# Ist heute Mittwoch und dein Server ist down?



## mgh (18. April 2007)

Falls das alles zutrifft habt keine Angst eure chars wurden nicht gelöscht,
und das spiel gibt es auch weiterhin.

Es werden in der regel nur serverarbeiten geleistet die im normalfall bis 11 uhr morgens andauern!

Also mal nen kaffee machen und abwarten! 



P.s.: /sticky 

Edit: semmerl ist jetz weg! ;D


**EDIT* 
Der Thread wird jeden Mittwoch automatisch geöffnet, sofern auch nur ein WoW-Server an diesem Tag nicht erreichbar ist und schließt sich ebenfalls automatisch wieder, sobald alle Server online sind.*


----------



## Len (18. April 2007)

Uh ich würd des Marmeladsemmal schnell editieren, sonst kommen gach 100 Fragen was des sein könnt xD


----------



## dejaspeed (18. April 2007)

hehe 


/sticky btw


----------



## Dalmus (18. April 2007)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> hehe
> /sticky btw


Einen Versuch ist's wert, aber selbst wenn es zum sticky kommt -> Ich wette drauf, daß trotzdem nächsten Mittwoch ein wieder mal ein Thead zum Thema aufgemacht wird. Da bin ich einfach Realist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## webaction (18. April 2007)

Ich glaube, dass nun so gut wie jeder, der WoW spielt, weiß, dass jeden mittwoch wartungsarbeiten sind^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Oder schreibt du jeden Mittwoch diesen Tread???


----------



## FeedTheMonkey (18. April 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  LOL


----------



## Chandler (19. April 2007)

Die Idee ist doch echt nett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Allerdings wird wahrscheinlich wieder die Hälfte losschreiben, bevor die Suchefunktion genutzt und die Sticky-Threads angeschaut wurden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (19. April 2007)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> /sticky btw



Ne *g*


----------



## Squishee (19. April 2007)

dann eben /push :/


----------



## Sydneyfox (19. April 2007)

/push


----------



## Minati (19. April 2007)

/push push

Vielleicht sollte man auch auf der Startseite von Buffed darauf hinweisen, das die SuFu auch genutzt werden kann und nicht sinnlos Speicher frisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (19. April 2007)

hab selber schonmal einen Mittwochtrhead erstellt ... 

rauskommen ist ... nächste woche ruhe
die darauffolgende Woche ... wieder das selbe spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mgh (19. April 2007)

mal warten was nächste woche los ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squishee (25. April 2007)

*push*


----------



## Sukie (25. April 2007)

ist schon hart, wenn man was gegen leute hat, die noch nicht so lange spielen und sich somit auch nicht auskennen... @ B1ubb.... ich sag dazu jetzt nichts weiter, ausser das man auch freundlich reagieren kann... und sich nich benehmen muss, wie nen 14 jähriger, der nicht damit klar kommt, das es Leute gibt, die "gerade" erst mit dem Game angefangen haben...


----------



## Melrakal (25. April 2007)

Sukie, ignorier ihn einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ b1ubb, du hast Post...


----------



## b1ubb (25. April 2007)

Sukie schrieb:


> ist schon hart, wenn man was gegen leute hat, die noch nicht so lange spielen und sich somit auch nicht auskennen... @ B1ubb.... ich sag dazu jetzt nichts weiter, ausser das man auch freundlich reagieren kann... und sich nich benehmen muss, wie nen 14 jähriger, der nicht damit klar kommt, das es Leute gibt, die "gerade" erst mit dem Game angefangen haben...



ich glaub es steht sogar auf der supportseite von WoW-europe das die server mittwochs down sind ... 
ansonsten steht auch auf der wow-europe seite der status eines jeden server ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn down = nix geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Melrakal - du hast post =)


----------



## Sukie (25. April 2007)

ist ja nun auch egal... ich weiss es ja nun und gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fubbiz (25. April 2007)

Ein Neuling (Noob) in WoW zu sein, muss doch nicht bedeuten, dass man auch ein Noob in Sachen Forum benutzung ist, oder?
Naja oftmals doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also 1. würde ich erstmal auf der offiziellen Seite im entsprechenden Bereich nachschauen, aber das ist was anderes und 2. kann man doch erwarten dass sich ein Neuling erstmal im Forum umschaut (SuFu benutzt) bevor ein neuer Thread erstellt wird.

Aber was solls die buffed Mods erklärens den Leuten nicht (weisen nicht drauf hin) aber ermahnen dann wenn man nach dem 2348. mal genervt ist^^


----------



## b1ubb (25. April 2007)

Fubbiz schrieb:


> Ein Neuling (Noob) in WoW zu sein, muss doch nicht bedeuten, dass man auch ein Noob in Sachen Forum benutzung ist, oder?
> Naja oftmals doch
> 
> 
> ...



er ist es ... ER VERSTEHT MICH ... 
LFM die genau so eine ansicht haben wie Fubbiz und ich !!!!

*FREEEEHUG 4 FUBBIZ* !!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschazera (25. April 2007)

nur ma so nebenbei, die serverwartungsarbeiten bis 11uhr sind vorbei!! der server wird so kurz nach 5/6uhr runter gefahren und sofort wieder hoch gefahren, man kann danach sofort weiter spielen auser es gibt ein patch.


----------



## b1ubb (25. April 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> wann ist mein server wieder on?



schau selber 

hier


----------



## mgh (9. Mai 2007)

/push *zusperrn und schlüssel wegwerf*  XD

mfg
MGH


----------



## b1ubb (9. Mai 2007)

also laut WoW serverstatus ... 

sind heute ur wenig server offline ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das find ich ja kuhl ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenigstens keien whyne threads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daultrabomb (9. Mai 2007)

also wieder kein patch heute schadeeee


----------



## Bellringer (9. Mai 2007)

nö - ich denke der Patch wird auch noch ne Weile dauern.
Aber am Patchday werden die Server wesentlich länger offline sein - will nicht wissen wie groß der Patch wird...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sletal (9. Mai 2007)

Ich wills auch net wissen offentlich ist der patch aber nicht so groß wie der vor BC


----------



## Seogoa (9. Mai 2007)

Bellringer schrieb:


> nö - ich denke der Patch wird auch noch ne Weile dauern.
> Aber am Patchday werden die Server wesentlich länger offline sein - will nicht wissen wie groß der Patch wird...
> 
> 
> ...


Ich denk auch das der Patch noch mindestens 1 - 2 Wochen auf sich warten lässt, aber ich fibere diesem Ereignis schon sehr entgegen, und was mein Samariter Herz noch höher schlägen lasst ist das dierekt mit dem Patch dann auch die Kinder Woche ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich schau gerade auf die Uhr und sehe 10:55, noch 5 min dann sollten die realms wieder da sein. Naja dann haut mal rein, Cya


----------



## b1ubb (9. Mai 2007)

ja ich freue mich auch schon auf den patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrh 

und es is schon nach 11 =) und paar server sind noch immer ned on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
genaueres findet ihr hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bin ich froh noch bis 17 uhr in der arbeit zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrhr


Link


----------



## Riane (9. Mai 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ja ich freue mich auch schon auf den patch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ha! 
<- 16:45!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (9. Mai 2007)

dafür fang ich erst um 8 uhr an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hehe 
und wenn ich will geh ich halt auch um 16:45 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (9. Mai 2007)

oke, oke. ich geb mich geschlagen! :>


----------



## Squishee (9. Mai 2007)

Der Kuhtreiber Wayne schuftet nur bis 16 Uhr, steht dafür schon um 5 Uhr auf. 
~Diese interessanten Informationen wollte ich niemanden vorenthalten.~


----------



## Seogoa (9. Mai 2007)

Sehnsüchtig wartet ich in der realmliste darauf das mein realm endlich on geht, aber dann musste ich sehen das blizzard die zeit mal wieder ausweitet und mir sagt das ich vor 13 uhr nicht auf den server kann, *flame* ^^


----------



## Flapp (9. Mai 2007)

Ach passt schon ich gammel grad im Informatikunterricht rum....aber dann um 1,30uhr bin ich dann auch zuhause und hoffe das ich dann um 3 einloggen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (9. Mai 2007)

Flapp schrieb:


> Ach passt schon ich gammel grad im Informatikunterricht rum....aber dann um 1,30uhr bin ich dann auch zuhause und hoffe das ich dann um 3 einloggen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so ist das brav 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



13:30 heimkommen
bis 
15:00 uhr lernen 
dann online gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da könnten sich manche ein beispiel nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willmasta (9. Mai 2007)

Hmm denke das der Patch minimum 600MB gross wird. Naja back to Topic :>
Ich muss bis 5 warten, eigentlich halb 6, da ich verpennt hab, Flexible Arbeitszeiten ftw!, aber naja werde ich wohl nächste Woche noch nachholen. So jett aber ab in den Mittag!
~ Auch ich wollte diese intressanten Informationen keine vorenthalten~

MfG Will


----------



## Flapp (9. Mai 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> so ist das brav
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




danke... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...ich war nicht immer so aber nach dem eintrag im zeugniss ist mir so einigesklar geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



back 2 topic  stunde vorbei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellringer (9. Mai 2007)

<~~~ 18h Arbeit, 1h Auto nach Hause -> evtl. 19h, 19h30 online


----------



## Dávné (9. Mai 2007)

Und ich sag ***URLAUB***....^^.....werde aba für euch mit zoggen ^^


Viel Spass beim zoggen und warten....warum eigentlich immer Anub´arrak.!?


----------



## FemmeTotal (9. Mai 2007)

<----- Hausfrau und Mutti


Beste Arbeitszeiten der Welt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (9. Mai 2007)

FemmeTotal schrieb:


> <----- Hausfrau und Mutti
> *Beste Arbeitszeiten der Welt*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ausser man muss nachtschicht schieben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## akiv3 (9. Mai 2007)

ich will doch nur spielen... Hallo server erwachet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschässe (9. Mai 2007)

Werd auch erst halb 6 zu Hause und online sein -.-
Ferien wären mal wieder was... jep, dann würd ich auch schneller auf Lvl 58 kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bashery (9. Mai 2007)

ich will zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## downESIR (9. Mai 2007)

Ganzen Tag gearbeitet, will jetzt noch gemütlich 2-3 Stunden spielen und die Server sind down...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deatho (9. Mai 2007)

das viel schlimmere finde ich is das es nach den wartungsarbeiten immer so lagt. da viele arbeiten könne sie am tag nicht spielen und wollen dann am nachmittag/abend, können das aber kaum da es so lagt von daher gesehen kann man den mittwoch zum wow zocken eigentlich vergessen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dimelton (23. Mai 2007)

/push


----------



## Riane (23. Mai 2007)

dimelton schrieb:


> /push






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (23. Mai 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jetzt hast du mir die freude verdorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kaum bin ich mal 2 minuten mit dem bushido thread beschäftigt ... 
kommst du vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin neugierig wieviel heute schreiben ( ich tippe mal auf 2 leute ) 
und wie lang die server heute down sind ( ich tippe mal auf 14:00 uhr ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (23. Mai 2007)

*harharhar* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*hehe* jaja der bushido thread.. nc, nc.. ^^
ich hoffe, ganz viele! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja 14 uhr wär schon schön, dann wären die server bis am abend wieder wunderbar ruhig (soll ja doch noch leute geben, die arbeiten müssen):  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (23. Mai 2007)

ja wir 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hrhrhr ... wir sind richtige ARBEITSTIERE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhhrrrh


----------



## Riane (23. Mai 2007)

*gnihihihi* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber total *hand-clap* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gonsi (23. Mai 2007)

Moin moin

Ich bin absolut davon überzeugt, dass die Server pünktlich um 11 wieder starten, schliesslich steht das da. Und warum sollte das nicht stimmen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Gonsi


----------



## Squishee (23. Mai 2007)

Da steht nur, dass bis 11 Uhr Wartungsarbeiten sind. Die Server werden wohl erst wieder gegen abend laufen.


----------



## b1ubb (23. Mai 2007)

Gonsi schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> Ich bin absolut davon überzeugt, dass die Server pünktlich um 11 wieder starten, schliesslich steht das da. Und warum sollte das nicht stimmen?
> 
> ...



ich glaube das war ironisch gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squishee (23. Mai 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich glaube das war ironisch gemeint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Interessant, warum denkst du, mir das mitteilen zu müssen?


----------



## Willmasta (23. Mai 2007)

ist halt ein netter Mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (23. Mai 2007)

Willmasta schrieb:


> ist halt ein netter Mensch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/signed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kepheus (23. Mai 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




So 11 Uhr ich gehen dann mal den neuen Patch testen. Und dabei höre ich eine Runde Bushido  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß


----------



## b1ubb (23. Mai 2007)

thx thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrhrhr ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ach ja 11:01 ist es und es sind alle server on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
WOW ... blizzard hat immer wieder neue überraschungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrhr


----------



## dejaspeed (23. Mai 2007)

Arygos is da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer hatt hier gesagt das es Blizzard nicht schaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (23. Mai 2007)

[ironie]ich glaub ich schwindel meinem arbeitgeber vor das ich krank bin und geh nach hause[/ironie] 

ich freu mich aber auf den neuen patch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (23. Mai 2007)

ich geh heute fix früher =) hrhrhr


----------



## Tschässe (23. Mai 2007)

Ich kann wahrscheinlich nicht früher gehen -.-
Hab gestern verschlafen und musste am Abend auch wieder früher gehen.. Da kann ich doch nicht schon wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (23. Mai 2007)

ich kann auch net früher, hab versprochen das ich heute "länger" arbeite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werde wohl den patch erst um 21:00 ausprobieren dürfen. Und kara inv verpass ich auch.. -.-


----------



## Mädchenteam (23. Mai 2007)

Ok, "Rexxar" ist noch nicht on. Aber heisst es auch automatisch, daß ich den Patch nicht laden und installieren kann ? Der Blizzard Downloader funzt net, bzw. keine Reaktion.  *inschokoriegelbeiss


----------



## Kyriana (23. Mai 2007)

/Sticky  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (23. Mai 2007)

hatt zam was dadegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dimelton (30. Mai 2007)

nochmal nach oben bringen.
habe gerade gesehen, dass der erste beitrag für heute zu diesem thema schon wieder geschlossen wurde.


----------



## schokocross (30. Mai 2007)

als ich heut morgen kurz dem pc angemacht habe um meinen bankchar zu kontrollieren viel mir ein das heut mittwoch ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kein kommentar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (30. Mai 2007)

Wie kann man eigentlich diese Meldung in wow übersehen ? ist mir echt ein Rätsel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schokocross (30. Mai 2007)

hab die erfahrung gemacht das wenn der launcher die news net laden hat (wenns grad mal lagt oder sowas, wlan^^) dann sehe ich auch das fenster beim login screen mit denn news net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bLiNk-182! (30. Mai 2007)

Los unterhaltet mich ich hab noch 34min^^


----------



## Melrakal (30. Mai 2007)

Das ist hier kein Chat...


----------



## necison (30. Mai 2007)

geht arbeiten!!


----------



## 3x3Qta (30. Mai 2007)

bin arbeiten, aber nunmal nichts los ^^


----------



## dimelton (30. Mai 2007)

Melrakal schrieb:


> Das ist hier kein Chat...


lass uns doch den einen beitrag hier melrakal. wir haben doch sonst nichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (30. Mai 2007)

schokocross schrieb:


> hab die erfahrung gemacht das wenn der launcher die news net laden hat (wenns grad mal lagt oder sowas, wlan^^) dann sehe ich auch das fenster beim login screen mit denn news net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Es wird *im* spiel angezeigt, beim Loginscreen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schokocross (30. Mai 2007)

ebenfalls arbeiten falls man das so nennt, mach so nen lehrgang und sitzt derzeit im epmfang

aber der rechner is so kack lahm da würde wow nie drauf laufen, das ist mein problem :>

und das mir das im spiel angezeigt wird is mir klar -.-
ich habe ja gesagt das wenn der launcher keine news lädt so sehe ich auch kein fenster, lädt er news sehe ich ein fenster falls eins da ist ;P


----------



## necison (30. Mai 2007)

schokocross schrieb:


> ebenfalls arbeiten falls man das so nennt, mach so nen lehrgang und sitzt derzeit im epmfang
> 
> aber der rechner is so kack lahm da würde wow nie drauf laufen, das ist mein problem :>
> 
> ...




bin ja auch arbeiten und es ist wenig los...daher -> ESSEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mahlzeit


----------



## schokocross (30. Mai 2007)

dazu ist zusagen das wenn ich jetzt zuhause wäre, eh wow spielen würde und net hier im forum schreiben würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## necison (30. Mai 2007)

tja da gehts wohl allen gleich die in der arbeit sitzn und das forum lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadistar (30. Mai 2007)

Alle Server abgekackt, immer wenn blizz mit seinen Wartungsarbeiten daherkommt geht nachher irgendwas nicht, und das ist immer so!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja... was will man machen


----------



## ZypVek (30. Mai 2007)

*knister*bruzel*kokel* RÖÖöööööms....Pyroblast,crit,AGGRO,blink,frostnova...WIPE


----------



## Shadowfly (30. Mai 2007)

ZypVek schrieb:


> *knister*bruzel*kokel* RÖÖöööööms....Pyroblast,crit,AGGRO,blink,frostnova...WIPE




Mhh haut mein Priester *SA* mhh haut immernoch den Priester *SA* mhh haut den Priester


----------



## Artemus (30. Mai 2007)

Naja, das heute ist ein längst überfälliger Blizzard-Effekt. Wie jeder weiß ist Patch-Day = Frust-Day. Nur letzte Woche lief nach dem Patch überraschend alles soweit glatt. Das wäre ein totaler Imageverlust für Blizzard, also musste der Hotfix von heute die Server zum crashen bringen. Jetzt ist die Blizzard Welt wieder in Ordnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razielsun (30. Mai 2007)

*pusch*

es ist wiedermal mittwoch^^


----------



## schokocross (30. Mai 2007)

und ich sitzte immernoch hier, aber jetzt gehts wenigstens allen gleich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melfasa (30. Mai 2007)

haha ihr könnt alle nich wow spielen, jz bin ich wenigstens nicht allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, weil i darf a oder zwei wochen net mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadistar (30. Mai 2007)

Super!!! Zuerst 15.30... dan gehen immer nochnicht alle server, dann steht 15.40 dran gehen auch nicht alle, was machen die den da eigentlich.

-.-.-.-


----------



## tschilpi (30. Mai 2007)

Die Leute flippen aus... Auf einem Server wo ich als Ersatz zockte, sah ich 350 lvl 1er die Rumspammte..

Ein Teil davon hat sich ne 40er Schlachtgruppe gemacht und hat sich auf dem Weg zur Arena gemacht o0


----------



## Nazgule17 (30. Mai 2007)

www.WoW-Serverausfall-aufgrund-das-Putzfrau-übers-Kabel-stolpert.com.net.rein

Naja wie immer halt wenn was net klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abwarten ma wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anderoth (30. Mai 2007)

Ich glaube die Blizztechnicker(auch Straßenpenner genannt) schütten ihre Cola immer über die Server.
Und mittwochs kaufen die sich neue Cola.
Deswegen ist mittwochs patchday weil an dem Tag haben sie eine Ausrede(sie nennt sich patch aufspielen) parat.


----------



## Adler_Auge (30. Mai 2007)

Anderoth schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Blizztechnicker(auch Straßenpenner genannt) schütten ihre Cola immer über die Server.
> Und mittwochs kaufen die sich neue Cola.
> Deswegen ist mittwochs patchday weil an dem Tag haben sie eine Ausrede(sie nennt sich patch aufspielen) parat.



Ne Frage wie alt bist du, du beleidigst hier MENSCHEN, ohne diese Menschen würdest du niemals WOW spielen können, wenn sie alle so scheiße sind dann hör doch mit WoW auf und spiele wieder Pokemon !


Langsam verstehe ich Barlowssprüche über Hunter, wenn ich sowas lese, ich dachte immer das er nur Müll erzählt (Weil ich nicht so bin) aber wenn ich mir sowas durchlesen muss !!!!!!!!!!


Bitte lasse doch ab jetzt solche dummen Kommentare, ich denke das du ca. 15 bist (Was ja auch nicht schlimm ist, wenn man sich richtig verhalten würde)  jetzt mal eine Frage, hast du auch den Mum ihnen das ins Gesicht zu sagen, ich denke nicht !

Merke dir bitte, schreibe nur Sachen die du den Leute auch so ins Gesicht sagen würdest !

Sry an alle anderenm aber "Straßenpenner" muss das seien?


Topic: Tja dann sind die Realms down, geht raus habt Spass oder schaut euch Videos auf Youtube an, irgendwann mal werden die Realms auch wieder gehen. Es ist zwar doof das sie öfters nicht gehen, aber damit musstet ihr rechnen als ihr euch das Spiel gekauft habt !


----------



## razielsun (30. Mai 2007)

ich stimme adlerauge zu.


----------



## Anderoth (30. Mai 2007)

Wenn ich sowas lese Putzfrauen ist ja weniger schlimm dass ist das gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und du könntest drüber lachen aber ich glaube du bist bei Blizz in die Richtung angestellt sonst würdest du nicht sowas schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja und les dir mal meine Beiträge *Alle* durch dann siehst du das dieser hier einer der wenigen ist der etwas härter ausgelegt ist.
Und du bist offenbar 6 Jahre alt sonst würdest du nicht jeden Scheiss glauben den irgendwelche Sprecher oder Moderatoren erzählen.
Aber wenn du das glaubst was Barlow sagt und du nicht checkst, dass diese Audioblogs eine Parodie über die Klassen sind, dann bist du in meinen Augen ein armes Opfer
Mfg


----------



## Zenwen (30. Mai 2007)

_Ob die Serverarbeiten heute was gebracht haben? kaum waren die Server on mussten sie immerhin wieder runergefahren werden. Was war nun das problem mit den Servern?_


----------



## Anderoth (30. Mai 2007)

Und was soll uns das sagen Zewen?Oder bist du auf den Kursiv-Button gekommen weil bei sowas gehe ich von Zitaten aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melfasa (30. Mai 2007)

wenn ihr alle keinen zeitvertreib habt, geht doch mal raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ward siha alle net mehr lange im freien =)


----------



## Anderoth (30. Mai 2007)

Naja wenn ich nass werden will und mir Schnupfen holen will dann befolge ich deinen Tipp Melfasa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melfasa (30. Mai 2007)

@ anderoth

sry, aber i glaub du wohnst wo anders, also bei mir gegnets net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razielsun (30. Mai 2007)

ähm ok... also die server laufen wieder... ich denke wir lassen den threat mal in ruhe und packen ihn nächsten mittwoch wieder aus!


----------



## Melfasa (30. Mai 2007)

ich freu mich auf euch, bis nächsten mittwoch wow-zocker


----------



## Anderoth (30. Mai 2007)

Jo cya nächsten Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (30. Mai 2007)

bis dahin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mädchenteam (30. Mai 2007)

Also, ich komm nicht rein. Jegliches einloggen schlägt fehl.


----------



## Adler_Auge (30. Mai 2007)

Anderoth schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas lese Putzfrauen ist ja weniger schlimm dass ist das gleiche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ein armes Opfer, netter Umgangston !


Ich verstehe die Witze die Barlow bringt, ich meine nur das ich sie nun besser verstehe wenn ich Leute wie dich sehe....bzw. ich kann es nun nach voll ziehen !

Es ist mir klar das er das nicht Ernst meint, aber ein Funken Wahrheit ist da dran !


Weisst du was ich lächerlich finde? Das du mir eben als Antwort auf meine Mail geschrieben hast das du nie Straßenpenner geschrieben hast, schau dir doch mal bitte das von mir Zitierte an danke !

Ich mache mir nun sicherlich nicht die Mühe und lese alle deine Beiträge, aber bei dem Wort "Straßenpenner" ist bei mir was übergelaufen !


----------



## mgh (30. Mai 2007)

Huhu ja bis nächsten mittwoch ;D

/paused

bitte diesen Thread zum weiterflamen verwenden

zum flamethread

mfg
MGH


----------



## Anderoth (30. Mai 2007)

Junge ich habe es vergessen wo ich Straßenpenner geschrieben haben soll ich habe es nicht abgestritten.
Und solche selbsternannten Forenadmins sind hier nicht beliebt.
Entweder bewirbst du dich als Forenadmin oder du lässt diese Bemeckerei von Personen aufgrund ihrer Meinungen.
Und das bei Blizz Affen, Putzfrauen oder Straßenpenner als Technicke rarbeiten meint die ganze Community und wenn dir die Meinung nicht passt musst du gehen.
Also tschüss mein kleiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (1. Juni 2007)

So noch mal für euch beide zum Mitschreiben:

Anderoth: Zügel dich in Zukunft was deine Wortwahl betrifft!

Adler_Auge: Wenn du Moderator oder Admin spielen willst, mach dir ein eigenes Forum auf. Dort kannst du dann schreiben was du möchtest. Hier werden - wie Anderoth schon sagte, und ich dir auch schon mal gesagt hatte - Hilfssheriffs und Möchtegernmods nicht gern gesehen (es gibt den Report-Button, wenn dir was nicht zusagt -> Drücken... WIR kümmern uns dann darum, NICHT du!). Also: Unterlass es in Zukunft. Wenn ihr beide ein Problem miteinander habt, dann regelt das per PN. Das Forum ist kein Chat und keine Spielwiese für eure Zankereien.

Gruß
Mel

- der Thread bleibt bis Mittwoch unangetastet, sonst mach ich hier zu...-


----------



## Raefael (6. Juni 2007)

*World of Warcraft, so Mittwoch wie die Freuden der Nacht!*​
Sorry Mel, aber aus gegeben Anlass hol ich ihn wieder hoch.

//Theodoric fka Rafa


----------



## schokocross (6. Juni 2007)

hoffe mal die sind nicht wieder bis abends down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ich sitzt ja eh bis 16:00 Uhr hier rum und kann dann erst nachhause -.-


----------



## Melrakal (6. Juni 2007)

Raefael schrieb:


> *World of Warcraft, so Mittwoch wie die Freuden der Nacht!*​
> Sorry Mel, aber aus gegeben Anlass hol ich ihn wieder hoch.
> 
> //Theodoric fka Rafa


schon ok ^^ hatte mich schon gewundert, dass b1ubb das noch nicht gemacht hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anderoth (6. Juni 2007)

Sind deine Chars auf einem der Server von Realmpool 3 Schokocross?


----------



## b1ubb (6. Juni 2007)

Melrakal schrieb:


> schon ok ^^ hatte mich schon gewundert, dass b1ubb das noch nicht gemacht hatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab leider heute bissal mehr in der arbeit zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
deswegen keien zeit, aber nächste woche versuch ich dich nicht zu enttäuschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrhr


----------



## Szyslak (13. Juni 2007)

/push

blubb.. ich glaube du enttäuschst wieder jemanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (13. Juni 2007)

ja b1ubb, du solltest dich was schämen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Juni 2007)

na toll ... 

wie soll ich das schaffen ??

heute erst um 8:30 in die firma müssen, und schon kommen 2 posts ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ttzztzttz, wartet doch auf mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps: n1 guys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vintersorg (13. Juni 2007)

Morgen, Mittwoch. Had dich erkannt, weil mein server down ist.

Gehe dann paar Stunden STALKER zocken.......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (13. Juni 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> na toll ...
> 
> wie soll ich das schaffen ??
> 
> ...


*kopfschüttelnd wieder aus dem Thread hüpf*

Ohne Worte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## b1ubb (13. Juni 2007)

Vintersorg schrieb:


> Morgen, Mittwoch. Had dich erkannt, weil mein server down ist.
> 
> Gehe dann paar Stunden STALKER zocken.......
> 
> ...



WTF ??? 
um 9 uhr nix zu tun ausser zocken ??

RL ? 
Arbeit ?
Schule ? =)

need auch so ein leben, mit dementsprechenden gehalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowfly (13. Juni 2007)

Es gibt auch solche Leute ^^ ich hätte mir auch gerne Heute einen Arbeitsunlustschein geholt aber nein ich bin ein guter Mitabeiter und gehe worklen ^^

;-) naja wenn Foren besuchen arbeiten ist ^^


----------



## Seogoa (13. Juni 2007)

Solangsam frag ich mich was das hier soll. Mel erst schreibste das Forum ist kein Chat und nun wird dieser Thread doch jeden MIttwoch als Chat benutzt. 

/Vote 4 Buffed IRC

*kopfschüttelnd buffed.de schließ und nun erstmal Kirschen von den Bäumen gegenüber pflücken*


----------



## Melrakal (13. Juni 2007)

Seo, es existiert ein buffed.de-IRC Chan im Quakenet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einfach #buffed.de joinen ^^

Der Thread hier dient eher dazu, die ständig neu erscheinenden "Warum ist mein Server down"-Threads im Keim zu ersticken, sobald hier zu viel "gechattet" wird, kommt schon ein Wort der Ermahnung, keine Bange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Juni 2007)

Seogoa schrieb:


> Solangsam frag ich mich was das hier soll. Mel erst schreibste das Forum ist kein Chat und nun wird dieser Thread doch jeden MIttwoch als Chat benutzt.
> 
> /Vote 4 Buffed IRC
> 
> *kopfschüttelnd buffed.de schließ und nun erstmal Kirschen von den Bäumen gegenüber pflücken*



oh lol, wir holen 1 thread jeden mittwoch hoch 
nur das eben KEINE 2389785 leute posten wie der scherzkecks mit dem Server thread !!!

-------

@ mel schade das du den server thread zugemacht hast, ich hätt so gern noch was dazugeschrieben ! =)


----------



## Amarillo (13. Juni 2007)

ach hier is ja der thread in dem ich mich jeden mittwoch sauwohl fühle!


----------



## Takius (13. Juni 2007)

Ich..sitz dann mal weiter in der Schule..und..lerne.. *hust*
Kriege von Serverdowns generell nix mit..^^


----------



## Vintersorg (13. Juni 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> WTF ???
> um 9 uhr nix zu tun ausser zocken ??
> 
> RL ?
> ...



Abi-Abschlüss 2007... !!!! Nix Schule mehr ........  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (13. Juni 2007)

Vintersorg schrieb:


> Abi-Abschlüss 2007... !!!! Nix Schule mehr ........
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Abschlüss? klingt eher nach Rütli-Schule!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daimyo (13. Juni 2007)

hat irgend jemand ein plan wie ich meine sachen in buffed hochladen kann?



danke schon  mal


----------



## b1ubb (13. Juni 2007)

jetzt zurzeit ??? 
gar nicht .. 

erst wenn die server wieder da sind, glaube ich zumindest
weil du musst in WoW eingeloggt sein ... 

und du brauchst natürlich den blasc client


----------



## Vintersorg (13. Juni 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Abschlüss? klingt eher nach Rütli-Schule!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


grrrr........  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (13. Juni 2007)

vorteil von diesem jammertread ist natürlich, dass auch ich mich ausheulen darf.

nun komme ich durch einen meniskusriss schon in den genuss auch am tage spielen zu können. und dann sowas.

gott erbarme dich - please mitleid.

wenigstens fürs knie!


----------



## b1ubb (13. Juni 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> vorteil von diesem jammertread ist natürlich, dass auch ich mich ausheulen darf.
> 
> nun komme ich durch einen meniskusriss schon in den genuss auch am tage spielen zu können. und dann sowas.
> 
> ...



ok ... eine kleine mittleidsrunde für unseren amarillo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vintersorg (13. Juni 2007)

tut mir leid ;(


----------



## dejaspeed (13. Juni 2007)

tach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crisis (13. Juni 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> WTF ???
> um 9 uhr nix zu tun ausser zocken ??
> 
> RL ?
> ...


Gief Plx! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (13. Juni 2007)

Man muss nur Superadmin in som Rechenzentrum werden xD
Hast den ganzen Tag ruhe, kannst zocken nur wenn n Notfall ist, muss man schnell mal WoW ausmachen xD
Aber sonst passt das, hehe


----------



## b1ubb (13. Juni 2007)

Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> Man muss nur Superadmin in som Rechenzentrum werden xD
> Hast den ganzen Tag ruhe, kannst zocken nur wenn n Notfall ist, muss man schnell mal WoW ausmachen xD
> Aber sonst passt das, hehe



naja so stimmt das auch wieder nicht =)

bin selber sysadmin ... und kann kein wow zoggen,
könnte mir zwar die ports freischalten, aber der traffic wäre dann doch 
etwas zu hoch =) 
und weiters würden die anderen die neben mir sitzen, wohl irgendwie blöd schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (13. Juni 2007)

So viel Traffic braucht WoW nun auch wieder nicht ^^


> *Wieviel Bandbreite benötigt World of Warcraft?*
> 
> Hier sind einige durchschnittliche Up- und Downloadraten, die World of Warcraft benötigt, wenn das Spiel gespielt wird:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mahoni-chan (13. Juni 2007)

War ja auch nur scherzhaft gemeint xD

Wenn ich bei uns manchmal runter gehe und die da wirklich SCHLAFEN sehe, denk ich mir auch nur sowas xD
Theoretisch würds gehen ^^

Und hey, die Kollegen würden nicht blöd gucken, sag den die solln mitspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Juni 2007)

aber am arbeitsplatz WoW spielen, oder überhaupt online games zocken,
ich glaub das wäre der untergang für viel viel viel leute ,)


----------



## Melrakal (13. Juni 2007)

vor allem *hust* ein Kündigungsgrund */hust* ^^


----------



## Amarillo (13. Juni 2007)

na und? kündigung bekommen nur die, die sich erwischen lassen.

da lobe ich mir als netzwerktechniker das arbeiten von zu hause per remotecontrol.

da kann ich tun und lassen was ich will!


----------



## dejaspeed (13. Juni 2007)

Fauler sack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (zum Glück muß man Rechner immernoch per Hand reparieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Riane (13. Juni 2007)

*kurz vorbei guck* 

das ihr überhaupt noch hier seit anstatt zu zocken? schämt euch nc, nc!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (20. Juni 2007)

*Kreisch* Server sind OFF! Warum nur?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WestIce (20. Juni 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> *Kreisch* Server sind OFF! Warum nur?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



blitzzard is schuld....oder braucen gms etwa doch einmal die woche schlaf?


----------



## Melrakal (20. Juni 2007)

und der b1ubb hats schon wieder verschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (20. Juni 2007)

Übernehme den Job des Thread-Pushers gerne!

PUSH! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (20. Juni 2007)

Es wieder mal Mittwoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und da stürmten sie unser Forum, heerscharen von Kämpfern deren Welt untergegangen ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (20. Juni 2007)

Nun ist es schon 11:30 Uhr und was kommt: ANMELDUNG FEHLGESCHLAGEN!

Das Leben hat keinen Sinn mehr! ^^


----------



## -Râr- (20. Juni 2007)

irgentwie hab ich das Gefühl, das die LoginServer down sind. Ok dann halt einkaufen gehen und das schöne Wetter auskosten.


----------



## derinderinderin (20. Juni 2007)

die solln den loginserver mal freigeben -.-
einige sind laut serverstatus wieder da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gogu (20. Juni 2007)

Jetzt habe ich mich völlig sinnlos aus dem Bett gewagt *heul*
Kaffee ist auch fertig...aber WoW ist nicht da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ..böser Schneesturm *hebt drohend die Hand*


----------



## Amarillo (20. Juni 2007)

auch euer leben hat nun keinen sinn mehr!


----------



## Riane (20. Juni 2007)

Mittwoch ftw!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Glück hatte ich bis heute nicht das Problem, mir eine beschäftigung für den Mittwoch morgen zu suchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber btt:
Irgendwie bringts der Thread, oder täuscht mich das? Hab schon lange keinen whine Thread mehr gesehen am Mittwoch.


----------



## Xanthia999 (20. Juni 2007)

also irgendwie frage ich mich gerade:

<< lol  wow ist schon wieder down, die welt bricht für viele zusammen - warum? >>

also Mittwoch ist immer das selbe aber viele raffen es einfach nicht. Seht es mal so: Mittwoch Vormittag (Für alle die nicht arbeiten gehen, schule usw) ist ein guter Tag zum Wohnung säubern und einkaufen ^^ Habt ihr das mal von der Seite gesehen? Oder sitzen jetzt alle zitternd und mit Entzugserscheinungen vorm Rechner weil man nicht direkt aufm Server kommt? oO 

hihi Leute ^^ nur die ruhe - alles wird wieder gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kharell (20. Juni 2007)

So kann es gehen! Tausende Spieler in Aufregung. Es ist es kurz nach 11.00 Uhr und die Server sind nicht da...WARGH!


----------



## Lord Aresius (20. Juni 2007)

man, wozu bezahlen wir die eigentlich ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (20. Juni 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Mittwoch ftw!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die hier übersehen? ^^

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=12354
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=12357

^^


----------



## Sharoka (20. Juni 2007)

is halt nun ma so immer mit verspätung wobei mich das immer nervt wenn ich spätschicht habe bei frühschicht is mir das völlig egal


----------



## allstar! (20. Juni 2007)

Nun sind fast alle Server down, vorhin gab es noch ein paar mehr Online.

Will endlich meine Arena Punkte wissen ^^


----------



## dinamyte (20. Juni 2007)

wtf warum hab ich imma mittwochs frei das suxxx


----------



## Amarillo (20. Juni 2007)

Man stelle sich mal die armen Kundenhotlinedamen bzw. Herren vor, die jetzt diese ganzen Jammerheinis aushalten müssen^^

God bless the WoW-Hotline! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (20. Juni 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Mittwoch ftw!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




doch 2 (wurden aber auch schon geschlossen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

mel war ohnehin schneller ^^


----------



## Riane (20. Juni 2007)

Mimimimimimimimimiii..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @ Lord Aresius   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Melrakal

Oops, oke.. hab ich übersehen! *duck*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharoka (20. Juni 2007)

dann sollen sie mal ordentlich arbeiten und pünktlich fertig werden, dann müssen sich die mitarbeiter am telefon nicht das gejammer anhören^^ ganz einfach

und es ist alles möglich, nicht dass einer sagt das schafft man nicht oder so. alles ist möglich

Edit: Auserdem werden in der Realmliste alle Realms irgendwie doppelt angezeigt^^ ich schiele nicht^^


----------



## dinamyte (20. Juni 2007)

ich hab schon ne schachtel zigaretten und ne packung kaffee leer zeitüberbrückung ftw...geh ich mich nach wochen mal wieda waschen glaub ich bisdahin müssten die server wieda on sein  xD


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (20. Juni 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Mittwoch ftw!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wo gibts die quests? wieviel gold geben die? und stehen die lösungen auf buffed?

nene doch lieber wow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xanthia999 (20. Juni 2007)

Lord schrieb:


> man, wozu bezahlen wir die eigentlich ???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Genau das meinte ich! lol




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 omg wow geht nen halben Tag nicht ^^
wir werden alle sterben oO


----------



## dejaspeed (20. Juni 2007)

Dann wird es auf den server wesentlich ruhiger sein, wäre auch nicht mein problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hawk0 (20. Juni 2007)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Dann wird es auf den server wesentlich ruhiger sein, wäre auch nicht mein problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht, wenn du auch stirbst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außerdem wäre WoW ganz alleine auf nem Server auch ein wenig langweilig^^


----------



## Riane (20. Juni 2007)

Der Thread hier bOmt ja gerade total! *spam*

Denkt an die Worte von Amarillo. Habt mitleid, mit den Schneesturm Hotlinedamen / herren!


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (20. Juni 2007)

Xanthia999 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> omg wow geht nen halben Tag nicht ^^
> wir werden alle sterben oO




eine stunde wow kostet knapp 2 cent, bei 12h ausfall macht das 24cent...
aufs jahr hochgerechnet 12,48&#8364; (knapp ein monat spielzeit)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir werden also eher arm ^^


----------



## dejaspeed (20. Juni 2007)

Hawk0 schrieb:


> Nicht, wenn du auch stirbst...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Krieger sind imba die raiden alles doch alleine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (20. Juni 2007)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Krieger sind imba die raiden alles doch alleine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*hust* klar!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (20. Juni 2007)

7R0J4N3R schrieb:


> eine stunde wow kostet knapp 2 cent, bei 12h ausfall macht das 24cent...
> aufs jahr hochgerechnet 12,48€ (knapp ein monat spielzeit)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na bitte! somit hast du deine Zeit in der du nicht spielen kannst, sinnvoll mit Mathematik verbracht!


----------



## Sharoka (20. Juni 2007)

also langsam find ichs lustig in deer liste vorhin alles doppelt dagestanden jetzt stehen die server dreifach jeweils da^^


----------



## XySt (20. Juni 2007)

*langweilig*


----------



## Sharoka (20. Juni 2007)

lol jetzt nur noch 2 deutschsprachige realms in der list der rest steht nicht drin^^ die scheinen total unter strass zu stehen^^ jede sekunde was anderes in der list


----------



## dinamyte (20. Juni 2007)

is hier n girl was icq hat?? xD :>


----------



## vassargo (20. Juni 2007)

kann mich einloggen.
ein paar server werden angezeigt.
einloggen ging vorhe rbe i mir auc nciht. 
wenn ich allerdings auf nen server geh werden keine chars angezeigt, obwohl verbidung hergestellt steht.
wie wiet kommt ihr? ^^


----------



## Tropri (20. Juni 2007)

nunja soweit komme ich auch aber das schon seit 11.uhr


----------



## Sharoka (20. Juni 2007)

bei mir gehts nur bis "Autenthifizierung" steht auch im info ramen drin dass die problem mit dem login dingens haben und halt ne übliche entschuldigung


----------



## XySt (20. Juni 2007)

Authentifizierung...

^^


----------



## Nrijx (20. Juni 2007)

Hehe... heut müssen die armen Mods mal wieder ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gogogo Mel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (20. Juni 2007)

Euch ist aber schon klar dass das nicht besser wird, wenn sich zur gleichen Zeit Tausende Spieler anmelden wollen? ... *kopfschüttel* ^^

Und wieder 2 neue Threads zum Thema "Warum sind die Server down" ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Juni 2007)

7R0J4N3R schrieb:


> eine stunde wow kostet knapp 2 cent, bei 12h ausfall macht das 24cent...
> aufs jahr hochgerechnet 12,48€ (knapp ein monat spielzeit)
> 
> 
> ...



aber die fest eingeplanten downzeiten bitte rausrechenn, die bezahlst du ja nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

365 - 13 tage planmäßige wartung (ohne verlängerte wartung bei patches, also 5-11) = 325
macht 1,7 c/h. das nun mit jeder unplanmäßigen serverdownstunde multiplizieren und siehe da soviel is es doch nich. bei 2 stunden extradown pro woche bist da bei 1,77 euro verschwendet pro jahr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zu was man alels zeit hat wenn wow down is XD
will neuen t5 style arenaschultern^^


----------



## absoluter (20. Juni 2007)

ich komm nicht weiter als "Authentifizierung..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vassargo (20. Juni 2007)

ja wird wohl jetzt letztlich daran liegen das der login ueberlastet ist. also ich bin drin, hat nur etwas laneger gedauert als gewohnt. ^^


----------



## Piafra (20. Juni 2007)

wie schön das ich in der Schule hock und davon alles nicht mitbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 frohes warten noch, Jungs und Mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elderix (20. Juni 2007)

Das dumme ist nur, die Server gehn immer noch nicht....bei mir kommt immernoch "Fehlgeschlagen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharoka (20. Juni 2007)

so jetzt ess ich erstma was und dann gugg ich wieder nach^^


----------



## Heavenstorms (20. Juni 2007)

hm...komm nur bis authenifizierung

steht aber auch da das die loggin-server ausgefallen sind


----------



## Amarillo (20. Juni 2007)

Langsam habe ich den Eindruck, dass hier nur Trottel im Forum unterwegs sind!

Entschuldigt bitte diese Bezeichnung aber WoW gibt es ja nun nicht seit gestern und es ist ebenso bekannt das Mittwochs Wartungsarbeiten stattfinden.

Trotzdem schaffen es immer wieder Jammerlappen hier ins Forum.

Moderator möchte ich hier nicht sein! Ich würde nicht nur die Threads schliessen, sondern gleich den Account des Jammernden löschen!


----------



## AcccE (20. Juni 2007)

Realmstatus

nachschauen ftw


----------



## allstar! (20. Juni 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Langsam habe ich den Eindruck, dass hier nur Trottel im Forum unterwegs sind!
> 
> Entschuldigt bitte diese Bezeichnung aber WoW gibt es ja nun nicht seit gestern und es ist ebenso bekannt das Mittwochs Wartungsarbeiten stattfinden.
> 
> ...



Dich zwingt doch keiner hier mitzuschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FemmeTotal (20. Juni 2007)

absoluter schrieb:


> ich komm nicht weiter als "Authentifizierung..."
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich komm wenigstens in die Realmliste rein...freu... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 das ist doch schonmal was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trinex (20. Juni 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Langsam habe ich den Eindruck, dass hier nur Trottel im Forum unterwegs sind!
> 
> Entschuldigt bitte diese Bezeichnung aber WoW gibt es ja nun nicht seit gestern und es ist ebenso bekannt das Mittwochs Wartungsarbeiten stattfinden.
> 
> ...



ich will eigentlich gar kein mod sein ^^

nun ja, für manche ist eben jeden mittwoch weltuntergang.

gut, zugegeben, mir geht es auch auf den senkel (deswegen dacht ich schau ich mich in meiner mittagspause hier ein wenig um) aber deswegen x-heulthreads zu öffnen? neee dazu ist die zeit dann doch zu schade....



die liebe technik macht einfach nicht immer das was sie will


----------



## Meatanus (20. Juni 2007)

ich möchte grad mal zu gerne bei Blizzard in Paris vorbeischauen:

techniker wusseln auf ihren keyboards rum und murmeln:  11Uhr...11Uhr...bis dahin müssen wir fertig sein ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trinex (20. Juni 2007)

Meatanus schrieb:


> ich möchte grad mal zu gerne bei Blizzard in Paris vorbeischauen:
> 
> techniker wusseln auf ihren keyboards rum und murmeln:  11Uhr...11Uhr...bis dahin müssen wir fertig sein ^^
> 
> ...




hoffen wirs mal *g*


aber ich glaube blizzard hat einfach am kaffee für die armen ITler gespart, das kann zu ganz schlimmen unfällen führen wenn kein kaffee mehr da ist ^^


----------



## SixtenF (20. Juni 2007)

Meatanus schrieb:


> ich möchte grad mal zu gerne bei Blizzard in Paris vorbeischauen:
> 
> techniker wusseln auf ihren keyboards rum und murmeln:  11Uhr...11Uhr...bis dahin müssen wir fertig sein ^^
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## FemmeTotal (20. Juni 2007)

Meatanus schrieb:


> ich möchte grad mal zu gerne bei Blizzard in Paris vorbeischauen:
> 
> techniker wusseln auf ihren keyboards rum und murmeln:  11Uhr...11Uhr...bis dahin müssen wir fertig sein ^^
> 
> ...



hm nee ich denk mal dass die meisten einfach ganz relaxt ihr zeug machen... die denken sich doch sowieso dass die ganzen kiddies bis 1 in der schule sind...und dass die meisten sowieso lotro zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ischtor (20. Juni 2007)

LOL Blizzard!!!

hab gerade mal Pause, wollte schnell reinschauen! Nix is!!!
Dauert wohl mal wieder bis13:30 mhhhh
Naja dann back to work.....

an alle Chinafarmer/Dauerzocker ...... sorry! Müsst ihr wohl mal was anderes machen! eure Wohung aufräumen oder sowas.... *duck und weg*

so long 
Ischtor


----------



## Sharoka (20. Juni 2007)

is das amüsant, die werden erst fertig sein wenn ich später in der arbeit bin^^


----------



## FemmeTotal (20. Juni 2007)

hab extra meine wohnung VOR 11 aufgeräumt ! und jetzt hab ich keine arbeit mehr grgrgr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chemalarn (20. Juni 2007)

Wass heute ist shutdown ??? oh nein ich habe mich so gefreut!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sukie (20. Juni 2007)

Also ich finds.. bessergesagt fands bis jetzt klasse.. hab die ganze bude aufgeräumt.. war schon einkaufen...und war noch im cafe mit freunden.. wunderbar... doch nun sitz ich vorm pc... und langsam wird mir langweilig lol...    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

glaub ich geh weiter aufräumen... irgendwas wird sich noch finden.. muhaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharoka (20. Juni 2007)

dann mach wieder unordnung und räum nochma auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ABM (Arbeits Beschaffungs Maßnahme) ^^


----------



## Tropri (20. Juni 2007)

nun ja was ich immer schlimm finde das die eigentlichen infos warum es so lange dauert, oder wenn probleme auftauchen, nie sofort von einem gm gepostet werden.


----------



## dabrain1 (20. Juni 2007)

landsam wirds voll nervig. wollt eigentlich ne runde pvp zocken. und etz? muss ich duschen und in die arbeit. thx @ blizz


----------



## Amarillo (20. Juni 2007)

Herr lass es Hirn regnen!


----------



## FemmeTotal (20. Juni 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ja und meine kleine ist aus ihrem mittagsschlaf erwacht. hat sich jetzt erstmal ausge-wowt.

kann dann erst wieder heute abend ran super.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dabrain1 (20. Juni 2007)

und It-ler


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Juni 2007)

Tropri schrieb:


> nun ja was ich immer schlimm finde das die eigentlichen infos warum es so lange dauert, oder wenn probleme auftauchen, nie sofort von einem gm gepostet werden.



wenn ich wow anmache steht da in der begrüßung links: Loginserver down, techniker arbeiten dran


----------



## vassargo (20. Juni 2007)

Das hier ist unterhaltung genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So macht warten spass


----------



## Trinex (20. Juni 2007)

dabrain1 schrieb:


> und It-ler





stimmt, an guten Informationstechnikern mangelt es auch ^^


----------



## Tropri (20. Juni 2007)

ok wow nochmal neugestartet und nun stehts bei mir auch. naja super wird bestimmt wieder lange dauern.


----------



## ZAM (20. Juni 2007)

Bitte beachtet auch bei dieser Diskussion unsere allgemeine Netiquette und vor allem den guten Umgang miteinander. Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharoka (20. Juni 2007)

naja egal dann lass ichs jetzt bringt eh nix mehr dazuhocken. kann ih erst heute abend um 23 uhr zoggen wenn ich von der arbeit wieder daheim bin.

EDIT: vorrausgesetzt die schaffens bis dahin^^


----------



## Felinae (20. Juni 2007)

jupp.. also einfach abwarten und das beste hoffen ^^ die machen das schon..


----------



## derinderinderin (20. Juni 2007)

Wir sind das Pöbelnde Pack! xD


----------



## magixus (20. Juni 2007)

Jau, hoffentlich gehen die gleich wieder on mit den servern, langsam wird auch dieser thread langweilig

Weis jemand, auf welche zeit sich die Wartungsarbeiten der Amerikanischen Server erstrecken?


----------



## Amarillo (20. Juni 2007)

Dieser Thread wurde damals aus Ironie eröffnet und eigentlich eher für Spamzwecke gedacht.
Aber nein hier komme wirklich alle Heulsusen angewackelt und merken nicht wie lächerlich sie sich machen mit ihren Geheule!


----------



## Hughes (20. Juni 2007)

Finds heute garnicht so schlimm, muss sowieso an ner Hausarbeit schreiben. Aber was mache ich dann in 15 Min, wenn die Hausarbeit langweilig wird?


----------



## dabrain1 (20. Juni 2007)

und amarillo ist auch dabei


----------



## Trinex (20. Juni 2007)

magixus schrieb:


> Jau, hoffentlich gehen die gleich wieder on mit den servern, langsam wird auch dieser thread langweilig





dann sollten wir mal wieder stimmung reinbringen, erzählt doch mal eure witzigsten game ereignisse, ich kann da leider nur mit gw erlebnissen glänzen, und ich glaube das ist hier das falsche forum für gw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## magixus (20. Juni 2007)

Und auch hier kommen wieder leute, die sich über das geheule der heulsusen aufregen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heavenstorms (20. Juni 2007)

na sowas seltsames 

bin mit meiner sis im netzwerk...also selber inetzugang

sie loggt sich normal ein ohne probleme und ich komm wiedermal nicht rein ...grrrrrr


----------



## vassargo (20. Juni 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Dieser Thread wurde damals aus Ironie eröffnet und eigentlich eher für Spamzwecke gedacht.
> Aber nein hier komme wirklich alle Heulsusen angewackelt und merken nicht wie lächerlich sie sich machen mit ihren Geheule!




wenn dus so laecherlich findest lehn dich zurueck und ergoetz dich dran.
aber dieses gemecker ist ja echt aetzend....


----------



## magixus (20. Juni 2007)

naja hat auch was feines das die server down sind, ohne diesen zufall, hätte ich diesen thread im forum sicher nicht gefunden/gesucht.

/e oha, das rührei hört sich ja schwer lecker an, aber mit den spargelstücken im rührei kann ich mich dann doch nicht so anfreunden, dann doch lieber zwiebeln und pilze


----------



## Amarillo (20. Juni 2007)

Durch Weglassen des Schinkens ist dieses Gericht auch für Vegetarier geeignet. 
Die genaue Zeit des Eis in der Pfanne muß jeder nach seinem Geschmack wählen, ähnlich wie beim Frühstücksei mag es manch einer eher roh, während andere es lieber sehr durch haben wollen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharoka (20. Juni 2007)

auch ma sehr lustig^^ das Rezept^^


----------



## magixus (20. Juni 2007)

ich mag es am liebsten, wenn es noch leicht schwabblig aber bräunlich wie ein weich gekochtes ei über meinem frisch getoasteten toastbrotscheibchen liegt und dann mit einer priese schnittlauch garniert wird.


----------



## Patricko (20. Juni 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Herr lass es Hirn regnen!



Brauchst du eins?

Verkaufe welche für 5.000 Gold.


----------



## dinamyte (20. Juni 2007)

der vorteil der inteligenz ist man kann sich dumm stellen,anders herum wird es weitaus schwieriger !


----------



## Amarillo (20. Juni 2007)

hmmmmmmmmm.................LECKER!

Jetzt hat der Thread wieder einen Sinn!


----------



## Felinae (20. Juni 2007)

na zumindest wird einem hier die wartezeit mit so einem tollen rezept "versüßt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is doch auch was ^^


----------



## Sharoka (20. Juni 2007)

naja für mich nicht, das problem ist ich mag eier nicht^^


----------



## Hughes (20. Juni 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> (...)
> Die genaue Zeit des *Eis* in der Pfanne muß jeder nach seinem Geschmack wählen, ...



Du machst Eis in der Pfanne?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dinamyte (20. Juni 2007)

Langeweile ist egoismus der Phantasielosen^^ ich glaub ich bin auhc phantasielos


----------



## Trinex (20. Juni 2007)

magixus schrieb:


> naja hat auch was feines das die server down sind, ohne diesen zufall, hätte ich diesen thread im forum sicher nicht gefunden/gesucht.
> 
> /e oha, das rührei hört sich ja schwer lecker an, aber mit den spargelstücken im rührei kann ich mich dann doch nicht so anfreunden, dann doch lieber zwiebeln und pilze




dito ich hätte mich ansonsten auch hier nicht umgeschaut



die idee mit dem rührei find ich echt lecker, mal heute abend ausprobieren


----------



## magixus (20. Juni 2007)

dinamyte schrieb:


> der vorteil der inteligenz ist man kann sich dumm stellen,anders herum wird es weitaus schwieriger !



frei nach einstein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (20. Juni 2007)

ahh hört mir auf damit, da bekommt man ja glatt hunger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixtenF (20. Juni 2007)

langweilig


----------



## Sharoka (20. Juni 2007)

so ich bin dann ma weg jetzt und viel spaß beim warten noch allen.

ich drücke die daumen dass die server alle bald online kommen und hoffe sie sind schon on wenn ich um 23 uhr online kommen will *grins*

machts gut^^

Edit: meinte Realms nicht server^^


----------



## dinamyte (20. Juni 2007)

cu


----------



## Sternilein (20. Juni 2007)

Wir werden alle sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nee Spass.. nutzt die Zeit doch sinnvoll zum stöbern. Mach ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## magixus (20. Juni 2007)

einige server sind on, habs geschafft auf veklor zu connecten

zwar kein main drauf aber on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hawk0 (20. Juni 2007)

Wenn jetzt noch meiner wieder da ist, bin ich zufrieden^^


----------



## FemmeTotal (20. Juni 2007)

SixtenF schrieb:


> langweilig



-kein kommentar-

ich bin dafür dass wow fsk 16 wird   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dinamyte (20. Juni 2007)

ich auch :>


----------



## Sharoka (20. Juni 2007)

lol kann einfach nicht gehen^^ jetzt sind alle server wieder down^^


----------



## SixtenF (20. Juni 2007)

FemmeTotal schrieb:


> ich bin dafür dass wow fsk 16 wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ICH AUCH :-)


----------



## dinamyte (20. Juni 2007)

ab 21 wär am geilsten xD


----------



## allstar! (20. Juni 2007)

SixtenF schrieb:


> ICH AUCH :-)



FSK18 wären noch besser ^^


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (20. Juni 2007)

/signed


----------



## Hawk0 (20. Juni 2007)

FemmeTotal schrieb:


> -kein kommentar-
> 
> ich bin dafür dass wow fsk 16 wird
> 
> ...



Was erwartest du von nem Bloodelf Hunter?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Nur Spaß^^)


----------



## Sharoka (20. Juni 2007)

von mir aus könnten sie auch FSK 23 machen^^


----------



## Patricko (20. Juni 2007)

SixtenF schrieb:


> ICH AUCH :-)




ohh eine Blutelfe vom Rat..


Habe ich dich schonmal getötet *mal überleg*


Hoffentlich...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixtenF (20. Juni 2007)

Sharoka schrieb:


> von mir aus könnten sie auch FSK 23 machen^^



bin dabei


----------



## Opelox (20. Juni 2007)

Ragereaver schrieb:


> Klar, man kann Eier einfach in die heiße Pfanne schlagen, kräftig rühren und würzen, aber richtiges Rührei ist das dann nicht.
> Richtig lecker wird Rührei mit den folgenden Tricks:
> 
> Die Eier werden in eine Schüssel aufgeschlagen und pro Ei wird ............................................
> ...


----------



## Sharoka (20. Juni 2007)

lol


----------



## SixtenF (20. Juni 2007)

Patricko schrieb:


> ohh eine Blutelfe vom Rat..
> Habe ich dich schonmal getötet *mal überleg*
> Hoffentlich...
> 
> ...



wer bist du denn?


----------



## Sharoka (20. Juni 2007)

oh es scheint sich was positives zu tun geguggt einige realms sind nunr online meins zwar noch nicht Khaz'goroth aber viele andere jetzt


----------



## Ragereaver (20. Juni 2007)

Rund und gesund? Das Hühnerei


"Das weiß ein jeder, wer's auch sei - gesund und stärkend ist das Ei."

Dass das Hühnerei ein tolles Lebensmittel ist, das wusste also schon Wilhelm Busch, von dem dieses Zitat stammt. Handlich in einzelne Portionen verpackt, enthält das Ei vor allem wertvolle Eiweiße, etwas Fett und kaum Kohlenhydrate. Bis auf das Vitamin C findet man in Eigelb und -weiß alle anderen Vitamine, Eisen und viele Mineralstoffe. Darüber hinaus halten so genannte Lysozyme und andere antibakteriell wirkende Eiweiße das Ei mindestens drei Wochen frisch.


----------



## Hawk0 (20. Juni 2007)

Juhu Mug'thol ist da... machts gut ihr Flaschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragereaver (20. Juni 2007)

dinamyte schrieb:


> ab 21 wär am geilsten xD



Ne dann kann ich net mehr mit meinen beiden Brüdern daddeln xD


----------



## Sharoka (20. Juni 2007)

jop kommen jetzt langsam aber sicher alle online

EDIT: und ich muss um 13.45 los zur arbeit^^ lustig ma den ganzen morgen damit verbracht seit 11 uhr zu warten^^


----------



## Riane (20. Juni 2007)

Sharoka schrieb:


> jop kommen jetzt langsam aber sicher alle online



Und ich sitz immer noch hier auf der Arbeit.. nc, nc..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharoka (20. Juni 2007)

naja egal hoffe die ham den fehler endlich behoben, denn bei uns auf dem realm gabs in letzter zeit heftige probleme zwischendurch ma jeder der sich in der scherbenwelt befand geflogen und hat dann etwas gedauert bis es wieder ging dann^^


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (20. Juni 2007)

und im forum wirds wieder leer


----------



## Riane (20. Juni 2007)

7R0J4N3R schrieb:


> und im forum wirds wieder leer



Nun sind halt alle wieder am zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Webi (20. Juni 2007)

lies ein buch.
geh mal raus in die Natur
besauf Dich mal wieder
treffe Freunde wenn Du noch welche hast

---Nur ein paar Vorschläge-----     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bulwyief (20. Juni 2007)

Ich häng immer noch im Login Screen...hm is das normal ?^^
wenigstens eine Serverliste könnte geladen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber nö, immer noch "Verbindung fehgelschlagen"


----------



## Kharell (20. Juni 2007)

Bei mir läuft es.


----------



## Bulwyief (20. Juni 2007)

Kharell schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft es.




Vielleicht sollte ich den Patch nochmal installieren...wer weiss


----------



## Sharoka (20. Juni 2007)

das kanns doch nicht geben unser server is down

Edit: anscheinend nicht nur unserer sondern alle aus Europa


----------



## Sharoka (21. Juni 2007)

langsam werd ich wütend auf blizz das kann doch nicht mehr normal sein


----------



## Sharoka (21. Juni 2007)

man kann sich nicht ma mehr im wow forum anmelden


----------



## Sharoka (21. Juni 2007)

man kann sich nicht ma mehr im wow forum anmelden

Edit: Hats alles aber auch komplett alles rausgedonnert von deren servern musste ja ma passieren


----------



## Amarillo (21. Juni 2007)

Trotzdem komisch, dass es anscheinend nur bei dir ist!


----------



## Varnamys (22. Juni 2007)

öhm... sonst noch jemand das Problem dass er /sie nicht über die Authentifizierung hinaus kommt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Account verwalten Seite von Blizzard ist anscheinend auch grad down. Aber das hängt doch nicht zusammen, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hmmm *seufz*

Naja immerhin hab ich was zu tun, neuer Rechner ist grad gekommen und muss aufgesetzt werden.
Ist mein erstes Mal. Ganz ohne die Hilfe meines Freundes... herrje  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith sagt:
Jetzt sind laut Realmstatus-Seite alle Server down? Nanu? Und noch keiner hier...

edith 2 sagt:
Ja doll spinnen die? Mal so mal so. Blizz ist irre.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Th0m45 (22. Juni 2007)

ich hab die Befürchtung das der Feierabend doch nich so feierlich wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opelox (22. Juni 2007)

Hi Leutz !

Überall das selbe nix geht !

Kazgoroth auch weg !


----------



## dabrain1 (22. Juni 2007)

laut realmstatus auf der website is nur Das Konsortium down


----------



## Varnamys (22. Juni 2007)

Ich kann wieder einloggen. Juchhe


----------



## vassargo (22. Juni 2007)

mh, bin grad von khaz goroth geflogen, konnt mich danach aber noch bei noz dormu einloggen, is ja strange ^^
dachte das liegt nur wieder an meiner internewt verbindung, glueck gehbat : D


----------



## Unco (22. Juni 2007)

Es ist zwar nicht Mittwoch, aber ich sag trotzdem mal "Hi". Weil ich Neu bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amdfx (23. Juni 2007)

Ist hier jemand von realm Todeswache da bei mir und paar kollegen ist dauernt die server verbindung unterbrochen ist bei jemandem auch dieses problem.


----------



## b1ubb (27. Juni 2007)

wahahahahhaha 

erster um 9 uhr 1!!!
wahahahah

MITTWOCH MITTTTWOCH jajajajajaj MITTTTTTWOCH 

die kinder haben wieder bis 11 uhr RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jetzt gehen sie sich mal wieder duschen !!!!

@ mel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 diemal hab ich den ersten post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (27. Juni 2007)

Ich wäre eher gewesen hätte ich das Thema gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadistar (27. Juni 2007)

jojo paar server sollten heute nur bis 5uhr morgens off sein, aber NATÜRLICH kann man nun doch erst ab 18 uhr wieder zocken.

Richtiger Bullshit


----------



## Riane (27. Juni 2007)

Zum glück Arbeite ich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mich würde das nämlich auch ziemlich ankacken, jeden Mittwoch darauf warte zu müssen, das die Server endlich wieder online kommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (27. Juni 2007)

Was mich eigtl. Wundert ist das es obwohl einige Server immer noch off sind hier so ziemlich Ruhe ist, sollte gar unser Topic Wirkung zeigen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanniballus (27. Juni 2007)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Was mich eigtl. Wundert ist das es obwohl einige Server immer noch off sind hier so ziemlich Ruhe ist, sollte gar unser Topic Wirkung zeigen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo und mein Server ist bis 20 Uhr down oder bis 2012 ?  Ich hab ja fürs spielen bezahlt und nicht für komische Fehlermeldungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Müsste man mal nach schadensersatz fragen oder so


----------



## Dalmus (27. Juni 2007)

Hanniballus schrieb:


> Jo und mein Server ist bis 20 Uhr down oder bis 2012 ?  Ich hab ja fürs spielen bezahlt und nicht für komische Fehlermeldungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die komischen Fehlermeldungen sind sogenanntes Bonusmaterial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cynda (27. Juni 2007)

Ich hab heute mal neu böse mail hingeschriebnen, aber hab auch irgendwie dazu geschrieben, dass die wartungsarbeiten ja nur uns zugute kommen. irgendwie wär ich dafür, dass sie entweder den preis für das monat drücken oder uns pro monat 2 tage gutschreiben, denn vorige woche waren die server mittwoch bis 14 uhr down, statt bis um 11, dann am samstag 3 stunden, wegen der arena belohnung, dann heute, normal von 3- 5, dann hats geheißten arygos bis 11,dann steig ich ein, bis um 18 uhr und nun um 18 uhr bis um 20 uhr... he so langsam bin ich wirklich zwida (=böse).
Denn 28 euro für 60 tage is nicht gerade wenig (gerade für die jüngeren unter uns) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hoffe, dass sich mehrere leute dazu aufraffen können, vielleicht können wir ja doch ein paar tage gratis zocken raushauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (27. Juni 2007)

Hanniballus schrieb:


> Jo und mein Server ist bis 20 Uhr down oder bis 2012 ?  Ich hab ja fürs spielen bezahlt und nicht für komische Fehlermeldungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




meiner halt auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (4. Juli 2007)

Reloaded!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowfly (4. Juli 2007)

Und auf welchen Server wird heute wieder am ,meisten gearbeitet wer darf sich wieder beschweren das die Server an einen Mittwoch nicht on sind? ;-)

Moinsen zusammen zu einer neuen runde der allseits beliebten Talk Show "Nerver Play on a Patching Day" sponsord bei Buffed Forum ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shagya (4. Juli 2007)

Hmm, ja also hab ich ja nix gegen den Patchtag^^ so werden die ganzen suchtis, unteranderem ich, gezwungen mal was andres zu machen als wow zu spielen, aber das mit dem 2 Tage entschädigung is ned schlecht, bzw den Preis um ein paar eus drücken, weil wir zahlen ja wirklich für einen ganzen monat und dann immer diese langen verzögerungen die sich ja aber auch nicht wirklich vermeiden lassen. is ja damit wir wenn wir spielen können ne ordendliche quallität haben also in sofern sind die timeouts schon ok...soweit meine meinung


----------



## Myhordi (4. Juli 2007)

endlich kann ich auch mal dabei sein ferien ftw
*hinsetzt und suchtis beobacht die sich um kurz nach elf voll aufregen dass die server net direkt wieder on sind*
Is heut eigtl patchaday?
P.S.
Eredar is spielbar


----------



## Anderoth (4. Juli 2007)

Nope nur normale Wartungsarbeiten.

Es fehlen noch ein paar irre Gäste für die Talkshow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hmm und die Ninjalooter haben auch Zeit ihre nächsten Klauaktionen zu planen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  xD

Und ach ja wie kann man es vergessen:

Für die Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowfly (4. Juli 2007)

Naja ich glaub nicht aber mir gefiel der Spruch ^^. 

Und wegen den Spielbaren Server ich habe das gefühl die machen das jetzt anderes nicht mehr alle abschalten nur noch die wo not am Mann ist.

Nun ja das ruft dann wieder die Art von Suchti ^^ (wenn man das so sagen kann) an denn Tag die schreinen 

"Server x y z gehen aber meiner nicht scheiß Blizz da verschwende ich doch nur meine Kohle für so ein Schei immer Trifft es mich nie die anderen"

Naja mal sehen was heute so los ist bis jetzt Heher tote Hose


----------



## Myhordi (4. Juli 2007)

Hab grad mal geguckt  extra für euch ^^ ich glöuab blutkessel geht auch
Tolles gefühl alleien in og zu stehn(könig der horde werd)


----------



## Shadowfly (4. Juli 2007)

Naja mir ist das immo Egal da ich seit Letzter Woche dank meinem Mitbewohner kein Inet mehr habe kan ich so oder so nicht Spielen ^^

Aber laut T-Com sollen wir heute wieder Freigeschalten werden mal sehen ob man sich auf Diese Aussage Verlassen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Heute Wäre es mir noch Egal aber morgen hab ich Kara und ich habe schon 2 Runs verpasst langsam werd ich böse ^^

Aber naja mal sehen wann die ersten Blutkessler kommen ich wette 5 DKP auf 11:11 ^^


----------



## Szyslak (4. Juli 2007)

Shadowfly schrieb:


> Aber laut T-Com sollen wir heute wieder Freigeschalten werden mal sehen ob man sich auf Diese Aussage Verlassen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Streiken die nicht noch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nen Kollege von mir wartet auch schon Ewigkeiten dass die T-Com mal sein I-net freischaltet!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowfly (4. Juli 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Streiken die nicht noch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wir haben schon ein Vertrag aber mein Mitbewohner wollte nich t zahlen da kamm die Spreerung nunja nachgezahlt und jetzt soll die Freischaltung kommen es wurde uns zugesichert und ich habe eine Vorgangsnummer und einen Namen wenn ich Morgen kein Inet habe mach ich denn Die Hütte Heiß ich bin Selbst an einer Hotline 2 Jahre lang gewesen ich weis was da geht und was nicht ;-) und wenn die sich Dummstellen wollen gibt es noch ganz andere Mittel und Wege *hust*  Vorstandsbeschwerde *hust*


----------



## Myhordi (4. Juli 2007)

Ich würd auch net t com fürs internet nehmen afcor  und konsorten ftw^^


----------



## Ares@nerathor (4. Juli 2007)

OMG ES IST MITTWOCH. ICH KANN KEIN WOW DADDELN.

Achne...ich muss ja eh bis 17 Uhr arbeiten xD


----------



## Myhordi (4. Juli 2007)

Ich kann spilen ich will nur was wo ich mich drüber schrotlachennaknn deswgen bin ich hier


----------



## Shadowfly (4. Juli 2007)

WIE KEIN WOW SERVER ON NEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN ICH MUSS STERBEN ^^

Ne naja muss auch bis 17.00 imBüro braten ^^

Aber T-Com lag schon als ich eingezogen bin und sooo schlecht sind die nicht. Man muss nur mal in einen Laden gehen (T-Point) und mal Richtig ärger machen mit einer Vorstandsbeschwerde drohen wenn die nicht in die Gänge kommen und glaub mir dannach ist es richtig witzig wie zuvorkommen die sein können ^^


----------



## Szyslak (4. Juli 2007)

Myhordi schrieb:


> Ich kann spilen ich will nur was wo ich mich drüber schrotlachennaknn deswgen bin ich hier



Lies mal 246 Beiträge von dir..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowfly (4. Juli 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Les mal 246 Beiträge von dir..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aua  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ne ne die in den Thread reichen schon ;-)   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anderoth (4. Juli 2007)

So es ist 11 Uhr hop zocken man sieht sich nächsten oder übernächsten Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (4. Juli 2007)

Anderoth schrieb:


> So es ist 11 Uhr hop zocken man sieht sich nächsten oder übernächsten Mittwoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hf & gl bei epixx! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss noch bis 18:00 warten! :/


----------



## Myhordi (4. Juli 2007)

So alle server müssten wieder on sein und der thread wird ruhen bis beim nächsten mal wieder einer das wort reloaded ausspricht


----------



## Shadowfly (4. Juli 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> hf & gl bei epixx!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Bin in gedanken bei dir ich muss bis 17.00 Worklen


----------



## dejaspeed (4. Juli 2007)

heut nix verpasst ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razielsun (4. Juli 2007)

jippii, der thread ist wieder da!


----------



## Casionara (11. Juli 2007)

*heul* kein WoW zum munterwerden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (11. Juli 2007)

morsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anderoth (11. Juli 2007)

Na wer hat den wieder Den Thread ausgebuddelt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja und morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich seh grad die haben des am letzten Mittwoch geschrieben

Myhordi ich erfüll dir deinen Wunsch von vor 2 Wochen:

Mittwochsthread /REEEEEEEELOADED!!!!!!!!!!!!1111einself


----------



## Monolith (11. Juli 2007)

Guten Morgen alle miteinander.
Und viel Spaß allen beim Mittwoch-Morgens-Wow-Zocken hahaha...


----------



## Frankfurt (11. Juli 2007)

Na dannwill ich mich auch anschließen, GUTEN MORGEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anderoth (11. Juli 2007)

Hab ich das grad richtig gelesen die Server sind bis 15 Uhr und nicht wie immer bis 11 Uhr down?


----------



## Monolith (11. Juli 2007)

Anderoth schrieb:


> Hab ich das grad richtig gelesen die Server sind bis 15 Uhr und nicht wie immer bis 11 Uhr down?


Die vier zusätzlichen Stunden wird man es ja wohl noch aushalten können   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anderoth (11. Juli 2007)

*sucht mich ergreif und schonmal Schlinge zum Erhängen hol*
Ok war net so lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum brauchen die Hirne jetzt 4 Stunden zusätzlich?
Wenn das jetzt immer so ist bei Patchdays dann gute nacht Suchtbolzen...


----------



## Janos23 (11. Juli 2007)

...warum die server jetzt bis 15uhr down sind? damit die jungs nun stolz verkünden können, das sie es doch bereits um 13uhr geschafft haben^^


----------



## Anderoth (11. Juli 2007)

Janos23 schrieb:


> ...warum die server jetzt bis 15uhr down sind? damit die jungs nun stolz verkünden können, das sie es doch bereits um 13uhr geschafft haben^^



*Vor lachen wälz*
Das nenne ich originell xD


----------



## Myhordi (11. Juli 2007)

Sich auch in die gespräche ieinmisch und bis 15 uhr net spielen kann


----------



## Szyslak (11. Juli 2007)

Hi. 
/yawn
/drink coffe (shit wie schreibt man das o.0)
/work & chill


----------



## Lord Aresius (11. Juli 2007)

ich bin ja eigentlich der Meinung, das diese Zeit wo man nicht spielen kann, eigentlich nicht berechnet werden darf von Blizzard


----------



## Wolfsschrei (11. Juli 2007)

Wenn das Fernsehprogramm nich so scheiße währe .......


----------



## Myhordi (11. Juli 2007)

Is ja nur ein game 
RL ftw  sich einfach hinstzen und musik höhren oder nochmal ins bett gehn


----------



## farmbot (11. Juli 2007)

OMG die server sind down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.... ^^


----------



## chosro (11. Juli 2007)

15 Uhr an dem einzigen Tag wo ich spät schicht hab und mal in der früh zoggen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bösse blizzis!!!

Na ja hat eventuell mit dem hack von gestern zu tun, welcher zumindest auf unserem server war.

Da hat es am anfang lvl 1 Gnome vom Himmel geregnet, danach wurden aus toten Gnomen in if der Schriftzuck  wowmine.com gebildet.

Schon lustig was manchen so einfällt^^ gabs auf euerem server auch so was??


----------



## Painwalker (11. Juli 2007)

dieser thread ist echt mal mehr als sinnvoll!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber heute könnte ich echt mal heulen... warte seid halb neun dass es endlich zehn uhr wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und dann will ich testen ob ich rein komme ABER DANN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   "NIXX DA ZOCKEN" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    ällabäätsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  neee nun muss ich (wie zum glück auch alle anderen) bis drei uhr warten..... *schnieeeef*

das musst ich grade mal loswerden...

ich geh dann derweil mal ne runde kaputt... muss da zufällig auch einer hin und kommt mit?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (11. Juli 2007)

Zur Zeit ist doch schönes Wetter und alle die nciht arbeiten und auch nciht zur Schule gehen, könnten mal ihre Kellerbräune aufstocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heckscher (11. Juli 2007)

Minati schrieb:


> Zur Zeit ist doch schönes Wetter und alle die nciht arbeiten und auch nciht zur Schule gehen, könnten mal ihre Kellerbräune aufstocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn ich jetzt nach draußen gehen, könnte ich meine Kellerbräune durch OpenAirWater(REGEN!!) ersetzen... auch keine optimale Lösung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leigh (11. Juli 2007)

Geht mir wie Heckscher..
Und dann darf ich gleich auch noch zur Fahrstd... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painwalker (11. Juli 2007)

ihr redet doch nicht etwa von rl?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wo kann man das denn saugen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


neee... helf bei meiner bräune lieber mit nem toaster nach... dauert nicht so ewig...

ps:
[/b]RELAMS SIND SEID 11UHR WIEDER OFFEN!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heckscher (11. Juli 2007)

Painwalker schrieb:


> ps:
> RELAMS SIND SEID 11UHR WIEDER OFFEN!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




PÜH, muss noch bis 17 Uhr sehr hart Arbeiten!!
Kann ja nicht jeder bei buffed.de seine Brötchen verdienen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (18. Juli 2007)

*pfusch*

ah ich mein natürlich *push* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whiti (18. Juli 2007)

wie ist schonwieder mittwoch ? man wie die zeit vergeht ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (18. Juli 2007)

Mittwoch.. huiuiui.. naja bald ist wieder Freitag! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gz B1ubb zu 1337 Post's ^^


----------



## b1ubb (18. Juli 2007)

ich bin jetzt schon sehr sehr l33333337 ??? oder ? =) hrhrhr


----------



## Szyslak (18. Juli 2007)

Hiho. Und wb b1ubb.


----------



## b1ubb (18. Juli 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Hiho. Und wb b1ubb.



ajo ich muss ja noch meine sig ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrhr


----------



## Shadowfly (18. Juli 2007)

Moinsen Zusammen

Na und mal wieder ist mittwoch und wieder ein neuer teil der Serie "Ich Heul das Forum zu weil mein Server nicht on ist oder ich eine Minute nach 11 immer noch nicht zocken kann"

Ver möchte heute den Anfang machen ^^


----------



## Szyslak (18. Juli 2007)

Um 7 Uhr waren sie noch online :>
Hab von 6-7 Uhr mal ne Runde gefarmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (18. Juli 2007)

Die sind auch jetzt noch online ^^

//Rafa


----------



## Megarock (18. Juli 2007)

Naja bei mir hatts wunderschöne 34° wenn ich rausgehe muss ich in denn Schatten gehen um net einen sonnenbrand zu kriegen. Also ein bissl hinlegen bis 11 Uhr un dann wieder farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (18. Juli 2007)

Übernächste Woche hab ich meinen zweiten Urlaub geplant. Und dieses mal zu Hause. Dann kann ich endlich auch mal rumheulen, dass die Server immer noch down sind. *freu*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (18. Juli 2007)

Es ist 11:38 und die server laufen, jedenfalls alle bis auf die "neuen" server, soviel zu 14 uhr etc....
Und nein, es laggt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (25. Juli 2007)

Reloaded! "Brot zum Whine" oder auch der "Mittwochsüberbrückungsthread"!


----------



## Painwalker (25. Juli 2007)

verdammt schooooon wieder dieser wochentag der allgemeinen trauer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (25. Juli 2007)

Arbeit ftw! ;D Und guten Morgen allerseits. Ich hoffe, ihr habt alle gut geschlafen! ^^


----------



## b1ubb (25. Juli 2007)

und ich dachte mir ich hol in wieder aus dem exil herraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber nein .. da war irgendwie wer schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (25. Juli 2007)

gegen jemand, der um 5:24 schon wach ist, hast du wie ich keine chance. ^^


----------



## b1ubb (25. Juli 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> gegen jemand, der um 5:24 schon wach ist, hast du wie ich keine chance. ^^


das is richtig da lieb ich noch im bett mit meinem girl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrhr


----------



## Riane (25. Juli 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> das is richtig da lieb ich noch im bett mit meinem girl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was auch viel schöner ist als hier den Thread hervor zu holen! ;D


----------



## b1ubb (25. Juli 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Was auch viel schöner ist als hier den Thread hervor zu holen! ;D



das is richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrhrh


----------



## Riane (25. Juli 2007)

Hast du denn auch gut geschlafen? ^^ 
Aaaaah mir ist so langweilig. -.-''


----------



## Tyralein (25. Juli 2007)

ich dachte das ich das niemals sagen würde aba zum glück muss ich arbeiten und hab nicht die zeit zum heulen weil die server down sind XD


----------



## whiti (25. Juli 2007)

waas die server sind down ?  NEEIIIIIN wir werden alle sterben !!!    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ares@nerathor (25. Juli 2007)

Dieser Thread wird nie ein Ende haben, solange Blizzard die Wartungsarbeiten nicht verkürzt oder gar ganz weglässt. XD


----------



## b1ubb (25. Juli 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Hast du denn auch gut geschlafen? ^^
> Aaaaah mir ist so langweilig. -.-''



ja ich hab gut geschlafen ... =) ... 
nur in der früh is die katze ins zimmer gekommen
hat sich unters bett gesetzt
und hat auf einmal angefangen zu miauen
mhmmm, aber ned bei mir
ich schau unters bett, wirf eine flasche nach ihr ... (triff sie natürlich)
sie rennt gegen die tür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muahahhah hat so geil ausgesehen, und dann 
aus dem zimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(und nein ich mag tiere, nur in der früh wenn sie mich aufwecken nicht) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (25. Juli 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ja ich hab gut geschlafen ... =) ...
> nur in der früh is die katze ins zimmer gekommen
> hat sich unters bett gesetzt
> und hat auf einmal angefangen zu miauen
> ...



Lol! xD War es deine Katze, oder die deiner Perle? Weil wenn du eine Flasche nach der Katze von deinem Schatzi wirfst, ist das schon arg hart! =D
Von wegen treffen:
Letzhin in der Pause, wir zu dritt drausen und eine geraucht. Ich war fertig und hatte nur noch den Stummel zwischen den Finger (War aber noch am Glühen). Dummerweise flamte etwa 3 - 4m entfernt ein kleiner Spatz, mit seinem gequitsche umher. Ich dann so zum Kumpel: Guck mal, ich bewerfe nun den kleinen Pipmatz mit meiner Kippe. Ich so weggespickt mit den Finger und BÄÄM! instant down! ;D One Hit. Voll in die Fresse. =D
Ich mag Tiere ja auch und hätte echt net für möglich gehalten dass ich dieses Ding treffe. ^^


----------



## b1ubb (25. Juli 2007)

lool wie du mit der zigarette critluck hattest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ne es war die katze meiner freundin bzw die von der mutter, aber meine freundin 
mag die katzen nicht, also die hat nur gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrhr 

und die mutter hats ja gottseidank nicht gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (25. Juli 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> lool wie du mit der zigarette critluck hattest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich war selber sehr verwirrt, ja. So wie ein 20k crit mit Frostnova. xD Naja gut, so schlimm vllt. auch net! ^^
Oke, dann hast du echt Glück gehabt. ^^ Wenn sie das gesehen hätte, wärst du wohl auch Instant aus dem Haus geflogen! ;D


----------



## b1ubb (25. Juli 2007)

nene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sind ja nur katzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ups ich glaub das hätt ich jetzt ned sagen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrh r


----------



## Riane (25. Juli 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> nene
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Greenpeace und Tierschützer inc. ^^


----------



## Dilemma (25. Juli 2007)

wie ich den mittwoche hasse. und ganz schlimm is es, wenn um 14 uhr die arbeit beginnt -.-


----------



## b1ubb (25. Juli 2007)

Dilemma schrieb:


> wie ich den mittwoche hasse. und ganz schlimm is es, wenn um 14 uhr die arbeit beginnt -.-



naja vorigen mittwoch war es ja ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganieda (25. Juli 2007)

Hallo

mein Sever ist on^^, schnell ausnutzen bevor Mann und Kinder heim kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long


----------



## b1ubb (25. Juli 2007)

wäre vielleicht auch interessant, auf welchen server du spielst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrh


----------



## Riane (25. Juli 2007)

Wie die Server sogar vor 11 Uhr wieder on sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Will auch zocken! :/

Das Video müsst ihr euch ansehen, Pixar Studios r00lt. Echt lustig gemacht. :]

 pixar - lifted


----------



## Fil² (25. Juli 2007)

grml.... sitz noch auf der Arbeit, was treiben die Server? 
Kann ich mich vorrausgesetzt mein Alter hat nicht meinen Saft abgedreht weil ich heut morgen verpennt habe auf ein paar entspannende Stunden WoW freuen?


----------



## Varnamys (25. Juli 2007)

Äh, ja.... 

"Ein Login ist bei World of Warcraft zur Zeit nicht möglich Versuchen sie es bitte später erneut."

Da werd ich doch wohl nicht etwa im Haushalt arbeiten müssen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mädchenteam (25. Juli 2007)

Mittwoch hin, Patchday her, hab gerade 2 Fehlgeschlagene login hinter mir  *grummel*
Hat da wer ähnliche Erfolge ?


----------



## Tahngarth (25. Juli 2007)

Mädchenteam schrieb:


> Mittwoch hin, Patchday her, hab gerade 2 Fehlgeschlagene login hinter mir  *grummel*
> Hat da wer ähnliche Erfolge ?



bei mir schlägts au fehl zurzeit -.-
erst ausgeloggt dann disco und nu komm ich nemmer rein.
*geht seufzend wc3 zocken bis login geht*


----------



## Hulkamania (25. Juli 2007)

jo ich, na toll wollte mir heute die Axt ausm Schattenmondtal holn.Hoffentlich bekommt das blizz schnell wida in den griff


----------



## Hulkamania (25. Juli 2007)

k die server gehn wida


----------



## MacPapa (25. Juli 2007)

Die Auth-Server scheinen wieder da zu sein.. Puuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (1. August 2007)

Mittwoch !!!! JIPIIIIIIIIIIIII !!!! =) 

server down was tun ? =) 

ich bin arbeiten GOTTSEIDANK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## absoluter (1. August 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Mittwoch !!!! JIPIIIIIIIIIIIII !!!! =)
> 
> server down was tun ? =)
> 
> ...




^^ bin auch auf arbeit, endlich mal in grund der FÜR abreiten spricht xD
ab jetzt shcaff ich nur noch mittwoch vormittag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (1. August 2007)

absoluter schrieb:


> ^^ bin auch auf arbeit, endlich mal in grund der FÜR abreiten spricht xD
> ab jetzt shcaff ich nur noch mittwoch vormittag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hrhrhrh genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bei uns ist es zur zeit wenig los, unsere firma hat quasi sommerpause ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## absoluter (1. August 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hrhrhrh genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jow, bei uns is auch tote hose.....

laaaaaaaaaangweilig


----------



## b1ubb (1. August 2007)

man wo is denn riane ???

schnarcht der noch ??? der alte zapfen ??? =)


----------



## Lord Aresius (1. August 2007)

*kein Problem hat und schon am spielen ist*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## absoluter (1. August 2007)

Lord schrieb:


> *kein Problem hat und schon am spielen ist*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




grrrrrrrrr " du mieser kleiner..."


----------



## Ganieda (1. August 2007)

Guten Morgen, 

schöne Grüsse an alle arbeitenden Zeitgenossen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Sever ist on und extra für b1ubb: Nera ist meine Heimat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondenkynd (1. August 2007)

Ich vertreibe mir die Zeit mir Arbeiten =D


----------



## Fräsh (1. August 2007)

Moin,

Ich meld mich auch mal zu den Anonymen Buffedoholikern die auf der Arbeit auch nich die Finger von Buffed.de lassen können xD

MfG


----------



## Mondenkynd (1. August 2007)

Fräsh schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich meld mich auch mal zu den Anonymen Buffedoholikern die auf der Arbeit auch nich die Finger von Buffed.de lassen können xD
> 
> MfG



Ich arbeite im Internethelpdesk, hab also genug Zeit....meine Arbeitskollegen löschern mich ja auch dauerhaft mit WoW, weil Sie hilfe brauchen =D


----------



## Szyslak (8. August 2007)

Moin un soo es ist wieder so weit..!


----------



## b1ubb (8. August 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Moin un soo es ist wieder so weit..!



SHIT ICH HABS Vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (8. August 2007)

Ich hoffe du erledigst deine Pflichten nächste Woche besser!!1


----------



## b1ubb (8. August 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du erledigst deine Pflichten nächste Woche besser!!1



ja tut ma leid .. ich schäme mich ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (8. August 2007)

Sind die Server DOWN? ^^


----------



## b1ubb (8. August 2007)

ein blick hierrauf verrät uns

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/serverstatus/

das die server online sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (8. August 2007)

Um 7:00 Uhr waren sie noch on!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otty Peek (8. August 2007)

ähm was ist eigentlich mit dem Konsortium das is irgendwie schon länger off glaubich!?


----------



## Xathras (8. August 2007)

nach 21 seiten ... /sticky?


----------



## ApoY2k (8. August 2007)

Naja, wirklich down sind die meisten Server ja zum Glück nicht mehr ^^


----------



## Anderoth (8. August 2007)

Es gibt eine Stammregel für den Thread: "Nur Mittwochs, in der Wartungsarbeitszeit bzw. Neustartzeit reinschreiben." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ursli (15. August 2007)

hat unser 1k/std gold mann ferien.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (22. August 2007)

Ehm b1lubb?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anderoth (22. August 2007)

Ui da hat sich ja jemand die Mühe gemacht und den Thread gereezt wobei das bei diesem Thread gern gesehen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Kann es sein, dass die Acccreationpage down ist?


----------



## b1ubb (22. August 2007)

Anderoth schrieb:


> Ui da hat sich ja jemand die Mühe gemacht und den Thread gereezt wobei das bei diesem Thread gern gesehen ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



der thread is nur am mittwoch zu benützten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tztzt du verstößt gegen die regeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anderoth (22. August 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> der thread is nur am mittwoch zu benützten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



 Dass wir Mittwoch haben, dass weiss ich schon lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PC-Uhr mit Taganzeige ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (22. August 2007)

Anderoth schrieb:


> Dass wir Mittwoch haben, dass weiss ich schon lange
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ähm bitte vergesst mich heute ,) 

rofl, ich hab geglaubt heute ist dienstag ... o m g sag ich dazu nur ... 

kopf nehm und mal gegen tisch hau ! 

vor lauter arbeit, komm ich gar ned dazu auf die uhr zu sehen udn aufs datum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (22. August 2007)

Anderoth schrieb:


> Ui da hat sich ja jemand die Mühe gemacht und den Thread gereezt


1 Gratispost aufs Konto ftw..
b1ubb seh mal zu, dass du den Thread regelmäßig rezzt, dass gehört u.a. zu deiner Arbeit!


----------



## ApoY2k (22. August 2007)

Sind die Server überhaupt down? ^^


----------



## b1ubb (22. August 2007)

was kann ich dafür wenn ich glaub das DIENSTAG ist ??? 

*binkomplettplemplemheute =)*


----------



## Szyslak (22. August 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Sind die Server überhaupt down? ^^


Ja. Heute morgen 7 Uhr waren sie es.
@ b1ubb: Ich meine generell. Ist ja nicht das erste mal! pf traurig..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anderoth (22. August 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> was kann ich dafür wenn ich glaub das DIENSTAG ist ???
> 
> *binkomplettplemplemheute =)*



/ironie on
Komisch warum sind die Server Dienstags off? Blizz muss die Wartungsarbeiten verschoben haben, anders kann es nicht sein.
/ironie off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ZITAT(Anderoth @ 22.08.2007, 08:52) *

Ui da hat sich ja jemand die Mühe gemacht und den Thread gereezt

1 Gratispost aufs Konto ftw..
b1ubb seh mal zu, dass du den Thread regelmäßig rezzt, dass gehört u.a. zu deiner Arbeit!#

Das war ein Kommentar mehr nicht. Ausserdem bin ich nicht geil auf die Ränge die es gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin allgemein gegen die Threadnekromantie der Forengeißel. Aber ich habe noch dazu geschrieben, dass es bei diesem Thread erlaubt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (22. August 2007)

Anderoth schrieb:


> Ui da hat sich ja jemand die Mühe gemacht und den Thread gereezt wobei das bei diesem Thread gern gesehen ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Szyslak schrieb:


> 1 Gratispost aufs Konto ftw..



Sry, musst du falsch verstanden haben. Dieser Gratispost war auf mich bezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du sagts halt jemand macht sich die Mühe den Thread zu rezzen und ich antworte so zu sagen, klaro, gibt ja nen Gratispost auf mein Postkonto ;>
Sry, unglücklich ausgedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (22. August 2007)

so, Server sind on, gogo alle wieder zocken gehn =P ^^


----------



## Anderoth (22. August 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Sry, musst du falsch verstanden haben. Dieser Gratispost war auf mich bezogen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Achso ok.
Entschuldigung angenommen und Kritik zurückgezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (22. August 2007)

^^Gibts heute ein kleines Pätschchen (also ich mein so ein kleines fixchen), oder ist alles beim alten?^^Bin erst um halb sieben von der Arbeit Home und um halb acht geht Kara wieder los. Ich will nur wissen, ob ich mir davor noch was wegen blizz runterladen muss und somit den Anschluss an Kara auf Grund von hoher Ladezeiten verpass^^


----------



## Szyslak (29. August 2007)

Amarillo, b1ubb, Dalmus?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist wieder soweit ;>


----------



## Soramac (29. August 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Amarillo, b1ubb, Dalmus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie?, und Ich?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. August 2007)

jippie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zug fahren


----------



## whiti (29. August 2007)

also ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber ist das normal das man sich nicht einloggen kann im moment ?


----------



## allstar! (29. August 2007)

whiti schrieb:


> also ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber ist das normal das man sich nicht einloggen kann im moment ?



Einloggen geht wieder, nur wieso muss das so lange dauern!
Würde wenigstens mal der Patch kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (29. August 2007)

Oh nein ich habe das Event verpasst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wollte doch der erste sein den Thread zu pushen! Das Leben hat keinen Sinn mehr!

Sind die Server etwa OFF?


----------



## allstar! (29. August 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Sind die Server etwa OFF?



Hast du überhaupt wow? ^^ Wenn ja versuchs doch einfach mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (29. August 2007)

Aso! Ich dachte ich bin hier im Super Mario Forum? Mist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (29. August 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Oh nein ich habe das Event verpasst!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





allstar! schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt wow? ^^ Wenn ja versuchs doch einfach mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Maybe manche arbeiten schon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (29. August 2007)

Bin auch auf Arbeit und zeige mit dem dicken nackten Zeigefinger auf diejenigen die gerade heulend vorm Rechner sitzen und sich fragen: "Warum sind denn die Server down?"

*in-schallendes-gelächter-ausbricht*


----------



## goxx (29. August 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dooooooown - Alles Down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Extra früh aufgestanden um gleich den Erfolg zu feiern (20.000ep = LVL 40 = Mount ...)
Und nun das -.-


----------



## Amarillo (29. August 2007)

Och das ist aber Schade. Hmm! bzw. Wayne oder auch "O, Realy?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TryAndDie (29. August 2007)

Tja, erste mal seid langem das ich mal Zeit habe morgens ne Runde zu zocken und dann das^^

Das erste Mal das ich mich drüber geärgert habe ist schon ne weile her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (29. August 2007)

na die paar ep hätteste aber noch locker geschafft!


----------



## Genomchen (29. August 2007)

Scheint, als ob b1ubb's Freundin gestern fleißg war^^
bbbb1111uuuuubbbbbbbbb wo bist du?^^


----------



## Shadowfly (29. August 2007)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Scheint, als ob b1ubb's Freundin gestern fleißg war^^
> bbbb1111uuuuubbbbbbbbb wo bist du?^^




Vieleicht steckt er noch in arbeit fest. ;-)

Jaja wollten da nciht mindestens 2 Leute den Thread um 0.00 pushen? Ne ne ne es gibt keine wahren Helden mehr *grins*


----------



## Amarillo (29. August 2007)

*heulend in der ecke steht* 

Im sooooo soory!


----------



## Szyslak (29. August 2007)

Shadowfly schrieb:


> Vieleicht steckt er noch in arbeit fest. ;-)
> 
> Jaja wollten da nciht mindestens 2 Leute den Thread um 0.00 pushen? Ne ne ne es gibt *keine* wahren Helden mehr *grins*


Ehm.. Du meinst *einen* und das bin ja wohl ganz klar ICH!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowfly (29. August 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Ehm.. Du meinst *einen* und das bin ja wohl ganz klar ICH!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Irgendwie riecht es hier gerade etwas streng ^^


----------



## Szyslak (29. August 2007)

Shadowfly schrieb:


> Irgendwie riecht es hier gerade etwas streng ^^


Dann solltest du duschen gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hohohoho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


&#8364;: Ich erledige meine Aufgabe hier regelmäßig und ich halte mein Wort. Wenn ich sage ich eröffne den Thread dann tu ich das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (29. August 2007)

ABC - ALARM! püüüüH! *hust - Raumerfrischer versprüht*


----------



## Shadowfly (29. August 2007)

Gasmaske raushol und Szyslak ein Duftbäumchen umhäng ;-)


----------



## goxx (29. August 2007)

Nahher kommt dann bestimmt auch wieder ein neues Update -.-*
*Sauer bin*

Ich geh mal Duschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganieda (29. August 2007)

rein kommen und Fenster aufreiss, wei Duftbäumchen nicht wirkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich geh Hausarbeit machen


----------



## b1ubb (29. August 2007)

tja gestern leider ALLLLLLES verpennt ... 
weiL !!!

1. nix im fernsehen war 
2. ich hunde müde war
3. meine freundin schon geschlafen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



TryAndDie schrieb:


> Tja, erste mal seid langem das ich mal Zeit habe morgens ne Runde zu zocken und dann das^^
> 
> Das erste Mal das ich mich drüber geärgert habe ist schon ne weile her
> 
> ...



rofl kann ich dazu nur sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Genomchen schrieb:


> Scheint, als ob b1ubb's Freundin gestern fleißg war^^
> bbbb1111uuuuubbbbbbbbb wo bist du?^^



ne leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war gestern ziemlich fad ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja dafür heute ... hrhrhrh

man man man ... und ihr postet da fleißig ... tztztz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrhr 
weiter so jungs !


----------



## Minati (29. August 2007)

/ push push

Och Amarillo .. allet wird wieder gut .. spätestens wenn du heiratest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *mal ne Runde trösten gehen tut*


----------



## Melrakal (29. August 2007)

Man man b1ubb... ^^ Was ist nur aus dir geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein Startschuss-Verpasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## goxx (29. August 2007)

Noch 20 Minuten und dann ist's geschafft ... =)


----------



## b1ubb (29. August 2007)

Melrakal schrieb:


> Man man b1ubb... ^^ Was ist nur aus dir geworden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



heißt das jetzt ich werde kein mod ? =(


----------



## Melrakal (29. August 2007)

Also mit dieser deiner Arbeitseinstellung seh ich da schwarz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw... ich sollte mal meine Signatur überarbeiten oO


----------



## Minati (29. August 2007)

ich will auch ein mod werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 darf ich, darf ich? och büüüüde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (29. August 2007)

*gähn*
Verdammt, wie ärgerlich. Ich sollte nicht so früh ins Bett gehn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hätt ich noch nen Stündchen weitergezockt, dann wär die Meldung gekommen, daß die Server runtergefahren werden und ich hätt dran gedacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorgun (29. August 2007)

Such dir ne Arbeit , oder nen Ferienjob wenn du gerade Ferien hast, dann musste dir über sowas keinen Kopp machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (29. August 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> *gähn*
> Verdammt, wie ärgerlich. Ich sollte nicht so früh ins Bett gehn.
> 
> 
> ...



rofl ... 
ja dann hättest weiter gezockt und dann hättest dir gedacht ... 

ach menno server werden heruntergefahren ... ich geh pennen ,)


----------



## Dalmus (29. August 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> rofl ...
> ja dann hättest weiter gezockt und dann hättest dir gedacht ...
> 
> ach menno server werden heruntergefahren ... ich geh pennen ,)


Nääääää, dann wär's mir bestimmt wieder eingefallen. 
Bin ich fest von überzeugt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antigotchie (29. August 2007)

steht das net immer auf der seite zum einloggen???? weiß ich gar net. wow rühr ich mittwochs eh selten vor 16 uhr an


----------



## Amarillo (29. August 2007)

Minati schrieb:


> ich will auch ein mod werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wirste nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab auch ne Absage bekommen!


----------



## Minati (29. August 2007)

Du bist pösartig zu mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (29. August 2007)

*Den Duden reicht* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (29. August 2007)

Ihr Loser! 

_wollte auch mal Aggro sein_

Ihr bewerbt Euch aktiv Mod zu werden. Machtgeil oder was? ^^


----------



## Minati (29. August 2007)

ich brauch keinen duden, ich hab das mit absicht falsch geschrieben, mister schlaumeier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (29. August 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ihr Loser!
> 
> _wollte auch mal Aggro sein_



Nananaaaaa was sind das denn für Töne?` 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## farmbot (29. August 2007)

pss psssss

alle server down ?


----------



## Noxiel (29. August 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Nananaaaaa was sind das denn für Töne?`
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Da ist es mit mir durchgegangen. Ich bin in letzter Zeit auf sovielen Boards unterwegs, deren Niveau mit Knäckebrot konkurriert und da ist es mit mir durchgegangen. Gomen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (5. September 2007)

MUHAHAHAAA erster^^
b1ubb du schwächelst^^

Grade mit Müh und Not noch den Prinzen gelegt, hatten ihn sogar auf 1% runter, dann hat er unseren Tank urplötzlich weggecritet und da wars dann auch geschehen. Aber jetzt liegt er und ich auch gleich.
Gute Nacht^^


----------



## Dalmus (5. September 2007)

Genomchen schrieb:


> MUHAHAHAAA erster^^


Zweiter...
Aber eigentlich isses ja gepfuscht, noch sind die Server ja nicht down. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoralfus (5. September 2007)

so der erste der hier reinschreibt während der server wirklich down ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



musst ich mich unchristlich beeilen noch meine belohnung abzuholen, bevor der server mich runter geschmissen hat :/


----------



## Ahramanyu (5. September 2007)

Gerade noch einem Hexer Furienset für 1500g verkauft. Danach mit ihm zwei mal Slabby abgefarmt und den ersten Boss in Managruft, damit er sich den PvP-Ring holen kann. Sehr netter Abend, so 10 Minuten vor Serverdown.


----------



## Moerbinho (5. September 2007)

Wollte Kräuterkunde skillen und Blizzard kam mir in die Quere. Ich glaube ich muss die mit meinem Baguette verprügeln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (5. September 2007)

Genomchen schrieb:


> MUHAHAHAAA erster^^
> b1ubb du schwächelst^^
> 
> Grade mit Müh und Not noch den Prinzen gelegt, hatten ihn sogar auf 1% runter, dann hat er unseren Tank urplötzlich weggecritet und da wars dann auch geschehen. Aber jetzt liegt er und ich auch gleich.
> Gute Nacht^^





Dalmus schrieb:


> Zweiter...
> Aber eigentlich isses ja *gepfuscht*, noch sind die Server ja nicht down.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Korrekt.
Sorry Genomchen du bist nicht erster, les doch mal den Threadtitel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


" Bist du neu hier? Ist heute Mittwoch? _*Server down?*_ "
Bringt ja nichts den Thread hochzupushen, wenn erst 5 Stunden später die Server down sind, bis dahin ist der Thread ja schon wieder auf Seite 7  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



€:


Genomchen schrieb:


> Grade mit Müh und Not noch den Prinzen gelegt, hatten ihn sogar auf 1% runter, dann hat er unseren *Tank urplötzlich weggecritet* und da wars dann auch geschehen. Aber jetzt liegt er und ich auch gleich.
> Gute Nacht^^


LOL?!


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (5. September 2007)

Ja wollte auch ein bisserl spielen, ber ist irgendwie gut, dass der Server down ist so mache ich wenigstens die wichtigeren Dinge zuerst, und spiele nicht zuerst WoW und dann die wichtigen Dinge....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Weis einer ob heute der neue Patch kommt und ich dann schon wieder ein neues Titan Tool brauche......


----------



## b1ubb (5. September 2007)

nagut ... ihr schreibt zu zeiten rein

da schlafen halt normale menschen noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrh r... 
also ich finde für normale verhältnisse bin ich recht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrh


----------



## Squishee (5. September 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> also ich finde für normale verhältnisse bin ich recht gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein

!


----------



## Melrakal (5. September 2007)

wohl!


----------



## b1ubb (5. September 2007)

Melrakal schrieb:


> wohl!



danke mel ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (5. September 2007)

na ich bin schließlich auch gerade erst auf der Arbeit eingetrudelt... vorher is nix mit Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (5. September 2007)

Jaja, ihr habt Recht, mein Post war zu früh *schäm*

Ja, der Prinz hatte noch 1%, dann is so ein Infernal genau im Tank gelandet und zeitgleich hat der Prinz dreimal hintereinander unseren Tank mit je 6,5k getroffen, was ihn leider zerlegt hat und wir alle nur noch am Schrein waren^^Aber ne viertel Stunde später lag er dann. Hat irgendwas Platte-mäßiges gedropt und den T4 Helm für Jäger,Mage und Hexer. Leider war der Dolch ned dabei, den wollt ich habn:-(


----------



## Melrakal (5. September 2007)

Kleiner Tip: Es gibt beim Prinzen nen sicheres Plätzchen wo keine Infernals droppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (5. September 2007)

Melrakal schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip: Es gibt beim Prinzen nen sicheres Plätzchen wo keine Infernals droppen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jetzt verrate doch ned alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrh


----------



## Genomchen (5. September 2007)

Wenn das direkt an der Tür sein soll^^kenn ich haut aber ned immer hin^^

*flüster* ihr meint schon die Tür, oder? Ihr könnt es mir auch per PM schicken^^


----------



## Melrakal (5. September 2007)

Ja ich mein die Tür, und bisher hats immer hingehauen ^^


----------



## Durry (5. September 2007)

Hi,


Bin neu hier

und wollte fragen ob buffed.de nur eine Partnerseite von blizzard is und ob man auf diesem realm hier zahlen muss und wenn NEIN dann welche realmlist muss ich nehmen und ow finde ich die ?

2. Und wie erstell ich für mein Charakter eine Signatur ?


Bitte um antwort


ICQ: 378157458

könnt mich adden/anschreiben


----------



## Monolith (5. September 2007)

Durry schrieb:


> Hi,
> Bin neu hier
> 
> und wollte fragen ob buffed.de nur eine Partnerseite von blizzard is und ob man auf diesem realm hier zahlen muss und wenn NEIN dann welche realmlist muss ich nehmen und ow finde ich die ?
> ...



1. Partnerseite? Ja.
2. Ja, man muss zahlen.
3. wow-europe.com Account erstellen -> Realm wählen
3. Suchfunktion

Adios.


----------



## b1ubb (6. September 2007)

ich glaube er wollte wissen ob wir alle auf dem selben realm spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also partnerseite - das sind wir ... 
du zahlst WoW nicht uns ... also durch gamecard - bankeinzug ... what ever
nein wir spielen nicht alle aufn gleichen realm ... ( obwohl bei manchen finde ich es schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
wegen dem char in der sig - benutz die suchfunktion ... und gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (6. September 2007)

Sag mal, b1ubb, wo bleibt der gestrige Patch, wo bleibt das Game interne Voice-Over-IP. Wo??????!!!!! Die können doch ned länger wie ne Nacht brauchen um das Ding auf Deutsch umzuschreiben, sauerei^^Denen fehlt es eindeutig an ein paar Workoholics...


----------



## b1ubb (6. September 2007)

genau vote b1ubb for blizzard mitarbeiter 
&
vote b1ubb for buffed.de mod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anderoth (6. September 2007)

Ich weiß, das der Patch am nächsten Mittwoch kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squishee (6. September 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> genau vote b1ubb for blizzard mitarbeiter
> &
> vote b1ubb for buffed.de mod
> 
> ...


Abgelehnt

!


----------



## b1ubb (6. September 2007)

Squishee schrieb:


> Abgelehnt
> 
> !



spielverderber ... ;(


----------



## Genomchen (6. September 2007)

mein vote haste^^


----------



## Szyslak (12. September 2007)

Ich habs einfach drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Guten Morgen


----------



## b1ubb (12. September 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Ich habs einfach drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



der schüler lernt vom meister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gut gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoNsen (12. September 2007)

? ^^


----------



## ApoY2k (12. September 2007)

Es ist irgendwie geil erst um halb zehn zur Schule zu müssen ^_^


----------



## b1ubb (12. September 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Es ist irgendwie geil erst um halb zehn zur Schule zu müssen ^_^



ich bin ja gottseidank von 8 - 17 uhr in der arbeit ... 
aber heute is eh wieder kein patch oder hab ich gestern im login screen etwas überlesen ? =)


----------



## ApoY2k (12. September 2007)

Würde mich wundern wenn er heute kommt...


----------



## Cador (12. September 2007)

Naja, der Backgrounddownloader hat gestern wieder fleißigst gewerkelt!

Des weiteren war sowieso irgendwas faul gestern! soviele Discos wie gestern hab ich noch nie vorher gesehen....  Wollten gestern Gruul, aber andauernd is irgend einem das WoW abgeschmiert... manchen auch gleich der ganze PC


2.2 hat nun bei mir ca. 100mb!


----------



## Toyuki (12. September 2007)

Cador schrieb:


> Naja, der Backgrounddownloader hat gestern wieder fleißigst gewerkelt!
> 
> Des weiteren war sowieso irgendwas faul gestern! soviele Discos wie gestern hab ich noch nie vorher gesehen....  Wollten gestern Gruul, aber andauernd is irgend einem das WoW abgeschmiert... manchen auch gleich der ganze PC
> 2.2 hat nun bei mir ca. 100mb!



ja der erste teil von 2.2 hat 100mb net der ganze der ist noch nicht fertig


----------



## Szyslak (12. September 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich bin ja gottseidank von 8 - 17 uhr in der arbeit ...


Du Glücksbärchi du.. Ich darf heute bis 19:30 -.-
Ach ja ich glaube du liest alle Threads nicht sorgfältig genug durch wo du reingepostet hast. Ich habe dir in einem Thread zu deinem 2k Post gegzst (geiles Wort.. gegratzst) und da kam kein Danke! ;<
Nun such den Fred! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (12. September 2007)

doch hab ich eh gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hab auch danke GESAGT ... aber nicht geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrhrh


----------



## Sydneyfox (12. September 2007)

B1ubb hat schon über 2k Beiträge? Nerf B1ubb plx >.<

PS: ich darf bis 17.00 Uhr arbeiten, hab dann aber 90 Minuten Arbeitsweg vor mir -_-


----------



## Szyslak (12. September 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> doch hab ich eh gelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hast dich so grade eben noch aus der Schlinge gezogen mit deinem OT Beitrag im Fred und deiner Sig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sydneyfox schrieb:


> B1ubb hat schon über 2k Beiträge? Nerf B1ubb plx >.<
> 
> PS: ich darf bis 17.00 Uhr arbeiten, hab dann aber 90 Minuten Arbeitsweg vor mir -_-


Wenn ich dann um 19:30 Feierabend habe, bin ich um 19:32 Zuhaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Immerhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (12. September 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Hast dich so grade eben noch aus der Schlinge gezogen mit deinem OT Beitrag im Fred und deiner Sig!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hrhr danke ,) 
lol ja is geil von einem zimmer in anderen gehen und gleich zuhause zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gell ... hrhrhr


----------



## Dalmus (12. September 2007)

Ui, da hab ich ja glatt was verpaßt...
Gratzi B1ubb, Du oller Spammer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (12. September 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ui, da hab ich ja glatt was verpaßt...
> Gratzi B1ubb, Du oller Spammer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja das ist weil du ned im krieger forum bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dort hab ich es groß und fett geschrieben ... aber auch nur weil dort mein 2k post ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich finde es schade das nach veteran kein rang mehr kommt ... 
jetzt muss ich mir was lustiges einfallen lassen ...


----------



## Dalmus (12. September 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ja das ist weil du ned im krieger forum bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was soll ich auch da? 
Ich hab ja keinen Krieger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




b1ubb schrieb:


> ich finde es schade das nach veteran kein rang mehr kommt ...
> jetzt muss ich mir was lustiges einfallen lassen ...


Hey, wer weiß? Möglicherweise kommt der neue Rang dann bei 5K Posts?
Also streng Dich mal ein bisserl mehr an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (12. September 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> lol ja is geil von einem zimmer in anderen gehen und gleich zuhause zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


200m Entfernung leider ;<


Dalmus schrieb:


> Was soll ich auch da?
> Ich hab ja keinen Krieger.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mach dir einen lvl 1 Krieger einfach so, dann hast du die offizielle Berechtigung in den unheimlichen Kriegerforen zu wühlen. Aber wunder dich nicht das dort jeder 2te Thread Ugagaaugug heisst und du maximal die Zahl 3 sehen wirst, ebenso wie ein Vokabular von 6 Wörtern und nur 3 Buchstaben.
Naja mangelnde Int halt - need Int Buff! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dalmus schrieb:


> Hey, wer weiß? Möglicherweise kommt der neue Rang dann bei 5K Posts?
> Also streng Dich mal ein bisserl mehr an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oder schon 2,5k! Ist auch ne hübsche Zahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


&#8364;: Also b1ubb, bis morgen will ich Ergebnisse sehen!


----------



## Dalmus (12. September 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Mach dir einen lvl 1 Krieger einfach so, dann hast du die offizielle Berechtigung in den unheimlichen Kriegerforen zu wühlen. Aber wunder dich nicht das dort jeder 2te Thread Ugagaaugug heisst und du maximal die Zahl 3 sehen wirst, ebenso wie ein Vokabular von 6 Wörtern und nur 3 Buchstaben.
> Naja mangelnde Int halt - need Int Buff!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hurraaaa, mir ist gerade eingefallen, daß einer meiner Bankchars Krieger ist. Und der ist sogar schon Level 3 - hat also schon Kampferfahrung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na dann schau ich mir doch mal das Kriegerforum an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (19. September 2007)

Guten Morgähn..!
Na ihr nicht Süchtigen, bleiben heute wieder ein paar Stunden für die Familie?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whiti (19. September 2007)

nö ich konnt mich heute um 6:30 einloggen, kA warum die server nicht down waren !!

server: madmortem


----------



## b1ubb (19. September 2007)

morgäääääääähn ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

paar stunden für die familie ? 
hmmmm ne bin auf der arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrhr

gut gemacht mein sohn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoNsen (19. September 2007)

Wie schauts denn aus? Patch da? *sabber*

Muss leider arbeiten


----------



## b1ubb (19. September 2007)

whiti schrieb:


> nö ich konnt mich heute um 6:30 einloggen, kA warum die server nicht down waren !!
> 
> server: madmortem



da sich whiti noch einloggen konnte ... glau bich ned das der patch kommt... 
ausser er spielt auf nen privat server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrhr


----------



## DoNsen (19. September 2007)

Damn... neeed patch


----------



## Ganieda (19. September 2007)

Guten Morgen, 

Nera ist on, einloggen geht. Werde aber trotzdem erstmal Haushalt machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long


----------



## Melrakal (19. September 2007)

Patch wurde Dienstag nicht in Amiland eingespielt, ergo kommt der heut auch nicht in Deutschland, zumal für heute auch nur 15 minütige Wartungsarbeiten angekündigt waren (was ihr dem netten Textfeld beim Einloggen in den letzten Tagen hättet entnehmen können) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (19. September 2007)

Ganieda schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Nera ist on, einloggen geht. Werde aber trotzdem erstmal Haushalt machen.
> 
> ...



ach wozu arbeit suchen ? =) !!!
hrhrhrh spaßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßß


----------



## Noxiel (19. September 2007)

Irgendwie hätte ich gerade Lust mich sinnlos zu vermehren. >_<


----------



## b1ubb (19. September 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Irgendwie hätte ich gerade Lust mich sinnlos zu vermehren. >_<


du willst sex haben ?
hmmm ... naja ... geh raus ( das ist dort wo die sonne scheint )
und such dir wem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich wünsche dir viel erfolg ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (19. September 2007)

Danke Danke, aber ich bin vergeben. Für mich gibt es kein "Freiwild" mehr, nur noch der heimische Stall. 

Naja, Bible Black wirds schon richten.


----------



## Szyslak (19. September 2007)

Das man vergeben ist, ist nur ein Grund, kein Hinderniss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (19. September 2007)

ach =) 

was sie nicht weiß macht sie nicht heiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (19. September 2007)

Ihr treibt mich zu einem Seitensprung? Sündiges Forum, sündige User und das von der ehrbaren Allianz. Schande!

Von der Horde erwartet man ja geradezu unzüchtiges Verhalten. Gruppensex Tag ein, Tag aus. Blutelfen Gangbangs etc pp. aber von der ehrbaren Allianz? Pfui kann ich da nur sagen, Pfui Pfui! ^^


----------



## dejaspeed (19. September 2007)

haha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (19. September 2007)

ich bin nur ein gnom weil er mir so gut gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber eigentlich spiel ich ja für die horde ...


----------



## dejaspeed (19. September 2007)

Meinetwegen können die Gnome gern zu horde, hätte definitiv kein Problem damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (19. September 2007)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Meinetwegen können die Gnome gern zu horde, hätte definitiv kein Problem damit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wäre ich sofort dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowfly (19. September 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wäre ich sofort dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ne dann fehlt mir immer der Montags Gag

Unser Main Tank bei Gruul ist ein Gnom und wenn der dann vor Gruul steht mit Noggen Fogger Tränkchen das sieht einfach jedesmal wieder soooo geil aus. Das ist der einzige Grund warum Gnome bei der Allianz sind ^^. Damit wir bei Gruul lachen können ;-).


----------



## Noxiel (19. September 2007)

Shadowfly schrieb:


> Das ist der einzige Grund warum Gnome bei der Allianz sind ^^. Damit wir bei Gruul lachen können ;-).



Echt? Ich dachte bisher immer, damit man die Tischplatte auch von unten reinigen kann.


----------



## b1ubb (19. September 2007)

macht euch nur witzig über uns gnome 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber bald werden wir auch zurückschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (19. September 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> macht euch nur witzig über uns gnome
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und meine Kniescheiben schmerzen jetzt schon bei dem Gedanken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whiti (19. September 2007)

und uns die Achillessehne aufschlitzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith sagt ich war zu spät -.-


----------



## b1ubb (19. September 2007)

als gnom hat kniesehne auch ne ganz andere bedeutung =)


----------



## Shadowfly (19. September 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> als gnom hat kniesehne auch ne ganz andere bedeutung =)




Die Einzige Krieger Rasse die Im PvP keine Rückenschmerzen bekommt vom dauernten Kniesehne spammen ^^


----------



## whiti (19. September 2007)

Shadowfly schrieb:


> Die Einzige Krieger Rasse die Im PvP keine Rückenschmerzen bekommt vom dauernten Kniesehne spammen ^^



dafür ist das sprunggelenk im arsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoralfus (19. September 2007)

jop besonders wenn se versuchen tauren  zu atten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anderoth (19. September 2007)

Wenn ein Gnom nen Tauren vor sich killt ist er arm dran, da er dann von der Taurenleiche zerquetscht wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (19. September 2007)

Anderoth schrieb:


> Wenn ein Gnom nen Tauren vor sich killt ist er arm dran, da er dann von der Taurenleiche zerquetscht wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



darum sind auch die tauren meine liebslingsgegner .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da wenn ei ngnom ein tauren killt sieht das einfach mächtig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (19. September 2007)

David vs. Goliath quasi ^^


----------



## Myhordi (19. September 2007)

Löschen hab doppelt gedrückt


----------



## Myhordi (19. September 2007)

Trolle sind größer als tauren  am lustigsten find ichs wenn ein gnom krieger in gruul an den großen gruul ranspringt das sieht so süß aus


----------



## b1ubb (19. September 2007)

trolle sind zwar größer ... aber nicht so bullig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hrhrh


----------



## Myhordi (19. September 2007)

Stimmt man sollte mal ne funktion ins spiel einbauen ,dass man abnehmen und  zunehmen kann
ich wette dann würden ein haufen palas wegen magersucht sterben^^


----------



## Szyslak (26. September 2007)

Erst0r!!!!!!!!!!!!1111 einseinself

It's Patchday :>


----------



## Soramac (26. September 2007)

Juhu, SERVER DOWN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (26. September 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Erst0r!!!!!!!!!!!!1111 einseinself
> 
> It's Patchday :>



ich bin huete ne halbe stunde früher in dr arbeit ... 
und du vermiest mir das ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lass mich mal wieder hrhrhr


----------



## Mirek (26. September 2007)

morgeeeen ^^


----------



## Myhordi (26. September 2007)

Sich mit einmisch
omg der wow downloader is  zirka im durschnitt 50kb/s langsamer als der von hdro^^


----------



## b1ubb (26. September 2007)

Myhordi schrieb:


> Sich mit einmisch
> omg der wow downloader is  zirka im durschnitt 50kb/s langsamer als der von hdro^^



naja gibts nur eine möglichkeit 

/quitwow
/joinhdro


----------



## Myhordi (26. September 2007)

Nö wow gefällt mir schonm besser   hatte ja jetzt mal die 5 tage testversion von hdro
Der 2t beste teil des patches kommt eh erst nächste woche:Sprachchat.
Der beste teil sind ja wohl die palabuffs oder


----------



## Ben86rockt (26. September 2007)

Myhordi schrieb:


> Nö wow gefällt mir schonm besser   hatte ja jetzt mal die 5 tage testversion von hdro
> Der 2t beste teil des patches kommt eh erst nächste woche:Sprachchat.
> Der beste teil sind ja wohl die palabuffs oder




JUHU PALABUFF 

das wurde echt zeit danke Blizz^^


----------



## b1ubb (26. September 2007)

jo ist zwar toll, aber jetzt werden die palas wieder so überheblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganieda (26. September 2007)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maverick9999 (26. September 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> jo ist zwar toll, aber jetzt werden die palas wieder so überheblich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Na komm du bist ja auch froh, dass du nicht mehr alle Nase lang rufen musst: "Bitte SDK erneuern" "SdM läuft aus"

Oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myhordi (26. September 2007)

maverick9999 schrieb:


> Na komm du bist ja auch froh, dass du nicht mehr alle Nase lang rufen musst: "Bitte SDK erneuern" "SdM läuft aus"
> 
> Oder?
> 
> ...


Ich erinnere mich grad noch an nen kloster run mit 4 palas und mir.
Ohne ts klappt des net,weil  man nach fast jedem kampf erneuern  muss


----------



## maverick9999 (26. September 2007)

Ja gut zu Kloster Level Zeiten gabs ja den "Großen Segen" noch nicht im Inventar des Palas oder irre ich?


----------



## Myhordi (26. September 2007)

Richtig  da gabs nur die kleien das war noch viel schlimmer damals
*nostalgisch werd*


----------



## Shadowfly (26. September 2007)

Moin Moin Zusammen.

Aber das Beste am Patch sind die Jäger Änderungen ^^Aspekt der Viper und Fass braucht keine Mana mehr ^^


----------



## maverick9999 (26. September 2007)

Ja alle 5 Minuten

Ich: "Duhuuuuuu ich hab kein SdM mehr"

Pala: "Nicht schon wieder"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gott sei dank is der Pala bzw. die Pala meine Freundin und sitzt immer neben mir^^


----------



## b1ubb (26. September 2007)

maverick9999 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Gott sei dank is der Pala bzw. die Pala meine Freundin und sitzt immer neben mir^^



ich will nicht wissen wie du sie erinnerst, das sie dich "buffed" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrh


----------



## Myhordi (26. September 2007)

maverick9999 schrieb:


> Ja alle 5 Minuten
> 
> Ich: "Duhuuuuuu ich hab kein SdM mehr"
> 
> ...


Oder wenn sich n bosskampf mal zieht:
Palaich brauch SdM
Pala:Ich bin grad am Tanken^^


----------



## Ben86rockt (26. September 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> jo ist zwar toll, aber jetzt werden die palas wieder so überheblich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Palas sind nicht Überheblich sie sind gequält genug von zu vielen Witzen über sie und wenn man grad wegsieht stellen sie sich zum weinen in die ecke.....

.....und ich muss das wissen.....


----------



## Myhordi (26. September 2007)

Woher denn wohl?^^


----------



## maverick9999 (26. September 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich will nicht wissen wie du sie erinnerst, das sie dich "buffed"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nananana immer diese kleinen Unterstellung hm?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Myhordi schrieb:


> Oder wenn sich n bosskampf mal zieht:
> Palaich brauch SdM
> Pala:Ich bin grad am Tanken^^



Hihihi zu meinen Klosterzeiten wusste ich eigentlich nicht genau, wie ich "tanken" muss.
Also immer brav mit der 2h druff^^
Wenigstens in Verteidigungshaltung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (26. September 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich bin huete ne halbe stunde früher in dr arbeit ...
> und du vermiest mir das ...
> 
> 
> ...


Da wird der Jäger zum gejagten.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (26. September 2007)

maverick9999 schrieb:


> Nananana immer diese kleinen Unterstellung hm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jaja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



maverick9999 schrieb:


> Hihihi zu meinen Klosterzeiten wusste ich eigentlich nicht genau, wie ich "tanken" muss.
> Also immer brav mit der 2h druff^^
> Wenigstens in Verteidigungshaltung
> 
> ...



oh man, die magst wohl das risiko nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hab da ned kurz gemacht gemacht, 
reingestürmt - bersi - und go 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maverick9999 (26. September 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> jaja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol als damaliger Anfänger konnte man nicht mehr von mir verlangen. Immer wenn es damals hieß "zieh mal Schild an" (nein nicht von meiner Freundin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) meinte ich nur "He dann fehlt uns ja Schaden und es dauert länger"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zu dem jaja sollte ich mich nicht mehr äußern gell?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (26. September 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> jo ist zwar toll, aber jetzt werden die palas wieder so überheblich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Na, das läßt sich ändern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  War gestern noch mit nem prot spec Pally in Mechanar - und habe als Tank mehr als doppelt soviel dam gemacht! Daran wird auch 2.2.0 nichts verbessern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taylaamagan (26. September 2007)

Jeder fängt mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber sag mal Techno wieso zieht man 2x 70ger Krieger hoch? Und das noch auf dem selben server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (26. September 2007)

Weil Krieger am meisten Bock macht?


----------



## Riane (26. September 2007)

Guten Morgen Mädels! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myhordi (26. September 2007)

Sich auch mal wieder meld.


----------



## b1ubb (26. September 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Mädels!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OH MEIN GOTT !!!!

MEIN RIANE IST AUCH MAL WIEDER DA !!! ( und ja jetzt gehört CAPS ) =) 

ROFL ... ich dachte du hast zuviel wasser und brot gegessen, da bist du zerplatzt =)


----------



## goxx (26. September 2007)

Bei mir ist auch grad das Update am laufen^^
Wie ist es eigentl. mit den Addons, sind die gleich alle futsch? :-(


----------



## Riane (26. September 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> OH MEIN GOTT !!!!
> 
> MEIN RIANE IST AUCH MAL WIEDER DA !!! ( und ja jetzt gehört CAPS ) =)
> 
> ROFL ... ich dachte du hast zuviel wasser und brot gegessen, da bist du zerplatzt =)




Eeey Homie! xD
Ja ne, ich hab gerade ein Teil von meinem Werkstattpraktikum hinter mir. Ich frag mich immer noch, für was ich eine Bürolehre mache, wenn ich dennoch 3 Monate in die Werkstatt muss. ^^ Uuuah.. aber nun muss ich dir gleich was zeigen! xDD

 - Treuetest mit verdammt geilem  Ende -


----------



## DoNsen (26. September 2007)

Riane? Azshara?

=) =) =) =) =) =)

OO


----------



## Noxiel (26. September 2007)

Who the fuck is.....?


----------



## b1ubb (26. September 2007)

DoNsen schrieb:


> Riane? Azshara?
> 
> =) =) =) =) =) =)
> 
> OO



jo er is von azshara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoNsen (26. September 2007)

Wie ich an seiner Signatur auch deutlich erkannt hab. Ich wollte mich nur freuen. =)


----------



## Shadowfly (26. September 2007)

Naja hab leider was richtig Negatives bei diesen Patch gefunden



> - One hour delay on receiving currency from successful auctions (there seems to be confusion as to where this note was actually posted so for sanity's sake here it is, possibly again)



http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...o=1&sid=1#0

Mhh wer hat sich das wohl ausgedacht


----------



## Noxiel (26. September 2007)

Shadowfly schrieb:


> Naja hab leider was richtig Negatives bei diesen Patch gefunden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gamona weiß mehr:


> Damit kontert Blizzard die jüngste Masche der Goldverkäufer die Goldtransferkontrolle zu umgehen, indem man das für bares Geld verkaufte Gold einfach unter Verwendung von Billig-Items wie Brote über das Auktionshaus an den Käufer versendete.


----------



## Shadowfly (26. September 2007)

Klasse und die glauben wirklich daran das es funzt?


Lol wenn einer Gold kauft wartet der sowieso ein paar Stunden ob nun eine mehr oder weniger is dem dann sicherlich sch** egal.

Also gegen Goldkäufer was machen OK aber so ein Bockmist bringt nix außer das die normalen Spieler länger warten müssenn.

Geil ich komm 18:00 nach Hause muss noch Tränke und Sachen für Kara kaufen start ist 19:00

und den Patch muss ich noch installieren (laden tu ich ihn ja schon ^^)

Naja typischer Fehler aber die Gilde wollte ja heute raiden ;-)

Naja will nicht weinen ändert sowieso nichts


----------



## Noxiel (26. September 2007)

1:0 für Deutschland. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (26. September 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> jo er is von azshara
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rischtisch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und du glaubst nicht, wie schön es ist, endlich wieder im Büro zu sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (26. September 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Rischtisch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



haha ... wem sagst das ... 

bin gestern bis 22:30 im büro geweswen ( als edv fuzi hat man es echt ned leicht =) )
und heute statt um 8 - um 7 uhr angefangen ... 

gehts mir ned richtig gut ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (26. September 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> haha ... wem sagst das ...
> 
> bin gestern bis 22:30 im büro geweswen ( als edv fuzi hat man es echt ned leicht =) )
> und heute statt um 8 - um 7 uhr angefangen ...
> ...



ich weiss was du meinst. ich hab die letzten zwei nächte etwa 9 stunden geschlafen! ;D ich klapp hier fast zusammen vor müdigkeit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (26. September 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> und heute statt um 8 - um 7 uhr angefangen ...


Und trotzdem, Papa, gehört der Thread jede Woche wieder mir!

Edit: Ich könnt mir Stunden Rianes Ava anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (26. September 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> ich weiss was du meinst. ich hab die letzten zwei nächte etwa 9 stunden geschlafen! ;D ich klapp hier fast zusammen vor müdigkeit!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



des kenne ich tja kellerleute halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


am übelst sind ja programmier... zu denne ich mich auch zähle da heißt feierabend nach hause da weiterarbeiten...


----------



## Riane (26. September 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Edit: Ich könnt mir Stunden Rianes Ava anschauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das glaub ich dir sofort! xDD


----------



## Szyslak (26. September 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Das glaub ich dir sofort! xDD


Das beste ist wie der kleine Rote anfängt seine Miene zu verziehen und dann abgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (26. September 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Das glaub ich dir sofort! xDD





Toyuki schrieb:


> des kenne ich tja kellerleute halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ah.. nene. Diesmal ist nicht der Rechner schuld! Das hat ganz andere Gründe. ^^ aber *psssst* ;D


----------



## Riane (26. September 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Das glaub ich dir sofort! xDD





Toyuki schrieb:


> des kenne ich tja kellerleute halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ah.. nene. Diesmal ist nicht der Rechner schuld! Das hat ganz andere Gründe. ^^ aber *psssst* ;D

edit: dreck ey.. nun hab ich ein übelstes durcheinander mit den quoten -.-''

jo echt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das volle video dazu mit der musik, ist einfach der absolute wahnsinn.. ^^


----------



## Szyslak (26. September 2007)

Kannst mir das mal schicken plz, Riane? 
Ich sag schonmal Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (26. September 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Kannst mir das mal schicken plz, Riane?
> Ich sag schonmal Danke!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




 - Crazy Frog Bros - 

bitte schön der herr! ^^

Edit: die stats sind krass! :O
-> Views: 5,438,363 - Comments: 13665 - Favorited: 17613 times <-


----------



## Noxiel (26. September 2007)

2:0 für Deutschland




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (26. September 2007)

3:0 für Deutschland




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (26. September 2007)

Wayne Fußball?... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (26. September 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Wayne Fußball?...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wayne, wayne Fußball? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fußball ftw!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noxiel (26. September 2007)

> Über eine Stunde gespielt: Erst der erste Eckball für die Deutschen. Der Kollege sagt: "Ich finde, dass ist ein Männerspiel auf Zeitlupe gestellt." Mal sehen, was die Frauen dazu sagen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myhordi (26. September 2007)

Noch 8 minuten dann sind die frauen im finale


----------



## Toyuki (26. September 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> - Crazy Frog Bros -
> 
> bitte schön der herr! ^^
> 
> ...



der im roten shirt tut mir echt leid, der sollt mal zum arzt glaub der leidet übelst unter hyperaktivität  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja video is aber trotzdem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (26. September 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Kannst mir das mal schicken plz, Riane?
> Ich sag schonmal Danke!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie du jedes mal danke sofort schreibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrhr
das kenn ich woher ...


----------



## ApoY2k (26. September 2007)

Weiß nich, ich kann Fußball mal so garnix abgewinnen... Finde die Sportart einfach nur hirnfrei x)


----------



## Toyuki (26. September 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Weiß nich, ich kann Fußball mal so garnix abgewinnen... Finde die Sportart einfach nur hirnfrei x)



same here außer Esports^^
naja also sporten machen is gut aber im tv angucken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (26. September 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Wayne Fußball?...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man munkelt, dass Frauenfussball schwer im kommen ist *tuschel* :O


----------



## ApoY2k (26. September 2007)

Bei Frauen gibts wenigstens was zu sehen. Aber ich kann 22 schwitzenden Männern, die sich um ein rundes Ei prügeln irgendwie nichts abfinden^^


----------



## b1ubb (26. September 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Man munkelt, dass Frauenfussball schwer im kommen ist *tuschel* :O



JA ZU MIR !!!! 

ÖSTERREICH !!!!!


----------



## Szyslak (26. September 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wie du jedes mal danke sofort schreibst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lol, Danke schonmal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ApoY2k schrieb:


> Bei Frauen gibts wenigstens was zu sehen. Aber ich kann 22 schwitzenden Männern, die sich um ein rundes Ei prügeln irgendwie nichts abfinden^^


Das sind eigentlich auch nur so 22 Mannsweiber..


----------



## ApoY2k (26. September 2007)

Schau ich mir lieber Beachvolleyball der Damen an... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (26. September 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Schau ich mir lieber Beachvolleyball der Damen an...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



./signed! 

Damen Beachvolleyball > Damen Fusball!!!!


----------



## b1ubb (26. September 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> ./signed!
> 
> Damen Beachvolleyball > Damen Fusball!!!!



am geilsten ist immer noch wenn damen dann komplett vergessen das sie damen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

match - frau schießt tor - und zieht sich das triko aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
rofl ...

ROOOOOOOOOOOFL
oder das 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOB-kt700ws

oder das =) MUAHAHAHHA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7S2cWOdasf0


----------



## Shadowfly (26. September 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> am geilsten ist immer noch wenn damen dann komplett vergessen das sie damen sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Kannst du mir mal die Tittel der Videos posten da ich hier auf arbeit nicht auf Youtube komme nur über den Metacrawler aber da bringen mir die Links nichts ^^ (Und auch die ID auch Nicht ^^)


----------



## Riane (26. September 2007)

Hast du musik bei dir auf der Arbeit b1ubb? Weil ohne Boxen ist das zweite Video öde! ;D Aber das erste ist hammer geil! xDD


----------



## Achereto (3. Oktober 2007)

*Schieb*

viele neue Friedhöfe... gleich ma sterben gehen.... *g*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Oktober 2007)

Au ja, und auf nem Braufest-Bock reiten. *freu*


----------



## M. Emran (3. Oktober 2007)

boah man ist mir langweilig, hab mir vorgenommen heute zu morgen zu zocken und endlich level 70 zu werden ;((((


----------



## Achereto (3. Oktober 2007)

von Dienstag auf Mittwoch? Geht ja gar nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tirion-PM (3. Oktober 2007)

Mensch ist das vielleicht langweilig   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde das die Friedhöfe ja ein wenig spät kommen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (3. Oktober 2007)

töröööööööööööööööö


----------



## -Misanthrop- (3. Oktober 2007)

Scheiss die wand an ist das schöööön endlich neue friedhöfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

Aber warum machen die nicht mal nen friedhof genau neben dem "suizid -lift"  fahrstuhl wie auch immer ^^
bei der aldor höhe? 

das wäre doch nützlich   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

cYa
Misanthrop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bashery (3. Oktober 2007)

MöPMöP


----------



## Dalmus (3. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin drauf reingefallen... 
Ich bin tatsächlich drauf reingefallen...
Will mich einloggen und seh nur englische Sprache aktivierbar und keine Realms in der Liste...
Panik...
Ich bin doch wirklich drauf reingefallen... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## b1ubb (3. Oktober 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich bin drauf reingefallen...
> Ich bin tatsächlich drauf reingefallen...
> Will mich einloggen und seh nur englische Sprache aktivierbar und keine Realms in der Liste...
> Panik...
> Ich bin doch wirklich drauf reingefallen... *kopfschüttel*




Noob detecter activate:

scan .... 
....
....
....
....
....

DETECTET !!!!!! 

DALMUS - server bann for 1 day ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (3. Oktober 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> DALMUS - server bann for 1 day !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*schnüff*


----------



## b1ubb (3. Oktober 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> *schnüff*



ok dann lassen wir das mal durchgehen ... 
aber nur EINMAL !!!!! =)


----------



## Ben86rockt (3. Oktober 2007)

Es ist wieder mittwoch ich liebe diesen Thread^^

Aber komm ja so oder so nicht on schnief.....
Verpasse das Braufest...... 

Man Blizzard macht ma hinne und schaltet den ACC wieder frei.....
Ich habs ich mach nen Zehn tage test acc^^ mkuhahaha


----------



## Korgor (3. Oktober 2007)

Geh ich mal Murloc Game zocken.
Ist auch wie WoW xD


----------



## Hawk0 (3. Oktober 2007)

Kommschon Blizz... 

Bin lvl69 hab 80% zu 70 und das ist mein erster Char.............

ICH HALTS NICHT AUS WAAAAAAAH!!! *zum Hulk werd* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abeille (3. Oktober 2007)

Hehe muss feststellen b1ubb ist ein echter Forenjunkie ;-) - dachte du schreibst nur bei der Arbeit.


----------



## Ashen (3. Oktober 2007)

WAAAAAAAARUM SIIIIIIIIIIIIND DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEE SEEEEEERVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEERRRR DAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN?????!!!!!!1111111


----------



## Abeille (3. Oktober 2007)

oh Dalmus wohl auch *kicher*


----------



## Ainz (3. Oktober 2007)

mmmmh Vanilie Eis mit Honig
Lecker^^


----------



## b1ubb (3. Oktober 2007)

Abeille schrieb:


> Hehe muss feststellen b1ubb ist ein echter Forenjunkie ;-) - dachte du schreibst nur bei der Arbeit.



ich nehm das mal als kompliment  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ja ich schreib eh nur bei der arbeit ??? warum denn ?


----------



## Ben86rockt (3. Oktober 2007)

Hawk0 schrieb:


> Kommschon Blizz...
> 
> Bin lvl69 hab 80% zu 70 und das ist mein erster Char.............
> 
> ...



Lied von singen kann...... zwei wochen....... zwei wochen ....... AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH und dann noch gerade dann wenn die alte im Urlaub ist und dazu Feiertag!!!!
durchdreh 
...naja Bioshock rauskram und nen paar kinder Töt....

B1ubb ist heut nicht feiertag?


----------



## Abeille (3. Oktober 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich nehm das mal als kompliment
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Öhm Feiertag - Arbeit - Du Armer ... oder ist heute kein Feiertag und ich hab die Arbeit verpennt...*schnell zum Kalender renn*


----------



## Abeille (3. Oktober 2007)

aaah ja Ösi-Land


----------



## Ben86rockt (3. Oktober 2007)

Abeille schrieb:


> Öhm Feiertag - Arbeit - Du Armer ... oder ist heute kein Feiertag und ich hab die Arbeit verpennt...*schnell zum Kalender renn*



LOL bin ich grad auch^^

/edit achso ja lol ösi^^


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (3. Oktober 2007)

man muß doch nur einloggen und dann steht da warum die server weg sind o.O

Kann denn niemand mehr lesen?


----------



## Abeille (3. Oktober 2007)

zur Not einfach zum Chef..unschuldige Miene und sagen:

"Wie? es war doch Braufest!" und dann ne ordentliche Gehaltserhöhung looten


----------



## b1ubb (3. Oktober 2007)

fu !!!!! =) 

lasst mich in ruhe !!!!

ich hoffe die server sind bis 17 uhr down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
damit ihr nichts machen könnt =) hrhrhr 

jetzt bin ich richtig angepisst ... alle haben feiertag nur ich ned ;(


----------



## Ben86rockt (3. Oktober 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> fu !!!!! =)
> 
> lasst mich in ruhe !!!!
> 
> ...



*auf die schulter klopf* 
wird schon wieder ich könnte auch sauer auf alle hier sein weil sie zocken können und ich nicht !!!!!

aber naja so spielt eben das leben mit....


----------



## Abeille (3. Oktober 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> fu !!!!! =)
> 
> lasst mich in ruhe !!!!
> 
> ...



*tröst* Werde ein Bier auf dem Braufest auf dein Wohl trinken :-)


----------



## b1ubb (3. Oktober 2007)

Abeille schrieb:


> *tröst* Werde ein Bier auf dem Braufest auf dein Wohl trinken :-)



zur zeit kannst du gar nix machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber danke dir ... spätestens am abend bin ich ONLINE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nikfire (3. Oktober 2007)

Paar server sind schon wieder on aber nur ein paar^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abeille (3. Oktober 2007)

Juhu auf zum fröhlichen Dirndljagen :-)


----------



## Ben86rockt (3. Oktober 2007)

Denkt an meinen armen pala wenn ihr heut abend am saufen seid und trinkt für ihn einen mit!!!!

denn er wird so schnell nicht in den genuss des Braufestes kommen......schnief


----------



## Kimboslice (3. Oktober 2007)

Ich weiss net wie lange ich schon spiel doch trotzdem steig ich jeden mittwoch um 6 uhr auf um noch 2 std vor der arbeit zu zocken doch dann fällts mir wieder auf.LOL


----------



## Abeille (3. Oktober 2007)

Kimboslice schrieb:


> Ich weiss net wie lange ich schon spiel doch trotzdem steig ich jeden mittwoch um 6 uhr auf um noch 2 std vor der arbeit zu zocken doch dann fällts mir wieder auf.LOL



Du stehst früher auf zum Zocken????? Krass. Das nenn ich Wow-begeistert - hehe oder vollsüchtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich schlaf da lieber noch ne Runde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (3. Oktober 2007)

Kimboslice schrieb:


> Ich weiss net wie lange ich schon spiel doch trotzdem steig ich jeden mittwoch um 6 uhr auf um noch 2 std vor der arbeit zu zocken doch dann fällts mir wieder auf.LOL



ne nicht dein ernst oder ???

oh mein gott ... ich denk mir gerade - 5 uhr aufstehen - 2std zocken bis 7 ... 
dann fertig machen für die arbeit - um 15 uhr spätestens einpennen auf der arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abeille (3. Oktober 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ne nicht dein ernst oder ???
> 
> oh mein gott ... ich denk mir gerade - 5 uhr aufstehen - 2std zocken bis 7 ...
> dann fertig machen für die arbeit - um 15 uhr spätestens einpennen auf der arbeit
> ...



Hehe glaub das Forum würde dich trotzdem wachhalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*mal nen ordentlichen Kaffee koch*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben86rockt (3. Oktober 2007)

Abeille schrieb:


> Hehe glaub das Forum würde dich trotzdem wachhalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kaffee ist echt mal ne geile idee und ja.....
so früh aufstehen omfg


----------



## Kimboslice (3. Oktober 2007)

Naja bin mein eigerner chef dann geht das ganze aber dann denke ich immer wie blööd bist du eigentlich jede woche die selbe schei....se


----------



## Abeille (3. Oktober 2007)

Die armen Ösis sind auch doppelt gestraft - gestern Kiddieschwemme auf den Servern und heute nicht frei! 

*doppeltröst*


----------



## Hawk0 (3. Oktober 2007)

Bl4ckSh33p schrieb:


> man muß doch nur einloggen und dann steht da warum die server weg sind o.O
> 
> Kann denn niemand mehr lesen?



Lies dir bitte SELBER mal den Thread durch, oder wenigstens den Threadnamen. Alle wissen, warum die Server down sind, aber das ändert doch nix dran, dass man spielen möchte...


----------



## Ben86rockt (3. Oktober 2007)

Kimboslice schrieb:


> Naja bin mein eigerner chef dann geht das ganze aber dann denke ich immer wie blööd bist du eigentlich jede woche die selbe schei....se



^^ Ich stells mir recht Kuhl vor, 

*aufsteh* 
*kaffee mach* 
*wow start*
*....*
*scheisse sag*
*und wieder hinleg*


----------



## def4life (3. Oktober 2007)

SERVERDOWN??? lol. Solche Threads gibts schon seit Ultima Online, und egal wie regelmäßig Wartungsarbeiten oder Serverneustarts durchgeführt werden, solche Threads wirds wohl immer geben...


----------



## Thraslon (3. Oktober 2007)

Ich finds eigentlich gan praktisch wenn die ganzen suchtis die extra um 9:00 aufstehen damit si WoW zocken können und vergessen haben das mittwoch is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
will mir nich vorstellen was sich dann für szenen abspielen


----------



## Argolo (3. Oktober 2007)

Ich kenne eher IRC Chats die normalerweise so 5 member haben und bei einer Serverwartung dann 1500 Leute, aber Threats in einem Forum ist auch ma was neues. xD


----------



## Hawk0 (3. Oktober 2007)

9 Uhr aufstehen? Ich kam 7Uhr aus der Nachtschicht und ich waaaaaaaaaarte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## def4life (3. Oktober 2007)

Thraslon schrieb:


> will mir nich vorstellen was sich dann für szenen abspielen



Na sicher ganz großes Kino. ;D Zumindest werden einige Tastaturen um mehrere Bissspuren reicher.


----------



## Kimboslice (3. Oktober 2007)

ja ich warte auch will endlich spielen mist ey


----------



## Abeille (3. Oktober 2007)

hm jetzt ist 12:15 und um 11 sollte es losgehen - ist in Paris eine andere Zeit?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (3. Oktober 2007)

Abeille schrieb:


> hm jetzt ist 12:15 und um 11 sollte es losgehen - ist in Paris eine andere Zeit??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



paris wartet bis ich mit der arbeit aus hab, mit mit vaneck geredet ... 
er sagt is kein problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abeille (3. Oktober 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> paris wartet bis ich mit der arbeit aus hab, mit mit vaneck geredet ...
> er sagt is kein problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nee nix da - paar Server gehen ja schon - dh fast alle außer meiner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoralfus (3. Oktober 2007)

Tja auf einigen Realms sind halt unvorhergesehene  Probs aufgetreten und man arbeitet mit Hochdruck an den Problemen  und weiß aber noch keinen Zeitpunkt wenn der Realmpool wieder zur Verfügung steht ^^


----------



## Kimboslice (3. Oktober 2007)

wir warten gespannt


----------



## Hawk0 (3. Oktober 2007)

mein realm ist auch noch nicht da^^


----------



## Abeille (3. Oktober 2007)

glaub hinter allem steckt b1ubb *grmml*

der mag nicht allein bleiben im forum


----------



## b1ubb (3. Oktober 2007)

Abeille schrieb:


> glaub hinter allem steckt b1ubb *grmml*
> 
> der mag nicht allein bleiben im forum




100 punkte !!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kimboslice (3. Oktober 2007)

das glaub ich wohl auch


----------



## ApoY2k (3. Oktober 2007)

Frage mich welche Arbeit einen so unauslastet, dass man ständig im Forum rumhängt^^


----------



## b1ubb (3. Oktober 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Frage mich welche Arbeit einen so unauslastet, dass man ständig im Forum rumhängt^^



als österreicher in ner deutschen firma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
is wohl heute in österreic nix los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrhr


----------



## ApoY2k (3. Oktober 2007)

Wasn das fürne Firma? need auch xD


----------



## Abeille (3. Oktober 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Frage mich welche Arbeit einen so unauslastet, dass man ständig im Forum rumhängt^^



soweit ich das mit meinen jungen Forumstagen mitbekommen haben, irgendwas It-mäßiges bzw Admin oder so. Oder nunja man munkelt er ist sowas wie ein IM von Blizzard und meldet alles weiter was wir hier schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (3. Oktober 2007)

Abeille schrieb:


> soweit ich das mit meinen jungen Forumstagen mitbekommen haben, irgendwas It-mäßiges bzw Admin oder so. Oder nunja man munkelt er ist sowas wie ein IM von Blizzard und meldet alles weiter was wir hier schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



munkelt man sowas ? =) 
find ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrhr

ich will buffed mod werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 anstatt blizzard mitarbeiter! !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abeille (3. Oktober 2007)

Oh oh es gibt einen Zweit-Mittwochs-Thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (3. Oktober 2007)

Abeille schrieb:


> Oh oh es gibt einen Zweit-Mittwochs-Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist nur der fanboy thread ... 
der ist nächste woche sowieso wieder weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (3. Oktober 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> das ist nur der fanboy thread ...
> der ist nächste woche sowieso wieder weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schon klar, Du sagst es...."fanboy".....muhahaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denji (KdV) (3. Oktober 2007)

Mahlzeit, da kommt man heim und Server sind immer noch down :/
*sich um die ecke roll und los baller*, naja geh ich halt WR zocken.

Bis Später

Denji

PS: Post aus langeweile^^


----------



## Kimboslice (3. Oktober 2007)

Das warten nimmt kein ende mano


----------



## Abeille (3. Oktober 2007)

Das die Rache der Franzmänner und/oder b1ubbs weil die arbeiten müssen und wir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - da hat dann einfach einer sein Baguette in den Server gekrümelt und Schluss ist mit lustig.


----------



## b1ubb (3. Oktober 2007)

Abeille schrieb:


> Das die Rache der Franzmänner und/oder b1ubbs weil die arbeiten müssen und wir nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tja manche kontakte machen sich eben bazahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ist schon gut wenn man paar leute so richtig gut kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexagon (3. Oktober 2007)

Onyxia down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lenija (3. Oktober 2007)

lol, das is genau ein Realmpool der down ist wenn ichs richtig sehe... Ich wollt doch heute endlich die Rüstung für meinen Hexer fertig machen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Laufen die Realmpools auf einen "Rechner" oder wie? ^^


----------



## Abeille (3. Oktober 2007)

Oooooooooh immer noch down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt muss ich wohl oder übel meine Wohnung putze - nichts mehr Ausrede von wegen "Braufest". Blizzard ist gemein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cashman (3. Oktober 2007)

lächerlich leute!
wozu bitte  bezahl ICH 13 euro im monat?
damit ich mich wenn ich frei habe  ärgern kann das ich  nicht wow zocken kann weil die oberboons von blizz nichts auf die reihe bekommen?
sagt mal,haben die da nur praktikanten am werkeln oder wie schaut´s aus?
server  is immer noch down und das um 14:43
OMG!
und ich idiot hab meinen kumpels abgesagt,wollten eigentlich ne quadtour machen...


----------



## Korgor (3. Oktober 2007)

...Wartezeit für Spam'jin (Krag'jin) verlängert, komme ich heut wohl gar nimmer zum zocken...


----------



## Abeille (3. Oktober 2007)

Cashman schrieb:


> lächerlich leute!
> wozu bitte  bezahl ICH 13 euro im monat?
> damit ich mich wenn ich frei habe  ärgern kann das ich  nicht wow zocken kann weil die oberboons von blizz nichts auf die reihe bekommen?
> sagt mal,haben die da nur praktikanten am werkeln oder wie schaut´s aus?
> ...



Ääähm du sagst eine Quadtour mit deinen Kumpels für Wow ab? Evtl mal deine Prioritäten überdenken. Kleiner Tipp - nicht böse gemeint. Davon ab weiß doch jeder Zocker das Mittwoch oft nichts geht. Locker bleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (3. Oktober 2007)

Cashman schrieb:


> lächerlich leute!
> wozu bitte  bezahl ICH 13 euro im monat?
> damit ich mich wenn ich frei habe  ärgern kann das ich  nicht wow zocken kann weil die oberboons von blizz nichts auf die reihe bekommen?
> sagt mal,haben die da nur praktikanten am werkeln oder wie schaut´s aus?
> ...



heute ist mittwoch, was erwartet ihr ??? 

und ne prioritäten liste hast du wohl auch nicht oder ? =) 

RL geht vor WoW 
zumidnest sollte es das !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith: man wie du 10 sekunden schneller warst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@ abeille =)


----------



## Abeille (3. Oktober 2007)

Ätsch erster Besserwisser @b1ubb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cashman (3. Oktober 2007)

jaja,das rl was is das denn???
ey leute ich bin  gewiss kein wow  junkie aber ich habe mir halt mal diesen mittwoch vorgenommen meinen twink auf mindestens lvl 65 zu bringen.
naja wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin,hab ich mir  das schon gedacht das  es in die hose geht.is ja  mittwoch
was will man von blizz schon erwarten!


----------



## Huntara (3. Oktober 2007)

Cashman schrieb:


> jaja,das rl was is das denn???
> ey leute ich bin  gewiss kein wow  junkie aber ich habe mir halt mal diesen mittwoch vorgenommen meinen twink auf mindestens lvl 65 zu bringen.
> naja wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin,hab ich mir  das schon gedacht das  es in die hose geht.is ja  mittwoch
> was will man von blizz schon erwarten!



Kann Dich gut verstehen, aber aufregen nutzt ja nichts. Davon wirds ja auch nicht besser. 

Erstell Dir doch einfach auf'nem anderen Server einen anderen Char für solche Gelegenheiten? Hat mein Mitbewohner eben auch gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achereto (3. Oktober 2007)

15:30 Alle Instanz-Server down... wir haben es gewagt, heute einen funraid gegen gruul zu organisieren. NATÜRLICH wird das bestraft. Murphy, ich hasse dich! :\


----------



## Tschazera (10. Oktober 2007)

wieder kack patch tag:-/


----------



## Riane (10. Oktober 2007)

Päbäääm! Wollte mich gerade noch kurz vor dem Kurs einloggen und da wurde mir klar das es mal wieder patchday ist -.- 
ich wünsch euch allen einen angenehmen tag! =)

Gruss Riane


----------



## Hoazl (10. Oktober 2007)

Hmm ... Patch geladen, Server noch immer down (war klar) ... Und auf buffed gibts auch nix neues *wein*

Ich glaub ich zock ein bisschen über Steam...


----------



## Szyslak (10. Oktober 2007)

So, moin.


----------



## b1ubb (10. Oktober 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> So, moin.



moion moin !!!! =) 

jo gestern eh auch angekündigt von 3 - 11 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mal schaun ob es wieder so ein 8mb patch wird - der bis 17 uhr dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrhhr


----------



## Melrakal (10. Oktober 2007)

na ich wills nicht hoffen oO


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. Oktober 2007)

2,2 mb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber server immernoch down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nix mit 100 bierfestlosen heute^^


----------



## Ben86rockt (10. Oktober 2007)

JUHU ich kann auch endlich biermarken sammeln^^

mein ACC wurde wieder freigegeben^^ nur schade das heut mittwoch ist


----------



## Tja (10. Oktober 2007)

The file "Localization.xml" could not be loaded. - Blizzard Updater was unable to start

Was kann ich da machen?


----------



## Genomchen (10. Oktober 2007)

Weiß schon jemand, obs der 2.3er is, oder wieder nur ein hotfix bzw ein kleiner Patch bzw nur Wartungsarbeiten ohne Patch^^?


----------



## b1ubb (10. Oktober 2007)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Weiß schon jemand, obs der 2.3er is, oder wieder nur ein hotfix bzw ein kleiner Patch bzw nur Wartungsarbeiten ohne Patch^^?



ne glaub nicht, da wäre schon mehr los hier im forum !!!

nein ist der 2.2.3
hier die auflistung:



> Bugfixes
> Bei Verwendung von OpenGL-Videomodi sollte es nach dem Minimieren oder Maximieren des Spielfensters nicht mehr zu Grafikproblemen und fehlenden Texturen kommen.
> Es wurde ein Problem behoben, auf Grund dessen Teufelseisenstrünke nach Ablauf des Legionsring-Ereignisses nicht wieder verschwanden.
> Es wurde ein Problem behoben, auf Grund dessen Spieler die Verbindung zum Server verloren, wenn sie nach dem Aufsitzen auf ihr Reittier oder nach dem Herbeirufen eines Begleiters in ein neues Gebiet wechselten.
> ...


----------



## Szyslak (17. Oktober 2007)

Huhu!
Wie gefallen euch eigentlich meine Blümchen in meiner Sig?

btw. morgääähhhhhhn und soooo


----------



## Noxiel (17. Oktober 2007)

Gestern habe ich sage und schreibe zehn Kindergärten überfallen und der Neger da hat mitgemacht!


----------



## Ben86rockt (17. Oktober 2007)

Es ist mal wieder mittwoch !!!

Guten Morgen!! ach ja schicke Blümchen^^


----------



## Huntara (17. Oktober 2007)

Guten morgääähn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,

ja, tolle Blümchen! Ähm, weiter so!

Naja und wegen patch und so, ist es mir heute ausnahmsweise mal egal, da ich heut eh nit zoggeln kann....Kino 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrhr...


----------



## Amarillo (17. Oktober 2007)

Eh Blubb sind die Server down?


----------



## Amarillo (17. Oktober 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich sage und schreibe zehn Kindergärten überfallen und der Neger da hat mitgemacht!



Geil aus welchem Film war das nochmal?


----------



## b1ubb (17. Oktober 2007)

Arbeit 
Training
Patch anguggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

juhu ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (17. Oktober 2007)

Öhm b1ubb... war das nicht das 2.2.2er Patchlog? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



morgen btw... heut heissts bis 19 Uhr schuften und dann ab 20 Uhr das erste mal mit der Jägerin nach Kara xD


----------



## b1ubb (17. Oktober 2007)

Melrakal schrieb:


> Öhm b1ubb... war das nicht das 2.2.2er Patchlog?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



GUTEN MORGEN MEL !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hast du auch auf das datum gesehen =) hrhrhr
wann ich das gepostet hab ? =)


----------



## Melrakal (17. Oktober 2007)

*pfeif* war ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hm... ich frag mich warum heut nur 2 meiner 3 Signaturbanner richtig funktionieren *kopfkratz*


----------



## Ben86rockt (17. Oktober 2007)

Melrakal schrieb:


> *pfeif* war ich nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



....ich seh alle drei.....


----------



## b1ubb (17. Oktober 2007)

Melrakal schrieb:


> *pfeif* war ich nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich seh garkeinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (17. Oktober 2007)

ich seh alle 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich tu auch alle 3 sehen!
Und go Mel go! Noch 16 Beiträge bis zur magischen Grenze!

Edit: Haben mir immer noch nicht alle gesagt was sie von meinen Blümchen in der Sig halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (17. Oktober 2007)

Wo wir beim Thema sind! Alle mit mehr als einem Bild in ihrer Signatur haben ADS! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (17. Oktober 2007)

Da hab ich ja noch mal Glück das ich nur ein Bild habe und zwei Animationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Btw b1ubb gratz zu >2500 Posts!


----------



## Amarillo (17. Oktober 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Edit: Btw b1ubb gratz zu >2500 Posts!



Was erwartest du auch bei dem Spammer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (17. Oktober 2007)

jaja sehen tu ich auch alle 3... aber nur 1 zeigt auch Werte an ^^ bei den anderen beiden steht überall 0 oO

Edith meint: geht wieder *kopfkratz²*

PS: Schöne Blumen hast du da in der Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (17. Oktober 2007)

Hast recht Mel, aber bei mir hat nur der Hunter 00000


----------



## Melrakal (17. Oktober 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Hast recht Mel, aber bei mir hat nur der Hunter 00000


Siehe Anhang... so schauts nu bei mir aus ^^ und das stimmt ausnahmsweise mal xD


----------



## Amarillo (17. Oktober 2007)

0 Hit 0 Krit!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (17. Oktober 2007)

Sehe auch nichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (17. Oktober 2007)

Schicke Blümchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und bei Mel seh ich auch nur beim ersten Char die Werte...
Btw natürlich ein fröhliches Moin-Moin in die Runde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (17. Oktober 2007)

Och nee noch so nen Mittwochtshreadspammer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (17. Oktober 2007)

@ mel 
ich seh noch immer nix

@ syz 
deine blümchen sind so hübsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wahnsinn ... 
+ thx für post thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrh

@ amarillo
du spammst hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ dalmus
auch mal munter geworden ? =)


----------



## Dalmus (17. Oktober 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> @ dalmus
> auch mal munter geworden ? =)


Jau, jau. Ein hoch auf die Gleitzeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (17. Oktober 2007)

Glücklicher du ^^

Blubbi, mach ma Strg + F5... ^^ dann solltes angezeigt werden *g*


----------



## Grivok (17. Oktober 2007)

sehe auch nix


ach ja und zum thema alle mit mehr als einem Bild haben ADS....

alle mit  mehr als 100 sinnlosen posts auch   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(so weit bin ich ja noch nicht, sonst haette ich ADS x 2)


----------



## b1ubb (17. Oktober 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Jau, jau. Ein hoch auf die Gleitzeit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



NEED GLEITZEIT !!!

verkaufst du die ? =)

@ grivok
na dann bin ich froh das ich keines von beiden hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (17. Oktober 2007)

naja bei 2500 posts...
ich werd mal durchsuchen ob da nicht 100 posts dabei sind die nur zum quaken und zeitverteiben sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

einen sehe ich schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (17. Oktober 2007)

da bin ich ja beruhigt dass die Mehrzahl meiner Beiträge noch aus meiner  Mod-Zeit stammen xD

btw huhu du da vom gleichen Server wie ich ^^


----------



## Grivok (17. Oktober 2007)

oh konnte ich nicht sehen dass du auch bei das syndikat bist

sehe deine bilder nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (17. Oktober 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> NEED GLEITZEIT !!!
> 
> verkaufst du die ? =)


Nix da, die geb ich freiwillig nie wieder her.
Da mußt Du mich schon umlegen und looten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (17. Oktober 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Nix da, die geb ich freiwillig nie wieder her.
> Da mußt Du mich schon umlegen und looten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich drop doch nix gscheites 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab doch immer nur plastik mit, nie bares 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (17. Oktober 2007)

jo gleitzeit ist was schoenes

irgendwann zwischen 8 und 9 anfangen und nachmittags gehen wann man will solange man seine stunden voll kriegt


----------



## Chrissian (17. Oktober 2007)

habt ihr keine schule/arbeit/hobbys oder so?xD


----------



## Grivok (17. Oktober 2007)

doch sitze auf der arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein hoch auf internetzugang am arbeitsplatz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hobbies... naja mein hobby ist gerade down wegen patch ^^


----------



## Melrakal (17. Oktober 2007)

dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 administrier hier halt so rum... is momentan nicht viel zu tun (zum Glück) ^^


----------



## Szyslak (17. Oktober 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Schicke Blümchen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




b1ubb schrieb:


> @ syz
> deine blümchen sind so hübsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau deswegen sind se in meiner Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dalmus schrieb:


> Jau, jau. Ein hoch auf die Gleitzeit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


DU sagst es! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Chrissian schrieb:


> habt ihr keine schule/arbeit/hobbys oder so?xD


Ich arbeite für den Kreis. Öffentliche Behörde. Das sollte deine Frage wohl beantworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben86rockt (17. Oktober 2007)

Meine Arbeit besteht darin den ganzen tag vorm pc zu hängen und anrufe von werkstätten entgegenzunehmen ..... ohhhhh ja nen traum ...... aber wenigstens netz am pc und keinen der meckert wenn ich im forum unterwegs bin fereu^^


----------



## Grivok (17. Oktober 2007)

jo bei mir aehnlich
solange ich meine termine einhalte und immer puenktlich meine geraete fertig habe meckert keiner wenn ich waehrend des messens flockig im netz surfe...
machen hier eh alle nebenher


----------



## b1ubb (17. Oktober 2007)

Chrissian schrieb:


> habt ihr keine schule/arbeit/hobbys oder so?xD



mein beruf ist das ich hier im forum tätig bin 
nur weiß das niemand ... *ups* fuck ;(


----------



## Ben86rockt (17. Oktober 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> mein beruf ist das ich hier im forum tätig bin
> nur weiß das niemand ... *ups* fuck ;(



Ich wusste das Buffed dich für das Forumgeposte bezahlt!!


----------



## Melrakal (17. Oktober 2007)

ey der Forentroll bin ich ja? Weg mit dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (17. Oktober 2007)

aber der arbeitsvertrag ist doch gut =)

arbeiten von der arbeit aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2 mal gehälter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was will man mehr ? =)


----------



## MoeMT384 (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich sag da nur: lol^^

Heute ist Mittwoch, das stimmt. Aber nach offensichticher Umsetzung einer lange zurückliegenden Ankündigung ist offensichtlich das neue, fantastische, patentierte Neustart-Abschalt-Rotations-Prinzip bei Blizz eingekehrt ;-)

Wie man heute morgen sehen konnte, waren die Server online. Das liegt daran, dass die Server nunmehr alle zwei Wochen für die Wartungsarbeiten heruntergefahren werden. In den Wochen dazwischen werden die wichtigsten Arbeiten zu Server-up-Zeiten erledigt und lediglich duch einen Neustart abgeschlossen. 

MfG
Moe

p.S.: Die wenigsten, die Mittwochs morgens zocken können/wollen sind arbeits/schullos.... Der arbeitslose Teil der Bevölkerung liegt um die Uhrzeit noch im Bett ;-)


----------



## Kellertreppe (17. Oktober 2007)

Alter BLubb BLUBb Blubb ! 

Du hast schon den richtigen Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hast du nichts besseres zu tun als überall deinen Senf dazu zu geben .

Ich gehe jede Wette ein , dass du auf jeden Fall noch was schreiben wirst in diesem Thread .
Muahaharhatrharharharhar


----------



## Grivok (17. Oktober 2007)

spaetestens naechsten mittwoch...
also wird niemand dagegen wetten^^


----------



## Amarillo (17. Oktober 2007)

Kellertreppe schrieb:


> Alter BLubb BLUBb Blubb !
> 
> Du hast schon den richtigen Namen
> 
> ...



Schau an! Erst einen Post aber grosse Klappe!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Oktober 2007)

Kellertreppe schrieb:


> Alter BLubb BLUBb Blubb !
> 
> Du hast schon den richtigen Namen
> 
> ...


 mit sicherheit wird unser b1ubb das tun!

sind die server eigentlich down? mein rechner kopiert immernoch meine 700gig auf neue festplatten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (17. Oktober 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> aber der arbeitsvertrag ist doch gut =)
> 
> arbeiten von der arbeit aus
> 
> ...



schweinerei, was kriegst du für ein post? 5 gold? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (17. Oktober 2007)

Kellertreppe schrieb:


> Alter BLubb BLUBb Blubb !
> 
> Du hast schon den richtigen Namen
> 
> ...



ähm ... 
1. was hast du dagegen das man in einen FORUM POSTS schreibt ? =) 
2. wenn du probleme hast lass dir helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ huntara
ne glaubst du ich bin so billig und verlange nur 5g ? =)


----------



## Ben86rockt (17. Oktober 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ähm ...
> 1. was hast du dagegen das man in einen FORUM POSTS schreibt ? =)
> 2. wenn du probleme hast lass dir helfen
> 
> ...



....bei 2527 posts sind das 12635g....... verkauf dich nicht unter wert hast schon recht unter 10 geht da garnix.....


----------



## Huntara (17. Oktober 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> @ huntara
> ne glaubst du ich bin so billig und verlange nur 5g ? =)



äääähm, also ich weiß ja nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , okay 7,50  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterThardus (17. Oktober 2007)

alta! jetzt hab ich mir doch tatsächlich die 39 Seiten dieses Threads durchgelesen und mir fällt nur eins dazu ein... NIE WIEDER! ^^

btw. freu mich schon wenn ich wieder von der Arbeit zurück bin (arbeite bis 17 Uhr genau wie dieser Blubb, jahaa ich hab wirklich alles gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ), weil dann gönn ich mir meinen wunderhübschen Arena Caster-Kolben. Ich nehme bewusst den Kolben weil der Dolch noch beschissener aussieht^^


----------



## Grivok (17. Oktober 2007)

respekt...
alles gelesen?
naja so langweilig ist der mittwoch morgen ja nun auch nicht
da haettest besser dem gras beim wachsen zugucken sollen


----------



## MasterThardus (17. Oktober 2007)

ich habs ja nich an einem Stück gelesen ^^ hab immer fleißig geackert, wenn dann ma nix zu tun wa reingeschaut und weitergelesen... ja gut die Mittagspause hab ich dann doch ein stück weit mehr zum lesen genutzt ^^.

Hatte mich ja über die ersten postings von mel in diesem Forum gewundert. Tat voll einen auf Moderator und so... naja, später dann hat mel ja von seiner ex-moderator Zeit erzählt und da wurde mir dann so einiges klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    <----- aber das nur btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (17. Oktober 2007)

genau der mel tut immer so einen auf mod 
daweil is er ja gar keiner mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrhr

*ich trauer um mel*
der hat mich immer verstanden und wenn ich geschrieben hab close 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hat er es auch gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vote mel & b1ubb for mod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Oktober 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> vote mel & b1ubb for mod
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/vote for b1ubb XD


----------



## Gnomeregan Gnom (17. Oktober 2007)

Rofl =)


----------



## Melrakal (17. Oktober 2007)

Hey damit da keine Missverständnisse aufkommen! Ich hab den Modposten freiwillig abgegeben mangels Zeit :/

Die hätte ich zwar momentan wieder... aber die nutz ich momentan lieber zum lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: hrhr geil xD und Vermächtnis bekommen + Handschuhe von der Maid xD


----------



## Riane (24. Oktober 2007)

MITTWOCH!!!!


----------



## Juliy (24. Oktober 2007)

Jo und bis heute Nachmittag auf meine Arena2 Robe warten *heul*


----------



## Tone (24. Oktober 2007)

hmm....... hab irgendwie vergessen das du mittwoch immer dein thema reinstellst hab gedacht du hast vergessen deswegen hab ich heut auch eins gemacht^^




mfg tone


----------



## b1ubb (24. Oktober 2007)

moin moin meine lieben kollegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (24. Oktober 2007)

Juliy schrieb:


> Jo und bis heute Nachmittag auf meine Arena2 Robe warten *heul*



ich muss noch eine woche warten -.- es reicht heute bei mir nicht ganz!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben86rockt (24. Oktober 2007)

Juuhu Mittwoch guten morgen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## egge (24. Oktober 2007)

boa bin extra früh aufgestanden mit adamantit zu famr aber nix is! boia


----------



## Tone (24. Oktober 2007)

Ben86rockt schrieb:


> Juuhu Mittwoch guten morgen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





warum juhuu?? meinste damit die sucht noch zweieinhalb stunden warten muss^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Oktober 2007)

Wie langweilig ist das denn, schon wieder Mittwoch...

Guten Morgen, Com!


----------



## Amarillo (24. Oktober 2007)

Tone schrieb:


> warum juhuu?? meinste damit die sucht noch zweieinhalb stunden warten muss^^



*Es gibt hier eine Mittwochsgemeinschaft die diesen Thread erstellte und betreut um diesen herrlichen Tag des Jammerns all jenen zu widmen die Mittwoch früh nichts anderes zu tun haben als: FLENNEN UND BLÖDE FRAGEN STELLEN!*

God save the Mittwochsjammerthread!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tone (24. Oktober 2007)

njo passt zwar nich zum thema aber wie kann ich nen theard schließen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg tone


----------



## Riane (24. Oktober 2007)

Aber der Thread ist schon toll. Gemeinsames Flennen ftw!


----------



## Tone (24. Oktober 2007)

ich mein doch nich den! ich meine generell wie man einen theard schließt^^

mfg tone


----------



## Melrakal (24. Oktober 2007)

Tone schrieb:


> njo passt zwar nich zum thema aber wie kann ich nen theard schließen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gar nicht ^^ können nur Moderatoren/Administratoren... in den meisten Fällen wird aber nicht geschlossen auf Wunsch von Usern...

morgen liebe Mittwochsgemeinde ^^

So... den Bogen vom Prinzen konnte ich nach Vermächtnis letzte Woche diese Woche ergattern xD Es geht voran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*neu schreib*

So, nachdem ich letzte Woche Vermächtnis beim Theaterevent bekommen habe, konnte ich diese Woche auch noch den Bogen beim Prinzen abstauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (24. Oktober 2007)

was´n deutsch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Oktober 2007)

Für einen großen Lachkrampf am Morgen, will ich mit diesem Video sorgen. (Omg, das reimt sich, unbeabsichtigt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zq1JnTnSh78


----------



## Riane (24. Oktober 2007)

Melrakal schrieb:


> gar nicht ^^ können nur Moderatoren/Administratoren... in den meisten Fällen wird aber nicht geschlossen auf Wunsch von Usern...
> 
> morgen liebe Mittwochsgemeinde ^^
> 
> ...



Nc, du Poser! xD


----------



## b1ubb (24. Oktober 2007)

ich kann nur wegen gestern flennen ;( 

5 mal reiter 
3 mal der ring mit 60 ap 
2 mal der ring mit heal ;( 

und nicht mein kopf ;(


----------



## Melrakal (24. Oktober 2007)

xD hab doch sonst nichts Neues zu verkünden *g*

ok, für Amarillo schreib ichs noch mal um, damit er keinen Knoten in den Hirnwindungen bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Oktober 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich kann nur wegen gestern flennen ;(
> 
> 5 mal reiter
> 3 mal der ring mit 60 ap
> ...




Besser als bei mir...

6 Versuche - 6 Casterringe


----------



## Amarillo (24. Oktober 2007)

Horch was kommt von draussen rein ............ Hollahi Hollaho............


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Oktober 2007)

Schau es ist ein Vogelein....... (Geht das so)^^


----------



## Riane (24. Oktober 2007)

Ist es schlimm, wenn man den Reiter noch nie gelegt hat, geschweige es versucht hat und sich auch noch nie bemüht hat eine grp zu suchen?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Oktober 2007)

Nein, es ist nur eine Chance, die Blizzard den Gelegenheitsspielern gibt, damit die auchmal Epixxe abräumen. xD


----------



## Melrakal (24. Oktober 2007)

JA! Freeloot für alle!!!! ^^


----------



## Shadowfly (24. Oktober 2007)

Moinsen ihr Serverlossen ^^


----------



## Szyslak (24. Oktober 2007)

15 mal Reiter und immer noch keine Helm @ b1ubb -.- 
Ich fühle mit dir..
btw. hast du meine PN von letzter Woche bekommen?

Achja und Guten Morgen und so.. ne?!


----------



## Shadaim (24. Oktober 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Nein, es ist nur eine Chance, die Blizzard den Gelegenheitsspielern gibt, damit die auchmal Epixxe abräumen. xD





... und dann wäre da noch die Aufhebung der Ruf-Limits für die heroischen Instanzen. Da freut man sich als Wenigspieler doch, oder?

Btw, guten Morgen, Leute =)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Oktober 2007)

Shadaim schrieb:


> ... und dann wäre da noch die Aufhebung der Ruf-Limits für die heroischen Instanzen. Da freut man sich als Wenigspieler doch, oder?
> 
> Btw, guten Morgen, Leute =)



Morgäääään!

Ich persönlich finde die gesenkte benötigte Rufstufe sehr gut. Habe zwar schon mit meinem Main alles auf Respektvoll frmen müssen. Aber für alle Twinks und Neueinsteiger einfach eine Spitzenänderung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (24. Oktober 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Ist es schlimm, wenn man den Reiter noch nie gelegt hat, geschweige es versucht hat und sich auch noch nie bemüht hat eine grp zu suchen?



naja ich finde es schon geil, nen besen zu haben 
und mit lvl 70 schon 2 epics =) hrhrhrh 

( sofern mal mein kopf droppen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## bad-alti (24. Oktober 2007)

Der Helm ist toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Besonders wenn man das Emote benutzt.
Wuahahauahahaha


----------



## Szyslak (24. Oktober 2007)

fu
b1ubb hat mich bestimmt Igno +_+


----------



## b1ubb (24. Oktober 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> fu
> b1ubb hat mich bestimmt Igno +_+



ne warum denn ??? =) 

ja ich weiß wegen deiner PM ,)
ich wollt mich eh am wochenende bei dir melden, 
am freitag werde ich schaun das ich dazukomme ok ? =)


----------



## Overrider (24. Oktober 2007)

Moin Moin!

Jetzt werd ich auch mal in den Mittwochmorgen Thread schreiben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum ist eigentlich in zwei Wochen Urlaub zwei mal Mittwoch drin?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da steht man EINMAL extra früh auf und freut sich das die Frau nicht da ist und man Urlaub hat. Man könnte den ganzen Tag zocken, plötzlich geht man durch die Küche und wirft einen verschlafenen Blick auf den Kalender. DAMN es ist Mittwoch! Warum bist du nur so früh aufgestanden? 

Naja egal! Hab ja jetzt den Thread hier gefunden! Da kann ich mich ja hier ausheulen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Oktober 2007)

ich will au ma hallo sagen:

Hallo!

ach scheiße muß in die Schule cu^^


----------



## Melrakal (24. Oktober 2007)

*Taschentuch reich*

Man gut dass ich bis 14 Uhr arbeite... da hab ich also kein Problem damit, dass die Server nicht gehen *g*


----------



## Szyslak (24. Oktober 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ne warum denn ??? =)
> 
> ja ich weiß wegen deiner PM ,)
> ich wollt mich eh am wochenende bei dir melden,
> am freitag werde ich schaun das ich dazukomme ok ? =)


Yau danke!
Wie gesagt wenn du mal keine Zeit/Lust zu soaws hast, reicht auch 'ne Pm mit "Keine Zeit/Lust" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab damit null Prob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (24. Oktober 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> naja ich finde es schon geil, nen besen zu haben
> und mit lvl 70 schon 2 epics =) hrhrhrh
> 
> ( sofern mal mein kopf droppen würde
> ...



Gümmel epixx.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oke, der Besen wäre schon noch lustig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (24. Oktober 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Ist es schlimm, wenn man den Reiter noch nie gelegt hat, geschweige es versucht hat und sich auch noch nie bemüht hat eine grp zu suchen?




Standartmässig wird dein Account nach dem Event für 2 Wochen deaktiviert wenn das Ziel den Reiter zu killen nicht erfüllt wird.

Ist doch klar oder?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Oktober 2007)

Hehe jo und alle deine Chars die den Besen nich haben werden von Blizzard gelöscht. *fg


----------



## b1ubb (24. Oktober 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Yau danke!
> Wie gesagt wenn du mal keine Zeit/Lust zu soaws hast, reicht auch 'ne Pm mit "Keine Zeit/Lust"
> 
> 
> ...



wenn ich kein ezeit hab merkst du es eh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wie jtzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber lust hab ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie gesagt freitag wahrscheinlich =) hrhrhr

---------
@ riane 
jo besen 4tw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrhr


----------



## Riane (24. Oktober 2007)

Ooooooooooooooooooooh nooooooooez! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke für die warnung.. mach mich heute gleich mal an den typen. Solo versteht sich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## b1ubb (24. Oktober 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Ooooooooooooooooooooh nooooooooez!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wahahah, gerade das du mal den friedhof teil solo schaffst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bin 3% leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie willst du den reiter schaffen ? =) hrhrhrh


----------



## Riane (24. Oktober 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wahahah, gerade das du mal den friedhof teil solo schaffst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Skill > Kopfloser homoreiter! *hust* wenn ich wollte könnte da sogar noch illian höchstpersönlich stehen und auch der würde in die röhre gucken und sie grau, schwarz, grün und blau ärgern warum er sein kaffe kränzchen mit den anderen knb non skill bossen verlassen hat! ;D ^^


----------



## b1ubb (24. Oktober 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Skill > Kopfloser homoreiter! *hust* wenn du ich wollte könnte da sogar noch illian höchstpersönlich stehen! ;D ^^



und ich nicht mehr auf azshara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das würde ich zu gerne sehen hrhrhr =)


----------



## Riane (24. Oktober 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> und ich nicht mehr auf azshara
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tja nun hast du deine chance verpasst.. ^^


----------



## Szyslak (24. Oktober 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Ooooooooooooooooooooh nooooooooez!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jo und dann mach so ein typisches buffed.de Kommentar:

_Lvl 49 Hunter Solo gemacht den Reiter!
Erstmal Vanish gegangen und Pet drauf!
Dann ein Hinterhaltcrit reingehauen.
Danach blinzeln und Frostblitz.
Als der dann unter 20% war hab ich dann Hinrichten gemacht.
Das ganze 3 mal!

Voll easy Solo zu legen, braucht man keine Gruppe für._


----------



## Amarillo (24. Oktober 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Jo und dann mach so ein typisches buffed.de Kommentar:
> 
> _Lvl 49 Hunter Solo gemacht den Reiter!
> Erstmal Vanish gegangen und Pet drauf!
> ...



Könnte von dir sein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (24. Oktober 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Jo und dann mach so ein typisches buffed.de Kommentar:
> 
> _Lvl 49 Hunter Solo gemacht den Reiter!
> Erstmal Vanish gegangen und Pet drauf!
> ...



*hehe* genau sowas müsste man echt mal als kommentar schreiben! ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Oktober 2007)

Lvl 49 Hunter Solo gemacht den Reiter!
Erstmal Vanish gegangen und Pet drauf!
Dann ein Hinterhaltcrit reingehauen.
Danach blinzeln und Frostblitz.
Als der dann unter 20% war hab ich dann Hinrichten gemacht.
Das ganze 3 mal!

Voll easy Solo zu legen, braucht man keine Gruppe für.

*rolleyes* da habt ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*spamm*


----------



## b1ubb (24. Oktober 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Jo und dann mach so ein typisches buffed.de Kommentar:
> 
> _Lvl 49 Hunter Solo gemacht den Reiter!
> Erstmal Vanish gegangen und Pet drauf!
> ...



jo gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
easy !!!!!!

mit lvl 65 hinrichten crit bei dem ritter - knappe 2k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrhr


----------



## Amarillo (24. Oktober 2007)

Erdschock nicht zu vergessen


----------



## Riane (24. Oktober 2007)

1 x Versengen reicht bei dem typen vollkommen aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (24. Oktober 2007)

Eben... Onehit-Wunder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gezielter Schuss und weg isser ^^


----------



## Riane (24. Oktober 2007)

Melrakal schrieb:


> Eben... Onehit-Wunder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



./signed!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Oktober 2007)

mages habens gut pyroblast dann geistesgegenwart an nächster pyro dann frostnova pyro rein frostblitz wegrennen und wieder pyro eisblock frostnova pyro wegrennen frostbolt geistesgegenwart pyro dann dieses was jeden eiszauber cd wegmacht(namen vergessen) frostnova pyro manapot eisblock frostnova pyro usw xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(ja ich weiß das frostnova nich viel beim boss bringt aber würde es gehn h3h3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

dat wär schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (24. Oktober 2007)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> mages habens gut pyroblast dann geistesgegenwart an nächster pyro dann frostnova pyro rein frostblitz wegrennen und wieder pyro eisblock frostnova pyro wegrennen frostbolt geistesgegenwart pyro dann dieses was jeden eiszauber cd wegmacht(namen vergessen) frostnova pyro manapot eisblock frostnova pyro usw xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Und die Pyros sind natürlich alle instant! ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Oktober 2007)

Wird schon i-wie klappen *g  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (24. Oktober 2007)

/signatur ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Oktober 2007)

will au noma plz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/signatur! xD


----------



## Squishee (24. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Tear28 (24. Oktober 2007)

unglaublich....80% beschweren sich darüber, dass jeden mittwoch threads wegen ausfall des servers erstellt werden...selber aber nicht besser und jeden mittwoch "soetwashier" verzapfen... leute, packt euch erstmal an die eigene nase!


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Oktober 2007)

Das hier soll ein Thread sein in dem man sich unterhält während die Server down sind und eigent. war das kein ich flenn jetzt Thread oder ?


----------



## Amarillo (24. Oktober 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> *Es gibt hier eine Mittwochsgemeinschaft die diesen Thread erstellte und betreut um diesen herrlichen Tag des Jammerns all jenen zu widmen die Mittwoch früh nichts anderes zu tun haben als: FLENNEN UND BLÖDE FRAGEN STELLEN!*
> 
> God save the Mittwochsjammerthread!
> 
> ...




Da stehts doch genau beschrieben welchen Sinn dieser Thread hat!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (24. Oktober 2007)

Tear28 schrieb:


> unglaublich....80% beschweren sich darüber, dass jeden mittwoch threads wegen ausfall des servers erstellt werden...selber aber nicht besser und jeden mittwoch "soetwashier" verzapfen... leute, packt euch erstmal an die eigene nase!




wenn du keine ahnung hast, um was es in dem thread wirklich geht, einfach mal ruhig sein. sonst schick ich dir die hier vorbei!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da hast du danach nix mehr zu nörgeln und flamen! *hrr-hrr*


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Oktober 2007)

wein doch nicht! wein doch nicht!

server sollten doch alle schonwieder on sein oder? Wenn ich nachhause komm will ich zocken XD


----------



## Ben86rockt (24. Oktober 2007)

oO kaum ist man mal nen paar Tage nicht da schon erkenn ich unseren b1upp auch nur auf den zweiten blick.....

Trotzdem nettes neues pic^^


----------



## b1ubb (24. Oktober 2007)

Ben86rockt schrieb:


> oO kaum ist man mal nen paar Tage nicht da schon erkenn ich unseren b1upp auch nur auf den zweiten blick.....
> 
> Trotzdem nettes neues pic^^



b1upp ??

wer is das ? naja, zuerst mal selbst vor der haustüre kehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (24. Oktober 2007)

Ben86rockt schrieb:


> oO kaum ist man mal nen paar Tage nicht da schon erkenn ich unseren b1upp auch nur auf den zweiten blick.....
> 
> Trotzdem nettes neues pic^^



Na so schön ist er nun auch wieder nicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben86rockt (24. Oktober 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> b1upp ??
> 
> wer is das ? naja, zuerst mal selbst vor der haustüre kehren
> 
> ...



Ups  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

b1ubb......

wer hat den was von schön gesagt????^^


----------



## b1ubb (24. Oktober 2007)

Ben86rockt schrieb:


> Ups
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ICH ICH ICH =)


----------



## Ben86rockt (24. Oktober 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....was will man noch dazu sagen.....

ehm ja du sagst es dem falschem geschlecht.......xDDDD


----------



## Myhordi (24. Oktober 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> b1upp ??
> 
> wer is das ? naja, zuerst mal selbst vor der haustüre kehren
> 
> ...


b1upp is die geupdate version uneres b1ubb
sozusagen b1ubb 2.3


----------



## Amarillo (24. Oktober 2007)

Myhordi schrieb:


> b1upp is die geupdate version uneres b1ubb
> sozusagen b1ubb 2.3



Du bist raus! Dieser Thread gilt nur als Überbrückung für die Serverauszeit!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tauritis (24. Oktober 2007)

bla ich hasse wartungsarbeiten...


----------



## Szyslak (31. Oktober 2007)

Moin an alle!

Bei mir auf der Arbeit haben se buffed.de gesperrt und alles andere was mit WoW zu tun hat, falls sich jemand wundern sollte warum ich nix mehr hier poste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man, man, man...


----------



## kolesh (31. Oktober 2007)

Ist bei mir ähnlich, nur buffed geht mit Einschränkungen...


----------



## Slaan (31. Oktober 2007)

Richtig so,ihr sollt arbeiten^^


----------



## Riane (31. Oktober 2007)

moin moin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (31. Oktober 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Moin an alle!
> 
> Bei mir auf der Arbeit haben se buffed.de gesperrt und alles andere was mit WoW zu tun hat, falls sich jemand wundern sollte warum ich nix mehr hier poste
> 
> ...


In dem Fall kann ich nur die Kombination aus PHPProxy (http://sourceforge.net/projects/phpproxy) und dem Service von DynDns (http://www.dyndns.com/) empfehlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei uns auf der Arbeit muß ich ebenfalls darauf zurückgreifen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw.: Moin allerseits


----------



## Riane (31. Oktober 2007)

wie du ihm die anleitung gibst, sich vor der arbeit zu drücken und im buffed.de forum rum zu hängen! ;D


----------



## Dalmus (31. Oktober 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> wie du ihm die anleitung gibst, sich vor der arbeit zu drücken und im buffed.de forum rum zu hängen! ;D


Hey, ich weiß doch genau wie gesundheitsschädlich Langeweile auf der Arbeit sein kann. Depressionen... Versteifung der Finger... was es da nicht alles gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kolesh (31. Oktober 2007)

Slaan schrieb:


> Richtig so,ihr sollt arbeiten^^



Ich arbeite nicht, ich diene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Naja, zumindest noch ein halbes Jahr.


----------



## Amarillo (31. Oktober 2007)

Sind die Server down?


----------



## Dalmus (31. Oktober 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Sind die Server down?


Berechtigte Frage.
Hm, Einloggen geht... Charliste ist da... nee, anscheinend sind die Server wieder da...
Waren wohl heute keine langen Wartungsarbeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (31. Oktober 2007)

glaub schon, sitz aber auf der arbeit und kann eh nicht zocken


----------



## Riane (31. Oktober 2007)

ich auch! -.- aber ich will unbedingt nach hause! ich kann mir heute nämlich meine scheiss arena robe holen!!! ich will!! ich will!! ICH WILL!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (31. Oktober 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> ich auch! -.- aber ich will unbedingt nach hause! ich kann mir heute nämlich meine scheiss arena robe holen!!! ich will!! ich will!! ICH WILL!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bitte änder dein Avatar! Mir kommt jedes mal die Galle wenn ich diese Affen springen sehe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (31. Oktober 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Bitte änder dein Avatar! Mir kommt jedes mal die Galle wenn ich diese Affen springen sehe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn dieser "Affe" Riane selbst ist, dann wär's jetzt aber ein böses Fettnäpfchen. *lach*


----------



## Riane (31. Oktober 2007)

wenn ich das wäre, würde ich mich von der nächsten brücke in den tod springen! ^^


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Bitte änder dein Avatar! Mir kommt jedes mal die Galle wenn ich diese Affen springen sehe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




oh ja amarillo bitte ändere dein avatar...dein dummes baby regt mich auch auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(vlt regt mein avatar ja auch jmd auf?^^...mir aber wurst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Thraslon (31. Oktober 2007)

macht ihn nich für seinen avatar fertig Oo

coole idee, cooler thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (31. Oktober 2007)

mmmh, jokkerino`s avatar ist mit abstand das beste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber, was ich eigentlich sagen wollte war:
hat der thread eigl überhaupt noch was mit dem zu tun was in der überschrift "angedeutet" wird?^^


----------



## Dunham (1. November 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> mmmh, jokkerino`s avatar ist mit abstand das beste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



klar^^ die themen sind lustig und verdängen somit die miese stimmung wärend man patched^^


----------



## Lurock (1. November 2007)

achsoooo, na dann^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. November 2007)

Bist du neu hier? Ist heute Mittwoch? Server down?
-nö
-nein
-auch nicht ^^


----------



## Riane (1. November 2007)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Bist du neu hier? Ist heute Mittwoch? Server down?
> -nö
> -nein
> -auch nicht ^^



also sei still! ;D *duck* - *hust* - *mitwildemhändegefuchteldavonrenn*


----------



## Myhordi (1. November 2007)

Riane änder bitte mal deine signatur dass is einfach nur geschmacklos das bild


----------



## Riane (1. November 2007)

Myhordi schrieb:


> Riane änder bitte mal deine signatur dass is einfach nur geschmacklos das bild



Mimimi?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myhordi (1. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Mimimi?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich find sowas geschmackloses gehöhrt hier einfach nicht hin


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. November 2007)

Warum ist das denn geschmacklos? Freie Meinungsäußerung!


----------



## Myhordi (1. November 2007)

Was ist daran freie meinungsäußerung
einfach nur gottverachtend


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. November 2007)

Wie kann man etwas verachten, dass es nicht gibt?

Das ist ein Bild, auf dem ein Mann einen anderen Mann auslacht, weil der ein kleines Geschlechtsteil hat.


----------



## Veit Rausch (1. November 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Warum ist das denn geschmacklos? Freie Meinungsäußerung!



Mir sind die Bilder von Riane sehr sympatisch.
Das Avatar ist kult, die Heinis sind einfach klasse und die Signatur spricht einfach nur die Wahrheit aus!
Das ist doch außerdem Kunst, sone kleinen Pfeifen stehen im Park in Potsdam auch rum...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. November 2007)

Veit schrieb:


> Mir sind die Bilder von Riane sehr sympatisch.
> Das Avatar ist kult, die Heinis sind einfach klasse und die Signatur spricht einfach nur die Wahrheit aus!
> Das ist doch außerdem Kunst, sone kleinen Pfeifen stehen im Park in Potsdam auch rum...
> 
> ...



/signed

!!!


----------



## Myhordi (1. November 2007)

Was  spricht daran die wahrheit aus?^^


----------



## Veit Rausch (1. November 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> !!!



*/signatur*


----------



## Myhordi (1. November 2007)

Was ist an dem bild der wahrheit entsprchend?^^


----------



## Tikume (1. November 2007)

Vielleicht soll es ausdrücken, dass Wow Spieler kleine ... haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. November 2007)

Es ist wohl so, dass derjenige, der dieses Bild verändert hat einfach nur seinen Spass haben wollte. Doch ich sehe es mehr als Verdeutlichung, wie Schwachsinnig Christen oder im allgemeinen Gläubige auf "Nicht-Glauber" reagieren. 

Z.B: "HaHaHa, du hast nen kleinen Pimmel, geh zu Gott oder in die Hölle."


----------



## BlizzLord (1. November 2007)

Beste Sigi hat immernoch "VölligBuffeD" der Typ is einfach geil wenn ich so überreagieren würde autch :S^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. November 2007)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Beste Sigi hat immernoch "VölligBuffeD" der Typ is einfach geil wenn ich so überreagieren würde autch :S^^



Meine Signatur ist jetzt nicht das Thema. Obwohl, nachdem ich nochmal überlege, fällt mir auf, dass dies ein Mittwochsthread ist. Also, da Donnerstag ist ... Ruhe! :O


----------



## Riane (1. November 2007)

Mir wurde gerade eine PM von einem moderator geschickt (name der redaktion bekannt), dass ich meine signatur ändern muss, sonst gibts aua! :/ schon lustig das ich schon eine geraume zeit mit der sig rum spamme.. und nur weil so ein mieser kleiner pe**er sich bei einem mod ausheulen muss.. nc, nc.. ich ÄNDER SIE NICHT!!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. November 2007)

O...M...G...

Lasst Signatur, eine Signatur sein!!!

Es ist weder Gewaltverherrliched, noch sexuell anstößig. Geschweige denn Rechtsextremistisch.

Aber nein, sobald die Christen beleidigt werden (Denken sie zumindest), dann springen sie gleich auf. 

Übergebt den Christen gleich die Weltherrschaft. Dann haben sie, was sie wollen. Achja, und WoW oder CS oder was auch immer für Spiele, die etwas mit töten zu tun haben, werden dann verbannt.

PS: Beitrag #888 - Das ist ein Zeichen! -.-


----------



## chopi (1. November 2007)

ich

euer-christ-der-nicht-versteht-wieso-ihr-euch-wegen-dem-bild-aufregt-und der-,- der-seinen-post-als-sig-benutzt

edit sagt: des bild von völligbuffed´s sig hab ich bei msn^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. November 2007)

bitte nicht über religion streiten... bitte, das geht nur nach hinten los und wir verlieren diesen schönen thread.


----------



## Myhordi (1. November 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Es ist wohl so, dass derjenige, der dieses Bild verändert hat einfach nur seinen Spass haben wollte. Doch ich sehe es mehr als Verdeutlichung, wie Schwachsinnig Christen oder im allgemeinen Gläubige auf "Nicht-Glauber" reagieren.
> 
> Z.B: "HaHaHa, du hast nen kleinen Pimmel, geh zu Gott oder in die Hölle."
> 
> ...


Woher willst du das den wisen?
Bin zufällig auch christ und reagiere net shlimm auf nicht christen^^
und ich hab auch nichts gegen wow oder cs


----------



## Lurock (1. November 2007)

warum macht ihr denn so ein trara darum? es ist sein ding was er als signatur nimmt,
man kann eine signatur nicht vorschreiben, dann wärs keine eigene signatur mehr... wenn ihr versteht was ich meine^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     mit eurem religionsgetue kann ich nix anfangen, ich versteh nicht wie man über sowas streiten kann...  niemand kann beweisen das es einen "gott" gibt, von wegen wunder und vollkommenheit, alles "gute" hat auch was negatives, tatsache! aber nicht alle negativen dinge haben gute seiten, tatsache! also was überzeugt eher? der schwarze kult lebt! soweit dazu, und mittwoch ist heute auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Lurock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (7. November 2007)

wie schlaft ihr heute alle ??
gibts ja ned das ich um 11 uhr den thread erst raushole 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

muahahah 

naja b1ubb wins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (7. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wie schlaft ihr heute alle ??
> gibts ja ned das ich um 11 uhr den thread erst raushole
> 
> 
> ...


Hab vorhin dran gedacht, aber ich war mir nicht sicher, ob die Server heute Morgen off waren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (7. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wie schlaft ihr heute alle ??
> gibts ja ned das ich um 11 uhr den thread erst raushole
> 
> 
> ...



scheisse, den thread hab ich vergessen! *grml* ^^


----------



## b1ubb (7. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> scheisse, den thread hab ich vergessen! *grml* ^^



gebt es zu =) 

ihre beide habt vergessen wo die suchfunktion ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrhr


----------



## Shadowfly (7. November 2007)

für alle die auf Grund von Firmenfirewalls nicht auf ihre Seiten kommen versuchts mal über

www.metacrawler.de

nach Buffed suchen und dann anonym öffnen ^^


----------



## b1ubb (7. November 2007)

Shadowfly schrieb:


> für alle die auf Grund von Firmenfirewalls nicht auf ihre Seiten kommen versuchts mal über
> 
> www.metacrawler.de
> 
> nach Buffed suchen und dann anonym öffnen ^^



MUAHAHAHAHAH WIE GEIL !!!!

erklär mir mal bitte wie leute auf die seite kommen, und dann deinen link sehen können ?
wenn sie nicht mal draufkommen !!!

waahahahahahhaah ZU GEIL !!!!! 

made my day !!!
wahahahahahah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (7. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> gebt es zu =)
> 
> ihre beide habt vergessen wo die suchfunktion ist
> 
> ...



ich hab echt nicht mehr daran gedacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (7. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> ich hab echt nicht mehr daran gedacht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol dein avatar schon wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

rofl - ich frag mich nur wann du das erste movie als avatar hat =) 

ich wünsche mir resident evil 1 bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (7. November 2007)

Riane was ist mit deine Dancing Boys los ? fand die immer so funny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rotti08 (7. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> der erste "noob" hat sich schon gefunden RESPEKT !!!


sagmal hast du deinen forenrang nur durch solch unqualifizierten beiträge erreicht?hab jetzt in mehreren threads nur solch sinnloses zeug gelesen von dir.
mann sollte mal den wert der inhalte bewerten und nicht die anzahl der beiträge in foren....
dann währst du bestimmt noch newbie.


----------



## Riane (7. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> Riane was ist mit deine Dancing Boys los ? fand die immer so funny
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hatte sie satt! ^^ darum musste etwas neues her! aber ich bin noch nicht zu frieden.. wird sich allso evtl. noch ändern. *aber die sig bleibt!* ;D


----------



## DoNsen (7. November 2007)

den avatar hat er aus unserem realmforum. STEALER INC


----------



## Toyuki (7. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Ich hatte sie satt! ^^ darum musste etwas neues her! aber ich bin noch nicht zu frieden.. wird sich allso evtl. noch ändern. *aber die sig bleibt!* ;D



k schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber die sig is auch echt nice =)


----------



## Riane (7. November 2007)

DoNsen schrieb:


> den avatar hat er aus unserem realmforum. STEALER INC



na und? jeder klaut sich irgendwas! ;D und da gibts halt soviele schöne sachen! ^^


----------



## b1ubb (7. November 2007)

der post vom von irgendwann ... 

wenn du dir mal neuere posts von mir durchließt wirst du sehen, das ich eigentlich auskunft gebe
wo ich kann ! 

und ich immer wieder gerne auf die suchfunkiton hinweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (7. November 2007)

rotti08 schrieb:


> sagmal hast du deinen forenrang nur durch solch unqualifizierten beiträge erreicht?hab jetzt in mehreren threads nur solch sinnloses zeug gelesen von dir.
> mann sollte mal den wert der inhalte bewerten und nicht die anzahl der beiträge in foren....
> dann währst du bestimmt noch newbie.


Näääää rotti, und dafür zitierst Du was von B1ubb vom April? Da läßt sich doch bestimmt ein aktuelleres Beispiel finden wo B1ubb "sinnloses Zeug" von sich gibt. (*B1ubb knuff*)
Btw: Gerade in diesem Thread wirst Du nicht viel sinn_volles_ Zeug finden - von keinem. Dafür ist dieser Thread ja auch nicht da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (7. November 2007)

Wie du immer deinen Postcounter verteidigen musst. köstlich! ;D


----------



## b1ubb (7. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Wie du immer deinen Postcounter verteidigen musst. köstlich! ;D



Ein Herz und eine Seele ! 

nicht war mein dalmus ? ??? =)


----------



## Dalmus (7. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Ein Herz und eine Seele !
> 
> nicht war mein dalmus ? ??? =)


Na sicha dat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Riane, ich fand die dancing boys auch besser.^^


----------



## Riane (7. November 2007)

Pha.. ihr habt doch keine ahnung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *duck*

..dafür ist nun meine sig schöner! :/


----------



## b1ubb (7. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Pha.. ihr habt doch keine ahnung!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich mag dein ava =) 

fast so schön wie meiner


----------



## Zandrus (7. November 2007)

Also wenn man sich so ansieht, omg wenn man wow startet sieht man ja ob serverarbeiten sind oder nicht, diese threads sind einfach nur so gemacht worden um zu schauen wieviele antworten also, und das bist du neu hier, das schaut auch ein bisschen dämlich aus

mfg


----------



## b1ubb (7. November 2007)

Zandrus schrieb:


> Also wenn man sich so ansieht, omg wenn man wow startet sieht man ja ob serverarbeiten sind oder nicht, diese threads sind einfach nur so gemacht worden um zu schauen wieviele antworten also, und das bist du neu hier, das schaut auch ein bisschen dämlich aus
> 
> mfg



glaub mir =) 

der thread ist am anfang nicht nur so aus langerweile entstanden 

an dem tag wo der thread geborgen wurde, glaube ich haben wir glaub ich die ganze erste seite voll gehabt
mit threads 
der server is down ??? 
mein account ist weg ???
kann mich einloggen - aber relam nicht aktiv ? 

bla bla bla ... =)


----------



## Grivok (7. November 2007)

Zandrus schrieb:


> Also wenn man sich so ansieht, omg wenn man wow startet sieht man ja ob serverarbeiten sind oder nicht, diese threads sind einfach nur so gemacht worden um zu schauen wieviele antworten also, und das bist du neu hier, das schaut auch ein bisschen dämlich aus
> 
> mfg



nein der ist nicht dazu da um zu sehen wieviele antworten hier kommen, sonden um sich den mittwoch vormittag zu vertreiben
und hier gibt es eindeutig sinnfreiere überschriften


----------



## Riane (7. November 2007)

Zandrus schrieb:


> Also wenn man sich so ansieht, omg wenn man wow startet sieht man ja ob serverarbeiten sind oder nicht, diese threads sind einfach nur so gemacht worden um zu schauen wieviele antworten also, und das bist du neu hier, das schaut auch ein bisschen dämlich aus
> 
> mfg



aber seit es den thread gibt, kommen viel weniger "MEIN CHAR IST WEG!!!111einseinsdrölf" oder "WTF!? WO IST MEIN SERVER HIN"!! und es ist einfach unterhaltsam hier zu schreiben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//edit: danke b1ubb, das baut mich ein wenig auf! ^^ und nun -> afk mittagspause.. ;D


----------



## Zandrus (7. November 2007)

Ja Ok es ist lustig zu lesen aber ja was soll man machen zuerst lesen in wow das komische 4eckige ding was an der rechten seite ist dann mal überlegen und dann erst posten also

mfg
ich hab erst in 20min mittagspause


----------



## Toyuki (7. November 2007)

Zandrus schrieb:


> Ja Ok es ist lustig zu lesen aber ja was soll man machen zuerst lesen in wow das komische 4eckige ding was an der rechten seite ist dann mal überlegen und dann erst posten also
> 
> mfg
> ich hab erst in 20min mittagspause



naja wieviele leute machen das?? genauso viele wie die, die AGBs etc lesen

gudden hunger Riane ich bin dann auch ma weg Mittagspause machen


----------



## Grivok (7. November 2007)

jo auch allen guten hunger
muss noch 25 minuten ausharren ^^


----------



## Szyslak (7. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wie schlaft ihr heute alle ??
> gibts ja ned das ich um 11 uhr den thread erst raushole
> 
> 
> ...


Heute morgen um 06:15 war ich schon auf dem "Antwort" Button, habe es dann aber doch sein lassen, dachte der Thread lohnt eh nicht mehr so richtig.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun gut..!
Btw. an dieser Stelle nochmal: ICH BIN WIEDER DA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 YEAH! Dalmi 4 President/Bundeskanzler/Forenadmin/what eva 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<3 Dalmi <3


----------



## Riane (7. November 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Heute morgen um 06:15 war ich schon auf dem "Antwort" Button, habe es dann aber doch sein lassen, dachte *der Thread lohnt eh nicht mehr so richtig..*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie kannst du sowas nur denken! :O shame on you! ;D


----------



## absoluter (7. November 2007)

omg riane wieder am spammen!!!!

warst gestern dabei beim 24% wipe solarain? xD


----------



## b1ubb (7. November 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Heute morgen um 06:15 war ich schon auf dem "Antwort" Button, habe es dann aber doch sein lassen, dachte der Thread lohnt eh nicht mehr so richtig..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und ich dahte du bist verschollen !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myhordi (7. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> scheisse, den thread hab ich vergessen! *grml* ^^


Geht doch.Deine sig die du jetzt has find ich gut
und dein altes ava hättese lassen können


----------



## Riane (7. November 2007)

absoluter schrieb:


> omg riane wieder am spammen!!!!
> 
> warst gestern dabei beim 24% wipe solarain? xD



du.. ich bin nicht mehr bei euch in der gilde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber oke.. ich wär wohl net dabei gewesen! ^^


----------



## b1ubb (7. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> du.. ich bin nicht mehr bei euch in der gilde!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



riane gildenlos ??? =) 

du zockst sicher nur mehr pvp mit deiner frostbi*** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (7. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> riane gildenlos ??? =)
> 
> du zockst sicher nur mehr pvp mit deiner frostbi***
> 
> ...



genau so ist es! ^^


----------



## b1ubb (7. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> genau so ist es! ^^



hmmm soll ich auch mein mage wieder auspacken ??? =) hrhrh


----------



## Szyslak (7. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> und ich dahte du bist verschollen !!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hehe, danke danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sag mal, auf was für einen Trip hab ich euch jetzt gebracht mit meiner Sig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht witzig aus wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (7. November 2007)

meine sieht gut aus ne ? =) hrhrh

jo hast du gut gemacht szys


----------



## Riane (7. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hmmm soll ich auch mein mage wieder auspacken ??? =) hrhrh



ja bitte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GangstaT (7. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 an alle meine vorposter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  na net alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## absoluter (7. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> du.. ich bin nicht mehr bei euch in der gilde!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




WTF?!??!? das hab ich garnich mitbekommen xD

warum bist weg?


----------



## Toyuki (7. November 2007)

Riane was is mit deinem ava los?^^


----------



## Riane (7. November 2007)

absoluter schrieb:


> WTF?!??!? das hab ich garnich mitbekommen xD
> 
> warum bist weg?



naja, unser oberhaupt meinte, das ich halt viel zu wenig raiden komme und auch nur dann, wenn ich etwas brauch. und das stimmt! =D darum hab ich gesagt, das ich die gild leave, da sich das noch lange nicht ändern wird! =)

PVP FTW! ;D



Toyuki schrieb:


> Riane was is mit deinem ava los?^^



was meinst du genau? ^^''


----------



## Toyuki (7. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> was meinst du genau? ^^''



naja bei dir sehe ich nur das imageshack fehler bild^^


----------



## Riane (7. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> naja bei dir sehe ich nur das imageshack fehler bild^^



Uh!? :O joa.. hm.. bei mir wird es angezeigt! ^^ das reicht mir! ;D :]


----------



## Toyuki (7. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Uh!? :O joa.. hm.. bei mir wird es angezeigt! ^^ das reicht mir! ;D :]



k^^ dann liegts ev an mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (7. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> k^^ dann liegts ev an mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne ich seh auch nur das fehlerbild von imagehack.us 

aber naja ... 
solang riane nicht den film resident evil als film im ava hat - soll er das drin lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (7. November 2007)

da ist eindeutig ein Frosch mit ner menge Text...
habt also nix verpasst, denn den Text kann man eh nicht lesen


----------



## Riane (7. November 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> da ist eindeutig ein Frosch mit ner menge Text...
> habt also nix verpasst, denn den Text kann man eh nicht lesen



frosch? das ist ein hammer geiler fight! ;D aber ich such gerade nach einem neuen! ^^


----------



## Grivok (7. November 2007)

sorry ...d
sehe gerade der frosch ist die fehlermeldung *LOL*

jaja ich weiss: wenn man keine ahnung hat....halt ja schon die fresse *sich schämt*


----------



## Toyuki (7. November 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> sorry ...d
> sehe gerade der frosch ist die fehlermeldung *LOL*
> 
> jaja ich weiss: wenn man keine ahnung hat....halt ja schon die fresse *sich schämt*



aber du hast ja recht brauchst dich nicht schämen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (7. November 2007)

ist der frosch nun weg? ^^


----------



## b1ubb (7. November 2007)

ja aber der frosch war schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (7. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ja aber der frosch war schöner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wieder nicht gut? oh man ey -.-'' ^^ nun ist es mir egal, bis ich irgendetwas finde! ;D


----------



## b1ubb (7. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> wieder nicht gut? oh man ey -.-'' ^^ nun ist es mir egal, bis ich irgendetwas finde! ;D



wie ??? den hast du gefunden ??

den hast du doch selbstgemacht !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (7. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wie ??? den hast du gefunden ??
> 
> den hast du doch selbstgemacht !!!
> 
> ...



*hust* natürlich nicht! *räusper*






schnautze! xD


----------



## Toyuki (7. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wie ??? den hast du gefunden ??
> 
> den hast du doch selbstgemacht !!!
> 
> ...




/sign sieht man ganz eindeutig =)

naja egal mach doch die alten dancing boys wieder hin^^ dann sind all happy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (7. November 2007)

lol =) 

aja was soll den dann für ein wort rauskommen ?? 

A F K ??? 
hmmm - der witz ist ja mal wirklich GROTTIG !!

ich mag den frosch !!! gib uns den frosch =)


----------



## Toyuki (7. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> lol =)
> 
> aja was soll den dann für ein wort rauskommen ??
> 
> ...



ev auf FKK  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (7. November 2007)

afk.. darum ist er ja auch schon tot bevor er es herausgefunden habt ihr hirnis! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ihr seid ja auch alle brain afk!!! ;D

aber neues inc. ^^

und nein, die dancing boys will ich net mehr! ;D


----------



## Toyuki (7. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> afk.. darum ist er ja auch schon tot bevor er es herausgefunden habt ihr hirnis!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ahh brain afk 

WTF is brain?^^

naja dann such ma und zeig uns dein ergebinis

antwortmöglichkeiten für den neuen Ava



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (gut)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (naja)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (crap)

^^
dann kannst ja gleich erstmal ne neues spamm topic aufmachen wie "was war euer lieblings ava" oder so



&#8364;dit die katze ist = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (7. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> afk.. darum ist er ja auch schon tot bevor er es herausgefunden habt ihr hirnis!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ui, der neue Ava gefällt mir. Ist genehmigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schepageti (7. November 2007)

Ist einfach ein Running Gag


----------



## Riane (7. November 2007)

gut.. ich find sie nämlich süss.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sie passt zu meiner sig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (7. November 2007)

OMG 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

CRAP hoch ³³³³³³³

neues !


----------



## Riane (7. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> OMG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



b1ubb sie sind RAUS!! such dir erstmal eine schönnere sig. dann kannst du wieder mit reden! xDDD <3 *duck*


----------



## Ursli (14. November 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

freuen wir uns doch alle über 2.3 und den Neuschnee draussen.

Beides wird gut.


----------



## Ashtera (14. November 2007)

Von schnee sehe ich nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Patch wird bestimmt Gut XD

Also, warten wa ma ab..... sind ja nurnoch knappe 4 std ....   =)


----------



## Veit Rausch (14. November 2007)

Die ersten sind wach! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie geht der Download bei mir nicht mit dem Backgroundloader.

Aber hier gibts nen superschnellen download. Lade gerade mit 1 MB/s. Wusch...

Hoffe mit dem Patch klappt alles und mein Interface bleibt erhalten.

cu later


----------



## Prieticus (14. November 2007)

huhu,

Ähmmm könnt ihr den Patch auch noch nicht laden wenn ihr das Spiel startet war bei mir immer so =/


----------



## MoeMT384 (14. November 2007)

Bin mal gespannt, was heute Abend vor den Toren von Zul Amman los ist ;-) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veit Rausch (14. November 2007)

MoeMT384 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, was heute Abend vor den Toren von Zul Amman los ist ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



entweder ist was mit meinem link faul, oder ich hab nen problem.

Es kommt immer, dass "Spielversion konnte nicht überprüft werden"...
Hab schon gelesen ein Virus kann Schuld dran sein... na toll ey..


----------



## Heinzitaur (14. November 2007)

Ich bin mal gespannt was ab jetz in Alterac los is^^ da werden manche umdenken müssen


----------



## Ashtera (14. November 2007)

Veit schrieb:


> entweder ist was mit meinem link faul, oder ich hab nen problem.
> 
> Es kommt immer, dass "Spielversion konnte nicht überprüft werden"...
> Hab schon gelesen ein Virus kann Schuld dran sein... na toll ey..




Hä? Raff ich jetzt nicht, was für ein Link?


----------



## Veit Rausch (14. November 2007)

Ashtera schrieb:


> Hä? Raff ich jetzt nicht, was für ein Link?



oben im ersten post von mir. versteckt unter den namen "hier".


----------



## Ashtera (14. November 2007)

Veit schrieb:


> oben im ersten post von mir. versteckt unter den namen "hier".



Aso... Dann ist die Antwort ja Klar....


Du hast Jetzt deinen Client auf 2.3.... Die Loginserver stehen aber noch auf 2.2 .... Also sagt er dir das die Dateiversion nicht überprüft werden konnte. Also warte bis 1100 und ab gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Geh ich mal von aus, wär für mich jetzt das logischste...


----------



## Steamie (14. November 2007)

Veit schrieb:


> Aber hier gibts nen superschnellen download. ...



moin,

ich hab das mal ausprobiert und bekomme jetzt wenn ich mich einloge einen fehler angezeigt, dass die spielversion nicht verifiziert werden konnte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
reparieren geht auch nicht und auf nen neu install hab ich auch nich so die lust  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja hoffe mal das das mit der spielversion später klapt, wenn die server wieder on sind.
wollte es mal gesagt haben nich noch mehr leute dieses problem bekommen.

cu
steamie


----------



## Veit Rausch (14. November 2007)

Ashtera schrieb:


> Aso... Dann ist die Antwort ja Klar....
> Du hast Jetzt deinen Client auf 2.3.... Die Loginserver stehen aber noch auf 2.2 .... Also sagt er dir das die Dateiversion nicht überprüft werden konnte. Also warte bis 1100 und ab gehts
> 
> 
> ...




Ja, sowas vermute ich auch, da viele Blizzard-Seiten auch grad offline sind.

Da hilft nur die alte Bauernregel:
Never play on a patchday.

Und vor 11:00 sowieso nicht... hehe


----------



## Ashtera (14. November 2007)

Steamie schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich hab das mal ausprobiert und bekomme jetzt wenn ich mich einloge einen fehler angezeigt, dass die spielversion nicht verifiziert werden konnte.
> 
> ...



Ich hole Meine Patches immer von da.... gab noch nie Probleme. Wartet einfach bis die Server on sind, wie du schon so schön schreibst.


----------



## Steamie (14. November 2007)

Ashtera schrieb:


> Ich hole Meine Patches immer von da....



jo hab ich auch bissher immer.
aber diesen fehler hatte ich noch nie, sonst konnte man sich immer einlogen und sehen das die server alle rot sind ^^
hmm.


----------



## Ashtera (14. November 2007)

Wird scho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heinzitaur (14. November 2007)

Also einer is schon in der Liste (allerdings offline) :Aegwynn...(und ich wurde dem netterweise auch sofort zugeteilt...naja)


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2007)

oo supi sind jetzt im selben server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Alamor (14. November 2007)

Steamie schrieb:


> jo hab ich auch bissher immer.
> aber diesen fehler hatte ich noch nie, sonst konnte man sich immer einlogen und sehen das die server alle rot sind ^^
> hmm.



das sieht man nur wenn der Patch dort schon drauf ist. Sonst ist der Server einfach weg oder du kommst gar net rein.

Gut das ich einen Job habe. Da hab ich keine Probleme damit das am Vormittag das ganze gemacht wird. Tja, man merkt schon sehr wie viele Kiddies das spiel spielen :-) (können jetzt schon vorm pc hocken...ähm...keine schule?)


----------



## Veit Rausch (14. November 2007)

Alamor schrieb:


> Tja, man merkt schon sehr wie viele Kiddies das spiel spielen :-) (können jetzt schon vorm pc hocken...ähm...keine schule?)




ich muss gleich los zur uni! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wenn ich zurück bin läuft hoffentlich alles!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashtera (14. November 2007)

Öhm, ne denke dir Kiddys sind in der Schule, aber es gibt leute die Arbeiten nachmittags oder Nachts.... also..... psssst    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emilbull (14. November 2007)

Hier bei uns schneits auch n bisschen :>
Patch wird cool endlich schneller Twinken <3!
Muss leider gleich in die Schule -__-


----------



## Heinzitaur (14. November 2007)

Alamor schrieb:


> das sieht man nur wenn der Patch dort schon drauf ist. Sonst ist der Server einfach weg oder du kommst gar net rein.
> 
> Gut das ich einen Job habe. Da hab ich keine Probleme damit das am Vormittag das ganze gemacht wird. Tja, man merkt schon sehr wie viele Kiddies das spiel spielen :-) (können jetzt schon vorm pc hocken...ähm...keine schule?)




Muss ja ein Wahnsinnsjob sein, wenn du rumsurfen und andere als Kiddies bezichtigen kannst...ich für meinen Teil hab noch Urlaub...


----------



## kolesh (14. November 2007)

Alamor schrieb:


> Gut das ich einen Job habe. Da hab ich keine Probleme damit das am Vormittag das ganze gemacht wird. Tja, man merkt schon sehr wie viele Kiddies das spiel spielen :-) (können jetzt schon vorm pc hocken...ähm...keine schule?)



Ich hab auch nen Job, nennt sich System-Administrator, und ich hab "zu Update- und Recherchezwecken" I-Net-Zugang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Ashtera (14. November 2007)

Heinzitaur schrieb:


> Muss ja ein Wahnsinnsjob sein, wenn du rumsurfen und andere als Kiddies bezichtigen kannst...ich für meinen Teil hab noch Urlaub...




/sign    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steamie (14. November 2007)

Alamor schrieb:


> das sieht man nur wenn der Patch dort schon drauf ist. Sonst ist der Server einfach weg oder du kommst gar net rein.
> 
> Gut das ich einen Job habe. Da hab ich keine Probleme damit das am Vormittag das ganze gemacht wird. Tja, man merkt schon sehr wie viele Kiddies das spiel spielen :-) (können jetzt schon vorm pc hocken...ähm...keine schule?)



jau hasse rescht, bin 12, sitzt im keller und warte darauf das die server wieder gehen. btw wem juckt´s.

hab immer noch den fehler und wenn andere sich einlogen können ich aber nicht scheint irgendwas nicht zu stimmen.
hmm soo was mach ichn jetzt .. wie es schneit draussen? ^^


----------



## Ashtera (14. November 2007)

Steamie schrieb:


> jau hasse rescht, bin 12, sitzt im keller und warte darauf das die server wieder gehen. btw wem juckt´s.
> 
> hab immer noch den fehler und wenn andere sich einlogen können ich aber nicht scheint irgendwas nicht zu stimmen.
> hmm soo was mach ichn jetzt .. wie es schneit draussen? ^^



Du machst erstmal: WARTEN! um 1100 wird das dann sicher Gehen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Leg dir aber schonmal die WoW CD's raus, man weiß ja nie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heinzitaur (14. November 2007)

kolesh schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nen Job, nennt sich System-Administrator, und ich hab "zu Update- und Recherchezwecken" I-Net-Zugang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Aha und du recherchierst bei Buffed...wieviele Kiddies on sind...nett...aber ich hör jetz auf, näher auf dich einzugehen, bald is Weihnachten, da muss ich mir net die Laune vermiesen lassen


----------



## kolesh (14. November 2007)

Heinzitaur schrieb:


> Aha und du recherchierst bei Buffed...wieviele Kiddies on sind...nett...aber ich hör jetz auf, näher auf dich einzugehen, bald is Weihnachten, da muss ich mir net die Laune vermiesen lassen



Versteh ich jetzt zwar nicht, aber vielleicht hab ich das Ironie-Tag überlesen...


----------



## Riane (14. November 2007)

Moooooooooooorgen leeeeeeeeeeeeeeuddeeee! ;D


----------



## Ashtera (14. November 2007)

So, nu simma wieder alle nett zueinander.....


Ist jemand von euch im Realmpool Schattenbrand? Könnte man ja vllt mal zusammen das aLterac antesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (14. November 2007)

Huhu Riane!


----------



## Ashtera (14. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Moooooooooooorgen leeeeeeeeeeeeeeuddeeee! ;D



Mooiiinnnssseeennn


----------



## Heinzitaur (14. November 2007)

kolesh schrieb:


> Versteh ich jetzt zwar nicht, aber vielleicht hab ich das Ironie-Tag überlesen...



Man kann und muss nicht alles verstehen...vertragen wir uns am besten sonst werd ich net alt...


EDIT: Ja moin an alle (muss ja höflich bleiben)!


----------



## b1ubb (14. November 2007)

mittwoch ? 
großer patch day !
Server und chars zu 99,999999999% bis 17 uhr ned erreichbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kolesh (14. November 2007)

Macht nix, vor 17:00 bin ich selten daheim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (14. November 2007)

Huhu b1ubb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na was macht meine Sig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne brauch keine mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine finde ich jetzt eigentlich ziemlich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuhrt (14. November 2007)

das is echt zum kotzen ey immer wenn ich krank bin ist mittwoch, die sollen echt mal ne nachtschicht einlegen...


----------



## b1ubb (14. November 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Huhu b1ubb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jetzt hast du wieder gute chancen ... 
sorry !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber jetzt läufts mit meiner freundin wieder - die hatte nämlich mein "designer notebook" also dort 
wo ich alles grafische mache =) hrhrh

also wenn es sich ausgeht - dieses wochenende !!
ich brauch eh auch eine - also eventuell dieses wochenende ! 
aber wenn du willst kann ich dir deine miteinbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kolesh (14. November 2007)

Naja, wenn ich mal krank werde ist meist Wochenende, ärgert mich genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

@Heinzitaur

Da ich mich generell über nichts ärgere, was mir eine mir unbekannte Person im Forum schreibt, brauchen wir uns auch nicht wieder zu vertragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich habs nur wirklich nicht verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Riane (14. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> mittwoch ?
> großer patch day !
> Server und chars zu 99,999999999% bis 17 uhr ned erreichbar
> 
> ...



hoffentlich! ^^ bin heute wohl erst etwa um 19:00 zu hause, also ist es mir egal.. ;D


----------



## Yayoi (14. November 2007)

Morgen ^^ Hoffentlich gibts nicht solche Startprobleme wie mit dem letzten Patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (14. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> also wenn es sich ausgeht - dieses wochenende !!
> ich brauch eh auch eine - also eventuell dieses wochenende !
> aber wenn du willst kann ich dir deine miteinbauen
> 
> ...


Hehe.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klaro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn du noch meine PN hast mit meinen Wünschen ^^
Wennste die nochma brauchst dann sag Bescheid!

Edit: Wo bleibt Dalmi? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (14. November 2007)

Uuuuh mir ist gerade aufgefallen, das der thread in 4 tagen sieben monate alt ist! *wohoow* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ahja und die 1000 post grenze haben wir auch geknackt! ;D


----------



## b1ubb (14. November 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Hehe..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



glaubst du ich lösch deine PN´s `???

würd ich mich NIE traun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (14. November 2007)

Neeeeeeeeeeeeed neues PVP Mount!


----------



## Kuhrt (14. November 2007)

hört ma pls auf ein böses omen herauf zu beschwören die server sind um 11.00 uhr MESZ online und basta  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (14. November 2007)

Juliy schrieb:


> Neeeeeeeeeeeeed neues PVP Mount!



gibt es neue? ^^


----------



## Amarillo (14. November 2007)

Ola! Mittwochsthreadgemeinde!


----------



## Mardras (14. November 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Ola! Mittwochsthreadgemeinde!



moin moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (14. November 2007)

Moin Amarillo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dich hab ich ja schon fast vergessen *schäm*


----------



## b1ubb (14. November 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Ola! Mittwochsthreadgemeinde!



wie er jetzt auch hier posen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (14. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wie er jetzt auch hier posen will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lass ihn doch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (14. November 2007)

tu ich doch eh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich wollte es nur mal erwähnen 

/hallo amarillo
say: Ihr begrüßt Amarillo herzlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (14. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> tu ich doch eh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



spamm000r!!! ich hoffe nur, dass nicht alle deine post's so sinnfrei sind. du posthunter!!!!














































































xDDD


----------



## Belsina5 (14. November 2007)

freu heute kommt der neue patch 
bin ja schon so gespannt


----------



## b1ubb (14. November 2007)

ne nur die hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 =)


----------



## Riane (14. November 2007)

der gerade vor dir geschrieben hat? ^^


----------



## Wagdy (14. November 2007)

Guten Morgen Ihrs.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin letzte Woche auf den Thread hier gestoßen und finds echt klasse.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Macht weiter so, es scheint nämlich echt noch Leute zu geben, 
die es immer noch nicht geschafft haben, zu raffen das 
Mittwochs Patch-Day ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also hold on 
Wagdy


----------



## Achereto (14. November 2007)

guten Morgen und so.
Server down? nanu? wie kann denn das passieren? Die von Blizz habens mal wieder versaubeutelt!!11einself

hach, wie ich mich auf den Patch freue. Gestern tickte meine Weihe bei den Ogern im Nagrand (neben der Arena) für 112 bei 179 spelldmg. Heute Nachmittag werde ich wohl auf 600-700 spelldmg kommen. Bin da wirklich sehr gespannt, was das ausmacht.


----------



## dejaspeed (14. November 2007)

eindeutig vielzuviel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuhrt (14. November 2007)

lol ihr seid hier ja immernoch kräftig am müll labern ^^ 

zum thema anfänger - wenns die nicht gäbe würde es irgentwann keine mmorpg´s geben !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lamer2 (14. November 2007)

Ist WoW down oder liegts an mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *scherz*

he he xD

*einen kleinen spaß geleistet* ^^

Ich freue mich schon riesieg auf die neue INI.


----------



## Riane (14. November 2007)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> eindeutig vielzuviel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



./signed!

+10% dmg BÄMBÄM! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber.. *pssst* ich will damit nicht zu sehr rumschreien.. sonst gibts wieder whinethreads! *duck*


----------



## Elgabriel (14. November 2007)

Bitte helft mir, ich glaube mein WOW ist kaputt xD


----------



## Wagdy (14. November 2007)

Hehe, genau!^^


----------



## b1ubb (14. November 2007)

Elgabriel schrieb:


> Bitte helft mir, ich glaube mein WOW ist kaputt xD



jo hab soeben von blizzard ne mail bekommen:

Leider müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass der Patch ein kleineres Problem ergeben hat.
Der Charakter Server wurde heruntergefahren - und kommt nicht mehr Online.
Die Techniker arbeiten alle daran.
Wir bitten um Verständniss falls die Chars nicht mehr vorhanden sein sollten.

naja kann man nix machen ;D


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Níght06 (14. November 2007)

So ich bin dann mal beim Arzt hoffe das ich um 11 wieder da bin um zu zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (14. November 2007)

Níght06 schrieb:


> So ich bin dann mal beim Arzt hoffe das ich um 11 wieder da bin um zu zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn du ihm nicht von deinem wow problem erzählst
läßt er dich vielleicht sogar wieder gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganieda (14. November 2007)

Guten Morgen, 

man man , Ihr seid heut aber fleissig am posten, im Gegensatz zur letzen Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei uns hat der Schnee den Regen abgelöst, zum Glück habe ich keine Kehrwoche, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, Hausarbeit muss ich trotzdem machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. November 2007)

bei uns löst sich der ganze schnee gerade wieder in matsch auf.
und joa heut eis hier viel los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


viel unfug zum durchlesen und freuen^^


----------



## Darkgaara (14. November 2007)

so gepatcht hab ich mein Game gerade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jetzt müssen nur noch die Server on kommen und ich kann mir endlich mein Ingi-Mount holen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (14. November 2007)

UNFUUUG!! 

wir könnten mal ein spiel spielen, dass ich im wow-europe forum aufgeschnappt habe. ^^ wer mitmachen will, macht mit, wer nicht mitmachen will flamet! ^^

-> wir schreiben unseren nickname mit dem KINN!!
ich leg auch gleich mal los! :>


545r89i9qahuhjhhjunz433e34

meine behinderte tastatur ist einfach zu klein! ^^


----------



## b1ubb (14. November 2007)

man ich würde liebend gerne mitmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur kommt das ein bisschen blöd wenn ich jetzt mit dem kinn mein namen schreibe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die mitarbeiter fragen mich bestimmt ob ich nicht mehr alle tassen im schrank habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: ich glaub nciht das deine tastatur zu klein ist .. cih glaub einfach dein kinn ist zu dick =) whahaha


----------



## Amarillo (14. November 2007)

Gibt ja auch noch andere Körperteile mit denen *Mann* tippen kann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (14. November 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Gibt ja auch noch andere Körperteile mit denen *Mann* tippen kann!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich kann schon ned mit dem kinn tippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


glaubst du ich hol mein chuck norris raus =) ?!!?!??!?!


----------



## Riane (14. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> man ich würde liebend gerne mitmachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mein lehrlingsbetreuer war 2 m hinter mir und ein arbeitskollege sass auch noch im büro, als ich das so unaufällig wie möglich gemacht habe.. ^^ und NEIN! meine tastatur ist echt beschissen klein! ^^ sicher, mein kinn ist nicht das kleinste, aber so gross nun auch wieder nicht! ^^


----------



## overnice (14. November 2007)

hehe elf uhr und genau 3 min  server noch down ....... war ja klar ^^


----------



## Dragorius (14. November 2007)

blub

wayne

mfg drago ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (14. November 2007)

die werden wohl auch noch ziemlich lange down bleiben! x_X 
aber zum glück bin ich am "arbeiten" *hust*


----------



## stremi (14. November 2007)

/close


----------



## b1ubb (14. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> die werden wohl auch noch ziemlich lange down bleiben! x_X
> aber zum glück bin ich am "arbeiten" *hust*


meine rede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nazgule17 (14. November 2007)

omg ... naja
Ich hab keine Server zu âuswahl ^^


----------



## Dragorius (14. November 2007)

stremi schrieb:


> /close







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

absolut dafür. aber dann bitte an jedem patchday ^^


----------



## crescent (14. November 2007)

stremi schrieb:


> /close



/signed


----------



## The Holy Paladin (14. November 2007)

> Leider müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass der Patch ein kleineres Problem ergeben hat.
> Der Charakter Server wurde heruntergefahren - und kommt nicht mehr Online.
> Die Techniker arbeiten alle daran.
> Wir bitten um Verständniss falls die Chars nicht mehr vorhanden sein sollten.



Das klingt ja wieder grandios.


----------



## Corann (14. November 2007)

verdammt den thread wollte ich heut doch aufmachen. *grml* da hat man einmal urlaub wenn gepatcht wird und dann is jemand schneller xD


----------



## mightyBaron (14. November 2007)

Dragorius schrieb:


> blub
> 
> wayne
> 
> ...




Egitl musst du aus dem Thread ein 12.00 Uhr machen da 11.00 Uhr MEZ Pariser Zeit bei uns +1Stunde ist.


----------



## Razoth (14. November 2007)

Nicht Closen... dann ist kein Großer Zeit vertreib mehr da -.- eingekauft und aufgeräumt hab ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GobliN (14. November 2007)

Hm..

Wie weit kommt ihr?

Wenn ich mein PW eingebe steht da direkt "Fehlgeschlagen" ...
Also es kommt nicht mal zur Serverauswahl...

Habt ihr das auch? Oder ist es nur bei mir?

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## ledy (14. November 2007)

Dragorius schrieb:


> blub
> 
> wayne
> 
> ...




so wie immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedog (14. November 2007)

Haben wir denn wirklich was anderes erwartet ?


----------



## Windkrieg (14. November 2007)

11:11 und ich warte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## overnice (14. November 2007)

jaja wohl dem der arbeiten ist   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber ich bin ein krankes hässchen was zu hause sitzt und sich langweilt und nun aus lauter verzweiflung hier postet ^^
mensch will doch endlich meinen 2ten char auf 70 bringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argeyl (14. November 2007)

habe mich lange nicht mehr so auf nen neuen patch gefreut.... da werden minuten zur ewigkeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (14. November 2007)

man echt, Dragorius was denkst du dir bei so einem Thread
und dann noch so ein posting ?

denkst du auch manchmal nach ? 
glaubst du das ist lustig ? 

echt ... poah sowas hasse ich - und da bin ich froh kein mod zu sein 
weil da würd ich dir gleich ... 
ach egal ... 
auch wenn ich es nicht gerne sag - aber bitte closed das !


----------



## SixtenF (14. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wollte auch mal was sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (14. November 2007)

/forenbann


----------



## Himbi (14. November 2007)

Wenn die server down sind dann räumt die Bude auf, bringt den müll runter kauft Blumen für euren Schatz oder geht duschen und heult net rum.^^


Gruss Himbi


----------



## b1ubb (14. November 2007)

Argeyl schrieb:


> habe mich lange nicht mehr so auf nen neuen patch gefreut.... da werden minuten zur ewigkeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da kannst du bestimmt noch ein paar stündchen warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (14. November 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Gibt ja auch noch andere Körperteile mit denen *Mann* tippen kann!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn ich das mache würde es nicht anders Aussehen als bei Riane! muahahahha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (14. November 2007)

Dragorius schrieb:


> blub
> 
> wayne
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlinralph (14. November 2007)

B1bubb:

man echt, Dragorius was denkst du dir bei so einem Thread
und dann noch so ein posting ?

denkst du auch manchmal nach ?
glaubst du das ist lustig ?

echt ... poah sowas hasse ich - und da bin ich froh kein mod zu sein
weil da würd ich dir gleich ...
ach egal ...
auch wenn ich es nicht gerne sag - aber bitte closed das !





und wieder meldet sich der Foren blubb, der ist echt die Krönung


----------



## Corann (14. November 2007)

ihr seid doch nur neidisch das ihr den thread nich geöffnet habt xD

NEIDER SEID IHR alle zusammen die hier whinen ^^


----------



## Fellator (14. November 2007)

mightyBaron schrieb:


> Egitl musst du aus dem Thread ein 12.00 Uhr machen da 11.00 Uhr MEZ Pariser Zeit bei uns +1Stunde ist.



was muss denn eigl alles bei solchen Patchdays von seiten blizz gemacht werden? einfach neuen patch auf server spielen oder mehr?


----------



## stremi (14. November 2007)

Wieso sind Patchdays keine Freitage?^^


----------



## Ena (14. November 2007)

Will meine PropellOr Maschine gogo blizz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rightthere (14. November 2007)

11:15 und NIX ! :X


----------



## Icedog (14. November 2007)

mightyBaron schrieb:


> Egitl musst du aus dem Thread ein 12.00 Uhr machen da 11.00 Uhr MEZ Pariser Zeit bei uns +1Stunde ist.



Also Wir haben auch MEZ = Mittel Europäische Zeit !!!!

In Paris ist es genauso spät wie in Berlin !


----------



## Riane (14. November 2007)

stremi schrieb:


> Wieso sind Patchdays keine Freitage?^^



was würde denn das ausmachen? oO


----------



## unze (14. November 2007)

Fellator schrieb:


> was muss denn eigl alles bei solchen Patchdays von seiten blizz gemacht werden? einfach neuen patch auf server spielen oder mehr?



Erdkunde net aufgepasst MEZ=MEZ, Pariser Zeit=Berliner Zeit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cifer182 (14. November 2007)

Jaja so is es....einmal will man der erste sein und was is....

SERVER DOWN^^


----------



## Szyslak (14. November 2007)

Na, Tipps abgeben Leute!
Wie viele Posts gehen hier rein bis zu gemacht wird? 
Need eure Tips:


Ich sage 49!


----------



## 2Pac (14. November 2007)

Da is bestimmt wieder einer am rumfummeln das gleich wieder alles unter Wasser steht...


----------



## Ena (14. November 2007)

Bischen mehr glaube ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gesia (14. November 2007)

Ich will zocken !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaizu (14. November 2007)

wie immer nichts anderes gewohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corann (14. November 2007)

mightyBaron schrieb:


> Egitl musst du aus dem Thread ein 12.00 Uhr machen da 11.00 Uhr MEZ Pariser Zeit bei uns +1Stunde ist.




MEZ oder auch CET ist unsere Zeit.

Sprich 11 Uhr in Frankreich ist gleich 11 Uhr in Deutschland. 

Geh mal auf www.zeitzonen.de und lass dir mal die Zeit von Frankreich anzeigen xD

Ich weiß bin ein Klugscheißer ^^


----------



## Stââdi153 (14. November 2007)

Seht es mal positiv Ihr könnt wenigsten mal aufräumen einkaufen frauchen essen machen o.ä. ^^


----------



## Razoth (14. November 2007)

Naaajjjjaaa -.- LANGEWEILE


----------



## stremi (14. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> was würde denn das ausmachen? oO



Dann müsste ich nicht im Büro sitzen...


----------



## Trespan (14. November 2007)

Ich finds nur rofl,

fangen jede Woche so viele Neue Spieler an die nicht wissen das an einem Patchday einfach es sein kann, dass die vorgegebene Zeit nicht reicht ?
Oder sind das Kinder die vom Leben keine Ahnung haben und Papa den Account bezahlt ?
Warum ?
Weil es im Leben nie immer genau auf die Zeit passt und das Leben sich nicht planen lässt !, oder sind solche die solche Threads eröffnen immer pünktlich, genau und vergessen nie was ??, wenn ja dann nehme ich alles zurück !

Mal im ernst bin auch wow-süchtig ja ich stehe dazu, aber das ich gleich einen Thread eröffnen muss kurz nach 11 Uhr weil die Server noch down sind, das ist net mehr süchtig das ist ............

Gruss und Ende!

Trespan


----------



## Snissel (14. November 2007)

Naja also es nützt doch eigentlich nix wenn wir uns jetzt verrückt machen oder?
Einfach abwarten und tee trinken..........ne ehrlich mich nervt des auch

11:19 und nix passiert


----------



## Ena (14. November 2007)

Frankreich
Mi. 14.11.2007
11:16:21 Uhr


----------



## Arkanoss (14. November 2007)

*schaut auf die Uhr....* Waaaaaaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  es isr 11:20 und immer noch alles closed.
Echt das doch doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  jedes mal das selbe an nem patch day und ich denke das auch die anderen Propleme da wieder kommen werden (feststecken im BG, bugs ohne ende usw etc.)langsam ist es echt zum verrückt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagdy (14. November 2007)

Jojo, iss klar Szys...^^

Ich könnt wetten, das die Server auch noch ne ganze Weile
unten sind...zumindest bis dann, wenn ich wieder arbeiten gehen
muss....Hab heut leider Spätschicht...hehe

Aber scheint an meinem Glück zu liegen, wie immer!

Also...Her mit dummen Sprüchen, unterhaltet mich...

Achja und Szys..lass *IHN* stecken!^^


----------



## Fräsh (14. November 2007)

*3sek. heul* genug!


----------



## Mamburger (14. November 2007)

ja genau heute hab ich frei und hätt zeit JAMMERFLUCH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ena (14. November 2007)

NEED PROPELLOR MASCHINE :O


----------



## b1ubb (14. November 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Wenn ich das mache würde es nicht anders Aussehen als bei Riane! muahahahha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie du drückst dann gezielt rianes kudelmudel ? =) 
armer szy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JohnDoe_JohnDoe (14. November 2007)

...wer hat denn etwas anderes erwartet.....


----------



## Kehldron (14. November 2007)

Das einige Leute immer direkt die Threads "analysieren" müssen.Werd Psychiater....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paxter (14. November 2007)

mightyBaron schrieb:


> Egitl musst du aus dem Thread ein 12.00 Uhr machen da 11.00 Uhr MEZ Pariser Zeit bei uns +1Stunde ist.


pisa läßt grüßen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annihilus (14. November 2007)

naja gibts haltn hotfix is ja wayne ^^


----------



## Bananabill (14. November 2007)

11.22 ich will zocken


----------



## 2Pac (14. November 2007)

Werden die Server von genau 5-11 (oder halb 12...) immer down gemacht?
Wenn ja warum machen die es nicht früher zb 24h abends dann is er ca um 6 uhr auf den servern und jeder kann spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumanchu-Zuluhed (14. November 2007)

Mir is langweilig!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Aurelien- (14. November 2007)

eben,wer hat was anderes erwartet,das war so klar

typisch Blizz halt *pfeif*


----------



## 67cent (14. November 2007)

ALLES WERD GUT !!!!


----------



## Razoth (14. November 2007)

11 uhr 21 -.-


----------



## Simsonite (14. November 2007)

Ich wär gern ein Tauren Magier


----------



## taramar (14. November 2007)

BLUBB BLUBB BLUBB.IS DOCH WAYNE OB DIE OFF SIND.DAS IS GANZ NORMAL.DAS KANN NOCH DAUERN.ICH SCHÄTE MAL DAS WIRD HEUT MITTAG.
DAS LEBEN GEHT AUCH OHNE WOW.ES WIRD SICH BESTIMMT KIERN UMBRINGEN.
UND ZUM THEMA AUFRÄUMEN HÄTT ICH NOCH NEN ANDERER TIPP.
BACKT PLÄTZCHEN BLAD IST WEIHNACHTEN.ICH BIN KRÄFTIG DABEI
HF&GL BEIM WARTEN


----------



## Riane (14. November 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Wenn ich das mache würde es nicht anders Aussehen als bei Riane! muahahahha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



deine tastatur muss ja dann echt mini sein! :O tasten 0.5 x 0.5 cm! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ;D


----------



## Ambraka (14. November 2007)

> ....oder geht duschen und heult net rum.^^



o0 is den schon wieder Weihnachten???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taramar (14. November 2007)

11:22UHR


----------



## Uschiauschemnitz (14. November 2007)

rofl 11 Uhr Pariser Zeit ist auch 11 Uhr in Deutschland. Dort ist MEZ und bei uns auch. 

Gibt nen Satz der heisst "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach ma Fresse halten" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und btw "Never play on patch day" Also chillt mal und zockt morgen wenn alles Lagfrei ist Zul Aman an.


----------



## Windkrieg (14. November 2007)

Bin schon so wuschig wegen Zul'Aman, direkt vorm Eingang ausgeloggt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taramar (14. November 2007)

Jo bald ist sowet und ich hab schon 2 sorten fertig leeeecker und sry wegen caps vorhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlinralph (14. November 2007)

taramar schrieb:


> BLUBB BLUBB BLUBB.IS DOCH WAYNE OB DIE OFF SIND.DAS IS GANZ NORMAL.DAS KANN NOCH DAUERN.ICH SCHÄTE MAL DAS WIRD HEUT MITTAG.
> DAS LEBEN GEHT AUCH OHNE WOW.ES WIRD SICH BESTIMMT KIERN UMBRINGEN.
> UND ZUM THEMA AUFRÄUMEN HÄTT ICH NOCH NEN ANDERER TIPP.
> BACKT PLÄTZCHEN BLAD IST WEIHNACHTEN.ICH BIN KRÄFTIG DABEI
> HF&GL BEIM WARTEN




Ich bin für ne Pisa-Studie^^


----------



## Deadwool (14. November 2007)

Wenn Blizz bis 11:30 die Server nicht hochgefahren hat und ich endlich zocken kann, kündige ich meinen Account und lösche alle meine 70er Chars! Jawoll!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razoth (14. November 2007)

Freak


----------



## Corann (14. November 2007)

alle ins WoW Forum und Vote 4 einen Tag zusätzliche Spielzeit 

mal versuchen den Traffic hier runter zu schrauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nensy (14. November 2007)

Also gehen die Server um 12:00 wieder online, wenn ich MightyBaron glauben  darf?


----------



## Amaron88 (14. November 2007)

Ihr tut alles so als wäre das der erste Patch Day wo die Server nicht um Punkt 11 on sind! Gab auch Patchdays da waren die server erst gegen Abend wieder on und wenn schon man kann soviel anderes machen wie wow spielen, und wenn nicht Get a life 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bananabill (14. November 2007)

Nab ej ich warte


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. November 2007)

omg xD

aber schonmal addon geupdatet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dank den amis gibts für viele schon updates

achja die amis musten bis 14:00 warten bis alels wieder onlien war^^


----------



## -Aurelien- (14. November 2007)

naja badewasser läuft grad^^
nix duschen


----------



## taramar (14. November 2007)

wuschig wegen zul.naja wenn ich wuschig bin dann hast nen anderen grund


----------



## Serinara (14. November 2007)

Fellator schrieb:


> was muss denn eigl alles bei solchen Patchdays von seiten blizz gemacht werden? einfach neuen patch auf server spielen oder mehr?



Beten

ups

... mein Schnürsenkel ist auf auf...


----------



## Savasci (14. November 2007)

Fellator schrieb:


> was muss denn eigl alles bei solchen Patchdays von seiten blizz gemacht werden? einfach neuen patch auf server spielen oder mehr?



U.a. wird von jedem einzelnen wow Spieler, 1 Silber geklaut, was kaum einem auffällt dieses Silber stapelt sich in unmengen und wird dan getarnt als china farmer an die wow spieler wieder verkauft

thats business


----------



## Asfalot (14. November 2007)

Keks?

Sorry für gehaltvollen Spam fehlts momentan einfach.

Da ich Arbeitnehmer bin und erst gegen 17:00 feierabend mache schließe ich mich dem wayne an.


----------



## Syleen (14. November 2007)

2Pac schrieb:


> Werden die Server von genau 5-11 (oder halb 12...) immer down gemacht?
> Wenn ja warum machen die es nicht früher zb 24h abends dann is er ca um 6 uhr auf den servern und jeder kann spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



.....weil wahrscheinlich 24:00 Uhr die Hälfte aller spieler durch Instanzen rauscht und dann eine abschaltung nicht lustig finden würde nehm ich mal an.


----------



## Razoth (14. November 2007)

> Ihr tut alles so als wäre das der erste Patch Day wo die Server nicht um Punkt 11 on sind! Gab auch Patchdays da waren die server erst gegen Abend wieder on und wenn schon man kann soviel anderes machen wie wow spielen, und wenn nicht Get a life wink.gif



ein Life is zu teuer


----------



## Nensy (14. November 2007)

Server sind wieder on..















...NICHT!


----------



## -Aurelien- (14. November 2007)

wer is alles für corans idee?
hand heben!

*hand heb*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mamburger (14. November 2007)

mann ich hab schon den ganzen morgen aufgeräumt, die wohnung ist blitzeblank...geduscht bin ich auch...ich  sag nur : ZEIT IST GELD BLIZZ !!!


----------



## taramar (14. November 2007)

villeicht dauerts auch bis morgen^^


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2007)

sei gier sicher der server geht noch ma down glaube ich zu mindenst weil wirklicj jeder auf allen servern vor Zul Aman steht


----------



## Razoth (14. November 2007)

bei mir sind keine server on -.-


----------



## Bananabill (14. November 2007)

hand heb


----------



## Riane (14. November 2007)

Ohnein.. ich hoffe das gibt nicht allzu grosse probleme mit den addons -.-'' *angstkrieg*


/edit meint: 



b1ubb schrieb:


> wie du drückst dann gezielt rianes kudelmudel ? =)
> armer szy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du schwein(?)! ^^


----------



## taramar (14. November 2007)

ich denk mal wenn jeder zul rennt brennt der server nieder und es laggt übelst


----------



## Smoerebroetchen (14. November 2007)

wenn man es genau nimmt schreibt Blizz: von 3.00 Uhr MESZ bis 11:00 Uhr MESZ

täusche ich mich und MESZ = Mitteleuropäische_Sommer_zeit - sprich da die ja nimmer ist wirds also doch 12:00 Uhr *grinz*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Aurelien- (14. November 2007)

scheiß auf zul aman^^
klassenänderungen sind wichtiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2Pac (14. November 2007)

He schon seite 5 wenn das noch bis abends sind sind wir schon bei 40


----------



## Dragorius (14. November 2007)

taramar schrieb:


> 11:22UHR



hmm ^^ machste das jetzt den ganzen vormittag, mittag und nachmittag ? bis die server wieder online gehn ? 

SPAMMER  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 67cent (14. November 2007)

es tut sich langsam !!! die zeit werd kürzer hihi


----------



## Nensy (14. November 2007)

Will meinen Dudu weiterzocken :S


----------



## AlexStrikes (14. November 2007)

11:24 und noch nichts passiert


----------



## Deadwool (14. November 2007)

Server kommen rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taramar (14. November 2007)

11:27


----------



## 2Pac (14. November 2007)

manche server kommen hoch


----------



## Ambraka (14. November 2007)

schonmal niknaks tüte aufreiß


----------



## Amaron88 (14. November 2007)

/sticky


----------



## Darksim (14. November 2007)

Paar Server sind schon da DDD


----------



## Bananabill (14. November 2007)

Ich Hasse warten


----------



## Salika (14. November 2007)

so die ersten server sind on, un jetz freut euch


----------



## Ambraka (14. November 2007)

/push


----------



## Nightalb (14. November 2007)

server online


----------



## Razoth (14. November 2007)

> villeicht dauerts auch bis morgen^^




Och nö


----------



## Riane (14. November 2007)

~.~


----------



## Azerus (14. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> man echt, Dragorius was denkst du dir bei so einem Thread
> und dann noch so ein posting ?
> 
> denkst du auch manchmal nach ?
> ...




Was erwartest du?
Das Spiel ist ab 12 ............


/closed            pls


----------



## Corann (14. November 2007)

so close thread

Server fahren hoch ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. November 2007)

du bist nur leider monate zu langsam...
es gibt DEN Thread schon seit fast 7 Monaten:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=8532

und dann auch noch aufruf zum flame...
/close


----------



## Micalus (14. November 2007)

nur Bullshit wie immer... patch kommt wie immer nich gut...

/closed


----------



## -Aurelien- (14. November 2007)

Ambossar leider noch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bananabill (14. November 2007)

lol glaube nur meine server sind noch off


----------



## Snissel (14. November 2007)

MÖB​


----------



## Nensy (14. November 2007)

Warum is Frostwolf nicht on?


----------



## LónêWòlf (14. November 2007)

mightyBaron schrieb:


> Egitl musst du aus dem Thread ein 12.00 Uhr machen da 11.00 Uhr MEZ Pariser Zeit bei uns +1Stunde ist.




Du schon mal was mitbekommen, da steht MEZ was soviel bedeutet wie Mitteleuropäische Zeit, net MESZ das wäre Mitteleuropäische Sommerzeit, dann wäre deine Analogie richtig denn wenn MESZ dann haben wir +1 Stunde, aber du hast wohl net mitbekommen das es wieder die Zeitumstellung gab wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?
Und nu zu den "Es ist 11 Uhr und die Server sind noch net on" nur mal so wisst ihr was es für eine arbeit ist nur die Europäischen Server zu Patchen, das ist extreme arbeit net einfach "Patch Doppelklick Fertig".
Macht was sinnvolles,  LESEN z.B.  kein Buffed-Magazin(sorry buffys ^^, nix gegen euch) , net Gamestar, Stern oder ähnliches, sondern mal ein Buch das Bildet, oder Romane!!!


Behaltet die Fehler die ihr hier findet, ich brauche sie nicht.


----------



## AlexStrikes (14. November 2007)

alle server fahren hoch nur meiner nich *heul*


----------



## Tolk (14. November 2007)

Gibts doch nicht, ich will die Sachen hier lesen, aber immer kommt ne neue Seite dazu -.- Nicht so schnell bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alamor (14. November 2007)

GobliN schrieb:


> Hm..
> 
> Wie weit kommt ihr?
> 
> ...



Wie lautet den dein Passwort? Ich probiers mal für dich :-)


----------



## -Aurelien- (14. November 2007)

LoL


----------



## Valdrasiala (14. November 2007)

Hab hier noch ne Packung Kekse liegen...
P.S. Gleich ist Mittagspause :-)


----------



## Imfalasiel (14. November 2007)

ihr sitzt zuhause, könnt bald zocken, seid geduldig und WAYNE  ^^

sitz grad in der Uni am Linux Rechner: WAYNE xD


----------



## Semrak (14. November 2007)

Wartet halt 5Minuten^^ vllt is euer server ja zufällig opfer eines Käfers geworden^^

Wird schon on kommen in n par min^^

MFG Semrak

/Close


----------



## Freakalarm (14. November 2007)

grrrr.... schon eine halbe stunde warten und da läuft nix xD und mein hässchen hat noch schule ^^ naja warten wa halt

                                            be cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razoth (14. November 2007)

MEIN SERVR SOLL AUCH STARTEN


----------



## -Aurelien- (14. November 2007)

Linux?
kann man das essen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grombo22 (14. November 2007)

mighty wo wohnst du den also bei mir ist paris und berlin und eigentlich ja auch ganz deutschland österreich und schweiz in der gleichen zeitzone korrigier mich falls ich mich irren sollte^^


----------



## D-bo/strike Lex-vitae (14. November 2007)

Jo also vorweg die Server sind jetzt wieder online also alle klappe halten und spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GobliN (14. November 2007)

Kein Stress..

DIe Server werden jetzt nacheinander wieder hochgefahren...


----------



## b1ubb (14. November 2007)

jetzt ist gerade niemand im zimmer - so kinn name:


bv1zuhjbvgb

hmmm gar ned so schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich bin alleine eigentlich könnte ich versuch 2 auch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ne ich lass mal =)


----------



## Bananabill (14. November 2007)

Man Onyxia und Frostwolf kommen net in die puschen . Das syndikat auch net mist


----------



## Nensy (14. November 2007)

GOGO FROSTWOLF!


----------



## Tolk (14. November 2007)

Also bei mir sind jetzt fast alle Server wieder on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razoth (14. November 2007)

> Das syndikat auch net mist



Arrrgghhh


----------



## Mycz (14. November 2007)

Eigentlich bekomme ich momentan bisschen Angst, ob ich Wow heute noch auf meinen Rechner zum Laufen bekomme. Da der Downloader bei mir die letzten Wochen aktiv war, sind schnell der Startpatch von 0,5MB downgeloadet. Danach läuft der Balken für die 298 MB Download des Gesamtpatches schnell runter und es steht da die Meldung "Download abgeschlossen "Wow-2.2.3.7359-to-2.3.0.7561-deDe-patch" - Nach den bisherigen Patches startet nun eigentlich die Installation, aber bei mir tut sich nix weiter als das das Fenster geschlossen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habt ihr auch das Problem, und weiss jemand was zu tun ist?


----------



## Dragorius (14. November 2007)

Azerus schrieb:


> Was erwartest du?
> Das Spiel ist ab 12 ............
> /closed            pls




gz AZERUS,  zum ersten Posting in 13 Monaten ???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Newbie
Gruppe: Mitglieder
Beiträge: 1
Mitglied seit: 3.10.2006
Mitglieds-Nr.: 55.048


aber ja, wenn die server nun wieder online kommen sind meine 5 minuten ruhm vorbei. ich wünsch euch dann noch viel spaß beim zocken. ich bin  leider keine 12 mehr  aber das war bestimmt bezogen aufs geistige Alter ^^ und darf noch bis 16 uhr arbeiten ^^

/close


----------



## Nensy (14. November 2007)

Mit Betonung auf "Fast"!!


----------



## GobliN (14. November 2007)

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/serverstatus/

Check it out!


----------



## Imfalasiel (14. November 2007)

Linux ist ein tolles Betriebssystem, dass leider nicht mit WoW kompatibel ist, und auch mit anderen netten Sachen leider auch nicht. also> WAYNE xD


----------



## -Aurelien- (14. November 2007)

bei mir is das teil seit 9 installt ^^


----------



## The Holy Paladin (14. November 2007)

Yeah Frost ist nun auch wieder zum Leben erwacht ! *jubel*


----------



## Razoth (14. November 2007)

YEAH SYNDIKAT IS ON


----------



## Daywa (14. November 2007)

Ihr seid so geil, ich komm mitm lesen garnich hinterher xD


----------



## Bananabill (14. November 2007)

Wann kommen die "Vollen" Server on??


----------



## Baddi18 (14. November 2007)

gief blackrock!


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2007)

da bist du nicht alleine


----------



## Bananabill (14. November 2007)

Razoth schrieb:


> YEAH SYNDIKAT IS ON


Endlich bei mir noch net aber lol


----------



## Riane (14. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlexStrikes (14. November 2007)

ist ja eigentlich jedesmal so das die server wo man ist zuletzt starten!!

finde ich echt schwachsinnig


----------



## Nensy (14. November 2007)

Omfg ich drück auf "Welt betreten" und das Spiel scheißt ab!


----------



## Schmandy (14. November 2007)

kann mir jemand sagen, warum es bei mir nicht geht? der patch läd und ist schon fertig aber wow startet nicht..... es passiert garnicht


----------



## -Aurelien- (14. November 2007)

so mein server is da, bis denn leudde 
Cheerio


----------



## TheWhitePanther (14. November 2007)

mightyBaron schrieb:


> Egitl musst du aus dem Thread ein 12.00 Uhr machen da 11.00 Uhr MEZ Pariser Zeit bei uns +1Stunde ist.



Stimmt nicht,Paris ist die selbe Zeitzone wie wir..


GRuß TheWhitePanther


----------



## Dragonfire64 (14. November 2007)

Imfalasiel schrieb:


> Linux ist ein tolles Betriebssystem, dass leider nicht mit WoW kompatibel ist, und auch mit anderen netten Sachen leider auch nicht. also> WAYNE xD



Ähm das stimmt so nich ganz hab selber XP und zocke WoW über Linux und zwar musste dann das Programm "Wine" über Software installiern, dann läufts tadellos (mein BS OpenSuSe 10.3 + XP Home)

MfG

Onkel Drago


----------



## b1ubb (14. November 2007)

man ich hoffe echt das die server bald wieder online sind
weil was ihr hier abzieht - ist echt unter aller sau 

man merkt bei manchen wirklichd as sie noch nicht viel in foren tätig waren ... echt der hammer


----------



## Platinen-gel (14. November 2007)

LOs rexxar  ich warte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freelancer (14. November 2007)

mightyBaron schrieb:


> Egitl musst du aus dem Thread ein 12.00 Uhr machen da 11.00 Uhr MEZ Pariser Zeit bei uns +1Stunde ist.



??? seid wann das den in europa gibt es 3 zeitzonen london gmt 0 athen gmt +2 rest ist gmt +1 

und da wir hier eine de seite haben haben wohl fast alle hier genau die gleiche zeit wie in Paris die ist auch gmt +1 

Also erst Infos besorgen und dann posten oder die uhr mal langsam auf winterzeit umstellen ^^


----------



## cazimir (14. November 2007)

stremi schrieb:


> /close


/lol


----------



## Dragorius (14. November 2007)

Imfalasiel schrieb:


> Linux ist ein tolles Betriebssystem, dass leider nicht mit WoW kompatibel ist, und auch mit anderen netten Sachen leider auch nicht. also> WAYNE xD




gibts bei linux nicht die möglichkeit (also bei obuntu auf jeden fall) einen virtuellen pc zu erstellen ??

also linux drauf und virtuellen pc mit windoofs aufsetzen und zocken ??? geht sowas nicht ?? ich muss mal nachher unsere linux leute hier fragen ^^

mfg drago


----------



## Imfalasiel (14. November 2007)

jo, @dragon, aber ich bin grad in der uni, und da ist das eher quatsch, da mein offener speicher ca 200 mb beträgt, ca... mach mal da dir wow drauf ^^


----------



## Orkanio (14. November 2007)

Never plan to play on Patch-Day!


----------



## Veit Rausch (14. November 2007)

BLAH BLAH BLAH

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/serverstatus/index.html


----------



## Tikume (14. November 2007)

Threads verschmolzen.


----------



## Riane (14. November 2007)

geilster comic ever!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (14. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Threads verschmolzen.



ich glaube es hätte uns mehr freude gemacht - den anderen thread einfach zu löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (14. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich glaube es hätte uns mehr freude gemacht - den anderen thread einfach zu löschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




und nicht unseren epixx-thread zu schänden


----------



## Dalmus (14. November 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Edit: Wo bleibt Dalmi?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du weißt doch - ich bin auf der Arbeit.
Und man mag es kam glauben, aber hin und wieder tue ich mal was für mein Geld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Mittwochs-Thead-Gemeinde knuddel*
Außerdem war der erste Eintrag von heute auf Seite 48 und jetzt sind wir bei Seite 61 ó.Ò
Das war nicht nur viel zum lesen, sondern teilweise auch noch irgendwie... naja... ziemlich wirr.
Und die Auflösung kommt wie in einem Krimi dann erst auf der letzten Seite:


Tikume schrieb:


> Threads verschmolzen.


Das erklärt dann wieder einiges. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich genieße gezwungenermaßen die Woche über mein RL und hab dann erst am Wochenende wieder die Gelegenheit zum zocken. Mal schaun, ob es Samstag nen ZA-ffa-raid gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varnamys (14. November 2007)

Imfalasiel schrieb:


> Linux ist ein tolles Betriebssystem, dass leider nicht mit WoW kompatibel ist, und auch mit anderen netten Sachen leider auch nicht. also> WAYNE xD


Jetzt frag ich mich grad ernsthaft wer an meinem Gedächtnis rumgefummelt und mir vorgegaukelt hat ich hätte etliche Monate WoW über Linux gespielt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kolesh (14. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Threads verschmolzen.



Das erklärt auch meine Verwirrung, warum plötzlich so viele Nonsens-Kommentare hier aufgetaucht sind...


----------



## Szyslak (14. November 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Du weißt doch - ich bin auf der Arbeit.
> Und man mag es kam glauben, aber hin und wieder tue ich mal was für mein Geld.
> 
> 
> ...


Mooooooooooin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wagdy schrieb:


> Jojo, iss klar Szys...^^
> 
> Ich könnt wetten, das die Server auch noch ne ganze Weile
> unten sind...zumindest bis dann, wenn ich wieder arbeiten gehen
> ...





b1ubb schrieb:


> wie du drückst dann gezielt rianes kudelmudel ? =)
> armer szy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Riane schrieb:


> deine tastatur muss ja dann echt mini sein! :O tasten 0.5 x 0.5 cm!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oh man, alles Neider. Nenene... ;|


----------



## Riane (14. November 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Mooooooooooin!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*hust* selbsterkenntnis ist der erste weg zur besserung! ;D


----------



## Grivok (21. November 2007)

moin jungs
was ist los? 
kurz vor 10uhr und kein post hier drin?
und nur 1 frage was mit den servern los ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganieda (21. November 2007)

Guten Morgen, 

puhh, und ich dachte schon dieser Tread wird nie wieder ausgegraben, hatte vorhin schon mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt , so frech zu sein und den Anfang zu machen, hab mich  aber nicht getraut. *Sich verschämt hinter Grivoks Rücken zu verstecken*

Ja was ist mit den Servern los?^^


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

morgen
was soll los sein?^^ bin auf der arbeit weiß es also net
sind sie down?


----------



## Grivok (21. November 2007)

keine ahnung bin auf der arbeit ^^
aber der thread rettet meinen langweiligen mittwoch morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (21. November 2007)

ka, ich schau dann mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (aber da ich keine Hilfe mein acc geht nicht Freds sehe, würde ich sagen ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Dalmus (21. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> morgen
> was soll los sein?^^ bin auf der arbeit weiß es also net
> sind sie down?


Dito. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hänge hier auf der Arbeit und unglaublicherweise ist auch ordentlich was zu tun derzeit. 
Sollten doch eigentlich heute alle nur einen Neustart erlebt haben die Server, oder?


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> ka, ich schau dann mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



heute steht der mittwoch in dem Thema "Ich habe aufgehört/ Ich bin süchtig/kann man aufhören". Was mich persönlich noch menr anpis... da es net so funny is wie die andern de..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (21. November 2007)

besser als der dienstag
der stand unter dem thema
was soll ich spielen? wo soll ich questen? welche rasse soll ich spielen? soll ich huehnchen oder rind zu mittag nehmen?


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> besser als der dienstag
> der stand unter dem thema
> was soll ich spielen? wo soll ich questen? welche rasse soll ich spielen? soll ich huehnchen oder rind zu mittag nehmen?



ich würde hühnchen nehmen find ich persönlich besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ne aber stimmt schon das ist immer so Tage weise wo ist 10000 mal das gleich thread gibt^^


----------



## Ganieda (21. November 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Dito.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dann ists aber ein langer Neustart, sind noch alle down, aber ist ja erst 10.00 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (21. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> ich würde hühnchen nehmen find ich persönlich besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin auch für Hühnchen!
Ich find das Thema sehr interessant...soll ich eine Umfrage machen oder wollen wirs gleich hier ausdiskutieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (21. November 2007)

umfragen sind immer gut...
und beleidige jeden sofort als flamer der dir ne direkte antwort gibt...
ist mir gestern passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich musst ja unbedingt die frage eines fraggels beantworten welchen server er nehmen soll ^^


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Ich bin auch für Hühnchen!
> Ich find das Thema sehr interessant...soll ich eine Umfrage machen oder wollen wirs gleich hier ausdiskutieren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hat wohl ehr wenig mit wow zu tun^^
aber kannst ja machen wird zwar in 10mins closed aber du hast es versucht *G*



> umfragen sind immer gut...
> und beleidige jeden sofort als flamer der dir ne direkte antwort gibt...
> ist mir gestern passiert wink.gif
> aber ich musst ja unbedingt die frage eines fraggels beantworten welchen server er nehmen soll ^^



Der Mithrilorden is cool =)


----------



## Yozoshura (21. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> hat wohl ehr wenig mit wow zu tun^^
> aber kannst ja machen wird zwar in 10mins closed aber du hast es versucht *G*
> Der Mithrilorden is cool =)



Na dann...ich machs kurz und übersichtlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vénom (21. November 2007)

o m g seit wnn seit ihr bitte wach ?


----------



## Grivok (21. November 2007)

6:30 uhr
warum?


----------



## Ganieda (21. November 2007)

6.00 Uhr


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Ganieda schrieb:


> 6.00 Uhr



same here
um 6 aufgestanden


----------



## Szyslak (21. November 2007)

Moin,
b1ubb? Riane?
omg.. i\\\'m scared..

€dit: Warum haut der mir die ganzen \\ Teile rein? o.O


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Moin,
> b1ubb? Riane?
> omg.. i\'m scared..



hab mich auch schon gewundert vorallem bei b1ubb der ist doch meist der first bumper =)
btw Dalmi fehlt auch


----------



## Szyslak (21. November 2007)

> btw Dalmi fehlt auch


Look page 61, scroll down..


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Look page 61, scroll down..



omg sry übersehen 

*rot werden*


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

Wie ich diesen Thread vergessen habe.. nc -.-''

*Moin ihr da!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit: Wer etwas benötigt gegen die langeweile soll einfach mal diese Seite besuchen -> http://www.chardev.org/!!
Hab mir gerade wieder eins gebastelt! ^^ -> http://www.chardev.org/?profile=1950


----------



## kolesh (21. November 2007)

Vénom schrieb:


> o m g seit wnn seit ihr bitte wach ?



4:50 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Wie ich diesen Thread vergessen habe.. nc -.-''
> 
> *Moin ihr da!*
> 
> ...



nett nett bau mir auch ma ein 
bb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mag das teil doch net da gibts keine heal hammer -.-


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> nett nett bau mir auch ma ein
> bb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da kann man echt viel zeit investieren. perfekt für einen langweiligen arbeitstag! ;D
btw: haben sie gerade etwas mit der schrift gemacht? irgendwie kommt mir die gerade anders vor.. oO


----------



## Ganieda (21. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Wie ich diesen Thread vergessen habe.. nc -.-''
> 
> *Moin ihr da!*
> 
> ...




Huii nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kolesh (21. November 2007)

Hmm, wenig los hier, die Server scheinen zu laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

b1ubb fehlt! oO


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> b1ubb fehlt! oO



haben wir auch schon gemerkt^^
Szyslak hat es auf Seite 62 angemerkt^^ (auch das du da noch gefehlt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> haben wir auch schon gemerkt^^
> Szyslak hat es auf Seite 62 angemerkt^^ (auch das du da noch gefehlt hast
> 
> 
> ...



hab ich gesehen, dennoch fehlt er immer noch! ;D


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> hab ich gesehen, dennoch fehlt er immer noch! ;D


^^
ev hat er heraus  gefunden was das wort "arbeit" bedeutet
mir ist es noch schleierhaft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> ^^
> ev hat er heraus  gefunden was das wort "arbeit" bedeutet
> mir ist es noch schleierhaft
> 
> ...



oder er wurde gekündigt, da er nicht gearbeitet hat! ^^


----------



## Thoor (21. November 2007)

wtf need s1 schultern:/


----------



## Minati (21. November 2007)

Mahlzeit zusammen *gähn*


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> oder er wurde gekündigt, da er nicht gearbeitet hat! ^^



dann ist er bestimmt am zoggen 
Arbeitslos = Dauersuchti  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Minati
Morgen und hol dir mal ne Kaffee dann gähnst auch net mehr so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw wie kann man jetzt erst aufstehen ??? Urlaub?


----------



## Yozoshura (21. November 2007)

Wieso komm ich nicht auf den Server?!

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen! 

Danke im Voraus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> dann ist er bestimmt am zoggen
> Arbeitslos = Dauersuchti
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich glaub so ist es! oder urlaub! ^^


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Wieso komm ich nicht auf den Server?!
> 
> Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen!
> 
> ...



Dein Acc wurde gelöscht es gibt kein WoW mehr und dein Inet wurde gekappt
es ist ein bug das du hier noch lesen/schreiben etc kannst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riane
Urlaub = Arbeitloser für kurze Zeit^^ mit mehr Geld


----------



## Dalmus (21. November 2007)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Wieso komm ich nicht auf den Server?!
> 
> Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen!
> 
> ...


Weil heute Wartugsarbeiten sind (wie jeden Mittwoch) und somit vor 11:00 nicht damit zu rechnen ist, daß die Server wieder on kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Riane: B1ubb ist doch Admin. Seit wann bekommen die Urlaub? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyriann (21. November 2007)

Ich will auch Urlaub  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das ich das zocken aber auch wegen Arbeit oder schlafen unterbrechen muss

 wie lästig


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Weil heute Wartugsarbeiten sind (wie jeden Mittwoch) und somit vor 11:00 nicht damit zu rechnen ist, daß die Server wieder on kommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schade du hast mein post unbrauchbar gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja egal   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterThardus (21. November 2007)

Tach die Damen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



nur noch 1 Woche bis Season 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (21. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> Dein Acc wurde gelöscht es gibt kein WoW mehr und dein Inet wurde gekappt
> es ist ein bug das du hier noch lesen/schreiben etc kannst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klingt ja furchtbar!!! und was kann ich dagegen tun? Muss ich um mein Leben fürchten?



Dalmus schrieb:


> Weil heute Wartugsarbeiten sind (wie jeden Mittwoch) und somit vor 11:00 nicht damit zu rechnen ist, daß die Server wieder on kommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das klingt unglogisch ich glaub dir kein Wort. Finde ich echt arm, wenn man Menschen mit echten Problemen nicht ernst nimmt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wartungsarbeiten...


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

seit wann ist b1ubb admin? oO


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Klingt ja furchtbar!!! und was kann ich dagegen tun? Muss ich um mein Leben fürchten?
> 
> Das klingt unglogisch ich glaub dir kein Wort. Finde ich echt arm, wenn man Menschen mit echten Problemen nicht ernst nimmt!
> 
> ...



zum 1Punkt: Rechner von einem Hohen Punkt runterwerfen. Nachhause gehen ins Bett legen und schlafen. Dann iwann aufstehen neune Rechner kaufen und alles ist gut.

zum 2Punkt: Immer die leute die ein nur veralbern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (21. November 2007)

da alle deine chars geloescht sind folge der nachstehenden anweisung!





Grivok schrieb:


> du wirst auf "die nachtwache" nen ork-jaeger spielen. maennlich...
> den nennst du "grond"
> ab level 5 wirst du kuerschnerei und bergbau skillen
> du gruendest ne gilde namens "mehrfach thread eroeffner"
> ...




tante edit sagt gerade, dass da noch dinge drin standen die hier nicht hingehoeren


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> da alle deine chars geloescht sind folge der nachstehenden anweisung!



problem ist wow gibt es ja nicht mehr da blizzard bei ihren Servern ne Brand hatte und alle auf einmal im Arsc.. sind


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> problem ist wow gibt es ja nicht mehr da blizzard bei ihren Servern ne Brand hatte und alle auf einmal im Arsc.. sind


 und dir noch 100€ in rechnung stellen, weil du nicht geholfen hast, den brand zu löschen!


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> und dir noch 100€ in rechnung stellen, weil du nicht geholfen hast, den brand zu löschen!



genau und die monatlichen Grundgebühren betragen (sobald sie neue server haben) 90€
desweitern hat Blizzard jetzt eigne Chinafarmer und verkauft gold bei Ebay


----------



## kolesh (21. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> problem ist wow gibt es ja nicht mehr da blizzard bei ihren Servern ne Brand hatte und alle auf einmal im Arsc.. sind



NEEEEIIIIIINNNNN !

Mein Leben hat keinen Sinn mehr, ich werf mich hinter nen Zug oder stürz mich aus dem Kellerfenster... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






(Hinweis: Ich trage keinerlei Suizidabsichten, das ist nur Humor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> genau und die monatlichen Grundgebühren betragen (sobald sie neue server haben) 90€
> desweitern hat Blizzard jetzt eigne Chinafarmer und verkauft gold bei Ebay



und das gilt nur für DICH! für die anderen, gibt es T7, 500% Flugmount und dazu noch 30k G!


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> und das gilt nur für DICH! für die anderen, gibt es T7, 500% Flugmount und dazu noch 30k G!



vergiss nicht den neuen Ruhestein den man an 500 Orte gleichzeitig legen kann und der 0sec CD hat


----------



## dejaspeed (21. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> Dein Acc wurde gelöscht es gibt kein WoW mehr und dein Inet wurde gekappt
> es ist ein bug das du hier noch lesen/schreiben etc kannst
> 
> 
> ...





Das ist kein Bug, das ist ein Feature!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> vergiss nicht den neuen Ruhestein den man an 500 Orte gleichzeitig legen kann und der 0sec CD hat




Immer und überall sein und das alles zur gleichen Zeit, einfach unbezahlbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Das ist kein Bug, das ist ein Feature!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein Bug

Wiki sagt zu Bug:

Bug [b&#652;g] hat im Englischen die Bedeutung Wanze, Käfer.

Davon abgeleitet bezeichnet bug auch:

** einen Programmfehler in einer Software*
    * eine Variante des Kartenspiels Poker, siehe Wildcard (Poker)
    * den Titel eines Horrorfilms, siehe Bug (Film)


also sag ich dazu auch bug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> vergiss nicht den neuen Ruhestein den man an 500 Orte gleichzeitig legen kann und der 0sec CD hat



sowas wäre nice!


----------



## dejaspeed (21. November 2007)

Ich weis was ein Bug ist, dieser Satz bezog sich auf eine aussage vom Microsoft bzgl Office 2007 (und mit verlaub, das solltest du eigtl kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 


Read More 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyriann (21. November 2007)

und das gilt nur für DICH! für die anderen, gibt es T7, 500% Flugmount und dazu noch 30k G!





ui fein fein fein da freu ich mich aber einen Leuchtkeks (der leuchtet damit man beim kauen  auch sehen kann was man ist ) 


allös meins aber wofür geb ich dennn die 30 k aus ??? Reittiersammlung??


bezahl ich dafür den Inneneinrichter für die Neudekoration von Unterstadt???


Wahhhhh nun bin ich innerlich zerrissen was mach ich denn HILFEEEE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyriann (21. November 2007)

und das gilt nur für DICH! für die anderen, gibt es T7, 500% Flugmount und dazu noch 30k G!





ui fein fein fein da freu ich mich aber einen Leuchtkeks (der leuchtet damit man beim kauen  auch sehen kann was man isst jahaaaa ) 


allös meins aber wofür geb ich dennn die 30 k aus ??? Reittiersammlung??


bezahl ich dafür den Inneneinrichter für die Neudekoration von Unterstadt???


Wahhhhh nun bin ich innerlich zerrissen was mach ich denn HILFEEEE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Ich weis was ein Bug ist, dieser Satz bezog sich auf eine aussage vom Microsoft bzgl Office 2007 (und mit verlaub, das solltest du eigtl kennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nein kann ich bis heute nicht da ich vor 3 Jahren das letzte mal wiss mit windows zu tun hatte (außer der Arbeits Pc hier aber der läuft auf xp und vista etc kommt da nicht rauf der wird auch bald auf Linux umgestellt)


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Lyriann schrieb:


> und das gilt nur für DICH! für die anderen, gibt es T7, 500% Flugmount und dazu noch 30k G!
> ui fein fein fein da freu ich mich aber einen Leuchtkeks (der leuchtet damit man beim kauen  auch sehen kann was man isst jahaaaa )
> allös meins aber wofür geb ich dennn die 30 k aus ??? Reittiersammlung??
> bezahl ich dafür den Inneneinrichter für die Neudekoration von Unterstadt???
> ...



kauf dir für das gold  Erfrischendes Quellwasser mehr brauchst du nicht

dmn i hate myself schon wieder doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (21. November 2007)

Nee nicht aufgestanden .. wohl eher um die Uhrzeit auf Arbeit erschienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kaffee hatte ich heute schon 5 intus .. mehr gehen nicht, ansonsten dreh ich noch frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

./afk essen!


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> ./afk essen!



gudden ich mach mich dann auch gleich aufn weg und du kannst den . ruchig weglassen wir sind net in wow =)


----------



## Lyriann (21. November 2007)

> kauf dir für das gold Erfrischendes Quellwasser mehr brauchst du nicht




SOOOOviel Wasser ich kann doch nicht schwimmen 


Hat wer ne Schwimmente für mich *fragend umguck*


----------



## Grivok (21. November 2007)

damit hat sich der verschobene fred bzg huhn oder rind eh erledigt^^


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> damit hat sich der verschobene fred bzg huhn oder rind eh erledigt^^



wo ist es hin?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lyriann meine kriegst du net die brauch ich selber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (21. November 2007)

gott und die welt...
da interessiert es glaube ich aber keinen


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> gott und die welt...
> da interessiert es glaube ich aber keinen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann müssen wir mal ne neues machen mit wow essen ^^


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

die sind auch irgendwie doof! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyriann (21. November 2007)

Keine Schwimmente ? 

Na dann ein Elekk das ist doch sowas ähnliches   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

son Swimmingpoolaufblasvieh halt


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Lyriann schrieb:


> Keine Schwimmente ?
> 
> Na dann ein Elekk das ist doch sowas ähnliches
> 
> ...



ne kodo hätte ich noch ^^


----------



## -Wega- (21. November 2007)

meine chars wurden heute gar nicht geloescht :-(

muss ich mir jetzt sorgen machen, was ist passiert?


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

-Wega- schrieb:


> meine chars wurden heute gar nicht geloescht :-(
> 
> muss ich mir jetzt sorgen machen, was ist passiert?



private servre zählen net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyriann (21. November 2007)

Können Kodos denn schwimmen ? die sehen so schwer aus ? 

Oder ist das ein Schwimmkodo mit seitlichen Potons?


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Lyriann schrieb:


> Können Kodos denn schwimmen ? die sehen so schwer aus ?
> 
> Oder ist das ein Schwimmkodo mit seitlichen Potons?



ne den setzt man ins wasser und dann hat man kein problem mehr, weil das wasser weg is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imbachar (21. November 2007)

webaction schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass nun so gut wie jeder, der WoW spielt, weiß, dass jeden mittwoch wartungsarbeiten sind^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




So Treads gibts öfter oder?


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

Lyriann schrieb:


> Können Kodos denn schwimmen ? die sehen so schwer aus ?
> 
> Oder ist das ein Schwimmkodo mit seitlichen Potons?



ja die gibt es es. wahlweise sogar mit fünfklanghorn!


----------



## Grivok (21. November 2007)

und wenn das wasser noch da ist und etwas zu tief, binde dem kodo einfach 4 gnome unter die fuesse....
als stelzen


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> und wenn das wasser noch da ist und etwas zu tief, binde dem kodo einfach 4 gnome unter die fuesse....
> als stelzen



muss man dann aber nicht einen wl dabei habe? wegen wasseratmung? :/


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> und wenn das wasser noch da ist und etwas zu tief, binde dem kodo einfach 4 gnome unter die fuesse....
> als stelzen



Stand up for your Rights
GNOME POWER
GNOME POWER

nimm lieber tauren die sind größe und saugen mit ihrem fell auch noch wasser auf


----------



## Lyriann (21. November 2007)

Aber Kodos weigern sich glaube ich aus anerzogenen Gründen auf Tauren zu treten   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kann ich das Kodo denn gelb anmalen damit es wenigstens die Farbe von einer Schwimmente hat ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Lyriann schrieb:


> Aber Kodos weigern sich glaube ich aus anerzogenen Gründen auf Tauren zu treten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



auf tauren raufsteigen tun sie gern wird ja auch umgekehrt gemacht
und von mir aus kannst das"?" Kodo auch Rosa anmahlen wenn du drauf stehst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (21. November 2007)

wasn dummsülzthread

*schnell mitmachen*

Je nach felllänge des Kodos rasierne und Tatoowieren oder eingfach Blondieren

P.S Gnome eignen sich nich als Stelzen, aufgrund Ihrer Runden Köpfe rutscht das Kodo zu oft ab, selbst wenn die angebunden sind. Probierts mit Zwergen, die sind eh viel belastbarer, und ein stück höher.


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> wasn dummsülzthread
> 
> *schnell mitmachen*
> 
> ...



ich wäre für männliche schwuchtel blutelfen.


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> ich wäre für männliche schwuchtel blutelfen.



gibt es auch nicht schwu... männliche blutelfen?


----------



## Yozoshura (21. November 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> wasn dummsülzthread
> 
> *schnell mitmachen*
> 
> ...




Klar von der Logik her, sollte man eher Zwerge verwenden. Doch wie ich finde hab ich zumindest einen Funken (wenn auch nur einen winzigigen) Respekt vor den Zwergen und finde das daher etwas ehrverletzend für das Zwergenvolk. Bei Gnomen ist das was anderes...dann findet man wenigstens verwendung für diese Kreaturen.

Ps. Ja essen kann man die Gnome auch noch, meine schmecken am besten! Kauft Gnome bei Yozoshuras "Frische Gnome Shop" (schleichwerbung)


----------



## Grivok (21. November 2007)

wofuer denn wasseratmung?

damit die gnome ueberleben?


----------



## Grimmrog (21. November 2007)

k.a aber die sind schon irgendwie andersherum die männlichen Blutelfen, aber die tanzstile der meisten Männlichen rassen sehen leicht andersherum aus (gnnome udn Nachtelfen) Nur Tauren sehen echt aus als wenn sie son Richtigen Brunfttanz hinlegen XD

wir haben zum gag mal zu 5. Tauren erstellt, sind in Thunderbluff rumgerannt, und haben alle weiblichen chars angemuht, und uns mit /tanzen im Kreis rundrum gestellt, sah urigst komisch aus.
Schade das ich meine ganzen Chars auf Allyseite hab, Die tauren haben einfach den kuscheligesten-Zottelstyle-Bonus.


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> gibt es auch nicht schwu... männliche blutelfen?


hm.. stimmt, gibt es nicht! ^^



Grivok schrieb:


> wofuer denn wasseratmung?
> 
> damit die gnome ueberleben?


genau deshalb! :>


----------



## Lyriann (21. November 2007)

also wir malen das Kodo gelb an 

verpassen ihm rosa Punkte

binden ihm Zwerge unter die Füße 

und mit den Gnomen hauen wir auf die Trommeln um die Frenzys zu verjagen 
oder zu füttern Hauptsache die knabbern das Kodo nicht an 


Zwerge kriegen keine Unterwasseratmung die speichern genug Luft in ihrem buschigen Bart 

hab ich   was vergessen ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

Lyriann schrieb:


> also wir malen das Kodo gelb an
> 
> verpassen ihm rosa Punkte
> 
> ...



nein.. und deshalb ist das nun wohl die def. ausführung! ;D


----------



## Grivok (21. November 2007)

mal zu nem anderen thema, das mir gestern aufgefallen ist
warum wird mein hubschrauber schneller wenn ich mit der reitgerte auf ihn einschlage, oder ihm ne moehre vor die front haenge....?


----------



## Lyriann (21. November 2007)

das liegt an der Seele der Hulapuppe die hat Angst das du damit ihren Grasrock kaputdrischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> mal zu nem anderen thema, das mir gestern aufgefallen ist
> warum wird mein hubschrauber schneller wenn ich mit der reitgerte auf ihn einschlage, oder ihm ne moehre vor die front haenge....?



die möhre weil in dem hubschrauber kleine chinesen drin sitzten die den antreiben und mit der gerte weil die chinesen angst davor haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> die möhre weil in dem hubschrauber kleine chinesen drin sitzten die den antreiben und mit der gerte weil die chinesen angst davor haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



klingt komisch, ist aber so.. x_X 


*ICH HAB ES NÄMLICH GESEHEN!*


----------



## Grivok (21. November 2007)

mal wieder einer von den tollen "was soll ich spielen threads" *wuerg*

blizzard sollte beim kauf darauf bestehen ne entscheidungsumfrage zu starten
solange man nicht mindesten 5/6 sachen selbststaendig entscheiden kann, darf man das spiel nicht kaufen

oder man sollte erst nen thread eroeffnen ob man sich das spiel kaufen soll und wenn ja wo


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> mal wieder einer von den tollen "was soll ich spielen threads" *wuerg*
> 
> blizzard sollte beim kauf darauf bestehen ne entscheidungsumfrage zu starten
> solange man nicht mindesten 5/6 sachen selbststaendig entscheiden kann, darf man das spiel nicht kaufen
> ...



habs auch schon gesehen und mein senf dazu abgegeben... die leute rallen es einfach nicht das es sowas wie ein gehirn gibt oder die sufu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> mal wieder einer von den tollen "was soll ich spielen threads" *wuerg*
> 
> blizzard sollte beim kauf darauf bestehen ne entscheidungsumfrage zu starten
> solange man nicht mindesten 5/6 sachen selbststaendig entscheiden kann, darf man das spiel nicht kaufen
> ...



ich würde sagen, er ist für spam freigegeben! ^^


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> klingt komisch, ist aber so.. x_X
> *ICH HAB ES NÄMLICH GESEHEN!*



hast selbst mal drin gearbeitet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> hast selbst mal drin gearbeitet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein.. hier sollte etwas ziemlich grausames stehen, musste mir dann aber doch eingestehen, dass ich sowas nicht schreiben darf/kann. ^^


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> nein.. hier sollte etwas ziemlich grausames stehen, musste mir dann aber doch eingestehen, dass ich sowas nicht schreiben darf/kann. ^^



^^
achso du bist auch son chinasklaventreiber der ne hubschrauber hat ah ok das sag alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> ich würde sagen, er ist für spam freigegeben! ^^


da nehm ich dich beim wort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und zum thema: das warn nich nur chinesen, ich habe auch koreaner gesehn, und ich meine mich erinnern zu können das der ruderer neben mir nicht gelb war.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

naja ich hab nur davon gehört, dass da sogar auch chinesen im alter von 10 - 12 in so einem hubschrauber arbeiten. also nehmt euch in acht vor klagen wegen kinderarbeit! <.<


----------



## Lurock (21. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> naja ich hab nur davon gehört, dass da sogar auch chinesen im alter von 10 - 12 in so einem hubschrauber arbeiten. also nehmt euch in acht vor klagen wegen kinderarbeit! <.<


hast du dich grad selbst geoutet?^^


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> naja ich hab nur davon gehört, dass da sogar auch chinesen im alter von 10 - 12 in so einem hubschrauber arbeiten. also nehmt euch in acht vor klagen wegen kinderarbeit! <.<



chinsene sind mit 3 Jahren aus dem Kindesalter heraus ab dann sind sie voll Erwerbstätig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lurock ist das nicht das gleiche?^^


----------



## Lurock (21. November 2007)

stimmt^^ asien = chinesen!


----------



## Grivok (21. November 2007)

naja 
hat heute immer noch nicht blubb gemacht im forum....
was los?


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

aber wirklich. ich hab von "einem kumpel" gehört, dass er sich eine klage eingehandlet hat, weil er kleine asiaten, die nur "i love you" und "oke" sagen konnten, für sie farmen liess und ihnen dafür pro monat ein bischen essen schickte. sie meinten, sowas ist unzuverlässig und absolut abstossend. danach durfte er nur noch wasser schicken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




oh man ey.. hört mal auf mit dem scheiss.. ihr zieht mich auf ein total niedriges niveau! ~.~ und ich bin noch lange nicht auf dem tiefpunkt.. -.-


----------



## Toyuki (21. November 2007)

so ich bin wech für heut mach früher feierabend kb mehr
bya


----------



## Riane (21. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> so ich bin wech für heut mach früher feierabend kb mehr
> bya



schönen abend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


cya


----------



## Lyriann (21. November 2007)

TSCHÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖööö


----------



## Lurock (21. November 2007)

ciao mit ö


----------



## Grivok (21. November 2007)

bis morgen ^^


----------



## Szyslak (28. November 2007)

Guten Morgen..!


----------



## niggiboy (28. November 2007)

m o i n s e n 

... auch wenn es bei mir jetzt gerade 17:05 uhr ist .. *smile*


----------



## MasterV (28. November 2007)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich lieg krank zuhause....
Ziemlicher Mist
Wie geht's euch?


----------



## Róki (28. November 2007)

Moin Moin


----------



## Lyriann (28. November 2007)

<<< Krank Zuhause  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

Guten Morgen ihr da! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BadCryEye (28. November 2007)

den ganzen Vormittag frei :-(


----------



## GobliN (28. November 2007)

tja, so ist das Leben halt.

Freut euch auf nachher. Dann gibt es die neue PvP-Saison.
Immerhin etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserdem bin ich bis um 16 Uhr ausser Haus. Das passt dann schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veit Rausch (28. November 2007)

MasterV schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Lyriann schrieb:


> <<< Krank Zuhause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Bin auch seit Montag Morgen krank... sogar zu krank um WoW zu spielen.
Denn jede aufrechte Haltung schmerzt in jeder Region des Körpers.. achje!

Was habt ihr denn?
Bei mir sinds: Kopschmerzen, Magen-Darm-Grippe & 39°C Fieber (im Moment messe ich grad nochmal).


Nachtrag: 37.5°C Stand: 08:02




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luziver (28. November 2007)

hey !

dieser thread mag ja hilfreich sein für leute die gerade mit wow angefangen haben, aber is nur halt die frage ob die , wenn sie gerade angefangen haben, auch buffed kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wo ich mit wow angefangen habe, kannte ich solche seiten/addon noch nicht, daher isses sone frage mit dem thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (28. November 2007)

Veit schrieb:


> Bin auch seit Montag Morgen krank... sogar zu krank um WoW zu spielen.
> Denn jede aufrechte Haltung schmerzt in jeder Region des Körpers.. achje!
> 
> Was habt ihr denn?
> ...



Genau das gleiche wie du!
ich hab 38,4°C


----------



## Toyuki (28. November 2007)

morgen!

euche kranken gutte besserung =)

wb Riane
wo warst den solang?^^ auch ins wow-europe.de forum abgehaun?^^


----------



## Veit Rausch (28. November 2007)

MasterV schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche wie du!
> ich hab 38,4°C



Haste Medikamente? Ich bin zu allem "Übel" auch noch total pleute um mir Rezepte zu holen.
Musste schon Pfanddosen wegbringen um mir die 10&#8364; für den Artz zu besorgen.
Warum muss ich auch am Monatsende krank werden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das Einizge was ich habe, sind Kopschmerztabletten die nicht schmecken.

Gestern hab ich Pellkartoffeln (vorm Kochen geschält) mit Quark gegessen, schmeckt und hilft wunderbar.
Heute gibts Hühnersuppe.

Ansonsten literweise Tee, kiloweise Zwieback und stundenweise Schlaf...

Hat sonst noch wer tolle Hausfrauentipps?


----------



## Melchiør (28. November 2007)

Guten Morgen Leute,

an diejenigen die krank sind --> Neid

Ich habe mich grad durch den total überfüllten Bahnverkehr gekämpft um jetzt fröstelnd und gelangweilt auf der Arbeit zu stitzen, da aufgrund von Monatsabschluss nichts bei uns los ist.

Ich wäre soooooo gern jetzt zu Hause in meinem Bettchen und würde dann so gegen 10 frühstücken und dann so gegen 11 mal checken ob die Server schon on sind und dann ersma Ehre und Arenapunkte vershoppen, aber nein ich gammel hier ab.

Ach du grausame Welt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mardras (28. November 2007)

Veit schrieb:


> Hat sonst noch wer tolle Hausfrauentipps?



#Hausfrauentipp vielleicht nicht, eher Hausmanntipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nen lecker warmes Bierchen^^


----------



## Yozoshura (28. November 2007)

OMG die Server sind down!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Wieso seid ihr krank? Das macht absolut keinen Sinn...


----------



## Melchiør (28. November 2007)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> OMG die Server sind down!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wieso macht das den keinen Sinn?! Oo


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> OMG die Server sind down!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da hast du recht! ~.~
need auch kranksein. weiss nichtmal, wann ich dass das letzte mal war. ^^


----------



## Fefel (28. November 2007)

....^^ Nein man will immer krank sein ,aber wenns einem dann mal richtig doof geht ...
mag man ganz fix wieder gesund werden


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

Fefel schrieb:


> ....^^ Nein man will immer krank sein ,aber wenns einem dann mal richtig doof geht ...
> mag man ganz fix wieder gesund werden



naja.. ich weiss gar nicht mehr wie das ist! :O


----------



## Toyuki (28. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> naja.. ich weiss gar nicht mehr wie das ist! :O



GEIL!!

lange schlafen, nur gammeln, tv gucken, im bed liegen, z0ggen, essen und net arbeiten!


----------



## Fefel (28. November 2007)

^^das kein krank seien 
das is ^^ naja heut is net so mein Tag keine Lust rauszugehen ,,Krankheit"^^^^^^^^


----------



## Yozoshura (28. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> GEIL!!
> 
> lange schlafen, nur gammeln, tv gucken, im bed liegen, z0ggen, essen und net arbeiten!



Du warst wohl noch nie richtig krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also dieses krank wie du es beschreibst ist genial^^


ps. Das macht keinen Sinn weil man nich zoggen kann König Melchior. (Die Könige werden auch immer dümmer xD)


----------



## Fefel (28. November 2007)

Yozoshura deine Unterschriftskatze guckt mich voll psycho an ;_; ich hab angst


----------



## Melchiør (28. November 2007)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Du warst wohl noch nie richtig krank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das war nur ne Frage, aber danke für die äußerst nette Antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmalhans (28. November 2007)

<< krank zu hause. riesen sch....


----------



## Toyuki (28. November 2007)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Du warst wohl noch nie richtig krank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja des letzt ma richtig krank (hab grade ma überlegt^^) war ich vor 1 Jahr da lag ich 2 Wochen (OHNE WOW) im Krankenhaus wegen sonem shice ambruch (doppelter...) das war shice pur!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (28. November 2007)

Fefel schrieb:


> Yozoshura deine Unterschriftskatze guckt mich voll psycho an ;_; ich hab angst



...und das zu recht!

Deine einzige Chance ist eine eigene Unterschriftskatze zu benutzen um meine von dir abzulenken! Viel glück, du wirst es brauchen.


----------



## Baloron (28. November 2007)

Guten morgen allerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


seit wochen les ich jetzt euren threat hier und dacht ich meld mich auch mal.
der liebe student (ich) hat ja mittwoch frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...ach ja...hilfe server sin down!
lassts euch ned stressen in der arbeit, hoffe er fällt angenehm für euch aus

so on

euer balo


----------



## Pâtris (28. November 2007)

Server on: 11.00 Uhr
Arbeitsbeginn: 11.15 Uhr

ich hasse Spätschicht auf nen Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (28. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> naja des letzt ma richtig krank (hab grade ma überlegt^^) war ich vor 1 Jahr da lag ich 2 Wochen (OHNE WOW) im Krankenhaus wegen sonem shice ambruch (doppelter...) das war shice pur!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na siehste du, macht doch nicht so spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Naja ich muss in einer Stunde für ca. 1.5h zum Zahnarzt...


----------



## Fefel (28. November 2007)

*die Bilder von lolcat.com blocken Taste drück* !!!!
tja^^ xDDDDD


----------



## Toyuki (28. November 2007)

Baloron schrieb:


> Guten morgen allerseits
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



studenten = DMN LAMMER
wieso habt ihr frei??? ihr macht doch eh nie wirklich was und jetzt auch noch frei...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw ich hab ne theroie why die alle krank sind
Die wollen sich gleich um 11 Uhr ihr arena set 1 holen^^


----------



## b1ubb (28. November 2007)

Arbeit bis 17:00 

17;30 - Artena Set 1 holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hrhrhrh


----------



## Baloron (28. November 2007)

mein beileid...aber wenigstens verdienst du geld und ned nur die paar nebenbei groschen wie ich...naja...1,5 jahre noch dann gehts bei mir auch endlich wieder los mit der kohle


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> naja des letzt ma richtig krank (hab grade ma überlegt^^) war ich vor 1 Jahr da lag ich 2 Wochen (OHNE WOW) im Krankenhaus wegen sonem shice ambruch (doppelter...) das war shice pur!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haha nup! ^^


----------



## Baloron (28. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> studenten = DMN LAMMER
> wieso habt ihr frei??? ihr macht doch eh nie wirklich was und jetzt auch noch frei...
> 
> 
> ...



hmm naja...im großen und ganzen hast recht...schwitzen muss ich ned oft...aber mit der lernerei und nebenjob komm ich auch auf ca 40-45 stunden die woche...aber klar gegen arbeiten is des ned der stress...hab ja selber 6 jahre in der werkstatt gebuckelt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (28. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Haha nup! ^^


 
-.-


@ Baloron ok da hast auch recht *freu*

B1ubb ist bei mir auch so denke aber ich habs schon um 17.20 (zumindest 1-2 teile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

ich glaub ich bin der einzige der keine ehre gefarmt hat! *fg
heute abend kara clearen. need abzeichen! ;D


----------



## Pâtris (28. November 2007)

hab schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.buffed.de/forum/public/style_emoticons//smile.gif[/IMG]



wie alt bist du denn? 6 jahre arbeiten? mit 16 kommen normale arbeiter in die lehre( also müsstest du über 22 sein)


----------



## Szyslak (28. November 2007)

Btw. Ihr seid alles kranke Spammer.


----------



## b1ubb (28. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> -.-
> @ Baloron ok da hast auch recht *freu*
> 
> B1ubb ist bei mir auch so denke aber ich habs schon um 17.20 (zumindest 1-2 teile
> ...



ich bin neugierig wieviel leute - dort stehen =) 
und sich die ganzen a1 set kauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrh




Riane schrieb:


> ich glaub ich bin der einzige der keine ehre gefarmt hat! *fg
> heute abend kara clearen. need abzeichen! ;D



hrhrh riane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ne kara wird am samstag gecleard !

gestern war gruul und heute wieder
gestern 1. gruul run - als MT

und was droppt mein SCHILD !!! WOHOOOOOO =)


----------



## Toyuki (28. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> ich glaub ich bin der einzige der keine ehre gefarmt hat! *fg
> heute abend kara clearen. need abzeichen! ;D



haha pwned n00b keine ehre lol^^
naja dafür war ich noch net kara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das kommt aber am we^^ (bin ja auch erst seit 5played tagen 70^^ mit dem shami)

@ B1ubb bin ehr gespannt wieviele leute in sw damit rumrennen^^

und gz zum schild =)


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Btw. Ihr seid alles kranke Spammer.



*hust* sagt gerade der richtige *räusper* ;D



Toyuki schrieb:


> haha pwned n00b keine ehre lol^^
> naja dafür war ich noch net kara
> 
> 
> ...



Kara macht mega spass. meine mit abstand lieblings raid inze! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






b1ubb schrieb:


> ich bin neugierig wieviel leute - dort stehen =)
> und sich die ganzen a1 set kauft
> 
> 
> ...



ne bei uns immer mittwoch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geht auch meistens ziemlich fix. 4 max 5 stunden! ^^


----------



## Baloron (28. November 2007)

lehre angefangen mit 17 lehre mit 21 beendet..ein jahr zivi...3 jahre gearbeitet...dann ein jahr BOS..dann nochmal gearbeitet (brauchte kohle) ach mach mas kurz...bin 27 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is halt ned easy wenn eltern keine kohle haben^^


ach ja...ahb realschule gemacht^^


----------



## Pâtris (28. November 2007)

Baloron schrieb:


> lehre angefangen mit 17 lehre mit 21 beendet..ein jahr zivi...3 jahre gearbeitet...dann ein jahr BOS..dann nochmal gearbeitet (brauchte kohle) ach mach mas kurz...bin 27
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol....wie alt biste, wenn du ausstudiert hast? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baloron (28. November 2007)

da bin ich dann 29^^


----------



## Pâtris (28. November 2007)

solange die anderen studenten dich nicht "opa" nennen^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baloron (28. November 2007)

aber dafür auch alles selber finanziert^^ ess im hotel mama nur noch wenn da wer geburtstag hat oder weihnachten is^^


----------



## Szyslak (28. November 2007)

> ich bin neugierig wieviel leute - dort stehen =)
> und sich die ganzen a1 set kauft
> 
> 
> ...


FUFUFUFUFUFU!!!!
ICH HASSE DICH!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!
Wahahahahahahaa!!!!!!!!!!
Ich konnte 2 / 12 mal nicht Gruul töten und was dropt? Das Schild...
Das gleiche mit Lurker und dem Kolben.. WAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Baloron (28. November 2007)

Pâtris schrieb:


> solange die ander studenten dich nicht "opa" nennen^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe^^ nene die schätzen mich alle auf 20-24^^ buckel in den ferien aufm bau des hält knackig^^


----------



## Szyslak (28. November 2007)

> *hust* sagt gerade der richtige *räusper* ;D


Ich und Spam? Wo gibts denn sowas? *pfeiff*


----------



## Toyuki (28. November 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> FUFUFUFUFUFU!!!!
> ICH HASSE DICH!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!
> ...



da würde ich dann mal ganz stumpf sagen

pwned^^


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> FUFUFUFUFUFU!!!!
> ICH HASSE DICH!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!
> ...



armes tuck tuck! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir wurde dafür schon vier mal die robe vom nightbane weggerollt.. ~.~ die ich bräuchte für mein fire equipment! x_X


----------



## Pâtris (28. November 2007)

Baloron schrieb:


> hehe^^ nene die schätzen mich alle auf 20-24^^ buckel in den ferien aufm bau des hält knackig^^


 na klar....war 15 jahre maurer^^ jetzt ist der rücken kaputt und ich darf ne neue lehre ( umschulung ) machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (28. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> zensur wegen spamm



Willkommen bei den Seniors =)


----------



## Baloron (28. November 2007)

nnene ned alls maurer^^ machen trockenbau und holz^^ also nur fliegengewicht und halt auch nur in den ferien da kann der rücken sich erholen..bin sonst nebenbei pizzaflitzer....und 6 jahre als LkW mechaniker haben ja für ne grundmuskulatur gesorgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> Willkommen bei den Seniors =)



hä!? woher hast du das denn? ^^


----------



## Pâtris (28. November 2007)

und nun wird er arzt? (versteckter Witz)^^


----------



## Ganieda (28. November 2007)

Guten Morgen, 

ein Tipp für unsere Kranken heute:

Zwieback, Hühnersuppe, Tee (gerne auch Schwarztee), Cola mit Salzstängel, geriebener Apfel, zerdrückte Banane. und gaaanz wichtig, als Wohlfühlbonus eine Wärmeflasche oder ein Kirschkernsäckchen auf den malträdierten Bauch legen. 

Gute Besserung an Euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long


----------



## Baloron (28. November 2007)

Pâtris schrieb:


> und nun wird er arzt? (versteckter Witz)^^


*gefunden*


----------



## Toyuki (28. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> hä!? woher hast du das denn? ^^



Riane  	

*
Senior*
****

Gruppe: Mitglieder
*Beiträge: 500*
Mitglied seit: 20.12.2006
Mitglieds-Nr.: 104.816


----------



## Pâtris (28. November 2007)

Ganieda schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ein Tipp für unsere Kranken heute:
> 
> ...


und wenn ich nun magen und darm habe? dann denke ich doch nicht ans essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kimbini (28. November 2007)

ahhh .... schon wieder mittwoch! hätte ich daran gedacht, wäre ich im bett geblieben!!!


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> Riane
> 
> *
> Senior*
> ...



Oha.. gar nicht gesehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganieda (28. November 2007)

Naja, fang erstmal mit dem trinken an, Flüssigkeitszufuhr ist atm sehr wichtig. (Oje jetzt kommt die besorgte Mama aus mir raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Baloron (28. November 2007)

Ganieda schrieb:


> Naja, fang erstmal mit dem trinken an, Flüssigkeitszufuhr ist atm sehr wichtig. (Oje jetzt kommt die besorgte Mama aus mir raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



huhu!!!!!!!ich seh die bist aus süddeutschland...*aufgeregt wink*..da komm die besten mamas her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pâtris (28. November 2007)

eure kinder scheinen ja schon aus dem hause zu sein^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und wie sieht es mit dem haushalt aus?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (28. November 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> FUFUFUFUFUFU!!!!
> ICH HASSE DICH!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




meins meins meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huutch (28. November 2007)

Ich will endlich einkaufen!^^  Alles für Ehre,................. ;O)))


----------



## Heinzitaur (28. November 2007)

@b1ubb: GZGZGZ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (28. November 2007)

halöle   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

Haben hier echt alle Ehre gefarmt? 
Also ich finde das s2 viel geiler! xD


----------



## Grivok (28. November 2007)

moin


----------



## MasterV (28. November 2007)

phuuu...
Mach gerade nebenbei meine Franzöisch Berichtigung^^
Hatte 2+ xD
Weiß zufällig einer was das Partizip von "avoir" ist?


----------



## Ganieda (28. November 2007)

Jo,  Betten sind ausgeschüttelt und gemacht, gelüftet wurde auch schon, Mittagessen kochen brauch ich noch nicht, ist noch zu früh^^ das einzige was ich nachher noch machen muss ist Hasenfutter kaufen gehen und die Waschmaschine ausräumen, aber bis dahin kann ich ja noch hier sitzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Baloron vielen Dank für das Kompliment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long


----------



## Szyslak (28. November 2007)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bildschönes Teil!
Aber vergiss es.. Ich renne schon seit nem halben Jahr mit dem Schildkrötenpanzerschild (Abzeichen) rum -.-
Nightbane dropt eh nix für Krieger, weder die Brustplatte oder das Schild.. noch nie gesehen..
Gruul dropt es nur wenn ich nicht dabei bin..
Jan\'Alai dropt auch kein Schild, bzw. hat es noch nie gedropt.. Naja so oft hab ich den nun nicht gekillt..


----------



## Szyslak (28. November 2007)

> phuuu...
> Mach gerade nebenbei meine Franzöisch Berichtigung^^
> Hatte 2+ xD
> Weiß zufällig einer was das Partizip von \\\"avoir\\\" ist?


Excaue moi, je ne sais pas!
Edit: Sry für Doppelpost, aber hier rechne ich immer mit 5 Antworten die Minute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (28. November 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Bildschönes Teil!
> Aber vergiss es.. Ich renne schon seit nem halben Jahr mit dem Schildkrötenpanzerschild (Abzeichen) rum -.-
> Nightbane dropt eh nix für Krieger, weder die Brustplatte oder das Schild.. noch nie gesehen..
> Gruul dropt es nur wenn ich nicht dabei bin..
> Jan\'Alai dropt auch kein Schild, bzw. hat es noch nie gedropt.. Naja so oft hab ich den nun nicht gekillt..



ach ja - ich zeig dir mal wie man krieger dropps kriegen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrh


----------



## MasterV (28. November 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Excaue moi, je ne sais pas!
> Edit: Sry für Doppelpost, aber hier rechne ich immer mit 5 Antworten die Minute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Egal^^
Glaube es ist "eu", schreib das jetzt einfach hin.
Mal ne Frage: Bin gestern 60 geworden, wollte jetzt n epic Mount besorgen.
Soll ich Alterac Zeichen farmen für den Frostwolf? (habe schon 23, 50 brauch man), das normale PvP Mount (30 Azeichen aus jedem BG) oder das ganz normale epic mount, würde ich aber nicht so gern, da ich diese blöden Falkenschreier nimma sehen kann


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ach ja - ich zeig dir mal wie man krieger dropps kriegen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ausser du bekommt wohl kein krieger etwas, das er wirklich brauchen kann! ^^


----------



## Aitaro (28. November 2007)

morgääähn~

wo kann man sich später eigentlich die s1 teile holen? in og in der halle oder woanders`?

btw.. kommts mir nur so vor, oder gibs wirklich kein rüstmeister für auge des sturms? ôo


----------



## Huutch (28. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Haben hier echt alle Ehre gefarmt?
> Also ich finde das s2 viel geiler! xD





Ohne vernünftiges arena Team schwer................ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heinzitaur (28. November 2007)

MasterV schrieb:


> Egal^^
> Glaube es ist "eu", schreib das jetzt einfach hin.
> Mal ne Frage: Bin gestern 60 geworden, wollte jetzt n epic Mount besorgen.
> Soll ich Alterac Zeichen farmen für den Frostwolf? (habe schon 23, 50 brauch man), das normale PvP Mount (30 Azeichen aus jedem BG) oder das ganz normale epic mount, würde ich aber nicht so gern, da ich diese blöden Falkenschreier nimma sehen kann




Also zeitlich gesehen wirste wohl den Frostwolf am schnellsten holen können (da du den Blutelfenvogel ja nicht willst).


----------



## Pâtris (28. November 2007)

MasterV...das ist ja super daß du jetzt hier bist^^ habe da mal so ein problem^^


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

Huutch schrieb:


> Ohne vernünftiges arena Team schwer................
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jeder hat mal klein angefangen! ;D


----------



## Toyuki (28. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> ausser du bekommt wohl kein krieger etwas, das er wirklich brauchen kann! ^^



ja b1ubb is ne ninja^^

btw neun ava ? da fand ich die katze besser (dancings boys waren noch besser aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



Murk hat grade mit lvl 15 zg cleard und den pala inner arena gekillt (Murloc RPG)^^


----------



## MasterV (28. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Joa, glaube das mach ich dann auch.
Wüsste auch gern wo man das s1 Set dann kaufen kann.


----------



## Heinzitaur (28. November 2007)

Aitaro schrieb:


> morgääähn~
> 
> wo kann man sich später eigentlich die s1 teile holen? in og in der halle oder woanders`?
> 
> btw.. kommts mir nur so vor, oder gibs wirklich kein rüstmeister für auge des sturms? ôo



Also das S1 wird glaube ich mit dem alten beim PvP-Rüstungsmeister getauscht,sprich in der Halle der Legenden bzw Champions (ich hoffe die heißen so...)


----------



## Szyslak (28. November 2007)

> ach ja - ich zeig dir mal wie man krieger dropps kriegen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du bsit genauso einer wie unser 2ter MT.
Kam vor 4 Wochen in die Gilde, blau equipped, 2 Epics. Ein Kara Run später, 10 Epics. Ein Gruul Run später, Schild. Ein Abend Lurker und Voidreaver später, Streitkolben und T5 Schultern.


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Du bsit genauso einer wie unser 2ter MT.
> Kam vor 4 Wochen in die Gilde, blau equipped, 2 Epics. Ein Kara Run später, 10 Epics. Ein Gruul Run später, Schild. Ein Abend Lurker und Voidreaver später, Streitkolben und T5 Schultern.



macht ihr alles rnd 100? ^^


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> btw neun ava ? da fand ich die katze besser (dancings boys waren noch besser aber egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mir gefällt er auch noch nicht wirklich. bin immer noch auf der suche nebenbei! ^^

/edit: scheisse.. das sollte eigentlich kein neuer post werden! x_X


----------



## Fefel (28. November 2007)

von der Maunzekatze zum Alien hey ^^ da fand ich die =^.^= aber süßer


----------



## Szyslak (28. November 2007)

> macht ihr alles rnd 100? ^^


Kara ja.
Gruul war er 2ter MT (der erste hatte das schon, gleiche bei Lurker). T5 war DKP.


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Kara ja.
> Gruul war er 2ter MT (der erste hatte das schon, gleiche bei Lurker). T5 war DKP.



ahso! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja kara mit rnd 100 ist ja langsam eh standart. ;D



Fefel schrieb:


> von der Maunzekatze zum Alien hey ^^ da fand ich die =^.^= aber süßer



wie gesagt, bin immer noch auf der suche. kann heute also noch ein paar mal ändern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vatenkeist (28. November 2007)

~Spamalot~




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

Zum Topic: Bin neu hier, Heute ist Mittwoch und die Server sind down  ^^


Wieso gabs die erste Namensänderung nicht kostenlos? Wäre doch lustig gewesen *vorstell* 


*Radio hör und ausm Fenster starr* -__-


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

Valiel schrieb:


> Zum Topic: Bin neu hier, Heute ist Mittwoch und die Server sind down  ^^
> Wieso gabs die erste Namensänderung nicht kostenlos? Wäre doch lustig gewesen *vorstell*
> *Radio hör und ausm Fenster starr* -__-



am arbeiten, oder zu hause? ^^


----------



## Huutch (28. November 2007)

...arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> am arbeiten, oder zu hause? ^^




Zu Hause..ich warte darauf das Blackhand wieder online ist damit ich darüber nachdenken kann, ob ich nun:
a.) Meine Jägerin weiterspiele (lvl 47)
b.) Meine Schatten-Priesterin weiterspiele (lvl 46)
c.) Mitm Main sinnfrei in Stormwind rumstehen (ohne zu denken)


.. und selbst? Daheim oder auf der Arbeit?


----------



## Huutch (28. November 2007)

ich habe heute frei............. *juchuuu*


----------



## Szyslak (28. November 2007)

> wie gesagt, bin immer noch auf der suche. kann heute also noch ein paar mal ändern!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stop, Stop, Stop jetzt!
Lass das drin, geiles Ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Róki (28. November 2007)

Ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja anstatt zu zocken war ich halt ma autowaschen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vénom (28. November 2007)

Mal ne Frage S3 Startet heute oder erst morgen ? Bin verwirrt hab S3 Donnerstag start gelesen xD


----------



## Well! (28. November 2007)

Auf der Arbeit, und das ganz alleine... Cheffin ist in der Schule und kommt erst gegen 1 Uhr wieder... Naja, mehr Zeit auf Buffed.de News und den Mittwochs-Thread durchzustöbern *har har*
Und um zu überlegen, wo ich gleich nach der Arbeit weiter farmen soll...-.-" Out Of Money...Palas hams net leicht...*Bubble an und weg* Schönen Server Down noch^^


----------



## MasterV (28. November 2007)

Pâtris schrieb:


> MasterV...das ist ja super daß du jetzt hier bist^^ habe da mal so ein problem^^


Jo was gibt's?


----------



## Huutch (28. November 2007)

Vénom schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage S3 Startet heute oder erst morgen ? Bin verwirrt hab S3 Donnerstag start gelesen xD




Heute gehts los!


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Stop, Stop, Stop jetzt!
> Lass das drin, geiles Ava
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich mir auch gedacht! ;D Jessica Alba ftw! ;D



Valiel schrieb:


> Zu Hause..ich warte darauf das Blackhand wieder online ist damit ich darüber nachdenken kann, ob ich nun:
> a.) Meine Jägerin weiterspiele (lvl 47)
> b.) Meine Schatten-Priesterin weiterspiele (lvl 46)
> c.) Mitm Main sinnfrei in Stormwind rumstehen (ohne zu denken)
> .. und selbst? Daheim oder auf der Arbeit?



leider leider auf der arbeit. wäre lieber zu hause, damit ich meinen schami lvl'n könnte. will mit ihm endlich kara rocken! ;D


----------



## Grivok (28. November 2007)

<---- auf der arbeit

und dank zul aman und slavepens heroic viel zu spaet im bett gewesen
scheiss gruppendruck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (28. November 2007)

> Hab ich mir auch gedacht! ;D Jessica Alba ftw! ;D


Totally /signed!

Na toll... jetzt hab ich mir ein neues Ava besorgt und kann es hier auf der Arbeit nicht uppen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> <---- auf der arbeit
> 
> und dank zul aman und slavepens heroic viel zu spaet im bett gewesen
> scheiss gruppendruck
> ...



sowas kenn ich gut! ~.~ 
wenn man echt kein bock mehr hat und der rest will clearen. am schlimmsten ist es dann, wenn noch drei bosse stehen in der raid inze.. x_X. naja mitmachen muss man es.. ^^ also kümmer dich nicht gross darum! ;D



Szyslak schrieb:


> Totally /signed!
> 
> Na toll... jetzt hab ich mir ein neues Ava besorgt und kann es hier auf der Arbeit nicht uppen...
> 
> ...



welches denn? vllt kann ich dir ja helfen! ^^
kann hier alles machen. leider darf ich nicht mehr alles (enemy territory zockte ich am anfang immer in den pausen! und torrent war auch schon auf dem rechner hier. da die i-net verbindung zu geil ist! ;D)


----------



## overnice (28. November 2007)

morgähn =)
huch ich wußte ja gar ned das man sich das viele G sparen kann fürs epiq-mount indem man alteracabzeichen farmt ^^
oder hab ich das falsch verstanden Oo


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

overnice schrieb:


> morgähn =)
> huch ich wußte ja gar ned das man sich das viele G sparen kann fürs epiq-mount indem man alteracabzeichen farmt ^^
> oder hab ich das falsch verstanden Oo



den skill musst du dir schon holen. aber für's mount musst du nicht unbedingt g ausgeben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (28. November 2007)

haben nur ersten boss gelegt.... aber war gilden first down
und dann droppt natuerlich pala item 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei 2 heilpriestern und meinem heildudu

und fuer slave pens fehlte da dann noch ein DD und da musste ich dann nochmal einspringen, weil keiner mehr so richtig lust hatte und ich dringend das urnether brauchte (koedern ist bloed)

naja ... btw. an alle die sich immer fragen wofuer man 9 70er braucht.... genau dafuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


erst zul aman heilen, dann slave pens als DD mit und demnaechst hoffentlich noch was anderes tanken 
in diesem sinne


----------



## Heynrich (28. November 2007)

Ey samma ... is hier die Katzensucht ausgebrochen ...?


----------



## overnice (28. November 2007)

k danke =)gut dann kommts ja auch ned mehr auf das bissel g an was das mount kostet Oo


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

overnice schrieb:


> k danke =)gut dann kommts ja auch ned mehr auf das bissel g an was das mount kostet Oo



ne, nicht wirklich! ^^


----------



## Well! (28. November 2007)

> <---- auf der arbeit
> 
> und dank zul aman und slavepens heroic viel zu spaet im bett gewesen
> scheiss gruppendruck




kenn ich >.<! da sitzt man, schon halb tot, vorm rechner, und denkt sich:"Ich geh Pennen." Aber der Schurke braucht noch die Waffe vom nächsten boss. Doch bis zu dem sind es noch mehrere Gegner gruppen...aus nettigkeit geht man noch mit, doch dann...: !-WIPE-! ... -,-" so hab ich die letzten tage verbracht...


----------



## Drolan (28. November 2007)

Die zeit verfliegt in ner ini meist leider so schnell... was mein größes problem ist ^^ da steht man mitten in der ini. es ist 9 uhr labert was rum macht weiter und nach der ini is man fit macht noch was und auf einmal isses 1uhr und der wecker geht um 4 o_O

genau wie das och den boss eben noch :< wobei ich da ohne festen raid weniger probs mit hab xD


----------



## MasterV (28. November 2007)

Wie meinst du?
Wenn du 50 Alterac Makren sammelst haste  Epic Mount das auch noch geil aussieht^^
Nur das Reiten musste halt teuer lernen


----------



## Grivok (28. November 2007)

naja beim raid ahebn wir gott sei dank 23 uhr obergrenze +/- halbe stunde
aber wenn man schon mal nen raid hat, ergibt sich dann meist noch schnell ne heroic hinterher...weil man gerade mal so nett im TS zusammen ist und alle klassen online sind (bin in ner relativ kleinen gilde, bei der man nicht zu jeder uhrzeit ne vernuenftige heroic konstellation zusammen bringt....und random...nein danke....)


----------



## Daretina (28. November 2007)

Habe auch seit neustem eine sehr kleine gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von daher sind Gildenruns seeeehr selten ^^ 
Versteh nich was alle gegen randoms haben o_O klar sind manchmal scheiß gruppen dabei :< aber meist hatte ich bis jetzt ne coole xD zumal ich mir die gruppe für ne ini als tank oft aussuchen kann xD


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

Daretina schrieb:


> Habe auch seit neustem eine sehr kleine gilde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



genau! ich find rnd grp meistens spassig, auch wenns öfters zu wipes kommt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (28. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> genau! ich find rnd grp meistens spassig, auch wenns öfters zu wipes kommt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




und man lernt manchmal coole neue leute kennen xD


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. November 2007)

Wipen mit freunden!


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

Daretina schrieb:


> und man lernt manchmal coole neue leute kennen xD



genau! das kommt noch dazu! ^^


----------



## Grivok (28. November 2007)

niormale inis? rndm? kein problem.... immer wieder...
mit meinem krieger allerdings nur teil rndm... den heiler moechte ich mir gerne aussuchen

ansonsten raids, heroics.... egal mit welchem char ich da mitgehe...ein rndm ist okay...aber komplett rndm...no way

dafuer benoetigt man meines erachtens zu viel absprachen zwischen den einzelnen spielern und kenntnisse des anderen

klar kann man auch in ner ini herausfinden wie der andere spielt, aber wenn man das vorher weiss macht es mehr spass

als raid-heiler liebe ich es die stats der tanks unserer gilde auswendig zu wissen und zu wissen wann ich mal ne heilende beruehrung raushauen muss, oder wann ich mit Hots auskomme...
mag den stress mit rndm gruppen nicht^^


----------



## Well! (28. November 2007)

Inzen gerne mit rnd, aber raids net...das geht garnet...>< *erfahrung damit hab*
ach ja, hero eig net so gerne mit rnd, aber wenns denn sein muss...klappt auch ganz gut, wenn man einen aus der grp kennt...


----------



## overnice (28. November 2007)

hatte es ned ganz gepeilt wie das mit den Marken und so von statten geht =) aber nu bin ich schlauer ^^

Beim raiden in der woche ist bei mir meist streit vorprogrammiert^^ Freund findet es ned so doll das ich meist erst so um eins ins bett komme   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 Aber egal, ich bin es ja die dann am nächsten tag die augen auf arbeit ned richtig aufbekommt ^^


----------



## Well! (28. November 2007)

> hatte es ned ganz gepeilt wie das mit den Marken und so von statten geht =) aber nu bin ich schlauer ^^
> 
> Beim raiden in der woche ist bei mir meist streit vorprogrammiert^^ Freund findet es ned so doll das ich meist erst so um eins ins bett komme dunno.gif
> Aber egal, ich bin es ja die dann am nächsten tag die augen auf arbeit ned richtig aufbekommt ^^



/signed ^^


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

Boah kennt ihr diese Werbung mit dem kleinen Jungen und seiner Schwester? Er ist so ein Hip-Hopper und sagt als "Voll fett"! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hasse diese Werbung
Ich hasse Leute die sich so aufführen

Unglaublich

Oder diese Maxi-King Werbung! 
Ich nasche ja gern mal diese Sachen aus Kühlregal von Kinder, aber jetzt nicht mehr.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Well! (28. November 2007)

Ab ins Grab mit den Hoppern


----------



## overnice (28. November 2007)

seid dem meine priesterin ned mehr heilen muß , sind mir rdmgrps echt egal ^^ vorher war da echt noway viel zu viel ärger etc aber als dd gehts echt gut da hat jemand anderes die verantwortung nen wipe zu verhindern >=)


----------



## Daretina (28. November 2007)

naja Raid random ka war erst 1 mal raiden und das war kara der erste Boss o_O aber auch hero hatte ich noch keine Probleme mit random grps. ^^ ich mein sooo schwer sind die meisten heros auch nich *find*

ich mein ich tanke und solang die machen was ich sage bin ich glücklich :>


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Well! (28. November 2007)

das letzte mal rnd kara...das war vor meiner gilde...und nach 15 trys attumen haben wa aufgehört... net ma die 5ß% marke wurde da geschafft, obwohl leute dabei waren, die kara clear hatten


----------



## Grivok (28. November 2007)

*sieht vor seinem geistigen auge 10 threads um 11 uhr erscheinen in denen die frage lautet: es ist 11uhr...warum sind die server noch ncith on*


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




-.-

Der Junge (  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) ist schuld daran! *G*


----------



## MasterV (28. November 2007)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


NEEEIN^^


----------



## Daretina (28. November 2007)

omg nich noch länger -.- dann kann i ja die koch q nich mehr vor der arbeit machen *wein*

naja 10ner raids hab i random noch nie gemacht o_O bzw eigenltich noch nie wirklich gemacht xD denke 10ner random is schwerer als 5er random


----------



## b1ubb (28. November 2007)

Well! schrieb:


> das letzte mal rnd kara...das war vor meiner gilde...und nach 15 trys attumen haben wa aufgehört... net ma die 5ß% marke wurde da geschafft, obwohl leute dabei waren, die kara clear hatten


lol 
naja das einzige was zu beachten is bei dem 
der sichtkontakt zwischen pferd und reiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mehr ned =) aber naja


----------



## overnice (28. November 2007)

höhö *gespannt bin was dann nachher mal wieder alles ned funktioniert Oo


----------



## Well! (28. November 2007)

War aber zu schwer für den Tank ohne ts²...-,-"

Mit leuten die man kennt, ist so fast alles einfacher...


----------



## Daretina (28. November 2007)

aber auch mit ner random kann man ins ts gehn o_O und ich mein der boss is nich schwer ^^ den hab i mit random 1ste mal kara main tank keine ahnung vom boss gekillt ^^


----------



## overnice (28. November 2007)

*gg was viel besseres hatte ich mal mit ner rdmgrp  sind zigmal an der trashmobs vor attumen gewipet lol nach dem 6ten/7ten mal hatte ich kein bock mehr ^^


----------



## Well! (28. November 2007)

Der Tank hatte kein ts, bzw war zu faul rein zukommen, während wir uns teils totgelacht haben oda ihn köpfen wollten


----------



## b1ubb (28. November 2007)

overnice schrieb:


> *gg was viel besseres hatte ich mal mit ner rdmgrp  sind zigmal an der trashmobs vor attumen gewipet lol nach dem 6ten/7ten mal hatte ich kein bock mehr ^^



na wenigstens hast du deine ID ned verschwendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

overnice schrieb:


> höhö *gespannt bin was dann nachher mal wieder alles ned funktioniert Oo




Wahrscheinlich sind bei allen Reittieren Kopf und Schwanz vertauscht, beim klicken des Auktionators kommt Ebay Werbung und.....ach k.A 
Ich bin jetzt grumelig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

Valiel schrieb:


> Boah kennt ihr diese Werbung mit dem kleinen Jungen und seiner Schwester? Er ist so ein Hip-Hopper und sagt als "Voll fett"!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das kann man schmecken, fühlen, sehen und hööören!
_also schmecken kann ich es, fühlen auch und hören sowieso.. aber hören?_
ja aber papa.. hör doch maal.. Mmmmmmmmmmh! ;D

die werbung ist zu nice! xD


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Menno  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (28. November 2007)

naja werde wohl demnaechst nicht drum rum kommen der gilde fremd zu gehen

hexer hat pre fast fertig und schurkin kriegt die pre auch noch

nur haben wir schon 4 hexer fuer den raid...also wirde der nie in der gilde mit koennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also wenn auf das syndikat noch jemand nen hexer mit eisschatten set als dd fuer kara braucht.... melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fefel (28. November 2007)

^^^^^^


----------



## Fefel (28. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Well! (28. November 2007)

> Boah kennt ihr diese Werbung mit dem kleinen Jungen und seiner Schwester? Er ist so ein Hip-Hopper und sagt als "Voll fett"!
> 
> Ich hasse diese Werbung
> Ich hasse Leute die sich so aufführen
> ...




Oder der:" Die Paula ist ne Kuh...*g* Kotz xDD


----------



## -Aurelien- (28. November 2007)

Die Leute bei Blizz sind echt zu blöd zum sch***** ....

Naja is ja nix eig neues -.-


----------



## Daretina (28. November 2007)

ich hasse mittwoch -.-


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> das kann man schmecken, fühlen, sehen und hööören!
> _also schmecken kann ich es, fühlen auch und hören sowieso.. aber hören?_
> ja aber papa.. hör doch maal.. Mmmmmmmmmmh! ;D
> 
> die werbung ist zu nice! xD




Meine Lieblingswerbung wurde ja leider gekürzt! -.- 
Das war die von der Sparkasse mit diesem lustig aussehenden Typen, wo aufeinmal...


"Richtig! Gabi, deine ex. Und hier ist dein Kind von dem du noch nichts wusstest..."
"Illegale unterbringung einer Familie, die Wohnung ist gekündigt"
"Du hassn' Kind?!"

Und dann haben sie das tollste, nämlich wo er von den Brüdern da eine rein bekommt und dieses geile Geräusch macht, raus genommen -.-...


----------



## Well! (28. November 2007)

Mittwoch ist nur langweilig...*gähn*


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

Fefel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haha! ^^ die server werden wohl bis heute abend um 18:00 off sein.. ^^


----------



## b1ubb (28. November 2007)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Fefel schrieb:


> 11Uhr mal in WoW einloggen



lesen bildet !!

was mich aber immernoch so wundert 
wieviel leute sich immer noch aufregen - das sie sich um 11 uhr nicht einloggen können 
das ist echt der hammer -wir haben doch eh bei jedem patchday immer die selben probleme
und jedes mal - kommen mind 5 - 10 leute 

ach man jetzt bin ich grummelig 
jetzt bin ich angepisst 
jetzt bin ich aggro bla bla bla

obwohl jedesmal wenn ein patch kommt - die server noch nie um 11 uhr online waren !


----------



## Well! (28. November 2007)

> Meine Lieblingswerbung wurde ja leider gekürzt! -.-
> Das war die von der Sparkasse mit diesem lustig aussehenden Typen, wo aufeinmal...
> 
> 
> ...



Die ist super ^^ find die auch super, ansonsten find ich Werbung wie mittwoch


----------



## Horez (28. November 2007)

immernoch down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achereto (28. November 2007)

schon 3 Minuten nach elf! *mimimi*



PS @b1ubb: bei mir steht das da nicht.


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

Well! schrieb:


> Oder der:" Die Paula ist ne Kuh...*g* Kotz xDD




LOL

Zum Glück haben sie die Szene rausgenommen wo dieser kleine rothaarigen Junge/Mädchen zu seinen Pseudo-Freunden rennt und mit seinem Kopf wackelt rausgeschnitten.. 
Also ich hab ja wirklich kein Aggressionsproblem, aber bei der Szene... ^^
Am liebsten mit der Sense die Beine.... ach naja


----------



## MasterV (28. November 2007)

Was macht Blizz eigentlich immer bei den Wartungfsarbeiten?
Nur eben die S3 Leute implementieren kann ja nicht so schwer sein...


----------



## Well! (28. November 2007)

> Am liebsten mit der Sense die Beine.... ach naja



Seh ich genau so


----------



## Dalmus (28. November 2007)

Erstmal moinsen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Riane: 
a) Auch von mir ein Willkommen bei den Senioren
b) Ich mag den neuen Ava. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (28. November 2007)

nach der arbeit zum essen verabredet...
werde erst gegen 22 uhr die chance haben einzuloggen...
und bezweifle, dass die server dann noch off sind...
*freu*

deswegen alle privaten termine immer auf den mittwoch legen^^


----------



## Horez (28. November 2007)

server neustarten überprüfen ob  alles noch geht patchen kaffetrinken und auf den feierarbend freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Erstmal moinsen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
du hast ja auch einiges verändert! :O gefällt mir aber! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich glaub deine sig funktioniert nicht.. x_X


----------



## -Aurelien- (28. November 2007)

Alle die Blizz blöd finden heben die Hand !

*Hand heb*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huutch (28. November 2007)

*beide hände hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shijnja (28. November 2007)

Hey ich könnt heut eh kotzen, hab mal unter der Woche Frei, Freundin musste heut morgen um 8 weg, dachte ich mir setzt ich mich vor den Pc und Zocke WoW, setzt mich an den Rechner fahre ihn hoch und da dämmert es mir schon... MITTWOCH, wahrscheinlich sind die Server on wenn meine Freundin kommt und ich hab schon wieder keine Zeit zum spielen... grml...

Scheiss Mittwoche


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. November 2007)

-Aurelien- schrieb:


> Alle die Blizz blöd finden heben die Hand !
> 
> *Hand heb*
> 
> ...





Huutch schrieb:


> *beide hände hoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wieder 2 kandidaten, de ihren wow acc noch heute kündigen O.O


----------



## Baloron (28. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> lesen bildet !!
> 
> was mich aber immernoch so wundert
> wieviel leute sich immer noch aufregen - das sie sich um 11 uhr nicht einloggen können
> ...



naja...ganz stimmts ja ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ab und an schaffen sie des aber schalten sie dann nachts nochmal ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (28. November 2007)

*haende demonstrativ in die taschen steckt*


----------



## b1ubb (28. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bei mir funktioniert es !!!

btw. riane - wenn du das wärst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


würde ich dich sogar mal besuchen kommen =)

@Baloron
da werden dann aber keine patches eingespielt ! sondern nur normal die server runter
und rauf - und gut is so wie letzte woche !


----------



## Daretina (28. November 2007)

*hand heb*

nu bin i fast so groß wie nen zwerg xD


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

-Aurelien- schrieb:


> Alle die Blizz blöd finden heben die Hand !
> 
> *Hand heb*
> 
> ...




*die Hand heb*


Ist das ne besondere Hand? Wie die abgeschnittene von dem Affen die wünsche erfüllt? (Simpsons)

Ach menno, ich mag spielen..


Wie bekommt man eigentlich ein Konsolenkind mit 0 Begabung für PC Spiele dazu WoW zu spielen? ( also ausser mit gewaltandrohung oder ähnlichem)^^


----------



## MasterV (28. November 2007)

*Meeeeld*


----------



## goxx (28. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> bei mir funktioniert es !!!
> 
> btw. riane - wenn du das wärst
> 
> ...



jo ich mich auch! xD


----------



## Well! (28. November 2007)

*nicht die Handheb* ohne blizz gäbs kein Wow, allerdings auch kein serverdown...aber ohne serverdown auch kein ordentliches wow...*verwirrt sein*


----------



## Daretina (28. November 2007)

nu verwirr uns doch nich alle o_O


----------



## -Aurelien- (28. November 2007)

Well! schrieb:


> *nicht die Handheb* ohne blizz gäbs kein Wow, allerdings auch kein serverdown...aber ohne serverdown auch kein ordentliches wow...*verwirrt sein*




Äh?
wie jetz?was is wow?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

Well! schrieb:


> *nicht die Handheb* ohne blizz gäbs kein Wow, allerdings auch kein serverdown...aber ohne serverdown auch kein ordentliches wow...*verwirrt sein*




lol *klatsch*

Hör auf verwirrt zu sein, das macht mich verwirrt und die Menschen in meiner Umgebung!
Ausadäm cannisch mit ferwiatheit nichd schraibn -.-

Edit sagt: Hallo ich bin neu hier und heisse Edit!


----------



## MasterV (28. November 2007)

Kennt ihr das Browsergame RUNESCAPE?
Gibt's ja auch auf Deutsch, wollte mal hören ob ihr vllt Lust habt da n Char zu machen, hab davon irgendwo gelesen und wills mal ausprobieren


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. November 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=wjhp_0IrR1Q


----------



## ~Healer~ (28. November 2007)

Nur zur Info, um die Fragen ein bisschen einzudämmen, die Server sind bis 12uhr down.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heinzitaur (28. November 2007)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=wjhp_0IrR1Q




DAS ROCKT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=wjhp_0IrR1Q




http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=6KsSzo2vYq8

Ich will WoW  ;-)



Gestern jemand das Rammstein Special auf MTV gesehen? Woah so geil^^


----------



## montzz (28. November 2007)

omg wenn ich die leute hier immer schreiben sehe von wegen was dauert es immer so lange was machen die nur bei der wartungsarbeit die sind doch alle zu blöd usw

hat einer von euch noob´s eigendlich ne ahnung was das an arebit ist und wieviel  aufwand es ist so einen server zu warten ohne fehler zu machen die müßen schon allein bei jeder wartung nen test laufen lassen ob auch alles ok ist meine fresse wenn ihr alle so schlau seid bewerbt euch doch mal dort vll geht es ja dann in nur 2h anstelle von 5h          nee ich würde mal behaupten wenn ihr da ran geht können wir 4 wochen net mehr zogggen oder alle chars sind gelöscht


----------



## Daretina (28. November 2007)

~Healer~ schrieb:


> Nur zur Info, um die Fragen ein bisschen einzudämmen, die Server sind bis 12uhr down.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




bis wann ? hab das nich ganz verstanden :<

Jear das lied rockt xD


----------



## Grivok (28. November 2007)

ich kann mich nicht bei wow einloggen....
warum?


----------



## Daretina (28. November 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> ich kann mich nicht bei wow einloggen....
> warum?



weil wir dir wow abgestellt haben o_O


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. November 2007)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



is ja schonwieder 4 seiten her...


----------



## -Aurelien- (28. November 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> ich kann mich nicht bei wow einloggen....
> warum?




Weil du ab heute für immer gebanned bist.
WoW Adé für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (28. November 2007)

Daretina schrieb:


> weil wir dir wow abgestellt haben o_O



und ich dachte, weil mein chef mir was anderes erzaehlen wuerde....


----------



## Huutch (28. November 2007)

montzz schrieb:


> omg wenn ich die leute hier immer schreiben sehe von wegen was dauert es immer so lange was machen die nur bei der wartungsarbeit die sind doch alle zu blöd usw
> 
> hat einer von euch noob´s eigendlich ne ahnung was das an arebit ist und wieviel  aufwand es ist so einen server zu warten ohne fehler zu machen die müßen schon allein bei jeder wartung nen test laufen lassen ob auch alles ok ist meine fresse wenn ihr alle so schlau seid bewerbt euch doch mal dort vll geht es ja dann in nur 2h anstelle von 5h          nee ich würde mal behaupten wenn ihr da ran geht können wir 4 wochen net mehr zogggen oder alle chars sind gelöscht



Was regst Du dich so auf und wieso beleidigst Du auch noch alle???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## goxx (28. November 2007)

montzz schrieb:


> omg wenn ich die leute hier immer schreiben sehe von wegen was dauert es immer so lange was machen die nur bei der wartungsarbeit die sind doch alle zu blöd usw
> 
> hat einer von euch noob´s eigendlich ne ahnung was das an arebit ist und wieviel  aufwand es ist so einen server zu warten ohne fehler zu machen die müßen schon allein bei jeder wartung nen test laufen lassen ob auch alles ok ist meine fresse wenn ihr alle so schlau seid bewerbt euch doch mal dort vll geht es ja dann in nur 2h anstelle von 5h          nee ich würde mal behaupten wenn ihr da ran geht können wir 4 wochen net mehr zogggen oder alle chars sind gelöscht






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (28. November 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> und ich dachte, weil mein chef mir was anderes erzaehlen wuerde....




nene ich bin schuld :>


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

goxx schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL...

ich wollte gerade auch sowas schreiben mit Mimmi^^

Köstlich


----------



## Exlu (28. November 2007)

Moin

Mich beschleicht das ungute Gefühl, dass die Server noch immer down sind, bevor die Warmwasser-, Heizungsableser hier waren ^^


----------



## Well! (28. November 2007)

ololol...*lach* server sind noch down xDD...und ich kann grad net auf meine Tastatur beißen, weils net meine iss, vor der ich sitze


----------



## Daretina (28. November 2007)

Exlu schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Mich beschleicht das ungute Gefühl, dass die Server noch immer down sind, bevor die Warmwasser-, Heizungsableser hier waren ^^



wenn die nächsten monat kommen könntest du glück haben und die server gehn zwischendurch wieder on :>

@ Well! soll ich dir die von meinem freund leihen? auf die hau ich imma drauf fällt nich mehr auf ^^


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

Well! schrieb:


> ololol...*lach* server sind noch down xDD...und ich kann grad net auf meine Tastatur beißen, weils net meine iss, vor der ich sitze



LOL.. ich kann dir meine Katze anbieten! Die ist SO dumm, das sie dabei anfangen würde zu schnurren!

Edit sagt: Die schnurrt sogar beim... kack*n!^^


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

Huutch schrieb:


> Was regst Du dich so auf und wieso beleidigst Du auch noch alle????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



recht hat er!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. November 2007)

montzz schrieb:


> omg wenn ich die leute hier immer schreiben sehe von wegen was dauert es immer so lange was machen die nur bei der wartungsarbeit die sind doch alle zu blöd usw
> 
> hat einer von euch noob´s eigendlich ne ahnung was das an arebit ist und wieviel  aufwand es ist so einen server zu warten ohne fehler zu machen die müßen schon allein bei jeder wartung nen test laufen lassen ob auch alles ok ist meine fresse wenn ihr alle so schlau seid bewerbt euch doch mal dort vll geht es ja dann in nur 2h anstelle von 5h          nee ich würde mal behaupten wenn ihr da ran geht können wir 4 wochen net mehr zogggen oder alle chars sind gelöscht



http://youtube.com/watch?v=wjhp_0IrR1Q


-hat einer von euch noob´s eigendlich ne ahnung was das an arebit ist und wieviel  aufwand es ist so einen server zu warten ohne fehler zu machen
-jup

-die müßen schon allein bei jeder wartung nen test laufen lassen ob auch alles ok ist
-logisch

-wenn ihr alle so schlau seid bewerbt euch doch mal dort
-keine lust

-vll geht es ja dann in nur 2h anstelle von 5h
-sicher nicht

-nee ich würde mal behaupten wenn ihr da ran geht können wir 4 wochen net mehr zogggen 
-kann sein

-oder alle chars sind gelöscht
-backup ftw!


----------



## Grivok (28. November 2007)

Daretina schrieb:


> nene ich bin schuld :>



ich glaube ich fahre mal eben nach hause und gucke nach...
mein chef versteht das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (28. November 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> ich glaube ich fahre mal eben nach hause und gucke nach...
> mein chef versteht das schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sag ihm das ich mist gebaut hab und du das gerade biegen musst .. oder besser ne krankenschwester hat mist gebaut bei wow xD dann lässter dich gehn :>


----------



## Huutch (28. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> recht hat er!




WER??


----------



## -Aurelien- (28. November 2007)

nu ermutigt ihn doch nich auch noch wieder alle zu beleidigen


----------



## goxx (28. November 2007)

<Tereus> Boahr, um Mitternacht gab es echt solche Kellerkinder, die in Ironforge waren und Rakten abgeworfen haben, antstatt im RL zu feiern.  
<Lithana> Ähm, und woher weißt du das?  
<Tereus> Ach, sei leis.

<ST> MK, WORLD OF WARCRAFT ist das geilste Spiel ever!!! Freunde, Familie, Beziehung... kannste alles vergessen... !  
<MK> Was ist mit Deinem Job?  
<ST> Hey, ich habe einen Job. Ich bin...  
<ST> ... Moment...  
<ST> ... Rüstungsschmied!  

<Zuma> Was machst du denn hier und nicht in World of Warcraft??  
<Oddila> Ich hab doch meiner Freundin versprochen, nie mehr IRGENDEIN wort von Wow zu sprechen, weil sie sonst voll ausrastet. Sie hat gemeint, sie macht Schluss, wenn ich noch einmal daran denk. Sie sagt immer, SIE will wieder meine Freundin sein, und nich wow. Die behandelt wow so als würd ich damit fremdgehn XD  
<Zuma> Heiliges...und jetzt? Klappts? 
<Oddila> Deswegen bin ich ja hier, um dir schnell was lustiges zu erzählen^^.  
<Zuma> Ich hab Zeit...  
<Oddila> Also pass auf, ich war gestern mit ihr spazieren (ja, ICH). Auf einma kam son kleiner Köter angerannt und beißt mir ins Bein. Sarah kommt her, will mir helfen, auf einma brüll ich sie an: "GEH WEG, DU ZIEHST AGGRO MANN!!"  
<Zuma> o.O  
<Oddila> Sie hat mich dann erstma voll entsetzt angeguckt und is dann einfach heim, hat mich mit dem Hund da stehn lassen und hat sich von ihren Eltern abholen lassen.  
<Zuma> Und jetzt? Macht sie schluss?  
<Oddila> Keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Muss jetzt wieder los, ich muss doch die Zeit nutzen---> Wow zocken, bye  
<Zuma> omg-.-


----------



## Daretina (28. November 2007)

-Aurelien- schrieb:


> nu ermutigt ihn doch nich auch noch wieder alle zu beleidigen




*anfeuer* o_O überlest den doch einfach ^^


----------



## Hipora (28. November 2007)

*heul* bin heute extra bischen früher aufgestanden und die Sever sind immer noch off schade aber ist halt maßig arbeit und nur wenig zeit -.- aber ich bin mir schicher die schaffen das noch bald  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*edit* GBO rocks da bibts die geilsten story's xD


----------



## Grivok (28. November 2007)

Daretina schrieb:


> sag ihm das ich mist gebaut hab und du das gerade biegen musst .. oder besser ne krankenschwester hat mist gebaut bei wow xD dann lässter dich gehn :>



oh mein gott....
ne kranke schwester...
die sind eh alles schuld...


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> ich glaube ich fahre mal eben nach hause und gucke nach...
> mein chef versteht das schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oder er schick dich nach hause, wenn es um wow geht! :O


----------



## -Aurelien- (28. November 2007)

Daretina schrieb:


> *anfeuer* o_O überlest den doch einfach ^^




HEY! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jeder hat ein Recht darauf das sein Beitrag gelesen wird !
Ganz egal wie der Inhalt aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*sich künstlich aufspiel*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Well! (28. November 2007)

> > ZITAT(Well! @ 28.11.2007, 11:21) *
> >
> > ololol...*lach* server sind noch down xDD...und ich kann grad net auf meine Tastatur beißen, weils net meine iss, vor der ich sitze
> >
> > ...



nehm gerne deine Katze^^ aba ohne die...Kacke^^


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> oh mein gott....
> ne kranke schwester...
> die sind eh alles schuld...




Nja.. wenn ich mich an die Werbung errinere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-.-

Ist mir ne Schwester lieber als son honk^^


----------



## Daretina (28. November 2007)

*kaffee verteil*

hmm kranke schwester o_O heißt das ich kann mich heute krank melden mit dem satz ich bin schuld? ^^


----------



## dasGROT (28. November 2007)

mittwochs morgens wenn ich auf der arbeit sitzte und meinen kaffee trinke während ich buffed / wow forum rumtrolle , weis ich es einfach zu schätzen jetzt nicht daheim sein zu "müssen" und auf Server Start zu warten ..

lieber chillig nachher um 5 daheim on gehen und meine 2 s1 teile abgammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exlu (28. November 2007)

Daretina schrieb:


> wenn die nächsten monat kommen könntest du glück haben und die server gehn zwischendurch wieder on :>



löl

Auf solche Wunder darf man hoffen?^^


----------



## Daretina (28. November 2007)

-Aurelien- schrieb:


> HEY!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das les ich jetzt nicht ^^


----------



## Well! (28. November 2007)

Danke für den Kaffee...aba ich hol mir das teufelsgesöff auf der arbeit


----------



## Grivok (28. November 2007)

Hipora schrieb:


> *heul* bin heute extra bischen früher aufgestanden und die Sever sind immer noch off schade aber ist halt maßig arbeit und nur wenig zeit -.- aber ich bin mir schicher die schaffen das noch bald
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hmmm....
also 11 uhr sind die server normalerweise wieder on
extra FRUEH aufegstanden
sorry, dass mein mitleid gerade pause macht...aber bin seit 6:30uhr wach (wobei wach beschoenigt ist)


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

Well! schrieb:


> nehm gerne deine Katze^^ aba ohne die...Kacke^^




Aber bild dir bloß nicht ein das du mir die dann wieder zurück geben kannst, die kannste dann schön behalten!^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. November 2007)

<= also keine krankmeldung


----------



## Well! (28. November 2007)

hmm...kk^^


----------



## ~Healer~ (28. November 2007)

Man kann die Zeit auch nützlich verarbeiten. z.B. mal die Rollos hochziehen und mal die schöne Sonne ins Zimmer lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber für Leute die allergisch darauf reagieren, könnten mir ja mal eine Quizfrage beantworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Welches Land der Erde hat die zweithöchste Bevölkerungsanzahl? 
googlen gilt nicht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (28. November 2007)

~Healer~ schrieb:


> Man kann die Zeit auch nützlich verarbeiten. z.B. mal die Rollos hochziehen und mal die schöne Sonne ins Zimmer lassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Scherbenwelt? ^^


----------



## Grivok (28. November 2007)

Daretina schrieb:


> *kaffee verteil*
> 
> hmm kranke schwester o_O heißt das ich kann mich heute krank melden mit dem satz ich bin schuld? ^^



nix gegen dich...aber krankenschwester sind irgendwie seltsam...
zumindest die, die ich kenne
aber bewundere das was ihr in eurem job leistet


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

~Healer~ schrieb:


> Man kann die Zeit auch nützlich verarbeiten. z.B. mal die Rollos hochziehen und mal die schöne Sonne ins Zimmer lassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Shattrath?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoralfus (28. November 2007)

montzz schrieb:


> omg wenn ich die leute hier immer schreiben sehe von wegen was dauert es immer so lange was machen die nur bei der wartungsarbeit die sind doch alle zu blöd usw
> 
> hat einer von euch noob´s eigendlich ne ahnung was das an arebit ist und wieviel  aufwand es ist so einen server zu warten ohne fehler zu machen die müßen schon allein bei jeder wartung nen test laufen lassen ob auch alles ok ist meine fresse wenn ihr alle so schlau seid bewerbt euch doch mal dort vll geht es ja dann in nur 2h anstelle von 5h          nee ich würde mal behaupten wenn ihr da ran geht können wir 4 wochen net mehr zogggen oder alle chars sind gelöscht




ironie trifft montzzz schmetternd. montzz stirbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so ich bin denn ma weg bis irgendwann im laufe des abends 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist sich leider nicht ausgegangen die dutzende k von ehre  um zusetzen ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. November 2007)

indien


----------



## -Aurelien- (28. November 2007)

so Onkel Auri haut sich ma inne Badewanne,
bis demnäxt liebe LeutZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GrEEtZ 

Der Aure


----------



## Daretina (28. November 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> nix gegen dich...aber krankenschwester sind irgendwie seltsam...
> zumindest die, die ich kenne
> aber bewundere das was ihr in eurem job leistet




naja zum glück arbeite ich in ner Psychatrie ^^ da fall ich nich auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

-Aurelien- schrieb:


> so Onkel Auri haut sich ma inne Badewanne,
> bis demnäxt liebe LeutZ
> 
> 
> ...




cu Aure


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (28. November 2007)

hi,

ich hab mich grad mal gefragt was da bei BLIZZ nur los ist, es ist doch so das es wohl 9Milionen Accounts gibt zu je. fast 13 &#8364; im monat...

FÜR WAS !!! ???

es kann doch nun echt nicht sein da WIR ALLE jeden monat die Euronen raus haun um ein spiel spielen zu dürfen die sich eine goldenes A........loch verdienen, aber rein garnichts gebacken kriegen...

es muß doch zu schaffen sein da die bei BLIZZ auch alles so hin bekommen wie sie es immer sagen oder nicht? 

da geh ich doch bald lieber wieder zu Guild Wars....den da gehts eingendlich immer...

in diesem sinne viel spass noch beim warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

goxx schrieb:


> <Oddila> Ich hab doch meiner Freundin versprochen, nie mehr IRGENDEIN wort von Wow zu sprechen, weil sie sonst voll ausrastet. Sie hat gemeint, sie macht Schluss, wenn ich noch einmal daran denk. Sie sagt immer, SIE will wieder meine Freundin sein, und nich wow. Die behandelt wow so als würd ich damit fremdgehn XD



sowas kenn ich leider auch nur zu gut! ^^ aber naja.. so schlimm ist es bei mir auch nicht! ;D
der rest des textes ist mega nice! xD

MEHR!!!



Baltharas-Malygos schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich hab mich grad mal gefragt was da bei BLIZZ nur los ist, es ist doch so das es wohl 9Milionen Accounts gibt zu je. fast 13 € im monat...
> 
> ...



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahaaa.. !!! genau auf so einen post hab ich gewartet! xD so einer MUSSTE ja kommen.. xDD


----------



## Lyriann (28. November 2007)

Immernoch ne halbe stunde??? boah dabei hab ich extra was länger geschlafen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist man krank fühlt sich schlecht und die Server sind immernoch down grml *wirft sich aus dem Kellerfenster*


----------



## Daretina (28. November 2007)

Valiel schrieb:


> Shattrath?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




land nich stadt o_O


----------



## ~Healer~ (28. November 2007)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> indien



gegooglet? ^^

ist richtig


----------



## Grivok (28. November 2007)

Daretina schrieb:


> naja zum glück arbeite ich in ner Psychatrie ^^ da fall ich nich auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe
sagte ja auf der arbeit bewundernswert...aber privat....omg
oder ich ahbe nur die ausnahmen kennen gelernt^^


----------



## Well! (28. November 2007)

> hi,
> 
> ich hab mich grad mal gefragt was da bei BLIZZ nur los ist, es ist doch so das es wohl 9Milionen Accounts gibt zu je. fast 13 € im monat...
> 
> ...



und tschüss


----------



## not4ever (28. November 2007)

auf die uhr schau und gruml


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

Die Server sind wieder online, cu ;-)

Edit denkt: Wieviele leute haben in diesem Moment probiert sich einzuloggen


----------



## Daretina (28. November 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> hehe
> sagte ja auf der arbeit bewundernswert...aber privat....omg
> oder ich ahbe nur die ausnahmen kennen gelernt^^



also die die ich kenne sind alle cool xD schlimm sind die die an nix anderes denken und nur von scheiße labern -.-


----------



## Tungyl (28. November 2007)

*Push*

server immer noch down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sehr nett ihr mal warten wann es los geht mal mittag vorbereiten , lecker rumsteak  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Aurelien- (28. November 2007)

Tungyl schrieb:


> *Push*
> 
> server immer noch down
> 
> ...




RUMsteak?wtf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. November 2007)

Baltharas-Malygos schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich hab mich grad mal gefragt was da bei BLIZZ nur los ist, es ist doch so das es wohl 9Milionen Accounts gibt zu je. fast 13 &#8364; im monat...
> 
> ...



ich sehe schon die schlagzeilen in allen großen gamer-magazinen:
WoW Kündigungswelle ruiniert Blizzard!


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

Tungyl schrieb:


> *Push*
> 
> server immer noch down
> 
> ...




Ich mach mir jetzt auch was zum mampfen^^


----------



## not4ever (28. November 2007)

gruml gruml ...


----------



## Daretina (28. November 2007)

und ich geh arbeiten -.- baba


----------



## Well! (28. November 2007)

grz zur seite 80^^


----------



## Huutch (28. November 2007)

Valiel schrieb:


> Die Server sind wieder online, cu ;-)
> 
> Edit denkt: Wieviele leute haben in diesem Moment probiert sich einzuloggen




aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## not4ever (28. November 2007)

alter in dunkel deutschland ... muss ich wieder auf die wende warten bis die hochfahren tztz


----------



## Well! (28. November 2007)

Bis nächsten mittwoch, chefin ist wieder da, muss aufhören zu schrei..........................................*wink*


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

Huutch schrieb:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*gnihihihi*

Hör ich da etwa ein "mimimi" in deinem "aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh"?^^


----------



## Grivok (28. November 2007)

Daretina schrieb:


> also die die ich kenne sind alle cool xD schlimm sind die die an nix anderes denken und nur von scheiße labern -.-



jaja gleiche unter gleichen fuehlen sich immer wohl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber hab ne bekannte die mich immer anruft wenn sie stress auf der arbeit hat, und mir dann 1h (eine stunde) die ohren vollheult was wieder alles schlimmes passiert ist...
und wenn man der mal was erzaehlejn will...keine zeit...
so sindse


----------



## -Aurelien- (28. November 2007)

Huutch schrieb:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Haha Huutch hats garantiert versucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

not4ever schrieb:


> alter in dunkel deutschland ... muss ich wieder auf die wende warten bis die hochfahren tztz




lol 
ich sag nur:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Richerd (28. November 2007)

1mal in der Wochraus gehen is auch ned schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Naja und weiter warten 

Dumdidum


----------



## not4ever (28. November 2007)

die 40min will ich gutgeschrieben haben ... *support mail ausfüll*


----------



## Exlu (28. November 2007)

Valiel schrieb:


> Die Server sind wieder online, cu ;-)



Es kann sich nur um ein Gerücht handeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

Exlu schrieb:


> Es kann sich nur um ein Gerücht handeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



^^ Du solltest dich mal mit meiner guten Freundin Edit unterhalten


----------



## Daretina (28. November 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> jaja gleiche unter gleichen fuehlen sich immer wohl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja wenn ich was erzähle lachen sich alle kaputt o_O Psychatrie halt xD 
naja du must jeden tag auf der arbeit den Patienten zuhören oder zumindest so tun o_O


----------



## Lyriann (28. November 2007)

HEEEE ich muss on mein pet verhungert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huutch (28. November 2007)

Valiel schrieb:


> *gnihihihi*
> 
> Hör ich da etwa ein "mimimi" in deinem "aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh"?^^




nein nein kein mimimimimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Well! (28. November 2007)

> HEEEE ich muss on mein pet verhungert



kauf dir nen tamagotschi (oda so xDD *G*) die verhungern egal was du in sie reinstopfst


----------



## -Aurelien- (28. November 2007)

ich muss auch on,
mein komplettes s1 verhungert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

Ich besuche für 2 Wochen, über Weihnachten, meine Mutter im guten, alten Westen.. 
Was macht ihr über Weihnachten (ausser zocken)?


----------



## Grivok (28. November 2007)

Daretina schrieb:


> naja wenn ich was erzähle lachen sich alle kaputt o_O Psychatrie halt xD
> naja du must jeden tag auf der arbeit den Patienten zuhören oder zumindest so tun o_O



hab ich ja auch verstaendnis fuer
sonst haette ich schon lange freundschaft gekuendigt....


----------



## Meatwookie (28. November 2007)

mir ist langweilig ^^ blub


----------



## -Aurelien- (28. November 2007)

whoa 80 seiten voller mehr oder weniger 0 wichtigen Posts
kriegen wir dafür jetz alle n Orden?@buffed Modis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Well! (28. November 2007)

> mir ist langweilig ^^ blub



Geh in WoW on...ich kanns net -,-" *arbeit suckzZ* >.<!


----------



## Rept!le (28. November 2007)

Ich hasse Mittwoch !


----------



## not4ever (28. November 2007)

was is weihnachten ... du meinst die beiden arbeitsfreien tage zum zocken oder? *nachdenk*


----------



## Tahngarth (28. November 2007)

-Aurelien- schrieb:


> whoa 80 seiten voller mehr oder weniger 0 wichtigen Posts
> kriegen wir dafür jetz alle n Orden@buffed Modis
> 
> 
> ...


 es sind bereits 81 seiten^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (28. November 2007)

Valiel schrieb:


> Shattrath?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




der Kanidat hat 1000 Kaputte Waschmaschinen gewonnen und bekommt von mir ne Jahres Gamecard für WOW^^


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

Ich glaube ich genehmige mir mal ein zweites Frühstück. Komme bis morgen eh nicht mehr zum Essen, wenn die Server wieder da sind.


----------



## Well! (28. November 2007)

> whoa 80 seiten voller mehr oder weniger 0 wichtigen Posts
> kriegen wir dafür jetz alle n Orden@buffed Modis



falls es dir noch net aufgefallen ist, es sind schon 81 seiten^^


----------



## Toyuki (28. November 2007)

re (murloc rpg is imba^^)
Oo habt ja fleißig weiter gespammt ohne mich^^ vorhin warens noch 75 seiten *G*


----------



## -Aurelien- (28. November 2007)

Tahngarth schrieb:


> es sind bereits 81 seiten^^




Sie sind gefeuert ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huutch (28. November 2007)

-Aurelien- schrieb:


> Haha Huutsch hats garantiert versucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Huutch bitte ohne S, so viel Zeit muss sein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Healer~ (28. November 2007)

Well! schrieb:


> kauf dir nen tamagotschi (oda so xDD *G*) die verhungern egal was du in sie reinstopfst



oder nen furby und wenn das meckert:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=_lNfBZTz2xQ


----------



## not4ever (28. November 2007)

wieviel leute sich mit mir die zeit todschlagen is der hammer


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

Huutch schrieb:


> Huutch bitte ohne S, so viel Zeit muss sein!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Spart das nicht eher Zeit?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

Huutch schrieb:


> Huutch bitte ohne S, so viel Zeit muss sein!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hör auf mit diesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  rumzufuchteln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (28. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich auch Murloc rpg durchgezockt ^^
Gerade Ony gelegt.

aber Server immer noch down...
Mir is laaaangweilig.. was soll ich essen?^^


----------



## not4ever (28. November 2007)

ruutsch ^^


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

Mein Urin sagt mir, in den nächsten 5 Minuten geht's weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Well! (28. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das nervt...schau genau hin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

~Healer~ schrieb:


> oder nen furby und wenn das meckert:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=_lNfBZTz2xQ




LOL.. das ist sardistisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Aurelien- (28. November 2007)

da is doch gar kein "S"  oO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Huutsch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UPS ^^


----------



## not4ever (28. November 2007)

pluutsch


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

Ihr spammt ja nur!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## not4ever (28. November 2007)

wie geil is den furby XD , ich hau mich weg ... wieder die augen aufreisst


----------



## Well! (28. November 2007)

exploding furbys 4 live^^


----------



## Huutch (28. November 2007)

Well! schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




... so schwache nerven.... höre ich da ein mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Healer~ (28. November 2007)

Valiel schrieb:


> LOL.. das ist sardistisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



in keinster weise ^^ ist doch nur plastik, Vorsicht kinder->> nicht nachmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

MasterV schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hm.. Kartoffeln, Spinat und Spiegeleier? :-) *yummi*


----------



## G@cko (28. November 2007)

Tungyl schrieb:


> *Push*
> 
> server immer noch down
> 
> ...





Das Rezept hätte ich gerne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie lange mariniert das den  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## not4ever (28. November 2007)

fast 83


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> re (murloc rpg is imba^^)
> Oo habt ja fleißig weiter gespammt ohne mich^^ vorhin warens noch 75 seiten *G*



geht heute alles verdammt schnell.. ^^


----------



## Morci (28. November 2007)

juuuhuuuuuu, ein spam thread gegen die langeweile beim warten.....

DANKÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

Huutch schrieb:


> ... so schwache nerven.... höre ich da ein mimimi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




-.- mi mi mi 


Von allen Seiten wird man gehiphopt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## overnice (28. November 2007)

Mein gott komme ja gar ned so schnell mit dem lesen hinterher wie ihr hier spamt ....... =)


----------



## Well! (28. November 2007)

> juuuhuuuuuu, ein spam thread gegen die langeweile beim warten.....
> 
> DANKÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ



lol, eig net spamen, sondern blöd über zeugs labern, um die zeit zu verkürzen, bis die server wieder on sind.


----------



## ~Healer~ (28. November 2007)

Eigene Beitragszahlen push ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

und ich hab mich immer gewundert warum hier manche so viele beiträge haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. November 2007)

zum mittag empfehle ich heute:
Currywurst mit Pommes frites und Salat 1,90 Mensa Bergstraße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Aurelien- (28. November 2007)

Well! schrieb:


> lol, eig net spamen, sondern blöd über zeugs labern, um die zeit zu verkürzen, bis die server wieder on sind.




wie jeden Mittwoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## not4ever (28. November 2007)

das buffed team könnte mal news schreiben ... so schnell wie wir die seiten füllen ... damit man was anderes zu lesen hat


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

Thrawns schrieb:


> und ich hab mich immer gewundert warum hier manche so viele beiträge haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haben beiträge so viele gewundert warum mich und hab immer ich


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

bäh!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Well! (28. November 2007)

hey...hab ja auch schon 28..mit dem hier 29...nice...27 beiträge in ner halben stunde xD^^


----------



## Rept!le (28. November 2007)

Server, wo bleibt ihr ? Bald is 12  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

Thrawns schrieb:


> und ich hab mich immer gewundert warum hier manche so viele beiträge haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja bis heute war der thread doch noch ein bischen professionell.. ab heute morgen ist er in totalem spam ausgeartet.. eigentlich schade.. :/


----------



## -Aurelien- (28. November 2007)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> zum mittag empfehle ich heute:
> Currywurst mit Pommes frites und Salat 1,90 Mensa Bergstraße
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




In welcher Stadt denn ?


----------



## MasterV (28. November 2007)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Ihr spammt ja nur!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja klar^^

Sollen wir ein Spam Spiel spielen?
sowas wie Blizzard --> Wartungsarbeiten ---> Langeweile ---> Essen ----> Spinat ---> Eklig ----> usw...?


----------



## Toyuki (28. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> geht heute alles verdammt schnell.. ^^



ja soviele neue flammer hier^^
btw die sind doch alle nur notgeil auf dei Arena sachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Well! (28. November 2007)

> naja bis heute war der thread doch noch ein bischen professionell.. ab heute morgen ist er in totalem spam ausgeartet.. eigentlich schade.. :/



find ich auch schade...


----------



## Huutch (28. November 2007)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> zum mittag empfehle ich heute:
> Currywurst mit Pommes frites und Salat 1,90 Mensa Bergstraße
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bergstrasse in welcher Stadt, welche Uni?


----------



## Well! (28. November 2007)

> naja bis heute war der thread doch noch ein bischen professionell.. ab heute morgen ist er in totalem spam ausgeartet.. eigentlich schade.. :/



find ich auch schade...


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

server nicht sind on!


----------



## Manitu2007 (28. November 2007)

MasterV schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




önm...versuchs mal damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## not4ever (28. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wer spamt den hier ... das ist ein allegmeis forum wo jeder seinen Unmut kund tun kann


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. November 2007)

-Aurelien- schrieb:


> In welcher Stadt denn ?



tu dresden


----------



## Rept!le (28. November 2007)

Thrawns -> Sau !


----------



## -Aurelien- (28. November 2007)

Thrawns schrieb:


> server nicht sind on!



witzfigur,

äääähhh witzbold




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

also die server in der offline-übersicht werden immer weniger.


----------



## MasterV (28. November 2007)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> önm...versuchs mal damit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die sind geil^^
Mein Lieblingsraidfutta


----------



## overnice (28. November 2007)

btw wenn hier schon soviele vertreten sind suche noch nach nem weihnachtsgeschenk für meinen freund =) 
vorschlaäge an die frau ^^


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

-Aurelien- schrieb:


> witzfigur,
> 
> äääähhh witzbold
> 
> ...




Du solltest garnicht mehr da sein! Du wolltest off gehen.


----------



## Toyuki (28. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> naja bis heute war der thread doch noch ein bischen professionell.. ab heute morgen ist er in totalem spam ausgeartet.. eigentlich schade.. :/



stimmt brauchen mal wieder ne neues flame thread für leute die schon ne bissel länger dabei sind (ich bin ja auch noch jung aber nicht so wie viele andere hier mit 0-100 posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## not4ever (28. November 2007)

Thrawns schrieb:


> server nicht sind on!




du bist doch anwalt, kann die wörter im mund verdrehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heinzitaur (28. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> naja bis heute war der thread doch noch ein bischen professionell.. ab heute morgen ist er in totalem spam ausgeartet.. eigentlich schade.. :/



Jo is echt schade...ich komm garnet mitm Lesen nach^^...Wahnsinn zu was Langeweile führen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Aurelien- (28. November 2007)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> dresden




sorry aba wegen ner curry mit pommes fahr ick doch nich nach dresden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huutch (28. November 2007)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/383377


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

-Aurelien- schrieb:


> witzfigur,
> 
> äääähhh witzbold
> 
> ...



mist, vertippt. ich tue einfach so, als hätte ich wie yoda reden wollen. jetzt bin ich cool!


----------



## Ganieda (28. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> naja bis heute war der thread doch noch ein bischen professionell.. ab heute morgen ist er in totalem spam ausgeartet.. eigentlich schade.. :/




Recht hast Du

so long


----------



## -Aurelien- (28. November 2007)

Valiel schrieb:


> Du solltest garnicht mehr da sein! Du wolltest off gehen.




Püh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

overnice schrieb:


> btw wenn hier schon soviele vertreten sind suche noch nach nem weihnachtsgeschenk für meinen freund =)
> vorschlaäge an die frau ^^




Auf jedenfall keine Unterwäsche -.-

Koch ihm ein 5 Gänge Menü mit anschließendem Filmchen und *ex..

Das fände ich toll. Leider ließe meine Freundin keine WoW Foren und wird das niemals erfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *mimimi*


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

ist ja gleich vorbei


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

ich freue mich schon darauf, wenn 90% der server wieder on sind und die ganzen mega spammer weg sind! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (28. November 2007)

Frage: Bevor man Scherbenwelt geht, erstmal Bergbau auf 300 machen damit man Teufeleisen abbauen kann?


----------



## overnice (28. November 2007)

lol nette idee =) aber kochen tu ich ja eh schon immer ^^


----------



## not4ever (28. November 2007)

nenn gutschein für a*verkehr ... ich würd mich drüber freuen


----------



## -Aurelien- (28. November 2007)

wegen eines Threads auf buffed.de werden die wartungsarbeiten der server verlängert
und alle server sind bis 18uhr MEZ offline.
mfg Blizzard

oO

*pfeif*


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

selbst schuld ...


----------



## Toyuki (28. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> ich freue mich schon darauf, wenn 90% der server wieder on sind und die ganzen mega spammer weg sind!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jop dann kann man sich wieder gut unterhalten
btw neuer ava schon wieder?^^


----------



## Aitaro (28. November 2007)

http://www.break.com/index/achmed-the-terrorist.html 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*weiter wart*


----------



## Heinzitaur (28. November 2007)

Thrawns schrieb:


> ist ja gleich vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wer weiß wer weiß?!


----------



## Rept!le (28. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hrhr


----------



## Achereto (28. November 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> *haende demonstrativ in die taschen steckt*


gft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

overnice schrieb:


> lol nette idee =) aber kochen tu ich ja eh schon immer ^^




Mensch, dein Schatz muss es echt gut haben *g*..

Ich werd mir von meiner liebsten nen Pulli von Rammstein o.ä. wünschen :-)


----------



## Huutch (28. November 2007)

Rept!le schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganieda (28. November 2007)

Also mir wirds so langsam zu bunt, ich geh jetzt, muss eh kochen, meine Jungs kommen bald nach Hause. 

Für die, die noch nicht wissen was sie kochen sollen: Wiener Schnitzel mit Pommes und grüne Bohnensalat.

so long


----------



## ~Healer~ (28. November 2007)

Hör uff, manche nehmen das ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die heulen bestimmt grad ^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (28. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> ich freue mich schon darauf, wenn 90% der server wieder on sind und die ganzen mega spammer weg sind!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




einbildung is auch ne bildung jedoch keine weiterbildung....


----------



## Heinzitaur (28. November 2007)

Rept!le schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Frage ist es jetz, wieviele Leute wegen dir erwägen, sich vor nen Zug zu werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thug (28. November 2007)

lol   ohne shice,  ich hab direkt eingeloggt  um zu schauen^^  lasst das sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Aurelien- (28. November 2007)

12 und es tut sich NIX


----------



## Asco (28. November 2007)

1 vor 12 -.-


----------



## psyber (28. November 2007)

das kann echt nit wahr sein ... das kostet alles geld ^.^


----------



## -Aurelien- (28. November 2007)

psyber schrieb:


> das kann echt nit wahr sein ...




klingt komisch,
is aba so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## overnice (28. November 2007)

k kein neuer post =) alle gucken ob die server wieder on sind ^^


----------



## goxx (28. November 2007)

zooooooommmffgggg es tut sich nichts *mimimimimimi*


----------



## ~Healer~ (28. November 2007)

auf 13 uhr verschoben xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thug (28. November 2007)

*schnief*  kein Realm mehr in der Serverliste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Ich habe Angst... Mammi!


----------



## Rept!le (28. November 2007)

Haha geil .. Hab ich mir auch eben gedacht .. mh, keiner schreibt, da stimmt doch was nicht ! hrhrhr ... server immernoch off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tungyl (28. November 2007)

12:03 und immer noch nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asco (28. November 2007)

3 minten nach 12 und immernoch down  (kopp auf den tisch hau)


----------



## -Aurelien- (28. November 2007)

geil leute noch ne stunde warten :roll:


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

jetzt kann ich mich nicht mal mehr einloggen o.O


----------



## Grukna (28. November 2007)

bleibt doch mal locker! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
um die paar mins(oder stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)  kommts au net drauf an!


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> einbildung is auch ne bildung jedoch keine weiterbildung....



haha nup! ;D
von wem hast du denn den spruch gehört? von deinem psychiater oder bewährungshelfer?


----------



## Schuss (28. November 2007)

Nun Steht 13 Uhr an ...


----------



## Argeyl (28. November 2007)

geduld ist eine tugend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
...habe leider nicht viel da von  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opferson (28. November 2007)

haha bis 13:00uhr offline 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Aurelien- (28. November 2007)

update 11:50,
die realms sind erst ab 13 uhr wieder on


----------



## Morci (28. November 2007)

omg, wenn das jetzt doch noch länger dauert, hab ich doch noch zeit, die bude zu putzen.....ahhhhhhhhhhhhh^^


----------



## goxx (28. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"BRUUUNO HOL MIR NEN STRICK!"


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

stimmt sogar. ist echt 13 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Healer~ (28. November 2007)

noch ne stunde rumgespamme *freu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThePreacher (28. November 2007)

ich hoffe die lvln jetzt mein Priester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huutch (28. November 2007)

na mal im ernst ist schon ziemlich arm, eigentlich sollte das letzte woche schon alles da sein, nun hatten die eine ganze woche und jetzt sowas! 

..nein kein mimimi.......... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grukna (28. November 2007)

> noch ne stunde rumgespamme *freu* cry.gif



JUHUU weiter gehts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

Huutch schrieb:


> na mal im ernst ist schon ziemlich arm, eigentlich sollte das letzte woche schon alles da sein, nun hatten die eine ganze woche und jetzt sowas!
> 
> ..nein kein mimimi..........



Mimimimimi!


----------



## ~Healer~ (28. November 2007)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Mimimimimi!




mimimimi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (28. November 2007)

schon hart was einige hier abziehen !

ich hoffe schon langsam für das forum - das die server bald online sein 
weil wir haben heute allein glaub ich nur 10 seiten irgendwas dazubekommen in den thread ... 
aber naja ...


----------



## -Aurelien- (28. November 2007)

Morci schrieb:


> omg, wenn das jetzt doch noch länger dauert, hab ich doch noch zeit, die bude zu putzen.....ahhhhhhhhhhhhh^^




LoL,
dann mal Hopp ^^


----------



## Heinzitaur (28. November 2007)

Naja was solls...man ists ja gewöhnt...


----------



## Argeyl (28. November 2007)

naja bei solangen verzögerungen haben die china farmer wieder einen grund das gold teurer zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Aurelien- (28. November 2007)

naja buffed spinnt bei mir auch grade rum,
bin dann mal weg,man sieht sich aufm BG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cu @all


----------



## Heinzitaur (28. November 2007)

Argeyl schrieb:


> naja bei solangen verzögerungen haben die china farmer wieder einen grund das gold teurer zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Lol...ja die ham jetz ein echts Problem die verdienen ihr Geld damit...


----------



## Fräsh (28. November 2007)

mönsch ich möcht noch vorm raid twinken -_-


----------



## Toyuki (28. November 2007)

afk essen hf mit den spammern^^


----------



## ~Healer~ (28. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> schon hart was einige hier abziehen !
> 
> ich hoffe schon langsam für das forum - das die server bald online sein
> weil wir haben heute allein glaub ich nur 10 seiten irgendwas dazubekommen in den thread ...
> aber naja ...



ob wir jetzt in EINEM thread spammen, wenn die server down sind oder in MEHREREN threads gespammt wird, wenn die server on sind>>gleiche in grün


----------



## Moerbinho (28. November 2007)

Lieber um 3°° Runterfahren, anstatt um 5°° und dann länger in die Mittagszeit.
Wird aber ein recht frisches Problem sein, denke kaum, dass Blizzard sich gewollt so viel Zeit lässt.

Schätze um 13°° gehen die Server on. Aber na ja..

never play on a patch-day.


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

ich sehe jetzt auch nicht so das riesen problem. der thread hier dient nun mal zum zeitvertreib während der serverdowntime. kontruktive gespräche kann man auch noch weiterhin in jedem anderen thread führen - was im umkehrschluss nicht heißen soll, hier jeden scheiß zu posten. mensch unterhält sich immerhin fleißig hier. so richtiger spam wären für mich posts wie "!" oder "." und dergleichen. ob das jetzt sehr gehaltvoll ist, sei dahin gestellt.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. November 2007)

Moerbinho schrieb:


> never play on a patch-day.



Es wird doch garkein Patch aufgespielt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zumindest hab ich in den News nichts davon gefunden.


----------



## Ninnghizidda (28. November 2007)

die ami server sollen ja auch laufen und die händler und der rest war ja schon über nen monat aufm testserver mit dem neuen zeugs frag mich halt einfach warums außgerechnet bei uns dann wieder länger dauert wenn doch eigentlich alle probleme bekannt bzw schon behoben worden sind , oder sind eu server schlechter als die im westen?^^


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

stimmt ja auch nicht. aber never play on wartungsarbeit-day klingt iwie scheiße ;P


----------



## BlizzLord (28. November 2007)

Ich geselle mich mal dazu Server ja immernoch down xD


----------



## Vanevil (28. November 2007)

Thrawns schrieb:


> stimmt ja auch nicht. aber never play on wartungsarbeit-day klingt iwie scheiße ;P




klingt doch witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

gibt es auch buffed-wartungsarbeiten? die seite inkl. forum ist in den letzten wochen mal wieder grausam langsam...


----------



## Huutch (28. November 2007)

Ninnghizidda schrieb:


> die ami server sollen ja auch laufen und die händler und der rest war ja schon über nen monat aufm testserver mit dem neuen zeugs frag mich halt einfach warums außgerechnet bei uns dann wieder länger dauert wenn doch eigentlich alle probleme bekannt bzw schon behoben worden sind , oder sind eu server schlechter als die im westen?^^



Ja sehe ich auch so, so richtig verstehen muss man das nicht!? Ist kein Punkt für wow eu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adiemo (28. November 2007)

Huhu

und ich steh extra noch heute um 9Uhr auf....Wollte 10Uhr zocken, war wohl nix...voll verpeilt das heute Mittwoch is *fg*

Und was macht man dann??? Bad Putzen, Staubsaugen.....muhaaaaaaa *fg*


----------



## BlizzLord (28. November 2007)

Is doch ein geiler "Satz".

also:

!!!never play on wartungsarbeit-day!!!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. November 2007)

Laaaangweilig!

Kennt jemand von Euch nen guten Witz?


----------



## Morci (28. November 2007)

> Und was macht man dann??? Bad Putzen, Staubsaugen.....muhaaaaaaa *fg*



jojo, das kenn ich^^


----------



## Sammies (28. November 2007)

Bis 13 Uhr noch warten......
...ich sage vor 14Uhr wird das nix mit  dem WoW spielen....wer bietet mehr ??


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. November 2007)

14:01!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (28. November 2007)

Ich sag 15:30 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. November 2007)

Daran will ich garnich denken. <.<


----------



## Meatwookie (28. November 2007)

Schneesturm soll mal hinmachen oO


----------



## Davidor (28. November 2007)

lomg -.- pünktlich um 12 hier und blizzard schickt meine server net on ;( ^^

Zu dem Witz:

Na,der war doch geil?

Edit: 15:31 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derbolzer (28. November 2007)

Leute also Die sucht sagt hallo oder ?? mann was macht ihr zu hause ? schreibt doch bewerbungen oder ka helft einer oma beim koche was weis ich das RL gibt es auch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 suchtis


----------



## soreria (28. November 2007)

würde mich freuen wenns vor 13 uhr wird . hab doch spätschicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. November 2007)

Davidor schrieb:


> lomg -.- pünktlich um 12 hier und blizzard schickt meine server net on ;( ^^
> 
> Zu dem Witz:
> 
> ...



Schlecht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

derbolzer schrieb:


> Leute also Die sucht sagt hallo oder ?? mann was macht ihr zu hause ? schreibt doch bewerbungen oder ka helft einer oma beim koche was weis ich das RL gibt es auch nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bewerbung? wofür?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (28. November 2007)

los wir machen uns Plakate und stellen uns vors blizz haupthaus und streiken bis die Server an sind wer ist dabei!?^^


----------



## Meatwookie (28. November 2007)

Ich wett die Server scheißen 5min nachm hochfahren wieder ab weil alles überfüllt in Nethersturm steh


----------



## Mondtänzerin (28. November 2007)

Sammies schrieb:


> Bis 13 Uhr noch warten......
> ...ich sage vor 14Uhr wird das nix mit  dem WoW spielen....wer bietet mehr ??




Ich sag es wird 17 Uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (28. November 2007)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> los wir machen uns Plakate und stellen uns vors blizz haupthaus und streiken bis die Server an sind wer ist dabei!?^^



Is mir zu weit,ich spamm lieber mit E-Mails und Anrufen^^


----------



## Vanevil (28. November 2007)

derbolzer schrieb:


> Leute also Die sucht sagt hallo oder ?? mann was macht ihr zu hause ? schreibt doch bewerbungen oder ka helft einer oma beim koche was weis ich das RL gibt es auch nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Leute mit Spätschicht z.B. ?

und btw was machst du dann hier ?


----------



## Szyslak (28. November 2007)

Waren vor ner Stunde nich noch 77 Seiten oder so..? Jetzt 88? Wtf..?

Achja, Riane ignoriert meine PN\'s ;<


----------



## Davidor (28. November 2007)

88 Seiten,ist wohl neuer Rekord,oder?


----------



## saijayin (28. November 2007)

die hp  geht auch nicht oder??


----------



## BlizzLord (28. November 2007)

Zitat:
Is mir zu weit,ich spamm lieber mit E-Mails und Anrufen^^

K auf 3 Rufen wir alle bei Schneesturm an und fragen was los ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: kennt ihr das geile Vid 

Link: http://youtube.com/watch?v=JHwyuKjZH3U


----------



## Róki (28. November 2007)

Narv


----------



## Davidor (28. November 2007)

1...............2.........................3


Edit: 89 Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanevil (28. November 2007)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Is mir zu weit,ich spamm lieber mit E-Mails und Anrufen^^
> 
> K auf 3 Rufen wir alle bei Schneesturm an und fragen was los ist
> ...




Dann iss der Support auchnoch überlastst und geht down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melchiør (28. November 2007)

Immer wieder lustig hier am Mittwoch auf der Arbeit reinzuschauen und in Echtzeit mitverfolgen zu können, wie es so mit den Servern läuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meatwookie (28. November 2007)

Ich will heut noch meine neue brust haben ...


----------



## Morci (28. November 2007)

noch ne viertel std, dann wissen wir, das es bis 14 uhr dauert^^


----------



## Melchiør (28. November 2007)

Morci schrieb:


> noch ne viertel std, dann wissen wir, das es bis 14 uhr dauert^^



"lautlach"


----------



## Morci (28. November 2007)

und vllt schaffen wir bis dahin ja noch die 100 seiten^^


----------



## Róki (28. November 2007)

oder noch ein und ne viertel und das es dann bis 15 uhr dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (28. November 2007)

> Ich will heut noch meine neue brust haben ...



Wieso sind die Ärzte alle nich auf Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


Ps: N1 xDDD http://youtube.com/watch?v=JHwyuKjZH3U


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

Morci schrieb:


> noch ne viertel std, dann wissen wir, das es bis 14 uhr dauert^^



hör bloß auf mit solchen behauptungen  ^^


----------



## Morci (28. November 2007)

> oder noch ein und ne viertel und das es dann bis 15 uhr dauert wink.gif




pessimist^^
besserwisser^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melchiør (28. November 2007)

Valiel schrieb:


> hör bloß auf mit solchen behauptungen  ^^



Angst ?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Róki (28. November 2007)

hehe lol ich find lustig


----------



## Meatwookie (28. November 2007)

who es kommt nichtmehr Serververbindung unterbrochen^^


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

Melchiør schrieb:


> Angst ?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



meine freundin kommt um 14 uhr heim und dann kann ich mirs zocken abschminken^^


----------



## derbolzer (28. November 2007)

Vanevil schrieb:


> Leute mit Spätschicht z.B. ?
> 
> und btw was machst du dann hier ?




ich habe heute frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss aber sammstag Arbeiten 

aber wieviel hir rumheulen ist schon witzig


----------



## Melchiør (28. November 2007)

Valiel schrieb:


> meine freundin kommt um 14 uhr heim und dann kann ich mirs zocken abschminken^^



Achso hehe das kennt ja fast jeder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann kann ich das natürlich verstehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Róki (28. November 2007)

@Valiel

meine is grad gegangen xD


----------



## Róki (28. November 2007)

@Valiel

meine is grad gegangen xD


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

derbolzer schrieb:


> ich habe heute frei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




schon mal aufgefallen das keiner rumheult sondern sich alle amüsieren? 

also  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morci (28. November 2007)

los, noch 10 seiten^^   flott, flott^^


----------



## Melchiør (28. November 2007)

Róki schrieb:


> @Valiel
> 
> meine is grad gegangen xD



Weil es Ihr mit dir zuviel wurde? *lach*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (28. November 2007)

Yeah,90 Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Server , kommt on oder schenkt mir das Phönixmount,Blizz^^


----------



## MasterV (28. November 2007)

Seite 90^^
Nice


----------



## overnice (28. November 2007)

na bei mir ist es andersrum ^^ wenn freund ausm büro kommt ist wow geschichte für mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .shadow (28. November 2007)

-.- wenn ich mal keine schule habe sind die server down.........  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*will blizzz mitarbeiter brennen sehen ^^*


----------



## Davidor (28. November 2007)

MasterV schrieb:


> Seite 90^^
> Nice



war schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

also noch steht da 13 uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanevil (28. November 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuMvdNtMyRk

ma was lustiges zum Zeitvertreib  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (28. November 2007)

Ob wir 100 Seiten noch schaffen?^^


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuMvdNtMyRk lol^^


----------



## Melchiør (28. November 2007)

MasterV schrieb:


> Seite 90^^
> Nice



Da geht noch mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kommt schon Leute haut in die Tasten !!


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

dann wird es echt spamm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rept!le (28. November 2007)

Dann helf ich auch ma 100 Seiten voll zu bekommen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. November 2007)

*zur Seite 100 push*


----------



## Morci (28. November 2007)

> also noch steht da 13 uhr




*zitter^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melchiør (28. November 2007)

Thrawns schrieb:


> dann wird es echt spamm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also um ehrlich zu sein, ich hab grad Mittag und echt Spaß am spamen und Spam lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

overnice schrieb:


> na bei mir ist es andersrum ^^ wenn freund ausm büro kommt ist wow geschichte für mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*handreich* Willkommen im Club der gepeinigten Hausmännern/Frauen *g*


----------



## Rept!le (28. November 2007)

Gleich steht da 14 Uhr ...


----------



## Manitu2007 (28. November 2007)

ach ja der Mittwoch hätte sooo entspannt anfangen können aber das macht nix ich hab zeit und leere die 2. Kanne Kaffee. Will noch einer ne Tasse Jakops?

ich hab so das Gefühl durch die neue Arene Sesion ist für viele heute Weihnachten, Nikolaus, Ostern und Ihr Geburtstag auf einmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bliblablu (28. November 2007)

Thrawns schrieb:


> dann wird es echt spamm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Achso, und bis jetzt war es kein Spam?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Róki (28. November 2007)

100 gogogogo


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. November 2007)

Ist dieser Spam eigentlich von buffed erlaubt worden? Also in diesem starken Ausmaß?


----------



## Melchiør (28. November 2007)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> ach ja der Mittwoch hätte sooo entspannt anfangen können aber das macht nix ich hab zeit und leere die 2. Kanne Kaffee. Will noch einer ne Tasse Jakops?



*Finger heb*


----------



## Rept!le (28. November 2007)

Gute Idee, noch nen Kaffee is gut !


----------



## n3tch3r (28. November 2007)

*zur Seite 100 push*


----------



## Dedak (28. November 2007)

ist ja wie weihnachten alle freuen sich auf was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Róki (28. November 2007)

ich würds zeitvertreib anstatt spam nennen


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

HAHA, nicht 14 uhr!


----------



## Melchiør (28. November 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ist dieser Spam eigentlich von buffed erlaubt worden? Also in diesem starken Ausmaß?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wir unterhalten uns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> ach ja der Mittwoch hätte sooo entspannt anfangen können aber das macht nix ich hab zeit und leere die 2. Kanne Kaffee. Will noch einer ne Tasse Jakops?



*Becher hinhalt* Wo find ich Milch und Zucker?


----------



## Morci (28. November 2007)

> ach ja der Mittwoch hätte sooo entspannt anfangen können aber das macht nix ich hab zeit und leere die 2. Kanne Kaffee. Will noch einer ne Tasse Jakops?




immer ma her damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .shadow (28. November 2007)

das ist die 91 die 92 folgt zugleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (28. November 2007)

Ich will auch mal pushen!!!

*push zur 100!*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. November 2007)

Aber kein Jakobs...das ist ja eklig!!! :O


----------



## MasterV (28. November 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ist dieser Spam eigentlich von buffed erlaubt worden? Also in diesem starken Ausmaß?


Muss man Spam erlauben?
Außerdem isses ja eher "Unterhaltsames Beisammensein der gelangweilten community"^^


----------



## n3tch3r (28. November 2007)

Wir brauchen mehr Zucker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## overnice (28. November 2007)

@ Valiel
gut zu wissen das es mehr davon gibt =) fühl mich immer so allein und unverstanden wenns mal wieder ärger gibt das der raid doch länger als 4 std dauert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

MasterV schrieb:


> Muss man Spam erlauben?
> Außerdem isses ja eher "Unterhaltsames Beisammensein der gelangweilten community"^^




Seh ich auch so.. jeder der was anderes sagt isn Gnom-Schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kev92 (28. November 2007)

gogo giev teh server


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

ich könnte kotzen, der thread war mal echt gut.. nun ist er nur noch sinnlos darum:

vote 4 /close!


----------



## Róki (28. November 2007)

gibs ab seite 100 irgend ne epic tastatur?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. November 2007)

"Zucker, wir brauchen Zucker!" ^^


----------



## Melchiør (28. November 2007)

n3tch3r schrieb:


> Wir brauchen mehr Zucker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*loslaufundzuckerbesorg*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morci (28. November 2007)

also spammen ist was anderes. wir sind hier alle leidensgenossen und halten uns durchs schreiben nur davon ab, nicht durchzudrehen und aus dem fenster zu springen^^


----------



## bliblablu (28. November 2007)

Róki schrieb:


> gibs ab seite 100 irgend ne epic tastatur?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

overnice schrieb:


> @ Valiel
> gut zu wissen das es mehr davon gibt =) fühl mich immer so allein und unverstanden wenns mal wieder ärger gibt das der raid doch länger als 4 std dauert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*g* du müsstest mal das gesicht meiner freundin sehen wenn ich folgendes sage: "Du, heute abend ist Kara raid, werd gebraucht"

sieht ungefär so aus:   -.-

die 3d effekte fehlen aber ich denke du kannst es dir gut vorstellen^^


----------



## kev92 (28. November 2007)

Morci schrieb:


> also spammen ist was anderes. wir sind hier alle leidensgenossen und halten uns durchs schreiben nur davon ab, nicht durchzudrehen und aus dem fenster zu springen^^


/signed^^


----------



## Lamer2 (28. November 2007)

*hierzuckerhinstell*

*schreit* Wo bleibt der Kaffee


----------



## Taylaamagan (28. November 2007)

Boah was ist hier denn los?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind die Server etwa noch Down. ohhhhh Ihr armen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich sitzt auf Arbeit. Mir ist das schnuppe.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (28. November 2007)

*push*^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morci (28. November 2007)

> ich könnte kotzen, der thread war mal echt gut.. nun ist er nur noch sinnlos darum:
> 
> vote 4 /close!





hui hui, auch schlechte laune wegen serverdown^^

aus diesem grund haben wir hier spass......^^  aber wohl nicht alle^^


----------



## MasterV (28. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> ich könnte kotzen, der thread war mal echt gut.. nun ist er nur noch sinnlos darum:
> 
> vote 4 /close!


Wie war es einmal?
Erzähl und wir (also ich wär dabei) versuchen es besser zu machen.
Ich hab ja auch nichts gegen Threads mit Niveau


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. November 2007)

Valiel schrieb:


> *g* du müsstest mal das gesicht meiner freundin sehen wenn ich folgendes sage: "Du, heute abend ist Kara raid, werd gebraucht"
> 
> sieht ungefär so aus:   -.-
> 
> die 3d effekte fehlen aber ich denke du kannst es dir gut vorstellen^^



lol


----------



## Rept!le (28. November 2007)

Erst 92 seiten ?? gebt ma gas


----------



## Rept!le (28. November 2007)

Erst 92 seiten ?? gebt ma gas


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> ich könnte kotzen, der thread war mal echt gut.. nun ist er nur noch sinnlos darum:
> 
> vote 4 /close!



Mimim... ach, du weißt schon


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. November 2007)

*93*

Verdammt, ich dachte ich könnte timen^^


----------



## .shadow (28. November 2007)

......immer noch down


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

Rept!le schrieb:


> Erst 92 seiten ?? gebt ma gas



uh, doppelposts sind aber so was wie ein schlag unter die gürtellinie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argeyl (28. November 2007)

ich weiss nicht warum aber ich habe das gefühl das es auch mit 13 uhr nichts wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vatenkeist (28. November 2007)

~spamalotgelangweiltwannsindserverwiederdagrummel~


----------



## Lenoay (28. November 2007)

will endlich zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. November 2007)

Jetzt aber!


----------



## psyber (28. November 2007)

das internet is groß genug habt ihr echt nichts besseres zu tuen?


----------



## Tahngarth (28. November 2007)

mir ists glaube au schnurz ob server 13 uhr hochfahren hab 13.30 termin ^^
also kann eh erst nach 14 uhr zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

noch steht auch 13 uhr ... hm.


----------



## Rept!le (28. November 2007)

Hab versucht meinen doppelpost zu löschen, ging aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (28. November 2007)

1 ne minute noch dann wissens wir^^

Nein immernoch down :'(^^


----------



## ~Healer~ (28. November 2007)

dann zock


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

MasterV schrieb:


> Wie war es einmal?
> Erzähl und wir (also ich wär dabei) versuchen es besser zu machen.
> Ich hab ja auch nichts gegen Threads mit Niveau




Ich finds schön das man sich hier auslassen kann bis die Server wieder laufen. Wenn die Heile Welt von jemandem dabei drauf geht (bitte jetzt lachen)... tuts mir nicht leid.

Alle amüsieren sich und das ist die hauptsache finde ich.

Niveauvoll diskutieren kann ich au im Politik forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

ich tippe au verlängerung auf 13.30 ;P


----------



## .shadow (28. November 2007)

Eigentlich müsste wir den blizzforum zu spamen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morci (28. November 2007)

> das internet is groß genug habt ihr echt nichts besseres zu tuen?




lass mich überlegen....öööööööööööööööööööööööhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.............nö^^


----------



## MasterV (28. November 2007)

Valiel schrieb:


> Ich finds schön das man sich hier auslassen kann bis die Server wieder laufen. Wenn die Heile Welt von jemandem dabei drauf geht (bitte jetzt lachen)... tuts mir nicht leid.
> 
> Alle amüsieren sich und das ist die hauptsache finde ich.
> 
> ...


Muss ja nicht diskutieren sein..
Niveauvoll spammen^^


----------



## Rept!le (28. November 2007)

So isses .. zubomben !
Die Buffedler können doch nix für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (28. November 2007)

n3tch3r schrieb:


> Wir brauchen mehr Zucker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




sorry trink meinen generell nur mit Milch und ohne Zucker..na gut dann halt keine Krönung..is dir Aldi Kaffe lieber?


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

wenn es schon keine 100 seiten werden, werden es wenigstens 300 posts bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kev92 (28. November 2007)

...es liegt spannung in der luft...
es kann sich nurnoch um stunden handeln...


----------



## Lamer2 (28. November 2007)

und funktionieren sie schon ?

Bin hier auf Arbeit also Vote für 17.00 Uhr, daß sie ab da wieder gehen xD


----------



## Róki (28. November 2007)

könnt ihr auch ner englische realms auswählen?


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

zucker in das göttergetränk? ihr frevler!


----------



## Rept!le (28. November 2007)

Ma schaun ob mein Bild mit 22 Uhr vllt. doch nich so verkehrt war ^^


----------



## Grukna (28. November 2007)

so, noch schnell ne 5 minuten terine aufsetzen dann gehts hoffetnlich los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## overnice (28. November 2007)

> *g* du müsstest mal das gesicht meiner freundin sehen wenn ich folgendes sage: "Du, heute abend ist Kara raid, werd gebraucht"
> 
> sieht ungefär so aus: -.-
> 
> die 3d effekte fehlen aber ich denke du kannst es dir gut vorstellen^^



Joar kenn ich nur zu gut ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (28. November 2007)

Vielleicht meinen sie 13Uhr nächste woche xD


----------



## Keeral (28. November 2007)

Wir hatten auch lange net mehr das die Server unvorhergesehen bis morgen down bleiben , oder ? ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. November 2007)

Die Welt ist schon scheiße genug, was ist schlimmes daran, das wir sinnlos rumspammen? Es macht vielen Spass un ist besser als Menschen abzuschlachten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argeyl (28. November 2007)

hmmmm das schlimme ist heute stürmen alle jecken wieder die arena...


----------



## Róki (28. November 2007)

egal al bundy geht los  *freu*


----------



## Huutch (28. November 2007)

Keeral schrieb:


> Wir hatten auch lange net mehr das die Server unvorhergesehen bis morgen down bleiben , oder ? ^^




Gotteslästerung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (28. November 2007)

Das sieht gut aus Leute...
Keine Verlängerung angesagt^^

man man man, wird sind schon Freaks


----------



## BlizzLord (28. November 2007)

Wie wärs wenn wir ein paar Vids. hier reinschreiben haben wa was zu lachen.^^


ps: sry caps blöde Taste die!!!^^


----------



## taure-auf-melee-cruck (28. November 2007)

13:02! Immer noch down -.- ...ahrg ich brauch Strahlung-.-


----------



## ~Healer~ (28. November 2007)

EsnF ftw xD


----------



## Grukna (28. November 2007)

> egal al bundy geht los *freu*



GOIL^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (28. November 2007)

immernoch keine erlösung..mano ICH WILL MEIN GOLD abholen was ich verdient habe


----------



## Rept!le (28. November 2007)

Ja die verlängerung wird auch erst 10 nach 13 uhr angesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (28. November 2007)

na toll -.-


----------



## fataly (28. November 2007)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn wir ein paar Vids. hier reinschreiben haben wa was zu lachen.^^
> ps: sry caps blöde Taste die!!!^^



lol, da wird soviel gespammt man kommt ja mit dem lesen garnimmer nach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex_ander (28. November 2007)

*gähn*
wollen wir mal fix die 100 Seiten voll machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyriann (28. November 2007)

GNAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 

Ich will zockeeeeeennn hmpf grml


----------



## leppy (28. November 2007)

Ich stell mal Kaffee hin^^


----------



## leppy (28. November 2007)

Ich stell mal Kaffee hin^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (28. November 2007)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn wir ein paar Vids. hier reinschreiben haben wa was zu lachen.^^
> ps: sry caps blöde Taste die!!!^^



gute Idee schreiben wir ein Drehbuch für die Nächste Buffe Show Episode World of Menschcraft^^

natürlich nur wenn der Chef einverstanden ist.


----------



## fataly (28. November 2007)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn wir ein paar Vids. hier reinschreiben haben wa was zu lachen.^^
> ps: sry caps blöde Taste die!!!^^



lol, da wird soviel gespammt man kommt ja mit dem lesen garnimmer nach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morci (28. November 2007)

lol, haben wir den buffed server nu auch geschafft oder warum ist der so lahm^^


----------



## MasterV (28. November 2007)

Jetzt geht's wieder^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (28. November 2007)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn wir ein paar Vids. hier reinschreiben haben wa was zu lachen.^^
> ps: sry caps blöde Taste die!!!^^



gute Idee schreiben wir ein Drehbuch für die Nächste Buffe Show Episode World of Menschcraft^^

natürlich nur wenn der Chef einverstanden ist.


----------



## Meatwookie (28. November 2007)

Fehler beim Laden des Stylesheets (null)http://eu.wowarmory.com/layout/character-sheet.xsl

omg blizz ist zu dumm um ne Website zu coden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (28. November 2007)

Dachte schon buffed.de geht auch down xD


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

echt lahm hier, das ist nörfänt!


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

Morci schrieb:


> lol, haben wir den buffed server nu auch geschafft oder warum ist der so lahm^^




glaub ich auch langsam -.-


----------



## Rept!le (28. November 2007)

Es ist 13:13 Uhr ...

langsam fühl ich mich verarscht ... gehts euch auch so ?


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

echt lahm hier, das ist nörfänt!


----------



## -Misanthrop- (28. November 2007)

Ich versteh das langsam echt nicht mehr NIE (oder so zumindest oft) bekommen die das nicht geschissen das pünktlich fertig zu bekommen also...

solangsam regt mich das schon auf ~.~

cYa
Misanthrop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leppy (28. November 2007)

Ich stell mal Kaffee hin^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. November 2007)

Verdammt, Blizz soll es mal gebacken bekommen. -.-


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

aber ohne zucker!


----------



## .shadow (28. November 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Die Welt ist schon scheiße genug, was ist schlimmes daran, das wir sinnlos rumspammen? Es macht vielen Spass un ist besser als Menschen abzuschlachten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 

Gemeinschaftliches spammen fördert die sozial Kontakte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die bei Onlinespielen verloren gehen.......mööööbbb


*WeR ReChtschreibfehler findet bekommt 100g finder lohn ^^*


----------



## n3tch3r (28. November 2007)

solangsam könnten die auch mal wieder einen Tag uns schenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Healer~ (28. November 2007)

als würden die uns nen tag schenken-.- könnten ja geld verlieren


----------



## Funkelchen (28. November 2007)

mhh hab kekse gebacken^^

will jemand?? 
*hinstell*


----------



## Morci (28. November 2007)

noch 4 seiten bis 100^^


----------



## Drotan (28. November 2007)

Ihr seid alle doof  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fataly (28. November 2007)

go go blizz, ich geh jetzt eine rauchen und wenn ich zurück bin funktioniert wieder alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
/beten
.
.
.


----------



## Asco (28. November 2007)

nein wir sind süchtig


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

Funkelchen schrieb:


> mhh hab kekse gebacken^^
> 
> will jemand??
> *hinstell*




Was hast du denn für feine Kekse gebacken? 
Und wieso backt meine Freundin mir keine Kekse? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

es steht weiterhin 13 uhr da. es ist 13.20. und es geht immer noch nix. iwie unschön :/


----------



## Sérvús (28. November 2007)

Adler_Auge schrieb:


> Es ist zwar doof das sie öfters nicht gehen, aber damit musstet ihr rechnen als ihr euch das Spiel gekauft habt !




echt? steht auf der verkaufspackung das die server öfters down sind? o0


----------



## Flapp (28. November 2007)

ich weiß nicht wie oft ich mir diese wow videos noch anschauen soll...langsam nervt der zwerg mit seinem bär  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morrtis (28. November 2007)

da hast mal en tag frei und die kommen nicht als'm arsc...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Funkelchen (28. November 2007)

weil ich halt so ne soper liebe freundin bin^^

lebkuchen mit schoki und marmelade drin


----------



## Meatwookie (28. November 2007)

Immer wenn ich was posten will, schmiert mein Browser ab^^


----------



## Morci (28. November 2007)

> echt? steht auf der verkaufspackung das die server öfters down sind? o0




lol, jo, ist doch auf der cd eingeritzt^^


----------



## Rudi TD (28. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (28. November 2007)

meine befürchtung ist glaub ich wahr geworden: Ein Blizz Azubi hat ausverrsehen alle Server Formatiert und die Backups gelöscht^^


----------



## Kiantor (28. November 2007)

Iss ja klar, da iss man schonmal krank geschrieben und kann wirklich im bett liegen bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Menno...

Blizz gogogo


----------



## Shijnja (28. November 2007)

Es nervt echt, wenn man man spielen kann geht gar nix, ich spiel sogar Guild Wars wieder grad *BRR*


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

Funkelchen schrieb:


> weil ich halt so ne soper liebe freundin bin^^
> 
> lebkuchen mit schoki und marmelade drin





Das behauptet meine auch immer von sich... und? Bekomm ich Kekse? Oder WoW? Oder ein 5 gänge Menü?

Die will immer nur..... -.-

Frauen..^^


----------



## LordMufti (28. November 2007)

*spam für seite 100*
langsam regt das auf... will endlich zoggn^^


----------



## Alex_ander (28. November 2007)

Wir könnten auch wetten, bis zu welcher Seite wir heute kommen. Bei Blizzard ist 13 Uhr ja ein variabler Begriff ^^
Ich sach einfach mal 104 Seiten schaffen wir locker bevor Die Server wieder da sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ach und früher war alles noch viel schlimmer, also eigentlich hat Blizz sich ja schon enorm verbessert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## not4ever (28. November 2007)

achman hier muss weg und hatte 0 time um mal rum zu testen


----------



## not4ever (28. November 2007)

achman hier muss weg und hatte 0 time um mal rum zu testen


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

ich lauf gleich amok!


ACHTUNG! das ist die stelle wo ihr als besorgte gut-bürger die polizei verständigen müsst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Aurelien- (28. November 2007)

Whoa schon soooooooo viele seiten,
also wer kann mir sagen wann die server wieder up sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .shadow (28. November 2007)

13.25 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und es geht immer noch net-_- und jetzt hab ich en Arzt Termin ............. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

der erste post auf seite 100 bekommt übrigens einen spektraltiger vom buffed-team. steht in den agb ganz weit unten!


----------



## LordMufti (28. November 2007)

Thrawns schrieb:


> ich lauf gleich amok!
> ACHTUNG! das ist die stelle wo ihr als besorgte gut-bürger die polizei verständigen müsst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Polizei anruf und sag das du Amok laufen willst.. warte... die stehn in 2:30 Std vor deiner Tür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Argeyl (28. November 2007)

meine geuld kennt grenzen und meine grenze ist seit 6 minuten überschritten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caihywe (28. November 2007)

Vor Verzweiflung ne ganze Tüte Studentenfutter gegessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dabei mag ich das gar ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morci (28. November 2007)

also wenn die buffed seiten hier weiter so lahm sind, schaffen wir keine 104 seiten. ansonsten auf jeden fall^^


----------



## Caihywe (28. November 2007)

Vor Verzweiflung ne ganze Tüte Studentenfutter gegessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dabei mag ich das gar ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*zu den Keksen hinschiel*


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

vor allem rosinen ... widerliche dinger!

300 \o/


----------



## Hawk0 (28. November 2007)

Och Mann, jetzt darf ich zur Arbeit und bin erst halb 11 wieder zuhause, dabei hat ich heute ne Menge vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In diesem Sinne: mimimimiiiiii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. November 2007)

Gogo


----------



## Morci (28. November 2007)

also wenn die buffed seiten hier weiter so lahm sind, schaffen wir keine 104 seiten. ansonsten auf jeden fall^^


----------



## leppy (28. November 2007)

Thrawns schrieb:


> aber ohne zucker!




Zucker in meinen leckeren Kaffee wäre Frevel^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Schön stark mit einem Tröpfchen Milch zur Farbgebung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

98 sollten es ja jetzt schon sein


----------



## Felber (28. November 2007)

Da hatt man heute mal nen freien Tag und dann sowas : (


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. November 2007)

Bin froh, dass es nicht nur bei mir so langsam lädt....

Dachte schon, dass jemand meine Leitung ansaugt.^^


----------



## .shadow (28. November 2007)

Seite 100 Wir kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

leppy schrieb:


> Zucker in meinen leckeren Kaffee wäre Frevel^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




stimmt, die farbe sieht gut aus. aber sonst - ich habe der milch abgesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anikin (28. November 2007)

Das regt langsam auf erst 11 uhr dann 12 ohh mann blizz -.- 
Ich weiß nicht aber kann es denn so schwer sein die Termine einzuhalten wenn sie von vorne rein sagen sie kommen z.B um 14 uhr wieder on,dass sie dann auch on kommen und sie es dann nicht immer rauszögern ich find es echt ein Armutszeugnis was Blizz sich da leistet erst die Verzögerung mit Season3 dann immer fast jeder woche Verzögerung mit den Wartungsarbeiten und dann heute wo sich alle auf s3 freuen und die meisten sich s1 teilen holen wollen oder noch ehre farmen wollen um sich dann in der nächsten zeit die Sachen zu holen ich versteh einfach nicht was daran so schwer ist die Zeit einzuhalten.In Moment spiel ich bisschen Halo und langweile mich zu Tode

Mfg


----------



## Heinzitaur (28. November 2007)

Eigentlich könnten se ja jetz auch noch gleich schreiben, dass es bis 14 Uhr dauert...wär jetz auch schon wurscht...irgendwo schon arg, was da wieder los is^^


----------



## Asco (28. November 2007)

server gehen gerade on XD


----------



## -Aurelien- (28. November 2007)

die server kommen hoch JUHUUUUUUUUUU
kein scherz


----------



## Argeyl (28. November 2007)

ich bin drin... ich glaubs net... ich bin drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

immer noch nichts, aber immerhin rückt die 100 in greifbare nähe -.-


----------



## Asco (28. November 2007)

server gehen gerade on XD


----------



## Opferson (28. November 2007)

das war viel zu früh...es ist nicht mal 13:37-time


----------



## Meatwookie (28. November 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zU82JNpZErQ...feature=related zomg^^


----------



## Morci (28. November 2007)

ok leutz,

schade, dass ich die 100 seiten nicht mehr miterleben kann^^.....  aber nächste woch ist ja auch wieder ein mittwoch. also bis in einer woche, selbe zeit, selbes forum^^


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

na toll, was ist jetzt mit der 100?


----------



## Mearana (28. November 2007)

hrmpf, todeskrallen noch immer nicht da...


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

Toll.. alle Server da ausser Blackhand -.-^^


----------



## Vanevil (28. November 2007)

Shatt iss on Party  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

proudmoore auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morci (28. November 2007)

gilneas aucvh noch nicht. dann bleib ich doch noch^^


----------



## Meatwookie (28. November 2007)

Lothar auch noch net da^^


----------



## DarnassianPrincess (28. November 2007)

malygos ist auch immer noch off -.- unglaublich!


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

99, 1 left  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sick1986 (28. November 2007)

Ich konn netmal auf die Realmliste -.-


----------



## Chokster (28. November 2007)

arggh... da nimm ich mir n krankenschein und die todeskrallen sind immernoch down... was hab ich nur falsch gemacht???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

Morci schrieb:


> gilneas aucvh noch nicht. dann bleib ich doch noch^^




Jop, ich auch...

Sagt mal welcher war eigentlich der erste WoW Server für PVE? Würde mich echt mal interessieren


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

Sick1986 schrieb:


> Ich konn netmal auf die Realmliste -.-



vielleicht ist deine grafikkarte zu schlecht?


----------



## Achereto (28. November 2007)

Silberne Hand wieder online *sieht schon den Loginscreen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sick1986 (28. November 2007)

Da steht immer beim Einloggen direkt " Serververbindung unterbrochen"


----------



## Huutch (28. November 2007)

wenn das man gut geht, so ein ansturm bei blizz^^


----------



## DarnassianPrincess (28. November 2007)

du hast dich krank schreiben lassen wegen wow? ^^


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

vielleicht ist sein arzt der raidleiter?!


----------



## Sick1986 (28. November 2007)

JUCHU drin musste wow nochmal ganz aus und wieder anmachen


----------



## Juliy (28. November 2007)

Zomfg ich kanns eh nicht miterleben aber Warten muss ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (AccHack / Waiting for Recovering)


----------



## Mearana (28. November 2007)

100 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakalarm (28. November 2007)

öhm rofl bald 4 stunden gewartet und die server sind immer noch nicht da o.O  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (28. November 2007)

Mearana schrieb:


> 100
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ne jetzt!


----------



## ThomasG (28. November 2007)

Alleria ist auch noch net On, sollen mal gas geben ^^


----------



## DarnassianPrincess (28. November 2007)

oh mann ^^
ich seh auch den login-screen, ich kann mich auch einloggen, aber ich komm nich auf malygos drauf...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (28. November 2007)

Juliy schrieb:


> Ne jetzt!



Na guuut Jetzt!


----------



## Chokster (28. November 2007)

nein nicht deswegen, aber wenn ich schon hier zuhause sitz und nicht an die öffentlichkeit darf, weil meine arbeitsstelle nur ein paar meter weiter ist, dann will ich auch wenigstens wow spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

wird schon, ist ja auch fast erst 14 uhr xD

seite 100! JAAAA! JUHU! xD


----------



## Huutch (28. November 2007)

100 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (28. November 2007)

Jetzt `?


----------



## ThomasG (28. November 2007)

Gz zur 100. Seite ^^


----------



## Chokster (28. November 2007)

wo bleibt warhammer eigentlich?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (28. November 2007)

Chokster schrieb:


> arggh... da nimm ich mir n krankenschein und die todeskrallen sind immernoch down... was hab ich nur falsch gemacht???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stellt sich diese Frage wirklich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (28. November 2007)

"Der Abysische Rat" is schon da..merkt man an den Fremdlingen die den Handelschannel zuspammen


----------



## b1ubb (28. November 2007)

Juliy schrieb:


> Jetzt `?



hat das hoffentlich bald ein ende und die ganzen süchtis können wieder spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorgun (28. November 2007)

100


----------



## Morci (28. November 2007)

gz zur 100 an alle, die mitgeholfen haben^^


----------



## Th0m45 (28. November 2007)

geil, live Berichterstattung wie die Server hochfahren oder auch nicht xD


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

so, und jetzt?


----------



## DarnassianPrincess (28. November 2007)

der wohl sinnloseste thread hat 100 seiten, ich glaubs nich ^^


----------



## Juliy (28. November 2007)

=)


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hat das hoffentlich bald ein ende und die ganzen süchtis können wieder spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hoffe ich auch.. ~.~


----------



## Morci (28. November 2007)

gilneas wieder on.....juhuuuuuu^^


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

server on, ich bin raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valiel (28. November 2007)

So mein Server ist wieder online.

Danke für die lustige Zeit!

Bis zum nächsten mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarnassianPrincess (28. November 2007)

malygos ist on, yeah baby ^^
dann mal cucu leute und bis nächste woche :-D


----------



## Chokster (28. November 2007)

todeskrallen sind auch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und tschüss erstmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (28. November 2007)

DarnassianPrincess schrieb:


> malygos ist on, yeah baby ^^
> dann mal cucu leute und bis nächste woche :-D




Ach kommt 101 Seiten geht noch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (28. November 2007)

Gimme 102 !


----------



## b1ubb (28. November 2007)

Juliy schrieb:


> Ach kommt 101 Seiten geht noch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hast du gerade geschafft - und jetzt geht on und lasst mal das forum ausglühen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (28. November 2007)

Bin ich am Ende der Letzte der noch im Mittwoch Thread postet bevor wieder alle zu sabbernden, den Monitor anstarrenden, Helden werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minimilch (28. November 2007)

Server down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gut das ich auf der Arbeit sitze und wenn ich dann um 17 Uhr zuhause bin sind die Server bestimmt wieder da.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Bin ich am Ende der Letzte der noch im Mittwoch Thread postet bevor wieder alle zu sabbernden, den Monitor anstarrenden, Helden werden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



keine angst, dass wirst du bestimmt nicht! ^^


----------



## Grivok (28. November 2007)

aber zumindest die sinnlos spammerei nur um auf 100 seiten zu kommen hoert jetzt hoffentlich auf....
ich mochte den thread mittwochs eigentlich gerne...aber was heute hier abging... menno


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

jo.. ging mir genau so.. das was heute morgen hier abging war einfach nur schrott.. ^^

/edit: ist schon heftig, wie plötzlich es wieder ruhig ist..


----------



## b1ubb (28. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> jo.. ging mir genau so.. das was heute morgen hier abging war einfach nur schrott.. ^^



find ich genauso 
und ich finde es einfach nur lächerlich !!!

gerade wir sind ein quasi partnerforum von wow - und dann ziehen manche leute sowas ab
das zeigt bei manchen usern - das sie einfach nciht sehr viel erfahrung im inet haben 
und sowas gehört hier einfach ned her !

natürlich haben wir auch mal spaß 
aber alles in einem gewissen rahmen und immer mit etwas seriösität dahinter !


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> find ich genauso
> und ich finde es einfach nur lächerlich !!!
> 
> gerade wir sind ein quasi partnerforum von wow - und dann ziehen manche leute sowas ab
> ...



wunderbar ausgedrückt. und ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass das durchschnittsalter heute morgen um etwa 5jahre gesunken ist!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber naja, wir haben es ja zum glück hinter uns!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (28. November 2007)

naja aber wir schaffemn es maximal 2-3 seiten mit unsinn zu fuellen, und diskutieren dabei noch ueber sinnvolle themen [naja ausnahme rind oder huhn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]
aber was soll es...


----------



## Toyuki (28. November 2007)

so re
kann man sich wieder hierrein trauen *vorsichtig umgucken*


Grivok
das Huhn war besser und das thema war sinnvoll^^


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

hust - spießer - hust

habt ihr ein problem? hier rumheulen weil mal auf 10,12 seiten keine hochintellektuellen diskussionen geführt worden sind (die es im buffed-forum eh grundsätzlich nicht gibt)? es wurde oft und kurz gepostet - wirklich ein jammer dass das schöne bild des forum dahin geht, wenn das mehrere leute betreiben. denn wir wollen mit dem forum ja ... äh, ja was eigentlich? uns bizzard präsentieren, die coolsten sein oder einfach nur miteinander schreiben? letzteres ist ein forum und nichts anderes wurde hier die letzten stunden gemacht. niemand hat sich angepisst, alle hatten spaß miteinander. that's it. bleibt vielleicht noch zum abschluss zu sagen: mimimimi! und jetzt wünsche ich euch weiterhin viel spaß hinter der gardine. nicht, dass ein nachbar den hund auf den rasen scheißen lässt!


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

Thrawns schrieb:


> hust - spießer - hust
> 
> habt ihr ein problem? hier rumheulen weil mal auf 10,12 seiten keine hochintellektuellen diskussionen geführt worden sind (die es im buffed-forum eh grundsätzlich nicht gibt)? es wurde oft und kurz gepostet - wirklich ein jammer dass das schöne bild des forum dahin geht, wenn das mehrere leute betreiben. *denn wir wollen mit dem forum ja ... äh, ja was eigentlich? uns bizzard präsentieren, die coolsten sein oder einfach nur miteinander schreiben?* letzteres ist ein forum und nichts anderes wurde hier die letzten stunden gemacht. niemand hat sich angepisst, alle hatten spaß miteinander. that's it. bleibt vielleicht noch zum abschluss zu sagen: mimimimi! und jetzt wünsche ich euch weiterhin viel spaß hinter der gardine. nicht, dass ein nachbar den hund auf den rasen scheißen lässt!



hahaha.. sry kurz afk mir ein bein ausreissen vor lachen!
wenn du das ein "miteinander schreiben" nennst, tust du mir leid. das war intellektueller dünnschiss, kurz gesagt rotz auf höchstem niveau.


----------



## Grivok (28. November 2007)

Thrawns schrieb:


> 99, 1 left
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jo das nenne ich mal miteinander schreiben und nicht einfach nur sinnlos spammen...
hab das beispiel nicht mal gesucht sondern willkuerlich rausgepickt...
hat ca 1 sekunde gedauert


----------



## b1ubb (28. November 2007)

@Thrawns

es gibt ein unterschied zwischen den Foren.
Es mag Foren geben wo eigentlich eh nur SPAM drin steht und das eben auch nicht so "berühmt" ist 
wie das hier.
WO es durchaus gestattet ist den ganzen tag einfach nur "bullsh1t" zu spammen. 
Ist ja auch ok - sagt ja niemand was - wenn es die mods und die user wollen kein problem !

dann gibt es so ein Forum wie das hier.
Wir sind eigentlich ein Seriöses Forum - und helfen gerne anderen usern - die Probleme haben mit WoW
oder in anderen Kategorien mit anderen Problemen.
Doch was hier abgelaufen ist - die letzten Stunden - war einfach unter aller Sau.
Wenn wir ( ich sag jetzt mal der ältere Teil des Forum ) an einem Mittwoch hier schreiben - dann
unterhalten wir uns einfach über irgendwelche "scheiße" eigentlich aber die hat wenigstens sinn und wir
schreiben GANZE SÄTZE !!!!

in den 30 seiten die heute dazugekommen sind - sind eigentlich 25 einfach nur
muh - mäh - bla bla 

und das ist das was eigentlich meiner meinung ( forum - freie meinung ) hier nicht hergehört !


----------



## Ganieda (28. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> @Thrawns
> 
> es gibt ein unterschied zwischen den Foren.
> Es mag Foren geben wo eigentlich eh nur SPAM drin steht und das eben auch nicht so "berühmt" ist
> ...



bin ganz Deiner Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long


----------



## Noxiel (28. November 2007)

Dreck Ò_Ó
Isegrim war schneller, dabei wollte ich noch in "Können WoW Spieler noch zählen?" Thread.

Haaarrrr


----------



## Toyuki (28. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> @Thrawns
> 
> es gibt ein unterschied zwischen den Foren.
> Es mag Foren geben wo eigentlich eh nur SPAM drin steht und das eben auch nicht so "berühmt" ist
> ...



/100% sigend

ich bin auch noch relativ "neu" im forum und fand das Mittwochs forum immer sehr toll man konnt sich gut unterhalten (manchmal sinnvoll manachmal auch nicht aber es lief immer auf eine zusammhängende diskusion hinaus). Aber heute war ich soweit das ich mir gesagt hab raus hier das erträgst du nicht so viel schei.. auf einmal in so kurzer Zeit hab ich selten gesehen



Noxiel schrieb:


> Dreck Ò_Ó
> Isegrim war schneller, dabei wollte ich noch in "Können WoW Spieler noch zählen?" Thread.
> 
> Haaarrrr



wolltest du was schreiben?^^ ich hab das nähmlich reportet deswegen war es so schnell zu (denke ich) wenn  ja sry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

ein wunder, dass der thread nicht geschlossen wurde! oO


----------



## b1ubb (28. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> ein wunder, dass der thread nicht geschlossen wurde! oO



ehrlich gesagt hat es mich auch gewundert ...


----------



## Gias (28. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> @Thrawns
> 
> ....
> dann gibt es so ein Forum wie das hier.
> ...


du meinst dieses forum hier?
guter witz!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry aber seriöse WoW-foren halte ich fuer ein geruecht


----------



## Lurock (28. November 2007)

lol, ich komme gerade nach hause, dachte mir ich schaue mal im forum vorbei und sehe das in nur 2 themen satte 57 seiten geschrieben worden sind... ich bin buff...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (28. November 2007)

ich glaube der einzige grund dafuer, dass der thread nicht geschlossen wurde sind leute wie blubb, die sich hier gerne den mittwoich morgen vertreiben und nett plaudern seit ewigkeiten... (zaehle mich auch nicht dazu bin auch noch neu)
aber kann man bitte ca. 20 seiten gespamme einfach mal loeschen @tikume


----------



## Noxiel (28. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> wolltest du was schreiben?^^ ich hab das nähmlich reportet deswegen war es so schnell zu (denke ich) wenn  ja sry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schreiben wollte ich tatsächlich etwas, aber Isegrim hat mich wie gesagt daran gehindert meine humoristisch grausame Seite auszuleben. Glück für den Thread, Pech für mich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (28. November 2007)

Gias schrieb:


> du meinst dieses forum hier?
> guter witz!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das Allgemine ehr nicht da geb ich dir recht aber die Klassen foren etc sind 100% Seriös

und zum glück haben sie es nicht geschlossen die meisten spammer sind ja endlich weg

Grivok ich glaub Tikume hat besseres zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt hat es mich auch gewundert ...



vllt. hofften die moderator, dass der ansturm vorbei ist, sobald die server wieder hochgefahren sind! =)


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt hat es mich auch gewundert ...



vllt. hofften die moderator, dass der ansturm vorbei ist, sobald die server wieder hochgefahren sind!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was ja zum glück auch eingetroffen ist! ^^

/edit: sry vor doppelpost.. ~.~


----------



## b1ubb (28. November 2007)

Gias schrieb:


> du meinst dieses forum hier?
> guter witz!
> 
> 
> ...



warum ? 

wenn es probleme gibt die ned jeden tag besprochen werden 
wird geholfen - wenn jeden tag das selbe besprochen wird 
wird auf die suchfunktion hingewiesen ganz einfach !


----------



## Toyuki (28. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> vllt. hofften die moderator, dass der ansturm vorbei ist, sobald die server wieder hochgefahren sind!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schöner double post flamer -.- willst net auch wieder zoggen gehen^^
dann wird das forum gleich noch ne bisschen spammfreier *G*


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

ich weiß was ihr meint, verstehe aber immer noch nicht wie man sich darüber aufregen kann. ein tag in der woche. ein thread von hunderten. drei von 24 stunden. oder auch 20 von 100 seiten. das war vermutlich eine einmalige aktion - aber rumzuheulen, weil user versuche die 100 seiten marke zu knacken ... macht doch einen neuen thread auf oder schreibt in den zig anderen während dieser phase. ist ja nicht so, als wäre das ein problem. als würde das wohlgefallen des forums von diesem einen thread abhängen. dann kann man nämlich auch in einem atemzugs threads wie "was hörst du gerade?" kritisieren - die interessieren auch kein schwein und sind inhaltslos, erfüllen aber das topic. und wie sich die user in dem mittwochs-thread beschäftigen, wenn die server down sind, ist doch ihnen überlassen.


----------



## Grivok (28. November 2007)

naja zwischen all den sinnlos threads kriegt man hier auch gute antworten, wenn man nicht gerade den 100. thread zum selben thema aufmacht
und selbst dann erbarmen sich die meisten doch die frage zum 100ten mal zu beantworten oder verweisen auf den thread oder auf die SuFu
also ganz ehrlich...gerade im umgang mit meinem krieger konnte ich hier viele infos rausziehen, da ich frueher auch einer dieser "ruestung zerreissen ist super" krieger war
inzwischen habe ich mich hier mal schlau gemacht und bin auf dem besten wege nen passabler tank zu werden
wenn ich mal hilfe brauche hoffe ich , ich darf blubb belaestigen *zwinker*


----------



## Szyslak (28. November 2007)

> vllt. hofften die moderator, dass der ansturm vorbei ist, sobald die server wieder hochgefahren sind!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Guck mal bitte PN!
Werde mich um 14:35 wieder einloggen, Riane!


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

Thrawns schrieb:


> ich weiß was ihr meint, verstehe aber immer noch nicht wie man sich darüber aufregen kann. ein tag in der woche. ein thread von hunderten. drei von 24 stunden. oder auch 20 von 100 seiten. das war vermutlich eine einmalige aktion - aber rumzuheulen, weil user versuche die 100 seiten marke zu knacken ... macht doch einen neuen thread auf oder schreibt in den zig anderen während dieser phase. ist ja nicht so, als wäre das ein problem. als würde das wohlgefallen des forums von diesem einen thread abhängen. dann kann man nämlich auch in einem atemzugs threads wie "was hörst du gerade?" kritisieren - die interessieren auch kein schwein und sind inhaltslos, erfüllen aber das topic. und wie sich die user in dem mittwochs-thread beschäftigen, wenn die server down sind, ist doch ihnen überlassen.



kein sinnloser drecks spam in so einem epixx mittwoch thread, oke? das ist alles. ich hatte nur angst, das er geclosed wird..



Szyslak schrieb:


> Guck mal bitte PN!
> Werde mich um 14:35 wieder einloggen, Riane!




erledigt! :>


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

wieso sollte man ihn closen, wenn ein großteil der user darin gerade eine menge spaß hat?


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

Thrawns schrieb:


> wieso sollte man in closen, wenn ein großteil der user darin gerade eine menge spaß hat?



wegen absolut sinnlosen spam evtl.?


----------



## Toyuki (28. November 2007)

Thrawns schrieb:


> wieso sollte man in closen, wenn ein großteil der user darin gerade eine menge spaß hat?



weil eine große menge user zu 120% am Thema wow vorbei gepostet haben und das die übelste spammerrei war die hier je stattgefunden hat

an alle die letzt woche da waren: ich dachte letztes mal schon so Oo 5 seiten was ging dann da ab, aber heute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (28. November 2007)

> erledigt! :>


Danke!
Neues Ava, juhuuu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ all: Übertreibt mal nicht mit sinnlos gespamme. Das ist zwar ein ``Spam´´ Thread aber mit etwas Sinn.. Und kein ``heute schaffen wir 100Sites Thread´´.


----------



## STL (28. November 2007)

Semmeln die sind rund
und gehören, mit Salami belegt, in meinen Mund.
Blizzard treibts auf den Servern kunterbunt
und macht vielleicht Illi rund?
Oder raiden sie Flammenschlund?
Und wenn wir versuchen, die Verbindung auf zu bauen
sind die Server down und
wir können nur doof in die Röhre schauen...
btw, ich mag meinen Kaffee warm;
gott is das gedicht n Schmarn! xD


Habt ihr euch eigentlich mal gefragt, was die wirklich auf den Servern machen? Kael beim einparken von FdS helfen? Bei Ony den Mist wegräumen? Ich mein son riesen Vieh macht doch sicher große Haufen... Oder Illidan die Messer schleifen? Serverarbeiten heißt es nur... sehr mysteriös.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. November 2007)

2 Seiten voll mit Beschwerden reichen oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lassen wirs bleiben und unterhalten uns über
andere unwichtige Sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (28. November 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Danke!
> Neues Ava, juhuuu!
> 
> 
> ...



gz zum neune ava das ist "Littel Moe Szyslak" oder?^^


----------



## Szyslak (28. November 2007)

> gz zum neune ava das ist \"Littel Moe Szyslak\" oder?^^


Ty und ja.


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> 2 Seiten voll mit Beschwerden reichen oder nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die server sind aber gar nicht mehr down. am thema vorbei! spam!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gias (28. November 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> ... da ich frueher auch einer dieser "ruestung zerreissen ist super" krieger war
> ...



oehm was daran denn falsch?
zieht gut aggro nahkaempfer machen mehr schaden was willst du mehr?
ok solo wuerd ichs nicht benutzen aber in gruppen ist es doch dein taeglich brot quasi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. November 2007)

Thrawns schrieb:


> die server sind aber gar nicht mehr down. am thema vorbei! spam!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Habe ich irgendwas von wegen Server down gesagt? Oo
Tut mir Leid, das musst du mir erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opferson (28. November 2007)

wo kann man denn die arena1 sachen für Ehre kaufen?


----------



## Toyuki (28. November 2007)

Opferson schrieb:


> wo kann man denn die arena1 sachen für Ehre kaufen?



SUFU
SUFU
SUFU
SUFU

oder einfach mal 2mins im allgemine die ersten paar seiten durchgucken -.-


----------



## Lurock (28. November 2007)

Opferson schrieb:


> wo kann man denn die arena1 sachen für Ehre kaufen?


darf man dich füttern?

PS: tut mir leid, konnte nicht widerstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Toyuki hats schon gesagt, SuFu nutzen!


----------



## Grivok (28. November 2007)

Gias schrieb:


> oehm was daran denn falsch?
> zieht gut aggro nahkaempfer machen mehr schaden was willst du mehr?
> ok solo wuerd ichs nicht benutzen aber in gruppen ist es doch dein taeglich brot quasi
> 
> ...



benutze ich ja auch immer noch
nur habe ich es frueher fast ausschliesslich benutzt... dann gehoert, dass rache super sein soll
und inzwischen pulle ich mob gruppe, haue 1. ruestung zerreissen auf MT plus spot, dann donnerknall, schildschlag, 2. ruestungs zerreissen, donnerknall und evtl ab und zu nen heldenhaften stoss dazwischen
ist immer noch nicht optimal aber habe zumindest dank dem forum gelernt zu cyceln

warte immer noch auf tipps von blubb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (28. November 2007)

Opferson schrieb:


> wo kann man denn die arena1 sachen für Ehre kaufen?



Ally ? - Ogrimma - Halle der Champion
Horde ? - Stormwind - Halle der Champion


----------



## Toyuki (28. November 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> darf man dich füttern?
> 
> PS: tut mir leid, konnte nicht widerstehen
> 
> ...



vorsichtig der beißt bestimmt auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Ally ? - Ogrimma - Halle der Champion
> Horde ? - Stormwind - Halle der Champion


Horde -  Halle der Legenden?!


----------



## b1ubb (28. November 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Horde -  Halle der Legenden?!



Auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab schon lang nicht mehr in SW nachgesehen =) hrhrhr


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

warum sw? hordeseite war ja falsch du nup! ;D ^^


----------



## Lurock (28. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Auch gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


SW? Orgrimmar vllt?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (28. November 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> warum sw? hordeseite war ja falsch du nup! ;D ^^






Lurock schrieb:


> SW? Orgrimmar vllt?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



omg - das war auf meinem Post oben bezogen !!!! 

tztztzt meine ironie versteh heute auch niemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (28. November 2007)

sach ma blubb ...hast du mich auf ignore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder muss ich nen neuen thread aufmachen um tipps zu kriegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> omg - das war auf meinem Post oben bezogen !!!!
> 
> tztztzt meine ironie versteh heute auch niemand
> 
> ...


aaahja, schon klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich glaube deine und meine ironie wären die besten freunde!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (28. November 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> sach ma blubb ...hast du mich auf ignore
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



??? häää ... 

was willst du denn für tipps von mir ?


----------



## Grivok (28. November 2007)

krieger aggro halten
siehe oben
hab inzwischen diverse threads dazu gelesen nur scheint es da unterscheidliche meinungen zu geben
und da du scheinbar mit deinem krieger sehr lange tankst (bin noch off geskillt daher scheidet verwuesten noch aus)


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> omg - das war auf meinem Post oben bezogen !!!!
> 
> tztztzt meine ironie versteh heute auch niemand
> 
> ...



*haha* sry, dass ich an deiner intelligenz gezweifelt habe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## b1ubb (28. November 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> krieger aggro halten
> siehe oben
> hab inzwischen diverse threads dazu gelesen nur scheint es da unterscheidliche meinungen zu geben
> und da du scheinbar mit deinem krieger sehr lange tankst (bin noch off geskillt daher scheidet verwuesten noch aus)



wenn du tanken willst - deff skillung 

zum tanken - du musst einfach ne gute rotation bringen - und immer wieder alle CDs verwenden 
schildschlag - rache 
die 2 müssen immer geused werden 
ansonsten HS spammen immer zwischendurch - und immer wieder verwüsten / RZ 

nicht vergessen - demo ruf - und donnerknall immer wieder auffrischen !
so mach ich es - ich habe aber von szy die tipps und tricks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (28. November 2007)

Ich will mich ja nicht als Miesmacher darstellen, aber lebt ihr nicht gerade die Eigenschaften aus, die ihr bis vor einigen Seiten noch so negativ propagandiert habt?


----------



## Lurock (28. November 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich will mich ja nicht als Miesmacher darstellen, aber lebt ihr nicht gerade die Eigenschaften aus, die ihr bis vor einigen Seiten noch so negativ propagandiert habt?


die 34 seiten sind SPAM, wir aber unterhalten uns gerade über grundlegende Dinge wie Ironie oder Tanken!


----------



## Lurock (28. November 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich will mich ja nicht als Miesmacher darstellen, aber lebt ihr nicht gerade die Eigenschaften aus, die ihr bis vor einigen Seiten noch so negativ propagandiert habt?


die 34 seiten sind SPAM, wir aber unterhalten uns gerade über grundlegende Dinge wie Ironie oder Tanken!

sry, für doppel post  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Níght06 (28. November 2007)

FC


----------



## Noxiel (28. November 2007)

Womit sich zeigt, Spam und dessen Wirkung liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## b1ubb (28. November 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich will mich ja nicht als Miesmacher darstellen, aber lebt ihr nicht gerade die Eigenschaften aus, die ihr bis vor einigen Seiten noch so negativ propagandiert habt?



ähm absolut nicht !!!

- wir schreiben ganze sätze
- wir unterhalten uns über themen die es wirklich gibt nicht über ( kommt schon die 100 seiten machen wir )
- und wir reden über sachen die auch helfen !


----------



## b1ubb (28. November 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich will mich ja nicht als Miesmacher darstellen, aber lebt ihr nicht gerade die Eigenschaften aus, die ihr bis vor einigen Seiten noch so negativ propagandiert habt?



ähm absolut nicht !!!

- wir schreiben ganze sätze
- wir unterhalten uns über themen die es wirklich gibt nicht über ( kommt schon die 100 seiten machen wir )
- und wir reden über sachen die auch helfen !


----------



## Grivok (28. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wenn du tanken willst - deff skillung
> 
> zum tanken - du musst einfach ne gute rotation bringen - und immer wieder alle CDs verwenden
> schildschlag - rache
> ...



das prob mit der def skillung ist, ich bin lev 49...sprich ich MUSS nebenher noch questen..versuche aber durch so viele instanzen runs wie moeglich erfahrungen als tank zu sammeln 
steckt leider auch ne menge kohle in dem char (3,7K leben unbuffed und 5,8K ruestung kriegt man leider nicht durch questbelohnung)
demo ruf baut aggro auf? wusste ich zum beispiel nicht...


----------



## b1ubb (28. November 2007)

sag das doch gleich dachte mir bist lvl 70 !!!

geh bitte - da brauchst da keine sorgen machen um aggro 
einfach fokusen - donnerknall spammen und gut ist !


----------



## Noxiel (28. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ähm absolut nicht !!!
> 
> - wir schreiben ganze sätze



Das ist aber toll, der Hahn im Korb fischt unter Wasser meistens nur ohne Abendröte in Berlin. 


Was ich eigentlich sagen will. Einige User haben in Sichtweite der 100 wohl etwas über die Stränge geschlagen und da es im Ermessen der Moderatoren liegt, inwieweit Beiträge editiert oder gelöscht werden, sollten sich ein paar User weniger schämen und einfach wohlwollend über die Entartungen der letzten Seiten hinwegsehen, anstatt sich zu den Richtern über Qualität und Relevanz aufzuschwingen. 

_"Aber es ist schwierig, dass einer, der durch Gaben des Geistes ausgezeichnet ist, sich nicht überheben soll."_ - Martin Luther; Tischreden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (28. November 2007)

noe....
sorry fuer das missverstaendnis...
wobei wenn ich lev 70 waere und nicht wuesste wie man vernuenftig als krieger in ner instanz tankt, haette ich 
a) was falsch gemacht
b) was falsch gemacht
c) den char bei ebay gekauft
d) was falsch gemacht

(kenne da nen krieger, der sich durch alle instanzen bis 60 hat ziehen lassen.... mit dem wollte ich nie in ne 5er instanz gehen ^^)

aber demo ruf baut aggro auf...versteh ich dich da richtig


----------



## Satanhimself (28. November 2007)

demo ruf baut aggro auf _aber_ nicht mehr soviel wie es mal war


----------



## b1ubb (28. November 2007)

naja es baut alles ein bisschen aggro auf - was den gegner schwächt sag ich jetzt mal so 

und ich mach den eigentlich immer drauf am anfang des kampfes !

ich fang halt so an - blutrausch - rache - schildhieb - demo ruf - und dann meine rotation weiter !


----------



## Grivok (28. November 2007)

okay danke...
wieder was dazu gelernt
dann werde ich am wochenende mal fleissig den tempel besuchen gehen und ueben wie man 4er gruppen tankt^^


----------



## Toyuki (28. November 2007)

so ich verarbschiede mich für heut erstmal ausm Mittwochs thread muss noch ne bissel arbeiten und inner stunde ist Feierabend =)
Euch allen Hf mit Arena Seasion 3 / Arena 1 Sachen für Ehre. Bis nächsten Mittwoch (in diesem thread^^ in andern sieht man sich ja auch mal *G*)


----------



## Riane (28. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> so ich verarbschiede mich für heut erstmal ausm Mittwochs thread muss noch ne bissel arbeiten und inner stunde ist Feierabend =)
> Euch allen Hf mit Arena Seasion 3 / Arena 1 Sachen für Ehre. Bis nächsten Mittwoch (in diesem thread^^ in andern sieht man sich ja auch mal *G*)



*hehe* vor feierabend noch fix etwas herbei zauber ist ja kein problem für ein mage! 



..WTF!? oO
naja bis nächsten mittwoch.. spätestens! ;D
und auch die viel spass dabei, danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. November 2007)

ciao mit ö


----------



## Thrawns (28. November 2007)

also da ich den ersten post auf seite 100 hatte, nehme ich in kauf, dass einige beiträge durchaus unter "spam" fallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber alles im allen fande ich es trotzdem ziemlich unterhaltsam heute morgen. und genau das sollte der thread in meinen augen erfüllen. und wie gesagt: denke das war eine einmalige sache und solche "flashes" gibt es in fast jeder community. mir egal - jetzt ist abend und ich entspannt. dann viel spaß noch mit euren ganzen sätzen!


----------



## derpainkiller (28. November 2007)

Wtf 104 Seiten olo

Naja einfach mal css zock0rn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (5. Dezember 2007)

Jo, wieder down ;<


----------



## Regesas (5. Dezember 2007)

Oh man wie ich Mittwochs hasse... Morgens nicht in Wow bissel chatten... bis 5 Uhr in der Schule hocken...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argolo (5. Dezember 2007)

105 Pages? Are you kidding with me?


----------



## Dracia (5. Dezember 2007)

da geht noch mehr!

hm. 07:02 ... ich mag meine Systemuhr, hey jetzt ist es 07:03! gott brauch ich lang zum schreiben :/
coole smileys




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trinkerjugend (5. Dezember 2007)

hm heist es:

ich hasse die mittwochs

ich hasse die mittwoche

oder bleibs bei 
ich hasse den mittwoch ( und so is die mehrzahl abgegolten)

naja wayne aber wat machst wenn 1 tag die woche mal vormittags farm gehn könntest wo die plätze leerer währen aber nix geht

und ja ick bin suchti und i steh dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

los belehrt mich


----------



## Argeyl (5. Dezember 2007)

guten morgen freunde der langeweile, es ist mittwoch und es wird zeit das wir uns gegenseitig wieder mutmachen, das bald die realms wieder oben sind und alles einen sinn ergibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyriann (5. Dezember 2007)

und wieder ist es ............ na was ?....... Mittwoch richtig



aber wenigstens bin ich wieder gesund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 und kann meine Zeit mit Arbeit totschlagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glatzmann (5. Dezember 2007)

/push


----------



## Lamnosáh (5. Dezember 2007)

irgendwie schaff ich es immer mittwochs aus dem nachtdienst zu kommen. absolut nicht zurechnungsfähig und etwas übermüdet. und dann wunder ich mich doch tatsächlich, warum dienstags kein wow geht ... bis mir klar wird, daß die "dienstag-nacht" nunmal mittwochs endet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in diesem sinne: gute nacht!


----------



## b1ubb (5. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Jo, wieder down ;<



wir haben heute standard gruul raid 
und der szy muss sich anstrengen in FDS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!! 

*sing* bla bla bla bla 

ps: wie jetzt keiner weiß um was es geht =) wahahahahha


----------



## Daretina (5. Dezember 2007)

guten morgen,

ammittwoch morgen kann man nichtsanderes machen als aufräumen -.- kein grund sich zu drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. Dezember 2007)

Lyriann schrieb:


> und wieder ist es ............ na was ?....... Mittwoch richtig
> aber wenigstens bin ich wieder gesund
> 
> 
> ...




na dann (schade "Gute Besserung" passt jetzt nicht ) aber trotzdem, freut mich dass du wieder Gesund bist und dich auf den Abend vorbereiten kannst und Virtuell weiterschuften darfst/musst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (5. Dezember 2007)

> wir haben heute standard gruul raid
> und der szy muss sich anstrengen in FDS
> 
> 
> ...


Wie lange dauert so ein Server Transfer eigentlich?
Ich habe gestern alles bestätigt und muss auf meine Aktivierungsmail warten oder so ähnlich, wo ich dann nochmal alles akzeptiere.
In der Acc Verwaltung stand, dass es ein paar Tage dauern kann, aber andere sagen das es schon nach 20-30 Minuten gehen sollte..

Oh man war das Geheule meiner Gilde gestern groß :/ 
Ist schon fast so als wenn man seine Familie verlässt..


----------



## b1ubb (5. Dezember 2007)

Geh in deine Accountverwaltung 

Dann auf kostenpflichter char trans - dort wählst du dann wieder den server aus - wo dein char is
dann sollte der char aufgelistet kommen - und dann sollte ein button bei deinen char sein 

- transfer akzeptieren oder abschließen oder whatever 
und dort gibst du dann nochmal die gültigkeitsnummer deiner visa karte ein 
und dann ist er drüben !

ich würds dir ja gern machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (5. Dezember 2007)

Alles schon gemacht b1ubb.

´´Bitte tippen Sie ´ICH STIMME ZU´ unten in das Feld ein´´ blabla..
Anschliessend kam... blabla.. wird nun alles überprüft, dauert paar Tage blabla.. es folgt eine E-mail in der Sie ihren Transfer nochmal bestätigen..blabla..
Und auf diese besagte Mail warte ich. Mir wude halt gesagt das diese Mail recht schnell kommt, auch wenn Blizz sagt das es ein paar Tage dauert.


----------



## b1ubb (5. Dezember 2007)

nene das mit ich stimme zu usw is ja alles noch in der 1 phase

in der 2ten phase - geht blizzard enrage 
und du musst fast das selbe spiel nochmal machen !!!

aber stimmt - jetzt wo du es sagt - schickt blizzard vorher ne mail warnung 
das sie enrage gehen - und dich dann eventuell kritisch treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab mein letzten char trans vor 2 tagen gemacht ( bei nem freund ) 
hab alles eingegeben - und nach ca - 30 min oder so war er schon am server !


----------



## Grivok (5. Dezember 2007)

moin alle miteinander....


----------



## b1ubb (5. Dezember 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> moin alle miteinander....



spammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sag wenigstens das du zuhause bist - und verzweifelt bist =) hrhrhrh


----------



## Ganieda (5. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen

*eine Schale mit Plätzchen auf den Tisch stell*


----------



## Grivok (5. Dezember 2007)

guten morgen

oh mein gott...
warum funktioniert mein WOW nicht?
ich komm nicht rein
was ist los?

besser b1ubb?
bin aber auf der arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fadekiller123 (5. Dezember 2007)

Das sollten eigentlich alle wissen das mittwoch server restart ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (5. Dezember 2007)

sollten.....
gibt aber immer mal neue spieler...


----------



## b1ubb (5. Dezember 2007)

Fadekiller123 schrieb:


> Das sollten eigentlich alle wissen das mittwoch server restart ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wahahaha 
gib mal in der suchfunktion ein 

server down - und sag mir wieviel SEITEN es gibt =) 

sollten is dafür echt der beste ausdruck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (5. Dezember 2007)

Morgen Leute! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. Dezember 2007)

Ganieda schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> *eine Schale mit Plätzchen auf den Tisch stell*




ohh lecker sind die mit Zimt?

Na dann werd ich mal nicht so sein und die Kanne Kaffe dazu stellen und an meinem Char mit dem Model Viewer weiterbasteln


----------



## atischa (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich stand vor ca 20 min auf kaffe machen bla bla bla und ma pc starten kurz im forum schauen was los ist dann woe starten nixx böses dabei gedacht links steht was nicht hin gegug dachte sei immer noch wegen gratis transfer loge ein realmlist alle offline ich WFT?! aus geloggt NEEEIIIN mittwoch-.- und dann ist raserei auch noch bei den realmpools die erweitert werden müssen....=(


----------



## Grivok (5. Dezember 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Morgen Leute!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jetzt will ich auch mal 

"SPAMMER"


----------



## Ganieda (5. Dezember 2007)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> ohh lecker sind die mit Zimt?
> 
> Na dann werd ich mal nicht so sein und die Kanne Kaffe dazu stellen und an meinem Char mit dem Model Viewer weiterbasteln




Aber natürlich mit Zimt, siehst Du die da links? die Sterne, das sind Zimtsterne, was, fast schon alle? Schnell Schale nachfüllen.



@Mani, Dein Hotel Mama Item ist ja der Kracher, hat mich fast vom Stuhl gehauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long


----------



## Szyslak (5. Dezember 2007)

> nene das mit ich stimme zu usw is ja alles noch in der 1 phase
> 
> in der 2ten phase - geht blizzard enrage
> und du musst fast das selbe spiel nochmal machen !!!
> ...


War ja klar das gerade ICH schon seit 10 Stunden auf die Mail warte -.-
Bei allen anderen gehts nach 30 mins und bei mir dauerts tatsächlich wieder Tage -.-

Edit: Hi Riane


----------



## b1ubb (5. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> War ja klar das gerade ICH schon seit 10 Stunden auf die Mail warte -.-
> Bei allen anderen gehts nach 30 mins und bei mir dauerts tatsächlich wieder Tage -.-
> 
> Edit: Hi Riane



naja ich schätz du wirst die mail nach 11 bekommen
weil wenn die server ned online sind - kann man ja auch ned transferieren !
so würde ich das sehen 

aber ich habs dir ja gestern gesagt =) hrhrh


----------



## Lafayette (5. Dezember 2007)

Wuäaaaahh. schon wieder Mittwoch?! Gestern war doch erst Dienstag...


----------



## powertube (5. Dezember 2007)

moin! 

wirdn heut was tolles gepatcht?? oO


----------



## Blechdosenritter (5. Dezember 2007)

morgen mädels.. alles fit im schritt?irgendwas schönes schon passiert hier heute?


----------



## sry (5. Dezember 2007)

kann man diesen verdammten tag net einfach verschlafen?


*anselbstmorddenk*

ah ne wenigstens gibts buffed    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matteus (5. Dezember 2007)

Morgäääähn allerseits! Bin ja mal gespannt, wann W.A.R. seine Serverdowns haben wird... Hat ja Potential zu einem Mittwochmorgen-Spiel...


----------



## Huutch (5. Dezember 2007)

Kekse für alle!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (5. Dezember 2007)

Moin zusammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ja unglaublich. Wurde ja heute erst eine überschaubare Anzahl an Posts geschrieben hier. Da bin ich ja richtig begeistert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw: Sitze, wie immer um diese Uhrzeit, auf der Arbeit und gerate so langsam in Weihnachtsstimmung. Weniger wegen des Fests, mehr weil ich dann 2 Wochen Urlaub hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterThardus (5. Dezember 2007)

Moin allerseits!

Wöchentliche Wartungsarbeiten? Hm, interessiert mich wenig, muss arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (bis 17 Uhr GNAAA)


----------



## Böhseratte (5. Dezember 2007)

Moin moin Leutz

jaja immer dieser verdammte Mittwoch.
Bin so kurz davor ne Zeitmaschiene zu erfinden^^.
Naja was solls bald ist Weihnachten.


----------



## Schamll (5. Dezember 2007)

und wieder ist mittwoch ^^ naja das halte ich aus komme eh erst um 16:30 nach hause dann werde ich heute mal level 40 mit meiner paladina machen


----------



## Daretina (5. Dezember 2007)

es gibt mittwoch nichts schlimmeres als spätdienst -.-


----------



## b1ubb (5. Dezember 2007)

ich hoffe wie jeden mittwoch - das immer wieder die leute absichtlich überteiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weil wenn da manche an amoklauf denken oder selbstschädigung =)
muss ich immer wieder lachen und mich fragen - hmmmm alles sauber ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw - ist es schön wenn man ein geregeltes arbeitsleben hat =)


----------



## millakilla (5. Dezember 2007)

Schamll schrieb:


> und wieder ist mittwoch ^^ naja das halte ich aus komme eh erst um 16:30 nach hause dann werde ich heute mal level 40 mit meiner paladina machen




geht mir genauso ich komm zwar um 16 uhr nachhause und was noch daszu kommt mein Pala Twink ist lvl 49 hrhr


----------



## Trel (5. Dezember 2007)

ui, ihc komm gegen 17 uhr nach hause und darf gleich mal wieder abhauen... wobei mien kleiner krieger twink doch grade mal 18 ist und gelvlt werden möchte *weinen*


----------



## dejaspeed (5. Dezember 2007)

moin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lafayette (5. Dezember 2007)

Lasst Euch trösten, es sind nur noch 2 Mittwochs bis Heiligabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tal (5. Dezember 2007)

sicher weiss es fast jeder, aber das bringt nichts, bin heute morgen wieder an der Kiste gesessen und das Blöde Spiel ging nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imseos (5. Dezember 2007)

Da macht das Arbeitsfrei null Spaß


----------



## cazimir (5. Dezember 2007)

Schon wieder Mittwoch nach 10 Uhr und die Server sind nicht on .... ich brauche meine Dröhnung, macht hin Blizz ^^


----------



## Grivok (5. Dezember 2007)

Lafayette schrieb:


> Lasst Euch trösten, es sind nur noch 2 Mittwochs bis Heiligabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



an denen ich leider nicht hier im thread sein werde...
also schon mal im vorraus frohes fest allen


----------



## Szyslak (5. Dezember 2007)

> naja ich schätz du wirst die mail nach 11 bekommen
> weil wenn die server ned online sind - kann man ja auch ned transferieren !
> so würde ich das sehen
> 
> aber ich habs dir ja gestern gesagt =) hrhrh


Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War ganz witzig mit den 2 Mädels im TS gestern Abend noch..

Sie: ´´Busy bitte geh nicht´´
Ich: ´´Ihr könnt ja mal ne Nacht hier übernachten und mich überzeugen doch zu bleiben´´
hrhrhr..


----------



## Matteus (5. Dezember 2007)

Und Ein Frohes Fest im vorraus zurück!


----------



## Lafayette (5. Dezember 2007)

Back to Topic:^^ Seh ich das richtig, wegen Zeitumstellung wirds ja erst (offiziell) um 12 für uns oder? Hab mich damit die letzten Wochen nicht wirklich auseinandersetzen müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zazuma (5. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 scheiße fand ich das die Server um 3 Douwn waren ob woll es ab 5 angekündigt war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Zazuma


----------



## b1ubb (5. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



scheiß notstand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (5. Dezember 2007)

Ach wie schlimm ^^
Ich finds echt süss, wie man sich da aufregen kann.
Ich komm sauber um 1100 aus der Uni und bin 1130 daheim.
Vllt. sind die Server dann ja on, vllt auch nicht, dann kann ich noch gemütlich Essen und mich danach an lvl 57 machen.
Toller Tag heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thug (5. Dezember 2007)

Lafayette schrieb:


> Lasst Euch trösten, es sind nur noch 2 Mittwochs bis Heiligabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


  yo schön und gut, aber leider liegt kein "Lich King" unterm Baum   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *schnief*


----------



## Lafayette (5. Dezember 2007)

Thug schrieb:


> yo schön und gut, aber leider liegt kein "Lich King" unterm Baum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dafür vllt 2.4. Content aufm PTR^^


----------



## myxemio (5. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     *gähnt*

Guten Morgen.......

Arbeitsfrei und WoW is Down.....  

Ich geh wieder pennen......


Gute Nacht       *gähnt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (5. Dezember 2007)

millakilla schrieb:


> geht mir genauso ich komm zwar um 16 uhr nachhause und was noch daszu kommt mein Pala Twink ist lvl 49 hrhr




komm erst um 21 uhr nach hause^^ zumindest heute :< dafür sitz ich aber bis 12 uhr hier rum ^^


----------



## cazimir (5. Dezember 2007)

Es geht so langsam los, die ersten Realms sind wieder on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duni (5. Dezember 2007)

Na denn, nur schade das mein Realm nicht on ist^^


----------



## Drotan (5. Dezember 2007)

Hehe kann nur gerade auf englische Realms  XD


----------



## Böhseratte (5. Dezember 2007)

so viel realms schon on nur meiner noch net :-( geb gas Blizzard


----------



## Argeyl (5. Dezember 2007)

grmml kann auch noch nicht on  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Böhseratte (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich mein ich hab mir eben schon alle drei Teile Hintergrundgeschichte durchgelesen. Was soll ich denn jetzt machen? xD Dumme frage ich hab einfahc nru bock mal ne Runde zu zocken wenn ich schon mal krank bin


----------



## MoeMT384 (5. Dezember 2007)

Schon heftig, dass dieser Beitrag jeden, aber auch jeden Mittwoch wieder im Forenticker auftaucht ;-)

MfG
Moe


----------



## Böhseratte (5. Dezember 2007)

Oh gute jetzt is er entlich on man sicht sich aufn Schlachtfeld


----------



## b1ubb (5. Dezember 2007)

MoeMT384 schrieb:


> Schon heftig, dass dieser Beitrag jeden, aber auch jeden Mittwoch wieder im Forenticker auftaucht ;-)
> 
> MfG
> Moe



das hat auch sinn ... 

ich ereinnere mich nur vor ein paar monaten - wo jede 5 minuten ein neuer thread aufgemacht worden ist
- server down was tun ? 
- meine chars sind weg HILFE! 
oder einfach mal nur ein topic mit 

- HILLLLLLLLLLLFFFFFFEEEEEEE!
-- ja was dann drin gestanden is kann sich wohl jeder denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (5. Dezember 2007)

das "hiiilfe kann mich nicht einloggen" fehlt noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (5. Dezember 2007)

Naja.. ich find den Thread total epixx! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Darum muss er jeden Mittwoch hervorgeholt werden! ;D


----------



## b1ubb (5. Dezember 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Naja.. ich find den Thread total epixx!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



genauso epic wie dein ava 

die schaut mich heute schon wieder so an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracia (5. Dezember 2007)

*kratz* ... mh... server on... *augen reib* toll *umdreh weierpenn*


----------



## Riane (5. Dezember 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> genauso epic wie dein ava
> 
> die schaut mich heute schon wieder so an
> 
> ...



*haha* jaja.. das ava gefällt dir nun.. xD da würde ich wohl von dir gekillt werden, wenn ich mein ava ändere.. ^^


----------



## Lamer2 (5. Dezember 2007)

ah der Thread auch wieder da ^^


----------



## b1ubb (5. Dezember 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> *haha* jaja.. das ava gefällt dir nun.. xD da würde ich wohl von dir gekillt werden, wenn ich mein ava ändere.. ^^



ja der ava versüßt mir immer meine arbeitszeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrh


----------



## Trel (5. Dezember 2007)

sucht euch ne echte freundin...

*sabber vom tisch wisch*


----------



## Szyslak (12. Dezember 2007)

Da will ich mich um 6 Uhr einloggen um eben meinen Hunter auf 51 zu bringen und dann...?
Server down.. na geil!

btw.
Moin allerseits.


----------



## MeXxX1993 (12. Dezember 2007)

moin


----------



## RealGeiZt (12. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Da will ich mich um 6 Uhr einloggen um eben meinen Hunter auf 51 zu bringen und dann...?
> Server down.. na geil!
> 
> btw.
> Moin allerseits.




jeden Dienstag steht´s im Login das am Mittwoch von 5-11 server down sind


----------



## Wagdy (12. Dezember 2007)

Morgen Ihr Lieben...

dann lasst uns mal wieder den Thread den ganzen Morgen im Ticker halten.

Damit nicht wieder die ganzen unnützen Themen ausgekramt werden^^

Schönen Tag Euch allen und bin mal weg^^


----------



## Skyko (12. Dezember 2007)

Huhu....

Mir ist langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (12. Dezember 2007)

mir auch :< da hat man urlaub und muss eh früh aufstehn, und nu -.- nix zu tun und im fernsehr nur mist *weiter Pockern schau*


----------



## joker1988 (12. Dezember 2007)

moin moin  ich zock lieber pokern als zu schauen ^^


----------



## Naschy (12. Dezember 2007)

Nja, bis 11h wird sich die Zeit doch wohl totschlagen lassen. Aber TV ist um die Ihrzeit wirklich nicht zu empfehlen *grusel*


----------



## Daretina (12. Dezember 2007)

joker1988 schrieb:


> moin moin  ich zock lieber pokern als zu schauen ^^



alleine? o_O

komm vorbei xD dann können wir zoggen ^^


----------



## Toyuki (12. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Da will ich mich um 6 Uhr einloggen um eben meinen Hunter auf 51 zu bringen und dann...?
> Server down.. na geil!
> 
> btw.
> Moin allerseits.



ne dein acc wurde gelöscht!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Juten Morgen 

Hoffe das wird nicht so wie letzte Woche


----------



## Atinuviell (12. Dezember 2007)

schon wieder mittwoch?
na guten morgen erstmal

dann is jetzt genau richtig mal den rechner aufzuräumen


----------



## Daretina (12. Dezember 2007)

aufräumen? o_O pfui -.-


----------



## Telokat (12. Dezember 2007)

*sich mal dem Thread anschließ*

Morgen, ich bin der neue ^^


----------



## Atinuviell (12. Dezember 2007)

im übertragenen sinne...also order auf und dann
"brauch ich, brauch ich nich mehr, brauch ich...."
also körperlich schwer wirds nich


----------



## Blechdosenritter (12. Dezember 2007)

gähhnn guten morgen alle zusammen..
na alle gestern morgen gut das loginserver problem überstanden oder hat wow nurnoch 4mio spieler?


----------



## Toyuki (12. Dezember 2007)

Blechdosenritter schrieb:


> gähhnn guten morgen alle zusammen..
> na alle gestern morgen gut das loginserver problem überstanden oder hat wow nurnoch 4mio spieler?




musste ja arbeiten aber fand die threads schon funny wo dann 100000x mal gesagt wurde der mithrilorden is down; madmorten is down etc alle am cry dann hat jemand was gesagt das nur die login server down ist aber das konnt keiner lesen weil in dem moment wieder 100 stück geschrieben haben das ihr server down ist^^


----------



## Telokat (12. Dezember 2007)

naja von dem Loginserver Problem hab ich nur was mitbekommen, weil ich hier an der FH nicht mehr ins WoW-Forum konnt.

Bis ich daheim war, liefen die Server ja wieder^^


----------



## Valiel (12. Dezember 2007)

Schönen guten Morgen :-)

Gabs schon Informationen bezüglich Testservern zu Patch 2.4?


----------



## Telokat (12. Dezember 2007)

Glaub nicht, muss ja erstmal 2.3.2 auf die Live-Server...oder kommt der heute *überblick verloren hat*


----------



## Terriom (12. Dezember 2007)

Da ist mann mal ausnahmsweise kranck und kann nicht zur Schule und dann so was .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (12. Dezember 2007)

morgen jungs / mädls

ich bin echt froh das heute serverarbeiten gemacht werden 

habt ihr gestern auch solche laggs gehabt wie ich ???

shat - 2k ping
tiefensumpf hero - 2k ping
twink ( eisenschmiede ) - 2k ping 

ich hab alle 3 server genutzt ( bc server , instanz server, old server ) 
überall 2k ping

wie siehts mit euch aus ?


----------



## Atinuviell (12. Dezember 2007)

nö, keinerlei probleme...hatte montag richtig böse laggs, aber nur im bg


----------



## Toyuki (12. Dezember 2007)

morgen b1ubb und ne hatte auch keine probleme hatte mein standart ping von 78


----------



## b1ubb (12. Dezember 2007)

na toll 
ich hoffe heute bei gruul hab ich normalen ping - weil sonst kann ich ma meine t4 schultern 
aufzeichnen ;(


----------



## Telokat (12. Dezember 2007)

ich hatte auch keine ungewöhnlichen Lags gestern...eigentlich hab ich hohe pings (zum Glück) nur sehr selten bei WoW


----------



## Lyriann (12. Dezember 2007)

MOooooooorgääähn 



gestern war ein 2k Ping bei uns auch standard  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legends (12. Dezember 2007)

Shice, heut is mittwoch ...


... Moin !


----------



## Riane (12. Dezember 2007)

guten morgen ihr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hatte gestern nice ping und bin deshalb lvl 36!!! xD *haha* ^^

greeeeez!


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen liebe Community, schön, dass dieser Thread hier weiterhin auflebt.
Noch viel Spaß auf der Arbeit und in der Schule, passt auf euch auf!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (12. Dezember 2007)

> Guten Morgen liebe Community, schön, dass dieser Thread hier weiterhin auflebt.
> Noch viel Spaß auf der Arbeit und in der Schule, passt auf euch auf!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich tu mein bestes, danke und auch dir viel Spaß, wünscht dir, dein ergebener ´´TREAD´´ Wiederbeleber, Hans.

little edit by ahra (pwned)


----------



## Heinzfrau (12. Dezember 2007)

*immer wieder mittwochs*  *sing* lach* im kreis tanz*

ist es nicht schön, wenn man aus dem fenster schaut und feststellt, das draußen trotz serverdown alles in seinen normalen bahnen weiter läuft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (12. Dezember 2007)

Heinzfrau schrieb:


> *immer wieder mittwochs*  *sing* lach* im kreis tanz*
> 
> ist es nicht schön, wenn man aus dem fenster schaut und feststellt, das draußen trotz serverdown alles in seinen normalen bahnen weiter läuft
> 
> ...



jedoch hässliches wetter ist? ;D
naja.. ich muss eh mal wieder bis am abend arbeiten.. ~.~


----------



## Toyuki (12. Dezember 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> jedoch hässliches wetter ist? ;D
> naja.. ich muss eh mal wieder bis am abend arbeiten.. ~.~



bei uns ist das wetter super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber darf auch im büro hocken bis 17 uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und gz zu lvl 36 =) holst mein krieger bald ja ein (ist 38^^ wird heut 39 =))


----------



## K0l0ss (12. Dezember 2007)

Na Klasse. Ist man mal krank...als Schüler bekomm ich Mittwochs die Wartungarbeiten gar nicht mit...und jetzt...muss ich mir irgendwie noch knapp 1 1/2 Stunden die Zeit sonst wie vertreiben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyriann (12. Dezember 2007)

*aus dem Fenster schaut* 



Igitt Mistwetter da kann ich ja genausogut weiterarbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telokat (12. Dezember 2007)

Hier ist auch mal wieder schlechtes Wetter...also doch weiter dem Prfo zuhören..evtl schlaf ich ja bald ein, dann geht der mir auch nicht mehr auf die Nerven


----------



## Riane (12. Dezember 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> bei uns ist das wetter super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bei uns ist es kalt und es regnet.. ~.~
ja ich wäre gestern abend auch noch lvl 37 geworden, wenn mich nicht ein gruppe von drei hordler in strangel gegankt hätten. naja hatte auch kein bock um umzulogen und ging dann off.. ^^ (war auch schon halb zwölf ~.~) und gz zu lvl 38! =D


----------



## Toyuki (12. Dezember 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> bei uns ist es kalt und es regnet.. ~.~
> ja ich wäre gestern abend auch noch lvl 37 geworden, wenn mich nicht ein gruppe von drei hordler in strangel gegankt hätten. naja hatte auch kein bock um umzulogen und ging dann off.. ^^ (war auch schon halb zwölf ~.~) und gz zu lvl 38! =D



haha wie hießen die hodler ?? damit ich dennen gratulieren kann 
btw PvE server ftw =)
und thx ofc =)


----------



## Ganieda (12. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen, 

ich hatte gestern keine lags, hab sogar mit meinem Dudu gelevelt^^, dafür versuche ich schon seit gestern abend HdR zu starten, irgendwie klappts net mit dem blöden Account 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Regnen tuts bei uns, obwohl laut Wetterbericht die Schneefallgrenze uns erreichen müsste.
Server down.
noch 12 Tage bis Heiligabend und ich hab noch kein einziges Geschenk gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fazit: es ist Mittwoch = Mittloch, ein Loch mitten in der Woche, da geht alles schief, ist schlimmer als Freitag der 13.


Ohh ehe ich es vergess: Plätzchen auf den Tisch stell


----------



## Szyslak (12. Dezember 2007)

> jedoch hässliches wetter ist? ;D
> naja.. ich muss eh mal wieder bis am abend arbeiten.. ~.~


Ich freue mich auch wieder auf die Sommerzeit! Endlich wieder in kurzer Hose zocken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Ahra: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hihi.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telokat (12. Dezember 2007)

Ganieda schrieb:


> Ohh ehe ich es vergess: Plätzchen auf den Tisch stell




JUHU Kekse *auf die Plätzchen stürz und alles anfall was sich diesen nähert.*


----------



## b1ubb (12. Dezember 2007)

Lyriann schrieb:


> MOooooooorgääähn
> gestern war ein 2k Ping bei uns auch standard
> 
> 
> ...



bing erade mit arbeit zugedeckt 

auf welchen realm spielst du ?


----------



## Riane (12. Dezember 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> haha wie hießen die hodler ?? damit ich dennen gratulieren kann
> btw PvE server ftw =)
> und thx ofc =)



pha! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nene, pvp server ist schon nice! open pvp macht schon spass! ;D

danke für die plätzchen ^^'' *auch zu greif* - *mampf* lecker! :>


----------



## n3tch3r (12. Dezember 2007)

Morgen zusammen! Wer möcht ne Tasse Kaffee? *kaffee kochen geht*


----------



## Ganieda (12. Dezember 2007)

Telokat schrieb:


> JUHU Kekse *auf die Plätzchen stürz und alles anfall was sich diesen nähert.*




schnell wegspring und sich hinter der Gardine verstecken.


----------



## nayenthos (12. Dezember 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie kann man nur soviel Sreiben...
sag mal leute bei mir steht beim WoW Einlogg page immer so eine Nachicht Wartungsarbeit und so is das auch bei euch?

ps.:ich weiß schon was die wartungsarbeit is blalba hab ja gerade 110 Seiten geesen xD aber ich meine nur die nachricht

mfg euer lvl 70 Orc der viele allis heute kloppen wird
 (vorallem Gnome die verrecken so schön) 

psps: ms=megaskillung


----------



## Toyuki (12. Dezember 2007)

n3tch3r schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen! Wer möcht ne Tasse Kaffee? *kaffee kochen geht*



oh sehr gut bring mir ein mit keine lust auf zustehen =) und danke für die Plätzchen 
hm lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ nayenthos dir antworte ich aus prinzip nicht mit dem satz "
mfg euer lvl 70 Orc der viele allis heute kloppen wird (vorallem Gnome die verrecken so schön)  "
bist bei mir schon unten durch


----------



## Telokat (12. Dezember 2007)

Ihr verwöhnt mich ja richtig...fehlt nur noch Glühwein.


Naja ich will mal nicht so sein *Pot Glühwein in den Raum stell*


----------



## Ganieda (12. Dezember 2007)

n3tch3r schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen! Wer möcht ne Tasse Kaffee? *kaffee kochen geht*



ich bitte Tee, Kräuter wenns geht mit drei stück Zucker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (12. Dezember 2007)

Und ich hätte gern 1x Port nach Hause in mein Bett.. danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telokat (12. Dezember 2007)

Ja, sowas wär auch gut....Mage in der Nähe?


----------



## n3tch3r (12. Dezember 2007)

Ganieda schrieb:


> ich bitte Tee, Kräuter wenns geht mit drei stück Zucker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Is unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Kräutertee mit 3 stk. Sugar und eine Kanne voll heißem Kaffee hinstell* Bitte bedient euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nayenthos (12. Dezember 2007)

diese unterhaltung is eingentlich langweilig aber doch unterhaltsahm


----------



## Telokat (12. Dezember 2007)

Was will man Mittwochs morgens auch anderes machen?


----------



## Lobgesang (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich nehme nen kaffe, danke. Glühwein am morgen is mir einfach zu hart aber lasst es euch schmecken...


----------



## Toyuki (12. Dezember 2007)

n3tch3r schrieb:


> Is unterwegs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lecker kaffee jetzt noch ne paar Plätzchen perfekter morgen =)


----------



## Telokat (12. Dezember 2007)

Hey, ich bin Student...ich kann zu jeder Tages oder Nacht Zeit Alkohol trinken und trotzdem noch konzentriert Arbeiten ^^


----------



## n3tch3r (12. Dezember 2007)

Hat wer Lust auf ein paar Minispiele? ^^


----------



## K0l0ss (12. Dezember 2007)

n3tch3r schrieb:


> Hat wer Lust auf ein paar Minispiele? ^^



Bin dabei...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heinzitaur (12. Dezember 2007)

Welche denn? Spielchen wären gut da vergeht die Zeit schneller^^


----------



## Telokat (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich würd ja jetzt sagen ich bin dabei, aber muss jetzt doch mal etwas dem Prof zuhören.

Wenigstens ist Bauinformatik etwas interresant


----------



## Lyriann (12. Dezember 2007)

@ Blubb ich spiele auf Die Nachtwache



*greift sich ein paar Plätzchen und kann die Hand grade noch in Sicherheit bringen bevor reingebissen wird*



Ich hätte gerne nen Tee dazu  Schwarzen mit Kandis und ner Spur von Sahne


----------



## Lobgesang (12. Dezember 2007)

Es is so ruhig in der kafferunde geworde...
Wollen wir über sinn und unsinn von lvl 80 diskutieren?


----------



## Huutch (12. Dezember 2007)

Morgen Zusammen! 

Ist es schon wieder Mittwoch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (12. Dezember 2007)

Huutch schrieb:


> Morgen Zusammen!
> 
> Ist es schon wieder Mittwoch?
> 
> ...



Ja...geht schnell, nech?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n3tch3r (12. Dezember 2007)

können also 
a. über den sinn von lvl 80 diskutieren 
oder
b. minispiele von internetseiten oder ICQ spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (12. Dezember 2007)

bin für a da b leider bei mir inner Firma net geht^^
freue mich schon aufs neue leveln hoffe die haben coole neue quest ideen gehabt =)


----------



## G@cko (12. Dezember 2007)

Einen schönen morgen an alle !!!!


*zwar neu sich aber trotzdem ein kekschen klau*


ach ja was soll an lvl 80 unsinnig sein ???  

Außer das ich dann noch länger brauche um mal meinen ersten char auf full lvl zu bringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (12. Dezember 2007)

Mit 79 wirst du aufgefordert Kara alleine zu Clearen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lafayette (12. Dezember 2007)

Server fahren hoch.Et jet los...!!


----------



## n3tch3r (12. Dezember 2007)

also ich freu mich auch tierisch auf die lvl-erhöhung. ich freu mich persönlich immer über jeden Stufenanstieg.

Hoffe nur, das ich es noch schaffe mein lvl 8er Hexenmeister Gnom auf lvl 70 bis zur Erweiterung hoch zu bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei mein Pala natürlich auch schon auf die Erweiterten Skillbäume und neuen Fähigkeiten gespannt ist.


----------



## Telokat (12. Dezember 2007)

Gegen lvl 80 hab ich im Grunde nichts einzuwenden, ausser dass ich vorher hoffentlich noch 70 werde und mal etwas geraidet hab^^


----------



## Byron (12. Dezember 2007)

Als ich mir damals WoW gekauft habe, war das an einem Mittwoch morgen. Natürlich habe ich das Spiel sofort installiert und wollte loslegen.
Ich hab da auch erstmal ne Zeit gebraucht, bis ich verstanden habe, warum ich in den nächsten 2 Stunden weder mir nen Account erstellen konnte, noch warum ich nicht spielen konnte.

Sachen wie Buffed oder was es da sonst noch gibt waren mir derzeit noch vollkommen fremd.

Btw, ne gute sache mit dem Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huutch (12. Dezember 2007)

Öhmm mal ne Frage: Wann kommt die erweiterung eigentlich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganieda (12. Dezember 2007)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Mit 79 wirst du aufgefordert Kara alleine zu Clearen..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hehe das wär ja ein Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich freu mich auf das lvln, und ich freu mich auf das Berufeskillen, endlich geht da mal was weiter^^. Momentan hab ich keine Lust auf Inni`s oder so.


----------



## Telokat (12. Dezember 2007)

Ist noch kein genaues Datum bekannt.  Ich rechne mal mit Sommer-Herbst 08


----------



## Lafayette (12. Dezember 2007)

Also bis WotLK wirds wohl noch etwas dauern...ist nicht mal ne Beta in Sicht...^^ Kannst Dir Zeit lassen


----------



## K0l0ss (12. Dezember 2007)

Ik bin Hero Ini zocken. Durotan ist on. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heinzitaur (12. Dezember 2007)

Naja Level 80...was soll man dazu sagen, is eigentlich relativ egal und wenns 90 wär^^. Ich hoffe halt, dass im Addon (oder evtl ja sogar schon mit 2.4) ein paar interessante, NEUE Dinge ins Spiel kommen. Immer wieder dieses Köpfe und Arme sammeln wird auf Dauer doch fade...^^


----------



## Huutch (12. Dezember 2007)

Frostwolf ist wieder on! *juchuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu*


----------



## Riane (12. Dezember 2007)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Und ich hätte gern 1x Port nach Hause in mein Bett.. danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich auch.. x_X


----------



## Heinzitaur (12. Dezember 2007)

Nethersturm geht auch wieder. Na dann viel Spaß noch allen und nen schönen Tag^^.


----------



## K0l0ss (12. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 HDZ2 Hero...na Klasse... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyriann (12. Dezember 2007)

Lvl 80 freu ich mich drafu ich bin mit meiner Main immer so deprimiert wenn ich auf den leeren Ep Balken schauen muss  udn natürlich  freue ich mich auch darauf meine unzähligen Berufe weiterbringen zu können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G@cko (12. Dezember 2007)

Na toll heute sind die aber fix !

Und ich sitze hier auf der Arbeit und darf noch bis acht warten *grummel*


----------



## Riane (12. Dezember 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> HDZ2 Hero...na Klasse...
> ...



schon mal arka heroic gewesen? ist bedeutend schwerer (aber auch nicht so schlimm) als hdz2 hero! ^^




Lyriann schrieb:


> Lvl 80 freu ich mich drafu ich bin mit meiner Main immer so deprimiert wenn ich auf den leeren Ep Balken schauen muss  udn natürlich  freue ich mich auch darauf meine unzähligen Berufe weiterbringen zu können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lass dir einen rufbalken anzeigen! ;D denn das problem hatte ich auch! ;D


----------



## Ganieda (12. Dezember 2007)

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, daß der Trend zu heroische Instanzen zu nimmt. Oder täusche ich mich da? Wenn nicht, woran liegt es?


----------



## Lyriann (12. Dezember 2007)

HDZ 2 Hero ist doch bäh igitt und überhaupt hasse ich das schon im normalmodus XD



meine absolute Hassinstanz ist das jawoll ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



@ Riane das werd ich mal ausprobieren mit dem Rufbalken vielleicht hebt sich dann ja meine Stimmung ein wenig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke


----------



## Telokat (12. Dezember 2007)

Wird wohl an den neuen Dailys liegen....

Aber geht ihr nur alle SPielen und lasst mich in der Vorlesung versauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G@cko (12. Dezember 2007)

Ganieda schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, daß der Trend zu heroische Instanzen zu nimmt. Oder täusche ich mich da? Wenn nicht, woran liegt es?




Ist bei mir auf dem Server (Arthas) eigentlich genauso. Aber warum weiß ich auch nicht.
Gibt es da vielleicht bessere drops ? oder ist das einfach nur schwerer ?


----------



## Lyriann (12. Dezember 2007)

> Aber geht ihr nur alle SPielen und lasst mich in der Vorlesung versauern






TJaaaaaa ich glaub ich leiste dir noch ne weile Gesellschaft da ich bis 17.00 noch auf der Arbeit festsitze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (12. Dezember 2007)

Lyriann schrieb:


> HDZ 2 Hero ist doch bäh igitt und überhaupt hasse ich das schon im normalmodus XD
> meine absolute Hassinstanz ist das jawoll ja
> 
> 
> ...



auf was du halt bei hdz2 hero achten musst, dass du einen fähigen mage (so wie mich z.b. *hust*;D) mit nimmst, der schnell genug die trash's killen kann, damit die anderen guten dmg auf den boss machen können. aber der dmg muss schon da sein, da sonst der healer probleme bekommen könnte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und mir hat es echt geholfen! denn ich hatte echt, dass selbe problem wie du! ^^


----------



## Telokat (12. Dezember 2007)

naja um 11.15 bin ich hier weg^^


----------



## Toyuki (12. Dezember 2007)

will auch zoggen meine kleine gnomin will ihr mount^^ aber bis 17 uhr arbeiten sux -.- naja hoffe ich schaff heut noch 40 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyriann (12. Dezember 2007)

> auf was du halt bei hdz2 hero achten musst, dass du einen fähigen mage (so wie mich z.b. *hust*;D) mit nimmst, der schnell genug die trash's killen kann




*hust* bin ich selber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



aaaber das man mit der Instanz keine Probleme hat heisst ja nicht das man sie nicht hassen darf oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (12. Dezember 2007)

> schon mal arka heroic gewesen? ist bedeutend schwerer (aber auch nicht so schlimm) als hdz2 hero! ^^


Das dachte ich mal.. Arka Hero ist aber eine Mio mal einfacher.. Sogar eine der einfacheren wie ich finde, sind schnell 4 Marken gefarmt.


----------



## Blechdosenritter (12. Dezember 2007)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Guten Morgen liebe Community, schön, dass dieser Thread hier weiterhin auflebt.
> Noch viel Spaß auf der Arbeit und in der Schule, passt auf euch auf!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke dir auch viel Spass heute.
Wetter in Köln ist usselig. sprich kalt grau ab und an ein paar Tropfen regen.
Weiss meinen WOW account schon nichtmehr weil ich die letzten Tage bist spät abends teilweise 0Uhr beim Kunden gearbeitet hab...mal gucken ob ich es heute mal schaffe wieder ne Stunde wenigstens in Azeroth rummzugammeln..


----------



## Mr. Nazjatar (12. Dezember 2007)

freezing dschihad.


----------



## Riane (12. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mal.. Arka Hero ist aber eine Mio mal einfacher.. Sogar eine der einfacheren wie ich finde, sind schnell 4 Marken gefarmt.



Als Hdz2 hero?


----------



## dalai (12. Dezember 2007)

Nur noch 2 mal server down in 2007. Dann kommt 2008 mit Wrath of the lich king *freu*
Alle Server sind on *doppelfreu*


----------



## K0l0ss (12. Dezember 2007)

dalai schrieb:


> Nur noch 2 mal server down in 2007. Dann kommt 2008 mit Wrath of the lich king *freu*
> Alle Server sind on *doppelfreu*



Na ich weiß nicht...ich warte vor Januar 09 nicht auf WotLk. Klar wenn es 08 kommt würde ich mich auch freun. Aber für mich ist 09 realistischer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyriann (12. Dezember 2007)

> Na ich weiß nicht...ich warte vor Januar 09 nicht auf WotLk. Klar wenn es 08 kommt würde ich mich auch freun. Aber für mich ist 09 realistischer.





Na du weisst aber wie du mich richtig deprimieren kannst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*hält sich die Ohren zu weil sie das nicht hören will*


*laut sing LALALALALALAAAA*


----------



## Riane (12. Dezember 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Na ich weiß nicht...ich warte vor Januar 09 nicht auf WotLk. Klar wenn es 08 kommt würde ich mich auch freun. Aber für mich ist 09 realistischer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Juli 08! glaub mir! :>


----------



## Szyslak (12. Dezember 2007)

> Als Hdz2 hero?


Na gut, nicht eine Mio mal.
Aber;
HdZ2 Hero > Arka Hero

Ich habe mich ewig vor Arka Hero gedrückt, weil ich nur böses gehört habe. Dann kam halt die Naaru Quest dafür und ich war überrascht wie einfach Arka Hero war. Und mit einfach mein ich einfach.

Edit: Das WotLk ´08 rauskommt finde ich realistischer als ´09


----------



## Riane (12. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Na gut, nicht eine Mio mal.
> Aber;
> HdZ2 Hero > Arka Hero
> 
> Ich habe mich ewig vor Arka Hero gedrückt, weil ich nur böses gehört habe. Dann kam halt die Naaru Quest dafür und ich war überrascht wie einfach Arka Hero war. Und mit einfach mein ich einfach.



hm.. vllt. könntest du recht habe. ich war vor etwa ~4 (oder 5?) monaten das letzte mal arka heroic und da war ich noch weit enfernt von full epic! ^^ müsste ich mal wieder machen! =)


----------



## Szyslak (12. Dezember 2007)

> hm.. vllt. könntest du recht habe. ich war vor etwa ~4 (oder 5?) monaten das letzte mal arka heroic und da war ich noch weit enfernt von full epic! ^^ müsste ich mal wieder machen! =)


Ich sag mal so, ich als MT gebe den Heilern schon einen guten Spielraum, wenn ich nur mit dem Befehlsruf 17k Life habe ;>


----------



## Riane (12. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so, ich als MT gebe den Heilern schon einen guten Spielraum, wenn ich nur mit dem Befehlsruf 17k Life habe ;>



*hehe*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  da wirst du wohl recht haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terriom (12. Dezember 2007)

Noch 15min dann gehts weiter mim Zocken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *demaugenblickentgegenfieber*


----------



## dalai (12. Dezember 2007)

Oder Heroic Modus für Deathmines und Gnomeregan wär auch lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyriann (12. Dezember 2007)

hero Flammenschlund? ne Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tolk (12. Dezember 2007)

man würd ich gerne zocken  ... ich lang weile mich seit 8 hier rum ... hab noch  2 stunden zu tun bis ich ran kann :'(


----------



## Organasilver (19. Dezember 2007)

Juhuuu...erster am 19. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal das Ding am Mittwoch aus der Versenkung heben


----------



## Dr.Sternmarke (19. Dezember 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Juhuuu...erster am 19.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Warum, Server sind on?


----------



## Organasilver (19. Dezember 2007)

Die Aldor ist unent *schnief*


----------



## ~Healer~ (19. Dezember 2007)

Dr.Sternmarke schrieb:


> Warum, Server sind on?



Es stand ja auch nur von 5:00Uhr bis 7:00Uhr, da kann der Thread ja auch wieder in die Versenkung vertiefen ^^


----------



## Moeglich (19. Dezember 2007)

nene, also auf meinem Server (Dreanor) finden erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten statt. Also bis 11.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (19. Dezember 2007)

Guten morgen Leute! *gähn* ^_^


----------



## Grimmrog (19. Dezember 2007)

Taerar geht auch


----------



## Genomchen (19. Dezember 2007)

Morgäääähhhnnn...also Onixya is am laufen und das ist gut so, denn ich hab mir endlich meinen S3 Kopf holen können...jjujuuuuuuhuuu...Hexer S3 ftw^^


----------



## Hangatyr (19. Dezember 2007)

Die Server scheinen zu stehen aber die Loginserver sind down, zumindest einige ^^

schnell nen Kaffee kochen und dann wirds gehen...


----------



## b1ubb (19. Dezember 2007)

morgen leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jo mittwoch - 8:12 und die server scheinen nur nen reboot zu bekommen 
also können ja die alle spielen ! und den thread hier verschonen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bis auf ein paar =) hrhrh




Szyslak schrieb:


> Na gut, nicht eine Mio mal.
> Aber;
> HdZ2 Hero > Arka Hero
> 
> ...



szyslak - alle lvl 70 instanzen sind auf hero fast gleich schwer - nur die bosse sind ein wenig schwieriger
so kommt es mir vor 

also dampfkammer hero hab ich mir auch gedacht - bäm wie sollen wir den 1. oder 2. ten boss mit den adds / wolke schaffen - aber es geht so easy





Szyslak schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so, ich als MT gebe den Heilern schon einen guten Spielraum, wenn ich nur mit dem Befehlsruf 17k Life habe ;>



schau wie du HERUMPOSED !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dafür hab ich mehr avoid als du =)


----------



## Riane (19. Dezember 2007)

duel? ich komm mit meinem 40 shamy! ;D mit dem stampf ich dich in grund und boden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## b1ubb (19. Dezember 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> duel? ich komm mit meinem 40 shamy! ;D mit dem stampf ich dich in grund und boden!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol ! 

hatte gestern mit meiner hexxerin ( lvl 14 ) 
ein duell gegen einen lvl 20 krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muahahahah - no chance - dots - fear - shadowbolt - feuerbrand - fear - dots 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


down =)

aber wenn ich lvl 30 bin gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (19. Dezember 2007)

*haha* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab mit lvl 37 ein 42 nup krieger genuked! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dafür gestern noch mit 39 gegen einen 35 jäger geloost -.-'' muss unbedingt mal bischen pvp machen. sonst wird das mit der zeit bischen peinlich. ~.~


----------



## b1ubb (19. Dezember 2007)

hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja - na ich schau das ich nur schnell auf 70 komm - und dann mal farmen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich freu mich ja schon so auf lvl 40 - fürs hexxer mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (19. Dezember 2007)

@b1ubb: Pff solange ich auf meine >40% Avoid komme, bin ich zufrieden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Riane: Gz zu 40! Mein Wochenende mitm Hunter war ganz nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Freitag: 49-53
Samstag: 53-57
Sonntag: 57-61
Hat übelst Fun gemacht das Wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Am Sonntag Abend bekam ich sogar nen Anruf aus China.. mhm..
Wär ich mal nicht feiern gegangen das Wochenende, vllt hätte ich dann noch 62/63 geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ansonsten noch Guten Morgen allerseits!


----------



## b1ubb (19. Dezember 2007)

man jetzt legst du mir aber ne arbeit vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gut - dann wird das wochenende der main "eingefrohren" und nur der hexxer gespielt
dann schau ich mal das ich auf lvl - hmmm was wäre realistisch 

sagen wir 28 komm
das sind 14 lvln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - sind 2 lvln mehr wie du =) das muss ich schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (19. Dezember 2007)

Nix da!
Ich musste viel mehr EP sammeln!

Btw ich hab auch eine Untote Hexenmeisterin angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (19. Dezember 2007)

morgen 
@ Riane: Gz jetzt hast mich fast -.-
@ Szyslak: Nett nett innerbalb von 3 Tagen 12 lvl is schon net schlecht muss mich auch langsam mal ranhalten^^
@ b1ubb warum farmst nicht mit deinem krieger?^^ off eq an und das passt doch oder?


----------



## Riane (19. Dezember 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hrhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo, genau so wie bei mir. so schnell wie möglich 70 werden! :] nur bin ab dem 21.12 - 06.01 im urlaub, also wird nicht viel passieren.. ~.~

und an alle die neu gekommen sind:
auch guten morgen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und thx! ;D


----------



## Juliy (19. Dezember 2007)

Hab früher mal als mein Jäger noch 35 war, einen 55 Krieger gebashed.

Kiten ftw


----------



## Toyuki (19. Dezember 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> jo, genau so wie bei mir. so schnell wie möglich 70 werden! :] nur bin ab dem 21.12 - 06.01 im urlaub, also wird nicht viel passieren.. ~.~



wo gehts denn hin?^^


----------



## Szyslak (19. Dezember 2007)

> Hab früher mal als mein Jäger noch 35 war, einen 55 Krieger gebashed.
> 
> Kiten ftw


Hey nice, endlich outet sich mal einer, der wohl auch bei Questkommentaren sowas schreibt.
Bsp.: Quest in Winterspring lvl 58
Comment Juliy:
´lvl 33 schurke voll easy alleine machbar´


----------



## b1ubb (19. Dezember 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> morgen
> ...
> @ b1ubb warum farmst nicht mit deinem krieger?^^ off eq an und das passt doch oder?



jo da mein off equip eh schon fast epic ist - könnt ich das machen 
aber ich will mal wieder was neues 

ich hab von hexxer wirklich so keine ahnung - ist so die einzige klasse wo ich fast nichts darüber weiß
ausser im raid

ich zu hexxer: wichtel raus - und GS bitte 
ich zu 2ten hexxer: bitte einen unskilled GS bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1. hexxer zu mit - bin dämo geskillt kann kein pet rausholen 
ich zu 1. hexxer: WTF ? bitte in deutsch 
2ter hexxer zu mir: er is noob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 er opfert damit er dmg machen kann 
ich zu 2ten hexxeR: danke dann bist du in meiner grp und bitte wichtel
2ter hexxer zu mir: bin genauso noob deswegen bekommst du auch keinen unskillted GS bin auch dämo 
ich zu allen hexxer: WTF - kauft euch mal epic hexxer in ebay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edith;  @ szy 

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA genau das selbe habe ich mir auch gedacht - RIANE du pownst da alle weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (19. Dezember 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> wo gehts denn hin?^^



Zu meiner freundin! ^^


----------



## Juliy (19. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Hey nice, endlich outet sich mal einer, der wohl auch bei Questkommentaren sowas schreibt.
> Bsp.: Quest in Winterspring lvl 58
> Comment Juliy:
> ´lvl 33 schurke voll easy alleine machbar´




Du fühlst dich wohl hammercool, oder ?

Der Jäger ist nur ein Twink der mittlerweile 50 ist.

Mein Main ist 70 WL und habe noch einen 70 Pala.


----------



## Toyuki (19. Dezember 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich hab von hexxer wirklich so keine ahnung - ist so die einzige klasse wo ich fast nichts darüber weiß
> ausser im raid
> 
> ich zu hexxer: wichtel raus - und GS bitte
> ...



hexxer macht richtig fun dot,dot,fear nächster mob^^
und die geschicht geht noch hab schon schlimmers gehört/gesehen^^


----------



## Szyslak (19. Dezember 2007)

> Du fühlst dich wohl hammercool, oder ?


Ja. Mindestens so cool und phöse wie in deinem Profilbild.


> Der Jäger ist nur ein Twink der mittlerweile 50 ist.
> 
> Mein Main ist 70 WL und habe noch einen 70 Pala.


Und nu?


----------



## Toyuki (19. Dezember 2007)

Juliy schrieb:


> Hab früher mal als mein Jäger noch 35 war, einen 55 Krieger gebashed.
> 
> Kiten ftw



der war bestimmt afk sonnst hätte er Beserkerhaltung / Abfangen / Kniesehne und du wärst so gut wie down


----------



## Grivok (19. Dezember 2007)

guten morgen alle miteinander
ich wuensche allen eine besinnliche adventszeit und einen stressfreien mittwoch
sind die server down? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (19. Dezember 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> der war bestimmt afk sonnst hätte er Beserkerhaltung / Abfangen / Kniesehne und du wärst so gut wie down



der hatte noch nie bersi quest gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrhhrr


----------



## Toyuki (19. Dezember 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> guten morgen alle miteinander
> ich wuensche allen eine besinnliche adventszeit und einen stressfreien mittwoch
> sind die server down?
> 
> ...



morgen dir auch eine schöne adventszeit^^ und nein server sind on du wurdest nur wieder bis 11 uhr gebannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





b1ubb schrieb:


> der hatte noch nie bersi quest gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab mal ne shami gesehen der die totem quest nicht gemacht hatte (war 43) der hatte sich immer gefragt wofür erdstoß totem etc gut sein soll wenn man sie net benutzten kann


----------



## Riane (19. Dezember 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> guten morgen alle miteinander
> ich wuensche allen eine besinnliche adventszeit und einen stressfreien mittwoch
> sind die server down?
> 
> ...



nö! ^^
und danke ebenfalls.. :> muss heute noch meine geschenke kaufen.. ~.~


----------



## mgfhaki (19. Dezember 2007)

morgäähn!! sorry warsch habt ihr es eh schon 100 mal wo hingepostet.. aber bin gerade in der arbiet und hab ned so viel zeit zum alles durchlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber auf welchen server spielt ihr?? o_O

greetz


----------



## Toyuki (19. Dezember 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> nö! ^^
> und danke ebenfalls.. :> muss heute noch meine geschenke kaufen.. ~.~



das werde ich freitag tun^^

und nochmal ne anderes Thema die Blizzard Threads diese woche sind ja wohl mal derbe oder?? Pro tag min 2 Threads das Blizzard shice ist, service schlechter wird oder wie "imba" die sind...


----------



## Dalmus (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich werf erstmal nur ein sehr träges "Guten Morgen" in die Runde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich lieg noch im Bett und bin noch gar nicht richtig wach... und dann muß ich gleich schon wieder arbeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber dafür hab ich wie Riane ab dem 21. Urlaub. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (19. Dezember 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich werf erstmal nur ein sehr träges "Guten Morgen" in die Runde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die letzten Tage vor dem Urlaub sind doch immer die schlimmsten, nicht? Also ich für meinen Teil kann nur an den Urlaub denken. Und die noch verbleibenden Tage davor abgrundtief hassen. ;D
Ahja need vorschläge für Mama's geschenk! ;D Hab mal überhaupt kein Plan, was ich schenken soll! ~.~


----------



## Yozoshura (19. Dezember 2007)

Morgen!
Noch 3 Tage arbeiten und dann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja was haltet ihr eigentlich von Blizz, also ich find das schon übel das die GMs immer solange brauchen um die Server zu reparieren! Und InGame brauchen die auch extrem lange ich meine ich bezahl ja dafür!!!letztens wollte einer mir nichtmal eine Antwort geben, als ich ihn gefragt habe wo der Questmob sei. Ich find sowas einfach unverschämt!!Ausserdem sind die Server immer wieder down, besonders Mittwochs ist es in letzter Zeit ganz schlimm wie ich finde!
Was meint ihr? Ich glaub ich steig auf Everquest um^^


----------



## b1ubb (19. Dezember 2007)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Morgen!
> Noch 3 Tage arbeiten und dann
> 
> 
> ...



ich hoffe das war als scherz gemeint - wenn nicht

STFU !

btw. es ist wirklich nicht mehr lustig !


----------



## Riane (19. Dezember 2007)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Morgen!
> Noch 3 Tage arbeiten und dann
> 
> 
> ...



Haha. Danke musste hart lachen! ^_^
btw: need immer noch Geschenk vorschläge!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (19. Dezember 2007)

Achja was haltet ihr eigentlich von Blizz, also ich find das schon übel das die GMs immer solange brauchen um die Server zu reparieren! 

*Machen nicht die GMS!!!!! *

Und InGame brauchen die auch extrem lange ich meine ich bezahl ja dafür!!!

*wenns dir zulange dauert dann hör doch auf*

letztens wollte einer mir nichtmal eine Antwort geben, als ich ihn gefragt habe wo der Questmob sei. 

*Dürfen die nicht!*

Ausserdem sind die Server immer wieder down, besonders Mittwochs ist es in letzter Zeit ganz schlimm wie ich finde!

*Ja und? Jedes MMo hat mal server probleme und "Dont Play at Patchday" schonmal gehört??

*
Was meint ihr? Ich glaub ich steig auf Everquest um^^
*
tu das cya*


----------



## Grivok (19. Dezember 2007)

das war eindeutig als scherz gemeint (hoffe ich )

edit: 
was spielt deine mutter fuer nen char....
hab noch einige rare items rumgammeln die du ihr schenken kannst ^^


----------



## Toyuki (19. Dezember 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> das war eindeutig als scherz gemeint (hoffe ich )



naja aber inzwischen ist es nicht mehr witzig guck dir mal das allgemeine an da sind locker 4-5 topic über son flame der rest der topics sind "xy ist down!!!"


----------



## Grivok (19. Dezember 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> naja aber inzwischen ist es nicht mehr witzig guck dir mal das allgemeine an da sind locker 4-5 topic über son flame der rest der topics sind "xy ist down!!!"



in letzter zeit vermeide ich das allgemeine...
bzw gucke nur noch in themen rein, die nicht das wort "server", "GM", "account gehackt" enthalten


----------



## Ahramanyu (19. Dezember 2007)

Ohne solche Threads wäre ich ja arbeitslos. =/


----------



## Toyuki (19. Dezember 2007)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ohne solche Threads wäre ich ja arbeitslos. =/



aber das is diese woche doch abnormal übel macht euch doch auch kein spass mehr oder?


----------



## Ahramanyu (19. Dezember 2007)

Man räumt nicht hinter anderen her, weil es großen Spaß macht, sondern weil man es für richtig hält. Nur bei Carch bin ich mir nicht sicher, ich glaube, dieser genießt das sehr.
Ich mache meinen Job gerne, hoffe, das Ganze hält auch noch eine Weile an.


----------



## b1ubb (19. Dezember 2007)

@ Ahramanyu

warum löscht ihr solche Blizzard cry threads nicht einfach ?
dann wäre das Forum mal zu 60% gesäubert - und ich denk mal 

80% der user wirklich froh das die weg sind !
es ist echt hammer - wenn man da reinschaut - bam schon wieder 3 threads über blizzard
ich mein mir is es egal - ich schreib jetzt einfach meine meinung rein - weil das kann ja ned 
sein dass das jetzt jeden tag so weitergeht !


----------



## Toyuki (19. Dezember 2007)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Man räumt nicht hinter anderen her, weil es großen Spaß macht, sondern weil man es für richtig hält. Nur bei Carch bin ich mir nicht sicher, ich glaube, dieser genießt das sehr.
> Ich mache meinen Job gerne, hoffe, das Ganze hält auch noch eine Weile an.



naja ne gewisser spaßfaktor muss doch auch da sein (find ich ) sonnst macht man seine arbeit nicht gut =) (ansichts sache^^) und Carch macht das nur damit Schildi glücklich is^^


----------



## Oly78 (19. Dezember 2007)

B1ubb ist auch schon wach und schreibt wieder blubb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (99 % Deiner Beiträge also löschen?)

Ich bezieh mich mal auf den T-Titel:

Ja ich war enttäuscht als ich heut morgen um 1.20 Uhr vom Server geflogen bin, hab doch heut erst Spätschicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nu könnts weiter spammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (19. Dezember 2007)

Oly78 schrieb:


> B1ubb ist auch schon wach und schreibt wieder blubb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dann lösch halt 99% meiner eiträge 
1% von meinen Beiträgen das wären dann 

3100 - 1% = 31 Beiträge - und da würde dann in jedem Beitrag drin steht

- Suchfunktion benutzen 
- RTFM ! 
- Heute schon die Suchfunktion benutzt ?

btw - 



Oly78 schrieb:


> Ja ich war enttäuscht als ich heut morgen um 1.20 Uhr vom Server geflogen bin, hab doch heut erst Spätschicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das hab ich sicher nie geschrieben - weil um 1:20 hab ich ds letzte mal gezockt wie ich in der Schule war - und das is schon ziemlich lang her


----------



## mgh (19. Dezember 2007)

He leute ich kann mich nicht einloggen was ist den mit den servern los?
*lol*
den beitrag gibts ja echt noch ;D

ach die cry threads.... was wär ein wow-forum ohne soetwas ?
das ist so wie mit dem Brachlandchat oder dem genoobe in Strangle^^
ja ich weiss heul doch pvp server ;P
naja viel spass noch !

mfg
MGH


----------



## GerriG (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann seit 7 uhr zocken ^.^


----------



## Toyuki (19. Dezember 2007)

GerriG schrieb:


> Ich kann seit 7 uhr zocken ^.^



gz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lass mich raten arbeitslos? schüler? oder student??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GerriG (19. Dezember 2007)

Nein, lass mich raten urlaub und da ich nich bis 15 uhr pennen will steh ich immer so früh auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss nur warten bis mein Bruder aus der Schule wieder kommt, dann in die Stadt und Geschenke kaufen -_-''


----------



## Yozoshura (19. Dezember 2007)

Also ich finds lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muahaha...hab bestimmt einige rote Köpfe verursacht.

Aber ist schon schlimm, dass einige hier meinen Beitrag überhaupt ernst nehmen..das zeigt auch wieviele Deppen hier im Forum unterwegs sind und tatsächlich solche Beiträge schreiben! Sonst würde ja niemand auf die Idee kommen, dass das kein Witz war..

btw: Hab gestern alleine HdZ 2 durchgezoggt! Brauchte einige Tränke und Zeugs aber sonst kein Problem mit meinem Hunter, nur das Schild war bisschen angeschlagen. Naja egal bin ja erst Level 68.


----------



## Lokibu (19. Dezember 2007)

Die meisten Foren haben ne Flameecke. Das finde ich immer ganz net, da braucht man ja net reinzuschauen wenn man net will, und wenn man eh schlecht gelaunt ist kann man dann seine laune auslassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Crythreads gibt es immer, und sind am Anfang ganz witzig. Den erfahrenen Forentipper geht das natürlich auf die nerven, aber hier muss man halt auch Kompromisse schließen.

P.S. ironie/Wieso kann ich mich in WOW nicht einloggen? /ironie


----------



## Toyuki (19. Dezember 2007)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Also ich finds lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gz zu hdz2 und das es kein witz war ... naja atm denke ich das viele topics witzig gemeint sind aber nach den ersten 3 setzten merkt man die meine das ernst ^^ (btw meins war auch nur verarsche weiß ja das du net einer von den topic machen bist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



GerriG schrieb:


> Nein, lass mich raten urlaub und da ich nich bis 15 uhr pennen will steh ich immer so früh auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




muss noch bis freitag mittag arbeiten -,-


----------



## Fauzi (19. Dezember 2007)

Weil du hinten am Computer alle Kabel überprüfen musst, dann geht es wieder!


----------



## Grivok (19. Dezember 2007)

hab aufgehoert mich ueber whine-threads aufzuregen
ignoriere die inzwischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hat echte vorteile


----------



## Toyuki (19. Dezember 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> hab aufgehoert mich ueber whine-threads aufzuregen
> ignoriere die inzwischen
> 
> 
> ...



das würde ich auch gern machen aber soviel geballte dum.... kann man nicht ignorieren...


----------



## b1ubb (19. Dezember 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> das würde ich auch gern machen aber soviel geballte dum.... kann man nicht ignorieren...



stimmt - es werden einfach immer mehr - und mehr - und mehr
und bald steht hiernur mehr

blizzard - server down ?
blizzard - gms schreiben nicht zurück! 
blizzard . bla bla bla


----------



## Grivok (19. Dezember 2007)

erfordert disziplin

ich erwische mich auch oft genug wie ich nen antwort fenster oeffne weil ich flamen will, und verkneife es mir

@b1ubb 
naja dann koennen tikume, isegrimm und co einfach ne auytofunktion fuer closed einfuegen
threads mit folgenden worten "...." werden instant geschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G@cko (19. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen an alle !

@Riane: Meine Mutter bekommt von mir ne Anti Aging (gott wie schreibt man so was) Creme geschenkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist sie selbst schuld hat sie sich selbst gewünscht.


Und das mit den whine treads------> wayne lasst sie weinen und lächelt darüber


----------



## Szyslak (19. Dezember 2007)

@Riane: Ich schenke meiner Mutti Parfüm, Euphoria oder wie das heisst.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G@cko (19. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> @Riane: Ich schenke meiner Mutti Parfüm, Euphoria oder wie das heisst..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja da freuen sich die Muttis immer drüber.

Solange es keine 1,5 liter kanister sind *g*


----------



## Stonewhip (19. Dezember 2007)

HiHi.. Lustig. Könnte ein Mädchen-/Frauenthread sein.. Irgendwie Knuffig.

/sticky

MfG


----------



## GerriG (19. Dezember 2007)

G@cko schrieb:


> ja da freuen sich die Muttis immer drüber.



Mütter schon, aber nie deiner Frau oder Freundin schenken.. 
Der erste gedanke der denen durch den Kopf geht is
"Rieche ich etwa unangenehm?" und dann gibts Ärger
mit gewissen verboten ^^


----------



## Grivok (19. Dezember 2007)

wenn ich meiner freundin anti-aging-creme schenken wuerde....ui
die ist 29....glaube die nimmt das nicht mit humor ^^


----------



## GerriG (19. Dezember 2007)

Meine Brüder und ich schenken unseren Eltern 2 Karten für Andre Rieu
Meine Mutter steht voll drauf, mein Vater als Rock 'N' Roller wohl eher nich ^^ Ma schaun
beide karten 260€ -.-'


----------



## G@cko (19. Dezember 2007)

GerriG schrieb:


> Mütter schon, aber nie deiner Frau oder Freundin schenken..
> Der erste gedanke der denen durch den Kopf geht is
> "Rieche ich etwa unangenehm?" und dann gibts Ärger
> mit gewissen verboten ^^




Das stimmt natürlich. Jetzt brauche ich nur noch sachen für meine Schwester, Bruder, Vater, Schwager, Sohnemann und die beste Freundinn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man bin ich froh das ich Freitag Urlaub bekommen habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G@cko (19. Dezember 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> wenn ich meiner freundin anti-aging-creme schenken wuerde....ui
> die ist 29....glaube die nimmt das nicht mit humor ^^




na also meine Mutter ist 50 da passt das schon.

Aber der Freundinn lol. Wäre ne einfach art ne Trennung herbei zu führen *g*


----------



## b1ubb (19. Dezember 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> erfordert disziplin
> 
> ich erwische mich auch oft genug wie ich nen antwort fenster oeffne weil ich flamen will, und verkneife es mir
> 
> ...



ich wäre dafür =)


----------



## Grivok (19. Dezember 2007)

G@cko schrieb:


> na also meine Mutter ist 50 da passt das schon.
> 
> Aber der Freundinn lol. Wäre ne einfach art ne Trennung herbei zu führen *g*



da gibt es ne einfachere moeglichkeit ne trennung herbei zu fuehren
einfach beim telefongespraech irgendwann sagen: "schatz sei mir nicht boese aber ich muss jetzt schluss machen, ich muss noch weg"
okay... sie weiss dann verm,utlich nix von der trennung, aber das ist ja ihr fehler


----------



## Jantel (19. Dezember 2007)

OK ich hab echt angst etwas hier reinzuschreiben  (wegen dem ganzen geflame), aber...   Jeder hier weiß das am Mittwoch die Sever Offline sind, doch zum ersten mal kann ich mich nicht verbinden. Der sagt dann "Verbindung Fehlgeschlagen". War es nicht immer Mittwochs so das man trotzdem Connecten konnte, auch wenn man kein Realm anwählen konnte?

Also Frage:    Geht WoW nur bei mir nicht oder sind die Server noch down?

Nebenbei hab ich auf der WoW Homepage mal geguckt wie der Realmstatus ist, und ALLE deutschen Realms werden als Online angezeigt.

BITTE Helft mir^^

MFG


----------



## GerriG (19. Dezember 2007)

Warte 5 minuten dann sollte es wieder funktionieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Dezember 2007)

118 seiten wtf O.o


----------



## Lokibu (19. Dezember 2007)

Ähh.. ok.. dann muss ich doch was anderes aussuchen und nochmal einkaufen gehen.

P.S. Ja einloggen geht bei mir auch noch nicht.


----------



## argussohn (19. Dezember 2007)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> 118 seiten wtf O.o



bei mir sagt er auch verbindung fehlgeschlagen....aber das seid 45 minuten...es ist nichts zu finden auf den server foren...alles sehr merkwürdig


merlyn ( kult der verdammten)


----------



## Athem (19. Dezember 2007)

nette idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/push


----------



## G@cko (19. Dezember 2007)

Wie und wo kann ich mir hier so ein Fenster für die sig machen wo ich meinen Charakter (Gnom Magier) einfügen kann.

Ick find det einfach net

@Grivok-----> auch ne nette idee aber dann bist du ja der unsensible Kerl :-)


----------



## b1ubb (19. Dezember 2007)

G@cko schrieb:


> Wie und wo kann ich mir hier so ein Fenster für die sig machen wo ich meinen Charakter (Gnom Magier) einfügen kann.
> 
> Ick find det einfach net
> 
> @Grivok-----> auch ne nette idee aber dann bist du ja der unsensible Kerl :-)



1. dafür is der thread ned da
2. Suchfunktion benutzen 
3. vielleicht mal ins richtige Forum schaun 

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=3


----------



## Grivok (19. Dezember 2007)

G@cko schrieb:


> @Grivok-----> auch ne nette idee aber dann bist du ja der unsensible Kerl :-)



hab ich gesagt, dass ich es so machen wuerde...
aber ist einfacher als anti-aging creme zu schenken oder ne gehhilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und kostet weniger....

habe auch definitiv nicht vor mich von ihr zu trennen
bin froh, dass sie mich so nimmt wie ich bin


----------



## G@cko (19. Dezember 2007)

Danke b1ubb   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wusste nur leider nicht das die dinger Visitenkarten heißen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich gelobe besserung und werde die SuFu benutzen


----------



## Radängel (19. Dezember 2007)

wollte grad einloggen und nachm passwort kam "unable to connect"


wtf ?


----------



## Výron Tankadin (19. Dezember 2007)

Radängel schrieb:


> wollte grad einloggen und nachm passwort kam "unable to connect"
> wtf ?



Schon gestern spinnt der Einlogserver rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da haben ein paar Leute endlich mal wieder Zeit ihre Wohnung bzw ihr Zimmer aufzuräumen bevor es aussieht bei Ihnen wie in den Instanzen: fette Spinnen, Giftlachen und Dämonen unter dem Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lysiellé (19. Dezember 2007)

Das ist bei mir gerad nicht anders...und dass an meinem freien Tag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

..aber in einer Std gehts mit sicherheit wieder los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (19. Dezember 2007)

Wie gerne ich auch zu Hause wäre.. :[ will zoooockäään! Azshara funktioniert bestimmt (Auch wenn der loginserver down ist)! ;D


----------



## Toyuki (19. Dezember 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Wie gerne ich auch zu Hause wäre.. :[



will auch kb mehr auf arbeit naja heut noch morgen und freitag vormittag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (19. Dezember 2007)

Riane schrieb:


> Wie gerne ich auch zu Hause wäre.. :[ will zoooockäään! Azshara funktioniert bestimmt (Auch wenn der loginserver down ist)! ;D



azshara flame server - OFFLINE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Dezember 2007)

man wieviele leute genau mittwoch vorrmittag ihren freien tag haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (19. Dezember 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> azshara flame server - OFFLINE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hoffe nur für blizz, dass es heute abend wieder funktioniert. sonst schick ich instant mein privates bomber geschwader nach paris. 







bitte den nächsten spruch nur lesen, wenn man schwarzen humor vertragen kann! *hust* ;D


Spoiler



"die kinder in paris lachten, heute strahlen sie"


----------



## Grivok (19. Dezember 2007)

also bei einigen weiss ich, dass sie keinen freien tag haben sondern den mittwoch morgen im buero sitzen und sich die zeit neben der arbeit hier im thread vertreiben
aber naechsten mittwoch wird dieser thread hier wohl verwaisen


----------



## Toyuki (19. Dezember 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> also bei einigen weiss ich, dass sie keinen freien tag haben sondern den mittwoch morgen im buero sitzen und sich die zeit neben der arbeit hier im thread vertreiben
> aber naechsten mittwoch wird dieser thread hier wohl verwaisen



ich werde ihn morgens einmal hoch pushen wenn ich dran denke xD

(noch 2stunden 45min *freu*)


----------



## Szyslak (19. Dezember 2007)

> ich werde ihn morgens einmal hoch pushen wenn ich dran denke xD
> 
> (noch 2stunden 45min *freu*)


3Std 50min -_-


----------



## Dalmus (19. Dezember 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> ich werde ihn morgens einmal hoch pushen wenn ich dran denke xD





> _Over the holidays, on December 25th and January 1st, we will be performing a series of rolling restarts for all realms starting at 5:00 AM PDT, in lieu of weekly maintenance. Each realm is anticipated to be down for no more than 15 minutes, and should additional maintenance be necessary, we will notify our players in advance. Have a happy holiday!_


Ich hoffe nicht, daß es nötig sein wird den Thread dann hochzupushen. *Daumendrück für stabile Server*


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Dezember 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> also bei einigen weiss ich, dass sie keinen freien tag haben sondern den mittwoch morgen im buero sitzen und sich die zeit neben der arbeit hier im thread vertreiben
> aber naechsten mittwoch wird dieser thread hier wohl verwaisen



nächste woche mittwoch is doch der zweite weihnachstfeiertag, was meinst du wieviele leute dann hier auftauchen, die zu heiligabend endlich wow gekriegt haben und das nu schon nach einem tag nicht mehr spielen können^^


----------



## b1ubb (19. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> 3Std 50min -_-



deto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (19. Dezember 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nicht, daß es nötig sein wird den Thread dann hochzupushen. *Daumendrück für stabile Server*



das wäre cool *auch Daumendürcken* aber trotzdem push ich das thread weil mittwoch ist =) und am 1 ist eh egal da bin ich nicht in der lage auch nur den rechner anzumachen


----------



## Grivok (19. Dezember 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> ich werde ihn morgens einmal hoch pushen wenn ich dran denke xD
> 
> (noch 2stunden 45min *freu*)



keine ahnung wie lange noch
cheffe will dass ich noch ein wenig fuer umsatz sorge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja weihnachten werde ich wohl nur seeeeeeehr eingeschraenkt spielen
die tage gehoeren meiner familie und meiner freundin

und edith sagt mir gerade, dass diejenigen die das spiel gerade neu haben nicht unbedingt buffed kennen muessen


----------



## Ahramanyu (19. Dezember 2007)

So, Zeit für meinen Arzttermin. Werde nachher mal Wayne aus dem Forum vertreiben und die Peiniger, welche unentwegt seinen Namen nennen mit meiner Axt der Verzweiflung strafen.
Und dann wird gezockt bis die Kimme raucht!


----------



## Toyuki (19. Dezember 2007)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> So, Zeit für meinen Arzttermin. Werde nachher mal Wayne aus dem Forum vertreiben und die Peiniger, welche unentwegt seinen Namen nennen mit meiner Axt der Verzweiflung strafen.
> Und dann wird gezockt bis die Kimme raucht!



na dann viel spass =) (aber nimm bitte eine stumpfe axt das tut mehr weh)

und zogg net soviel sonnst vergisst du morgen die flammes zu löschen weil du so müde bist^^

(2stunden 20min)


----------



## Myhordi (19. Dezember 2007)

Endlich Schulferien! HEHE


----------



## Toyuki (19. Dezember 2007)

Myhordi schrieb:


> Endlich Schulferien! HEHE



jetzt schon??? dacht ihr kriegt erst freitag
immer diese faulen schüler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


(1stunde 40mins)


----------



## Lurock (19. Dezember 2007)

Myhordi schrieb:


> Endlich Schulferien! HEHE


GRML... ich muss noch 2 mal Hausaufgaben vergessen, dann hab ich erst Ferien... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (19. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> GRML... ich muss noch 2 mal Hausaufgaben vergessen, dann hab ich erst Ferien...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haha ich nur noch einmal Am Do Nachmittag hab ich mir einfach mit nem Paragrafen(1 Freier Nachmittag/Morgen pro Jahr) freigenommen:-D Keine Schule, keine Leherer, Keine Hausaufgaben und Keine Gangsters 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (9. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen an alle! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (9. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen =)


----------



## naked92 (9. Januar 2008)

/sticky
/push


Guten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takius (9. Januar 2008)

Moinmoin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kaffee INC!


----------



## glatzmann (9. Januar 2008)

/push


----------



## HaPpYPaNdA (9. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen

/push


----------



## Ganieda (9. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen, 

Brötchen neben Kaffe hinstell

und sich nun um die defekte Waschmaschine kümmern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long


----------



## Tealian (9. Januar 2008)

Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (9. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen ^_^


----------



## Szyslak (9. Januar 2008)

Moin Riane!

Meine Entschuldigung dafür, dass der Thread 2 Wochen nicht mehr gepusht wurde: Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klane_mieze (9. Januar 2008)

*Frischen Tee, Kaffe, Kuchen, Semmerl und Vollkornbrot hinstell*^^
bedient euch ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wäsche ruft...^^
glg Mieze


----------



## Süchtling (9. Januar 2008)

klane_mieze schrieb:


> *Frischen Tee, Kaffe, Kuchen, Semmerl und Vollkornbrot hinstell*^^
> bedient euch ruhig
> 
> 
> ...




Guten morgen liebe Hordler
(allis grüß ich aus freundlichkeit auch mal)

erst ma in ruhe frühstücken,ohne angewhispert zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klane_mieze (9. Januar 2008)

Süchtling schrieb:


> Guten morgen liebe Hordler
> (allis grüß ich aus freundlichkeit auch mal)
> 
> erst ma in ruhe frühstücken,ohne angewhispert zu werden
> ...



Guten Hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


glg Mieze (Alli aus überzeugung)


----------



## Th0m45 (9. Januar 2008)

Joah guten morgen allerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ab heut gibts Backöfen verkleidet als Kühlschränke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *freu*

guten Hunger und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atinuviell (9. Januar 2008)

Th0m45 schrieb:


> Joah guten morgen allerseits
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jo endlich mal wieder was feines für uns arme magier


----------



## Riane (9. Januar 2008)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Moin Riane!
> 
> Meine Entschuldigung dafür, dass der Thread 2 Wochen nicht mehr gepusht wurde: Urlaub
> 
> ...



Das selbe bei mir! ;D
Dann mal noch: Bon ane 2008!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Januar 2008)

langweilig.. .realms jetzt schon online.


----------



## Atinuviell (9. Januar 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> langweilig.. .realms jetzt schon online.



gar nich wahr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (9. Januar 2008)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Meine Entschuldigung dafür, dass der Thread 2 Wochen nicht mehr gepusht wurde: Urlaub
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist ne ziemlich gute Entschuldigung, die nehm ich dann auch mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guten Morgen zusammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (9. Januar 2008)

morgen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (9. Januar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> morgen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uuh da scheint einer nicht so gute Laune zu haben! :< ;D
*kecks unter dem tisch zuschick*


----------



## Szyslak (9. Januar 2008)

> Das selbe bei mir! ;D
> Dann mal noch: Bon ane 2008!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ohh, excause moi!

Natürlich nochmal an die Mittwochsthread Community: Frohes Neues Jahr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spartaner (9. Januar 2008)

OHA
MEINE CHARS SIND DOWN UND DIE SERVER SIND GELÖSCHT .OOOO  xD
plz help!!!!!


btw, der threat hat bald geburtstag :>


----------



## Wagdy (9. Januar 2008)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen und ein frohes Neues! ^^


----------



## Toyuki (9. Januar 2008)

Hio Probier grade mal mit mein itouch zu schreiben =) Frohes neues an alle


----------



## b1ubb (9. Januar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Uuh da scheint einer nicht so gute Laune zu haben! :< ;D
> *kecks unter dem tisch zuschick*



stimmt ... ;( 

naja - darum werd ich glaub ich im forum heute weniger schreiben - weil sonst ist der account bald weg =)


----------



## Riane (9. Januar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> stimmt ... ;(
> 
> naja - darum werd ich glaub ich im forum heute weniger schreiben - weil sonst ist der account bald weg =)



warst du gemein? :O

@Toyuki
iPod touch ist nice! Aber nicer ist mein neuer 22" Widescreen Bildschirm! ;D *duck*


----------



## b1ubb (9. Januar 2008)

ne noch nicht - aber wenn ich mich da im forum wieder umschaue 

verwendet mal wieder niemand die suchfunktion oder google

und alle reden von patch day der eine redet das er dauernd serverabstürze hat obwohl es ned mal 11 uhr is
naja ...


----------



## NidhoeggrAM (9. Januar 2008)

zum glück komm ich eh nie vor 11e ausm bett wenn ich mal mittwoch früh daheim sein sollte...^^


----------



## Minati (9. Januar 2008)

*sich gemütlich eine Tasse Tee macht, dabei an ihren Obstsalat (mit viel Krokant un Grand Marnier) denkt und sich in aller Ruhe auf Abreit vor Ihrem Computer setzt*

Tachschen zusammen,

Feliz Navidad, Frohes Neues und was es nicht so alles gibt.

Also ich sag euch, was gestern Abend wieder los war ... aber, wem erzähle ich das schon ... Ich sag nur: Schmerzen, Blut, mehrere Spritzen, Bohren und .... AUA. Verfluchte Schei..., tat das weh.

*zum eigentlichen Thema zurückkommt*
Ist denn heute nun Patch-Day oder nicht?


----------



## Riane (9. Januar 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> *sich gemütlich eine Tasse Tee macht, dabei an ihren Obstsalat (mit viel Krokant un Grand Marnier) denkt und sich in aller Ruhe auf Abreit vor Ihrem Computer setzt*
> 
> Tachschen zusammen,
> 
> ...



Hört sich irgendwie schwer nach Zahnarzt an! 
Und ja, heute ist Patchday. 2.3.2 wurde aufgespielt und joa.. wie man an den Themen sieht, läuft noch nicht alles fehlerfrei!

@b1ubb:
ruhig Blut Cowboy ;D ^_^


----------



## Dalmus (9. Januar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Hört sich irgendwie schwer nach Zahnarzt an!


Japp, hört sich schmerzhaft an.
Da kann ich verstehen, wenn man an den Obstsalat mit Krokant nur denkt und ihn nicht ißt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Scnr.^^


----------



## Gias (9. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es ist patchday!
Das gemeine wow-volk sammelt sich wieder um den spam-thread weiterzutreiben , 
wir erblicken wie immer jede menge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sehen die  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wieder in  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 verfallen
und wundern uns wie lang es noch bis zum feierabend ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganieda (9. Januar 2008)

Gias schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> es ist patchday!
> ...




der ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long


----------



## Amarillo (9. Januar 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> *sich gemütlich eine Tasse Tee macht, dabei an ihren Obstsalat (mit viel Krokant un Grand Marnier) denkt und sich in aller Ruhe auf Abreit vor Ihrem Computer setzt*
> 
> Tachschen zusammen,
> 
> ...



Komm zur dunklen Seite der Macht und lerne das RL kennen. Macht auch Spass


----------



## Lamer2 (9. Januar 2008)

ah da isser ja wieder der thread ^^

@Amarillo

was glaubst du von was er/sie da redet ?


----------



## Toyuki (9. Januar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> @Toyuki
> iPod touch ist nice! Aber nicer ist mein neuer 22" Widescreen Bildschirm! ;D *duck*




Will ja net angeben aber bday Geschenk zum 18 (14.12^^) 24" =) aber 22" is auch sehr 
Nice
btw Berufsschule suxxxxx derbe


----------



## Amarillo (9. Januar 2008)

Lamer2 schrieb:


> ah da isser ja wieder der thread ^^
> 
> @Amarillo
> 
> was glaubst du von was er/sie da redet ?



Isn Insider und ich weiss wovon sie da redet!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (9. Januar 2008)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Isn Insider und ich weiss wovon sie da redet!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tatsächlich?

Witzigerweise rede ich tatsächlich vom Zahnarzt und den Obstsalat kann ich essen .. nur leider auf einer Seite und nicht auf beiden. Zumal der Grand Marnier sowieso alles betäubt *lacht*

Außerdem: was für ein Insider *überlegt*

Ach ja, außerdem verfalle ich nicht der dunklen Macht, ich bin eh schon blass genug, da muss ich nicht noch blässer werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (9. Januar 2008)

Weil ich eingesehen habe das RL besser ist als WoW und du immer noch davor hockst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lamer2 (9. Januar 2008)

ich fühle mit dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hasse Zahnarzt wie die pest aber was solls. Es ist wie eine Frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit ihr gehts net und ohne ihr erst recht net xD

Dann stellen wir uns neben einander an die Wand und schon sind wir unsichtbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei mir meldet sich die Grippe an.

@Amarillo

Also ich bekomme es sehr gut hin RL und WoW. Du etwa nicht ?


----------



## Minati (9. Januar 2008)

@ Lamer2: Autsch .. ich BIN eine Frau -.-

@ Amarillo: Schätzchen, lass mich doch. Außerdem zock ich net jeden Tag und wenn, dann betreibe ich RP - aber eigentlich muss ich mich vor dir nicht rechtfertigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also, während du zu Hause vor Langeweile fast umkommst, werde ich mich mit anderen göttlich amüsieren und geschwollen reden *grinst*


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Januar 2008)

Atinuviell schrieb:


> gar nich wahr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also ich war online und hab mein neues wasserschild da schon bewundert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (9. Januar 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> @ Lamer2: Autsch .. ich BIN eine Frau -.-
> 
> @ Amarillo: Schätzchen, lass mich doch. Außerdem zock ich net jeden Tag und wenn, dann betreibe ich RP - aber eigentlich muss ich mich vor dir nicht rechtfertigen
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lamer2 (9. Januar 2008)

@Minati weiß ich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber es ist halt die sicht vom Mann xD


----------



## Minati (9. Januar 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> @ Lamer2: Autsch .. ich BIN eine Frau -.-
> 
> @ Amarillo: Schätzchen, lass mich doch. Außerdem zock ich net jeden Tag und wenn, dann betreibe ich RP - aber eigentlich muss ich mich vor dir nicht rechtfertigen
> 
> ...



Nur so zur Info an alle die, die es nicht wissen (also eigentlich alle):

nehmt niemals (neimals) meine Worte ernst - außer es sind kompetente Antworten im Addon Bereich *zwinker*

Anlso bevor sich von mir noch mehr Leute auf den Schlipps getreten fühlen:

ich nehme alles zurück was ich je gesagt, getan oder auch nicht getan habe.

Zudem möchte ich mich noch bei meinen Vögeln, bei meiner Oma und dem Baum entschludigen. Bei meinem (Ex-)Vogel, weil ich ihn nie lieb gehabt hatte. Bei meiner Oma weil ich sie nicht leiden kann und bei dem Baum, weil ich ihn angefahren habe.

Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse: Und bei Amarillo, weil ich behauptet habe, das er sich zu Hause langweilt.


----------



## Gias (9. Januar 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Nur so zur Info an alle die, die es nicht wissen (also eigentlich alle):
> 
> nehmt niemals (neimals) meine Worte ernst - außer es sind kompetente Antworten im Addon Bereich *zwinker*
> 
> ...


 
mit solchen posts machst du die flamer traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (9. Januar 2008)

sh*t happens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (9. Januar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> Will ja net angeben aber bday Geschenk zum 18 (14.12^^) 24" =) aber 22" is auch sehr
> Nice
> btw Berufsschule suxxxxx derbe




*uuaaarghh* x_X ;D
*mir 30" von dell hohl* ;D


----------



## vyn (9. Januar 2008)

tolle idee der thread, aber diejenigen, welche die news nicht lesen und die ganzen infos auch übersehen... diese leute werden nicht im forum nachlesen, sonder einfach mal losschreiben und da wird zu 95% was in der art stehn:
- wieso geht wow nicht?!
- sc***ss blizzard
- ich zahle, dass ich spielen kann
- ich will spielen!

so geheule kann man leider nicht abstellen und den leuten auch nicht wirklich beibringen, dass sie da mal was überdenken sollen... naja

greetz


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Januar 2008)

man beachte aber die menge an seiten die der post schon abgefangen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (9. Januar 2008)

ich wünsche allen einen schönen patchtag!
und frohes neues jahr 

<--- noch urlaub hat


----------



## Ematra (9. Januar 2008)

Wie, es gibt in WoW sowas wie Wartungsarbeiten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LMay (16. Januar 2008)

Puh da musst ich suchen, um den Thread zu finden^^

Guten Morgääääähn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LMay (16. Januar 2008)

Zeit zum Aufstehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (16. Januar 2008)

scheiss mittwoch... *büdde büdde liebe göttin lass die server on sein! ich brauch meine tägliche dosies*


----------



## badhcatha (16. Januar 2008)

ok, mein gebet wurde nicht erhört...
dann kann ich ja auch putzen und so.....


----------



## Fauzi (16. Januar 2008)

Dann steh ich heute extra mal ein bisschen früher auf, um mich noch kurz bei WoW einzuloggen, und prombt hab ich trottel vergessen das heute mittwoch ist.

D'oh.


----------



## Ganieda (16. Januar 2008)

Ohh, jetzt schon??, aber im Bett ist`s doch sooo schön warm und draußen ist`s noch dunkel. *sich umdreht und weiter dösen und ein guten Morgen murmeln*


----------



## xFraqx (16. Januar 2008)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Dann steh ich heute extra mal ein bisschen früher auf, um mich noch kurz bei WoW einzuloggen, und prombt hab ich trottel vergessen das heute mittwoch ist.
> 
> D'oh.



Geht mir jeden zweiten Mittwoch so -_-


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Januar 2008)

Das ist wiedermal der perfekte Mittwoch morgen um all den Leuten die man normalerweise heute nicht sehen würde "Hallo" zu sagen und somit im Real-Life mal wieder ein wenig "Ruf-farmen" kann.... ^^


----------



## badhcatha (16. Januar 2008)

waa ich krieg die kriese... 
hat wer meine beruhungspillen gesehen?


----------



## CharlySteven (16. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> waa ich krieg die kriese...
> hat wer meine beruhungspillen gesehen?


dropt die nicht ingame? gleich wenn du wieder on bist?


----------



## badhcatha (16. Januar 2008)

wann ist gleich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyriann (16. Januar 2008)

Gleich ist immer ne Ecke vor nachher 


Guten Morgen ergab der Satz irgendeinen Sinn ? 

<<< Nicht wecken . beisst !!!


----------



## Valdrasiala (16. Januar 2008)

Moin Mädels!

*Cappu-schlürf*


----------



## fabdiem (16. Januar 2008)

GUTEN MORGEN X-)


----------



## deadman200 (16. Januar 2008)

*gähn* Moin!

Erstmal duschen und dann auf die Server warten ! :>


----------



## b1ubb (16. Januar 2008)

moin moin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brumbaehr (16. Januar 2008)

hi @ all und morchen

nin chat könnte hier weiter helfen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

brumbaehr


----------



## badhcatha (16. Januar 2008)

och mei... 
ääm jetzt ist mir langweilig..


----------



## fabdiem (16. Januar 2008)

gegen langeweile hiflt nur eins ...


----------



## Atinuviell (16. Januar 2008)

Morgä(h)n

Mir is Mittwochs nie langweilig. Ich leg immer irgendwelche Termin drauf.


----------



## badhcatha (16. Januar 2008)

was hilft?


----------



## fabdiem (16. Januar 2008)

kp weis ich auch grad nicht


----------



## mgfhaki (16. Januar 2008)

wie wärs mit länger schlafen wenn mans kann? ^^


----------



## badhcatha (16. Januar 2008)

ich bin ausgeschlafen,hatte über 10 std. schlaf also büdde...
mm mein bauch grummel, hol mir mal was zu essen net das ich die nächste schlagzeile bin^^


----------



## fabdiem (16. Januar 2008)

gute idee

sag ich ma den kinder da draußen


----------



## badhcatha (16. Januar 2008)

was ess ich bloss


----------



## Valdrasiala (16. Januar 2008)

brumbaehr schrieb:


> hi @ all und morchen
> 
> nin chat könnte hier weiter helfen
> 
> ...




Nene, das wäre wie ein hohes Level von Tetris, so schnell kann ich nicht lesen *g*


----------



## Grivok (16. Januar 2008)

ich wünsche allen einen guten morgen^^


----------



## Isthos (16. Januar 2008)

Hmm, was haltet ihr davon? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syll (16. Januar 2008)

Auch ein guten morgen von mir an euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (16. Januar 2008)

ok hab keine hunger mehr  *würg*


----------



## Dalmus (16. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist denn das da für ein anderer Mittwochs-Thread? *mißtrauisch beäug*


----------



## fabdiem (16. Januar 2008)

der gleich seit ganz lange


----------



## Isthos (16. Januar 2008)

Hmm, hab jetzt noch 2 Stunden Zeit mir zu überlegen ob mein nächste Char ein Druide 
oder ein Schurke wird.
*grübel*


----------



## vyn (16. Januar 2008)

lol... seite 124 *g*

mal ehrlich... wer hat alles gelesen? *g*


----------



## Isthos (16. Januar 2008)

vyn schrieb:


> lol... seite 124 *g*
> 
> mal ehrlich... wer hat alles gelesen? *g*


Die wenigsten ^^


----------



## badhcatha (16. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isthos (16. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (16. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isthos (16. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (16. Januar 2008)

vyn schrieb:


> lol... seite 124 *g*
> 
> mal ehrlich... wer hat alles gelesen? *g*



wenn ich jetzt sag ich 
das wundert euch nicht oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (16. Januar 2008)

ne mich nicht^^


----------



## badhcatha (16. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atinuviell (16. Januar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt sag ich
> das wundert euch nicht oder ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber tröste dich, auch ich hab alles gelesen
bin wech, termine und so gell


----------



## Isthos (16. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sh4d0w (16. Januar 2008)

hmmm bin bis immerhin seite 53 gekommen bis ich geschnallt hab das es noch ****** mehr gibt xDD

naja, wayne ^^


----------



## badhcatha (16. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (16. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (16. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isthos (16. Januar 2008)

fabdiem schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (16. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sh4d0w (16. Januar 2008)

uuuuh, smiley spam O.O



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xDDD


----------



## fabdiem (16. Januar 2008)

yeah

stehn 2 schafe aufer weide sacht das eine: "mäh"
sacht das andere : "mäh doch selber"


----------



## badhcatha (16. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isthos (16. Januar 2008)

OMG !!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (16. Januar 2008)

*würg*


----------



## fabdiem (16. Januar 2008)

aua *


----------



## dejaspeed (16. Januar 2008)

He das bin ich ja.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Bin ich jetzt berühmt ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (16. Januar 2008)

yo du bist der neue promi


----------



## Isthos (16. Januar 2008)

Der sieht auch scharf aus ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (16. Januar 2008)

tztz ich spamme tztz


----------



## fabdiem (16. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (16. Januar 2008)

der andere thread wurde geschlossen? -.-


----------



## b1ubb (16. Januar 2008)

DER THREAD IST STICKY !!!

YES !


----------



## Valiel (16. Januar 2008)

Im Gegensatz zu anderen Bodybuildern hat der wahrscheinlich nochn riesen Gehänge^^ 
Von wegen Bodybuider..^^


----------



## fabdiem (16. Januar 2008)

na dann wird hier gespammt


----------



## ApoY2k (16. Januar 2008)

MÖÖÖÖÖÖP!!!

<- Back in town!

... zumindest bis Anfang / Mitte April ... Abi und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (16. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isthos (16. Januar 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> MÖÖÖÖÖÖP!!!
> 
> <- Back in town!
> 
> ...


Welcome Back!!


----------



## AvaloxPvP (16. Januar 2008)

alter ihr müsst ja echt lange weile haben ^^

ich ess jetz was ^^


----------



## fabdiem (16. Januar 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> MÖÖÖÖÖÖP!!!



SE!


----------



## badhcatha (16. Januar 2008)

ich esse die ganze zeit nebenbei meine joguhrt


----------



## héll (16. Januar 2008)

Guten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (16. Januar 2008)

autogurt?


----------



## Isthos (16. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> ich esse die ganze zeit nebenbei meine joguhrt


Meinst du "meinen Joghurt" oder "meine Joghurts" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalmaniac (16. Januar 2008)

ihr habt probleme ihr pappnasen ^^


----------



## Ganieda (16. Januar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> DER THREAD IST STICKY !!!
> 
> YES !




Das hat er auch verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isthos (16. Januar 2008)

Metalmaniac schrieb:


> ihr habt probleme ihr pappnasen ^^


Was heißt hier Pappnasen? Oo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (16. Januar 2008)

ja mei meien rechtschreibung eben.... ist nicht die beste...


----------



## dejaspeed (16. Januar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> DER THREAD IST STICKY !!!
> 
> YES !



Lang hats gedauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (16. Januar 2008)

kanye west: drunk and hot girls (fest. mos deef)


----------



## Isthos (16. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> ja mei meien rechtschreibung eben.... ist nicht die beste...


War ja keine Kritik oder in irgendeiner Art böse gemeint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (16. Januar 2008)

hab ich auch nicht so genommen^^


----------



## Isthos (16. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> hab ich auch nicht so genommen^^


Dann ist ja gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (16. Januar 2008)

gähn


----------



## badhcatha (16. Januar 2008)

auch wenn ich mich sehr kindisch benehme ich bin erwachsen genug um es als positive kritik zu sehen


----------



## fabdiem (16. Januar 2008)

tyoyo so ist das leben eben


----------



## fabdiem (16. Januar 2008)

mir ist öde


----------



## Isthos (16. Januar 2008)

Immernoch keiner Lust auf ne Runde Icq-Pool? *g*


----------



## badhcatha (16. Januar 2008)

ich will meinen server wieder


----------



## Isthos (16. Januar 2008)

Kriegste ja in 90 Minuten ca^^


----------



## sh4d0w (16. Januar 2008)

wtf? da is man mal 5 min afk und gleich 2 neue seiten voll? Whooooah o.O....


----------



## badhcatha (16. Januar 2008)

ist das ein versprechen @Isthos *schnief*


----------



## fabdiem (16. Januar 2008)

the glory ...


----------



## dejaspeed (16. Januar 2008)

Wenn ich jetzt gemein wäre, würde ich jetzt rumschreien das alle server wieder oben sind und schau mir dann an wie sie alle versuchen sich einzuloggen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isthos (16. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> ist das ein versprechen @Isthos *schnief*


Eher weniger, ist eher eine Vermutung *g*


----------



## badhcatha (16. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich will doch nur meine süsse gnomin weiter lvln


----------



## Harlaquin (16. Januar 2008)

ICQ pool? gerne ^^ lass mal nummer rüber wachsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (16. Januar 2008)

i'm coming home again


----------



## fabdiem (16. Januar 2008)

cih verabschiede mich von allen netten leuten hier

wünsche euch noch einen schönen super tollen morgen
und noch einen schönen supertollen darauffolgenden tag

bis irgendwann

haunse rein


----------



## Isthos (16. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich will doch nur meine süsse gnomin weiter lvln


Hehe, ich will auch so vieles.......
zB: 
-meine Priesterin noch 3 Level höher bringen
-Einen Schurken oder einen Druiden anfangen und den auf 70 bringen
usw...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isthos (16. Januar 2008)

hm


----------



## badhcatha (16. Januar 2008)

ha ich flame Isthos zu^^


----------



## Melrakal (16. Januar 2008)

zum Spammen könnt ihr in eure Kiddyforen gehen... Das is auch der Grund warum der dämliche andere Thread geschlossen wurde.


----------



## Isthos (16. Januar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> ha ich flame Isthos zu^^


Hab Icq eh meistens aus *g*


----------



## badhcatha (16. Januar 2008)

ich machs doch nicht... dann hast du ja auch meinen nr.
und mich nehme die nicht mehr in den kinderforen...
die sagen ich wäre zu alt...


----------



## Isthos (16. Januar 2008)

Melrakal schrieb:


> zum Spammen könnt ihr in eure Kiddyforen gehen... Das is auch der Grund warum der dämliche andere Thread geschlossen wurde.


Wir spammen doch nicht. Wir führen hier eine sehr interessante Konversation..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (16. Januar 2008)

Isthos rechtgibt


----------



## AvaloxPvP (16. Januar 2008)

Melrakal schrieb:


> zum Spammen könnt ihr in eure Kiddyforen gehen... Das is auch der Grund warum der dämliche andere Thread geschlossen wurde.



und wieso gibste dann dein senf dazu ? 

ach ich weiss schon sever is down und du hast langeweile  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (16. Januar 2008)

ach ja.. ich glaube ich schreib dich doch mal an @Isthos


----------



## Harlaquin (16. Januar 2008)

Server wieder oben oder warum ist es hier so ruhig geworden?


----------



## Zarrasson (16. Januar 2008)

ja die ersten sind schon wieder hochgefahren...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caramali (16. Januar 2008)

Harlaquin schrieb:


> Server wieder oben oder warum ist es hier so ruhig geworden?



//push//


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Januar 2008)

toll meiner is noch nich wieder on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (16. Januar 2008)

Moin moin allerseits.
Ihr GeekZ habt schon wieder so viel geschrieben, da hab ich gar keine Lust alles zu lesen...
Immerhin haben wir einen Sticky geschafft! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoralfus (16. Januar 2008)

ob meiner wieder on ist weiß ich gar nicht, aber ich geh jetz mittag essen und hör denn ungalublich wichtiges  über rechnernetze an  ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also bis demnächst


----------



## Aberon (16. Januar 2008)

Moin!
Server schon wieder da? Endlich spamm ich auch mal in diesen Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Bei mir sind alle Server wieder on. Viel Spaß noch...


----------



## badhcatha (16. Januar 2008)

ja server back


----------



## Riane (16. Januar 2008)

Wollte auch mal fix noch hallo schreiben! :>

Ps: seit wann haben wir denn den sticky? :O *freu*


----------



## b1ubb (16. Januar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Wollte auch mal fix noch hallo schreiben! :>
> 
> Ps: seit wann haben wir denn den sticky? :O *freu*



seit heute =) 
n1 oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (16. Januar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> seit heute =)
> n1 oder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mega nice sogar! =)


----------



## Luanna (16. Januar 2008)

wie wäre es mit nen quakenet chat alias #MittwochsDown *fG*


----------



## Riane (16. Januar 2008)

Luanna schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit nen quakenet chat alias #MittwochsDown *fG*



gute idee!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (18. Januar 2008)

Heut ist zwar kein Mittwoch, aber mir geht's trotzdem wie Mittwochs... bin am neuen PC von meinem Freund, da ist kein WoW drauf, also muss ich's erst mal vom alten PC über's Netzwerk rüberziehen.

Dauert auch seine 1 1/2 Stunden - immerhin schneller als der Download 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (18. Januar 2008)

nur mal so aber....
128 seiten bei so einen thema !! krass... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (18. Januar 2008)

Is gut eze, wartet halt bis nächsten Mittwoch.

//Rafa


----------



## Tpohrl (22. Januar 2008)

Tja Tikume.., nur zu deiner info heut ist noch nicht Mittwoch^^
Ist mir eben mal so aufgefallen, das am Di. schon Blöde Server fragen in den, "ist denn heut schon Mittwoch" threat verschoben werden.
Pass bloß auf das dein Chef dir den Dienstag bezahlt*LOL*


----------



## Süchtling (23. Januar 2008)

//PUSH//


----------



## Tonen (23. Januar 2008)

ders sticky brauchste nemmer zu pushen >.<


----------



## Baloron (23. Januar 2008)

gut nacht^^ bis morgen leutls


----------



## Süchtling (23. Januar 2008)

Tonen schrieb:


> ders sticky brauchste nemmer zu pushen >.<





ups sry nich gewusst war das erste mal das ich ihn gepusht hab,wollte doch nur auch mal meinen spaß 


wünsch euch auch ne gute nacht (und nen schönes essen für diejenigen die eine woche mal wieder nix gegessen haben  weil kein mittwoch war)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (23. Januar 2008)

..guten mooooorgen leute! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe, ihr hattet alle eine erholsame nacht! ;D
grüssle


----------



## Nudl (Suppennudl) (23. Januar 2008)

na dann an alle einen schönen Mittwoch Wartungsmorgen xD


----------



## Swold (23. Januar 2008)

Wartung? Spiele schon wieder seit 50 Minuten :-) Nachtschicht halt...


----------



## Nudl (Suppennudl) (23. Januar 2008)

Swold schrieb:


> Wartung? Spiele schon wieder seit 50 Minuten :-) Nachtschicht halt...



Schweinerei! und ich muss hier arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tolan (23. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen. Ich weiß ich bin ein Noob aber was ist ein Sticky?
Gruß Tolan


----------



## Yayoi (23. Januar 2008)

Tolan schrieb:


> Guten Morgen. Ich weiß ich bin ein Noob aber was ist ein Sticky?
> Gruß Tolan



Das ist ein Forenbeitrag der sozusagen am Anfang festgeheftet wird, damit er nicht untergeht ^^.


----------



## Ganieda (23. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen,
ich muss mit meinem kleinen zum Arzt, ohh wie ich diese Jahreszeit hasse, mal ist es kalt mal ist es warm,... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bis später


----------



## Riane (23. Januar 2008)

Ganieda schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> ich muss mit meinem kleinen zum Arzt, ohh wie ich diese Jahreszeit hasse, mal ist es kalt mal ist es warm,...
> 
> 
> ...



Und im moment ist es einfach nur *verdammt* kalt!


----------



## Asco (23. Januar 2008)

also für diese jahreszeit is es eigentlich recht warm drraussen.


----------



## Toyuki (23. Januar 2008)

judden morgen
seit wann ist das Thread sticky??


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (23. Januar 2008)

wartungs arbeiten sind schon fertig ka wie lange, bin gerade selber erst on


----------



## Dalmus (23. Januar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Und im moment ist es einfach nur *verdammt* kalt!


Frag mich nach Sonnenschein... hier lag heute morgen Schnee auf Dächern und Autos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw: Morgen Riane und huhu an alle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tolan (23. Januar 2008)

Yayoi schrieb:


> Das ist ein Forenbeitrag der sozusagen am Anfang festgeheftet wird, damit er nicht untergeht ^^.



Vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uranius (23. Januar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Frag mich nach Sonnenschein... hier lag heute morgen Schnee auf Dächern und Autos.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was für Januar ja eigentlich Standard ist. 
Ich hab in Hamburg seid Winterbeginn nicht eine Schneeflocke gesehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (23. Januar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> judden morgen
> seit wann ist das Thread sticky??



seit letzter woche ca. :>

Edit: guten morgen dalmus und guten morgen toyuki! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (23. Januar 2008)

moin alle miteinander!


----------



## Josey (23. Januar 2008)

Moin - *gähn* nur noch 8h bis Feierabend ....juhu -.-


----------



## H24Lucky (23. Januar 2008)

War ja nicht sehr lang heute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Moin moin zusammen


----------



## Toyuki (23. Januar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> seit letzter woche ca. :>
> 
> Edit: guten morgen dalmus und guten morgen toyuki!
> 
> ...



morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das war aber auch dringen nötig Mittwoch´s Thread wtf!


----------



## Dalmus (23. Januar 2008)

Uranius schrieb:


> Was für Januar ja eigentlich Standard ist.
> Ich hab in Hamburg seid Winterbeginn nicht eine Schneeflocke gesehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jaaaa, bei Euch im fernen Deutschland ist das vielleicht standard, aber hier auf Hawaii?
Nein, Scherz. Bin in München und auch da sollte das natürlich normal sein, aber der Winter war wirklich mild und ich glaub dieses Jahr hat's hier noch nicht wirklich geschneit.


----------



## Toyuki (23. Januar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Jaaaa, bei Euch im fernen Deutschland ist das vielleicht standard, aber hier auf Hawaii?
> Nein, Scherz. Bin in München und auch da sollte das natürlich normal sein, aber der Winter war wirklich mild und ich glaub dieses Jahr hat's hier noch nicht wirklich geschneit.



Schnee?? Ftw is das?! wir hatten bis jetzt glaub ich einmal 0,0001cm schnee -.- 1 tag hat es 5 mins oder so mal geschneit


----------



## Telokat (23. Januar 2008)

Wie? Wartung schon vorbei? Und ich dachte ich kann mir hier heute wieder den morgen vertreiben


----------



## dejaspeed (23. Januar 2008)

naja der patch ist doch keine rede wert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klane_mieze (23. Januar 2008)

Guten Tag allerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Frühstück/Brunch/Warmes Essen + Tischlein hinstell*
und gleich wieder *winke* rl ruft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


glg Mieze


----------



## Mephan (23. Januar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Jaaaa, bei Euch im fernen Deutschland ist das vielleicht standard, aber hier auf Hawaii?
> Nein, Scherz. Bin in München und auch da sollte das natürlich normal sein, aber der Winter war wirklich mild und ich glaub dieses Jahr hat's hier noch nicht wirklich geschneit.




Dohoch hat es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber es war nicht der Rede wert....

noch solange bis Feierabend..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jockurt (23. Januar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Jaaaa, bei Euch im fernen Deutschland ist das vielleicht standard, aber hier auf Hawaii?
> Nein, Scherz. Bin in München und auch da sollte das natürlich normal sein, aber der Winter war wirklich mild und ich glaub dieses Jahr hat's hier noch nicht wirklich geschneit.



Da will ich doch meinerseits mal ein wenig angeben und sagen:
Hier in Manila, da gibts das ganze Jahr keine Schneeflocke! Höchstens aus Styropor! Also freut euch doch mal, wenn ihr im schönen Deutschland sitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie kommt der Thread immer am Mittwoch in den Ticker...da schreiben anscheinend immer eine Menge Leute rein. Wollte ich mich mal beteiligen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (23. Januar 2008)

Ich hatte Schnee! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein hoch auf die Schweiz! ;D
Ich liebe es über alles, wenn man früh morgens aus dem Haus geht (so 6:00Uhr) und dann ganz frischer Schnee rumliegt. Dieses knirschen unter den Schuhen.. ich liebe es echt so sehr! :]


----------



## Minati (23. Januar 2008)

Morgen zusammen *Brötchen, Marmelade, Butter und Kaffee für alle hinstell*

Ach ... Urlaub ist was ganz tolles *mampft ein Börtchen und grinst dabei*


----------



## Toyuki (23. Januar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Ich hatte Schnee!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du %§$%" will auch schnee -.-
naja fahr bald nach München dann werde ich auch mal 1-2 Tage in die Berg fahren. 
Snowboard fahren macht so fun^^

(kennt jmd ne guttes netzteil für 40-60€ das 450W+ und ne 6 poligen PCI-Express Stecker hat)?


----------



## Valdrasiala (23. Januar 2008)

Uranius schrieb:


> Was für Januar ja eigentlich Standard ist.
> Ich hab in Hamburg seid Winterbeginn nicht eine Schneeflocke gesehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und was ist mit gestern? Morgens waren 3 cm Schnee auf meinem Auto...


----------



## Riane (23. Januar 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen *Brötchen, Marmelade, Butter und Kaffee für alle hinstell*
> 
> Ach ... Urlaub ist was ganz tolles *mampft ein Börtchen und grinst dabei*



*mir brötchen schmier* danke!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab aber wirklich hunger.. x_X und will auch urlaub!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Toyuki schrieb:


> du %§$%" will auch schnee -.-
> naja fahr bald nach München dann werde ich auch mal 1-2 Tage in die Berg fahren.
> Snowboard fahren macht so fun^^
> 
> (kennt jmd ne guttes netzteil für 40-60€ das 450W+ und ne 6 poligen PCI-Express Stecker hat)?



war diese saison auch noch nie auf meinem brett.. *grml* letzte saison war ich ganz vier wochen.. <.<


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Januar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> (kennt jmd ne guttes netzteil für 40-60€ das 450W+ und ne 6 poligen PCI-Express Stecker hat)?




das is gut:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a213910.html


achja: alel server online  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D@rklighthunter (23. Januar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> du %§$%" will auch schnee -.-


Wer braucht schon Schnee?
wir hatten schon fast 2 jahre nicht mehr ordentlich Schnee...aber vorm Rechner überlebt man auch das;-P


----------



## Muskelbiber (24. Januar 2008)

statt irgendwelchen kleinkram zu fixen sollten die leute mal lieber die bg's wieder stabilisieren... diese ewigen lags sind ganz schön am limit des spielbaren bzw. sind schon unspielbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (24. Januar 2008)

YAAAAA, gief bessere BG's mit größerer Aushalte chance!!11elf


----------



## Riane (30. Januar 2008)

Moin Moin Moin alle zusammen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Áura/Rouge (30. Januar 2008)

Morgen zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe ihr habt alle Brötchen parat denn bis 11 Uhr dauerts noch was xD


----------



## DRancer1989 (30. Januar 2008)

Sorry aber wenn man WoW angefangen hatt und man genau an einen Mittwock anfängt glaub ich nicht das man in der Früh anfängt.


----------



## derkriegerdeinertraeume (30. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  11 uhr erst ne dann geh ich schlafen -_- ^^ zum glück 2 wochen urlaub XD


----------



## Melothil (30. Januar 2008)

moin moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*kaffee aufsetz* :>


----------



## B_e_a_V_e_R (30. Januar 2008)

Na Dolle! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin krank, Fieber, Halsentzündung & Bauchschmerzen ...
Im TV kommt nur mist, Teleshopping 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach draussen kann / darf ich nicht, und bin ganz alleine...

Und heute bekomm ich meine S2 Schultern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorschlag: Notfall Realm. Immer Online, egal wenns bisschen laggy ist ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mach hinne, Blizzard. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG BeaVeR


----------



## Riane (30. Januar 2008)

DRancer1989 schrieb:


> Sorry aber wenn man WoW angefangen hatt und man genau an einen Mittwock anfängt glaub ich nicht das man in der Früh anfängt.



*haha* da hast du bestimmt recht! ;D lawl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Süchtling (30. Januar 2008)

Der mittwoch morgen wird so verbracht:


Aufstehn
Realmstatus angucken
Frühstücken
Die "pizza-bestell liste" vorbereiten und zum pizzamann seines vertrauens faxen
Buffed zu spammen und dämliche fragen im forum stellen (auf google verzichten)


dann haben wa schon 8-9 Uhr dann fängt die vorfreude an!
9-10 uhr die freude steigt immer weiter
11 uhr die nachricht lesen das es zu problemen kam und die server bis vorraussichtlich 13 uhr nicht erreichbar werden sein


----------



## Ganieda (30. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen, 

wenn man das als guten Morgen bezeichnen kann, ich bin krank (hab mich wohl beim kleinen angesteckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )hab Kopfschmerzen, Fieber und Halsweh. 
Ich geh dann mal wieder ins Bett, bis später.

so long


----------



## Riane (30. Januar 2008)

..ich bin müde. Und ich find das absolut Grund genug nach Hause gehen zu dürfen.. :/


----------



## Lyriann (30. Januar 2008)

Ich bin  auch müde, ich will auch nach hause  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber dann bräuchte ich gar ned mehr hingehen  müde bin ich um diese Uhrzeit immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das der Morgen aber auch so früh morgens sein muss -.-


Gute Besserung an all die Kranken unter uns


----------



## EliteOrk (30. Januar 2008)

MAAN -.- warum fällt ausgerechnet heute bei mir die Schule aus xD -.-


----------



## Eichensarg (30. Januar 2008)

früh aufstehen ist krieg !

auschlafen ist heavy metal !

aber trotzdme itz ich um diese unmenshcliche zeit auf arbeit und mach ersma frühstück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lecker kaffee + quarkbällchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atinuviell (30. Januar 2008)

Morgäääähn°Oo

Schon wieder Mittwoch? Fein, dann is wieder Zeit die Tür aufzumachen und oO raus zu gehen *angst bekomm*
Die große weite Welt wird mich verschlingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (30. Januar 2008)

mittwoch wie immer und jetzt langweille ich mich >.<


----------



## Blood11 (30. Januar 2008)

Ah der Mittwochthread Langeweile Ftw


----------



## b1ubb (30. Januar 2008)

morgen ...

na leute alles FIT im SCHRITT =)


----------



## mumba (30. Januar 2008)

Schon seit Wochen dauern die Wartungsarbeiten bis 11:00Uhr an, frag mich was die da machen?
Bei uns auf Norgnnon wird die Latenz von Woche zu Woche schlechter ...


----------



## b1ubb (30. Januar 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Schon seit Wochen dauern die Wartungsarbeiten bis 11:00Uhr an, frag mich was die da machen?
> Bei uns auf Norgnnon wird die Latenz von Woche zu Woche schlechter ...



du hast nicht zufällig mitbekommen, das wir dieses jahr ein Addon bekommen ?
und das die Server "wahrscheinlich" jetzt schon darauf eingestellt werden oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blood11 (30. Januar 2008)

Naja Munter binn ich. Warte das die Server on kommen. Sagt mal wo giebts die Testversion von hdro downzuloaden ?


----------



## mumba (30. Januar 2008)

Die Betonung liegt auf "dieses Jahr" ...


----------



## AvaloxPvP (30. Januar 2008)

so nen dreck ausgerechnet heute hab ich nachtschicht und könnte jetz mal zocken ^^ und was wird wieder gewartet Un´Goro natürlich ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (30. Januar 2008)

Blood11 schrieb:


> Naja Munter binn ich. Warte das die Server on kommen. Sagt mal wo giebts die Testversion von hdro downzuloaden ?



Du hast nicht zufällig gesehen dass du hier im WoW Forum bist und nicht im HdRo oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blood11 (30. Januar 2008)

Hey !!!!!!!!!!!1 ein paar server sind wieder online !!!! Un goro darunter !!! 

Meiner eldier noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blood11 (30. Januar 2008)

türlich seh ich das wow forum ist aber wo ich schon mal hier bin ^^


----------



## Nidhogg 2oo8 (30. Januar 2008)

PAH da hat man mal ne Stunde Ausfall, denkt nicht dran und stellt sich den Wecker auf 6 Uhr um sich wachzocken zu können und nu?

Ich sollte mir irgendwas besorgen was mir am Dienstag ganz laut sagt "Morgen is Mittwoch, morgen is Mittwoch, kein WoW für dich, HARHAR!" damit ich das endlich bemerke -.-


EDIT: Doppelpah! Da gehenn nu einige Server aber Blackrock is immer noch off.....


----------



## Swold (30. Januar 2008)

Blood11 schrieb:


> Hey !!!!!!!!!!!1 ein paar server sind wieder online !!!! Un goro darunter !!!
> 
> Meiner eldier noch nicht
> 
> ...



Der eigene Server ist NIE unter den ersten wieder laufenden Servern. Das ist in etwa wie mit dem Marmeladenbrot, was immer auf die bestrichene Seite fällt. :-/


----------



## Lyriann (30. Januar 2008)

Ich kann zwar in der Woche vormittags eh nie zocken aber der Mittwochsthread 

lenkt mich immer so schön von meinen Arbeitfplichten ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blood11 (30. Januar 2008)

Swold schrieb:


> Der eigene Server ist NIE unter den ersten wieder laufenden Servern. Das ist in etwa wie mit dem Marmeladenbrot, was immer auf die bestrichene Seite fällt. :-/



Kann sein ^^ Hm ich mag keine toasts. Ich Gib mir liebe ne Schüssel kornflakes und nen Kaffee. Aber die schüssel fällt auch immer so das die öffnung unten ist ...


----------



## Halfdead (30. Januar 2008)

LoL guten Morgen ;>

Ich warte seit 5Uhr das die Rappelz Open Beta startet ;>

Funzt alles bis auf die Login Server >.<

Cousin is jetzt schlafen und ich halte hier die stellung ;D
blöd wenn nix on is -.-


edit:: jo einige realms online... Blutdurst kommt wohl zuletzt -.- 

btw Proudmoore FTW xD


----------



## Blood11 (30. Januar 2008)

Halfdead schrieb:


> LoL guten Morgen ;>
> 
> Ich warte seit 5Uhr das die Rappelz Open Beta startet ;>
> 
> ...



Naja Steh immer um so 5 uhr 30 auf und weg meine ganze belegschaft. So gegen 7 uhr wenn sie endlich weg sind setz ich mich an den pc ^^ 

Lotro 3 % kann ja heiter werden ^^ 
das wierd nix befor die server wieder on sind


----------



## Blood11 (30. Januar 2008)

huhu alles wieder on
zumindest mein server


----------



## Shadlyin (30. Januar 2008)

mgh schrieb:


> Falls das alles zutrifft habt keine Angst eure chars wurden nicht gelöscht,
> und das spiel gibt es auch weiterhin.
> 
> Es werden in der regel nur serverarbeiten geleistet die im normalfall bis 11 uhr morgens andauern!
> ...



das ist nicht im entferntesten ein sticky wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (30. Januar 2008)

Blood11 schrieb:


> huhu alles wieder on
> zumindest mein server



toll ! bekommst nen keks !


----------



## Trel (30. Januar 2008)

wieso steht man mittwochs auch so früh auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach mal wecker auf 11 Uhr  stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (30. Januar 2008)

Trel schrieb:


> wieso steht man mittwochs auch so früh auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mein chef würde sich freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Halfdead (30. Januar 2008)

Yay Proudmoore wieder on xD So bin erz Farmen ^^ cya ;>


----------



## Riane (30. Januar 2008)

Swold schrieb:


> Der eigene Server ist NIE unter den ersten wieder laufenden Servern. Das ist in etwa wie mit dem Marmeladenbrot, was immer auf die bestrichene Seite fällt. :-/



Das dein Brot immer auf die Marmeladenseite fällt, liegt daran, dass die Norm-Tischhöhe zu niedrig ist, sodass sich das Brot 360° drehen kann. Wenn der Tisch höher wäre, würde das Brot auch wieder auf der "nicht bestrichenen Seite" landen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyriann (30. Januar 2008)

Mein Chef kriegt bei einer Minute zu spät schon nen cholerischen Anfall und dann erst um 11.00 aufstehen ? 


Hm ich seh ohne Kopf bestimmt richtig  ungut aus ne lass mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (30. Januar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Das dein Brot immer auf die Marmeladenseite fällt, liegt daran, dass die Norm-Tischhöhe zu niedrig ist, sodass sich das Brot 360° drehen kann. Wenn der Tisch höher wäre, würde das Brot auch wieder auf der "nicht bestrichenen Seite" landen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist sogar vollkommen RICHTIG =) 

das wurde auch mal auf sat1 oder wo es die show spielt mit dem kleinen schlumpf da
bewiesen.

ich hab mir auch immer gedacht, es sei so wegen der schwerkraft und das die schwere seite nach unten sieht
aber das ist nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (30. Januar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> das ist sogar vollkommen RICHTIG =)
> 
> das wurde auch mal auf sat1 oder wo es die show spielt mit dem kleinen schlumpf da
> bewiesen.
> ...



jow eben. da hab ich es auch gesehen! ;D

Von dieser dämlichen Serie, weiss ich auch, warum man immer friert, sobald man aus der Dusche kommt.
Das liegt daran, dass du noch eine nasse Hautoberfläche hast, sobald du aus der Duschkabine gehst. Die millionen von Wassertropfen wollen aber am liebsten verdampfen. Und das sie dies können, entziehen sie dem Körper Energie, welche die Körpertemperatur aufrecht halten sollte. Also immer gleich abtrocknen, dann müsst ihr auch nicht frieren! :]


----------



## Dalmus (30. Januar 2008)

Erstmal einen guten Morgen an alle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Halfdead schrieb:


> edit:: jo einige realms online... Blutdurst kommt wohl zuletzt -.-


Na, das läßt doch hoffen. Vielleicht tun die endlich mal was an der Situation im BG. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin ja eigentlich keiner der groß rummeckert, aber in letzter Zeit war's echt teilweise unerträglich.
So wie gestern Abend: Schon derbe Lags bis man zum Tor kommt, dann geht das Tor endlich auf und nach 50m reiten kommt einem schon der erste Hordler entgegen, während gleichzeitig Stone-FH und -Bunker getapt werden... Nee nee nee, so macht das keinen Spass. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Egal, sind eh noch 7 Stunden bis Feierabend bei mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (30. Januar 2008)

moin alle zusammen
das gestz zu dem marmeladen brot heisst uebrigens Murphies Law
da ein Mathematiker namens Murphy das mal mathematisch hergeleitet hat 
Rotation,etc. eingerechnet hat
der Begriff Murphies Law wird heute allerdings vom Marmeladenbrot Beispiel verallgemeinert benutz und bedeutet so viel wie:
alles was schief laufen kann, laeuft auch schief

/klugscheissen off


----------



## Dalmus (30. Januar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> moin alle zusammen
> das gestz zu dem marmeladen brot heisst uebrigens Murphies Law
> da ein Mathematiker namens Murphy das mal mathematisch hergeleitet hat
> Rotation,etc. eingerechnet hat
> ...


/klugscheissen on
Murphy war kein Mathematiker, sondern Ingenieur.
Er hat das mit dem Marmeladenbrot auch nicht hergeleitet, sondern hat dieses "allgemeine Gesetz" aufgestellt, nachdem ein Experiment gründlich fehlgeschlagen ist (aufgrund menschlichen Versagens).
Das mit dem Marmeladenbrot ist nur eine Ableitung dieses Gesetzes zur allgemeinen Verdeutlichung.
/klugscheissen off



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Mein persönliches "Murphys Law" heißt übrigens: Ein Bus kann noch so viel Verspätung haben - er wird genau dann um die Ecke kommen, wenn Du Dir gerade genervt eine Zigarette angezündet hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ullstein (30. Januar 2008)

Das Murphies Law heißt im Deutschen übrigens Murphies'sches System für alle Vertreter der Lokalisierung^^


----------



## Grivok (30. Januar 2008)

und man unterscheidet leute immer in die "das glas ist halb voll" und die "das glas ist halb leer" leute
also ich bin der meinung: das glas ist doppelt so gross wie noetig


----------



## Ganieda (30. Januar 2008)

Heisst das nicht Murphy`s Gesetz??

In die Küche schlurf und ne Tasse Tee hol und wieder zurück ins Bett schlurf

so long


----------



## Black Muffin (30. Januar 2008)

Und ich frage mich, was das alles bewirken soll...


----------



## Grivok (30. Januar 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Und ich frage mich, was das alles bewirken soll...



was meinst du?


----------



## Mephan (30. Januar 2008)

Ablenkung von dem Warten, die Arbteitszeit verkürzen interressanter machen.....?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich amüsiere mich Mittwochs immer, wenn ich hier reinschaue.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und ärgere  mich darüber das ich wieder heute abend erstmal den patch ziehen muss.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und dann schau ob das interface noch geht oder sich wieder was anderes geändert hat...und das an nem raid abend.....


----------



## Riane (30. Januar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Mein persönliches "Murphys Law" heißt übrigens: Ein Bus kann noch so viel Verspätung haben - er wird genau dann um die Ecke kommen, wenn Du Dir gerade genervt eine Zigarette angezündet hast.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Amen Bruder! ;D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (30. Januar 2008)

Mephan schrieb:


> Ablenkung von dem Warten, die Arbteitszeit verkürzen interressanter machen.....?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



never raid on a patch day!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mephan (30. Januar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> never raid on a patch day!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




well its true, but......Wir sind eine fun gilde und et war schon schwer genug so nen termin zufinden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myhordi (30. Januar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> never raid on a patch day!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Make Pvp on a patch day


----------



## jibberone (6. Februar 2008)

ich bin neu hier! es ist mitwoch! der server is down! 

hoffe das rechtfertigt meinen post^^


----------



## Dr.Sternmarke (6. Februar 2008)

jibberone schrieb:


> ich bin neu hier! es ist mitwoch! der server is down!
> 
> hoffe das rechtfertigt meinen post^^


Auf jeden Fall.
Ach ja, guten Morgen erst einmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitelynn (6. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen Leute!

Es ist so frueh und es sind kaum post an diesem Mittwoch hier!

Also frohes schaffen!


----------



## Tassy (6. Februar 2008)

*~>03:00 - 11:00<~*
Deeeeepest boring...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (6. Februar 2008)

und wieder ein mittwoch morgen horror tag. 
rl du hast mich wieder....
ich glaub hier gibs keinen der für mich die fenster putzen würde oder?


----------



## Georg217 (6. Februar 2008)

/push 4 Forenticker


----------



## Dalmus (6. Februar 2008)

Einen wunderschönen Morgen zusammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





badhcatha schrieb:


> ich glaub hier gibs keinen der für mich die fenster putzen würde oder?


Och, das wäre zu Überlegen.... wenn Du dafür für mich arbeiten gehst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (6. Februar 2008)

Moin Mädels.

Eigentlich sollten wir doch mal wieder einen neuen Heulthread erstellen, warum die Server nicht laufen, oder? So richtig auf die gute alte Zeit...

Ich trink erstmal nen Cappu und genieße einige Heulthreads *g*


----------



## badhcatha (6. Februar 2008)

ääm was bist du von beruf?
und es ist ja noch mehr als fenster putzen.. wobei sich ersteres grade erledigt hat.. haben ein unwetter


----------



## Mulgo (6. Februar 2008)

Morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na da hat sich das spaete aufstehen ja gelohnt. Wenn die Server erst um 11 Uhr wieder online sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann genieße ich mal mein Kaesebrot und meinen Cappuccino.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (6. Februar 2008)

*den magen sich umdrehen hört*
wie kann man um diese uhrzeit was essen?
aber n tee wäre echt nicht schlecht^^


----------



## Valdrasiala (6. Februar 2008)

Ok, alle Heutreads durch. Und jetzt?


----------



## badhcatha (6. Februar 2008)

ööm ja was jetzt...


----------



## Süchtling (6. Februar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> ööm ja was jetzt...




Ka mir is auch langweilig lass und mal was spielen oder so seit mal einfalls reich hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (6. Februar 2008)

so morgen leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie wäre es mit nem spiel ? 

_|_|_
_|X|_
_|_|_


----------



## Sûmy (6. Februar 2008)

Muhahha ich spiel inoffiziell ^^ xd


----------



## Wnsgames (6. Februar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> und wieder ein mittwoch morgen horror tag.
> rl du hast mich wieder....
> ich glaub hier gibs keinen der für mich die fenster putzen würde oder?




Ich glaube nicht Tim!!!!


----------



## badhcatha (6. Februar 2008)

Wnsgames schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht Tim!!!!


wer ist tim?


----------



## Ganieda (6. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen

ich putze die Fenster, wenn Du den Hasenstall machst und die Wäsche + bügeln^^^.


----------



## badhcatha (6. Februar 2008)

also den hasenstall gerne, bügel *würg* da koche ich lieber für dich oder spüle


----------



## Makaveli (6. Februar 2008)

mojn ich hab schon die neue sat schüssel aufgehängt+eingestellt...gleich digital reciver holen fahrn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (6. Februar 2008)

fleissig fleissig.. ich muss zum tierarzt wie es aussieht...mein tag hat einen sinn


----------



## Süchtling (6. Februar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> also den hasenstall gerne, bügel *würg* da koche ich lieber für dich oder spüle




Dann tue ich bügeln das mir spülen gar kein spaß macht!

Beim bügeln kann man wenigtens aus weißsowas in der art braun mit gefühl sogar schwar raus machen xD

Kochen hingegen tue ich für mein leben gern aber nur veggie!!!


----------



## badhcatha (6. Februar 2008)

lecker veggi


----------



## Dalmus (6. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> so morgen leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


So, wird Zeit aufzustehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (6. Februar 2008)

Guten Mooooooooorgen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flavia_Nina (6. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen :-)


----------



## b1ubb (6. Februar 2008)

_|_|_
_|X|_
X|_|O


----------



## Skelettkrieger (6. Februar 2008)

Bal hat uns WoW wieder. hoff ich doch


----------



## Desmondio (6. Februar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> fleissig fleissig.. ich muss zum tierarzt wie es aussieht...mein tag hat einen sinn




Haha Ich wüsstes ja schon immer das manche WoW Spieler tierischen Ursprungs sind.

viele sind Mistkäfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Witz für die nicht Humorvollen unter uns

Mfg Schönen Mittwoch


----------



## bad-alti (6. Februar 2008)

_|_|O
_|X|_
X|_|O


----------



## b1ubb (6. Februar 2008)

_|_|O
_|X|X
X|_|O


----------



## Marthuk (6. Februar 2008)

_|_|O
O|X|X
X|_|O

Hui,jetzt hab ich sogar mal Zeit zum einkaufen ^^


----------



## Vaan (6. Februar 2008)

ein thread für leute die nicht lesen können... denn wer sich einloggt bekommt ja die schöne news meldung...


----------



## Allasa (6. Februar 2008)

_|X|O
O|X|X
X|_|O


----------



## badhcatha (6. Februar 2008)

_|X|O
O|X|X
X|O|O


----------



## Lamer2 (6. Februar 2008)

oh der Thread ist wieder da.


----------



## bad-alti (6. Februar 2008)

O|X|O
O|X|X
X|O|O


----------



## Dalmus (6. Februar 2008)

Najut, dann mach ich mal den letzten Zug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



X|X|O
O|X|X
X|O|O



Lamer2 schrieb:


> oh der Thread ist wieder da.


Was ist denn myminicity? sowas wie simcity nur online für auf der Arbeit?^^


----------



## AvaloxPvP (6. Februar 2008)

man merkts mittwoch ^^ich hasse diesen taG weil ich da frei hab un severwartung is ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AvaloxPvP (6. Februar 2008)

ich spiele jetz Playstation 3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (6. Februar 2008)

Die dummen Server sollen endlich on..


----------



## Terriom (6. Februar 2008)

dito... cO


----------



## nalcarya (6. Februar 2008)

Also langsam wird's Zeit :>


----------



## Ambraka (6. Februar 2008)

blub^^


----------



## Rized (6. Februar 2008)

11:11



GIEF NOT ONLINE!


----------



## Martok (6. Februar 2008)

bei der auswahl sind imo nur die engl. pvp server da?
is das bei Euch auch so?


----------



## °Largia° (6. Februar 2008)

Boah wir haben 11 Minuten nach 11 ich werd langsam zum Emo omg des halt ich net aus !!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frankfurt (6. Februar 2008)

TörÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ


----------



## Leethan (6. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Heute lässt sich Blizzard aber mal wieder viel Zeit mit den Wartungsarbeiten. *grummel*


----------



## Terriom (6. Februar 2008)

Joar, die deutschen Server sind noch nicht wieder on. Ich krig die Krise! Ich will zocken! xD


----------



## Ambraka (6. Februar 2008)

mist noch 10min dann muß ich los wollt wenigstens post kucken naja heut abend halt


----------



## Rojiblanco (6. Februar 2008)

Noch immer nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arones (6. Februar 2008)

Also i komm net ma auf wow-europe.com/de ... omg das wird wieda was werden naja Räume ich noch etwas auf xxD


----------



## Hanseatin (6. Februar 2008)

...och man, funktioniert immer noch nicht....


----------



## Guibärchen (6. Februar 2008)

hatt wer mal yugioh online gezockt ? >_<


----------



## Arones (6. Februar 2008)

Link PLS .. will es mir ma anschauen


----------



## Skelettkrieger (6. Februar 2008)

Leute, das wird dann schon werden. so schlimm is es ja noch ned


----------



## Frankfurt (6. Februar 2008)

wenigstens ne Info könnten sie schreiben!!!!!!!


----------



## Terriom (6. Februar 2008)

Mein Leben ist ruiniert. 15min WoW weniger heute *schnief*


----------



## Terriom (6. Februar 2008)

Blizz schuldet jdm. Spieler 25g die er in dieser zeit hätte farmen können!


----------



## OrangeBlunt (6. Februar 2008)

Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt, ich kann zoggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lafayette (6. Februar 2008)

Draußen scheint die Sonne! Ihr wisst noch was das ist,"Sonne"?^^

Na gut ,und schon ist sie wieder wech...


----------



## Martok (6. Februar 2008)

Rojiblanco schrieb:


> Noch immer nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


skandal im sperrbezirk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkigel (6. Februar 2008)

wat yugio junge du bist im falschen forum aber ja ich habs ma biss ich zahlen sollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eaglewdw (6. Februar 2008)

Tichondrius is wieder da


----------



## Arones (6. Februar 2008)

Doch bei mir jehts nur net mein Realm -..-


----------



## Vaan (6. Februar 2008)

die blizzard seite leggt... ebstimtm weil grade das forum geflamed wird^^


----------



## Terriom (6. Februar 2008)

Wah, du kannst zocken? Warum? Wieso? Weshalb? Warum kann ich nicht zocken? Wieso? Weshalb?


----------



## Guibärchen (6. Februar 2008)

düstere pre wow vergangenheit ^^ aber gekauft habe die karten net >_> 
comunity war aber gut, weniger kidys als in wow... O_O))


----------



## Skelettkrieger (6. Februar 2008)

Nun sind einige reals wieder da...
typischerweise ist alex nicht dabei
naja seis drum, schreiben wir wieder an der arbeit...


----------



## darkigel (6. Februar 2008)

will auch zocken da hat man ma am mi zeit und schon 20 min überfällig


----------



## Hishabye (6. Februar 2008)

Joa...Allleria ist auch noch net da !


----------



## Rojiblanco (6. Februar 2008)

MadMortem steht!


----------



## Lafayette (6. Februar 2008)

Eaglewdw schrieb:


> Tichondrius is wieder da



Wach auf!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edanos (6. Februar 2008)

So, Server gehen nun langsam aber sicher, wieder online =)


----------



## darkigel (6. Februar 2008)

sen jin geht wieer juhu


----------



## Raphigo (6. Februar 2008)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wie lang das noch gehn soll?
Ich find das schon ein bisschen dämlich, wenn da nichtmal ne Meldung beim Login steht und die Blizz-Seite down ist *g*


----------



## Terriom (6. Februar 2008)

Das hier hilft beim Warten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=lI7SLSIWHNE


----------



## allstar! (6. Februar 2008)

Gleich mal wieder zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ommel (6. Februar 2008)

Lol leude ihr habt au nix besseres zu tun als zu spammen XD

macht was anderes putz die wohnung chattet oda tut tv gucken oda was weiß ich xD^^


----------



## Hishabye (6. Februar 2008)

Geduld ist eine Tugend xD

und "Gut Ding braucht Zeit" ^^


----------



## Raphigo (6. Februar 2008)

*freu* ein paar Server gehn ja wieder


----------



## Terriom (6. Februar 2008)

Fangt euch alle einen Twink an bis euer Server wieder geht! xD


----------



## Arones (6. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    @Terriom : Auf Jeden ... da können die sich noch bissi Zeit lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lafayette (6. Februar 2008)

Immer wieder Mittwochs, kommt die Erinnerung..dipdipdipdip dip!


----------



## LongD (6. Februar 2008)

Kommen langsam alle wieder on...... Lothar leider noch nicht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. Februar 2008)

Lafayette schrieb:


> Wach auf!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bin gerade drauf, funktioniert einwandfrei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schilf (6. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich ma an nem Mittwoch ned arbeite  bin ich jedesmal aufs neue überrascht wenn ich morgens keine Server antreffe. 

Frei nach dem motto Deppen sind auch nur Menschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## allstar! (6. Februar 2008)

Frostwolf leider noch down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terriom (6. Februar 2008)

Das einzige was jetzt hilft ist vieeel Koffeien.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## allstar! (6. Februar 2008)

Terriom schrieb:


> Das einzige was jetzt hilft ist vieeel Koffeien.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gute Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arones (6. Februar 2008)

mhhh EPICWEED .. das bräuchte man jutzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## allstar! (6. Februar 2008)

Arones schrieb:


> mhhh EPICWEED .. das bräuchte man jutzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht nur du ^^ Höre ich öfters 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (6. Februar 2008)

ich will auch spielen.. :/ aber sitz mal wieder gelangweilt auf der arbeit und warte bis es 16:45 ist x_X


----------



## Terriom (6. Februar 2008)

30min schon... es wird gruselig. cO


----------



## LongD (6. Februar 2008)

Also mir kommt es so vor als wäre immer der server auf dem ich Spiele am längsten down^^

Aber was solls hab mir ja die neue PC Games geholt....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## allstar! (6. Februar 2008)

Yea Frostwolf geht wieder, cu ^^


----------



## Dalmus (6. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> ich will auch spielen.. :/ aber sitz mal wieder gelangweilt auf der arbeit und warte bis es 16:45 ist x_X


Du Glücklicher. Ich muß bis 18:00 und mich dann sputen, damit ich pünktlich zum Raid on bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich warte schon die ganze Zeit auf die offizielle Meldung, daß Blizz für den Realmpool Blutdurst den BG-Server ausgetauscht hat. Muß ja nix dolles sein, aber mit dem 386er, den die dafür anscheinend einsetzen, macht das derzeit einfach wenig Spass...


----------



## Grivok (6. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Du Glücklicher. Ich muß bis 18:00 und mich dann sputen, damit ich pünktlich zum Raid on bin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



never patch on a raid day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja ich darf bis 17:30uhr arbeiten und danach ab zum training
hab mir das extra auf den mittwoch gelegt, dann habe ich donnerstags abends wenn ich wieder zeit habe wenigstens die sicherheit, dass die server wieder alle stabil sind


----------



## Riane (6. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Du Glücklicher. Ich muß bis 18:00 und mich dann sputen, damit ich pünktlich zum Raid on bin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zum Glück zieh ich gerade einen Twink hoch. Ich könnte manchmal echt kotzen was den "Raid-Stress" anbelangt. Naja, sagen wir es so.. weil ich kein bock mehr hatte auf Raiden, fing ich an zu Twinken. Nur noch 9 lvl! ;D


----------



## Dalmus (6. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Zum Glück zieh ich gerade einen Twink hoch. Ich könnte manchmal echt kotzen was den "Raid-Stress" anbelangt. Naja, sagen wir es so.. weil ich kein bock mehr hatte auf Raiden, fing ich an zu Twinken. Nur noch 9 lvl! ;D


Ich raide ja auch mit meinem Twink-Priester. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwann sind die Twinks halt ausgewachsen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber so ein paar Kleine hab ich ja auch noch....


----------



## Riane (6. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich raide ja auch mit meinem Twink-Priester.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja ausgewachsener kann man nicht sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine magierin ist immer noch eine absolute dmg tusse! ;D aber der shamy macht halt einfach mehr spass. 
hab ~1 jahr lang nur mage gespielt. und nun so als meele ist es einfach geiler! 
als ich letzthin mal wieder mit der magierin in einer inze war, hatte ich echt nach 10min kein bock mehr. drecks casten ist so öde!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## osama (6. Februar 2008)

b1ubb nervt langsam dachte österreicher sind nett aber bei ihm gehts mir aufn senkel...


----------



## Grivok (6. Februar 2008)

und das sagt jemand mit so nem Nick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menora (6. Februar 2008)

wie macht man eigentlich sone char signatur?


----------



## Kiséki (6. Februar 2008)

Ich wusste bis heute nicht, dass Mittwochs Patchday ist *dubdidu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also danke für den Fred!!
Da ich tagsüber aber eh arbeiten muss +hüstel+ xD


----------



## Eichensarg (6. Februar 2008)

hmpf kein bock mehr hier. muss noch bis 15:00 arbeiten und darf dann en stunde aufm kalten bahnsteig rumsitzen und auf meinen zug warten der dann auch nochma ne stunde unterwegs is -.-


----------



## Riane (6. Februar 2008)

Eichensarg schrieb:


> hmpf kein bock mehr hier. muss noch bis 15:00 arbeiten und darf dann en stunde aufm kalten bahnsteig rumsitzen und auf meinen zug warten der dann auch nochma ne stunde unterwegs is -.-



warum gehst du nicht am morgen eine dreiviertel stunde später arbeiten, damit du nur eine viertelstunde am bahnhof warten musst? ^.^


----------



## b1ubb (6. Februar 2008)

osama schrieb:


> b1ubb nervt langsam dachte österreicher sind nett aber bei ihm gehts mir aufn senkel...



lol ? 

sonst ist bei dir alles in ordnung ? 
hast du schmerzen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konradio (6. Februar 2008)

138 Seiten.... Ist das Rekord?


----------



## Grivok (6. Februar 2008)

muss das ein rekord sein?


----------



## Neque neque (8. Februar 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> Ach passt schon ich gammel grad im Informatikunterricht rum....aber dann um 1,30uhr bin ich dann auch zuhause und hoffe das ich dann um 3 einloggen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




du sprichst mir aus der sehle... INFOOO^^

aber leider sin ferien...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (9. Februar 2008)

Sry, das ich das eben gemacht hab @Neque neque,
aber änder mal lieber deine Signatur - schlechter fake.
Sieht man schon am Crit etc., dass du net soweit bist...
Jeder bescheisst hier mit den Sigi´s.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ah ja, noch was: *Seele*


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (10. Februar 2008)

Ist zwar nicht Mittwoch und der Server ist auch nicht down....aber ich komme trotzdem nicht rein -_- 

*rumheul* so jetzt gehts mir besser XD


----------



## Davidor (10. Februar 2008)

Kovu schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht Mittwoch und der Server ist auch nicht down....aber ich komme trotzdem nicht rein -_-
> 
> *rumheul* so jetzt gehts mir besser XD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (10. Februar 2008)

XD Das Bild ist gut Davidor  *wegrofel*


----------



## Whitesnake (13. Februar 2008)

guten morgen iss schon wieder mittwoch????


----------



## Fauzi (13. Februar 2008)

Oh man bin wegen Grippe heute morgen zum Arzt, bin vorhin nach Hause gekommen. "Cool einmal schon am morgen WoW zocken". Glaubste, genau HEUTE ist MITTWOCH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (13. Februar 2008)

guten morgen alle zusammen!
vo allem riane, blubb, dalmus, etc .


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

moin moin !!

ladys - start your engine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

moin grivok !


----------



## Riane (13. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen ihr! =)

grivok, b1ubb seid gegrüsst! ;D und die andern auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1gu3l (13. Februar 2008)

einen wunderschöne wünsche ich euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja heute is mittwoch und ihr wisst was das heist.... *TRAUER* :'(


----------



## Riane (13. Februar 2008)

m1gu3l schrieb:


> einen wunderschöne wünsche ich euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jow ich weiss was das heisst.. Urlaub zu haben.. + MITTWOCH = gemein, fies, hinterlistig, furchtbar, unaushaltbar usw. wo ist die nächste Brücke?


----------



## Grivok (13. Februar 2008)

jo das heisst bis halb 6 arbeiten und danch zum training
und irgendwann um 21 uhr WoW starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

m1gu3l schrieb:


> ja heute is mittwoch und ihr wisst was das heist.... *TRAUER* :'(



ja ich weiß was das heißt

das ist genauso ein tag wie 

Montag - Dienstag - Donnerstag - Freitag 
nur das dieser Tag nicht mit TAG endet sondern mit woch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und es ist ein ganze normaler arbeitstag wie die anderen 4 tage auch - also who cares ? =)


----------



## skunkie (13. Februar 2008)

> Sry, das ich das eben gemacht hab @Neque neque,
> aber änder mal lieber deine Signatur - schlechter fake.
> Sieht man schon am Crit etc., dass du net soweit bist...
> Jeder bescheisst hier mit den Sigi´s.
> Ah ja, noch was: Seele



Bitte nur einen Blick in's Arsenal, ehe man andere beleidigt. Es stimmt nämlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ja ich weiß was das heißt
> 
> das ist genauso ein tag wie
> 
> ...



Aber das gemeine ist wirklich das ich nur bis 12 Uhr zocken könnte, danach bin ich bis So Nacht weg.. Also vermutlich erst am Montag wieder zocken.. :< Naja Urlaub > WoW! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

korogor 

bei allvatar kann man nichts ändern oder fälschen - die daten die dort drinstehen 
sind vom arsenal - dh wenn er sich mit soviel crit ausloggt - wird das dann auch dort drinstehen ganz einfach

ausserdem - is doch sowas von egal ob einer 30 - 40 - 50% crit haben von mir aus kann er 
100% crit haben 

auf den DMG kommt es an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ riane 

oh --- nicht vergessen passwort ändern 
sonst seh ich schon ein neues topic am montag 

HILFE MEIN ACCOUNT WURDE GEHACKT 
was soll ich tun ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: wohin gehst denn ?


----------



## Grivok (13. Februar 2008)

na dann geniess mal deinen urlaub Riane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausserdem ist der morgige tag viel schmlimmer!!!


----------



## Riane (13. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> na dann geniess mal deinen urlaub Riane
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Werd ich auf jedenfall! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber warum ist denn der morgige Tag viel schlimmer? oO


----------



## Grivok (13. Februar 2008)

guck mal aufs datum
da ist sowas wie ein patch tag...
nur schlimmer
da gibt es dann auch abends kein wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

wahahahahha

siehst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das ist bei meiner freundin einfacher !

schatz - wilslt du was unternehmer am valentinstag ? - JA
ich auch - waschi ich komme =)


----------



## Riane (13. Februar 2008)

Haha.. Oh shit daran hab ich nicht gedacht.. :x Hm.. naja mal sehen. Schweizerschokolade beglückt die deutschen Herzen immer! ;D Vorallem bei weiblichen! ^.^


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

morgen

b1ubb wieso hast ne dreanei in deiner sig?^^ Gnome ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (13. Februar 2008)

wenn ich mit schokolade ankomme, habe ich heute abend genug zeit fuer WOW
unter restaurtant-besuch + 2h spaziergang brauch ich nicht ankommen


----------



## Riane (13. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> wenn ich mit schokolade ankomme, habe ich heute abend genug zeit fuer WOW
> unter restaurtant-besuch + 2h spaziergang brauch ich nicht ankommen



Haha! ;D Oh man, dass ist schon hart! ^^
Zum Glück ist meine freundin da nicht so furchtbar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Vergiss nicht, es ist nicht irgendeine Schockolade. Sondern Schweizerschokolade! ;D


----------



## m1gu3l (13. Februar 2008)

man bin ich froh, dass ich mit meienr freundinn dne valentinstag abgeschafft habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also frohes bashen oder schmusne oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eichensarg (13. Februar 2008)

oh man schon wieder mittwoch und schon wieder auf "arbeit" wääää

ich bin ein taure, holt mich heir raus !!!


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Eichensarg schrieb:


> ich bin ein taure, holt mich heir raus !!!



richtig wäre "Hilfe ich bin ein Suchti, holt mich hier raus!!!


Zum Valentinstag:

Bin ich froh das meine Freundin 1monat aufm austausch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So anderes Thema ich find das Allgemeine Forum ist inzwischen "relativ" clean also selten sowas wie "was soll ich spielen" "ich wurde hacked!!" etc


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> morgen
> 
> b1ubb wieso hast ne dreanei in deiner sig?^^ Gnome ftw
> 
> ...



das ist die verkleidung wenn man alar klatschen will damit man in BT kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ich find den einfach nru mörder - ich mein 

schau dir mal die schultern an  - BAM !!!!!!!!!! so riesig ! so geil - SO SEXY ! =)


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> das ist die verkleidung wenn man alar klatschen will damit man in BT kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



joa schultern sind schon porn und das mit der verkleindung wusst ich auch aber Gnome > all 
sry 

STAND UP 4 YOUR RIGHTS 
GNOME POWER!!!!!
GNOME POWER!!!!!


----------



## m1gu3l (13. Februar 2008)

Ich bin ein Zivi holt mich hier raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

m1gu3l schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Zivi holt mich hier raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



LoL die cheater schlecht hin machen nie was kriegen shice viel geld und urlaub das is soooooooooo lame!


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

hmmmm - mal schaun - aber der sieht so geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (13. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> richtig wäre "Hilfe ich bin ein Suchti, holt mich hier raus!!!
> Zum Valentinstag:
> 
> Bin ich froh das meine Freundin 1monat aufm austausch ist
> ...



Jow muss ich dir rechtgeben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dafür gibts nun umsomehr dämliche und Sinnlose Umfragen! ;D


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Jow muss ich dir rechtgeben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jap sowas wie "World First Kill Sonnenbrunnen 25er"
fand ich nur stumpf
oder wie alt seir ihr #100
immer das gleiche....

@ b1ubb musst du ja wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (13. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> jap sowas wie "World First Kill Sonnenbrunnen 25er"
> fand ich nur stumpf
> oder wie alt seir ihr #100
> immer das gleiche....
> ...



Seid ihr links- rechtshändler?
Trägt ihr im Haus Schuhe, Socken oder lieber Barfuss?
Werlcher Film habt ihr zuletzt gesehen?

Die müssen echt zuviel Zeit haben.. :x


----------



## Grivok (13. Februar 2008)

nicht zu evrgessen lustige gildennamen die 100te


----------



## Fandor (13. Februar 2008)

Ich finde diese Umfragen bis zu einem gewissen grad sogar gut. 
Sind billiger als eine Komödie im Kino anzuschauen oder sich ne DVD auszuleihen.
Ausserdem hat mein Chef nix dagegen wenn ich ein bisschen in Foren schmökere, bei nem Ferseher im Büro würde es glaub ich eher kritisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Fandor schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Umfragen bis zu einem gewissen grad sogar gut.
> Sind billiger als eine Komödie im Kino anzuschauen oder sich ne DVD auszuleihen.
> Ausserdem hat mein Chef nix dagegen wenn ich ein bisschen in Foren schmökere, bei nem Ferseher im Büro würde es glaub ich eher kritisch
> 
> ...



hast auch recht was fürn peinlichen shice einige da raushauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmmm letzter Film den ich gesehen hab war Die Hard 4.0 @ Riane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (13. Februar 2008)

Fandor schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Umfragen bis zu einem gewissen grad sogar gut.
> Sind billiger als eine Komödie im Kino anzuschauen oder sich ne DVD auszuleihen.
> Ausserdem hat mein Chef nix dagegen wenn ich ein bisschen in Foren schmökere, bei nem Ferseher im Büro würde es glaub ich eher kritisch
> 
> ...



*hehe* jow Fernseher wäre wohl nicht sehr Vorteilhaft! ;D
Naja stimmt Unterhaltsam sind sie schon, vorallem wenn man sie ins lächerliche zieht *hrr-hrr* ;D

Und b1ubb, ist schon lustig wie du immer angemotzt wirst! ^^ Wann hat das eigentlich angefangen? ^^




Toyuki schrieb:


> hast auch recht was fürn peinlichen shice einige da raushauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Haha.. hm.. meiner? Hm.. scheiss WoW x_X


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> *hehe* jow Fernseher wäre wohl nicht sehr Vorteilhaft! ;D
> Naja stimmt Unterhaltsam sind sie schon, vorallem wenn man sie ins lächerliche zieht *hrr-hrr* ;D
> *
> Und b1ubb, ist schon lustig wie du immer angemotzt wirst! ^^ Wann hat das eigentlich angefangen? ^^*



find das auch derbe er schreibe z.B. "geh ins Gildenforum" und te gleich  "ey verpiss dich halts m..." verstehe die leute net anstatt zu agumentieren werden sie gleich aggro^^


----------



## Riane (13. Februar 2008)

Aber echt nur bei B1ubb! ^^ 
Ich mein wir laber auch oft irgendein dreck daher.. aber es trifft immer nur ihn! ^^


----------



## Grivok (13. Februar 2008)

er MUSS das ziel sein
montag war er nett
da wurde Tikume aufs uebelste angegriffen


----------



## Riane (13. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> er MUSS das ziel sein
> montag war er nett
> da wurde Tikume aufs uebelste angegriffen



Jow das ist wie bei Malcolm.. Wenn da die Familie sich mal mit ihrer Nachbarschaft versteht, bricht auch alles auseinander.. ^^


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Aber echt nur bei B1ubb! ^^
> Ich mein wir laber auch oft irgendein dreck daher.. aber es trifft immer nur ihn! ^^



wir umschreiben den dreck er ist recht direkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Grivok
das mit Tikume fand ich aber schon ziemlich derbe! So respektlos gegenüber nem mod...


----------



## Riane (13. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> wir umschreiben den dreck er ist recht direkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haha! xD
Darum haben wir ihn ja verteidigt! ^^ Und wie ich finde ziemlich erfolgreich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (13. Februar 2008)

sehe ich anders
er ist zwar direkt, genervt, sarkastisch aber:
er schreibt nicht one-word-comments wie: wayne, stfu, sufu, etc


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> sehe ich anders
> er ist zwar direkt, genervt, sarkastisch aber:
> er schreibt nicht one-word-comments wie: wayne, stfu, sufu, etc



das war ja auch net schlecht gemeint ich mein find das gut so wenigstens einer der sagt was er denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (13. Februar 2008)

so mein Kunde aus schweden ist da....
muss mal was tun...
bis spaeter
und schoenen vormittag noch


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> so mein Kunde aus schweden ist da....
> muss mal was tun...
> bis spaeter
> und schoenen vormittag noch



danke dir auch hf mit deinem schweden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (13. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> so mein Kunde aus schweden ist da....
> muss mal was tun...
> bis spaeter
> und schoenen vormittag noch



Viel spass! Schweden ist toll!
kein Obenohne-Verbot in Freibädern! Und das wurde von Frauen beantragt! ICH WILL NACH SCHWEDEN!!!


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

rofl =) 

danke jungs - ich weiß doch das ich auf euch zählen kann und ich recht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja - wir sind einfach oldschool =)


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Viel spass! Schweden ist toll!
> kein Obenohne-Verbot in Freibädern! Und das wurde von Frauen beantragt! ICH WILL NACH SCHWEDEN!!!



lol wie er notgeil ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@b1ubb im gegensatz zu dir und Riane bin ich new school^^ @ forum zumindest


----------



## Riane (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> rofl =)
> 
> danke jungs - ich weiß doch das ich auf euch zählen kann und ich recht hab
> 
> ...



Aber sowas von! ;D

§1 Ich hab immer Recht!
§2 Falls ich einmal im Unrecht sein sollte, tritt automatisch §1 in Kraft!

Soll heissen, erst ich dann du! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Toyuki schrieb:


> lol wie er notgeil ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na und? Was dagegen? ;D


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> lol wie er notgeil ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich hab aber auch noch kein user gesehen - der früher angemeldet ist als ich 
und im forum tätig ist =)

ich bin der buffed daddy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Na und? Was dagegen? ;D



nö wieso hab ich sowas gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





b1ubb schrieb:


> ich hab aber auch noch kein user gesehen - der früher angemeldet ist als ich
> und im forum tätig ist =)
> 
> ich bin der buffed daddy
> ...



lol jetzt wollte ich dich grade auslachen und sagen haha zam und Carcharoth zum Beispiel aber die sind nach dir gekommen^^


----------



## Riane (13. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> nö wieso hab ich sowas gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es war so herabwertend Formuliert.. :<
Wegen Oldschool blabla.. Magt ihr euch noch an euren ersten Post erinner? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab ins allg. geschrieben (und das an einem Mittwoch) das ich mich nicht mehr mit meinem Acc. verbinden kann! xD


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Es war so herabwertend Formuliert.. :<
> Wegen Oldschool blabla.. Magt ihr euch noch an euren ersten Post erinner?
> 
> 
> ...



sry wegen der formulierung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum first post OMFG DU KACK N4P

2mins afk mein nachgucken^^

so nachgeguckt (lol hab 36seiten posts^^ b1ubb also so an die 100^^)

Mein erster beitrag war im Ui Forum 



> hi das packet läuft 1a
> mein enzigstes problem ist das ich das dmg fenster (unten rechts) nicht usen kann.
> Ich kann nur mich sehen keine anderen leute (dmg /heal oder so von dennen).
> Wenn mir jemand sagen kann wie ich da leute hinzufügen kann wäre das super top.gif
> ...


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Es war so herabwertend Formuliert.. :<
> Wegen Oldschool blabla.. Magt ihr euch noch an euren ersten Post erinner?
> 
> 
> ...



DU BIST SO EIN NOOOOOB !

muahhahahahahahahhahahaha
ich lieg am boden ich kann nicht mehr =) nmuahahahahahah


----------



## Riane (13. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> sry wegen der formulierung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





b1ubb schrieb:


> DU BIST SO EIN NOOOOOB !
> 
> muahhahahahahahahhahahaha
> ich lieg am boden ich kann nicht mehr =) nmuahahahahahah



Hätte es diesen Thread hier schon gegeben, wäre es nie soweit gekommen! ;D xD


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Hätte es diesen Thread hier schon gegeben, wäre es nie soweit gekommen! ;D xD



naja - ich weiß nicht =)hrhrhrh


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Hätte es diesen Thread hier schon gegeben, wäre es nie soweit gekommen! ;D xD


 
das glaubst doch selber net oder?^^

du flamst/spammst doch eh wo du nur kannst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (13. Februar 2008)

@B1ubb
Naja bin mir da auch nicht so sicher dabei! ;D

@Toyuki
Ich weiss.. :x es tut mir ja auch leid.. :/


----------



## Dalmus (13. Februar 2008)

Erstmal guten Morgen allesamt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insbesondere selbstredend B1ubb, Riane, Grivok und Syzlak (wo treibt der sich eigentlich rum?)

Und zu dieser Aussage:


b1ubb schrieb:


> ich hab aber auch noch kein user gesehen - der früher angemeldet ist als ich
> und im forum tätig ist =)
> 
> ich bin der buffed daddy
> ...


Hm, das macht mich dann wohl zum Forenopa, denn wenn man's genau nimmt und ich noch die Zugangsdaten zu meinem alten Acc hätte, dann stimmt Deine Aussage so nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dalmi
Mitglied seit: 06.05.2006


----------



## Ceilyn (13. Februar 2008)

hab mir gestern das reizende rote kleid geholt durch die quests.. aber ich will immer noch das schwarze habe ._.

dafuer hab ich nun den picknickkorb fuer verliebte  bekommen..

was gibt es eigentlich wenn man alle drei geschenkpakete hat?
mir fehlt es nur noch aus tb ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> @Toyuki
> Ich weiss.. :x es tut mir ja auch leid.. :/



aber das is auch gut so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (13. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Erstmal guten Morgen allesamt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Uuuh *vordirniederknie*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Toyuki
keine angst werd mich nicht unterkriegen lassen! ;D

So nun muss ich mich aber langsam beeilen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wünsch euch noch eine schöne Woche und bis nächsten Dienstag! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Machts gut ihr da! ;D

grütze!


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Insbesondere selbstredend B1ubb, Riane, Grivok und Syzlak (wo treibt der sich eigentlich rum?)



syzlak ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der hat zur ZEIT GANZ GANZ andere probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber die soll er dir am besten selbst sagen =) hrhrhrh




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Dalmi
> Mitglied seit: 06.05.2006



Oo
nice schreib doch ma zam wegen dem acc an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das stimmt ja sogar grade ma nachgeguckt

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showuser=15928

wirklich derbe foren urgroßvater


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> Oo
> nice schreib doch ma zam wegen dem acc an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne ! =)


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ne ! =)



hat da wer angst um sein titel ? : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> hat da wer angst um sein titel ? :
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich bin und bleib der king 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich bin und bleib der king
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naa wenn dalmi wieder aktiv wird, wirds eng   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw was war deine erster post b1ubb?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich bin und bleib der king
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bist doch schon längst vom Thron gekickt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> btw was war deine erster post b1ubb?



ich kann mich nicht mal mehr erinnern was ich vorige woche gepostet hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und du willst wissen was mein 1. post ist =) 

der war gut =)

ich hab sicher geschrieben 

MAN DU VOLLNOOB ! - benutz doch mal die SCHEISS SUCHMASCHINE oder so =)


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich kann mich nicht mal mehr erinnern was ich vorige woche gepostet hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



muahahah ich weiß es!

Thread: Höchster Crit (Hunter Forum)


			
				b1ubb schrieb:
			
		

> lvl 38 hunter
> geskillt: Skillung
> gezielter shot - 698 wink.gif
> ca 320 ap wink.gif hrhrhrh







			
				Riane schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich in den richtigen Thread schreibe, aber das ist der einzige den mir einigermassen richtig erscheint.
> 
> Meine Charakter sind auf dem Server Azshara. Das Problem ist, er ist Inaktiv. Weiss jemand wann der wieder Aktiv ist?
> 
> grüssle



lol ? beide am gleichen tag first post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (13. Februar 2008)

ehm, moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




<= Angemeldet am 31.12.06  (wenn das mal kein Datum ist ^^)


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

das waren zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. das war er bestuimmt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> das waren zeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



doch kann man nagucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das war er ^^ klick auf dein namen dan oben Optionen da alle beiträge anzeigen dann letzt seite erster post^^


@ dejaspeed morgen =) und nice date^^


----------



## Dalmus (13. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> muahahah ich weiß es!
> 
> Thread: Höchster Crit (Hunter Forum)
> lol ? beide am gleichen tag first post
> ...


Erst ein 3/4 Jahr nach der Anmeldung? Na sowas... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann man ja gar nicht glauben... da reicht bestimmt das Archiv einfach nicht so lange zurück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



B1ubb, schaut Syzlak denn noch hier vorbei atm? Lohnt da ne PM? Ansonsten müßt ich nach der Email-Addy rumsuchen.^^


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

> geh zu irgendeinen kräuterlehrer hin
> und LIES (ja da stehen buchstaben die machen sinn) mal was da steht
> der sagt dir:
> 
> ...



meine 6te antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das beweist - ich hab mich KEIN BISSCHEN GEÄNDERT =)

@ dalmus
was bruachst du den - ich red ja jeden tag mit ihm =)


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Erst ein 3/4 Jahr nach der Anmeldung? Na sowas...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja wieso sollte es dann 144 seiten sein wenn würde die doch bei 150 oder so aufhören zu loggen / alte daten löschen



b1ubb schrieb:


> meine 6te antwort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gyrlin (13. Februar 2008)

ajajajaj noch nen paar Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin Krankgeschrieben .. un die ganze Zeit im Bett rumgammeln iss auf dauer auch langweilig :/

Die Gnomin mag endlich ma 70 werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> @ dalmus
> was bruachst du den - ich red ja jeden tag mit ihm =)


Blättere mal zurück.^^
Ich wollt wissen was er treibt und Du meintest er hätte gaaaaanz andere Probs derzeit aber das solle er mir selbst erzählen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Gyrlin schrieb:


> ajajajaj noch nen paar Minuten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol will auch gammeln^^

noch ma zum thema opa/großvater^^

älteste mitglied:
Neil

älteste aktive mitglied:
Fafi

aktivste mitglied:
Lurock
dicht gefolgt von b1ubb (glaub 30 posts weniger oder so)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ursli (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich hab aber auch noch kein user gesehen - der früher angemeldet ist als ich
> und im forum tätig ist =)
> 
> ich bin der buffed daddy
> ...





früher, dafür nicht so tätig, mehr passiv lesen.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> älteste aktive mitglied:
> Fafi
> 
> 
> ...


Letzte Aktivität:  	29.01.2008 - 23:59

tztztzt - nenen der gilt nicht =)
btw. wer is das überhaupt ? =)


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Letzte Aktivität:  	29.01.2008 - 23:59
> 
> tztztzt - nenen der gilt nicht =)
> btw. wer is das überhaupt ? =)



ka aber der war dieses jahr aktiv also zählt der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

ich glaub ich mach nen banner für unsere "buffed crew" 

wo nur auserwählte member stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist ja zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich glaub ich mach nen banner für unsere "buffed crew"
> 
> wo nur auserwählte member stehen
> 
> ...



lol^^

spamm mal lieber mehr dann hast mehr posts als lurock xD


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

als wer ?

es gibt kein user der mehr posts hat als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> als wer ?
> 
> es gibt kein user der mehr posts hat als ich
> 
> ...



doch leider schon^^

aktivste mitglied:
Lurock
dicht gefolgt von b1ubb (glaub 30 posts weniger oder so)

wie oben im post drin steht


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

rofl ?

ich hab von dem noch nciht 1 posts gelesen ?
was macht der ?
erkauft der sich die ?? hmmmm - need more topics wie "We want you" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nesnah (13. Februar 2008)

Stimmt in dem Topic hast ja ordentlich Post-Punkte gemacht ^^ mal sehen wann du die 4 000er marke knackst ich schätze mal so in ca. 2 monaten hast du die voll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sebiprotago (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hmmmm - need more topics wie "We want you"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und weniger Forumspammer wie "b1ubb" -_-

Kleine Überlegung am Rande: Sind Leute, die sich an ihrer Postanzahl in WoW-Foren hochziehen müssen noch ärmer dran, als diejenigen, die in WoW mit ihrem Equip ihr verkorkstes Leben ausgleichen müssen?


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

Nesnah schrieb:


> Stimmt in dem Topic hast ja ordentlich Post-Punkte gemacht ^^ mal sehen wann du die 4 000er marke knackst ich schätze mal so in ca. 2 monaten hast du die voll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



2 monate ? 
WTF - diese woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> 2 monate ?
> WTF - diese woche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Diese Woche? Das will ich sehn xD


----------



## Nesnah (13. Februar 2008)

sebiprotago schrieb:


> Und weniger Forumspammer wie "b1ubb" -_-
> 
> Kleine Überlegung am Rande: Sind Leute, die sich an ihrer Postanzahl in WoW-Foren hochziehen müssen noch ärmer dran, als diejenigen, die in WoW mit ihrem Equip ihr verkorkstes Leben ausgleichen müssen?




wer zieht sich denn an der Anzahl hoch ? ich find das ist doch ne super leistung 3600 beiträge in einem Forum beigetragen zu haben. Und zu deinem Equipaussage, Warum werden die die darum bemüht sich sich gute Ausrüstung zu erarbeiten immer von den jenigen runtegemacht werden die nicht die Möglichkeiten/Ausdauer/zeit für sowas haben runtergemacht werden wenn einer sein lange gefarmtes T5 set voll hat und es voll Stolz trägt heißt das wieder er will irgendwas ausgleichen. Wenn man etwas hat was nicht jeder hat denn zeigt man das doch auch gerne oder würdest net wenn du einen Porsche/ferrari/Bentley hast nicht damit inder Stadt rumcruisen weil du den leuten zeigen willst "hier schaut her das ist meiner". 

also deine Sinnfrei post bitte vorher nochmal durchlesen bevor du dich entschließt sie auch wirklich abzuschicken ^^


----------



## L.Shandro (13. Februar 2008)

langsam glaub ich der gute alte b1ubb zieht hier nen wirtuellen schwanzvergleich ab, aber wers nötig hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  woher hast du eigentlich die ganze zeit für deine posts? Hartz IV ftw?


----------



## Dalmus (13. Februar 2008)

L.Shandro schrieb:


> langsam glaub ich der gute alte b1ubb zieht hier nen wirtuellen schwanzvergleich ab, aber wers nötig hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich wußte das sowas kommt. *auf den Schenkel klatscht* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Davon ab: 
Das hier ist der Mittwochs-Thread.
Das hier ist "Anti-B1ubb-Flame"-freie Zone.

Man könnte auch sagen: Vorsicht, heiliger Boden, Highlander. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (13. Februar 2008)

L.Shandro schrieb:


> langsam glaub ich der gute alte b1ubb zieht hier nen wirtuellen schwanzvergleich ab, aber wers nötig hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



2 Beiträge haben und schon frech werden tztz. Schau ma seit wann er dabei is und überlegs Dir nomma.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

sebiprotago schrieb:


> Und weniger Forumspammer wie "b1ubb" -_-
> 
> Kleine Überlegung am Rande: Sind Leute, die sich an ihrer Postanzahl in WoW-Foren hochziehen müssen noch ärmer dran, als diejenigen, die in WoW mit ihrem Equip ihr verkorkstes Leben ausgleichen müssen?






L.Shandro schrieb:


> langsam glaub ich der gute alte b1ubb zieht hier nen wirtuellen schwanzvergleich ab, aber wers nötig hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



omg ihr 2 seid ja die geilsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ihr wisst aber schon das wir hier rein nur spaß machen - aber naja =) 
ich muss immer so lachen - wenn ich sowas lese - es ist einfach zu köstlich ! 
aber auch ihr bekommt irgendwann mal nen int buff - und dann versteht ihr was wir hier eigentlich schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



woher ich meine zeit hab - frag ich mich auch ?
2. kannst du lesen - unter meinem namen steht - Wohnort: Wien - wir haben kein hartz4


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

L.Shandro schrieb:


> langsam glaub ich der gute alte b1ubb zieht hier nen wirtuellen schwanzvergleich ab, aber wers nötig hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



omfg und das mit 2 posts...


----------



## Nesnah (13. Februar 2008)

Falls du es nocht nicht gemerkt hast das Leben besteht nur aus einen Riesigem Schwanzvergleich... Ich finds toll das mittlerweile Hartz 4 ein Sammelbegriff geworden ist für Leute die viel zeit haben ^^ aber es gibt auch leute die haben Schichtdienst d.h. er arbeitet vielleicht zu zeiten wo du Schläfst weil er Nachtschicht hat. oder was weiß ich aber das alle immer gleich mit der Hartz 4 Keule rauskommen müssen ist meineserachtens ziemlich schwach.


----------



## m1gu3l (13. Februar 2008)

2 posts aber erstmal flamen oO

wenn es läute wie b1ubb net gäbe würden diese foren LEER sein und dann kanner auch seine 2000 flame oder spam posts machen, wenn wenigstens nen teil bruachbar ist, was nunmal zutrifft oO

lesen können alle aber schreiben wohl eher net :/

me is zwar auch net soooooo lange dabei und schreibe auch net soooooooooo viel aber wenigstens nen bissi und ich schreibe hauptsächlich weil ich net soooooo die ahnung vom game habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




-->denken -->schreiben --> überdenken --> posten

mfg


----------



## Shênya (13. Februar 2008)

tya L.Shandro.. wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil. Vielleicht sollte ausser dem intbuff noch MdW hinzukommen.. Erhöht die int ja auch noch ganz leicht *frech grins*


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Nesnah schrieb:


> Falls du es nocht nicht gemerkt hast das Leben besteht nur aus einen Riesigem Schwanzvergleich... Ich finds toll das mittlerweile Hartz 4 ein Sammelbegriff geworden ist für Leute die viel zeit haben ^^ aber es gibt auch leute die haben Schichtdienst d.h. er arbeitet vielleicht zu zeiten wo du Schläfst weil er Nachtschicht hat. oder was weiß ich aber das alle immer gleich mit der Hartz 4 Keule rauskommen müssen ist meineserachtens ziemlich schwach.



es gibt auch leute die arbeiten z.B. im Büro und hab ab und an nichts zu tun (like me xD)


----------



## sebiprotago (13. Februar 2008)

Nesnah schrieb:


> ich find das ist doch ne super leistung 3600 beiträge in einem Forum beigetragen zu haben.


Wenn man mit seinen Posts zum Erfolg beigetragen hat ist das sicher richtig, aber wenn b1ubb sich mehr Flamewars, wie zum Beispiel im "WE WANT YOU"-Thread wünscht, scheint da der Wunsch nach der maximalen Postanzahl und nicht der Wunsch zu einem Erfolg des Forums beizutragen, zu überwiegen. Da muss neben der Quantität auch immer die Qualität mit betrachtet werden.



Nesnah schrieb:


> Warum werden die die darum bemüht sich sich gute Ausrüstung zu erarbeiten immer von den jenigen runtegemacht werden die nicht die Möglichkeiten/Ausdauer/zeit für sowas haben runtergemacht werden wenn einer sein lange gefarmtes T5 set voll hat und es voll Stolz trägt heißt das wieder er will irgendwas ausgleichen. Wenn man etwas hat was nicht jeder hat denn zeigt man das doch auch gerne oder würdest net wenn du einen Porsche/ferrari/Bentley hast nicht damit inder Stadt rumcruisen weil du den leuten zeigen willst "hier schaut her das ist meiner".


Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass das auf alle gut equipten Spieler zutrifft. Für die meisten gilt das auch (hoffentlich) nicht und natürlich darf jeder Stolz darauf sein, was er geleistet hat. Aber es gibt auch eine ganze Reihe von Leuten, die schlechter ausgerüstete Spieler anmachen und beleidigen. Das ist wie der Unterschied, zwischen jemandem, der sich eins der von die genannten Autos kauft weil er begeistert davon ist (Design, Technik o.ä.) und dem der sich ein Auto kauft, nach dem Motto "Hauptsache teuer und auffällig.", einzig aus dem Grund um damit anzugeben. Die jeweils als zweites Beschriebenen Typen finde ich armselig und genauso geht es mir mit Leuten, die nur wegen ihrer Postanzahl Beiträge verfassen oder sich zur Verbesserung dieser sinnlose Threads und Flamewars wünschen.


----------



## L.Shandro (13. Februar 2008)

naja, eigentlich is mir b1ubb scheißegal, ich kann einfach keine Leute leiden die jeden zutexten die mal nich seiner meinung sind...zurück zum thema: an alle neulinge, guckt beim einloggen einfach auf das dialogfeld links, da stehen immer die wichtigsten sachen!


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

sebiprotago schrieb:


> Wenn man mit seinen Posts zum Erfolg beigetragen hat ist das sicher richtig, aber wenn b1ubb sich mehr Flamewars, wie zum Beispiel im "WE WANT YOU"-Thread wünscht, scheint da der Wunsch nach der maximalen Postanzahl und nicht der Wunsch zu einem Erfolg des Forums beizutragen, zu überwiegen. Da muss neben der Quantität auch immer die Qualität mit betrachtet werden.



wenn ich sein post richtig interpretiert (schreibt man das so?^^) 
dann war das ironie -.- (erkennt man z.B. an dem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


naja, eigentlich is mir b1ubb scheißegal, ich kann einfach keine Leute leiden die jeden zutexten die mal nich seiner meinung sind...zurück zum thema: an alle neulinge, guckt beim einloggen einfach auf das dialogfeld links, da stehen immer die wichtigsten sachen!

sowas nennt man diskutieren und im forum diskutiert man meistens


----------



## Dalmus (13. Februar 2008)

sebiprotago schrieb:


> Wenn man mit seinen Posts zum Erfolg beigetragen hat ist das sicher richtig, aber wenn b1ubb sich mehr Flamewars, wie zum Beispiel im "WE WANT YOU"-Thread wünscht, scheint da der Wunsch nach der maximalen Postanzahl und nicht der Wunsch zu einem Erfolg des Forums beizutragen, zu überwiegen. Da muss neben der Quantität auch immer die Qualität mit betrachtet werden.


Momentemang...
a) B1ubb hat den Flamewar dort nicht angefangen. Er hat ganz normal auf das Gildenforum hingewiesen, woraufhin _er_ geflamed wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


b) Kinners, kommt mal wieder runter. Wie bereits gesagt... Das hier ist der Mittwochsthread.


----------



## Nesnah (13. Februar 2008)

Klar war das Ironie und das hat denk ich mal fast jeder auch begriffen bist auf die die noch auf die Anmerkung

/ironie on
/ironie off 

gewartet haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

L.Shandro schrieb:


> naja, eigentlich is mir b1ubb scheißegal, ich kann einfach keine Leute leiden die jeden zutexten die mal nich seiner meinung sind...zurück zum thema: an alle neulinge, guckt beim einloggen einfach auf das dialogfeld links, da stehen immer die wichtigsten sachen!



du weißt aber schon das es 

1. schon nach 11 ist - das heißt du kannst wieder zocken =)
2. das dieser thread nicht zum "helfen" gedacht ist - sondern zum unterhalten ! und das ist auch der einzige thread und das soll er auch bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Kinners, kommt mal wieder runter. Wie bereits gesagt... Das hier ist der Mittwochsthread.



/sign Mittwochsthread != flammthread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry 4 my flammes


----------



## Shênya (13. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> /sign Mittwochsthread != flammthread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sei verziehen xD

und an alle die meinen hier mit ihren posts erst hier auf seite 143 / 144 beginnen zu müssen --> scrollt ma zurück und ihr versteht wofür der Thread hier steht.

(war das flaming an die neuen? O.o)


----------



## Th0m45 (13. Februar 2008)

Zum großteil textet er nur die zu, die nicht einmal die Ordnung eines Forums kapieren =) bzw zu faul oder zu doof sind die Forumssuche zu nutzen. Macht bestimmt 2/3 seiner Postings aus und 1/3 halt im Mitwochsthread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: Es wäre mal an der Zeit nen Guide zu machen, wie man die SuFu des forums richtig benutzt. 
Bekommt sicher nen Sticky ^^


----------



## Sunay´swrathbringer (13. Februar 2008)

Bin nicht neu und mein Server ist nicht down....

Trotzdem es ist Mittwoch d.h. Bergfest nur noch ein paar tage bis zum we *freu*

in diesem Sinne 

mfg

eure Sunay

BTW /Sticky


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Th0m45 schrieb:


> Zum großteil textet er nur die zu, die nicht einmal die Ordnung eines Forums kapieren =) bzw zu faul oder zu doof sind die Forumssuche zu nutzen. Macht bestimmt 2/3 seiner Postings aus und 1/3 halt im Mitwochsthread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hoffnungslos wieviele leute lesen den stickys?
es gibt immer wieder "wurde hacked was soll ich tun threads" und es gibt ne sticky 

leider...


----------



## Karzag (13. Februar 2008)

Der b1ubb is doch ein lustiger geselle und egal in welches forum du schaust sei es ein sportforum wow oder sonstwas jedes forum hat sein b1ubb. das sind immer die die zu jedem thema was äussern ohne immer wirklich was zu sagen .  aber jeder regt sich drüber auf und schreibt einen weiteren text  und noch ein hinterher und davon lebt das forum . und wenn nicht jeder sich gleich in seiner persönlichkeit und ehre gekränkt fühlen würde weil b1ubb wieder was ganz pöses gesagt hat wäre das hier viel lustiger.
also einfach zurücklabern ich glaub der b1ubb kann das ab .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> /sign Mittwochsthread != flammthread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



toyuki - wieviel user glaubst du kennen das zeichen != ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vorallem die "flamer" die wissen doch gar nicht was das bedeutet =)

@Karzag
stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genug selbstvertrauen hab ich =)


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> toyuki - wieviel user glaubst du kennen das zeichen != ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hm sry bin das gewohnt^^

!= = <> = ungleich^^


Riane bist eingeschlafen?^^


----------



## Nesnah (13. Februar 2008)

Warum nen Guide schreiben ? wenn wir einen im Allgemein verfassen wird der in einer Woche von der ersten seite verschwunden sein so das man rein Theoretisch gezwungen wäre über die Suchfunktion den besagten Guide wiederzufinden damit man sich dann dort durchlesen kann wie man die SuFu nutzt. Ich bin immernoch dafür die Zeile mit der SuFu SOOOO groß zu schreiben das sie einem direkt ins Gesicht springt


----------



## Dalmus (13. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> hm sry bin das gewohnt^^
> 
> != = <> = ungleich^^
> Riane bist eingeschlafen?^^


Wobei mir einfällt...
Wir sind ja in einem WoW-Forum. Müßten wir da nicht Lua-typisch statt != ~= benutzen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Wobei mir einfällt...
> Wir sind ja in einem WoW-Forum. Müßten wir da nicht Lua-typisch statt != ~= benutzen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



eigentlich schon^^ aber ich mag das != iwie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb != netter user 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> b1ubb != netter user
> 
> 
> 
> ...



anssichtssache   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

oh yeah hab gerade ne geile PM bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Sag mal b1ubb bitte was haben deine Postings mit dem Thread zu tun? Und was nicht dem Thema entspricht und auch ansonsten keine Hilfe ist,nennt man nunmal S P A M !
> Bitte was sollen deine Postings bringen? Sie tragen dazu bei den Thread unübersichtlicher zu machen und deinen Postcounter hochzutreiben,mehr nicht!
> 
> MfG Rastas ... der hofft,dass du das ganz nun unterlässt!



ich hab ihm gefragt im THREAD wo ich gespammt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nunja - keine antwort - heißt für mich - ähm ich bin in der ecke - und muss jetzt einfach was schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karzag (13. Februar 2008)

es ist wie im echten leben : wer dumm fragt bekommt dumme antworten.
dumme fragen sterben in einen forum niemals aus also wird es b1ubb ewig geben :-)


----------



## Shênya (13. Februar 2008)

Karzag schrieb:


> es ist wie im echten leben : wer dumm fragt bekommt dumme antworten.
> dumme fragen sterben in einen forum niemals aus also wird es b1ubb ewig geben :-)



es gibt keine dummen Fragen - nur dumme Antworten *gg*


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> es gibt keine dummen Fragen - nur dumme Antworten *gg*



das unterschreib ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoralfus (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> b1ubb != netter user
> 
> 
> 
> ...




du meinst b1ubb == böser user  ist eher wahr ? ;D
ich kan persönlicher weise heute leider au nicht so viel zocken  ich darf mir  noch diverse sachen angeignen die ich dann morgen zum besten geben darf.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

kenn ich nur zu gut aus meiner schulzeit ... 

aber naja - ich hab das dann immer genossen vor der klasse zu stehen 
und dennen irgendwas zu erzählen - und es hat eigentlich NIEMAND interessiert =)


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> kenn ich nur zu gut aus meiner schulzeit ...
> 
> aber naja - ich hab das dann immer genossen vor der klasse zu stehen
> und dennen irgendwas zu erzählen - und es hat eigentlich NIEMAND interessiert =)



jap sowas macht fun und wenns dann noch kein sinn ergeben hat was man da sagt und die lehrer das so schluckten 
imba!

naja jetzt inner berufsschule is das schon anderes...


----------



## Th0m45 (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> aber naja - ich hab das dann immer genossen vor der klasse zu stehen
> und dennen irgendwas zu erzählen - und es hat eigentlich NIEMAND interessiert =)



Du hättest Lehrer werden sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoralfus (13. Februar 2008)

un denn wird man angerauntzt, weil  nur den angeguckt hat mit dem man im Endeffekt geredet hat, weil der rest sonstwas gemacht hat aber nicht zugehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber morgen dreht eher um des thema klausur am semesterende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McMo007 (13. Februar 2008)

nur mal so, der thread hat 145 seiten, WAS STEHT HIER DENN ALLES DRIN??


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

McMo007 schrieb:


> nur mal so, der thread hat 145 seiten, WAS STEHT HIER DENN ALLES DRIN??



hier steht nix drin ausser auf der erstens eite der 1. post

mehr bruachst ned lesen ...


----------



## mightydragon (13. Februar 2008)

Versuchts doch mal mit 
if (<username>.equals("nett")) {
    // Hier könnte Ihre Werbung stehen
} else {
    // Hier ist auch viel Werbefläche
}

Die können ruhig morgen abend Wartungsarbeiten betreiben - Kann ich in Ruhe Win Vista installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McMo007 (13. Februar 2008)

145 vollgeschrieben Seiten in denen nix steht, respekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

McMo007 schrieb:


> 145 vollgeschrieben Seiten in denen nix steht, respekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist der einzige thread wo wir uns einfach nur unterhalten - und fertig =)
aber nur an einem MITTWOCH !


----------



## Dalmus (13. Februar 2008)

McMo007 schrieb:


> 145 vollgeschrieben Seiten in denen nix steht, respekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaube irgendwer hatte zwischendurch auch mal was sinnvolles geschrieben.
Aber da bin ich jetzt wirklich zu faul zum suchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoralfus (13. Februar 2008)

naja dalmus ich glaube, wenn man b1ubb glauben darf wird immer nur der else zweig ausgeführt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonecloud (13. Februar 2008)

Es geht ja auch nur darum den Beitrag zu pushen damit der total verängstigte User der plötzlich nicht mehr on gehen kann weiß woran er ist. Weil der Beitrag dann im ticker wieder oben ist .


----------



## Voradorr (13. Februar 2008)

Stonecloud schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch nur darum den Beitrag zu pushen damit der total verängstigte User der plötzlich nicht mehr on gehen kann weiß woran er ist. Weil der Beitrag dann im ticker wieder oben ist .


Dann bloß nicht wie im ersten Beitrag gefordert /sticky machen. Sonst schreibt ja niemand mehr. ;-)


----------



## Dalmus (13. Februar 2008)

Voradorr schrieb:


> Dann bloß nicht wie im ersten Beitrag gefordert /sticky machen. Sonst schreibt ja niemand mehr. ;-)


Öhm, der Thread ist schon lange ein Sticky? *verwundert schau*


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

seit 2 wochen oder so


----------



## Voradorr (13. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Öhm, der Thread ist schon lange ein Sticky? *verwundert schau*


Ups.. na dann /close *fg* ;-)


----------



## Lyriann (13. Februar 2008)

alsooooo  ich gebe offen und ohne mich zu schämen zu ich habe alle seiten des mittwochsthreads gelesen ( nicht alle auf einmal das wäre selbst mir zuviel ^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sag mir niemand was gegen den mittwochsthread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich mag ihn und zwar so wie er ist   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sehr viel besser als diese ganzen  was mögt ihr lieber auf eurer 
sonntagsbrötchen interessiert mich wirklich wahnsinnig und deswegen starte ich hier mal ne umfrage threads 

 bäh


----------



## m1gu3l (13. Februar 2008)

mittwochthread ftw ^_^

also ich hab auch alles gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 als zivi hat man uf der arbeit zeit für sowas xD

so long


----------



## Nikolaj91 (13. Februar 2008)

wow gratuliere!
den Thead gibts schon seid 18.04.2007 und ich hab ihn noch nie zuvor gesehen^^

aber muss ja sein


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Lyriann schrieb:


> alsooooo  ich gebe offen und ohne mich zu schämen zu ich habe alle seiten des mittwochsthreads gelesen ( nicht alle auf einmal das wäre selbst mir zuviel ^^)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die bösen seiten sind die wo sooo derbe flamer meinten iwie ne seiten marke zu knacken und dann immer sowas wie "hi" geflammt haben
aber sonnst mittwochsthread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (13. Februar 2008)

da ist man mal den halben vormittag mit nem kunden beschaeftigt und schon habt ihr wieder 5 Seiten nur Unsinn geschrieben
brleibt doch mal bitte beim thema


mal was anderes....
war das schon immer so, dass mondfest, dunkelmondjahrmarkt und valentinstag soooooo extrem eng beieinander waren oder waren die mal weiter auseinander?

kommt mir irgendwie seltsam vor


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

wie war die schwedin ?

ich hätte auch gern eine bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dann wäre ich bestimmt nicht im forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja vielelicht mit paar screens von ihr und mir =)


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wie war die schwedin ?
> 
> ich hätte auch gern eine bei mir
> 
> ...



joa zu mir hätte sie auch kommen können dann hätte ich was sinnvolles zu tun gehabt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganieda (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo, 

ein paar screens von Dir und ihr??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und das im diese Uhrzeit...


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

Ganieda schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein paar screens von Dir und ihr???
> 
> ...



darf man nur s3x haben in der nacht ?

ich bin für s3x am vortmittag 
s3x nach dem frühstück
s3x im büro
s3x wärend das telefon klingelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und und und !


----------



## Grivok (13. Februar 2008)

DER kunde ist ueberraschenderweise maennlich

beantwortet jemand meine frage?
sonst mach ich nen fred dazu auf *drohend den finger hebt*

achja und carcharoth wird auch immer fauler
frueher hat er freds vorm schliessen noch selber kommentiert...
heute nur noch hier


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kA ich achte ned so auf feste - weil sie mir eher egal sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> darf man nur s3x haben in der nacht ?
> 
> ich bin für s3x am vortmittag
> s3x nach dem frühstück
> ...



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(am besten noch mitm chef/-in) xD


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> DER kunde ist ueberraschenderweise maennlich
> 
> beantwortet jemand meine frage?
> sonst mach ich nen fred dazu auf *drohend den finger hebt*
> ...





Oo männlich das is ja langweilig

deine frage is glaub ich zufall

und zu carcha is auch nur ein mensch (ich meine ne andere mod hat mal gesagt das carcha der einzigste mod is dem closen höllisch spass macht^^)


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

endlich seite 147 - hat mich schon genervt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> endlich seite 147 - hat mich schon genervt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



omg zu faul zum scrollen?


----------



## Shênya (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> endlich seite 147 - hat mich schon genervt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haste ne weitere seite zur verfügung ^^ gogo noch 334 Posts bis zur 4k Grenze xP


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> omg zu faul zum scrollen?



ja !



Shênya schrieb:


> haste ne weitere seite zur verfügung ^^ gogo noch 334 Posts bis zur 4k Grenze xP



ach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir haben ned mal 14 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geht sich easy aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganieda (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> darf man nur s3x haben in der nacht ?
> 
> ich bin für s3x am vortmittag
> s3x nach dem frühstück
> ...




ich meinte die screens im Forum um diese Uhrzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und nein, man darf s3x immer haben, wenn man Lust dazu hat, sogar während dem kochen oder backen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

4k grenze? .. lurock hat die 4k auch bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ahja und blub 3 . 666 <-- pew pew ^^


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

wer ist LUROCK !
ich will ein post hier haben von ihm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe. 

ich mach dann ma meine 100 heut xD Gross wird, wer klein beginnt - oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

ich weiß noch dalmus hatte sogar die ersten 1k im forum glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber ich habe aufgeholt wie ein luchs =)


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wer ist LUROCK !
> ich will ein post hier haben von ihm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der spammt viel in gott und die welt.. und nachtschwärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ahja wusste gar ned das man stickis posten muss -.-
normal ist sticky = infos für anfänger die immer die selben doofen fragen stellen -.-


----------



## Shênya (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich weiß noch dalmus hatte sogar die ersten 1k im forum glaub ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Spinner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vor wenigen minuten hattest noch 3'666 und nu schon wieder s3x mehr xD


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

das sind 6 posts mehr Oo .. wenn ich nebenbei nicht arbeiten würd hätt ich auch 20mehr ;D


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

wenn mein chef nicht gerade reingekommen wäre - hätte ich schon 5k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (13. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das sind 6 posts mehr Oo .. wenn ich nebenbei nicht arbeiten würd hätt ich auch 20mehr ;D



wenn b1ubb ned arbeiten würd.. *nichdrandenkendarf*


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wenn mein chef nicht gerade reingekommen wäre - hätte ich schon 5k
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol^^
naja ich mach meine 1k ganz ih ruhe^^


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

btw toyuki s8x1 sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (13. Februar 2008)

da wollte ich doch eben in mpu thread schreiben und nu isser bereits zu xD
Ich glaub der /closed echt gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> btw toyuki s8x1 sig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




s8x1 wtf?^^ naja denke is ist was juttes also thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Shênya ich hab meine 2 flames abgesetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

was is eigentlich ein mpu?^^


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was is eigentlich ein mpu?^^






> Medizinisch Pyschologische Untersuchung, umgangssprachlich auch "Idiotentest" genannt. Das ganze musst du machen wenn du während deiner Probezeit, die im Moment 2 Jahre dauert, 2 Verstöße der Klasse B begehst oder einen der Klasse A. Dazu gehören ein Reaktionstest, ein Gespräch mit einem Psychologen etc. und eine Testfahrt mit einem psychologischem Verkehrsberater.


----------



## Shênya (13. Februar 2008)

Das wollt ich eben zitieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@b1ubb: Page 148 *hrhr*


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

und wiso schreibt man ned deppen test -.-
ah genau das musste mein onkel machen weil er 5mal durch autoprüfung geflogen ist glaubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hihi


----------



## Fandor (13. Februar 2008)

Ganieda schrieb:


> ich meinte die screens im Forum um diese Uhrzeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wobei ich mir das beim backen (vor allem bei offenem Backrohr) BRANDgefährlich vorstelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Verdammt irgenwie hab ich heut zu viel in der Arbeit zutun, der Fred geht mir zu schnell^^


----------



## Shênya (13. Februar 2008)

Fandor schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir das beim backen (vor allem bei offenem Backrohr) BRANDgefährlich vorstelle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wohl eher brandHEISS *frech grins*


----------



## Ganieda (13. Februar 2008)

*zisssscccchhh*

das war der Finger...


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

flame flame .. wird heiss du doofer backofen


----------



## Fandor (13. Februar 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> wohl eher brandHEISS *frech grins*



Egal wie mans ausdrückt, kann jedenfalls zu BRANDWUNDEN führen^^


----------



## Shênya (13. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> flame flame .. wird heiss du doofer backofen



... Du bist zu heiss deshalb is der ofen für Dich kalt - oder so *HUST*


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> ... Du bist zu heiss deshalb is der ofen für Dich kalt - oder so *HUST*



hmm stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


darum brennt es immer wenn ich furze *g*


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm stimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne das liegt am feuerzeug das du dir an hintern hällst^^


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

man man man hört doch mal auf zu spammen hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kaum hat man nen anruf - baaaa das geht nicht 
bam schon 1 seite mehr =)


----------



## Shênya (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> man man man hört doch mal auf zu spammen hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Spammen? Wir diskutieren *gg*

Wie Du siehst es geht *frech grins*

ich glaub ich sollt ma wieder arbeiten xD


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

pack ich nicht whahahaha


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

this is spartaaaaaaa

und wieder 1 anruf der unnötig war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (13. Februar 2008)

so..
nochmal was konstruktives machen
und nicht mehr lang...dann hab ich feierabend
und freitag hoffentlich frei muhahaha


----------



## Shênya (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> pack ich nicht whahahaha



bei dem post dacht ich mir nur: besser nix schreiben kommt eh nich gut xD


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

wiso lagt das forum nur so fest .. die leitung die ich hab kann ich 5mal so schnell laden wie zuhause aber forum bleibt gleich langsam -.-


----------



## Shênya (13. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wiso lagt das forum nur so fest .. die leitung die ich hab kann ich 5mal so schnell laden wie zuhause aber forum bleibt gleich langsam -.-



wir "diskutieren" zu viel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronas (13. Februar 2008)

wie viele threads zu dem thema werden noch eröffnet?


----------



## Shênya (13. Februar 2008)

Ronas schrieb:


> wie viele threads zu dem thema werden noch eröffnet?



zu welchem Thema?


----------



## Grivok (13. Februar 2008)

zu welchem thema?


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> pack ich nicht whahahaha



zu diesem hier =)


----------



## Fandor (13. Februar 2008)

Eins führ jeden Punkt Ehre der jemals dafür ausgegeben werden wird^^


----------



## Shênya (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> zu diesem hier =)



Danke Dir.


----------



## Grivok (13. Februar 2008)

also die frage ist mir neu...
aber gut ich kann mir nur sachen der letzten 2 minuten merken


----------



## Shênya (13. Februar 2008)

>.<
WE WANT YOU is nu auch zu xD nu kann er nix mehr erklären was Sys.admin erklären soll :/


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

wäre eh nur blödsinn herauskommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> >.<
> WE WANT YOU is nu auch zu xD nu kann er nix mehr erklären was Sys.admin erklären soll :/



system admin = pc typ = immer genervt wegen deppen = me D


----------



## Shênya (13. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> system admin = pc typ = immer genervt wegen deppen = me D



*lach* ok alles klar ^^ danke Dir.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> *lach* ok alles klar ^^ danke Dir.




N&#12299;&#36825; &#27902;   &#12290;  &#65292;
wtf kann nix mehr posten .. mein text stellt sich so ein script ein wo ich japanisch schreib -.-


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> system admin = pc typ = immer genervt wegen deppen = me D



hi mate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> system admin = pc typ = immer genervt wegen deppen = me D



du hast den letzten schritt vergessen

system admin = pc typ = immer genervt wegen deppen = Minastirit D = opfer^^


programmier is einfach besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> ...
> programmier is einfach besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hatte ich auch vor - aber so viele schleifen und codes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da bleib ich lieber bei meinem flash was ich ein wenig kann und das reicht mir =)

aber ohne hardware - keine software =)


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

was yum henker ist das f[r ein tool &#12290;&#12290; kommt nur bei buffed 
waaa


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hatte ich auch vor - aber so viele schleifen und codes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



stimmt schon ohne euch könnten wir auch nichts machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das mit den schleifen und codes kommt mit der zeit und macht iwann fun

bloß manchmal ist es nervig wenn du ne fehler suchst und nach 2h merkst du hast ein   ,   vergessen...


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

welche sprache codest du ?


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> welche sprache codest du ?



naja unterschiedlich java,hab mal n bissel c++, aber atm arbeite ich viel mit access und programmier da halt alles mögliche mit vb6 rein


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

coden suxx ==
genau wie das japanische shit toll von gimpsoft *microsoft( das sich nun aktiviert hat als ich ctrl irgendwas gedr[ckt hab HElP plx
is nur hier im buffed ding aktiv das ist das komische

&#27493;&#23376;&#36991;&#23381;&#33647; ==


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> coden suxx ==
> genau wie das japanische shit toll von gimpsoft *microsoft( das sich nun aktiviert hat als ich ctrl irgendwas gedr[ckt hab HElP plx
> is nur hier im buffed ding aktiv das ist das komische
> 
> &#27493;&#23376;&#36991;&#23381;&#33647; ==



coden sux nicht!! und dein toll is doch geil^^


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

nein isses ned /./ \.. 
wTf 

ich dreh durch mom ich mal mal printscreen vlt weis es ja einer


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da ... plx buffed pimp den shit weg ==


----------



## Janica-Damira (13. Februar 2008)

Juhu, sieht iwie gut aus^^


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

irgendwie ned /./

wenn ihr das teil mal habt UND NUR im forum .. regt ihr euch sicher auch auf== wenns wenigstens englsich w'r w[sst ich wo ich auf exit dr[cken muss


----------



## Janica-Damira (13. Februar 2008)

bist du vielleicht gleichzeitig auf Alt und shift gekommen, so das sich das umgestellt hat??


----------



## Dalmus (13. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> irgendwie ned /./
> 
> wenn ihr das teil mal habt UND NUR im forum .. regt ihr euch sicher auch auf== wenns wenigstens englsich w'r w[sst ich wo ich auf exit dr[cken muss


Hm, welcher Browser?

Edit:
Wobei... ich bin ebenfalls Coder - das ist Admin-Arbeit... B1ubb, Dein Job. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

Ich liebe dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dachte das ändert wie in wow nur auf englisch udn co  naja ^^ nun isses weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, welcher Browser?
> 
> Edit:
> Wobei... ich bin ebenfalls Coder - das ist Admin-Arbeit... B1ubb, Dein Job.
> ...



Gimp ie7 .. benutz normal zuhause nur firefox ..
edit meint: hab gleichen job wie b1ubb .. nur das ich mich ned mit jedem shit auskenne den mich ned interessiert und das problem hatt ich noch nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janica-Damira (13. Februar 2008)

also das ü als [ dargestellt lässt auf die englische tastsaturbelegung schließen und die geht mit alt und shift weg.


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Gimp ie7 .. benutz normal zuhause nur firefox ..
> edit meint: hab gleichen job wie b1ubb .. nur das ich mich ned mit jedem shit auskenne den mich ned interessiert und das problem hatt ich noch nie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ie opfer ^^

btw was fürn windos war das ? 98??


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

Ja schon klar nur wiso ich damit noch japanisch konnte find ich komisch
&#23478;&#20249;&#26025;&#33609;&#38500;&#26681;&#26684;&#24335;&#32983;&#38598;&#33099;&#25104;&#35032;  hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wieda wat gelernt ^^

ne xp pro .. ie7 .. laptop hier is crap und firefox hat prob mit unserem webtool ..


----------



## Janica-Damira (13. Februar 2008)

^^ schön das ich als noob, der von dem was ihr da redet keine Ahnung hab helfen konnte^^


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

Mich nimmt es nur wunder wiso ein toll das von mircosoft 95-98 entwickelt ist noch in ie7 drinn ist .. nunja


----------



## Shênya (13. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Mich nimmt es nur wunder wiso ein toll das von mircosoft 95-98 entwickelt ist noch in ie7 drinn ist .. nunja



microsoft ftw... ie7 is sowieso crap. Das kannste rauchen sry.
Benutze zuhaus auch nur firefox.


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> microsoft ftw... ie7 is sowieso crap. Das kannste rauchen sry.
> Benutze zuhaus auch nur firefox.



naja mircosoft hat auch gutte sachen gemacht aber im großen und ganzen ist es böse!


----------



## Doner (13. Februar 2008)

in 2 Monaten hat der Thread sein einjähriges, wie wollen wir das denn feiern?^^


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Doner schrieb:


> in 2 Monaten hat der Thread sein einjähriges, wie wollen wir das denn feiern?^^



lol stimmt können ja mods fragen ob sie alle sinnlosen posts rauslöschen xD dann sind wir wieder bei seite 1^^


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> naja mircosoft hat auch gutte sachen gemacht aber im großen und ganzen ist es böse!



gute sachen? .. was denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vista *totlach*

hat es nen error --> microsoft
läuft der server seit 2 jahren --> bug


----------



## Dalmus (13. Februar 2008)

Doner schrieb:


> in 2 Monaten hat der Thread sein einjähriges, wie wollen wir das denn feiern?^^


Hm, jeder muß ein Bild von einer Geburtstagstorte (alternativ Kuchen) posten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, jeder muß ein Bild von einer Geburtstagstorte (alternativ Kuchen) posten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach du s... bitte nicht ;D
aber muss sagen der hier hat weniger posts als der der erst vor ner weile aufgemacht wurd  (nachtschwärmer)


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gute sachen? .. was denn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also ich find win xp ziemlich stabil 
Microsoft Visual Studio ist ein ziemlich guttes programm aus meiner sicht
genauso find ich access 2003 ziemlich gut.

aber ich HASSE!!!! vista

hoffe vienna kommt bald Vienna also so in 2 jahren oder so


----------



## Dalmus (13. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ach du s... bitte nicht ;D
> aber muss sagen der hier hat weniger posts als der der erst vor ner weile aufgemacht wurd  (nachtschwärmer)


Da wird ja auch jede Nacht gespammt (und von Gott und der Welt), hier nur Mittwochs (und nur vom WoW-Teil der Com). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (13. Februar 2008)

So schlimm is vista nich. Hab neuerdings auch vista (es gab keine xp version mehr für den pc beim bestellen)

Es is zu beginn recht nervig, benutzerfreundlichkeit wesentlich tiefer als bei xp. Aber wenn mans mal raus hat isses doch ganz annehmbar.

Find ich...


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Da wird ja auch jede Nacht gespammt (und von Gott und der Welt), hier nur Mittwochs (und nur vom WoW-Teil der Com).
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja ich find 3k posts (grade geknackt) reichen auch und wie dalmi sagt wird ja nur mittwochs (und von paar deppen auch an andern tagen) gespammt



Shênya schrieb:


> So schlimm is vista nich. Hab neuerdings auch vista (es gab keine xp version mehr für den pc beim bestellen)
> 
> Es is zu beginn recht nervig, benutzerfreundlichkeit wesentlich tiefer als bei xp. Aber wenn mans mal raus hat isses doch ganz annehmbar.
> 
> Find ich...



meine ellys hatten das auch bekommen mit downgrade funktionen aber sie wollten vista usen 2weeks laita hab sie es gedowngradet...


----------



## Grivok (13. Februar 2008)

was heisst hier spammen
wir führen eine unterhaltung
über wichtige themen rund um WoW
und über die patch situation
und natürlcih die wichtigste Frage überhaupt:

wird es unter umständen eventuell sogar S2 zu kaufen geben wenn Season 4 beginnt....
würde mich jetzt wirklich mal interessieren


----------



## Shênya (13. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> naja ich find 3k posts (grade geknackt) reichen auch und wie dalmi sagt wird ja nur mittwochs (und von paar deppen auch an andern tagen) gespammt



heut is ausnahme das ich kann xD bin sonst mittwochs ned im büro *seufz*
Need nen Dienstagsthread *gg*


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> was heisst hier spammen
> wir führen eine unterhaltung
> über wichtige themen rund um WoW
> und über die patch situation
> ...



ich persönlich hoffe nicht find das ist zu einfach s2 für ehre...


----------



## Shênya (13. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> wird es unter umständen eventuell sogar S2 zu kaufen geben wenn Season 4 beginnt....
> würde mich jetzt wirklich mal interessieren



ja wird es. Für ehrenpunkte und S1 wird rausgenommen ausm Spiel. resp. es wird nich mehr kaufbar sein.

stand ma irgendwo auf ner wowpage


----------



## Dalmus (13. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> wird es unter umständen eventuell sogar S2 zu kaufen geben wenn Season 4 beginnt....
> würde mich jetzt wirklich mal interessieren


Mich auch...
Warten wir mal den nächsten Thread zu dem Thema ab.^^


----------



## Grivok (13. Februar 2008)

hmmmmm
ich mach sicherheitshalber mal nen thread dazu auf....
und frag was der rest meint

btw.... ich raide lieber...mir sind s-sets egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wobei prodden so teuer ist
gestern für meinen neuen tank den khoriumzerstörer gebastelt 450 gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> hmmmmm
> ich mach sicherheitshalber mal nen thread dazu auf....
> und frag was der rest meint
> 
> ...



meiner hat mich 1200g gekostet (hatte keine mats) also sind 450g billig^^


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> ja wird es. Für ehrenpunkte und S1 wird rausgenommen ausm Spiel. resp. es wird nich mehr kaufbar sein.
> 
> stand ma irgendwo auf ner wowpage




hoffe s1 ist 4 free dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann ich set vervollständigen für style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (13. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> hmmmmm
> ich mach sicherheitshalber mal nen thread dazu auf....
> und frag was der rest meint


Hm, machst Du eine Umfrage draus?
Ich finde es gibt hier viel zu wenig Umfragen...


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, machst Du eine Umfrage draus?
> Ich finde es gibt hier viel zu wenig Umfragen...



lol es gieb zuviele von denne find ich^^


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> lol es gieb zuviele von denne find ich^^


ach was .. gibt doch gar keine *hust* wtf *hust* 

egal ich schreib eh immer noch text .. sonst zählts ned als post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (13. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hoffe s1 ist 4 free dann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie ich oben schon schrieb: s1 soll wegfallen, da es ja dann s2 für ehre gibt. So stand dies.


----------



## Grivok (13. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> meiner hat mich 1200g gekostet (hatte keine mats) also sind 450g billig^^




naja hab nen ingi auf 375
aber keinen nerv gehabt urfeuer zu farmen
habs echt versucht
aber das ist so laaaaaaaangweilig
naja ich hab gehört man kriegt fürs farmen demnächst S1
das wird dann in F1 umbenannt: farm-set 1
für die leute die weder PvP noch raid machen wollen
da kann man dann erze, leder und blumen eintauschen gegen epix


----------



## Shênya (13. Februar 2008)

So wer mich flamen will - THread steht xD habs versaut aber nuja..

die ersten haben schon damit begonnen xD


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

hmm auch ma flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 FLAMME AN XD


----------



## Dalmus (13. Februar 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> So wer mich flamen will - THread steht xD habs versaut aber nuja..
> 
> die ersten haben schon damit begonnen xD


Ich hab noch nicht reingeguckt, nur gesehn, daß Du die Umfrage erstellt hast.
Du gehörst geschlagen. *lach*


----------



## Shênya (13. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm auch ma flamen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da auf Umfrage S4 / S2 oder so xD flame mich oder ich fress Dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nicht reingeguckt, nur gesehn, daß Du die Umfrage erstellt hast.
> Du gehörst geschlagen. *lach*



muahaha flamt ihn alle! ich habs schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (13. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> muahaha flamt ihn alle! ich habs schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




1. Sie *grml*
2. Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und grivok.. Spielverderber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (13. Februar 2008)

ja...
seit heute offiziell
dank carcharoth


----------



## Shênya (13. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> ja...
> seit heute offiziell
> dank carcharoth



was is heut dank carcha offiziell *gradnichnachkomm*


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> 1. Sie *grml*
> 2. Danke
> 
> 
> ...



sry  ^^ Sie natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Grivok 
carcha ftw!


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> 1. Sie *grml*
> 2. Danke
> 
> 
> ...



sie? Oh .. haste schon was vr? vieleicht können wir ja ein paar epics raiden xD
.. nur spass ^^ wobei du bist ja auch schweizer(in) hmm


----------



## Shênya (13. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sie? Oh .. haste schon was vr? vieleicht können wir ja ein paar epics raiden xD



vr? *verwirrt*


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> vr? *verwirrt*



er meint vor glaub ich 

@Minastirit 
Oo wie er net gleich abgeht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> vr? *verwirrt*



v(0)r .. ;D immer diese tippfehler


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> er meint vor glaub ich
> 
> @Minastirit
> Oo wie er net gleich abgeht
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irgendwo fängt jeder an ..


----------



## Shênya (13. Februar 2008)

"auch"? Du bis aus Sul'Jin *lach*


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

ne hab schweizer flagge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sul'jin so heist mein zimmer (wo jede schöne frau willkommen ist *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Dalmus (13. Februar 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=31668

Es ist nicht wahr... es ist einfach nicht wahr... *lach*

Und ich werde da nix zu schreiben.... B1ubb, Dein Job. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (13. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ne hab schweizer flagge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schleimbeutel *lach*

Wir reden heut abend drüber. Ich mach mich nu aufn nachhauseweg. (2stunden *ächz*)

ach übrigens.. Meine Umfrage läuft ja bestens.. b1ubb soll sich da mal melden xD


----------



## Shênya (13. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=31668
> 
> Es ist nicht wahr... es ist einfach nicht wahr... *lach*
> 
> ...



ich schmeiss mich weg xD Da schreib ich heut abend was rein hab keine Zeit mehr xD

@b1ubb wenne da was postest.. verfass es in Deinen Worten mit nem Gruss von mir dazu. Danke


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

so bin auch mal raus hab in 3 mins feierabend muss noch 2-3 rechner runterfahren back ups anschmeisen etc schön abend noch!


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

Ach kurz vor 2.4 schreiben nochma 100 wann kommts .. Xd waa heute ned ect

go blubb du lässt nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

LOL!!! grade nach home gekommen und ne pm bekommen wie folgt



> hallo
> 
> dein vater arbeitet echt bei blizzard?



auf mein post im patch 2.4 forum



> ich hab meine vater angerufen der bei blizzard arbeitet und der meinte wenn die com aufhört immer sinnlos fragen zu stellen wo eh keiner die antwort drauf weiß weil sie noch nicht mal ne antwort haben
> 
> /ironie off



nur geil!


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

Gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will auch sonen papa haben (ja hab dein ironie gesehen xD)
oder sone schwester die ausschaut wie deine sig (<3 one piece 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## mgh (18. Februar 2008)

haha den beitrag gibts noch und sogar sticky ;P
sry for spam^^

mfg
MGH


----------



## b1ubb (18. Februar 2008)

mgh schrieb:


> haha den beitrag gibts noch und sogar sticky ;P
> sry for spam^^
> 
> mfg
> MGH



der thread ist nur an einem Mittwoch zu gebrauchen - und das soll auch so bleiben 
also warte noch 2 Tage - dann kannst du wieder posten ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (18. Februar 2008)

Öi, Tikume, warum verlinkst Du wegen des aktuellen Problems auf den Mittwochs-Thread? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, sei's drum...
Kann's sein, daß das Problem mal wieder an Telia liegt?
Ich komme gerade leider nicht auf deren Ticket-Seite, kann aber auch sein, daß das an unserem tollen neuen Firmenproxy liegt.
Kann mal einer schaun, ob er auf http://customerinfo.telia.net/ kommt und ob's da ein aktuelles Ticket gibt?


----------



## ExoHunter (18. Februar 2008)

Alle Server wieder online, nur Tichondrius nicht. Ich weiß schon, warum ich wechseln will ...

HF und lasst euch nicht wieder vom Server kicken.


----------



## Moods666 (18. Februar 2008)

Die Arguswacht ist Heute schon zum 2.mal down! Kann mir vllt. jemand sagen warum ? Hat Blizz technische Probleme ?


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (20. Februar 2008)

drecks mittwoch, ich stinke vor langweille XD


----------



## Casionara (20. Februar 2008)

hm mal die Zeit zum waschen nutzen? ^^


----------



## Dalmus (20. Februar 2008)

NOOOOOoooooo........
Ich bin drauf reingefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da wollt ich mir fix für's Gnomenrennen einen Gnom erstellen und was passiert? Sprache auswählen? Realmart auswählen? Hä? Warum kann ich nur englisch auswählen?
... und dann traf mich der Hammer der Erkenntnis.^^

Naja, erstmal einen wunderschönen guten Morgen an die Mittwochs-Poster. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n3tch3r (20. Februar 2008)

Guuuten Morgen liebe Frühaufsteher und Nachtschichtler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganieda (20. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen, Kaffe oder Tee?


----------



## n3tch3r (20. Februar 2008)

Ganieda schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, Kaffe oder Tee?



Ein Kaffe, mit Milch und 2 Stückchen Zucker bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achillezz (20. Februar 2008)

Ach Verdammt!

Da kommt man von der Arbeit, will noch nen Stündchen zocken und dann sowas! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, ich hau mich jetz auf´s Ohr und träume vielleicht von einem "Lag-Freien" BG.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg, Achillezz


----------



## n3tch3r (20. Februar 2008)

Achillezz schrieb:


> Ach Verdammt!
> 
> Da kommt man von der Arbeit, will noch nen Stündchen zocken und dann sowas!
> 
> ...



Achillezz, machs so wie ich: Komme auch von der Arbeit, genehmige mir nen frisches Croissant und Ganieda liefert kaffe und tee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n3tch3r (20. Februar 2008)

/klugscheissen on

BTW: Die buffed-uhr geht falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man achte auf die "Zitat-Uhrzeit-Angabe"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/klugscheissen off


----------



## Ganieda (20. Februar 2008)

Sooo komme ja schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hier der Kaffe mit Milch und zwei stückchen Zucker, bitteschön, hmm Croissant, sind die mit Schokolade gefüllt?


----------



## n3tch3r (20. Februar 2008)

Ganieda schrieb:


> Sooo komme ja schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jepps natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und danke für den kaffö


----------



## Achillezz (20. Februar 2008)

n3tch3r schrieb:


> Achillezz, machs so wie ich: Komme auch von der Arbeit, genehmige mir nen frisches Croissant und Ganieda liefert kaffe und tee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich werd mir wohl lieber ne Tüte Schlaf gönnen, denn Kaffee hat ich heut Nacht glaub ich schon genug.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch Helden müssen mal schlafen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Good Night!


----------



## n3tch3r (20. Februar 2008)

Da haste recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann dir mal einen erholsamen schlaf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich werd nach diesem leckeren Kaffee erstmal schnell duschen und dann auch kurz entspannen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis später Leute und durchhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eichensarg (20. Februar 2008)

yeah bergfest. -.- need arbeit. diese blöde "bildungsmaßnahme" kotzt mich an.


----------



## m1gu3l (20. Februar 2008)

Ganieda schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, Kaffe oder Tee?




/werbung on

Nur heises Wasser bitte! xD

/werbung off


auch von mir einen guten  morgen an alle mittwoch poster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (20. Februar 2008)

Eichensarg schrieb:


> yeah bergfest. -.- need arbeit. diese blöde "bildungsmaßnahme" kotzt mich an.



Frühstückspause @ Work

Heute ist hier nix los und ich vergammel meine Zeit mal wieder im Buffed-Forum. Naja, auch ne Lösung, ne?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (20. Februar 2008)

guten morgen allerseits
@ Dalmus:
du wolltest WAS?
einen gnom erstellen?
wenn ich das mache werde ich vom raid ausgeschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (20. Februar 2008)

154 Seiten??? LoL....


----------



## Grivok (20. Februar 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> 154 Seiten??? LoL....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lol darfst erst wenn du ALLE 154 seiten gelesen hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganieda (20. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich so nachdenke, ein Gnomenrennen, ist bestimmt lustig, aber nich bis nach Silidingsbums. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (20. Februar 2008)

gnomenrennen nur auf nem PvP server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann bin ich dabei
*seine schwerter schleift*


----------



## dejaspeed (20. Februar 2008)

oh, aggro, wipe, Server Down  (so in dieser Reihenfolge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## -PuRity- (20. Februar 2008)

Ganieda schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, Kaffe oder Tee?



Kaffee, dringend bitte!


Morgen allerseits btw. ^^


----------



## Ganieda (20. Februar 2008)

bringt den Kaffe für PuRity, sieht prüfend in dessen Gesicht  Wohl wieder zu spät ins Bett? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1gu3l (20. Februar 2008)

154 LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL^^

ich darf das! ich habse alle gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja ich hab nix zu tun weil ich auf der arbeit bin (zivi) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




also ich nehm dnan auch bitte nen kaffe, 2 spiegeleier, 2 crossoints, nutella, butter, marmelade, speck, frishc gepressten o-saft und das ganze natürlichj auf tellern udn den kaffe in meine rlieblingstasse und ein messe rum nutellea und marmelade udn butte rzu verstreichen UND milch und zucker fürn kaffe darf auch net fehelen UND der löffel fürn kaffe umrühren auch net! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das wärs und ich bedanke mich schonmal im voraus an die / den liebe(n) der mir das zubereitet und bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD

auf einen schönen mittwoch morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (20. Februar 2008)

*reicht m1gu3l nen teller mit kaffe und ne grosse tasse in der sich 2 puerierte spiegeleier, 2 zerhaeckselte croissants, butter, marmelade und nutella in orangensaft befindet*


----------



## Ganieda (20. Februar 2008)

*Rollt sich auf den Boden, wegen m1gu3l`s verdattertes Gesicht*


----------



## Valdrasiala (20. Februar 2008)

Hm, für m1gu3l gäbe es hier in Hamburg das perfekte Lokal. Heißt "Schweinske" und das, was Du haben willst, nennt sich glaub ich "Morgenferkelei" *ggg*

P.S. LOL 
Ich darf, ich kenne auch jede Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (20. Februar 2008)

morgen
was is hier den los? keine sau on?^^ und das am mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja ich bin ma wieder @ school cya^^


----------



## Thoralfus (20. Februar 2008)

jop ich sitz nun hier udn pack des zeug für die letze prüfung zusammen ^^

und nacher ist großreinemachen angesagt ^^

also nix mit wow an machen :/(


----------



## Minastirit (20. Februar 2008)

MITWOOOCH .. no wow AAAa .. oder doch? scheint so als ob die server mal nicht länger unten sind ;D


----------



## Riane (20. Februar 2008)

Heiheihei @all

Sind die Server den schon wieder On?


----------



## Calathiel (20. Februar 2008)

ka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sitze auf arbeit und langweile mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (20. Februar 2008)

nicht nur du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (20. Februar 2008)

geht mir genau so.. :x


----------



## Grivok (20. Februar 2008)

da heute mittwoch ist un ich langeweile habe, darf ich das hier sicherlich posten
ihr kennt das ja:
jemand oeffnet nen thread mit ellenlangem text
die erste antwort enthaelt natuerlich einen fullquote von dem text
aber jetzt wird es sogar noch besser

guckt euch das mal an:

Full-Quote at its best


----------



## Sartanshexer (20. Februar 2008)

ey sukie ich versteh euch nicht das mit den neuen spielern ist klar jeder war mal neu 
und mann weis dass am anfang natürlich nicht aber warum sagt ihr immer oooh die 14 jährigen die sind so schlimm und flamen nur dreck sorry wenns da ein paar individuen gibt aber mann sollte es nicht in die allgemeinheit ziehen..^^ sry aber da bin ich ein wenig emfindlich


----------



## Raefael (21. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Heiheihei @all
> 
> Sind die Server den schon wieder On?


Die waren gar nicht down, auf jeden Fall um 08:30 Uhr waren alle da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

//Rafa


----------



## Dalmus (21. Februar 2008)

Raefael schrieb:


> Die waren gar nicht down, auf jeden Fall um 08:30 Uhr waren alle da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mag sein, daß sie um 8:30 wieder da waren, aber down waren sie trotzdem...
Ich hab's ja irgendwann gegen 7 probiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceilyn (21. Februar 2008)

muede !!!


----------



## Riane (21. Februar 2008)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> muede !!!



Sry, aber dieser Thread ist nur für Mittwoch gedacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (22. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Sry, aber dieser Thread ist nur für Mittwoch gedacht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gestern war Donnerstag Riane! Das war ein Fehler. Das wird Folgen haben..


----------



## Riane (22. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Gestern war Donnerstag Riane! Das war ein Fehler. Das wird Folgen haben..



Ja ich musste Sie/Ihn doch darauf hinweisen.. :/ 
*umvergebungbet*


----------



## Yozoshura (22. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Ja ich musste Sie/Ihn doch darauf hinweisen.. :/
> *umvergebungbet*



Na gut dieses eine Mal noch. Aber nicht das sowas zur Gewonheit wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoeMT384 (26. Februar 2008)

Lol, meine ist die 3.087. Antwort in diesem Thread....

Ich weiß, es ist noch nicht Mittwoch... wollte nur mal meinen Senf dazugeben ;-) Denn Morgen früh, wenn alle hier lustig posten können, sitze ich im Büro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG
Moe

p.S.: Seid artig und flamt nicht so viel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tallys (27. Februar 2008)

so^^ ERSTER!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mittwoch 27.2.8 2:25uhr Norgannon Down^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich ich hätte ma zeit zum zoggeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

what ever! 
Peace Euch!

~edit: "ich ich weiß wegen wartung und so...!"~


----------



## kintaroohe (27. Februar 2008)

es ist Mittwoch die Server sind down und man kann erneut das Forum unsicher machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (27. Februar 2008)

vielleicht sind sie um 8 wieder on , wie letzte woche^^


----------



## kintaroohe (27. Februar 2008)

och wie unser Nachtwächter wieder zum spammen verleiten will xD

mal sehn ob sich etwas ändert bis moin^^ denke jedoch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich geh mal schlafen arbeiten dann guck ich mal wie´s aussieht gn8


----------



## Schleppel (27. Februar 2008)

> och wie unser Nachtwächter wieder zum spammen verleiten will






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tallys (27. Februar 2008)

hmm pennen? *grübel* öch neee..... 
da hat man ma zeit xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

egal zum glück gbs ja Blog und Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Peace ihr!


----------



## Fint (27. Februar 2008)

Mann,

das ist Wirklich ätzend! jeden Mittwoch der selbe Scheibenkleister hatte grad wieder Lust mit meinem level 14 Druiden zu Spielen, weil ich vom Thorium und mithrill Farmen die Nase voll hatte und dann sowas.
Wenn die wenigstens einen ausweich Server lasen würden, so das man sagen kann, so ich gehe jetzt auf nen andren Realm und Spiele da so lange. Hab mir überlegt mal nen Horde aus zu probieren, aber nicht ein Server on nicht mal ein Französischer. Hab mir die Buffet Folge 74 angeguckt, das Hörspiel was es noch gibt ist mir zu langweilig und jetzt sitz ich hier und hoffe das endlich irgend ein Server on geht.

Bitte Großer WoW Gott mach nen Server an =)


----------



## Darkknifi (27. Februar 2008)

Fint schrieb:


> Mann,
> 
> das ist Wirklich ätzend! jeden Mittwoch der selbe Scheibenkleister hatte grad wieder Lust mit meinem level 14 Druiden zu Spielen, weil ich vom Thorium und mithrill Farmen die Nase voll hatte und dann sowas.
> Wenn die wenigstens einen ausweich Server lasen würden, so das man sagen kann, so ich gehe jetzt auf nen andren Realm und Spiele da so lange. Hab mir überlegt mal nen Horde aus zu probieren, aber nicht ein Server on nicht mal ein Französischer. Hab mir die Buffet Folge 74 angeguckt, das Hörspiel was es noch gibt ist mir zu langweilig und jetzt sitz ich hier und hoffe das endlich irgend ein Server on geht.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  man geh pennen... bis 11 biste wieder fit


----------



## Fint (27. Februar 2008)

Darkknifi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> man geh pennen... bis 11 biste wieder fit



Nö, Möchte Spielen..... Meine verlobte schläft, und ich hab endlich zeit mal zu questen ohne das sie sagt schaaaaaaaaatttttttttttttzzz ziehst du mich hier ziehst du mich da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach, wer sagt das ich nicht jetzt eben aufgestanden bin. oder das ich grade von der arbeit komme.


----------



## Darkknifi (27. Februar 2008)

Fint schrieb:


> Nö, Möchte Spielen..... Meine verlobte schläft, und ich hab endlich zeit mal zu questen ohne das sie sagt schaaaaaaaaatttttttttttttzzz ziehst du mich hier ziehst du mich da.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bei dem satz : das ist Wirklich ätzend! jeden Mittwoch der selbe Scheibenkleister hatte grad wieder Lust mit meinem level 14 Druiden zu Spielen, weil ich vom Thorium und mithrill Farmen die Nase voll hatte und dann sowas. - geht ich davon aus das du vorher stundenlange gefarmt hast.. also nix gepennt oder gearbeitet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bablione (27. Februar 2008)

/push


----------



## Matteus (27. Februar 2008)

Morgen, Herrschaften! Waren überhaupt Wartungsarbeiten angekündigt? oO Kann mich nich erinnern... Weil wegen 14tägiger Turnus und so... aber da sind die eh raus aussem Zyklus... Gottchen, bin ich müde... Mein Leben ist immer so leer ohne WoW...

Naja, geh ich halt gleich einfach arbeiten... :-)


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Februar 2008)

Was ist denn mit der Live-Wartung, die die schon 1-2x hatten? Wieso machen'se die nicht weiter?


----------



## Drusi (27. Februar 2008)

Blizz will halt auch mal an uns denken. Se hoffen warscheinlich das wir durch die andauernden Wartungsarbeiten auch endlich mal ne Mütze voll Schlaf abbekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Februar 2008)

Jo, nur blöd wenn man grad 8h gepennt hat und vor'm arbeiten noch twinken will ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... Naja, man kann ja nicht alles haben. ^^


----------



## RealGeiZt (27. Februar 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Jo, nur blöd wenn man grad 8h gepennt hat und vor'm arbeiten noch twinken will ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Oder so wie ich 
vorhin Feierabend gemacht und wollte jetzt auch noch schön twinken.
Find es immer wieder witzig wie ich verdränge das Mittwoch ist und ich es dann erst im login screen merke.

Aber wie schon gesagt man kann nicht alles haben ^^


----------



## Releasa (27. Februar 2008)

Moin moin,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da schläft man vor um morgens endlich mal Bergbau auf 300 zu bekommen, damit man endlich in der Scherbenwelt weiterquesten kann ohne unverrichteter Dinge an nem Mineralvorkommen vorbeimarschieren zu müssen und da kommt der große Schock.... *vor die Stirn hau* MITTWOCH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... SERVERWARTUNG *args* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .... Seit 4 Uhr bin ich wach, kann nicht mehr pennen und auf 300 (von 270) bin ich in einer Std. natürlich nicht gekommen. *hmpf*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na ja die Hoffnung noch vor der Arbeit endlich die magische Grenze erreichen zu können, kann ich wohl knicken... und heute nachmittag ist alles wieder weggefarmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Tag.... und dass die Server schnellstens wieder on gehen... achso Serverwartung war bei mir auch nicht angekündigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fint (27. Februar 2008)

Hmm..... So Langsam tut sich was es stehen weniger Server als offline da. Jetzt sind viele server schon ganz weg, sieht so aus als ob sie den laden gleich hoch Fahren.
So war es Letzte Woche auch erst wen alle Server weg sind gehen die ersten wieder on.
Ach ja, Und wenn schon ich bin jemand der lieber nachts Spielt und tags über schläft jeder so wie er will oder kann.

Gruß Hamsterboy


----------



## Georg217 (27. Februar 2008)

/push


----------



## Fint (27. Februar 2008)

Releasa schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Moin,

Ich Wünsche dir auch nen schönen Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achillezz (27. Februar 2008)

Ach ja, es ist mal wieder Mittwoch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gut das es die Wartung gibt, sonst wüsst ich glaub ich ned was wir für nen Wochentag haben.....
.....Nachtschicht bring mich aus dem Gleichgewicht! (schon die 2te Woche in folge) ^^

Naja, Glück auf! Weidmanns heil! Frohes warten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


greetz


----------



## Blood11 (27. Februar 2008)

moin moin, wan gehen den die server wieder on ?


----------



## Blood11 (27. Februar 2008)

momentan  scheint es als wären bei blizz alle internetverbindungen gekappt sein, blizzdownloader ladet nimmer blizzforum und seite funzt nimmer... das ist öde


----------



## schlaazer (27. Februar 2008)

Blood11 schrieb:


> momentan  scheint es als wären bei blizz alle internetverbindungen gekappt sein, blizzdownloader ladet nimmer blizzforum und seite funzt nimmer... das ist öde




^^ bei mir funzt die wow-europe.com Seite schon seit 3uhr nicht mehr ?!
noch jemand anderes das gleiche prob ??
liegts vllt am Provider ? (alice)


----------



## selale (27. Februar 2008)

Bei mir ist es genauso. Und die WoW Homepage ist mal wieder überlastet.

Noch ein Käffchen trinken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blood11 (27. Februar 2008)

überlastet ? hehe wenn alle den mittwochsthread hier kennen würden dan wäre der auch überlastet, sein wir froh das blizz das problem hat und nicht buffed ^^


----------



## schlaazer (27. Februar 2008)

Blood11 schrieb:


> überlastet ? hehe wenn alle den mittwochsthread hier kennen würden dan wäre der auch überlastet, sein wir froh das blizz das problem hat und nicht buffed ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich glaub nicht das die seite seit 4,5h überlastet ist ?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fandor (27. Februar 2008)

Doch weis leute gibt die alle 2 Sekunden F5 drücken um den Serverstatus abzufragen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schedy (27. Februar 2008)

heut bis 8 oder 11 server down? *gäähn*


----------



## Riane (27. Februar 2008)

Moin moin.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Habt ihr denn auch gut geschlafen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blood11 (27. Februar 2008)

kann nicht klagen *g* doch kann ich, hab kaum bis garnet geschlafen -.-


----------



## Missii (27. Februar 2008)

mir ist langweilig.... zum kotzen würde ja aufräumen aber das hab ich schon^^


----------



## Blood11 (27. Februar 2008)

mir auch... hm könnte mich mal anziehen.... hmm... neee...


----------



## Melrakal (27. Februar 2008)

Manche Leute wissen echt nix mit sich anzufangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schedy (27. Februar 2008)

spielt mal mit euch selber youp*rn.com  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dolore (27. Februar 2008)

Ich merke gerade das ich wohl nicht die einzige bin, der langweilig ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich geh mir nochn kaffee holen ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkknifi (27. Februar 2008)

schedy schrieb:


> spielt mal mit euch selber youp*rn.com
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


youp*rn.com rockt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  achso...

hatte langeweile und hab ne seite gesucht die mir den serverstatus anzeigt da wow-europe ja down ist.. also laut gamer-scene sind alle server on  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  schaut selbst http://wow.gamer-scene.com/serverstatus/


----------



## schlaazer (27. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Moin moin..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




^^ lol rl beschäftigung... hatte gestern frei... hab durchgemacht, geh jetzt duschen und dann arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

werd ich wohl heute etwas IMBA sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schedy (27. Februar 2008)

Darkknifi schrieb:


> youp*rn.com rockt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




österreicher? :>


----------



## Baloron (27. Februar 2008)

Arbeiten?...semesterferien ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
erst mal kaffee tanken dann den guten alten bmw abholen lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und dann chillen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyriann (27. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgähn 

schön das wir alle wieder mehr oder weniger wach sind und uns hier versammelt haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zafue (27. Februar 2008)

Moin,

Wunderbar, da verschläft man einmal wieder seit 1 1/2 Jahren, und entscheidet sich wieder nach 1 1/2 jahren, ein einziges mal den Tag zuhause zu bleiben und NICHT in die Schule zu gehen, weil man sich ja auch mal eine Auszeit gönnen möchte, und denkt sich spielste dein Twink schnell auf 40.... und schon stürmt mich Blizz an und richtet einen hin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , dauert bis 10 ca ge? ....

Naja glaub ich geh doch zur schule =O.


----------



## Vatenkeist (27. Februar 2008)

yahoo mal wieder zeit DIABLO2:LOD zu spielen mein DUDU gibt VOLLGAS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baloron (27. Februar 2008)

nee dauert bis 11 (sagen sie zumindest^^ meist gehts eher wieder)


----------



## Riane (27. Februar 2008)

Zafue schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Wunderbar, da verschläft man einmal wieder seit 1 1/2 Jahren, und entscheidet sich wieder nach 1 1/2 jahren, ein einziges mal den Tag zuhause zu bleiben und NICHT in die Schule zu gehen, weil man sich ja auch mal eine Auszeit gönnen möchte, und denkt sich spielste dein Twink schnell auf 40.... und schon stürmt mich Blizz an und richtet einen hin
> 
> ...



Sowas passiert einem immer nur am Mittwoch.. :x


----------



## Manitu2007 (27. Februar 2008)

Einen schönen Guten Morgen euch allen und nen schönen Tag wünsch ich euch.

Und möge eure Kaffeemaschiene nie den Geist aufgeben..^^


----------



## Vebla (27. Februar 2008)

Ach mist... Da wacht man mal vorzeitig auf, weil man gestern so früh nach der Arbeit von der Freundin so fertig gemacht worden ist und was ist? Es ist Mittwoch. Na Mahlzeit... Ich zieh mir noch nen Kaffee und dann gehts wieder schaffen...


----------



## Achillezz (27. Februar 2008)

Kann nicht mal jemand schreiben, dass die Server wieder "on" sind???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexogan (27. Februar 2008)

Hehe,
wünsch auch nen guten morgen...!!!
YO Semesterferien sind schon imba...v.a wennman noch 3 wochen hat...muhahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BadCryEye (27. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen WoW'ler,

es ist wieder Mittwoch und wir haben endlich Zeit hier wieder rumzuspamen ;-)


----------



## choro (27. Februar 2008)

moin zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was mich allerdings grade etwas verwundert, ist die die tatsache, dass ich noch ned mal auf die offizielle hp von wow komme.... oder hat arcor etwa wieder seiten gesperrt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

na, jetzt mach ich erstmal kaffee, dann sehen wir weiter...und der hund will sicher auch noch raus...ich denke mal, dass sich bis dahin auch was getan hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


möge das licht mit euch sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *lol*


----------



## m1gu3l (27. Februar 2008)

jawoll mal wieder ein Mittwoch Morgen der ins Land zieht und ich hab endlich ne gute nachricht für euch:

Mittwoch ist nicht nur der gamelose vormittag sondern ab sofort euer badetag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




also geht  alle mal unter die dusche, frühstückt ordentlich und dann sieht die welt auch schon wieder besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in diesem sinne :>


----------



## Tijuana (27. Februar 2008)

Och man ey es ist sooo langweilig^^ *g*
Jemand weibliches hier mit icq um der langeweile etwas ausm weg zu gehen *grins*


----------



## Ganieda (27. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Moin moin..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Guten Morgen, geschlafen hab ich gut, nur, kann mir einer sagen warum das Bett morgens immer so kuschelig warm sein muß? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long


----------



## Hexogan (27. Februar 2008)

Yup, hab ich auch schon festgestellt. 
Sämtliche WOW-Seiten sind nicht erreichbar...hab aber kein arcor sondern aol (ich weiß ich schäme mich dafür)

achja hab ichs schon erwähnt?! Semesterferien ftw


----------



## Isador87 (27. Februar 2008)

ÜÜÜÜÄÄÄHHHH! *gähn* Morgens... *Kaffee schlürf*

Und? Was gibs neues?


----------



## Mystasia (27. Februar 2008)

Hmmmm Badetag ????


Das ist schlecht hier in der Chinafarmerzentrale dürfen wir nur Sonntags baden und dann müssen wir uns das Wasser auch noch mit 5 anderen Teilen.
Also ich nutze Mittwoche immer dafür in die Stadt zu gehen mir neuen Runenstoff zu kaufen und mir mal nen neues Schweizermesser zuzulegen das mim Kürschnern dann besser geht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tijuana (27. Februar 2008)

Dasselbe wie jeden Mittwoch ^^


----------



## Nehemiah (27. Februar 2008)

maaan ich hasse mittwoch... habe zwar das glück erst um 13 uhr arbeiten zu müssen, aber wenn die server bis 11 down sind lohnt sich das ja fast nicht mehr -.-


----------



## Mystasia (27. Februar 2008)

Hexogan schrieb:


> Yup, hab ich auch schon festgestellt.
> Sämtliche WOW-Seiten sind nicht erreichbar...hab aber kein arcor sondern aol (ich weiß ich schäme mich dafür)
> 
> achja hab ichs schon erwähnt?! Semesterferien ftw







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ja endlich das wars mit WoW, hehehe.
          In Frankreich sind Streiks ausgebrochen, die Gamemmaster wollen mehr Gold und die Technik 
          needet einen höheren Ingiskill.


----------



## Hexogan (27. Februar 2008)

Nehemiah schrieb:


> maaan ich hasse mittwoch... habe zwar das glück erst um 13 uhr arbeiten zu müssen, aber wenn die server bis 11 down sind lohnt sich das ja fast nicht mehr -.-




Naja ich hab noch hoffnung das eher weitergeht, letzte woche waren die server um dreiviertel 9 online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))


----------



## Hexogan (27. Februar 2008)

Mystasia schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ja endlich das wars mit WoW, hehehe.
> ...




Huhu in welcher Welt lebst du denn?!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (27. Februar 2008)

Melrakal schrieb:


> Manche Leute wissen echt nix mit sich anzufangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hey Mel... Dich liest man hier auch mal wieder *freu*

Aber wo sind meine Manieren hin? Erstmal "Guten Morgen zusammen". /bow


----------



## Mystasia (27. Februar 2008)

Hexogan schrieb:


> Huhu in welcher Welt lebst du denn?!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Stormwind / Ogrimar jenachdem


----------



## Engadriel (27. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen,

immer das Gleiche ... die Nacht von Dienstag auf Mittwoch ist die Nacht, in der ich am häufigsten durchmache(n muss) ... Und jedesmal weiß ich nicht, wie ich mir die Nacht um die Ohren schlagen soll. ... Noch nich mal im WoW-Forum stöbern ist. *seufz* *gähn* *müde bin* ... Nur noch bis 16 Uhr durchhalten und dann in die Heia ... *gäääääähn*


----------



## Riane (27. Februar 2008)

Ganieda schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, geschlafen hab ich gut, nur, kann mir einer sagen warum das Bett morgens immer so kuschelig warm sein muß?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das würd ich auch zu gerne mal erfahren.. :x Aber dafür ist es in den ÖV am morgen auch mega bequem und kuschlig. hingegen man abend keine 2min. da sitzen kann.. :/


----------



## Isador87 (27. Februar 2008)

&#8222;Kommt, Leute, wir müssen uns auf nächsten Mittwoch vorbereiten&#8230;&#8220;

&#8222;Wieso, Isador? Was wollen wir denn nächsten Mittwoch machen?&#8220;

&#8222;Dasselbe, was wir jeden Mittwoch machen, Leute. Wir versuchen, den Serverdown zu überstehen.&#8220;


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

hab voll vergessen das heute Mittwoch ist 
hmmm - ich leb wohl in der "perfekt" zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(uhhh wievie das jetzt wohl verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Shamozz (27. Februar 2008)

Ich hasse es, wenn ich morgens mit meinem Frühstück vomr Rechner sitze, das "WoW-Icon" drücke mich einloggen will. Und es dann nicht funktioniert..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganieda (27. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Das würd ich auch zu gerne mal erfahren.. :x Aber dafür ist es in den ÖV am morgen auch mega bequem und kuschlig. hingegen man abend keine 2min. da sitzen kann.. :/




Ja und vor allem schön ruhig, keiner quatsch, alle lassen einen in Ruhe, ideal für Morgenmuffel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bigenni (27. Februar 2008)

Morgens halb 9 in Deutschland.....

WoW-Server wie immer Down....

Noch nich richtig ausgeschlafen....

1.Kanne Kaffee leer....

Mach doch mal was sinnvolles....


----------



## Riane (27. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hab voll vergessen das heute Mittwoch ist
> hmmm - ich leb wohl in der "perfekt" zeit
> 
> 
> ...



pr0n?



Ganieda schrieb:


> Ja und vor allem schön ruhig, keiner quatsch, alle lassen einen in Ruhe, ideal für Morgenmuffel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja Morgenmuffel net.. Aber dafür bequemlichkeit ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..oke, ich hasse es auch wenn mich am Morgen jemand die ganze Zeit zulabert.. :x


----------



## Flavia_Nina (27. Februar 2008)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen, an diesem WoW freien Mittwoche morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hol mir eben mal 'nen Kaffee und amüsiere mich mit meiner Bügelwäsche - vll schaff ich die ja, bevor der Server wieder geht  XD

In diesem Sinne - nicht aufgeben - auch dieser Mittwoch geht vorbei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (27. Februar 2008)

moin alle miteinander
ach heute ist mittwoch?
das kann nur eines bedeuten
richtig: heute abend nach der arbeit ist badminton angesagt


----------



## Hexogan (27. Februar 2008)

bigenni schrieb:


> Morgens halb 9 in Deutschland.....
> 
> WoW-Server wie immer Down....
> 
> ...




....hol dir ein Snickers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (27. Februar 2008)

Hexogan schrieb:


> ....hol dir ein Snickers
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und die Sponsern wir auch nicht.. ;D Ich mag Snickers Werbungen ^^


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (27. Februar 2008)

wollte mein acc wieder einzahlen aber die seite ist vielleicht auch down und wow forum geht bei mir auch nicht >.<


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> ...
> richtig: heute abend nach der arbeit ist badminton angesagt



rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


badminton !!!!! muahhahahahah
das hab ich das letzte mal gespielt da war ich - ähm 10 jahre oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also schon ziemlich lang her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (27. Februar 2008)

@ b1ubb :
nein du hast bestimmt eher Federball gespielt
mit 10 jahren

edit: sport taete dir auch mal ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flavia_Nina (27. Februar 2008)

Sport wäre ja auch ne nette alternative - aber zu dem mittwöchlichen Server down Desaster sind meine Kinder auch noch krank zu hause ...  ne ne - so ein Pech aber auch - kann ich wieder keinen Sport machen XD


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> @ b1ubb :
> nein du hast bestimmt eher Federball gespielt
> mit 10 jahren
> 
> ...



ich geh jeden 2ten tags ins fitness center 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich mach genug sport =)

wtf - was ist der unterschied zwischen federball und dem was du machst ?


----------



## Riane (27. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich geh jeden 2ten tags ins fitness center
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Badminton ist Aggressiver! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Und Badminton ist mal mega nice.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So wie Unihockey, Baseball, Basketball.. ach Sport ist was feines!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flavia_Nina (27. Februar 2008)

wtf - was ist der unterschied zwischen federball und dem was du machst ?
[/quote]



Die Art wie man den Schläger hält - hat zumindest mein Sportlehrer behauptet - Federball kann man angeblich auch mit der Bratpfanne spielen XD


----------



## Ganieda (27. Februar 2008)

Badminton wird schneller gespielt, da Ziel ist den anderen zum schwitzen zu bringen, hehe


----------



## Hexogan (27. Februar 2008)

ich kann aber auch aggressives Federball spielen...*schwöre*

Wie nennt man dann das?!?! @ Badminton Experte..oÔ


----------



## Antagonist (27. Februar 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ2k-tsX5KE

Wer jetzt noch über "Federball" lacht....


----------



## Grivok (27. Februar 2008)

Federball ist viel langsamer und das ziel beim Federball ist nicht unbedingt den gegner von einer eckle in die andere zu schicken
wenn du beim badminton richtig aggressiv spielst und dauernd zwischen langen und kurzen baellen abwechselst ist das weit anstrengender
ich weiss auf jeden fallm, dass ich nach den 90 minuten heute abned wieder sehr sehr zufrieden sein werde

@ hexogan: da beim federball meist die leichteste Variante des "balles" benutzt wird geht da agressiv nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ b1ubb: ich geh normalerweise auch 2 mal ins studio, aber das ist auf dauer zu langweilig, da ist badminton ne gute abwechslung


----------



## Hexogan (27. Februar 2008)

Antagonist schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ2k-tsX5KE
> 
> Wer jetzt noch über "Federball" lacht....




lolamat²!! Na dann bleib ich wohl eher bei Fußball und aggressiven Federball...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Riane (27. Februar 2008)

ipsec76 schrieb:


> Spiele ich auch und immer mit ner Bratpfanne oder wie heisst das Spiel möglichst mit einem kleinen hastigen Handgelenkschwenker das Omlett zu wenden......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha! ;D
Fitnesscenter sind doch für'n Arsch.. :x


----------



## schedy (27. Februar 2008)

euer geschreibsl wird langweilig, wird zeit das die server wieder on kommen :>

eSport = der beste sport 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steleon (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

habe gelesen,daß die server on sind,aber man den ordner wdb inhalt löschen soll,
aber es kommt trotzdem die meldung,daß keiner verbindung zum server.
sonst kommt ja auch immer die info,das wartungsarbeiten


----------



## Achillezz (27. Februar 2008)

Ich will euch ja nicht unterbrechen......aber ich geh ma pennen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weckt mich wenn die Server "on" sind!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaiwanischesZwergkaninchen (27. Februar 2008)

naja das ist für mich kein "federball" sondern Badminton!


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

Antagonist schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ2k-tsX5KE
> 
> Wer jetzt noch über "Federball" lacht....



Rofl - das Movie ist ja hammer hart !!!!
respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Riane schrieb:


> Haha! ;D
> Fitnesscenter sind doch für'n Arsch.. :x



fitnesscenter the place to be 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baloron (27. Februar 2008)

Fitnesscenter sind was für die zuckerpüppchen die angst vorm wetter haben(ned böse sein,is ned ganz ernst gemeint^^).ich war gestern mal wieder ne schöne runde crosscountry fahren am fuß der zugspitze.nach 40 km weiß man das man noch lebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steleon (27. Februar 2008)

server on?

http://www.wow4you.net/


----------



## Baloron (27. Februar 2008)

nein


----------



## Lorhinger (27. Februar 2008)

Baloron schrieb:


> nein



Geduld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (27. Februar 2008)

morgen
*kaffee holen*

na wie is wer wurde heute alles gebannt?


----------



## Riane (27. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Rofl - das Movie ist ja hammer hart !!!!
> respekt
> 
> 
> ...



Ach komm, hör auf.. ;D




Baloron schrieb:


> *Fitnesscenter sind was für die zuckerpüppchen die angst vorm wetter haben*(ned böse sein,is ned ganz ernst gemeint^^).ich war gestern mal wieder ne schöne runde crosscountry fahren am fuß der zugspitze.nach 40 km weiß man das man noch lebt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rischisch! 
Zudem ist es da doch mega langweilig.. :x In einem Clup irgend ein Sport auszuüben, macht doch viel mehr spass! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (27. Februar 2008)

du!
die server sind naemlich gar nicht down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (27. Februar 2008)

> die server sind naemlich gar nicht down




red nicht son mist daher


----------



## Baloron (27. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> In einem Clup irgend ein Sport auszuüben, macht doch viel mehr spass!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bin deiner meinung^^ ausser der sache mit dem club, mit denen fahr ich nur wenn wir mal wieder wissen wollen wer schneller ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber iwie hast auch recht...mit nem trainigspartner fängt man erst an richtig loszulegen und an die grenze zu gehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonecloud (27. Februar 2008)

Das ja gmein, jetz gehen alle gucken ob die Server wieder on sind :-)


----------



## Grivok (27. Februar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> red nicht son mist daher



hier darf ich das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ausserdem wer von uns kann das schon beurteilen ob die down sind oder nicht
60% der leute die hier viel posten sitzen vorm rechner auf der arbeit


----------



## Riane (27. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> hier darf ich das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja.. irgendwie weiss ich nicht so recht, was ich von dem Satz halten soll.. irgendwie ist der richtig krass negativ, oder nicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baloron (27. Februar 2008)

ich ned...ah student sein is sooo toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....ausser der sache mit dem geld...der freizeit in der prüfungszeit...dem schlechten mensa essen..den miesen proffs...jaja student sein is toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonecloud (27. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> hier darf ich das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jo und die restlichen 40% warten nur drauf dass sie wieder spielen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexogan (27. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> hier darf ich das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ACHTUNG ACHTUNG!!! Nörgel Grivok ist wieder online...oÔ

Ich gehör zu den 40% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 SF ftw


----------



## Valton (27. Februar 2008)

wusste nicht das es jeden mittwoch ist,hab schon das schlimmste befürchtet


----------



## Fint (27. Februar 2008)

Stonecloud schrieb:


> Jo und die restlichen 40% warten nur drauf dass sie wieder spielen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm... weiss eigentlich einer was Blizzard bei Server arbeiten macht ?

ach ja und ich denk schon das die server down sind weil...... die Blizzard seite auch nicht funzt bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (27. Februar 2008)

Fint schrieb:


> Hmm... weiss eigentlich einer was Blizzard bei Server arbeiten macht ?
> 
> ach ja und ich denk schon das die server down sind weil...... die Blizzard seite auch nicht funzt bei mir
> 
> ...



Sowie Arsenal auch nicht erreichbar ist.. :x


----------



## Grivok (27. Februar 2008)

Hexogan schrieb:


> ACHTUNG ACHTUNG!!! Nörgel Grivok ist wieder online...oÔ



ich noergel nicht
ich kritisiere konstruktiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (27. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> 60% der leute die hier viel posten sitzen vorm rechner auf der arbeit



achsooo so nennt man das wenn an nen andern pc geht und dafür geld kriegt
cool^^


----------



## Grimdhoul (27. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> hier darf ich das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich weil ich es auf in der firma spielen kann ^^


----------



## Mephan (27. Februar 2008)

Is mann einmal mal zuhause und kann nichts machen *heul*


Kaffee hol und warten.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Releasa (27. Februar 2008)

So endlich im Büro, die ersten Arbeiten erledigt und FRÜHSTÜCK... man hier ist ja was los am Mi Morgen... gut das zu wissen.... 

Jetzt störts mich auch nicht mehr so sehr, dass die Server down sind. Geärgert hätt's mich, wenn ich kurz vorm zur Arbeit fahren hätte feststellen müssen, dass die Server wieder funzen ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so hab ich hier jemanden zum "spielen" *gnomisch kicher*



Mephan schrieb:


> Is mann einmal mal zuhause und kann nichts machen *heul*
> Kaffee hol und warten....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist doch immer so.... auch mein Sohn wird grundsätzlich Mittwochs krank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raphigo (27. Februar 2008)

hiho, hat jemand eine Ahnung wie lang das heut gehn soll?


----------



## Toyuki (27. Februar 2008)

Raphigo schrieb:


> hiho, hat jemand eine Ahnung wie lang das heut gehn soll?



so gegen 20uhr sollten die server wieder on sein laut blizzard











/ironie off

ka wie immer max bis 11

@ Riane wasn lvl is dein shami?


----------



## TaiwanischesZwergkaninchen (27. Februar 2008)

Waren nicht letzte woche "richtige wartungsarbeiten" ?? Blizz hatt es ja so eingeführt das sie nicht mehr jede woche richtige wartungsarbeiten machen, wenn nichts ansteht. Was mich wundert das in "log-in" Bildschirm auch nicht angezeigt wird das wartungsarbeiten sind bzw wie lange sie dauern. Naja hoffe bis 11uhr geht wieder alles!!


----------



## Fint (27. Februar 2008)

Tja für die leute die um 8 uhr feierabend haben ist das echt scheibenkleister


----------



## Toyuki (27. Februar 2008)

Lol seit langem mal wieder ein "wow hp is down" thread ...
ich frag mich ob die leute ich nicht nachdenken oder zu du... sind -.-


----------



## MoeMT384 (27. Februar 2008)

So, mein Kaffee ist mittlerweile leer, aber ich muss immer noch warten... bis 18:30 Uhr sogar ;-) Solange gehen meine persönlichen Wartungsarbeiten... sitze nämlich auch wie die restlichen 60 % im Büro

Viel Spaß allen, die gleich schon wieder zocken können!

MfG
mOe


----------



## Mephan (27. Februar 2008)

Releasa schrieb:


> Ist doch immer so.... auch mein Sohn wird grundsätzlich Mittwochs krank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




tztz so war das nicht gemeint....Mittwochs ist ein Tag wo ich entspannt arbeiten kann xD weil erstmal nichts geht.....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (27. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> so gegen 20uhr sollten die server wieder on sein laut blizzard
> /ironie off
> 
> ka wie immer max bis 11
> ...



Lvl 68.. aber auch nur weil ich seit lvl 66 ununterbrochen Hdz1 abfarme, wegen dieser beschissenen Axt. bin da schon bald Respektvoll, ohne einmal Hdz2 gesehen zu haben! ;D 
Hab mir geschworen, dass ich sie wenigstens einmal bekomm.. :x


----------



## wowobu (27. Februar 2008)

Aber warum ist http://www.wow-europe.com/ down???


das ist nicht normal..........


----------



## Toyuki (27. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Lvl 68.. aber auch nur weil ich seit lvl 66 ununterbrochen Hdz1 abfarme, wegen dieser beschissenen Axt. bin da schon bald Respektvoll, ohne einmal Hdz2 gesehen zu haben! ;D
> Hab mir geschworen, dass ich sie wenigstens einmal bekomm.. :x



MUHAHAHAH pwned!

willst net mit 70 healer werden?^^
wenn ja shit one axt xD


----------



## Riane (27. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> MUHAHAHAH pwned!
> 
> willst net mit 70 healer werden?^^
> wenn ja shit one axt xD



Ne, will es als Verstärker probieren! :>
Und ja man.. :x ab acht runs hab ich aufgehört zu zählen.. :/

ps: bekomm nun schon wispers mit:,,Ach du armer, schon wieder am Hdz1 grp suchen?'' oder ,,immer noch hdz1?^^'' usw. :x


----------



## Toyuki (27. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Ne, will es als Verstärker probieren! :>
> Und ja man.. :x ab acht runs hab ich aufgehört zu zählen.. :/



bist den schmied? als verstärker ist der kolben ziemlich geil


----------



## Riane (27. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> bist den schmied? als verstärker ist der kolben ziemlich geil



Nö, Bergbau und Juwi.. ;D Als verstärker ist es echt grausam eine gute Waffe zu finden.. :x 
Wie bist du denn im moment geskillt?


----------



## Toyuki (27. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Nö, Bergbau und Juwi.. ;D Als verstärker ist es echt grausam eine gute Waffe zu finden.. :x
> Wie bist du denn im moment geskillt?



bin heal0r aber überlegt grade umzuskillen oder 2 shami zu machen weil verstärker hat mir auch derbe fun gemacht @ lvling  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonecloud (27. Februar 2008)

Könnt ihr mal bitte beim thema bleiben?? 
Für sowas macht noch bitte nen eigenen thread auf 

/reportet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (27. Februar 2008)

Also ich hab auc nen 70er Verstärker und kann jedem nur die S1-Keulen oder -Äxte ans Herz legen. Oder auch Kombination aus MH-Faustwaffe und Axt/Keule.

Hab zweimal die 2.6er Keule und bin damit bisher erst mal sehr zufrieden, da da auch je 9 Trefferwertung drauf sind und der Schaden über allem liegt an das man relativ unkompliziert sonst kommt sind die auch für's PvE prima 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/edit:


Stonecloud schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal bitte beim thema bleiben??
> Für sowas macht noch bitte nen eigenen thread auf
> 
> /reportet
> ...


Ach ja, und was ist hier das Thema? Darf man anstatt etwas sinnvollem hier nur "*whine* server down" o.ä. posten? Oo


----------



## Riane (27. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> bin heal0r aber überlegt grade umzuskillen oder 2 shami zu machen weil verstärker hat mir auch derbe fun gemacht @ lvling
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verstärker find ich halt mega nice, weil ich sicher ein Jahr lang als Caster rumgewatschelt bin.. :x
Und auf heal umskillen, brauch ich nicht, da ich Privaten heal hab für mich! ;D



nalcarya schrieb:


> Also ich hab auc nen 70er Verstärker und kann jedem nur die S1-Keulen oder *-Äxte ans Herz legen. Oder auch Kombination aus MH-Faustwaffe und Axt/Keule.*
> 
> Hab zweimal die 2.6er Keule und bin damit bisher erst mal sehr zufrieden, da da auch je 9 Trefferwertung drauf sind und der Schaden über allem liegt an das man relativ unkompliziert sonst kommt sind die auch für's PvE prima
> 
> ...



Hatte ich mit 70 eigentlich auch vor.. bin schon fleissig am Ehre sammeln! :>


----------



## Eichensarg (27. Februar 2008)

da fällt mir doch grad auf heut is mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 guten morgen zusammen hehe hätt ichs doch fast verpasst


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Verstärker find ich halt mega nice, weil ich sicher ein Jahr lang als Caster rumgewatschelt bin.. :x
> Und auf heal umskillen, brauch ich nicht, da ich Privaten heal hab für mich! ;D



haben shamys schon ein heal ele ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorhinger (27. Februar 2008)

wowobu schrieb:


> Aber warum ist http://www.wow-europe.com/ down???
> das ist nicht normal..........




das habe ich aber schon oft erlebt, an einem mittwoch.

vielleicht haben die chinesen die server ja auch gehackt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (27. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> haben shamys schon ein heal ele ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hab ich mir echt letzthin auch überlegt.. sowas fehlt noch! ;D


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

das kommt dann alles heute mit patch 2.4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (27. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> haben shamys schon ein heal ele ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hm hatte das falsch verstanden^^ und ne leider net ne schöner buff wären wenn wir endlich mal ne petbar für die bekommen

ele wird ja mit 2.4 "rausgepatcht" das is nicht mehr schön was blizzard da macht der wird nur noch genervt...


@ Stonecloud

könntest aufhörnen so sinnlosen shice zu posten? 
mimimimimmimimimi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (27. Februar 2008)

Patch2.4 wird eben auf die Server aufgespielt, steht im offiziellen WoW Forum Link: www.wow-europe.de/wfiaokpe.html


----------



## Stonecloud (27. Februar 2008)

Oh sorry ich wollte dich nicht zum whinen bringen
tut mir schrecklich leid  Toyuki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (27. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Hatte ich mit 70 eigentlich auch vor.. bin schon fleissig am Ehre sammeln! :>


Hehe, ja so hab ich das auch gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich erklären viele aus meiner Gilde für verrückt, weil mein main ja Schurke ist und ich dann als Schami auch noch den 2x1Hand-Melee-Weg gehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drusi (27. Februar 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Patch2.4 wird eben auf die Server aufgespielt, steht im offiziellen WoW Forum Link: www.wow-europe.de/wfiaokpe.html





hmmm wenn die site ma gehn würd koennt man auch mal schauen =P


----------



## Toyuki (27. Februar 2008)

Stonecloud schrieb:


> Oh sorry ich wollte dich nicht zum whinen bringen
> tut mir schrecklich leid  Toyuki
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bin untröstlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@ nalcarya 
nahkampf süchtig?^^


----------



## Grivok (27. Februar 2008)

Stonecloud schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal bitte beim thema bleiben??
> Für sowas macht noch bitte nen eigenen thread auf
> 
> /reportet
> ...



wenn es ein witz sein sollte war der gut
wenn du tatsaechlich report gedrueckt hast.....viel spass beim warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ nalcarya
finde als schami ist melee der einfachste weg zu leveln
mein schami bleibt das auch noch ne weile
und irgendwann muss ich mich entscheiden wie ich den skille
irgendwie befuerchte ich, der wird heiler


----------



## Ilúvatar1 (27. Februar 2008)

*kommtindenthreadreingeschlendert*

...


*kraztsichundschautsichdabeium*

...

*packtsichnetassekaffee*

...

*moin*


----------



## Toyuki (27. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> wenn es ein witz sein sollte war der gut
> wenn du tatsaechlich report gedrueckt hast.....viel spass beim warten
> 
> 
> ...



der macht derbe fun als healer =)


1000er Post  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baloron (27. Februar 2008)

moin iluvatar^^

achja....shampoo hilft präventiv gegen läuse^^


----------



## Stonecloud (27. Februar 2008)

Natürlich war das ein Witz... Ja ich weiß es ist früh am morgen... Dachte aber man kann es verstehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menora (27. Februar 2008)

also is heut patchday oder wie?


----------



## nalcarya (27. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> @ nalcarya
> finde als schami ist melee der einfachste weg zu leveln
> mein schami bleibt das auch noch ne weile
> und irgendwann muss ich mich entscheiden wie ich den skille
> irgendwie befuerchte ich, der wird heiler


Jau, zum Leveln ist es definitiv das angenehmste - war anfangs Ele geskillt, so bis Level 34 oder 36, dann kam Patch 2.3 und ich hab die Talente neu verteilt. Ging dann einfach schneller, viel weniger Regzeit und so (ja, cih weiß dass da auch die EP-Zahlen geändert wurden, das kam dann auch ncoh dazu^^).



Toyuki schrieb:


> bin untröstlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Könnte man wohl so sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (27. Februar 2008)

Stonecloud schrieb:


> Natürlich war das ein Witz... Ja ich weiß es ist früh am morgen... Dachte aber man kann es verstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sags doch einfach du magst mich net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (27. Februar 2008)

That could be the end of the world.....of warcraft!


----------



## Grivok (27. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Könnte man wohl so sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dabei ist caster vor allem in Karazhan an manchen stellen viel entspannter
von heiler ganz zu schweigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@toyuki
naja ich weiss, dass der derbe spass macht als heiler...
hab aber nen raid-baum
noch nen heiler waere fast verschwendung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> dabei ist caster vor allem in Karazhan an manchen stellen viel entspannter
> von heiler ganz zu schweigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



als caster ist es immer "entspannter" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (27. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> dabei ist caster vor allem in Karazhan an manchen stellen viel entspannter
> von heiler ganz zu schweigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



caster haben doch eh nur 2 tasten die sie immer drücken 
die sind doch schon überfordet wenn sie auf ihre aggro achten müssen
oder wenn sie als mage mal magie bannen müssten....


----------



## Schleppel (27. Februar 2008)

> hampoo hilft präventiv gegen läuse



blödsinn, auf dauernd gewaschenen haaren finden die viecher eher halt, als auf fettigen dh. heisst es "shampoo hilft läusen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schimpansky (27. Februar 2008)

Kommt heute der Patch drauf oder erst nächste woche?


----------



## Baloron (27. Februar 2008)

ok schleppel danke für den tip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoffe meine freundin wird ned allzu sauer


----------



## Dalmus (27. Februar 2008)

Stonecloud schrieb:


> Natürlich war das ein Witz... Ja ich weiß es ist früh am morgen... Dachte aber man kann es verstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


War zu subtil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich fand ihn gut.^^
So, auf der Arbeit angekommen, aber irgendwas fehlt noch. *grübel*
Oi, Kaffeee..... bis später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (27. Februar 2008)

Schimpansky schrieb:


> Kommt heute der Patch drauf oder erst morgen?



*Akte X Musik einspiel*

*mitpfeiff*


----------



## Grivok (27. Februar 2008)

Schimpansky schrieb:


> Kommt heute der Patch drauf oder erst morgen?




wenn du 2.4 meinst und mit morgen in 2-3 monaten meinst....dann JA


----------



## Riane (27. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> *Könnte man wohl so sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das kann man nun auch verstehen wie man will.. *hrr-hrr* 
Aber wie meinst du das, ab 2.4 wird ele "rausgepatcht"? oO




Toyuki schrieb:


> caster haben doch eh nur 2 tasten die sie immer drücken
> die sind doch schon überfordet wenn sie auf ihre aggro achten müssen
> oder wenn sie als mage mal magie bannen müssten....


Wehe du sagst etwas schlechtes über Mages.. :x Dann fang ich an zu whynen.. :/


----------



## Hexogan (27. Februar 2008)

Ich dachte schon Rauchen is ne blöde Sucht (bin Non-Smoker) aber was ich hier so übers Kaffeetrinken lesen is ja noch viiieel schlimmer....seit ihr alle koffein süchtig?! oÔ 

Hexo<----weder Raucher noch Kaffeetrinker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexogan (27. Februar 2008)

Schimpansky schrieb:


> Kommt heute der Patch drauf oder erst nächste woche?




*ZOOOOOOONKtonhöre*


----------



## Toyuki (27. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Das kann man nun auch verstehen wie man will.. *hrr-hrr*
> Aber wie meinst du das, ab 2.4 wird ele "rausgepatcht"? oO



der ele tree also Elementarshamis werden mal wieder genervt deswegen werden sie "rausgepatcht"


@ Hexogan

need kaffee 4 work 
wie soll ich sonnst wach bleiben?^^


----------



## Marsone (27. Februar 2008)

erst mal einen schlechten guten morgen euch wünsch ...(hehe weil die Server Down sind) und euch wünsch das sich das schnell ändert um doch noch einen schönen guten morgen daraus zu machen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (27. Februar 2008)

Hexogan schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon Rauchen is ne blöde Sucht (bin Non-Smoker) aber was ich hier so übers Kaffeetrinken lesen is ja noch viiieel schlimmer....seit ihr alle koffein süchtig?! oÔ




JAAAAA
ohne Koffein schlaf ich auf der Tastatur ein


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

auf jedenfall ohne keine 10 tassen kaffee halt ich den tag nicht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexogan (27. Februar 2008)

kleiner visit auf der seite mit youp....com dann wird man auch fit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (27. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> der ele tree also Elementarshamis werden mal wieder genervt deswegen werden sie "rausgepatcht"
> @ Hexogan
> 
> need kaffee 4 work
> wie soll ich sonnst wach bleiben?^^



Ach.. der Eletree.. jow oke das ist mir jacke wie hose! Hatte schon angst um mein Feuer und Erdele.. ;D


----------



## Stonecloud (27. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> sags doch einfach du magst mich net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das hast DU jetz gesagt.

Doch ich mag dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baloron (27. Februar 2008)

ich kombiniere es um maximale wirkung zu erzielen...großer pott kaff und ne kippe erwecken mich (fast) jeden tag zu neuem leben^^


----------



## mumba (27. Februar 2008)

Japp Japp, 2.4 kommt heut, auf einer Chinesischen Fan-Seite kann man sich die Datei jetzt schon downloaden. Kostet 21,99€ und man erhält zusaätzlich 500g + 2 Level geschenkt.


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

Stonecloud schrieb:


> Das hast DU jetz gesagt.
> 
> Doch ich mag dich
> 
> ...



wir sind aber keiner partnervermitlung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (27. Februar 2008)

hab wegen dem down ,nach 3monaten mal wieder hellgate gestartet, 4mins patches runtergeladen, dann startet des neu und sagt mir"es werden neue patches benötigt. spiel kann nicht starten"...loool 3monate hgL pause, 5mins wieder damit beschäftigen und schon wieder so böse auf den kagg TZ^^


----------



## Stonecloud (27. Februar 2008)

Wie man es macht ist es verkehrt. Da will man den einen aufmuntern kommt schon der nächste und wittert mehr...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manifesto (27. Februar 2008)

*schlendert in den Thread*

Ich hatte die Wahl zwischen a) duschen und b) trotz Server down am PC abpimmeln... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Guten Morgen ihrse ! ^^


----------



## Blood11 (27. Februar 2008)

SERVER SUÍND WIEDER ON!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yozoshura (27. Februar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> hab wegen dem down ,nach 3monaten mal wieder hellgate gestartet, 4mins patches runtergeladen, dann startet des neu und sagt mir"es werden neue patches benötigt. spiel kann nicht starten"...loool 3monate hgL pause, 5mins wieder damit beschäftigen und schon wieder so böse auf den kagg TZ^^



Lass es doch einfach! Hellgate stinkt eifach zu gewaltig. Ich habs zum glück bei meinem letzten versuch vor ca. 2 Wochen endgültig von der Festplatte gelöscht...sehr empfehlenswert dann kommt man nicht auf dumme Gedanken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexogan (27. Februar 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...32972&st=80

Beitrag von Ashen..muahahah!!!


----------



## Yozoshura (27. Februar 2008)

Blood11 schrieb:


> SERVER SUÍND WIEDER ON!!!!!!!!!!!



Na dann hf ihr scheiss suchtis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (27. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wir sind aber keiner partnervermitlung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*auf Mybuffed verweis* ..bist du dir da sicher? ;D


----------



## Schleppel (27. Februar 2008)

> SERVER SUÍND WIEDER ON!!!!!!!!!!




kick him!!!! ihr seid echt spacken eh!


----------



## Lordcocain (27. Februar 2008)

Baloron schrieb:


> ich kombiniere es um maximale wirkung zu erzielen...großer pott kaff und ne kippe erwecken mich (fast) jeden tag zu neuem leben^^



/signed

aber erstmal guten Morgen!

*Kaffeetrink*
*Kippeansteck*

Hat noch wer Kekse von Weihnachten?


----------



## Marsone (27. Februar 2008)

Blood11 schrieb:


> SERVER SUÍND WIEDER ON!!!!!!!!!!!




stimmt ja gar nicht^^


----------



## Thargoth (27. Februar 2008)

Blood11 schrieb:


> SERVER SUÍND WIEDER ON!!!!!!!!!!!



Ich hasse sowas!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wieder 15 Sekunden meines Lebens verschwendet bei dem Test ob das stimmt. ;P

Dauert aber wirklich lange heute... letzte Woche waren die Server um diese Uhrzeit schon lange wieder da.


----------



## Blood11 (27. Februar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> kick him!!!! ihr seid echt spacken eh!



tschuldigung aber mir ist so schrecklich langweilig *gähn*


----------



## mumba (27. Februar 2008)

Marsone schrieb:


> stimmt ja gar nicht^^



So, jetzt aber und ab zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marsone (27. Februar 2008)

noch spannende 32 Min .... wer schafft es als erster in Wow einzulocken...^^


----------



## Hexogan (27. Februar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> kick him!!!! ihr seid echt spacken eh!




na na na...gnamed wiad ned do herin!! Mia derfst no a weißbier bringa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (27. Februar 2008)

wir haben Mittwoch
wir haben den "mittwochs darf man sinnlos spammen"-Thread
also wtf ist im allgemeinen wieder los?
solche leute verdienen nen perma bann


----------



## Manifesto (27. Februar 2008)

Thargoth schrieb:


> Ich hasse sowas!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




/sign >_<


----------



## schedy (27. Februar 2008)

ich spiel schon seit 50 minuten cs .... ich halts nicht mehr aus!!!!!


----------



## Kite-X (27. Februar 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Japp Japp, 2.4 kommt heut, auf einer Chinesischen Fan-Seite kann man sich die Datei jetzt schon downloaden. Kostet 21,99€ und man erhält zusaätzlich 500g + 2 Level geschenkt.



Ja die Chinesen. Lustiges Volk..... Und nächste woche Sterntag (Das ist der 8. Tag in der Woche den nur Chinesenkennen, welchen mal ein Sack Reis umgefallen ist) kommt WotLk.

Hier ein Beweißfoto:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marsone (27. Februar 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> So, jetzt aber und ab zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ey... nur weil neu hier bin müßt mich nicht auf die Schippe nehm... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorhinger (27. Februar 2008)

Kite-X schrieb:


> Ja die Chinesen. Lustiges Volk..... Und nächste woche Sterntag (Das ist der 8. Tag in der Woche den nur Chinesenkennen, welchen mal ein Sack Reis umgefallen ist) kommt WotLk.
> 
> Hier ein Beweißfoto:
> 
> ...



LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (27. Februar 2008)

> na na na...gnamed wiad ned do herin!! Mia derfst no a weißbier bringa


^^

geh schleich di mit deim weisbier, des woare is eh des ottakringa....ds 16er blech komma sogn,am bestn mit ana eitrign^^


----------



## Riane (27. Februar 2008)

Haha.. musste hart lachen ab dem Bild Kite-X! ;D


----------



## Atinuviell (27. Februar 2008)

Lordcocain schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> aber erstmal guten Morgen!
> 
> ...




bis gestern hatte ich noch welche, selbstgebackene  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber moin erstmal


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

das bild ist echt weltklasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aird3viL (27. Februar 2008)

hehe wenigstens bin ich nich der einzige der das getestet hat ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (27. Februar 2008)

LOOL is das Bild dumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gleich mal gespeichert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (27. Februar 2008)

Hexogan schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...32972&st=80
> 
> Beitrag von Ashen..muahahah!!!





Göttlich!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (27. Februar 2008)

*sich nun auch nen Kaffee gemacht hat*

*feststell dass die Tasse nen feinen Riss hat und dadurch scheinbar undicht ist*

*Tuch hol und Tisch abwisch*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowobu (27. Februar 2008)

Wens noch lange geht spiel ich mit mir allein WOW das Brettspiel. LOL xD


----------



## Hexogan (27. Februar 2008)

nichmal css kannste spielen weil auf der einzigen map auf der ich alles owne keine online is..-.-


----------



## Manifesto (27. Februar 2008)

Hmpf... Server sind immer noch nicht oben.... :x


----------



## Fynnio (27. Februar 2008)

wowobu schrieb:


> Wens noch lange geht spiel ich mit mir allein WOW das Brettspiel. LOL xD



Wie geht denn das ? Will mitspielen ^^


----------



## Riane (27. Februar 2008)

Hexogan schrieb:


> nichmal css kannste spielen weil auf der einzigen map auf der ich alles owne keine online is..-.-



*auf kopf tätschel* Das wird schon.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marsone (27. Februar 2008)

da tut sich was


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

Manifesto schrieb:


> Hmpf... Server sind immer noch nicht oben.... :x



ist es schon 11 ? ne oder ?


----------



## IronBrutzler (27. Februar 2008)

Nur noch 22 Minuten. ^^


----------



## Marsone (27. Februar 2008)

News Fenster ist schon da ...aber einloggen geht noch nich


----------



## Dalmus (27. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> wir haben Mittwoch
> wir haben den "mittwochs darf man sinnlos spammen"-Thread
> also wtf ist im allgemeinen wieder los?
> solche leute verdienen nen perma bann


Es muß eine Art Fluch sein.
Wenn jetzt gleich noch einer einen S4- oder 2.4-Thread aufmacht... dann... dann... geh ich eine rauchen. So!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonecloud (27. Februar 2008)

Ui sie haben schon n kasten beim login bildschirm mit aktuellen news hingestellt es geht voran ^^


----------



## Aird3viL (27. Februar 2008)

ich glaubs nich hat man schon mal zeit ausm fenster zu gucken und da schneit das ^^ naja schnee regen is das wohl eher..... was man so alles endecken kann wenn die server down sind ... heheh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rojiblanco (27. Februar 2008)

Hordler können sich schon einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *gg*


----------



## Manifesto (27. Februar 2008)

Marsone schrieb:


> da tut sich was



Sind die Server jemals Punk 11:00 Uhr hochgefahren worden? ;-)


----------



## Kite-X (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo ich bin ein Blizzardmitarbeiter:

Ankündigung !!!!

Mit Patch 2.4 der heute auf die Offiziellen Wayne Server aufgespielt wird gibt es eine Veränderung der Schamanen Klasse:
1. Schamanen können nun Granit tragen (besser als Platte)
2. Schamanen können sich in einen Spektral Tiger verwandeln dafür fällt der Geisterwolf weg.
3. Und damit das wichtigste die Schamanen haben einen neuen Skilltree (Schatten oder Shadow)

hier ein paar Screenshots von einem Schattenschamane der Tanken kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





omfg habe ich lange weile


----------



## Hippie12 (27. Februar 2008)

Hexogan schrieb:


> nichmal css kannste spielen weil auf der einzigen map auf der ich alles owne keine online is..-.-




welche map is des? gabs dir vor 7 Jahren als ich noch gespielt hab schon?


----------



## Toyuki (27. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Es muß eine Art Fluch sein.
> Wenn jetzt gleich noch einer einen S4- oder 2.4-Thread aufmacht... dann... dann... geh ich eine rauchen. So!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oo einfach sO? das is ja böse gehst einfach rauchen...
k ich halt dann solang die luft an bis jmd das thread closed hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Kite-X

Noktat sollte man unten auch überschreiben wenn man net will das jmd den namen sehen kann


----------



## Schleppel (27. Februar 2008)

> ch glaubs nich hat man schon mal zeit ausm fenster zu gucken und da schneit das



^^bei uns hats 19,3 grad und steigend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (27. Februar 2008)

Boar, wann komm die Server on, ich lauf schon wie ein Tier im Zoo in meiner Bude auf und ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (27. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Es muß eine Art Fluch sein.
> Wenn jetzt gleich noch einer einen S4- oder 2.4-Thread aufmacht... dann... dann... geh ich eine rauchen. So!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder mein Liebling:
,,Kann ich mit S1 Kara Raiden?" °_°


----------



## Ganieda (27. Februar 2008)

Aird3viL schrieb:


> ich glaubs nich hat man schon mal zeit ausm fenster zu gucken und da schneit das ^^ naja schnee regen is das wohl eher..... was man so alles endecken kann wenn die server down sind ... heheh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Schnee??? Woher kommst Du? Bei uns regnets mal wieder


----------



## Atinuviell (27. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Es muß eine Art Fluch sein.
> Wenn jetzt gleich noch einer einen S4- oder 2.4-Thread aufmacht... dann... dann... geh ich eine rauchen. So!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich komme mit (muss ja jetzt in küche rauchen)


----------



## wowobu (27. Februar 2008)

@Fynnio

Gibts zu kaufen das Brettspiel....... Kanst gern mitspielen. LOL



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (27. Februar 2008)

20,4 grad *sing*

ich setzt mihc bis 11 auf die terasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marsone (27. Februar 2008)

Rojiblanco schrieb:


> Hordler können sich schon einloggen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





du Napf.... habs gerade noch probiert .... schlechter Witz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aird3viL (27. Februar 2008)

ich komm aus hamburg das wetter hier macht hamburg mal wieder alle ehre ^^ naja hat auch schon wieder aufgehört jetzt regnet es nur noch aber als Hamburger is man das sicherlich gewohnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Oder mein Liebling:
> ,,Kann ich mit S1 Kara Raiden?" °_°



ich setz noch einen drauf

kann ich mit s1 kara TANKEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Kite-X (27. Februar 2008)

Marsone schrieb:


> du Napf.... habs gerade noch probiert .... schlechter Witz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist ja mal wahre Intelligenz


----------



## Schleppel (27. Februar 2008)

20,5...*spam*


----------



## IronBrutzler (27. Februar 2008)

15 Minuten noch *aufgeregtseinwieeinkleineskind* xD


----------



## Kite-X (27. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich setz noch einen drauf
> 
> kann ich mit s1 kara TANKEN
> 
> ...




Bei uns fragen sie immer ob ein T6 Warri mal schnell RF Tanken kann.


----------



## wowobu (27. Februar 2008)

Aber warum ist die Website von WOW auch down weiss das jemand????

Müsst dringend mal meine Accounts verwalten....


----------



## Hexogan (27. Februar 2008)

Hippie12 schrieb:


> welche map is des? gabs dir vor 7 Jahren als ich noch gespielt hab schon?




also es sind eig. sämtliche pool maps 

poolparty_v2
poolparty_v3
poolparty_v5
poolparty_v6
poolday 

usw.


----------



## Baloron (27. Februar 2008)

hömmm.schleppel?....20grad in wien?im februar?....is bei euch die klimaerwärmung so krass oder was is kaputt?


----------



## Thalak (27. Februar 2008)

Kite-X schrieb:


> [...]
> 3. Und damit das wichtigste die Schamanen haben einen neuen Skilltree (Schatten oder Shadow)
> 
> hier ein paar Screenshots von einem Schattenschamane der Tanken kann.
> [...]


Als ich Level 63 war (und noch ein grausiges Interface hatte), gab es solche Tests auch schon beim Jäger. War für eine kurze Zeit ein Shadowhunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marsone (27. Februar 2008)

Kite-X schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal wahre Intelligenz





japp...wo du recht hast ...hast du recht...ist schon übel wenn man selbst nicht mitreden kann ^^


----------



## Kite-X (27. Februar 2008)

wowobu schrieb:


> Aber warum ist die Website von WOW auch down weiss das jemand????
> 
> Müsst dringend mal meine Accounts verwalten....



Ich sage nur Mister T macht sich gerade nen neuen Nachtelf Irokesen weil der andere genervt wurde


----------



## Riane (27. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich setz noch einen drauf
> 
> kann ich mit s1 kara TANKEN
> 
> ...



UUuuuuh.. xD


----------



## Golfyarmani (27. Februar 2008)

Rexxar immer noch nichts


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

war nicht schlecht oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (27. Februar 2008)

Kite-X schrieb:


> Bei uns fragen sie immer ob ein T6 Warri mal schnell RF Tanken kann.



geht besser:
letztens fragte einer im brachlandchannel ob sich ein ZWEITER tank fuer RFA findet
ich dachte nur "wusste gar nicht, dass man da nen ersten tank braucht"
hab dann schnell geholfen und die namen von 2 tanks und 2 heilern gepostet, damit die auch sicher durch diese schwierige instanz kommen


----------



## Kite-X (27. Februar 2008)

Thalak schrieb:


> Als ich Level 63 war (und noch ein grausiges Interface hatte), gab es solche Tests auch schon beim Jäger. War für eine kurze Zeit ein Shadowhunter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




der Shadow Hunter wird erst mit Patch 16.3.44324 eingeführt. Es war nur eine Kurze Zeit für ausgewählte Spieler möglich einen zu haben.


----------



## Riane (27. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> war nicht schlecht oder ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der war brutal! ;D


----------



## Hexogan (27. Februar 2008)

Baloron schrieb:


> hömmm.schleppel?....20grad in wien?im februar?....is bei euch die klimaerwärmung so krass oder was is kaputt?



20° FE is aber ned viel Eiswüste bei euch oder was?!? 

Achja und das mit dem Fußballspielen liebe ösis lernen wir nochmal...=))


----------



## Schleppel (27. Februar 2008)

^^nene grad celsius 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ka fussball interessiert mich absolut nich^^


----------



## Riane (27. Februar 2008)

ist bei euch buffed auch gerade abgespackt? ^^


----------



## Releasa (27. Februar 2008)

Jups, dafür funzt wow-europe.de wieder ^^


----------



## wowobu (27. Februar 2008)

Jop


----------



## Piefke^^ (27. Februar 2008)

Wenn jetzt Buffed auch noch down wäre, würde ich eiskalt eine Verschwörung vermuten^^


----------



## Riane (27. Februar 2008)

Haha.. mal sehen, ob Arsenal auch wieder funzt! :>


----------



## Schleppel (27. Februar 2008)

lol, es ist 11 und es geht trotzdem nicht....


----------



## Fynnio (27. Februar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> lol, es ist 11 und es geht trotzdem nicht....



ja normal


----------



## Meister Kaio (27. Februar 2008)

bei mir geht WoW-Europe noch immer net :'(


----------



## Riane (27. Februar 2008)

Arsenal funzt auch immer noch net.. :x


----------



## Schleppel (27. Februar 2008)

bald spiel ich nur noch 95er dos games....ONLINE^^^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piefke^^ (27. Februar 2008)

Ersten Server sind wieder on  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meiner net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marsone (27. Februar 2008)

die sind gemein...oder können keine Uhr lesen....ES IST 11 Uhr Leutz und nichts geht...*nerven liegen blank*.....warte ja nur seid 7.30 Uhr


----------



## wowobu (27. Februar 2008)

Site geht, Accountverwaltung nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (27. Februar 2008)

ja komm ja nur v 3ten 12std nachtdienst....und wart seit 8


----------



## Magicdwarf (27. Februar 2008)

Die ersten deutschen Realms sind wieder online.


----------



## Hexogan (27. Februar 2008)

na dann kannst jan noch 20 min. warten....wenn die ersten eh schon on sind dann dauerts eh nima lange oÔ


----------



## IronBrutzler (27. Februar 2008)

Juhu kann zocken ^^


----------



## Marsone (27. Februar 2008)

japp erste Server laufen wieder.....meiner auch noch nicht...*snief*


----------



## Kite-X (27. Februar 2008)

Marsone schrieb:


> japp erste Server laufen wieder.....meiner auch noch nicht...*snief*


Bist nicht alleine meiner will auch nicht. Aber mein Lvl 1 Gnom auf Aman Thul ist nun lvl 2. Hatte erholung


----------



## Madeleine (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo, bin noch relativ neu bei wow und brauche eure hilfe....also wegen den wartungsarbeiten eben wurde mir ein realm empfohlen, den ich auch annahm...naja und mein alter charakter ist net da ^^...also ich möchte eigentlich gaaanz normal wie immer spielen, dreh gleich durch... helft mir bitte, dass ich jetzt endlich spielen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piefke^^ (27. Februar 2008)

Es werden mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (27. Februar 2008)

hi leute bin neu hier 

naja sitzt heute hier rum weil ich bei mir nen rohrbruch hatte
nun wart ich bis einer kommt und das wieder heil macht
ja naja wow kann man auch net zocken 
aber muss gleich mal gucken ob mein server wieder geht

naja schönen tag noch allen und viel spaß beim zocken


----------



## Piefke^^ (27. Februar 2008)

Madeleine schrieb:


> Hallo, bin noch relativ neu bei wow und brauche eure hilfe....also wegen den wartungsarbeiten eben wurde mir ein realm empfohlen, den ich auch annahm...naja und mein alter charakter ist net da ^^...also ich möchte eigentlich gaaanz normal wie immer spielen, dreh gleich durch... helft mir bitte, dass ich jetzt endlich spielen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann ist dein Server noch nicht wieder on, warte einfach bis dein Server wieder on ist und wähle den dann aus, dort solltest du deinen Char finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

respekt ein neuer user der die stickys liest !

bam !!!!


----------



## Scharkal (27. Februar 2008)

@ Madeleine

Warte noch etwas bis dein Realm Online ist, dann ist auch dein Char wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf einen anderen Server mußt du auch einen neuen Char anfangen. Sind Servergebunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowobu (27. Februar 2008)

JUHU SERVER GEHT

voll die Erlösung   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kite-X (27. Februar 2008)

Ach und wie unser Chinesen Freund gesagt hat das 2.4 Heute kommt. Naja ich glaube wohl eher nicht........


----------



## Schleppel (27. Februar 2008)

wargh!! natürlich is das syndikat noch nicht online


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (27. Februar 2008)

ich bin chinahacker und wer bist du?


----------



## Schleppel (27. Februar 2008)

> ich bin chinahacker und wer bist du?



steht doch da...zitronenzüchter


----------



## Uthser (27. Februar 2008)

What wer kommt auf die Idee 2.4 käme heute? ^^


----------



## Grivok (27. Februar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> wargh!! natürlich is das syndikat noch nicht online




wir sind doch immer mit die letzten ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (27. Februar 2008)

Madeleine schrieb:


> Hallo, bin noch relativ neu bei wow und brauche eure hilfe....also wegen den wartungsarbeiten eben wurde mir ein realm empfohlen, den ich auch annahm...naja und mein alter charakter ist net da ^^...also ich möchte eigentlich gaaanz normal wie immer spielen, dreh gleich durch... helft mir bitte, dass ich jetzt endlich spielen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wow.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie wohl schon gesagt wurde, ist heute Patchday.. und in ca. 10 - 20min. wirst du auch wieder auf deinen alten Server weiter spielen können, da der auch wieder on sein sollte.. :>


----------



## Marsone (27. Februar 2008)

endlich...und bin mal weg..hoffe ihr seid auch bald dran...bye


----------



## Schleppel (27. Februar 2008)

aaahA das syndikat is nu auch on


----------



## Ceilyn (27. Februar 2008)

muede!!!


----------



## Shivara (27. Februar 2008)

Rexxar lässt ma wieder auf sich warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (27. Februar 2008)

Whaaaaa wo bleibt mein realm -.-


----------



## Gias (27. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> respekt ein neuer user der die stickys liest !
> 
> bam !!!!



sieh es als gelegenheit in dem thread hier auch mal was sinvoll zu schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (27. Februar 2008)

Gias schrieb:


> sieh es als gelegenheit in dem thread hier auch mal was sinvoll zu schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mhm!


----------



## Ceilyn (27. Februar 2008)

Ony ist schon wach <3


----------



## Grivok (27. Februar 2008)

Gias schrieb:


> sieh es als gelegenheit in dem thread hier auch mal was sinvoll zu schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



alles sinnvolle steht auf den ersten 2 seiten
wer die gelesen hat, weiss alles was er wissen muss
der rest hat sich so eingebuergert und wurde durch das sticky von den moderatoren als gegeben akzeptiert

mal abgesehen davon....
wer hier mittwochs spammt macht wenigstens keinen sinnlos thread auf


----------



## Calathiel (27. Februar 2008)

arrr ich hoffe die schalten alle sever gleich wieder ab

da habe ich auf arbeit immerhin was über euch zum lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (27. Februar 2008)

Zudem ist dieser Thread echt entspannend, wenn man mordsmässig viel zu tun hat, aber kein bock zu Arbeiten! °_°


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (27. Februar 2008)

-.- spät habe ich gemerkt das meinche server erweiterte wartung haben-.-
toll und eins davon bin ich drauf-.-.-.-
dabei hab ich noch urlaub-.-.-


----------



## Hexogan (27. Februar 2008)

arygos is immer noch ned online..-.-


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

nur ma frage ist blackmoore/nazjatar schon on? 
oder ist heut wieder ein : Server down bis donnerstag .. tag?

btw huhu xD


----------



## Releasa (27. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Zudem ist dieser Thread echt entspannend, wenn man mordsmässig viel zu tun hat, aber kein bock zu Arbeiten! °_°



*hand reich* 4 Stunden noch *seuftz*


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (27. Februar 2008)

teldrassil läßt auch noch auf sich warten


----------



## Magicdwarf (27. Februar 2008)

Norgannon is auch noch net da... *seufz*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

zum glück muss ich arbeiten und hab heut nicht frei .. never play on patchday 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## einmeter (27. Februar 2008)

es ist einfachl lächerlich das an jedem mittwoch an dem teldrassil gewartet wird die zeit nicht eingehalten werde n kann...


----------



## Sinopéé (27. Februar 2008)

Ja genau Norgannon is immer noch down, so´n shice! Mimimi ;-)


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

Gias schrieb:


> sieh es als gelegenheit in dem thread hier auch mal was sinvoll zu schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne ich seh es lieber als gelegenheit weiter spamm zu verbreiten 
weil das ist es doch was manche user wollen !


----------



## Tanknix (27. Februar 2008)

Hoffe das zumindest Teldrassil bis 16:00 down ist, dann bin ich von der Arbeit zuhause *freu*


----------



## Snissel (27. Februar 2008)

möp


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

Snissel schrieb:


> möp



bester beitrag seit 1 woche ! - RESPEKT !


----------



## Zhou Tai (27. Februar 2008)

> bester beitrag seit 1 woche ! - RESPEKT !


 lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

Zhou schrieb:


> lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mit dem bist du leider nur auf platz 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (27. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> mit dem bist du leider nur auf platz 2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Zomfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinopéé (27. Februar 2008)

Norgannon is immer noch down oder?


----------



## Magicdwarf (27. Februar 2008)

Grad eben war Norgannon noch down, ja...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (27. Februar 2008)

ja der realmpool bleibt länger down wegen probs


----------



## Hexogan (27. Februar 2008)

pfaaaaaaa...schön langsam werd ich zapfig....-.- 
Bitte liebe blizz leuts schaltet doch endlich arygos wieder ein...oÔ


----------



## BadKarma (27. Februar 2008)

Forscherliga ist auch noch down, weiss einer evtl. wie lange?


----------



## Denizah (27. Februar 2008)

lol. super thread...hoffentlich is der server bald wieder in normalbetrieb.
heut is der einzige tag wo mein chef mal ned da ist und ich die letzten zwei stunden noch versemmeln kann


----------



## moorhuhnxx (27. Februar 2008)

nette ideee und ich wette das trotzdem wieder heute das geflame losgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , schlieslich geht heute nichtmal die blizz-page xD na egal schönen nachmittag noch euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (27. Februar 2008)

lol 171 seiten XD... neuer rekord?


----------



## BadKarma (27. Februar 2008)

Immer noch nix, Forscherliga immer noch Down...


GRATZI BLIZZARD


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> lol 171 seiten XD... neuer rekord?



naja wenn du wietere doppelposts machst - dann schaffen wir heute sogar noch 180 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tykon (27. Februar 2008)

nehmen wir uns in die hände und helfen die 180 zu erreichen =)


----------



## m1gu3l (27. Februar 2008)

*hand geb und helf* ^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (27. Februar 2008)

Tykon schrieb:


> nehmen wir uns in die hände und helfen die 180 zu erreichen =)


gerne *handgeb und helf*^^

Edit: mist zu lahm -.- ^^


----------



## Anamora (27. Februar 2008)

^^ gruppenziel 

*schreib*


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

nicht freiwillig ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AvaloxPvP (27. Februar 2008)

[Auch Un´goro is immer noch down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mictp (27. Februar 2008)

ganz klar hinterhalt wird nun balance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



blizz nimmt alle WL und Hunter raus darum brauchen sie so lange auf diesem realmpool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




naja egal ob on oda off  kommt man mal endlich zuwas...

naja viel spaß noch ^^


----------



## BadKarma (27. Februar 2008)

Wie jetzt, ehrlich? Die können doch keine Heldenklassen raus nehmen???


----------



## Mictp (27. Februar 2008)

BadKarma schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, ehrlich? Die können doch keine Heldenklassen raus nehmen???




klar machen die das was meinst du warum so lang off sind , denk mal drüber nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BadKarma (27. Februar 2008)

Hatte Blizz das angekündigt? Ich leider nix gesehen und die bestehenden Hunters?


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (27. Februar 2008)

Hinterhalt immer noch down... so langsam wird mir langweilig -.-


----------



## Mictp (27. Februar 2008)

@Badkarma 
nein es wirt nix rausgenommen es gibt halt wohl noch immer server (realmpool) probleme da die wartungsarbeiten verlängert wurde kommt mal öfters vor, wird aber schon wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kaffee trinken und warten oda für leute die den nich vertragen rate ich zu milch mit keksen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BadKarma (27. Februar 2008)

:-)

Jö, danke schön, dann halt warten


----------



## Nivâ (27. Februar 2008)

man ich will wieder meinen prister zocken hab keinen bock mehr auf diesen twink hunter
will dethsecus wieder


----------



## Rastas (27. Februar 2008)

mein rp-pve twink realm is down >.<

greetz an munir/demunica @rp-pve realm
*gogo 200 müssen voll werden* hand geb und helf* !


----------



## r41ken (27. Februar 2008)

tjo mug'thol ist on und ich kann on gehn :> naja gerade vom training @home


----------



## steleon (27. Februar 2008)

sind alle realms down?
Weiß jemand was von Forscherliga? Ich muß zwar noch bis 19.00 Uhr arbeiten (kotz)
aber dann wollte ich doch schon zocken.
Ist schon hart,wenn man in der Spätschicht morgens nicht zocken kann, aber abends auch nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkestmaster (27. Februar 2008)

> 27/02 Realms und die Seiten der Accountverwaltung nicht erreichbar
> Die Seiten der Accounterstellung, der Accountverwaltung und die Realms, die zu den Realmpools Crueldad, Hinterhalt, Némésis und Nightfall gehören sind derzeit aufgrund von technischen Schwierigkeiten nicht erreichbar. Wir arbeiten daran, diese Schwierigkeiten so schnell wie möglich zu beheben.
> 
> Sobald wir weitere Informationen haben, wann die betroffenen Realms wieder zur Verfügung stehen sollen, werden wir es euch umgehend mitteilen. Zuletzt aktualisiert um 16:00 MEZ.
> ...


----------



## Mondfunke (27. Februar 2008)

hrm.. die info gabs um 16 uhr, falls ich nicht ganz falsch liege.. und die server gehen noch immer nicht. das ist mal wirklich ein langer mittwoch.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gut, dass ich nebenbei noch was anders zu tun habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totelius (29. Februar 2008)

pc is schrott und hab nix zu tun...
*hand geb und helf*


----------



## Big Tank (1. März 2008)

lol schon über 170 seiten ^^


----------



## razielsun (3. März 2008)

Big schrieb:


> lol schon über 170 seiten ^^


komischerweise les ich 86  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (3. März 2008)

leute grabt doch nich immer die alten threads wieder aus....

der hier is schon fast 1 ganzes jahr alt O.O

und sowas hier kann man auch wo anders diskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## Dragonsdeath (3. März 2008)

razielsun schrieb:


> komischerweise les ich 86
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne sind schon über 172^^


----------



## Grivok (5. März 2008)

bitte nur mittwochs hier rein posten....DANKE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ach ja schoenen mittwoch morgen allen!

raus aus den Federn
und nicht die warmen schuehchen vergessen
denn draussen ist es sau kalt


----------



## Toyuki (5. März 2008)

morgen

joa draussen ist es echt sau kalt (1°C) bei uns ... und ich durfte 20mins Fahrrad fahren weil mein Auto inner werkstatt is -.-


----------



## Matago (5. März 2008)

Mitleid hab mit Toyuki

und *sehr heisse Tasse Tee und Wärmflasche rüberreich*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (5. März 2008)

Matago schrieb:


> Mitleid hab mit Toyuki
> 
> und *sehr heisse Tasse Tee und Wärmflasche rüberreich*
> 
> ...



danke *Tee abweisen aber Wärmflasche nehmen* 
ich hab mein Kaffee schon und Tee mag ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (5. März 2008)

Moin Moin alle! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matago (5. März 2008)

Hab heute in der Früh kurz eingeschaltet und gesehen, dass die Server heute nicht down sind *wundert sich*

Über was sollen wir den nun rumwhinen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Tasse Kaffe  von Toyuki kostenlos nachfüllen und einen guten Morgen Keks dazulegen*


----------



## Riane (5. März 2008)

Das es bei uns gerade Schneit? ;D
Hab heute Morgen ziemlich blöd geguckt, als ich sah das ca. 3 - 4cm Schnee rumlag..


----------



## Toyuki (5. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Moin Moin alle!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



morgen

hast dich ja auch net mehr lange blicken lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Matago 
Die Server sind nur alle 2 Wochen down ist immer so Blizzard spielt nicht mehr wöchentlich Patches ein

*Sich über eine volle Tasse und ein Morgen Keks freun*



Riane schrieb:


> Das es bei uns gerade Schneit? ;D
> Hab heute Morgen ziemlich blöd geguckt, als ich sah das ca. 3 - 4cm Schnee rumlag..



will auch Schnee!! bei uns sind es 0.1cm die liegen -.-


----------



## Riane (5. März 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> morgen
> 
> hast dich ja auch net mehr lange blicken lassen
> 
> ...



Naja.. im Moment schreib ich ja auch mehr oder weniger nur in den Mittwochs-Fread, da die restlichen ja alles nur dumme Dinger sind.


----------



## Tanknix (5. März 2008)

Morgen @ all

Sonne und 10°C bei uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (5. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Naja.. im Moment schreib ich ja auch mehr oder weniger nur in den Mittwochs-Fread, da die restlichen ja alles nur dumme Dinger sind.



naja class foren sind noch ganz gut gibt nur selten flames^^

wie schauts mit deinem shami aus?


@ Tanknix

Nerf YA!!!!


Btw gibt wieder ne nice Thread " Kommt Patch 2.4 heute?"^^


----------



## Riane (5. März 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> naja class foren sind noch ganz gut gibt nur selten flames^^
> 
> wie schauts mit deinem shami aus?



Bin gerade Lvl 69 und Farm nun Ehre. Hab schon ~10k und brauch noch 26k für zwei mal S1 Einhand-Axt. :x
Freu mich aber schon total darauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Entchante auch gleich auf beide Mungo! *woohooow*

Und wie sieht es bei dir aus?


----------



## Tanknix (5. März 2008)

O_O why me ?!?!?!

Spätestens am Freitag gibt es den wieder, da dreht man echt durch.


----------



## Toyuki (5. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Bin gerade Lvl 69 und Farm nun Ehre. Hab schon ~10k und brauch noch 26k für zwei mal S1 Einhand-Axt. :x
> Freu mich aber schon total darauf.
> 
> 
> ...



N1^^ hol dir aber 2x Waffen mit nem speed von 2.6-2.7 weil dann machst BAM!

Joa bei mir... Krieger ist erstmal net aktiv Gilde brauchte auf einmal kein mehr -.-

Shami hat gestern erstes mal Kara clear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Tanknix
weil es bei dir warm ist

und das Thread wird jetzt min jedes Mal kommen wenn es neue Patch teile gibt


----------



## b1ubb (5. März 2008)

morgen ! 

endlich funktioniert das Forum wieder 
und ich hab keine Zeit zum posten ;((((( 

naja dann mal viel spaß euch allen heute noch - ich werde heute wahrscheinlich nicht mehr 
reinschaun können ;((((((


----------



## Riane (5. März 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> N1^^ hol dir aber 2x Waffen mit nem speed von 2.6-2.7 weil dann machst BAM!
> 
> Joa bei mir... Krieger ist erstmal net aktiv Gilde brauchte auf einmal kein mehr -.-
> 
> ...


Ne, ich hol mir einmal 2.6 und einmal 1.5  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ooooh.. ich will auch Karazhan clearen.. :/ Bist du gut nachgekommen mit dem Dmg?
Und das mit deinem Krieger tut mir leid.. :x Aber das wird schon wieder! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






b1ubb schrieb:


> morgen !
> 
> endlich funktioniert das Forum wieder
> und ich hab keine Zeit zum posten ;(((((
> ...


Was ist denn los?


----------



## Toyuki (5. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> morgen !
> 
> endlich funktioniert das Forum wieder
> und ich hab keine Zeit zum posten ;(((((
> ...




hm jo endlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja dir auch ne schön Tag aufer Arbeit oder wo auch immer



Riane schrieb:


> Ne, ich hol mir einmal 2.6 und einmal 1.5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die 1.5 würd ich Lassen dann kann es sein das dein Wf zu oft auf der Procct und du deswegen ne großen dmg verlust hast.
Ich bin Heal0r bitch mit meinem shami^^
Joa ich freu mich aufs neue Addon dann zogg ich den only da kommt t7 oder so im T3 Style und das is am geilsten!


----------



## Tanknix (5. März 2008)

@Toyuki

Mir ist nicht warm, ich friere selbst bei 40°C im schatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ B1ubb

Dann kann ich bissle was aufholen an Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (5. März 2008)

Tanknix schrieb:


> @Toyuki
> 
> Mir ist nicht warm, ich friere selbst bei 40°C im schatten
> 
> ...




WTF? bei 40°C im Schatten würde ich glaub ich schmelzen ^^ sowas bin ich hier in Norddeutschland net gewohnt xD


----------



## Riane (5. März 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> hm jo endlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hältst du mich für Blöd? ;D Na klar hol ich zwei mal die selbe.. ^^
T3 vom Shamy ist echt mega nice..  Aber naja, wenn das nächste Addon kommt, mach ich mir erst gleich mal ein DK!!! ;D


----------



## Tanknix (5. März 2008)

Und ich wohn im warmen Süden *hust*
, hab hier seid 5 JAhren keinen Schnee mehr gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (5. März 2008)

Tanknix schrieb:


> Und ich wohn im warmen Süden *hust*
> , hab hier seid 5 JAhren keinen Schnee mehr gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie weit Süden?


----------



## Tanknix (5. März 2008)

In Südhessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist fast schon Mediterran hier das Klima 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (5. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Hältst du mich für Blöd? ;D Na klar hol ich zwei mal die selbe.. ^^
> T3 vom Shamy ist echt mega nice..  Aber naja, wenn das nächste Addon kommt, mach ich mir erst gleich mal ein DK!!! ;D



naja bei dir weiß man nie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
T3 sieht bei allen geil aus aber T3 Krieger > all
UND DK SUX!!! ich werd mir kein machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Tanknix

Hessse is doch net warm, oder zumindest net viel wärmer als hier


----------



## Tanknix (5. März 2008)

Warri T3===> NEED!!!

Nordhesse nicht, aber in Rhein-Main ist es sehr warm


----------



## Riane (5. März 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> naja bei dir weiß man nie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ha.. Ha.. Ha.. ;D
Naja.. aber anprobieren werd ich ihn auf jedenfall! :>


----------



## Toyuki (5. März 2008)

Tanknix schrieb:


> Warri T3===> NEED!!!
> 
> Nordhesse nicht, aber in Rhein-Main ist es sehr warm



hm k will auch warmes wetter oder schnee aber nicht son kack mittelding

T3 FTW!!!


@ Riane
ich net weil ich ihn net mag ganz easy^^

Naja bin ma arbeiten bis heut nachmittag oder so^^


----------



## Riane (5. März 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> @ Riane
> ich net weil ich ihn net mag ganz easy^^
> 
> Naja bin ma arbeiten bis heut nachmittag oder so^^



*hehe* Naja.. ich fand halt die Vorschau zu geil.. :x
Jow, dann viel spass beim Arbeiten und man schreibt sich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (5. März 2008)

Ich darf gleich in den Außendienst leute ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spasß euch noch und bis später


----------



## Dalmus (5. März 2008)

*reintaps*
Guten Morgen zusammen
*laut gähn*
*kaffee holen geht*


----------



## Riane (5. März 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> *reintaps*
> Guten Morgen zusammen
> *laut gähn*
> *kaffee holen geht*



Guten Morgen! :>
Huh..  hast du bemerkt, dass du dich mit dem Acc. einen Tag früher als ich angemeldet hast? ;D


----------



## Dalmus (5. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Guten Morgen! :>
> Huh..  hast du bemerkt, dass du dich mit dem Acc. einen Tag früher als ich angemeldet hast? ;D


Ei der Daus. Aber vergleich mal unsere Mitgliedsnummern. 3K Neuanmeldungen an einem Tag? Da bin ich wirklich erstaunt...


----------



## b1ubb (5. März 2008)

morgen dalmi 

hab doch noch ein wenig zeit gefunden 
und muss schon wieder soviel über die threads lachen - unpackbar !

legendary items 4 all !
bei mir abzuholen!

edith:
die mitgliedsnummer find ich überhaupt interessant 

zam hat ne 2stellige - hat sich aber viel später als ich angemeldet -.-
also wie die erstellt wird - ist sogar mir ein rätsel


----------



## x3n0n (5. März 2008)

Die Mitgliedsnummern werden automatisch vergeben und pro Mitglied immer um eins erhöht (afaik). Dabei gibt es halt reservierte Nummern die später noch manuell an wichtige Leute vergeben werden.


----------



## MoeMT384 (5. März 2008)

Guten Morgen, Nimmerland!

Ich hab heute Nachmittag frei und mir auch Morgen und Freitag Urlaub genommen, wenn ganz Deutschland (von euch allen natürlich mal abgesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) arbeiten muss. 

Das heißt: Mein Account wird dieses 4-Tage-WE mal dauerstrapaziert... vorausgesetzt, die Server sind da, wenn ich auch da bin ;-)

MfG
mOe

p.S.: Meine Mitgliedsnummer (224.390) hab ich nicht etwa zufällig erhalten... die hab auch ich mir reservieren lassen (Quersumme 20) ;-)


----------



## b1ubb (5. März 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Die Mitgliedsnummern werden automatisch vergeben und pro Mitglied immer um eins erhöht (afaik). Dabei gibt es halt reservierte Nummern die später noch manuell an wichtige Leute vergeben werden.



dann give me mitgliedsnummer 1.337 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (5. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> legendary items 4 all !
> bei mir abzuholen!


Moin B1ubb.
Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.^^
Aber ich freu mich immer, wenn mal ein "neues" Thema kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MoeMT384 schrieb:


> p.S.: Meine Mitgliedsnummer (224.390) hab ich nicht etwa zufällig erhalten... die hab auch ich mir reservieren lassen (Quersumme 20) ;-)


Kurz rechne... Ui, bei mir ist die Quersumme 23... Ich bin erkannt.


----------



## MoeMT384 (5. März 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> ...
> Kurz rechne... Ui, bei mir ist die Quersumme 23... Ich bin erkannt.



Hey! Bis gestern war ich noch 23 Jahre alt... das MUSS bedeuten, dass wir seelenverwandt sind.... oder auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG
Moe


----------



## Riane (5. März 2008)

lul.. meine Quersumme ist auch 20.. oO


----------



## Grivok (5. März 2008)

so re
sag mal ist das jetzt mode?
wenn mir keiner antwortet mach ich den selben thread unter nem anderen titel nochmal auf?
naja wenigstens ist der CS-pro von gestern heut nicht mehr da


----------



## Ganieda (5. März 2008)

Guten Morgen, Ihr seid heut aber wieder fleissig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (5. März 2008)

Die sind immer fleißig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:
Quersumme 22  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (5. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> sag mal ist das jetzt mode?
> wenn mir keiner antwortet mach ich den selben thread unter nem anderen titel nochmal auf?


Naja, wäre zumindest möglich, daß beim Abschicken keine Rückmeldung von buffed kam (kennt man ja). Dann kommt der ein oder ander schonmal auf die Idee auf "zurück" zu gehen und das Ganze nochmal abzuschicken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (5. März 2008)

Moin...

meine Quersumme ist 32, dabei ergeben beide, die vor und nach m komma jeweils 16, ein Zeichen??

Muss auch erst Mittags raus *freu*


----------



## Grivok (5. März 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Naja, wäre zumindest möglich, daß beim Abschicken keine Rückmeldung von buffed kam (kennt man ja). Dann kommt der ein oder ander schonmal auf die Idee auf "zurück" zu gehen und das Ganze nochmal abzuschicken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann hat das aber den selben titel ^^


----------



## Dalmus (5. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> dann hat das aber den selben titel ^^


Schon, aber vielleicht ist durch das Editieren des Titels die Zeitdifferenz von 8 Minuten zu erklären. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (5. März 2008)

Stimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann muss das jetzt Mode sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (5. März 2008)

Ok Grivok, meine These wurde soeben zerstört. 
Ich glaube halt viel zu oft an das Gute im Menschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (5. März 2008)

ich schon lange nicht mehr
aber gut wenn der den server wechselt
einer weniger auf unserem server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakas (5. März 2008)

Tanknix schrieb:


> In Südhessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




also ich glaub net das in Mörfelden /Waldorf meditranes Klima ist, ich schau dort gerade rüber(südhessen) und vor 10 minuten hat´s noch schnee mit sonnenschein gehabt : ) 

einfach mal aussm Fensterschauen ^^


----------



## Dalmus (5. März 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> einfach mal aussm Fensterschauen ^^


Naaaaa, das ist schon zuviel RL... und ich hab gehört davon kann man abhängig werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (5. März 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> also ich glaub net das in Mörfelden /Waldorf meditranes Klima ist, ich schau dort gerade rüber(südhessen) und vor 10 minuten hat´s noch schnee mit sonnenschein gehabt : )
> 
> einfach mal aussm Fensterschauen ^^




Lol, biste aus MöWa?? Bei euch hats geschneit, wie geil ist das denn, bei uns laufen alle mim T-Shirt rum weils so warm ist.


----------



## b1ubb (5. März 2008)

Tanknix schrieb:


> Lol, biste aus MöWa?? Bei euch hats geschneit, wie geil ist das denn, bei uns laufen alle mim T-Shirt rum weils so warm ist.



ich hab heute wieder meine jacke ausn schrank holen müssen 
weil es so arschkalt war in wien ;(

und auf dem weg zu arbeit hab ich 3unfälle gesehen - weil es ja schon wieder kalt wird
und bisschen schnee und alle mongo autofahrer keine ahnung haben - man war ich angepisst !


----------



## Grivok (5. März 2008)

ich durfte heute morgen erst mal 10 minuten kratzen und dann auf der strasse vor der firma parken, weil der motor von rolltor zum parkplatz eingefroren war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (5. März 2008)

*Einwenigmitleidrüberschieb*


----------



## Trekfighter (5. März 2008)

Mir fällt die ganze Zeit Schnee vom Dach am Bürofenster vorbei.. erschreckt mich total ^^ Ansonsten scheint die Sonne.. aber es sind 5 Grad *hmpf*


----------



## Slavery (5. März 2008)

Ich hab Hunger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (5. März 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich hab Hunger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glei Gibts Pizza und Eis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (5. März 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> einfach mal aussm Fensterschauen ^^



WTF? du hast fenster im Büro ?? wasn luxus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ b1ubb


> und auf dem weg zu arbeit hab ich 3unfälle gesehen - weil es ja schon wieder kalt wird
> und bisschen schnee und alle mongo autofahrer keine ahnung haben - man war ich angepisst !


die brauchen int buff sollen ma zum nächsten mage gehen


----------



## Tanknix (5. März 2008)

Die Hatten die Unfälle ja nur weil B1ubb die aus der "Eisfalle" raushauen wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (5. März 2008)

Tanknix schrieb:


> Glei Gibts Pizza und Eis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Du quälst mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab ja zum Glück gleich Mittagspause...dann wird sich vollgestopft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (5. März 2008)

Würd ich doch nie amchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (5. März 2008)

Hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin ja mal gespannt was es bei mir heute geben wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

->Meine Mama hat Kochen auf 375<-   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ich fahr jetz Heim - ESSEN !!

Bis dann =D


----------



## Tanknix (5. März 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich hoffe der Pizzaman bei uns auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (5. März 2008)

gudden @ all ich geh auch gleich essen *freu*


----------



## Tanknix (5. März 2008)

Stimmt ja, guddn abo @ all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakas (5. März 2008)

Tanknix schrieb:


> Lol, biste aus MöWa?? Bei euch hats geschneit, wie geil ist das denn, bei uns laufen alle mim T-Shirt rum weils so warm ist.




Ne du ich bin aus FFM , ich dachte du bist aus der Ecke, wegen GG , aber wie gesagt, sonne scheint und wenn man sie abbekommt ist es sogar warm, T-shirt würde ich jetzt persönlich noch nicht anziehen aber Pulli geht locker. Dazu gabs dann halt noch Schnee : ) war zwar irgendwie strange aber gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (5. März 2008)

GG = Groß-Gerau, ist ja die ecke =)


----------



## Riane (5. März 2008)

*UARGH*

Buffed spackt ja schon wieder rum.. die olle Töle.. :x


----------



## Malakas (5. März 2008)

Tanknix schrieb:


> GG = Groß-Gerau, ist ja die ecke =)




richdisch mein lieba ; ) 

trotzdem wars scheisskalt als ich ausm haus bin, egfühlte unter null, hab mal vorsichthalber das wollmützchen übergezogen und die Jacke bis oben zu


----------



## Minastirit (5. März 2008)

es schneiiiiiitttt !!!

schneeeee im sommer hmm naja ^^


----------



## b1ubb (5. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> es schneiiiiiitttt !!!
> 
> schneeeee im sommer hmm naja ^^



sommer ? 
wann fängt bei dir der sommer an ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (5. März 2008)

Am 01.01. des Jahres =) und endet am 31.12. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> sommer ?
> wann fängt bei dir der sommer an ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann wenn die frauen weniger anhaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (5. März 2008)

bist ja doch die ganze zeit hier b1ubb
sagtest nicht was von keine zeit?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (5. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dann wenn die frauen weniger anhaben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da kann ich lang warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja wir haben die besprechung auf nachmittag verschoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. März 2008)

wiso das? ..
ok bei dem bild *duck*


----------



## b1ubb (5. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wiso das? ..
> ok bei dem bild *duck*



ne weil ich den ganzen tag im büro sitz ;(
und wenn ich nach hause fahr - ist meist auch nix auf den straßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es wäre komisch wenn auf der autobahn - aufeinmal 
7 mädels mit minirock und und und spazieren würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakas (5. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hmmm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hrhr .. ein besprechung und schon keine zeit mehr : )


----------



## Slavery (5. März 2008)

Wieder da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Frauen mit Minirock auf der Autobahn...wär mal was neues  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (5. März 2008)

Hi..!


----------



## Tanknix (5. März 2008)

Hallo!!!


----------



## Dalmus (5. März 2008)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Hi..!


Ja neee, der Szyslak...
Auch mal wieder da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (5. März 2008)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Hi..!



Hio

und hast dein Account wieder?^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ne weil ich den ganzen tag im büro sitz ;(
> und wenn ich nach hause fahr - ist meist auch nix auf den straßen
> 
> 
> ...


zum glück fahr ich zug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Najo egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im büro hats auch mehr so naja 
ihre masse 90-60-90 und das andere bein auch ..

und die 2 die "relativ" gut aussehen sind 25 und haben as far i know nen freund glaubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakas (5. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und die 2 die "relativ" gut aussehen sind 25 und haben as far i know nen freund glaubs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja und ? es gibt sogar frauen die behaupten sie wären verheiratet....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (5. März 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> ja und ? es gibt sogar frauen die behaupten sie wären verheiratet....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin auch verheiratet.. mit meim Job 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (5. März 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das kenn ich woher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (5. März 2008)

Tanknix schrieb:


> Das kenn ich woher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hehe^.^

Wann habt "ihr" Hochzeitstag?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (5. März 2008)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Hi..!



Hallöle *wink* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (5. März 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hehe^.^
> 
> Wann habt "ihr" Hochzeitstag?
> 
> ...




Am 02.09. sinds 4 Jahre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und keine Scheidung in sicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yagilius (6. März 2008)

Spahhaaaaam und Hello ihr Buffies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paladom (6. März 2008)

Yagilius schrieb:


> Spahhaaaaam und Hello ihr Buffies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Heute ist nicht Mittwoch und heute sind auch nicht die Server down und es sind genug andere Threads zum spammen offen. Dies ist ein Mittwochs-Only-Thread ^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. März 2008)

Paladom schrieb:


> Heute ist nicht Mittwoch und heute sind auch nicht die Server down und es sind genug andere Threads zum spammen offen. Dies ist ein Mittwochs-Only-Thread ^^


jo hast recht spammen nur am mittwoch erlaubt-.-
(ohh jetzt fang ich ja auch schon an nem nicht mittwoch damit an)


----------



## sebiprotago (12. März 2008)

Es ist wieder soweit...


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

GUTEN MORGÄHHHHHHHHN!!!!
Es ist Mittwoch und wie jedes mal kommt dieser absolut unsinnige Spamthread wieder hervor XD 
177 Seiten und nix brauchbares dabei...
Und nun lasst den Tag beginnen!


----------



## Thesahne (12. März 2008)

Beginnen??? Meiner geht immernoch weiter... hab Ferien (jaha bin Schüler^^)
und werd die Nacht durchmachn und freu mich dass ich keine Serverarbeiten hab( zock HdRO)
und GL hoff ma ihr haltets aus bis 11 Uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel Spaß beim warten (klingt vllt etwas mies aber is nich so gemeint^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (12. März 2008)

*verschlafen an den Bürotisch setz und die Augen reib*

Moin...

*seufz*


----------



## serdar (12. März 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> *verschlafen an den Bürotisch setz und die Augen reib*
> 
> Moin...
> 
> *seufz*



morgen!


----------



## Dalmus (12. März 2008)

moin zusammen.

Verschlafen wie ich bin, bin ich auch mal wieder auf die Wartungsarbeiten reingefallen...


----------



## Err404 (12. März 2008)

gott wie ich mittwoche hasse, kein wow in der früh...
ich sitz jetzt hier vorm computer und weiß nicht was ich machen soll...


----------



## Magicdwarf (12. März 2008)

Hm... bin auch reingefallen... muss aber eh gleich zur Arbeit *seufz*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomstarr (12. März 2008)

WIE ICH MITTWOCH MORGENDE HASSE !!!!


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

Wer hat an der Uhr gedreht?
Ist es wirklich schon so spät?
Soll das heißen, ja ihr Leut´,
mit den Servern ist Schluss für heute Morgen.

Blizzard, Blizzard macht doch weiter.
Jag´ den Strom doch durch die Server.
Säg´und streiche bunt die Welt,
treibe Scherze ohne Ende.
Machst ja manchmal schlimme Sachen,
über die wir trotzdem lachen.
Denn du bist, wir kennen dich,
doch nur Pixel- und (sonst ein Dreck).

Wer hat an der Uhr gedreht?
Ist es wirklich schon so spät?
Stimmt es, dass es sein muss:
ist für heute wirklich Schluss?

Heute ist nicht alle Tage,
Wir komm wieder keine Frage!
(spätestens heute Abend)​
Mir ist öde.. :x
Ahja und guten Morgen allerseits! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## el_nappo (12. März 2008)

Morgen!

Ich packs dann mal und geh in die Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomstarr (12. März 2008)

So früh morgens fängt der mit Lyrik an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexogan (12. März 2008)

So schönen guten Morgen zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ich hoffe die server sind in 1er h wieder online so wie letzte woche...oÔ


----------



## Doomstarr (12. März 2008)

Hexogan schrieb:


> So schönen guten Morgen zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Letzte Woche hat ewig gedauert!


----------



## Zaziki (12. März 2008)

Wann sind die Server voraussichtlich wieder on?


----------



## snooze.G5 (12. März 2008)

Moin

*Strich auf Kalendar mach*

Noch 2 mal aufstehen dann is Urlaub!


----------



## Doomstarr (12. März 2008)

Zaziki schrieb:


> Wann sind die Server voraussichtlich wieder on?



Bestimmt wieder gegen 12 Uhr


----------



## Doomstarr (12. März 2008)

snooze.G5 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> *Strich auf Kalendar mach*
> 
> Noch 2 mal aufstehen dann is Urlaub!



Schüler müsste man sein !


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

tja.....

bin auch schüler und hab ferien !!  Rheinland-Pfalz ftw!!^^

aber ich hab keine server arbeiten !!

ja is das nich schön??
es kann auch vorteile habn wenn amn aufem privaten server zockt.....



also so long...

viel spaß beim warten...


MfG
Maraqu


----------



## Doomstarr (12. März 2008)

Maraqu schrieb:


> tja.....
> 
> bin auch schüler und hab ferien !!  Rheinland-Pfalz ftw!!^^
> 
> ...



TUT MIR LEID WENN ICH DAS SAGE ! ABER DU BISN ARSCH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iranius (12. März 2008)

ich hoffe mal es dauert nicht lange bis die server online kommen aber ich denke mal bis 11 uhr würd es bestimmt dauer.


achja guten morgen zusammen


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

Doomstarr schrieb:


> TUT MIR LEID WENN ICH DAS SAGE ! ABER DU BISN ARSCH
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



warum??

hier habts euch ja selbst rausgesucht......


----------



## snooze.G5 (12. März 2008)

Schüler war ich das letzte mal vor 5 Jahren.


----------



## Hexogan (12. März 2008)

Also letzte woche war Arygos um halb 9 online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Lyriann (12. März 2008)

Guten Morgen  zusammen 


*versucht sich vergeblich auf Ihre Arbeit zu konzentrieren seufz*


----------



## Doomstarr (12. März 2008)

snooze.G5 schrieb:


> Schüler war ich das letzte mal vor 5 Jahren.



Me 2 ! 

Wie alt biste?


----------



## Doomstarr (12. März 2008)

Lyriann schrieb:


> Guten Morgen  zusammen
> *versucht sich vergeblich auf Ihre Arbeit zu konzentrieren seufz*



Morgen


----------



## Lorhinger (12. März 2008)

sers, schüler wäre ich auch gerne ab und an nochmal, das ist aber 24 jahre her als das abi anstand.

ansonsten, kaffee bereithalten, buffed lesen und warten .  gähn - hoffentlich nicht wieder bis 11


----------



## Napexus (12. März 2008)

einen schönen guten morgen zusammen^^


----------



## snooze.G5 (12. März 2008)

@Doomstarr 

Fast 21


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

morgen !!! 

was geht denn hier schon wieder ab !
hier wird ja schon wieder fleißig beim thema vorbeigesprochen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganieda (12. März 2008)

Guten Morgen, 

*Kaffe und Tee bereitstell und mit einem Lächeln ein Tablett mit Muffins auf den Tisch stell*

Ich hab mal wieder ein Privatlazarett, also bis später /winken


----------



## Doomstarr (12. März 2008)

snooze.G5 schrieb:


> @Doomstarr
> 
> Fast 21



HEHE ICH BIN FAST 23 ! Wann haste denn?


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

Lyriann schrieb:


> Guten Morgen  zusammen
> *versucht sich vergeblich auf Ihre Arbeit zu konzentrieren seufz*


Ich leide mit dir.. :x




b1ubb schrieb:


> morgen !!!
> 
> was geht denn hier schon wieder ab !
> hier wird ja schon wieder fleißig beim thema vorbeigesprochen !
> ...


Wann wir das nicht B1ubb? ;D 
Btw guten Morgen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomstarr (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> morgen !!!
> 
> was geht denn hier schon wieder ab !
> hier wird ja schon wieder fleißig beim thema vorbeigesprochen !
> ...




Moin wird hier doch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

Doomstarr schrieb:


> Moin wird hier doch immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



neeee - manchmal gibt es immer wieder diskussionen über den severausfälle !


----------



## Doomstarr (12. März 2008)

Es macht mich fertig ich will sofort WoW spielen ! Bald muss ich arbeiten


----------



## Veit Rausch (12. März 2008)

Guten Morgen ihr Nerds.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Muss zur Uni.... bis später.


----------



## Lucious (12. März 2008)

Morgen zusammen

ich hocke bereits auf der Arbeit. 
Dachte mir ich bemitleide dann einfach mal diejenigen die jetzt nicht zocken können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also in disem Sinne

Lucious


----------



## Gobonn (12. März 2008)

mittwochs is nen doofes datum für wartungsarbeiten :/ warum net sonntags? -.-


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

Gobonn schrieb:


> mittwochs is nen doofes datum für wartungsarbeiten :/ warum net sonntags? -.-



Ne Mittwoch ist schon besser als Sonntag. Definitiv! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomstarr (12. März 2008)

Lucious schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen
> 
> ich hocke bereits auf der Arbeit.
> Dachte mir ich bemitleide dann einfach mal diejenigen die jetzt nicht zocken können
> ...



ZU gütig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IronBrutzler (12. März 2008)

Na super da steh ich heut extra früh auf und vergesse dabei das heut Mittwoch ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regesas (12. März 2008)

omg omg omg !Ich kann keine ehre mehr farmen! omg omg omg 


Naja mach ich um 11 Uhr meinen Bot an *scherz* ^^


----------



## Mikroflame (12. März 2008)

morgn ihr^^


----------



## Lyriann (12. März 2008)

*nimmt sich ne Tasse Tee und einen Muffin vom Tablett*

mpfhmpf mhh?


----------



## Schimpansky (12. März 2008)

Ich hab gehört es gibt einige die ununterbrochen in WoW einsteigen und versuchen das einloggen zu erzwingen.

ich find das irgendwie witzig aber auch traurig...


----------



## Regesas (12. März 2008)

Also die Server gehen um 11 Uhr wieder on? 

*hust* Atomuhr *hust*


----------



## Doomstarr (12. März 2008)

Lyriann schrieb:


> *nimmt sich ne Tasse Tee und einen Muffin vom Tablett*
> 
> mpfhmpf mhh?



WILL AUCH


----------



## IronBrutzler (12. März 2008)

Schimpansky schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört es gibt einige die ununterbrochen in WoW einsteigen und versuchen das einloggen zu erzwingen.
> 
> ich find das irgendwie witzig aber auch traurig...


meinnst du sowas:
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...90897&sid=3  ?


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

Schimpansky schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört es gibt einige die ununterbrochen in WoW einsteigen und versuchen das einloggen zu erzwingen.
> 
> ich find das irgendwie witzig aber auch traurig...



ich will gar ned wissen wieviel von denen hier im forum sind ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schimpansky (12. März 2008)

IronBrutzler schrieb:


> meinnst du sowas:
> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...90897&sid=3  ?



nicht ganz... =D

jeder fängt mal klein an....

nein ich mein die personen die verkrampft am pc sitzen und ein einloggen erzwingen wollen weil sie ohne wow nichts auf die reihe bekommen

man sollte sich immer wieder sagen: es ist nur ein spiel, kein leben!


----------



## Doomstarr (12. März 2008)

Bestimmt geht um 11 der Server wieder, aber dafür is Buffed wieder platt! Irgendwas ist ja immer!


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

Doomstarr schrieb:


> Bestimmt geht um 11 der Server wieder, aber dafür is Buffed wieder platt! Irgendwas ist ja immer!




häää warum geht buffed wieder niich?????


ja viel spaß noch beim warten..


P.S.: hier kann amn super posts farmen^^


MfG 
Maraqu


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

Doomstarr schrieb:


> Bestimmt geht um 11 der Server wieder, aber dafür is Buffed wieder platt! Irgendwas ist ja immer!



seh nicht alles so negativ


----------



## snooze.G5 (12. März 2008)

hmm...interessant...wie spät wars doch gleich?:
Uhr


----------



## IronBrutzler (12. März 2008)

Schimpansky schrieb:


> man sollte sich immer wieder sagen: es ist nur ein spiel, kein leben!


Stimmt dafür gbt es ja SecondLife   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomstarr (12. März 2008)

Negativ ist Positiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Maraqu : Das war ironie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildekin (12. März 2008)

naaaaaa...im allgemeinen brauchen se net ganz so lange wie se immer schreiben.
normalerweise kann man schon ab halb11 wieder on obwohl sie schreiben geht erst ab 11^^

so long wildekin

btw: ich gehör auch zu denjenigen, die durch 100mal hintereinander fehschlagendes einloggen versuchen, blizzard dazu zu zwingen, MICH ENDLICH AUF DIE SERVER ZU LASSEN!!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomstarr (12. März 2008)

Ich wollte doch wissen wie wann du bday hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du "fast" 21 bist!

@snooze.G5


----------



## IronBrutzler (12. März 2008)

Maraqu schrieb:


> P.S.: hier kann amn super posts farmen^^
> MfG
> Maraqu


Was hat man von?
Achja, umso mehr Posts man hat um so länger wird ja das edelste Stück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> seh nicht alles so negativ



Jeodch könnte er Recht haben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

IronBrutzler schrieb:


> Was hat man von?
> Achja, umso mehr Posts man hat um so länger wird ja das edelste Stück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Haargenau! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw: Moin.


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

Doomstarr schrieb:


> Negativ ist Positiv
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




asoooooo^^


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

IronBrutzler schrieb:


> Was hat man von?
> Achja, umso mehr Posts man hat um so länger wird ja das edelste Stück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




genau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flavia_Nina (12. März 2008)

Guten Morgen, 

*Kaffee und Brötchen mit bring und in die Runde schmeiß* *tief Luft holen* und *bäääähhh mein Server steht nicht in der Ankündigung - warum geht der trotzdem nicht????*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomstarr (12. März 2008)

Maraqu schrieb:


> asoooooo^^




Ich höre den Groschen fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IronBrutzler (12. März 2008)

Flavia_Nina schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> *Kaffee und Brötchen mit bring und in die Runde schmeiß* *tief Luft holen* und *bäääähhh mein Server steht nicht in der Ankündigung - warum geht der trotzdem nicht????*
> 
> ...


Yuhu, Kaffee und Brötchen, ich spendier den Aufstrich und die Milch.^^


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

Flavia_Nina schrieb:


> tief Luft holen* und *bäääähhh mein Server steht nicht in der Ankündigung - warum geht der trotzdem nicht????*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich könnt ja eigentlich euch jetzt alle mal derbst auslachen^^


----------



## Svenaldo (12. März 2008)

boa puh...
ich dachte schon meine chars wurden gelöscht...
ein glück das ich jeden mittwoch lese wat los is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

IronBrutzler schrieb:


> Yuhu, Kaffee und Brötchen, ich spendier den Aufstrich und die Milch.^^




mist was soll ich jetzt mitbringen??

geneu den orangensaft und das rührei^^


----------



## Doomstarr (12. März 2008)

IronBrutzler schrieb:


> Yuhu, Kaffee und Brötchen, ich spendier den Aufstrich und die Milch.^^



Ich bring die Eier !

Hart oder weich?


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

Doomstarr schrieb:


> Ich bring die Eier !
> 
> Hart oder weich?




eher weich bitte


----------



## Hemius (12. März 2008)

Morgen zusammen,
jo, scheint schon wieder Mittwoch zu sein.. hmmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, erstmal Frühstück holen fahren und in Ruhe nen Kaffee trinken.


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

moin alle zusammen


----------



## snooze.G5 (12. März 2008)

@ Doomstarr

Wenn ich es mir so überlege ist es ein laaaaaaanges Fast

15. Nov --> Skorpion


----------



## Lyriann (12. März 2008)

Auf den Kaffee verzichte ich, ich habe ja schon Tee aber son Brötchen lass ich mir nach dem Muffin noch gefallen 


*schmatz*


----------



## IronBrutzler (12. März 2008)

Doomstarr schrieb:


> Ich bring die Eier !
> 
> Hart oder weich?


Ich will Balls of steel.....achne das war ja was anderes.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flavia_Nina (12. März 2008)

o. O. *Augen reib* und *verlegen guck* - ich hätte heute Nacht länger spielen können - wenn ich nicht geschlafen hätte - aber der Schlaf hat wohl nicht gereicht, um zu begreifen - alle Server down bis 11  *hust*


----------



## Hemius (12. März 2008)

Soll ich ein bestimmtes mit bringen oder is das egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomstarr (12. März 2008)

snooze.G5 schrieb:


> @ Doomstarr
> 
> Wenn ich es mir so überlege ist es ein laaaaaaanges Fast
> 
> 15. Nov --> Skorpion



LOL ! Das ist wirklich ein sehr laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanges fast! ich hab am 20.03 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k0lip0 (12. März 2008)

juhu nur noch 2 stunden dann sind die server wieder on....
mal wieder was anderes zocken bis die server re sind....


----------



## Doomstarr (12. März 2008)

IronBrutzler schrieb:


> Ich will Balls of steel.....achne das war ja was anderes.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich kann dir ja Full Metal Jacket Eier besorgen!


----------



## IronBrutzler (12. März 2008)

k0lip0 schrieb:


> juhu nur noch 2 stunden dann sind die server wieder on....
> mal wieder was anderes zocken bis die server re sind....


Man kann was anderes zocken????  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

Doomstarr schrieb:


> Ich kann dir ja Full Metal Jacket Eier besorgen!




jaa die wärn mal geil^^
sidn aber so hart gekocht..^^


----------



## Lucious (12. März 2008)

@ Doomstarr
Wird das jetzt ein Thread zur Altersbestimmung??

Aber ihr habt mich gerade auf eine gute Idee gebracht als ihr vom Frühstücken angefangen habt. Werd das jetzt auch erstmal machen, hab noch nichts zu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomstarr (12. März 2008)

Maraqu schrieb:


> jaa die wärn mal geil^^
> sidn aber so hart gekocht..^^



Und können leute töten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomstarr (12. März 2008)

Lucious schrieb:


> @ Doomstarr
> Wird das jetzt ein Thread zur Altersbestimmung??
> 
> Aber ihr habt mich gerade auf eine gute Idee gebracht als ihr vom Frühstücken angefangen habt. Werd das jetzt auch erstmal machen, hab noch nichts zu tun.
> ...



Mann kann sich ja nicht nur über den Server aufregen!


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

Doomstarr schrieb:


> Mann kann sich ja nicht nur über den Server aufregen!




genau!!

mist mein privi server is jetzt auch down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ##

aber ich hab ja noch andere zur auswahl^^


----------



## Lucious (12. März 2008)

Warum sollte man sich auch aufregen. Man weiß ja mitlerweile was Mittwochs so abgeht bei Blizz^^

Wenigstens gibts den Thread hier, hat man wenigstens etwas Spaß nebenbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knalla (12. März 2008)

mal wieder eine runde bf2 genießen :>


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

Lucious schrieb:


> Warum sollte man sich auch aufregen. Man weiß ja mitlerweile was Mittwochs so abgeht bei Blizz^^
> 
> Wenigstens gibts den Thread hier, hat man wenigstens etwas Spaß nebenbei
> 
> ...




rischdisch


----------



## IronBrutzler (12. März 2008)

So werd dann auch erstmal frühstücken in SW.....achne im meinnte im RL (*mit dem auge zuck* jaja passiert manchmal ^^)


----------



## derkriegerdeinertraeume (12. März 2008)

mist noch warten kommt heut villt der neue patch druf?


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

IronBrutzler schrieb:


> So werd dann auch erstmal frühstücken in SW.....achne im meinnte im RL (*mit dem auge zuck* jaja passiert manchmal ^^)




könnt ich eig. auch mal machen...


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

derkriegerdeinertraeume schrieb:


> mist noch warten kommt heut villt der neue patch druf?



ja 2.5


----------



## derkriegerdeinertraeume (12. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> ja 2.5



^^ -_- nur weil ich krieger bin ......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pâtris (12. März 2008)

Gääääähn---<<<>>>>


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

patris mach mal deine sig etwas kleiner!!!


----------



## Pâtris (12. März 2008)

lol...2 doofe ein gedanke (ich bin der gedanke)
genau das selbe hatte ich nämlich auch gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

ist immer noch ein wenig zu gross
nimm einfach mal die beiden toten links raus, dann sollte es passen


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> ist immer noch ein wenig zu gross
> nimm einfach mal die beiden toten links raus, dann sollte es passen


Guten Morgen Grivork! ;D
Wie du wieder am rummeckern bist! °_° Aber naja, einer muss ja den bösen spielen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ;D


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

jetzt passts^^


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

hey morgen riane ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

ich wuerde das nicht meckern nennen
sondern konstruktive kritik
ausserdem hat er es doch eingesehen riane  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und b1ubb ist ja zur zeit auf kuschelkurs und meckert nicht mehr so viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hey morgen riane !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pha, erst die ganze Zeit übersehen und ignorieren und dann wieder angeschlichen kommen.. *tsts* schämst du dich eigentlich überhaupt nicht?
Aber dennoch: Hei b1ubb! ^^

@Grivok
Hast du gut gemacht, wir sind stolz auf dich! ;D *applaus*


----------



## Shamozz (12. März 2008)

Wünsche allen wartenden einen schönen guten Morgen.

Damit es vielleicht nicht so langweilig ist:

Klick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (12. März 2008)

don't hab urlaub on a patchday... mir is so langweilig -.-'


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Pha, erst die ganze Zeit übersehen und ignorieren und dann wieder angeschlichen kommen.. *tsts* schämst du dich eigentlich überhaupt nicht?
> Aber dennoch: Hei b1ubb! ^^



rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

neeeeeeeee das nicht
ich war nur gerade unterwegs - und hab erst jetzt dein post hier gelesen - und da dacht ich mir
ich sag mal guten morgen meinen altern azshara kollegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> don't hab urlaub on a patchday... mir is so langweilig -.-'




www.coffeebreakarcade.com

oder rausgehen...die sonne scheint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (12. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> www.coffeebreakarcade.com
> 
> oder rausgehen...die sonne scheint
> 
> ...




wo lebst du?? Oo

hier scheint die sonne aus kübeln..


----------



## ApoY2k (12. März 2008)

Guess whos back... back again... Apo's back... tell your friend...

*sing* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (12. März 2008)

So es ist Mittwoch der einfach hirnrissige Threat wird rausgeholt und alle fangen damit an ihren Post ticker zu pushen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Trotzdem wünsch ich euch nen Guten Morgen und viel spaß beim warten bis man einloggen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (12. März 2008)

Wayne Post-counter...

Bekanntheit im Forum steigern > all ^^


----------



## Xelyna (12. März 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> So es ist Mittwoch der einfach hirnrissige Threat wird rausgeholt und alle fangen damit an ihren Post ticker zu pushen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Was du soeben auch getan hast hrhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## agamja (12. März 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Wünsche allen wartenden einen schönen guten Morgen.
> 
> Damit es vielleicht nicht so langweilig ist:
> 
> ...




gibbet da auch was für zockeer mädels.
ich meine sind ja ganz hübsch die mädels aber ne paar kerle könnten se ja auch rein nehmen.
XD

lg agamja


----------



## Flapp (12. März 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Was du soeben auch getan hast hrhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Was ich auch nicht bestreite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gegen die Langeweile...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Qh_xBO96hJs


----------



## Xelyna (12. März 2008)

agamja schrieb:


> gibbet da auch was für zockeer mädels.
> ich meine sind ja ganz hübsch die mädels aber ne paar kerle könnten se ja auch rein nehmen.
> XD
> 
> lg agamja




Wat? Wo gibbet wat für mich?^^


----------



## Lafayette (12. März 2008)

moin...und O.C. California stinkt !


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> Was ich auch nicht bestreite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das video ist ja mal ultrageil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (12. März 2008)

Heute ist Mittwoch ?

Echt ?

Und ?


Ach ja, ich spiele ja kein WoW mehr.....  

*Ironie off*


----------



## Flapp (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> das video ist ja mal ultrageil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^

Jo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowobu (12. März 2008)

Naja lange dauerts ja nicht mehr hoff ich mal.............


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> So es ist Mittwoch der einfach hirnrissige Threat wird rausgeholt und alle fangen damit an ihren Post ticker zu pushen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




na und lass uns doch den spaß....
(spaßverderber)


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> rofl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie du einfach abgehauen bist.. :x


----------



## Morci (12. März 2008)

na dann mach ich mal beim wartespam mit hier^^

guten morgen @ all....


----------



## Xelyna (12. März 2008)

*gelangweilt auf den tisch trommel* .. 
Gefrühstückt hab ich schon.. geputzt auch.. aufgeräumt sowieso.. arghnnn


----------



## sevi93 (12. März 2008)

Wisst ihr, was ich gerade feststellte?

SERVER DOWN!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, dann wartet alle mal, bis die Server wieder hochgefahren sind...
Ich spiel solange auf AtomWoW!

Seviman

P.S.: Gaanz unauffällig: AtomWoW-HP


----------



## Flapp (12. März 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *gelangweilt auf den tisch trommel* ..
> Gefrühstückt hab ich schon.. geputzt auch.. aufgeräumt sowieso.. arghnnn




Dann geh doch nochmal um Block  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valiel (12. März 2008)

Habt ihr schonmal Eisbergsalat, Salatgurke, Fetakäse, Thunfisch, Pizzakäse und Schinkenwürfel + Salatdressing gegessen. Das ist lecker!

Kennt jemand ein einfaches, schmackhaftes Salatdressing. Ich nehm sonst immer die fertigen die man mit Öl und Wasser oder Sahne mischen muss.


/push^^


----------



## Hardnoise (12. März 2008)

gogo halbe Stunde noch, dann ist Ehre farmen angesagt..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (12. März 2008)

Valiel schrieb:


> Habt ihr schonmal Eisbergsalat, Salatgurke, Fetakäse, Thunfisch, Pizzakäse und Schinkenwürfel + Salatdressing gegessen. Das ist lecker!
> 
> Kennt jemand ein einfaches, schmackhaftes Salatdressing. Ich nehm sonst immer die fertigen die man mit Öl und Wasser oder Sahne mischen muss.
> /push^^


...jetz hab ich wieder Hunger...danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Chiliöl + Essig ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smithérs (12. März 2008)

Oooooooo

Der Thread ist ja ein Laber Threat geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was man hier alles findet beim stöbern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg--------- noch 30min. bis Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

Hardnoise schrieb:


> gogo halbe Stunde noch, dann ist Ehre farmen angesagt..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie ich das heute Abend auch noch mache muss.. Und morgen Abend und nächste Woche.. :x Wie grausam.. :x


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> ...jetz hab ich wieder Hunger...danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



na dann guten hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardnoise (12. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Wie ich das heute Abend auch noch mache muss.. Und morgen Abend und nächste Woche.. :x Wie grausam.. :x



Jo, muss ich auch noch machen.. :/
Als Ally is es echt fies sich das S1 + Verteidiger sachen zu farmen..


----------



## wowobu (12. März 2008)

Nur noch 28min.......................    LOL


----------



## Scyen (12. März 2008)

man man man seit ihr süchtis ;D


----------



## Süchtling (12. März 2008)

freu mich auch schon xD


geht ihr alle ehre sammeln oder geht ihr auch items farmen?
wenn ja was und was läuft auf eurem server gut? bei uns sind es überwiegend erze


&#8364;dit: 24min


----------



## Pentu (12. März 2008)

noob´s must be /ignore


----------



## Flapp (12. März 2008)

Für was farmt ihr ehre?

sorry bin pve spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valiel (12. März 2008)

Chiliöl mit Essig? Das hört sich nicht gerade Lecker an. Ich dachte eher an ein deftiges Dressing auf Grundlage von Sahne^^..


----------



## mgh (12. März 2008)

morgen zusammen ;P


----------



## Xelyna (12. März 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> Für was farmt ihr ehre?
> 
> sorry bin pve spieler
> 
> ...




Jo gell, wir farmen Reppkosten *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Valiel schrieb:


> Chiliöl mit Essig? Das hört sich nicht gerade Lecker an. Ich dachte eher an ein deftiges Dressing auf Grundlage von Sahne^^..




Hee das is verdammt lecker ^.^
Und Sahne macht dick :O


----------



## Hardnoise (12. März 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> Für was farmt ihr ehre?
> 
> sorry bin pve spieler
> 
> ...



Arena halt..

Die ersten Realms sind eh schon Online.. aber meiner noch nich.. :/


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Wie ich das heute Abend auch noch mache muss.. Und morgen Abend und nächste Woche.. :x Wie grausam.. :x



jo muss ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da ich ja jetzt ein DD bin - muss ich mir andere pots farmen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Napexus (12. März 2008)

jup ein paar sind wieder on, außer meiner natürlich nich -.- naja nochmal nen kaffee und was zu essen holen^^


----------



## MoeMT384 (12. März 2008)

Scyen schrieb:


> man man man seit ihr süchtis ;D



Mann, Mann, Mann!! Das heißt *"seid"*.  Guckst du hier. 

MfG
Moe


----------



## Xelyna (12. März 2008)

Napexus schrieb:


> jup ein paar sind wieder on, außer meiner natürlich nich -.- naja nochmal nen kaffee und was zu essen holen^^



Meiner auch nich >.< menno^^
Bring mir nen Kaffee mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (12. März 2008)

Man ist das langweilig hier... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Kekse aufn Tisch stell*


----------



## Napexus (12. März 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Meiner auch nich >.< menno^^
> Bring mir nen Kaffee mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geht klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valiel (12. März 2008)

War eh klar das Rexxar nicht zu denen gehört die schon on sind -.-'

Was solls, der Tag ist ja noch lang


----------



## Morci (12. März 2008)

weiss eigentlich jemand, wann der neue patch kommt???


----------



## Zakstar (12. März 2008)

DER PATCH IS DA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Napexus (12. März 2008)

Morci schrieb:


> weiss eigentlich jemand, wann der neue patch kommt???




wenn er fertig is


----------



## Valiel (12. März 2008)

Zakstar schrieb:


> DER PATCH IS DA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hast recht, gut das ich ihn schon letzte Woche gedownloaded habe. Ich geh mir direkt mal die neuen Tages Qs anschauen. *ironie off*


^^


----------



## Napexus (12. März 2008)

also bin dann mal raus Pool Todbringer is wieder on^^ viel spaß euch noch


----------



## Flapp (12. März 2008)

Napexus schrieb:


> wenn er fertig is




LoL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

na dann farmt schön für mich auf malygos ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (12. März 2008)

Hmm, das dumme ist ja ich bin nicht @home und hierwo ich bin gibbet kein wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Napexus (12. März 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> LoL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



is doch wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einwegdose (12. März 2008)

Gemeeeeeein *g*
Die restlichen Server sollen auch hochfahren xD


----------



## Xelyna (12. März 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> Hmm, das dumme ist ja ich bin nicht @home und hierwo ich bin gibbet kein wow
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (12. März 2008)

Napexus schrieb:


> is doch wahr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geh zocken^^Hau rein viel spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (12. März 2008)

Doppelpost sry..


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wer?
du?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (12. März 2008)

3 Minuten Leute!!!


Macht eure Farm-Bots fertig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (12. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> wer?
> du?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Selbaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (12. März 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Bitte keine Kraftausdrücke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stray child (12. März 2008)

ich hoff ma dass dann gleich wirklich alle realms wieder on sind, hab kein bock wieder bis 12 zu warten -.- need pvp...


----------



## Cherrý-cherie (12. März 2008)

lol geiler thread mittwoch nix zu tun und profil bei buffed machen xD 
aber naja gleich gehts ja weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  gruß cherrý 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (12. März 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> Bitte keine Kraftausdrücke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Oh.. verzeihung..ich meinte natürlich PLÖÖÖHD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (12. März 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> PLÖÖÖHD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Damit entgehst du grad noch so der zensur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Oh.. verzeihung..ich meinte natürlich PLÖÖÖHD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


setzen 6


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

und sind se jetzt on??


----------



## Xelyna (12. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> setzen 6




Wie fies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (12. März 2008)

Maraqu schrieb:


> und sind se jetzt on??



Geh nachschauen xD


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> Geh nachschauen xD



also meiner wär on^^


----------



## Xelyna (12. März 2008)

Maraqu schrieb:


> also meiner wär on^^





Jaaaaa die Krallen sind daaaa *kreisch*^^


----------



## Morci (12. März 2008)

ist ja mal wieder klar. gilneas ist einer der letzten, die noch down sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Issean (12. März 2008)

Realms aus dem Pool Verderbniss und Reckoning sind net erreichbar aufgrund techn. Probleme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (12. März 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Jaaaaa die Krallen sind daaaa *kreisch*^^



Naa dann cu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haut ruhig alle ab und lasst den Flapp der net zocken kann allein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sagmal weiß wer ob Kult der Verdammten online ist?^^


----------



## Valiel (12. März 2008)

Ist doch jedes mal das Selbe..

Realmpool Verderbnis hat irgendwelche technischen schwierigkeiten..





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Kennt ihr noch diesen HipHop seuche Jungen?


"Schmeckt voll Fett!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (12. März 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> Naa dann cu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich bleibe bei dir *tröst*

*grmbl, scheiß arbeit* :-P

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Flapp (12. März 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei dir *tröst*
> 
> *grmbl, scheiß arbeit* :-P
> 
> Mfg Gabriel




Juhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (12. März 2008)

Hoffentlich ist bis um 12 Uhr "DieAldor" wieder online... oder warum sonst gibts Mittagspausen?^^

Isser schon da? Ich geh mal davon aus, dass er on ist wenn sich niemand von dort meldet!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> Naa dann cu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich bin doch auch noch da....


----------



## Morci (12. März 2008)

lt wow-europe isser on


----------



## picollo0071 (12. März 2008)

Ist der Patch wirklich da? Auf wow-europe steht nix darüber. und mein Bruder daheim meinte auch grad, dass der Server noch auf 2.3.3 läuft


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## stray child (12. März 2008)

na verderbnis erwischt's doch jedes mal auf's neue, is ja nix neues -.- *auf uhr starr und vor langeweile in den buffedforen rumeier* q; und nope, der patch kommt noch nich, soweit ich weiss.


----------



## agamja (12. März 2008)

maly ist immer noch down
*heul*^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schneller schneesturm


----------



## Flapp (12. März 2008)

Heute wurde doch garkein Patch aufgespielt oder?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spiel ich echt schon so lange net xD?


----------



## Valiel (12. März 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> Heute wurde doch garkein Patch aufgespielt oder?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne gab keinen Patch.. wie kommt ihr auf son schmarn, das heute ein Patch aufgespielt wurde?^^


----------



## Flapp (12. März 2008)

Echtmal...ihr verwirrt mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Einfach geil:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Qh_xBO96hJs


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

Valiel schrieb:


> Ne gab keinen Patch.. wie kommt ihr auf son schmarn, das heute ein Patch aufgespielt wurde?^^




DAS würd ich auch gerne wissen....


----------



## stray child (12. März 2008)

frag ich mich auch, wie ihr darauf kommt... 2.4 is noch was hin, dass verderbnis off is is eh standard ^^ der rest der realms is ja wie immer schon wieder online -_-


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

Das sagen sie immer.. Patch hier, Patch da.. aber kommen tut er nie! :/


----------



## picollo0071 (12. März 2008)

Zakstar schrieb:


> DER PATCH IS DA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


deswegen


----------



## stray child (12. März 2008)

der wird schon iwann noch kommen, denk ein, zwei wochen noch oder sowas. vielleicht auch bisschen länger. jetzt interessiert's mich erstmal mehr, dass ich baldmöglichst überhaupt wieder auf mein realm einloggen kann -_-


----------



## Valiel (12. März 2008)

Das Video ist übrigens Sche*ße. Ich mag keinen HipHopp oder ähnliches  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## agamja (12. März 2008)

für alle auf verdebniss und so, die net zocken können

und für alle treckis unter uns 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=OjNKyoRudOQ&feature=related


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

Valiel schrieb:


> Das Video ist übrigens Sche*ße. Ich mag keinen HipHopp oder ähnliches
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie grausam.. :x


----------



## Flapp (12. März 2008)

Valiel schrieb:


> Das Video ist übrigens Sche*ße. Ich mag keinen HipHopp oder ähnliches
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es geht ja auch nur umdie Eule :>

Ich höre auch nur Metal^^


----------



## Napexus (12. März 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> Geh zocken^^Hau rein viel spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



thx dir dann auch, bin schon kräftig an ehre farmen^^


----------



## Flapp (12. März 2008)

Napexus schrieb:


> thx dir dann auch, bin schon kräftig an ehre farmen^^




Ich kann net zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

^^Ich vermisse meinen schlanken tauren druiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Ist der Patch wirklich da? Auf wow-europe steht nix darüber. und mein Bruder daheim meinte auch grad, dass der Server noch auf 2.3.3 läuft
> Mfg Gabriel



natürlich ist er online 
und S4 gibts von 12:00 - 12:04 in shat - free !


----------



## Valiel (12. März 2008)

Rammstein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=3ANOpYj4lcY


----------



## stray child (12. März 2008)

und ich vermiss meine tolle halbverweste hexerin ):


----------



## Flapp (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> natürlich ist er online
> und S4 gibts von 12:00 - 12:04 in shat - free !




Verarsch net die kleinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stray child (12. März 2008)

Valiel schrieb:


> Rammstein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gibt bessere vids von rammstein q: und generell bessere bands... o.-


----------



## Moktheshock (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> natürlich ist er online
> und S4 gibts von 12:00 - 12:04 in shat - free !


verrat das doch net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so hätten wir die für uns allein gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> Verarsch net die kleinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tu ich nicht - schaut nach in shat !


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> tu ich nicht - schaut nach in shat !



na toll
wieviele schaetzt du gehen jetzt zu ihrem lehrer/chef melden sich krank um nachzugucken ^^


----------



## Flapp (12. März 2008)

Das ist Musik  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=l-lVX3UptpU&feature=related


----------



## stray child (12. März 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> Das ist Musik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schon wärmer, aber immernoch nich heiss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (12. März 2008)

stray schrieb:


> schon wärmer, aber immernoch nich heiss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nadann zeig ma her^^


----------



## Lorhinger (12. März 2008)

sers,

warum hat verderbnis immer diese probleme? haben die techniker es sich mit dem server grüdnlich verdorben?

ich finde die infos die man zum realm-status bekommt, schon etwas arm.

aber, sei´s drum. dann eben wieder RL

euch einen guten fight


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> na toll
> wieviele schaetzt du gehen jetzt zu ihrem lehrer/chef melden sich krank um nachzugucken ^^



hmmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
einerseits hoff ich viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
anderseits - hoff ich niemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


warum viel = weil es einfach zu köstlich wäre =)

warum niemand - weil sonst die ganzen noobs fragen - ich war in shat - aberniemand war da ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stray child (12. März 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> Nadann zeig ma her^^



wie ich wusste, dass sowas kommt q: könnt jetzt natürlich die übelsten imba-true-band-vids posten, aber nuja. heh. as i lay dying trifft schon recht gut meinen musikgeschmack, nur halt nich komplett q; geschmäcker sind eben verschieden.


----------



## Flapp (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> warum niemand - weil sonst die ganzen noobs fragen - ich war in shat - aberniemand war da !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Also hast du sie doch verarscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> Also hast du sie doch verarscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne man muss nur finden 

aber für 0815 player - ist dieser NPC nicht sichtbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

10: 1
gleich gibt es wieder nen thread wo man das in der accountverwaltung echt ohne scheiss, doppelschwoer, freischalten kann
keine verarschung natuerlich


----------



## Goldschurke (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich glaub es steht sogar auf der supportseite von WoW-europe das die server mittwochs down sind ...
> ansonsten steht auch auf der wow-europe seite der status eines jeden server ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




genaugenommen steht das sogar im inlogscreen von wow -.-


----------



## Flapp (12. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> 10: 1
> gleich gibt es wieder nen thread wo man das in der accountverwaltung echt ohne scheiss, doppelschwoer, freischalten kann
> keine verarschung natuerlich



Was wolltest du uns jetzt genau sagen?...


Kommt die 200 Seiten packen wir... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stray child (12. März 2008)

dann pack ich ma mit an... verderbnis is immernoch off... und wieder isses 12 uhr... langsam krieg ich echt n koller X_x


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> Was wolltest du uns jetzt genau sagen?...
> Kommt die 200 Seiten packen wir...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mhhhhhh....

heut jetzt noch die 200??
könnte vlt. kalppen wenn wir richtig spammen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stray child (12. März 2008)

naja für's richtige extreme-spamming fehlen wohl die leute, die jetzt schon wieder vergnügt auf ihren realms rumspringen -_-


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

Goldschurke schrieb:


> genaugenommen steht das sogar im inlogscreen von wow -.-



dieser post war vom 25.3.2007 oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

bezog sich auf die aussage von b1ubb, dass der verkaeufer fuer S4 versteckt ist
gleich kommt wieder so ein hacker-freund auf die idee und macht ne account-klau-seite
das wollte ich sagen


----------



## Flapp (12. März 2008)

Achso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morci (12. März 2008)

ob die das wohl heute noch hinkriegen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

Morci schrieb:


> ob die das wohl heute noch hinkriegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bis 17 uhr sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stray child (12. März 2008)

b1ubb, mich wundert's echt nich, dass du's in diesem forum auf diese beitragszahl gebracht hast ^^


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

LOL 11 Seiten pro Tag dieser Thread is einfach nur der Hammer... vor allem weil kein Post den geringsten Sinn ergiebt XD (meiner übrigens auch nicht nur mal so by the Way)


----------



## stray child (12. März 2008)

hat so n sinnfreier »mir-is-langweilig-weil-serverdown-ich-spamm-ma-ne-runde-in-iwelchen-foren«-thread wohl auch an sich q;


----------



## Flapp (12. März 2008)

Und?

Schlimm?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stray child (12. März 2008)

nö, ich mach ja fröhlich mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (12. März 2008)

stray schrieb:


> nö, ich mach ja fröhlich mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Deine 17 Posts sind doch alle hier oder?xD


----------



## Pymonte (12. März 2008)

verdammt und ich kann hier so gut wie nie posten, da ch mittwoch früh arbeite... was mach ich falsch? soll ich lieber jeden Mittwoch Urlaub nehmen?


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> Und?
> 
> Schlimm?
> 
> ...




nöö eigenltich nich^^
is so schön unauffällig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> verdammt und ich kann hier so gut wie nie posten, da ch mittwoch früh arbeite... was mach ich falsch? soll ich lieber jeden Mittwoch Urlaub nehmen?



genau !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stray child (12. März 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> Deine 17 Posts sind doch alle hier oder?xD



ne, nich ganz q; aber zum grossteil... iwie traurig ^^


----------



## agamja (12. März 2008)

naja wir posten halt nicht soviel sondern zocken wie die blöden^^


----------



## stray child (12. März 2008)

streu halt noch mehr salz in die wunde -__- verderbnis is btw immernoch off *kotz*


----------



## picollo0071 (12. März 2008)

stray schrieb:


> ne, nich ganz q; aber zum grossteil... iwie traurig ^^


*hust*
Am aktivsten in:  	Allgemeines (WoW)
( 18 Beiträge / 100% der Beiträge dieses Mitglieds )

*hust*


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## stray child (12. März 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> *hust*
> Am aktivsten in:  	Allgemeines (WoW)
> ( 18 Beiträge / 100% der Beiträge dieses Mitglieds )
> 
> ...



tja, dank des serverdowns bin ich ja überhaupt erst auf die idee gekommen mich hier zu registrieren und irgendwie meine langeweile zu vertreiben. da is sowas nich ungewöhnlich ;D

und achja, hustenbonbon?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

naja die wirklich tabelle ist ja diese hier:

geschrieben in: Bist du neu hier? Ist heute Mittwoch? Server down?
Verfasser 	Beiträge
b1ubb 	306
Riane 	296

das sagt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stray child (12. März 2008)

eben, andere sind schlimmer als ich! o: xD


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> *hust*
> Am aktivsten in:  	Allgemeines (WoW)
> ( 18 Beiträge / 100% der Beiträge dieses Mitglieds )
> 
> ...




na udn ich bin auch nur im wow forum aktiv ??
OMG nein bin ich jetzt Pöööööössseeeee??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

echt is doch egal wo...


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> naja die wirklich tabelle ist ja diese hier:
> 
> geschrieben in: Bist du neu hier? Ist heute Mittwoch? Server down?
> Verfasser 	Beiträge
> ...




mensch b1ubb

jetzt denken alle ich hab dir das mit dem pöse geklaut...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teslaughter (12. März 2008)

Heul, wieso eigentlich immer verderbnis????

Ist doch zum KOOO.....

Alle anderen springen frühlich auf Ihren Servern rum nur wir hier langweilen uns!

Na ja wengstes gibt es noch das Forum zum ablenken!


----------



## stray child (12. März 2008)

Teslaughter schrieb:


> Na ja wengstes gibt es noch das Forum zum ablenken!


sag ich ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

Maraqu schrieb:


> mensch b1ubb
> 
> jetzt denken alle ich hab dir das mit dem pöse geklaut...
> 
> ...



muss ich das jetzt verstehen ???? 

nur weil ich pöser user unter mir stehen hab meinst du ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> naja die wirklich tabelle ist ja diese hier:
> 
> geschrieben in: Bist du neu hier? Ist heute Mittwoch? Server down?
> Verfasser 	Beiträge
> ...



kuk mal bei nachtschwärmer .. xD
edit meint: who the fu.. kann man das nachkuken?


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kuk mal bei nachtschwärmer .. xD
> edit meint: who the fu.. kann man das nachkuken?



nur für user die über 3k posts haben sichtbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hrhr ne - klick mal auf dem index von allgemeines WoW - auf die beitragszahl in den threads - dann kommt
ein pop up - und da drin - stehen dann die beitragszahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw. hab ich im nachtschwärmer thread ned 1x gepostet -w eil ich ned solang auf biN =)


edith:
hier die tabelle vom nachtschwärmer:

geschrieben in: Die Nachtschwärmer
Verfasser 	Beiträge
Lurock 	1881
VölligBuffeD 	1073
chopi 	921
Veragron 	681
Minastirit 	560


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> muss ich das jetzt verstehen ????
> 
> nur weil ich pöser user unter mir stehen hab meinst du ?
> 
> ...


genau deswegen:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Maraqu schrieb:


> na udn ich bin auch nur im wow forum aktiv ??
> OMG nein bin ich jetzt Pöööööössseeeee???
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

los leute gogogo

nurnoch 10 seiten heut das is doch noch machbar oder??
wieviel warns heut morgen nochmal???


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> naja die wirklich tabelle ist ja diese hier:
> 
> geschrieben in: Bist du neu hier? Ist heute Mittwoch? Server down?
> Verfasser 	Beiträge
> ...



Wie du wieder vor mir bist.. :x


----------



## Zhou Tai (12. März 2008)

loss mehr beiträge das pack ma doch gogogogogogogo


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

Zhou schrieb:


> loss mehr beiträge das pack ma doch gogogogogogogo



Naja.. Also nur Grundlos spammen ist ziemlich dämlich.. Wir sollten wenigstens über ein Thema schreiben!
Irgendwelche Vorschläge?


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

Na dann mal volle SPÄÄÄÄM Power oder so XD


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

hmm ein Thema... wie wärs mit gummibärchen oder etwas ähnlichem? Also ich mag ja am liebsten die roten(die schmecken am besten) Muhaha


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Wie du wieder vor mir bist.. :x



und wie ich immer vor dir bleiben werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



über ein thema reden - duskutieren wir über die Anti-B1ubb Fan Gemeinschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die find ich nämlich zur zeit wieder köstlichst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## agamja (12. März 2008)

also zu spam sage ich nur
http://shop.buffed.de/products/Kleidung/T-...hirt-Black.html

oder wenn euch sooooo langweilig ist dann reden wir doch mal über ähm...
ja wie wärs mit gummibärchen ich mag auch die roten

XD


----------



## Flapp (12. März 2008)

Ich auch die roten


----------



## Soramac (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> und wie ich immer vor dir bleiben werde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



!


----------



## Scharamo (12. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> hmm ein Thema... wie wärs mit gummibärchen oder etwas ähnlichem? Also ich mag ja am liebsten die roten(die schmecken am besten) Muhaha



Ohh man... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        













 Give GRÜN ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

Meinst du die Leute die bevor sie auf einen Thread eingehen erst sowas wie "B1ubb halt doch mal deine Fresse!!11"oder sonst etwas schreiben müssen??? 
Also ich finde auf die sollten wir aufpassen... ich will nicht das sie damit aufhören ich find die Lustich^^

Stellt euch das doch mal vor keine Konfrontationen mehr in sinnlos Thread.... da machts lesen doch nur halb soviel SPass
PS: Was ist jetzt mit Gummibärchen?


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

Ich muss wohl noch weniger Arbeiten und noch mehr bei Sinnlosen Themen mit brabeln! ;D Irgendwann.. Tjajaa.. Irgendwann werd ich dich einholen und überholen! ;D

Wo geht sie der zur Zeit ab? ^^


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

ich mag auch die roten am liebsten!! *ggg*
aber dann die orangenen


----------



## stray child (12. März 2008)

gummibärchen, tz... langweilig! need nimmdrölf soft kirsche!  : D


----------



## Scharamo (12. März 2008)

Ohh man ist das hier ein Wettrennen?? KK Mache mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

stray schrieb:


> gummibärchen, tz... langweilig! need nimmdrölf soft kirsche!  : D



Epixx süssigkeiten.. Need.. :x


----------



## agamja (12. März 2008)

gummibärchen an die macht!


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Meinst du die Leute die bevor sie auf einen Thread eingehen erst sowas wie "B1ubb halt doch mal deine Fresse!!11"oder sonst etwas schreiben müssen???
> Also ich finde auf die sollten wir aufpassen... ich will nicht das sie damit aufhören ich find die Lustich^^
> 
> Stellt euch das doch mal vor keine Konfrontationen mehr in sinnlos Thread.... da machts lesen doch nur halb soviel SPass
> PS: Was ist jetzt mit Gummibärchen?



stimmt - das wäre wirklich FAAAAAAAAAAAD ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Riane schrieb:


> Ich muss wohl noch weniger Arbeiten und noch mehr bei Sinnlosen Themen mit brabeln! ;D Irgendwann.. Tjajaa.. Irgendwann werd ich dich einholen und überholen! ;D
> 
> Wo geht sie der zur Zeit ab? ^^



Wo geht sie der zur zeit ab ? 
WTF ? - was meinst du ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

agamja schrieb:


> gummibärchen an die macht!


Nain, nimm lieber ein Daim!




b1ubb schrieb:


> stimmt - das wäre wirklich FAAAAAAAAAAAD !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich mein in welchem Fread! :x


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

Anscheinend sind die roten wirklich am belibtesten dich gefolgt von den gelben 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (12. März 2008)

ICh glaub wir verfehlen atm etwas das Thema oder??


----------



## stray child (12. März 2008)

twix, snickers, wunderbar und riesen > all !!!11nölf

und, welches thema? ;D schwachfug inc und so... -_-


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> stimmt - das wäre wirklich FAAAAAAAAAAAD !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


JA Gell???? Achja also was für ein Gummibärchen?


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

Scharamo schrieb:


> Ohh man ist das hier ein Wettrennen?? KK Mache mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nöööö du darfst nich mitmach bist schließlich auch nich seit heute mrgen um 7 dabei xD xD

nee darfst ruhig^^


----------



## agamja (12. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Nain, nimm lieber ein Daim!
> Ich mein in welchem Fread! :x




nagut ich nehme ne daim UND gummibärchen...


und Verderbinss soll on kommen!!!
WTF


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

ich bin dafür das BLAUE GUMMIBÄRCHEN erstellt werden sollen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

Scharamo schrieb:


> ICh glaub wir verfehlen atm etwas das Thema oder??


Nicht nur am Thema vorbei, sondern auch an allem.. :/


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

Scharamo schrieb:


> ICh glaub wir verfehlen atm etwas das Thema oder??



haaaalllooo??

dieser threath hat keine thema^^


----------



## stray child (12. März 2008)

BLAUE gummibärchen? O___o wie wär's mit rosa? lila? regenbogenfarben? lilablassblau mit rosaroten punkten? xD

und WTF - verderbnis is 2h20min über der zeit... -____-


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

Wieso zum Geier blaue Gummibärchen??? Viagra für Kinder oder wie XD
und welchen Geschmack sollen die dann haben?


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich bin dafür das BLAUE GUMMIBÄRCHEN erstellt werden sollen !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



warum blaue?
was fürn geschmack`??


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

stray schrieb:


> und WTF - verderbnis is 2h20min über der zeit... -____-


Muss man dies Begründen?


----------



## Flapp (12. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Nain, nimm lieber ein Daim!


DAIM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (12. März 2008)

Maraqu schrieb:


> nöööö du darfst nich mitmach bist schließlich auch nich seit heute mrgen um 7 dabei xD xD
> 
> nee darfst ruhig^^



Das ist nicht ganz richtig ^^ Bin seit 7 Uhr im Forum... Hab nur deine Mudda srüche gesucht

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...34470&st=20 

PUSH !!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

eyy ich glaub ich komm immer mittwochs vorbei dass is so lustig hier^^

mist da hab ich ja schule...

egal in der 5. stunde sind wir ja sowieso an den rechnern^^


----------



## agamja (12. März 2008)

ich habe ganz ganz gross angst das meine charaktere alle glöscht worden sind!!!
arg  ;-(
*heul* *verzweifel*

*ironi off*


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

Maraqu schrieb:


> warum blaue?
> was fürn geschmack`??



geschmack - ähm keine ahnung 

blau = blue curazou ( oder wie man das gesöff schreibt ) mit alkohol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (12. März 2008)

Maraqu schrieb:


> warum blaue?
> was fürn geschmack`??



Die die Blaue Fanta !!! GIVE !!!


----------



## stray child (12. März 2008)

amarettogummibärchen O_o na das wär doch mal... n brechmittel xD


----------



## Flapp (12. März 2008)

ich hab ferien das dumme..hier gibts kein wow!!!!!!!!! xD


----------



## Scharamo (12. März 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> ich hab ferien das dumme..hier gibts kein wow!!!!!!!!! xD



Bin auf arbeit hier gibts auch kein WOW aber muss nur noch 50min HAHA!!!!!!1


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

Die Blau kira irgendwas pampe schmeckt net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-------------------------
Achja ... HILFE IHR BUFFIS MEIN ACC IS WEG !!111
Wollte mich einloggen aber es geht nicht....
Liegt es daran das ein Chionese meinen Char levelt und mir Gold verkauft hat???
-------------------------
(musste ma sein)


----------



## Thoralfus (12. März 2008)

moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tja ich war gerade wegen nicht schlafen könnens so am twinken und plötzlich kommt um 2:45  der satz der server wird heruntergefahren in 15 minuten. jetzt sitz ich irgendwo im steinkrallen gebirge .


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

Stehe in Sw im AH...
Klasse oder?


----------



## stray child (12. März 2008)

und ich sitz vorm pc und hab langeweile. wayne, wa? ~_~


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

hat sich eigentlich jemand das s4 set geholt zwischen 12:00 und 12:04 geholt ?


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

stray schrieb:


> und ich sitz vorm pc und hab langeweile. wayne, wa? ~_~


Jo XD aber wem gehts hier anders?


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> ich hab ferien das dumme..hier gibts kein wow!!!!!!!!! xD



tja ich habs gut mit dne privi servern^^


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

Deine Mutter tankt Illidan lol
basti:
lol, wer sagte das?
Larvi:
kA hat mir gestern ein Typ @ IRC gesagt
dachte zuerst tanken wie Benzin tanken
dachte "lol wo is der Witz?!"


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hat sich eigentlich jemand das s4 set geholt zwischen 12:00 und 12:04 geholt ?


Wie bitte? was is?


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hat sich eigentlich jemand das s4 set geholt zwischen 12:00 und 12:04 geholt ?




ja ich....

nee scherz ^^
ohne bezahlten acc geht das erst recht nich..


----------



## stray child (12. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Jo XD aber wem gehts hier anders?



denjenigen, die nu in wow rumlaufen weil ihre realms on sind, oder leute, die grad anderweitig zu tun haben. ^^
auch will -.-


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

Maraqu schrieb:


> tja ich habs gut mit dne privi servern^^


Naja ob man das gut nennen kann... egal jedem das seine und so


----------



## agamja (12. März 2008)

Realm News

12/03 Probleme mit dem Auktionshaus

Auf einigen Realms arbeiten die Auktionshäuser für eine oder beide Fraktionen nicht korrekt. Wir gehen dem nach und werden euch mit neuen Informationen auf dem Laufenden halten, sobald diese vorliegen.
Zuletzt aktualisiert um 13:15 Uhr MEZ.

Wir möchten uns für entstandene Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen. 


wtf Verderbniss aber immer noch down!!


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Wie bitte? was is?



rofl - sag bloß du hast es verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stray child (12. März 2008)

heut kam kein patch, kein garnix - nur normale wartungsarbeiten. und selbst dabei packt's blizzard die server putt zu machen *kopp gegen tischkante hau*


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

LOOOOL

Realm News


12/03 Probleme mit dem Auktionshaus

Auf einigen Realms arbeiten die Auktionshäuser für eine oder beide Fraktionen nicht korrekt. Wir gehen dem nach und werden euch mit neuen Informationen auf dem Laufenden halten, sobald diese vorliegen. 
Zuletzt aktualisiert um 13:15 Uhr MEZ.

Wir möchten uns für entstandene Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen. 

Auf der Blizz HP XD


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> rofl - sag bloß du hast es verpasst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaub er wusste es eifnach nicht.. :x


----------



## Scharamo (12. März 2008)

ISt der Porno server Aegwynn online? Bin zu faul nachzuschauen


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hat sich eigentlich jemand das s4 set geholt zwischen 12:00 und 12:04 geholt ?



jepp gerade eben geschafft
und wenn du dann das gespraech mit dem vendor gefuert hast schickt der dich nach Tanaris in die HdZ
da gibt es jetzt im Vorgebirge des alten Huegellandes nen Verkaeufer, der das fuer PvEler in T5 eintauscht


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> rofl - sag bloß du hast es verpasst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Okay Asche auf mein Haupt... hab nix mitbekommen also was is los?


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

es gab zwischen 12 uhr und 12:04 uhr das S2 in shatt zu kaufen
fuer gold


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

stray schrieb:


> heut kam kein patch, kein garnix - nur normale wartungsarbeiten. und selbst dabei packt's blizzard die server putt zu machen *kopp gegen tischkante hau*



mensch solang die server nich für immer down sind is doch noch alles im butter doer??

oder cheese zum whine??


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

Mist und ich war nicht da.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
War das der Händler der geringe Heiltränke gegen t5 Tokkens tauscht oder der gegenüber?


----------



## stray child (12. März 2008)

aahahaha! mein realm is online, tö leute xD


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

aufleude weider sooo!!

dann packen wir die 200 heut^^


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

Jo bin dann auch mal weg man schreibt sich oder irgendsowas in der Richtung... muhaha


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> es gab zwischen 12 uhr und 12:04 uhr das S2 in shatt zu kaufen
> fuer gold



falsch ! es gab das S4 gratis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

mhh.... immer mehr gehn...

dann halt bis zum nächsten mittwoch *gggg*


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

Maraqu schrieb:


> mhh.... immer mehr gehn...
> 
> dann halt bis zum nächsten mittwoch *gggg*



genau nur die elite bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riane - Dalmi - Grivok - ICH  =)


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

s4????? Wie bitte?


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> s4????? Wie bitte?




ich würde sagen - du hast einfach alles verpennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## agamja (12. März 2008)

allest wieder on !

bis nächsten mittwoch^^


----------



## Scharamo (12. März 2008)

MAN LEUTE HAB KEIN BOCK MEHR AUF ARBEIT !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> falsch ! es gab das S4 gratis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann ist das nicht der haendler bei dem ich war...
der hat mir das komplette S2 fuer 15 Gold verkauft
hoffe das merkt blizzard nicht
sonst wird das wieder rausgepatcht


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> genau nur die elite bleibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



!


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

Scharamo schrieb:


> MAN LEUTE HAB KEIN BOCK MEHR AUF ARBEIT !!!!!!!!!!!!



päääääääch!!

^^


----------



## Scharamo (12. März 2008)

Was ist mit mir? ich MUSS ja leider...


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> genau nur die elite bleibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 hee ich auch...


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> genau nur die elite bleibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tja
aber wir bleiben auch nur, weil wir noch ne weile arbeiten muessen
naja ich bin eh erst wieder um 22uhr kurz online heute ^^
badminton und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> tja
> aber wir bleiben auch nur, weil wir noch ne weile arbeiten muessen
> naja ich bin eh erst wieder um 22uhr kurz online heute ^^
> badminton und so
> ...


Ich muss noch zu lange hier rum gammeln.. leider.. :x


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

mhh.. oder ich geh mal frühstücken.....


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> tja
> aber wir bleiben auch nur, weil wir noch ne weile arbeiten muessen
> naja ich bin eh erst wieder um 22uhr kurz online heute ^^
> badminton und so
> ...



ach ja - unser badminton pro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich war gestern trainieren - und könnte heute kein badminton spielen =)
schade das du nicht in wien wohnst - in squash würd ich dich schlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (12. März 2008)

Maraqu schrieb:


> mhh.. oder ich geh mal frühstücken.....


nix! gegessen wird nicht!


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

Scharamo schrieb:


> nix! gegessen wird nicht!



kommt drauf an was für rasse er ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ach ja - unser badminton pro
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich kann dafür im sitzen einen Papierflieger basteln.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Obwohl.. ne.. zu hart, einfach nur zu hart.. :x


----------



## Scharamo (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> kommt drauf an was für rasse er ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ohne worte


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ach ja - unser badminton pro
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich darf kein squash spielen
also gewinnst du kampflos
das letzte mal sqausch ist 14 jahre her...dann hat es der arzt verboten


----------



## agamja (12. März 2008)

http://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p...erduelleci0.jpg


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> ich darf kein squash spielen
> also gewinnst du kampflos
> das letzte mal sqausch ist 14 jahre her...dann hat es der arzt verboten


Knöchelprobleme?


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> ich darf kein squash spielen
> also gewinnst du kampflos
> das letzte mal sqausch ist 14 jahre her...dann hat es der arzt verboten



uf was hast du denn ?


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Knöchelprobleme?



zu lange aussenbaender
hab damals basketball im verein gespielt und knie, aussenbaender ruiniert
muesste ich seit dem operieren lassen
aber dafuer hatte ich irgendwie nie zeit oder lust
also basketball und alle sportarten mit abruptem abstoppen abgeschafft
badminton geht auf spass ebene noch


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

och das ist aber echt schade 

das sind ja quasi eigentlich alle sportarten ;((( 
mein beileid - das würd ich nciht schaffen ... .;(


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> och das ist aber echt schade
> 
> das sind ja quasi eigentlich alle sportarten ;(((
> mein beileid - das würd ich nciht schaffen ... .;(



arzt gab mir damals die wahl
ich muesste meine baender um ca. 1,5 cm kuerzen lassen
neben den normalen risiken der narkose gibt es dann noch das risiko, dass die entweder nicht sauber wieder verwachsen, bzw. der arzt sich minimal vertut...das wuerde dann in humpeln ende...im schlimmsten fall
das ist es mir nicht wert
fitnessstudio geht
und alle sportarten solange ich ohne extremen ergeiz spiele... (also kein verein mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

jo respekt 

ich glaub aber - ich würde auch diese entscheidung wählen !

fitnessstudio > sportarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffed_Fan (12. März 2008)

Blizzard macht das nicht umsonst...Dann hat man am Mittwoch mal zeit 3h zu schlafen ! xD


----------



## Scharamo (12. März 2008)

S. 194... SCHWACH !!!!!!!!!!1

195 meine ich natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffed_Fan (12. März 2008)

Respekt !


----------



## Lucious (12. März 2008)

So die "wundervolle" Testerei ist vorbei, also helf ich jetzt auch mal dabei die Seiten voll zu bekommen.

Also ganz ehrlich, ich würde nen Anfall bekommen wenn ich keine Kampfsport mehr machen dürfte wegen so nem mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (12. März 2008)

Lucious schrieb:


> So die "wundervolle" Testerei ist vorbei, also helf ich jetzt auch mal dabei die Seiten voll zu bekommen.
> 
> Also ganz ehrlich, ich würde nen Anfall bekommen wenn ich keine Kampfsport mehr machen dürfte wegen so nem mist
> 
> ...



tek wan dodo oder was ^^ Ich hab so ka wie man das schreibt ^^


----------



## Lucious (12. März 2008)

Tae Kwon Do wäre eine schreibweise

Übrigens auf Anhieb die richtige Sportart getroffen Respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

Mein rechter Fuss liegt auch nicht mehr so eng am Resten wegen meinen Bändern.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab im Turnunterricht probiert, wieviele Überschläge ich hintereinander machen kann. 
Naja so nach dem sechsten oder siebten wurde ich langsam müde und bin falsch gelandet. Das Ergebniss war, dass mein Fuss mit den Zehen nach hinten sah und der Rest des Beines normal nach vorne. Also, war mein Fuss um 180° gedreht. War ein komisches Gefühl, nachdem ich das Bein hob und mein Fuss nach vorne geschwabelt ist. ;D Naja und der Knall, war auch nicht zu verachten. 
Und so dämlich wie ich bin, wollte mir das niemand glauben, weil ich es mal wieder total ins lächerliche zog (zu viel Humor, schwarzer Humor).
Hab dann vom Arzt Krücken bekommen, die ich eigentlich sechs wochen benutzen sollte.. Naja, nach einer Woche hatte ich kein bock mehr. Vermutlich war das ein Fehler! ^^


----------



## Scharamo (12. März 2008)

Lucious schrieb:


> Tae Kwon Do wäre eine schreibweise
> 
> Übrigens auf Anhieb die richtige Sportart getroffen Respekt
> 
> ...



tae kwon do DO wenn ich bitten darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ice age und so.... omg


----------



## Scharamo (12. März 2008)

HEY Leute??? 

Mach ich die 200 halt alleine voll....


----------



## Lucious (12. März 2008)

Also gänzlich alleine bist ja nu auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (12. März 2008)

Lucious schrieb:


> Also gänzlich alleine bist ja nu auch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na den spielen wir uns halt die Bälle zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Give thema ;D


----------



## Lucious (12. März 2008)

Sind alle Server schon wieder da oder warum müssen wir das jetzt alleine machen?

Und was ist eigentlich mit b1ubb? Der ist doch hier der No.1 poster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (12. März 2008)

Wir müssen das mal kurz verschieben hab FEIERARBEND !!!!!!!!!! JA!!!!!!!!!!! MUHAHA

Muss schnell nach hause fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))


----------



## Lucious (12. März 2008)

Dann lässt du mich also auch im Stich...

Naja ich muss noch bis 16:45 hab also noch Zeit hier ab und an was rein zuschreiben


----------



## Slavery (12. März 2008)

Ich mach auch mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hmm hab auch Bänderprobleme...hab mir erst neulich wieder mein Außenband im Knöchel gerissen...schmerzahfte Sache...Fussball ist Mord...Mord der Spaß macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

Lucious schrieb:


> Dann lässt du mich also auch im Stich...
> *
> Naja ich muss noch bis 16:45 hab also noch Zeit hier ab und an was rein zuschreiben*


Ich auch.. :x


----------



## Scharamo (12. März 2008)

Lucious schrieb:


> Dann lässt du mich also auch im Stich...
> 
> Naja ich muss noch bis 16:45 hab also noch Zeit hier ab und an was rein zuschreiben



Keine sorge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir beide ziehen das durch ^^ bin @home wieder voll dabei.


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> jo respekt
> 
> ich glaub aber - ich würde auch diese entscheidung wählen !
> 
> ...



naja momentan arbeite ich immer noch daran meine fitness wieder zu erlangen
aber das alter macht sich bemerkbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucious (12. März 2008)

> naja momentan arbeite ich immer noch daran meine fitness wieder zu erlangen
> aber das alter macht sich bemerkbar sad.gif




Das klingt jetzt fast so als ständest du kurz vor der Rente 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> naja momentan arbeite ich immer noch daran meine fitness wieder zu erlangen
> aber das alter macht sich bemerkbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es könnte schlimmer sein.. :/


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

was wollt ihr mit fittnes ??

ihr alten säcke habt doch eh nix drauf^^

(nich persönlich nehmen)


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

Lucious schrieb:


> Sind alle Server schon wieder da oder warum müssen wir das jetzt alleine machen?
> 
> Und was ist eigentlich mit b1ubb? Der ist doch hier der No.1 poster
> 
> ...



natürlich - und werd ich auch immer bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Riane schrieb:


> Ich auch.. :x



ich bis 17 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2 1/2 std - und dann ins solarium 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Grivok schrieb:


> naja momentan arbeite ich immer noch daran meine fitness wieder zu erlangen
> aber das alter macht sich bemerkbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab über weihnachten ausgesetzt - und erst jetzt im feb. wieder angefangen - also über 3 monate
nichts gemacht ;(


----------



## Lucious (12. März 2008)

> was wollt ihr mit fittnes ??
> 
> ihr alten säcke habt doch eh nix drauf^^
> 
> (nich persönlich nehmen)



Ich fange an mich zu Fragen woher du weißt wie alt wir sind^^

@b1ubb
Dachte schon du wärst schon gegangen


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

naja bei mir stimmt es fast...mit dem alten sack

@b1ubb
hatte urlaub
das heisst viel zeit zum trainieren nach weihnachten


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> *und dann ins solarium
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Irgendwie will ich dazu etwas sagen.. aber ich will dich nicht so brutal beleidigen, darum lasse ich es.. ;D Hach... ich liebe Klischees.. Kann es sein, dass du einen BMW fährst? Womöglich noch einen M3 oder M5? ^^


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Irgendwie will ich dazu etwas sagen.. aber ich will dich nicht so brutal beleidigen, darum lasse ich es.. ;D Hach... ich liebe Klischees.. Kann es sein, dass du einen BMW fährst? Womöglich noch einen M3 oder M5? ^^



ne - ich geh nicht so ins solarium wie du denkst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also jeden tag 30 minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nein ich geh nur ins soli damit ich ned wirklich so käse bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also 2 mal die woche 10 minuten - das reicht =)

und nein ich fahr keinen BMW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich fahr Golf IV =)


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

genauso schlimm
ich brauch meinen kaesigen teint
sonst darf ich mich in der szene nicht mehr blicken lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ne - ich geh nicht so ins solarium wie du denkst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich mag den neuen Fiat Cinquecento Sport! Aber leider mega teuer.. :x


----------



## Lucious (12. März 2008)

Ich fahr nen SEAT und kann mich eigentlich nicht beklagen

Und ich stimme Grivok im Bezug auf das Solarium vollkommen zu^^


----------



## G@cko (12. März 2008)

Also ich fahre nen Fiat Punto *g*

Och menno jetzt haben sie den S2 Tread geschlossen.

Na es wird bestimmt noch jemand geben der nen neuen auf macht.


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

anatsasios macht morgen nen neuen auf...egal zu welchem thema
sonst schafft der seine quote nicht


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

G@cko schrieb:


> Also ich fahre nen Fiat Punto *g*
> 
> Och menno jetzt haben sie den S2 Tread geschlossen.
> 
> Na es wird bestimmt noch jemand geben der nen neuen auf macht.



da bin ich mir auch zu 100% sicher ! 
aber aus diesem Thema werde ich mich dann raushalten !


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

also farhen tu ich ja selber noch nich *ggg* mit 13 ^^

aber der MINI S is wirklich subba


----------



## Lucious (12. März 2008)

Sag mal b1ubb wie hast du es eigentlich geschafft das dich jeder gleich anflamed wenn du ne antwort postest??


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

Lucious schrieb:


> Sag mal b1ubb wie hast du es eigentlich geschafft das dich jeder gleich anflamed wenn du ne antwort postest??



naja in den meisten faellen schreibt b1ubb nur, dass man die SuFu benutzen soll oder es im falschen Forum steht
im gegensatz zu mir *hust*


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

Lucious schrieb:


> Sag mal b1ubb wie hast du es eigentlich geschafft das dich jeder gleich anflamed wenn du ne antwort postest??



Wie ? 
nunja - da ich ja schon zu den älteren Member hier im Forum gehöre 
kennen mich natürlich die einen oder anderen.
Andere verstehen es wie ich schreibe, andere wiederrum nicht.
Die Leute die es nicht verstehen - denken ich flame den Topicersteller sofort an
jedoch bei den Threads wo ich dazuschreibe - das es den Thread schon 453850 mal gibt
dann können Sie zu 100% sicher sein - das es den Thread wirklich schon mehrmals gegeben hat.
Da ich mir sicher bin - das ich so einige Threads kenne - und weiß was wir in den letzen Wochen schreiben.




Grivok schrieb:


> naja in den meisten faellen schreibt b1ubb nur, dass man die SuFu benutzen soll oder es im falschen Forum steht
> im gegensatz zu mir *hust*




*hust* b1ubb kopierer *hust*


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> *hust* b1ubb kopierer *hust*



das nehme ich persoenlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

also leute ich bin dann mal frühstücken....


----------



## Slavery (12. März 2008)

b1ubb is seeeehr beliebt deswegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G@cko (12. März 2008)

Ach was Grivok hat das ganze halt etwas "perfektioniert" mit der SuFu er geht halt mit etwas mehr Fingerspitzengefühl daran als b1ubb aber lustiger wirds halt wenn b1ubb antwortet.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucious (12. März 2008)

Ich lese das Forum ja nu auch schon länger, bin halt nur schreibfaul(von heute mal abgesehen).
Und wenn ich dann deine Posts mit denen einiger anderer vergleiche, dann frag ich mich wie man bei dir auf flamen kommen kann^^

Aber seis drum

Habt ihr eigentlich schon mitbekommen was für ein "tolles" Lied auf Platz 1 der deutschen Singlecharts rumvegetiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G@cko (12. März 2008)

Lucious schrieb:


> Ich lese das Forum ja nu auch schon länger, bin halt nur schreibfaul(von heute mal abgesehen).
> Und wenn ich dann deine Posts mit denen einiger anderer vergleiche, dann frag ich mich wie man bei dir auf flamen kommen kann^^
> 
> Aber seis drum
> ...




Das ist doch schon wieder so ne Handy scheiße oder ????  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

G@cko schrieb:


> Ach was Grivok hat das ganze halt etwas "perfektioniert" mit der SuFu er geht halt mit etwas mehr Fingerspitzengefühl daran als b1ubb aber lustiger wirds halt wenn b1ubb antwortet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



eben
ich mache das viel charmanter und freundlicher
deswegen werde ich auch nie gefalmt
oder nur ganz selten


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

Lucious schrieb:


> Sag mal b1ubb wie hast du es eigentlich geschafft das dich jeder gleich anflamed wenn du ne antwort postest??


Und weil er schon mehrere tausend Beiträge geschrieben hat. Solche Zahlen ziehen Flamer nur so an! ^^


----------



## Lucious (12. März 2008)

> Das ist doch schon wieder so ne Handy scheiße oder ????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vollkommen richtig
Der Lieblingssong der deutschen diese Woche ist

Kuschel Song  von Schnuckel

Ich bin froh das ich wenigstens representativ für die deutschen stehe die ein Brechreiz überkommt wenn sie sowas hören....


----------



## G@cko (12. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Und weil er schon mehrere tausend Beiträge geschrieben hat. Solche Zahlen ziehen Flamer nur so an! ^^



Ja nur verstehen die Flamer nicht das 50% davon nur geschrieben wurden damit sich b1ubb verteidigen kann.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   wenn das so weiter geht hat er die 5000 in 3 wochen zusammen.


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Und weil er schon mehrere tausend Beiträge geschrieben hat. Solche Zahlen ziehen Flamer nur so an! ^^



Stimmt - weil die User alle glauben - ich kann meinen Beitragscounter gegen ein Buffed T-Shirt eintauschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Stimmt - weil die User alle glauben - ich kann meinen Beitragscounter gegen ein Buffed T-Shirt eintauschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also ich hab bei meinem 1000ten post ne buffed tasse geschenkt gekriegt
von carcharoth


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Stimmt - weil die User alle glauben - ich kann meinen Beitragscounter gegen ein Buffed T-Shirt eintauschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau.. //:=)


----------



## G@cko (12. März 2008)

Ich bin froh das ich wenigstens representativ für die deutschen stehe die ein Brechreiz überkommt wenn sie sowas hören....
[/quote]


Nun ich denke da gehört jeder dazu der na sind wir nett und sagen wir der über 16 ist.

btw. omg noch etwas mehr als 2 std arbeiten. Ich kann nicht mehr


----------



## Lucious (12. März 2008)

> Stimmt - weil die User alle glauben - ich kann meinen Beitragscounter gegen ein Buffed T-Shirt eintauschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie kann man das etwas nicht? Dann mach ich mir die Mühe hier ja vollkommen umsonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> also ich hab bei meinem 1000ten post ne buffed tasse geschenkt gekriegt
> von carcharoth



ich habe mit schildi schlafen dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: 15 posts != mühe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucious (12. März 2008)

Hey jeder fängt halt mal klein an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Stimmt - weil die User alle glauben - ich kann meinen Beitragscounter gegen ein Buffed T-Shirt eintauschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


LOL was haeißt hier dachte ich hab es gehofft^^


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

G@cko schrieb:


> btw. omg noch etwas mehr als 2 std arbeiten. Ich kann nicht mehr


Ich noch bischen weniger.. aber ich hab gerade Gefühlte 18:00Uhr -.-


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich habe mit schildi schlafen dürfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hehe
schildi ist jetzt umgedreht meine tasse 
*sich nervoes wegen carcharoth umguckt*


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Ich noch bischen weniger.. aber ich hab gerade Gefühlte 18:00Uhr -.-



1 Std 45 min ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hat carcharoth schon jemals hier gepostet - ich glabu nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> 1 Std 45 min !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich will nach Hause.. jetzt.. :x

Btw: 35 schaff ich noch Heute.. :>


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Ich will nach Hause.. jetzt.. :x



ich auch ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (12. März 2008)

noch 1 Stunde und 45 Minuten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich auch !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich ruf deinem Chef an und du meinem! ;D


----------



## Lucious (12. März 2008)

Da wir hier alle gerade fröhlich unseren Post Ticker erhöhen kann es ja gar nicht so wild sein oder?

Da werdet ihr es doch wohl schaffen genau wie ich bis 16:45 auszuharren und zumindest so zu tun als würden wir arbeiten^^


----------



## G@cko (12. März 2008)

Hey und wer ruft meinen Chef an ???

Ach egal darf ich heute eher gehen pup`s ??

Nein nun ist auch ok


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

Lucious schrieb:


> Da wir hier alle gerade fröhlich unseren Post Ticker erhöhen kann es ja gar nicht so wild sein oder?
> 
> Da werdet ihr es doch wohl schaffen genau wie ich bis 16:45 auszuharren und zumindest so zu tun als würden wir arbeiten^^


Dafür wäre ich auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Ich ruf deinem Chef an und du meinem! ;D



ok =)


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

Ihr wollt heute unbedingt noch die 200 Seiten voll bekommen oder? XD


----------



## Traklar (12. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Ihr wollt heute unbedingt noch die 200 Seiten voll bekommen oder? XD




JA JA Ich will ich will!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucious (12. März 2008)

@humanflower

Ist das so offensichtlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ok =)


Mich würde er töten.. :x


----------



## Qonix (12. März 2008)

Juhu noch bissel mehr als 1h Arbeit und dann ab nach Hause.

Gabs heute irgend ein Patch und mann muss was runterladen?


----------



## Lucious (12. März 2008)

Ich bezweifle auch irgenwie das mein chef sehr begeistert wäre wenn ich früher ginge.

Hab ja schließlich nächste Woche Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

Nee nur Wartung


----------



## G@cko (12. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Juhu noch bissel mehr als 1h Arbeit und dann ab nach Hause.
> 
> Gabs heute irgend ein Patch und mann muss was runterladen?




JA 2.4 ist da und von 12:00 bis 12:04 gabs S4


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

G@cko schrieb:


> JA 2.4 ist da und von 12:00 bis 12:04 gabs S4


Ja und das umsonst und so!!!!


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Ihr wollt heute unbedingt noch die 200 Seiten voll bekommen oder? XD



mir is das egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab ja kurz pause gemacht - damit ich mein S4 bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hahahaha


----------



## G@cko (12. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Ja und das umsonst und so!!!!



Na frag mal b1ubb und Grivok die können das bestätigen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

Lucious schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle auch irgenwie das mein chef sehr begeistert wäre wenn ich früher ginge.
> 
> Hab ja schließlich nächste Woche Urlaub
> 
> ...


Urlaub.. Das Wort kenn ich gar nicht mehr.. :x


----------



## snooze.G5 (12. März 2008)

> ZITAT(Qonix @ 12.03.2008, 15:24)
> 
> Juhu noch bissel mehr als 1h Arbeit und dann ab nach Hause.
> 
> ...






b1ubb sieh dir an was du gemacht hast!


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

XD


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

heyyy 2 seiten während meinem frühstück??

gratzgratz


und noch n paar leute mehr!!

also die 200 packen wir ja locker... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

heyy 

snooze.G5 is acuh wieder da!!^^


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

ne ich will nur 199 seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



#1 post auf seite 199 !!! 

BAM ICH BIN SOOOO n1 !


----------



## simion (12. März 2008)

Maraqu schrieb:


> heyyy 2 seiten während meinem frühstück??
> 
> gratzgratz
> und noch n paar leute mehr!!
> ...


Vorher schaffen wir aber 1000  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

heyy b1ubb 
zu deinem anmeldedatum..

war die schnapszahl geplant oder nur zufall??


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ne ich will nur 199 seiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


JÄHHH DU BIST JA SOOOO COOL, SO WIE DU WILL ICH AUCH MA WERDEN!!11elf
Oder sowas ROFL muhahah


----------



## Lucious (12. März 2008)

simion schrieb:


> Vorher schaffen wir aber 1000
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nichts für ungut, aber den versteh ich gerade nicht


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

simion schrieb:


> Vorher schaffen wir aber 1000
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Mach dir nix draus ich auch nicht... was meinst du?


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

Maraqu schrieb:


> heyy
> 
> snooze.G5 is acuh wieder da!!^^


----------



## G@cko (12. März 2008)

snooze.G5 schrieb:


> b1ubb sieh dir an was du gemacht hast!



Wie darf man das denn jetzt verstehen??? *g*


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

Maraqu schrieb:


> heyy b1ubb
> zu deinem anmeldedatum..
> 
> war die schnapszahl geplant oder nur zufall??



das ist nicht nur ne schnapszahl
was meinst du warum b1ubb immer so boese ist


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

Maraqu schrieb:


> heyy b1ubb
> zu deinem anmeldedatum..
> 
> war die schnapszahl geplant oder nur zufall??



ne war zufall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ich bin früher regestriert als zam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (12. März 2008)

glaub er meinte damit das er die 1000 seiten vor den 100 schafen will xD


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

Wann sind wir endlich auf 200?


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

Los 200. soll kommen!


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Los 200. soll kommen!


riane - du bist immernoch ned auf deine 1k posts - du wirst nie eine nacht mit schildi verbringen dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucious (12. März 2008)

Immer ruhig mit den jungen Pferden, wir schaffen das chon noch heute^^


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> riane - du bist immernoch ned auf deine 1k posts - du wirst nie eine nacht mit schildi verbringen dürfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch.. ICH WILL! ;D


----------



## G@cko (12. März 2008)

Für alle die langeweile haben:

http://www.funny-games.biz/apple-shooter.html

Aber nicht in den Bauch schießen *g*


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> riane - du bist immernoch ned auf deine 1k posts - du wirst nie eine nacht mit schildi verbringen dürfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie ab dem 1000ten bekommt man die süsse kleine Schildkröte oder wie? XD das wäre aber wirklich gemein!


----------



## Lucious (12. März 2008)

Muss ich das mit Schildi eigentlich verstehen oder ist das ein insider den ein n00b wie ich nicht verstehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

gogogggo


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Wie ab dem 1000ten bekommt man die süsse kleine Schildkröte oder wie? XD das wäre aber wirklich gemein!


Keine Ahnung was B1ubb meint..


Btw: JAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!! KNIET VOR MIR NIEDER!!!


----------



## Villano (12. März 2008)

G@cko schrieb:


> Für alle die langeweile haben:
> 
> http://www.funny-games.biz/apple-shooter.html
> 
> Aber nicht in den Bauch schießen *g*


 
wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Wie ab dem 1000ten bekommt man die süsse kleine Schildkröte oder wie? XD das wäre aber wirklich gemein!



das geht nicht mehr
die steht als blumenschale in meinem wohnzimmer
carcharoth hat sich verschrieben als ich meinen 1000ten post hatte


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

Lucious schrieb:


> Muss ich das mit Schildi eigentlich verstehen oder ist das ein insider den ein n00b wie ich nicht verstehen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Klicken
Dürfte als erklärung reichen^^


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was B1ubb meint..
> Btw: JAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!! KNIET VOR MIR NIEDER!!!



schildi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
begleichter von chara ! omg ! 0 ahnung ! =)


----------



## Lucious (12. März 2008)

So da sind die 200^^

Jemand noch nen guten Vorschlag für ein weiteres Tagesziel heute??


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

G@cko schrieb:


> Für alle die langeweile haben:
> 
> http://www.funny-games.biz/apple-shooter.html
> 
> Aber nicht in den Bauch schießen *g*




boa wie geil ich ahb ihm isn auge geschossen^^
EDIT: oder in den ahls is auch cool

200 JAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

Lucious schrieb:


> So da sind die 200^^
> 
> Jemand noch nen guten Vorschlag für ein weiteres Tagesziel heute??


Ab nach Hause.. :x




b1ubb schrieb:


> schildi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Von was redest du? oO


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

JEHAAHHH 200 Seiten geballter Schwachsinn !!11elf
So jetzt haben wir aber was produktives geleistet... nein nicht wirklich... egal Wayne viel Spass euch noch.


----------



## m1gu3l (12. März 2008)

ein neuer mittwoch und er is shcon fast wieder um.....wie schnell der tag auf der arbeit doch vergehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (12. März 2008)

auf zur 500 xD


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

hab das spiel bis lvl 7 geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber ned sonderlich angestrengt =)


----------



## G@cko (12. März 2008)

Will auch noch auf die 200


----------



## Lucious (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> schildi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich merk schon ich hab irgendwas verpasst all die Jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Von was redest du? oO



Kennst du den hier ? ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

Klicken
 Wegen Fragen zur Schildkröte


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Klicken
> Wegen Fragen zur Schildkröte



zu langsam ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

Achso.. :>
Und das Game ist nais! ;D
Wenn man seinen Hals durchbohrt, sieht es am geilsten aus! xD


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> zu langsam !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schau ma auf 3984^^ da stehts von vorhin schon ma... also bist du zu langsam


----------



## snooze.G5 (12. März 2008)

@Riane
/point
/knien


----------



## G@cko (12. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Achso.. :>
> Und das Game ist nais! ;D




Nur nicht anstrengen b1ubb hat es bis lvl 7 geschaft und wir wollen doch nicht besser als b1ubb sein *fg*


----------



## Lucious (12. März 2008)

Mitlerweile hab ichs auch gelesen. Nicht das ich das jetzt mehr verstehen würde als vorher, aber seis drum^^


----------



## Villano (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hab das spiel bis lvl 7 geschafft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



muhihi lvl 8 xD


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

paar seiten zurueck geht es um postcounter und was man fuer 1000 posts kriegt
hab ne tasse von carcharoth gekriegt
und b1ubb durfte mit schildi kuscheln


----------



## Lucious (12. März 2008)

> paar seiten zurueck geht es um postcounter und was man fuer 1000 posts kriegt
> hab ne tasse von carcharoth gekriegt
> und b1ubb durfte mit schildi kuscheln



Vielen Dank, jetzt ha ich das auch endlich mal gerafft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hab das spiel bis lvl 7 geschafft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lvl 9!


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

naja noch 974 posts....
dann kriegst du auch deine buffed-tasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Lvl 9!


Murks komm nur bis 7


----------



## Villano (12. März 2008)

hab noch en lustiges spiel
=> http://www.aeonity.com/ab/games/strategy-p...es/the-maze.php


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> hab noch en lustiges spiel
> => http://www.aeonity.com/ab/games/strategy-p...es/the-maze.php


Gabs da nicht ma n Vid zu wien kleines Kind schreiend vom Stuhl fällt????


----------



## Villano (12. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Gabs da nicht ma n Vid zu wien kleines Kind schreiend vom Stuhl fällt????



jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> hab noch en lustiges spiel
> => http://www.aeonity.com/ab/games/strategy-p...es/the-maze.php


Hab kein Ton hier, wie langweilig.. :x


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> jo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gut kannte das irgendwo her...hatte ich also doch recht^^


----------



## G@cko (12. März 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> hab noch en lustiges spiel
> => http://www.aeonity.com/ab/games/strategy-p...es/the-maze.php




nun ja bis lvl 3 oder 4 geht es ja aber dann mußt du schon der cs über gott sein um das zu schaffen *g*


----------



## simion (12. März 2008)

Ich bin biss 7 gekommen. Dannach hab ich ihn geköpft ;-)


----------



## Neradox (12. März 2008)

Lv 6 nur geschafft beim Apfelshooter >.<

Wäh wieso kommt da in Lv3 so ein hässliches gesicht?


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

G@cko schrieb:


> nun ja bis lvl 3 oder 4 geht es ja aber dann mußt du schon der cs über gott sein um das zu schaffen *g*


Das geht weiter als bis zu dem schreinden Gesicht????


----------



## G@cko (12. März 2008)

Da finde ich das besser ist halt nicht so schwierig

http://www.funny-games.biz/sting-game.html


----------



## Neradox (12. März 2008)

G@cko schrieb:


> Da finde ich das besser ist halt nicht so schwierig
> 
> http://www.funny-games.biz/sting-game.html



Oh ja, das ist wirklich lustiger. Bisher lv 5 aber ich arbeite dran^^.


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

G@cko schrieb:


> Da finde ich das besser ist halt nicht so schwierig
> 
> http://www.funny-games.biz/sting-game.html


Das ist Hammergeil!!!
Bin bei lv 10 und es macht immer noch Laune^^


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

G@cko schrieb:


> Da finde ich das besser ist halt nicht so schwierig
> 
> http://www.funny-games.biz/sting-game.html


IWrklich mega geil!


----------



## Neradox (12. März 2008)

Ich finde es immer wieder toll, wie solche "simplen" Spiele uns begeistern und wir über sowas wie WoW und co. meckern....


----------



## Villano (12. März 2008)

ich komm nur bis lvl 8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

Okay Ab lv 16 ist Sense dafür bin ich einfach nicht gut genug... doofe Kreise
Aber das Spiel is wirklich geil!


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

Ich kann im Moment leider nicht Spielen, da mein Chef die ganze Zeit hinter mir steht.. :x


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Ich kann im Moment leider nicht Spielen, da mein Chef die ganze Zeit hinter mir steht.. :x


Aber schreiben geht? o.O


----------



## G@cko (12. März 2008)

Ich hänge bei lvl 23


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

G@cko schrieb:


> Ich hänge bei lvl 23


XD ich bin schlecht^^


----------



## Villano (12. März 2008)

G@cko schrieb:


> Ich hänge bei lvl 23



O.o


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

Boah das 23 is wirklich zum kotzen XD


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Aber schreiben geht? o.O


Er war immer kurz weg und dann wieder im Büro.. und nicht nur er, sondern auch der andere Projektleiter und mein Mitarbeiter.. ;D War also alles ein bischen Riskant.. :x


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

"YOU BEAT THE GAME" Muahaha vertdammt ist das schwer^^ aber goil^^ werd den Link mal verbreiten und so


----------



## Riane (12. März 2008)

Bis nächsten Mittwoch ihr! ;D


----------



## humanflower (12. März 2008)

Bis nächsten Mittwoch du!


----------



## Maraqu (12. März 2008)

genau bis nächsten mittwoch zum post-farming^^


----------



## mgh (14. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


bis mittwoch ;P

mfg

MGH


----------



## Maraqu (14. März 2008)

mgh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey hier darf man nur mittwochs posten..

(mist jetzt ahb ichs auch gemacht...)


----------



## schlaazer (19. März 2008)

Maraqu schrieb:


> hey hier darf man nur mittwochs posten..
> 
> (mist jetzt ahb ichs auch gemacht...)




heute iss Mittwoch.. ich darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coldasice (19. März 2008)

mgh schrieb:


> Falls das alles zutrifft habt keine Angst eure chars wurden nicht gelöscht,
> und das spiel gibt es auch weiterhin.
> 
> Es werden in der regel nur serverarbeiten geleistet die im normalfall bis 11 uhr morgens andauern!
> ...


 

wie kann man trotzdem wow spilen wenn wir mittwoch haben und die server down sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schlaazer (19. März 2008)

coldasice schrieb:


> wie kann man trotzdem wow spilen wenn wir mittwoch haben und die server down sind?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




^^ auf privat Servern ?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drolan (19. März 2008)

normal geht das erst um 5 los :< is doch doof ^^ nu kann ich vor der arbeit noch nichma kurz rein schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die meldung "noch 5 min bis der server neugestartet wird" und wenn ab 4.55 die meldung sooo oft kommt das man angst bekommst xD und dann irgentwann so um 4.59 die lichter ausgehn ^^ 

gibt heut nix :< is scho weg das ding schnief*


----------



## Grivok (19. März 2008)

moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatar (19. März 2008)

moin^^

ob heut wohl der Patch kommt? wär klasse...
naja die Amis haben ja keinen bekommen, also wohl eher nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber warum gehen die wartungsarbeiten dann länger als sonst? und warum hat Blizz gestern den Trailer zum Sonnenbrunnen auf die HP gestellt?

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Perceptor (19. März 2008)

Nein der Patch wird heute nicht kommen.


----------



## Grivok (19. März 2008)

und bitte heute keine threads zum thema 2.4, BGs, Umgangston im Buffed.de-forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (19. März 2008)

Gatar schrieb:


> moin^^
> 
> ob heut wohl der Patch kommt? wär klasse...
> naja die Amis haben ja keinen bekommen, also wohl eher nicht
> ...



Naja is blizzard vlt bekommen wir heut ne 600mb datei zum dowload und morgen heißt es ätsch its patchday 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorhinger (19. März 2008)

servus

auf auf zum fröhlichen warten.

habe frühstück mitgebracht, croissants und kaffee für allee 


§§§§§§§§§ und (_______________________)²

und, der patch kommt heute nicht, laut blizzard, war gestern auch hier bei buffed zu lesen.


----------



## Riane (19. März 2008)

Lorhinger schrieb:


> servus
> 
> auf auf zum fröhlichen warten.
> *
> ...


Mmmmh.. lecker! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und guten Morgen liebe Leute! ;D


----------



## b1ubb (19. März 2008)

Morgen Leute !!!

so endlich kann ich es euch sagen !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das spiel mit der Maus und dem Dreieck !
das hab ich durchgespielt !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das lvl 30 ist das letzte ! und einfach nur funny !!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (19. März 2008)

einen schönen guten morgen mitbuffies, alle mal n käffchen genommen und n croissant auch, und dann ab auf die couch zum gemütlichen warten

*kaffe und Croisant nimm und auf chouch setz*

hmm kaffee is schön heiß und croissant is auch noch warm, danke lorhinger


----------



## Zurkil (19. März 2008)

richtig


----------



## Midnighttalker (19. März 2008)

ASO is das.. ich spiel schon seit das spiel drausen ist, hab mich immer gefragt warum zuerst Freitags und später immer MIttwochs morgens die Server Down sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aso Edit:
ich komm von der Arbeit und werd nicht warten bis die arbeiten beendet sind sondern hau mich ins Bett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Releasa (19. März 2008)

Moin moin,

bin auch mal wieder da ^^ Ich sellte dann noch mal nen bissel Rührei, Körnerbrötchen, frischgepressten O-Saft und ne Kanne Tee hin *hinsetz und auf nen Käffchen trink und auf Login wart* 

Schade, letzte Woche glaub ich hat man gar nichts vom Wartungstag gemerkt oder? Hätte man diese Woche sein sollen ^^ ich hab nämlich Urlaub ^^ Naaa guuuut Blizz, ihr meint es gut und gebt mir die Zeit mich mal so richtig in den Hausputz zu werfen... damit ich voller guter Gefühle neu ins Spiel starten kann heute *ganz ehrlich mein*

Euch noch nen schönen Mittwoch *winke*


----------



## Ganieda (19. März 2008)

Guten Morgen, 

*ein Korb mit bunten Ostereiern und Hefehasen auf den Tisch stell*

ohh hab Salz und Pfeffer vergessen, komm glei wieder


----------



## SixtenF (19. März 2008)

immer dieser Mittwoch :-)


----------



## LordofDemons (19. März 2008)

> Guten Morgen,
> 
> *ein Korb mit bunten Ostereiern und Hefehasen auf den Tisch stell*
> 
> ohh hab Salz und Pfeffer vergessen, komm glei wieder



hmm ostereier *auf die ostereier stürz*


----------



## Toamar (19. März 2008)

Guten Morgen... 
bin beim PC anschalten voll gegen Stuhlkante geknallt, und habe mir wahrscheinlich den Zeh gebrochen :/ So fängt mein Osterurlaub (heute gestartet) ja gut an ^^ Erst mal zum Arzt gehen ^^


----------



## SpamerElite (19. März 2008)

mgh schrieb:


> Falls das alles zutrifft habt keine Angst eure chars wurden nicht gelöscht,
> und das spiel gibt es auch weiterhin.
> 
> Es werden in der regel nur serverarbeiten geleistet die im normalfall bis 11 uhr morgens andauern!
> ...




Jaja wir ham scho an schwern dialekt. I moch ma etz ma a stullen.

Grüße und schöne Wartezeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorhinger (19. März 2008)

Bei der 6 Tasse Kaffee angekommen, buffen muss eben sein.

Danke für die Komplettierung des Frühstücks, nun bin ich gespannt, ob Ysera mal wieder zu den letzten Realms gehört, die online gehen.

Für den nächsten Mittwoch sollten wir dann einmal versuchen, "EPISCHE" Gegenstände für den Kaffeetisch zu liefern * lach.

Fange dann mal an:

Tischtuch des wartenden Spielers
Verursacht 100-260 Krümelschaden pro Sekunde, Tempo 2 .0
Aufdecken im Set mit Kaffeekanne, Teekanne und Tassen wird ein Reninigungsbonus von 50% erreicht.

These are the results from the Niederrhein Fraction


----------



## LordofDemons (19. März 2008)

Lorhinger schrieb:


> Bei der 6 Tasse Kaffee angekommen, buffen muss eben sein.
> 
> Danke für die Komplettierung des Frühstücks, nun bin ich gespannt, ob Ysera mal wieder zu den letzten Realms gehört, die online gehen.
> 
> ...



hmm n episches osterei der stärke (bufffood) bringt 30% mehr Festtagsstimmung


----------



## Ikku (19. März 2008)

Also die DPS vom Tischtuch is mir aber zu langsam xD

Ja es ist Mittwoch und wieder mal frage ich mich, warum ich ausgerechnet immer dann wenn Server bis 11 Uhr down sind nicht pennen kann >.< 
Dabei bin ich doch erst um 4 ins Bett und lieg seit 6 Uhr schon wieder wach *seufz*

Kann ich mich ja wenigstens mal daran machen meine HP neu zu basteln :>


----------



## Lorhinger (19. März 2008)

bei den DSP muss ja auch noch PLatz sein für ein mit goldenem Zauberfaden durchwirktes Tuch ;-)


----------



## Ikku (19. März 2008)

Oh stimmt, post mal Mats pls xD ^^


----------



## Ganieda (19. März 2008)

Hier noch Salz und Peffer. Mag noch jemand Maggi fürs Ei?


----------



## Pingurian (19. März 2008)

Weiss einer eigentlich was Blizzard im Rahmen der Wartungsarbeiten so anstellt?

Kann mir bisher eigentlich nur vorstellen das die Datenbanken, ggf. auch die Server gebackuped werden. Ansonsten vielleicht noch die eine oder andere Hardwaregeschichte. Aber weder das eine noch das andere dauert 8 Stunden?

Vielleicht einer noch ne Idee?


----------



## Ikku (19. März 2008)

Könnt auch sein dass se irgendwas mit den BG-Servern fixen.
Vorgestern waren bei uns einmal in WS 20 (!!!) Allys..... ehrlich, ohne Witz ^^
Haben einige Leute Screenshots davon gemacht :>

Und AV gab vorgestern auch paar Probs von wegen "Diese Instanz existiert nicht" etc. ^^


----------



## picollo0071 (19. März 2008)

Ist mein WoW kaputt? Ich kanns seit heute morgen nimma spielen....
Kommt jetzt der neue patch? Wann wird meine WoW wieder gehn?

/ironie off

Moinsen. *Kaffee und Kuchen nehm*
Vielvergügen beim warten wünsche ich


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## picollo0071 (19. März 2008)

Pingurian schrieb:


> Weiss einer eigentlich was Blizzard im Rahmen der Wartungsarbeiten so anstellt?
> 
> Kann mir bisher eigentlich nur vorstellen das die Datenbanken, ggf. auch die Server gebackuped werden. Ansonsten vielleicht noch die eine oder andere Hardwaregeschichte. Aber weder das eine noch das andere dauert 8 Stunden?
> 
> Vielleicht einer noch ne Idee?


Gelegentlich ein paar Hotfixes..

//Edith sagt: ich bin ein Idiot weil ich nen Doppelpost gemacht hab^^


----------



## Lorhinger (19. März 2008)

was sie da genau machen wird wohl deren geheimnis bleiben,

warum das aber immer solange dauert und man nicht mit gespiegelten servern solange weiterspielt? keine ahnung

in großkonzernen bekäme der vorstand bestimmt das große sausen, wenn die IT-abteilung ankündigt, daß die Produktion alle 2 Wochen von 3/5 bis 11 nicht verfügbar ist.

aber na ja, so erhalte ich auch Geld für nicht erbrachte Leistung

10.000.000 Spieler x 6 Stunden = 60.000.000 Millionen nicht erbrachte Serverstunden (man möge mich korrigieren wenn man das anders berechnet)
aber, frühstücken wir lieber * g


----------



## Leerox (19. März 2008)

ich find es schön das du an neue mitglieder denkst





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (19. März 2008)

Moinsen zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist denn los? Erst ein neuer 2.4er-Thread und der ist eigentlich keiner der üblichen...
Aber es ist ja noch früh. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja, da hab ich frei und kann nicht zocken. Da bin ich ja fast schon so verzweifelt mir die 24 Seiten des Rechtschreibungs-Threads durchzulesen....
Hm, aber auch nur fast.^^


----------



## Shaadoon (19. März 2008)

Hmm ... deine Rechnung hat einen Schönheitsfehler. Du gehtst davon aus, dass alle 10 Millionen Abonennten in Europa leben und von morgens 3 od 5 Uhr bis zum 11 Uhr definitiv spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Frühstücken klingt da doch schon vernünftiger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: *wirft einen Sack Panik in den Raum* 
*Die Server sind für immer down!!! WoW ist tot!!! *
*läuft kichernd aus dem Threat*


----------



## Leerox (19. März 2008)

da hast du recht vorallem ist das all Woche am Mittwoch,

sie könnten auch die zeit ändern oder verkürzen Geld verdienen die genug mehr als genus

schnelles geld für leichte arbeit


LOL



( und mir ist egal ob ich  Rechtschreibefehler habe)


----------



## LiangZhou (19. März 2008)

Die Leute von Blizzard müssen auch schlafen,kacken,essen etc und das machen sie jetzt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ikku (19. März 2008)

@Shaadoon: NOIIIIIIIIIN!!!!! Ich will nicht zurück ins RL!!! *Panik krieg*

@LiangZhou: Und das machen se nur EINMAL in der Woche? oO Wusaaa....
Kein Wunder, dass das dann so lang dauert ^^ Zumal se ja manchmal nur kurz Restart machen und dann 2-3 Wochen am Stück.... zomg! xD


*mir auch mal ne Tasse Kaffee nehm*


----------



## Grivok (19. März 2008)

also mittlerweile haette ich echt mal bock auf ne USER-OF-THE-MONTH- wahl
ich wuerde auf jeden fall tabbanus vorschlagen
ich find den einfach nur knuffig


----------



## Melih (19. März 2008)

Pingurian schrieb:


> Weiss einer eigentlich was Blizzard im Rahmen der Wartungsarbeiten so anstellt?
> 
> Kann mir bisher eigentlich nur vorstellen das die Datenbanken, ggf. auch die Server gebackuped werden. Ansonsten vielleicht noch die eine oder andere Hardwaregeschichte. Aber weder das eine noch das andere dauert 8 Stunden?
> 
> Vielleicht einer noch ne Idee?



da gehen die ganzen gm aus den löchern und albern rum zbw machen die ne party oder so o.O


----------



## LiangZhou (19. März 2008)

Ikku schrieb:


> @Shaadoon: NOIIIIIIIIIN!!!!! Ich will nicht zurück ins RL!!! *Panik krieg*
> 
> @LiangZhou: Und das machen se nur EINMAL in der Woche? oO Wusaaa....
> Kein Wunder, dass das dann so lang dauert ^^ Zumal se ja manchmal nur kurz Restart machen und dann 2-3 Wochen am Stück.... zomg! xD
> *mir auch mal ne Tasse Kaffee nehm*



Na um Zeit zu sparen haben sie ne Technik entwickelt um alles gleichzeitig zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und das wars von mir ich geh Selbstmord begehen,danke dir Shaadoon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ikku (19. März 2008)

K, sieht das dann ungefähr so aus?

Blizz-Mitarbeiter geht aufs Klo, lässt die Hosen runter und lehnt sich zurück (Klorückenlehne mit flauschigem Kopfkissen natürlich), deckt sich zu und macht noch die Fütter-Maschine an.
Dann pennt er, entspannt sich komplett womit er sich entleert und wird gleichzeitig gefüttert xD

Noch was? xD


_Edith_ findet dass die Mitarbeiter aber auch noch duschen müssten.... *grübel*


----------



## Maraqu (19. März 2008)

* MORGEN!!!!!!*

OMG schon 2 seiten bis um 9 uhr .....

echt 

*unnötigerspamon*


----------



## Toyuki (19. März 2008)

morgen =)

Oo der Buffed Char planer is mal nice geworden so wie der alte von Merciles oder wie die hieß echt ginal


----------



## Krytias (19. März 2008)

Maaaaan ich will zoggn >.< daily´s machen farmen schulden abarbeiten und sonst was alles ey ! NEEED WOW BITTE *hunde augen mach* und wieso kann blizz net um 24uhr mit den wartungsarbeiten anfangen ! dann sind die server um 8 online und alles gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (19. März 2008)

@Ikku jep sie müssn noch Duschen :-)


----------



## Ikku (19. März 2008)

Krytias schrieb:


> Maaaaan ich will zoggn >.< daily´s machen farmen schulden abarbeiten und sonst was alles ey ! NEEED WOW BITTE *hunde augen mach*




wuuuuusaaaaaaa ganz ruhig bleiben :>


@Liang: Gut dann.... *grübel*
Während sie also da auf ihrem Klo schlafen dreht die Fütter-Heiz-Dusch-Maschine die Heizung auf. Ab ner gewissen Temperatur im Raum entfernt sie sanft die Bettdecke und zieht den Mitarbeiter gekonnt aus, so dass der nicht aufwacht xD
Dann streift sie sich nen flauschigen Waschlappen über und beginnt den Träumenden zärtlich abzuschrubben :>

Warum der Blizzmitarbeiter jedoch um kurz vor 10 nackt aufm Klo aufwacht weiß er nicht mehr, aber er hat auch nicht lange Zeit um drüber nachzudenken weil er weiß dass Milliarden WoW-Süchtige sonst sein Büro stürmen würden, wäre der Server nicht "pünktlich" (*hust*) wieder online :>


----------



## G@cko (19. März 2008)

Ah mal wieder Mittwoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin ich froh das ich zur Arbeiten Bevölkerung gehöre.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also guten morgen ihr Suchtis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomstarr (19. März 2008)

Immer wieder Mittwochs ... kommt die Erinnerung ! *sing*


----------



## G@cko (19. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Morgen Leute !!!
> 
> so endlich kann ich es euch sagen !!!
> 
> ...



OMG du hast es echt durchgespielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich hatte irgendwann nen Wutanfall weil ich nicht weiter gekommen bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Respekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (19. März 2008)

Ikku schrieb:


> wuuuuusaaaaaaa ganz ruhig bleiben :>
> @Liang: Gut dann.... *grübel*
> Während sie also da auf ihrem Klo schlafen dreht die Fütter-Heiz-Dusch-Maschine die Heizung auf. Ab ner gewissen Temperatur im Raum entfernt sie sanft die Bettdecke und zieht den Mitarbeiter gekonnt aus, so dass der nicht aufwacht xD
> Dann streift sie sich nen flauschigen Waschlappen über und beginnt den Träumenden zärtlich abzuschrubben :>
> ...



Ihnen wird auch noch das gesammelte Fernsehprogramm der Woche vorgespielt,sonst Möp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ikku (19. März 2008)

Wusst ich doch, dass ich was vergessen hab -.-


Welches Spiel mit dem Dreieck? oO


----------



## LiangZhou (19. März 2008)

Das innteresiert mich jez auch^^ Ich liebe frustende Minigames  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. März 2008)

also mittwoch ist doch der perfekte tag um auszuschlafen (für die die nicht abreiten müssen so wie NICHT ich...)

mfg


----------



## L-MWarFReak (19. März 2008)

-.- da muss man einmal erst um 13:30 in die schule und dann vergisst man prompt das mittwoch ist xD


----------



## Ikku (19. März 2008)

und wenn man (wie ich) nicht schlafen kann? xD


----------



## LiangZhou (19. März 2008)

Da ist man einmal krank und darf kein frustendes Minigame zoggn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belowo (19. März 2008)

Oder wie ich Urlaub hat?! Hmm, also erstmal sinnlos im Netz rumeiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (19. März 2008)

Ihr habt nix zu tun? Euch ist stinkweilig? Ihr denkt ihr verschwendet eure zeit?Dann schickt eine SMS mit Arschloch an die 110 und die Party kann beginnen!


----------



## b1ubb (19. März 2008)

G@cko schrieb:


> OMG du hast es echt durchgespielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja aber ich muss sagen das lvl 26 ist echt das schwierigste - die 3 lvln danach sind eigentlich easy


----------



## Ikku (19. März 2008)

lol xD

nee, da guck ich lieber sweeney todd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(und der pirelli sieht nicht nur aus wie ali g, er ist es O.O )


----------



## LordofDemons (19. März 2008)

Ikku schrieb:


> und wenn man (wie ich) nicht schlafen kann? xD


aber trotzdem schon um 9:00 im froum ist^^


----------



## LiangZhou (19. März 2008)

Ikku schrieb:


> lol xD
> 
> nee, da guck ich lieber sweeney todd
> 
> ...



Hör dir den Namen doch mal an: Swinie tott  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Semrak (19. März 2008)

Naja hab noch n par Staffeln King of Queens vor mir^^
nur normal kann man nebenbei immer so schön farmen gehn >.<

Naja was solls, vllt hängen dann ja nich alle 3minuten 5mobs in der wand rumm^^ Diese Woche wars irgendwie extrem.

Selbst auf der Insel der Sonnenwanderer hängen die ganze zeit geister in ner säule und machen nix >.<

MFG Semrak

/Edit: Da fällt mir ein ich könnte mal wieder n Bad nehmen^^ unter der Woche kommt man ja nur zum Duschen >.<


----------



## Ikku (19. März 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> aber trotzdem schon um 9:00 im froum ist^^



ahjo... was soll ich sonst machen wenn studium noch nich angefangen hat? xD


Edit:
@"Swini tott": Han, ich versteh den Witz nicht xD


----------



## LiangZhou (19. März 2008)

Ikku schrieb:


> ahjo... was soll ich sonst machen wenn studium noch nich angefangen hat? xD



nimm dir an beispiel an Blizz und geh duschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ikku (19. März 2008)

war ich schon -.- 
bin doch schon seit 6 wach ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (19. März 2008)

Ikku schrieb:


> war ich schon -.-
> bin doch schon seit 6 wach ^^



Ga gäbs noch andere Dinge die du machen könntest aber naja^^


----------



## Semrak (19. März 2008)

http://meradonload.extra.hu/buffedzeuch/Pa...n_nonset_T2.zip

Fals jmd nen Blutelfen Pala sehen will in dem tollen "Lila 70er T2">.<
einfach mitm modelviewer laden nachdem ihr es entpackt habt.

MFG Semrak


----------



## Ikku (19. März 2008)

Keylogger!!!! xD


@Liang: Nja... Ich war duschen, hab gefrühstückt, geh in 45 mins mitm Hund raus.... Aufgeräumt hab ich gestern....
Film läuft und ich versuche krampfhaft nen Titel für meine HP zu finden....
Du siehst, voll im Stress *hust*  Ob ich das alles bis 11 packe? xD


----------



## LiangZhou (19. März 2008)

Ikku schrieb:


> Keylogger!!!! xD
> @Liang: Nja... Ich war duschen, hab gefrühstückt, geh in 45 mins mitm Hund raus.... Aufgeräumt hab ich gestern....
> Film läuft und ich versuche krampfhaft nen Titel für meine HP zu finden....
> Du siehst, voll im Stress *hust*  Ob ich das alles bis 11 packe? xD



Stoffwechsel!


----------



## Semrak (19. März 2008)

nix keylogger >.<
schonmal ne eq mit keylogger gesehn >.<

Kans dir auch direkt auf die eq verlinken >.<

http://meradonload.extra.hu/buffedzeuch/Paladin_nonset_T2.eq

>.<

MFG Semrak


----------



## Ikku (19. März 2008)

Ok, du kennst den Insider nich xD


----------



## Lafayette (19. März 2008)

Semrak schrieb:


> http://meradonload.extra.hu/buffedzeuch/Pa...n_nonset_T2.zip
> 
> Fals jmd nen Blutelfen Pala sehen will in dem tollen "Lila 70er T2">.<
> einfach mitm modelviewer laden nachdem ihr es entpackt habt.
> ...



Nein,danke. Schau mir lieber meinen tollen "Lila 70er S3" Pala an.


Und warum ist es erst 9.53Uhr?!


----------



## b1ubb (19. März 2008)

Lafayette schrieb:


> Nein,danke. Schau mir lieber meinen tollen "Lila 70er S3" Pala an.
> Und warum ist es erst 9.53Uhr?!



der versucht dmg zu machen !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Semrak (19. März 2008)

Nö^^ muss mir nur mittwoch morgens die zeit vertreiben^^

Und auch vergelter machen schaden ^^ hab immerhin nen eichhörnchen 2hittet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also will ich mal nen Pala angucken der nich so heruntergekommen is wie meiner >.<

MFG Semrak


----------



## Ikku (19. März 2008)

Mord am morgen vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen...... oO

"Epiphaneia"... was haltet ihr davon? xD


----------



## G@cko (19. März 2008)

Semrak schrieb:


> Nö^^ muss mir nur mittwoch morgens die zeit vertreiben^^
> 
> Und auch vergelter machen schaden ^^ hab immerhin nen eichhörnchen 2hittet
> 
> ...



Boah nen Eichhörnchen und das ohne Angstblase  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Semrak (19. März 2008)

Ne mit angstblase, ich musste mich ja hochheilen, wie willste des sonst schaffen *g*

Das ding is vollkommen resistent gegen jeglichen schaden >.<

War bestimmt n tollwütiges Eichhörnchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Semrak


----------



## Amoniusi (19. März 2008)

10:00

Kein Realm online OO !!!Ich glaubs net ^^


----------



## Lafayette (19. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> der versucht dmg zu machen !



Sagt Dir das Wort "Heal" etwas? Warum wird beim Schwanzvergleich immer an Damage gedacht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


"Deine Nachricht enthält mehr als die erlaubte Anzahl an Smileys. Verringere bitte deren Anzahl." Dein Glückstag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ikku (19. März 2008)

Amoniusi schrieb:


> 10:00
> 
> Kein Realm online OO !!!Ich glaubs net ^^



NEIN! Verarsch mich nich. oO


Das Schlimme an der Sache ist aber eh dass ich um ca. 11 Uhr nur einloggen werd und in OG rumsteh und darauf warte bis jemand online kommt mit dem ich chatten kann xD


----------



## b1ubb (19. März 2008)

Lafayette schrieb:


> Sagt Dir das Wort "Heal" etwas? Warum wird beim Schwanzvergleich immer an Damage gedacht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ach immer diese pala healer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die sind doch keine herausforderung mehr ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die schaut man ja gar nicht mehr an - weil sie sowieso ned down gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flywa (19. März 2008)

Für alle denen Langweilig ist spielt mal Pillage the Village
Is echt funny bin lvl 40^^
Man muss einfach das Dorf zerstören und die Bewohner töten muhahaha


----------



## Semrak (19. März 2008)

http://www.flashgames.de/index.php?onlines...6&todo=play

Is auchnich schlecht^^
Muste armeisen von nem kuchen fernhalten mit kleinen geschütztürmen =)

MFG Semrak


----------



## b1ubb (19. März 2008)

need mehr spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Semrak (19. März 2008)

Ogame? dann haste jeden mittwoch genug resourcen^^

MFG Semrak


----------



## Lungentorpedo (19. März 2008)

geht bei euch die account verwaltung?
bei mir kommt nur falscher benutzername/passwort..


----------



## LiangZhou (19. März 2008)

Semrak schrieb:


> Ogame? dann haste jeden mittwoch genug resourcen^^
> 
> MFG Semrak


 Args ich hasse so spiele wie Ogame,brauch bewegung! need action! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.rawkins.com/games/do2/


----------



## Tankstelle (19. März 2008)

Semrak schrieb:


> http://www.flashgames.de/index.php?onlines...6&todo=play
> 
> Is auchnich schlecht^^
> Muste armeisen von nem kuchen fernhalten mit kleinen geschütztürmen =)
> ...



OMG, wie sinnfrei ist das denn?? aber lustig xD


----------



## b1ubb (19. März 2008)

Semrak schrieb:


> http://www.flashgames.de/index.php?onlines...6&todo=play
> 
> Is auchnich schlecht^^
> Muste armeisen von nem kuchen fernhalten mit kleinen geschütztürmen =)
> ...



das spiel ist der hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flywa (19. März 2008)

Bei mir geht die Accountverwaltung


----------



## Flywa (19. März 2008)

Bei mir geht die Accountverwaltung


----------



## stray child (19. März 2008)

immer wieder mittwochs... unso *summ* -_- denk ma nächsten mittwoch wirds wieder wartungsarbeiten geben, weil der patch wohl demnäxt kommen wird. harghja.


----------



## b1ubb (19. März 2008)

Flywa schrieb:


> Bei mir geht die Accountverwaltung



schön   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Semrak (19. März 2008)

> ZITAT(Semrak @ 19.03.2008, 10:11) *
> 
> http://www.flashgames.de/index.php?onlines...6&todo=play
> 
> ...



Übrigens^^ immer son Insektenspray bauen *g* das is wie n hexenmeister^^

Ansonsten bauste AOE tripple dinger, also mages oder mehrfachschuss jäger.

Lvl50 ca war glaub mal mein rekord, aber das war die alte version die is immer mal wieder abgeschmiert >.<
MFG Semrak


----------



## LiangZhou (19. März 2008)

Mga das Ameisenspiel nicht,die laufen so unvorhersehbar


----------



## Rojan (19. März 2008)

ich hab frei und die server sind down, aaaaaah


----------



## LiangZhou (19. März 2008)

Wie könnt ihr euch solange an so ein Spiel hocken? Habs nach 6 Ameisen weg^^

Möp ist wie ein Tower Defense aus WC3 http://www.miniclip.com/games/canyon-defense/de/


----------



## picollo0071 (19. März 2008)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Wie könnt ihr euch solange an so ein Spiel hocken? Habs nach 6 Ameisen weg^^
> 
> Möp ist wie ein Tower Defense aus WC3 http://www.miniclip.com/games/canyon-defense/de/


es gibt nix schlimmeres als langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg gabriel


----------



## Mephan (19. März 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> es gibt nix schlimmeres als langeweile
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sicher stimmt vollkommen.

So mal Kaffee holen und schaun ob dann was geht.


----------



## Semrak (19. März 2008)

Nutzt doch die tolle Zeit sinnvoll^^
Legt euch makros an um euch mit einem klick einzuloggen in wow xD
Sone G15 is praktisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grade mal gucken gehn ob die server wieder oben sind *g*
gleich gibts edit.

MFG Semrak

/Edit: noch down >.<


----------



## makar (19. März 2008)

NUrnoch 7 Schrekliche, Qualvolle Minuten !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panasori (19. März 2008)

noch 8 minuten^^


----------



## Slavery (19. März 2008)

Doch es gibt schlimmeres --> Arbeiten is schlimmer als Langeweile  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. März 2008)

Semrak schrieb:


> Nutzt doch die tolle Zeit sinnvoll^^
> Legt euch makros an um euch mit einem klick einzuloggen in wow xD
> Sone G15 is praktisch
> 
> ...



go blizz gogogo


----------



## Foertel (19. März 2008)

Man sollte den BlizzMitarbeiter der das erfunden hat erschießen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ikku (19. März 2008)

cheat!!!

bei mir sinds noch 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## LordofDemons (19. März 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Doch es gibt schlimmeres --> Arbeiten is schlimmer als Langeweile
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne wenn ich arbeite hab ich keine langeweile und die zeit vergeht schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makar (19. März 2008)

Nurnoch* 

Kann mir mal bitte wer erzählen wie ich meine signatur (mein pic mit char namen gilde etc.) daunten hinbekomme und NICHT darein
<---

wäre echt nett,danke


----------



## Wüstenhund (19. März 2008)

meint ihr heute kommt vllt der patch? ich mein normalerweise sind sie doch schon immer weit vor 11 mit dem wartungszeug da fertig...


----------



## Semrak (19. März 2008)

Reicht doch um n bisl Hardcore zu hörn^^

Raise your Fist 4 Angerfist !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2QweT4HIXY

|__| <--- soll ne Faust darstellen >.<
|__|
 _|_
|  . |
|__|
 | |
|    |
|    |
____
|    |
|    |
|    |
|    |__
|_____|

MFG Semrak

/EDIT : NICE HABS WIEDER GEFUNDEN *freu* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2C6vCzy8pY


----------



## Flapp (19. März 2008)

Moinsen^^

Na alle bekannten user da?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (19. März 2008)

Nein kommt er nicht, nur weils mal solange dauert wie vorgeschrieben ist harren alle aus ^^


----------



## Lilo07 (19. März 2008)

Habt ihr eigentlich auch alle Ferien oder wieso sind um die Uhrzeit so sack viele Leute on?^^

edit: buffed sagt, dass user, gäste und anonyme zusammen 2000 leute sind... um 11 UHR!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
       wir hams geschafft!!


----------



## Gnomii (19. März 2008)

heute erstmal wieder richtig karazhan rocken^^


----------



## Semrak (19. März 2008)

Klaro Ferien^^
Dauerparty und dauerzocken *g*

Ich geh mal kurz afk muss noch schnell was anziehn >.<

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2C6vCzy8pY

Ihr wisst ja^^ hardcore will never die

MFG Semrak


----------



## LordofDemons (19. März 2008)

Semrak schrieb:


> Reicht doch um n bisl Hardcore zu hörn^^
> 
> Raise your Fist 4 Angerfist !
> 
> ...



wenn das ne faust ist bin ich jesus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (19. März 2008)

Semrak schrieb:


> Reicht doch um n bisl Hardcore zu hörn^^
> 
> Raise your Fist 4 Angerfist !
> 
> ...




Ne faust erkenn ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ANGERFIST <3


----------



## Wüstenhund (19. März 2008)

jop ferien + wow ftw xD

woher wollt ihr wissen das patch nicht kommt?


----------



## Tallys (19. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wenn alles klaptt bei Blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kann man sich net so sicher sein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Peace


----------



## Ikku (19. März 2008)

So, jetzt geht nochmal jeder aufs klo und dann loggen wir ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makar (19. März 2008)

Lilo07 schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich auch alle Ferien oder wieso sind um die Uhrzeit so sack viele Leute on?^^




jo hab ferien...bis zum 25.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...11:02 und trozdem ist frostwolf down -_-


----------



## Slavery (19. März 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ne wenn ich arbeite hab ich keine langeweile und die zeit vergeht schneller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja...als ich für meinen Teil bin ja lieber zu Hause und langweil mich mal eben als in der Arbeit rumzugammeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnomii (19. März 2008)

weil die amis den patch auch nicht haben!
so ich logg auch ma ein^^


----------



## Semrak (19. März 2008)

Wir können lesen^^
deswegen wissen wir das =)
gab dazu nen bluepost...

MFG Semrak

/ja ich geb zu ich kann nich so toll zeichnen mit der tastatur >.<


----------



## Gnomii (19. März 2008)

neeeeeeiiin eredar is noch offline^^


----------



## Ikku (19. März 2008)

ogog blackhand, du packst das *anschubs*


----------



## Flapp (19. März 2008)

Mist hab nurnoch diese woche Ferien >.<


€ : son mist Kult der Verdammten noch down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uaaargh (19. März 2008)

uh...stimmt hab mich schon gewundert warum ich net auf meinen server komme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makar (19. März 2008)

welche klasse gehstn du?^^

so während wir alle gesapnnt warten einmal in kurzvorm bitte wie ich mein signatur bild daunten rein bekomme danke !


----------



## Natsumee (19. März 2008)

so geht wieder spielen ist 5 nach 11^^

mfg


----------



## Storn206 (19. März 2008)

(    )
                /   /
               /   /             (   )
              /   /             /   /
             /   /             /   /
           (   )(   )      (   )(   )
          HORDE   ALLINANZ


----------



## Gnomii (19. März 2008)

geht nicht mein server is immer noch off^^


----------



## Nidhogg 2oo8 (19. März 2008)

Frostmourne wo bist du? Ich will suchten und meine S3 Axt holen^^


----------



## LordofDemons (19. März 2008)

und ich muss noch bis halb 5 arbeiten naja mann kann nicht alles haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ikku (19. März 2008)

Frostmourne verspätet sich da es mit Blackhand und Kult der Verdammten noch wilde Orgien feiert ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (19. März 2008)

Ikku schrieb:


> Frostmourne verspätet sich da es mit Blackhand und Kult der Verdammten noch wilde Orgien feiert ^^


XD


----------



## Flapp (19. März 2008)

Ikku schrieb:


> Frostmourne verspätet sich da es mit Blackhand und Kult der Verdammten noch wilde Orgien feiert ^^




Rein Haun KDV ist online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stray child (19. März 2008)

hm, rexxar verspätet sich mal wieder...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minicooli (19. März 2008)

Jo, hab auch Ferien und konnte jetzt eine Stunde auf die Realms warten. >.<


----------



## b1ubb (19. März 2008)

oh mann 

das ameisen spiel - lvl 55 !!!! ;( so ein scheiß !


----------



## White-Frost (19. März 2008)

Boah hab genug Ameisen gelegt Natherzim soll mal on gehen XD


----------



## Flapp (19. März 2008)

Damit ihr was zu tun habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.gamerdisclaimer.com/bbs/murloc.php


----------



## Lorhinger (19. März 2008)

und ysera?

wie immer noch nicht online, jeden mittwoch der gleiche driss * mimimimi * g


----------



## Ikku (19. März 2008)

so.. buhbye leute... blackhand is on xD


----------



## Dragonsdeath (19. März 2008)

JUUHHUUHHH FERIEN!!!^^
und schicke spiele bei buffed im forum xDD
nen schöneren tag kanns eig gar net geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. März 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> JUUHHUUHHH FERIEN!!!^^
> und schicke spiele bei buffed im forum xDD
> nen schöneren tag kanns eig gar net geben
> 
> ...


doch wenn ich endlich pfingsten urlaub hab dann is ein noch schönerer tag (für mich)


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2008)

ich will auch ferien -.- ab morgen bis am montag frei *freu*

btw an alle die noch nicht auf den server kommen : PWND 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. März 2008)

kann mir bitte einer sagen ob durotan schon online ist, würd mich mal interessieren

Tante Edit sagt: juhu nur noch morgen arbeiten dann erst mal frei


----------



## Dragonsdeath (19. März 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> doch wenn ich endlich pfingsten urlaub hab dann is ein noch schönerer tag (für mich)


jaja stimmt es gibt noch bissl schönere tage xDD


----------



## Toyuki (19. März 2008)

Storn206 
komm bitte nicht mit sonem Kinderflame im Mittwochs-Thread an hier ist unterhalten und nicht flamen angesagt

@ All

Das Ant´s spiel ist ganz lustig
Das Tower Defens is zu kurz ^^
Murloc <3
Das andere fand ich dumm


----------



## LordofDemons (19. März 2008)

wir flamen doch gar nicht, du ar....... 
ach ne halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edit sagt: War nur Spaß nich aufregen^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. März 2008)

also tower defence find ich cool versucht mal es schwer zu spielen und nehmt dabei das 2te oder 3te -.- ich packs net mal einfahc ohne einen durchzulassen -.-^^

mfg


----------



## Scharamo (19. März 2008)

kurze frage von jmd der den ganzen tag arbeiten musste... 2,.4? Wie schauts aus?


----------



## b1ubb (19. März 2008)

Scharamo schrieb:


> kurze frage von jmd der den ganzen tag arbeiten musste... 2,.4? Wie schauts aus?



schau dir mal das forum an - wie ruhig es ist ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der patch ist 100% noch nicht draussen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valiel (19. März 2008)

Danke an der Stelle dem Typ der den Link für das Ameisenspiel gepostet hat, ich saß da bis eben dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab bis lvl 59 geschafft xD


----------



## Grivok (19. März 2008)

naja einen thread gibt es schon wieder
ausnahmsweise was mit s2 passiert wenn patch 2.4 rauskommt


----------



## G@cko (19. März 2008)

Ah ich mußte ja noch mal hier rein schauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt hocke ich vor dem Ameisenspiel na schönen dank auch :-)


----------



## b1ubb (19. März 2008)

Valiel schrieb:


> Danke an der Stelle dem Typ der den Link für das Ameisenspiel gepostet hat, ich saß da bis eben dran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oh mann 4 lvl weiter wie ich ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich muss gleich nochmal spielen =)


----------



## Semrak (19. März 2008)

lvl 62 =)

ich hab das gepostet^^ da muss ich auch nen rekord halten =)

Dieses mal mach ich nen screen sonst heist es ich lüge^^

MFG Semrak


----------



## Valiel (19. März 2008)

So level 63^^ xD


----------



## b1ubb (20. März 2008)

ich weiß es gehört sich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber damit ihr was zum ägern habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valiel (20. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich weiß es gehört sich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




-.- a*sch


----------



## Toyuki (20. März 2008)

Valiel schrieb:


> -.- a*sch



heut is donnerstag warte bitte bis nxt mittwoch...


----------



## mgh (25. März 2008)

So also liebe leute morgen soll der patch kommen also nicht wundern 
wenns länger dauert oder Ingame probleme auftreten !

mfg
MGH


----------



## bstr (26. März 2008)

/push schonmal :>


----------



## Raron@nathrezim (26. März 2008)

So Realms sind down. Man sieht sich morgen mit 2.4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elementaros (26. März 2008)

jo bis dann ^^


----------



## Fraggy888 (26. März 2008)

bis dann ;o


----------



## Bigpoppa (26. März 2008)

allen eine gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EliteOrk (26. März 2008)

Yeah, eben 5min vorm serverdown SW geraidet und den Alliboss dort gekillt xD

Jetzt wundern sie sich bestimmt, dass dort morgen nach und nach Hordler einloggen ^^


----------



## Warzan (26. März 2008)

ahhh hilfe was soll ich tun ich krieg meinen hintern nicht aus dem sessel sitz seit letzten mittwoch hier ^^


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Mist zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Keiner mehr da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LatinoHeatBenny (26. März 2008)

Doch!Mindestens ein Suchti is noch on ;-)


----------



## SixtenF (26. März 2008)

ach gehts schon los? die server sind doch gerade erst down :-)


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin nicht allein xD

ich will net schlafen^^


----------



## LatinoHeatBenny (26. März 2008)

Und ich KANN ned schlafen^^ Scheiss Führerscheinprüfung,ausgerechnet am Patchday...stiehlt mir nur wertvolle Zeit die ich mit Ruf farmen verbringen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixtenF (26. März 2008)

ich geh gleich ins bettchen. will morgen frueh die bugs in der neuen ini angucken :-)

mal schauen ob die puenktlich um 11:00 Uhr onkommen ;-)


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Die server wird eh nicht vor 3 oda so on gehn xD

Und dann werdens e alle 5min abstürzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LatinoHeatBenny (26. März 2008)

Das is doch grad das lustigste am Patchday!Dauernd Server Shut Down,im Gilden TS kochen die Emotionen,tonnenweise Buggs....So muss ein guter Patchday in WoW aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Never play on Patchday....damit die ganzen dies doch tun den spaß alleine haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EliteOrk (26. März 2008)

Ich prophezeie hier, dass die Server morgen pünktlich um 11 Uhr on sein werden und auch nicht dauernd abstürzen werden.

Ihr glaubt mir nicht?
Ihr werdets sehn :>


----------



## Bloid (26. März 2008)

LatinoHeatBenny schrieb:


> Das is doch grad das lustigste am Patchday!Dauernd Server Shut Down,im Gilden TS kochen die Emotionen,tonnenweise Buggs....So muss ein guter Patchday in WoW aussehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Richtig!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich freu mich so derbe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Ahh ein ally von Kult der Verdammten :>

Las mal treffen...ich hab Kekse!!!!


----------



## LatinoHeatBenny (26. März 2008)

Gut,ich vertrau ausnahmsweise au ma Blizz(im Bezug auf Serverabstürze),aber meine Buggs bekomm ich...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (26. März 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> Ahh ein ally von Kult der Verdammten :>
> 
> Las mal treffen...ich hab Kekse!!!!




ich bin auch ally bei KvD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LatinoHeatBenny (26. März 2008)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ich bin auch ally bei KvD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Passt doch,2 Allys gegen einen Hordler,meiner Meinung nach mehr als Fair...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ich bin auch ally bei KvD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Kriegst auch Kekse :>


----------



## LatinoHeatBenny (26. März 2008)

Hallo?Noch wer da?Alleine hab ich Angst im dunkeln..HILFEEEEE!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Biiiiin da^^


----------



## LatinoHeatBenny (26. März 2008)

Wie er gleich antwortet...^^


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

. . .


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Nur weil ich Taure bin? immer diese Rassisten....


----------



## LatinoHeatBenny (26. März 2008)

Nein,nur weil du ein Schwarzer Taure büscht...Boah mir is kalt,krieg ich dein Fell?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S@ndk0&#1103;N (26. März 2008)

*Auch da bin*
Meine kleine Schamanin steht grad im Verlies, weil mein Rechner 5 Minuten vorm Server down abgestürzt ist. *heul* keine Erholung *heul*
*auf morgen freu*


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

LatinoHeatBenny schrieb:


> Nein,nur weil du ein Schwarzer Taure büscht...Boah mir is kalt,krieg ich dein Fell?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




o.O....mein Taure hatt echt Schwarzes fell....stalker!!!


----------



## LatinoHeatBenny (26. März 2008)

Jaja,ich führ Akte über deinen Tauren...fühlst du dich nicht auch manchmal in Instanzen verfolgt?Das bin ich Schattenform...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

LatinoHeatBenny schrieb:


> Jaja,ich führ Akte über deinen Tauren...fühlst du dich nicht auch manchmal in Instanzen verfolgt?Das bin ich Schattenform...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm...und ich dachte das sind die lichteffeckte...bei mir laggt das immer so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LatinoHeatBenny (26. März 2008)

Ja,jetz weißte warums bei dir laggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fast so schön wie die Lags am PATCHDAY,wa?^^


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Bei mir ist immer Patchday xD


----------



## LatinoHeatBenny (26. März 2008)

Wollte dich nur sanft auf Patch 2.4 vorbereiten ;-)


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

LatinoHeatBenny schrieb:


> Wollte dich nur sanft auf Patch 2.4 vorbereiten ;-)



Wie? Kommt der Patch heute?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LatinoHeatBenny (26. März 2008)

Ne,son paar Vögel ham mir gesagt das sie denken das der Anfang-Mitte April kommt...vertrau ma lieber auf deren Aussagen als auf die von Blizz....xP


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

LatinoHeatBenny schrieb:


> Ne,son paar Vögel ham mir gesagt das sie denken das der Anfang-Mitte April kommt...vertrau ma lieber auf deren Aussagen als auf die von Blizz....xP



2009^^


----------



## Daretina (26. März 2008)

noch nix zum Downloarden :< 2.4 im anmarsch und ich kann nich vor der arbeit die warterei umgehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gemein..
die sollen sowas vorverlegen damit man um 4 scho fertig runterladen kann und den server down erst um 5.30 starten xD


----------



## LatinoHeatBenny (26. März 2008)

Hey,spiel doch auf so billigen Privatservern,da haste die Patchprobs gar nich sondern schön LvLn bis Stufe 15555k,immer Gold und bist dauernd Full Epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (26. März 2008)

wie interesant :/ da kann ich mich auch vorn fernsehr setzen


----------



## LatinoHeatBenny (26. März 2008)

Joa,das wäre auch ne Möglichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Kekse?


----------



## LatinoHeatBenny (26. März 2008)

Jaaa,Cookies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (26. März 2008)

nur is das fernsehschaun sogar langweiliger als arbeiten xD 
also doch lieber nach der arbeit 4h warten bis der patch runter geladen ist ^^ 

ach ja zu dem aufm privat dauernd voll episch o_O bin ich doch jetzt auch ^^ und habs hart erarbeitet *hust*  
*MT sucht grp für XXX* xD 

keine lust auf arbeit :<


----------



## LatinoHeatBenny (26. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nix mit Full Epic Equippt...Ich sehe da ein blaues Schmuckstück....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yôna2008 (26. März 2008)

es is urrrrrrr langweiliiiig -.-

^^

cucu


----------



## LatinoHeatBenny (26. März 2008)

Sach bloß?! XD


----------



## Daretina (26. März 2008)

blaues schmuckstück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schau ma wann da update war o_O ka mein mage is 59 xD und nich 53 :> sollte das ding ma wieder installieren ^^ 

will auch kekse


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Come to the Dark side... 















....we have Cookies!


----------



## Yôna2008 (26. März 2008)

lalalala*sing**sing*sing*
singt wer mit?? lalalalalalalal
-.-


----------



## LatinoHeatBenny (26. März 2008)

Come to the pink Side.....
















We´ve got even Nefan! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Zur allgemeinen aufmunterung...


edit: bin zu dumm >.<


----------



## LatinoHeatBenny (26. März 2008)

Crank that Druid..mhm...xd


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Warum seit ihr alles Allys?.....Wo sind meine Hordler?


----------



## Daretina (26. März 2008)

hordler brauchen viel schlaf


----------



## meganeo (26. März 2008)

Morgen zusammen, hier ein Hordler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LatinoHeatBenny (26. März 2008)

Die sind alle beim Server Shut Down auf unerklärliche Weise verloren gegangen...FÜR IMMER UND EIWG!!!*MUHAHHAHAAAAAA*


----------



## Tijuana (26. März 2008)

und was machen wir jetzt bis 11 uhr ausser singen?


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

juhu^^willstn keks?


----------



## Tijuana (26. März 2008)

ja gern und ehm ja FOR THE HORDE!


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Tijuana schrieb:


> und was machen wir jetzt bis 11 uhr ausser singen?



Beiträge Pushen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LatinoHeatBenny (26. März 2008)

Eine rauchen,Hund o.ä. zum abkoten übers gefrorene Feld schleifen,essen,trinken,schlafen,atmen...sowat in die richtung Tijuana 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tijuana (26. März 2008)

naja dann würd ich sagen erstmal musik an und let the show begin^^
was hört ihr denn so?


----------



## Daretina (26. März 2008)

geh wieder ins bett ^^


----------



## Tijuana (26. März 2008)

ihr könnt doch nicht schlafen sind doch nur 6 stunden^^


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Öhh...

Children of Bodom....Cradle of Flith....Tokio Hotel....As i lay Dying....Cannibal Corpse


----------



## meganeo (26. März 2008)

Läd bei euch auf der Background Downloader was runter? xD


----------



## Tijuana (26. März 2008)

hehe das tokio hotel überles ich mal^^
aber den rest kann man gut zum zocken hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LatinoHeatBenny (26. März 2008)

Hordler und hört Tokio Hotel...hmm,darf ich dir ma gezielt meine schöne Human Faust zwischen die Hörner setzen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tijuana (26. März 2008)

WAS DER LÄD WAS? nee warum bei mir net omg nein!!!!!! ich verpass den patch xDDD

Sry 4 doppelpost


----------



## meganeo (26. März 2008)

Naja es macht den anschein das er was saugt, aber ist iwie nur heiße luft ^^


----------



## Daretina (26. März 2008)

ich geh nu arbeiten -.- und wenn nich nach haus komm soll sich der patch von allein instaliert haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



baba und viel spaß hier noch ^^


----------



## Tijuana (26. März 2008)

will auch mom kurz launcher starten alles versuchen^^


----------



## LatinoHeatBenny (26. März 2008)

Dir auch noch viel Spaß auf Arbeit...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Willstem ir nit deine Acc Daten da lassen damit ich dir en wenig Ruf farmen kann?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meganeo (26. März 2008)

Bis denne 

Hier en Screeny^^ Blizz is schon lustig
http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/4475/unbenanntle6.jpg


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Viel spaß...und das mit Tokio Hotel warn scherz...bill kann ja nemma singen laut den nachrichten^^


----------



## meganeo (26. März 2008)

juhu? xD


----------



## Tijuana (26. März 2008)

mhm ist wohl echt nur heisse luft bei mir lädt das ding net -.- vielleicht kommt der patch erst nächste woche und blzz verarscht uns nen wenig^^


----------



## Thraelon (26. März 2008)

MÜDE!


----------



## meganeo (26. März 2008)

Jo 100% ^^
*AchtungIronie*


----------



## Tijuana (26. März 2008)

bahh bei mir läd das nicht ich ruf nen blizz mitarbeiter an!!


----------



## meganeo (26. März 2008)

Bleib ruhig ^.^ Bei ist auch nichts Ordenliches dabei raugekommen...


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

This cake is a lie!!!


----------



## Quantin Talentino (26. März 2008)

was kein patch für mich *ritz ritz*

ne spas hab ihn schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja ich geh jetzt besser pennen bevor ich noch mehr geistigen müll von mir gebe!

PS: tja bill kann nich mehr singen, WIE SCHADE ABER AUCH!


----------



## Thraelon (26. März 2008)

Zip Ordner beschädigt, nach 2 stunden downloaden *heul*


----------



## Tijuana (26. März 2008)

aber der geht immer wieder aus das doch net normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab angst PARANOIA xDDD


----------



## meganeo (26. März 2008)

Zip Ordner? ô,0 Spyware ftw? Lass den mist und warte bis es hier http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php 
oder beim Downloader gibt


----------



## Thraelon (26. März 2008)

Paranoia? Dann bist du Hexenmeister!?


----------



## Tijuana (26. März 2008)

nope^^ krieger mage^^


----------



## Thraelon (26. März 2008)

Das ist eigentlich kein Forenthread mehr, sondern ein Chat... 215 Seiten Oo


----------



## Tijuana (26. März 2008)

ich lad ihn jetzt einfach so von wow irgendwas seite^^

1 mb pro sec^^


----------



## meganeo (26. März 2008)

@Thraelon Jo hab ich mir auch schon gedacht...
@Tijuana Tu was de nicht lassen kannst xD


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

Erstmal AddOn Ordner leer machen und die neuen Versionen draufpacken -.- ...


----------



## Thraelon (26. März 2008)

Bringt Koffein nur bei mir Gute Laune? Oder ist das weil ich so müde bin? Und dabei Oxhorn höre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? Naja. Egal. Ich werd das noch durchziehen, langeweile inc


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Hab immernoch Kekse....


----------



## Thraelon (26. März 2008)

Was sindn das für kekse?


----------



## Tijuana (26. März 2008)

ich will net wissen wie voll gleich die neue insel ist xD
bin ma gespannt ob gleich schon jemand in die ini geht so schnell den world first oder so xD


----------



## meganeo (26. März 2008)

Thraelon schrieb:


> Zip Ordner beschädigt, nach 2 stunden downloaden *heul*






Atropoides schrieb:


> Erstmal AddOn Ordner leer machen und die neuen Versionen draufpacken -.- ...


Jop bevor die seiten alle überlasstet sind ...


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

meganeo schrieb:


> Jop bevor die seiten alle überlasstet sind ...



Ace Updater ftw...


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Kekse halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW Nihilum stehn schon in den Startlöchern^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fyeina (26. März 2008)

Thraelon schrieb:


> Zip Ordner beschädigt, nach 2 stunden downloaden *heul*



hasste nicht die 2 hauptteile des patches bereits durch den backrounddownloader in den letzten wochen in deinem wow-ordner?
schau einfach mal im wow-verzeichnis..
Patches\WoW-2.3.3-to-2.4.0-deDE-Win-patch
wenn da schon 2 dateien drinn sind (wow-partial-1.MPQ & wow-partial-2.MPQ) die zusammen 284mb groß sind kannste dir viel saugerei spaaren.
dann fehlt nurnoch das was heute dazu kommt: wow-final.MPQ & BNUpdate.exe (~7mb groß)
zu finden hier: http://wowsource.4players.de/wow_patch_2_4.php unter "wow-final 6.93 MB"
hf beim patchen und dann noch ~5 1/2std rumwarten^^


----------



## Tijuana (26. März 2008)

Unsere Öffnungszeiten sind:

Montags und Dienstags von 10:30 Uhr bis 20:00 Uhr (Pariser Zeit)
Mittwochs von 11:30 Uhr bis 20:00 Uhr (Pariser Zeit)
Donnerstags von 10:30 Uhr bis 20:00 Uhr (Pariser Zeit)
Freitags von 10:30 Uhr bis 19:00 Uhr (Pariser Zeit) 

Mittwochs schön eine Stunde später aufmachen bloß keine Hektik am Patchday xDD^^


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

Wars anders zu erwarten?
Man kann es sich halt erlauben wenn man sonst nichts zu tun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## Thraelon (26. März 2008)

Nice, hab ich schon alles... mhh... ich idiot xD! Naja... jetzt schlafen lohnt sich nicht, dann steh ich erst heute Abend um 18 uhr auf und dann hab ich alles verpasst *heul*


----------



## Tijuana (26. März 2008)

0900 1 200 10 60 (0.41€ pro Minute; Nummer nur erreichbar aus dem Netz der Deutsche Telekom

Alle beschwerden an die nummer^^

man ist die wow seite informativ wenn man nichts zu tun hat -.-


----------



## meganeo (26. März 2008)

Fyeina schrieb:


> hasste nicht die 2 hauptteile des patches bereits durch den backrounddownloader in den letzten wochen in deinem wow-ordner?
> schau einfach mal im wow-verzeichnis..
> Patches\WoW-2.3.3-to-2.4.0-deDE-Win-patch
> wenn da schon 2 dateien drinn sind (wow-partial-1.MPQ & wow-partial-2.MPQ) die zusammen 284mb groß sind kannste dir viel saugerei spaaren.
> ...



Stimmt. Hab ich auch drein, danke für die info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tijuana (26. März 2008)

Spielt hier wer auf Ambossar?


----------



## Thraelon (26. März 2008)

Wie schlägt man die Zeit jetzt tot? Unkreativ ~.~


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Spiel wer auf Kult der Verdammten?

hab kekse


----------



## Tijuana (26. März 2008)

Aber nach dem einloggen haste keine kekse mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie gut das meine freundin nen mage hat^^


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

Toll 2 Add Ons die es nicht mitm Ace Updater gibt.... und Curse is down -.- ...


----------



## Thraelon (26. März 2008)

Neee... ich spiel auf Todeswache @ Flapp


----------



## meganeo (26. März 2008)

@ Thraelon
Ich hab etwas gemalt ... aber nun kb mehr drauf >.<


----------



## Tijuana (26. März 2008)

wir können ja unsere tollsten screenshots posten^^


----------



## Minowa (26. März 2008)

jaaaa ich spiel aufm kdv xD

und wehe da werden die dailys nicht ordentlich gemacht... need robe!!!!!


----------



## Thraelon (26. März 2008)

Mh... was hast du denn gemalt?


----------



## meganeo (26. März 2008)

BIn auf Alleria...


----------



## Fyeina (26. März 2008)

Thraelon schrieb:


> Mh... was hast du denn gemalt?


Sicher nen Patch2.4-Logo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

Tijuana schrieb:


> wir können ja unsere tollsten screenshots posten^^



Hab ziemlich viele in meinen myBuffed Blogs, viel Spaß beim gucken -.- ....


----------



## Thraelon (26. März 2008)

Jetzt auf Mybuffed Profile verweisen ist stumpf... der Thread hier muss am Leben erhalten bleiben, noch ziemlich genau 5 Stunden und 30 Minuten nach meiner Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

Keine Angst ich bleib hier...


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraelon (26. März 2008)

Joar ich auch... alter... bei mir schneit's immer noch... ist das bei euch auch so krank?


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

@Flapp ich sehe keine Kekse in dem Screen, BUUH!!!!


----------



## Thraelon (26. März 2008)

Wenn ich jetzt wüsste wie man Bilder einfügt... bin n ziemlicher kacknoob in sowas


----------



## meganeo (26. März 2008)

http://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0003gk0.jpg <<<- Das hab ich gemalt ^^


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

```
[img]http://adresse.de/bild.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## Fyeina (26. März 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> @Flapp ich sehe keine Kekse in dem Screen, BUUH!!!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  KEEEEEEEEEKSE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tijuana (26. März 2008)

hab grade nochmal patchnotes studiert blinzeln ist ja richtig nice geworden^^


----------



## Thraelon (26. März 2008)

Hast das irgendwo gelernt? Sieht gut aus!


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Blahh.....


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

Fyeina schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> KEEEEEEEEEKSE
> ...





WEHUUUUU COOKIEFUN


----------



## Minowa (26. März 2008)

Tijuana schrieb:


> hab grade nochmal patchnotes studiert blinzeln ist ja richtig nice geworden^^



hmm wie viel mana blinzeln jetzt genau kostet weißte nicht oder?


----------



## meganeo (26. März 2008)

Garnichts mehr, glaub ich, dafür die chance von 25% das der nächste zauber missliegnt


----------



## Minowa (26. März 2008)

meganeo schrieb:


> Garnichts mehr, glaub ich, dafür die chance von 25% das der nächste zauber mussliegnt



aso... bin nich so der pvp spieler .... von daher CRAP!!! ^^ aber geringere manakosten is schon nice...


----------



## LatinoHeatBenny (26. März 2008)

Also Alice+W-Lan nix gut bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Samma Flapp,wo sindj etz eig. meine Cookies?Von dem oben gelinktem Krümelkrüppel lass ich mich nich ruhig stellen!


----------



## Casine (26. März 2008)

For the HORDE


----------



## Minowa (26. März 2008)

LatinoHeatBenny schrieb:


> Also Alice+W-Lan nix gut bei mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zufrieden? ^^


----------



## Thraelon (26. März 2008)

WTF der/die/das Gnom kann sich einloggen xD!


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

*grab* 40 Manakekse wehuuu


----------



## meganeo (26. März 2008)

Blizz Updater hängt bei 92% -.-


----------



## LatinoHeatBenny (26. März 2008)

Nain!Ich will meine Kekse vom Horden Flappy...SOFORT!!! *cry*


----------



## TvP1981 (26. März 2008)

Thraelon schrieb:


> Jetzt auf Mybuffed Profile verweisen ist stumpf... der Thread hier muss am Leben erhalten bleiben, noch ziemlich genau 5 Stunden und 30 Minuten nach meiner Uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oje, noch so lang? 
Ich will doch endlich auf den Insel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casine (26. März 2008)

süß darf ich die gnomin essen anstatt kekse ?


----------



## Tijuana (26. März 2008)

ich installier den patch grade *g* bei 31 %^^


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

Im Tausch gegen Taurensteaks gerne...


----------



## Minowa (26. März 2008)

Tijuana schrieb:


> ich installier den patch grade *g* bei 31 %^^



wtf installieren!!!!!!!!!!!! will auch!!!!!!!


----------



## Casine (26. März 2008)

bei dem download ist der updater dabei einfach starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tijuana (26. März 2008)

hab den auffer page runtergeladen der background downloader ging immer aus übrigens 

51%!!!


----------



## Minowa (26. März 2008)

hab iwie nur die 2 parts... mehr will er nich saugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

LatinoHeatBenny schrieb:


> Nain!Ich will meine Kekse vom Horden Flappy...SOFORT!!! *cry*



FUCK ich hab schwarzweiß bild grad o.O 

ich starte mal pc neu...

ICH KOMME WIEDER!!!


----------



## Casine (26. März 2008)

da war doch vorhin der link zum rest -.-
schau noch mal paar seiten zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minowa (26. März 2008)

Casine schrieb:


> da war doch vorhin der link zum rest -.-
> schau noch mal paar seiten zurück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bin ja eben erst dazugestoßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meganeo (26. März 2008)

*kram* un`goro Bio Hazzard http://www.LupiUpload.de/file.php?dat=7osP3Unh.jpg
und Omen, fand ich toll ^^ http://www.LupiUpload.de/file.php?dat=4hdZbBDy.jpg


----------



## Casine (26. März 2008)

ui pet ist nice hat der nefarian auch schon mal gebissen ?


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

Seid 4min kein neuer Eintrag, wasn los?


----------



## Tijuana (26. März 2008)

so fertig gepatcht^^


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Bin wida da...in FARBE xD

Was patch ihr die ganze zeit??? ich komm net mit


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

wb!!


----------



## Minowa (26. März 2008)

grml hatte auch grad probs mitn antivieren programm..

btw... patch fertig installiert xD


----------



## Tijuana (26. März 2008)

sind ja tolle neuerungen gekommen und jetzt hab ich fertig gepatcht blizz kann wieder hochfahren^^


----------



## meganeo (26. März 2008)

kA ^.^ Alle eingeschlafen


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Keksääää!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Casine (26. März 2008)

wb ich hoffe die farbe bleibt erhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einschlafen gibst später


----------



## Minowa (26. März 2008)

was meint ihr?

spackt der patch wieder rum

oder können wir ab 11 loslegen? ^^


----------



## Thraelon (26. März 2008)

In diesem Wach-Bleib-Thread letztens wurd ein Kaffeepulver-Honig mix beschrieben der Wach machen soll... ich dacht mir BAH wie eklig... aber schmeckt irgendwie supergeil Oo Schmackofatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraelon (26. März 2008)

Ich sag wir können 11 Loslegen, bin da Optimistisch!


----------



## Casine (26. März 2008)

schätze mal ab 13 uhr kann ich wieder farmen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Wie und was habt ihr runtergeladen ich checks net??? xD


----------



## meganeo (26. März 2008)

Minowa, ich hoffe es ^.^ ich habe absolut kb noch länger zu warten...


----------



## Thraelon (26. März 2008)

Maaaan den Patch, worum geht's in dem Thread wohl xD?


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

Denke auch zwischen 11 und 12 könnte das was geben, immerhin durften die Amis schonmal für uns Versuchskaninchen spielen...


----------



## Neotrion (26. März 2008)

Ich sage, ihr seid doch alle.....^^  was macht ihr so früh am morgen hier? xD


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

JA ne ist kla Patch und so xD

Aba wo habt ihr den her? xD


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

...wir unterhalten uns o.O...


----------



## Thraelon (26. März 2008)

Ja lol... du bist doch auch da, das solltest du dich lieber Selber fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tijuana (26. März 2008)

@Flapp also auch wenn du grade nur an deine Kekse denkst heute kommt nen neuer Patch den einige von uns runtergeladen haben und installiert haben (Meine Wenigkeit inbegriffen) und naja jetzt sind wir alle ganz stolz^^


----------



## Minowa (26. März 2008)

http://wowsource.4players.de/wow_patch_2_4.php


----------



## Thraelon (26. März 2008)

Es wird hell draussen und ich merke dass es schneit. Immer noch. Schon 3 Tage lang... hey... hat jemand von euch mal The day after tomorrow geguckt, wo wir grad beim thema sind xD?


----------



## Casine (26. März 2008)

wir könnten uns aber auch im ersten av in der heiß beliebten kurve am lagerfeuer treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die anderen zergen da eh wieder


----------



## meganeo (26. März 2008)

Flapp, haste zufällig wow-partial-1.MPQ und wow-partial-2.MPQ in dem Ordner?

\World of Warcraft\Patches\WoW-2.3.3-to-2.4.0-deDE-Win-patch


----------



## Thraelon (26. März 2008)

Ich geh erstmal Fishing Daily machen und auf Babykrokodil hoffen...


----------



## Minowa (26. März 2008)

Thraelon schrieb:


> Ich geh erstmal Fishing Daily machen und auf Babykrokodil hoffen...



wähh hab kein angeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casine (26. März 2008)

hmm fischen ist nix für mich als Schurkin muss ich was Geschnetzeltes haben


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Minowa schrieb:


> http://wowsource.4players.de/wow_patch_2_4.php




Mir egal was du gepostet hast aber Hi du von gedeih und verderb von Kult der Verdammten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw die gilde ist cool^^


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

Hoffe Proudmoore hält sich ran >.< keine Lust ewig auf die Armbrust zu warten...


----------



## meganeo (26. März 2008)

Casine schrieb:


> hmm fischen ist nix für mich als Schurkin muss ich was Geschnetzeltes haben


lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  1A- Kombieniert. Naja das muss en Schurke ja auch können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minowa (26. März 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> Mir egal was du gepostet hast aber Hi du von gedeih und verderb von Kult der Verdammten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das ist der link mit dem final patch ^^ grml wollte ihn dir so schnell wie möglich geben
da is keine zeit um hin zu tippen um was es geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und thx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casine (26. März 2008)

Jup!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die alten staubigen Drachen waren zwar auch ok, zum Glück gibts jetzt dämonische Zutaten   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mit Trollbeilage


----------



## Takius (26. März 2008)

Guuuuten Morgen!


----------



## Tijuana (26. März 2008)

ach mist ich muss ja um 15 uhr aufstehen hab ich vergessen naja kaffee ftw^^


----------



## Minowa (26. März 2008)

Takius schrieb:


> Guuuuten Morgen!



moinsen


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

Moin....


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Wollt auch erst in die gilde...weil nen kumpel von mir bei euch rein ist...aber dann habs mir anders überlegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und danke für den link xD


----------



## Casine (26. März 2008)

moin moin


----------



## Thraelon (26. März 2008)

Wie toll... hab vor dem Herunterfahren der Server noch Himmelswache auf Ehrfürchtig und S3 Axt bekommen... gibts bei der Zerschmetterten Sonne irgendwas hübsches für Jäger?


----------



## Minowa (26. März 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> Wollt auch erst in die gilde...weil nen kumpel von mir bei euch rein ist...aber dann habs mir anders überlegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kein ding für den link
hmmm wer issn "dein kumpel" xD


*panische angst bekommt* wenn ich mich nu einloggen will kommt die fehlermeldung "spielversion konnte nicht überprüft werden"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

Thraelon schrieb:


> Wie toll... hab vor dem Herunterfahren der Server noch Himmelswache auf Ehrfürchtig und S3 Axt bekommen... gibts bei der Zerschmetterten Sonne irgendwas hübsches für Jäger?




Es gibt einige Items für heromarken auf T5 Niveau, auch einige auf T6 wie z.B. die Armbrust.
Gibt auch 'ne schöne Axt für 150 marken...

Suche gleich mal die items raus...


----------



## Tijuana (26. März 2008)

nice offhand casine sieht super aus das teil *g*


----------



## Thraelon (26. März 2008)

Naja ich meinte jetzt eher  als Rufbelohnungen bei der Zerschmetterten Sonne... Dass Herosachen nice sind weiß ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fraggy888 (26. März 2008)

Ist das normal?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mir den kompletten Patch runtergeladen ---> http://ftp.freenet.de/pub/4players/hosted/...-dede-patch.zip

Fulpatch 2.3.3 -> 2.4 281.68 MB


Sehr komisch ^^


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Minowa schrieb:


> kein ding für den link
> hmmm wer issn "dein kumpel" xD
> *panische angst bekommt* wenn ich mich nu einloggen will kommt die fehlermeldung "spielversion konnte nicht überprüft werden"
> 
> ...



Kennste Ranma?? Heal Paladina

Btw  was muss ich da runterladne ?? *help*


----------



## Tijuana (26. März 2008)

ich hoffe es gibt nen tollen wappenrock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotrion (26. März 2008)

Thraelon schrieb:


> Ja lol... du bist doch auch da, das solltest du dich lieber Selber fragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe einen bestimmten Grund:

Ich bin momentan in einer Schnupperlehre als Maurer und da muss ich um 7:15 auf der Baustelle sein.
Da ich gestern um 7:00 da sein musste habe ich einen früheren Bus genommen und jetzt vorher habe ich auf http://www.vbl.ch/ geschaut, wenn ein Bus ist der 7:11 ankommt. 

xD


----------



## Eco_ (26. März 2008)

der hero-marken vendor muss ja eh erst freigespielt werden, haste noch zeit zum sparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraelon (26. März 2008)

Jep. Der Wappenrock sieht sehr nice aus. Schwarz-Gold mit nem wunderbaren muster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minowa (26. März 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> Kennste Ranma?? Heal Paladina
> 
> Btw  was muss ich da runterladne ?? *help*



joa klar kenn ich ranma ^^

einfach das final teil runter laden... is ca 8mb groß


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Minowa schrieb:


> joa klar kenn ich ranma ^^
> 
> einfach das final teil runter laden... is ca 8mb groß



Ranma meine Healbitch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aba da ist noch son 23mb großer teil was mit dem ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casine (26. März 2008)

Ju die offhand ist sehr angenehm (wärmt die Hände) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fyeina (26. März 2008)

Minowa schrieb:


> *panische angst bekommt* wenn ich mich nu einloggen will kommt die fehlermeldung "spielversion konnte nicht überprüft werden"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


denke mal die meldung liegt dadrann das der patch selbst bis jetzt nur auf deinem rechner ist aber nochnet auf den realms live ist


----------



## TvP1981 (26. März 2008)

Fraggy888 schrieb:


> Ist das normal?
> 
> Hab mir den kompletten Patch runtergeladen ---> http://ftp.freenet.de/pub/4players/hosted/...-dede-patch.zip
> 
> ...



Ich hoff, das ist nur weil derzeit noch die 2.3.3 Prüfung vorhanden ist.


----------



## Minowa (26. März 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> Ranma meine Healbitch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kommt drauf an welche parts du schon runter geladen hast...

und wennst dir total unsicher bist einfach alle runter laden... dauert ja nich lang ^^


----------



## Tijuana (26. März 2008)

übrigens das mit der spielversion wird normal sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hat jemand nen bild vom wappenrock *sabber*


----------



## Doner (26. März 2008)

Hm, ich hab doch noch irgendwo d2 rumfliegen, irgendwo muss das sein.


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

doppelpost...


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Den großen hab ich das weiß ich....^^


----------



## Minowa (26. März 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/1725/ptr-items?item=34627

was zur hölle soll das bitte sein?


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

privat Server o.O???


----------



## Casine (26. März 2008)

hmm gute Idee könnte eine Runde Dota spielen


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

http://www.wowhead.com/?screenshot=view&3.35221#71761


----------



## Eco_ (26. März 2008)

ich vermut ma da gibts ein neues ingenieurs-spielzeug, evtl mit sockel,


----------



## Minowa (26. März 2008)

Eco_ schrieb:


> ich vermut ma da gibts ein neues ingenieurs-spielzeug, evtl mit sockel,


sone art dampfpanzersteuerung zum tunen ^^


----------



## Thraelon (26. März 2008)

Definitiv Privatserver... als ob das nicht offensichtlich ein Fake wäre...


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

XD


----------



## Tijuana (26. März 2008)

BOAH SIEHT DER WAPPENROCK GEIL AUS
NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD^^


----------



## Fyeina (26. März 2008)

Minowa schrieb:


> sone art dampfpanzersteuerung zum tunen ^^



Yeah. Pimp my Dampfpanzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eco_ (26. März 2008)

denk ich mir auch ^^
andere verwendungszwecke müsst ich keinen...

privat-server? naja weshalb sollte jemand sowas erstellen?


----------



## Ullbricht (26. März 2008)

TvP1981 schrieb:


> Ich hoff, das ist nur weil derzeit noch die 2.3.3 Prüfung vorhanden ist.



Das hoffe ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe diese Fehlermeldung auch, bin dann ins Patchforum gegangen, dort steht:
Erhalten Sie die Fehlermeldung, dass die Spielversion nicht verifiziert werden konnte?


Wenn Sie diese Fehlermeldung erhalten, dann haben Sie entweder nicht die aktuelle Version des Spiels oder Ihre Spieldateien wurden irgendwie verändert

Um sicherzugehen, dass Sie über die unveränderten Spieldaten verfügen, müssen Sie das Spiel vollständig neu installieren, bevor Sie erneut versuchen sich einzuloggen. Dazu deinstallieren Sie das Spiel, löschen das Installationsverzeichnis von der Festplatte und installieren dann das Spiel erneut. Dann können Sie versuchen, erneut eine Verbindung zum Spielserver herzustellen. Das Spiel sollte jetzt automatisch den aktuellen Patch herunterladen. Sobald das geschehen ist können Sie sich ohne Probleme einloggen.

Wenn der Fehler auch nach einer Neuinstallation weiter auftritt, besteht eine große Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Sie einen Virus oder ein anderes Programm auf Ihrem Computer haben, welches die Dateien verändert.
Weitere Hilfe hierzu finden Sie im Technik Forum.

Artikel-ID: 19431Artikel-URL: 'http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?articleId=19431'

Und ich habe definitiv keine Lust, den Tag mit der Neuinstallation und Patchen zu verbringen.

Schönen Tag euch


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Tijuana schrieb:


> BOAH SIEHT DER WAPPENROCK GEIL AUS
> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD^^



Der sieht scheiße aus...


----------



## Casine (26. März 2008)

hmm, naja langeweile während die server down sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fraggy888 (26. März 2008)

Hat sonst noch wer das Große Packet komplett mit 281.68 MB runtergeladen und installiert? also das mit allem in einem?


----------



## Tijuana (26. März 2008)

nee der sieht geil aus 

du brauchst dochn wappenrock mit keksen drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tijuana (26. März 2008)

@Fraggy888

Ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraelon (26. März 2008)

Krank, meine katze ist grade auf meinen schreibtisch gesprungen und hat mir in die Nase gebissen... und es schneit immer noch... wir werden alle sterben!


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Naund?...

[Wappenrock des Kekskämpfers]


----------



## Fraggy888 (26. März 2008)

hmm dann abwarten ;>

hab Ja zum Glück das vorherige WoW noch auf ner anderen Festplatte ;P


----------



## Eco_ (26. März 2008)

Ullbricht schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich denk ma die LOGINserver sind noch bei der versionüberprüfung auf version 2.3.3 eingestellt und lassen dich, da du ja jetzt 2.4.0 hast, nicht einloggen.

//Edit ich meinte login statt realmserver ^^


----------



## Minowa (26. März 2008)

yeah gerade beim durchzappen bei "hör mal wer da hämmert" gelandet (rtl2) einfach nur genial xD
und dat beste... es hat erst angefangen!!!!


----------



## Casine (26. März 2008)

hmm, dann gabs da wo der Pizzaman herkommt wohl nene Update 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraelon (26. März 2008)

Warum sollte man sich einloggen wollen? Die server werden doch eh erst um 11 Hochgefahren... frühestens.


----------



## Tijuana (26. März 2008)

mhm also hessen muss nicht sterben hier schneits "noch" nicht


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Elara?

Machste mir Kekse? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraelon (26. März 2008)

Naja egal, ich werde so und so überleben, hab ja noch 4 Mettwürstchen in meinem Zimmer, das sollte als Vorrat um die Apokalypse zu überleben reichen. btw, Patch bei mir fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scarletwitch1 (26. März 2008)

Heute ist Mittwoch, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minowa (26. März 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> Elara?
> 
> Machste mir Kekse?
> 
> ...



natürlich mach ich dir kekse ^^ wenn ich meinen wecker nicht überhör... muss noch bissl schlafen bevor die eltern aufwachen und enrage gehen ôÔ


----------



## Eco_ (26. März 2008)

versuch dich mal mit nem 2.2 clienten auf den server einzuloggen, bekommst die gleiche fehlermeldung.
Es sind ja nicht alle server heruntergefahren sondern nur die einzelnen Realms, der loginserver läuft ja noch sonst würde da nur "Verbinden" stehen und irgendwann "Fehlgeschlagen" kommen.


----------



## Tijuana (26. März 2008)

gut erkannt ^^
@Scarletwitch1


----------



## Scarletwitch1 (26. März 2008)

Ich geb ne Runde Heiße Schokolade aus wenn ich auch ein paar Kekse zum krümeln bekomme.


----------



## Thraelon (26. März 2008)

MIr fällt nichts ein was ich schreiben könnte, aber ich muss irgendwas schreiben damit ich nicht ganz wegpenne ~.~


----------



## Foertel (26. März 2008)

tz, da will man grad nochma eben seine Auktionen ansehen, da mus man feststellen das die Server ja down sind Oo


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Minowa schrieb:


> natürlich mach ich dir kekse ^^ wenn ich meinen wecker nicht überhör... muss noch bissl schlafen bevor die eltern aufwachen und enrage gehen ôÔ




Ich schreib dich ingame an...und dann will ich Kekse!!!


----------



## Tijuana (26. März 2008)

Ich geh fernseh gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis später


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

Boooring...


----------



## Thraelon (26. März 2008)

1


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

@Flapp iwie will das mit den userbars nicht klappen, der will das ich das proggy downloade o.O, vertraue der Sache aber nicht...


----------



## meganeo (26. März 2008)

ô0 da ist man mal eine halbe stunde afk, und BÄM! ist die hölle los xD


----------



## Minowa (26. März 2008)

naja bin dann ma paar stündchen schlafen...
bis zum nächsten patch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meganeo (26. März 2008)

Gute nacht ^.^


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> @Flapp iwie will das mit den userbars nicht klappen, der will das ich das proggy downloade o.O, vertraue der Sache aber nicht...




habs danach wida runter geschmissen...


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> habs danach wida runter geschmissen...



Ah kk


----------



## Fraggy888 (26. März 2008)

So Ich hau mich dann auch mal ins Bett ^^ gn8i (:


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

Die Hälfte der zeit ist überstanden, wehuuu....


----------



## Moktheshock (26. März 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Die Hälfte der zeit ist überstanden, wehuuu....


naja da verderbniss sich eh wieder auf hängt sag ich lieber mal 1/4 is überstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doner (26. März 2008)

Man steht morgens um viertel vor 6 auf und bekommt 10 Minuten später nen Anruf: Du kannst zu Hause bleiben. 
Geil oder scheiße weil man schon wach ist?


----------



## Devil4u (26. März 2008)

*Loooooos Loooooos..... Dreht mal bissel an der Uhr... Beim Zocken läuft die Zeit auch schneller​*
Mann... kann kaum auf Serverrestart warten


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

> Geil oder scheiße weil man schon wach ist?



Scheiße...


----------



## Pryrates von Gul'dan (26. März 2008)

Mäh, ich wollt doch nur schnell ins Ah schauen...nagut mach ich das wenn ich wieder aufstehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

...wieder seid 4min niemand etwas geschrieben...


----------



## Casine (26. März 2008)

das Ah wird nacher auch noch stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eco_ (26. März 2008)

loginserver gehen wieder, aber irgendwie hab ich als sprache nur "Entwicklung", "Vereinigte Staaten" und "Ozeanisch"... unter Vereinigte Staaten find ich die deutschen server xD


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

So Patch wird geladen...


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Kekse?


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

Patch wird installiert...


KEKSEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Casine (26. März 2008)

flapp: wir brauchen einen mage dann ab in die berühmte Kurve Tisch aufstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eco_ (26. März 2008)

*keks gibt* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KunQ (26. März 2008)

boah bekomm voll zuviel bei mir steht seid ich gepatch habe: Spielversion konnte nicht überprüft werden -.-

hab ich zuschnell gepatch bzw. sind die Server noch immer auf 2.3 oderwieso kommt der Bullshit?

Außerdem hab ich wie beim PTR Clienten unten Links dieses PEGI fenster ist das Normal(ist ja sonst nicht da ..)


----------



## Magicphacia (26. März 2008)

Keks! Immer :-D


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Casine schrieb:


> flapp: wir brauchen einen mage dann ab in die berühmte Kurve Tisch aufstellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Biste auf meinem realmpool?


Eco_ schrieb:


> *keks gibt*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Danke :>


----------



## Casine (26. März 2008)

das Patchen mach ich wenn die Server on sind dann kann der Downloader ja vorher noch prüfen das die Daten richtig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casine (26. März 2008)

Raserei sollten doch KdV und WB drin sein


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

So Curse geht auch wieder, subbor ^^...


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

@Flapp kennst die kekse bei Subway?
Einfach nur genial, besonders die Chocolate Chip Cookies





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Casine schrieb:


> Raserei sollten doch KdV und WB drin sein


Müssen ma im AV treffen :>



Atropoides schrieb:


> @Flapp kennst die kekse bei Subway?
> Einfach nur genial, besonders die Chocolate Chip Cookies
> 
> 
> ...



Ja die sind toll :>


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

letzten Freitag erst gegessen *__* einfach nur hammer...
Thx für den Add ^^...


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

man kann AV jetzt als gruppe anmelden...druiden sind noch mehr crap geworden...es gibt random BT raid ..was will man mehr....


----------



## Casine (26. März 2008)

bei uns aufm Server wäre ein Random SSC oder TK Raid schon ein wunder


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

Druiden Crap? Ich bitte dich...
Musste letztens einen Druiden durch halb Dun Morogh jagen bis er endlich hin war...

Das die MH und BT Pres weg sind stört mich auch stark, wie viele Helden nun erscheinen die meinen se müssten die Inis rocken, aber nicht weit kommen...

Mich stört es ja schon das die SSC und TK Pres weggefallen sind...


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Druiden crap warn scherz..ich spiel ja ein...aber was ist das ..

Mit den arena server?...

das ja mal geil


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

Für mich eher uninteressant, bin am PvE interessiert, auch wenn mein Equip zur Hälfte was anderes meint ^^....


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

Ahjo, an euch Druiden, passt auf in welcher Gestalt ihr in Bayern einreist, Bären werden gerne abgeschossen....


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Die sucht...ahhh die will mich töten...


Casine noch daß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

3,5 Stunden -.- iwie vergeht die Zeit immer langsamer, glob ich guck mir einen Film an...


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Glaub wir sind allein....welchen Film?


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

Initial D hab ich schon lang nicht mehr geguckt, aber der is auf japanisch mit englischem Untertitel >.<

Naja ich guck ihn mir mal an...


----------



## Scarletwitch1 (26. März 2008)

Och menno, wer hat die Zeit verlangsamt?


----------



## MoeMT384 (26. März 2008)

ihr seid nicht allein..  aber bitte hört auf, auf so dreiste art und weise den Sticky zuzuspammen ;-)

MfG
Moe


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

25er bossen droppen mehr gold..juhu..


----------



## Semrak (26. März 2008)

Jaja, das wöchentliche warten hat begonnen...

Und danach darf man dann durch die welt laggen und die bugs suchen.

Naja^^ mal looken wieviele threadz aufgemacht werden "Server down help me!!!!!!!"

Naja so hat man mal wieder zeit American Pie anzugucken oder KOQ xD

MFG Semrak


----------



## rubinea (26. März 2008)

sagt mal.. also ich hab den patch geladen und er wurde eingespielt. danach hat wow gestartet und ich hab dann mal testweise versucht mit einzuloggen da kommt diese meldung: die spieleversion konnte nicht überprüft werden.... habt ihr das auch alle??? oder is das nur bei mir??


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2008)

ich freu mich schon ..  auf exe drücken
spielen .. 

fucking addons neu suchen -.- WTF und dann mehr ehre durch zergen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2008)

rubinea schrieb:


> sagt mal.. also ich hab den patch geladen und er wurde eingespielt. danach hat wow gestartet und ich hab dann mal testweise versucht mit einzuloggen da kommt diese meldung: die spieleversion konnte nicht überprüft werden.... habt ihr das auch alle??? oder is das nur bei mir??



der "anti cheat und anti programm use server" ist auch down = kann nicht getestet werden.


----------



## Casine (26. März 2008)

joa das problem hatten die ersten schon um 6 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2008)

Casine schrieb:


> joa das problem hatten die ersten schon um 6 uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich heut abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will in die gimp inni und keal looting machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
/2 suche gruppe für loot run (keal in de fresse haun) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## allstar! (26. März 2008)

rubinea schrieb:


> sagt mal.. also ich hab den patch geladen und er wurde eingespielt. danach hat wow gestartet und ich hab dann mal testweise versucht mit einzuloggen da kommt diese meldung: die spieleversion konnte nicht überprüft werden.... habt ihr das auch alle??? oder is das nur bei mir??




Hatte ich auch, nun wieder weg.


----------



## rubinea (26. März 2008)

bei mir is immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 omg da muß man sich heute mal wieder eingestehn was man für ein suchtkrüppel ist..... erste fehlermeldung und schon panik


----------



## Bloid (26. März 2008)

rubinea schrieb:


> sagt mal.. also ich hab den patch geladen und er wurde eingespielt. danach hat wow gestartet und ich hab dann mal testweise versucht mit einzuloggen da kommt diese meldung: die spieleversion konnte nicht überprüft werden.... habt ihr das auch alle??? oder is das nur bei mir??


Die Spielserver sind auf Version 2.3 eingestellt, aber du hast Version 2.4 und das ist nicht kompatibel.
Und Hey!
Was werden die Leute bei den Wartungsarbeiten wohl machen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casine (26. März 2008)

die beliebte Kurve im AV hat endlich einen Sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

3Std wehuuu


----------



## rubinea (26. März 2008)

Bloid schrieb:


> Die Spielserver sind auf Version 2.3 eingestellt, aber du hast Version 2.4 und das ist nicht kompatibel.
> Und Hey!
> Was werden die Leute bei den Wartungsarbeiten wohl machen?
> 
> ...




aaaaaaaaahhh das is ne plausible erklärung mit das die spieleserver noch auf versi 2,3 laufen und ich schon 2,4 hab. puh danke. das beruhigt mich erstmal...


----------



## m1gu3l (26. März 2008)

moin zusammen,

ich wünsche allen einen schönen verschneiten patch day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bald gehts wieder los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :=)


die runde kaffee geht jetzt auf mich also bedient euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


so looong


----------



## Lorhinger (26. März 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen.

Kaffee für alle (____________________________)², nen dicken Pott :-) dazu Croissants §§§§§§§§§

Sagt mal, werden Flugmounts nun wirklich preiswerter? Jeder sagt und schreibt dazu was anderes.

Und, nicht verzagen, was sind schon ein paar Stunden im Vergleich zur Ewigkeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rubinea (26. März 2008)

Lorhinger schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen.
> 
> Kaffee für alle (____________________________)², nen dicken Pott :-) dazu Croissants §§§§§§§§§
> 
> ...




also in den patch notes stand schonmal nix davon das die flugmounts billiger werden.. hatte auch gehofft aber wird wohl nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devil4u (26. März 2008)

Bloid schrieb:


> Die Spielserver sind auf Version 2.3 eingestellt, aber du hast Version 2.4 und das ist nicht kompatibel.
> Und Hey!
> Was werden die Leute bei den Wartungsarbeiten wohl machen?
> 
> ...



Also jeder der schon mal an nem Server gearbeitet hat wird dir Recht geben. Erst patchen. Dann wenn möglich Reboot des Servers. Damit auch der alte Schrott aus dem Arbeitsspeicher fliegt und nicht rumspinnt. Fazit. Im moment laufen die Server noch auf 2.3


----------



## Semrak (26. März 2008)

Les die patchnotes...Nein bleibt gleich teuer.

Kann nen Mage bitte nen Tisch zaubern? ich helf auch mit *g*
Brauch Kekse^^


MFG Semrak


----------



## Atinuviell (26. März 2008)

*Tischlein deck Dich* aufstell*
los mal anklicken


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

*klick*


----------



## Lorhinger (26. März 2008)

Les die patchnotes...Nein bleibt gleich teuer.

Danke für den Tip - habe ich mehrmals getan - aber auch da kann etwas vergessen werden, zumal diese Meldung der reduzierten Mounts immer wieder auftaucht und auch wieder verschwindet.


----------



## Lordcocain (26. März 2008)

klick


----------



## Eichensarg (26. März 2008)

einen wunderschönen guten morgäähn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



yeah heute patchday und gestern noch hart kael firstkill 4 stunden vor server down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch kurz vor patch mh pre abgeschlossen *froi*


----------



## Nonameno (26. März 2008)

Bloid schrieb:


> Die Spielserver sind auf Version 2.3 eingestellt, aber du hast Version 2.4 und das ist nicht kompatibel.
> Und Hey!
> Was werden die Leute bei den Wartungsarbeiten wohl machen?
> 
> ...


Hm...
ich wollte eigentlihc ausschalfen...
aber ich hab jetzt 5 stunden geschlafen und ich bin top fit
bin eingeschneit kann nich raus und meine freundin o.Ä. treffen
aber das schlimmste....
ich hab nixmehr zu futtern im haus.... XD


----------



## Moktheshock (26. März 2008)

Nonameno schrieb:


> Hm...
> ich wollte eigentlihc ausschalfen...
> aber ich hab jetzt 5 stunden geschlafen und ich bin top fit
> bin eingeschneit kann nich raus und meine freundin o.Ä. treffen
> ...



*care packet reich* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaamon (26. März 2008)

Eichensarg schrieb:


> einen wunderschönen guten morgäähn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




fein dickes gz


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2008)

Nonameno schrieb:


> Hm...
> ich wollte eigentlihc ausschalfen...
> aber ich hab jetzt 5 stunden geschlafen und ich bin top fit
> bin eingeschneit kann nich raus und meine freundin o.Ä. treffen
> ...



Geh doch zum vendor .. ah ne der ist down -.-

ok du hast ein problem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

2,5 Std -.- .....


----------



## rubinea (26. März 2008)

so ich geh dann mal morgendliche frühbetätigung machen und gehe bergeweise schnee schippen draußen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis gleich


----------



## Slavery (26. März 2008)

Guten Morgen, alle schon wieder am Start  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab heut schon n Schock bekommen...Winter-Wunderland  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Trotzdem gammel ich in der Arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> 2,5 Std -.- .....



und dann steht die server gehen erst um 17.30 on .. <-- wär glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

wieder da...

kekse?


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

DUUUUUUDE NO COOKIES 4 U.......


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2008)

morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.A. (26. März 2008)

miau-wuff-futziwutzi *gelangweilt durch den Raum starr*

Mittwoch is toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> DUUUUUUDE NO COOKIES 4 U.......



sweet ich hab die ganze nacht mit dir hier abgegammelt unbd du gibst mir keine kekse????


huhu b1ubb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

Ich bin Hunter ich habe keine Kekse, das sind die Mages....


----------



## Nonameno (26. März 2008)

S.A. schrieb:


> miau-wuff-futziwutzi *gelangweilt durch den Raum starr*
> 
> Mittwoch is toll
> 
> ...


ich habe tatsächlich eine beschäftigung gefunden....
*e-gitarre auspack ein bisschen spiel und die haare schüttelt*


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Ich bin Hunter ich habe keine Kekse, das sind die Mages....



Ganz ganz schlechte ausrede...


----------



## Ganieda (26. März 2008)

Guten Morgen

*Kaffee auf den Tisch stell*

manman, die ganze Nacht habt Ihr hier gepostet, seid Ihr so nervös? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

IHr tut so als ob heut der allererste Patch kommen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

Find ich nicht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Semrak (26. März 2008)

@b1ubb Moin^^neuer rekord beim Armeisen jagen?

Ehre sofort^^ irgendwie geil, dann muss ich nich immer warten *ungeduldig*
Wie war das eigentlich genau mit den abzeichen umtauschen gegen Ehre?
War nich aufm testserver, grade mal sufu nutzen.

MFG Semrak


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Ganieda schrieb:


> IHr tut so als ob heut der allererste Patch kommen würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie es gab nen Patch??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2008)

und über was für thema reden wir heute ???

hab gerade ein dokument über DUBAI bekommen !!!
ich kann euch sagen - in spätestens 4 jahren - bin ich dort !!!! 

BAM !!!!
das wird sooo geil die bauen dort ein DUBAILAND - das ist so aufgebaut wie das
Disney Land - nur DOPPELT so groß 258 millionnen m² !!!!!!!!!!!!! BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM !!!!!


----------



## Semrak (26. März 2008)

> ZITAT(Ganieda @ 26.03.2008, 08:34) *
> 
> IHr tut so als ob heut der allererste Patch kommen würde rolleyes.gif
> 
> ...



Ne die tun nur so =) eigentlich werden die WoW server abgeschaltet =) *g*

MFG Semrak


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> und über was für thema reden wir heute ???
> 
> hab gerade ein dokument über DUBAI bekommen !!!
> ich kann euch sagen - in spätestens 4 jahren - bin ich dort !!!!
> ...



Zuviel Kaffee?^^

Btw hatt wer wieder son tolles game?


----------



## Ganieda (26. März 2008)

Semrak schrieb:


> Ne die tun nur so =) eigentlich werden die WoW server abgeschaltet =) *g*
> 
> MFG Semrak




hehe, unser Ende naht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2008)

Semrak schrieb:


> @b1ubb Moin^^neuer rekord beim Armeisen jagen?



wieso den rekord hab ich doch gesteltl ich glaub 69 lvl oder so - oder mehr ??? 
kA - auf jedenfall gehört der Rekord mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Also ich finde ja Kekse sind nen tolles thema...


----------



## Nonameno (26. März 2008)

Ganieda schrieb:


> hehe, unser Ende naht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jaja... die WoW suchtis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiYSiEulR6k
^^
das kann ganz böse enden...


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2008)

www.kekse_sind_toll.com



> BAM !!!!
> das wird sooo geil die bauen dort ein DUBAILAND - das ist so aufgebaut wie das
> Disney Land - nur DOPPELT so groß 258 millionnen m² !!!!!!!!!!!!! BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM !!!!!


dumbai land ist doof .. reiche ölfuzzis pff
wer braucht schon ne indor ski halle wenn man berge hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> dumbai land ist doof .. reiche ölfuzzis pff
> wer braucht schon ne indor ski halle wenn man berge hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das stimmt schoN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich wohne ja selbst im land wo man das skifahren erfunden hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*STOLZ ÖSTERREICHER ZU SEIN * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber dubai ist schon der kracher !!! 
echt


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Habt ihr auch schon fleißig addOns aktualiesiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

Jop... 
Bin gespannt welche ich neu einstellen darf >.<, hoffe das ich mein UI nit komplett neu machen muss...


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch schon fleißig addOns aktualiesiert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich bin in der arbeit - und muss kotzen das ich vergessen habe - mir freizunehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


obowhl - ich bin mir sicher - der patch dauert wahrscheinlich eh wieder bis 15 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und somit hab ich nur 2 std verlust =)


----------



## picollo0071 (26. März 2008)

HILFE WoW geht nimma. er will irgendwas runterladen. was kann ich dagegen machen?
*hrhrhr*
jede woche aufs neue amüsant xD


mfg gabriel


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

2Std..... Ich sags euch, die Zeit vergeht von Stunde zu Stunde langsamer...
Vll. werd ich auch nur müde o.O...


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> 2Std..... Ich sags euch, die Zeit vergeht von Stunde zu Stunde langsamer...
> Vll. werd ich auch nur müde o.O...



geh pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jägerlatein (26. März 2008)

Moin,
mal eine dumme Frage am Rande, wie komme ich eigentlich Sunwell-Plateau oder -Insel. Gibts da ein neues Portal?^^


----------



## Semrak (26. März 2008)

Naja wenn man schon umzieht dann nach Helgoland^^
Steuerfrei *g*^^

Auserdem ises geil wenn man da zu dem felsen langläuft, der Wind dort is krass^^Naja aber dort is die miete n bisschen hoch...

oder man lässt sich adoptiern von nen par Bonzen in den USA^^ n freund von mir is da im austausch...3Luxus Limusinen, Pool, noch n Pool, 3Putzen^^, das is einfach nur Luxus dort xD
Naja träumen is schön^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja^^ MFG Semrak


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

Eeehm, du kannst von SW und IF aus glaube ich hinfliegen und irgendwann gibt es in Shat ein Portal, kann es nicht genau sagen, als ich auf den PTR kam gab es das Portal in Shat schon...


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> 2Std..... Ich sags euch, die Zeit vergeht von Stunde zu Stunde langsamer...
> Vll. werd ich auch nur müde o.O...



Hau doch ab,....^^

Nächster Patch selbe uhrzeit hier..ich warte sweet xD


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

Ich denke mal das dies der letzte große Patch sein wird :-/,
aber ich gehe nicht, ich will da sein wenn die Server wieder on sind und Erst0r schreien o.O....

Aber Dude, falls wieder gepatcht wird schreib mirn GB Eintrag und ich bin hier XD...


----------



## Casine (26. März 2008)

schlafen ?? nene hab eben erstmal gefrühstückt schnell das wichtigste einkaufen gehen für diese woche und dann ab sunwell ruf pushen


----------



## Thraelon (26. März 2008)

Gegen Müdigkeit hilft bei mir grad relativ gut barfuß in den schnee zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

^^


okay sweet..ich bin mal was futtern bis gleich... 

such du solange mal mein auto  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casine (26. März 2008)

auto ? ich leih mir deine reisegestalt aus, zu fuß ist man bei dem wetter wohl am schnellsten


----------



## Semrak (26. März 2008)

Frühstücken gute idee^^
Aldi Tostbrot mit Luft xD^^

muss man mal wieder einkaufen gehn, 

Mittwoch Patchdays sind doch nur damit die Leute nich verecken vorm PC, so gehn die Leute einmal die Woche einkaufen und essen Mittwoch auf Vorat.
Somit sterben nich so viele WoWler und Blizzard hat mehr kunden.

MFG Semrak


----------



## Jägerlatein (26. März 2008)

@atropoides, danke für die Antwort. 
Und da sich schon so viele hier die Zeit vertreiben, ist hier im Forum eigentlich auch irgendwo, die Möglichkeit Leute z.B. für eine "gildenlose"
Karagruppe zu suchen? ^^


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2008)

hier habt ihr ein neues Spiel - sagt mir welche Welt ihr gespielt habt, und wie weit ihr gekommen seid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so HF


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

Denke da bist du im Blizzard Realmforum besser aufgehoben...
Also da kannst eher was organisieren...


----------



## Riane (26. März 2008)

Heiheihei! 
Guten Morgen @ all.. *blubb* :x


----------



## Riane (26. März 2008)

Heiheihei! 
Guten Morgen @ all.. *blubb* :F

Uhuh.. doppelpost! :>


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Da haste im Handelschannel auf deinem realm mehr glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (26. März 2008)

mooooooin >.<

bei uns aufm server is der /2 der frühere Sng Spamm channel geworden^^


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Heiheihei!
> Guten Morgen @ all.. *blubb* :x



moin riane !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sag in letzter zeit passiert dir das öfters das du doppelt ... POSTEST 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder ? =)


----------



## Jägerlatein (26. März 2008)

Jo, nur leider funzt das im Hnadelschannel nicht so gut, oder ich bin zu anti-imba *rofl*
Is zufällig jemand von TELDRASSIL hier?


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hier habt ihr ein neues Spiel - sagt mir welche Welt ihr gespielt habt, und wie weit ihr gekommen seid.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Check ich net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Riane schrieb:


> Heiheihei!
> Guten Morgen @ all.. *blubb* :F



HuHu =)


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2008)

..
neiiin wenn ich zuhause bin kann ich erstma buffed ding starten -.- danach sollte alles aktualiseirt sein (sofern es alle addons schon gibt (need dotimers -.-)

und dann nur hoffen das mein ui ned total im anus ist wie sonst immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gefällt mir so

ahja ot: WAAaa ich komm ned rein mimimimimi ^^


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2008)

was gibts da nicht zu verstehen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2008)

wie man ein flash spiel spienen kann wenn man aufm pc cs1.6 /ut2003 und crysis hat ^^

aber ich muss ja arbeitn ;d


----------



## Riane (26. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> moin riane !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sowas will doch keiner hören *hust*
Und guten Morgen! ;D


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

mist doppelpost..ich weiß riane nachmacher....


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

was muss man da machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: auch noch das falsche editiert löl


----------



## Ganieda (26. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hier habt ihr ein neues Spiel - sagt mir welche Welt ihr gespielt habt, und wie weit ihr gekommen seid.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Boahh da bekomm ich nen Krampf in die Finger, is nix für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> was muss man da machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



türme bauen und schaun das die "mobs" nicht in deine base laufen !!!!


----------



## Riane (26. März 2008)

Des ist geiler! (auch so ein Defence Game)


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> türme bauen und schaun das die "mobs" nicht in deine base laufen !!!!



Gibts net was einfaches für welche die die ganze nacht hier im forum gegammelt haben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2008)

jetzt kuck ich mir mal das andere game an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothmorg (26. März 2008)

Meine Türme machen nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  btw, Wc3 TD ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schimpansky (26. März 2008)

Ich habe den Patch installiert aber wenn ich mich einloggen will, wird mir angezeigt, dass eine datei beschädigt oder so ist?
kann das daran liegen, dass es noch ned 11 ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg


----------



## Asco (26. März 2008)

glaubt ihr wirklich das es um 11uhr wieder geht?  ich denke nicht so heute mittag ab 14-15uhr könnte es wieder relativ normal laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2008)

Asco schrieb:


> glaubt ihr wirklich das es um 11uhr wieder geht?  ich denke nicht so heute mittag ab 14-15uhr könnte es wieder relativ normal laufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hoff ich ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich finds lustig wie alle mimimi mein wow geht nicht schreiben .. 

noch nie patch gehabt?


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

1,5Std


----------



## Seufernator (26. März 2008)

bloons 
auch ein lustiges flashgame


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Asco schrieb:


> glaubt ihr wirklich das es um 11uhr wieder geht?



Glaubst du das Schweine Fliegen können?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2008)

das vector TD find ich auch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atinuviell (26. März 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> Glaubst du das Schweine Fliegen können?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## peddy3008 (26. März 2008)

HUhu

na da bin ich hier hoffentlich richtig.Folgendes.Heute kam ja endlich der Patch 2.4
JUHU
Tja aber nu is die Realmliste weg und ich komme nicht in Madmortem??
Was mus ich nun machen um endlich wieder rein zu kommen?
KAnn mir wer helfen bitte?

Lieben Dank an alle.

Lg peddy3008 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirek (26. März 2008)

Warte bis 11 Uhr :>


----------



## Gothmorg (26. März 2008)

> Glaubst du das Schweine Fliegen können? top.gif



Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

Madmortem? War das nicht einer der Server die gelöscht wurden?


Ne ernsthaft, die Server sind offline bis min 11 Uhr, evtl. noch länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## Semrak (26. März 2008)

Du kanst lesen lernen, soll helfen.
Bis 11Uhr is offline, bzw warscheinlich länger.

MFG Semrak


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2008)

peddy3008 schrieb:


> HUhu
> 
> na da bin ich hier hoffentlich richtig.Folgendes.Heute kam ja endlich der Patch 2.4
> JUHU
> ...



dein pc ausmachen - ins wohnzimmer stellen
3x um den pc herumlaufen
25 liegestütz neben dem PC machen 
den pc wieder anstecken
- in den abgesciherten modus rein
danach wieder pc neustarten 
dann sollte es wieder funktionieren !


----------



## peddy3008 (26. März 2008)

Mirek schrieb:


> Warte bis 11 Uhr :>


Ok mache ich lieben Dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg peddy3008


----------



## Next Exitus (26. März 2008)

Während dem 3x um den PC rum laufen solltest du noch schreien: Ich bin ein Hund! Wau! Wau!


----------



## m1gu3l (26. März 2008)

also blubb öhm ich mein b1lubb öhm nein b1uuuuubb

ach hier wisste he alle wen ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fangen wir also nochmal von vorne an:

lieber b1ubb ich habe alle diener anweisungen folge geleistet und noch immer tut sich nixx :'(

ich hab sogar noch 100 situps und nen frühstück dran gehangen aber NIX!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




pls HELP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




omfg jungs kommt doch pls alle mal klar das es sowas wie patchdays und wartungsarbeiten gibt.........

sooooo long 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Ich geb noch ne runde kaffee aus. jeder der weis was blizzard mittwoch vormittags macht, darf zugreifen xD


----------



## Riane (26. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> das vector TD find ich auch geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vorallem kann man die Dinger upgraden und viele geile Sachen auch noch.. *blabliblubb*


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Ich will nen Keks!


----------



## Semrak (26. März 2008)

*Kaffe nehm*
Der Tisch is alle, mal nen neuen machen bidde *beim Tischlein deck dich helfen*
Need Kekse X_X

Wenn du nach der Party zum Arzt gehst wird er kaum sagen: "Was dir fehlt, das ist ein KEKS!"

naja was solls^^need trotsdem kekse.

MFG Semrak


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

1std 9min und immer noch kein Keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G@cko (26. März 2008)

Guten Morgen ihr Suchtis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab was von Kaffee gehört immer her damit !!!!!

Bin gerade erst on gekommen wieviele hilfe mein wow geht nicht Treads gab es heute schon ????


----------



## peddy3008 (26. März 2008)

achja?? Und wie wäre es wenn ihr dann mal klar kommt und mal daran denkt das es ja auch nach dem instalieren dieses Patches eventuell einfach eine Einstellungssache oder ein Fehler hätte sein können??
Nein bei euch MUSS  ja jeder immer gleich alles wissen weil ihr seid ja allwissend auf die Welt gekommen na toll.

Nochmal lieben Dabk für die eine vernünftige Antwort.
Man bin ich froh das ich euch endlich gesprächsstoff liefere.Jetzt habt ihr was zu tun und könnt mit dem zerreißen anfangen toll!!!!

Ganz besonders liebe Grüße an diese hier doch SEHR Verständnis vollen User.

peddy3008


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Vorallem kann man die Dinger upgraden und viele geile Sachen auch noch.. *blabliblubb*



kannst du mit meinem auch du knup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Margo (26. März 2008)

Ich hab Ferien und langeweile und keine lust aufzustehn und mir n Kaffee zu machn ;>


----------



## m1gu3l (26. März 2008)

@Gacko: ZU VIELE!!!!!1111111EINSEINSELFELFELFELFELF^^

najo jetzt gönn ich mir noch nen kaffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und les mir das geflame von leuten durch, die meinen wir wären allwissend nur weil wir lesen können was in da im linken teil des bildschirms steht bevor man sich bei wow einloggen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




soooooooooo loooooooooooooooooooong^^


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> 1std 9min und immer noch kein Keks
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bald  ham wars sweet


peddy3008 schrieb:


> achja?? Und wie wäre es wenn ihr dann mal klar kommt und mal daran denkt das es ja auch nach dem instalieren dieses Patches eventuell einfach eine Einstellungssache oder ein Fehler hätte sein können??
> Nein bei euch MUSS  ja jeder immer gleich alles wissen weil ihr seid ja allwissend auf die Welt gekommen na toll.
> 
> Nochmal lieben Dabk für die eine vernünftige Antwort.
> ...


Was hatt er fürn auftrag? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

Yeah dude


----------



## Mofeist (26. März 2008)

noch knapp ne stunde >.< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

Wehuuu ab 10:30 jede Min. versuchen einzuloggen? XD


----------



## Rome1887 (26. März 2008)

kann nicht mal wer zur Abwechslung ne Weltkarte posten , wo sich das neue gebiet so befinden wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Semrak (26. März 2008)

An solchen Tagen ist es mal wieder zeit das nebel fluid nachzufüllen und die Linsen beim Raptor zu reinigen^^

Amercian Pie Beta House^^ hab mal nen par lieder rausgesucht, is eigentlich nich schlecht auch wenn ich normal mehr hardcore hör^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4g73Ct00UaA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyBZPtIZcQw

Bass muss man eben nochmal verstärken sonst bebt es nicht gescheit *g*

Naja^^ Nebelmaschieen an, Raptor und Scanner an und dann rumgammeln ^^

MFG Semrak


----------



## Riane (26. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> kannst du mit meinem auch du knup
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei deinem kam bei mir nur der Ladebildschirm und danach war es einfach nur schwarz.. :F


----------



## Margo (26. März 2008)

ich will net wissen wie lang die warteschleifen werden!


----------



## Lorhinger (26. März 2008)

Verzögert sich bis 16.30 Uhr














lol


----------



## Riane (26. März 2008)

Lorhinger schrieb:


> Verzögert sich bis 16.30 Uhr
> lol


Realy?


----------



## Lorhinger (26. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Realy?



Ironic ON -Brain OFF

Beachte das LOL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bone91 (26. März 2008)

Patch 2.4 drauf, will mich einloggen um zu gucken ob schon irgendein Realm on/off ist ->
Falsche Spielversion blabla ^^ Mit Patch 2.3.2 gings noch, jemand das selbe Problem?


----------



## -Aurelien- (26. März 2008)

*mal einfach mit heul*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Semrak (26. März 2008)

Ports kontrolieren oder WoW neustarten..

Realms sind eh noch of, hab grade mal nachgekuckt.

MFG Semrak


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

Blätter dich durch die letzten 20 Seiten und du wirst mehrere Threads dazu finden...


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2QweT4HIXY

^^

OMG Wartungsarbeiten werden bis nächste woche andauern!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111123456789


----------



## Margo (26. März 2008)

n freund von mir will einloggen und es kommt ne fehlermeldung das die spielversion nicht überprüft werden konnte, weiss jmd was dazu?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2008)

Margo schrieb:


> n freund von mir will einloggen und es kommt ne fehlermeldung das die spielversion nicht überprüft werden konnte, weiss jmd was dazu?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


#
FU !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Nein account kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne scherz glaub das prob haben grad alle^^


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

Japp, er hat anscheind eine illegale WoW Version und diese funktioniert nun nicht mehr... <<< Angaben ohne Garantie


----------



## Konradio (26. März 2008)

@B1ubb: What?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schon 232 Seiten, wahrscheinlich bis ich den Post abgescickt habe schon 233  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (26. März 2008)

Margo schrieb:


> n freund von mir will einloggen und es kommt ne fehlermeldung das die spielversion nicht überprüft werden konnte, weiss jmd was dazu?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*seufz*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Margo (26. März 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Japp, er hat anscheind eine illegale WoW Version und diese funktioniert nun nicht mehr... <<< Angaben ohne Garantie



naja er hat sie gekauft in deutschland spielt aber von australien aus. das kommt vor dem einloggen ich komm wenigstens bis zur auswahl des realms er net.


----------



## -Aurelien- (26. März 2008)

@konradio
aus welchem Bezirk kommstn?^^


----------



## Netus (26. März 2008)

@ b1ubb: 
Begibst du dich ernsthaft auf ein gesenktes Niveau?
Freundlicher Hinweis auf die Suchfunktion kann manchen Spielern das Leben retten ^^


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

Daran wird es liegen, er muss sie wieder in Deutschland spielen, also Umzug planen...


----------



## Xenor Salbeira (26. März 2008)

Yah nun kann ich im richtigem WoW als "Sprache" Entwicklung auswählen. Bezieht sich das nun auf die Progg Sprache oder Sprachen aus den Entwicklungsländern ... oooh zu viele Fragen.

Achja : Fragen : Wer Fragen zur neuen Instanz hat: Klick


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2008)

Netus schrieb:


> @ b1ubb:
> Begibst du dich ernsthaft auf ein gesenktes Niveau?
> Freundlicher Hinweis auf die Suchfunktion kann manchen Spielern das Leben retten ^^



bei dem ist hopfen und malz verloren !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Margo (26. März 2008)

jetz hab ich das auch oO ham das echt viele? oder nur die von perenolde?


----------



## -Aurelien- (26. März 2008)

Xenor schrieb:


> Achja : Fragen : Wer Fragen zur neuen Instanz hat: Klick




Muss man wieder ruf farmen für hero key oder wie läufts da diesmal?


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

-.- Hör auf du machst noch das Internet kaputt...


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Margo schrieb:


> n freund von mir will einloggen und es kommt ne fehlermeldung das die spielversion nicht überprüft werden konnte, weiss jmd was dazu?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Neuen Wow Acc kaufen sonst geht nix anderes .. tjo er hat zuviele cheats benutzt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LMay (26. März 2008)

Hehe, Minas...wie herrlich gehässig xD
du sorgst mit sowas noch für Depressionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Margo (26. März 2008)

naja, jetz kenn ich 4 die das ham und mind 2 ham keine cheats benutzt


----------



## SixtenF (26. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (26. März 2008)

30min noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  gogo chips rankarren und was zu trinken bald gehts los ;D


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2008)

Margo schrieb:


> naja, jetz kenn ich 4 die das ham und mind 2 ham keine cheats benutzt



.. tja dann haben sie sich angesteckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weisst du für was das  ->>


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <<- ist?

Die frage gibt heute zum 20mal .. blizz server sagt: ey ich hab 2.3
dein pc sagt ich habe 2.4
der anti cheat server sagt WTF ich bin down

soo dein pc hat nicht gleiche version wie server = wird an cheat dings geschickt. . der sagt kp ich bin gar nicht online
= error meldung


----------



## Borgut Kopfmoscha (26. März 2008)

ich hoffe das es noch 28 min sind aber wie wir blizzard kennen überziehen die wieder um 2 mins xD


----------



## Margo (26. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> .. tja dann haben sie sich angesteckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




DANKEEEEE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2008)

Vector TD - LVL 41/50 !!! mehr geht einfach nicht !

habs jetzt 3 mal versucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 no way !!!!


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2008)

Margo schrieb:


> DANKEEEEE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bidde ^^ syr irgendwann wird man wahnsinnig bei den ganzen posts


----------



## Releasa (26. März 2008)

Moin moin zusammen, *winke* 

Was für'n Glück, dass ich arbeiten "darf" ^^ aber es ist amüsant hier zu lesen .... na ja einiges zumindest. 

Ich stelle mal ne Kanne Kaffee und nen anständig gedeckten Brunch-Tisch hin ... bedient Euch ruhig. *käffchen schlürf* 

Ich wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Tag und ein nicht allzulanges Warten.


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

Da mich das Mimimi versionsabfrage... nervt, hier mal was Neues:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




WTF??????????????????


----------



## Toyuki (26. März 2008)

wahaha ich kann net einloggen !111!!!!!einsElf!
wurde ich gebannt??

ne gutten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wgp (26. März 2008)

rubinea schrieb:


> bei mir is immer noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gut dass es Euch gibt! Hatte auch die Meldung, auf der Seite nachgeschaut, wo da angegeben ist. Da stand man muss das Game neu installieren. Hätte ich fast gemacht *schäm*... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jetzt heissts wieder warten...warten...warten... *fingernägelbeiss* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> wahaha ich kann net einloggen !111!!!!!einsElf!
> wurde ich gebannt??
> 
> ne gutten morgen
> ...



du sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei du ne geile sig hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. März 2008)

man man diese woche mal wieder neuer rekord an:
"mimimi ich kann mich um 9 uhr ncih einloggn threads...."


----------



## Nightblind (26. März 2008)

13.00 spütze kann ich doch einkaufen gehen


----------



## Lyriann (26. März 2008)

Guden Taaaaaag zusammen 

nimmt sich ein Tässchen Kaffee *schlürf*


Man ich bin ja fast froh das ich arbeiten muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das gewarte würde mich ja mehr stressen als mein Papierkram   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

BTW wartungsarbeiten werden bis 13 uhr andauern^^ loggt ein und schaut links 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paxter (26. März 2008)

mittlerweile wurden die wartungsarbeiten bis gegen 13.00uhr verlängert...also könnt ihr alle nochmal 2 stündchen an die frische luft gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LMay (26. März 2008)

13 Uhr?!?! Naaaain >< ich hol mir n Strick  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOO

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ^^


----------



## bstr (26. März 2008)

<3 blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber was noch viel geiler ist sind die 358789234452 Threads "Help", "wow geht nich", "kann nich einloggen"...

Naja, bei den letzten Patches gings zum Abend hin eig immer recht gut, abwarten.. vllt doch hyjal inc heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (26. März 2008)

dann heißts ja noch 2std mind 8 neue threads mit ich kann mich nich in WoW einloggen etragen >.<


----------



## LMay (26. März 2008)

Ach jaa...HELP! Mein Wow funzt nimma ><    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab eine super Idee...putzen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vielleicht finde ich unter meinem Schmutz ja den Parkettboden wieder...wow lässt einem ja auch gaaaar keine Freizeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/ironie off und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (26. März 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> OOOOOO
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ^^



Ohh doch sweet^^ und um 14uhr kommt meine freundinn >.< das wars dnan mit 2.4 antesten^^


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

Hehe ^^

So erklärt mir nun jemand das hier:
http://img442.imageshack.us/my.php?image=acehmaw5.jpg

Wieso sind die AddOns durchgestrichen?


----------



## LMay (26. März 2008)

Du musst sie neu aktualisieren, da das Interface umgestaltet wurde...so stehts jedenfalls in den Notes^^


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> Ohh doch sweet^^ und um 14uhr kommt meine freundinn >.< das wars dnan mit 2.4 antesten^^



die server sind um 17.30 on .. ich habs gesagt ..
*freu* haha ich kann nicht zocken und ihr auch ned !! *froh sei dass er arbeiten muss*


----------



## Toyuki (26. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du sicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe ich mag die auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elodia2 (26. März 2008)

haha ich bin eh **nur** am arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

LMay schrieb:


> Du musst sie neu aktualisieren, da das Interface umgestaltet wurde...so stehts jedenfalls in den Notes^^




Hab sie ja erst aktualisiert XD....


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> hehe ich mag die auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nami ftw würd ich mal sagen


----------



## Davidor (26. März 2008)

Juhu,Wartungsarbeiten wurden bis 13:00 verlängert!


----------



## Letheras (26. März 2008)

LMay schrieb:


> Du musst sie neu aktualisieren, da das Interface umgestaltet wurde...so stehts jedenfalls in den Notes^^



..wollt ich sowieso mal machen. Aber installiert man einfach drüber, oder anders - wie bekomm ich die Addons da wieder raus? Alles wo nicht Blizzard dran steht rausholen? Noch nie sowas gemacht..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borgut Kopfmoscha (26. März 2008)

nein die wartungsrabeiten dauenr noch bis 13uhr an


----------



## TvP1981 (26. März 2008)

Paxter schrieb:


> mittlerweile wurden die wartungsarbeiten bis gegen 13.00uhr verlängert...also könnt ihr alle nochmal 2 stündchen an die frische luft gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geht nicht, es schneit total hier


----------



## Toyuki (26. März 2008)

ich bin krank -.-


----------



## LMay (26. März 2008)

Das ist ne gute Frage^^
ich als totaler PC-Noob werd wahrscheinlich alles runterschmeißen und neu laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten mach ich wieder alles kaputt...Frauen und Technik ><


----------



## Letheras (26. März 2008)

LMay schrieb:


> Das ist ne gute Frage^^
> ich als totaler PC-Noob werd wahrscheinlich alles runterschmeißen und neu laden
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm...dann hoffen wir mal, daß uns jemand hier die Erleuchtung in gut aufnehmbarer Form bringen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (26. März 2008)

LMay schrieb:


> ansonsten mach ich wieder alles kaputt...Frauen und Technik ><




Das hab ich jetz aber überlesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


btw: bin auch krank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TvP1981 (26. März 2008)

LMay schrieb:


> Das ist ne gute Frage^^
> ich als totaler PC-Noob werd wahrscheinlich alles runterschmeißen und neu laden
> 
> 
> ...




Um was gehts denn?


----------



## LMay (26. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich verbesser mich:

Ich und Technik ><


----------



## Mofeist (26. März 2008)

doof  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LMay (26. März 2008)

Darum, wie man die Addons aktualisiert, sodass sie zum neuen Inteface passsen^^


----------



## Netus (26. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> bei dem ist hopfen und malz verloren !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Toll :/ alle fiebern dem Neuen Content entgegen und ich häng hier noch bis 22 Uhr rum und muss Überstunden schieben -.- *GNAAAA*


----------



## TvP1981 (26. März 2008)

LMay schrieb:


> Darum, wie man die Addons aktualisiert, sodass sie zum neuen Inteface passsen^^



Ich benutz den Buffed-Clienten zum Update. 
Blasc starten und sagen, man will sie aktualisieren.

Die meisten Anbieter haben ihre Addons schon auf dem Stand von 2.4

Addons, wie Auctioneer oder Questhelper sind ebenfalls ready, müssen aber manuel vonn curse.com geladen werden. Einfach vorhandene Dateien überschreiben lassen, fertig.


----------



## LMay (26. März 2008)

Oh, lieben Dank TvP1981   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das klingt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. März 2008)

Netus schrieb:


> Na denn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich fühle mit dir, wenn du willst versorg ich dich dann so ab 16:00 ab infos ich hör heut schon um 15:00 mit arbeit auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber ich fühle mit dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Letheras (26. März 2008)

..also einfach drüber. Ausgezeichnet - dank auch von mir TvP1981  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

TvP1981 schrieb:


> Ich benutz den Buffed-Clienten zum Update.
> Blasc starten und sagen, man will sie aktualisieren.
> 
> Die meisten Anbieter haben ihre Addons schon auf dem Stand von 2.4
> ...




Eigtl. ging es darum wieos die AddOns im Ace Updater durchgestrichen sind:
http://img442.imageshack.us/my.php?image=acehmaw5.jpg

Es kann nicht mitm Updaten zu tun haben da sie alle geuppt sind XD...


----------



## LMay (26. März 2008)

Oh, das liegt net am neuen Interface? Uuups, sry, mein Fehler...fands halt logisch^^
Worans dann hapert, weiß ich aber auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

LMay schrieb:


> Oh, das liegt net am neuen Interface? Uuups, sry, mein Fehler...fands halt logisch^^
> Worans dann hapert, weiß ich aber auch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Interface selbst wurd ja nicht richtig überarbeitet, eher der CombatLog und das Interface Menü


----------



## G@cko (26. März 2008)

Mein großes Glück ist das ich vor ein paar Tagen schon WoW ganz neu installieren durfte und mir gedacht habe ich warte mit denn Addons bis 2.4  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja ich benutze ja auch nicht so viele. So long und Keep cool


----------



## TvP1981 (26. März 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Eigtl. ging es darum wieos die AddOns im Ace Updater durchgestrichen sind:
> http://img442.imageshack.us/my.php?image=acehmaw5.jpg
> 
> Es kann nicht mitm Updaten zu tun haben da sie alle geuppt sind XD...



Ist die Frage, warum die durchgestrichen sind. mit dem Ace-Updater hab ich nochnicht gearbeitet.
Aber so wie es ausschaut hat er alle 2.4.0 Patches durchgestrichen. Habt ihr euer WoW schon gepatcht?
Vielleicht erkennt der Updater welche Version gerade aktuell bei euch drauf ist.

Wie gesagt, die meisten großen Addons sind alle schon 2.4.0 fähig und können auch manuell durch download und Kopieren in den Ordner installiert werden.


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

1,5std XD....


----------



## Atropoides (26. März 2008)

TvP1981 schrieb:


> Ist die Frage, warum die durchgestrichen sind. mit dem Ace-Updater hab ich nochnicht gearbeitet.
> Aber so wie es ausschaut hat er alle 2.4.0 Patches durchgestrichen. Habt ihr euer WoW schon gepatcht?
> Vielleicht erkennt der Updater welche Version gerade aktuell bei euch drauf ist.
> 
> Wie gesagt, die meisten großen Addons sind alle schon 2.4.0 fähig und können auch manuell durch download und Kopieren in den Ordner installiert werden.



Jo patch ist installiert ^^....


----------



## Tallys (26. März 2008)

Ay Yo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Endlich wieder Mittwoch un ma wieder verlängert Wartezeiten.... oO 
*gähn*

|SpAm|




Peace  Tallys  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (26. März 2008)

Weil wir so schön sind,so schlau sind,so schlank und rank,werden wir Miss Waikiki.... *sing*

Sry,sind wohl Entzugserscheinungen


----------



## Cynda (26. März 2008)

Als ich um 11 Uhr aufgewacht bin hab ich mir doch glatt gedacht VERDAMMT! Ich bin zu spät! Bis der Patch usw runter geladen ist, geht sich das nimmer aus- da sind zuerst die Server wieder on.

Und siehe da??
Ich hab sogar Zeit zum frühstücken- langweile mich gerade weil buffed.de auch etwas schleppend funzt und lese gerade das wow- technik- forum.

Nachdem laut diesem Forum die Server bis 13 Uhr fix down sind, geht sich sogar noch ein Mittagessen aus ^^


----------



## Taurenbaer2005 (26. März 2008)

ihr süchtigen ^^ als wenn man was verpasst wenn man eine halte stunde sich einloggt ^^


----------



## SueySite (26. März 2008)

Irgendwie vermiss ich heut das traditionelle "Verdammt, grad heute wo ich ausnahmsweise seit 25 Jahren mal nen Tag frei habe, sind verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten" Posting 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taurenbaer2005 (26. März 2008)

grad erfahren das es bis mind. 16 uhr gehen wird... wenn überhaupt heute noch.


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2008)

so mal nen thread gemacht -.-^^ *blub*

hf beim warten ich geh essn


----------



## Toyuki (26. März 2008)

SueySite schrieb:


> Irgendwie vermiss ich heut das traditionelle "Verdammt, grad heute wo ich ausnahmsweise seit 25 Jahren mal nen Tag frei habe, sind verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten" Posting
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ein paar erwischtes es immer^^ like me xD


----------



## Grivok (26. März 2008)

was ist denn hier heute los
da hat man mal urlaub, erledigt ein paar dinge
kommt später ins forum und sieht nur vorhängeschlösser und nen seeeeeehr wütenden B1ubb
das kann eigentlich nur eines bedeuten
es ist patchtag und alle idioten kommen aus ihren löchern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## agamja (26. März 2008)

also der ganz normale wahnsinn


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> was ist denn hier heute los
> da hat man mal urlaub, erledigt ein paar dinge
> kommt später ins forum und sieht nur vorhängeschlösser und nen seeeeeehr wütenden B1ubb
> das kann eigentlich nur eines bedeuten
> ...


1oo%iges /SIGN

Ist echt Bitter was hier heute abgeht... bin dafür das nur noch Mods an einem Patchday Posts eröffnen können... jedenfalls bis die Server wieder Online sind....

Wenn man dann einen eröffnen will muss man erst einmal betteln....wäre immerhin ein Anfang!


----------



## Crystania (26. März 2008)

> Irgendwie vermiss ich heut das traditionelle "Verdammt, grad heute wo ich ausnahmsweise seit 25 Jahren mal nen Tag frei habe, sind verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten" Posting



Mist heute Ferien... und verlängerte wartungsarbeiten so ne dreckige scheiße XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clusta (26. März 2008)

Das dauert ja ewig bis buffed mal geladen ist. rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: 18 min noch O_O


----------



## fataly (26. März 2008)

wartungsarbeiten wurden bis 15 uhr verlängert 
siehe

http://forums.wow-europe.com/board.html?fo...12875&sid=7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixtenF (26. März 2008)

scheint ja voranzukommen. die serverversion stimmt jetzt aber die sprache ist "Entwicklung" wenn man dann mal eingeloggt ist :-)


----------



## rosarot (26. März 2008)

Nachdem die anderen Threads zu "Hilfe ich komm nicht rein" ja nach und nach zugemacht werden, muss ich meine ganzen Posts jetzt hier rein kopieren, was eine sau-arbeit, naja

deshalb lagts etwas, sry
wir bitten um ihr verständnis^^


----------



## rosarot (26. März 2008)

Nachdem die anderen Threads zu "Hilfe ich komm nicht rein" ja nach und nach zugemacht werden, muss ich meine ganzen Posts jetzt hier rein kopieren, was eine sau-arbeit, naja

deshalb lagts etwas, sry
wir bitten um ihr verständnis^^


----------



## K43l (26. März 2008)

Schon 12 deutsche Server on, Norgannon noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clusta (26. März 2008)

pfft.. die Peons müssen mal ausgepeitscht werden!

Gegen die Langeweile: klick mich
/flame on


/edit

AHH Mein Server ist da. =D
Vek'lor 4tw

*schnell einlogg* @_@


----------



## Georg217 (26. März 2008)

/push!


----------



## rosarot (26. März 2008)

24 server up!


----------



## Minowa (26. März 2008)

kdv lässt bestimmt wieder am längsten auf sich warten -.-


----------



## Luthiênny (26. März 2008)

Also Malfurion steht wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megowow (26. März 2008)

Wie kommt man eig zu der insel oO war nit aufn PTR^^


----------



## Megowow (26. März 2008)

sry 4 Doppelpost *


----------



## Minowa (26. März 2008)

bei horde den flugmeister von sm anlabern bei ally den in if


----------



## TheArea51 (26. März 2008)

LoL als ich mit Spielen Angefangen habe so gut vor 2 Jahren hatte ich schon nach paar Tagen raus das jeden Mittwoch die Server gewartet werden, Traurig ist nur wenn 70er fragen warum die Server down waren die dann wohl eben erst Ihren eBay Char bekommen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (26. März 2008)

TheArea51 schrieb:


> LoL als ich mit Spielen Angefangen habe so gut vor 2 Jahren hatte ich schon nach paar Tagen raus das jeden Mittwoch die Server gewartet werden, Traurig ist nur wenn 70er fragen warum die Server down waren die dann wohl eben erst Ihren eBay Char bekommen haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Traurig ist auch, wenn man in bg einen 70er Verstärker Shamy sieht, mit einer 1.90 Kolben sieht, der in der Offhand ein Schild trägt. Dazu noch die Elementar S1 Brust, Healer Halskette, sowie Healer Trinket und der Rest +Spelldmg und Verstärker mischmasch. :F


----------



## Doomstarr (26. März 2008)

Minowa schrieb:


> kdv lässt bestimmt wieder am längsten auf sich warten -.-



ist doch immer so


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Traurig ist auch, wenn man in bg einen 70er Verstärker Shamy sieht, mit einer 1.90 Kolben sieht, der in der Offhand ein Schild trägt. Dazu noch die Elementar S1 Brust, Healer Halskette, sowie Healer Trinket und der Rest +Spelldmg und Verstärker mischmasch. :F



ey ned mein eq ankuken *G*
(keine angst ich hab schon meele s2 und s3 ^^) ele hab ich nur so crap + epix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja will zockeeeen
instant ehre -.- GIEV
bg = farming place ^^ 20ehre noch einen killen /afk eingeben und item holn -.-^^


----------



## Doomstarr (26. März 2008)

KULT DER VERDAMMTEN ICH BRAUCHE DICH !!!


----------



## Xazez (26. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ey ned mein eq ankuken *G*
> (keine angst ich hab schon meele s2 und s3 ^^) ele hab ich nur so crap + epix
> 
> 
> ...



wenns den ehre gibt obwohl du das gemacht hast, werden sie das bestimmt irgendwie fixen ;o


----------



## Doomstarr (26. März 2008)

Schon fast 2 und der Scheiß KdV ist immernoch nicht da ! 

Das ist doch echt scheiße...


----------



## Gehirnlego (26. März 2008)

HELP:

Durotan soll längst wieder online sein aber ich kann mich nicht einloggen. Das PW muss stimmen, weil ich mich auf wow-seite zur accountverwaltung einloggen kann, aber eben nicht im Spiel.

habe alle hilfetipps durchgespielt incl tracert.

Hat jemand eine Idee??

Danke im Voraus!!!


----------



## Xazez (26. März 2008)

also laut blizzard sind alle online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomstarr (26. März 2008)

Leutzzz wieso kann ich mich beim KdV einloggen , aber mein char is nicht da?


----------



## Gehirnlego (26. März 2008)

Xazez schrieb:


> also laut blizzard sind alle online
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




laut Blizzard ist die Welt vielleicht auch eine Scheibe ;-)


----------



## Xazez (26. März 2008)

das problem war samstag vormittag auch, ich musste gut 30min warten.
hatte es immer wieder versucht, und wie gesagt  nach gut 30min waren meine chara´s wieder da =/


----------



## Xazez (26. März 2008)

Gehirnlego schrieb:


> laut Blizzard ist die Welt vielleicht auch eine Scheibe ;-)



stimmt und laut blizz ist WoW ESports fähig ^^


----------



## Gehirnlego (26. März 2008)

Schon lustig das Farbenspiel wenn alle Server wie per Zufallsgenerator immer up und down sind alle paar Sekunden... nur zum spielen n bißchen langweilig   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Xazez schrieb:


> stimmt und laut blizz ist WoW ESports fähig ^^


Made my Day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gehirnlego (26. März 2008)

Kann irgendwer auf Durotan wieder spielen?


----------



## Xazez (26. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Made my Day!!!!!!!!!



man sollte beachten was damit eigtl. gesagt werden sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nämlich das es WoW NICHT! ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Xazez schrieb:


> man sollte beachten was damit eigtl. gesagt werden sollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


XD
Das ist mir schon klar deswegen ja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dieses ewige Rumgepatche von Blizz um wow irgendwie doch noch in die E-Sport Szene zu drücken ist mir schon immer ein Dorn im Auge gewesen... was eventuell auch daran liegen mag das ich mit PvP einfach nichts am Hut habe...


----------



## Xazez (26. März 2008)

Alles klar, dann hab ich es falsch interpretiert ^^

Naja, ich hoffe die ganzen PvP´ler werden nun hauptsächlich die Arena Server usen damit wir auf unseren Realms wieder schön PVE machen könne und ich nich ständig FULL S1 EQ in Kara etc. sehen muss.

(Ich weis mein Schurke hat PVP Waffen, nur die Quälerei für ziemlich gute Waffen hab ich mal in Anspruch genommen. Sonst bin ich auch kein Freund von PVP)


----------



## Meister Kaio (26. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> XD
> Das ist mir schon klar deswegen ja...
> 
> 
> ...



nicht nur an sich selber denken, andere machen gerne PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2008)

Xazez schrieb:


> stimmt und laut blizz ist WoW ESports fähig ^^



is es doch .. zumindest klasse gegen klasse ^^

also warri vs warri und eh ne auch nur mit selben eq
ahja und wenn sie nicht criten könne
und .. ah ne ^^

ok is ned esprot fähig .. NEVER auch mit balance ned ^^ luck > eq > skill > lags


----------



## Clusta (26. März 2008)

Reihenweise gehen wieder die Server down.
Angeblich bis 22 Uhr. *cry* ;_;


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. März 2008)

tirion und rajaxx sind seit 17°° wieder down... immernoch. hab nich ein tagesq geschafft -.-


----------



## Warzan (27. März 2008)

bei uns lief der scheiss nice oder so ^^ nur die bg s haben ein bischen rumgezickt
 NAIN


----------



## easyphil (27. März 2008)

hey kann mir jemand sagen welche add ons ich auf jeden fall haben sollte damit das spielen in wow leichter wird. bidde bidde^^


----------



## WestIce (2. April 2008)

oh nein es ist wieder so weit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trozan (2. April 2008)

push  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finestar (2. April 2008)

Letzte Woche war hier um die zeit mehr los... Naja der Hype um 2.4 is wohl auch vorbei ^^


----------



## Warzan (2. April 2008)

ist schon 11uhr Oo xD


----------



## Crash_hunter (2. April 2008)

oh was basteln se den wieder???

...


----------



## zificult (2. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoeMT384 (2. April 2008)

Finestar schrieb:


> Letzte Woche war hier um die zeit mehr los... Naja der Hype um 2.4 is wohl auch vorbei ^^



Und dafür bin ich überaus dankbar... die Foren waren ja regelrecht überschwemmt ;-)

So... ich fahr dann mal zur Arbeit... allen, die jetzt zocken können, wünsche ich viel Spaß. 

MfG
Moe


----------



## Suske (2. April 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen !

Achja, wider mal Patch-Day, aber es hat auch gute Seiten (Ja hat es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) so hat man heute mal wider etwas mehr Zeit für andere Dinge, die eigentlich schon lange erledigt werden wollten =)

Naja, ich wünsch euch viel Spaß

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Suske


----------



## Lorhinger (2. April 2008)

Moin Gemeinde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und immer wieder Mittwochs, kommt die Erinnerung an den letzten Mittwoch.

Weiß jemand, was genau gefixt wird? Habe nix gefunden, respektive ich weiß zur Zeit nicht wirklich, was dem 1.4 zuzuordnen ist und was REAL ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit hier keiner verhungert, nen riesigen Pott Kaffee für alle und Croissants

(____________________________________)² §§§§§§§§§§§§§§


----------



## Scrätcher (2. April 2008)

Ich habs nur kurz überflogen da stand was von wegen das beim Jäger ein Fehler aufgetreten ist bei hm....
irgendwie Mehrfachschuß danach andere Zauber nicht mehr gingen oder so.... (keinen Plan war für mich nicht relevant)

Und irgendwas mit den Wettereffekten, weil es da zu Pc-Störungen kommen konnte.....

*diese Infos sind rein spekulativ und der Ersteller übernimmt keinerlei Haftung*


----------



## makar (2. April 2008)

höhö guten morgen alle zusammen...ja schon scheiße so ein langweiliger mittwoch morgen ..was macht man da am besten? 

- natürlich : ins buffed forum schreiben !

also laut meinen infos stürzten Mac´s immer ab bei bestimmten grafischen darstellungen und beim hunter war bei dem "Einlullender Schuß" n bug der gefixt wurde weil der jäger kiene seiner fähigkeiten mehr benutzen konnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw, kann mir mal BITTE jetzt einer in kurzform erklären wie cih mein avatar bild daunten rein bekomme und nicht daaa rein (<<---)     -_- danke schonma im vorraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorhinger (2. April 2008)

habe im gamemaster forum noch einen hinweis auf mögliche beseitigungen von sound-problemen mit creative und realtek soundkarten gefunden - allerdings nicht blau bestätigt sonder nur grün.

ansonsten eher wenig infos - abwarten und kaffee trinken und weiterhin hoffen, daß demnächst wieder nur alle 2 !!!! wochen gewartet wird.


----------



## b1ubb (2. April 2008)

OLLLLLLLLLLLLLLE, OLLLLLLLLLLLLLLE, OLLLLLLLLLLLLLLE, OLLLLLLLLLLLLLLE, OLLLLLLLLLLLLLLE, OLLLLLLLLLLLLLLE

Mittwoch - die user können ned zocken - neue threads wohin man schaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mittwochsthread wieder aktiv ! - was gibt es schöneres für mich =) !!!

lets go ! =)


----------



## rapdaddy (2. April 2008)

ICH hasse Mittwoch´s


----------



## Arido (2. April 2008)

Guten (Mittwoch-) Morgen!

Die Zeit ist wieder ran und das Forum lebt auf. 


Grüße


----------



## makar (2. April 2008)

Oho man siehe da ich habe es alleine geschafft xDD

2stunden und 10minuten  der qual noch sehe ich das richtig ?


----------



## Goldendragon13 (2. April 2008)

Lorhinger schrieb:


> habe im gamemaster forum noch einen hinweis auf mögliche beseitigungen von sound-problemen mit creative und realtek soundkarten gefunden - allerdings nicht blau bestätigt sonder nur grün.
> 
> ansonsten eher wenig infos - abwarten und kaffee trinken und weiterhin hoffen, daß demnächst wieder nur alle 2 !!!! wochen gewartet wird.



Moin zusammen!

Also wenn Blizzard das mit den Soundproblemen lösen würde wäre prima 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Ansonsten wird man sehen was passiert.

Viel Spaß noch


----------



## Scrätcher (2. April 2008)

Aaaaach Meeeensch!^^ Ich muß um 9 Uhr weg und die Server sind noch off! ^^ 

Na gut dann werd ich halt mal aus langweile hier rumspammen....

Bei mir hats immer ziemlich geruckelt vor allem in Shatt oder auf den Schlachtfeldern. Irgendwann wurde es unerträglich und ich beschloß was dagegen zu tun.

Das beste ist ja immer den Ramspeicher zu erhöhen vor allem wenn man nur 512 MB hat!^^ Ich bestellte mir einen neuen Speicher und erfreute mich daran mit 1 GByte ruckelfrei durch Shatt zu latschen.....

War die Welt von Azeroth jetzt in Ordnung? Konnte ich glücklich meinen Hobbys wie Blumen pflücken fröhnen??! Mitnichten!!

Wie zuvor laggte es auf dem Schlachtfeld meine Zauber & Totems wollten einfach nicht auslösen und ich mußte zuschauen wie mich der Gegner "kleinhackte" durch den kleinen aber unglaublichen Vorteil, das seine Aktionen ganz einfach ausgeführt wurden......

Doch das war nicht alles! Ich hatte immernoch disconnects auf dem Schlachtfeld und nach Patch 2.4 sogar beim farmen und noch schlimmer: in Inis!!

Klar! Man informiert sich im Technikforum schreib die Fehlernummer auf und schau was es ist.

Einfacher geht es nicht! Ausser man hat Fehler 132, der steht nämlich dafür, dass es alles mögliche sein kann! *gg* (war echt toll, jaaaa ich hab den Fehler gefunden!! neiiiiiiin es kommt alles in Frage!!! *argh*)

Ich forschte mutig weiter..... irgendwann viel mir auf, dass der eine Ramspeicher 133 der Andere 166 Mhz hat.

Ich googelte und googelte und wollte es im Bios einstellen. Nur hab ich die Option dort noch nicht gefunden....

Jetzt hofe ich einfach mal, dass es mitunter an dem neuen Patch lag und ich wenigstens einigermaßen störungsfrei nach dem Update heute spielen kann....

Sollte wer Tipps für mich haben, ich freu mich über antworten! ;-)

Scratch


----------



## Anomander (2. April 2008)

Also mein Patchlog sagt folgendes



> - Client-Patch 2.4.1 für World of Warcraft
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Die neuesten Patchnotes befinden sich immer auf
> ...


----------



## Suske (2. April 2008)

Ich denke es wird definitiv am Ram liegen, schliesslich sollten 2 Ram-Beausteine immer die gleiche Mhz Zahl haben, wo genau man diese einstellen oder verändern kann weiß ich nicht. Doch ein Tip, leg dir am besten 2x 1Gb Ram speicher zu, kosten zur Zeit knapp 20€ das Stück (1Gb)

Achja, ich hatte letztes Jahr im Juni mit WoW aufgehört, nun habe ich allerdings, seitdem ich wider spiele, ständig Grafikfehler, hauptsächlich an den Charackteren oder den Items, allerdings benutze ich ein und denselben Pc, hat vielleicht jemand von euch ne Ahnung woran es liegt?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Suske

*Mal zum Bäcker frühstücken geht*


----------



## Scrätcher (2. April 2008)

Anscheinend sollte man das im Bios einstellen können das man auch zwei unterschiedliche Rams verwenden kann. 

Davon abgesehen, ja 1 GByte gibts vielleicht für 20 Euro aber die, die ich brauche DDR-SDRAM bis zu 333 Mhz Cl 2.5 kostet ein 1GByte Riegel noch zirca 50ig Euro.... und da fragt man sich immer lohnt sich das noch?? Oder schonwieder nach dem letzten aufrüsten?? Oder eher gleich das Geld zurücklegen und dann mal nen neuen kaufen.....

Das ist eigentlich auch mein Plan und bis dahin will ich jetzt einfach mal versuchen das Bios einszustellen! ^^ 

Immerhin ist ja ein Pentium A4 2,6 G-Herz heutzutage auch nicht mehr der Renner...


----------



## Lorhinger (2. April 2008)

Suske schrieb:


> Ich denke es wird definitiv am Ram liegen, schliesslich sollten 2 Ram-Beausteine immer die gleiche Mhz Zahl haben, wo genau man diese einstellen oder verändern kann weiß ich nicht. Doch ein Tip, leg dir am besten 2x 1Gb Ram speicher zu, kosten zur Zeit knapp 20€ das Stück (1Gb)
> 
> Achja, ich hatte letztes Jahr im Juni mit WoW aufgehört, nun habe ich allerdings, seitdem ich wider spiele, ständig Grafikfehler, hauptsächlich an den Charackteren oder den Items, allerdings benutze ich ein und denselben Pc, hat vielleicht jemand von euch ne Ahnung woran es liegt?
> 
> ...



einzustellen sind die Mhz des Rams meistens im BIOS des Rechners, ABER, auf modernen systemen skaliert das so, daß sich der schnellere ram bei sauberer Programmierung immer an die GEschwindigkeit des langsameren Riegels anpasst.

Heutzutage ohne mindestesn 2 GB RAM ist wie, auch heute noch mit dem Fahrrad in den Urlaub zu fahren, daß aber nach Spanien, wenn man nur eine Woche Zeit hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (2. April 2008)

> Bugfixes
> - Es wurde ein Fehler in der Sound-Engine behoben, durch den das
> System beim Verlassen einfrieren konnte.



na halleluja ... hoffentlich klappt das >.<


----------



## Grivok (2. April 2008)

moin jungs
alles fit?
sind die server mal wieder down?


----------



## b1ubb (2. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> moin jungs
> alles fit?
> sind die server mal wieder down?



ne heute is mittwoch - da sind die server immer online  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (2. April 2008)

B1ubb du weisst doch:
Mittwochs bin ich NIE vor 22 uhr online
da kriege ich das nicht mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (2. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> B1ubb du weisst doch:
> Mittwochs bin ich NIE vor 22 uhr online
> da kriege ich das nicht mit
> 
> ...



rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja - heute is training angesagt - das heißt vor 7 uhr bin ich auch nicht online ;((( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (2. April 2008)

fuer sowas ist der mittwoch ja auch immer noch ideal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (2. April 2008)

naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was tut man nciht alles um gut auszusehen ?!?!?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (2. April 2008)

dafuer gibt es ja demnaechst den WOW friseur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


obwohl: du brauchst eher extensions


----------



## b1ubb (2. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> dafuer gibt es ja demnaechst den WOW friseur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmmm stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja lange haare hatte ich noch nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und würden mir auch bestimmt nicht passen =) 
weiß ned - männer mit langen haaren sehen für mich unseksy aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (2. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hmmm stimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*hust*
du stehst also eher auf Maenner mit kurzen Haaren....AHA!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBooster007 (2. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hmmm stimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kerle mit langen haaren *bähh* da würde ich mich fühlen wie son Taliban ...
(Langhaarige Bombenleger)


----------



## b1ubb (2. April 2008)

BigBooster007 schrieb:


> Kerle mit langen haaren *bähh* da würde ich mich fühlen wie son Taliban ...
> (Langhaarige Bombenleger)



wäre aber in der heutigen zeit ein sicherer job 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (2. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wäre aber in der heutigen zeit ein sicherer job
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aehm sicherer job?
jo aber die Arbeitszeiten sind recht schlecht 
und man kriegt keine Lebensversicherung mehr


----------



## b1ubb (2. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> aehm sicherer job?
> jo aber die Arbeitszeiten sind recht schlecht
> und man kriegt keine Lebensversicherung mehr



aber man kann sich nehmen was man will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (2. April 2008)

nur in verschiedenen laendern...
und in denen gibt es nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corusz (2. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> aber man kann sich nehmen was man will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



z.B. nachm Tod die 99 Jungfrauen von denen man nichtmal weiß ob sie männlich oder weiblich sind? na suuper ^^


----------



## smutje (2. April 2008)

Jungs ... heute übertrefft ihr alles - in Sachen Taliban etc. pp. empfehl' ich, Euch an Grivoks Sig zu halten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

... aber amüsant sind Eure Ausführungen dennoch!


----------



## Ursli (2. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hmmm stimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




soooo schlimm wärs gar nicht.....


----------



## b1ubb (2. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> nur in verschiedenen laendern...
> und in denen gibt es nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmmm auch wieder recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bleib ich lieber in der EDV =)

@ ursli
ROOOOOOOOOOFL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


leider hab ich kein photoshop sonst würde ich mir fette rasta machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber echt geil gemacht !!! n1 =)


----------



## Kasska (2. April 2008)

klar das is hier doch normal ^^ 

nur b1ubb hatt nich viel zu tun weil hier keiner rum heult oda sonst was gegen ihn schreibt oda liege ich da falsch ^^


----------



## Kasska (2. April 2008)

Das bild is der hammer xD


----------



## Ganieda (2. April 2008)

Ursli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> soooo schlimm wärs gar nicht.....




Guten Morgen, 

und das sieht doch lässig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (2. April 2008)

finde auch dass das bild einfach nur geil aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenhase (2. April 2008)

Oh oh nicht schon wider aber irgendwie findet man diesen Thread jedem mittwoch sag mal habt ihr denn nichts beseres vor als das immer wieder vorzuholen und zu schreiben wiso kann ich mich nicht einloggen


----------



## wümmefee (2. April 2008)

War ja klar, dass ich ausgerechnet an einem Mittwoch die Treppe runterfallen muss -_-


----------



## mattenowie (2. April 2008)

hatte den thread schon ganz vergessen.

erstmal guten morgen an alle

dieser thread muss einfach jeden mittwoch rausgeholt werden. er gehört genauso zu jedem mittwoch wie das runterfahren der server


----------



## Corusz (2. April 2008)

Irgendwer muss doch dafür sorgen das dieses Thread im Forenticker steht damit die Neulinge nicht total durchdrehen ^^


----------



## b1ubb (2. April 2008)

wümmefee schrieb:


> War ja klar, dass ich ausgerechnet an einem Mittwoch die Treppe runterfallen muss -_-



mein beileid aber muahahahha =)


----------



## Hexenhase (2. April 2008)

Lol jo stimmt auch wieder aber anders gesehen wenn die neulinge das spiel starten naja zumindestesn bei mir oben links ein KLeines aber auch sehr sichtbares fenster was auch buchstaben enthält wie zb mittwoch den und den wartungsarbeiten von bis ............aber auh egal so bekomme ich wenigstens mal paar beiträge zusammen


----------



## Corusz (2. April 2008)

Hexenhase schrieb:


> Lol jo stimmt auch wieder aber anders gesehen wenn die neulinge das spiel starten naja zumindestesn bei mir oben links ein KLeines aber auch sehr sichtbares fenster was auch buchstaben enthält wie zb mittwoch den und den wartungsarbeiten von bis ............aber auh egal so bekomme ich wenigstens mal paar beiträge zusammen




Was sagt denn die Anzahl deiner Beiträge aus?


----------



## Deadwool (2. April 2008)

Ich hasse diesen Thread. Ein Blick ins Buffed Forum und wenn der oberste Thread mit "Bist du neu hier" anfängt weiss ich dass ich mich gar nicht erst versuchen muss ins Game einzuloggen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bleibda (2. April 2008)

Kommt heute arena set 2 für ehre? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JohnCoffee174 (2. April 2008)

bleibda schrieb:


> Kommt heute arena set 2 für ehre?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Noe Kommt erst ende April soweit ich weiss waren nur nen paar buxfixed mit 2.4.1 achja und es ist nach 11:00 blizz fahrt ab


----------



## b1ubb (2. April 2008)

bleibda schrieb:


> Kommt heute arena set 2 für ehre?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein arena 4 wird 2 wochen vorher angekündigt -also mind noch 3 wochen warten !


----------



## lampik (2. April 2008)

bleibda schrieb:


> Kommt heute arena set 2 für ehre?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ganz sicher nicht, s2 für ehre gibts aller frühstens in 4-5 wochen


----------



## wümmefee (2. April 2008)

wie lange dauert denn das? jez kann ich schonmal einmal nicht zur arbeit und dann sowas -.-

...danke fürs beileid..


----------



## JohnCoffee174 (2. April 2008)

wümmefee schrieb:


> wie lange dauert denn das? jez kann ich schonmal einmal nicht zur arbeit und dann sowas -.-
> 
> ...danke fürs beileid..


Tja da ist doch ne schöne aussage von blizz 

Zitat Blizz

Falls ein neuer Patch verfügbar ist, der dem Spiel neue Inhalte hinzufügt oder Fehler korrigiert, finden die Wartungsarbeiten normalerweise von 3:00 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr (Pariser Zeit / MEZ) am Mittwochmorgen statt, diese Zeitspanne kann sich jedoch verschieben.


----------



## jase03 (2. April 2008)

ich bin für einen patch day song in anlehnung an bad day von dem einen femininen typen da ääähhm komme auf den namen nicht


----------



## BigBooster007 (2. April 2008)

Hilfe!!!!! 11:15 und immer noch kein Server on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(((( wie soll ich den Tag nur überstehen???


----------



## Ghorrn (2. April 2008)

Schonmal überlegt ?

Wartungsarbeiten von 3:00 bis 11:00 (MEZ)


Hier in Germany haben wir im Moment Sommerzeit (MESZ) also sind wir dem Rest eine Stunde voraus.


----------



## JohnCoffee174 (2. April 2008)

Ghorrn schrieb:


> Schonmal überlegt ?
> 
> Wartungsarbeiten von 3:00 bis 11:00 (MEZ)
> Hier in Germany haben wir im Moment Sommerzeit (MESZ) also sind wir dem Rest eine Stunde voraus.


albern paris ist die gleiche zeitzone wie wir und die ersten server sind auch schon on also viel spass beim zocken leutz


----------



## BigBooster007 (2. April 2008)

Die deutschen auch schon, aber nicht mein geliebtes Perenolde ...


----------



## Ghorrn (2. April 2008)

JohnCoffee174 schrieb:


> albern paris ist die gleiche zeitzone wie wir und die ersten server sind auch schon on also viel spass beim zocken leutz



Was ist daran albern ?

Ich habe nichts von Zeitzonen geschrieben und auch nicht behauptet Paris läge in einer anderen.


----------



## BigBooster007 (2. April 2008)

Juhu, Pere wieder da xD


----------



## Dragull (2. April 2008)

also mittwochs immer server down tag also besorg euch ein kostenlose online spiel (gibts im net haufenweise) damit könnt ihr euch dann die zeit vertreiben solange .

ich bevorzuge Lost Chaos


----------



## painINprogress (2. April 2008)

man man man jez sin schon n paar server wieder on aber der auf dem ich zogg nicht ja nee is kla ma wieder typisch mein glück^^


----------



## painINprogress (2. April 2008)

Mal so ne frage am rande jedes mal wen die server down gehn komm ich auch nicht mer auf die wow-europe seite hat das n zuasmmenhang oder spinnt mein rechner bzw mein inet wieder?!


----------



## b1ubb (2. April 2008)

painINprogress schrieb:


> Mal so ne frage am rande jedes mal wen die server down gehn komm ich auch nicht mer auf die wow-europe seite hat das n zuasmmenhang oder spinnt mein rechner bzw mein inet wieder?!



ist normal !


----------



## painINprogress (2. April 2008)

puh zum glück ^^ hab schon gedacht

\m/ O_o \m/


----------



## Grivok (2. April 2008)

und der B1ubb thread ist tatsaechlich unter 1h geblieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (2. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> und der B1ubb thread ist tatsaechlich unter 1h geblieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



war irgendwie klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (2. April 2008)

50 minuten, fast hätten wirs geschafft ^^

schade, fast 60 Stimme

Edit : toll, Pere is wieder on, ich muss arbeiten :'( das Leben ist so ungerecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (2. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> 50 minuten, fast hätten wirs geschafft ^^
> 
> schade, fast 60 Stimme



Und ich kann mir denken wer es war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (2. April 2008)

Ich frage mich gerade, ob ich einen Thread eröffnen soll. Vielleicht einen b1ubb-Befürworter- oder Hasserthread oder einen Heulthread, dass die Server so lange down sind... Soll ich?

P.S.: Nein, ich erwarte keine ernsthaften Antworten.


----------



## Maradil (2. April 2008)

wer war was ?


----------



## Maradil (2. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, ob ich einen Thread eröffnen soll. Vielleicht einen b1ubb-Befürworter- oder Hasserthread oder einen Heulthread, dass die Server so lange down sind... Soll ich?
> 
> P.S.: Nein, ich erwarte keine ernsthaften Antworten.



meine Unterstützung haste ^^


----------



## Tanknix (2. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> wer war was ?



Wer es geschlossen hat.

@ Ematra: Mach mal, mehrere Mods sind unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (2. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> wer war was ?



Wer es geschlossen hat.

@ Ematra: Mach mal, mehrere Mods sind unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrics (2. April 2008)

SQL error: Too many connections
SQL error code: 
Date: Wednesday 02nd 2008f April 2008 11:50:33 AM

löl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (2. April 2008)

na kommt da noch was Ematra ? oder wieder nur heise Luft ? :-P


----------



## Tanknix (2. April 2008)

Im Moment traut sich niemand n Thread aufzumachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (2. April 2008)

ach, sicher ? dann pass mal auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N - Nazjatar (2. April 2008)

Ich denke, jeder sollte es schaffen, nachdem er sich eingeloggt hat und sieht das die Sever down sind, die News zulesen die fett am linken Bildschirmrand sind, also wer das übersieht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Sollte jetzt keine Beleidigung sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber dafür jeden Mittwoch einen Thread aufzumachen ist wohl auch nicht besser.


----------



## Tanknix (2. April 2008)

Deshalb ist der hier auch Sticky, das ist der einzige erlaubte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (2. April 2008)

öhm, wir machen ja nich jeden Mittwoch einen auf, das is immer der selbe ^^
der wird nur jeden Mittwoch aufs neue angesteuert von den ganzen Freaks hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (2. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> na kommt da noch was Ematra ? oder wieder nur heise Luft ? :-P




Äh, wie bitte? Heiße Lust? Ja, die verspüre ich gerade schon...

Ach so, sorry, Luft. Ja, sicher, was denn sonst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (2. April 2008)

lol, ich verspüre auch Lust.... *rrrr*


----------



## Thoralfus (2. April 2008)

ihr mit euer heißen lust  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder war des doch luft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja b1ubb ist ja schon kräftig sich in andern threads sein tägliche dosis flame abzuholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber jetz hab ich kein probleme mehr  was ich mittwochs morgen  mache , studium geht wieder weiter yehha


----------



## Maradil (2. April 2008)

oooooooh, der feine Herr Student..... XD


----------



## Maradil (2. April 2008)

scheint als hätte b1ubb Mittagspause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (2. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> scheint als hätte b1ubb Mittagspause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jop hatte ich =)


----------



## Tanknix (2. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> scheint als hätte b1ubb Mittagspause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doppelpost, zählt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (2. April 2008)

puh, da sind se wieder, ich dachte schon ich muss hier alleine für Ordnung sorgen XD


----------



## Ematra (2. April 2008)

Hm, ich könnte natürlich auch einen Thread eröffnen, in dem ich frage, ob die Aprilscherze von Blizzard auch tatsächlich Aprilscherze sind. Davon gibt´s noch nicht so wahnsinnige viele, oder?

Ach ja, diese Frage ich natürlich auch wieder heiße Lust. Äh, Luft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was mir gerade mal auffällt: Wieso lautet die Syntax für den Smiley  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : blub : und nicht : b1ubb : ? Bei der Sonnenbrille....


----------



## Grivok (2. April 2008)

wo ist eigentlich der thread über aushilfs-möchtegern mods geblieben?


----------



## zNEj (4. April 2008)

so hab mir jetzt alle 243 Seiten durchgelesen ...

Ich fordere die Abschaffung des Mittwochs!


----------



## EnemyOfGod (4. April 2008)

zNEj schrieb:


> so hab mir jetzt alle 243 Seiten durchgelesen ...
> 
> Ich fordere die Abschaffung des Mittwochs!


ALLE SEITEN GELESEN? Oo
Wie lange dauert das?^^


----------



## Megamage (4. April 2008)

Lange habe ich auch... 
Wie lange gibts den Thread schon doch erst seit letztem Mittwoche oder?


----------



## Pryrates von Gul'dan (9. April 2008)

Langeweile...los unterhaltet mich :/


----------



## Zorwynn (9. April 2008)

Was willst denn hörn?


----------



## Bongman (9. April 2008)

was ist denn heut los? 
Überhaupt kein server-down von Lordaeron


----------



## Riane (9. April 2008)

Guten Morgen allerseits! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe ihr habt alle gut geschlafen! ;D


----------



## Rednoez (9. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Guten Morgen allerseits!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da wacht man schon krank auf und kann net in die Schule gehen...jetzt sind die Server auch noch off


----------



## Tanknix (9. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Guten Morgen allerseits!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Morgääähhhnn

Gut ja, aber zu kurz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (9. April 2008)

Wunderschönen Guten Morgen allerseits,

und schon wieder is Mittwoch, was ein Glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

heut die 300 voll oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (9. April 2008)

Juten Morgen =)

Ah ich könnte kot... diese Woche ist ja Hardcore Sinnlose Umfragen öffnen angesagt...
Naja was solls



Riane schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr habt alle gut geschlafen! ;D


Schlaf ist relativ -.-


*Kanne Kaffee und Keks hinstell*


----------



## Caveman1979 (9. April 2008)

Guten morgen !


Schlaf was das den? gelegendlich kommt es bei mir nachts zuphasen wo ich mich spektral vom Körper löse und fliegen kann aber schlaf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (9. April 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Guten morgen !
> Schlaf was das den? gelegendlich kommt es bei mir nachts zuphasen wo ich mich spektral vom Körper löse und fliegen kann aber schlaf!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




gehts dir auch sicher gut?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1gu3l (9. April 2008)

moin zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es ist wieder mittwoch und da heist es wie immer kaffee udn frühstück im buffed forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die erste rund ekaffee geht dann mal auf meine rechnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lassts euch schmecken und wacht alle mal so richtig auf xD


@slavery: wieso sollte es ihm nicht gut gehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kenn das von mir....schlafen kannste, wenn du tot bist^^ ich ruhe da lieber   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (9. April 2008)

morgen !!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (9. April 2008)

Moin B1ubb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@m1gu3l:

ich meinte das "spektral vom Körper lösen" und das is gesundheits-technisch sicher nich das gelbe vom Ei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (9. April 2008)

Schön, jeden Mittwoch wird der Thread wieder hervorgekramt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Guten Morgen erstmal zusammen


----------



## b1ubb (9. April 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Schön, jeden Mittwoch wird der Thread wieder hervorgekramt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja hervorgekramt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ist ja eh sticky =)

früher wie der thread noch ned sticky war - da haben wir immer suchen müssen =)


----------



## Riane (9. April 2008)

Mir ist langweilig.. :/ Und diese Tower-Defens Games machen auch kein Spass mehr.. :x
Kennt jemand ein richtig cooles Flash Game?


----------



## CharlySteven (9. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> naja hervorgekramt nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


da hat die SuFu noch was genützt xD

naja server waren zum glück nich so lange off^^


----------



## Natsumee (9. April 2008)

dachte die machen nur nen neustart was macht ihr den alle hier?^^

ach ja morgen^^

mfg


----------



## CharlySteven (9. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dachte die machen nur nen neustart was macht ihr den alle hier?^^
> 
> ach ja morgen^^
> 
> mfg



ich bin gerade in alterac und gewinne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (9. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Mir ist langweilig.. :/ Und diese Tower-Defens Games machen auch kein Spass mehr.. :x
> Kennt jemand ein richtig cooles Flash Game?




http://www.addictinggames.com/

Ne Seite voller Flash und Java Games ^^

LG Icho


----------



## b1ubb (9. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Mir ist langweilig.. :/ Und diese Tower-Defens Games machen auch kein Spass mehr.. :x
> Kennt jemand ein richtig cooles Flash Game?



hier riane - ich hab es bis lvl 18 oder so geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.miniclip.com/games/bloxorz/de/


----------



## Atinuviell (9. April 2008)

bliiz will uns den mittwochsthread nehmen, die server waren volle 20 minuten down...ich rieche da ne verschwörung


----------



## Riane (9. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hier riane - ich hab es bis lvl 18 oder so geschafft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gleich mal ausprobieren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Umaline (9. April 2008)

moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (9. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Gleich mal ausprobieren!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



verlangt aber ein wenig übung =)


----------



## Grivok (9. April 2008)

moin
der mittwochsthread belibet...egal ob server down oder nicht


----------



## G@cko (9. April 2008)

Morgen zusammen .....

na das spiel wird gleich mal ausprobiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. April 2008)

aber man merkt schon das die server nicht down sind wären die server down hätten wir schon 250 seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

mfg


----------



## Grivok (9. April 2008)

naja
eigentlich tummeln sich hier mittwochs zu nem grossen teil eh nur die selbenm, die das nicht mal wissen, weil sie auf der arbeit sitzen
aber schon ganz gut, dass heute keine wartungsarbeiten sind
bin heute naemlich frueh zuhause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G@cko (9. April 2008)

Na da freuen wir uns doch alle mit dir Grivok  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Soso früher zu Hause....gib mal die nummer von deinem chef malsehen was man da machen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja b1ubb blödes spiel :-)

probiert lieber mal das hier 

http://www.gameshot.org/?id=2481


----------



## Natsumee (9. April 2008)

naja kriege das eh selten mit zum glück nur hatte ich wären dem patch 2.4 rauskam frei -.-

naja^^

mfg


----------



## Arlokk (9. April 2008)

ich will nach hause >.< arbeiten is ma wieder langweilig wie sau


----------



## Riane (9. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> verlangt aber ein wenig übung =)


Stage 11 ist irgendwie schwer.. :x


----------



## Maradil (9. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dachte die machen nur nen neustart was macht ihr den alle hier?^^
> 
> ach ja morgen^^
> 
> mfg



Hm, ich glaube ich bin arbeiten...bin mir aber nich sicher, auf jedenfall isses nich mein Rechenr und nich mein Bett.....hab auch kein Plan wie ich hier hingekommen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



uuuuuunnndd ---> Guten Morgen wünsch ich euch :-)

*Kaffee und frische Brötchen hinstell*


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (9. April 2008)

*schnapp kaffee und 2x brötchen*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
früüüühstück!
mein arbeitstag ging heut um 07.00uhr los und geht noch bis 21.15 uhr..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja freiwillige schulung und die nimmt man ja mit wenn chef sie bezahlt im anschluss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hoffe ich komm dann heut noch zum dailys machen ^^
hätte mich gefreut wenn sever heut so bis 20 uhr down sind *gggg*


----------



## Natsumee (9. April 2008)

du armer^^

naja ich arbeite eh nur von 8-ca 16.30 naja gleitzeiten ftw und nur 30 min mittag ftw plus kantine jaja imba einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^ meine 8 stunden hab ich so ^^

*ach ja 1x brötchen hol kaffee nicht mag*

mfg


----------



## Maradil (9. April 2008)

wie fies XD


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. April 2008)

moin leute


----------



## Natsumee (9. April 2008)

naja dafür bin ich ein armes ding in der lehre verdient man ja net so viel -.-^^ (schweiz)

hey kentn ihr canyon defense die erste map voll easy die anderen 2 sau schwer -.-

ach ja wegen neuen batch items wan kan man di eholen dachte nachdem man die wafenkammer erobert habe aber asl ich gestern da war gabst nur arena sachen und irgendein t set^^

mfg


----------



## Riane (9. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach ja wegen neuen batch items wan kan man di eholen dachte nachdem man die wafenkammer erobert habe aber asl ich gestern da war gabst nur arena sachen und irgendein t set^^
> 
> mfg


Wovon genau sprichst du? =D


----------



## Natsumee (9. April 2008)

ja die abzeichen der gerechtigkeits items da die kriegt man doch wen auf der insel die waffenkammer eingenomen wurde sprich phase 2 durch ist ode rnet?^^

mfg


----------



## Riane (9. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja die abzeichen der gerechtigkeits items da die kriegt man doch wen auf der insel die waffenkammer eingenomen wurde sprich phase 2 durch ist ode rnet?^^
> 
> mfg


Aaaah.. ja sollte man! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber alle viel zu teuer! oO 100 stück für meinen Twink der erst drei besitzt.. naja.. :/


----------



## Natsumee (9. April 2008)

mhm hab den net gefunden naja hab eh zu wenig abzeichen mein krieger hat nur 51 mein rpiester glaub 40 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja die items sind ja auch gut

ach ja leute warum ist hier keiner tztztz^^

mfg


----------



## Grivok (9. April 2008)

wo ist keiner?


----------



## Anglus (9. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm hab den net gefunden naja hab eh zu wenig abzeichen mein krieger hat nur 51 mein rpiester glaub 40
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wenn die waffenkammer in phase 3 frei ist muss man noch extra den händler für die marken items freischalten mit qs ^^


----------



## Minati (9. April 2008)

*noch paar Croissants und Kakao hinstell*

*gähn* Mojen. Wisst ihr was ich überhaupt nicht leiden kann? Wenn man gerade die Tür zum Büro hereinmarschiert, sich gemütlich nen Kaffee fertig macht und schon bricht die Hölle aus und ich hab keinen Kaffee intus.

Need erste Stunde auf Arbeit für Kaffee und völlige Ruhe. Hach, wäre das schön


----------



## Grivok (9. April 2008)

hmmmm hab schon 2,5 stunden Arbeit und 3 tassen Kaffee hinter mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (9. April 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> *gähn* Mojen. Wisst ihr was ich überhaupt nicht leiden kann? Wenn man gerade die Tür zum Büro hereinmarschiert, sich gemütlich nen Kaffee fertig macht und schon bricht die Hölle aus und ich hab keinen Kaffee intus.
> 
> Need erste Stunde auf Arbeit für Kaffee und völlige Ruhe. Hach, wäre das schön



gebe ich dir ne tip^^ ich trink zuhause schon immer 2 Becher dann brauch ich auf der Arbeit net sofort ein und kann im Notfall gleich arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. April 2008)

oh man warum sauft ihr alle kaffee?^^

schlimm schlimm^^
@minati danke für kakao besser als kaffee^^

mhm habe bald 3 stunden arbeit hinter mir^^

noch 5 stunden und 40 min dan ab nach hause^^

mfg
mfg


----------



## Riane (9. April 2008)

Man.. ich krieg lvl 11 nicht hin.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
b1ubb ich brauch hilfe! ;D


----------



## b1ubb (9. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Man.. ich krieg lvl 11 nicht hin..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
du knup !!!!! 
warte ich zock mal schnell bis lvl 11 hoch !


----------



## Grivok (9. April 2008)

du sollst arbeiten B1ubb


----------



## Natsumee (9. April 2008)

ihr sollt hier mehr schreiben^^

langweilig need server ausfall für 5 stunden^^

mfg


----------



## Grivok (9. April 2008)

wie gesagt sitze auf der arebit
wenn der server um 18 uhr online ist ist alles okay...
alles andere ist mir egal


----------



## b1ubb (9. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> du sollst arbeiten B1ubb






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab ich heute schon =)

@ riane - schick mir mal per PM den lvl code !!!!


----------



## Riane (9. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast bekommen! :>


----------



## Ematra (9. April 2008)

Sagt mal, das mit dem Barden letzte Woche, war das eigentlich ein Aprilscherz? *breitgrins*


----------



## Minati (9. April 2008)

@ Toyuki: Ich hatte zu Hause schon meine Tasse Kaffee, aber die reicht meistens nie. Und auf Arbeit schmeckt der Kaffee be*****. Wäh. 

Need ne eigene Kaffeemaschine für auf Arbeit.

Aber hey, ich habe nachher im neuen Büro ne Badewanne und ne Dusche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur blöd, dass ich das mit 5 Jungs teilen muss. Ich werde alles desinfizieren *würgs*


----------



## Natsumee (9. April 2008)

ehm 
machen wir mal heute ist der 1 april also

die barden kommen wirklich 

oke jetzt haben wir den ehm 9?^^

die barden kommen nicht^^

@ minati ja frauen wären bei dir wohl ein vorteil^^

mfg


----------



## Flapp (9. April 2008)

Moinsen bin auch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz toll früher schulschluss und ich kann net suchten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (9. April 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> Moinsen bin auch da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wieso nicht?
angeblich sind die server on


----------



## Riane (9. April 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> Moinsen bin auch da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich darf dafür bis heute Abend um 16:45 Arbeiten *wohow* ;D


----------



## Flapp (9. April 2008)

Hmm hab noch garnet probiert einzuloggen^^

Ich find den mittwochs threat viel interessanter als die Netherdrachen quests^^


----------



## Toyuki (9. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Ich darf dafür bis heute Abend um 16:45 Arbeiten *wohow* ;D



like me -,,-


----------



## Natsumee (9. April 2008)

ja niemand hat gesagt du musst die netherdrachenquest machen^^
naja heute is their eh net so viel los^^

ich bis 16.30 aber bin shcon um 16.45 zuhause^^

nur kann ich dan kein wow spielen weil, morgen hab ich ne scheis arbeit -.- UND eltern sind behidnert -.-

mfg


----------



## Grivok (9. April 2008)

ich hab gerade mal aus rteiner neugierde bei den buffed moderatoren nach der beitragszahl geguckt
bei Noxiel stehen 900 beitraege
was galubt ihr, wieviel % davon lauten "closed, benutz die suchfunktion"?


----------



## Flapp (9. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja niemand hat gesagt du musst die netherdrachenquest machen^^
> naja heute is their eh net so viel los^^
> 
> ich bis 16.30 aber bin shcon um 16.45 zuhause^^
> ...



5k bis zum drachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. April 2008)

lol oke^^

naja ich hab eigendlich keine lust zu farmen obwohl das recht schnel gehen würde aber nee ist ja net so ötig wobei ich hab grad lust -.-^^

ode rmeinst du 5k ruf?^^

ich bräuchte noch 4.5k Gold^^

mfg


----------



## Flapp (9. April 2008)

5k ruf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (9. April 2008)

ich trinke morgens vor der arbeit immer 2 riesen aber auch wirklich riesen becher kaffee und die reichen oftmals für den ganzen tag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dann eine kanne tee auf der arbeit bis zum frühstück und dann noch 2-3 0,7ltr pullen wasser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
interessiert hier wahrscheinlich keinen aber ich wollte es mal gesagt haben ^^
in 20 min ist mittagspause  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hoffe das ich was zu futtern bekomme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (9. April 2008)

<-- trinkt vor der Arbeit immer erstma 2 Bier um das Niveau vom vorabend zu halten :-P


----------



## Flapp (9. April 2008)

bla^^

/push  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorka (9. April 2008)

denn tread gibts ja  immer noch *g*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. April 2008)

ne du hast halos^^

mfg


----------



## Zorka (9. April 2008)

stimmt glaub ich auch   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (9. April 2008)

oh ja heut ist mittwoch also bergfest da gibts immer bier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
alte gewohnheit vom bund  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
könnte jetzt schon eins trinken aber vor 22uhr werde ich da heut wohl nicht zu kommen aber dann auf jeden ^^


----------



## Riane (9. April 2008)

So, ich gebs nun Offiziell bekannt:

ICH WILL JETZT NACH HAUSE! :/


----------



## Natsumee (9. April 2008)

mhm warum wilst nach hause?^^

naja noch 1 stunde 40 min dan ab nach hause^^

mfg


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (9. April 2008)

nimmt mich mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (9. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm warum wilst nach hause?^^


Weil ich hier nicht meine wertvolle Zeit mit Arbeiten verblöden will! ;D


----------



## .Côco (9. April 2008)

ich hab auch absolut keine lust mehr noch länger hier zu hocken, aber bis 18 Uhr ist leider noch arbeit angesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann man halt nix machen....that´s live


----------



## Erynberia (9. April 2008)

Ich will auch nach Hause. Und ich muss auch noch bis 18:00 Uhr hier sitzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. April 2008)

noch EINE stunde dan ab nach hause^^
und lernen-.-

mfg


----------



## b1ubb (9. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> So, ich gebs nun Offiziell bekannt:
> 
> ICH WILL JETZT NACH HAUSE! :/



ich will auch !!!



Natsumee schrieb:


> noch EINE stunde dan ab nach hause^^
> und lernen-.-
> 
> mfg



1 std ???
mach 2 draus !!! !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (9. April 2008)

Countdown läuft 59mins *freu*


----------



## Natsumee (9. April 2008)

gz gz gz^^

noch 30 min^^

mfg


----------



## Toyuki (9. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> gz gz gz^^
> 
> noch 30 min^^
> 
> mfg



thx =)


40mins left 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (9. April 2008)

16:22 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (9. April 2008)

noch 20 minuten.....*mitFingeraufTischtrommel*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynillo (11. April 2008)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Arygos is da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ARYGOS!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ARYGOS!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ARYGOS!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

YEAH!!


----------



## Paladom (11. April 2008)

Paladom schrieb:


> Heute ist nicht Mittwoch und heute sind auch nicht die Server down und es sind genug andere Threads zum spammen offen. Dies ist ein Mittwochs-Only-Thread ^^


----------



## SeelenGeist (12. April 2008)

Schon über 4.000 Einträge für sowas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, ist aber auch wichtig für die Neustater in World of Warcraft.
Also Neulinge:
Mittwoch = Wartungsarbeiten am Morgen, damit die Server wieder stabil laufen.


----------



## Ematra (15. April 2008)

Morgen ist ENDLICH wieder Mittwoch.


----------



## Shênya (15. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Morgen ist ENDLICH wieder Mittwoch.



Wird auch zeit ^^ Wie doof, dass ich immer mittwochs Schule hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (15. April 2008)

juhu morgen ist wieder mittwoch und ich darf wieder von 7.00 - 21.30uhr arbeiten bzw anschließend zur schulung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja morgen ist der letzte tach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bin ich endlich mit den abendsschulungen durch und darauf wird dann donnerstag erstmal einen getrunken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. April 2008)

jeah gleich gehn die server down :> hf, ich bin im bett


----------



## Thargoth (16. April 2008)

Serverdown! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich geh schlafen. ^^ gn8


----------



## Bötsch (16. April 2008)

könnt ihr nur schlafen wen die server ma down sind??^^


----------



## Süchtling (16. April 2008)

Bötsch schrieb:


> könnt ihr nur schlafen wen die server ma down sind??^^


noe jetz wird hier gespammt xD


----------



## knifif (16. April 2008)

Da komm ich grade vonne Maloche und will noch ne Runde zocken...zack..Server down. Is nicht toll so ganz ohne Zeitgefühl.Hätte ich realisiert das Mittwoch is hätte ich mir vorher nen Film aus der Videobude besorgt. So bliebt mir nix anderes übrig als Gümmel TV aka "Ruf genau jetzt an, 5 Leitungen sind frei" zu schaun. Das Leben ist Scheiße.


----------



## Z3rg1 (16. April 2008)

Server Down hahaha Geil finde das Geil einfach nur Geil ^^

Hade Tschüss schlaf lieber anstatt hier zu spammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hade Tschüss XD


----------



## Mithralurh (16. April 2008)

Tschazera schrieb:


> nur ma so nebenbei, die serverwartungsarbeiten bis 11uhr sind vorbei!! der server wird so kurz nach 5/6uhr runter gefahren und sofort wieder hoch gefahren, man kann danach sofort weiter spielen auser es gibt ein patch.



Na denne:

Wöchentliche Wartungsarbeiten, 16/04

An diesem Mittwoch werden alle europäischen Realms während der wöchentlichen Wartungsarbeiten von 3:00 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr (MESZ) nicht erreichbar sein.

Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis. (Blizzard entertainment, http://www.wow-europe.com/de/serverstatus/)

Oder gibt es diesen Mittwoch das lang ersehnte Patch 2.5?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drotan (16. April 2008)

Z3rg1 schrieb:


> Server Down hahaha Geil finde das Geil einfach nur Geil ^^
> 
> Hade Tschüss schlaf lieber anstatt hier zu spammen
> 
> ...


 
Nimmer ohne Ankündigung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, muss morgen von 12 bis 20 Uhr arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also denn.....gute Nacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Süchtling (16. April 2008)

Ich geh jetz auch pennen..wollte es euch nur wissen lassen! xD


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (16. April 2008)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wieder Mittwoch und wieder wird dieser schöne Threat hervorgekramt ^^


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (16. April 2008)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wieder Mittwoch und wieder wird dieser schöne Threat hervorgekramt ^^


----------



## GerriG (16. April 2008)

Wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber scho schade weil ich nimma pennen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (16. April 2008)

zum glück hab ich frühschicht und bekomm davon jarnicht mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warzan (16. April 2008)

HA! is noch jmd wach ^^ man ich dachte ich könnte jetzt schön die dailys machen da ja um diese zeit wenig los ist , und dann steht da WARTUNGSARBEITEN .... ich vergesse immer den Mittwoch :O , naja ShIt HaPpEnS^^


----------



## GerriG (16. April 2008)

Und ich dachte ich kann schnell lvl 62 mit meinem Twink machen bevor die bösen Ganker wach werden ^^


----------



## siick (16. April 2008)

ich hasse mittwoch morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warzan (16. April 2008)

Ich glaube die Ganker spielen sogar bei serverdown , die können das Oo xD


----------



## GerriG (16. April 2008)

Ich glaub dir sogar Warzan ^^


Naja ich als 61er Twink werde gerne gegangt...
Naja dies soll auch kein lästerthread sein..

Schade nur das ich keine anderen Spiele imho drauf habe -.-'
Nur C&C3 Tiberium Wars und das hab ich schon durch ^^


----------



## Warzan (16. April 2008)

ich hab gar keins xD , aber ich könnte meine verstaubte (irgendwo in wohnung versteckte ) xbox 360 mal anschmeisen ^^ aber ich weiss nicht ob ich noch mit controllern spielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akarus (16. April 2008)

jo moin...
bin grad aus der nachtschicht gekommen und da ich erst ne woche spiele und des net wusste war ich erst mal schlecht gelaunt weil ich mich voll aufs zoggen gefreut hab....     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (16. April 2008)

Wenigstens hast du diesen Thread gefunden und nicht einen neuen aufgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und welcome in der com

Moin @ All


----------



## Lorhinger (16. April 2008)

Moin zusammen - mal wieder die Tasse Kaffee (___________________)² und die Croissants auspacken §§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§

Bedient Euch und lasst uns raten, wieviele neuen Threads mit dem Thema "Hilfe, meine Charaktere sind weg", enststehen.

Tippe auf mindestens 5


----------



## Ronas (16. April 2008)

> Bedient Euch und lasst uns raten, wieviele neuen Threads mit dem Thema "Hilfe, meine Charaktere sind weg", enststehen.
> 
> Tippe auf mindestens 5


Dem schliess ich mich an =)


----------



## Lyriann (16. April 2008)

Morgähn 

*schnappt sich ne Tasse Tee und ein Croissant*

Danke

*schlürf krümel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (16. April 2008)

Erfahrungsgemäs kann ich mich dem auch nur anschliessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GerriG (16. April 2008)

MORGEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohja Croissants ^.^

*Nutella auf den Tisch stell*


----------



## Dromed (16. April 2008)

Moinsen,
*Kaffee Schlürf, Brötchenschmier*


----------



## klane_mieze (16. April 2008)

GerriG schrieb:


> MORGEN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Morgen,

*Zimtschnecken hinstell und Kaffe schnapp*

Viel Spaß beim Warten^^
lg Mieze


----------



## Mailînn (16. April 2008)

Huhu, guten Morgen!! 
*Nutella und Croissants schnapp*


----------



## GerriG (16. April 2008)

Jetzt gehts los hier ^.^

Wie die damaligen Klassenfrühstücks stunden..

Jeder bringt was mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warzan (16. April 2008)

*hmpf* ich muss noch solo Aldi raiden, aber ich weiss ned ob ich da was gescheites looten kann, ausserdem sind dann die reppkosten an der kasse immer zu teuer ... hmmm findet ihr WoW bestimmt mein leben xD


----------



## Lorhinger (16. April 2008)

GerriG schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts los hier ^.^
> 
> Wie die damaligen Klassenfrühstücks stunden..
> 
> ...



Yes, aber Alk erst ab 11 Uhr, wie in der christlichen Seefahrt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hangatyr (16. April 2008)

/ironiemodus on


Ich dachte, das Frühstück jedes WoW-Gamers besteht Mittwochs aus ner Valium, um die Zeit bis 11Uhr erträglicher zu gestalten.


/ironiemodus off





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

Moin Moin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twiky (16. April 2008)

wie der server ist mittwochs down ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (16. April 2008)

Sehr sehr frei nach Rudi Carrell:
"Wann wird´s mal wieder richtig Mittwoch?
Ein Mittwoch wie er früher einmal war..."


----------



## Mailînn (16. April 2008)

Das ist DAS neue Event... diesen Mittwoch das erste mal! 
Toll, oder? Was die sich alle einfallen lassen um die Buffed Community bei Laune zu halten.


----------



## GerriG (16. April 2008)

> Yes, aber Alk erst ab 11 Uhr, wie in der christlichen Seefahrt



Kein Bier vor 4...
4 uhr Morgens ^.^


----------



## BigBooster007 (16. April 2008)

Ohh, es ist Mittwoch früh und B1ubb ist noch nicht da oO hat er aufgehört zu schreiben??

*kaffee schlürf*


----------



## Briefklammer (16. April 2008)

> wie der server ist mittwochs down ?


ja^^
wegen wartungsarbeiten


----------



## Twiky (16. April 2008)

da hat man mal frei....und blizzard versaut auch noch den ganzen morgen


----------



## Twiky (16. April 2008)

@ Briefklammer...dessen bin ich mir bewusst


wollte nur mal für eineige posts sorgen....hat ja geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (16. April 2008)

Frage mich, wozu ich mehr Lust habe. WoW oder Sex.

Ach so, habe ja gerade zu beidem keine Gelegenheit. Mist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GerriG (16. April 2008)

Die üblichen Flames.. 
Erst regen se sich auf darüber das Blizz einen den GANZE MORGEN versaut...
Dann drohen sie damit ihre Accs zu kündigen..
Zum schluss gibts Selbstmord -.-'


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

*kaffee schnapp und croisants schnapp und vor den allis weg lauf*

das ist echt krass.. ich glaub das hier ist der einzige thread der sich seit ewig gehalten hat ...

250 seiten xD und ich hab irgendwann diesen thread bei erstellung gelesen , da hab ich ja was nach zu lesen

*kaffee und croisants wieder hinstell, weil ich am mittwoch morgen sogar mitleid mit allys hab*

ich wünsche euch allen  einen guten morgen und eine schöne wartezeit...

und das jeder blizz verflucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Natsumee (16. April 2008)

juhu die server sind down ^^


und guten morgen ^^

@ alle zuhause HAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^ naja sind ja nu nioch 3 stunden^^

mfg


----------



## Twiky (16. April 2008)

wenigstens dann brauch ich mittwochs nicht mehr warten^^


----------



## Warzan (16. April 2008)

vll hättest du es auch mit /ironiemodus on versuchen sollen xD


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

@ ematra ...

geile sig =D


----------



## b1ubb (16. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



morgen riane !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

gleich sind wa nicht mehr alle zuhause ...

zum glück meinen arzttermin auf die wartungsarbeiten gelegt muha =D


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

omg ein b1ubb xD


----------



## Natsumee (16. April 2008)

hehe ja imerhin^^

naja bin eh arbeiten von daher ^^

und heute wenigstens was los net so wie letzte woche wo die server nur neugestartet wurden

mfg


----------



## GerriG (16. April 2008)

Warzan schrieb:


> vll hättest du es auch mit /ironiemodus on versuchen sollen xD




Wenn du mich meinst, ich verlasse mich manchmal immer noch auf Leute die Ironie verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twiky (16. April 2008)

nur noch 2 std und 50 min....


----------



## BigBooster007 (16. April 2008)

aahhh, B1ubb ist wach *kaffee reich*


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (16. April 2008)

* tee anschlepp* kaffee bekomm ich heut abend bei der schulung noch genug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hauptsache das dailygebiet ist heut abend nicht so überfarmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wünsche allen einen schönen mittwoch morgen ohne wow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. April 2008)

sicher vergiftete kaffee.... sollte mal einer testen ob net vergiftet ist meldet sich einer freiwilig?^^

mfg


----------



## Mailînn (16. April 2008)

Ichichich!!!!!


----------



## GerriG (16. April 2008)

Twiky schrieb:


> nur noch 2 std und 50 min....



Und was machst du wenn Blizz die Server verspätet wieder hochfährt? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBooster007 (16. April 2008)

@ Fenris, was soll das? WoW ist doch mein leben ... wie kannst du mir da einen Mittwoch ohne wünschen?? ich denke mal, anderen geht es genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (16. April 2008)

GerriG schrieb:


> Und was machst du wenn Blizz die Server verspätet wieder hochfährt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich würde mich freuen ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bin für einen severdown bis 21uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (16. April 2008)

BigBooster007 schrieb:


> aahhh, B1ubb ist wach *kaffee reich*



oh mann dank dir !!
ich bin sooo verschlafen !!! - hab gestern fast nichts geschlafen !!! 
*gääääääääääääääähn*
aber naja - was tut man nicht alles um am ende des monats -geld zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GerriG (16. April 2008)

Hey jetzt werd mal nich Patzig ^^!


----------



## Caveman1979 (16. April 2008)

Guten Morgen!

Kaffee hol hinsetz und erstmal buff lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klane_mieze (16. April 2008)

merk grad das Lordaeron vl endlich gegen 11:00 zum Schmied kommt...
vl steht diese VogelFrei Numaa nimmer als egoa... mitm Elekk mitten drin^^
oder Nightfall mit PvP an am Pve server..
Gestern war wieder so ein toller Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wo alle einfach nichts besseres zu tun hatten als den gesamten Server zu verärgern *hust*

drückts mir die Daumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

boah das hatten wa auch ... aufm pve server nur leute die da mit pvp an in der schmiedin drinnstanden... und ich glaube ich habe noch nie morgens um 6 soviele 70er auf einem haufen gesehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

ich merk grad das ich deinen text voll nicht verstanden hab ^^


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> morgen riane !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ey B1ubb! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alles klar?


----------



## BigBooster007 (16. April 2008)

Trayz schrieb:


> ich merk grad das ich deinen text voll nicht verstanden hab ^^



rofl


----------



## Natsumee (16. April 2008)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> ich würde mich freuen ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne 21 uhr zu spät 16 oke^^

mfg


----------



## b1ubb (16. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Ey B1ubb!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo passt eh alles - nur bisschen müde !
weil ich gestern nicht so gut geschlafen habe ... 

aber sonst passt alles - und bei dir ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie gehts deinem brotspender ??? =)


----------



## klane_mieze (16. April 2008)

Trayz schrieb:


> boah das hatten wa auch ... aufm pve server nur leute die da mit pvp an in der schmiedin drinnstanden... und ich glaube ich habe noch nie morgens um 6 soviele 70er auf einem haufen gesehen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



unsere Spezialisten waren in diesem Fall Numaa von Vogelfrei (Elekk wie gesagt) die eh schon trotz highendgilde vom ganzen Server gehasst wird und seid lvl 30 auf meiner Ignore nen Stammplatz hat^^

und natürlich die lieben Tauren von Nightfall mit ihren Kodos oder wie die fetten Dinger heißen^^

shift+ V und Rechtsklick auf dem Namen der Schmiedin geht ja aber... bis ich da mal die richtige angelickt hab wurde ich von 30 Hordies geplättet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorhinger (16. April 2008)

Trayz schrieb:


> *kaffee schnapp und croisants schnapp und vor den allis weg lauf*



Na ja, Mittwochs herrscht doch virtueller Waffenstillstand, da teile ich wegen des großen Leidens sogar meine Croissants und den Kaffee mit der Horde :-)


----------



## m1gu3l (16. April 2008)

yeaaaaah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mittwoch moin udn ne runde kaffee und croissaints :> das freut den kleinen miguel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so und nun wieder back 2 flame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :X


----------



## Grivok (16. April 2008)

guten morgen 
*kaffee schluerf*


----------



## b1ubb (16. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> guten morgen
> *kaffee schluerf*



grivok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
moin !!! patz dich nicht an du tollpatsch =)


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> jo passt eh alles - nur bisschen müde !
> weil ich gestern nicht so gut geschlafen habe ...
> 
> aber sonst passt alles - und bei dir ???
> ...


Bin auch erst um halb zwölf eingepennt.. :c
Jow bei mir auch! Nur gerade ziemlicher Stress im Büro! °_°

Den spiel ich schon hm.. seit sicher 5 1/2 Monaten nicht mehr. Hab ja nun einen Shamy! Viel geiler! Caster = *Würg* / Meele = *verdammterhrnswiegeilistdasdenn* ;D

Du hast mit deinem Tankitank schon full T5 oder sogar schon T6? :O



./Edit Moin Grivok! ;D


----------



## b1ubb (16. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Du hast mit deinem Tankitank schon full T5 oder sogar schon T6? :O



du hast schon lang nicht mehr meine sig gelesen odr ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich zock auch nur mehr meinen shamy - MELEE 4tw !!! =)


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> du hast schon lang nicht mehr meine sig gelesen odr ???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jow Verstärker Shamy ist einfach ULTRA! ;D


----------



## Warzan (16. April 2008)

sind das nicht die , die dem hunter alles wegrollen *hust* oder andersrum ?^^


----------



## Grivok (16. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> du hast schon lang nicht mehr meine sig gelesen odr ???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*hust*
melee schamis muessen gebufft werden
die sind zu schwach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

naja... sind nicht die hunter die die immer sagen... : EY, Pethealequip yaaa..?!!?! ...oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GerriG (16. April 2008)

Ahja O.o


----------



## Natsumee (16. April 2008)

schamane sind doof ^^
sind nur gut wegen den totems rest = doof^^

mfg


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

Lorhinger schrieb:


> Na ja, Mittwochs herrscht doch virtueller Waffenstillstand, da teile ich wegen des großen Leidens sogar meine Croissants und den Kaffee mit der Horde :-)



naja deswegen hab ich sie ja zurückgestellt =D  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> *hust*
> melee schamis muessen gebufft werden
> die sind zu schwach
> 
> ...


Pass ja auf, was du sagst Grivok! ;D


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> schamane sind doof ^^
> sind nur gut wegen den totems rest = doof^^
> 
> mfg



naja wf ftw...

deswegen sind im ftw auch WF enthalten... weils so imba ist  Oo ^^


----------



## klane_mieze (16. April 2008)

wem fad sein sollte erstelt sich einen Account bei www.gametwist.at und spielt ne Runde Jolly mit mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


iwie macht das Kartenspiel mehr fun als wow in letzter zeit^^
hf


----------



## Lorhinger (16. April 2008)

Trayz schrieb:


> naja deswegen hab ich sie ja zurückgestellt =D
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol besser ist das, sonst gibt es in 2 Wochen extra Kaffee für die Horde mit dem besonderen Poison-Aroma  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (16. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Jow Verstärker Shamy ist einfach ULTRA! ;D



aber deinen shamy spielst du nicht auf azshara oder ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Grivok schrieb:


> *hust*
> melee schamis muessen gebufft werden
> die sind zu schwach
> 
> ...



naja als dd immer platz 1 oder 2 zu sein - find ich auch viel zu schwach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1gu3l (16. April 2008)

verstärker schami < eli schami  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (16. April 2008)

juden Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kaffee (Kakao für weicheiner *G*) und Kekse hin stell*


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> aber deinen shamy spielst du nicht auf azshara oder ???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jow Azshara! Wieso? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



./Edit Heeei Toyuki! Grüss dich! ;D


----------



## b1ubb (16. April 2008)

m1gu3l schrieb:


> verstärker schami < eli schami
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wahahahahha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
verstärker > ALL !!!!!




Riane schrieb:


> Jow Azshara! Wieso?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so ein knup server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wahahahahha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du hast mal so keine Ahnung! °_°


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

Lorhinger schrieb:


> lol besser ist das, sonst gibt es in 2 Wochen extra Kaffee für die Horde mit dem besonderen Poison-Aroma
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmmm ... meinste nicht das wir trolle das abkönnen ... wir haben nämlich toooooo much mojo =D


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> juden Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kaffee und croissants ovn letzter woche stehen noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (16. April 2008)

<3 my Hunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sv Hunter rotzs sooo derbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Riane bist den schon 70?^^


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> <3 my Hunter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Schon lange! ;D Hab auch schon fünf Epixx! *proll* ;D


----------



## Toyuki (16. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Schon lange! ;D Hab auch schon fünf Epixx! *proll* ;D



alles pvp items wa?^^


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

so ich dimpf jetzt noch eine mit euch und dann gehts ab zum arzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw ... für die armen seelen die nicht wissen was sie machen sollen an so nem morgen...

pro 7 hat mittlerweile n cooles vormittagsprogramm...

whats up dad?... two and a half men etc ..

hf ^^


----------



## Dalmus (16. April 2008)

*schnell vor der Arbeit in den Thread husch*

Guten Morgen alle miteinander. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*auf die Uhr schaut und sich fix wieder davon macht*


----------



## Warzan (16. April 2008)

aber eins muss man schon sagen HUNTER schaden der Umwelt soviele Bäume die für pfeile draufgehn xD btw schusswaffen machen zu viel Lärm


----------



## Maradil (16. April 2008)

Guten Mor*gähn*

hoffe alles klar bei euch ? Entzugserscheinungen halten sich noch in Grenzen ? dann sollte es euch ja nicht stören das die Wartungsarbeiten heute bis 17 Uhr gehen -.-

*Kaffee und frische Brötchen auftisch, und für die Harten, Bierchen aufmach*

greetz


----------



## b1ubb (16. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Du hast mal so keine Ahnung! °_°



bist du wenigstens schon bei IRAE AoD ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Dalmus schrieb:


> *schnell vor der Arbeit in den Thread husch*
> 
> Guten Morgen alle miteinander.
> 
> ...



moin dalmi !!! - was geht ???? 
warum musst du denn scon wieder weg ???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Guten Mor*gähn*
> 
> hoffe alles klar bei euch ? Entzugserscheinungen halten sich noch in Grenzen ? dann sollte es euch ja nicht stören das die Wartungsarbeiten heute bis 17 Uhr gehen -.-
> 
> ...



willst hier vielen leuten nen herzinfarkt verschaffen? ... ich glaub das hast es geschafft   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (16. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> hoffe alles klar bei euch ? Entzugserscheinungen halten sich noch in Grenzen ? dann sollte es euch ja nicht stören das die Wartungsarbeiten heute bis 17 Uhr gehen -.-



passt 1A dann hab ich feierabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (16. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> aber deinen shamy spielst du nicht auf azshara oder ???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wir brauchen eines ganz dringend
ne vernuenftige aggro-reduction
das geht ja mal gar nicht
ich trau mich in instanzen ja fast gar nicht mehr an den boss ran


----------



## Maradil (16. April 2008)

Trayz schrieb:


> willst hier vielen leuten nen herzinfarkt verschaffen? ... ich glaub das hast es geschafft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Juhu ;-) sry das musste sein, meinen tristen Arbeitstag erheitern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: eben aufm Meeting, nich wegrennen Letue ;-)


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> alles pvp items wa?^^


Ne.. Nur Armschienen und die zwei S1 Äxte.. :> Hände (Kara) Tallie gecraftet (Vorlage aus SSC!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grivok schrieb:


> wir brauchen eines ganz dringend
> ne vernuenftige aggro-reduction
> das geht ja mal gar nicht
> ich trau mich in instanzen ja fast gar nicht mehr an den boss ran


Setzt doch des Totem mit der Aggro reduction! ^^''

Und nein B1ubb.. dafür hab ich dann doch keine Zeit! ;D


----------



## m1gu3l (16. April 2008)

@b1ubb DUELL? *totems stell*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. runde kaffee trink :>


----------



## Toyuki (16. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Ne.. Nur Armschienen und die zwei S1 Äxte.. :> Hände (Kara) Tallie gecraftet (Vorlage aus SSC!)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



^^ die hände vonner Maid ?


----------



## mattenowie (16. April 2008)

guten morgen alle mit einander.

HIIIIIILFE, HIIIIIILFE

ich komm net in wow rein. weis einer was da los ist. hab schon meinen rechner gegen die wand georfen und bei der nato angerufen das die mal in paris vorbeischauen. net das da ein anschlag der taliban ausgeführt wurde.

mensch, mensch. wenn in 1 min wow net wieder geht dann spring ich aus dem fenster.

ps. ach ja ich lieb den mittwoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> ^^ die hände vonner Maid ?


Ne.. Hab da ne mega gimpige Aktion gemacht *hust*
Meinte so beim Attumen, ob es was ausmacht, wenn ich bei den Lederhandschuhen auch Neede.. Naja hab dann ausversehen (wie alle andern gepasst) auf Gier geklickt.. *hust* Hab dann beide Epixx geninjat! xD
Hab mich (nachdem ich es gemerkt hab) echt mega furchtbar gefühlt. Zum Glück haben sie mich nicht gleich aus der Gruppe geschmissen.. ^^


----------



## Melrakal (16. April 2008)

*gähn* da wollt ich heut morgen Urwasser und brillantes Glas machen... und verraff es doch glatt selbst, dass Mittwoch ist XD


----------



## Lorhinger (16. April 2008)

Trayz schrieb:


> hmmm ... meinste nicht das wir trolle das abkönnen ... wir haben nämlich toooooo much mojo =D



für jedes Mittel gibt es auch ein Gegenmittel - aber lassen wir das Rhetorische. Freuen wir uns lieber, daß es in weniger als 2 Stunden wieder losgeht, ausser auf Ysera, da dauert es immer 20 Minuten länger.


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Ne.. Nur Armschienen und die zwei S1 Äxte.. :> Hände (Kara) Tallie gecraftet (Vorlage aus SSC!)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wenn man als melee am boss drann steht wo auch der tank steht und aggro reduce setzt... ist irgendwie uncool... theoretisch zumindestens... obwohl ja auch nur wenn man in der tank gruppe ist... aber anders gefragt... auf welchem totem platz läuftn das... weil wenn das zb n lufttotem ist, dann ist ja scheisse für die gruppenmitglieder... also alles erwägungssache


----------



## Grivok (16. April 2008)

Trayz schrieb:


> wenn man als melee am boss drann steht wo auch der tank steht und aggro reduce setzt... ist irgendwie uncool... theoretisch zumindestens... obwohl ja auch nur wenn man in der tank gruppe ist... aber anders gefragt... auf welchem totem platz läuftn das... weil wenn das zb n lufttotem ist, dann ist ja scheisse für die gruppenmitglieder... also alles erwägungssache



1. richtig...das klaut auch dem tank die aggro
2. richtig ist lufttotem

3. die richtige antwort auf meine aussage waere gewesen:
warte doch 2 minuten bis du anfaengst schaden zu machen
wirst trotzdem 1. im damage meter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

Trayz schrieb:


> wenn man als melee am boss drann steht wo auch der tank steht und aggro reduce setzt... ist irgendwie uncool... theoretisch zumindestens... obwohl ja auch nur wenn man in der tank gruppe ist... aber anders gefragt... auf welchem totem platz läuftn das... weil wenn das zb n lufttotem ist, dann ist ja scheisse für die gruppenmitglieder... also alles erwägungssache


Schon klar, ich würd auch nie dieses Totem setzten. ^^ Bin mir nun auch nicht ganz sicher unter welchem Totem das läuft *grübel* vllt. fällt es mir noch ein! :>


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

hast vergessen den weltsicherheitsrat zusammenrufen zulassen...
wobei die amis sowieso ihr eigenes ding durchziehen und paris wahrscheinlich in die luft sprengen.   @ mattenowie

naja und ich muss leider die zwei stunden mit arzt überbrücken -.-   @ lorhinger


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

hab ich bei meinem twink schami doch aufgepasst =D


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (16. April 2008)

Btw: Als Melee solltest Du immer HINTER dem Mob/Boss stehen. Seine Ausweichchance ist dann erwiesenermaßen geringer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (16. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Ne.. Hab da ne mega gimpige Aktion gemacht *hust*
> Meinte so beim Attumen, ob es was ausmacht, wenn ich bei den Lederhandschuhen auch Neede.. Naja hab dann ausversehen (wie alle andern gepasst) auf Gier geklickt.. *hust* Hab dann beide Epixx geninjat! xD
> Hab mich (nachdem ich es gemerkt hab) echt mega furchtbar gefühlt. Zum Glück haben sie mich nicht gleich aus der Gruppe geschmissen.. ^^



NINJA!!!!!!!!

xD

naja ich hatte letzt die Gimp kara gruppe schlecht hin alle t4 equip und wir sind in 3 1/2 nur bis kurz nacher maid gekommen -.-



Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Btw: Als Melee solltest Du immer HINTER dem Mob/Boss stehen. Seine Ausweichchance ist dann erwiesenermaßen geringer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



desweitern kann er nicht Parrieren


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> NINJA!!!!!!!!
> 
> xD
> 
> naja ich hatte letzt die Gimp kara gruppe schlecht hin alle t4 equip und wir sind in 3 1/2 nur bis kurz nacher maid gekommen -.-


Oh shit.. -.-'' sowas ist grausam.. :x mein herliches beileid.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (16. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Oh shit.. -.-'' sowas ist grausam.. :x mein herliches beileid..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nachdem wir nach 45mins vor Attumen standen war ich am überlegen ob ich dc vorteusche aber so einer bin ich leider net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> nachdem wir nach 45mins vor Attumen standen war ich am überlegen ob ich dc vorteusche aber so einer bin ich leider net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und es waren alle T4? oO Passte das Line up nicht, oder woran lags?


----------



## Grivok (16. April 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Btw: Als Melee solltest Du immer HINTER dem Mob/Boss stehen. Seine Ausweichchance ist dann erwiesenermaßen geringer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




als melee-schami stehst du relativ schnell vor dem boss, wenn du hinter dem stehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann trifft m,an ja noch haeufiger und zieht noch schneller aggro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (16. April 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> nachdem wir nach 45mins vor Attumen standen war ich am überlegen ob ich dc vorteusche aber so einer bin ich leider net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




what?
selbst mit meiner alten gilde in twinkbesetzung haben wir nach 45 minuten die erste pause gemacht...
da war die maid dann schon immer im staub

edit: @ grivok
benutz mal die edit funktion...keine doppelposts bitte


----------



## Toyuki (16. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Und es waren alle T4? oO Passte das Line up nicht, oder woran lags?



alle T4
Line up war auch ok aber die waren zu dumm zu scheißen (sry fürn ausdruck) der raid leader meinte so zum tank (der das erstmal marken sollte) mach einer so wie du denkst und nachem 5 wipe beim trash meinte er das immer noch, dann kannte z.B. keiner den Charge von Attumen (standen alle bunt zerstreut im raum) und die healer haben eigentlich nur geflasht und nach 2mins kamm dan "OOM!!!"

@ Grivok nice self flame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (16. April 2008)

Trayz schrieb:


> @ ematra ...
> 
> geile sig =D




Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Hoffe, sie fruchtet irgendwann...


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> alle T4
> Line up war auch ok aber die waren zu dumm zu scheißen (sry fürn ausdruck) der raid leader meinte so zum tank (der das erstmal marken sollte) mach einer so wie du denkst und nachem 5 wipe beim trash meinte er das immer noch, dann kannte z.B. keiner den Charge von Attumen (standen alle bunt zerstreut im raum) und die healer haben eigentlich nur geflasht und nach 2mins kamm dan "OOM!!!"
> 
> @ Grivok nice self flame
> ...


Naja gut.. der Krieger kann ja dann nicht viel dazu, da er es ja wohl wirklich nicht besser wusste. :x ich könnte auch nicht Marken, obwohl ich schon Ehrfürchtig bin da! ^^
Aber die restlichen machen mich traurig.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 solche Menschen im Raid hat niemand verdient.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G@cko (16. April 2008)

Guten morgen 

Mensch Toyuki jetzt machste mir Angst.....
gehe heute das erste mal mit meinem kleinen mage Kara. Hatte mich schon so gefreut aber jetzt *noch schnell zuu Rossmann Windeln Kauf* ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nene ick freu mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (16. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Naja gut.. der Krieger kann ja dann nicht viel dazu, da er es ja wohl wirklich nicht besser wusste. :x ich könnte auch nicht Marken, obwohl ich schon Ehrfürchtig bin da! ^^
> Aber die restlichen machen mich traurig..
> 
> 
> ...



naja Krieger hat aber auch nicht zu unserm secound Tank gesagt er soll marken (der war der einzigste wo ich dachte der weiß was er macht)

Naja absofort geh ich nurnoch rnd gruppen bis ich ne Gilde gefunden hab die erst ab 20 uhr raidet (was auf unserm server iwie rar ist...)




G@cko schrieb:


> Guten morgen
> 
> Mensch Toyuki jetzt machste mir Angst.....



Morgen =)

Die ersten Runs sind die besten da sind wipes egal aber bei ner Full T4 equipen gruppe (also kara,gruul,maggi) erwartet man schon mehr als sowas...


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

G@cko schrieb:


> Guten morgen
> 
> Mensch Toyuki jetzt machste mir Angst.....
> gehe heute das erste mal mit meinem kleinen mage Kara. Hatte mich schon so gefreut aber jetzt *noch schnell zuu Rossmann Windeln Kauf* ^^
> ...


Ich find Kara die schönste Instanz von allen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Toyuki schrieb:


> naja Krieger hat aber auch nicht zu unserm secound Tank gesagt er soll marken (der war der einzigste wo ich dachte der weiß was er macht)
> 
> Naja absofort geh ich nurnoch rnd gruppen bis ich ne Gilde gefunden hab die erst ab 20 uhr raidet (was auf unserm server iwie rar ist...)
> Morgen =)
> ...


Rnd Raids klappen meistens ganz gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja, da hast du Recht! ;D


----------



## Natsumee (16. April 2008)

naja das mit dem anstürmen von attummen das muss man immer wieder sagen auch wen man es vor dem kampf sat steht die hälfte dan weg und dan wunder sie sich warum sie tot sind

und die heiler einfach nur noobs^^ da kan man fröhlich mti grosse heilung heilen^^

mfg


----------



## b1ubb (16. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Ich find Kara die schönste Instanz von allen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ZA ist um einges schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (16. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja das mit dem anstürmen von attummen das muss man immer wieder sagen auch wen man es vor dem kampf sat steht die hälfte dan weg und dan wunder sie sich warum sie tot sind
> 
> und die heiler einfach nur noobs^^ da kan man fröhlich mti grosse heilung heilen^^
> 
> mfg



war auch ne zeitlang healer in kara als wir t4 waren hab ich erdschild drauf der priest sein hot und wir haben mit dmg gemacht^^ also ka wie die immer oom geworden sind denke 90% overheal^^



b1ubb schrieb:


> ZA ist um einges schöner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/Sign

<3 Zul inzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (16. April 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> @ Grivok nice self flame
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja kann ja nicht andere dafuer verurteilen und es bei mir selber durchgehen lassen nur weil ich mir sympathisch bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

wenn die grp gut genug equippt ist dann ist der charge eigentlich egal... aber wie kamen die denn an ihre t4 teile ran ? ^^

naja und natsumee hat recht... die heiler müssen echt noobs gewesen sein...

hatte aber auch mal so ne coole erfahrung... mit so ner halb rnd halb gilden (andere gilde nicht meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) rein....

da war ne priesterin mit bei die hat mir fast mein trommelfell zum platzen gebracht... sobald der tank nur noch unter 50% fing die an zu schreien ..."omg der tank hat wenig life, wir werden alle sterben" ^^


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ZA ist um einges schöner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/signed


/edit ... was grivok du bist dir selbstsympathisch?^^


----------



## Grivok (16. April 2008)

aber ich muss demnaechst mal wieder kara gehen sobald mein schami 70 ist...
brauche die 20 marken fuer das neue totem....
oder ist das teurer geworden?


----------



## EliteOrk (16. April 2008)

G@cko schrieb:


> Guten morgen
> 
> Mensch Toyuki jetzt machste mir Angst.....
> gehe heute das erste mal mit meinem kleinen mage Kara. Hatte mich schon so gefreut aber jetzt *noch schnell zuu Rossmann Windeln Kauf* ^^
> ...



lol, mit net mal 500 spd..hf^^

bt: Man, da hat man das Abi hinter sich, kann Schule schwänzen und dann so was -.-^^


----------



## b1ubb (16. April 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> <3 Zul inzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo zul inis sind einfach nur geil !


----------



## Natsumee (16. April 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> war auch ne zeitlang healer in kara als wir t4 waren hab ich erdschild drauf der priest sein hot und wir haben mit dmg gemacht^^ also ka wie die immer oom geworden sind denke 90% overheal^^
> /Sign



jop oder so^^ reicht eigendlich auch vorallem bei 3 heilern^^ 

ne kara ist schon cool^^

mfg


----------



## Toyuki (16. April 2008)

Trayz schrieb:


> wenn die grp gut genug equippt ist dann ist der charge eigentlich egal... aber wie kamen die denn an ihre t4 teile ran ? ^^
> 
> naja und natsumee hat recht... die heiler müssen echt noobs gewesen sein...
> 
> ...



zum ersten punkt KA ich glaub Ebay^^

und ja die healer waren derbe schlecht( Die Moral von der Geschicht geh nie wieder mit den Inz)

und die Priesterin is ja mal nice ^^ hätte ich gesagt "Mowl und heal ihn hoch!"^^


----------



## G@cko (16. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ZA ist um einges schöner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja erstmal Kara und dann sehen wir weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Werde dir dann bescheid geben ob ich Kara oder ZA besser (schöner) finde aber ich denke das wird noch ein bissel dauern!


----------



## b1ubb (16. April 2008)

G@cko schrieb:


> Naja erstmal Kara und dann sehen wir weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du wirst es lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
vorallem sind die bosse um einiges anspruchsvoller ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> zum ersten punkt KA ich glaub Ebay^^
> 
> und ja die healer waren derbe schlecht( Die Moral von der Geschicht geh nie wieder mit den Inz)
> 
> und die Priesterin is ja mal nice ^^ hätte ich gesagt "Mowl und heal ihn hoch!"^^



naja war noch mit einem aus meiner gide drinne... der war auch dabei... 

seit dem ham wa uns den spruch reserviert...

OMG WIR WERDEN ALLE STERBEN!!!

gibt viele lustige zuschriften zu diesem thema bei unseren 25ern untereinander  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

Was ist eigentlich so das min. an +heal das man haben sollte, als Priester für Kara?


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> du wirst es lieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jop zul ist echt top...

da fängt mein troll herz an zu pochen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (16. April 2008)

naja mit meinem druiden war ich beim ersten mal bei 900 +heal...das war aber minimum
inzwischen hab ich 1,5K und wir schaffen kara zu zweit zu heilen ohne probleme


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich so das min. an +heal das man haben sollte, als Priester für Kara?




1k healboni so für die anfangsbosse... aber das ist als healer ja schnell zusammen...

ich meine ich hab selbst als shadow mehr dmg + als die erforderten healboni XD

/edit ich merk grad wie selbst verliebt das klingt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja 1k healboni sollte es sein , zumindestens als priester


----------



## Toyuki (16. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich so das min. an +heal das man haben sollte, als Priester für Kara?



hm mir wurde damals als ich mit shami rein wollt 1,2k gesagt aber ich denke so 1k dürfte reichen. Wenn man schneider ist soll man sich die 2 Sets machen / das eine machen lassen (weißer Heiler glaub ich hieß das eine) rest blue und go^^


----------



## b1ubb (16. April 2008)

Trayz schrieb:


> jop zul ist echt top...
> 
> da fängt mein troll herz an zu pochen
> 
> ...



vorallem am schluss das event, wenn man zul jin umgehaun hat !
die ganzen trolle kommen - und veranstalten eine party 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sieht so hammer aus =)


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

Gut.. Dann reichen ~1.3k vollkommen aus! :>


----------



## Ematra (16. April 2008)

Sind wir schon da?


----------



## b1ubb (16. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Gut.. Dann reichen ~1.3k vollkommen aus! :>



vielmehr achte auf dein manareg !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und nicht den höchsten rang zum heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G@cko (16. April 2008)

EliteOrk schrieb:


> lol, mit net mal 500 spd..hf^^
> 
> bt: Man, da hat man das Abi hinter sich, kann Schule schwänzen und dann so was -.-^^



Eigentlich möchte ich auf so was nicht näher eingehen aber nun da du es ansprichst ^^
Meine Gilde hat mich gebeten das ich mitgehe....sagst du da nein ?? das meine Ausrüstung noch nicht die beste is weiß ich selber aber ein paar Tränke, Futter und buffs werden schon ein wenig ausmachen.


Ach ja kann mir einer von euch sagen ob ich lieber auf feuer skillen soll oder geht frost noch für kara ???


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> hm mir wurde damals als ich mit shami rein wollt 1,2k gesagt aber ich denke so 1k dürfte reichen. Wenn man schneider ist soll man sich die 2 Sets machen / das eine machen lassen (weißer Heiler glaub ich hieß das eine) rest blue und go^^



das andere wäre halt urmondstoff und das hat schon fett +heal und wenn man sich dann nochmal aufopfert und n bissle pvp macht sich den s1 kolben holt sollte sogar deine erforderten 1,2 k healboni drinne sein


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> vielmehr achte auf dein manareg !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


451 Mp5! ;D


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> vielmehr achte auf dein manareg !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



heile bei 1,3 healboni hauptsächlich wenn du n priester spielst mit rang 3 ode 4 haste den besten mana / heal effekt


----------



## b1ubb (16. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> 451 Mp5! ;D



es geht um INFIGHT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> es geht um INFIGHT
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



muss b1ubb recht geben... 451 manareg infight wären zu krass XD


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

Infight 224 Mp5.. :c


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

G@cko schrieb:


> Eigentlich möchte ich auf so was nicht näher eingehen aber nun da du es ansprichst ^^
> Meine Gilde hat mich gebeten das ich mitgehe....sagst du da nein ?? das meine Ausrüstung noch nicht die beste is weiß ich selber aber ein paar Tränke, Futter und buffs werden schon ein wenig ausmachen.
> Ach ja kann mir einer von euch sagen ob ich lieber auf feuer skillen soll oder geht frost noch für kara ???



kara kannste auch frost bleiben... nur später in 25ern merkste den unterschied


----------



## b1ubb (16. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Infight 224 Mp5.. :c



unbuffed !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Infight 224 Mp5.. :c



naja dann sollte das ja locker für kara reichen ..

/edit hatte ja auch angst das mit meinem 2.t equip die 1,5k healboni von mir nicht für tdm hero reichen...

naja dann müssten auch deine 1,3 für anfang kara reichen


----------



## David (16. April 2008)

Morgen ihr Schlafmützen, kommt mal alle nach #buffed.de im Qnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

Ne.. unbuffed kA ^^ aber 214 Mp5 mit Eigenbuffs!


----------



## GerriG (16. April 2008)

Ich hab grad die perfekte beschäftigung gefunden.. ich säuber grad mal meine Tastatur ^^


----------



## b1ubb (16. April 2008)

David schrieb:


> Morgen ihr Schlafmützen, kommt mal alle nach #buffed.de im Qnet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es gibt leute die arbeiten !!!



Riane schrieb:


> Ne.. unbuffed kA ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tztztz =)


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> unbuffed !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du bist so fies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> tztztz =)


Ist nicht mein Priest! ;D


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

ach ich hab euch garnicht erzählt warum ich noch da bin !?!

hab eben geguckt und hab den termin nächste woche... und ich wette dann ist nur server neustart


----------



## Grivok (16. April 2008)

G@cko schrieb:


> Eigentlich möchte ich auf so was nicht näher eingehen aber nun da du es ansprichst ^^
> Meine Gilde hat mich gebeten das ich mitgehe....sagst du da nein ?? das meine Ausrüstung noch nicht die beste is weiß ich selber aber ein paar Tränke, Futter und buffs werden schon ein wenig ausmachen.
> Ach ja kann mir einer von euch sagen ob ich lieber auf feuer skillen soll oder geht frost noch für kara ???



beim theater-event ist feuer und frost gleichermassen von vorteil.... (hexen-event)
aber allgemein ist es egal.... wobei feuer einfach den groesseren damage macht mMn
und auf die frosteffekte kommt es in Kara nicht an


----------



## Toyuki (16. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Ne.. unbuffed kA ^^ aber 214 Mp5 mit Eigenbuffs!



wichtig ist echt net zuviel flashen nur im notfall und downgraden


----------



## Grivok (16. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> es gibt leute die *tun so als ob sie * arbeiten !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab dein zitat mal sinnvoll ergaenzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> wichtig ist echt net zuviel flashen nur im notfall und downgraden


Jow, das klingt logisch! :>
btw: was meinst du mit downgraden? Oo


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

sagt mal... gibt es eigentlich ne funktion wie ich mir das hier immer aktuell halte..?.. irgendwie nervt das immer wieder zu aktualisieren bzw seite zurück und seite vor xD


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

F5


----------



## G@cko (16. April 2008)

Zwei stühle und fast eine Meinung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun ja dann werde ich mal die Gilde fragen was ihnen lieber ist.

Bin da ja flexibel ...... Frost ist halt so schön zum Farmen aber in der ini sollte ich im idealfall ja keine Aggro bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

sag mal hat wer nen bunkertimer ...?

ach quark... nen servertimer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Jow, das klingt logisch! :>
> btw: was meinst du mit downgraden? Oo


niedrigere ränge benutzen


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> F5



schanksch


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

Aaah.. =) Danke!


----------



## Toyuki (16. April 2008)

Trayz schrieb:


> niedrigere ränge benutzen



genau nicht immer max rang usen sonder auch mal rang 8 oder so (z.B. Shami ich heal meisten mit WdH 8 oder Chain rang 4 auser viele / einer hat viel dmg bekommen

@ Trayz Use Edit Knopf


----------



## b1ubb (16. April 2008)

Trayz schrieb:


> du bist so fies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hrhrh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painINprogress (16. April 2008)

Morgen Leute

man man man schon wieder Mitwoch?? wie die zeit fliegt wenn man mit farmen beschäftigt is... naja offendlich gehts schnell


----------



## GunSchot (16. April 2008)

Moin Moin ihr WoW süchtigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sitze noch bin 16:30 Uhr auf der Arbeit und begebe mich dann auch wieder in die tiefen


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hrhrh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hatte nun echt erwartet, dass du ausrastest wegen dem tripple post! xDD


----------



## Natsumee (16. April 2008)

jop heile auch mit grosse heilung rang 3 anstelle von rang 9 auser man muss mehr heilen^^

rang 9 ist doch das höchste?^^

mfg


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jop heile auch mit grosse heilung rang 3 anstelle von rang 9 auser man muss mehr heilen^^
> 
> rang 9 ist doch das höchste?^^
> 
> mfg



naja so ist es beim priester... er spielt schami und an 

unseren strohhutbängel =D

ich schreib hier immo soviel das ich schon voll durcheinander komme mit edits und sonstiges... hab vorherja ab und an editiert =D

/EDIT! XD oder heisst es bengel?^^


----------



## G@cko (16. April 2008)

Arbeit ist doch was tolles ..... hhhmmm nun ja zumindest am Mittwoch 
Aber so kommt man ein wenig von WoW weg, sonst würden wir ja nur zocken

Naja ich darf noch bis 17:30  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhou Tai (16. April 2008)

Tach alle miteinader.
Was schätzt ihr wie viele seiten heute  voll werden ?


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

G@cko schrieb:


> Arbeit ist doch was tolles ..... hhhmmm nun ja zumindest am Mittwoch
> Aber so kommt man ein wenig von WoW weg, sonst würden wir ja nur zocken
> 
> Naja ich darf noch bis 17:30
> ...


würd mich auch freuen wenn ich mal wieder dürfte... naja nun kommt wohl wahrscheinlich ne neue ausbildung =D

als ich hier angefangen hab war es seite 250... also haben wir mittlerweile 8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (16. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Hatte nun echt erwartet, dass du ausrastest wegen dem tripple post! xDD



jetzt wo du es sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ist mri am anfang gar ned aufgefallen !!! 

tztztztz .- KNUP !! benutz die EDITH !!!!!


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> jetzt wo du es sagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach.. schon viel besser! xD


----------



## Natsumee (16. April 2008)

Zhou schrieb:


> Tach alle miteinader.
> Was schätzt ihr wie viele seiten heute  voll werden ?



ca 168-170^^

mfg


----------



## Zhou Tai (16. April 2008)

wenn alle merfach posts machen


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

raine mir ist grad erst dein avatar aufgefallen ...

die maniacs haben mich so abgelenkt...

wie geil dieses grüne bakterium auf zwei beinen aussieht

*wegschmeiss*


----------



## Grivok (16. April 2008)

ich sag nix zu doppel oder trippel-post
hab heute das recht darauf verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


b1ubb hast du das neue totem schon?


----------



## Thoralfus (16. April 2008)

moin  leutz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   so heute gleich um 11 die insel machen denn brauch wenigstens nicht 3 stunden für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das gestern ist natürlich wieder mal ein grund dafür gewesen das wir nur top 60 sind -.-


----------



## G@cko (16. April 2008)

Warum wollen die eigentlich einen Chat ???

Sollen sie doch einfach Mittwochs in diesen Thread gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mehr Chat geht nicht

@ Grivok

Warum hast du das recht darauf verloren ???


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

Trayz schrieb:


> raine mir ist grad erst dein avatar aufgefallen ...
> 
> die maniacs haben mich so abgelenkt...
> 
> ...


Haha.. jow ich mags auch total! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Grivok
Welches neue Totem? oO ..ah alles klar! ^^


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

im hintergrund bei mir läuft frauentausch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer farmt mit mir heromarken? -.-

need auch neues totem post


----------



## Zhou Tai (16. April 2008)

Kommts mirnur so vor oder is das hiern eh erlaubter ''SPAM'' thread


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

Zhou schrieb:


> Kommts mirnur so vor oder is das hiern eh erlaubter ''SPAM'' thread



kommt dir nur so vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (16. April 2008)

Mahlzeit an alle!


----------



## Zhou Tai (16. April 2008)

Trayz schrieb:


> kommt dir nur so vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dan is ja gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (16. April 2008)

Trayz schrieb:


> im hintergrund bei mir läuft frauentausch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich brauch auch *rechne* NUR ich betone NUR noch 107 für meine Armbrust


----------



## Grivok (16. April 2008)

Trayz schrieb:


> im hintergrund bei mir läuft frauentausch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




najka wenn die angaben aus dem sonderheft noch stimmen sind es nur 20 marken....
also 1 kara-run 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


muss mich irgendwo einzecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhou Tai (16. April 2008)

einzecken? wasen das?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

50 für n caster dolch...
und weiß net ob ich mein eisschattenset gegen hose und robe eintauschen soll.... wenn halt nur wegen spellhit... hab aber mit geskillten hit schon das nötige... könnte dann aber punkte rauslassen...

btw.. die waffen sehen ja alle echt scheisse aus... da sieht n holzschild aus durotar mehr nach epic aus


----------



## G@cko (16. April 2008)

Zhou schrieb:


> einzecken? wasen das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube er meint damit das er an solchen Runs teinimmt alla /2 suchen noch dd und heal für Kara marken run dann gogo^^

denke ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

Zhou schrieb:


> einzecken? wasen das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



einklinken zb... oder irgendwo heimlich mitschmuggeln oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoralfus (16. April 2008)

bestimmt sich irgendwo reinquetschen um ma mit zukommen  bnach mir fehlen nur noch 23 marken  bis zum dolch ...


----------



## Crystania (16. April 2008)

> da sieht n holzschild aus durotar mehr nach epic aus



LOL ^^


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

dieser fred ist wie ein rosa elefant...

sinnlos in seiner existenz aber n langer rüssel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit bevor hier irgendwelche komischen kommentare kommen... mit dem rüssel meinte ich die riesige teilnahme hier


----------



## b1ubb (16. April 2008)

so ich bin jetzt mal für 20 oder 30 min beschäftigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nur damit ihr bescheid wisst =)


----------



## Crystania (16. April 2008)

Der ist nicht sinnlos... der rettet vormittage wenn mal wieder wegen patchen die server vor 3 nich on sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> so ich bin jetzt mal für 20 oder 30 min beschäftigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kannste doch nicht machen...

jetzt hat mein leben keinen sinn mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

Jow ich auch.. -.- Mein Cheffe ist wieder angetanzt! ;D Werde auch nur noch sporadisch hier rein gucken! °_°


----------



## Grivok (16. April 2008)

Zhou schrieb:


> einzecken? wasen das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



einzecken = Teilnahme erschleichen obwohl man nicht extreme verstaerkung waere

in diesem fall suche mir nen farmrunraid, bei dem ich die marken leechen kann
dafuer kriegen die dann nen paar holzpfloecke in den boden gerammt


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

hoffentlich wirds hier jetzt nicht zu ruhig...

mal jemand geguckt ob da schon wieder irgendwas online ist?

musste meinen gnom mal aus der sig nehmen... nachher sieht das noch jmd das ich mal nen alli gespielt hab ^^


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> einzecken = Teilnahme erschleichen obwohl man nicht extreme verstaerkung waere
> 
> in diesem fall suche mir nen farmrunraid, bei dem ich die marken leechen kann
> dafuer kriegen die dann nen paar holzpfloecke in den boden gerammt



holzpflöcke ftw !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit sag mal ist das blub emoticon eigentlich wegen b1ubb erfunden worden ?^^


----------



## Toyuki (16. April 2008)

als hunter ne frum run zu finden is schwer und das geilst ist dann fragen sie dich wie geskillt und man sagt sv sagen die meisten "LOL nahkampf hunter wtf nn" -.-


----------



## Zhou Tai (16. April 2008)

danke für dei antworten auf einzecken  . ich dacht es wäre ein schreibfehler


----------



## Minastirit (16. April 2008)

WAAAAA MEIN SERVER IST DOWN 111!!!! was IST NUR LOS WAAA !!! ICH MUSS ZOCKEN !!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder einfach gesagt .. guten Morgen


----------



## Grivok (16. April 2008)

schami = support 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da kriegst eigentlich immer nen platz
und fuer das totem wuerde ich sogar kurz auf resto umskillen, nur um mitzukoennen


----------



## Natsumee (16. April 2008)

einzecken = sich von Zecken eindecken ...^^

mfg^^


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

dir auch nen guten morgen ... =D

und ja, ich freu mich auch wenn mein muskelbepackter grüner zukzuk endlich mal groß ist


----------



## Zhou Tai (16. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> WAAAAA MEIN SERVER IST DOWN 111!!!! was IST NUR LOS WAAA !!! ICH MUSS ZOCKEN !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich wünsch dir auch nen guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Semrak (16. April 2008)

Mmh und ich brauch eh erstmal ne Gamecard xD

Was mich grade mehr stört is das eine Landesweite Protestaktion is ._.
Da gehts einem scheiße, will zum arzt gehn, dann kommt n Band>.<

"Guten Tag, dies ist eine automatische Ansage. Unsere Praxis ist heute am Mittwoch dem 16.April auf grunde einer Landesweiten Protestaktion geschlossen. 
In Lebensbedrohlichen Situationen usw....>.<"

MFG Semrak


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> einzecken = sich von Zecken eindecken ...^^
> 
> mfg^^



dann freuen wir uns mal alle auf gehirnhautentzündungen und viele weitere schöne dinge...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhou Tai (16. April 2008)

ROFL


----------



## humanflower (16. April 2008)

Sind jetzt meine Chars gelöscht????
Muss ich an die frische Luft?
Werde ich jetzt sterben?
Ist dies die Apokalypse?
...
Nein heute ist einfach nur Mittwoch!


----------



## G@cko (16. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> WAAAAA MEIN SERVER IST DOWN 111!!!! was IST NUR LOS WAAA !!! ICH MUSS ZOCKEN !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da gebe ich dir doch lieber mal schnell 20 baldrianpillen..... gehts wieder ??? alles ok ????
Sollen wir einen Arzt rufen ???


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

Semrak schrieb:


> Mmh und ich brauch eh erstmal ne Gamecard xD
> 
> Was mich grade mehr stört is das eine Landesweite Protestaktion is ._.
> Da gehts einem scheiße, will zum arzt gehn, dann kommt n Band>.<
> ...


Lawl! Herzlichen Glückwunsch.. kA wieso.. :x


----------



## Fumacilla (16. April 2008)

einzecken oO

das kann nur ausm osten kommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

Semrak schrieb:


> Mmh und ich brauch eh erstmal ne Gamecard xD
> 
> Was mich grade mehr stört is das eine Landesweite Protestaktion is ._.
> Da gehts einem scheiße, will zum arzt gehn, dann kommt n Band>.<
> ...



in hamburg ist das nicht ... zumindestens nicht bei meinem diabetologen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab da vorhin angerufen um nach meinem termin zu fragen =D


----------



## Zhou Tai (16. April 2008)

Semrak schrieb:


> Was mich grade mehr stört is das eine Landesweite Protestaktion is ._.
> Da gehts einem scheiße, will zum arzt gehn, dann kommt n Band>.<
> 
> "Guten Tag, dies ist eine automatische Ansage. Unsere Praxis ist heute am Mittwoch dem 16.April auf grunde einer Landesweiten Protestaktion geschlossen.
> ...






Trayz schrieb:


> dann freuen wir uns mal alle auf gehirnhautentzündungen und viele weitere schöne dinge...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Toll die Ärtzte streiken und zecken kommen is das ne verschwörung


----------



## G@cko (16. April 2008)

Trayz schrieb:


> in hamburg ist das nicht ... zumindestens nicht bei meinem diabetologen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ihr Hamburger habt aber auch für alles nen Arzt oder ??? Diabetologe *lol* sorry aber höre ich zum erstenmal !


----------



## Natsumee (16. April 2008)

also lieber zuhause bleiben und wow spielen al sraus gehen und sterben^^

mfg


----------



## Grivok (16. April 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> einzecken oO
> 
> das kann nur ausm osten kommen...
> 
> ...



niederrhein


----------



## Minastirit (16. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Sind jetzt meine Chars gelöscht????
> Muss ich an die frische Luft?
> Werde ich jetzt sterben?
> Ist dies die Apokalypse?
> ...



NEIN ES IST WTF DAY !!!! WAAAA

Irgendwie fehlen hier ein paar threads wann server on ist .. was ist los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhou Tai (16. April 2008)

dofer link klappt net


----------



## Minastirit (16. April 2008)

G@cko schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir doch lieber mal schnell 20 baldrianpillen..... gehts wieder ??? alles ok ????
> Sollen wir einen Arzt rufen ???



jo mir geht gut aber ehm kommt morgen s4?

NEED INFO SCHNELL weil ich nun ehre hab und so
und will items haben weist
aber ich verschwende meine afk zeit ned mit s1 also giev s2 sofort und so ..

ehmjo .. GIEV INFO !!!!!!!! S4 WAANNNNT !!!

vermisse die threads auf der ersten seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (16. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> niederrhein



*hust ... ok das ist alles andere als der Osten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (16. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> NEIN ES IST WTF DAY !!!! WAAAA
> 
> Irgendwie fehlen hier ein paar threads wann server on ist .. was ist los
> 
> ...


ka irgendwas fehlt hier heute.... jedenfalls hab ich das so im gefühl


----------



## Minastirit (16. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> ka irgendwas fehlt hier heute.... jedenfalls hab ich das so im gefühl



ich hab angst darum mach ich die texte schonmal zum copy paste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhou Tai (16. April 2008)

ROFL klickt da drauf


----------



## Grivok (16. April 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> *hust ... ok das ist alles andere als der Osten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sitze gerade 10km von der niederlaendischen grenze entfernt
und zecke ist eigentlich berliner slang fuer Punks...stimmt schon
daher auch einzecken = schnorren
ist aber am niederrhein und im pott relativ verbreitet


----------



## Minastirit (16. April 2008)

Zhou schrieb:


> ROFL



der link geht ja !!!111 ^^

aber ich les den kak trozdem nid


----------



## Leîja - Arthas (16. April 2008)

moin ... ok server noch net da schade xD 
eiugentlich war ich ja grad noch arbeiten ^^ hab gemütlich meine restlichen 7 m stuck zuende gestrichen was gestern net mehr gereicht hat ... geh zum chef und frag was nun zu machen is ...
und was sagt der ? Oo oO
ach jung geh heim feierabend machen nix mehr wichtiges heut xD 
YEHHAAAA
nun noch server wieder da und es wird n guter tag >.<

so long
Leîja - Locuthus

ps: huhu kupido na alles fit


----------



## Ashnaeb (16. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> sitze gerade 10km von der niederlaendischen grenze entfernt
> und zecke ist eigentlich berliner slang fuer Punks...stimmt schon
> daher auch einzecken = schnorren
> ist aber am niederrhein und im pott relativ verbreitet



Kann ich nur bestätigen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aylwyn (16. April 2008)

Ich bin das erste mal drauf reingefallen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Krank und Server down... naja, vielleicht später.

Grüße


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

G@cko schrieb:


> Ihr Hamburger habt aber auch für alles nen Arzt oder ??? Diabetologe *lol* sorry aber höre ich zum erstenmal !


naja wo gehen bei dir die diabetes junkies hin um sich neuen stoff zu besorgen?^^


----------



## Zhou Tai (16. April 2008)

ich hab hiern netten  Thread gefunden solltet ihr anschauen


----------



## Minastirit (16. April 2008)

Leîja schrieb:


> moin ... ok server noch net da schade xD
> eiugentlich war ich ja grad noch arbeiten ^^ hab gemütlich meine restlichen 7 m stuck zuende gestrichen was gestern net mehr gereicht hat ... geh zum chef und frag was nun zu machen is ...
> und was sagt der ? Oo oO
> ach jung geh heim feierabend machen nix mehr wichtiges heut xD
> ...




gz


----------



## Toyuki (16. April 2008)

Leîja schrieb:


> moin ... ok server noch net da schade xD
> eiugentlich war ich ja grad noch arbeiten ^^ hab gemütlich meine restlichen 7 m stuck zuende gestrichen was gestern net mehr gereicht hat ... geh zum chef und frag was nun zu machen is ...
> und was sagt der ? Oo oO
> ach jung geh heim feierabend machen nix mehr wichtiges heut xD
> ...



omfg du dre........ %&$%%&"$§%&%§$%"§%$/"§ will auch feierabend haben -.-


----------



## humanflower (16. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich hab angst darum mach ich die texte schonmal zum copy paste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm was auch fehlt sind die "Kommt heute Arena Session 4????" Threads


----------



## Leîja - Arthas (16. April 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> omfg du dre........ %&$%%&"$§%&%§$%"§%$/"§ will auch feierabend haben -.-



jedem das was er verdient xD
und jaaaa gott liebt mich ^^

so long
Leîja ~ Locuthus


----------



## GerriG (16. April 2008)

PerfektT Tastatur is sauber und gleich is 11 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wunderbar ^.^ jetzt gleiten meine Finger auch so schön über die Tasten und bleiben nich immer kleben ^^


----------



## Zhou Tai (16. April 2008)

LOL


----------



## Toyuki (16. April 2008)

Leîja schrieb:


> jedem das was er verdient xD



hm dann müsstest du ja in der hölle.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja bei mir inner Firma ist heute nichts los beide chefs wech d.h. gammeln und buffen^^


----------



## Zhou Tai (16. April 2008)

doppel LOL
und nein ich hab grad nix besseres zu tun


----------



## G@cko (16. April 2008)

Leîja schrieb:


> ps: huhu kupido na alles fit



Hiho alles bestens ^^

Und gestern erfolgreich gewesen ??? 
Hehe jetzt hast du aber einige neidisch gemacht


----------



## GerriG (16. April 2008)

Zhou schrieb:


> doppel LOL
> und nein ich hab grad nix besseres zu tun



Hey man könnte seine Posts auch sinnvoller pushen ^.^


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

*sinnvoll rumpush* ^^


/edit ich glaub hier krieg ich schneller resonanz...

wie verlinke ich und nenne den link um ?? 

schänksch im vorraus


----------



## Natsumee (16. April 2008)

push push 

auch nach hause wil -.-

mfg


----------



## Zhou Tai (16. April 2008)

oben bei den eh Auswahlfeldern beim kommentar erstellen ist die erde da kannst hyperlinkseinfügen


----------



## GerriG (16. April 2008)

Zhou schrieb:


> oben bei den eh Auswahlfeldern beim kommentar erstellen ist die erde da kannst hyperlinkseinfügen



Na geht doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr@gonm@ster (16. April 2008)

Scheint ne gute Woche zu werden...Gestern anch der Vorstellung (bin Lichttechniker am Theater) kommt mein Chef zu mir und sagt, er möchte gerne die Lichtbilder noch einmal alle einzeln durchgehen und gegebenfalls korrigieren (sind so ca. 500 Stück).

Heute morgen hab ich ne Mail im Postfach "ach weißte, die Lichtbilder sind doch eigentlich gut so, wie sie sind. Kannst dir die Woche freinehmen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So muss das sein, finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leîja - Arthas (16. April 2008)

G@cko schrieb:


> Hiho alles bestens ^^
> 
> Und gestern erfolgreich gewesen ???
> Hehe jetzt hast du aber einige neidisch gemacht



jo soweit schon erfolgreich hexlord lag schnell, nur zuljin ... letztes mal first try diesmal bester try 16 % -.- und dann war schon kurz nach 2 nachts xD und viele mussten so um 6 rum wieder raus un arbeiten ^^
also ende gelände naja heute wieder neustart ma gucken was geht

so long 
Leîja ~ Locuthus

ps: auch gratz an dich dr@gonm@ster ^^
pps: mein server is on xD baba


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

ach ihr seit doch Naps wusste ich vorher doch schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  -.-

hätte ich ja auch mal selber auf die idee kommen können -.-

naja da sich hier keiner mehr an croissants und kaffee bedient stell ich mal neuen kaffee hin und backbrötchen mit aufschnitt ... bedient euch 

und nochmal thx


----------



## GerriG (16. April 2008)

Server sind on^.... 

Nur kein Terrodar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

Dr@gonm@ster schrieb:


> Scheint ne gute Woche zu werden...Gestern anch der Vorstellung (bin Lichttechniker am Theater) kommt mein Chef zu mir und sagt, er möchte gerne die Lichtbilder noch einmal alle einzeln durchgehen und gegebenfalls korrigieren (sind so ca. 500 Stück).
> 
> Heute morgen hab ich ne Mail im Postfach "ach weißte, die Lichtbilder sind doch eigentlich gut so, wie sie sind. Kannst dir die Woche freinehmen"
> 
> ...


naja dann gz 

scheinst es dir jawohl verdient zu haben


----------



## Natsumee (16. April 2008)

bsit ally oder horlder?^^

terrordar steht in paris deshalb ist uners server einer von dne letzten -.-

mfg


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

naja wenn die server on sind verabschiede ich michhier an der stelle und wünsche euch ob ally oder hordi viel spaß erfolgreiches farmen ne gute schlacht und fette äpixxx lootzzz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

Need auch mal sowas.. :x
Also das mit dem Frei nehmen!


----------



## GerriG (16. April 2008)

Ally ^^ zieh mir dort grad mal nen Ally priest hoch bin noch frische 61 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. April 2008)

jetzt hauen sie alle ab -.- 

ihr habt ja kein mut ne stunde länger zu warten^^

mfg

@GerriG oki^^ meld dich mit 70 mal bei mir^^

mfg


----------



## GerriG (16. April 2008)

Yo alles Charakter schweine! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edith: Terrodar is online cu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


viel spaß beim zocken leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1gu3l (16. April 2008)

da ich auf der arbeit bin und nicht zoggn kann bleib ich bei euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

Ich kann auch nicht weg.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

also viel spaß mit euren Äpix bin jetzt entgültig weg =D


----------



## GerriG (16. April 2008)

MIguel, Riane  ich fühle mit euch -hust- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Natsumee
oki ^^.


----------



## mgh (16. April 2008)

Mittwoch ;D


----------



## Natsumee (16. April 2008)

MIP

ja dan geht doch spielen uns egal hier ist es viel cooler...^^

mfg


----------



## GerriG (16. April 2008)

mgh schrieb:


> Mittwoch ;D



Mittwoch is vorbei, die Server sind wieder on ^^


----------



## Nehemiah (16. April 2008)

toll, was solln der mist... 10 minuten gespielt, und mein server geht wieder off.... wird teldrassil jetz der arsch server? ständig off oder fehlerhaft (kam vorgestern nicht nach kalimdor xD)

Edit: na bitte, geht doch... -.-


----------



## joker1988 (16. April 2008)

teldrassil ist aber in echt bissel komisch letzer zeit wollte von uc nach shatt ruhestein und so^^ ladebildschirm  kommt bin wieder in uc mit der nachricht das die instanz nicht gefunden wird


----------



## b1ubb (16. April 2008)

so ich bin jetzt mal für 20 oder 30 min beschäftigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nur damit ihr bescheid wisst =)


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> so ich bin jetzt mal für 20 oder 30 min beschäftigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


oO  Déjà Vu Inc. ^^


----------



## BoV_Jimmy (16. April 2008)

geht die accountverwaltung bei euch auch nich ???


----------



## Natsumee (16. April 2008)

lol warst ds nich vorhin schon?^^
mfg


----------



## m1gu3l (16. April 2008)

accverwaltung funzt bei mir......

und wnen ihr meint euer server is in letzter zeit doof schaut mal aufm echsenkessel an nem samsatg nachmittag/abend vorbei..... hf@ 500er pings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 unter der woche vor 22 uhr auch immer gute 300er pings.

lagt wie die scheise der server im moment.....muss nachtaktiv sien um geshceit zu daddeln und dann findet man keien grp ode rnur ne beschissene grp....und dann wird man 2-3 mal inner grotte gewiped weilse wieder alle fackeln gleichzeitig anzündne müssen und eienr leaved wieler 12 is und ins bett muss und dnan kann man endlich um 2 ins bett und darf um 6 wieder aufstehen!!!! GZ!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so sorry 4flame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (16. April 2008)

hab noch immer was zu tun .... ;( 

scheiß office 2007 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1gu3l (16. April 2008)

office 2007 stinkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (16. April 2008)

m1gu3l schrieb:


> accverwaltung funzt bei mir......
> 
> und wnen ihr meint euer server is in letzter zeit doof schaut mal aufm echsenkessel an nem samsatg nachmittag/abend vorbei..... hf@ 500er pings
> 
> ...



ich habe kein wort verstanden.


----------



## Toyuki (16. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hab noch immer was zu tun .... ;(
> 
> scheiß office 2007
> 
> ...



ich musste jetzt auf vista umsteigen (weil der Kunde für den ich arbeite eigentlich nur noch Vista used) und das erste was ich meine Chef gesagt hab " GIEB DOWNGRADE LIEZENS FÜR OFFICE 07!!1!eins!!elf!!"


----------



## Maradil (16. April 2008)

Mal völlig ausm Zusammenhang gerissen, aber hab grad die Videos von WC3 TFT angesehen, wo Arthas so auf seine Frostthron sitzt......
also der sitzt da Jahre lang, unten ne riesen Armee.... imba Schwert und Rüssi.....warum raidet der nichmal Azeroth ? Will der extra bis zum AddOn warten bis die ersten 80 sind und mal zu ihm kommen ?

Also wenn ich der wäre, würd ich euch alle mal in Shatt oder so verhauenen kommen und euch campen XD


----------



## Toyuki (16. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Mal völlig ausm Zusammenhang gerissen, aber hab grad die Videos von WC3 TFT angesehen, wo Arthas so auf seine Frostthron sitzt......
> also der sitzt da Jahre lang, unten ne riesen Armee.... imba Schwert und Rüssi.....warum raidet der nichmal Azeroth ? Will der extra bis zum AddOn warten bis die ersten 80 sind und mal zu ihm kommen ?
> 
> Also wenn ich der wäre, würd ich euch alle mal in Shatt oder so verhauenen kommen und euch campen XD



sein PoPo ist frest gefrorren und wir müssen ihn halt losschmelzen...


----------



## m1gu3l (16. April 2008)

@cyrus: kennste waYne? ja genau den bruder von chuck.... STFU pls :>

muss auch los sorry jungs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bis späda


----------



## GerriG (16. April 2008)

Erstmal schön Brötchen und Schinkenmet holn ^.^


----------



## Maradil (16. April 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> sein PoPo ist frest gefrorren und wir müssen ihn halt losschmelzen...



aha, das is natürlich ne Erklärung, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





GerriG schrieb:


> Erstmal schön Brötchen und Schinkenmet holn ^.^



Mahlzeit ^^


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (16. April 2008)

need nen pils  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (16. April 2008)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> need nen pils
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dito, lass mal eins kippen gehen :-P


----------



## b1ubb (16. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> dito, lass mal eins kippen gehen :-P



need wodka !!! 

pils hat zuwenig % ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (16. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> need wodka !!!
> 
> pils hat zuwenig % !
> 
> ...



pils trinkt man net um sie die kante zu geben pils trinkt man wals herlisch isch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (16. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> sitze gerade 10km von der niederlaendischen grenze entfernt
> und zecke ist eigentlich berliner slang fuer Punks...stimmt schon
> daher auch einzecken = schnorren
> ist aber am niederrhein und im pott relativ verbreitet



eben zecke kenn ich ja auch noch... das es in berlin so verbreitet ist munkelte mir auch dunkel im hinterstübchen...

aber gut zu wissen.... ich weis wieder was mehr und meine kollegen wieder eine sache weniger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (16. April 2008)

Sind wir schon da?


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (16. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Sind wir schon da?



ich schon die ganze zeit aber ab 16uhr wech ^^


----------



## Calmituron (16. April 2008)

ahhh hilfe ich komm nicht mehr in mein wow rein.... da steht immer realm ist nicht verfürgbar..... hilfe ich glaub mein char wurde gelöscht.... ^^


----------



## GerriG (16. April 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> pils trinkt man net um sie die kante zu geben pils trinkt man wals herlisch isch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du hast es erfasst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich mich abschiessen will dann kommt Wiskey pur ^.^


----------



## Grivok (16. April 2008)

GerriG schrieb:


> Du hast es erfasst!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



whiskey pur?
sorry, aber ich habe whiskey im werte von mehreren 100 euro im schrank...alle ab 16 jahren aufwaerts....die benutzt man nicht zum abschiessen .....
oder redest du ueber burbon?


----------



## Toyuki (16. April 2008)

GerriG schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich abschiessen will dann kommt Wiskey pur ^.^



Zum abschießen nimmt man ein falsche Billig Korn/Wodka und mixt das

Wishey ist was, das trinkt man mit einer schön Zigarre aber nicht um sich die Kante zu geben sondern weil es herrlich schmeckt


----------



## b1ubb (16. April 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> pils trinkt man net um sie die kante zu geben pils trinkt man wals herlisch isch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



KANTE - KANTE - und nochmal KANTE !!! =)


----------



## Grivok (16. April 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> Zum abschießen nimmt man ein falsche Billig Korn/Wodka und mixt das
> 
> Wishey ist was, das trinkt man mit einer schön Zigarre aber nicht um sich die Kante zu geben sondern weil es herrlich schmeckt






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (16. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> KANTE - KANTE - und nochmal KANTE !!! =)



immer dies WoW süchtigen alcis^^


----------



## Betrunkener (16. April 2008)

ja?


----------



## b1ubb (16. April 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> immer dies WoW süchtigen alcis^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 häää - *hicks* =)


----------



## Natsumee (16. April 2008)

tztztz

versucht euch mal mit cola die kante zu geben oder so^^

mfg


----------



## Toyuki (16. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> tztztz
> 
> versucht euch mal mit cola die kante zu geben oder so^^
> 
> mfg



da kriegt man nur bauchschmerzen von weil man zuviel trinken muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (16. April 2008)

<---- ist naechste woche in russland
muss mich schon mal warm-saufen


----------



## b1ubb (16. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> <---- ist naechste woche in russland
> muss mich schon mal warm-saufen



würd gern mit ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (16. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> würd gern mit !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



muss arbeiten ^^


----------



## Natsumee (16. April 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> da kriegt man nur bauchschmerzen von weil man zuviel trinken muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja dan liegst auch flach am boden naja eher mit rundem bauch^^

mfg


----------



## Flapp (16. April 2008)

Moinsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (16. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja dan liegst auch flach am boden naja eher mit rundem bauch^^
> 
> mfg



hm nö da is mir alc lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (16. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  was habe ich mit meinem pils-einwurf angerichtet ^^
kommen ja alle wieder aus ihren löchern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

Ihr seid doch wirklich alles alkoholiker.. :x


----------



## Slavery (16. April 2008)

Hörte ich was von Alkohol? wo? wie? was?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (16. April 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hörte ich was von Alkohol? wo? wie? was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da gibts nur 1. OUZO !


----------



## m1gu3l (16. April 2008)

sprach riane als sie aus dem alkoholshop um die ecke kam und in der hand eine flasche absolut mit sich rum schleppte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (16. April 2008)

Ouzo?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf n lecker Weizen hätt ich jetz Lust  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (16. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch wirklich alles alkoholiker.. :x



alkoholiker sind nur die, die es einsehen. ICh sehe es nicht ein!


----------



## Grivok (16. April 2008)

also ich kann auch Alkohol trinken ohne Spass zu haben


----------



## Slavery (16. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> also ich kann auch Alkohol trinken ohne Spass zu haben



Schwer zu glauben, aber mir gehts genauso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

Lawl! OOOOOUZOOOO! ;D Ich kanns zwar nicht leiden, aber es rumzuschrein wenn man sturzbetrunken ist, kann sehr lustig sein! :>


Btw: ein Plan im Format 841 x 2200 zusammen zu falten ist gar nicht so einfach.. :x


----------



## Toyuki (16. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Lawl! OOOOOUZOOOO! ;D Ich kanns zwar nicht leiden, aber es rumzuschrein wenn man sturzbetrunken ist, kann sehr lustig sein! :>
> Btw: ein Plan im Format 841 x 2200 zusammen zu falten ist gar nicht so einfach.. :x



lol ne Ouzo is auch net so meine welt^^ 
und Plan falten, ich bevorzuge die Chaostechnik.
Mit beiden Händen kräftig drücken^^ das Risultat ist nicht das schönst aber sehr effektiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;dit suche Browser Game^^ kein TD die hab ich alle durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (16. April 2008)

Ich hab auch kein Problem mit Alkohol.....nur Ohne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab noch ne Flasche Absinth...möchte jemand mit anstossen?


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> lol ne Ouzo is auch net so meine welt^^
> und Plan falten, ich bevorzuge die Chaostechnik.
> Mit beiden Händen kräftig drücken^^ das Risultat ist nicht das schönst aber sehr effektiv
> 
> ...


Islandwars ist echt noch unterhalsam, da man nicht viel machen muss! xD Deshalb auch perfekt für den Büroalltag. Bin auch auf Platz 27 ^^


----------



## Toyuki (16. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Islandwars ist echt noch unterhalsam, da man nicht viel machen muss! xD Deshalb auch perfekt für den Büroalltag. Bin auch auf Platz 27 ^^



Need Flashgame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also net sowas wie das oder Ogame^^

Boa is das ne Arbeitstag Chefs nicht da und ich soll ne Rechner aufsetzten aber die Deppen ham Cd´s net ausm Save geholt
d.h. nichts tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne bissel programmieren zoggen und surfen^^


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

- Aggressive Alpine Skiing -  !!!!!!!


----------



## Toyuki (16. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> - Aggressive Alpine Skiing -  !!!!!!!



das is kagge komme net über 4k punkte^^


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> das is kagge komme net über 4k punkte^^


Du glaubst nicht, wie lange ich geübt habe, bis ich endlich unten ins Ziel kam! ;D


----------



## Toyuki (16. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Du glaubst nicht, wie lange ich geübt habe, bis ich endlich unten ins Ziel kam! ;D



NEED BALLER SPIEL ODA SO SHICE AUF SKY SHI. XD


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

Sehr, sehr nice!  - Heli - Attack 3 -


----------



## Natsumee (16. April 2008)

Bald nach hause muahahaha^^

mfg


----------



## moorhuhnxx (16. April 2008)

lol 266 seiten xD na ja ich finde es aber teilweise schon komisch da bei den etnsprechenden servern notes an der linken bildcshirmseite stehehn, warum die kein mensch liest?


----------



## Natsumee (16. April 2008)

hab heute morgen geschätzt das wir auf seite 267 kommen also gogo fehlt noch 1 seite^^

mfg


----------



## Annovella (16. April 2008)

wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (16. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr nice!  - Heli - Attack 3 -



nice aber zu kurz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;dit sag bei mir sind nur 133 seiten^^


----------



## Neque neque (16. April 2008)

mgh schrieb:


> Falls das alles zutrifft habt keine Angst eure chars wurden nicht gelöscht,
> und das spiel gibt es auch weiterhin.
> 
> Es werden in der regel nur serverarbeiten geleistet die im normalfall bis 11 uhr morgens andauern!
> ...


ach, die werden NICHT gelöscht? msit, hab jetzt schon 5 auf 70 hochgespielt... hätte mir daskeiner sagen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Te-Rax (16. April 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> ach, die werden NICHT gelöscht? msit, hab jetzt schon 5 auf 70 hochgespielt... hätte mir daskeiner sagen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist auch der coolste...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. April 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Du bist auch der coolste...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mensch, war dochn witz^^


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> nice aber zu kurz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Musst ein bischen inprovisieren! ;D z.B. alle Lvl nur mit der Handfeuerwaffe oder Pfeilbogen durch spielen! ;D Gibt meiner Meinung nach auch mehr Points ^^


----------



## Toyuki (16. April 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Musst ein bischen inprovisieren! ;D z.B. alle Lvl nur mit der Handfeuerwaffe oder Pfeilbogen durch spielen! ;D Gibt meiner Meinung nach auch mehr Points ^^



Der Bogen is sowieso der geilste xD so ala ChucK Norris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja ich bin ma wech hab feierabend schön abend @ all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (16. April 2008)

So, mal die nächsten Schritte planen.

Mittwochabend... Donnerstag... Der Mittwoch drauf... Pfingsten... WoW-Addon... Weihnachten... Silvester... Jahrtausendwechsel... Untergang der Menschheit... Explosion der Sonne... Auflösung der schwarzen Löcher... Alles im Universum wird zu Eisen...

Man muss ja etwas längerfristiger planen.

P.S.: Sind wir schon da?


----------



## Neque neque (16. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> So, mal die nächsten Schritte planen.
> 
> Mittwochabend... Donnerstag... Der Mittwoch drauf... Pfingsten... WoW-Addon... Weihnachten... Silvester... Jahrtausendwechsel... Untergang der Menschheit... Explosion der Sonne... Auflösung der schwarzen Löcher... Alles im Universum wird zu Eisen...
> 
> ...


wir hams gleich^^


----------



## Neque neque (16. April 2008)

nurnoch 1 oder 2 beiträge   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkPerson (16. April 2008)

*Blöd frag* Was steht denn in dem thread so drinne? Hatte keine lust mir 266 seiten durchzulesen, das ist berechtigt oder?

*Auf seite 267 kommen will*

Mfg Dark


----------



## Itarus (16. April 2008)

Hier mein (nicht) sinnvoller beitrag, um seite 267 zu erreichen! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. April 2008)

Itarus schrieb:


> Hier mein (nicht) sinnvoller beitrag, um seite 267 zu erreichen!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mensch  tztz...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soul6 (16. April 2008)

So und ich bin jetzt hoffentlich 277 ! :-)))))
lol
lg
randy 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gosi (16. April 2008)

for teh 277!
MfG Gosi


----------



## soul6 (16. April 2008)

Mist der erste wars nicht ! :-)))))
Aber vielleicht jetzt der !

Übrigens es ging um den Wartungsmittwoch bei WOW (oder sowas ähnliches halt )

lg
randy





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gosi (16. April 2008)

So jetzt is  277 da!


----------



## Telbion (16. April 2008)

Bin ich schon auf 267?  *liebguck*



EDIT: Juhu ! Geschafft!


----------



## Gosi (16. April 2008)

Dickes gratz an Telbion for (level)267! 
bin mal weg was sinnvolles machen^^
MfG Gosi


----------



## soul6 (16. April 2008)

ICH WILL DIE 267 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Jetzt ?
Mal sehen :-)
Der threat wird sicher gelöscht     
lol




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkPerson (16. April 2008)

soul6 schrieb:


> Übrigens es ging um den Wartungsmittwoch bei WOW (oder sowas ähnliches halt )
> 
> lg
> randy
> ...



Achso, danke aber das 266 seiten lang? naja ok die letzen 3 seiten hab ich gelesen^^ also nein =P

Mfg Dark


----------



## Telbion (16. April 2008)

Hab mein 277 schon in 267 geändert. War geistig schon in der nächsten Woche. *g*


----------



## liptonicetea (16. April 2008)

hi, seit gegrüßt! Ich wollte mich nur mal für die tolle Seite bedanken ,die das buffed-Team da aufgebaut hat ...hat mir schon oft weitergeholfen. Manchmal vergisst man welche Arbeit sowas macht . Habe mich selbst mal damit beschäftigt und huijuijui ^^ nicht einfach : ) naja mehr war´s auch nicht mfg liptonicetea 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

pls visit http://h-eino.buffed.de/


----------



## Te-Rax (18. April 2008)

Juhuuuu! Der Thread ist Heute ein Jahr alt geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gz für ein Jahr sticky  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (18. April 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Juhuuuu! Der Thread ist Heute ein Jahr alt geworden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tatsächlich Oo
Und ich wollte Dich schon anblaffen, weil Du hier Freitags reinschreibst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings war der Thread nicht von Anfang an Sticky. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na, dann mal hoch die Kaffeebecher... GZ Mittwochs-Thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (18. April 2008)

sry 4 Freitags post aber 

Happy Bday Mittwochs-Thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (18. April 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Juhuuuu! Der Thread ist Heute ein Jahr alt geworden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oha ich wollte mich schon beschweren da heute Freitag ist... aber so.... 
Hey alles gute Mittwochs Thread!!!


----------



## Ematra (18. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Oha ich wollte mich schon beschweren da heute Freitag ist... aber so....
> Hey alles gute Mittwochs Thread!!!




Helau! Alaaf! Und alles Gute!


----------



## Merlinia (18. April 2008)

oO is dieser Thread riesig^^


----------



## turalya (20. April 2008)

hmm der thread hat 5k antworten da darf man nicht fehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larandera (20. April 2008)

und der 1. Platz für den größten Thread den ich je gesehen habe geht an...

den hier!^^ 


krankhaft sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sasic (20. April 2008)

Lol, nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (20. April 2008)

Also echt mal ihr 3 Vorposter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wie könnt ihr bloß vor Mittwoch hier antworten, dass geht doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. April 2008)

DER SERVER IS DOWN!!!!1111ELF

wieso am montag? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (23. April 2008)

Die Server sind gleich down.... naachti! ^^


----------



## Valdrasiala (23. April 2008)

Moin 
*Cappu-schlürf*

Ich werd dann mal gemütlich anfangen zu arbeiten...


----------



## Farusam (23. April 2008)

Ihr wisst gar nich was wirkliche downtime Probleme sind^^ schaut euch mal diesen Downtime thread an
die sind mittlerweile bei 23k+ einträgen^^ Anarchy-Online Forum

Ich bin froh das ich es nich mehr zocke ganz ehrlich längste downtime da waren 4 Tage und patch draufspielen
dauert da gut und gerne auch mal 12 h

mfg ich


----------



## derpainkiller (23. April 2008)

Morgen!

Schule inc


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Guten Moooorgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na aufgewacht ihr Schlafmützen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (23. April 2008)

Um 1 Uhr schon aufgewacht, Bauchweh undso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

derpainkiller schrieb:


> Um 1 Uhr schon aufgewacht, Bauchweh undso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




oO Bauchweh is nich toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja aber konntest ja noch bis 5 Uhr zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathrow88 (23. April 2008)

jeden mittwoch morgen des selbe ;D


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Deathrow88 schrieb:


> jeden mittwoch morgen des selbe ;D



und es ist gut so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmzahn (23. April 2008)

Anderoth schrieb:


> Naja und les dir mal meine Beiträge *Alle* durch dann siehst du das dieser hier einer der wenigen ist der etwas härter ausgelegt ist.



Und er ist auch einer der wenigen, der durch die völlige Abwesenheit von Interpunktion, Grammatik und Ortographie glänzt.

Alter, wie hart!


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (23. April 2008)

juhu Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

is nur noch wenig los hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (23. April 2008)

Was erwartest Du? die Leute haben sich dran gewöhnt, zu dieser Zeit mal das normale Leben zu genießen...


----------



## Hardnoise (23. April 2008)

Öhm Leute..

Heut ist doch Mittwoch.. Warum kann ich noch Zocken?
Spiele auf Blutkessel meinen Twink gerade..

Bin etwas verwundert, weil normal der Server down sein sollte?!


----------



## Valdrasiala (23. April 2008)

Tjo, wer weiß... Das könnte natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit sein, warum so wenig los ist...


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Was erwartest Du? die Leute haben sich dran gewöhnt, zu dieser Zeit mal das normale Leben zu genießen...



normales Leben wtf?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bin in der Arbeit also ich geh meinem normalen Leben nach, kein Angst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.A. (23. April 2008)

Mag wer n Marmeladenaamerla?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich geb a weng von ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KilJael (23. April 2008)

jaja arbeiten und bei buffed.de rumhängen, wer kennt das nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw laut Blizzard sind alle Server oben, könnte also sein das nichts Weltbewegendes gemacht wurde halt nur das übliche, Arenawoche, Kara resetten etc., das würde auch erklären warum hier keiner was schreibt.


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

eben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hmm...kein freier Tag für die Süchtlinge unter uns oO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardnoise (23. April 2008)

Wie ich aber gerade gesehn habe, wurden die Arena Pkt nicht abgerechnet..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (23. April 2008)

schade, dass die server nicht down sind xD


----------



## KilJael (23. April 2008)

Ach mir is das egal, ich gurk hier auf Arbeit rum und zerbasstel mich über die Pfeife die vor mir sitzt xD


----------



## m1gu3l (23. April 2008)

einen wunderschönen guten morgen zusammen :>

*kaffe und belegte brötchen in dem raum stell*


haut rein jungs und lassts euch schmecken   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> schade, dass die server nicht down sind xD



hehe stimmt, das arbeitende Volk muss dafür grade stehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardnoise (23. April 2008)

Also, ein Spieler hat mir gerade erzählt, das die Server nur 2 Stunden gewartet worden sind und die Arena Pkt im Laufe des Tages abgerechnet werden..


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

m1gu3l schrieb:


> einen wunderschönen guten morgen zusammen :>
> 
> *kaffe und belegte brötchen in dem raum stell*
> haut rein jungs und lassts euch schmecken
> ...




reich mir mal den Zucker bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganieda (23. April 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen, gibts hier auch Tee?


----------



## KilJael (23. April 2008)

*kaffe und Brötchen nehm* dangöööö

Nur 2 Stunden Wartungsarbeiten? Gnaar und ich bin nich im WoW-Raum xD


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Bis jetz nur Kaffee und belegte Brötchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Níght06 (23. April 2008)

Guten morgen allerseits^^


----------



## m1gu3l (23. April 2008)

*hat schnell noch heises wasse rgekocht und verschiedene teesorten bereit gestellt*

*holt zucker und milch aus der küche um allen wünschen gerecht zu werden*


so und wer jetzt noch die morgenzeitung haben will:


*jede morgenzeitung der welt ausbreit* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




man ich will zoggn und nicht arbeiten :'(


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Danke für deine Bemühungen m1gu3l  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wer will schon arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber da müssen wa jetz durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganieda (23. April 2008)

m1gu3l schrieb:


> *hat schnell noch heises wasse rgekocht und verschiedene teesorten bereit gestellt*
> 
> *holt zucker und milch aus der küche um allen wünschen gerecht zu werden*
> so und wer jetzt noch die morgenzeitung haben will:
> ...





*schwarzer Teebeutel in die Tasse,mit heissem Wasser übergossen mit Zucker und Milch verfeinert und mit breitem Grinsen sich im Sessel zurück gelehnt*


/danke


----------



## Flavia_Nina (23. April 2008)

*kaffe und belegte brötchen in dem raum stell*
haut rein jungs und lassts euch schmecken   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/quote]



Guten Morgen wünscht und schüchtern fragt - bekommen die Mädchen auch einen Kaffee?


----------



## Tolan (23. April 2008)

Für die Mädels Cappucino hinstell. Bedien dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Grüsse und guten Morgen an alle


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

morgen

so habs auch geschaft^^

wie lange habt ihr WoW entzug?^^

mfg


----------



## m1gu3l (23. April 2008)

jungs is doch der oberbegriff für alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber bedien dich ruhig bei allem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




entzug bis heute abend 22 uhr ca :'(


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Mädls? wo?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (23. April 2008)

ich hab heute komplett wow entzug ^^
muss bis 18uhr arbeiten und anschliessend zum geburtstag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kauft meine ganzen überteuerten sache aussem ah dann hab ich heute genug verdient  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*kaffee schnapp*


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> ich hab heute komplett wow entzug ^^
> muss bis 18uhr arbeiten und anschliessend zum geburtstag
> 
> 
> ...



lol naja mit den leute din heute he net zuhause sind ist das ja weniger schlimm^^

sind heute server down oder nur neustart weis das net mal hab mich gestern net geachtet^^

mfg


----------



## m1gu3l (23. April 2008)

öhm glaube 2h down oder so


----------



## Ocian (23. April 2008)

guten morgen !


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

jo ich sollte die ganze seite nächstes mal lessen steht ja da oben^^

naja in ca 7-8 stunden kann ich dan wieder meine doofen dailys machen mit meinem deff kriege rund holy priester -.-

ach ja seit gestern epic flugmount^^


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Och nööö sagt bitte nicht ich hät mir mein neues s3 Teil heut morgn vor der Arbeit schon holn könn ;_;
Wie fies -.-





Natsumee schrieb:


> ach ja seit gestern epic flugmount^^



Ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gz^^

hab mir gleich mal so nen rochen geholt und jetzt gibts gleich noch 3 dailys mehr muahahaha^^

mfg


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Arbeiten is so langweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> gz^^
> 
> hab mir gleich mal so nen rochen geholt und jetzt gibts gleich noch 3 dailys mehr muahahaha^^
> 
> mfg




Wollt ich gestern auch .. aber konnt mich nicht entscheiden.. hol mir aber heut vllt den grünen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Slavery schrieb:


> Arbeiten is so langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich leide mit dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KilJael (23. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich leide mit dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich auch, wenn ich wenigstens in nen andern Raum könnt da hab ich WoW installiert, zwar mit 2k Latenz aber wenigstens zocken könnt ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

KilJael schrieb:


> Ich auch, wenn ich wenigstens in nen andern Raum könnt da hab ich WoW installiert, zwar mit 2k Latenz aber wenigstens zocken könnt ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich glaub da wär hier keiner so begeistert wenn ich des machen würd xD


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Zocken in da Arbeit ihr bringt mich noch auf Ideen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KilJael (23. April 2008)

Hey installieren geht recht fix, solltest dir nur den Patch aufm USB-Stick mitbringen, weil 1,1GB über die Leitung ziehn fällt auf und dauert lang^^


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Mein Chef würde mich töten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nene das lass ich mal lieber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Danke das Ihr mit mir leidet !!


----------



## KilJael (23. April 2008)

Na und wenn er dich tötet kostet das maximal 10% deiner Rüstung, wobei ich beinahe sagen würde es ist PvP von daher hast nichma Rep-Kosten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1gu3l (23. April 2008)

ahahah wie ichs auch installiert habe und alle dann immer dumm schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (bin zivi) xD


----------



## Telbion (23. April 2008)

*michzurkafferundesetz*

Guten Morgen. Hab heute vor der Arbeit schnell 3 Dailys gemacht und wieder 
etwas zum entzaubern bekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann ja keiner ahnen, dass der erste
Blutelf im Nethersturm die Angriffspläne droppt. ^^

Viel Spass noch


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

KilJael schrieb:


> Na und wenn er dich tötet kostet das maximal 10% deiner Rüstung, wobei ich beinahe sagen würde es ist PvP von daher hast nichma Rep-Kosten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*rum kugel vor Lachen*


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

löl naja ich kan das hie reh net installen^^

ach ja hab mri den lila drachen geholt find die farbe cool^^

der rote sieht aber am geilsten aus naja^^

von vorne finde ich die rochen komisch^^

naja was sols^^

mfg


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

KilJael schrieb:


> Na und wenn er dich tötet kostet das maximal 10% deiner Rüstung, wobei ich beinahe sagen würde es ist PvP von daher hast nichma Rep-Kosten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*mit Xelyna mit kugel*

Ich würds als Hardcore - PvP bezeichnen...leider kann ich nich gewinnen und mit Ehre schauts auch schlecht aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

warum den? holst dir ne Tastatur udn haust sie deinem chef auf dem kopf dan liegt er vllt ne wiele am boden wen nicht dan so lange drauf hauen bis es sih net mehr bewegt.

Ehre? du hast deine Mitarbeiter vom chef befreit 

was dannach folgt noja gratis essen gratis bett vllt kriegst internet zugang e.t.c.^^

mfg


----------



## snooze.G5 (23. April 2008)

Moin,

is jetzt schon nen doofer Tag,

In der ganzen Firma keine KaffeeMilch mehr!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

!!! Alarmstufe Gelb !!!


----------



## Daaanii (23. April 2008)

ja heut is mittwoch...server war nich down also wieso das beschiessene thema rausgraben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Natsumee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Guter Vorschlag, aber wenn ich des mach, kommen so grün-equipte Rechtsfetischisten und schreiben n Ticket und dann komm ich ins Verlies weil ich nen ruchlosen Mord am Hals hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KilJael (23. April 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> *mit Xelyna mit kugel*
> 
> Ich würds als Hardcore - PvP bezeichnen...leider kann ich nich gewinnen und mit Ehre schauts auch schlecht aus
> 
> ...


Ach stimmt ja Chef war der Boss von der 40er Instanz "Arbeit", naja musst dir halt noch 29 Kollegen besorgen die auch lvl 70 sind und die Prequest "Kündigungsschutz" gemacht haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Th0m45 (23. April 2008)

snooze.G5 schrieb:


> In der ganzen Firma keine KaffeeMilch mehr!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Böse Falle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (23. April 2008)

Daaanii schrieb:


> ja heut is mittwoch...server war nich down also wieso das beschiessene thema rausgraben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




weil wir alle am arbeiten sind hat keiner nen plan wann und ob die sever down sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wir schreiben hier nur um uns die zeit bis feierabend zu vertreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

Daaanii schrieb:


> ja heut is mittwoch...server war nich down also wieso das beschiessene thema rausgraben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



weil dass das einzige is was meine triste Arbeitswoche erhellt und ich mich immer wieder darauf freue ^^


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

KilJael schrieb:


> Ach stimmt ja Chef war der Boss von der 40er Instanz "Arbeit", naja musst dir halt noch 29 Kollegen besorgen die auch lvl 70 sind und die Prequest "Kündigungsschutz" gemacht haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Genau, aber ich muss dich korrigieren 39 tapfere Kollegen mit der Pre-Quest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber der Boss is ziemlich hartnäckig vorallem weil er noch die Trashmobs "Chefin" und "Kapo" bei sich hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Guter Vorschlag, aber wenn ich des mach, kommen so grün-equipte Rechtsfetischisten und schreiben n Ticket und dann komm ich ins Verlies weil ich nen ruchlosen Mord am Hals hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol grünequipte^^

ja dan holst dir diene pische Tastatur und haust weiterdrauf nim dich aber in acht ovn den grünen waffen ^^
die sollen weh tun^^

oder du benutzt dein episches auto und reitest sry fährst mal weg irgendwo hin am besten nach Nordend (arktis) und kämpfst da mit den böse pinguine 

apropo Pinguine warum gibt es in WOW keine Pinguine???

mfg^^


----------



## Dalmus (23. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> weil dass das einzige is was meine triste Arbeitswoche erhellt und ich mich immer wieder darauf freue ^^


Eben drum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einer der wenigen sinnvollen Threads, die das Forum vorm Erstickungstod bewahrt.^^

*In die Runde grüß, Kaffee einschenk und Keks nehm*


----------



## KilJael (23. April 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach dafür brauchst nur etwas CC, Chefin kannste locker mit "steigende Gewinne und sinkende Gehälter" beschäfftigen und den Kapo kannste sicher überzeugen sich euch anzuschließen wenn du ihm von dem hohen Goldloot und der 100%-igen Epicdrop "Chefsessel" berichtest.


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Eben drum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Seh ich genauso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Dalmus grüß, Kaffee einschenk, belegtes Brötchen nehm und mich bei m1gu3l nochmals für die Brötchen bedank*


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

KilJael schrieb:


> Ach dafür brauchst nur etwas CC, Chefin kannste locker mit "steigende Gewinne und sinkende Gehälter" beschäfftigen und den Kapo kannste sicher überzeugen sich euch anzuschließen wenn du ihm von dem hohen Goldloot und der 100%-igen Epicdrop "Chefsessel" berichtest.



Du hast vollkommen recht, dann geh ich jetz zur Apotheke und hol mir n paar Fläschchen gegen die Schmerzen und dann such ich in Channel 5 "Suche nach Mitarbeitern" nach mutigen Mitstreitern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Den Kapo muss ich auch noch fragen oO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

und was is jetzt mit den Pinguinen?^^

mfg


----------



## KilJael (23. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und was is jetzt mit den Pinguinen?^^
> 
> mfg



Die werden von dem Mob "Chefin" beschworen wenn sie nicht im CC ist und lenken die anderen Mitarbeiter mit ihren Buff "Och sind die Süß" ab, deshalb muss die Chefin ja im CC bleiben^^


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und was is jetzt mit den Pinguinen?^^
> 
> mfg



Mist, die Pinguine hab total vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:  Kil hat vollkommen recht ^^


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und was is jetzt mit den Pinguinen?^^
> 
> mfg


Vote4 untote Pingus in Nordend xD


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

naja ich dachte da eher an meinem vorpost den niemand gelesen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da hab ich gefragt warum gibt es keine Pinguine in wow??^^ 


lol untote pinguine???
so ein haustier Pingu wäre doch cool der watschelt dan hinter dir her^^
oder so ein pungu mount voll das riesen ding^^

mfg


----------



## dasGROT (23. April 2008)

giev angry angry Pinguine in northend !!!!!!!!!!

hm herohändler bei uns auf 98 % und ich hock auf der arbeit grml -_-


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Vote4 untote Pingus in Nordend xD



Xelyna ist ja doch noch da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Friedliche oder böse Pinguine?


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Hihi 
Na dann freu dich mal auf viel open PvP, falls du auf nem PvP Server bist.
Bei uns war am Anfang soooooooo ein riesen Berg Leichen um die Schmiede rum^^...

Ne.. nen Pinguin als Haustier mag ich nicht, ich lauf nur noch mit Mojo rum *knutsch*


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Xelyna ist ja doch noch da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja.. war nur eben Kaffee holn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na pöhse natürlich ^^

Wobei.. als neue Fraktion hät das ja auch was...

'Die pöhsen untoten Pingus von Nordend' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

ja, das is so ziemlich der einzige Thread der von flames, whines und dem ganzen Müll verschont bleibt, hier fühlt man sich wohl :-)

*Brötchen aufn Tisch stell und Kaffee nachgieß und KaffeeMilch besorg  ;-) *


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ja, das is so ziemlich der einzige Thread der von flames, whines und dem ganzen Müll verschont bleibt, hier fühlt man sich wohl :-)
> 
> *Brötchen aufn Tisch stell und Kaffee nachgieß und KaffeeMilch besorg  ;-) *



mimimimi! *lach* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Latte Macchiato schlürf*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ja.. war nur eben Kaffee holn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hast mir auch einen gemacht? Der von m1gu3l is alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

phöse Pingus oh yeahhh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Ich bin Pinguin Krieger, und was spielst du?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

hehe jo ziemlich angenehm hier^^

mhm ach mojo der den krieg ich nie naja ^^

hab ja noch den lurky netherdrachenwelpling flinky und grüner babydrache und kpcken^^ und ein pingu wäre ja mal net schlecht so ein kleiner runder dicker pingu^^

ja neues volk die eispinguine
volksfärtigkeit 60% shcneller schwimmen^^ und eierschuss (so wie der yoshi^^

mfg

ich spiele einen Pinguin Todesritter... oder Pinguin Priester lol wen man heilt gehen die hände so halb hoch und flattern bei zu vielem heilen schwebt er ...^^


----------



## m1gu3l (23. April 2008)

auch nen latte genehmigt und mal eben nen brötchen reinschieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

m1gu3l schrieb:


> auch ne latte reinschieb und mal eben nen brötchen genehmigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aha ? falsches Forum XD


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> aha ? falsches Forum XD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (23. April 2008)

xDD ich weiß das nee nee auf keinen fall noch nie was von gehört :O


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Ich wil nen Pingu

kennt ihr den Kiwi ist ein geiler vogel gebt mal bei google ein ist so ein rundes ding mit langem schnaben geilstes tier das es gibt ob man die als hasutiere halten kan??^^

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Weiß nich warum aber irgendwie krieg ich mich grad vor Lachen nemmer..
Werd schon komisch angekuckt hier xD

Kiwi? Erinnert mich an den drogensüchtigen Vogel den's in den Kinderwochen gibt/gab *fg*


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

ich kann lachen wie ich will, Chef is weg, Kollege is weg, ich hab ma wieder von nix n Plan, bin hier alleine im Büro als Azubi, weiß net was die denken, hier klingelt die ganze Zeit das Tele, hab aber Angst dran zu gehen XD


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ich kann lachen wie ich will, Chef is weg, Kollege is weg, ich hab ma wieder von nix n Plan, bin hier alleine im Büro als Azubi, weiß net was die denken, hier klingelt die ganze Zeit das Tele, hab aber Angst dran zu gehen XD




Oooooh, böses Telefon *g*
Ich freu mich immer wenn meins klingelt^^
Wobei ich da immer Gefahr lauf dass ich englisch reden muss >.<

Lg
Xelyna, 'Königin der pöhsen Pingus'


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

mittlerweile hab ich den Knopf gefunden wie ichs lautlos bekomme ^^
Radio läuft auch, was will man mehr :-)
.... hm, WoW wäre nett, aber das wär zuviel des Guten ^^

ich mag Pinguine, seit Madagaskar fahr ich voll drauf ab....so geil XD


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Süß und knuddlig Männer, süß und knuddlig!



Find auch die sind das beste am ganzen Film *g*


----------



## dasGROT (23. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ich kann lachen wie ich will, Chef is weg, Kollege is weg, ich hab ma wieder von nix n Plan, bin hier alleine im Büro als Azubi, weiß net was die denken, hier klingelt die ganze Zeit das Tele, hab aber Angst dran zu gehen XD



Arbeit - Made in Germany 

von nix nen plan aber gut lachen dabei ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und @ ka seite vorher .. ja ich bin aufem pvp realm -_-, aber hab da schon meinen eigenen plan .. pvp elekk + riesenwuchstränke auf npc stellen  hrhr


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ist ein kiwi der ist sau geil^^


mfg Pinguin-Priester^^


----------



## KilJael (23. April 2008)

vote 4 Pinguine in WotLK und für den Titel "XXXXX, König/in der Pinguine" den man mit Ehrfürchtig für 2000G kaufen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is der drollig!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg, Pingu-Hexe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

"Lächeln und Winken Männer, Lächeln und Winken!"

köstlich :'D

@Kiwi: ja das Vieh is auch knuffig ^^

dann bin ich der Pinguin-Tank, die können sich ja so kaum bewegen, wie bewegen die sich dann mit Platte XD


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> dann bin ich der Pinguin-Tank, die können sich ja so kaum bewegen, wie bewegen die sich dann mit Platte XD



Wie 'ne Dudu-Eule nur schwerfälliger? *g*


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

die müssen sich doch nciht bewegen wen die tanken müssen das das sind dan richtige tanks stehen da und bewegen sich net so^^

ich meine wne kaazak da drauf schlägt steht der pingu da noch wen aber so ein untoter den tankt und man mal sein schwert anschaut von kaazak naja dan müsste der untoten im boden liegen^^

mfg Pingu-Priester


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

und was is wenn die über DDs mal wieder mitm DMG nich warten konnten und Aggro bekommen ? da is nix mit hinterherflitzen und wegspotten ^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

mhm dan haben die pech niemand hat gesagt sollen so viel dmg machen^^ 
dan lernen die das das man net gleich angreifen soll^^

PNGUINE UND KIWIS FTW
^^


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Bäääh DDs sind gar nich so doof wie sie immer hingestellt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

ja doch alle nicht Pingune schon^^

mfg


----------



## KilJael (23. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> und was is wenn die über DDs mal wieder mitm DMG nich warten konnten und Aggro bekommen ? da is nix mit hinterherflitzen und wegspotten ^^


 Dann nutzt er seine Volksfähigkeit "drollig Aussehen" das gibt ihm 100% Aufmerksamkeit des Boses weil er den Pingiun so süß findet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

KilJael schrieb:


> Dann nutzt er seine Volksfähigkeit "drollig Aussehen" das gibt ihm 100% Aufmerksamkeit des Boses weil er den Pingiun so süß findet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lol ja genau^^

Pinguine an die macht^^

bin essen ciao ciao bis in ca 20 min^^

mfg


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

KilJael schrieb:


> Dann nutzt er seine Volksfähigkeit "drollig Aussehen" das gibt ihm 100% Aufmerksamkeit des Boses weil er den Pingiun so süß findet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



SEHR GEIL....made my day XDXDXD


edit: lol Natsu hat direkt ma seine Sig geändert XD


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

'Drollig Aussehen' als Abspotten ohne Range-Limit? xD

Man stelle sich vor wie Illidan grad den Pinguin knuddelt..ähm..ja xD


----------



## Fumacilla (23. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Man stelle sich vor wie Illidan grad den Pinguin knuddelt..ähm..ja xD



uff... hoffentlich drückt er ihn nich zu fest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (23. April 2008)

KilJael schrieb:


> Dann nutzt er seine Volksfähigkeit "drollig Aussehen" das gibt ihm 100% Aufmerksamkeit des Boses weil er den Pingiun so süß findet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das versuche ich als Gnom auch immer aber leider klappt das bei mir nie...


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

Gnome sind auch hässlich O_o
die will man nich knuddeln, die will man umtreten ^^ wie bei South Park
"Baby-Freistoss!"  --> "Gnomen-Freistoss!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Gnome sind auch hässlich O_o
> die will man nich knuddeln, die will man umtreten ^^ wie bei South Park
> "Baby-Freistoss!"  --> "Gnomen-Freistoss!"
> 
> ...




Dafür xD
Kann man das nicht als neue Daily der Pingu-Fraktion einführen?


----------



## humanflower (23. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Gnome sind auch hässlich O_o
> die will man nich knuddeln, die will man umtreten ^^ wie bei South Park
> "Baby-Freistoss!"  --> "Gnomen-Freistoss!"
> 
> ...


Gnome sind nicht hässlich sondern süss!
Die will man Knuddeln... den jeder der versucht sie zu tretten wird einfach nur erbamunglos getötet!
Ausserdem werden Gnome eines Tages die welt regieren... das süsse aussehen ist nur Fasade!
(Das hat mir sogar mal ein GM erklärt)

Achja ich bin heute nicht ganz so fit also mich nicht ganz so ernst nehmen... MUHAHAA


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Gnome sind nicht hässlich sondern süss!
> Die will man Knuddeln... den jeder der versucht sie zu tretten wird einfach nur erbamunglos getötet!
> Ausserdem werden Gnome eines Tages die welt regieren... das süsse aussehen ist nur Fasade!
> (Das hat mir sogar mal ein GM erklärt)
> ...




Man merkts *g*
Wie kann man die Fusshupen nur verteidigen? ^^


----------



## humanflower (23. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Man merkts *g*
> Wie kann man die Fusshupen nur verteidigen? ^^


Ich hab nen tierischen dachschaden wenns um Gnome geht XD
ich weiß nicht ich liebe sie einfach... klingt komisch ist aber so

Vor allem weiblich mit grossen augen und rosa haaren... der pure kitsch halt


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Ich hab nen tierischen dachschaden wenns um Gnome geht XD
> ich weiß nicht ich liebe sie einfach... klingt komisch ist aber so
> 
> Vor allem weiblich mit grossen augen und rosa haaren... der pure kitsch halt




Hast du mal mit deinen Arzt drüber geredet?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (23. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hast du mal mit deinen Arzt drüber geredet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schliest euch den Gnomischen Wiederstand an!! 

Warum es den Wiederstand gibt, wollt ihr wissen? 
Weil wir Gnome von Blizzard und Mitspielern Diskriminiert werden!!! 
Warum fragt ihr euch? 
Wo sind wir in den Cinematic Trailern? 
Es werden Wirklich alle Rassen gezeigt wenn man den WoW Trailer und den BC trailer zusammen nimmt sogar mehrfach alle ausser uns GNOME. 
Ich vermute ja, das ist einfach die Angst das die Gnome der Weltherrschaft einen Schritt näher rücken. 


Muhaha^^

Mein komplettes Profil besteht eigentlich nur aus Gnomenschwachsinn... das bekommt kein Arzt mehr hin


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Mein komplettes Profil besteht eigentlich nur aus Gnomenschwachsinn... das bekommt kein Arzt mehr hin




Auf meinem werden Gnome auch erwähnt *gg*


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Auf meinem werden Gnome auch erwähnt *gg*



Immer auf die kleinen Dicken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
pöhse pöhse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Pingu-Krieger


----------



## humanflower (23. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Auf meinem werden Gnome auch erwähnt *gg*


Verdammt jetzt ist es soweit... 
Ich habe gedacht nur ich wäre Krank und alleine in meiner kleinen verückten Welt... Doch anscheinend habe ich mich mich getäuscht... 
Es gibt sie, da draussen, Menschen die genauso verrückte Gedanken haben wie ich... Doch sie halten ihre Meinung nicht zurück .... 
Nein sie wollen schockieren und Leute verschrecken... 
Sie publizieren ihre Meinung und machen sogar Videos darüber... 

VERDAMMT FIND ICH DAS KLASSE!!!!!!!!!!!! 
ICH BIN NICHT DER EINZIGE VERRÜCKTE!!!!!!!!!!!! 
JEAHH JETZT HAB ICH EINE AUSREDE!!!!!!!!! 

(Blogeintrag nachdem ich auf einige Fanvideos zu rosa haarigen gnomen gestoßen bin...)

Nur um das mit dem Arzt noch mal zu erwähnen


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2008)

Den Thread sollte man wohl umbennen in:

Bist du neu hier? Ist heute Mittwoch? Und du auf Arbeit?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Verdammt jetzt ist es soweit...
> Ich habe gedacht nur ich wäre Krank und alleine in meiner kleinen verückten Welt... Doch anscheinend habe ich mich mich getäuscht...
> Es gibt sie, da draussen, Menschen die genauso verrückte Gedanken haben wie ich... Doch sie halten ihre Meinung nicht zurück ....
> Nein sie wollen schockieren und Leute verschrecken...
> ...




Ja.. oke.. das kriegt der beste Seelenklemptner nicht mehr hingebogen..


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> VERDAMMT FIND ICH DAS KLASSE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ICH BIN NICHT DER EINZIGE VERRÜCKTE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> JEAHH JETZT HAB ICH EINE AUSREDE!!!!!!!!!



hehe humanflower  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber sag, gehts dir auch wirklich gut?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Den Thread sollte man wohl umbennen in:
> 
> Bist du neu hier? Ist heute Mittwoch? Und du auf Arbeit?
> 
> ...




Dafür *g*


Huhu^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

so re^^

ja need pinguin im spiel

frag mich warum es keine pinguine in wow gibt ^^

ich frag mal heute abend einen gm^^

mfg


----------



## humanflower (23. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ja.. oke.. das kriegt der beste Seelenklemptner nicht mehr hingebogen..



Das stimmt leider...naja was solls ich muss damit leben


Slavery schrieb:


> hehe humanflower
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja eigentlich schon... wären nur nicht diese Stimmen in meinem Kopf die sich dauernd streiten^^


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> so re^^
> 
> ja need pinguin im spiel
> 
> ...




Hihi, mach das, aber dann bitte Screenie vom Wortwechsel posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bin ma Mittag-mampfen^^

/afk


----------



## Fumacilla (23. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Auf meinem werden Gnome auch erwähnt *gg*



dito... ich spann immer Gnome in meinen Bogen bei meinem Hunter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich kenn nen tauren der heisst "gnomamhuf" omg... ich konnt nich anders sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (23. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hihi, mach das, aber dann bitte Screenie vom Wortwechsel posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die Screens will ich auch sehen!
Achja guten Appetit


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dafür *g*
> Huhu^^



Auch dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ humanflower:
Immer diese blöden Stimmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

human, haste mal rangezoomt an son Gnom ? wo isn der bitte süß ? der hat falten und n fieses face, das geht überhaupt nich.....
ab mit denen ins verstrahlte Gnomeregan und Tür zu ^^

mfg, der Pinguin - Tank

@Bist du neu hier? Ist heute Mittwoch? Und du auf Arbeit?  DAFÜR ^^


----------



## humanflower (23. April 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> dito... ich spann immer Gnome in meinen Bogen bei meinem Hunter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tja wäre dies möglich wäre es wohl die gefährlichste und tödliche Munition!

Und erwähnte ich schon mal meine Abneigung gegen milchkühe auf 2 beinen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

pinguine passe ja eh am besten in nordend 

man kan ja 2 verschiedene pinguine mache die untoten blutrüsntigen killerpinguine und die liebe pinguine^^ und dan so ne art sporregar zeug machen wen man ehrfürchtig ist kriegt man nen pingu als haustier lol ey ich würde nru noch ruf farmen^^

mfg


----------



## humanflower (23. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> human, haste mal rangezoomt an son Gnom ? wo isn der bitte süß ? der hat falten und n fieses face, das geht überhaupt nich.....
> ab mit denen ins verstrahlte Gnomeregan und Tür zu ^^


Aaaalso... mein Gnom hat keine Falten und voll das niedliche Gesicht!
Und doch das geht...und wie das geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gnomeregan mach ich zwischendurch alleine solo um meinen beitrag zu leisten das wir unsere Hauptstadt wieder bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

genau, lasst heute alle mal die GMs anschreiben und nach Pinguinen fragen....wenn wir die ganz viel nerven geben die uns sicher welche mitm nächsten Patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (23. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> man kan ja 2 verschiedene pinguine mache die untoten blutrüsntigen killerpinguine und die liebe pinguine^^ und dan so ne art sporregar zeug machen wen man ehrfürchtig ist kriegt man nen pingu als haustier lol ey ich würde nru noch ruf farmen^^


klingt gut sollten sie wirklich einführen
/dafür


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

wolltest nich essen gehen ? XD


----------



## humanflower (23. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> wolltest nich essen gehen ? XD


wenn meinst?


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Tja wäre dies möglich wäre es wohl die gefährlichste und tödliche Munition!
> 
> Und erwähnte ich schon mal meine Abneigung gegen milchkühe auf 2 beinen...
> 
> ...



Da hast du wohl recht, den Gnom Schurken in den Bogen eingespannt und ab damit zum Feind, der wird sich wundern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Milchkühe, die keine Milch geben, sind kein Milchkühe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> genau, lasst heute alle mal die GMs anschreiben und nach Pinguinen fragen....wenn wir die ganz viel nerven geben die uns sicher welche mitm nächsten Patch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja frag du auch 
und dan posten wir mrogen mal was die so geschrieben haben versuche nen guten screen hinzikriegen^^

ach ja NEUES AVA^^ naja erstes^^

jaja die pingus imba halt^^

mfg


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> wenn meinst?



Ich glaub er verwechselt dich mit Xe^^


----------



## humanflower (23. April 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Da hast du wohl recht, den Gnom Schurken in den Bogen eingespannt und ab damit zum Feind, der wird sich wundern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der wird sich nicht mehr wundern dafür bleibt ihm überhaupt keine Zeit mehr^^

Naja... sagen wir halt zuchtbullen^^

Edit:1200


----------



## humanflower (23. April 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich glaub er verwechselt dich mit Xe^^


Hab aber nicht wirklich ähnlichkeit^^


----------



## Telbion (23. April 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> dito... ich spann immer Gnome in meinen Bogen bei meinem Hunter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mein armer Schurke hat schon Rückenprobleme weil die Gnome so klein sind und er sich für ne Kopfnuss nach unten verbiegen muss wie Hölle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

GEGEN Gnome, FÜR die Umbenennung des Threads...bin auch auf der Arbeit ^^


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

ihr verwirrt mich ^^ ja hab dich verwechselt, sry ^^
oder man tauscht einfach Gnome gegen Pinguine, Startgebiet is ja eh voller Schnee also passt das.....außerdem leben nicht alle Pinguine im Schnee, es gibt auch tropische *klugscheiß*


----------



## humanflower (23. April 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> GEGEN Gnome


/notiert
sobald wir die Herschafft in Azeroth an uns gerissen haben wirst auch du einsehen das nur wir, die Gnome das Recht haben alle anderen Rasse rumzukomandieren XD


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

meno warum hab ich immer das pech und lande zuunterst auf der seite -.-^^

gm heute anwispern und fragen warum keine pinguine in wow^^

man könnte ja so das ticket formulieren:

Hallo

ich habe da mal eine frage. Warum gibt es in Wow eigendlich keine Pinguine? wird es mit Wotlk Pinguine geben? ich wünshce mir schon lange einen Pinguin leider geht das in RL nich tund wir haben hier keinen Zoo in der nähe, würde es den Pinguine in Wotlk geben? wäre auf jedenfal voll cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

noja so in der art^^

mfg


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2008)

Puh! Ich fühle mich zuhause.... nach dem sich Humanflower seelisch "ausgezogen" hat und sich dazu bekennt völlig bekloppt zu sein! ^^

Ich steh auch total auf Gnome!! Wenn ich einen seh, hab ich immer dieses unstillbare Bedürfnis ein Feuer zu machen und ihn mit scharfen Gewürzen zu pfeffern...... 

Ich steh auch auf Gnomegan! Das ist ja wie ein Hordenschlaraffenland! Allerdings muß ich an dieser Stelle noch anmerken das Blizzard in der Hinsicht die Horde echt im Stich läßt!! Es gibt weder ein Gnomragoutkochrezept, noch gibts in Gnomegan irgendwo für uns Gewürze zu kaufen!!

Danke Blizzard ihr seid echt so unfair!^^

*Humanflower hat recht!! Es sollte viel mehr Gnome geben!!*


----------



## KilJael (23. April 2008)

Hey ich mag Gnome, wenn sie tot von mir legen und mein Raptor noch in der Leiche rumwühlt, könnte ja Fleisch drinnen sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja ich bi dann mal raus wegen Mittagspause und danach muss ich endlich mal anfangen was zutun sonst gibts Ärger, bis nächsten Mittwoch sag ich mal   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ihr verwirrt mich ^^ ja hab dich verwechselt, sry ^^
> oder man tauscht einfach Gnome gegen Pinguine, Startgebiet is ja eh voller Schnee also passt das.....außerdem leben nicht alle Pinguine im Schnee, es gibt auch tropische *klugscheiß*




ja die Zwegpinguine leben in südaustralien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fals doppelpost ist ABSICHT^^

mfg^^


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Bin dann mal kurz Mittag machen bis dann!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MAHLZEIT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

genau, so n bissl auf die Tränendrüse drücken ;-)


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

dito, eben beim Bäcker


----------



## humanflower (23. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich steh auch total auf Gnome!! Wenn ich einen seh, hab ich immer dieses unstillbare Bedürfnis ein Feuer zu machen und ihn mit scharfen Gewürzen zu pfeffern......
> Ich steh auch auf Gnomegan! Das ist ja wie ein Hordenschlaraffenland! Allerdings muß ich an dieser Stelle noch anmerken das Blizzard in der Hinsicht die Horde echt im Stich läßt!! Es gibt weder ein Gnomragoutkochrezept, noch gibts in Gnomegan irgendwo für uns Gewürze zu kaufen!!






KilJael schrieb:


> Hey ich mag Gnome, wenn sie tot von mir legen und mein Raptor noch in der Leiche rumwühlt, könnte ja Fleisch drinnen sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich mag euch beide nicht... ihr seit soo gemein zu Gnomen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

und ich mag euch alle nicht einfach meine beiträge ignorieren tz^^

und alle gehen essen meno

mfg


----------



## humanflower (23. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und ich mag euch alle nicht einfach meine beiträge ignorieren tz^^
> 
> und alle gehen essen meno
> 
> mfg


Wie kamm es eigentlich zu dem Pinguin gespräch?
Achja ich schreib heute abend nen gm an und frag mal nach^^
Will auch Pinguine als spielbare Klasse


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Ich mag euch beide nicht... ihr seit soo gemein zu Gnomen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hallo? Wir sind H O R D L E R !! Nicht genug damit das du nichtmal auf dem Donnerfels ein anständiges Steak bekommst, nein! Jetzt sollen wir auch noch mit kleinen fipsigen Allianzler mitleid haben, die einem zwischen den Beinen rumrennen und einen MIT ABSICHT stolpern lassen!!

Das ist der Lauf der Natur! Großer Troll frisst kleinen Gnom!^ ^ Das ist wie Schere, Stein & Papier!
Dafür wird ne Gruppe Gnome von einem erlegten Tauren einen ganzen Monat lang satt! So! Gegenüber wem ist das jetzt unfair? hm?? hm??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2008)

*SchildandenThreadeinganghäng*

*Bin essen, Gnome sind aufs herzlichste eingeladen*


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Wie kamm es eigentlich zu dem Pinguin gespräch?
> Achja ich schreib heute abend nen gm an und frag mal nach^^
> Will auch Pinguine als spielbare Klasse




aus seite 270 hats angefangen wegen irgendeinem chef von einem^^


oke morgen wird dan hier reingepostet was dabei rauskommt mit screen natürlich^^ 

mfg


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

aaaalso, als spielbare Klasse wirds schwer einen Pingu zu bekommen, aber so als Haustier wäre super geil, son kleiner tapsiger, drolliger Pingu *schwärm*


----------



## humanflower (23. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Das ist der Lauf der Natur! Großer Troll frisst kleinen Gnom!^ ^
> Dafür wird ne Gruppe Gnome von einem erlegten Tauren einen ganzen Monat lang satt! So! Gegenüber wem ist das jetzt unfair? hm?? hm??


*Schaut in seinen Kühlschrank*
Naja sagen wir drei wochen an dem hier war kaum was dran^^
Und Trolle schmecken nicht!
Einigen wir uns auf unentschieden?


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> aaaalso, als spielbare Klasse wirds schwer einen Pingu zu bekommen, aber so als Haustier wäre super geil, son kleiner tapsiger, drolliger Pingu *schwärm*




jo das klar^^

die sollte da wieder so ne rolle machen wie die sporregar typen da kriegt man auch ein haustier wen man ehrfrüchtig ist.

mal gespannt was die gms heute abend sagen^^

mfg


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

das wirdn Spass XD


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

hei nice ava

lol scheise schaut euch das mal an -.-

http://www.blick.ch/news/ausland/das-wurde...der-zunge-89212


mfg


----------



## humanflower (23. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hei nice ava
> 
> lol scheise schaut euch das mal an -.-
> 
> ...


Beileid....


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

buähhh, du kranke Sau XD


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

need pingu
oder nen kiwi

wisst ihr wo man Kiwis kaufen kann?^^ (der vogel)


was den ich war am zeitung lesen (internet) und da stand die da drin)

mfg


----------



## Tr0ll3 (23. April 2008)

omg ist das eklig


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

sauber, hab mir grad was zu essen geholt, das kann ich jetzt erstmal liegen lassen, danke *kotz*

;-)


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wisst ihr wo man Kiwis kaufen kann?^^ (der vogel)
> was den ich war am zeitung lesen (internet) und da stand die da drin)
> 
> mfg



das sind keine Haustiere ^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

naja die meisten waren ja essen ....
sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## humanflower (23. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> sauber, hab mir grad was zu essen geholt, das kann ich jetzt erstmal liegen lassen, danke *kotz*
> 
> ;-)


HAHA würd mich stressen


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> das sind keine Haustiere ^^




ich will aber einen sonst gehe ich einen klauen^^

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

rööö ^^

Verdammt.. warum habt ihr so viel geschrieben*zurück blätter und alles durchles*


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

lol, ausm Zoo ? das wär ma ne Aktion XD

Bildzeitung : " Bekloppter WoW- Zocker klaut Kiwi aus Zoo weil Blizzard keine implementiert!"

ich lieg flach XD


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> lol, ausm Zoo ? das wär ma ne Aktion XD
> 
> Bildzeitung : " Bekloppter WoW- Zocker klaut Kiwi aus Zoo weil Blizzard keine implementiert!"
> 
> ich lieg flach XD




loooooooool jaaa^^

gibts die kiwis in den zoos?^^

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> loooooooool jaaa^^
> 
> gibts die kiwis in den zoos?^^
> 
> mfg



O Gott!! Bringt ihn doch nich auf sowas!! xD


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

bestimmt, vielleicht nich in jedem, aber in einigen sicher ^^
dann weiß ich ja wen ich verpfeiff wenns morgen in der Bild steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> bestimmt, vielleicht nich in jedem, aber in einigen sicher ^^
> dann weiß ich ja wen ich verpfeiff wenns morgen in der Bild steht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lol 

naja ich wohne aber in der schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

ne eigendlich dachte ich an ich gehe nach wo imemr die kiwis wohnen Madagaskar oder Neuseeland glaubs 
udn hol mir ein ei von denen^^

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Warum erinnert mich 'Pinguin-Priester' eigentlich so sehr an 'Schweine-Priester' *grübel*


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Warum erinnert mich 'Pinguin-Priester' eigentlich so sehr an 'Schweine-Priester' *grübel*



schweine sind zu essen da und Pinguine sind einfach nur geil^^

mfg


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

LOL Schweine Priester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Natsu :  ja Neuseeland, aber dasn bissl weit.....wenn du die Kohle hast dahin zu reisen kannste dir sicher ausm Zoo auch einen kaufen, oder hat die Schweiz keine Zoos ?


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> LOL Schweine Priester
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




man kann tiere im zoo kaufen?^^

doch 2 doer so ode rmehr?^^

naja kenne den in Zürich und Basel sind glaub die grösste da hab ich aber noch keinen Kiwi gesehen

mhm man gm fragen warum es in zürich und Basel keine kiwis hat und wo man welche kaufen kann^^

mfg


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

lol, ich sehs kommen, heute abend spammen wir die GMs zu und morgen whinen wir hier rum weil wir gebannt sind wegen GM Belästigung....

FETT: ich bin in deiner Sig XD


----------



## m1gu3l (23. April 2008)

da is man mal net am pc und schon sind wir hier 3 seiten weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ich liebe den mittwoch thread :>

*für jeden warme frikadellen mit brötchen und ketchup und senf und mayo hinstell*


----------



## Salavora (23. April 2008)

Vote for Pinguine-Kostüme für Gnome!

Oder Pinguinrobotor, die von Gnomeningies hergestellt werden können!

Die Haustier Idee gefällt mir dazu auch ^^

(interessanter Mitwochs-Thread, muss wohl mal öffter hier vorbei kommen *g*)


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Vote for Pinguine-Kostüme für Gnome!
> 
> Oder Pinguinrobotor, die von Gnomeningies hergestellt werden können!
> 
> ...




ich würde dan sofort ingi skillen^^

frikadellen nehme und sich volstopfen tun (gibts net in der schweiz)

und wb an alle die gekommen sind


mfg


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

m1gu3l schrieb:


> da is man mal net am pc und schon sind wir hier 3 seiten weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sorry hatte grad Weißwurst-Brotzeit *auf den Bauch kuck* da passt nix mehr rein ^.^


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Sorry hatte grad Weißwurst-Brotzeit *auf den Bauch kuck* da passt nix mehr rein ^.^




egal runter damit^^

mfg


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

mjam mjam, bei mir passt immer was rein, ich werd einfach nich Dicker, meine Mam macht sich schon Sorgen, immer is der Kühlschrank leer ^^

btt: need dringen Pingu-Pet, aber der bräucht dann auchn coolen Namen... Pete Pinguin zB oder so ^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

mhm nen namen schwer zu sagen^^

ich weis es er wird HORST heisen^^

mfg


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

So Mahlzeit, bin wieder da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fals es jemanden interessiert, es war sehr lecker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (23. April 2008)

*Firkadelle nehm*
Danke fürs Mittagessen!


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> So Mahlzeit, bin wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wb^^ gut gut

hey auch neues ava ^^

Pinguine an die MACHT

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Boah ihr habt ja jetz alle Pingus als Ava ... will auch .. *suchen geh*


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Fals es jemanden interessiert, es war sehr lecker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



klar ^^

hm, Horst is so mainstream, da brauchts was cooleres ^^


----------



## m1gu3l (23. April 2008)

für euch stell ich doch immer nen gedekten tisch hin :>

ja also den pingu nehm ich dann auch bitte und den namen HORST wollte ich :'(
aber nunja dann heist meiner eben Peter oder Uwe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber so nen pet für das neue addon wäre doch ne gute sache....passt dann auch zur landschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

WALTER?^^ edit: ne ist scheise -.-

wuschel^^

mhm könnte ich ja noch nen gm fragen ob er schauen kann das wir nen pingu pet kriegen 

so vllt collectors edition von Wotlk?
wär doch geil

mfg


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wb^^ gut gut
> 
> hey auch neues ava ^^
> 
> ...



Dankööö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Seh ich auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich edhrlich bin, die Idee kam von dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

ich habs.....der Name ist.....achtung....

*LINUX*


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Boah ihr habt ja jetz alle Pingus als Ava ... will auch .. *suchen geh*



ja Pingu-Power  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

m1gu3l schrieb:


> für euch stell ich doch immer nen gedekten tisch hin :>
> 
> ja also den pingu nehm ich dann auch bitte und den namen HORST wollte ich :'(
> aber nunja dann heist meiner eben Peter oder Uwe
> ...



nene, das wirdn standard Name....so wie das Schwein und Lurky oder so :-)


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
> 
> ich habs.....der Name ist.....achtung....
> 
> *LINUX*




rofl denke das darf man wohl net benutzen

wen dan Linuxy oder Wuschel^^

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Wuhu jetzt hab ich auch einen *froi*

Ja die Idee mit Collectors Edition find ich auch klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

na Wuschel passt nich so ganz, sind ja nich wirklich Wuschelig, aber du hast verstanden worums mir geht ^^

Platschy....ka, ich bin nich so kreativ ^^

Edit: lol Xelyna XD


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wuhu jetzt hab ich auch einen *froi*
> 
> Ja die Idee mit Collectors Edition find ich auch klasse
> 
> ...



lol apple Pingu^^

jo warte schon di eganz ezeit bsi endlich bekannt wird ob es ne collectors edition geben wird hoffe schon 


naja die baby pinguine sind wuschelig^^

mhm Purky?^^ ne hört sich so dreckig an 
Punky und dan hat der so ne Punk firesur oder so^^

mfg


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

davon kannste ausgehen, und wir bekommen eine geschenkt, weil wir die Idee hatten mit dem Pet was man mit der CE bekommt XD


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wuhu jetzt hab ich auch einen *froi*
> 
> Ja die Idee mit Collectors Edition find ich auch klasse
> 
> ...



top und wunderschön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> davon kannste ausgehen, und wir bekommen eine geschenkt, weil wir die Idee hatten mit dem Pet was man mit der CE bekommt XD




wäre ja schon sau geil wen die mit der CE wirklich nen pungu als pet hinzufügen ^^

naja heute gm day^^

wen er fragt kann ich noch was für dich tun frag ich ihn mal wegen der ce ob es eine gibt muahahah gm 2 stunden beschäftigen^^

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke :>

Ich hoff auch voll darauf dass es 'ne CE gibt, hab deshalb auch noch nicht vorbestellt^^


----------



## Telbion (23. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> need pingu
> oder nen kiwi
> 
> wisst ihr wo man Kiwis kaufen kann?^^ (der vogel)
> ...



Ich glaube in Finnland gibts diese Lösung für dein Kiwi-Problem,
da haste beides und weißt warum es so wenig Vögel und so viele Früchte gibt:

http://www.jhn.se/images/kiwi.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Danke :>
> ...



naja ich hab die normale version schon besteltl kan die aber jederzeit wieder löschen^^
ich meien fals es keine ce gibt will ich sie ja haben bevor es ausverkauft ist -.-^^


need pingu haustier

mfg


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> Ich glaube in Finnland gibts diese Lösung für dein Kiwi-Problem,
> da haste beides und weißt warum es so wenig Vögel und so viele Früchte gibt:
> 
> http://www.jhn.se/images/kiwi.jpg
> ...




du Monster der arme Kiwi nieder mit den Finnen -.-

armer Kiwi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (23. April 2008)

ihr seit voll krank ^^
nen paar stunden nicht in den threat geguckt und schon zig seiten weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zum thema 
<------ mag auch nur gnome zum frühstück 
mein taure wird von denen nie satt - muss dann hungrig zur arbeit und ist dann immer unausstehlich!

ich kriege heute kein mittag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  erst ab 18uhr gibts was zu futtern..
brötchen mittags zählen nicht als essen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hat heute schon einer nen bier ausgegeben?
*kistepilshinstell*


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

BOAH ICH PISS MICH AN XD


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> hat heute schon einer nen bier ausgegeben?
> *kistepilshinstell*



du bist mein Retter :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> ihr seit voll krank ^^
> nen paar stunden nicht in den threat geguckt und schon zig seiten weiter
> 
> 
> ...




zum thema und du redest über gnome möge der herr der Pinguine und der Kiwis dich niedermetzeln und den sklaven (Gnome) den frass vorwerfen ...^^

mfg


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> hat heute schon einer nen bier ausgegeben?
> *kistepilshinstell*



oh ne, aber du hast es ja gemacht, danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> BOAH ICH PISS MICH AN XD



Lass das lieber, denk daran irgendwer muss es wieder aufwischen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

stimmt, und da ich hier der einzige im Büro bin darf ich das sicher machen ^^
man ich will heim zocken, die GMs nerven und mein Jäg0r auf 70 spieln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> BOAH ICH PISS MICH AN XD




Iiiiiiiiiiiiiih!!


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

lol 

kommt vor^^

mfg


----------



## Salavora (23. April 2008)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> *kistepilshinstell*



*Kiste Kölsch mit Pinguin-Decko-Aufdruck daneben stell*


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> *Kiste Kölsch mit Pinguin-Decko-Aufdruck daneben stell*



ws den das?^^

ach ja ihr habt in deutschland so einen ice Tea wo pinguine drauf sind ^^

mfg


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

Kölsch is kein Eis Tee.... wir haben hier nur etwas mehr Biersorten als die Schweizer ^^


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Kölsch = Eistee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach Xelyna der wird sich schon nich anurinieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (23. April 2008)

Nope, Kölsch ist nun echt kein Eistee ^^
Auch wenn ich gehört hab, das Kölsch mit Pfirsich-Eistee gemisch gut schmecken soll^^


----------



## Salavora (23. April 2008)

Nope, Kölsch ist nun echt kein Eistee ^^
Auch wenn ich gehört hab, das Kölsch mit Pfirsich-Eistee gemisch gut schmecken soll^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Kölsch = Eistee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne ich weis das kölsch kein ice tea ist also hätte es net gedacht^^

ach ja schaut mal heir rein

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...953&sid=3#0

mfg


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

meinst jetzt vom Geschmack her ? oder vom Alk her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne ich weis das kölsch kein ice tea ist also hätte es net gedacht^^
> 
> ach ja schaut mal heir rein
> 
> ...



yeah, sehr geil ^^


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne ich weis das kölsch kein ice tea ist also hätte es net gedacht^^



Achso hatte sich nur so angehört sry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Achso hatte sich nur so angehört sry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



egal 

und ja ich weis ihr habt so 10 tausen komische sachen da oben hab ja ne freundin wo in deutschland wohnt

mfg


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=39754&st=

XD


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

ach und Xelyna, du hast Pingu-Hexer unter deinem Bild vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

noch geiler muahahaha need pingus^^

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> ach und Xelyna, du hast Pingu-Hexer unter deinem Bild vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nöö ich bin doch die Königin der pöhsen Pingus^^


----------



## snooze.G5 (23. April 2008)

*Natsumee einen Pinguin geb*
so



Ps: Die letze Dose Bärenmarke Kaffeemilch wurde gefunden!!!!
70 Personen stürmen die Küche, es ist schrecklich *angst*


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

stimmt mhm also musst du ne frau sein cool^^

wie heisen eigendlich weibliche pingus?

Pingua?^^

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> stimmt mhm also musst du ne frau sein cool^^
> 
> wie heisen eigendlich weibliche pingus?
> 
> ...




Pingas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

snooze.G5 schrieb:


> Ps: Die letze Dose Bärenmarke Kaffeemilch wurde gefunden!!!!
> 70 Personen stürmen die Küche, es ist schrecklich *angst*



*in den Arm nehm und tröst, dann Ärmel hochkrempel und in der Küche rumwüte um die Milch zu sichern....Bombspot save*


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

Pinguinin ?


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

meinen Pingu in die küche stell (massenspot) und freier durchgang^^

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Pinguline 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Pinguinin ?




Pinguline hört sicha uch gut an hehe^^

gibts das?^^

mfg


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

ne sicher nich ^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

wisst ihr wie russische Pingus heisen?

Pingovskis

oder so^^

Ex-jugoslavische Pingus

Pingovich

Chinesishce Pingus

Pingchan

schweizer pingus:

Mänlich Peter
weiblich Heidi^^

mfg^^


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Jetzt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;dit: Oh Gott xD


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

das is gut XD


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> das is gut XD



danke danke ^^

so macht arbeiten spass^^

schaut euch meine ava genau an scheise ist der zum totlachen .... ich darf den net mal zu lange anschauen omg hilfee ^^

mfg


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Pingas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



< Xenya, Königin der Pingas >

Juhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

brauchst noch nen König  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

<-- als König meld ^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> <-- als König meld ^^




vergiss es wen dan ich^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder ne ihr köni gund königin und ich Pingu Gott^^

mfg


----------



## snooze.G5 (23. April 2008)

Die Pingus aus Madagaskar heißen übrigens 

Skipper, Private und Rico !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

snooze.G5 schrieb:


> Die Pingus aus Madagaskar heißen übrigens
> 
> Skipper, Private und Rico !
> 
> ...



sind doch 4 pingus^^

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

<- allein herrschende Königin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

tz da ist sie die einzige frau hie rund schon will sie über uns herrschen ...^^

mfg


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

wobei Skipper und Private Ränge aus der Marine sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der vierte wäre dann der Käptn


----------



## Med!um (23. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Med!um schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




???^^

mfg


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> <- allein herrschende Königin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



König König König  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> tz da ist sie die einzige frau hie rund schon will sie über uns herrschen ...^^
> 
> mfg



Klar erfasst Untertan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

hm, aber Pinguine sind Herdentiere, da gibts kein König oder so, das Demokratie ^^

Xelyna is weiblich ? das hättet ihr mir nich erzählen dürfen, da werd ich nur wieder zur Flirtmaschine XD


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

musst aber zuerst an mir vorbei ^^

naja das merkt man doch also hab das schon siet paar seiten festgestellt^^

mfg


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

bin eben nich der schnellste, is in manchen Lebenslagen aber von Vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> da werd ich nur wieder zur Flirtmaschine XD




Bitte nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

HILFE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (23. April 2008)

snooze.G5 schrieb:


> Die Pingus aus Madagaskar heißen übrigens
> 
> Skipper, Private und Rico !
> 
> ...



Hast Kowalskie vergessen!
Skipper war der Anführer,
Private der kleinste mit den vielen Fragen,
Rico der mit den Messern,
und Kowalski der Logistiker ^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> bin eben nich der schnellste, is in manchen Lebenslagen aber von Vorteil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja wen du lansgahm auto fährst hat vorteile als wen du shcnel fährst udn geblitzt wirst -.-

jedoch nachteil wen da ne frau mti dir schreibst und du benimmst dich wie ein ehm MANN und dan hast pech^^

mfg


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Hast Kowalskie vergessen!
> Skipper war der Anführer,
> Private der kleinste mit den vielen Fragen,
> Rico der mit den Messern,
> und Kowalski der Logistiker ^^



GENAU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du bist mein Held ^^ ich bin Skipepr *erster*


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja wen du lansgahm auto fährst hat vorteile als wen du shcnel fährst udn geblitzt wirst -.-
> 
> jedoch nachteil wen da ne frau mti dir schreibst und du benimmst dich wie ein ehm MANN und dan hast pech^^
> 
> mfg



ich seh schon, wir reden nich vom selben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> GENAU
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nix da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> HILFE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (23. April 2008)

bevor ich es ganz vergesse melde mich schon mal für nächsten mittwoch ab!
da hab ich urlaub und muss mich schon mal seelisch auf vattertach vorbereiten und vielleicht mal mein fahrrad durchchecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
fahrt ihr da auch vollig sinnfrei den ganzen tach mit dem fahrrad durch die gegend haltet an jeder kreuzung an und trinkt soviel das keiner mehr am nächsten tag weiss wie alle nach haus gekommen sind oder ist das nur bei uns so? ^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Nix da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lol da ist ja jemand herrschsüchtig^^

mfg


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> bevor ich es ganz vergesse melde mich schon mal für nächsten mittwoch ab!
> da hab ich urlaub und muss mich schon mal seelisch auf vattertach vorbereiten und vielleicht mal mein fahrrad durchchecken
> 
> 
> ...




nur bei euch so

mfg


----------



## Salavora (23. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> GENAU
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*g* wohl eher Heldin *sich als Frau outed*

nehm gern den Posten von Rico und metzel dann die Feinde unserer werten Königin nieder!
(und stell nebenbei das buff-food Sushi her)



Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> bevor ich es ganz vergesse melde mich schon mal für nächsten mittwoch ab!
> da hab ich urlaub und muss mich schon mal seelisch auf vattertach vorbereiten und vielleicht mal mein fahrrad durchchecken
> 
> 
> ...



Bei uns relativ ähnlich, nur wird da gewandert statt mit dem Fahrrad gefahren und es geht der gesamte Schützenverein, nicht nur die Männer los. (irgendwer muss die ja am ende wieder nachhause kriegen ;-))


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> bevor ich es ganz vergesse melde mich schon mal für nächsten mittwoch ab!
> da hab ich urlaub und muss mich schon mal seelisch auf vattertach vorbereiten und vielleicht mal mein fahrrad durchchecken
> 
> 
> ...



Ich muss mich auch abmelden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab meine Prüfung zum Bürokaufmann *angsthab*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> *g* wohl eher Heldin *sich als Frau outed*
> 
> nehm gern den Posten von Rico und metzel dann die Feinde unserer werten Königin nieder!
> (und stell nebenbei das buff-food Sushi her)




Engagiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> *g* wohl eher Heldin *sich als Frau outed*
> 
> nehm gern den Posten von Rico und metzel dann die Feinde unserer werten Königin nieder!
> (und stell nebenbei das buff-food Sushi her)
> Bei uns relativ ähnlich, nur wird da gewandert statt mit dem Fahrrad gefahren und es geht der gesamte Schützenverein, nicht nur die Männer los. (irgendwer muss die ja am ende wieder nachhause kriegen ;-))




oh noch ne frau mhm am ende bin ich der inzige mann hier ...

mfg


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (23. April 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich muss mich auch abmelden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



falls die so ist wie gross und aussenhandelskaufmann keine angst die war nicht schwer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja ist bei mir aber schon 7 jahre her  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> oh noch ne frau mhm am ende bin ich der inzige mann hier ...
> 
> mfg



Nicht solang ich hier bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

kacke, noch mehr Frauen, ok 2 geht, aber mit mehr komm ich nich klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> falls die so ist wie gross und aussenhandelskaufmann keine angst die war nicht schwer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



vor 7 jahren hab ich doch noch nich mal gewusst wie man abschlussprüfung schreibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber danke das du mir mut machst ^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

lol schlimm mit dir^^

wie alt seit ihr eigenldich??

ich bin 19 ^^ ja merkt man vllt net ist abe rso^^

hoffe bin net der älteste hier^^

mfg


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

<-- 21


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

faaaast 19  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (23. April 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> vor 7 jahren hab ich doch noch nich mal gewusst wie man abschlussprüfung schreibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich hab für meine prüfung nicht mal nen nachmittag gelernt und das obwohl es noch kein wow gab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ähm der älteste biste sicherlich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> <-- 21



ha net der älteste muahahaha^^

(auf die 2 damen gespammt bin)^^

mfg


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> faaaast 19
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hi, haste nich Lust aufn Kaffee ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

<-- auch 19 ^.^


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> ich hab für meine prüfung nicht mal nen nachmittag gelernt und das obwohl es noch kein wow gab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja du bist 26 oder 27 je nachdem wann du geburi hast^^

mfg


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> ich hab für meine prüfung nicht mal nen nachmittag gelernt und das obwohl es noch kein wow gab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Glaub ich auch da in seinem Namen 82 steckt, denke ich er ist 26 oder 27 oder 82?


----------



## McMo007 (23. April 2008)

warum gibts soviele leuts mit punguinen als avatar? O.o


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




rofl 82 

wrum aht er den den abshclus vor 7 jahren gemacht?^^

mfg


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> <-- auch 19 ^.^



Hi, haste Lust aufn Kaffee ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (23. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja du bist 26 oder 27 je nachdem wann du geburi hast^^
> 
> mfg



in nen paar tagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mitte mai um genau zu sein und dann wird der alte mann 26  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

McMo007 schrieb:


> warum gibts soviele leuts mit punguinen als avatar? O.o




weil pinguine geil sind??

@ maradil beachte den post von xellyna pls net

@ Xelyna kan sein das du Selina heist?^^

mfg


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

tja, dann isses Leben eh vorbei ^^


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> in nen paar tagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ach komm 26 is doch auch noch ziemlich jung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (23. April 2008)

<---- 23

und Pinguine sind klasse!

Btw: Viel Erfolg bei der Prüfung!


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

/ignore Maradil @ Ladys ?

nich böse sein ^^


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> @ Xelyna kan sein das du Selina heist?^^




Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntergottheit (23. April 2008)

ich bin cool


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> rofl 82
> 
> wrum aht er den den abshclus vor 7 jahren gemacht?^^
> 
> mfg



weil er halt ab und zu sitzen geblieben is kommt vor aber pssst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

Huntergottheit schrieb:


> ich bin cool



ne man, voll net ^^


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Huntergottheit schrieb:


> ich bin cool



Glückwunsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Keks?


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Huntergottheit schrieb:


> ich bin cool




schön für dich

@xelyna  naja hätt ja sein können ^^

@ slavery ab und zu?^^

mfg


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (23. April 2008)

Huntergottheit schrieb:


> ich bin cool



ne eher vollstramm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Huntergottheit schrieb:


> ich bin cool




Der schon wieder ^^..

Scrätcher! Wo bist du *g*


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> schön für dich
> 
> @xelyna  naja hätt ja sein können ^^
> 
> ...



ja ab und zu   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

mhm genau ich weis wan sie sollen mal bei den buffed comics da (gibts ja 2) die pinguine mal rein tun wil da mal nen pingu sehen^^

bei der letzten fitchet folge da hätten sie ruhig nstelle von dem skellet nen pingu da rein tun können muahahah wäre das geil gewesen aber nee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2008)

hiär Xeli!^^

na gut! Ihr habt es so gewollt! Wenn ihr alle auf Pinguin macht, klopf ich mir morgen ein Gnom-Bild hier rein...

*ärger*

Wo bin ich den hier?? Zoo? Abteilung Antarktis??^^


----------



## m1gu3l (23. April 2008)

*2 Cappuccino für die Damen hin stell und auf date hoff* xD

also me is 20 :> so könnts leben bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

ja, ab 20 könnts aufhören mit älter werden ^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> hiär Xeli!^^
> 
> na gut! Ihr habt es so gewollt! Wenn ihr alle auf Pinguin macht, klopf ich mir morgen ein Gnom-Bild hier rein...
> 
> ...




wer bsit den du?'^^

und alle pingu ava haben sonst seit ihr uncool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

mfg


----------



## Salavora (23. April 2008)

Danke für den Cappuccino aber solange du nen Mann bist, wirds mit den Date nichts. *g*

Bei 21 kanns aufhören, dann kann man überall legal ran und hin.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Danke für den Cappuccino aber solange du nen Mann bist, wirds mit den Date nichts. *g*.



mhm toll.... 
warum den?^^

mfg


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

Sala ich bin ne frau :-)


----------



## m1gu3l (23. April 2008)

wie kein date mitm mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das muss ich jetzt verarbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gibts bilder dazu? weil sonst versteh ichs doch net xD


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Sala ich bin ne frau :-)




beweise?^^

mfg


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

m1gu3l schrieb:


> wie kein date mitm mann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




lol wie geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

LOL


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. April 2008)

ihr könnt aufhören hier zu spammn, die server sind doch alle online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> LOL



was lol?

mfg


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ihr könnt aufhören hier zu spammn, die server sind doch alle online
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wir sind fleissige ARBEITER/Innen

mfg


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

ja aber wir haben den Thread umbenannt, wir sind arbeiten wir dürfen heir schreiben ^^


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ihr könnt aufhören hier zu spammn, die server sind doch alle online
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nein ich will unbedingt mal soviele Beiträge haben wie b1ubb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Spaß, spammen macht Spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1gu3l (23. April 2008)

alter ich siz auf der arbeit........jetzt nimm mir bitte net auch noch den letzten spaß an so nem mittwoch :'(


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

HALT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab DIE Idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich mach nen Thread auf, da kann das arbeitende Volk dann dann den ganzen reinspammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

genau

wir sollten vllt nen thread erstelle wo nur für arbeitende ist dan können wir da schön in ruhe schreiben^^

bevor du eins erstelslt solltest mti mod oder admin reden ob wir auch nen stickey kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

ne lass mal, dann regen sich wieder alle auf, nich das das hier ausartet, dann machts kein Spass mehr


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

oder wir missbrauchen den mittwoch thread auch an anderen tagen oder so ne wobei auf dauer wirds dan vllt langweilig

hab ich schon gesagt das ich einen Kiwi will?^^

mfg


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

oder wir missbrauchen den mittwoch thread auch an anderen tagen oder so ne wobei auf dauer wirds dan vllt langweilig

hab ich schon gesagt das ich einen Kiwi will?^^

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Sala willst du ein Date mit mir? :>


----------



## Salavora (23. April 2008)

Da schreibt man an seinem Programm weiter und schon ist wieder fast ne Seite voll. *g*

Kein Date mit nem Mann -> weil mich Männer nicht interessieren, sie sind mehr als Konkurenten zu sehen ;-)

Find den Thread hier eigentlich ganz gut, so wie er ist (würde nur nicht von anfang an hier alles lesen wollen ^^)


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Sala willst du ein Date mit mir? :>




wer will das nich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Da schreibt man an seinem Programm weiter und schon ist wieder fast ne Seite voll. *g*
> 
> Kein Date mit nem Mann -> weil mich Männer nicht interessieren, sie sind mehr als Konkurenten zu sehen ;-)
> 
> Find den Thread hier eigentlich ganz gut, so wie er ist (würde nur nicht von anfang an hier alles lesen wollen ^^)




interessant aber männer kann man nicht als konkurenz ansehen da ja nicht jede frau auf frauen steht^^

also bleibt da die konkurenz eigendlich weg

mfg


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> *Schaut in seinen Kühlschrank*
> Naja sagen wir drei wochen an dem hier war kaum was dran^^
> Und Trolle schmecken nicht!
> Einigen wir uns auf unentschieden?



In Ordnung! Unentschieden ist fair! ,-)



Natsumee schrieb:


> schweine sind zu essen da und Pinguine sind einfach nur geil^^
> mfg


Hm würde das dann bedeuten wenn es der Schweinepriester schafft geil zu sein ist es ein Saupriester?



Maradil schrieb:


> du bist mein Retter :-* :-* :-* :-*


Ja ja! Saufen am Arbeitsplatz!^^



ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ihr könnt aufhören hier zu spammn, die server sind doch alle online
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Welche Server? Hm... da war doch was....^^

Omg! Ich hab mich tatsächlich durch den ganzen Unsinn durchgelesen den ihr in meiner Abwesenheit geschrieben habt! Ich glaub jetzt bin ich grad wieder Pausenreif!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (23. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Sala willst du ein Date mit mir? :>






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  jetzt werden hier die einzigen zwei frauen verkuppelt ^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> wer will das nich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich net will lieber iens mti der königin^^

mfg


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

nene, nich an anderen Tagen, das isn heiliges Gebot, nur Mittwochs ^^

Ach so eine biste Sala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1gu3l (23. April 2008)

also mittwoch thread bleibt mittwoch thread und nen arbeiter thread gibts auch net......so kann man sich wenigstens immer auf den mittwoch freun xD

und wie gesagt zu dme thema konkurenz hätte ich gerne anschauungsbilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 icq: 3419303 zumübertragen der bilder versteht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S.: ich hab auch nen pingu als avatar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Ach so eine biste Sala
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja hat aber auch vorteile .....

mfg^^

hey transt alle auf Terrordar ....^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

m1gu3l schrieb:


> also mittwoch thread bleibt mittwoch thread und nen arbeiter thread gibts auch net......so kann man sich wenigstens immer auf den mittwoch freun xD
> 
> und wie gesagt zu dme thema konkurenz hätte ich gerne anschauungsbilder
> 
> ...




lol du dieb das mein pingu^^

wobei wen alle das gleichen nehmen würden lol^^

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> jetzt werden hier die einzigen zwei frauen verkuppelt ^^




Dafür bekomm ich keine Antwort von ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *schnäutz*


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dafür bekomm ich keine Antwort von ihr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aber hast ja was von mir gekriegt^^

mfg


----------



## Salavora (23. April 2008)

Sry, mein Prog will nicht so, wie ich will ^^ *abgelengkt ist*



Xelyna schrieb:


> Sala willst du ein Date mit mir? :>


*G*  Kommste rüber aufs andere Ufer? ;-)


----------



## m1gu3l (23. April 2008)

das pingu in apple format turnt sie halt net an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: maaaaan jetzt hat sie nen paar secs vor mir doch dem pingu in appleformat geantwortet :'( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

ich wäre für thma wechsel bevor heir die 2 frauen verschwinden oder so^^

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Sry, mein Prog will nicht so, wie ich will ^^ *abgelengkt ist*
> *G*  Kommste rüber aufs andere Ufer? ;-)




< Für alles offen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (23. April 2008)

*Den Pingu in Apple Format klasse find*

Keine Angst, noch hab ich was auf der Arbeit zu tun, schnapp euch Xel daher so schnell nicht weg ;-)


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> < Für alles offen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh nein schon angefangen...

wie ist das wetter so bei euch?^^

mfg


----------



## m1gu3l (23. April 2008)

was haltet ihr davon wenn diese paar leutz, die sich heir zusammen getan haben auf nem server was neues anfangen...also zusammen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eigene gild die da heisen könnte: buffed.de@arbeitendebevölkerung oder buffed.de@pinguin

also ich wär dabei :>


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

m1gu3l schrieb:


> was haltet ihr davon wenn diese paar leutz, die sich heir zusammen getan haben auf nem server was neues anfangen...also zusammen und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja ich bin schon gildenmeister von ner gilde da wirds bsichen schwer^^

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Nich noch ne Buffed-Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich komm gar nicht dazu auf andren Servern groß zu zocken^.^


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

du hast doch da nen 70er hexer^^

mfg


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2008)

ohhh jehhhh^^

Viel Spaß Xeni! Selbst der User der noch ein halbes Jahr später per SuFu über die Antwort von dir stolpert wird dich anschreiben! *gg*

Hoffe du hast deinen Nachrichtenkasten abgeschlossen bevor du die Antwort gepostet hast, nicht das er jetzt explodiert!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1gu3l (23. April 2008)

ach ihr memmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



war aber eigentlich auch nur nen fun vorschlag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so mal 10 mins afk xD bis denne danne


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> ohhh jehhhh^^
> 
> Viel Spaß Xeni! Selbst der User der noch ein halbes Jahr später per SuFu über die Antwort von dir stolpert wird dich anschreiben! *gg*
> 
> ...




wegen was den?

grad ncihts verstehen tun^^

mfg


----------



## Salavora (23. April 2008)

Ne Gilde wird schwer, komme ja mit meiner kaum mit (bin zuviel unterwegs)


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du hast doch da nen 70er hexer^^
> 
> mfg




Joah auf den Todeskrallen^^
Ne ich mein, wenn ich jetzt auf nem andren Server noch was kleines anfang werd ich da wohl nicht so oft online sein.. eigene Twinks auf den Krallen.. Priester leveln.. raiden.. farmen ... bin viel beschäftigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> ohhh jehhhh^^
> 
> Viel Spaß Xeni! Selbst der User der noch ein halbes Jahr später per SuFu über die Antwort von dir stolpert wird dich anschreiben! *gg*
> 
> ...




*angst* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Joah auf den Todeskrallen^^
> Ne ich mein, wenn ich jetzt auf nem andren Server noch was kleines anfang werd ich da wohl nicht so oft online sein.. eigene Twinks auf den Krallen.. Priester leveln.. raiden.. farmen ... bin viel beschäftigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aso von euch niemand auf Terrordar oder?^^

noch  80 min arbeiten dan feieraben MUAHAHAHAHA

seit ihr morgen auch noch da?

mfg^^


----------



## Salavora (23. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *angst*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Dolche zieht und beschützend davor stellt*


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> *Dolche zieht und beschützend davor stellt*




Wuhuu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

hm, sind die Frauen nu weg ?

btw @ Sala, wasn fürn Prog ?


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aso von euch niemand auf Terrordar oder?^^
> 
> noch  80 min arbeiten dan feieraben MUAHAHAHAHA
> 
> ...



Nö.. Berufsschule ...-.-'


----------



## Salavora (23. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aso von euch niemand auf Terrordar oder?^^
> 
> noch  80 min arbeiten dan feieraben MUAHAHAHAHA
> 
> ...


Noch was über 2h bis ich feierabend habe und bis dahin will ich auch das Program am laufen haben, ergo bin ich jetzt erstmal wieder weg.
Bin btw. auf Antonidas. (dritter Platz beim Serverfortschritt! YEAH!)

Bis nächsten Mittwoch ihr alle!


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Noch was über 2h bis ich feierabend habe und bis dahin will ich auch das Program am laufen haben, ergo bin ich jetzt erstmal wieder weg.
> Bin btw. auf Antonidas. (dritter Platz beim Serverfortschritt! YEAH!)
> 
> Bis nächsten Mittwoch ihr alle!



ciao ciao viel spass noch^^

mhm ich hab schulferien aber muss arbeiten hätte morgen normalerweise auch schule

hey schreibt mir mal ne pm damit wir hier net verloren gehen auf jedenfal top tag heute ^^

mfg


----------



## Salavora (23. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> hm, sind die Frauen nu weg ?
> 
> btw @ Sala, wasn fürn Prog ?


Programmiere für SAP und arbeite geade an nem Berechtigungskonzept nur irgendwie fragt mein Authority-check nicht das richtige Berechtigungsobjekt ab ^^

So, bin dann weg, bye!


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2008)

m1gu3l schrieb:


> was haltet ihr davon wenn diese paar leutz, die sich heir zusammen getan haben auf nem server was neues anfangen...also zusammen und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Horde, Konsortium, Gilde "BuffeD" bin in der Mittagspause als "Hin-u. wieder mal da"-Mitglied beigetreten..

Man erkennt mich auch sofort an meiner extrem Schüchternen Art...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

hm, SAP hock ich auch n ganzen Tag dran -.- aber so richtig raff ich den Mist heir auch nich, dann noch gl und hf ^^

bis Mittwoch  Sala(t)  (wasn Witz)


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> hm, SAP hock ich auch n ganzen Tag dran -.- aber so richtig raff ich den Mist heir auch nich, dann noch gl und hf ^^
> 
> bis Mittwoch  Sala(t)  (wasn Witz)




jo benutzen hier auch SAP voll das behinderte ding^^ naja was solls hatt halt alle paar stunden nen rekord im laden noja^^

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Horde, Konsortium, Gilde "BuffeD" bin in der Mittagspause als "Hin-u. wieder mal da"-Mitglied beigetreten..
> 
> Man erkennt mich auch sofort an meiner extrem Schüchternen Art...
> 
> ...




Ich glaub ich erstell mir da heut echt auch mal was :>


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

naja würde auch mitmachen nur leider hab ich mit meiner gilde so vie zu tun und freundin spielt auch auf terrordar naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

schon 16 Seiten wegen Pinguinen gespammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

ja die tiere sind ja auch genial nächste woch 

DER KIWI^^

mfg


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja würde auch mitmachen nur leider hab ich mit meiner gilde so vie zu tun und freundin spielt auch auf terrordar naja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*Dose "Mitleid" per PM schick*^^

Sie kann ja auch nen kleinen "Buffed"-Twink dort erstellen..... oder muß man das jetzt so verstehen das es taktisch unklug wäre, wenn sie dann auch nen Char dort hat? *g*


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haha, sehr cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> *Dose "Mitleid" per PM schick*^^
> 
> Sie kann ja auch nen kleinen "Buffed"-Twink dort erstellen..... oder muß man das jetzt so verstehen das es taktisch unklug wäre, wenn sie dann auch nen Char dort hat? *g*




lol ne wrum sollte das unklug sein 

ne wir sind aber eigendlich anti hordler^^

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne wir sind aber eigendlich anti hordler^^
> 
> mfg



Ihhh!!!!


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

Ich mag Horde :-)


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lol ne wrum sollte das unklug sein
> 
> ne wir sind aber eigendlich anti hordler^^
> 
> mfg



Boar! Gib mir sofort meine Dose Mitleid zurück!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

puuuh, halbe stunde noch ^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Ich mag Horde :-)



schleimer -.-^^

@xelyna hast glaub pm^^

mfg


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

jetzt spämmt er jeden mit pm zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

und ich meinte ich mage die horlder auf terrordar nicht (PvP server)

mfg^^


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2008)

Nix da Schleimer!^^

Er hat nur begriffen das es hier um die Community geht und weniger um so lapidare Dinge wie: Fraktionen....

Ich hätte auch nen Alli erstellt wenn die Mehrzahl dorthin gewollt hätte....

Spaß kann man weder nur bei den einen noch nur bei den Anderen haben! Die Leute die dabei sind machens aus!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Nix da Schleimer!^^
> 
> Er hat nur begriffen das es hier um die Community geht und weniger um so lapidare Dinge wie: Fraktionen....
> 
> ...



jaman, du hasts erfasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2008)

Aaach das ist doch einfach so! Bin ich als Allianzler unterwegs, hab ich natürlich der Allianz treue geschworen, bin ich als Hordler da, würd ich alles für die Horde machen.

Bin ich als Untoder unterwegs sind mir beide Fraktionen piep-schnurz-egal solange die Verlassenen dadurch nen Vorteil haben!^^

Alternativ kann man auch Untoder durch Blutelf und Verlassene durch Sindorai ersetzen!^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

ja ne ich meine ja net das ich net mit euch horde spielen würde abe rich mag die charakter von denen irgendwie net ^^

wäre mir in wow langweilig wäre ich sofort dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja ne ich meine ja net das ich net mit euch horde spielen würde abe rich mag die charakter von denen irgendwie net ^^
> 
> wäre mir in wow langweilig wäre ich sofort dabei
> 
> ...



Ah ja! Soll bedeuten das wir knapp über der Langeweile Skala liegen? so so! *fG*

Wol liegen wir denn auf der Skala genau? Über Langeweile und noch unter Wiederholungenserien in der Glotze gucken?^^


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> @xelyna hast glaub pm^^
> 
> mfg



Glaub ich auch *ins Postfach kuck*


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Glaub ich auch *ins Postfach kuck*



Hm?^^ Explodiert? *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Hm?^^ Explodiert? *g*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hm fast *g*


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Hm?^^ Explodiert? *g*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nach der Aussage vorhin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7 Minuten noch dann Feierabend ^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

mhm gz^^

nicht vergessen heute die pms auszufragen^^

also ich werds machen^^

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Nach der Aussage vorhin...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Noch 55 Mins -.-'


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2008)

bei mir noch kein Ende absehbar! mist mist mist!^^


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Noch 55 Mins -.-'



Du hast mein Mitgefühl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (23. April 2008)

ich bin weg, haut rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (23. April 2008)

Ich bin dann auch mal weg!!

Man siehts sich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schönen Tag und viel Spaß noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (23. April 2008)

Sind wir schon da?


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

ciao ciao schönen abend euch 2


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich bin ja noch da immerhin was oder?^^

mfg


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2008)

Wenn sich jetzt noch mehr verabschieden mach ich gleich das Forum zu und stürz mich in die Arbeit!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wenn sich jetzt noch mehr verabschieden mach ich gleich das Forum zu und stürz mich in die Arbeit!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Neiiiiiiiiiiiiiin!! SPRING NICHT!!!!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (23. April 2008)

da kommt man von der schule und erlebt sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2008)

Hast recht! Werd erstmal nen Kaffee trinken und DANN entscheiden ob ich hier weiter spamme oder arbeite!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

so leute ich geh auch sry

wünsch euch noch einen schönen abend und ne schöne woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg euer Pingu Priester^^


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Ich geh erst in 20 Minuten.. dann darfst du dich in die Arbeit stürzen^.^


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2008)

Und auf was soll ich mich bis dahin stürzen??^^


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Und auf was soll ich mich bis dahin stürzen??^^




*langsam heimlich wegschleich*


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2008)

Geh ruhig... ich werd mal das I-Net nach Strickanleitungen durchgoogeln und sie einfach mal ganz alleine hier reinposten.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BoOnzai (23. April 2008)

Naja ich muss noch bis 19:00 arbeiten ... warum nur bei so schönem Wetter? Die Terasse ruft (genauso wie mein Lappi^^) 

MfG der BoOnzai^^


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2008)

joh 19 uhr das wirds bei mir wohl auch......


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Ich geh in drei mins^^

*wink*

Man sieht sich auf dem Konsortium *lach*


----------



## Mystii (23. April 2008)

Noch jemand am start?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2008)

nicht wirklich!^^


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2008)

oder sagen wir... teilweise aber nur halbherzig, hättest ne Stunde früher herkommen sollen da war hier die Hölle los!


----------



## Mystii (23. April 2008)

och schade...naja


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (23. April 2008)

so nun auch von mir bye bye ich bin in 10 min wech  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
schönen tag noch und bis in zwei wochen ^^


----------



## Griese (23. April 2008)

Äh, ja, hab mir vorhin das Englische Sprachpaket geladen. Gleich installiert. Musste dann Patch 2.4 runterladen, hatte ich keine Lust, abgebrochen und das Deutsche wieder gewählt.

Wieso zur Hölle muss ich auch den deutschen Patch nochmal laden? oo


----------



## Scrätcher (24. April 2008)

Hier Humanflower! Wie versprochen hab ich ein Bild von nem Gnom reingemacht um damit zu beweisen das ich den Gnomen gegenüber Wohlgestimmt bin!^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (24. April 2008)

und weiter gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich hab gestern leider keinen GM erwischen können, bin on gekommen und dann direkt Kara und dann off.... aber wie siehts bei euch aus ? erzählt ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> und weiter gehts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




habs voll versaut -.-
da ich bis am sonntag 2k gold haben muss (liege imo net mal bei 500g) war ich so beshcäftigt mit questen bis ich mich aufgeregt hab und off gegangen bin als ich dan im bett war scheise gm vergessen -.-

naja werds heute nochmal versuchen 

mfg


----------



## Maradil (24. April 2008)

gibs zu du hattest Angst XD


----------



## Natsumee (24. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> gibs zu du hattest Angst XD



ne habs wirklich voll vergessen

naja vllt pak ichs heute abend^^

komm auf Terrordar so ca um 18-20 uhr und wisper mich an^^ damit ichs net vergesse

einfach ich wer: Natsu eingeben und zu 100% bin ich der einzige der da drauf steht entweder nen krieger oder prieste rbeide 70

mfg


----------



## humanflower (24. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Hier Humanflower! Wie versprochen hab ich ein Bild von nem Gnom reingemacht um damit zu beweisen das ich den Gnomen gegenüber Wohlgestimmt bin!^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sehr gut!
Ist zwar nur ein Lepragnom aber es beweist deinen guten willen!


----------



## Maradil (24. April 2008)

ne, heute is wieder Kara mitm 2ten Char -.- sry aber die GMs rennen ja nich weg ^^


----------



## Fumacilla (24. April 2008)

eh wenn ihr ausserhalb der regulären mittwoche postet ist der thread gar nich mehr so das highlight der woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (24. April 2008)

hast recht, also Schluß, sehen uns nächsten Mittwoch, hab euch liep 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (24. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Sehr gut!
> Ist zwar nur ein Lepragnom aber es beweist deinen guten willen!



Boar! Wie undankbar! Da schenkt man nem Gnom eine Geste des guten Willens und er nörgelt noch an der Geste herum!!

Ausserdem! Die Lepragnome sind die allerbesten Gnome! Ja sie transportieren auch deine Post vom AH zum Briefkasten!! Undank wohin man schaut in den Gnomlanden! 

Und wenn Blizzard irgendwann meine tägliche:

"Wann krieg ich endlich meinen LepraGnomkrieger-Ingenieur mit reitbarer Ernteschreddermaschine für die Fraktion Horde??" - Mails satt hatt,

dann werd auch ich mich ein stolzer Gnom schimpfen dürfen!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (24. April 2008)

Keiner möchte nen "Bin auf Arbeit-Thread" erstellen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann bin ich mal wieder arbeiten....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorhinger (29. April 2008)

Erster, und das schon Dienstag Abend -  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBooster007 (30. April 2008)

Schon wieder Mittwoch -.- ok, ich geb ne runde Kaffee aus ... und warte auf den Serverneustart.


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

och nö... nicht schon wieder mittwoch!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GKC04 (30. April 2008)

Ui mein allererster Beitrag hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mittwoch is schon doof... wobei es manche Mittwoche (Plural??? Oo) gibt, an denen man on kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen guten Skilltree für 'nen Hunter posten, der Entweder Alleine oder mit einem Paladin unterwegs ist?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spineshank (30. April 2008)

mittwoch happens  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

will eigentlich wieder wow zocken da ich gerade so viel glück beim Kobraschuppen Farmen hatte. Glaubt mir jetzt jeder erfahrene Lederer eh nicht wenn ich sage 12 schuppen in 17min. ^^

Was macht ihr eigentlich wenn die server wieder hoch fahren? Gleich wieder zocken?

Ich hab ja frei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

na sicher! was denn sonst?? aber eines würde ich gerne wissen... ist jetzt überhaupt irgendein server aktiv??


----------



## Spineshank (30. April 2008)

Nein, leider nix aktiv...

ich hab mir nen link auf dem desktop gemacht um schneller zuesehn falls ein realm doch on is xD (omg, memo an mich selbst: du bist süchtig, mach was dagegen)

falls du auch alle 10 min auf nen link klicken willst:


>>druck mich<<

gruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Releasa (30. April 2008)

*reinschleich frühstück mit allem drum und dran abstell schnell ne Tasse Kaffee trinkt und wieder leise rausschleich*

Wie erwartet... da hat man mal wieder frei und Server down....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na dann wieder ran an den Hausputz, irgendwann muss der ja auch mal erledigt werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

wäh!!!! ich glaub ich muss auch was gegen meine sucht machen... nur doof das ich gar nix anderes machen kann, keine hausarbeit oder sonstiges! ich hab momentan nich mal zigaretten.. die sin mir vor lauter langeweile schon ausgegangen


----------



## Crash_hunter (30. April 2008)

Morgen!!! mein beileid an alle  die Spätschicht frei krank oder urlaub haben.  kleiner tipp zu beschäftigung: Buffed.de hat tolle foren^^ und ich kann noch empfehlen die buffs shows nochmal anzusehn. Bringt echt fun wenn mna so sieht was sich in einem Jahr noch so getan hat.

Haut rein Junx muss in die Kinderquälanstallt


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (30. April 2008)

*kaffee und brötchen nehm* *mampf* endlich wieder mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was meint ihr ladys and gentlemen, knacken wir heute die 300 ? ^^

300 ?  THIS IS BUFFED *brüll* ^^


----------



## Destilatus (30. April 2008)

Ach mist jetzt wollte ich extra meine vorlesung heute früh verpennen und merke gerade das der server ja down ist >.< 

Denk ma das ich in die Stadt fahren wär und mir bis um 11 Die Zeit vertreibe. Was sagt ihr dazu ? :>


----------



## Spineshank (30. April 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> *kaffee und brötchen nehm* *mampf* endlich wieder mittwoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol musste richtig lachen als ich das "This is buffed" gelesen hab ^^ made my day, thx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja wenn wa das schaffen wolln sollten mehr posten ^^!



Destilatus schrieb:


> Ach mist jetzt wollte ich extra meine vorlesung heute früh verpennen und merke gerade das der server ja down ist >.<
> 
> Denk ma das ich in die Stadt fahren wär und mir bis um 11 Die Zeit vertreibe. Was sagt ihr dazu ? :>



Hey das hört sich ja mal richtig gut an. naja, aber im rl is es gleich wie mit wow. alleine is doof also pack deine besten gefährten... öh freunde ein dann machts doch gleich viel mehr spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann mal einer auf die uhr schaun? is schon 11? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

leider noch nicht!!! ich fang gleich an zu heulen!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathrow88 (30. April 2008)

Ja und wieder ist es Mittwoch , und wieder sind die Server down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snuffy (30. April 2008)

Ich mache fast wie jeden Mittwoch (ausser wen server gehen) mache ich bei mir auch wartungsarbeiten an pc  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das heist bei mir addon ordner auf sotieren was weg kan oder nicht ACE addons akt.
und noch andere sachen^^


----------



## Destilatus (30. April 2008)

Spineshank schrieb:


> Hey das hört sich ja mal richtig gut an. naja, aber im rl is es gleich wie mit wow. alleine is doof also pack deine besten gefährten... öh freunde ein dann machts doch gleich viel mehr spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Danke ^^ habe schon per ICQ mit ein paar leute geschrieben, jetzt gehen wir schön kaffe Trinken und dann müsste es ja auch langsam um 11 sein ;> 

Sind leiber aber auch noch 4 1/2 Stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spineshank (30. April 2008)

Wartung wär auch mal nicht schlecht. Jeder mensch mit einer staubalergie der sich auf 10m meinem rechner nähert stirbt eines qualvollen todes...

Ich hab mir mal flyff geladen um die wartungszeiten zu überbrücken. ^^

totaler crap -_-

hab die zeit jetzt genutzt und mir mal was schickes in die sig gepackt ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (30. April 2008)

Morgeeeen^^

na server down doe rnur neustart?^^

mfg


----------



## Toonfuchs (30. April 2008)

Vor einiger Zeit standen noch Leute auf den Schiffen der Allianz. Ich erinnere mich wage an zurückliegende Patchnotes, die besagten, dass da nun wieder welche stehen müssten. Ist das auf jedem Realm so?


----------



## Ganieda (30. April 2008)

Guten Morgen , 


mmmhhh lecker frische Brötchen  *schmatz*


----------



## Nocard (30. April 2008)

Moin zusammÖn,

wenn die Wartungsarbeiten ihren sinn täten, wäre es noch zu verkraften...
In diesem Sinne, Kaffee nehm und Ordnung mach...

Greetz


----------



## Crash_hunter (30. April 2008)

gogo 10 seiten!

Ich liebe sinnfreie threads^^

kleines spiel gefällig?
ok hier kommts wir machen das licht immer an und wieder aus gerallt? ok 

Licht an!


----------



## Mochouchu (30. April 2008)

Guten Morgen!

Litcht aus!


----------



## Natsumee (30. April 2008)

mip mhm server down und hier ist weniger los als wir letzte woche hier zu 4 rumgespammt haben tz ^^

mfg


----------



## m1gu3l (30. April 2008)

einen wunderschönen zusammen :>

*kaffe und crossaints in die runde stell*

haut rein jungs/mädels :>

@Natsumee: ich bin auch wieder am start 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das geflame und gespamme kommt noch keine bange! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LICHT AN !


----------



## Lorhinger (30. April 2008)

erstmal nen Pott Kaffe (________________________________________________)² für alle und Croissants

§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§
§§§§§§§§

Und nun auf ein frohes Warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1gu3l (30. April 2008)

1. war ich schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 

2. MACHS LICHT AUS !!!11111ELF



LICHT AUS !


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Wir arbeitendes Volk müssen uns auch erstmal vor unsere Coporate-PCs setzen, dieses Forum auf machen und anfangen zu spammen ^^

*Schwarztee hinstell, Croisant nehm*

Licht an!


----------



## Dralti (30. April 2008)

licht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

ach ja! 
Idee-> Pinguine-pet für Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit! ;-)

Licht an


----------



## Seufernator (30. April 2008)

Licht aus!
Und das bleibt jetzt aus bis die server wieder an sind, sonst bin ich böse!


----------



## m1gu3l (30. April 2008)

sala ich sitz auch auf der arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bin schon am SPAMMEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also das pet is mir egal wie mans kriegt aber ich wills!!!!! xD

LICHT AN !


----------



## Toyuki (30. April 2008)

juden morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das Mittwochs Thread ist kein sinnloses Flamethread.
Hier kann man sich nur über allen shice unterhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBooster007 (30. April 2008)

Spineshank schrieb:


> mittwoch happens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



klar zock ich weiter ... hab ja 5 70er, die Geld verdienen müssen ... damit ist dann wieder die Woche mit geld gerettet^^


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

m1, man muss doch auch erstmal hier Frühstücken *gerade mit dem eigenen Brötchen fertig ist* bevorman hier richtig los legen kann.

War eigentlich einer von euch auf der RPC in Münster?

Licht an.


----------



## BigBooster007 (30. April 2008)

So, nunmal für alle Nachtaktiven hier ... LICHT AUS!!!! 

im Dunkeln ist doch besser spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wo ist eigentlich B1ubb???


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Vielleicht noch im Stau?

*zum lichtschalter schleicht, an macht, wegrennt*


----------



## m1gu3l (30. April 2008)

vielleicht hat b1ubb pest und kollera? ^_^

oder er muss evntuell auch mal arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber ich BEFÜRCHTE er kommt noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^


und sorry muss im büro was sehen: LICHT AN !


----------



## hans23 (30. April 2008)

47 - na und ??  :-))


----------



## EliteOrk (30. April 2008)

Buuh, ganz vergessen dass heute Wartungsarbeiten sind...-.-

Hm, mir is langweilig...ich geh mal in die Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mephan (30. April 2008)

Moin Moin,

danke fuer das Croissant und den Kaff....aber Licht aus menno ......wir brauchen kein licht zum Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBooster007 (30. April 2008)

LICHT AUS!!!!! ich hab noch keine Augen


----------



## Lorhinger (30. April 2008)

BigBooster007 schrieb:


> klar zock ich weiter ... hab ja 5 70er, die Geld verdienen müssen ... damit ist dann wieder die Woche mit geld gerettet^^



schnell die 25 täglichen gemacht, sich um 3 schlüssel bei den fischköppen mit 220.000 anderen spielern gekloppt und dann festgestellt, daß man nun schlüssel hat, aber keine kisten mehr da sind.

also ab nach nagrand wo man die roten wirbelwinde messen muss - hier kommen dann aber die 310%er mit ihren schnellen Stukas angeflogen, und meinereiner auf der Kreidler Flory zieht seine Kreise. Ah, rotes Ding entdeckt, drauf , absitzen, tot. Habe ich doch tatsächlich Durn den alten Sabberkopp übersehen.

Aber, wir sind ja hart im nehmen, haben irgendwann die roten Kreisel vermessen und auf geht es, Netherrückstande an Land ziehen. Und dann hat man eine tolle Quote - 78 Mops für 3 Rückstände, dafür aber 66 gefühlte Bots, die einem die Viecher in Nagrand vor der Nase weghauen.

Und warum tut man sich das an? Weil es ja doch irgendwie Spass macht, die Hartnäckigkeit fördert es auf jeden Fall, ebenso wie DIESER Thread am Mittwoch.

By the way - nur noch 2. Stunden und 24 Minuten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Hier is es aber so dunkel ... *gerde Sonne ausgesperrt hat und dafür Licht wieder an macht*


----------



## Mephan (30. April 2008)

Lohringer you made my Day...! :-)


----------



## m1gu3l (30. April 2008)

ach dailys pille palle ey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geht mal 30 mins erze farmen da machter mehr geld mit auf manchen realms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LICHT AUS !


----------



## Mephan (30. April 2008)

so ich gehe jetzt mal arbeiten ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

....viel Spass beim zocken wenn se wieder da sind.....


----------



## Waldschurke (30. April 2008)

Was mir jetzt grad aufgefallen ist dass auch jede woche die selben antworten kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
schreibst du jede woche das ???
/sticky
u.s.w.
Aber wiso nehmt ihr nicht 1 Thema unter dem und aktiviert es jede Woche???


----------



## b1ubb (30. April 2008)

morgen !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorhinger (30. April 2008)

m1gu3l schrieb:


> ach dailys pille palle ey
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich bin doch reiner farmer - da kommt ales zusammen - aber erze haben auch die bots und viele andere, so wie du auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   auf der Route.

also machen wir eben auch die tägliche - ich will ja nicht als pseudo-bot verkommen und nur immer die gleichen gebiete abrennen.

*Moin b1ubb*


----------



## Mephan (30. April 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaah der b1ubb ist aufgewacht.....

*flitzundwech*


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Da is er

*licht an*


----------



## b1ubb (30. April 2008)

na was geht ?!?!?


----------



## Seufernator (30. April 2008)

licht aus!


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Viel Licht -> es geht immer wieder aus ;-)

*licht an*


----------



## Sasa_Unholy (30. April 2008)

wenn das so weitergeht, dann kommt ihr nie auf die 300  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Jup, heute irgendwie nicht viel los hier.


----------



## BigBooster007 (30. April 2008)

Morgen B1ubb ... ich wünsche eine gute Nacht gehabt zu haben ... jetzt geht die schreiberei richtig los^^


----------



## Seufernator (30. April 2008)

Ich bin mir sicher, dass da jemand noch schlafen will.

Licht aus!!!


----------



## Natsumee (30. April 2008)

naja wir können das thema Pinguine in WoW wiede rnehmen haben wir letzte woche schöne unterhaltungen gehabt oder Kiwis?

mfg^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (30. April 2008)

*stromausfall* Licht aus... moin b1ubb


----------



## Lorhinger (30. April 2008)

Sasa_Unholy schrieb:


> wenn das so weitergeht, dann kommt ihr nie auf die 300
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich schlage daher vor, daß wir dann schonmal anfangen, uns hier OFFLINE auf die Stufe 80 zu leveln, dann wird die 300 schnell voll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- Verlassen die Scherbenwelt und erreiche Nordend - mit/ohne Flugzeuch (nix genaues weiß man ja nicht) und nehme erste Queste an. Starre ungäubig auf die Leiste der notwendigen Erfahrungspunkte - benötigt werden 1.500.0000, davon ist aber die Hälfte schon voll. (nun weiss ich endlich, warum man in Halaa nach wie vor 8750 Eps für 20 Kristallgedönse bekommt).

Und nun levelt mal weiter mit Eurem Char - auf das die 300 erreicht wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waldschurke (30. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> morgen !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Guten morgen


----------



## Crash_hunter (30. April 2008)

lol elektriker ruf-> licht an

erst mal mob kloppen im schattenmondtal damit ich auf 70 komm beastmaster !! Kleinen legbot bau.... petheilen


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Die erste Quest: In Nordend sind gerade alle Lampen aus gegangen. Tötet die riesenglühwürmchen da hinten und sammelt 10 von  derem "inneres Feuer" (drop chance ca. 20% pro mop)
-> nach x mops -> GESCHAFT! Licht ist iweder an!


----------



## Seufernator (30. April 2008)

Ich hab die Quest auch gekriegt, daher das Licht ist wieder aus.


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Du musst das Feuer auch abgeben! Nicht einfach alle Glühwürmchen abschlachten und gut is! 
Zum Glück hab ich noch ein paar mehr davon -> Licht wieder an


----------



## Crash_hunter (30. April 2008)

endlcih 70! ok kein equipment! nach northend reis und weiter mobkloppen.
dabei mal fenster aufmachen lüften sonne reinlassen licht an


----------



## Lorhinger (30. April 2008)

Seufernator schrieb:


> Ich hab die Quest auch gekriegt, daher das Licht ist wieder aus.



parallel dazu kann man noch die Quest annehmen:

verwandle dunkelfadenwürmer in Nordlichter - töte dazu 20 Dunkelfadenwürmer und erleuchte sie mit 50 feuerelementaressenzen.

Licht wieder AN


----------



## Natsumee (30. April 2008)

löl

gehts euch gut?^^
mfg


----------



## Seufernator (30. April 2008)

Hey ich mach mir so viel Mühe das Licht auszubekommen. Könnt ihr das nicht einmal so lassen?


----------



## Crash_hunter (30. April 2008)

Seufernator schrieb:


> Hey ich mach mir so viel Mühe das Licht auszubekommen. Könnt ihr das nicht einmal so lassen?



nö feuer mach haus abbrenn viel licht^^


----------



## Lorhinger (30. April 2008)

Seufernator schrieb:


> Hey ich mach mir so viel Mühe das Licht auszubekommen. Könnt ihr das nicht einmal so lassen?



nee

und, noch 1:55


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Uhm.. nope ^^

Als nächstes nehm ich ne Zeitquest an->
Mit einer Fackel innerhalb von 2min. 5 Feuer anmachen, die natürlich schön weit verteilt im startgebiet rumstehen.
MIst! nicht geschaft.. bin in nen Schneesturm gekommen und die Fackel ging aus-> licht aus :-(


----------



## S.A. (30. April 2008)

Haaalammaaaschiduuudaalemaaanaaa ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sehr öde hier.. Also nicht hier, aber generell...
So n toller morgen und aaah... Mittwoch is echt immer irgenwie doof...
Und wenn ich schon wieder mit meinem hebräischen-irgendwas-gesinge anfange.. kann das kein gutes Zeichen sein... Dokotor !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (30. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> löl
> 
> gehts euch gut?^^
> mfg




hmm lass mich über legen (licht auf geh->licht an) NEIN


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

morgen nochmal!! isses schon 11??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (30. April 2008)

BigBooster007 schrieb:


> Morgen B1ubb ... ich wünsche eine gute Nacht gehabt zu haben ... jetzt geht die schreiberei richtig los^^



wie darf ich das verstehen ??? 
ich wünsche ine gute nacht gehabt zu haben ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kk


----------



## Crash_hunter (30. April 2008)

9:08 30 sek

edit: Man wenn man langeweile hat spamt man ganz schön sinnfreie sachen


----------



## Natsumee (30. April 2008)

soll endlich 11 uhr sein hab dan shcon feierabend und dann ab nach deutschland mip mip ^^

mfg


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

nun ja da ich neu hier bin muss mir mal alles genauestens erklärt werden!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Releasa (30. April 2008)

m1gu3l schrieb:


> 1. war ich schneller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich war schneller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Siehe Seite 290 ^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (30. April 2008)

hmmm nö wünsche, dass sie die wartungzeit bis  halb 3 verlängern!!!!!! ich muss jetzt nämlich zur schule-.- na toll hmm viel spaß noch und auf die 300!!

damit is für mich das licht aus!


----------



## Lorhinger (30. April 2008)

neue quest erhalten:

Stoppe den Wind:

Esse 2 Dosen voller Schneesturm-Bohnen und drücke den "Pups"-Button, den Dir der Questgeber überreicht hat (sieht auf wie ein Ar..h mit Ohren)

Wenn Du zum richtigen Zeitpuntk auf den Knopf drückst, wird der Wind gestoppt, damit Slavora die Quest beenden kann.

1:49 noch


----------



## S.A. (30. April 2008)

Also pass auf @ shadowwoman..

Mittwoch is doof... Mittwoch morgen is buffed.de time...
Da sind alle verrückten User hier online, um in diesen Thread zu spamen..
Das is toll.. Alle haben ihren Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch du... Also lass es raus *g*

lg


----------



## BigBooster007 (30. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wie darf ich das verstehen ???
> ich wünsche ine gute nacht gehabt zu haben ???
> 
> 
> ...




Ganz einfach ... viel Bier, viele schöne Frauen und nebenbei noch n bissel WoW^^


----------



## Natsumee (30. April 2008)

fange einen pinguin wen du den fängst erreichst du gleich level 80 

nach 3 wochen den pinguin nicht gefangen gekriegt ende aus quest wird ausgelassen (doofer pingu)

mfg


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

ÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ!


----------



## S.A. (30. April 2008)

armer Pinguin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

ach ja, ich mein das mittwoch doof is weiss ich schon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wow zock ich ja schon längere zeit... aber klarerweise sicher nicht so lang wie ihr alle!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber normalerweise hab ich immer etwas zu tun um diese uhrzeit also war das bis heute für mich kein thema das die server down waren...


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

*Wind gestopt*
Quest geschaft -> Licht wieder an!

noch knapp 2h, dann können diejenigen, die WOW auf dem Rechner haben, an dem sie sitzen, auch wow zocken ^^


----------



## Baloron (30. April 2008)

Kaffee dampft, Kippe brennt, Augen auf halbmast....guten Morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (30. April 2008)

du mit deinen Pinguinen XD

Morgen erstmal zusammen ^^

*Kaffee und Brötchen auftisch*

so, hab ich was verpasst ? is WotL draußen ? muss ich nach der Arbeit gleich mal kaufen gehen...

btw, Server sind heute bis ca. 15 Uhr down :-(


----------



## Releasa (30. April 2008)

Watt denn, mein großes Frühstück schon alle *schnell mal nachleg* 

Ich habe noch NICHTS geschafft.... also schnell duschen und einkaufen, dann bin ich um Punkt 11 wieder da und der Hausputz wird morgen gemacht, da einkaufen sich morgen echt schwierig gestalten wird  *duck und weg*


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

1h 45min...
wahhhh -.-


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

ich stell hier mal kaffe und kuchen zur verfügung! also MMMMMMMAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHLLLLLLLLLLLZZZZZZZZZEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!! und zum essen brauch ich kein licht! also licht aus!!!!


----------



## Baloron (30. April 2008)

Wie bitte kommst du auf 15.00?
krieg ich grad mein kaff in die lunge und den rauch in bauch..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

das is ja mal nett =)
na dann, haut rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*kuchennehm*


----------



## Erynberia (30. April 2008)

Morgen, alle zusammen!

*Kaffee hol und Brötchen nimm*

*nach dem Brötchen Zigarette anzünd*

Hoffe, dass diejenigen unter euch, die heute nicht zur Arbeit bzw. zur Schule müssen, nicht allzu sehr unter WoW-Entzugserscheinungen leiden. ;-)


----------



## Athamis (30. April 2008)

moins leute *gähn*

ist den schon wieder Mittwoch *streckenundrecken*

so erst ma nen Kaffee hohlen und ein gutes altes Marmeladenbrot *gähn*


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

*neue runde schwarzen Tee dazu stell*

Wieso bis 15 Uhr? nicht das ich was dagegen habe, da ich bis 16 Uhr arbeiten muss.. aber neugierig bin ich schon ^^

*mit Licht ißts sich doch schon gleich viel besser -> Licht an*


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

entzugserscheinungen???????? also bei mir wird es schön langsam schlimm!!!


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

wär sicherer wenn wir die einsperren würden
wart mal...
das trifft ja auch auf mich zu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

also wenn die server bis 15 uhr down sind geh ich wieder schlafen! licht aus!!


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (30. April 2008)

Sechs noch, gogogo ^^


----------



## b1ubb (30. April 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> 1h 45min...
> wahhhh -.-



rofl ! wie du die minuten zählst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





shadowwoman schrieb:


> also wenn die server bis 15 uhr down sind geh ich wieder schlafen! licht aus!!



gute nacht =)


----------



## BigBooster007 (30. April 2008)

Das einzig gute an nem Mittwoch morgen ist, dass ich meine Pizza und Biervorräte mal aufstocken kann ... fällt ja den rest der Woche flach


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

kommst mit?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (30. April 2008)

hihi, je mehr wieder pennen gehen desto weniger stören mich nachher beim farmen *Ich liebe es wenn ein Plan funktioniert*

MUHAHAHAHAHA *diabolisches Lachen*


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

hey moment mal! je mehr schlafen gehn desto eher kommt man in das spiel rein!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (30. April 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> kommst mit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindista (30. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> hihi, je mehr wieder pennen gehen desto weniger stören mich nachher beim farmen *Ich liebe es wenn ein Plan funktioniert*
> 
> MUHAHAHAHAHA *diabolisches Lachen*



ich wette, der plan funktioniert nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

klar! hehe


----------



## Lookii (30. April 2008)

Morgen Leute! 

Ich hoff mal die Server kommen schon um 11 on, heute kann ich mir wieder ein S3 Teil holen, juppi =D


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> ich wette, der plan funktioniert nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jetzt wo ihn alle wissen nicht mehr!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (30. April 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> klar! hehe



ach nach baden ist es nicht soweit - im gegenteil ich bin eigentlich bei dir im die ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
( vond er arbeit aus gesehen ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kannst mich ja besuchen kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

nurnoch 1 stunde 35 min und 16 sekunden!


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

klar! wo arbeitest du leicht??


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Vergiss nicht all die armen, die eh so schnell nicht an nen WOW-PC kommen, da sie Arbeiten müssen (und auf ihren Corpporate-PCs nichts installieren können...)

nacht an alle, die wieder schlafen gehen ^^


----------



## BigBooster007 (30. April 2008)

was ihr immer mit dem Scheiss PVP habt ... ich hasse dieses ding ... ich musste das machen, um von meinen blauen schultern weg zu kommen und ich versteh nicht, wie man(n) oder Frau tagelang im BG verbringen können


----------



## b1ubb (30. April 2008)

wo sind eigentlich meine homies ??? 

Grivok ? 
Riane ?
Dalmus ?

wtf - pennt ihr alle noch ?


----------



## Natsumee (30. April 2008)

na und lass mich mit meinen Pinguinen die sind cool^^

so mal schauen ob ich heute nen neue km/h rekord hin krieg (wieder sommerreifen drauf hat ) muahahahaha^^

mfg


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> nurnoch 1 stunde 35 min und 16 sekunden!


nich minuten zählen! da wird die zeit nur noch länger!!!!


----------



## Toyuki (30. April 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> nurnoch 1 stunde 35 min und 16 sekunden!



nur noch 7stunden 24mins to go 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann endlich zoggen^^
aber auch nicht lang weil heut abend wird ges0fen


----------



## b1ubb (30. April 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> klar! wo arbeitest du leicht??



Schönau an der Triesting 
( 2 Ortschaften nach dem ÖMTC Testgelände )


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

@bigbooster
PvP is einfach geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




...nicht durchdrehen...
...nicht durchdrehen...
...nicht durchdrehen...


----------



## Lokatran (30. April 2008)

Moin

Irgendwie ist es lustig auf arbeit zu hocken zu wissen das man da bis 18 Uhr festsitzt und dan zu lesen wie ihr leided weil die Server noch 1 1/2 stunden down sind.

Irgendwie gönn ichs euch...die schadenfreude baut mich auf^^


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Schönau an der Triesting
> ( 2 Ortschaften nach dem ÖMTC Testgelände )


dann kennst du sicher leobersdorf oder gar berndorf??


----------



## b1ubb (30. April 2008)

Lokatran schrieb:


> Irgendwie gönn ichs euch...die schadenfreude baut mich auf^^



mittwoch ist einfach der geilste tag für uns arbeitenden =) =)

durch leobersdorf fahr ich durch wenn ich in die arbeit fahr =)


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

Wald4tl ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erynberia (30. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> *Ich liebe es wenn ein Plan funktioniert*



Fehlt nur noch die Zigarre.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (30. April 2008)

boing, Össis unter sich ?


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

na klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> mittwoch ist einfach der geilste tag für uns arbeitenden =) =)
> 
> durch leobersdorf fahr ich durch wenn ich in die arbeit fahr =)


wohn ich in der nähe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (30. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> boing, Össis unter sich ?



jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


--------

na dann - kannst ja vorbeikommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

leute!!!
nurnoch
1h 29min
!!!!


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> na klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du auch aus österreich??


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> du auch aus österreich??


natürlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erynberia (30. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> mittwoch ist einfach der geilste tag für uns arbeitenden =) =)



Für manche schon. Leider nicht für alle. Vor allem nicht, wenn man abends noch woanders hin muss/will. *seufz*


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

hey moment... LICHT AUS!! sonne scheint!


----------



## Waldschurke (30. April 2008)

Ihr habst gleich geschafft ein Noobthema über 300 seiten zu geben GZ
Also bitte geht in nen chat raum oder so und chattet nicht hier blöd umher das ist ein forum für Nützliche sachen


----------



## b1ubb (30. April 2008)

smilingangel79 schrieb:


> Für manche schon. Leider nicht für alle. Vor allem nicht, wenn man abends noch woanders hin muss/will. *seufz*



kaffee reich - und aufmunter ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

i´m blue double di double die double di double die...
ha, jetzt wisst ihr nix mehr!


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> natürlich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


woher?


----------



## Maradil (30. April 2008)

alkis und wow suchtis, eins von beiden sein is schon schlimm, aber beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiKlAtScH (30. April 2008)

lol man merkt richtig das mittwoch is^^ich habe heute frei und darf nochma das wetter geniessen.muss morgen arbeiten was macht man nicht alles für geld^^aber egal wünsche den ganzen männern hier und die welche werden möchten natürlich auch den vätern unter euch schonma nen schönen sonnigen männertag tzrinkt nicht soviel und kackt dann ins bett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also in diesem sinne wünsche euch was cu mikesch^^


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> alkis und wow suchtis, eins von beiden sein is schon schlimm, aber beides
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


saufen gehn wär schon mal wieder schön...


----------



## Waldschurke (30. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sowas meinte ich aber aus euch flammer kann ja nichts besseres geschrieben werden nur darum habt ihr soviele posts XD also viel spass ich geh mal wieder das ist mir zu blöd


----------



## b1ubb (30. April 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> saufen gehn wär schon mal wieder schön...



wohin gemma ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> woher?


wahh ich werd ganz blöd vom warten hab die ganze zeit seite 296 aktualisiert xDD
niederösterreich > wald4tel


----------



## b1ubb (30. April 2008)

dann könnt ma ja schon ein österreichisches buffed treffen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wohin gemma ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hm... weiss nich... aber du bist wiener und ich bin bis sonntag in wien also such dir was aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (30. April 2008)

man man b1ubb da geht was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is morgen bei euch auch feiertag ? wenn ja dann carpe noctem ^^


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> wahh ich werd ganz blöd vom warten hab die ganze zeit seite 296 aktualisiert xDD
> niederösterreich > wald4tel


ein wald4tler!!! woher genau?? da oben war ich auch mal zuhause...


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

nee nicht wien bis ich da bin liegt ihr ja schon aufm boden :>

PS: "i´ve felt the hate rise up in meeee.."


----------



## trixe (30. April 2008)

Sukie schrieb:


> ist schon hart, wenn man was gegen leute hat, die noch nicht so lange spielen und sich somit auch nicht auskennen... @ B1ubb.... ich sag dazu jetzt nichts weiter, ausser das man auch freundlich reagieren kann... und sich nich benehmen muss, wie nen 14 jähriger, der nicht damit klar kommt, das es Leute gibt, die "gerade" erst mit dem Game angefangen haben...



kuck en doch mal an, sagt doch alles, ist wohl erst 14


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> man man b1ubb da geht was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


haha... glaubst das wirklich?? bin verheiratet!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seufernator (30. April 2008)

Bei uns in Österreich ist morgen Feiertag. Ich hab übermorgen auch noch frei = langes Wochenende.


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> ein wald4tler!!! woher genau?? da oben war ich auch mal zuhause...


aus dem wunderschönen St.Leonhard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


30km von krems entfernt und ca. 15 von gars


----------



## b1ubb (30. April 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> hm... weiss nich... aber du bist wiener und ich bin bis sonntag in wien also such dir was aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmmm - sag bescheid wenn du da bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich kenn gute lokale =)



Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> man man b1ubb da geht was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja klar is bei uns morgen auch frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





trixe schrieb:


> kuck en doch mal an, sagt doch alles, ist wohl erst 14



bin 21 - aber sonst passt alles =)


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> aus dem wunderschönen St.Leonhard
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


is ja auch nich weit von langschlag entfernt... oder??


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

am besten wir benennen die hp auf www.buffed.at um 8)


----------



## b1ubb (30. April 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> am besten wir benennen die hp auf www.buffed.at um 8)



würd ich auch sagen !


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

trixe schrieb:


> kuck en doch mal an, sagt doch alles, ist wohl erst 14


hey bin ja auch erst 21!


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

ok lasst uns stimmen sammeln und schreiben dann ne mail an den admin xD


----------



## Seufernator (30. April 2008)

Vote for buffed.at


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

so jetz muss es sein 1h 15min noch!!


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

buffed.at!!!


----------



## Natsumee (30. April 2008)

<--- aus Schweiz kommt

und morgen auf frei und heut enachmittag auch udn freitag auch muahahaha naja ich spiele dan erst montag wieder wow ....

PINGUINE FTW

mfg


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

/vote 4 buffed.at
hihi die österreicher übernehmen die weltherrschaft!!!

der pinky und der brain...der pinky und der brain...jeder kann es sehen! doch keiner verstehen! er will die ganze welt! weil es ihm so gefällt! der pinky der pinky und der brain brain brain brain brain brain brain brain BRAIIN!
gnarf!


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Nix da!

buffed.DE!  
*Schild mit "Köln ist die beste Stadt der Welt" hochhalt*


----------



## b1ubb (30. April 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> hey bin ja auch erst 21!



und verheiratet ????
wohooo  - also kommst vorbei ?? =)


----------



## Lorhinger (30. April 2008)

aber buffed.at nicht in so einem komischen keller entstehen lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBooster007 (30. April 2008)

Eine stunde und 20 minuten noch *freuundhüpf*


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> und verheiratet ????
> wohooo  - also kommst vorbei ?? =)


ja 21 und seit 3 jahren verheiratet und treu!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und mein söhnchen kommt auch mit!


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

noch 2 Seiten, dann haben wir die 300 *g*


----------



## Natsumee (30. April 2008)

mhm buffed.at gibts net aber buffed.ch -.-^^

mfg


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

ich will spieeeelen!
positiv denken
einfach positiv denken
gleich gehts los...
wahh ich brauch keine hilfe vom support!!!
der escape knopf fehlt!
wo ist der escape knopf?
jahaa der M knopf als escape knopf!
jetzt gehts looos jetzt gehts lohohohoooos!

(der echte gangster) XD


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> noch 2 Seiten, dann haben wir die 300 *g*


das schaffen wir in den 75 minuten auch noch!!


----------



## b1ubb (30. April 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> ja 21 und seit 3 jahren verheiratet und treu!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kein problem !!


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

Für alle die was zum lachen brauchen in der wartezeit http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1uOfohVBYU


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

*vote-for-buffed.by-schild hochhalt*


----------



## Releasa (30. April 2008)

Na toll, die Österreicher wieder.... 

Gibts auch Hamburger hier (ausser die zum essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)? *mal in die Runde frag*


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

Österreicher, vereinigt euch!


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> kein problem !!


das will ich sehn...


----------



## b1ubb (30. April 2008)

so ich bin dann mal für ne halbe std weg oder ne std 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die arbeit ruft !!!!

@shadowwoman

was soll ich denn fü ein problem haben ??? !!!!


----------



## Sasa_Unholy (30. April 2008)

Lorhinger schrieb:


> aber buffed.at nicht in so einem komischen keller entstehen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das war ein bissl hart, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

du wirst uns doch jetzt nicht in der ärgsten phase des wartens im stich lassen!
b1uuuuuuubb!!!!


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

CU b1ubb

Hy Xel *Tee rüber reicht*


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

Releasa schrieb:


> Na toll, die Österreicher wieder....
> 
> Gibts auch Hamburger hier (ausser die zum essen
> 
> ...


shadowwoman stellt hamburger zur verfügung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1gu3l (30. April 2008)

buffed.at wird genauso versagen wie euer dummes, dreckiges pickerl !!!

ach wie ich doch nicht recht hatte, dass b1ubb pest oder kollera hat :'( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so jetzt spendier ich doch glatt nochmal ne runde frischen kaffe mit mild und zucker und süßstoff für den der will :>


P.S.: da ich net weis wies ums licht steht, mach ichs einfach mal AUS !


----------



## Lokatran (30. April 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> haha... glaubst das wirklich?? bin verheiratet!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Is nen Grund....aber kein Hinderniss^^


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

muahahaha sag das net so laut!
*10hamburgeraufeinmalnehm*


----------



## Qonix (30. April 2008)

Letzter Arbeitstag für diese Woche und ich hab überhaupt kein Bock.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Releasa (30. April 2008)

*mal am Lichtschalter rüttelt* *autsch Stromschlag*


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

Lokatran schrieb:


> Is nen Grund....aber kein Hinderniss^^


ach wenn i ned so treu wär...


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> muahahaha sag das net so laut!
> *10hamburgeraufeinmalnehm*


mahlzeit


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Qonix: Du sagsts!

nix da -> licht an!!!


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> CU b1ubb
> 
> Hy Xel *Tee rüber reicht*




*pust * Wuhu danke^^


----------



## BigBooster007 (30. April 2008)

Releasa schrieb:


> Na toll, die Österreicher wieder....
> 
> Gibts auch Hamburger hier (ausser die zum essen
> 
> ...



Fischköppe will hier keiner ... und die Schluchtenjodler erst recht nicht *vanishundversteck*

Brandenburger FTW!!!


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

Nochmal was gegen die Wartezeit http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDR__S3jHBE


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

hmm is doch blöd einfach so zu kommunizieren
ich präsentiere: UNSERE EIGENE FLAMER-HÜTTE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

macht das licht aus! sonne scheint mir sowieso in a*h


----------



## Releasa (30. April 2008)

BigBooster007 schrieb:


> Fischköppe will hier keiner ... und die Schluchtenjodler erst recht nicht *vanishundversteck*
> 
> Brandenburger FTW!!!



*heul und traurig in die Ecke setzt weil sich einsam fühlt*

Na dann gehe ich mal einkaufen, nun ist ja die 300 geknackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (30. April 2008)

Releasa schrieb:


> Na toll, die Österreicher wieder....
> 
> Gibts auch Hamburger hier (ausser die zum essen
> 
> ...


 

<-- Ex Flensburger (is ja praktisch umme Ecke von der Meile^^) Jetzt aber in Darmstadt zu Haus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




YAY 300 ! THIS IS BUFFED !!


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

wazzzzuuuuuuuuuppppppppp?!?!?!

PS: Seite 300!


----------



## Waldschurke (30. April 2008)

GZ ihr habts geschafft


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> wazzzzuuuuuuuuuppppppppp?!?!?!
> 
> PS: Seite 300!


watching the game...


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

trotzdem müssen wir noch 1h 7 minuten und 30 sekunden warten!!!


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> watching the game...


havin some bud...


----------



## Hexenhase (30. April 2008)

moinm oin zusammen in der mittwochs ecke


----------



## BigBooster007 (30. April 2008)

bei mir sinds nur 150 seiten^^


----------



## Hexenhase (30. April 2008)

moin moin zusammen in der mittwochs ecke


----------



## Waldschurke (30. April 2008)

also ich net bei mir gehts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> trotzdem müssen wir noch 1h 7 minuten und 30 sekunden warten!!!


jetz werden sogar noch die sekunden gezählt *uff*


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

true, true...


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Jup! geschaft *freu!*
Sag mal Waldi... was machste hier, wenn du den Thread so bescheuert findest?

Relesa: Mein Vater kommt aus der Ecke und meine Tante wohnt noch da oben *g* BIn selber aber lieber nen Kölner-imi.

Xel: Honig zum süßen dazu?


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

ich hab ja sonst nix zu tun!!!


----------



## Kafka (30. April 2008)

Öhm irrt mich das oder haben hir einige Leute ein arges Problem mit ihrer WoW sucht?

Is nicht böse gemeint, aber bei einigen Texten kann man hir echt denken das einige Leute im Leben nix ausser ihren PC haben.


----------



## Waldschurke (30. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Jup! geschaft *freu!*
> Sag mal Waldi... was machste hier, wenn du den Thread so bescheuert findest?
> 
> Relesa: Mein Vater kommt aus der Ecke und meine Tante wohnt noch da oben *g* BIn selber aber lieber nen Kölner-imi.
> ...



Ich wollte nur mal sehen wielange es dauert bis ihr es merkt dass das wow wieder geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

Kafka schrieb:


> Öhm irrt mich das oder haben hir einige Leute ein arges Problem mit ihrer WoW sucht?
> 
> Is nicht böse gemeint, aber bei einigen Texten kann man hir echt denken das einige Leute im Leben nix ausser ihren PC haben.


ich hab erst gestern meinen pc wieder bekommen weil der in reperatur war!!!
und jetzt kann ich nichtmal wow zocken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

also ich stell mal nen tisch in die runde mit: kaffe, kuchen und... hamburger??


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

@Kafka: Musst du mir so nen schrecken einjagen? Diesen einen Autor habe ich mit freuden umgangen in meiner Schulzeit ^^


----------



## Waldschurke (30. April 2008)

Kafka schrieb:


> Öhm irrt mich das oder haben hir einige Leute ein arges Problem mit ihrer WoW sucht?
> 
> Is nicht böse gemeint, aber bei einigen Texten kann man hir echt denken das einige Leute im Leben nix ausser ihren PC haben.



NE du irrst dich net die sind alle Süchtig undflammen jetzt das forum voll


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

Kafka schrieb:


> Öhm irrt mich das oder haben hir einige Leute ein arges Problem mit ihrer WoW sucht?
> 
> Is nicht böse gemeint, aber bei einigen Texten kann man hir echt denken das einige Leute im Leben nix ausser ihren PC haben.


Ne ich suche nur youtube videos^^


----------



## Natsumee (30. April 2008)

Waldschurke schrieb:


> GZ ihr habts geschafft



dachte du gehst weg? -.-

und deine doofen kommentare kannst dir in der arsch stecken danke

mfg


----------



## Waldschurke (30. April 2008)

P.S. REINGELEGT LOL


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dachte du gehst weg? -.-
> 
> und deine doofen kommentare kannst dir in der arsch stecken danke
> 
> mfg


muaha schick deine pinguin armee auf ihn drauf er hat aggro gezogen!!


----------



## Waldschurke (30. April 2008)

übrigens gz zum 6004beitrag von mir


----------



## Releasa (30. April 2008)

Kafka schrieb:


> Öhm irrt mich das oder haben hir einige Leute ein arges Problem mit ihrer WoW sucht?
> 
> Is nicht böse gemeint, aber bei einigen Texten kann man hir echt denken das einige Leute im Leben nix ausser ihren PC haben.



Na ja sagen wir's mal so, man darf hier einige Dinge wohl nicht zu ernst nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (30. April 2008)

Kafka schrieb:


> Öhm irrt mich das oder haben hir einige Leute ein arges Problem mit ihrer WoW sucht?
> 
> Is nicht böse gemeint, aber bei einigen Texten kann man hir echt denken das einige Leute im Leben nix ausser ihren PC haben.



dein kommentar auch so zielich unnütz aus diesem grund schau hier net rein danke versuast eh nur die laune 


mfg


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Viele hier können gar nicht so schnell ins game, weil wir arbeiten ^^

Und wo bitte wird hier geflamed????

*Hamburger nehm* danke dafür!


----------



## Lokatran (30. April 2008)

Waldschurke schrieb:


> NE du irrst dich net die sind alle Süchtig undflammen jetzt das forum voll




Wens dich stört was zur hölle machst du dan hir? nach dreihundert seiten soltest selbst du gemerkt haben das es hir nicht um ernste Themen geht also was soll das Theater


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

1h 3min.............................................................


----------



## HornyHerbert (30. April 2008)

wie?
heut is schon MI? ?_?

ohman...shice daddlerei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

ihr habt noch garnix zu meiner schönen flamer-hütte gesagt *heul*


----------



## Waldschurke (30. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dachte du gehst weg? -.-
> 
> und deine doofen kommentare kannst dir in der arsch stecken danke
> 
> mfg



Da hat sich wohl einer übernommen XD
Geh ins Bettchen und ruh dich aus


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOVx75DWAK8
"Hallo Shorty was machst du grade?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBooster007 (30. April 2008)

Kafka schrieb:


> Öhm irrt mich das oder haben hir einige Leute ein arges Problem mit ihrer WoW sucht?
> 
> Is nicht böse gemeint, aber bei einigen Texten kann man hir echt denken das einige Leute im Leben nix ausser ihren PC haben.



wie jetzt? es gib ein leben neben WoW??? oder meinst du das mit der scheiss story aber saugeilen grafik?

bei uns gibs einen, der hat alle chars auf 70, bei allen T6 und sonst auch keine Freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

1h und 2 min! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

BigBooster007 schrieb:


> wie jetzt? es gib ein leben neben WoW??? oder meinst du das mit der scheiss story aber saugeilen grafik?
> 
> bei uns gibs einen, der hat alle chars auf 70, bei allen T6 und sonst auch keine Freunde
> 
> ...


Das ist hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist er glücklich damit ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (30. April 2008)

Waldschurke schrieb:


> übrigens gz zum 6004beitrag von mir




hatt dieser komische typ da net mal was von spammen gesagt ??

also unsere beiträge sind wenigstens sinvoller als deine selbstführende gespräche da aber naja kannst ja kein wow spielen

BAKA

mfg


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

1h

*Pinguin nehm und mit seiner hilfe das Licht wieder einschalt, falls es irgndwer ausgeschaltet haben sollte*


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> 1h
> 
> *Pinguin nehm und mit seiner hilfe das Licht wieder einschalt, falls es irgndwer ausgeschaltet haben sollte*


ja ich! *zum lichtschalter schleich und wieder aus mach* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (30. April 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> trotzdem müssen wir noch 1h 7 minuten und 30 sekunden warten!!!


Eher sogar noch länger. Heute abend führ ich meine Frau aus und vor morgen Mittag werden wir wohl kaum on gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erynberia (30. April 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> ihr habt noch garnix zu meiner schönen flamer-hütte gesagt *heul*



Schick sieht die Hütte aus. Das Gelb sticht schön in die Augen, vor allem bei Sonne. (Ist positiv gemeint, nicht negativ).

Aber wieso "Flamer-Hütte"? Versteh ich nicht so ganz.


Kann das Licht mal anbleiben? *Angst im Dunkeln hab* (Scherz) Kann im Hellen einfach besser sehen (und das, obwohl ich eine Nachtelfe spiele, irgendwie widersprüchlich)


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Eher sogar noch länger. Heute abend führ ich meine Frau aus und vor morgen Mittag werden wir wohl kaum on gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


haha mein mann und ich kommen bis sonntag nich zum spielen! also will ich jetzt!!!!!!!!!!!!! SOFORT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toyuki (30. April 2008)

omfg grade Antbuster gezoggt und lvl 61 errreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vorher war mein record 54 ^^


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOVx75DWAK8
> "Hallo Shorty was machst du grade?"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nichts...ich kuck n bisschen fernsehen, und kiff wie n blöder!


----------



## BigBooster007 (30. April 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Das ist hart
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



er ist eigentlich n ganz netter kerl, aber ... wegen ihm hab ich meinen shadow vor 3 monaten an den Nagel gehängt, nachdem er mir einen bösen satz an den Kopf geworfen hat ... Zitat: "du machst keinen Schaden"

seitdem spiel ich Schurke und HM^^


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

(((((_______] mal ein päckchen in die runde werf!


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

55min und 40sekunden


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> (((((_______] mal ein päckchen in die runde werf!


wasn das?


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> wasn das?


iwie will ich das garnicht so genau wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

BigBooster007 schrieb:


> er ist eigentlich n ganz netter kerl, aber ... wegen ihm hab ich meinen shadow vor 3 monaten an den Nagel gehängt, nachdem er mir einen bösen satz an den Kopf geworfen hat ... Zitat: "du machst keinen Schaden"
> 
> seitdem spiel ich Schurke und HM^^


Weil dir jemand gesagt hast du machst kein schaden hängst du den sofort an den nagel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist der Typ den in deiner Gilde?


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> wasn das?


ohje keine ahnung von nichts! für alle dies nich wissen ((((_____] = zigarette


----------



## Königmarcus (30. April 2008)

is iwie langweilig zu warten und dauernd auf die uhr zu gucken^^... aber was soll man anderes machen, wenn man krank ist? XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (30. April 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> wasn das?


 Kein Plan war leer


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> ohje keine ahnung von nichts! für alle dies nich wissen ((((_____] = zigarette


looool das kuhlste is immernoch
\m/


----------



## BigBooster007 (30. April 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Weil dir jemand gesagt hast du machst kein schaden hängst du den sofort an den nagel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das nicht, aber ich hatte sowieso keinen Bock mehr auf den Priest ... nu ist der nur noch zum schneidern und zippen da ... und ne billige alternative zur Gildenbank^^


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> ohje keine ahnung von nichts! für alle dies nich wissen ((((_____] = zigarette


Wen das ne Zigarette ist ist das n Joint <(((_____>


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

also nochmal... shadowwoman stellt ein päckchen (((((______] zigaretten zur verfügung
damits alle verstehen


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> also nochmal... shadowwoman stellt ein päckchen (((((______] zigaretten zur verfügung
> damits alle verstehen


Gut Fröggi nimt eine und gibt das päckchen weiter.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (30. April 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> also nochmal... shadowwoman stellt ein päckchen (((((______] zigaretten zur verfügung
> damits alle verstehen


<-- Seit 2 Jahren Nichtraucher, aber danke^^


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

50 min


----------



## Descartes (30. April 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> also nochmal... shadowwoman stellt ein päckchen (((((______] zigaretten zur verfügung
> damits alle verstehen



oh danke mhh... schmeckt irgendwie nach minze aber naja hauptsache qualmt und stinkt xD


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

888888888888888888888888
_______________8888ooo8888888888888888888888888
_____________8888oooooo8888888888888888888888888888
____________88oooooooo888ooo8888888888888888888888888
__________88888888oooo8ooooooooooo88888888888888888888
________888_8oo888888oooooooooooooooooo88888888888 888
___________88oooo88888888oooomoooooooooo88888888888 8
_________888888888888888888oMooooooooooo8888888888888
________88888888888888888888ooooooooooooM88888888888888
________8888888888888888888888oooooooooM8888888888888888
_________8888888888888888888888oooooooM888888888888888888
________8888888888888888oo88888ooooooM88888888888888888888
______88888888888888888ooo88888oooooM888888888888888 8888
_____88888888888888888ooo88888ooooMoo;o*M*o;888888888 88
____88888888888888888ooo8888oooooMooooooooooo88888888 8
___88888888888888888oooo88ooooooMo;ooooooooooo888888888
__8888888888888888888ooo8ooooooMooaAaooooooooM8888888888_______
__88___8888888888oo88oooo8ooooMooooooooooooo888888888888888_8888
_88__88888888888ooo8oooooooooMoooooooooo;oo88o88888888888888888
_8__8888888888888oooooooooooMoo"@@@@@"oooo8w8888888888888888
__88888888888o888ooooooooooMooooo"@a@"oooooM8i888888888888888
_8888888888oooo88oooooooooM88oooooooooooooM88z88888888888888888
8888888888ooooo8oooooooooM88888oooooooooMM888!888888888888888888
888888888ooooo8oooooooooM8888888MAmmmAMVMM888*88888888___88888888
888888_MoooooooooooooooM888888888oooooooMM88888888888888___8888888
8888___MooooooooooooooM88888888888ooooooMM888888888888888____88888
_888___MoooooooooooooM8888888888888MooooomM888888888888888____8888
__888__MooooooooooooM8888o888888888888oooomooMm88888_888888___8888
___88__Moooooooooooo8888o88888888888888888ooooooMm8___88888___888
___88__Moooooooooo8888Moo88888oo888888888888oooooooMm88888____88
___8___MMoooooooo8888Mooo8888ooooo888888888888ooooooooMm8_____8
_______8Mooooooo8888Mooooo888ooooooo88ooo8888888ooooooooMm____8
______88MMooooo8888Mooooooo88oooooooo8ooooo888888oooMoooooM
_____8888Mooooo888MMoooooooo8oooooooooooMoooo8888ooooMooooM
____88888Mooooo88oMoooooooooo8oooooooooooMooo8888ooooooMooM
___88_888MMooo888oMoooooooooooooooooooooooMo8888oooooooooMo
___8_88888Mooo88ooMoooooooooooooooooooooooMMo88ooooooooooooM
_____88888Mooo88ooMoooooooooo*88*ooooooooooMo88ooooooooooooooM
____888888Mooo88ooMooooooooo88@@88ooooooooMoo88ooooooooooooooM
____888888MMoo88ooMMoooooooo88@@88oooooooMooo8ooooooooooooooo*8
____88888__Mooo8ooMMooooooooo*88*ooooooooooMooooooooooooooooo88@@
____8888___MMooooooMMoooooooooooooooooooooMMooooooooooooooooo88@@
_____888____MoooooooMMoooooooooooooooooooMMooMooooooooooooooooo*8
_____888____MMoooooooMMMooooooooooooooooMMoooMMoooooooooooooooM
______88_____MooooooooMMMMoooooooooooMMMMoooooMMooooooooooooMM
_______88____MMoooooooooMMMMMMMMMMMMMooooooooMMMooooooooMM
________88____MMooooooooooooMMMMMMMooooooooooooMMMMMMMMMM
_________88___8MMooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooMMMMMM
__________8___88MMooooooooooooooooooooooMoooMooooooooMM
______________888MMooooooooooooooooooMMooooooMMooooooMM
_____________88888MMoooooooooooooooMMMooooooomMoooooMM
_____________888888MMoooooooooooooMMMoooooooooMMMoooM
____________88888888MMoooooooooooMMMoooooooooooMMoooM
___________88_8888888MoooooooooMMMooooooooooooooMoooM
___________8__888888_MoooooooMMoooooooooooooooooMoooMo
______________888888_MooooooMoooooooooooooooooooMoooMM
_____________888888__MoooooMooooooooooooooooooooooooMoM
_____________888888__MoooooMooooooooo@ooooooooooooooMooM
_____________88888___Moooooooooooooo@@oooooooooooooooMooM
____________88888___Moooooooooooooo@@@ooooooooooooooooMooM
___________88888___Mooooooooooooooo@@ooooooooooooooooooMooM
__________88888___Mooooomoooooooooo@ooooooooooMmoooooooMoooM
__________8888___MoooooMoooooooooooooooooooooooMMoooooooMoooM
_________8888___MoooooMoooooooooooooooooooooooMMMooooooooMoooM
________888____MoooooMmooooooooooooooooooooooMMMoooooooooMooooM
______8888____MMooooMmoooooooooooooooooooooMMMMooooooooomoomoooM
_____888______MoooooMooooooooooooooooooooMMMooooooooooooMoommoooM
__8888_______MMoooooooooooooooooooooooooMMooooooooooooomMooMMoooMo
_____________MoooooooooooooooooooooooooMooooooooooooooomMooMMoooMm
____________MMoooooomoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooMooMMoooMM
____________MooooooooMoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooMooMoooMM
___________MMoooooooooMoooooooooooooMoooooooooooooooooooooMoMoooMM
___________MoooooooooooM88oooooooooMoooooooooooooooooooooooMMooMMM
___________Moooooooooooo8888888888MooooooooooooooooooooooooMMooMM
___________Mooooooooooooo88888888MoooooooooooooooooooooooooMooMM
___________Moooooooooooooo888888MoooooooooooooooooooooooooMooMM
___________Mooooooooooooooo88888MoooooooooooooooooooooooooMoMM
___________Mooooooooooooooooo88MooooooooooooooooooooooooooMMM
___________MoooooooooooooooooooMooooooooooooooooooooooooooMMM
___________MMoooooooooooooooooMooooooooooooooooooooooooooMMM
____________MoooooooooooooooooMooooooooooooooooooooooooooMMM
____________MMoooooooooooooooMooooooooooooooooooooooooooMMM
_____________MoooooooooooooooMoooooooooooooooooooooooooMMM
_____________MMoooooooooooooMoooooooooooooooooooooooooMMM
______________MoooooooooooooMooooooooooooooooooooooooMMM
______________MMoooooooooooMooooooooooooooooooooooooMMM
_______________MoooooooooooMoooooooooooooooooooooooMMM
_______________MMoooooooooMoooooooooooooooooooooooMMM
________________MoooooooooMooooooooooooooooooooooMMM
________________MMoooooooMooooooooooooooooooooooMMM
_________________MMooooooMoooooooooooooooooooooMMM
_________________MMoooooMoooooooooooooooooooooMMM
__________________MMooooMooooooooooooooooooooMMM
__________________MMoooMooooooooooooooooooooMMM
___________________MMooMoooooooooooooooooooMMM
___________________MMoMoooooooooooooooooooMMM
____________________MMMooooooooooooooooooMMM
____________________MMooooooooooooooooooMMM
_____________________MoooooooooooooooooMMM
____________________MMooooooooooooooooMMM
____________________MMoooooooooooooooMMM
____________________MMooooMoooooooooMMMo
____________________mMMooooMMoooooooMMMM
_____________________MMMoooooooooooMMMoM
_____________________mMMoooMoooooooMoMoM
______________________MMooMMMMoooooooMoM
______________________MMooMMMooooooooMoM
______________________mMMooMMooooooooMoM
_______________________MMooMMoooooooooMoM
_______________________MMooMMooooooooooMom
_______________________MMoooMoooooooooooMM
_______________________MMMoooooooooooooooMo
_______________________MMMoooooooooooooooMo
_______________________MMMooooooooooooooooM
_______________________MMMooooooooooooooooM
_______________________MMMooooooooooooooooMm
________________________MMooooooooooooooooMM
________________________MMMoooooooooooooooMM
________________________MMMoooooooooooooooMM
________________________MMMoooooooooooooooMM
________________________MMMoooooooooooooooMM
_________________________MMooooooooooooooMMM
_________________________MMMoooooooooooooMM
_________________________MMMoooooooooooooMM
_________________________MMMooooooooooooMM
__________________________MMooooooooooooMM
__________________________MMooooooooooooMM
__________________________MMoooooooooooMM
__________________________MMMooooooooooMM
__________________________MMMooooooooooMM
___________________________MMoooooooooMM
___________________________MMMooooooooMM
___________________________MMMooooooooMM
____________________________MMooooooooMM
____________________________MMMooooooMM
____________________________MMMooooooMM
_____________________________MMooooooMM
_____________________________MMooooooMM
______________________________MMoooooMM
______________________________MMoooooMMo
______________________________MMoooooMoM
______________________________MMoooooMoM
______________________________oMooooooMo
_____________________________MoMoooooooM
____________________________MoooMooooooM
___________________________MooooMooooooM
__________________________MoooooMoooooooM
_________________________MooooooMMoooooooM
_________________________MoooooooMooooooooM
_________________________M;o;ooooMoooooooooM
_________________________Momo;oooMooooooooooM
_________________________MMomomooMoooooooo;oM
__________________________MMomooMMooooooo;o;M
___________________________MMooMMMoooooo;omoM
___________________________MMMM_MMoooomomoMM
__________________________________MMoooomoMM
___________________________________MMooooMM
____________________________________MMooMM


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

Buwähääää ich komm mit'm lesen nicht mehr hinterher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

was darf natürlich nicht fehlen?
>>!!!<<<
ich zahl ne runde!


----------



## Opferson (30. April 2008)

OHHHH NEIIIIIIIIIIN, warum hat mir nicht vorher jemand gesagt, dass heute Mittwoch ist -.-


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

Descartes schrieb:


> oh danke mhh... schmeckt irgendwie nach minze aber naja hauptsache qualmt und stinkt xD


woher weisst du das ich menthol rauche??? (tu ich nämlich wirklich!)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Königmarcus (30. April 2008)

ganz ehrlich.. ich seh da keine zigarettenschachtel raus^^


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> woher weisst du das ich menthol rauche??? (tu ich nämlich wirklich!)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



PS: rauchen ist schädlich


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

Opferson schrieb:


> OHHHH NEIIIIIIIIIIN, warum hat mir nicht vorher jemand gesagt, dass heute Mittwoch ist -.-


äh...der pc hat ne uhr..öÖ


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich.. ich seh da keine zigarettenschachtel raus^^


das is auch keine schachtel das is nur eine.... (((((________]


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Da holt man sich nur schnell sein Frühstück und schon sind wieder 2 1/2 Seiten voll ^^ 
Das nenn ich Mittwoch *g*

*Zur Feier des Tages wieder das LIcht an macht*


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

ÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ
nuirnoch 46 min!!!


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Da holt man sich nur schnell sein Frühstück und schon sind wieder 2 1/2 Seiten voll ^^
> Das nenn ich Mittwoch *g*


Ne das nenne ich langeweile


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

geh mal noch ne kanne kaffe holen....


----------



## Königmarcus (30. April 2008)

egal, seh da trotzdem nix raus^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gias (30. April 2008)

Erster Mittwoch seit 3 Wochen wo man wieder warten muss oder?


----------



## Natsumee (30. April 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> das is auch keine schachtel das is nur eine.... (((((________]




das sind nur striche naja also das erkennt man wirklich nicht als zigarrete sry^^ 

naja die raucher halt stinken eh nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Ne das nenne ich langeweile



Ja, eben! ;-)


----------



## Sasa_Unholy (30. April 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> das is auch keine schachtel das is nur eine.... (((((________]



ob nun ne ganze schachtel oder nur eine, ich will jedenfalls keine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

www.buffed.at


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

Gias schrieb:


> Erster Mittwoch seit 3 Wochen wo man wieder warten muss oder?


Ich muss jeden Mittwoch warten -.-


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

is euch aufgefallen dass wir hier heute mit 295 oder so angefangen haben? XD


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2008)

hallo!

ich hab da mal ne Frage! Ich war zu faul die SuFu zu benutzen, wisst ihr warum ich mich heute morgen nicht ins Wow einloggen konnte? (da stand irgendwas auf der linken Seite des Einloggbilschirms, aber ich war auch zu faul das zu lesen!^^)

muahaha   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sasa_Unholy (30. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> ich hab da mal ne Frage! Ich war zu faul die SuFu zu benutzen, wisst ihr warum ich mich heute morgen nicht ins Wow einloggen konnte? (da stand irgendwas auf der linken Seite des Einloggbilschirms, aber ich war auch zu faul das zu lesen!^^)
> 
> ...




*hust*


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

hab gehört n mitarbeiter hat kaffee über die server geschüttet


----------



## Morci (30. April 2008)

morgääääähn, ihr spammer^^


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

morggääääääääääääääähhhhhhhhhn


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Stückliste von: (((((________]
Rauch : (((((
Körper: _________
ende: ]
gesamt: (((((______]

wie wärs mit:
    _______
(((_______]

so leichter? ^^ 

*nichtraucher ist, aber solche Bilder mag*

Btw. die Frau war klasse!


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> hab gehört n mitarbeiter hat kaffee über die server geschüttet


Ich dachte sie wolten die Server abschalten uns sagen das WoW nich mehr gibt.


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> ich hab da mal ne Frage! Ich war zu faul die SuFu zu benutzen, wisst ihr warum ich mich heute morgen nicht ins Wow einloggen konnte? (da stand irgendwas auf der linken Seite des Einloggbilschirms, aber ich war auch zu faul das zu lesen!^^)
> 
> ...




Da stand 'Du bist gehackt worden! Alles sofort de-und neuinstallieren und wenns dann immer noch nicht geht noch mal von vorne und am besten drei Threads zu dem Thema aufmachen' 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> das sind nur striche naja also das erkennt man wirklich nicht als zigarrete sry^^
> 
> naja die raucher halt stinken eh nur
> 
> ...


ach ja ihr habt halt alle keine fantasie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

VOTE 4 24 STUNDEN AV!!!


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> VOTE 4 24STUNDEN AV!!!



Ne ih.. da geh ich lieber raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Stückliste von: (((((________]
> Rauch : (((((
> Körper: _________
> ende: ]
> ...


wenigstens einer ders kapiert! danke für die auflistung


----------



## Königmarcus (30. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Stückliste von: (((((________]
> Rauch : (((((
> Körper: _________
> ende: ]
> ...





öööhh...  selbst durch die "erklärung" erkenn ich da nix,.. sry xD


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ne ih.. da geh ich lieber raiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


DM oda was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ne ih.. da geh ich lieber raiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da komm ich mit ^^


----------



## Huutch (30. April 2008)

Morgen, jemand nen Keks? ;O)


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> öööhh...  selbst durch die "erklärung" erkenn ich da nix,.. sry xD



Dann is dir auch nicht mehr zu helfen ^^


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

Treffen wir uns alle auf dem Server Destromath machen uns Menschen und raiden HOGGER!
hab gehört der droppt stab des jordan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne warte mal auf destro hab ich ja meine hordler xD


----------



## Königmarcus (30. April 2008)

Huutch schrieb:


> Morgen, jemand nen Keks? ;O)




gern =) gibts auch kakao dazu?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

Wen ihr euch in WoW nicht einlogen könnt befolgt folgenden Guid:

Nim deine rechte Hand.
Füre sie langsam zu deine Sack.
Und jetzt reib ganz fest und wünsch dir das du dich wieder einlogen kanst.

PS: Dieser Guid funzt nur bei Männern


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

Huutch schrieb:


> Morgen, jemand nen Keks? ;O)


oh fein! die ham noch gefehlt! *hinlang* danke!


----------



## BigBooster007 (30. April 2008)

Wenn die Server wieder oben sind, wer hat lust auf ne Kara-Marken runde?? Auf Pere einfach einen meiner beiden chars anwhispern ... geht dann gleich los xD


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Hm, nen Keks zum Tee, das klingt gut!
*wieder nen Pot schwarzen Tee dazu stellt*


----------



## Erynberia (30. April 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> PS: rauchen ist schädlich




Ist aber gar nicht so einfach, davon loszukommen. Ich hatte schon mehrere Anläufe, alle leider ergebnislos.

Hättest du jetzt geschrieben "Rauchen ist tödlich", so hätte ich geschrieben "Das ist das Leben auch". Man weiß nie, was einem so widerfahren kann. - Moment, mit viel Phantasie (ich weiß, nach der neuen Rechtschreibung wird es anders geschrieben, ich kann die neue Schreibweise allerdings nicht ausstehen und weigere mich deswegen) und Auslegung kann das auch auf "Rauchen ist schädlich" übertragen werden.


----------



## Königmarcus (30. April 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Wen ihr euch in WoW nicht einlogen könnt befolgt folgenden Guid:
> 
> Nim deine rechte Hand.
> Füre sie langsam zu deine Sack.
> ...



lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Wen ihr euch in WoW nicht einlogen könnt befolgt folgenden Guid:
> 
> Nim deine rechte Hand.
> Füre sie langsam zu deine Sack.
> ...


*handnehm*
*zumsackführ*
*ganzfestreib*
*wünschdassichmichwiedereinloggenkann*
....
....
ES FUNKTIONIERT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Natsumee (30. April 2008)

joa 4 stunden av ftw^^

sry aber hat nicht smti fantasy zu tun das ist und kann keine zigarette sein ^^

kann ich ja auch behaupten das hier:  ----::::: ist ein Bohrer ...^^

mfg


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Wen ihr euch in WoW nicht einlogen könnt befolgt folgenden Guid:
> 
> Nim deine rechte Hand.
> Füre sie langsam zu deine Sack.
> ...


und was mach ich?? ich darf natürlich warten... noch ist mir zwischen meinen beinen nix gewachsen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ----:::::


geiler bohrer!


----------



## Erynberia (30. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> kann ich ja auch behaupten das hier:  ----::::: ist ein Bohrer ...^^
> 
> mfg



Eher ein Schraubenzieher.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

smilingangel79 schrieb:


> Ist aber gar nicht so einfach, davon loszukommen. Ich hatte schon mehrere Anläufe, alle leider ergebnislos.
> 
> Hättest du jetzt geschrieben "Rauchen ist tödlich", so hätte ich geschrieben "Das ist das Leben auch". Man weiß nie, was einem so widerfahren kann. - Moment, mit viel Phantasie (ich weiß, nach der neuen Rechtschreibung wird es anders geschrieben, ich kann die neue Schreibweise allerdings nicht ausstehen und weigere mich deswegen) und Auslegung kann das auch auf "Rauchen ist schädlich" übertragen werden.


Das kenne ich auch schon. Ich weis das es hart ist.

und noch ne frage wie wird den Phantasie neu geschrieben?


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> und was mach ich?? ich darf natürlich warten... noch ist mir zwischen meinen beinen nix gewachsen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


man nehme ein auto, versuche mit dem rückwärts einzuparken und dann bekommst von deinem mann 1 stunde anschiss und kannst danach wow zocken =)


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> joa 4 stunden av ftw^^
> 
> sry aber hat nicht smti fantasy zu tun das ist und kann keine zigarette sein ^^
> 
> ...


Der vordere TEil eines Bohrers! eindeutig!


----------



## Königmarcus (30. April 2008)

laaaaaaaaangweiliigg... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> und was mach ich?? ich darf natürlich warten... noch ist mir zwischen meinen beinen nix gewachsen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sei froh es ist zimlich unangenehmen wen dir jemand n tritt in die Eier gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erynberia (30. April 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> und noch ne frage wie wird den Phantasie neu geschrieben?




Fantasie


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Da stand 'Du bist gehackt worden! Alles sofort de-und neuinstallieren und wenns dann immer noch nicht geht noch mal von vorne und am besten drei Threads zu dem Thema aufmachen'
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ooooch nööööö jetzt hab ich es gestern endlich geschafft an deine Ip-Adresse zu kommen, deine Firewall zu umgehen und ein wenig auf deinem Pc herum zu surfen! Also die Bilder von dir unter "eigene Dateien" / "meine Bilder" sind ganz nett! Hab mir mal ein paar runter geladen!^^

muß ich jetzt nochmal ganz von vorne anfangen deinen pc zu suchen und zu hacken???? 

*seuuuuufz*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sasa_Unholy (30. April 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> und was mach ich?? ich darf natürlich warten... noch ist mir zwischen meinen beinen nix gewachsen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mach dir nix draus, ich wart mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> man nehme ein auto, versuche mit dem rückwärts einzuparken und dann bekommst von deinem mann 1 stunde anschiss und kannst danach wow zocken =)


wieso anschiss?? ich kann ja rückwärts einparken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (30. April 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> man nehme ein auto, versuche mit dem rückwärts einzuparken und dann bekommst von deinem mann 1 stunde anschiss und kannst danach wow zocken =)



löl^^

sie kann ja auch das haus putzen...

*sich für ne weile versteck*

mfg


----------



## BigBooster007 (30. April 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Das kenne ich auch schon. Ich weis das es hart ist.
> 
> und noch ne frage wie wird den Phantasie neu geschrieben?



ist das nicht das gegenteil von Cola-Du?


----------



## Huutch (30. April 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> oh fein! die ham noch gefehlt! *hinlang* danke!




Na wenn schon Warte_Mittwoch dann mit Würde!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> löl^^
> 
> sie kann ja auch das haus putzen...
> 
> ...


würd ich jetz an deiner stelle auch machen! verstecken... haus geputzt hab ich schon... und die zeit wird nich weniger noch 34 min!!!


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

ich sitzeee
auf meinem stuhl
und ich schaue aus dem fenster
und ich stell mir mal wieder die alten fragen
wo komm ich her
wo geh ich hin
und wieviel zeit
werd ich noch haben
ich denke nach über die welt
über das was wirklich zählt
ich weiß genau was mich so quält
ich bin genervt ich bin frustriert
weil hier nie etwas passiert
weil hier nie etwas passiert
ich schau wieder auf die uhr
du bist immer noch nicht da
keine ahnung wo du bleibst
es is waaaaaaaaaahr

MIR IS LAAANGWEIILIIIG
MIR IS LAAAAANGWEEEILIIIGG
STERBENSLANGWEILIG
OHNE DICH
OHNE DICH
MIR IST LANGWEILIG
SO STINKLANGWEILIG
STERBENSLANGWEILIG
OHNE DICH
OHNE DICH
IST MIR LANGWEILIG!!!

(Die Ärzte - Langweilig)


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

An alle, die sich um 11 einloggen wollen:
Ihr habt noch 33min zu warten.


----------



## Königmarcus (30. April 2008)

leute ich hab was geiles von Dieter Nuhr gefunden^^ zum zeitvertreib:



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NtVt5G8OuKk&...feature=related
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=_RT3ur58V30&...feature=related
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=P5T9twfjrzM&...feature=related
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=frphYTutwy4&...feature=related
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=kkP61EYv2bs&...feature=related







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBooster007 (30. April 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> und was mach ich?? ich darf natürlich warten... noch ist mir zwischen meinen beinen nix gewachsen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



darfst bei mir reiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

Ich komme zu meinem 2. Guid um wieder WoW zu zocken:

Nim eine harten Gegenstand.
Ziele genau auf dein Geschlechtsteil.
Hau so fest zu wie es nur geht.
Wen du wieder aufstehen kanst sind die server wieder oben.

PS: ich hab kp ob das auch bei Frauen funzt.


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

würd sagen das lied hier trifft auf  ziemlich viele der hier anwesenden zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

BigBooster007 schrieb:


> darfst bei mir reiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ferkel! aber wenns hilft....


----------



## Mochouchu (30. April 2008)

Hier habt ihr eine schön erkennbare Zigarrette:
 ___________ 
( __(_______(#) 

P.s.: Wer eine braucht soll sich bedienen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Ich komme zu meinem 2. Guid um wieder WoW zu zocken:
> 
> Nim eine harten Gegenstand.
> Ziele genau auf dein Geschlechtsteil.
> ...



Wenn du dabei die entsprechenden Knochen brichst... dann is Donnerstag bis du wieder aufstehen kannst (oder schon Samstag ^^) und dann sind die Server auchwieder da!
(würde ich aber trotzdem nicht emfpehlen )


----------



## Königmarcus (30. April 2008)

Mochouchu schrieb:


> Hier habt ihr eine schön erkennbare Zigarrette:
> ___________
> ( __(_______(#)




óÓ


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

Mochouchu schrieb:


> Hier habt ihr eine schön erkennbare Zigarrette:
> ___________
> ( __(_______(#)
> 
> ...


keine schlechte idee *bald zum kettenraucher werd!!*


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Mochouchu schrieb:


> Hier habt ihr eine schön erkennbare Zigarrette:
> ___________
> ( __(_______(#)
> 
> ...



Ui! diesmal sogar mit FIlter!


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

Mochouchu schrieb:


> Hier habt ihr eine schön erkennbare Zigarrette:
> ___________
> ( __(_______(#)
> 
> ...


erinnert mich an den fluppen witz mit den 2 orcs und dem gnom xD
kann den mal jemand hier posten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBooster007 (30. April 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> ferkel! aber wenns hilft....



bestimmt ... wenn wir dann fertig sind, sind die Server wieder oben


----------



## Natsumee (30. April 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> würd ich jetz an deiner stelle auch machen! verstecken... haus geputzt hab ich schon... und die zeit wird nich weniger noch 34 min!!!


dreckig machen und nochmals putzen?^^

ehm dir was kleies zu essen machen?^^

öhm Zeitung lesen^^

mfg ....


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Wenn du dabei die entsprechenden Knochen brichst... dann is Donnerstag bis du wieder aufstehen kannst (oder schon Samstag ^^) und dann sind die Server auchwieder da!
> (würde ich aber trotzdem nicht emfpehlen )


Ok vileicht nicht ganz so fest drauf hauen^^


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dreckig machen und nochmals putzen?^^
> 
> ehm dir was kleies zu essen machen?^^
> 
> ...


dann bin ich aber in 30 minuten nich fertig...


----------



## Natsumee (30. April 2008)

Mochouchu schrieb:


> Hier habt ihr eine schön erkennbare Zigarrette:
> ___________
> ( __(_______(#)
> 
> ...



mhm seitenverkehrt aber wen man gesagt bekommt das es eine ist sieht mann es diesmal^^

mfg


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

> treffen 2 orcs nen gnom
> sagt der eine orc : warum haste keine mütze auf?! das gibt was aufs maul!
> *batsch* schon liegt der gnom 10 meter weiter auf der erde.
> 
> ...


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (30. April 2008)

Hab das Gefühl das läuft grad ausm Ruder hier. Hoffentlich sind die Server bald wieder da das gewisse Entzugserscheinungen hier mal nachlassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (30. April 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> dann bin ich aber in 30 minuten nich fertig...



naja lies nur zeitung so im internet zeit geht shcnel vorbei^^

mfg


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

weiß jemand mit welcher seitenzahl wir heute angefangen haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Ich komme zu meinem 2. Guid um wieder WoW zu zocken:
> 
> Nim eine harten Gegenstand.
> Ziele genau auf dein Geschlechtsteil.
> ...



Das gilt zu erforschen..mist dass ich arbeiten muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Fröggi: Wo hattest du eigentlich die Frau her?

Anleitung für Frauen:
-Stromschalter vom PC hinten umlegen um das Netzteil aus zu schalten 
-nen Mann rufen, der den PC reparieren soll
-sich kaputtlachen, wenn er anfängt den PC auseinander zu nehmen *g*
-Wenn sie kapiert haben, woran es liegt (oder aufgegeben haben) sind die Server wieder da

UNTER KEINEN UMSTÄNDEN MIT DEM EIGENEN PC MACHEN! Die Kerle schaffen es und vernichten die ein oder andere Hardware bei ihren Versuchen den armen PC wieder ans laufen zu kriegen ^^


----------



## Netus (30. April 2008)

Suuuuppeeer... Mittwoch, Server Down und ich bin krank geschrieben. 
Und nein, momentan hab ich nichts anderes zu tun. Obwohl... ich sollte mal wieder aufräumen Oo'


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Fröggi: Wo hattest du eigentlich die Frau her?
> 
> Anleitung für Frauen:
> -Stromschalter vom PC hinten umlegen um das Netzteil aus zu schalten
> ...


wahahaha
glaubst du die finden den stromschalter?


----------



## BigBooster007 (30. April 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> weiß jemand mit welcher seitenzahl wir heute angefangen haben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



295


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Fröggi: Wo hattest du eigentlich die Frau her?


tja ich hab hald so meine quellen^^
Weis ich nich mehr hab ich mal iwo auf Inet gefunden.

PS: 100er beitrag wo ist mein Keks?


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Hab das Gefühl das läuft grad ausm Ruder hier. Hoffentlich sind die Server bald wieder da das gewisse Entzugserscheinungen hier mal nachlassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja, dann kann man wieder spielen, aber die Frühlingsgefühle werden wohl bleiben!^^


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Fröggi: Wo hattest du eigentlich die Frau her?
> 
> Anleitung für Frauen:
> -Stromschalter vom PC hinten umlegen um das Netzteil aus zu schalten
> ...


au ja!!! das mach ich!!!!


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Das gilt zu erforschen..mist dass ich arbeiten muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sag bescheid wenn du hilfe brauchst! Ich biete mich natürlich selbstlos an als Kavalier der alten Schule! *gG*


----------



## Huutch (30. April 2008)

booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooring 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBooster007 (30. April 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> au ja!!! das mach ich!!!!



soll ich dann mal versuchen, deinen rechner ganz zu machen? hinterher ist dein Rechner ne Kaffeemaschiene oder n Toaster^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> wahahaha
> glaubst du die finden den stromschalter?



Nope, daher ja auch der teil mit dem aufgeben ^^


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Sag bescheid wenn du hilfe brauchst! Ich biete mich natürlich selbstlos an als Kavalier der alten Schule! *gG*



Irgendwie hab ich das jetzt halb erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huutch (30. April 2008)

BigBooster007 schrieb:


> soll ich dann mal versuchen, deinen rechner ganz zu machen? hinterher ist dein Rechner ne Kaffeemaschiene oder n Toaster^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder nen Backofen............... dann gibts neue Kekse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

A!


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hemVsDMlQ9k
der ist gut^^


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwvz1LNZ5OQ...feature=related
das is kuhl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

BigBooster007 schrieb:


> soll ich dann mal versuchen, deinen rechner ganz zu machen? hinterher ist dein Rechner ne Kaffeemaschiene oder n Toaster^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich bräuchte ne mikrowelle...


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich das jetzt halb erwartet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



...und ich wollte deine "Erwartung" (hoffnung? *g*) nicht enttäuschen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huutch (30. April 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> A!




wer a sagt sollte B sagen..........

was es nicht alles bei youtube zu sehen gibt


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

ring ring ring ring ring
bananaphone!!


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

Huutch schrieb:


> wer a sagt sollte B sagen..........
> 
> was es nicht alles bei youtube zu sehen gibt


C!


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> ...und ich wollte deine "Erwartung" (hoffnung? *g*) nicht enttäuschen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Soso.. wieder am Ruf farmen bei mir?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> C!


D!


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> D!


E!


----------



## Manitu2007 (30. April 2008)

Moin ihr lieben, ich stell mal zur sicherheit ne Industriekanne Kaffee und frisch gebackene Kekse von Muddern in die runde (für die die schon entzugserscheinugen haben) ^^

//Edit: Ach mist dacht alles läuft schon...will noch 25 werden bevor ich zur arbeit muss und das sind nur noch ca 20 exp die ich holn muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Soso.. wieder am Ruf farmen bei mir?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was kriegt man den nettes, wenn man bei dir auf wohlwollend steht?


----------



## Mochouchu (30. April 2008)

E!


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

Mochouchu schrieb:


> E!


hatt ich schon aber egal
F!


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Was kriegt man den nettes, wenn man bei dir auf wohlwollend steht?



Wohlwollend? Hmm... gute Frage.. hat noch keiner geschafft *fg*


----------



## Barbob (30. April 2008)

Netus schrieb:


> Suuuuppeeer... Mittwoch, Server Down und ich bin krank geschrieben.
> Und nein, momentan hab ich nichts anderes zu tun. Obwohl... ich sollte mal wieder aufräumen Oo'




geht mir ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Moin ihr lieben, ich stell mal zur sicherheit ne Industriekanne Kaffee und frisch gebackene Kekse von Muddern in die runde (für die die schon entzugserscheinugen haben) ^^


Hm! Frisch gebackene Kekse! Da nehm ich doch glat wieder einen und stell dann auch wieder ne Kanne schwarzen Tee daneben.


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Was kriegt man den nettes, wenn man bei dir auf wohlwollend steht?


Wer bei mir auf Ehrfürchtig steht krigt was gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz tolles....


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wohlwollend? Hmm... gute Frage.. hat noch keiner geschafft *fg*


O ha.
Auf.. freundlich?


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Soso.. wieder am Ruf farmen bei mir?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hängst an der WotLK-Erstausgabe Quelle! Ich würd so manches tun das du mir eins aus dem ersten Paket schickst! *fg*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Du hängst an der WotLK-Erstausgabe Quelle! Ich würd so manches tun das du mir eins aus dem ersten Paket schickst! *fg*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie? du hast WotLK noch nicht?


----------



## BigBooster007 (30. April 2008)

NOCH 20 MINUTEN!!!!!!


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Du hängst an der WotLK-Erstausgabe Quelle! Ich würd so manches tun das du mir eins aus dem ersten Paket schickst! *fg*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


? Hab ich da was nicht mitbekommen? *auch eins haben möcht* ;-)


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Du hängst an der WotLK-Erstausgabe Quelle! Ich würd so manches tun das du mir eins aus dem ersten Paket schickst! *fg*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gar nisch waahaaaaaaaar *g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

Gehn wir ne Runde AB?


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> O ha.
> Auf.. freundlich?



Ähm... ne epische Umarmung?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

ich mal duschen geh! man sieht sich im spiel...


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

Man, Hof is undeffed! Gimps!


----------



## Manitu2007 (30. April 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Wer bei mir auf Ehrfürchtig steht krigt was gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz tolles....


 lass mich raten...n Tritt weniger in den hintern? oder nein du schüttelst der gegenfraktion die hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huutch (30. April 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> ich mal duschen geh! man sieht sich im spiel...




rücken schrubben net vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> lass mich raten...n Tritt weniger in den hintern? oder nein du schüttelst der gegenfraktion die hand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Viel besser n Kuss auf den Bauch... mit anlauf


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> wie? du hast WotLK noch nicht?



doch doch, ich hab aber meinen Pc aufgepimpt und nen Aktenvernichter unter das CD-Laufwerk gebaut. Jetzt hatte mir Blizzard natürlich als guter Kunde schonmal die Testversion geschickt und ich wollts gleich testen...
Was jetzt kommt wird du nicht glauben!

Ich hab die CD ins CD-Laufwerk gelegt und das war nicht richtig befestigt und ist runter in den Aktenvernichtungsschacht gefallen, da die Kabel noch dran hingen, hat sich der ganze Pc in sich selbst gezogen und am Schluß hat sich der Aktenvernichter umgekrempelt selber geschreddert....

Sachen gibts.....^^


----------



## shadowwoman (30. April 2008)

winke winke zum abschied!!


----------



## Descartes (30. April 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> Man, Hof is undeffed! Gimps!



need mine !!!!einseinself


----------



## BigBooster007 (30. April 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> ich mal duschen geh! man sieht sich im spiel...




nimm mich mit


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

Descartes schrieb:


> need mine !!!!einseinself


jaja ich hols ja eh schon mein imba mage owned eh 3 gleichzeitig xD


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> doch doch, ich hab aber meinen Pc aufgepimpt und nen Aktenvernichter unter das CD-Laufwerk gebaut. Jetzt hatte mir Blizzard natürlich als guter Kunde schonmal die Testversion geschickt und ich wollts gleich testen...
> Was jetzt kommt wird du nicht glauben!
> 
> Ich hab die CD ins CD-Laufwerk gelegt und das war nicht richtig befestigt und ist runter in den Aktenvernichtungsschacht gefallen, da die Kabel noch dran hingen, hat sich der ganze Pc in sich selbst gezogen und am Schluß hat sich der Aktenvernichter umgekrempelt selber geschreddert....
> ...




Nein echt? Gibts ja gaar nicht.. die Firma vom Aktenvernichter würd ich aber an deiner Stelle verklagen *g*


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> doch doch, ich hab aber meinen Pc aufgepimpt und nen Aktenvernichter unter das CD-Laufwerk gebaut. Jetzt hatte mir Blizzard natürlich als guter Kunde schonmal die Testversion geschickt und ich wollts gleich testen...
> Was jetzt kommt wird du nicht glauben!
> 
> Ich hab die CD ins CD-Laufwerk gelegt und das war nicht richtig befestigt und ist runter in den Aktenvernichtungsschacht gefallen, da die Kabel noch dran hingen, hat sich der ganze Pc in sich selbst gezogen und am Schluß hat sich der Aktenvernichter umgekrempelt selber geschreddert....
> ...


blöde sache das..
naja musst halt zu mir kommen wennst WotLK zocken willst hab schon einen LvL 80 Todesritter!


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ähm... ne epische Umarmung?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ui! und was muss man abgeben um bei dir ruf zu farmen? *schon mal vorsorglich ne frische Tasse schwarzen-Tee mit Raps-Honig als süßer hinstellt*


----------



## Kyrador (30. April 2008)

Die ersten Server sind schon wieder online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2008)

öhm Leuuuuuteeeeeeee!

ich möchte was Klarstellen!!! Sie hängt nicht an der Quelle! Sie hat garkeine Ahnung wie sich überhaupt das Addon holen könnte selbst wenns schon draussen wäre! *gg*

Und wir beide unterhalten uns nochmal per PM weiter! *gG*


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

Die ersten Server sind schon wieder oben http://www.wow-europe.com/de/serverstatus/index.html


----------



## Descartes (30. April 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> jaja ich hols ja eh schon mein imba mage owned eh 3 gleichzeitig xD



mal eben in 2sek nen hexi auf 70 zocken und zur schmiede geh und 
meine imbaness zeigen indem ich, mit den kopf über die tasta roll... ^^


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

Descartes schrieb:


> mal eben in 2sek nen hexi auf 70 zocken und zur schmiede geh und
> meine imbaness zeigen indem ich, mit den kopf über die tasta roll... ^^


und schrei "I AM THE LEETNESS"
hat hier irgendwer als sig oda?


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

JUHU wir habens bis Seite 310 geschaft^^


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Wenns so weiter geht, schaffen wir heute noch 320 ^^


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Ui! und was muss man abgeben um bei dir ruf zu farmen? *schon mal vorsorglich ne frische Tasse schwarzen-Tee mit Raps-Honig als süßer hinstellt*



Also da gibts zum einen schon mal die Dailys 
'Bringe mir morgen einen Latte Macchiatto'
'Bringe mir mittags einen Keks'

Das gibt schon mal 20 Rufpünktchen *g*

Bald werde ich gepatched, dann gibts noch mehr Dailys sobald ihr mich in Phase 2 bringt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

DOUG AND CARRY
DOUG AND CARRY
DOUG AND CARRY
DOUG AND CARRY
ARTHUR
ARTHUR
ARTHUR
ARTHUR
DOUG AND CARRY
DOUG AND CARRY


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> blöde sache das..
> naja musst halt zu mir kommen wennst WotLK zocken willst hab schon einen LvL 80 Todesritter!



Ich weiß nicht.. ich schätze mal du wohnst in Bayern und dann bestimmt auf dem höchsten Berg! Nachher verirr ich mich noch und muß Heidi und Peter nach dem Weg fragen... 

kostet viel zu viel Zeit! Da bleib ich lieber in der Zivilisation!^^


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Also da gibts zum einen schon mal die Dailys
> 'Bringe mir morgen einen Latte Macchiatto'
> 'Bringe mir mittags einen Keks'
> 
> ...


Wie viel ruf krig ich wen ich dir ein Kuss auf den Bauch mit anlauf gebe?


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht.. ich schätze mal du wohnst in Bayern und dann bestimmt auf dem höchsten Berg! Nachher verirr ich mich noch und muß Heidi und Peter nach dem Weg fragen...
> 
> kostet viel zu viel Zeit! Da bleib ich lieber in der Zivilisation!^^


nene österreich ^^


----------



## Descartes (30. April 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> und schrei "I AM THE LEETNESS"
> hat hier irgendwer als sig oda?



Nö, weis ich net....
btw wer defft ställe?


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Also da gibts zum einen schon mal die Dailys
> 'Bringe mir morgen einen Latte Macchiatto'
> 'Bringe mir mittags einen Keks'
> 
> ...


*g*
*Latte Macchiato neben den Tee stellt*


----------



## Magicdwarf (30. April 2008)

Die ersten Server kommen wieder...

Grüße aus München


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

Magicdwarf schrieb:


> Die ersten Server kommen wieder...
> 
> Grüße aus München




Am arbeiten......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Grüße von München nach München  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Also da gibts zum einen schon mal die Dailys
> 'Bringe mir morgen einen Latte Macchiatto'
> 'Bringe mir mittags einen Keks'
> 
> ...



Ich hätte da Verbesserungsvorschläge sowie Fehlerbehebungen!^^

Und übrigens! Sellbst Blizzard hat eingesehen das das Ruffarmen schneller gehen sollte! man man man  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBooster007 (30. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Wenns so weiter geht, schaffen wir heute noch 320 ^^



glaub ich nicht ... gleich sind die Server wieder on und die leute hier verschwunden^^


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Wie viel ruf krig ich wen ich dir ein Kuss auf den Bauch mit anlauf gebe?




Was kann man sich denn darunter vorstellen?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydea (30. April 2008)

Magicdwarf schrieb:


> Die ersten Server kommen wieder...
> 
> Grüße aus München


Bahhh meiner is noch down!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

Seydea schrieb:


> Bahhh meiner is noch down!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hahahaha hinterweltler server?


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich hätte da Verbesserungsvorschläge sowie Fehlerbehebungen!^^
> 
> Und übrigens! Sellbst Blizzard hat eingesehen das das Ruffarmen schneller gehen sollte! man man man
> 
> ...




Das kam bei mir aber noch nicht an *fg*


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Was kann man sich denn darunter vorstellen?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stell dir vor ein 3 Meter langer gang.
Ich auf der einen du auf der anderen Seite.
Ich renne auf dich zu und gebe deinem Bauch einen Kuss der warscheinlich wehtuen wird.


----------



## Seydea (30. April 2008)

@oimdudla : Jaa sein name sagt alles:
LOTHAR;D


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Stell dir vor ein 3 Meter langer gang.
> Ich auf der einen du auf der anderen Seite.
> Ich renne auf dich zu und gebe deinem Bauch einen Kuss der warscheinlich wehtuen wird.



Ruf verschlechtert um 3000 Punkte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (30. April 2008)

BigBooster007 schrieb:


> glaub ich nicht ... gleich sind die Server wieder on und die leute hier verschwunden^^



Ich nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich bin noch bis 15:30 hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

naja bin dann mal weg...
war lustig mit euch und n schöner zeitvertreib

hf/gl beim zocken!

bye, wir schreiben uns nächsten mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

BigBooster007 schrieb:


> glaub ich nicht ... gleich sind die Server wieder on und die leute hier verschwunden^^


Viele hier arbeiten und können daher nicht zocken gehen (aber könnten arbeiten anfangen /weitermachen ^^)


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ruf verschlechtert um 3000 Punkte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso den? *heult*


----------



## Mochouchu (30. April 2008)

Kann mir einer sagen warum die spanischen Server immer als erster on sind?


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Das kam bei mir aber noch nicht an *fg*



Wie? Du wurdest noch nie geupdatet?? Dann wirds aber Zeit das wir dich mal anständig nachpatchen! Sollst ja aktuell bleiben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

Mochouchu schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen warum die spanischen Server immer als erster on sind?


ka ich spiel auf nem Deutschen Server^^
Warscheinlich weil wenig Leute dort spielen.


----------



## Descartes (30. April 2008)

mhh server noch down...
und sicher stürzt der dann noch mindestens 3 mal ab...


----------



## m1gu3l (30. April 2008)

ey ich geh nru nen kaffe holen und um die ecke zum bäcker und bup 13 seiten wieter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ihr elenden spammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und keine bange hier werden auch heut middach noch genuch spammer sein weil sie arbeiten müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja ich stell jetzt schonmal fürn frühschoppen nen fass bier und nen teller frikadellen hin und machs LICHT AUS!


----------



## Mochouchu (30. April 2008)

Ich auch aber ich bin am überlegen ob ich nich einen Spanisch kurs machen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Baelgun sollte endlich on gehen!


----------



## Natsumee (30. April 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Wieso den? *heult*



weil du ihr wetust?^^

mfg


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

/vote 4 Terrordar online komm


----------



## Seydea (30. April 2008)

Mochouchu schrieb:


> Ich auch aber ich bin am überlegen ob ich nich einen Spanisch kurs machen sollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LOOL
ich mach mit;D


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> weil du ihr wetust?^^
> 
> mfg


Aber ich geb ihr n Kuss^^


----------



## Opferson (30. April 2008)

server sind OONNNNNNNN


----------



## Natsumee (30. April 2008)

hehe naja terrodrar ist immer einer der letzten -.-

naja egal ka^nn eh net spielen

also ich bin mal weg ciao ciao

mfg


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Wieso den? *heult*



Nicht klar? Du hast soviel Feingefühl wie ein Elefant im Porzelanladen, eine geschmeidigkeit wie ein Igel, bist so aufgeweckt wie ein Faultier, eine Eleganz wie Hängebauchschwein und weitsichtig wie ein Maulwurf!

MAN!


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Opferson schrieb:


> server sind OONNNNNNNN


Gratz dazu ^^

BIn jetzt erstmal was weg und geh an die Arbeit, bis später.


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

Opferson schrieb:


> server sind OONNNNNNNN


Meiner immer noch nicht-.-


----------



## Descartes (30. April 2008)

Ist meinserver schon on?
Nein
 Ist mein server schon on?
Nein
Ist mein server noch off?
JAAA
kk bin kaffee hohlen...


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Nicht klar? Du hast soviel Feingefühl wie ein Elefant im Porzelanladen, eine geschmeidigkeit wie ein Igel, bist so aufgeweckt wie ein Faultier, eine Eleganz wie Hängebauchschwein und weitsichtig wie ein Maulwurf!
> 
> MAN!


danke ich fühle mich geehrt

MAN!


----------



## Seydea (30. April 2008)

Opferson schrieb:


> server sind OONNNNNNNN



meiner NOCHNET!*grummöööl*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mochouchu (30. April 2008)

Kommt jetzt eigentlich ein neuer Patch auf die Server, den man downloaden muss?


----------



## das Tir (30. April 2008)

Vermutlich losen die Blaumänner jedes Mal aus, welches Team welche Server kriegt, un auf mysteriöse Art und Weise kriegt das größte Team immer die wenigsten Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydea (30. April 2008)

Mochouchu schrieb:


> Kommt jetzt eigentlich ein neuer Patch auf die Server, den man downloaden muss?


öhm ne oda?


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

Es kann jeder zeit sein das sie ein bugfix patch bringen aber ich glaube heute nicht.


----------



## Mochouchu (30. April 2008)

Aber wenns nicht so wäre würden die Server ja nur neu gestartet werden und das dauert nur bis 8:00. oder?


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> weil du ihr wetust?^^
> 
> mfg



*schniefz* richtig!


----------



## m1gu3l (30. April 2008)

toll keiner will mein bier und die frikadellen :'(


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *schniefz* richtig!


vergibst du mir nochmal?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydea (30. April 2008)

m1gu3l schrieb:


> toll keiner will mein bier und die frikadellen :'(



Bier? Frikadellen?
Immer her damit!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> vergibst du mir nochmal?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du den Ruf jetz wieder erfarmst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Mochouchu schrieb:


> Aber wenns nicht so wäre würden die Server ja nur neu gestartet werden und das dauert nur bis 8:00. oder?


Nope, die warten die Server. Im sinne von Testen, alte Temps rauswerfen, Logs auswerten und neu initialisieren, etc. Abgesehen davon, dass so ein Neustart einer so großen Serverlandschaft auch immer ne ganze weile dauert ^^
Wenn nen Patch kommt, sind sie normalerweise bis 13 uhr down (oder länger)


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wenn du den Ruf jetz wieder erfarmst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ok guck morgen in den Briefkasten^^


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

Also Leute ich bin mal weg mein Server ist wieder on.
War lustig mit euch^^


----------



## Mochouchu (30. April 2008)

Ah na dann kann man ja nur warten bis auch der letzte Server wieder für Suchtis geöfnnet ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## das Tir (30. April 2008)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es mit "Server aus, Server an" getan ist. Ich denk mal, die gucken sich da auch die Hardware an und so. Außerdem lassen die wahrscheinlich auch Diagnoseprogramme laufen, was bei den Datenmengen wahrscheinlich schon allein ein paar Stunden verschlingt.

Naja egal, mein Server ist back, bis nächsten Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydea (30. April 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Also Leute ich bin mal weg mein Server ist wieder on.
> War lustig mit euch^^



Viel spass,
bei meinem hinterwälder Server kanns ja noch dauern


----------



## Stevster (30. April 2008)

man das nervt.... warum is Nathrezim immer einer der letzten Server die on kommen????


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

Seydea schrieb:


> Viel spass,
> bei meinem hinterwälder Server kanns ja noch dauern


der kommt schon noch


----------



## Morci (30. April 2008)

tja, bei mir dauerts auch mal wieder...... immer das gleiche mit gilneas. ist immer einer der letzten, die oben sind   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

Und ich muss arbeiten -.- gnarrrrrghngngn


----------



## Mochouchu (30. April 2008)

Alle sind wieder on!


----------



## m1gu3l (30. April 2008)

so nochmal für alle:


ey ich geh nur nen kaffe holen und um die ecke zum bäcker und bup 13 seiten wieter biggrin.gif

ihr elenden spammer tongue.gif und keine bange hier werden auch heut middach noch genuch spammer sein weil sie arbeiten müssen tongue.gif

ach ja ich stell jetzt schonmal fürn frühschoppen nen fass bier und nen teller frikadellen hin und machs LICHT AUS!


----------



## Seydea (30. April 2008)

Dann ma Have fun und bis nächsten Mittwoch!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

m1gu3l schrieb:


> so nochmal für alle:
> ey ich geh nur nen kaffe holen und um die ecke zum bäcker und bup 13 seiten wieter biggrin.gif
> 
> ihr elenden spammer tongue.gif und keine bange hier werden auch heut middach noch genuch spammer sein weil sie arbeiten müssen tongue.gif
> ...




*Frikadelle mampf und alles vollkrümmel*
Wash hasht du geshagt?


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Und ich muss arbeiten -.- gnarrrrrghngngn


Als was Arbeitest du den?


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Als was Arbeitest du den?



Als arme Azubine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

m1gu3l schrieb:


> so nochmal für alle:
> ey ich geh nur nen kaffe holen und um die ecke zum bäcker und bup 13 seiten wieter biggrin.gif
> 
> ihr elenden spammer tongue.gif und keine bange hier werden auch heut middach noch genuch spammer sein weil sie arbeiten müssen tongue.gif
> ...



*Bei LIcht einschalten ein paar Frikadellen nehm und nen Kasten "Tannenzäpfle" neben dein Fass stell*


----------



## m1gu3l (30. April 2008)

ich bin ein zivi holt mich hier RAUS!!!


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Als arme Azubine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Als was den genau?


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Als was den genau?




Kauffrau für Bürokommunikation  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Kauffrau für Bürokommunikation
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nice! und wo?


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Nice! und wo?


Müncheeeeeeen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Müncheeeeeeen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*g*
Da ganz im Süden, wo die alle so komisch sprechen ;-)

Und bei wem?


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> *g*
> Da ganz im Süden, wo die alle so komisch sprechen ;-)
> 
> Und bei wem?



Naaa des kumt da a nua so vor *g*

In einem OnlineVersandhandel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1gu3l (30. April 2008)

sitzt amazon in münchen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

ist doch gar nich schlecht^^


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Naaa des kumt da a nua so vor *g*
> 
> In einem OnlineVersandhandel
> 
> ...


Deswegen biste an der Quelle! ;-)

Ming Mädel, dat is jetzte aber schon wat komisch da ungen ;-)

Machts den Spaß?


----------



## Manitu2007 (30. April 2008)

auch wenns nich mehr hierher passt aber irgendwo hier auf einen dieser racks seid IHR

KLick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

m1gu3l schrieb:


> sitzt amazon in münchen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja^^


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Deswegen biste an der Quelle! ;-)
> 
> Ming Mädel, dat is jetzte aber schon wat komisch da ungen ;-)
> 
> Machts den Spaß?




Und nochmal ja^^
Schon recht nett hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2008)

immer werden lustige Gespräche durch so schnöde Dinge wie Arbeit unterbrochen! ^ ^

naja noch 20 min da geh ich mal nach meinem Server schauen! *gG*


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> immer werden lustige Gespräche durch so schnöde Dinge wie Arbeit unterbrochen! ^ ^
> 
> naja noch 20 min da geh ich mal nach meinem Server schauen! *gG*







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (30. April 2008)

re !!!!


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

wb!


----------



## b1ubb (30. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> wb!



thx ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

Wäbä 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (30. April 2008)

auch wb b1ubb... und ja heute ist mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Edit: GZ!!! zum 5ksten post b1ubb!!


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2008)

War das jetzt ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  = blöd das du vom schreiben abgehalten wirst
oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  = toll du kannst spielen ich nicht
? *g*


----------



## b1ubb (30. April 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> auch wb b1ubb... und ja heute ist mittwoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



danke !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja kaufen kann ich mir dennoch nichts =)


----------



## L-MWarFReak (30. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> danke !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




DOCH!! kauf deir eine Waffe beim Händler, pack sie in geschenk papier und freu dich dann beim aufmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (30. April 2008)

hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jo die waffe um 10g kaufen und um 2g verkaUFEN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrh

btw. wo sind meine österreicher / innen ?


----------



## L-MWarFReak (30. April 2008)

Naja mir das mit dem Geld als schweizer sehr egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> btw. wo sind meine österreicher / innen ?



Die eine Hälfte arbeitet die Anderen sind sicher schon eingeloggt!^^


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hrhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Uhm.. ok! Ich verkauf dir ne Waffe für 10g und kaufe sie dann gerne für 2g zurück!! Das können wir so... ca.... 1.000 mal machen, ok? ;-)

Ich glaube die Ösis sind nun alle ingame


----------



## L-MWarFReak (30. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Uhm.. ok! Ich verkauf dir ne Waffe für 10g und kaufe sie dann gerne für 2g zurück!! Das können wir so... ca.... 1.000 mal machen, ok? ;-)
> 
> Ich glaube die Ösis sind nun alle ingame




Um das zu verstehen musste schreiben was ich davor iohm geraten habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 um sich über seinen 5ksten post zu freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (30. April 2008)

Alle desertiert b1ubb^^


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. April 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> Naja mir das mit dem Geld als schweizer sehr egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Schweiz FTW
Bist du Schweizer?


----------



## Oimdudla (30. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hrhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hier!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

Naaa? Stillstand? Gibt's ja gar nicht.. Kaum kommt man vom Sonnenbaden ist keiner mehr da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Sonnenbaden hätt ich auch gern. *bewölkt*
Vielleicht arbeiten gerade alle...


----------



## Waldschurke (30. April 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Schweiz FTW
> Bist du Schweizer?


 
Nur keine Rassendiskriminirung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Sonnenbaden hätt ich auch gern. *bewölkt*
> Vielleicht arbeiten gerade alle...




Bei uns ist das Wetter herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*froi*

Und morgen freiiiii  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waldschurke (30. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Bei uns ist das Wetter herrlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei mir auch wunderbares wetter und ich habe seit 2wochen frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xjarella (30. April 2008)

Hier ist auch schönes Wetter... Ich liebe es besonders wenn die Server down sind ;-)


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

*g* die Server sind bereits wieder on (oder müssten zumindest)

Heute Morgen wars hier auch noch schön... aber jetzt.. brrrrrrrrr
Zumindest morgen und Freitag frei!!!


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> *g* die Server sind bereits wieder on (oder müssten zumindest)
> 
> Heute Morgen wars hier auch noch schön... aber jetzt.. brrrrrrrrr
> Zumindest morgen und Freitag frei!!!




*Sonnenstrahlen pack und rüber schieb* Na? Besser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *Sonnenstrahlen pack und rüber schieb* Na? Besser?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jup ^^

Hab jetzt ein paar Lücken, durch die diesen Strahlen kommen!


----------



## Xjarella (30. April 2008)

hm, kann mich nicht einloggen und auf die HP komme ich auch nicht... Kann aber auch an unserem Internetprovider hier liegen, man erlebt da einiges  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

Xjarella schrieb:


> hm, kann mich nicht einloggen und auf die HP komme ich auch nicht... Kann aber auch an unserem Internetprovider hier liegen, man erlebt da einiges
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Auwei.. na.. ich komm heut wohl gar net zum zocken..
Koffer packen weil ich zu meinen Eltern fahr morgen..
Heut abend weggehn..
Aufräumen.. putzen..

Hach ja ^.^


----------



## b1ubb (30. April 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> Um das zu verstehen musste schreiben was ich davor iohm geraten habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich glaube die haben alle nicht die posts vorher gelesen und sind alle nur goldgeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (30. April 2008)

zomfg..


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

SixNight schrieb:


> zomfg..



Deine Sig ist eindeutig zu lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. April 2008)

nu hört auf hier zu spammn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die server sind alle schon lange wieder online


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> nu hört auf hier zu spammn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja und... manche von uns sind in der Arbeit......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (30. April 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> nu hört auf hier zu spammn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich bin auf der arbreit .P
aber du kannst gerne für mich farmen wenn du zeit hast =)


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

Und für mich bitte mein Priesterchen auf 70 leveln ^.^


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Und mit meiner Schurkin alle Dailies durchmachen bitte. Wo du ja schon dabei bist...


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (30. April 2008)

Ahjo ich brauch noch Ruf bei den Netherschwingen ^^


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Ahjo ich brauch noch Ruf bei den Netherschwingen ^^




Ich auch... wobei ich noch nicht mal das Quest gefunden hab wo man dort anfängt....


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Ahjo ich brauch noch Ruf bei den Netherschwingen ^^


Jetzt wo dus sagst! und bei den Sehern bitte auch noch!


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Jetzt wo dus sagst! und bei den Sehern bitte auch noch!



Bei mir bitte mit beiden Chars Aldor und Seher^.^


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Hm.. ok, er is geflüchtet wie es scheint.


----------



## Kamaji (30. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich bin auf der arbreit .P
> aber du kannst gerne für mich farmen wenn du zeit hast =)





Xelyna schrieb:


> Und für mich bitte mein Priesterchen auf 70 leveln ^.^





Salavora schrieb:


> Und mit meiner Schurkin alle Dailies durchmachen bitte. Wo du ja schon dabei bist...




so ok  ich warte dann auf die Nachricht mit den Acc-Daten   hm.. ja so übermorgen habt ihr eure Acc's wieder..... xD


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

Kamaji schrieb:


> so ok  ich warte dann auf die Nachricht mit den Acc-Daten   hm.. ja so übermorgen habt ihr eure Acc's wieder..... xD




*Ticket schreib*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G@cko (30. April 2008)

man man man was ist den hier schon wieder los ?

Soviele neue :-) Wo sind Grivok Dalmus und co ? 
Nun ja man sollte diesen Thread in einen "Auf Arbeit und langeweile Thread" umbennen.

In diesem Sinne 

Kupi


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Weiste was?
Farm mir einfach das Gold und schicks mir per post, ok?


----------



## Toyuki (30. April 2008)

MUAHAHAHA in 45mins feierabend krieg heut ne stunde früher *freu*!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (30. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Jetzt wo dus sagst! und bei den Sehern bitte auch noch!



Im Schattenmondtal steht ein Questgeber in der Nähe des Seherpostens. 
Der ist kaum zu übersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Musst aber Epicreiten schon haben, sollte klar sein xD

btw: Feierabend in 20 Minuten, und ich weiß immer noch nicht was ich mir heute
mal gönnen soll wenn ich gleich mit meiner Frau shoppen gehe. Ideen ? ^^


----------



## G@cko (30. April 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> MUAHAHAHA in 45mins feierabend krieg heut ne stunde früher *freu*!!!!!!!!!



ach schau mal ein "Gesicht" das man kennt in diesem Thread^^ 
GZ zum FA ich darf noch bis 17:30 und dann kommt erst mal Sohn.
Also bis ich heute zocken kann ist auch 20:00  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Hm, ne Wii ist immer gut, oder ein Spiel dafür!
Oder einfach nur ein schönes, saftiges Steak *hmmm*

Bei mir dauerts noch was über ne Std -> gratz an alle die früher gehen können!

Ich glaube im Schattenmondtal bin ich schon komplett durch ^^ Hab nur noch ini-quests und fünfer-gruppe-quests


----------



## Toyuki (30. April 2008)

G@cko schrieb:


> ach schau mal ein "Gesicht" das man kennt in diesem Thread^^
> GZ zum FA ich darf noch bis 17:30 und dann kommt erst mal Sohn.
> Also bis ich heute zocken kann ist auch 20:00
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jo so die ältern like Szy,Rianna etc sieht man net mehr so oft^^ und zoggen kann ich heute net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


HEUTE WIRD GESOFFEN!!!!!


----------



## Benshamar (30. April 2008)

Naja, ich komme auch erst so gegen 20 Uhr zum Zocken... Maisaufen hört sich gut an aber auf das anschließende Maistechen habsch kein Lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long, der Feierabend ruft und der Rest des Tages 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2008)

hmm stimmt ja! Da morgen Feiertag ist könnt ich ja heute abend noch etwas zocken! *händereib* Sehr schön!


----------



## b1ubb (30. April 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> jo so die ältern like Szy,Rianna etc sieht man net mehr so oft^^ und zoggen kann ich heute net
> ...


rofl er heißt riane =)


----------



## G@cko (30. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> rofl er heißt riane =)



Ach das kann man verzeihen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Er ist in gedanken bestimmt schon beim ersten Bier ^^ Oder doch schon beim 10 ? Wir werden es nie erfahren


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

Ach, vergesst das Bier.. schmeckt eh nicht...
Lieber nen netten Tequila! (mit Salz und Zitrone! Hmmmm!)
oder nen Wodka-Lemon *g*


----------



## Shiro Firerage (30. April 2008)

Naja Hi erstmal und da hier eh gespammt wird stelle ich einfach mal eine frage (in sufu hab ich nix richtiges gefunden) also, wie kann die die bezeichnung über dem Postzähler ändern (bei mir steht Newbie), danke im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (30. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Ach, vergesst das Bier.. schmeckt eh nicht...
> Lieber nen netten Tequila! (mit Salz und Zitrone! Hmmmm!)
> oder nen Wodka-Lemon *g*




Jaaa Wodka-Lemon *träum*
Gibts bei mir heut abend mit Sicherheit auch *froi*


----------



## Salavora (30. April 2008)

So, bin dann mal weg.
Bis nächsten Mittwoch!


----------



## Lorhinger (6. Mai 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> So, bin dann mal weg.
> Bis nächsten Mittwoch!



Guten Morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wollte mal der erste sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , auch wenn dieses am Dienstag stattfindet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (6. Mai 2008)

nachdem heute eh schon jemand gepostet hat, schreib ich auch mal 2,5 h verfrüht
allen eine gute Nachricht:
ich mache mich jetzt hier rar und unterlasse meine hinweise auf die sinnlosigkeit von threads und die SuFu
in letzter zeit geht das niveau extrem steil bergab, moderatoren müssen threads im minuten-takt schliessen und werden dann noch öffentlich in extra-threads angeprangert wenn sie irgendwann mal genervt reagieren

werde zu einigen noch PM kontakt halten, wünsche euch noch eine schöne Zeit im buffed forum...
den Moderatoren wünsche ich etwas mehr Ruhe und ein dickes Fell 

so long

Grivok


----------



## ApoY2k (6. Mai 2008)

Ganz einfach paar mehr Mods einstellen.

Alle 0-Poster jeden Monat löschen. Eine Woche einlesezeit für neue User.

Schon passt das^^

*trauer* Grivok *trauer*


----------



## Oimdudla (6. Mai 2008)

hmm glück im unglück
morgen wenn ihr alle vor langeweile sterbt bin ich in der schule xD
hmm wer is jetzt besser dran? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (6. Mai 2008)

Morgen nur 4 Stunden Schule... Chemie Abitur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorhinger (6. Mai 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> hmm glück im unglück
> morgen wenn ihr alle vor langeweile sterbt bin ich in der schule xD
> hmm wer is jetzt besser dran?
> 
> ...



ich, weil ich die schule lange hinter mir gelassen habe und zeit finde, auch die sommerreifen umzurüsten.

so ein mittwoch hat auch seine praktischen seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (6. Mai 2008)

Lorhinger schrieb:


> ich, weil ich die schule lange hinter mir gelassen habe und zeit finde, auch die sommerreifen umzurüsten.
> 
> so ein mittwoch hat auch seine praktischen seiten
> 
> ...


arghh viel spaß beim profil abfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Subzero91 (6. Mai 2008)

wow schon 317 Seiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (6. Mai 2008)

Na und? Erst bei 1337 wird gefeiert!


----------



## Lorhinger (6. Mai 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> arghh viel spaß beim profil abfahren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auch dieses wird sich in den kommenden 6 monaten nicht vermeiden lassen - aber warum arghh??


----------



## Tijuana (7. Mai 2008)

Erster für heute =)
und mir ist jetzt schon langweilig was soll ichn bis 11 uhr machen =(


----------



## Warzan (7. Mai 2008)

ja ich wusste nicht mal das die server heute down gehen wurde mir ned angezeigt im loggin *heul* aber ich guck jetzt halt vids auf www.warcraftmovies.com ^^ und warten bis 11 ist xD


----------



## CritYou (7. Mai 2008)

Ich glaub ich geh schlafen *spam* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tijuana (7. Mai 2008)

Musste dir mal Eviscerate 7 reinziehen der geht richtig ab =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (7. Mai 2008)

ach nee ich will wow spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warzan (7. Mai 2008)

lol der affe xD basht ilidan schurke Oo


----------



## Warzan (7. Mai 2008)

lol nohc jemand wach ich fühle mich so verlassen in diesem thread ^^


----------



## Tijuana (7. Mai 2008)

Bin immernoch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber immernoch hell wach und immernoch bock auf wow =(


----------



## Atropoides (7. Mai 2008)

Kekse??????????????


----------



## Warzan (7. Mai 2008)

ich weiss ned was ich machen soll xD , bin gestern viel zu spät aufgestanden ^^ vll warte ich einfach bis 11 ist und zocke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber es geeeeht nooooooch soooooooooooooo lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warzan (7. Mai 2008)

nee anders überlegt ^^ ich probiere zu schlafen, wünsche euch auch allen ne gute nacht oder besser gesagt nen guten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und hoffe ihr werdet bald von der qual nicht WoW spielen zu dürfel erlöst. 


BTW echt geiler Thread , man findet Trost also Gn8 und Prost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (7. Mai 2008)

Das Gleiche auch von mir ^^ 

werde jetzt ma chillig zur Uni machen :>


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (7. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kaffee und Brötchen hinstell*

Auf einen weiteren Postingreichen Mittwoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg Ruffy


----------



## Warzan (7. Mai 2008)

ich kann doch nicht schlafen das scheiss kirchen gebimmel hat mich aus dem einnicken gecrittet -.- *seufz**Brötchenschmier*


----------



## Tijuana (7. Mai 2008)

will au brötschen =(
schmiert mir einer ?


----------



## CritYou (7. Mai 2008)

Bin auch wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...
Bisschen Frühstück und jut is.

Na alle fit?


----------



## Tijuana (7. Mai 2008)

jops was macht ihr denn gleich wenn ihr wieder einloggen könnt? ich denke ich mache nochmal eben die dailys auf quel'danas danach ins pvp getümmel und nen paar sachen los werden dann bissel vor sw rumhängen umloggen den allymädchen guten tag sagen und vielleicht etwas mehr /logout etwas schlafen /einlogg und dann etwas arena spielen brauche ja noch den doofen s3 dolch und naja dann nen paar bg runden =) so das tue ich heute wer mir dabei zusehen will Nakitav on Ambossar


----------



## Ill-Phil (7. Mai 2008)

guten morgen ihr zocker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

allesamt fit?


edit: ups wurde ja grad eben schon gefragt xD


----------



## Warzan (7. Mai 2008)

looool CritYou wieviel schläfst du 3h Oo xD oder hab ich da was verpasst lol

@ Tijuana : ein richtiger mein Leben ist VL nicht RL WoW Tag xD, sieht bei mir im mom auch ned anders aus lol


----------



## CritYou (7. Mai 2008)

Tijuana schrieb:


> jops was macht ihr denn gleich wenn ihr wieder einloggen könnt? ich denke ich mache nochmal eben die dailys auf quel'danas danach ins pvp getümmel und nen paar sachen los werden dann bissel vor sw rumhängen umloggen den allymädchen guten tag sagen und vielleicht etwas mehr /logout etwas schlafen /einlogg und dann etwas arena spielen brauche ja noch den doofen s3 dolch und naja dann nen paar bg runden =) so das tue ich heute wer mir dabei zusehen will Nakitav on Ambossar



Meine Gamecard einlösen weil ich seit 3 Monaten kein WoW mehr zock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ill-Phil schrieb:


> guten morgen ihr zocker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Doppelt hält besser



Warzan schrieb:


> looool CritYou wieviel schläfst du 3h Oo xD oder hab ich da was verpasst lol
> ...



Ne ne hab nicht geschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit* glaub ich doch *hehe*


----------



## Warzan (7. Mai 2008)

ja nur weil du um halb 4 geschrieben hast ich glaub ich geh schlafen^^ naja dann hast wohl n schwachen glauben ^^


----------



## CritYou (7. Mai 2008)

Warzan schrieb:


> ja nur weil du um halb 4 geschrieben hast ich glaub ich geh schlafen^^ naja dann hast wohl n schwachen glauben ^^



Ja ich war mir so unsicher ... ich lag schon im Bett, 
aber dann musst ich halt unbedingt wissen was hier ab geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ill-Phil (7. Mai 2008)

ich glaub er schläft nie o.o

mein glauben is da etwas stärker v.v



ach ma schnell ne frage, wo is der unterschied zwischen "schnell" und "neu antworten"??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

erkenne den sinn da nicht


----------



## Kyrador (7. Mai 2008)

Morgähn...
sagt mal, wasn mit Blizzard los zuletzt? Sonst haben die's doch immer geschafft, die Wartungsarbeiten um 7h abzuschließen, wenn kein Patch anstand... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da leg ich mich dann besser nochmal hin... oder besser, ich schreib noch ein paar Bewerbungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tijuana (7. Mai 2008)

Naja was meinste was die einsparen in den Stunden wo die Server offline sind?


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. Mai 2008)

Gähn....morgen.... was geht? bin noch net ganz wach, also kein langer post


----------



## CritYou (7. Mai 2008)

Ill-Phil schrieb:


> ich glaub er schläft nie o.o
> 
> mein glauben is da etwas stärker v.v
> ach ma schnell ne frage, wo is der unterschied zwischen "schnell" und "neu antworten"??
> ...



mähhhh...

Ja das wenn du "neu antworten" machst neue Seite vllt. lädt oder so


----------



## Ill-Phil (7. Mai 2008)

ahso wens nur das is o.o lol

und wie vertreibt ihr jetzt nun die Zeit bis die server wieder on sind? =p


----------



## Tijuana (7. Mai 2008)

Naja ich glaub man darf keine Links posten aber da gibts sone seite die heisst so ähnlich wie youtube aber anstatt tube irgendwas mit P eig nen ganz netter Zeitverteib


----------



## Riane (7. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen Leute! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CritYou (7. Mai 2008)

Ill-Phil schrieb:


> ahso wens nur das is o.o lol
> 
> und wie vertreibt ihr jetzt nun die Zeit bis die server wieder on sind? =p



Bisschen faxen machen aufn Privat Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*edit*
MORGEN


----------



## Ill-Phil (7. Mai 2008)

ptube o.o  xD

naja, vertreib mir die zeit mit mini games xP


----------



## Tijuana (7. Mai 2008)

Morgääään 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warzan (7. Mai 2008)

w00t das ist aber keine jugendfreie seite lol xD


----------



## Tijuana (7. Mai 2008)

w00t Privat Server? ist doch lame da alles verbuggt unso -.-

Edit: auch net schlecht beide dasselbe anfangswort ^^


----------



## CritYou (7. Mai 2008)

Tijuana schrieb:


> w00t Privat Server? ist doch lame da alles verbuggt unso -.-



Jop, echt hässlich ... aber so just4fun ganz lustig


----------



## Tijuana (7. Mai 2008)

naja wems spass machst ^^


----------



## Warzan (7. Mai 2008)

ich meiner seits probiere in chats irgendwie rumzueiern aber irgendwie is mehr auf nem friedhof 2 uhr morgens los als in diesen chats *kaffeschlürf*


----------



## CritYou (7. Mai 2008)

Tijuana schrieb:


> naja wems spass machst ^^



Andere Frage wenn ich über WoW so Abo mach das des mir über T-online abrechnen soll,
kann ich dann sofort zocken oder dauert das noch.


----------



## Tijuana (7. Mai 2008)

In was für chats post doch ma paar links dann verärgern wir die alten Säcke die da auf was geiles warten =)

Edit: ich glaub nur über GameCard gehts sofort aber kA genau


----------



## Warzan (7. Mai 2008)

ja ist ein schweizer chat wirst nicht weit kommen mit verarschen ^^
und ich mach das nicht gerne weil das gegeifer von denen noch anzuhören meine stimmung nicht wirklich steigert loöl


----------



## Spytfyre (7. Mai 2008)

Moin Allesamt...
hmm kann grade mal voll nich pennen- what a luck dass ich n8schicht hab....
aber über eine frage zerbrech ich mir die ganze zeit die birne:
kurz vor serverdown hat mir n anderer Player gesagt dass jetzt iwie gepatcht wird um das s2 per ehre zu erhalten...
ob da was dran iss? 
wenn ja geh ich jetzt kotzen hab mir vor 2 tagen erst für die schamanin S1 geholt... 
naja genug ehre iss ja zum glück noch da...d.h. wenn fürs S2 89k ehre viel sind...
joa... weiss einer von euch da vllt was?


----------



## Ill-Phil (7. Mai 2008)

HOPP SCHWIIZ!! x]

will auch mitschreiben!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (7. Mai 2008)

moin von mir an das arbeitende volk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
es ist wieder mittwoch morgen und alle arbeitstiere versammeln sich hier um die arbeitszeit ein wenig zu verkürzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*kaffee und brötchen schnapp*
so muss nen bisschen was tun bis gleich denn


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (7. Mai 2008)

Spytfyre schrieb:


> Moin Allesamt...
> hmm kann grade mal voll nich pennen- what a luck dass ich n8schicht hab....
> aber über eine frage zerbrech ich mir die ganze zeit die birne:
> kurz vor serverdown hat mir n anderer Player gesagt dass jetzt iwie gepatcht wird um das s2 per ehre zu erhalten...
> ...


 
 stimmt nicht, blizzard wird ca 2 wochen es vorher informieren wenn es so weit sein sollte aber es gibt gerüchte das es schon in 1 monat kommen wird. wobei ich nicht daran glaube


----------



## Spytfyre (7. Mai 2008)

na dann kann ich ja beruhigt...ja...beruhigt weiterzocken geht ja grade nicht...
hmmm was mach ich dann??
AFK!- Away For Kaffeekochen^^


----------



## Telbion (7. Mai 2008)

Aphrôdîtè2 schrieb:


> stimmt nicht, blizzard wird ca 2 wochen es vorher informieren wenn es so weit sein sollte aber es gibt gerüchte das es schon in 1 monat kommen wird. wobei ich nicht daran glaube



Aber es ist auf dem Testrealm drauf. Insofern kann es bei so einem "kleinen" Patch nicht lange dauern.
*optimistischguck*

Ach ja, guten Morgen alle zusammen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Futurebase (7. Mai 2008)

Guten morgen!

Ist das nicht wieder mal ätzend!immer diese mittwoch unterbrechungen!

Ich weiß gar nicht mehr was ich tun soll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was macht man so im real live? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mein reittier im keller will nicht mal einkaufen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


was tun bis 11uhr?


----------



## Tijuana (7. Mai 2008)

Meine Hatte irgendwann mal was auf der hp von blizz gelesen bzw wow-europe.com da stand das es erst nach mai sein wird nachdem arenaturnier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warzan (7. Mai 2008)

weiss einer eig was aktuelles über lich king wenn das so erscheinen soll ich lese und höre immer irgendwas anderes aber vll ist ja wer versiert in diesem bereich lol


----------



## Argolo (7. Mai 2008)

Yeah! Abschlussarbeit in Deutsch. Und ihr denkt nur an die server!xD

Denkt bitte auch an alle Schüler der 10. Klasse in NRW. D:


----------



## Lyriann (7. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgääähn

*schnappt sich Brötchen und eine Tasse Tee und setzt sich erstmal zum wachwerden in die nächste Ecke*


*daumen drück für die Deutschabschlussarbeit*


----------



## Futurebase (7. Mai 2008)

icgh habe gehört ab 1.10 kann man mit rechnen aber glauben tue ich an jahr 09!


----------



## Tijuana (7. Mai 2008)

Ja haste denn auch gut gelernt =) ?


----------



## Futurebase (7. Mai 2008)

Argolo schrieb:


> Yeah! Abschlussarbeit in Deutsch. Und ihr denkt nur an die server!xD
> 
> Denkt bitte auch an alle Schüler der 10. Klasse in NRW. D:




drücke dir die daumen das alles klappt bei dir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoeMT384 (7. Mai 2008)

Futurebase schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht mehr was ich tun soll!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Arbeiten? Raus gehen? Waschen? Mit der Mutter telefonieren? Blumen gießen? Geschirr spülen? Staub saugen? Steuererklärung machen? Was nettes kochen?

Da gibt es genug... bin raus jetzt, muss zur Arbeit ;-)

MfG
Moe


----------



## CritYou (7. Mai 2008)

MoeMT384 schrieb:


> Arbeiten? Raus gehen? Waschen? Mit der Mutter telefonieren? Blumen gießen? Geschirr spülen? Staub saugen? Steuererklärung machen? Was nettes kochen?
> ....



Er hat wohl vergessen das es 07.35uhr ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warzan (7. Mai 2008)

mit der mutter telefonieren NEIN die fragt dann ob ich staub gesaugt habe das geschirr gespült, die blumen gegossen, ob ich arbeite und wie es mir mit der steuererklärung so ergangen ist lol und ich habe NICHTS gemacht xD aber dann kann ich wenigstens raus gehen ^^ edit : kochen kann ich nicht darum geh ich raus zum pizzabäcker der hat zu und ich kauf mir am kiosk ein brötchen da ich hausverbot in der bäckerei habe fragt nicht wieso lol


----------



## Futurebase (7. Mai 2008)

CritYou schrieb:


> Er hat wohl vergessen das es 07.35uhr ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja in diesem sinne werde ich mal kaffee kochen und dann mal sehn was passiert!

bis später! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tijuana (7. Mai 2008)

ROFL! @ Warzan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spytfyre (7. Mai 2008)

Warzan schrieb:


> hausverbot in der bäckerei



wiesooo?^^


----------



## 1337Stalker (7. Mai 2008)

Ich muss um 8:15 raus und komm passend um 12 wieder. Perfect Day!

Btw: <----Seite-321-Anschläger :O


----------



## CritYou (7. Mai 2008)

Spytfyre schrieb:


> wiesooo?^^



Vllt. Gabs keine Butter mehr zur Butterplräzel und da hats nen aufstand gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröggi1 (7. Mai 2008)

Bei welcher Seite haben wir den heute angefangen?


----------



## Kretain (7. Mai 2008)

Hoch menno Warum mus unser Zivi heute seinen letzten Tag haben,
und wir uns dann alle um 10 treffen.

Nu bin ich schon ewig vorher wach und es ist auusgerechnet heute mitwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröggi1 (7. Mai 2008)

Kretain schrieb:


> Hoch menno Warum mus unser Zivi heute seinen letzten Tag haben,
> und wir uns dann alle um 10 treffen.
> 
> Nu bin ich schon ewig vorher wach und es ist auusgerechnet heute mitwoch
> ...


Ich bin extra früher aufgestanden um vor der Schule noch spielen zu können.


----------



## Warzan (7. Mai 2008)

dumm ist das die sonntags offen haben und sich das nicht so gut mit meinem nachhause kommen vom saufgelage getroffen hat , naja eins führt zum anderen waren da zu dritt drin und haben uns einfach tot gegröllt bis sie uns rausgeschmissen haben und gesagt wir haben hausverbot lol ich finde ja auch das am sonntag arbeiten scheisse ist aber das kann man doch nicht an uns auslassen *grübbel* hmm doch ich denk schon xD


----------



## bigenni (7. Mai 2008)

moin moin...der frühaufstehnde wow fan-gemeinde....icke stelle mal etwas kaffee in den raum...


----------



## Ladislaus (7. Mai 2008)

Moin allerseits  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

erstmal *in beckerei gehen und brötchen und schoggimilch kauf und hin stell*

guten hunger

ach schade... ich will jetzt schon wieder von der arbeit weg, lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CritYou (7. Mai 2008)

Ich hab schon meine Brötchen ...

Soll ich heute Pala oder Hexer machen ahha


----------



## Ladislaus (7. Mai 2008)

CritYou schrieb:


> Ich hab schon meine Brötchen ...



Die sind ja auch für mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



CritYou schrieb:


> Soll ich heute Pala oder Hexer machen ahha



hexer ^^ aber ka warum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CritYou (7. Mai 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> Die sind ja auch für mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir können teilen hab 6 st.




Ladislaus schrieb:


> hexer ^^ aber ka warum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab das gleiche im Urin, was passt besser zu Schurke Arena


----------



## ZarDocKs (7. Mai 2008)

ahhh der Server geht nicht was ist los warum wusstet ihr das mittwochs der server down is? ahhh ich muss zocken =D


----------



## Ladislaus (7. Mai 2008)

CritYou schrieb:


> Wir können teilen hab 6 st.



können wa, ich hätte aber auch noch 4 stück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 können ja jetzt einfach du 5 und ich 5 oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



CritYou schrieb:


> Hab das gleiche im Urin, was passt besser zu Schurke Arena



hmm ka, aber wen dein partner ein schurke ist dann evtl pala? hab ka  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druda (7. Mai 2008)

jetzt sinds noch 3 Stunden, bis der Server wieder geht :/
am besten noch schoen fruehstuecken, nach draußen starren und warten bis man spielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder man guckt sich die Morgengymnastik im TV an..
eben lief schon auf Tele 5 One piece *grins*


----------



## bigenni (7. Mai 2008)

ZarDocKs schrieb:


> ahhh der Server geht nicht was ist los warum wusstet ihr das mittwochs der server down is? ahhh ich muss zocken =D



ohoh ein Süchtie


----------



## Ladislaus (7. Mai 2008)

ZarDocKs schrieb:


> ahhh der Server geht nicht was ist los warum wusstet ihr das mittwochs der server down is? ahhh ich muss zocken =D



Ja dann mal viel spass beim warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich muss noch bis 17.45 warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CritYou (7. Mai 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> können wa, ich hätte aber auch noch 4 stück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Geht klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warzan (7. Mai 2008)

ToGayToDayToPlayToDay neeed thiz ownz


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

morgen^^

mfg


----------



## shadowwoman (7. Mai 2008)

morgen an alle!!! schon wieder vergessen das heute mittwoch is?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganieda (7. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen, 


*Kaffe, Tee und Crossaints hinstell*


----------



## Ladislaus (7. Mai 2008)

Morgen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich mag net arbeiten   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> Morgen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tia ich glaub du chunshc net drum rum^^

mfg


----------



## shadowwoman (7. Mai 2008)

hab grad ne kanne kaffee gemacht! SELBSTBEDIENUNG!!^^


----------



## Ladislaus (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> tia ich glaub du chunshc net drum rum^^
> 
> mfg



aber mage so nid em fall...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will lieber wäg... vell zschön hie zum schaffe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cinergy (7. Mai 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> hab grad ne kanne kaffee gemacht! SELBSTBEDIENUNG!!^^



*Sich schnell die Kanne schnappt und wieder an die Arbeit geht* Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> hab grad ne kanne kaffee gemacht! SELBSTBEDIENUNG!!^^



morgen shadow

und für die nicht kaffee trinker?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## shadowwoman (7. Mai 2008)

Cinergy schrieb:


> *Sich schnell die Kanne schnappt und wieder an die Arbeit geht* Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*küche geh und neuen mach*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> morgen shadow
> 
> und für die nicht kaffee trinker?^^
> 
> ...


ne kanne schwarztee


----------



## bigenni (7. Mai 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> ne kanne schwarztee




na iiiiiiiiiihhhhhhhhhhhhh...wer trinkt denn zum frühen morgen tee


----------



## Ladislaus (7. Mai 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> ne kanne schwarztee



und für die die kein Tee trinken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Aeonflu-X (7. Mai 2008)

n`Morgen an alle.*winkt mit der Kaffekanne*


----------



## Lorhinger (7. Mai 2008)

bigenni schrieb:


> na iiiiiiiiiihhhhhhhhhhhhh...wer trinkt denn zum frühen morgen tee



der tee ist bestimmt für die bibelwerfer im spiel (priester). 

aber thx für den kaffee und die croissants, ich pack noch rührei und speck, dazu, hölleneberspeck  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sasa_Unholy (7. Mai 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> und für die die kein Tee trinken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



frisch gepressten O-Saft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cinergy (7. Mai 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> und für die die kein Tee trinken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie wärs mit nem Bier?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (7. Mai 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> und für die die kein Tee trinken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nun ja kaffee? milch?? kakao?? mal alles in die runde stell das sich keiner beschweren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bigenni (7. Mai 2008)

Lorhinger schrieb:


> der tee ist bestimmt für die bibelwerfer im spiel (priester).
> 
> aber thx für den kaffee und die croissants, ich pack noch rührei und speck, dazu, hölleneberspeck
> 
> ...





na das klingt doch schon viel leckerer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (7. Mai 2008)

Cinergy schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit nem Bier?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


um halb 9???? *alki*


----------



## Cinergy (7. Mai 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> um halb 9???? *alki*



Ich trinke keinen Alkohol. Ladislaus wollte ja irgendwas für Leute die keinen keinen Tee trinken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Partuff (7. Mai 2008)

Es ist schön zu sehen wieviele Mages es hier gibt!

Die decken alle den Tisch, bevor es richtig los geht ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (7. Mai 2008)

Cinergy schrieb:


> Ich trinke keinen Alkohol. Ladislaus wollte ja irgendwas für Leute die keinen keinen Tee trinken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na dann das einzige was ich daheim hab wäre tequila...


----------



## Ladislaus (7. Mai 2008)

jo Bier ist bissel früh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ne schöne heisse schoggi ist doch was wunderbares mit einem brötchen was ich von vorhin geteilt habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*njam*


----------



## Lorhinger (7. Mai 2008)

Partuff schrieb:


> Es ist schön zu sehen wieviele Mages es hier gibt!
> 
> Die decken alle den Tisch, bevor es richtig los geht !
> 
> ...



nix mage, aber ein großer krieger hat einfach immer hunger, also ist das gepäck vom mit essbarem. und, als alli  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , da teilt man gerne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (7. Mai 2008)

Partuff schrieb:


> Es ist schön zu sehen wieviele Mages es hier gibt!
> 
> Die decken alle den Tisch, bevor es richtig los geht !
> 
> ...


bin zwar auch kein mage aber hexenmeisterin und hausfrau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladislaus (7. Mai 2008)

Lorhinger schrieb:


> nix mage, aber ein großer krieger hat einfach immer hunger, also ist das gepäck vom mit essbarem. und, als alli
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




genau so seh ich das auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 krieger brauchen was richtiges zu futtern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*von einem grossen saftigen steak träum*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (7. Mai 2008)

morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieso kann ich nicht auf meinen Acc?? 
Wurde ich gehackt??
Wurde ich gebannt??
Kommt Arenaseasion4??
Giebt es jetzt epic fm für 2500g??
Wieso stell ich soviele vollkommen schwachsinnige fragen??

So damit isses raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

bibelwerfer -.-  ich schmeis dir mein gladi buch an den kopf und siehe da 1.5k crit juhu mehr als mein deff tank -.-^^

mfg


----------



## shadowwoman (7. Mai 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> genau so seh ich das auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und das zum frühstück... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber....jetz mal an alle smoker... päckchen zigaretten in die runde werf...


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich glaube du hast das mittwochsyndrom das taucht auf sobald du das forum hier betritts und jedesmal die gleichen fragen stellst (mehr oder weniger)^^

mfg


----------



## Toyuki (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich glaube du hast das mittwochsyndrom das taucht auf sobald du das forum hier betritts und jedesmal die gleichen fragen stellst (mehr oder weniger)^^
> 
> mfg



WAHAHAHA need Priest zum Decursen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladislaus (7. Mai 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> und das zum frühstück...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nee nicht zum frühstück... das ist dann mein mittag essen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 frühstück bekam ich ja schon vorhin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> und das zum frühstück...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



och ne net schonwieder jetzt stinkt es hier gleich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und komm nicht wieder mti der komischen zigarette da^^

mfg


----------



## shadowwoman (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> och ne net schonwieder jetzt stinkt es hier gleich mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


was denn??? damit (((_____] ???


----------



## Lorhinger (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> bibelwerfer -.-  ich schmeis dir mein gladi buch an den kopf und siehe da 1.5k crit juhu mehr als mein deff tank -.-^^
> 
> mfg



ja ja, die bibelwerfer - wenn sie einem solch ein ding an den kopf zimmern, dann dröhnt der schädel schon ganz gut. aber - eigentlich müsstest du doch auch noch die 2. wange hinhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich plädiere dafür, das priester erstmal 2 schläge einstecken müssen, dann erst dürfen sie mit ihren bibeln um sich werfen, denn, so steht es schon in der heiligen schrift.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> WAHAHAHA need Priest zum Decursen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Magiebannung--> Mittwochsyndrom wiederstanden 
Magiebannung--> Mittwochsyndrom wiederstanden
Magiebannung--> Mittwochsyndrom Immun .....
MASSENBANNUNG --> Mittwochsyndrom krittisch entfernt


mfg


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> was denn??? damit (((_____] ???



mhm das ding sieht aus wie ehm paar stiche ..^^

mfg


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (7. Mai 2008)

*bier schnapp*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
tee hab ich noch
kaffee hatte ich schon ^^
bei mir dauerts noch bis 17uhr bis ich meine dailyrunde machen kann..
will nicht einer von euch meine hexe und meinen priester leveln? hab kein bock auf questen ^^

immer dran denken heute ist bergfest und das muss man abends begiessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Lorhinger schrieb:


> ja ja, die bibelwerfer - wenn sie einem solch ein ding an den kopf zimmern, dann dröhnt der schädel schon ganz gut. aber - eigentlich müsstest du doch auch noch die 2. wange hinhalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also wen du furor krieger bist dan lass ich mir gerne paar schläge einstecken wen ich diszi skillen darf gut als holy sollte ich das auch noch hinkriegen^^

mfg


----------



## Lorhinger (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also wen du furor krieger bist dan lass ich mir gerne paar schläge einstecken wen ich diszi skillen darf gut als holy sollte ich das auch noch hinkriegen^^
> 
> mfg



hier geht es ja um die theoretische frage, ob es nicht so sein sollte - ich kloppe doch einem allianzer keinen auf die mütze, dafür sind die kühe da.

im übrigen wäre ein dickes, großes, gegrilltes taurensteak jetzt genau das richtige für vaters sohn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladislaus (7. Mai 2008)

das mit der kippe schnall ich net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber was ist das --->    |||----------||||||||||||||||||||----

LOL wie blöd ^^


----------



## shadowwoman (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm das ding sieht aus wie ehm paar stiche ..^^
> 
> mfg


schon gut! ich gebs eh auf... lass mich ja nich schon wieder auf ne diskusion ein ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ach übrigens wo issn b1lubb heute?? is der noch gar nich wach???


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

naja dan aber von einer jungen Taurenkuh so ein alter Taure schmeckt doch net gut

mfg


----------



## shadowwoman (7. Mai 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> das mit der kippe schnall ich net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nich schon wieder dein bohrer!!!!!


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> schon gut! ich gebs eh auf... lass mich ja nich schon wieder auf ne diskusion ein ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




der mag den gestank heir von euren zigaretten net 

ne keine ahnung ist eh seit monaten net mehr so aktiv der b1lubb vllt ne mod verwarnung gekriegt wegen zu vielen post?^^

mfg


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

Morgääähn....
Iss heut schon wieder Mittwoch?
Naja vielleicht wird ja heut entlich mein char gelöscht! 
Wer wollt seinen Char gelevelt haben ich mach das schnell, iss aber nich billig =P


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> das mit der kippe schnall ich net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



EINE SPRITZE

mip

@ shadow ich war das mti dem bohrer ....^^

mfg


----------



## bigenni (7. Mai 2008)

na wau...die server kommen nach und nach online


----------



## shadowwoman (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> der mag den gestank heir von euren zigaretten net
> 
> ne keine ahnung ist eh seit monaten net mehr so aktiv der b1lubb vllt ne mod verwarnung gekriegt wegen zu vielen post?^^
> 
> mfg


naja vorige woche wars ja auch recht lustig... ich glaub der hat angst ^^


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

bigenni schrieb:


> na wau...die server kommen nach und nach online



was schon wtf dachte bis um 11 neeeein ihr dürft net spielen 

mfg


----------



## shadowwoman (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> EINE SPRITZE
> 
> mip
> 
> ...


ah ja sorry!


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> ah ja sorry!



jojo np^^

verzeihe dir heute mal^^

wo sind den all die leute hin? -.-

mfg


----------



## Fumacilla (7. Mai 2008)

mittwooooch.... jedesma merk ichs erst wen ich versuch einzuloggen -.-


----------



## EliteOrk (7. Mai 2008)

Hi, warum stinkts hier so nach Kippen???


----------



## shadowwoman (7. Mai 2008)

voll! ich bin schon drin im spiel!!! und sag dann auch glei mal bis nächsten mittwoch!!!


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

Watt wie wo Server kommen online es ist 0900 was ist bitte mit Schneesturm los...
Schreibt mir jemand einen Gelben Schein ich hab heut so kein Bock!


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> voll! ich bin schon drin im spiel!!! und sag dann auch glei mal bis nächsten mittwoch!!!



na toll -.-

grr warum sind die blöden server schon da die schweine hoffe die stürzen alle ab -.-^^

mfg


----------



## Fumacilla (7. Mai 2008)

bigenni schrieb:


> na wau...die server kommen nach und nach online




so früh schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

Ganz deiner Meinung Natsumee


----------



## Ladislaus (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> EINE SPRITZE
> 
> mip
> 
> ...



GUT, das war ja net schwer ^^


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgääääääääään *Kaffeeschlürfgeräusch von sich geb* 
Hab ich was verpasst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

gebt mal in einem chanel /g channel sagen wispern gruppe {stern} oder {Kreuz} ein ^^

mfg


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

ja server sind schon on....
schieb ma kaffeee rüber bitte XD


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Guten Morgääääääääään *Kaffeeschlürfgeräusch von sich geb*
> Hab ich was verpasst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Xelyna haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllooooooooooooooooooooooooo

juhu eine normale person hier ^^

ehm net viel die spielen wieder wow -.-

blöde server sind wieder da

mfg^^


----------



## EliteOrk (7. Mai 2008)

===/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,,_

Was ist das?^^


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

/ Makro Frauen sind ein {Kreuz} 

Endlich spricht wow die Wahrheit *duck und weg*


----------



## Fumacilla (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> gebt mal in einem chanel /g channel sagen wispern gruppe {stern} oder {Kreuz} ein ^^
> 
> mfg




raff ich näd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tu mir so gramma ma bitte nich morgens um neune an!


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

Fumacilla des isch Schwiezzer Humor des vostoht nid jeder


----------



## Lorhinger (7. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Fumacilla des isch Schwiezzer Humor des vostoht nid jeder



wusste bis heute nichtmal, das ihr schweizer den überhaupt habt, den humor (duck weg) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladislaus (7. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Fumacilla des isch Schwiezzer Humor des vostoht nid jeder




hehe wie vell schwiizer das es hie hed... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Proe07 (7. Mai 2008)

grrrrrrrr soviele server schon on nur meiner mal wieder nicht grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

naja bin kai echte aber halt doch fascht eh basler


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Oo Da is man mal kurz nen Strohhalm holen und dann gibts schon ne nächste Seite ... Ne .. für euch gibts kein Kaffee! Sonst komm ich ja mit dem lesen nicht mehr hinterher >.<

Wie .. Server on? .. Gemein -.-''


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

also wen man sich in wow einlogt dan gebe man {stern} ein und schaut was da raus kommt^^ also in irgendeinem also am besten im sagen channel oder so

und es het zimlich viel vorallem berner....^^

mfg


----------



## Lorhinger (7. Mai 2008)

Proe07 schrieb:


> grrrrrrrr soviele server schon on nur meiner mal wieder nicht grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



meiner auch nicht, aber warum ärgern, es wird bestimmt fürher als sonst üblich, on sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

*Sig les* Wo ist eigentlich unser Kiwi-Maradil *suchend rumkuck*


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

IIIIIIII inner schwiezz *frechgrins*
Naja aus stern wird stern und aus {totenschädel} wird totenkopp!=P

Wie Xelyna es gibt kein Kaffee =(


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

noja fehlen paar pinguine hier^^

mfg


----------



## Ladislaus (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also wen man sich in wow einlogt dan gebe man {stern} ein und schaut was da raus kommt^^ also in irgendeinem also am besten im sagen channel oder so
> 
> und es het zimlich viel vorallem berner....^^
> 
> mfg



ja aber werom berner... hend die nüd besser ztue  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 isch sicher nid ganz normal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Ruven vo wo bisch den? isch das epptige  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> IIIIIIII inner schwiezz *frechgrins*
> Naja aus stern wird stern und aus {totenschädel} wird totenkopp!=P
> 
> Wie Xelyna es gibt kein Kaffee =(



und was wird aus {altf4}? oder {gm}?^^

mfg


----------



## Fumacilla (7. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Fumacilla des isch Schwiezzer Humor des vostoht nid jeder



wusste garnich das schweitzer humor haben... dafür wart ihr doch viel zu neutral oder wie war das?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir reichts zu wissen das ihr "ruchechächtle" sagt und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Natsumee schrieb:


> also wen man sich in wow einlogt dan gebe man {stern} ein und schaut was da raus kommt^^ also in irgendeinem also am besten im sagen channel oder so
> 
> und es het zimlich viel vorallem berner....^^
> 
> mfg



ah jetzt versteh ich das auch langsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mein server is immernochnich on  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: oh nä... hab ich jetzt echt ne schweizer welle losgetreten?


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> wusste garnich das schweitzer humor haben... dafür wart ihr doch viel zu neutral oder wie war das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




du armes ding du^^

hey xelina bei dir alles oke?^^

mfg


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

Na hani doch gsagt bin fadscht en Basler bin aber uff dütscher sitte gebore... so z´lörrach aber des macht jo nüd...
Isch alles Heimat... Eppinge isch obe bi Karlsruhe


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Ich kann auch ein schweizer Wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Röhrli
und..
bitzeli xD
Oke Mist.. das warn zwei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oba mei soulong i do ned hi muas mau i des a ned vasteh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Natsumee schrieb:


> du armes ding du^^
> 
> hey xelina bei dir alles oke?^^
> 
> mfg




Kloar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab seit vorgestern zwei 70ger *rumhüpf* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich kann auch ein schweizer Wort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja bayern halt ...^^
und sicher musst du das können tz^^

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Dann brings mir bei ^.^


----------



## Fumacilla (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du armes ding du^^



jaaaaa.... mitleid!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich kann auch ein schweizer Wort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



los sagt mir mehr schweitzer wörter... schimpfwörter wären toll... der schweitzer unserer gilde wollte mir ja nie welche beibringen... ich kann selbst auf ösisläng nur "wutschel mi ma ä tschick" und so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> ich kann selbst auf ösisläng nur "wutschel mi ma ä tschick" und so...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gesundheit Oo


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dann brings mir bei ^.^



ja toll wie sölli der das bibringe wen du net da bisch über internet isches ja scheise oder net?^^

müesstisch mol da ahne cho den chanis der bibringe au weni kein schwizer bin aber gaht scho ^^


das problem am schweizerdeutsch es gibt KEINE rechtschreibung naja ist ja gut eigendlich^^

mfg


----------



## Druda (7. Mai 2008)

jeaah Kel'thuzad ist endlich wieder on!
und immer als eines der letzten Server -.-


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja toll wie sölli der das bibringe wen du net da bisch über internet isches ja scheise oder net?^^
> 
> müesstisch mol da ahne cho den chanis der bibringe au weni kein schwizer bin aber gaht scho ^^
> das problem am schweizerdeutsch es gibt KEINE rechtschreibung naja ist ja gut eigendlich^^
> ...




Gibts im boarischen a ned.. aber schreim duats ihr trotzdem in deutsch oder?


----------



## Ladislaus (7. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Na hani doch gsagt bin fadscht en Basler bin aber uff dütscher sitte gebore... so z´lörrach aber des macht jo nüd...
> Isch alles Heimat... Eppinge isch obe bi Karlsruhe




jäääso alles klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

Des isch wegger hurdegeil...
iss zwar kein schimpfwort abert da verreisst es mich immer, genauso beim dauernden woll woll und wegger en einigscht! XD


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Druda schrieb:


> jeaah Kel'thuzad ist endlich wieder on!
> und immer als eines der letzten Server -.-




Gratz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

OMG sollt ma gucken wies auf thrall aussieht, aber ich dar eh gleich richtig klotzen =(


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Gibts im boarischen a ned.. aber schreim duats ihr trotzdem in deutsch oder?



naja schule wird in deutsch geschrieben aber net geredet noja net ganz^^

boarischen mhm hört sich komisch an ^^

mfg


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

ach ja das scheis benzin ist wieder hoch mimimi scheis amis

mfg


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

Naja die Bayern haben ja in der Regel ein an der Waffel, ausnahmen bestätigen das ;-)


----------



## Fumacilla (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Gesundheit Oo



na endlich ma was was nich jeder versteht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

boa werden pve-realms etwa den pvp realms bevorzugt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 immernochnich online...


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Naja die Bayern haben ja in der Regel ein an der Waffel, ausnahmen bestätigen das ;-)



naja dafür sagen sie das R geil^^
hey xelina kanst mal was aufnehmen und paar wörter mit r sagen und sie hier rein posten?
ach ne msit auf arbeit keine boxen -.-

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Naja die Bayern haben ja in der Regel ein an der Waffel, ausnahmen bestätigen das ;-)




*schnüffffffz*

*Ich-bin-eine-Ausname-Shirt anzieh*


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja dafür sagen sie das R geil^^
> hey xelina kanst mal was aufnehmen und paar wörter mit r sagen und sie hier rein posten?
> ach ne msit auf arbeit keine boxen -.-
> 
> mfg





Wizo RRRR? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladislaus (7. Mai 2008)

@Natsumee: was werom kei schwiizer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

und ja ich scho krass wen mer für de diesel CHF 2.10 zahle mues ^^

lol ich werde ölscheich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shyçra (7. Mai 2008)

server sind da ^^


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wizo RRRR?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja weil es bei euch so lustig anhört ^^

@ladi noja bi eus isches nonig so hoch^^ aber für bleifrei 1.92 -.- und letscht wuche ischer no bi 1.87 gsie mimimi  naja coop tankstelle minus 5 rappe de liter FTW^^ aber trotzdem -.- scheis tür

mfg


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

Naja werd euch jetzt Verlassen müssen... *schnief*
War lustig beim ersten Mal mitreden!

Xelyna du bist a die Ausnahme iss ja gut *köpfchen streichel*

Bis nächsten Mittwoch =)


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Shyçra schrieb:


> server sind da ^^




Schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Ruven schrieb:


> Naja werd euch jetzt Verlassen müssen... *schnief*
> War lustig beim ersten Mal mitreden!
> 
> Xelyna du bist a die Ausnahme iss ja gut *köpfchen streichel*
> ...




Wuhuu *froi*

Tschaui *wink* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

jetzt geht nochmal einer tz

jo viel spass

mfg


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wer schön? 

das die server da sind oder du? oder der oder wir oder das forum oder wer?^^

mfg


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

Ey Sorry ich muss...
Schaffe schaffe Häusle baue nur wenns die Maurer mal gerade machen würden könnt ich auch da bleiben!


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wer schön?
> 
> das die server da sind oder du? oder der oder wir oder das forum oder wer?^^
> 
> mfg




Die Server -.- *grummel*

Mag... Priester.. zoggen... gehn ... *schniefz*


----------



## Fumacilla (7. Mai 2008)

juhu bis denne =)


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Die Server -.- *grummel*
> 
> Mag... Priester.. zoggen... gehn ... *schniefz*



du bsit doch arbeiten doer net?^^

naja ich muss noch warten bis fühstens 17.00

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du bsit doch arbeiten doer net?^^
> 
> naja ich muss noch warten bis fühstens 17.00
> 
> mfg




Jaaa eben!!! Deswegen ärger ich mich doch auch dass sie schon wieder on sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin erst frühestens halb sechs daheim ;_;


----------



## Ladislaus (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du bsit doch arbeiten doer net?^^
> 
> naja ich muss noch warten bis fühstens 17.00
> 
> mfg



kannst dich trösten ich muss auch bis 17.30 uhr arbeiten dann heim düsen mit dem auto... ach verdammt das verpuft wieder benzin ^^ 

übrigens ich tanke für CHF 1.825.-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hubertankstelle FTW


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

naja keine ahnung was mit blizz los ist da wenn man dann aber selber an einem Mittwoch morgen zu hause sind dann ist es ein patch day und server sind 3 stunden länger down so wie bei patch 2.4 -.-


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> kannst dich trösten ich muss auch bis 17.30 uhr arbeiten dann heim düsen mit dem auto... ach verdammt das verpuft wieder benzin ^^
> 
> übrigens ich tanke für CHF 1.825.-
> 
> ...



geschter für 1.77 tankt mit guetschien^^

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja keine ahnung was mit blizz los ist da wenn man dann aber selber an einem Mittwoch morgen zu hause sind dann ist es ein patch day und server sind 3 stunden länger down so wie bei patch 2.4 -.-



Jaa.. an dem Tag war ich auch daheim ^.^


----------



## Ladislaus (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> geschter für 1.77 tankt mit guetschien^^
> 
> mfg




ja aber das isch einmalig gsii... ich tanke immer für 1.825 ^^

aber isch glich no verdammt tüür... ich will nie diesel tanke   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> ja aber das isch einmalig gsii... ich tanke immer für 1.825 ^^
> 
> aber isch glich no verdammt tüür... ich will nie diesel tanke
> 
> ...



ehm weniger also die guetschien bechunt mehr eigenldich immer^^ wen glück heshc 2 verschiedeni also ich han no 3 umelige^^

geshcter eine rbucht und nomol eine becho^^


na was macht ihr 2?

mfg


----------



## Ladislaus (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ehm weniger also die guetschien bechunt mehr eigenldich immer^^ wen glück heshc 2 verschiedeni also ich han no 3 umelige^^
> 
> geshcter eine rbucht und nomol eine becho^^
> na was macht ihr 2?
> ...




okey hesch gwunne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber welche 2 meinst du?


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

*mit sich selber red*

*damdidam*

*lalala*

Was für ein schönes Wetter *rauskuck*

Ich bin gar nicht da *tütütü*


----------



## Neotrion (7. Mai 2008)

woow, no anderi schwiizer done 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FC Luzern olèè


----------



## Ladislaus (7. Mai 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> woow, no anderi schwiizer done
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




LOL jo logo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

he ich bi au vo luzern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> woow, no anderi schwiizer done
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






*Sig ankuck*

2/56/0 Feuer? *wunder*

Edit: Achso... 67.. lesen und so.. noch nich ganz wach *in die Ecke kriech und schäm*


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *Sig ankuck*
> 
> 2/56/0 Feuer? *wunder*
> 
> Edit: Achso... 67.. lesen und so.. noch nich ganz wach *in die Ecke kriech und schäm*



wird alles wieder gut^^


mfg


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wird alles wieder gut^^
> 
> aber wie kommst du von 67 auf 56?^^
> 
> mfg



Ne hab mich nur über die fehlenden Skillpunkte gewundert *gähn*

Edit: Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schneller zitiert als du editiert *g*


----------



## Kusiii (7. Mai 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> LOL jo logo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



De Aargau esch au verträtte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ne hab mich nur über die fehlenden Skillpunkte gewundert *gähn*
> 
> Edit: Haha
> 
> ...



soviel zum thema das du noch net ganz wach bist -.-

naja was solls WAS MACHT IHR UND WIE GEHT ES EUCH.... zum 2ten mal ^^

mfg


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Kusiii schrieb:


> De Aargau esch au verträtte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



<-- au aargau 

vo wo chunsch?

oke staht ja da -.-^^
mfg


----------



## Ladislaus (7. Mai 2008)

@Neotrion: besch du luzerner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

oder sust nur ergendeper us Luzern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> soviel zum thema das du noch net ganz wach bist -.-
> 
> naja was solls WAS MACHT IHR UND WIE GEHT ES EUCH.... zum 2ten mal ^^
> 
> mfg




Ich krieg grad Kopfweh vom krampfhaften Übersetzen von eurem Gesabbel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
^^


----------



## -PuRity- (7. Mai 2008)

*Pfeif* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (7. Mai 2008)

*in den Thread schlurf*
*ein paar alte Bekannte grüß (huhu Riane, Ganieda, Toyuki)*
*Grivok umarm - Mach's gut. Laß Dich hin und wieder doch noch blicken*
*traurig wieder aus dem Thread schlurf*


----------



## Manitu2007 (7. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Guten Morgen ihr lieben,

an alle die im RL Gold farmen..ähm ich meine Euronen Verdienen müssen und wie ich gleich zur Schicht müssen wünsche ich einen Schönen Arbeitstag, sodass wir heute abend unsenen 2. Job wieder in angriff nehmen können ^^

und hier noch n Teller mit Frisch belegten Schrippen und Kaffee dazu.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> *Pfeif*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kein platz für so eins chweizer dingsbumsflagge da 
und bin ja kein schweizer wohen da nur^^

mfg


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Guten Morgen ihr lieben,
> ...



was sind schrippen??

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Guten Morgen ihr lieben,
> ...




Wuhuu Kaffeeeeee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin auch grad am Euronen farmen^.^


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wuhuu Kaffeeeeee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



warum frankreich?? 

iii ne franzosin .....^^

hoffe du redest jetzt hier kein französisch^^

mfg


----------



## Manitu2007 (7. Mai 2008)

für alle NICHT Brandenburger "Schrippen" sind Brötchen (das ist etwas aus Teig was im Ofen Gebacken wird und du wirst es mir nicht glauben) ja es ist essbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit/
@Natsumee schäm dich...es ist noch nicht nach 20 Uhr und du redest hier öffentllich von Französich....


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> warum frankreich??
> 
> iii ne franzosin .....^^
> 
> ...




Pourquoi pas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (7. Mai 2008)

N> Kaffee, too!

Der Tag hat heut richtig beschissen angefangen: Sau früh aufgestanden und ins Auto, dann U-Bahn wie jeden morgen. Sitze da, les ein Buch und plumps... fällt mir mein Kaffee in den Schoß  o_O. Grandios! Nächste ausgestiegen, wieder zurück und bei Freundin daheim neue Hose geholt -> viel zu spät in der Arbeit. 

Gelerntes daraus: Heißer Kaffee im Schoß macht zwar auch wach, aber im Magen gehts einem besser.

Je suis un bête.. öh.. .perroquet?


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> für alle NICHT Brandenburger "Schrippen" sind Brötchen (das ist etwas aus Teig was im Ofen Gebacken wird und du wirst es mir nicht glauben) ja es ist essbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gibt es teig das nicht im Offen gebacken wird?^^

mhm shcick mri mal ne probe in die schweiz

hautstrasse 19
5512 Wohlenschwill

danke

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> N> Kaffee, too!
> 
> Der Tag hat heut richtig beschissen angefangen: Sau früh aufgestanden und ins Auto, dann U-Bahn wie jeden morgen. Sitze da, les ein Buch und plumps... fällt mir mein Kaffee in den Schoß  o_O. Grandios! Nächste ausgestiegen, wieder zurück und bei Freundin daheim neue Hose geholt -> viel zu spät in der Arbeit.
> 
> ...





Je suis réveillé depuis 6 heures -.-
Et auaaaa : /


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Je suis réveillé depuis 6 heures -.-
> Et auaaaa : /



mimimi hört mal auf franz ist doof ich hasse diese sprache -.-^^

ha ich erst um 7.15 aufgestanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mimimi hört mal auf franz ist doof ich hasse diese sprache -.-^^
> 
> ha ich erst um 7.15 aufgestanden
> 
> ...




Aufgestanden bin ich auch erst später aber konnt net so wirklich schlafen und war schon viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel zu früh wach -.-


Französisch is toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

So kurz wieder anwesend...

A mes dis donc tu peux parler francais... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Bayern sind ja ma echt schlauer wie se aussehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erscht emmol lüege was ihr do alles gschriebe händ in miener abwesenheit!


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Aufgestanden bin ich auch erst später aber konnt net so wirklich schlafen und war schon viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel zu früh wach -.-
> Französisch is toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



warum bitte ist französisch toll? die mit denen 10 tausen zeichen über ihren buchstaben sieht net mehr schön aus^^

mhm zu früh ins bett?^^

mfg


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Französisch is toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Never ever...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das iss ne pinke Sprache ghet ma gar nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apex (7. Mai 2008)

WTF... scho wieder mittwoch ?^^

*hebt die tasse kaffee* PROST!


----------



## -PuRity- (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Je suis réveillé depuis 6 heures -.-
> Et auaaaa : /



Quel culot!

Seit 5:30 wach und seit 8:15 in der Arbeit (normal 7:00) :/


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Never ever...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Hmppf..

Aber Französinen küssen besser! So!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Natsumee: Ne.. eigentlich nich : /


----------



## das Tir (7. Mai 2008)

Schlaf wird sowieso völlig überbewertet =P


*sich nen Kaffee nehm und dann winkend abdampf* viel Glück Leute, ich hab jetzt erstmal das 'Vergnügen' und darf zum Arzt -.- Oo *g*


----------



## -PuRity- (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hmppf..
> 
> Aber Französinen küssen besser! So!!
> 
> ...




*Sich an den Schlabberkuss in Paris erinnert*

...
...

Hm... nä 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrahna (7. Mai 2008)

gl und hf xD


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hmppf..
> 
> Aber Französinen küssen besser! So!!
> 
> ...



und warum küssen frauen besser?^^

kann das wer bestätigen??^^

mfg


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Aber Französinen küssen besser! So!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Erfahrung hab ich auch noch nicht gemacht, aber kannst gerne herkommen und mich überzeugen!


----------



## Ladislaus (7. Mai 2008)

na gut franz ist ech scheisse... aber ja... sprechen und verstehen kann ich es schon ein bissel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ha ich könnte um 7.30 aufstehen wen ich will... dann schön zur arbeit fahre und hoffen in den morgenstau zu kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber es gibt so hirnrissige auf der autobahen... die rahren chronisch immer links auch wen du hinten dran bist und so nahe auffährst das du erkennen kannst wie schnell er fährt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist es was ich hasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Natsumee: was wilsch du für nes versüecherli  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Songothen/Hace (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Französisch is toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nunja, ich schließe mich dem an, nur mag ich die Sprache nicht so sehr gern ;-).


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> na gut franz ist ech scheisse... aber ja... sprechen und verstehen kann ich es schon ein bissel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ehm irgend so es komischs gebäck kei ahnig meh wie das heist
jo das isch behidnert wen alli links fahret aber dütschland isch no schlimmer und der göschti schrott isch wen es 3 spurig isch alle fahret links und mitti und rechts isch kei sau

@ ruven mhm du weist ja noch gar net ob sie 100% franzosin ist^^

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Die Erfahrung hab ich auch noch nicht gemacht, aber kannst gerne herkommen und mich überzeugen!





Pöh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^



@-PuRity-: Ich geb dir gleich Schlabberkuss..pfffffffff!!!! ^^


----------



## -PuRity- (7. Mai 2008)

Songothen/Hace schrieb:


> Nunja, ich schließe mich dem an, nur mag ich die Sprache nicht so sehr gern ;-).



*Blinzel*


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> @ ruven mhm du weist ja noch gar net ob sie 100% franzosin ist^^
> 
> mfg




Stümmt ^.^


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Pöh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aufnehmen und hier posten danke 


rl treffen und uns überzeugen lassen ....^^

mfg


----------



## Songothen/Hace (7. Mai 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> *Blinzel*




wieso *Blinzel*, tztztz


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> @ ruven mhm du weist ja noch gar net ob sie 100% franzosin ist^^
> mfg



Ach wenn Französinnen so toll sind werd ich das ja dann merken !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

Vote for Mittwochs RL Treffen in Basel im Paddys & Rileys =P


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

*langsam und heimlich davon schleich*


----------



## -PuRity- (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> @-PuRity-: Ich geb dir gleich Schlabberkuss..pfffffffff!!!! ^^




Was machst Mittag? Stachus vorm Hugendubel? *g*

Edit: Cya Guys, erstma eine Rauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und Kaffee holen <3


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *langsam und heimlich davon schleich*



hey net weggehen tz du hast ja angefangen^^

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> Was machst Mittag? Stachus vorm Hugendubel? *g*




Scheiße ein Münchner xD


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

Mir mal Xely schnapp und se zu mir aufn schoß zieh...

ne ne hiersegebleibt ! =P


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Mir mal Xely schnapp und se zu mir aufn schoß zieh...
> 
> ne ne hiersegebleibt ! =P



gleich übertreiben lol

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> gleich übertreiben lol
> 
> mfg



Hilfe *.*


----------



## -PuRity- (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Scheiße ein Münchner xD



Tja, vorsicht was du so versprichst ;D

*Jetz erstsma weg ist*


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

Was denn wenn dann richtig!


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> Tja, vorsicht was du so versprichst ;D
> 
> *Jetz erstsma weg ist*




War ja kein Versprechen puah  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hilfe *.*



warum hilfe bei mir??

mache doch gar nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> War ja kein Versprechen puah
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber fast^^

mfg


----------



## Toyuki (7. Mai 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> *in den Thread schlurf*
> *ein paar alte Bekannte grüß (huhu Riane, Ganieda, Toyuki)*
> *Grivok umarm - Mach's gut. Laß Dich hin und wieder doch noch blicken*
> *traurig wieder aus dem Thread schlurf*



Hio 
wasn los?? Warum traurig?

gruß zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und was is mit Grivok?? Was hab ich verpasst????


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> warum hilfe bei mir??
> 
> mache doch gar nicht
> 
> ...




Ne hilfe von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

Ich nehms auch mit 2 auf *sprüchle klopf*


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> Hio
> wasn los?? Warum traurig?
> 
> gruß zurück
> ...




Der Profilschleicher *.*

*g* guten Morgen =D

Grivok geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> War ja kein Versprechen puah
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Korrigiere: Schreibst oder insert anderes Wort deiner Wahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So jetz kann ich aber beruhigt gehen (*zwingt sich selbst nicht auf aktualisieren zu drücken*)


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ne hilfe von dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aso ja dann

*xel vor ruven beschützt*

Ruven net gleich übertrieben hier tztztz

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> Korrigiere: Schreibst oder insert anderes Wort deiner Wahl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Tust du bestimmt doch ^^


----------



## Toyuki (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Der Profilschleicher *.*
> 
> *g* guten Morgen =D
> 
> ...



wo? was? wie? wo steht das?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nein ich bin net Schreibfaul nur weiß ich nie was ich schreiben soll^^


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aso ja dann
> 
> *xel vor ruan beschützt*
> 
> ...




Der heißt Ruven *klugscheiß* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> wo? was? wie? wo steht das??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=543030 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er meint aber er schreibt ab und an noch PM's und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aso ja dann
> 
> *xel vor ruan beschützt*
> 
> ...



Wer iss Ruan? 
Darf ich da mit beschützen... Bin ja immerhin Pala somit ist das meine Lebensaufgabe!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neophytee (7. Mai 2008)

hast vergessen zu schreiben das mana uch mal 2 stunden drauf warten kann ^^


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Wer iss Ruan?
> Darf ich da mit beschützen... Bin ja immerhin Pala somit ist das meine Lebensaufgabe!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Und ein Ally 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Der heißt Ruven *klugscheiß*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



war absicht wollt euech nur testen...^^

naja editiert^^

mfg


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Und ein Ally
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann nix für damals gabs noch keine Blutelfen


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Wer iss Ruan?
> Darf ich da mit beschützen... Bin ja immerhin Pala somit ist das meine Lebensaufgabe!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne darfst net ich beschütze sie ja vor dir war nur einkleiner testfehler ..^^

ehm du xel bin auch ally 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne darfst net ich beschütze sie ja vor dir war nur einkleiner testfehler ..^^
> 
> ehm du xel bin auch ally
> 
> ...




*schreiend aus dem Thread renn*


----------



## Toyuki (7. Mai 2008)

Cui Grivok  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

einer weniger der niveau hatte und mit dem man normal labern konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hf und so hoffe man sieht die ab und an mal in classen threads wo das noch net so schlimm ist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

Ich mein ich weiss gar nix was Xel hat...
Zumindest müffeln wir ned nach Grabmoos!


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> Cui Grivok
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Der wird hier voll fehlen *schnäutz* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *schreiend aus dem Thread renn*



hab aber nen lvl 4er hordler ^^

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hab aber nen lvl 4er hordler ^^
> 
> mfg




Der wiegts natürlich auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bestimmt so 'ne doofe Barbie-Belfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

Hab ne lvl 2 Milchkuhschamanin und ne lvl 6Barbie-Paladina...
Und en lvl 14er müffel Magier also so alle bin ich nur au nich!


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Der wiegts natürlich auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



-.-

ne die hab ich wiede rgelöscht hässliche dinger

ne ein TROLL^^ schamane

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Hab ne lvl 2 Milchkuhschamanin und ne lvl 6Barbie-Paladina...
> Und en lvl 14er müffel Magier also so alle bin ich nur au nich!








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xelina ist böse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
....

mfg


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

Ma Xel en küsschen auf die müfflige Nase drück und den drang zum exorzismus unterdrück


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Ma Xel en küsschen auf die müfflige Nase drück und den drang zum exorzismus unterdrück



Ruven einen krittischen treffer hinhaut und ihn davon unterbricht seine aktion zu durchführen

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Ma Xel en küsschen auf die müfflige Nase drück und den drang zum exorzismus unterdrück




Exorzismus? Heee brauch ich nich.. kann meine dämonische Seite selber exorzieren.. hab ja 'nen Priester *g*


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Ruven einen krittischen treffer hinhaut und ihn davon unterbricht seine aktion zu durchführen
> 
> mfg





So lang da meine Nase ausm Schussfeld is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
k ich gebs auf ihr 2 mögt mich ned


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Neee mach nich son Gesicht *trööööst* *Keks reich* Na wieder gut?


----------



## Scrätcher (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> -.-
> 
> ne die hab ich wiede rgelöscht hässliche dinger
> 
> ...



Yeahr Trollschamis rocks! Hab meinen gestern Nacht auch wieder "aktivieren" wollen und jetzt folgt die wahrscheinlich traurigste Geschichte die ihr jemals gehört habt!:

2:30 meine Augen öffnen sich, es ist dunkel doch irgendwas ruft mich aus einem anderen Zimmer. Ich schleiche  etwas benommen ins Wohnzimmer, da steht er! Der Pc und eine Stimme in meinem Kopf sagt mir: Schalt ihn an sie warten auf dich!!
Ich starte ihn, setz die Kopfhöhrer auf und die Titelmusik von Wow hämmert durch die Ohrhöhrer. Es ist kurz vor 2.45 als ich da lese: Ab 3 Uhr sind die Server down... 

Neiiiiin warum heute?? Warum mußte ich aufwachen?? Warum diesen Mittwoch?? Die Welt kann so unfair sein!!!

Naja, muß mein Troll das Elfenbalg halt nachher gassi führen!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mhm hab nicht gesagt das ich dich net mag jedoch mag sie uns 2 net jedoch muss ich sie vor dir beschützen ....

heikle angelegeheit

mfg


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Yeahr Trollschamis rocks! Hab meinen gestern Nacht auch wieder "aktivieren" wollen und jetzt folgt die wahrscheinlich traurigste Geschichte die ihr jemals gehört habt!:
> 
> 2:30 meine Augen öffnen sich, es ist dunkel doch irgendwas ruft mich aus einem anderen Zimmer. Ich schleiche  etwas benommen ins Wohnzimmer, da steht er! Der Pc und eine Stimme in meinem Kopf sagt mir: Schalt ihn an sie warten auf dich!!
> Ich starte ihn, setz die Kopfhöhrer auf und die Titelmusik von Wow hämmert durch die Ohrhöhrer. Es ist kurz vor 2.45 als ich da lese: Ab 3 Uhr sind die Server down...
> ...




morgen ^^

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Yeahr Trollschamis rocks! Hab meinen gestern Nacht auch wieder "aktivieren" wollen und jetzt folgt die wahrscheinlich traurigste Geschichte die ihr jemals gehört habt!:
> 
> 2:30 meine Augen öffnen sich, es ist dunkel doch irgendwas ruft mich aus einem anderen Zimmer. Ich schleiche  etwas benommen ins Wohnzimmer, da steht er! Der Pc und eine Stimme in meinem Kopf sagt mir: Schalt ihn an sie warten auf dich!!
> Ich starte ihn, setz die Kopfhöhrer auf und die Titelmusik von Wow hämmert durch die Ohrhöhrer. Es ist kurz vor 2.45 als ich da lese: Ab 3 Uhr sind die Server down...
> ...





Huhu Scrätcher ^.^

Ich hab auch 'ne Troll-Schamanin =D
TOTEMS! *kicher*


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Huhu Scrätcher ^.^
> 
> Ich hab auch 'ne Troll-Schamanin =D
> TOTEMS! *kicher*



naja troll schami kann noch keine totems aber mein draenei schami schon die ist 13 seit 1 jahr oder so^^

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja troll schami kann noch keine totems aber mein draenei schami schon die ist 13 seit 1 jahr oder so^^
> 
> mfg




Meiner seit gestern 4.... *duck*


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

in 20 min essen muahahaha^^

mfg


----------



## Neotrion (7. Mai 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> @Neotrion: besch du luzerner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



secher ben ech lozärner! ond ech schiise of fäldschlössli!


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> in 20 min essen muahahaha^^
> 
> mfg



Ich geh erst um 12e *gäääähn*


----------



## Scrätcher (7. Mai 2008)

Vielleicht spiel ich ja auch nach dem übernächsten Addon keinen Goblinkrieger sondern nen Goblinschami! *überleg*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Vielleicht spiel ich ja auch nach dem übernächsten Addon keinen Goblinkrieger sondern nen Goblinschami! *überleg*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Und ich 'nen Drachkin-Hexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

jo zum glück gleich 12 muss mich erstmal von euch erholen...
Kann ja auch nix für das ich mich von der geisel gerne verführen lass!


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> jo zum glück gleich 12 muss mich erstmal von euch erholen...
> Kann ja auch nix für das ich mich von der geisel gerne verführen lass!



Mimimi!
Pffpffpfff! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*g* Ne Schmarn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Joah.. 'gleich' ist gut *auf die Uhr schau*


----------



## Scrätcher (7. Mai 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> secher ben ech lozärner! ond ech schiise of fäldschlössli!



boar! Armer Kerl! Wer hat dich den verprügelt das du so sprichst? Oder haste den falschen Zahnarzt? *GG*


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Mimimi!
> Pffpffpfff!
> 
> 
> ...



13 min ist ja bald^^

mfg


----------



## Ladislaus (7. Mai 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> secher ben ech lozärner! ond ech schiise of fäldschlössli!




jo eh =) und vo wo bisch den in Luzern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee etwa 11.30 Mittag hat? =(


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. Mai 2008)

ich seh nu hier seit ein paar wochen nur noch seitenweise pinguine... grivok hat schon recht und wenn ihr hier so weiterspammt bringt ihr sogar noch den thread hier in gefahr...

die server sollten auch schonwieder on sein.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Natsumee etwa 11.30 Mittag hat? =(



naja hab gleitzeiten also darf mittag von 11 uhr bis 14.30 machen wie ich will^^ und um 11.30 ist halt in der kantine wenig los ^^

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> boar! Armer Kerl! Wer hat dich den verprügelt das du so sprichst? Oder haste den falschen Zahnarzt? *GG*



Den Prozess gegen den Sprachtherapeuten gewinnt er..


----------



## Schamll (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Neee mach nich son Gesicht *trööööst* *Keks reich* Na wieder gut?



ich will auch nen keks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (7. Mai 2008)

Sind wir schon da?


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Schamll schrieb:


> ich will auch nen keks
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*Keksdose nochmal hervorhol*
Hier, da, bitte =D


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Sind wir schon da?



Bin ich schon drin?


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ich seh nu hier seit ein paar wochen nur noch seitenweise pinguine... grivok hat schon recht und wenn ihr hier so weiterspammt bringt ihr sogar noch den thread hier in gefahr...
> 
> die server sollten auch schonwieder on sein.



heute ist mittwoch also und es gibt auch leute die arbeiten sind und sehe keinen grund warum er in gefahr sein sollte wird ja nur am mittwoch geschrieben

mfg


----------



## Ladislaus (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja hab gleitzeiten also darf mittag von 11 uhr bis 14.30 machen wie ich will^^ und um 11.30 ist halt in der kantine wenig los ^^
> 
> mfg




*auch gleitzeiten haben will*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Bin ich schon drin?



du kannst nicht drin sein ...^^

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du kannst nicht drin sein ...^^
> 
> mfg




Hat aber gepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du kannst nicht drin sein ...^^
> 
> mfg



hust


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> hust



tz hast du sexmangel?^^

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

PieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeP


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> PieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeP



was heist den pieeeeeeP?^^

mfg 3 mins noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamll (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *Keksdose nochmal hervorhol*
> Hier, da, bitte =D



juhu *keks schnell isst* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jez sind sie alle


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

ich enthalte mich...


----------



## Trayz (7. Mai 2008)

omfg... jetzt hab ich wegen urlaub und so die letzten beiden wochen das hier net mitbekommen und auch heute noch -.- naja hf beim zocken euch allen =D


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Schamll schrieb:


> juhu *keks schnell isst*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nicht so schnel essen^^

@Trayz wb und wir können noch net zocken^^

bin essen ciao ciao bis später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Schamll (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nicht so schnel essen^^



und was soll ich jez machen hab keine kekse mehr und kann auch erst um 5 zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Schamll schrieb:


> und was soll ich jez machen hab keine kekse mehr und kann auch erst um 5 zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Um fünf hock ich immer noch hier -.-''

Ich geh mal welche holn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*neue Keksdose auf den Tisch stell*


----------



## Athamis (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Um fünf hock ich immer noch hier -.-''
> 
> Ich geh mal welche holn
> 
> ...




ich geh ma was zum trinken holen

*Kaffee/Tee/kakao auf den Tisch stell*


----------



## Schamll (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Um fünf hock ich immer noch hier -.-''
> 
> Ich geh mal welche holn
> 
> ...



juhu *keksdose leer isst*
schon wieder weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so hab dann um 12 ne stunde pause juhu ^^

edit: ich trink aber kein tee kakao oder kaffee ^^


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Schamll schrieb:


> juhu *keksdose leer isst*
> schon wieder weg
> 
> 
> ...




Booooooah -.-
Ich 'ne halbe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

so wieder da

mfg


----------



## Athamis (7. Mai 2008)

na gut dann eben was anderes 

*überleg*

aja

*Bier/Bacardi/Tequila/und andere Getränke auf den Tisch stell*


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Athamis schrieb:


> na gut dann eben was anderes
> 
> *überleg*
> 
> ...



bääääääää

IceTee FTW

mfg


----------



## Schamll (7. Mai 2008)

Athamis schrieb:


> na gut dann eben was anderes
> 
> *überleg*
> 
> ...



ah schon besser 
*bier nehm und austrink*
bier schmeckt langweilig ohne kekse ich brauch kekse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

*in die Kantine husch*

Cyaa ^.^


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *in die Kantine husch*
> 
> Cyaa ^.^



ciao ciao guten apetit

mfg


----------



## Athamis (7. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> bääääääää
> 
> IceTee FTW
> 
> mfg




What??? ICETEA??????

wenn die Uhr doppelt wird (also ab 10) gehts los mit Alkohol ;-)

hab ja geschrieben und andere Getränke

*neue Keksdose herstell*


----------



## Schamll (7. Mai 2008)

Athamis schrieb:


> What??? ICETEA??????
> 
> wenn die Uhr doppelt wird (aslo ab 10) gehts los mit Alkohol ;-)
> 
> ...



juhu 
*keksdose ausleer*
so jez kauf ich die ganzen kekse auf bin jez weg bis später ^^
juhu kekse ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotrion (7. Mai 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> jo eh =) und vo wo bisch den in Luzern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aso, stadt luzern - trebsche


----------



## Neotrion (7. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> boar! Armer Kerl! Wer hat dich den verprügelt das du so sprichst? Oder haste den falschen Zahnarzt? *GG*




Hasst du schon mal was von Schweizer-Deutsch gehört?
hmmm... in demfall denke ich nicht -.-


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> Hasst du schon mal was von Schweizer-Deutsch gehört?
> hmmm... in demfall denke ich nicht -.-


wird alles wieder guet^^
git halt paar lüt wo das net kennet^^

mfg


----------



## Scrätcher (7. Mai 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> Hasst du schon mal was von Schweizer-Deutsch gehört?
> hmmm... in demfall denke ich nicht -.-



Was dass denn?? Nie gehört! Ist das so komischer "Deutschlandüberfallplan??" aaach nein das war ja ein Össi!^^ Egal!^^

Ich wohne nahe der Grenze zu den Galliern und garnicht so weit von den Schwitzern entfernt! Davon abgesehen hört sich deine Fragestellung schon so knochentrocken an das ich mich frage ob du zum lachen in den Schwitzer Bunker gehst! 

Sehr schade das du nicht "hier" geschrien hast, als Gott den Humor verteilt hat... naja so hab ich wohl noch deine Portion dazu bekommen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (7. Mai 2008)

335 Seiten gequirlter Mist...sehr geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich wohne nahe der Grenze zu den Galliern und garnicht so weit von den Schwitzern entfernt! Davon abgesehen hört sich deine Fragestellung schon so knochentrocken an das ich mich frage ob du zum lachen in den Schwitzer Bunker gehst!



Aha Scrätcher bei den wakkis wohnt dann bist ja gar nich weit weg von mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (7. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Aha Scrätcher bei den wakkis wohnt dann bist ja gar nich weit weg von mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Könnt ja mal nen Kaffee zusammen trinken gehen...?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (7. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Was dass denn?? Nie gehört! Ist das so komischer "Deutschlandüberfallplan??" aaach nein das war ja ein Össi!^^ Egal!^^
> 
> Ich wohne nahe der Grenze zu den Galliern und garnicht so weit von den Schwitzern entfernt! Davon abgesehen hört sich deine Fragestellung schon so knochentrocken an das ich mich frage ob du zum lachen in den Schwitzer Bunker gehst!
> 
> ...




Ist das wieder herrlich *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

Ich sitz in meinem Bunker midden in Berlin *summ*
keine Ahnung wie ich da jetzt drauf komm...
BTW mir iss langweilig!
Übernimmt jemand für mich das Zeichnen dann kann ich an See fahren...


----------



## ApoY2k (7. Mai 2008)

*SCHRIFTLICHES ABITUR: /DONE!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur noch mündlich... *freufreufreu*


----------



## Schamll (7. Mai 2008)

wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

Naja nix mehr los die Dmane wollen nich mehr...

ich hab se verjagt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (7. Mai 2008)

Hy ihr, 
wie läufts heut?

Habt ja mal wieder viel geschaft *g*

Gratz zum geschaften Pratischen teil!


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Naja nix mehr los die Dmane wollen nich mehr...
> 
> ich hab se verjagt!
> 
> ...



nene bin noch da^^ 

hallo salavora

mfg


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

Na zumindest eine!!!

Aber bin ja jetzt selber im Stress


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Na zumindest eine!!!
> 
> Aber bin ja jetzt selber im Stress



was heist heir eine -.-

EINER bitte


----------



## Scrätcher (7. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Aha Scrätcher bei den wakkis wohnt dann bist ja gar nich weit weg von mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So so? Du weißt ja es gibt Badische und unsymbadische! *gg*




Natsumee schrieb:


> was heist heir eine -.-
> 
> EINER bitte



Mönsch laß ihm doch sein Wunschdenken!^ ^


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

mhm wo ist xelina??

XELIIINAAA hallooooo

mfg


----------



## Ruven (7. Mai 2008)

Naja man kann sich auch mal im geschlecht täuschen...
Hab ja auch ab und zu meinen weibl. Touch!

Und ja genau es gibt badische und unsymbadische und do hab ich jo no mol sau glück das ich im besitz der offizielle badische Staatsbürgerschaft bin!


----------



## Sp@rtan (7. Mai 2008)

Ich meine solche threads sind unnötig habt ihr nicht zu tun oder so? Arbeit Schule sonst was??

Naja für manche Leute ist WoW wohl doch zu groß geraten!


----------



## Scrätcher (7. Mai 2008)

Sp@rtan schrieb:


> Ich meine solche threads sind unnötig habt ihr nicht zu tun oder so? Arbeit Schule sonst was??
> 
> Naja für manche Leute ist WoW wohl doch zu groß geraten!



Genau das ist es!!! Während DU sicher deine Freizeit völlig unnütz hier verbringst um uns in unsere lustige Unterhaltung reinzuspammen, nur um hinterher sagen zu können das du nicht NUR Wow spielst sondern auch was anderes machst (und sei mal ehrlich zu dir selbst! Hey! Was machste in deiner Freizeit im Forum?? Hm hm?? los hopp hopp! Geh mal sonne tanken!!). Sitzen wir im Büro usw und nutzen mal 5 freie Minuten um die Freundschaften in der BuffedCommunity zu pflegen!

Und das immer Mittwochs wenn die ganzen Wow-Sucht-Zombis keine andere Wahl haben als ne "Zwangspause" einzulegen und sich in Scharen ins Forum flüchten um den Entzugserscheinungen vorzubeugen!

Nein! Eigentlich sind wir der lebende Beweis dafür das es auch Wow-Spieler gibt die nebenher ein Reallife haben!^^


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Genau das ist es!!! Während DU sicher deine Freizeit völlig unnütz hier verbringst um uns in unsere lustige Unterhaltung reinzuspammen, nur um hinterher sagen zu können das du nicht NUR Wow spielst sondern auch was anderes machst (und sei mal ehrlich zu dir selbst! Hey! Was machste in deiner Freizeit im Forum?? Hm hm?? los hopp hopp! Geh mal sonne tanken!!). Sitzen wir im Büro usw und nutzen mal 5 freie Minuten um die Freundschaften in der BuffedCommunity zu pflegen!
> 
> Und das immer Mittwochs wenn die ganzen Wow-Sucht-Zombis keine andere Wahl haben als ne "Zwangspause" einzulegen und sich in Scharen ins Forum flüchten um den Entzugserscheinungen vorzubeugen!
> 
> Nein! Eigentlich sind wir der lebende Beweis dafür das es auch Wow-Spieler gibt die nebenher ein Reallife haben!^^



/sign /sign

Sp@rtan sry du hast mal sowas von keine ahnung oder siehst du grad das wir hier um wow reden hier gehts wie Scrätcher gesagt hat um mit der community zu schreiben Wärend der arbeit 

mfg


----------



## Ruven (9. Mai 2008)

wieso iss eigentlich noch nicht Mittwoch mir iss langweilig!


----------



## Süchtling (14. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> wieso iss eigentlich noch nicht Mittwoch mir iss langweilig!


*trommelwirbel**tusch*

BääM es is mittwoch die server laufen noch nur ich geh jetz pennen
wünsche allen ein kräftiges frühstück (muss ja für ne woche reichen) xD

edit: ja flamet ruhig rum das ich zu früh "gepushed" hab ,ich wünsche mir viel käse zum whine und noch nen keks als beilage danke das wärs


----------



## LatinoHeatBenny (14. Mai 2008)

NefiNefan kann wiederma nich schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer hält mich wach´?^^


----------



## EliteOrk (14. Mai 2008)

SPIELEN!! WILL!!!! SUCHT!!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasdaye (14. Mai 2008)

dier server sind down verdammt was soll ich denn jetzt machen? ich glaub ich mastorbier jetzt solange bis sie wieder on sind


----------



## LatinoHeatBenny (14. Mai 2008)

*sing*Wir sind alle Kellerkinder,wir sind alle süchtig...Nananananaanaaa...*sing* x´D


----------



## Foertel (14. Mai 2008)

Ow man, wir waren noch ca 10 metern von Baron Totenschwur entfernt, bestimmt hätte der das Pferd gedropped xDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## LatinoHeatBenny (14. Mai 2008)

Du hast Sorgen...hab die Hälfte der Dailys auf der Insel nichmehr abgeben können^^ Starke Umsatzeinbußen im Hause Nefan...*schnüff*


----------



## Warzan (14. Mai 2008)

so es ist wieder mal soweit -.- BLIZZ schickt uns in den kalten entzug !^^ und man kann sich wieder mal ein paar stunden mit dem RL begnügen da dies aber scheisse ist bevrozuge ich das Raiden von Foren und das betrachten von PVP Videos , da dies sicher jeden wahnsinnig interressiert hat bin ich froh diesen Post dem Thread hinzugefügt zu haben !


----------



## Drotan (14. Mai 2008)

Wahhhhh!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das WoW Forum ist down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bötsch (14. Mai 2008)

ich sag allen da ma ne gute nacht un so zeugs bis morgen bzw dann dann^^


----------



## Kalatos (14. Mai 2008)

*gäääähn*
wie langweilig
was zockt ihr so neben wow vllt können wa ja zusammen weitersuchtln x)
mfg
kala


----------



## Marley X (14. Mai 2008)

Möcht auch die Server Down Show von GameStar empfehlen! Alles rund um Wow und mehr; immer dann am Mittwochmorgen als die Welt nicht in Ordnung ist^^


----------



## Swold (14. Mai 2008)

Marley schrieb:


> Möcht auch die Server Down Show von GameStar empfehlen! Alles rund um Wow und mehr; immer dann am Mittwochmorgen als die Welt nicht in Ordnung ist^^



Kannte ich noch nicht, coole Sache :-)


----------



## BigBooster007 (14. Mai 2008)

So, mal den suchtis n guten Morgen wünsch ... ich hoffe die Server bleiben lange off ... ich muss auch arbeiten, da könnt ihr auch mal was tun *duck und versteck*


----------



## Caidy (14. Mai 2008)

ich warte eher darauf das unserer Laden einkauft damit ich endlich mal einkaufen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab meinem Freund heutn riesen großes Steak versprochen^^ 



aber ist lustig wieviele seiten der thread schon hat xD


----------



## soul6 (14. Mai 2008)

Und wiedermal Mittwoch ! 
Einen guten Morgen allen Frühaufstehern   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Warum macht das Blizz eigentlich um die Uhrzeit ?
Da sind wir Morgenfuzis benachteiligt, weil wir so gezwungen sind 
ins Büro zu gehen und nicht WOW zu zocken :-)))

lg
randy


----------



## Fumacilla (14. Mai 2008)

Morgen Mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön es ist Mittwoch und ich darf mih mit frühschicht ablenken bis die server wieder on sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@soul6: na das ihr bürofuzies endlich ma was arbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in diesem sinne...


----------



## soul6 (14. Mai 2008)

> Kasdaye schrieb:
> 
> 
> > dier server sind down verdammt was soll ich denn jetzt machen? ich glaub ich mastorbier jetzt solange bis sie wieder on sind




KREISCH  !!!! 
Sag wie machst Du das, ohne einen Infarkt zu bekommen ?
Von 2 Uhr früh bis 11 am mastubieren ?
Was machst wenn dein server mal wirklich kaputt geht ? Handarbeit bis der Arzt kommt ?

Lol
viel spass noch und wirf vorsichtshalber noch einen Wasseratmungstrank ein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy


----------



## ThomasG (14. Mai 2008)

Da is man einmal Krank und schon kann man sich nicht mal die Zeit mit zocken vertreiben. Schlimm ^^


----------



## bigenni (14. Mai 2008)

ThomasG schrieb:


> Da is man einmal Krank und schon kann man sich nicht mal die Zeit mit zocken vertreiben. Schlimm ^^



Warum krank...wenn die meisten leute um die zeit net mehr pennen können(mich eingeschlossen)iss das doch verständlich

Okay ich schmeiss dann ma Kaffee und frische Hörnchen in die Runde


----------



## Scrätcher (14. Mai 2008)

ThomasG schrieb:


> Da is man einmal Krank und schon kann man sich nicht mal die Zeit mit zocken vertreiben. Schlimm ^^



Wer ist auch schon Mittwochs krank?^^


----------



## Warzan (14. Mai 2008)

Die. die dachten es sei Dienstag^^


----------



## ThomasG (14. Mai 2008)

Haarwurzel entzündung unter den Achseln.
Der isses egal ob Mittwoch is oder net ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (14. Mai 2008)

<- muß wieder weg! Werd mich nachher in die Arbeit stürzen und dann heute Abend spielen!^^

*wink* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warzan (14. Mai 2008)

lol wasn das hab ich noch nie gehört ? wie muss man sich das vorstellen, wenn ich fragen darf.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (14. Mai 2008)

Wieder Mittwoch, wieder Zeit einmal die Woche sich zu waschen, die eigene Höhle zu bürsten, einkaufen zu gehen, mal wieder der Familie mitzuteilen das man immer noch am Leben ist, etc ^^

Guten Morgen zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kaffee und Brötchen hinstell*


----------



## Itarus (14. Mai 2008)

Ich liebe diesen Beitrag... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
337 Seiten gogo heute schaffen wa *350*!!

hier geht es schon lang nich mehr um Server, sondern das is jezz eher nen chat geworden xD


----------



## Warzan (14. Mai 2008)

das mir der eigenen höhle bürsten *hust kann man sehr komisch verstehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThomasG (14. Mai 2008)

Warzan schrieb:


> lol wasn das hab ich noch nie gehört ? wie muss man sich das vorstellen, wenn ich fragen darf.



Grob erklärt ist ein Haar eingewachsen und die Wurzel hat sich entzündet.
Hat ungefähr die größe von einem hühnerei.

Nervt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turageo (14. Mai 2008)

soul6 schrieb:


> Was machst wenn dein server mal wirklich kaputt geht ? Handarbeit bis der Arzt kommt ?



Naja, mit der durch Reibung erzeugten Hitze kann er dann bestimmt gut Lagerfeuer schüren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Morgen erstmal alle zusammen! Alle so halbwegs ausgeschlafen?
Ich nüsch, aber ich häng ja auch schon seit ner Stunde inner Arbeit rum.

Hockt eigentlich von Euch auch schon jemand auffer Arbeit? Ich hock hier grad
allein in unsrem schönen großen Büro und es hat bis jetzt noch nich mal ein
einziger User mit nem Problem angerufen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warzan (14. Mai 2008)

ThomasG schrieb:


> Grob erklärt ist ein Haar eingewachsen und die Wurzel hat sich entzündet.
> Hat ungefähr die größe von einem hühnerei.
> 
> Nervt
> ...




klingt nicht sehr angenehm na dann ma gute besserung ^^ und mögen die server angesichts dieser Tatsache nicht lange auf sich warten lassen ^^ dann hast du wenigstens ne ablenkung wa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThomasG (14. Mai 2008)

Warzan schrieb:


> klingt nicht sehr angenehm na dann ma gute besserung ^^ und mögen die server angesichts dieser Tatsache nicht lange auf sich warten lassen ^^ dann hast du wenigstens ne ablenkung wa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Angenehm ist was anderes, da haste recht ^^
Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lopu (14. Mai 2008)

> Hockt eigentlich von Euch auch schon jemand auffer Arbeit? Ich hock hier grad
> allein in unsrem schönen großen Büro und es hat bis jetzt noch nich mal ein
> einziger User mit nem Problem angerufen...



exakt so gehts mir auch ^^ sitz im edv büro und trink mein kaffee.. bisher auch noch kein einziger mit problemen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nur dass unser büro ziemlich klein is ^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (14. Mai 2008)

lopu schrieb:


> exakt so gehts mir auch ^^ sitz im edv büro und trink mein kaffee.. bisher auch noch kein einziger mit problemen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Meins ist nicht gerade klein und hab eh nie was zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mal eben Kaffee holt*


----------



## lopu (14. Mai 2008)

meine arbeit kommt meist so nach 9 uhr.. da erlebt man dann so sachen wie:
"meine tastatur geht nichmehr",
"ok, ich gucks mir an"
- lauf hin -
"is ihnen irgendwas aufgefallen bevor sie nichmehr ging?",
"ähm.. hm.. ACHJA! mir is tee reingelaufen..",
"das könnte es _vielleicht_ sein, ich bring ihnen ne neue" ^^


----------



## Lyriann (14. Mai 2008)

*wühlt sich durch Firmenrechnungen und ähnlichen Krempel an die Oberfläche Ihres Schreibtisches *

Morgääähn ist es schon hell ? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*erstmal Tee machen geht*


----------



## b1ubb (14. Mai 2008)

schon wieder mittwoch !!!

und schon wieder soviele leute die einfach nur müll reden!!!


----------



## ThomasG (14. Mai 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> schon wieder mittwoch !!!
> 
> und schon wieder soviele leute die einfach nur müll reden!!!



Und b1ubb mittendrin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anderoth (14. Mai 2008)

*Rolleden wieder hochfahr*
*Licht reinlass*

Moin zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1gu3l (14. Mai 2008)

einen wunderschönen guten morgen zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*kaffe+milch+zucker und belegte brötchen in den raum schlepp und in die mitte stell*

Bedient euch meine lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





#spam on und lasst uns gemeinsam aufn patch warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (14. Mai 2008)

lopu schrieb:


> exakt so gehts mir auch ^^ sitz im edv büro und trink mein kaffee.. bisher auch noch kein einziger mit problemen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ihr tut mir leid...ich hab Urlaub sitz auf der Terrasse und freu mich über die frische Luft und das Pressluftgehämmere der Bauarbeiter. Immer wieder schön morgens durch rhytmisches BÄM BÄM BÄM BÄM BÄM geweckt zu werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Proe07 (14. Mai 2008)

guten morgen zusamm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ich hab ja nen nachbarn der jeden tag so um die 20 bilder aufhängt zumindest bohrt er viel und immer an der wand zu meinem schlafzimmer....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

Morgen ihr lieben Liebenden


----------



## Toyuki (14. Mai 2008)

morgen 
*schlaf aus den augen reib*


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (14. Mai 2008)

moin da wollt ich mal wo ich zeit hab schön mein twink zocken und dann sowas man das suckt ;(


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

morgen 

aaaa heute mal länger geschlafen muaaha 8 uhr aufstehe zur arbeit fahre 17 uhr wieder nach hause muhaha fast perfekter arbeitstag ausser meine eltern nerven heute abend grr...

mfg


----------



## Anderoth (14. Mai 2008)

m1gu3l schrieb:


> #spam on und lasst uns gemeinsam aufn patch warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe ihn schon runtergeladen den Patch 

Hier der Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (14. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schönen Arbeitstag wünsch allen und diejenigen die Urlaub/Ferien haben genießt das schöne Wetter und last den Rechenknecht derweil den Patch saugen..


bis denne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

Morgen meine Lieben :-)

hoffe alle ausgeschlafen und schön am arbeiten oder warten ^^
sitz hier im Büro und schwitz mir schon n Arsch ab XD

PINGUINE AN DIE MACHT


----------



## Toyuki (14. Mai 2008)

kennt eigentlich jmd ne gutten server wo die hordies im contant schon weit sind (nicht nur 1-2 gilden sondern mehrere)?


----------



## steleon (14. Mai 2008)

Guten morgen zusammen,

schöne Grüße aus dem Büro.

Allen arbeitenden einen Streßfreien Tag,und allen die frei haben einen sonnigen Tag


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> kennt eigentlich jmd ne gutten server wo die hordies im contant schon weit sind (nicht nur 1-2 gilden sondern mehrere)?



mhm auf meinem server haben glaub 3-5 gilde bt clear also horde oder so naja liegt an 70% horde auf dem server ist aber pvp^^^
ach ja terrordar

mfg


----------



## steleon (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Morgen meine Lieben :-)
> 
> hoffe alle ausgeschlafen und schön am arbeiten oder warten ^^
> sitz hier im Büro und schwitz mir schon n Arsch ab XD
> ...




Ich hab alle Fenster aufgerissen, und 2 Ventilatoren volles Brett am laufen.
Ein Kollege kam grad mit Jacke rein,weil es ihm zu kalt bei mir ist XD


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (14. Mai 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> kennt eigentlich jmd ne gutten server wo die hordies im contant schon weit sind (nicht nur 1-2 gilden sondern mehrere)?



blackrock wird ich empfehlen


----------



## m1gu3l (14. Mai 2008)

ECHSENKESSEL !!!!^^

also ich sitz auch im büro und warte schon sehnsüchtig auf feierabend (16:15) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



will weiter daddeln !!!

keiner mag meinen kaffee udn die brötchen die ich oben gepostet habe :'( ^^


----------



## Noxiel (14. Mai 2008)

Verdammt warum gehen die Server nicht. Boah ey, krasse Scheiße. Ich bezahle Geld für diesen miserablen Service von Blizz, da will ich spielen wenn ich will. Heute ist Mittwoch, ja wayne. Diese faule Technik- und Wartungspack soll gefälligst keine Pausen machen. Ich bin wichtig!

Moin moin!


----------



## b1ubb (14. Mai 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Verdammt warum gehen die Server nicht. Boah ey, krasse Scheiße. Ich bezahle Geld für diesen miserablen Service von Blizz, da will ich spielen wenn ich will. Heute ist Mittwoch, ja wayne. Diese faule Technik- und Wartungspack soll gefälligst keine Pausen machen. Ich bin wichtig!
> 
> Moin moin!



Kinder, ihr seht, keine macht den Drogen!!!!


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

steleon schrieb:


> Ich hab alle Fenster aufgerissen, und 2 Ventilatoren volles Brett am laufen.
> Ein Kollege kam grad mit Jacke rein,weil es ihm zu kalt bei mir ist XD




LOL, das is gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ventilator hab ich leider nich -.- aber Fenster zum aufmachen, nur is hier nebenan ne Schule und ne relativ gut befahrene Straße, also gut lärm da draußen -.-'

*Brötchen und Kaffee nehm*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S.: immer diese kaputten Mods, alles Freak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (14. Mai 2008)

wer will den nicht zocken? ich glaube das hält sich in grenzen oder


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (14. Mai 2008)

m1gu3l schrieb:


> keiner mag meinen kaffee udn die brötchen die ich oben gepostet habe :'( ^^



Warum bin ich dann voll mit Krümeln und hab nen Kaffeerand auf dem Tisch?

Danke. wollte nur erst aufessen. Mit vollem Mund wäre unhöflich gewesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (14. Mai 2008)

Lunatix schrieb:


> Heyho , habe seit kurzem ein Problem mit dem Login in Wow!
> 
> Also ich schilder mein Problem mal ein bisschen näher.
> 
> ...




Niarhahrhahrhahr.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steleon (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> LOL, das is gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Da hab ich es besser.Hier ist nur das Firmengelände,wenn ich rausgucke ist alles grün.
Hmm,jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch eine Terasse und ein Grill vorm Fenster ( Mal beantragen muß)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (14. Mai 2008)

ich kann leute beim arbeiten beobachten wen ich aus dem fenster schaue ist auch net schlecht xD^^


----------



## steleon (14. Mai 2008)

Snowman_the schrieb:


> ich kann leute beim arbeiten beobachten wen ich aus dem fenster schaue ist auch net schlecht xD^^



Ist das nicht mega anstrengend?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (14. Mai 2008)

naja es geht


----------



## Riane (14. Mai 2008)

Moin moin ihr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Verdammt warum gehen die Server nicht. Boah ey, krasse Scheiße. Ich bezahle Geld für diesen miserablen Service von Blizz, da will ich spielen wenn ich will. Heute ist Mittwoch, ja wayne. Diese faule Technik- und Wartungspack soll gefälligst keine Pausen machen. Ich bin wichtig!
> 
> Moin moin!



welch eine ehre ^^

naja da sieht man mal das auch die mods leiden ^^

mfg


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (14. Mai 2008)

Snowman_the schrieb:


> naja es geht



wenns zuviel wird sag denen mal sie sollen pause machen.
oder woanders hingehen...

Edit@ Noxiel: Geiles Bild  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

heut iss ja richtig was los, nich so wie letzte Woche...


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

also gestern wars um die Uhrzeit schon später, heute vergeht die Zeit mal überhaupt nich -.-


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (14. Mai 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Verdammt warum gehen die Server nicht. Boah ey, krasse Scheiße. Ich bezahle Geld für diesen miserablen Service von Blizz, da will ich spielen wenn ich will. Heute ist Mittwoch, ja wayne. Diese faule Technik- und Wartungspack soll gefälligst keine Pausen machen. Ich bin wichtig!
> 
> Moin moin!






Das schrieb:


> wenns zuviel wird sag denen mal sie sollen pause machen.
> oder woanders hingehen...
> 
> Edit@ Noxiel: Geiles Bild
> ...



ne ich will die von der telekom schuften sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> welch eine ehre ^^
> 
> naja da sieht man mal das auch die mods leiden ^^
> 
> mfg



Sollte ich am Ende die Ironie nicht deutlich genug gekennzeichnet haben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> heut iss ja richtig was los, nich so wie letzte Woche...



letzte woche waren ja auch die server früher da irgendwie^^

auf imba lags hoff bis 18.00 


@nox auch mein beitrag war ironisch gemeint also bezweifle das das ernst gemeint war^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg^^


----------



## steleon (14. Mai 2008)

genau, geh mal hin,und sag "Hey,ich kann Euch nicht so schwer arbeiten sehen"
Könnt Ihr das bitte woanders machen,oder wenn ich Feierabend habe ^^


----------



## m1gu3l (14. Mai 2008)

also letzte week wars so ruhig weil der dumme spammer miguel net da war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und gestern um die zeit hab ich auf die uhr geschaut und es war auch 10 nach 9 oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber die is wie gummi heute da haste leider recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Lunatix schrieb:


> Sry das Thema grade wurde geclosed..
> 
> aber naja ich habe das Prob schon seit 1-2 Wochen aber nur so btw.. habe ich aber auch schon geschreiben.




da hat wer zu schnel geclosed?^^

mfg


----------



## Toyuki (14. Mai 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Sollte ich am Ende die Ironie nicht deutlich genug gekennzeichnet haben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das war ironie ?

wollte grade /reporten wegen flame  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgän @ Riane


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (14. Mai 2008)

Bei mir gummit die Zeit auch so dahin aber das auch nur weil ich auf den Rest warte der mit zum See fährt...

Evtl. den Bautrupp einmal rumschicken? Dann wären die auch wach...



> ne ich will die von der telekom schuften sehn wink.gif



Jaaaaaaaa....Ich wünsche tropische 35 Grad und keinen bagger sondern Handarbeit und um 12 Uhr einen lokalen Monsun nur über denen


----------



## DarkPerson (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo ihr...

Da muss ich erst um ca. 11:00 weg und dann sind die Server down, was fällt mir im nächsten moment ein?

Richtig: Heute ist Mittwoch.

Naja egal wozu gibt es die guten alten offline games den fernseher oder sowas.

Drückt mir die Daumen das ich noch weiß wie ne Fernbedienung funktioniert =D.

Muss sowieso in nicht allzu langer Zeit in die Schule^^

Hoffentlich laggt es heute abend/nachmittag net.

Mfg Dark


----------



## Noxiel (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> da hat wer zu schnel geclosed?^^
> 
> mfg



Na hosche mal,
von den ein bis zwei Wochen, die ihr Problem schon andauernd war im Eröffnungspost nix zu lesen. Und bei dem Rest der Fehlerbeschreibung lässt das übliche "Mittwoch Server down, nix geht" Syndrom sehr wahrscheinlich wirken.

Aber ich bin ja ein einsichtiger Mod.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

naja die zeit geht eigendlich gut durch glaubs also bin seit 45 min am arbeitsplatz und kommt mir vor als wäre ich vor 44 min angekommen -.- naja ist ja gut ^^

mfg


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

passt meine Sig so besser Nox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkPerson (14. Mai 2008)

So mal ganz blöd frag, aber mögt ihr Pinguine? Weil hier so viele welche als Avatar haben^^

Mfg Dark


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

nene, das is alles reiner Zufall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> passt meine Sig so besser Nox
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dürfte immernoch zu hoch sein (246pixel) wenn ich mich net irre


----------



## DarkPerson (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> nene, das is alles reiner Zufall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum glaub ich dir net so recht? Verschwört ihr euch gegen den rest der Welt und wollt die Weltherrschaft an euch reiß oder es ist viel harmloser und ihr wollt bloß Pinguine in WOTLK.

Ps: Ich glaue eher das erste *Nietengürtel als Bewaffnung nehm*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> dürfte immernoch zu hoch sein (246pixel) wenn ich mich net irre



und breite?^^

@unwissender Pinguine sind die herscher des Forums und des Universums und ich bin deren Priester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@admins und mods einfach überlessen ...^^

mfg


----------



## Noxiel (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> passt meine Sig so besser Nox
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Brav  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkPerson (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und breite?^^
> 
> @unwissender Pinguine sind die herscher des Forums und des Universums und ich bin deren Priester
> 
> ...



Ach du scheiße...
Naja, liebe kleine Pingus, ihr tut mir doch nichts oder? *bibber*


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

*Augen reib* .. *blinzel* .. *gähn*
Guten Morgen -.-''


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

DarkPerson schrieb:


> Ach du scheiße...
> Naja, liebe kleine Pingus, ihr tut mir doch nichts oder? *bibber*



ne also angefangen hats vor 4 wochen ich meine hast du in wow schon pinguine gesehen? ich net und es laufen ja giraffen elefanten kojoten und spinnen und so tiere rum aber Pinguine keine einziger und nordend hat ja schneegebiete und da gibt es so walrösser aber Pingus wären mal nett stell dir einfach mal so einen happy feet pingu als pet vor also haustier das komtm doch sicher geil rüber^^


@xelina HAAALLOOOOO morgeeen na hast es auch endlich geschaft?^^

mfg


----------



## lollercoaster (14. Mai 2008)

ai caramba amigos!
Darf ich auch der Pinguin Gang beitreten?


----------



## G@cko (14. Mai 2008)

Guten morgen an alle :-)

Hach was für ein schöner tag. Da ist es auch nicht schlimm das heute der neue Patch aufgespielt wird.

So aber jetzt freue ich mich auf die noch kommenden Threads ala "Kommt S4 heute?" 
hach das wird ein spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also happy day und so


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

G@cko schrieb:


> Guten morgen an alle :-)
> 
> Hach was für ein schöner tag. Da ist es auch nicht schlimm das heute der neue Patch aufgespielt wird.
> 
> ...



wegen s4 die cms im offizielen wow forum haben schon alle hände voll zu tun hehe^^

mfg


----------



## DarkPerson (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne also angefangen hats vor 4 wochen ich meine hast du in wow schon pinguine gesehen? ich net und es laufen ja giraffen elefanten kojoten und spinnen und so tiere rum aber Pinguine keine einziger und nordend hat ja schneegebiete und da gibt es so walrösser aber Pingus wären mal nett stell dir einfach mal so einen happy feet pingu als pet vor also haustier das komtm doch sicher geil rüber^^
> 
> mfg



Na dann bin ich ja erleichtert...
Aber du hast recht, so ein Pingu wäre süß.

Leider muss ich mich gleich auf den weg zur Schule machen -.- immerhin nur 3 Stunden...
Man sieht sich spätestens nächsten Mittwoch oder villeicht Ingame.

Mfg Dark und schönen Tag noch.


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> @xelina HAAALLOOOOO morgeeen na hast es auch endlich geschaft?^^
> 
> mfg





Boah nich so laut >.<.. ich schlaf noch halb :>



@lollercoaster: Beweisen du dich musst..junger Pingupadawan..


----------



## lollercoaster (14. Mai 2008)

yes dunkler ping master. Welch Queste ich zu erledigen habe?


----------



## G@cko (14. Mai 2008)

@lollercoaster: Beweisen du dich musst..junger Pingupadawan..
[/quote]

Dazu fällt mir nur ein:

"Die andere seite dunkel ist."
Luke:
"halts maul joda und iss dein toast"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Boah nich so laut >.<.. ich schlaf noch halb :>
> @lollercoaster: Beweisen du dich musst..junger Pingupadawan..



wan stehst den du auf??^^

@lollercoaster genau Xelyna die Königin hat gesprochen ...^^



phu zum glück haben wir klimaanlage ^^

mfg


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

Blizz überreden das se Pingus implementieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

lollercoaster schrieb:


> yes dunkler ping master. Welch Queste ich zu erledigen habe?


_
Dunkle Schatten ziehen über das Heimatland der Pingus!
Überfallen und versklavt vom bösen Menschen König [insert bösen Namen hier].

Deine Aufgabe: Befreid 7 versklavte Pingu-Babys junger [insert Klasser hier]

- Pingu Babys befreit 0 / 0 


Und kehrt nach Erfüllung dieser Aufgabe zurück zu eurem Meister ins Buffed-Forum._




Hf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lollercoaster (14. Mai 2008)

Ok ..... Das wird nicht einfach ....
Naja ich werds versuchen muss weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wan stehst den du auf??^^
> 
> @lollercoaster genau Xelyna die Königin hat gesprochen ...^^
> phu zum glück haben wir klimaanlage ^^
> ...





Öhm... um halb acht.. aber.. ich schlaf innerlich trotzdem noch.. zum Glück hat mich noch keiner angerufen Sprachzentrum ist noch nicht wach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

gibts eigentlich was neues von den GMs ? hat die ma einer gefragt wegen Pingus ?


----------



## Lorhinger (14. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Guten Morgen, ich schnapp mir mal einen Kaffee und habe da mal ne Frage:

HILFE  ich kann mich nicht einloggen - was ist passiert, ist mein Char gelöscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und nun den üblichen verdächtigen hier ein MOIN


----------



## Ashnaeb (14. Mai 2008)

Lordaeron ist live.


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich was neues von den GMs ? hat die ma einer gefragt wegen Pingus ?




ne -.-

irgendwie hab ich keine zeit^^


morgen Lohringer

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich was neues von den GMs ? hat die ma einer gefragt wegen Pingus ?




Na.. also ich nich, die haben doch so schon total viel zu tun.. 

"Wann kommt s4"
"Kommt s4 heute"
"Gibt es s2 für Ehre"
"Warum gibt es nicht Tiersets für Ehre"


Hachja..


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Lorhinger schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Guten Morgen, ich schnapp mir mal einen Kaffee und habe da mal ne Frage:
> ...



Also.. folgendermaßen.. 

#1 Du nimmst deinen Kaffee mit raus und rennst viermal um den Block.
#2 Du springst über drei Zäune (wahlweise Mauern) wenn du hier etwas verschüttest beginne wieder bei #1
#3 Du kippst dir den Kaffee in die Hose und versuchst dich einzuloggen.
#4 Wenn du dich immer noch nicht einloggen, lösche WoW und installiere es neu.. während der Installation befolgst du noch einmal Schritte 1-3


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

das is gut XD

ne versuchs aber erstmal mit WTF Ordner löschen....

btw. warum sind die Server schon wieder on ?


----------



## quilosa (14. Mai 2008)

morgen zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja, mittwochvormittag und patchday - dazu frei und gutes wetter = rasen mähen und hof kehren.
bald schöpfen meine nachbarn verdacht dass ich wow spiele ...

noch gar kein hilferuf-post zu finden, liegts am wetter oder hat sich das mit den mittwochen doch rumgesprochen?

so kaffee schnappen und garten wieder heimsuchen ^^

@maradil - wie server on o_o - und wer macht meinen garten ?


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> das is gut XD
> 
> ne versuchs aber erstmal mit WTF Ordner löschen....
> 
> btw. warum sind die Server schon wieder on ?



blizz hat meiner meinung nach nen fehler gemacht den sie haben irgendwie nciht verändert sprich jäger instant fear und reitgerte als verzauberung^^

mfg


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Also.. folgendermaßen..
> 
> #1 Du nimmst deinen Kaffee mit raus und rennst viermal um den Block.
> #2 Du springst über drei Zäune (wahlweise Mauern) wenn du hier etwas verschüttest beginne wieder bei #1
> ...




Ich mache das glatt solange du mir beim Hose trocknen hilfst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.A. (14. Mai 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaah guten morgen schöne welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich haaaasse mittwoch !!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## das Tir (14. Mai 2008)

*kommt mit einer Kanne Tee herein und stellt sie auf den Tisch* Moin Leute, wollt nur mal kurz vorbei schauen *stellt noch einen Teller mit Keksen auf den Tisch* Bedient euch, auch die Pinguine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *winkend wieder abdampf*


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

das schrieb:


> *kommt mit einer Kanne Tee herein und stellt sie auf den Tisch* Moin Leute, wollt nur mal kurz vorbei schauen *stellt noch einen Teller mit Keksen auf den Tisch* Bedient euch, auch die Pinguine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dank dir 

der Priester segnet das essen und fängt an zu essen warum so shcnel wieder weg?

@S.A. warum??^^

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Ich mache das glatt solange du mir beim Hose trocknen hilfst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du warst aber nicht gemeint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

tzzz binsch nie =(


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Ich mache das glatt solange du mir beim Hose trocknen hilfst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das war klar ...^^

mfg


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

Sind die Server echt schon on ? wollte euch nur ein wenig schocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab auch gehört es soll neue Mounts geben, 2 Zebras und son Ross wie der Kopflose Reiter hatte, kann das einer bestätigen ?


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> tzzz binsch nie =(



*eine Runde Mitleid rüberschieb* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Maradil schrieb:


> Sind die Server echt schon on ? wollte euch nur ein wenig schocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab ich auch gelesen :O


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Sind die Server echt schon on ? wollte euch nur ein wenig schocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo unbekannt wer die 2 mounts dropt^^


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

Natsu tu ned so du hättest au nix gegen !!! =P


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Natsu tu ned so du hättest au nix gegen !!! =P



naja ich hab aber eine freundin^^


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

Na der Kopflose Reiter wird sein Mount wohl an Halloween droppen!?
Und die Zebras am Jahrestag der Serengeti oder so. =)


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja ich hab aber eine freundin^^



Ausrede  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Earthhorn (14. Mai 2008)

hmm in >1 Jahr 342 pages ... also ein bissel weniger als eine pro tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  is ja witzig ... weiter posten leutz!
wer die 500ste seite eröffnet und mir den link per pm zuwispert kriegt au nen keks !!! (zur not per post, den spaß gönn ich mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

*in den andren Thread kuck* 
Tatsache.. bei Buffed steht es.. bei WoW-Europe steht bisher nur 2.4.1 drine : /




Earthhorn schrieb:


> hmm in >1 Jahr 342 pages ... also ein bissel weniger als eine pro tag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber ich maaaag doch den Keks :>


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Earthhorn schrieb:


> hmm in >1 Jahr 342 pages ... also ein bissel weniger als eine pro tag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das wird wohl noch dauern ^^

naja wowo europe ist ja meistens nicht so aktuell find ich schade


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

Also wenn ich weiter son mist schreib sind die 500 seiten gleich voll!


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Also wenn ich weiter son mist schreib sind die 500 seiten gleich voll!



du meinst wen du weiter versuchst dich an xely ran zu machen oder so?^^

mfg


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

haben die überhaupt n Patch aufgespielt heute XD
wenn ich lese das die Reitgerte immernoch n Trinket is und da nix verzaubert wird oder sonstwas, komm ich mir verarscht vor....

NEED Horrorpferdchen


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du meinst wen du weiter versuchst dich an xely ran zu machen oder so?^^
> 
> mfg





:x




Maradil schrieb:


> NEED Horrorpferdchen



Ich auch! Ich auch! Ich auch! Aber das Zebra^^


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du meinst wen du weiter versuchst dich an xely ran zu machen oder so?^^
> 
> mfg



Das ist eine Bösartige unterstellung, auserdem habe ich als alli mit som hordi arge kommunikationsschwierigkeiten...


----------



## das Tir (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dank dir
> 
> der Priester segnet das essen und fängt an zu essen warum so shcnel wieder weg?
> 
> ...


musste fix zum stillen Örtchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*trinkt einen Schluck Wasser und winkt nochmal allen* So, nu aber Moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Earthhorn (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Aber ich maaaag doch den Keks :>


dann schön weiter posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> :x



was heist jetzt das?^^

@Ruven wo ist das problem?^^ also ich sehe hier keine ^^

mfg


----------



## Kleinesschaf (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Sind die Server echt schon on ?



wie wo was server on??? *schnell gucken geh* das würde meinen morgen retten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Das ist eine Bösartige unterstellung, auserdem habe ich als alli mit som hordi arge kommunikationsschwierigkeiten...



ich sag nur Körpersprache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was heist jetzt das?^^
> 
> @Ruven wo ist das problem?^^ also ich sehe hier keine ^^
> 
> mfg




Hordi / Alli nee geht nich siehste ja bei thrall wirst nur unglücklich mit   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ausrerdem mag sie mich ned...

BTW grad gelesen endlich kann man bei voidy wieder nachlesen wer den raid gesprengt hat!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Kleinesschaf schrieb:


> wie wo was server on??? *schnell gucken geh* das würde meinen morgen retten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol der Mittwoch sit doch da um lange auszuschlafen ^^ oder was anderes zu machen wie ehm zimmeraufräumen doer so^^

mfg


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ich sag nur Körpersprache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ob das geht als prot pala hab ich da sicher gleich gesichtsaggro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Hordi / Alli nee geht nich siehste ja bei thrall wirst nur unglücklich mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jetzt kansnt es aber nicht mehr verheimlichen sicher das das gut ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## das Tir (14. Mai 2008)

*schaut auf seine Downloadanzeige* Man man man, wisst ihr eigentlich, wie nervig es ist, sowas mit ISDN zu saugen? XD"


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

damdidam *pfeif*
Arbeiten ist doof..
*Flasche Wasser holn geh*


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

Gesichtsaggro XD na wie wir ja schon vor 2 Wochen rausgefunden haben, steht Xely auf eher weibliche Chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(falls ich da wiedermal was verwechsel, sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Gesichtsaggro XD na wie wir ja schon vor 2 Wochen rausgefunden haben, steht Xely auf eher weibliche Chars
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





*gg* Nönö das war schon ich *lach*


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

juhu, mein Hirn scheint doch noch einigermaßen zu funktionieren ^^

btw, gestern jemand Dr. House geguckt ?


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> juhu, mein Hirn scheint doch noch einigermaßen zu funktionieren ^^
> 
> btw, gestern jemand Dr. House geguckt ?




Türlich!!! *.*
Hach war das romantisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

naja, romantisch ? 2 minuten bis das Handy wieder geklingelt hat und Papis Kinder um Hilfe gewinselt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber so geil, mal aus 2000 Meilen Entfernung ne Diagnose stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> juhu, mein Hirn scheint doch noch einigermaßen zu funktionieren ^^
> 
> btw, gestern jemand Dr. House geguckt ?




war das net salavora die damit angefangen hat?^^

mhm ne dr house schau ich net^^

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> naja, romantisch ? 2 minuten bis das Handy wieder geklingelt hat und Papis Kinder um Hilfe gewinselt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Na normaaaaaaaaal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3 Dr. House  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Natsumee schrieb:


> war das net salavora die damit angefangen hat?^^



Jaaaaa genau.. gott an was ihr euch alle noch erinnern könnt :O


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *gg* Nönö das war schon ich *lach*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Habt ihrs alle gehört? das war mein herz das zesprungen iss *WEINZ*


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Jaaaaa genau.. gott an was ihr euch alle noch erinnern könnt :O



naja wen es hier um exoitische spezies geht kein wunder ich meine würde iener schwul sein hätte ich das sicher vergessen aber wen es so was war wie bei euch halt di eienzigen 2 frauen gut sie ist irgendwie nicht mehr aktiv wein 

mfg^^


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Klebeband hol* das haben wir gleich wieder *tröst* *umarm*




Natsumee schrieb:


> naja wen es hier um exoitische spezies geht kein wunder ich meine würde iener schwul sein hätte ich das sicher vergessen aber wen es so was war wie bei euch halt di eienzigen 2 frauen gut sie ist irgendwie nicht mehr aktiv wein
> 
> mfg^^



Jetzt liegt auf meinen Schultern die schwere Last das weibliche Volk würdig zu vertreten *in Kampfhorn blas*


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

ach, wenns um süße Mädels gehjt erinnere ich mich an alles ^^

*sieht wie der versuch eines flirts an Xely abprallt und im wirbelnden Nether verschwindet*


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja sie ist aber da steht ncihts davon das sie 100% auf frauen steht ^^ also hast noch eine chance vie glück^^

mfg


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *Klebeband hol* das haben wir gleich wieder *tröst* *umarm*
> Jetzt liegt auf meinen Schultern die schwere Last das weibliche Volk würdig zu vertreten *in Kampfhorn blas*



1 für Ruven 0 für Maradil....

^^


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

btw. neben Pinguinen sollen jetzt auch Kiwis implementiert werden, sogar noch vor WotlK


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ach, wenns um süße Mädels gehjt erinnere ich mich an alles ^^
> 
> *sieht wie der versuch eines flirts an Xely abprallt und im wirbelnden Nether verschwindet*




Huch.. war das war? *am Arm kratz*


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> 1 für Ruven 0 für Maradil....
> 
> ^^




AAAAAAAAAAACH Klappe zu Natsu ^^


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> btw. neben Pinguinen sollen jetzt auch Kiwis implementiert werden, sogar noch vor WotlK



interesant^^

gabs eigendlich mal ein forum treffen?^^

mfg


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> AAAAAAAAAAACH Klappe zu Natsu ^^



mhm weinende männer machen frauen an ...^^

mfg


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

Mischse geb auf michse geb auf... 
Wenn se mich schon tröstet muss ich mich damit abfinden...
Dabei dachte ich immer Palas in einer goldenen Rüstung wären was tolles... Pustekuchen :´(


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

Foren treffen? Gogo organisieren... Vote für Basel im Paddys and Rilys!
Oder Papa Joes =)


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Foren treffen? Gogo organisieren... Vote für Basel im Paddys and Rilys!
> Oder Papa Joes =)



jo basel wäre ich dabei oder Schaffhausen ist dan näher für xelyna

und ohne xelyna gehe ich nirgends hin^^

mfg


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

Schaffhausen iss mir auch Recht... Hauptsache ned inner schweiz da sonst mein Konto wieder leer iss wegen den ganzen strafzetteln auf der schweizer autobahn... leider gibts RL nich so viele gut bezahlte dailys XD


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

klar, Basel.... 5 Stunden um euch Freaks zu sehen, nein Danke ^^
es sei denn Xely kommt auch ^^


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Schaffhausen iss mir auch Recht... Hauptsache ned inner schweiz da sonst mein Konto wieder leer iss wegen den ganzen strafzetteln auf der schweizer autobahn... leider gibts RL nich so viele gut bezahlte dailys XD



schaffhausen ist in der schweiz -.-^^ aber irgendwie 10 min von Singen entfernt^^ oder 15 min

mfg


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> klar, Basel.... 5 Stunden um euch Freaks zu sehen, nein Danke ^^
> es sei denn Xely kommt auch ^^



wo wohnst den du? -.-

mfg


----------



## Slavery (14. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen, 

wie ich sehe, sind alle Pinguine schon wieder am Start  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

Frankfurt / Main -.-'

also fast ^^


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Frankfurt / Main -.-'
> 
> also fast ^^



mit was brauchst den 5 stunden?? wen mit auto fährst bsi schaffhausen brauchst etwa 3-4^^

hallo slavery

wo ist den xelyna hin ...^^


----------



## Slavery (14. Mai 2008)

Huhu Natsu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was wollt ihr den bitte in Schaffhausen? ^^


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Was, wie, wo soll ich hin?^^
Da ist man einmal kurz 'nen Kaffee holen und wird gleich eingeplant.. da Wahnsinn :>


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

ja war nur geraten das mit den 5 stunden ^^
Slave wir amchen Forums Pinguin Treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hol Xely ab *erster*


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ja war nur geraten das mit den 5 stunden ^^
> Slave wir amchen Forums Pinguin Treffen
> 
> 
> ...




Aber wenn dann schon auf 'nem Motorcross Pingu Dreirad  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

Lol FFM Basel knappe 3h zumindest wenn ich fahre...

 Ich würd sogar en Umweg über München fahrn das unser kleenes Forenschnuggele 100% bei iss!


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Aber wenn dann schon auf 'nem Motorcross Pingu Dreirad
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




auf nem was?^^

ne also nen treffen wäre ja was nettes

die frage ist wo denke da so an grenze zur schwiez da irgendwo^^ kenn mich da zwar net so aus aber komme überall hin schaffhausen/Singen liegt ja dan so zwischen ruven und Xely und maradil muss dan runterfahren udn ich so hoch^^

mfg


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Lol FFM Basel knappe 3h zumindest wenn ich fahre...
> 
> Ich würd sogar en Umweg über München fahrn das unser kleenes Forenschnuggele 100% bei iss!



ja wir machen ein rennen wer zeurs tbei ihr ist darf sie mitnehmen ....^^


edit. oder ne wartet wen meien freundin erfährt da sich nach münchen gefahren bin und nicht zu ihr (weg gleich weit) ach dan holt ihr sie halt ab^^

mfg


----------



## Slavery (14. Mai 2008)

Ahja dann hol ich mir n Bildtelefon und dann machen wir ne Konferenz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin mir unschlüssig ob Xelyna so glücklich darüber ist, dass du sie holst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## das Tir (14. Mai 2008)

Tja, Leute, ich bin dann mal wieder weg. Rücken schmerzt, deswegen wird sich nochmal hingelegt =D Also, an alle, die noch arbeiten müssen "Ihr werdet es überleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
An alle Anderen: "GL & HF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"

*winkt in die Runde und geht dann*


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Lol FFM Basel knappe 3h zumindest wenn ich fahre...
> 
> Ich würd sogar en Umweg über München fahrn das unser kleenes Forenschnuggele 100% bei iss!



Wen meint er bloss *grüüübel*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

nix, ihr kommt her ^^ machen hier Party, hab kein Bock da runter zu fahren


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ahja dann hol ich mir n Bildtelefon und dann machen wir ne Konferenz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




und do woher komsmt nochmal?^^

mfg


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

Na Rennen wäre cool XD
Dann kann ich emein episches Rolltier auspacken!


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> nix, ihr kommt her ^^ machen hier Party, hab kein Bock da runter zu fahren



ich fahre keine ehm 5 stunden zu dir hoch wen ich zu dir gehen würde dan fahre ich bei meiner freundin vorbei^^

naj aich sag da nur 2 für Ruven 0 für Maradil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Dragonsdeath (14. Mai 2008)

hmm dreck mist ich komm net auf die testrealms-.-

achso hi erstmal @all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und do woher komsmt nochmal?^^
> 
> mfg




Na, aus Bayern natürlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zwischen München und Augsburg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

Nix, ich bin viel weiblicher als der andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also Mara 3 Ruven 0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> hmm dreck mist ich komm net auf die testrealms-.-
> 
> achso hi erstmal @all
> 
> ...




Guten morgäään 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Na, aus Bayern natürlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mhm augsburg??^^ ist das südlich westlich östlich ode rnördlich von münchen?^^


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Nix, ich bin viel weiblicher als der andere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




lol?? warum den das bsit noch so jung?^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Guten morgäään
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo gut ist der morgen alle mal^^
grade mathe eine stunde gehabt jetzt 4 freistunden und dann gleich info klausur^^
das doch mal en schöner alltag xDD


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

Naja beim 2:0 komm ich jetzt au nich mit aber ok!!
Aber ich dachte immer Frauen führen ein nichtöffentliches Ranking... =p


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> jo gut ist der morgen alle mal^^
> grade mathe eine stunde gehabt jetzt 4 freistunden und dann gleich info klausur^^
> das doch mal en schöner alltag xDD



Hm..ih.. habt ihr keine Ferien? :O


----------



## Slavery (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm augsburg??^^ ist das südlich westlich östlich ode rnördlich von münchen?^^



du fragst sachen^^

Xelyna kanns dir bestimmt sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw: ich bin mit Abstand am nähesten an Xely  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lol?? warum den das bsit noch so jung?^^



nene, bin schon einer der alten Hasen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ach, für Frauen werd ich sogar femininer ^^


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> du fragst sachen^^
> 
> Xelyna kanns dir bestimmt sagen
> 
> ...



warum si eund net du? -.-

am 2 nächsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> nene, bin schon einer der alten Hasen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




omg ein 60jähriger....^^

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bma (14. Mai 2008)

LOL WIESO SIND DIE SERVER DOWN??? ICH KOMM NET MEHR AUF MEINEN ACCOUNT !!!!!!!!          ICH HAB ANGST 














not


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

bma schrieb:


> LOL WIESO SIND DIE SERVER DOWN??? ICH KOMM NET MEHR AUF MEINEN ACCOUNT !!!!!!!!          ICH HAB ANGST
> not




->>> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=559412


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

rofl


nene Natsu bin erst 21 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber fühl mich fast wiue 60 ^^
gut ich bin vielleicht nich am nächsten bei Xely, aber ich bin mit abstand am attraktivsten XD

btw. wo treibt sich b1ubb eigentlich rum ? *umguggs*


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> rofl
> nene Natsu bin erst 21
> 
> 
> ...




lol beweise??

also ich finde xely am atraktivsten von euch allen und das mit ABSTAND^^

mfg


----------



## Slavery (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> warum si eund net du? -.-
> 
> am 2 nächsten
> 
> ...




wegen dir hab ich mein Gehirn jetz aktivieren müssen, ganz schön verstaubt das Ding  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also Augsburg ist nordwestlich von München  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

Tja PP ich bin hässlich ´wie die nacht da helfen auch keine östrogene mehr.... *weinz*


----------



## bma (14. Mai 2008)

> ->>> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=559412







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hm..ih.. habt ihr keine Ferien? :O


ne wir im norden haben kein ferien -.- aber dafür hatten wir en schönes langes we bis gestern^^


----------



## Slavery (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lol beweise??
> 
> also ich finde xely am atraktivsten von euch allen und das mit ABSTAND^^
> 
> mfg



Da geb ich dir recht und Platz zwei geht an .... MICH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

Natsu, Depp ^^ ich meine am attraktivsten der männlichen User die hier zur Zeit posten ^^

B1UBB ?!?!?!


----------



## Slavery (14. Mai 2008)

Bei den männlichen Usern geht Platz eins an ... MICH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

klaaaaaaaaaaaa -.-


----------



## Dragonsdeath (14. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Bei den männlichen Usern geht Platz eins an ... MICH
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da bin ich mir jetzt mal net so sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Bei den männlichen Usern geht Platz eins an ... MICH
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also das interessiert mich ja eh net aber wen net aufpasst meldet sich ein schwuler noch bei dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

ma back to Dr. House, der Kerl is auch voll cool, so 3 Tage Bart und die Frauen fliegen auf ihn....


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ma back to Dr. House, der Kerl is auch voll cool, so 3 Tage Bart und die Frauen fliegen auf ihn....




Rarrrr ^^

Und.. was das Ranking angeht enthalte ich mich da mal elegant meiner Meinung *lach*


----------



## Slavery (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also das interessiert mich ja eh net aber wen net aufpasst meldet sich ein schwuler noch bei dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Oh damn, ich nehm alles zurück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Rarrrr ^^
> 
> Und.. was das Ranking angeht enthalte ich mich da mal elegant meiner Meinung *lach*



naja bezweilfe das du da ein ranking unter uns machen kannst ^^

und schön mal wieder was von di rzu hören wie siehts jetzt mit pingu treffen aus?^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (14. Mai 2008)

gott was für schöne themen hier wieder dikutiert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber stimmt eig wo ist B1ubb???


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> gott was für schöne themen hier wieder dikutiert werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



de rhat vor 50 min irgendwo was gepostet glaub^^


----------



## Fumacilla (14. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Bei den männlichen Usern geht Platz eins an ... MICH
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du hast mich noch nich gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Maradil schrieb:


> ma back to Dr. House, der Kerl is auch voll cool, so 3 Tage Bart und die Frauen fliegen auf ihn....



und passenderweise hab ich seit bestimmt 2 jahren nen 3-tagebart... hat sich noch keine beschwert... musste ma ausprobieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> du hast mich noch nich gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



vllt haben sie mitleid mit dir und wollen es dir net sagen das es net zu dir passt oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

ne hab irgendwo vor paar monaten nen artikel gelesen das 3 tage bärte wieder aktuell sind naja^^

was das thema an leute anlockt ...^^

mfg


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

ach ich wünschte ich hätte Bartwuchs XD

aber je älter die Männer desto attraktive ^^

Xely als einzige Frau hier im Forum, und dann auchnoch vom anderen Ufer, sowas, hier hätte sie die freie auswahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> vllt haben sie mitleid mit dir und wollen es dir net sagen das es net zu dir passt oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das kratzt aber beim Kuscheln *lach*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> de rhat vor 50 min irgendwo was gepostet glaub^^


achso naja bei dem spamm hier ist das auch schwer zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (14. Mai 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> achso naja bei dem spamm hier ist das auch schwer zu finden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Spam? wo?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> vllt haben sie mitleid mit dir und wollen es dir net sagen das es net zu dir passt oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also soll mir recht sein... die mitleidsache hat was... über zu wenig spass kann man sich wenigstens nich beklagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber keine sorge er steht mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sogar mehr als nassrasiert im gesicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Xelyna schrieb:


> Das kratzt aber beim Kuscheln *lach*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was nicht tötet härtet ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird halt ohne gesichtsschmuserei gekuschelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Das kratzt aber beim Kuscheln *lach*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja krieg ich auch immer zu höhren wen ich mich mal so 3-5 tage net rasiere -.-

rasieren ist eh scheise -.-^^
und nein habe keinen 2 m bart^^

mfg


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

wer redet den hier vom Gesichtskuscheln, könnt ja auch wonaders kratzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xtros (14. Mai 2008)

Ha.... ich freu mich schon auf mein neues Pet... Den Terrorraben!
gleich tamen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Xtros  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (14. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Spam? wo?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kA ich such mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> wer redet den hier vom Gesichtskuscheln, könnt ja auch wonaders kratzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das dachte ich auch^^


----------



## m1gu3l (14. Mai 2008)

3-5tage bart ftw baby 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--> selbst einen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (14. Mai 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> kA ich such mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Viel Spaß wirst eh kein Spam finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (14. Mai 2008)

m1gu3l schrieb:


> 3-5tage bart ftw baby
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


zu meinem bedauern habe auch ich einen aber naja rasieren ist ... naja ihr wisst schon^^


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

<--- nurnoch Haare aufm Kopp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s.: @ Dragonsdeath ich guck mir grad die Videos aus deiner Sig an "Rapante, Rapante!"  ich hau mich weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (14. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Viel Spaß wirst eh kein Spam finden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja ich weiß ja net ich schau mir mal deine posts in letzter zeit an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (14. Mai 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> naja ich weiß ja net ich schau mir mal deine posts in letzter zeit an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 böse, böse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

macht aber nichts, SPAM ftw!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

<< afk .. krieg W-Lan hier *froi* *hüpf*


----------



## Fumacilla (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> wer redet den hier vom Gesichtskuscheln, könnt ja auch wonaders kratzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich möchte meinen gedanken den ich dazu hab jetzt hier nicht weiter ausführen weil der is glaub fsk 18 aber erst nach 8 uhr ..




Maradil schrieb:


> <--- nurnoch Haare aufm Kopp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



so genau wollte das glaub jetzt kaum wer wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - btw: rapante rapante + den rest (aufm mond etc) uralt aber sehr geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> << afk .. krieg W-Lan hier *froi* *hüpf*



Freu dich nich zu früh, ich dachte auch immer W-Lan ist toll, mittlerweile denk ich das Gegenteil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Will dir aber jetz nich die Freude verderben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Freu dich nich zu früh, ich dachte auch immer W-Lan ist toll, mittlerweile denk ich das Gegenteil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du weißt ja auch nicht dass mein Büro direkt neben der Dachterrasse ist, wo's dann auch W-Lan gibt *Liegestuhl aufklapp* *Laptop schnapp*


----------



## Dragonsdeath (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> <--- nurnoch Haare aufm Kopp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jaja rapante ist echt genial^^ aber auch die anderen sachen mit dem mond oda titanic und so alle echt herlich^^


----------



## Slavery (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Du weißt ja auch nicht dass mein Büro direkt neben der Dachterrasse ist, wo's dann auch W-Lan gibt *Liegestuhl aufklapp* *Laptop schnapp*



Na dann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Du weißt ja auch nicht dass mein Büro direkt neben der Dachterrasse ist, wo's dann auch W-Lan gibt *Liegestuhl aufklapp* *Laptop schnapp*


*schnüff* will auch *neidisch guck*


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

aufm Mond , so geil, *flupp....HUIII....flupp...HUIIII*
ich kann leider nich lachen hier im Büro, aber mir platz gleiuch der Kopf wenn ichs weiter verkneife 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GZI Xely :-*


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> *schnüff* will auch *neidisch guck*





^^
Mein linker linker Platz ist frei *lach*


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

*auf Xelys linke Seite husch*


----------



## Fumacilla (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> aufm Mond , so geil, *flupp....HUIII....flupp...HUIIII*




yeah!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder auch: *nich makke laake laake...! autschi autschi...hungi hungi...* ach ich weiss was ich mir jetzt ma reinzie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> *auf Xelys linke Seite husch*




Ih ein Ally mit roter Schrift über'm Kopf 
*Zigtip anschau* "Fass!!"

(Zigtip ist mein Wichtel ^^)


----------



## Dragonsdeath (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> *auf Xelys linke Seite husch*


ey da wollt ich hin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ahh mama Mara hat mir meinen Platz weggenommen


----------



## Dragonsdeath (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ih ein Ally mit roter Schrift über'm Kopf
> *Zigtip anschau* "Fass!!"
> 
> (Zigtip ist mein Wichtel ^^)


jaah mach sie fertig HORDE FTW!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

der beißt sich an mir die Zähne aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein Schildschlag un der is Muß


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> der beißt sich an mir die Zähne aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wichtelmörder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Bin mal Mittag-mampfen^^


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

*knautsch* oops, platt isser, kommt davon wenn ders Maul nich halten kann "wollen wir nicht einfach Freunde seeeiiinnn?!?!?!" 

NIEMALS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> *knautsch* oops, platt isser, kommt davon wenn ders Maul nich halten kann "wollen wir nicht einfach Freunde seeeiiinnn?!?!?!"
> 
> NIEMALS
> 
> ...


OMG sie hat Zigtip getötet

Du sau!!!^^ (bist ja weiblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

REEEEEEEEEEE sry war essen -.-

ach ja

Wlankabel ftw^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> REEEEEEEEEEE sry war essen -.-
> 
> ach ja
> 
> Wlankabel ftw^^


WBBBBB^^


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> OMG sie hat Zigtip getötet
> 
> Du sau!!!^^ (bist ja weiblich
> 
> ...




iii ein transvestit help  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Equ (14. Mai 2008)

hi


----------



## Dragonsdeath (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> iii ein transvestit help
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wer ich??? *umguck*


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

nix da Transe, bin mal voll Mann ok ? ^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (14. Mai 2008)

Equ schrieb:


> hi


aloha


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> nix da Transe, bin mal voll Mann ok ? ^^



ah phu ^^ 

obwohl ne 2te frau wäre mir liebe rgewesen naja ^^

Hallo Equ


----------



## Dragonsdeath (14. Mai 2008)

so bin mal bissl zocken bis anchher oda so^^


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> so bin mal bissl zocken bis anchher oda so^^



jop ciao ciao

noch jemand da? -.-


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

So Mittagspause...
Un d damit mir keiner auf dummme Gedanken kommt... 
/wirke Gotteschild auf Xely... ich hoff mal ich bekomm SS...
Bis in ca 45min XD


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

dito Mittagspause, bis später ^^


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> dito Mittagspause, bis später ^^




jo ciao ihr 2 keine angst ruven passe auf xely auf 
mfg


----------



## Dragonsdeath (14. Mai 2008)

dreck en disco im fight-.- ich könnt kotzen nu bin ich tot


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Ree ^^
Huch.. was is das denn für eine glitzernde Seifenblase um mich rum ò.Ó


----------



## Renzah (14. Mai 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> dreck en disco im fight-.- ich könnt kotzen nu bin ich tot



bei deinem gear gibts doch eh keine repkosten


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Renzah schrieb:


> bei deinem gear gibts doch eh keine repkosten



Wer hat dir denn ins Müsli gepisst? ^^


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ree ^^
> Huch.. was is das denn für eine glitzernde Seifenblase um mich rum ò.Ó



wb na hats geschmeckt?^^

mfg


----------



## Dragonsdeath (14. Mai 2008)

Renzah schrieb:


> bei deinem gear gibts doch eh keine repkosten


lol da ist einer aufmüpfig


----------



## Dragonsdeath (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ree ^^
> Huch.. was is das denn für eine glitzernde Seifenblase um mich rum ò.Ó


ach ja WBBB^^


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> lol da ist einer aufmüpfig



wen er freude hat^^


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

auch ree... Xely SS ???
Oder muss ich laufen....

Watt wie wo wer meckert hier übers Gear?
Jedem das seine ey es gibt auch Leute die Spielen das Spiel zum Spaß und ned zum Posen... *omg*


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wb na hats geschmeckt?^^
> 
> mfg




Jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Draußen in der Sonne 'nen Salat essen....herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt fehlt nur noch eine geistreiche Diskussion über die Reit-Verzauberungen und der Arbeitstag ist gerettet *lach*


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> auch ree... Xely SS ???
> Oder muss ich laufen....
> 
> Watt wie wo wer meckert hier übers Gear?
> Jedem das seine ey es gibt auch Leute die Spielen das Spiel zum Spaß und ned zum Posen... *omg*



Vorallem weil er S3 hat Oo.. das gibt sehr wohl schmerzhafte Reppkosten *aus Erfahrung red*

_<Xelyna beginnt einen Seelenstein herzustellen>_


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Jap
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gut gut^^

ich wette das kommt gar net mit dem patch doer steht das im offizielen patchnotes? weil die haben ja gesagt die haben das zeug aus mmorpchampion oder wie auch immer^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (14. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> auch ree... Xely SS ???
> Oder muss ich laufen....
> 
> Watt wie wo wer meckert hier übers Gear?
> Jedem das seine ey es gibt auch Leute die Spielen das Spiel zum Spaß und ned zum Posen... *omg*


du musst wohl laufen^^

/sign ich spiel zwar auch weil ich gerne raide aber naja wenn ich halt keine gute gilde finde dann kann ich auch nit so schnell was an meinem gear ändern^^
aber naja meine gilde schient so langsam orga technisch in fahrt zu kommen vllt kommen wir dann auch mal voran^^


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> gut gut^^
> 
> ich wette das kommt gar net mit dem patch doer steht das im offizielen patchnotes? weil die haben ja gesagt die haben das zeug aus mmorpchampion oder wie auch immer^^




Hmja.. ist irgendwie alles ziemlich verwirrend, wobei's mir irgendwie auch total egal ist, weil mein Priester zwar die Karrotte hat, aber das ist auch das einzigste von den Dingern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Vorallem weil er S3 hat Oo.. das gibt sehr wohl schmerzhafte Reppkosten *aus Erfahrung red*
> 
> _<Xelyna beginnt einen Seelenstein herzustellen>_


naja s3 handschuhe das net viel aber trotzdem sind es bei komplett alles rot so um die 30g^^


----------



## Fumacilla (14. Mai 2008)

sch*** mittagspause verpennt.... jetzt brauch ich auch keine mehr machen -.-


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> du musst wohl laufen^^
> 
> /sign ich spiel zwar auch weil ich gerne raide aber naja wenn ich halt keine gute gilde finde dann kann ich auch nit so schnell was an meinem gear ändern^^
> aber naja meine gilde schient so langsam orga technisch in fahrt zu kommen vllt kommen wir dann auch mal voran^^




Heee so schlecht ist das doch nun wirklich nicht *Char beäug*
Ich mein.. schau dir mal das von meinem Priester an .. wobei..ne.. lieber nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber wird hoffentlich heut in Kara ein bisschen aufgewertet >.<


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

Ausserdem Skill > Equip
Ich kenn da son Hunter der iss ned ma T4 und packt die 1k dps...
Sachen gibts... 

*knutscha* Xely bist en Schatz =D


----------



## Dragonsdeath (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Heee so schlecht ist das doch nun wirklich nicht *Char beäug*
> Ich mein.. schau dir mal das von meinem Priester an .. wobei..ne.. lieber nicht
> 
> 
> ...


ach wird schon^^ *daumen drück*



Ruven schrieb:


> Ausserdem Skill > Equip
> Ich kenn da son Hunter der iss ned ma T4 und backt die 1k dps...
> Sachen gibts...
> 
> *knutscha* Xely bist en Schatz =D


hehe stimmt^^


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> *knutscha* Xely bist en Schatz =D



und weshalb war jetzt der?? 

hab ich was überlesen?^^

ich hab gestern das schwert vom raptor boss in zg gekriegt ich mache jetzt imba dmg mit kriege rmache zwar 1/4 vom schaden des königsverteidigers sieht aber vom stle geil aus muahahaha^^

JETZT weis ich warum ich mit deff tank da nur 14674 life habe hab ja mein shcild net an grrr

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Ausserdem Skill > Equip
> Ich kenn da son Hunter der iss ned ma T4 und backt die 1k dps...
> Sachen gibts...
> 
> *knutscha* Xely bist en Schatz =D



^.^

Man bräuchte im Buffed-Charakterplaner mal ein Feature, in dem du dir ansehen kannst, wie viel Reppkosten es wären wenn alles knallrot wär *lach* Das fänd ich mal lustig :>


----------



## Dragonsdeath (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und weshalb war jetzt der??
> 
> hab ich was überlesen?^^
> 
> ...


GZ der königsverteidiger aht aber auch ziemlich style vor allem mit mungo^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> ^.^
> 
> Man bräuchte im Buffed-Charakterplaner mal ein Feature, in dem du dir ansehen kannst, wie viel Reppkosten es wären wenn alles knallrot wär *lach* Das fänd ich mal lustig :>


xDD das wär echt genial

na obwohl dann würde ich wahrscheinlich verzweifeln muss ja schon die mats für enchants für mein deff eq zusammen farmen das auch schon teuer genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> GZ der königsverteidiger aht aber auch ziemlich style vor allem mit mungo^^



jaa ich will aber thunderfury 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne ich gehe denk ich mal noch zg raiden wil das schwertvon hakkar die haben style und ohne verzauberung haben di enen verzauebrungs effekt drauf ja die allten waffen imba naja mc regelmäsig gehen und auf thudnerfury und sulfuras mats hoffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jaa ich will aber thunderfury
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo will ich auch^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (14. Mai 2008)

naja bin los klausur schreiben cya


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> naja bin los klausur schreiben cya



ciao ciao


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und weshalb war jetzt der??
> 
> hab ich was überlesen?^^
> 
> ...




Weil sie so lieb war mirn SS zu machen...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ausserdem kann man sone süße Hexe doch eigentlich nur knutschen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

biba und gl und hf und so + co


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

*heuuuuuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil* 
Grad gelesen:

_Slorkuz gibt in den World of Warcraft Foren bekannt, dass das Bear Mount aus Zul'Aman in Wrath of the Lich King nicht mehr zu erhalten sein wird Das Mount wird gegen einen anderen epischen Gegenstand ausgetauscht. Als Grund wird angeführt, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad um das Mount zu bekommen für Level 70 Spieler designt ist. Mit Level 80 wäre es zu einfach an das Reittier zu kommen und es würde seine exklusivität verlieren.

Ähnliches wird übrigens auch mit den Titel "Hand of A'dal" und "Champion of the Naaru" geschehen._


Buwähähäää.. und wetten ich hab das Glück dass der mir bis dahin jedesmal weg gewürfelt wird ;_;


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Buwähähäää.. und wetten ich hab das Glück dass der mir bis dahin jedesmal weg gewürfelt wird ;_;



Kommst schnell zu uns und ich org das dus nächste Woche hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also husch husch Alli lvln helf dir auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *heuuuuuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil*
> Grad gelesen:
> 
> _Slorkuz gibt in den World of Warcraft Foren bekannt, dass das Bear Mount aus Zul'Aman in Wrath of the Lich King nicht mehr zu erhalten sein wird Das Mount wird gegen einen anderen epischen Gegenstand ausgetauscht. Als Grund wird angeführt, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad um das Mount zu bekommen für Level 70 Spieler designt ist. Mit Level 80 wäre es zu einfach an das Reittier zu kommen und es würde seine exklusivität verlieren.
> ...



mhm dan muss ich mich mal beeilen^^


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

da is man mal 40 mins beim Burger King und schon wieder 3 Seiten weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja das mitm Bärchen is kacke, so wie ich mich kenne werd ich Zul Aman, MH, BT un so eh nich vor WotlK sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> da is man mal 40 mins beim Burger King und schon wieder 3 Seiten weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hm ja.. zA seh ich schon des öfteren.. aber den Bär hab ich auch noch nich dropen sehn >.<
Ist ja glaub ich aus der.. dritten?! Zeitkiste.
*schniefz*


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hm ja.. zA seh ich schon des öfteren.. aber den Bär hab ich auch noch nich dropen sehn >.<
> Ist ja glaub ich aus der.. dritten?! Zeitkiste.
> *schniefz*



letzte  udn die der bär dropt bei der letzten kiste zu 100% wen ich mich net irre


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> letzte  udn die der bär dropt bei der letzten kiste zu 100% wen ich mich net irre




Hm..meinst du? Ich glaub ich kann mich dran erinnern dass das die dritte oder vierte war *rätsel*


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

war einmal drin, nichmal zum ersten Boss gekommen ^^ waren einfach ne n00b gruppe, die kaum Kara clear bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber man findet auch im Moment nichmal als Defftank n Raid ...


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> war einmal drin, nichmal zum ersten Boss gekommen ^^ waren einfach ne n00b gruppe, die kaum Kara clear bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hey komm zu terrordar wir suchen noch gescheite tanks kara 10/11 zg2/6 (geht aufwärts^^) gruul 2/2

need noch paar tanks und heiler^^


----------



## Dudu-Thylon (14. Mai 2008)

jo der bär droppt wenn man die ersten 4 bosse in 45 minuten schafft, gestern haben meiner grp 2 sekunden gefehlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

ne, kein PvP bitte ^^

auch sehr geil, ihr habt ZG 2/6 ? nich schlecht für ne 70er Raidgruppe XD


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ne, kein PvP bitte ^^
> 
> auch sehr geil, ihr habt ZG 2/6 ? nich schlecht für ne 70er Raidgruppe XD



naja meine za liegt daran das ich gestern zg war^^

du bsit auf keinem pv server grr noob^^

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hey komm zu terrordar wir suchen noch gescheite tanks kara 10/11 zg2/6 (geht aufwärts^^) gruul 2/2
> 
> need noch paar tanks und heiler^^



Oder zu mir *angeb*

Kara 10/10
Gruul 2/2
Mäggi 1/1
zA 6/6
SSC 1/6


Hrhr ^^


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

ne, mach nur ab und an mit meinem Offkrieger PvP / Arena
ansonsten wird geraidet oder gefarmt, der Deff is dann nur für Raids, aber immer nur Kara is kacke


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Dudu-Thylon schrieb:


> jo der bär droppt wenn man die ersten 4 bosse in 45 minuten schafft, gestern haben meiner grp 2 sekunden gefehlt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das ist ärgerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Das ist ärgerlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei eurem status sollte das eigenldich kein prob sein tztztz^^
und er ist ja ally ^^

ja bsit uf nem pve server mara?^^
ich bin zwar auf einem pvp server mache aber pve^^


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> bei eurem status sollte das eigenldich kein prob sein tztztz^^
> und er ist ja ally ^^
> 
> ja bsit uf nem pve server mara?^^
> ich bin zwar auf einem pvp server mache aber pve^^



Was mich in zA aufregt ist der fünfte.. Malacrass.. der ist so unbandig zäh, nervt total :>


----------



## Aremaron (14. Mai 2008)

mitlerweiel sollte jeder wissen das der sever down is^^ und die zeit die hier in diesen forum threat hineingeschrieben worden ist der server bestimmt wieder up


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Aremaron schrieb:


> mitlerweiel sollte jeder wissen das der sever down is^^ und die zeit die hier in diesen forum threat hineingeschrieben worden ist der server bestimmt wieder up




Muss ich das verstehen? :>


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Was mich in zA aufregt ist der fünfte.. Malacrass.. der ist so unbandig zäh, nervt total :>



man muss doch nur die ersten 4 bosse in 45 min machen nicht den 5ten also ist das np ^^

adler boss umhauen dan den bären dna den luchs dan der andere vogel (3ter boss)


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

jo, bin auf nem pve server, ich kann das nich leiden wenn ich am questen bin andauernd auf die Mütze zu kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Aremaron schrieb:


> mitlerweiel sollte jeder wissen das der sever down is^^ und die zeit die hier in diesen forum threat hineingeschrieben worden ist der server bestimmt wieder up



Arbeitende leute ftw


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> jo, bin auf nem pve server, ich kann das nich leiden wenn ich am questen bin andauernd auf die Mütze zu kriegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



feigling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne naja ich wollte einfach nur spielen da hab ich irgend ein server genommen ^^ vor paar jahren^^


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> man muss doch nur die ersten 4 bosse in 45 min machen nicht den 5ten also ist das np ^^
> 
> adler boss umhauen dan den bären dna den luchs dan der andere vogel (3ter boss)



Jaaaa schon klar.. aber der Fießling dropt eine schöne Kapuze für mich :>
Da muss er dann leider in Gras beißen, was sich wie gesagt immer hammermäßig hinzieht ^^


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

jo, jedem das was ihm Spass macht ^^

ach ich hät ma wieder Bock auf Zul Gurub, die war so geil die Instanz ^^


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Jaaaa schon klar.. aber der Fießling dropt eine schöne Kapuze für mich :>
> Da muss er dann leider in Gras beißen, was sich wie gesagt immer hammermäßig hinzieht ^^



erste 4 bosse in 45 min machen mount kassieren und DANN den 5ten amchen^^

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> erste 4 bosse in 45 min machen mount kassieren und DANN den 5ten amchen^^
> 
> mfg




Ja neeee is klar *lach*
Mach ma ja auch, aber das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass der Boss mich nervt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ja neeee is klar *lach*
> Mach ma ja auch, aber das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass der Boss mich nervt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mhm ne eigendlich net ^^


----------



## Süchtling (14. Mai 2008)

Süchtling schrieb:


> *trommelwirbel**tusch*
> 
> BääM es is mittwoch die server laufen noch nur ich geh jetz pennen
> wünsche allen ein kräftiges frühstück (muss ja für ne woche reichen) xD
> ...



yeah wieder wach guten morgen liebe buffed user


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Süchtling schrieb:


> yeah wieder wach guten morgen liebe buffed user



morgen^^


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Süchtling schrieb:


> yeah wieder wach guten morgen liebe buffed user




Guten morgen, na gut geschlafen und deine Karrotte schon an dein Pony gepflastert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Guten morgen, na gut geschlafen und deine Karrotte schon an dein Pony gepflastert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



karrotte?? pony?? hää?^^


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> karrotte?? pony?? hää?^^




Och nüx ^.^


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

Natsu checkt wieder nix -.-
geht das nun mit der kack verzauberung ?
ich komm hier nich rein aufm Arbeitsrechner, der sagt ich darf hier nix installieren -.-


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Natsu checkt wieder nix -.-
> geht das nun mit der kack verzauberung ?
> ich komm hier nich rein aufm Arbeitsrechner, der sagt ich darf hier nix installieren -.-



ne das gibts net und es gibt auch keine 2 neuen mounts ist FAKE


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne das gibts net und es gibt auch keine 2 neuen mounts ist FAKE




Das mit den Mounts auch?? Och nööööö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Das mit den Mounts auch?? Och nööööö
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja ich sag nur inoffiziele infos = crap

in den offizielen patchnotes steht nichts und sowas wie mounts verzauberungen denke ich wen es kommt das das sicher net fehlen wird


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja ich sag nur inoffiziele infos = crap
> 
> in den offizielen patchnotes steht nichts und sowas wie mounts verzauberungen denke ich wen es kommt das das sicher net fehlen wird




Ne klar.. aber.. so'n Zebra hät schon was *träum*

Bin grad mehr oder weniger dabei den Ruf meines Priesters bei den Dunkelspeertrollen zu steigern..mag 'nen pinken Raptor :>..
Aber irgendwie häng ich grad total auf Respektvoll fest >.<


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

danke buffed.... wiedermal ein Zockerherz zerstört :'(


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> danke buffed.... wiedermal ein Zockerherz zerstört :'(




*schnüff*

Naja.. wir werden es überleben *schnäutz*


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ne klar.. aber.. so'n Zebra hät schon was *träum*
> 
> Bin grad mehr oder weniger dabei den Ruf meines Priesters bei den Dunkelspeertrollen zu steigern..mag 'nen pinken Raptor :>..
> Aber irgendwie häng ich grad total auf Respektvoll fest >.<



looooooooool

die bösen Dunkelspeertrolle reiten pinkige Raptoren? rofl wie wäre es mti einem schwarzen'^^

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> looooooooool
> 
> die bösen Dunkelspeertrolle reiten pinkige Raptoren? rofl wie wäre es mti einem schwarzen'^^
> 
> mfg




Ne.. den kann sich ja jeder einfach holen.. außerdem passt der nicht zu meiner kuschligen Untoten *lach*
Glaub der hier ist es -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

mir egal, steckt euch eure Mounts sonstwo hin.....solange ich meinen Pinguin bekomme is mir alles egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (14. Mai 2008)

meine kars sind wek wo sint di hinn? ti warn vorhea noch ta o.O

muahahahahahaha xDDDD


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> meine kars sind wek wo sint di hinn? ti warn vorhea noch ta o.O
> 
> muahahahahahaha xDDDD


 

Bei dem Namen hät ich dir das jetzt fast abgenommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ne.. den kann sich ja jeder einfach holen.. außerdem passt der nicht zu meiner kuschligen Untoten *lach*



untot = kuschelig?? aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

^^
ja pingu ftw


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> untot = kuschelig?? aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hmpf


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

Boa ihr vermisst mich ja gar nicht!
*schnief*

Übrigens das Bären Mount dropt in Kiste 4 und man hat genau 60 Minuten ab dem Moment wo sich die Tore öffnen...
Bin zu faul die verpassten Seiten genau zu lesen *verweinte äuglein hab*


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Boa ihr vermisst mich ja gar nicht!
> *schnief*
> 
> Übrigens das Bären Mount dropt in Kiste 4 und man hat genau 60 Minuten ab dem Moment wo sich die Tore öffnen...
> Bin zu faul die verpassten Seiten genau zu lesen *verweinte äuglein hab*




ruvini na endlich bist da -.-

@xely was den ist doch so grr^^


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

du warst weg Ruven ?


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

also am smstag 14 uhr in schaffhausen war doch abgemacht treffen oder?^^


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

Danke Natsu... Zumindest einer dems aufgefallen iss


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

lol wie geil... 
Also ich hätte kein Problem damit !


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> lol wie geil...
> Also ich hätte kein Problem damit !



naja haben zwar ncihts gesagt abe rdas wochenende hätte ich zeit hehe^^


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

ich nich -.- aber das juckt ja eh keinen ^^


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ich nich -.- aber das juckt ja eh keinen ^^



tz

ich muss mir mal wiede rhappy feed anschauen


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

*schmoll* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

Naja Xely will ja eh ned... aber was solls sag´ja Hordies halt...
Natsu wir könnens ja per PM klären =)


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Naja Xely will ja eh ned... aber was solls sag´ja Hordies halt...
> Natsu wir könnens ja per PM klären =)



böse xely  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja zu 2 macht das net so spass müssen ja schon mehr sein^^


----------



## Slavery (14. Mai 2008)

So bin wieder da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mich hat bestimmt auch niemand vermisst^^

Heute is so n richtiger Alles-Scheiße-Tag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Besonders Frauen sind einfach ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Sorry, nichts gegen dich Xely!


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

Da haste Recht... Umso mehr desto besser


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> So bin wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wb 

warum was war los?^^


----------



## Slavery (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wb
> 
> warum was war los?^^




Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ach keine Ahnung, des stresst mich grad mächtig, immer das gleiche mit den weiblichen Mitmenschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was haben sie dir den gemacht?^^


----------



## Slavery (14. Mai 2008)

Is ne längere Geschichte...

Wollt nur festhalten, dass man nur Stress hat mit denen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Is ne längere Geschichte...
> 
> Wollt nur festhalten, dass man nur Stress hat mit denen
> 
> ...



ich hab zeit^^ noch ne weile^^


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Erst wird über meine Untote gelästert.. dann über Hordies.. dann über Frauen.. boah..
Ich gehe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Neiiin versucht nicht mich aufzuhalten *schnief*


----------



## Slavery (14. Mai 2008)

Mir is so langweilig, schreibt mal mehr ^^

Xelyna, Natsumee, Ruven, Maradil, oder sonst wer, wo seid ihr denn?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Erst wird über meine Untote geläster.. dann über Hordies.. dann über Frauen.. boah..
> Ich gehe!
> 
> 
> ...




Nein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab mich schon im Voraus entschuldigt!!  
Bitte bleib da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Earthhorn (14. Mai 2008)

hmm der keks hat sie wohl angespornt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  an einem halben tag sind über 10 seiten dazugekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber fehlen immer noch fast 150 bis 500
---->WEITER SO !!!


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wollt nur festhalten, dass man nur Stress hat mit denen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



-.- ........ xP





Earthhorn schrieb:


> hmm der keks hat sie wohl angespornt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und wie :> .. wobei ich heut mehr arbeite und nur ab und an zum schreiben komm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Erst wird über meine Untote gelästert.. dann über Hordies.. dann über Frauen.. boah..
> Ich gehe!
> 
> 
> ...



hey du darfst net weg gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


komm schon und ich hab nichts gegen frauen gesagt ....


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hey du darfst net weg gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hmpf.. na gut.. aber.. dann müsst ihr euch mal ein interessantes neues Thema einfallen lassen, dass ich auch einen Grund hab hier zu bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> -.- ........ xP




Ach Xely, vielleicht hätt ich es anders ausdrucken sollen, alle Frauen außer Xely  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

jojo, bin auch noch da, ich tu nur nebenbei so als würd ich was arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Xely, Süße, nich gehen :-*


----------



## Riane (14. Mai 2008)

*Gähn​*

Viel spass dabei.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wäre übrigens guter Vorschlag für ein neues Thema! ;D


----------



## Slavery (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> jojo, bin auch noch da, ich tu nur nebenbei so als würd ich was arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja so gehts mir denn ganzen Tag schon, einfach kein Bock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> hmpf.. na gut.. aber.. dann müsst ihr euch mal ein interessantes neues Thema einfallen lassen, dass ich auch einen Grund hab hier zu bleiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja dann schlag was vor^^


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja dann schlag was vor^^




Du hast wohl ellegant das IHR überlesen^^
...wie faul..


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> hmpf.. na gut.. aber.. dann müsst ihr euch mal ein interessantes neues Thema einfallen lassen, dass ich auch einen Grund hab hier zu bleiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tzz... Bin nur beleidigt weil ich keine Chancen bei dir hab...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ausserdem hab ich gerade wegen dir eine kreative Denkpause....
Sitz grad dran ein Bungalow zu entwerfen mit 250m² Wohnfläche und komm auf keinen grünen Zweig und du bist Schuld Xely...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja dann schlag was vor^^



Aber irgendwas tolles, mir is verdammt langweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (14. Mai 2008)

Ruven = Architekt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ruven = Architekt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ruven= xely haben will^^

mfg


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

Xely wie wärs wenn du dich Samstag einfach von mir abholen lassen würdest und wie jetzt noch nett für Samstag planen !!


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

Ja bin Bautechniker und immo Kreativer Kopf vonem Arch. Büro ned so wie Xely nur das Bein ! *lol*


----------



## Slavery (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Ruven= xely haben will^^
> 
> mfg




Ich merk schon Xelyna ist sehr beliebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Ja bin Bautechniker und immo Kreativer Kopf vonem Arch. Büro ned so wie Xely nur das Bein ! *lol*



O.o jeztzt gibts ärgern....

hey xeli schönes wetter? 
bei uns ist es scheis eheis will nach hause -.-


----------



## Slavery (14. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Ja bin Bautechniker und immo Kreativer Kopf vonem Arch. Büro ned so wie Xely nur das Bein ! *lol*



Poser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin Bergbauer und Schmiedekünstler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

Na en bissel gestichel muss sein oder wie heißt so schön was sich liebt das neckt sich *prust*


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich merk schon Xelyna ist sehr beliebt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja kein wunder als einzige frau


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

Naja iss ja schon ne verdammt süße dazu ne


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Na en bissel gestichel muss sein oder wie heißt so schön was sich liebt das neckt sich *prust*




Eimer voll kaltem Wasser über Ruvens heisen kopf leer...

hui was für ne dampfwolke^^


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Naja iss ja schon ne verdammt süße dazu ne



hast sie den schon gesehen?^^


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Ist das da Testosteron was aus dem Forum sabbert? Iiihhhhh....


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

ich sag jetzt nix mehr und verabschied mich tzzzz...


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ist das da Testosteron was aus dem Forum sabbert? Iiihhhhh....



du arbeitest eindeutig zu viel schreib mal mehr^^

udn krieg net mal eine antwort *wein*


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> ich sag jetzt nix mehr und verabschied mich tzzzz...



why?


----------



## Slavery (14. Mai 2008)

Weil Xely nich auf ihn steht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hey xeli schönes wetter?
> bei uns ist es scheis eheis will nach hause -.-



Ja und wie ^^
Aber haben das Rollo hier mal runter gemacht, weils sonst gar so reinbrät.
Und ich hock eh in Rock und Top hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was will man mehr ^^


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Weil Xely nich auf ihn steht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja vllt hat sie einen freund oder so

die 2 haben sich ja gar nie gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ja und wie ^^
> Aber haben das Rollo hier mal runter gemacht, weils sonst gar so reinbrät.
> Und ich hock eh in Rock und Top hier
> 
> ...



das war fies -.-

<--- sterben gehen


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja vllt hat sie einen freund oder so
> 
> die 2 haben sich ja gar nie gesehen
> 
> ...



Nö hat sie nicht *lach* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Natsumee schrieb:


> das war fies -.-
> 
> <--- sterben gehen




Heeeee was war daran jetz fies  :O
*festhalt*


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Nö hat sie nicht *lach*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das da -.-

hier bei mir in de rabteilung keien einzige frau -.-


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> das da -.-
> 
> hier bei mir in de rabteilung keien einzige frau -.-




Warst du das nicht, der 'ne Freundin hatte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

trotzdem mag sie mich ned *heul*


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Warst du das nicht, der 'ne Freundin hatte?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja aber sie wohnt in deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sehe sie nur alle 3 wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und frauen sind *meist* ein schöner anblick vorallem im sommer und vorallem wen man in der arbeit und schule 99% männer um sich hat -.-


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ja und wie ^^
> Aber haben das Rollo hier mal runter gemacht, weils sonst gar so reinbrät.
> Und ich hock eh in Rock und Top hier
> 
> ...



Made My Day .... Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (14. Mai 2008)

Bin dann mal weg, muss noch die restlichen Arbeiten durchziehn!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also bis nächsten Mittwoch, viele schöne Tage bis dahin!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

cya  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Bin dann mal weg, muss noch die restlichen Arbeiten durchziehn!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Na so schön werden die nicht.. Sonntag 14°C und Regen^^ 
Aber Tschauii *wink*


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

is übrigens n cooles Bild Xely, mit dem Diger und dem Drachn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

Na Maradil wittert die Chance XD


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol, nene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber je weniger Männer hier sind, desto besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da es ja keine Frauen gibt heir muss Xely früher oder später doch auf Männer umsteigen XD


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> is übrigens n cooles Bild Xely, mit dem Diger und dem Drachn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schleimer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wen wir bei bilde rsind hey xely das vorherige foto von dir hat mir mehr gefallen^^

könntest mal wiede rneues rein tun solange noch warm ist^^

und da über dich sehe ich die bilde rgar net auser eins mti den hasen -.-^^


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

solange noch warm is, du Schuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> schleimer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hm ja.. das mit dem Profil weiß ich schon^^..
Bin einfach doof was sowas angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm..neues Foto.. hmm.. spekuliert da jemand auf ein Bikinibild? *lach*


----------



## Scrätcher (14. Mai 2008)

So! Bin von meinem Tagesausflug zurück!^^

Wollt nur kurz "hallo" sagen und bevor ich jetzt zocken gehe "tschüss"!^^

schöner Mittwoch! he he he


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

Das Problem iss ne, Xely sonnt sich in der Aufmerksamkeit und genießt es.... 
Ich mein theoretisch könnte sie hier 80% um den Finger wickeln und Sie weiss das...
Die macht der Frauen...


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hm ja.. das mit dem Profil weiß ich schon^^..
> Bin einfach doof was sowas angeht
> 
> 
> ...



das hast du gesagt nicht ich^^ wie du imo angezogen bist würde ja eigendlich schon reichen aber wo du bikini erwähnst na gut überredet^^ krieg ich eins per pm?^^
apropo ich schick dir mal ne pm mom hab da ne kleine frage^^

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Das Problem iss ne, Xely sonnt sich in der Aufmerksamkeit und genießt es....
> Ich mein theoretisch könnte sie hier 80% um den Finger wickeln und Sie weiss das...
> Die macht der Frauen...




Blinkt dein Omen schon auf? *g*


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

naja frauen halt da hat man als mann keine chance -.-


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja frauen halt da hat man als mann keine chance -.-




Wo bleibt die PM?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

Wieso Omen... 
Deine Aggro bekomm ich ja ned... 
Bin ja wohl ned intessant genug...


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wo bleibt die PM?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schon lange raus ^^


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Wieso Omen...
> Deine Aggro bekomm ich ja ned...
> Bin ja wohl ned intessant genug...




Doch du ziehst grad Aggro bei mir, aber erheblich *an knurr*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Doch du ziehst grad Aggro bei mir, aber erheblich *an knurr*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ist das gut oder schlecht?^^


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

oh Leute, das Niveau sinkt ^^


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

Das frag ich mich auch grade aber vielleicht sollt ich weiter machen !


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Das frag ich mich auch grade aber vielleicht sollt ich weiter machen !




lol

xely kein pm gekriegt? -.-


ah juhu hab ne nachricht muahaha

grr


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lol
> 
> xely kein pm gekriegt? -.-
> 
> grr




Doch grad geantwortet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

wenn ihr heir schon rumspammt das ihr euch PMs schickt könnt ihr das auch gleich heir alles reinschreiben ^^


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> wenn ihr heir schon rumspammt das ihr euch PMs schickt könnt ihr das auch gleich heir alles reinschreiben ^^



ne ist top secret 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und was bin ich genau

<--- beschützer von xelyna


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

ok, ich steig aus diesem Balzritual aus, das wird mir zu dumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schlagt euch um Sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ok, ich steig aus diesem Balzritual aus, das wird mir zu dumm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich hab ne freundin also von daher

und so schnel kann das nicht gehen^^ das einer von euch sie kriegt auser ich habt mehr kontakt auser mittwochs^^


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

lol, die steht auf Mädels, da is eh nix zu holen XD


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> lol, die steht auf Mädels, da is eh nix zu holen XD



ich glaube nicht das das ernst gemeint war und auserdem die meisten frauen stehen bsichen auf frauen und das war salavora die auf frauen steht^^


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

aso, dann wieder ran an Speck ^^ also soll nich heißen das Xely zuviel Speck hat, also sie hat gar keinen, meine sie sieht gut aus.... oh Mist -.-' da komm ich nimmer raus


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

Es gibt auch damen die auf beides stehen und so wie se einen auf unnahbar macht wäre ich mir da ned so sicher....
Ihr wisst doch en bissel b..... schadet nie


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

Xely neuen Spitznamen hat :
Specky *duck*

Maradil das sind 1000Punkte für dich XD


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Es gibt auch damen die auf beides stehen und so wie se einen auf unnahbar macht wäre ich mir da ned so sicher....
> Ihr wisst doch en bissel b..... schadet nie



bei den frauen nee aber nein vergissen ich 0% bi -.-^^ ihr spinnt 

frauen oke männen nicht oke^^

ehm maradil hast sie dne shcon gesehen?

und xelyna wo bsit du?


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Xely neuen Spitznamen hat :
> Specky *duck*
> 
> Maradil das sind 1000Punkte für dich XD




*Königsverteidiger schnapp und Ruven toschlitzen*

2:1000 für maradil


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

ich glaub die is schon aufm Weg zu mir mich verhauen...

klar kenn ich Sie ^^ schon seit fast 12 Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wohn bei ihr um die Ecke


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ich glaub die is schon aufm Weg zu mir mich verhauen...
> 
> klar kenn ich Sie ^^ schon seit fast 12 Jahren
> 
> ...



echt jetzt?


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und soll ich euch was sagen ? das is meine Freundin ihr Naps, also m0wl jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (14. Mai 2008)

Iss klar!^^ Ich komm noch ned ausm Büro raus und ihr seid schon fett in den Frühlingsgefühlen!^^ Wenn ihr so weiter macht wird das ein Thread ab 16.... dann ab 18..... (......21?^^).

Mein Kommentar verkneif ich mir jetzt mal zu den Sprüchen weils dann GARANTIERT abdrifftet und am Schluß noch unser hochheiliger Mitwochsthread geschlossen wird!^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> jap
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lügner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

bist dir da sicher ?


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> bist dir da sicher ?



100%


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

frag Sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (14. Mai 2008)

oh man wie hier alles den bach runter geht im laufe des tages oO


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> frag Sie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab ich schon vor ehm paar viele mins

hab da erwähnt das sie vllt keinen freund hatte und sie hat gesagt ne

wobei mir ist das egal so lange es ihr gut geht


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

Schatz biste noch da ? sag dem ma was sache is, wir sind aufgeflogen, bzw. ich hab mich ma wieder verplappert :-*


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Snowman_the schrieb:


> oh man wie hier alles den bach runter geht im laufe des tages oO



taktisches vorgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hab ich schon vor ehm paar viele mins
> 
> hab da erwähnt das sie vllt keinen freund hatte und sie hat gesagt ne
> 
> wobei mir ist das egal so lange es ihr gut geht



OH LOL, wie geil isn der Spruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (14. Mai 2008)

so ich hau ab, bis nächste woche oder so vielleicht in nem anderen Fred 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab euch lieb ^^

ciao Schatz bis später :-*


----------



## Natsumee (14. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> OH LOL, wie geil isn der Spruch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



welcher den?^^

und fals ihr zusammen seit warum spielt ihr net auf dem gleichen server ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grr jetzt sind alle weg -.-

bin auch weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ciao ciao


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2008)

Und ich war grad net am Platz.. also..hallelujah Oo..
Da kommen ja Spekulationen auf^^ Da Wahnsinn *g*
Na denn verkriech ich mich auch mal.
Bis nächsten Mittwoch :]


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

Also ich bi noch da...
aber endlich zu Hause...
Wobei ich mich jetzt gleich wieder ins auto schwingen werd bei dem wetter...
Ich sag nur Cabrio... Ich liebe den Sommer!!! XD


----------



## Ruven (14. Mai 2008)

Was mir zu Xely gerade noch einfällt...
Denke jeder kennt das Lied "She´s like the wind"
passt zu ihr!


----------



## soul6 (21. Mai 2008)

Was ist den Leute ? pennen alle noch ?
Der Mittwochsthreat steht nicht auf der buffed-startseite ?
Nun dann mach ich den Anfang :

Mittwoch ists und server down ................ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Muß ich wohl arbeiten gehen .......... und nix mit WOW frühmorgens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

na dann einen schönen Tag noch
lg
randy




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marley X (21. Mai 2008)

irgendwas ist komisch..die meisten Server waren heut morgen nur ca. 90min down- Ich könnte nun zocken aber hab keine Lust; will endlich den Litch King  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nocard (21. Mai 2008)

GuMo alle Frühaufsteher, ...

der Server auf dem ich aktiv bin, soll bis 15 Uhr Off sein...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *die spinnen doch^^*
Mir fehlen 88k ep bis 70.


----------



## Destilatus (21. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen an alle :> 

Und eine dicke dose mitleid an die von denen der Server bis 15 Uhr down ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Mai 2008)

was bis 15 uhr?
na mir kanns egal sein bin arbeiten aber mein armer schatz wen dem sein server da auch dabei ist.
naja dann gehts in unserer wohnung auch mal vorran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flavia_Nina (21. Mai 2008)

Und eine dicke dose mitleid an die von denen der Server bis 15 Uhr down ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich will kein Mitleid - ich will wissen, was die da tun???? 12h Serverdown - gehen die mit dem Ding spazieren?

Übrigens:

Guten Morgen @ all 

Kaffee und Tee in die Runde stell. (Ja, Zucker, Milch und Zitrone hab ich auch dabei)


----------



## Slavery (21. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen,

mich interessierts wie jeden Mittwoch mal wieder gar nich ob die Server offline sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Muss ja schließlich bis 4 arbeiten, also 0 problemo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

morgen

welche server sind den so lange off?? gehört Terrordar dazu? denke eher die Sturmangriff server^^

mfg


----------



## Slavery (21. Mai 2008)

Morgen Natsu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klane_mieze (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> morgen
> 
> welche server sind den so lange off?? gehört Terrordar dazu? denke eher die Sturmangriff server^^
> 
> mfg



Moin,

genau die Natsumee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab leider den Fehler gemacht und meinen PVP Server im selben relampool gewählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nun kann ich weder mitm 70er Mage n paar Dailys machen noch meinen 65er PVP Priester quälen

Terrodar ist on...

such mir grad nen "mein Server ist down" Twinkserver

vl iwer einen Vorschlag?
sollte möglicht wenig Probs haben und kaum mit Sturmangriff gleichzeitig down gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



glg Mieze

*Zimtschnecken und Kuchen hinstell*


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Morgen Natsu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hallo^^

so hier was von mir 

*Gipfeli hinstell und eine RIESEN Kanne kaffee hinstell* greift mal zu

(ach ja Gipfeli nur für die die es kennen keien ahnung wie das zeug bei euch heist^^)


mfg


----------



## b1ubb (21. Mai 2008)

Marley schrieb:


> irgendwas ist komisch..die meisten Server waren heut morgen nur ca. 90min down- Ich könnte nun zocken aber hab keine Lust; will endlich den Litch King
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das kann dauern ;D


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

klane_mieze schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> genau die Natsumee
> 
> ...



mhm kenn ich grad net versuchs eventuel bei aegwynn oder so eine server ganz oben in der liste^^

mfg


----------



## klane_mieze (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm kenn ich grad net versuchs eventuel bei aegwynn oder so eine server ganz oben in der liste^^
> 
> mfg



dankesehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schöne Tag euch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (21. Mai 2008)

Moin Natsu....

Wer iss heut für kaffee und kuchen zuständig?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Moin Natsu....
> 
> Wer iss heut für kaffee und kuchen zuständig?
> 
> ...



gabs schon weiter oben^^

ich hab gipfeli und kaffee gesponsert

mfg^^


----------



## Destilatus (21. Mai 2008)

Âlso server die bist ( warscheinlich ) 15 Uhr Down sind 

Dalvengyr
Der abyssische Rat
Die Nachtwache
Lordaeron
Mug'thol
Rajaxx
Taerar
Tirion
Vek'lor


----------



## Ruven (21. Mai 2008)

Schokigipfel?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ach schade dachte thrall iss auch bis 1500 down...


----------



## Ladislaus (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hallo^^
> 
> so hier was von mir
> 
> ...



das nennt man croissants, ist doch richtig geschrieben oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

heute ist ja mal gar nichts los wo ist xely naja server sidn halt schon wieder oben -.-^^
@ladislaus nennt man das auch bei euch so? dachte das wort benutzen sie in frankreich^^


mfg


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

MORGEN IHR LIEBEN :-*

mein Lieblingsfred is wieder offen, juhu ^^ der Arbeitstag is gerettet, und siehe da, auch der b1ubb hat das Forum wieder gefunden, wb sag ich da nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*kaffee und Brötchen hinstell*


----------



## Destilatus (21. Mai 2008)

boha wie schlecht bg wieder leuft >.< ich glaube ich gehe erstma nach strangl allys haun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

mimimi ? Käse ?

ich liebe flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Destilatus schrieb:


> Âlso server die bist ( warscheinlich ) 15 Uhr Down sind
> 
> ...Dalvengyr...




warum nur ich wollte mich heute ma endlich vom privaten server trennen und auf offi hüpfe aber so...


----------



## Ladislaus (21. Mai 2008)

@ Natsu: nei nei das isch dänk be üs scho gipfeli  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich glaube die düüütsche sägid croissants... aber ka müesst mer halt mal frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> heute ist ja mal gar nichts los wo ist xely naja server sidn halt schon wieder oben -.-^^
> @ladislaus nennt man das auch bei euch so? dachte das wort benutzen sie in frankreich^^
> mfg



also ich sprech hochdeutsch mit vllt. 0,5% rheinisch und sag auch croissant


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> @ Natsu: nei nei das isch dänk be üs scho gipfeli
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



den dialekt kenn ich doch... achja soum den bodensee klingt das so oder änlich (will hier niemanden beleidigen)
aber wenn ich etwa nen ganzen tag da war kommt mir das auch hoch


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

<--- sagt zu allem was nich so groß is wien Brot Brötchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (21. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> mimimi ? Käse ?
> 
> ich liebe flamen
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
typisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

*Kaffeegedeck in die Runde schieb*

Huhu *wink*

Na, alle ausgeschlafen?^.^


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> <--- sagt zu allem was nich so groß is wien Brot Brötchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  es gibt ja au noch brezeln zimtschnecken waffeln laugenstangen etc.... is schon schlimm wie die deutsche psrache immer mehr vielfältigkeit verlihert und immer und kreativer wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *Kaffeegedeck in die Runde schieb*
> 
> Huhu *wink*
> 
> Na, alle ausgeschlafen?^.^




hey hey  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Kaffe schnapp*  Danke!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Natürlich! Nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pàscal1 (21. Mai 2008)

*auch am Kaffee bedien*


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *Kaffeegedeck in die Runde schieb*
> 
> Huhu *wink*
> 
> Na, alle ausgeschlafen?^.^




Hola Guapa, que tal ? como estas ?

endlich geht die Sonne hier auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *Kaffeegedeck in die Runde schieb*
> 
> Huhu *wink*
> 
> Na, alle ausgeschlafen?^.^




na endlich bsit mal wieder die letzte wan fängst den an zu arbeiten?^^

@Tehodrakis ist schweizerdeutsch^^

und ladislaus stimmt wohnshc ja au ide schwiz^^


----------



## Captain_Chaos (21. Mai 2008)

Schon seit 6 Uhr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nen Kaffee ist jetzt echt mal ne Maßnahme.

Danke.


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> hey hey
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Bitte *g* Milch? Zucker? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja.. wie gehts den Servern und den hartnäckigen heute-geht-S4-los-Gerüchten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Natsumee schrieb:


> na endlich bsit mal wieder die letzte wan fängst den an zu arbeiten?^^




8:45 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *Kaffeegedeck in die Runde schieb*
> 
> Huhu *wink*
> 
> Na, alle ausgeschlafen?^.^




uhaaaaaa *gähn* bin grad hoch und-   mhhhhhh dasmohnteil da sieht aber gut aus *sabber* und jetzt noch was hähnchen drü- HÄHNCHEN?????? mist ich bin wohl doch noch net so wach


----------



## Slavery (21. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Hola Guapa, que tal ? como estas ?
> 
> endlich geht die Sonne hier auf
> 
> ...



Schleimer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

jaja, S-4 , wann kommt das ? heute oder ? und T5 für Ehre hab ich gehört....Server sind erst gegen 12:80 Uhr wieder online, hab eben bei Blizz angerufen...

lol


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Hola Guapa, que tal ? como estas ?
> 
> endlich geht die Sonne hier auf
> 
> ...



oh lol porque hablas en español? sol?? donde hay sol? aqui no hay sol -.-

jaja phu musste mich ja richtig anstrengen naja war zu lange net mehr in spanien -.-

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Hola Guapa, que tal ? como estas ?
> 
> endlich geht die Sonne hier auf
> 
> ...




Gesundheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rushiflauschi (21. Mai 2008)

mmh, Kaffee... Vielen Dank... Hey, das dritte Gate ist offen und der run hat begonnen... Was meint ihr? Macht SK das Rennen oder iso ne Drecks Ami Gilde?

Brot für die Welt, Schnitzel für mich!


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

jo war 6 monate auf Fuerteventura als Animateur, da lernt man n bissl von der Sprache, von den Chicas versteht sich XD


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Achja.. wie gehts den Servern und den hartnäckigen heute-geht-S4-los-Gerüchten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nichts dafür HILFEEEEEE mein acc ist gebannt HILFEEEE threads seit gestern abend^^

mfg


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

OHHHHH sry  ok aber das geht auch ganz gut aber eigentlich kenn ich das mir allen sprachen egal ob ich in den sommerferien mit family californien für ne ausbildung meiner mutter fahr oder ob wir mir meinem vater nach sing/rilasingen (schreibst man das so) fahr nach ner weile kann man alles sprechen


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nichts dafür HILFEEEEEE mein acc ist gebannt HILFEEEE threads seit gestern abend^^
> 
> mfg




Jaaa stimmt da gab's ne Bannwelle? Oo
Kriegt man irgendwie richtig Angst...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> na endlich bsit mal wieder die letzte wan fängst den an zu arbeiten?^^
> 
> @Tehodrakis ist schweizerdeutsch^^
> 
> und ladislaus stimmt wohnshc ja au ide schwiz^^




oh mann ich will meinen tee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 keiner hat tee auf dem tablet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

rushiflauschi schrieb:


> mmh, Kaffee... Vielen Dank... Hey, das dritte Gate ist offen und der run hat begonnen... Was meint ihr? Macht SK das Rennen oder iso ne Drecks Ami Gilde?
> 
> Brot für die Welt, Schnitzel für mich!



also sk hat dne letzten boss 2 tage vor den 2ten platzierten gepackt und die sind amis also denke shcon das die gutes rennen machen nihilium ist in sw bischen schlapp

@maradil ach so ja dann 

naja ich bin halt halb Spanier halb Italiener ^^

mfg


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

noch son Sprachgenie ^^

das is löblich, immer mitnehmen was man kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lol, halb Spanier, halb Italiener ? das auch ne coole Mischung XD

aber beim Itlaienischen hängts bei mir bissl ^^


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> oh mann ich will meinen tee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 keiner hat tee auf dem tablet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*Täschen Beruhigungstee hin schieb*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Jaaa stimmt da gab's ne Bannwelle? Oo
> Kriegt man irgendwie richtig Angst...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja ich konnte mich gestern kurz einlogen aber da meine eltern wieder rumspinne und das modem ausgeschalten haben ( hab zwar immernoch internet warscheinlich von de rdose kriege ich internet ne scherz^^) keien ahnugn die sagen sie habens ausgeshcaltet hab aber noch schwacher zugang noaja aber reicht net für wow -.-

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja ich bin halt halb Spanier halb *Italiener *^^
> mfg








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ihhh


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *Täschen Beruhigungstee hin schieb*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




uhhhhhhhhhh ja das tut gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (21. Mai 2008)

wos wuid san mid eiam spanisch es saugripaan ha? sog a moi, dees gibbds joa eda!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Fremdsprache --> Bayrisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ihhh



jaja ist schon gut kenn das seit wm 06 ist das normal ....

ach ja ich nehme dan mal an das du keine pizza teigwaren (nudeln) und in eisdielen gehst oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> wos wuid san mid eiam spanisch es saugripaan ha? sog a moi, dees gibbds joa eda!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das heißt Boarisch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Natsumee schrieb:


> jaja ist schon gut kenn das seit wm 06 ist das normal ....
> 
> ach ja ich nehme dan mal an das du keine pizza teigwaren (nudeln) und in eisdielen gehst oder?
> 
> ...




lalalala *flöt tirili* War was? Um was gings nochmal? ^^


----------



## rushiflauschi (21. Mai 2008)

Nihilum... Wer war nochmal Nihilum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die sin im Worldranking doch eh nur noch 11. Ich halt zu <For the Horde>... Deutsche un im WR 5.

RESPEKT!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

da mag jemand keine Italiener ^^

naja, nachdem in meinem Club auf Fuerte viele Italiener waren, weiß ich nun das nich unbedingt die Deutschen die schlimmsten Gäste sind ^^ was die am anbaggern und flirten sind, vor allem meine Freundin angraben, und ich darf nichmal zuhaun -.-


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> wos wuid san mid eiam spanisch es saugripaan ha? sog a moi, dees gibbds joa eda!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




was ist den ein "saugrippan" hört sich nach einer saurippe oder so an ^^

mfg


----------



## Slavery (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Das heißt Boarisch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tschuldichkeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> da mag jemand keine Italiener ^^
> 
> naja, nachdem in meinem Club auf Fuerte viele Italiener waren, weiß ich nun das nich unbedingt die Deutschen die schlimmsten Gäste sind ^^ was die am anbaggern und flirten sind, vor allem meine Freundin angraben, und ich darf nichmal zuhaun -.-




PP geh halt net dahin ^^

@rushiflauschi naja das ranking geht ja eh nur um wer den letzten boss da gekilt lhat je shcneller je weiter oben^^


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

aber es gibt  was ich glaub das lernich nie wenn einer so richtig schnell romänisch oder russisch dereder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

Natsu ich habs mir ja nich ausgesucht, ich MUSSTE da arbeiten ^^


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Tschuldichkeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Rollst du das R auch so komisch wie ich ab und an? ^^
Is mir mal so aufgefallen.. wenn i boarisch red des hert sie gonz ondast oh


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Natsu ich habs mir ja nich ausgesucht, ich MUSSTE da arbeiten ^^



mhm naja ich glaub mir wäre das egal gewesen ich hätte da glaub überreagiert noja

hättest deine freundin zuhause einsperren müssen oder sie an dir binden mit irgendws 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm naja ich glaub mir wäre das egal gewesen ich hätte da glaub überreagiert noja
> 
> hättest deine freundin zuhause einsperren müssen oder sie an dir binden mit irgendws
> 
> ...




Rose Plüsch Handschellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suske (21. Mai 2008)

Guten morgen zusammen *gähn, zur Kaffeemaschine schlurf*

Na, was lungert ihr hier alle so rum, seid wohl alle auf einem der Server die länger down sind?

Wieso sind die eigentlich so lange down heut...möchte spielen =)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Suske


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

hab ich ja auch ^^ sie war immun gegen die italienischen flirts, weil se was besseres hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber genervt hats trotzdem


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Rollst du das R auch so komisch wie ich ab und an? ^^
> Is mir mal so aufgefallen.. wenn i boarisch red des hert sie gonz ondast oh




nehm mal was auf und schmeis es ins forum am besten so ein satz mit vielen r so Rollstuhl und so ^^


kennt ihr das wort chuchichäschtli?? (@ german people)


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Suske schrieb:


> Guten morgen zusammen *gähn, zur Kaffeemaschine schlurf*
> 
> Na, was lungert ihr hier alle so rum, seid wohl alle auf einem der Server die länger down sind?
> 
> ...


 

wie lang is dein schwert (ich meine auch ein schwert)


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Suske schrieb:


> Guten morgen zusammen *gähn, zur Kaffeemaschine schlurf*
> 
> Na, was lungert ihr hier alle so rum, seid wohl alle auf einem der Server die länger down sind?
> 
> ...



ne wir sind arbeiten^^

liegt an den lags bei den server vllt werdet ihr endlich lagfrei spielen können^^


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Suske schrieb:


> Guten morgen zusammen *gähn, zur Kaffeemaschine schlurf*
> 
> Na, was lungert ihr hier alle so rum, seid wohl alle auf einem der Server die länger down sind?
> 
> ...




Nein, noch viiiel schlimmer!!!
Ich hab kein WoW hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (21. Mai 2008)

Na zumindest bin ich nich der einzige Multi Kulti hier...
Ich für meinen Teil find die Italiener geil...
Ich hoffe ihr kennt alle den witz mit dem blinden hasen und dem blinden krokodil!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal schaun ob ich heut ma wieder aggro zieh... Xely hat mich ja zuletzt brav ignoriert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladislaus (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nehm mal was auf und schmeis es ins forum am besten so ein satz mit vielen r so Rollstuhl und so ^^
> kennt ihr das wort chuchichäschtli?? (@ german people)



der ist mies Natsu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suske (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> kennt ihr das wort chuchichäschtli?? (@ german people)



Ne das kenn ich nicht, was soll das denn bedeuten?

Mit freudlichen Grüßen

Suske


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ...
> kennt ihr das wort chuchichäschtli?? (@ german people)



ne


----------



## Slavery (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Rollst du das R auch so komisch wie ich ab und an? ^^
> Is mir mal so aufgefallen.. wenn i boarisch red des hert sie gonz ondast oh




Ich glaub das muss man so machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hehe, stell ich mir richtig lustig vor, wenn du "boarisch" redest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Na zumindest bin ich nich der einzige Multi Kulti hier...
> Ich für meinen Teil find die Italiener geil...
> Ich hoffe ihr kennt alle den witz mit dem blinden hasen und dem blinden krokodil!
> 
> ...



wb^^

joa mal schauen viel glück^^

@xely armes ding /röst  /umarm  

hast kein laptop?^^

mfg


----------



## magicmanoz (21. Mai 2008)

hm.. was soll ich dazu sagen .. *wööhh* SERVER DOWN *heult*

kleine frage..  wird dieser thread automatisch jeden mittwoch reingesetzt.. oder seit ihr echt alle so verrückt und stellt eure posts jeden mittwoch in der selben reihenfolge rein ?

ps. ich will heim und zocken *gg*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

haste auch verdient Ruven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suske (21. Mai 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> wie lang is dein schwert (ich meine auch ein schwert)



Meinst mein Zanpaktou? *grins*

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Suske


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nehm mal was auf und schmeis es ins forum am besten so ein satz mit vielen r so Rollstuhl und so ^^




Der rollende Rollstuhl rollt wie ein rollender Stein den riesen Abhang runter? xD


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Suske schrieb:


> Ne das kenn ich nicht, was soll das denn bedeuten?
> 
> Mit freudlichen Grüßen
> 
> Suske



küchenschrank auf schweizerdeutsch mhm komisch jedesmal wen ich in deutshcland bin muss ich das wort sagen und dan lachen sich alle den arsch ab naja wen die es dan selber versuchen ist dann lustiger ^^

fals ihr nen schweizer kennt fragt den mal so im ts oder so ist funny^^

mfg


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

magicmanoz schrieb:


> hm.. was soll ich dazu sagen .. *wööhh* SERVER DOWN *heult*
> 
> kleine frage..  wird dieser thread automatisch jeden mittwoch reingesetzt.. oder seit ihr echt alle so verrückt und stellt eure posts jeden mittwoch in der selben reihenfolge rein ?
> 
> ...



ne wir schreiben jeden Mittwoch die 360 Seiten wieder neu und ergänzen sie dann :-)


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ne wir schreiben jeden Mittwoch die 360 Seiten wieder neu und ergänzen sie dann :-)




Verrat doch nich alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja ich hab nen Schlepptop hier.. aber da is kein WoW drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Der rollende Rollstuhl rollt wie ein rollender Stein den riesen Abhang runter? xD



ein rollender rollstuhl gibts net 

ja aber akzeptiert gogo ^^

scheise kein ton hier grr naja zuhause dan^^

mfg


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Verrat doch nich alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dan wird es zeit das das passiert^^

juhu doppelpost -.-

schreitb mal schneller -.-^^


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Suske schrieb:


> Meinst mein Zanpaktou? *grins*
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> 
> Suske



genau so hies das und wie viel geister haste schon befreit?


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ein rollender rollstuhl gibts net
> 
> ja aber akzeptiert gogo ^^
> 
> ...




Vergiss es!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw: Hatte gestern den längsten Tdm Run ever ..-.-


----------



## Ruven (21. Mai 2008)

woot ? wieso... bin prot pala ich muss aggro ziehn!

chuchichäschtli des seid mir was do stoht immer no e kirsichratte druff...
oder saget ihr kirsiblotzer dezüe?


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Vergiss es!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie lange den?^^

war vor 2 wochen mti ner grp mecha hero schnel aushelfen die waren 2 stunden drin als ich gekommen bin die 2 letzten bosse standen noch^^

naja tdm hero hab ich nei länger als 3 stunden ausgehalten^^

mfg


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

ich ich ich will spi- nein lassen wir das ich mag die irren anstalt nicht von innen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suske (21. Mai 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> genau so hies das und wie viel geister haste schon befreit?



Hehe, bisher noch keine, bin wohl nen zu fauler Hund =)

Und du, auch nen Bleach-Fan?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Suske


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Suske schrieb:


> Hehe, bisher noch keine, bin wohl nen zu fauler Hund =)
> 
> Und du, auch nen Bleach-Fan?
> 
> ...



ich hab mir mal so etwa 10 folgen und nen film angeguckt und das is echt geil aber wow lässt mir keine zeit ich fang jetzt wieder aufm offi an und muss schnell wieder 70


----------



## Ruven (21. Mai 2008)

watt wie wo was treibt ihr so lange in tdm? 
45min und gut iss *duck*


----------



## Suske (21. Mai 2008)

Sagt mal, weiß jemand von euch was mit Blasc los ist, der überträgt alle meine Charaktere, mit ausnahmer meiner Schurkin und das schon seit 1-2 Wochen =(

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Suske


----------



## Shadoweffect (21. Mai 2008)

Ambossar down *schnüff* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

mein kürzester tdm hero run waren ganze 50 Minuten ^^

das war geil


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wie lange den?^^
> 
> war vor 2 wochen mti ner grp mecha hero schnel aushelfen die waren 2 stunden drin als ich gekommen bin die 2 letzten bosse standen noch^^
> 
> ...




Glaube wir hatten so an die 20 Wipes.. das sagt wohl alles^^
Und es war nicht hero  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Suske schrieb:


> Sagt mal, weiß jemand von euch was mit Blasc los ist, der überträgt alle meine Charaktere, mit ausnahmer meiner Schurkin und das schon seit 1-2 Wochen =(
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> 
> Suske



kA.. bei mir funktionierts ^^


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Suske schrieb:


> Sagt mal, weiß jemand von euch was mit Blasc los ist, der überträgt alle meine Charaktere, mit ausnahmer meiner Schurkin und das schon seit 1-2 Wochen =(
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> 
> Suske



vllt haste ein kapitalverbrechen mit der begangen und das wird jetzt von b.s.i vertuscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suske (21. Mai 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> ich hab mir mal so etwa 10 folgen und nen film angeguckt und das is echt geil aber wow lässt mir keine zeit ich fang jetzt wieder aufm offi an und muss schnell wieder 70



Joa, kenn ich =)

Naja, derzeit gibts es 170 Bleach Folgen, diese Woche kommt 171 Hoffe ich...

Kannst sie dir ja Hier! als Torrent runterladen. (Fansub/Dattebayo)

Ich lade sie mir immer über Nacht und schau sie mir dann am nächsten Tag an =)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Suske


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> vllt haste ein kapitalverbrechen mit der begangen und das wird jetzt von b.s.i vertuscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Halt ich mal nicht für umöglich, aber vielleicht hat er's in Blasc auch einfach nicht aktiviert, weil ich keine Schurkin aufm Profil seh ^^


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Glaube wir hatten so an die 20 Wipes.. das sagt wohl alles^^
> Und es war nicht hero
> 
> 
> ...



lol also ich meine dein equip ist ja agr net so schlecht^^

naja ich und meien grp waren einer der ersten die tdm non hero gepackt haben auf dem server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hatten nur 1 wipe bei kael und das von den kugeln wusste ich erst beim 3ten run das es die gibt^^

mfg


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Suske schrieb:


> Sagt mal, weiß jemand von euch was mit Blasc los ist, der überträgt alle meine Charaktere, mit ausnahmer meiner Schurkin und das schon seit 1-2 Wochen =(
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> 
> Suske



und nix gegen dich aber die freundlichen grüse sind egal so wie du aussiehst glubt dir das freundlich keiner und ein gruß lohnt sich nur wenn man geht (oder...?)


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lol also ich meine dein equip ist ja agr net so schlecht^^
> 
> naja ich und meien grp waren einer der ersten die tdm non hero gepackt haben auf dem server
> 
> ...




War der Heiler^^
Mit meiner Hexe geh ich in keine 'Low'-Inzen mehr :>


----------



## Slavery (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Glaube wir hatten so an die 20 Wipes.. das sagt wohl alles^^
> Und es war nicht hero
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Oh da hast wahrscheinlich ne verdammt starke Truppe gehabt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suske (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Halt ich mal nicht für umöglich, aber vielleicht hat er's in Blasc auch einfach nicht aktiviert, weil ich keine Schurkin aufm Profil seh ^^



Nene, ich hab das schon im Blasc Menü aktiviert, er mag sie nur nicht Hochladen wie mir scheint =(



Tehodrakis schrieb:


> und nix gegen dich aber die freundlichen grüse sind egal so wie du aussiehst glubt dir das freundlich keiner und ein gruß lohnt sich nur wenn man geht (oder...?)



Hehe, der war verdammt gut =)

Aber hast recht, lass ich mal die Grüße weg ! ^^


----------



## rushiflauschi (21. Mai 2008)

Da mach ich mir eben die Mühe und schreib aus langeweile nen User News beitrsg un da bekomm ich doch grad ne Antwort mit dem Inhalt: Diese News ist irrelevant oO


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

rushiflauschi schrieb:


> Da mach ich mir eben die Mühe und schreib aus langeweile nen User News beitrsg un da bekomm ich doch grad ne Antwort mit dem Inhalt: Diese News ist irrelevant oO




Was sind User News?^^


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> War der Heiler^^
> Mit meiner Hexe geh ich in keine 'Low'-Inzen mehr :>



aos mti deinem heiler ja dann kein wunder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne scherz weis ja net wi edie equipt ist ^^

warum seit ihr dne immer gewipt?^^

sicher 5 x beim 2ten boss 10x beim 3ten und 5x beim endboss^^

mfg


----------



## Suske (21. Mai 2008)

rushiflauschi schrieb:


> Da mach ich mir eben die Mühe und schreib aus langeweile nen User News beitrsg un da bekomm ich doch grad ne Antwort mit dem Inhalt: Diese News ist irrelevant oO



Was wollstest du uns denn so aufregendes mitteilen? ^^


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

rushiflauschi schrieb:


> Da mach ich mir eben die Mühe und schreib aus langeweile nen User News beitrsg un da bekomm ich doch grad ne Antwort mit dem Inhalt: Diese News ist irrelevant oO



looooooool auch nicht schlecht^^

jo frag mich auch was das ist/bringt?^^

mfg


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

rushiflauschi schrieb:


> Da mach ich mir eben die Mühe und schreib aus langeweile nen User News beitrsg un da bekomm ich doch grad ne Antwort mit dem Inhalt: Diese News ist irrelevant oO



ja... das is mir eigentlich egal.  Aber ich bin ein vampir alo musst DU jetzt dran glauben *auf einmal tauch ich hinter dir auf und schieb dir sanft meine reiszähne in die luftröhre -LUFTRÖHRE ?????

der jenige der mir vorhin nen beruigungstee zugeschoben hat is TOT und sieht danach zerfledert aus

jatzt stirbt mien opfer ohne das ich sein blut kriege


----------



## rushiflauschi (21. Mai 2008)

mmphf... Da war einer schneller... Grad is der Beitrag gepostet worden mit dem dritten Sunwell Gate... Aber meiner war vil ausführlicher, schöner und natürlich LIEBEVOLLER geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suske (21. Mai 2008)

rushiflauschi schrieb:


> mmphf... Da war einer schneller... Grad is der Beitrag gepostet worden mit dem dritten Sunwell Gate... Aber meiner war vil ausführlicher, schöner und natürlich LIEBEVOLLER geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ah kann man nichts machen, beim nächsten mal ;-)


----------



## Slavery (21. Mai 2008)

rushiflauschi schrieb:


> mmphf... Da war einer schneller... Grad is der Beitrag gepostet worden mit dem dritten Sunwell Gate... Aber meiner war vil ausführlicher, schöner und natürlich LIEBEVOLLER geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Auf jeden Fall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liebevoller, bestimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Suske schrieb:


> Ah kann man nichts machen, beim nächsten mal ;-)




stirb!!!! ihr müsst jetzt alle sterben ich heb alle bannsiegel auf und mampf euch weg dann gibts nix mehr was mich morgens so in rage brinkt


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aos mti deinem heiler ja dann kein wunder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ne am schlimmsten war die Gruppe vorm Endboss^^
Kannste dir ja ansehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...p;n=Cever%C3%A0


----------



## Slavery (21. Mai 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> stirb!!!! ihr müsst jetzt alle sterben ich heb alle bannsiegel auf und mampf euch weg dann gibts nix mehr was mich morgens so in rage brinkt



Bist du auch wirklich sicher das es dir gut geht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> der jenige der mir vorhin nen beruigungstee zugeschoben hat is TOT und sieht danach zerfledert aus




Du machst mir Angst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rushiflauschi (21. Mai 2008)

Ähm Tehodrakis... Ich kenne da ne gaaaaaaaaanz gemütliche Einrichtung, wo man sich bestimmt äußerst gerne mit deinem Problem beschäftigen würde. Das Psychatrische Heil Zentrum Herborn hat seine Tore immer für "Menschen" wie dich geöffnet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Bist du auch wirklich sicher das es dir gut geht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




es ist vollmond du ghul-hirn und ich bin der beste der stärkst schnellste ahhhhhhhhhhrrrrr stirb und nimmd das *eine 13mm patrone mir silberummantelund und quesilberstrenkopf auf dich schiess*
-und ja beine beiden pistolen wiegen etwa 16kg


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Du machst mir Angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oh lol was hast in den tee getan?^^

mhm also die gruppe ist ja mal sau leicht am besten als priester gleich fearen nachdem ihr gepullt habt ^^ schau halt das first target noch da bleibt^^

natsumee wirkt einschreiten auf Xelyna Natusmee tot....

mfg


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

Finger weg von Xely ^^


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

ich wüte und wüte ist das eine schöne nacht da war ein partikel blut im tee

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=mY79nBC-u1A&...feature=related


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Finger weg von Xely ^^



zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du bsit ja immer so lahm^^

*Tehodrakis kaltes wasser über kopf leer* 5 min später dampfwolke weg


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Finger weg von Xely ^^


  mhhhh dein arm is lecker und  jetzt stirb *noch ein patrone auf ein mensche schies*


----------



## Slavery (21. Mai 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> es ist vollmond du ghul-hirn und ich bin der beste der stärkst schnellste ahhhhhhhhhhrrrrr stirb und nimmd das *eine 13mm patrone mir silberummantelund und quesilberstrenkopf auf dich schiess*
> -und ja beine beiden pistolen wiegen etwa 16kg



Du bist definitiv n Psycho!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> mhhhh dein arm is lecker und  jetzt stirb *noch ein patrone auf ein mensche schies*




dank dir oh Herr ehm Tehodrakis das du den maradil gekill thast jipii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=yQznbAX-K3M


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

*hundehilfsgeister herbeiruf und alle auf ess*


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Kann mal einer den Dreck da auf dem Boden wegwischen? *lach*

Naja.. aber da ich ja ein jemand mit aschblasser Haut bin werd ich selber immer für'n Vamp gehalten *lach*


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

ICH BIN HERMES. ICH WURDE GEZÄHMT INDEM ICH MEINE EIGENEN FLÜGEL FRAß.


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> ICH BIN HERMES. ICH WURDE GEZÄHMT INDEM ICH MEINE EIGENEN FLÜGEL FRAß.




Du kriegst keinen Tee mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dank dir oh Herr ehm Tehodrakis das du den maradil gekill thast jipii
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nur weil Teho meint er is Painkiller, ist Maradil nich tot und Xely nich Dein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

kann ich wegen sowas gebannt werden? wenn ja möchte ich darüber informiert werden und ich werde sofort alle meine beiträge editieren (ich will aber auch von nem mod wissen ob das stimmt sonst mach ich schöne arbeit mit nochmehr arbei zunichte)


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> nur weil Teho meint er is Painkiller, ist Maradil nich tot und Xely nich Dein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hab auch net gesagt das xely mein ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ein toter maradil reicht schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> kann ich wegen sowas gebannt werden? wenn ja möchte ich darüber informiert werden und ich werde sofort alle meine beiträge editieren (ich will aber auch von nem mod wissen ob das stimmt sonst mach ich schöne arbeit mit nochmehr arbei zunichte)



IST LEGAL

das hier ist ein flame/spamm freier ort ehm spamm frei ... naja ^^


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Du kriegst keinen Tee mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




tee is böse und ich wäre net so ausgerastet hättest du dir nicht eun verband um den finger gemacht nachedem du dich geschnitten hast


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> tee is böse und ich wäre net so ausgerastet hättest du dir nicht eun verband um den finger gemacht nachedem du dich geschnitten hast




sicher das das blut vom finger kam?.....

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> tee is böse und ich wäre net so ausgerastet hättest du dir nicht eun verband um den finger gemacht nachedem du dich geschnitten hast




*Finger ankuck*

Hab ich aber gar nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krushtar (21. Mai 2008)

/push

mein Realm ma wieder bis 15.00 -.-
Ahhhhhh rl is soooo scheiße^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sicher das das blut vom finger kam?.....
> 
> mfg


 vlt auch aus dem auge? 
   egal
[ur]l=http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=yQznbAX-K3M]http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=yQznbAX-K3M[/url][/url]


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *Finger ankuck*
> 
> Hab ich aber gar nich
> 
> ...



wo hast du denn deinen finger verloren?


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Krushtar schrieb:


> /push
> 
> mein Realm ma wieder bis 15.00 -.-
> Ahhhhhh rl is soooo scheiße^^
> ...





Oooooooooch *eine Runde Mitleid ausgeb*

Du Armer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> wo hast du denn deinen finger verloren?




Weiß ich nich.. bin durch und durch untot.. da is auch mit Blut nich mehr viel^^


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> vlt auch aus dem auge?
> egal
> [ur]l=http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=yQznbAX-K3M]http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=yQznbAX-K3M[/url][/url]



naja ich meine nur weil sie halt ne frau ist ....


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Oooooooooch *eine Runde Mitleid ausgeb*
> 
> Du Armer
> 
> ...



krieg ich auch was mirleid schleislich macht es keinen spass von einer frau als sklave behandelt zu werden und auch einer zu seien

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=X7wZUhNT1TY   nur den anfang gucken wie der entdeckt wird


----------



## Suske (21. Mai 2008)

Ach, mein Realm "Der abyssische Rat" ist auch bis 15Uhr down, mach dir nichts draus =)

Wobei ich gar nicht verstehe warum, immerhin befindet sich der Rat im Realmpool Schattenbrand, aber nur der Realmpool Sturmangriff? hatte solche Lagg probleme...naja was solls =)


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Suske schrieb:


> Ach, mein Realm "Der abyssische Rat" ist auch bis 15Uhr down, mach dir nichts draus =)
> 
> Wobei ich gar nicht verstehe warum, immerhin befindet sich der Rat im Realmpool Schattenbrand, aber nur der Realmpool Sturmangriff? hatte solche Lagg probleme...naja was solls =)




<3 Glutsturm ^^


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

MAN  du bist tot bleib liegen sonst hat keiner angst vor mir


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja ich meine nur weil sie halt ne frau ist ....



Kann mal bitte jemand Natsumee ausbluten lassen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Terrordar ftw


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Suske schrieb:


> Ach, mein Realm "Der abyssische Rat" ist auch bis 15Uhr down, mach dir nichts draus =)
> 
> Wobei ich gar nicht verstehe warum, immerhin befindet sich der Rat im Realmpool Schattenbrand, aber nur der Realmpool Sturmangriff? hatte solche Lagg probleme...naja was solls =)


 MAN DU bist tot


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Kann mal bitte jemand Natsumee ausbluten lassen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mach ich gerene


----------



## Suske (21. Mai 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> MAN DU bist tot



Unmöglich (Untote Schurkin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Kann mal bitte jemand Natsumee ausbluten lassen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



warum ich hab doch gar nichts gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HAHA


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Suske schrieb:


> Unmöglich (Untote Schurkin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
ok dann nimmd das *kopf abreis und ins klo werf*


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> ok dann nimmd das *kopf abreis und ins klo werf*


$
rofl 

hehe

<--- unverwundbar = Gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Pàscal1 (21. Mai 2008)

Tirion is auch bis 15 Uhr down....................... NEEEEIN MEIN LEBEN HAT KEIN SINN MEHR!!!!
MEHR KAFFEE! MEHR KAFFEE! MEHR KAFFEE! MEHR KAFFEE! MEHR KAFFEE! MEHR KAFFEE! MEHR KAFFEE! MEHR KAFFEE!


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> warum ich hab doch gar nichts gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Omg ^^
Naja..ich hab schon ein hartes Los erwischt.. lauf den ganzen Tag mit Raumspray rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Pàscal1 schrieb:


> Tirion is auch bis 15 Uhr down....................... NEEEEIN MEIN LEBEN HAT KEIN SINN MEHR!!!!
> MEHR KAFFEE! MEHR KAFFEE! MEHR KAFFEE! MEHR KAFFEE! MEHR KAFFEE! MEHR KAFFEE! MEHR KAFFEE! MEHR KAFFEE!




ò.Ó


----------



## Suske (21. Mai 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> ok dann nimmd das *kopf abreis und ins klo werf*



Auch das wird dir nicht helfen, ich bin schon einmal von den Toten auferstanden und kann es jederzeit wider tun =)

@Natsumee geiles Bild xD


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Omg ^^
> Naja..ich hab schon ein hartes Los erwischt.. lauf den ganzen Tag mit Raumspray rum
> 
> 
> ...




warum den das was machst mit dem zeug?^^


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> $
> rofl
> 
> hehe
> ...




ich bin mehr asl ein gott ich habe gott verflucht und den tod besiegt und streife nach lust und laune durch die dunklnen gassen und selbst das tageslicht welches angst vor mir hat is nicht mein feind - aber ich hasse es

ICH BIN HERMES. ICH WURDE GEZÄHMT INDEM ICH MEINE EIGENEN FLÜGEL FRAß.


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> warum den das was machst mit dem zeug?^^



Na..meinen modrigen untoten Gestank überdecken^^
Was soll denn sonst der Kunde sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Suske schrieb:


> Auch das wird dir nicht helfen, ich bin schon einmal von den Toten auferstanden und kann es jederzeit wider tun =)
> 
> @Natsumee geiles Bild xD




NEIN NICHT WENN ES NICHT MEIN WILLE IS  den die geisterheiler dienen mir dem einzig waren


----------



## Suske (21. Mai 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> ich bin mehr asl ein gott ich habe gott verflucht und den tod besiegt und streife nach lust und laune durch die dunklnen gassen und selbst das tageslicht welches angst vor mir hat is nicht mein feind - aber ich hasse es
> 
> ICH BIN HERMES. ICH WURDE GEZÄHMT INDEM ICH MEINE EIGENEN FLÜGEL FRAß.



Sag mal hast du mal die Anime-Serie "Deathnote" gesehen?

Deine etwas Irre Art (Nicht bös gemeint) erinnert mich irgendwie daran =)


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Suske schrieb:


> Sag mal hast du mal die Anime-Serie "Deathnote" gesehen?
> 
> Deine etwas Irre Art (Nicht bös gemeint) erinnert mich irgendwie daran =)




Irgendwie macht ihr mir beide Angst^.^


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Suske schrieb:


> Sag mal hast du mal die Anime-Serie "Deathnote" gesehen?
> 
> Deine etwas Irre Art (Nicht bös gemeint) erinnert mich irgendwie daran =)




wenn du alle links anklickst die ich postete weist du was ich bin


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Irgendwie macht ihr mir beide Angst^.^




angst is gut mit ihr lässt sich alles machen wenn man sie kotroliert kontroliert man alles


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> ich bin mehr asl ein gott ich habe gott verflucht und den tod besiegt und streife nach lust und laune durch die dunklnen gassen und selbst das tageslicht welches angst vor mir hat is nicht mein feind - aber ich hasse es
> 
> ICH BIN HERMES. ICH WURDE GEZÄHMT INDEM ICH MEINE EIGENEN FLÜGEL FRAß.



beweise??

du hast eh keine chance gegen mich du komischer Hermes (das doch ein girechischer gott) du postbote du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

cooooooooooool 111 beiträge eben (schnapszahl)


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Mai 2008)

ist euch langweilig??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mir ist eigentlich nicht langweilig aber ich sitz mal wieder unmotiviert auf arbeit.
ist aber nicht schlimm dann hab ich wenigstens für freitag genug zu tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> beweise??
> 
> du hast eh keine chance gegen mich du komischer Hermes (das doch ein girechischer gott) du postbote du
> 
> ...




hermes is ein SINNBILD du mickrige kreautur der hölle weil er nicht zu fangen war
nur leider wurde ich gezähmt *snief*


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> beweise??
> 
> du hast eh keine chance gegen mich du komischer Hermes (das doch ein girechischer gott) du postbote du
> 
> ...




Postbote  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *rumkuller vor Lachen*


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> hermes is ein SINNBILD du mickrige kreautur der hölle weil er nicht zu fangen war
> nur leider wurde ich gezähmt *snief*



HAHA Hermes ist doch der götterbote der griechen oder net??

ja dan du wurdest gezähmt gefollter gekillt und nun Rest In Peace

AMEN


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Postbote
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich bin nicht der postbote sondern der 3.40 große sechsäugige schwarze hund der auf den postboten wartet^^


----------



## Suske (21. Mai 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ist euch langweilig??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja das ist auch eine Einstellung *grins*

@Tehodrakis nein ich habe deine links nich angeklickt, ich surf grad noch durchs inet, und alles auf einal kann ich nicht machen xD


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Suske schrieb:


> Ja das ist auch eine Einstellung *grins*
> 
> @Tehodrakis nein ich habe deine links nich angeklickt, ich surf grad noch durchs inet, und alles auf einal kann ich nicht machen xD




Freitag frei *flöt*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> HAHA Hermes ist doch der götterbote der griechen oder net??
> 
> ja dan du wurdest gezähmt gefollter gekillt und nun Rest In Peace
> 
> AMEN




gezähmt -------------- ja, leider
gefoltert --------------- ja, ein bissel zuviel
gekillt----------------geht net!


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Suske schrieb:


> Ja das ist auch eine Einstellung *grins*
> 
> @Tehodrakis nein ich habe deine links nich angeklickt, ich surf grad noch durchs inet, und alles auf einal kann ich nicht machen xD




wärst eine frau dan schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> gezähmt -------------- ja, leider
> gefoltert --------------- ja, ein bissel zuviel
> gekillt----------------geht net!




Nichts ist Unmöglich

mhm schonwieder doppelpost -.-


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> gezähmt -------------- ja, leider
> gefoltert --------------- ja, ein bissel zuviel
> gekillt----------------geht net!




Darf man mal fragen wie alt zu bist? ^^


----------



## Suske (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wärst eine frau dan schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja da hast du wohl Recht =)


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Suske schrieb:


> Ja da hast du wohl Recht =)



wobei glaub net dran aber naja^^


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Mai 2008)

ja muss ja auch so machen als würde ich arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

immer schön ein paar sachen bei seite legen und immer ein bisschen was davon nehmen falls mal einer genau guckt ob man was arbeitet oder nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was soll ich machen könnt mir besseres vorstellen zu machen bei so nem genialen wetter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## matic (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Nichts ist Unmöglich



.... Toyota!


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wärst eine frau dan schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suske (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wobei glaub net dran aber naja^^



Haha der is gut, aber naja =)

Wobei man mich wohl zum Teil als Frau bezeichnen kann, denn ich habe eine 70ger Nachtelfen Priesterin gespielt und nach 5 Monaten den Leuten gesagt, das ich nen Kerl bin. 90% wollten mir nicht glauben, bis ich mit denen im Ts war xD


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ja muss ja auch so machen als würde ich arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




genialen wetter wtf?? also bei uns ist es kalt und bewölkt -.-

warum Toyota??


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Suske schrieb:


> Haha der is gut, aber naja =)
> 
> Wobei man mich wohl zum Teil als Frau bezeichnen kann, denn ich habe eine 70ger Nachtelfen Priesterin gespielt und nach 5 Monaten den Leuten gesagt, das ich nen Kerl bin. 90% wollten mir nicht glauben, bis ich mit denen im Ts war xD




lol okee

du hast ihnen ihr leben zerstört^^


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

entwerder ich bin doof oder ihr hier kommt nix mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sind die server wieder oben?

sry hab vergessen weiter zu klicken


----------



## Suske (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> genialen wetter wtf?? also bei uns ist es kalr und bewölkt -.-
> 
> warum Toyota??



Wir haben hier richtig schönes Wetter *grins*

Toyota war doch nur die Antort auf "Nichts ist Unmöglih", kennst nicht die Werbung?


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Suske schrieb:


> Haha der is gut, aber naja =)
> 
> Wobei man mich wohl zum Teil als Frau bezeichnen kann, denn ich habe eine 70ger Nachtelfen Priesterin gespielt und nach 5 Monaten den Leuten gesagt, das ich nen Kerl bin. 90% wollten mir nicht glauben, bis ich mit denen im Ts war xD




Das wird mit später mit meinem dicken Tauren Warri bestimmt auch passieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Irgendwie macht ihr mir beide Angst^.^




Du bist Untod, man sollte Angst vor dir haben, also hau rein und mach deinem Ruf alle Ehre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> entwerder ich bin doof oder ihr hier kommt nix mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




also die server sind schon lange oben auser paar server net^^


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Du bist Untod, man sollte Angst vor dir haben, also hau rein und mach deinem Ruf alle Ehre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Bäh ^^
Muss doch mein Unschulds-Image bewahren *lach*


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Suske schrieb:


> Wir haben hier richtig schönes Wetter *grins*
> 
> Toyota war doch nur die Antort auf "Nichts ist Unmöglih", kennst nicht die Werbung?




ne^^

egal toyota ftw

Mr2 (nicht die neue) cellica tralala^^


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

ok leute ich bin... wann hat nomma dracula gelebt?


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Bäh ^^
> Muss doch mein Unschulds-Image bewahren *lach*




ja klar ^^

also ich tippe mal das alle frauen die untot spielen voll agro frauen sind^^


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> ok leute ich bin... wann hat nomma dracula gelebt?



ehm gute frage 800 nach cristus?? oder so?^^


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja klar ^^
> 
> also ich tippe mal das alle frauen die untot spielen voll agro frauen sind^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suske (21. Mai 2008)

Ich habe die Erfahrungen gemacht, das die Frauen die weibliche Menschliche Charakter spielen schnell Aggro werden "können". Allerdings sind jene Frauen, die weibliche Untote Charakter spielen eher ruhig =)


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

laufen 5 tokio hotel fans über die strasße .
kommt ein geldtransporter und fährt 2 um.
fragen die fans :warum?
sag der fahrer : raifeisen- und volkseisenbanken- wir machen den weg frei!
sagt ein fan : ok wir laufen weit ausseinander damit nur 1 überfahren werden kann
si machen das
kommt ein toyota und fährt 2 um 
fans :wie geht das
fahrer: toyota. nichts ist unmöglich
der letzte fan is ganz vorsichtig
kommt ein BMW/opel und fährt ihn tötlich an 
fan : warum
fahrerMW/opel. aus freude am fahren


----------



## Slavery (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Bäh ^^
> Muss doch mein Unschulds-Image bewahren *lach*




Bestimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> laufen 5 tokio hotel fans über die strasße .
> kommt ein geldtransporter und fährt 2 um.
> fragen die fans :warum?
> sag der fahrer : raifeisen- und volkseisenbanken- wir machen den weg frei!
> ...




lol geil^^


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ehm gute frage 800 nach cristus?? oder so?^^



dann kannste dir mein alter ja ausrechen

ach ich habs dann bi ich 1208 järchn


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lol geil^^



und ich durfta dann den ganzen drack weg machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (21. Mai 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> kommt ein opel und fährt ihn tötlich an
> fan : warum
> fahrer: opel. aus freude am fahren






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Opel. Aus Freude am Fahren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das heist: BMW. Freude am Fahren!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> dann kannste dir mein alter ja ausrechen
> 
> ach ich habs dann bi ich 1208 järchn



naja bin mir abe rnet sicher^^


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Opel. Aus Freude am Fahren?
> ...




sry


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Opel. Aus Freude am Fahren?
> ...



also ich glaub es war Opel^^


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> genialen wetter wtf?? also bei uns ist es kalt und bewölkt -.-
> 
> warum Toyota??



bei uns im saarland ist gutes wetter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
na okay die luft geht ein wenig und es sind ein paar wölkchen da aber ist so okay.

na kennst die toyota werbung nicht?

die sagen am ende ihrer werbung immer:"nichts ist unmöglich - TOYOTA"


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

ich meine auch opel


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

Teho , schön das du son großer Hellsing Fan bist, aber der Kerl heißt AlucarD .... in deiner Sig fehlt n D ;-)


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> bei uns im saarland ist gutes wetter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ach ich schaue zu wenig tv^^

so vllt 1 mal alle 2 wochen^^


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Teho , schön das du son großer Hellsing Fan bist, aber der Kerl heißt AlucarD .... in deiner Sig fehlt n D ;-)




danke das weis ich auch aber is mir nochent aufgefallen das ich mich verschrieb thx


----------



## Suske (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach ich schaue zu wenig tv^^
> 
> so vllt 1 mal alle 2 wochen^^



Mach dir nichts draus, ich schaue gar kein Tv, läuft ja doch nur Schrott, also kann ich mir das Geld auch Sparen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (21. Mai 2008)

Xely, wo bist du, ich brauch deine Hilfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du als Münchnerin musst mir doch zustimmen, dass es BMW. Freude am Fahren. heist!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Einfach mit Opel beschmutzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach ich schaue zu wenig tv^^
> 
> so vllt 1 mal alle 2 wochen^^



ich gucke auch nicht soviel fern.

hab ja erst um 16:15 uhr feierabend und direkt nach der arbeit fahre ich zu meinen pferden.
ab und an guck ich mir mal einen film um 20:15 uhr an.
aber es nervt mich das meistens die WERBUNG vom FILM unterbrochen wird statt umgekehrt


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Suske schrieb:


> Mach dir nichts draus, ich schaue gar kein Tv, läuft ja doch nur Schrott, also kann ich mir das Geld auch Sparen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich guck nur halbes tv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mit einem auge wenn mein bruder mistgebaut hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dann darf er machma bei mir gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (21. Mai 2008)

Alucard ist einfach nur hammer. Bin mal gespannt auf den nächsten Band was die Nazis genau ins Blut gemischt haben um ihn zu killen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Xely, wo bist du, ich brauch deine Hilfe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Opel was war das nochmal? Ach diese Einkaufsnussschale oder?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Xely, wo bist du, ich brauch deine Hilfe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




BMW AUDI und MERCEDES sind doch scheise genauso wie Porsche ^^

naja oke Audi geht noch aber BMW bä türken auto Porsche hässlich mercedes naja sehen auch net so imba aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

klappe zu ItaloSpanier ^^


----------



## Slavery (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Opel was war das nochmal? Ach diese Einkaufsnussschale oder?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja genau die Nussschale 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke Xely  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Natsu, gibt es in der Schweiz Autos?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Ich hoff du kommst aus der Schweiz^^)


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> klappe zu ItaloSpanier ^^



......

ne jetzt im ernst so ziemlich jede rtürke fährt in der schweiz mti einem BMW rum


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Mai 2008)

ja es ist glaub ich bmw


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Alucard ist einfach nur hammer. Bin mal gespannt auf den nächsten Band was die Nazis genau ins Blut gemischt haben um ihn zu killen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




/sign und ich will band 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ja genau die Nusschale
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja aber keine schwiezer marke^^

wir fahren hier alles ^^

wobei das schnelste auto ist schneller als ein Bugatti und komtm aus de rshcwiez mal schauen ob ich den artikel finden suchen geh^^


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

oke hab was anderes gefunden rofl

http://www.20min.ch/auto/service/story/26648282

und hie rdas auto

http://www.20min.ch/auto/conceptcars/story/14738674

für die schwulen lol

http://www.20min.ch/auto/service/story/12026413


----------



## Suske (21. Mai 2008)

Also ich verschwinde jetzt mal, da ich ja noch knappe 4 Stunden Zeit habe, bis mein Server wider Online ist, hau ich mich nochmal aufs Ohr =)

Also man sieht/liest sich mal, euch noch einen schönen Tag =)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Suske


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Suske schrieb:


> Also ich verschwinde jetzt mal, da ich ja noch knappe 4 Stunden Zeit habe, bis mein Server wider Online ist, hau ich mich nochmal aufs Ohr =)
> 
> Also man sieht/liest sich mal, euch noch einen schönen Tag =)
> 
> ...




lol ciao ciao


----------



## Ladislaus (21. Mai 2008)

Lol da muss ich Natsu recht geben... wenn man bmw oder benz sieht ist es bestimmt ein türke (nichts gegen türken,will niemanden beleidigen hier) aber ist einfach mal so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn wir schon bei autos sind... @Natsu, warum audi geht so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... was fährst dann du  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

AUDI FTW


----------



## Slavery (21. Mai 2008)

Natsu, beschwer dich nich über deutsche Autos wenn ihr nich mal welche bauen könnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja und gibt es bei euch Türken? Dachte die sind alle bei uns!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Nichts gegen Türken)


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> oke hab was anderes gefunden rofl
> 
> http://www.20min.ch/auto/service/story/26648282




wie kommt man auf sone idee


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Natsu, beschwer dich nich über deutsche Autos wenn ihr nich mal welche bauen könnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



in der schweiz is der % anteil größer


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Natsu, beschwer dich nich über deutsche Autos wenn ihr nich mal welche bauen könnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wie ihr euch alle wieder rausredet dass ihr nichts gegen Türken habt xD
Ich hab was gegen Türken!! Nur leider nichts effektives..


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

auch gut


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> auch gut




Deine Sig ist zu groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wie ihr euch alle wieder rausredet dass ihr nichts gegen Türken habt xD
> Ich hab was gegen Türken!! Nur leider nichts effektives..




Xely, hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

aber türken blut is dreckig und schmeckt net


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

ehm also die schweiz besteht 1/3 aus ausländern und gehören zwar auch dazu bin aber ganz lieb ^^ ne und wir haben also mehr türken als ihr^^ 

ich fahre einen Toyota Mr2


----------



## Slavery (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ehm also die schweiz besteht 1/3 aus ausländern und gehören zwar auch dazu bin aber ganz lieb ^^ ne und wir haben also mehr türken als ihr^^
> 
> ich fahre einen Toyota Mr2



Prozentual, ja, aber Anzahltechnisch sind die bei uns überlegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nen Japaner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Prozentual, ja, aber Anzahltechnisch sind die bei uns überlegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



joa das schon^^

ach japan hat einfahc geil aussehende autos 

bmw sehen fast alle gleich aus in meinen augen ^^


----------



## Ladislaus (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ehm also die schweiz besteht 1/3 aus ausländern und gehören zwar auch dazu bin aber ganz lieb ^^ ne und wir haben also mehr türken als ihr^^
> 
> ich fahre einen Toyota Mr2



ich meine so einer wie du, das ist doch ok  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber es gibt andere die ich nicht so mag...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ah okey... Toyota  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  passt find ich, aber hätt dir ehre ein Seat oder Fiat zugetraut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (21. Mai 2008)

Natsu für dein Auto bekommst erst ma nochma 100bonuspunkte bei mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> aber türken blut is dreckig und schmeckt net



Genau! Nach Döner, Kümmel und Knoblauch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladislaus (21. Mai 2008)

jo aber döner ist schon was feines  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> joa das schon^^
> 
> ach japan hat einfahc geil aussehende autos
> 
> bmw sehen fast alle gleich aus in meinen augen ^^



Ja, das hör ich oft genug, BMW fahren nur Türken, blablabla, find trotzdem das son 318er einfach nur top aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin grad mit meinem Bruder in Verhandlungen getreten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Natsu für dein Auto bekommst erst ma nochma 100bonuspunkte bei mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



danke danke^^

mein auto wurde in deutshcland schon als ferarri bezeichnet -.- so an einem fussballspiel doer so naja

der hat dan gesagt achtung platz da ein Ferrari...... (hab kein toyota zeichen vorne und ist tiefergeleit ....)


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

Leute zügelt euch mal n bissl, von wegen dreckiges Blut, wenn das hier einer liest is der schöne Mittwochsfred weg, also pssst


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Leute zügelt euch mal n bissl, von wegen dreckiges Blut, wenn das hier einer liest is der schöne Mittwochsfred weg, also pssst



:x


----------



## Slavery (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Genau! Nach Döner, Kümmel und Knoblauch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe, kennst du nich das Lied "Döner macht schöner" ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, Türken schwören darauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Maradil hat Recht, also pssssst jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Leute zügelt euch mal n bissl, von wegen dreckiges Blut, wenn das hier einer liest is der schöne Mittwochsfred weg, also pssst



stellt euch vor wir würden jeden tag so in de rarbeit schreiben lol keine würde mehr arbeiten ^^ 

am ende müssen wir ein arbeitslosen thread aufmachen ^^


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hehe, kennst du nich das Lied "Döner macht schöner" ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hör mir auf.. den Schmarn darf ich mir in der Berufsschule immer anhören -.-


----------



## Ladislaus (21. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Leute zügelt euch mal n bissl, von wegen dreckiges Blut, wenn das hier einer liest is der schöne Mittwochsfred weg, also pssst




hmm.. stimmt schon!


----------



## Ruven (21. Mai 2008)

Na inner schweiz macht auch das auto tunen mehr spss kenn da en paar nette Garagen...
Fahr ja auch en Jogurthbecher aber anderes Material... ich sag nur V-Tec und Schlafaugen


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> hmm.. stimmt schon!



ja genau ich meine deutsches blut shcmeckt net besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist eh alles gleich


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Ach da fällt mir was ein (um dem ganzen hier mal wieder den WoW-Touch zu verleihen..)
Ihr habt doch bestimmt die neue Walrossfraktion gesehn?!
Stellt euch mal vor es gäbe da ein Fraktionsmount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ach da fällt mir was ein (um dem ganzen hier mal wieder den WoW-Touch zu verleihen..)
> Ihr habt doch bestimmt die neue Walrossfraktion gesehn?!
> Stellt euch mal vor es gäbe da ein Fraktionsmount
> 
> ...



dagegen -.-

will ein pungu -.-


----------



## Slavery (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hör mir auf.. den Schmarn darf ich mir in der Berufsschule immer anhören -.-



Des is natürlich blöd, ich krieg die Krise wenn ich des hör  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Von Deppen -> für Deppen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Des is natürlich blöd, ich krieg die Krise wenn ich des hör
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Ich hab ne Zwiebel aufn Kopp ich bin en Döööönaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dagegen -.-
> 
> will ein pungu -.-




me²  Pingu ftw!!


----------



## Ladislaus (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dagegen -.-
> 
> will ein pungu -.-



geil einen pungu, der macht dem pingu ja richtig konkurenz... LOL

apropos pingu kennt ihr Kaydee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

yeah, Pingu 4 evaaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da is Papi mal 5 minuten pullern und ihr dreht hier voll am rad (Türken geflame)


----------



## Slavery (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Zwiebel aufn Kopp ich bin en Döööönaaa :woot:




...denn Dööööönaaa macht schööööönaaa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> geil einen pungu, der macht dem pingu ja richtig konkurenz... LOL
> 
> apropos pingu kennt ihr Kaydee
> 
> ...



ne

ja pungu wow version von pingus^^

juhu in 9 min essen muahaha 8 min^^


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dagegen -.-
> 
> will ein pungu -.-




Ist ein Pungu dann die männliche Form vom Pingu und heißen die Kinder dann Pingas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Mai 2008)

jetzt solangsam macht mir dracula verschnitt auch angst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ist ein Pungu dann die männliche Form vom Pingu und heißen die Kinder dann Pingas?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne Pinga = schwester von Pingu^^


----------



## Ladislaus (21. Mai 2008)

lol muss mal suchen, son türke der die pingu serie verarscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

geschmacksache, aber ist noch lustig...

ich such mal eben homepage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (21. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> yeah, Pingu 4 evaaaaa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tschuldichkeit Papi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> lol muss mal suchen, son türke der die pingu serie verarscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich finds scheise -.-

der macht Pingu kaputt


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Tschuldichkeit Papi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nicht die Mama! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Nicht die Mama!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe Die Dinos

bäm bäm


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw, ich glaub unser Dracula hat seine Sig falsch übersetzt ^^


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hehe Die Dinos
> 
> bäm bäm




Jaa die sind toll, hab ich mich immer als kleines Mädl angekuckt ^^
<3 die Omma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Nicht die Mama!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Dinos, oder wie hieß das?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ok habs gerade gelesen, war zu langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

Ich bin müde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Ich bin müde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Geh schlafen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Jaa die sind toll, hab ich mich immer als kleines Mädl angekuckt ^^
> <3 die Omma
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



joa das waren noch zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladislaus (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich finds scheise -.-
> 
> der macht Pingu kaputt



NEE das ist mal geil... hab mal was auf youtube gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja wer kein ton hat, halt bissel blöd, für alle ausser die schwiizerdütsch verstehen, wirds bissel schwer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

---> Pingu macht Problem

ka ob ich das jetzt richtig eingefügt habe ^^


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

Bin daha, wer noch ?


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Geh schlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaub, da hätte mein Chef was dagegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (21. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Ich bin müde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schlafen hilft, hab ich mal so gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Könntest mal ausprobieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Ich glaub, da hätte mein Chef was dagegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja nur glauben reicht net also machs mal dan wiest du sicher bescheid^^

ich bin mal ESSEN bis in 20 min^^


----------



## Slavery (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja nur glauben reicht net also machs mal dan wiest du sicher bescheid^^
> 
> ich bin mal ESSEN bis in 20 min^^



Mahlzeit, lass dir schmecken und nimm mir was mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja nur glauben reicht net also machs mal dan wiest du sicher bescheid^^
> 
> ich bin mal ESSEN bis in 20 min^^



Lass es dir schmecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Muss grad für die Firma ne neue Internetseite programmieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> NEE das ist mal geil... hab mal was auf youtube gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dann doch lieber die Pinguingeschichte -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7_3Z_JoJUI ^^


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

Ging es nicht gerade noch um "Die Dinos" ??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Ging es nicht gerade noch um "Die Dinos" ??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jop, wizo?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (21. Mai 2008)

So muss dann auch mal weg...zu nem Lieferanten -.-

Bis nachmittag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cya !!


----------



## Ruven (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Zwiebel aufn Kopp ich bin en Döööönaaa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt weiss ich auch wieso ich dich anknabbern wollt aber Untod näää pfui gammelfleisch lässt grüßen !!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

Die sind mir auf Anhieb symphatischer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Baby>Oma>Papa>Bruder>Schwester>Mama aye?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja...Und dann war'n ja da noch die vertrottelten Arbeitskollegen und der tyrannische Big Boss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Die sind mir auf Anhieb symphatischer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Baby und Omma sind die besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Läuft das eigentlich noch irgendwo? Ich fand das immer so toll :>


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Baby und Omma sind die besten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ab und an noch auf Super RTL soweit ich weiß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kenn sowieso schon alle Folgen in- und auswendig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Ab und an noch auf Super RTL soweit ich weiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mhm youtube findest sicher was^^ oder myvideo doer wie das heist^^

ach ja REEEEEEEE  muahaha jetzt bin ich voll^^

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach ja REEEEEEEE  muahaha jetzt bin ich voll^^




Dafür geh ich gleich essen :] ^^


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm youtube findest sicher was^^ oder myvideo doer wie das heist^^
> 
> ach ja REEEEEEEE  muahaha jetzt bin ich voll^^
> 
> mfg



wb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hats gemundet?


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> wb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



joa hats was auch immer das heist^^

ja xely weis ich schon^^ wehe du bsit heute nachmittag wieder so unaktiv -.- wie letzt ewochen 

sonnst spinnt maradil wieder

^^


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

mal ne frage kann man di eeltern anklagen wen sie mir internet wegnehmen oder verbieten das ich kein internet haben kann (wen ich es mir selber holen würde?)....


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

wat ? wieso spinn ich ^^


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mal ne frage kann man di eeltern anklagen wen sie mir internet wegnehmen oder verbieten das ich kein internet haben kann (wen ich es mir selber holen würde?)....



Würdest du sowieso nicht tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem sind wir nicht in Amerika  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw: Haben uns für 12:30 Pizza in die Firma bestellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## das Tir (21. Mai 2008)

*stellt einen Teller mit Keksen auf und winkt gähnend in die Runde* Moin


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

das schrieb:


> *stellt einen Teller mit Keksen auf und winkt gähnend in die Runde* Moin



Guten Morgen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

alder, Tir hats immer gut, jeden Mittwoch erst um 12 hier antanzen, das isn Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

warum net werd dieses jahr noch 20 und kann nicht ausziehen weils shceise teuer ist und die verbeiten mi internet zu haben -.-


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> warum net werd dieses jahr noch 20 und kann nicht ausziehen weils shceise teuer ist und die verbeiten mi internet zu haben -.-



Warum das denn??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## das Tir (21. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> alder, Tir hats immer gut, jeden Mittwoch erst um 12 hier antanzen, das isn Leben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh glaub mir, so gut ist dieses Leben garnicht *g* Obwohl die Zeiten, wann ich aufstehen und ins Bett kann, ein Traum sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (21. Mai 2008)

Ned mal Gsichtsaggro bekommen und das bis zum Mittag iss das schwach.... 
Bin dann ma wech für heute... Schönes WE und frohes Spielen euch...
Ciao ciao...


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

bin auch erstmal was futtern, bis später ihr Lieben und ärgert mir die Xely nicht ^^


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> bin auch erstmal was futtern, bis später ihr Lieben und ärgert mir die Xely nicht ^^



Lass es dir schmecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Noch 20min bis Pizza inc  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Warum das denn??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




also da ich noch in de rausbildung bin krieg ich ja sau wenig geld

naja eltern sind gegen pc internet wow halt alles was mit pc zu thun hat

nagut also ich bin meistens schon um 5 zuhause dan schau ich mal obes halt ws zu tun gibt bleib noch unten und so bei mutter oder so (naja iltaniener und spanier ganz anders als deutsche -.-) oke dan bin ich etwa am pc pro tag halt so 5-6 stunden aber spiele net immer wow also net 5-6 stunden^^ diese woche muss ich für einen vortrag was machen juhu ohne internet top naja hab was internet fliegt alle paar mins raus naja egal und die nehmen mir den shceis internet immer wieder weg

letzte woche mittwoch 2 boss za bäm internet weg -.-


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja eltern sind gegen pc internet wow halt alles was mit pc zu thun hat



Wir leben im Jahr 2008 oO Du solltest dich mal mit deinen Eltern unterhalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Wir leben im Jahr 2008 oO Du solltest dich mal mit deinen Eltern unterhalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kannst vergessen bringt ncihts die sagen immer ich soll mehr raus mhm vllt wollen sie das ich mich jeden abend zusaufen gehen (trink zwar kein alk aber naja) oder ich kann von mir aus schon jeden tag weg gehe halt imer zu einem freund mti lap und gut ist 

was auch geil ist die würden mir sogar am liebsten verbieten meien freundin zu sehen -.- und ich sehe sie gerade man nur alle 3 wochen weil sie sonst rumweinen 

naja


----------



## das Tir (21. Mai 2008)

Soderle, ich bin dann auch mal wieder weg. Noch ein wenig schlaf nachholen, hab ja noch 3h Zeit, bis die Nachtwache wieder on ist XD

Also, machts gut, schönen Mittwoch noch *in die Runde wink*


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> kannst vergessen bringt ncihts die sagen immer ich soll mehr raus mhm vllt wollen sie das ich mich jeden abend zusaufen gehen (trink zwar kein alk aber naja) oder ich kann von mir aus schon jeden tag weg gehe halt imer zu einem freund mti lap und gut ist
> 
> was auch geil ist die würden mir sogar am liebsten verbieten meien freundin zu sehen -.- und ich sehe sie gerade man nur alle 3 wochen weil sie sonst rumweinen
> 
> naja



Hui...klingt ja alles ziemlich streng und extrem altbacken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber lass mal-mein Dad war mal genauso drauf! Grundsätzlich gegen alle "neu"modische Technik...sprich: Handy, PC, Internet...einfach alles! Bis er dann mal den Schuss gehört hat und jetzt geht er vollkommen drauf fest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich sag nur Navi, Handy,...Sitzt den ganzen Tag da und spielt mit rum xD Wird nicht mehr lange dauern, da sitzt er da mitm Laptop und hackt sich ins Pendagon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das mit deiner Freundin kann ich allerdings ganz und gar nicht nachvollziehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bleibt für dich nur noch zu hoffen, dass deine Ellis auch irgendwann einmal zur Besinnung kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin ja nunmehr auch schon 22 und hab längere Zeit ne eigene Wohnung (seit ich 18 bin)...von daher hab ich mit solchen Problemen schon länger nicht mehr zu kämpfen. Aber wie gesagt: war nur mein Dad-aber bei ihm hats sich ja nun (glücklicherweise) ins Gegenteil umgekehrt^^


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

naja ich glaube net mal schauen was ich da machen kann hoffe so schnel wie es geht da raus zu kommen^^


----------



## Davidor (21. Mai 2008)

das schrieb:


> Soderle, ich bin dann auch mal wieder weg. Noch ein wenig schlaf nachholen, hab ja noch 3h Zeit, bis die Nachtwache wieder on ist XD
> 
> Also, machts gut, schönen Mittwoch noch *in die Runde wink*



schlaf NACHHOLEN? I lol'd

Morgen zusammen,hat man mal früh Schulschluss und dann läuft WoW bis um 3 nicht -.-


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

Davidor schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,hat man mal früh Schulschluss und dann läuft WoW bis um 3 nicht -.-



Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

falscher server gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacPapa (21. Mai 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> ok leute ich bin... wann hat nomma dracula gelebt?






Natsumee schrieb:


> ehm gute frage 800 nach cristus?? oder so?^^



Vlad III. Dr&#259;culea (* um 1431; † 1476), deutsch „Sohn des Drachen“ 

knapp daneben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

MacPapa schrieb:


> Vlad III. Dr&#259;culea (* um 1431; † 1476), deutsch „Sohn des Drachen“
> 
> knapp daneben
> 
> ...



mist^^ naja hab auch nur mal geraten^^


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Ree *Erdbeeren mampf*
Aber ab Eins im Meeting ^.^

btw: meine Mum findet WoW klasse und schaut oft voll gern zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei ich ja jetzt nicht mehr daheim wohn und dass immer seltener vorkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Genau! Nach Döner, Kümmel und Knoblauch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Slavery schrieb:


> Hehe, kennst du nich das Lied "Döner macht schöner" ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ihr wisst schon dass der döner in berlin von 2 studenten entdeckt wurde


Jenny84 schrieb:


> jetzt solangsam macht mir dracula verschnitt auch angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
sollte er auch


----------



## Manitu2007 (21. Mai 2008)

Was ist mit "Schattenbrand" los? Der abysische Rat ist immer noch nicht  oben auch laut Realmstatus..Naja egal muss eh gleich zur schicht..euch noch frohes schaffen


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

MacPapa schrieb:


> Vlad III. Dr&#259;culea (* um 1431; † 1476), deutsch „Sohn des Drachen“
> 
> knapp daneben
> 
> ...




danke danke dann komm ich eben bloß auf etwa 550 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

was denkt ihr spiel ich horde oder bin ich allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Mai 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> ihr wisst schon dass der döner in berlin von 2 studenten entdeckt wurde
> 
> 
> sollte er auch




genau (ich weiß nur das der döner eigentlich gar net von den türken ist)

warum sollte ich angst haben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> warum sollte ich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




weil ichs gerne ag wenn man angst vor mir hat und wer keine hat hat bald nichts mehr ausser aua


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Mai 2008)

ohhh isch wehr misch jaaaa


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Nastumeeeeeee Maradiiiil Slaveryy wo seit ihr.. lasst mich doch nich so ganz alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

horde oder alli


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Nastumeeeeeee Maradiiiil Slaveryy wo seit ihr.. lasst mich doch nich so ganz alleine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sry scheis windows update nervt^^

na wie hats den geshcmeckt?^^

juhu erster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sry scheis windows update nervt^^
> 
> na wie hats den geshcmeckt?^^
> 
> ...




Gut ^^
Bin jetz erst mal ne halbe Stunde wech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

mhm oke bis später


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Mai 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> horde oder alli




ich weiß nicht warum aber ich würde alli sagen


----------



## Xall13 (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> btw: meine Mum findet WoW klasse und schaut oft voll gern zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



meine mum kann mit wow so garnichts anfangen.. und mit meinem vater will ic garnicht erst anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Nastumeeeeeee Maradiiiil Slaveryy wo seit ihr.. lasst mich doch nich so ganz alleine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sorry Süße, war essen, aber nun bin ich wieder da ^^ um dir den Psycho vom Leib zu halten ^^


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

wer ist den der psycho??


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

unser Dracula


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> unser Dracula






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

wo kommstn du plötzlich her O_o


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

was dagegen imerhin eine neue frau hier^^


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Ach ich reich euch wohl nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geh ich mich halt im Kaffee ertränken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoubleJ (21. Mai 2008)

@Natsumee: Jetzt weiss ich endlich wo du immer für 15 Min in unseren Gruul Rais hinverschwunden bist. Anstatt auf dich zu warten hätten wir nur nen Post hier reinsetzen brauche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie dem auch sei, na wie läufts bei euch?

P.s.: Ich hock grad in der Arbeit also nicht wundern wenn ich nicht sofort antworten kann


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ach ich reich euch wohl nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja doch aber du warst ja weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ehm doubleJ wer bsit den du?^^


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja doch aber du warst ja weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Kannste auf seinem Profil sehen, das is auch son doofer Ally wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich geh jetz trotzdem mal Kaffee holn^.^


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> wo kommstn du plötzlich her O_o



bin aber doch schon irgentwann seit heute morgen da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




DoubleJ schrieb:


> @Natsumee: Jetzt weiss ich endlich wo du immer für 15 Min in unseren Gruul Rais hinverschwunden bist. Anstatt auf dich zu warten hätten wir nur nen Post hier reinsetzen brauche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hi so kanns gehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und noch jemand wo auf arbeit sich lieber mit internet beschäfftigt und so macht als würde man arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

stimmt^^

aso ja ne hat nichts mti dem heir zu tun bin hie rja nur mittwochs und alexi was mit eurer gilde passiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja schade eigendlich


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

Da bin ich wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Pizza war so gut wie kalt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

lol warum den das? war der so lahm ? keine mikro oder so im geschäft ? wir schon^^


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lol warum den das? war der so lahm ? keine mikro oder so im geschäft ? wir schon^^



Ich arbeite bei Jenoptik^^ Nen Geschäft kann man das nicht nennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit Für ne Mikrowelle in unserem Bereich hat's wohl trotzdem nicht gereicht -.-


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

naja keine ahnung^^

der name sagt mir jetzt nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

gibts auf pizza kein geld zurückgarantie wen man net zufrieden ist?^^


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

Xely, you are the only One :-*


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> gibts auf pizza kein geld zurückgarantie wen man net zufrieden ist?^^



Ich will ja jetzt nichts von dem 38cm langen Haar (wir haben gemessen) auf der Pizza von nem Kollegen erzählen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (21. Mai 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> und noch jemand wo auf arbeit sich lieber mit internet beschäfftigt und so macht als würde man arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



solange mein chef denkt, er bezahlt mich gut, solange tue ich, als ob ich gut arbeite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

loool nicht shclecht^^


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> loool nicht shclecht^^



Das Haar oder der Spruch von Hunter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Mai 2008)

meine rede  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine den spruch vom hunter


----------



## DoubleJ (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aso ja ne hat nichts mti dem heir zu tun bin hie rja nur mittwochs und alexi was mit eurer gilde passiert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



LT hat sich aufgelöst und die Stammspieler sind geschlossen zu Superior geweschselt. Klappt au ganz gut da im mom.


----------



## Mofeist (21. Mai 2008)

is euer server auch immer noch down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

Die Nachtwache grüßt


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Mai 2008)

keine ahnung hier ist das arbeitende volk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

naja, zumindest die, die so tun als würden sie arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Mofeist schrieb:


> is euer server auch immer noch down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ne sind arbeiten

@Alex und was habt ihr mit den anderen gemacht?^^ waren die so schlecht?


----------



## Mofeist (21. Mai 2008)

jo ich merks das ihr arbeiten seid >.< ! Darf man fragen was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> naja, zumindest die, die so tun als würden sie arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach quatsch wir arbeiten doch alle


wir lesen die post`s von anderen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Mai 2008)

Mofeist schrieb:


> jo ich merks das ihr arbeiten seid >.< ! Darf man fragen was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nee ohne scheiß sitze wirklich auf der arbeit bin aber nicht motiviert deswegen bin ich hier dann geht die zeit wenigstens schneller rum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

wo ist den xely wiede rhin für einen ekligen kaffee braucht man doch net so lange -.-^^


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Mai 2008)

warm ekelig?

bin auch den ganzen tag milchkaffee und schokomilch abwechselnt am trinken


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

naja kaffee schmeckt doch net^^

lieber einen eistee trinken^^


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

Mir fällt grad mal so auf, dass der Thread nicht nur unseren Mittwoch-Morgen rettet, sondern wohl eher den ganzen Tag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

bin IT-Kaufmann in einem großen Chemieunternehmen


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

IT-Systemelektroniker bei Jenoptik & Jenapharm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Mir fällt grad mal so auf, dass der Thread nicht nur unseren Mittwoch-Morgen rettet, sondern wohl eher den ganzen Tag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jop und wegen frage von dir war wegen dem haar^^

zur frage Informatiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jop und wegen frage von dir war wegen dem haar^^
> 
> zur frage Informatiker
> 
> ...



Das Schlimme ist ja, dass ich nicht einmal drauf geachtet hab, ob mit meiner Pizza alles im Reinen ist o.O

Wer weiß, was ich da alles mitgegessen hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Mai 2008)

bürokauffrau


----------



## hunter2701 (21. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Wer weiß, was ich das alles mitgegessen hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das willst du gar nicht wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ist schön ab und zu mal schön hier reinzuschauen. keine dummen kommentare und dergleiche. kommt echt gut hier, sehr entspannte runde, obwohl die pizza würde ich mir noch mal durch den kopf gehen lassen, sonst machst du bald sitzpause auf der keramikschüssel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

Macht ihr wirklich grad alle nichts?? Also ich bastel ja wenigstens noch ne HP zusamm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alt + TAB 4tw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> das willst du gar nicht wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes durch den Kopf gehen lassen wa^^


----------



## hunter2701 (21. Mai 2008)

nee ich mache nix, bin bei der telekom, wir machen nie was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hey, leute lasst die steine liegen, ich kann für eure verbinungsprobleme nix.

bin nur in der rechnungsprüfung und heute habe ich keine lust mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> bin nur in der rechnungsprüfung und heute habe ich keine lust mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hört sich ja spannend und abwechslungsreich an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit Was ist eigentlich mit unseren Pinguinen los?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (21. Mai 2008)

Toll ein unnötiger beitrag... NOOB!!!
Jeder Mensch der sein WoW öffnet kann auf dem Anmeldebilschirm RIESIG lesen, dass die Server wegen wartungsarbeiten down sind... OMG!
Wer so blöde ist das nicht lesen zu können kann Tetris spielen gehen omg...


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

wird alles wieder gut kleiner minderjähriger du

jo ich lebe keine ahnung was mti den anderen ist grrr


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

*meld*

bin noch da ^^ ich guck nur grad Hellsing, unser Draculaverschnitt heir hat micha uf die Idee gebrach XD

ja ich freu mich auch immerwieder auf den nächsten mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und da ich ab heute nachmittag langes WE habe mach ich jetzt auch nix mehr ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Mai 2008)

ha entschuldigung hunter aber SCHEISS TELEKOM!!!
die haben unseren anschluss 5x im schwarzwald gesucht obwohl wir denen ne postleitzahl angegeben hatten und dann rufen die dich noch an und sagen die adresse gibt es nicht hab einen von der telekom gefragt ob da nur unfähige und dumme leute hocken.

tja jetzt weiß ich ja was ihr den leiben langen tag macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nee war ein scherz ich hatte mich am ende vom gespräch bei dem mensch entschuldigt der konnte ja im grund genommen auch nix für.


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

abe15 schrieb:


> Toll ein unnötiger beitrag... NOOB!!!
> Jeder Mensch der sein WoW öffnet kann auf dem Anmeldebilschirm RIESIG lesen, dass die Server wegen wartungsarbeiten down sind... OMG!
> Wer so blöde ist das nicht lesen zu können kann Tetris spielen gehen omg...




ich hoffe für dichd as das nur Spass war sonst kannst dich heir gleich verpissen

edit: wieso steht da 13:12 Uhr O_o


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

abe15 schrieb:


> Toll ein unnötiger beitrag... NOOB!!!
> Jeder Mensch der sein WoW öffnet kann auf dem Anmeldebilschirm RIESIG lesen, dass die Server wegen wartungsarbeiten down sind... OMG!
> Wer so blöde ist das nicht lesen zu können kann Tetris spielen gehen omg...



Da ist ja endlich dat Quotenkiddie, das versucht die Stimmung zu vermiesen und nicht ansatzweise diesen Thread versteht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

Quotenkiddie is gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

wir haben shcon 14.21 oder?^^ hoffe buffed forums uhr geht falsch und die die uhr bei uns^^ joa nehme mal an

XEEEEEEEEEEEELYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY wo du sein?^^


----------



## hunter2701 (21. Mai 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ha entschuldigung hunter aber SCHEISS TELEKOM!!!
> die haben unseren anschluss 5x im schwarzwald gesucht obwohl wir denen ne postleitzahl angegeben hatten und dann rufen die dich noch an und sagen die adresse gibt es nicht hab einen von der telekom gefragt ob da nur unfähige und dumme leute hocken.
> 
> tja jetzt weiß ich ja was ihr den leiben langen tag macht
> ...



da brauchst du dich nicht zu entschuldigen, es stimmt ja, dass viele deppen bei uns sind, meistens noch die beamten, aber die meisten fehler passieren durch die eingekaufen firmen. die wollen nur schnell ihr geld und das bekommen sie schon wenn sie da waren, ob sie etwas gemacht haben ist wurst, hauptsache sie waren da.

ich mache nur die kontenabstimmung und prüfung der rechnungen, habe also mit den anschlüssen nix zu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es lebe die buchhaltung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zu dem aggro-typen da oben, sry weiss den namen nicht mehr ( der mit dem wort NOO, geh mal deinen kühlschrank raiden und erzähle uns morgen vom loot, dann klappt es auch mit dem nachbarn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> zu dem aggro-typen da oben, sry weiss den namen nicht mehr ( der mit dem wort NOO, geh mal deinen kühlschrank raiden und erzähle uns morgen vom loot, dann klappt es auch mit dem nachbarn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Amen.

Obwohl es vielleicht sogar besser wäre, wenn er sein offenes Fenster raided  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoubleJ (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> @Alex und was habt ihr mit den anderen gemacht?^^ waren die so schlecht?



Einige haben aufgehört (nun WAR Beta oder AOC), ein paar haben den Server gechanged und nen paar sind ihre eigenen Wege gegangen


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

Hm, das heißt Schule is aus oder ? gleich kommen die Kleinen anch Hause und merken das die Server down sind, dann gibts hier ne Flut an neuen Threads XD


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Hm, das heißt Schule is aus oder ? gleich kommen die Kleinen anch Hause und merken das die Server down sind, dann gibts hier ne Flut an neuen Threads XD



Immer her damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Solang sie nicht so niveaulos sind, wie die vom "NOOB"-Typen^^ Aber ich ahne Schlimmes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (21. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Obwohl es vielleicht sogar besser wäre, wenn er sein offenes Fenster raided
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*lach weg*
meinst du, der kommt unfallfrei soweit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

DoubleJ schrieb:


> Einige haben aufgehört (nun WAR Beta oder AOC), ein paar haben den Server gechanged und nen paar sind ihre eigenen Wege gegangen



mhm ich verstehe nicht warum man gleich transt vorallem verstehe ich das net mit exodus weis net waren doch alles itemgeil oder?
naja wir haben am samstag den 4ten boss za gelegt und 2 bosse in time gepackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also bei uns wird das noch bald können wir auch shcon intern 25er gehen wobei ich stark nach kara + equipten leute suche ist halt shcon schwer -.-


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> meinst du, der kommt unfallfrei soweit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD

Ganz ährlisch? ....Nääääh!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> da brauchst du dich nicht zu entschuldigen, es stimmt ja, dass viele deppen bei uns sind, meistens noch die beamten, aber die meisten fehler passieren durch die eingekaufen firmen. die wollen nur schnell ihr geld und das bekommen sie schon wenn sie da waren, ob sie etwas gemacht haben ist wurst, hauptsache sie waren da.
> 
> ich mache nur die kontenabstimmung und prüfung der rechnungen, habe also mit den anschlüssen nix zu tun.
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bin auch in der buchhaltung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

na auf jeden fall haben wir ihn vergrault ^^

*KINDER VERBOTEN - Schild aufstellt*


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> na auf jeden fall haben wir ihn vergrault ^^



Wer weiß, wie lang der zum Tippen braucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

naja denke der ist 16 tippe ich mal 15 war er als er das profil gemacht hat mhm zurückgeblieben im geistigen alter 


wobei bin fast 20 aber manchmal auch 14^^

mfg


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Mai 2008)

ein finger such system  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder komm 2 finger such system wir wollen ja nicht so sein.


----------



## hunter2701 (21. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Wer weiß, wie lang der zum Tippen braucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hoffentlich klempt seine tastatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schön, hier nette leute getroffen zu haben, findet man leider nicht mehr so oft (siehe unseren Aggro-NOO
ich glaube, ich gucke mal öfter hier rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@jenny84, dass schöne daran ist doch, man hat immer internet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wir wollen ja nicht so sein.



Eben^^ Und schon gar nicht so sein wie er-von daher /stop flame  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie lange müsst ihr heute noch schweißtreibend arbeiten? Bin ich der König mit 16:45??


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

ich hab morgen schule -.-

xely wo bsit wieviel kaffee trinskt du? -.- 10 hl??

ich kann schon um 16 uhr gehen werd abe rbis 16 uhr 20 da sein denk ich^^


----------



## hunter2701 (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja denke der ist 16 tippe ich mal 15 war er als er das profil gemacht hat mhm zurückgeblieben im geistigen alter
> wobei bin fast 20 aber manchmal auch 14^^
> 
> mfg



1. es kommt nur auf die geistige und nicht auf die körperliche reife an und
2. nur wer erwachsen wird und gelernt hat kind zu bleiben, ist wirklich erwachsen (irgendein schriftsteller)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (21. Mai 2008)

16:45 uhr, hui hast mein mitleid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich könnte schon gehen, aber will freitag um 10 uhr nach hause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also bleibe ich noch ne stunde oder 1 1/2

also bist du mit 16:45 der könig, gratz ^^


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

dan bin ich ja der ober erwachsene ne

man muss nur wissen wann man seine *kindsein* einsetzen kann^^


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich hab morgen schule -.-
> 
> xely wo bsit wieviel kaffee trinskt du? -.- 10 hl??
> 
> ich kann schon um 16 uhr gehen werd abe rbis 16 uhr 20 da sein denk ich^^




So in etwa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne auch gleich wieder schnell im Meeting, danach bis um halb sechs am Arbeitsplatz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> 2. nur wer erwachsen wird und gelernt hat kind zu bleiben, ist wirklich erwachsen (irgendein schriftsteller)
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nennen wir ihn Erich Kästner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw: Ich bin Kööönig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (kennt das wer aus dem Werner-Film?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

wie gesagt, hier is jeden Mittwoch was los, ich finde diesen thread hier auch sehr geil und stimmungsgeladen ^^is mir immer wieder eine Freude hier reinzuschaun ^^


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> So in etwa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




na toll -.-


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Mai 2008)

mein mitleid ich geh um 16:15 uhr zu meinen pferden bzw hab ich um 16:15 uhr feierabend bis ich dann bei den pferden bin ist 17 uhr und freitags muss ich nur bis 14:45 uhr arbeiten bin aber meistens bis 15 uhr in der firma


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Ihr habt ein Leben Oo.. 16:45.. Himmel! xD


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> und freitags muss ich nur bis 14:45 uhr arbeiten



Is bei mir glücklicherweise haargenauso   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Nennen wir ihn Erich Kästner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja kenn ich weiß den zusammenhang aber leider nicht mehr


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ihr habt ein Leben Oo.. 16:45.. Himmel! xD


 
Willst mir doch nicht erzählen, dass du jeden Tag bis halb sechs arbeiten musst?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ja kenn ich weiß den zusammenhang aber leider nicht mehr



Die spielen doch da dieses Würfelspiel (auch Lügen-Max genannt-wo man mit ner 21 gewinnt)....Und als Eckardt König wird-weiß nich xD Da zeruppts mich jedesmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Ich will nen Butterbroot!" XD

Einfach zu geil^^


----------



## hunter2701 (21. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> btw: Ich bin Kööönig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hey ich bin schleswig-holsteiner und WERNER ist einer von uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


klar kenne ich den spruch, ich bin köööönig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

leider ist die gute goldene a****karte gerade Xelyna gewandert, sry    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Willst mir doch nicht erzählen, dass du jeden Tag bis halb sechs arbeiten musst?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außer wenn ich Berufsschule hab, dann nur bis ..halb vier?!


----------



## hunter2701 (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Jup
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du musst mal früher aufstehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> du musst mal früher aufstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wann fängstn du an??


----------



## hazZzard (21. Mai 2008)

Was auch immer man tut, wo auch immer man hinsieht bei Blizzard es ist immer die selbe Frage jeden Mittwoch: 

Sind es Programierer oder sitzen Affen an den Servern? 

Die erste Stimme geht an die Affen und wenns Programierer sind dann sollten sie vllt doch Affen einstellen - die sind nicht schneller aber billiger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

hazZzard schrieb:


> und wenns Programierer sind dann sollten sie vllt doch Affen einstellen - die sind nicht schneller aber billiger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Affen sind in der Unterhaltung teurer als nen human-being  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit Besonders wenn sie an einem Computer sitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

< wieder busy bis später^^


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Mai 2008)

ich fang um 7:15 uhr jeden morgen an.

gib den affen ne banane und sie machen alles für dich, probier das mal bei nem programier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich fang um 7:15 uhr jeden morgen an.



Irgendwas machst du falsch o.O



Jenny84 schrieb:


> gib den affen ne banane und sie machen alles für dich, probier das mal bei nem programier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nem Programmierer gibst du nen Kaffee und er macht alles^^ Ich sprech aus Erfahrung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoubleJ (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm ich verstehe nicht warum man gleich transt vorallem verstehe ich das net mit exodus weis net waren doch alles itemgeil oder?
> naja wir haben am samstag den 4ten boss za gelegt und 2 bosse in time gepackt
> 
> 
> ...



Na ja, Exodus und Insu sind ne andere WoW Welt, das können wir nicht verstehen Nastu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber schon merkwürdig das die sich langsam alle auflösen.

Wir haben am So endlich ZA gecleared (Am Hex dauerwhiping und dann Jin im 2ten Try^^)
Ansonsten sind wir gestern dauergewhiped bei Lady Vash *kotz* (P.s: wenn einer nen guten Tipp hat für Vashy Phase 2 immer her damit, unser Problem war das Kiten der Feenschreiter)
Ansonsten SSC mit internen Clear und FDS ist Lootreaver down.
MH Trash-Loot farmen klappt auch schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Mai 2008)

dafür hab ich aber früh feierabend und davon ab wir nehmens hier nicht so ganz genau mit den arbeitszeiten. dann kommst beim chef mit dem spruch von wegen überstunden und wen nicht frei dann zahl mal schön und alles ist wunderbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

ich fange um 8.00 an ca udn höre so zwischen 16.30 auf gleitzeiten ftw^^


----------



## Clusta (21. Mai 2008)

Boahr, Vek'lor bis 18 Uhr down steht da jetzt. *Kriese krieg*
*Suizidanfall* xD


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

DoubleJ schrieb:


> Na ja, Exodus und Insu sind ne andere WoW Welt, das können wir nicht verstehen Nastu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja in der gilde wo du bsit kein wunder die ist ja auch schon bsichen älter als meine^^

bei uns wirds denk ich noch bischen dauern

bruachen dringend 1-2 gute heiler und 1-2 gute tanks


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Clusta schrieb:


> Boahr, Vek'lor bis 18 Uhr down steht da jetzt. *Kriese krieg*
> *Suizidanfall* xD



lool naja sei doch froh vllt habt ihr dan ab morgen 1 tag gratis und keine lags mehr^^


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

Ahhhsoooo-ich Depp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du warst das ja gar nicht mit dem bis halb sechs Jenny  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann is natürlich alles allright! Fang ja auch um die Zeit an. Dachte jetz nur versehentlich du fängst 07:15 an und machst jeden Tag bis halb sechs... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei mir läuft das mit dem Arbeitszeiten eigentlich auch ziemlich flexibel ab...als Administrator muss man ja öfter mal nen paar Überstunden schieben und kann dann eben wenn man möchte auch mal früher gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clusta (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lool naja sei doch froh vllt habt ihr dan ab morgen 1 tag gratis und keine lags mehr^^



Welche Lags? Hab noch keine bemerkt.
Aber naja.. kann ich mich mal mit was sinnvollem beschäftigen.
Irgendwelche Vorschläge? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

Clusta schrieb:


> Welche Lags? Hab noch keine bemerkt.
> Aber naja.. kann ich mich mal mit was sinnvollem beschäftigen.
> Irgendwelche Vorschläge?
> 
> ...



Buffed-Forum mit deinen geistigen Ergüssen bereichern?!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (21. Mai 2008)

jo tatsache schattenbrand is bis 18:00 down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausnahmsweise ;D (wie an fast jedem mittwoch, und ab und an einfach mal so spontan aus spaß)


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

dachte die server vom realmpool sturmangriff seien down^^


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dachte die server vom realmpool sturmangriff seien down^^



Woah-ich brauch nen Käff, sonst geh ich gleich down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein Hoch auf HTML!


----------



## hunter2701 (21. Mai 2008)

so bin auch erstmal weg, wünschen euch noch einen schönen tag und hoffe, wir lesen uns bald mal wieder.
auf danne


----------



## Hérault (21. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> so bin auch erstmal weg, wünschen euch noch einen schönen tag und hoffe, wir lesen uns bald mal wieder.
> auf danne



Bis spätestens Mittwoch vermute ich mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clusta (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dachte die server vom realmpool sturmangriff seien down^^



Nope, Schattenbrand und ein paar Englischsprachige Server sind down.

Sturmangriff war das mit dem 2000er ping und den zig dc's.


----------



## DoubleJ (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> bruachen dringend 1-2 gute heiler und 1-2 gute tanks



Was zahlste den  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Natsumee schrieb:


> dachte die server vom realmpool sturmangriff seien down^^



Wäre auch ma Zeit das dennen geholfen wird. Klingt ja echt übel wenn man sich das alles anhört mit all den Lags und Discos


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

jop seit ca 6 monaten haben die das naja

ehm in einer gilde reinzugehen wo glaub weniger member hat als superior und wir haben 5 frauen^^


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jop seit ca 6 monaten haben die das naja
> 
> ehm in einer gilde reinzugehen wo glaub weniger member hat als superior und wir haben 5 frauen^^



was soll das den heißen "wir haben 5 frauen"?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> was soll das den heißen "wir haben 5 frauen"?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja in der gilde


----------



## Telbion (21. Mai 2008)

DoubleJ schrieb:


> Was zahlste den
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da hat jemand Mitgefühl mit uns, wie schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

SO, guten Morgen erstmal, hat nich gedacht dass ich das zeitlich noch heute schaffe mich im Mittwochs-Thread zu verewigen.

Bis denne


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Mai 2008)

das hat sich aber nach diskriminierung angehört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

nee ich finds cool sollten noch mehr kommen^^

ist halt schön wen man ne frau im ts hör tund nicht nur männer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoubleJ (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja in der gilde



Der GL von Sup is auch ne Frau *G* Hum, du bezahlst nix, bzw. mit Frauen bestechen gilt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Telbion schrieb:


> Da hat jemand Mitgefühl mit uns, wie schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muss man ja, ich würds au nicht witzig finden bei jedem zweiten Raid nen Disco oder ne Latenz von 3k zu haben.


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Mai 2008)

ahhhhhh
nur hab ich leider bei mir weder ein micro noch ein program dafür aber spiel meist eh mit meinem freund es sei den der ist arbeiten oder spielt für sich seine 70 er


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

DoubleJ schrieb:


> Der GL von Sup is auch ne Frau *G* Hum, du bezahlst nix, bzw. mit Frauen bestechen gilt nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tz

kriegst 20 netherstoff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladislaus (21. Mai 2008)

KRASS ^^ die blizz page ist ja voll lahm ^^ bestimmt machen die was =)


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

So wieder da und bleib auch bissi ^^..
Hab ich was verpasst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> So wieder da und bleib auch bissi ^^..
> Hab ich was verpasst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



weniger^^

und wb


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> weniger^^
> 
> und wb




Hm.. hier ist ja gar nix mehr los ^^
Aber mich anmeckern *g*


----------



## Vatenkeist (21. Mai 2008)

amboassar bis 18 uhr down -WTF

geht mal ins glider forum da könnt ihr lachen ^^


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hm.. hier ist ja gar nix mehr los ^^
> Aber mich anmeckern *g*



ja weil du die ganze zeit weg warst -.-

naja bin auch bald weg


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Was ist ein glider forum? ^^


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Was ist ein glider forum? ^^



denke mal gilden Forum

so letzter post von mir ciao ciao bis nächste wochen

xelina dir noch eine schöne woche ich leider mti dir mrogen in der schule^^


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> denke mal gilden Forum
> 
> so letzter post von mir ciao ciao bis nächste wochen
> 
> xelina dir noch eine schöne woche ich leider mti dir mrogen in der schule^^




Muhaha guter Witz, morgen Feiertag und Freitag Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wünsch dir zwei schöne Arbeitstage *lach* ;D


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

ich verabschiede mich auch mal ins lange Wochenende :-) wünsch euch nochn schönen Tag und ne schöne Restwoche, wir sehn uns dann am Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CIAO :-*


----------



## Flavia_Nina (21. Mai 2008)

Schön, dass ihr alle weg seid - meine Server ist noch bis 20 Uhr down.... alles was ich dazu sagen wollen würde, wäre sicher nicht für ein Forum geeignet. 

*buuhhhhh* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maniac-kun (21. Mai 2008)

bin auf lordaeron und der ist auch bis 20 uhr down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und gleich muss ich schon los ins kino um indiana jones zu gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus-Black (21. Mai 2008)

F***
Tirion ma wieder am Längsten Down -.- WARUM BLIZZ, WARRUUUUUM?


----------



## SavagePoetry (21. Mai 2008)

Ja unser gute altes Tirion, hilft ja nix. wart nur gleich steht da bestimmt 22 Uhr


----------



## DOOMSDAY SARGE (21. Mai 2008)

SavagePoetry schrieb:


> Ja unser gute altes Tirion, hilft ja nix. wart nur gleich steht da bestimmt 22 Uhr


 nein   23 uhr ^^


----------



## klane_mieze (21. Mai 2008)

DOOMSDAY schrieb:


> nein   23 uhr ^^



toll wie immer Lordaeron down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie sollts auch anders sein?
Kara 20:00 scheint wohl auszufallen... um 23:00 ist die hälfte schon wieder weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargath-Darkmagier (21. Mai 2008)

klane_mieze schrieb:


> toll wie immer Lordaeron down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wer raidet bitte Mittwochs??das ja is kla <.<


----------



## klane_mieze (21. Mai 2008)

Kargath-Darkmagier schrieb:


> Wer raidet bitte Mittwochs??das ja is kla <.<



die die den Donnerstag als Feiertag genießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DOOMSDAY SARGE (21. Mai 2008)

klane_mieze schrieb:


> die die den Donnerstag als Feiertag genießen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


so siehts aus ^^ morgen is frei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (21. Mai 2008)

echt fu -.-


----------



## agolbur (21. Mai 2008)

wisst ihr was mich aufregt?

das heute nicht saison 4 rausgekommen ist bzw angekündigt worden ist
das bedeutet das es mind. erst in 3 wochen raus kommt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


soooo auch mal ein bisschen was abgelassen mimimi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Auwei ihr armen.. kann man nur sagen, machts mir nach, ich mach mich gleich fertig und geh feiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klane_mieze (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Auwei ihr armen.. kann man nur sagen, machts mir nach, ich mach mich gleich fertig und geh feiern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm n wii abend hätte was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*mal eben die Freunde herholt*
viel spaß euch noch^^


----------



## agolbur (21. Mai 2008)

was willst du unter der woche großartig feiern^^

wenn du arbeiten gehst...

PS: bin schlecht drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

agolbur schrieb:


> was willst du unter der woche großartig feiern^^
> 
> wenn du arbeiten gehst...
> 
> ...




morgen Feiertag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (21. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Auwei ihr armen.. kann man nur sagen, machts mir nach, ich mach mich gleich fertig und geh feiern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich gehe schon zu viel feiern >.>
außerdem feier ich soderso erst nach 23/24 uhr.. vorher ist kindergeburtstag in den discos..

so need Ambossar.. da ist mein ork schurke.. der sollte heute doch noch 50 werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 statt twinken musste ich dann gold farmen ;<


----------



## Kargath-Darkmagier (21. Mai 2008)

Donnerstag is Raid Day ;P
und gz für euren 24h Play day xD

Habt spass

Edit: das reimt sich sogar xD


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Mai 2008)

immernoch down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flavia_Nina (21. Mai 2008)

.... mmmmhhhh ob das Minus DKP gibt, weil ich nicht pünktlich beim Invite war??? Oder zählt Server down als Entschuldigung????

.... Scherz....

aber man ernsthaft - so was hab ich noch nicht erlebt - und immer ist es Schattenbrand - was soll denn der Mist?? Gehen die mit dem Server spazieren? Oder haben die zur Abwechslung mal wirklich alle Chars gelöscht und trauen sich nun nicht es zu zu geben????  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STL (28. Mai 2008)

Sodele.. die ersten 30min ohne WoW sind überlebt.. Gott, ist das RL langweilig -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ne mal ehrlich. ich möchte hier mal von den letzen 5min. auf Dal berichten.. Also Serverneustart in 5min, ich in OG mit Disstwink und hab ich schon darauf gefreut einen gscheiten Flamewar zu erleben wie scheiße Blizz doch sei (blabla) und dabei gepflegt n bisserl was zu dissen (ums den nubs für teures Geld wieder aufzuzwingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Aber was is? Nichts passiert!!! Kein Flamewar. N Scherzbold hat ne grp für Illidan gesucht und der Rest hat sich darüber unterhalten, was wohl gezockt wird non.. heiß im Rennen waren:
(in der Reihenfolge)

GTA4
CS:S
CoD4
Ins Bett zur Frau/Freundin

Mmmh.. wasn da los? Hab ich was verpasst? Mmh.. naja
Die letze Minute begann und mir wars zu fad..
Bis morgen um 12:00Uhr mein geliebeter Server.. Auf das du ewig Leben mögest.

MfG STL

P.S.: Ja das Geschwafel am Ende musste sein! Dalvengyr ROCKT!!


----------



## soul6 (28. Mai 2008)

Yeah Mittwochmorgen ist´s und kein WOW gezocke !
Mist was nun ?
Okay mal Kaffee holen und schauen ob es das Real-Life noch gibt :-)))
lg
randy



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Swold (28. Mai 2008)

Jede Woche das selbe :-/


----------



## hiddi (28. Mai 2008)

push^^


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Maradil, Xely, Natsumee, Ruven? irgendjemand am Start?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edith sagt, die schlafen noch ^^


----------



## das Tir (28. Mai 2008)

*gähn* guten morgen *streck*

*Teller mit Keksen und frischen Kaffee hinstell* *streck*


----------



## Stanner (28. Mai 2008)

morgen leute  was macht ihr so ^^


stanner


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

das schrieb:


> *gähn* guten morgen *streck*
> 
> *Teller mit Keksen und frischen Kaffee hinstell* *streck*



Guten morgen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Keks und Kaffe nehm*

Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thalak (28. Mai 2008)

Schön...
Nachtschicht beendet, PC hochgefahren, Addons aktualisiert, WoW gestartet und auf 1-2 Stunden ruhiges Twinken eingestellt und dann seh ich die doofe Meldung beim Startbildschirm.

Was solls, geh ich halt schlafen. Viel Spaß hier im Thread heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## das Tir (28. Mai 2008)

gern geschehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*auf die Uhr schau* ob ich mich nochmal hinlegen sollte? >> *gähn*


&#8364;dith: Danke, schlaf gut Thalak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (28. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen.

*auch nochmal Kaffee ausschenk und Schnittchen mach*


----------



## Sonsbecker (28. Mai 2008)

Moins,

ich stelle noch eine dicke Kanne Espresso auf den Tisch. Für alle, die noch bis um 5 Uhr gespielt haben.

By the way: Warum kann ich mich nicht einloggen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal sehen wieviele neue Themen heute eröffnet werden - ansonsten Euch allen angenehme Wartezeit


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (28. Mai 2008)

*GGGÄHN* Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oh man das neue Forensystem is ja mal bescheiden, ich hab mich so gefreut als wir die 300 geknackt haben und nun dümpeln wir wieder bei 70 rum -.-


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

morgen ihr nichtwowospielenkönner ...^^

gut das ich arbeiten muss wobei mal so mitten in der woche bis um 12 zu shclafen hat auch was^^

mfg


----------



## das Tir (28. Mai 2008)

Ich glaub ich hau mich nochmal hin. Bye Leute, schönen Tag noch *in die Runde wink und Kekse da lass*


----------



## shadowwoman (28. Mai 2008)

guten morgen an alle! ...
kaffee und kuchen zur verfügung stell...


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> morgen ihr nichtwowospielenkönner ...^^
> 
> gut das ich arbeiten muss wobei mal so mitten in der woche bis um 12 zu shclafen hat auch was^^
> 
> mfg



Natsuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu Guten Morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simplybuffy (28. Mai 2008)

zzzZZZzzzZZZzzzZZZzzzZZZzzzZZZzzzZZZzzzZZZ


----------



## Drowne (28. Mai 2008)

Ich reibe mir die Augen, werde langsam wach und aus einem Reflex heraus schalte ich meinen PC ein (vor dem ich natürlich eingeschlafen bin). Nun schlürfe ich in die Küche werfe einen Blick in den Kühlschrank und denke mir :  "_Mensch, __einer__ sollte ma wieder einkaufen gehn_". Dann richte ich meinen Blick auf den Kalender auf dem der Heutige Tag komplett rot markiert ist und es fällt mir wie Schuppen von den Augen ... Mittwoch ...   nagut denke ich mir .... endlich Zeit zum Einkaufen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Euch noch einen schönen Mittwochmorgen und auf das die Server bald wieder on sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## shadowwoman (28. Mai 2008)

heute is ja nich viel los hier....


----------



## CritYou (28. Mai 2008)

aallllloooooooooo ;D ... wollte ich einfach mal sagen ...

ach und noch was heuschnuppen is ne schlimme sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganieda (28. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen, 

Nasenspray CritYou in die Hände drück und aufmunternd auf die Schultern klopf


----------



## Wandor (28. Mai 2008)

GuMo @all

Ja ich kenn das...
Warum kann der nicht zum Server verbinden...
Kabel gecheckt... Hm, der rest vom i-net geht. 
Aaaah! Mitwoch! Des Rätsels Lösung!

Nunja, heute hab ich Tagschicht und hab somit anderes zu tun als die Realmliste Anzugaffen.

An alle die auch Arbeiten müssen: haltet durch!
einen Gruß an alle Schichtarbeiter!

Tschüß,


----------



## CritYou (28. Mai 2008)

Ganieda schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Nasenspray CritYou in die Hände drück und aufmunternd auf die Schultern klopf



abdrück,... und dich zum Frühstück einlad xD


ohhh jeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tillystef (28. Mai 2008)

guten morgen *auf die Uhr guck* hmm was machen wir mit dem angebrochenen morgen ach ich weiss erst mal ein vernünftiges Frühstück einnehmen *aus dem Zimmer verschwindet*


----------



## Warzan (28. Mai 2008)

*gääähn* gutenm morgen leutz , ich hoffe ihr werdet die letzten 3 stunden auch noch überstehen ^^ na wie siehts aus ? oder gibt es schon heftige entzugserscheinungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

Moin ihr lieben Liebenden...
Son schei.. schon wieder Mittwoch dabei waren wir gestern so gut dabei...
Wieso iss heut ned DIenstag und wir haben noch einen Raidtag in dieser ID  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTW moin Natsu und Rest!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (28. Mai 2008)

Warzan schrieb:


> *gääähn* gutenm morgen leutz , ich hoffe ihr werdet die letzten 3 stunden auch noch überstehen ^^ na wie siehts aus ? oder gibt es schon heftige entzugserscheinungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ENTZUG!!!! ich seh schon lauter kleine gnome!!!!


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Moin ihr lieben Liebenden...
> Son schei.. schon wieder Mittwoch dabei waren wir gestern so gut dabei...
> Wieso iss heut ned DIenstag und wir haben noch einen Raidtag in dieser ID
> 
> ...




Morgen Ruven, auch schon auf den Beinen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

ach ich hab eh keine probs mti den server ach ja es sind wieder paar server länger down die gleichen wie letzte woche oder?^^

mfg


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

Jo Slave... Trotz gestern bis 00.00 raiden...
*gäääähn*
Mal bei Natsu Kaffee abholen geh!


----------



## Salavora (28. Mai 2008)

Morgen ihr alle!

*eine Runde Frikadellen, Cola und schwarz Tee in die Runde stellt.*


----------



## Salavora (28. Mai 2008)

Morgen ihr alle!

*eine Runde Frikadellen, Cola und schwarz Tee in die Runde stellt.*


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

Frikadellen Cola um die Uhrzeit?
*hust* *schluck*
und dazu schwarzer Tee? ojee ojee....
Ob du dir damit Freunde machst =P


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Jo Slave... Trotz gestern bis 00.00 raiden...
> *gäääähn*
> Mal bei Natsu Kaffee abholen geh!



Nimm mir auch einen mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Natsu hat genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (28. Mai 2008)

die frikadellen kannst du dir behalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  cola und schwarztee sag i mal danke und schnapp mir was


----------



## Manitu2007 (28. Mai 2008)

Moin ihr lieben,

Cola am frühen Morgen?..naja ich Greif mir erstmal son Fleischklops   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na dann mal frohes schaffen

lg


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Morgen ihr alle!
> 
> *eine Runde Frikadellen, Cola und schwarz Tee in die Runde stellt.*



Immer her damit, noch etwas früh, aber egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

Slave Natsu brauchts ihr noch en Pingu Pala ???


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

Slave Natsu brauchts ihr noch en Pingu Pala ???


----------



## Juudra (28. Mai 2008)

Moin Moin liebe leuts und natürlich auch ihr irren und wahnwitzigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da hab ich ja grade richtig meinen magier gestern auf level 70 gespielt der gute alte mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja ich mach mir erstmal Frühstück an die Suchtis:zerkloppt nicht die tastatur vor frust höhö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Digital Frikadelllen sind immer willkommen merci

*frikadelle greif* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Slave Natsu brauchts ihr noch en Pingu Pala ???




joa bevorzug heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ salvora schln dich mal wieder hierzusehen gut hab glaub grad deinen name falsch geschrieben^^

ah cool bei uns gibts heute kuchen muahahaha^^
und heute aben mongolisch essen auf kosten der firma hohoho^^

mfg


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

Naaaa Natsu nix Heiler *weinz* 
Bin doch protadin...


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgäään  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Slave Natsu brauchts ihr noch en Pingu Pala ???



Klaro, immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ähm, mein Buffed spackt irgendwie, konnte dir keine PN schreiben, da kommt immer ERROR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith meint, Ruven sollte seiner Edith sagen, das sie Natsu geantwortet hat und nich Slav 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juudra (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Guten Morgäään
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da hat aber einer nich gut geschlafen oder wie soll man das deuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simplybuffy (28. Mai 2008)

erowehoxfkb.dwqkeeqeakbycböfqp9hy

(Vor Müdigkeit Kopf auf die Tastatur geplumpst)


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Juudra schrieb:


> Da hat aber einer nich gut geschlafen oder wie soll man das deuten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sagen wir's mal so: nicht lange  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem hab ich nen Schweinehunger...aber das ändert sich Gott sei Dank in gut 10min  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hehe-die Pinguine sind ja auch wieder da^^ Auf euch ist Verlass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

joa seit das neue spieleforum drin ist spinnt buffed -.-

mhm prot pala jojo von mri aus bist ja imerhin gut equipt^^

pingu ftw


----------



## Nocard (28. Mai 2008)

Warzan schrieb:


> *gääähn* gutenm morgen leutz , ich hoffe ihr werdet die letzten 3 stunden auch noch überstehen ^^ na wie siehts aus ? oder gibt es schon heftige entzugserscheinungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Moin zusammen...

letzte Woche, waren es auch nur NOCH 3 Std., dann waren es nochmal 4 Std. dann nochmal 3 Std und dann nochmal 3 Std und dann NOCHMAL 2 Std. :>
Hoffe heute dauert des nicht so lang

Greetz


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Sagen wir's mal so: nicht lange
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Klar Pingu-Power ist immer am Start  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pantanier (28. Mai 2008)

GUTEN MORGEN
hmm kann es nicht schon 11 sein.
augenzudrück ----- hmm hat nicht funktioniert na dann erstmal kaffe trinken und warten.

wer will noch nen kaffe

gruss Panta


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Pantanier schrieb:


> wer will noch nen kaffe



*meld* HER DAMIT!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Wo bleiben eigentlich unsre letzten zwei Pingus?


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wo bleiben eigentlich unsre letzten zwei Pingus?



Werden wohl noch grunzen^^ Ich arbeite hier schon fleißig seit 07:15  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

trinke kein kaffee aber danke^^

xely wird zeigt das kommst -.-^^

also maradil ist mir eh weniger egal solange xely da ist^^


----------



## shadowwoman (28. Mai 2008)

isses nich bald 11???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Werden wohl noch grunzen^^ Ich arbeite hier schon fleißig seit 07:15
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Maradil des faule Stück?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Xely fängt glaub ich um 9 zum arbeiten an^^

Ich seit 7.00 Uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> trinke kein kaffee aber danke^^
> 
> xely wird zeigt das kommst -.-^^
> 
> also maradil ist mir eh weniger egal solange xely da ist^^



Jetzt geht das schon wieder los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Jetzt geht das schon wieder los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaa, Natsu wirds heut wieder versuchen, wie jeden Mittwoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (28. Mai 2008)

Guten 

MorgääÄÄÄÄÄÄHN >  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

moin ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie ich sehe, haben wir genügend heiler hier, dann nehme ich auch mal eine frikadelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Morgen Scrätcher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin jetz gleich mal Brotzeit machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Moin an alle rechtschreibgeplagten Pinguine und zum langweilen verdammte WoW Spieler! Und als kleine Anmerkung, wenn ihr gebottet habt sind die Server für euch ein bissle länger down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (28. Mai 2008)

ich stell mal nen tisch mit keksen und kaffee in die runde ...SELBSTBEDIENUNG...


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Moin an alle rechtschreibgeplagten Pinguine und zum langweilen verdammte WoW Spieler! Und als kleine Anmerkung, wenn ihr gebottet habt sind die Server für euch ein bissle länger down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey Xely,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das "rechtschreibgeplagt" war sicher nich auf mich bezogen oder?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
macht man einmal drei Fehler und schon hat man ne Rechtschreibschwäche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (28. Mai 2008)

lauter spammer hier 

*guten morgäääähn*


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hey Xely,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Neneee auf alle andren aber doch ja nicht auf dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein nicht um Neun sondern um viertel vor Neun, war aber noch schnell in der Kantine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei uns ist heut wieder Weißwurst-Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pantanier (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> *meld* HER DAMIT!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kaffee einschenk und rüber reich


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> lauter spammer hier
> 
> *guten morgäääähn*



Spammer? wo?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (28. Mai 2008)

morgen
*sand aus den augen reib*


----------



## Nikaru (28. Mai 2008)

Immer wieder gut dieser Fred  *g*


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> morgen
> *sand aus den augen reib*



Ey ey, aber nicht zu fest, Augenpeeling is nicht so berauschend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sh4d0w (28. Mai 2008)

Hio Leude ^^
Server Down, ne? Naja.... wayne xD


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

So Slave habs ma editiert !!!

Was soll das heissen hast kein schelchtes equip?
Equip iss ja nich alles und ich hab no skill !

Moin Xely


----------



## b1ubb (28. Mai 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> morgen
> *sand aus den augen reib*



wow ein bekannter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wo sind die anderen ? =)


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Maradil des faule Stück?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



EY, bin ja schon da ^^ ich beobachte das hier schon seit geraumer Zeit ausm Hinterhalt ^^

MÖRGÄÄÄÄÄHN erstmal ^^ *Brötchen und Tee aufstell*

So, b1ubb lässt sich hier ja auchmal wieder blicken, sehr schön ^^


----------



## Toyuki (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ey ey, aber nicht zu fest, Augenpeeling is nicht so berauschend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch sonnst schlaf ich gleich wieder ein
das muss brennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golderak (28. Mai 2008)

da steht man einmal in der woche früh auf....

und 1 minute später fährt der server down

ach für was gibts kaffee, kalte raidpizza und brüste am morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


viel spaß noch beim warten.....



*trollt sich wieder*


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Neneee auf alle andren aber doch ja nicht auf dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bestimmt, ich glaub dir sofort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du bist eine sehr sehr böse Untote 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weißwurst-Frühstück <3 
(inkl. nem kühlen Weizen) <3


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> So Slave habs ma editiert !!!
> 
> Was soll das heissen hast kein schelchtes equip?
> Equip iss ja nich alles und ich hab no skill !
> ...




Du hast kein skill, och du armer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (28. Mai 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> lauter spammer hier
> 
> *guten morgäääähn*


na? auch wieder mal da???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

golderak schrieb:


> .... und brüste am morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




öhm....DICKES BBBB auf BRUST XD


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> doch sonnst schlaf ich gleich wieder ein
> das muss brennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja gut.. andre Leute bevorzugen Koffein *fg*


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Du hast kein skill, och du armer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



"no skill" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wär mir gar nich aufgefallen^^


----------



## Pantanier (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> öhm....DICKES BBBB auf BRUST XD



Wo sind brüste sehe keine

(solte mir mal den schlaf ausem gesicht waschen *gg* )


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

immer diese primitiven Männer

"primitiv aber glücklich!"

XD


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Pantanier schrieb:


> Wo sind brüste sehe keine
> 
> (solte mir mal den schlaf ausem gesicht waschen *gg* )



Ich auch nicht *rum such*
Hmmm..
.
*an sich runter kuck*
.
.
Huch!


----------



## golderak (28. Mai 2008)

hrr hrr 

man(n) muss nur ein wort sagen und schon sind alle hell wach.


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Du hast kein skill, och du armer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zumindest geb ichs zu sonst würd Illi nich laufend mein Schädel spazieren führen !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tijuana (28. Mai 2008)

Es ist zum Kotzen warum vergisst man nach fast 3 Jahren WoW diesen Mittwoch immernoch muss heute erst um halb 11 auffer Arbeit sein denke mir ach stehste so gegen 8 uhr auf. Spielste nochn bissel WoW.
Na SUPER!
Naja guten Morgen erstmal.^^


----------



## shadowwoman (28. Mai 2008)

golderak schrieb:


> hrr hrr
> 
> man(n) muss nur ein wort sagen und schon sind alle hell wach.


wie wach? wer wach? ich? hä??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht *rum such*
> Hmmm..
> .
> *an sich runter kuck*
> ...



geil, sind die BoP oder BoE ? *STRG + Linksklick*  hm sieht komisch an mir aus.....


@Ruven :  nice Pic ^^


----------



## golderak (28. Mai 2008)

so ich geh erstmal mit freundin duschen

dann sind wir beide wach.

afk für.....


ka....

mal sehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

was soll das heisen ich versuchs jeden mittwoch -.-

so bin auch da nachdem ich mich gewundert habe warum niemand schreibt und ich dan beim 10ten mal aktualisieren gesehen habe das irh shcon 2 seiten weiter seit toll -.-

und hallo xely wurde auch zeit^^


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> geil, sind die BoP oder BoE ? *STRG + Linksklick*  hm sieht komisch an mir aus.....
> @Ruven :  nice Pic ^^




Ähm BoP sorry, warn ein epischer Drop  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gott sei dank ist eine nicht einzigartig anlegbar ôO



Natsumee schrieb:


> was soll das heisen ich versuchs jeden mittwoch -.-
> 
> so bin auch da nachdem ich mich gewundert habe warum niemand schreibt und ich dan beim 10ten mal aktualisieren gesehen habe das irh shcon 2 seiten weiter seit toll -.-
> 
> und hallo xely wurde auch zeit^^




*Häufchen Koffein rüberschieb*
Mensch ^^..


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ähm BoP sorry, warn ein epischer Drop
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



2x anlegbar und artefakt nicht episch ^^ episch s1 ist auch episch und kriegt jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

XD lolich stells mir grad vor, eine Brust....lol

aber anfassen is doch drin oder?


----------



## Tijuana (28. Mai 2008)

Zu was Langeweile einem alles treibt.
Ich google mal nach ner Frau mit nur einer Brust ^^


----------



## Gothor (28. Mai 2008)

Moin zusammen *gähn*

Wo ist der Kaffee?


----------



## shadowwoman (28. Mai 2008)

mal n päckchen zigaretten in die runde geb für alle raucher unter uns... und nein heute quäl ich dich nicht natsumee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (28. Mai 2008)

Gothor schrieb:


> Moin zusammen *gähn*
> 
> Wo ist der Kaffee?


kaffee is alle musste neuen machen...


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

*lol*
Zumindest reduzier ich Xely heut nich auf das nötigste!


----------



## Tijuana (28. Mai 2008)

Keine Bilder gefunden xD^^


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Den Kaffee Latte schlürf ich grad^^
Ja.. Blizzard was habt ihr uns nur angetan.. mit eurer Regelung des Serverherunterfahrens an jedem Mittwoch bringt ihr Tijuana schon dazu nach Frauen mit nur einer Brust Ausschau zu halten!
Das wär mal wieder ne tolle Bildschlagzeile wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ruven schrieb:


> *lol*
> Zumindest reduzier ich Xely heut nich auf das nötigste!



Heist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tijuana (28. Mai 2008)

Ich kann doch nichts dafür wenn ihr hier so versaut rumschreibt da muss man sich doch mal informieren ob es sowas überhaupt gibt xD^^


----------



## Gothor (28. Mai 2008)

*Pott Kaffee auf den Tisch stell* *Zucker aus der Tasche kram*

Alles muss man selbst machen... Faule Bande hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

Hm, ne frau mit 4 Brüsten wäre geil, 2 vorne 2 aufm Rücken, da haste bei ner Umarmung auchnoch was von der Frau XD


----------



## shadowwoman (28. Mai 2008)

Tijuana schrieb:


> Ich kann doch nichts dafür wenn ihr hier so versaut rumschreibt da muss man sich doch mal informieren ob es sowas überhaupt gibt xD^^


mit einer hab ich keine gefunden aber mit drei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tijuana (28. Mai 2008)

WTF? Link pls^^


----------



## shadowwoman (28. Mai 2008)

Gothor schrieb:


> *Pott Kaffee auf den Tisch stell* *Zucker aus der Tasche kram*
> 
> Alles muss man selbst machen... Faule Bande hier
> 
> ...


mich gleich am kaffee zu schaffen mach... 1-2-3-4-5-6 ich glaub der zucker reicht nich!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Hm, ne frau mit 4 Brüsten wäre geil, 2 vorne 2 aufm Rücken, da haste bei ner Umarmung auchnoch was von der Frau XD




Da haste deine Antwort Xely *rofl*
Aber als Untote hängt eh alles... 

Ups hab ich das jetzt gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tijuana (28. Mai 2008)

@ shadowwoman

Willste noch Kaffee zu deinem Zucker ? xD^^


----------



## Gothor (28. Mai 2008)

Jetzt musste selbst Zucker ranschaffen.. btw die Frau mit den 3 Möpsen habsch auch schon gesehn..


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

schick den aber plz per PM nich hier Posten den Link....


----------



## shadowwoman (28. Mai 2008)

Tijuana schrieb:


> @ shadowwoman
> 
> Willste noch Kaffee zu deinem Zucker ? xD^^


weiss nich... och ja aber nur 2 tropfen!!!


----------



## EliteOrk (28. Mai 2008)

Mogäääähn!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tijuana (28. Mai 2008)

hehe ja ich knall mir da auch immer mehr zucker und milch als alles andere rein muss ja auch schmecken xD^^


----------



## Scrätcher (28. Mai 2008)

Server down? Was nun was tun???!

Ja! Es ist wieder soweit! Blizzard macht uns ein Geschenk! Der innere Schweinehund ist besänftigt, weil er weiß das wir keine Chance haben zu spielen, ganz egal wie oft wir versuchen uns einzuloggen.

Aber was fangen wir mit diesem "Leerlauf" an?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das erste was einem wieder ins Bewußtsein kommt ist das Bufffood & Pizza nicht die einzigsten Nahrungsmittel sind und jetzt mit Obst und Brötchen sinnvoll ergänzt werden können! Als nächstes bietet sich die Hygiene an, da dieser über Wochen PLÖTZLICH gewachsene Zwergenbart doch schon in den Teller hängt.....

Und während man sich auf macht ein paar Erfahrungspunkte fürs Entdecken des Badezimmers zu sammeln kann man getrost mal die Addons aktuallisieren. 

Es ist geschafft! Der Wohnungsraum wird von einem hauch Duschgel getränkt während die Updates downgeloadet sind. Wer Zeit sparen will sollte unbedingt zwischen der morgendlichen körperlichen Pflege gleich noch seinen Virenscanner rennen lassen...

Hm ein Trojaner in ner Wow-Datei! So so! Da wollt wohl jemand meinen Char anzapfen! Mein weiß ja was dabei rauskommt! Zumindestens vermute ich mal, dass dieser Account gestern auch gehackt war. Von dieser 70iger Blutelfe die nackt vor mir auf dem Berg tanzte, Küsse zuwarf und ständig Rum mit mir handeln wollte......
Armes Ding, hätte ihr ja gern geholfen aber wie??!

Nach dem dann auch die ganze Wohnung erkundet wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  o O ( Hey! Stimmt ja! Ich hab ja noch ein Schlafzimmer mit Bett und Kopfkissen! Warum penn ich eigentlich immer auf der Tastatur??!) Bietet es sich an bei den üblichen Npc's ruf zu farmen: "Hallo Schatz! Na? Du wohnst auch noch hier? Wie geht es eigentlich unserem Hund?".

So alles im RL erledigt und Wow ist immernoch down? Als staatlich geprüfter Energievampir macht man sich auf die Suche nach leidgeplagten deren "trauriges Schicksal" die eigene Batterie wieder auflädt. Am meisten sind davon im "Mittwochsthread" anzutreffen, die ihr Leid über die Serverarbeiten klagen. Da schafft man es innerhalb von Minuten die eigene Batterie überschwenglich aufzuladen....

und 

tataaaaaaa

hier bin ich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Da haste deine Antwort Xely *rofl*
> Aber als Untote hängt eh alles...
> 
> Ups hab ich das jetzt gesagt
> ...



Und ich hät schon fast gesagt knuffiges Ava ... ne.. pff.. xP



Scrätcher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (28. Mai 2008)

Überlegt euch besser 2mal, bevor ihr hier Bilder postet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tijuana (28. Mai 2008)

@ Scrätcher 

Schön geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nice^^


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

Sorry Xely *weinz*
aber das war jetzt noch die Rache fürs dauerhaft ignorieren letzte Woche!


----------



## Visalia (28. Mai 2008)

Marmaladnsemml mampf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothor (28. Mai 2008)

Dürfen wir nich? Ok schade :> Ich gelobe feierlich Besserung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

ohje, nun wirds FSK 16.....bis 10 Uhr sind wir dann bei FSK 18, dann muss Natsu aber ausm Forum gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (28. Mai 2008)

Tijuana schrieb:


> @ Scrätcher
> 
> Schön geschrieben
> 
> ...



Naja iss ein bißchen übertrieben.... soviel Körperpflege war das garnich!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tijuana (28. Mai 2008)

Nanana Maradil du willst doch wohl keine User verscheuchen^^


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Überlegt euch besser 2mal, bevor ihr hier Bilder postet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



VORHIN HAB ICHS NOCH GESAGT IHR NAPPPPPSSS , mein Gott..... mitdenken is nich so euer Ding oder XD
naja, wenn man sich so das gespamme im Handels channel immer so anguckt braucht man sich heir nich wundern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mag euch trotzdem ^^


----------



## mazze3333 (28. Mai 2008)

erstmal frühstück machen..und dann MIlchkuh leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

*zu Ahramanyu rüberschiel in die Ecke schleich und schäm* :>


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

Tijuana schrieb:


> Nanana Maradil du willst doch wohl keine User verscheuchen^^




Naaa er will nur Xely .... gegen 3 .... tauschen... hat er ja mehr von!!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tijuana (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil net so aggressiv ich weiss das es hart für dich ist das du dich nicht mit einem deiner beiden Krieger einloggen kannst aber davon geht die Welt doch net unter xD^^


----------



## Suske (28. Mai 2008)

*Gääääääähnnnnn* ...

Schönen guten Morgen zusammen *Wink*

Na wie läufts so bei euch? Naja, ich muss auch mal ein paar Erfahrungspunkte im RL sammeln (Einkaufen gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Tja, sehen uns vielleicht nachher, sauft aber nich den ganzen Kaffee leer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Suske


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> VORHIN HAB ICHS NOCH GESAGT IHR NAPPPPPSSS , mein Gott..... mitdenken is nich so euer Ding oder XD
> naja, wenn man sich so das gespamme im Handels channel immer so anguckt braucht man sich heir nich wundern
> 
> 
> ...



Ne du.. RP Server und RP-Fan.. bin eher diejenige, die die Kiddies immer drauf hinweist <- Spielverderber ^^


----------



## Melonix (28. Mai 2008)

Bist du neu hier?LOL Wie oft wilst du oder anderre die scheisse hir noch reinhauen man oh man immer die selbe Kacke....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

pssssssssssssst ^^

wie sieht das dann aus ?

--->     (o) (o)
                                  (o)


so etwa ?


EDIT: ey warum wird das nich richtig angezeigt -.-'


----------



## Scrätcher (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> VORHIN HAB ICHS NOCH GESAGT IHR NAPPPPPSSS , mein Gott..... mitdenken is nich so euer Ding oder XD
> naja, wenn man sich so das gespamme im Handels channel immer so anguckt braucht man sich heir nich wundern
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso? Werden solche Bilder bei dir im Handelschannel gespammt?? AUF WELCHEM REALM BIST DU??

BurningFKK?


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Melonix schrieb:


> Bist du neu hier?LOL Wie oft wilst du oder anderre die scheisse hir noch reinhauen man oh man immer die selbe Kacke.......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Lass mich raten du hast den TE-Post gelesen mehr nicht? *lach*


----------



## Tijuana (28. Mai 2008)

Melonix schrieb:


> Bist du neu hier?LOL Wie oft wilst du oder anderre die scheisse hir noch reinhauen man oh man immer die selbe Kacke.......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Deutsche Grammatik trifft Melonix schmetternd für 3000000 Schaden.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

Tijuana schrieb:


> Maradil net so aggressiv ich weiss das es hart für dich ist das du dich nicht mit einem deiner beiden Krieger einloggen kannst aber davon geht die Welt doch net unter xD^^



hab ja nich nur Krieger, nur 3 XD (einer nur lvl 19 ) , aber die Forenbosse haben gesagt meine Sig is zu Fett gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> pssssssssssssst ^^
> 
> wie sieht das dann aus ?
> 
> ...



Du solltest vielleicht erstmal ein Original gesehen haben bervor du versuchst es darzustellen!

Hilft beim Zeichnen ungemein! *g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Tijuana schrieb:


> Deutsche Grammatik trifft Melonix schmetternd für 3000000 Schaden.




Non-Krit? Woooow! Nerft die Grammatik, die ist ja total overpowert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Huhu Suske, hat dir unser Möchtergernvampir von letzten Mittwoch nicht beigebracht, dass die 'Mit freundlichen Grüßen' bei dir nicht ganz wirken? *g*


----------



## Warzan (28. Mai 2008)

bei rechtschriib belehhrugnen solte man imer keien feler machen gutt dass deis keinen isst ;P


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wieso? Werden solche Bilder bei dir im Handelschannel gespammt?? AUF WELCHEM REALM BIST DU??
> 
> BurningFKK?



XD ne ich meine den Unsinn den ihr labert


----------



## Gothor (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> VORHIN HAB ICHS NOCH GESAGT IHR NAPPPPPSSS , mein Gott..... mitdenken is nich so euer Ding oder XD
> naja, wenn man sich so das gespamme im Handels channel immer so anguckt braucht man sich heir nich wundern
> 
> 
> ...




Les ich denn jede Seite mit? Ne, ich guck hier mit Mühe und Not über die Tischkante und soll schon umblättern? In welcher Welt lebst du? O.O


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Man da is man mal kurz Brotzeit machen und schon unterhaltet ihr euch über Xelys ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> pssssssssssssst ^^
> 
> wie sieht das dann aus ?
> 
> ...




Ich erinner mich vage an en Sci-Fi Film an dem ne Mutantin so aussah!


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

in meiner eigenen kleinen Traumwelt, wo alle Frauen 4 ***** haben XD

@ Scrätcher :  in der Vorschau wurde es richtig angezeigt O_o


----------



## Tijuana (28. Mai 2008)

Ich lass mich gerne belehren Warzan,wo war mein Fehler?


----------



## Warzan (28. Mai 2008)

auch die frauen Oo


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> in meiner eigenen kleinen Traumwelt, wo alle Frauen 4 ***** haben XD



Darf ich auch mal in deine Traumwelt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

nix da, meine Welt, nur Frauen und ich XD *denkt darüber nach sich noch 2 Arme wachsen zu lassen*


----------



## Suske (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Non-Krit? Woooow! Nerft die Grammatik, die ist ja total overpowert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja hast recht, aber ein versuch war es Wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (28. Mai 2008)

Hat nen Char mit Namen Vannek...sollte doch schon alles klar sein...


----------



## Warzan (28. Mai 2008)

bei grammatik fehlt ein a 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder gibt es deutsche grammtik, ka ich bin aus der schweiz kann sowieso nur grunzen *hrhrhrhr*


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

btw, wo isn der Vamp eigentlich hinne ? aso, Sonne is da, da geht er ja putt wenna rauskommt ausm Sarg


----------



## Tijuana (28. Mai 2008)

Mhm wenn du dann 4 Arme hättest,könntest du ja theoretisch die beiden 70er Krieger gleichzeitig spielen.Zumindest wenn du 2 Tastaturen und anderes dafür benötigte Zubehör hast^^


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

Rhon schrieb:


> Hat nen Char mit Namen Vannek...sollte doch schon alles klar sein...



Problem damit ô_Ô

@Tijuana : stimmt....*konzentriert sich stark aufs Arme wachsen....stärker....noch stärker*

*PUPST*

ooops, zu stark


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> nix da, meine Welt, nur Frauen und ich XD *denkt darüber nach sich noch 2 Arme wachsen zu lassen*



Pfff, dann erschaff ich meine eigene Welt, mit ner Firewall gegen Maradils  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Warzan schrieb:


> bei grammatik fehlt ein a
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja gibt es, ist Dialekt *g*




Maradil schrieb:


> btw, wo isn der Vamp eigentlich hinne ? aso, Sonne is da, da geht er ja putt wenna rauskommt ausm Sarg




Vamp? Hier! *meld* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Partuff (28. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Stelle jetzt ein stück Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte und ein Kaffee auf dem Tisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und dann erst einmal schön Frühstücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tijuana (28. Mai 2008)

Warzan schrieb:


> bei grammatik fehlt ein a
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sowas blödes^^
Naja hab es erstmal editiert -.-^^


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ja gibt es, ist Dialekt *g*




richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

aha aha

<--- gestern malacrass gelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

*bsichen vom thema abweichen muss*

@ mod wir versuchen fotofreie post zu machen hab bis jetzt aber ein kiwi gepostet mehr net^^

mfg


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

kann ja wieder nur Bayrisch sein oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (28. Mai 2008)

Huch??? Auf einmal seh ich meinen neuen "Main" als Avatar? Das war doch bis grad eben noch nen Troll!^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wurde das Bild vielleicht zuerst von Buffed geprüft weil ich zuviel Kontakt mit Xelynia hab und man deshalb erstmal vorsichtig sein muß wenn ich was hochlade?^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tijuana (28. Mai 2008)

Pahh Bayrisch^^


Hesse^^


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> <--- gestern malacrass gelegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1st time?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (28. Mai 2008)

Du weisst schon wer Vanek ist, oder?


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Rhon schrieb:


> Du weisst schon wer Vanek ist, oder?



Maradils Krieger   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bayern ftw!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suske (28. Mai 2008)

So, ich werd nun ein Paar Erfahrungspunkte in der Einkaufsstraße sammeln, bis nachher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja, seit nich so versaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen (Jaja, ich muss es ja nochmal probieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Suske


----------



## Warzan (28. Mai 2008)

wer dähmlich mit h schreibt ist nämlich !


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aha aha
> 
> <--- gestern malacrass gelegt
> 
> ...




<--- vorgestern Malacrass gelegt (s.h. Blog 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
<--- gestern Zul'Jin alt aussehen lassen^^


----------



## Tijuana (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> <--- vorgestern Malacrass gelegt (s.h. Blog
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie alt sah er denn aus und was hatter fallen lassen?


----------



## shadowwoman (28. Mai 2008)

ICH WILL SPIELEN!!! *ecke sitz und schmoll*


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

Boa ihr poser hatte gestern Illidan auf 35% und sah dabei recht alt aus!


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Tijuana schrieb:


> Wie alt sah er denn aus und was hatter fallen lassen?




- ca. Rentenalter!
- Die Schamy Brust die dann so 'n A******* gekriegt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

Rhon schrieb:


> Du weisst schon wer Vanek ist, oder?




ja ich weiß das es ein Forenadmin ausm offiziellen WoW-Forum is, der schreibt sich jedoch Vaneck
ich gebs auch offen zu das ich den Namen da abgekupfert hab, is ja nich verboten da der Name nich identisch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ZA : haben gestern be Malacrass versagt ^^ nur auf 69 % sind aber auch erst 5te mal drin gewesen


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

ZA always clear is doch Stani  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vom Mala hab ich die Mütze...imbaaaaaaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tijuana (28. Mai 2008)

PvE ist aber irgendwie Blöd,find das zu eintönig.
Naja ich mach mich mal auf die Socken muss zur Arbeit.
Bis zum nächsten Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

cya Tijuana....

das erinnert mich an South Park, als Jimbo und Ned nach Mexico gefahren sind um eine Tijuana Ballonrakete zu besorgen XD


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

btw: Patrick kann man doch auch als rosa Pingiun durchgehen lassen und in eure Mittwoch-Gang aufnehmen oder ??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> 1st time?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jop scheis boss^^

aber interessante wipes

killkampf dauerte 3.5 min und wen ich so an par wipes denke 6 min tot 5 min tot und so^^

schlimste wipes 1% 6% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -.-


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jop scheis boss^^
> 
> aber interessante wipes
> 
> ...



Ach...sobald alle mind 10k life mitbringen und die Healer auf zack sind ist der Boss doch geschenkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> btw: Patrick kann man doch auch als rosa Pingiun durchgehen lassen und in eure Mittwoch-Gang aufnehmen oder ??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



leider nicht, er ist ein Seestern und zudem auch eine komplett andere Gattung (Fisch) ...Pinguin = Vogel.....

Sorry


----------



## Warzan (28. Mai 2008)

was das ist eine pingu gang ! und die sagen ich sei verrückt wenn ich sage das pinguine die weltherrschafft an sich reissen wollen ! Muhahahahaha ich wusste es ICH WUSSTE ES !

*hust* tschuldigung hab mich gehen lassen um was ging es nochma ^^


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> leider nicht, er ist ein Seestern und zudem auch eine komplett andere Gattung (Fisch) ...Pinguin = Vogel.....
> 
> Sorry






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Ach...sobald alle mind 10k life mitbringen und die Healer auf zack sind ist der Boss doch geschenkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mit full heal equip hab ich grad mal unbufft 6.7k life -.- musste dan 3 pvp teile anziehen oder 2 manareg war dan scheise und war am ende so ziemlich oom -.- naja hatte dafür dan 1k life mehr immerhin was^^ ausdauer buff mdw und sdk 
naja endbufft hatte ich dan ca 9.7k 

endkosten ca 100g (30g repkosten -.-) dafür epic schmuck und firstkille ^^

ach ja geil war auch am montag nightbane bin sage und schreibe *3* MAL gestorben -.-


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ja gibt es, ist Dialekt *g*



lass mich raten, du kommst aus bayern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die schreiben und sprechen eh wie sie wollen^^


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bewerbungen für die herscher pinguinen pls an die königin 

mfg


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mit full heal equip hab ich grad mal unbufft 6.7k life -.-



autsch...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Natsumee schrieb:


> ach ja geil war auch am montag nightbane bin sage und schreibe *3* MAL gestorben -.-



Kara in 2h27min 4tw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

Wer hat Xely eigentlich zur Königin gemacht ? also ich nich -.-


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Wer hat Xely eigentlich zur Königin gemacht ? also ich nich -.-



call  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> ZA always clear is doch Stani
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warzan (28. Mai 2008)

mein schurke hat ne multilatte ! wusstet ihr das Oo


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Warzan schrieb:


> mein schurke hat ne multilatte ! wusstet ihr das Oo




Ist das der Kaffee mit extra viel Milchschaum?


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> btw: Patrick kann man doch auch als rosa Pingiun durchgehen lassen und in eure Mittwoch-Gang aufnehmen oder ??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du trägst doch grüne hose, mit etwas lila, keine chance, die pings sind alle blau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

?????????????????????? Multi*waaaaaaaaaahhhhhssss* iiiaaahhhhh


----------



## shadowwoman (28. Mai 2008)

sagt mal... wieviele ep bekomm ich jetz?? ich hab mein schlafzimmer entdeckt, das wohnzimmer, die küche und den balkon... bin ich jetz endlich lvlup?


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ist das der Kaffee mit extra viel Milchschaum?



Genau Xely, genau die is es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> sagt mal... wieviele ep bekomm ich jetz?? ich hab mein schlafzimmer entdeckt, das wohnzimmer, die küche und den balkon... bin ich jetz endlich lvlup?




Fast du musst das Quest 'Beende dein Frühstück und aktualisiere anschließend die Mittwochs-Thread Seite auf buffed.de' noch bei Hochmeister Maradil abgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warzan (28. Mai 2008)

da kann man nur sagen die sonne ist das was dein bildschirm blendet ^^


----------



## mensi (28. Mai 2008)

;-)


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

muhahahaha, Hochmeister, das gefällt mir, da aknnste sogar Königin sein von mir aus ^^


----------



## sindi (28. Mai 2008)

wartet ihr auch alle bis die server starten ? ^^


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Ne.. bis ich mein PC hochfahren kann heute abend^^

Menno musste gestern mein Buffed - Bild rausmachen ;_;


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> du trägst doch grüne hose, mit etwas lila, keine chance, die pings sind alle blau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaja...*schluchz*...reite nur noch drauf rum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außerdem is bei Hérault allet lila  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Fast du musst das Quest 'Beende dein Frühstück und aktualisiere anschließend die Mittwochs-Thread Seite auf buffed.de' noch bei Hochmeister Maradil abgeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


frühstück fertig qest abgeb...


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> frühstück fertig qest abgeb...



tätä 11g95s und nen klapps aufn a****  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

Wenn Xely Königin ist bin ich ihr persönlicher schelm und hofnarr!


----------



## shadowwoman (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> tätä 11g95s und nen klapps aufn a****
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


also so hab ich mir das aber nich vorgestellt....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

gerne @Ruven, immer ganz unten anfangen, kannst dich dann ja immernoch hochschlafen XD


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> also so hab ich mir das aber nich vorgestellt....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Melds doch nem GM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Wenn Xely Königin ist bin ich ihr persönlicher schelm und hofnarr!



Jut! Ick mach die Leibwache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> also so hab ich mir das aber nich vorgestellt....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Schlooonk* Ihr habt die Rufstufe Freundlich bei der Pingu-Gang erreicht!
*noch mehr Schlooonk* Ihr habt die nächste Stufe erreicht und einen Talentpunkt dazu bekommen!


----------



## Scrätcher (28. Mai 2008)

Tja! Level up! GRAZ!! Hier dein neuer Auftrag:

1.
Du findest im Briefkasten zwei Briefe, der eine ist die Anmahnung das deine Krankmeldung für die letzten 8 Wochen noch nicht bei deinem Chef vorliegt.

2.
Dein Bank informiert dich freundlich darüber das deine Abbuchung für Wow mangels Deckung zurückgegangen ist.

Entscheide dich für einen!


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *Schlooonk* Ihr habt die Rufstufe Freundlich bei der Pingu-Gang erreicht!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will....da....zu....ge...hör....en 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> will....da....zu....ge...hör....en
> ...



Mußt dir mal die Belohnungen der Fraktion Pinguine anschauen! Aber wohlwollend kriegste grad mal ein Eis.....
da spar ich mir das Ruffarmen doch bis zum Sommer auf...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Mußt dir mal die Belohnungen der Fraktion Pinguine anschauen! Aber wohlwollend kriegste grad mal ein Eis.....
> da spar ich mir das Ruffarmen doch bis zum Sommer auf...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ehrfürchtig gibts aber den Pinguin-Avatar!! Neeeeeed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McLove (28. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen alle miteinander. Noch 38 minuten dann sind hoffentlich die Server wieder oben.


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Mußt dir mal die Belohnungen der Fraktion Pinguine anschauen! Aber wohlwollend kriegste grad mal ein Eis.....
> da spar ich mir das Ruffarmen doch bis zum Sommer auf...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Eben, und wenn du Ehrfürchtig bist, gehörst du dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nen dicken Rufbonus bekommt man, wenn man ein Pingu-Pic reinhaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber frag lieber ncohmal die Königin, ich bin nur der Meister des Hochmeisters 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

@ Hérault: Sie haben Post *AOL Stimme nachahm*


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

sindi schrieb:


> wartet ihr auch alle bis die server starten ? ^^



nein, wir warten hier auf den bus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyni-AsyRat (28. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> nein, wir warten hier auf den bus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Achso... und ich dacht schon hier gibs was umsonst ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

umsonst gibts hier nur dummes galber von der Pingu-Gang ^^
Slave, Hochmeister hat kein Meister, denk dir was anderes aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin die Rechte Hand des Teufels....äh, will sagen, von Xely


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Um Gottes Willen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Königin verlangt meinen Avatar zu ändern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Kyni-AsyRat schrieb:


> Achso... und ich dacht schon hier gibs was umsonst ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eigentlich geht es in dem Thread um Pinguine, Kiwis, Spammen und Xely (@Natsu)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber gibt auch Leute die hier auf den Bus warten oder was umsonst wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Um Gottes Willen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Tja...


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

Will mich bei Xely aber ned hochschlafen bekomm dann nur wieder ärger...
Ausserdem Untod.... *hust*


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

Kyni-AsyRat schrieb:


> Achso... und ich dacht schon hier gibs was umsonst ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


also wenn du blau equipt bist und den entsprechenden ruf bei der fraktion der pings hast, dann bekommst du ein eis (ohne geschmack)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@herault, du bist obenrum NACKT, null chance ein ping zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> @herault, du bist obenrum NACKT, null chance ein ping zu werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Denkst du-die Königin hat mir schon diverse Angebote persönlich übermittelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Vielleicht gerade deswegen!? ^^


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Will mich bei Xely aber ned hochschlafen bekomm dann nur wieder ärger...
> Ausserdem Untod.... *hust*



Ähehehe...und wenn dann bitte Prot-Pingu statt Pingu-Tankadin *lach*


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Will mich bei Xely aber ned hochschlafen bekomm dann nur wieder ärger...
> Ausserdem Untod.... *hust*


da holst du dir nur splitter, also lass es lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und... sie kommt aus bayern!!!
kannst du also doppelt vergessen Bayern = katho = kein sex vor der ehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

wir brauchen noch n DMG-Pingu....haben ja nun Königin, mich als Tank, Natsu Heiler, Slave Mage....need DÄMÄTSCH


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> da holst du dir nur splitter, also lass es lieber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bayern - ja
katholisch - nein 

*fgggg*


----------



## sindi (28. Mai 2008)

server sind on


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

sindi schrieb:


> server sind on


Schön für dich ;_;


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

sindi schrieb:


> server sind on



PSSSSSSSSSSSSSST, hier is grad so lustig ^^ aber die coole Leute (Pingu-Gang) sind eh arbeiten ^^


----------



## sindi (28. Mai 2008)

wie die alles glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Will mich bei Xely aber ned hochschlafen bekomm dann nur wieder ärger...
> Ausserdem Untod.... *hust*



Ich fang auch ziemlich weit unten an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok muss mir nen Rang einfallen lassen, helft mir ^^

Geile Untote hmm.. lecker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

das is uns bis ca 17, 18 Uhr eh pups ^^ wir sind das arbeitende Volk, auch wenns grad nich so aussieht XD


----------



## shadowwoman (28. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Tja! Level up! GRAZ!! Hier dein neuer Auftrag:
> 
> 1.
> Du findest im Briefkasten zwei Briefe, der eine ist die Anmahnung das deine Krankmeldung für die letzten 8 Wochen noch nicht bei deinem Chef vorliegt.
> ...


nüja dann eher geld sammeln und wow zahlen!! arbeit weg mehr zeit für wow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

sindi schrieb:


> wie die alles glauben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der bus ist da, kannst los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (28. Mai 2008)

sindi schrieb:


> server sind on






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

meiner war nie down


----------



## S.A. (28. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Night Fever, Night Feveeeer*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> da holst du dir nur splitter, also lass es lieber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bayern ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du was gegen Bayern? Wir haben verdammt viel Sex vor der Ehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Bayern - ja
> katholisch - nein
> 
> *fgggg*



arg, so genau wollte ich es nicht wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber du bleibst immer noch ein knochiges skellett, also bei umarmung ist ein splitter garanitert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (28. Mai 2008)

Wo muss ich eigentlich unterschreiben wenn ich auch für Pinguine in WotLK bin?


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

*we know how to do it*


----------



## sindi (28. Mai 2008)

Gut das man erst um 12uhr in die Arbeit muss ^^


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> Wo muss ich eigentlich unterschreiben wenn ich auch für Pinguine in WotLK bin?



hm, der Thread wurde geschlossen XD


----------



## Scrätcher (28. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Bayern ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Deine Ehefrau auch noch danach....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (28. Mai 2008)

Mist *grummel*


----------



## shadowwoman (28. Mai 2008)

von wegen server on!!! pfhhh


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> Wo muss ich eigentlich unterschreiben wenn ich auch für Pinguine in WotLK bin?



*Vertrag hochhol*
Auf Seite 3, 7 und 32; und dann bitte noch auf Seite 298 mit deinem Blut *blätter*


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

wahlweise kannste aber ingame auch einen GM anschreiben, die notieren das gerne, hab ich auch schon gemac ht ^^


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Bayern ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nein, bayern ist schön.... schön weit weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin gerne in bayern, da fühle ich mich wie im ausland, verstehen tut man euch nicht wenn ihr euch nicht anstrengt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ansonsten, ein ganz nettes völkchen !


----------



## Trayz (28. Mai 2008)

guten morGÄHN* 
hat jeman hier mal wieder brötchen und kaffee aufgestellt?
ansonsten renn ich mal eben zum bäcker ^^


----------



## Telbion (28. Mai 2008)

*Nadel zück und pieks*
Dies ist mein Blut...gehet hin und (ach nee, das war falsch..den Spruch gibbet schon)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

SO, unterschrieben, bekomm ich ne Kopie? N GM anschreiben kann ich im Mom nicht, bin auf der Arbeit ^^


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

ne is alles schon da aufm Tisch ^^
moin :-)


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *Vertrag hochhol*
> Auf Seite 3, 7 und 32; und dann bitte noch auf Seite 298 mit deinem Blut *blätter*



*holt die zweihandaxt (grau, damit es auch weh tut)*


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Xely, was is nun mit dem Antrag von Patrick?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (28. Mai 2008)

Bayern rockt !

Bier = Grundnahrungsmittel !!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich beteilige mich jetzt auch mal an diesem Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch 1 Stunde bis Mittagspause :/


----------



## metalmonster2 (28. Mai 2008)

das hätte ichh frühher merken müssen und ich frag mich die ganze zeit warum ich so müde bin

*demm blubbern der kaffemaschine zu höhr* 

wie kann ich ua so vergesslich sein


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Xely, was is nun mit dem Antrag von Patrick?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


darf ich dir auch einen antrag machen, xely? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trayz (28. Mai 2008)

ok... dann nehm ich mir mal was =D

btw. hat mal jemand nen buffed moderator gefragt ob das jetzt eigenlich der größte thread hier ist?^^


----------



## metalmonster2 (28. Mai 2008)

ich hab 5 min gebraucht ehh ich gemerkt hab das es sinlos ist die zahlenn zu verfollgen von demm thread


----------



## EviLKeX (28. Mai 2008)

warum lebt dieser thread eigentlich jeden mittwoch wieder neu auf? xD

Naja ich finds lustig und Bayern is mir scheiz egal xD


----------



## shadowwoman (28. Mai 2008)

bin drinn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (28. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> darf ich dir auch einen antrag machen, xely?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist dass schleim was da von der Decke tropft? Da muß was/wer nicht ganz dicht sein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo liebe Forenadmins, is das hier der größte Thread ? ihr wusselt doch eh hier rum also lest ihr das hier ja sicher ^^


----------



## Corann (28. Mai 2008)

so husch husch raus hier die server fahren wieder hoch. könnt alle weiter eure sucht befriedigen xD


----------



## metalmonster2 (28. Mai 2008)

is das nicht wunder prächtig 

mein realm lässt sich wieder mal zeit


----------



## shadowwoman (28. Mai 2008)

na dann bis zum nächsten mittwoch baba alle


----------



## Skelettkrieger (28. Mai 2008)

juhu die server kommen wieder -.- ^^


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ist dass schleim was da von der Decke tropft? Da muß was/wer nicht ganz dicht sein!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hey ich kann es mir erlauben, ich komme aus S-H und sie aus bayern, weisst du wieviel vorsprang ich habe, falls sie auf die idee kommt, ja zusagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ja, es ist schleim.... der dir aus der nase läuft *taschentuch reicht*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (28. Mai 2008)

Ob der Server on ist merk ich um acht, wenn ich heute abend von der Arbeit komme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Xely, was is nun mit dem Antrag von Patrick?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nun ja.. ich hätte ihn - gnädig wie ich bin - bewilligt, wenn er das von mir angegebene Ava genommen hät *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

hier gibts auch Leute die noch was arbeiten müssen und nich hier sind um zu warten das sie wieder einloggen können :-(


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Bald sins 400 Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ich mach mir mal schnell nen Kaffee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## agolbur (28. Mai 2008)

wann kommt saison 4 endlich :-/


----------



## Rabenflug (28. Mai 2008)

muss noch bis heute Abend warten....*schnief * 
Aber hf allen anderen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwendolyne-MalGanis (28. Mai 2008)

Ob wir heute die 400 knacken?


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

agolbur schrieb:


> wann kommt saison 4 endlich :-/


Aus offiziell bestätigter Quelle Weihnachten 2010


----------



## Telbion (28. Mai 2008)

agolbur schrieb:


> wann kommt saison 4 endlich :-/



Wenn wir jetz mit dem Thema anfangen schaffen wir die 450 heute ^^


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Nun ja.. ich hätte ihn - gnädig wie ich bin - bewilligt, wenn er das von mir angegebene Ava genommen hät *g*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Von allem was du von mir verlangen kannst, ist das das Schlimmste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meinen Patrick ersetzen??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Die 400 machen wir locker, da ich noch den ganzen Nachmittag mit den arbeitenden Pingus schreibe^^


----------



## Rabenflug (28. Mai 2008)

Also ranhalten^^ und die 400 seiten Knacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Nun ja.. ich hätte ihn - gnädig wie ich bin - bewilligt, wenn er das von mir angegebene Ava genommen hät *g*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn er nich will...gibts heut Seestern zu Mittag   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

Saison 4 ? im offiziellen steht heute wenn die Server um 12.80 Uhr wieder onkommen, kannste bei nem Pinguin in Nordend kaufen, aber da du da erst mit WotLK hinkommst..... XD


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

Xely Schatzel Oberqueen...
Hoffe die Änderungen sind in deinem Sinne *lol*


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Rabenflug schrieb:


> Also ranhalten^^ und die 400 seiten Knacken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Siehe Edit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladislaus (28. Mai 2008)

ich denke nein, ganz knapp nicht =)

optimismus pur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (28. Mai 2008)

will auch ein pinguin werden^^


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wenn er nich will...gibts heut Seestern zu Mittag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Patrick isn Atze-den bekommt ihr so leicht nicht in den Topf!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (28. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> hey ich kann es mir erlauben, ich komme aus S-H und sie aus bayern, weisst du wieviel vorsprang ich habe, falls sie auf die idee kommt, ja zusagen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So so! Wenn du meinst das die "Länge" der Entfernung eurer Wohnort dir nen Vorteil verschafft solltest du lieber mal den Ohrensammlerthread lesen bevor du jetzt gleich mit deinem Damagemeter angibst!^^

Das Taschentuch kannst du behalten wirst es brauchen wenn dein Antrag abgelehnt wird!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> will auch ein pinguin werden^^



Mit dem Avatar hast du gute Karten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
An alle Zweifler: 398!!!


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Xely Schatzel Oberqueen...
> Hoffe die Änderungen sind in deinem Sinne *lol*


Öhhm...oke ^.^

@Hérault: Auf dem andren Ava war doch auch Patrick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und der sieht ja viiiiiel knuffiger aus^^


----------



## Bulldoz (28. Mai 2008)

Ihr habt Sorgen.....LOL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> @Hérault: Auf dem andren Ava war doch auch Patrick
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eeecht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Verdammt! Hab gar nich erst geschaut, weil ich dachte, es ist ein Pingu und ich mich dagegen sträube, ihn zu ersetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wenn Patrick Patrick bleibt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (28. Mai 2008)

Dann helf isch hier auch mal mit ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

XD


----------



## Lokatran (28. Mai 2008)

Wow hat ja nich lange gedauert von 300 seiten auf 400...und somit tu auch ich meinen beitrag dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> XD



Welcome to ze Pingu Family 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (28. Mai 2008)

wann übernehmen die pingus das board? *muhahahaha*


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Welcome to ze Pingu Family
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 yiiihaaaaaa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trayz (28. Mai 2008)

hmm also denke das die 400 snst spätestens nächsten mi. genkackt wird... aber der thread begann am 18.04.07!... ist zwischendurch verloren gegangen... aber ich glaube das wir spätestens in zwei monaten die 500 knacken XD


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Heee hier gehts aber nicht darum so viele Seiten wie möglich zu schaffen sondern darum den armen Leuten hier die Zeit zu verkürzen :'>


----------



## Sleepysimon (28. Mai 2008)

Die 400 schaffen wir doch locker heute =)

Unterhaltung wäre echt mal nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Heee hier gehts aber nicht darum so viele Seiten wie möglich zu schaffen sonder darum den armen Leuten hier die Zeit zu verkürzen :'>



Amen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokatran (28. Mai 2008)

nun wen die jagd nach möglichst vielen gefülten seiten den Leuten die zeit vertreibt ist ja alles wieder in butter gelle?


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Welcome to ze Pingu Family
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Von mir auch, wilkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dein Bild is porno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab jetz mein Rang: Persönlicher Berater der Königin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Lokatran schrieb:


> nun wen die jagd nach möglichst vielen gefülten seiten den Leuten die zeit vertreibt ist ja alles wieder in butter gelle?




Na super.. 

Aber es ist tatsächlich noch keiner auf mein Gewimmer vorhin eingegangen, dass ich kein Foto mehr im Prof haben kann ;_;


----------



## Scrätcher (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Heee hier gehts aber nicht darum so viele Seiten wie möglich zu schaffen sonder darum den armen Leuten hier die Zeit zu verkürzen :'>



So! Wird Zeit der Pinguininvasion ein Ende zu bereit, hab grad Batman & Robin eine Mail geschrieben! Kleiner Tipp an euch:

Lauf schnell, lauf weit, lauft SOFORT!^^


----------



## Vercon (28. Mai 2008)

Hat eigentlich irgendeiner die 398 Seiten gelesen? xD


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Von mir auch, wilkommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe-danke danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Den Avatar hab ich-wem auch sonst-der Königin zu verdanken!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dafür nochmal nen dankeschön Schatz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (28. Mai 2008)

Ahh Pinguine inc :/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

yeah nice Pic XD


----------



## Moktheshock (28. Mai 2008)

Vercon dein ava rockt^^


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@vercon: ich glaube deine signatur lebt nich lange  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Hehe-danke danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kein Grund gleich verlegen zu werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie alt seid ihr eig alle so?


----------



## Lokatran (28. Mai 2008)

_Hat eigentlich irgendeiner die 398 Seiten gelesen? xD_


Im laufe der zeit hab ich mir das angetan als Praktikant hat man doch ab und an viel zuviel zeit und viel zu wenig zu tun


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Hehe-danke danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oooohh mach den Fehler nich...Natsu hats auch versucht bei unsrer Königin und nu is er spurlos verschwunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (28. Mai 2008)

Hummel hummel,

eigentlich wollte ich keinen Acc hier auf Buffed.de eröffnen (obwohl ich schon gefühlte 20 Jahre mitlese)...
Aber ich liebe vor allem diesen Thread (genau mein Niveau, außerdem habe ich immer Hunger und trinke zu viel Kaffee... Und jeden Mittwoch Kaffe etc. mit anderen zu trinken, hat ja auch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    )

Doch nur bin aus dem Nichts "gespawnt" um die mächtige Armee der Pinguine zu unterstützen...

Nur leider finde ich die AufnahmeQ in meinem Büro nicht... (Soll ich vielleicht mal meinen Chef fragen)^^


In diesem Sinne! 

       !!! FTP !!!
!!! For The Pengus !!!


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

muss ich hier jede Woche mein Alter posten ? ^^

süße 21 ;-)


----------



## Telbion (28. Mai 2008)

Ich will auch n Pinguin *qüangel* und Seite 400


----------



## Moktheshock (28. Mai 2008)

Lokatran schrieb:


> _Hat eigentlich irgendeiner die 398 Seiten gelesen? xD_
> Im laufe der zeit hab ich mir das angetan als Praktikant hat man doch ab und an viel zuviel zeit und viel zu wenig zu tun



Freu dich wenn du azubi wirst und die kaffeemaschine putt is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmpf.. Mal'n neues machen xD ^^


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

Quest gibbet bei der Köigin ^^


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Oooohh mach den Fehler nich...Natsu hats auch versucht bei unsrer Königin und nu is er spurlos verschwunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke, sie steht auf mich, wenn sie schon verlegen wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Argh...Anruf von vorne...ham wieder nen PC geschrottet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin gleich wieder da!


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> muss ich hier jede Woche mein Alter posten ? ^^
> 
> süße 21 ;-)


Ja.. es könnt sich ja was ändern *g*


<-- 19

Und immer noch keine Resonanz auf mein RL-Bilder-loses Buffed Profil..


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Ihr müsst auch unter euren Ava auch noch euren Rang makieren, sowas jeder zu wem ihr gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fast 19 (13 tage noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

lol, plötzlich alle Pingu Avatare, sehr geil :-)

is das hier nun der größte Thread ? Die Mods sind wohl alle schon geflüchtet vor der stettig wachsenden Pingu-Gang


----------



## Lokatran (28. Mai 2008)

Bin 29 und fühl mich nicht zu alt für diesen scheiß...ne echt...wirklich nicht


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Hmpf.. Mal'n neues machen xD ^^



Ich persönlich hab nichts dagegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber den Mods wird sie wohl nicht ganz so sehr gefallen befürchte ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So-muss los! Bis gleich!


<---- 22


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ja.. es könnt sich ja was ändern *g*
> <-- 19
> 
> Und immer noch keine Resonanz auf mein RL-Bilder-loses Buffed Profil..



Mist, wollt dich vorhin schon fragen, wo is dein tolles Bild hin?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:  400 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> lol, plötzlich alle Pingu Avatare, sehr geil :-)
> 
> is das hier nun der größte Thread ? Die Mods sind wohl alle schon geflüchtet vor der stettig wachsenden Pingu-Gang



erst diesen thread, dann das forum und bald die Welt *böse lachen*


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Hm gute Frage.... glaub kaum dass da einer da sitzt und gespannt mit liest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> So so! Wenn du meinst das die "Länge" der Entfernung eurer Wohnort dir nen Vorteil verschafft solltest du lieber mal den Ohrensammlerthread lesen bevor du jetzt gleich mit deinem Damagemeter angibst!^^
> 
> Das Taschentuch kannst du behalten wirst es brauchen wenn dein Antrag abgelehnt wird!^^
> 
> ...



wenn DU den thread richtig gelesen hättest, hättest auch gemerkt, dass ich meinen senf dazu gegeben habe um die phase 3 zu erweitern.
und wenn du zu dieser kategorie gehörst, die den dmg-meter brauchen, dann....

 behalt mal lieber dein taschentuch, du hast es nötiger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warzan (28. Mai 2008)

!


----------



## Mumble (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Quest gibbet bei der Köigin ^^



Von Hamburg nach Bayern aber nen bißchen weit ohne Mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann ich die Q auch per Post bekommen oder teilt jemand?!?^^


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Mist, wollt dich vorhin schon fragen, wo is dein tolles Bild hin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Einer aus meiner Gilde hat mich gestern gegoogelt und das im /g Channel rumgeschrien... ich will aber nicht, dass alle wissen wie ich ausseh, sonst hät ich ein Foto bei uns im Gildenforum ....-.-
Naja.. vielleicht mach ichs nächste Woche wieder rein :>


----------



## Telbion (28. Mai 2008)

Bin n alter Sack, zarte 30 Jahre jung ^^


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

so, also Ränge sind ja nun auch verteilt, an alle heute dazugestoßenen in der Pingu-Gang, ihr werdet vorerst als "Baby Pingu" gewertet, bis ihr euch bewährt habt ^^


----------



## Rabenflug (28. Mai 2008)

Habe gerade mal durch geguckt sieht so aus als wenns der größte ist. 

so dann mal noch ein bissel arbeiten und später noch mal lesen .


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Von Hamburg nach Bayern aber nen bißchen weit ohne Mount
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sorry is'n weekly Quest und wurde diese Woche von Herault angenommen :>


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ja.. es könnt sich ja was ändern *g*
> <-- 19
> 
> Und immer noch keine Resonanz auf mein RL-Bilder-loses Buffed Profil..



du kommst ja auch aus bayern, zu weit weg für mich und zu jung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich weiss wo dein haus wohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Sorry is'n weekly Quest und wurde diese Woche von Herault angenommen :>



Mist... dann schaue ich nächste Woche wieder rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (28. Mai 2008)

Wir haben die 400 ^^

<-- Spätzünder xD

<- 23


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

jetzt werden schon die Kerle angegraben wegen der mangelnden Frauenpräsenz hier ^^


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Einer aus meiner Gilde hat mich gestern gegoogelt und das im /g Channel rumgeschrien... ich will aber nicht, dass alle wissen wie ich ausseh, sonst hät ich ein Foto bei uns im Gildenforum ....-.-
> Naja.. vielleicht mach ichs nächste Woche wieder rein :>




Hast ja recht, ich glaub ich kann mich noch erinnern wie du aussiehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Wir haben die 400 ^^
> 
> <-- Spätzünder xD
> 
> <- 23




Mach das Video von mir aus deiner Sig >.< xD


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

Mumble du Avatar DIEB.... grrrrrrrrrrrr.....
Bin schwer gealterte 24... =(
Also viel zu alt für Xely *heul*


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Wir haben die 400 ^^
> 
> <-- Spätzünder xD
> 
> <- 23



ja Vercon, die Sig is viel besser XD *SinCity* ^^


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ja Vercon, die Sig is viel besser XD *SinCity* ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:  WUHUHUHUHU Post 8000 geht an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (28. Mai 2008)

xD Von Dir? *lach*

Da kannste mal sehen, wie sich sowas rasend schnell im Internet verbreitet xDD


----------



## Mumble (28. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Mumble du Avatar DIEB.... grrrrrrrrrrrr.....
> Bin schwer gealterte 24... =(
> Also viel zu alt für Xely *heul*



Ahhhhh.... Schande über mich... Sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Mach das Video von mir aus deiner Sig >.< xD



nee nee, die kommt eindeutig nicht aus bayern, zu blond 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Wir haben die 400 ^^
> 
> <-- Spätzünder xD
> 
> <- 23



Aaaaarrrrgh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sekräterinnen ---> Biomüll

Ich renn hin, da fragt die mich doch ernsthaft ob man auf dem PC pdf-Dateien bearbeiten kann, obwohl sie ganz genau weiß, dass das bei ihr nicht geht! Zitat: "Naja...haste dich mal bewegt...hihi"

Ich fass es nich!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Vercon: Wird ja immer besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> @ Vercon: Wird ja immer besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*gröööhl* 

Ich tu mein bestes xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (28. Mai 2008)

<-- 25 Jahre jung

--> Jetzt mal auf den Weg zur "Lehranstalt" mach... (Muss mal neben der Arbeit nen Seminar einschieben...)


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> nee nee, die kommt eindeutig nicht aus bayern, zu blond
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mist :>.. Bin aber richtig weiß-blond ^.^


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Mist :>.. Bin aber richtig weiß-blond ^.^



Wenn du auch noch so aussiehst ---> marry me  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Mist :>.. Bin aber richtig weiß-blond ^.^



Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist schwarz auch dabei gewesen oder?^^


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Mist :>.. Bin aber richtig weiß-blond ^.^




AUTSCH... die 3 B´s...
Ich wäre da ned so stolz druff kleene!


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist schwarz auch dabei gewesen oder?^^



Warum kennt ihr alle ihr Bild nur ich nich???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

3 B's = Blond, Blauäugig, Blöd ?


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist schwarz auch dabei gewesen oder?^^




dunkel braun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> dunkel braun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sie haben Post  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Warum kennt ihr alle ihr Bild nur ich nich???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil ichs bis gestern noch im Profil hatte :>


----------



## Vercon (28. Mai 2008)

Leute, 11:24.. Geht zocken xDD


----------



## Telbion (28. Mai 2008)

So, Ich muss weiter arbeiten. Machts gut Ihr Pinguine und alle anderen ^^


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Warum kennt ihr alle ihr Bild nur ich nich???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil es gestern noch drin war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok dunkelbraun wars (sieht auf dem Foto aber ziemlich schwarz aus^^)

jaja die drei B´s  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie war das Blond, Blauäugig und bl...intelligent? ja genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

Tzz wie se mich wieder übergeht...
So vor ca 40 Seiten konnt ich Xely noch richtig schön ärgern *heul*


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Mist :>.. Bin aber richtig weiß-blond ^.^


nee nee, habe dein bild schon gesehen *räusper*
die ist orginalblond, also ein nordlicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, du hast deine haare gefärbt, da hilft also auch kein tarnen, du kommst aus bayern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Weil es gestern noch drin war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gut dass ich gelb-grüne Augen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

da muss man nur sagen man is ne frau und schon hat man die ungeteilte Aufmerksamkeit der gesamten buffed com 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Gut dass ich gelb-grüne Augen hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War ja auch selbstverständlich nicht auf dich bezogen werteste Königin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (28. Mai 2008)

Da kannste mal sehen.. Haben alle zu viel gezockt, das sie schon laaaange kein weibliches Wesen mehr gesehen haben xDD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

ey was lauft mit euch 1.5 stunden in so einem langweiligen meeting und dan so viele seiten geschrieben tztztz^^
naja bin auch gleich wieder essen

ja ja so wenig life wegen 4 items ohne ausdauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> da muss man nur sagen man is ne frau und schon hat man die ungeteilte Aufmerksamkeit der gesamten buffed com
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Allerdings, der Hochmeister hats erfasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natsu...ich...ich...dachte du wärst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> da muss man nur sagen man is ne frau und schon hat man die ungeteilte Aufmerksamkeit der gesamten buffed com
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja, schliesslich ist sie eure königin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

wie wo was fotos?? haare augen von wem ? auch sehen will^^


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wie wo was fotos?? haare augen von wem ? auch sehen will^^



Kennst du das Foto von mir nich?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hast doch bestimmt min. einmal mittwochs in den letzten Wochen auf mein Profil geklickt? Oder mach nur ich immer sowas? :>


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Kennst du das Foto von mir nich?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Als würde Natsu das nich kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (28. Mai 2008)

Die Pingu Gang übernimmt die Kontrolle hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Dagegen ankämpf*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Die Pingu Gang übernimmt die Kontrolle hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



öööhm...miese Chancen?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

seeehr miese Chancen ^^


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> öööhm...miese Chancen?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Verdammt miese Chancen...wer hat Hunger?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (28. Mai 2008)

Ich habe meinen Avatar nicht umsonst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber Hunger habe ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Verdammt miese Chancen...wer hat Hunger?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich noch nich so richtig-hab sehr gut gefrühstückt vorhin^^ Aber in guten 45 min is sowieso Mittagspause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (28. Mai 2008)

Gaanz miese CHancen....Darf ich auch mal ne Meinung zu meinem Pic hören auf meinem Profil? *ganz lieb guck* hab mit Photoshop gespielt ^^

Ach so...nicht enttäuscht sein, bin ein Kerl ^^


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Und ich in 15 mins :> .. auch noch nich wirklich Hunger aber Kollegin hälls nicht länger aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> Ach so...nicht enttäuscht sein, bin ein Kerl ^^



Geh bitte uns sag niemanden dass du hier warst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spaaaaaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (28. Mai 2008)

Ach die Macht ist mit mir hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Und ich in 15 mins :> .. auch noch nich wirklich Hunger aber Kollegin hälls nicht länger aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kollegin?? *sabber* JUNGS! NACHSCHUB!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> Gaanz miese CHancen....Darf ich auch mal ne Meinung zu meinem Pic hören auf meinem Profil? *ganz lieb guck* hab mit Photoshop gespielt ^^
> 
> Ach so...nicht enttäuscht sein, bin ein Kerl ^^



rarrrrr :>


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Kollegin?? *sabber* JUNGS! NACHSCHUB!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Her mit dem Frischfleisch *sabber*


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> rarrrrr :>


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (28. Mai 2008)

17 Minuten dann Mittag juhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Kollegin?? *sabber* JUNGS! NACHSCHUB!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wo, wo, wo ????

ach so in bayern *enttäuscht sich wegdreht*


----------



## Sleepysimon (28. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> wo, wo, wo ????
> 
> ach so in bayern *enttäuscht sich wegdreht*




Bayern for the win  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Geh bitte uns sag niemanden dass du hier warst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke ^^


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> Danke ^^



Spaaaaaaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (28. Mai 2008)

Ui Streit im Pingu Lager  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Spaaaaaaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Isch weiss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bin ja hier um Spass zu haben. Muss mich ja von der Arbeit ablenken. ^^


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> Isch weiss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Will auch Spass :> Gib was ab^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (28. Mai 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> Isch weiss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wer muss das nicht ? ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (28. Mai 2008)

Huch! Ähm Telbion? Hast du mal was von "DerSchwarzblutclan" gehört?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

*Hose aufknöpf* hier is Spass für alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ui Streit im Pingu Lager
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mal wat neues  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Will auch Spass :> Gib was ab^^



*Spass teil*  Hier bitte!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> *Hose aufknöpf* hier is Spass für alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



BAH! Mach wieder zu-muss doch nich sein sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> *Hose aufknöpf* hier is Spass für alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lass mal lieber stecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

wer isn der neue hier ? wieder einer der zum Pingu konvertieren will ?


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> *Hose aufknöpf* hier is Spass für alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ôO.. Spass...weil ich mich jetz schlapp lach bei dem Anblick, oder was meinst du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> wer isn der neue hier ? wieder einer der zum Pingu konvertieren will ?



Ick aaahne es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (28. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Huch! Ähm Telbion? Hast du mal was von "DerSchwarzblutclan" gehört?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sacht mir was, aber helf mir mal kurz auf die Sprünge, bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> *Hose aufknöpf* hier is Spass für alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo, das ist spassig, aber nun mach mal wieder zu, so´n aal fängt irgendwann auch mal zu stinken an^^


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

@ Xelyna: Hab immernoch kein Bild gesehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (28. Mai 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> Sacht mir was, aber helf mir mal kurz auf die Sprünge, bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War ne Gilde auf "DieAldor".......... weiß nicht ob wir uns mal über den Weg gelaufen sind... 

Warste mal mit "Scratcher" der freundliche Troll aus der Nachbarschaft in ner Ini?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> jo, das ist spassig, aber nun mach mal wieder zu, so´n aal fängt irgendwann auch mal zu stinken an^^



Aal?? Nennen wir es Wurmfortsatz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> wer isn der neue hier ? wieder einer der zum Pingu konvertieren will ?




Nie im Leben !!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (28. Mai 2008)

ambossar ist ja so ein scheiß drecksserver -.-


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

@xelyna aso das foto joa hab von dir glaub schon 2 gesehen^^ 
das jetzige gefällt mir net so^^ 

und du schuldest mir doch nocjh ein sommerfoto von dir oder?^^

ach ja re


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

So bin Mittag machen, wenn ich wieder da bin will ich was zu lesen haben ^^

Mahlzeit


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Nie im Leben !!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Typ sucht Stress  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

hey was geht mit Maradil???
ach ja hallo pingupatrick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ernennt sich einfach zum hochlord obwohl ich auf die idee gekommen bin ph na warte^^


----------



## Telbion (28. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> War ne Gilde auf "DieAldor".......... weiß nicht ob wir uns mal über den Weg gelaufen sind...
> 
> Warste mal mit "Scratcher" der freundliche Troll aus der Nachbarschaft in ner Ini?
> 
> ...



Kann ich dir leider nicht mehr sagen, kann sein. Vielleicht sagt dir dann ja auch die Gilde "Justitia est commodatum" etwas ^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Der Typ sucht Stress
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nee ich rebelliere nur gerne *g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Szyslak schrieb:


> ambossar ist ja so ein scheiß drecksserver -.-



Wizo, was los? :> 
Erweiterte?


----------



## Scrätcher (28. Mai 2008)

Hm.. kennst du vielleicht: Yunalea, Smokka, Skulltroll, Leonaidass oder Osrun?


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Hm.. kennst du vielleicht: Yunalea, Smokka, Skulltroll, Leonaidass oder Osrun?



nö^^

@ xelyna danke für die nicht antwort auf mein post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfahc ignoriert wein


----------



## Telbion (28. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Hm.. kennst du vielleicht: Yunalea, Smokka, Skulltroll, Leonaidass oder Osrun?



Leider nicht, kannst ja mal gucken im Arsenal, ob du jemanden von uns kennst ^^


----------



## Vercon (28. Mai 2008)

> *Hose aufknöpf* hier is Spass für alle



Lass ruhig auf, dann habe wir die Fliegen nicht so im Gesicht xDDD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

Sodele Mahlzeit bin kurz wech...

Ma so btw für Xely würd ich ja zur Frau werden....
Wenn se sich die Haare schwarz färbt ! =P


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Mad Mortem 4tw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/vote 4 Hérault  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (28. Mai 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Lass ruhig auf, dann habe wir die Fliegen nicht so im Gesicht xDDD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man! Ich hoffe du kommst jetzt öfters! Was soll ich sagen! Tolle Katze? Klasse Sig? Oder geniale Sprüche?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nö^^
> 
> @ xelyna danke für die nicht antwort auf mein post
> 
> ...




Na Natsu willkommen im CLub =(


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> @xelyna aso das foto joa hab von dir glaub schon 2 gesehen^^
> das jetzige gefällt mir net so^^
> 
> und du schuldest mir doch nocjh ein sommerfoto von dir oder?^^
> ...




Nix da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei.. hmm.. naja war halt noch net Baden :> ..


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Ist die Hose eigentlich immernoch auf??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

naja ich glaube sie ist essen hoffe nachmitag kann ich was mitschrieben hatte heute ja ein meeting kak langweilig -.-


----------



## Sleepysimon (28. Mai 2008)

Mahlzeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Nix da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ja du kannst doch auch zuhause baden und ein foto machen wen du ja schon ein badefoto machen wilst ....^^

und muss ja nicht gleich jeder sehen ...^^

und nein ich will net wissen wie du agezogen bist -.-


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja du kannst doch auch zuhause baden und ein foto machen wen du ja schon ein badefoto machen wilst ....^^
> 
> und muss ja nicht gleich jeder sehen ...^^
> 
> und nein ich will net wissen wie du agezogen bist -.-



Bekomm ich dann auch ein Nackfoto von dir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja du kannst doch auch zuhause baden und ein foto machen wen du ja schon ein badefoto machen wilst ....^^
> 
> und muss ja nicht gleich jeder sehen ...^^
> 
> und nein ich will net wissen wie du agezogen bist -.-



XD Du geiler Bock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Bekomm ich dann auch ein Nackfoto von dir?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kannst von mir eins haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber "nur" Oberkörper  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Bekomm ich dann auch ein Nackfoto von dir?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol hab ich net gesagt oder hab ich das wort Nacktfoto erwähnt?

machen wirs so ich oben ohne du auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^ wen du schon in der richtung gehst^^

aber bikini riecht da schon dieses wochenende gehst doch baden oder?^^

und was heist hier geiler bock -.-


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lol hab ich net gesagt oder hab ich das wort Nacktfoto erwähnt?
> 
> machen wirs so ich oben ohne du auch
> 
> ...



Na..meinetwegen, mal schaun :]


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

lol, jetzt gehts aber zur Sache heir O_o


----------



## Sleepysimon (28. Mai 2008)

Mir ist langweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Na..meinetwegen, mal schaun :]



mhm hab mal gelesen wen ne frau mal schauen schreibt heist das NEIN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wuaaaaaaaaaaaaaa so ein unglück -.-


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Bekomm ich dann auch ein Nackfoto von dir?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tu uns das nich an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

Natsu, plz lass stecken solche Andeutungen -.- kommt irgendwie notgeil und vorpupatär rüber ^^


----------



## Vercon (28. Mai 2008)

*Popcorn hol*

Buffed wird schlüpfrig xD Der Traum eines jeden Forum Users ^^


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Na..meinetwegen, mal schaun :]



Jetz gehts rund  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Natse hat se klargemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> lol, jetzt gehts aber zur Sache heir O_o



tzzz, das haben wir gar nich nötig, stimmts Mara? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (28. Mai 2008)

*zu Vercon aufs Sofa stitzt und sich die Show einfach mal mitanschaut*

*In Popcorntüte mit reingreift*


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

*entspannt zurücklehn* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> tzzz, das haben wir gar nich nötig, stimmts Mara?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nö, ich genieß das Schauspiel wie ein armer Tropf von einer Frau zum Narren gehalten wird ^^


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

welche andeutungen?

vorpupertär?^^

tztztz

ach ja und wb mara essen geshcmeckt? warst doch essen oder?


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> nö, ich genieß das Schauspiel wie ein armer Tropf von einer Frau zum Narren gehalten wird ^^




:*

Man.. Hunger.. ich geh mal mittagessen ^^


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Was zeigt man einer Frau (sorry Xely) wenn Sie 10 Jahre unfallfei Auto gefahren ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (28. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Was zeigt man einer Frau (sorry Xely) wenn Sie 10 Jahre unfallfei Auto gefahren ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den Fahrersitz anstatt des Beifahrersitzes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> :*
> 
> Man.. Hunger.. ich geh mal mittagessen ^^




einen guten apetit wüsch ich euch 2 auch wen ich deine kollgin net kenne^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (28. Mai 2008)

Nö den 2. Gang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> :*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin nun wirklich was futtern, ciao bis später


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> Den Fahrersitz anstatt des Beifahrersitzes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch ne Möglichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber passt nich ganz...


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Nö den 2. Gang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau...menno...warum weist du das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (28. Mai 2008)

Weil ich für so Scherze gerne zu haben bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schonmal sry @ alle Frauen ^^

Was denkt sich eine Frau nach 20 Ehejahren, wenn sie in der Früh in den Spiegel schaut?


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Muss jetz zu nem Geschäftstermin mit meinem Chef...bis später  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schützt die Pingus!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (28. Mai 2008)

Cu viel Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Was denkt sich eine Frau nach 20 Ehejahren, wenn sie in der Früh in den Spiegel schaut?



Hau raus das Ding  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

tralala mir ist langweilig^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Hau raus das Ding
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Ha! Das gönn' ich ihm!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> "Ha! Das gönn' ich ihm!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wovon redest du?!


----------



## Sleepysimon (28. Mai 2008)

Nicht gecheckt ? ^^

Wenn eine Frau in den Spiegel schaut nach 20 Jahren Ehe !!!!!!!! 

Die wird wohl nicht mehr sooo gut aussehen *g*


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Nicht gecheckt ? ^^
> 
> Wenn eine Frau in den Spiegel schaut nach 20 Jahren Ehe !!!!!!!!
> 
> Die wird wohl nicht mehr sooo gut aussehen *g*



Achsoooo xD Deinen Witz meintest du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin auch erstmal Mittag futtern-bis denn!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (28. Mai 2008)

Nen guten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

Omg man kann ned mal in Mittag gehn...
*hust*

Was wohl die Mods dazu sagen *grübel*


----------



## Vercon (28. Mai 2008)

Hier regieren ausnahmsweise mal die User diesen Fred!

Also nix Mods...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Heiligenschein putz*


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

Genau, Xely hat die Mods gebannt aus dem Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die traun sich nimmer rein ^^

Pingu-Gang FTW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111einself


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

*mampf*
Also irgendwie kann man gar net so wirklich viel essen bei dem schwülen Wetter... na wie siehts mit Rajaxx aus?


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

warst jetzt essen wen net hop weg essen^^

ach hatten heute ja besuch von einer moderatorin und letzte woche war auch einer da noxiel glaub

mfg


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *mampf*
> Also irgendwie kann man gar net so wirklich viel essen bei dem schwülen Wetter... na wie siehts mit Rajaxx aus?




wb^^

ich tippe auf DOWN^^


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

Gooo gooo Natsu...
Werd Held unserer Community...
Datt will ich sehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich nich noch immer Winterspeck hätte würd ich ja mitmachen!


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

Na ich glaub die Mods amüsieren sich über uns....


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *mampf*
> Also irgendwie kann man gar net so wirklich viel essen bei dem schwülen Wetter... na wie siehts mit Rajaxx aus?



komm nach S-H, hier ist es schön, trocken und warm und etwas wind, na gut, ihr würdet sagen sturm, aber für uns nur ein leicht wind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


am we gehts zur ostsee, BADEN!!!

dann spring du mal in den vollgepieperten see 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich gehe auch mal mampfen


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Gooo gooo Natsu...
> Werd Held unserer Community...
> Datt will ich sehn
> 
> ...




hä wie wo was?^^ was muss ich machen?^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (28. Mai 2008)

Wer braucht schon Mods ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hä wie wo was?^^ was muss ich machen?^^




Natsuuuuuuuu Bildchen für Xely musst machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Natsuuuuuuuu Bildchen für Xely musst machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie soll ich das den hinkriegen?^^

aso ich für sie lol mhm mal schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grml hab grad wieder nen doppelpost im forum gepackt -.-

naja^^


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

ne aber son Lebenszeichen der Mods wäre cool ^^ um uns mal endlich zu sagen das wird geile User sind und heir an dem größten Thread ever arbeiten, würd mich ma interessieren ob es irgendwann nich mehr weiter geht....


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ne aber son Lebenszeichen der Mods wäre cool ^^ um uns mal endlich zu sagen das wird geile User sind und heir an dem größten Thread ever arbeiten, würd mich ma interessieren ob es irgendwann nich mehr weiter geht....



ich habe eher angst das sie den schliesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

dann veranstallte ich hier aber den größten Useraufstand wie man ihn nich nie gesehen hat ^^


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

avatar besser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so nun aber mampfen, bis gleich?


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

Jo denk auch das wir annem punkt sind wo wir übertreiben...
Aber ich freu mich jeden Mittwoch auf die Chaoten Runde...


----------



## Sleepysimon (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> dann veranstallte ich hier aber den größten Useraufstand wie man ihn nich nie gesehen hat ^^



Das Bezweifle ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den gabs auf www.dotainside.de ^^


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

hä ? wieso übertreiben ? der Thread wird nur Mittwochs genutzt, und da die Server down sind/waren oder uns langweilig is wie im Thread ja steht is das doch ok ^^


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

jop ich denke die mods und admins sind sicher auch früh wen wir heir spammen als im forum 

und solange wir nicht pöse seiten und bilder reinposten sollte es eigendlich kein probs sein und sind ja alle friedlich


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

Na wer weiss...

lalalalaaa... Ausserdem muss ich bei Mittwoch neuerdings immer an Happy Feet denken


----------



## Vanevil (28. Mai 2008)

<sich in die Runde schmuggelt>

<Grill aufstellt>

<Chefkochmütze aufsetz>

In 10 Minuten gibts die ersten Steaks


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

Vanevil schrieb:


> <sich in die Runde schmuggelt>
> 
> <Grill aufstellt>
> 
> ...



YEAH, das is ma ne steile Aktion *Vanevil ein Bier aufmach*


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

kommst bischen spät^^

aber ich hätte gern 1 Tauren steak pls


----------



## Sleepysimon (28. Mai 2008)

Ich hätte gerne 2 paar Würstchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Und ich gegrillten Nachtelf am Spieß.. ach mist hab ja grad erst zu Mittag gegessen..


----------



## Vanevil (28. Mai 2008)

Taurensteak ist leider nicht im Angebot, sonst verlangen am Ende noch andere Pinguinrippchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<Biertrink>

sooo erste Runde ist fertig

2 Würstchen gibts auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

En Stück Gammelspeck von Xely bitte !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Und ich gegrillten Nachtelf am Spieß.. ach mist hab ja grad erst zu Mittag gegessen..






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was nachtelf am spies -.- nim ein gnome oder so -.-

dan wil ich ein Fisch


----------



## Moktheshock (28. Mai 2008)

so nun is mittag, und wie siehts an der pingu front aus^^


----------



## Vanevil (28. Mai 2008)

<schwitz>

so viele Wünsche

<Steckerlfisch macht>


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Vanevil schrieb:


> <schwitz>
> 
> so viele Wünsche
> 
> <Steckerlfisch macht>



Auch gut, die Hautfarbe passt ja schon mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> so nun is mittag, und wie siehts an der pingu front aus^^



erfolgreichen verteidigen gegen unerwünschte spamms und Flames^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (28. Mai 2008)

Angriff gestart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (28. Mai 2008)

Knoblauchbrot, frisch aus dem Ofen		
Gegrillter Ziegenkäse im Speckmantel an frischem Salat, dazu Weißbrot		
Riesen-Garnelen im Kartoffelmantel gebacken mit Salatbouquet, raffiniertem Dip und Weißbrot		
Fränkische Leberknödelsuppe mit Nudeln		
Hausgemachte Bärlauchsuppe mit gerösteten Pinienkernen	


Bin in nen paar Minuten da,wenns dann nicht fertig ist gibbet Stress XD


----------



## Sleepysimon (28. Mai 2008)

Ich bekomm Hunger und fang schon an zu sabbern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

îiii suppe bääää^^

xely na wieder da bsit so ruhig -.-^^


----------



## Vanevil (28. Mai 2008)

Davidor schrieb:


> Knoblauchbrot, frisch aus dem Ofen
> Gegrillter Ziegenkäse im Speckmantel an frischem Salat, dazu Weißbrot
> Riesen-Garnelen im Kartoffelmantel gebacken mit Salatbouquet, raffiniertem Dip und Weißbrot
> Fränkische Leberknödelsuppe mit Nudeln
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kann mal jemand helfen ?

<etwas überfordert ist>


----------



## Davidor (28. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> îiii suppe bääää^^
> 
> xely na wieder da bsit so ruhig -.-^^



Wie kommt die BIld an die Info? Ich VERSICHERE euch,meinem neuen Kiwi geht es gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (28. Mai 2008)

Vanevil schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




würd ja helfen^^ aber ich futter das weg, wenn ich es vor mir hab^^


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

<--- liegt schon rotzevoll in der Ecke


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> <--- liegt schon rotzevoll in der Ecke




oÔ


Ne.. auch nur so ruhig, weil ich grad durchs Forum streife und ein paar User maßregel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

du kugelpingu

in ein paar mins können wir eine rollmeisterschaft eröffnen^^


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> oÔ
> Ne.. auch nur so ruhig, weil ich grad durchs Forum streife und ein paar User maßregel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wo wo wo?^^


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Servus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

da spielt sich die Pingu-Königin wieder als Forenschnüffler auf ^^

wir sollten eine Pingu-Forenwehr gründen, unsere Aufgabe, das Forum sauber halten XD


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wo wo wo?^^




-> z.B. http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;#entry594110 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> wir sollten eine Pingu-Forenwehr gründen, unsere Aufgabe, das Forum sauber halten XD



Dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

so auch meinen senf dazu gegeben^^


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Ob meine Sig wohl zu groß wird wenn ich 



IsP schrieb:


> ja kla omg kind verboten ^^
> blizzard macht da eh nichts hab acc getauscht und gekauft auch vk
> und blizzard hat nichts gemacht unsere gilde farmt sogar gold in instanzen und vk es und blizz macht nichts
> also sag nicht das das verboten ist ^^




einfüge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *lach*


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

Ey Xely mein Pala iss auch von Ebay!!!
Seit wann iss das verboten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Glaubst ja wohl nich das ich mir die 70er alle selbst hochgezogen hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Ey Xely mein Pala iss auch von Ebay!!!
> Seit wann iss das verboten
> 
> 
> ...




oO Nicht dein Ernst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

so, jetzt mache ich front, gegen die pings. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


langsam wird es zuviel ^^

keine macht den pings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

doch es ist verboten^^

lese doch das zeug von bliz durch du darfst es eigendlich auch net verkaufen

und das beste ist wen du eins kaufst hast ne chance von 90% das du es net lange hast


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

so, Senf steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> so, jetzt mache ich front, gegen die pings.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab ich da grade das Durchladen einer Waffe vernommen??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

ich habe schon senf ketchup und mayo gegeben^^


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Und ich Chilliöl *Glühen in den Augen hab*
 *.*


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Danke für das Bild Xelyna  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Und ich Chilliöl *Glühen in den Augen hab*
> *.*




hey hey wird alles wieder gut hast ja noch eine mission offen also net explodieren^^

und dan bleib doch hier und wandere net aus ^^


----------



## Moktheshock (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Hab ich da grade das Durchladen einer Waffe vernommen??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  attacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> attacke
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! FÜR DIE EISSCHOLLEN!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

gähn ich verabschied mich mal wieder für heute ich verbing zuviel zeit bei euch.... =(


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> gähn ich verabschied mich mal wieder für heute ich verbing zuviel zeit bei euch.... =(



Peace  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

oha, da haben wir uns aber n paar Radikale eingeladen


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ôO.. Was haben sie dir denn in den Fisch gemischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne .. aber mal ehrlich.. ich find das ansich schon bescheuert zu schreiben 'Ich weiß nicht ob ich das darf aber interessiert mich auch nicht' und dann erst mal die Antworten die er von sich gibt.. hallo?.. Gehts noch?.. Könnt mich schon fast wieder aufregen..


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> attacke
> ...



Ruht in frieden ihr gegner der Pingus 

/kill gegner der Pingus

der Pingu Gott trifft all seine gegner krittisch 
die Pingu gegner sterben

SIEG hugh


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> gähn ich verabschied mich mal wieder für heute ich verbing zuviel zeit bei euch.... =(



voll net hast kaum wa sgepostet -.-


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> ôO.. Was haben sie dir denn in den Fisch gemischt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




joa komisch der typ aber hey net aufregen wir sind doch da ^^

mhm hofe kein 3pel post^^


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> ôO.. Was haben sie dir denn in den Fisch gemischt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ganz ruhig bleiben mein Bärchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nich gut fürs Herz und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (28. Mai 2008)

So, aus der Lehranstalt zurück und wieder auf Arbeit.

Hab auch gleich mal eben in der Uni die Tagesq gemacht und meinem Prof. den Kopf abgeschlagen!!! 

Soll ich den direkt an die Königin schicken?!?^^


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

boah der andere thread wird mir zu blöd, der gehört im RL mal richtig verhaun


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

ich sehe es komme die happy feet pingus gegen die madagaskarpingus und dan gibts noch die linuxpingus^^


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Ganz ruhig bleiben mein *Bärchen  *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_
Roooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooar_


----------



## Vercon (28. Mai 2008)

Hunger?

Ich schmeiß 'ne Runde: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD

Guten Hunger ^^


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

eigendlich müsste es ka bärin heisen^^


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

Vercon sinkt in der Beliebtheitsskala ^^


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> eigendlich müsste es ka bärin heisen^^




Ne.. eigentlich auch falsch, mein Druide ist eine Mietzekatze :>


----------



## Vercon (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Vercon sinkt in der Beliebtheitsskala ^^




Pff xD
Immer ich :-(


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Die Katze is der absolute Kracher xD


----------



## Sleepysimon (28. Mai 2008)

Too many connections aaaaah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ne.. eigentlich auch falsch, mein Druide ist eine Mietzekatze :>



ne hordler druiden haben keine katze dan sind gehörnte tiger ohne streifen^^


----------



## Grukna (28. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne hordler druiden haben keine katze dan sind gehörnte tiger ohne streifen^^



Auch gehörnte Löwen genannt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Boah-das Essen hat mich wahnsinnig müde gemacht! Ich kämpf echt damit, nicht einzupennen...brauch Musik  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

sind das nich Chimären ? mom...


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Boah-das Essen hat mich wahnsinnig müde gemacht! Ich kämpf echt damit, nicht einzupennen...brauch Musik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder Koffein.. ich halt mich grad wach indem ich mich im andren Thread wund tipp -.-


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Oder Koffein.. ich halt mich grad wach indem ich mich im andren Thread wund tipp -.-



Wäre ne Maßnahme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

so, sag ich ja, Chimäre ^^


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

dachte chimären hätten noch flügel?^^


----------



## Mumble (28. Mai 2008)

Nur zur Info: DEIN SCHWANZ "BRENNT"!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

nein, die "original" Chimären aus der griechischen Mythologie sehen so aus ^^


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

nein, die "original" Chimären aus der griechischen Mythologie sehen so aus ^^


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

nein, die "original" Chimären aus der griechischen Mythologie sehen so aus ^^


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

nein, die "original" Chimären aus der griechischen Mythologie sehen so aus ^^


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

nein, die "original" Chimären aus der griechischen Mythologie sehen so aus ^^


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

nein, die "original" Chimären aus der griechischen Mythologie sehen so aus ^^


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

das forum ist ja mal ober lahm wieder brauch ein foto als rettung des tages....^^

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

War das jetzt ein sechs oder siebenfach Post? *lacht sich kaputt*


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

jo hier tut sich gar nix grad O_o scheiß doppelposts


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

ich glaube wir kommen langsam an die Kapazitätengrenze des Forums XD


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

ich glaube wir kommen langsam an die Kapazitätengrenze des Forums XD


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

ich glaube wir kommen langsam an die Kapazitätengrenze des Forums XD


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

ich glaube wir kommen langsam an die Kapazitätengrenze des Forums XD


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

ich glaube wir kommen langsam an die Kapazitätengrenze des Forums XD


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

ich glaube wir kommen langsam an die Kapazitätengrenze des Forums XD


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

ich glaube wir kommen langsam an die Kapazitätengrenze des Forums XD


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

ich glaube wir kommen langsam an die Kapazitätengrenze des Forums XD


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

ich glaube wir kommen langsam an die Kapazitätengrenze des Forums XD


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

ich glaube wir kommen langsam an die Kapazitätengrenze des Forums XD


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

ich glaube wir kommen langsam an die Kapazitätengrenze des Forums XD


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Hm ja.. bei mir läd es auch gerade total langsam.. warscheinlich kommen die Kinder jetzt aus der Schule *lächel*

Achja.. zu dem 'der Schwanz brennt' fällt mir nur ein: 
"Ey Alter.. nichts für Ungut, aber dein Pony brennt"


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

ich glaube wir kommen langsam an die Kapazitätengrenze des Forums XD


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

ich glaube wir kommen langsam an die Kapazitätengrenze des Forums XD


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

ich glaube wir kommen langsam an die Kapazitätengrenze des Forums XD


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

ich glaube wir kommen langsam an die Kapazitätengrenze des Forums XD


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

ich glaube wir kommen langsam an die Kapazitätengrenze des Forums XD


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

ich glaube wir kommen langsam an die Kapazitätengrenze des Forums XD


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

ich glaube wir kommen langsam an die Kapazitätengrenze des Forums XD


----------



## Davidor (28. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

alder scheiße O_O das wollt ich nich :'(


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Mensch Mara.. drück doch einfach nicht so oft auf Senden.. das dauert einfach lange bis der Beitrag dann da ist, aber solang es läd läd es auch :>


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

ich hab ja nur einmal draufgedrückt, ganz so dumm bin ich auch nich...... warum kann man die auch nich lsöchen -.-


----------



## Davidor (28. Mai 2008)

Jan Hegenberg hören hilft auch gut bei Langeweile,nur so als tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

gz Mara neuer multiposterkönig ^^


----------



## Mumble (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ich glaube wir kommen langsam an die Kapazitätengrenze des Forums XD



18facher Post... Rekord?!?

Bin mal weg für heute, euch allen noch viel Spaß!

Bis nächste Woche... muss dann mal nen bißchen mehr Ruf farmen, werde also schon sehr früh on kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tööööööööö!


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Möchte nicht wissen was so mancher User machen würde, könnte er seinen Beiträge eigenhändig wieder löschen..

Och ..mag auch mit hören :>
Geht hier aber nicht.. wobei.. Kollegin ist um drei weg *kicher*


----------



## Davidor (28. Mai 2008)

Gefällt dir das Pic besser?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ich glaube wir kommen langsam an die Kapazitätengrenze des Forums XD



18facher Post... Rekord?!?

Bin mal weg für heute, euch allen noch viel Spaß!

Bis nächste Woche... muss dann mal nen bißchen mehr Ruf farmen, werde also schon sehr früh on kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tööööööööö!


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

OMFG, das war n 17er Post -.-' *schäm*


----------



## Mumble (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ich glaube wir kommen langsam an die Kapazitätengrenze des Forums XD



18facher Post... Rekord?!?

Bin mal weg für heute, euch allen noch viel Spaß!

Bis nächste Woche... muss dann mal nen bißchen mehr Ruf farmen, werde also schon sehr früh on kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tööööööööö!


----------



## Mumble (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ich glaube wir kommen langsam an die Kapazitätengrenze des Forums XD



18facher Post... Rekord?!?

Bin mal weg für heute, euch allen noch viel Spaß!

Bis nächste Woche... muss dann mal nen bißchen mehr Ruf farmen, werde also schon sehr früh on kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tööööööööö!


----------



## Mumble (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ich glaube wir kommen langsam an die Kapazitätengrenze des Forums XD



18facher Post... Rekord?!?

Bin mal weg für heute, euch allen noch viel Spaß!

Bis nächste Woche... muss dann mal nen bißchen mehr Ruf farmen, werde also schon sehr früh on kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tööööööööö!


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

lösch den scheis du ....

mein gott ey


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Also.. irgendwas stimmt hier nicht, oder aber ich seh vor lauter Hitze schon doppelt *schiel*


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

ALDER mach das Bild weg, spinnst du ????


----------



## Mumble (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ich glaube wir kommen langsam an die Kapazitätengrenze des Forums XD



18facher Post... Rekord?!?

Bin mal weg für heute, euch allen noch viel Spaß!

Bis nächste Woche... muss dann mal nen bißchen mehr Ruf farmen, werde also schon sehr früh on kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tööööööööö!


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

ich glaub die Mods verarschen uns XD


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Hehe, Mara, nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin wieder da!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (28. Mai 2008)

Immer diese Spammer!!! xD

Ich dachte wir sind 'ne ordentliche Community? ^^ xD


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

boah, das is peinlich, sry..... da is was im Busch, eine Anti-Pingu-Verschwörung


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Mumble hängt grad wohl irgendwie.. 
Leute ist es bei euch auch grad so total warm? :>
Hab schon richtig Angst, dass wenn ich heut abend heim komm ein so dermaßenes Sommer Gewitter wütet, dass es da mit zocken nix mehr is


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

jo, hier wirds auch gleich krachen.....anscheinend hat einer ne Kaffeetasse aufm Buffed-Server ausgeleert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Mumble hängt grad wohl irgendwie..
> Leute ist es bei euch auch grad so total warm? :>
> Hab schon richtig Angst, dass wenn ich heut abend heim komm ein so dermaßenes Sommer Gewitter wütet, dass es da mit zocken nix mehr is




Ja so schwul...äh...schwül  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Och du arme, hat da jemand Angst vor Donner?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sagt mal spackt Buffed nur bei mir so?


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> jo, hier wirds auch gleich krachen.....anscheinend hat einer ne Kaffeetasse aufm Buffed-Server ausgeleert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na solang es eine Buffed-Tasse ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die hab ich auch zuhause - total toll =D


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

nene die haben irgendwas kaputt gemacht da oben


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Na solang es eine Buffed-Tasse ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja lagt bei mri auch hier^^

ich wollte uach eine tasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber wohne ja in der schweiz da ist es bischen doof -.-


----------



## das Tir (28. Mai 2008)

haben sie nicht gestern geschrieben, dass die Server heute gewartet werden? Vielleicht liegts daran *shrug*

*rüber zu Schattenbrand guck* hrm, wird wohl vorm Kino nichts... *allen ne Packung Kekse schenk* bin heut gut drauf, trotz Nachtwache down =D


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

so macht das kein Spass *schnief*


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ja so schwul...äh...schwül
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne du bei mir auch, aber glaube es wird gerade wieder.
Stell mir gerade vor wie die Buffys + Moderatoren im Buffed-Hauptquartier durcheinander laufen und hektisch versuchen alles wieder zum laufen zu bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (28. Mai 2008)

Buffed! Immer diese Lags.. Unverschämt xDD 

Ich will hier in ruhe spammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

*Das Problem ist uns bekannt und wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck an einer Lösung. Danke für euer Verständnis*


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

das schrieb:


> haben sie nicht gestern geschrieben, dass die Server heute gewartet werden? Vielleicht liegts daran *shrug*
> 
> *rübver zu Schattenbrand guck* hrm, wird wohl vorm Kino nichts... *allen ne Packung Kekse schenk* bin heut gut drauf, trotz Nachtwache down =D




Na dann GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir verdirbt nur diese blöde Hitze hier die Laune so ein kleines bisschen.. naja gut und die Tatsache dass ich heute und morgen für zwei Schulaufgaben lernen muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Ja die haben irgendwas kaputt gemacht...vielleicht mit Absicht um unser Pingu-Treffen aufzulösen?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meldet auch bei pafnet.de an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

möge dein fell stehts von läuse frei sein

mfg


----------



## Sleepysimon (28. Mai 2008)

Hehe ^^


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Ich krieg grad echt noch die Kriese mit diesem Etwas im andren Thread..


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

hm, scheint ja wieder zu laufen das ganze, respect, die buffed Leute sollten bei Blizz anfangen ^^


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

lol schreibt de rimmernoch?^^

hör mal auf da rein zuschauen schreib lieber hier man man man^^

in de rzeit hättest tausend fotos machen können aber nee^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (28. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lol schreibt de rimmernoch?^^
> 
> hör mal auf da rein zuschauen schreib lieber hier man man man^^
> 
> in de rzeit hättest tausend fotos machen können aber nee^^



Ich sag nix *g*


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Ja hey, das ging echt fix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Super Leistung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## das Tir (28. Mai 2008)

Scheint ja wieder alles in Butter zu sein hier bei buffed =D *zu den ganzen Pinguinen starr* hrm, ich krieg Hunger auf Geflügel....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (28. Mai 2008)

hallo na noch alle fleißig am arbeiten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

Davidor schrieb:


> Gefällt dir das Pic besser?^^




wer hat dir erlaubt, ein bild von mir reinzustellen??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich krieg grad echt noch die Kriese mit diesem Etwas im andren Thread..



Nich aufregen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Boah echt wie´s mich ankotzt, ich wart ne Viertelstunde bis ich die Seite aktalisiert hab...


----------



## Sleepysimon (28. Mai 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hallo na noch alle fleißig am arbeiten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Leider ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;: Abartige Ladezeiten gerade oO


----------



## das Tir (28. Mai 2008)

Na was meint ihr? Bis wann wird schattenbrand noch down sein? Wetten werden noch angenommen =D


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

ihr sollt das scheiß Bild LÖSCHEN und nich noch 5 mal drauf antworten.....


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Schattenbrand? Hmm.. weiß nich.. hoffe mal für alle nicht zu lange :>


Hab ich schon erwähnt dass ich das KOT*** krieg?



IsP schrieb:


> Gut dass ich nicht weiblich bin ^^
> was sich liebt das neckt sich
> 
> 
> ...



.....
.....
.....


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

Omg da guck ich nochmal rein und dann sowas...
Na zumindest isser rasiert ob Xely da auch mithalten kann ??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ob das jetzt die mods noch durchgehen lassen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ihr seits mir so en Verein

Vote for tanzende Pinguine! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ihr sollt das scheiß Bild LÖSCHEN und nich noch 5 mal drauf antworten.....



Is ja jetz nich so wild, wenn sie meinen sowas wäre lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## das Tir (28. Mai 2008)

So, ich bin dann weg, schattenbrand ist wieder da und ich möchte zumindest 15 minuten lang spielen XD" Machts gut leute, bis nächsten Mittwoch, HF *wink*


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

Ach Xely... Du machst dich au zum perfekten Opfer... 
Weiblich spielst WoW sieht knusper aus...
Und bist bis man dich nervt das angenehmste Wesen hier in der Community...
Das man dich da angräbt iss doch wohl logisch!

Sei doch froh wenne verehrt wirst !


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Omg da guck ich nochmal rein und dann sowas...
> Na zumindest isser rasiert ob Xely da auch mithalten kann ??
> 
> 
> ...



wb Ruven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pass auf Xely is leicht gereizt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 irgendwas macht sie wütend...


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Is ja jetz nich so wild, wenn sie meinen sowas wäre lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne mir gehts dadrum das die Mods evtl. nich gerne Pimmels hier im Forum sehen -.- ich mag den thread und wennd er wegen sowas geclosed wird gibts Koppnüsse


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

Sie ignoriert mich doch eh dabei hab ich nur spaß dran sie zu ärgern...
=(


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

mein gott kinder hoffe ihr werdet gebannt -.-

komischer typ -.-

hey xely noch da?


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

die is sicher geplatzt ^^


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ne mir gehts dadrum das die Mods evtl. nich gerne Pimmels hier im Forum sehen -.- ich mag den thread und wennd er wegen sowas geclosed wird gibts Koppnüsse



Da muss ich dir recht geben, bist ja nich umsonst Hochlord! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wehe dem, der Xely verjagt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ne mir gehts dadrum das die Mods evtl. nich gerne Pimmels hier im Forum sehen -.- ich mag den thread und wennd er wegen sowas geclosed wird gibts Koppnüsse



bo ey  *taschentücher verteilt*

ist ja schon weg, meins auf jeden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

Naja man sollt sich ned reinsteigern...
Aber mal ganz ehrlich wer von uns mag Xely nich...
Nur jeder drückts anderst aus...
Würd mir erst sorgen machen wenn ich gestorkt werde! =P


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> die is sicher geplatzt ^^



Ne... noch nich ganz.. hachja.. *schwitz*


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

gestorkt ?

roflcopter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meinst sicher gestalked


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ne... noch nich ganz.. hachja.. *schwitz*



dan zieh mal diene jacke aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Naja man sollt sich ned reinsteigern...
> Aber mal ganz ehrlich wer von uns mag Xely nich...
> Nur jeder drückts anderst aus...
> Würd mir erst sorgen machen wenn ich gestorkt werde! =P



Xely ist schon ne nette  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

ich habs im büro au ned immer mit der rechtschreibung...
weiss ja jeder was ich mein


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Aber mal ganz ehrlich wer von uns mag Xely nich...



ich, ich finde sie zwar nett, aber mögen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
1. Sie kommt aus Bayern
2. sie ist zu jung (für mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
3. spielt sie auf einem falschen server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4. Sie kommt aus bayern
5. sie kommt immer noch aus bayern
6. gehe zu 1.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







natürlich alles nur spass!!!!!
aus das sie aus bayern kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

da mag jemand Bayern nich, kann mich ja auch irren, aber kommt mir grad so vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> da mag jemand Bayern nich, kann mich ja auch irren, aber kommt mir grad so vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mir kommts auch so vor!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alles nur Neider  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:  Ach ja und recht herzlichen Dank an die Buffed-Leute, jetz läuft alles wieder wie geschmiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> ich, ich finde sie zwar nett, aber mögen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 XDDD Ganz großes Tennis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> XDDD Ganz großes Tennis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jetzt reichts dann mal, unsre Königin kommt aus Bayern, also wenns ich nich mach, dann heut sie euch auf den ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> 1. Sie kommt aus Bayern



Ich komme aus München, das ist sozusagen das instanzierte Bayern, hier läuft mehr nicht-bayrisches rum als du denkst, also halb so wild wie der Rest unseres Freistaats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich komme aus München, das ist sozusagen das instanzierte Bayern, hier läuft mehr nicht-bayrischen rum als du denkst, also halb so wild wie der Rest unseres Freistaats
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verdammt, sie fällt mir in den Rücken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Kommt ihr nicht zu nah und beleidigt sie nicht-wie ihr seht glänze ich mit einem brandneuen Titel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

HAHA

gut das ich keien probs habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Kommt ihr nicht zu nah und beleidigt sie nicht-wie ihr seht glänze ich mit einem brandneuen Titel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nur doof das ich der gott von den pingus bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ja der bin ich also


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> HAHA
> 
> gut das ich keien probs habe
> 
> ...



Besser isset  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nur doof das ich der gott von den pingus bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sagen wir der selbsternannte und NICHT anerkannte Gott der Pingus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Sich selbst den Titel "Gott" zu geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weiß ja nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Verdammt, sie fällt mir in den Rücken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Neeee würd ich nie machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

was sagt ihr eigentlich zu meinem neuen avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



krieg den pings ^^


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

naja als gründer der Pinguine hab ich doch das recht der gott zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> was sagt ihr eigentlich zu meinem neuen avatar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sie sind im falschen Thread-bitte verlassen Sie diesen umgehend, es sei denn, Sie wollen nicht mehr lange unter den Lebenden weilen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja als gründer der Pinguine hab ich doch das recht der gott zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pfff-denkst du  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Belassen wir's beim Priester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Neeee würd ich nie machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast du aber gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Götter die nichtmal ZA clearen gelten sowieso nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja als gründer der Pinguine hab ich doch das recht der gott zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den Titel musst du dir erst noch verdienen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

keine angst denke nächste woche werd ich noch ssc oder augen clear haben und za auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (neue gilde ftw)^^

und herault du hast heir mal eh net viel zu sagen bis ja noch ein neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich oberster dan xely und dan mara e.t.c.^^


----------



## Jenny84 (28. Mai 2008)

nicht so weingebildet sein!
eingebildet dürfen nur wir frauen sein!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also ich oberster dan xely und dan mara e.t.c.^^



Wovon träumst du Nachts?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



                  Xely
Mara - Ruven - Natsu - Slav
                Herault
                  ......
              Die Neuen

So... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nicht so weingebildet sein!
> eingebildet dürfen nur wir frauen sein!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oÔ 
Ich kenn mehr eingebildete Männer als Frauen..mal ganz ehrlich


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Sie sind im falschen Thread-bitte verlassen Sie diesen umgehend, es sei denn, Sie wollen nicht mehr lange unter den Lebenden weilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nun werden Sie hier mal nicht persönlich^^

ich fand den aber nett, na gut, suche ich mir was anderes *trollt sich und nimmt den ganzen kaffee mit* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

Herault hat en Pinken Pinguin...
Also ein möchtegern Pinguin Loladin ich mein das allein macht ihn zu nehm sehr guten beschützer...
Aus erfahrung nach 10 sekunden hast du blasenschwäche und dein gegner en lachkrampf!


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> oÔ
> Ich kenn mehr eingebildete Männer als Frauen..mal ganz ehrlich



100% signed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wovon träumst du Nachts?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sooo ma was neues Slave ich lübe dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wovon träumst du Nachts?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das akzeptiere ich ^^


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Sooo ma was neues Slave ich lübe dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lübe = du findest es gut so?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> oÔ
> Ich kenn mehr eingebildete Männer als Frauen..mal ganz ehrlich



da muss ich dir allerdings recht geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> das akzeptiere ich ^^



Sollte eigentlich Stammbaumtechnisch angeordnet sein aber hats alles verschoben^^


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> *trollt sich und nimmt den ganzen kaffee mit*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



NEEEEEEEEEEEEIN!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Nich den Kaffee!!! Darfst doch bleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rangfolge wäre auch geklärt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (/sign @ slav)

und mein gut ausgeprägter Beschützerskill wurde auch erkannt^^ Wenn jetzt noch der Kaffee da bleibt, bin ich voll und ganz zufrieden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (28. Mai 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> da muss ich dir allerdings recht geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Iss klar das ihr euch da einig seid! Und die meisten Zicken sind auch männlich! Ja ja!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (28. Mai 2008)

Tachchen leute^^

wird Buffed jetzt von den pingus eingenommen?^^


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

nüüü glar slave =)

btw kurz vorm durchdrehhen hier hab noch ne stunde keene böcke geiles wetter kopfschmerzen....
Need en see oder schwimmbad oder gartenteich hauptsache was feuchtes...

*grummlz* scheiss vorentwürfe immer...


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Iss klar das ihr euch da einig seid! Und die meisten Zicken sind auch männlich! Ja ja!^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hör ich auch oft genug und des schlimme daran is ja, dass sie genau das sagen, wenn SIE rumzicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> Tachchen leute^^
> 
> wird Buffed jetzt von den pingus eingenommen?^^




Jop


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> Tachchen leute^^
> 
> wird Buffed jetzt von den pingus eingenommen?^^



Äääääähm...ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> nüüü glar slave =)
> 
> btw kurz vorm durchdrehhen hier hab noch ne stunde keene böcke geiles wetter kopfschmerzen....
> Need en see oder schwimmbad oder gartenteich hauptsache was feuchtes...



*kindisch sein on*
tihihihihiiiihiiiihiih tihihiihihiihiih was feuchtes... tihihihihihiiihiiii   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*kindisch sein off*

Baden wär jetz toll <3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (28. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hör ich auch oft genug und des schlimme daran is ja, dass sie genau das sagen, wenn SIE rumzicken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Koooomischerweise kenn ich viele Frauen die sagen dass sie lieber mit Männern zusammenarbeiten weil das unkomplizierter ist!

Hier meine Theorie:

Sie kennen mehr Männer die eingebildet sind! Warum? Weil sie lieber mit Männern rumhängen als mit anderen Frauen, da diese unkomplizierter sind!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Koooomischerweise kenn ich viele Frauen die sagen dass sie lieber mit Männern zusammenarbeiten weil das unkomplizierter ist!
> 
> Hier meine Theorie:
> 
> ...



Männer sind primitiv, aber glücklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Koooomischerweise kenn ich viele Frauen die sagen dass sie lieber mit Männern zusammenarbeiten weil das unkomplizierter ist!
> 
> Hier meine Theorie:
> 
> ...




Stümmt :>

Sechs Jahre Mathe-Technik Zweig mit durchschnittlichen drei Mädlz (mir inklusive) das prägt für's Leben *g*


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

oh mann ihr habt doch keine ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tz schweinerei hier

naja bald feierabend ^^


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> *kindisch sein on*
> tihihihihiiiihiiiihiih tihihiihihiihiih was feuchtes... tihihihihihiiihiiii
> 
> 
> ...



Da kommt mir jetzt glei 2 ma Xely in Sinn *duck und weg*


----------



## Jenny84 (28. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Iss klar das ihr euch da einig seid! Und die meisten Zicken sind auch männlich! Ja ja!^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



natürlich ist das klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
genau männer sind mehr zicken wie wir!
NEIN ICH BIN NIE ZICKIG ODER BOCKIG nur mal ganz selten schlecht gelaunt!


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

hab jetzt ein bild von meinem körper gemacht, wer wollte hier irgendetwas mit koppnüssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Sechs Jahre Mathe-Technik Zweig mit durchschnittlichen drei Mädlz (mir inklusive) das prägt für's Leben *g*



Wie genau? Sitzt du manchmal einfach nur da, und fängst dämonisch an zu kichern? :s


----------



## Moktheshock (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Männer sind primitiv, aber glücklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

yeah 419^^


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> hab jetzt ein bild von meinem körper gemacht, wer wollte hier irgendetwas mit koppnüssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dein Ernst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Stümmt :>
> 
> Sechs Jahre Mathe-Technik Zweig mit durchschnittlichen drei Mädlz (mir inklusive) das prägt für's Leben *g*




3 Jahre mit 17 Mädls und 2 andren Jungs ...

Manche nennen das Paradies - ich nenns HÖLLE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zickenterror jeden Donnerstag - einfach nur Zickenterror  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

KAMPFZICKEN - keine normalen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Männer sind primitiv, aber glücklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign!!^^



Jenny84 schrieb:


> natürlich ist das klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



öhm? Zickste jetzt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (28. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> /sign!!^^
> öhm? Zickste jetzt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein zicke nicht bin immer noch bestens gelaunt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> /sign!!^^
> öhm? Zickste jetzt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hört sich fast so an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

er hat jetzt angst vor frauen^^


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

meine Fresse, fast 30 Seiten heute, das is imba ^^


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> 3 Jahre mit 17 Mädls und 2 andren Jungs ...
> 
> Manche nennen das Paradies - ich nenns HÖLLE
> 
> ...



scheiss kinderheim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (28. Mai 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> er hat jetzt angst vor frauen^^



wer hat das nicht^^


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> scheiss kinderheim
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Dein Ernst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so sah ich aus als ich 20 war nun bin ich alt, aber das willst du nicht sehen^^


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Ach hier...da is ja Hunters Body...lächerlich gegen meinen Bodyguard-Atzenbody, aber recht akzeptabel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (28. Mai 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> wer hat das nicht^^



ach wir frauen können auch ganz freuntlich sein nur wenn man sie reitzt werden wir zu kleinen bistern und machen euch männern die hölle heiß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> scheiss kinderheim
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Berufsschule, aber is ja fast des gleiche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ja da kriegt man Angst vor Frauen, besonders wenn die mehr wiegen als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

Naja Xely iss ja keine Frau sondern eher en mann ne... 
(need aggro kleene) ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (28. Mai 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> wer hat das nicht^^



Deshalb hat die Natur ja diese Sicherungen in unsere Gehirn gebaut! Wenn wir mal wieder glauben das Leben endlich zu verstehen und feststellen dass wir ohne eine Frau besser dran sind, brennt die Sicherung wieder durch und am nächsten Morgen wacht man wieder neben einer auf....

thats Life!^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> meine Fresse, fast 30 Seiten heute, das is imba ^^


pingu power 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Und ja da kriegt man Angst vor Frauen, besonders wenn die mehr wiegen als ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



XDDD


!!!


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Deshalb hat die Natur ja diese Sicherungen in unsere Gehirn gebaut! Wenn wir mal wieder glauben das Leben endlich zu verstehen und feststellen dass wir ohne eine Frau besser dran sind, brennt die Sicherung wieder durch und am nächsten Morgen wacht man wieder neben einer auf....
> 
> thats Life!^^



Amen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Naja Xely iss ja keine Frau sondern eher en mann ne...
> (need aggro kleene) ^^


echt?
dabei wollte ich ihr gerade meinen starken arm reichen um mit ihr den schmerzhaften gang der defloration anzugehen, aber wenn sie doch eigentlich ein mann ist.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Kann mal bitte jemand Ruven von mir verprügeln, danke!
Aggro genug? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Ach hier...da is ja Hunters Body...lächerlich gegen meinen Bodyguard-Atzenbody, aber recht akzeptabel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


zeig uns deinen wahren körper, sonst stelle ich ein bild rein, dass ich gerade auf deiner homepage gefunden habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (28. Mai 2008)

Viel Spass noch ihr Pingus. Ich mache jetzt Feierabend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Kann mal bitte jemand Ruven von mir verprügeln, danke!
> Aggro genug?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist meine Aufgabe meine Königin! Schon unterwegs!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Kann mal bitte jemand Ruven von mir verprügeln, danke!
> Aggro genug?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich glaub Ruven steht auf so´n Scheiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> zeig uns deinen wahren körper, sonst stelle ich ein bild rein, dass ich gerade auf deiner homepage gefunden habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn dann im Studi-VZ ja^^ Aber das sieht nich großartig anders aus, als dein momentaner Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Kann mal bitte jemand Ruven von mir verprügeln, danke!
> Aggro genug?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das machste brav selber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wollt eh nur zum Feierabend deine AUfmerksamkeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber das Omen blinkt so böse das reicht bis nächste Woche!!!
*bussi* kleene
und *winke* rest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Also, ich fahr dann mal heim, FEIERABEND, aber ich denk ich schau nochmal vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und passt mir auf Xely auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Das machste brav selber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Peace  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Also, ich fahr dann mal heim, FEIERABEND, aber ich denk ich schau nochmal vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tschööö-mach ick  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Mai 2008)

joa ich bin auch weg ciao ciao

bis nächste woche xely noch eine schöne woche ^^


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

geht mal alle, so haben wir xely für uns alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> geht mal alle, so haben wir xely für uns alleine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign^^

cya Natsumee


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Hmm... Hilfe? ôO..
Bei mir dauerts noch min. eine Stunde bis ich hier weg kommt.. *seufz*


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

wer ist denn noch da?


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

ah xely ist noch da, bist doch in braven händen hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Ähm....ja... 

Schönes Wetter.. äheheheh ^^


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Meine Rede^^ Ich denk, sie ist dir zu jung?? Also Flossen weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

<--- auch noch da


----------



## Jenny84 (28. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> wer ist denn noch da?



ich hier HALLO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich hier HALLO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hi Jenny!! Wie gehts dir so? Hab meine Handynummer verloren-kann ich deine haben??

...

xD


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> <--- auch noch da



Maraaaa :>
Wie lange musst du denn noch schaffen?


----------



## Dragonsdeath (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hmm... Hilfe? ôO..
> Bei mir dauerts noch min. eine Stunde bis ich hier weg kommt.. *seufz*


ich pass schon auf dich auf^^


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

alder ihr grabt auch alles an was ****** hat oder ?
zu viel Hormone ? Macht euch das Wetter so wuschig ?

@Xely ick hab noch 20 Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> alder ihr grabt auch alles an was ****** hat oder ?
> zu viel Hormone ? Macht euch das Wetter so wuschig ?



Ja hier trieft es nur so vor Testosteron!
Das nennt man Frühling mein lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Hi Jenny!! Wie gehts dir so? Hab meine Handynummer verloren-kann ich deine haben??
> 
> ...
> 
> xD



mir gehts super; hab gleich feierabend es ist schönes wetter und ich reite gleich mit einem von meinen pferden in den wald  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

doofe anmache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> ich pass schon auf dich auf^^



Dragon^^ Meinen Titel lesen, dann nochmal nachdenken und dann erst posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> mir gehts super; hab gleich feierabend es ist schönes wetter und ich reite gleich mit einem von meinen pferden in den wald
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die mit dem Pferd und dem Wald ist wohl besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

bo ey ich bin der grufti, ich ändere mal avatar auf ein aktuelleres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ja hier trieft es nur so vor Testosteron!
> Das nennt man Frühling mein lieber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja, das mit den Frühlingsgefühlen hab ich längst augegeben -.-


----------



## Dragonsdeath (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Dragon^^ Meinen Titel lesen, dann nochmal nachdenken und dann erst posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pffff ich hab en schild der zählt mehr als dein titel^^
was bietest du jetzt?^^


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> naja, das mit den Frühlingsgefühlen hab ich längst augegeben -.-



Ich noch nicht, bin noch voller Optimismus was dieses Jahr angeht^^


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ja hier trieft es nur so vor Testosteron!
> Das nennt man Frühling mein lieber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Maras Taktik ist denkbar einfach^^ Er spielt den uninteressierten Beschützer um am meisten Aufmerksamkeit und Symphathie zu gewinnen...einfache Taktik...**gähn**  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

ja den frühling überspringe ich auch immer, frauen sind mir zu kompleziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> pffff ich hab en schild der zählt mehr als dein titel^^
> was bietest du jetzt?^^



sheep --> pyro --> instant pyro die beide mit gutgehend 7k critten von Hérault...rest in peace  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> naja, das mit den Frühlingsgefühlen hab ich längst augegeben -.-


jo hab ich auch^^ naja ich warte auch schon seit fast 5 jahren-.-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

nicht ganz mein Lieber ^^
ich hab die Schnauze nur voll von Fernbeziehungen ^^ und FFM --> München is fern, also garnich erst rumflirten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das is meine Taktik ^^


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich noch nicht, bin noch voller Optimismus was dieses Jahr angeht^^



ja, ja, du bist ja auch noch jung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei jenny tickt schon langsam die uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und bei mir ist sie kurz  vor 12 ^^


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> ja den frühling überspringe ich auch immer, frauen sind mir zu kompleziert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja, nich unbedingt kompliziert, wenn mans erstmal raushat sind sie recht einfach zu durchschauen. Vor allem muss man aufpassen was man sagt und zuhören, das is das A und O ^^


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> nicht ganz mein Lieber ^^
> ich hab die Schnauze nur voll von Fernbeziehungen ^^ und FFM --> München is fern, also garnich erst rumflirten
> 
> 
> ...



Öhm-ich flirte immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> nicht ganz mein Lieber ^^
> ich hab die Schnauze nur voll von Fernbeziehungen ^^ und FFM --> München is fern, also garnich erst rumflirten
> 
> 
> ...



fernbeziehungen haben auch so ihren vorteil, nicht einer der dir ständig auf den füssen steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> ja, ja, du bist ja auch noch jung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja.. aus meiner Klasse sind schon drei Vater/Mutter bzw. ein paar verheiratet.. also irgendwie komm ich mir da schon komisch vor :>


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> ja, ja, du bist ja auch noch jung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bin ich mit 22 noch gut im Rennen? :s


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> fernbeziehungen haben auch so ihren vorteil, nicht einer der dir ständig auf den füssen steht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei mir nich, ich bin da ziemlich anhänglich, also mir könnt meine Freundin (die ich ja nicht habe) jede Minute aufm Fuss stehen...


----------



## Dragonsdeath (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> sheep --> pyro --> instant pyro die beide mit gutgehend 7k critten von Hérault...rest in peace
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


spellreflection beim sheep und weg rennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Bin ich mit 22 noch gut im Rennen? :s



Der männliche homo sapiens sapiens erreicht seine sexuelle höchstzeit zwischen dem 20ten und 23ten Lebensjahr, also gib Gas ^^


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> naja, nich unbedingt kompliziert, wenn mans erstmal raushat sind sie recht einfach zu durchschauen. Vor allem muss man aufpassen was man sagt und zuhören, das is das A und O ^^



genau, du hast es raus, und das ist mir auf dauer zu anstrengend, wer hört uns denn zu?
alle sehen wenn ich betrunken bin, aber wenn ich durst habe, kümmert es keine sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (28. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> ja, ja, du bist ja auch noch jung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ach bin doch schon vergeben also an mir braucht ihr hier auch nicht rumbaggeren


----------



## RazZerrR (28. Mai 2008)

toll ey heute hatte ich erst zur dritten und was is wartungsarbeiten... -.-


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Der männliche homo sapiens sapiens erreicht seine sexuelle höchstzeit zwischen dem 20ten und 23ten Lebensjahr, also gib Gas ^^



das ist gelogen, je öller desto döller... glaub mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> alle sehen wenn ich betrunken bin, aber wenn ich durst habe, kümmert es keine sau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das is gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ach bin doch schon vergeben also an mir braucht ihr hier auch nicht rumbaggeren



nee nee, keine angst, du wohnst auch zu weit weg und ausserdem im saarland, bei den franzosen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> das ist gelogen, je öller desto döller... glaub mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



falsch, richtig ist das der Mann attraktiver wird mit dem Alter, jedoch werden seine kleinen Freunde im Beutel da unten mit dem Alter ziemlich träge, demzufolge stellt sich auf der Hormonhaushalt um und deie "Männlichkeit" geht auch bergab ^^

mit 24/25 merkst das noch nich so


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Naja.. aus meiner Klasse sind schon drei Vater/Mutter bzw. ein paar verheiratet.. also irgendwie komm ich mir da schon komisch vor :>



glaube mir, du hast noch zeit genug, noch 4-7 jahre auf die weide und dann solltest du langsam mal dran denken, aber im moment... geniesse das leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es ist schneller vorbei als man denkt


----------



## Jenny84 (28. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> nee nee, keine angst, du wohnst auch zu weit weg und ausserdem im saarland, bei den franzosen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne ne die franzosen die sind ja nicht im saarland sondern nur nebenan vom saarland und das hat auch seine vorteile vor allem an feiertagen die die nicht haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so bin dann auch weg
ciao bis dann


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Der männliche homo sapiens sapiens erreicht seine sexuelle höchstzeit zwischen dem 20ten und 23ten Lebensjahr, also gib Gas ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*auf Uhr schau* Iiiich musss weg! **flitz**




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> falsch, richtig ist das der Mann attraktiver wird mit dem Alter, jedoch werden seine kleinen Freunde im Beutel da unten mit dem Alter ziemlich träge, demzufolge stellt sich auf der Hormonhaushalt um und deie "Männlichkeit" geht auch bergab ^^
> 
> mit 24/25 merkst das noch nich so



ich könnte dir ja nun das gegenteil beweisen, aber dann würde ich dir zuviel von meinem privatleben erzählen, aber ist schon i.o. wenn du die jugend von heute seelisch aufbauen willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also leute glaubt maradil nicht mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> toll ey heute hatte ich erst zur dritten und was is wartungsarbeiten... -.-



Och du armer ^^
Die sind aber jeden Mittwoch ;D


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

klar gibts einzelne Ausnahmen, wie in allen Lebenslagen, oder in der Tierwelt, sind ja auch nich alle Katzen grau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber nachdem was ich im Biologie Leistungskurs gelernt habe ^^


----------



## Maradil (28. Mai 2008)

so Mädels, ich bin weg, ciao bis demnächst ^^


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> so Mädels, ich bin weg, ciao bis demnächst ^^




Tschööö *wink*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Tschööö *wink*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Seht ihr^^ Der einzige, bei dem sie weint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine Taktik-Theorie geht auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (28. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Seht ihr^^ Der einzige, bei dem sie weint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bei dir würde sie feiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

ich bin dann mal auch weg, kannst mir ja ne pm schreiben ob sie geweint hat, wenn nicht geht sie auf IGNO   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wünsche euch noch einen schönen abend und bis die tage, spätestens bis mittwoch.

winke


----------



## hunter2701 (28. Mai 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> bei dir würde sie feiern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und wenn du weg bist, würde sie es gar nicht merken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

War was? :-D


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> und wenn du weg bist, würde sie es gar nicht merken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



rofl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> War was? :-D



Das petz ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (28. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> und wenn du weg bist, würde sie es gar nicht merken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schnüff ihr mögt mich net-.-^^


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> schnüff ihr mögt mich net-.-^^




Doch :>

Aber bin grad ma wieder am arbeiten.. warum kommt die immer dann wenn ich langsam heim will..


----------



## Ladislaus (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Doch :>
> 
> Aber bin grad ma wieder am arbeiten.. warum kommt die immer dann wenn ich langsam heim will..




kannst dich beruhigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bei mir auch immer so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (28. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Doch :>
> 
> Aber bin grad ma wieder am arbeiten.. warum kommt die immer dann wenn ich langsam heim will..


danke^^

tja arebit ist nervig-.- muss auch nu rasen mähen -.-^^
naja muss halt sein also bin /afk: Rasen mähen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asfalot (28. Mai 2008)

Ganz einfach ihr geht das verkehrt an, ihr dürft nicht langsam heim wollen, sondern so schnell es eben geht, ist doch offensichtlich ,)


----------



## Tiroon (28. Mai 2008)

Mal ganz ehrlich ich will jetzt nicht Flamen oder so,
 aber habt ihr irgendwie nichts zu tun ???


----------



## Dragonsdeath (28. Mai 2008)

Tiroon schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich ich will jetzt nicht Flamen oder so,
> aber habt ihr irgendwie nichts zu tun ???


doch Rasen mähen^^

ohh afk schon wieder raus-.-
also noch mal /afk: Rasen mähen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asfalot (28. Mai 2008)

Doch auf Feierabend warten. (neben der Arbeit und dem posten türlich)


----------



## abe15 (28. Mai 2008)

423 SEITEN!!! Rekort?^^

Würde das mal closen, der jenige der Lust hat, sich hier durchzulesen um herauszufinden um was es eigentlich geht bekommt von mir nen Emmy xD


----------



## Dragonsdeath (28. Mai 2008)

abe15 schrieb:


> 423 SEITEN!!! Rekort?^^
> 
> Würde das mal closen, der jenige der Lust hat, sich hier durchzulesen um herauszufinden um was es eigentlich geht bekommt von mir nen Emmy xD


hier geht es darum seine langeweile am mittwoch auf der arbeit oder während des wartens auf den server restart zu vertreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


krieg ich jetzt en emmy???^^


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2008)

Man da schaut man mal vorbei und keiner is mehr da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, bis nächsten Mittwoch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tschööööööööööööööööööööööööööööö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (29. Mai 2008)

wer von euch pinguinen is DaGnu? wer isses ???


----------



## Hérault (29. Mai 2008)

Exo1337 schrieb:


> wer von euch pinguinen is DaGnu? wer isses ???



Ein kleiner Hinweis: Mittwoch ist vorbei! Wenn du hier was los werden willst pls nächste Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Als denne-grüß die Hühner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

GUTEN MORGEN, AUFSTEHEN, DIE SONNE SCHEINT!!!

Ich habs schon mal Frühstück gemacht... Kaffee, Brötchen und alles was das Herz begehrt steht für euch bereit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightroad (4. Juni 2008)

darf ich dann ein hörnchen haben bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Natürlich, sehr gerne!

Ich hoffe ich habe auch wirklich genug für alle eingekauft... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soul6 (4. Juni 2008)

JA JA es ist wieder Mittwoch, doch die Server sind anscheinend schon wieder on :-))) yeah
Also schnell noch mal rein und vor der Arbeit ein paar Mobs legen.

lg
randy




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

soul6 schrieb:


> ...Also schnell noch mal rein und vor der Arbeit ein paar Mobs legen...



Ich bin schon bei der Arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

ich binauch schon auf der arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich habe keine lust .....

ach ja, guten morgen an alle


----------



## Crash_hunter (4. Juni 2008)

Ich grüße!^^  Mittwoch is immer gut... um 11 sind plötzlich soviele on, dann kann man in inis gehn^^ naja. Ich wünsche euch Guten Hunger und Durst (kaffee) auf das die Zeit schnell umgehe und man aus der schule käme und die arbeit verlasse. Und wehe der schneesturm wütet dann immer noch an ihren servern...

Mit wachen Grüßen 
Crash_Hunter


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen,

so gerade in der Arbeit eingetroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Seid ihr heut etwas schreibfaul? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Mist, sorry, hätte oben editieren können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

ja, alle sind faul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


warte auch schon die ganze zeit auf irgendein lebenszeichen, aber nee.....
muss schon staub hier wischen^^


----------



## hiddi (4. Juni 2008)

Moin =P,
nen cheesbruger zum früstück is geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Mein Mailpostfach ist voller Arbeit... So fängt der Tag echt bescheiden an...


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> ja, alle sind faul
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich helf dir gleich mal Staubwischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

guten morge

so der schwule pc hats endlich geschaft hochzufahren naja was sols hoffe wir kriegen bald neue pcs^^

soso heute sind die server nicht down na toll^^ naja was wil man machen


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich helf dir gleich mal Staubwischen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hey, deine brust ist schon ganz weiss. ist das staub? *wisch* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> hey, deine brust ist schon ganz weiss. ist das staub? *wisch*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




du meinst eher grau^^
weil weiss ist sie sowieso^^


----------



## Itarus (4. Juni 2008)

Ihr drückt wohl auch alle 5 Sekunden auf F5 oder "Aktualisieren"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du meinst eher grau^^
> weil weiss ist sie sowieso^^



Ja grau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pingus haben immer nen weißen Bauch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

Da simmer wieder dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Da simmer wieder dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Da simmer wieder dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



...dat is prima... viva pingus...

Guten morgen an alle "Spätaufsteher" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> ...dat is prima... viva pingus...
> 
> Guten morgen an alle "Spätaufsteher"
> 
> ...




Naja für "Sleepysimon" is es bestimmt früh, dem Namen nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

Moin ihr lieben....
Heute bitte kein Kaffee für mich hab magen darm...
Ist buffed heut wieder in den Händen der Pinguine?


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

uns gehört neu buffed nur wissen die meisten nichts wir arbeiten lieber im hintergrund^^

und hallo Ruven
<--- hat nun auch ssc und auge gesehen^^


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

dickes GZ.... freut mich...

hatte mal wieder Alpträume voller Illidan...
Der Penner ey.... bzw. die Penner bei mir inner Gilde die pennen...
*gähn*

Hoffe der Ausflug war bei dir erfolgreicher!


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (4. Juni 2008)

Uff Frau ist krank, hab heute nur knappe 3h geschlafen.....is da noch irgendwo n Kaffee für mich ? *hoff*


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

äffchen kannst meinen hab will den ned!


----------



## Hanneh (4. Juni 2008)

hallo leute,
hab mich grad angemeldet und wollte als erste amtshandlung erstmal in dem schönen mittwochsthread n gruß hinterlassen ... *gruß hinterlass*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Hanneh


----------



## Kiemgard (4. Juni 2008)

Morgen Leute *gähn* erstmal nen Kaffee holen *kratz* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (4. Juni 2008)

*kaffee rüber reich* Hier!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,

guten morgen, es ist wieder soweit, aber ich konnte grade schon eier für die netherschwingen farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Kaffe ist noch genug da... Hilft aber nicht so gut, fühle mich immer noch so wie "Sleepysimon" heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

hallo wilkommen bei buffed und im reich der Pinguine ehm ja ^^

vorstellung? ^^

mfg


----------



## Hanneh (4. Juni 2008)

hehe ich wollte, wenn ich groß bin, schon immer mal ein pinguin werden. reicht das als vorstellung? :-)


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ja grau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



siehst du, farbenblind seid ihr auch noch^^


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hallo wilkommen bei buffed und im reich der Pinguine ehm ja ^^
> 
> vorstellung? ^^
> 
> mfg



die kleinsten leiden unter grössenwahn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich glaube, das problem haben die gnome und zwerge auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Hanneh schrieb:


> hehe ich wollte, wenn ich groß bin, schon immer mal ein pinguin werden. reicht das als vorstellung? :-)



lol oke^^

tipp: sag nichts über dein geschlecht^^

sonst spintn ruven und Maradil wieder (fals du aktiv bist)^^


----------



## Chunthoor (4. Juni 2008)

Oh Hilfe ... Ihr habt echt alle nichts zu tun, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Na egal, ich find es trotzdem komisch.
Wünsche Euch allen dann mal eine schöne WOW freie Zeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (4. Juni 2008)

moin moin !!! ;D


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

hehe...
Da haben wir ja einen neuen Mitstreiter...
Pingu Power ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

morgen ehm B1ubb glaubs^^ ha stimmt^^


----------



## b1ubb (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> morgen ehm B1ubb glaubs^^ ha stimmt^^



häää ???

was is los ? =)


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

ne wollte deinen name schreiben ohne zu schauen^^ hat geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so riesen kuchen für alle hinstell *hunger hatt*

grml die hanneh wurde verscheucht ...

mfg


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> tipp: sag nichts über dein geschlecht^^
> 
> sonst spintn ruven und Maradil wieder (fals du aktiv bist)^^



er/sie/es hat kein geschlecht angegeben--- sehr plietsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ruven hat schon geguckt, ob es sich um eine frau handelt *lach*


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> grml die hanneh wurde verscheucht ...
> 
> mfg



das war ruven, der ist schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



moin b1ubb


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

looooooooool hab nur geguckt um wen es sich handelt, war auch bei natsu und slave instant aufm profil...
nur bei dir nich hunter es lohnt nich bei nem tierliebhaber vorbeizuschaun!


----------



## b1ubb (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne wollte deinen name schreiben ohne zu schauen^^ hat geklappt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



achso - rofl ;D

danke für den kuchen, ne mitarbeiterin hat mir frühstück mitgebracht ;D 
ich bin versorgt !!! =) hrhrhr


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne wollte deinen name schreiben ohne zu schauen^^ hat geklappt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast du schon wieder zu viel Kaffee intus?!?^^


----------



## Athrag (4. Juni 2008)

Was ist denn heute los? es ist doch Mittwoch, eigentlich sollten doch die Server down sein..
aber irgendwie kann ich mich noch auf allen Servern einloggen..
IST DAS ETWA THE END?

l


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

b1ubb beehrt uns... welch freude...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hat sich das jetzt mit der ellbogen von adal Q geklärt ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> looooooooool hab nur geguckt um wen es sich handelt, war auch bei natsu und slave instant aufm profil...
> nur bei dir nich hunter es lohnt nich bei nem tierliebhaber vorbeizuschaun!



bin nicht nur tierliebhaber, trage auch gerne stoffe, platte und lege gerne meine hand bei anderen ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanneh (4. Juni 2008)

hihi ne bin noch da ^^ 
meint ihr i werd glei anfangen zum schaffen wenn i im büro bin oder ? :-) erschdma n paar foren durchforsten =)


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> achso - rofl ;D
> 
> danke für den kuchen, ne mitarbeiterin hat mir frühstück mitgebracht ;D
> ich bin versorgt !!! =) hrhrhr



lol nicht schlecht sieht sie den auch gut aus?^^

also die mitarbeiterin als frühstück oder essbares?^^

@ hanneh mhm ich glaube zuerst wird im internet rumgeschaut dan fängt man langsam an zu arbeiten und dan am ende arbeitet man wie man will^^ solange man net zu viel zu tun hat kan man ruhig im internet sein^^
ach ja kommst du aus der schwiez?


----------



## b1ubb (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lol nicht schlecht sieht sie den auch gut aus?^^
> 
> also die mitarbeiterin als frühstück oder essbares?^^



hmmm ja die mitarbeiterin sieht recht hübsch aus ;D  LOL


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

<--auch haben will kannst sie mal herschicken habe hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> <--auch haben will kannst sie mal herschicken habe hunger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmmm ;D 
ne !!!! =) sonst hab ich morgen kein frühstück mehr !! hrhrhr ;D


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

egoist -.-

tz dan suche ich mir halt eine andere ...^^

wollte was zum nacktpatch schreiben und was passiert thema gesperrt grml ....


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

Boa ich auch will... meine sekretärin iss 32 und sieht etwas abgelatscht aus...
Und unsere buchhalterin iss mitte 50.... aaaaaaa ich bin im falschen Büro...


----------



## b1ubb (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wollte was zum nacktpatch schreiben und was passiert thema gesperrt grml ....



und meine beiträge wurde alle gelöscht *cry* ;D


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hmmm ;D
> ne !!!! =) sonst hab ich morgen kein frühstück mehr !! hrhrhr ;D



EGOIST! Auch wir Pingus haben ein recht auf gutaussehende Frauen am Arbeitsplatz! (Die einen auch noch Frühstück bringen)


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Natsu dreht beim weiblichen Geschlecht immer bisschen ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss dich enttäuschen ich glaub nich, dass wir von Xely heute was hören... 

Moin B1ubb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Boa ich auch will... meine sekretärin iss 32 und sieht etwas abgelatscht aus...
> Und unsere buchhalterin iss mitte 50.... aaaaaaa ich bin im falschen Büro...



mhm naja 32 geht ja noch im verlgeihc zu 50+ und du bsit ja 25 also wegen den 7 jahren da^^ vote für neue jungen frauen bei euch vllt hast glück dan macht es sicher auch mehr spass zu arbeiten


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

Moin ihr Nasen, na schon fleißig am spammen^^

und wie ich sehe beehrt uns heute auch der feine Herr b1ubb, das freut mich ^^ Und die einzigen die hier die weiblichen User anspringen wie wilde Tiere sind Natsu und Ruven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich halte mich da zurück in Zukunft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 noch 15 Minuten dann kommt Xely 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kaffee und belegte Brötchen aufstell* *grüne Lutschsteinchen herstell*


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> und meine beiträge wurde alle gelöscht *cry* ;D



passiert aber immer öfters^^

ey was xely komtm net spinnst du dan ist mein ganzer tag dahin need weibliche person im forum heute ^^


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Wie heißt es doch so schön: Auf alten Pferden lernt man das Reiten...^^
Hoffe aber inständig, dass du das mit 25 schon kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

Na ich machs mir einfach ich biet Xely einfach das doppelte was sie jetzt verdient!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

ach komm der konnte das schon im kindergarten^^


----------



## b1ubb (4. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> EGOIST! Auch wir Pingus haben ein recht auf gutaussehende Frauen am Arbeitsplatz! (Die einen auch noch Frühstück bringen)



wenn ihr wüsstet wie die aussieht ;D

wahahahah das wäre ja zu geil !!! ;D
ich muss schaun ob ich ein bild von irh hab =)


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Moin ihr Nasen, na schon fleißig am spammen^^
> 
> und wie ich sehe beehrt uns heute auch der feine Herr b1ubb, das freut mich ^^ Und die einzigen die hier die weiblichen User anspringen wie wilde Tiere sind Natsu und Ruven
> 
> ...



Tag Mara,

ja b1ubb spammt schon fleißig mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab mich ja schon immer zurückgehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Xely wird nich kommen, glaub ich zumindest...

was sind grüne Lutschsteine?^^


----------



## Trayz (4. Juni 2008)

morGÄHN... ich nehm mir mal n bocadillo de queso ... und schlürf mir nen kaffee und beobachte euch mal... ^^


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> was sind grüne Lutschsteine?^^



Ich weiß nicht, ob wir das wirklich wissen wollen^^


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Trayz schrieb:


> morGÄHN... ich nehm mir mal n bocadillo de queso ... und schlürf mir nen kaffee und beobachte euch mal... ^^



wir haben kein kässebrötchen aber schinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und warum denkst das sie net kommt? -.-


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob wir das wirklich wissen wollen^^



Da hast du recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

Ey nix über meine Reitfähigkeiten hab zumindest 2 eigene Pferde... 
Mehr übung bedarfs also wohl wirklich nich...
Ausserdem will ich nich auf alten Pfannen das kochen lernen, das hab ich schon hinter mir!


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

Xely kommt nich weil se meine anwesenheit nich erträgt oder weil ihr finger so aua tut


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wir haben kein kässebrötchen aber schinken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weil sie sich den kleinen Finger verstaucht hat und irgendwas an der Kapsel^^
kA ob sie sich das antut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

Trayz schrieb:


> morGÄHN... ich nehm mir mal n bocadillo de queso ... und schlürf mir nen kaffee und beobachte euch mal... ^^



heißt das nich bocadillo CON queso ? weiß nich, war nur 5 Monate in Spanien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Slave : warum kommt Xely nich ?
@die anderen : das sind Gesunheitssteine XD


----------



## Qonix (4. Juni 2008)

Die Pinguspamer sind wieder fleissig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Weil sie sich den kleinen Finger verstaucht hat und irgendwas an der Kapsel^^
> kA ob sie sich das antut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Alle mal raten bei was sie ihn sich verstaucht hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> heißt das nich bocadillo CON queso ? weiß nich, war nur 5 Monate in Spanien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Siehe ein oder zwei Posts über dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denke Xely is krankgeschrieben und schläft noch^^

Ach was ein Glück, wir wussten nich recht was wir denken sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Alle mal raten bei was sie ihn sich verstaucht hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmmmm....
Beim Nasenbohren, als sie auf den nächsten Raid gewartet hat?!?


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Alle mal raten bei was sie ihn sich verstaucht hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Beim Versuch, Ihren Finger um 360 Grad zu drehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Natsu, Ruven, Mara, ich weiß was ihr denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

Arme Xely.... aber aus solidarität sollte Sie von zu Hause mal hier reinschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt is hier alles voller Kerle und das Niveau sinkt sichtlich XD


----------



## Trayz (4. Juni 2008)

schulspanisch... de queso... ^^ aber meine lehrerin war auch immer ein bisschen verballert deswegen... nichts muss alles kann


btw. freie liebe an die macht xD


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Beim Versuch, Ihren Finger um 360 Grad zu drehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das weißt du siocher nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

ehm ne sry keine ahnung was du damit meinst...???

grr wehe sie kommt net -.-

Hanneh lebst noch ? ^^ hast noch eien frage offen^^

mhm sollten im forum eine lf frau die jeden mittwoch mit starken pingumänner spammt suchen ?^^


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Alle mal raten bei was sie ihn sich verstaucht hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei dir auf jedenfall nicht!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> nene
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh doch, mit Sicherheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> bei dir auf jedenfall nicht!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



BÄM , das war gut ^^


----------



## Th0m45 (4. Juni 2008)

Der Thread is wie sone Art BG ^^ rein kommen und *Tisch hinstell*


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

Slave PM an mich mal schaun ob du richtig liegst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> bei dir auf jedenfall nicht!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da hasse recht sonst würd ich mir um mich sorgen machen!


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

kann es sein das du da an was versautes denkst????

hallo th0m


grr ihr habt mir hanneh verscheucht mit euren versauten gedanken 
tztztz


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

Seht ihr, sogar b1ubb is das zu niveauloshier, der is schon bei seiner schnuckeligen Mitarbeiterin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (4. Juni 2008)

<- vom kaffee trinken back


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

Naja Slave fast richtig aber eben nur fast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Naja für "Sleepysimon" is es bestimmt früh, dem Namen nach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Pff ich bin seid 5 Uhr auf ^^

und hab nen haufen arbeit -.-


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Seht ihr, sogar b1ubb is das zu niveauloshier, der is schon bei seiner schnuckeligen Mitarbeiterin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube ja, die bezaubernde Mitarbeiterin ist eine Illusion...


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Naja Slave fast richtig aber eben nur fast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mist, aber die Richtung stimmt oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> <- vom kaffee trinken back




mhm hatt aber lange gedauert hast noch was mit mitarbeiterin gemacht?^^

so nun veröffentlichung eurer ideen pls an mir per pm nimmt mich mal wunder...


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> so nun veröffentlichung eurer ideen pls an mir per pm nimmt mich mal wunder...



Um was gehts? sry war bis jetzt beschäftigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

jo slave die richtung stimmt aber da fehlt was wesentliches !!! *rofl*


----------



## Dragonsdeath (4. Juni 2008)

moin moin


----------



## b1ubb (4. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Um was gehts? sry war bis jetzt beschäftigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



würd ich auch gen wissen ;D


----------



## Floyder (4. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> jo slave die richtung stimmt aber da fehlt was wesentliches !!! *rofl*



Ruven, PN an mich, sag mir das Wesentliche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natsu, mich interessierts auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (4. Juni 2008)

MORGEN ihr chaoten!

Gool old Apo is auch am Start an diesem wunderschön verregneten Mittwoch Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

die 3 Kiddies schreiben sich versaute sachen per PM, hat was mit verstauchtem Finger zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (4. Juni 2008)

Können doch auch hier versaute sachen schreiben :X


----------



## Floyder (4. Juni 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> MORGEN ihr chaoten!
> 
> Gool old Apo is auch am Start an diesem wunderschön verregneten Mittwoch Morgen
> 
> ...



Bei uns regnet es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (4. Juni 2008)

Bei mir schon^^ Und das find ich gut - ist es nicht so heiß in der Bude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

ich offenbar nichts freiwillig nur wenn man mich ertappt... nur ich merk mir uch gewisse kommentare die en paar wochen alt sind!


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> die 3 Kiddies schreiben sich versaute sachen per PM, hat was mit verstauchtem Finger zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was sind PN´s? was heist versaut? und was ist ein Finger?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiß von nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, selber Kiddy Mara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

grml ausschluss der gangmitglieder kann zu bestrafungen führen bitte um veröffentlichung der geheimdaten danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Bin mal kurz Kaffee holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (4. Juni 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Können doch auch hier versaute sachen schreiben :X



das würde dir gut gefallen gell ? ;D

und apo wäre schon wieder den ganzen tag spitz =)


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

Also ich bin dafür das se selber sagt wies passiert iss statt faul im bett zu liegen!


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> grml ausschluss der gangmitglieder kann zu bestrafungen führen bitte um veröffentlichung der geheimdaten danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau, sonst holen wir Xely, die wird euch dan Manieren beibringe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Josgasan (4. Juni 2008)

mooorgen leute


----------



## Hanneh (4. Juni 2008)

hehe was isch denn hier los :-) da bin i grad mal n paar minüdle net da und hier gehts glei richtig zur sache ;-)


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

Also Hannehs Dialekt ist recht südländisch... Natsu ich glaub das iss dein(e) Nachbar(in)


----------



## dejaspeed (4. Juni 2008)

öhm. morsche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Also Hannehs Dialekt ist recht südländisch... Natsu ich glaub das iss dein(e) Nachbar(in)



ja deshalb hab ich sie gefragt also ich bezeichne dich mal als sie^^ fals net so ist pls pn an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und von wegen paar minudle oder wi eauch immer^^  das war ne stunde^^

ach ja morgen an die 2 neuen^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Also Hannehs Dialekt ist recht südländisch... Natsu ich glaub das iss dein(e) Nachbar(in)



Nichts gegen Bayern hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

klingt wie ausem Schwabeländle


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Also Hannehs Dialekt ist recht südländisch... Natsu ich glaub das iss dein(e) Nachbar(in)



Sachsen wäre mein erster Einfall gewesen aber nu tendier ich auch zu Schwaben^^


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

Aber echt das iss ned bayrisch das iss schwäbisch oder bodensee gegend.... *schmacht* meine heimat


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

Gabs schon Kaffee und was zu essen ?


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Bayern hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kommst aus Bayern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Boah was ich in diesem Thread schon unseren Freistaat verteidigen musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Kommst aus Bayern?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jap komm ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nähe Augsburg und du ? ^^


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Jap komm ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Saucool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ca. 30 km von Augsburg weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sagt dir Aichach was?


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

könnte auch schweizerdeutsch gemischt mit deutsch sein^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Saucool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Logisch !

Sagt dir Nördlingen was ? ^^ oder Donauwörth ?


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

nö sagt mir alles nichts kenne aus bayern nur würzburg und münchen das wars^^


----------



## Scrätcher (4. Juni 2008)

Hört sich nach Schwäbisch Richtung Sturgatt an.. für die Alb ist es einfach noch zu verständlich!

Grüße

*der Gelbfüssler*


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

OH MEIN GOTT...
zieht den bayern die lederhosn aus ey lederhosn aus ey lederhosn aus.... *sing*


----------



## b1ubb (4. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Bayern hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ihr seid nur eine billige abklatsche von unseren österreichischen dialekt ;D


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Hört sich nach Schwäbisch Richtung Sturgatt an.. für die Alb ist es einfach noch zu verständlich!
> 
> Grüße
> 
> *der Gelbfüssler*



Ach du schande bisch au mid de füeß in den eier gstande ja?` 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ihr seid nur eine billige abklatsche von unseren österreichischen dialekt ;D



Ich glaubs kaum aber b1ubb du hast recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

Gib mir mol n wegga riber ^^


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Ample, Minütle,... Alles Schwabengebrabbel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist denn keiner hier ausm Norden?!? Bin ich der einzige Fischkopf?!?


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Ample, Minütle,... Alles Schwabengebrabbel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nä 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanneh (4. Juni 2008)

yooo i bin ausm schönen schwabeländle :-) undzwar aus der nähe von stuttgart. hier scheinet ja a baar schwoba unterwegs zom sein

hmmm irgendwie blick i des net mit dem zitieren ... :-S


----------



## Soramac (4. Juni 2008)

I'm from Hessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

aaaaa en sauschwob.... wieso konnts ned bodesee si....


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Logisch !
> 
> Sagt dir Nördlingen was ? ^^ oder Donauwörth ?



Klar kenn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Ich komm aus der schönsten Stadt Deutschlands... HAMBURG!
Noch jemand aus HH hier?!?


----------



## Hanneh (4. Juni 2008)

ha weil stuagad halt ned am bodensee isch :-) wenns so wär, dann wär i au da unten bei euch ^^


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Hanneh schrieb:


> yooo i bin ausm schönen schwabeländle :-) undzwar aus der nähe von stuttgart. hier scheinet ja a baar schwoba unterwegs zom sein
> 
> hmmm irgendwie blick i des net mit dem zitieren ... :-S



Einfach unter dem Post den du zitieren willst, den Button "Zitieren" anklicken und dann auf antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Hanneh schrieb:


> yooo i bin ausm schönen schwabeländle :-) undzwar aus der nähe von stuttgart. hier scheinet ja a baar schwoba unterwegs zom sein
> 
> hmmm irgendwie blick i des net mit dem zitieren ... :-S



Einfach unter dem Post den du zitieren willst, den Button "Zitieren" anklicken und dann auf antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Sorry für Doppelpost! Hat mir grad irgendwas von ner Flood-Kontrolle erzählt^^


----------



## Hanneh (4. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Einfach unter dem Post den du zitieren willst, den Button "Zitieren" anklicken und dann auf antworten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




oh danke :-) isch ja voll oifach


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Einfach unter dem Post den du zitieren willst, den Button "Zitieren" anklicken und dann auf antworten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich dachte die Antwort auf alle Fragen wäre Alt+F4 ?!?^^


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Ich komm aus der schönsten Stadt Deutschlands... HAMBURG!
> Noch jemand aus HH hier?!?



Hamburg? Kenn ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

so und da natsu sich ned traut Hanneh biste männlich oder weiblich...
Unser schweizer brauch ne gefährtin


----------



## Aplizzier (4. Juni 2008)

<<Hessen FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

Geborener Sachse und nun stolzer Pfälzer ^^
mag die Bayern nicht aber dafür Österreicher und Schweizer ^^
Und ganz dolle mag er Norddeutsche, die haben so ein gediegenes Wesen, voll gechillt ^^


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Ample, Minütle,... Alles Schwabengebrabbel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nein, bin doch auch ein nordlicht, wahrscheinlich der, der am nördlichsten ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die anderen wohnen doch alle am versmogten weisswurstäquator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir haben hier wenigstens immer frische luft und wir sprechen deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

die antwort ist normales deutsch schreiben sonst fang ich auch an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oke wohnort geklärt nun noch:

Alter:
geschlecht
familienstand
öhm ah ja
beruf
sternzeichen

und so^^


----------



## b1ubb (4. Juni 2008)

sind wir jetzt ne partnervermittlung ?


----------



## Scrätcher (4. Juni 2008)

Hanneh schrieb:


> yooo i bin ausm schönen schwabeländle :-) undzwar aus der nähe von stuttgart. hier scheinet ja a baar schwoba unterwegs zom sein
> 
> hmmm irgendwie blick i des net mit dem zitieren ... :-S



Ich wußte es doch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Typisches Geschwafel! Äh Geschwäbel? Wie schreibt man das nochmal?^^ 

Naja ihr wißt ja:

Es gibt Badische und Unsymbadische!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> so und da natsu sich ned traut Hanneh biste männlich oder weiblich...
> Unser schweizer brauch ne gefährtin



Unser Schweizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und EM voll am Start Natsu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

ja wen du da mti deiner mitarbeiterin rummachst ....


----------



## Hanneh (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> so und da natsu sich ned traut Hanneh biste männlich oder weiblich...
> Unser schweizer brauch ne gefährtin



ha mit de schwoizer will i eh nix zom do hen ;-)))

aber wenn i au jez elle hoffnungen hier zerstör: i bin mehr männlich als weiblich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

naja kein ticket aber werd mir die spiele von Italien und Spanien denk ich ansehen^^


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hamburg? Kenn ich nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 erstens reicht es, wenn du nur auf antworten gehst und zweitens...
klar kennst du weisstwurstäquator bewohner nicht hamburg, ist ja viel zu hoch für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> sind wir jetzt ne partnervermittlung ?



Jupp... Haben auch schon die 7.000€ Gebühr von jedem Konto abgezogen und auf das große PinguKonto eingezahlt (natürlich ein Schweizer Konto)...


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> sind wir jetzt ne partnervermittlung ?




Klar, BuffedLove.de die Partnersuche im Internet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Hanneh schrieb:


> ha mit de schwoizer will i eh nix zom do hen ;-)))
> 
> aber wenn i au jez elle hoffnungen hier zerstör: i bin mehr männlich als weiblich
> 
> ...



mhm 2/3 mann 1/3 frau?^^

man ich schriebe jetzt au uf schizerdütsch wen er au so redet mer egal so glichberächtigung für alli wobi ich chönt auf uf italienisch oder spanisch schriebe mhm
aber naja chani net so guet also lieber schwizerdütsch gaht shcneller^^


----------



## Hanneh (4. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich wußte es doch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



symbadisch hin oder her, i ben nur froh, das mir net so gelbe füeß hen ^^


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

irgendwie muss man ja ans Geld kommen, Weltherrschaft is nich billig


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> erstens reicht es, wenn du nur auf antworten gehst und zweitens...
> klar kennst du weisstwurstäquator bewohner nicht hamburg, ist ja viel zu hoch für dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erstens, tut mir leid Herr Klugscheisser, zweitens is Bayern wohl oder übel das beste Bundesland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NEIDER!!!

Edit: Mensch Mara, von dir hätt ich das nich erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> irgendwie muss man ja ans Geld kommen, Weltherrschaft is nich billig


lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jop Bayern FTW !!!!!!!


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> irgendwie muss man ja ans Geld kommen, Weltherrschaft is nich billig



Genau!


----------



## Hanneh (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm 2/3 mann 1/3 frau?^^
> 
> man ich schriebe jetzt au uf schizerdütsch wen er au so redet mer egal so glichberächtigung für alli wobi ich chönt auf uf italienisch oder spanisch schriebe mhm
> aber naja chani net so guet also lieber schwizerdütsch gaht shcneller^^



haha yo so könntmers au ausdrücke ^^
isch scho recht, derfsch dei komisches deutsch hier vom stabel lassn. mir verstandet des scho mein freund.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

hey lass mal meien füsse in ruhe tz
mein gelb sit shcon was besonderes findet ihr net?^^

ah fu falsch gschriebe sry


----------



## gutschialpha (4. Juni 2008)

hi leutz,

ich komm ausm schönsten Bundesland. Et Saarland :-) Schönes Wetter, naja momentan gehts und immer von allen Katastrophen ausgeschlossen :-)


----------



## Hanneh (4. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Erstens, tut mir leid Herr Klugscheisser, zweitens is Bayern wohl oder übel das beste Bundesland
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



VETO ^^


----------



## Th0m45 (4. Juni 2008)

Sachsich war mal Amtssprache btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

Hanneh schrieb:


> VETO ^^



Nix Veto tatsache !


----------



## Telbion (4. Juni 2008)

gutschialpha schrieb:


> hi leutz,
> 
> ich komm ausm schönsten Bundesland. Et Saarland :-) Schönes Wetter, naja momentan gehts und immer von allen Katastrophen ausgeschlossen :-)



Schönstes Bundesland? Naja  *murmel* Ich dachte das is der Pott in NRW *hust*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (4. Juni 2008)

Hanneh schrieb:


> symbadisch hin oder her, i ben nur froh, das mir net so gelbe füeß hen ^^



Gelbfüßler wurden die Badener immer genannt weil unsere Armee gelbe Gammaschen anhatte.

Das dürfte zur Zeit der BADISCHEN Revolution gewesen sein... für jeden der sich jetzt fragt warum das nur Badisch und nicht Ba-Wü-ische Rev. heißt, unsere Nachbarn die Spätzlevernichter ham sich lieber auf dem Berg versteckt als uns zu helfen! *pah*^^


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

so da wir das geklärt haben wenden wir uns num bitte wieder an die versauten gedanken warum xely einen verstauchten finger hat.

antworten bitte...


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Nix Veto tatsache !



Doch! VETO!!!


----------



## Aplizzier (4. Juni 2008)

Aber das wär mal echt ne Idee. So ne Buffed Partnervermittlung . Für alle die ein zockendes Gegengeschlecht suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanneh (4. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Gelbfüßler wurden die Badener immer genannt weil unsere Armee gelbe Gammaschen anhatte.
> 
> Das dürfte zur Zeit der BADISCHEN Revolution gewesen sein... für jeden der sich jetzt fragt warum das nur Badisch und nicht Ba-Wü-ische Rev. heißt, unsere Nachbarn die Spätzlevernichter ham sich lieber auf dem Berg versteckt als uns zu helfen! *pah*^^



die gschichte isch fei erstungn und erlogen mein freund. ihr hend so gelbe füß weil se damals in de eier neistampft sind ... des weiß doch jeder.


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> so da wir das geklärt haben wenden wir uns num bitte wieder an die versauten gedanken warum xely einen verstauchten finger hat.
> 
> antworten bitte...



Ich kanns mir denken aber ich schreibs hier nicht so offen xD
Partnervmittlung für Zocker jo hat schon irgendwie was ;>


----------



## b1ubb (4. Juni 2008)

is mir gerade so untergekommen ;D

für alle die es nicht kennen


----------



## Soramac (4. Juni 2008)

blubb?^^


----------



## Telbion (4. Juni 2008)

Aplizzier schrieb:


> Aber das wär mal echt ne Idee. So ne Buffed Partnervermittlung . Für alle die ein zockendes Gegengeschlecht suchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gestern online in WoW kam die Meldung im Handelschannel, "Suche Freundin...jemand Interesse?" 
Die Frage is ja schon nett, aber da kamen so viele Antworten von "Verzieh dich Kiddy,...das ist der Handelschannel,...Guck mal im AH...und ne Menge mehr..."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

guten morgen werte pinguien fraktion und alle anderen hier im forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wollte mich ja zuerst nicht melden da ihr ja den letzten mittwoch so....
naja....
notgeil wart?!

super noch jemand aus em saarland hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (4. Juni 2008)

Hanneh schrieb:


> die gschichte isch fei erstungn und erlogen mein freund. ihr hend so gelbe füß weil se damals in de eier neistampft sind ... des weiß doch jeder.



Hallo? Bei uns werden die Kartoffeln bevorzugt! Ihr seid die Spätzlevernichter! Deshalb würde, wenn es denn so wäre, der Verdacht nahe liegen das ihr ständig durch die Eier trampelt!

Wenn ihr nicht grad mit schaffe, Häusle baue, Hundverkaufe un selber Belle, beschäftigt seid!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Gelbfüßler wurden die Badener immer genannt weil unsere Armee gelbe Gammaschen anhatte.
> 
> Das dürfte zur Zeit der BADISCHEN Revolution gewesen sein... für jeden der sich jetzt fragt warum das nur Badisch und nicht Ba-Wü-ische Rev. heißt, unsere Nachbarn die Spätzlevernichter ham sich lieber auf dem Berg versteckt als uns zu helfen! *pah*^^




Hanneh hat sich auf nem Berg versteckt, während Scrätcher gemetzelt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> guten morgen werte pinguien fraktion und alle anderen hier im forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hrhr xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

kenn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu xelys finger dan antwort per pn an mich ich werde es dan veröffentlichen^^

mhm es gitb aber viel zu viele männer zu viele rivalen^^


----------



## b1ubb (4. Juni 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> blubb?^^



jo ???


----------



## Hanneh (4. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Hallo? Bei uns werden die Kartoffeln bevorzugt! Ihr seid die Spätzlevernichter! Deshalb würde, wenn es denn so wäre, der Verdacht nahe liegen das ihr ständig durch die Eier trampelt!
> 
> Wenn ihr nicht grad mit schaffe, Häusle baue, Hundverkaufe un selber Belle, beschäftigt seid!^^
> 
> ...




hahaha ha bellen isch fei unsere lieblingsbeschäftigung hier während mir die kehrwoch machet ^^


----------



## Thoralfus (4. Juni 2008)

seit wann postest du hier wieder .D


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen Jenny!


----------



## Hubautz (4. Juni 2008)

Hanneh schrieb:


> die gschichte isch fei erstungn und erlogen mein freund. ihr hend so gelbe füß weil se damals in de eier neistampft sind ... des weiß doch jeder.



Genau - sie wollten irgendeinem Fürsten eine Ladung Eier schenken und als die nicht in den vorhandenen Korb gepasst hatten, haben sie sie kleingetreten.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

hallo jenny schön dich mal wieder heir zu sehen^^


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> guten morgen werte pinguien fraktion und alle anderen hier im forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tja, JennyMaus, diese Woche gehts grad weiter ^^


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

also hanneh hat recht... =(
aber wie isses nu in der geschlechterfrage....
hanneh klingt sehr weibl.


----------



## Vercon (4. Juni 2008)

Juten Morgen liebe Pinguin Truppe xD

naa wieder fleissig am Spammen? ^^ *hehe


----------



## Hanneh (4. Juni 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Genau - sie wollten irgendeinem Fürsten eine Ladung Eier schenken und als die nicht in den vorhandenen Korb gepasst hatten, haben sie sie kleingetreten.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 a gebildeter mensch anwesend ... gfällt mir gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanneh (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> also hanneh hat recht... =(
> aber wie isses nu in der geschlechterfrage....
> hanneh klingt sehr weibl.



des hatmer doch vorhin scho geklärt :-)
2/3 männl + 1/3 weibl ^^


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven ers/sie ist beides so 2/3 mann 1/3 frau

ach ja wegen xelys finger

sie hat ihrne finger gegen eine "herankommende" türe angeprellt

ach ja warum heist du hanneh? ist doch frauen name so halb^^


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Moin Jenny, ach denk dir nichts, ignorier Natsu einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Juten Morgen liebe Pinguin Truppe xD
> 
> naa wieder fleissig am Spammen? ^^ *hehe



Moin Vercon ^^

man soll immer das amchen was man am besten kann ^^


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Moin Jenny, ach denk dir nichts, ignorier Natsu einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




warum mich ich habe gar ncihts gemacht -.-

oder jenny? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juni 2008)

Gute tag die herrschafften wünsch ich^^


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

jenny auch die pingus müssen sich fortpflanzen! *rofl*


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

und DAAAAN was zu mir sagen unverschämt heit hier werde ich hier hingestellt als versauter pingu -.-


----------



## Xelyna (4. Juni 2008)

Möööp

Moin, hab zwar nicht viel Zeit und kann grad auch net so gut schreiben (sh. Blog ^^) wollt aber trotzdem mal eben ein liebes Haallööööööööle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in den Raum werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Ruven ers/sie ist beides so 2/3 mann 1/3 frau
> 
> ach ja wegen xelys finger
> 
> ...



lol nur ich kenn die wahrheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und DAAAAN was zu mir sagen unverschämt heit hier werde ich hier hingestellt als versauter pingu -.-



Natsu
PinguPriester, PinguGott und versauterPingu^^


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Moin Xely!


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

Da ist Sie ja ^^

Morgen Xely und gute Besserung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s.: achtung, gleich gehts ab bei Natsu ^^


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

hallo xely juhu doch noch was geschrieben^^ hehe hast wenigstens die türe angeklagt?

grr xely sag denen mal was die sind gemein zu mir^^

nur weil ich frauen mag die sind doch sicher alle schwul -.-^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<-- ganz lieb ist


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

Ups...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hi Xely....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hallo xely juhu doch noch was geschrieben^^ hehe hast wenigstens die türe angeklagt?
> 
> grr xely sag denen mal was die sind gemein zu mir^^
> 
> ...





Hier hast'n Keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jop auf Schmerzensgeld und eine Entschuldigungseinladung zum Dinner, das Geld kam nie an..


----------



## b1ubb (4. Juni 2008)

zu köstlich wie ihr euch um eine forenuserin streitet ;D

die gehören doch eh alle mri =)


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hallo xely juhu doch noch was geschrieben^^ hehe hast wenigstens die türe angeklagt?
> 
> grr xely sag denen mal was die sind gemein zu mir^^
> 
> ...



na was sag ich ^^

@ b1ubb : das hatten wir doch schonmal dasn Österreicher alles haben wollte oder ? ^^


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Hey Xely, 
na wie gehts deinem Finger? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natsu, nein wir sind sicher nich schwul, aber auch nich notgeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> na was sag ich ^^
> 
> @ b1ubb : das hatten wir doch schonmal dasn Österreicher alles haben wollte oder ? ^^



Böse...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, Europameister wollen die ja auch werden....
Wer's glaubt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> @ b1ubb : das hatten wir doch schonmal dasn Österreicher alles haben wollte oder ? ^^




Gaaaaaaanz Pöse xDDDD

Aber in der Tat, das hatten wir schon mal ^^


----------



## dejaspeed (4. Juni 2008)

jep ein weiterer bekommt kein op mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanneh (4. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Böse...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ha die schaffets vielleicht europameischder der herzen zu werden ^^ ... wobei ...


----------



## Xelyna (4. Juni 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> zu köstlich wie ihr euch um eine forenuserin streitet ;D
> 
> die gehören doch eh alle mri =)




Ja? Wusst ich noch gar nicht ^.^




Slavery schrieb:


> Hey Xely,
> na wie gehts deinem Finger?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



..bescheiden, geh in der halben Stunde nochmal zum Doc.


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

ok, also Hanneh is keine Frau ^^


----------



## Hanneh (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ok, also Hanneh is keine Frau ^^



welch glorreiche erkenntnis


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ok, also Hanneh is keine Frau ^^



Ich ahne es wie gerade ein paar User in die Tastatur beißen oder aus dem Fenster springen.


----------



## b1ubb (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> @ b1ubb : das hatten wir doch schonmal dasn Österreicher alles haben wollte oder ? ^^



ich werde es schaffen !


----------



## Hanneh (4. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich ahne es wie gerade ein paar User in die Tastatur beißen oder aus dem Fenster springen.




haha yo des denk i au ^^


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich ahne es wie gerade ein paar User in die Tastatur beißen oder aus dem Fenster springen.



jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ähnliches hatte ich auch gerade gedacht...
Man kann die Enttäuschung förmlich spüren...^^


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich werde es schaffen !



dazu musste erstmal die ganzen Pingus ausm weg räumen.... ok an der Stelle stell ich das Thema ein, das wird sonst zu krass O_o


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

Welcome to my hood !


----------



## Crash_hunter (4. Juni 2008)

lol was ihr hier jeden tag fürn crap zusammen schustert^^ dabei sind die server net mal down, also nix schreiben in thread es ist mittwoch und die server sind oben!!! ^^


----------



## dejaspeed (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> dazu musste erstmal die ganzen Pingus ausm weg räumen.... ok an der Stelle stell ich das Thema ein, das wird sonst zu krass O_o




Pingus ? ich seh keine Pingus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

grr frauen sind raritäten hier also sollte man sie auch gleich mal für sich gewinnen (naja wie auch immer)
also was heist das genau

LÄCHELN UND WINKEN MÄNNER LÄCHELN UND WINKEN

und schön gehört sie euch/mir e.t.c.^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> lol was ihr hier jeden tag fürn crap zusammen schustert^^ dabei sind die server net mal down, also nix schreiben in thread es ist mittwoch und die server sind oben!!! ^^



Wir brauchen halt abwechslung zur arbeit ^^


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

da ich es hasse zuunterst von einer seit zu sein heir nochmal^^

grr frauen sind raritäten hier also sollte man sie auch gleich mal für sich gewinnen (naja wie auch immer)
also was heist das genau

LÄCHELN UND WINKEN MÄNNER LÄCHELN UND WINKEN

und schön gehört sie euch/mir e.t.c.^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (4. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Wir brauchen halt abwechslung zur arbeit ^^



pff die ganzen bürojunkis.... fange erstmal ne ausbildung im handwerk an.. oh man wird da zeit drauf gehn


edit: Natsumee du spamer^^


----------



## Scrätcher (4. Juni 2008)

Blöd das ich grad fast in Arbeit untergehe! 

Dennoch hab ich mir die Mühe gemacht meine Behauptung mit Qellenangaben zu untermauern! ^^

ttp://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gelbf%C3%BC%C3%9Fler

Das wir gelbe Gammaschen hatten war mir schon bewußt! Das aber auch Schwaben Gelbfüßler genannt wurden, weil sie gelbe Füße hatten! DAS WAR MIR NEU!!

DANKE DANKE DANKE!!!! Hättet ihr nicht irgendwelche Sinnlosen Eiertheorien in den Raum geworfen, wäre mir diese kriegsentscheidende Information sicher entgangen!

*LOOOOOOOOL*

Ach ja: Hallo Jenny, Hallo Xely! ;-)


----------



## Xelyna (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> LÄCHELN UND WINKEN MÄNNER LÄCHELN UND WINKEN




Das heißt 'süß und knuddlig Männer - süß und knuddlig!' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Das heißt 'süß und knuddlig Männer - süß und knuddlig!'
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ah mist naja ich darf das net 1 zu 1 übernehmen sonst werd ich noch angezeigt


----------



## Hanneh (4. Juni 2008)

bei wikipedia isch eh alles fake ... aaalllleeees faaaakkkeeeee


----------



## Crash_hunter (4. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Das heißt 'süß und knuddlig Männer - süß und knuddlig!'
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ihr seid mir auch alle süß und knuddelig! Man winken und Lächeln!


----------



## Scrätcher (4. Juni 2008)

Hanneh schrieb:


> bei wikipedia isch eh alles fake ... aaalllleeees faaaakkkeeeee



Hör auf zu heulen! Jetzt weiß jeder das Schwaben gelb-braune Füße haben! *muahahaha*


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

is beides richtig, Lächeln und wicnken sagt er zu allen, und das süß und knuddelig nur zum kleinen Pingu ^^

eben ma aufm Meeting, bis später


----------



## Hanneh (4. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Hör auf zu heulen! Jetzt weiß jeder das Schwaben gelb-braune Füße haben! *muahahaha*



des hasch du wahrscheinlich da grad neigschriebn ^^


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

1000er beitrag in diesem Forum jupi^^

also ich möchte zeurst mal die lezute danken die mir dabei geholfen haben so was zu erreichen xely mara ruven slavery e.t.c. ohne eure hilfe hätte ich das nie geschaft danke danke ich habe euch alle lieb naja ne eigendlich net aber egal doch wartet xely schon ^^

so kuchen für alle^^


----------



## Hanneh (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> 1000er beitrag in diesem Forum jupi^^
> 
> also ich möchte zeurst mal die lezute danken die mir dabei geholfen haben so was zu erreichen xely mara ruven slavery e.t.c. ohne eure hilfe hätte ich das nie geschaft danke danke ich habe euch alle lieb naja ne eigendlich net aber egal doch wartet xely schon ^^
> 
> so kuchen für alle^^



na dann GZ !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (4. Juni 2008)

Hanneh schrieb:


> des hasch du wahrscheinlich da grad neigschriebn ^^



Du willst Beweise? Dann zieh doch mal die Schuhe & Socken aus! *hrhrhrhr*


----------



## Crash_hunter (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> 1000er beitrag in diesem Forum jupi^^
> 
> also ich möchte zeurst mal die lezute danken die mir dabei geholfen haben so was zu erreichen xely mara ruven slavery e.t.c. ohne eure hilfe hätte ich das nie geschaft danke danke ich habe euch alle lieb naja ne eigendlich net aber egal doch wartet xely schon ^^
> 
> so kuchen für alle^^


hmm kuchen, ja das könnt ich jetzt gebrauchen... Los fahr einen hol bid gleich. Gute idee btw^^








ACH JA: Schon GeZahlt?


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

bin dagegen das er schuhe auszieht^^


----------



## Xelyna (4. Juni 2008)

Na denn, ich lauf jetz ma zum Arzt.. tschauii
Schau vllt später nochmal vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

auch von mir GZ ^^

*kuchen grabsch*


----------



## Hanneh (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> bin dagegen das er schuhe auszieht^^



mach dir da mal keine sorge ^^


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> 1000er beitrag in diesem Forum jupi^^




GZ! Du Imba-Forum-Spamer-Pingu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

Need Kaffeeeeeeeeeeeeeee -.-


----------



## Scrätcher (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> bin dagegen das er schuhe auszieht^^



Keine Sorge! Ich würds auch nicht vorschlagen wenn ich nicht wüßte das diese biologische Waffe höchstens ein paar Häuserblocks in Stuttgart kontaminiert!

Und das ist ein Verlust, der das Risiko wert ist!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

blubb ich komme JA BLUBB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein ziel: meiste post zu haben alls alle anderen mhm solange dieser thread steht pack ich das^^


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

so nochmehr kuchen hinstel und bischen kaffee

guten hunger wobei jaaa in 25 min mittag essen muahahaha

ach ja ich bin ja älter als xely muahaha ganze 11 tage ^^


----------



## Hanneh (4. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Keine Sorge! Ich würds auch nicht vorschlagen wenn ich nicht wüßte das diese biologische Waffe höchstens ein paar Häuserblocks in Stuttgart kontaminiert!
> 
> Und das ist ein Verlust, der das Risiko wert ist!
> 
> ...



*heul* alle hacken auf mir rum weil se elle neidisch sin das mir schwoba was aufm kaschdn hen und der reschd net ... außer vielleicht no die bayern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> blubb ich komme JA BLUBB
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich feuer Dich an:

Go Pingu, Go Pingu Go Go Go...Du schaffst es!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

ne weil du keien frau bsit deshalb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

boa ich erst inner guten stunde...
apropos asu da du ja jetzt 1000 beiträge alt wirst schenk mach ich mich für dich zur frau heut...
dann hast zumindest mal was an dem du rumschrauben kannst, wies die geilen gnome sagen!
Ausserdem hat man dann bessere chancen bei unserre nicht anwesenden königing! *duck*


----------



## Hérault (4. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (4. Juni 2008)

re 

und ich hab kein blassen schimmer mehr was ihr redet ;D


----------



## Hanneh (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne weil du keien frau bsit deshalb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wer weiß des scho so genua, vielleicht han i gmerkt das hier die frauen beläschdigt werden und hab deswegn des bild nei gmacht, weil i koi luschd ghet hab hier angmacht zom werden ^^


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

Wie heisst so schön d´schwobeseggel schaffe des was sich d´badner ussdenke...
oder kurz:
schwowe schaffe 
badner denge

wenn das nicht schon alles aussagt über intelli und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (4. Juni 2008)

re^^


----------



## Scrätcher (4. Juni 2008)

Hanneh schrieb:


> *heul* alle hacken auf mir rum weil se elle neidisch sin das mir schwoba was aufm kaschdn hen und der reschd net ... außer vielleicht no die bayern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weißt du was die Nachbarschaftlichen Beziehungen zwischen Baden und Bayern behindert? Das Stück Schwaben dazwischen!^^


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

hallo rosa pinguin^^

mhm will aber eine echte frau aber wen du meine freundin zu mir fährst geht das auch


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Nix Veto tatsache !


du bist spammer, du darfst keine eigene meinung haben.

Vör eunigen deppelte, wi schnackt platt un wenn ehr net aflat, dunn schnacken wi wedder.

alles klar? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und überhaupt ist S-H, das schönste bundesland, nur für die, die kA haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

~@blubb ja blubb hab 1k grenze erreicht und kuchen hingestellt warst wieder mti mitarbeiterin weg auch so eine haben will 3x morgens rum.... ist doch mal gut^^


----------



## Hérault (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hallo rosa pinguin^^



Wenigstens einer der mich mitbekommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

also hannehs bild könnt auch ne krasse frau sein mit 2 blauen augen...


----------



## Hanneh (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hallo rosa pinguin^^
> 
> mhm will aber eine echte frau aber wen du meine freundin zu mir fährst geht das auch



des hasch jez net kapiert was i gmeint hab. wie dem au sei ... isch au net so wichtig.


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> warum mich ich habe gar ncihts gemacht -.-
> 
> oder jenny?
> 
> ...



nein du hast nix gemacht!
meine begrüßung war nur spaß
bin so spät an weil es hier ein wenig streßig ist


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

unser pinker pingu... der pseude pala mit plüscheigenschaften *winke*


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

45 min noch -.-


----------



## b1ubb (4. Juni 2008)

es ist 11 uhr vorbei 

leute geht auf die server ;D


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> ...wies die geilen gnome sagen!...



Du geiler Stöpsel^^



Hérault schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Huhu PinkerPingu!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (4. Juni 2008)

niedersachsen ftw! ein hoch aufs hochdeutsch^^


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Hanneh schrieb:


> des hasch jez net kapiert was i gmeint hab. wie dem au sei ... isch au net so wichtig.



war nciht an dich die nachricht^^


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nein du hast nix gemacht!
> meine begrüßung war nur spaß
> bin so spät an weil es hier ein wenig streßig ist



Armes Jenny *keks reich*
Natsu mag dich trotzdem....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> unser pinker pingu... der pseude pala mit plüscheigenschaften *winke*



Pseudo Pala???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *wink an alle*


----------



## Crash_hunter (4. Juni 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> es ist 11 uhr vorbei
> 
> leute geht auf die server ;D




die server waten nie down (falls ich damit deine poante( ach fremdwörter-.-) versaut hab sry^^)


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nein du hast nix gemacht!
> meine begrüßung war nur spaß
> bin so spät an weil es hier ein wenig streßig ist



da bin ich ja mal beruhigt wobei Pn steht noch offen^^


----------



## Hérault (4. Juni 2008)

Wo ist eigentlich unsere Königin??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw:
<---- mage aus leidenschaft^^


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

hey Natsu... Du oller Chicks Terminator... Bist ja noch krasser drauf wie ich! *hut zieh*


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

Königin iss afk mister doktore ihren heissen finger zeigen!


----------



## Telbion (4. Juni 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> es ist 11 uhr vorbei
> 
> leute geht auf die server ;D



Ich war schon um acht Uhr on und hab an meinem Ruf gebastelt, damit mein kleiner Schurke nen Netherdrachen bekommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

xely kommt heute glaub net mehr wen dan nur so bischen mal was schreiben

wie kommst den dadrauf ruven?

b1ubb schonwieder bei der mitarbeiterin? -.-


----------



## Hérault (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Königin iss afk mister doktore ihren heissen finger zeigen!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> es ist 11 uhr vorbei
> 
> leute geht auf die server ;D



ach wäre das schön ^^ wenn die olle Arbeit nich wäre ^^

Hi PinkPingu ^^


----------



## Hérault (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ach wäre das schön ^^ wenn die olle Arbeit nich wäre ^^
> 
> Hi PinkPingu ^^



Amen^^ Wieder bis 16:45 für die deutsche Wirtschaft schuften  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wie kommst den dadrauf ruven?



ach nur zwischen den zeilen lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> hey Natsu... Du oller Chicks Terminator... Bist ja noch krasser drauf wie ich! *hut zieh*



zwischen den zeilen lesen du hast da gerade mal 1 zeile geschrieben -.-^^


----------



## Hérault (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> zwischen den zeilen lesen du hast da gerade mal 1 zeile geschrieben -.-^^



Zwischen den Zeilen lesen bei einer Zeile...Das kann wohl nur Chuck Norris  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

Mein Magen knurrt -.-


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

hat das Forum n neues Design ?


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> es ist 11 uhr vorbei
> 
> leute geht auf die server ;D



kann nicht sitz auf arbeit und hab mal wieder meine tastatur gefunden



Natsumee schrieb:


> da bin ich ja mal beruhigt wobei Pn steht noch offen^^



ich hab da aber was beantwortet



Hérault schrieb:


> Amen^^ Wieder bis 16:45 für die deutsche Wirtschaft schuften
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ha ich mal wieder nur bis 16:15  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> hat das Forum n neues Design ?



Blitzmerker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann sich die PinguGang mal bitte versammeln?!? Bräuchte hier mal nen bißchen Hilfe auf der Arbeit... Komme ja kaum zum schreiben^^


----------



## Hérault (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> hat das Forum n neues Design ?



xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (4. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Mein Magen knurrt -.-



Hast doch inner halben Stunde Pause oder??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

Natsu musst ma bei mir aufs profil gucken, da hat sich was hübsches verewigt wäre doch was für dich *rofl*


----------



## Telbion (4. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Blitzmerker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gerne, wobei darf ich helfen?
Rettet mich das vor meiner Arbeit?
und wofür lebt der Mensch? *abschweif*


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

@jenny noja stimmt halt net per pn aber im forum noja^^

so ich gehe dan mal ESSEN^^

ohne hübsche mitarbeiterinen (gibts hie rnet -.-)


----------



## Hérault (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ohne hübsche mitarbeiterinen (gibts hie rnet -.-)



same here  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Natsu musst ma bei mir aufs profil gucken, da hat sich was hübsches verewigt wäre doch was für dich *rofl*




-.- ich gehe mal sterben ciao ciao....


----------



## Hérault (4. Juni 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> und wofür lebt der Mensch? *abschweif*



Öööhhm...Kaffee und Bier??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> hat das Forum n neues Design ?



ja deswegen hab ich mir letztens ne neue beschäftigung suchen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> -.- ich gehe mal sterben ciao ciao....



Ach du Armer....

Stirb nicht!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (4. Juni 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Öööhhm...Kaffee und Bier??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt wo du's sagst *vordenkopfhau*
Wie konnte ichs vergessen ^^


----------



## gutschialpha (4. Juni 2008)

ihr seid mir ein verein, war ne stunde net da und so viel geschrieben, alle nix zu tun? 

und mit der gefahr, dass ich mich gleich unbeliebt mach, gehör zur windows fraktioon :-) hab aber nix gegen pinguine


----------



## Hérault (4. Juni 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du's sagst *vordenkopfhau*
> Wie konnte ichs vergessen ^^



Dafür bin ich doch da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> Gerne, wobei darf ich helfen?
> Rettet mich das vor meiner Arbeit?
> und wofür lebt der Mensch? *abschweif*



1. Bei langweiligem Kram.
2. Nein, leider nicht.
3. Crack, Nutten und BlackJack


----------



## Hérault (4. Juni 2008)

gutschialpha schrieb:


> hab aber nix gegen pinguine



Besser isses  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (4. Juni 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Dafür bin ich doch da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fein Fein, danke^^
Sag mal, wie kann ich n Titel hier bekommen? Mitglied klingt irgendwie so 08/15  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (4. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> 3. Crack, Nutten und BlackJack



XD

/sign

Nur noch Black Jack durch Poker ersetzen und natürlich das Bier nicht vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (4. Juni 2008)

So ne Frechheit!! Wow läuft! Aber die Firmeneigene Inet-Verbindung war grad wech! Boar! *ärger*^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Hast doch inner halben Stunde Pause oder??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Thats the problem ^^ noch ne halbe stunde -.-


----------



## Hérault (4. Juni 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> Fein Fein, danke^^
> Sag mal, wie kann ich n Titel hier bekommen? Mitglied klingt irgendwie so 08/15
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Einstellungen ----> Titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für sowas bin ich natürlich auch da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> @jenny noja stimmt halt net per pn aber im forum noja^^
> 
> so ich gehe dan mal ESSEN^^
> 
> ohne hübsche mitarbeiterinen (gibts hie rnet -.-)



nö ne mail hab ich dir geschickt


----------



## Telbion (4. Juni 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Einstellungen ----> Titel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nochmal fein fein,
welchen Pingu-Titel könnt ich denn bekommen?


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

hmmm jenny jetzt musse gluck haben das er nich vom eisberg springt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich bin so böse heute *grmlz*
Sorry an alle


----------



## Hérault (4. Juni 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> Nochmal fein fein,
> welchen Pingu-Titel könnt ich denn bekommen?



Das müsste mit allen Pinguinen inklusive Königin abgesprochen werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Erstmal den BabyPinguin Titel wie icke... (Damit biste auf der Sicheren Seite) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> Nochmal fein fein,
> welchen Pingu-Titel könnt ich denn bekommen?



griesgram (weil wer überall dagegen ist, ist ein griesgram)



Ruven schrieb:


> hmmm jenny jetzt musse gluck haben das er nich vom eisberg springt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



warum weil er sich freut?


----------



## Scrätcher (4. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Erstmal den BabyPinguin Titel wie icke... (Damit biste auf der Sicheren Seite)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ihr bringt mich da auf eine Idee!^^


----------



## Hanneh (4. Juni 2008)

manchmal machen menschen komische sachen wenn sie sich freuen ...


----------



## Telbion (4. Juni 2008)

Griesgram? och nö, bin nicht griesgrämig, nur  dagegen, also auch dagegen griesgrämig zu sein.
Mit meinem weisen Alter vielleicht etwas wie Orakel oder seher der Pingus?

*liebguck*


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

9 Minuten !!!!!!

Ich bin am verhungern -.-


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> Griesgram? och nö, bin nicht griesgrämig, nur  dagegen, also auch dagegen griesgrämig zu sein.
> Mit meinem weisen Alter vielleicht etwas wie Orakel oder seher der Pingus?
> 
> *liebguck*


 seher / orakel was meinst du soll ich weiter leben?

DAGEGEN

du massenmöder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

so ich bin im mittag bis nahher


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

bewerbungen an die königin danke ich als Pingu gott will damit nichts zu tun haben^^

@ jenny ehm ne keine Pn gekriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Ruven I hate u^^  apropo wer sind den die 2 da? hüpsch eigendlich^^

ach ja vollgestopfter gott wieder da^^


----------



## Telbion (4. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> seher / orakel was meinst du soll ich weiter leben?
> 
> DAGEGEN
> 
> ...




Siehst du, klappt doch ^^


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

gutschialpha schrieb:


> und mit der gefahr, dass ich mich gleich unbeliebt mach, gehör zur windows fraktioon :-) hab aber nix gegen pinguine



nene, das mit den Pingus hat nix mit Linus zu tun, eher mit Madagaskar und Happy Feed oder auch Könige der Wellen ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> bewerbungen an die königin danke ich als Pingu gott will damit nichts zu tun haben^^
> 
> @ jenny ehm ne keine Pn gekriegt
> 
> ...



da hat so ziehmlich das selbe drin gestanden wie ich hier auch geschrieben hab
sorry wenns heut ein wenig länger dauert mit dem schreiben muss immer zuerst meine tastatur suchen gehen


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Mittag... YAMYAM... Bis später!


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

Telbion, erstmal bist du ein babyPingu.....bis die Königin wieder da ist, dannr eden wir weiter ^^

aber Seher-Pingu is schonmal für dich reserviert ^^


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

mhm hatt deine tastatur beine?^^


----------



## Telbion (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Telbion, erstmal bist du ein babyPingu.....bis die Königin wieder da ist, dannr eden wir weiter ^^
> 
> aber Seher-Pingu is schonmal für dich reserviert ^^





Daaaaaanke *freu*


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm hatt deine tastatur beine?^^


 nö zu unordentliche schreibtisch

ich schmeiß einfach alles nur auf den schreibtisch und mach dann eins nach dem anderen weg aber halt nicht unbedingt das was auf der tastatur rumliegt


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

mhm oki^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

MAHLZEIT !!! (Endlich -.-)


----------



## Hérault (4. Juni 2008)

Jaja...haut nur alle ab und lasst mich allein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Jaja...haut nur alle ab und lasst mich allein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du bist heut so schweigsam
bist ja auch noch da

so bin auch mal weg, geh eine rauchen


----------



## Hérault (4. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> du bist heut so schweigsam
> bist ja auch noch da
> 
> so bin auch mal weg, geh eine rauchen



Hmmm-ja sry! Internet war hier grad mal wieder voll am Rumspinnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Glück bin ich zur Zeit mit nem Kollegen dran, einen neuen Proxy aufzusetzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scheine irgendwie mit der einzige zu sein, der nich 12:00, sondern 12:30 Mittagspause hat oO


----------



## Telbion (4. Juni 2008)

Huhu, lass dich jetzt auch alleine, aber hab erstmal meinen Titel ^^.
Ich wünsch allen noch einen entspannten Arbeitstag.


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

<--- auch erstmal was futtern ^^


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

tralala mir ist langweilig^^


----------



## Hérault (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> tralala mir ist langweilig^^



Könntest dich ja mit mir unterhalten, aber ich hab halt keine Brüste :s


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

-.-

na und?^^

wie ihr mich hier alle hinstellt -.-


----------



## Hérault (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> -.-
> 
> na und?^^
> 
> wie ihr mich hier alle hinstellt -.-






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man wird so gesehen, wie man sich gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Josgasan (4. Juni 2008)

lool der berühmte "Tittenbonus"

naja! ist halt nicht das wichtigste hier! 

jeder sollte gleich behandelt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knowing (4. Juni 2008)

Ich hab auch erst um 12:30 Mittag^^


----------



## Josgasan (4. Juni 2008)

ich um 13.00 uhr...


----------



## Hérault (4. Juni 2008)

Knowing schrieb:


> Ich hab auch erst um 12:30 Mittag^^



Na Gott sei Dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

t-5min  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

also eigendlich sind brüste ja schon wichtig ....

aber hier im forum net so stimmt^^


----------



## Hérault (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also eigendlich sind brüste ja schon wichtig ....




xDDD

Du brauchst dich über gar nichts mehr wundern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Josgasan (4. Juni 2008)

na er hat schon recht!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

lol...
btw kennt einer von euch den club remix von paxi fixi?
Wenn ja gut... gerade mit voller dröhnung damit durch die innenstadt gefahren ich glaub mir haben min 20 leute den vogel gezeigt *rofl*
hab immer noch pipi inne augen !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (4. Juni 2008)

PAUSE!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal sehen, wer heute das längste Haar abfasst (**insider**)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Josgasan (4. Juni 2008)

sag ganzen namen! plz will das dann auch mal hören zuhause!

oder heisst er sogar "club remix paxi fixi" ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *keineahnunghab*


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Hmmm-ja sry! Internet war hier grad mal wieder voll am Rumspinnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oh ich hab eigentlich von 12 - 13 uhr pause aber gammel meist in der firma rum


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> PAUSE!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



viel glück^^

jop bin auch immer vor dem pc wen ich pause hab^^


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

warum steht eigentlich bei den berufen nur die männliche ausführung und oben wie bei mir jetzt schurkin

das ist DISKRIMINIERUNG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Josgasan (4. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> warum steht eigentlich bei den berufen nur die männliche ausführung und oben wie bei mir jetzt schurkin
> 
> das ist DISKRIMINIERUNG
> 
> ...




tjaaa..^^


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juni 2008)

Ganz ihrer meinung also wen ändern dann richtig XD


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

löl
http://forums.wow-europe.com/board.html?fo...11116&sid=3
schaut mal wieviele s4 threads^^


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

fix mal meinen avatar meinem hobby angepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gehe jetzt auch mal essen und 

@josgasan

versau uns unsere frauen nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

RE!


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

Josgasan schrieb:


> tjaaa..^^



ist doch beschieß oben steht blutelfen-schurkin unten dann verzauberkunstfachMANN und bergbauexpertE
so ist das auch im spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (4. Juni 2008)

Krankenschwester gibt es auch nur weiblich oder läßt du dich vom Krankenbruder behandeln?.....................^^
In der BW ist es auch so. Hauptmann Frau Mustermann weiblich oder so. Hauptfrau hört sich auch komisch an


----------



## Josgasan (4. Juni 2008)

@ hunter2701

Keine Angst, mache ja nur spass^^


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

tia musst dich d amelden wo du das ding her hast die ändern das dan sicher^^

und wb


----------



## Soramac (4. Juni 2008)

Jemand hier der auch auf dem Arena Tournament Server spielt?


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Krankenschwester gibt es auch nur weiblich oder läßt du dich vom Krankenbruder behandeln?.....................^^



die männlichen haben aber nen anderen namen weiß aber nimmer wie
krankenhelfer oder so weiß nimmer


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

Josgasan schrieb:


> sag ganzen namen! plz will das dann auch mal hören zuhause!
> 
> oder heisst er sogar "club remix paxi fixi" ?
> 
> ...



Es reicht wenn man bei bekannten Downloadtools Paxi Fixi eingibst... aber ich mein das ding heist club remix...

Ey zu geil wie die leute dann gucken


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

Krankenpfleger


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

ne spiele net auf arenadingsbums^^


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Krankenpfleger



mist...bin ich wieder zu langsam. Wollt ich doch grad sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne spiele net auf arenadingsbums^^



Looser!


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> die männlichen haben aber nen anderen namen weiß aber nimmer wie
> krankenhelfer oder so weiß nimmer


Krankenpfleger und krankenpflegerin *hust*
Krankenschwester entstammt noch den Zeiten wo die Nonnen sich um Kranke gekümmert haben! *klugscheiss*


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

@Maradil: ich seh grad du bist auch von Pere^^


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Looser!



Wenn ich en 2ten shickadin mit gleichen fähigkeiten gefunden hätte wäre ich drauf gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Ja, Krankenpfleger... Und wenns "zu spät" ist, heißt er nicht mehr Krankenpfleger, sondern Bob...


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

Reeee ! ^^


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> @Maradil: ich seh grad du bist auch von Pere^^



und ich sehe du bsit weiblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.....

darf ich fragen ws dich hier hergeshclagen hat?^^


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Krankenpfleger



vielen dank wusst das echt nicht mehr sieht man hier nicht so oft


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Ja, Krankenpfleger... Und wenns "zu spät" ist, heißt er nicht mehr Krankenpfleger, sondern Bob...



Made My Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Looser!




naja ich wollte den anderen eine chance geben ^^


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

Natsuuuuuuuuuuu ran an Speck da iss ne Frau !!


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> @Maradil: ich seh grad du bist auch von Pere^^



gut erkannt ^^ und ich bin stolz drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja ich wollte den anderen eine chance geben ^^




Jaja, hätt ich jetzt auch gesagt xD


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und ich sehe du bsit weiblich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Go Natsu go Natsu


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

dummerweise spielt du Horde, das gibtn Minuspunkt XD


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und ich sehe du bsit weiblich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die langeweile im Büro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich les eh schon seit monaten immer fleissig mit XD


Klar spiel ich Horde^^   du.....du.....Mensch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

heute, 19 Uhr vor Ogrimar, ich klatsch dich um XD


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Die langeweile im Büro
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



cool hoffe schreibst ab dem heutigen tage auch öfter hier rein weil hier sind mir zu viele männliche user^^

das ist das gleiche wie wen man in einem 25 mann/frau raid ist und keine einzige frau ist im raid wen aber mal ne frau da sit sit es echt motivierend raid ist zwar unkonzentrierter aber macht mehr spass^^

ach ja Ruven ich bin zu jung also von daher bleibe ich bei xely ehm also als königin mein ich


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> cool hoffe schreibst ab dem heutigen tage auch öfter hier rein weil hier sind mir zu viele männliche user^^
> 
> das ist das gleiche wie wen man in einem 25 mann/frau raid ist und keine einzige frau ist im raid wen aber mal ne frau da sit sit es echt motivierend raid ist zwar unkonzentrierter aber macht mehr spass^^




Bei uns im Raid sind fast 40% Frauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> heute, 19 Uhr vor Ogrimar, ich klatsch dich um XD




Träum weiter^^


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Bei uns im Raid sind fast 40% Frauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geile sache schade horde hätte ansosnt sofort getranst^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

Ui ui hier gehts ja heiß her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Natsuuuuuuuuuuu ran an Speck da iss ne Frau !!



bin auch ne frau zwar vergeben aber ne frau


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Bei uns im Raid sind fast 40% Frauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich erstell heute Abend gleich mal nen Char auf Pere^^



P.s.: Natürlich Horde, was denn sonst?!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> bin auch ne frau zwar vergeben aber ne frau



achso stimmt ja ich komm ja aus dem saarland  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Ach ja, transen geht ja auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> bin auch ne frau zwar vergeben aber ne frau



naja du bist aber jahrgang 84 und ich 88^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

Action los schmeißt euch ins Zeug Jungs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Popcorn hol*


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja du bist aber jahrgang 84 und ich 88^^




Jetzt fühl ich mich wieder alt *heul*


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Jetzt fühl ich mich wieder alt *heul*



Tja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es kommt nur darauf an wie alt man sich fühlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Jetzt fühl ich mich wieder alt *heul*



ach komm so alt bsit ja auch net

60 ist alt^^


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

hat einer ne ahnung warum ich die visitenkarte von meinem main nicht einfügen kann? bei den twinks geht, aber bei dem anderen kommt immer nur dieser komische blaue balken von wegen char nicht gefunden. dabei bin ich doch auf der seite...?? *ich nix versteh*


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja du bist aber jahrgang 84 und ich 88^^



88?!? Dann hat der kleine Pingu ja noch Eierschale hinter den Ohren...^^


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja du bist aber jahrgang 84 und ich 88^^



trotzdem bin ich weiblich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




.Côco schrieb:


> Jetzt fühl ich mich wieder alt *heul*



ich weiß gar nicht wie alt die hier alle sind hab mir zwar mal die profile von ein paar angeguckt aber naja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Jetzt fühl ich mich wieder alt *heul*



Du bist alt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (4. Juni 2008)

Ihr spamt hier ja ohne Ende... -.-


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

Ich trau mich sagen ich bin einer der jüngsten hier im Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ihr spamt hier ja ohne Ende... -.-



Das ist kein (!) Spam!
Das ist Vergnügen!


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ihr spamt hier ja ohne Ende... -.-



quatsch stimmt doch gar nicht wir vertreiben uns nur die arbeitszeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

ich glaube armory ist down^^ bei mir wirds auch grad net angezeigt einfahc warten

ehm die meisten sind so denk ich mal zwischen 16 und 30^^


<--- 19


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Du bist alt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist jetzt fies!


----------



## Urengroll (4. Juni 2008)

84er Jahrgang ist der beste ,das hat schon David Bowie erkannt................^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich glaube armory ist down^^ bei mir wirds auch grad net angezeigt einfahc warten
> 
> ehm die meisten sind so denk ich mal zwischen 16 und 30^^
> 
> ...



Bist du alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Th0m45 (4. Juni 2008)

Baujahr 86 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: nur stiller Mitleser auser im Magefirum ^^


----------



## Soramac (4. Juni 2008)

Immer alle auf mich.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

<--- 1980^^


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt fies!



männer halt!!!!!!!!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (4. Juni 2008)

@coca 
bei mir wird der 1. oder 2. char auch nicht angezeigt..............^^


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> 84er Jahrgang ist der beste ,das hat schon David Bowie erkannt................^^


richtisch.... sagt eine die 1984 geboren wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kusiii (4. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Findet Ihr nicht auch das es sich doch langsam gebessert hat mit denn Down Zeiten am Mittwoch?

Frühe wahren die Server von 03:00-12:00 Uhr oder länger Down....

Ach übrigens... ich bin 23


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> @coca
> bei mir wird der 1. oder 2. char auch nicht angezeigt..............^^



Ich sehs auch grad. komisch ist nur das der Link trotzdem funzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja...is ja auch wayne


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

<-- 1982 (und ich fühle mich alt!)


----------



## Urengroll (4. Juni 2008)

jetzt dürft ihr raten welches baujahr ich bin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

warum den bitte alt?^^

gibt älter ehier^^


----------



## Urengroll (4. Juni 2008)

bei kussi funzt es also stelle ich es auch mal mittig.


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

<-- immernoch knackige 21, stehe voll im Saft XD

was is nu Coco, kloppen wir uns heuet ô_Ô


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

Kusiii schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Kann ich leider nicht beurteilen da ich von 8 - 19 Uhr nicht zuhause bin wegen der Arbeit   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

1969   noch fragen ihr küken?


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> <-- immernoch knackige 21, stehe voll im Saft XD
> 
> was is nu Coco, kloppen wir uns heuet ô_Ô




Wenn du dich echt vor OG traust^^


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

ach ja coco siehst doch gar net alt aus weis gar net was du hast


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

Kusiii schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



keine ahnung muss doch eh arbeiten auf arbeit hab ich kein wow
.... das wär aber cool


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> <--- 1980^^



Übelst alt... Schon altersheimplatz organisiert?
Wirst da wohl 3 Jahre vor mir landen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> 1969   noch fragen ihr küken?



haha wirst 40 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Kusiii schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Guten Morgen?!? Ich bin hier  seit 6.25Uhr oder so...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Wenn du dich echt vor OG traust^^



klar, ich bin da immer mal zu finden zum Duelle machen ^^

@Hunter, hallo Opa ^^


----------



## Urengroll (4. Juni 2008)

läpi mitnehmen und zocken eiskalt................^^
(dafür ist mir mein job zu schade)


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

aber mal ne andere Frage...warum spielt man sich 2 x nen Krieger auf 70?  Ich bin nur neugierig. Ist das nicht öde, oder machts dir gerade spass. Also ich würd auf keinen nochmal nen Priester hochleveln. Einer war echt genug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> 1969   noch fragen ihr küken?



Brülla... ich würd das nich zugeben in dem alter hab ich vor die erde von unten zu sehn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Brülla... ich würd das nich zugeben in dem alter hab ich vor die erde von unten zu sehn!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



warum das den?


----------



## direct-Gaming (4. Juni 2008)

Ja fein AV stellen während der Arbeitszeit *duck* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Need Saison 4!


----------



## Soramac (4. Juni 2008)

Kennt jemand den Witz vom Onkelfritz.. der im Auto sitzt.. ohne.. ähm.. ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> klar, ich bin da immer mal zu finden zum Duelle machen ^^
> 
> @Hunter, hallo Opa ^^




Auch nich schlecht^^

ich weiss nur noch nicht wies heut mitn Raid ausschaut. Invite is 19 Uhr und loslegen 19.15. Das ist dann immer so stressig wenn man 5 vor sieben erst zuhause reinkommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber Samstag hätt ich massig Zeit XD


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> aber mal ne andere Frage...warum spielt man sich 2 x nen Krieger auf 70?  Ich bin nur neugierig. Ist das nicht öde, oder machts dir gerade spass. Also ich würd auf keinen nochmal nen Priester hochleveln. Einer war echt genug
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Einmal off einmal deff... 2 komplett unterschiedliche spielweisen... kenn auch genug die en hp und en sp haben...
Sogar schon einen gesehn die en frostmage und en firemage habn zum vergleichen...
Hätte ich die Zeit würd ich auch noch en waschechten vergelter hochzüchten


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

direct-Gaming schrieb:


> Ja fein AV stellen während der Arbeitszeit *duck*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jaaaaaaa.....anti-afk-hüpf-Makro ftw^^


----------



## Hérault (4. Juni 2008)

Da isser wieder *rülps*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Einmal off einmal deff... 2 komplett unterschiedliche spielweisen... kenn auch genug die en hp und en sp haben...
> Sogar schon einen gesehn die en frostmage und en firemage habn zum vergleichen...
> Hätte ich die Zeit würd ich auch noch en waschechten vergelter hochzüchten



Respekt^^  ich wär dafür ja viel zu faul und würd einfach umskillen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich teste lieber komplett was anderes und spiel meinen kleinen Jäger. Das ist sooo schön entspannend im vergleich
zum priester lvln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

also die klasse Krieger ist einfach geil^^
das prob sit als def ftank kannst nichts machen kaum pvp oder farmen einen 2ten krieger besten MS skillung macht am meisten funn im pvp habe nen 70er kriege rund ein 63 krieger der sollte irgendwan mal 70 werden^^ vllt^^ oder 80


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> aber mal ne andere Frage...warum spielt man sich 2 x nen Krieger auf 70?  Ich bin nur neugierig. Ist das nicht öde, oder machts dir gerade spass. Also ich würd auf keinen nochmal nen Priester hochleveln. Einer war echt genug
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja, der eine is Deff der andere Off, für PvP und zum Famrne, hab nochn Jäger, aber erst 68, aber Krieger find ich einfach so sau geil ^^ gut n dritten würd icha uch nich nochmal hochspielen ^^ eigentlich hab ich im Moment weder Zeit noch Lust irgendeinen char zu leveln ^^


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> warum das den?



Warum? weil ich ejtzt schon merke wie ich alt werde, nich mehr die reflexe wie mit 19... nee nee... mit mitte 30 isses dann so schlimm da will ich nicht mehr...


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Da isser wieder *rülps*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wb na wer hatte den längsten gefunden?^^


----------



## Urengroll (4. Juni 2008)

eben also ich kann ehh immer nur ein char spielen und würde dann auch umskillen.
warum extra 2 hochleveln?
naja jeder versteht spaß anders.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Warum? weil ich ejtzt schon merke wie ich alt werde, nich mehr die reflexe wie mit 19... nee nee... mit mitte 30 isses dann so schlimm da will ich nicht mehr...



ruven stirbt ruven stirbt einer weniger der mir im weg stehen wird muahahaha^^


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Respekt^^  ich wär dafür ja viel zu faul und würd einfach umskillen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja umskillen iss teuer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> haha wirst 40
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mowl, sonst raide ich dich gleich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

re 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na habt ihr auch tolle Themen durchgesprochen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ruven stirbt ruven stirbt einer weniger der mir im weg stehen wird muahahaha^^



Na wirst frech  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Naja umskillen iss teuer!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich weiss...deswegen geh ich pvp auch meist mit der raidskillung machen. Ist zwar kacke aber geht auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mittlerweile bin ich auch bei 40g für einmal umskillen angekommen. Das ist echt schon heftig....da bin ich lieber mal was öfter am Friedhof  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Th0m45 (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Sogar schon einen gesehn die en frostmage und en firemage habn zum vergleichen...



Wtf o_O


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Da isser wieder *rülps*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und hast gewonnen?

nen krieger zu lvl ist aber doof find ich mir macht meiner keinen spaß versuch schon ewig den wenigstens auf 20 zu bekommen


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ruven stirbt ruven stirbt einer weniger der mir im weg stehen wird muahahaha^^



Darwinismus?!? Ich habe die stärksten PinguGene und werde sie verbreiten^^


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> klar, ich bin da immer mal zu finden zum Duelle machen ^^
> 
> @Hunter, hallo Opa ^^



opa? ich haue dich gleich mit meinem krückstock und beschmeisse dich mit meinen dritten zähnen *Maradil eine pampers reicht* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (4. Juni 2008)

es geht bis max. 40g?

Ist doch Fliegendreck. Mal ehrlich 40 g kann man sich zur Not auch zusammen schnorren. Auf 70 ist 40G doch so, wie für Stufe 30 1G.


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Brülla... ich würd das nich zugeben in dem alter hab ich vor die erde von unten zu sehn!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



noch so´n spruch und die siehst sie noch früher^^


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> mowl, sonst raide ich dich gleich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ach, der droppt doch eh nix gescheites^^


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Kann mal jemand zusammenfassen um was es grad geht, blick nich durch, Hunter isn Opa, soviel versteh ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank im Voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Warum? weil ich ejtzt schon merke wie ich alt werde, nich mehr die reflexe wie mit 19... nee nee... mit mitte 30 isses dann so schlimm da will ich nicht mehr...



oh dann musst ich ja in 11 jahren sterben nee nee las mal gut sein mir gehts auch so gut meine reflexe sind auch super also alles wunderbar


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> noch so´n spruch und die siehst sie noch früher^^



Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hör nicht auf ihn, dass ist sein jugendlicher Leichtsinn...^^


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

genau nehme ich mit ins grab^^


----------



## Hanneh (4. Juni 2008)

ree :-) so de ranze vollgschlagn ...

und was geht hier so?


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

ach haben grad langweiliges thema über das alter also ich fand sbeser wo die brüste als wichtig betitelt wurden .... naja ^^

ach ja und ruven stirbt bald


----------



## Soramac (4. Juni 2008)

Geht ein Chinese zum Artzt und sagt: Ich glaub mein Hamster ist krank, fragt der Artzt wieso - ja der schmeckt so komisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanneh (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach haben grad langweiliges thema über das alter also ich fand sbeser wo die brüste als wichtig betitelt wurden .... naja ^^
> 
> ach ja und ruven stirbt bald



haha aso ... dann hab ich ja net so viel verpasst :-)


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven? warum nur? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mal ne Frage, wollen wir nicht Blizz vorschlagen jeden Tag Serverarbeiten durchzuführen?!?
Dann könnten wir für jeden Tag einen Thread aufmachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und dann hätte ich es jeden Tag auf der Arbeit ein wenig lustiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das wäre doch voll suuuuuuuper!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

ja ruven stirbt, heute abend geht ein raid zu ihm!
und wenn er nix droppt, wird er gekürschnert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da war aber noch einer so frech    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> ja ruven stirbt, heute abend geht ein raid zu ihm!
> und wenn er nix droppt, wird er gekürschnert
> 
> 
> ...



Maradil wars.....


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

ich bin auch mal wech eine quartzen   /winken


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

mhm warum rauchen die 2 einzigen frauen hier? -.-

/discusse


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

ah da haben wir ja den zweiten raid, also morgen geht nach natsumee, seine jugendhaftigkeit wird geraubt und seine milchzähne geplündert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

coco, ich komme mit eine rauchen, die sind mir hier noch zu unreif  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> ah da haben wir ja den zweiten raid, also morgen geht nach natsumee, seine jugendhaftigkeit wird geraubt und seine milchzähne geplündert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin dabei! 

Denn Natsu dropt "Göttlicher Helm der unbändigen Geilheit"! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> ah da haben wir ja den zweiten raid, also morgen geht nach natsumee, seine jugendhaftigkeit wird geraubt und seine milchzähne geplündert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was habe ich den grad gemacht?^^


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

Auch erst ma eine Rauchen bin....
Ey Hunter iss mein ernst, wenn ich nimmer motorrad auffer rennstrecke fahrn kann iss vorbei...
Also mit 40 iss schlusss mit lustig!
Altaa ey


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei!
> 
> Denn Natsu dropt "Göttlicher Helm der unbändigen Geilheit"!
> 
> ...




lol....


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Auch erst ma eine Rauchen bin....
> Ey Hunter iss mein ernst, wenn ich nimmer motorrad auffer rennstrecke fahrn kann iss vorbei...
> Also mit 40 iss schlusss mit lustig!
> Altaa ey




alles raucher hie *help*^^
*Gasmaske anzieh*


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> alles raucher hie *help*^^
> *Gasmaske anzieh*



jop -.-

Btw bin ganze 18 Jahre jung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles Opas hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage, wollen wir nicht Blizz vorschlagen jeden Tag Serverarbeiten durchzuführen?!?
> Dann könnten wir für jeden Tag einen Thread aufmachen
> 
> 
> ...



das wäre super da hätte ich auch jeden tag meine beschäftigung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

noja geht ja noch 

mhm jetzt sind alle weg -.-


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Auch erst ma eine Rauchen bin....
> Ey Hunter iss mein ernst, wenn ich nimmer motorrad auffer rennstrecke fahrn kann iss vorbei...
> Also mit 40 iss schlusss mit lustig!
> Altaa ey



ich bin schon motorrad gefahren, da bist du noch mit ner trommel am bauch um den tannenbaum gerannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

über dein motorrad müssen wir uns aber noch unterhalten, zzt. gehe ich lieber die ostsee unsicher machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

natsu du pfeiffe sowas nennt man gruppenzwang!
btw kuss ma ne frau wenn se grad geraucht hat.... nee ne nie wieder lieber selber schmöckern!


----------



## Hubautz (4. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> 1969   noch fragen ihr küken?



1964 -Touché


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> natsu du pfeiffe sowas nennt man gruppenzwang!
> btw kuss ma ne frau wenn se grad geraucht hat.... nee ne nie wieder lieber selber schmöckern!



Mit Raucherinnen küssen ist eh widerlich -.-


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> jop -.-
> 
> Btw bin ganze 18 Jahre jung
> 
> ...



wolltest du eigentlich noch 19 werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> natsu du pfeiffe sowas nennt man gruppenzwang!
> btw kuss ma ne frau wenn se grad geraucht hat.... nee ne nie wieder lieber selber schmöckern!




99% der heutigen raucher/innen rauchen wegen gruppenzwang und weil es angeblich cool ist ...


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> das wäre super da hätte ich auch jeden tag meine beschäftigung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir können ja den Jenny-Mumble-Thread eröffnen...
Und damit es was mit WoW zu tun hat und sich keiner beschweren kannm, schreiben wir einfach: "Schon lange hier?Heute nicht Mittwoch? Server on?"...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

da sieht mans mal wieder, alles singles hier oder was ? kaum sind frauen anwesend, sogar wenn die nur auf frauen stehn, werden se angegraben ^^ ihr erfüllt wieder jegliche Klischees ^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> wolltest du eigentlich noch 19 werden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Im Moment eher nicht da ich ziemlich viel Arbeit habe -.-

Los tu es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was habe ich den grad gemacht?^^



einer ist immer der doofe, sprich prügelknabe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> 1964 -Touché



nimm mal deinen gehwagen aus dem weg, ich komme hier nicht mehr durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (4. Juni 2008)

*hust*, wie viele Seiten schon


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> da sieht mans mal wieder, alles singles hier oder was ? kaum sind frauen anwesend, sogar wenn die nur auf frauen stehn, werden se angegraben ^^ ihr erfüllt wieder jegliche Klischees ^^



Wir geben uns alle Mühe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juni 2008)

wieso spammt man nich jeden tag des hier voll hab ichw as zum lesen XD


----------



## Hubautz (4. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> nimm mal deinen gehwagen aus dem weg, ich komme hier nicht mehr durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tss - noch ein Wort und mein Zivi haut dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Wir geben uns alle Mühe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



yeah, obwohl...frauen sind doch wie klos, entweder besetzt oder beschissen *duck*


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> wieso spammt man nich jeden tag des hier voll hab ichw as zum lesen XD



nene, das is Tradition, nur Mittwochs ^^ sonst wirds ja alngweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Mit Raucherinnen küssen ist eh widerlich -.-



Ach was wenn man selber raucht passt es wieder!
Und wenn ich so an meine ex von damals als ihr von flüssig wart denke...
bei der wars mir egal !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

aha und wer ist singel und wer net??^^


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Tss - noch ein Wort und mein Zivi haut dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hey, wir haben hier im altersheim ne raidgruppe, also wenn er gut über krückstöcke springen kann, dann lass ihn los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Mit Raucherinnen küssen ist eh widerlich -.-



Ja muss ich auch sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich rauch selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das mach ich jetz auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Ach was wenn man selber raucht passt es wieder!
> Und wenn ich so an meine ex von damals als ihr von flüssig wart denke...
> bei der wars mir egal !
> 
> ...



jetzt nochmaldeine ex von damals als wir von flüssigkeit?^^ wat?^^


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> yeah, obwohl...frauen sind doch wie klos, entweder besetzt oder beschissen *duck*


Ich kenn den spruch eigentlich nur über uns männer aber ich geb dir mal pauschal einfach recht...
Und btw ausnahmen bestätigen die regel!


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

<-- single und im Moment zufrieden damit, das bringt Abwechslung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

<--kein Single  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> <--kein Single
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aha naj aich auch net

Ruven du solltest eigendlich schon 3 kinder haben tztztz


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Ich kenn den spruch eigentlich nur über uns männer aber ich geb dir mal pauschal einfach recht...
> Und btw ausnahmen bestätigen die regel!



naja, der ist ja schon ganz alt, den haben wir männer mal erfunden und dann haben die frauen uns ihn geraubt, sowie sie uns die jungfreulichkeit, das jungendlich, das bravsein, die ec-karte, das portomonaie und die haare geraubt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> yeah, obwohl...frauen sind doch wie klos, entweder besetzt oder beschissen *duck*



danke hab dich auch lieb NICHT
männer sind so... denken nur an das eine und so schön vorhersehbar seid ihr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> <-- single und im Moment zufrieden damit, das bringt Abwechslung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann pass mal auf, dass bei dir auf dem grabstein nicht irgendwann einmal steht :

ungebraucht zurück





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> danke hab dich auch lieb NICHT
> männer sind so... denken nur an das eine und so schön vorhersehbar seid ihr
> 
> 
> ...



wären wir nicht vorhersehbar, würdet ihr frauen doch wieder sagen, man ist der typ kompliziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> dann pass mal auf, dass bei dir auf dem grabstein nicht irgendwann einmal steht :
> 
> ungebraucht zurück
> 
> ...




lol wie geil^^


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> <-- single und im Moment zufrieden damit, das bringt Abwechslung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



me² und ich muss sagen es ist ein Stressfreies Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ähm, hab ne Frage, kennt sich bei euch jemand in Ingenieurskunst aus?


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

re


und übrigens verheiratet^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> me² und ich muss sagen es ist ein Stressfreies Leben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja, ingi 375, brauchst du ne gummipumpe ig?


----------



## Soramac (4. Juni 2008)

Jeder Mann lebt ohne Frau besser, ist doch klar.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> re
> 
> 
> und übrigens verheiratet^^
> ...




gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> me² und ich muss sagen es ist ein Stressfreies Leben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Joar, a bissl...


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> und übrigens verheiratet^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das hab ich schon hinter mir, glücklich geschieden ^^


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> ja, ingi 375, brauchst du ne gummipumpe ig?



Nein, Single heist noch lange nicht zu verzichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne, ähm, würd gerne wissen was besser is, Gnomen oder Goblin?

Edit: Solange du glücklich geschieden bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Jeder Mann lebt ohne Frau besser, ist doch klar.




Côco droht Soramac mit der ewigen Verdammnis


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aha naj aich auch net
> 
> Ruven du solltest eigendlich schon 3 kinder haben tztztz



*hust* *räusper* öhm ja das 3. iss aufm weg *duck*
ebenfalls verheiratet


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

ungebraucht ? Wäre ichn Auto hät ich schon 300 k Kilometer drauf Junge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (4. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Côco droht Soramac mit der ewigen Verdammnis



Im Armdrücken gegen den Sensenmann gewinne ich noch locker...


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ne, ähm, würd gerne wissen was besser is, Gnomen oder Goblin?



Ich bin Gnom (als Hordler... Welch Ironie)... Würde aber wohl eher das nächste mal Gobliningi machen, da es da doch 1-2 Baupläne mehr gibt, die man gebrauchen kann...


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ungebraucht ? Wäre ichn Auto hät ich schon 300 k Kilometer drauf Junge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja komm ist gut jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beweise?^^

aha Ruven wen deine frau sieht was du so mti xely machst tztztz


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ungebraucht ? Wäre ichn Auto hät ich schon 300 k Kilometer drauf Junge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oho, Poser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Ich bin Gnom (als Hordler... Welch Ironie)... Würde aber wohl eher das nächste mal Gobliningi machen, da es da doch 1-2 Baupläne mehr gibt, die man gebrauchen kann...



Was gibts da für Weltbewegende Unterschiede?^^


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

Ähm, ich war ein Jahr lang Animateur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das sollte beweis genug sein


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ungebraucht ? Wäre ichn Auto hät ich schon 300 k Kilometer drauf Junge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sprach er und ging sein Meerschweinchen streicheln...^^


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Nein, Single heist noch lange nicht zu verzichten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



raid - goblin

pvp- gnome


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

wie schon bekannt vergeben


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

was ist den bitte ein Animateur?^^


----------



## Hubautz (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ungebraucht ? Wäre ichn Auto hät ich schon 300 k Kilometer drauf Junge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber alles Testfahrten oder ?

Sorry   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema Single: 
Die Ehe ist eine Institution, die zwei Menschen dazu befähigt Probleme zu lösen, die sie nie gehabt hätten, wenn sie nicht geheiratet hätten.


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ungebraucht ? Wäre ichn Auto hät ich schon 300 k Kilometer drauf Junge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gummipuppen zählen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

Er steht auch eher auf Kühe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Was gibts da für Weltbewegende Unterschiede?^^



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=42842

etc. (bilde dir am besten deine eigene Meinung)...
Aber weltbewegend ist beim Ingi nichts...


Kannst aber nachher unterschiedliche Sachen bauen... Und Für Goblin ist z.B. 

http://www.buffed.de/?f=raketenwerfer

 ganz nett...


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

naja, ich bin dann weg, geht mir persönlich zu weit grad, ciao bis vlt nächste Woche O_o


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> naja, ich bin dann weg, geht mir persönlich zu weit grad, ciao bis vlt nächste Woche O_o



Lass dich doch nicht ärgern...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bis dann, machs gut!!!


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja komm ist gut jetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die ließt oft genug mit und btw en bissel bi schadet nie.... ich glaub die steht auch auf Xely


----------



## Nuk (4. Juni 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Zum Thema Single:
> Die Ehe ist eine Institution, die zwei Menschen dazu befähigt Probleme zu lösen, die sie nie gehabt hätten, wenn sie nicht geheiratet hätten.



EHE: Errare Humanum Est (Irren ist menschlich) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Die ließt oft genug mit und btw en bissel bi schadet nie.... ich glaub die steht auch auf Xely



naja zu frau vllt aber beim mann neee^^

hey sie soll sich auch einen acc hier machen und hier posten^^


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Danke an alle die versucht haben mein Ingi-Problem zu beheben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werd wohl Gobliningi machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Area52 + Ewige Warte porten)

Bin zwar erst Level 35 aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was ist den bitte ein Animateur?^^



die die in der kirmisbude sitzen und dir marken verkaufen, im urlaub die die auf den bühnen rum hampeln.
also alles was zu unterhaltung diehnt glaub ich


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

Nuk schrieb:


> EHE: Errare Humanum Est (Irren ist menschlich)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich würde eher sagen, irren ist mänlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

Ne lass ma dann wirds zu bunt Natsu!


----------



## Nuk (4. Juni 2008)

Das sowieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *duck*


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja zu frau vllt aber beim mann neee^^
> 
> hey sie soll sich auch einen acc hier machen und hier posten^^



Ich spare mir dazu jegliche weiteren Kommentare  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Ne lass ma dann wirds zu bunt Natsu!



grml why?^^

und bunt ist doch eigendlich gut oder net?


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> die die in der kirmisbude sitzen und dir marken verkaufen, im urlaub die die auf den bühnen rum hampeln.
> also alles was zu unterhaltung diehnt glaub ich




Animateur
aus Wikipedia, der freien Enzyklopädie

Animateur (von frz. animateur) ist die Bezeichnung für einen professionellen Unterhalter und Gästebetreuer. Auf Geheiß ihrer Auftraggeber sollen Animateure Fröhlichkeit und Lebensfreude ausstrahlen, gute Laune verbreiten und durch geeignete Aktionen (Animation) dafür sorgen, dass sich Gäste oder Kunden wohl fühlen und nicht langweilen. Besonders verbreitet sind Animateure in der Tourismusbranche. Sie werden aber auch in anderen Bereichen eingesetzt, vor allem zur Kinderbetreuung in großen Einkaufszentren, bei Kongressen, Großveranstaltungen oder in Vergnügungsparks.


----------



## Josgasan (4. Juni 2008)

leute wie geil is das denn hier!

seit ich von mittag zurück bin , les ich hier!

und muss sagen, geile diskussion hier!


immer themen wie frauen, alter, witze (sprüche) usw.


unterhaltsam hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (4. Juni 2008)

Wieso haben alle ein Pinguin als  Avatar


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wieso haben alle ein Pinguin als  Avatar


^
weil wir die herrscher über das Forum sind

wir sind die die in deinen Träumen ihr unwesen treiben

wir sind die die dich in der nacht angst einjagen 

wir sind die Pingu Gang

mfg^^


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

mir is laaaaaaaangweilig....ich will nach hause  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Josgasan schrieb:


> leute wie geil is das denn hier!
> 
> seit ich von mittag zurück bin , les ich hier!
> 
> ...




ein fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> mir is laaaaaaaangweilig....ich will nach hause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



<-- noch 2 stunden arbeiten -.-


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Animateur
> aus Wikipedia, der freien Enzyklopädie
> 
> Animateur (von frz. animateur) ist die Bezeichnung für einen professionellen Unterhalter und Gästebetreuer. Auf Geheiß ihrer Auftraggeber sollen Animateure Fröhlichkeit und Lebensfreude ausstrahlen, gute Laune verbreiten und durch geeignete Aktionen (Animation) dafür sorgen, dass sich Gäste oder Kunden wohl fühlen und nicht langweilen. Besonders verbreitet sind Animateure in der Tourismusbranche. Sie werden aber auch in anderen Bereichen eingesetzt, vor allem zur Kinderbetreuung in großen Einkaufszentren, bei Kongressen, Großveranstaltungen oder in Vergnügungsparks.



sag ich doch nur in kurzform


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juni 2008)

ja bunt is gut wollen ja keine diskriminieren und schön multikulturel bleiben hmm


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> <-- noch 2 stunden arbeiten -.-




noch 4 Stunden *kotz*


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> <-- noch 2 stunden arbeiten -.-


ich auch -.-


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Ich könnte in 11 Minuten gehen...^^

Aber ich hab noch zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> noch 4 Stunden *kotz*


noch  2 1/2 std.

*die goldene a***-karte an coco überreich*

*und die gelbe karte an mumble*


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juni 2008)

2 1/4 stunden ....


----------



## Urengroll (4. Juni 2008)

noch 4 std. -.-


----------



## Josgasan (4. Juni 2008)

ich noch 2 1/2 stunden!

das reicht schon für heute^^


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

tralala erzählt mal was^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

Noch 1,5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


InstallShield suckt -.-


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

mein chef ist im Urlaub und ich hab nix zu tun...bzw. das was ich noch zu tun hätte hab ich kein bock drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

I mog nimma.....


----------



## Josgasan (4. Juni 2008)

das klingt aber sehr locker, momentan für dicH!


*auchwill*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Für zwischendurch:

Drei Texanische Chirurgen spielen Golf und unterhalten sich über die Fortschritte in der Chirurgie. 

Einer sagt, "ich bin der beste Chirurg in Texas. Ein Konzertpianist verlor 7 Finger bei einem Unfall, ich habe sie wieder 
angenäht und 8 Monate später hat er ein privates Konzert bei der Königin von England gegeben." 

Einanderer sagt. "Das ist nichts. Ein junger Mann verlor beide Arme und beide Beine bei einem Unfall, Ich habe sie wieder 
angenäht und 2 Jahre später hat er eine Goldmedaille bei den olympischen Spielen gewonnen." 

Der dritte Chirurg meint, "Ihr seid Amateure. Vor einigen Jahren reitete ein Mann high von Kokain und Alkohol frontal in 
einen Zug der mit 80 Meilen daher kam. Alles was noch übrig war, war der Arsch des Pferdes und der Hut des Cowboys. Heute ist er Präsident der Vereinigten Staaten."


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juni 2008)

bewohner ablage buah verzählt wieder was^^


----------



## Josgasan (4. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Für zwischendurch:
> 
> Drei Texanische Chirurgen spielen Golf und unterhalten sich über die Fortschritte in der Chirurgie.
> 
> ...





hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

made my day

vote gegen Bush  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> bewohner ablage buah verzählt wieder was^^




Hä?   ??


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

mhm hoffe regnet net wen ich nach hause fahre -.-^^


----------



## Josgasan (4. Juni 2008)

ah ja bin übrigens 20 jahre jung! hab ich noch vergessen zu sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@ natsumee, von wo aus der schweiz?


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Josgasan schrieb:


> ah ja bin übrigens 20 jahre jung! hab ich noch vergessen zu sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




bist du aber alt naja bin ich auch bald^^

Aargau


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm hoffe regnet net wen ich nach hause fahre -.-^^



Jop -.-


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

Josgasan schrieb:


> ah ja bin übrigens 20 jahre jung! hab ich noch vergessen zu sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mann /frau und bundesland, evtl. auch stadt


----------



## Josgasan (4. Juni 2008)

ach scheiss auf den Regen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



macht doch nichts


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Jop -.-



Bei uns hat es in diesem Moment angefangen zu regnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> mann /frau und bundesland, evtl. auch stadt



die schweiz hat keine bundesländer 
die schweiz ist glaub fast so gross wie Bw naja vllt bsichen grösser ^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

Bei uns ist schon den ganzen Tag bescheidenes Wetter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Schweiz hat Kantone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Josgasan (4. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> mann /frau und bundesland, evtl. auch stadt




mann ,   bin aus der schweiz  / luzern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




natsumee, you're right


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

cool mal kein berner -.-^^


----------



## Josgasan (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> cool mal kein berner -.-^^





oh ja die berner..., die sind mir ein pack!! hehe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Bei uns ist schon den ganzen Tag bescheidenes Wetter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Gesamtfläche Schweiz:  41285 km²
Gesamtfläche Bayern: 70551,57 km²




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> die schweiz hat keine bundesländer
> die schweiz ist glaub fast so gross wie Bw naja vllt bsichen grösser ^^



Ich dachte immer das wäre alles nur Tarnung und die Schweiz hätte garkein Gebirge sondern das ist einfach nur ein einziger großer Bunker in dem die ganzen Reichtümer der Schweizer gebunkert werden! Also wären die ein paar cm kleiner die Schweizer, würde der Verdacht nahe liegen das es Zwerge sind!^^


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

NRW ftw^^


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

Die Schweiz iss unterteilt in Kantone... *klugscheiss*
und in der schweiz gibts noch Volksabstimmungen und die Schweizer sindd Paranoid...
ich mein welches Volk vermient schon einen über 20km langen Tunnel und hat darüber ne Fluggi Start- und Landebahn!
Und Natsu iss ausm Kanton Aargau wenn ich mich recht entsinne


----------



## Josgasan (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Die Schweiz iss unterteilt in Kantone... *klugscheiss*
> und in der schweiz gibts noch Volksabstimmungen und die Schweizer sindd Paranoid...
> ich mein welches Volk vermient schon einen über 20km langen Tunnel und hat darüber ne Fluggi Start- und Landebahn!
> Und Natsu iss ausm Kanton Aargau wenn ich mich recht entsinne




ehm ruven, wie meinst jetzt das mitem Tunnel?

könntest du das nochmals genauer erklären? welcher tunnel, warum usw


danke


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juni 2008)

bayern ftw^^


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Ich mach mal Feierabend... 

Hf und bis nächsten Mittwoch!!!


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

mhm vermienter tunnel?^^


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Ich mach mal Feierabend...
> 
> Hf und bis nächsten Mittwoch!!!




erstgelegtes Ei von xely????


----------



## Spy123 (4. Juni 2008)

scheiß Wetter...nur Capslock


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> bayern ftw^^



Du sagst es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> erstgelegtes Ei von xely????



Ja, das lässt Raum für Spekulationen^^

Bin mal w-e-c-h !!!


----------



## Fourfinger (4. Juni 2008)

Sukie schrieb:


> ist schon hart, wenn man was gegen leute hat, die noch nicht so lange spielen und sich somit auch nicht auskennen... @ B1ubb.... ich sag dazu jetzt nichts weiter, ausser das man auch freundlich reagieren kann... und sich nich benehmen muss, wie nen 14 jähriger, der nicht damit klar kommt, das es Leute gibt, die "gerade" erst mit dem Game angefangen haben...




/push!!   weil du ("Bubb") und deine ganzen Beiträge mir unsympatisch sind


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Fourfinger schrieb:


> /push!!   weil du ("Bubb") und deine ganzen Beiträge mir unsympatisch sind



??


----------



## Josgasan (4. Juni 2008)

Jeeep


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

???^^


----------



## Fourfinger (4. Juni 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> bayern ftw^^




...genau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   rischtig


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

irgendwie wirds hier immer verwirrender  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Josgasan (4. Juni 2008)

nene ! 

wenn man den beitrag von "fourfinger" mit dem push dings weglässt


ist es ganz übersichtlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

neues thema,

was sagen denn unsere schweizer, dass sie bei der EM nicht mal die vorrunde packen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Josgasan (4. Juni 2008)

noch gar nichts!



wir werden sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




deutschland hat mal wieder freilos! wie uncool . lool


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

da ich keine schweizer bin mi regal^^

wobei ich denke sie hatten glück mit der grp

Italien hats mal wieder voll verarscht scheisdrecks grp da^^


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> irgendwie wirds hier immer verwirrender
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist doch klar:

§1. du kommst aus nfw
§2. du bist eine frau
§3. du bist verheiratet/vergeben
§4. lerne erst §1 zu verstehen^^


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

Josgasan schrieb:


> ehm ruven, wie meinst jetzt das mitem Tunnel?
> 
> könntest du das nochmals genauer erklären? welcher tunnel, warum usw
> 
> ...



Jeder weiss das der Gotthard vermient ist, im Falle eines Angriffs wird der gesprengt wird und das ne F18 Staffel wohl im Berg stationiert ist... gibt sogar videoas von...


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Jeder weiss das der Gotthard vermient ist, im Falle eines Angriffs wird der gesprengt wird und das ne F18 Staffel wohl im Berg stationiert ist... gibt sogar videoas von...



lol okee^^
ist mir aber neu^^


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Josgasan schrieb:


> noch gar nichts!
> wir werden sehn
> 
> 
> ...



Solang ihr besser abschneidet als die Ösis habt ihr euer Soll erreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freilos würde ich es nich nennen, so wie sich die Deutschen gegen Weißrussland und Serbien angestellt haben...


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> da ich keine schweizer bin mi regal^^
> 
> wobei ich denke sie hatten glück mit der grp
> 
> Italien hats mal wieder voll verarscht scheisdrecks grp da^^



nee, die italis packen die runde locker, wenn die schiris wieder 2 klare 11er übersehen und die karten stecken lassen, dann kommen die wieder ins finale.


----------



## Josgasan (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lol okee^^
> ist mir aber neu^^




mir ebenfalls!

aber danke, lerne gerne neues dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> nee, die italis packen die runde locker, wenn die schiris wieder 2 klare 11er übersehen und die karten stecken lassen, dann kommen die wieder ins finale.



So siehts aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



KONTRA ITALIEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fourfinger (4. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> ??




es geht um diesen B1ubb .. was is so schwer zu kapieren? Seine Beiträge sind arrogant und hochnässig! Wer is er? Der alles Besserwisser? ts


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Fourfinger schrieb:


> es geht um diesen B1ubb .. was is so schwer zu kapieren? Seine Beiträge sind arrogant und hochnässig! Wer is er? Der alles Besserwisser? ts



Willst du mich in irgendeiner Art und Weise blöd anmachen?
Immer das ewige mimimimi, ignorier ihn einfach wenns dich aufregt, kann doch nich so schwer sein...


----------



## Tr0ll3 (4. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> So siehts aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jup heute in der Schule hatte einer nen Trikot an und alle ham ihn gedizzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Fourfinger schrieb:


> es geht um diesen B1ubb .. was is so schwer zu kapieren? Seine Beiträge sind arrogant und hochnässig! Wer is er? Der alles Besserwisser? ts



keien ahnung^^

ach kommt -.-
nur weil ihr gegen Italien verloren habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

spamm hier nich rum FingerDinger..... b1ubb is geil man, der sagt wenigstens was sahce is, es geht nur dadrum das die Kiddies zu blöd sind mal die SuFu ztu benutzen und hier immer wegen jedem klienen Firz n neues Thema aufmachen du Horst....und jetzt hör auf hier über User zu Hetzen die nich da sind


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> spamm hier nich rum FingerDinger..... b1ubb is geil man, der sagt wenigstens was sahce is, es geht nur dadrum das die Kiddies zu blöd sind mal die SuFu ztu benutzen und hier immer wegen jedem klienen Firz n neues Thema aufmachen du Horst....und jetzt hör auf hier über User zu Hetzen die nich da sind




wb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

kommt eigentlich mal einer hier aus S-H und hat bock mit zu surfen?


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

was ist den S-H?^^


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> keien ahnung^^
> ach kommt -.-
> nur weil ihr gegen Italien verloren habt
> 
> ...



Nein, nich deswegen, wir haben ja schon öfter verloren^^

Aber des sind kleine Mädchen die gerne Petzen und auch gerne hinfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw: Materazzi hats verdient, Zidane ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

schleswig holstein meister natsu...
sacht ma ward ihr noch nich inner armee?
Habt doch sonst immer alle en g16 im waffenschrank rumfahren


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was ist den S-H?^^


S-H = schleswig-holstein, man das schönste bundesland was gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meer, strand, wellen, sonne und immer frisch luft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



surfen = auf einen bord stehen dumme flamer über den haufen fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

<-- wohnt nicht in deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



keine Militärspflicht ^^

Italien und Spanien sit das freiwillig muahaha

stimmt Deutschland hat noch NIE gegen Italien gewonnen MUAHAHAHAHAHA^^


----------



## Scrätcher (4. Juni 2008)

*händereib* So! Hab jetzt auch nen Titel der mit Pinguinen zu tun hat! Wenn ich es schaffe werd ich mir am WE noch das passende Bild dazu erstellen!^ ^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> *händereib* So! Hab jetzt auch nen Titel der mit Pinguinen zu tun hat! Wenn ich es schaffe werd ich mir am WE noch das passende Bild dazu erstellen!^ ^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich schließe mich deiner Gang an ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> <-- wohnt nicht in deutschland:p
> 
> stimmt Deutschland hat noch NIE gegen Italien gewonnen MUAHAHAHAHAHA^^



oft genug, aber solange die schiris blind sind und die elfer gegen italien nicth geben, gewinnen sie.
naja, was will man von petzen und simulanten erwarten. zidane hat es erkannt und es gleich auf dem sportplatz geklärt *lach*


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> stimmt Deutschland hat noch NIE gegen Italien gewonnen MUAHAHAHAHAHA^^



auf was spielst du da an ?


----------



## BaLR0g (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> b1ubb is geil man, der sagt wenigstens was sahce is



Das kann ich nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> auf was spielst du da an ?



hä wie meinst jetzt das?


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm hoffe regnet net wen ich nach hause fahre -.-^^



hoffe auch das es nicht regnet muss noch was mit meinen pferden machen und will nicht in der halle reiten, will lieber in den wald reiten


----------



## Scrätcher (4. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich deiner Gang an !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kein Problem! Hier mußt du noch die Verzichtsersklärung unterschreiben das du uns nicht haftbar machst wenn sich ein Pinguin wehrt und du beim ganken verletzt wirst, da liegen Fliegenklatschen (als Krieger darfste auch Beidhändig eine tragen) und da drüben gibts Pinguinstempelsymbole für jeden den du erwischt hast darfste dir nen Stempel auf die Plattenstiefel machen! Ach ja, wenn du mit nem Stiefel auf einem draufstehst, gibts direkt zwei Stempel!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was ist den S-H?^^


Schleswig Holstein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja komm ich, aber ich wohn grad in Darmstadt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

anti pinguine werden ignoriert eliminiert und am ende zum frühstück gefressen und den mods gemeldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Kein Problem! Hier mußt du noch die Verzichtsersklärung unterschreiben das du uns nicht haftbar machst wenn sich ein Pinguin wehrt und du beim ganken verletzt wirst, da liegen Fliegenklatschen (als Krieger darfste auch Beidhändig eine tragen) und da drüben gibts Pinguinstempelsymbole für jeden den du erwischt hast darfste dir nen Stempel auf die Plattenstiefel machen! Ach ja, wenn du mit nem Stiefel auf einem draufstehst, gibts direkt zwei Stempel!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Darf ich Tennisschläger auch verwenden ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> stimmt Deutschland hat noch NIE gegen Italien gewonnen MUAHAHAHAHAHA^^



Ihr Pflaumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gewonnen schon aber die Statistik sagt folgendes:

Spiele 29
gew. 7
unent. 8
verl. 14
Tore 33:44

(Aus der Sicht vom DF


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ihr Pflaumen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich glaube kaum das Italien erst 29 Spiele gespielt hat^^

und was ist DFB??


----------



## zificult (4. Juni 2008)

langsam nervts ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (4. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Darf ich Tennisschläger auch verwenden ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm schwierig... das Netz ist größer! Nicht das dir einer durch die Maschen schlüpft... aber so unbedarft wie sie gerade über Fußball schreiben dürfte es gehen! Ich glaub sie merken nix!^^ Nimm ruhig!^ ^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juni 2008)

1 stunde nur noch^^ und es schüttet....


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> langsam nervts ^^



was?


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> 1 stunde nur noch^^ und es schüttet....



jo scheisdreck -.-


----------



## Josgasan (4. Juni 2008)

lool geil!



ich hoffe einfach das Deutschland und Italien möglichst früh rausfliegen, dann bin ich wunschlos glücklich!

was mit der schweiz passiert, ist mir weniger wichtig!

hehe


muhaha


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich glaube kaum das Italien erst 29 Spiele gespielt hat^^
> 
> und was ist DFB??



Du Holzkopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deutschland hat 29 mal gegen Italien gespielt^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Hm schwierig... das Netz ist größer! Nicht das dir einer durch die Maschen schlüpft... aber so unbedarft wie sie gerade über Fußball schreiben dürfte es gehen! Ich glaub sie merken nix!^^ Nimm ruhig!^ ^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geht klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Juhu es regnet nicht mehr und noch 30 Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> langsam nervts ^^



geh woanders spannen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> 1 stunde nur noch^^ und es schüttet....


ich ne 3/4 stunde und hier ist zum glück noch schönes wetter hoffentlich bleibts so ich will nicht in der halle reiten


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Geht klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nimmst du tennisschläger, nehmen wir unsere surfbretter aus eisschollen!

alles klar?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ die anderen
hier in S-H scheint die sonne, es ist trocken und sehr sehr warm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (4. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Geht klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann darfste dir jetzt höchstoffiziell "Pinguingankeranwärter" eintragen! *gG*


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> geh woanders spannen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Spannen is echt unter aller Sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

Josgasan schrieb:


> ich hoffe einfach das Deutschland und Italien möglichst früh rausfliegen, dann bin ich wunschlos glücklich!
> 
> was mit der schweiz passiert, ist mir weniger wichtig!



vergiss es, deutschland wird im endspiel die franzosen weghauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (4. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> vergiss es, deutschland wird im endspiel die franzosen weghauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

xelyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wb


----------



## Josgasan (4. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> vergiss es, deutschland wird im endspiel die franzosen weghauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das glaubst du ja selber nicht??

und sie sind schon in grp spiele gegeneinander

dann wird es schwieriger , dass sie im final nochmals auf einander treffen!

.... wir werden sehn..


----------



## Scrätcher (4. Juni 2008)

Oh Simon! Halt den Tennisschläger bereit! Das Muttertier ist unerwartet aufgetaucht!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juni 2008)

deutschland fliegt gleich raus nach dem erfolg von letzten mal viel zu überheblich werden se werden sehs schon XD


----------



## Silenzz (4. Juni 2008)

hiho was geht ab^^


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Oh Simon! Halt den Tennisschläger bereit! Das Muttertier ist unerwartet aufgetaucht!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Deutschland spielt net gegen Frankreich in de rersten runde^^


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Hey Xely,

na wie wars beim Arzt? Gehts schon besser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

*Natsu schlägt Simon K.O. und lacht ihn aus*


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



??? für die franzosen ???

bei mir können ruhig die franzosen gegen die deutschen spielen halte zu beiden weil bin halb deutscher und halb französischer abstammung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (4. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hey Xely,
> 
> na wie wars beim Arzt? Gehts schon besser?
> 
> ...




Hm naja geht.. fette Schiene und so.. bin heut noch gar net zum Mittagessen gekommen -.-
Naja.. und auch erst mal wieder weg.. viel zu tun heut ^.^ (wird ja eh nur auf den Franzosen rumgehackt hier xP )


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

französisch ist doof komische sprache haben die

japanisch ist cool^^


----------



## Josgasan (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Deutschland spielt net gegen Frankreich in de rersten runde^^




joop habs grad gemerkt!

hab mich verguckt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (4. Juni 2008)

Heute ist ja Mittwoch!


----------



## Xelyna (4. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ??? für die franzosen ???
> 
> bei mir können ruhig die franzosen gegen die deutschen spielen halte zu beiden weil bin halb deutscher und halb französischer abstammung
> 
> ...




dito, aber eher Französin als Deutsche


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juni 2008)

Jaja immer die franzosen die armen^^ mit schiene dann noch viel antun wie? is fei nich gut^^


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hm naja geht.. fette Schiene und so.. bin heut noch gar net zum Mittagessen gekommen -.-
> Naja.. und auch erst mal wieder weg.. viel zu tun heut ^.^ (wird ja eh nur auf den Franzosen rumgehackt hier xP )



Wohl eher auf den Deutschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu tun? Du bist doch krankgeschrieben oder?^^


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

Josgasan schrieb:


> das glaubst du ja selber nicht??
> 
> und sie sind schon in grp spiele gegeneinander
> 
> ...



???
seid wann spielt deutschland gg die franzosen in der vorrunde?
wohl nicht richtig gekiekt wa ?


----------



## Slavery (4. Juni 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Heute ist ja Mittwoch!



Hehe is dir ja relativ früh aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> dito, aber eher Französin als Deutsche



Ah, Cherrie, jetzt hast du mich wieder in deinen Bann gezogen, Französinen sind ja wohl das schärfste was es gibt :*


----------



## Josgasan (4. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> ???
> seid wann spielt deutschland gg die franzosen in der vorrunde?
> wohl nicht richtig gekiekt wa ?





hab mich ja korrigiert!


sry nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schau oben nach


ich sag nur bald 40 DU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> dito, aber eher Französin als Deutsche



ich würd sagen bei mir ist`s eher halb halb bei meinem pap alles deutsche bei meiner mam alles franzosen....
????

obwohl das kind bekommt doch mehr gene von seiner mutter wie vom vater???!!!


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Ah, Cherrie, jetzt hast du mich wieder in deinen Bann gezogen, Französinen sind ja wohl das schärfste was es gibt :*




ob sie jetzt eine deutsche ist schweizerin österreicherin spanierin franzosin sie sieht doch immer gleich aus ^^


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich würd sagen bei mir ist`s eher halb halb bei meinem pap alles deutsche bei meiner mam alles franzosen....
> ????
> 
> obwohl das kind bekommt doch mehr gene von seiner mutter wie vom vater???!!!




also ich glaube man belässt es auf 50:50^^


----------



## Ruven (4. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> dito, aber eher Französin als Deutsche



Xely willst du damit andeuten das du lieber auf französisch stehst wie auf das gute alte heidi heida?
naja würd ja zu dir passen *rofl*

btw gute besserung süße


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

Josgasan schrieb:


> ich sag nur bald 40 DU
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hey, mach mich aggro und ich raid morgen dich und nicht natsu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also ich glaube man belässt es auf 50:50^^



die franzosen haben mich mal angeschrieben da ich keine doppelstaatlerin mehr sein durfte mit 18 ob ich jetzt deutsche oder französin werden will und wenn ich mich für frankreich entscheiden würde würden die mich direkt für den ihre bundeswehr (weiß nicht mehr wie die in frankreich heißen) einziehen. da ich in ner ausbildung war und den franzosen ihre gesetzt nicht kannte hab ich dann gesagt das ich deutsch bin


----------



## Josgasan (4. Juni 2008)

jaja hunter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ... ihre bundeswehr (weiß nicht mehr wie die in frankreich heißen) einziehen. da ich in ner ausbildung war und den franzosen ihre gesetzt nicht kannte hab ich dann gesagt das ich deutsch bin



das heisst fremdenlegion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> die franzosen haben mich mal angeschrieben da ich keine doppelstaatlerin mehr sein durfte mit 18 ob ich jetzt deutsche oder französin werden will und wenn ich mich für frankreich entscheiden würde würden die mich direkt für den ihre bundeswehr (weiß nicht mehr wie die in frankreich heißen) einziehen. da ich in ner ausbildung war und den franzosen ihre gesetzt nicht kannte hab ich dann gesagt das ich deutsch bin



als Frau?? lool??


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> als Frau?? lool??



ich sagte doch schon, die spinnen die franzosen, guck dir den zidane an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ob sie jetzt eine deutsche ist schweizerin österreicherin spanierin franzosin sie sieht doch immer gleich aus ^^



ach Kleiner, es geht doch nich immer nur ums Aussehen ^^ der Charakter, das Temperament is von Kultur zu Kultur unterschiedlich ^^ und ich steh auf französisches oder spanisches temperament 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (4. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Zu tun? Du bist doch krankgeschrieben oder?^^



Ne bin ich nisch, ging nich weil ich wie gesagt grad viel um dieh Ohren hab hier^^


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ach Kleiner, es geht doch nich immer nur ums Aussehen ^^ der Charakter, das Temperament is von Kultur zu Kultur unterschiedlich ^^ und ich steh auf französisches oder spanisches temperament
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja kenne mich da net so aus mit französinen^^


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

nicht nur die franzosen haben eine an der klatsche die rennen wenigstens auf die straße wenn die politiker von denen scheiß bauen hier die deutschen lassen sich ja ausnehmen bis zum geht nicht mehr und die wehren sich nicht dagegen also wer hat mehr einen an der klatsche?


----------



## Sleepysimon (4. Juni 2008)

Ich bin weg bis nächsten Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nicht nur die franzosen haben eine an der klatsche die rennen wenigstens auf die straße wenn die politiker von denen scheiß bauen hier die deutschen lassen sich ja ausnehmen bis zum geht nicht mehr und die wehren sich nicht dagegen also wer hat mehr einen an der klatsche?



die US-Amerikaner?


----------



## Josgasan (4. Juni 2008)

oh menno


t - 1h noch !!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

ich bin auch bald weg^^


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> die US-Amerikaner?


recht haste


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

40 min noch   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> 40 min noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


10 min noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Josgasan (4. Juni 2008)

hehe !


aber muss sagen , war ein sehr amüsanter nachmittag mit euch hier drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




man lernt sogar ab und zu noch was ^^


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juni 2008)

geh nach hause keinen bock mehr^^


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

ja, der mittwoch ist immer cool und sehr entspannt, hier laufen nicht soviele aggro leuts rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke an alle, für den netten tag, gleich ist er vorbei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

ich bin auch mal wieder kurz da....hab mich echt aufraffen können noch was zu arbeiten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Jetzt mal ne janz andere Frage. Ich hab mit meinem Twink das epic-Schwert aus Zul Farrak auf der Bank. Was verzaubert man denn da am besten drauf?

Ich kenn mich bislang nur mit Casterkram aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(btw: das ist mir beides in einem run gedroppt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab wohl nen sonnenaccount)


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich bin auch mal wieder kurz da....hab mich echt aufraffen können noch was zu arbeiten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja du hast einen sonnenacc., also kannst du raufmachen was du willst, proggt eh alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was hast du denn für einen twink?


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> ja du hast einen sonnenacc., also kannst du raufmachen was du willst, proggt eh alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



den jäger in meiner sig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich weiss das das Schwert dafür käse ist aber was soll ich machen wenns halt beides droppt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War ja sonst nur der hexer von meinem Mann da, da hab ich dann B machen dürfen XD. Er hätte bald in die tastatur gebissen weil er seit ewigkeiten auf die zweite hälfte wartet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

hm, kommt drauf an, wenns n PvP Twink is und du Krieger oder Pala bist.... Mungo ^^ als Jäger, Beweglichkeit +35

jo, da du es ja kein Caster is dürfte es das gewesen sein ^^


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

Ich wäre ja für Mungo oder erhebliche Beweglichkeit oder so. Hauptsächlich soll das erstmal gut aussehen und evtl. für pvp was taugen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie sagt man so schön, hauptsache gut aussehen...geld spielt keine rolle XD


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

würde sagen Bew. +35

Edit: Mungo ist nur für Nahkampf, also mach +35 Bew. drauf ^^


----------



## Josgasan (4. Juni 2008)

hehe geil!


die einen haben immer viel glück, andere dagegen wieder viel pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das leben ist so ungerecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    ^^


würde auch +35 beweg. machen


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

so bin dan auch mal weg
bis dann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> den jäger in meiner sig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nur +35 bewegl. auf das teil, alles andere ist mist!
mit +35 auf deiner stufe, gehst du ab wie tier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

Für Bew. sind die mats auch deutlich günstiger.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Eigentlich wollten wir nur Gazrilla machen für die Quest ebend schnell. Dann war uns fade und wir haben die Treppe noch gemacht. Bei dem Sandboss danach kam dann das erste Teil. Da wollten wir nur ebend bei dem ersten Boss noch gucken obs droppt. Ich hab tränen gelacht als ich dann gelootet hat.

Naja....dafür muss ich jetzt am wochenende das zweite Teil für seinen pala farmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> so bin dan auch mal weg
> bis dann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




winke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

+35 bew ist da das beste

war etwa 20-30 mal drin ahb mich aber selber durchgezogem mit freundin ihrem acc hab ich immernoch das schwert mti meinem krieger^^

so leute ich bin dan mal weg euch allen eine schöne woche bsi nächstes mal 

ach ja und xely gute besserung und bis nächsten mittwoch ^^

@Ruven grüss deine frau^^


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juni 2008)

oh schon 460 seiten zusammen
so jetzt wirklich tschüß
hab noch alles aufgeräumt hier


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> nur +35 bewegl. auf das teil, alles andere ist mist!
> mit +35 auf deiner stufe, gehst du ab wie tier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




geh ich eh schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab auch Handgelenke und handschuhe schon mit ap verzaubert. = daueraggro

Aber für pvp isses witzig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (4. Juni 2008)

Und ich wieder die einzigste die noch min. ne Stunde da bleibt...hachja


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

AHHHHHHHHH draussen geht die welt unter öÖ

Es schüttet wie aus kübeln


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Für Bew. sind die mats auch deutlich günstiger....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ja ich hatte das erste teil beim 2ten run das zweite teil so beim 20igsten oder so umgekehrt wäre mir lieber gewesen^^

so bin weg ciao ciao


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

Tschüss ihr alle


ich bin übrigens auch noch ne halbe stunde hier. dann muss ich noch für ne stunde an die Telefonzentrale bis ich endlich heim darf.


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

arme Coco ^^

aber Hordlern gehörts nich anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Josgasan (4. Juni 2008)

hehe tschüss!



hab da auch grad noch ne frage wegen verzauberungen!

habe nen 63er hexer twink!


den stab den ich im mom hab ist net schlecht! empfiehlt es sich, da +30 int rauf zu machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




geld spielt ebenfalls keine rolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (4. Juni 2008)

wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt immer drauf damit ^^

P.S.: ich hab Feierabend, tschüssi bis nächste Woche :-)

@Xely : ciao Chefin *knutsch*


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

Josgasan schrieb:


> hehe tschüss!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mach lieber 40 zauberschaden drauf. Haste als Hexer mehr von als von int^^  (aderlass ftw^^)


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

ach coco ist ein hordler, gar nicht gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann ist + 35 bewegl. mist, musst heilung drauf hauen, bis der arzt kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Mach lieber 40 zauberschaden drauf. Haste als Hexer mehr von als von int^^  (aderlass ftw^^)


als gebrechenshexer ist zauberschaden besser, für die anderen beiden int oder crit


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> ach coco ist ein hordler, gar nicht gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Für Petheal oder was *rofl*


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> arme Coco ^^
> 
> aber Hordlern gehörts nich anders
> 
> ...




Ich sach ja...komm du mir vor Orgimmar XD


----------



## Josgasan (4. Juni 2008)

okee! mal schaun



danke euch für die tiiipps


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

aber jetzt mal ohne witz...wenn da einer von euch ahnung hat wäre ich schon dankbar wenn sich mal einer meine kleine jägerin anguckt und mir sagen könnte ob ich da richtig liege mit der Skillung, verzauberung etc. Und ob das so denn auch aua macht bei den anderen^^


----------



## Hubautz (4. Juni 2008)

Josgasan schrieb:


> habe nen 63er hexer twink!
> 
> 
> den stab den ich im mom hab ist net schlecht! empfiehlt es sich, da +30 int rauf zu machen?
> ...



Int ist nix für Hexer. Lieber Spelldmg und woanders Stamina (auf Schuhe oder so).


----------



## hunter2701 (4. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> aber jetzt mal ohne witz...wenn da einer von euch ahnung hat wäre ich schon dankbar wenn sich mal einer meine kleine jägerin anguckt und mir sagen könnte ob ich da richtig liege mit der Skillung, verzauberung etc. Und ob das so denn auch aua macht bei den anderen^^


versuche ich die tage mal, im moment kommt man nicht ins arsenal wegen wartungsarbeiten (typisch blizz)

so bin mal weg, tschüssi an alle


----------



## Josgasan (4. Juni 2008)

auch nochmals danke an euch!



und bin nun auch weg!


tschau zusammen!


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> versuche ich die tage mal, im moment kommt man nicht ins arsenal wegen wartungsarbeiten (typisch blizz)
> 
> so bin mal weg, tschüssi an alle



kannste auch bei buffed gucken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

tschö euch...


----------



## .Côco (4. Juni 2008)

Ich bin dann auch mal wieder verschwunden..

/p cucu gl und hf im rl   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amokee (11. Juni 2008)

Okay - dann mache ich mal den Anfang!

Wünsche einen guten Morgen - und bin bereits heute Morgen "stockbetroffen" gewesen, weil der Realm Norgannon schon um 3 Uhr down war (das ist meine Aufstehzeit - und ich wollte eigentlich noch ein bisschen im AH stöbern).

Dann gehe ich eben nach 13 Uhr noch kurz shoppen, wenn ich aus dem Büro wieder zuhause bin.

Grüße aus dem Norden


----------



## Dante_Dragon (11. Juni 2008)

WTF?? wieso war Norgannon schon um 3 Uhr off?? "Erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten" oder was?? kotzt mich ja gerade an. so wie ich Blizz kenne werden die doch bestimmt "erweitert" auf 13 Uhr dann auf 18 uhr. bäh typisch Mi halt. gut das ich es mir abgewöhnt habe Mittwochs raiden zu gehen ^^

BTW : Wunderschönen guten morgen. da die Server ja down sind mach ich mir nen Kaffee und leg mich ins Bett. Urlaub machts möglich ^^ c ya ingame


----------



## soul6 (11. Juni 2008)

Einen schönen guten WOW freien Morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun da wieder Mittwoch ist und mein Morgengezocke nicht stattfinden kann, schließe ich mich
dem Vorgänger an, mach mir einen Kaffee und überlege mir, was da noch war außer WOW !?
Ach ja, das Real Life  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also bis zum Serverstart
lg aus dem Ösiland
Randy


----------



## Epicor (11. Juni 2008)

*seufz* und ich hab ausnahmsweise Nachtdienst von Dienstag auf Mittwoch und bin ganz fix und fertig, da ich in der Arbeit jetzt nicht zocken kann :-(

Weiß nicht, wieviele Tassen Cafe ich jetzt schon gekippt habe, um mich noch bis Dienstende wachzuhalten *hehe*


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

Guuuuuuuuuuuuuuteeeeeeen Mooooooooooooorrrrrrrrgeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnn!!!

Ich hab euch mal nen Liedchen aus meiner Grundschulzeit mitgebracht, vielleicht hilft's beim Aufstehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wir schwingen unser linkes Bein
Behende aus dem Bett;
Der Bettvorleger gibt uns Schwung
Bis direkt vors Klosett.
Na, wo wir schon mal da sind,
Da bleib’n wir auch hier …
Wooaah! Fertig: wo ist das Papier?

Guten Morgen liebe Sorgen...
seid ihr auch schon alle da? 
Habt ihr auch so gut geschlafen? 
Na, dann ist ja alles klar...

Wenn ein Tag so wunderschön
Beginnt, ist alles drin:
Heute bleibt die Dusche kalt,
Das Wasserrohr ist hin.
Wir gleiten auf den Fliesen aus
Und prellen uns den Steiß;
Als Krönung schmeckt der Kaffee heute
Irgendwie nach Schweiß.

Die Zeitung ist geklaut,
Was soll’s, die schreib’n eh nur Dreck —
Ein Zettel auf dem Tisch — für mich? —
Aha, die Frau ist weg.
Mit meinem Auto, meinem Hund:
Dat nennt die nu Liebe;
Die Porno-Sammlung hat se auch:
Gelegenheit macht Diebe.

Guten Morgen liebe Sorgen…

Ich trink mir ein’n, steig ins Auto,
Trete voll aufs Gas:
Entenjagen macht besoffen
Doppelt so viel Spaß.…
»Wieso hat der vor mir jetzt
’ne Vollbremsung gemacht?«
Denke ich noch so bei mir,
Und dann wird es Nacht.

Ich werde wach; vor meinem Bett
Steht ein alter Mann, und sagt:
»Sie hatten einen Unfall.«
Und grinst mich blöde an.
Ich sach: »Wieso hab’ ich eigentlich
Noch das Steuer in der Hand?«
Er sagt: »Ach, nee: das wird
In Engelskreisen Harfe genannt.«

Guten Morgen liebe Sorgen…
… na, dann ist ja alles klar!


Ich geh mal Kaffee kochen und nen Brötchen koofen...


----------



## McLove (11. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen alle miteinander und wieder is Mittwoch und das warten beginnt. Also dann viel Spass beim Mittwochlichem Vormittagsgeplänkel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Juni 2008)

Danke dir auch!^^


----------



## Telbion (11. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen ^^
*Kaffee und Zigaretten hinstell*


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Juni 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen ^^
> *Kaffee und Zigaretten hinstell*



Moin moin und danke^^


----------



## Telbion (11. Juni 2008)

Bitte gerne. Für einen Ex-Aldor immer ^^


----------



## Ðarky :) (11. Juni 2008)

Kanns sein dass heute ein Patch kommt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dauert ja diesmal länger als sonst und ALLE sind down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Juni 2008)

Suche grad ein neues Bild für mich fürs Forum!^^

Ich hab da so ne Idee aber ich finde die taktischen Gruppenzeichen nirgendwo als Einzelbild....


----------



## Destilatus (11. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen an alle 

*kekse, brot und Marmelade hinstell*


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Ðarky schrieb:


> Kanns sein dass heute ein Patch kommt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



normalerweise sind die patchs von ehm 3 oder 5 uhr - 11 uhr down manchmal nr paar mins^^

und hallo zusammen 

ach ja rauchen verboten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

Ahhhh.... so langsam kommen die Geister aus ihren Gräbern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (11. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen @ all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab keine Lust auf Arbeit, will nach Hause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

Slave, Natsu, seid gegrüßt!


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach ja rauchen verboten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Guten morgen alle zusammen!

Und ehe ich es vergesse! Wir lassen uns das rauchen in einem imaginären Cyberaufenthaltsraum nicht verbieten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (11. Juni 2008)

Hej, alle wach...Wahnsinn um die Uhrzeit...also normal komm ich um die Zeit schon wieder rein aber vielleicht wird ja wirklich mal weder n patch vorbereitet... ^^


----------



## Destilatus (11. Juni 2008)

Ist es Schlimm wenn man mal die Uni schwänzt ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (11. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Und ehe ich es vergesse! Wir lassen uns das rauchen in einem imaginären Cyberaufenthaltsraum nicht verbieten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



NIEMALS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Guten morgen alle zusammen!
> 
> Und ehe ich es vergesse! Wir lassen uns das rauchen in einem imaginären Cyberaufenthaltsraum nicht verbieten!
> 
> ...



Der Onkel einer mir bekannten Freundin, dessen Schwester hatte nen Arbeiskollegen, dessen Mutter im Turnverein ne Bekannte hatte, die Arbeitsspeicherkrebs bekommen hat...

Also Finger weg von den Fluppen!!!


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

ne hier ist rauchfreie zone und NEIN kein patch

mfg


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (11. Juni 2008)

Auch aus Darmstadt einen wunderschönen Guten Morgen an ganz Azeroth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich werd gleich erstmal Frühstück machen und bin dann gleich mitm schwarzen Kaffee wieder hier ? Kann ich jemand einen mitbringen ? ^^

lg Ruffy


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

Destilatus schrieb:


> Ist es Schlimm wenn man mal die Uni schwänzt ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Niemals! Ich bin meist so doof gewesen und bin noch hingefahren, nur um nach 5 min die Vorlesung zu verlassen und erstmal ordentlich Frühstücken zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt sitze ich hier beim Praktikum fest... Noch knapp 1 1/2 Monate, dann ist's geschafft! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann kann auch ich wieder VL-Schwänzen betreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne hier ist rauchfreie zone und NEIN kein patch
> mfg



Überall wird man diskiminiert, nur weil man Raucher ist   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

trinke keinnen kaffee sry^^

ach ja hier mal was für euch die die es noch net gemacht haben^^

http://www.buffed.de/features/2395/buffed-quiz?quiz=karazhan

hatte alle richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Überall wird man diskiminiert, nur weil man Raucher ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



richtig so
ihr stinkt ^^

und 90% der leute rauchen aus gruppenzwang also wo ist den das problem ?^^


----------



## Slavery (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> richtig so
> ihr stinkt ^^
> 
> und 90% der leute rauchen aus gruppenzwang also wo ist den das problem ?^^



Ich diskriminier dich gleich Freund der Sonne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruppenzwang? Mit 12 vielleicht ja, aber nich in meinem Alter^^


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich diskriminier dich gleich Freund der Sonne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




warum rauchst du?^^


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Überall wird man diskiminiert, nur weil man Raucher ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geh doch in einen sinnlosen Thread und qualm die Leute da voll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber doch nicht hier, wo wir alle gebildet sind und stilvoll diskutieren...

Es sei denn du überzeugst mich davon, dass mehr als 50% hier Raucher sind, dann rauche ich mit --> Gruppenzwang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> warum rauchst du?^^



Weil ich zu viel Geld hab und den Staat unterstützen möchte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ðarky :) (11. Juni 2008)

Ich will dass es gleich wenn ich wiederkomme S2 für ehre gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Weil ich zu viel Geld hab und den Staat unterstützen möchte!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aha das geht aber auch zigarretten kaufen aber net rauchen^^

2ter versuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightroad (11. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Weil ich zu viel Geld hab und den Staat unterstützen möchte!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ABGELEHNT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aha das geht aber auch zigarretten kaufen aber net rauchen^^
> 2ter versuch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, aber wenn ich die Schachteln Haufenweise rumliegen lasse und nicht rauche, dann krieg ich Platzmangel und außerdem will ich die Umwelt vor Müll schützen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (11. Juni 2008)

He...ich rauch auch!

...und zwar aus den Ohren wenn ich sowas hier lese!


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ja, aber wenn ich die Schachteln Haufenweise rumliegen lasse und nicht rauche, dann krieg ich Platzmangel und außerdem will ich die Umwelt vor Müll schützen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



verbrennen??

eignen sich sicher gut


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Rhon schrieb:


> He...ich rauch auch!
> 
> ...und zwar aus den Ohren wenn ich sowas hier lese!



aha und warum?


----------



## Slavery (11. Juni 2008)

Ok ich rauch, weil es mir schmeckt und weil ich evtl. etwas süchtig bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.A. (11. Juni 2008)

Hab total vergessen, dass heut Mittwoch is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (11. Juni 2008)

ouch...was ein Postcountergeleeche....


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Weil ich zu viel Geld hab und den Staat unterstützen möchte!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kontoinhaber: Mumble
KtoNr: 0815 123
BLZ: 321 5180
Kreditinstitut: Bank von Donnerfels


----------



## Slavery (11. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Kontoinhaber: Mumble
> KtoNr: 0815 123
> BLZ: 321 5180
> Kreditinstitut: Bank von Donnerfels






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wümmefee (11. Juni 2008)

wow hier sind ja lauter pinguine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightroad (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> verbrennen??
> 
> eignen sich sicher gut


bessere wäre es eine hütte drauszubauen
hast wenigstens was für die gesellschaft gemacht 
oder nen eigenheim ^^


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Rhon schrieb:


> ouch...was ein Postcountergeleeche....



hier gehts wenigter um den postcount aber sags keinem

mhm fehlen noch paar leute sollen mal kommen^^


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

wümmefee schrieb:


> wow hier sind ja lauter pinguine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




pingus ftw^^


----------



## Hanneh (11. Juni 2008)

guten morgen ihrs :-)
bin au mal wieder da !!

na was lauft bei euch heute??


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

wümmefee schrieb:


> wow hier sind ja lauter pinguine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oha, jede Woche jemand neues, dem das auffällt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hallo und guten Morgen, Wümmfee!!!


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

Hanneh schrieb:


> na was lauft bei euch heute??



Moin! Nicht viel, müde und unmotiviert bin ich...


----------



## Telbion (11. Juni 2008)

*meld*


auch Raucher. ^^


----------



## Slavery (11. Juni 2008)

Nightroad schrieb:


> bessere wäre es eine hütte drauszubauen
> hast wenigstens was für die gesellschaft gemacht
> oder nen eigenheim ^^



Altersvorsorge durch Eigenheim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cr3s (11. Juni 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> *meld*
> 
> 
> auch Raucher. ^^


denke blutelfen rauchen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

also Raucher zu sein find ich aber mal gar net toll Rauchen bring tkeine vorteile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur nachteile


----------



## Telbion (11. Juni 2008)

Rauchen ist ein sehr traditionelles Ritual..was sich weit auf die Vergangenheit beziehen lässt..*philosophier*... zB: um in andere Bewußtseinsphären einzutauchen...grade für Blutelfen mit Magie sehr wichtig.
Plausibel? ^^


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

ne einfach nur shclechte erklärung blutelfen bruachen kein rauch die haben früher arkane energie geschluckt^^


----------



## Shiro Firerage (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also Raucher zu sein find ich aber mal gar net toll Rauchen bring tkeine vorteile
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kommt drauf an was man raucht lol.


Moin ^^ an alle.


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> Rauchen ist ein sehr traditionelles Ritual..was sich weit auf die Vergangenheit beziehen lässt..*philosophier*... zB: um in andere Bewußtseinsphären einzutauchen...grade für Blutelfen mit Magie sehr wichtig.
> Plausibel? ^^



Du rauchst doch nicht, du schluckst doch Pilze oder ähnliches... Los, gib es zu!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (11. Juni 2008)

Neee...momentan Medikamente..bin krank..physisch wohlgemerkt (um Kommentaren vorzubeugen) nicht psychisch ^^


----------



## S.A. (11. Juni 2008)

Rauchen gefährdet die Gesundheit ! 
Finger weg davon, Brüder und Schwestern....
Sonst werdet ihr einen bitteren Tod erleiden....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

rofl


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Shiro schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was man raucht lol.
> 
> 
> Moin ^^ an alle.




alles was man raucht ist negativ^^


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> Neee...momentan Medikamente..bin krank..physisch wohlgemerkt (um Kommentaren vorzubeugen) nicht psychisch ^^




hilfee ein pscho^^

mhm raucher sterben du geräuchert nicht bitter?^^

aber shcon komisch geräuchertes fleisch hält länger aber geräucherte Menschen net ^^


----------



## Kaletrix (11. Juni 2008)

anti pinguine ftw!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hiddi (11. Juni 2008)

Moin alle 
ich will gnome als hunter pet ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

ich hab einen murloc der ist viel cooler


----------



## wümmefee (11. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohman, ist jetzt hier die Rauchdebatte ausgebrochen?^^

Na, dann geb ich doch gleich mal meinen Senf dazu.
Wenns denn nur so wäre, dass Raucher mit ihrer eigenen Gesundheit spielen, wär das was anderes. Aber dass jährlich eine nicht geringe Zahl von Passivrauchern an Lungenkrebs deswegen sterben muss, ist doch alles andere als gerecht!

Und schmecken tut das Zeuch auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den einzigen positiven Aspekt, den ich den Dingern abgewinnen kann ist, dass es eben gesellig macht, zu rauchen. Aber das ändert sich jetzt auch. Der Nichtrauchertrend liegt (gottseidank) hoch im Kurs.
Ausserdem mag ich Senf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.A. (11. Juni 2008)

wer will das nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hiddi (11. Juni 2008)

wer brauch schon murlocs ! ich will gnome 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

naja ich bin mir da net so sicher ich glaube imo gibt es mehr rauchende jugendliche also so sehe ich das hier -.-

12 jährige imba krasse kinder die rauchen geil finden naja^^


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

hiddi schrieb:


> wer brauch schon murlocs ! ich will gnome
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ein gnome hatt meine freundin^^ als pet


----------



## wümmefee (11. Juni 2008)

und ich will frank den weddingplaner als haustier... aber manche dinge kriegt man eben nicht (oder erst nach hartem kampf)


----------



## Telbion (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja ich bin mir da net so sicher ich glaube imo gibt es mehr rauchende jugendliche also so sehe ich das hier -.-
> 
> 12 jährige imba krasse kinder die rauchen geil finden naja^^




Nicht nur jugendliche ^^


----------



## hiddi (11. Juni 2008)

Season 4 am 25. Juni!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




We’re currently planning to end the third Arena season and begin Arena Season 4 on June 24, 2008. This exciting Arena season will introduce the Brutal Gladiator set, and will also allow players to purchase Arena Season 2 items using the honor system. Please note that we will be resetting all Arena team and personal ratings. Players will still retain their Arena points and teams with this reset. The team and personal rating will simply be reset to the default 1500, allowing all teams to once again compete for top honors with a fresh start.

Also, with the end of the third season, players on the top teams from each battlegroup will receive their end-of-season rewards. These include Arena-specific titles that they can display proudly until the end of the new season, and, for the best of the best, an Armored Nether Drake. Please also be aware that with the end of the current season, all previous end-of-season titles will be removed.

Quelle : http://wowszene.de/news.php 

vllt weiß es ja no nit jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (11. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen!

Hier ein Raucher,(meld) egal tabak oder ähnliches (grins,hust).

Was aber viel Schlimmer ist ich bezichtige die Nichtraucher der Steuerhinterziehung ihr schuldet uns Rauchern dank für die Geteerten straßen die maßhaften Krankheiten die wir euch bringen davon lese ich hier nix nur wieder negatives ,





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

moin

was für gespräche habt ihr den???



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wümmefee (11. Juni 2008)

lol haste mit dem teer aus deiner zigarette die straße gemacht oder was^^

als wär das dein hauptgedanke gewesen, den staat zu unterstützen, bei einem zigarettenkauf =P


----------



## Telbion (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> moin
> 
> was für gespräche habt ihr den???
> 
> ...



"Rauchen oder Nichtrauchen, das ist die Frage" *Schachtel Zigaretten vor sich hoch hält*


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> moin
> 
> was für gespräche habt ihr den???
> 
> ...




sag ich mal lieber nicht^^

mhm bald s4 goil ich glaub ich hole mir da ehm was soll ich mri holen mhm ring vllt mal schauen^^


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> 12 jährige imba krasse kinder die rauchen geil finden naja^^



Neues Trenditem in Wow aufgetaucht:

Glühende Zigarette des qualvollen Todes

+99,9% auf Lungenkrebs
+50% auf Hautalterung
+...

Trefferchance: Große Wahrscheinlichkeit bei einem Treffer ein Raucherbein zu generieren...

Und für die Kiddies: +100% auf Coolness


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sag ich mal lieber nicht^^
> 
> mhm bald s4 goil ich glaub ich hole mir da ehm was soll ich mri holen mhm ring vllt mal schauen^^




wenden wir uns lieber mal España ftw^^ 4:1 muahahaha Russland platt gemacht ^^


----------



## Shiro Firerage (11. Juni 2008)

Gnome als Pet und Tauren als Reittiere für alle!

So bin erstma außer Haus ^^ dem A-Amt mitteilen das ich aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen nun in Hartz fahre, bis später.


----------



## wümmefee (11. Juni 2008)

mhm bald s4 goil ich glaub ich hole mir da ehm was soll ich mri holen mhm ring vllt mal schauen^^



denk das gefälligst und nerv deine umwelt damit nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wümmefee (11. Juni 2008)

haha bei der glühenden zigarette des qualvollen todes wird dem anwender dabei auber auch die halbe lebensenergie geraubt XD   sportler rauchen nicht!!!


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

wümmefee schrieb:


> mhm bald s4 goil ich glaub ich hole mir da ehm was soll ich mri holen mhm ring vllt mal schauen^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ey vllt hol ich mir ja auch ehm oh ne die haben die werte ja geändert grrr^^

mal schauen ob ich mri was holen kann schildhand s4 ist sicher besser als die die ich jetzt habe wobei die aus auge ist mhm

SPANIEN 4:1^^


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> moin
> 
> was für gespräche habt ihr den???
> 
> ...



Nichts besonderes... die Nichtraucher wollen uns Rauchern gerade klar machen das es viel schöner ist wenn es in einer Disco eher nach Schweiß statt nach rauch stinkt!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wümmefee (11. Juni 2008)

JA DAS SPIEL HAB ICH AUCH GESEHEN ^^


----------



## wümmefee (11. Juni 2008)

also das is jawohl der blödste kommentar, lieber schweiss, statt nach rauch. schon klar, dass es den rauchern gefällt, wenn am nächsten morgen wirkdich AAAALLLLEEEESSSS nach kalten rauch stinkt. die klamotten, die jacke selbst die haare und die haut! das ist sowas von WIDERLICH!!!!


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Nichts besonderes... die Nichtraucher wollen uns Rauchern gerade klar machen das es viel schöner ist wenn es in einer Disco eher nach Schweiß statt nach rauch stinkt!^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




führst du selbstgespräche oder wie kommst drauf?^^

also wer mag den schon bitte rauch riechen vorallem wen man in der nähe eines aschenbächers ist oder die eine person von rauch stinkt wen sie fertig ist bäää


----------



## wümmefee (11. Juni 2008)

hui jetzt bin ich schon ein mitglied ohne glied^^


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

wümmefee schrieb:


> hui jetzt bin ich schon ein mitglied ohne glied^^


 GZ... Ich hab meines zum Glück noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wümmefee (11. Juni 2008)

schonmal als nichtraucher nen raucher geküsst...? das is als ob du nen aschenbecher ausleckst. ekelhaft.

ausserdem macht rauchen die geschmacksnerven kaputt!


wer rauchen will, solls tun, aber nicht auf kosten anderer! ab in die telefonzelle und qualmt die voll^^

und das rauchverbot in öffentlichen räumen ist das beste, was die politik je durchgesetzt hat! (wenn die schon sonst nix können...)


----------



## wümmefee (11. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> GZ... Ich hab meines zum Glück noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




tss was soll ichn auch damit^^


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

Wie ich merke, habt "ihr" bei Wümmefee nen Nerv getroffen^^


----------



## wümmefee (11. Juni 2008)

den antirauchnerv?^^


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

einen nerv getroffen?? ehm?^^

also ich stimme Ihr/ihm ganz zu^^


----------



## wümmefee (11. Juni 2008)

natsumee, hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich dich mag^^


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

Also ich bin da neutral... Jedem das seine...
Gleichgeschlechtliche Liebe z.B. finde ich auch suuuuper!!!!











... bei Frauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

wümmefee schrieb:


> natsumee, hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich dich mag^^




ehm joa jetzt^^


----------



## Caveman1979 (11. Juni 2008)

wümmefee schrieb:


> also das is jawohl der blödste kommentar, lieber schweiss, statt nach rauch. schon klar, dass es den rauchern gefällt, wenn am nächsten morgen wirkdich AAAALLLLEEEESSSS nach kalten rauch stinkt. die klamotten, die jacke selbst die haare und die haut! das ist sowas von WIDERLICH!!!!




Ähm waschen wäre ne alternative!


Also ich bin die Contrapartei! Rauchst,stirbst!  Rauchst net stirbst auch, also ......?


----------



## wümmefee (11. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Also ich bin da neutral... Jedem das seine...
> Gleichgeschlechtliche Liebe z.B. finde ich auch suuuuper!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



und wieso findet ihr kerle eigentlich gleichgeschlechtliche liebe bei frauen gut??? ich meine, euch ist klar, dass ihr dann sowas von uninteressant für die seid, wenn die auf frauen stehen. 
also keine chance bei beiden. das versteh mal einer... männer und logik... das passt zusammen wie fische udn klavierspielen


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

wümmefee schrieb:


> natsumee, hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich dich mag^^



Und habe ich schon erwähnt, dass man sich vor Natsu in Acht nehmen muss, wenn man Weiblich ist?!? 
Hallo?!? Heute ist Mittwoch... Brunfttag der Pingus!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

kloppt euch genau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin raucherin rauche aber fast nur an der frischen luft weil ich auch den geruch von kaltem rauch nicht haben kann.
hier in der firma rauche ich ja auch gar nicht


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Und habe ich schon erwähnt, dass man sich vor Natsu in Acht nehmen muss, wenn man Weiblich ist?!?
> Hallo?!? Heute ist Mittwoch... Brunfttag der Pingus!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ANGST  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

*ein paar Brez'n in den Raum schmeiß*


----------



## wümmefee (11. Juni 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Ähm waschen wäre ne alternative!


 was heisst hier waschen wär ne alternative, da kann man auch gar nciht mehr anders, weil sich sonst dein mageninhalt und der deiner gesamten umwelt sofort entleert, sobald du den ersten bewussten atemzug nimmst.
und verzeih bitte, dass wenn ich um 5 uhr morgens,  wenn ich aus der disco komme, nicht sofort unter die dusche springe. dafür gibt es einige gründe:
-wahrscheinlcih noch viel zu betrunken
-viel zu müde und man ist froh, den weg nach haus geschafft zu haben udn fällt einfach n noch ins bett
-wenn die wasserleitung durch das schlafzimmers des darunterwohnenden läuft ist ärger vorprogrammiert wenn man zu unhumanen zeiten anfängt zu duschen
-und am morgen ist der ekelgeruch am schlimmsten. wenn du erstmal aus der disse rauskommst, dann haste das gefühl du kriegst frischluft, weil es drinnen ja so fett verqualmt war, dass man kaum atmen konnte. WIE eklig das immer noch ist, ist find ich am morgen am schlimmsten.
- zu guter letzt wette ich, dass euch allen (auch den rauchern) genauso geht!!!!!


die ganze hand stinkt doch schon, wenn man nur mal kurz ne zigarette für jmd hält! 
aussredem ist die luft VIEL besser, seit man im club ncih mehr rauchen darf! aber sowas von!

wer rauchen will muss frieren, so einfach ist das


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Und habe ich schon erwähnt, dass man sich vor Natsu in Acht nehmen muss, wenn man Weiblich ist?!?
> Hallo?!? Heute ist Mittwoch... Brunfttag der Pingus!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ignoriere ihn mal immer werd ich beschuldigt -.-^^

ich finds halt nur schön wen frauen hie rim forum sind nur männer heir sind langweilig^^

naja ich denke mal da männer sowieso auf frauen stehen stehen sie halt dan gleich doppelt drauf?^^


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

Nein, ich bin Nichtraucher, habe aber mal geraucht...
Ich persönlich störe mich nur nicht daran, wenn Leute rauchen...

Und btw ein Rauchverbot in Discotheken finde ich z.B. gut... 
In Kneipen, Bars, etc. finde ich es hingegen unangebracht... Da gehört es meiner Meinung nach dazu...


----------



## Caveman1979 (11. Juni 2008)

wümmefee schrieb:


> und wieso findet ihr kerle eigentlich gleichgeschlechtliche liebe bei frauen gut??? ich meine, euch ist klar, dass ihr dann sowas von uninteressant für die seid, wenn die auf frauen stehen.
> also keine chance bei beiden. das versteh mal einer... männer und logik... das passt zusammen wie fische udn klavierspielen




Ich glaube mir gefallen deine antworten da sehe ich etwas leben hinter dem blidschirm!

Aber wer sagt den das ich es nicht geniesen kann nur zuzuschaun wenn sich zwei Schönheiten lieben!
Es muss nicht immer gleich in wildes gerammel ausarten! Mann genießt und schweigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *ein paar Brez'n in den Raum schmeiß*



XELYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY hallooooooooooooooo^^

na wie geht es deinem finger? alles klarr bei dir?


----------



## faragh (11. Juni 2008)

wümmefee schrieb:


> ...
> 
> wer rauchen will muss frieren, so einfach ist das



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> XELYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY hallooooooooooooooo^^
> 
> na wie geht es deinem finger? alles klarr bei dir?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hm na.. tut immer noch voll weh.. aber schreiben geht langsam besser.. keine Schiene mehr


----------



## Urengroll (11. Juni 2008)

Mimimimi mein Server ist down mimimimi ich höre auf mit dem Spiel alles mimimi. Jetzt werde ich auf die Arbeit mimimen.


----------



## wümmefee (11. Juni 2008)

ich muss sagen, zu ner kneipe gehört das !!LEIDER!!! zur atmosphäre, weil man das so kennt!
aber sobald die kneipe speisen anbietet is das ein klares tabu  meiner meinung nach.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gut gut^^

was soll den das fürn smile -.-^^


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

wümmefee schrieb:


> ich muss sagen, zu ner kneipe gehört das !!LEIDER!!! zur atmosphäre, weil man das so kennt!
> aber sobald die kneipe speisen anbietet is das ein klares tabu  meiner meinung nach.




ich wäre für raucher kneipen und nicht raucher neipen problem gelöst^^


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> gut gut^^
> 
> was soll den das fürn smile -.-^^



Nur wegen dem 'Schrei' ^^.. aber selbst der kriegt mich heut nicht wach.. bin trotz Wecker + Handyalarm heut sowas von nich aufgewacht... :>


----------



## wümmefee (11. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube mir gefallen deine antworten da sehe ich etwas leben hinter dem blidschirm!

Aber wer sagt den das ich es nicht geniesen kann nur zuzuschaun wenn sich zwei Schönheiten lieben!
Es muss nicht immer gleich in wildes gerammel ausarten! Mann genießt und schweigt.



ach weil ihr so sozial seid und euch für die beiden freut, dass sie sich gefunden haben, verstehe. da ist auch bestimmt kein eigennutz dran^^


----------



## wümmefee (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich wäre für raucher kneipen und nicht raucher neipen problem gelöst^^




dann hast du ab jetzt auch raucherfreunde und nichtraucherfreunde? und an graden tagen im monat gehste mit denen und an ungeraden tagen verzichteste aufs rauchen?

---- abgelehnt, bescheuerte idee^^


----------



## Maradil (11. Juni 2008)

Moin ihr Sitzpisser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nun is auch der letzte der Pinug-Gang hier, dann lass mal fröhlich weiter spammen ^^ habts ihr gut geschlafen ? Ich nich, hab mich tattoowieren lassen, dummerweise kann ich keine stellung finden in der ich pennen kann -.-

aber nun erstmal *Kaffee und Brötchen aufstell*

Greetz an die Gang und alle (noch)-Nicht-Pingus

der Mara


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Nur wegen dem 'Schrei' ^^.. aber selbst der kriegt mich heut nicht wach.. bin trotz Wecker + Handyalarm heut sowas von nich aufgewacht... :>



ich wache seit monat immer um halb 7 auf -.- aber jedesnmal und dan schlafe ich für 20 min weiter dan bin ich wieder wach und wecker leutet aber erst um 7.10 -.-


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen Xely! GMX... Endlich weiss ich wofür das steht^^


----------



## Caveman1979 (11. Juni 2008)

Ich bin Raucher und ja mich stört es in clubs und disc. das stimmt!

Aber ich bin tolerant heißt stört es meinen partner so unternehme ich etwas um es zu unterbinden (also nicht in seiner nähe oder eben nicht ablecken wenn ich geraucht habe)

Aber einen Eingriff in meine Persönlichkeit das lasse ich nicht zu!
Selbstdenkend, Selbstlenkend oh ist das richtig geschrieben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

wümmefee schrieb:


> dann hast du ab jetzt auch raucherfreunde und nichtraucherfreunde? und an graden tagen im monat gehste mit denen und an ungeraden tagen verzichteste aufs rauchen?
> 
> ---- abgelehnt, bescheuerte idee^^



naja mir it das egal ich mag so sachen eh net^^

naja freundin raucht leider aber vom riechen her ist net so schlimm wobei nur 5 sek so ne blöde zigarett halten = ganze hand verpestet^^


----------



## wümmefee (11. Juni 2008)

ja richtig geschrieben. rechtschreibung: 1+  ^^


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Moin ihr Sitzpisser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hallo

stellung.... hast s.. verbot?^^ 

Ruven fehlt noch


----------



## Josgasan (11. Juni 2008)

huhu leute!

boah, die woche ging aber schnell ! hehe! freu mich schon wieder, hier heute einen haufen "wichtiger" dinge zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

Moin Mara... Genau Ruven fehlt noch...


----------



## Maradil (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> stellung.... hast s.. verbot?^^
> 
> Ruven fehlt noch



ne diesmal gehts echt um Schalfen, Augen ausruhen, Energie tanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich dachte mir das sowas kommt XD


----------



## wümmefee (11. Juni 2008)

naja viel spaß noch ihr qualmköppe und nicht-qualmköppe...
ich werd mal frühstücken. bis später vielleicht

bye


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

wümmefee schrieb:


> naja viel spaß noch ihr qualmköppe und nicht-qualmköppe...
> ich werd mal frühstücken. bis später vielleicht
> 
> bye



Guten Hunger!


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Ich nich, hab mich tattoowieren lassen, dummerweise kann ich keine stellung finden in der ich pennen kann -.-




Zeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiich!!!!!!!


----------



## KilJael (11. Juni 2008)

Moin moin
ihr seit ja auch schon wach ^^
*Kaffee und belegte Brötchen in die mitte stell*
greift zu Jungs und Mädels


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

wümmefee schrieb:


> naja viel spaß noch ihr qualmköppe und nicht-qualmköppe...
> ich werd mal frühstücken. bis später vielleicht
> 
> bye



ciao ciao mhm du bist net arbeiten meno^^


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

KilJael schrieb:


> Moin moin
> ihr seit ja auch schon wach ^^
> *Kaffee und belegte Brötchen in die mitte stell*
> greift zu *Jungs*







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (11. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Zeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiich!!!!!!!



moment, ich lads eben ma hoch ^^


----------



## Hanneh (11. Juni 2008)

wo haste dir denn was stechen lassen mara? wenn ich fragen darf ;-))


----------



## Caveman1979 (11. Juni 2008)

ach weil ihr so sozial seid und euch für die beiden freut, dass sie sich gefunden haben, verstehe. da ist auch bestimmt kein eigennutz dran^^


Ich möchte nur mal fragen das die frage Eigennutz bestimmt nur von einer Frau kommen kann!

Wieso soll ich mich nicht einfach mal so an etwas erfreuen können!

Beispiel: ich laufe dursch einen Wunderschönen Wald geniesse die Ruhe die luft den Frieden!Dann lasse ich ihn Abholzen und mache einen Parkplatz drauß!

Ach verdammt das ist ja genau das gegenteil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> moment, ich lads eben ma hoch ^^




rarrrrrrrrr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KilJael (11. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich weiß garnicht was du hast, dein Zitat ist unvollständig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (11. Juni 2008)

So bin wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

KilJael schrieb:


> ich weiß garnicht was du hast, dein Zitat ist unvollständig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Geht doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Josgasan (11. Juni 2008)

lol!

du machst dein tattoo hier schon nicht grad öffentlich oder?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> So bin wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wb

mir ist langweilig wil das freitag ist need freundin -.-


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

Josgasan schrieb:


> lol!
> 
> du machst dein tattoo hier schon nicht grad öffentlich oder?
> 
> ...




Wenn's kein i-love-pingus Herz an einer Stelle die nie das Sonnenlicht sieht ist, warum nicht ^-^


----------



## Maradil (11. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da isset Xely ^^


----------



## Salavora (11. Juni 2008)

Hy ho ihr alle,

diesmal hab ich den MIttwoch nicht verpennt ^^

*Schwarztee zu den vielen Brötchen und dem Kaffee stell*


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (11. Juni 2008)

Da is man eben mal afk und schon verpasst man ne ganze Seite, wir sind heute ja wieder in Form ^^


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> [...]
> da isset Xely ^^




Noch mehr rarrrrr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hm.. welches Zeichen is das?


----------



## Maradil (11. Juni 2008)

Bedeutung : "Familie"

soll links noch ein kleineres hin für "Schutz" und rechts noch eins für "Gesundheit"


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Hy ho ihr alle,
> 
> diesmal hab ich den MIttwoch nicht verpennt ^^
> 
> *Schwarztee zu den vielen Brötchen und dem Kaffee stell*




hey dich gibts ja noch^^

na alles klar?^^


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Bedeutung : "Familie"
> 
> soll links noch ein kleineres hin für "Schutz" und rechts noch eins für "Gesundheit"



Na.. find ich mal um einiges einfallsreicher als das Liebe-Glück-Frieden Gedöns.
Edit: Wizo sehn die Stats in meiner Sig so komisch aus oô


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (11. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Bedeutung : "Familie"
> 
> soll links noch ein kleineres hin für "Schutz" und rechts noch eins für "Gesundheit"



Find ich cool, ich mag gar keine Tribals oder irgendwelchen sinnlosen Tattoos aber sowas find ich klasse. Hut ab ^^


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

bischen rot um das tatoo^^


----------



## Salavora (11. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Bedeutung : "Familie"
> 
> soll links noch ein kleineres hin für "Schutz" und rechts noch eins für "Gesundheit"



Sieht gut aus!




Natsumee schrieb:


> hey dich gibts ja noch^^
> 
> na alles klar?^^



Jup, Arbeit was stressig, aber sonst klasse.
In neun Tagen gehts wieder zur FH für drei Monate. 
Das ist das erste Praktikum, bei dem ich das echt bedauere ^^ (das es zuende geht und ich wieder zur FH muss mein ich ^^)


----------



## Maradil (11. Juni 2008)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fand die Idee auch geil, weil bin n Familienmensch und Familie is wichtig, und son Tribal gedöns oder bunte Blumen müssen nich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

FH? FriedHof?^^

und wo warst du die letzten viele wochen'?^^


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich sage mal bunte blumen passen nicht zu dir wobei mhm so ein pinkiges schweinchen^^


----------



## Caveman1979 (11. Juni 2008)

Uh ja sieht gut aus des aber warum kannst da net schlafen?

Verstehe des inseite arm weiche stelle sage ich immer beim stechen vielicht etwas unangenehm war aber net schlafen da dachte ich an rücken oder brust!


Das einzig ware Tattoo ist ein Herz mit Ich Liebe Mami. hi hi hi


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> FH? FriedHof?^^
> 
> und wo warst du die letzten viele wochen'?^^




Fachhochschule.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wb
> mir ist langweilig wil das freitag ist need freundin -.-



thx, ich will bitte einmal das gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Xely, neue Sig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> bischen rot um das tatoo^^



Das is ganz normal ,wenn es gestern gestochen wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> thx, ich will bitte ienmal das gleiche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich will keine ich hab schon eine ^^


aso fachhochschule oke ^^

xely deine sigs werden immer naja ich fand das mit dem drachen am besten^^


----------



## Slavery (11. Juni 2008)

Nice Mara, gefällt mir, ich werd mir die nächten Wochen auch mal eins machen lassen, hab das schon lang in Planung aber komm nie dazu^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> thx, ich will bitte ienmal das gleiche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jop, von dir grad abgekuckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber..mit den Stats stimmt was net.. ich geh mal Ursache ankucken..


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

machs aber net so gross wie mara also irgendwie bischen kleiner wäre doch besser gewesen so 2 cm kleiner^^ oder 1 auf jeder seite^^


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> jop, von dir grad abgekuckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




du ahst noch buffs^^


----------



## Maradil (11. Juni 2008)

Ja das Foto is von Samstag 19 Uhr , 18 Uhr wars fertig ^^
Das Problem is, ich schlaf immer auf dem Arm, es tut nich weh, das Stechen an sich auch nich, aber es soll ja immer schon eingecremt sein und da kann ich schlecht auf dem Arm schlafen, aber heute nacht werd ich mir wohl Folie drum machen


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Juni 2008)

Woar!

Da iss man mal 5 min beschäftigt und ihr klopft hier stattliche 5 Seiten rein!^ ^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> machs aber net so gross wie mara also irgendwie bischen kleiner wäre doch besser gewesen so 2 cm kleiner^^ oder 1 auf jeder seite^^



wie 1 auf jeder seite ? das is nur eins ^^


----------



## Salavora (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> FH? FriedHof?^^
> 
> 
> Xelyna schrieb:
> ...


As she said



Natsumee schrieb:


> und wo warst du die letzten viele wochen'?^^


Arbeiten größtenteils. Dafür auch auf Reisen. 
Letzte Woche in Hamburg, Woche davor unter Terminstress und die Woche davor ... wo anders (hab ich vergessen ^^)
Entsprechend was wenig Zeit ^^


----------



## Ronas (11. Juni 2008)

wie kommt es bloß dass dieser fred jeden mittwoch wieder im foren ticker ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt.: was soll ich denn jetzt machen wenn ich nicht wow spielen kann aaaaaahhhh *schrei*

MfG Ronas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8-)


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> As she said
> 
> 
> Arbeiten größtenteils. Dafür auch auf Reisen.
> ...




AHA

also vom tattoo da halt bild und man verkleinere es von jeder seite 1 cm^^


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du ahst noch buffs^^




Ah ne.. doch schon Flask, aber hab mich mit meim Haste Farm Equip ausgeloggt.. da fehlt a bissl was an Spell, Crit und Hit.. menno


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Ronas schrieb:


> wie kommt es bloß dass dieser fred jeden mittwoch wieder im foren ticker ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




die weltherschaft an dich reisen?


----------



## Maradil (11. Juni 2008)

Aso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ah ne.. doch schon Flask, aber hab mich mit meim Haste Farm Equip ausgeloggt.. da fehlt a bissl was an Spell, Crit und Hit.. menno



och du armes ding^^ ich glaub ich bin grad bsiche gebufft^^

oke doch net^^


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Juni 2008)

Ronas schrieb:


> wie kommt es bloß dass dieser fred jeden mittwoch wieder im foren ticker ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du spielst Horde? Verhülle deine Kellerdecke mit schwarzen Tüchern, male dir schwarze Streifen ins Gesicht, mach in der Mitte des Kellers ein Lagerfeuer und trommle!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (11. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Du spielst Horde? Verhülle deine Kellerdecke mit schwarzen Tüchern, male dir schwarze Streifen ins Gesicht, mach in der Mitte des Kellers ein Lagerfeuer und trommle!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



MUHAHAHAHAHA N1 ^^


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> och du armes ding^^ ich glaub ich bin grad bsiche gebufft^^
> 
> oke doch net^^




Bin auch schon ganz stolz auf meine über 1k Spelldmg selfbuffed, gell Scrätcher, damit hab ich dich ja auch schon genervt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (11. Juni 2008)

<--- hat endlich die 14 K hp geknackt mitm Deffi ... wurd auch Zeit ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Bin auch schon ganz stolz auf meine über 1k Spelldmg selfbuffed, gell Scrätcher, damit hab ich dich ja auch schon genervt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nur genervt bisher zum Glück noch nie gefeart.....


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Bin auch schon ganz stolz auf meine über 1k Spelldmg selfbuffed, gell Scrätcher, damit hab ich dich ja auch schon genervt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und ich auf meine 822 spell dmg mit 90% heal equip^^


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> <--- hat endlich die 14 K hp geknackt mitm Deffi ... wurd auch Zeit ^^




Hehe da hab ich als Leo Tank aber mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oke.. aber auch nur komplett gebufft ^-^


----------



## Caveman1979 (11. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Du spielst Horde? Verhülle deine Kellerdecke mit schwarzen Tüchern, male dir schwarze Streifen ins Gesicht, mach in der Mitte des Kellers ein Lagerfeuer und trommle!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Mom (hammster antreib weil strom down geht) ich hordler sein Uhga jetzt gerade spieß am feuer umdreh(verdammte gnome sind so gar nicht weich zubekommen neuen Zwerg nachleg!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> <--- hat endlich die 14 K hp geknackt mitm Deffi ... wurd auch Zeit ^^




freu dich auf die 20k grenze gebufft^^

mir fehlen noch 90 hp dan hab ich 16k life muahahaha letzte woche in kara kam ich auf über 20k life wichtel buff sdk und ausdauer und mdw^^


----------



## Maradil (11. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hehe da hab ich als Leo Tank aber mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab auch noch keine richtigen Sockel drin, hab mich da dummerweise richtig vertan, muss ich heute oder morgen nochmal angehn, bevors zu Zul Jin geht ^^


----------



## Slavery (11. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Bin auch schon ganz stolz auf meine über 1k Spelldmg selfbuffed, gell Scrätcher, damit hab ich dich ja auch schon genervt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hab schon 36 Spell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (11. Juni 2008)

^^ bin da als Schurke nur happy, das ich endlich 200hit hab (need more!) und trotzdem 9k hp unbuffed hab ^^


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> hab auch noch keine richtigen Sockel drin, hab mich da dummerweise richtig vertan, muss ich heute oder morgen nochmal angehn, bevors zu Zul Jin geht ^^




du wislt zul jin mit 14k life tanken? geht das?^^


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hab schon 36 Spell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Na dann haste doch schon mal die besten Vorraussetzungen ein grandioser Magier zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Juni 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Mom (hammster antreib weil strom down geht) ich hordler sein Uhga jetzt gerade spieß am feuer umdreh(verdammte gnome sind so gar nicht weich zubekommen neuen Zwerg nachleg!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also dafür logg ich doch nochmal als Troll ein!^ 

Taaaz diiiingooooo! Heey MaaaAAAaAAaaaan!! Bock auf Mojoparty?


----------



## Maradil (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du wislt zul jin mit 14k life tanken? geht das?^^



hab nich gesagt das ich den Tanke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin nur MT2 da, dazu fehlen mir noch 3,4 Items ^^


----------



## Slavery (11. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Na dann haste doch schon mal die besten Vorraussetzungen ein grandioser Magier zu werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meinst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mit 69 change ich sowieso auf deinen Server und schnorr dich an, schon vergessen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Meinst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




fang doch gleich einen neuen an sparst geld^^


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Juni 2008)

Sach ma Maradil? Wieviele Chars hast du??

Zwei Menschenkrieger auf 70ig?? Haste noch 25 andere? Oder warst du einfach so von der Mischung Mensch/Krieger beeindruckt das du es nochmal spielen wolltest?^^


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

Wir sind gestern mal wieder an Malacrass gescheitert *Malacrass ich hasse dich-Tshirt anzieh*
Naja.. Dmg war bissl schwach von den andren.. Wenn ich schon 24,5% des Gesamtschadens mach stimmt da aber gehörig was nich mit'm Setup ^-^


----------



## Slavery (11. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> hab nich gesagt das ich den Tanke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass die 3-4 Items bald droppen und du MT1 wirst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Meinst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mach das, wenn du dich gscheit anstellst box ich vielleicht durch, dass du in die Gilde kommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> fang doch gleich einen neuen an sparst geld^^



Wie stellst du dir das vor? Mein ganzes wertvolles Equip nochmal farmen? Niemals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wir sind gestern mal wieder an Malacrass gescheitert *Malacrass ich hasse dich-Tshirt anzieh*
> Naja.. Dmg war bissl schwach von den andren.. Wenn ich schon 24,5% des Gesamtschadens mach stimmt da aber gehörig was nich mit'm Setup ^-^




mhm naja so viel auch net wen man bedenkt das ihr denk ich mal 5 dds habt durchschnitt 20%^^


----------



## Slavery (11. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Mach das, wenn du dich gscheit anstellst box ich vielleicht durch, dass du in die Gilde kommst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das würdest du tun?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, ich hab ja die besten Voraussetzungen das ich n grandioser Magier werd! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wi stellst du dir das vor? Mein ganzes wertvolles Equip nochmal farmen? Niemals
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




du bsit grad mal 38 .... das hast in 2 wochen locker^^


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Das würdest du tun?^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hät sogar fast 'ne Spielgefährtin für dich --> Klick


----------



## Maradil (11. Juni 2008)

Malacrass lag bei uns gestern, Aber Zul nur auf 25 % bekommen :-(

@Scrätchy : ja, kann man so sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also Szoker war mein erster Char, den hab ich dann NICH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 verkauft und ne neue WoW-DVD + BC gekauft, Neuanfang mit Vannek, weil Krieger geil is und tanken spass macht^^ Bin dann mit Vannek in die Gilde von Szoker den ich ja NICHT verkauft hab, naja, nach 1,2 Monaten meine der NICHT neue Besitzer, für 20 Euro (Transfergebühr) könne ich meinen alten Krieger wieder haben, da beie Accounts ja meinen Namen hatten war das auch möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nun sind beide auf meinem neuen Acc ^^ Szoker S2 equipt, Vannek Deff equipt ^^ so isses geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm naja so viel auch net wen man bedenkt das ihr denk ich mal 5 dds habt durchschnitt 20%^^



Hm jo.. aber..man hab ich mich gestern über 'nen Spacken aufgeregt!


----------



## Salavora (11. Juni 2008)

Die ganzen Posts erinnern mich daran, das ich mal meine Kriegerin (lvl 41) und meine Magierin (lvl 23) weiterspielen sollte...
Btw: Levelt die Magierin von Welt besser mit Eis oder mit Feuer? (leses ständig sich wiedersprechende Sachen ^^)


----------



## Salavora (11. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hm jo.. aber..man hab ich mich gestern über 'nen Spacken aufgeregt!


Erzähl!


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Die ganzen Posts erinnern mich daran, das ich mal meine Kriegerin (lvl 41) und meine Magierin (lvl 23) weiterspielen sollte...
> Btw: Levelt die Magierin von Welt besser mit Eis oder mit Feuer? (leses ständig sich wiedersprechende Sachen ^^)




Ganz eindeutig Eis.. du hälst mehr aus, kannst mehrere Mobs auf einmal nehmen und es macht mir persönlich um Welten mehr Spass. :>


----------



## Slavery (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du bsit grad mal 38 .... das hast in 2 wochen locker^^



Das war ja auch nur Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm WoW-Armory spackt bei mir Xely, sag was man da sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ganz eindeutig Eis.. du hälst mehr aus, kannst mehrere Mobs auf einmal nehmen und es macht mir persönlich um Welten mehr Spass. :>




also ich habe meinen 38 mage auf feuer geskillt für 1 mop gleichen level brauchst da ehm 10 sek ist er tot ne mom 15 sek^^ der macht dir dan aber auch kein schaden eis keine ahnung kenne die skillung nciht da ich holy und deff chars habe auf 70 wollt eich ne DMG klasse haben feuer mage eignet sich da doch gut^^


----------



## Atropoides (11. Juni 2008)

-________- 
Langeweile.....


----------



## Slavery (11. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ganz eindeutig Eis.. du hälst mehr aus, kannst mehrere Mobs auf einmal nehmen und es macht mir persönlich um Welten mehr Spass. :>



Ice is nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Natsu, Feuer muss nich unbedingt mehr Schaden machen, mit bisschen crit kann Eis auch übel Schaden machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuk (11. Juni 2008)

auch langeweile und kein bock auf arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (11. Juni 2008)

Naja in 1Std sind die Server hoffentlich wieder on... o.O...


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Erzähl!




Oke..
Ich hab vorgestern endlich mal wieder auf Dämo (0/40/21) PvE Skillung umgeskillt, weils mehr Spass macht und mit meinem Equip um Welten mehr Schaden macht als die 8-0-15 StandartDestroSkillung.

Und da kommt dieser Spacken von Schurke und meint mich anflamen zu müssen, ob ich mit der Skillung denn überhaupt Schaden machen würde!
Ich im TS zurück gemault, ob er denn überhaupt einen Hexer und Ahnung davon hat. Kam von ihm ein 'Ja auf Level 20'.
Na super, dann weiß ich ja jetz wen ich das nächste mal frage, wenn ich eine neue PvE Skillung suche...

Ging dann weiter, dass er die ganze zeit rumgeheult hat, dass er ja nur einen von zwei anwesenden Kriegern in der Gruppe hätte und dass der ja auch nur diese Ruf mit 'erhöht Gesundheit um xyz' (ja ich hab kein Plan von Kriegern) raushaut.
Aber er will ja lieber beide damit einer den andren Ruf machen kann, damit das arme kleine Schürcken  3 DPS mehr macht.

Pustekuchen, wär ja noch schöner.

Ging dann weiter, dass er wohl das Damagemeter gesehn hat, bei dem er weit unter mir ist und anfing dass Hexer ja viel zu einfach wären zum spielen, natürlich im krassen Gegensatz zu seinem ach so schweren Ololol Schurken der mit den Gesamt DPS allen erstes laut Recount noch im dreistelligen Bereich war! Ne mal im Ernst.. der Kerl ist echt gut equipt aber er hat mal sowas von gar keinen Plan.. 
Aber nachdem ich ihm dann erklärt hab, dass meine Tastatur aus ein paar Buchstaben und einem riesen Button zum draufschlagen, auf dem SCHATTENBLITZ zu lesen ist besteht und dass ich während ich da drauf haue mein Buch zu Ende lese und einen Brief schreibe hab ichs dann auch aufgegeben mich aufzuregen.. aber der Kerl ist echt ein Depp der feinsten Sorte.. man glaubt es kaum.
Und das geht JEDES MAL so mit dem!


----------



## Salavora (11. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ganz eindeutig Eis.. du hälst mehr aus, kannst mehrere Mobs auf einmal nehmen und es macht mir persönlich um Welten mehr Spass. :>



kk, dann mach ichs ja bis dato richtig.

Hm, Eis kann auch gut schaden machen?
Dacht immer Feuer wäre DER Schadensbaum des Mage (mit 70 soll der auch ganz und gar DD werden und da wollte ich bis dato auf Feuer umskillen an der Stelle.  Aber wenn ich mit Eis auch richtig Schaden machen kann, würd ich gern dabei bleiben.. und später auch entsprechend die andere Schneider spezie wählen... choices choices...)


----------



## Atropoides (11. Juni 2008)

Ja das hexerleben scheint schwer zu sein, Voruteile usw. ^^, kennt man als Jäger garnicht XD...


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Juni 2008)

hi hi hi!^^

Jedesmal?

Du nimmst "so etwas" öfter mit??^ ^


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> kk, dann mach ichs ja bis dato richtig.
> 
> Hm, Eis kann auch gut schaden machen?
> Dacht immer Feuer wäre DER Schadensbaum des Mage (mit 70 soll der auch ganz und gar DD werden und da wollte ich bis dato auf Feuer umskillen an der Stelle.  Aber wenn ich mit Eis auch richtig Schaden machen kann, würd ich gern dabei bleiben.. und später auch entsprechend die andere Schneider spezie wählen... choices choices...)




Nönö, gibt auch 'ne PvE Eisskillung, glaub die taugt aber nur wenn du gut Crit hast. Glaub mein Magier wird aber wohl eher eh ein PvP Char.


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> hi hi hi!^^
> 
> Jedesmal?
> 
> Du nimmst "so etwas" öfter mit??^ ^



Ja.. damit ich auch mal was hab weswegen ich mich aufregen kann.. ne.. kA bin ja nicht der Raidleiter und was schwerwiegenderes ausser komplett fehlender Hirnmasse kann man ihm ja nich vorwerfen..


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

feuer macht mehr dmg eis ist eher auf PVP basierend oder net?^^


----------



## jase03 (11. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> kk, dann mach ichs ja bis dato richtig.
> 
> Hm, Eis kann auch gut schaden machen?
> Dacht immer Feuer wäre DER Schadensbaum des Mage (mit 70 soll der auch ganz und gar DD werden und da wollte ich bis dato auf Feuer umskillen an der Stelle.  Aber wenn ich mit Eis auch richtig Schaden machen kann, würd ich gern dabei bleiben.. und später auch entsprechend die andere Schneider spezie wählen... choices choices...)




ich find eismagier eher zum leveln gut. ab 70 rockt dann wohl mehr die arkan/feuer skillung.
weiter so tolle geschichten bitte. noch 50minuten müss ma durchhalten.
schnell noch kaffee und brötchen aus der mitte wegnehm.


----------



## Atropoides (11. Juni 2008)

Keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekse?


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ja.. damit ich auch mal was hab weswegen ich mich aufregen kann.. ne.. kA bin ja nicht der Raidleiter und was schwerwiegenderes ausser komplett fehlender Hirnmasse kann man ihm ja nich vorwerfen..



Da iss was dran!^^ Wenn ich so an meine Randominis denke! Da hat teilweise nicht nur Hirn gefehlt!^^

Es ist einer dieser kurzen Augenblicke wo man die Logik der Welt ansich in Frage stellt, wenn man 3 mal etwas sagt und es zwar als angekommen bestätigt, dennoch nicht umgesetzt wird!

Gutes alt-beliebtes Beispiel: ANTANKEN LASSEN!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

reden wir mal über was gescheites die FRAU 

so 

/discusse^^


----------



## Atropoides (11. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> ANTANKEN LASSEN!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wird überbewertet!

^^


----------



## Atropoides (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> reden wir mal über was gescheites die FRAU




Hm, irgendwie ein Wiederspruch o.O.


----------



## jase03 (11. Juni 2008)

ich finds immer geil, dass es fast wieder nur um warcraft geht. klar ist das nen wow forum, aber habt ihr keine anderen themen?? ich sag nur euro2008, da hab ich hier noch nix gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also für mich is portugal ganz weit vorne.....deutschland is klar.....und spanien hat gestern auch großartigen fußball gespielt


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> reden wir mal über was gescheites die FRAU
> 
> so
> 
> /discusse^^



Muss gut Kochen können^^


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Hm, irgendwie ein Wiederspruch o.O.



*vom Stuhl schups* 

_<Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuumps>_ 

Oh sorry.. war ich das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (11. Juni 2008)

jase03 schrieb:


> ich finds immer geil, dass es fast wieder nur um warcraft geht. klar ist das nen wow forum, aber habt ihr keine anderen themen?? ich sag nur euro2008, da hab ich hier noch nix gelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Fußball stinkt unzwar sehr...
Sollte kein Thema sein...


----------



## Atropoides (11. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *vom Stuhl schups*
> 
> _<Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuumps>_
> 
> ...



XD XD XD
Sehe ich als Zuspruch


----------



## Salavora (11. Juni 2008)

lol! lvl 20? 

Im Damagemeter weit unter dir trotz gutem Equip?
Kennt der seine Cicle nicht? Oder hat er kein Omen, etc um seine Agro im Auge zu behalten und mach deswegen was weniger um nicht Aggro zu bekommen?
Bin zwar auch kein super-Schurke, aber im oberen mittelfeld im Damagemeter bin ich dann doch schon dabei ^^ (ok, hinter unseren super mage und super HM, beide 1A equipt und wissen was sie tun... die überhol ich nur, wenn die am Anfang zuviel Schaden machen und sich damit nen onehit einfangen... und das kommt auch nur alle Jubeljahre mal vor)

Lass mich raten, der hält sein SND (slice and dice, zerhäckseln) nicht aktiv oder?

*Klugscheiß, da seit kurzem einen privat-Schurken-Lehrer hat und da ne Menge neuer Eindrücke mitnimmt*


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> XD XD XD
> Sehe ich als Zuspruch



hey also pber frauen zu reden ist 1000 mal interessanter als eismage oder feuermage oder einen kack schurken^^


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Leunam-Nemesis schrieb:


> Muss gut Kochen können^^




mhm naja ist glaub net zwingend fin dich^^


----------



## Vercon (11. Juni 2008)

Juuuuten Tach liebe Pinguin Gang und alle die nicht dazu gehören (ich zum beispiel xD)

Let's get Spam und so ^^

Aber in 40 Mins dürfen die Hardcore Zocker ja wieder 'ran. Und ach ja, uns interessiert die EM nicht, wir sind nur hier um Spaß zu haben und den Traffic von Buffed mal am Leben zu halten xD

Mfg


----------



## jase03 (11. Juni 2008)

sport bringt die menschen zusammen! ich erinnere nur an die wm 2006 in deutschland. ich glaube da haben 20% der deutschen mitgefiebert, die sonst gar kein fußball gucken.  deutschland hat dadurch sehr an ansehen gewonnen, weil es ein gutes gastgeberland war.
also entweder verstehst du nicht den sinn einer solchen veranstaltung oder du willst nicht auf der welle der euphorie mitschwimmen


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

man man da ist man mal 20 min weg und muss sich dann 3 neue seiten durchlesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Juni 2008)

jase03 schrieb:


> ich finds immer geil, dass es fast wieder nur um warcraft geht. klar ist das nen wow forum, aber habt ihr keine anderen themen?? ich sag nur euro2008, da hab ich hier noch nix gelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab noch niiiiie so eine von Vorurteilen geprägte Community wie bei Wow getroffen!^^

Ich mag kein Fußball! Ich konnte noch nie was mit Fußball anfangen! Es ist mir einfach zu wieder! Es gibt viele andere schöne Sportarten aber Fußball zählt für mich definitiv nicht dazu!! Es ist schön das andere sich daran erfreuen können und ich gönne es ihnen aber ich will will will nix damit zu tun haben!!

Und hier in der Community heißt es immer gleich:

Was? Ihr raidet während Fußball läuft??? SUCHTIS!

Ja! Man wird schon fast dazu gezwungen so zu machen als ob es einen halbweg interessieren würde nur damit nicht mit dem Finger auf einen gezeigt wird und hinter vorgehaltener Hand, die schlimmsten Gerüchte gestreut werden wie schrecklich wohl das Privatleben dieser Person sein wenn er sich nicht über Fußball unterhalten will....

waaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Salavora (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> reden wir mal über was gescheites die FRAU
> 
> so
> 
> /discusse^^


*g*
Frauen sind auf jeden Fall mal klasse! 
Sehen zumeist gut aus, sind immer interessant (da teilweise mit wiedersprüchen behaftet, die man erstmal erschließen muss ^^) und ruf farmen bei denen geht auch noch recht gut! (stimmts xel ;-))



jase03 schrieb:


> ich finds immer geil, dass es fast wieder nur um warcraft geht. klar ist das nen wow forum, aber habt ihr keine anderen themen?? ich sag nur euro2008, da hab ich hier noch nix gelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dafür hat SChweden nicht gut gespielt... und das mit Holland vs. Italien.. einfach irre ^^ *Vote for Deutschland gewinnt*



Natsumee schrieb:


> hey also pber frauen zu reden ist 1000 mal interessanter als eismage oder feuermage oder einen kack schurken^^


Das sind alles essentielle Fragen! 
UND: SCHURKE RULZ! ;-)


----------



## Atropoides (11. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Juuuuten Tach liebe Pinguin Gang und alle die nicht dazu gehören (ich zum beispiel xD)
> 
> Let's get Spam und so ^^
> 
> ...



RÜCHTÜÜÜG, wobei es schon was her ist als ich hier gespammt hab, das war als patch 2.4 hochgeladen wurde XD.


Thema EM: Wolln ma nicht, deswegen gab es bei und 2 Raidausfälle!
Konnte nie was mit Fußball anfangen, WM06 habe ich nur gesehen weil man einen Grund bekam jeden Abend in eine Bar/Kneipe zu gehen,
ansonsten wars eine bescheidene zeit für mich, was mich zum nächsten Thema bringt:

Thema Frau: Sicher interessanter als Mages oder Schurken, das ist aber alles XD...
Kochen? Doch müssen sie können...


----------



## Destilatus (11. Juni 2008)

So noch ne Folge Scrubs und dann wieder WoW <3


----------



## Atropoides (11. Juni 2008)

Destilatus schrieb:


> So noch ne Folge Scrubs und dann wieder WoW <3



Scrubs? 
Find ich super, allg. die Serien wie Two and a half men, Malcom mittendrin usw... einfach nur geil...


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Juuuuten Tach liebe Pinguin Gang und alle die nicht dazu gehören (ich zum beispiel xD)
> Mfg



Guten "Morgen"!

EM ist super! Hab bis jetzt alle Spiele gesehen... Ich werde bestimmt mal als Fußball wiedergeboren...


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (11. Juni 2008)

jase03 schrieb:


> sport bringt die menschen zusammen! ich erinnere nur an die wm 2006 in deutschland. ich glaube da haben 20% der deutschen mitgefiebert, die sonst gar kein fußball gucken.  deutschland hat dadurch sehr an ansehen gewonnen, weil es ein gutes gastgeberland war.
> also entweder verstehst du nicht den sinn einer solchen veranstaltung oder du willst nicht auf der welle der euphorie mitschwimmen



2006 war wm? toll. fussball interessiert mich mal auch überhaupt nicht. und zu deinem letzten punkt, ich verstehe den sinn nicht und will nicht auf einer euphoriewelle mitschwimmen. jedem das seine *grinst*


----------



## aimbotuse (11. Juni 2008)

jase03 schrieb:


> sport bringt die menschen zusammen! ich erinnere nur an die wm 2006 in deutschland. ich glaube da haben 20% der deutschen mitgefiebert, die sonst gar kein fußball gucken.  deutschland hat dadurch sehr an ansehen gewonnen, weil es ein gutes gastgeberland war.
> also entweder verstehst du nicht den sinn einer solchen veranstaltung oder du willst nicht auf der welle der euphorie mitschwimmen




Wirklich interessant wie 22 Hirngeschädigte Leute einem runden Ball aus Leder hinterherlaufen....So spannend wie ein Tennismatch wo beide Spieler beide Beine gebrochen haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Juni 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Scrubs?
> Find ich super, allg. die Serien wie Two and a half men, Malcom mittendrin usw... einfach nur geil...



Wenn dir das gefällt mußt du dir unbedingt mal "Hyperdrive der Knall im All" (oder so) anschauen! Hab mich kürzlich weggeschmissen vor lachen....


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> RÜCHTÜÜÜG, wobei es schon was her ist als ich hier gespammt hab, das war als patch 2.4 hochgeladen wurde XD.
> 
> 
> Thema EM: Wolln ma nicht, deswegen gab es bei und 2 Raidausfälle!
> ...




ach du hast ja mal keien ahnung^^


----------



## Atropoides (11. Juni 2008)

Find es mehr als schade das Samstags nicht mehr Two and a half men kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, die Serie ist einfach nur geil...
u auf Charlies leben!


----------



## jase03 (11. Juni 2008)

naja wenn euch schon fußball nicht interessiert, dann hoffentlich die festivalsaison.
ich würde gerne mal zum rock am ring, da soll ja echt immer die post abgehen. leider sind mir 150€ für nen ticket zu viel. da ich aus berlin komme, ist das auch nen zu weiter weg für mich. nur soweit ich weiß gibs in berlin keine art festival?! damals vllt noch die berlinova...gibs die eigentlich noch? weiß da jemand was genaueres?


----------



## Vercon (11. Juni 2008)

jase03 schrieb:


> sport bringt die menschen zusammen! ich erinnere nur an die wm 2006 in deutschland. ich glaube da haben 20% der deutschen mitgefiebert, die sonst gar kein fußball gucken.  deutschland hat dadurch sehr an ansehen gewonnen, weil es ein gutes gastgeberland war.
> also entweder verstehst du nicht den sinn einer solchen veranstaltung oder du willst nicht auf der welle der euphorie mitschwimmen




Et sagt ja auch keiner das Fußball shice ist, ich sag nur, solange KEINE WM und KEINE BUNDESLIGA läuft, Fußball 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst bin ich Fan ^^

Und deswegen gibt es auch jetzt gerade keinen grund, warum wir über die EM reden sollten, wenn man soooo schön Spammen und shice labern kann. Weil wenn wir über die EM reden, dann artet das wieder aus und wir schlagen uns verbal die Köppe ein, wo jeder die Mutter mit rein zieht und ein Mod unseren schönen Fred zumacht xDDD


In diesem Sinne 

olé


----------



## Atropoides (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach du hast ja mal keien ahnung^^



Stimmt, weder von Fußball noch von Frauen XD...


----------



## Salavora (11. Juni 2008)

So, bin erstmal wieder was arbeiten, sonst werde ich mit meinem Thema nicht mehr fertig ^^

CU all later!


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

also ich schau mir nur fusball EM und WM an sonst kaum

Maradil tot?^^


----------



## Atropoides (11. Juni 2008)

bb hf and gl


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> So, bin erstmal wieder was arbeiten, sonst werde ich mit meinem Thema nicht mehr fertig ^^
> 
> CU all later!




ciao ciao 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jase03 (11. Juni 2008)

geht blut und samen spenden und ihr werdet reich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hey also pber frauen zu reden ist 1000 mal interessanter als eismage oder feuermage oder einen kack schurken^^



vorsicht ich bin schurkin!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (11. Juni 2008)

jase03 schrieb:


> geht blut und samen spenden und ihr werdet reich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmmmmm....
Nö!


----------



## Vercon (11. Juni 2008)

jase03 schrieb:


> geht blut und samen spenden und ihr werdet reich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wir sind schon reich, wir haben uns xD ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Wir sind schon reich, wir haben uns xD ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> vorsicht ich bin schurkin!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jase03 (11. Juni 2008)

naja 20€ für blutspende und 105€für ne samenspende.
blut kannste alle 3-4 wochen spenden. und wenn dein samen gut ist, kannste glaub ich alle 1-2 wochen spenden.
also ordentlich geld und du tust noch was gutes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> vorsicht ich bin schurkin!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja und auch eine frau ist wichtiger^^

eigendlich


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

ey vercon was hast du dir eigentlich für ein titel gegeben???
war wohl ironisch gemeint??



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (11. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube um Samen zu spenden muss man sehr sehr viele Tests machen oder nicht?
Und einige ziemlich unangenehme...


----------



## STAR1988 (11. Juni 2008)

aimbotuse schrieb:


> Wirklich interessant wie 22 Hirngeschädigte Leute einem runden Ball aus Leder hinterherlaufen....So spannend wie ein Tennismatch wo beide Spieler beide Beine gebrochen haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Bist echt nen opfer und hast keine Ahnung.


----------



## aimbotuse (11. Juni 2008)

jase03 schrieb:


> naja 20&#8364; für blutspende und 105&#8364;für ne samenspende.
> blut kannste alle 3-4 wochen spenden. und wenn dein samen gut ist, kannste glaub ich alle 1-2 wochen spenden.
> also ordentlich geld und du tust noch was gutes
> 
> ...



Jo, betreibst hochleistungssport und hilfst sogar prostata krebs vorzubeugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


genauso wie eine kostenlose diagnose ob aids/hepatitis oder sondergleichen vorhanden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@STAR1988
Kleiner, falls du dir mal die Studien durchlesen würdest ist es bewiesen das die Kopfbälle leichte Hirnschäden verursachen und das ganze gelaufe zu impotenz führen kann. Also psst du "Opfer" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ey vercon was hast du dir eigentlich für ein titel gegeben???
> war wohl ironisch gemeint??
> 
> 
> ...




Wer weiß wer weiß xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (11. Juni 2008)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> Bist echt nen opfer und hast keine Ahnung.



Und was macht dich durch diese Antwort besser?


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

jase03 schrieb:


> naja 20€ für blutspende und 105€für ne samenspende.
> blut kannste alle 3-4 wochen spenden. und wenn dein samen gut ist, kannste glaub ich alle 1-2 wochen spenden.
> also ordentlich geld und du tust noch was gutes
> 
> ...




Super.....  soll ich dann Milch spenden gehn?


----------



## Vercon (11. Juni 2008)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> Bist echt nen opfer und hast keine Ahnung.




Seine Meiung! lass ihn doch...

Übrigens, dein Avatar *hust

xD


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

jase03 schrieb:


> naja 20€ für blutspende und 105€für ne samenspende.
> blut kannste alle 3-4 wochen spenden. und wenn dein samen gut ist, kannste glaub ich alle 1-2 wochen spenden.
> also ordentlich geld und du tust noch was gutes
> 
> ...



Ich würde mich bei jedem Kind auf der Strasse fragen, ob es nicht vielleicht "meins" ist... Das wäre unlustig^^


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Super.....  soll ich dann Milch spenden gehn?




jaaa darf ich dich melken?^^


----------



## Atropoides (11. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Super.....  soll ich dann Milch spenden gehn?




Milchboykott!!!


----------



## Vercon (11. Juni 2008)

xDDD


----------



## Atropoides (11. Juni 2008)

Hab erst 84 Posts in diesem Thread, da geht noch was...


----------



## Maradil (11. Juni 2008)

aimbotuse schrieb:


> @STAR1988
> Kleiner, falls du dir mal die Studien durchlesen würdest ist es bewiesen das die Kopfbälle leichte Hirnschäden verursachen und das ganze gelaufe zu impotenz führen kann. Also psst du "Opfer"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



11 jahre Fußball, 2,3er Abi, Potenz noch reichlich vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 noch Fragen ^^


----------



## jase03 (11. Juni 2008)

weiß jemand ob age of conan monatliche gebühren kostet?


----------



## Vercon (11. Juni 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Hab erst 84 Posts in diesem Thread, da geht noch was...




Gut das ich heute den "Melden" Button wegen übermäßigem SPAM net finde xDD


----------



## aimbotuse (11. Juni 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Hab erst 84 Posts in diesem Thread, da geht noch was...




sind ja nur ~90% aller deiner posts xD



Maradil schrieb:


> 11 jahre Fußball, 2,3er Abi, Potenz noch reichlich vorhanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ohne fußball würde es nen 1.5er abi sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und es geht net drum obs klappt, sondern obs platzpatronen sind oder net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Ich würde mich bei jedem Kind auf der Strasse fragen, ob es nicht meins ist... Das wäre unlustig^^



ja ich stell mir die vorstellung auch nicht so toll vor......



aber männer halt.... die muss man nicht verstehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (11. Juni 2008)

jase03 schrieb:


> weiß jemand ob age of conan monatliche gebühren kostet?




14,99 €


----------



## Atropoides (11. Juni 2008)

aimbotuse schrieb:


> sind ja nur ~90% aller deiner posts xD



Tjo ^^....



Jenny84 schrieb:


> ja ich stell mir die vorstellung auch nicht so toll vor......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*hust* Frauen verstehen ist schwerer...


----------



## jase03 (11. Juni 2008)

ich glaube xelyna kann man sehr leicht auf die palme bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



















und wenn du ganz oben bist, kannste gleich nen paar kokusnüsse runterwerfen


----------



## Atropoides (11. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Tjo ^^....



Kann man nichts machen, bei mir sieht's ähnlich aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (11. Juni 2008)

moin leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



komme ich zu spät? habe ich was verpasst?
lese nur milchspenden, samenspenden, blutspenden, opfer usw.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wem soll ich beim blutspenden helfen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (11. Juni 2008)

jase03 schrieb:


> ich glaube xelyna kann man sehr leicht auf die palme bringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jaaaa ! CocoNut Party xD


----------



## Salavora (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jaaa darf ich dich melken?^^


Pfoten weg du! *wieder zur Arbeit verschwindet*


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Pfoten weg du! *wieder zur Arbeit verschwindet*



Die wachsamen Augen lesen alles...^^


----------



## Atropoides (11. Juni 2008)

Thema Milch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*FAIL!*


----------



## jase03 (11. Juni 2008)

man kann sich doch wow und bc als package kaufen für ka so 20€?!
ist dann der erste monat auch frei?


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Tjo ^^....
> 
> 
> 
> *hust* Frauen verstehen ist schwerer...



ja aber auch nur weil ihr männer dazu zu primitiv seid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ja aber auch nur weil ihr männer dazu zu primitiv seid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Primitiv, aber glücklich!


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Milchboykott!!!



Achja.. stimmt ja.. na dann net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> moin leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



äh ja! Vorhin war mal irgendwas wichtiges dazwischen warum liest du die letzten 35 Seiten nicht einfach kurz nach? *gG*


----------



## hunter2701 (11. Juni 2008)

natsu vergrault wieder alle, toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (11. Juni 2008)

jase03 schrieb:


> man kann sich doch wow und bc als package kaufen für ka so 20€?!
> ist dann der erste monat auch frei?




Das billigste kostet 27 Euro im MM..

Aber bei Ebay bekommste nur die Seriennummern für jeweils 10 Euro... Da ist beim grundspiel der erste Monat frei.

Sowie auch bei AoC


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ja aber auch nur weil ihr männer dazu zu primitiv seid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oha... Jenny ist wieder in "Stichel-Laune"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (11. Juni 2008)

Tach auch.....endlich wieder was los hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sprich: Is mittwoch?!


----------



## Josgasan (11. Juni 2008)

heyhooo HUnter!

na is doch klar,  Natsuu ist für das hier!


löööl




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps:  Huhu coco 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jase03 (11. Juni 2008)

wenn wir euch frauen verstehen würden, hätten ihr ja nichts mehr zum rumnörgeln und dann wäre euch echt langweilig


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Oha... Jenny ist wieder in "stichel-laune"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ab und an mal ja
bin aber gut gelaunt.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Pfoten weg du! *wieder zur Arbeit verschwindet*



warum? -.-


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Tach auch.....endlich wieder was los hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gugu Côco!

Ja, heute schießen alle scharf in alle Richtungen.. Duck dich schon mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (11. Juni 2008)

jase03 schrieb:


> wenn wir euch frauen verstehen würden, hätten ihr ja nichts mehr zum rumnörgeln und dann wäre euch echt langweilig



Jojo, fününüh usw. ^^...


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ja aber auch nur weil ihr männer dazu zu primitiv seid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es ist klar belegt, dass Männer mehr auf bildliche Reize reagieren wie Frauen! Das hat die Natur aber nur deshalb gemacht, damit Frauen Männer leichter locken können! ^ 

Ansonsten würden sich wahrscheinlich nur geschlechtsverkehrlose Männerpärchen bilden die glücklich wären und die Menschheit würde aussterben!^^

*inDeckunggeh*


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ab und an mal ja
> bin aber gut gelaunt.


gut gut^^


----------



## Josgasan (11. Juni 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Jojo, fününüh usw. ^^...




Korrekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ab und an mal ja
> bin aber gut gelaunt.




So mag ich es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (11. Juni 2008)

Moin Coco :-)

na ausgeschlafen ?

Leute, mir is langweilig ^^ Xely, was treibst so ?


----------



## Slavery (11. Juni 2008)

Sind ja jetz richtig viele Leute da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> So mag ich es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





oô *Sig ankuck*

Ich leg Eier?.. Oh..


----------



## Atropoides (11. Juni 2008)

Naja hoffe in 10min sind die Server wieder da XD...


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Moin Coco :-)
> 
> na ausgeschlafen ?
> 
> Leute, mir is langweilig ^^ Xely, was treibst so ?




sie lässt sich melken oder ne wart hat ja boykottiert oder wie auch immer


----------



## aimbotuse (11. Juni 2008)

Login ist schon online :>
Fehlen nur noch Gameserver 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (11. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Gugu Côco!
> 
> Ja, heute schießen alle scharf in alle Richtungen.. Duck dich schon mal
> 
> ...




Hier schiesst das Telefon auch wie irre bzw. klingelt wie blöd und nur Idioten dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sind die Leute heute alle scheisse drauf oder was?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (11. Juni 2008)

Habt ihr etwa alle nix zu tun? xD

Loggt euch ein, noch 12 Minuten xDD


----------



## Atropoides (11. Juni 2008)

omg

Blizzard-Mitarbeiter Eyonix gab in einem Beitrag im offiziellen US-Forum das Datum für den Start der vierten Arena-Saison bekannt. Ab dem 24. Juni 2008 - auf den EU-Servern vermutlich einen Tage später - dürfen die Arena-Begeisterten um die Wertungen für die neuen Saison-4-Gegenstände kämpfen.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> oô *Sig ankuck*
> 
> Ich leg Eier?.. Oh..




hab ich ihn auch gefragt^^


----------



## .Côco (11. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Moin Coco :-)
> 
> na ausgeschlafen ?
> 
> Leute, mir is langweilig ^^ Xely, was treibst so ?



jo ausgeschlafen und seit stunden im Büro *gääähn* aber heut mach ich schon mittags Schicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jase03 (11. Juni 2008)

ne frau hats auch echt leichter sich schöner zu machen als sie in wirklichkeit ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Hier schiesst das Telefon auch wie irre bzw. klingelt wie blöd und nur Idioten dran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ah jetzt sehe ich auch ein post von dir letzten paar min hier bsichen vlie geschrieben 

hallo alles klar bei dir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

jase03 schrieb:


> ne frau hats auch echt leichter sich schöner zu machen als sie in wirklichkeit ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> oô *Sig ankuck*
> 
> Ich leg Eier?.. Oh..



Ich wollte schon mal den lästigen Diskussionen der Thronfolge entgegenwirken...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Außerdem musst du das doch wissen, du bist schließlich meine Mutter!  

ich bin doch so ein süßes Baby 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Es ist klar belegt, dass Männer mehr auf bildliche Reize reagieren wie Frauen! Das hat die Natur aber nur deshalb gemacht, damit Frauen Männer leichter locken können! ^
> 
> Ansonsten würden sich wahrscheinlich nur geschlechtsverkehrlose Männerpärchen bilden die glücklich wären und die Menschheit würde aussterben!^^
> 
> *inDeckunggeh*



ach ihr männer kennt ja auch nur vier sätze als bedürfnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich habe hunger
ich habe durst
ich bin geil und
ich bin müde...

primitiv halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (11. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> jo ausgeschlafen und seit stunden im Büro *gääähn* aber heut mach ich schon mittags Schicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *neidisch wird*


----------



## Slavery (11. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> oô *Sig ankuck*
> 
> Ich leg Eier?.. Oh..




Öfter mal was neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (11. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> wie geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich lass heute Fotos machen fürn Hochzeitstag nächste Woche^^


----------



## Atropoides (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ach ihr männer kennt ja auch nur vier sätze als bedürfnis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Primitiv?
Nur weil wir es nicht kompliziert machen?


----------



## hunter2701 (11. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> oô *Sig ankuck*
> 
> Ich leg Eier?.. Oh..



wusste ich es doch, bist doch ne alte henne   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jase03 (11. Juni 2008)

woohoo noch 8min dann kann ich weiter wotlk testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (11. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oha, hab ich da was verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Hier schiesst das Telefon auch wie irre bzw. klingelt wie blöd und nur Idioten dran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ne, aber hier kommt heute alles und nix zusammen und vieles geht auch kreuz und quer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Josgasan (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ach ihr männer kennt ja auch nur vier sätze als bedürfnis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





so ist es und so wird es bleiben! ich stehe voll und ganz hinter uns männern! hehe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (11. Juni 2008)

jase03 schrieb:


> woohoo noch 8min dann kann ich weiter wotlk testen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



öhm, klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (11. Juni 2008)

Josgasan schrieb:


> so ist es und so wird es bleiben! *ich stehe voll und ganz hinter uns männern!* hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...




o.O


----------



## jase03 (11. Juni 2008)

server bis 13uhr down -.-


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ach ihr männer kennt ja auch nur vier sätze als bedürfnis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hier mal net allgemeinern bitte^^


----------



## Josgasan (11. Juni 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> o.O







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich meine, das wir männer halt so sind! na und, primitiv ist doch ganz ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (11. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Ne, aber hier kommt heute alles und nix zusammen und vieles geht auch kreuz und quer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Merk ich auch schon, ich komm ja kaum hinterher mit lesen oO


----------



## .Côco (11. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Ne, aber hier kommt heute alles und nix zusammen und vieles geht auch kreuz und quer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Merk ich auch schon, ich komm ja kaum hinterher mit lesen oO


----------



## STAR1988 (11. Juni 2008)

jase03 schrieb:


> server bis 13uhr down -.-


 
wo steht das ? ^^


----------



## Midnighttalker (11. Juni 2008)

warum komm ich nicht ins Spiel?
hab mir nicht alles duchgelesen weil ich ein Idot bin und einfach nur bemuttert werden muss
Antwortet schnell ich glaub mein Char wird sonst gelöscht und das spiel wird nie mehr gehen


----------



## computerblicker (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ach ihr männer kennt ja auch nur vier sätze als bedürfnis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zum Leben reichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> wusste ich es doch, bist doch ne *alte *henne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*Hunter mit Kokosnüssen bewerf* 
_
Klonk!_


----------



## Atropoides (11. Juni 2008)

Josgasan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich meine, das wir männer halt so sind! na und, primitiv ist doch ganz ok
> ...



Sowieso das macht uns zu den machern XD!
Wo die Frauen noch ewig lange überlegen sind wir fertig XD (mit was auch immer omg, Eigentor ftw!)


----------



## Maradil (11. Juni 2008)

Midnighttalker schrieb:


> warum komm ich nicht ins Spiel?
> hab mir nicht alles duchgelesen weil ich ein Idot bin und einfach nur bemuttert werden muss
> Antwortet schnell ich glaub mein Char wird sonst gelöscht und das spiel wird nie mehr gehen



alt und verbraucht


----------



## Atropoides (11. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> alt und verbraucht



So fühle ich mich oft nach einem Saufabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *Hunter mit Kokosnüssen bewerf*
> _
> Klonk!_




xely ist xely ist alt mom mhm bsit ja so alt wie ich xely ist jung xely ist jung^^


----------



## hunter2701 (11. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *Hunter mit Kokosnüssen bewerf*
> _
> Klonk!_




treffer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jase03 (11. Juni 2008)

so dann bis nächste woche alle miteinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


danke an alle für die sinnlosen posts, ich konnte kaum mithalten


----------



## Josgasan (11. Juni 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Sowieso das macht uns zu den machern XD!
> Wo die Frauen noch ewig lange überlegen sind wir fertig XD (mit was auch immer omg, Eigentor ftw!)




/Sign

korrekt! so  und nur so, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hehe


----------



## Atropoides (11. Juni 2008)

Josgasan schrieb:


> /Sign
> 
> korrekt! so  und nur so,
> 
> ...




!


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Habt ihr etwa alle nix zu tun? xD
> 
> Loggt euch ein, noch 12 Minuten xDD



klar.... auf der arbeit?... wo ich kein wow installiert habe?... bzw. wo ich gekündigt bekämm wenn ich den halben tag wow zocke.



Atropoides schrieb:


> Primitiv?
> Nur weil wir es nicht kompliziert machen?



wir machens auch nicht kompliziert ihr männer versteht uns nur nicht weil ihr zu primitiv seit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Josgasan schrieb:


> so ist es und so wird es bleiben! ich stehe voll und ganz hinter uns männern! hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja nee ist klar musst du ja sonst wirst du hier als weichei verschrien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (nee spaß)


----------



## Slavery (11. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> alt und verbraucht



und verdammt unlustig^^


----------



## aimbotuse (11. Juni 2008)

11 uhr und server sind noch nicht on ! die welt geht unter !


----------



## jase03 (11. Juni 2008)

seidseit.de


das heißt primitiv seid *klugscheiß


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> und verdammt unlustig^^



dachte schon er meitn xely damit ^^


----------



## meckermize (11. Juni 2008)

Jeeeeeden Mittwoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (11. Juni 2008)

aimbotuse schrieb:


> 11 uhr und server sind noch nicht on ! die welt geht unter !




Der Himmel stürzt runter, der Himmel stürzt runter *im kreis renn*


----------



## hunter2701 (11. Juni 2008)

@alle Frauen

wenn ihr gelernt habt, wo die fernbedienung hingehört und was abseits ist, dann ändern wir auch unser primitives leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (11. Juni 2008)

Mein Gott lassen die sich heute wieder Zeit.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Josgasan (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> klar.... auf der arbeit?... wo ich kein wow installiert habe?... bzw. wo ich gekündigt bekämm wenn ich den halben tag wow zocke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 LOL ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meckermize (11. Juni 2008)

aimbotuse schrieb:


> 11 uhr und server sind noch nicht on ! die welt geht unter !




Ohje wir werden alle Strebn jetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (11. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> @alle Frauen
> 
> wenn ihr gelernt habt, wo die fernbedienung hingehört und was abseits ist, dann ändern wir auch unser primitives leben
> 
> ...




Aber wenn der Blitzt kommt...


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dachte schon er meitn xely damit ^^



hehe... wie geil... aber dann wäre hier gleich bestimmt das Geschreie groß... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ach ihr männer kennt ja auch nur vier sätze als bedürfnis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auf sowas "reduziert" man sich als Mann nur dann, wenn man sich ständig anhören muß:

- creme dir die Hände ein

- Setz dich zum pinkeln

- welches Kleid gefällt dir besser? (wobei das ne Fangfrage ist! Leute! Glaubt mir! Egal welches ihr wählt es gibt mecker)

- Weißt du noch was ich am 05.03.1931 getragen habe als wir uns das erste mal getroffen haben?
  - Warum nicht?

und und und das könnte man noch um zwei Seiten erweitern!!

Frauen machen das Leben immer unnötig kompliziert! Und noch komplizierter! Möchten dann aber nen Partner der unkomplizert ist, aber keinen der einfache Bedürfnisse hat! Und da kommen wir wieder zu der allseits beliebten Aussage:

Soll doch mal einer diese Frauen verstehen!!^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LutheinArFeiniel (11. Juni 2008)

meckermize schrieb:


> Ohje wir werden alle Strebn jetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oder so *fg*
na ja - warten wir mal weiter - d.h. ich kann schon kochen und putzen, das würd ich sonst erst hinterher machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> klar.... auf der arbeit?... wo ich kein wow installiert habe?... bzw. wo ich gekündigt bekämm wenn ich den halben tag wow zocke.




Nur den halben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   wehe wenn das hier jemals einer installiert..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> @alle Frauen
> 
> wenn ihr gelernt habt, wo die fernbedienung hingehört und was abseits ist, dann ändern wir auch unser primitives leben
> 
> ...



Fernbedienung gehört auf meinen Schreibtisch in Grabschnähe und Abseits kenn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7 Jahre mathematisch-technische Schulausbildung mit 28 Kerlen pro Klasse ftw :>


----------



## jase03 (11. Juni 2008)

"wenn der blizz kommt" ? Oo


----------



## Slavery (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dachte schon er meitn xely damit ^^



1. das würd ich mich erst gar nich traun^^
2. mag ich xely und sie is nich unlustig^^


----------



## LutheinArFeiniel (11. Juni 2008)

> @alle Frauen
> 
> wenn ihr gelernt habt, wo die fernbedienung hingehört und was abseits ist, dann ändern wir auch unser primitives leben smile.gif



1) da wo ICH sie hinlege
2) welches soll ich dir erklären?
das Aktive,
oder das Passive?

*Schiedsrichter(innen)pass rauskram*

und wann änderst du dich?
*mfg*


----------



## Salavora (11. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> @alle Frauen
> 
> wenn ihr gelernt habt, wo die fernbedienung hingehört und was abseits ist, dann ändern wir auch unser primitives leben
> 
> ...



Fernbedienun gehört NICHT auf den Fernsehr sondern dahin, wo man sitzt um fern zu sehen, 
Abseits: SPieler 1 der Manschaft A hat den Ball und spielt zu spieler 2 von Manschaft A. Wenn dieser SPieler 2 hinter den Verteidigern der Manschaft B ist, ist das ein Abseits. (Torwart ist kein Verteidiger!)

Ändert ihr euch jetzt?


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> 1. das würd ich mich erst gar nich traun^^
> 2. mag ich xely und sie is nich unlustig^^



Ich dachte er bezog sich aufs "alt und verbraucht"...^^


----------



## .Côco (11. Juni 2008)

Ich bin mit der Gesamtsituation unzufrieden 



keiner spricht mit mir....keiner hat mich lieb *heul* *mecker* *whine*


----------



## Atropoides (11. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Fernbedienun gehört NICHT auf den Fernsehr sondern dahin, wo man sitzt um fern zu sehen,
> Abseits: SPieler 1 der Manschaft A hat den Ball und spielt zu spieler 2 von Manschaft A. Wenn dieser SPieler 2 hinter den Verteidigern der Manschaft B ist, ist das ein Abseits. (Torwart ist kein Verteidiger!)
> 
> Ändert ihr euch jetzt?



Wikipedia ftw?


----------



## Josgasan (11. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Fernbedienun gehört NICHT auf den Fernsehr sondern dahin, wo man sitzt um fern zu sehen,
> Abseits: SPieler 1 der Manschaft A hat den Ball und spielt zu spieler 2 von Manschaft A. Wenn dieser SPieler 2 hinter den Verteidigern der Manschaft B ist, ist das ein Abseits. (Torwart ist kein Verteidiger!)
> 
> Ändert ihr euch jetzt?





nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (11. Juni 2008)

Josgasan schrieb:


> nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



!


----------



## hunter2701 (11. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Fernbedienung gehört auf meinen Schreibtisch in Grabschnähe und Abseits kenn ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



falsche antwort, die fernbedienung gehört uns männern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so so, dann erkläre uns doch mal abseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (11. Juni 2008)

ich mag Frauen ^^ so wie sie sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *rrrrrrrrrrr*


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

Habe auch nen Schiri-Schein von früher und ich war Trainer einer Jugendmannschaft... 

Damit das jetzt ein für alle mal klar ist:

*Abseits ist es, wenn der Schiri pfeift!*

So und nicht anders  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jase03 (11. Juni 2008)

Kil Jaeden soll ma on kommen hier :/


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Juni 2008)

Visoth schrieb:


> Ich halt das nicht mehr aus gogogogogogogogo



Ruhe bewahren! Keine Panic! Die Nachtelfen bitte auf die Bäume flüchten, die Tauren blasen sich nen Gnom als Rettungsring auf, Ingis haben beamfreigabe und der Rest stirbt bitte mit Anstand!^ ^


----------



## hunter2701 (11. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Fernbedienun gehört NICHT auf den Fernsehr sondern dahin, wo man sitzt um fern zu sehen,
> Abseits: SPieler 1 der Manschaft A hat den Ball und spielt zu spieler 2 von Manschaft A. Wenn dieser SPieler 2 hinter den Verteidigern der Manschaft B ist, ist das ein Abseits. (Torwart ist kein Verteidiger!)
> 
> Ändert ihr euch jetzt?



absolut falsch, 6 setzen


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hier mal net allgemeinern bitte^^



würde ich nie tun ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich immer regel



Atropoides schrieb:


> Sowieso das macht uns zu den machern XD!
> Wo die Frauen noch ewig lange überlegen sind wir fertig XD (mit was auch immer omg, Eigentor ftw!)



klar wir machens aber richtig bei euch fällt bsp. das regal nach ein paar stunden wieder auseinander  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



hunter2701 schrieb:


> @alle Frauen
> 
> wenn ihr gelernt habt, wo die fernbedienung hingehört und was abseits ist, dann ändern wir auch unser primitives leben
> 
> ...



das bezweifel ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ich leg die fernbedienung immer auf den tisch und ich weiß ungefähr was abseits ist hab auch irgentwann mal fußball gespielt


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich bin mit der Gesamtsituation unzufrieden
> 
> 
> 
> keiner spricht mit mir....keiner hat mich lieb *heul* *mecker* *whine*




Aber ich spreche doch mit dir?!? Bin ich "Nichts"?!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (11. Juni 2008)

LutheinArFeiniel schrieb:


> 1) da wo ICH sie hinlege
> 2) welches soll ich dir erklären?
> das Aktive,
> oder das Passive?
> ...




beide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Ich dachte er bezog sich aufs "alt und verbraucht"...^^




hab ich auch^^


----------



## LutheinArFeiniel (11. Juni 2008)

*grundsätzliches*

Die Grundregel des Abseits (Schweiz eher: Offside) entstand bereits 1863 in England. Damals waren noch nicht einmal die Größe der Tore oder der Spielfelder und die Anzahl der Spieler festgelegt. Die Begründung war, es sei unfair, hinter dem Rücken des Gegners ein Tor zu erzielen. Die Regel soll auch verhindern, dass sich ein angreifender Feldspieler in der Nähe des gegnerischen Tors platziert, auf den Ball wartet und ihn dann mühelos einschiebt. Damals mussten noch mindestens drei verteidigende Spieler zwischen der Torlinie und dem Angreifer positioniert sein.

Seit 1907 ist Abseits in der eigenen Spielfeldhälfte nicht mehr möglich. Bei Abstoß und Eckstoß gab es kein Abseits, beim Einwurf schon. Das wurde aber 1920 aufgehoben. Die heute gültigen Abseitsregeln wurden 1925 festgelegt. Seit 1990 ist gleiche Höhe kein Abseits mehr.


 Abseitsposition  :Im Fußball nimmt ein angreifender Spieler eine Abseitsposition ein, wenn alle folgenden Bedingungen erfüllt sind:

Ein angreifender Spieler ist im Abseits, wenn im Moment der Ballabgabe 
er in der gegnerischen Hälfte ist, 
er der gegnerischen Torlinie näher als der Ball ist (Rückpässe führen also nie zu einer Abseitsposition), 
höchstens ein gegnerischer Spieler seiner Torlinie näher ist als er (in den meisten Fällen ist dieses der Torwart) und 
der Ball von einem Mitspieler der eigenen Mannschaft abgespielt wird. 
Ausnahme: Beim Einwurf, Abstoß oder Eckstoß ist die Abseitsregel außer Kraft gesetzt.

Wird der Ball, der von einem Mitspieler kam, durch einen Gegenspieler unabsichtlich abgefälscht oder prallt er von einem angeschossenen Gegenspieler unabsichtlich ab, so steht der Spieler - sofern die anderen Voraussetzungen zutreffen - im Abseits.

Können mehrere Spieler einen Ball annehmen und standen zum Zeitpunkt der Ballabgabe nicht alle im Abseits, so muss der Schiedsrichter warten, welcher Spieler den Ball annimmt, bevor er seine Entscheidung trifft (&#8222;wait and see&#8220. Ist nach Ansicht des Schiedsrichters nur der im Abseits stehende Spieler in der Lage, den Ball anzunehmen, so soll er unmittelbar auf Abseits entscheiden.

Bei der Beurteilung der Abseitsstellung zählen alle verteidigenden Spieler, unabhängig davon, ob sie sich auf dem Platz befinden oder nicht. Davon ausgenommen sind nur die Spieler, welche den Platz mit Zustimmung des Schiedsrichters (z.B. zur Behandlung einer Verletzung) verlassen haben.


 Regeln ie Abseitsposition an sich ist noch kein Regelverstoß. Ein solcher wird sie erst, wenn der im Abseits stehende Spieler aktiv in das Spielgeschehen eingreift. Als Eingriff gilt das Spielen/Berühren des Balles, das Beeinflussen eines Gegners in der aktuellen Spielsituation (z. B. Sichtbehinderung) und das Ziehen eines Vorteils aus der Abseitsstellung, wenn ein von Latte, Pfosten oder Gegner abprallender Ball gespielt wird. Der angreifende Spieler begeht keine Regelübertretung, wenn seine Mannschaft einen Eckstoß, Einwurf oder Abstoß ausführt. Sobald aber der Ball danach von einem weiteren Mitspieler gespielt wird, kann der Angreifer sich wieder im Abseits befinden.

Spieler der verteidigenden Mannschaft dürfen das Feld nicht verlassen, tun sie es dennoch, werden sie bei der Beurteilung der Abseitsstellung so betrachtet, als stünden sie auf der eigenen Torlinie. Damit soll der verteidigenden Mannschaft die Möglichkeit genommen werden, absichtlich eine Abseitsstellung auszulösen, die eigentlich gar nicht vorhanden ist. Das absichtliche Verlassen des Platzes ohne Zustimmung des Schiedsrichters zieht zudem eine Verwarnung (Gelbe Karte) nach sich.

Einem angreifenden Spieler, der sich in Abseitsstellung befindet, ist es hingegen ausnahmsweise gestattet, den Platz ohne Zustimmung des Schiedsrichters zu verlassen um sich der Abseitsstellung zu entziehen. Allerdings muss er zum Wiedereintritt in das Spiel warten, bis die Situation geklärt ist und der Schiedsrichter dem Wiedereintritt zustimmt.

Bei einem Regelverstoß spricht man von Abseits, ansonsten liegt kein Abseits vor. Die alte Sprachregelung, in der von aktivem und passivem Abseits gesprochen wurde, entfällt.

Die Schwierigkeit für den Schiedsrichter, auf Abseits oder kein Abseits zu entscheiden, liegt in der Abwägung, ob in einer Spielsituation eine Abseitsposition vorliegt und ob ein Spieleingriff erfolgt. Jedes Abspiel zieht eine neue Spielsituation nach sich. Diese Auslegung führt des Öfteren zu Diskussionen, wann eine neue Spielsituation entsteht.

Erkennt der Schiedsrichter auf Abseits, spricht er der gegnerischen Mannschaft einen indirekten Freistoß zu. Dieser muss an der Stelle ausgeführt werden, an der sich der Spieler zum Zeitpunkt der Ballabgabe in Abseitsposition befand. Beim Abseits handelt es sich um einen technischen Regelverstoß, nicht um ein verbotenes Spiel (Foul) oder unsportliches Verhalten. Darum kann es wegen Abseits nie eine Disziplinarstrafe (persönliche Strafe), Verwarnung oder Platzverweis (Rote Karte) gegen den Spieler geben.


*gähnt*
ja, ds is nich von mir, aber warum selbst erklären *fg*


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hab ich auch^^



Wir verstehen uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> klar wir machens aber richtig bei euch fällt bsp. das regal nach ein paar stunden wieder auseinander
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bitte dich, du weißt das das nicht stimmt.
Wie oft habe ich gesehen wie Frauen an Möbelstücken eines schwedischen Möbelhauses gescheitert sind.

Bei mir stehen bisher alle Möbel noch die ich zusammen gebaut habe.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Wir verstehen uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



^^

naja ich bin grad mal paar tage älter und bin jung also kann das schon net sein^^


----------



## LutheinArFeiniel (11. Juni 2008)

ich bin so oder so die Oma hier *g*

und ich denk, dann mach ich jetzt Wäsche, 
noch regnet es nicht - also kann sie draußen trocknen....

vielleicht läufts nachher!
*winks*


----------



## jase03 (11. Juni 2008)

gäääääääääääääääääääääääääähn king of queens


----------



## Atropoides (11. Juni 2008)

So bb, ich verlasse die tolle Runde mal XD.
Viel Spaß euch allen ^^.


----------



## Slavery (11. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Habe auch nen Schiri-Schein von früher und ich war Trainer einer Jugendmannschaft...
> 
> Damit das jetzt ein für alle mal klar ist:
> 
> ...



Ich bin Stürmer und Abseits ist, wenn ICH es sage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

LutheinArFeiniel schrieb:


> vielleicht läufts nachher!
> *winks*





Atropoides schrieb:


> So bb, ich verlasse die tolle Runde mal XD.
> Viel Spaß euch allen ^^.



Ciao Bella und Bello!^^


----------



## Maradil (11. Juni 2008)

noch 45 minuten bis Mittag ^^

und noch 12 tage dann URLAUB XD

"Und die weißen Wellen schlagen wieder an den Strand, und dann cremen wir uns ein gegen Sonnenbrand, und dann springen wir gemeinsam in die Fluten rein, gluck gluck gluck, aufgetaucht, alle Kinder schrein *AAAAAAAAH* "

*sing*


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich bin Stürmer und Abseits ist, wenn ICH es sage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh, einer von der Meckerfraktion, die es nicht ertragen können, wenn sie zurückgepfiffen werden?!?^^

Bin aber genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und mein Schiri-Dasein liegt auch schon länger zurück...


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Ciao Bella und Bello!^^



man sagt als mann keinem mann bello auser man ist schwul^^


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> noch 45 minuten bis Mittag ^^
> 
> und noch 12 tage dann URLAUB XD
> 
> ...




noch 13 min bis mitag muahahaha^^


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> man sagt als mann keinem mann bello auser man ist schwul^^



Ich hab mich nur ein alten Comic erinnert...

"Ciao Bello..."
"Wieso Bello? Ich bin doch kein Hund..."


----------



## .Côco (11. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Aber ich spreche doch mit dir?!? Bin ich "Nichts"?!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Doch! *umarm*   nur bei den anderen bin ich wohl grad auf /ignore

naja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich komm eh mitn lesen nich nach...geht grad zu krass ab hier und arbeiten muss ich ja auch noch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich, du weißt das das nicht stimmt.
> Wie oft habe ich gesehen wie Frauen an Möbelstücken eines schwedischen Möbelhauses gescheitert sind.
> 
> Bei mir stehen bisher alle Möbel noch die ich zusammen gebaut habe.



meine stehen auch noch alle und ich bekomme die aus schwädischen möbelhäuser immer zusammen
wenn ich auf meinen freund warten müsste, müsste ich lange warten da mach ichs lieber selbst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (11. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Doch! *umarm*   nur bei den anderen bin ich wohl grad auf /ignore
> 
> naja
> 
> ...



bei mir nich ^^ aber du sagst ja auch nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *drück*


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Doch! *umarm*   nur bei den anderen bin ich wohl grad auf /ignore
> 
> naja
> 
> ...



Ich hab die Arbeit erstmal "ad acta" gelegt^^
Mach heute auch denke ich nen "Kurzen", hab keine lust mehr...


----------



## Salavora (11. Juni 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Wikipedia ftw?


Nope. 
3 Jahre ITA Ausbildung (31 in der Klasse, davon 2 Frauen)
2 1/2 Jahre WI Studium (ganze 4 Frauen diesmal im Jahrgang *G*)




.Côco schrieb:


> Doch! *umarm*   nur bei den anderen bin ich wohl grad auf /ignore
> 
> naja
> 
> ...


*auch gerade Arbeitet und deswegen nicht viel Antwortet aber ein schnelles "Hallo!" zuruft, nen Brötchen schnappt, Tee auffüllt und wieder weg ist ^^*


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Doch! *umarm*   nur bei den anderen bin ich wohl grad auf /ignore
> 
> naja
> 
> ...




naja imo ist es eh ruhig

ach ja mumble bello = schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (11. Juni 2008)

Ich mach ja heut auch nen kurzen Tag, da muss ich den kram hier ja noch rigendwie fertig kriegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach ja mumble bello = schöner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, ich widerspreche dir doch gar nicht, ich hab nur den Fehler gemacht mich in meinem kranken Kopf an den "Comic" zu erinnern... Das ihr alle in meine kleine einsame Welt nicht reinschauen könnt, hatte ich ganz vergessen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (11. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> bei mir nich ^^ aber du sagst ja auch nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich sage schon was, aber die anderen sind halt schneller^^


----------



## Maradil (11. Juni 2008)

Coco, mit deiner Jägerin gehts aber auch nich richtig vorwärts oder ? ^^


----------



## Ashen (11. Juni 2008)

WIESOOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSSOSOSOOSSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSSO GEHTTSSNNAANICHT KAJJSJDAJSKFAÄSFDJASDÄ'JASDAKÄLSD JLKASDJASJKDÖLJASJLDASCNMY;XCYxc SVCHIEEEESXISISIEEE!!!!11111eelflffff!!!!sss

MEINASSGH SEVER IS MO=CHE ONÖEIBE!JJJJJJ!JJ!J!


































ps: mimimi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aimbotuse (11. Juni 2008)

gimp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

Ashen schrieb:


> WIESOOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSSOSOSOOSSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSSO GEHTTSSNNAANICHT KAJJSJDAJSKFAÄSFDJASDÄ'JASDAKÄLSD JLKASDJASJKDÖLJASJLDASCNMY;XCYxc SVCHIEEEESXISISIEEE!!!!11111eelflffff!!!!sss
> 
> MEINASSGH SEVER IS MO=CHE ONÖEIBE!JJJJJJ!JJ!J!
> 
> ...



Und ich dachte schon ich hätte nen Schaden!?!^^


----------



## .Côco (11. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Coco, mit deiner Jägerin gehts aber auch nich richtig vorwärts oder ? ^^



Geht halt langsam weil ich immer hier hocke und nicht zuhause vorm rechner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann ist noch fast jeden Abend raid.....und so weiter und so fort..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (11. Juni 2008)

Kann mich auch gerne mal einer ziehen damits schneller geht^^

Freiwillige Vor   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Kann mich auch gerne mal einer ziehen damits schneller geht^^
> 
> Freiwillige Vor
> 
> ...



Falscher Server...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (11. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Falscher Server...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




so was gemeines  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashen (11. Juni 2008)

welch jammer, du armer kannst coco nicht ziehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> so was gemeines
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau!



Ashen schrieb:


> welch jammer, du armer kannst coco nicht ziehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau!


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich sage schon was, aber die anderen sind halt schneller^^



geht mir auch so



Mumble schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon ich hätte nen Schaden!?!^^



genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht



.Côco schrieb:


> Kann mich auch gerne mal einer ziehen damits schneller geht^^
> 
> Freiwillige Vor
> 
> ...



sorry nicht dein server mit dem 70 iger


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Kann mich auch gerne mal einer ziehen damits schneller geht^^
> 
> Freiwillige Vor
> 
> ...


 
Falsche Fraktion!^^

Aber wären wir auf einem Server würd ich dir "Helfen" vielleicht nicht ziehen, aber nach Sturmwind schleifen!^ ^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashen (11. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Falsche Fraktion!^^
> 
> Aber wären wir auf einem Server würd ich dir "Helfen" vielleicht nicht ziehen, aber nach Sturmwind schleifen!^ ^
> 
> ...




Datt heisst Stormwind!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (11. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Kann mich auch gerne mal einer ziehen damits schneller geht^^
> 
> Freiwillige Vor
> 
> ...



richtiger Server, falsche Seite XD


----------



## .Côco (11. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Falsche Fraktion!^^
> 
> Aber wären wir auf einem Server würd ich dir "Helfen" vielleicht nicht ziehen, aber nach Sturmwind schleifen!^ ^
> 
> ...




da wollt ich schon immer mal hin *harharhar*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich würd gern ingame in der Kathedrale heiraten, aber die Gäste zicken noch rum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ausserdem gibts dann eh wieder nen Server-Shutdown....


----------



## Josgasan (11. Juni 2008)

ah ja hab jetz  gestern bei meinem Hexer twink (64) noch + 40 spelldmg auf waffe gemacht!

mal schaun, ob es heut bissl mehr abgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^


----------



## .Côco (11. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> richtiger Server, falsche Seite XD



noch schlimmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Falsche Fraktion!^^
> 
> Aber wären wir auf einem Server würd ich dir "Helfen" vielleicht nicht ziehen, aber nach Sturmwind schleifen!^ ^
> 
> ...


typisch allys halt
mich hat vor ein paar tagen einer verarscht


----------



## Ashen (11. Juni 2008)

Josgasan schrieb:


> ah ja hab jetz  gestern bei meinem Hexer twink (64) noch + 40 spelldmg auf waffe gemacht!
> 
> mal schaun, ob es heut bissl mehr abgeht
> 
> ...




Nein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (11. Juni 2008)

Gnome quietschen aber geil wenn sie sterben XD


----------



## Ashen (11. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Gnome quietschen aber geil wenn sie sterben XD



Nur die männlichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Juni 2008)

Ashen schrieb:


> Datt heisst Stormwind!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jaaaa jaaaaa^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

Ashen schrieb:


> Nur die männlichen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da hab ich jetzt nicht drauf geachtet bei uns rennen immer nur männliche gnome rum und wollen einen killen


----------



## .Côco (11. Juni 2008)

Ashen schrieb:


> Nur die männlichen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Echt? muss ich heut mal drauf achten XD


----------



## hunter2701 (11. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Kann mich auch gerne mal einer ziehen damits schneller geht^^
> 
> Freiwillige Vor
> 
> ...



falsche fraktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (11. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> falsche fraktion
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




So siehts aus....das ist die FALSCHE Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (11. Juni 2008)

Rettet die Bäume - esst mehr Biber


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> So siehts aus....das ist die FALSCHE Seite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir gehören halt zur dunklen Seite der Macht!


----------



## hiddi (11. Juni 2008)

Nethersturm is immer noch off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (11. Juni 2008)

schön für mich...da laufen die Gesprächspartner nicht gleich alle weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Rettet die Bäume - esst mehr Biber


biber schmeckt das?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich glaub nicht und 
bei uns gibts noch mehr als genug bäume  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (11. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Wir gehören halt zur dunklen Seite der Macht!



wenn es bei dir dunkel ist, dann mach doch das licht an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> wenn es bei dir dunkel ist, dann mach doch das licht an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oder den rollo hoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

xeli noch da?^^

so re vom essen^^


----------



## Salavora (11. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Rettet die Bäume - esst mehr Biber



Meint ein Fleischesser zu nem Vegetarier:
Ihr seid ja voll die Umweltsünder!
Vegi: ???
Fleisch: Na, wir, die wir Fleisch essen machen das nicht wegen dem einzigartigen Geschmack (etc.) sondern um die Umwelt zu schonen! Die Tiere atmen nämlich den Sauerstoff weg! Und wir machen die Platt und essen die, so wird weniger Sauerstoff verbraucht.
Vegi: und warum sind wir dann Umweltsünder?
Fleisch: Na, weil ihr die grünen Dinger weg eßt, die den Sauerstoff herstellen!


(und nicht: For Pony, sonder For Pinguin! ;-))


----------



## hunter2701 (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> xeli noch da?^^
> 
> so re vom essen^^



ja sind noch ein paar da, ach ja wb

stehst wohl auf xeli^^ hast eh keine chance  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (11. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Kann mich auch gerne mal einer ziehen damits schneller geht^^
> 
> Freiwillige Vor
> 
> ...


Komm in den Sturm, da hast Du dann zumindest immer n Tank und ne Schurkin an Deiner Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (11. Juni 2008)

MITTAAAAG XD

bis später ^^


----------



## .Côco (11. Juni 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Komm in den Sturm, da hast Du dann zumindest immer n Tank und ne Schurkin an Deiner Seite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auf Pere hab ich nen persönlichen Heilpala an der Seite und nen Hexer....der tank kommt nur nicht nach die Schnarchnase.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> ja sind noch ein paar da, ach ja wb
> 
> stehst wohl auf xeli^^ hast eh keine chance
> 
> ...



mhm wer weis vllt ja vllt nein ^^

naja sie ist halt lange weg ohne was zu schrieben

@sala interessant^^

pingus ftw^^


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

So ihr Lieben, macht's gut!!!

Bin für's erste W-E-C-H!!!

FEIER"ABEND"!


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (11. Juni 2008)

bye mumble 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

Bah.. Arbeit inc... ih!
Naja.. in zehn Mins gehts erst mal essen.. weil das mit dem Biber hat mich grad irgendwie hungrig gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Rettet die Bäume - esst mehr Biber



......kürschnern nicht vergessen wenn man schonmal dabei ist..... Biberpelze sind beliebt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Josgasan (11. Juni 2008)

LOOL feierabend, und das um 12 uhr mittags!


elende "pläuschler"

sag ich da nnur..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Juni 2008)

Josgasan schrieb:


> LOOL feierabend, und das um 12 uhr mittags!
> 
> 
> elende "pläuschler"
> ...



...und das an nem Mittwoch!! Freitag würd ich ja verstehen! Ja ja das arbeitende Volk spaltet sich grad in Voll- und Teilzeitkräfte!^^


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

Josgasan schrieb:


> LOOL feierabend, und das um 12 uhr mittags!
> 
> 
> elende "pläuschler"
> ...




Naja, ich fang um 6.00Uhr an... mache heute nen "Kurzen" und spare mir die Mittagspause... 
Und schon passt's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt bin ich aber endgültig weg!


----------



## Dragonsdeath (11. Juni 2008)

juchuh wieder mittwoch spamm tag^^
uupss hab ich das grade laut gesagt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (11. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Naja, ich fang um 6.00Uhr an... mache heute nen "Kurzen" und spare mir die Mittagspause...
> Und schon passt's
> 
> 
> ...



Um die Zeit schlaf ich noch seelenruhig...ich fang erst um 9 Uhr an. (Um komm meist erst um halb zehn bei der arbeit rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Heute geh ich dafür dann auch gleich noch eher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> juchuh wieder mittwoch spamm tag^^
> uupss hab ich das grade laut gesagt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nix spam, unterhaltung für den langweiligen arbeitstag...???
oder auch für die/den unmotivierte/n arbeitnehmer/in


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (11. Juni 2008)

Hier gehts um 7 los, und denn bis halb 4. Dafür haben wir Freitag immer einen Kurzen(Arbeitstag^^). Aber meine Arbeit für heute ist erledigt ,jetzt heißt es rumbummeln, und mal schaun was der Tag noch so bringt ^^


----------



## Salavora (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> @sala interessant^^
> 
> pingus ftw^^


Auf jeden Fall!!


Gleitzeit ftw!
Wenn nen Raid am Vorabend war, schlaf ich was länger und bin auch erst so gegen 8 im Büro, ansonsten kanns auch mal 7 sein. 
Nur muss ich dann auch 9h da bleiben (einschl. 1h Mittagspause)... was mir frühestens um 16 Uhr einen Feierabend beschert... *will auch um 12 gehen können*


----------



## .Côco (11. Juni 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Hier gehts um 7 los, und denn bis halb 4. Dafür haben wir Freitag immer einen Kurzen(Arbeitstag^^). Aber meine Arbeit für heute ist erledigt ,jetzt heißt es rumbummeln, und mal schaun was der Tag noch so bringt ^^



Was machst du beruflich? solche arbeitszeiten wünsch ich mir derzeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nix spam, unterhaltung für den langweiligen arbeitstag...???
> oder auch für die/den unmotivierte/n arbeitnehmer/in


so kann man Spamm auch umschreiben xDD


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

arbeitszeit von montags - donnerstags 7:15 - 16:15 uhr (von 12-13 uhr mittagspause)
freitags 7:15 - 14:45 uhr (von 12-13 uhr mittagspause)

ich kann mich also eigentlich nicht beschweren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

mir ist langweilig -.-

wegen arbeitszeiten^^

7.30 anfangen 16.00 nach hause


----------



## Dragonsdeath (11. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Was machst du beruflich? solche arbeitszeiten wünsch ich mir derzeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja ungefähr diese "arbeitszeiten" treffen auch auf mich als schüler zu xDD


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> so kann man Spamm auch umschreiben xDD


na klar immer zu gunsten ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) von einem selbst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> na klar immer zu gunsten (
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gutes motto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> gutes motto
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nur situationsbedingtes gutes motto  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aplizzier (11. Juni 2008)

Ach habt ihr es gut . Und ich muss um 3 zur Arbeit


----------



## Thug (11. Juni 2008)

Welche Realms fehlen denn noch alles?  Ich weiss nur dass Nethersturm nicht online ist....


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (11. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Was machst du beruflich? solche arbeitszeiten wünsch ich mir derzeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich repariere Desktop PCs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss hier meine 12 Stück am Tag machen, die meist schon vorm Mittag fertig sind und dann wird es ruhiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja Gleitzeit haben wir auch ,von 7 bis 9 aber da ich eher gerne früh Heim gehe stempel ich morgens schon immer um 7 ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Ruffy


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

so geh jetzt mal eine rauchen

bis nachher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## qwerty103 (11. Juni 2008)

wann soll den der spass wieder anfangen...wrm steht da keine info von blizz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nur situationsbedingtes gutes motto
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du hast auch immer nen gegenspruch parat was?^^


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

qwerty103 schrieb:


> wann soll den der spass wieder anfangen...wrm steht da keine info von blizz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wir sitzen auf arbeit also keine ahnung wann wow wieder funktioniert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
heut abend wenn ich dann zocken möchte funktionierts wieder also irgentwann um 19 - 20 uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> du hast auch immer nen gegenspruch parat was?^^


nur wenn ich möchte.
und im moment bin ich so drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wir sitzen auf arbeit also keine ahnung wann wow wieder funktioniert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


immer den eigenen vorteil in betracht ziehen ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nur wenn ich möchte.
> und im moment bin ich so drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hehe


----------



## hunter2701 (11. Juni 2008)

Arbeitszeit: montag-donnerstag von 7 - 16.30 freitag von 7 -10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und natürlich gleitzeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gehe mal mit jenny eine rauchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

ist aber nicht böse gemeint bin nur gut drauf.
die sonne scheint, es ist schön warm und ich kann mit meinen pferdies nach der arbeit in den wald reiten


----------



## .Côco (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wir sitzen auf arbeit also keine ahnung wann wow wieder funktioniert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ist bei mir auch so....wenn ich um 19 Uhr heim komme geht alles wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wir sitzen auf arbeit also keine ahnung wann wow wieder funktioniert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hast du ne tgesagt du rauchst net bei der arbeit tztztz^^


----------



## Josgasan (11. Juni 2008)

arbeitszeit bei mir ca.   7.45  bis 16.15!



dasr eicht ^^


----------



## Salavora (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ist aber nicht böse gemeint bin nur gut drauf.
> die sonne scheint, es ist schön warm und ich kann mit meinen pferdies nach der arbeit in den wald reiten


*rausschaut* *Wolkenverangen, es sieht aus, als wenns bald regnet...*
Wo biste? bzw. wo ist das gute Wetter von gestern hingeflüchtet? ;-)


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

doch stimmt ja auch ich geh jetzt an mein auto mach mir ne zigarette (tabak und stopfmachine), ne leichte natürlich sonst fall ich um und dann ist gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> doch stimmt ja auch ich geh jetzt an mein auto mach mir ne zigarette (tabak und stopfmachine), ne leichte natürlich sonst fall ich um und dann ist gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne leichte was?^^


----------



## Ladislaus (11. Juni 2008)

also wen ihr schon alle von arbeitszeiten schreibt dann ich auch noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

montag: von 08.15 bis 11.45 uhr 

dienstag: von 10.00 bis 14.50 uhr von 11.45 bis 13.00 uhr mittag

mittwoch: von 10.00 bis 16.50 uhr von 11.45 bis 13.00 uhr mittag

donnerstag: frei

freitag: frei




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber die freitage muss ich zum lernen einsetzten, will doch nicht durchfallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nur schade dass das noch nicht so weit ist, muss mich noch ein wenig gedulden bis ich diese zeiten hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und noch guten hunger die noch nicht gegessen haben

LG


----------



## .Côco (11. Juni 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> also wen ihr schon alle von arbeitszeiten schreibt dann ich auch noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



JETZT bin ich neidisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Arbeitszeiten:

Mo - Do.  09:00 - 18:00 (halbe Stunde Pause)
Fr.          09:00 - 16:00 ( -"- )


----------



## Dragonsdeath (11. Juni 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> also wen ihr schon alle von arbeitszeiten schreibt dann ich auch noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


UUUiiiihhh will auch xDD
schule is boring 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladislaus (11. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> JETZT bin ich neidisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



musst nicht, die hab ich ja noch nicht, aber wen ich denke dass das so wird ab Februar 09 dann WOOOHOOO

jetzt hab ich auch solche arbeitszeiten 

MO-FR von 08.00 bis 17.30 uhr von 12.00 bis 13.15 uhr mittag

also musst nicht neidisch sein "jetzt"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (11. Juni 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> musst nicht, die hab ich ja noch nicht, aber wen ich denke dass das so wird ab Februar 09 dann WOOOHOOO
> 
> jetzt hab ich auch solche arbeitszeiten
> 
> ...


na dann will ich deinen doch net xDD
zumindest NOCH net^^


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

von 9 uhr bis 16 uhr ist ja doch gar net so schlimm^^


----------



## Ladislaus (11. Juni 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> UUUiiiihhh will auch xDD
> schule is boring
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jo das ist doch bei mir auch schule dann wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ist doch gechillt bissel in die schule, nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

Wie sie alle wieder rumjammern^^
Ich sitz hier teilweise um zwanzig nach sieben noch! Man man man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladislaus (11. Juni 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> na dann will ich deinen doch net xDD
> zumindest NOCH net^^




hehe jo, ich finds auch sch***** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich hab immer im hinterkopf das es so wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Josgasan (11. Juni 2008)

würd ich auch meinen...


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> *rausschaut* *Wolkenverangen, es sieht aus, als wenns bald regnet...*
> Wo biste? bzw. wo ist das gute Wetter von gestern hingeflüchtet? ;-)


im schönen saarland ists auch schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Natsumee schrieb:


> ne leichte was?^^


ja hab bei dem wetter eh ab und an problem mit em kreislauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (11. Juni 2008)

naja muss wieder los zur schule-.-^^
cya


----------



## Ladislaus (11. Juni 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> naja muss wieder los zur schule-.-^^
> cya



cu viel spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> cu viel spass
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oh bist du aber gemein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladislaus (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> oh bist du aber gemein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ne ne, er geht doch gern zur schule, das ist doch sicher mit abstand das lockerste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> oh bist du aber gemein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



warum schule ist ja mal easy^^


----------



## Ladislaus (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> warum schule ist ja mal easy^^




das mein ich doch auch ^^ ich verweise mal auf meine schulzeiten von oben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (11. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wie sie alle wieder rumjammern^^
> Ich sitz hier teilweise um zwanzig nach sieben noch! Man man man
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du kommst ja auch aus bayern und hast nix anderes verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (11. Juni 2008)

Mich auch mal einklink und Hallo sag...

Scheiss Tag heute ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habt ja noch nich viel zustande bekommen heut


----------



## hunter2701 (11. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Mich auch mal einklink und Hallo sag...
> 
> Scheiss Tag heute ne?
> 
> ...



ruven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na hast du die ganze zeit nur gespannt oder bist du wirklich jetzt erst on?


----------



## Ladislaus (11. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Habt ja noch nich viel zustande bekommen heut




wie meinste das jetzt genau ^^


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Mich auch mal einklink und Hallo sag...
> 
> Scheiss Tag heute ne?
> 
> ...



man wo warst du ?? -.-


----------



## Ladislaus (11. Juni 2008)

ach verdammt, hetzt dann wieder anfangen...

ich bekomm jetzt dann einen herben zusammenschiss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von meiner chefin ...

*wegrenn*

... hilfe


----------



## Dragonsdeath (11. Juni 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> ne ne, er geht doch gern zur schule, das ist doch sicher mit abstand das lockerste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sometimes aber nicht oft bei meiner schule^^



Natsumee schrieb:


> warum schule ist ja mal easy^^


naja elfte ist nit gerade soo easy xDD

PS: grade info und dabei aufn lehrer zu warten deshlab nochmal on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (11. Juni 2008)

naja unsere Buchhalterin hat ne email geöffnet mit dem ZBot Virus... war den ganzen morgen damit beschäftigt das System zu retten... *arg*
sonst noch nix geschafft bekommen... absolut mieser Tag! War also den ganzen morgen nich hier um die Frage zu beantworten! 

Sehe nur das ich nich mal 20 Seiten geschafft habt! Ihr Pfeiffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ausserdem hatten wir Illidan gestern auf 3% und dann dreht der Penner sich und heilt sich wieder auf 12% also iss die ganze Woche schon scheisse...


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

bei mir ist es schon seit 9 tage der grösste scheis naja hoffe morgen wirds besser

ach ja ruven schau mal meine sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

na wir haben aber doch immer gemotzt als wir noch zur schule gingen von wegen scheiss schule und so.
ja klar im nachhinein wär ich jetzt auch lieber noch in der schule


----------



## Ladislaus (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> na wir haben aber doch immer gemotzt als wir noch zur schule gingen von wegen scheiss schule und so.
> ja klar im nachhinein wär ich jetzt auch lieber noch in der schule



siehst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich freu mich schon auf Feb 09  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

peace


----------



## Maradil (11. Juni 2008)

REEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

wie nix zusatande bekommen, immerhin 20 Seiten


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> na wir haben aber doch immer gemotzt als wir noch zur schule gingen von wegen scheiss schule und so.
> ja klar im nachhinein wär ich jetzt auch lieber noch in der schule




ich fand die schule imme rbesser^^


----------



## Ladislaus (11. Juni 2008)

puhh zum glück kommt die chefin noch nicht gleich....

kann ich es evtl noch retten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*betet für mich* ^^ das ich nicht zu herbe drunter komm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

danke schon mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> puhh zum glück kommt die chefin noch nicht gleich....
> 
> kann ich es evtl noch retten
> 
> ...




um was gehts?^^

ach ja bis jetzt 26 seiten geschrieben haben bei 462 angefangen hey bald 500 dan kriegt xely was ^^


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> puhh zum glück kommt die chefin noch nicht gleich....
> 
> kann ich es evtl noch retten
> 
> ...



Was hast gemacht? Kaffee der Chefin weggesoffen? Kopierer zweckentfremdet?


----------



## picollo0071 (11. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Was hast gemacht? Kaffee der Chefin weggesoffen? Kopierer zweckentfremdet?


Oder den Kopierer gefressen und den kaffee zweckentfremdet?

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Hanneh (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich fand die schule imme rbesser^^



also einerseits war schule schon irgendwie cooler als den ganzen tag zu knechten, aber ... irgendwie vergess i des am ende des monats dann immer wieder wenn die überweisung erfolgt isch :-D dann bin i froh kein schüler mehr zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladislaus (11. Juni 2008)

nene geht um geld ^^

naja es sind in der bürokasse eben 100.- zu viel drinnen... aber das ist net gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal sehen wie sie es aufnimmt...

*hoffen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanneh (11. Juni 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> nene geht um geld ^^
> 
> naja es sind in der bürokasse eben 100.- zu viel drinnen... aber das ist net gut
> 
> ...



zuviel isch doch besser als zu wenig oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (11. Juni 2008)

zu VIEL?!?
Nimm das überschüssige einfach raus und schicks mir. Ich kümmere mich dann um dieses "Problem"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Maradil (11. Juni 2008)

WEBE Mara, wir haben dich vermisst

*Selbstgespräch führ*


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> nene geht um geld ^^
> 
> naja es sind in der bürokasse eben 100.- zu viel drinnen... aber das ist net gut
> 
> ...



zu viel ist aber nicht so schlimm wie zu wenig


----------



## hunter2701 (11. Juni 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> nene geht um geld ^^
> 
> naja es sind in der bürokasse eben 100.- zu viel drinnen... aber das ist net gut
> 
> ...



sie wird dir den arsch bis zum hals aufreissen, dir deine eier abschneiden und gegen deine mandeln austauschen, danach schneidet sie dir die ohren ab, takkert diese an ihr pinwand, anschliessend holt sie ihren baseball-schläger raus und wird dich damit mal so richtig verwöhnen und wenn sie dann mit dir fertig ist, hängt sie dich an die wäscheleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (11. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> WEBE Mara, wir haben dich vermisst
> 
> *Selbstgespräch führ*



fällt gar nich auf, wenn du weg bist, ist dann eigentlich wie immer..... ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladislaus (11. Juni 2008)

ja das ist so, aber gibt trotzdem einen zusammenschiss, von wegen ich kann es nicht und so... bla bla...^^

aber evtl kann es auch sein das sie mir aus ihrem geldsack 100 zuviel gegeben hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja mal abwarten und tee trinken und dann mal erwähnen das es so ist wen sie kommt 


nunja, was habt ihr zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

lg


----------



## Ladislaus (11. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> sie wird dir den arsch bis zum hals aufreissen, dir deine eier abschneiden und gegen deine mandeln austauschen, danach schneidet sie dir die ohren ab, takkert diese an ihr pinwand, anschliessend holt sie ihren baseball-schläger raus und wird dich damit mal so richtig verwöhnen und wenn sie dann mit dir fertig ist, hängt sie dich an die wäscheleine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mein gott was hast du für vorstellungen ^^ da sag ich nur ---> LOL irgendwie krankhaft ^^ sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> sie wird dir den arsch bis zum hals aufreissen, dir deine eier abschneiden und gegen deine mandeln austauschen, danach schneidet sie dir die ohren ab, takkert diese an ihr pinwand, anschliessend holt sie ihren baseball-schläger raus und wird dich damit mal so richtig verwöhnen und wenn sie dann mit dir fertig ist, hängt sie dich an die wäscheleine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nix da.. die Ohren kriegt der Ohrensammler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Mara stups*


----------



## Hanneh (11. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> sie wird dir den arsch bis zum hals aufreissen, dir deine eier abschneiden und gegen deine mandeln austauschen, danach schneidet sie dir die ohren ab, takkert diese an ihr pinwand, anschliessend holt sie ihren baseball-schläger raus und wird dich damit mal so richtig verwöhnen und wenn sie dann mit dir fertig ist, hängt sie dich an die wäscheleine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da hat aber einer entweder schlecht geschlafen ... oder einfach zuviel phantasie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevos (11. Juni 2008)

und was bringt das ding?....


----------



## hunter2701 (11. Juni 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> mein gott was hast du für vorstellungen ^^ da sag ich nur ---> LOL irgendwie krankhaft ^^ sorry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



noch sagst du krank, warte mal ab wenn deine chefin kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (11. Juni 2008)

Mahlzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (11. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



vergiss es, uns hat hier keiner vermisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladislaus (11. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> noch sagst du krank, warte mal ab wenn deine chefin kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lol du machst mir angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

soll ich lieber gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

was habt ihr so zu tun... bei mir ist voll ödee ^^


----------



## hunter2701 (11. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> vergiss es, uns hat hier keiner vermisst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach ihr wart beide weg?
hätte mir eigentlich auffallen müssen, dass kaum spam da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Josgasan (11. Juni 2008)

auch nicht gerade viel mehr!
....



jo noch 2  1/2 h !


----------



## hunter2701 (11. Juni 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> lol du machst mir angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



noch ist dir öde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich gib dir mal einen tip, wenn sie dich angrinst und ohne etwas zu sagen in ihr büro an einen schrank geht, dann .....LAUF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Josgasan (11. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> noch ist dir öde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würd ich auch sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

wb an alle naja mara du warst bevor du weg gegangen bsit hast ja kaum was gesagt und was mit luvi??


----------



## Ladislaus (11. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> noch ist dir öde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




haha so geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werds mir merken ^^

tolle arbeit darf ich atm verrichten...

wo bleibt eigentlich natsu ^^ und ruven schon wieder am viren abtöten ^^? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> sie wird dir den arsch bis zum hals aufreissen, dir deine eier abschneiden und gegen deine mandeln austauschen, danach schneidet sie dir die ohren ab, takkert diese an ihr pinwand, anschliessend holt sie ihren baseball-schläger raus und wird dich damit mal so richtig verwöhnen und wenn sie dann mit dir fertig ist, hängt sie dich an die wäscheleine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ANGST!!!

erst unser komischer vampie freund und jetzt fängst du auch noch an zum physcho zu werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ANGST!!!


----------



## Ladislaus (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ANGST!!!
> 
> erst unser komischer vampie freund und jetzt fängst du auch noch an zum physcho zu werden
> 
> ...




/sign (schreibt man doch so oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?)


----------



## Slavery (11. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> vergiss es, uns hat hier keiner vermisst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum nur?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (11. Juni 2008)

hm, weil Xely und ich die ganze Zeit schweinische Sachen über PN schreiben, da komm ich nich dazu hier groß was zu schreiben ^^

noch 2,5 Stunden -.- ich hab nix zu tun, glaub ich zumindest, ich guck schon n ganzen Tag Scrubs auf kino.to


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

oh seit doch nicht so furchtbar pöse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> hm, weil Xely und ich die ganze Zeit schweinische Sachen über PN schreiben, da komm ich nich dazu hier groß was zu schreiben ^^




Es gibt noch eine Xely? Wo? *Hackebeil holn geh*


----------



## Slavery (11. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> hm, weil Xely und ich die ganze Zeit schweinische Sachen über PN schreiben, da komm ich nich dazu hier groß was zu schreiben ^^



Och du ganz übler Aufreisser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ja anscheinend gibts noch eine Xely 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladislaus (11. Juni 2008)

so muss nun bissel arbeiten schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bis später... ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> /sign (schreibt man doch so oder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja schreibt man so


----------



## Ladislaus (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ja schreibt man so




dank dir...


----------



## hunter2701 (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ANGST!!!
> 
> erst unser komischer vampie freund und jetzt fängst du auch noch an zum physcho zu werden
> 
> ...



brauchst doch keine angst haben, bin doch voll normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur weil ich bei den filmen kettensägenmassaker, psycho und the hills has eays lache?


----------



## hunter2701 (11. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Och du ganz übler Aufreisser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bestimmt heisst seine gummipuppe so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> brauchst doch keine angst haben, bin doch voll normal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



hunter2701 schrieb:


> bestimmt heisst seine gummipuppe so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der war nicht schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (11. Juni 2008)

hm was gibts hier noch zu spamen?

sind die server noch offline? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (11. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> brauchst doch keine angst haben, bin doch voll normal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*klugscheiß mode an*

nich eays, sonder eyes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*klugscheiß mode aus*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> hm was gibts hier noch zu spamen?
> 
> sind die server noch offline?
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

ehm ich bin shcon da nur werd ich seit 11.45 uhr so ziemlich ignoriert -.-


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ehm ich bin shcon da nur werd ich seit 11.45 uhr so ziemlich ignoriert -.-


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (11. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> brauchst doch keine angst haben, bin doch voll normal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sagt dir der Film: "Der Tote auf der Wäscheleine" etwas? Hab ihn bis dato noch nicht gesehen.. aber an den musste ich gerade denken, gerade im Zusammenhang mit dem "...und dann hängt sie dich auf die WÄscheleine" ^^


@ Kapper: Wir arbeiten hier (fast) alle und gehen deswegen sicherlich nicht on.. selbst wenn die Server on wären.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

naja in 2 stunden bin ich erlöst


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja in 2 stunden bin ich erlöst


von uns?


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja in 2 stunden bin ich erlöst



*stups stups*


----------



## Josgasan (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ehm ich bin shcon da nur werd ich seit 11.45 uhr so ziemlich ignoriert -.-




du armer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (11. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Sagt dir der Film: "Der Tote auf der Wäscheleine" etwas? Hab ihn bis dato noch nicht gesehen.. aber an den musste ich gerade denken, gerade im Zusammenhang mit dem "...und dann hängt sie dich auf die WÄscheleine" ^^
> 
> 
> @ Kapper: Wir arbeiten hier (fast) alle und gehen deswegen sicherlich nicht on.. selbst wenn die Server on wären.



1. das heißt Kaaper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. ich arbeite auch noch
3. war es ehr ne scherz frage weil wenn die server wieder laufen wird es hier immer etwas ruhiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

ne von der arbeit

und was heist hier stups stups? ...


----------



## hunter2701 (11. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Sagt dir der Film: "Der Tote auf der Wäscheleine" etwas? Hab ihn bis dato noch nicht gesehen.. aber an den musste ich gerade denken, gerade im Zusammenhang mit dem "...und dann hängt sie dich auf die WÄscheleine" ^^
> 
> 
> @ Kapper: Wir arbeiten hier (fast) alle und gehen deswegen sicherlich nicht on.. selbst wenn die Server on wären.



du musst mal the ring gucken, da spielt meine schwester mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> du musst mal the ring gucken, da spielt meine schwester mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das war jetzt aber gemein!!
wenn du die tusse meinst die immer aus em fernseher krabbelt


----------



## Salavora (11. Juni 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> 1. das heißt Kaaper
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


zu 1. Sry, hatte an Cup und Cupper gedacht ^^
zu 2. und 3. Stimmt, is was ruihger geworden.


----------



## hunter2701 (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ehm ich bin shcon da nur werd ich seit 11.45 uhr so ziemlich ignoriert -.-



wer sind sie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> das war jetzt aber gemein!!
> wenn du die tusse meinst die immer aus em fernseher krabbelt



ach, hat sie sich schon bei dir vorgestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (11. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> zu 1. Sry, hatte an Cup und Cupper gedacht ^^
> zu 2. und 3. Stimmt, is was ruihger geworden.



macht nix bin ich dran gewöhnt wird öfters faslch ausgesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (11. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> du musst mal the ring gucken, da spielt meine schwester mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kann die auch aus Fernsehern krabbeln? ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

gemeiner kerl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> wer sind sie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dein schlimmster alptraum und pingu gott 

und mara ist mein sklave so amen


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> du musst mal the ring gucken, da spielt meine schwester mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wie alt ist deine schwester? spielt sie auch wow?^^


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dein schlimmster alptraum und pingu gott
> 
> und mara ist mein sklave so amen



jo boss hat gesprochen!
stehen se auch alle schon stramm?


----------



## Agharnius (11. Juni 2008)

Und sind die Server jetzt wieder on? gabs ein patch, wird jemand auf dieses nutzlose Geschreibsel reagieren, werden sich daraus interessante Gespräche ergeben? Wird sich mein Horizont erweitern?
Fragen über Fragen und ich habe ausdrücklich NICHT die SUFU benutzt, finde es kreativer Fragen neu zu stellen als nur zu lesen


----------



## Josgasan (11. Juni 2008)

Agharnius schrieb:


> Und sind die Server jetzt wieder on? gabs ein patch, wird jemand auf dieses nutzlose Geschreibsel reagieren, werden sich daraus interessante Gespräche ergeben? Wird sich mein Horizont erweitern?
> Fragen über Fragen und ich habe ausdrücklich NICHT die SUFU benutzt, finde es kreativer Fragen neu zu stellen als nur zu lesen








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



löl


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> jo boss hat gesprochen!
> stehen se auch alle schon stramm?



jop müsste aber nächstes mal schneller gehen^^


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

Agharnius schrieb:


> Und sind die Server jetzt wieder on? gabs ein patch, wird jemand auf dieses nutzlose Geschreibsel reagieren, werden sich daraus interessante Gespräche ergeben? Wird sich mein Horizont erweitern?
> Fragen über Fragen und ich habe ausdrücklich NICHT die SUFU benutzt, finde es kreativer Fragen neu zu stellen als nur zu lesen


an was erinnert mich das?
kanns sein allimania?


----------



## Slavery (11. Juni 2008)

Agharnius schrieb:


> Und sind die Server jetzt wieder on? gabs ein patch, wird jemand auf dieses nutzlose Geschreibsel reagieren, werden sich daraus interessante Gespräche ergeben? Wird sich mein Horizont erweitern?
> Fragen über Fragen und ich habe ausdrücklich NICHT die SUFU benutzt, finde es kreativer Fragen neu zu stellen als nur zu lesen



Sinn?^^


----------



## Kaaper (11. Juni 2008)

Agharnius schrieb:


> Und sind die Server jetzt wieder on? gabs ein patch, wird jemand auf dieses nutzlose Geschreibsel reagieren, werden sich daraus interessante Gespräche ergeben? Wird sich mein Horizont erweitern?
> Fragen über Fragen und ich habe ausdrücklich NICHT die SUFU benutzt, finde es kreativer Fragen neu zu stellen als nur zu lesen



neien server sind noch bis morgen 16 Uhr offline

weil es probs mit patch 2.5 gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jop müsste aber nächstes mal schneller gehen^^


ja sorry bin auf arbeit da gehts halt net immer so schnell


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ja sorry bin auf arbeit da gehts halt net immer so schnell



naja du gehörst ja net ganz dazu bist keine pinga^^

und wo ist dieser surfer pingu hin?


----------



## hunter2701 (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja du gehörst ja net ganz dazu bist keine pinga^^
> 
> und wo ist dieser surfer pingu hin?



hey, mach mal lieber deinen bildschirm aus, sonst kommt dich gleich meine schwester besuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja, und geh lieber nicht ans telefon^^


----------



## Waldschurke (11. Juni 2008)

Lol bei den themen kommen immer wieder die gleichen antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> hey, mach mal lieber deinen bildschirm aus, sonst kommt dich gleich meine schwester besuchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich warte noch auf eine antwort von dir^^


----------



## Slavery (11. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> hey, mach mal lieber deinen bildschirm aus, sonst kommt dich gleich meine schwester besuchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du spinnst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Waldschurke schrieb:


> Lol bei den themen kommen immer wieder die gleichen antworten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




was fürn thema?


----------



## Asfalot (11. Juni 2008)

Als ob er da alleine wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich warte noch auf eine antwort von dir^^



äh 7, ja 7 ist meine antwort!

oder nicht?

sonst nehme ich den telefonjoker oder kann ich noch  das publikum befragen?


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

Koooopfweeeeeeeeh........ -.-


----------



## Agharnius (11. Juni 2008)

sinn ist nur verständlich wenn du alle 9817 Beiträge gelesen hast, dann wartet die Erkenntnis warum der Server down is und wann er wieder on ist und was man solange macht (siehe 9817 vorige Posts)


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Koooopfweeeeeeeeh........ -.-


ich auch von den genialen wetterschwankungen und weil ich so toll schlafen kann im moment  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (11. Juni 2008)

Agharnius schrieb:


> Und sind die Server jetzt wieder on? gabs ein patch, wird jemand auf dieses nutzlose Geschreibsel reagieren, werden sich daraus interessante Gespräche ergeben? Wird sich mein Horizont erweitern?
> Fragen über Fragen und ich habe ausdrücklich NICHT die SUFU benutzt, finde es kreativer Fragen neu zu stellen als nur zu lesen


ON? ka
patch? ka
reagieren? sieht so aus
Gespräche? wenn du antwortest
Horizont? tja... das ist mal ne Interessante Frage.. ich würde sagen... 42



Waldschurke schrieb:


> Lol bei den themen kommen immer wieder die gleichen antworten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Heh, den gibts ja auch noch!


----------



## Asfalot (11. Juni 2008)

Paracetamol rüberreich


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (11. Juni 2008)

boar langsam wirds echt heiß und langweilig. ich schau mir sogar schon die boners bilder bei rotten an -.- hat nich jemand noch eben ne seite mit witzigen bildern oder sonst was zum lachen und das ohne flash ? flash haben unsere admins hier zugemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ruffy funkt S O S ^^


----------



## Agharnius (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> an was erinnert mich das?
> kanns sein allimania?



nö


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

Agharnius schrieb:


> sinn ist nur verständlich wenn du alle 9817 Beiträge gelesen hast, dann wartet die Erkenntnis warum der Server down is und wann er wieder on ist und was man solange macht (siehe 9817 vorige Posts)


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is ja gar net wahr!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wir sitzen auf arbeit und langweilen uns deshalb
auf arbeit kann man so oder so kein wow zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (11. Juni 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> boar langsam wirds echt heiß und langweilig. ich schau mir sogar schon die boners bilder bei rotten an -.- hat nich jemand noch eben ne seite mit witzigen bildern oder sonst was zum lachen und das ohne flash ? flash haben unsere admins hier zugemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da muss man dem Hellsing Captain ja helfen... (interessante zusammensetzung btw. Wobei ich mehr Seras bzw. Nami Fan bin^^)
http://german-bash.de/ hat, wenn ich nicht irre, keine flash animationen, aber massenweise witzige Zitate.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

Agharnius schrieb:


> nö


sondern?


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

nur 7 mhm dan net^^

naja kopfschmerzen hab ich net mehr hab ich heute hinter mir dafür wache ich immer 40 min vor wecker auf ....


----------



## Josgasan (11. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Da muss man dem Hellsing Captain ja helfen... (interessante zusammensetzung btw. Wobei ich mehr Seras bzw. Nami Fan bin^^)
> http://german-bash.de/ hat, wenn ich nicht irre, keine flash animationen, aber massenweise witzige Zitate.




ist doch ---> german.bash.org


net ?


^^


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

wohne noch unterm dach und kann nie schlafen wenns so heiß ist hoffe das wird besser wenn ich unten hin ziehe.


----------



## Salavora (11. Juni 2008)

Josgasan schrieb:


> ist doch ---> german.bash.org
> 
> 
> net ?
> ...


Müsste aufs selbe hinaus kommen.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wohne noch unterm dach und kann nie schlafen wenns so heiß ist hoffe das wird besser wenn ich unten hin ziehe.



Ventilator kaufen?? ohne decke shclafen und so^^
und so heis ist es ja noch net eigendlich


----------



## Asfalot (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wohne noch unterm dach und kann nie schlafen wenns so heiß ist hoffe das wird besser wenn ich unten hin ziehe.



Wird es definitiv. Noch kühler wirds nur in der Kellerwohnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agharnius (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> sondern?


 ka was de meinst? Realm? Gilde? Char? Realname?


----------



## Asfalot (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Ventilator kaufen?? ohne decke shclafen und so^^
> und so heis ist es ja noch net eigendlich



Tja mit Ventilator hast dann meistens morgens erstmal nen Schnupfen dahängen, zumindest wenn er zu nah dran ist.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

eigendlich net 

musst den ja net gleich mit voller stärke laufen lassen so ein kleines windchen shcadet net


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (11. Juni 2008)

Salavora Du bist mein Held 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt noch eben nen Rechner aufm Schreibtisch gestellt, Kopfhörer auf und der Feierabend kann kommen *gg 

Dankeschön
Ruffy


P.S. Ich mag sie alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 One Piece ,Hellsing und Black Lagoon stehen bei mir grad recht hoch im Kurs^^


----------



## Asfalot (11. Juni 2008)

Glaube mir auch ein leichtes Lüftchen kann bei Frau reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Ventilator kaufen?? ohne decke shclafen und so^^
> und so heis ist es ja noch net eigendlich



bringt nix fenster ist eh immer auf ventilator werd ich munter von und dann gehts los aufgedeckt zu gedeckt usw. 



Agharnius schrieb:


> ka was de meinst? Realm? Gilde? Char? Realname?


alzheimer???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Asfalot schrieb:


> Glaube mir auch ein leichtes Lüftchen kann bei Frau reichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kann muss aber net^^

@monkey heldin nicht held


----------



## Salavora (11. Juni 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Salavora Du bist mein Held
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie Nats schon meinte: Heldin ;-)

HF mit der Seite, einfach zum wegschmeißen teilweise!

Hm, Black Lagoon sagt mir jetzt nichts, kann aber Baccano empfehlen!


----------



## Agharnius (11. Juni 2008)

away from Chat, cu in Azeroth, muss noch ein bischen arbeiten


----------



## Asfalot (11. Juni 2008)

baba und auf einen baldigen Feierabend.

Held/Heldin ist das nicht knorke? Im forum ist alles geschlechtslos sonst fängt die Häflte des Usertums das sabbern an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> boar langsam wirds echt heiß und langweilig. ich schau mir sogar schon die boners bilder bei rotten an -.- hat nich jemand noch eben ne seite mit witzigen bildern oder sonst was zum lachen und das ohne flash ? flash haben unsere admins hier zugemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




-> klick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (11. Juni 2008)

Hey hey hey böses Fettnäpfchen -.- Big Sorry.


Hmm schaut interessant aus, nachher mal in der Schränken meiner Frau schaun. Wie ich sie kenne hat sie die Mangas schon liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Black Lagoon

Hab Dir mal den Link zur Lagoon Company rausgesucht. Mag ich voll gern die Serie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg Ruffy


----------



## hunter2701 (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nur 7 mhm dan net^^




was für ne frage? habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Asfalot schrieb:


> baba und auf einen baldigen Feierabend.
> 
> Held/Heldin ist das nicht knorke? Im forum ist alles geschlechtslos sonst fängt die Häflte des Usertums das sabbern an
> 
> ...



also mi rist das so ziemlich nicht egal fund das wichtig den man verhält sich dan auch anders


----------



## Asfalot (11. Juni 2008)

Ist nur fraglich ob es positiv ist wie sich manches User danach benimmt^^


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> was für ne frage? habe ich was verpasst?




das alter von diener schwester -.-

surfe weniger^^


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Asfalot schrieb:


> Ist nur fraglich ob es positiv ist wie sich manches User danach benimmt^^



naja die frauen müssen es selber einschätzen und sich vorher ein bild machen^^


----------



## hunter2701 (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> das alter von diener schwester -.-
> 
> surfe weniger^^



die aus dem film the ring, die mit den schwarzen haaren!

kennst du nicht the ring?


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> die aus dem film the ring, die mit den schwarzen haaren!
> 
> kennst du nicht the ring?



ne kenn ich net

also hast keien schwester? -.-^^


----------



## Asfalot (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja die frauen müssen es selber einschätzen und sich vorher ein bild machen^^



Ist manchmal ganz schön böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum ring, glaube mir bei der Dame hast du nichts verpasst, hat sich ein bisschen gehen lassen und steht zu sehr auf dunkle und feuchte Brunnen. (ok was soll ein Brunnen sonst sein....


----------



## Salavora (11. Juni 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Hey hey hey böses Fettnäpfchen -.- Big Sorry.
> 
> 
> Hmm schaut interessant aus, nachher mal in der Schränken meiner Frau schaun. Wie ich sie kenne hat sie die Mangas schon liegen
> ...


*g* Kein Fettnäpfchen, eher Fun, glaube die Diskusion kam damals bei Seite... 390 oder so....

thx für den Link! werds mir zuhause mal genauer anschaun.

Zu Baccano hab ich leider nichts ^^ (außer dem hier vielliecht) Ist ne Serie mit nur 13 Folgen, aber eifnach nur super. 
Man muss schon alles sehen, um sie zu kapieren. Ist jetzt aber kein Psychogelaber oder sonst was, sondern eher in der Kategorie Action dabei (Mafia, Massenmörder, Attentäter und vieles mehr)
Am besten mal die ersten drei Folgen schaun, dann kann man eigentlich nicht mehr aufhören ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Juni 2008)

*ärger* Jetzt hab ich den BuffedBlasc installiert und irgendwie erscheinen meine Chars nicht auf meiner Seite!

Wo ist das alles-entscheidende und wiedermal-überesehene Häkchen diesmal??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> *ärger* Jetzt hab ich den BuffedBlasc installiert und irgendwie erscheinen meine Chars nicht auf meiner Seite!
> 
> Wo ist das alles-entscheidende und wiedermal-überesehene Häkchen diesmal??
> 
> ...


ganz weit oben-links-unten ist ganz gross angeschrieben mit hier HÄKCHEN machen


----------



## Asfalot (11. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> *ärger* Jetzt hab ich den BuffedBlasc installiert und irgendwie erscheinen meine Chars nicht auf meiner Seite!
> 
> Wo ist das alles-entscheidende und wiedermal-überesehene Häkchen diesmal??
> 
> ...




Ich geb dir Bescheid sobald es mich anspringt, oder ich es finde.


----------



## Salavora (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ganz weit oben-links-unten ist ganz gross angeschrieben mit hier HÄKCHEN machen


Komisch, ich dachte, das wäre links-hinten-rechts...


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Komisch, ich dachte, das wäre links-hinten-rechts...



ne eigendlich net das ist ja unlogisch ...


----------



## Salavora (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne eigendlich net das ist ja unlogisch ...


Aso... mist!

Hm, muss auch mal wieder Blasc instalieren... allein um meine chars upzudaten.


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ganz weit oben-links-unten ist ganz gross angeschrieben mit hier HÄKCHEN machen






Salavora schrieb:


> Komisch, ich dachte, das wäre links-hinten-rechts...



Ich warne euch!^^ Wenn ich Feierabend habe und es nicht finde werde ich euch die nächsten 2 Wochen in Albträumen heimsuchen!

Ihr werdet JEDE Nacht davon Träumen wie ich euch stundenlang aus "Sams in Gefahr" vorlese!^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich warne euch!^^ Wenn ich Feierabend habe und es nicht finde werde ich euch die nächsten 2 Wochen in Albträumen heimsuchen!
> 
> Ihr werdet JEDE Nacht davon Träumen wie ich euch stundenlang aus "Sams in Gefahr" vorlese!^^
> 
> ...




kenn ich net von daher^^

was kann blasc eigendlich?^^


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (11. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Aso... mist!
> 
> Hm, muss auch mal wieder Blasc instalieren... allein um meine chars upzudaten.




Hehe bei mir immer ganz brav ganz aktuell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich schau wenn ich Heim bin mal bei Miako vorbei ,ob die die Animes haben. Vlt kommen wir heute abend ja noch dazu ein paar zu schaun *gg 

Dank Dir nochmal 

lg Ruffy


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> kenn ich net von daher^^
> 
> was kann blasc eigendlich?^^



Oh es zeigt dir z.B. InGame an wenn ein Char bei Buffed ist!

Beispiel:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ° o O (OMG! Wenn ich mit der Maus auf den Char gehe wird mir Natsumee angezeigt!! Schnell weg hier bevor er mich entdeckt hat!!!) ^^


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Oh es zeigt dir z.B. InGame an wenn ein Char bei Buffed ist!
> 
> Beispiel:
> 
> ...



ehm ihr spielt ja eh alle net auf terrordar also bringt es ja gar nichts^^


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ehm ihr spielt ja eh alle net auf terrordar also bringt es ja gar nichts^^



Hast recht! Aber Telbion hab ich vorhin noch schnell hallo gesagt!


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Hast recht! Aber Telbion hab ich vorhin noch schnell hallo gesagt!



ich bin eh zu fual das zu installieren auch wen ihr gleich hier jemand den link reinposten würde wo ich nur klicken müsste un des wird gleich rutnergeladen und installiert^^


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich bin eh zu fual das zu installieren auch wen ihr gleich hier jemand den link reinposten würde wo ich nur klicken müsste un des wird gleich rutnergeladen und installiert^^



Jaja das kenn ich. Bei uns fällt sowas auch alles in meinen Aufgabenbereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Komisch, ich dachte, das wäre links-hinten-rechts...


hä???


----------



## Salavora (11. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich warne euch!^^ Wenn ich Feierabend habe und es nicht finde werde ich euch die nächsten 2 Wochen in Albträumen heimsuchen!
> 
> Ihr werdet JEDE Nacht davon Träumen wie ich euch stundenlang aus "Sams in Gefahr" vorlese!^^
> 
> ...


Ach, bin zuversichtlich!
Du schaffst das schon! (mal wow gestartet, damit das teil sich auch mit Daten füttern kann?)



Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Ich schau wenn ich Heim bin mal bei Miako vorbei ,ob die die Animes haben. Vlt kommen wir heute abend ja noch dazu ein paar zu schaun *gg
> 
> Dank Dir nochmal
> 
> lg Ruffy


mininova sollte es haben, zumindest hatte ich es damals da her.


----------



## hunter2701 (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne kenn ich net
> 
> also hast keien schwester? -.-^^



da hast du ein bild von ihr

meine schwester


----------



## Salavora (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> kenn ich net von daher^^
> 
> was kann blasc eigendlich?^^


Wenn ich nicht irre, kann es dir auch sagen, ob jemand in der Gilde (auch wenn der nicht on ist, aber wenn er BLASC hat) einen bestimmten Stein craften kann.
Zudem kann es dir leicht deine Addons updaten ohne das du suchen gehen musst.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> da hast du ein bild von ihr
> 
> meine schwester


 die hat ja lauter falten in der fresse ist mir im fernseher gar nicht so aufgefallen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja für ne wasserleiche sieht se aber doch noch richtig gut aus wen ich so drüber nachdenke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Ach, bin zuversichtlich!
> Du schaffst das schon! (mal wow gestartet, damit das teil sich auch mit Daten füttern kann?)



ja hab vorhin in der Mittagspause versucht Daten zu übertragen, dann Wow gestartet, die Daten hinterher übertragen lassen, nochmal auf Daten übertragen gegangen und das Ergebniss?

nichts......


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht irre, kann es dir auch sagen, ob jemand in der Gilde (auch wenn der nicht on ist, aber wenn er BLASC hat) einen bestimmten Stein craften kann.
> Zudem kann es dir leicht deine Addons updaten ohne das du suchen gehen musst.




also das mti den addons hört sich mal interessant an bin zu faul dbm zu aktualisieren komtm immer das fenster das es eine neue version gibt^^

@ hunter süsse schwester


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> ja hab vorhin in der Mittagspause versucht Daten zu übertragen, dann Wow gestartet, die Daten hinterher übertragen lassen, nochmal auf Daten übertragen gegangen und das Ergebniss?
> 
> nichts......




ja dan wirst du auch nichts haben^^


----------



## hunter2701 (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> @ hunter süsse schwester



komm, da wirst du doch wieder ganz rattig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



must mir keine pn schreiben, wenn du mehr über sie wissen willst gebe ich dir gerne ihre telefonnummer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (11. Juni 2008)

Sodele ich mach dann mal Feierabend. Euch allen einen schönen Abend noch und bis morgen früh oder spätestens nächsten Mittwoch. Selbe Stelle ,Selbe Welle *gg

bye
Ruffy


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> komm, da wirst du doch wieder ganz rattig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ach paar schönheitsoperationen und sie sieht wie neu aus ^^

wo ist eigendlich RUVEN???


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach paar schönheitsoperationen und sie sieht wie neu aus ^^
> 
> wo ist eigendlich RUVEN???



wasserleiche bleibt wasserleiche und ausserdem must du immer hinter der her wischen weil se alles nass macht


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja dan wirst du auch nichts haben^^



Ja ja Mr. Neunmalklug!!! Willst du etwa behaupten das ich das Addon nur einsetzen kann wenn ich selber nen Char bei Wow habe? Püüüh DU hast ja garkeine Ahnung!! Immer diese Besserwissser!^^ DAS MUß AUCH GEHEN OHNE DAS ICH WOW SPIELE GESCHWEIGE DENN MICH BEI WOW ANGEMELDET HABE!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (11. Juni 2008)

na noch wer da?^^


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ja ja Mr. Neunmalklug!!! Willst du etwa behaupten das ich das Addon nur einsetzen kann wenn ich selber nen Char bei Wow habe? Püüüh DU hast ja garkeine Ahnung!! Immer diese Besserwissser!^^ DAS MUß AUCH GEHEN OHNE DAS ICH WOW SPIELE GESCHWEIGE DENN MICH BEI WOW ANGEMELDET HABE!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




aso ja dann hab ich wohl was falsch verstanden^^

mhm wasserleiche ehm ahc da lässt sich was machen^^

vllt kann man sie eintauschen gegen eine andere^^


----------



## Salavora (11. Juni 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Sodele ich mach dann mal Feierabend. Euch allen einen schönen Abend noch und bis morgen früh oder spätestens nächsten Mittwoch. Selbe Stelle ,Selbe Welle *gg
> 
> bye
> Ruffy


cu next wendnesday


----------



## Ladislaus (11. Juni 2008)

soooo RE... hab ich was verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> soooo RE... hab ich was verpasst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne wie isches mit de chefin gange hoffe nets wild^^


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> ja hab vorhin in der Mittagspause versucht Daten zu übertragen, dann Wow gestartet, die Daten hinterher übertragen lassen, nochmal auf Daten übertragen gegangen und das Ergebniss?
> 
> nichts......




Benutzt du Firefox?


----------



## Dragonsdeath (11. Juni 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> soooo RE... hab ich was verpasst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du hast mein come back verpasst xDD


----------



## Ruven (11. Juni 2008)

Boaa ihr schweine war soooo lange weg und juckt immer noch keinen...
Wasn mit unserer Community los? *weinz* machen die Pingus jetzt auch einen auf Forte???



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asfalot (11. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich warne euch!^^ Wenn ich Feierabend habe und es nicht finde werde ich euch die nächsten 2 Wochen in Albträumen heimsuchen!
> 
> Ihr werdet JEDE Nacht davon Träumen wie ich euch stundenlang aus "Sams in Gefahr" vorlese!^^
> 
> ...



Hm, kann man dich damit buchen? Wenn ich denn mal endlich nen Fratz habe, stelle ich mir das perfekt vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ANGST

bin ich das einzigste weibliche wesen das noch hier ist?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (11. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Boaa ihr schweine war soooo lange weg und juckt immer noch keinen...
> Wasn mit unserer Community los? *weinz* machen die Pingus jetzt auch einen auf Forte???
> 
> 
> ...


Nach dir wurde nun insgesamt 4 mal geschrien, wenn ich nicht irre ^^


----------



## hunter2701 (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wasserleiche bleibt wasserleiche und ausserdem must du immer hinter der her wischen weil se alles nass macht



ich glaube, darauf steht er ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ruven, wollte schon die telefonnr. von meiner schwester, hat mir eben ne pn geschickt, denke, der ist am telefonieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (11. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Boaa ihr schweine war soooo lange weg und juckt immer noch keinen...
> Wasn mit unserer Community los? *weinz* machen die Pingus jetzt auch einen auf Forte???
> 
> 
> ...


ahh stimmt der ruven fehlte xDD
wusste doch hier ist iwas faul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Boaa ihr schweine war soooo lange weg und juckt immer noch keinen...
> Wasn mit unserer Community los? *weinz* machen die Pingus jetzt auch einen auf Forte???
> 
> 
> ...




hey schau mal eine seite zurück ich habe schon paar mal geschrieben was mit dir ist


----------



## Salavora (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhm.. nein? (das war ein Abschied an monkey ^^) und xely sollte doch auch ncoh da sein.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm scheint so aber ich hab nix dagegen xDD


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




salavora und xelyna sind ja noch da^^


----------



## hunter2701 (11. Juni 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> soooo RE... hab ich was verpasst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja das bild meiner schwester, 2 seiten davor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber lass die finger von ihr, natsu ist schon ganz rattig auf sie und bombadiert mich mit pn´s, weil er ihre telefonnr. haben will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> ja das bild meiner schwester, 2 seiten davor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



holen und eintauschen^^


----------



## Ladislaus (11. Juni 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> du hast mein come back verpasst xDD




wie meinste das jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? 

@ Natsu: sie isch gar nüme is büro cho ^^ nunja säg ich es ihre halt morn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (11. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> ja das bild meiner schwester, 2 seiten davor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn du mich verarschst hau ich dich^^
*zürück blätter*
sieht sie denn gut aus xDD


----------



## Dragonsdeath (11. Juni 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> wie meinste das jetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


darfst du dir ausdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (11. Juni 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> wenn du mich verarschst hau ich dich^^
> *zürück blätter*
> sieht sie denn gut aus xDD



ja, die hat sich aber schon natsu unter den nagel gerissen, und ruven telefoniert seid 10 min mit ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (11. Juni 2008)

Ach Natsu zumindest auf dich iss verlass... 
ich bekomm grad brechreiz hier im Büro... Streikt der eine PC nich mehr streikt der andere...
Komm weder zum zeichnen noch zum hier ordentlich schreiben!


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> wie meinste das jetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol wieso nimschs geld net eifach oder seishc am beschte gar nüt und über meh geld seit eh nie öper öpis^^


----------



## hunter2701 (11. Juni 2008)

arg, die bayern labern wieder.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> arg, die bayern labern wieder....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schweizer ...


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Ach Natsu zumindest auf dich iss verlass...
> ich bekomm grad brechreiz hier im Büro... Streikt der eine PC nich mehr streikt der andere...
> Komm weder zum zeichnen noch zum hier ordentlich schreiben!



naja du gehörst halt noch dazu hey war letzte woche MH 2 bosse gelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Juni 2008)

naja ich bin mal weg ciao ciao euch noch eine schöne woche bis nächste woche ah ne nächste woche bin ich net da -.-


----------



## Josgasan (11. Juni 2008)

so bin auch mal langsam weg!


cu leuts ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bis next Mittwoch


----------



## hunter2701 (11. Juni 2008)

jepp, bin auch weg, 
bis nächsten mittwoch.
schönes wochenende und lasst euch mal so richtig schön vermöbeln^^ 
sehe euch aufm bg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladislaus (11. Juni 2008)

hmmm lol... war wohl bissel mein Inet down... ^^

hab ich was verpasst zum zweiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Salavora (11. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja ich bin mal weg ciao ciao euch noch eine schöne woche bis nächste woche ah ne nächste woche bin ich net da -.-


O ha, wie kommts?



Ladislaus schrieb:


> hmmm lol... war wohl bissel mein Inet down... ^^
> 
> hab ich was verpasst zum zweiten
> 
> ...


Nur, das hier jetzt nach und nach alle Feierabend machen ^^
Mich eingeschlossen.. in diesem Sinne, cu all!


----------



## Ladislaus (11. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Nur, das hier jetzt nach und nach alle Feierabend machen ^^
> Mich eingeschlossen.. in diesem Sinne, cu all!




hmmm.. ich muss noch 50 min warten bis ich gehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also los, schreiben wa doch noch ein bisschen, oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

Wuhu.. Chefin hat grad scherzhaft gefragt ob ich denn heute abend noch was vorhätte.. naja.. werd wohl erst gegen Acht heim kommen.. *seufz*


----------



## Ladislaus (11. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wuhu.. Chefin hat grad scherzhaft gefragt ob ich denn heute abend noch was vorhätte.. naja.. werd wohl erst gegen Acht heim kommen.. *seufz*




*tröst*


----------



## Xelyna (11. Juni 2008)

;_;


----------



## Ruven (11. Juni 2008)

Armes Xely ich sitz daheim und langweile mich kein Bock auf BT...
BTW GZ Natsu zu deinem MH besuch... iss meine lieblingsini  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn Archi nur das Schwert mal wieder droppen würde.... PALAITEM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (11. Juni 2008)

Huhu Leutz, da bin ich wieder... Hiho Ruven!

P.s.: Server noch down?!?^^


----------



## Vérwanord (12. Juni 2008)

496 Seiten Spam, eine virtuelle Spielwiese für Koffein-Suchtis, da hat die Comm ganze Arbeit geleistet!


----------



## Vérwanord (12. Juni 2008)

497 Seiten sogar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lasst uns die 500 feiern, wann ist es bloß endlich wieder Mittwoch?


----------



## Earthhorn (12. Juni 2008)

bin zwar zu faul zu gucken aber irgendwo bei 350 rum hab ich dem ersteller des ersten posts auf seite 500 nen keks per post versprochen... wollte nur daran erinnern...
PS: Per PM den link zu eurem post senden. und den keks-geschmacks-wunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Earthhorn (12. Juni 2008)

Earthhorn schrieb:


> hmm in >1 Jahr 342 pages ... also ein bissel weniger als eine pro tag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


so da is der link  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmm79 (12. Juni 2008)

weiter, gogo,

will nen keks ^^


----------



## Tiandre (12. Juni 2008)

Ich will den keks xD ich werd mich bemühen die 500 seite zu eröffnen lol xD


----------



## Earthhorn (12. Juni 2008)

was heißt da weiter? ihr sollt doch posten... am ende krieg sonst ich noch den keks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  obwohl... keine schlechte idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiandre (12. Juni 2008)

mmm79 schrieb:


> weiter, gogo,
> 
> will nen keks ^^



Mein keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmm79 (12. Juni 2008)

kekse für alle ^^


----------



## Vercon (12. Juni 2008)

Hier sollte eigentlich während der Woche nicht gepostet werden xD


Nur am Mittwoch.. Also.. schööööön zurückhalten, Freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Earthhorn (12. Juni 2008)

kann ich ja nix dafür, wollte lediglich ne memo setzen weil ich am mittwochmorgen schule habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: mist schon wieder ein post


----------



## mmm79 (12. Juni 2008)

uups,

nochmal gepostet ^^


----------



## mmm79 (12. Juni 2008)

sry, kommt net wieder vor


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Ist heute Mittwoch?!? Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa heute ist Mittwoch!!!

Guten Morgen an alle!

Ich setz' schon mal den Kaffee auf und geh' zum Bäcker Brötchen holen...


P.s.: PIIIIIINNNNGGGGUUUUUUUUUSSSSS auuuuuuuuuufsteeeeehhhhheeeeennnn!!!!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. Juni 2008)

Waaahhh ich hasse Mittwoch, ich will wissen ob ich die epische Axt für meinen Krieger aus dem AH bekomme =)


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Geduld, Geduld...!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich reiche dir erstemal nen Kaffee "zur Beruhigung"...


----------



## Illuminatos (18. Juni 2008)

Hach ja... schon wieder Mittwoch.
Und ein richtig schöner Tag scheint es zu werden, lasst euch euren Morgenkaffee schmecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tennissocke (18. Juni 2008)

hmm mana kekse ? oder doch eher so mit erdbeeren geschmack die kekse ?


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (18. Juni 2008)

The same procedure as last Wednesday ? ^^

Jeden Mittwoch wieder treffen sich hier die psycho top ten von Buffed. 

Guten Morgen Leute auf einen weiteren Mittwoch *gg

lg Ruffy


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen!!!

heut is Mittwoch, is ja toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> The same procedure as last Wednesday ? ^^
> 
> Jeden Mittwoch wieder treffen sich hier die psycho top ten von Buffed.
> 
> ...




The same procedure as every Wednesday, Ruffy!

P.s.: Moin Moin!


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Slave, ich begrüße Sie!


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Slave, ich begrüße Sie!



Morgen Mumble!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (18. Juni 2008)

Morgääähn

Achja,die Server sind online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (18. Juni 2008)

Mensch Mumble ich seh ja jetzt erst das Du aus Hamburg kommst. Na dann Hummel Hummel ^^

<<-- EX Flensburger ^^


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (18. Juni 2008)

Davidor schrieb:


> Morgääähn
> 
> Achja,die Server sind online
> 
> ...




Egal der Mittwoch gehört dem Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Davidor schrieb:


> Morgääähn
> 
> Achja,die Server sind online
> 
> ...



Und ich sitze auf der Arbeit... Bring mir also nichts...




Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Mensch Mumble ich seh ja jetzt erst das Du aus Hamburg kommst. Na dann Hummel Hummel ^^
> 
> <<-- EX Flensburger ^^



Mors Mors!


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Egal der Mittwoch gehört dem Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau, außerdem müssen die meisten hier arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

guten morgen


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> guten morgen




Morgen Jenny!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> guten morgen



Bonjour! Comment allez-vous?


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

na ist bei euch auch so wunderschönes wetter wie bei uns???


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> na ist bei euch auch so wunderschönes wetter wie bei uns???




ich geh mal davon aus das es ironisch gemeint is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei uns schiffts was geht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> ich geh mal davon aus das es ironisch gemeint is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nein ist hier wirklich geniales wetter


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> na ist bei euch auch so wunderschönes wetter wie bei uns???



Jo, blauer Himmel und die Sonne scheint mir aus dem A... Ähhh... scheint mir ins Gesicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nein ist hier wirklich geniales wetter



Oh man, dann is es echt deprimierend^^


----------



## Eckhexaule (18. Juni 2008)

Jetzt is der Server on und meine Frau hat frei!
Ist die Welt doch ungerecht! Die zockt jetzt und ich muss hier malochen.
Und ich hab mir 8h Wartung gewünscht.

schnief*


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

strahlender sonnenschein weiß nicht wie warm aber renn im t shirt rum und keine eine wolke am himmel


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Jetzt is der Server on und meine Frau hat frei!
> Ist die Welt doch ungerecht! Die zockt jetzt und ich muss hier malochen.
> Und ich hab mir 8h Wartung gewünscht.
> 
> schnief*



Du bist böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> strahlender sonnenschein weiß nicht wie warm aber renn im t shirt rum und keine eine wolke am himmel



Die Welt is echt ungerecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckhexaule (18. Juni 2008)

wie schönes Wetter?
Beim mir ist´s bewölkt, fast schon neblig!
auch noch diese Ungerechtigkeit!


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Jetzt is der Server on und meine Frau hat frei!
> Ist die Welt doch ungerecht! Die zockt jetzt und ich muss hier malochen.
> Und ich hab mir 8h Wartung gewünscht.
> 
> schnief*



Wie ab du gehst...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Freu dich doch mal für deine Frau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Wie ab du gehst...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



genau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

was denkst du den ich bin weiblich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> was denkst du den ich bin weiblich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dachte schon du wärst der Jenny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schreibt mal mehr, mir is laim! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

sorry muss auch noch arbeiten   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Ich auch, aber irgendwie is noch fast keiner hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

ich bin ja so motiviert ich dotze schon die ganze zeit mit dem kopf auf die tischplatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (18. Juni 2008)

Bei uns ist auch Dreckwetter -.-


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich bin ja so motiviert ich dotze schon die ganze zeit mit dem kopf auf die tischplatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh, tu dir dabei nich weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber meine Motivation hält sich auch in Grenzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

ohhhh habt ihr aber ein pech  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (18. Juni 2008)

Kommt an die küste da ist gutes Wetter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ohhhh habt ihr aber ein pech
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja, das tut dir aber Leid was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

nö nö bin doch eh schon irre viel weh kann da glaub ich nicht tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> Kommt an die küste da ist gutes Wetter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



im saarland auch!!!
im saarland auch!!!


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nö nö bin doch eh schon irre viel weh kann da glaub ich nicht tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja ok, wenns dir Spaß macht, kannst weiter machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (18. Juni 2008)

da haben wir ja nix davon ihr sollt ja geld hier oben lassen ^^


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> im saarland auch!!!
> im saarland auch!!!




In Bayern nich!!!
In Bayern nich!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (18. Juni 2008)

Herrlicher Sonnenschein in NRW ... Mein Spielerechner ist eh kaputt ... Da kann ich dann ja in Ruhe arbeiten und muss mir keine Gedanken machen, dass ich was verpasse.

Guten Morgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nö nö bin doch eh schon irre viel weh kann da glaub ich nicht tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe, kenn ich irgendwo her!?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Edit: die 500. Seite ist erreicht!!! Holt den Sekt raus!!!


----------



## Kaaper (18. Juni 2008)

und da haben wir die 500ste seite ^^


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Captain_Chaos schrieb:


> Herrlicher Sonnenschein in NRW ... Mein Spielerechner ist eh kaputt ... Da kann ich dann ja in Ruhe arbeiten und muss mir keine Gedanken machen, dass ich was verpasse.
> 
> Guten Morgen.
> 
> ...




Morgen Captain 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (18. Juni 2008)

Moin alle zusammen,

schönen Tag wünsch ich euch allen.

Geh jetzt auch al Brötchen verdienen damit ich Morgen meinen freien Tag genießen kann *wink*


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin Capitano! Und Manitu!


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Dickes GZ an Mumble der die 500. Seite komplett gemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> hehe, kenn ich irgendwo her!?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jetzt müssen wir nur noch die 10.000 Beitragsgrenze schaffen ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

ich sag in der firma immer nur "der wahnsinn hat einen namen! FIRMENNAME"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nee dotze nimmer mit kopf auf tischplatte rum hab ich nur 1x wegen unseren *ironie on* ach so schlauen *ironie off* azubiene

wie ich schon sagt angelernte und natürliche intelligenz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was wohl der unterschied???

oh jetzt werd ich wieder gemein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich sag in der firma immer nur "der wahnsinn hat einen namen! FIRMENNAME"
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das könnt bei uns auch sagen ^^


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ...wegen unseren *ironie on* ach so schlauen *ironie off* azubiene...



bsssssssssssssssssssssssssss... summsumm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> jetzt müssen wir nur noch die 10.000 Beitragsgrenze schaffen ^^



Die haben wir gleich...ach ich kann mich noch erinnern als ich damals den 8000. Beitrag geschrieben hab...das waren noch Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war vor 3-4 Wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flipmode (18. Juni 2008)

wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu endlich wieder mal 2std rl ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> bsssssssssssssssssssssssssss... summsumm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja so sieht se auch aus nur nicht wie ne biene sondern .....


hm



....




eher wie ne hummel?!


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> oh jetzt werd ich wieder gemein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Macht nichts, ich denk wir wissen was du meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Azuhummel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (18. Juni 2008)

Na,bekommen wir die 600 auch noch hin? Gz an den Erstposter auf dieser Setie und erzähl uns wie der Keks war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Flipmode schrieb:


> wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu endlich wieder mal 2std rl ^^



GZ!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Davidor schrieb:


> Na,bekommen wir die 600 auch noch hin? Gz an den Erstposter auf dieser Setie und erzähl uns wie der Keks war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



600?!? 1000 werden's locker... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Flipmode schrieb:


> wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu endlich wieder mal 2std rl ^^



Das is eindeutig n Casual Gamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



N´ Hardcore Gamer würde weinen und sich nich freun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Macht nichts, ich denk wir wissen was du meinst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wenn nicht bin ja da zum erklären

hab ja sonst heut nicht wirklich was interessantes zu machen alles heut ist nur langweilig deshalb auch die "hohe" motivation  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Es ist vollbracht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



#10000


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Es ist vollbracht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wenn nicht bin ja da zum erklären
> 
> hab ja sonst heut nicht wirklich was interessantes zu machen alles heut ist nur langweilig deshalb auch die "hohe" motivation
> 
> ...




Joa, kenn ich auch, bei mir is aber grad ganz in Ordnung, hab grad gar nichts zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das ändert sich schon wieder, spätestens wenn Chef kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




GZ an Mumble, der *zufälligerweise* die 500. Seite und den 10000. Post vollgemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

und der kommt stunden später???

mein eigentlicher chef kommt nur ganz selten bei mich und mein vorgesetzter lässt mich auch in ruhe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die sind glücklich wenn die buchhaltung halt funktioniert.

*Flüster* mein chef hat anscheinend nicht so viel ahnung von buchhaltung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Joa, kenn ich auch, bei mir is aber grad anz in Ordnung, hab grad gar nichts zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die 500. Seite war wirklich zufällig... Aber durch dieses Erfolgserlebnis habe ich einen Adrenalinschub bekommen und fühlte mich zu Höherem berufen... Die #10000 ist ein weiterer Meilenstein auf meinem Weg zur Weltherrschaft!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> und der kommt stunden später???
> 
> mein eigentlicher chef kommt nur ganz selten bei mich und mein vorgesetzter lässt mich auch in ruhe
> 
> ...




Ne normalerweise nich, aber weiß nich wo der heute steckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Vorgesetzten leider nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Flüster* ich aber auch ich (hab ne 4 in der Prüfung gehabt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (18. Juni 2008)

ich bin sooo müde !!!! 

gottseidank bin ich arbeiten !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich bin sooo müde !!!!
> 
> gottseidank bin ich arbeiten !!
> 
> ...



Guten morgen heißt das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich stehe auch total neben mir... Ich starre die ganze Zeit auf den Monitor, aber raffen tu ich nicht viel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Guten morgen heißt das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



B1ubb und Anstand sind keine Freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is das nich normal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> gottseidank bin ich arbeiten !!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



--> Ist deine lecker Kollegin wieder da und bringt dir Frühstück?!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Oder warum biste froh?!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Guten morgen heißt das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Morgen all ich bin wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Mumble das kenn ich -.- 2h schlaf -.-


----------



## QcK (18. Juni 2008)

Moin leute

Ich bin verzweifelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich muss jetzt gleich bass spielen, weil wir nen auftritt haben und mein Bass ist weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was soll ich nur machen leute? ^^


----------



## b1ubb (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> --> Ist deine lecker Kollegin wieder da und bringt dir Frühstück?!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du wirst lachen, ich hab gerade wirklich wieder 2 kipferl bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mhmmm lecka ! ;D


----------



## mmm79 (18. Juni 2008)

uiii,
GZ schon über 500

wollte eigentlich auf noch auf Seite 500 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ne normalerweise nich, aber weiß nich wo der heute steckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tz tz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab auch irgentwo ne 4 weil die in der mündlichen immer doofe fragen gestellt haben die ich nur mit ich kann ihn das vom buch vorlabbern aber nicht den wirklichen ist von der firma weil bin noch nicht lange dort.

war halt doof da die firma in der ich schon im 3 jahr gelernt hab pleite gegangen war und ich mir wegen einem oder zwei monaten ne neue ausbildungsstelle suchen musste da ich sonst nicht zur prüfung zugelassen worden wäre. so bin ich halt von ner 2 auf ne 4 gerutscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mitlerweile ist es mir egal bestanden ist bestanden mit welcher not ist doch egal guckt eh selten einer auf die noten wen ich meine chef anguck der guckt gar nicht auf die noten


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

QcK schrieb:


> Moin leute
> 
> Ich bin verzweifelt
> 
> ...



Ähm, z.B. dein Bass suchen und nich in Buffed.de gammeln? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

QcK schrieb:


> Moin leute
> 
> Ich bin verzweifelt
> 
> ...



Wenn du aus Hamburg kommst und mich zu "meinem" Proberaum fährst, kann ich dir meinen leihen...

Wie kann man denn nen Bass verlegen?!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (18. Juni 2008)

ich hab nen bass unter meinem tisch stehen zuhause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> tz tz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da hast recht bestanden ist bestanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Des war ne blöde Situation bei dir...


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> du wirst lachen, ich hab gerade wirklich wieder 2 kipferl bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Haha... Nicht witzig... Ich will auch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (18. Juni 2008)

Heute ist ein beschissener Tag -.-


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

so ich geh mal schauen ob sich heut einer erbarmt hat kaffee zu kochen


----------



## QcK (18. Juni 2008)

Ich habe seit 1 stunde das Haus abgesucht und finde ihn nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist ein echter GAU...

Aber danke für das Angebot nach Hamburg zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wenn ich von Düsseldorf nach hamburg fahre um mir nen Bass zu leihen, dann ist der Auftritt vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Haha... Nicht witzig... Ich will auch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol, tja musst halt vorbeikommen !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Lustig: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=46777&st=0


----------



## QcK (18. Juni 2008)

^^ und die buffed community schafft es doch echt, in ca 30 minuten diesem thread 2 Seiten zu geben obwohl ein einfaches "es ist mittwoch, um 11 wieder on" gereicht hätte...


JUNGS! ICH BIN STOLZ AUF EUCH!


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

super es hat sich heut wirklich jemand die mühe gemacht und kaffee gekocht *freu*

und es war nicht unser dummschen ... das weiß ich weil dem sein kaffee nicht schmeckt.
entweder kann man da bis auf den boden der tasse gucken oder der löffel steht im kaffee *ironie on* hmmmm lecker *ironie off*


----------



## Sleepysimon (18. Juni 2008)

Hat noch irgendwer so eine kack Woche wie ich ? -------...........--------


----------



## Kaaper (18. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Hat noch irgendwer so eine kack Woche wie ich ? -------...........--------



nein eigtl. nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Heute ist ein beschissener Tag -.-





Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Hat noch irgendwer so eine kack Woche wie ich ? -------...........--------



Also jetzt muss ich ja direkt mal nachfragen... Was ist denn bei dir los?

Deine "Hilfeschreie" sind ja nicht mehr zu übersehen...


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Also jetzt muss ich ja direkt mal nachfragen... Was ist denn bei dir los?
> 
> Deine "Hilfeschreie" sind ja nicht mehr zu übersehen...


ja das stimmt allerdings



nein hatte bis her nur probleme mit meinem scheiß kreislauf


----------



## Sleepysimon (18. Juni 2008)

Liebeskummer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu kommt noch, dass heute früh mein Auto kaputt ging und gestern Mein Chef auch nicht so gut gelaunt war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Liebeskummer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bin ein neugieriger mensch!!!
hopp kotz dich aus (sprich erzähl)


----------



## Captain_Chaos (18. Juni 2008)

KAFFEEPOWER!!!

Oh, schon wieder vorbei. Gleich mal nen neuen holen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ja das stimmt allerdings
> 
> nein hatte bis her nur probleme mit meinem scheiß kreislauf



Ich reiche dir mal ein paar Kreislauftropfen...



Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Liebeskummer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du hast mein Mitgefühl... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Captain_Chaos schrieb:


> KAFFEEPOWER!!!
> 
> Oh, schon wieder vorbei. Gleich mal nen neuen holen.
> 
> ...



meiner wird gleich kalt so wie immer halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




muss jetzt weg post und bank in 20 min bin ich wieder da


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> meiner wird gleich kalt so wie immer halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bäh, kalter Kaffee...


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Ich reiche dir mal ein paar Kreislauftropfen...



danke aber bis jetzt brauch ich die heut nicht


----------



## Salavora (18. Juni 2008)

Moin ihr alle!

*Ne runde Schwarztee in die mitte stellt*


----------



## Sleepysimon (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> bin ein neugieriger mensch!!!
> hopp kotz dich aus (sprich erzähl)



Die Person die ich liebe wohnt 500km weg von mir, wir telefonieren jeden Tag, sie hasst Fernbeziehungen und kann sich auch keine vorstellen.

Ich bin einfach süchtig nach ihr und halte es keine 4h aus ohne etwas von ihr zu hören.


----------



## Salavora (18. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Die Person die ich liebe wohnt 500km weg von mir, wir telefonieren jeden Tag, sie hasst Fernbeziehungen und kann sich auch keine vorstellen.
> 
> Ich bin einfach süchtig nach ihr und halte es keine 4h aus ohne etwas von ihr zu hören.


Mein Beileid!






Wow! Ihr hab die 500. Seite UND den 10.000 Post heute geschaft! *gratz*!


----------



## Ruven (18. Juni 2008)

Gähähähäääääään... Morgen... 
Nix los heute? Verpass ich ja nix...
Zu viel zu tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wosn Xely s´müffelt ja noch gar nich !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Morgen Ruven!


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Die Person die ich liebe wohnt 500km weg von mir, wir telefonieren jeden Tag, sie hasst Fernbeziehungen und kann sich auch keine vorstellen.
> 
> Ich bin einfach süchtig nach ihr und halte es keine 4h aus ohne etwas von ihr zu hören.



Du hast mein Mitgefühl, aber sowas kann nich funktionieren...meiner Meinung nach, körperliche Sehnsüchte zu groß usw., tut mir Leid Sleepy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Gähähähäääääään... Morgen...
> Nix los heute? Verpass ich ja nix...
> Zu viel zu tun
> 
> ...



Ruuuuuuuuuvän!!!

Guten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (18. Juni 2008)

*reinschleich Kaffe und Brötchen hinzauber und dann laut schrei MORGÄHN IHR NASÄH!!!*


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> *reinschleich Kaffe und Brötchen hinzauber und dann laut schrei MORGÄHN IHR NASÄH!!!*



Maaaaaaaaraaaaaaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (18. Juni 2008)

das is doch ma ne Begrüßung ^^ danke Slave 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na Xely pennt noch was ? heute hab ich auf Arbeit sogar ma was zu tun, also nich wundern, in Gedanken bin ich bei euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kaffee hol*


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> *reinschleich Kaffe und Brötchen hinzauber und dann laut schrei MORGÄHN IHR NASÄH!!!*



Moin Moin!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hast du mich erschreckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt sind wir ja schon fast komplett...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (18. Juni 2008)

Moin ihr lieben liebenden!
Wenn ich euch seh bekomm ich glatt wieder gute laune!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Heut iss dämlisch... werd den halben Tag afk sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> das is doch ma ne Begrüßung ^^ danke Slave
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Joa die war gestern SSC und hat sich T5 geholt glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und jetz pennt se wahrscheinlich noch, oder beobachtet uns heimlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gedanklich bin ich grad in meinem Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja Mara, dein Szoker hat aber keine guten Werte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (18. Juni 2008)

Watt die war gestern SSC??? *gähn* ich auch *schüttel*
zomfg rofl omg ich sachs euch das war noobaction  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (18. Juni 2008)

Endlich wirds mal voll hier!
Dachte schon, weil Bliz wohl ihre Wartungsarbeiten Regelung was umgebaut hat, das heute alle fernbleiben und auch die arbeitenden Poster nicht vorbei kommen ^^

In diesem Sinne: Moin an alle dazu gekommenen!


----------



## Vercon (18. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgääääääääääääääääään ^^

Schon wieder  Mittwoch?`Das ging ja schnell xDD


----------



## Sleepysimon (18. Juni 2008)

Hat wer Lust meine Laune aufzubessern ? :/


----------



## Maradil (18. Juni 2008)

LOL, ja ich sehs grad Slave, da stimmt was nich ^^

Pingus an die Macht ^^


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ach ja Mara, dein Szoker hat aber keine guten Werte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der "liegt" auch noch im Bett^^



Vercon schrieb:


> Guten Morgääääääääääääääääään ^^
> 
> Schon wieder  Mittwoch?`Das ging ja schnell xDD



Morgen!
Jaja, so schnell vergeht die Zeit... Aber du hast ja auch hier an einem Nicht-Mittwoch ne Verwanung ausgesprochen, deswegen kommts dir wahrscheinlich so schnell vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Hat wer Lust meine Laune aufzubessern ? :/



Jo... Aber wie?!?


----------



## Salavora (18. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Pingus an die Macht ^^


Hab von einem Alpha-Key User gehört, dass es wohl was Pingu ähnliches in WotLK gibt. Als Gegner ^^


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Morgen Sala!! niemals würden wir dem Mittwochs-Thread fernbleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen Vercon, dein Ava is ja mal geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sleepy, wie kann man dich aufheitern?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

so auch wieder da 
man kaum ist man für ein paar minuten weg schon werden se alle wach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (18. Juni 2008)

Genau Mara Pingus an dich macht.... 
Machen wir Xely zu Buffed Imperatorin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (18. Juni 2008)

Braucht eure imba Pingu-Gang noch nen Vergelter? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Hab von einem Alpha-Key User gehört, dass es wohl was Pingu ähnliches in WotLK gibt. Als Gegner ^^




Wir haben unser Ziel erreicht!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Davidor schrieb:


> Braucht eure imba Pingu-Gang noch nen Vergelter?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



<-- Zwar nen Baby, aber Vergelter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (18. Juni 2008)

Was ist geiler als ein Vergelter? Genau,2 Vergelter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (18. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Sleepy, wie kann man dich aufheitern?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Keine Ahnung :'( Lenkt mich wenigstens irgendwie ab :/


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> <-- Zwar nen Baby, aber Vergelter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe mir übrigens überlegt, dass ich nie den "Baby-Status" ablegen werde...
Dann bin ich viel knuffiger und komme besser bei Frauen an...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (18. Juni 2008)

Nee nee jetzt fangen die Worgen auch noch an sich bei uns einzusschleichen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (18. Juni 2008)

lol mumble


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Davidor schrieb:


> Was ist geiler als ein Vergelter? Genau,2 Vergelter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ansich schon, aber ähhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh NEIN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (18. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Lenkt mich wenigstens irgendwie ab :/




Ach komm, in knapp 2 Stunden gehen die Server doch wieder ON ^^ Kein grund sich vor'n Bus zu schmeißen xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw: Pingus im neuen AddOn? Wuahahahahaa *diabolisches grinsen aufsetz*

Das ist der erste Schritt zur völligen einnahme der WELT!! ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Ich habe mir übrigens überlegt, dass ich nie den "Baby-Status" ablegen werde...
> Dann bin ich viel knuffiger und komme besser bei Frauen an...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dann bist du aber nur zum knuddeln da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (18. Juni 2008)

Davidor schrieb:


> Was ist geiler als ein Vergelter? Genau,2 Vergelter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar, hiermit bist du offiziel rekrutiert, ändere deinen Status unterm Avatar auf Baby-Pingu mit Zusatz (Baby-Pingu Vergelter oder so ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und herzlich willkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (18. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Ach komm, in knapp 2 Stunden gehen die Server doch wieder ON ^^ Kein grund sich vor'n Bus zu schmeißen xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn es nur das wäre ................. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (18. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Morgen Sala!! niemals würden wir dem Mittwochs-Thread fernbleiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hatte gehoft und meine Hoffnungen wurden erfüllt!


Slavery schrieb:


> Morgen Vercon, dein Ava is ja mal geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


I second that


Slavery schrieb:


> Sleepy, wie kann man dich aufheitern?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaube mit ner Wohnung und ner Arbeitsstelle und nem Freundeskreis in der nähe seiner Freundin (oder das für sie in der nähe von ihm.)


----------



## Maradil (18. Juni 2008)

Ich habs euch ja gesagt, wir werden es schaffen.....erst in WoW.....und dann *muhahahahahah* der REST  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich schließe die Augen, lehne mich zurück und genieße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Wenn es nur das wäre .................
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die sonne scheint???


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung :'( Lenkt mich wenigstens irgendwie ab :/




Die Welt is ungerecht und einfach zu oft deprimierend, aber wenn alles so laufen würde, wie wir das wollen, wär es eine sehr langweilige und einfältige Welt, rappel dich auf und mach einfach weiter, hört sich leichter an als es is, ich weiß, aber im Endeffekt is es gerade die Einstellung die dich wieder aufbaut und zurück in die Spur bringt!


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

Moooin..

Mittwoch.... ~.~

*verschlafen kuck*


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Ich schließe die Augen, lehne mich zurück und genieße
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nur zum knuddeln schliesst du die augen und genießt???


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Ich habs euch ja gesagt, wir werden es schaffen.....erst in WoW.....und dann *muhahahahahah* der REST
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tihiihihihihihi Pingu-Power 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Moooin..
> 
> Mittwoch.... ~.~
> 
> *verschlafen kuck*



Stillgestanden, die Königin ist erwacht!

Hehe, gugu!



Jenny84 schrieb:


> nur zum knuddeln schliesst du die augen und genießt???



Ne, aber unter anderem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (18. Juni 2008)

Xely *schrei*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auch schon wach ?
*ma en Kaffee reich*

......................

*schnüffel*
hmmm riechst gut heute gestern gebadet? SSC?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (18. Juni 2008)

Ob die macher von Blizzard wissen, was die damit anrichten? xD

Wär doch lustig, wenn das Wildtiere werden. Ich seh's kommen: JEDER zweite Hunter hat so'n teil. Und dann die Namen xD Ich will gar nicht drüber nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Salavora (18. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Pingus im neuen AddOn? Wuahahahahaa *diabolisches grinsen aufsetz*
> 
> Das ist der erste Schritt zur völligen einnahme der WELT!! ^^





Maradil schrieb:


> Ich habs euch ja gesagt, wir werden es schaffen.....erst in WoW.....und dann *muhahahahahah* der REST
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pssst! Nicht so laut, sonst bekommen das noch die Falschen mit und versuchen das ganze zu stoppen!



Xelyna schrieb:


> Moooin..
> 
> Mittwoch.... ~.~
> 
> *verschlafen kuck*


Moin! *Kaffe und Tee hinstell*


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Stillgestanden, die Königin ist erwacht!
> 
> Hehe, gugu!
> 
> ...


die hat aber lange gebraucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

du bist ein baby da gibts nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Xely *schrei*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So in etwa.. jo SSC .. riech ich nach moderndem Tang oder was oO..

Man.. scheiß Woche.. glaub ich geh wieder penn'


----------



## Maradil (18. Juni 2008)

*steht stramm*

Grüße euch Xely, Herrin der Pingus!!!!!111einself

Alles kla im BH mein Engel ? ^^


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Wär doch lustig, wenn das Wildtiere werden. Ich seh's kommen: JEDER zweite Hunter hat so'n teil. Und dann die Namen xD Ich will gar nicht drüber nachdenken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Boar?!?^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> die sonne scheint???



Ja genau erst neugierig sein, dann sag ich es und dann darüber lustig machen -.-


----------



## Salavora (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> So in etwa.. jo SSC .. riech ich nach moderndem Tang oder was oO..
> 
> Man.. scheiß Woche.. glaub ich geh wieder penn'


Heh! Hiergeblieben!
Wasn passiert die Woche?


----------



## Sleepysimon (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Man.. scheiß Woche.. glaub ich geh wieder penn'


Endlich mal jemand bei dem die Woche genauso scheiße ist wie bei mir -.-


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> du bist ein baby da gibts nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mist, dann will ich doch Erwachsen werden...


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Morgen Xely,

und wie lang warst SSC?^^

noch was bekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Man.. scheiß Woche.. glaub ich geh wieder penn'





Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Endlich mal jemand bei dem die Woche genauso scheiße ist wie bei mir -.-



Hallo, ich heiße Mumble, bin 25 und dies ist meine erste Sitzung bei den anonymen Deprimierten...


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Heh! Hiergeblieben!
> Wasn passiert die Woche?




Haufen Arbeit gestern gehabt.. dann geht meine Gilde seit neuesten um vier Uhr raiden wo die meisten noch in der Arbeit sind und dann noch gestern das Spiel .. bei mir gibts jetz min. einen Monat lang keine Pizza oder Spaghetti mehr! Boykott!!


----------



## Salavora (18. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ja genau erst neugierig sein, dann sag ich es und dann darüber lustig machen -.-


Einige haben eher nicht weiter hinten gelesn, was du geschrieben hast und glauben das du mies drauf bist, weil die server nicht on sind.


----------



## Maradil (18. Juni 2008)

lol, alle haben ne scheiß Woche, ich geh morgen nochmal arbeiten und am Montag Mittag lieg isch schon in Fuerteventura am Strand XD


----------



## promo1 (18. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Endlich mal jemand bei dem die Woche genauso scheiße ist wie bei mir -.-



Sind die wochen ( in der woche ) nich alle scheiße?^^


----------



## Ruven (18. Juni 2008)

Wasn los Xely...
Ich glaub ich lass ma das scherzen...
Wollt eigentlich sagen dasse nach meer riechst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (18. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Endlich mal jemand bei dem die Woche genauso scheiße ist wie bei mir -.-




Jaaa aber jetzt mal ganz ehrlich. Es bringt doch nichts, den Kopp in den Sand zu stecken und alle mit schlechter Laune anzustecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof, und wird es auch niemals sein. Egal was passiert ist bei Dir, es gibt IMMER einen zweiten Weg! Auch wenn der Steinig und Steil ist. Aber fang an diesen zu laufen, dann fühlst Du dich auch besser!

Es bringt einfach nichts, wenn man, nachdem man Shice erlebt hat, sein Leben an sich vorbei ziehen sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ja genau erst neugierig sein, dann sag ich es und dann darüber lustig machen -.-


nein das war so nicht gemeint!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das war eher darauf bezogen das man sein leben genießen sollte egal was kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (18. Juni 2008)

och xely... iss doch nur fussball und so schlecht wie die Gespielt haben...
Da kannst nur "le coque et more" singen


----------



## Maradil (18. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Jaaa aber jetzt mal ganz ehrlich. Es bringt doch nichts, den Kopp in den Sand zu stecken und alle mit schlechter Laune anzustecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schön gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: was geht mit Szoker ? warum hat der keine Werte O_o Vannek is noch in Off Klamotten, aber Szoker anscheinen komplett terminiert...oder so


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> ...und dann noch gestern das Spiel .. bei mir gibts jetz min. einen Monat lang keine Pizza oder Spaghetti mehr! Boykott!!



Jo, ätzend...


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Jaaa aber jetzt mal ganz ehrlich. Es bringt doch nichts, den Kopp in den Sand zu stecken und alle mit schlechter Laune anzustecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo Sleepy er hat recht...

Und Xely, ja man hat mal viel Arbeit, und vielleicht is die Gilde mal dumm und ja Italien is weiter und Frankreich hat verloren, aber sei nich so depri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> och xely... iss doch nur fussball und so schlecht wie die Gespielt haben...
> Da kannst nur "le coque et more" singen




Wer hat hier schlecht gespielt?? *koch*


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Jaaa aber jetzt mal ganz ehrlich. Es bringt doch nichts, den Kopp in den Sand zu stecken und alle mit schlechter Laune anzustecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da kann man doch mal das schöne und oft genutze

/sign

auspacken!


----------



## Captain_Chaos (18. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Hat wer Lust meine Laune aufzubessern ? :/



Du glaubst gar nicht wie gerne ich das machen würde, aber dabei kann dir leider kaum einer helfen. Und ich schon gar nicht. Sorry.

Sei dir gewiss, dass es auch Leute gibt denen es noch schlechter geht. Meine Ex hat nen neuen Freund und deswegen geht es mir schon seit Tagen besch...eiden. Aber was solls? Ich kann daran eh nichts ändern.

Fernbeziehungen sind nicht gut. Lass die Finger davon. Hatte selber vor Jahren eine. Das ganze hat etwa ein halbes Jahr funktioniert. Danach war Schluss, weil wir uns auseinander gelebt hatten. Die Distanz killt (fast) jede Beziehung.

Kopf hoch. Das wird schon wieder. 

Oh man, klingt das alles heuchlerisch. Mir geht es keinen Deut besser als ihm und ich lasse genau die Phrasen los die ich selber nicht mehr hören kann. *kotz*


----------



## Vercon (18. Juni 2008)

Pizza und Pasta boykott? Das war bei der WM 2006 auch so. Und trotzdem haben se alle 2 Tage später wieder das Telefon beim Italiener glühen lassen xD


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wer hat hier schlecht gespielt?? *koch*



Die Königin wird wütend!!! In Deckung!!! *duck*


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Juni 2008)

Einen wunderschönen guten morgen ihr Eisverkäufer und Südpolfetischisten! Habt ihr auch so gut geschlafen??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Jaaa aber jetzt mal ganz ehrlich. Es bringt doch nichts, den Kopp in den Sand zu stecken und alle mit schlechter Laune anzustecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


richtig ansonsten würds mich auch nicht mehr geben!!!


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen guten morgen ihr Eisverkäufer und Südpolfetischisten! Habt ihr auch so gut geschlafen??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





grauenhaft ~.~


----------



## Ruven (18. Juni 2008)

Da ich 4 Jahre drüben im Land der Tricoloure gewöhnt hab nehm ich mirs mal raus...
Die Franchakken spielen immer schlecht... Viera ausser Form kein Zidane mehr was will man erwarten!
Und dann bricht Ribery sich au noch den Haxxen...


----------



## Ruven (18. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen guten morgen ihr Eisverkäufer und Südpolfetischisten! Habt ihr auch so gut geschlafen??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mowl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (18. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> mowl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




xDDD


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Da ich 4 Jahre drüben im Land der Tricoloure gewöhnt hab nehm ich mirs mal raus...
> Die Franchakken spielen immer schlecht... Viera ausser Form kein Zidane mehr was will man erwarten!
> Und dann bricht Ribery sich au noch den Haxxen...



C’est la vie...


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Da ich 4 Jahre drüben im Land der Tricoloure gewöhnt hab nehm ich mirs mal raus...
> Die Franchakken spielen immer schlecht... Viera ausser Form kein Zidane mehr was will man erwarten!
> Und dann bricht Ribery sich au noch den Haxxen...



Congratulation zu einem First Class Ticket mit Ziel 'Xelyna's persönliche Ignorierliste'. Bitte anschnallen und Sitze hochklappen.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> schön gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja Mittwoch is es, deine Charakter wurden gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein wollte meine Sig heut auch wieder aktualisieren aber da steht auch nur bei allen Werten "0" drin, denke es hat was mit den Wartungsarbeiten zu tun...


----------



## Maradil (18. Juni 2008)

sonst is heir immer geile Stimmung, heute voll die dicken Wolken, alle jammern wegen verflossenen oder fast verflossenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*MACHT MAL PARTY*

eben aufm Termin, 30 mins afk ^^


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

Neulich in den Lokas (um genau zu sein gerade eben) kam das hier:
-> nabend. ich bin auch skorpion. wollen wir freunde werden? 

Ich lach mich weg.. ist das der neue Anmachspruch 08 oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Ruven (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Congratulation zu einem First Class Ticket mit Ziel 'Xelyna's persönliche Ignorierliste'. Bitte anschnallen und Sitze hochklappen.



*lol* ach Xely...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Iss doch nur Fussball...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (18. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Da ich 4 Jahre drüben im Land der Tricoloure gewöhnt hab nehm ich mirs mal raus...
> Die Franchakken spielen immer schlecht... Viera ausser Form kein Zidane mehr was will man erwarten!
> Und dann bricht Ribery sich au noch den Haxxen...



Zwischen 98 und 2000 war Frankreich einfach die beste Mannschaft. Nur leider jetzt nicht mehr. 

Die Italiener schummeln sich jetzt wieder mit Minimalfussbal bis ins Finale. Hoffentlich treffen die dann mal auf einen richtig guten Gegner (z.B. Portugal) und werden mit 10:0 nach Hause geschickt. 

Mein Herz schlägt für Frankreich, da ich die zweitmeiste Zeit meines Lebens dort verbracht habe.


----------



## Vercon (18. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Punsch inne Mitte stell*
*Luftballons aufblas und aufhäng*
*T-Shirt anzieh mit Aufschrift "Hau(b)tschule 72 - Ich war dabei"
*Pizza bestell*

Dann kanns ja losgehen xD


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

Captain_Chaos schrieb:


> Mein Herz schlägt für Frankreich, da ich die zweitmeiste Zeit meines Lebens dort verbracht habe.





<3


----------



## Davidor (18. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Klar, hiermit bist du offiziel rekrutiert, ändere deinen Status unterm Avatar auf Baby-Pingu mit Zusatz (Baby-Pingu Vergelter oder so )
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Captain_Chaos schrieb:


> Kopf hoch. Das wird schon wieder.




Genau, schau nach vorne und nich zurück!!
Das gilt übrigens auch für dich El Capitano!!


----------



## Salavora (18. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Jaaa aber jetzt mal ganz ehrlich. Es bringt doch nichts, den Kopp in den Sand zu stecken und alle mit schlechter Laune anzustecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


^^ Danke dafür! Kurz bevor ich das gelesen hab, hat mein Vater mich angerufen und mir gesagt, das mein Opa diese Nacht verstorben ist. 
Der Post war da ein gutes Timing.

Bin jetzt erstmal was weg.


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

Davidor schrieb:


> Danke dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Maradil hat hier gar nix zu sagen^-^
Musst erst noch an mir vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Captain_Chaos schrieb:


> Mein Herz schlägt für Frankreich, da ich die zweitmeiste Zeit meines Lebens dort verbracht habe.



Ich bin so gut wie jedes Jahr in Paris... love it!
Aber verstehen tu ich diese komischen Franzosen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Captain_Chaos schrieb:


> Zwischen 98 und 2000 war Frankreich einfach die beste Mannschaft. Nur leider jetzt nicht mehr.
> 
> Die Italiener schummeln sich jetzt wieder mit Minimalfussbal bis ins Finale. Hoffentlich treffen die dann mal auf einen richtig guten Gegner (z.B. Portugal) und werden mit 10:0 nach Hause geschickt.
> 
> Mein Herz schlägt für Frankreich, da ich die zweitmeiste Zeit meines Lebens dort verbracht habe.




Ich würde meinen Frankreich hätte immer noch ne super Mannschaft, aber es kann ja nich immer gut laufen, Deutschland wäre bei der Gruppe auch raus!! 

Schade is nur das der wohl beste Fussballer aller Zeiten nich mehr spielt!!!  ZIZOU <3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Italiener, also ne n Haufn Mädchen, die gewinnen nich schon wieder n großes Turnier...


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Juni 2008)

Ahhhhhhhh da geht man nichtsahnend an den Briefkasten und kriegt ne kalte Dusche in Form von einem Strafzettel wegen zu schnellem Fahren innerorts!! 

Und da soll nochmal einer sagen Wow-Spieler wären nie an der frischen Luft.... 

*ärger*


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> ^^ Danke dafür! Kurz bevor ich das gelesen hab, hat mein Vater mich angerufen und mir gesagt, das mein Opa diese Nacht verstorben ist.
> Der Post war da ein gutes Timing.
> 
> Bin jetzt erstmal was weg.



Mein aufrichtiges Beileid!


----------



## Ruven (18. Juni 2008)

Naja ich verzieh mich wenn ichs jetzt bei Xely verbockt hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (18. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YEAEEAEAEAAHHHHH auf Vercon is verlass, *Punsch hinter die Binde kipp und rumtanz*


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> ^^ Danke dafür! Kurz bevor ich das gelesen hab, hat mein Vater mich angerufen und mir gesagt, das mein Opa diese Nacht verstorben ist.
> Der Post war da ein gutes Timing.
> 
> Bin jetzt erstmal was weg.




Oh man täuscht es mich oder is heut n richtiger Scheißtag?? Mein Beileid Sala!!


----------



## Vercon (18. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ahhhhhhhh da geht man nichtsahnend an den Briefkasten und kriegt ne kalte Dusche in Form von einem Strafzettel wegen zu schnellem Fahren innerorts!!
> 
> Und da soll nochmal einer sagen Wow-Spieler wären nie an der frischen Luft....
> 
> *ärger*




Jo da wär mein erster gedanke: Owned xD

Aber das kenn ich nur zu gut xD


----------



## Maradil (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Maradil hat hier gar nix zu sagen^-^
> Musst erst noch an mir vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Xely da warst du nicht da, und als offiziel anerkannter Vertreter, laut Slave und Mumble, hab ich das einfachmal veranlasst ^^


----------



## Maradil (18. Juni 2008)

mein Beileid Sala *Fahne auf Halbmasst hiss*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Xely da warst du nicht da, und als offiziel anerkannter Vertreter, laut Slave und Mumble, hab ich das einfachmal veranlasst ^^



Stellvertretend als dein Berater, Xely, hab ich Mara dazu veranlasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Oh man täuscht es mich oder is heut n richtiger Scheißtag?? Mein Beileid Sala!!



Scheint so...
Mist, das wir alle so weit auseinander wohnen... Sonst hätte ich jetzt vorgeschlagen, dass wir die Rechner ausschalten, die Arbeit Arbeit sein lassen und uns irgendwo gemeinschaftlich hinhauen (Stadtpark, etc.) und uns ordentlich voll laufen lassen...


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Jo da wär mein erster gedanke: Owned xD
> 
> Aber das kenn ich nur zu gut xD



Aber er geht noch! 15 Euro! *LOL* nach Abzug der 3 km/h warens noch 59 km/h!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Maradil hat hier gar nix zu sagen^-^
> Musst erst noch an mir vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schon geschehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ganz süßen Pingu Blick aufsetz*


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Neulich in den Lokas (um genau zu sein gerade eben) kam das hier:
> -> nabend. ich bin auch skorpion. wollen wir freunde werden?
> 
> Ich lach mich weg.. ist das der neue Anmachspruch 08 oder hab ich was verpasst?




Ja doch der is gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss ich mir merken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

Davidor schrieb:


> Schon geschehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*dahinschmelz* Keks?


----------



## Vercon (18. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> ^^ Danke dafür! Kurz bevor ich das gelesen hab, hat mein Vater mich angerufen und mir gesagt, das mein Opa diese Nacht verstorben ist.
> Der Post war da ein gutes Timing.
> 
> Bin jetzt erstmal was weg.




Ja von mir auch mein beileid. Es tut weh wenn man ein Familienmitglied verliert. Ich hatte das letztes Jahr mit meiner Oma auch. Weißt Du, es ist nicht leicht wenn man einen Menschen verliert, der einem eine ganze Menge bedeutet.

Ich habe in den ersten paar Tagen meine trauer freien lauf gelassen, und irgendwann doch eingesehen, das dass Leben weiter geht. Auch für Dich. Ich hoffe du findest schnell wieder in Deine gewohnheiten zurück und diesen Schlag verkraftest!

Alles gute !


----------



## Ruven (18. Juni 2008)

Davidor meinen platz haben kann....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (18. Juni 2008)

ROFLCOPTER


----------



## Davidor (18. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Davidor meinen platz haben kann....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht weinen,ich denke wir haben Platz für uns alle,nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ROFLCOPTER



oO


----------



## Maradil (18. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Ja von mir auch mein beileid. Es tut weh wenn man ein Familienmitglied verliert. Ich hatte das letztes Jahr mit meiner Oma auch. Weißt Du, es ist nicht leicht wenn man einen Menschen verliert, der einem eine ganze Menge bedeutet.
> 
> Ich habe in den ersten paar Tagen meine trauer freien lauf gelassen, und irgendwann doch eingesehen, das dass Leben weiter geht. Auch für Dich. Ich hoffe du findest schnell wieder in Deine gewohnheiten zurück und diesen Schlag verkraftest!
> 
> Alles gute !



das soll jetzt nich böse gemeint sein, aber Vercons Sprüche klingen wie ausm Glückskeks, ein großer Keks zwar, aber ihr wisst was ich meine

*die Stimmung etwas heben will*


----------



## Ruven (18. Juni 2008)

nööö Xely mag mich nimmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Davidor meinen platz haben kann....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein Ruven, du bleibst, Xely beruhigt sich schon wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Aber er geht noch! 15 Euro! *LOL* nach Abzug der 3 km/h warens noch 59 km/h!^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Boah Scrät, mir ist erst jetzt jetzt dein verächtlicher "Titel" aufgefallen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ruven schrieb:


> Davidor meinen platz haben kann....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, geh nicht!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (18. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> das soll jetzt nich böse gemeint sein, aber Vercons Sprüche klingen wie ausm Glückskeks, ein großer Keks zwar, aber ihr wisst was ich meine
> 
> *die Stimmung etwas heben will*




Naja xD Man tut was man kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Davidor meinen platz haben kann....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ruven? *schnorchel* komm auf die andere Seite! Was dir Xely verschwiegen hat: Ich habe dich damals ausgebrütet!! *schnorchel* laß uns eine Gilde mit Namen "Imperium" gründen *schnorchel* und wie ein STURM werden unsere TRUPPEN über das Land von Azeroth hinweg fegen! *schnorchel*


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

auch von mir mein beileid


----------



## Aplizzier (18. Juni 2008)

Leute es ist bald soweit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ruven? *schnorchel* komm auf die andere Seite! Was dir Xely verschwiegen hat: Ich habe dich damals ausgebrütet!! *schnorchel* laß uns eine Gilde mit Namen "Imperium" gründen *schnorchel* und wie ein STURM werden unsere TRUPPEN über das Land von Azeroth hinweg fegen! *schnorchel*




Du musst wiederstehen der dunklen Macht Ruven!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Aplizzier schrieb:


> Leute es ist bald soweit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mir doch egal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (18. Juni 2008)

Aplizzier schrieb:


> Leute es ist bald soweit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Egal! Wir "unterhalten" uns weiter xD


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Bin ma kurz afk, etwas für meine Gesundheit tun *hüstel*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (18. Juni 2008)

Erstmal danke fürs viele Beileid! 
Ihr könnt einen echt wieder aufheben ^^

[





Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ruven? *schnorchel* komm auf die andere Seite! Was dir Xely verschwiegen hat: Ich habe dich damals ausgebrütet!! *schnorchel* laß uns eine Gilde mit Namen "Imperium" gründen *schnorchel* und wie ein STURM werden unsere TRUPPEN über das Land von Azeroth hinweg fegen! *schnorchel*


Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, dass du da so ein klein wenig im falschen Film bist. Abgesehen davon, das es von WOW derzeit erst zwei Episoden gibt ;-)


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Juni 2008)

Aplizzier schrieb:


> Leute es ist bald soweit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Soweit für? Soweit ich weiß waren heute morgen alle Server on.... was soll sonst kommen? Hab ich was verpaßt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ruven? *schnorchel* komm auf die andere Seite! Was dir Xely verschwiegen hat: Ich habe dich damals ausgebrütet!! *schnorchel* laß uns eine Gilde mit Namen "Imperium" gründen *schnorchel* und wie ein STURM werden unsere TRUPPEN über das Land von Azeroth hinweg fegen! *schnorchel*




*Schnorchel zuhalt*


----------



## Aplizzier (18. Juni 2008)

Slaver. Du bist ein Untoter Magier xD du gehörst schon zur dunklen Seite^^


----------



## dejaspeed (18. Juni 2008)

Was ihr wollt einen aufstand probem ?

Ich werd dran denken wenn ein paar verrückte Pinguine auf meinen Stiefeln rumklopfen.


Morgen, btw ^^


----------



## Vercon (18. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Erstmal danke fürs viele Beileid!
> Ihr könnt einen echt wieder aufheben ^^
> 
> [
> Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, dass du da so ein klein wenig im Flaschen Film bist. Abgesehen davon, das es von WOW derzeit erst zwei Episoden gibt ;-)




Irgendwie sind hier ALLE im falschen Film xD Aber das ist ja gerade das lustige.

Man nehme ca. 30 WoW Spieler ^^ Stecke sie in einem Forum und lasse sie Spammen xD


----------



## Maradil (18. Juni 2008)

so Scrätcher.....*ZIIUUUOOMMM* mein Lichtschwert wird dich in deine Einzelteile zerlegen *das grün des Lichtschwertest schimmer wunderschön in der Dunkelheit von Scrätchers Versteck*


----------



## Salavora (18. Juni 2008)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Was ihr wollt einen aufstand probem ?
> 
> Ich werd dran denken wenn ein paar verrückte Pinguine auf meinen Stiefeln rumklopfen.
> 
> ...


Geh erstmal nach Nordend! Da verprügeln dich die Pingus dann *g*


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Scheint so...
> Mist, das wir alle so weit auseinander wohnen... Sonst hätte ich jetzt vorgeschlagen, dass wir die Rechner ausschalten, die Arbeit Arbeit sein lassen und uns irgendwo gemeinschaftlich hinhauen (Stadtpark, etc.) und uns ordentlich voll laufen lassen...



nee saufen ist nicht mein ding.
da werden gedanken wach an die ich nicht mehr denken mag (nur indirekt auf mich bezogen)


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Aplizzier schrieb:


> Slaver. Du bist ein Untoter Magier xD du gehörst schon zur dunklen Seite^^



NIX... Möge dich der Zorn unserer Königin kritisch treffen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nee saufen ist nicht mein ding.
> da werden gedanken wach an die ich nicht mehr denken mag (nur indirekt auf mich bezogen)



Naja, dann reiche ich dir halt ne Apfelschorle... Tuts auch, hauptsache man sitzt beisammen... 

Halbes Leid = Geteiltes Leid... Heißt es ja zu mindest...


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> NIX... Möge dich der Zorn unserer Königin kritisch treffen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mein Dudu ist aber erst Lvl 26.. Wär ein Shadowbolt auch recht?


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Erstmal danke fürs viele Beileid!
> Ihr könnt einen echt wieder aufheben ^^
> 
> [
> Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, dass du da so ein klein wenig im falschen Film bist. Abgesehen davon, das es von WOW derzeit erst zwei Episoden gibt ;-)



Naja das liegt daran weil meine Rechtsanwälte noch mit Blizzard streiten....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finds auch voll doof! Aber Blizzard will einfach nicht akzeptieren, dass ich in WotLK die brennende Legion erst infiltriere und dann übernehme um mit ihnen das Land von Azeroth in ein brennendes Chaos zu stürzen, das sich das Leid wie aus Wolkenbrüchen über die Hauptstädte ergießt! Und für die Scherbenwelt hab ich andere Pläne! *händereib* zuviele haben sich beschwert dass sie ihnen nicht gefällt! Also werde ich sie sprengen bist nichts mehr davon übrig bleibt!!

*hysterischlach* ICH WERDE MIT Ruven an meiner Seite das Chaos zum normalzustand machen! Zwerge und Gnome werden sich gegenseitig bekriegen und die Horde wird erneut verklavt!!!


----------



## Vercon (18. Juni 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=7nLbKxmVoFE


Oder

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=1AkTdYCeFec&...feature=related
xD


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> NIX... Möge dich der Zorn unserer Königin kritisch treffen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab ne dunkle Vergangenheit als Ally 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber nun bin ich Pingu-Mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Naja, dann reiche ich dir halt ne Apfelschorle... Tuts auch, hauptsache man sitzt beisammen...
> 
> Halbes Leid = Geteiltes Leid... Heißt es ja zu mindest...



das passt!
richtiger spruch passt auch!!


----------



## dejaspeed (18. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Geh erstmal nach Nordend! Da verprügeln dich die Pingus dann *g*




abwarten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Mein Dudu ist aber erst Lvl 26.. Wär ein Shadowbolt auch recht?



Wie es ihnen beliebt, verehrte Königin...


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Mein Dudu ist aber erst Lvl 26.. Wär ein Shadowbolt auch recht?







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denk das ein Shadowbolt auch ganz ok wär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=7nLbKxmVoFE
> 
> 
> Oder
> ...



Also wenn ich versuche es zu laden:

Computer sagt neiiiiiiin......


----------



## Hanneh (18. Juni 2008)

moin dudes was liegt an heute??


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Ach ja Xely?

Hat meine Anmache gezogen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (18. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Naja das liegt daran weil meine Rechtsanwälte noch mit Blizzard streiten....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



EY, hier wird niemand abgeworben, Ruven bleib bei uns, der is zu knuffig für die dunkle seite, außerdem, wer sag das WIR nicht die Dunkle Seite sind ?!?!?!?! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (18. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> EY, hier wird niemand abgeworben, Ruven bleib bei uns, der is zu knuffig für die dunkle seite, außerdem, *wer sag das WIR nicht die Dunkle Seite sind* ?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pingus sind nicht böse xD


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Hanneh schrieb:


> moin dudes was liegt an heute??



Heute ist kein guter Tag...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dunkle Wolken verfinstern unseren Mittwoch, obwohl bei den meisten draußen die Sonne scheint...


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> EY, hier wird niemand abgeworben, Ruven bleib bei uns, der is zu knuffig für die dunkle seite, außerdem, wer sag das WIR nicht die Dunkle Seite sind ?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Stimmt eigentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WIR SIND DIE DUNKLE SEITE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (18. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Pingus sind nicht böse xD



Pingus die die Weltherrschaft wollen schon ^^


----------



## Davidor (18. Juni 2008)

Die andere Seite,sehr,sehr dunkel ist.....


Halt's Maul Yoda und friss deinen Toast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*BÄM*


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> EY, hier wird niemand abgeworben, Ruven bleib bei uns, der is zu knuffig für die dunkle seite, außerdem, wer sag das WIR nicht die Dunkle Seite sind ?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kurze Zwischenfrage: Wo ist Ruven eigentlich????? *such* Ruuuuväääään! Den Pingus ist nichtmal aufgefallen das du grad abwesend bist! Mir schon!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (18. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Pingus die die Weltherrschaft wollen schon ^^



Da kenn ich aber nur zwei Ratten, die das wollen xD

WAS??? Ihr etwa auch? *geschockt bin


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

ach man bin ich froh das mein jetziger freund so gut wie keinen alkehohl anrührt.
scheiße jetzt werd ich ja depri

motto immer nach vorne schauen nit zurück!!!


----------



## Maradil (18. Juni 2008)

der Pinky und der Brain 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir sind die neue Generation der Weltherrschaft anstrebenden Tier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ach ja Xely?
> 
> Hat meine Anmache gezogen?
> 
> ...




Was, wo? *blinzel*


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Da kenn ich aber nur zwei Ratten, die das wollen xD
> 
> WAS??? Ihr etwa auch? *geschockt bin



Die macht Ruven grade platt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Befehl von der Königin höchstpersönlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Was, wo? *blinzel*



In deinem GB du Fuxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (18. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Pingus sind nicht böse xD


Natürlich nicht! Du hast hier auch nichts gegenteiliges gelesen! Alle Pingus sind suuper lieb und wollen immer nur dein bestes! Da sie keiner Fliege was zuleide tun können, wären sie doch auch die Idealen Weltherrscher... Keine Kriege, keine Probleme... Alle tun was Xel ihnen sagt. ;-)



Vercon schrieb:


> Da kenn ich aber nur zwei Ratten, die das wollen xD
> 
> WAS??? Ihr etwa auch? *geschockt bin


Ach die.. das sind elendige Anfänger...


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Da kenn ich aber nur zwei Ratten, die das wollen xD
> 
> WAS??? Ihr etwa auch? *geschockt bin


das sind glaub ich mäuse ???
hab schon lange kein pinky und brain mehr gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> In deinem GB du Fuxx
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




omfg du Held^^


----------



## Maradil (18. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht! Du hast hier auch nichts gegenteiliges gelesen! Alle Pingus sind suuper lieb und wollen immer nur dein bestes! Da sie keiner Fliege was zuleide tun können, wären sie doch auch die Idealen Weltherrscher... Keine Kriege, keine Probleme... Alle tun was Xel ihnen sagt. ;-)



wunderbar aufn Punkt gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> das sind glaub ich mäuse ???
> hab schon lange kein pinky und brain mehr gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mäuse, Ratten.. Alles das selbe xD

*In gedanken an alle Tiefenbahn Ratten dieser Welt. Möge Willy nicht noch mehr mit seinem Augenstrahl treffen, und hiermit wünsche ich den Ratten Paladine als gegnger ^^ Da haben die Ratten wenigstens ne Chance zu überleben xDD


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ach man bin ich froh das mein jetziger freund so gut wie keinen alkehohl anrührt.
> scheiße jetzt werd ich ja depri
> 
> motto immer nach vorne schauen nit zurück!!!




Die Gegenwart ist der Zustand zwischen der guten alten Zeit und der *schöneren Zukunft.*

Zitat Zarko Petan


----------



## Davidor (18. Juni 2008)

Wie heisst die Pingufraktion in Nordend eig?

Schwarzweisse Knuddeltiere des Todes? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja,Vercon,weisst du eig,dass im Immersangwald die Katzen im Startgebiet ca alle 2 Sekunden sterben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> omfg du Held^^



grrr...Held...hört sich gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geile Anmache oder? Is mir selber eingefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> grrr...Held...hört sich gut an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ik bin begeistert^^


----------



## Vercon (18. Juni 2008)

Davidor schrieb:


> Achja,Vercon,weisst du eig,dass im Immersangwald die Katzen im Startgebiet ca alle 2 Sekunden sterben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jaa das können se, diese Anfänger Blutelfen -.- pff xD Katzen töten ^^


----------



## Salavora (18. Juni 2008)

Nachtrag:
Die großen Schwerter, scharfen Dolche, etc kannst du übrigens geflissentlich ignorieren! Die haben wir .. ähm... von Leuten .. ähm.. konfisziert. Damit sie sich nicht selbst damit verletzen können versteht sich! Als schutz quasie!


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ik bin begeistert^^



Dacht ich mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (18. Juni 2008)

So,ich verlass euch mal. Bin vllt später nochmal da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Salutier und verabschied*


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Pingus sind nicht böse xD



*Vercon ne Anmeldung in die Hand drückt*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Irgendwie sind sie dem Imperium von Azeroth aufgefallen, sei es durch übertriebener Grausamkeit, Erfindungsgeist oder sie standen einfach zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort! Die Imperium von Azeroth AG hat es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht all die kleinen und großen schrecklichen Dinge über Azeroth (und Scherbenwelt) heraufzubeschwören. So dass die produktivität an Grausamkeit & Zerstörung konnte gegenüber dem Vorjahr auf 110 % erhöht werden! Das bedeutet eine Gesamtsteigerung seit 2005 von 150 %!! Zwischenzeitlich wurden nicht nur erfolgreiche Filialen in der Scherbenwelt eröffnet sondern wir haben auch schon Exclusivrechte an Nordend erworben, die uns weiter expandieren lassen! 

Sie suchen das Abenteuer? Ganken gerne Horde & Allianz?? Dann sind sie bei uns genau richtg!!


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Die Gegenwart ist der Zustand zwischen der guten alten Zeit und der *schöneren Zukunft.*
> 
> Zitat Zarko Petan



GUTE ALTE ZEIT???

das ich depri wurde lag aber nicht an gut sondern eher das gegenteil!!!
ich frag mich nur immer warum ich so doof war!


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> GUTE ALTE ZEIT???
> 
> das ich depri wurde lag aber nicht an gut sondern eher das gegenteil!!!
> ich frag mich nur immer warum ich so doof war!



Ja is ja gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Drum hab ich ja etwas bestimmtes FETT geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nich alles an deiner Vergangenheit war schelcht, es waren mehr schöne als schlechte Momente, nur bleiben die Schlechten lange in Erinnerung und die Schönen verschwinden schon bald...


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> *Vercon ne Anmeldung in die Hand drückt*
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> 
> ...




Kann man eigentlich auch nen Forum-Ban bekommen?!?^^


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

ja dann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
scheiße jetzt hab ich schluckauf hm...
doof bekomm ich wieder muskelkater oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> GUTE ALTE ZEIT???
> 
> das ich depri wurde lag aber nicht an gut sondern eher das gegenteil!!!
> ich frag mich nur immer warum ich so doof war!



Erfahrung gewinnt man dadurch das man etwas erlebt hat. Glücklicherweise hast du anscheinend aus einem Fehler gelernt! Denn wer nichts daraus lernt, wiederholt sie ganz schnell! ;-)


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> GUTE ALTE ZEIT???
> 
> das ich depri wurde lag aber nicht an gut sondern eher das gegenteil!!!
> ich frag mich nur immer warum ich so doof war!



Du warst jung... Reicht das als Argument?!?


----------



## dejaspeed (18. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> *Vercon ne Anmeldung in die Hand drückt*
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> 
> ...




Passende anzüge für die Pingufraktion ? (auch wenn die vll etwas *hust* teuer sind)


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Erfahrung gewinnt man dadurch das man etwas erlebt hat. Glücklicherweise hast du anscheinend aus einem Fehler gelernt! Denn wer nichts daraus lernt, wiederholt sie ganz schnell! ;-)



Du sagst es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Doch bist du immer noch Erzfeind der Pingu-Gang und letzendlich werden wir siegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Du warst jung... Reicht das als Argument?!?



ja könnte reichen
ach ich war ganz einfach nur doof  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich auch nen Forum-Ban bekommen?!?^^



Das geht nur umgekehrt DU kannst das Forum für DICH ne zeitlang bannen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Passende anzüge für die Pingufraktion ? (auch wenn die vll etwas *hust* teuer sind)



Was soll das sein?!?^^ Sehen wir aus wie Conehead-Pingus?!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Was soll das sein?!?^^ Sehen wir aus wie Conehead-Pingus?!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




sorry ist das halt einzigste in eurer größe ^^


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ja könnte reichen
> ach ich war ganz einfach nur doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doof... Doof aber sympathisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Juni 2008)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Passende anzüge für die Pingufraktion ? (auch wenn die vll etwas *hust* teuer sind)



ähm... für?? Nö.... VON! *gg* Würde Slavery dir passen? So von der Größe her?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN....
WOOOOOOOO BIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTT DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU????!!!!??????????


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Doof... Doof aber sympathisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jung, naiv, doof, das is jeder mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sympathisch nich und darauf kannst du stolz sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

*rumbastel*


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN....
> WOOOOOOOO BIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTT DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU????!!!!??????????



Der zieht den Ratten grad das Fell über die Ohren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pinky und Brain sind weg vom Fenster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *rumbastel*



Häh?!?^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *rumbastel*



Was was wie wo was was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (18. Juni 2008)

Hm, wie wärs mit Pierres Neopren Anzug? (Kugst du hier)


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Hm, wie wärs mit Pierres Neopren Anzug? (Kugst du hier)



Sehr geil... Wo dropt der?!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Jung, naiv, doof, das is jeder mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


danke danke ist ja gut bin nicht mehr depri aber schluckauf hab ich immernoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (18. Juni 2008)

Ruven hat doch gesagt er hat heute viel zu tun und selten heir, hört ihm denn keiner zu ?


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> danke danke ist ja gut bin nicht mehr depri aber schluckauf hab ich immernoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehr gut, so is unsre Jenny brav 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

Ob ich heut wohl auch noch jemanden find der mich aufmuntert.. *seufz*.. wohl eher nich


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Ruven hat doch gesagt er hat heute viel zu tun und selten heir, hört ihm denn keiner zu ?



Doch, aber ich wollte ihn nur wissen lassen, dass ich mir Sorgen ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) um ihn mach, da er ja "im Streit" von uns (bzw. Xely) gegangen ist...
Er soll halt wissen, das wir Pingus weiter auf ihn zählen... Nicht, dass er sich von solchen "Scrätchern" verleiten lässt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ob ich heut wohl auch noch jemanden find der mich aufmuntert.. *seufz*.. wohl eher nich



*meld* *meld* *meld*

immer noch wegen Frankreich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (18. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Hm, wie wärs mit Pierres Neopren Anzug? (Kugst du hier)




Meine variante hat nen schild, befähigt den Träger gewaltige kraft zu entwickeln und.. hat einen kleinen reaktor aufn Rücken..


Ich warte auf zuschlag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Doch, aber ich wollte ihn nur wissen lassen, dass ich mir Sorgen (
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vorbildlich Mumbel, vorbildlich *Hering zuwerf* braver Pingu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Vorbildlich Mumbel, vorbildlich *Hering zuwerf* braver Pingu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



yamyam


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> *meld* *meld* *meld*
> 
> immer noch wegen Frankreich?
> 
> ...



Nö nich nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber freu mich schon auf morgn.. saufääääääääääään


----------



## Aplizzier (18. Juni 2008)

Gibt in Nordend dann auch irgendwo den kleinen Eisbären wie auc himmer der hieß


----------



## Maradil (18. Juni 2008)

yeah sauffffffääääääääääääääääääääääääääännnnnnnnnnnnnnn 

*SCHLAND, SCHLAND......SCHLAND _hicks_*


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Aplizzier schrieb:


> Gibt in Nordend dann auch irgendwo den kleinen Eisbären wie auc himmer der hieß



Name = "Der kleine Eisbär"?!?^^


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> yeah sauffffffääääääääääääääääääääääääääännnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> *SCHLAND, SCHLAND......SCHLAND _hicks_*



Juhuuuu... Und Freitag nehm ich nen Tag Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

aber hast du schon mal muskelkater an den rippen gehabt???
jetzt stell dir noch schluckauf dazu vor das tut gut.



....



ah cool schluckauf weg supi



muskelkater an den rippen hab ich wegen ner witzigen situation von vorgestern


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ...muskelkater an den rippen hab ich wegen ner witzigen situation von vorgestern



Erzähl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  weil Situationskomik?!?


----------



## Ladislaus (18. Juni 2008)

guten morgen oder guten tag, wie man es sieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


na hab ich was verpasst? ^^ musste bis jetzt arbeit verrichte... aber jetzt fertig mit arbeiten... nur noch gammeln, was steht hier an?

peace  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Juhuuuu... Und Freitag nehm ich nen Tag Urlaub
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Kann ich nich.. geh aber mit 'ner Freundin feiern, die auch hier als Azubi ist und kein Urlaub nehmen kann xD
Werden wohl morgens erst mal schön ein zwei drei Kaffee's runterkippen.


----------



## Aratosao (18. Juni 2008)

Wie zur hölle bekommt man Muskelkater an den Rippen? <(^-^)>
Der Komischste Muskelkater war bei mir an den Finger und der Hand ;-)

Lg Ara

Mr.Edit sagt: Btw. Guten Morgen Buffed


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Sehr geil... Wo dropt der?!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Quest "Pinguinanzug finden"

Der Quest kann bei Scratcher gestartet werden (Gruppe 2 Spieler erforderlich). 

Questtext: Hallo, ihr komischen Frackträger! Ihr wollt einen Anzug von mir? *lacht* geht in die Todesmienen! Der eine klettert in die dort befindliche Kanone, der Andere zündet die Lunte an! Wenn ihr das gemacht habt, kehrt zu mir zurück!

Questabgabe:

Wie??! Es hat ihn an die Wand geklatscht? So so! *lacht* Oh! Die Anzüge sind gerade aus, aber hier kriegste nen "Ich hab nen Pingu an die Wand geschossen"-Sticker

*Ihr erhaltet einen "Vote for EmpireSticker"*


----------



## Ruven (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ob ich heut wohl auch noch jemanden find der mich aufmuntert.. *seufz*.. wohl eher nich






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich schaffs ja eh nich, aber probieren kann manns ja mal...
Die Sonne scheint,
doch mein Herz das weint,
weil Xely immer mit mir schreit.

Dabei bin ich doch ein ganz lieber,
neck se doch nur immer wieder.

So ich mich grad zum affe,
egal wenn ichs veraffe...

Sodele und jetzt lach mich aus...
und btw ich kann dir ja s´nächste mal ne kopie von meinem Franz. Pass machen!
Hab da ned ohne Grund gewohnt!


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Quest "Pinguinanzug finden"
> 
> Der Quest kann bei Scratcher gestartet werden (Gruppe 2 Spieler erforderlich).
> 
> ...




Was ist dir bloß in deiner Kindheit widerfahren?!? Wie kann man nur so böse, verdorben, herzlos, ect. pp sein?!?^^


----------



## Ruven (18. Juni 2008)

Und mara your right hab heut zu tun...
Aber wenn Xely mich nimmer mag bin ich heut doppelt afk


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RUUUUVEEEEENNNNN!!!!


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Was ist dir bloß in deiner Kindheit widerfahren?!? Wie kann man nur so böse, verdorben, herzlos, ect. pp sein?!?^^



Wieso meine Kindheit? MEIN GANZES LEBEN!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Kann ich nich.. geh aber mit 'ner Freundin feiern, die auch hier als Azubi ist und kein Urlaub nehmen kann xD
> Werden wohl morgens erst mal schön ein zwei drei Kaffee's runterkippen.



Soso Alkoholkonsum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

na hab doch 2 pferdies
die 2 habe gestern auf der koppel gestanden die eine wollte hoch die andere wollte lieber da bleiben und grasen und ich in der mitte an den stricken gehangen und tauziehen gespielt....

hab das problem das ich meinen pferdies alles zutrau und deswegen nicht losgelassen hab.

die eine hätte alles platt gewalzt was sich ihr in den weg gestellt hätte und der anderen hätte ich wieder 5 stunden hinterher rennen dürfen.

sah bestimmt witzig aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> RUUUUVEEEEENNNNN!!!!



RUUUUUUVVVÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄN!!!!
bist noch n Pingu? .D


----------



## Ruven (18. Juni 2008)

watn Mumble?
iss die aktion fürn pingu zu peinlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (18. Juni 2008)

hm, ich hab freitag schule, aber da betrunken hinkommen is normal ^^

folgende Gewschichte :

es war Donnerstag, Mara wollte mit 3 Freunden inne Disco, um 22 Uhr drinnen, erstmal 2 Longisland Icetea geholt, 2 zum Preis von einem....die Mischung is bei deim immer übel, alle sorten Rum und son Kram, zum schluß n Spritzer Cola, naja um 23 Uhr waren dann schon fast die Licheter aus (zwischendrin imer mal wieder n Vodka Energy) um halb 5 lag ich dann im Bett, musste aber um halb 7 wieder aufstehen, in die Schule, weil ich eigentlich en Arbeit schreiben sollte. um halb 8(!!) weckt mich meine Mutter, mit den Worten "Ey du musst in die Schule...PUUUH hier stinkts wie inner Brennerei!" gut ich den nächsten zug genommen, im Zug versucht zu lernen und am Bahnhof Kaugummis gekauft, hab ja gestunken wien Schluckspecht....in die Schule gewankt, um 8.20 Uhr war ich da (schulbehinn 8.00 Uhr) und natürlich alle schon geschrieben, und der letzte Platz war genau neben dem Lehrer, also schnell noch 3 Kaugummis reingeworfen.Der Rst des Schultages nahm ich nur noch verschwommen und irgendwie abwesend wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne Woche später gabs die Arbeit raus, 5+ ..... naja, dafür das ich sicherlich noch gute 2 Promille hatte kein schlechtes Ergebniss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich freu micha uf Morgen XD


----------



## Ruven (18. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> RUUUUUUVVVÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄN!!!!
> bist noch n Pingu? .D




Kommt drauf an was Xely sagt!


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> watn Mumble?
> iss die aktion fürn pingu zu peinlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne, das hast du schön gemacht... feinifeini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> sah bestimmt witzig aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das glaub ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> watn Mumble?
> iss die aktion fürn pingu zu peinlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast noch die Chance die Seite zu wechseln! Du kriegst deine eigene Sukkubine! ;-)


----------



## Sleepysimon (18. Juni 2008)

reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ^^


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was Xely sagt!




Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen, Piep Piep Piep Xely hat dich lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so passts wieder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (18. Juni 2008)

nee scrätcher wenn dann lass ich mich von Xelys Suku auspeitschen =P
Oder ich nehm meine eigene!


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ^^



WB!!

Na das hört sich doch schon besser an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ^^



wb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Edit: 200 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das fast nur mit dem Mittwoch-Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (18. Juni 2008)

Slave sie hat no nix gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen, Piep Piep Piep Xely hat dich lieb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



richtisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ^^



und besser???

hast du meinen beitrag noch gelesen???


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hast du meinen beitrag noch gelesen???



Irgendwo zwischen Seite 1 und 514 ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Irgendwo zwischen Seite 1 und 514 ^^


nein nicht eins irgentwo ab seite 500 glaub ich war das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

er hat mich ja verschrien hab darauf erklärt wie mein satz die sonne scheint???
gemeint war


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Slave sie hat no nix gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch des hat sie mir grad zugeflüstert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

so... fertig mit Pixxeln gebastelt..
Der erste dem was an meinem Bild im Prof auffällt kriegt nen Keks xD


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> nee scrätcher wenn dann lass ich mich von Xelys Suku auspeitschen =P
> Oder ich nehm meine eigene!



Das sagst du jetzt nach dem ich mir soviel Mühe gegeben hab?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wie herzlos kann man sein? Aber paßt schon...... ich werd das Date mit der Prinzessin absagen! Ich werd ihr sagen dass es dir egal ist! Das es dich auch nicht kümmert, dass ich mir arbeit gemacht habe und sie auf dich wartet!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da will man mal ne gute Tat vollbringen und wie kriegt man es gedankt??


----------



## Ruven (18. Juni 2008)

mir aber ned *schnief* 
Xely ??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> so... fertig mit Pixxeln gebastelt..
> Der erste dem was an meinem Bild im Prof auffällt kriegt nen Keks xD



Wunderschön bleibt Wunderschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Auf der eigenen Schleimspur ausrutsch - AUA*


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> mir aber ned *schnief*
> Xely ??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*stups*


----------



## Salavora (18. Juni 2008)

Der smilie?


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

So ihr Lieben, so Scrätcher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin dann mal an der Lehranstalt... Und ab jetzt gilt: Ein Post pro Stunde pro User... Sonst hab ich nachher zu viel zu lesen^^


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Juni 2008)

Links unten? Ist mir nix aufgefallen.....


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Der smilie?




*Keks geb* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *stups*




hmm???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> hmm???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die Prinzessin ist weg! Aber wenn du sie besuchen willst, kannste ruhig mal nach Maraudon gehen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (18. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Da will man mal ne gute Tat vollbringen und wie kriegt man es gedankt??


Mit den Worten der Hexe des Ostens: No good deed goes unpunished.



Xelyna schrieb:


> *Keks geb*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


YEAH!


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> So ihr Lieben, so Scrätcher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hr hr hr! Das bedeutet dann für mich ne kurze Fingeraufwärmübung und dann werden die Tasten mit ner übelsten Anschlagrate geklopft!^^

Dann biste nächsten Mittwoch noch am nachlesen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (18. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> die Prinzessin ist weg! Aber wenn du sie besuchen willst, kannste ruhig mal nach Maraudon gehen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Es hat mich echt wer zum schmunzeln gebracht ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (18. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> hr hr hr! Das bedeutet dann für mich ne kurze Fingeraufwärmübung und dann werden die Tasten mit ner übelsten Anschlagrate geklopft!^^
> 
> Dann biste nächsten Mittwoch noch am nachlesen!
> 
> ...




Ihr seid ja immer noch am Spammen xD *tz

Also sowas sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Es hat mich echt wer zum schmunzeln gebracht ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


juhu und noch wer besser gelaunt!

so sind wir jetzt alle wieder gut gelaunt??

xely du auch wieder gut drauf???


----------



## Sleepysimon (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> und besser???
> 
> hast du meinen beitrag noch gelesen???



Jap habe ich danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *Keks geb*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für meine Antwort hab ich auch nen Keks verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> juhu und noch wer besser gelaunt!
> 
> so sind wir jetzt alle wieder gut gelaunt??
> 
> xely du auch wieder gut drauf???



und Sala wie gehts dir? können wir dich vielleicht n bisschen ablenken?


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> juhu und noch wer besser gelaunt!
> 
> so sind wir jetzt alle wieder gut gelaunt??
> 
> xely du auch wieder gut drauf???



So! Nach dem ich jetzt meinen Beitrag zur allgemeinen Erheiterung beigetragen hab... soll ich jetzt die Bombe zünden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja immer noch am Spammen xD *tz
> 
> Also sowas sowas
> 
> ...



immer wenn ich deinen ava seh muss ich so lachen!!! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich find den richtig witzig


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> juhu und noch wer besser gelaunt!
> 
> so sind wir jetzt alle wieder gut gelaunt??
> 
> xely du auch wieder gut drauf???



Na nich wirklich... Kopfweh.. scheiße Wetta draußen.. der Tag nimmt kein Ende..
Ich geh mir mal den zweiten Kaffee holn..


----------



## Salavora (18. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Für meine Antwort hab ich auch nen Keks verdient
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nix da! Meins ;-)


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> immer wenn ich deinen ava seh muss ich so lachen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me² 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (18. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> So! Nach dem ich jetzt meinen Beitrag zur allgemeinen Erheiterung beigetragen hab... soll ich jetzt die Bombe zünden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hau rein schlimmer als jetzt kann es nicht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> immer wenn ich deinen ava seh muss ich so lachen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geht mir ähnlich mit seiner Signatur....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Nix da! Meins ;-)



Bist du nich der kleinste gemeinsame Teiler?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Hau rein schlimmer als jetzt kann es nicht werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie könnt ich auch schlecht drauf sein, nach dem Italien gestern VERDIENT gewonnen hat!

*duckweg*


----------



## Vercon (18. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> geht mir ähnlich mit seiner Signatur....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






> immer wenn ich deinen ava seh muss ich so lachen!!!
> w00t.gif ich find den richtig witzig






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Na nich wirklich... Kopfweh.. scheiße Wetta draußen.. der Tag nimmt kein Ende..
> Ich geh mir mal den zweiten Kaffee holn..



na kopfweh hatte ich die letzten 2 tage und war nicht schlecht gelaunt
und das wetter wird auch noch besser!

hm wohl genauso wetterfühlich wie ich???


----------



## Salavora (18. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Bist du nich der kleinste gemeinsame Teiler?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm.. na gut... *was vom Keks abbrech und dir geb* 
Aber nur heute! So als Ausnahme ;-)


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> geht mir ähnlich mit seiner Signatur....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na du bist ja auch ein mann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

was geht denn hier ab?
saufen, saufen, saufen, 5+ schreiben, muskelkater an den rippen haben (will nicht wissen was für verrenkungen du gemacht hast), oh man, 80% von euch sind doch alkis und geben es auch noch zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und die anderen 20% sind heimliche ^^

also leuts moin, bin dann mal auch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> na du bist ja auch ein mann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



STIMMT! Jetzt wo du es sagst!! Was soll ich da die doofe Katze anstarren!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (18. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> geht mir ähnlich mit seiner Signatur....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


I second that


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> STIMMT! Jetzt wo du es sagst!! Was soll ich da die doofe Katze anstarren!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ihr männer guckt uns frauen ja nur schon an da freut ihr euch schon (und nicht nur ihr bei *manchen* männeren auch ihre kleinen freunde) und wir brauchen nicht viel für zu tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (18. Juni 2008)

ser Hunter du geile Sau XD


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> was geht denn hier ab?
> saufen, saufen, saufen, 5+ schreiben, muskelkater an den rippen haben (will nicht wissen was für verrenkungen du gemacht hast), oh man, 80% von euch sind doch alkis und geben es auch noch zu
> 
> 
> ...



Tja Slavery! Zittere! Sonst wird der Pingu-Frack automatisch ein Hunteritem!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ihr männer guckt uns frauen ja nur schon an da freut ihr euch schon (und nicht nur ihr bei *manchen* männeren auch ihre kleinen freunde) und wir brauchen nicht viel für zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das stimmt nicht ganz, eine frau kann ja toll aussehen, aber wenn ich mich mit ihr unterhalte und denke, spreche ich jetzt in die hole hand oder geht es bei ihr im einen ohr rein und im anderen wieder raus, weil nix dazwischen ist, was es aufhällt, dann ist mir die frau auch egal. DANN RÜHRT SICH NIX!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> was geht denn hier ab?
> saufen, saufen, saufen, 5+ schreiben, muskelkater an den rippen haben (will nicht wissen was für verrenkungen du gemacht hast), oh man, 80% von euch sind doch alkis und geben es auch noch zu
> 
> 
> ...



und nein ich bin kein alki auch kein heimlicher alki!
nein nein nein 

ich bin nur wahnsinnig von natur aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Tja Slavery! Zittere! Sonst wird der Pingu-Frack automatisch ein Hunteritem!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



toll, ein neues opfer hier?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Na nich wirklich... Kopfweh.. scheiße Wetta draußen.. der Tag nimmt kein Ende..
> Ich geh mir mal den zweiten Kaffee holn..



Boa und ich mach mich erxtra so zum affen =(


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> und nein ich bin kein alki auch kein heimlicher alki!
> nein nein nein
> 
> ich bin nur wahnsinnig von natur aus
> ...



ok, das kenne ich, ist glaube ich ansteckend^^
von wem hast es? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> das stimmt nicht ganz, eine frau kann ja toll aussehen, aber wenn ich mich mit ihr unterhalte und denke, spreche ich jetzt in die hole hand oder geht es bei ihr im einen ohr rein und im anderen wieder raus, weil nix dazwischen ist, was es aufhällt, dann ist mir die frau auch egal. DANN RÜHRT SICH NIX!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



deshalb schreib ich bei manchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ihr männer guckt uns frauen ja nur schon an da freut ihr euch schon (und nicht nur ihr bei *manchen* männeren auch ihre kleinen freunde) und wir brauchen nicht viel für zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Von was redest du jetzt? Das du dabei nicht mitmachst?? Nach dem Motto: Ich schmeiß mich mal auf den Rücken und harre den Dingen die da kommen?

Oder kennst du etwa Typen die schon "ERSTER" schreien, nach dem ihr einfach nur Händchen gehalten habt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

*Kaffee schlürf*


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> deshalb schreib ich bei manchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ok, dann hast du meinen geist berreichert, und bist schon einmal interessant, aber wenn du dann aussiehst wie ein mülleimer, dann hat es sich auch erledigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkPerson (18. Juni 2008)

Guten Mörgäään

So viele Seiten schon o.O

Sind die Server noch down? Hab Schulfrei und keine Lust WoW zu starten um zu sehen ob die on sind^^

Mfg Dark


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> ok, das kenne ich, ist glaube ich ansteckend^^
> von wem hast es?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schon immer gahabt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Scrätcher schrieb:


> Von was redest du jetzt? Das du dabei nicht mitmachst?? Nach dem Motto: Ich schmeiß mich mal auf den Rücken und harre den Dingen die da kommen?
> 
> Oder kennst du etwa Typen die schon "ERSTER" schreien, nach dem ihr einfach nur Händchen gehalten habt?
> 
> ...


na geh mal ins schwimmbad da guckt einer ne tusse an und bei manchen wächst dann was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> das stimmt nicht ganz, eine frau kann ja toll aussehen, aber wenn ich mich mit ihr unterhalte und denke, spreche ich jetzt in die hole hand oder geht es bei ihr im einen ohr rein und im anderen wieder raus, weil nix dazwischen ist, was es aufhällt, dann ist mir die frau auch egal. DANN RÜHRT SICH NIX!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich muß das wohl mal kopieren und als Zitat von dir deinen Kumpels zuschicken!^^

*ausmFensterguck* Lieber Pinoggio! Eigentlich müßte deine Nase auf dem Weg zum Mond an meinem Fenster vorbeigekommen sein.... oder mußte sie ne extraschleife nehmen um ihn dann nicht weg zu drücken?


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Von was redest du jetzt? Das du dabei nicht mitmachst?? Nach dem Motto: Ich schmeiß mich mal auf den Rücken und harre den Dingen die da kommen?
> 
> Oder kennst du etwa Typen die schon "ERSTER" schreien, nach dem ihr einfach nur Händchen gehalten habt?
> 
> ...



nein, ihr freund sagt immer: zieh dich aus, leg dich hin, ich muss mit dir reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dann schreit er erst ERSTER!


----------



## Ruven (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *Kaffee schlürf*



werd immer noch ignoriert das wars dann wohl mim pingu dasein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> ok, dann hast du meinen geist berreichert, und bist schon einmal interessant, aber wenn du dann aussiehst wie ein mülleimer, dann hat es sich auch erledigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du bist mir zu alt und ausserdem hab ich nen freund und ich bin treu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkPerson (18. Juni 2008)

Gut, antwortet mir nicht, ich bin weg, cya

Mfg Dark


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> na geh mal ins schwimmbad da guckt einer ne tusse an und bei manchen wächst dann was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mach mir einen gefallen und schau NIE nach! Sonst bist du unwiederuflich in den täglichen Geschlechterkampf involviert! Bleib behütet!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich muß das wohl mal kopieren und als Zitat von dir deinen Kumpels zuschicken!^^
> 
> *ausmFensterguck* Lieber Pinoggio! Eigentlich müßte deine Nase auf dem Weg zum Mond an meinem Fenster vorbeigekommen sein.... oder mußte sie ne extraschleife nehmen um ihn dann nicht weg zu drücken?



komm du nimmst doch immer meinen pinoggio, hällst ihn dir an deinen hintern und schreist : LÜG MICH AN, LOS!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (18. Juni 2008)

DarkPerson schrieb:


> Guten Mörgäään
> 
> So viele Seiten schon o.O
> 
> ...


die waren diesmal gar nicht down...


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> du bist mir zu alt und ausserdem hab ich nen freund und ich bin treu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was heisst hier zu alt?
küken!

jeder ist nur so alt wie er sich fühlt, und mein vorteil ist, ich sehe bei weitem noch nicht so alt aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber du bist meiner frage ausgewichen... mmmh, ich mache mir dann mal meine eigenen gedanken^^


----------



## Davidor (18. Juni 2008)

So,da bin ich wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (18. Juni 2008)

Ihr erheitert meinen dunklen Tag *g*


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

DarkPerson schrieb:


> Gut, antwortet mir nicht, ich bin weg, cya
> 
> Mfg Dark


keine ahnung sitze auf der arbeit



hunter2701 schrieb:


> was heisst hier zu alt?
> küken!
> 
> jeder ist nur so alt wie er sich fühlt, und mein vorteil ist, ich sehe bei weitem noch nicht so alt aus
> ...


nein ich sehe nicht aus wie ein mülleimer falls du das gemeint hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ihr erheitert meinen dunklen Tag *g*



womit?
hier werden nur unsere alltagssorgen besprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

so geh mal eine rauchen und mir was süßes besorgen


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nein ich sehe nicht aus wie ein mülleimer falls du das gemeint hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mmh, jetzt mache ich mir doch so meine gedanken, da du für diese antwort ziemlich lange gebraucht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich könnte dir jetzt ja den grund sagen, warum frauen sagen sie sind treu, aber dann würdest du in deinem jugendlichem alter einen roten kopf bekommen, das will ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derbösetaure (18. Juni 2008)

need auch was süßes! ;(


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> mmh, jetzt mache ich mir doch so meine gedanken, da du für diese antwort ziemlich lange gebraucht hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn sie jugendlich ist was bin ich dann *lach*
Mist.. Kaffee schon wieder fast weg *schnief*.. da wahnsinn...


----------



## Sleepysimon (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> womit?
> hier werden nur unsere alltagssorgen besprochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die sind aber amüsanter als meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## das Tir (18. Juni 2008)

*stellt mal einen Teller mit Keksen und eine große Kanne mit Tee hin* Moinsen


----------



## Salavora (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wenn sie jugendlich ist was bin ich dann *lach*
> Mist.. Kaffee schon wieder fast weg *schnief*.. da wahnsinn...


*neuen Kaffee besorg*


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ihr erheitert meinen dunklen Tag *g*



*Lichtausknips*

so bin mal was essen bis später!^^


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> *neuen Kaffee besorg*


*i <3 Sala-Shirt anzieh* ^-^


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> *neuen Kaffee besorg*



bitte mit schuss, für unsere 80% hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (18. Juni 2008)

Hat hier noch wer irgendwie keinen Hunger ? :/


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Hat hier noch wer irgendwie keinen Hunger ? :/



*Hand heb*


----------



## das Tir (18. Juni 2008)

Kommt mir das nur so vor, oder ignoriert ihr mich? Oo


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wenn sie jugendlich ist was bin ich dann *lach*



einen hab ich noch!^^

Ich werd mal nicht direkt auf die Frage antworten sondern mit einem Spruch darauf zum nachdenken anregen:

Männer werden mit zunehmenden Alter immer attraktiver, Frauen werden nur älter!^^

Zuuu spääääät! Bin schon wech!^^


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wenn sie jugendlich ist was bin ich dann *lach*
> Mist.. Kaffee schon wieder fast weg *schnief*.. da wahnsinn...



hehe, wie alt fühlst du dich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wenn ich bedenke, dass das bild in deinem avatar und das in deinem profil sich sehr gleichen, dann mache ich mir ganz andere gedanken als über dein alter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

das schrieb:


> Kommt mir das nur so vor, oder ignoriert ihr mich? Oo



das kommt dir nur so vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> hehe, wie alt fühlst du dich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wie bitte? oO....


----------



## Derbösetaure (18. Juni 2008)

das schrieb:


> *stellt mal einen Teller mit Keksen und eine große Kanne mit Tee hin* Moinsen



kekssäääää 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## das Tir (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> das kommt dir nur so vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na da bin ich ja beruhigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Derbösetaure schrieb:


> kekssäääää
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bedien dich, ist genug für alle da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit sagt, ich muss wieder off :/ Machts gut Leute, schönen Mittwoch noch *wink*


----------



## Salavora (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *i <3 Sala-Shirt anzieh* ^-^


yeah! strike! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wie bitte? oO....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der eigentliche grund ist ja....



















....du wohnst in bayern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (18. Juni 2008)

Hey Bayern rockt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *fg*


----------



## Vercon (18. Juni 2008)

Von Signatur und Bett Häschen, von Dicke Ausbeulung bis hin zur begaffung im Schwimmbad ist echt einiges geboten hier! xD

Wieso bezahl ich eigentlich noch GEZ ^^ Ich hol mir'n Buffed Premium ForenAcc xDD


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Hey Bayern rockt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das heisst höchstens, bayern has rocks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> mmh, jetzt mache ich mir doch so meine gedanken, da du für diese antwort ziemlich lange gebraucht hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich seh wirklich nicht aus wie ein mülleimer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Xelyna schrieb:


> Wenn sie jugendlich ist was bin ich dann *lach*
> Mist.. Kaffee schon wieder fast weg *schnief*.. da wahnsinn...


hm... du darfst an sowas wie nen freund noch gar nicht denken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



das schrieb:


> Kommt mir das nur so vor, oder ignoriert ihr mich? Oo


bist zwar schon weg aber du meinst das wirklich nur so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spy123 (18. Juni 2008)

Gehört das eigentlich immernoch zu Deutschland  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

hab gerade in nem stau gestanden wegen nem brenenden auto.
hab noch nie gesehen das der motorraum von nem auto mit löschschaum ausgespritzt wird... tja die müssen sich jetzt woll ein taxi besorgen


----------



## Sleepysimon (18. Juni 2008)

Spy123 schrieb:


> Gehört das eigentlich immernoch zu Deutschland
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;: Stimmungspegel schlagartig von 30 auf unendlich ansteigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute bringt mich nichts mehr aus der guten Laune  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Spy123 schrieb:


> Gehört das eigentlich immernoch zu Deutschland
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was gehört zu deutschland???
bayern???

klar gehört bayern zu deutschland man versteht sie zwar schlecht aber das passt schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


richtige einstellung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (18. Juni 2008)

Hey 64% der Frauen finden bayrischen Dialekt Sexy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt könnte sogar mein Chef reinkommen und sagen ich muss 3 Tage durcharbeiten das wäre mir gerade egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich seh wirklich nicht aus wie ein mülleimer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



na gut, glauben wir dir mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so, ich bin mal essen, mal gucken was es gibt, hoffe es werden noch ein paar online sein, wenn ich gleich wieder da bin.

mahlzeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Hey 64% der Frauen finden bayrischen Dialekt Sexy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie soll ich das sexy finden wenn ich die nicht verstehe?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber wenn sie sich mühe geben und versuchen hochdeutsch zu sprechen sind se ganz witzig


----------



## Ladislaus (18. Juni 2008)

tschüss bin weg  mal den T hier von vorne lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (18. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Hey 64% der Frauen finden bayrischen Dialekt Sexy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



na toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  blöde umfrage 

<= sachse ^^

(auch wenn ich nicht wirklich "sächsich" kann ^^)


----------



## Sleepysimon (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wie soll ich das sexy finden wenn ich die nicht verstehe?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich spreche gut hochdeutsch (Hoffe ich *g*)
@ über mir haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

*Mittagessen futter*


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

saarländer vor allem die in meiner region haben eigentlich kein richtiges plattdeutsch das sind einfach nur abgekürzte worte bsp. haben ist han

sonst verstehen uns nämlich die ganzen türken nicht.


----------



## Sleepysimon (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *Mittagessen futter*



Ich dachte du hast keinen Hunger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

gemein ich weiß ist aber tatsache!

und nein ich bin NICHT ausländerfeindlich!

dann müsst ich ja meine mam hassen und mich zum teil auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder zählen franzosen nicht als ausländer???

bin trotzdem nicht ausländerfeindlich


----------



## Sleepysimon (18. Juni 2008)

test


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich dachte du hast keinen Hunger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Habsch au nich.. aber man wird hier ja förmlich dazu gedrängt^-^


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> test


warum test?



Xelyna schrieb:


> Habsch au nich.. aber man wird hier ja förmlich dazu gedrängt^-^


genau da heißt es bei mir immer hopp iss was sonst fällst du noch um  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

weil ich den satz so gern höre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (18. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> test


bestanden ?


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

ich fresse wie weiß nicht was und will einfach nicht zunehmen! was kann ich dafür?
und wenn man dann so nen satz hört ist das frustrierend jaaaa



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Boah hey Leute,

spackt bei euch Buffed auch so ab? um diesen Post loszulassen, hab ich jetz knappe 15 Minuten gebraucht, alles ewige Ladezeiten, PC hab ich schon runtergefahren, an dem liegts nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HELFT MIR!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Boah hey Leute,
> 
> spackt bei euch Buffed auch so ab? um diesen Post loszulassen, hab ich jetz knappe 15 Minuten gebraucht, alles ewige Ladezeiten, PC hab ich schon runtergefahren, an dem liegts nich
> 
> ...



Nö.. bei mir alles normal : /


----------



## Salavora (18. Juni 2008)

Hatte ich auch vorhin. Musste nur die Seite neu laden, dann gings.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

so jetzt mal zwei bilder von mir. eins war auf nem tunier die rechte bin ich die linke meine schwest und das andere war in ägypten (abends war es kalt)

seh ich jetzt aus wie ein mülleimer oder nicht?


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch vorhin. Musste nur die Seite neu laden, dann gings.



Hab die Seite leider schon 100 mal neu geladen - so´n f...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich will mich unterhalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

bei mir gehts ohne problem


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich fresse wie weiß nicht was und will einfach nicht zunehmen! was kann ich dafür?



naja, bei einem lebendgewicht von 150kg ohne knochen, da fällt es halt nicht mehr auf, wenn man mal ein kilo zu nimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*duck*


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> naja, bei einem lebendgewicht von 150kg ohne knochen, da fällt es halt nicht mehr auf, wenn man mal ein kilo zu nimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nicht wahr guck dir die bilder an und ich wiege immer zwischen 49 - 51 kilo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

und ich hab immer noch keine antwort ob ich jetzt wie ein mülleimer ausseh oder nicht


----------



## Mompster (18. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Hey 64% der Frauen finden bayrischen Dialekt Sexy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




99,9 % aller Norddeutschen bekommen das blanke Kotzen, wenn sie einen Bayern reden hören

Die restlichen 0,1 % sind schwerhörig


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> so jetzt mal zwei bilder von mir. eins war auf nem tunier die rechte bin ich die linke meine schwest und das andere war in ägypten (abends war es kalt)
> 
> seh ich jetzt aus wie ein mülleimer oder nicht?



woher sollen wir wissen, ob du es wirklich bist, vllt bist du ja auch das




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> und ich hab immer noch keine antwort ob ich jetzt wie ein mülleimer aussah oder nicht



frag mich nicht, ich kann so schlecht lügen... und ich bin alt und kann nicht mehr richtig gucken^^


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

Seit ihr fiiiiiiies^^


*Buffed Show kuggn geh*


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Mompster schrieb:


> 99,9 % aller Norddeutschen bekommen das blanke Kotzen, wenn sie einen Bayern reden hören
> 
> Die restlichen 0,1 % sind schwerhörig



Och ne, da is jemand neidisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sleepy lernts dir bestimmt wenn ihn nett fragst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Es geht wieder *freu*

Nochma Edit: Xely bleib da!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> frag mich nicht, ich kann so schlecht lügen... und ich bin alt und kann nicht mehr richtig gucken^^



Joa das stimmt sogar, hunter is echt schon n´ Opa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spaß Hunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Da bin ich wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass ich euch auch so darüber freut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hol dann mal nach, weil atm habe ich keinen Plan worum es geht... (hab auch gar nicht erst die letzten Beiträge gelesen^^)

...Bis gleich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> so jetzt mal zwei bilder von mir. eins war auf nem tunier die rechte bin ich die linke meine schwest und das andere war in ägypten (abends war es kalt)
> 
> seh ich jetzt aus wie ein mülleimer oder nicht?


Nice *g*


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Wo sind Ruven, Mara, Mumble und co.?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Xely bist du wenigstens noch bei mir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hah es is genau 13:45 Uhr und ich bin der erste dem auffällt das Natsu nich da is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder hats jemand gemerkt?^^

Ahh wie ich sehe is Mumble gerade eingetroffen, und Sala is ja auch noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (18. Juni 2008)

Oh man, als ich das letzte Mal heute hier war, waren wir erst bei Seite 505 ... !!

Habt ihr alle nichts zu tun?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Captain_Chaos schrieb:


> Oh man, als ich das letzte Mal heute hier war, waren wir erst bei Seite 505 ... !!
> 
> Habt ihr alle nichts zu tun?!
> 
> ...



Ich kann nichts dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin eben bei Seite 520 wieder eingestiegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> woher sollen wir wissen, ob du es wirklich bist, vllt bist du ja auch das
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist deine schwester  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hast du vor kurzem irgentwann gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (18. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wo sind Ruven, Mara, Mumble und co.?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jup, du bist nicht allein!

Sagt mal, wer von euch war scon bei Teron Blut..dingsda? (der wo man zum Geist wird und die fiecher stoppen muss?)


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> das ist deine schwester
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Darf ich vorstellen, Hunter´s Schwester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Jup, du bist nicht allein!
> 
> Sagt mal, wer von euch war scon bei Teron Blut..dingsda? (der wo man zum Geist wird und die fiecher stoppen muss?)



Teron Blutschatten!?^^

welche Viecher?^^


----------



## Thranduilo (18. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Jup, du bist nicht allein!
> 
> Sagt mal, wer von euch war scon bei Teron Blut..dingsda? (der wo man zum Geist wird und die fiecher stoppen muss?)



ja, wo liegt das problem?^^


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Darf ich vorstellen, Hunter´s Schwester
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein ich bin nicht hunters schwester!

nein nein nein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nein ich bin nicht hunters schwester!
> 
> nein nein nein
> 
> ...



Hmm...daran hab ich gar nich gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber, nun, kannst du das Gegenteil beweisen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Darf ich vorstellen, Hunter´s Schwester
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja jenny ist meine schwester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und natsu ist gerade bei ihr, darum kann er nicht online sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@jenny
49kg? leidest du unter bulimi? *duck*


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

So, aufgeholt... manmanman, seid ihr kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wann ist denn das Foto entstanden, bei dem du aus dem Fernsehr krabbelst, Jenny?!?^^


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Jup, du bist nicht allein!
> 
> Sagt mal, wer von euch war scon bei Teron Blut..dingsda? (der wo man zum Geist wird und die fiecher stoppen muss?)



sagt mir leider gar nix, war zwar schon an vielen orten, aber das kenne ich nicht.
hast du noch mehr daten?


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> ja jenny ist meine schwester
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jetz is es raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hunter, erstens heist es Bulimie (Klugscheißmode is on sry) und zweitens macht man da drüber keine Späße...

Ok alles klar? (Is ja nich böse gemeint!!)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> So, aufgeholt... manmanman, seid ihr kaputt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



darum habe ich sie ja rausgeworfen, hat einfach den fernseher kaputt gemacht, daraufhin ist sie zu ihrem freund ins saarland gefahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (18. Juni 2008)

Argh.. sollte auch zuende schreiben ^^

Wir waren gstern bei dem (kann aber auch sein, dass ich gerde den Namen vertausche.. Boss ausm Tempel... war das nicht was mit bluthuf und nicht blutschatten? bin mir aber nicht sicher)
Jedenfalls haben wir alle mal das minigame gezockt aber gedacht: nun, wer das nicht schaft ist auch nicht schlimm, im spiel ists langsamer.. das passt schon.
Und dann bei dem.. uff... mein größtes prob ist noch die übersicht... spiele nen gnom.. wenn dann auf einmal sonen großer Geist da ist, zoomt die kamera ran und ich seh fast gar nichts mehr.
Wie lief das bei euch bisher? wart ihr schon bei ihm?


----------



## Maradil (18. Juni 2008)

joa, bin cuha noch da, aber muss nebenher n bissl arbeiten, un da krieg ich nich mit was ihr auf den letzten 23 Seiten so schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Argh.. sollte auch zuende schreiben ^^
> 
> Wir waren gstern bei dem (kann aber auch sein, dass ich gerde den Namen vertausche.. Boss ausm Tempel... war das nicht was mit bluthuf und nicht blutschatten? bin mir aber nicht sicher)
> Jedenfalls haben wir alle mal das minigame gezockt aber gedacht: nun, wer das nicht schaft ist auch nicht schlimm, im spiel ists langsamer.. das passt schon.
> ...



Keine Erfahrung sry! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> ja jenny ist meine schwester
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nein noch nie aber will einfach nicht zunehmen mein bruder hat immer zu uns mädels gesagt "hm das ist gemein ich gucke die schokolade nur an und nehme zu und ihr 2 sitzt nebendran und schibt sie euch tafelweise rein und nehmt nicht ein bischen zu"

wir haben immernur gesagt tja schicksal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Argh.. sollte auch zuende schreiben ^^
> ...
> Wie lief das bei euch bisher? wart ihr schon bei ihm?



Also ich war mal bei Hogger, das war hart...


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Argh.. sollte auch zuende schreiben ^^
> 
> Wir waren gstern bei dem (kann aber auch sein, dass ich gerde den Namen vertausche.. Boss ausm Tempel... war das nicht was mit bluthuf und nicht blutschatten? bin mir aber nicht sicher)
> Jedenfalls haben wir alle mal das minigame gezockt aber gedacht: nun, wer das nicht schaft ist auch nicht schlimm, im spiel ists langsamer.. das passt schon.
> ...




Blutschatten glaubsch

Neee dafür war ich gestern Leo Kael-dingends und Vashj haun :]
Und hab jetz T5 Handschuhe oô


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Jetz is es raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hey bei 49kg? wenn die an meinem hund vorbei geht, dann würde der sich freuen, weil er denkt, hui ein laufender knochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ganz genau genommen heisst es : Bulimarexie (klugscheissmode ist immer on^^)


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Blutschatten glaubsch
> 
> Neee dafür war ich gestern Leo Kael-dingends und Vashj haun :]
> Und hab jetz T5 Handschuhe oô




Ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MUMBLE!! MARA!!! hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (18. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Argh.. sollte auch zuende schreiben ^^
> 
> Wir waren gstern bei dem (kann aber auch sein, dass ich gerde den Namen vertausche.. Boss ausm Tempel... war das nicht was mit bluthuf und nicht blutschatten? bin mir aber nicht sicher)
> Jedenfalls haben wir alle mal das minigame gezockt aber gedacht: nun, wer das nicht schaft ist auch nicht schlimm, im spiel ists langsamer.. das passt schon.
> ...



Du musst halt einfach alle der Reihe nach ab arbeiten. Immer im Kreis(so mache ich es zumindest ^^)
Am Anfang fessele ich sie und dann gehe ich im Kreis alle ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> hey bei 49kg? wenn die an meinem hund vorbei geht, dann würde der sich freuen, weil er denkt, hui ein laufender knochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Joa aber des is ne Krankheit und mit Krankheiten is nie zu Spaßen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mist, du hast mich gedisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wiki?^^


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich weiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



GUGU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Joa aber des is ne Krankheit und mit Krankheiten is nie zu Spaßen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nee, meine exfrau hatte die krankheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


daher fachmann^^

@xely
sagt mir überhaupt nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habe aber ne lösung 11 88 0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> GUGU
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Gugu hört sich cool an, ich klau´s mir ok? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> nee, meine exfrau hatte die krankheit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ok ich nehm alles zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (18. Juni 2008)

also ich komme irgendwie nimmer zum raiden seit der EM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ab Montag habsch eh Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ach was freu ich mich, endlich wieder auf der Bühne rumhampeln ^^


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> GUGU
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



warst du nicht schon mal da?
ansonsten, salve


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Gugu hört sich cool an, ich klau´s mir ok?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehr gerne... trage das GUGU in die Welt hinaus und erfreue dich daran...^^


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> also ich komme irgendwie nimmer zum raiden seit der EM
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hast Animateur schon auf 375? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Mumble, jup mach ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> hey bei 49kg? wenn die an meinem hund vorbei geht, dann würde der sich freuen, weil er denkt, hui ein laufender knochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
seh ich etwa krank aus????
halt die klappe jetzt ich behalt mein essen bei mir und esse fast den ganzen tag aber nehm nicht zu und renne nicht aufs klo fürs wieder los zu werden das mach ich nur (aber ohne finger in den hals stecken) wenn ich mal wirklich krank bin (also magen darm oder so und das kommt nur ganz selten vor) 
mach mich nicht böse sonst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> warst du nicht schon mal da?
> ansonsten, salve



Erst bin ich da, dann bin ich weg... Dann bin ich wieder da, muss aber erst nacholen (lesen), bin also quasiweg, dann bin ich wieder da... Komplizierte Sache... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.s.: "quasiweg" klingt irgendwie lustig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> also ich komme irgendwie nimmer zum raiden seit der EM
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Von wegen Bühne... Bei den jungen Hühnern im Bett... tsetse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Joa das stimmt sogar, hunter is echt schon n´ Opa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



so so, opa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

weisst du was campen ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ...
> mach mich nicht böse sonst
> 
> 
> ...



hehe, AGGRO-JENNY!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Erst bin ich da, dann bin ich weg... Dann bin ich wieder da, muss aber erst nacholen (lesen), bin also quasiweg, dann bin ich wieder da... Komplizierte Sache...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich denke man schreibt es aber "quasi weg" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja ich will so wie HANS sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt auch noch die einzigartige AGGRO-XELY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> nee, meine exfrau hatte die krankheit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hm? Was sagt dir nix?.. T5 oder SSC?^^


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> so so, opa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das mit'm Zelt an der Ostsee?!?^^


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> so so, opa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Joa denke doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In deinem Fall n´Ausflug mit deinen Enkeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein Spaß, ich hör schon auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würdest du einem kleinen Pingu was antun?  *ganz lieb schau*

(den Blick vom Gestiefelten Kater aus Shrek, der is so toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Von wegen Bühne... Bei den jungen Hühnern im Bett... tsetse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na toll, willst du wieder Stormwind raiden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (18. Juni 2008)

Hab Animateur auf 375 + 15 weil hab mir auf mein Höschen noch draufzaubern lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaja, die Mädels werden sich wundern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: wie ich eben sehe sind Szokers Werte wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Hab Animateur auf 375 + 15 weil hab mir auf mein Höschen noch draufzaubern lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann animier mal, mir ist langweilig ^-^


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> hehe, AGGRO-JENNY!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja und es ist sehr shwer bei mit AGGRO auf zu bauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Hab Animateur auf 375 + 15 weil hab mir auf mein Höschen noch draufzaubern lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Animateur hab ich nur auf 200 oder so^^

Hab mich voll und ganz auf Matratzensport konzentriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  375 und +20 auf die linke Arschbacke tätowieren lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Genau der, so geil, hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Joa denke doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ein ausflug mit meinen kids und wir zelten dann beim spectaculum, da laufen sie alle mittelalterlich rum, da falle ich mittelalter, nicht auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Blutschatten glaubsch
> 
> Neee dafür war ich gestern Leo Kael-dingends und Vashj haun :]
> Und hab jetz T5 Handschuhe oô


^^ Die hab ich mehr oder minder übersprungen... Da wir danke der EM nen akuten Mangel an spielern haben, bin ich jetzt dabei... Hab aber immer noch das Zeugs aus Kara an.



Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Du musst halt einfach alle der Reihe nach ab arbeiten. Immer im Kreis(so mache ich es zumindest ^^)
> Am Anfang fessele ich sie und dann gehe ich im Kreis alle ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab bisher einmal den aoe, dann kette und dann musste ich erst meine Kamera anpassen, damit ich die alle auch sehe.. Danach ging dann das schießen los und schwups war der erste schon weg.


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Animateur hab ich nur auf 200 oder so^^
> 
> Hab mich voll und ganz auf Matratzensport konzentriert
> 
> ...



lass mich raten du hasst dir ein grosses herz drauf tätowieren lassen und in dem herz steht ein M für MAMA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

bei allen bin ich so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nur beim hunter bin ich noch so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ja und es ist sehr shwer bei mit AGGRO auf zu bauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nee das war ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein paar worte zu ner jugendlichen und schon ist sie aggro! kann man dich jetzt eigentlich raiden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ja und es ist sehr shwer bei mit AGGRO auf zu bauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schwer leserlich, aber ich verstehe dich auch so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



hunter2701 schrieb:


> ein ausflug mit meinen kids und wir zelten dann beim spectaculum, da laufen sie alle mittelalterlich rum, da falle ich mittelalter, nicht auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



^^


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> lass mich raten du hasst dir ein grosses herz drauf tätowieren lassen und in dem herz steht ein M für MAMA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ne fast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da steht nur +20 drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (18. Juni 2008)

O.O <--- This is GUGU. 

Please Copy and Paste GUGU into your profile to help him gain World Domination


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> nee das war ganz einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ist ja gar nicht wahr AGGRO wurd ich erst also du geschrieben hast das ich magersüchtig (so kann man das auch ausdrücken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) wäre!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> O.O <--- This is GUGU.
> 
> Please Copy and Paste GUGU into your profile to help him gain World Domination




-> ò.Ó
Eher so^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (18. Juni 2008)

Stimmt *g*


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> -> ò.Ó
> Eher so^^



Xely hat Ihren Klugscheißmode auch an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine "Aus" Taste is kaputt ich kann nichts dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> bei allen bin ich so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



cherry, ma tendre moitié
je t´aime.

Dans cette affaire, il y va de mon honneur.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (18. Juni 2008)

Ich hab die Schnauze voll vom Arbeiten... Ich bin weg... 

Macht nicht so viel Unsinn und tut nichts, was ich nicht auch tun würde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht schaue ich von zu Hause nochmal rein, ansonsten "sehen" wir uns Mittwoch!!!


LG & HF!


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> cherry, ma tendre moitié
> je t´aime.
> 
> Dans cette affaire, il y va de mon honneur.
> ...




Wos wiuschn jetz nah du vo mia ha?
hea aaf mid deim schmorrn, eiso wirkle so a krampf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Fremdsprache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Ich hab die Schnauze voll vom Arbeiten... Ich bin weg...
> 
> Macht nicht so viel Unsinn und tut nichts, was ich nicht auch tun würde...
> 
> ...



Bye Mumble!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wos wiuschn jetz nah du vo mia ha?
> hea aaf mid deim schmorrn, eiso wirkle so a krampf
> 
> 
> ...



bayrisch ist keine fremdsprache, die worte haben sich nur so entwickelt, weil ihr zu faul wart, richtig deutsch zu sprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Ich hab die Schnauze voll vom Arbeiten... Ich bin weg...
> 
> Macht nicht so viel Unsinn und tut nichts, was ich nicht auch tun würde...
> 
> ...



winke

ich glaube ich bin aus dem alter raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (18. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (18. Juni 2008)

ich schieß mich weg


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> bayrisch ist keine fremdsprache, die worte haben sich nur so entwickelt, weil ihr zu faul wart, richtig deutsch zu sprechen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das stimmt nicht, diese Sprache ist hochentwickelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (18. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wos wiuschn jetz nah du vo mia ha?
> hea aaf mid deim schmorrn, eiso wirkle so a krampf
> 
> 
> ...



a han di ned so nd sei a bissl tolerant gega iabr fremdsprocha


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> ich schieß mich weg




Bist das du?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spaß, wo hastn das her? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (18. Juni 2008)

O RLY ?

RLY PW3ND


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (18. Juni 2008)

hm^^
ist doch ein netter thread für alle leute die mittwochsmorgends verzweifeln^^

*thumpsup*


----------



## .Côco (18. Juni 2008)

Huhu /winken   

ich hab heut Hochzeitstag und krieg kein frei *heul*


----------



## Maradil (18. Juni 2008)

*Coco drück*

arme Coco 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 heute is anscheinend echt n scheiß Tag


----------



## Ruven (18. Juni 2008)

Also ich bin zwar alles nur nich deutscher aber so en asiatischen einschlag hab ich ned...
Naja wo hab ich das her... Ausm inet woher sonst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber passt doch immo zu mir Xely redet kein wort mehr mit mir...

.....

Naja und zu jenny passts auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Huhu /winken
> 
> ich hab heut Hochzeitstag und krieg kein frei *heul*


was hast du für einen doofen chef?


@ HUNTER verarschen kann ich mich selber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> a han di ned so nd sei a bissl tolerant gega iabr fremdsprocha



joa fraile sog i doch nahad, es is joa a schmorrn wemma do s schdrein oufanga, boarisch is a supa hoachentwückelte sprachn und i fins richti griabig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Huhu /winken
> 
> ich hab heut Hochzeitstag und krieg kein frei *heul*



Arme Coco, dein Chef wenn ich erwische  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> a han di ned so nd sei a bissl tolerant gega iabr fremdsprocha



em gro:

allens een övergang! see de buer un prickel sien fru mit de messfork

meine dritte fremdsprache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> was hast du für einen doofen chef?
> 
> 
> @ HUNTER verarschen kann ich mich selber
> ...




der is nich chef sondern Arschloch glaub ich....aber kannse nix machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Muss ich halt bis 18 Uhr hier hocken *schnief*


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Also ich bin zwar alles nur nich deutscher aber so en asiatischen einschlag hab ich ned...
> Naja wo hab ich das her... Ausm inet woher sonst...
> 
> 
> ...



und was soll der smilie???





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  KEINER HAT MICH LIEB  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wen hast du denn da erwischt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> und was soll der smilie???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




/umarmen


wir ham dich doch lieb^^


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> der is nich chef sondern Arschloch glaub ich....aber kannse nix machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wir haben heut schon einigen Kummer hier gehabt, wir kümmern uns schon gut um dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber heut is mal n richtiger Scheißtag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Muss jetz mal afk, bis später !!


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> was hast du für einen doofen chef?
> 
> 
> @ HUNTER verarschen kann ich mich selber
> ...



wieso?
kannst du kein französisch?

ich weiss, nur mit der sprache harperts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (18. Juni 2008)

Das klingt gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenigstens wird man hier unterhalten XD


Ach, hab ich übrigens neue krasse Signatur und endlich meinen Hunter auf 50 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (18. Juni 2008)

Und nochmal pwned... irgendwie passt das bild zu jennys frage vor 2-3 seiten *duck*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> /umarmen
> 
> 
> wir ham dich doch lieb^^



nee jenny hab ich nicth mehr lieb, die ist mir zu aggro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> nee jenny hab ich nicth mehr lieb, die ist mir zu aggro
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Haste kein Omen drauf? *kicher*


----------



## Maradil (18. Juni 2008)

gzi zu 50 ^^


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Und nochmal pwned... irgendwie passt das bild zu jennys frage vor 2-3 seiten *duck*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der ist geil *rofl*
ich schmeiss mich weg, meine kollegen gucken schon... mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin kurz afk... weglachen

...


----------



## Ruven (18. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




My Favorit


----------



## Salavora (18. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Huhu /winken
> ich hab heut Hochzeitstag und krieg kein frei *heul*





Jenny84 schrieb:


> und was soll der smilie???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*beiden in den Arm nimmt*
Wird schon, wir haben euch alle lieb! (selbst Hunter, er ist nur viiieeel zu schüchtern, das zuzugeben!)


----------



## .Côco (18. Juni 2008)

Ich freu mich schon mächtig aufn Feierabend....dann gehts zum griechen lecker fressen und so^^

Hunger hab ich aber jetzt schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> /umarmen
> 
> 
> wir ham dich doch lieb^^



der hunter hat mich nicht lieb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


hunter2701 schrieb:


> wieso?
> kannst du kein französisch?
> 
> ich weiss, nur mit der sprache harperts
> ...


doch verstehe ein wenig



Ruven schrieb:


> Und nochmal pwned... irgendwie passt das bild zu jennys frage vor 2-3 seiten *duck*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


danke alle nur auf die jenny werd gleich richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



hunter2701 schrieb:


> nee jenny hab ich nicth mehr lieb, die ist mir zu aggro
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


werd nur aggro wen man sachen behauptet die nicht so sind!
ansonsten bin ich doch ganz lieb *heiligenschein polier*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jo-Hendrik (18. Juni 2008)

heftig heftig manche haben echt kein leben, *ironie an* was soll man mittwoch morgens auch anderes machen als wow zocken nicht wahr? gibt ja nichts besseres und nichts anderes *ironie aus*
echt heftig
*mitleid hab*


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Haste kein Omen drauf? *kicher*


mein chef ist das Omen, geht das auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> *beiden in den Arm nimmt*
> Wird schon, wir haben euch alle lieb! (selbst Hunter, er ist nur viiieeel zu schüchtern, das zuzugeben!)



hey verrat mich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (18. Juni 2008)

armes jenny  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ich bin nun mal ein ehrlicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Jo-Hendrik schrieb:


> heftig heftig manche haben echt kein leben, *ironie an* was soll man mittwoch morgens auch anderes machen als wow zocken nicht wahr? gibt ja nichts besseres und nichts anderes *ironie aus*
> echt heftig
> *mitleid hab*



wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil!!!

wir sitzen auf der arbeit und haben keine lust

@ RUVEN danke ich bin aber kein mülleimer vom aussehen her!


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> werd nur aggro wen man sachen behauptet die nicht so sind!
> ansonsten bin ich doch ganz lieb *heiligenschein polier*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das heisst nicht heiligenschein, sondern hörner und du musst nicht mit deinem dreizack vor meiner nase rumfummeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab dich doch lieb, obwohl ihr gestern gegen italien ausgeschieden seid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Jo-Hendrik schrieb:


> heftig heftig manche haben echt kein leben, *ironie an* was soll man mittwoch morgens auch anderes machen als wow zocken nicht wahr? gibt ja nichts besseres und nichts anderes *ironie aus*
> echt heftig
> *mitleid hab*



geh wow zocken, wir sind auf der arbeit und haben besseres zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

*hunter wieder lieb hab*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (18. Juni 2008)

Jap wir sind hier im stress 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

Wäääääääääääh.. die Sonne scheint -.-



hunter2701 schrieb:


> hab dich doch lieb, obwohl ihr gestern gegen italien ausgeschieden seid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Jap wir sind hier im stress
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aber sowas von  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wäääääääääääh.. die Sonne scheint -.-



ich sag doch das wetter wird besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> aber sowas von
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja, voll im stress, hier weht der wind, ich will surfen, aber muss noch arbeiten.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und das macht mich aggro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich sag doch das wetter wird besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Besser is das auch net... Sonne + trüber Himmel = Ih!


----------



## Sleepysimon (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wäääääääääääh.. die Sonne scheint -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tja musst du wieder in den Keller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 äääääääääh ich meinte Pinguhöhle ^^


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Besser is das auch net... Sonne + trüber Himmel = Ih!



heisst das dann nicht =StH? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> ja, voll im stress, hier weht der wind, ich will surfen, aber muss noch arbeiten....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




So ungefähr fühl ich mich auch grad /cry


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> So ungefähr fühl ich mich auch grad /cry



du hast ja ein viel schlimmeres problem, bei mir ist es fun, bei dir ist es RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


am hochzeitstag arbeiten, das ist ja wie ein tritt in die eier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanneh (18. Juni 2008)

na freunde immernoch am spamen? :-)


----------



## Sleepysimon (18. Juni 2008)

Hanneh schrieb:


> na freunde immernoch am spamen? :-)


Auch mal wieder da ? =)


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

und wieder fängt mein kopf an auf die tischplatte ein zu hämmern!

wie kann ein mensch nur so doof sein???

die hat 2 abi abschlüsse und ist dumm wie brot!


naja ist halt meine theorie natürliche und angelernte intelligenz!


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Jo-Hendrik schrieb:


> heftig heftig manche haben echt kein leben, *ironie an* was soll man mittwoch morgens auch anderes machen als wow zocken nicht wahr? gibt ja nichts besseres und nichts anderes *ironie aus*
> echt heftig
> *mitleid hab*



nerv nich echt, wir zocken wahrscheinlich weniger als du, man echt, wie mich solche Leute aufregen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Hanneh schrieb:


> na freunde immernoch am spamen? :-)



wir spamen nicht, wir haben nur besseres zu tun, als zu arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

grad gefunden, ich lach mich weg^^ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84_QL1kEmH4


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> und wieder fängt mein kopf an auf die tischplatte ein zu hämmern!
> 
> wie kann ein mensch nur so doof sein???
> 
> ...



wozu braucht man denn 2 abis? *lach*
war das erste so schlecht, dass sie noch ein zweites machen musste?^^

intelligenz hat nichts, aber auch nichts mit der schulbildung zu tun. wenn du abi hast, hast du zwar eine gute allgemeinbildung, dass heisst aber noch lange nicht, dass du im berufsleben klar kommst.
theorie und praxis sind zwei welten!


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> wozu braucht man denn 2 abis? *lach*
> war das erste so schlecht, dass sie noch ein zweites machen musste?^^
> 
> intelligenz hat nichts, aber auch nichts mit der schulbildung zu tun. wenn du abi hast, hast du zwar eine gute allgemeinbildung, dass heisst aber noch lange nicht, dass du im berufsleben klar kommst.
> theorie und praxis sind zwei welten!



drum angelernte und natürliche intelligenz.

ne das eine ist weiß nicht was und das andere ist ein anderes weiß nicht was und die bildet sich was drauf ein!


----------



## .Côco (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> grad gefunden, ich lach mich weg^^ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84_QL1kEmH4




herrlich...totaler schwachsinn^^


----------



## Salavora (18. Juni 2008)

Puh, wieder eingeholt! 



Jo-Hendrik schrieb:


> heftig heftig manche haben echt kein leben, *ironie an* was soll man mittwoch morgens auch anderes machen als wow zocken nicht wahr? gibt ja nichts besseres und nichts anderes *ironie aus*
> echt heftig
> *mitleid hab*


Hm, ich glaube es wurde fast schon genung dazu gesagt.. nur: MOWL und mach deine Hausaufgaben. Dann kannste auch in ein paar Jahren arbeiten gehen und Mittwochs hier mit machen.



Xelyna schrieb:


> Wäääääääääääh.. die Sonne scheint -.-


Uhm.. hat die so an sicht... ist manchmal auch richtig fies! Kann so verfärbungen auf der Haut verursachen und so... ;-)



Jenny84 schrieb:


> und wieder fängt mein kopf an auf die tischplatte ein zu hämmern!
> 
> wie kann ein mensch nur so doof sein???
> 
> ...


Wat hat sie den gemacht? *neugierig*



Xelyna schrieb:


> grad gefunden, ich lach mich weg^^ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84_QL1kEmH4


Einfach klasse!!


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Boah was´n Stress auf einmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Puh, wieder eingeholt!
> 
> 
> Hm, ich glaube es wurde fast schon genung dazu gesagt.. nur: MOWL und mach deine Hausaufgaben. Dann kannste auch in ein paar Jahren arbeiten gehen und Mittwochs hier mit machen.
> ...


keine ahnung mehr hab ihr irgentwann so gar nicht mehr zu gehört 2 x irgentwas mit batcheor was weiss ich


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

Boah scheiße wegen dem blöden Tetris komm ich hier aus dem Lachen nicht mehr raus!!!!! xDDDDDD
Hoffe das hört keiner^^


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn das überhaupt so stimmt hab mir noch nicht mal die mühe gemacht mir der ihre unterlagen an zu schauen weil toll sie hat die abschlüsse ach wie wunderbar und da kommt mein lieblingsspruch!

angelernte intelligenz kann man wieder verlieren, die natürliche hat man ganz einfach!


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (18. Juni 2008)

So Leute ,ich läute dann mal den Feierabend ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Machts gut und bis spätestens in einer Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Ruffy


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

mittlerweile hat das auch jeder hier in der firma bemerkt das die strohdoof ist....

nur unser chef noch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (18. Juni 2008)

aloha leute happy schreibing hier?^^


----------



## Maradil (18. Juni 2008)

lol, wollte eben meiner Chefin meine tolle Konstruktion in Excell zeigen, eigentlich bei ihr im Büro, aber 5 mins bevor ich rüber sollte kommt die her an mein Rechner und sagt "so, zeig mal her!" ich natürlich noch 5 IE Fenster offen, Buffed, youtube, german-bash, e-mail und Radio......alder, das ich mir nich in die Hose gepisst hab war auch alles, mein Herz war auf 220.....das geilste, die klickt sich durch die Fenster und sucht unsere Homepage, findet sie natürlich nich und amcht n neues Fenster auf.....was war startseite ? Buffed, und die gibt einfach unsere homepage ein und zeigt mir dann da was.....hat nix gemeint die Gute, aber bin mal gespannt wann meine Kündigung hier einflattert XD


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> lol, wollte eben meiner Chefin meine tolle Konstruktion in Excell zeigen, eigentlich bei ihr im Büro, aber 5 mins bevor ich rüber sollte kommt die her an mein Rechner und sagt "so, zeig mal her!" ich natürlich noch 5 IE Fenster offen, Buffed, youtube, german-bash, e-mail und Radio......alder, das ich mir nich in die Hose gepisst hab war auch alles, mein Herz war auf 220.....das geilste, die klickt sich durch die Fenster und sucht unsere Homepage, findet sie natürlich nich und amcht n neues Fenster auf.....was war startseite ? Buffed, und die gibt einfach unsere homepage ein und zeigt mir dann da was.....hat nix gemeint die Gute, aber bin mal gespannt wann meine Kündigung hier einflattert XD




Och schmarn^^ So schlimm isses ja net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (18. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> lol, wollte eben meiner Chefin meine tolle Konstruktion in Excell zeigen, eigentlich bei ihr im Büro, aber 5 mins bevor ich rüber sollte kommt die her an mein Rechner und sagt "so, zeig mal her!" ich natürlich noch 5 IE Fenster offen, Buffed, youtube, german-bash, e-mail und Radio......alder, das ich mir nich in die Hose gepisst hab war auch alles, mein Herz war auf 220.....das geilste, die klickt sich durch die Fenster und sucht unsere Homepage, findet sie natürlich nich und amcht n neues Fenster auf.....was war startseite ? Buffed, und die gibt einfach unsere homepage ein und zeigt mir dann da was.....hat nix gemeint die Gute, aber bin mal gespannt wann meine Kündigung hier einflattert XD


lol
aber wenn du gute arbeit leistetst dann denk ich mal toleriert sie das oder?^^


----------



## Maradil (18. Juni 2008)

hm, also war recht zufrieden mit meiner Leistung.... ich nehms mal als warnung und stell die Startseite neu ein XD


----------



## .Côco (18. Juni 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> lol
> aber wenn du gute arbeit leistetst dann denk ich mal toleriert sie das oder?^^




Kommt drauf an^^   bei uns gäbs dafür die Kündigung....da ich meine aber schon hab, isses auch wieder wayne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

vor allem die hat studiert und fängt erst mit 30 ne ausbildung zur groß- und aussenhandelskauffrau an und will damit noch bei mir angeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dann kam die zu uns in die buchhaltung (die hatte wohl auch irgentwas studiert wo man ahnung von rechnungswesen haben sollte, so mein arbeitskollege) und hat null plan von rechnungswesen, weiß noch nicht mal welche konten die nehmen soll.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (18. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> hm, also war recht zufrieden mit meiner Leistung.... ich nehms mal als warnung und stell die Startseite neu ein XD


hehe



.Côco schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an^^   bei uns gäbs dafür die Kündigung....da ich meine aber schon hab, isses auch wieder wayne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmm naja schon auf der suche nach ner neuen arbeit oder erstmal chillen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (18. Juni 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> hehe
> 
> 
> hmm naja schon auf der suche nach ner neuen arbeit oder erstmal chillen?
> ...




Nee...fleissig auf der Suche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   aber ich hab noch zeit bis 30.09. sieht aber nich schlecht aus
hab einige interessante sachen gefunden......

Alternativ arbeiten wir auch grad am Nachwuchs. also vielleicht doch chillen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> mittlerweile hat das auch jeder hier in der firma bemerkt das die strohdoof ist....
> 
> nur unser chef noch nicht
> 
> ...



sie kann eben französisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (18. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Nee...fleissig auf der Suche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hehe


----------



## Visssion (18. Juni 2008)

der betrag is leicht unnötig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es steht, wenn man WOW startet da, das wartungsarbeiten sind, bzw. auf der off. wow seite wenn man das game spielt, sollte man sich davor schonmal wenigstens ein bischen informieren. 

MFG


----------



## .Côco (18. Juni 2008)

Visssion schrieb:


> der betrag is leicht unnötig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




nix gelesen, aber schon die meinung sagen^^

Is klar das wartungsarbeiten sind.....wir ARBEITEN aber. Also is nix mit wow grad!!


----------



## Seridan (18. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> lol, wollte eben meiner Chefin meine tolle Konstruktion in Excell zeigen, eigentlich bei ihr im Büro, aber 5 mins bevor ich rüber sollte kommt die her an mein Rechner und sagt "so, zeig mal her!" ich natürlich noch 5 IE Fenster offen, Buffed, youtube, german-bash, e-mail und Radio......alder, das ich mir nich in die Hose gepisst hab war auch alles, mein Herz war auf 220.....das geilste, die klickt sich durch die Fenster und sucht unsere Homepage, findet sie natürlich nich und amcht n neues Fenster auf.....was war startseite ? Buffed, und die gibt einfach unsere homepage ein und zeigt mir dann da was.....hat nix gemeint die Gute, aber bin mal gespannt wann meine Kündigung hier einflattert XD




Das würde mir komsich vorkommen wahrscheinlich is sie auch bei buffed und is hier grad in dem thema dabei xD


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an^^   bei uns gäbs dafür die Kündigung....da ich meine aber schon hab, isses auch wieder wayne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kündigung?
wieso, weshalb, warum? *ist nicht neugierig*


----------



## Visssion (18. Juni 2008)

Also mittwochs nach den wartungsarbeiten laggts bei mir eigentlich nie ^^ und naja der beitrag is unnötig, da eigentlich wohl jeder wow spieler wissen sollte das am mittwoch wartungsarbeiten sind.. auch wenn man ganz neu is weiß man das, ich wusste es doch auch von anfang an! 

MFG


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> sie kann eben französisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nö kann se eben nicht!


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Also Jungs und Mädls ich werd dann mal zusammenräumen und dann ab nach Hause fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wünsch ich noch viel Spaß und ne ganz ganz schöne Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bis spätestens nächsten Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (18. Juni 2008)

Visssion schrieb:


> Also mittwochs nach den wartungsarbeiten laggts bei mir eigentlich nie ^^ und naja der beitrag is unnötig, da eigentlich wohl jeder wow spieler wissen sollte das am mittwoch wartungsarbeiten sind.. auch wenn man ganz neu is weiß man das, ich wusste es doch auch von anfang an!
> 
> MFG



Ähm, ich weiß ja nich, aber ich glaub du hast das hier nich ganz verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> kündigung?
> wieso, weshalb, warum? *ist nicht neugierig*




wie ist das schöne wort noch gleich: Betriebsbedingte Kündigung.......also chef kein bock mehr auf mich oder so und meint er käme auch ohne sekretärin klar. Tippt er halt selber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Er musses ja wissen


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ähm, ich weiß ja nich, aber ich glaub du hast das hier nich ganz verstanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und vor allem gibt es auch leute die so doof sind das sie nicht wissen das mittwochs wartungsarbeiten durchgeführt werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Nee...fleissig auf der Suche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mein gott, du bist noch jung, bloss noch keine nachwuchs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im ernst:
ist natürlich eine gute alternative, besser wäre aber, wenn du einen job hast, das erleichtert dir das einsteigen nach der babypause sehr und du bleibst uns noch beim wow erhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *leicht egoistisch*


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2008)

xD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0LtUX_6IXY...feature=related
Wie lang das wohl gedauert hat.. und ja.. ich mag Tetris^^


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nö kann se eben nicht!



doch, nur nicht sprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vllt. sitzt sie ja auch öfters beim chef aufm schoss... du verstehst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> mein gott, du bist noch jung, bloss noch keine nachwuchs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Deswegen bin ich ja auf der suche; ich will ja wenn nach einem jahr eh direkt wieder arbeiten. Ich bin halt keine Hausfrau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur find ichs auch leicht assi wenn ich gerade aus der Probezeit raus direkt schwanger bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (18. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Also Jungs und Mädls ich werd dann mal zusammenräumen und dann ab nach Hause fahren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jo cya


----------



## Maradil (18. Juni 2008)

öhm, Chefin ?
sind sie auch hier ?
oh Gott, bitte nicht O_o


----------



## Dragonsdeath (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> doch, nur nicht sprechen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ähmmm ich bitte dich hier können minderjährige anwesend sein^^


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> xD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0LtUX_6IXY...feature=related
> Wie lang das wohl gedauert hat.. und ja.. ich mag Tetris^^



sag nicht, du ziehst dir das ganze video rein?


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> ähmmm ich bitte dich hier können minderjährige anwesend sein^^



das ist doch gut, dann wissen sie gleich wie es im RL abläuft, wenn sie einen männlichen chef haben und eine stelle frei ist, und sich dafür ein mann und eine frau bewerben, dann braucht er sich keine hoffnung machen, weil sie die besseren argumente hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> doch, nur nicht sprechen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich versteh das!
die jedoch nicht wenn man solche andeutungen macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wir haben hier so unsere bemerkungen gemacht über nen betrieb wo sie mal irgentwann aushilfe war.

ich musste an dem tag so derb lachen und die hat einfach nix geschnallt bekommen


----------



## Jenny84 (18. Juni 2008)

und nach nochmals lesen und nicht überfliegen hab ichs dann mit französich auch verstanden.
ach ich hab einen kurzen moment auf dem schlauch gestanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> das ist doch gut, dann wissen sie gleich wie es im RL abläuft, wenn sie einen männlichen chef haben und eine stelle frei ist, und sich dafür ein mann und eine frau bewerben, dann braucht er sich keine hoffnung machen, weil sie die besseren argumente hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da will ich nicht wissen wann du deinen kindern das mit den bienchen und blümchen erzählst nur mit menschen in der rolle der biene und blume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (18. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^ Meinte mehr: Was für mist stellt sie den alles an? Ich liebe solche Geschichten *g*



Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> So Leute ,ich läute dann mal den Feierabend ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bye du ^^ btw. Black lagoon ist fast fertig geladen. Erste FOlge hab ich schon geschaut, hat mir gut gefallen!



Maradil schrieb:


> lol, wollte eben meiner Chefin meine tolle Konstruktion in Excell zeigen, eigentlich bei ihr im Büro, aber 5 mins bevor ich rüber sollte kommt die her an mein Rechner und sagt "so, zeig mal her!" ich natürlich noch 5 IE Fenster offen, Buffed, youtube, german-bash, e-mail und Radio......alder, das ich mir nich in die Hose gepisst hab war auch alles, mein Herz war auf 220.....das geilste, die klickt sich durch die Fenster und sucht unsere Homepage, findet sie natürlich nich und amcht n neues Fenster auf.....was war startseite ? Buffed, und die gibt einfach unsere homepage ein und zeigt mir dann da was.....hat nix gemeint die Gute, aber bin mal gespannt wann meine Kündigung hier einflattert XD


Argh! Na, wenn die Arbeit gut war und du sie nicht für uns zu sehr vernachlässigst, sollte es wohl kein prob sein ^^ und ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass du nicht geade begeistert oder entspannt ausgehsen hast ;-)



Visssion schrieb:


> der betrag is leicht unnötig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Er ist nicht dafür da, das sich Leute über 500 SEiten lang sagen, dass heute Wartungsarbeiten sind. Er ist dafür da, damit wir uns gut jeden Mittwoch unterhalten können. (-> dies war der zweite  "heh, wartung ist vorbei, hört auf zu schreiben und zockt" post heute und der zweite den ich jetzt versuchen werde mitzuählen. Zählung geht nun 1 Tag(e) lang)



Visssion schrieb:


> Also mittwochs nach den wartungsarbeiten laggts bei mir eigentlich nie ^^ und naja der beitrag is unnötig, da eigentlich wohl jeder wow spieler wissen sollte das am mittwoch wartungsarbeiten sind.. auch wenn man ganz neu is weiß man das, ich wusste es doch auch von anfang an!
> MFG


s.o.
(-> dies war der 3. "heh, wartung ist vorbei, hört auf zu schreiben und zockt" posts und der 3. den ich jetzt versuchen werde mitzuählen. Zählung geht nun 1 Tag(e) lang)


----------



## Sleepysimon (18. Juni 2008)

Ich bin weg cu all bis nächste Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (18. Juni 2008)

Bin dann auch mal fast weg. (zumindest weg von buffed ^^)
bis nächste Woche (und wenn noch mehr "geht endlich zocken" posts kommen.. sagt mir nächste woche bescheid, k?)


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> da will ich nicht wissen wann du deinen kindern das mit den bienchen und blümchen erzählst nur mit menschen in der rolle der biene und blume
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mein sohn ist 9 und campt die horde, reicht das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Juni 2008)

Visssion schrieb:


> der betrag is leicht unnötig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vielleicht solltest du die letzten 500 Seiten lesen dann wüßtest du, dass wir intensivste Themenforschung betreiben! Lies sie mal und wir können über Sinn & Unsinn dieses Threads weiter diskutieren!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (18. Juni 2008)

*FEIERABEND !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

ciao Leute ^^


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

wer denn heute die goldene a****karte?
ich gehe in 15 min und wer muss noch länger?


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> *FEIERABEND !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ciao Leute ^^




winke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Juni 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> *FEIERABEND !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ciao Leute ^^



*hmpfr* bin ich wohl zu spät! Dann sag ich auch mal BIBA! Bevor mein Eintrag wieder der Letzte ist und eine Woche hier stehen bleibt!


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> *hmpfr* bin ich wohl zu spät! Dann sag ich auch mal BIBA! Bevor mein Eintrag wieder der Letzte ist und eine Woche hier stehen bleibt!




auch dir winke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (18. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> *hmpfr* bin ich wohl zu spät! Dann sag ich auch mal BIBA! Bevor mein Eintrag wieder der Letzte ist und eine Woche hier stehen bleibt!



Meiner ist der letzte :-P...wollte kurz hallo sagen...lieg nämlich mit Migräne im Bett eigentlich...Grüße auch an alle Pingus.


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

glaube, ziemlich tod hier!
noch einer da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Outrager (18. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> glaube, ziemlich tod hier!
> noch einer da?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bis etwa 17 uhr und dann gehts bis 21.30 uhr in die schule  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (18. Juni 2008)

Ich hier wie immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Muss noch bis 18 Uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Juni 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> Meiner ist der letzte :-P...wollte kurz hallo sagen...lieg nämlich mit Migräne im Bett eigentlich...Grüße auch an alle Pingus.



Gute Besserung Telbion! ;-)

Übrigens auf Seite 513 hab ich nen PinguinQuest erstellt! Mußte dir mal anschauen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Beitrag 10254 oder so hab das nicht mehr genau im Kopf....^^


----------



## .Côco (18. Juni 2008)

Ich hier wie immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Muss noch bis 18 Uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (18. Juni 2008)

bin dann auch mal weg, bevor ich hier noch zum alleinunterhalter werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schönen abend euch allen, bis nächsten mittwoch.

winke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (18. Juni 2008)

jajaja....lasst mich ruhig alleine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (18. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Gute Besserung Telbion! ;-)
> 
> Übrigens auf Seite 513 hab ich nen PinguinQuest erstellt! Mußte dir mal anschauen!
> 
> ...



Danke dir. Nee, das mit der Quest lass ich mal (siehe Avatar). Man sieht sich auf die Aldor ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Juni 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> Danke dir. Nee, das mit der Quest lass ich mal (siehe Avatar). Man sieht sich auf die Aldor ^^



Na wenn mach ich eh nur nen höflichkeitsbesuch auf DieAldor! Warum sollt ich auch mit nem 70iger Hordler einloggen, jetzt wo ich nen 62iger Allianzler hab?

*duck*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (18. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Na wenn mach ich eh nur nen höflichkeitsbesuch auf DieAldor! Warum sollt ich auch mit nem 70iger Hordler einloggen, jetzt wo ich nen 62iger Allianzler hab?
> 
> *duck*
> 
> ...



Dann sieht man sich halt im Alterac^^ dann musst du dich wirklich ducken ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Juni 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> Dann sieht man sich halt im Alterac^^ dann musst du dich wirklich ducken ^^



Leider nicht... bin Defftank....

abba abba ich mach grad nen GnomPvpschlamperich! Wenn der Lv 16 ist, geb ich dir natürlich sofort bescheid!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (24. Juni 2008)

Wtf erster^^ 


gruß an alle die aufwachen und kein wow zocken können und sich trotzdem auf den patch freuen^^


----------



## Berrry (25. Juni 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> Wtf erster^^
> 
> 
> gruß an alle die aufwachen und kein wow zocken können und sich trotzdem auf den patch freuen^^




Kommt der Patch denn jetzt oder müssen wir noch länger warten ?


----------



## Kusiii (25. Juni 2008)

Ja, ich gebe zu das ich vergessen habe, das heute Mittwoch ist. Sonst hätt ich gestern meinen Char auf 70 gespielt.... Naja... Warte ich halt bis um 11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoCe (25. Juni 2008)

Berrry schrieb:


> Kommt der Patch denn jetzt oder müssen wir noch länger warten ?



Soweit ich weiß müsste er heut kommen.


----------



## Netdog (25. Juni 2008)

Ja heute kommt der Patch aber ka wiielange wir arten müssen^^


----------



## DeYon (25. Juni 2008)

ahh geil :S wollte grad mein Interface neu machen und siehe da: Mittwoch 5 Uhr -.-


----------



## derbolzer (25. Juni 2008)

sicher das er heute kommt habe nichts Gelesen und zum laden war auch nichts naja ich wunsch euch suchtis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alle ne gute nacht


----------



## Berrry (25. Juni 2008)

xrunewarriorx schrieb:


> Ja heute kommt der Patch aber ka wiielange wir arten müssen^^




Die sollen sich nicht so lange Zeit lassen. Warte schon seit der Ankündigung das ich mein 34er Mage mit einem Mount austatten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und ja ich finde diese Änderung sehr gut.


----------



## CoCe (25. Juni 2008)

Hatte es auch vergessen und weiß jetzt  net was ich tun soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Netdog (25. Juni 2008)

Also ob der Patch mit dem mount ab 30 kommt ka^^ aber das s4 kommt ist ja allen klar^^


----------



## derbolzer (25. Juni 2008)

jap das s4 kommt ist klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber patch weis nicht .. weis einer wie ich meine twinks in mybuffed loschen kann ?


----------



## Berrry (25. Juni 2008)

derbolzer schrieb:


> jap das s4 kommt ist klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Weiss nur wie man es ausblenden kann ^^


----------



## derbolzer (25. Juni 2008)

ja das kann ich ja auch aber ich habe ca 43 Eintrage daher will ich ein parr loschen


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (25. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich befürchte ja das unsere Admins unsere Rechner heute immer noch vom Netz genommen haben ,da diese Woche unser Vorstand in Deutschland ist und die alle ein wenig abdrehen -.- Also wird dies wohl mein einziger Post am Mittwoch bleiben. Wünsch Euch viel Spass und bis nächste Woche. 

lg Ruffy


----------



## Mumble (25. Juni 2008)

JUHUUUUUUUUUU MIIITTTTTWWOOOOOOOOOCCCCCHHHH!!!!

Ich sech mol: Hummel Hummel!!!

Oder für die, die es nicht verstehen: Moin Moin!!!


----------



## Illuminatos (25. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen und Mors Mors @ Mumble  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
tjaja schon wieder eine Woche um und ein weiterer schöner Tag für die Kieler Woche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leckeren Kaffee wünsch ich euch


----------



## Ðarky :) (25. Juni 2008)

Wann ... wird...es...fertig sein?vor 8 uhr?muss...s2...schwerter...


----------



## Urengroll (25. Juni 2008)

Jetzt bin ich aus dem Bett gefallen. Wann sind die Server i.d.R. wieder spielbar? Wahrscheinlich viel viel Später


----------



## soul6 (25. Juni 2008)

Yeah , guten Morgen wiedermal aus dem Ösiland :-)
Mittwoch ist´s und dies ist ja mein Lieblingstread..........

Dieser hier muss eigentlich schon der Tread mit den meisten Einträgen im Forum sein oder ?!

Also schönen Mittwoch, viel Glück den Fussballbegeisterten (unsere sind ja schon im Urlaub . rofl) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und lg
randy


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Guten Mooooooorgen *gähn*

Na alle schon ihre Deutschland-Flaggen ausgepackt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ole ole ole ole 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (25. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Guten Mooooooorgen *gähn*
> 
> Na alle schon ihre Deutschland-Flaggen ausgepackt?
> 
> ...


wir ein hartes game^^


----------



## Mumble (25. Juni 2008)

Salut Slave! Gut geschlafen?!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

morgen

mein freund hat gestern seine chars gelöscht und acc gekündigt


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> wir ein hartes game^^




Auf jeden Fall, aber ich denk Deutschland wird als Sieger vom Platz gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Paaaaardeeeeeeyy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finale! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (25. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> morgen
> 
> mein freund hat gestern seine chars gelöscht und acc gekündigt



Ahhhhhh.....



P.s.: Moin, Jenny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (25. Juni 2008)

Denke auch al das Schland gewinnen wird. Aber schauen wir heute Abend mal. Die Türken sind personel geschwächt.


----------



## Kronis (25. Juni 2008)

Endlich sind die Server mal Down endlich mal Zeit zum Duschen :-)


----------



## Mumble (25. Juni 2008)

Kronis schrieb:


> Endlich sind die Server mal Down endlich mal Zeit zum Duschen :-)



Und ich hab mich schon gewundert was hier so komisch riecht...^^


----------



## Naschy (25. Juni 2008)

Moinsen !
Wieso fall ich immer Mittwochs so früh aus dem Bett, wenn ich dann eh nicht zocken kann...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (25. Juni 2008)

Guten morgen, will auch einmal Hallo sagen bevor ich zur arbeit muss, also :"Hallo" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (25. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> morgen
> 
> mein freund hat gestern seine chars gelöscht und acc gekündigt



was besseres hätte ihm nicht passieren können.


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Kronis schrieb:


> Endlich sind die Server mal Down endlich mal Zeit zum Duschen :-)


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sorry aber den smilie hier find ich so witzig


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Morgen.

Ich werde mir das Spiel wahrscheinlich nicht anschauen.


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Und ich hab mich schon gewundert was hier so komisch riecht...^^



Und ich dachte das wärst du Mumble 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen Jenny, warum macht der sowas?^^


----------



## Mumble (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Morgen.
> 
> Ich werde mir das Spiel wahrscheinlich nicht anschauen.



Wiso, biste Holländer oder Italiener? Oder.... Engländer?!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Slavery schrieb:


> Und ich dachte das wärst du Mumble
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kann schon sein... Ich dusch ja nur zu Weihnachten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Morgen.
> 
> Ich werde mir das Spiel wahrscheinlich nicht anschauen.




Hilfe!! Sleepy braucht nen Notarzt, so helft mir doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Wiso, biste Holländer oder Italiener? Oder.... Engländer?!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nö meine Nerven sind die letzten paar Wochen eh schon nicht die stärksten und da werden sie dannn wohl endgültig zusammen Brechen.

Ich werde auch mal irgendwann wieder schlaf benötigen :/ und was zu essen wäre auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## BabyMilk (25. Juni 2008)

Lieber raiden gehen, ist spannender als nen dämlichen Ball hinterherzugucken =P


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Naschy schrieb:


> Moinsen !
> Wieso fall ich immer Mittwochs so früh aus dem Bett, wenn ich dann eh nicht zocken kann...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du musst arbeiten?



Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> was besseres hätte ihm nicht passieren können.


Warum?



Slavery schrieb:


> Und ich dachte das wärst du Mumble
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


er wollte eigentlich was in der wohnung machen in unserm haus und hat sich beim wow spielen ertapt


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Kann schon sein... Ich dusch ja nur zu Weihnachten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joa reicht auch vollkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Sleepy, ich würd´s nich aushalten, wenn ich das Spiel nich sehn würde...


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

BabyMilk schrieb:


> Lieber raiden gehen, ist spannender als nen dämlichen Ball hinterherzugucken =P


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
genau das


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> er wollte eigentlich was in der wohnung machen in unserm haus und hat sich beim wow spielen ertapt




Harte Bestrafung...aber Strafe muss sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Also Sleepy, ich würd´s nich aushalten, wenn ich das Spiel nich sehn würde...



Darf ich ehrlich sein ob ich das Spiel heute anschaue oder nicht geht mir sowas von hinten vorbei.

Hab andere Probleme zur Zeit. Und nen mega Zoff gestern gehabt :/


----------



## Mumble (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Nö meine Nerven sind die letzten paar Wochen eh schon nicht die stärksten und da werden sie dannn wohl endgültig zusammen Brechen.
> 
> Ich werde auch mal irgendwann wieder schlaf benötigen :/ und was zu essen wäre auch nicht schlecht.



Ach ja, ich vergaß... Aber wenns dich tröstet, bei mir ist 2008 auch das bescheidenste Jahr meines Lebens...
Und wenn man denkt es kommt nicht mehr schlimmer, dann...

Aber wir sind "Stehaufmännchen" bzw. müssen es sein...

Irgendwann wird's besser (ich hoffe es... nein, ich verspreche es dir)!!!

In diesem Sinne!


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Harte Bestrafung...aber Strafe muss sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich habs ja nicht gelöscht war er selber


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich vergaß... Aber wenns dich tröstet, bei mir ist 2008 auch das bescheidenste Jahr meines Lebens...
> Und wenn man denkt es kommt nicht mehr schlimmer, dann...
> 
> Aber wir sind "Stehaufmännchen" bzw. müssen es sein...
> ...




2006 & 2008 my favourite ARSCHLOCH years 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mumble hat schon recht, wenn da am Boden bist, bleib nich liegen, steh wieder auf!


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich vergaß... Aber wenns dich tröstet, bei mir ist 2008 auch das bescheidenste Jahr meines Lebens...
> Und wenn man denkt es kommt nicht mehr schlimmer, dann...
> 
> Aber wir sind "Stehaufmännchen" bzw. müssen es sein...
> ...



Ich dachte gestern um 18 Uhr auch es kann nicht mehr schlimmer werden.

Aber als es dann 21.30 Uhr war ....

Klar wird es irgendwann besser, aber bei mir ist eine gute Phase nur Tagesweiße, weil spätestens nach 2 Tagen passiert mir wieder etwas, bin da ein richtiger Tollpatsch ;(


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich habs ja nicht gelöscht war er selber



Sag ich ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst-Bestrafung, das hab ich gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Darf ich ehrlich sein ob ich das Spiel heute anschaue oder nicht geht mir sowas von hinten vorbei.
> 
> Hab andere Probleme zur Zeit. Und nen mega Zoff gestern gehabt :/


??? warum zoff???


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ??? warum zoff???



Sprich!


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Sag ich ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


stimmt
jetzt muss er sich aber ein neues hobby suchen


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> stimmt
> jetzt muss er sich aber ein neues hobby suchen




Kann da nur WoW empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Ich habe am Samstag mit ihr telefoniert und sie musste dann um 23 Uhr oder so weg weil ein Freund von ihr mega voll war und sie den einfach in ein Taxi zu ihr gesetzt haben.

Sie hat gesagt sie freut sich auf Sonntag abend telefonieren.
Um 18 Uhr schreibt sie mir sie braucht noch ein bisschen.
Um 21 Uhr schreibt sie mir wir können heute nicht mehr telen sie geht jetzt ins Bett und ist voll ko.
Montag war das selbe nur dass ihre Sms um 22 Uhr kam.
Tja und Dienstag war es wieder so.

Und scheiße wies mir dadurch ging habe ich sie halt mal darauf angesprochen gestern abend.

Wenigstens weiß ich jetzt dass sie etwas für mich empfindet :/


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Kann da nur WoW empfehlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


er hat ja auch gemeint hm auf deinem acc ist noch mein babarian
hab da lachen müssen


----------



## Lordcocain (25. Juni 2008)

Klarheit s immer von Vorteil


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Wenigstens weiß ich jetzt dass sie etwas für mich empfindet :/



Täuscht mich das, oder is das kein Grund zum traurig sein?^^

Mach dir da mal kein Kopf, n typisches Verhalten von Frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (25. Juni 2008)

Hossa und einen guten Morgen.

Erstmal ne dicke Tasse Kaffee für jeden (______________________)² und ein paar Croissants §§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§

Nur noch knapp 3 Stunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich habe am Samstag mit ihr telefoniert und sie musste dann um 23 Uhr oder so weg weil ein Freund von ihr mega voll war und sie den einfach in ein Taxi zu ihr gesetzt haben.
> 
> Sie hat gesagt sie freut sich auf Sonntag abend telefonieren.
> Um 18 Uhr schreibt sie mir sie braucht noch ein bisschen.
> ...


ich will dich ja nicht noch weiter runter reissen aber für mich hört sich das an wie ich hab da kein bock drauf also wimmel ich den mit sms ab

sorry ist nicht bös gemeint


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> Hossa und einen guten Morgen.
> 
> Erstmal ne dicke Tasse Kaffee für jeden (______________________)² und ein paar Croissants §§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§
> 
> ...


was ist in 3 stunden? feierabend?
wo arbeitest du da will ich auch hin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regesas (25. Juni 2008)

Schönen guten Morgen euch! 

Ich hasse Fliegen...


----------



## Dedak (25. Juni 2008)

Jetzt kommt s4 raus und ich wollte mit die s2 zauberklinge kaufen und jetzt seh ich das man dafür auge des sturms marken brauch ...
hab von allen anderen 100 nur von auge des sturms 0 da könnt ich mir sowas von in den ar.. beissen ahh =(


----------



## Sonsbecker (25. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> was ist in 3 stunden? feierabend?
> wo arbeitest du da will ich auch hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



feierabend ist schon seit montag weil urlaub - aber bei euch gibt es bestimmt auch urlaub, es sei denn du arbeitest im gulag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und in 3 stunden mache ich erstmal die taschen vom gestrigen tage leer, sonst eigentlich nix * pfeiffff


----------



## wightnish (25. Juni 2008)

joa un mein arena partner wurde gehackt >.< s4 kann ich mir wohl auch erstma wohin schieben wo ichs nich wissen will >.<


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Regesas schrieb:


> Schönen guten Morgen euch!
> 
> Ich hasse Fliegen...




Ich auch, wurde die ganze Nacht hindurch von Fliegen genervt^^


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

sorry doppelt


----------



## Hasolek (25. Juni 2008)

ach ja wayne intressierts danach werden die Download Server eh wieder überfüllt sein x D


----------



## Sonsbecker (25. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich auch, wurde die ganze Nacht hindurch von Fliegen genervt^^



dachte immer, untote und fliegen leben in einer wunderbaren symbiose?? ansonsten helfen fliegengitter am ganzen haus wunderbar


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> feierabend ist schon seit montag weil urlaub - aber bei euch gibt es bestimmt auch urlaub, es sei denn du arbeitest im gulag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja urlaub gibts bei uns auch ich warte nur noch auf den 15.08 und dann hab ich entlich urlaub



wightnish schrieb:


> joa un mein arena partner wurde gehackt >.< s4 kann ich mir wohl auch erstma wohin schieben wo ichs nich wissen will >.<


das ist doof


----------



## Menthos (25. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen miteinander.
Alles klar bei euch?

-Werdet ihr euch s4 holen? Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Also als erstes muss ich ja ne Wertung schaffen, vielleicht kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber der Style von s4 gefällt mir nicht... deshalb bin ich noch am überlegen Oo


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> dachte immer, untote und fliegen leben in einer wunderbaren symbiose?? ansonsten helfen fliegengitter am ganzen haus wunderbar




Nein, nur Untote-Fliegen - und die heut Nacht waren mir n bisschen zu lebendig^^


----------



## Sonsbecker (25. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Nein, nur Untote-Fliegen - und die heut Nacht waren mir n bisschen zu lebendig^^



lol - untote fliegen - das wäre doch etwas für den jäger der hordenseite anstelle der schlangen


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (25. Juni 2008)

ich sage der patch ist max 257 mb groß *hust* nein ich bin kein insider xDDD


----------



## wightnish (25. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> das ist doof



ja un das krasseste war, ich hab mit dem, der ihn gehackt, am freitag letzter woche noch 10 matches gemacht, hab mich schon gewundert, warum der so...mhm naja war^^ >.<

ma sehn wie lange das bei blizz dauert


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

wightnish schrieb:


> ja un das krasseste war, ich hab mit dem, der ihn gehackt, hat am freitag letzter woche noch 10 matches gemacht, hab mich schon gewundert, warum der so...mhm naja war^^ >.<
> 
> ma sehn wie lange das bei blizz dauert


das ist dreist


----------



## wümmefee (25. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen Leute


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

wightnish schrieb:


> ja un das krasseste war, ich hab mit dem, der ihn gehackt, hat am freitag letzter woche noch 10 matches gemacht, hab mich schon gewundert, warum der so...mhm naja war^^ >.<
> 
> ma sehn wie lange das bei blizz dauert



Seid ihr nicht in ts/vent/skype ? oO


----------



## Mumble (25. Juni 2008)

wümmefee schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Leute



Moin!


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Seid ihr nicht in ts/vent/skype ? oO


ich hab kein micro


----------



## torpedo979 (25. Juni 2008)

Guten morgen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wightnish (25. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> das ist dreist



naja dreist?^^ ich würds einfach hacker nennen, die machen sich doch nen spaß aus sowas ._.



Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Seid ihr nicht in ts/vent/skype ? oO



ne atm nich, wollten mit der neuen saison so richtig anfangen :S


----------



## Ruven (25. Juni 2008)

Moin ihrs!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Seid ihr nicht in ts/vent/skype ? oO




Dacht ich mir auch!? Ohne Absprachen ist ein guter Arena-Kampf nich möglich - find ich...


----------



## Urengroll (25. Juni 2008)

Fertig mit duschen. wo waren die Croissants???


alle aufgefuttert? Arghhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Mumble (25. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Moin ihrs!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gugu! Alles klar, mein Bester?!?


----------



## wightnish (25. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Moin ihrs!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



moin un was mir grad auffällt, du hast ne riesige anzahl an spelldmg..^^ xD


----------



## White-Frost (25. Juni 2008)

Schönen guten morgen wünsch ich


----------



## Mumble (25. Juni 2008)

wightnish schrieb:


> moin un was mir grad auffällt, du hast ne riesige anzahl an spelldmg..^^ xD



Aber sonst nix.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Moin ihrs!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Gebt mir ein R - ERRRR
Gebt mir ein U - Uuuuuh
Gebt mir ein V - Vaaaaauuu
Gebt mir ein E - Eeeeeeeeehh
Gebt mir ein N - Ennnnnnnnn

Moinsen^^

Ruven? Gehts deinem Pala auch wirklich gut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Find dein Spell etwas übetrieben^^


----------



## wightnish (25. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Dacht ich mir auch!? Ohne Absprachen ist ein guter Arena-Kampf nich möglich - find ich...



is mir doch auch klar, wollten halt mit der saison die jetzt beginnt richtig anfangen, können wir wohl erstma vergessen


----------



## Mumble (25. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Gebt mir ein R - ERRRR
> Gebt mir ein U - Uuuuuh
> Gebt mir ein V - Vaaaaauuu
> Gebt mir ein E - Eeeeeeeeehh
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schoerki222 (25. Juni 2008)

gudden morgähhhhhn

heute noch arbeiten, aber dann 2 wochen urlaub^^

juhuuuu

lg


----------



## Sonsbecker (25. Juni 2008)

ich leg dann noch nen stack croissants nach

§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§
§§§§§§§§

und kaffee (__________________________________________________)²

guten hunger


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

guten morgen leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin wieder da^^


----------



## Ruven (25. Juni 2008)

Meinem Pala gehts bestens... Könnt sein weil er Tod im Sunwell Plateau liegt... hatte gestern die Schnauze voll von Kalcgos...
Was wie wo riesen Spell ich find das noch zu wenig... Die Typen müssen umfallen wenn ich ma huste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nee ernsthaft KP was los iss spackt seit 3 Tagen... Seit ich das Illidan Schild gelootet hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (25. Juni 2008)

NAAAAAAAAAAAATSU


----------



## nummer5 (25. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen unso..


----------



## wightnish (25. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Meinem Pala gehts bestens... Könnt sein weil er Tod im Sunwell Plateau liegt... hatte gestern die Schnauze voll von Kalcgos...
> Was wie wo riesen Spell ich find das noch zu wenig... Die Typen müssen umfallen wenn ich ma huste
> 
> 
> ...



ja gut, aber was bringt dir soviel imba spelldmg, wenn du sage un schreibe 0 health hast? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

hallo Ruven^^

man hab ich letzten mittwoch geleidet dort wo ich den kurs hatte waren 80% der itnernetseiten gesperrt-.- und wird alles überwacht da scheisding dort


----------



## Mumble (25. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> NAAAAAAAAAAAATSU



/sign.... ^^


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

wightnish schrieb:


> ja gut, aber was bringt dir soviel imba spelldmg, wenn du sage un schreibe 0 health hast?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




solange er keinen dmg kriegt wo ist das prob?^^


----------



## wightnish (25. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> solange er keinen dmg kriegt wo ist das prob?^^



naja mit 0 leben lebt es sich so schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (25. Juni 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> ich leg dann noch nen stack croissants nach
> 
> §§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§
> §§§§§§§§
> ...




senk yu


----------



## Mumble (25. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> solange er keinen dmg kriegt wo ist das prob?^^



Naja... TOT?!? Dann läuft er zur Leiche, belebt sich wieder --> HALLO BOB! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

So 3 Kannen kaffee geholt ich hoffe das reicht für heute ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> So 3 Kannen kaffee geholt ich hoffe das reicht für heute ^^


heut morgen ja und heut mittag?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Da kann ich nachschub holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (25. Juni 2008)

ieee kein Kaffee!


----------



## Elda (25. Juni 2008)

Moin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (25. Juni 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> ieee kein Kaffee!



was dann? holunderblütentee??


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

jenny du mti deinem kaffee^^


----------



## wightnish (25. Juni 2008)

so ich bin weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 viel spaß noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

war letzte woche xelyna da?


----------



## Ruven (25. Juni 2008)

So um den dumpfbackigen Sprüchen auszuwweichen ich kümmer mich gleich um ne neue Sig...


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jenny du mti deinem kaffee^^


tja was soll ich machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Natsuuu, morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clunck (25. Juni 2008)

Morgen und hab wieder mal vergessen das MItttwoch ist wollt mir meine Arena s4 Axte hohlen )0=


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> war letzte woche xelyna da?



Jop wenn auch nicht lange glaube ich.


----------



## BabyMilk (25. Juni 2008)

hmpf...*däumchen dreh*


----------



## Chroesh (25. Juni 2008)

geil...jeden mittwoch sich aufs neue hallo sagen....bin auch dabei

HALLO !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so aber erst noch 2std uni und dann is auch der server wieder da...bis dann euch anderen viel spass beim warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Josgasan (25. Juni 2008)

moiin leute!

*esisteinfachzuwarm*


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Jop wenn auch nicht lange glaube ich.



Jap die war mal kurz da^^


----------



## GobliN (25. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen.

Weiss jemand bis wann die Server down sind? 11 Uhr?


----------



## Dragonsdeath (25. Juni 2008)

aloha leute


----------



## Dragonsdeath (25. Juni 2008)

GobliN schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> Weiss jemand bis wann die Server down sind? 11 Uhr?


kp aber ich denk mal schon so um und bei 11 uhr


----------



## Lordcocain (25. Juni 2008)

naja dann bleibt halt vorerst nur das zocken aufm Testrealm!xD


----------



## White-Frost (25. Juni 2008)

nach 2 wöchiger pause schau ich heut auch wieder vorbei (bis 16:30 wohl...) also zur feier des tages geb ich gleich ne runde kaffe aus *tassen einschenk*


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

mhm oke noja

Em soll endlich vorbei sein will wieder raiden^^


----------



## Gaagii (25. Juni 2008)

Die EM hält ja net von Raiden ab.


----------



## Vercon (25. Juni 2008)

Guuuuten Morgen liebe Baby Pinguine, Pingu's, Pingu Könige, und auch Hallo ihr pöööösen Pingu Ganker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD

Wie isset euch so am frühen Morgen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (25. Juni 2008)

Gaagii schrieb:


> Die EM hält ja net von Raiden ab.



doch wenn der halbe raid Fußball gucken will ^^


----------



## Xelyna (25. Juni 2008)

*schwitz* ~.~


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> nach 2 wöchiger pause schau ich heut auch wieder vorbei (bis 16:30 wohl...) also zur feier des tages geb ich gleich ne runde kaffe aus *tassen einschenk*




WB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *schwitz* ~.~



Guten Tag die Dame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (25. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Guten Tag die Dame
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




:x

Mir is so warm...


----------



## .Côco (25. Juni 2008)

moinsen alle zusammen^^

seid ihr bekloppt? was schreibt ihr so früh denn schon so viel?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (25. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Guuuuten Morgen liebe Baby Pinguine, Pingu's, Pingu Könige, und auch Hallo ihr pöööösen Pingu Ganker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gugu!



Xelyna schrieb:


> *schwitz* ~.~



Gugu!

Immer noch?!? Oder schon wieder?!?


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *schwitz* ~.~



ausziehen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *fg*


----------



## Mumble (25. Juni 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> moinsen alle zusammen^^
> 
> seid ihr bekloppt? was schreibt ihr so früh denn schon so viel?
> 
> ...



Zwang... Zwanghaftes Verfassen von Forenbeiträgen, die nicht dem allgemeinem Interesse dienen, sondern nur unser eigenen Unterhaltung und Aufmunterung...



P.s.: GUGU!!!


----------



## servius1001 (25. Juni 2008)

guten morgen allerseits


----------



## Xelyna (25. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Guuuuten Morgen liebe Baby Pinguine, Pingu's, *Pingu Könige*, und auch Hallo ihr pöööösen Pingu Ganker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich bin weiblich und mich gibt es nur einmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magrotus (25. Juni 2008)

Chroesh schrieb:


> geil...jeden mittwoch sich aufs neue hallo sagen....bin auch dabei
> 
> HALLO !!!
> 
> ...




Muss jetzt auch zur Uni...... Arrrghhh^^
Und heute Abend D gegen TUR.
und das in Köln


----------



## Vercon (25. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich bin weiblich und mich gibt es nur einmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Verzeiht, oh holde Königin *niederknie




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> :x
> 
> Mir is so warm...




ähhhh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matoskha (25. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen, ist ja ordentlich was los hier.


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> :x
> 
> Mir is so warm...




hallo xely 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noja sontnag war wärmer^^


----------



## .Côco (25. Juni 2008)

Ich hab grad keine Lust auf nachlesen....hab ich was verpasst bislang?

Irgendwelche wichtigen Grüchte, Neuigkeiten etc.`?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (25. Juni 2008)

Gäb es dich 2 mal dann wäre die wissenschaft weiter wie ich gedacht hät... hmm das könnte interessant werden... ähm laut gedacht ichs chenk kaffe nach wen wer will


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich bin weiblich und mich gibt es nur einmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich Zettel n Aufstand an, ich sprenge die Ketten der Unterdrückung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schoerki222 (25. Juni 2008)

Gibt ein Gewinnspiel zur EM auf unserem Realm: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...29697&sid=3

nice price oder?


----------



## xemmit14 (25. Juni 2008)

Guten morgen allerseits


----------



## xemmit14 (25. Juni 2008)

Lol geiles gewinnspiel will auch mitmachen spiele nur leider auf gilneas nu seit 2 wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

Morgen Zusammen ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowquattro (25. Juni 2008)

auch guten morgen zusammen, es ist mittwoch^^


----------



## Garmon-Arygos (25. Juni 2008)

servus....noch 11 Stunden bis zum Spiel


----------



## Xelyna (25. Juni 2008)

Wizo habe ich das Gefühl, dass sich viele Buffed-Acc's erstellen und hier schreiben zu können *auf die Beitragsanszahl vieler kuck* ^-^


----------



## p3nn0r (25. Juni 2008)

Moin, bin ja mal gespannt wann die Server wieder da sind.


----------



## White-Frost (25. Juni 2008)

is doch schön umso mehr zum reden umso lustiger wirds^^


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wizo habe ich das Gefühl, dass sich viele Buffed-Acc's erstellen und hier schreiben zu können *auf die Beitragsanszahl vieler kuck* ^-^




noja die zahl sagt net alles aus acc erstellung sagt da mehr aus^^


----------



## wowquattro (25. Juni 2008)

ich schreib ja auch nur mittwoch morgens was rein X)


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

p3nn0r schrieb:


> Moin, bin ja mal gespannt wann die Server wieder da sind.



jo ich auch^^


----------



## GobliN (25. Juni 2008)

Aus dem selben Grund, weshalb du es damals auch getan hast? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garmon-Arygos (25. Juni 2008)

isr doch egal ob man heute seinen Acc erstellt hat...umso mehr Leute sind da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xemmit14 (25. Juni 2008)

Und was macht ihr so zum zeitvertreib ausser hier zu schreiben?^^


----------



## .Côco (25. Juni 2008)

wowquattro schrieb:


> ich schreib ja auch nur mittwoch morgens was rein X)



ich auch^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (25. Juni 2008)

Moin Xely...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Geh ma in Eisblock dann hasse kalt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sonst stelle ich immer noch mein auf atm 20,6° gekühltes Büro für meine Pingu Kollegen zur Verfügung!


----------



## wowquattro (25. Juni 2008)

ich trinke grad nen kaffee^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matoskha (25. Juni 2008)

Die Menge der Beiträge sagt aber nicht aus wie lang man schon dabei ist.
Ich bin halt nur schreibfaul.


----------



## Vercon (25. Juni 2008)

Bei uns isset am schiffen wie Sow xD

btw. Heute Mittag erstmal zum Dönerladen und aus Solidarität 'nen Asi Teller bestellen xD (Currywurst-Pommes)


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

Matoskha schrieb:


> Die Menge der Beiträge sagt aber nicht aus wie lang man schon dabei ist.
> Ich bin halt nur schreibfaul.




Genau Wie ich


----------



## xemmit14 (25. Juni 2008)

Ich freu mich schon wenn die server on sind hab bald alle 6 scrubs staffeln durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (25. Juni 2008)

*Eisblock anwerf* 
_
Ziiiiiiiiischhhhhhhhhhh_

Eisblock weg ;_;


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

xemmit14 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon wenn die server on sind hab bald alle 6 scrubs staffeln durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




LOL ich kuck gerade Auf Pro 7 scrubsXD


----------



## Matoskha (25. Juni 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Genau Wie ich




Hast aber mehr Einträge in der kurzen Zeit geschafft als ich in 2 Jahren.


----------



## xemmit14 (25. Juni 2008)

Hm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 welche folge? ich gug auf kino.to staffel 6 folge 2


----------



## KICKASSEZ (25. Juni 2008)

huhu noch 1.2 stunden bis zum start der neuen saison 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

XD ^^ Jaja Aber Ich schreibe Nur Bei Buffed Wens Mir Super Langweilig Ist^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xemmit14 (25. Juni 2008)

Ich überleg schon seit tagen welche s4 geile ich zuerst hol hab 2,8k pkt


----------



## Vercon (25. Juni 2008)

xemmit14 schrieb:


> Hm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




uhhhhhh xD


----------



## White-Frost (25. Juni 2008)

ich sitz in der arbeit *hust* gibt wirklich leute die des teil hier zur wow ablenkung benutzen?^^


----------



## Caveman1979 (25. Juni 2008)

Gähn! Guten Morgen!
Kaffee hinstell,tost beschmieren was läuft so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Moin Xely...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Bin schon zu dir unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach unsre Xely, ihr kann mans nich recht machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fatsch (25. Juni 2008)

Moin, .....Kaffee.... Super Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

ohhhhhhhhhh Die Seine kino.to Die ist gut^^XD


----------



## Xelyna (25. Juni 2008)

&#9556;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9559;
&#9553;..&#9552;&#9552;&#9571;
&#9568;&#9552;&#9552;..&#9553;
&#9568;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9571;
&#9553;&#9556;&#9552;&#9552;&#9565;
&#9553;&#9562;&#9552;&#9552;&#9559;
&#9568;&#9574;&#9552;&#9574;&#9571;
&#9553;&#9562;&#9552;&#9565;&#9553;
&#9553;&#9556;&#9552;&#9559;&#9553;
&#9568;&#9577;&#9574;&#9577;&#9565;
&#9553;..&#9553;
&#9553;..&#9553;
&#9553;..&#9562;&#9552;&#9559;
&#9568;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9571;
&#9553;&#9556;&#9552;&#9559;&#9553;
&#9553;&#9562;&#9552;&#9565;&#9553;
&#9553;&#9556;&#9552;&#9559;&#9553;
&#9568;&#9577;&#9552;&#9577;&#9571;
&#9553;&#9556;&#9552;&#9559;&#9553;
&#9553;&#9553;..&#9553;&#9553;
&#9568;&#9577;&#9552;&#9577;&#9571;
&#9553;&#9556;&#9559;..&#9553;
&#9553;&#9553;&#9553;..&#9553;
&#9553;&#9562;&#9565;..&#9553;
&#9562;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9565;


----------



## Mumble (25. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *Eisblock anwerf*
> _
> Ziiiiiiiiischhhhhhhhhhh_
> 
> Eisblock weg ;_;



Du heißes Ding, du... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xemmit14 (25. Juni 2008)

Jap die seite is verdammt nützlich gegen langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (25. Juni 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> ohhhhhhhhhh Die Seine kino.to Die ist gut^^XD




Jaaa aber großspurig diese Seite hier verbreiten, könnte Ärger geben ^^

Illegal und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elewen (25. Juni 2008)

Ein wunderschönen juten morgen zusammen!!!
kissen ausm gesicht ziehen und müdikeit aus den augen reib^_^


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

wie ich es liebe ignoriert zu werden....

hey wie gehts euch pingus??


----------



## Xelyna (25. Juni 2008)

Mit diesem wunderbaren Schriftzug gewappnet bombadier ich jetz eure GB's xD

Edit: Mist geht net.. Sonderzeichen.. arghnn.. ^^
Edit²: Natsu you've got poscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xemmit14 (25. Juni 2008)

Hm ka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich vonner freundin die seite aber was soll an der illegal sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> &#9556;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9559;
> &#9553;..&#9552;&#9552;&#9571;
> &#9568;&#9552;&#9552;..&#9553;
> &#9568;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9571;
> ...




ich hoffe mal ihr verliert net ....


----------



## White-Frost (25. Juni 2008)

niemand ignoriert dich hier natsume *natsume tasse kaffe hinstell* na wie gehts dir den^^


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Mit diesem wunderbaren Schriftzug gewappnet bombadier ich jetz eure GB's xD
> 
> Edit: Mist geht net.. Sonderzeichen.. arghnn.. ^^



Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber cool hab ich mir gleich mal kopiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (25. Juni 2008)

xemmit14 schrieb:


> Hm ka
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dann überlege mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rimrott (25. Juni 2008)

moin moin, 
ma ne frage: gibts dann jetzt für die t4 marken s2 sahcne zu kaufen? weils s1 ja nun nemme geben soll


----------



## norm (25. Juni 2008)

Moin moin an alle. Klasse Thread das teil, aber mir ist gerade die Spucke weggeblieben als ich die Seitenzahl 270 sah......


----------



## xemmit14 (25. Juni 2008)

Vercon ich hab jetzt die gaze zeit überlegt wo her ich das pic bei dir kenn jetzt weiß ich wieder aus sin city *gleich mal auf kino.to und den film such* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja ich weiß is nicht ganz so legal aber wer würde mich deswegen hier auf dieser seite anzeigen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theschurke (25. Juni 2008)

würde eher sagen seite 540 :<


----------



## Argeyl (25. Juni 2008)

und wieder ist es mittwoch und wieder können wir vor gier kaum warten bis unsere realms on sind.. wir sind freaks ....,. ähm ich meine IHR


----------



## theschurke (25. Juni 2008)

rimrott schrieb:


> moin moin,
> ma ne frage: gibts dann jetzt für die t4 marken s2 sahcne zu kaufen? weils s1 ja nun nemme geben soll







Für die T4 tokens kannste dir dann nur noch t4 kaufen!


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Argeyl schrieb:


> und wieder ist es mittwoch und wieder können wir vor gier kaum warten bis unsere realms on sind.. wir sind freaks ....,. ähm ich meine IHR



wir arbeiten. Ich spiele kein WoW mehr.


----------



## Argeyl (25. Juni 2008)

ich arbeite auch ..... am verzehr meines frühstücks ....


----------



## xemmit14 (25. Juni 2008)

hm würde sagen freaks sind wir nicht unbedingt eher "gelegenheitsspieler" die darauf warten das ihr liebligsspiel wieder geht damit sie sich damit wieder den ganzen tag beschäftigen können, damit keine langeweile aufkommt^^


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

xemmit14 schrieb:


> Hm ka
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Weiss ich auch Nicht Wens ili..... Weher könne ich ja Die Serien Kosten los Runterladen^^XD


----------



## Lordcocain (25. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ich sitz in der arbeit *hust* gibt wirklich leute die des teil hier zur wow ablenkung benutzen?^^


sitze auch in der arbeit und hab soooo warm



Vercon schrieb:


> Jaaa aber großspurig diese Seite hier verbreiten, könnte Ärger geben ^^
> 
> Illegal und so
> 
> ...


na hier guckt ja auch als ein mod rein und schreibt was zur algemeinen erheiterung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



theschurke schrieb:


> würde eher sagen seite 540 :<


wir waren sooo unmotiviert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (25. Juni 2008)

hmm ich spiel gar kein wow mehr^^ arbeit bin ich auch noch^^ aber ein freak bin ich und stolz drauf


----------



## rimrott (25. Juni 2008)

theschurke schrieb:


> Für die T4 tokens kannste dir dann nur noch t4 kaufen!




okok habt vielen dank edler herr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

theschurke schrieb:


> Für die T4 tokens kannste dir dann nur noch t4 kaufen!



Falsch gab sogar einen Bluepost, dass man mit t4 tokens weiterhin s1 kaufen kann. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> hmm ich spiel gar kein wow mehr^^ arbeit bin ich auch noch^^ aber ein freak bin ich und stolz drauf





ääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääää Eine Wow Freak XD ne nur Spass Sind Wir dass Alle nicht Bischen?


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Argeyl schrieb:


> und wieder ist es mittwoch und wieder können wir vor gier kaum warten bis unsere realms on sind.. wir sind freaks ....,. ähm ich meine IHR




DU bist n´Freak! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (25. Juni 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Weiss ich auch Nicht Wens ili..... Weher könne ich ja Die Serien Kosten los Runterladen^^XD




Das Problem ist, das man auf dieser Seite sich Filme, aktuelle Serien, Kinofilme kostenlos anschauen kann. Downloaden weiß ich nicht, da ich es gar nicht ausprobieren möchte. Aber: Illegal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe ihr bekommt keine Verwarnung, wegen verbreitung illegaler Inhalte xD

---

Jaaaa SinCity ^^ Nice oder *hehe

Und jaaa, manche warten echt nur auf Wow xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Leute, geht nach draussen. Spielt mit eurer Freundin etc. Es gibt soooo viele Möglichkeiten, als auf den Pixelhintern einer Nachtelfin zu starren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Juni 2008)

norm schrieb:


> Moin moin an alle. Klasse Thread das teil, aber mir ist gerade die Spucke weggeblieben als ich die Seitenzahl 270 sah......



Guck mal im Gott und die Welt. Nachtschwärmer. ~904 Seiten. :O


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> wir arbeiten. Ich spiele kein WoW mehr.


genau warum spielst du eigentlich kein wow mehr?



Argeyl schrieb:


> ich arbeite auch ..... am verzehr meines frühstücks ....


ich arbeite wirklich und schwitz mich tot würde jetzt gern heim



xemmit14 schrieb:


> hm würde sagen freaks sind wir nicht unbedingt eher "gelegenheitsspieler" die darauf warten das ihr liebligsspiel wieder geht damit sie sich damit wieder den ganzen tag beschäftigen können, damit keine langeweile aufkommt^^


gelegenheitsspielerin ja den ganzen tag wow zocken nein
bin lieber an der frischen luft bei meinen pferdies


----------



## Josgasan (25. Juni 2008)

@  xelyna


hmm sry! aber was heisst dieses gross geschriebene genau? kann das irgendwie net so ganz entziffern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mittwoch ist mittwoch, immer wieder hier drinne! ^^


----------



## xemmit14 (25. Juni 2008)

Nein man kan die filme nicht kostenlos runterladen^^....leider....


----------



## xemmit14 (25. Juni 2008)

Nichtmal mehr eine stunde noch *freu*


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

Josgasan schrieb:


> @  xelyna
> 
> 
> hmm sry! aber was heisst dieses gross geschriebene genau? kann das irgendwie net so ganz entziffern
> ...




schland

@buffed ach wir haben ein handicap können nur 1x die woche schrieben

ach ja s1 wird abgeschafft


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> schland
> 
> @buffed ach wir haben ein handicap können nur 1x die woche schrieben
> 
> noja



Das gleicht sich aber durch die hohe Anzahl an Leuten, die Ihr hier habt, wieder aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Josgasan (25. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> schland
> 
> @buffed ach wir haben ein handicap können nur 1x die woche schrieben
> 
> ach ja s1 wird abgeschafft




axoo thx ^^

aber wo bleibt denn das "Deut"   vor dran!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das man auf dieser Seite sich Filme, aktuelle Serien, Kinofilme kostenlos anschauen kann. Downloaden weiß ich nicht, da ich es gar nicht ausprobieren möchte. Aber: Illegal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Hab seit Einer Woche Nicht Meher Gespielt und mit Meiner Freundi Spiele ich Meins Lieblings Spiele Sie Ist dass Ross und ich Bin der Reitter XD


----------



## Destilatus (25. Juni 2008)

Juhu :> Nur noch 50 Min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann endlich s3 holen hier ... verdammt hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (25. Juni 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Hab seit Einer Woche Nicht Meher Gespielt und mit Meiner Freundi Spiele ich Meins Lieblings Spiele Sie Ist dass Ross und ich Bin der Reitter XD



Bist ja nen ganz lustiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hat das mit den ganzen groß geschriebenen Buchstaben auf sich?!? Ergibt das am Ende einen Satz, wenn man diese kombiniert?!?

HEWNMGMFSMLSSIRBR?!? ne, ergibt keinen Sinn... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argeyl (25. Juni 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Hab seit Einer Woche Nicht Meher Gespielt und mit Meiner Freundi Spiele ich Meins Lieblings Spiele Sie Ist dass Ross und ich Bin der Reitter XD



aber du weisst schon das man auch böse vom ross fallen kann......


----------



## Shoguna (25. Juni 2008)

oh mein Gott ich werde sterben kein WoW *heul flenn* die Welt ist grausam


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

Argeyl schrieb:


> aber du weisst schon das man auch böse vom ross fallen kann......





XD


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> genau warum spielst du eigentlich kein wow mehr?



Weil mich das vom telefonieren ablenkt (ich kann das überhaupt nicht haben ^^)und jetzt falls es mit ihr nicht klappen sollte es mich zu stark an sie erinnert.


----------



## Georg217 (25. Juni 2008)

Olo schon 541 seiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/push


----------



## Mumble (25. Juni 2008)

Wer von euch war das: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=47532 ?!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xemmit14 (25. Juni 2008)

xD


----------



## Argeyl (25. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Wer von euch war das: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=47532 ?!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jaja sowas tut schon weh ....


----------



## xemmit14 (25. Juni 2008)

Hm ob wir die 550 seiten vor 11uhr schaffen? ich glaub danach wirds nixmehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morci (25. Juni 2008)

morgäääääähn zusammen....


----------



## Senty (25. Juni 2008)

sers,
da mal ne frage ^^ Gibts mit s4 (also heute) patches zum runterladen? Wenn ja, wann?^^


----------



## Morci (25. Juni 2008)

8 seiten in 45 mins??? klar klappt das^^ strengen wa uns bissel an halt


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (25. Juni 2008)

Morgen =)


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Wer von euch war das: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=47532 ?!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es war der der fragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Egooz (25. Juni 2008)

Dann mal los *push*


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Weil mich das vom telefonieren ablenkt (ich kann das überhaupt nicht haben ^^)und jetzt falls es mit ihr nicht klappen sollte es mich zu stark an sie erinnert.


mein freund ist auch zu der erkenntnis gekommen das wow eigentlich nur das ziel hat auf 70 zu kommen und dann darum die best mögliche rüstung zu bekommen.

das hab ich schon am anfang festgestellt aber ich spiel nur wenn ich sonst nix zu tun hab und auch nix in der klotze kommt


----------



## EspCap (25. Juni 2008)

Gibt wohl keinen Patch, ich komme bis zur Realmauswahl, aber da sind alle down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Bist ja nen ganz lustiger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mumble 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du spinnst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xemmit14 (25. Juni 2008)

Nein eig. dürfte es keinen neuen patch geben wenn, dann nur wegen 2.4.3


----------



## Pitysplash (25. Juni 2008)

Senty schrieb:


> sers,
> da mal ne frage ^^ Gibts mit s4 (also heute) patches zum runterladen? Wenn ja, wann?^^


Nein es gibt heute keinen Patch wird wohl erst nächste oder übernächste woche komm...S4 kommt trotzdem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gruuulll (25. Juni 2008)

Hi zusammen!

Kann mir jemand sagen wie man eine gilde wieder auflösen kann??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shoguna (25. Juni 2008)

Singt ein Liedchen mit mir...Es regnet es regnet,...
ziemliches Gewitter hier


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

@buffeD wir haben mehr geschrieben als wir nur zu 4-7 waren ..... und sinnvollere sachen^^

coco xely jenny lebt ihr noch ??

Ruven mara slave ^baby?^^


----------



## Ruven (25. Juni 2008)

Sodele ihr lieben... Hoffe ihr vermisst mich ned weil ich hab zu tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber das Büro die Kaffeemaschine und die Eisdiele neben an stehen euch immer noch offen...
BTW 29,3° atm draussen...


----------



## Morci (25. Juni 2008)

denke auch nicht, dass n patch kommt. sonst würd man im anmeldebildschirm net so weit kommen


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

Ne frag was Mach Ihr In wow Alls Erstes Wen die Server Wieder da sind?


----------



## Shoguna (25. Juni 2008)

jemandem ein Geschenk machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ingame natürlich


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (25. Juni 2008)

Gibts heue auf dem Testrealm schon Premades ? ^^


----------



## xemmit14 (25. Juni 2008)

Gogo leute finger wund schreiben nurnoch 7 1/2 seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> mein freund ist auch zu der erkenntnis gekommen das wow eigentlich nur das ziel hat auf 70 zu kommen und dann darum die best mögliche rüstung zu bekommen.
> 
> das hab ich schon am anfang festgestellt aber ich spiel nur wenn ich sonst nix zu tun hab und auch nix in der klotze kommt



Jap und nach 4 Wochen ohne Raids jetzt habe ich auch festgestellt wie streß frei es ohne WoW sein kann.

Sonst hieß es immer heim -> farmen oder raiden von 18 bis 23 uhr.

Und so kann ich halt auch mal was anderes genießen.


----------



## schoerki222 (25. Juni 2008)

Argeyl schrieb:


> jaja sowas tut schon weh ....



sowas könnte mir nie passieren

(komm ja kaum über 1000g)


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> @buffeD wir haben mehr geschrieben als wir nur zu 4-7 waren ..... und sinnvollere sachen^^
> 
> coco xely jenny lebt ihr noch ??
> 
> Ruven mara slave ^baby?^^


türlisch nur hab ich noch gelesen.
muss doch um 9 immer zur post und auf die bank fahren


----------



## Pitysplash (25. Juni 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Ne frag was Mach Ihr In wow Alls Erstes Wen die Server Wieder da sind?


Beide s2 waffen holen (bin rogue) und mir nen mungo enchanter suchen und mir ein keks freuen weil ich garantiert einer von 1 Mio bin,die das gleiche tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senty (25. Juni 2008)

Ah cewl, also kein Patch <3
dann mal weiter tippseln bis die Server wieder da sind wa?^^

ach und zu "was macht ihr in wow als aller ertes[...]" 

Ich logg mit meinem 65er Schami Twink ein, und lös die 100 ws,auge und arathi marken gegen s2 zeuchs ein! So wie  über 1 mio andere! xD


----------



## xemmit14 (25. Juni 2008)

Hey ich hab gestern schmieden auf 375 bekommen trotzdessen das ich nebenbei bb geskillt hab, hat mich das nur um die 6k gold gekostet hab mir auch die 1te 2h waffe gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Jap und nach 4 Wochen ohne Raids jetzt habe ich auch festgestellt wie streß frei es ohne WoW sein kann.
> 
> Sonst hieß es immer heim -> farmen oder raiden von 18 bis 23 uhr.
> 
> Und so kann ich halt auch mal was anderes genießen.




Genissen kanst du auch mit wow Spielen Wo Wie ich Ein küles Bier Am nachtmittag oder abens Auf Einer schönen Terasse!! Am Wochende und Unter Der Woche Genisse!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shoguna (25. Juni 2008)

bei meinem Glück muss ich genau um 11 weg...
*heul*
Die Welt ist böse!


----------



## Shahaa (25. Juni 2008)

Noch 40 mins....wer ist beim countdown dabei??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja...P.S *push counter*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (25. Juni 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Es war der der fragt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



pssst....^^



Slavery schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Mumble
> ...



Das stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Natsumee schrieb:


> @buffeD wir haben mehr geschrieben als wir nur zu 4-7 waren ..... und sinnvollere sachen^^
> 
> coco xely jenny lebt ihr noch ??
> 
> Ruven mara slave ^baby?^^



Und ich?!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitysplash (25. Juni 2008)

Shahaa schrieb:


> Noch 40 mins....wer ist beim countdown dabei??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


37 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Jap und nach 4 Wochen ohne Raids jetzt habe ich auch festgestellt wie streß frei es ohne WoW sein kann.
> 
> Sonst hieß es immer heim -> farmen oder raiden von 18 bis 23 uhr.
> 
> Und so kann ich halt auch mal was anderes genießen.


siehst du und raiden tu ich schon mal gar nicht ist mir zu stressig. ich spiel nur wenn ich wirklich langeweile hab


----------



## Morci (25. Juni 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Beide s2 waffen holen (bin rogue) und mir nen mungo enchanter suchen und mir ein keks freuen weil ich garantiert einer von 1 Mio bin,die das gleiche tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




genau das werde ich wohl auch erstmal machen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (25. Juni 2008)

Sodele Sig geupdatet....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mumble er hat nur vergessen das du schon geschlüpft bist du ei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Ne frag was Mach Ihr In wow Alls Erstes Wen die Server Wieder da sind?



Arbeiten...

NMAEWSW...wieder keine geheime Nachricht Mumble 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Genissen kanst du auch mit wow Spielen Wo Wie ich Ein küles Bier Am nachtmittag oder abens Auf Einer schönen Terasse!! Am Wochende und Unter Der Woche Genisse!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne nicht wenn man von 18-23 Uhr raiden muss weil man sonst die Raidaktivität nicht schafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xemmit14 (25. Juni 2008)

Hoffentliche kommt nachher nicht wieder ne nachricht wie "die wartungsarbeiten werden leider verlängert die server werden dann um 13uhr hochgefahren entschuldigung das wir sie warten lassen müssen


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Arbeiten...
> 
> NMAEWSW...wieder keine geheime Nachricht Mumble
> 
> ...




Nö Aber Dass können normale leute nicht lessen Komme Von Planeten mars Und dass Ist Eine Geheimbotschaft dass Wir in 5 Minuten Die Welt Herschaft an uns Reissen ahahahahahahaha


----------



## Vebla (25. Juni 2008)

Und das an meinem Geburtstag... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morci (25. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Arbeiten...
> 
> NMAEWSW...wieder keine geheime Nachricht Mumble
> 
> ...




du hast die zwei großgeschriebenen I vergessen..... bringt aber auch nüscht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wir kommen einfach nicht dahinter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morci (25. Juni 2008)

6 seiten noch^^


----------



## AKmendon (25. Juni 2008)

/push und warten auf server    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shoguna (25. Juni 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag *tröt und Konfetti werf*


----------



## Morci (25. Juni 2008)

Vebla schrieb:


> Und das an meinem Geburtstag...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




glückwunsch^^


----------



## Pitysplash (25. Juni 2008)

xemmit14 schrieb:


> Hoffentliche kommt nachher nicht wieder ne nachricht wie "die wartungsarbeiten werden leider verlängert die server werden dann um 13uhr hochgefahren entschuldigung das wir sie warten lassen müssen


Ich würde mir die Kugel geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shahaa (25. Juni 2008)

Hmmm....mal afk Kaffee holen. bekomme schon Entzugerscheinungen ohne Coffein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....das mit WoW-Entzug kann man mit vids auf youtube kompensieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: leute mehr posten, wenn ihr die 550 knacken wollt (ohne Fleiß kein Preis) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ne nicht wenn man von 18-23 Uhr raiden muss weil man sonst die Raidaktivität nicht schafft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Dan muss Du sagen So Kan Heute Nicht Ich Weil mir ne Pause gönnen Und Heute haben Mal küles Bier Trinken auf der ............... ^^


----------



## Orrosh (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Jap und nach 4 Wochen ohne Raids jetzt habe ich auch festgestellt wie streß frei es ohne WoW sein kann.
> 
> Sonst hieß es immer heim -> farmen oder raiden von 18 bis 23 uhr.
> 
> Und so kann ich halt auch mal was anderes genießen.



Ähm .. so wirklich JEDEN Tag? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Himmel .. unvorstellbar ..


----------



## Pitysplash (25. Juni 2008)

31 Minuten noch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vebla (25. Juni 2008)

Shoguna schrieb:


> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag *tröt und Konfetti werf*



Thx... Blizz könnte mir ja ein Geschenk machen und die Server ne halbe Stunde früher hochschießen...

Countdown: 32 min


----------



## Fiddi (25. Juni 2008)

noch.......
31min


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Nö Aber Dass können normale leute nicht lessen Komme Von Planeten mars Und dass Ist Eine Geheimbotschaft dass Wir in 5 Minuten Die Welt Herschaft an uns Reissen ahahahahahahaha



NKVPUIEGWDWHR...schön langsam machst du mir Angst^^


----------



## Orrosh (25. Juni 2008)

> Ne nicht wenn man von 18-23 Uhr raiden muss weil man sonst die Raidaktivität nicht schafft





Stress0056 schrieb:


> Dan muss Du sagen So Kan Heute Nicht Ich Weil mir ne Pause gönnen Und Heute haben Mal küles Bier Trinken auf der ............... ^^



so ist´s recht .. wichtige Spiele geben Radioaktivität keine Chance  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Vebla schrieb:


> Und das an meinem Geburtstag...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


herzlichen glückwunsch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matoskha (25. Juni 2008)

Bekommen wir einen Preis wenn wir die Seitenzahl knacken?


----------



## Shoguna (25. Juni 2008)

hätt ich nix dagegen kannst ja mal den Kundendienst anrufen *gg*


----------



## Orrosh (25. Juni 2008)

Vebla schrieb:


> Thx... Blizz könnte mir ja ein Geschenk machen und die Server ne halbe Stunde früher hochschießen...
> 
> Countdown: 32 min



Gratulle, und zwar volle Breitseite .. Kannst Dir ja einen Phönix wünschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (25. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




_Wir_ sind schon draußen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (25. Juni 2008)

xemmit14 schrieb:


> Hoffentliche kommt nachher nicht wieder ne nachricht wie "die wartungsarbeiten werden leider verlängert die server werden dann um 13uhr hochgefahren entschuldigung das wir sie warten lassen müssen



Das wäre zu schön... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Würde mich doch sehr erheitern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thranduilo (25. Juni 2008)

wuhuuu
grad eben meinen führerschein bestanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt noch 30min warten und gut is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (25. Juni 2008)

*SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND!!!!!*


Sry das musste sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Will ja auch meinen Spam beitrag leisten xD


----------



## CritYou (25. Juni 2008)

Ich wünsche alles Gute an alle Geburtstagskinder heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,

*däumchendreh*

Kann mir wer nenn tool sagen, zum aufzeichen von ingame Videos.
Ich will das ich steh auf dem S2 NPC aufnehmen


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

Du musst Keine angst haben ErdBewonner Ihr werdt Nur Sklaven für uns Und Einge wow sklaven die für unds gold framen ahahahahahahaha


----------



## Morci (25. Juni 2008)

Vebla schrieb:


> Thx... Blizz könnte mir ja ein Geschenk machen und die Server ne halbe Stunde früher hochschießen...
> 
> Countdown: 32 min




das wär doch mal n nettes geschenk.... und du lässt uns alle an diesem geschenk teilhaben^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghodi (25. Juni 2008)

Blizzard down? Kann mich nicht einloggen !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vebla (25. Juni 2008)

Orrosh schrieb:


> Gratulle, und zwar volle Breitseite .. Kannst Dir ja einen Phönix wünschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jaaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der würde in meine Mountsammlung passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (25. Juni 2008)

mhhhhh lecker


----------



## Shoguna (25. Juni 2008)

*Toast ess* Guten Hunger euch allen wer auch immer grade frühstückt von euch


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

VGZS DXC GDZWZ YDXC

rot 21 ...


----------



## Tehodrakis (25. Juni 2008)

Wo is das Bild in meiner Sig. ???


----------



## Mumble (25. Juni 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> Wo is das Bild in meiner Sig. ???



Hab ich aufgegessen...


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

Shoguna schrieb:


> *Toast ess* Guten Hunger euch allen wer auch immer grade frühstückt von euch




thx dir auch


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Du musst Keine angst haben ErdBewonner Ihr werdt Nur Sklaven für uns Und Einge wow sklaven die für unds gold framen ahahahahahahaha


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (25. Juni 2008)

Ghodi schrieb:


> Blizzard down? Kann mich nicht einloggen !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo mir ham gestern Paris geraidet ;D


----------



## Tehodrakis (25. Juni 2008)

Shoguna schrieb:


> *Toast ess* Guten Hunger euch allen wer auch immer grade frühstückt von euch




Ne ich komm grad auss der schule (mit Zeugnis)


----------



## Shoguna (25. Juni 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> Wo is das Bild in meiner Sig. ???




im Nirvana *buhahaha*


----------



## xemmit14 (25. Juni 2008)

5 seiten noch leute gogogogo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie hoch gewinntn deutschland heute abend?


----------



## CritYou (25. Juni 2008)

Cholan schrieb:


> Mit Wotlk werden alle Chars auf Level 1 zurückgesetzt, das Geschlecht wird geändert und man muss bei der jeweils gegnerischen Fraktion anfangen



Klasse xD,

achso und *SCHHHLLLAAAAAANNNNNDD*


----------



## Seydea (25. Juni 2008)

SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND!!!!!
SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND!!!!!
Da bini mit dabeiDDD


----------



## Vercon (25. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Jo mir ham gestern Paris geraidet ;D




Paris Hilton?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shahaa (25. Juni 2008)

CritYou schrieb:


> Ich wünsche alles Gute an alle Geburtstagskinder heute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nimm FRAPS oder GameCam. bei FRAPS brauchste allerdings nen Key, um länger als 30 sek aufnehmen zu können - dafür entfällt aber auch das bei GameCam vorhandene Wasserzeichen :/


----------



## xemmit14 (25. Juni 2008)

Oha wir haben grad in rekord zahl 1ne seite voll bekommen n1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (25. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Paris Hilton?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ne .. ihh.. ich will mir doch nix holn :x


----------



## Pitysplash (25. Juni 2008)

xemmit14 schrieb:


> 5 seiten noch leute gogogogo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bei normal verhältnissen (türkei nicht 9 spieler verletzt/gesperrt) hätte ich 2:1 gesagt,aber da sie mit nem torhüter stürmen wollen...4:0! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shoguna (25. Juni 2008)

logo....
SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND!


----------



## Orrosh (25. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Jo mir ham gestern Paris geraidet ;D



steht der Eiffelturm jetzt als Trophäe in Orgrimmar?


----------



## Vebla (25. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Paris Hilton?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Die ist doch total überfarmt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (25. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Paris Hilton?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wie heißt nomma dieser npc in shat ? haris pilton oder so...


----------



## Mumble (25. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Paris Hilton?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haben nur "one night" gebraucht...


----------



## Vercon (25. Juni 2008)

Vebla schrieb:


> Die ist doch total überfarmt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Grööööööööööööööööööhl! xD


----------



## Xelyna (25. Juni 2008)

Orrosh schrieb:


> steht der Eiffelturm jetzt als Trophäe in Orgrimmar?



Ne in meinem Wohnzimmer <3


----------



## Shahaa (25. Juni 2008)

*grml* muss michn um die koffer kümmern - Urlaub hat auch nachteile  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (25. Juni 2008)

Hoffentlich sind die Server bald da... das wird ja langsam richtig anstrengend hier zu folgen... Ich muss doch eigentlich Arbeiten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (25. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ne in meinem Wohnzimmer <3




Wie groß issen bidde dein Wohnzimmer? xD


----------



## xemmit14 (25. Juni 2008)

4 seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

HOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP 


[attachment=3472:Frankreich_640.jpg]


ach ja Die sind ja schon Draussen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XD


----------



## Senty (25. Juni 2008)

omg! :O So schnell wie ihr tippt, kann ich garnicht aktualisieren ._. dsl 800 ftw!


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

bin kaffee holen


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Wie war das bei tv total mit den Pornotiteln ? ;>


----------



## -JoKe- (25. Juni 2008)

warum sind die server downnnn neuer patch der was aaaaaah



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Huhu all, habe mich grad hier angemeldet, um euch zu helfen, die 550 Seiten vor um 11 zu schaffen!


----------



## Orrosh (25. Juni 2008)

Vebla schrieb:


> Die ist doch total überfarmt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*prruuuuuusst*

der Spruch des Tages .. danke!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

Senty schrieb:


> omg! :O So schnell wie ihr tippt, kann ich garnicht aktualisieren ._. dsl 800 ftw!




LOL?


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Hoffentlich sind die Server bald da... das wird ja langsam richtig anstrengend hier zu folgen... Ich muss doch eigentlich Arbeiten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja genau


----------



## CritYou (25. Juni 2008)

Shahaa schrieb:


> Nimm FRAPS oder GameCam. bei FRAPS brauchste allerdings nen Key, um länger als 30 sek aufnehmen zu können - dafür entfällt aber auch das bei GameCam vorhandene Wasserzeichen :/



Danke ich dachte mein Beitrag wurde überrschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (25. Juni 2008)

nein ich weis sie hieß pilton haris


----------



## Argeyl (25. Juni 2008)

lass sieüberfamt sein aber da kannste mit leichten mitteln teure filmchen drehen


----------



## Senty (25. Juni 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> LOL?



Jo... xD hab Offiziel dsl 1k aber. Die Leitungen bringen nur 800 -.-" xD


----------



## Vercon (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Wie war das bei tv total mit den Pornotiteln ? ;>




Warum liegt hier Stroh?

Oder meinst Du Porno Ralle? xDD


----------



## Vebla (25. Juni 2008)

Orrosh schrieb:


> *prruuuuuusst*
> 
> der Spruch des Tages .. danke!
> 
> ...




Man tut was man kann, ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argeyl (25. Juni 2008)

porno ralle und hardcora?


----------



## Mumble (25. Juni 2008)

So, ich geh jetzt mal für kleine Pinguine... 
Wolltet ihr das wissen? Nein? Mir egal!


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

Senty schrieb:


> Jo... xD hab Offiziel dsl 1k aber. Die Leitungen bringen nur 800 -.-" xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixtenF (25. Juni 2008)

hat jemand nen plan wann blizz den plant die server wieder zu starten?


----------



## Argeyl (25. Juni 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


s0o quasi der trabant unter den dsl leitungen o.O


----------



## Vercon (25. Juni 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> hat jemand nen plan wann blizz den plant die server wieder zu starten?




Dann wenn die Praktikantinnen mit dem "Diktat beim Chef" fertig sind xD


----------



## Xylania (25. Juni 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> hat jemand nen plan wann blizz den plant die server wieder zu starten?



gegen 11. nur den tag geben sie nie an ^^


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

Jo mom Ruf an pip pip pip pip alle Leitungen sind Bestzt Weil 90000000000000000 Tausend neue spieler gerade anrufen Weil ihr wow nicht geht


----------



## Pitysplash (25. Juni 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> hat jemand nen plan wann blizz den plant die server wieder zu starten?



16:15 MEZ,da hab ich nämlich feierabend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xemmit14 (25. Juni 2008)

denke mal die kommen pünktlich um 11 on achja tipp an alle addons ausschalten beim 1ten mal einlogen sonst lagt das übelst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (25. Juni 2008)

hmmmm ich warte...


----------



## Senty (25. Juni 2008)

Argeyl schrieb:


> s0o quasi der trabant unter den dsl leitungen o.O



._. ich komm aber nich aus der ehemaligen ddr! :O


----------



## SixtenF (25. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Dann wenn die Praktikantinnen mit dem "Diktat beim Chef" fertig sind xD


was hat denn der chef damit zu tun? ich dachte das mit den servern macht der technikpeon


----------



## Tehodrakis (25. Juni 2008)

was ist das sry kann ein mod das weg machen ich wußte net das das so groß ist


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Warum liegt hier Stroh?
> 
> Oder meinst Du Porno Ralle? xDD



Ne 2 so Typen haben ein Buch mit den lustigsten Pornotiteln rausgebracht und die waren bei tv total zu Gast ^^

Ich konnte einfach nicht mehr was es so für Titel gab xD


----------



## CritYou (25. Juni 2008)

xemmit14 schrieb:


> denke mal die kommen pünktlich um 11 on achja tipp an alle addons ausschalten beim 1ten mal einlogen sonst lagt das übelst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab aber so gut wie keine


----------



## Galadith (25. Juni 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> hmmmm ich warte...



Ist deine Signatur nicht ein wenig zu groß?


----------



## Xylania (25. Juni 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> was hat denn der chef damit zu tun? ich dachte das mit den servern macht der technikpeon



So lange wie die zum teil Down sind. ists wohl eher die Putze


----------



## Tehodrakis (25. Juni 2008)

boahhh hab ich mich erschrekt
ich schreib was und dann ist das son plakat großes bild unten dran
und ich dacht ich machn kleines bild in meine sig


----------



## Vercon (25. Juni 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> was hat denn der chef damit zu tun? ich dachte das mit den servern macht der technikpeon




Ich dachte die Praktikanten sind für alles da zuständig ^^ Techniker.. Wer braucht die, wenn es Praktikanten gibt xD

@Tehodrakis:

Deine Sig sprengt leicht den Rahmen ^^


----------



## Avernus (25. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen =) Bin gerade aus der Schule gekommen mit meinem Zeugnis...



CritYou schrieb:


> Ich wünsche alles Gute an alle Geburtstagskinder heute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wegame > Gamecam > Fraps
Sag ich nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kannst sao lange aufnehmen wie du willst, keine ruckler, kein wasserzeichen =) und sehr gute quali 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Musste mal googlen...


----------



## Vercon (25. Juni 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> was hat denn der chef damit zu tun? ich dachte das mit den servern macht der technikpeon




Ich dachte die Praktikanten sind für alles da zuständig ^^ Techniker.. Wer braucht die, wenn es Praktikanten gibt xD

@Tehodrakis:

Deine Sig sprengt leicht den Rahmen ^^


----------



## SixtenF (25. Juni 2008)

CritYou schrieb:


> Ich hab aber so gut wie keine


so gut wie keine... 

ich finde es nach einem patch immer lustig addon aktualisieren

ne std. spaeter...

*schnarch*


----------



## xemmit14 (25. Juni 2008)

15 und 2 seiten das schaffen wir locker^^ :-)


----------



## Ðreev (25. Juni 2008)

Wartungsarbeiten bis 13 Uhr verlängert -_-


----------



## Destilatus (25. Juni 2008)

LOL Alle wartungsarbeiten dauern bis 13 Uhr -.-


----------



## -JoKe- (25. Juni 2008)

Leider müssen die Wartungsarbeiten auf unbestimmte Zeit verlängert werden. 

kommt sicher gleich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

Avernus schrieb:


> Guten Morgen =) Bin gerade aus der Schule gekommen mit meinem Zeugnis...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Galadith (25. Juni 2008)

Da wir gerade beim Thema UI oder AddOns sind:

Hat wer nen tolles UI für mich? Sollte ganz gut aussehen und auf einem 1440x900 super laufen!

Danke euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

P.S.: Ich weiß, es gibt ein AddOn-Unterforum, doch dieser Thread ist sowieso schon mit Off-Topics nur so überfüllt.


----------



## Avernus (25. Juni 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> so gut wie keine...
> 
> ich finde es nach einem patch immer lustig addon aktualisieren
> 
> ...



hihi... Zum Glück habe ich nur Ace2 Addons und mit 2Klicks sind alle wieder Aktuell =)

Countdown: 16mins noch =)

edit: JA ich habe die 549 siete angefangen


----------



## SixtenF (25. Juni 2008)

Ðreev schrieb:


> Wartungsarbeiten bis 13 Uhr verlänert -_-



wer sagt das?

da muss ich wohl mein rotes telefon benutzen um dampf zu machen :-)


----------



## Galadith (25. Juni 2008)

Da wir gerade beim Thema UI oder AddOns sind:

Hat wer nen tolles UI für mich? Sollte ganz gut aussehen und auf einem 1440x900 super laufen!

Danke euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

P.S.: Ich weiß, es gibt ein AddOn-Unterforum, doch dieser Thread ist sowieso schon mit Off-Topics nur so überfüllt.


----------



## Xelyna (25. Juni 2008)

Ðreev schrieb:


> Wartungsarbeiten bis 13 Uhr verlängert -_-




Hahahahahaaaaaa! ^-^


----------



## xemmit14 (25. Juni 2008)

Wie ich das wusste, das sie verlängern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 seite 600 wir kommen!


----------



## xemmit14 (25. Juni 2008)

Wie ich das wusste, das sie verlängern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 seite 600 wir kommen!


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> _Wir_ sind schon draußen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie jetz?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senty (25. Juni 2008)

nun.. dann mal.. ein fröhliches wc3 starten und hlwl rewlorn.^^


----------



## Descartes (25. Juni 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Praktikanten sind für alles da zuständig ^^ Techniker.. Wer braucht die, wenn es Praktikanten gibt xD
> 
> @Tehodrakis:
> 
> Deine Sig sprengt leicht den Rahmen ^^



Entweder hab ich ein de ja vu oder du hast es echt geschafft ein doppelpost abzuschicken wo wer dazwischen gekommen ist...


----------



## Vercon (25. Juni 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> so gut wie keine...
> 
> ich finde es nach einem patch immer lustig addon aktualisieren
> 
> ...




Dann empfehle ich dir WoWMatrix. Sehr geiles AddOn. Installieren, der checkt deine Addon's, und mit einem Knoppdruck, aktualisierst du atomatisch alle Addons.

Und Du kannst mit dem teil auch neue Addons installieren und dann aus dem Programm dein Spiel starten!

Sehr sehr geiles ding!

Klick mich


----------



## Galadith (25. Juni 2008)

Da wir gerade beim Thema UI oder AddOns sind:

Hat wer nen tolles UI für mich? Sollte ganz gut aussehen und auf einem 1440x900 super laufen!

Danke euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

P.S.: Ich weiß, es gibt ein AddOn-Unterforum, doch dieser Thread ist sowieso schon mit Off-Topics nur so überfüllt.


----------



## Destilatus (25. Juni 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> wer sagt das?
> 
> da muss ich wohl mein rotes telefon benutzen um dampf zu machen :-)




Billz und mein Patenonkel den ich gerade in Paris angerufen habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> _Wir_ sind schon draußen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



noja sry frankreich hat ja mal grottenshclecht gespielt so wie Italien einfach nur peinlich

mumbel dich habe ich ja auch erwähnt halt als baby^^


----------



## Xelyna (25. Juni 2008)

Galadith schrieb:


> Da wir gerade beim Thema UI oder AddOns sind:
> 
> Hat wer nen tolles UI für mich? Sollte ganz gut aussehen und auf einem 1440x900 super laufen!
> 
> ...



Hm ich wollte von meinem mal ein Screenie hochladen.. sieht aber eher Casual als super-ololol-pro aus ;D
Hab z.b. Bongos (wobei ich davon net so überzeugt bin oô), und Bartender3 und Skinner und Prat..und sowas :]


----------



## Morbusdei (25. Juni 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> wer sagt das?
> 
> da muss ich wohl mein rotes telefon benutzen um dampf zu machen :-)



stand gerade beim login bildschirm, vor 13 uhr wird es nix!


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

ja bitte wartungsarbeiten verlänger damti ich wen ich nachhause kommen problemlos spielen kann muahaha

ach ja alle die es jetzt aufregt das sie länger warten müssen HAHA^^


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> hat jemand nen plan wann blizz den plant die server wieder zu starten?


leider nicht aber normalerweise wenn ich mich abends so um 20 oder 21 uhr einloggen will funkts



Vercon schrieb:


> Dann wenn die Praktikantinnen mit dem "Diktat beim Chef" fertig sind xD


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



SixtenF schrieb:


> was hat denn der chef damit zu tun? ich dachte das mit den servern macht der technikpeon


der techniktyp macht das selbe wie wir... bei buffed oder ähnliches schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (25. Juni 2008)

Destilatus schrieb:


> Billz und mein Patenonkel den ich gerade in Paris angerufen habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ih ein Erbe *sich verkrümel*


----------



## xemmit14 (25. Juni 2008)

50 seiten nurnoch gogo ;


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

Galadith schrieb:


> Da wir gerade beim Thema UI oder AddOns sind:
> 
> Hat wer nen tolles UI für mich? Sollte ganz gut aussehen und auf einem 1440x900 super laufen!
> 
> ...




Addons und Ui sind der grösste schrott den es gibt (mit wenigen ausnahmen die man WIRKLICH braucht) und viele addons verschlechtern die Spielleistung


----------



## schoerki222 (25. Juni 2008)

hehe erster auf seite 550^^


----------



## CritYou (25. Juni 2008)

Nur weil die jetzt Pause machen bis 13uhr, und erst dann den letzten Knop drücken


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja bitte wartungsarbeiten verlänger damti ich wen ich nachhause kommen problemlos spielen kann muahaha
> 
> ach ja alle die es jetzt aufregt das sie länger warten müssen HAHA^^




Ich Hoffe Du Wirst Vom Buss ....... oder sonst was   ^^ Ich Finds nicht Lustig Ach ja Wie ich Blizzard Liebe Genau so wie STEAM^^ =wehers kennt


----------



## Matoskha (25. Juni 2008)

GESCHAFFT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liverflukes (25. Juni 2008)

Also bei mir steht nix da, allerdings werden wieder alle Realms auf offline angezeigt wenn man sich zuweisen lassen will...


----------



## Descartes (25. Juni 2008)

Mhh ich sollte mein chef mal stecken, das ein Freier tag am mittwoch, nicht so toll ist wie einer, 
an ein beliebigen anderen tag >.>


----------



## Xelyna (25. Juni 2008)

Och..also meinetwegen können die Wartungsarbeiten bis morgen Nachmittag um vier andauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasmil (25. Juni 2008)

Moin, bis eben geppent vor 30min, wird heute eig 2.4.3 gepatcht? weiss davon nix. hoffe jemand weiss mehr als ich

-Pascal


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

Descartes schrieb:


> Mhh ich sollte mein chef mal stecken, das ein Freier tag am mittwoch, nicht so toll ist wie einer,
> an ein beliebigen anderen tag >.>





Dass Kanst Du Gleich Auch noch an Meinem Leher sagen^^


----------



## Kasmil (25. Juni 2008)

Moin, bis eben geppent vor 30min, wird heute eig 2.4.3 gepatcht? weiss davon nix. hoffe jemand weiss mehr als ich

-Pascal


----------



## Shahaa (25. Juni 2008)

gz@all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xylania (25. Juni 2008)

LoL man sieht nicht mal mehr alle Realms in der Liste


----------



## xemmit14 (25. Juni 2008)

Scrubs staffel 6 folge 6 "mein musical" geilste folge überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarad (25. Juni 2008)

Oh mein Gott... kein WoW.... ahhhhhhh!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber die paar Stunden warten macht doch nix :-)
Nochmal ins Bett legen,ne runde schlafen oder schonmal was für die Arbeit machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (25. Juni 2008)

Kasmil schrieb:


> Moin, bis eben geppent vor 30min, wird heute eig 2.4.3 gepatcht? weiss davon nix. hoffe jemand weiss mehr als ich
> 
> -Pascal




Nope nur s4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Ich Hoffe Du Wirst Vom Buss ....... oder sonst was   ^^ Ich Finds nicht Lustig Ach ja Wie ich Blizzard Liebe Genau so wie STEAM^^ =wehers kennt




ich bevorzuge verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten als keine und dafür den ganzen tag unspielbar on zu sein

vllt kennen es ein paar hier Januar 06 wo die bliz typen die ganzen serverbevölkerungslimit runtergeschraubt hatte ... latenz von 2k war da normal warteschlangen von 10 min auch normal jaja das waren noch zeiten


----------



## Neque neque (25. Juni 2008)

Kasmil schrieb:


> Moin, bis eben geppent vor 30min, wird heute eig 2.4.3 gepatcht? weiss davon nix. hoffe jemand weiss mehr als ich
> 
> -Pascal


Sowei ich weiß, ja. Aber bei mir sind die Server auch noch down.


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

Xylania schrieb:


> LoL man sieht nicht mal mehr alle Realms in der Liste




Mhhhhm ist dass Gutes Zeichen oder nicht?


----------



## Xelyna (25. Juni 2008)

Sarad schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott... kein WoW.... ahhhhhhh!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kann erst morgn Abend wieder zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Hände zittern schon! :O


----------



## Avernus (25. Juni 2008)

Die Server werden vom Netz genommen... es dauert nicht mehr lange *freu*


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Descartes schrieb:


> Mhh ich sollte mein chef mal stecken, das ein Freier tag am mittwoch, nicht so toll ist wie einer,
> an ein beliebigen anderen tag >.>


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (25. Juni 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> Sowei ich weiß, ja. Aber bei mir sind die Server auch noch down.


Was aber nichts zu bedeuten hat, manchmal werden einfach hotfix-draufgespielt.


----------



## Xelyna (25. Juni 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> Sowei ich weiß, ja. Aber bei mir sind die Server auch noch down.



Nochmal: NEIN!
Es kommt S viehiiier *träller*


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (25. Juni 2008)

xemmit14 schrieb:


> Scrubs staffel 6 folge 6 "mein musical" geilste folge überhaupt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bin auch absoluter scrubs fan, aber diese folge... neeee, fande ich garnicht doll.


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Kann erst morgn Abend wieder zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dass Sind Die Ersten Anzeichen Des Enzugs von wow


----------



## Neque neque (25. Juni 2008)

Aber ich glaube, gelesen zu haben, das heute 2.4.3 kommt und auch season 4


----------



## SixtenF (25. Juni 2008)

ich gucke mal tagesschau.de und dann sind sie hoffentlich oben. hab gerade ne telepatische nachricht gesendet das die mal hinnemachensollen. will die neuen ruestungen bewundern, die die grafiker da gezaubert haben.


----------



## -Aurelien- (25. Juni 2008)

Also das war mal wieder kla,
wer ernsthaft gedacht hat um 11 schon wieder zocken zu könn is selbst schuld ^.^
bis 13 uhr warten,würde sogar wetten das es um 13 uhr wieder heißt bis sonstwann warten ...


----------



## Salavora (25. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen!!!!!

Da ich jetzt wieder drei Monate in der FH bin, schreib ich hier was sporadischer als sonst ^^ 

*mal was zum Früstücken aus der Mitte nimmt und schwarzen Tee hinstellt*

Edit meint:
Btw. meine Verbindung ist langsamer als ein Schildkröte mit vier gebrochenen Beinen....


----------



## Kasmil (25. Juni 2008)

Dann erstmal Mounts Kaufen fuer Twinks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## takee (25. Juni 2008)

Morgen

Schade das der Arenaserver auch off ist =/ sonst wär ich jetz da zu finden.
Ich wett um 12 Uhr sinn seh wieder on


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

wie kann man nur so wow süchtig sein?


----------



## Seydea (25. Juni 2008)

ich wiiilll on


----------



## -Aurelien- (25. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> schwarzen Tee hinstellt*





IEH ^.^


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Och..also meinetwegen können die Wartungsarbeiten bis morgen Nachmittag um vier andauern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




sagen wir bis morgen um 9 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



n bisschen musst mir schon entgegenkommen^^ (<--urlaub^^)


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Seydea schrieb:


> ich wiiilll on


ey so weit ist dein wohnort gar net weg von meinem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

sorry doppelt unser i net hier ist heut ein wenig bescheiden


----------



## Mumble (25. Juni 2008)

Ich bin mal w-e-c-h... Muss zur Uni, bin aber später nochmal in/auf/bei der Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tööööööööööööööööööö!!!


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wie kann man nur so wow süchtig sein?




Gute Fragen Wie Können So Fiele meschen Rauchen? =sucht=

Mein freund Wolte Ma Auf hören Er hat Nach Einer woch on ne Zigarret am Ganz köper Gezitter


P.s

nö bin Kein Wow sucht Aber möcht Gerne Genau nun spielenXD


----------



## Xelyna (25. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> sagen wir bis morgen um 9 Uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nö

< Schule^^

Mit mordsdrum Kater..


----------



## Salavora (25. Juni 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube, gelesen zu haben, das heute 2.4.3 kommt und auch season 4


Auf jeden Fall kommt heute Season 4, nur ob auch 2.4.3 kommt, weiß ich nicht und hab da auch nichts zu gehört bis dato.

@-Aurelien-: Heh! Schwarztee mit nem klacks Honig zum süßen! Hmmmm! ;-) Kann dir aber auch noch ne kleine Kanne Früchtetee daneben stellen *g*


----------



## crankworx (25. Juni 2008)

Normal wart ich nie so ungeduldig dass die Server on gehen.
Aber heut hab ich mal frei und ich will mein Season2-Zeug. ;-)

Also gogo Blizz! :-)


----------



## Arzachron (25. Juni 2008)

Ah super, server on.. gl hf :-)


----------



## Descartes (25. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!!!!!
> 
> Da ich jetzt wieder drei Monate in der FH bin, schreib ich hier was sporadischer als sonst ^^
> 
> ...



Ich hätt lieber ein Golddorntee....
und meine verbindung ist auch so lahm....


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!!!!!
> 
> Da ich jetzt wieder drei Monate in der FH bin, schreib ich hier was sporadischer als sonst ^^
> 
> ...




Gebt mir ein S - EESSSS
Gebt mir ein A - AAAAAhhh
Gebt mir ein L - Ellllll
Gebt mir ein A - AAAAAhhh

Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Btw:  Sala ich will nich wissen woher du weist wie schnell Schildkröten mit gebrochenen Beinen sind^^


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

crankworx schrieb:


> Normal wart ich nie so ungeduldig dass die Server on gehen.
> Aber heut hab ich mal frei und ich will mein Season2-Zeug. ;-)
> 
> Also gogo Blizz! :-)




oh kanst Froh Sein Dass Du Normaler Weiss nicht so Bist ich bin In Gegen Seher Ungeduldiger Mensch^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shahaa (25. Juni 2008)

Mal schaun, ob das ,,startimage" der WoW-europe seite sich wieder geändert hat (da sind ja jez auch ,,Wartdungsarbeiten"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (25. Juni 2008)

so zurück von besorgungen machen (brezen usw. XD)^^


----------



## Seeotter (25. Juni 2008)

wann geht's wieder live ?


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

Shahaa schrieb:


> Mal schaun, ob das ,,startimage" der WoW-europe seite sich wieder geändert hat (da sind ja jez auch ,,Wartdungsarbeiten"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redday (25. Juni 2008)

der erste server, archimonde (französisch), ist gerade wieder online. der rest dürfte also bald folgen.

edit: jetzt auch noch ein englischer.


----------



## -Aurelien- (25. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> @-Aurelien-: Heh! Schwarztee mit nem klacks Honig zum süßen! Hmmmm! ;-) Kann dir aber auch noch ne kleine Kanne Früchtetee daneben stellen *g*



Hmmmmm, wär nett wennu mia warme Milch mit Honig machen würdest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Struppistrap (25. Juni 2008)

also 2.4.3 kommt heute eher nicht, die testserver laufen noch

Zudem glube ich gehört zu haben, dass die Serverwartungsarbeiten bis 13 uhr andauer sollen....


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Gute Fragen Wie Können So Fiele meschen Rauchen? =sucht=
> 
> Mein freund Wolte Ma Auf hören Er hat Nach Einer woch on ne Zigarret am Ganz köper Gezitter
> 
> ...


wow ist eigentlich keine sucht... also nicht so ne sucht wie zigarreten


----------



## Salavora (25. Juni 2008)

Descartes schrieb:


> Ich hätt lieber ein Golddorntee....
> und meine verbindung ist auch so lahm....


Golddorntee hamma nich, aber Pfefferminz! ;-)



Slavery schrieb:


> Gebt mir ein S - EESSSS
> Gebt mir ein A - AAAAAhhh
> Gebt mir ein L - Ellllll
> Gebt mir ein A - AAAAAhhh
> ...


*Pon pons schwenk* *tanz*  *Pon Pons wieder weg pack* ^^
Tja, du willst nicht wissen, woher ich meine Infos beziehe, Muhahahahahaha! *Brechstange unter den Pon Pons versteck*


----------



## White-Frost (25. Juni 2008)

dreiviertelstunde noch bis mittag endlich was in den magen *nudeln aufn herd stell* na wer will noch ne portion wen ich schon mal was mach


----------



## Monyesak (25. Juni 2008)

bis 13:00 verlängert -.-


----------



## Dotto (25. Juni 2008)

hab immer das prop das ich mittwochs einlocken will aber es nicht geht...

bis ich dann märcke das mittwoch ist ,ist es meist zuspät und der arzt unterwegs...

xD


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

Redday schrieb:


> der erste server, archimonde (französisch), ist gerade wieder online. der rest dürfte also bald folgen.




mhhhhhmm Wusst Schon immer dass Die Franzosen Be......... werden WEil der Blizzard haubt..... in Europa ist


----------



## Descartes (25. Juni 2008)

naja bin erstmal küche raiden und schauen was der kühlschrank so dropt bis gleich.....


----------



## Fatally (25. Juni 2008)

Denn mal @Mittagsstunde und so ich denke nicht das es um 13:00 Uhr was wird mit zocken Rechne bei einigen Realms sogar wieder mit später Nachmittag, warum kann Blizz sowas nicht Nachts um 3 anfangen wie sonst auch....bzw. mal von anfang an die Zeit verlängern....die haben ständig Probleme die scheinen wohl unterbesetzt zu sein!!!

Gn8 und so und allen hf beim warten, guckt euch ne DVD an^^ 

GLG Lelanya


----------



## Xelyna (25. Juni 2008)

Mir is warm ~.~
Was..hab ich schon geschrieben?..hm mist..
oke
was neues einfallen lassen.

Mir is nicht kalt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (25. Juni 2008)

Redday schrieb:


> der erste server, archimonde (französisch), ist gerade wieder online. der rest dürfte also bald folgen.




hmm hast recht aber die schreiben doch das es bis 13 Uhr geht o.O ... hmmm


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

Descartes schrieb:


> naja bin erstmal küche raiden und schauen was der kühlschrank so dropt bis gleich.....




Brauchst du Noch Mage oder tank? ^^XD


----------



## Venim (25. Juni 2008)

> Update: the maintenance for all realms has been extended to 13:000



:/


----------



## Leethan (25. Juni 2008)

Patch 2.4.3 kommt heute nicht! 

Korrekt die Server sollen erst um 13 Uhr wieder online gehen.


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> dreiviertelstunde noch bis mittag endlich was in den magen *nudeln aufn herd stell* na wer will noch ne portion wen ich schon mal was mach


nee danke bin eh mal wieder die ganze zeit am kauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bounty123 (25. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wow ist eigentlich keine sucht... also nicht so ne sucht wie zigarreten



Naja...KOmmt drauf an wenn man übertreibt und fast jede freie minute neben job oder schule am pc verbringt kann das zu einer starken sucht führen...eigenlich ist das eine diskusion die nicht in dieser theard gehört, aber ich wollt es mal loswerden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Wenn ich zum beispiel mal irgendwie 8 stunden am stück spiele mache ich mir machmal gedanken darüber ob das nicht zeitverschwändung ist... naja viel spaß beim spielen...freue mich schon auf S4...!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoHanni (25. Juni 2008)

so dad die serverarbeiten mal wieder verlängert wurden, misch ich mal bei euch mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wie gehts euch so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (25. Juni 2008)

-Aurelien- schrieb:


> Hmmmmm, wär nett wennu mia warme Milch mit Honig machen würdest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ok, DAS kann ich gern machen! *heiße Milch zum Honig und zum schwarzen Tee in die mitte stell*



White-Frost schrieb:


> dreiviertelstunde noch bis mittag endlich was in den magen *nudeln aufn herd stell* na wer will noch ne portion wen ich schon mal was mach


HIER! *meld* *Frühstücken will!*


----------



## Descartes (25. Juni 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Brauchst du Noch Mage oder tank? ^^XD



Instanz wurde nicht gefunden T.T

Ab zu MC Donalds schalter 2...


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> *Pon pons schwenk* *tanz*  *Pon Pons wieder weg pack* ^^
> Tja, du willst nicht wissen, woher ich meine Infos beziehe, Muhahahahahaha! *Brechstange unter den Pon Pons versteck*




Soll das heissen du hast der Schildkröte die Beine mit der Brechstange gebroch und dann auf ein Laufband gesetzt?^^  Also Sala, nenene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyko (25. Juni 2008)

WTF BIS 13:00 UHR

was machen die da? -.-


----------



## xemmit14 (25. Juni 2008)

IMBA  Sie sind unser 999.999 Besucher,
 jetzt online um: 11:20:56 Uhr
Herzlichen Glückwunsch - Sie haben dadurch die freie Auswahl auf einen möglichen Gewinn: 
AUDI A5  –  25.000,- EURO  –  Multimedia Paket.   Falls ausgewählt, hier klicken: www.freie-auswahl.de.


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

mhhhhmm Mir Ist Gerade Ne ied gekommen AN ALLE HORDELER IHR hört Euch den song an DIE HORDE RENNT Und machs Auf Volle Lautsterke^^ 






TOT DER ALLIS Töt sie alle Bis auf Den Letzent Gnom^^


----------



## gelio (25. Juni 2008)

der  erste freie tag nach 16 tagen am stück arbeit =(
der erste tag seit wochen wo man sich mal einfach so zum zocken frei nimmt...
und dann sind verlängerte serverarbeiten...^^

hi@ murphy's law


----------



## gelio (25. Juni 2008)

ups doppelpost


----------



## -Aurelien- (25. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Ok, DAS kann ich gern machen! *heiße Milch zum Honig und zum schwarzen Tee in die mitte stell*




Mh dankööööööööö hassu auch schrippen mitgebracht?^.^
NEIN ich bin nich verfressn =P


----------



## CoHanni (25. Juni 2008)

xemmit14 schrieb:


> IMBA  Sie sind unser 999.999 Besucher,
> jetzt online um: 11:20:56 Uhr
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch - Sie haben dadurch die freie Auswahl auf einen möglichen Gewinn:
> AUDI A5  –  25.000,- EURO  –  Multimedia Paket.   Falls ausgewählt, hier klicken: www.freie-auswahl.de.



jeder der buffed.de besucht ist der 999.999 besucher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps: kanns sein das Buffed ein bisschen überlastet ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seeotter (25. Juni 2008)

Mikrowellen reis mit wasser. Lecker !


----------



## bliblablu (25. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen *zurkaffeemaschinegeh*


----------



## Baka626 (25. Juni 2008)

dumdidum


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

CoHanni schrieb:


> jeder der buffed.de besucht ist der 999.999 besucher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jop Finde Ich Die Seit läd so Lam^^


----------



## -Aurelien- (25. Juni 2008)

Skyko schrieb:


> WTF BIS 13:00 UHR
> 
> was machen die da? -.-




Na was wohl?
Ringelpiez mit anfassen natürlich ^.^


----------



## XziTe (25. Juni 2008)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen wünsche ich euch!


----------



## Cersei (25. Juni 2008)

wartungsarbeiten auf den realms werden bis 13 uhr verlängert -.-


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Bounty123 schrieb:


> Naja...KOmmt drauf an wenn man übertreibt und fast jede freie minute neben job oder schule am pc verbringt kann das zu einer starken sucht führen...eigenlich ist das eine diskusion die nicht in dieser theard gehört, aber ich wollt es mal loswerden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


8 stunden wann hast du den zeit 8 stunden zu spielen? ich hab mal höchstens 2 stunden zeit



Salavora schrieb:


> Ok, DAS kann ich gern machen! *heiße Milch zum Honig und zum schwarzen Tee in die mitte stell*
> 
> 
> HIER! *meld* *Frühstücken will!*


Frühstück? mittagessen passt eher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geezaa (25. Juni 2008)

Leethan schrieb:


> Patch 2.4.3 kommt heute nicht!
> 
> Korrekt die Server sollen erst um 13 Uhr wieder online gehen.



Ach quatsch, einige Server sind schon online.


----------



## nalcarya (25. Juni 2008)

Skyko schrieb:


> WTF BIS 13:00 UHR
> 
> was machen die da? -.-


Das was vielen hier wahrscheinlich ein Fremdwort ist... Arbeiten! Oo


----------



## ReWahn (25. Juni 2008)

halbe stunde über der zeit... denk das wird wieder länger dauern... weiss noch, einmal hamn die wartungsarbeiten bis 15 uhr gedauert...

€dit: grade die nachricht im loginfenster gelesen "Bis 13 Uhr"... das war schonmal so, um 13 uhr sagen sie dann "bis 14 uhr" , und so weiter... kann noch lange dauern...


----------



## SrpskiMacak (25. Juni 2008)

dumdidum tralala :-D


----------



## CoHanni (25. Juni 2008)

alle die neu gekommen sind, euch auch einen schönen,guten morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ps: bisschen off topic, tut mir leid, aber wie kann man sich ne sig machen wo der charakter dargestellt wird?, bin zu faul für sufu , tut leid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CritYou (25. Juni 2008)

OH gott buffed geh bei mir auch off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> IPS Driver Error
> There appears to be an error with the database.
> You can try to refresh the page by clicking here


----------



## Icêl (25. Juni 2008)

Woher Wisst ihr den Dass 2.4.3 Nicht Erreicht

*SPAAAAAAAAAM*

ICH geh jetzt gleich meine Eltern raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lootable: Randome Packung Zigaretten


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

lalalalalalaalaalalalala DIE HORDE RENNT lalalalalalala sie macht alles nieder lalalalalalalalalala^^


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> halbe stunde über der zeit... denk das wird wieder länger dauern... weiss noch, einmal hamn die wartungsarbeiten bis 15 uhr gedauert...


und einmal sogar bis 23 uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (25. Juni 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> halbe stunde über der zeit... denk das wird wieder länger dauern... weiss noch, einmal hamn die wartungsarbeiten bis 15 uhr gedauert...



ich mein es ging auch mal auf schattenbrand (pool) bis um 23 uhr oder so^^

kann mir wer mal nen link zu ner guten schurken pvp skillung für schwert geben? thx 

(zu langsam)^^

ach kann mir auch wer sagen wie man die signaturen ausstellt? dan würd die seite deutlich schneller laden


----------



## XziTe (25. Juni 2008)

Rauchen ist ungesund.
Aber warte ich komm mit, kann dissen!


----------



## CoHanni (25. Juni 2008)

Mordox-Rajaxx schrieb:


> ich mein es ging auch mal auf schattenbrand (pool) bis um 23 uhr oder so^^



da kann man nur sagen, Shit happens halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bliblablu (25. Juni 2008)

Könnt gerne mit mir tauschen, sitz in der Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CritYou (25. Juni 2008)

Bitte alle wie wild schreien wenn die Server online kommen! Madmortem ftw


----------



## Ðarky :) (25. Juni 2008)

geht wo anders spamen drecksblagen ja????

würde ein türke sagen


----------



## Freelancer (25. Juni 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Das was vielen hier wahrscheinlich ein Fremdwort ist... Arbeiten! Oo



Kenne ich muß um 13:30 los also wohl nicht mehr einkaufen erst heute abend nach feierabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Mordox-Rajaxx schrieb:


> ich mein es ging auch mal auf schattenbrand (pool) bis um 23 uhr oder so^^


nicht nur dort waren mehrere server von betroffen


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Das was vielen hier wahrscheinlich ein Fremdwort ist... Arbeiten! Oo



Die meisten hier arbeiten atm...


----------



## Odin0815 (25. Juni 2008)

scheisse die scheisse soll wieder on :-P


mir ist gerade aufgefallen das die 2x 1handaxt S4 fürn Hunter schlechter ist wie 1x die 2handaxt vom S3 fürn hunter..... oder hab ich mich verguckt???


----------



## NightZ (25. Juni 2008)

hmmm und nun?


----------



## Amenna (25. Juni 2008)

Jau ^^ guten morgen allerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt ersma für ca 90 minuten die verstaubten offline spiele rauskramen und ma anzocken...


----------



## Süchtling (25. Juni 2008)

CoHanni schrieb:


> alle die neu gekommen sind, euch auch einen schönen,guten morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lad dir blasc oder google nach "wow sig genarator"


@ all guten morgen...kommt heute echr nich der patch? dachte die ganze woche das er heute kommt überall so gelesen das er mit dem s4 aufgespielt wird, und im /2 wurde es auch so besprochen ;(


----------



## Ruven (25. Juni 2008)

Dissen hat Syphilis


----------



## CoHanni (25. Juni 2008)

bliblablu schrieb:


> Könnt gerne mit mir tauschen, sitz in der Arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da muss ich heut noch hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amenna (25. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Die meisten hier arbeiten atm...




scheisse ^^ echt?

was is mit den studenten? die müssen elendig lange warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geezaa (25. Juni 2008)

Nun sind auch ein paar deutsche Server online, nur spinnt das WOW Interface etwas bei mir rum, und zeigt die Server nicht richtig an. Nur 2 englische die offline sind.


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Bei mir wirkt der Kaffee nicht mehr mist oO


----------



## milchkater (25. Juni 2008)

guten morgeen. bin grad aufgestanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (genieße die letzte woche pause zwischen schule und zivildienst)

wo steht denn bitte das mit den bis 13 uhr verlängerten wartungsarbeiten? is doch nur spekulation, oder? bei mir steht beim login screen nichts (steht da nicht sonst immer irgendwas von den wartungsarbeiten? *kopfkratz*)

edit: etz stehts auch bei mir da ^^


----------



## Xelyna (25. Juni 2008)

Süchtling schrieb:


> @ all guten morgen...kommt heute echr nich der patch? dachte die ganze woche das er heute kommt überall so gelesen das er mit dem s4 aufgespielt wird, und im /2 wurde es auch so besprochen ;(




S4 =/= patch .. glaub das pack ich mir wenn es so weiter geht in die Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odin0815 (25. Juni 2008)

arbeiten ist was für leute die nicht wissen was se mit ihrer freizeit anfangen sollen!


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> S4 =/= 2.4.3 .. glaub das pack ich mir wenn es so weiter geht in die Sig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Manche hier haben halt Brainlagg :/


----------



## Bloodravens (25. Juni 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich glaub es steht sogar auf der supportseite von WoW-europe das die server mittwochs down sind ...
> ansonsten steht auch auf der wow-europe seite der status eines jeden server ...
> 
> 
> ...



pech fr die die nur morgens spielen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skafds (25. Juni 2008)

Bin ich froh das ich auch noch einen steam acc hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (25. Juni 2008)

Mordox-Rajaxx schrieb:


> ich mein es ging auch mal auf schattenbrand (pool) bis um 23 uhr oder so^^



Wat bin ich froh, daß mein EDEKA um die Ecke nicht alle 2 Wochen Wartungsarbeiten hat - ich würde verhungern.

Lieber Kunde, entgegen unseren ausgewiesenen Öffnungszeiten haben wir wegen Problemen bei der Wurstmaschine beschlossen, heute ca. 3 Stunden späer zu öffnen. 

Kommen Sie des öfteren wieder an unsere Tür und informieren Sie sich, ob wir die Probleme mit der Wurstmaschine bereits behoben haben. Unannehmlichkeiten wie vergebens verfahrenes Benzin bitten wir zu entschuldigen.

Update: Neben der Wurstmaschine streikt nun auch die Kassensoftware  - wir bemühen uns, diesen Fehler umgehend zu beseitigen. Zögern Sie nicht, wegen dieses Problem jederzeit mit uns in Kontakt zu treten *


----------



## Ruven (25. Juni 2008)

Ey BTW vor en paar Wochen wars hier noch viel lustiger !!!
Da war Xely ned gereizt und... Natsu und ich hatten Kanonenfutter zum Dummschwätzen und Mara war der Hit....

mimimimi.... gogo need timeport!


----------



## CoHanni (25. Juni 2008)

Süchtling schrieb:


> lad dir blasc oder google nach "wow sig genarator"
> 
> 
> @ all guten morgen...kommt heute echr nich der patch? dachte die ganze woche das er heute kommt überall so gelesen das er mit dem s4 aufgespielt wird, und im /2 wurde es auch so besprochen ;(




leider nein, heute kommt nur S4, der patch leider noch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: ah auch einer vom Echsenkessel,Grüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trobados (25. Juni 2008)

hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (25. Juni 2008)

Ich frag mich sowieso immer wieder aufs neue wieso sich Wartungsarbeiten verzögern können...

Wenn ich auf Abriet Bremsklötzer wechsel, schau ich mir das Auto an - is es neu gehts schenll - is es alt muss ich mit komplikationen rechnen. Wenn ich dies alles beachte is das auto aufm punkt genau fertig.

Das was Blizzard abzieht ist nicht wirklich professionel und auch ziemlich respektlos.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (25. Juni 2008)

Mordox-Rajaxx schrieb:


> ich mein es ging auch mal auf schattenbrand (pool) bis um 23 uhr oder so^^
> 
> kann mir wer mal nen link zu ner guten schurken pvp skillung für schwert geben? thx
> 
> ...


wollt nus mal dahin bringen wos alle sehn^^ 



Geezaa schrieb:


> Nun sind auch ein paar deutsche Server online, nur spinnt das WOW Interface etwas bei mir rum, und zeigt die Server nicht richtig an. Nur 2 englische die offline sind.



bei mir auch komisch ...


----------



## Stricker810 (25. Juni 2008)

ihr müsst mall auf die erste seite dieser threads gehen , voll witzig da meinen alle das es diesen thread bald nicht mehr gibt und jetzt sind wir schon bei seite 556


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Ich frag mich sowieso immer wieder aufs neue wieso sich Wartungsarbeiten verzögern können...
> 
> Wenn ich auf Abriet Bremsklötzer wechsel, schau ich mir das Auto an - is es neu gehts schenll - is es alt muss ich mit komplikationen rechnen. Wenn ich dies alles beachte is das auto aufm punkt genau fertig.
> 
> Das was Blizzard abzieht ist nicht wirklich professionel und auch ziemlich respektlos.




Weil Ihr Server Zum kurbeln sind da muss man voher 2 stunden dran ......... bist die anSchbringen oder Die Neuern muss Sie Erst noch Die lauf Ratte Wegseln^^


----------



## Salavora (25. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Mir is warm ~.~
> Was..hab ich schon geschrieben?..hm mist..
> oke
> was neues einfallen lassen.
> ...


*gekühlte Cola rüber reicht*



CoHanni schrieb:


> so dad die serverarbeiten mal wieder verlängert wurden, misch ich mal bei euch mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Moin du!
Netter Ava.



Slavery schrieb:


> Soll das heissen du hast der Schildkröte die Beine mit der Brechstange gebroch und dann auf ein Laufband gesetzt?^^  Also Sala, nenene


Uhm.. .ähm... also... nein, hab sie nicht aufs Laufband gesetzt! Was denkst du den von mir? 



Stress0056 schrieb:


> mhhhhmm Mir Ist Gerade Ne ied gekommen AN ALLE HORDELER IHR hört Euch den song an DIE HORDE RENNT Und machs Auf Volle Lautsterke
> 
> TOT DER ALLIS Töt sie alle Bis auf Den Letzent Gnom^^


Machts auf volle Lautstärke und rennt weg, den der letzte Gnom.. das bin ich.. und ich plätte euch alle! Muhahahahah! ;-)



CoHanni schrieb:


> jeder der buffed.de besucht ist der 999.999 besucher
> 
> ps: kanns sein das Buffed ein bisschen überlastet ist?


Glaub auch, hatte gerade nen verbindungs Fehler.



Jenny84 schrieb:


> Frühstück? mittagessen passt eher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Will erstmal Frühstücken und dann Mittagessen ^^ *Hunger hat*



CoHanni schrieb:


> alle die neu gekommen sind, euch auch einen schönen,guten morgen
> 
> 
> ps: bisschen off topic, tut mir leid, aber wie kann man sich ne sig machen wo der charakter dargestellt wird?, bin zu faul für sufu , tut leid


Geh mal auf avatar.com, gib deinen Char ein, wähl den Hintergrund aus, wähle die Bosskills und die stats die du anzeigen willst, klick auf generieren und kopier die Adresse in deine Sig. Fertig.




Deine Nachricht enthält mehr Smilies als dieses Forum erlaubt. Bitte verringere die Anzahl der Smilies die du in deiner Nachricht verwendet hast <- Hattet ihr das auch scon mal?


----------



## Josgasan (25. Juni 2008)

bis alle Server wieder ON sind! ist eh nachmittag!


das spielt doch eh keine rolle!

muss noch bis 16.00 arbeiten..


und bei uns ist es atm viel zu Heiss, um am PC zu zocken!


----------



## Süchtling (25. Juni 2008)

CoHanni schrieb:


> leider nein, heute kommt nur S4, der patch leider noch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Danke grüße zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (25. Juni 2008)

Man is das voll hier.. ich post was und zack stehn fünf Posts unter meinem oô


----------



## Ruven (25. Juni 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> lalalalalalaalaalalalala DIE HORDE RENNT lalalalalalala sie macht alles nieder lalalalalalalalalala^^




Dream on Dream on... 
Schon mal auf 10 Allys im full T6 auf den ZA Bären zugeritten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (25. Juni 2008)

Tataaaaaaaa


uuund? Wurd ich schon vermisst??!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trollzacker (25. Juni 2008)

Super, um 13 Uhr fange ich an zu arbeiten, um halb neun feierabend, schnell nach Hause, Fussball gucken, also erst um frühstens 22:30 ins Siel rein, wenn ich dazu noch in der lage bin ^^

Naja was solls, ist halt so, nach 2 Jahren WOW sollte man sich allmählich dran gewöhnt haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Dream on Dream on...
> Schon mal auf 10 Allys im full T6 auf den ZA Bären zugeritten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Sol dass Ne /Duell Werden Komme nur Ich mach 10 allis im t6 Mit dem Blischirm aus Blad^^


----------



## hufranz2007 (25. Juni 2008)

ich hoff mal man bekommt nen tag gutgeschrieben, wenn die scheisse bis 13:00 nicht geht...oder vielleicht sogar länger


----------



## Vebla (25. Juni 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> Wat bin ich froh, daß mein EDEKA um die Ecke nicht alle 2 Wochen Wartungsarbeiten hat - ich würde verhungern.
> 
> Lieber Kunde, entgegen unseren ausgewiesenen Öffnungszeiten haben wir wegen Problemen bei der Wurstmaschine beschlossen, heute ca. 3 Stunden späer zu öffnen.
> 
> ...




fettes: /SIGN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (25. Juni 2008)

CritYou schrieb:


> Bitte alle wie wild schreien wenn die Server online kommen! Madmortem ftw


richtig.... und auf mm horde <3....

weiß wer wielang die server noch down sind....? weil irgendwie steht das nirgendwo :>


----------



## White-Frost (25. Juni 2008)

*Nudeln auf Tisch donner* essen is fertig !!! kommt raus liebe spammer und holt euch eure portion ich bin heut gut drauf und geb ne runde aus


----------



## svnshadow (25. Juni 2008)

hmmmm, das die wartungsarbeiten sich verlängern wundert mich nicht..... man bedenke wie lange es das ganze schon gibt.... und ich kenn murphys gesetze sehr gut.... ergo.... hab ich eh erst heute abend vor wieder zu spielen ^^

aber is doch schön das auch murphy in der heutigen zeit seinen platz hat.... und sei es nur bei wartungsarbeiten ^^ (in der haut der techniker möcht ich nicht stecken.... denke mal deren chef setzt die gerade bei der B.L. ab)


----------



## CoHanni (25. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Deine Nachricht enthält mehr Smilies als dieses Forum erlaubt. Bitte verringere die Anzahl der Smilies die du in deiner Nachricht verwendet hast <- Hattet ihr das auch scon mal?



jo einmal hat ich das auch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  man darf nur 10 smileys pro antwort(?) verwenden, bin mir aber nicht sicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: danke für den tipp mit der sig


----------



## qwerty103 (25. Juni 2008)

milchkater schrieb:


> guten morgeen. bin grad aufgestanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Tataaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> uuund? Wurd ich schon vermisst??!!
> ...


Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Huhu Salavora du auch wieder hier ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## qwerty103 (25. Juni 2008)

milchkater schrieb:


> guten morgeen. bin grad aufgestanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Sorbet (25. Juni 2008)

milchkater schrieb:


> guten morgeen. bin grad aufgestanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bei mir steht auch nix....müssen wohl mal wieder so insider tips sein...oder spekulatius


----------



## Titús (25. Juni 2008)

Der Patch kommt heute nicht!!! Spiel zur Zeit auf dem Testserver und auf dem ist schon das Bräufest also denke ich wird der Patch erst dann kommen


----------



## phexus (25. Juni 2008)

qwerty103 schrieb:


> wo steht denn bitte das mit den bis 13 uhr verlängerten wartungsarbeiten?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Bei mir wirkt der Kaffee nicht mehr mist oO


bei mir auch nicht ich trink ihn trotzdem



Salavora schrieb:


> Deine Nachricht enthält mehr Smilies als dieses Forum erlaubt. Bitte verringere die Anzahl der Smilies die du in deiner Nachricht verwendet hast <- Hattet ihr das auch scon mal?


kenn ich hatte ich auch



Xelyna schrieb:


> Man is das voll hier.. ich post was und zack stehn fünf Posts unter meinem oô


so gehts mir auch



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Tataaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> uuund? Wurd ich schon vermisst??!!
> ...


öhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmm....
wer bist den du?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *duckundweg*


----------



## CharlySteven (25. Juni 2008)

löl "Geht bitte sicher euch die Gegenstände vor Erwerb genau anzusehen, damit ihr nich aus Versehn die falschen kauft."

das is geil.
sowas wie:
PVP-Gear is vom umtausch Ausgeschlossen 

xD


aber ehrlich gesagt, steht bei mir da nix, wo das normalerweiße stehen würde...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (25. Juni 2008)

Zu den Server mimimi:
Bei einem großen Serververbund muss man auf x-tausend kleinigkeiten achten.
Wenn dann etwas großes (großer Patch, neue Arena Sachen) dazu kommt, kann was schief laufen. Die Fehlersuche ist dann die Hölle und kann durchaus ein paar std. dauern. 

Vergleichbar mit der Fleischtheken sache:
Heute gibts für Sie die neue Wurstmaschine! Nur nachdem wir sie installiert haben, gingen die Türen nicht mehr auf, oder gingen sofort wieder zu, auch wenn da Leute zwischen stehen. Aus entsprechenden sicherheitsgründen bleibt daher die Filale vorerst geschlossen. Wir erwarten, das Problemm bis 13 Uhr gelöst zu haben.

Zu der Sig frage:
Nicht avatar sondern allvatar


----------



## Don Pepe (25. Juni 2008)

Das Infofenster steht bei mir gar nicht.. hatte mich schon gewundert, wieso die Server denn noch nicht online sind.. aber
wenn die Wartungsarbeiten bis 13 Uhr verlängert worden sind, naja.. muss ich halt noch warten..

Btw: sers erstmal


----------



## milchkater (25. Juni 2008)

qwerty103 schrieb:


> dort wo du dein account name und passwort geben musst. da ist rechts so ein fenster und da steht ein update
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei mir wars vorhin nicht da, aber nach neustart von wow isses auf einmal da (allerdings links - war bei mir auch schon immer links ^^)


----------



## Odin0815 (25. Juni 2008)

es geht wieder *ughuu**


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

scrätcher ne ich glaub du wurdest nicht vermisst man wir hier eh nur ignoriert -.-

xely hat mich in den 3 stunden net mal bemerkt also von dem her -.-

ach ja hallo salavora


----------



## Chroesh (25. Juni 2008)

warum gibt es denn n grund zur annahme, dass der patch (trotz längerer arbeit an den servern) heut nich erscheint???
hat einer genauere infos??


----------



## Auchi nr.1 (25. Juni 2008)

Bei mir steht immernoch nichts (bin auf Dethecus) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

steht nicht ma von 5-11uhr was also bei mir stand da den ganzen tag nichts beim login screen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XziTe (25. Juni 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> *Nudeln auf Tisch donner* essen is fertig !!! kommt raus liebe spammer und holt euch eure portion ich bin heut gut drauf und geb ne runde aus



Bekomm ich noch ne Soße?

Tomatensoße mit Würstchen oder Met 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoHanni (25. Juni 2008)

die seite ist so überlastet , ich kann nichts mehr posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





&#8364;dit sagt: es geht wieder <3 und Mittagessen ist auch fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will wer ein Stück Pizza?xD


----------



## Seeotter (25. Juni 2008)

Suppi ich kann nur 2 englische server auf der startseite auswählen, die dazu noch offline sind....

Guten Appetit...


----------



## Titús (25. Juni 2008)

Chroesh schrieb:


> warum gibt es denn n grund zur annahme, dass der patch (trotz längerer arbeit an den servern) heut nich erscheint???
> hat einer genauere infos??




Ich Spiel zur Zeit auf dem Test server und da ist schon das Bräufest also denk ich wird der patch er dann kommen


----------



## quilosa (25. Juni 2008)

Shahaa schrieb:


> Nimm FRAPS oder GameCam. bei FRAPS brauchste allerdings nen Key, um länger als 30 sek aufnehmen zu können - dafür entfällt aber auch das bei GameCam vorhandene Wasserzeichen :/



oder kauf dir einen mac dann hast du einen recorder im normalen ingame-menü ^^

sorry, das war nicht ernst gemeint, nur ein versuch die seitenzahl des threads zu erhöhen


----------



## qwerty103 (25. Juni 2008)

Odin0815 schrieb:


> es geht wieder *ughuu**


 was soll genau wieder gehen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (25. Juni 2008)

Die Verlängerung ist mir nur recht, da hab ich noch bisschen Zeit zu überlegen was ich mir jetzt mit meinen gesammelten Ehre- und Arenapunkten hole. ^^


----------



## bliblablu (25. Juni 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Sol dass Ne /Duell Werden Komme nur Ich mach 10 allis im t6 Mit dem Blischirm aus Blad^^


Bitte was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> Bekomm ich noch ne Soße?
> 
> Tomatensoße mit Würstchen oder Met
> 
> ...


hihi
allimania ist da hier in meinem zitat ist SUPERHORST  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry HORRORHORST


----------



## CoHanni (25. Juni 2008)

qwerty103 schrieb:


> was soll genau wieder gehen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



maybe hatt sie auch probleme antworten zu schreiben, wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mich hats dauernd rausgehaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Juni 2008)

brb mittag essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (25. Juni 2008)

hab grad auf Blizzard ne offizielle Nachricht entdeckt:

Liebe Wowuser, 

nach langen hin und her haben wir uns entschieden World of Warcraft ab 10 Jahre freizugeben! Deshalb wird es diesmal einen längeren Patch geben, in dem die Gewalt aus dem Spiel gepatcht werden. Hier sind die Patchinformationen:

Horde
- Orks werden ab jetzt blau sein und weiße Hosen sowie weiße Zipfelmützen tragen
- Tauren kriegen größere Augen und einen Steiff-Knopf ins Ohr
- Trolle erhalten als Mount einen Kinderwagen und ein Lätzchen
- Untode heißen ab jetzt Unlustige und werden vollkommen vermummt
- Blutelfinnen haben jetzt keine Bikini mehr an sondern einen kompletten Strampelanzug wenn sie nackt sind

Allianz

-Gnome tragen immer einen Schnuller
- Draeneis gehen jetzt auf allen vieren und die Hauptstadt heißt ab jetzt Aquaria
- Menschen kriegen überdimensional-große Schuhe und eine rote Nase
- Nachtelfen können jetzt auch als Tagelfen erstellt werden
- Zwerge mußten leider wegen "Trunkenheit auf dem Widder" komplett aus dem Spiel entfernt werden, jeder der einen besessen hat krieg dafür automatisch die neue Heldenklasse: Glücksbärchi

Des weiteren wurden die Waffen in Eis, Lutscher, Rassel umgewandelt und die Endbosse modifiziert. 

*diese Angaben sind ohne Gewähr*


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> hab grad auf Blizzard ne offizielle Nachricht entdeckt:
> 
> Liebe Wowuser,
> [...]



5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Die Server sollen on gehen, dann ist die Seite entlastet -.-


----------



## Xelyna (25. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> scrätcher ne ich glaub du wurdest nicht vermisst man wir hier eh nur ignoriert -.-
> 
> xely hat mich in den 3 stunden net mal bemerkt also von dem her -.-
> 
> ach ja hallo salavora




Davon mal abgesehn dass ich dir dein GB zu gespamt hab, was du anscheinend selbst nach Bemerkung im Thread nicht gemerkt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Sonsbecker (25. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (25. Juni 2008)

Server Online!!!































































ups...doch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## takee (25. Juni 2008)

lalala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jup, dank FH was später (bin gerade in der Vorlesung)



Natsumee schrieb:


> scrätcher ne ich glaub du wurdest nicht vermisst man wir hier eh nur ignoriert -.-
> 
> xely hat mich in den 3 stunden net mal bemerkt also von dem her -.-
> 
> ach ja hallo salavora


Hi du!

*Stück Pizza und ein paar Nudeln nehm* FRÜHSTÜCK! YES! THX!


----------



## Xilibili (25. Juni 2008)

DAs ist doch der größte Thraed überhaupt oder aber ganz lustig 
/sticky 
/push

bitte als großter thread überhaupt signieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Senty (25. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Addons und Ui sind der grösste schrott den es gibt (mit wenigen ausnahmen die man WIRKLICH braucht) und viele addons verschlechtern die Spielleistung



nOOIIIiiiin buuh.. addons, sind imba :O siehe WQ! xD


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Juni 2008)

nur zur erinnerung an allen suchenden:

wartungsarbeiten bis 13:00 verlängert


----------



## vicec (25. Juni 2008)

Finde die angaben von Scrätcher sehr informativ und ich denke seiner Quelle kann man getrost glauben. 

Werd mich dann nachher mal in meiner neuen Hauptstadt Aquaria umsehen

Danke für diese Aufklärung nach all dem hin und her hier


----------



## °°Maggi°° (25. Juni 2008)

Jo und schon wieder down -.....- , aber egal gefarmt habe ich ja schon voher !!!! 

Season 4 ich kommme ( Seson 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

Aufgepasst ich komme ins BG mhuhuhuhahahahahaahah !!!!!

--------                          ------------------
............                            ..................

              .....................................
                     -----------------------------


----------



## °°Maggi°° (25. Juni 2008)

*SORRY HATTE LAG*​


----------



## Sonsbecker (25. Juni 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> nur zur erinnerung an allen suchenden:
> 
> wartungsarbeiten bis 13:00 verlängert



haben sie auch den tag dazugeschrieben ??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Addons und Ui sind der grösste schrott den es gibt (mit wenigen ausnahmen die man WIRKLICH braucht) und viele addons verschlechtern die Spielleistung



kein geld fürn rechner der zumindest die wichtigen pve-raid addons schafft?


----------



## lordofthunder (25. Juni 2008)

12.00 Uhr "Würstchenbude aufstell"


----------



## CritYou (25. Juni 2008)

Oh noch solange -.- ... 

[post="0"]MINIGOLF[/post]


----------



## Marsone (25. Juni 2008)

Ich hasse Mittwoch....und noch mehr hasse ich das die es wieder mal nicht pünktlich schaffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Banto (25. Juni 2008)

Geht bei euch eigendlich schon der downloader? der ging doch eigendlich schon früh immer um den neuen patch runterzuladen, bei mir rührt er sich bis jetz noch nich.


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

GB??^^


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Sala is Smilie-geil *sing*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (25. Juni 2008)

Anubarak ist online <.<


----------



## Seeotter (25. Juni 2008)

allvatar ist auch down -) 

wir tut ihr eure avatare als signatur in die meldung?


----------



## CharlySteven (25. Juni 2008)

Banto schrieb:


> Geht bei euch eigendlich schon der downloader? der ging doch eigendlich schon früh immer um den neuen patch runterzuladen, bei mir rührt er sich bis jetz noch nich.


ja weil kein patch kommt...
deswegen auhc kein downloader...


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> kein geld fürn rechner der zumindest die wichtigen pve-raid addons schafft?




Da Gib Ich dir Recht ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (25. Juni 2008)

[/quote]

wir tut ihr eure avatare als signatur in die meldung?
[/quote]

Du nicht wissen? Ham'se reingedingst!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bim mal essen, Xely übrigens auch!^^


----------



## bliblablu (25. Juni 2008)

lordofthunder schrieb:


> 12.00 Uhr "Würstchenbude aufstell"


Einmal mit Ketchup bitte.


----------



## qwerty103 (25. Juni 2008)

Banto schrieb:


> Geht bei euch eigendlich schon der downloader? der ging doch eigendlich schon früh immer um den neuen patch runterzuladen, bei mir rührt er sich bis jetz noch nich.




der patch kommt nit heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (25. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Sala is Smilie-geil *sing*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Heh! Ich mag die Teile nun mal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auchi nr.1 (25. Juni 2008)

Instant-Nudeln haben sich gleich voll gesaugt mit der suppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !

Bei mir steht im login screen garnchts von wartungsarbeiten (immernoch nicht)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xylania (25. Juni 2008)

die wow-europe.com hp geht nu wieder :-) ........ die hätten besser erst arygos wieder hoch genommen und erst dann die popelige page :-)


----------



## Annáe (25. Juni 2008)

ich fänds mal interessant zu wissen, warum einige leute das fenster bezüglich der wartungsarbeiten haben und andere nicht oO


----------



## takee (25. Juni 2008)

joa könnten mal Meldung rausbringen was die Server etwa wieder online kommen


----------



## Icêl (25. Juni 2008)

Oh man was dauert dass solange


DER HEEAL WAR DURCH


----------



## Flapp (25. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Modezar (25. Juni 2008)

Weiß einer wann der Ptach dann kommt? Nächste Woche oder wie?


----------



## Seeotter (25. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Du nicht wissen? Ham'se reingedingst!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau ich nicht wisse :-)


----------



## Xylania (25. Juni 2008)

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/serverstatus/index.html


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

ey seit wan habe ich da so eine myBuffed seite ging sonst nie....^^


----------



## Cerdox (25. Juni 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tach


----------



## Marsone (25. Juni 2008)

hat jemand was gegen Brechreiz....das ja fast so Ätzend wie ein Alli am morgen....Leute...vorfür bekommt ihr unsere Kohle ....machen die noch erst Mittag oder was....Booooah.....*aufreg*


----------



## White-Frost (25. Juni 2008)

Irgendwie wars vor 2 wochen lustiger da gings viel weniger darum wan die server wieder on sind und viel mehr um guten spamm^^


----------



## Rolandos (25. Juni 2008)

Oh, Server immer noch down.

Heult doch!  

Aber nicht im Forum


----------



## Hexenhase (25. Juni 2008)

moin moin zusammen


----------



## STL (25. Juni 2008)

Mir is fad.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie lang sind die Server den noch down? Ich komm weder auf wow-europe, noch auf nen gscheiten Server (Seh auch ned das Infofenster beim Einloggen) 
Aber naja.. ham ja bisserl was zu tun die guten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Freu mich schon auf S2, aber mmh.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann mich ned entscheiden. Soll ich mit meinem Pala Healgear sammeln? (Hab Maidkolben u so armschienen), Tankadin (Gold und bisserl EQ vorhanden) oder doch S2 sammeln und Retri bleiben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf alles hätte ich lust.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Flamet mal rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Rolandos: Aber genau dafür is dieser Thread da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronas (25. Juni 2008)

jo ^^


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

Ach man noch so lange wart was kan man da machen mhhhhhmm


Ich weiss es Ein küles Eis essen^^ mhhhhmm lecker Vanillie *saber saber*=wie homer aus Den simpsons^^


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

Marsone schrieb:


> hat jemand was gegen Brechreiz....das ja fast so Ätzend wie ein Alli am morgen....Leute...vorfür bekommt ihr unsere Kohle ....machen die noch erst Mittag oder was....Booooah.....*aufreg*



verlängerte wartungsarbeiten sind eigendlich nru positiv


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Juni 2008)

WoW Europe geht bei mir nicht und Bloodscalp(?) ist online


----------



## byvo (25. Juni 2008)

bei mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenhase (25. Juni 2008)

STL schrieb:


> Mir is fad..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




bei mir steht das alle server gegen 13 Uhr wieder gehen sollten


----------



## Milicent (25. Juni 2008)

Warum machen wir zur Würstchenbude nicht gleich noch ein Wettbüro auf?

Ich setzte 5 Gold darauf, daß wir um am 25.06 um 16:38Uhr wieder online gehen können.

Fragt sich nur noch wie wir das überprüfen. Screenshot von der Serverzeit?
Wie machen das die Engländer, die wetten doch auf alles?


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Irgendwie wars vor 2 wochen lustiger da gings viel weniger darum wan die server wieder on sind und viel mehr um guten spamm^^




das liegt an den vielen neuen -.-

naja ist halt schon schön angenem wen die server oben sind und alle wow spielen auser die die Arbeiten


----------



## Millionphoenix (25. Juni 2008)

Sagt ja alles: Update: Die Wartungsarbeiten werden für alle Realms bis um 13:00 Uhr MESZ verlängert. 

Ich bin dann mal duschen *gg*


----------



## Windhawk (25. Juni 2008)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> WoW Europe geht bei mir nicht und Bloodscalp(?) ist online



jo wow europe komm ich au net drauf wollte meinen acc reaktivieren^^


----------



## White-Frost (25. Juni 2008)

Ne lange arbeiten sind nich gut wen die fertig sind verschwinden die hier alle und nur noch die guten bis 17 uhr spammer bleiben hierXD


----------



## Titús (25. Juni 2008)

Modezar schrieb:


> Weiß einer wann der Ptach dann kommt? Nächste Woche oder wie?




hab ich auf seite 557 ganz oben schon geschrieben


----------



## White-Frost (25. Juni 2008)

double post


----------



## crankworx (25. Juni 2008)

Mach Tankadin, STL.
Tanks gibts immer zu wenige. :-)


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Juni 2008)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> WoW Europe geht bei mir nicht und Bloodscalp(?) ist online



Da hat man mal Ferien und dann sowas >_< Hat wer den Link zum Unending Level Game? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (25. Juni 2008)

STL schrieb:


> Mir is fad..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mach das wsa dir am besten gefällt...am meisten gesucht sind halt Heal Palas...nicht überall aber bei uns schon


----------



## HellClown (25. Juni 2008)

Millionphoenix schrieb:


> Sagt ja alles: Update: Die Wartungsarbeiten werden für alle Realms bis um 13:00 Uhr MESZ verlängert.
> 
> Ich bin dann mal duschen *gg*




Wo steht denn das?


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

Millionphoenix schrieb:


> Sagt ja alles: Update: Die Wartungsarbeiten werden für alle Realms bis um 13:00 Uhr MESZ verlängert.
> 
> Ich bin dann mal duschen *gg*





So genau wollen Wirs nicht wissen^^


----------



## quilosa (25. Juni 2008)

lordofthunder schrieb:


> 12.00 Uhr "Würstchenbude aufstell"



da nehm ich doch glatt eins mit viel senf und paar pommes ^^


----------



## Modezar (25. Juni 2008)

Kann mir einer jetzt sagen, wann der patch denn jetzt kommt, wenn schon net heute was behauptet wurde?
Oder kommen die Änderungen ohne patch.

VERWIRRUNG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vexoka (25. Juni 2008)

STL schrieb:


> Mir is fad..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ALSO du skillst auf schockadin um (40/0/21) und sammelst dir nur items mit spell !


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

Keinjo schrieb:


> Die Idioten seiten Blizzards und ihr Putzfrauenarsenal bringen es ein weiteres Mal nicht zustande, die Server rechtzeitig um 11 Uhr aufzuschalten. Das muss natürlich auch gleich an dem Tag geschehen, wo die 4. Arena Saison startet. Dies zeigt mir wieder einmal die Inkompetenz dieser so hochgejubelten Spieleschmiede die doch das beste mmo(RPG*) haben sollen.
> 
> 
> RPG* = Roleplay game -> Ein weiterer Kritikpunkt, da das Rollenspiel in diesem Game ausstirbt, da zu lasche Massnahmen ergriffen werden für Leute, die sich auf
> solchen Servern nicht korrekt verhalten. Man könnte die Liste noch weiterführen. Kein Housing, etc.




Jaaa jaaa Auf dass haben Wir Gewarte Ein Blizzard Flamer Der Rum motz ich Wolte schon Wetten wan die ihr reinschreiben


----------



## dasfiasko (25. Juni 2008)

so muss ein tag anfangen erstmal ist bei der post mein nachnamepaket net zufinden   dann dauert das so lange wollte um die zeit ansich langsam ins bett gehen

denke mal ich werde heute wenig schlafen bevors wieder zur nachtschicht geht muss ja spielzeit nachholen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chroesh (25. Juni 2008)

@ titus
okay....dann hab ich wohl gestern umsonst noch ehre gefarmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber mal gucken was sich dann überhaupt heut ändert bei den LANGEN arbeiten^^


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Juni 2008)

JETZT geht doe WoW Europe Hp wieder >_>


----------



## quilosa (25. Juni 2008)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Da hat man mal Ferien und dann sowas >_< Hat wer den Link zum Unending Level Game?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wusst gar nicht, dass in hessen nur 1 tag sommerferien sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenhase (25. Juni 2008)

Keinjo schrieb:


> Die Idioten seiten Blizzards und ihr Putzfrauenarsenal bringen es ein weiteres Mal nicht zustande, die Server rechtzeitig um 11 Uhr aufzuschalten. Das muss natürlich auch gleich an dem Tag geschehen, wo die 4. Arena Saison startet. Dies zeigt mir wieder einmal die Inkompetenz dieser so hochgejubelten Spieleschmiede die doch das beste mmo(RPG*) haben sollen.
> 
> 
> RPG* = Roleplay game -> Ein weiterer Kritikpunkt, da das Rollenspiel in diesem Game ausstirbt, da zu lasche Massnahmen ergriffen werden für Leute, die sich auf
> solchen Servern nicht korrekt verhalten. Man könnte die Liste noch weiterführen. Kein Housing, etc.





püüh pühh arena ich komme kann erster werden oder wie kann man das verstehen


----------



## XziTe (25. Juni 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Irgendwie wars vor 2 wochen lustiger da gings viel weniger darum wan die server wieder on sind und viel mehr um guten spamm^^



Machst du mir bitte noch ne Soße? Die Nudeln werden langsam kalt.

*Hundeblick aufsetz*


----------



## White-Frost (25. Juni 2008)

*mimimi maul maul maul schimpf schimpf schimpf kotz* meine gütte kommt doch runter is doch nur ein spiel meine herren auserdem bin ich nich hier um lauter mimimi posts zu lesen sondern den üblichen mittwochs spam XD


----------



## Salavora (25. Juni 2008)

Marsone schrieb:


> hat jemand was gegen Brechreiz....das ja fast so Ätzend wie ein Alli am morgen....Leute...vorfür bekommt ihr unsere Kohle ....machen die noch erst Mittag oder was....Booooah.....*aufreg*


Noch nie im Serverbereich gewesen, oder? Das sind riesen Teile! Wenn irgendwo was nicht läuft, dann kann der ganze verbannd teilweise nicht mehr. Je nachdem woran es liegt, kann es nun mal länger dauern bis wieder alles läuft.
Zudem gehts bei nem Server nicht wie bei nem PC.. also einfach ausschalten und wieder einschalten is nicht. 
Erst alle Dienste korrekt stoppen, überall die neue Season drauf spielen. alles in der richtigen Reihenfolge runterfahren. Warten. Alles in der richtigen Reihenfolge hochfahren (das alleine dauert schon mal ne ganze Ecke!). Hoffen, dass alles läuft. Testn ob alles läuft. Und jetzt: Mist, etwas läuft nicht. was ist es? warum läuft es nicht? Was können wir tun?


----------



## Marsone (25. Juni 2008)

wer Lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil....japp Update: die Wartungsarbeiten werden bis 13.00 Uhr (MEZ) verlängert für alle Realms....ups.....sry.....


----------



## Fatsch (25. Juni 2008)

Falls Langeweile aufkommt, spielt halt bis 13 Uhr das hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.onlineflashspiele.com/play/j20-piss-spiel


----------



## cologne_boy (25. Juni 2008)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...o=1&sid=3#5


Server sind wieder ab 13Uhr erreichbar!


----------



## White-Frost (25. Juni 2008)

Aja die nudeln ähm ich mach schnell neue Tomaten oder Hackfleischsoße oder ganz speziele wünsche?


----------



## SixtenF (25. Juni 2008)

ich glaube das dauert nur solange weil sie die drachen der letzten saison noch in geschenkpapier wickeln muessen und einzeln verschicken


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> das liegt an den vielen neuen -.-
> 
> naja ist halt schon schön angenem wen die server oben sind und alle wow spielen auser die die Arbeiten


richtig irgentwie kommt heut nicht so die stimmung auf weil jeder fragt wann wieder on


----------



## Oimdudla (25. Juni 2008)

Wer schenkt mir Geld für ne Gamecard?


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Juni 2008)

quilosa schrieb:


> wusst gar nicht, dass in hessen nur 1 tag sommerferien sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



>-<   <-- Quetschnase


----------



## XziTe (25. Juni 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Aja die nudeln ähm ich mach schnell neue Tomaten oder Hackfleischsoße oder ganz speziele wünsche?



Tomatensoße, und während des Kochens in scheiben geschnittene Wiener-Würstchen rein. Schmeckt 1A ;-)


----------



## CritYou (25. Juni 2008)

Langsam komme die kiddys aus der Schule und der Flame wird immer offensichtlicher...

Ich mag den Mittwoch =) buffed ftw


----------



## Draxxes (25. Juni 2008)

Hat jemand eine ahnung wann es los gehen könnte will den start ned verpassen aba um 15 Uhr muss ich zur arbeit^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (25. Juni 2008)

och menno warum kann blizz denn nicht mal die server bis um 12 uhr fertig haben? wollte doch noch meinen pala lvln xDD


----------



## David (25. Juni 2008)

Kommt mir das nur so vor, oder sind die Hartz4ler gereizt, dass sie sich umsonst den Wecker für 11 Uhr gestellt haben?


----------



## White-Frost (25. Juni 2008)

Wiener in die nudeln? na wen de meinst das es schmeckt *stellt nudeln und soße aunf herd und fängt an wiener klein zu schneiden*


----------



## CritYou (25. Juni 2008)

David schrieb:


> Kommt mir das nur so vor, oder sind die Hartz4ler gereizt, dass sie sich umsonst den Wecker für 11 Uhr gestellt haben?



hahah ja ich glaube schon


----------



## Huntergottheit (25. Juni 2008)

geil @ david,nee ich hab fieber seit montag


----------



## Corax Corval (25. Juni 2008)

leck mich am arsch bei uns in leipzig ist es grad nachtdunkel geworden,
leichter regen kommt auch schon runter,
wird wohl gleich volle banane gewittern


----------



## mofsens (25. Juni 2008)

seid ihr noch normal euch so zum affen zu machen weil ihr mal 1-2stunden laenger warten muesst um zu zocken? alter schwede stellt euch doch nich so an, der arenaverkaeufer wird bestimmt nicht ausverkauft sein


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

David schrieb:


> Kommt mir das nur so vor, oder sind die Hartz4ler gereizt, dass sie sich umsonst den Wecker für 11 Uhr gestellt haben?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cologne_boy (25. Juni 2008)

Leute die Server kommen um ca 13Uhr wieder!

Siehe hier:
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...o=1&sid=3#5


----------



## Schmoer (25. Juni 2008)

Dieses geflame ist einfach unbezahlbar! Kein Wunder das Blizzard die Server nicht rechtzeitig hochfährt, sonst würde denen ja das ganze geflame entgehen.^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> richtig irgentwie kommt heut nicht so die stimmung auf weil jeder fragt wann wieder on



jap nur süchtige heute hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

leute ist jetzt gut schreibt nicht immer das gleiche hier rein sonst lass ich den thread schliesen -.-


----------



## ultima1990 (25. Juni 2008)

ach das ist doch scheiße jetzt wollte ich mir s2 hollen und nu? ist der server noch net on solche schweine.


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Corax schrieb:


> leck mich am arsch bei uns in leipzig ist es grad nachtdunkel geworden,
> leichter regen kommt auch schon runter,
> wird wohl gleich volle banane gewittern


bei uns hier auch aber irgentwie kommen hier immer nur 3 trippser runter und das wars dann aber blitzen und donnern tuts alls würd es aus eimern regnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

leute ist jetzt gut schreibt nicht immer das gleiche hier rein sonst lass ich den thread schliesen -.-


----------



## Fleischermeister (25. Juni 2008)

[attachment=3478:180px_SpamInACan.jpg]


----------



## Seeotter (25. Juni 2008)

was ist denn der bloodscalp server ?? Er ist der einzige der erscheint und ausserdem ist er offline...
Ich wette auf 14.00...


----------



## XziTe (25. Juni 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wiener in die nudeln? na wen de meinst das es schmeckt *stellt nudeln und soße aunf herd und fängt an wiener klein zu schneiden*



Nein, die Wiener in die kochende Soße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Gewürze nicht vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argeyl (25. Juni 2008)

ja alles freaks und süchtige hier.. ich beobacht das treiben seid 2,5 stunden weil keine realms on sind.. echt schlimm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sternilein (25. Juni 2008)

Warum liegt denn hier Stroh? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Ich geb mir seit einer Stunde das Lied

http://youtube.com/watch?v=cUSgZDcF-xE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> jap nur süchtige heute hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


süchtig wer??? *unschuldig guck*^^


----------



## Titús (25. Juni 2008)

Na ist doch gut das es bei euch regnet und gewittert bei uns in münchen scheint wenigstens die sonne^^


----------



## White-Frost (25. Juni 2008)

Wärend die nudeln dahin kochen darf ich euch was zum trinken anbieten? Wasser? Apfelsaft? Limo? Bier, Schnapps, Rum?


----------



## Dragonsdeath (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> jap nur süchtige heute hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


süchtig wer??? *unschuldig guck*^^


----------



## Seeotter (25. Juni 2008)

Für die Nudeln: Murlocaugen geben ein speziellen Geschmack .-)


----------



## Mirlanus (25. Juni 2008)

Corax schrieb:


> leck mich am arsch bei uns in leipzig ist es grad nachtdunkel geworden,
> leichter regen kommt auch schon runter,
> wird wohl gleich volle banane gewittern



Jeztz schüttet es aus Eimern. Aber wie. So ein Monsun gab es lange nicht mehr.


----------



## XziTe (25. Juni 2008)

Corax schrieb:


> leck mich am arsch bei uns in leipzig ist es grad nachtdunkel geworden,
> leichter regen kommt auch schon runter,
> wird wohl gleich volle banane gewittern




n' Leipzscher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wohne nähe Erfurt, bei uns ist heute gegen 10-11 die Welt untergegangen. Stockduster, dicker Regen. Blitz&Donner etc.
Aber es hat nur so unterschwellug gedonnert, so geiles Sommerdonnern halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist es also zu euch rübergezogen. Bei uns schien eben krass die Sonne, aber mittlerweile wirds wieder dunkel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Ich geb mir seit einer Stunde das Lied

http://youtube.com/watch?v=cUSgZDcF-xE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




€: buffed spinnt und ist überlastet :/


----------



## SixtenF (25. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> bei uns hier auch aber irgentwie kommen hier immer nur 3 trippser runter und das wars dann aber blitzen und donnern tuts alls würd es aus eimern regnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei uns klart es gerade auf :-)

muesste zum spiel heute abend wieder blauen himmel geben :-)


----------



## STL (25. Juni 2008)

Warum hast du eine Maske auf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Napexus (25. Juni 2008)

Keinjo schrieb:


> Die Idioten seiten Blizzards und ihr Putzfrauenarsenal bringen es ein weiteres Mal nicht zustande, die Server rechtzeitig um 11 Uhr aufzuschalten. Das muss natürlich auch gleich an dem Tag geschehen, wo die 4. Arena Saison startet. Dies zeigt mir wieder einmal die Inkompetenz dieser so hochgejubelten Spieleschmiede die doch das beste mmo(RPG*) haben sollen.
> 
> 
> RPG* = Roleplay game -> Ein weiterer Kritikpunkt, da das Rollenspiel in diesem Game ausstirbt, da zu lasche Massnahmen ergriffen werden für Leute, die sich auf
> solchen Servern nicht korrekt verhalten. Man könnte die Liste noch weiterführen. Kein Housing, etc.






Man man man komm mal wieder runter! Das hier is der Beweis das manche Leute echt zuviel Zeit in WoW verbringen!

Es kann halt net immer alles perfekt laufen, na und dann dauerts halt noch 2 std länger is doch scheisegal!


----------



## Sternilein (25. Juni 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wärend die nudeln dahin kochen darf ich euch was zum trinken anbieten? Wasser? Apfelsaft? Limo? Bier, Schnapps, Rum?



Cola Light bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odin0815 (25. Juni 2008)

das istn scheiss song ..zieh dir lieber das rein........
das passt auch besser zur wartezeit...
http://youtube.com/watch?v=a4JSE32fuOc


----------



## XziTe (25. Juni 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wärend die nudeln dahin kochen darf ich euch was zum trinken anbieten? Wasser? Apfelsaft? Limo? Bier, Schnapps, Rum?



Nen richtiger Bierfan bin ich ja nicht, aber nix geht über Oettinger Cola-Mix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schön kalt am besten. Und heute Abend zum Fußball nen ganzen Kasten nebens Sofa bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (25. Juni 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Irgendwie wars vor 2 wochen lustiger da gings viel weniger darum wan die server wieder on sind und viel mehr um guten spamm^^


Bis dahin waren damals die süchtigen alle weg. Nur jetzt kriegen die alle Panik anfälle und fangen an, auf Bliz zu schimpfen ohne die Hintergründe zu kennen (woher wollen die wissen, was für probs es da gerade gibt?) und sich gegenseitig anzufeinden und streit zu schüren.(Keinjo ist da ein tolles beispiel für)




White-Frost schrieb:


> Aja die nudeln ähm ich mach schnell neue Tomaten oder Hackfleischsoße oder ganz speziele wünsche?


Hackfleischsoße! Wobei ich die mit Würstchen auch ausprobieren würde.



Natsumee schrieb:


> leute ist jetzt gut schreibt nicht immer das gleiche hier rein sonst lass ich den thread schliesen -.-


Nein! Lass dir doch von ein paar süchtigen Trollen nicht die laue verderben! Die sind in 30min alle wieder weg!


----------



## CritYou (25. Juni 2008)

ultima1990 schrieb:


> ach das ist doch scheiße jetzt wollte ich mir s2 hollen und nu? ist der server noch net on solche schweine.



Du has doch soweso nur 20k ehre tz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icêl (25. Juni 2008)

klar is buffe überlastet alle die nciht ingame sind und nicht auf wow-europe.de kommen werden hier rauf zurück greinf und da wow-europe.de DOWN ist müssen die ja iwo ihre zeit vertreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Napexus (25. Juni 2008)

Keinjo schrieb:


> Die Idioten seiten Blizzards und ihr Putzfrauenarsenal bringen es ein weiteres Mal nicht zustande, die Server rechtzeitig um 11 Uhr aufzuschalten. Das muss natürlich auch gleich an dem Tag geschehen, wo die 4. Arena Saison startet. Dies zeigt mir wieder einmal die Inkompetenz dieser so hochgejubelten Spieleschmiede die doch das beste mmo(RPG*) haben sollen.
> 
> 
> RPG* = Roleplay game -> Ein weiterer Kritikpunkt, da das Rollenspiel in diesem Game ausstirbt, da zu lasche Massnahmen ergriffen werden für Leute, die sich auf
> solchen Servern nicht korrekt verhalten. Man könnte die Liste noch weiterführen. Kein Housing, etc.






Man man man komm mal wieder runter! Das hier is der Beweis das manche Leute echt zuviel Zeit in WoW verbringen!

Es kann halt net immer alles perfekt laufen, na und dann dauerts halt noch 2 std länger is doch scheisegal!

Es scheinen heute nur süchtige da zu sein^^


----------



## CritYou (25. Juni 2008)

ultima1990 schrieb:


> ach das ist doch scheiße jetzt wollte ich mir s2 hollen und nu? ist der server noch net on solche schweine.



Du has doch soweso nur 20k ehre tz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dasfiasko (25. Juni 2008)

hier hats auch geregtnet und gewittert aber nur bis ich wieder im haus war da kam die sonne raus     hmmm   sollte mir zu denken geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CritYou (25. Juni 2008)

ultima1990 schrieb:


> ach das ist doch scheiße jetzt wollte ich mir s2 hollen und nu? ist der server noch net on solche schweine.



Du has doch soweso nur 20k ehre tz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Odin0815 schrieb:


> das istn scheiss song ..zieh dir lieber das rein........
> das passt auch besser zur wartezeit...
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=a4JSE32fuOc



Interessiert mich die Wartezeit ?


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Juni 2008)

Leute interessiert die ganzen Suchtis hier vllt nicht aber in 2 Tagen kommt Super Smash BRothers Brawl raus *sabber*

Die halbe Stunde überleb ich noch....


----------



## CritYou (25. Juni 2008)

ultima1990 schrieb:


> ach das ist doch scheiße jetzt wollte ich mir s2 hollen und nu? ist der server noch net on solche schweine.



Du has doch soweso nur 20k ehre tz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (25. Juni 2008)

*Getränke einschenk, Nudeln verteil tomaten soße mit den Wiener stücken drüberschütt* Essen is fertig meine kinder holt euch eure  portionen... UND ES WIRD SOLANG SITZEN GEBLIEBEN BIS ALLES WEG IS HAM MA UNS... n guten


----------



## XziTe (25. Juni 2008)

Hat jemand Gestern Elton vs Simon geschaut?
Dann kennt ihr folgenden Witz bestimmt schon:

Wie heißt der Frauenarzt auf Französisch?

Richtig,
Monteur de la fotz (kA wo jetzt genau die ´ ` oder so hinkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
Und bitte liebes Weibsvolk, nicht böse nehmen!


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (25. Juni 2008)

also ich spiel ne runde css wer will kann mich ja in steam adden nix is _fantaztig_ unterstriche net vergessen der ohne is mein gebannter acc xD


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Ich bin weg aus dem Thread bis die Server wieder on sind peace out.

Nervt nur noch.


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (25. Juni 2008)

also ich spiel ne runde css wer will kann mich ja in steam adden addy is _fantaztig_ unterstriche net vergessen der ohne is mein gebannter acc xD


----------



## CoCe (25. Juni 2008)

Odin0815 schrieb:


> das istn scheiss song ..zieh dir lieber das rein........
> das passt auch besser zur wartezeit...
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=a4JSE32fuOc



Was für ein Scheiß xD


----------



## ultima1990 (25. Juni 2008)

20k puh so viel habe ich schon alter falter ich scheiß suchty


----------



## Epicor (25. Juni 2008)

*mir ein eisgekühltes RedBull genehmig*

Bei uns im Ösiland ziehen schonwieder schwarze Wolken durch *bah*

Server immer noch down? Na Gott sei Dank hat man(n) noch andere Hobbies außer WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CritYou (25. Juni 2008)

Gruppe: Mitglieder
*Beiträge: 4
Beigetreten: 22.10.2007*
Mitglieds-Nr.: 238.386

Wie gut Ulti doch is hahaha xD


----------



## Draxxes (25. Juni 2008)

Frage wo bekomm ich auf Buffed die Pics mit meinem Char was er ist usw.??


----------



## Amenna (25. Juni 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> *Getränke einschenk, Nudeln verteil tomaten soße mit den Wiener stücken drüberschütt* Essen is fertig meine kinder holt euch eure  portionen... UND ES WIRD SOLANG SITZEN GEBLIEBEN BIS ALLES WEG IS HAM MA UNS... n guten




ich mag keine wurst im essen habe... gibts noch was anderes? *ängstlich guck*


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Nein! Lass dir doch von ein paar süchtigen Trollen nicht die laue verderben! Die sind in 30min alle wieder weg!




naja die server müssten dan halt on sein^^

nur wies man das halt net so genau

naja hoffe wird besser -.-


----------



## Quentinquake (25. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wann solln den die server erreichbar sein, online sind sie ja schon laut wow seite lol wie


----------



## Corax Corval (25. Juni 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> n' Leipzscher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Tja jetzt weiß ich auch, dass der Döner ursprünglich aus Berlin kommt,
da es bei uns so ein Unwetter grad gibt,
dass nur noch die wahnsinnig informativen öffentlich rechtlichen wie ARD und ZDF zu empfangen sind-.-
seeeeeeeeltsaaaaaaaam


----------



## ultima1990 (25. Juni 2008)

CritYou schrieb:


> Gruppe: Mitglieder
> *Beiträge: 4
> Beigetreten: 22.10.2007*
> Mitglieds-Nr.: 238.386
> ...


 



was ist denn mit mir


----------



## nächtlich (25. Juni 2008)

Hier ist es viel lustiger als im wow-europe-Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin heut ohne Wecker um 5 vor 11 ausm Bett gefalle, schade drum... aber Vorfreude ist doch die Schönste.


----------



## Josgasan (25. Juni 2008)

David schrieb:


> Kommt mir das nur so vor, oder sind die Hartz4ler gereizt, dass sie sich umsonst den Wecker für 11 Uhr gestellt haben?




LOOOL


----------



## XziTe (25. Juni 2008)

Amenna schrieb:


> ich mag keine wurst im essen habe... gibts noch was anderes? *ängstlich guck*



Lass ja meine Würtschen in der Soße!
Sonst schwing ich dir meine Nudel von der Gabel ins Gesicht!

(Eindeutig zweideutig)


----------



## GaBBakulose (25. Juni 2008)

Epicor schrieb:


> *mir ein eisgekühltes RedBull genehmig*
> 
> Bei uns im Ösiland ziehen schonwieder schwarze Wolken durch *bah*
> 
> ...




mich hat meine freundin auf diät gesetzt ich darf nur osaft schorle trinken ^^

server braucht noch 2 min *fest dran glaub*


----------



## Epicor (25. Juni 2008)

Draxxes schrieb:


> Frage wo bekomm ich auf Buffed die Pics mit meinem Char was er ist usw.??




Gehst auf wow.buffe.de links auf Charaktere und dann suchst deinen über die Suchfunktion.
Wenn du deinen Char gefunden hast, klickst bei den Registerkarten auf "Visitenkarten".
Da hast dann deine Pics mit den Eigenschaften. 
Hoffe das is das, wonach du gesucht hast ^^


----------



## Salavora (25. Juni 2008)

Sternilein schrieb:


> Cola Light bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mir ne Cola bitte, danke!



LiangZhou schrieb:


> Leute interessiert die ganzen Suchtis hier vllt nicht aber in 2 Tagen kommt Super Smash BRothers Brawl raus *sabber*
> 
> Die halbe Stunde überleb ich noch....


Yeah!!! Da freu ich mich auch drauf!



White-Frost schrieb:


> *Getränke einschenk, Nudeln verteil tomaten soße mit den Wiener stücken drüberschütt* Essen is fertig meine kinder holt euch eure  portionen... UND ES WIRD SOLANG SITZEN GEBLIEBEN BIS ALLES WEG IS HAM MA UNS... n guten


THX! *eine Runde nehm* Guten Appetit!


----------



## Draxxes (25. Juni 2008)

Irgendwie bekomm ich keine antwort hier


----------



## Epicor (25. Juni 2008)

*MAHLZEIT*


----------



## ultima1990 (25. Juni 2008)

irgend wie ist buffed heute auch langsam


----------



## David (25. Juni 2008)

Macht doch bis 13 Uhr ein wenig Sport, schadet bestimmt den meißten hier nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashaqun (25. Juni 2008)

Sagt mal, könnt ihr euch anmelden? Bei mir scheint das Passwort von der einen auf die anderen Sekunde nicht mehr zu stimmen?!?!


----------



## Renenm (25. Juni 2008)

Wetter in Neumarkt

http://de.beta.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/w...e/?id=DE0007390

*Schwitz*


----------



## Draxxes (25. Juni 2008)

Danke vorelig den letzten beitrag geschrieben


----------



## Churchak (25. Juni 2008)

puh  scheint ja ne menge arbeit zu sein alle arenateams zu löschen die ihr wertung erschummelt haben oder warum dauerts? ^^


----------



## CritYou (25. Juni 2008)

ultima1990 schrieb:


> was ist denn mit mir



Schon solange regestriert, und 4 Beiträge und davon 2 heute xD . . .


----------



## Igelchen (25. Juni 2008)

bliblablu schrieb:


> sitz in der Arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Solange Du nicht Konditor oder ähnliches bist, gehts ja noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zandy (25. Juni 2008)

Hilfe komm nicht ins Game Was ist los ? (Wartungsarbeiten sind doch nur bis 11 Uhr aber es ist schon bald 13 Uhr).


----------



## ultima1990 (25. Juni 2008)

David schrieb:


> Macht doch bis 13 Uhr ein wenig Sport, schadet bestimmt den meißten hier nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


  Sport bist du verrückt


----------



## Epicor (25. Juni 2008)

*@ DRAXXES*



dann lies mal diesen beitrag: KLICK MICH DRAXXES


----------



## Amenna (25. Juni 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> Lass ja meine Würtschen in der Soße!
> Sonst schwing ich dir meine Nudel von der Gabel ins Gesicht!
> 
> (Eindeutig zweideutig)



*große augen bekomm*
*vorsichtig die würstchen in mund quetsch*

lass deine nudel bitte da wo sie is... ich futter diese würstchen ja schon!


----------



## Salavora (25. Juni 2008)

Draxxes schrieb:


> Frage wo bekomm ich auf Buffed die Pics mit meinem Char was er ist usw.??


www.allvatar.com char eintragen, alles andere eintragen, generieren, code in diene sig, fertig.



Natsumee schrieb:


> naja die server müssten dan halt on sein^^
> 
> nur wies man das halt net so genau
> 
> naja hoffe wird besser -.-


wird schon!

Bin essen, cu later


----------



## GaBBakulose (25. Juni 2008)

naja wtter egal mein PC klimatisiert den raum hab grad ca. 40 ° im arbeitzimmer ^^


----------



## CoCe (25. Juni 2008)

Einige Server sind wieder on. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tasuki (25. Juni 2008)

Hiho, hab die währende Zwangspause mal dazu genutz was leckeres zum Spachtel zu machen XD 

Und dabei ist mir ne Frgae gekommen : angenommen ich habe eine Auktion über 48 Stunden reingesetzt und die Weekly Maintens liegt genau in diesem Zeitraum - läuft die Auktion weiter und steigen derweil auch die Kosten für die Auktion meinerseits ?


----------



## S.A. (25. Juni 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1o2J975it8M&feature=related 


Have Fun ... xD


----------



## yilmo (25. Juni 2008)

Die Seite ist langsamer weil alle Suchtig jez hier auf der Seite rumsurfen(ich inklusive^^) und nicht im Game sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (25. Juni 2008)

auf die pferde! einige server sind wieder on


----------



## Epicor (25. Juni 2008)

Zandy schrieb:


> Hilfe komm nicht ins Game Was ist los ? (Wartungsarbeiten sind doch nur bis 11 Uhr aber es ist schon bald 13 Uhr).



Da kommste aber bald drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lies mal die letzten 100 Beiträge *hehe* kommen erst gegen 13 uhr wieder online.. erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten ftw!


----------



## CritYou (25. Juni 2008)

HEUTE 2:1 FÜR DEUTSCHLAND


----------



## Avernus (25. Juni 2008)

Server fahren wieder hoch! *freu*


----------



## ultima1990 (25. Juni 2008)

GaBBakulose schrieb:


> naja wtter egal mein PC klimatisiert den raum hab grad ca. 40 ° im arbeitzimmer ^^


 


cool ich habe 29° und es wir immer wärmer  und das hir nenst du arbeiten


----------



## Renenm (25. Juni 2008)

Langsam wirds, nur Alex fehlt :-)))


----------



## DarkDexter (25. Juni 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH....

es geht wieder! Jetzt geh ich erstmal groß einkaufen Muahahaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Dex


----------



## Epicor (25. Juni 2008)

*TÜRKIYE TÜRKIYE TÜRKIYE !!!
*

*Bin Ösi, aber trotzdem* TÜRKIYE !!


----------



## ultima1990 (25. Juni 2008)

Madmortem wieder online endlich


----------



## Argeyl (25. Juni 2008)

viel spass noch mein realm is wieder on muhhaahahhahahaa


----------



## Seeotter (25. Juni 2008)

und ich hatte extra frei genommen um mein heiler auf lvl 20 hochzubringen.... toll - reingelegt. 

Best wäre wenn die server abstürzen würden wenn die ganze buffed gemeinschaft versucht, sich um 13.00 einzuloggen. xD


----------



## Zermeran (25. Juni 2008)

Mein realm noch net :-((((


----------



## m@r1@n (25. Juni 2008)

los onyxia fahr endlich hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xenor Salbeira (25. Juni 2008)

Toll die Realms sind wieder da aber der Patch is nich da ...


----------



## Cynda (25. Juni 2008)

Renenm schrieb:


> Wetter in Neumarkt
> 
> http://de.beta.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/w...e/?id=DE0007390
> 
> *Schwitz*





nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei uns in Graz geht schon wieder etwas der Wind, deshalb hat es laut uni- wetter- warte NUR 26,4 Grad, schwarze wolken sehe ich gsd noch keine, kommt aber sicher am abend wieder...


BTW:
Wollt mich grad einloggen, ein paar dailys machen bevor ich wieder auf die Uni muss und  hab mir gedacht, mein account wurde gehackt, als ich meine Chars nicht gesehen hab und den realm auswählen konnte ^^
naja, dann muss ich eben das zocken und die dailys auf heute nach dem Raid verschieben- hm, mittagessen klingt ja gar ned mal so schlecht ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chroesh (25. Juni 2008)

moin leute
ich wollte dieses forum aufmachn, da es mir langsam auf die nerven geht, dass sich alle nur noch beschweren, dass die server noch net on sind. also dacht ich mir, dass wir hier das reinposten was wir nebenbei machn (ausnahme buffed.de). ich zieh mir zum beispiel nur videos bei youtube und co rein. is auch viel geiler als sich aufzuregen ^^

hier mal mein letztes video, wo ich so gefeiert hab 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=psvL2eYQ7YM

bis denne und viel spass euch noch


----------



## Zaziki (25. Juni 2008)

Epicor schrieb:


> *TÜRKIYE TÜRKIYE TÜRKIYE !!!
> *
> 
> *Bin Ösi, aber trotzdem* TÜRKIYE !!



Ich könnte drauf wetten auch ganz Holland und vor allem England steht heute hinter der Türkei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draxxes (25. Juni 2008)

So mal schauen obs funkt^^*Daumen Halten*


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

*LOS DIE SERVER SIND ON CONNECTED ALLE SCHNELL S4 IST DA*


----------



## remagretsam (25. Juni 2008)

SIE SIND WIEDER DAAAA!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (25. Juni 2008)

Soo.. da binsch wieder.. vollgemampf und glücklich und gleich kurz wieder weg um mir 'nen Latte Macchiatto zu holen *froi*


----------



## Renenm (25. Juni 2008)

Bin ja gespannt über den Regen, sagen die schon jeden Tag das es abends Regnen soll xD


----------



## CoCe (25. Juni 2008)

m@r1@n schrieb:


> los onyxia fahr endlich hoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warte auch auf Onyxia.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (25. Juni 2008)

endlich sim ma se los^^


----------



## CritYou (25. Juni 2008)

haha mein PC is abgekackt xD


----------



## Vercon (25. Juni 2008)

Der Fred ist nimmer Sticky, oder seh ich das falsch? oO

Edith says: Fehlalarm xD


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Endlich wieder unter uns -.-


----------



## Epicor (25. Juni 2008)

Mein Server immer noch down ^^  und is auch egal *hehe*


Hoffe, dass es nich nur bei den dunklen Wolken bleibt, sondern mal ordentlich regnet und abkühlt..
Es ist so dermaßen schei* schwül in Salzburg, da krepierst fast..


----------



## Draeniii (25. Juni 2008)

wie lange dauert das denn noch heute mensch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulterior (25. Juni 2008)

Kel Thuzad wir brauchen dich! Fahr endlich hoch!


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

danke kinderchen wegen euch ist es kein sticky mehr meine fresse warum muss man nur so rumheulen wen die server 2 stunden länger down sind ich raffs net ist ja zum kotzen

oke lol ist wieder sticky ...
aber hört mal auf mti dem gespamme hier pls
wb xely


----------



## m@r1@n (25. Juni 2008)

immer noch keine onyxia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hunsorr (25. Juni 2008)

Frostmourne, wo bist du bloß?


----------



## Ruven (25. Juni 2008)

Toll jetzt wo meine mittagspause um iss...
wollt erst mal fett shoppen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Xely machste mir auch ne Latte???
büdde büdde *augenklimper*


----------



## Affendinerbobo (25. Juni 2008)

ambossar gogo


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

Epicor schrieb:


> Mein Server immer noch down ^^  und is auch egal *hehe*
> 
> 
> Hoffe, dass es nich nur bei den dunklen Wolken bleibt, sondern mal ordentlich regnet und abkühlt..
> Es ist so dermaßen schei* schwül in Salzburg, da krepierst fast..




Wilkommen Im Schugel^^


----------



## timmineu (25. Juni 2008)

Noch 1 Minute hoffentlich^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Welcher Realm seid ihr???




FÜR DIE ALLIANZ!!!!!!


----------



## Epicor (25. Juni 2008)

Was? Der Thread is kein Sticky mehr?
Würde erklären, warum meine Antwort vorher nich mehr genommen wurde ^^
Meinte, das Thema existiert nicht mehr länger *hust* WTF?


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Toll jetzt wo meine mittagspause um iss...
> wollt erst mal fett shoppen
> 
> 
> ...




Ruven zweideutig ...^^

ach ja hab mein Gb gesehen wusste gar net das ich sowas hab^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Toll jetzt wo meine mittagspause um iss...
> wollt erst mal fett shoppen
> 
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einwegdose (25. Juni 2008)

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/realmstatus/index.html
wieso werden da alle Server als on angezeigt oO Blakcrock is wohl auch noch down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsay01 (25. Juni 2008)

Epicor schrieb:


> Mein Server immer noch down ^^  und is auch egal *hehe*
> 
> 
> Hoffe, dass es nich nur bei den dunklen Wolken bleibt, sondern mal ordentlich regnet und abkühlt..
> Es ist so dermaßen schei* schwül in Salzburg, da krepierst fast..



das Syndikat auch noch down
Trouble


----------



## Davidor (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie jetzt,mein Server ist nicht da? Wollt ihr mich verar***en? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edith meint,der Server ist grad ongekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m@r1@n (25. Juni 2008)

endlich juhu mein geliebeter server


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

Mein Server ist zwar da komme aber dauernt char liste wirt abgerufen? lol


----------



## S.A. (25. Juni 2008)

Ich komm nit auf Antonidas >.<


----------



## GerriG (25. Juni 2008)

Grad erstmal meine Freundin mit einer Latte

macchiato geweckt..

Jetzt warte ich das FM hoch fährt^^


----------



## Einwegdose (25. Juni 2008)

Muahaha Blackrock is wieder da :>
Cuuuuuu xD


----------



## Ruven (25. Juni 2008)

ach Xely macht mir no nett mal en Kaffee also kanns gar ned 2deutig gemeint sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

ist wieder sticki


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

endlich sind die server on so los weg mit euch danke -.-


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

Wirt Ja immer Lustiger hab nun Meine charst Wiel Einloggen hat Fertig geladen aber mach nix meher lol ^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> endlich sind die server on so los weg mit euch danke -.-



*zu stimm*


----------



## Devil4u (25. Juni 2008)

Jaja den ganzen Tag in der Schule habt ihr schon mit euren wenigen Kumpels darüber gesprochen.
Ja heute kommt das neue S4 Set. Ihr konntet es kaum erwarten nach der Schule nach Hause zu kommen und eure schwer verdienten Arenapunkte auszugeben. Entlich ist der erschwerliche Heimweg geschafft. Wieso euch die Kumpels nicht verstehen die ins Freibad gerannt sind versteht ihr ja sowieso nicht. Ihr startet euren Rechner ... Scheisse dauert das Booten heute lange... Gut entlich klickt ihr auf euer WoW symbol das mitten auf dem Bildschirm sitzt. Wie der Heilige Gral. Doch was ist das?? Kein Server läuft? Wie kann man dir das nur antun? Fragen über Fragen jagen dir durch deinen Kopf. Ohnein. Existiert mein Char denn noch? war die ganze Arbeit um sonst? 1000 mal klickt ihr auf das WoW Symbol. Noch immer tut sich nichts. schon 5 min vergangen. Wird es nicht doch langsam Zeit sich vor einen Zug zu werfen? So ohne Lebensinhalt ist der Tag einfach nicht lebenswert. Naja man könnte natürlich auch Blizz verfluchen, weil die immer ewigs haben ihr System wieder lauffähig zu kriegen. Das sind doch eh alles Nabs... ihr könntet das viel besser. AAAh die lösung... wir gehen bisschen rumflamen und rumflennen in den altbekannten Foren. Ah schön andere haben ja die gleichen Probleme... oder vieleicht doch den Zug?


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> ach Xely macht mir no nett mal en Kaffee also kanns gar ned 2deutig gemeint sein!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




doch wen du sagst sie soll dir eine Latte machen dan eigendlich schon und vorallem bei dir^^

jenny jo habs gesehen komisch 

und juhu sie gehen alle wieder jippi 

PARTY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m@r1@n (25. Juni 2008)

lol ich kann zwar meinen charas die welt betreren aber ich blib beim ladebalken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avida (25. Juni 2008)

AcccE schrieb:


> Realmstatus
> 
> nachschauen ftw



Ich komme nicht mal da rein... Hassen die meine IP oder ist das normal?


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

juhu jetzt wird hier ja richtig erholsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GaBBakulose (25. Juni 2008)

kiládean lässt auch wieder auf sich warten ^^


----------



## DoofDilla (25. Juni 2008)

Devil4u schrieb:


> Jaja den ganzen Tag in der Schule habt ihr schon mit euren wenigen Kumpels darüber gesprochen.
> Ja heute kommt das neue S4 Set. Ihr konntet es kaum erwarten nach der Schule nach Hause zu kommen und eure schwer verdienten Arenapunkte auszugeben. Entlich ist der erschwerliche Heimweg geschafft. Wieso euch die Kumpels nicht verstehen die ins Freibad gerannt sind versteht ihr ja sowieso nicht. Ihr startet euren Rechner ... Scheisse dauert das Booten heute lange... Gut entlich klickt ihr auf euer WoW symbol das mitten auf dem Bildschirm sitzt. Wie der Heilige Gral. Doch was ist das?? Kein Server läuft? Wie kann man dir das nur antun? Fragen über Fragen jagen dir durch deinen Kopf. Ohnein. Existiert mein Char denn noch? war die ganze Arbeit um sonst? 1000 mal klickt ihr auf das WoW Symbol. Noch immer tut sich nichts. schon 5 min vergangen. Wird es nicht doch langsam Zeit sich vor einen Zug zu werfen? So ohne Lebensinhalt ist der Tag einfach nicht lebenswert. Naja man könnte natürlich auch Blizz verfluchen, weil die immer ewigs haben ihr System wieder lauffähig zu kriegen. Das sind doch eh alles Nabs... ihr könntet das viel besser. AAAh die lösung... wir gehen bisschen rumflamen und rumflennen in den altbekannten Foren. Ah schön andere haben ja die gleichen Probleme... oder vieleicht doch den Zug?



ROFL! so siehts aus ^^


----------



## Stress0056 (25. Juni 2008)

m@r1@n schrieb:


> lol ich kann zwar meinen charas die welt betreren aber ich blib beim ladebalken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jo ich auch


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> doch wen du sagst sie soll dir eine Latte machen dan eigendlich schon und vorallem bei dir^^
> 
> jenny jo habs gesehen komisch
> 
> ...



Eigentlich wars ja irgendwie eindeutig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m@r1@n (25. Juni 2008)

juhu ok kann wieder meiner sucht nachgehen *sabber*
cya


----------



## Valiel (25. Juni 2008)

gogo blizz


----------



## Tarnhamster (25. Juni 2008)

Avida schrieb:


> Ich komme nicht mal da rein... Hassen die meine IP oder ist das normal?



Nein, sie hassen dich!

Und deinen Nachbarn auch! 

Und überhaupt jeden!

Oder ist die Page einfach down??? Oder gnadenlos überlastet weil Millionen von Freaks nichts besseres zu tun haben als alle 5 Sekunden auf [F5] zu drücken????

Wir werden es nie erfahren.


----------



## Avida (25. Juni 2008)

Lol, wollte nur fragen da ich wegen Spam den "Search" Knopf vergessen kann.
Danke für diese... interessante Erklärung der Situation? xD


----------



## Xelyna (25. Juni 2008)

Man man man.. hier gehts ja zu..


----------



## White-Frost (25. Juni 2008)

immer noch nich besser? dachte das es jetz mal lustig und erholsamm wird^^


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Bin wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat mich jemand vermisst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (25. Juni 2008)

Oh ja hier hier ich hab dich ganz doll viel vermisst *freu*


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Man man man.. hier gehts ja zu..



hier ist es heute kacke -.-

hey was machst du den mti deinen signaturen werden ja immer schlimmer tztztz drachen sig war am besten bis jetzt^^

ach ja hab gb gesehen^^


----------



## Avida (25. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Bin wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du wieder weggehst, ja!
Juhuu, endlich kommt ein Gewitter und kühlt die Temperatur ab -.-


----------



## White-Frost (25. Juni 2008)

Kann Natsume nur zustimmen hoffentlich wird nächste woche besser wen se nich alle so auf ihr pvp glump warten


----------



## Xelyna (25. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach ja hab gb gesehen^^





brav 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Oh ja hier hier ich hab dich ganz doll viel vermisst *freu*




Juhu danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Avida, beim nächsten mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Xely, Jenny, Sala, was is mit euch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> brav
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich wusste net mal das ich das hab ...^^

ach ja das foto von dir ist bis jetzt das beste^^ fehlt aber noch ein foto haben ja letztes mal abgemacht was für fotos ^^

@ slavery jop wenigstens wieder ein normaler hier ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (25. Juni 2008)

Wollte nur kurz ein: 

Huuuhuuuuuuuuuu

reinträllern und schon wieder weg bis später...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich wusste net mal das ich das hab ...^^
> 
> ach ja das foto von dir ist bis jetzt das beste^^ fehlt aber noch ein foto haben ja letztes mal abgemacht was für fotos ^^
> 
> @ slavery jop wenigstens wieder ein normaler hier ^^




Danke für das Lob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Endlich wirds hier wieder ruhiger oO


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Endlich wirds hier wieder ruhiger oO




aber schon krass der unterschied^^


----------



## White-Frost (25. Juni 2008)

Ja is doch gut so^^


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Das is doch immer so, die ganzen Süchtlinge treiben sich hier rum und versuchen ihre Sucht damit n bisschen zu unterdrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kaum sind die Server on, sieht man sie erst nächsten Mittwoch wieder^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Das is doch immer so, die ganzen Süchtlinge treiben sich hier rum und versuchen ihre Sucht damit n bisschen zu unterdrücken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hoffentlich sind die Server nächste Woche instant on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Avida schrieb:


> Wenn du wieder weggehst, ja!
> Juhuu, endlich kommt ein Gewitter und kühlt die Temperatur ab -.-


freu dich nicht zu früh bei uns hats eben geregnet aber kühler ists deswegen nicht geworden



Slavery schrieb:


> Juhu danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


klar hab ich dich vermisst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (25. Juni 2008)

Ja aber an so tagen wo was hinzukommt wie s4 is es schon besonders krass wens nur normale arbeiten sind is es nich so schlimm mein ich^^


----------



## Scrätcher (25. Juni 2008)

Ich hasse es wenn Leute unpünktlich sind!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Da weiß ich nie ob ich jetzt noch hier ein wenig rumspammen kann oder gleich wieder weg bin...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (25. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tätäääääää  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Halloooo Leute!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> klar hab ich dich vermisst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Juhu, jetz wenn das Xely und Sala noch schreiben, dann fühl ich mich bestätigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

hey cool die seite läd jetzt auch wieder schneller wo se alle wieder wow zocken


----------



## quilosa (25. Juni 2008)

Zaziki schrieb:


> Ich könnte drauf wetten auch ganz Holland und vor allem England steht heute hinter der Türkei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



UND der teil deutschlands, der sich diebisch freuen würde, wenn "unsere" eine richtig satte packung kriegen ^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Wohoo die 3. enttäuschung in den letzten 3 tagen.


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Tätäääääää
> ...


auch mal wieder da?


----------



## Hérault (25. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Juhu, jetz wenn das Xely und Sala noch schreiben, dann fühl ich mich bestätigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieder mal auf der verzweifelten Suche nach Selbstbestätigung was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Wohoo die 3. enttäuschung in den letzten 3 tagen.


???


----------



## Hérault (25. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> auch mal wieder da?



Aber klar doch Jenny-wer soll den sonst mit dir flirten?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sind doch alle rein semiprofessionell hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (25. Juni 2008)

Ich gehör zu dem teil der sich diebisch freuen würde, wenn "unsere" eine richtig satte packung kriegen ^^ und ich bin stolz drauf !!!


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Sie schreibt mir in der Mittagspause .... Satz mit x


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Aber klar doch Jenny-wer soll den sonst mit dir flirten?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


achso stimmt ich vergass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (25. Juni 2008)

Sind ja wieder unter uns *freu*
Ey Natsu gogo will die Bilder von Xely dann aber auch sehn *rofl*


----------



## Hérault (25. Juni 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich gehör zu dem teil der sich diebisch freuen würde, wenn "unsere" eine richtig satte packung kriegen ^^ und ich bin stolz drauf !!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Verräter!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Tätäääääää
> ...




Gebt mir ein H - Haaaaaaaaa
Gebt mir ein E - EEEEEEhhhhh
Gebt mir ein R - eeeRRRRR
Gebt mir ein A - AAAAAAhhhh
Gebt mir ein U - UUUUhhhhh
Gebt mir ein L - eeLLLL
Gebt mir ein T - Teeeeee

Tach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (25. Juni 2008)

Wie gehts euch?


----------



## Xelyna (25. Juni 2008)

So fix nen neuen Blog geschreibselt und wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was verpasst?

=^-^=


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Mir nicht so pralle dem rest denk ich aber gut ^^


----------



## Salavora (25. Juni 2008)

re. (Pizza war btw. sehr lecker *g*)

Mensch! 6 Seiten schon wieder voll ^^ *lesen geht* *hofft, das die Server on sind, damit die leute hier wieder weg sind*


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Sie schreibt mir in der Mittagspause .... Satz mit x


glaubst du mir jetzt was ich geschrieben hat?


----------



## Terriom (25. Juni 2008)

Kommt heute mit S4 eigentlich auch Reiten ab lvl 30?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (25. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Gebt mir ein H - Haaaaaaaaa
> Gebt mir ein E - EEEEEEhhhhh
> Gebt mir ein R - eeeRRRRR
> Gebt mir ein A - AAAAAAhhhh
> ...



Die wohl tollste und einzigartigste Begrüßung, die ich je in einem Forum erhalten habe! Ich bin zu Tränen gerührt-danke!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> So fix nen neuen Blog geschreibselt und wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




noja ne^^

hab nur erwähnt das deine sig mal besser machen solst drachen ftw und dein neues foto ist bis jetzt das beste^^^

ach ja Ruven ich habe keien fotos von ihr^^ leider also die die wir meinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Hérault (25. Juni 2008)

Terriom schrieb:


> Kommt heute mit S4 eigentlich auch Reiten ab lvl 30?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warte mal kurz....Nein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (25. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> noja ne^^
> 
> hab nur erwähnt das deine sig mal besser machen solst drachen ftw und dein neues foto ist bis jetzt das beste^^^
> 
> ...



Hmm-hab schon gesehn...Xely hat schon wieder rumgemodelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (25. Juni 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Die wohl tollste und einzigartigste Begrüßung, die ich je in einem Forum erhalten habe! Ich bin zu Tränen gerührt-danke!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




du meisnt die einzigste


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Mir nicht so pralle dem rest denk ich aber gut ^^


*knuddeldichlieb*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Salavora schrieb:


> re. (Pizza war btw. sehr lecker *g*)
> 
> Mensch! 6 Seiten schon wieder voll ^^ *lesen geht* *hofft, das die Server on sind, damit die leute hier wieder weg sind*


wir sind wieder unter uns, die seite läd wieder schneller also juhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (25. Juni 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> du meisnt die einzigste



Wenn dann einzige  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (25. Juni 2008)

Huhu....bin auch mal wieder da


Weiss einer von euch ob der Characterplaner irgendwie kaputt ist? *kopfkratz*

da kommt immer nur ne weisse seite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> glaubst du mir jetzt was ich geschrieben hat?



Ich will und kann es aber nicht wahrhaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für das knuddeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (25. Juni 2008)

So, kurz Mittagspause...einmal posten ^^ bin dann auch schon wieder Weg.
Grüße an alle Pingus.

Euer Tel


----------



## White-Frost (25. Juni 2008)

Ich mein die heut schon n paar mal gesehen zu haben also nich einzigartig oder (<--- enttäuscht gern leute^^)


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich will und kann es aber nicht wahrhaben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich weiss es ist schwer aber was willst du?
dir jeden tag aufs neue das herz brechen lassen?


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Hmm-hab schon gesehn...Xely hat schon wieder rumgemodelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




noja sie müsste mal ganz körper foto machen ^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich weiss es ist schwer aber was willst du?
> dir jeden tag aufs neue das herz brechen lassen?



Natürlich nicht, aber ich komme allgemein schwer über solche Sachen hinweg. Ich war auch die letzten 2 Jahre zu keiner Beziehung fähig, wegen meiner Ex...

und ich mach mir trotzdem noch Hoffnungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (25. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> noja sie müsste mal ganz körper foto machen ^^




:x


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht, aber ich komme allgemein schwer über solche Sachen hinweg. Ich war auch die letzten 2 Jahre zu keiner Beziehung fähig, wegen meiner Ex...
> 
> und ich mach mir trotzdem noch Hoffnungen
> 
> ...


lass dir gesagt sein sie wird ihre meinung höchstens wegen mittleid mit dir ändern und damit ist dir auch nicht gedient.
mich nervt mein ex bis heute noch ich leide aber nicht drunter ich ignoriere ganz einfach der soll schön weiter sein bier saufen und weiterhin mit sich und der rest der welt unzufrieden sein kümmert mich nicht mehr


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Bis es so weit sein wird vergeht aber Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tarnhamster (25. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> freu dich nicht zu früh bei uns hats eben geregnet aber kühler ists deswegen nicht geworden



/sign

Ist lediglich noch drückender geworden....


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

im entdefekt kommt aber doch das selbe bei raus oder?
und der rest ??? was seit ihr jetzt so still ???


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> lass dir gesagt sein sie wird ihre meinung höchstens wegen mittleid mit dir ändern und damit ist dir auch nicht gedient.
> mich nervt mein ex bis heute noch ich leide aber nicht drunter ich ignoriere ganz einfach der soll schön weiter sein bier saufen und weiterhin mit sich und der rest der welt unzufrieden sein kümmert mich nicht mehr



Genau so und nich anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr so weiter macht fang ich auch gleich an euch mein Herz auszuschütten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Genau so und nich anders
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Immer raus damit.


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Bis es so weit sein wird vergeht aber Zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ehm irgendwie finde ich heir den anfangsbeitrag net aber ehm was passiert warum auseinander??

und xely was soll den das bitte heisen -.-^^


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

ich will dir ja deine liebste nicht mies machen ich möcht dir aber gern ein wenig die augen öffnen!

wir frauen können nicht einfach sagen nein das wars jetzt irgentwo hoffen wir immer darauf das etwas so ausdümpelt das es sich von selbst erledigt


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich will dir ja deine liebste nicht mies machen ich möcht dir aber gern ein wenig die augen öffnen!
> 
> wir frauen können nicht einfach sagen nein das wars jetzt irgentwo hoffen wir immer darauf das etwas so ausdümpelt das es sich von selbst erledigt




du kannst es aber auch net verallgemeinern es gibt böse frauen und liebe frauen

aber der grund ist auf jedenfall mal wihtig sleepy


----------



## Salavora (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Hoffentlich sind die Server nächste Woche instant on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn ich nicht irre, sind die nächste Woche nicht mal down (dieses neue System. 1. Woche down, 2. Woche nicht down, etc)



White-Frost schrieb:


> Ja aber an so tagen wo was hinzukommt wie s4 is es schon besonders krass wens nur normale arbeiten sind is es nich so schlimm mein ich^^


Wenn die so lange off sind, ists mies. Wurde ja erst um 12 Uhr ca. richtig schlimm. Davor wars wie immer und danach nur schlimmer (reim dich oder ich fress dich ;-))



Slavery schrieb:


> Juhu, jetz wenn das Xely und Sala noch schreiben, dann fühl ich mich bestätigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bestätigt worin?



Natsumee schrieb:


> noja sie müsste mal ganz körper foto machen ^^


Foto? *Haben will*


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich will dir ja deine liebste nicht mies machen ich möcht dir aber gern ein wenig die augen öffnen!
> 
> wir frauen können nicht einfach sagen nein das wars jetzt irgentwo hoffen wir immer darauf das etwas so ausdümpelt das es sich von selbst erledigt



Warum verspricht sie dann immer sie ruft an oder sie wird mir eine sms schreiben ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und sagt ihr tut es ganz arg leid ? :/

Bzw. sagt zu mir ich soll sie anrufen wenn ich aufstehe (das ist 5:30) obwohl sie Ferien hat ? oO


----------



## Salavora (25. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> im entdefekt kommt aber doch das selbe bei raus oder?
> und der rest ??? was seit ihr jetzt so still ???


Ähm, worum genau gehts? 
Ich spekuliere derzeit, dass sleepys Freundin ganz auf eine Fernbeziehung verzichten will, aber das ist nur spekulation...


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Warum verspricht sie dann immer sie ruft an oder sie wird mir eine sms schreiben ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




also das mti dem anrufen kenn ich .... ehm wen si esagt du sollst si eanrufen ruf sie doch an ... wohnt ihr weit auseinander?


salavora foto von dir??? schicken an dragongalaxy@hotmail.com 

danke^^


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Genau so und nich anders
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dat ist nicht herz ausgeschüttet das ist vergessen hatte da mal drunter gelitten.
vorallem wenn man dann so überlegungen bekommt wie was mach ich den wenn das besoffene arschloch vor meiner tür steht?
ist schon ein komisches gefühl gewesen!


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Ähm, worum genau gehts?
> Ich spekuliere derzeit, dass sleepys Freundin ganz auf eine Fernbeziehung verzichten will, aber das ist nur spekulation...




ey warum weis ich heir nichts -.-


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> dat ist nicht herz ausgeschüttet das ist vergessen hatte da mal drunter gelitten.
> vorallem wenn man dann so überlegungen bekommt wie was mach ich den wenn das besoffene arschloch vor meiner tür steht?
> ist schon ein komisches gefühl gewesen!




ignorieren weiterschlafen türe zu lassen und so ^^


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Immer raus damit.



Nene, dass machts nich besser^^
Da reg ich mich nur wieder auf und der ganze Tag is am Arsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man muss eiskalt sein Sleepy, ansonsten gehts dir immer so...Frauen sind böse Geschöpfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (25. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also das mti dem anrufen kenn ich .... ehm wen si esagt du sollst si eanrufen ruf sie doch an ... wohnt ihr weit auseinander?
> 
> 
> salavora foto von dir??? schicken an dragongalaxy@hotmail.com
> ...


1) Das willst du nicht sehen
2) Nicht von mir, von Xel! 




Natsumee schrieb:


> ey warum weis ich heir nichts -.-


Erinnerste dich an letzte Woche? Da war sleepy doch so niedergeschlagen, weil seine Freundin 500km (oder mehr?) weit weg wohnte und nicht so der Fan der Fernbeziehung war. Er aber über beide Ohren ² in sie verliebt ist.


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Nene, dass machts nich besser^^
> Da reg ich mich nur wieder auf und der ganze Tag is am Arsch
> 
> 
> ...




falsch männer sind schlimmer

wen eine frau mti einem schluss macht dan meistens wegen einem anderen ....


----------



## Ruven (25. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ehm irgendwie finde ich heir den anfangsbeitrag net aber ehm was passiert warum auseinander??
> 
> und xely was soll den das bitte heisen -.-^^




Aber mal echt ne die hat uns das versprochen...
BTW hab ich schon erwähnt das Xely zur bösen Gattung der fRauen gehört!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (25. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Nene, dass machts nich besser^^
> Da reg ich mich nur wieder auf und der ganze Tag is am Arsch
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht verallgemeinern hier! 
Aber es gibt shcon böse Wesen da draußen...


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> 1) Das willst du nicht sehen
> 2) Nicht von mir, von Xel!
> 
> 
> ...




ich war letzte woche nicht da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja meine freundin wohnt 350 km von mir netfernt und in deutschland 3 stunden autofahren und am sonntag ist ein arsch seit 2 wochen bei ihr letztes mal wo ich mti ihr geredet habe war letzten donnerstag noja 


ach egal schick trotzdem^^

noja würd die jahre zurück drehen würd ich keine fernbeziehung mehr anfangen vorallem nicht wen für mindestens 5 jahre nicht zu ihr ziehen kann (noja sind ja nur noch 4 -.-)


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du kannst es aber auch net verallgemeinern es gibt böse frauen und liebe frauen
> 
> aber der grund ist auf jedenfall mal wihtig sleepy


nein verallgemeinern kann ichs nicht aber meist ist es so



Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Warum verspricht sie dann immer sie ruft an oder sie wird mir eine sms schreiben ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sie wird dann das handy lautlos stellen und sagen oh hab ich nicht gehört so hab ichs auch bei nem typ gemacht der es einfach nicht verstehen wollte das ich nix von ihm will



Salavora schrieb:


> Ähm, worum genau gehts?
> Ich spekuliere derzeit, dass sleepys Freundin ganz auf eine Fernbeziehung verzichten will, aber das ist nur spekulation...


genau der meinung bin ich auch


----------



## Tearor (25. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> vorallem wenn man dann so überlegungen bekommt wie was mach ich den wenn das besoffene arschloch vor meiner tür steht?
> ist schon ein komisches gefühl gewesen!



wenns nicht anders geht, polizei rufen. war neulich bei meiner freundin da stand ihr (manchmal fast schon stalker-) ex besoffen und pöbelnd dran, halb beschimpfend, halb weinend er brauch sie und so. als er mich gesehen hat ist er durchgedreht und auf sie los (nein nicht auf mich... das muss liebe sein^^) da hab ich ihn fixiert (^^) und die bullerei gerufen... jetzt hat er ne verfügung. 
aber ich verstehe wenn man da als exfreundin selbst nicht so rangeht...


----------



## Xelyna (25. Juni 2008)

Na.. so gesehn hat Dauersingle sein ja auch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Sie ist nicht meine Freundin ich will was von ihr :/

und wenn sie sagt ich soll sie anrufen mache ich das auch.

Aber sie hat die letzten 3 Tage gesagt sie ruft an. Dann meinte sie gegen 23 Uhr sie ist ko ihr tut es leid sie verspricht es dass wir morgen telefonieren.

Tja und heute morgen hat sie gesagt sie schreibt mir. Satz mit x


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Aber mal echt ne die hat uns das versprochen...
> BTW hab ich schon erwähnt das Xely zur bösen Gattung der fRauen gehört!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mhm noja spielt ja horde^^

ne shcies los bin offen für alles gogo^^


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Sie ist nicht meine Freundin ich will was von ihr :/



ach so ja das ist ja was ganz anderes herr slipy vergiss sie lösch alles was du von ihr hast und mach dich an jenny ran oder ne das war ja der pinki pingu 

noja man kan nicht alles haben


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach so ja das ist ja was ganz anderes herr slipy vergiss sie lösch alles was du von ihr hast und mach dich an jenny ran oder ne das war ja der pinki pingu
> 
> noja man kan nicht alles haben


Geht nicht ich telefoniere mit ihr schon seit 4 Wochen jeden Tag bis zu 9h. Hab die letzten 2 Wochen fast nichts gegessen (8kg abgenommen) nicht geschlafen ernähre mich fast nur von kaffee.

Denke die ganze Zeit an sie.


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> falsch männer sind schlimmer
> 
> wen eine frau mti einem schluss macht dan meistens wegen einem anderen ....




1. In der Schweiz vielleicht^^

2. Is das für dich kein Problem? Untreue is das schlimmste...


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Wobei sie die letzten 4 Tage nur leere Versprechungen macht.


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Na.. so gesehn hat Dauersingle sein ja auch was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch hat was definitv...aber jemanden zu haben der immer da ist, ist definitv ein schöneres Gefühl! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tearor (25. Juni 2008)

PS @sleepy
so ne dame hatte ich auch mal... super verstanden und so, ich verliebt, und sie auch begeistert von mir, so sprüche abgelassen wie dass man mit mir bestimmt alt werden könne und so...
nach ein paar... ähem... übernachtungen hab ich dann mal ernsthaft mit ihr gesprochen, und naja rumgedruckst hat sie, aber am ende hat sie dann wenigstens wörtlich gesagt sie sei nicht verliebt. immerhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mein fehler kommt JETZT: ich bin ihr noch 2 monate hinterhergerannt. mach nicht denselben fehler, das macht dich kaputt. falls du es schon ne weile tust... lass es.

PPS grad deinen Post gelesen. schwerer fall. lass das mit dem telefonieren. vergessen geht nicht von heute auf morgen, geht aber. keine bange.


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> 1. In der Schweiz vielleicht^^
> 
> 2. Is das für dich kein Problem? Untreue is das schlimmste...




ich meinte damit frauen sind untreuer und ne in deutshcland ist das auch so

naja egal unwichtig ....

ehm sleepy noja musst halt schauen ob sich das lohnt und wi egesagt wen sie nichts von dir will also sprich sie will keine fernbeziehung haben kannst du 2 sachen machen

1. warten und zu ihr ziehen 
2. sie nicht mehr anrufen

wie alt bsit eigendlich?


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Bin 18 und sie ist 17.

Wegziehen habe ich kein Problem mit sobald meine Ausbildung fertig ist.

Ich weiß halt irgendwie nicht woran ich an ihr bin.

Einerseits meint sie. Sie will dass ich bei ihr bin und hat alles irgendwie schon genau geplant(haus etc.)

andererseits macht sie die ganze Zeit leere Versprechungen siehe Posts weiter oben.


----------



## Salavora (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Wobei sie die letzten 4 Tage nur leere Versprechungen macht.


Vielleicht fühlt sie sich von die eingeängt.
Lass ihr ein wenig Freiraum.
Entspann dich.
Sie ruft an, aber ruf sie nicht an.

Wenn jemand an mir 24/7 hängen (wollen) würde, wäre mir das zuviel. Auch wenn mich diese Person total liebt. 
Ich selbst würde mich total eingängt fühlen. Könnte nicht mehr abends mal einfach so weg gehen, weil ich genau weiß: In 2min werd ich angerufen.. wie jeden Abend.
Das wäre auch nichts besonders mehr, sondern nur etwas, was mir jeden Abend meine Freizeit einschränkt. 
Das ist nun alles meine eigene Meinung und Erfahrung.

Aber mach dir keinen Kopf, freu dich auf heute Abend, wo sie dann die Zeit hat, dir ne SMS zu schicken. Wahrscheinlich muss sie derzeit Arbeiten /Studieren und muss da ihren Kopf mit persönlcihen Sachen frei machen.


----------



## Caveman1979 (25. Juni 2008)

So Papa hat jetzt etwas zeit für euch !


Was gibts den für weh wehchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Vielleicht fühlt sie sich von die eingeängt.
> Lass ihr ein wenig Freiraum.
> Entspann dich.
> Sie ruft an, aber ruf sie nicht an.
> ...



Eher nein sie hat Ferien ....

Ich habe ja mit ihr heute früh telefoniert und sie meinte sie schreibt mir in der Mittagspause.
Das ist halt wieder sowas. Sie hat Ferien und will dass ich sie um 5:30 aufwecke. Dann verspricht sie was und hält es nicht ...


----------



## Xelyna (25. Juni 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> So Papa hat jetzt etwas zeit für euch !
> 
> 
> Was gibts den für weh wehchen
> ...




Papaaaaaaaaaaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Bin 18 und sie ist 17.
> 
> Wegziehen habe ich kein Problem mit sobald meine Ausbildung fertig ist.
> 
> ...



Hmm, pass auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn sie schon Haus, etc. plant is das sehr krass, und bestimmt nich so lalala...
Wie lang hast noch Ausbildung?
Jedes WE bei Ihr sein is doch auch ne Alternative oder?
Und wenn du dann deine Ausbildung fertig hast kannst du immer noch hinziehn...


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hmm, pass auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Erstmal überhaupt bei ihr sein :/

Und jedes WE kann ich mir nicht leisten wenn Zugticket einfach 100€ kostet :/


----------



## Tearor (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Bin 18 und sie ist 17.
> 
> Wegziehen habe ich kein Problem mit sobald meine Ausbildung fertig ist.
> 
> ...


sie hat das mit dem HAUS geplant Oo??? also richtig familienplanung oder nur wenn du zu ihr ziehst?
also bevor du wegen einer frau umziehst, solltest du sie gründlich kennenlernen, damit du weisst woran du bist. und damit meine ich auch IRL. 
denn egal wie toll sie ist, du wirst einiges dafür hinter dir lassen müssen. egal wie sehr du dir das jetzt wünschst...

btw, dumme frage, aber habt ihr euch IRL schonmal gesehen ?


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ignorieren weiterschlafen türe zu lassen und so ^^


leichter gesagt als getan



Tearor schrieb:


> wenns nicht anders geht, polizei rufen. war neulich bei meiner freundin da stand ihr (manchmal fast schon stalker-) ex besoffen und pöbelnd dran, halb beschimpfend, halb weinend er brauch sie und so. als er mich gesehen hat ist er durchgedreht und auf sie los (nein nicht auf mich... das muss liebe sein^^) da hab ich ihn fixiert (^^) und die bullerei gerufen... jetzt hat er ne verfügung.
> aber ich verstehe wenn man da als exfreundin selbst nicht so rangeht...


ich hatte schon zu unserem hufschmied gesagt ey wenn du den als gehilfen mitbringst dann kannst nen krankenwagen rufen aber nicht weil der mich niedermachtt sondern ich den



Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Sie ist nicht meine Freundin ich will was von ihr :/
> 
> und wenn sie sagt ich soll sie anrufen mache ich das auch.
> 
> ...


glaub mir doch ich hatte das wie gesagt mit einem typen auch so gemacht begründung siehe irgentwo oben



Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Bin 18 und sie ist 17.
> 
> Wegziehen habe ich kein Problem mit sobald meine Ausbildung fertig ist.
> 
> ...


wie ich auch schon sagte hoffnung das es sich soweit legt das sie "entlich" ihre ruhe hat


----------



## Tearor (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Erstmal überhaupt bei ihr sein :/
> 
> Und jedes WE kann ich mir nicht leisten wenn Zugticket einfach 100€ kostet :/



mitfahrzentrale/mitfahrgelegenheit
sparangebot DB
billigflieger
...fahrrad^^


----------



## Salavora (25. Juni 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> So Papa hat jetzt etwas zeit für euch !
> 
> 
> Was gibts den für weh wehchen
> ...


Hi ho, warum nur kann ich mich nicht an dich erinnern? 
Wahrscheilich weil ich ein mieses Namensgedächtnis habe ^^



Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Eher nein sie hat Ferien ....
> 
> Ich habe ja mit ihr heute früh telefoniert und sie meinte sie schreibt mir in der Mittagspause.
> Das ist halt wieder sowas. Sie hat Ferien und will dass ich sie um 5:30 aufwecke. Dann verspricht sie was und hält es nicht ...


Hm, im Freibad? Beim Aufräumen? Mit der Mutter unterwegs? Handy leer? Handy kein Geld mehr drauf? Handy kaputt? Es gibt soooo viele möglichkeiten.
Immer mit der Ruhe, schlaf mal wieder was aus. sag ihr, dass morgen 5.30 nicht so geht bei dir (außer da stehst du eh immer auf und sollst sie auch aufwecken). 
Wahrscheinlich ist das Handy nur nicht willig was zu senden (siehe obige Gründe) und heute Abend schreibt sie dir und entschuldigt sich.


----------



## Tearor (25. Juni 2008)

aber ich glaube echt fast dass Jenny recht hat... (is ja auch schon erfahren die dame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fast so alt wie ich)

tut mir leid für dich, scheint aber so zu sein. wenn du sei drauf ansprichst wette ich auf "ich wollte dich nicht vor den kopf stossen weil du mir schon viel bedeutest" etc etc...

@jenny, glückwunsch zu der ehrlichkeit über dich selber, trifft man nicht häufig


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Tearor schrieb:


> sie hat das mit dem HAUS geplant Oo??? also richtig familienplanung oder nur wenn du zu ihr ziehst?
> also bevor du wegen einer frau umziehst, solltest du sie gründlich kennenlernen, damit du weisst woran du bist. und damit meine ich auch IRL.
> denn egal wie toll sie ist, du wirst einiges dafür hinter dir lassen müssen. egal wie sehr du dir das jetzt wünschst...
> 
> btw, dumme frage, aber habt ihr euch IRL schonmal gesehen ?



Sie hat alles geplant irgendwie oO

2 Kinder. Aber nicht sofort. Sie will arbeiten gehen (Hab ich kein Prob mit)

Nein haben wir nicht, da es Zeittechnisch unmöglich war bis jetzt und ich kein Geld hatte dank einem Unfall auch waren ihre Eltern n bisschen komisch.

Das ganze fing so an, dass sie zu mir gesagt hat ich muss zu ihr kommen und mit ihr auf den Weihnachtsmarkt in Köln gehen. (Nur solange werde ich es nicht aushalten ohen sie zu sehen)

Und ich bin mir durchaus im klaren was ich hinter mir lassen müsste.

Das wäre dann ein kompletter Neuanfang.

Würde hier auch nicht soviel vermissen. Außer 1-2 Freunde, wobei der eine nach Oberhausen zieht und das damit nicht allzuweit weg wäre ^^


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

fotoooooooooo

salv ich kenn den auch net^^

naja nur wegen dem anrufen da musst dir net so gedanken machen
gibt schlimmeres


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Tearor schrieb:


> mitfahrzentrale/mitfahrgelegenheit
> sparangebot DB
> billigflieger
> ...fahrrad^^




Hmm, da gibts ne Homepage, da kannst du elends viel Mitfahrgelegenheiten finden,
und es kommt halt einfach auch viel billiger, such einfach mal...

Es gibt immer Wege und Mittel sein Ziel zu erreichen!!


----------



## White-Frost (25. Juni 2008)

wisst ihr was? wen ihr das lest hat ichk eine arbeit mehr und mir den rest des tages frei genommen XDD *unter nase reib*


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Hm, im Freibad? Beim Aufräumen? Mit der Mutter unterwegs? Handy leer? Handy kein Geld mehr drauf? Handy kaputt? Es gibt soooo viele möglichkeiten.
> Immer mit der Ruhe, schlaf mal wieder was aus. sag ihr, dass morgen 5.30 nicht so geht bei dir (außer da stehst du eh immer auf und sollst sie auch aufwecken).
> Wahrscheinlich ist das Handy nur nicht willig was zu senden (siehe obige Gründe) und heute Abend schreibt sie dir und entschuldigt sich.



Ich stehe 5:30 immer auf und sie meinte ich solle sie doch kurz wecken wenn ich aufstehe und entschuldigen tut sie sich immer. Finde es halt megakomisch

weil es immer die gleiche antwort ist.


----------



## Tearor (25. Juni 2008)

also hin oder her ob jenny recht hat (manche frauen sind mit 17 auch einfach verwirrt, dh vielleicht hat jenny nicht recht), aber ich rate dir dringend bevor du irgendwas von wegen umzug abcheckst, sie mal IRL kennenzulernen. einfach aus pragmatismus, denn es klingt hart, aber manche menschen können sich (chemisch gesehen) einfach nicht riechen. die chance ist zwar nich so riesig dass sowas passiert da ihr euch ja anscheinend ganz gut kennt, aber kann sein.
Ausserdem kann mir, bei aller liebe fürs WWW, kein mensch erzählen dass man keinen neuen Eindruck gewinnt wenn man jemand in persona trifft.
Es kann ja auch genausogut gut laufen und du weisst nach nem RL treffen "die isses", definitiv, und ausserdem wenn du vor ihr stehst kann sie nicht so rumdrucksen statt zu sagen was is, bzw nicht ans tel gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> fotoooooooooo
> 
> salv ich kenn den auch net^^
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist ich bin ich nenns jetzt süchtig nach ihr.

Ich übersteh keinen Tag wo ich nichts von ihr höre oO

@ Teraror Das ist mir auch klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich halte es einfach nicht aus mein Kopf ist einfach am platzen, weil sich meine Gedanken überschlagen und wenn ich einen abgearbeitet habe tauchen 10.000 andere auf. Deswegen kein Schlaf -> nur stress


----------



## Xelyna (25. Juni 2008)

Ui hab grad gehört dass die neuen s4 Teile gar nicht so ein super riesen Upgrade im Gegensatz zu s3 sein sollen.. hat eigtl jemand mal einen Link wo man sich die ansehn kann? :]


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Tearor schrieb:


> aber ich glaube echt fast dass Jenny recht hat... (is ja auch schon erfahren die dame
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


so bin ich deshalb hab ich auch nen grossen freundeskreis ich kann halt einfach nicht lügen dafür vertraut mir mein freund auch so sehr


----------



## Tearor (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ich bin ich nenns jetzt süchtig nach ihr.
> 
> Ich übersteh keinen Tag wo ich nichts von ihr höre oO



verknallt heisst sowas. nich dass ich dir da was neues erzähle... vergeht auch nciht so schnell, egal was jenny schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn dus durchziehst, beachte meinen post oben ^^


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich stehe 5:30 immer auf und sie meinte ich solle sie doch kurz wecken wenn ich aufstehe und entschuldigen tut sie sich immer. Finde es halt megakomisch
> 
> weil es immer die gleiche antwort ist.



Ich kann dich irgendwie sehr gut verstehen, ich leide schon fast mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Xely, mensch, passt ja jetz gar nich zu Thema dein Post, immer diese Spamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

also eigendlich kann dir hier ja niemand helfen 

es ist durchaus wahr wen sie sagt das es ihr leid tut also das sie es nicht mit absicht macht vllt hat sie zuhause problem auf jedenfall sollte man sich nicht zu fest verlieben ohne eine person vor sich gehabt hat


----------



## Tearor (25. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ui hab grad gehört dass die neuen s4 Teile gar nicht so ein super riesen Upgrade im Gegensatz zu s3 sein sollen.. hat eigtl jemand mal einen Link wo man sich die ansehn kann? :]



ein grösseres update als s3 s2, imo. aber sieh selbst: http://wow.buffed.de/news/5894/wow-die-neu...on-startet-bald
http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=7059.0

aber hier gehts grad um wichtigeres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			
				Jenny84 schrieb:
			
		

> so bin ich deshalb hab ich auch nen grossen freundeskreis ich kann halt einfach nicht lügen dafür vertraut mir mein freund auch so sehr



bin froh dass ich auch so eine gefunden habe... auf der anderen seite ist sie brutal eifersüchtig, aber immerhin weiss sie das selbst und vertraut mir auch... (ja das geht beides^^)


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Tearor schrieb:


> bin froh dass ich auch so eine gefunden habe... auf der anderen seite ist sie brutal eifersüchtig, aber immerhin weiss sie das selbst und vertraut mir auch... (ja das geht beides^^)



Hat sie ne Zwillingsschwester? hrhrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (25. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Xely, mensch, passt ja jetz gar nich zu Thema dein Post, immer diese Spamer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ups stimmt ja.. es ist ja kein WoW Forum, na dann schleich ich mich ma


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ups stimtm ja.. es ist ja kein WoW Forum, na dann schleich ich mich ma



Bleib da, is ja halb so wild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

ich will sie ja nicht wirklich schlecht machen für mich hört sich das halt nur so an

das muss also nicht heissen das das auch so ist bei ihr!


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ups stimtm ja.. es ist ja kein WoW Forum, na dann schleich ich mich ma




^^

mach mal lieber paar "nette" fotos von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

schuldest mir ja noch welche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(

^^

tralala

also irgendwie fehlen mir hier paar beiträge doer ich bin blind^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also eigendlich kann dir hier ja niemand helfen
> 
> es ist durchaus wahr wen sie sagt das es ihr leid tut also das sie es nicht mit absicht macht vllt hat sie zuhause problem auf jedenfall sollte man sich nicht zu fest verlieben ohne eine person vor sich gehabt hat



Ich weiß mir tuts nur gut wenn ich mir etwas von der Seele schreiben kann.

Danke an alle tut mir leid dass ich euch genervt habe :/

Ich hab immer ein fünkchen hoffnung und werde es klar versuchen.

Ich respektiere auch deine Meinung Jenny und du bist ehrlich, deswegen bist du mir sympathisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich kann es nicht mit mir vereinbaren wenn ich nichts versuche :/


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich weiß mir tuts nur gut wenn ich mir etwas von der Seele schreiben kann.
> 
> Danke an alle tut mir leid dass ich euch genervt habe :/
> 
> ...


ist schon okay immer wieder gerne wie eben schon gesagt für mich hört es sich nur danach an das muss aber nicht so sein!


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

oO Buffed goes English:

Hello Slavery,

i wrote something into your guestbook.

Greetings

Das war die Nachricht grade, ahhhh schön langsam krieg ich Angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Sleepy, mach dir kein Kopf, du nervst hier keinen, und Natsu meinte das nich so...

Don´t forget:   Niemals den Sand in den Kopf stecken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich weiß mir tuts nur gut wenn ich mir etwas von der Seele schreiben kann.
> 
> Danke an alle tut mir leid dass ich euch genervt habe :/
> 
> ...




also ne ich meinte halt das wir halt zu wenig wissen um dir da genau zu helfen vllt hat sie ja probleme zuhause vllt muss halt mit ihr mal darüber reden wie das weiter gehen soll und so

habe net gesagt das du nervst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Was is denn jetz los?^^

Is nur Englisch, ich bein kein Alien, wirklich, so reden die auf der Insel, ich tu euch nichts, könnt wieder rauskommen xD


----------



## Tearor (25. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Don´t forget:   Niemals den Sand in den Kopf stecken!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und wenn dir die Scheisse bis zum Hals steht:
Kopf nicht hängen lassen!


(kalauer inc^^)


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Tearor schrieb:


> und wenn dir die Scheisse bis zum Hals steht:
> Kopf nicht hängen lassen!
> 
> 
> (kalauer inc^^)







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Zum Glück in 30 Minuten Feierabend wenigstens etwas positives ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Was is denn jetz los?^^
> 
> Is nur Englisch, ich bein kein Alien, wirklich, so reden die auf der Insel, ich tu euch nichts, könnt wieder rauskommen xD


wenn man sich den spruch zu dem bild in deiner sig vorstellt dann muss ich lachen da kommt mir direkt eine szene von nem film (weiss aber leider nichtmehr wie der heisst) in den kopf


----------



## Salavora (25. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> fotoooooooooo
> 
> salv ich kenn den auch net^^
> 
> ...


Es is auch scohn wieder weg wie es scheint ^^



White-Frost schrieb:


> wisst ihr was? wen ihr das lest hat ichk eine arbeit mehr und mir den rest des tages frei genommen XDD *unter nase reib*


BÖSE!


Immer positiv denken ! 



Könnt ihr mir mal erklären, warum eine Oper (wie z.b. die Rheinoper) genau DIE Sitze an was weiß ich wen weiterverkauft die ich haben will??? (bzw. meine Eltern wollen).
Nirgends krieg ich Karten für West Side Story in der Reihe 17... *grrrr*


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wenn man sich den spruch zu dem bild in deiner sig vorstellt dann muss ich lachen da kommt mir direkt eine szene von nem film (weiss aber leider nichtmehr wie der heisst) in den kopf






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladislaus (25. Juni 2008)

Tag ihr...


SO ICH BIN KURZ VOR DEM DURCHDREHEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ich kann net mehr hier in diesem verkackten büro ^^ das ist so verdammt abartig heiss hier =S und das beste ich darf keine kurzen hosen tragen und klimaanlage haben wir hier auch keine... und langweile hab ich auch, nichts los hier =) bäääähhhh hilfe ich dreh jetzt dann durch...

PLEASE need help von euch... und es geht noch so lange bis ich hier raus kann ich mein kühles auto =)

also was kann ich auf die schnelle machen, damit es mir nicht mehr so heiss ist =)

besten dank und so (und noch sry für caps und die vielen ausrufezeichen, aber die sind gerechtfertigt, denn ich bin ech kurz vor dem kolaps ^^)

ende =)


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Es is auch scohn wieder weg wie es scheint ^^
> 
> 
> BÖSE!
> ...


so ists meistens

freu mich schon auf dienstag da geh ich mit meinem freund in die vorprämiere von dem film hancock
karten schon bestellt und liegen zu hause auf dem tisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> Tag ihr...
> 
> 
> SO ICH BIN KURZ VOR DEM DURCHDREHEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


öhhhhhhhh nix... eis essen.... durchzug machen so wie wir hier


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> Tag ihr...
> 
> 
> SO ICH BIN KURZ VOR DEM DURCHDREHEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Das kenne ich 25°C hier -.-

Und in meinem Auto ist es noch heißer es gibt keine Schattenparkplätze :/


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Das kenne ich 25°C hier -.-
> 
> Und in meinem Auto ist es noch heißer es gibt keine Schattenparkplätze :/


bei uns schon dann muss man aber direkt unter bäumen parken und das ist das ganze auto voller harz das kann ich ja gar nicht leiden aber besser wie ein backofen als auto zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladislaus (25. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> öhhhhhhhh nix... eis essen.... durchzug machen so wie wir hier




bringt nix... =S ich bin am verzweifeln.. will in den see springen =) am liebsten ^^

naja eisessen, darf net weg hier... bäähh

naja sonst wer einen guten vorschlag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Ladislaus (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Das kenne ich 25°C hier -.-
> 
> Und in meinem Auto ist es noch heißer es gibt keine Schattenparkplätze :/




lol wären es 25 °C hier ginge es ja noch... draussen an der prallen sonne ist es schon 30 °C aber hier im büro noch einiges wärmer ^^

zum glück ist mein auto unter dem baum, und die klimaanlage dann voll auf "low" und vollgas kühlen =)

es soll jetzt 17.20 sein ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

bei uns bringt der durchzug was aber auch nur wenn die luft ein wenig geht


----------



## Ladislaus (25. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> bei uns bringt der durchzug was aber auch nur wenn die luft ein wenig geht




wie warm habt ihr den so =) ?

lg


----------



## Salavora (25. Juni 2008)

Bei mir ists nicht so heiß derzeit. nur schwül..........


----------



## Scrätcher (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Zum Glück in 30 Minuten Feierabend wenigstens etwas positives ^^



Verzeih mir wenn ich nicht alles gelesen hab (wäre ja wahnsinnig die ganzen Seiten von heute zu lesen) aber dennoch will ich dir eins sagen:

Der Zweifel am Siege rechtfertigt nicht die Aufgabe des Kampfes!!

Männer und Frauen denken unterschiedlich!! Manchmal ist es für einen Mann absolut irrational warum eine Frau so handelt wie sie es tut! Und wenn man es als Mann genauso machen würde, hätte man wahrscheinlich schon längst die Höchststrafe verhängt bekommen!^^

Egal! Du hängst an ihr?? Dann kämpf dafür!! Den: 

Wenn du deine Träume leben willst, so richte dich nach ihnen!

Wenn du glaubst sie ist die richtigte so prüfe mit Herz UND Verstand! Wenn eins von beidem Alarm schlägt, solltest du dein Handeln überdenken und die Konsequenzen ziehen. Ansonsten kämpfe kämpfe kämpfe! Sonst wirst du es später ewig bereuen, dass du nicht weißt ob es was geworden wäre!

MfG

Scratch


----------



## Caveman1979 (25. Juni 2008)

jetzt ist der Papa aber sehr Traurig ich entnehme den zeilen hier das es heute gar keinen patch gibt nur die s4 beginnt!

Da sollten doch ab heute meine ganzen twinks reiten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So zur Strafe gehn jetzt alle kinder sofort in ihr Zimmer licht und rechner aus!Ihr seid daran schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

keine ahnung merk das aber gerade nicht so weil hier wieder durchzug ist


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Verzeih mir wenn ich nicht alles gelesen hab (wäre ja wahnsinnig die ganzen Seiten von heute zu lesen) aber dennoch will ich dir eins sagen:
> 
> Der Zweifel am Siege rechtfertigt nicht die Aufgabe des Kampfes!!
> 
> ...


Am Anfang kann man den Verstand nicht hören

Danke für den Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I'm looking at you through the glass
Don't know how much time has passed
Oh God it feels like forever
But no one ever tells you that forever feels like home
Sitting all alone inside your head

Cause I'm looking at you through the glass
Don't know how much time has passed
All I know is that it feels like forever
No one ever tells you that forever feels like home
Sitting all alone inside your head

How do you feel? That is the question
But I forget you don't expect an easy answer
When something like a soul becomes initialized
And folded up like paper dolls and little notes
You can't expect a bit of hope
So while you're outside looking in
Describing what you see
Remember what you're staring at is me

'Cause I'm looking at you through the glass
Don't know how much time has passed
All I know is that it feels like forever
but No one ever tells you that forever feels like home
Sitting all alone inside your head

How much is real?
So much to question
An epidemic of the mannequins
contaminating everything
We thought came from the heart
But never did right from the start
Just listen to the noises
Before you tell yourself
It's just a different scene
Remember it's just different from what you've seen

I'm looking at you through the glass
Don't know how much time has passed
And all I know is that it feels like forever

But no one ever tells you that forever feels like home
Sitting all alone inside your head

'Cause I'm looking at you through the glass
Don't know how much time has passed
And all I know is that it feels like forever
But no one ever tells you that forever feels like home
Sitting all alone inside your head

And it's the stars
The stars that shine for you
And it's the stars
The stars that lie to you, yeah ah
And it's the stars
The stars that shine for you
And it's the stars
The stars that lie to you, yeah ah

I'm looking at you through the glass
Don't know how much time has passed
Oh God it feels like forever
But no one ever tells you that forever feels like home
Sitting all alone inside your head

'Cause I'm looking at you through the glass
Don't know how much time has passed
All I know is that it feels like forever
But no one ever tells you that forever feels like home
Sitting all alone inside your head

And it's the stars
The stars that shine for you, yeah ah
And it's the stars
The stars that lie to you, yeah ah
And it's the stars
The stars that shine for you, yeah ah
And its's the stars
The stars that lie to you, yeah yeah

Oh when the stars
Oh when the stars they lie.


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> jetzt ist der Papa aber sehr Traurig ich entnehme den zeilen hier das es heute gar keinen patch gibt nur die s4 beginnt!
> 
> Da sollten doch ab heute meine ganzen twinks reiten können
> 
> ...


hab ich was verpasst oder kennt den hier irgentwenn von euch?
ich kenn den nicht


----------



## Salavora (25. Juni 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> jetzt ist der Papa aber sehr Traurig ich entnehme den zeilen hier das es heute gar keinen patch gibt nur die s4 beginnt!
> 
> Da sollten doch ab heute meine ganzen twinks reiten können
> 
> ...


Armer Kerl. Rechner .. was? .. aus?... was ist das? na ja, egal *weiter S4 Zeugs kauft* ;-)

Na ja, eher *weiter FH Vorlesung hört*


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hab ich was verpasst oder kennt den hier irgentwenn von euch?
> ich kenn den nicht



Keine Ahnung oO


----------



## Slavery (25. Juni 2008)

Meine Lieben,

ich packs, drückt die Daumen das Deutschland gewinnt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab morgen Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sleepy sry, aber ich kann keine GB-Einträge mehr schreiben, Buffed kackt voll ab...

Bye Bye!


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Meine Lieben,
> 
> ich packs, drückt die Daumen das Deutschland gewinnt!
> 
> ...



Np viel Spass heute Abend und Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis Freitag dann cu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (25. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hab ich was verpasst oder kennt den hier irgentwenn von euch?
> ich kenn den nicht




die Eigenen Kinder wenden sich ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepy hör auf trübsal zu blasen es gibt so viele dinge wo es sich zu leben lohnt und an denen man freude haben kann, klar dazu gehört auch die liebe aber es ist nicht alles

geniesse dein leben du bist erst 18.
klar mir giengs auch oft scheisse aber ich hab nie den kopf hängen lassen damit machst du dich nur selber kaputt


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> die Eigenen Kinder wenden sich ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wer bist den du?
muss man dich kennen?

irgentwie verwirrst du mich mit deinen beiträgen


----------



## Caveman1979 (25. Juni 2008)

Kennen nein!
Lieben ja!

lockere nur etwas meine stimmung hoffe das nehmt ihr (du) mir nicht übel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahldohr (25. Juni 2008)

Hi ihrz,
kann es sein, das die wow-europe seite down is?
Muss da dringend rauf aber kann nich...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw: Sind die Server schon oben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-ahl


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Kennen nein!
> Lieben ja!
> 
> lockere nur etwas meine stimmung hoffe das nehmt ihr (du) mir nicht übel!
> ...


nein es verwirrte mich nur ein wenig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Danke nochmal an alle ich mache jetzt Feierabend falle fast vom Stuhl.

Bis morgen bye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Ahldohr schrieb:


> Hi ihrz,
> kann es sein, das die wow-europe seite down is?
> Muss da dringend rauf aber kann nich...
> 
> ...


server sind glaub ich oben und wow seite war oder ist noch down


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Danke nochmal an alle ich mache jetzt Feierabend falle fast vom Stuhl.
> 
> Bis morgen bye
> 
> ...


bye bis morgen


----------



## Caveman1979 (25. Juni 2008)

Ja aber nochmal zu meiner feststellung habe ich mich geirrt das es schon heute den neuen patch geben sollte?

Und weiß wer wann es ihn gibt?


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

leider keine ahnung hatte die letzten tag meinen rechner nicht an und hier im forum wird ja auch viel spekuliert


----------



## Ahldohr (25. Juni 2008)

ahhh ich muss auf die site... xD
Aber thx for info.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ja heute sollte "nur" s4 anfangen.


----------



## Ruven (25. Juni 2008)

ich bin ma wech da ich sonst noch heulkrämpfe bekomm...
Xely will mich ja au nich!


----------



## Caveman1979 (25. Juni 2008)

Nagut ich werde mich auch auf mein gespann setzen die pferde peitschen und richung meiner ranch reiten!

Viel spaß euch noch.


Cu


----------



## Scrätcher (25. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> ich bin ma wech da ich sonst noch heulkrämpfe bekomm...
> Xely will mich ja au nich!



Hm.... Xelys Pingu-Ganker-Strichliste ist größer als meine..... ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> ich bin ma wech da ich sonst noch heulkrämpfe bekomm...
> Xely will mich ja au nich!


du willst ja nur von mir gedrückt werden weil sonst anscheinend niemand mehr hier is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

so ich mach jetzt auch feierabend und fahre bei meine pferdies
bye bis morgen


----------



## Scrätcher (25. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> du willst ja nur von mir gedrückt werden weil sonst anscheinend niemand mehr hier is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nix da! Ihr seid nicht alleine! Und dementsprechend kannste ihn hier nicht "unbeobachtet" erlegen!!

Hört auf mir die ganzen Pingus wegzufarmen!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (25. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Nix da! Ihr seid nicht alleine! Und dementsprechend kannste ihn hier nicht "unbeobachtet" erlegen!!
> 
> Hört auf mir die ganzen Pingus wegzufarmen!!!!
> 
> ...


nein nein würd ich nie tun ich bin unparteisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (25. Juni 2008)

Heh, geht doch noch nich talle, muss auch noch 30min aushalten! ;-)


----------



## Ladislaus (25. Juni 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Heh, geht doch noch nich talle, muss auch noch 30min aushalten! ;-)




und ich noch 45 mins... dann kann ich zusammenräumen, und dann ist dann mal 17.30 und ich darf ich den feierabend entgleiten ^^

lg


----------



## Taras (25. Juni 2008)

Zum Thread kann ich nur sagen "Mimimi"


----------



## Salavora (25. Juni 2008)

Taras schrieb:


> Zum Thread kann ich nur sagen "Mimimi"


Haste sehr lange gesucht, bis du das in einem Thread schreiben konntest ? 
Oder schreibst dus überall rein wo dir das Thread Thema nicht gefällt?

So, bin dann weg, wir machen was eher schluss! *freu*!


----------



## Arben (25. Juni 2008)

Taras ---> FAIL

ich mag den threat =D


----------



## Scrätcher (25. Juni 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Taras ---> FAIL
> 
> ich mag den threat =D



Geh auf ne Party irgendwo steht immer einer im Eck und sagt:"Die Party ist sch***!!"

Liegt es an der Party? Oder daran das er sich nicht amüsieren kann?

Wir sollten Taras mal darüber befragen.....


----------



## Lungentorpedo (25. Juni 2008)

hmmm bananen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahldohr (25. Juni 2008)

Langsam verzweifel ich... Bei mir wird die wow-europe site immernoch nich geladen... >.<
Blizz tut was, pls.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taras (26. Juni 2008)

Jetzt beschweren sich Spammer in einem Spamthread das ein Spammer spammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dim (26. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (27. Juni 2008)

LOL @ Bild

Hmm, kein Mittwoch, trotzdem grad kein Login möglich ... geht es nur mir so? >.<


----------



## egge (27. Juni 2008)

bei mri auch


----------



## Saji (27. Juni 2008)

noizycat schrieb:


> LOL @ Bild
> 
> Hmm, kein Mittwoch, trotzdem grad kein Login möglich ... geht es nur mir so? >.<


Nein, ich leide mit dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tut aber gut zu hören, dass es noch anderen so geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druda (27. Juni 2008)

nope, bei mir auch so ^^
spielen wohl zu viele im BG rum wegen S2 und deshalb Server kick -.-


----------



## diggidie (27. Juni 2008)

kann mich leider nur anschliessen


----------



## -sonixx- (27. Juni 2008)

Guldan ist auch weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (27. Juni 2008)

Naja, dann erzählt mal, was ihr so den ganzen Tag gemacht habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich für meinen Teil war Geld verdienen... und das bei 29°C im Laden. D:


Edit: Accountverwaltung geht auch nicht, falls es wen interessiert. ^^


----------



## -sonixx- (27. Juni 2008)

Dim schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


geil. die arme sau dort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roktarius (27. Juni 2008)

Hui wieviele Seiten es hierzu schon gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sky4u (27. Juni 2008)

Puh gut das es noch andere so geht, kann auch nicht einloggen. dann vll später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -sonixx- (27. Juni 2008)

shit, doch RL machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morbusdei (27. Juni 2008)

auch auf alleria kein einloggen möglich!


----------



## Sammies (27. Juni 2008)

Shit und sowas passiert immer dann wenn kein Fussball in der Glotze ist xDDDDD


----------



## TheLostProphet (27. Juni 2008)

So´n Mist und dabei fahr ich doch morgen in Urlaub.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

NEEEEEEEEEED Server!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wag es ja fast nicht zu fragen, aber ist irgendwer von Nazjatar hier? xD

Blubb


Ole ole inwischen hängt er erst bei "Verbindung herstellen"


----------



## Morbusdei (27. Juni 2008)

könnt ihr mal versuchen, ob ihr euch im offiziellen forum einloggen könnt, das funzt bei mir auch nicht!


----------



## Saji (27. Juni 2008)

Morbusdei schrieb:


> könnt ihr mal versuchen, ob ihr euch im offiziellen forum einloggen könnt, das funzt bei mir auch nicht!


Man kann sich zur Zeit generell nicht einloggen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zordic (27. Juni 2008)

das hat sicher was mit disem neuen Authentication Tool zu tun.
warschl wird das grade auf die Account Server gespielt.


----------



## Saji (27. Juni 2008)

Zordic schrieb:


> das hat sicher was mit disem neuen Authentication Tool zu tun.
> warschl wird das grade auf die Account Server gespielt.


Ohne Ankündigung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (27. Juni 2008)

IST HEUTE MITTWOCH? NEIN!

Spamt die tausend anderen Threads voll... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (27. Juni 2008)

ja hamm'wer denn schon Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zordic (27. Juni 2008)

> Ohne Ankündigung? stop.gif



http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml...articleId=28154

€:


> Der Blizzard Authenticator wird weltweit zum ersten Mal am kommenden Wochenende auf dem Worldwide Invitational 2008 in Paris, Frankreich, angeboten werden.



steht in den news auf der blizz hp.
ich sag jetzt nich dass es definitiv daran liegt, dass man sich nich einloggen kann, aber könnte ja gut sein.


----------



## Saji (27. Juni 2008)

Zordic schrieb:


> http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml...articleId=28154


Super, da steht aber nirgends, wann und ob etwas an den LogIn-Servern gemacht werden muss. Außerdem denke ich, dass Blizz das "ingame" angekündigt hätte, wenn sie die Server offline nehmen müssten (Ganz davon abgesehen, dass sie das dann wohl auch eher "Nachts" machen würden).


----------



## Terrorprime (27. Juni 2008)

Saji schrieb:


> Super, da steht aber nirgends, wann und ob etwas an den LogIn-Servern gemacht werden muss. Außerdem denke ich, dass Blizz das "ingame" angekündigt hätte, wenn sie die Server offline nehmen müssten (Ganz davon abgesehen, dass sie das dann wohl auch eher "Nachts" machen würden).




so ein mist, da geht man die ganze woche knüppeln und freut sich auf einen freien Freitag abend und dann geht nichts! kann man sowas nicht in der woche machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da wo die spielen, die eh nicht arbeiten müssen, sollen die doch drunter leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -sonixx- (27. Juni 2008)

ach man, das geht ja immer noch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebuza (28. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ggg


----------



## FoolsTome (1. Juli 2008)

/push 

:>


----------



## xemmit14 (1. Juli 2008)

Muhaha morgen wieder bis 11uhr wartungsarbeiten da werden wir wohl wieder paar seiten voll kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArschVomDienst (1. Juli 2008)

Jup morgen wieder warten...


----------



## CritYou (2. Juli 2008)

erster


----------



## ultima1990 (2. Juli 2008)

so server ist down


----------



## ultima1990 (2. Juli 2008)

mhm schade 2ter


----------



## CritYou (2. Juli 2008)

ultima1990 schrieb:


> mhm schade 2ter



Muhahaah Madmortem, is offline! 

And iam ERSTER


----------



## ultima1990 (2. Juli 2008)

mhm wir beide sind so freaks von madmortem


----------



## ultima1990 (2. Juli 2008)

dafür auf der neuen seite erster


----------



## CritYou (2. Juli 2008)

ultima1990 schrieb:


> dafür auf der neuen seite erster



Borr du doppelposter


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (2. Juli 2008)

tja wies aussieht werden grade die russischen server hinzugefügt .. -.- das ist doch ein grund zur freude -.-


----------



## Arben (2. Juli 2008)

Ich bin auch total happy, im BG waren eh nur noch Bots.

Nuja, ich hau mich ma in die Falle, gute nacht.


----------



## Baldoran (2. Juli 2008)

klasse...
stehen in tdm vor kael´thas und zack sind die server down ...
wie ich sowas hasse...


----------



## ultima1990 (2. Juli 2008)

naja ich mache jetzt mal was sinnvolles und gehe schlafen


----------



## ultima1990 (2. Juli 2008)

so gute nacht ihrs


----------



## CritYou (2. Juli 2008)

ultima1990 schrieb:


> so gute nacht ihrs



Deine doppelpost ej, ich glaubs net hahaha XD


----------



## n3tch3r (2. Juli 2008)

juhten aaabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rojan (2. Juli 2008)

muuuuuuh, ich wollt twinken -.-


----------



## n3tch3r (2. Juli 2008)

und ich werd jetzt mich noch für 4 stündchen aufs ohr legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (2. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen ihr Buffies!
Und wieder ist ne Woche um und heute ist auch noch meine mündliche Matheprüfung dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gibt es etwas besseren als dafür heute überhaupt aufzustehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße


----------



## TvP1981 (2. Juli 2008)

Guten morgen, glatt vergessen dass die Server noch down sind *grummel*


----------



## rofldiepofl (2. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen!


----------



## Crash_hunter (2. Juli 2008)

TvP1981 schrieb:


> Guten morgen, glatt vergessen dass die Server noch down sind *grummel*


mehr brauch ich auch net saagen^^


----------



## Moktheshock (2. Juli 2008)

Moooiiiinnn  *Kaffee und Brötchen auspack*


----------



## Likechees (2. Juli 2008)

moin


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Moooiiiinnn  *Kaffee und Brötchen auspack*


morgen ^^ *brötchen stibitz*


----------



## Sonsbecker (2. Juli 2008)

guten morgen liebe kunden.

auch wenn sie der meinung sind, 14 tage, und damit erneut anstehende wartungsarbeiten, die erst letzten mittwoch ausgeführt worden sind, dürften erst am nächsten mittwoch vergangen sein und neu angesetzt werden, so teilen wir ihen mit, daß dieses aus folgenden gründen nicht der fall ist:

a: bei uns, also blizzard, gehen die uhren einfach anders. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

b: wir haben wochen a 3,5 tage eingeführt, dieses aber im spielbetrieb nicht implementiert. dieses hat den vorteil, daß wir nun bei unserm 2-wöchigen rythmus der wartungsarbeiten bleiben können, dieses euch aber jede woche betrifft. ferne können wir zum 1.7. eines jedes jahres schon die neuigkeiten für das kommende jahr präsentieren, somit ist z.B. heute schon der 4.1.2009.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sollten sie mit dieser entscheidung nicht einverstanden sein, so zögern sie nicht, erneut kontakt mit uns aufzunehmen und uns dieses problem erneut zu melden. Wir werden versuchen, dieses zu ihrer zufriedenheit zu lösen.

UND nun - MOIN zusammen

(_______________________)² Kaffee auf den Tisch und Croissants §§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

morgen

hoffentlich tauchen nicht schon wieder die auf die aller 5 sek schreien die server sind down wann gehn die wieder on

das hat letzte woche schon genervt!


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> morgen
> 
> hoffentlich tauchen nicht schon wieder die auf die aller 5 sek schreien die server sind down wann gehn die wieder on
> 
> das hat letzte woche schon genervt!



jop 

aber heute sollte die server eignedlich nur kurz down sein 

ach ja guten morgen und brötchen hinstel


----------



## Sonsbecker (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> morgen
> 
> hoffentlich tauchen nicht schon wieder die auf die aller 5 sek schreien die server sind down wann gehn die wieder on
> 
> das hat letzte woche schon genervt!



die wirst du hier wohl solange ertragen müssen bis es der letzte hirni auch kapiert hat - aber da ein hirni des kapierens meistens nicht mächtig ist  - wetten wir lieber ob es mehr oder weniger als 20 threads sein werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (2. Juli 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> guten morgen liebe kunden.
> 
> auch wenn sie der meinung sind, 14 tage, und damit erneut anstehende wartungsarbeiten, die erst letzten mittwoch ausgeführt worden sind, dürften erst am nächsten mittwoch vergangen sein und neu angesetzt werden, so teilen wir ihen mit, daß dieses aus folgenden gründen nicht der fall ist:
> 
> ...




Wenn blizzard alles ändert ^^ kühlen sie die Server nun mit Tee und nicht mehr mit Kaffee^^


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

*brötchen zähl* O_O das müssen mindestens 500 stück sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (2. Juli 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> guten morgen liebe kunden.
> 
> auch wenn sie der meinung sind, 14 tage, und damit erneut anstehende wartungsarbeiten, die erst letzten mittwoch ausgeführt worden sind, dürften erst am nächsten mittwoch vergangen sein und neu angesetzt werden, so teilen wir ihen mit, daß dieses aus folgenden gründen nicht der fall ist:
> 
> ...


hihi wo haste den dass geklaut??


----------



## Sonsbecker (2. Juli 2008)

sowas macht man selber  - aus lauter ärger darüber das nun zwei wochen schon nach einer um sind * grummel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (2. Juli 2008)

hihi

btw server sind wieder oben, ich gehe twinken


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

garnich *heul*
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/serverstatus/index.html


----------



## Cyringsoul (2. Juli 2008)

Moin zusammen ... 

soo..wo waren die Brötchen??? *umgugg*

stellt schon wer Kaffee zur Verfügung? *mal vorsorglich hinstell*

und wen darf ich nun vollflamen, weil mir auffällt, daß die Server schon wieder down sind? *fiesgrins*

hehe... Freiwillige vor ...Jalla!


GreetZz dat Cry


----------



## Crash_hunter (2. Juli 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> garnich *heul*
> http://www.wow-europe.com/de/serverstatus/index.html


hehe nene nur bei dir net^^


----------



## Moktheshock (2. Juli 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> hihi
> 
> btw server sind wieder oben, ich gehe twinken



ich wette das grad gut 73% des boards enttäuscht versucht haben sich einzuloggen^^


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> die wirst du hier wohl solange ertragen müssen bis es der letzte hirni auch kapiert hat - aber da ein hirni des kapierens meistens nicht mächtig ist  - wetten wir lieber ob es mehr oder weniger als 20 threads sein werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wobei ich dann immer die texte von den mods witzig finde.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> *brötchen zähl* O_O das müssen mindestens 500 stück sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




meien sind die besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soul6 (2. Juli 2008)

na endlich hab ich meinen lieblingsthread gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also wieder mittwoch und alle warten auf das go 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

na dann viel spass dabei, weil ich leider in´s büro muss

lg
randy


----------



## Sonsbecker (2. Juli 2008)

am besten sind die brötchen von

*beknackt und backt*

oder wie das heisst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

soul6 schrieb:


> na endlich hab ich meinen lieblingsthread gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und wir sind schon im büro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## selftitled (2. Juli 2008)

Wie isn das eigentlich? Kommt heut schon der neue Patch?


----------



## Cyringsoul (2. Juli 2008)

selftitled schrieb:


> Wie isn das eigentlich? Kommt heut schon der neue Patch?



nöö... glaubsch net... sonst wird das ja angekündigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (2. Juli 2008)

wozu die arbeiten ? der patch wirds nicht sein die russischen server werden wohl net soo lange brauchen und ansosnten ?

naja bei mir waren heute  glaub 5/10 schamanen mobs im schatenmondtal buggy aber naja ^^


----------



## Moktheshock (2. Juli 2008)

Ganz klar warum die Server solang down sind^^ Die High-contentbosse sind auf Klassenfahrt^^


----------



## Matty265 (2. Juli 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Die High-contentbosse sind auf Klassenfahrt^^


*sprudel*
ZOMFG
Göttlich xD


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (2. Juli 2008)

hab heute meinen ersten char auf 70 gebracht.. was interessieren mich die "highcontent bosse" xD


----------



## Cyringsoul (2. Juli 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Ganz klar warum die Server solang down sind^^ Die High-contentbosse sind auf Klassenfahrt^^



^^ richtig.... und sie spielen zum Abschluß Poker auf der "streng geheimen Insel"

muahahaha   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

es ist jetzt schon so scheisse heiss hier
ideales wetter für im schwimmbad rum zu gammeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (2. Juli 2008)

Einen wunderschönen Guten Morgen liebe Pinguin Gemeinde, liebe pöse Pingu Ganker und alle "Ahhhhh wann is'n der Server wieder da" schreier.. ^^

Dann mach ich mal eben 'nen Tischchen: "3---2---1---*zauber*wusel* - ? Wieso klappt's net? Ach stimmt, ich bin 'nen Druid xD

*Frühstück von McDoof innen Channel stell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

N schönen guten morgen wünsch ich


----------



## TobiL (2. Juli 2008)

moiiinZen 

das wetter is gut
meine laune bestens drauf
was kanns schöneres geben?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

TobiL schrieb:


> moiiinZen
> 
> das wetter is gut
> meine laune bestens drauf
> ...


schwimmbad statt arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyringsoul (2. Juli 2008)

TobiL schrieb:


> moiiinZen
> 
> das wetter is gut
> meine laune bestens drauf
> ...




mir fallen da ganz fix noch paar Sachen ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> es ist jetzt schon so scheisse heiss hier
> ideales wetter für im schwimmbad rum zu gammeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja noch ist es ja nicht so heiss


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> mir fallen da ganz fix noch paar Sachen ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du verstautes ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> schwimmbad statt arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das gemein ich muss arbeiten und du schreibst was von schwimmbad  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

die meisten hier arbeiten grad ....


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Ich sitz hier in arbeit rum und ihr schreibt was über schwimmbad und "anderen schönen Sachen" man man man...
Ich geb wieder ne runde Caffee aus *Caffee machen geht*


----------



## Huntaaa (2. Juli 2008)

Find das au net schick hier von Schwimmbad zu erzählen ...  wie gemein *heul*


Naja... bin auch mal auf der Suche nach Kaffee und mal schauen, was die Kantine heute hergibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyringsoul (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du verstautes ding
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*rofl* *pfeif*....was DU schon wieder denkst.. neey neey neey 

ich dachte da eher an Blumen gießen... Fenster putzen ... usw usw *heiligenscheinzurechtrück*


GreetZz dat Cry


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich sitz hier in arbeit rum und ihr schreibt was über schwimmbad und "anderen schönen Sachen" man man man...
> Ich geb wieder ne runde Caffee aus *Caffee machen geht*


seehr nais .. gief 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

btw: imba spec für druiden:
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/t...050000000000000
die null acht fünfzehn-skillung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KunQ (2. Juli 2008)

Herrlich, sitze grad am Pool mit Laptop und Fruhstücke, wasser hat noch fast 19 Grad, werd wohl gleich ne runde Schwimmen gehen und was macht ihr grad so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (2. Juli 2008)

Guten morgen an euch alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (2. Juli 2008)

GuMo ihr lieben Liebenden!

NAAAAAAAAAAAATSSSSSSSSUUUUUUUUUUU komm her du alter rammler *hüpf spring freu*


----------



## Der Orc (2. Juli 2008)

einen wunderschönen guten morgen, hachja schön bei 27° im zimmer sitzen und raus auf den spielplatz/park sehen, die vögel zwitschern und den raumlüfter surren hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (2. Juli 2008)

Frei nach GBO: "Ach ist das warm - Ich glaub ich zock heute in kurzen Hosen" xD


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

So Kaffee is fertig *aufn tisch stell* bedient euch
Mal schaun obs heut besser wird wie letzte woche mit den ganzen wow spammern^^


----------



## xemmit14 (2. Juli 2008)

Omg sind nichtmal alle Realms down? Oo dannn hätten die Gilneas auch online lassen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyringsoul (2. Juli 2008)

xemmit14 schrieb:


> Omg sind nichtmal alle Realms down? Oo dannn hätten die Gilneas auch online lassen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




er war ca 5 sek on ..dann machte es "wuuusch"


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

holy crap, ein englischer server wird auf der serverstatusseite online angezeigt ! ^^


----------



## Mishra (2. Juli 2008)

*TasseKaffeenimmt* dankö :O)

mag jemand nen Keks?


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Oh ich mag Kekse !!! So ham ma bald alles *noch n kuchen in den offen schieb und kalte getränke ausn kühlschrank hol* bald is des festmal serviert hmm


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

lol klicke grad so auf einloggen...auf einmal will der auf nen russischen server connecten...wtf? o_O


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

ja dan hop geht alle auf dem server spielen die die auf nen server warten

ist oke Ruven konnte dich deine Frau noch net stillen?^^

man man man -.-


----------



## Cyringsoul (2. Juli 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> holy crap, ein englischer server wird auf der serverstatusseite online angezeigt ! ^^



*fg* bei mir gibt es atm nur 

? ... PVP ... offline
??...Normal....offline
??...Normal....offline


das wars...weder Deutsch/Englisch etc.. hihi... ich nehme an, da hat was wunderbar geklappt


----------



## xemmit14 (2. Juli 2008)

Bei mir gibt es jetzt erstma Cola-Korn von gestern zum wach werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> *fg* bei mir gibt es atm nur
> 
> ? ... PVP ... offline
> ??...Normal....offline
> ...


jo dat sind die russischen server, lol
btw meine auf der blizz hp die serverliste^^
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/serverstatus/index.html


----------



## Vercon (2. Juli 2008)

Leute, macht euch doch keine gedanken, welcher Server ON ist oder nicht.

Genießt einfach mal die Sonne, entspannt bzw. macht eure Arbeit und lasst mal die Server Seite ganz in ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wette, das tut echt gut - Mal ein paar Stunden nix mit farmen, Mobs, Gold, raids, Instanzen oder Daylies zu tun haben *gg*


----------



## xemmit14 (2. Juli 2008)

Ach guten morgen vercon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 problem is nur bei mir scheint grad nicht die sonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich wach lieber die nachbarn auf und spiel bissl fußball im zimmer xD


----------



## Cyringsoul (2. Juli 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Leute, macht euch doch keine gedanken, welcher Server ON ist oder nicht.
> 
> Genießt einfach mal die Sonne, entspannt bzw. macht eure Arbeit und lasst mal die Server Seite ganz in ruhe
> 
> ...




wir werden alle stääärrbbääännnn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*achtung..das war reine ironie*


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

über was sollte man sich den gedanken machen ach ja über Ruven der spinnt seit gestern rum


----------



## Vercon (2. Juli 2008)

xemmit14 schrieb:


> Ach guten morgen vercon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




LOL ^^ Guten Morgen Xemmit. Dann zimmer mal für mich ein mit in die Topfpflanzen xD


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> *achtung..das war reine ironie*



lügneeer

beweise???


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Tut dem körper auch besser wie wow spielen^^ zumindest deinem den von den nachbarn wohl weniger...


----------



## Kolamar (2. Juli 2008)

Kommt heute eigentlich der neue Patch?


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html;j...45389&sid=3 <- klicken ^^
hahahhahaha


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

Kolamar schrieb:


> Kommt heute eigentlich der neue Patch?


nö^^


----------



## Cyringsoul (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lügneeer
> 
> beweise???




wenn schon denn schon lügnerIN ... also soviel zeit muß einfach sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## woggly4 (2. Juli 2008)

Ach verdammt, da ist man schon so doof, und steht eine Stunde zu früh auf und dann ist das auch noch an einem Mittwoch. 

Verdammt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen.. ihr könnt gut lachen ich konnte wegen meinen Nachbarn die Nacht nicht schlafen.. die haben Ringel Pietz mit Anfassen gespielt und scheinbar ne Olympiade draus gemacht :S jetzt pennen die toll -.-*  Hoffe euch gehts gut ^^


----------



## Ruven (2. Juli 2008)

Nee du weder sie noch Xely mögen mich... 
krieg abends nur noch Prügel die iss wie ne Bache immo echt schlimm....
Jetzt fang du nich au noch an zu zicken wien weib sonst bekomm ich depressionen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ausserdem brauch Jenny was zu lachen!


----------



## Kolamar (2. Juli 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> nö^^



Wieso nicht?? will Patch, will Patch will Mounts!!Will Hafen!!


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Mhh dann mach doch jetz daselbe damit deine nachbarn nich schlafen können XD


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

Kolamar schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?? will Patch, will Patch will Mounts!!Will Hafen!!


ganz einfach:
weil baum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shawn008 (2. Juli 2008)

mimimimimimimimimim


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

Meine Freundin hat vor ca 12 stunden schluß gemacht ^^"
Und so schnell eine andere finden ist auch nicht einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was solls ich schmeiss ein wenig Musi an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die schöne mit Gitarren und so..


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> das gemein ich muss arbeiten und du schreibst was von schwimmbad
> ...


gar nicht sitz auch auf arbeit



White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich sitz hier in arbeit rum und ihr schreibt was über schwimmbad und "anderen schönen Sachen" man man man...
> Ich geb wieder ne runde Caffee aus *Caffee machen geht*


bin auch arbeiten




Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Guten morgen an euch alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


morgen NA?



Natsumee schrieb:


> über was sollte man sich den gedanken machen ach ja über Ruven der spinnt seit gestern rum


ja das stimmt!


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

Shawn008 schrieb:


> mimimimimimimimimim


fünününününününününününününününü 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyringsoul (2. Juli 2008)

Exhumedx schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.. ihr könnt gut lachen ich konnte wegen meinen Nachbarn die Nacht nicht schlafen.. die haben Ringel Pietz mit Anfassen gespielt und scheinbar ne Olympiade draus gemacht :S jetzt pennen die toll -.-*  Hoffe euch gehts gut ^^



hmm..das ist übel ... zahls ihnen heim... anlage auf max und nen fetten bass rein ....


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> ganz einfach:
> weil baum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hä????


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hä????


richtig: genau das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


musste nicht kapieren, baum-mentalität und so haha


----------



## Kolamar (2. Juli 2008)

Whine whine whine


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> richtig: genau das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


okay?!?


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> okay?!?


jahaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*kicher*


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Ach 12 stunden waren doch mehr als genug zeit^^ Aber mit musi zudröhnen is auch recht^^


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

Bin mal Käfchen kochen.. Hat wer Nutella? :S meine is irgendwie alle..


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Nee du weder sie noch Xely mögen mich...
> krieg abends nur noch Prügel die iss wie ne Bache immo echt schlimm....
> Jetzt fang du nich au noch an zu zicken wien weib sonst bekomm ich depressionen!
> 
> ...


ja genau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ach 12 stunden waren doch mehr als genug zeit^^ Aber mit musi zudröhnen is auch recht^^


jooooooooo....früh am morgen disturbed... traumhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kolamar (2. Juli 2008)

Ich bin Baumfäller....


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Hmm jenny braucht was zum lachen mal n witz überlegen


----------



## Cyringsoul (2. Juli 2008)

Exhumedx schrieb:


> Bin mal Käfchen kochen.. Hat wer Nutella? :S meine is irgendwie alle..



*Nutella rüberwerf*

bringst mir bitte nen Kaffee mit?


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

so muss mal für so 20 min weg.
post und bank
also nicht so viel schreiben sonst dauerts noch ne stunde bis ich wieder schreiben kann weil ich mit lesen beschäftigt bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

Kolamar schrieb:


> Ich bin Baumfäller....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*panisch im kreis renn*


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

dann wart ich halt 20 min mit meinem burner witz^^


----------



## Der Orc (2. Juli 2008)

hatte mich grad eingeloggt und guckte ob server online sind hab ich bei mir russische server dringehabt oO
hat sonst noch jemand den bug?


----------



## Sleepysimon (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny du hattest recht mit deinen Behauptungen letzte Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyringsoul (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> so muss mal für so 20 min weg.
> post und bank
> also nicht so viel schreiben sonst dauerts noch ne stunde bis ich wieder schreiben kann weil ich mit lesen beschäftigt bin
> 
> ...




na wenn das ^^ nicht ne eindeutige aufforderung zum spamen war ... muahahaha.... 

laßt es rocken !


----------



## Kolamar (2. Juli 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> *panisch im kreis renn*


Muahhaha


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xemmit14 (2. Juli 2008)

LOooooool bekomm son raiting erstma hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Jenny du hattest recht mit deinen Behauptungen letzte Woche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




die wäre?^^


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Weis se auch nimmer XD


----------



## xemmit14 (2. Juli 2008)

Ich hab das ma mit 2 freunden im 3v3 probiert wir haben nur mit waffen gekämpft (ich musst ne hose anziehn tauren schami....) und kamen nicht unter 1200 weil wir da trotzdem gewonnen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crash_burn (2. Juli 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es gibt doch noch leute die schlechter sind als ich im 2on2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

xemmit14 schrieb:


> LOooooool bekomm son raiting erstma hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


diejenige person hat sich die wertung sicher..."hart" erarbeitet...hahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

*Cybersouls Nutella rübergeb und frischen Kaffee vor die nase halt*


----------



## Crash_hunter (2. Juli 2008)

lol da spielste dann gegen die noobs des servers! aber ich weiß glaube ich wer das ist^^ die 2 holy priests in pve sachen, die mir und meinem kumpel mal übern weg grannnt sind. war lustig. kam mir vor als würde ich auf sandsäcke schießen. Dann war leider deren mana alle und der spaß vorbei^^


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Show me what its like to be the last one standing *sing* wo bleiben jetz eigentlich die kekse


----------



## Crash_hunter (2. Juli 2008)

warte ich hol en mage der macht en tisch dann gibts kekse^^


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Hät aber gern so schoko kekse ausn offen und nich des laue zeug von nem kalten tisch^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (2. Juli 2008)

ah der hochwohlgeborene Kaiser will kekse ausm ofen. Sonst noch was? vllt Fleisch von einer ausgestorbenen Tiersorte?


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Wen de schon dabei bist kannste des dem könig vätterchen frost auch noch bringen ja^^


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

einen hab' ich noch: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


^^


----------



## Sinizae (2. Juli 2008)

MOAH ich hasse Mittwoch ^^

Muss um 13 Uhr auf Arbeit sein -.- Das wird wieder voll blöd :/


----------



## Cyringsoul (2. Juli 2008)

need more !! ^^


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> need more !! ^^


nagut, für dich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


xD


----------



## Cyringsoul (2. Juli 2008)

*grrööhhll*


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


find ich auch geil ^^


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Dann darf euch vätterchen frost in bayrische kultur einführen und n schönes weißwurst frühstück machen hmm?^^ *an herd stell*


----------



## xemmit14 (2. Juli 2008)

xD wo haste die alle her?


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

xemmit14 schrieb:


> xD wo haste die alle her?


gilden-hp;
gibt da so nen lustigen forumthread wo das alles drin ist^^


----------



## Matty265 (2. Juli 2008)

Lol?
Alle Server mit A sind von der Ingame Liste runter xD
Vllt. kommen die ja als erste wieder on *hoff*


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Hmm jenny braucht was zum lachen mal n witz überlegen


ne eigentlich nicht



Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Jenny du hattest recht mit deinen Behauptungen letzte Woche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das tut mir leid!



Natsumee schrieb:


> die wäre?^^


hatte letzte woche gesagt das seine fernbeziehung ihn loswerden will (krass gesagt) und ihm das nicht direkt sagen will


----------



## xemmit14 (2. Juli 2008)

Eine frage... ich ken mich hier jetzt nicht wirklich aus.... wie mach ich das, das unter dem was ich geschrieben hab sone gestrichelte linie komm und ich darunter nen screen etc hinstellen kann?^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (2. Juli 2008)

Kekse frisch ausm ofen. Väterchen Frost überreich

Wünschen sie noch was? Fußmasage? ein bad? Warme Milch?


----------



## Myríel1 (2. Juli 2008)

Fußmassage? *interessiert schau*


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

xemmit14 schrieb:


> Eine frage... ich ken mich hier jetzt nicht wirklich aus.... wie mach ich das, das unter dem was ich geschrieben hab sone gestrichelte linie komm und ich darunter nen screen etc hinstellen kann?^^


sowas nennt man signatur, das kann man in den einstellungen machen ^^


----------



## xemmit14 (2. Juli 2008)

ah kk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/index.ph...8bff7a09e3acc53 
rofl


----------



## Qonix (2. Juli 2008)

salute


----------



## Myríel1 (2. Juli 2008)

Was tut man, wenn es Mittwoch ist, die Server down sind und Frau bis 13:15 auf Arbeit sitzt??

Genau! Mein schreibt sinnlos (oder doch nicht) ins Forum und bastelt am mybuffed Profil rum *lach*


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Myríel schrieb:


> Was tut man, wenn es Mittwoch ist, die Server down sind und Frau bis 13:15 auf Arbeit sitzt??
> 
> Genau! Mein schreibt sinnlos (oder doch nicht) ins Forum und bastelt am mybuffed Profil rum *lach*


rischtisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nur sitze ich selber auf arbeit


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

Myríel schrieb:


> Was tut man, wenn es Mittwoch ist, die Server down sind und Frau bis 13:15 auf Arbeit sitzt??
> 
> Genau! Mein schreibt sinnlos (oder doch nicht) ins Forum und bastelt am mybuffed Profil rum *lach*


genau ^^
mach ich auch grad, nebenbei bissl forum durchsuchen nach irgendeinen mist wo man ordentlich flamen kann *huuuuuuuuust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skurk (2. Juli 2008)

[attachment=3559:legendary_thread.jpg]


----------



## xemmit14 (2. Juli 2008)

Ich bin da jetzt zublöd zu mir nen bild in die signatur hochzuladen naja scheiß drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es is ja noch früh am morgen da is das ok...


----------



## Myríel1 (2. Juli 2008)

Hach ja und über was wollen wir denn mal so reden???


----------



## Xelyna (2. Juli 2008)

*huscht*
*Tempo hol*

Moin :x


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

xemmit14 schrieb:


> Ich bin da jetzt zublöd zu mir nen bild in die signatur hochzuladen naja scheiß drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bild hochladen bei imageshack oder bei tinypic


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

Skurk schrieb:


> [attachment=3559:legendary_thread.jpg]


ymmd, LOL


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Wie kann man der kälte warme milch anbieten... aber ne fussmassage nehm ich

und jetz der witz

Ne Blondine, n Deutscher, n Holländer und eine Nonne fahren in einem Abteil gemeinsam Zug. Dann fährt der Zug durch einen Tunnel es wird dunkel man hört was klatschen und man sieht danach den Holländer sich die Wange haltend.
Die Nonne denkt sich recht so wollte die Blondine begrabschen und hat eine geklatscht bekommen.
Die Blondine denkt sich der wollt mich begrabschen hat die Nonne erwischt und die hat ihn eine gescheuert gut so.
Er selbst denkt sich der Deutsche hat die Blondine begrabscht dieser Lustmolch die wollt ihm eine scheuern und hat mich erwischt…
Und der Deutsche denkt sich im nächsten Tunnel hau ich dem Holländer wieder in die Fresse


----------



## Ruven (2. Juli 2008)

*gähn*
mir iss sooooooooooo sterbens langweilig!


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wie kann man der kälte warme milch anbieten... aber ne fussmassage nehm ich
> 
> und jetz der witz
> 
> ...


L O L


----------



## Qonix (2. Juli 2008)

Ein Bauer sitzt in einer Kneipe und trinkt ein Bier nach dem anderen. Total verzweifelt ruft er immer wieder aus: "Es gibt Dinge die kann man nicht erklaeren!". Ein anderer hoert dieses und gesellt sich dem Bauer hinzu. 
Zuhoerer: "Was ist denn so schlimm und was kann man nicht erklaeren?" Der Bauer bestellt sich noch ein Bier, murmelt wiederum "Es gibt Dinge die kann man nicht erklaeren". 
Bauer: "Ich habe heute versucht die Kuh Elsa in der Scheune zu melken. Den Eimer unter die Kuh gestellt und kraeftig am Euter gezogen. Der Eimer war zu viertel voll, da stoesst die Kuh mit dem rechten Bein den Eimer um. Es gibt Dinge, die kann man nicht erklaeren!" 
Zuhoerer: "Das ist doch kein Grund so verzweifelt zu sein" Bestellt dem Bauern noch ein Bier. Bauer: "Danach habe ich es noch einmal versucht. Doch vorher habe ich der Kuh Elsa das rechte Bein mit einem Seil an einem Balken hochgebunden. Eimer
drunter gestellt, viertel voll und die doofe Kuh stoesst den Eimer mit dem linken Bein um. Es gibt Dinge die kann man nicht erklaeren!" Zuhoerer: "Och Mann, damit kann man doch leben. Ich verstehe immer noch nicht die Verzweiflung"
Bauer: "Habe es danach noch ein drittes Mal versucht. Diesesmal habe ich der Elsa das linke Bein auch noch an den Balken gebunden. Um dann von hinten an den Euter zu gelangen, habe ich ihr den Schwanz hochgehoben. Bei den ganzen Verrenkungen platzte meine Hose und rutschte mir zu den Knoecheln. In diesem Moment kam meine Frau in die Scheune. Es gibt Dinge. die kann man nicht erklaeren!"



Ein Mann mit Waffe geht in die Bank und kassiert alles Bargeld. Dann fragt er den daneben stehenden Mann: "Haben Sie gesehen, daß ich die Bank ausgeraubt habe?" Der Mann sagt: "Ja, ich habe es gesehen." Der Bankräuber erschießt den Mann, ohne zu zögern. Zum nächsten Mann: "Haben Sie gesehen, daß ich die Bank ausgeraubt habe?" Dieser erwidert: "Ich nicht, aber meine Frau.


----------



## Fumacilla (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wie kann man der kälte warme milch anbieten... aber ne fussmassage nehm ich
> 
> und jetz der witz
> 
> ...




ich hab nix gegen holländer aber: loooool


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wie kann man der kälte warme milch anbieten... aber ne fussmassage nehm ich
> 
> und jetz der witz
> 
> ...


den kenn ich schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ruven schrieb:


> *gähn*
> mir iss sooooooooooo sterbens langweilig!


mir nicht ich bin nur mal wieder unmotiviert... es ist so heiss hier würd mich am liebsten in den kühlschrank stellen...
wir haben hier aber nur so nen kleinen und das wird unbequem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myríel1 (2. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ein Bauer sitzt in einer Kneipe und trinkt ein Bier nach dem anderen. Total verzweifelt ruft er immer wieder aus: "Es gibt Dinge die kann man nicht erklaeren!". Ein anderer hoert dieses und gesellt sich dem Bauer hinzu.
> Zuhoerer: "Was ist denn so schlimm und was kann man nicht erklaeren?" Der Bauer bestellt sich noch ein Bier, murmelt wiederum "Es gibt Dinge die kann man nicht erklaeren".
> Bauer: "Ich habe heute versucht die Kuh Elsa in der Scheune zu melken. Den Eimer unter die Kuh gestellt und kraeftig am Euter gezogen. Der Eimer war zu viertel voll, da stoesst die Kuh mit dem rechten Bein den Eimer um. Es gibt Dinge, die kann man nicht erklaeren!"
> Zuhoerer: "Das ist doch kein Grund so verzweifelt zu sein" Bestellt dem Bauern noch ein Bier. Bauer: "Danach habe ich es noch einmal versucht. Doch vorher habe ich der Kuh Elsa das rechte Bein mit einem Seil an einem Balken hochgebunden. Eimer
> ...



Zu geil und böse ^^


----------



## KORNMASTER (2. Juli 2008)

Achja und wieder ein schöner mittwochs morgen irgendwo in im nirgendwo
Morgen an alle die schon wach sind


----------



## Ruven (2. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *huscht*
> *Tempo hol*
> 
> Moin :x



Haschisch ehhhhh...............


Gesundheit und Gumo Bussi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> den kenn ich schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klimanalgae ftw XD


----------



## Myríel1 (2. Juli 2008)

KORNMASTER schrieb:


> Achja und wieder ein schöner mittwochs morgen irgendwo in im nirgendwo
> Morgen an alle die schon wach sind



Was heißt "schon" wach?? oO
Ich sitze seit 6:30 auf Arbeit -.-


----------



## Vercon (2. Juli 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> ich hab nix gegen holländer aber: loooool



Ich auch nicht, jeder sollte einen haben xD


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

Myríel schrieb:


> Was heißt "schon" wach?? oO
> Ich sitze seit 6:30 auf Arbeit -.-


*mitleid hab*
hrhr naja irgendwo muss das geld ja herkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ein Bauer sitzt in einer Kneipe und trinkt ein Bier nach dem anderen. Total verzweifelt ruft er immer wieder aus: "Es gibt Dinge die kann man nicht erklaeren!". Ein anderer hoert dieses und gesellt sich dem Bauer hinzu.
> Zuhoerer: "Was ist denn so schlimm und was kann man nicht erklaeren?" Der Bauer bestellt sich noch ein Bier, murmelt wiederum "Es gibt Dinge die kann man nicht erklaeren".
> Bauer: "Ich habe heute versucht die Kuh Elsa in der Scheune zu melken. Den Eimer unter die Kuh gestellt und kraeftig am Euter gezogen. Der Eimer war zu viertel voll, da stoesst die Kuh mit dem rechten Bein den Eimer um. Es gibt Dinge, die kann man nicht erklaeren!"
> Zuhoerer: "Das ist doch kein Grund so verzweifelt zu sein" Bestellt dem Bauern noch ein Bier. Bauer: "Danach habe ich es noch einmal versucht. Doch vorher habe ich der Kuh Elsa das rechte Bein mit einem Seil an einem Balken hochgebunden. Eimer
> ...


kenn ich auch schon beide aber *lol*


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Klimanalgae ftw XD


da müsste die firma ja geld ausgeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KORNMASTER (2. Juli 2008)

naja eigentlich sollte ich ja auch schon seid knapp 2 !/2 std und ein paar minütchen meine arbeit verrichten 
aber eine kleine dienstumänderung macht das gammeln vorm pc heute möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

ich könnt jetzt unlustige emowitze posten...aber...das lass ich mal lieber.


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

Mehr Witze PLS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

Exhumedx schrieb:


> Mehr Witze PLS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was ist ein emo im meer?
na? naaaaaaa?
riiiiiichtig. eine heul-boje.


----------



## Myríel1 (2. Juli 2008)

@ Mab 773

ich mach ne Ausbildung auf 164 € Basis....von welchem Geld sprichst du also?? -.-


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

ne keine emo witze ich mag emos :S


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

Myríel schrieb:


> @ Mab 773
> 
> ich mach ne Ausbildung auf 164 € Basis....von welchem Geld sprichst du also?? -.-


oh verdammt ^^ das tut weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyringsoul (2. Juli 2008)

Myríel schrieb:


> @ Mab 773
> 
> ich mach ne Ausbildung auf 164 € Basis....von welchem Geld sprichst du also?? -.-




omg ...und von was lebst du ?


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

nagut; welche art von witzen bevorzugst du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

lasst die emo witze sein...


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

sorry ;( *schäm*


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

Na so wie der Bauer einfach ganz normale ^^" 

:S Meine Thermoskanne macht das selbe geräusch als ob man n Flens öffnet oO um die Uhrzeit kann das einem Angst machen ..


----------



## Caveman1979 (2. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen!

Kaffe trink und kippe anmach! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (deutsches frühstück mit bildzeitung)


----------



## Ruven (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> da müsste die firma ja geld ausgeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Als rechte Hand des chefs steht mir eine im Kreuz die gerade mit 22° areitet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wollen wir tauschen? steh mehr auf heiße sachen... Frauen sind ja für gewohnlich frigide da passt das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

Exhumedx schrieb:


> Na so wie der Bauer einfach ganz normale ^^"
> 
> :S Meine Thermoskanne macht das selbe geräusch als ob man n Flens öffnet oO um die Uhrzeit kann das einem Angst machen ..


Oo gief, biitttäääääääh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Guten morgen aber ichw ürd von der bildzeitung abraten auser du willst noch unter des buffed forum nivou sinken (ja geht tatsächlich XDD)


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

nein kein bier vor 4 ^^ und meine Kanne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Darfst aber auch mal mit spielen 

> Kleiner Hai Dem dem>


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

Exhumedx schrieb:


> Na so wie der Bauer einfach ganz normale ^^"
> 
> :S Meine Thermoskanne macht das selbe geräusch als ob man n Flens öffnet oO um die Uhrzeit kann das einem Angst machen ..


nagut: 


Ein amerikanischer Soldat, der in Afghanistan stationiert ist, erhielt neulich einen Brief von seiner Freundin aus der Heimat. Darin stand folgendes:
"Lieber John, ich kann unsere Beziehung so leider nicht weiterführen. Die Entfernung, die zwischen uns liegt, ist zu gross. Ich muss auch zugeben, dass ich Dich viermal betrogen habe seit Du weg bist, und das Ganze ist für keinen von uns in Ordnung. Sorry. Bitte schick mir mein Foto zurück welches ich Dir gegeben habe.
Gruss Wendy".
Der Soldat - sichtlich verletzt - ging sogleich zu seinen Kameraden und sammelte sämtliche Bilder die sie entbehren konnten ein. Von ihren Freundinnen, Schwestern, Cousinen, Ex-Freundinnen, Tanten... Zusammen mit dem Bild von Wendy steckte er all die Fotos von den hübschen Frauen in einen Umschlag. Es waren insgesamt 57 Fotos. Dazu schrieb er:
"Liebe Wendy, es tut mir leid, aber ich weiss leider nicht mehr wer Du bist. Bitte suche Dein Bild heraus und schick mir den Rest zurück."


btw bin mal afk frühstücken ^^


----------



## Myríel1 (2. Juli 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> oh verdammt ^^ das tut weh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Cyringsoul schrieb:


> omg ...und von was lebst du ?





Ich lebe von meinem arbeitenden Busfahrer-Troll und dem was meine Mama an Kindergeld überweist...also von so gut wie nix -.-


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

HAHA Owned xD


ähm ich bin nur Schüler ^^" Leben im Minimum... *auf Uhr guck und in ruhe kaffe weiter trink*


----------



## Nottingham - Nefarian (2. Juli 2008)

@Mab773 

der ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> omg ...und von was lebst du ?


hab ich mich auch gefragt



Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Kaffe trink und kippe anmach!
> 
> ...


*lol*



Ruven schrieb:


> Als rechte Hand des chefs steht mir eine im Kreuz die gerade mit 22° areitet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nee lass mal dafür werd ich ja in ruhe gelassen!
wenn ich ne halbe stunde länger pause mache beschwert sich auch kein schwein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (2. Juli 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> nagut:
> 
> 
> Ein amerikanischer Soldat, der in Afghanistan stationiert ist, erhielt neulich einen Brief von seiner Freundin aus der Heimat. Darin stand folgendes:
> ...


lang lebe lustich.de  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyringsoul (2. Juli 2008)

Myríel schrieb:


> Ich lebe von meinem arbeitenden Busfahrer-Troll und dem was meine Mama an Kindergeld überweist...also von so gut wie nix -.-




... ein Hoch auf die Mama und ein doppeltes Hoch auf den Busfahrer-Troll !!

und nen dickes *thumps up* für Deine Leistung... gäbe ja andere ..einfachere Wege...


----------



## Gantrixar (2. Juli 2008)

Guten morgen zusammen ist mein erstes mal das ich was bei Buffed.de in forum schreibe aber ich hoffe mal das ich in Zukunft die Zeit finde öfters was ins Forum zu schreiben. 

btw: Bildzeitung ist doch O.K. so lange du nicht alles Glaubst was die da schreiben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

"Nur Schüler"?! du bist unsere Zukunft!!!...... oh gott armes deutschland xD


----------



## Qonix (2. Juli 2008)

Kommt ein Mann Samstag Nachmittag in Bonn am Hauptbahnhof an und will sich ein Taxi nehmen. Er geht zum Taxistand und fragt den Taxifahrer, wieviel eine Fahrt nach Remagen kostet. 
"50 Mark", sagt der Taxifahrer. 
Sagt der Mann, "ich hab aber nur 40 Mark, kannst Du mich trotzdem nach Remagen fahren?" "Nee, sagt der Taxifahrer, die Fahrt nach Remagen kostet 50 Mark." 
"Na gut", sagt der Mann, "dann fahr mich eben so weit, wie die 40 Mark reichen". 
Der Taxifahrer fährt los bis Oberwinter (für Ortsunkundige: kurz vor Remagen) und sagt, "Sorry, die 40 Mark sind jetzt alle, raus." Sagt der Mann, "Guck mal, es regnet und es sind doch nur noch ein paar Kilometer bis Remagen, kannst Du nicht einfach ne Ausnahme machen?" "Nee, raus!" 
Eine Woche später, wieder Bonner Hauptbahnhof. Wieder kommt der Mann an und braucht ein Taxi. Diesmal stehen 8 Taxis am Taxistand und im letzten sitzt der Taxifahrer von letzter Woche. Der Mann geht zum 1. Taxi und fragt: "Was kostet die Fahrt nach Remagen?" 
"50 Mark." 
"Okay, hier hast Du 100 Mark. 50 Mark, wenn Du mich nach Remagen fährst und 50 Mark, wenn Du mir einen bläst." 
Der Taxifahrer wird rot und brüllt "Mach bloß, daß Du davonkommst, Du Schwein." 
Der Mann geht zum zweiten Taxi, und fragt wieder das gleiche. "Was kostet die Fahrt nach Remagen?" 
"50 Mark." 
"Okay, hier hast Du 100 Mark. 50 Mark, wenn Du mich nach Remagen fährst und 50 Mark, wenn Du mir einen bläst." 
Der Taxifahrer reagiert genau wie der erste. So geht das die ganze Reihe durch, bis der Mann zum letzten Taxifahrer kommt (dem von letzter Woche). Wieder: "Was kostet die Fahrt nach Remagen?" 
"50 Mark, weißt Du doch noch von letzter Woche." 
"Gut", sagt der Mann, "hier hast Du 100 Mark. 50 Mark, wenn Du mich nach Remagen fährst und 50 Mark, wenn Du jetzt im Vorbeifahren allen Kollegen zuwinkst."



Kommt ein Mann ins Kloster und will Mönch werden ,er schaut sich um und nach kurzer Zeit sagt er zum Leiter des Klosters:"Es ist ja sehr schön hier oh Obermönch aber was ist wenn ich ähh sie verstehen schon ähh meine gelüste habe ?" - Darauf der Mönch :"Ja ich verstehe komm mal mit. Hier siehst du einen Schrank, wenn du ihn öffnest findest du einen Hintern an dem kannst du dich Sonntags bis Freitags
vergnügen! Das ist ja schön und gut aber was ist mit Samstags?" - "Ja mein Sohn, Samstags hast du Schrankdienst!"


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

Huhu Ganztixar ^^ 

Ich muss klugscheissern jaa hans ist da :S Aber die Bild darf sich nicht mehr Zeitung Nennen oder sowas in der Art ^^"


----------



## Amokee (2. Juli 2008)

Guten Tag (das Morgen verkneif ich mir) !

Sitze seit 4 Uhr bei der Arbeit - also kein "geflame" über Dienstbeginn um 6 Uhr 30 :-)) - und bei Server-Start bin ich fast schon wieder zuhause *froi*

--- btw ".. jemand Schokolade ?"


----------



## Myríel1 (2. Juli 2008)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> ... ein Hoch auf die Mama und ein doppeltes Hoch auf den Busfahrer-Troll !!
> 
> und nen dickes *thumps up* für Deine Leistung... gäbe ja andere ..einfachere Wege...




Und welche sollten das deiner Meinung nach sein??


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *huscht*
> *Tempo hol*
> 
> Moin :x




hallo ja ich weis spät musst aber was machen -.-

was los krank?


----------



## Cyringsoul (2. Juli 2008)

Gantrixar schrieb:


> btw: Bildzeitung ist doch O.K. so lange du nicht alles Glaubst was die da schreiben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie jetzt... die schreiben nicht die Wahrheit??? *entsetztgugg*

und die Server gehn immer noch nicht?? *nochentsetztergugg*

und wieso werden wir alle sterben?? *nunpanikbekomm*


----------



## turalya (2. Juli 2008)

ok einen Witz hab ich auch xD

Der Kleine Franz wacht in der Nacht auf und hat Durst und geht zu seinen Eltern ins Zimmer.
Dort sieht er die elter wie sie es in der MIssionarsstellung machen^^.
Er sagt: "Mama ich will was zu Trinken ich hab Durst."
Daraufhin sagt die Muttter: Nerv nicht, deine Eltern machen dir grad eine schwester."
Der Junge geht und kommt nach 10 MInuten wieder.
Diesmal machen die eltern den chinesischen Schlitten (is auch ne Stellung^^)
Er sagt: "Mama ich will was zu Trinken ich hab Durst."
Daraufhin sagt die Muttter: Nerv nicht, deine Eltern machen dir grad einen Bruder."
Nach 10  Minuten kommt der Junge wieder und die Eltern machen es grad Doggystyle.
Der Junge sagt: " Mama ich will keinen Hund ich will was zu Trinken!"
xDD


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Als rechte Hand des chefs steht mir eine im Kreuz die gerade mit 22° areitet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du sien komisch^^


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

Sterben müssen wir alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 RIP Sirko Schanze 

Doch die schreiben die Warheit ^^ zumindest beim Wetter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD das mitm Taxi ist echt gut..

naja Zukunft ist ne schulische ausbildung ^^


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Huhu, na alle schon am Start? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (2. Juli 2008)

Myríel schrieb:


> @ Mab 773
> 
> ich mach ne Ausbildung auf 164 € Basis....von welchem Geld sprichst du also?? -.-



stundenlohn meinst du, oder?


----------



## .Côco (2. Juli 2008)

moinsen ihr....


mein Leben ist scheisse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

Warum ist dein Leben scheisse?


----------



## Greiss (2. Juli 2008)

Hui ich dachte schon ihr hättet heute schon 591 Seiten vollgespammt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (2. Juli 2008)

Grad fetten Beziehungsstress am start....ich kann mich überhaupt nich konzentrieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (2. Juli 2008)

wieso?


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

Exhumedx schrieb:


> Warum ist dein Leben scheisse?


theorie:
weil...baum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dietmax (2. Juli 2008)

huhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,

na wie gehts so?

*kaffee und kekse da lass*


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

turalya schrieb:


> ok einen Witz hab ich auch xD
> 
> Der Kleine Franz wacht in der Nacht auf und hat Durst und geht zu seinen Eltern ins Zimmer.
> Dort sieht er die elter wie sie es in der MIssionarsstellung machen^^.
> ...


der ist auch nicht schlecht



Slavery schrieb:


> Huhu, na alle schon am Start?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


türlich türlich


----------



## Mumble (2. Juli 2008)

Haaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooo Frrrrrrrrreeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnde!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





.Côco schrieb:


> moinsen ihr....
> mein Leben ist scheisse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin doch schon da...
Sry, hab mich verspätet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (2. Juli 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> theorie:
> weil...baum?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


allerdings


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

Mach schluß! bin auch seit gestern single 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wo wohnst du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Grad fetten Beziehungsstress am start....ich kann mich überhaupt nich konzentrieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh nich gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myríel1 (2. Juli 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> stundenlohn meinst du, oder?



Das ist mein Monatsgehalt für 4 Wochen mit je 8 Stunden arbeiten am Tag


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

Myriel bist Koch? oO


----------



## .Côco (2. Juli 2008)

schlussmachen? Neeeee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Will ich nicht und wenn dann wäre das auch eher scheidung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Oh nich gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mach mal die katze aus deiner sig ich muss da immer lachen wenn ich die seh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

Ohhh scheidung ist immer teuer, lass es lieber..


----------



## Myríel1 (2. Juli 2008)

Exhumedx schrieb:


> Myriel bist Koch? oO



Ich mach Ausbildung zur Bürokauffrau


----------



## Tankstelle (2. Juli 2008)

... dies soll kein spam sein...
nur ein bearbeiteter post, weil der wohl anstössig für einige war!!


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Ohh is natürlich schlecht... wünsch viel glück^^ muss jetz erst mal arbeit auserhalb von nem pc verrichten... viel glück hoff das ihr ohne die kälte auskommen könnt XD bis später


----------



## Cyringsoul (2. Juli 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> schlussmachen? Neeeee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



eieieiei....hört sich wahrlich garnich gut an ... könnt ihr sicherlich lösen, oder? *hoff*


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Haaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooo Frrrrrrrrreeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnde!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


tachchen ^^


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> mach mal die katze aus deiner sig ich muss da immer lachen wenn ich die seh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Morgen Jenny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Aggro-Katze bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Coco machs nich! Scheidung is nich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

oO und dann so wenig :S die ziehen dich über den Tisch!


----------



## crash_burn (2. Juli 2008)

turalya schrieb:


> ok einen Witz hab ich auch xD
> 
> Der Kleine Franz wacht in der Nacht auf und hat Durst und geht zu seinen Eltern ins Zimmer.
> Dort sieht er die elter wie sie es in der MIssionarsstellung machen^^.
> ...




der ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amokee (2. Juli 2008)

Tankstelle schrieb:


> Ok, dann werd ich hier auch mal nen Witz posten.
> ich deine!!"
> 
> XD



... sorry - habe Dich reported - das geht wirklich nicht!


----------



## .Côco (2. Juli 2008)

ich will ihn ja gar nicht verlieren....aber ich hab halt scheisse gebaut und er ist erstmal ausgezogen.

Ich will ihn wiederhaben *heul*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

Du hast scheisse gebaut? Falsches Bett erwischt? =(


----------



## Myríel1 (2. Juli 2008)

Exhumedx schrieb:


> oO und dann so wenig :S die ziehen dich über den Tisch!



Das ist überbetrieblich...Ich MUSSTE das machen...hat der Freistaat Sachsen mir diktiert...und ich habe noch zwei Jahre vor mir...
Und ich darf keinen Nebenjob annehmen, weil das staatlich gefördert ist...


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

ohman :S na dann hoffe ich mal das du das in den 2 Jahren alles hinbekommst und dann voll durchstarten kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Myríel schrieb:


> Ich mach Ausbildung zur Bürokauffrau


ich hab mehr verdient...
die zocken dich ab!


----------



## Crash_hunter (2. Juli 2008)

lol bürokauffrau? so wenig asche? da bekomm ich ja als elektroinstallatour mehr im 1. 250 rund


----------



## Cyringsoul (2. Juli 2008)

oh mist Coco .... ist die Frage, ob das, was du getan hast nicht ein Schritt zuviel war.

ich drücke dir megafeste die Daumen, daß das wieder ins Lot kommt.


----------



## .Côco (2. Juli 2008)

Exhumedx schrieb:


> Du hast scheisse gebaut? Falsches Bett erwischt? =(




Nicht ganz, aber die Richtung passt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (2. Juli 2008)

abpropo Ausildung... ich glaube ich sollte mal losfaahren. Machtsgut!


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Wenn du scheiße gebaut hast, dann halt dich ran wenn ihn behaltn willst...weiß zwar nich was du gemacht hast, aber anscheined nichts tolles...ich drück dir die Daumen das es wieder wird! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

Hast mit seinem besten Freund rumgeknuscht?


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, aber die Richtung passt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fremdgeknutscht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (2. Juli 2008)

noch 48 min dann gehts los leute    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (2. Juli 2008)

Exhumedx schrieb:


> Hast mit seinem besten Freund rumgeknuscht?



Bist schon nen bißchen neugierig, wa?!?

Coco, versuchs so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

nope schaulustig trifft es besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, aber die Richtung passt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ohje 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Hät aber gern so schoko kekse ausn offen und nich des laue zeug von nem kalten tisch^^


pff jetz mach ich nie wieder Tische  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
^^
meine kekse sind immer Warm


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> lol bürokauffrau? so wenig asche? da bekomm ich ja als elektroinstallatour mehr im 1. 250 rund


sie macht ne ausbildung!
ich bin ausgelernt und bekomme auch sowas wie du (um den dreh) an gehalt


----------



## Gantrixar (2. Juli 2008)

Nicht mal mehr ganz 50 minuten und dann wird alles wieder WoW.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Morgen Mumble 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myríel1 (2. Juli 2008)

Exhumedx schrieb:


> ohman :S na dann hoffe ich mal das du das in den 2 Jahren alles hinbekommst und dann voll durchstarten kannst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich hab mehr verdient...
> die zocken dich ab!




Ich denke eher, dass ich die Ausbildung mache und dann auf der Straße stehe...naja...


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

Wie die Junkys am Drop in ^^ xD



ACH Myriel nicht so negativ denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (2. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Morgen Mumble
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Guten morgen, hatte ich aber schon vor zwei Seiten geschrieben... tzeee










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (2. Juli 2008)

bei mir is nix mit wow zuhause....er hat das Inet abgedreht als er gegangen ist. Kein plan was er gemacht hat, aber ich kriegs nicht wieder an.

Warscheinlich rooter verbindung getrennt. Der Zugang ist auf seinem PC und da is n Passwort drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

@ coco böse böse -.-

verheiratet und dan sowas zu machen mhm

da musst du aber seeeeehr viel überlegen wie du ihn wieder kriegst viel reden


----------



## turalya (2. Juli 2008)

wann kömt der Patch endlich???????????
*traurig sei*


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

Myríel schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, dass ich die Ausbildung mache und dann auf der Straße stehe...naja...


kopf hoch und nach vorne schauen


----------



## Cyringsoul (2. Juli 2008)

oO...dann hat das wohl was mit deinem "Ausrutscher" zu tun... richtig?


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Guten morgen, hatte ich aber schon vor zwei Seiten geschrieben... tzeee
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Vor zwei Seiten war ich aber noch nich anwesend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (2. Juli 2008)

was hast denn gemacht oder wie schwer war das Vergehen?


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

Frau+ausrutscher+inet abgeschaltet+cam?


----------



## .Côco (2. Juli 2008)

ich denke mal schon....

reden würd ich ja gerne aber er ist spurlos verschwunden und hat ne nachricht dagelassen das er ein paar tage braucht zum nachdenken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

ich spiel die nächsten tage auch kein wow mehr.
wir sind entlich fertig mit renovieren und in der wohnung haben wir erst ab montag wieder internet und telefon.


----------



## .Côco (2. Juli 2008)

Exhumedx schrieb:


> Frau+ausrutscher+inet abgeschaltet+cam?



Ne cam hab ich nich^^


----------



## Mumble (2. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Vor zwei Seiten war ich aber noch nich anwesend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe... ups... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomsond (2. Juli 2008)

Hiho, wird heute die 600 Seitengrenze angegangen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

hmmz ich bin mit meinem Latein am ende 

carpe noctem


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich spiel die nächsten tage auch kein wow mehr.
> wir sind entlich fertig mit renovieren und in der wohnung haben wir erst ab montag wieder internet und telefon.




Arme Jenny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

*tür auf*
*reinlauf*
*6pack eiskaltes bier hinstell*
*eins rausnehm*
*zzzisch*

Moin!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> *tür auf*
> *reinlauf*
> *6pack eiskaltes bier hinstell*
> *eins rausnehm*
> ...




Moin  ich hab gerade Gänsehaut bekommen als ich das gelesen habe..


----------



## Cyringsoul (2. Juli 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich denke mal schon....
> 
> reden würd ich ja gerne aber er ist spurlos verschwunden und hat ne nachricht dagelassen das er ein paar tage braucht zum nachdenken.
> 
> ...



hmm Coco ..ich denke mal, du hast ihm ganz schön eine versemmelt mit dem, was du da angestellt hast. Gebrochener Männerstolz ist so ne Sache für sich.

Gib ihm die Zeit und bedräng ihn nicht... nur zeige ihm dann, wenn er wieder da ist, daß du dir über dein Fehlverhalten im Klaren bist und ändere es ... unendliche Chancen wird es nicht geben.

Und sollte es tatsächlich irgend ne suckzz Flirterei im Inet gewesen sein...guter Tip ... laß den Müll... kommt NIE was bei rum ... glaub mir da bitte einfach mal *nick*


----------



## xemmit14 (2. Juli 2008)

Wah ich hasse das man steht auf geht vorm rechner 2 stunden später stellt man sich ma vors fenster reißt die gardinen auf und dann gibt ein die sonne erstmal direkt nen dickes blenden fürn paar minuten -.-


----------



## .Côco (2. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> was hast denn gemacht oder wie schwer war das Vergehen?



Schwierig zu beschreiben ohne gleich zu sehr ins detail zu gehen....

Passiert ist nichts, aber es sind ein paar sehr unschöne Mails aufgetaucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myríel1 (2. Juli 2008)

Exhumedx schrieb:


> ACH Myriel nicht so negativ denken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tu ich aber -.- oder besser ich bin realistisch -.-


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> *tür auf*
> *reinlauf*
> *6pack eiskaltes bier hinstell*
> *eins rausnehm*
> ...




Morgen!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*biernehm* *zissch* *Gluck Gluck Gluck* *Ahhhh* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomsond (2. Juli 2008)

JO - aber guten Durst !!


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich denke mal schon....
> 
> reden würd ich ja gerne aber er ist spurlos verschwunden und hat ne nachricht dagelassen das er ein paar tage braucht zum nachdenken.
> 
> ...


lass ihm die paar tage kannst ja eh nix dran ändern wenn er spurlos weg ist


----------



## Mumble (2. Juli 2008)

Tomsond schrieb:


> Hiho, wird heute die 600 Seitengrenze angegangen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das überlasse ich euch... Ich habe schon genug "Ruhm" mit Seite 500 und Beitrag 10.000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hérault schrieb:


> *tür auf*
> *reinlauf*
> *6pack eiskaltes bier hinstell*
> *eins rausnehm*
> ...



Hummel Hummel!


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Morgen!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schmeckts Slave?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wer macht jetzt die Tür wieder zu?! :s


----------



## Tomsond (2. Juli 2008)

Bei dem heißen Wetter braucht man doch sicher Frischluft XD


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

Mors Mors!

Naja realitisch ist das auch nicht gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tarnhamster (2. Juli 2008)

Kein Bier vor 10!




Ach, schon halb 11....na dann Prost!

Hab ja noch 2 Stunden um wieder auszunüchtern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomsond (2. Juli 2008)

Hust *knoppers* hust


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Tomsond schrieb:


> Hust *knoppers* hust



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

stiiiiiiiiimmt ja... *knoppers unterm sofa hervorhol* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tarnhamster (2. Juli 2008)

Knoppers war um halb 10! Noob! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (2. Juli 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Schwierig zu beschreiben ohne gleich zu sehr ins detail zu gehen....
> 
> Passiert ist nichts, aber es sind ein paar sehr unschöne Mails aufgetaucht
> 
> ...


Dann zeige ihm, fals er wieder kommt, dass es nur ein leicht Sinn war und es nie wieder vorkommen wird. Rede mit ihm und rede offen (keine Geheimnisse). Blockiere und vernicht alles was du je vom anderen bekommen hast oder zeige es vieleicht erst mal deinem Ehemann damit er sich ein Bild machen kann. Lag es teilweise auch an ihm, dass er dich vernachlässigt hat oder so.


----------



## xemmit14 (2. Juli 2008)

Wahhh ich find keine socken -.-


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (2. Juli 2008)

öhh sry wenn ich nicht alles gelesen habe und ohne das ich mich einmischen will aber coco ? wenn er dir die inet verbindung getrennt hast und du im 5 min takt neue beiträge postest und dir da das "fehlende inet" kein strich durch die rechnug macht wieso dann bei wow ^^


----------



## Mumble (2. Juli 2008)

Bin auch mal wieder weg...

Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich heute frei hab?!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also macht's gut, bis später oder die Tage!!!

LG, -icke-



P.s.: Alle guet für dich Coco, bekommste schon wieder hin!!!


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

in 30 Minuten wird die sucht befriedigt *_* Ferien sind was schönes


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Tarnhamster schrieb:


> Kein Bier vor 10!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ausnüchtern?? Ich bin nie nüchtern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

Exhumedx schrieb:


> in 30 Minuten wird die sucht befriedigt *_* Ferien sind was schönes


hehe. meine worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xemmit14 (2. Juli 2008)

Ich will auch endlich ferien aber hab noch 2 wochen schule :-(


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

Tarnhamster schrieb:


> Knoppers war um halb 10! Noob!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


FFS...... *knoppers ausspuck, bier schnapp* ^^


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Exhumedx schrieb:


> in 30 Minuten wird die sucht befriedigt *_* Ferien sind was schönes



Ferien!? Die hab ich schon lange nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

Man muss sich solange in der schule halten wie man kann ^^" also solange wie es geht .. nicht hängen bleiben ohman das kann man auch wieder falsch verstehen -.-


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> FFS...... *knoppers ausspuck, bier schnapp* ^^



Hmmmm-hätte wohl doch mehr als ein Sixer mitbring müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hätte vor der Tür noch nen 50l-Fass am Start?! :s


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Hmmmm-hätte wohl doch mehr als ein Sixer mitbring müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


JAAAAAAAAA geil her damit...passt so schön zu dem biergartenwetter ^^ *paar stühle aufstell usw* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Arme Jenny
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nö find ich gar nicht schlimm spiel im moment eh nicht so oft



Hérault schrieb:


> *tür auf*
> *reinlauf*
> *6pack eiskaltes bier hinstell*
> *eins rausnehm*
> ...


ihhhhh bier!


----------



## Tarnhamster (2. Juli 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Ausnüchtern?? Ich bin nie nüchtern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, ich hänge an meinem Job und wenn ich da besoffen ankomme ist Schicht im Schacht.


----------



## Tomsond (2. Juli 2008)

Warum ein Sixpack wenn man gleich ein ganzes Fass haben kann ... -richtig so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (2. Juli 2008)

25 minuten kinnders, dann tut das rum gegimpe wieder los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myríel1 (2. Juli 2008)

Hunger -.-

Ich will Mittag essen...


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

mein lcd-bildschirm flackert -.- help Oo


----------



## turalya (2. Juli 2008)

xemmit14 schrieb:


> Ich will auch endlich ferien aber hab noch 2 wochen schule :-(


muhaha österreich is besser^^
nur noch 2 monate ferien?
oh nein^^


----------



## Sonsbecker (2. Juli 2008)

Update-Eilmeldung:

Server erst um 16 Uhr wieder online
































			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Jut jut...dann roll ick's ma rein wa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und Jenny bekommt Hausverbot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

hmmm bier wärme pc.. ich habe eine idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die selfmade wasser/bier Kühlung...man nimmt ein 50L Fass bastelt das Fass schön säuberlich an die wasserschläuche die über die CPU geht und ab zum Herren! und Kräftig saugen sonst steigt die Temperatur des Bieres aber 50L naja da holt man sich eben ein paar leute dazu oO


----------



## .Côco (2. Juli 2008)

={Lighting schrieb:


> öhh sry wenn ich nicht alles gelesen habe und ohne das ich mich einmischen will aber coco ? wenn er dir die inet verbindung getrennt hast und du im 5 min takt neue beiträge postest und dir da das "fehlende inet" kein strich durch die rechnug macht wieso dann bei wow ^^



weil ich auf der arbeit bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier is internet, aber kein wow (verständlicherweise)


----------



## Moktheshock (2. Juli 2008)

Tarnhamster schrieb:


> Naja, ich hänge an meinem Job und wenn ich da besoffen ankomme ist Schicht im Schacht.



*ironie anschalt*Ich ertrag meinen job nur besoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *ironie ausschalt*


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> Update-Eilmeldung:
> 
> Server erst um 16 Uhr wieder online
> 
> ...


quatsch,

"Wöchentliche Wartungsarbeiten, 02/07
An diesem Mittwoch werden alle europäischen Realms während der wöchentlichen Wartungsarbeiten von 3:00 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr (MESZ) nicht erreichbar sein.

Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis.  "


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> Update-Eilmeldung:
> 
> Server erst um 16 Uhr wieder online
> 
> ...


hoffe ich mal net -.-


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

Exhumedx schrieb:


> hmmm bier wärme pc.. ich habe eine idee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


warmes bier...........ihhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Schmeckts Slave?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Klar is legga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lass doch die Türe auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Exhumedx schrieb:


> hmmm bier wärme pc.. ich habe eine idee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bist du denn des Wahnsinns!?!? Bier zum PC kühlen????  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was soll denn Alke dazu sagen???


----------



## Ruven (2. Juli 2008)

böses coco dann wohl cyberknubu gemacht hat oder sowas... *hust*
ganz ehrlich wenn der mann iss so wie ich dann wäre das moralisch fremdgehen und dann wäre aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dir die daumen drück


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (2. Juli 2008)

ok coco tut mir leid ^^ ich will alle versteckten anschuldigen zurücknehmen ^^


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Lass doch die Türe auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt-strahlt Offenherzigkeit aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

wieso warmes bier ^^ hassu noch nen alten amd? natürlich hat das bier nen radiator oder 120cm lüfter ^^ ach weisste was trockeneis das bringts!


----------



## Sonsbecker (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hoffe ich mal net -.-



warum wohl ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in der meldung? brain off - ironic on


----------



## xemmit14 (2. Juli 2008)

Ahhhh ich brauch neue musik -.-


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

Ohja ohne Hirn denkt es sich manchmal leichter ^^


neue musik: Sweet little Bumblebee


----------



## Oberon86 (2. Juli 2008)

morgen leute , ach wie ich mittwoch liebe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da kann ich ja mal schauen was sich bei hellgate london so getahen hat ,denke aber nichts gutes ^^


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Stimmt-strahlt Offenherzigkeit aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ups...hmm...mach die Türe zu, schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bevors noch heist wir sind ne nette Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xemmit14 (2. Juli 2008)

Jeztt hab ich was geiles gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

xemmit14 schrieb:


> Ahhhh ich brauch neue musik -.-


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFCBPR-LcO8 <3


----------



## xemmit14 (2. Juli 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=YvF6a399qak


----------



## wümmefee (2. Juli 2008)

*gähn*

guten morgen mal wieder^^


----------



## turalya (2. Juli 2008)

Exhumedx schrieb:


> Ohja ohne Hirn denkt es sich manchmal leichter ^^
> 
> 
> neue musik: Sweet little Bumblebee


Hirn? was is das?^^


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Oberon86 schrieb:


> morgen leute , ach wie ich mittwoch liebe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wer spielt denn sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belerovon-HF (2. Juli 2008)

Server erst um 16 Uhr ?

Na dann.....afk Fenster putzen !

Schepass muss sein !

Coco ich drück Dir alle Daumen die ich hab, aber das mit dem I-Net kann ich sogar fast nachvollziehen, was er sich dabei gedacht hat obwohls ansich ziemlich dreist ist.

Logge bleiben und abwarten au wenns quält, da muste nu durch !

Gruß

Bel


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

Distrubed rockt einfach !!!!


--> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=88-imwWK8q8&...feature=related <--  rockt feinster black metal111!


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ups...hmm...mach die Türe zu, schnell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eben-das will ja keiner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

^^


----------



## turalya (2. Juli 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFCBPR-LcO8 <3


oh wie geil
*sabber*^^


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

xemmit14 schrieb:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=YvF6a399qak


lol


----------



## xemmit14 (2. Juli 2008)

Ok ich hab mir jetzt bei xchar ein profil erstellt muss ich jetzt die html oder url hier unter einstellung in meine signatur kopieren? Oo


----------



## Oberon86 (2. Juli 2008)

habe mir es gekauft wo es neu war da dachte ich noch das es spass macht aber der spass war nich lang, und heute ist mal so ein tag wo ich es mal online zocken kann


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Eben-das will ja keiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Niemals! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

Exhumedx schrieb:


> Distrubed rockt einfach !!!!
> 
> 
> --> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=88-imwWK8q8&...feature=related <--  rockt feinster black metal111!


OH CRAP...da kannste mir erzählen was de willst ,von dem lied kriegste selbstmordgedanken^^
jk


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

So die gevater frost is wieder da nach hmm nich so schöner arbeit milde ausgedruckt^^ Brauch erst mal n kaffee


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Oberon86 schrieb:


> habe mir es gekauft wo es neu war da dachte ich noch das es spass macht aber der spass war nich lang, und heute ist mal so ein tag wo ich es mal online zocken kann



Siehste-und ick muss die Page unserer Firma verwalten...die Welt ist ungerecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

Selbstmord Gedanken? nää


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (2. Juli 2008)

12 min noch *freu*

wer meinte da was von 16 uhr?oO wieso das


----------



## turalya (2. Juli 2008)

xD eins hab ich auch noch 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X12hfhsP6sk


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

xemmit14 schrieb:


> Ok ich hab mir jetzt bei xchar ein profil erstellt muss ich jetzt die html oder url hier unter einstellung in meine signatur kopieren? Oo


öhm, wenns nen bild is mit image tag die url rein


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Niemals!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo ist eigentlich unsere Königin?? Wieder am rummodeln? ^^


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> böses coco dann wohl cyberknubu gemacht hat oder sowas... *hust*
> ganz ehrlich wenn der mann iss so wie ich dann wäre das moralisch fremdgehen und dann wäre aus
> 
> 
> ...




stimme dir da eignedlich zu vorallem wen man dan noch verheiratet ist ist es denk ich mal gleich noch schlimmer gut wir wissen ja nicht genau was aber das er so eine reaktion gezeigt hat müsste es schon schlim gewesen sein


----------



## turalya (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> So die gevater frost is wieder da nach hmm nich so schöner arbeit milde ausgedruckt^^ Brauch erst mal n kaffee


juhuu
*kaffe für papa frost mach*


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

Exhumedx schrieb:


> Selbstmord Gedanken? nää





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

ach man so ein blöder bildschirm -.- der versucht jetzt jede sek das bild automatisch einzustellen.......nebenbei flackert der wie blöd...argh ich krieg nen anfall


----------



## Sonsbecker (2. Juli 2008)

={Lighting schrieb:


> 12 min noch *freu*
> 
> wer meinte da was von 16 uhr?oO wieso das



weil´s zum wachrütteln dienen sollte und ironie beinhaltete


----------



## Shamozz (2. Juli 2008)

Noch 10 Minuten Kinnders.... macht schonmal die Dehnübungen für die Finger.


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Nen Kaffee zum Bier nehm ick auch....Kaffee Bier und.....das andere sag ich nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mehr brauch ich nicht zum Leben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oberon86 (2. Juli 2008)

urlaub ist halt was schönes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (2. Juli 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> weil´s zum wachrütteln dienen sollte und ironie beinhaltete


was is ironie?
^^


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

rummodeln ich habe noch KEIN foto von ihr gesehen also richtiges^^


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich unsere Königin?? Wieder am rummodeln? ^^




Hmm keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Xeeeeelyy *schrei*


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

turalya schrieb:


> was is ironie?
> ^^


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ironie



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Oberon86 schrieb:


> urlaub ist halt was schönes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das dauert leider noch nen Monat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (2. Juli 2008)

*ma coco in arm nimmt*
dämlich sowas... mal was reininterpretier, wenns natürlich dann auch noch son blödsinn ist, wie ich es schreibt und verstehts noch falsch iss doppelt scheisse!


----------



## agolbur (2. Juli 2008)

600 seiten inc


----------



## Shamozz (2. Juli 2008)

http://www.readmore.de/index.php?cont=arti...mp;coverage=225

Flo von GIGA WoW im interview unzo

...hilft beim warten...


----------



## turalya (2. Juli 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ironie
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol
^^


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> rummodeln ich habe noch KEIN foto von ihr gesehen also richtiges^^



Ich auch nich du - meinste die schummelt??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

joooooooo...gief 600. seite^^


----------



## xemmit14 (2. Juli 2008)

ROOOOOFL http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWIWtrkZxUw...feature=related minute 1:20 omfg xD


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

600!


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

ich geh mir jetzt nen alten röhrenbildschirm anschließen...der bildschirm is doof


----------



## .Côco (2. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> *ma coco in arm nimmt*
> dämlich sowas... mal was reininterpretier, wenns natürlich dann auch noch son blödsinn ist, wie ich es schreibt und verstehts noch falsch iss doppelt scheisse!



mir gehts auf jeden fall richtig scheisse grad und ich kann nicht nach hause  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Ich auch nich du - meinste die schummelt??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Niemals! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (2. Juli 2008)

eigentlich ist das hier die 600ste seite^^


----------



## Tomsond (2. Juli 2008)

Noch 8 Mins *freu*


----------



## Ruven (2. Juli 2008)

gogo


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

AHA wie geil ist das denn xD


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Wir alle können nunmehr einem historischen Moment beiwohnen...Seite 600!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (2. Juli 2008)

Hmm. Coco ist weg.


----------



## turalya (2. Juli 2008)

nix 600


----------



## turalya (2. Juli 2008)

turalya schrieb:


> nix 600


verdammt doch xD


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (2. Juli 2008)

guggt mal was ich gefunden hab grad beim einloggen was soll das sein? da war nix drinne


----------



## turalya (2. Juli 2008)

Mordox-Rajaxx schrieb:


> guggt mal was ich gefunden hab grad beim einloggen was soll das sein? da war nix drinne


naja für die Rechtschreiballergiker^^


----------



## Netdog (2. Juli 2008)

Moin Moin an alle dir warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

bei mir war Ozeanisch angegeben oO


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Mordox-Rajaxx schrieb:


> guggt mal was ich gefunden hab grad beim einloggen was soll das sein? da war nix drinne



Was das denn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (2. Juli 2008)

Mordox-Rajaxx schrieb:


> guggt mal was ich gefunden hab grad beim einloggen was soll das sein? da war nix drinne



hab ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myríel1 (2. Juli 2008)

sie haben einen leeren Bildschirm gefunden..herzlichen Glückwunsch ^^


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> mir gehts auf jeden fall richtig scheisse grad und ich kann nicht nach hause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kann man dich irgendwie aufmuntern?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hau deinem Chef aufn Sack, der soll dich nich Hause lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (2. Juli 2008)

das ist normal die starten halt andere server .. wenn du mal nen eigenen server besessen hätten wüsstest du das ^^
also nix bedrohliches


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Exhumedx schrieb:


> bei mir war Ozeanisch angegeben oO



Wird ja immer besser xD


----------



## Oberon86 (2. Juli 2008)

naja habe in drei wochen wieder urlaub der bund macht es möglich


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

Toll Un´goro und so sind on nur meiner nicht -.-*


----------



## klane_mieze (2. Juli 2008)

hatte eben 3 offline russische Server drin wtf Blizz? o.O


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Von mir zwar spät aber wünsch dir viel glück coco überstehts sicher


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hab ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach Meister b1ubb gesellt sich auch mal zu uns?! Auch ne Hülse?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *bier hinhalt*


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Jut jut...dann roll ick's ma rein wa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


warum?



Hérault schrieb:


> Das dauert leider noch nen Monat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab ab 15 august 3 wochen urlaub  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das dauert halt nur leider noch ein wenig


----------



## Sonsbecker (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Von mir zwar spät aber wünsch dir viel glück coco überstehts sicher



erste server ON


----------



## Gwendolyne-MalGanis (2. Juli 2008)

Wow 12.000 beiträge ;D


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

give brain und nathrezim online -.-****


----------



## xemmit14 (2. Juli 2008)

Gilneas soll on kommen!


----------



## turalya (2. Juli 2008)

damn perenolde is immer noch nich on-.-


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> warum?
> 
> 
> ich hab ab 15 august 3 wochen urlaub
> ...



Hausverbot wegen "iiiiiih Bier"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ick hab dann auch 3 Wochen-wird wohl daran liegen dass wir ihn zusammen verbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Dann wirds hier gleich wieder ruhiger^^ ich freu mich drauf kleiner gemeinschaft is es doch viel angenehmer und hmm wie drück ich des aus ich lass es lieber XD


----------



## Salavora (2. Juli 2008)

Guten Mooooooorgen!

*Schwarzen Tee nebst genau der Sorte die DU haben willst, in die mitte stell und sich was zu essen aus der mitte nehm*


----------



## xemmit14 (2. Juli 2008)

Btw url reinkopieren klapt wohl nicht bei mir Oo


----------



## Myríel1 (2. Juli 2008)

Ist "Nachtwache" on??


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (2. Juli 2008)

ach ja ähm die server sind wieder on ^^ zumindest die meisten


----------



## xemmit14 (2. Juli 2008)

Jaaaa gilneas is on!


----------



## Gigafabi (2. Juli 2008)

die meisten server sind wieder on (aber meiner nicht -.-")


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Guten Mooooooorgen!
> 
> *Schwarzen Tee nebst genau der Sorte die DU haben willst, in die mitte stell und sich was zu essen aus der mitte nehm*



Tee oO Da steht nen 50l-Fass *zeig*


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

alle on  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sooo bis zum nächstenmal ^^ tschaui leutz viel spass beim zoggen


----------



## xemmit14 (2. Juli 2008)

Dann machts mal gut bis nächsten oder übernächsten mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomsond (2. Juli 2008)

Viel Spass noch - bin mal zocken XD


----------



## .Côco (2. Juli 2008)

ich bin noch da...ihr seid nur zu schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich muss ja noch was arbeiten nebenbei


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Hausverbot wegen "iiiiiih Bier"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


was??? zusammen verbringen??? mit diiihier???
ich trinke cola oder so



Salavora schrieb:


> Guten Mooooooorgen!
> 
> *Schwarzen Tee nebst genau der Sorte die DU haben willst, in die mitte stell und sich was zu essen aus der mitte nehm*


guten morgen

na auch schon wach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Jaja-haut nur alle ab und zockt und lasst mich hier allein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Mooorgen Sala! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Und schon gehen se alle *freu* und ich werd mich mal zu dem pinken pinguin und dem fass gesellen


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> was??? zusammen verbringen??? mit diiihier???



Nich gut?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Jaja-haut nur alle ab und zockt und lasst mich hier allein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


warum alleine das arbeitende volk ist doch auch noch da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2008)

*Hérault an die Hand nehm und mit spielen lass*


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Und schon gehen se alle *freu* und ich werd mich mal zu dem pinken pinguin und dem fass gesellen



Hehe-weise Entscheidung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bedient euch nur alle! Meine Gesellschaft muss man auch nicht scheuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *zu Jenny schiel*


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Nich gut?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich glaub mein freund bedankt sich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (2. Juli 2008)

Herault mal Taschenbilliard empfehle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Exhumedx schrieb:


> *Hérault an die Hand nehm und mit spielen lass*



*Hérault's Chef stellt ihm ein Bein*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (2. Juli 2008)

bin auch noch da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich glaub mein freund bedankt sich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meinste?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gerate irgendwie sowieso nur immer an Frauen mit Kerl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

ihr spinnt alle


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Hehe-weise Entscheidung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ha ha *vom stuhl fall*
nein gar nicht


----------



## Ruven (2. Juli 2008)

Naja Jenny en freund iss en grund aber kein hinderniss!
Das iss bekanntlich selbst die ehe nich !


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Naja Jenny en freund iss en grund aber kein hinderniss!
> Das iss bekanntlich selbst die ehe nich !




Da hast du recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen Ruviiii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (2. Juli 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Tee oO Da steht nen 50l-Fass *zeig*


OH! *blind ist* *Bier nehm* THX



Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich trinke cola oder so
> na auch schon wach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Cola ist immer gut!
Und ja, bin wach und sogar schon in der FH Vorlesung.



Slavery schrieb:


> Mooorgen Sala!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Morgen Slavery!


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

ich meine männer keine bedenken ihr könnt euch ruhig zu ihm gesellen aber ihr frauen RENNT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Naja Jenny en freund iss en grund aber kein hinderniss!
> Das iss bekanntlich selbst die ehe nich !



rofl! kannst du meine gedanken lesen?! genau das gleiche wollte ich auch gerade schreiben xD


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich meine männer keine bedenken ihr könnt euch ruhig zu ihm gesellen aber ihr frauen RENNT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich fass es nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Was soll das denn heißen???


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Naja Jenny en freund iss en grund aber kein hinderniss!
> Das iss bekanntlich selbst die ehe nich !



ja stimmt schon aber für mich zählt das nicht!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ja stimmt schon aber für mich zählt das nicht!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



K.O.-Tropfen 4tw :x


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Und ja, bin wach und sogar schon in der FH Vorlesung




Dann pass gut auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (2. Juli 2008)

WOOHOOO

Habe meine mündl. Matheprüfung bestanden! Mein Ars** ist gerettet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ihr spinnt alle


Und somit ist alles wie immer! *g*



Ruven schrieb:


> Naja Jenny en freund iss en grund aber kein hinderniss!


Das sowieso ;-)


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Ich fass es nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*pfeiff* *heiligenschei polier und zurecht rück*
ach nix nix



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (2. Juli 2008)

Exhumedx schrieb:


> bei mir war Ozeanisch angegeben oO


bei mir russland. lol
scheiß röhrenbildschirm...na ja, wenigstens kannsch jetzt den forummüll lesen ohne dem flackern^^


----------



## Qonix (2. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> WOOHOOO
> 
> Habe meine mündl. Matheprüfung bestanden! Mein Ars** ist gerettet
> 
> ...


Gratz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Das sowieso ;-)



Siehste Jenny-die Sterne stehen gut für uns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

heute ist es aber komisch -.-

was eigendlich mit mara???

und was mit xely den los sie schreibt ja mal gar nciht mehr hier rein


----------



## Ruven (2. Juli 2008)

Morgen Slave...
Ach was Herault wir sind nur ausm selben ei geschlüpft!

Ausserdem würde sich mein Schatz wundern in der Mittagspause hier brave Sprüche von mir zu lesen!
Also muss ich meinen Freiraum auch nutzen!


----------



## Salavora (2. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Dann pass gut auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm? War was? Der da vorne hat irgnedwas gesagt glaub ich. 
Aber zumindest ists interessant *g*



Illuminatos schrieb:


> WOOHOOO
> 
> Habe meine mündl. Matheprüfung bestanden! Mein Ars** ist gerettet
> 
> ...


Großes Gratz!


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Siehste Jenny-die Sterne stehen gut für uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mir ist mein saarland lieb!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> *pfeiff* *heiligenschei polier und zurecht rück*
> ach nix nix
> 
> 
> ...



Stempelst du mich gerade als Feindbild des femininen Geschlechts ab??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flooza (2. Juli 2008)

steht iwo wann die server wieder on kommen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Stempelst du mich gerade als Feindbild des femininen Geschlechts ab??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Ach was Herault wir sind nur ausm selben ei geschlüpft!



Deswegen sehn wir beide auch unverschämt gut aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spaaaaaaaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Flooza schrieb:


> steht iwo wann die server wieder on kommen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




sollten schon on sein


----------



## Hérault (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nein



Na...Gott sei dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Hm? War was? Der da vorne hat irgnedwas gesagt glaub ich.
> Aber zumindest ists interessant *g*



Aufpassen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Hä wer hat was wo gesagt wo ich aufpassen soll


----------



## Flooza (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sollten schon on sein




gut erkannt SOLLTEN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matty265 (2. Juli 2008)

Flooza schrieb:


> steht iwo wann die server wieder on kommen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Meiner is on (Azshara)


----------



## Salavora (2. Juli 2008)

Flooza schrieb:


> steht iwo wann die server wieder on kommen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Müssten schon on sein



Slavery schrieb:


> Aufpassen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tu ich ja, tu ich ja ^^
Wir haben gerade Pause^^


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Flooza schrieb:


> gut erkannt SOLLTEN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sry keine ahnung bin am arbeiten^^


----------



## Qonix (2. Juli 2008)

Flooza schrieb:


> steht iwo wann die server wieder on kommen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Waaaaaah, ein Avatar klauer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (2. Juli 2008)

Schwein gehabt, das ich heute nicht um 5 augestanden bin , um zu zocken.
Heute ist ja MITTWOCH! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Tu ich ja, tu ich ja ^^
> Wir haben gerade Pause^^



Ok brav 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das mit der Pause kauf ich dir nich ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Och schön is es Urlaub zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und online zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ach ja und ich soll euch von Sleepysimon n schönen gruß ausrichten, der hat Schule und kann nich mitspamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flooza (2. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Waaaaaah, ein Avatar klauer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich liebe einfach diese dinger...hatte mal gegoogelt und wollte mir ein anderes besorgen nur in der gleichen art, aber ncihts schönes gefunden. da dachte ich mir, ich kopier einfach dein geniales meisterwerk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

*kopf auf den tisch leg und augen zu mach*
fällt hier in der firma eh keinem auf heute


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

ich gehe mal essen -.-


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich gehe mal essen -.-


guten


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

na dann viel spass beim schlafen jenny^^


----------



## Salavora (2. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ok brav
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tatsächlich Pause! (Raucherpause, weil unser Prof raucht *g*)
Ferien wäre mal was! *auch will*



Jenny84 schrieb:


> *kopf auf den tisch leg und augen zu mach*
> fällt hier in der firma eh keinem auf heute


^^ *das auch will* werde gerade mit Arbeit zugeschüttet (arbeite neben der FH weiter für meinen Arbeitgeber der letzten Praxisphase) und muss gerade deren Pferde zügeln.. sonst bin ich schnell über den erlaubten 20h pro Woche...



Natsumee schrieb:


> ich gehe mal essen -.-


Bon appetit!


----------



## Illuminatos (2. Juli 2008)

Mein Stichwort, hab noch Frühlingsrollen von Montag hier liegen^^


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

tja hab halt die ganze wocvhe wieder nicht so viel geschlafen.
sonntag nacht zu heiss im schlafzimmer
montag nacht nicht müde also möbel aufgebaut
gestern zuerst nicht eingeschlafen weil zu heiss und dann um 3 uhr nochmal wach warum auch immer


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Tatsächlich Pause! (Raucherpause, weil unser Prof raucht *g*)
> Ferien wäre mal was! *auch will*




Ferien? Die hätt ich auch gern wieder...
Aber naja ich muss mich dann wohl mit Urlaub begnügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (2. Juli 2008)

Flooza schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich liebe einfach diese dinger...hatte mal gegoogelt und wollte mir ein anderes besorgen nur in der gleichen art, aber ncihts schönes gefunden. da dachte ich mir, ich kopier einfach dein geniales meisterwerk
> ...


Ist eigntlich ohne die Zustimmung des Besitzers nicht gerade nett und man soll die Leute ja schon am Avatar erkenne und das geht schlecht wenn 2 das selbe haben.

Darum möchte ich dich bitten deins zu ändern.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Ich mach wieder n paar nudeln wer will was soße die gleiche wie die letzte woche is der typ überhaupt da XD naja was zum essen suchen

Ach und ich stimm ihm zu avatar is ein markenzeichen meinen findet man auch in zick foren^^ Da der Frost selbst nicht machbar ist ist das halt die verkörperung so siehts aus^^


----------



## Salavora (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich mach wieder n paar nudeln wer will was soße die gleiche wie die letzte woche is der typ überhaupt da XD naja was zum essen suchen


Gerne!

Wobei eine schöne Bolognese auch gut wäre! Mit viieel Fleisch drain ;-)


----------



## Illuminatos (2. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht die beste Idee
also mit den Frühlingsdingern


----------



## xemmit14 (2. Juli 2008)

Jetzt hab ich Hunger! naja ich mach mir grad schööön cheeseburger und pommes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Hmm...ganz schön leer grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (2. Juli 2008)

So, jetzt geht der wichtige Teil los.
Daher: Cu all later oder nächste Woche


----------



## dejaspeed (2. Juli 2008)

sind halt alle spielen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (2. Juli 2008)

Ich hab voll den schwarzen Humor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hätte mich beinahe benässt...
http://youtube.com/watch?v=TcXJuImXGNk&feature=related


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> So, jetzt geht der wichtige Teil los.
> Daher: Cu all later oder nächste Woche




Machs gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bye!


----------



## xemmit14 (2. Juli 2008)

Autsch das tut doch weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (2. Juli 2008)

dacht ich mir auch, aber wie heißt es? Dummheit muss bestraft werden


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

so wieder da


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> so wieder da




WB! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

So da bin ich wieder *nudeln und soße aufn tisch stell* mahlzeit


----------



## Illuminatos (2. Juli 2008)

Hmm, das duftet aber lecker


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Und schmeckt auch gut^^ holt die teller raus kiddys gevater frost verteilt nudeln


----------



## Illuminatos (2. Juli 2008)

*rennt ausm Büro, fällt die Treppe runter, kriecht in die Küche, stämmt sich hoch, holt Teller und humpelt, halb lachend, halb weinend zurück zu Väterchen und grinst ihn mit kapputten Zähnen an*


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> So da bin ich wieder *nudeln und soße aufn tisch stell* mahlzeit




Mahlzeit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss mir auch ma was machen jetz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (2. Juli 2008)

Kann man eigentlich bei Firefox einstellen, dass die Seite sich automatisch aktualisiert? Das ist so anstrengend ständig F5 zu drücken


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

mhm ich mag keine vergifteten nudeln -.-


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich bei Firefox einstellen, dass die Seite sich automatisch aktualisiert? Das ist so anstrengend ständig F5 zu drücken




firefox ist scheise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geht net denk ich mal


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Willst du die kochkünste des gevater frost in fragestellen?!?^^ Ohne meine kälte würdet ihr immer noch am himmel rumkreisen und würmer jagen ihr pinguine^^


----------



## Xelyna (2. Juli 2008)

ACHTUNG ACHTUNG!

Wichtige Mitteilung!!

SCRÄTCHER hat morgen Geburtstag!!

Daher die Auforderung an alle -> Spamt sein GB mit Glückwünschen zu dass es nur so scheppad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Link: http://my.buffed.de/user/247815/guestbook

Ich mach gleich mal den Anfang *schreibsel* :x

Achtung.. aber ERST morgen!!

Wollt ich nur schon mal gesagt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

aloha leute
wie gehts wie stehts?
was macht das leben?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> ACHTUNG ACHTUNG!
> 
> Wichtige Mitteilung!!
> 
> ...




wb -.-


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> ACHTUNG ACHTUNG!
> 
> Wichtige Mitteilung!!
> 
> ...


so meine glückwünsche im GB platziert xDD


----------



## Xelyna (2. Juli 2008)

STOOOPP zurück das is erst morgen!!!!! XDDDD


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

meinen glückwunscha uch rein gesetzt^^

aber natsumee scheint etwas enttäuscht zu sein XDD

mein gott kalender ftw^^

aber dein 1000 beitrag seh ich dann glückwünsch ich halt hier rum^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> meinen glückwunscha uch rein gesetzt^^
> 
> aber natsumee scheint etwas enttäuscht zu sein XDD
> 
> mein gott kalender ftw^^


das ist natsumee imemr wenn wer anderes mehr beachtung bekommt als er^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> STOOOPP zurück das is erst morgen!!!!! XDDDD


jo glückwunsch zum 1000ten beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hoffe es waren auch einige konstruktive beiträge dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Ja die letzten woche schon gemerkt kleiner neidhammel hmm is ja putzig der kleine niedliche pinguin XD


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> STOOOPP zurück das is erst morgen!!!!! XDDDD




oh man 

gut das ich zu faul war da reinzuschreiben


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> ACHTUNG ACHTUNG!
> 
> Wichtige Mitteilung!!
> 
> ...




Morgen Xely,

gehts dir auch wirklich gut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ja die letzten woche schon gemerkt kleiner neidhammel hmm is ja putzig der kleine niedliche pinguin XD


pass auf du der kann ziemlich böse werden
ich würde es mir nicht mit ihm verscherzen immerhin ist er ein mitglied der pingubande xDD
EDIT: Upps er ist ja sogar der PINGU-GOTT^^


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> meinen glückwunscha uch rein gesetzt^^
> 
> aber natsumee scheint etwas enttäuscht zu sein XDD
> 
> ...



ne ist ja das xely mir noch fotos schuldet aber nie was sagt -.-^^


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Und ich bins väterlein frost also für ihn lebensnotwendig XD also auch so n kleines giftzwergel auch noch mei wie lieb

k hör schön auf XD


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Morgen Xely,
> 
> gehts dir auch wirklich gut?
> 
> ...




die ist wiede rauf ignore trip -.-

niedlich ......


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Und ich bins väterlein frost also für ihn lebensnotwendig XD also auch so n kleines giftzwergel auch noch mei wie lieb
> 
> k hör schön auf XD



ich bin der pingu gott ud ich brauche keine kälte


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Da red ma mal weiter wen die pol kappen geschmolzen sind die erde überflutet und der planet aus 100% wasser besteht hrhrhr


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich bin der pingu gott ud ich brauche keine kälte




selbsternannter Pingu-Gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (2. Juli 2008)

*läuft panisch hechelnd in den Raum ... ist noch wer da oder ist das mittwoch-morgen-kaffee-kränzchen schon vorbei ?

gut noch nicht alles weg

*winkt in die Runde* hallo erstmal 

wer mich noch nicht kennt ... ich hör auf den Namen Sily :-) naja ich bin eigentlich seid einigen Monaten Buffed nur halt erst seid ner Woche oder so Member

:-) also wie gehts wie stehts? und eins möcht ich mal los werden ... ihr mit euren Pinguinen .... Toll echt klasse ... jetzt müsse ma ab dem nächsten addon Ruf bei Walrössern farmen ... blablablub ne nurn joke *gähn*

gehn die server schon wieder hock grad auf arbeit und möchte mir die mühe ersparen mich durch die offizielle HP zu mühen ... 

lg Sily


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> selbsternannter Pingu-Gott
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und du selbsternannter pingu berater 


ach herlich dan wird waterworld gespielt muahahaha


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> selbsternannter Pingu-Gott
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


stimmt kann mich nicht an eine wahl erinnern *im gedächtnis rumstöber aber nur heiße luft find* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> *läuft panisch hechelnd in den Raum ... ist noch wer da oder ist das mittwoch-morgen-kaffee-kränzchen schon vorbei ?
> 
> gut noch nicht alles weg
> 
> ...




hallo ehm joa server sind on^^

bist du ne frau weil sily hört sich weiblich an^^


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Wilkommen sily der name is ja mal vielversprechend (gut da fehlt n l aber egal) ja müssten schon wieder on sein sonst wären hier noch die wow spammer^^
Und der selbsternannte pinguin gott spannt schon die netzte hat n neues ziel im visier hmm XD


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> stimmt kann mich nicht an eine wahl erinnern *im gedächtnis rumstöber aber nur heiße luft find*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der erste PINGUIN ist der GOTT so und da ich der erste war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

aloha

um was gehts hier eigentlich?


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> aloha
> 
> um was gehts hier eigentlich?



also wir sind am beraten was wir mit dir machen wollen


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und du selbsternannter pingu berater
> 
> 
> *ach herlich dan wird waterworld gespielt muahahaha*


hmm waterworld ist doof müsste ich erst noch zum pingu rekrutierungs lager um auch ein pingu zu werden
ein Boss-Bockssack schwimmt nicht so gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub da komm ma schnell zu ner übereinstimmung aber wen der pinguin gott so gotthaft is ohne väterchen frost auszukommen entscheidet sowieso er^^


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Nein nicht selbsternannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BIn von unsrer Königin ernannt worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich glaub da komm ma schnell zu ner übereinstimmung aber wen der pinguin gott so gotthaft is ohne väterchen frost auszukommen entscheidet sowieso er^^



ich bin nicht zuständig für das wetter die aufgabe wird automatisch verteilt....


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also wir sind am beraten was wir mit dir machen wollen


mann jetzt hast dus verraten er sollte es doch noch gar nicht wissen das wir ihn teeren und federn und dann zum schlachter schicken wollen 
PETZE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Nein nicht selbsternannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dan gz du der mich nicht mal von der pingu grp informiert hat -.-

also wegen jenny jetzt


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> mann jetzt hast dus verraten er sollte es doch noch gar nicht wissen das wir ihn teeren und federn und dann zum schlachter schicken wollen
> PETZE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



SIE

und sie ist kein pingu eigendlich hat ja kein ava


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Ach du bist einer der an mehrere götter glaubt hat auch was richt mich nach dem pinguin gott wie der des wetter haben will *erfürchtig niederknie* wie der pingu gott sagt so soll es geschehen XD


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also wir sind am beraten was wir mit dir machen wollen


mit mir?
warum?

notgeiles pack wie ich gerade in den anderen beiträgen lesen konnte!
direkt gefragt wenn wer neues kommt ey du bist du weiblich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ach du bist einer der an mehrere götter glaubt hat auch was richt mich nach dem pinguin gott wie der des wetter haben will *erfürchtig niederknie* wie der pingu gott sagt so soll es geschehen XD



na geht doch wird ja zeit das man meinen status anerkennt^^

mhm wer hat sily verscheucht?


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Klar meld mich als freiwilliger pinguin gott berater und wächter XD

weis nich du warst es wohl mit deiner frage XD


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> mit mir?
> warum?
> 
> notgeiles pack wie ich gerade in den anderen beiträgen lesen konnte!
> ...



was hat das mit notgeil zu tun?
also ich möchte das halt gerne wissen weil ich schreibe mit frauen nicht gleich wie bei männern

und ich mag frauen eh mehr

und notgeil mhm über 2 moante kein s... naja wer weis^^


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Klar meld mich als freiwilliger pinguin gott berater und wächter XD
> 
> weis nich du warst es wohl mit deiner frage XD




mimimi -.- das war eine unschuldige frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> mann jetzt hast dus verraten er sollte es doch noch gar nicht wissen das wir ihn teeren und federn und dann zum schlachter schicken wollen
> PETZE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich bin weiblich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Natsumee schrieb:


> SIE
> 
> und sie ist kein pingu eigendlich hat ja kein ava


nein weil ich meist von der arbeit schreib und zu hause noch nicht die musse hatte für mein profil etwas umzugestallten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Mit den falschen hintergedanken^^ und falsch gefragt du hättest des eleganter machen müssen XD naja bin ja nur der wächter und wettermacher ich weis eh nich bescheit warum se weg is nachdem se extra gerannt is^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

mann ich bin kurz weg und ihr spammt fast ne seite voll ihr seid schlecht früher ware es so das in 2 min ca 3 seiten voll waren da kam man gar nicht mehr hinterher mit lesen weil das auf das man geantwortet hatte schon 3 seiten weiter hinten war jetzt ist das ja voll boring-.-


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dan gz du der mich nicht mal von der pingu grp informiert hat -.-
> 
> also wegen jenny jetzt




Ich hab jeden in meiner Fl davon informaiert und da warst du nich, also is ja jetz wirklich nich so schlimm^^


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> mann ich bin kurz weg und ihr spammt fast ne seite voll ihr seid schlecht früher ware es so das in 2 min ca 3 seiten voll waren da kam man gar nicht mehr hinterher mit lesen weil das auf das man geantwortet hatte schon 3 seiten weiter hinten war jetzt ist das ja voll boring-.-



naja sind gra dnur so zu 2-3

was das war eine ganz liebe frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mhm go jenny go jenny^^


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich hab jeden in meiner Fl davon informaiert und da warst du nich, also is ja jetz wirklich nich so schlimm^^




-.- ich wusste bis vor 1ner woche nicht mal das MyBuffed geht^^


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Naja der kälte könig / gott / pinguin gott berater / wächter oder was ich auch immer bin (identitäts probleme würd ich sagen^^) geht jetz dann mal 20 min zur post briefmarken kaufen^^ bis dahin


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> -.- ich wusste bis vor 1ner woche nicht mal das MyBuffed geht^^



Eben, also sei jetz nich gleich eingeschnappt^^


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was hat das mit notgeil zu tun?
> also ich möchte das halt gerne wissen weil ich schreibe mit frauen nicht gleich wie bei männern
> 
> und ich mag frauen eh mehr
> ...


sag ich doch notgeil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Natsumee schrieb:


> naja sind gra dnur so zu 2-3
> 
> was das war eine ganz liebe frage
> 
> ...


hab ich was verpasst?
was hast du den heut mit mir?


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

K vergessen die post hat noch zu XD bleib euch weiter erhalten


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich bin weiblich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es tuuuuttt miiiir leeeiiidddd *schluchz* biiitteeee verzeih miirr *schluchz*
das mit dem teeren und federn war auch nicht ernst gemeint *finger kreuz*


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> K vergessen die post hat noch zu XD bleib euch weiter erhalten




lol hast wirklich probs^^

jenny ich meinte da wegen deinem ava halt

notgeil wegen SAHNETORTEN??? geht das?...^^


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> Es tuuuuttt miiiir leeeiiidddd *schluchz* biiitteeee verzeih miirr *schluchz*
> das mit dem teeren und federn war auch nicht ernst gemeint *finger kreuz*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
muss ich den mal wieder aggro jenny werden?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> sag ich doch notgeil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Kommt drauf an was du unter torte / schnittchen verstehst und wo du dir vorstellst die sahne hinzuklatschen


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> Es tuuuuttt miiiir leeeiiidddd *schluchz* biiitteeee verzeih miirr *schluchz*
> das mit dem teeren und federn war auch nicht ernst gemeint *finger kreuz*




*herzlichen glückwunsch sie haben gewonnen auf sie wartet 1 ganze woche foltern von der pingu gang anschliesend dürfen sie selber nachhause schwimmen 

wir wünschen ihnen eine schöne woche und erholen sie sich gut*


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Männer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was du unter torte / schnittchen verstehst und wo du dir vorstellst die sahne hinzuklatschen



<-- ganz lieb ist ist halt schon pech wen man zur freundin 2x geht und sie 2x die tage hatte -.-


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pahh an mir beißt du dir die zähne aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Männer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie wo was?


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Pinguin gott sagt schwimmen also wird gleich mal n sturm gerufen hrhrhrhr

der spamm is im vergleich zu der letzten woch wieder viel schöner geworden^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> *herzlichen glückwunsch sie haben gewonnen auf sie wartet 1 ganze woche foltern von der pingu gang anschliesend dürfen sie selber nachhause schwimmen
> 
> wir wünschen ihnen eine schöne woche und erholen sie sich gut*


Jiipppiiieee werde ich dannn auch aufgenommen?^^


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

he he wie geil ist das den?
mir ist der käse auf meinem brot geschmolzen obwohl ich das brot weder in ner mikro noch sonst wo rein gestellt hab



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sammies (2. Juli 2008)

Warum.....
Pinguine ??


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> Jiipppiiieee werde ich dannn auch aufgenommen?^^




Das musst du dann mit Xely absprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Weil pinguine die geilsten tiere ever sind^^ (fürher 2 referate in schule drüber gehalten ich find pinguine geil XD)


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> Jiipppiiieee werde ich dannn auch aufgenommen?^^



wie macht es die gruppe SM13  wen man aufgenommen wird muss man sich 13 sek verprügeln lassen

da du aber keinen antrag gemacht hat der mindestens 10 A4 seiten lang ist (für männer) frauen müssen da nur lieb zu mir sein


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Weil pinguine die geilsten tiere ever sind^^ (fürher 2 referate in schule drüber gehalten ich find pinguine geil XD)




/sign^^

jenny du bist halt zu heiss.....


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> he he wie geil ist das den?
> mir ist der käse auf meinem brot geschmolzen obwohl ich das brot weder in ner mikro noch sonst wo rein gestellt hab
> 
> 
> ...


hehe ist halt heißß heute xDD



Slavery schrieb:


> Das musst du dann mit Xely absprechen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kk
XELYYYYYY BISTE NOCH DAAAAAA?????
so hoffe sie hats gehört^^


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Dann bewerb ich mich auch als berater / wächter die 10 a4 seiten kannst mir den link pm schicken XD


----------



## Xelyna (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich bin der pingu gott ud ich brauche keine kälte



Äh ne.. die arbeitet grade für zwei Tage vor und ist im Dauerstress weil morgen / übermorgen Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Äh ne.. die arbeitet grade für zwei Tage vor und ist im Dauerstress weil morgen / übermorgen Schule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Soso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dragonsdeath hat ne Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (2. Juli 2008)

He! Noch könnt ihr die GB Einträge bei ihm ändern *puah* 
<3 Editfunktion^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wie macht es die gruppe SM13  wen man aufgenommen wird muss man sich 13 sek verprügeln lassen
> 
> da du aber keinen antrag gemacht hat der mindestens 10 A4 seiten lang ist (für männer) frauen müssen da nur lieb zu mir sein


hmm und wenn ich gaaaaannzzz lieeeeb BITTEEE BITTEEE sage???^^


----------



## Xelyna (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> hehe ist halt heißß heute xDD
> 
> 
> kk
> ...



Hm?


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Äh ne.. die arbeitet grade für zwei Tage vor und ist im Dauerstress weil morgen / übermorgen Schule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ha haben gleiche tage schule -.-^^

unter meinem ava kanst dich bewerben^^


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Wie könnte man zu unserem beiden avataren nur nein sagen als aufnahme die sind doch so niedlich und friedlich XDD


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> hmm und wenn ich gaaaaannzzz lieeeeb BITTEEE BITTEEE sage???^^




ne du bsit keien frau -.-


xely ich hab jemand neues verscheucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> He! Noch könnt ihr die GB Einträge bei ihm ändern *puah*
> <3 Editfunktion^^


XEEELLLYYYY hab ne frage^^
Würdest du mich als Pingu-Boss-Bockssack in die gang aufnehmen?^^


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> XEEELLLYYYY hab ne frage^^
> Würdest du mich als Pingu-Boss-Bockssack in die gang aufnehmen?^^




bitte füllen sie das 10 seitige aufnahmeformular aus BEFEHL


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Und ich würd mich als pinguin wettermaschine melden XDDD


----------



## Xelyna (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne du bsit keien frau -.-
> 
> 
> xely ich hab jemand neues verscheucht
> ...




Und ich bin verwirrt..
aber ändert mal die GB einträge bei Scätch mensch xD
Schreibt meinetwegen Tadaaa oder morgen ist es so weit oder sonst was mir wayne aber macht das da raus!! xDDDD


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> <-- ganz lieb ist ist halt schon pech wen man zur freundin 2x geht und sie 2x die tage hatte -.-


hä? die sagt das bestimmt nur



Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> pahh an mir beißt du dir die zähne aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich kann verdammt hartnäckig sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Natsumee schrieb:


> wie wo was?


diesmal nix mit dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne du bsit keien frau -.-
> 
> 
> xely ich hab jemand neues verscheucht
> ...


hmm schade und was ist wenn ich dir so ganz tolle bilder besorge wo frauen im bikkini nur halt OHNE bikkini stehen?^^


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hä? die sagt das bestimmt nur
> 
> 
> ich kann verdammt hartnäckig sein
> ...




diesmal -.-

ehm ne ich sehe sie nur alle 3-4 wochen -.-


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> hmm schade und was ist wenn ich dir so ganz tolle bilder besorge wo frauen im bikkini nur halt OHNE bikkini stehen?^^



kann ich ja bei meiner freundin machen

aber mhm hast eien schwester?^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hä? die sagt das bestimmt nur
> 
> 
> *ich kann verdammt hartnäckig sein
> ...


jo merk ichs chon^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> kann ich ja bei meiner freundin machen
> 
> aber mhm hast eien schwester?^^


ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

sag des gleiche weid dragon


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> XEEELLLYYYY hab ne frage^^
> Würdest du mich als Pingu-Boss-Bockssack in die gang aufnehmen?^^




Boxsack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Und ich bin verwirrt..
> aber ändert mal die GB einträge bei Scätch mensch xD
> Schreibt meinetwegen Tadaaa oder morgen ist es so weit oder sonst was mir wayne aber macht das da raus!! xDDDD




Ich habs doch richtig geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> diesmal -.-
> 
> ehm ne ich sehe sie nur alle 3-4 wochen -.-


achso


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Boxsack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


AAAHHHHH scheiße stimmt sorryy^^


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> ne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dan tuts mir leid wünsche dir viel spass bei de rbewerbung muahahhahahahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> achso



mal schauen wie es dieses wochenende aussieht also jetzt nicht wegen dem s...


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Meine bewerbung als pinguin wettermaschine wird heut nachmittag bei dir als pm eingehen XD


----------



## Silmarilli (2. Juli 2008)

gibts das forum auch in Chat-Form? ^^ da kommt ja keiner nach ... mal schnell 5 minuten ok ich gebs zu ... gearbeitet und zwei seiten verpaßt ... DA KOMMT DOCH KEINER HINTERHER:

und Sily kommt von Silmarillli... deswegen nur ein L

:-)


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Meine bewerbung als pinguin wettermaschine wird heut nachmittag bei dir als pm eingehen XD




perfekt werd ich mir in ruhe durchlesen danach werd ich mich im winter mti den anderen darüber diskutieren (sommerpause wird nicht gearbeitet) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> gibts das forum auch in Chat-Form? ^^ da kommt ja keiner nach ... mal schnell 5 minuten ok ich gebs zu ... gearbeitet und zwei seiten verpaßt ... DA KOMMT DOCH KEINER HINTERHER:
> 
> und Sily kommt von Silmarillli... deswegen nur ein L
> 
> :-)


ahh da bist ja wieder hatten schon angst um dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Tja nur bin ich die wettermaschine und mach winter wens sein muss XD

wb sily


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> gibts das forum auch in Chat-Form? ^^ da kommt ja keiner nach ... mal schnell 5 minuten ok ich gebs zu ... gearbeitet und zwei seiten verpaßt ... DA KOMMT DOCH KEINER HINTERHER:
> 
> und Sily kommt von Silmarillli... deswegen nur ein L
> 
> :-)




wb naja du warst mehr als 5 min weg^^

bist du jetzt ne frau ?^^ wegen dem namen halt hört sch weiblich an und so viele frauen haben wir halt nicht deshalb die fragen ... und bevor die naderen wieder kommen ich bin ganz lieb so^^


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

warum sieht der zwinkersmilie ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der da) eigentlich so böse aus?


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> AAAHHHHH scheiße stimmt sorryy^^




np, änderts auch in deiner Unterschrift-Ding^^

Sonst kannst nich mehr über rechtschreibung flamen xD


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Tja nur bin ich die wettermaschine und mach winter wens sein muss XD
> 
> wb sily


super dann mach ihn gleichmal schreib auch gerade diese ÜBERTRIEBEN lange bewerbung xDD


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> np, änderts auch in deiner Unterschrift-Ding^^
> 
> Sonst kannst nich mehr über rechtschreibung flamen xD


Ayyeeee Kaptain^^


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Klar natsumee und lieb schmetter gnadenlos n altes väterchen namens frost und des krümelmonster ab jaja *hust*notgeil auch noch*hust* sag nichts überd ein geschlecht in jedem fall ein fehler XD


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Fatality doubel post


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

pass auf du kleiner wurm sonst wird sie länger

gott hat gesrpochen AMEN


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> Ayyeeee Kaptain^^




Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Klar natsumee und lieb schmetter gnadenlos n altes väterchen namens frost und des krümelmonster ab jaja *hust*notgeil auch noch*hust* sag nichts überd ein geschlecht in jedem fall ein fehler XD




-.-


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wb naja du warst mehr als 5 min weg^^
> 
> bist du jetzt ne frau ?^^ wegen dem namen halt hört sch weiblich an und so viele frauen haben wir halt nicht deshalb die fragen ... und bevor die naderen wieder kommen ich bin ganz lieb so^^


ja nee is klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was für ein pingu wär ich dann hier?


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> pass auf du kleiner wurm sonst wird sie länger
> 
> gott hat gesrpochen AMEN


bin schon still^^


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Schon natsume verteil mal titel 3 leute stehen aus XDD


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ja nee is klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das willst du gar nicht wissen^^


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ja nee is klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Pingu-Kriegsminister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Agrro-Pingu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

XDDD auf solche gedanken wär ich auf anhieb gar nich gekommen


----------



## Silmarilli (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumeè *zwinker* lies dir bitte mal mein ersten post durch ^^ ich verfolge den Freeed schon n weilchen .... behaupte nichts was du nicht bist .-) Nen Deckel zu nem Topf zu finden geht leicht ... solange der Topf nicht behauptet selbst ein Deckel zu sein 

oh diese Sonne ich werd philosophisch



edith sagt ...  nur noch55 seiten      muahahah


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Schon natsume verteil mal titel 3 leute stehen aus XDD


richtig so mach ihm ma feuer unterm hintern sonst arbeitet er ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Schon natsume verteil mal titel 3 leute stehen aus XDD




whity = Wetterfrosch ähh wetterherschender pingu oder so
dragon= natsus boxsack?
jenny = ehm ich sag mal nichts^^ ne keine ahnung bevölkerungserhöhendemaschine?^^ ne lass mal keine ahnung was wilst haben?^^ bist ja ne frau und da darfst auswählen^^


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> das willst du gar nicht wissen^^


he he so wie du das sagst bekomm ich angst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Slavery schrieb:


> Pingu-Kriegsminister
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


warum bin nur aggro wenn jemand was sagt was mich aggro macht und das ist selten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> Natsumeè *zwinker* lies dir bitte mal mein ersten post durch ^^ ich verfolge den Freeed schon n weilchen .... behaupte nichts was du nicht bist .-) Nen Deckel zu nem Topf zu finden geht leicht ... solange der Topf nicht behauptet selbst ein Deckel zu sein
> 
> oh diese Sonne ich werd philosophisch


soll ich dir jetzt auf den kopf hauen oder erst später?^^
ich mein nur damit du wieder normal wirst^^


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

go sily go sily der die das gefällt mir auf anhieb XD


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> warum bin nur aggro wenn jemand was sagt was mich aggro macht und das ist selten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nur Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> whity = Wetterfrosch ähh wetterherschender pingu oder so
> dragon= natsus boxsack?
> jenny = ehm ich sag mal nichts^^ ne keine ahnung bevölkerungserhöhendemaschine?^^ ne lass mal keine ahnung was wilst haben?^^ bist ja ne frau und da darfst auswählen^^


keine ahnung aber nicht sowas wie du da gerade vorgeschlagen hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmm79 (2. Juli 2008)

aja, heut is mal wieder mittwoch, wies ausschaut


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> whity = Wetterfrosch ähh wetterherschender pingu oder so
> *dragon= natsus boxsack?*
> jenny = ehm ich sag mal nichts^^ ne keine ahnung bevölkerungserhöhendemaschine?^^ ne lass mal keine ahnung was wilst haben?^^ bist ja ne frau und da darfst auswählen^^


also wenn du das natsus mit pingugegners austauscht bin ich happy^^



Jenny84 schrieb:


> he he so wie du das sagst bekomm ich angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


toll und ich habe es mit einem post geschafft dich aggro zu machen ^^


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> Natsumeè *zwinker* lies dir bitte mal mein ersten post durch ^^ ich verfolge den Freeed schon n weilchen .... behaupte nichts was du nicht bist .-) Nen Deckel zu nem Topf zu finden geht leicht ... solange der Topf nicht behauptet selbst ein Deckel zu sein
> 
> oh diese Sonne ich werd philosophisch
> 
> ...



da steht aber gar nichts über das geschlecht und sich neutral zu halten nicht schön^^


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Ja du hast es halt drauf XD muss mana uch erst schaffen


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> keine ahnung aber nicht sowas wie du da gerade vorgeschlagen hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



alles klar^^

ehm dragon warum pingugegners boxsack?? dan kriegst du von allen haue und wehrst dich nciht??

ich hatte eher gedacht mein persönlicher boxsack um agro abzubauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Nur Spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schon klar



Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> also wenn du das natsus mit pingugegners austauscht bin ich happy^^
> 
> 
> toll und ich habe es mit einem post geschafft dich aggro zu machen ^^


ich war nicht aggro war nur die frage ob ich aggro werden soll dannach kam ja nix mehr


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

geb halt dragon pinguin verteidiger hört sich edler an aber is des selbe XD


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> schon klar
> 
> 
> ich war nicht aggro war nur die frage ob ich aggro werden soll dannach kam ja nix mehr



agro agro werden werden^^

mhm wen ich silys post durchlese wir werden spioniert -.-^^


----------



## Xelyna (2. Juli 2008)

So nach der Mittags- und Eispause endlich wieder anwesend, Bewerbungen werden in GB oder PM Form gerne angnommen und was Scrätchers GB angeht hab ich da jetzt einfach mal die Zeit um 24 Stunden vorgedreht xD


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> alles klar^^
> 
> ehm dragon warum pingugegners boxsack?? dan kriegst du von allen haue und wehrst dich nciht??
> 
> ...


ich will aber auch der pingu gang hefen indem ich die gegner der pingus auf mich lenke und euch so schütze xDD


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Also die beweberung an xely auch recht XD


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> ich will aber auch der pingu gang hefen indem ich die gegner der pingus auf mich lenke und euch so schütze xDD



pingu kamikaze?^^


wb xely na hats geshcmeckt?


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Also die beweberung an xely auch recht XD




*flammenwerfer hervorholt*


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> agro agro werden werden^^
> 
> mhm wen ich silys post durchlese wir werden spioniert -.-^^


wo sind die spione?
JENNY AGGRO
*JENNY MACHT SPIONE PLAT*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> schon klar
> 
> 
> ich war nicht aggro war nur die frage ob ich aggro werden soll dannach kam ja nix mehr


achso dann ist ja gut dachte schon du wärest böse auf mich^^

@White-Frost danke das klingt sehr edel finde auch das natsumee sich das nochmal überlegen soll xDD


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wo sind die spione?
> JENNY AGGRO
> *JENNY MACHT SPIONE PLAT*
> 
> ...




man könnte dich als beschützerin des pingu gott einstellen^^


----------



## Xelyna (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> pingu kamikaze?^^
> 
> 
> wb xely na hats geshcmeckt?




Jut ^^

Dragon du kannst dein Eintrag wieder ändern xD
chrchrchr^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> pingu kamikaze?^^
> 
> 
> wb xely na hats geshcmeckt?


nee pingu kamikaze wäre was für doofe hunter xDD
ich will was was mit deff warris gut in verbindung passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Jenny84 schrieb:


> wo sind die spione?
> JENNY AGGRO
> *JENNY MACHT SPIONE PLAT*
> 
> ...


warte ich hohl mir schnell die aggro dann kannste besser schaden machen du kippst ja sonst zu schnell um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> achso dann ist ja gut dachte schon du wärest böse auf mich^^
> 
> @White-Frost danke das klingt sehr edel finde auch das natsumee sich das nochmal überlegen soll xDD


nee bis man mich böse hat das dauert


----------



## Xelyna (2. Juli 2008)

Spam spam spam: Hier -> http://my.buffed.de/user/247815/guestbook heute oder morgen Geb.gekritzel hin ^-^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Jut ^^
> 
> Dragon du kannst dein Eintrag wieder ändern xD
> chrchrchr^^


*stöhn* voll im streß hier-.-
naj gut kannst mir nochmal den link shcicken?^^


----------



## Ruven (2. Juli 2008)

Watt wie wo Jenny iss aggro und hot... 
*fauch*
lass dich mal vonem ollen prot antanken *rofl*

so wieder weg viel zu tun vermisst mich eh niemand und in mein GB schreibt auch keiner 
*knurr*


----------



## Xelyna (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> *stöhn* voll im streß hier-.-
> naj gut kannst mir nochmal den link shcicken?^^




Steht über deinem Post aber hier haste noch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://my.buffed.de/user/247815/guestbook


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

natsumees vorschlag mit wetterherrschender pinguin gefällt mir aber sehr gut XD


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Watt wie wo Jenny iss aggro und hot...
> *fauch*
> lass dich mal vonem ollen prot antanken *rofl*
> 
> ...




und dan zu mir was wegen notgeilheit sagen ALLES klar

naja leere worte im gegensatz zu mir ^^ ne ehm ciao ^^

mhm pingu verteidiger oder wie?


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Spam spam spam: Hier -> http://my.buffed.de/user/247815/guestbook heute oder morgen Geb.gekritzel hin ^-^




Ich kann nich schon wieder spamen^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und dan zu mir was wegen notgeilheit sagen ALLES klar
> 
> naja leere worte im gegensatz zu mir ^^ ne ehm ciao ^^
> 
> *mhm pingu verteidiger oder wie?*


JAAAAAHHH ich liebe dich^^
naja gut zu viel emotionen sorry^^
bin mit deinem Vorschlag einverstanden und stelle nur noch die Frage ob ich mich schon jetzt so nennen darf oder ich erst auf das Diplom warten muss^^


----------



## Ruven (2. Juli 2008)

Natsu skill dizi mit schmerzunterdrückung kommst vielleicht auch an jenny ran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

die frage würde den wetterherrscher in spe auch interessieren XD


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Natsu skill dizi mit schmerzunterdrückung kommst vielleicht auch an jenny ran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich bin imo diszi und ich bruahc kein scherzunterdrücken dafür -.-


was wissen?^^

zuerst möcht ih die bewerbung sehen danach musst noch dein ava opfern^^


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

meinen göttlichen avatar? naja wird sich schon na usgleich finden^^


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und dan zu mir was wegen notgeilheit sagen ALLES klar
> 
> naja leere worte im gegensatz zu mir ^^ ne ehm ciao ^^
> 
> mhm pingu verteidiger oder wie?


hat der ruven dich nicht auch angeschwult?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sorry ruven



Ruven schrieb:


> Natsu skill dizi mit schmerzunterdrückung kommst vielleicht auch an jenny ran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was habt ihr heut nur alle mit mir? ich bin doch ganz harmlos und lieb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hat der ruven dich nicht auch angeschwult?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




joa der spinnt

noja weis net^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich bin imo diszi und ich bruahc kein scherzunterdrücken dafür -.-
> 
> 
> was wissen?^^
> ...


ach stimmt die bewerbung-.-
hmm und mein ava opfern? ohh jee naja gut dann muss ich mal nach nem neuen suchen^^


----------



## Ruven (2. Juli 2008)

ach jenny nix... aber da Xely alles ignoriert bist du das neue opfer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Ne 10 seitige bewerbung krieg ich nich hin wie wärs mit einer ehrfürchtigen bittung zum wetterherscher geschlagen zu werden XD


----------



## Ruven (2. Juli 2008)

nix spinnen ICH BRAUCH SPASS...
hier iss so öde!


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> nix spinnen ICH BRAUCH SPASS...
> hier iss so öde!



dan mach mich nicht an nim slave

ne geht net^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ne 10 seitige bewerbung krieg ich nich hin wie wärs mit einer ehrfürchtigen bittung zum wetterherscher geschlagen zu werden XD


hab ich auch schon versucht wenn du kein mädchen bist oder ne geile schwester hast kannste das vergessen^^


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Aber n ganz formaler gott keiner von diesen barbaren der männer rippen entreist^^ gut 10 seitige bewerbung heut abend als pms XD


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> ach jenny nix... aber da Xely alles ignoriert bist du das neue opfer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ah okay

wo habt ihr eigentlich eure avatar her?
hab letztes mal geschaut aber nig gefunden was mir gefallen hätte


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

hehe hab nen geilen ava gefunden xDD

so ganz nach dem Satz: "Eyy, du kommst hier net rein!!!"[attachment=3566:pinguin.jpg]


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Ich such nach der arbeit der pc hier is einfach zu lahm für ne 10 seiten bewerbung und n ava XD


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> hab ich auch schon versucht wenn du kein mädchen bist oder ne geile schwester hast kannste das vergessen^^



Das Leben is kein Ponyhof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (2. Juli 2008)

häng mich mal bei Jenny am Arm ein und warte gespannt auf ne antwort .... hätt mal versucht n pic reinzustellen aber konnte es nicht hochladen 

öhm Natsumeè ... ich halte mich nicht neutral ... ich steh auf Pinguine ... zählt das auch ?

*lacht* bin mal länger afk muss mit ner Kollegin auf nen Eiskaffee *wave*


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

ach natsumee was mir gerade einfällt ich könnte doch nen dopple titel bekommen und zwar: Pingu-Verteidiger und Natsus perönlicher Boxsack^^
was hölst du davon?^^


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Müssen tut man gar nichts auser sterben^^ hf bis später


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> häng mich mal bei Jenny am Arm ein und warte gespannt auf ne antwort .... hätt mal versucht n pic reinzustellen aber konnte es nicht hochladen
> 
> öhm Natsumeè ... ich halte mich nicht neutral ... ich steh auf Pinguine ... zählt das auch ?
> 
> *lacht* bin mal länger afk muss mit ner Kollegin auf nen Eiskaffee *wave*


bis nachher^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Müssen tut man gar nichts auser sterben^^ hf bis später


doch auf klo xDD


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

ich kenn dein geshclecht immernoch net -.- 100%^^

stell mich mal net so hin dragon -.-

googel ftw^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich kenn dein geshclecht immernoch net -.- 100%^^
> 
> stell mich mal net so hin dragon -.-
> 
> googel ftw^^


och wieso soll das hingestellt sein xDD


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

mir is fad, ich geh rauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

viel spass beim lungen abtöten XD


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

jetzt sind alle wieder weg oder was?


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jetzt sind alle wieder weg oder was?


hmm scheint so-.-


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> hmm scheint so-.-




Noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber geh mich jetz rasieren, duschen, usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Noch da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


so genau wollt ich das gar nicht wissen xDD


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Bin so halbscharig da^^ werd wohl bald heim gehen denk ich XD


----------



## Ruven (2. Juli 2008)

Natsu iss geiler bock !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin noch da aber mir iss auch langweilig... 
werd mich jetzt auf ne baustelle verkriechen und  geh eine rauchen.

Mich hat ja niemand mehr lieb...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jetzt sind alle wieder weg oder was?


wieder dar wie ihr seht war ich mir avat. suchen hätte auch noch den zur auswahl gehabt
aber der den ich jetzt hab hat mir besser gefallen


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Bin so halbscharig da^^ werd wohl bald heim gehen denk ich XD


hehe naja der beste abend ist feierabend^^



Ruven schrieb:


> Natsu iss geiler bock !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


doch wir haben dich alle lieb ruven *finger kreuz*^^


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Natsu iss geiler bock !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne eigendlich net ^^

ey was geht ihr alle shcon wir haben erst 14.00 -.-


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

der satan pingu ist viel cooler^^

und wb jenny


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wieder dar wie ihr seht war ich mir avat. suchen hätte auch noch den zur auswahl gehabt
> aber der den ich jetzt hab hat mir besser gefallen


uiihh hübsch ich werd mir den hier reinpacken^^


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Nice Jenny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

ich will nach hause!

ruven ich hab dich lieb
*reusper fingerkreutz*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich will nach hause!
> 
> ruven ich hab dich lieb
> *reusper fingerkreutz*
> ...




Ich mag Ruven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin Zuhause URLAUB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

und ich will nimmer senior heißen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
so alt bin ich doch gar nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> und ich will nimmer senior heißen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann musst es ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich mag Ruven
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja siehst Ruvne mach dich an slavery ran


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

warum findest den satan pingu cooler?
das da ist ein echter der ist noch viel cooler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> und ich will nimmer senior heißen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mhm tust halt fortpflanzungsmaschine hin ne 

genau 

sekretärin vom Pingu Gott^^


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Dann musst es ändern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mir ist noch nix eingefallen


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm tust halt fortpflanzungsmaschine hin ne
> 
> genau
> 
> sekretärin vom Pingu Gott^^


warum sekretärin? das hört sich wieder so nach fortpflanzungsmaschine an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> mir ist noch nix eingefallen


dann denk^^
und ich finde den satan pingu auch nicht besser sondern den den du drin hast der sieht bessser aus vor allem auch das wasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> warum sekretärin? das hört sich wieder so nach fortpflanzungsmaschine an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mhm naja kommt drauf an wie man es sieht

ja jemand muss ide 10 seitigen a4 bewerbungen ja lesen oder?^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> warum sekretärin? das hört sich wieder so nach fortpflanzungsmaschine an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


öhöömm als ob sekretärinnen nur für das eine da wären xDD
naja gut in den männer köpfen vllt schon aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

so geh heim da such ich mir dann n ava und schreib die bewerbung für den titel XDDD und euch schreib ich auch nochmal wie ich mir daheim n eis oder so reinzieh XD hf


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

ich find auch das der den ich genommen hab besser aussieht


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> so geh heim da such ich mir dann n ava und schreib die bewerbung für den titel XDDD und euch schreib ich auch nochmal wie ich mir daheim n eis oder so reinzieh XD hf


jaja mach ich futter auch gleich en eis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (2. Juli 2008)

*kurz reinschau* *wieder wegschleich*

So viel Arbeit wie ich grad hab könnt ich bis heut abend um 10 hier bleiben^-^


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> öhöömm als ob sekretärinnen nur für das eine da wären xDD
> naja gut in den männer köpfen vllt schon aber egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ne jenny hat das erwähnt nicht ich^^


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *kurz reinschau* *wieder wegschleich*
> 
> So viel Arbeit wie ich grad hab könnt ich bis heut abend um 10 hier bleiben^-^



wb udn ciao -.-


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *kurz reinschau* *wieder wegschleich*
> 
> So viel Arbeit wie ich grad hab könnt ich bis heut abend um 10 hier bleiben^-^


*xely entdeck und versuch festzuhalten doch daneben greif*
och das nicht schlimmer bleibst du länger bei uns *freu*^^


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *kurz reinschau* *wieder wegschleich*
> 
> So viel Arbeit wie ich grad hab könnt ich bis heut abend um 10 hier bleiben^-^



Dann bleib bis 12 und konzentrier dich jetz 2 Stunden auf den Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne jenny hat das erwähnt nicht ich^^


aso^^
naja wollt dich mal fragen ob ich als dein persönlicher boxsack auch 10 seiten schreiben muss mir fällt nahc einem satz schon nix mehr ein


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Dann bleib bis 12 und konzentrier dich jetz 2 Stunden auf den Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmm auch ne gute idee xDD


----------



## Xelyna (2. Juli 2008)

*Party in Scrätcher's GB feier*

Ähm..bis 12? Oo.. Du hast sie ja nicht alle!!! ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

was für ein satz hast du den?
so siehe auf der seit da steht jetzt nicht mehr senior  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> aso^^
> naja wollt dich mal fragen ob ich als dein persönlicher boxsack auch 10 seiten schreiben muss mir fällt nahc einem satz schon nix mehr ein



na gut darfst 9 seiten schreiben auser die letzte zeile von der 9nten nicht^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *Party in Scrätcher's GB feier*
> 
> Ähm..bis 12? Oo.. Du hast sie ja nicht alle!!! ^^


hmm schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ach komm schon tu es für uns^^
gib dir nen schubser ich helf dir auch^^ *xely anschubs*


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> was für ein satz hast du den?
> so siehe auf der seit da steht jetzt nicht mehr senior
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol was fürn titel da waren meine vorschläge VIEEEEEEL beser^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> na gut darfst 9 seiten schreiben auser die letzte zeile von der 9nten nicht^^


-.-
ohh wie großzügig eure lordschaft doch ist^^


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lol was fürn titel da waren meine vorschläge VIEEEEEEL beser^^


besser wie senior!
nene


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> besser wie senior!
> nene


stimmt besser als senior ist es alle mal^^


----------



## Xelyna (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> hmm schade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich schubs dich gleich xD
Wuhu.. in 6 Minuten kostenloses Eis in der Kantiiiiiine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (2. Juli 2008)

Na wisst ihr ich mag slave auch deswegen geht das ja au nich...
wollt ich mit slave was anfangen müsst ich ihn heiraten...

Natsu bei dir iss das was anderes... bist halt en not....... lalala da muss man einfach ran!
Und Jenny macht sich grade interessant und Xely iss ma so langweilig, für sows hätt ich die scheidung eingereicht! *omg*


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich schubs dich gleich xD
> Wuhu.. in 6 Minuten kostenloses Eis in der Kantiiiiiine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


juchuh ich werde von der göttin persönlich geschubst *freu*^^
hmm in 1 min hab ich ein kostenloses eis aus unserer tiefkühltruhe xDD


----------



## Hanneh (2. Juli 2008)

ich will auch kostenloses eis !!!


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Hanneh schrieb:


> ich will auch kostenloses eis !!!


aloha
dann komm vorbei oder fang bei xely an zu arbeiten xDD


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> besser wie senior!
> nene






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

ey MEINE @ Ruven^^


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Na wisst ihr ich mag slave auch deswegen geht das ja au nich...
> wollt ich mit slave was anfangen müsst ich ihn heiraten...
> 
> Natsu bei dir iss das was anderes... bist halt en not....... lalala da muss man einfach ran!
> Und Jenny macht sich grade interessant und Xely iss ma so langweilig, für sows hätt ich die scheidung eingereicht! *omg*


warum mach ich mich interessant?



Natsumee schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ohhh nicht traurig sein


----------



## Aplizzier (2. Juli 2008)

hetue heißt es  ehre farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Ruvii ich krieg angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> warum mach ich mich interessant?
> 
> 
> ohhh nicht traurig sein



sicher -.-


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

???????????????


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß-Noch-Nich-Pingu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (2. Juli 2008)

Ach nu so Jenny...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja ne ihr müsst entschuldigen das wetter ne ich dreh noch durch...

Jenny kommst mit planschen?


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

hab ich jetzt auch weil kürzer


----------



## Fumacilla (2. Juli 2008)

schlägerei?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Ach nu so Jenny...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ruven SITZ


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Ach nu so Jenny...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber ich steh doch im kühlschrank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist noch platz?^^


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ist noch platz?^^


ähh wird glaub ich eng  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ähh wird glaub ich eng
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



egal^^ einfahc rein da^^

in den KÜHLSCHRANK


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Dann schreib ich euch nochmal von daheim mit nem eis in der hand und n ventilator im rücken hrhrhr


----------



## Ruven (2. Juli 2008)

bei jenny vor fahre die Türe des dollen geschäftsautos öffne welches auf 20° gekühlt ist und sie zu meinem privatpooö chauffiere....
Ätsch Natsu!!!


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> bei jenny vor fahre die Türe des dollen geschäftsautos öffne welches auf 20° gekühlt ist und sie zu meinem privatpooö chauffiere....
> Ätsch Natsu!!!




ich bin doch mti ihr im kühlschrank drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Dann schreib ich euch nochmal von daheim mit nem eis in der hand und n ventilator im rücken hrhrhr



gz gz^^


----------



## Salavora (2. Juli 2008)

Da bin ich wieder (mal wieder ne Pause während der Vorlesung)

*gekühlte Getränke hinstell*


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kloppt euch!

Männer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja ich saug dir mana und hau dich muahahahaha^^

apropo pala 3vs3 am ende magier vs healpala nach 30 min ist der pala raus^^


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Klar kloppt euch dann kom ich als rouge den rouge do it from behind XD

mal n bild suchen und 10 seitige bewerbung abschicken XDD


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


komm jenny wir verschwinden durch die hintertür^^


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

ich hab da keine probleme mit ich bin schurkin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> komm jenny wir verschwinden durch die hintertür^^



*dragon festhallt und seinen deff tank umhau*

ui RUVEN ich hab einen neuen für dich der macht es gerne von hinten go whity go whity^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Klar kloppt euch dann kom ich als rouge den rouge do it from behind XD
> 
> mal n bild suchen und 10 seitige bewerbung abschicken XDD


hehe ich muss nur 9 seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> *dragon festhallt und seinen deff tank umhau*
> 
> ui RUVEN ich hab einen neuen für dich der macht es gerne von hinten go whity go whity^^


ha der ist nicht schlecht


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> *dragon festhallt und seinen deff tank umhau*
> 
> ui RUVEN ich hab einen neuen für dich der macht es gerne von hinten go whity go whity^^


tzz du kleiner baumschmuser willst meine kampfmaschine von ork festhalten das kannste knicken^^


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich hab da keine probleme mit ich bin schurkin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hab nen mensch de rsieht dich muahahahaha^^


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

ey natsu bist du ein dudu?


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> tzz du kleiner baumschmuser willst meine kampfmaschine von ork festhalten das kannste knicken^^



ehm du kriegst wenig meele dmg aber spell dmg net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (2. Juli 2008)

*rumtanz*


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

ich mein von deiner sig her


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ehm du kriegst wenig meele dmg aber spell dmg net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach was Spell reflection ftw xDD


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

können ja schaun wer den anderen zuerst findet dann stun und dann mmmhh^^

des bild gefällt mir^^


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich mein von deiner sig her



hab 70er prieste rund 70er krieger


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *rumtanz*


*mittanz*


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> können ja schaun wer den anderen zuerst findet dann stun und dann mmmhh^^
> 
> des bild gefällt mir^^




lol geiles bild

nim den ruven zuerst durch pls dan dragon


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> *mittanz*



*linkstanz*


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lol geiles bild
> 
> nim den ruven zuerst durch pls dan dragon


tzz typisch ally erstmal nen kollegen holen


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

so dann nur noch nasumee 10 pms um die ohren knallen hrhrhr du hast noch zeit es dir anders zu überlegen XD


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> können ja schaun wer den anderen zuerst findet dann stun und dann mmmhh^^
> 
> des bild gefällt mir^^


warum bist du allianz?

hatte ich schon ein paar mal da rennst du rum wie doof und gehst den andern schurken zuerst mal 3 stunden lang suchen!


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Re! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> tzz typisch ally erstmal nen kollegen holen




haha für den satz liebe ich dich...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber so als prot pala iss en diszi frühstück... zieh du mir erst ma 18k leben weg!

Aber wisst ihr was... ich klopp mich um niemanden... tzzz... war nur ein nett gemeintes angebot an jenny...
*Champos wieder weg pack*

tzzz... bin weg für heute!


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> so dann nur noch nasumee 10 pms um die ohren knallen hrhrhr du hast noch zeit es dir anders zu überlegen XD



ich lese sie mir dan zuhause durch^^


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hab 70er prieste rund 70er krieger


schade ein dudu hätte aber besser zu deinem baumschmuser gepasst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> haha für den satz liebe ich dich...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wurde ja mal zeit^^

pöser sexsüchtiger typ du


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> schade ein dudu hätte aber besser zu deinem baumschmuser gepasst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ach geht so dafür hab ich keine barbiepuppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

ohhh ruven ich steck doch im kühlschrank fest was soll ich den machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

jo und ich steck auch in was drin kühlschrank halt


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Juli 2008)

server wieder down @,@ ich spüre da einen zusammenahng mit ner pinguininvasion in paris


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> server wieder down @,@ ich spüre da einen zusammenahng mit ner pinguininvasion in paris




echt down? goil


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

tz perversling  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

So ich verabschied mich mal ne Weile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bis später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Re!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


WeeeBeeee


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> tz perversling
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wer?


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> So ich verabschied mich mal ne Weile
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




du warst gar nie da -.-


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> server wieder down @,@ ich spüre da einen zusammenahng mit ner pinguininvasion in paris


mist woher weißt du von unseren plänen?^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wer?


du


----------



## Salavora (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich hab da keine probleme mit ich bin schurkin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schurkinen ftw!!!



Xelyna schrieb:


> *rumtanz*


*Feuer dingen auspack, anklick /dance*



Slavery schrieb:


> Re!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wb und auch re



ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> server wieder down @,@ ich spüre da einen zusammenahng mit ner pinguininvasion in paris


*gggg* Es scheint langsam aufzufallen... wie reagieren sie den au funser Lösgegeldforderungen?


----------



## Silmarilli (2. Juli 2008)

röööö 

na was hab ich verpaßt ? außer 6 Seiten *fragezeichen auf'n Kopf auf Sonnengelb umschalt*

:-) Sily


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> röööö
> 
> na was hab ich verpaßt ? außer 6 Seiten *fragezeichen auf'n Kopf auf Sonnengelb umschalt*
> 
> :-) Sily



wb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach net viel Ruven hat wieder mal rumgespinnt dan haben wir noch wegen bewerbung geschrieben


@ dragon NIEMALS


----------



## Silmarilli (2. Juli 2008)

Bewerbung? Um?


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wer?



DU das hört sich heut bei dir alles so ....
so....



... na so komisch an





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> DU das hört sich heut bei dir alles so ....
> so....
> 
> 
> ...



komische gebründung nicht akzeptiert^^

ja für die pingu gang ^^

da muss man als mann 10 A4 seiten schreiben als frau nicht^^


----------



## Salavora (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> komische gebründung nicht akzeptiert^^
> 
> ja für die pingu gang ^^
> 
> da muss man als mann 10 A4 seiten schreiben als frau nicht^^


Lucky me ^^
so, Vorlesung geht weiter, cu next week!


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

so volle 10 seiten auf deinem nivou natsumee XD


----------



## Psychomantis87 (2. Juli 2008)

lol xD


----------



## Slavery (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du warst gar nie da -.-




Och du armer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss mich einfach mehr um dich kümmern ich merk schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Och du armer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne lass mal aber nehme es gerne von jenny oder so^^


whity hast post


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> so volle 10 seiten auf deinem nivou natsumee XD


*flüster* psst kannste mir mal nen abzug von den seiten schicken hab kein plan was ich schreiben soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *flüster*


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne lass mal aber nehme es gerne von jenny oder so^^
> 
> 
> whity hast post


lol du wolllüstling^^


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Ohhh so förmlich natsumee hät ich ja gar nich gedacht XD


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

rofl ich hab lol gesagt -.-
ja ich muss mich selber unterhalten da es hier ja niemand tut mich mag halt keiner :'(


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

was ich soll mich um nen alli kümmern?
ich als hordlerin?

HiHi okay!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*dolch hinter dem rücken versteck*


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ohhh so förmlich natsumee hät ich ja gar nich gedacht XD




danke danke


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> was ich soll mich um nen alli kümmern?
> ich als hordlerin?
> 
> HiHi okay!
> ...




ey ich habe irgendwo 2 hordler 1nen untoten shcurken spiel ich noch auf 70 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Ach anstatt dich um nen alli zu kümmern könntest dich auch um nen hordler kollegen kümmern^^


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ey ich habe irgendwo 2 hordler 1nen untoten shcurken spiel ich noch auf 70
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


in deiner sig steht aber nur der baumkuschler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> in deiner sig steht aber nur der baumkuschler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



noja ist auch mein main 

der schurke ist auf krag jin oder so^^


----------



## Hishabye (2. Juli 2008)

<<<<<<<<<<<< Dieses Wölfchen frisst alle Pinguine auf ^^

hmmm was für ne Ruhe in diesem Thread ^^


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

mhm sily?^^


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ach anstatt dich um nen alli zu kümmern könntest dich auch um nen hordler kollegen kümmern^^


du bist zu jung da bekomme ich probleme mit dem gesetz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ausserdem bin ich treu!


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> in deiner sig steht aber nur der baumkuschler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hehe jo gibs ihm^^
ach ja ich habe fast nur hordler xDD


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> <<<<<<<<<<<< Dieses Wölfchen frisst alle Pinguine auf ^^
> 
> hmmm was für ne Ruhe in diesem Thread ^^



ruhe?

so leute da ist ein vierbeiner GREIFT ES AN

whity froste es  jenny mach es zu hackfleisch dragon tank es an^^


----------



## Pi91 (2. Juli 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> <<<<<<<<<<<< Dieses Wölfchen frisst alle Pinguine auf ^^
> 
> hmmm was für ne Ruhe in diesem Thread ^^


I will survive *träller*


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> du bist zu jung da bekomme ich probleme mit dem gesetz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du hast einen freund?


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Pi91 schrieb:


> I will survive *träller*



eine eidechse grrr nochmal das gleiche gogo ANGRIFF


----------



## Pi91 (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> whity froste es  jenny mach es zu hackfleisch dragon tank es an^^


Aber doch hoffentlich nicht in der Reihenfolge xD


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

kann mir wer mal nen tipp geben was ich bei der bewerbung schreiben soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich bin sonst aufgeschmissen^^


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> du bist zu jung da bekomme ich probleme mit dem gesetz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach wo kein kläger da kein richter XDD

Habt ihr sily schon wieder verscheucht?


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Pi91 schrieb:


> Aber doch hoffentlich nicht in der Reihenfolge xD


doch -.-
unser gott ist da etwas eigenartig xDD
naja egal sorry Pi91 und Hishabye war nett mit euch
CHARGE!!!


----------



## Hishabye (2. Juli 2008)

/me verwandelt sich einen riesigen Drachen und kokelt alle weg

ALSO RICHTIG GEGRILLT SCHMECKEN DIE JA NOCH BESSER *sabber sabber mniam schmatz*


----------



## Pi91 (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> kann mir wer mal nen tipp geben was ich bei der bewerbung schreiben soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


warum du dich genau in dem betrieb bewirbst
persönliche daten(name, wohnort,eltern,geschwister,staatsangehörigkeit, familienstand)
schuldbildung
schulabschluss
sprachkenntnisse
besondere fähigkeiten
praktikum
hobbys
ort, datum unterschrift
anhang:
zeugniskopien, leistungsnachweise, praktikumsbescheinigungen
das sollte so drin sein


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> /me verwandelt sich einen riesigen Drachen und kokelt alle weg
> 
> ALSO RICHTIG GEGRILLT SCHMECKEN DIE JA NOCH BESSER *sabber sabber mniam schmatz*


*räusper* ich bin krieger ich kann so etwas mit meinem schild(nein natsumee nicht das was du jetzt denkst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) das heißt SPELLREFLECTION damit werfe ich leider deinen feueratem auf dich zurück^^
also leute bedient euch gegrillter wolf zum abendessen^^


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> /me verwandelt sich einen riesigen Drachen und kokelt alle weg
> 
> ALSO RICHTIG GEGRILLT SCHMECKEN DIE JA NOCH BESSER *sabber sabber mniam schmatz*



ehm whity hat dich zu gefrosstet weist ja oder?^^


warum wie alt ist er den?^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Pi91 schrieb:


> warum du dich genau in dem betrieb bewirbst
> persönliche daten(name, wohnort,eltern,geschwister,staatsangehörigkeit, familienstand)
> schuldbildung
> schulabschluss
> ...


danke aber ich will mich bei der pingugang bewerben xDD


----------



## Pi91 (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> doch -.-
> unser gott ist da etwas eigenartig xDD
> naja egal sorry Pi91 und Hishabye war nett mit euch
> CHARGE!!!


mein main ist der resto, als würde mich n deff downkriegen... du und welche armee?^^(die frage klärt sich eigentlich von selbst, wollte ich aber schon immer mal sagen)


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Pi91 schrieb:


> warum du dich genau in dem betrieb bewirbst
> persönliche daten(name, wohnort,eltern,geschwister,staatsangehörigkeit, familienstand)
> schuldbildung
> schulabschluss
> ...



naja es geht ja eher um eine pingu gang bewerbung aber danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




JENNNYYY hast du einen freund oder wie?? -.-


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> noja ist auch mein main
> 
> der schurke ist auf krag jin oder so^^


nit mein server aber ich wollt immer mal nen baumschmuser spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

in 2 monaten erst 18 XD (aber jung und knackig *hust* XD)


----------



## Pi91 (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> danke aber ich will mich bei der pingugang bewerben xDD


na dann vergiss den ganzen kram und schick ein foto von dir xD


----------



## Pi91 (2. Juli 2008)

übrigens ist das keine eidechse, sondern der saurier ausm un´goro :/


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Pi91 schrieb:


> mein main ist der resto, als würde mich n deff downkriegen... du und welche armee?^^(die frage klärt sich eigentlich von selbst, wollte ich aber schon immer mal sagen)


meine Armee?
Die pingugang^^



Pi91 schrieb:


> na dann vergiss den ganzen kram und schick ein foto von dir xD


ne dafür müsste ich weiblich sein oder eine geile schwester haben^^


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nit mein server aber ich wollt immer mal nen baumschmuser spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mhm spiel einen komm auf Terrordar

hast recht whity ist ja noch ein baby^^

und wi ekommst auf Treu? oder bist schon vergeben??


----------



## Fumacilla (2. Juli 2008)

Pi91 schrieb:


> na dann vergiss den ganzen kram und schick ein foto von dir xD



berwirb dich doch dort als eisfachverkäufer?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Pi91 schrieb:


> übrigens ist das keine eidechse, sondern der saurier ausm un´goro :/


noch schlimmer den muss man doch für ne qs killen oder?
die qs hab ich noch nicht gemacht xDD


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> meine Armee?
> Die pingugang^^
> 
> 
> ne dafür müsste ich weiblich sein oder eine geile schwester haben^^




/sign


----------



## Pi91 (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> ne dafür müsste ich weiblich sein oder eine geile schwester haben^^


setzt natürlich vorraus, ein pingu zu sein, ich dachte, das wär dir klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> berwirb dich doch dort als eisfachverkäufer?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne ich werde der pingu-verteidiger *stolz sei* xDD


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Pi91 schrieb:


> setzt natürlich vorraus, ein pingu zu sein, ich dachte, das wär dir klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nene die oben erwähnte kriterien sind gut wen man beides net hat ist dan muss man 10 seitige bewerbung schreiben


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny jetz antwort natsumee aka mr. notgeil doch mal damit er nich immer des gleiche spammen muss XD


----------



## EviLKeX (2. Juli 2008)

kann sein das ich mich irre aber das ist das der größte spam thread von ganz buffed?


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja es geht ja eher um eine pingu gang bewerbung aber danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja hab nen freund


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

EviLKeX schrieb:


> kann sein das ich mich irre aber das ist das der größte spam thread von ganz buffed?




hallo herr Evil leider kann ich deine nachricht nicht selber lesen weil ich grad beschäftigt bin wende dich doch an meine fort äh sekretärin danke


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ja hab nen freund




cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pi91 (2. Juli 2008)

EviLKeX schrieb:


> kann sein das ich mich irre aber das ist das der größte spam thread von ganz buffed?


der nachtschwärmerfred könnte noch rankommen


----------



## Hishabye (2. Juli 2008)

A propo Bewerbung...ein Blick hierhin werfen http://www.bewerbung-tipps.com/vorlagen/anschreiben/0.html

Dort findet man alles Rund um die Bewerbung inkl kostenloser Mustervorlagen ^^

P.S. hab ich erwähnt, dass ich unsterblich bin ?????xD


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schlechter lügner XD


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

EviLKeX schrieb:


> kann sein das ich mich irre aber das ist das der größte spam thread von ganz buffed?


das meinst du nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korbî (2. Juli 2008)

is doch nen toller thread xD und da merkt man wie wenig die leute alle zu tun haben wenn sie kein wow zocken können xD


btw 100ster Beitrag wuhuu xD


----------



## Pi91 (2. Juli 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> A propo Bewerbung...ein Blick hierhin werfen http://www.bewerbung-tipps.com/vorlagen/anschreiben/0.html
> 
> Dort findet man alles Rund um die Bewerbung inkl kostenloser Mustervorlagen ^^
> 
> P.S. hab ich erwähnt, dass ich unsterblich bin ?????xD


bezweifle, dass die vorlage, die dragon braucht da dabei ist xD


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

EviLKeX schrieb:


> kann sein das ich mich irre aber das ist das der größte spam thread von ganz buffed?


jo hast es erraten^^


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Juli 2008)

Pi91 schrieb:


> der nachtschwärmerfred könnte noch rankommen


nachtschwärmer > der hier

auf jeden fall!


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> A propo Bewerbung...ein Blick hierhin werfen http://www.bewerbung-tipps.com/vorlagen/anschreiben/0.html
> 
> Dort findet man alles Rund um die Bewerbung inkl kostenloser Mustervorlagen ^^
> 
> P.S. hab ich erwähnt, dass ich unsterblich bin ?????xD


hmm danke aber da stand nix von wegen Pingugang bewerbung oder so schade^^


----------



## Galadith (2. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nachtschwärmer > der hier
> 
> auf jeden fall!



/signed


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> schlechter lügner XD




ich habe ja selber eine freundin -.-

nachtschwärme 7x die woche offen dieser heir 1x die woche offen also schlechter vergleich

dragon verscheuch mal die leute hier pls^^


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Korbî schrieb:


> is doch nen toller thread xD und da merkt man wie wenig die leute alle zu tun haben wenn sie kein wow zocken können xD
> 
> 
> btw 100ster Beitrag wuhuu xD


zu tun hätte ich eigentlich genug hier auf arbeit aber ich bin zu unmotiviert weils hier einfach viel zu heiss ist


----------



## Pi91 (2. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nachtschwärmer > der hier
> 
> auf jeden fall!


sagst du nur, weils deiner is xD


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nachtschwärmer > der hier
> 
> auf jeden fall!


das können wir ändern^^


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> zu tun hätte ich eigentlich genug hier auf arbeit aber ich bin zu unmotiviert weils hier einfach viel zu heiss ist




you are to hot^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich habe ja selber eine freundin -.-
> 
> nachtschwärme 7x die woche offen dieser heir 1x die woche offen also schlechter vergleich
> 
> *dragon verscheuch mal die leute hier pls^^*


aber wenn ich hier die ganze zeit deine arbeit machen muss dann will ich keine bewerbung mehr schreiben^^


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

ha AGGRO PINGU ist da und macht den fiesen wolf platt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Juli 2008)

Pi91 schrieb:


> sagst du nur, weils deiner is xD


wurd erst gestern klar gestellt. der thread gehört lurock


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> aber wenn ich hier die ganze zeit deine arbeit machen muss dann will ich keine bewerbung mehr schreiben^^



dachte bsit verteidiger der pinguine?^^


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wurd erst gestern klar gestellt. der thread gehört lurock



wie gesagt ihr schreibt da 7x die woche rein wir nur 1x


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dachte bsit verteidiger der pinguine?^^


ja noch nicht brauche ja noch deine bestätigungs nachricht xDD


----------



## Fumacilla (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich habe ja selber eine freundin -.-
> 
> dragon verscheuch mal die leute hier pls^^



warum denn so traurig darüber das du ne freundin hast? ach icrwie kann ich dich glaub ich verstehen. geplagte männder müssen zusammenhalten xD

und ich lass mich nich verscheuchen... *anbaumkette


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wie gesagt ihr schreibt da 7x die woche rein wir nur 1x


jo ihr habt mehr zeit mehr unsinn zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vatenkeist (2. Juli 2008)

/cheer
/y Ambossar down!!!!
/point server
/spit

mein gott!!! warum immer ambossar * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was habe ich blos verbrochend a sich auf diesem real bin.

und heute abend is raid - wenn server dann da ist *hust*


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> warum denn so traurig darüber das du ne freundin hast? ach icrwie kann ich dich glaub ich verstehen. geplagte männder müssen zusammenhalten xD
> 
> und ich lass mich nich verscheuchen... *anbaumkette


*baum mitsamt Fumacila aus erde reiß und weg trag*


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wie gesagt ihr schreibt da 7x die woche rein wir nur 1x


aber wir können nur abends spammen und hier nen ganzen tag


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> aber wir können nur abends spammen und hier nen ganzen tag



falsch

hier wird eigendlich (aktiv von 8.00-16.00 gespammt)

also wären der arbeit ^^

@fumi weil der whity mir net geglaubt hat wegen jenny


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Ätschiebätsch mein threat is länger... nnööö meiner is länger threat vergleich!!! meine fresse is doch relativ


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

irgentwie komm ich mir hier heut vor wie

NENN MICH NICHT USCHI




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ätschiebätsch mein threat is länger... nnööö meiner is länger threat vergleich!!! meine fresse is doch relativ


???
grade den sinn nicht verstanden^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> irgentwie komm ich mir hier heut vor wie
> 
> NENN MICH NICHT USCHI
> 
> ...


nein keine sorge wir haben dich alle lieb Je..ähh jennüy...ne janny...ne jee...ach was Uschi^^


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> irgentwie komm ich mir hier heut vor wie
> 
> NENN MICH NICHT USCHI
> 
> ...




warum fort... äh jenny?^^


----------



## Asfalot (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> falsch
> 
> hier wird eigendlich (aktiv von 8.00-16.00 gespammt)
> 
> ...




Was ist das für ne Arbeitsmoral, um 16:00 schon die Mücke zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

genau deshalb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Asfalot schrieb:


> Was ist das für ne Arbeitsmoral, um 16:00 schon die Mücke zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so ist es richtig ^^


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> genau deshalb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach hab dich doch lieb


----------



## Fumacilla (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> *baum mitsamt Fumacila aus erde reiß und weg trag*



na warte wenn ich das meinen taurenfreunden erzähl, das du bäume ausreisst... und jetzt lass mich runter!

EDIT: wua... Natsumee nenn mich fumi? wtf? xD kennen wir uns denn schon so gut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

frag mich aber nicht wie die geschrieben wird da hab ich kein plan es langt wenn ich weiss wie se ausgesprochen wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

so natsumee hab doch alles geschrieben hoffentlich biste zufrieden^^
ich schicks gleich los^^


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> na warte wenn ich das meinen taurenfreunden erzähl, das du bäume ausreisst... und jetzt lass mich runter!


TAURE WER HAT GERUFEN?


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> na warte wenn ich das meinen taurenfreunden erzähl, das du bäume ausreisst... und jetzt lass mich runter!


nix dich lass ich erst runter wenn wir hinter seite 1 sind und das dauert sind erst bei 601-.-
und dein taurenfreund soll ruhig kommen hab für diesen einen baum gleich 3 neue gepflanzt^^


----------



## Asfalot (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> so ist es richtig ^^




Na eigentlich nicht, wessen Spam lese ich denn dann bis 17:00 bis ich hier raus kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Asfalot schrieb:


> Na eigentlich nicht, wessen Spam lese ich denn dann bis 17:00 bis ich hier raus kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na ein paar von uns müssen ja länger bleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asfalot (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> na ein paar von uns müssen ja länger bleiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Alpen vom Herzen purzel*
Puh Glück gehabt. Habe schon befürchtet ich müsste die Langeweile mit Arbeit bekämpfen^^


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

lese es mir gleich durhc muss noch was hier machen^^

sry dachte heist fumicilla doer so^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Asfalot schrieb:


> *Alpen vom Herzen purzel*
> Puh Glück gehabt. Habe schon befürchtet ich müsste die Langeweile mit Arbeit bekämpfen^^


nene keine sorge sind ja bei dir^^


----------



## Fumacilla (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> TAURE WER HAT GERUFEN?



/weinen - Jenny Dragon reisst Bäume aus!




Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> nix dich lass ich erst runter wenn wir hinter seite 1 sind und das dauert sind erst bei 601-.-
> und dein taurenfreund soll ruhig kommen hab für diesen einen baum gleich 3 neue gepflanzt^^



lol... na son leichtgewicht wie mich sollte man tragen können =) aber denn verpasst du ja den rest vom thread... :/

EDIT: Natsu - also bei mir unterscheidet sich nen i deutlich von nem a 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn sonst nenn ich dich Nitsu XD


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lese es mir gleich durhc muss noch was hier machen^^
> 
> sry dachte heist fumicilla doer so^^


gut ist abgeschickt^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> /weinen - Jenny Dragon reisst Bäume aus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


keine sorge ich hab noch nen zweitchar(meinen hexer) auf den thread angesetzt der passt auf wenn hier was ist und schrebt zurück^^
ach ja seite 547 dauert also noch bissl machs dir ruhig gemütlich^^


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> /weinen - Jenny Dragon reisst Bäume aus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh lass den baum in ruh den hordler auch der ist nicht böse und dann ist gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> oh lass den baum in ruh den hordler auch der ist nicht böse und dann ist gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne für den baum hab ich schon 3 neue gepflanzt^^
und natsu hat gesagt das ich sie raustragen soll, aber sie hat sich geweigert und an den baum gekettet^^


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

SIEE????

fuma SIE??^^


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> ne für den baum hab ich schon 3 neue gepflanzt^^
> und natsu hat gesagt das ich sie raustragen soll, aber sie hat sich geweigert und an den baum gekettet^^


lässt du bald den baum in frieden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> SIEE????
> 
> fuma SIE??^^


na gut damit ich gar nix falsch mahce dann halt ES^^


----------



## Fumacilla (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> SIEE????
> 
> fuma SIE??^^



hört auf ich kipp gleich vom stuhl... ich versteh die anspielung sehr gut dragon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur natsu nich so xD




Jenny84 schrieb:


> lässt du bald den baum in frieden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und was is mit mir? *hrmpf



Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> na gut damit ich gar nix falsch mahce dann halt ES^^



das fuma... ja klingt myseriös... ich glaub ich geh glei nen paar akte-x filme mit mir selbst drehen...


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> lässt du bald den baum in frieden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*zitter* jaaa sir
*Fumacilla und baum wieder zurückstell und sich entschuldig*
*vor jenny zu boden fall und um gnade fleh*


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

ich meinte damit ob du ne frau bsit oder net -.-

ne scheise bist net -.-^^


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> *zitter* jaaa sir
> *Fumacilla und baum wieder zurückstell und sich entschuldig*
> *vor jenny zu boden fall und um gnade fleh*



jenny gleich frau also heist es jaaa fort.. äh madam^^


----------



## Silmarilli (2. Juli 2008)

Ich befürchte Natsumeè glaubt das er vermutlich eine Frau in diesem Freeed entdeckt hat .... geht alle in deckung

ich finds schlimm das ich hier echt nebenbei auch noch arbeiten muss.... da muss ich teilweise seiten auslassen um auch nur noch ansatzweise mitzukommen 


Weil wir gerade bei Bäumen sind ... ich verstehe bis heute nicht wie ein Baum ertrinken kann *lacht*
oder das ein Baum vom Lurker durch den halben Raum geworfen werden kann ohne in zwei teilen an der wand anzukommen .... (ein Broken Item sozusagen)


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> hört auf ich kipp gleich vom stuhl... ich versteh die anspielung sehr gut dragon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


geht doch oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> *zitter* jaaa sir
> *Fumacilla und baum wieder zurückstell und sich entschuldig*
> *vor jenny zu boden fall und um gnade fleh*


okay okay bin ja wieder lieb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> Ich befürchte Natsumeè glaubt das er vermutlich eine Frau in diesem Freeed entdeckt hat .... geht alle in deckung
> 
> ich finds schlimm das ich hier echt nebenbei auch noch arbeiten muss.... da muss ich teilweise seiten auslassen um auch nur noch ansatzweise mitzukommen
> 
> ...




und ich verstehe bis heute nicht ob du eine frau bist oder net aber ich glaube leider nicht^^ also leider naja


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jenny gleich frau also heist es jaaa fort.. äh madam^^


ohh stimmt tschuldigung^^
ach ja der letzte satz deiner antwort auf meine bewerbung war ja mal ne frechheit ich und ruven? vergiss es^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> geht doch oder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


juchuh sie mag mich wieder^^


----------



## Fumacilla (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich meinte damit ob du ne frau bsit oder net -.-
> 
> ne scheise bist net -.-^^



ohje... und ich dachte immer ich wäre frauenfixiert oO




Jenny84 schrieb:


> geht doch oder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




meine güte... wird das als frau nich langweilig männer so unter kontrolle zu haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Sillmarilli: geteiltes leid =)


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> ohje... und ich dachte immer ich wäre frauenfixiert oO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jenny uns unter komtrolle ha davon träumst du wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> jenny uns unter komtrolle ha davon träumst du wohl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach stimtm das war ja der whity der es gerne von hinten macht sry^^

so leute ich hau es nach hause wir sehen uns nächsten wittwoch wieder oder halt PM oder gb oder so^^

ciao ciao vschöne woche euch allen

@ jenny hättet früher sagen sollen das einen freund hast wäre dan net so naja gewesen^^


----------



## Xelyna (2. Juli 2008)

Wähähää komm heut gar net zum schreiben geschweige denn zum lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls irgenwas wichtiges is spamt mein GB zu, das les ich dann wenigstens irgendwann noch :x


----------



## Jenny84 (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach stimtm das war ja der whity der es gerne von hinten macht sry^^
> 
> so leute ich hau es nach hause wir sehen uns nächsten wittwoch wieder oder halt PM oder gb oder so^^
> 
> ...


is ja nicht schlimm bin so einiges gewohnt 

so auch von mir ein bye bis morgen oder so


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wähähää komm heut gar net zum schreiben geschweige denn zum lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab dich lieb so alles ander eist unwichtig^^


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> is ja nicht schlimm bin so einiges gewohnt
> 
> so auch von mir ein bye bis morgen oder so



mhm naja oke

so bin jetzt aber weg CIAO CIAO^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach stimtm das war ja der whity der es gerne von hinten macht sry^^
> 
> so leute ich hau es nach hause wir sehen uns nächsten wittwoch wieder oder halt PM oder gb oder so^^
> 
> ...


jo cya bis nächste woche^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wähähää komm heut gar net zum schreiben geschweige denn zum lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hast nix großes verpasst halt nur die annäherungsversuche von natsu an jenny^^


----------



## Fumacilla (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> jenny uns unter komtrolle ha davon träumst du wohl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da wird der macho wieder großmäulig xD - jaja ich weiss schon... die pm mit "hach jenny das war nur um nich doof da zu stehen und nich so gemeint" is bestimmt schon raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natsu: Tschö mit Ö

Juhu noch 5 stunden arbeiten...


----------



## N3xX4 (2. Juli 2008)

Gut das ich Verschlafen hatte - wollt eigl. schon um 09:00 aufstehen und weiter zocken.. 

Haut rein bis nächste Woche (is zwar mein erster Post in dem Thread, aber wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Xelyna (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> hast nix großes verpasst halt nur die annäherungsversuche von natsu an jenny^^




Der geht mir fremd?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Werewulf (2. Juli 2008)

Ist "Forscherliga" zur Zeit platt, kaputt?


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juli 2008)

oha 626 seiten Oo
naja so gemein um 14 uhr server down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Die nächsten 2 wochen komm ich woll nich an nen pc ran... mal schaun egal pm is ja noch da pmt mich an ! xD cya

(und wen er xely fremd geht is ja wieder chancen da hrhrhr XDD)


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> da wird der macho wieder großmäulig xD - jaja ich weiss schon... die pm mit "hach jenny das war nur um nich doof da zu stehen und nich so gemeint" is bestimmt schon raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ahh wie haste das mit der pm rausbekommen?^^



Xelyna schrieb:


> Der geht mir fremd?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jop


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> oha 626 seiten Oo
> naja so gemein um 14 uhr server down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


627 seiten^^



White-Frost schrieb:


> Die nächsten 2 wochen komm ich woll nich an nen pc ran... mal schaun egal pm is ja noch da pmt mich an ! xD cya


hmm schade naja man sieht sich cya^^


----------



## Fumacilla (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> ahh wie haste das mit der pm rausbekommen?^^



ich hab seit längerem ein verhältniss mit jenny zu dem sie nich stehen mag... sie hat mich eben angepiepst und wollte das ich sie anrufe... nach einem kleinen flirt am telefon verriet sie mir dann das mit der pm.... machte scherze über dich, sagte das ich der einzig wahre für sie bin und legte auf...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> ich hab seit längerem ein verhältniss mit jenny zu dem sie nich stehen mag... sie hat mich eben angepiepst und wollte das ich sie anrufe... nach einem kleinen flirt am telefon verriet sie mir dann das mit der pm.... machte scherze über dich, sagte das ich der einzig wahre für sie bin und legte auf...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja ne is klar und dann hat der wecker geklingelt und du hast gemerkt das du auf der tastatur eingepennt bist^^


----------



## Fumacilla (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> ja ne is klar und dann hat der wecker geklingelt und du hast gemerkt das du auf der tastatur eingepennt bist^^



naja nee mich ham die lauten maschinen auffer arbeit wachgemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> naja nee mich ham die lauten maschinen auffer arbeit wachgemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aso


----------



## Xelyna (2. Juli 2008)

Und von was träumst du nachts? ^-^
Oh..halt stopp.. will ich gar nicht wissen!!


----------



## Werewulf (2. Juli 2008)

Werewulf schrieb:


> Ist "Forscherliga" zur Zeit platt, kaputt?



muß wohl so sein, wenn man sich auf Forscherliga zur Zeit nicht einloggen kann.


----------



## Fumacilla (2. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Und von was träumst du nachts? ^-^
> Oh..halt stopp.. will ich gar nicht wissen!!



zu spät jetzt hast du gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also diese nacht bin ich durch nen wald gelaufen, als ich nen kollegen von mir festhielt, weil ich wusste das ein riiiiesen ast auf ihn sonst krachen würde, kam nen wildschwein ausm busch gehüpft. also nehm ich meine beine in die hand (wörtlich!) und renne so schnell es geht auf einen busch zu. 

als ich in den busch reinspring, lande ich auf einmal in nem kaufhaus. genauer in der spielwarenabteilung. ahnungslos im gang stehend, hörte ich nen flugzeug. ich seh nen spielzeugflugzeug, was von diesem kollegen gesteuert wurde, auf mich zu kommen und das ding beschießt mich mit echten raketen.

Ich renn wieder wie wild weg, als ich auf einmal feststelle das ich am spanischen strand langrenne. mich verfolge nen maskierte person. ich sah meine eltern am strand auf nem handtuch sitzen und sage : "da will mich einer umbringen" und meine eltern so haben mich garnich registriert. als ich weiterrennen will werde ich immer langsamer, kann aber nicht schneller laufen sosehr ich mich anstreng. als der typ mich fast hat und grad zustechen will, wach ich mit nem wadenkrampf auf ...

das war tatsächlich mein traum von heute... ich hab noch andre tolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Werewulf (2. Juli 2008)

Werewulf schrieb:


> muß wohl so sein, wenn man sich auf Forscherliga zur Zeit nicht einloggen kann.



Sollte man aber können, das "sich einloggen", denn auf der offiziellen Seite unter "Realmstatus" ist zu sehen, das Forscherliga aktiv wäre...
also alles im grünen Bereich sei.


----------



## Xelyna (2. Juli 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> das war tatsächlich mein traum von heute... ich hab noch andre tolle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




O.O


----------



## Xelyna (2. Juli 2008)

Werewulf schrieb:


> Sollte man aber können, das "sich einloggen", denn auf der offiziellen Seite unter "Realmstatus" ist zu sehen, das Forscherliga aktiv wäre...
> also alles im grünen Bereich sei.




Kein WoW hier.. keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (2. Juli 2008)

Werewulf schrieb:


> Sollte man aber können, das "sich einloggen", denn auf der offiziellen Seite unter "Realmstatus" ist zu sehen, das Forscherliga aktiv wäre...
> also alles im grünen Bereich sei.



du zitierst dich selbst? oO




Xelyna schrieb:


> O.O



mehr davon?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (2. Juli 2008)

Hey noch jmd da hatte Berufsschule :/


----------



## Fumacilla (2. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Hey noch jmd da hatte Berufsschule :/



neee nur die wenigen die so tun als würden sie arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (2. Juli 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> neee nur die wenigen die so tun als würden sie arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da gehöre ich ja normal auch dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Ich schau auch von daheim ab und an noch rein^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> neee nur die wenigen die so tun als würden sie arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du sollst nicht alles verraten^^


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

ey was geht mit euch ab also drago wie bitte? -.-

ne xely ich gehe dir net fremd^^

man man -.-


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ey was geht mit euch ab also drago wie bitte? -.-
> 
> ne xely ich gehe dir net fremd^^
> 
> man man -.-


ohh ich dachte du wärest schon weg^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

so bin mal weg cya leute


----------



## Natsumee (2. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> ohh ich dachte du wärest schon weg^^



bin zuhause aber wen ich sehe das ihr weiter schreibt dan packt es mich weiter zuschreiben und da xely noch da ist warum net was schreiben^^


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juli 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> mehr davon?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nee lieber nit^^


----------



## Fumacilla (2. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Da gehöre ich ja normal auch dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nene lehrjahre, sind jahre der missgunst, verachtung und täglicher strafarbeiten... aber keine arbeit^^ 



Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> du sollst nicht alles verraten^^


pures ablenkungsmanöver... oder sollen alle wissen das wir eigentlich grad an nem kneipen pc sitzen und uns zulaufen lassen???  cucu =)



dragon1 schrieb:


> nee lieber nit^^


och wie schaaaade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (2. Juli 2008)

Blubb tja leider braucht man eine Lehre auch wenn man nichts mehr beigebracht bekommt -.-

Scheiß Staat ...


----------



## Fumacilla (2. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Blubb tja leider braucht man eine Lehre auch wenn man nichts mehr beigebracht bekommt -.-
> 
> Scheiß Staat ...



schön das ich das hinter mir hab^^ du schaffst das schon =)


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

ganz genauso wie bei Natsumee is es auch bei mir wen man die herrschaften spammen sieht und die damen anwesend kann man einfach nich anders wie mitmachen XD


----------



## Xelyna (2. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> bin zuhause aber wen ich sehe das ihr weiter schreibt dan packt es mich weiter zuschreiben und da xely noch da ist warum net was schreiben^^




Aber auch nur ab und an :x


----------



## Vesber (2. Juli 2008)

Da des hier ja hochfrequentiert is frag ich einfach mal... Login-Server mal wieder down? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Scheitere immer am Verbindungsaufbau.


----------



## FKSMumpel (2. Juli 2008)

Vesber schrieb:


> Da des hier ja hochfrequentiert is frag ich einfach mal... Login-Server mal wieder down?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo selbe hier auch lordareon aber laut ts sind paar drauffffffffff


----------



## Fumacilla (2. Juli 2008)

könnte sein... andere loginserver waren heute wohl auch schon down... bei uns vor ein paar tagen... evtl warten die die momentan schrittweise...

Xelyna arbeitet eben zwischendurch mal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bekämpf nur langeweile... ich hab immer ne pahse wo ich tatsächlich ma 15 min was zu tun hab und denn 30 min nixmehr... und denn diese hitze... ich will raus hier xD


----------



## FKSMumpel (2. Juli 2008)

oder liegts am provider , hab teleos...


----------



## Xelyna (2. Juli 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> könnte sein... andere loginserver waren heute wohl auch schon down... bei uns vor ein paar tagen... evtl warten die die momentan schrittweise...
> 
> Xelyna arbeitet eben zwischendurch mal was
> 
> ...




Und ich komm ohne scheiß vor acht nich nach Hause wenn ich nix mach^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (2. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Und ich komm ohne scheiß vor acht nich nach Hause wenn ich nix mach^^



Haha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (2. Juli 2008)

Arme Xely... durchalten!!! go go go^^


----------



## Fumacilla (2. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Und ich komm ohne scheiß vor acht nich nach Hause wenn ich nix mach^^




das kenn ich... als ich meine aktuelle arbeit noch nich hatte, musste ich auch bleiben bis alles fertig war... da waren tage ohne pause bis abends um 7 oder 8 normal... und sonntage mit 18 stunden -.- ein hoch auf die lehrzeit...


----------



## Werewulf (2. Juli 2008)

Ich trinke jetzt ein Vitamalz, weils kein Karamalz mehr gegeben hat und weils in der Ecke hier kein Feldschlößchen-Malz gibt.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (2. Juli 2008)

juhuhh wieder da^^


----------



## Fumacilla (2. Juli 2008)

wb =)

der thread neigt sich langsam dem feierabend zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wulf lass dir dein malz gut schmecken =) ich trink ne  appelschorle


----------



## Tomsond (7. Juli 2008)

Ja ist den heute schon Mittwoch .. ??


----------



## Keleron (7. Juli 2008)

wieso is eigentlich in letzter zeit ständig der verderbnis Pool down -.- Ysera Guilneas und so? das nerfst so saumässig... erst funktioniert der realmpool zu 99% im armory nicht (kann die chars nie finden) und dann sind die urqalten server ständig down seit 2.4


----------



## xemmit14 (7. Juli 2008)

Frag ich mich auch grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zum glück waren mein 2v2 partner und ich grad aus der arena raus^^


----------



## Desty (7. Juli 2008)

Wie ich hier rein schreiben soll, obwohl ich nicht neu bin, heute auch nicht Mittwoch ist, und es ist schon lange nach 11! Trotzdem ist Rexxar down... Daraus schlussfolgere ich, dass meine Chars gelöscht sind.

AAAAARGH!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marley X (7. Juli 2008)

Beim einlogen sind meine Chars verschwunden!!!!

Wurde ich gehackt? Panik schieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keleron (7. Juli 2008)

ne...  blizz hats nur mal wieder geschafft den gesammten Verderbnis pool zu schrotten -.-


----------



## Pelinal (7. Juli 2008)

man, man, man...
erst lesen/gucken, dann denken und dann evtl posten

es werden offenbar gerade russische Server hochgefahren, was für euch bedeutet, dass eure Realmlist bearbeitet werden muss.
Dazu fährt Blizz jetzt einen Realmpool nach dem anderen runter und dann mit den neuen russischen Servern wieder hoch-->Kaffee und gut!


----------



## HcJunkie (7. Juli 2008)

bäh warum grad rexxar waren doch grad so schön am gewinnen gegen ne stamm Oo xD
naja was solls hat die allianz mal wieder mehr glück als verstand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so far...

Lg Junkie


----------



## Kintaro221 (7. Juli 2008)

Lothar auch Tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



egal der Notfallserver geht ja noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf zum Rat von Darlaran


----------



## Keleron (7. Juli 2008)

naja xD ich will keine russenserver auf meiner realmlist also interessiert mich des nicht grad


----------



## HcJunkie (7. Juli 2008)

hab da auch nen twink xD
*g*


----------



## Shaguar93 (7. Juli 2008)

hi

hatte vorhin schon gedacht.. puh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marley X (7. Juli 2008)

das mit den ruschissen Server meinst jetzt aber nich im Ernst??


----------



## MyLordShu (7. Juli 2008)

Relaxt leute, relaxt... sind eben wieder ein paar Server auf Grund von fehlend Kabeln down.
Wenigstens ist heute nicht Patchday. 
Solange chillt und flammed die Server, die on sind zu... xD
Haben wir vom Realmpool Schattenbrand gemacht, als Tirion 2-Tage down war, nach 2.4.
Also einfach mal ein paar Twinks auf anderen Servern weitermachen/ anfangen

PS: Trolle zu spielen schadet eurem Bewusstsein... Mojo macht süchtig


----------



## busaku (7. Juli 2008)

Durotan auch.. *Panik schieb*  *Fingernägel abkau* *wein* ^^


----------



## Epimetheus (7. Juli 2008)

Treffen sich 2 Jäger.... Beide tot ^^


----------



## DustWallow (7. Juli 2008)

OMG hab schon gedacht pc is am arsch, deswegen hab ich pc neugestartet, wollte auch grad wow neu installieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

maaaaaaaaaan ich will zocken, endlich 40 werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elandrea (7. Juli 2008)

Laut Realmstatus ist durotar wieder on aber rein kommt man trotzdem nicht


----------



## Tomsond (7. Juli 2008)

Jo ist bei Thrall grade nicht anders


----------



## ReWahn (7. Juli 2008)

Uns hat es aus Sethekk hero rausgehauen... :/ hoffen wir mal dass es bald weitergeht...


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (7. Juli 2008)

Jo wollte auch auf Thrall online gehen und keine Chars gesehen war auch für mich ein Schock. Es stand irgendwas mit Fehler bei Characterabfrage....

 Werde ich wohl etwas warten.


----------



## Keleron (7. Juli 2008)

muahahahaha hab auf dalaran grad n paar lv 1er mit meinem lv 1 mswarri gewpnt x3 *durchdreht*


----------



## Blackfurious (7. Juli 2008)

Nefarian,Arthas sind die Worldserver zwar da aber der Char-Server down


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (7. Juli 2008)

Blackfurious schrieb:


> Nefarian,Arthas sind die Worldserver zwar da aber der Char-Server down



 Jo scheint so auf die Server kommt man ja, aber Chars sind keine da....^^

 Arbeitet Blizz Mitarbeiter oder wir stürmen die Hotline *g*


----------



## Torkaarr (7. Juli 2008)

Epimetheus schrieb:


> Treffen sich 2 Jäger.... Beide tot ^^



lol xD


----------



## Gunnarson (7. Juli 2008)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> Arbeitet Blizz Mitarbeiter oder wir stürmen die Hotline *g*



Na dann stürm mal die Ein-Mann-Bude. Hotline ist auch down.


----------



## Tomsond (7. Juli 2008)

Treffen sich 2 Schurken .. der eine Kritisch und der andere macht auch keinen Schaden XD


----------



## Syrics (7. Juli 2008)

khaz'goroth auch down....


----------



## Creenshaw (7. Juli 2008)

Tomsond schrieb:


> Treffen sich 2 Schurken .. der eine Kritisch und der andere macht auch keinen Schaden XD


Schurken sind vllt die falsche Klasse über die man sowas schreiben sollte..versuchs ma mit Palas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem hast du da den Vorteil das Pala-Spieler das alles schon xxx-mal gehört haben und es auch jeden Tag wieder tun und sie so vllt nicht gleich so Aggresiv werden wie unsre Schurken-Freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*CheapShot-Multilate-Eviscerade-Tot* rofl..

/ein sinnloser Post mehr


----------



## Laenges (7. Juli 2008)

Also eigentlich bin ich ja auch gegen Flame und unnötiges gespamme.
ABER muss es denn immer öfters der Verderbnispool sein?
Und wenn ich auf nen anderen Char/Server wechseln will is der auch Down. Wofür zahl ich jeden Monat denn Geld. Und Tickets werden auch nicht beantwortet. Auch nicht nach einem DC in der Post oder ähnliches. 
Schade schade. Wenn mans so nimmt kanns ja nur Besser werden... Betonung auf kann...


MfG 
Wieder mal übelst abgefuckt.


----------



## Pelinal (7. Juli 2008)

Tomsond schrieb:


> Treffen sich 2 Schurken .. der eine Kritisch und der andere macht auch keinen Schaden XD


*hust* Paladine

gestern nen 1335er nen 1339er und nen 1334er crit mit meinem Schurken gehabt... will endlich nen Screenie, um zu beweisen, dass ich 1337 dmg mit einem Schlag machen kann xD


----------



## Tomsond (7. Juli 2008)

So hatte jetzt genug zeit um mir nochmal alle Shakes und Fighet Comics anzusehen und so langsam wirds zeit das es weiter geht ...


----------



## Epicor (7. Juli 2008)

Menno.. da wacht man grade erst auf und freut sich noch auf eine kurze Runde WoW vorm Nachtdienst, und was is?
Server down... um halb 6 am Abend.. ha ha ha.. schlechter Witz ^_^

Warum kann Blizz nich einfach mal was in Frieden lassen, was eh funktioniert, aber nein, sie müssen auch das ruinieren *pf*


----------



## Ðenn¥ (7. Juli 2008)

Keleron schrieb:


> muahahahaha hab auf dalaran grad n paar lv 1er mit meinem lv 1 mswarri gewpnt x3 *durchdreht*




laaaaaawl....bester witz seit heute... lvl 1 MSwarri, ja ne is kla, wie soll das denn gehen? °.-


----------



## Tomsond (7. Juli 2008)

ich.. vor... langeweile .. gleich tot umfall ...


----------



## Crodit (7. Juli 2008)

bis wie viel uhr sind die server wieder on???


----------



## Littleprey (7. Juli 2008)

Malygos is auch schon fast seit ner Stunde down, kA was Blizzard da mal wieder veranstaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
20 Server sind schon down, bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert, bis die wieder online sind^^


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (7. Juli 2008)

Crodit schrieb:


> bis wie viel uhr sind die server wieder on???



 Ich glaube dass wissen die Leute von Blizzard auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Wenigstens sind sie drauf gekommen dass etwas anderes ausser den BG nicht funzt und haben geschrieben dass einige Server down sind (von 17.15 MEZ). Um 17.15 merken die Mitarbeiter dass da noch was nicht funzt...^^ Sind das Beamte ??


----------



## Bombasi (7. Juli 2008)

is ja mal wieder total normal das blizz scheisse an den tagen baut wo man ein wenig zeit zum zocken hat ...kann das  nicht dann passieren wenn man eh arbeiten is?  nein immer an den tagen wo man mal frei hat.... wie immer einen schönen dank an die helden von blizz... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mal so richtig abgefucked bin


----------



## Destilatus (7. Juli 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=-IQLk-LF1JY um die zeit zu vertreiben


----------



## Epicor (7. Juli 2008)

Das müssen wirklich fast Beamte sein bei Blizz lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kurz vor Dienstschluß alles runterfahren, bis zum nächsten Tag warten und dann anfangen die Fehler zu suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djpadi (7. Juli 2008)

khazgoroth auch down -.-
die hätten das ja auch ankündigen können xD


----------



## Epicor (7. Juli 2008)

Der is doch schon seit über ner Stunde off ^^


----------



## djpadi (7. Juli 2008)

jo, trotzdem^^


----------



## Korbî (7. Juli 2008)

iwie sind fast alle server down -.-
hätten ja was sagen können dass sie alles kaputt machen xD


----------



## Oníshanu (7. Juli 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=WSEK3nUhpcs

hm sehr witzig


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (7. Juli 2008)

Hoffentlich ist einer der Techniker WoW-Spieler dann arbeitet der sicher schneller, dass er auch bald nach Hause kommt und wieder seine Chars spielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plakner (7. Juli 2008)

Hä ist heute Mittwoch?


----------



## ForTehWin (7. Juli 2008)

Arthas is komplett vonner Realmliste verschwunden...lölz unso!!1


----------



## Korbî (7. Juli 2008)

nich nur arthas ^^
blackmoore is auch weg -.-
na toll auf beiden hab ich chars :O 
so ein pech


----------



## Pacmaniacer (7. Juli 2008)

jopp is echt müll

da hab ich 1,5 wochen meine freundin hier komm nit zum zocken da bring ich die zum bahnhof komme wieder

server down -.-

Wo is die Kamera???

ich gebe auf ^^


----------



## Eleusis (7. Juli 2008)

die meisten sind wieder on


----------



## Korbî (7. Juli 2008)

also arthas blackmoore usw sind wieder da
ich denk jetz gehts wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (7. Juli 2008)

Durotan is auch wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soul6 (9. Juli 2008)

Na da bin ich ja erster heute !
Also wiedermal mein Lieblingsthread :-))))
Wünsch euch allen einen schönen Mittwoch 

lg
randy



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N3xX4 (9. Juli 2008)

Und down.... 

Was macht ihr so?


----------



## meganeo (9. Juli 2008)

Schlafen gehen ;D gn8


----------



## Dante_Dragon (9. Juli 2008)

ich glaube ich fahre mir gleich nen schnitzel und ne portion pommes rein ^^

BTW schönen guten Mittwoch. ^^ weiss jemand wie lange die server down bleiben?? bis 11 oder ggf. länger? hab nix von wegen erweiterten arbeiten gelesen


----------



## Epicor (9. Juli 2008)

Moin moin liebe Mitleidende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich mach? Ich sitzt noch bis 8Uhr in der Arbeit.. und jetzt sind noch die Server down, jetzt langweil ich mich ohne Ende hehe..

Also von erweiterten Wartungsarbeiten stand nix dabei.. wobei mir das heut egal is - ich penn sowieso bis 16Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TvP1981 (9. Juli 2008)

Guten morgen, heute ist mal wieder Mi und das heißt warten bis die Server wieder da sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (9. Juli 2008)

Gten Morgen zusammen...bin mal gespannt ob die Server alle wieder um 11 Uhr da sind. 
Mal schauen was die erweiterten Arbeiten an den Realms vom Pool Sturmangriff bringen.
*hoffeundbeteaufwenigerlags*

So, hier ist der Kaffee und der Tee.


----------



## Sleepysimon (9. Juli 2008)

Morgen all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffentlich sind die Server schon vor 11 Uhr wieder da ...


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

morgen
hoffe heut kommen nicht so viele wann sind die server on ich hab sonst nix zu tun leute


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Guten morgen!

Das manche Leute immer noch nich verstehen, dass man in den Mittwochs-Thread nur am Mittwoch schreibt?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Jeeeeeeeeeennnyyy *umarm*

Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Warum hab ich nich Edit gemacht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (9. Juli 2008)

Für die pinguine! *Brot reinschieb* würg....will brötchen.... und wisster was heute ist??? richtig letzter schultag *feier*!!!


----------



## Draxxes (9. Juli 2008)

Die frage ist ob es heute mal wieder ein neues Leckerlie gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was ich nicht Vermute.
Ahja Morgen^^


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Jeeeeeeeeeennnyyy *umarm*
> 
> Morgen
> 
> ...




weil du von der hübschen jenny geblendet wurdest

morgen alle

*kaffee und kuchen hinstell* <--- heute morgen um 5 uhr gemacht


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

guten morgen
tja es gibt dinge die muss man nicht verstehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
siehe mein blog  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: ich wollte eigentlich gestern noch ne fortsetzung zur telekom in mein blog schreiben allerdings bin ich auf arbeit nicht dazu gekommen und zu haus hab ich noch kein internet (bzw. nicht mehr)


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Morgen Sleepy! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Morgen Natsu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> guten morgen
> tja es gibt dinge die muss man nicht verstehen
> 
> 
> ...




ja telekomm tralala^^

ha bei mir steht jetzt auch mein priester drin muahahaha


----------



## Crash_hunter (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> weil du von der hübschen jenny geblendet wurdest
> 
> morgen alle
> 
> *kaffee und kuchen hinstell* <--- heute morgen um 5 uhr gemacht


 *kuchen nehm, brot hinstell* ah endlich^^ danke! Wäre aber net nötig gewesen


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> *kuchen nehm, brot hinstell* ah endlich^^ danke! Wäre aber net nötig gewesen



ach immerdoch für meine mittwoch kollegen hier^^

jenny slav alles klar bei euch?


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja telekomm tralala^^
> 
> ha bei mir steht jetzt auch mein priester drin muahahaha




Wo steht deine Priesterin? ^^

Jep, danke der Nachfrage, bei dir?


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja telekomm tralala^^
> 
> ha bei mir steht jetzt auch mein priester drin muahahaha


wie gesagt wollt gestern eigentlich noch ne fortsetztung schreiben 

nee war eher das mit intelligenz gemeint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (9. Juli 2008)

Leute kann heut leider nicht mehr mit euch rumalbern,...muss in die schule mein Zeugnis *Hust* abholen. also smile and wave guys, smile and wave!


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wie gesagt wollt gestern eigentlich noch ne fortsetztung schreiben
> 
> nee war eher das mit intelligenz gemeint
> 
> ...




Angelernte und natürliche Intelligenz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab aufgepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bye Crash_Hunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wo steht deine Priesterin? ^^
> 
> Jep, danke der Nachfrage, bei dir?




PRIESTER net PRIESTERIN unter meiner KRIEGERIN in mybuffed

mhm gestern schonwieder 6 stunden wow gespielt tralala^^


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wie gesagt wollt gestern eigentlich noch ne fortsetztung schreiben
> 
> nee war eher das mit intelligenz gemeint
> 
> ...




aso naja^^


----------



## shadowwoman (9. Juli 2008)

schönen mittwochmorgen! 

*malindieküchegehundwasleckeresmach*


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Angelernte und natürliche Intelligenz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


richtig   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> PRIESTER net PRIESTERIN unter meiner KRIEGERIN in mybuffed
> 
> mhm gestern schonwieder 6 stunden wow gespielt tralala^^




Tschuldichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich nur 1,5 Stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute nehm ich die 58 in Angriff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Haha, dafür bekomm ich jetz n "lachendes Gesicht" in mein Hausaufgabenheft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Mist, schon wieder^^   Schreibt mal schneller^^


----------



## shadowwoman (9. Juli 2008)

ha! nutellabrötchen und kakao hinstell! bedienung...selbst!


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> ha! nutellabrötchen und kakao hinstell! bedienung...selbst!



lecka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Brötchen und Kaba nehm" Dankööö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> ha! nutellabrötchen und kakao hinstell! bedienung...selbst!




danke schön^^

man slave schäm dich^^


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

bei uns ist grad ne malerin hier recht hübsch....^^


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Tschuldichkeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


kann im moment nicht spielen hab zu haus kein i net. muss erst warten bis das schloss am verteilerkasten für die ganze strasse wieder ganz ist. dadrüber soll auch die fortsetzung gehen



Slavery schrieb:


> Haha, dafür bekomm ich jetz n "lachendes Gesicht" in mein Hausaufgabenheft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wenn du willst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> kann im moment nicht spielen hab zu haus kein i net. muss erst warten bis das schloss am verteilerkasten für die ganze strasse wieder ganz ist. dadrüber soll auch die fortsetzung gehen
> 
> 
> wenn du willst
> ...



anzeigen anzeigen^^


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> bei uns ist grad ne malerin hier recht hübsch....^^



grrrr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du solltest dich jetz aber auch schämen^^


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wenn du willst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jaaaa will ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> grrrr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



warum schämen?


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Jaaaa will ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




einspruch^^


----------



## shadowwoman (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> grrrr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hey so vergeht wenigstens die zeit schneller ^^ lol


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

ich sags doch immer MÄNNER  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich sags doch immer MÄNNER
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das sagt uns eine FRAU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Das sagt uns eine FRAU
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich verkneife mir jetzt jegliche Kommentare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich verkneife mir jetzt jegliche Kommentare
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (9. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich verkneife mir jetzt jegliche Kommentare
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nix da gegen frauen!!! tz... männer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## garius74 (9. Juli 2008)

Scheint schnell zu gehen heute.

Die ersten Server fahren schon wieder hoch.

Echsenkessel, Festung der Stürme, Nethersturm und Shattrath sind bereits wieder on.

Have fun ihr Suchtis....

Und wieso ist die Malerin nur "recht hübsch"?

Unter Nachtelfen oder unter Taurengesichtspunkten?


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> nix da gegen frauen!!! tz... männer!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sag ich doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (9. Juli 2008)

garius74 schrieb:


> Scheint schnell zu gehen heute.
> 
> Die ersten Server fahren schon wieder hoch.
> 
> ...



Puh zum glück dann wird hier nicht full house und wir sind unter uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draxxes (9. Juli 2008)

Wann kann ich wieder Süchteln mir ist echt fad da hat man mal 1 Tag frei und kann ned von früh morgen Zocken -.-.


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> nix da gegen frauen!!! tz... männer!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tschuldichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Stimmt, gut erkannt Sleepy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

naja weil das schon reicht mit dem hübsch und was heist hier typisch männer?

tz


----------



## Sleepysimon (9. Juli 2008)

Setz einfach den Blick auf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann kann dir keine Frau was tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> sag ich doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenigstens bin ich heute nicht die einzige frau hier!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ß


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Tschuldichkeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Evolution heisst der film an den mich deine sig erinert
da an dieses komische blaue viech das zuerst lieb guckt und dann die frau attakiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Evolution heisst der film an den mich deine sig erinert
> da an dieses komische blaue viech das zuerst lieb guckt und dann die frau attakiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das war n krasser Konter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zro1988 (9. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber nix geht über die katze in shrek ^^


----------



## Cyringsoul (9. Juli 2008)

*augenaufhalbacht*...*gäähhnn*...*morgensagt*...*kaffeeinnenraumstell*... *aufuhrgugg*....

FUUU... es ist Mittwoch

moin ihr lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




GreetZz Cry


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> wenigstens bin ich heute nicht die einzige frau hier!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich bin jeden mittwoch hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ansonst findet man mich auch irgentwo im forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nintendocore (9. Juli 2008)

und ich hab verpennt und komm 2 Stunden zu spät zur arbeit xD


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

lol naja ich bevorzuge weiterhin meine fruendin^^


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Nintendocore schrieb:


> und ich hab verpennt und komm 2 Stunden zu spät zur arbeit xD



HAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*kuchen und kaffe für nindendo hinstell*


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Morgen Cry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Katze hat definitiv Style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Jenny ja ich erinner mich an die Szene und an dieses dicke Presswurstalienteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zro1988 (9. Juli 2008)

Nintendocore schrieb:


> und ich hab verpennt und komm 2 Stunden zu spät zur arbeit xD




hauptsache nochmal im forum posten ^^ 

hach herlich wenn man urlaub hat


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Nintendocore schrieb:


> und ich hab verpennt und komm 2 Stunden zu spät zur arbeit xD


na na wecker nicht gehört weil zu lang gezockt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich bin jeden mittwoch hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ís unser/e natsume heute eigentlich auch hier?? *nochnichgesehen*

mal wieder ne runde kaffee/kakao und nutellabrötchen hinstell


----------



## Draxxes (9. Juli 2008)

Ich wette blizz macht eh nix Wahrscheinlich brauche die GM mal wieder ne größere Kaffeepause.


----------



## Sleepysimon (9. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> ís unser/e natsume heute eigentlich auch hier?? *nochnichgesehen*
> 
> mal wieder ne runde kaffee/kakao und nutellabrötchen hinstell



jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (9. Juli 2008)

Morgen Liebe Member!

Erstmal Kaffee abstell und den Sand aus den Augen reib 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitysplash (9. Juli 2008)

*Pity betritt den Raum,stellt eine Kanne Kaffee und einen leckeren Schokoladenkuchen in die Mitte und setzt sich.Er zieht aber auch ein Bier aus der Tasche,stellt es in die Mitte und guckt neugierig in die Runde wer es wohl nehmen wird*


Guten Morgen wünsche ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (9. Juli 2008)

Morgen.
Ja. Mittwoch is für mich wie jeden Mittwoch. Ich bin sowieso auf der Arbeit und bekomm erst heut Abend davon was mit ^^
*mal nen Kaffee dazustell


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Morgen Cry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich fands witzig und ich weiss ja woher die katze stammt aber die szene in shrek und evo. ist fast so ähnlich daher muss ich immer lachen


----------



## shadowwoman (9. Juli 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Morgen Liebe Member!
> 
> Erstmal Kaffee abstell und den Sand aus den Augen reib
> 
> ...


ich füll dann meine sandkiste auf ^^


----------



## Nintendocore (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> HAHA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmm aber hab geburtstag also sagt mein chef nix xD


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> ís unser/e natsume heute eigentlich auch hier?? *nochnichgesehen*
> 
> mal wieder ne runde kaffee/kakao und nutellabrötchen hinstell



Ja die Natsumee is auch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyringsoul (9. Juli 2008)

*sich schnell Nutellabrötchen mopts, bevor Väterchen Frost auftaucht und alle wegstibitzt*


wo issa denn eigentlich?


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Nintendocore schrieb:


> hmm aber hab geburtstag also sagt mein chef nix xD



Happy Birthday!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (9. Juli 2008)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> *sich schnell Nutellabrötchen mopts, bevor Väterchen Frost auftaucht und alle wegstibitzt*
> 
> 
> wo issa denn eigentlich?


hab noch genug davon ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> ís unser/e natsume heute eigentlich auch hier?? *nochnichgesehen*
> 
> mal wieder ne runde kaffee/kakao und nutellabrötchen hinstell


ja aber bisher noch kein dummes komentar gehört
muss ich mir also doch nicht den titel NENN MICH NICHT USCHI geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ja die Natsumee is auch da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hat die Natsumee auch nen Rock und einen Tanga an ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zro1988 (9. Juli 2008)

Nintendocore schrieb:


> hmm aber hab geburtstag also sagt mein chef nix xD




na dann alles gute = )


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> hab noch genug davon ^^



Ok dann bedien ich mich auch nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (9. Juli 2008)

Nintendocore schrieb:


> hmm aber hab geburtstag also sagt mein chef nix xD


singen werd ich aber jetz nicht!!! okok... heeeppppiiiii bbbbbbööööörrrrrssssssddddddeeeeee tttttuuuuuuu jjjjjjuuuuuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyringsoul (9. Juli 2008)

happy birthday to you...
happy birhtday to yooouu..
happy birthday dear Nintendocoreeee
happy birrthhhddaayyy ttooo yyooouuuu *jaul


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Hat die Natsumee auch nen Rock und einen Tanga an ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grrr...Natsu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Hat die Natsumee auch nen Rock und einen Tanga an ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ey -.-

also ich bin ja schon da nur kan ich imo net soooooo viel schrieben

und der Natsumee bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja jenny ich bin halt mal lieb zu dir^^


----------



## Nintendocore (9. Juli 2008)

merci :-) also ich werd mich jeztt auch so langsam in den Anzug zwängen... rasieren lass ich heut aus ist mir zu stressig ^^ ich seh aus als hätte ich ne woche durchgesoffen


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> singen werd ich aber jetz nicht!!! okok... heeeppppiiiii bbbbbbööööörrrrrssssssddddddeeeeee tttttuuuuuuu jjjjjjuuuuuu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe wie in der coolen Werbung "Raubkopierer blabla"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ja aber bisher noch kein dummes komentar gehört
> muss ich mir also doch nicht den titel NENN MICH NICHT USCHI geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo das hab ich mir gestern angeguckt!! is ja göttlich!!!


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyringsoul (9. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Hat die Natsumee auch nen Rock und einen Tanga an ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




na klaaa.... pinkes tangahöschen und nen stretch Tigermini... dazu passend die plüschhighheels .. rrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Nintendocore schrieb:


> merci :-) also ich werd mich jeztt auch so langsam in den Anzug zwängen... rasieren lass ich heut aus ist mir zu stressig ^^ ich seh aus als hätte ich ne woche durchgesoffen




Hast du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ey -.-
> 
> also ich bin ja schon da nur kan ich imo net soooooo viel schrieben
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Melad (9. Juli 2008)

GRML jeden Mittwoch das gleiche ich vergess immer den Wecker später zu stellen und ärger mich dann solange bis ich hier ankomme und mich über soviel schön sinnlose Komunikation freue. 

Weiter machen

lg Lotte


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> jo das hab ich mir gestern angeguckt!! is ja göttlich!!!



was angeguckt?^^


----------



## shadowwoman (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> was angeguckt?^^


allimania *ichheissenichtuschi*


----------



## Nintendocore (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hast du?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne nur ein bierchen ;-) dafür geb ich mir am Freitag die Kante... und komm mal wieder zu gar nichts ausser saufen und arbeiten... ich vernachlässige WoW zu viel^^


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> allimania *ichheissenichtuschi*




aha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Nintendocore schrieb:


> ne nur ein bierchen ;-) dafür geb ich mir am Freitag die Kante... und komm mal wieder zu gar nichts ausser saufen und arbeiten... ich vernachlässige WoW zu viel^^




Geht mir genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ey -.-
> 
> also ich bin ja schon da nur kan ich imo net soooooo viel schrieben
> 
> ...


oh danke



Melad schrieb:


> GRML jeden Mittwoch das gleiche ich vergess immer den Wecker später zu stellen und ärger mich dann solange bis ich hier ankomme und mich über soviel schön sinnlose Komunikation freue.
> 
> Weiter machen
> 
> lg Lotte


ist nur zeitvertreib.
leider haben wir es noch nicht geschaft einen TE für montag - dienstag und einen von donnerstag - freitag zu öffnen.
die werden alle leider wieder zu gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyringsoul (9. Juli 2008)

Nintendocore schrieb:


> ne nur ein bierchen ;-) dafür geb ich mir am Freitag die Kante... und komm mal wieder zu gar nichts ausser saufen und arbeiten... ich vernachlässige WoW zu viel^^



boar schäm dich ... setz endlich mal vernüftige Prioritäten... denk an die Zukunft ...


----------



## shadowwoman (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> aha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


noch nich angesehen??? www.youtube.com suchbegriff allimania und dann von 1-8 durch!!


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> lol




was lol -.-

allimania ist cool

gell fort... eh jenny^^ ah ne wart bin ja lieb -.-^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich vernachlässige WoW für immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ist nur zeitvertreib.
> leider haben wir es noch nicht geschaft einen TE für montag - dienstag und einen von donnerstag - freitag zu öffnen.
> die werden alle leider wieder zu gemacht
> 
> ...




Das wär mal echt genial, jeden Tag ein Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was lol -.-
> 
> allimania ist cool
> 
> gell fort... eh jenny^^ ah ne wart bin ja lieb -.-^^



du Baumschmuser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> noch nich angesehen??? www.youtube.com suchbegriff allimania und dann von 1-8 durch!!



Steinigt mich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habs noch nich gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotrion (9. Juli 2008)

alle müssen auf den server Shattrath kommen und einen Untoten anfangen xD
hab auch grad einen, Pelldepell

kommt auch, dann gehen wir ne HS raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (9. Juli 2008)

Bah bin mal 30 Minuten weg muss was arbeiten :/


----------



## shadowwoman (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was lol -.-
> 
> allimania ist cool
> 
> gell fort... eh jenny^^ ah ne wart bin ja lieb -.-^^


lol nich die sondern der natsumee...


----------



## Neotrion (9. Juli 2008)

jetzt sin alle server down -.-


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was lol -.-
> 
> allimania ist cool
> 
> gell fort... eh jenny^^ ah ne wart bin ja lieb -.-^^


so siehe mein titel das haste jetzt davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Slavery schrieb:


> Das wär mal echt genial, jeden Tag ein Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sag ich doch. dann braucht man wenigstens nicht verzweifelt zu warten bis irgentwer ein total sinnloses thema anfängt


----------



## Maradil (9. Juli 2008)

re von 2 Wochen Urlaub *in die Runde wink*


----------



## shadowwoman (9. Juli 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> re von 2 Wochen Urlaub *in die Runde wink*


wb!! und wie war der urlaub???


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> so siehe mein titel das haste jetzt davon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wäre dan nicht richti nen mich nicht fort...?^^

ehm shadowwome es gitb aber keine DIE NATSUMEE -.-^^


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> re von 2 Wochen Urlaub *in die Runde wink*



ja wb hast es mal geschaft?^^

*kaffee und kuchen oder so was ähnliches für Mara hinstell*


----------



## shadowwoman (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wäre dan nicht richti nen mich nicht fort...?^^
> 
> ehm shadowwome es gitb aber keine DIE NATSUMEE -.-^^


sag ich ja!!!!


----------



## mulle (9. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Er ist kaputt. Mein guter Kugelschreiber ist kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> sag ich doch. dann braucht man wenigstens nicht verzweifelt zu warten bis irgentwer ein total sinnloses thema anfängt




eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

mulle schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Er ist kaputt. Mein guter Kugelschreiber ist kaputt
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Neeeeiiiinn warum nur?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bitte um ne Trauerminute ^^


----------



## Zro1988 (9. Juli 2008)

mein kaffee ist kalt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*neue aufsetz für alle gleich mit*


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> re von 2 Wochen Urlaub *in die Runde wink*


hallo stimmt und ich hab mir die ganze zeit gedacht "da fehlt doch wer"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyringsoul (9. Juli 2008)

mia isch langweilisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (9. Juli 2008)

ja war geil, nur wie immer zu schnell vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab ich hier was verpasst ? ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wäre dan nicht richti nen mich nicht fort...?^^


so verstehts auch jeder und es ist forumstauglich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melad (9. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für alle


----------



## Neotrion (9. Juli 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> re von 2 Wochen Urlaub *in die Runde wink*



wb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   und wie war es? wo warst du überhaubt?


----------



## garius74 (9. Juli 2008)

Die 4 ON Server von vorhin sind alle wieder off.

Der LVL 1 Untoten Raid auf Shatt muss sie verschreckt haben


----------



## Zro1988 (9. Juli 2008)

garius74 schrieb:


> Die 4 ON Server von vorhin sind alle wieder off.
> 
> Der LVL 1 Untoten Raid auf Shatt muss sie verschreckt haben







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 och menno wollt grad mal vorbei schauen


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ja war geil, nur wie immer zu schnell vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



He´s back!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (9. Juli 2008)

Moin - erstmal wie immer an den unsäglichen Wochenmitten, Croissants und Kaffee für alle

§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§

(_______________________________________)²

Frage am Rande: Ist Euch auch der schnelle Respawn in den Inzen aufgefallen? Wir sind uns in der Gilde einig, daß früher ein Respawn aller Mobs (nicht der Pats) so nicht gegeben war.

Und nun - fröhliches schreiben  - Gruß vom Niederrhein


----------



## Neotrion (9. Juli 2008)

ich will gamen!!!! -.- *entzugserscheinungen hab* 

hab extra den wecker auf 8:15 gestellt, weil Gorgonnash nicht auf der Liste stand der Server, die Down gehen. Ich will eine Entschädigung. (in Amerika würde das gehn)


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> ich will gamen!!!! -.- *entzugserscheinungen hab*
> 
> hab extra den wecker auf 8:15 gestellt, weil Gorgonnash nicht auf der Liste stand der Server, die Down gehen. Ich will eine Entschädigung. (in Amerika würde das gehn)




Ganz ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melad (9. Juli 2008)

hier haste ne Entschädigung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotrion (9. Juli 2008)

xD ich mach mir glaub auch mal nen Kaffee und schau was es sonst gerade noch so hat.

AFK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> ich will gamen!!!! -.- *entzugserscheinungen hab*
> 
> hab extra den wecker auf 8:15 gestellt, weil Gorgonnash nicht auf der Liste stand der Server, die Down gehen. Ich will eine Entschädigung. (in Amerika würde das gehn)


in amerika geht alles.
deswegen steht ja auch bei mc doof auf den bechern für den kaffee vorsicht heiss weil irgent ein amie sich am kaffe die fresse verbrannt hatte.

oh wunder es gibt heissen kaffee!?

oder wer kommt auch auf die idee ne katze oder was weiss ich in ne micro rein zu schmeissen und dann zu erwarten das das viech das überlebt? ein amie?!


----------



## Zro1988 (9. Juli 2008)

Mir ist grad mal so aufgefallen ... gibt ja seit neusten den Button Turnier ( im realmauswahl) aber seit wann gibts den da Russisch? oO oder hab ich nur nie drauf geachtet?


----------



## Maradil (9. Juli 2008)

war auf Fuerteventura, in dem Club wo ich gearbeitet habe.....
*gähn*  jetzt brauch ich erstmal Urlaub vom Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kahadan (9. Juli 2008)

Welche Server waren denn eben kurz online?^^


----------



## shadowwoman (9. Juli 2008)

das mit dem vorsicht heiss am mäcikaffee is bei uns in ö aber auch so...


----------



## Wôlke0310 (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> in amerika geht alles.
> deswegen steht ja auch bei mc doof auf den bechern für den kaffee vorsicht heiss weil irgent ein amie sich am kaffe die fresse verbrannt hatte.
> 
> oh wunder es gibt heissen kaffee!?
> ...




würde die Katze etwa sterben??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotrion (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> in amerika geht alles.
> deswegen steht ja auch bei mc doof auf den bechern für den kaffee vorsicht heiss weil irgent ein amie sich am kaffe die fresse verbrannt hatte.
> 
> oh wunder es gibt heissen kaffee!?
> ...



Das mit dem MC-Donald hab ich auch gehört, jetzt müssen die immer ''HOT!''  ''HOT!''  bei den Becher hinschreiben. xD die Frau bekam irgendwie 5 Mio. Dollar.


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> das mit dem vorsicht heiss am mäcikaffee is bei uns in ö aber auch so...


das ist mitlerweile überall sonst könnt ja noch einer auf die idee kommen die zu verklagen


----------



## Arikros (9. Juli 2008)

Toll, und ich darf WoW neu installieren -.-


----------



## Melad (9. Juli 2008)

die Katze war ein Pudel und er ist tatsächlich gestorben(oder geplatzt)


----------



## Neotrion (9. Juli 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> würde die Katze etwa sterben??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nene, es würde eigentlich nur alle Organe zerplatzen etc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thylemo (9. Juli 2008)

Eine Art "Kadaverexplosion"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Konnt sie danach wenigstens Heiltränke looten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> Das mit dem MC-Donald hab ich auch gehört, jetzt müssen die immer ''HOT!''  ''HOT!''  bei den Becher hinschreiben. xD die Frau bekam irgendwie 5 Mio. Dollar.


genau

und zu der katze ich denke das ganze würde glaub ich unangenehm richen und vieleicht auch bissel komisch aussehen
hab aber keine ahnung weil noch nicht ausprobiert

bin ja kein tierquäler


----------



## Sonsbecker (9. Juli 2008)

die russen sind seit letztem mittwoch dabei 

nastrowije (keine ahnung ob man es so schreibt)


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Arikros schrieb:


> Toll, und ich darf WoW neu installieren -.-



Ohhhhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



warum denn?


----------



## Melad (9. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so in etwa?


----------



## Silmarilli (9. Juli 2008)

halloooo ers'mal

fasst sich ein Croissant und schlürft an nem very hot hot coffee

na was geht?

Sily


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Melad schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> so in etwa?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skurk (9. Juli 2008)

Ich kann mich heute morgen auch nicht einloggen ... und jetzt sind Ferien ...


----------



## Zro1988 (9. Juli 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> die russen sind seit letztem mittwoch dabei
> 
> nastrowije (keine ahnung ob man es so schreibt)




ah alles klar danke, hab mich schon gewundert 

wer wollt wissen welche server on waren vorhin?

Shattrath, Echsenkessel waren aufjedenfall dabei glaub fds auch noch (wenn ich net total verpennt noch gewesen wär)


----------



## Ruven (9. Juli 2008)

Auch nochmal kurz hallo sag um mich zu verabschiden...
Bussi an alle die wollen, also vermutlich niemand!

War lustig mit euch... wenn ihr euch den 1000Sieten nähert könnt ihr ja mal ne pm schreiben!


----------



## Maradil (9. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Auch nochmal kurz hallo sag um mich zu verabschiden...
> Bussi an alle die wollen, also vermutlich niemand!
> 
> War lustig mit euch... wenn ihr euch den 1000Sieten nähert könnt ihr ja mal ne pm schreiben!




*verwirrt ist*


----------



## Sleepysimon (9. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Auch nochmal kurz hallo sag um mich zu verabschiden...
> Bussi an alle die wollen, also vermutlich niemand!
> 
> War lustig mit euch... wenn ihr euch den 1000Sieten nähert könnt ihr ja mal ne pm schreiben!


wie gehst du etwa ? oO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Auch nochmal kurz hallo sag um mich zu verabschiden...
> Bussi an alle die wollen, also vermutlich niemand!
> 
> War lustig mit euch... wenn ihr euch den 1000Sieten nähert könnt ihr ja mal ne pm schreiben!


hä? warum verabschieden?


----------



## Kahadan (9. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Auch nochmal kurz hallo sag um mich zu verabschiden...
> Bussi an alle die wollen, also vermutlich niemand!
> 
> War lustig mit euch... wenn ihr euch den 1000Sieten nähert könnt ihr ja mal ne pm schreiben!




Bleib bei uns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Auch nochmal kurz hallo sag um mich zu verabschiden...
> Bussi an alle die wollen, also vermutlich niemand!
> 
> War lustig mit euch... wenn ihr euch den 1000Sieten nähert könnt ihr ja mal ne pm schreiben!




Hä wie jetz? machs nich so dramatisch wenn du aufs Klo gehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotrion (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hä? warum verabschieden?



vielleicht muss er arbeiten gehen? haha, opfer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (9. Juli 2008)

jo ich werd mich dann auch mal verabschieden und was sinnloses machen... einkaufen gehn!!!
wünsch euch noch viel spass beim spammen ^^


----------



## M. Emran (9. Juli 2008)

guten morgen meine lieben^^
kurz mal ne frage: Kann man ab heute sein mount ab level 30 kaufen?^^


----------



## Neotrion (9. Juli 2008)

Nur so ne kurze frage.... Geht das jetzt bis 11 Uhr?
es hiess ja nur bei ein paar server das es bis 11 uhr dauert...


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> vielleicht muss er arbeiten gehen? haha, opfer!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich geb dir gleich n Opfer, sowas sagt man nich ungestraft zu Ruven  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bleib da Shadowwoman! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melad (9. Juli 2008)

wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil. Alle Server von 5-11 und einige von 3-11


----------



## Ruven (9. Juli 2008)

Nee jungs und mädels...
Die Pingu Gang iss nix mehr für mich! 
Deswegen winkööö...


----------



## Draxxes (9. Juli 2008)

Mount ab 30 wäre nur zu schön würde dann mein Warlock hochspielen


----------



## Neotrion (9. Juli 2008)

ja fk, ich habe nur gelesen, dass Gorgonnash nicht dort stand -.-

naja, weiss wenigstens jemand wie das geile Murloc-Game heisst?

und hier eine Seite für andere die nicht wissen was machen xD http://www.z0r.de/  einfach mal durch schauen^^


----------



## Zro1988 (9. Juli 2008)

weiß einer eigentlich was mit den beta keys ist? ob einieg schon weggeschickt wurden oder noch etwas dauert?


----------



## KilJael (9. Juli 2008)

Menno das nervt, erst werd ich heut morgen um 6 Uhr von einen Quitschen geweckt welches selbst meine Knochen hat erzittern lassen und dann sind die Server offline und das Buch zuende 
/cry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Nee jungs und mädels...
> Die Pingu Gang iss nix mehr für mich!
> Deswegen winkööö...




ey du noob fu

was geht mit dir dur darfst net hier weg man man man was lässt mich hier alleine ??


----------



## Sonsbecker (9. Juli 2008)

KilJael schrieb:


> Menno das nervt, erst werd ich heut morgen um 6 Uhr von einen Quitschen geweckt welches selbst meine Knochen hat erzittern lassen und dann sind die Server offline und das Buch zuende
> /cry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also nutze drei sich bietende möglichkeiten:

1. Kanne Öl mitnehmen und Quietschen abstellen
2. Neues Buch ausleihen
3. Ab in die Falle und nochmal knacken, aber erst, nachdem Punkt 1. abgearbeitet worden ist.

Wenn alle 3 Punkte nichts bringen - dieses Forum von vorne bis hinten durchlesen und auswendig lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Nee jungs und mädels...
> Die Pingu Gang iss nix mehr für mich!
> Deswegen winkööö...




hä warum? was is los? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (9. Juli 2008)

Morgen

*Kaffee und Belegte Brötchen auspack*


----------



## Mumble (9. Juli 2008)

Moin Dudes,

Hab nicht viel Zeit, muss lernen, schreibe in 3 Stunden und 15 Minute ne Klausur...
Und sage wir es mal so, ich bin suboptimal vorbereitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fühlt euch pingumäßig geknuddelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Moin Dudes,
> 
> Hab nicht viel Zeit, muss lernen, schreibe in 3 Stunden und 15 Minute ne Klausur...
> Und sage wir es mal so, ich bin suboptimal vorbereitet
> ...




Huhu Mumble, 

es is was schlimmes passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (9. Juli 2008)

in der Pingu-gäng wird ne stelle frei?


----------



## Moktheshock (9. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> in der Pingu-gäng wird ne stelle frei?



Er ist nicht zu ersetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotrion (9. Juli 2008)

Hey, ich habe so ne Idee...

Statt nen weiteren sinnlosen Thread zu erstellen können wir es einfach hier machen.

Ein Screenshot-Contest. Wer den lustigsten Screen hat, gewinnt und bekommt..... 15g auf Gorgonnash .

Ich fang dann mal an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es ist 100% nicht bearbeitet xD


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Er ist nicht zu ersetzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Niemals Nie! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (9. Juli 2008)

Was kommt denn heute fürn Patch? 

Komt heute überhaupt einer?


*Hope das der ab 30 Mount Patch kommt*


----------



## Mumble (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Huhu Mumble,
> 
> es is was schlimmes passiert
> 
> ...



Ich hab jetzt eben nen bißchen die letzten Beiträge mit einem Auge überflogen...
Was habt ihr mit Ruven angestellt?!?
Habt ihr ihn geärgert? Habt ihr ihn etwa von der Eisscholle geschubst?!?


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> Hey, ich habe so ne Idee...
> 
> Statt nen weiteren sinnlosen Thread zu erstellen können wir es einfach hier machen.
> 
> ...




Punkt 1:  Schlechte Idee...
Punkt 2:  Der Thread is nich sinnlos...
Punkt 3:  Was will man mit 15 g?
Punkt 4:  Und was bringts mir auf Gorgonnash?
Punkt 5:  Dein Screenshot is scheiße...


sorry...


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ey du noob fu
> 
> was geht mit dir dur darfst net hier weg man man man was lässt mich hier alleine ??


keine sorge ich bin ja jetzt da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja aloha^^


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt eben nen bißchen die letzten Beiträge mit einem Auge überflogen...
> Was habt ihr mit Ruven angestellt?!?
> Habt ihr ihn geärgert? Habt ihr ihn etwa von der Eisscholle geschubst?!?




Nein, es war sein erster Post heut, in dem drin stand, dass er sich verabschiedet und sowas...

wir ham gar nichts angestellt...aber...XEEEEELLLLYYY *schrei* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KilJael (9. Juli 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> also nutze drei sich bietende möglichkeiten:
> 
> 1. Kanne Öl mitnehmen und Quietschen abstellen
> 2. Neues Buch ausleihen
> ...



Das Problem ist, das quitschen kam nicht von meiner Couch sondern von etwas anderen und ich will nicht wirklich alles was quitschen kann durchtesten, das Geräusch ist einfach zu grausam^^ Hab mich btw entschieden erstmal COD4 zu zocken, da sind so viele Naps unterwegs xD


----------



## Neotrion (9. Juli 2008)

+++ Noch 1 Stunde und 30 Minuten +++


----------



## Mumble (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> ...wir ham gar nichts angestellt...aber...XEEEEELLLLYYY *schrei*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



...die alte Herzensbrecherin...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> ...die alte Herzensbrecherin...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Xely hat Ruven´s kleines Pinguherz kaputt gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Eben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was??? Xelyy du bist ja gemein ich hab dich immer für nett gehalten ich bin enttäuscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (9. Juli 2008)

Assari schrieb:


> Was kommt denn heute fürn Patch?
> 
> Komt heute überhaupt einer?
> 
> ...




*räusper*


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Xely, Prinzesschen, wo bist du? muss mal n ernstes Wörtchen mit dir reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (9. Juli 2008)

Assari schrieb:


> Was kommt denn heute fürn Patch?
> 
> Komt heute überhaupt einer?
> 
> ...



Mir reicht wenn sie die bgs/arena wieder zum laufen bekommen


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Xely, Prinzesschen, wo bist du? muss mal n ernstes Wörtchen mit dir reden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo me2!!!


----------



## Silmarilli (9. Juli 2008)

/sign moktheshock

die ganzen pvpler in den Ini-Gruppen ... das hält ja kein Elf aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> jo me2!!!



Mensch, wo bleibtn die nur? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

so auch wieder da.
hab dem ruven ne pn geschickt


----------



## Moktheshock (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Mensch, wo bleibtn die nur?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sie lässt euch nun zappeln, bis ihr es vergesst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Mensch, wo bleibtn die nur?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmm will gar nicht wissen was die gerade macht^^
ich hätte nämlich kein bock zu arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> so auch wieder da.
> hab dem ruven ne pn geschickt


ach wb USCHI^^


----------



## DieSchachtel (9. Juli 2008)

Mir is langweilig, will endlich spielen!!!!


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> ach wb USCHI^^


siehe titel


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Mir is langweilig, will endlich spielen!!!!


ach sach bloss^^
ich hab 2 freistunden und wow is down-.-


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> so auch wieder da.
> hab dem ruven ne pn geschickt




WB Jenny, was hast geschrieben? hat er schon geantwortet?


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> siehe titel


UUppsss^^
sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> WB Jenny, was hast geschrieben? hat er schon geantwortet?


nein ist off
hab gefragt was los ist und das er zurück kommen soll
ich denk eher er hofft das einer von uns so ein abschiedsthema auf macht so wie gestern einer da war


----------



## Sleepysimon (9. Juli 2008)

re 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (9. Juli 2008)

Ja, heute kommt der ab 30 Mount Patch!

Aber anders als vielen denken, Reiten erst ab 30!! Jahre nunmehr möglich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spass beiseite - denke nicht daß er heute kommt - aber nix genaues weiss ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> UUppsss^^
> sorry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ist viel einfacher mit dem titel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (9. Juli 2008)

Na ihr Frühaufsteher....

da will mal nur seine Emails Abrufen und kann es nit weil die Server down sind
naja mal gucken ob gepatched wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel spass euch allen noch


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> UUppsss^^
> sorry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geiler Titel Usch..äh...Jenny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was soll man machen ist halt einfacher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> was soll man machen ist halt einfacher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Habs editiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

So bin auch wieder da, und mir is laaaaaaaaaaangweiliiiiiiiiiiiig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*kekseundteeaufntischstell*


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> re
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


WB^^



Jenny84 schrieb:


> ist viel einfacher mit dem titel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hehe aber musst noch en pingu da iwo reinbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotrion (9. Juli 2008)

Der Patch kommt zu 99,9%
da die meisten Server gar nicht mehr in der Liste sind, wird da wahrscheinlich gerade der Patch drauf getan.

*Freu, auch wenn jetzt nicht game*


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> So bin auch wieder da, und mir is laaaaaaaaaaangweiliiiiiiiiiiiig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


WB

*tasse tee und 2-3 stacks kekse vom tisch nehm*


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

*eindankeerhoff*


----------



## Moktheshock (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> So bin auch wieder da, und mir is laaaaaaaaaaangweiliiiiiiiiiiiig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*kekse und Tee schnapp*


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> Der Patch kommt zu 99,9%
> da die meisten Server gar nicht mehr in der Liste sind, wird da wahrscheinlich gerade der Patch drauf getan.
> 
> *Freu, auch wenn jetzt nicht game*


hmm wir können nur spekulieren und abwarten und tee trinken und kekse essen^^


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> hmm wir können nur spekulieren und abwarten und tee trinken und kekse essen^^


jaa omis kekse sind die besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (9. Juli 2008)

Was macht ihr grad so?


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> *eindankeerhoff*


*in keks beiss und am tee schlürf*

hmmm lecker DANKE^^


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

Assari schrieb:


> Was macht ihr grad so?


per last.fm musik hören, hier posten und auf die server warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

*edit


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> re
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




WB!


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Assari schrieb:


> Was macht ihr grad so?


hier scheiße labbern und warten das die server wieder kommen^^


----------



## Zro1988 (9. Juli 2008)

*sichnkeksnimmundmitvollenmundsprech* dankö


----------



## Fumacilla (9. Juli 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> Der Patch kommt zu 99,9%
> da die meisten Server gar nicht mehr in der Liste sind, wird da wahrscheinlich gerade der Patch drauf getan.
> 
> *Freu, auch wenn jetzt nicht game*




dein wort in gottes ohr. ich hab da so nen 34er warlock der sich nen ast freuen würde xD

und guten morgen buffed =)


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> *in keks beiss und am tee schlürf*
> 
> hmmm lecker DANKE^^


*freu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> WB!


bischöön langsam^^
bist wohl eingerostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

WAHHHHHHHHHH ICH BRAUCH NOCH 500 EHRE FÜR S2 SHOULDERS!!!!!!! -.-"


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Habs editiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


kann eh nicht spielen wer weiss wie lang die brauchen für das schloss am verteiler zu reparieren
TELEKOM ich sags ja


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> dein wort in gottes ohr. ich hab da so nen 34er warlock der sich nen ast freuen würde xD
> 
> und guten morgen buffed =)


naaa Fumacilla wie gehts?^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (9. Juli 2008)

Assari schrieb:


> Was macht ihr grad so?



Hier posten, kekse essen und tee trinken! und Meine freundin nerven das sie nich arbeiten geht^^


----------



## Winara (9. Juli 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> Der Patch kommt zu 99,9%
> da die meisten Server gar nicht mehr in der Liste sind, wird da wahrscheinlich gerade der Patch drauf getan.
> 
> *Freu, auch wenn jetzt nicht game*




Hm???  Der Test-Server wird auch gepatcht. Also wage ich obiges sehr zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

wieso haben wir ~5 leute pinguine als ava? xD


----------



## Xelyna (9. Juli 2008)

*Kekse, Milch und Kaffee auf den Tisch ausbreit*
*Kerzchen anzünd*

Guten Morgen, lasst mich raten, die Server sind down? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> WAHHHHHHHHHH ICH BRAUCH NOCH 500 EHRE FÜR S2 SHOULDERS!!!!!!! -.-"


tjaa ich brauch noch nen haufen ehre für den ganzen anderen s2 scheiß außer schultern und handschuhen-.- und dann noch die ganzen nicht set epics OMG ich könnt kotzen-.-
hoffentlich ist meine gilde bald großgenug um anständig raiden zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *Kekse, Milch und Kaffee auf den Tisch ausbreit*
> *Kerzchen anzünd*
> 
> Guten Morgen, lasst mich raten, die Server sind down?
> ...


genau so ist es und kekse haben wir schon und zwar die besten aus omis zauberstube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> tjaa ich brauch noch nen haufen ehre für den ganzen anderen s2 scheiß außer schultern und handschuhen-.- und dann noch die ganzen nicht set epics OMG ich könnt kotzen-.-
> hoffentlich ist meine gilde bald großgenug um anständig raiden zu gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


WoWfail! man geht doch nicht raiden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


brauch noch paar arena points für s4 handschuchis -.-


----------



## Moktheshock (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> wieso haben wir ~5 leute pinguine als ava? xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Pingu Gang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> wieso haben wir ~5 leute pinguine als ava? xD


PINGU-GANG^^



Xelyna schrieb:


> *Kekse, Milch und Kaffee auf den Tisch ausbreit*
> *Kerzchen anzünd*
> 
> Guten Morgen, lasst mich raten, die Server sind down?
> ...


tach Xelyyyy^^
*milch und kaffee nehm und sich freu*
dankö^^

ach jaa was hast du mit ruven gemacht der ist ja aus der pingu gang raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Pingu Gang
> ...


darf ich auch einen nehmen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Assari schrieb:


> Was macht ihr grad so?


arbeiten und hier lesen und schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> WoWfail! man geht doch nicht raiden!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


doch pvp is boring weil die leute nix können in meinem realmpool und wenn ich mal welche treffe die was draufhaben sind sie in der arena meine gegner oder aufm bg steht uns ne stamm gegenüber-.-


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> arbeiten und hier lesen und schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


uschi..tzetzetze..arbeit lieber, hier gibts nix zu sehn! xD


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> darf ich auch einen nehmen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


musst du dich bei natsumee oder xely bewerben^^


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> doch pvp is boring weil die leute nix können in meinem realmpool und wenn ich mal welche treffe die was draufhaben sind sie in der arena meine gegner oder aufm bg steht uns ne stamm gegenüber-.-


welcher realmpool?
bei uns sind alle ziemlich gut equipped 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (9. Juli 2008)

Ich bin dann mal W-E-C-H!!! 

Wünscht mir Glück, ich kann es gebrauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.s.: Und wenn ich zurück bin, ist gefälligst Ruven wieder da, also macht was!!!


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> arbeiten und hier lesen und schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na du bist ja auch so ne langsam posterin was?^^



Oimdudla schrieb:


> uschi..tzetzetze..arbeit lieber, hier gibts nix zu sehn! xD


ohoh gleich gibts ärger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (9. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> naaa Fumacilla wie gehts?^^



ohje man erinnert sich hier an mich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - kein wunder wenn man mich durch die gegend trägt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gut gut, ausser das ich mal wieder (die 3 woche von 4 ) spätschicht habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

selbst? 




> Hier posten, kekse essen und tee trinken! und Meine freundin nerven das sie nich arbeiten geht^^



macht meine mit mir auch immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xWiEMEx (9. Juli 2008)

Na, geht ihr also davon aus das der Patch kommt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wäre fein, mein Schami auf 21 würd sich freuen, dann wäre ne Motivation da den zu levlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (9. Juli 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal W-E-C-H!!!
> 
> Wünscht mir Glück, ich kann es gebrauchen
> 
> ...



viel glück für deine klausur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> welcher realmpool?
> bei uns sind alle ziemlich gut equipped
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Raserei



Mumble schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal W-E-C-H!!!
> 
> Wünscht mir Glück, ich kann es gebrauchen
> 
> ...


jo cya^^
und wegen ruven das doch ent so schlimm ih bin jetzt ja da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> uschi..tzetzetze..arbeit lieber, hier gibts nix zu sehn! xD


siehe titel
hey das ist richtig genial brauch ichs nicht immer zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
na wenn du den ganzen tag zahlen vorm kopf hast gehst dir auch was zur erholung suchen
ich halt hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 DANKE BUFFED  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotrion (9. Juli 2008)

> ZITAT(Fumacilla @ 9.07.2008, 10:01) *
> dein wort in gottes ohr. ich hab da so nen 34er warlock der sich nen ast freuen würde xD
> 
> und guten morgen buffed =)



Ich weiss, und ich bin das Sprechrohr Gottes. so wie die Hirnkranke da von dieser Sekte... Uriela oder so^^


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

Glaubst du warum hab ich sie so genannt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin am Realmpool Blutdurst (Server Destromath) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: gestern im arathi haben sich ca 5 hordler und 7 allys versammelt und alle getanzt XD


----------



## Sonsbecker (9. Juli 2008)

was macht ihr grad so?

daten sammeln für die dissertation


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> ohje man erinnert sich hier an mich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


türlich erinner ich mich an dich hatten ja nette gespräche xDD

joa geht auch ganz gut ausser das ich grade frestunden habe und wow down ist-.-


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

so habs doch noch geschaft -.-

was wer wil was mti pingu zu tun haben??

dragon komm auf terrordar


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

ich will auch nen pingu ava xD


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> ich will auch nen pingu ava xD




bist ne frau?


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> na du bist ja auch so ne langsam posterin was?^^
> 
> 
> ohoh gleich gibts ärger
> ...



ja was soll ich tun muss ja zwischendurch auch mal was arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> bist ne frau?


ne, is das denn entscheidend? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> Glaubst du warum hab ich sie so genannt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jo der soll voll gut sein^^
kennst du ne blutelf priesterin Name: Adalia?^^


----------



## Wôlke0310 (9. Juli 2008)

ich bin eine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (9. Juli 2008)

Wieder wow anfangen oder nicht das ist hier die Frage :/


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> jo der soll voll gut sein^^
> kennst du ne blutelf priesterin Name: Adalia?^^


ne nich wirklich wieso? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Wieder wow anfangen oder nicht das ist hier die Frage :/


kommt drauf an warum du aufgehört hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> ne, is das denn entscheidend?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sicher ist das entscheidend -.-


@wolke hallo weibliches wesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> so habs doch noch geschaft -.-
> 
> was wer wil was mti pingu zu tun haben??
> 
> dragon komm auf terrordar


hmm müsst ich nen ally anfangen-.-
naja bin eh halb nachtelf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Jenny84 schrieb:


> ja was soll ich tun muss ja zwischendurch auch mal was arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo verständlich^^



Oimdudla schrieb:


> ne nich wirklich wieso?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ist en freund von mir rennt immer im bg rum und freut sich en loch in arsch wenn er als s1/s3 diszi nen s3/s4 warri umhaut^^


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sicher ist das entscheidend -.-
> 
> 
> @wolke hallo weibliches wesen
> ...


man man man...*hust* sagte ich ich bin männlich? nenene ich bin doch weiblich!!! *hust*


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sicher ist das entscheidend -.-
> 
> 
> @wolke hallo weibliches wesen
> ...


ohh gott natsu lass die finger von den frauen sonst gibts hier bald nur noch xely und jenny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sicher ist das entscheidend -.-
> 
> 
> @wolke hallo weibliches wesen
> ...



huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nette begrüßung muss ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> Glaubst du warum hab ich sie so genannt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

achso zu dem uschi nimm das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
so und jetzt müsstest du so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aussehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> hmm müsst ich nen ally anfangen-.-
> naja bin eh halb nachtelf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du kansnt auch als horde da transen 

Raserei gehört zu dne besten pvp realmpools 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Terrordarianer sind in arena eh immer oben^^

Xaiser ftw


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nene Eisbarriere muahahahah 
Die Uschi will mich angreifen!!!

btw: mage ftw xD


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> man man man...*hust* sagte ich ich bin männlich? nenene ich bin doch weiblich!!! *hust*


*hust* hast was falsches gesagt er will dann en "freizügiges" beweisbild dann biste aufgenommen *hust*^^


----------



## Neotrion (9. Juli 2008)

@Natsumee, Grüsse von Luzern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(ha grad gseh das auch schwiizer besch)


----------



## mumba (9. Juli 2008)

so, nach nunmehr fast 6h haben ich alle Seiten dieses Threads gelesen *freu*


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> man man man...*hust* sagte ich ich bin männlich? nenene ich bin doch weiblich!!! *hust*




ich glaub dir net -.-

was den dragon -.-

@wolke was hat dich den hier her verschlagen?^^


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> *hust* hast was falsches gesagt er will dann en "freizügiges" beweisbild dann biste aufgenommen *hust*^^


ja das bin dann mal ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du kansnt auch als horde da transen
> 
> Raserei gehört zu dne besten pvp realmpools
> 
> ...


ne wenn dann will ich mit dir zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sicher ist das entscheidend -.-
> 
> 
> @wolke hallo weibliches wesen
> ...


natsu pfui
MÄNNER  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (9. Juli 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> Ich weiss, und ich bin das Sprechrohr Gottes. so wie die Hirnkranke da von dieser Sekte... Uriela oder so^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> türlich erinner ich mich an dich hatten ja nette gespräche xDD
> 
> joa geht auch ganz gut ausser das ich grade frestunden habe und wow down ist-.-



jaja da war ich gut drauf   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da ergeben sich gerne mal solche netten gespräche - was sind den frestunden? freistunden? ach war die schulzeit herrlich....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Natsumee schrieb:


> bist ne frau?



lol.... hast du große brüste? bist du gewillt x kilometer zu fahren und das zu beweisen? trägst du bitte dann das kleine schwarze? /ironie off...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> so, nach nunmehr fast 6h haben ich alle Seiten dieses Threads gelesen *freu*


gz^^



Oimdudla schrieb:


> ja das bin dann mal ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hehe *sabber sabber*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> *hust* hast was falsches gesagt er will dann en "freizügiges" beweisbild dann biste aufgenommen *hust*^^



hä was -.-

ey dragon ich hau dich wen du jetzt wolke verscheucht hast -.-

Neotrion hoi^^ jap chume au us de schwiz aber halt Aargau^^  juhu bisch kein berne gits ja net^^


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> gz^^
> 
> 
> hehe *sabber sabber*
> ...


na erlaubnis oder erlaubnis? XD


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> natsu pfui
> MÄNNER
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




was pfui männer mimimi -.-


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jo meinte freistunden^^

hehe jo so ist natsu drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hä was -.-
> 
> ey dragon ich hau dich wen du jetzt wolke verscheucht hast -.-
> 
> Neotrion hoi^^ jap chume au us de schwiz aber halt Aargau^^  juhu bisch kein berne gits ja net^^


ich bin eh dein Persönlicher Boxsack also bin ichs gewohnt geschlagen zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Oimdudla schrieb:


> na erlaubnis oder erlaubnis? XD


von mir ganz klar ERLAUBNIS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> na erlaubnis oder erlaubnis? XD




du kannst den Pingu Gott nicht verarschen -.-


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du kannst den Pingu Gott nicht verarschen -.-


ich? ich doch nicht! o.O


----------



## Wôlke0310 (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich glaub dir net -.-
> 
> was den dragon -.-
> 
> @wolke was hat dich den hier her verschlagen?^^




mh die langweile..

hier passiert ja wenigstens noch ein bisschen was

vor allem bei der pingu-gang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du kannst den Pingu Gott nicht verarschen -.-


*hust* Pingu-Gott *hust hust HUST*^^


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> jo meinte freistunden^^
> 
> hehe jo so ist natsu drauf
> 
> ...





ne eigendlich net ich mag es halt mehr mit frauen zu reden als mit männer -.-


----------



## Moktheshock (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du kannst den Pingu Gott nicht verarschen -.-



nein ihn kann man nur anbeten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> mh die langweile..
> 
> hier passiert ja wenigstens noch ein bisschen was
> 
> ...


klar wir haben uns alle ganz doll lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne eigendlich net ich mag es halt mehr mit frauen zu reden als mit männer -.-


Ich kann mein Betragen ändern! XD


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> nene Eisbarriere muahahahah
> Die Uschi will mich angreifen!!!
> 
> btw: mage ftw xD


siehe titel



mumba schrieb:


> so, nach nunmehr fast 6h haben ich alle Seiten dieses Threads gelesen *freu*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  warum lisst du dir den alles durch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Natsumee schrieb:


> was pfui männer mimimi -.-


pass auf das du nicht anfängst zu sabbern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> mh die langweile..
> 
> hier passiert ja wenigstens noch ein bisschen was
> 
> ...




ich wusste gar net das wir so bekannt sind?^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne eigendlich net ich mag es halt mehr mit frauen zu reden als mit männer -.-


welcher mann tut das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Moktheshock schrieb:


> nein ihn kann man nur anbeten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*hust* schleimer *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> siehe titel
> 
> 
> 
> ...




von was??

von den bilder die der ander gepostet hat von google naja ich finde die jetzt nichts besonderes ...


----------



## Xelyna (9. Juli 2008)

oO.. da ist man mal schnell Kaffeetrinken und zack gibts es drei Seiten mehr.. oh man..
Wuhu hab gestern meinen ersten Raid geleitet :x


----------



## Neotrion (9. Juli 2008)

wieso, hesch öpis gäge berner? xD

ech säge nor eis...

Eichhof,Eichhof,Eichhof Lager..... xD


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> siehe titel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pwnd^^



Natsumee schrieb:


> ich wusste gar net das wir so bekannt sind?^^


tja ich mach halt gut werbung *von sich selbst überzeugt sei* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (9. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> jo meinte freistunden^^
> 
> hehe jo so ist natsu drauf
> 
> ...



ich denk an dich wenn ich um 2 auffer arbeit bin -.-

jaja natsu hab ich schon lange durchschaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schön zu lesen das es noch schlimmere männer als mich gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*winke natsu


----------



## Sleepysimon (9. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> oO.. da ist man mal schnell Kaffeetrinken und zack gibts es drei Seiten mehr.. oh man..
> Wuhu hab gestern meinen ersten Raid geleitet :x



Ich nehme an es war ein einziges gewhipe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> welcher mann tut das nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



NORMAL REDEN -.-


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> von was??
> 
> von den bilder die der ander gepostet hat von google naja ich finde die jetzt nichts besonderes ...


war klar, dass sowas von ner weiblichen person kam..ihr seid doch alle glei....wunderschön! xD


----------



## Wôlke0310 (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> NORMAL REDEN -.-




und wer soll das jetzt glauben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> oO.. da ist man mal schnell Kaffeetrinken und zack gibts es drei Seiten mehr.. oh man..
> Wuhu hab gestern meinen ersten Raid geleitet :x


GZ^^



Fumacilla schrieb:


> ich denk an dich wenn ich um 2 auffer arbeit bin -.-
> 
> jaja natsu hab ich schon lange durchschaut
> 
> ...


hehe um 2 bin ich auch an der schule ich denk dann auch mal an dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Natsumee schrieb:


> NORMAL REDEN -.-


meinte ich doch auch^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> und wer soll das jetzt glauben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


PWND^^


----------



## Moktheshock (9. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> welcher mann tut das nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


^^ ich muss schleimen das mein gott mir reichtum und ein langes leben schenkt^^


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> oO.. da ist man mal schnell Kaffeetrinken und zack gibts es drei Seiten mehr.. oh man..
> Wuhu hab gestern meinen ersten Raid geleitet :x




hallo xely 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wie wars?

@Neo ne aber öpe 90% vo de schwizer wani in wow troffe han oder halt wow spielet sind berner....

@wolke ehm menschen?


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

ja was denn nun? hätt schon so nen schönen avatar gefunden xD


----------



## Xelyna (9. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich nehme an es war ein einziges gewhipe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein =)
Zul'Aman war es. Gab nur einen Wipe am Eierboss ansonsten alles Firsttry - aber leider nur eine Kiste geschafft =(
Hab mich gestern so über die Leute aufregen müssen.. Das war so typisch, haben wir einen männlichen Leiter halten alle brav die Klappe, ist der Leiter weiblich tanzen sie dir auf der Nase rum, da kannst du brüllen wie du willst -.-


----------



## Tomsond (9. Juli 2008)

Hiho zusammen ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> war klar, dass sowas von ner weiblichen person kam..ihr seid doch alle glei....wunderschön! xD


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hallo xely
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



pff..sei doch net sofort eingeschnappt^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> ^^ ich muss schleimen das mein gott mir reichtum und ein langes leben schenkt^^


hehe langes leben ja das wäre schön^^
naja ich leb eh mindestens solange wie natsu nen boxsack brauch und das ist denk ich mal ne Ewigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (9. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> GZ^^
> 
> 
> hehe um 2 bin ich auch an der schule ich denk dann auch mal an dich
> ...




grml....

hehe ich hab eben nen neuen avatar für natsu gefunden^^

ich glaube aber den reservier ich mir wenn ich darf... (mein recht dran erober)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

ich will auch einer von der pingu gang sein XD


----------



## Moktheshock (9. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Nein =)
> Zul'Aman war es. Gab nur einen Wipe am Eierboss ansonsten alles Firsttry - aber leider nur eine Kiste geschafft =(
> Hab mich gestern so über die Leute aufregen müssen.. Das war so typisch, haben wir einen männlichen Leiter halten alle brav die Klappe, ist der Leiter weiblich tanzen sie dir auf der Nase rum, da kannst du brüllen wie du willst -.-



lol is bei uns das genau gegenteil^^ sobald eine weibliche stimme das Ts erfüllt sind alle ruhig und anständig^^


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

bin mal kaffee holen


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Nein =)
> Zul'Aman war es. Gab nur einen Wipe am Eierboss ansonsten alles Firsttry - aber leider nur eine Kiste geschafft =(
> Hab mich gestern so über die Leute aufregen müssen.. Das war so typisch, haben wir einen männlichen Leiter halten alle brav die Klappe, ist der Leiter weiblich tanzen sie dir auf der Nase rum, da kannst du brüllen wie du willst -.-


ach das sind die männer^^



Tomsond schrieb:


> Hiho zusammen ^^


aloha^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> bin mal kaffee holen


tu das^^
und bring mir ein mit^^


----------



## Neotrion (9. Juli 2008)

ah, done uf buffed besch du de 4. schwiizer won ech weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


de charcharot - ech - du - und no so eini wo au vo Luzern chund^^

Mer mönd Herrschafft öber Buffed.de hole >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS:

+++ Noch 30 Minuten Warten +++


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> grml....
> 
> hehe ich hab eben nen neuen avatar für natsu gefunden^^
> 
> ...


OMG wie geil^^



Oimdudla schrieb:


> ich will auch einer von der pingu gang sein XD


dann musst du ne 10 seitige bewerbung an natsu schicken^^


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> dann musst du ne 10 seitige bewerbung an natsu schicken^^


/afk lebenslauf schreiben XD


----------



## Xelyna (9. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> dann musst du ne 10 seitige bewerbung an natsu schicken^^



Oder eine einseitige an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir tat mein armes Magierlein gestern Leid.. musste meinen 'Raid-Stress' abbauen^-^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> /afk lebenslauf schreiben XD


hf&gl^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Oder eine einseitige an mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hehe kenn ich ich hab auch mal nen raidgeleitet und die leute wussten das ich das das erste mal amche und mussten natürlich alles so machen wie sie wollten danach hab ich die gilde gewechselt und im bg meine wut rausgelassen^^

btw: hätte ich das mit der einseitigen nur früher gewusst-.-^^


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Oder eine einseitige an mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja also ich möchte mich hier bewerben weil die Server down sind, mir langweilig ist und Pinguine cool sind!
XD reicht das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotrion (9. Juli 2008)

/afk Duschen

''Ihr werdet Jetzt Afk, Duschen angezeigt''


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> /afk Duschen
> 
> ''Ihr werdet Jetzt Afk, Duschen angezeigt''


HF&GL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Neotrion ist AFK, Duschen."


----------



## XziTe (9. Juli 2008)

GUTEN MORGEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Macht wieder jemand Nudeln? Mit Tomatensoße und Wiener Würstchen?


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> war klar, dass sowas von ner weiblichen person kam..ihr seid doch alle glei....wunderschön! xD




ich bin keine frau -.-


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> GUTEN MORGEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Macht wieder jemand Nudeln? Mit Tomatensoße und Wiener Würstchen?


*nudelmach*
*tomatensoßedazu*
*wienerwürstchenmach*

GUTEN APETTIT! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich bin keine frau -.-


öh..achso..hm...SIEH MAL! NE KUH!!!


----------



## Fumacilla (9. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> OMG wie geil^^
> 
> 
> dann musst du ne 10 seitige bewerbung an natsu schicken^^




so man beachte mein neuen avatar + signatur unterm ava (haut mich nich) nich das ich mich so ausversehen in die gang einschleich xD


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> *nudelmach*
> *tomatensoßedazu*
> *wienerwürstchenmach*
> 
> ...


noch so en schleimer^^


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> noch so en schleimer^^


tjaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XziTe (9. Juli 2008)

Ey du hässlich grüner Orc, sei still.
Ich brauch Mittwochs einfach meine Nudeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> so man beachte mein neuen avatar + signatur unterm ava (haut mich nich) nich das ich mich so ausversehen in die gang einschleich xD


sei uns gegrüsst^^


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> so man beachte mein neuen avatar + signatur unterm ava (haut mich nich) nich das ich mich so ausversehen in die gang einschleich xD



-.-

das ava gilt net


----------



## Xelyna (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> Ja also ich möchte mich hier bewerben weil die Server down sind, mir langweilig ist und Pinguine cool sind!
> XD reicht das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich sagte einseitig..nicht einsilbig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja.. Dragon du musst dir das erst mal vorstellen, du sagst der eine Heiler stellt sich beim Luchsboss bitte links auf der andre rechts, nennst auch ihre Namen und was machen sie? Stellen sich nebeneinander? Red ich chinesisch? 
Oder aber ich sage den Leuten die noch nicht in zA waren, sie sollen sich beim Bärboss weitgehens auseinander platzieren (außer Tanks und Melees) wegen dem Anstürmen und vom Palaheiler kommt ein 'NEEEIIN NICHT BEWEEEEGEN!' - ich hab echt ne Macke gekriegt oô


----------



## Katzensprung (9. Juli 2008)

Öhm?

Leute hab englischen Client auf deutschem Server, wann fahren die wieder hoch 11 oder 12?


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> Ey du hässlich grüner Orc, sei still.
> Ich brauch Mittwochs einfach meine Nudeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*schnüff* mein orc ist nicht häßlich *schnüff*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jenny sach mal was!!! *heul*


----------



## XziTe (9. Juli 2008)

11, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> pff..sei doch net sofort eingeschnappt^^



was eingeschnappt hier glaubt mir ja eh niemand was -.-


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

fumacilla durfte doch auch einfach so rein! *petz* *mecker* *mimi*


----------



## Katzensprung (9. Juli 2008)

Blizzard 11 oder echtes 11?


----------



## Xelyna (9. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> *schnüff* mein orc ist nicht häßlich *schnüff*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Orc's sind toll.. ach ne heiß ja nicht Jenny, nehm alles wieder zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich sagte einseitig..nicht einsilbig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wen nochmal raidleiterin bsit darf ich da mit ins ts?^^


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

Ey nix gegen Orcs hier! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XziTe (9. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> *schnüff* mein orc ist nicht häßlich *schnüff*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*tröst*
Lass mal, hatte auch mal nen Orc Hexer.. eigentlich haben Orcs Sytle, aber schonmal nen Orc in Robe auf nem Pferd (z.B. 40er Hexenmeistermount) gesehen? Dat arme Pferdchen, blöde orcs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*tröst*


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> Blizzard 11 oder echtes 11?



wen die server oben sind sind sie oben


----------



## Fumacilla (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> -.-
> 
> das ava gilt net




Warum ned? hey das wohl der ausgefallenste ava dens hier mit pingus gibt /weinen - der berechtigt und verpflichtet ja mal wohl zur aufnahme...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Dragon - merci... =)


----------



## Katzensprung (9. Juli 2008)

Gnome ftw?


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

wenn das so is hol ich mir auch mal nen guten ava der verpflichtend zur aufnahme is! XD


----------



## XziTe (9. Juli 2008)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> Gnome ftw?



... not...


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> tu das^^
> und bring mir ein mit^^


so hab kaffee für alle mitgebracht
ich bin ja nicht so


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich sagte einseitig..nicht einsilbig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jo kenn ich war auch in kara so(bei aran) ich sach die beiden eles an der tür werden verbannt/gefeart(weil nur ein hexer dabei ist) und der rest down gefocust!
was ist es wird keins gebannt keins gefeart und keiner macht dmg "kann man doch ignorieren die viecher" kommt dann als antwort-.-



Katzensprung schrieb:


> Öhm?
> 
> Leute hab englischen Client auf deutschem Server, wann fahren die wieder hoch 11 oder 12?


11


----------



## XziTe (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> so hab kaffee für alle mitgebracht
> ich bin ja nicht so



Guten morgen Uschi


----------



## Tomsond (9. Juli 2008)

Jo das mit den Serverb ist ja eh immer so ne Sache XD


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> wenn das so is hol ich mir auch mal nen guten ava der verpflichtend zur aufnahme is! XD




wen du hinschreibst Natsus sklave dan darfst mit oder Diener vom Pingu Gott


----------



## Xelyna (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wen nochmal raidleiterin bsit darf ich da mit ins ts?^^



Das überlebt dein Trommelfell nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir tat ein guter Freund gestern schon leid, der nach Raidabbruch (nach dem 4ten Boss) mit mir noch im TS war.
Glaub so hat er mich auch noch nicht erlebt :x


----------



## spyhunter (9. Juli 2008)

wieso muss ich nur schon wach sein?^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> Blizzard 11 oder echtes 11?


blizzard 11



Xelyna schrieb:


> Orc's sind toll.. ach ne heiß ja nicht Jenny, nehm alles wieder zurück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


darfst auch antworten^^



XziTe schrieb:


> *tröst*
> Lass mal, hatte auch mal nen Orc Hexer.. eigentlich haben Orcs Sytle, aber schonmal nen Orc in Robe auf nem Pferd (z.B. 40er Hexenmeistermount) gesehen? Dat arme Pferdchen, blöde orcs
> 
> 
> ...


hmm na gut sind wieder freunden^^



Jenny84 schrieb:


> so hab kaffee für alle mitgebracht
> ich bin ja nicht so


juhuhh danke *kaffee nehm*^^


----------



## Fumacilla (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> wenn das so is hol ich mir auch mal nen guten ava der verpflichtend zur aufnahme is! XD



an meinen kommt keiner ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und offiziell angenommen bin ich nich... werde ich abgelehnt is des eben mein protest pingu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Das überlebt dein Trommelfell nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




egal schick mir ne pm ich lausche da mal kurz rein^^


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> an meinen kommt keiner ran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hihihi tux 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


damn hat den hier nicht schon jemand?


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

spyhunter schrieb:


> wieso muss ich nur schon wach sein?^^


damit du uns ertragen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (9. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> musst du dich bei natsumee oder xely bewerben^^



Nix Natsu, Mara oder Xely 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> an meinen kommt keiner ran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja das ava passt aber shcon nicht ganz und ich weis nicht was die mods sagen

buffed ist ja rein theoretisch ab 12


----------



## Tomsond (9. Juli 2008)

hab so nen netten Avatar erstellt wie kriege ich den jetzt von der url zur anzeige - bin da so ein bissel unerfahren ^^ ??


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> egal schick mir ne pm ich lausche da mal kurz rein^^


wenn natsu darf will ich auch^^


----------



## Wôlke0310 (9. Juli 2008)

leider muss ich zugeben, dass ich natsumees ava an besten finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> hihihi tux
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




-.- so in so gross glaub net

warum wilst du den ein pingu sein?^^


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

hihihihi passts so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Nix Natsu, Mara oder Xely
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ohh verzeiht eure hochlordschaft ich habe euch vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (9. Juli 2008)

spyhunter schrieb:


> wieso muss ich nur schon wach sein?^^



weil du zu früh ins bett bist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja das ava passt aber shcon nicht ganz und ich weis nicht was die mods sagen
> 
> buffed ist ja rein theoretisch ab 12



denn bleibt der eben als protest... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 12 jährige sollten aufgeklärt genug sein um das zu verstehen^^

und ich dräng ja nich in die gang zu kommen ich komm auch so gut klar mit euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> leider muss ich zugeben, dass ich natsumees ava an besten finde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




danke danke^^

deine katze ist aber auch irgendwie lustig mit der nase da ^^
wilst net auch ein pingu sein?^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> hihihihi passts so?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und ich dachte ich bin shcon erbärmlich mit dem boxsack^^


----------



## Xelyna (9. Juli 2008)

Tomsond schrieb:


> hab so nen netten Avatar erstellt wie kriege ich den jetzt von der url zur anzeige - bin da so ein bissel unerfahren ^^ ??



Hm du meinst eher Signatur oder? 
Signatur: Bildadresse kopieren, mit einem  [ img ] reinschreiben und mit einem [ / img ] enden.
Alles ohne Leerzeichen.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> denn bleibt der eben als protest...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




sollange du deine ava nicht verwirklichst...^^


----------



## deadyduzi (9. Juli 2008)

Das is ja schlimm hier. Jetzt hab ich meinen fast 1 jahr alten Buffed Account ausgegraben von dem ich nichtmal wusste, dass es ihn gibt, weil ich hier mal mitmachen wollte und so wie anscheinend viele nichts besseres zu tun habe als in Foren zu lesen.

Aber bei eurer Schreibgeschwindigkeit bzw wie schnell die replys kommen ist es vollkommen ausreichend nur hier zu lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



damit von mir /wink /hi


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> denn bleibt der eben als protest...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


stimmt wir verstehen uns gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Natsumee schrieb:


> danke danke^^
> 
> deine katze ist aber auch irgendwie lustig mit der nase da ^^
> wilst net auch ein pingu sein?^^


jo pingu katze wäre gut xDD


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> hihihihi passts so?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Perfekt

wilkommen bei uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomsond (9. Juli 2008)

Äh ich hab mir so nen schönes Charbild gemacht bei allvatar und wollte das jetzt an meine Posts dranhängen ^^


----------



## Sqou (9. Juli 2008)

Lol, hat denn hier jeder so ein hässliches Pinguin-Avatar???


----------



## Truefive (9. Juli 2008)

neeed Server wieder online keine Ahnung was ich machen soll.... ohne wow alles doof /discuss


----------



## XziTe (9. Juli 2008)

Ich geh jetzt ne Nonne überfahren...
Also quasi n Pinguin, fällt das unter Naturschutz?


----------



## Fumacilla (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sollange du deine ava nicht verwirklichst...^^




omg nein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - jetzt bin ich sprachlos....


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

deadyduzi schrieb:


> Das is ja schlimm hier. Jetzt hab ich meinen fast 1 jahr alten Buffed Account ausgegraben von dem ich nichtmal wusste, dass es ihn gibt, weil ich hier mal mitmachen wollte und so wie anscheinend viele nichts besseres zu tun habe als in Foren zu lesen.
> 
> Aber bei eurer Schreibgeschwindigkeit bzw wie schnell die replys kommen ist es vollkommen ausreichend nur hier zu lesen.
> 
> ...




hallo 

kenn ich hab meinen acc auch so über einen jahr später mal einen post gemacht^^


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> *schnüff* mein orc ist nicht häßlich *schnüff*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hab auch nen orc und fand den cool (im moment sieht er aber mit dem schild auf dem rücken eher aus wie ein ninjaturtle, falls die noch jemand kennt) und heisst atum für die die gestern auch im buffedforum rumgestobbert haben)



Xelyna schrieb:


> Orc's sind toll.. ach ne heiß ja nicht Jenny, nehm alles wieder zurück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kein prob mach du nur



XziTe schrieb:


> Guten morgen Uschi


siehe titel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

deadyduzi schrieb:


> Das is ja schlimm hier. Jetzt hab ich meinen fast 1 jahr alten Buffed Account ausgegraben von dem ich nichtmal wusste, dass es ihn gibt, weil ich hier mal mitmachen wollte und so wie anscheinend viele nichts besseres zu tun habe als in Foren zu lesen.
> 
> Aber bei eurer Schreibgeschwindigkeit bzw wie schnell die replys kommen ist es vollkommen ausreichend nur hier zu lesen.
> 
> ...


tach^^
/zurückwink^^


----------



## Moktheshock (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sollange du deine ava nicht verwirklichst...^^



^^ das würde ein Diaboguin geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (9. Juli 2008)

deadyduzi schrieb:


> Das is ja schlimm hier. Jetzt hab ich meinen fast 1 jahr alten Buffed Account ausgegraben von dem ich nichtmal wusste, dass es ihn gibt, weil ich hier mal mitmachen wollte und so wie anscheinend viele nichts besseres zu tun habe als in Foren zu lesen.
> 
> Aber bei eurer Schreibgeschwindigkeit bzw wie schnell die replys kommen ist es vollkommen ausreichend nur hier zu lesen.
> 
> ...


 Wilkommen bei uns! ach btw schools out for summer! Yuhuhu!


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Sqou schrieb:


> Lol, hat denn hier jeder so ein hässliches Pinguin-Avatar???




dragon jenny angriff -.-


----------



## Xelyna (9. Juli 2008)

Tomsond schrieb:


> Äh ich hab mir so nen schönes Charbild gemacht bei allvatar und wollte das jetzt an meine Posts dranhängen ^^



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=699370


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dragon jenny angriff -.-


UND ICH WERD GAR NICHT ERWÄHNT?!


----------



## Tomsond (9. Juli 2008)

Jo danke es hat funktioniert XD - jetzt nurnoch ein avatarbildchen finden muhuha


----------



## Sqou (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dragon jenny angriff -.-



Give it to me, pingtches ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (9. Juli 2008)

Sqou schrieb:


> Lol, hat denn hier jeder so ein hässliches Pinguin-Avatar???



nein ich hatte ma nen frosch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Moktheshock schrieb:


> ^^ das würde ein Diaboguin geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lol


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Sqou schrieb:


> Lol, hat denn hier jeder so ein hässliches Pinguin-Avatar???


die sind nicht häßlich du hast dir gerade den zorn der mächtigsten gang von buffed zu gezogen LEUTE ATTACK!!! so wie immer ich tank(acuh wenn ich jetzt furor bin^^)



XziTe schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt ne Nonne überfahren...
> Also quasi n Pinguin, fällt das unter Naturschutz?


jo fällt unter naturschutz^^


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> UND ICH WERD GAR NICHT ERWÄHNT?!




denkst ich will ein risiko eingehen und dich in den kampf schicken hab keien lust das du stirbst


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Sqou schrieb:


> Give it to me, pingtches !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ey ich hetz dich unser vonhintenkommenderpingu auf dich los


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> denkst ich will ein risiko eingehen und dich in den kampf schicken hab keien lust das du stirbst


wie lieb xD


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> denkst ich will ein risiko eingehen und dich in den kampf schicken hab keien lust das du stirbst


ach und jenny und ich sind egal?^^


----------



## Moktheshock (9. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> ach und jenny und ich sind egal?^^



^^ ne ihr seid imba ihr sterbt nicht^^


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> ach und jenny und ich sind egal?^^



naja jenny nicht....

ne ich habe euch ja schon gebufft da könnt ihr 2 nicht sterben


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> ^^ ne ihr seid imba ihr sterbt nicht^^


ach stimmt hab ich vergessen^^


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> wie lieb xD




ich weis ich weis muss ja auf dich aufpassen


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja jenny nicht....
> 
> ne ich habe euch ja schon gebufft da könnt ihr 2 nicht sterben


wieso buffst du mich nicht? =(


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

mhm wir brauchen einen mod ob wir einen bekehren können? stellt euch nur vor jeder plöde beitrag wird gleich weggelöscht oder ne am besten gleich das ganze buffed team bekehren und vllt kriegen wir dan eine eigene sendung auf buffed....^^


----------



## Fumacilla (9. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> die sind nicht häßlich du hast dir gerade den zorn der mächtigsten gang von buffed zu gezogen LEUTE ATTACK!!! so wie immer ich tank(acuh wenn ich jetzt furor bin^^)




wen ich diese person verhaue darf ich meinen ava nehmen und mich in die gang einfügen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arikros (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ohhhhh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mein Betriebssystem hat aus irgendwelchen rätselhaften Gründen versagt, XP neu installiert und jez natürlich alles neu installieren, da alles leer is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> wieso buffst du mich nicht? =(



habe keine kerzen mehr sry^^

ne ehm du bist halt neu musst dir den buff verdienen...^^

wolke noch da?^^

jenny?

xelyna?


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

re! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sqou (9. Juli 2008)

Oh doch ihr werdet sterben! 
So wie der hier: 

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/23/33764350...a76ef9f.jpg?v=0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> ach und jenny und ich sind egal?^^


hab ich mir auch gedacht bis ich das



Moktheshock schrieb:


> ^^ ne ihr seid imba ihr sterbt nicht^^


gelesen habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also jenny is aggro also attacke!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm wir brauchen einen mod ob wir einen bekehren können? stellt euch nur vor jeder plöde beitrag wird gleich weggelöscht oder ne am besten gleich das ganze buffed team bekehren und vllt kriegen wir dan eine eigene sendung auf buffed....^^



^^ ich hab vor wochen mal gepostet erst denn thread dann das forum und bald die welt^^ schön das wir endlich anfangen^^


----------



## Wôlke0310 (9. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> stimmt wir verstehen uns gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



pinguin katze geht leider nicht, aber wie wärs damit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm wir brauchen einen mod ob wir einen bekehren können? stellt euch nur vor jeder plöde beitrag wird gleich weggelöscht oder ne am besten gleich das ganze buffed team bekehren und vllt kriegen wir dan eine eigene sendung auf buffed....^^


juchuh bin dabei^^



Fumacilla schrieb:


> wen ich diese person verhaue darf ich meinen ava nehmen und mich in die gang einfügen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo bist dann dabei^^


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> wen ich diese person verhaue darf ich meinen ava nehmen und mich in die gang einfügen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wen du es so gerne von hinten machst ...^^

mhm genau du bsit der abschreckenderpingudervonhintenkommt


----------



## Assari (9. Juli 2008)

Juhu!  ~5Mins noch!


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> pinguin katze geht leider nicht, aber wie wärs damit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


SUPER^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (9. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Nein =)
> Zul'Aman war es. Gab nur einen Wipe am Eierboss ansonsten alles Firsttry - aber leider nur eine Kiste geschafft =(
> Hab mich gestern so über die Leute aufregen müssen.. Das war so typisch, haben wir einen männlichen Leiter halten alle brav die Klappe, ist der Leiter weiblich tanzen sie dir auf der Nase rum, da kannst du brüllen wie du willst -.-



Sag einfach am ende vom Raid gibts Nacktfotos du wirst staunen wie schnell die ruhig sein werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (9. Juli 2008)

Wölfchen is auch wieder da ^^


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> ^^ ich hab vor wochen mal gepostet erst denn thread dann das forum und bald die welt^^ schön das wir endlich anfangen^^




hehe


mhm wolke wen es zu dir passt warum net^^


----------



## Hishabye (9. Juli 2008)

Assari schrieb:


> Juhu!  ~5Mins noch!




Das glaubst du wohl selbst net xD


----------



## Moktheshock (9. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Sag einfach am ende vom Raid gibts Nacktfotos du wirst staunen wie schnell die ruhig sein werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das wird aber ein gewipe ohne ende^^ da die meisten dann keine konzentration mehr haben bzw. das hirn ganz abschaltet^^


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

Verdient mein jetziger Avatar nicht einen IMBAROXXORPEWPEW Buff? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darf ich vorstellen?
DONALD TUX!


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Wölfchen is auch wieder da ^^


denk dran sei lieb attakier niemand sonst wirst du verhauen


----------



## Arikros (9. Juli 2008)

Armer Pinguin, er wird nie Nordend zu Gesicht bekommen.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

so muss weg schule ruft-.-

bis um 15 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

War ja wieder klar, dass mich keiner vermisst hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wen du es so gerne von hinten machst ...^^
> 
> mhm genau du bsit der abschreckenderpingudervonhintenkommt






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - also *hust... du bist so link  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - also ich geh eben wen verhauen... und eben meine avatarsiggi ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pah... geschafft... eingeschleimt ohne bewerbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke dragon xD


----------



## KilJael (9. Juli 2008)

Sqou schrieb:


> Oh doch ihr werdet sterben!
> So wie der hier:
> 
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/23/33764350...a76ef9f.jpg?v=0
> ...


Hey ich hab dir nicht erlaubt mein Mittagessen zu posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (9. Juli 2008)

Ah was ich schau ich nur nach frischen Pinguin-Fleisch um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorados (9. Juli 2008)

noch 2 MINUTEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> War ja wieder klar, dass mich keiner vermisst hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


klar wir vermissen dich alle

btw bin jetzt auch bei euch xD


----------



## Sqou (9. Juli 2008)

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/23/33764350...a76ef9f.jpg?v=0

Sterbt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _vry_ (9. Juli 2008)

wenn ihr etwas spielen wollt bis es wieder geht dann downloaded warsow
is anders geiles spiel


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> Verdient mein jetziger Avatar nicht einen IMBAROXXORPEWPEW Buff?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





loooooooooool

geiles ding^^

hallo slave


----------



## Neotrion (9. Juli 2008)

''Ihr werdet nicht mehr Afk, Duschen angezeigt.''

Wieder da.. will jetzt endlich gamen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomsond (9. Juli 2008)

So ein pinguin als Pet für Wow ....


----------



## Moktheshock (9. Juli 2008)

Sqou schrieb:


> Oh doch ihr werdet sterben!
> So wie der hier:
> 
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/23/33764350...a76ef9f.jpg?v=0
> ...



*Im kreis renn und schrei "wo is der pala rezzt ihn doch endlich^^"*


----------



## Crash_hunter (9. Juli 2008)

hab auch en pingu avatar^^ gehör ich auch dazu jetzte?


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

leute hab hunger auf wolfsfleisch wer killt da schnel den wolf?


----------



## Sorados (9. Juli 2008)

Endlich Server fahren gleich wieder hoch *FREU*  

dann kann ich glei mal wieder farmen gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg Sorados


----------



## Vercon (9. Juli 2008)

Moin liebe Leute..

Wollt' auch nur mal Hallo sagen, direkt auch wieder weg zur Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Hoffe ihr genießt euren schönen Tag, und zockt net zu viel xD ^^


----------



## Zro1988 (9. Juli 2008)

paar server sind schon wieder online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (9. Juli 2008)

Pinguine sind nur olle Fischfresser oder willst du dich vergiften?


----------



## Fumacilla (9. Juli 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> hab auch en pingu avatar^^ gehör ich auch dazu jetzte?




eh meine masche zählt nich mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotrion (9. Juli 2008)

kein neuer patch??? -.-


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> War ja wieder klar, dass mich keiner vermisst hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


doch ich *umarm*



Hishabye schrieb:


> Ah was ich schau ich nur nach frischen Pinguin-Fleisch um
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wehe ich hau dich


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> klar wir vermissen dich alle
> 
> btw bin jetzt auch bei euch xD




wenigstens einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




welcome 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (9. Juli 2008)

WoW kurz nach 11 uhr und die server sind fast Rechtzeitig hochgefahren Oo.....hat blizz angst wegen neuen spielen und verbessert den service?


----------



## Sorados (9. Juli 2008)

och man der server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Krag'jin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   wird immer später hoch gefahren 

regt manchmal auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg Sorados


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

Neue Sig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (9. Juli 2008)

server on ich bin weg...

*winke natsu

*winke dragon

*winke rest buffed


----------



## Crash_hunter (9. Juli 2008)

is klar der Mithrilorden is noch net oben-.-


----------



## Wôlke0310 (9. Juli 2008)

ich bin dann auch mal weg,

bye bye ihr Pingus und der Rest^^


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> hab auch en pingu avatar^^ gehör ich auch dazu jetzte?



mhm der name sagt mir was^^


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> ich bin dann auch mal weg,
> 
> bye bye ihr Pingus und der Rest^^




was du gehst weg? -.-


----------



## ksr (9. Juli 2008)

Geht mal lieber arbeiten Kinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> WoW kurz nach 11 uhr und die server sind fast Rechtzeitig hochgefahren Oo.....hat blizz angst wegen neuen spielen und verbessert den service?



mhm ne das passiert 1x im monat^^


----------



## Sorados (9. Juli 2008)

lol mein server ist on aber ich häng bei der seite Characterliste wird abgerufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was du gehst weg? -.-



ich komme wieder, keine frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XziTe (9. Juli 2008)

Charakterserver down?
"Charakterliste wird abgerufen..."


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

ksr schrieb:


> Geht mal lieber arbeiten Kinder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sagt grad der richtige


----------



## Moktheshock (9. Juli 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> ich komme wieder, keine frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



winke winke*


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

schöne grüsse vom ruven


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> ich komme wieder, keine frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mhm -.-


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> schöne grüsse vom ruven



der blöde sack soll wiede rherkommen


----------



## Amenna (9. Juli 2008)

Sorados schrieb:


> lol mein server ist on aber ich häng bei der seite Characterliste wird abgerufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




geht mir ebenso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kA was da das problem is, vll einfach nen wenig warten!


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

So gaaanz neue sig und ich bin auch weg zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tschüß pingu gang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XziTe (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> schöne grüsse vom ruven



Uschi, schonmal mariniertes Pinguinschnitzel mit Kartoffelcreps und knusprig braun gebratener Pinguinhaut gegessen?


----------



## Crash_hunter (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> So gaaanz neue sig und ich bin auch weg zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


cu dude... ich warte noch bis der mithrilorden hochfärt...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Juli 2008)

noch nich alle wieder da :S


----------



## Moktheshock (9. Juli 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> Uschi, schonmal mariniertes Pinguinschnitzen mit Kartoffelcreps und knusprig braun gebratener Pinguinhaut gegessen?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wahhhhhhh wir sind keine kanibalen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorados (9. Juli 2008)

> schonmal mariniertes Pinguinschnitzen mit Kartoffelcreps und knusprig braun gebratener Pinguinhaut gegessen?



mmmmmmmmmm lecker schmeckt bestimmt ausgezeichnet gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zro1988 (9. Juli 2008)

hmpf .. ma schauen wann malygos hochfährt


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> der blöde sack soll wiede rherkommen


sieht schlecht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




XziTe schrieb:


> Uschi, schonmal mariniertes Pinguinschnitzel mit Kartoffelcreps und knusprig braun gebratener Pinguinhaut gegessen?


siehe titel
*Jenny ignoriert euch*


----------



## Moktheshock (9. Juli 2008)

Zro1988 schrieb:


> hmpf .. ma schauen wann malygos hochfährt



^^ ich glaub die haben uns vergessen^^


----------



## XziTe (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> *Jenny ignoriert euch*



Öch nöö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Glücksbärchi Schlafanzug anzieht*
*Teddybär untern Arm klemmt*
*zu Jenny tappelt*
*Die Hand reicht*
*Hundeblick aufsetzt*


----------



## Zro1988 (9. Juli 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> ^^ ich glaub die haben uns vergessen^^




ich glaub auch, ich befürchte das heute kein guter tag für uns ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

ksr schrieb:


> Geht mal lieber arbeiten Kinder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



argh...


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> Öch nöö
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*wenn nett kein ignorieren mehr*


----------



## Moktheshock (9. Juli 2008)

Zro1988 schrieb:


> ich glaub auch, ich befürchte das heute kein guter tag für uns ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das glaub ich auch^^ oh man ich hab endlich genug arena points für s4 handschuhe und nun kommt maly net on^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (9. Juli 2008)

ja ne is klar mein server wird wieder als letztes bedacht... grr los blizz knöpfchen drücken!
Da spielt man schon auzf 2 servern und genau die beiden sind noch down MANO!


----------



## XziTe (9. Juli 2008)

*Glücksbärchi Schlafanzug anzieht*
*Teddybär untern Arm klemmt*
*zu Jenny tappelt*
*Die Hand reicht*
*Hundeblick aufsetzt*


----------



## LordNero (9. Juli 2008)

tjo ich hänge auch auf "Charakterliste wird abgerufen", wahrscheinlich wollten zuviele gleichzeitig einloggen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit ok, auf Baelgun klappts wieder =)


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> siehe titel
> *Jenny ignoriert euch*



Jenny, mach ihn kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zro1988 (9. Juli 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> das glaub ich auch^^ oh man ich hab endlich genug arena points für s4 handschuhe und nun kommt maly net on^^




korrekt, is doch on grad gegangen ^^ zoggggen


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> Öch nöö
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


meinst du so wie slaverys sig?


----------



## Moktheshock (9. Juli 2008)

Zro1988 schrieb:


> korrekt, is doch on grad gegangen ^^ zoggggen



jo^^

also dann ich wünsch meiner Pingu gang viel spaß und lasst es euch bis nächsten mittwoch gut gehen!


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> meinst du so wie slaverys sig?



ne das ist ja ne katze^^


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne das ist ja ne katze^^


meine ja nur den blick und nicht das viehch


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Katze!! Das ist eine KATZE - Katzen können keinen Hundeblick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith sagt, dass sich das schon erledigt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (9. Juli 2008)

juhuhuhuh!! auf ins abenteuerland auf unsere eigene reise....ach mist falsche situtation^^ egal baba bin zocken


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> meine ja nur den blick und nicht das viehch



das viehch^^

ach der wil sich nur einschleimen abschlachten schnel^^

kriegst mein segen


----------



## XziTe (9. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> kriegst mein segen



meinen auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

du wilst jenny ein baby andrehen?? -.-

macht den plattt


----------



## XziTe (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du wilst jenny ein baby andrehen?? -.-



Nein, das sollte im Sinne des "hintappeln" stehen..
nur kein tolles bild gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

nee jetzt kann ich nimmer die bilder waren einfach zu süss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Jenny ignoriert euch nicht mehr*


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

hihi bin schon wsg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nee jetzt kann ich nimmer die bilder waren einfach zu süss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



-.-


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> hihi bin schon wsg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ist signum nicht ne batterie oder so was?
Edit: ja gut der name ist ein wenig geändert aber man kanns so verstehen


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny, du bist verweichlicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Jenny, du bist verweichlicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich darf das ich bin ne frau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

hat doch damit nichts zu tun^^

juhu bald essen 5 mins


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich darf das ich bin ne frau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Tzz, ja genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hat doch damit nichts zu tun^^
> 
> juhu bald essen 5 mins




um halb 12? Du krankes Stück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

oh man ich mag nach hause.
obwohl was will ich zu hause? 
ich mag bei meine pferdies


----------



## Silmarilli (9. Juli 2008)

reeeee, so meeting vorbei *schwitz*
dann mal seelisch auf mittagspause vorbereiten 


und? is ruven schon wieder aufgetaucht oder sitzt er immer noch auf nem Eiswürfel in der Antarktis und spielt verschollen?

das is keine katze das ins kater ... nämlich n gestiefelter, klare sache dat


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

nö der kommt wohl nimmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

so re

fertig gegessen

ach ja die Malerin ist ja immernoch da naja aber ihr gesicht gefällt mir net so rest eigendlich ok^^


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> so re
> 
> fertig gegessen
> 
> ach ja die Malerin ist ja immernoch da naja aber ihr gesicht gefällt mir net so rest eigendlich ok^^


tz


----------



## Silmarilli (9. Juli 2008)

*jenny ein gebrauchtes Taschentuch reich* ----- benutzen oder zu weinen aufhören *fg*

hmm die server scheinen wieder zu gehen .... ruhig geworden ^^

nachdem ich hier wirklich nebenbei noch arbeiten tu .... kam jetzt heut eigentlich dad patch-ding? oder nur Aufräumarbeiten vom letzten Sauffest?


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> *jenny ein gebrauchtes Taschentuch reich* ----- benutzen oder zu weinen aufhören *fg*
> 
> hmm die server scheinen wieder zu gehen .... ruhig geworden ^^
> 
> nachdem ich hier wirklich nebenbei noch arbeiten tu .... kam jetzt heut eigentlich dad patch-ding? oder nur Aufräumarbeiten vom letzten Sauffest?



Aufräumarbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> *jenny ein gebrauchtes Taschentuch reich* ----- benutzen oder zu weinen aufhören *fg*
> 
> hmm die server scheinen wieder zu gehen .... ruhig geworden ^^
> 
> nachdem ich hier wirklich nebenbei noch arbeiten tu .... kam jetzt heut eigentlich dad patch-ding? oder nur Aufräumarbeiten vom letzten Sauffest?


ähhhh ne lieber hör ich auf zu weinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
keine ahnung bin selber arbeiten und hab zu hause kein i net


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ähhhh ne lieber hör ich auf zu weinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




...und ich weiß sogar warum du kein I-net hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirey (9. Juli 2008)

Guten Tag!


----------



## Sleepysimon (9. Juli 2008)

Mahlzeit alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> ...und ich weiß sogar warum du kein I-net hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ohh da hört mir ja wer ganz aufmerksam zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

hallo 

und was heist hier tz


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ohh da hört mir ja wer ganz aufmerksam zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja so aufmerksam musste man jetzt net sein^^


----------



## Xelyna (9. Juli 2008)

Hachja..Mittag machen ist jetz auch bald wieder angesagt.. gibt nur ein Problem.. ich hab keinen Hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

na hast es endlich gepackt hier reinzuschreiben -.-


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

na ihr männer seit doch meist nur damit beschäftigt anderen frauen nachzugucken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mittag und tschüss bis später


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hachja..Mittag machen ist jetz auch bald wieder angesagt.. gibt nur ein Problem.. ich hab keinen Hunger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Xeeeellyyy du hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> na ihr männer seit doch meist nur damit beschäftigt anderen frauen nachzugucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Bis dann Jenuschy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Xeeeellyyy du hier?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Schon die ganze Zeit über 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Schon die ganze Zeit über
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Warum schreibst dann nichts?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Unser einer hat dich vielleicht vermisst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Schon die ganze Zeit über
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wen man nichts schreibt ist man nicht hier

@jenny guten apetit


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Warum schreibst dann nichts?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




unser einer???


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Tschuldichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So bin dann auch mal Mittag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mahlzeit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berrry (9. Juli 2008)

Und wieder kein Patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Berrry schrieb:


> Und wieder kein Patch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wurde auch noch nicht angekündigt wan er kommt


----------



## Xelyna (9. Juli 2008)

Berrry schrieb:


> Und wieder kein Patch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Patchnotes die momentan im Netz rumeiern sind doch eh erst mal die vom PTR.


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

hihi hab jetzt meine s2 shoulders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (9. Juli 2008)

server gehen wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (9. Juli 2008)

also zumindest blackrock/theredras


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> hihi hab jetzt meine s2 shoulders
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gzgz und ich hole mir nächste woche s4 robe ^^

und diese woche noch grütel und armschienen 100% vllt pack ichs noch den ring zu holen ^^


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> gzgz und ich hole mir nächste woche s4 robe ^^
> 
> und diese woche noch grütel und armschienen 100% vllt pack ichs noch den ring zu holen ^^


ja ich schau mal ... ~300 arena points noch für s4 handschuchis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> ja ich schau mal ... ~300 arena points noch für s4 handschuchis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und ich noch 100 für die blöde robe -.- nervt voll wegen 100 -.-^^


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Bis dann Jenuschy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


siehe titel


----------



## Moktheshock (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> gzgz und ich hole mir nächste woche s4 robe ^^
> 
> und diese woche noch grütel und armschienen 100% vllt pack ichs noch den ring zu holen ^^



*heul* auf maly wurde arena punkte net gutgeschrieben kein s4 teil für mich *heul*


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> *heul* auf maly wurde arena punkte net gutgeschrieben kein s4 teil für mich *heul*



HAHA^^

wb jenny


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

guten tag

hab kekse mit gebracht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

uii wie nett danke danke^^

und was gabs feines?^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (9. Juli 2008)

re


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> re




wb na wird zeit das ihr mal kommt

ach ja sleepy ist ds normal das palas so wenig manareg haben?


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

hatte noch mein brot das hab ich beim autofahren gegessen
jetzt ess ich kekse brauch was süsses  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pàscal1 (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wb na wird zeit das ihr mal kommt
> 
> ach ja sleepy ist ds normal das palas so wenig manareg haben?



manareg ist bei palas ab t5 eh schnurz, solang du genug crit hast, dann gibts nämlich mana zurück


----------



## Sleepysimon (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wb na wird zeit das ihr mal kommt
> 
> ach ja sleepy ist ds normal das palas so wenig manareg haben?



Jap palas brauchen crit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei ich eigentlich 27 habe oO kA was da los ist.


Irgendwie ist hier heute enorme tote Hose oder ? oO


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Jap palas brauchen crit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jup die trauern wohl um ruven


----------



## Xelyna (9. Juli 2008)

Wer ist Ruven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wer ist Ruven
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bist du nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (9. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wer ist Ruven
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das war der Gnadenstoß


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Das war der Gnadenstoß


so ist se halt
hat einer zeit für ein thema zu öffnen wo wir ruven bye bye sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> so ist se halt
> hat einer zeit für ein thema zu öffnen wo wir ruven bye bye sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja der ist ja noch da -.-

naja eben da steht halt das du wenig crit hast ^^


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Re! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Xely du bist bööööse!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Re!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wb


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> siehe titel




Hab ja nich Uschi geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jenuschy hört sich toll an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



thx Natsu!


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hab ja nich Uschi geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


trotzdem siehe titel


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

war gestern tdm hero mti meinem krieger ich MUSSTE mit naj ahatten scheis pala heielr dabei nach etwa 5 wipes haben wirs gepackt und wisst ihr ws gedropt ist -.-

also 

1. Ausdauer trinket -.-
2. Stoffrobe 
3. Straussmount
4. Formel plus ausdauer plus geschwindigkeit

ey ne so ein scheis oder net? -.-

und ich hätte alle 4 sachen mti meinem priester gebraucht -.-
das ausdauer trinket need ich für pvp die formel auch das mount auch eh ne ist aber geil^^ und die stoffrobe hätte ich gerne als dmg equip genomen aber ne alles weg alles -.-

naja von montag auf gestern über 400g ausgegeben mit meinen 2 chars

50g für armschienenverzauberung auf Priester
80 gold für so einen blöden sockel -.- für priester
oke geht noch jetzt kommt aber der hammer -.-

180g für ein scheis Meta sockel UNGESCHLIFFEN weil die geschliffene version (18 ausdauer) 230 g gekostet hat jetzt darf ich mir einen juwe suchen -.-
ach ja und dan noch 25g für nen 12 ausdauer sockel (ziemlich billig)

und was hab ich jetzt ganze 200g mti beiden chars zusammen tolle sachen 

naja und da ich farmfaul bin habe ich ein problem


gleich mal als blog veröffentlichen^^


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> trotzdem siehe titel



Leiiiiid tut!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> trotzdem siehe titel



wieso machst du net NENN MICH NICHT FORT....


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wieso machst du net NENN MICH NICHT FORT....


weil im forum kleine kinder rum rennen.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> weil im forum kleine kinder rum rennen.



was hat das damit zu tun weis eh niemand was damit gemeint ist?^^

naja egal dan bliebst halt uschi also eben net uschi


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was hat das damit zu tun weis eh niemand was damit gemeint ist?^^
> 
> naja egal dan bliebst halt uschi also eben net uschi


ähhhhmmmm?!
ja

und ausserdem ist das diskriminierent so


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ähhhhmmmm?!
> ja
> 
> und ausserdem ist das diskriminierent so



ich sag ja schon nichts mehr


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

deshalb sagen wir hier ja auch nicht mehr neger sondern die heissen jetzt jemand der im brennenden bus ganz hinten sass


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> deshalb sagen wir hier ja auch nicht mehr neger sondern die heissen jetzt jemand der im brennenden bus ganz hinten sass




und das ist net diskriminierend?


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> deshalb sagen wir hier ja auch nicht mehr neger sondern die heissen jetzt jemand der im brennenden bus ganz hinten sass







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eindeutig weniger diskriminierend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab auch mit Diskriminierung zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Is ja mal gar nichts mehr los hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> deshalb sagen wir hier ja auch nicht mehr neger sondern die heissen jetzt jemand der im brennenden bus ganz hinten sass






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

doch eigentlich schon aber man kann halt was anderes draus basteln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> eindeutig weniger diskriminierend
> ...



Ich muss heute auch ausnahmsweiße mal n bisschen was arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

was basteln?


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> eindeutig weniger diskriminierend
> ...


warum?


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Na Sleepy, wie gehtsn dir so? Schonma wieder in Pafnet.de gewesen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

ja wenn man merkt wer hört zu kann man halt ganz einfach so machen als würde man über was anderes reden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich für mich persönlich läster nicht aber bei mich kommen leute und wollen mit mir über andere lästern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> warum?



Weil ich Raucher bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mittlerweile kann man von Diskriminierung sprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was basteln?



jap n mainboard darf ich zusammenbasteln :/


----------



## Sleepysimon (9. Juli 2008)

Ne war schonlange nicht mehr im pafnet gleich mal machen ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Weil ich Raucher bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja stimmt warte ich mache mit weil ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (9. Juli 2008)

ich muss mal ein ernstes wörtchen mit meiner Chef-Etage reden ... die ganze arbeit haltet mich davon ab buffed zu sein *sucht cheese zum whine*

na was tut sich bei euch noch ... hatte ich eigentlich schon eine Info erhalten ob heut gebadscht werden darf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

dan hört auf zu rauchen^^


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ja stimmt warte ich mache mit weil ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meld dich auch bei pafnet.de an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sleepy und ich sind schon angemeldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> ich muss mal ein ernstes wörtchen mit meiner Chef-Etage reden ... die ganze arbeit haltet mich davon ab buffed zu sein *sucht cheese zum whine*
> 
> na was tut sich bei euch noch ... hatte ich eigentlich schon eine Info erhalten ob heut gebadscht werden darf?
> 
> ...




NEIN KEIN PATCHDAY


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Eben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gibts da was gratis?^^


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

toll jetzt muss ich wegen euch an was denken was ab 18 ist man man man -.-^^

schämt euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Eben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hehe tschuldigung muss jetzt einfach sein!
ihr 2 seid männer du meinst doch eher puff.de  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und da geh ich nicht drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

das erklärt auch warum hier niemand mehr schreibt


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

Hi all  Whity is da!!!


----------



## Silmarilli (9. Juli 2008)

ganz sicher natsumee ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,

toll ich habe gerade die Smily-seite gefunden :-) mauahahahahaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

öhmm ok ... nachdem ich so ferkelige sachen nich nötig hab ... wtf is puff.de bzw. um was gehts? und abermals ... wtf is paff.de


hmm ok so ruhig wie es hier is sind die server wieder on :-) ... ich will nich mehr arbeiten ... kratzt an der tür in die freiheit


lg sily 


und 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> das erklärt auch warum hier niemand mehr schreibt







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann jemand install shield von euch  ? ^^


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

hallo whity


----------



## Silmarilli (9. Juli 2008)

jo wo warst denn whity ... ausgeschlafen ?


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hehe tschuldigung muss jetzt einfach sein!
> ihr 2 seid männer du meinst doch eher puff.de
> 
> 
> ...




Is sowas wie Lokalisten.de oder Timeshot.de oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pafnet, kommt von pfaffenhofen (PAF) online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Is sowas wie Lokalisten.de oder Timeshot.de oder sowas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja ich weiss hab bevor ich das geschrieben hab gegoogelt


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> jo wo warst denn whity ... ausgeschlafen ?


ne die und nächste woche bin ich mittwochs wieder schule die wochen danach wieder im altenheim^^


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

aber ich bin schon bei wer-kennt-wen.de angemeldet


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ja ich weiss hab bevor ich das geschrieben hab gegoogelt




Hmm wenn das nur mehr Leute in diesem Forum machen würden, googlen hilft immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> aber ich bin schon bei wer-kennt-wen.de angemeldet




was den das??


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ne die und nächste woche bin ich mittwochs wieder schule die wochen danach wieder im altenheim^^


altenheim ist ein scheiss job! hab auch mal ein jahr im altenheim gearbeitet (ein freiwiliges soziales jahr nennen die sowas) weil ich keine ausbildungsstelle gefunden hatte


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was den das??


auch sowas in der art wie lokalisten


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> pafnet, kommt von pfaffenhofen (PAF) online
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaub da hab ich auch noch nen Acc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hmm wenn das nur mehr Leute in diesem Forum machen würden, googlen hilft immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja ne. nee das hatte sich halt so ähnlich angehört deswegen konnt ich mir das nicht verkneifen


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Glaub da hab ich auch noch nen Acc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




was ist den PAF? 

und was sind lokalisten?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Glaub da hab ich auch noch nen Acc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Los los! add mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

FeelingThis- is mein Username 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Entweder sind jetz alle eingeschlafen oder melden sich wie wild bei pafnet an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

und ich bin mal wieder der der keine ahnung hat -.-


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

und ich bin mal wieder der der keine ahnung hat -.-


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Natsu, du armer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pafnet.de heisst die seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kannst dich ja mal anmelden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (9. Juli 2008)

natsumeè ... ich komm auch nicht mit 

withy ... hört sich gaga an ... mittwochs schule ... die wochen danach altenheim ... öhm ähm ... bist du jetzt pesionierter Lehrer mit Nebenjob, oder junggebliebener Pensionist der sich weiter bildet ? *lacht*


ich mag heim zooooooogen


----------



## Xelyna (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Los los! add mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Done 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (9. Juli 2008)

ütz ütz


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Entweder sind jetz alle eingeschlafen oder melden sich wie wild bei pafnet an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne war auf der gildenseite


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

ey ihr sollt net auf so ner blöden hp rumhängen buffed ftw -.-


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Done
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dann schau nochmal schnell vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

was wil ich den da ?


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
roul erzähl doch mal nen witz
roul (oder wie der sich auch immer schreibt weiss nimmer)hupt wie ein zug
alles lacht nur atinubiell (wie auch immer): ich versteh den einfach nicht

so komm ich mir gerade vor!


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bitte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bleibt jetzt hier und schreibt!


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was schreibst denn?^^


----------



## Silmarilli (9. Juli 2008)

vor allem auf buffed leute dazu animieren auf ne andere hp zu gehen .... pöse pöse 

ich penn hier gleich am schreibtisch ein .... noch ne stunde *whine*

erzählt mir mal was lustigen ? 

Jenny wie gehts Ruven ? red ihm ein das er uns vermißt oder so


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

gleich nix mehr weil ja keiner mehr da ist!


----------



## Xelyna (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Raul und Atinuviell ;D


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> vor allem auf buffed leute dazu animieren auf ne andere hp zu gehen .... pöse pöse
> 
> ich penn hier gleich am schreibtisch ein .... noch ne stunde *whine*
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hatte ihm noch ne pn geschickt da hatte er aber nimmer geantwortet
er will nicht mehr weil er zu viel zeit hier verbracht hätte


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

bin ja noch da ^^


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

ja wer war den wieder böse?


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Raul und Atinuviell ;D


stimmt. genau
danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

gibt keine neue von allimania oder?


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> gibt keine neue von allimania oder?


nein glaube nicht weiss aber auch nicht genau


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

haben die net aufgehört zu machen die waren am ende doch da wo sie die leute besucht haben


----------



## Xelyna (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> haben die net aufgehört zu machen die waren am ende doch da wo sie die leute besucht haben



Hm Folge 18 ist die letzte nicht? Müsste es aber wohl noch weiter gehen.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

naja ich meine die verfilmung^^

nur hören ist doof


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

keine ahnung mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab mir die zuerst angehört und später irgentwann hab ich dann geschaut


----------



## Sleepysimon (9. Juli 2008)

PartY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> PartY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


wie bist den du gerade drauf?


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

wo?


----------



## Sônny83 (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo.

Ich spiele noch nicht sehr lange wow. Ich weiß zwar, dass heute morgen diese Server arbeiten durchgeführt wurden, aber nu habe ich ein Problem und komm nicht weiter.
Wenn ich mich anmelde kommt das mit dem Realm. Wenn ich dann einen annehme sind aber meine Charaktere weg.....

Was ist das? Wie krieg ich die wieder rein?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir schnell weiter helfen. Will doch so gerne gleich wieder weiter spielen.

Danke schonmal im vorraus.

LG


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> PartY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




So is er unser Sleepy, immer Party am Start 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> PartY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


dann go go leg ma los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (9. Juli 2008)

Sônny83 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> 
> Wenn ich mich anmelde kommt das mit dem Realm. Wenn ich dann einen annehme sind aber meine Charaktere weg.....
> ...



Ähm.. du gehst auf deinen Realm und siehst keine Chars mehr? 
Das ist ..komisch.. bist du sicher dass du auf deinem Realm bist und nicht ausversehn auf einen andren geklickt hast?


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Sônny83 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich spiele noch nicht sehr lange wow. Ich weiß zwar, dass heute morgen diese Server arbeiten durchgeführt wurden, aber nu habe ich ein Problem und komm nicht weiter.
> Wenn ich mich anmelde kommt das mit dem Realm. Wenn ich dann einen annehme sind aber meine Charaktere weg.....
> ...



ehm vllt ne doofe antwort ehm bist du auf dem richtigen server?


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> dann go go leg ma los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



eis pls


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Sônny83 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich spiele noch nicht sehr lange wow. Ich weiß zwar, dass heute morgen diese Server arbeiten durchgeführt wurden, aber nu habe ich ein Problem und komm nicht weiter.
> Wenn ich mich anmelde kommt das mit dem Realm. Wenn ich dann einen annehme sind aber meine Charaktere weg.....
> ...




Also wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, musst du so vorgehen:

Klick rechts "Deutsch" an und darunter die Art deines Servers "PvP" (z.B.) und dann auf Server zuweisen, dann kommt ein Fenster in dem n Realmvorschlag steht, wenn es deiner is dann "annhemen" ansonsten auf "Realmliste". Im Fall 2 suchst du ihn dir halt dann einfach aus!

Hoff das Problem is damit gelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn es überhaupt das Problem ist^^


----------



## Sônny83 (9. Juli 2008)

installiert und die ersten einstellungen habe ich nicht selber gemacht. von daher habe ich nochnichtmal eine ahnung was das mit diesem realm auf sich hat...
wie kann ich denn raus bekommen, welcher meiner vorher war?


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

genau drück mal realm wechseln dort wo ne zahl in klammern steht da ist dein char


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Sônny83 schrieb:


> installiert und die ersten einstellungen habe ich nicht selber gemacht. von daher habe ich nochnichtmal eine ahnung was das mit diesem realm auf sich hat...
> wie kann ich denn raus bekommen, welcher meiner vorher war?



mhm schwer zu erklären wen man wow net selber aufmachen kann^^

also wen du dich eingelogt hast gehst mal aus REALM WECHSELN das heist glaub so oder REALMLISTE ANZEIGEN wen du da bsit suchst du dir deinen server aus in der mitte ist auch noch eine Zahl dan bei den realms dort siehst du wieviele chars du da hast


----------



## Sônny83 (9. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    super. ich danke euch. hab sie wieder. 

Vielen lieben Dank euch allen für die schnelle Hilfe.

Fürs nächste mal weiß ich jetzt bescheid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm schwer zu erklären wen man wow net selber aufmachen kann^^
> 
> also wen du dich eingelogt hast gehst mal aus REALM WECHSELN das heist glaub so oder REALMLISTE ANZEIGEN wen du da bsit suchst du dir deinen server aus in der mitte ist auch noch eine Zahl dan bei den realms dort siehst du wieviele chars du da hast


im grunde genommen schreibst du genau das was ich geschrieben habe nur besser formuliert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Sônny83 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> super. ich danke euch. hab sie wieder.
> ...




hehe bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

viel spass noch beim spielen


----------



## Sônny83 (9. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke, danke danke....

Jetzt bin ich erleichtert.

Ihr seit echt super. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Hilfe so schnell kommt.

Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> im grunde genommen schreibst du genau das was ich geschrieben habe nur besser formuliert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja deshalb kam mein post immer nach deinem ^^


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Sônny83 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> super. ich danke euch. hab sie wieder.
> ...




Kein Thema, gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> im grunde genommen schreibst du genau das was ich geschrieben habe nur besser formuliert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Im Grunde hab ich euch auf diese Idee gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Sônny83 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



den service gibts nur mittwochs hier^^


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> den service gibts nur mittwochs hier^^







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja ist doch so^^


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja ist doch so^^




Hast ja recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

jaja vorhin sagen das niemand shcreibt aber jetzt schreibst selber nichts jenny tztztz


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Langweilig!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Laim - Fad! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

sorry war gerade in der zentrale meine post abgeben dazu muss ich halt so ein paar treppen laufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

mhm ich muss noch ca 35 min arbeiten aber muss noch dne putzraum putzen -.- scheisdreck ey -.-

naja noch 2 wochen dan hab ich das erste Jahr endlich vorbei und muss net mehr putzen jaaaaaaaaaahuuuuuuu


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> sorry war gerade in der zentrale meine post abgeben dazu muss ich halt so ein paar treppen laufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ui was gegen die gesunheit aha aha wie wärs mit aufhören zu rauchen?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> sorry war gerade in der zentrale meine post abgeben dazu muss ich halt so ein paar treppen laufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Die einzige/n Post/s was du abgeben musst, is hier! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ui was gegen die gesunheit aha aha wie wärs mit aufhören zu rauchen?^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was hat das damit zu tun?
wir haben keinen aufzug ich muss jeden tag die scheiss treppen hier mindestens 10 mal am tag laufen
und ich hab ne gute kondition


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

apropo post hier abgeben

jenny was hälst du von einem foto von dir hier?^^


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> was hat das damit zu tun?
> wir haben keinen aufzug ich muss jeden tag die scheiss treppen hier mindestens 10 mal am tag laufen
> und ich hab ne gute kondition




net shclecht na und rauchen ist trotzdem net gut tztztz kostet nur geld und stinkt^^


----------



## Silmarilli (9. Juli 2008)

das putzen hört nie auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DREISIG MINUTEN .... COUNTDOWN LÄUFT 

aber das mit den realms hat mich am anfang auch verwirrt ... bis durch son müll auf n Destromath und danach auf Guldan gelandet .... hardcore pvp .... dabei mag ich eigentlich kuschel-rp-pve-realms 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Die einzige/n Post/s was du abgeben musst, is hier!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


tja muss hier auch mal was arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (9. Juli 2008)

langweilig in der tat..................^^


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> das putzen hört nie auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dir gefallen die Smilies, was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> apropo post hier abgeben
> 
> jenny was hälst du von einem foto von dir hier?^^


hatte ich schonmal gemacht da hat mir aber irgentwie niemand geglaubt und hunter hat zum schluss dann das bild mit der tusse aus the ring gepostet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hatte ich schonmal gemacht da hat mir aber irgentwie niemand geglaubt und hunter hat zum schluss dann das bild mit der tusse aus the ring gepostet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hehe, das weiß ich noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hatte ich schonmal gemacht da hat mir aber irgentwie niemand geglaubt und hunter hat zum schluss dann das bild mit der tusse aus the ring gepostet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



echt?

mimimi und ich war net da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schickst es mir per pm?^^

biitee *liebschaut*


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

so und noch einmal erstes bild war in ägypten (das war im februar und abends ists dort kühl)
und das 2 bild ist links meine schwester und rechts ich


----------



## Xelyna (9. Juli 2008)

oho Seite 666 heute wird ein guter Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Arigato 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (9. Juli 2008)

die uschi und ihre schwester................^^


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

achso das 2 bild war an einem tunier und meine schwester ist da gerade mit mir den pacour für ne springprüfung abgegangen


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> die uschi und ihre schwester................^^


siehe titel


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> die uschi und ihre schwester................^^



Welcome to Jenny´s Ignore List 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

ach ja ich warne euch vor bin noch 2 mittwoche da dan 2 nicht mehr dan aber wieder

also ab jetzt der 3te und 4te mittwoch bin ich nicht da HAB URLAUB^^


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> oho Seite 666 heute wird ein guter Tag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Welcome to Jenny´s Ignore List
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (9. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> siehe titel



ja gerade darum! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (9. Juli 2008)

nur von pinguinen umgeben hier...............^^


also los bissel kälte her!


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

Leute ich brauch eure Hilfe! ;P

Hab nen Icemage fürs PvP und bräuchte jetzt nen Gelben Edelstein zum Sockeln für S2 Schultern!
Jemand Vorschläge?

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=35760 wäre doch gar net so schlecht oder?


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> nur von pinguinen umgeben hier...............^^
> 
> 
> also los bissel kälte her!




es ist schön angenehm und warum sollten wir kälte brauchen die zwergpinguine leben in SÜDAUSTRALIEN und ich glaube net das es da kalt ist


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> Leute ich brauch eure Hilfe! ;P
> 
> Hab nen Icemage fürs PvP und bräuchte jetzt nen Gelben Edelstein zum Sockeln für S2 Schultern!
> Jemand Vorschläge?
> ...




abhärtung und ausdauer ....^^

also der da

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=35758

also wen du sonst wenig bhärtung halt hast ist der sicher gut aber sag mal zu viel gold?^^


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> es ist schön angenehm und warum sollten wir kälte brauchen die zwergpinguine leben in SÜDAUSTRALIEN und ich glaube net das es da kalt ist




Außerdem sind wir ne eigene Rasse, Wetter is uns egal, ob heiß oder kalt, hauptsache es gibt dort PC´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (9. Juli 2008)

God Bye Scrätcher..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://my.buffed.de/user/247815/blog/view/1968972932


----------



## Sleepysimon (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> So is er unser Sleepy, immer Party am Start
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur depri sein bringt ein halt auch nicht weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> God Bye Scrätcher..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man kann doch ganz einfahc die leute ignorieren und gut ist naja ich bleibe ja eh noch hier habe meine leute zum schreiben rest egal


----------



## Oimdudla (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> abhärtung und ausdauer ....^^
> 
> also der da
> 
> ...


hab mir den jetzt besorgt^^

nene ich denk nur ich kann da was investieren weil ich die s2 schultern sicher lang haben werd..


----------



## Sleepysimon (9. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> God Bye Scrätcher..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Och nein er war der erste mit dem ich mich "unterhalten habe hier" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Nur depri sein bringt ein halt auch nicht weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vollkommen korrekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (9. Juli 2008)

naja dat was scrätcher schreib stimmt schon.....................^^


aber man muss ja nicht alles beachten die ferien sind auch bald herrum.


----------



## Ruven (9. Juli 2008)

Naja Scrätcher hat doch recht...

Naja soll jetzt auch endgültig mein letzter Post sein...

Machts gut Kinners


----------



## Sleepysimon (9. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Naja Scrätcher hat doch recht...
> 
> Naja soll jetzt auch endgültig mein letzter Post sein...
> 
> Machts gut Kinners



Bye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Naja Scrätcher hat doch recht...
> 
> Naja soll jetzt auch endgültig mein letzter Post sein...
> 
> Machts gut Kinners




ey hör doch auf hie rhaben wir doch unsere ruhe -.-


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Naja Scrätcher hat doch recht...
> 
> Naja soll jetzt auch endgültig mein letzter Post sein...
> 
> Machts gut Kinners


RUVEN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> hab mir den jetzt besorgt^^
> 
> nene ich denk nur ich kann da was investieren weil ich die s2 schultern sicher lang haben werd..



naja s2 ist scheise^^

aber joa gut 3t bestes pvp item ist ja gut 

naja wen ich s4 habe kann ich mir keine peischen sockel kaufen oke wobei sind ja 15 abzeichen oder?


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Naja Scrätcher hat doch recht...
> 
> Naja soll jetzt auch endgültig mein letzter Post sein...
> 
> Machts gut Kinners




Ruvii...bye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (9. Juli 2008)

Ich schau von daheim nochmal kurz rein hier hab jetzt Feierabend cu all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich schau von daheim nochmal kurz rein hier hab jetzt Feierabend cu all
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ciao ciao muss noch putzen ^^

aber gleich fertig denke noch so 10 min


----------



## Xelyna (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ruvii...bye
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab ich was verpasst? Oo


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst? Oo




Weiß nich, Ruvii hat sich doch auch verabschiedet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

er hat schon seit montag gesagt das er kein bock mehr hat -.-


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich schau von daheim nochmal kurz rein hier hab jetzt Feierabend cu all
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Bye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich daheim bin, muss ich mein Mage von 56 auf 58 bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also keine Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Weiß nich, Ruvii hat sich doch auch verabschiedet...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Joah check nur net warum.. aber kein Wunder wenn ich hier so wieder zu gar nichts komm außer Arbeit, Arbeit, Arbeit, wird Zeit dass ich zwei Wochen Urlaub hab.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juli 2008)

naja ich gehe nach hause ciao ciao euch noch eine shcöne woche bis mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jenny xely ciao ciao


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Joah check nur net warum.. aber kein Wunder wenn ich hier so wieder zu gar nichts komm außer Arbeit, Arbeit, Arbeit, wird Zeit dass ich zwei Wochen Urlaub hab.




Ich leider auch nich wirklich... joa Urlaub - neeeeed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Joah check nur net warum.. aber kein Wunder wenn ich hier so wieder zu gar nichts komm außer Arbeit, Arbeit, Arbeit, wird Zeit dass ich zwei Wochen Urlaub hab.




Ich leider auch nich wirklich... joa Urlaub - neeeeed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja ich gehe nach hause ciao ciao euch noch eine shcöne woche bis mittwoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ähm was mit mir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



argh...^^


----------



## Xelyna (9. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja ich gehe nach hause ciao ciao euch noch eine shcöne woche bis mittwoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Tschöhööööö :x


----------



## Jenny84 (9. Juli 2008)

so nun auch von mir ein bye bye bis dann.
ich hab jetzt feierabend


----------



## Silmarilli (9. Juli 2008)

schüüüüüüss ... bis nächste woche ... *räumt den müll weg den se in den letzten Stunden angerichtet hat*

läuft fähnchen-schwenkend zur Stempeluhr zocken zocken zocken zocken  und hüpft rum wie ein Gnom auf E





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und weg ..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg sily ... wer was braucht einfach pm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


p.s. ich steh auf diese hülle und fülle an smileys ... hab ich das schon mal erwähnt muahahahahaha


----------



## Urengroll (9. Juli 2008)

Ich wünsche mir noch mehr springende und blinkende Smilies...........................^^

(will auch Feierabend haben)


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

so wieder mal da^^


----------



## Slavery (9. Juli 2008)

Ich packs auch machts gut mädels & Jungs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis nächste Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Slav


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich packs auch machts gut mädels & Jungs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hmm ich komm on alle hauen ab-.-

naja bb^^


----------



## Xelyna (9. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> hmm ich komm on alle hauen ab-.-
> 
> naja bb^^



Tja, bei mir dauerts noch etwas.. aber ich muss ja eh arbeiten *wieder kusch*


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Tja, bei mir dauerts noch etwas.. aber ich muss ja eh arbeiten *wieder kusch*


hach dann bin ich hier ja sozusagen alleine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

so hab nen neuen ava finde den voll cool^^

hmm muss mir nur noch nen enuen Titel ausdenken bin ja net mehr deff xDD


----------



## Urengroll (9. Juli 2008)

@Dragon


Ein Pinguin wie süß....................^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> @Dragon
> 
> 
> Ein Pinguin wie süß....................^^


jo davor hatte ich den hier
[attachment=3669:pinguin.jpg]


----------



## Xelyna (9. Juli 2008)

Och der kuckt aber pöhse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Och der kuckt aber pöhse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo passend zu meinem neuen titel^^
der soll die gegner abschrecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (9. Juli 2008)

wo sind den bitte schön gegner?


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> wo sind den bitte schön gegner?


naja es gibt immer ein paar leute die pingus nit leiden können^^


----------



## Urengroll (9. Juli 2008)

Was ich nicht kenne, kann ich ja gar nicht nicht mögen....................^^!


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Was ich nicht kenne, kann ich ja gar nicht nicht mögen....................^^!


aber pingus kennst also biste kein gegner^^


----------



## Xelyna (9. Juli 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> wo sind den bitte schön gegner?



Schreit da jemand 'Hier'? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Schreit da jemand 'Hier'?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hehe pwnd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (9. Juli 2008)

hmmmschreien tue ich nur unter der dusche!


----------



## Xelyna (9. Juli 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> hmmmschreien tue ich nur unter der dusche!


Den Kommentar dazu verkneif ich mir jetzt mal *fg*


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> hmmmschreien tue ich nur unter der dusche!


jo wasser is gräßlich^^


----------



## Xelyna (9. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> jo wasser is gräßlich^^


Oder das was man unter der Dusche sieht und sonst nicht *g*


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Den Kommentar dazu verkneif ich mir jetzt mal *fg*


xDD

naja bin mal weg Zeitung austragen -.- -.- -.- -.-


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Oder das was man unter der Dusche sieht und sonst nicht *g*


LoL


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Oder das was man unter der Dusche sieht und sonst nicht *g*


XD
ja whity meldet sich auch nochmal kurz falls ncoh wer da is XD


----------



## Xelyna (9. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> XD
> ja whity meldet sich auch nochmal kurz falls ncoh wer da is XD


Die Katze in deiner Sig schaut doof =(


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Die Katze in deiner Sig schaut doof =(


tut mir leid wen se dich stört


----------



## djpadi (9. Juli 2008)

ich find die lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (9. Juli 2008)

Find süß-kuckende-Katzen um Welten niedlicher ;D


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Find süß-kuckende-Katzen um Welten niedlicher ;D


dann werd ich mir extra für dich bis nächsten mittwoch ne süß drein blickende suchen XD


----------



## djpadi (9. Juli 2008)

nix, die bleibt :>


----------



## Urengroll (9. Juli 2008)

finde die auch nett, die süße pussy!  gehört die vielleicht der uschi.....................?


----------



## HuLLa CeLine (9. Juli 2008)

Die ausm Friseursalon?


----------



## Urengroll (9. Juli 2008)

genau die


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

so wieder da noch wer da?^^


----------



## Urengroll (9. Juli 2008)

5 min. noch


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Juli 2008)

hmm na gut dann bin ich mal weg cya @all bis nächsten mittwoch^^


----------



## djpadi (9. Juli 2008)

bin auch noch da


----------



## Sleepysimon (9. Juli 2008)

Huhu noch jmd da ? =)


----------



## Tyraila (9. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Huhu noch jmd da ? =)


jup


----------



## Davidor (9. Juli 2008)

Auch noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keleron (12. Juli 2008)

nabend ^^ (verderbnis pool mal wieder down >_<)


----------



## Tigrexx (12. Juli 2008)

Ysera ist down das ist ja mal kakke


----------



## TenchiKun (12. Juli 2008)

Glutsturm wird auch heruntergefahren, und mal wieder keine Info warum...


----------



## derbolzer (12. Juli 2008)

und warum das am Freitag abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja


----------



## Blackdiablo1337 (12. Juli 2008)

blasphemie entweiht diesen thread nicht mit posts die nicht am mittwoch sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terratec (12. Juli 2008)

Aber wirklich....Sachen gibts *Kopfschüttelnd offgeh* cucu Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derbolzer (12. Juli 2008)

ihr habt ja recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



quelle:blizz

Notfallwartung der Realmpools Verderbnis und Blutsturm, 12/07

Aufgrund von technischen Problemen werden die folgenden Realms für Wartungsarbeiten vorübergehend heruntergefahren:

Ysera, Malygos, Rexxar, Gilneas, Kargath, Khaz'goroth, Lothar, Anetheron, Nazjatar, Tichondrius, Thrall, Nefarian, Durotan, Arthas, Azshara, Blackmoore, Blackrock, Die ewige Wacht, Die Todeskrallen, Die Arguswacht

Die Realms werden sobald als möglich wieder verfügbar sein.

Wir entschuldigen uns für die dadurch entstandenen Unanehmlichkeiten.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (12. Juli 2008)

böses Blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sollten sich schämen sich sowas zu erlauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drein (12. Juli 2008)

Die Realms kommen allmählich wieder Online, Thrall ist z.B. wieder Online denke mal das die anderen dann auch Online kommen werden...!


----------



## Konradio (13. Juli 2008)

HOLY SHIT!
670 Seiten, dass ist bestimmt all-time-record!


----------



## Slâyêrone (13. Juli 2008)

joah ^^ bald die 1000 ereicht *hihi*


----------



## Pyrocks (15. Juli 2008)

wiedermal realmpool hinterhalt down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   zeit zum duschen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YasoNRX (15. Juli 2008)

Morgen ist wieder Mittwoch, dannn werden wir über 901 kommen ^^ Ka wieviele Beiträge auf eine seite passen


----------



## AvernaMan (15. Juli 2008)

Loginserver spinnen wohl rum, alle die ich kennen können im Moment nicht einloggen. Afk Biertrinken...


----------



## Lokibu (15. Juli 2008)

Mir ist auch langweilig, dabei wollte ich diese Woche mal meinen Shamanen etwas weiterbringen *grummel*


----------



## Dragonsdeath (15. Juli 2008)

leute das hier ist der mittwochs thread bitte bis mitternacht warten danke!!!


----------



## Lokibu (15. Juli 2008)

Ja genau.. anstatt hier zu posten, macht lieber 1000 sinlose threads auf, denn das ist der Mittwochthread. Woher hast du denn diese Information. Und wieso lautet der Thread "Seid ihr neu hier?..." Geh lieber ins Bett. Scheinst wohl mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden zu sein. 

P.S. Das hier ist der Vorstellungs-, Mittwochs- und Serverdownthread. Nur zu deiner Information.


----------



## RunningScared (16. Juli 2008)

Es ist MITTWOCH! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lognir (16. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Patch my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YasoNRX (16. Juli 2008)

Ja mittwoch aber noch einige stunden zu früh/ noch zeit.^^


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

IHR SCHEISS SUCHTIS GEHT INS BETTE SCHLAFEN OMG IHR SUCHTIS


----------



## dydy (16. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> IHR SCHEISS SUCHTIS GEHT INS BETTE SCHLAFEN OMG IHR SUCHTIS




ahja und was bist du dann ? ^^


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

Nacht Aktiv^^


----------



## Badumsaen (16. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> IHR SCHEISS SUCHTIS GEHT INS BETTE SCHLAFEN OMG IHR SUCHTIS


schrieb er und war selber noch wach und auf einer spiele seite unterwegs


----------



## Mictp (16. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> IHR SCHEISS SUCHTIS GEHT INS BETTE SCHLAFEN OMG IHR SUCHTIS


 du dummer idiot...


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

Badumsaen schrieb:


> schrieb er und war selber noch wach und auf einer spiele seite unterwegs



Buffed ist Ne Spiele Seite Ich dacht Wehr ne Pornos Seit Darum Hast Keine Nackte Mu****?


----------



## klogmo (16. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Buffed ist Ne Spiele Seite Ich dacht Wehr ne Pornos Seit Darum Hast Keine Nackte Mu****?




Rofl?






Juhuu, ich hab hier in dem Fred auch mal gepostet *freu*


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

Mictp schrieb:


> du dummer idiot...




Ja du suchti Was Los Suchti lalalalalalalalalalala


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

So Ung gn8 Schöner Patch tag morgen Suchtis *hust*


----------



## Avorx (16. Juli 2008)

DIE SERVER SIND OFFLINE. *Strick um den Hals bind*
Langeweile  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keren (16. Juli 2008)

so richtige zum pennen gehn xD server down


----------



## Bocklex (16. Juli 2008)

ahhhhh hatte grade nen fluch auf mir bei 0sek nen stun bei 0sek, berserkerwut bei 0sek. und last stand bei 0sek. und hatte noch 800life! (quasi eigentlich müsst ich direkt umfallen wenn last stand rum is) und beim aufstellen von der juwi heilstatue dieconnect gehabt!


----------



## Avorx (16. Juli 2008)

Gn8 all, wer das noch liest.


----------



## Nyscha (16. Juli 2008)

Ich geh jetzt pennen und stell mein Wecker um 10.30 Uhr und wenns es gut geht direkt um 11 Uhr  ran an den PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*sabber*
 Und das erste was ich mache mit meinen Twink ( shadow LVL 33 )  Mount holen ^^


----------



## Spichty (16. Juli 2008)

Wie jede Woche haben sie mir nun mein RL genommen xD
Nun muss ich mich mit Videos begnügen^^


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Spichty schrieb:


> Wie jede Woche haben sie mir nun mein RL genommen xD
> Nun muss ich mich mit Videos begnügen^^


Du hast noch video? schick sie mir *neeeed* lechz *sabber*

tjaja, schlafen muss wohl jetzt doch sein, langweilt man sich wenigstens nit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuxAquila (16. Juli 2008)

Keren schrieb:


> so richtige zum pennen gehn xD server down




Hehe nee

**Platte D durchforste**

Hab hier noch iwo CS 1.6 bis Source drauf, da gibts genug Server zum Gamen :-)


----------



## Saucoireion (16. Juli 2008)

Ui grad noch in ZA gewesen 3ten Boss machen, nachm Kill hatten wa noch 0:45 Zeit zum looten oO


----------



## Fumacilla (16. Juli 2008)

isses chon soweit? zum glück darf ich mich mit arbeiten begnügen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BabyMilk (16. Juli 2008)

Schade, dass die Server down gehen mussten, BG lief grad grade so gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

-.- ...


----------



## Arithos (16. Juli 2008)

huhu, ich mag hier auch mal posten =)

freu mich schon auf das 30er mount, dass ich mir morgen direkt kaufen werde nach dem einloggen (char steht schon neben dem kodozoo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## paTschQ (16. Juli 2008)

Arithos schrieb:


> huhu, ich mag hier auch mal posten =)
> 
> freu mich schon auf das 30er mount, dass ich mir morgen direkt kaufen werde nach dem einloggen (char steht schon neben dem kodozoo
> 
> ...



Hehe gratuliere
mfg


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Arithos schrieb:


> huhu, ich mag hier auch mal posten =)
> 
> freu mich schon auf das 30er mount, dass ich mir morgen direkt kaufen werde nach dem einloggen (char steht schon neben dem kodozoo
> 
> ...




Die 10lvl mehr oder weniger oO...
Naja werd mich mal an mein Buffed Profil setzen und endlich "gestalten".


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Die 10lvl mehr oder weniger oO...
> Naja werd mich mal an mein Buffed Profil setzen und endlich "gestalten".


für meinen 39er pvptwink macht das 1e lvl schon was aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erebod (16. Juli 2008)

hmmm das heute mit 11uhr wird e nix hab ich so im gefühl^^


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> für meinen 39er pvptwink macht das 1e lvl schon was aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jop macht Sinn ^^...


----------



## Unholt (16. Juli 2008)

hallöle ich bin ach mal da


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Jop macht Sinn ^^...


endlich die dummen shamies mitm mount einholn hrhrhrhr

EDIT: jop, bezweifle auch, das das vor 12uhr was wird... leider *seufz*


----------



## soul6 (16. Juli 2008)

Auch ein HALLO von mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wieder ist es Mittwoch, kein spielen Frühmorgens und warten auf den Feierabend, 
damit patch getestet werden kann.
Also schön Tag noch  und cu
alle am Abend
lg
randy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

soul6 schrieb:


> Auch ein HALLO von mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


guten morgen auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Kleine frage, hab grad frei und nix zu tuhn, jemand nen vorschlag? =)


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Boooooooring.....
Bin mal gespannt ob ich 'nen "Trinket für Atro" Gruulrun auf die Beine stellen kann.


----------



## TvP1981 (16. Juli 2008)

Guten morgen. Es ist mal wieder Patchday hab ich das Gefühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Jepp, aber es ist erstaunlich ruhig hier.
Bei den letzten patchdays ging hier doch wesentlich mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

TvP1981 schrieb:


> Guten morgen. Es ist mal wieder Patchday hab ich das Gefühl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Moin, ja is patch hat 25mb^^

*Kekse auspack und Kaffee*


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

Morgen all


----------



## Brache (16. Juli 2008)

Morgen du!


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

KEKSEEEEEEEEEE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

guten morgen


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Moin, ja is patch hat 25mb^^
> 
> *Kekse auspack und Kaffee*


Isser schon live????!!!


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Jop, hab ihn auch gerade geladen...
Jetzt erst einmal legga frühstücken


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> Isser schon live????!!!



konnt ihn grad dowloaden mim blizzloader


----------



## Storn206 (16. Juli 2008)

nö geht ncoh nich


----------



## Chuckzz (16. Juli 2008)

Ich will zockeeeen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Frostwolf immernoch down :/


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Hm, grad aus Langeweile die Videos dort angeschaut beim LogIn Screen.
Schon geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... Ewig nimmer angeschaut...


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

Chuckzz schrieb:


> Ich will zockeeeen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


vor 11/13 uhr wird da nichts gehen


----------



## Chuckzz (16. Juli 2008)

Ach 9 uhr geht auch manchmal...mein alter Realm Anetheron war auch schon immer um 9 da^^


----------



## Fumacilla (16. Juli 2008)

Es saugt! Es saugt! und braucht 10min für 25 mb oO


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

MOOOORGEEEEn

ich warne euch shcon mal vor bitte unterlasst das gespamme wege warum die server nicht on sind und so jeder der zuhause hockt und wartet kann sich einlogen und wird sehen ob wartezeiten verlängert wurden oder nicht


so und nun Kuchen und Kaffee und Tee für meine lieben kollegen hinstelle <--- nicht für spammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dan noch spezielle morgengrüsse an jenny und die pinguinos ^^


----------



## Cyringsoul (16. Juli 2008)

JUTTÄÄNNN MOORRSSCHHÄÄÄNNNN


PÄTSCHDÄÄYYYY 


*kaffee und nutellabrötchen reinstell*


Greetzz Cry


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

Chuckzz schrieb:


> Ach 9 uhr geht auch manchmal...mein alter Realm Anetheron war auch schon immer um 9 da^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Malygos is da etwas langsamer ^^ der is net mehr so schnell der alte drache^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (16. Juli 2008)

So.. noch 3 Stunden, dann kommen sie.. die ersten "Zomfg-Server down!"-Threads... *Ärmel hochkrempel*


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

guten morgen natsu


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> So.. noch 3 Stunden, dann kommen sie.. die ersten "Zomfg-Server down!"-Threads... *Ärmel hochkrempel*



ja leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja thx für besuch^^

danke jenny


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> So.. noch 3 Stunden, dann kommen sie.. die ersten "Zomfg-Server down!"-Threads... *Ärmel hochkrempel*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  da kannst du aber mit recht haben

na dann noch viel spass heute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

^^ bin mal gespannt auf denn ersten 30er der mir auf seinem mount entgegen kommt^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> So.. noch 3 Stunden, dann kommen sie.. die ersten "Zomfg-Server down!"-Threads... *Ärmel hochkrempel*



Du hast vergessen in die Hände zu spucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> So.. noch 3 Stunden, dann kommen sie.. die ersten "Zomfg-Server down!"-Threads... *Ärmel hochkrempel*


hehe, jop^^


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

ja wen ich heute nach hause komm S4 Robe hab mir gestern shcon mal die sockel gekauft und geschaut das ich verzauberungsmats hab muahahahaha
gestenr hab ich mti krieger 15 epic steine eingetauscht gegen marken ob man die gut im ah verkaufen kann?


----------



## Cyringsoul (16. Juli 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> So.. noch 3 Stunden, dann kommen sie.. die ersten "Zomfg-Server down!"-Threads... *Ärmel hochkrempel*



*blinzel*...solln wir schonmal anfangen, damit du dich warmtippen/kicken kannst? 

..hrhr...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

3 stunden für 26 seiten ^^ sollte drin sein


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Süchtling geh mal arbeiten du pöser wowsüchtling du immer diese ehm wow spieler alle gleich tz....^^


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Wehuu Two and a half men ^^...


----------



## Cyringsoul (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja wen ich heute nach hause komm S4 Robe hab mir gestern shcon mal die sockel gekauft und geschaut das ich verzauberungsmats hab muahahahaha
> gestenr hab ich mti krieger 15 epic steine eingetauscht gegen marken ob man die gut im ah verkaufen kann?




also auf Gilneas bekommste die Dinger im AH oder Handelschannel megaschnell weg.. je nach Stein zwischen 380 und 480 Gold


----------



## Fumacilla (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> MOOOORGEEEEn
> 
> ich warne euch shcon mal vor bitte unterlasst das gespamme wege warum die server nicht on sind und so jeder der zuhause hockt und wartet kann sich einlogen und wird sehen ob wartezeiten verlängert wurden oder nicht
> 
> ...




Hätte gerne Milch zum Kaffee... *Hefezopf auspack

Guten morgen ihr =)


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja wen ich heute nach hause komm S4 Robe hab mir gestern shcon mal die sockel gekauft und geschaut das ich verzauberungsmats hab muahahahaha
> gestenr hab ich mti krieger 15 epic steine eingetauscht gegen marken ob man die gut im ah verkaufen kann?



^^ auf maly bekommste 400g für nen unbearbeiteten, ein geschliefener bringt 500-580g^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> also auf Gilneas bekommste die Dinger im AH oder Handelschannel megaschnell weg.. je nach Stein zwischen 380 und 480 Gold



Luxus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei uns sind die auf 200-250g schon unten :/


----------



## Cyringsoul (16. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Luxus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




autsch ..dafür würd ich meine Marken nicht hergeben ... weia


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Luxus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja so helden gibts bei uns aufem server auch! aber das sind meist die, die dann flamen weil sie ihre urmacht nicht für 150g sondern nur für 90 verkaufen können^^


----------



## Asfalot (16. Juli 2008)

Nachdem Nats. Für die Spammer nix hinstellt, bringe ich eben selbst was mit.

*Schlachtfeld aufbau Kaffee, Tee, Kuchen Kekse, Käse und Whine auspack*

Moin beisammen.


----------



## Cyringsoul (16. Juli 2008)

hehe...


joar...vor allem viiieeell Whhiinneee



*mimimimimiiii* schon mal einstimm


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> hehe...
> 
> 
> joar...vor allem viiieeell Whhiinneee
> ...



und wer packt die John Wayne Filme aus^^


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Asfalot schrieb:


> Nachdem Nats. Für die Spammer nix hinstellt, bringe ich eben selbst was mit.
> 
> *Schlachtfeld aufbau Kaffee, Tee, Kuchen Kekse, Käse und Whine auspack*
> 
> Moin beisammen.



unte rspammer meine ich HILFEEEE server nicht da mamiiiii^^


mhm also bei uns sind die ungeschlifenen so also im ah 330-450g drin  mhm ich schau mal wen ich sie im ah net loskrieg also morgen um 11 läuft es ab versuch ichs im /2 channel weil mein krieger hatte 101 marken und braucht eh nicht mehr ^^


----------



## Fumacilla (16. Juli 2008)

Boa... *klavier auspack und ein fröhliches mimimimilied such... *hetz *schwitz...

aaaah da isses... *baby hit me one more time *träller


----------



## aixo (16. Juli 2008)

Ich bringe den Sack Reis mit, der gestern, währenddessen die Loginserver nicht reagierten, in China umgefallen ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Guten Morgen auch aus der Schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

oO Spam?


----------



## Chuckzz (16. Juli 2008)

nein niemals!


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> oO Spam?



ich bitte sie mehr als diese 7 zeichen für einen Post zu verwenden da es schnel unübersichtlich wird ausserdem bitte ich sie mir wegen ihrer aufforderund nicht solche baby post zu posten mir sofort 10k gold zu schicken ansonst wird eine anzeigen gegen sich gemacht.^^


----------



## Cyringsoul (16. Juli 2008)

!!!!!


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich bitte sie mehr als diese 7 zeichen für einen Post zu verwenden da es schnel unübersichtlich wird ausserdem bitte ich sie mir wegen ihrer aufforderund nicht solche baby post zu posten mir sofort 10k gold zu schicken ansonst wird eine anzeigen gegen sich gemacht.^^


Ambossar ist DOWN!! ICH SCHWÖR!! was mach ich jetzt? ist das für immer? komm ich wieder rein?
mir ist langweilig und schwänze grad schule!! also sagt, wann kann ich wieder zocken?????


----------



## xemmit14 (16. Juli 2008)

Einen wunderschönen guten morgen wünsch ich euch wieder jeden samstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich darf!
ich steh unter drogen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

xemmit14 schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen guten morgen wünsch ich euch wieder jeden samstag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


samstag? O.o aber trotzdem guten morgäääähn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich darf!
> ...


drogen? DROGE?? WOOOOO?? *need**lechz**schlabber*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyringsoul (16. Juli 2008)

xemmit14 schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen guten morgen wünsch ich euch wieder jeden samstag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Samstag?? oO *blondverpeiltschau*


moin moin du


----------



## Fumacilla (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich bitte sie mehr als diese 7 zeichen für einen Post zu verwenden da es schnel unübersichtlich wird ausserdem bitte ich sie mir wegen ihrer aufforderund nicht solche baby post zu posten mir sofort 10k gold zu schicken ansonst wird eine anzeigen gegen sich gemacht.^^



das sind 8  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vergess ma space nich ... *moin natsu =)


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich darf!
> ...



schonwieder? -.-


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Spam oO ??? (<< mehr als 7 Zeichen)

10k Gold? NO WAY!!!!!


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> das sind 8
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



-.- ich war mir echt am überlegen ob ich hinschreiben soll ohne lerrschlag und da kommt schon der erste ^^


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> das sind 8
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


immer ihr mit eurenpingeligen vorurteilen, du JÄGER O.o 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asfalot (16. Juli 2008)

Also die Wayne Filme habe ich immer dabei. War das Rio Bravo oder Rio Lobo wo der Wayne Train fuhr?

Und wir spammen nicht, wir unterhalten uns gediegen, während das Übel Arbeit auf uns herniederprasselt.

Epic Steinchen gehen bei uns für ca. 400-450 Gold übern Tresen. Bei Freundschaftsgebandel für 200 Unterm Tresen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> drogen? DROGE?? WOOOOO?? *need**lechz**schlabber*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hab so tolle tabletten gegen aua


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> -.- ich war mir echt am überlegen ob ich hinschreiben soll ohne lerrschlag und da kommt schon der erste ^^



StallOWNED


----------



## Cyringsoul (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> -.- ich war mir echt am überlegen ob ich hinschreiben soll ohne lerrschlag und da kommt schon der erste ^^




Mönnnsch Natsumee...

11. Gebot in WoW = niemals, aber auch wirklich niemals "dachten", "überlegen" oder gar irgendwas "anzweifeln"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Kleine zwischenfrage, lädt er bei euch den patch schon? bei mir bleibt er bei 0% hängen - hinter firewall o.ä.,  was ich aber bezweifle...


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hab so tolle tabletten gegen aua


Kopf aua oder popo aua? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Spam oO ??? (<< mehr als 7 Zeichen)
> 
> 10k Gold? NO WAY!!!!!



bitte unteralles sie auch das wiederholen der sonderzeichen (gehören fragezeichen und ausrufezeichen dazu?^^)
die rechnung von 15k gold wird morgen bei ihnen eintreffen einzuzahlen innert 30 tage


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> du JÄGER O.o
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



THIS IS
HUNTAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Melad (16. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen und nette Grüße an alle Mittwochsspammer.

lg Lotte


----------



## grishniak (16. Juli 2008)

@ natsumee
schau extra für dich damit du das auch mal mitbekommst. wartungsfrei heisst keine wartungsarbeiten. gegen neustart hab ich nix.



			
				Blizzard schrieb:
			
		

> Im Normalfall werden alle Realms im zweiwöchentlichen Rhythmus planmäßigen technischen Wartungsarbeiten unterzogen. Diese Wartungsarbeiten finden normalerweise am Mittwochmorgen von 5:00 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr (Pariser Zeit / MEZ) statt. Während dieser Zeit sind die Realms nicht für das Spielen verfügbar.
> 
> In den nicht betroffenen Wochen werden statt der Wartungsarbeiten Neustarts der Realms durchgeführt. Jeder Realm wird neu gestartet und ist daher für eine kurze Zeit nicht erreichbar. Die Neustarts werden normalerweise von 5:00 Uhr bis 8:00 Uhr (Pariser Zeit / MEZ) am Mittwochmorgen durchgeführt.
> 
> Falls ein neuer Patch verfügbar ist, der dem Spiel neue Inhalte hinzufügt oder Fehler korrigiert, finden die Wartungsarbeiten normalerweise von 3:00 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr (Pariser Zeit / MEZ) am Mittwochmorgen statt, diese Zeitspanne kann sich jedoch verschieben.



bitte beachten sie dass der normalfall sowieso nie eintritt, und patches meist in der nichtbetroffenen woche aufgespielt werden, weil planmäßig für uns ein fremdwort ist.

ps: whinepostcounter: 2


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> schonwieder? -.-


immernoch ich soll die jetzt ne woche nehmen


----------



## Cyringsoul (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> Kleine zwischenfrage, lädt er bei euch den patch schon? bei mir bleibt er bei 0% hängen - hinter firewall o.ä.,  was ich aber bezweifle...




Patch war bei mir nach 5 min durch ... sind 25 MB


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

Asfalot schrieb:


> Also die Wayne Filme habe ich immer dabei. War das Rio Bravo oder Rio Lobo wo der Wayne Train fuhr?
> 
> Und wir spammen nicht, wir unterhalten uns gediegen, während das Übel Arbeit auf uns herniederprasselt.
> 
> ...



^^ hallo neuer bester freund :-)


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> THIS IS
> HUNTAAAAAAAAAAAA


komm mal wieder runter, spiele selbst jäger lvl 70 ;D
siehe http://my.buffed.de/user/190647/


----------



## Asfalot (16. Juli 2008)

ich habe nen Direktdownload genommen und installiert, aber was bringt mir das wenn der Kasten eh die nächsten 10 Stunden ohne mich auskommen muss^^

Und Ambossar down, naja nach den ganzen Wartezeiten hast das Gefühl beim raiden doch auch schon^^


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> bitte unteralles sie auch das wiederholen der sonderzeichen (gehören fragezeichen und ausrufezeichen dazu?^^)
> die rechnung von 15k gold wird morgen bei ihnen eintreffen einzuzahlen innert 30 tage



"Unteralles"???

Naja, ne, ich mache weiter D: ...!


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> Kopf aua oder popo aua?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


rücken


----------



## xemmit14 (16. Juli 2008)

Ach verdammt es ist ja erst mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 glaub ich mach mir lieber nen kaffee....


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

xemmit14 schrieb:


> Ach verdammt es ist ja erst mittwoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Keks?


----------



## Asfalot (16. Juli 2008)

Und was hat die Jenny dem Rücken angetan das er jetzt rumzickt? Oder bin ich zu neugierig?


----------



## Ruven (16. Juli 2008)

So ma ganz lieb hallo sag und ma Jenny in Arm nehm und Köpfchen streichel....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wünsch euch viel Spass bei Spammen bin wieder weg!


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> komm mal wieder runter, spiele selbst jäger lvl 70 ;D
> siehe http://my.buffed.de/user/190647/






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HUNTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## xemmit14 (16. Juli 2008)

Nene lass ma ich hab noch chips von gestern abend die muss ich erstma auffessen


----------



## Cyringsoul (16. Juli 2008)

Asfalot schrieb:


> Und was hat die Jenny dem Rücken angetan das er jetzt rumzickt? Oder bin ich zu neugierig?




^^ Ja, bist Du *indirektsag*


----------



## Fumacilla (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> -.- ich war mir echt am überlegen ob ich hinschreiben soll ohne lerrschlag und da kommt schon der erste ^^



hmmmm.... /first xD - ich kann eben deine gedanken lesen moncherri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Neque schrieb:


> immer ihr mit eurenpingeligen vorurteilen, du JÄGER O.o
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hauptberuflich Holy... und du solltest wissen die können noch zimperlicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Neque schrieb:


> Kleine zwischenfrage, lädt er bei euch den patch schon? bei mir bleibt er bei 0% hängen - hinter firewall o.ä.,  was ich aber bezweifle...



jupp lädt... aber um die zeit laden grade denke 654375 andere auch^^


----------



## xemmit14 (16. Juli 2008)

Damm ich will zoggen -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hab so tolle tabletten gegen aua



die tabletten sind blöd


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

nix 
hab nix anderes gemacht wie sonst auch!
keine ahnung woher ich den scheiss hab


----------



## Snuffy (16. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> So ma ganz lieb hallo sag und ma Jenny in Arm nehm und Köpfchen streichel....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Guten morgen Ruven^^


----------



## Draxxes (16. Juli 2008)

Morgen *mal Kaffee aufstellen* so hoffe das heute mal wieder ein schöner zock tag sein wird^^


----------



## Asfalot (16. Juli 2008)

xemmit14 schrieb:


> Damm ich will zoggen -.-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Damn ich will Feierabend. Aber wie du siehst sind wir nicht bei wünsch dir was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (16. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen geehrte Gemeinde - nun ist er also da 2.4.3 - leider zu spät für diesen Twink - aber der nächste freut sich.

Bis dahin erstmal Croissants und nen fetten Pott Kaffee für alle:

§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§ (_____________________________________)²


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> So ma ganz lieb hallo sag und ma Jenny in Arm nehm und Köpfchen streichel....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ey komm wieder zurück müssen verhandeln -.-^^


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

MAGIERÄÄÄÄHHH!!!! einseinself1111

________________________________________
sinnvoller teil:

kommt beim downloaden immer nur" der tracker antwortet nicht"


----------



## xemmit14 (16. Juli 2008)

Naja blizz verlängert nachher bestimmt wieder die Wartungsarbeiten kennen wir ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (16. Juli 2008)

jaja ignoriert mich *wein

nach der kippe geh ich ma in die haia... bin morgens nach der schicht immer so quängelig...


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> MAGIERÄÄÄÄHHH!!!! einseinself1111
> 
> ________________________________________
> sinnvoller teil:
> ...



^^ kp bei mir is er auf em laptop und aufem pc schon geladen^^ is vorhin nur mal kurz(5min) bei 97% hängen geblieben^^


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

wartungsarbeiten sind doch immer... also verlängerte... das wissen mitlerweile alle, sodass blizz das nirgentwo hin schreiben muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> MAGIERÄÄÄÄHHH!!!! einseinself1111
> 
> ________________________________________
> sinnvoller teil:
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HUNTAAAAAA!!!!111einseinself


----------



## Cyringsoul (16. Juli 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen geehrte Gemeinde - nun ist er also da 2.4.3 - leider zu spät für diesen Twink - aber der nächste freut sich.
> 
> Bis dahin erstmal Croissants und nen fetten Pott Kaffee für alle:
> 
> §§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§ (_____________________________________)²




*croissants schnapp...kaffee schnapp.... kuscheldecke such*


danke Sonsbecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> die tabletten sind blöd


find ich auch aber sie helfen
wenn mir heut morgen auch zum kotzen war weil ich irgentwas nicht vertragen hab ich fand rotzdem so ziehmlich alles witzig


----------



## Belsina5 (16. Juli 2008)

der patch kommt endlich heute
da gibs endlich einiges neues
und meine pristerin bekommt endlich ihr pferdchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seeotter (16. Juli 2008)

Moin - Gibt es schon eine Verspätungsmitteilung?


----------



## Ruven (16. Juli 2008)

Schnuffi??? Schnuffi!!! Schnuffi du Drecksplage wie geil *freu hüpf spring*
looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
Werde wohl doch ein wenig spammen *rofl* XD drölff


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> wartungsarbeiten sind doch immer... also verlängerte... das wissen mitlerweile alle, sodass blizz das nirgentwo hin schreiben muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



^^ ich glaub blizzard macht das nur weil sie whinethreadfetischisten sind^^ und es geil finden wenn um 11:00:01uhr die whinethread "Die Server sind noch down" welle los bricht.^^


----------



## Ruven (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ey komm wieder zurück müssen verhandeln -.-^^




Hier wird nix verhandelt Natsu Schild gibts nur gegen Cash und wenns die anderen 2 haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ey komm wieder zurück müssen verhandeln -.-^^


über was den verhandeln?

GUTEN MORGEN RUVEN UND DANKEEEEE


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

NIIXKÖNNER!!!!! EINSEINSELF1111

(bist person auf dem bild gemeint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Draxxes (16. Juli 2008)

Ne ich glaube die Gm müssen sich mal weider Kaffee vor machen deswegen ist alles down^^(wartungsarbeiten sind ein Fake)^^


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

> Jäger: Wird nach dem Wirken von 'Zuverlässiger Schuss' eine Sofortfähigkeit ausgeführt, wird 'Automatischer Schuss' nun nicht mehr blockiert.



!!!




> Die Netherrochenlarve (ein Haustier) ist beim Rüstmeister der Himmelswache erhältlich. Dazu bedarf es eines ehrfürchtigen Rufes bei der Himmelswache der Sha'tari.



!!!!!! !


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Draxxes schrieb:


> Ne ich glaube die Gm müssen sich mal weider Kaffee vor machen deswegen ist alles down^^(wartungsarbeiten sind ein Fake)^^


Die wollen ja auch ma ne pause von den andauernden wellen von kiddie-tickets haben!


----------



## Cyringsoul (16. Juli 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> ^^ ich glaub blizzard macht das nur weil sie whinethreadfetischisten sind^^ und es geil finden wenn um 11:00:01uhr die whinethread "Die Server sind noch down" welle los bricht.^^



oO...die Blizzmitarbeiter sind alle masochistisch veranlagt??...ja warum sagt mir das denn keiner?

*whineposts nun direkt dort hinschick*


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> NIIXKÖNNER!!!!! EINSEINSELF1111
> 
> (bist person auf dem bild gemeint
> 
> ...



ACHAT STEIN SCHERE PAPIER!


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

Draxxes schrieb:


> Ne ich glaube die Gm müssen sich mal weider Kaffee vor machen deswegen ist alles down^^(wartungsarbeiten sind ein Fake)^^


^^ wartungsarbeiten sind ein gekonnter trick von blizzard um uns im monat um einen tag wow zocken zu erleichtern^^
von 5-11 server down = 6h^^ 4x6h=24h = 1 Tag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draxxes (16. Juli 2008)

So kann es auch sein Zocken ab 18 FTW. Mein Kaffee dauert noch gibt mir wer was ab??


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> ACHAT STEIN SCHERE PAPIER!


ACHAT STEIN ASCHLOCH!! 
*hust* schaloch natürlich


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube, ich eröfne nen neuen tread, und dieser soll der kürzeste weden, dens gibt.. also signatur raus 2 Leehrzeichen und dann schnell closen >.<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dazar (16. Juli 2008)

irgendwie ist das system das blizzard fährt ziemlich veraltet ... wenn ich mir andere games ala guildwars ansehe wo ein patch/update in echtzeit zu jedem donnerstag aufgespielt wird ohne stunden lange einschränkungen für die user muss man schon sagen das das "wie" von blizzard nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist

natürlich kann jetzt jemand sagen gw basiert auf einem anderen system aber das rechtfertigt nicht dieses umständliche jeden mittwoch wartung-prozedur

evt böte sich für wow auch eine client-abhängige aktualisierung an


----------



## HGVermillion (16. Juli 2008)

Fluch der Schatten fält weg *heul*, muss ich ab heute also Elemente setzen, aber ich hab sie schon vorgewarnt, wenn einer verlangt das ich Elemente setze dann sind sie drann, für mich bleibt der Schadensverstärkende Spruch Fluch der Schatten, und wer was anderes behauptet bekommt Tollkühnheit wenn es nicht sinvoll ist. Ich stelle mir da gerade Gurthog im Wutanfall vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich eröfne nen neuen tread, und dieser soll der kürzeste weden, dens gibt.. also signatur raus 2 Leehrzeichen und dann schnell closen >.<
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Denk nicht mal dran.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Schnuffi??? Schnuffi!!! Schnuffi du Drecksplage wie geil *freu hüpf spring*
> looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
> Werde wohl doch ein wenig spammen *rofl* XD drölff



hö?^^


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Denk nicht mal dran.


hehe ich würde sowas garnicht wagen ;D


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Denk nicht mal dran.


da schaut ein mod der langeweile hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

> hehe ich würde sowas garnicht wagen ;D



*hust* Glaub ich dir nicht...


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> *hust* Glaub ich dir nicht...


PÄZÄÄÄ!!!!


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Hier wird nix verhandelt Natsu Schild gibts nur gegen Cash und wenns die anderen 2 haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ach komm da läst sich doch sicher was machen mein krieger ist weiblich -.-^^


----------



## Draxxes (16. Juli 2008)

Uii das buffed team ist ja schon Wach.(Wann die wohl immer Arbeiten mssen??)


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

dafür will ich eine runde mitleid von jedem *schmoll*


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Draxxes schrieb:


> (Wann die wohl immer Arbeiten mssen??)



Immer! anketten ftw!


----------



## xemmit14 (16. Juli 2008)

Need ne neue maus bei mir is scrollrad schrott :-( empfehlt mir ma eine aber ne optik maus keine laser


----------



## Draxxes (16. Juli 2008)

ne runde Kopfstreicheln oda lieber doch nen kaffee


----------



## Öbelix1 (16. Juli 2008)

darf ich mal kurz mimimi?

/mimimi on!

MAAAAAN MEIN ACCOUNT IST NOCH IMMER BEI BLIZZ-.-**** WEBFORMULAR SCHON 2WOCHEN!!!!!

/mimimi off!

was haltet ihr vom Patch?^^


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

Öbelix schrieb:


> darf ich mal kurz mimimi?
> 
> /mimimi on!
> 
> ...



^^ mhhhhhh er hat großese mimimi potenzial^^


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Öbelix schrieb:


> /mimimi on!
> 
> MAAAAAN MEIN ACCOUNT IST NOCH IMMER BEI BLIZZ-.-**** WEBFORMULAR SCHON 2WOCHEN!!!!!
> 
> /mimimi off!




Wieso?
Bann?


----------



## Draxxes (16. Juli 2008)

Logitech hat das beste Pc/Laptop Zubehör. Hab meine Lesermaus seit 3 Jahren funkt wie am ersten tag.
Draxxes = Logitech freak.

Nene bekomme nur ales um die hälfte billiger^^. Family ftw


----------



## Slavery (16. Juli 2008)

Morgen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

ich versteh heute irgentwie nur bahnhof!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Öbelix schrieb:


> darf ich mal kurz mimimi?
> 
> /mimimi on!
> 
> ...


wenn man ma das mimimi video sucht findet mans nit -.- und mein patch will nit laden *schluchz*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


guten morgen 
na?


----------



## xemmit14 (16. Juli 2008)

Logitech hab ich auch aber die maus hat halt grad ma nen jahr ca. gehalten und gestern wollte das scrollrad dann auf einmal netmehr


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> guten morgen
> na?


morgääääähn


----------



## Öbelix1 (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Bann?




mh ne^^

hatte trojaner aufm rechner hat alles auseinander genommen Email andresse gehackt, wow account, Icq und Skype...bitter-.-

Dann halt Email geändert weil er auch meine Email daten hatte und sich dort einloggen.


----------



## Draxxes (16. Juli 2008)

Hat wer irgendwo noch nen kaffee auf lager denn er abgeben würde meine Maschine hat sich gerade verabschiedet -.-*heul*


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

bin ma kurz weg-neu starten, vll hilfts ja was -.-


----------



## Amokee (16. Juli 2008)

Auch von mir einen guten Morgen!

Als hätte ich es gestern geahnt - meinen Zwergen-Priester Twink ausgepackt und nach Menethil verfrachtet. Dort viele " !!!" für Quests ... und damit die Chance von Level 23 flott auf 30 zu kommen um mir einem knarzenden Roboschreiter zuzulegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nach meinem Bürotag (geht bis 12 Uhr) - kann ich dann spielen bis der EP Balken tiefviolett ist ...


----------



## Ruven (16. Juli 2008)

moin slave


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Öbelix schrieb:


> mh ne^^
> 
> hatte trojaner aufm rechner hat alles auseinander genommen Email andresse gehackt, wow account, Icq und Skype...bitter-.-
> 
> Dann halt Email geändert weil er auch meine Email daten hatte und sich dort einloggen.




Ehm...
OUCH


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Draxxes schrieb:


> Hat wer irgendwo noch nen kaffee auf lager denn er abgeben würde meine Maschine hat sich gerade verabschiedet -.-*heul*


[Heißer Kaffe]


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

xemmit14 schrieb:


> Logitech hab ich auch aber die maus hat halt grad ma nen jahr ca. gehalten und gestern wollte das scrollrad dann auf einmal netmehr



bin von der g5 auf die Lachesis von razer umgestiegen


----------



## Draxxes (16. Juli 2008)

Will nicht wissen was die maus alles mitmachen musste. 1J. und schon Kaputt. Aggressionen auf der Maus abbauen ist nciht oki


----------



## terrorx1 (16. Juli 2008)

Dazar schrieb:


> irgendwie ist das system das blizzard fährt ziemlich veraltet ... wenn ich mir andere games ala guildwars ansehe wo ein patch/update in echtzeit zu jedem donnerstag aufgespielt wird ohne stunden lange einschränkungen für die user muss man schon sagen das das "wie" von blizzard nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist
> 
> natürlich kann jetzt jemand sagen gw basiert auf einem anderen system aber das rechtfertigt nicht dieses umständliche jeden mittwoch wartung-prozedur
> 
> evt böte sich für wow auch eine client-abhängige aktualisierung an




Wir bezahlen ja ganz doll viel geld für WoW 13 € und 1 euro ist der Wartungseuro:

Du hast zähneknirschend akzeptiert, dass Wartungen nötig sind, aber Püntklichkeit ist eine Tugend und Blizzards verdammte Pflicht. Wenn die Wartungen laut Ankündigungen um 11 Uhr abgeschlossen sein sollen, dann kannst du das auch erwarten. Leg dir vorher einen Beschwerdetext zurecht denn, wenn um 11:01 spätestens DEIN Server nicht funktioniert, dann sei der erste, der eine Beschwerdemail in das Technikforum kotzt. Am Besten du schreibst es zudem noch in sämtlichen inoffiziellen WoW Foren. Ein passender Thread Titel wäre "WTF Wartung kkthxbyefixpls asap". 20 Ausrufezeichen nicht vergessen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> bin von der g5 auf die Lachesis von razer umgestiegen



oO Lachesis? Würde zu meinem Nick passen..

Wer weiß was ich meine gewinnt ehm, nichts, aber ist gut!


----------



## Öbelix1 (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Ehm...
> OUCH



Jop und das dolle-.-

aber patch kann ich ja schonmal laden...schade jetz fahr ich Freitag für 1-2wochen weg...dann 4wochen Playtime umsonst gezahlt-.-


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> oO Lachesis? Würde zu meinem Nick passen..
> 
> Wer weiß was ich meine gewinnt ehm, nichts, aber ist gut!



Nen mich snake eater^^


----------



## Hérault (16. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen! Habt ihr schon über die Neuester-Schrei-Mode mit dem Patch debattiert..?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Nen mich snake eater^^



Wenn du noch weiter schaust wirst du noch viel lustigere Sachen herrausfinden, wie z.B. beide Leben in Mittelamerika und und und...


----------



## terrorx1 (16. Juli 2008)

ich hohl mein acc auch wieder =) gehackt zum 2ten mal xD ,macht aber nix ^^ gold ist aufm anderen acc und wollte sowieso neu anfangen muahaha xD wer zockt  von euch auf dethecus?


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Wenn du noch weiter schaust wirst du noch viel lustigere Sachen herrausfinden, wie z.B. beide Leben in Mittelamerika und und und...



:-)


----------



## Öbelix1 (16. Juli 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Guten Morgen! Habt ihr schon über die Neuester-Schrei-Mode mit dem Patch debattiert..?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



FANG AN! xD

gogo erzähl^^

kann eh nicht zoggen scroll eine seite vor dann weißte warum. Ich will mitreden!!!111111einself


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

morgen slave

böser ruven

jenny dan nimm weniger von den blöden dinger -.-

RUVEN NEED BOLLWERK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> oO Lachesis? Würde zu meinem Nick passen..
> 
> Wer weiß was ich meine gewinnt ehm, nichts, aber ist gut!



und ich habe mir die neue sidewinder von MS gekauft. wäre ich nur 1.50, wie mein sohn, ich käme nicht mal an die vorderen taste - ergo - die maus ist gut - aber nur für leute mit händen wie bratpfannen *  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (16. Juli 2008)

Moin ihr Nasen ^^

*Kaffee und Brötchen aufstell*

hab euch vermisst ^^

*wieder an die Arbeit mach*

bis später :-*


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Na, Logitech ftw..
Tastatur natürlich G15 und Maus die G5.

Die Maus hab ich nun auch schon ewig.


----------



## Ruven (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> morgen slave
> 
> böser ruven
> 
> ...




Wieso böser Ruven?

Jenny hat aber tolle dinger *zwinka*

Was willst du mit dem Bollwerk, frag Schnuffi das bekommst bei uns ned einfach so!


----------



## Hérault (16. Juli 2008)

Öbelix schrieb:


> FANG AN! xD
> 
> gogo erzähl^^
> 
> kann eh nicht zoggen scroll eine seite vor dann weißte warum. Ich will mitreden!!!111111einself



Sinnlosringe für viel zu viel Gold, 22er taschen, die vielleicht zu teuer angesetzt wurden sind...vielleicht auch nicht...ihr wisst schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das der PVP-Mod ausgeht sobald man ne Ini betritt find ich persönlich auch ziemlich nützlich-endlich hört das zeitraubende und nervige "Du hast die Seuche....bäääh!!!"-mimimi auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Guten Morgen! Habt ihr schon über die Neuester-Schrei-Mode mit dem Patch debattiert..?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


guten morgen



Natsumee schrieb:


> morgen slave
> 
> böser ruven
> 
> ...


dann ists auch nicht gut weil aua
das hört sich irgentwie an als wär ich schon ein paar 70 jahre alt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Öbelix1 (16. Juli 2008)

der thread ist der längste bei Buffed oder?

wenn seite 999 und 1000 da sind werde ich soviel spammen bis ein spam von mir auf der seite ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Sinnlosringe für viel zu viel Gold, 22er taschen, die vielleicht zu teuer angesetzt wurden sind...vielleicht auch nicht...ihr wisst schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tasche: Nein Danke, hab zwar genug Gold, aber da mache ich mir lieber eine Bankgilde auf.
Schmuck von Harris Pilton: Für weibl. Spieler mit zuviel Gold, ja.

PvP aus sobald man Ini betritt? Super!


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> und ich habe mir die neue sidewinder von MS gekauft. wäre ich nur 1.50, wie mein sohn, ich käme nicht mal an die vorderen taste - ergo - die maus ist gut - aber nur für leute mit händen wie bratpfannen *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hatte mal vor 5 oder 6 jahren von raptor die rg1 oder wie die sich nannte das ding war geil^^ nur ging iwo beim umzug übern jordan^^


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

MU-HARR-HARR-HARR-HRHRHRHR...

ES LEBT!!! ähh... es LÄD!!, auch, wenn unglaublich langsam...


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Tasche: Nein Danke, hab zwar genug Gold, aber da mache ich mir lieber eine Bankgilde auf.
> Schmuck von Harris Pilton: Für weibl. Spieler mit zuviel Gold, ja.
> 
> PvP aus sobald man Ini betritt? Super!



Der Schmuck is für Leute wie mich die mit ihrer freundin wow zocken ein rotes tuch^^ und ein schwarzesgoldloch^^


----------



## Draxxes (16. Juli 2008)

Spamm = Kick und bann glaub ich?? modi noch da??


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Draxxes schrieb:


> Spamm = Kick und bann glaub ich?? modi noch da??


Die sind doch unsichtbar O.o


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Draxxes schrieb:


> Spamm = Kick und bann glaub ich?? modi noch da??


ich glaub der ist wieder eingeschlafen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich glaub der ist wieder eingeschlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*grins*


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Hoffe das es in 2Std 10min wieder funzt, dann kann ich meinen Trinket-für-Atro-Gruul-Random-Raid starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....

Was ich vor habe? Na einen Gruulraid organisieren mit der Vorraussetzung: Drachenwirbeltrophäe = Mir!


----------



## Draxxes (16. Juli 2008)

Trink mal den Kaffee fertig und blätter bisi nach hinten.^^ ka wer heute da ist und zu guckt


----------



## Maradil (16. Juli 2008)

öhm, dumme Frage, is der Patch etwa draußen ? ^^


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Hoffe das es in 2Std 10min wieder funzt, dann kann ich meinen Trinket-für-Atro-Gruul-Random-Raid starten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


harhar -mitmachundwegwürfel


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> öhm, dumme Frage, is der Patch etwa draußen ? ^^



jaaaaaaaaaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (16. Juli 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Der Schmuck is für Leute wie mich die mit ihrer freundin wow zocken ein rotes tuch^^ und ein schwarzesgoldloch^^



Bin am überlegen mir eventuell erst einmal eine Tasche zu holen...dat ständige Hin-und Hergeschicke nervt einfach nur und 4 Plätze mehr ist doch schonmal recht ordentlich, oder nicht?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ringe werde ich mir auf keinen Fall holen-bin auch in der "glücklichen" Lage Single zu sein, und somit meiner Freundin ingame keine Ringe für mehrere k Gold holen zu müssen *zu Moktheshock schiel*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Öbelix1 (16. Juli 2008)

so jungs bin ma weg binb beim kumpel mit meinem Notebook er hat heute geburstag hab da geschlafen usw...er bewegt sich- ich vermute er wacht gleich auf ^^

bb


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

da fällt mir spontan nur http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3431946/Just_L...aft_Music_Video ein^^


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> harhar -mitmachundwegwürfel



Wie? Wenn ich den Raid auf die Beine stelle und Lead habe?
Natürlich werde ich dann auch den PM haben.


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

cool der patch ist da und ich kann damit nix anfangen weil ich zu hause noch immer kein internet hab

SCHEISS TELEKOM!!!


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Wie? Wenn ich den Raid auf die Beine stelle und Lead habe?
> Natürlich werde ich dann auch den PM haben.


ach, das bist du bei http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3431946/Just_L...aft_Music_Video ^^


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen mir eventuell erst einmal eine Tasche zu holen...dat ständige Hin-und Hergeschicke nervt einfach nur und 4 Plätze mehr ist doch schonmal recht ordentlich, oder nicht?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das is nicht lustig^^ hab gradmal brav (mit hundeblickzwang) das 300er reiten abdrücken dürfen(müssen)^^


----------



## Draxxes (16. Juli 2008)

Neque was ist den das??


----------



## Hérault (16. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> cool der patch ist da und ich kann damit nix anfangen weil ich zu hause noch immer kein internet hab
> 
> SCHEISS TELEKOM!!!



Wie sieht es eigentlich aus von wegen imba-grp?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Draxxes schrieb:


> Neque was ist den das??


ich finds lustig xD


----------



## Hérault (16. Juli 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> das is nicht lustig^^ hab gradmal brav (mit hundeblickzwang) das 300er reiten abdrücken dürfen(müssen)^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wie passend...)


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> ach, das bist du bei http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3431946/Just_L...aft_Music_Video ^^



Naja bin es satt selber random mitzugehen und mich dann mit irgendwelchen anderen Leuten drum prügeln zu müssen...
Teilweise wollen Leute dieses Trinket wo ich mir denke "Wtf, was wollen die damit? Mobs beim Farmen schneller platt machen?".


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


made my day xD


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> cool der patch ist da und ich kann damit nix anfangen weil ich zu hause noch immer kein internet hab
> 
> SCHEISS TELEKOM!!!



0800 3301000 ^^ da helfen sie dir  




nicht weiter^^

mach da seit 7 monaten rum da sagen sie immer nur j"aja is dringlich gemacht"^^


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich aus von wegen imba-grp??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


guck mal im gruppen forum
soweit ich das verstanden hab wird wohl nix draus aber naja drogen und denken passt nicht.


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

guten morgen an alle!! kaffe und kuchen hinstell... wie immer SELBSTBEDIENUNG!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

ich bin gespannt, wer am schnellsten in alle foren spamt, das die server wieder on sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> ich bin gespannt, wer am schnellsten in alle foren spamt, das die server wieder on sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn die Server on sind bin ich nicht mehr hier im Forum :-P...


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

warst ja auchnicht du lahmer hunter gemeint hähähähä


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> 0800 3301000 ^^ da helfen sie dir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na guck mal bei mir im blog da sind 2 teile von telekom drin und die sind wirklich so passiert


----------



## Draxxes (16. Juli 2008)

ja schon ne feine sache. blöd jetzt bin ich 3 min hinterher im Forum muss nachholen.

/push.


----------



## Cyringsoul (16. Juli 2008)

hat noch wer kaffee für mich??? *müdegähn*


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Draxxes schrieb:


> ja schon ne feine sache. blöd jetzt bin ich 3 min hinterher im Forum muss nachholen.
> 
> /push.


/cast vanish
...




... wieso geht der scheiß nit??
achja, das is ja rl -.-


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> hat noch wer kaffee für mich??? *müdegähn*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draxxes (16. Juli 2008)

ne meine ist heute kaputt gegangen suche der mir mal was spendet.


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> hat noch wer kaffee für mich??? *müdegähn*


hab grad frischen kaffee in die runde gestellt und kuchen kannst dir auch nehmen...


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> hat noch wer kaffee für mich??? *müdegähn*


[Große Tasse Kaffee]


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

/target Neque neque
/cast Irreführung
/target Moderator
/cast SPAM


----------



## Draxxes (16. Juli 2008)

Ohne Kaffee und WOW verdammt der morgen ist mal weider zuhart ich glaub ich geh wieder Pennen^^.


----------



## Cyringsoul (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




danke ...*schlürf*

autsch...der war heiß *jömmel*...warum les ich nie das kleingedruckte *mimimimiiiii*


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> /target Neque neque
> /cast Irreführung
> /target Moderator
> /cast SPAM


/cast blenden
/cast vorbereitung
/cast vanish
/spit


----------



## Draxxes (16. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> hab grad frischen kaffee in die runde gestellt und kuchen kannst dir auch nehmen...



sry steh nciht auf Kekse vom tisch dich haben nen komischen nachgeschmack


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

:Þ


----------



## Sonsbecker (16. Juli 2008)

Ist ein full-T6 Char eigentlich besonders gut für Telefonsex geeignet, eben wegen seiner T6 Ausstattung?

Die Frage ist total Off-Topic aber das macht hier ja Mittwochs nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

wem langweilig ist kann sich ja ma http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1882421/world_of_warcraft_dance reinziehn... sehr unterhaltsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## qwerty103 (16. Juli 2008)

moin moin

wann soll den der neue patch rauskommen?


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

/cast Totstellen
/y Verdammt wiederstanden!

Atropoides ist tod


----------



## Sonsbecker (16. Juli 2008)

qwerty103 schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> wann soll den der neue patch rauskommen?



gestern


----------



## Draxxes (16. Juli 2008)

dieses threat hat eigentlcih kein thema die könnten auch ein chat da rein stellen wäre angenehmer


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> na guck mal bei mir im blog da sind 2 teile von telekom drin und die sind wirklich so passiert



also die Telekom 2 hab ich auch schon erlebt^^ nur war der Service mitarbeiter so nett und hat das schloss aufgesägt^^ und ich bekamm dann ne rechnung über 34,13Euro für so ein neues Kästchen^^


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

qwerty103 schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> wann soll den der neue patch rauskommen?


draußen isser, nur server sind off... wann die on sind erfährste HIER


----------



## Cyringsoul (16. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> hab grad frischen kaffee in die runde gestellt und kuchen kannst dir auch nehmen...




wow..kaffee und kuchen ... leckooorrr... jamjam....danke..

liebes Blizz-Team... bitte nun täglich Serverdown....

muahahaha 

(wehe, es flammt nun jemand!!)


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

Draxxes schrieb:


> sry steh nciht auf Kekse vom tisch dich haben nen komischen nachgeschmack


lol willst vielleicht ein kräutergebackenes ei zum frühstück?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayer2007 (16. Juli 2008)

Lawl was eine frage xD
JA!


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> /cast Totstellen
> /y Verdammt wiederstanden!
> 
> Atropoides ist tod


hrhr 


/yell scheiße
*an dot verreck*


----------



## Draxxes (16. Juli 2008)

Wenn du es mir persönlcih machst immer dann^^


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

jemand lust auf ein ratespiel?


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Fang halt an


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

mhm kan leider heute denk ich ent so oft schreiben -.-


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

Draxxes schrieb:


> Wenn du es mir persönlcih machst immer dann^^


das schaff ich gerade noch aber mit mehr als einem ei kann ich nicht dienen... ^^


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Was ist irrsinig cool, sexy und sein nickname ist "neque neque"?


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm kan leider heute denk ich ent so oft schreiben -.-


guten morgen pingumeister ^^


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> guten morgen pingumeister ^^


MOIÄÄÄHN!


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Omg... 149 Beiträge.... 139 in diesem Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Atropoides


rischtisch


----------



## GerriG (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> Was ist irrsinig cool, sexy und sein nickname ist "neque neque"?



Ein homosexueller Frosch?


----------



## Draxxes (16. Juli 2008)

Schade habe mords Hunger bis 4 in der früh Wii gezockt um 20 angefangen *Knacks knacks*
Tut alles weh -.- *Heul*


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

jetzt du


----------



## xemmit14 (16. Juli 2008)

2Tage nurnoch dann endlich Ferien!


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

xemmit14 schrieb:


> 2Tage nurnoch dann endlich Ferien!


dann gz =)


----------



## Cyringsoul (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> Was ist irrsinig cool, sexy und sein nickname ist "neque neque"?




^^ streiche "neque neque" ..setzte "Nastysoul"

ähmm *überleg*..hmm... *grübel*..

ME ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> ^^ streiche "neque neque" ..setzte "Nastysoul"
> 
> ähmm *überleg*..hmm... *grübel*..
> 
> ...


nein, leider falsch, knapp daneben ist auch vorbei


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

xemmit14 schrieb:


> 2Tage nurnoch dann endlich Ferien!


jetzt erst?? hab schon seit ähm... 3 wochen ferien...


----------



## Cyringsoul (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> nein, leider falsch, knapp daneben ist auch vorbei




MIMIMIMIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen,
ich kann mich nicht mehr einloggen! Sind meine Chars gehackt, 
oder liegt das einfach daran, dass ich in der Arbeit kein WoW hab? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Weißwurst mit süßen Senf auf den Tisch stell*

Mahlzeit!

Nein ehrlich das ess ich grad wirklich^-^


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> MIMIMIMIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


Wie war das nochma mit wayne und dem sack reis?


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Dir ist grau zu schrill, du beantwortest die Frage ob du Pizza magst mit "Weiß nicht", du findest Mädchen eckelig und Papst Benedigt ist für dich mit Abstand die coolste Sau der nördlichen Hemisphere... Welche Klasse spielst du?


----------



## xemmit14 (16. Juli 2008)

Ja jetzt erst^^ wohne halt in SH da gibbet erst später ferien^^


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

xemmit14 schrieb:


> 2Tage nurnoch dann endlich Ferien!



Ferien? Kann man das essen?!


----------



## Draxxes (16. Juli 2008)

Verdammt hab vergessen mir Gold zu framen für die big daddy tasche shit blöder twink und sein verzaubern.
*In die Tasche greifen und nur ein Spinnenetzfinden*

Na suppi wieder mal Pleite


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Dir ist grau zu schrill, du beantwortest die Frage ob du Pizza magst mit "Weiß nicht", du findest Mädchen eckelig und Papst Benedigt ist für dich mit Abstand die coolste Sau der nördlichen Hemisphere... Welche Klasse spielst du?


PALAA!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yasei (16. Juli 2008)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> oO...die Blizzmitarbeiter sind alle masochistisch veranlagt??...ja warum sagt mir das denn keiner?



Das wusstest du nicht? Glaubst du wirklich ein Mensch würde Tag für Tag zur Arbeit gehen wo ihn tausende von 

"Kiddie *mimimi* der [Beleidigung] [Spielername] hat mich [geflamed/im Duell besiegt/ andere Belanglosigkeiten] der [Beleidigung][Unmengen Sonderzeichen] Bannt den sofort diesen [Beleidigung][Unmengen Sonderzeichen]. Sonst hetz ich euch [Beleidigung] meinen Vater auf den Hals. Der ist [Anwalt/Polizit/GanXXta] und macht euch [Beleidigung] fertig"-Tickets" erwarten wenn er nicht eine ausgeprägte masochistische Ader hat?

Ach, und guten Morgen zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> guten morgen pingumeister ^^



hallo schattenfrau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na alles klar bei dir?

wan musst einkaufen?^^


----------



## Cyringsoul (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> Wie war das nochma mit wayne und dem sack reis?




äähhmm... nun habsch ja mal überhaupt keinen Plan *fg*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> PALAA!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



!!!!
Du bist


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Ferien? Kann man das essen?!



jop ist bei schüler beliebt^^


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> !!!!
> Du bist


ich will aber nicht *seufz*


----------



## Draxxes (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Dir ist grau zu schrill, du beantwortest die Frage ob du Pizza magst mit "Weiß nicht", du findest Mädchen eckelig und Papst Benedigt ist für dich mit Abstand die coolste Sau der nördlichen Hemisphere... Welche Klasse spielst du?



Willst du es wirklich wissen(glaube nicht das es gibt) also man findet viels in WOW
Aba das ist schon bist schwer zu verdauen


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

aber meinetwegen...

sie können 4dinge in wow... portale, wasser,brot und unfug, was ist gesucht?
EDIT: aber nur letzteres ohne sich 3mal bitten zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> aber meinetwegen...
> 
> sie können 4dinge in wow... portale, wasser,brot und unfug, was ist gesucht?



Magier!!!
BÄM AE BÄM AE


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> ich kann mich nicht mehr einloggen! Sind meine Chars gehackt,
> oder liegt das einfach daran, dass ich in der Arbeit kein WoW hab?
> 
> ...




mhm um diese zeit?^^

sry ich wollte nur mal deine chars anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich ändere das pw dan wieder wen ich zuhause bin...

ach ja guten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyringsoul (16. Juli 2008)

Yasei schrieb:


> Das wusstest du nicht? Glaubst du wirklich ein Mensch würde Tag für Tag zur Arbeit gehen wo ihn tausende von
> 
> "Kiddie *mimimi* der [Beleidigung] [Spielername] hat mich [geflamed/im Duell besiegt/ andere Belanglosigkeiten] der [Beleidigung][Unmengen Sonderzeichen] Bannt den sofort diesen [Beleidigung][Unmengen Sonderzeichen]. Sonst hetz ich euch [Beleidigung] meinen Vater auf den Hals. Der ist [Anwalt/Polizit/GanXXta] und macht euch [Beleidigung] fertig"-Tickets" erwarten wenn er nicht eine ausgeprägte masochistische Ader hat?
> 
> ...




*unnerm Schreibtisch liegt vor lachen* 

Moin Yasei


----------



## Draxxes (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> aber meinetwegen...
> 
> sie können 4dinge in wow... portale, wasser,brot und unfug, was ist gesucht?
> EDIT: aber nur letzteres ohne sich 3mal bitten zu lassen
> ...



ist ne tasse Kaffe noch vorhanden oda hat shadowwomen alles weggetrunken?^^


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Magier!!!
> BÄM AE BÄM AE


das war *bruzzel* *knister* etc... ae kahm an ner anderen stelle vor so viel ich weiß...


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hallo schattenfrau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


heute ma gar nich! bei mir sin alle krank... scheiss wetter halt... brauch nur tee un zwieback un der is daheim lol


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Draxxes schrieb:


> ist ne tasse Kaffe noch vorhanden oda hat shadowwomen alles weggetrunken?^^


[Mittlerweile Kalte Tasse mit Kaffee]


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm um diese zeit?^^
> 
> sry ich wollte nur mal deine chars anschauen
> 
> ...


Aaah sehr gut.. ja wollte heute eh nicht zocken sondern ins Kino.
Hoffe du kannst mit einer 1.7k dps Hexe umgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Draxxes schrieb:


> ist ne tasse Kaffe noch vorhanden oda hat shadowwomen alles weggetrunken?^^




mom schnell


*Sklave der Kaffee kocht hinstell*


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Aaah sehr gut.. ja wollte heute eh nicht zocken sondern ins Kino.
> Hoffe du kannst mit einer 1.7k dps Hexe umgehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draxxes (16. Juli 2008)

Wie es so schön heißt kalter kaffe macht schön in der früh. *In den Spiegel kucken und sich fragen ob ich das ncoh brauche*selbstverleibt**


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mom schnell
> 
> 
> *Sklave der Kaffee kocht hinstell*


wenn du deinen nigger peitscht gehts schneller O.o


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> wenn du deinen nigger peitscht gehts schneller O.o



Nah, bitte nicht solche Ausdrücke


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du sagst es!
Wie ich gestern die ganzen popligen Mages im DPS einfach nur abgezogen habe.. herrlich =)


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

bin ma kurz afk >.<
wat zu futtern holhn


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Aaah sehr gut.. ja wollte heute eh nicht zocken sondern ins Kino.
> Hoffe du kannst mit einer 1.7k dps Hexe umgehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



warum sollte ich das net?

werd warshceinlich am anfang probs mti de rleiste haben aber wird schon^^

oder meinst wegen der agro?^^

was gehst den shcauen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

Draxxes schrieb:


> ist ne tasse Kaffe noch vorhanden oda hat shadowwomen alles weggetrunken?^^
> [/QUOTE
> sry mach gleich neuen und noch n paar nutellabrötchen dazu..


----------



## Cyringsoul (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> wenn du deinen nigger peitscht gehts schneller O.o




DITSCH 

*bösegugg*


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Nah, bitte nicht solche Ausdrücke


Die ironie war genau HIER versteckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draxxes (16. Juli 2008)

Schokolade am Stiel
Erhöht das Kaffee koch tempo um 25%


----------



## qwerty103 (16. Juli 2008)

ich habe so ein gefühl das die Wartungsarbeiten ein bisschen länger werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arikros (16. Juli 2008)

Den kalten Kaffee kannste allein trinken *vom bildschirm wegdreh und auf den fernseher, wo gerade Scrubs läuft guck*


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Du sagst es!
> Wie ich gestern die ganzen popligen Mages im DPS einfach nur abgezogen habe.. herrlich =)



Mages machen auch keinen schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> warum sollte ich das net?
> 
> werd warshceinlich am anfang probs mti de rleiste haben aber wird schon^^
> 
> ...



Hancock, Will Smith ansabbern =)
Ja meine wg. Aggro usw. ;D


----------



## Tr0ll3 (16. Juli 2008)

Kommt Heute der Patch? *unwissend guck*


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

WTF?!

Scrubs läuft...


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Mages machen auch keinen schaden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja der eine war halt mit seinen 1.2k ein "bisschen" unter mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe das geht Donnerstag fröhlich frisch so weiter =)


----------



## yilmo (16. Juli 2008)

Jop 2.4.3


----------



## Cyringsoul (16. Juli 2008)

Tr0ll3 schrieb:


> Kommt Heute der Patch? *unwissend guck*




ähm...JAPP!!


----------



## Draxxes (16. Juli 2008)

Shadow solange es keine Manakekse sind bin letztens mit Hunter wegen einen erstickt. und dann ncoh der Nachgeschmack -.- bääh


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

yilmo schrieb:


> Jop 2.4.3


hab ihn vorher schon raufgedingstelt...^^


----------



## Arikros (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> WTF?!
> 
> Scrubs läuft...



Ja, klar


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

Draxxes schrieb:


> Shadow solange es keine Manakekse sind bin letztens mit Hunter wegen einen erstickt. und dann ncoh der Nachgeschmack -.- bääh


nene keine panik an meinen leckereien is noch niemand erstickt


----------



## Las Fortunas (16. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> und noch n paar nutellabrötchen dazu..


davon nehm ich ich dann auch welche, kaffee hatte ich heute nacht schon genug^^


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Arikros schrieb:


> Ja, klar



Na fast verpasst wegen dem SpamThread D:


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

so, bin wieder da - Flame also wieder auf [ON]
und scrubs läuft doch immer um die uuhrzeit


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Tr0ll3 schrieb:


> Kommt Heute der Patch? *unwissend guck*


ja

@xelyna ach das it der agro pack ich ^^ hab selber nen tank also werd ich auch wissen wie man mit umgeht^^
und ja das hat was damit zu tun

mhm mal schauen vltl gehe ich den auch noch den film schauen am wochenende aber ey

der ist geiler




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja
> 
> @xelyna ach das it der agro pack ich ^^ hab selber nen tank also werd ich auch wissen wie man mit umgeht^^
> und ja das hat was damit zu tun
> ...


O.o spürst du das jiuzu?


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Ah den will ich auch noch sehn!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Äh ja.. das mit der Aggro.. mein Hexchen hält aber weniger aus als son Typ in Plattenschlafanzug ;D


----------



## Draxxes (16. Juli 2008)

So bin mal für paar min wech duschen und so. *freundin aufwecken damit Frühstück auf dem Tisch kommt^^*


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> O.o spürst du das jiuzu?



bester film den ich dieses jahr gesehen hab ohne scheiss dringend empfholen^^


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du mit deinen gammeligen bildern und der guffeligen area 52 hose hrhrhrhr


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ah den will ich auch noch sehn!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne ich meine ich weis wie das geht mti dem antanken lassen und auserdem hab ich ja noch omen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xemmit14 (16. Juli 2008)

http://you.justgotowned.com/


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> bester film den ich dieses jahr gesehen hab ohne scheiss dringend empfholen^^


ja, hatte mir schon überlegt, ihn mir anzuschaun, soll ja ganz net gemacht sein


----------



## xemmit14 (16. Juli 2008)

Die seite is krass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

BETTPFANNENRENNEN!!!!!einseins111elf


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

xemmit14 schrieb:


> http://you.justgotowned.com/


übel xD


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> ja, hatte mir schon überlegt, ihn mir anzuschaun, soll ja ganz net gemacht sein



geh am besten mti einem kumpel arschablachen ohne ende


----------



## N-Gage (16. Juli 2008)

xemmit14 schrieb:


> Die seite is krass
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So der Patch kommt ja heute aber so wie es aussieht kommt nicht das Pferf des kopflosen Reiters oder?


----------



## SunnySun (16. Juli 2008)

man is das langweilig...die server sollten ma wieder schneller oben sein...


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne ich meine ich weis wie das geht mti dem antanken lassen und auserdem hab ich ja noch omen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du kannst antanken lassen wie du willst, nach ein paar Cast's muss ich trotzdem erst mal Pause machen, Seele brechen, weiter casten, Pause machen ^-^


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





das gesicht löl^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> geh am besten mti einem kumpel arschablachen ohne ende


werd ich tuhn xD


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Du kannst antanken lassen wie du willst, nach ein paar Cast's muss ich trotzdem erst mal Pause machen, Seele brechen, weiter casten, Pause machen ^-^




sdr ....^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Du kannst antanken lassen wie du willst, nach ein paar Cast's muss ich trotzdem erst mal Pause machen, Seele brechen, weiter casten, Pause machen ^-^



Du willst uns aber jetzt nicht damit sagen, dass du imba bist oder ? *schnell weg husch* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

LOOOOOL xD


----------



## Arikros (16. Juli 2008)

Draxxes schrieb:


> So bin mal für paar min wech duschen und so. *freundin aufwecken damit Frühstück auf dem Tisch kommt^^*


Zu faul um selbst was zu machen. Mach für sie Frühstück, dann fängt der Tag gut an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Arikros schrieb:


> Zu faul um selbst was zu machen. Mach für sie Frühstück, dann fängt der Tag gut an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


moralprediger O.o erhängt ihn!! einseinself!!!


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




die gesichter einfahc hammer^^


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

Des is ja voll der Mini-Patch oO

Hab mich schon auf mind. 5 Std DL eingestellt oO


Btw. Es gibt russischsprachige Server? Oo


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

Arikros schrieb:


> Zu faul um selbst was zu machen. Mach für sie Frühstück, dann fängt der Tag gut an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das hätt ich auch mal gern ^^


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Du willst uns aber jetzt nicht damit sagen, dass du imba bist oder ? *schnell weg husch*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö nur das ich eine verdammt dämitsch-geile-Aggro-Hexe bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohne SDR überleb ich nich ma Kara! xD


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Arikros schrieb:


> Zu faul um selbst was zu machen. Mach für sie Frühstück, dann fängt der Tag gut an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aufwecken und mti ihr duschen


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Nö nur das ich eine verdammt dämitsch-geile-Aggro-Hexe bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Geil


----------



## Tr0ll3 (16. Juli 2008)

> bester film den ich dieses jahr gesehen hab ohne scheiss dringend empfholen^^


Jup war ich an meinem Geburtstag drin.
Bester Animationsfilm ever!

*qoute*So der Patch kommt ja heute aber so wie es aussieht kommt nicht das Pferf des kopflosen Reiters oder*/quote*
Ist schon Halloween?

Manno ich kann nur eine Sache quoten


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Nö nur das ich eine verdammt dämitsch-geile-Aggro-Hexe bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann caste mit Rang 7 oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Tr0ll3 schrieb:


> Jup war ich an meinem Geburtstag drin.
> Bester Animationsfilm ever!
> 
> *qoute*So der Patch kommt ja heute aber so wie es aussieht kommt nicht das Pferf des kopflosen Reiters oder*/quote*
> ...


dann gz nachträglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GerriG (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> BETTPFANNENRENNEN!!!!!einseins111elf



scrubs ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aufwecken und mti ihr duschen



Nachdem er das Frühstück auf den Tisch gebracht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arikros (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> moralprediger O.o erhängt ihn!! einseinself!!!



AAAAH ! *Brötchen wegschmeiß und schnell weglauf*


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Arikros schrieb:


> AAAAH ! *Brötchen wegschmeiß und schnell weglauf*


MUHARRHARRHARR!!


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

GerriG schrieb:


> scrubs ftw!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



!!!!!!!!!1111einseinseinselfelf1111!!!!!!!

Roboteralptraum:

0000100100020000


----------



## Arikros (16. Juli 2008)

Kennt jemand nen Programm mit dem man sich Bilder erstellen kann, würd gern ne eigene Sig machen?


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

lol mann bringt frühstück an den tisch und dann weiterpenn ^^


----------



## Tr0ll3 (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Btw. Es gibt russischsprachige Server? Oo


Server nicht,aber vllt. Sprachpack


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

SPÜRT MEINEN ZORN!!!


----------



## SunnySun (16. Juli 2008)

das is ja ma ne goile signatur



Ich bin eine Signatur...
ALSO KUCK MICH AN!!
&#729;u&#477;z&#633;&#477;&#623;&#613;&#596;su&#477;&#670;&#596;&#592;u u&#477;&#387;&#633;o&#623; &#647;&#592;&#613; &#647;s&#477;&#305;l &#633;&#477;&#305;&#613; s&#592;p &#633;&#477;&#653;


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Dann caste mit Rang 7 oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bist du verrückt?^-^


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

SunnySun schrieb:


> das is ja ma ne goine signatur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


du musstest sie aber nicht kopieren hehe


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> SPÜRT MEINEN ZORN!!!



Nö!


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Nö!


ok


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> ok



Jop


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Hier: wollte dieses forum schon immer mal um was sinnloseres bereichern, als mich: http://www.myvideo.de/watch/400384/sweat_slugs

PS: hab echt lange gesucht O.o


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

wieder da


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

> Wöchentliche Wartungsarbeiten, 16/07
> An diesem Mittwoch werden erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten vorgenommen, um Patch 2.4.3 aufzuspielen. Alle europäischen Realms werden daher von 3:00 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr (MESZ) nicht erreichbar sein.
> 
> Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis.



Jeah, mein Mage hat tatsächlich eines der letzten 40ger Mounts ^-^


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

irgendjemand hier hat sicher ahnung wie ich mir auch eine signatur machen kann!? will auch will auch will auch!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wieder da


WÄBÄ


----------



## XziTe (16. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen ihr Suppentrullis!

Hi Usc... äh Jenny!

Macht wieder jemand Nudeln? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Jeah, mein Mage hat tatsächlich eines der letzten 40ger Mounts ^-^



Gezett!!


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Bist du verrückt?^-^



Warum ? oO


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> irgendjemand hier hat sicher ahnung wie ich mir auch eine signatur machen kann!? will auch will auch will auch!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was willst du denn drinhaben? =)


----------



## SunnySun (16. Juli 2008)

doch ich kopier aber...weil mir sooooo laaaaangweilig is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arikros (16. Juli 2008)

Suche Programm zum Bilder erstellen.


----------



## SunnySun (16. Juli 2008)

mal dir welche mit paint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Baumknutscher scht frau für gemeinsame mondlichtspaziergänge /wme Mats und tg vorhanden O.o


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Was willst du denn drinhaben? =)


weiss nich irgendein spruch wäre schon cool un ein bildchen bei meinem namen auch... hab i ja au noch immer keines *traurigguck*


----------



## Arikros (16. Juli 2008)

LOL


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Nachdem er das Frühstück auf den Tisch gebracht hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na gut^^


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

guck mal mein titel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> Baumknutscher scht frau für gemeinsame mondlichtspaziergänge /wme Mats und tg vorhanden O.o






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyringsoul (16. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> irgendjemand hier hat sicher ahnung wie ich mir auch eine signatur machen kann!? will auch will auch will auch!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ähm..jetzt gehst du oben rechts auf "Einstellungen" und dann guggst du links .. dort steht dann "Signatur bearbeiten"... draufklixen..reinkritzeln...speichern...fertisch 


so ... oder so ähnlisch war das


----------



## shogoki (16. Juli 2008)

/vote 4 spam theard close :>


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> Baumknutscher scht frau für gemeinsame mondlichtspaziergänge /wme Mats und tg vorhanden O.o


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (16. Juli 2008)

ZOMG OLOL ROFL SERVER DOWN WIR WERDEN ALLE STERBEN OLOL ROFL NOUS L2P KKNB KKTHXBYE LOL ROFL OMG OMFG WTF WTB WTS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111111einself

^
Wenn ihr euch das denkt, keine Angst ist normal

Ja mir ist hart langweillig


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

shogoki schrieb:


> /vote 4 spam theard close :>


Deine Signatur ist mal derbest zu groß.
Mach die mal kleiner.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Jeah, mein Mage hat tatsächlich eines der letzten 40ger Mounts ^-^



es gitb keinen unterschied^^


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

shogoki schrieb:


> /vote 4 spam theard close :>


Signatur zu groß, kann ich auch sagen, ÄÄTSCH!


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

Da sind doch russische Server -.-


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

shogoki schrieb:


> /vote 4 spam theard close :>



hdf und geh raus danke sig zu gross


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Deine Signatur ist mal derbest zu groß.
> Mach die mal kleiner.




Warum soll ich verrückt sein ? oO

Shit falsch gequotet ^^


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> ähm..jetzt gehst du oben rechts auf "Einstellungen" und dann guggst du links .. dort steht dann "Signatur bearbeiten"... draufklixen..reinkritzeln...speichern...fertisch
> 
> 
> so ... oder so ähnlisch war das


oder so ähnlich ^^ und das mit dem bildchen??


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> es gitb keinen unterschied^^


Doch es gibt die Mounts mit 30 und für weniger Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hdf und geh raus danke sig zu gross



!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Da sind doch russische Server -.-


das thema ist uralt, gab mehrere treads dazu etc... http://www.buffed.de/page/1759/user-news/?...w&unid=1297

suFu ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Warum soll ich verrückt sein ? oO
> 
> Shit falsch gequotet ^^


Weil ich doch nich mit einem niedrigeren Rang angreif :O
Das ist ja wie raiden gehen ohne Flask oder Elixier.. oder ein Opfer Hexer der mit Pet rumläuft!^^


----------



## XziTe (16. Juli 2008)

you got owned, owned owned owned

YOUUUU gooot owned, owend owned woneeeeeeeeeeed


yooooooooooooooooouuu got ow.. :X 

Sorry, Ohrwurm!


----------



## Wôlke0310 (16. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Ruven (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Bist du verrückt?^-^



Würd mal eher sagen das iss so gang und gebe oder man iss am Tod selbst schuld!


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> das thema ist uralt, gab mehrere treads dazu etc... http://www.buffed.de/page/1759/user-news/?...w&unid=1297
> 
> suFu ftw
> 
> ...



Sry hatte des nur grad des erste mal gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Net hauen bitte


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Weil ich doch nich mit einem niedrigeren Rang angreif :O
> Das ist ja wie raiden gehen ohne Flask oder Elixier.. oder ein Opfer Hexer der mit Pet rumläuft!^^



*hust* ^^ Hey Flasks und Elixiere sind teuer xD


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> you got owned, owned owned owned
> 
> YOUUUU gooot owned, owend owned woneeeeeeeeeeed
> 
> ...


you got owned, owned owned owned

YOUUUU gooot owned, owend owned owneeeeeeeeeeed
owneeeeeee...
achja, ich auch^^


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen



wolkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee hallo^^


----------



## Petsch (16. Juli 2008)

...  mir nicht ich bin auf Arbeit und schaue mal schnell in der Pause hier rein, mal schauen was für Rofls hier wieder posten und dokumentieren das sie FREI oder URLAUB haben oder es soll ja auch den einen oder anderen Studi oder Arbeitslosen hier geben ... schön weiter schreiben, brauche noch was zum Lachen auf der Arbeit


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> *hust* ^^ Hey Flasks und Elixiere sind teuer xD



Alchemist ftw!


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Sry hatte des nur grad des erste mal gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/cast kopfnuss
/cast vanish
/cast fieser trick
/cast meucheln
/lachen
/spit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aberon (16. Juli 2008)

Habt ihr wenigstens schon alle den Patch geladen, damit ihr nachher nicht noch länger warten müsst?^^


----------



## Wôlke0310 (16. Juli 2008)

Naaaa, alles klar bei euch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyringsoul (16. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> oder so ähnlich ^^ und das mit dem bildchen??




ähm...watt für bildchen meinste denn?  datt Avatarbild oder das Signaturbild?


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> /cast kopfnuss
> /cast vanish
> /cast vieser trick
> /cast meucheln
> ...



Mies...


----------



## Ruven (16. Juli 2008)

huhu wölkchen


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Alchemist ftw!


Kräuterer ftw! =)
Aber vieles hol ich mir auch ausm AH oder der Gildenbank.
Ohne sowas wird man bei uns erst gar nicht SSC oder FDS oder MH mitgenommen ;D


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Aberon schrieb:


> Habt ihr wenigstens schon alle den Patch geladen, damit ihr nachher nicht noch länger warten müsst?^^


soll dasn witz sein?^^


----------



## XziTe (16. Juli 2008)

Petsch schrieb:


> ...  mir nicht ich bin auf Arbeit und schaue mal schnell in der Pause hier rein, mal schauen was für Rofls hier wieder posten und dokumentieren das sie FREI oder URLAUB haben oder es soll ja auch den einen oder anderen Studi oder Arbeitslosen hier geben ... schön weiter schreiben, brauche noch was zum Lachen auf der Arbeit



you got owned, owned owned owned by Arbeitgeber!

Haha bob, fang an bei Mutti zu wohnen, dann kannste dat jeden Mittwoch Früh auch :>

you got OWWWWWNEEEEED, OWNED OWNED OWNEEEEEEED


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Alchemist ftw!



Mats von meinem Nachbar klauen ftw ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Mies...


harrharr


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

Petsch schrieb:


> ...  mir nicht ich bin auf Arbeit und schaue mal schnell in der Pause hier rein, mal schauen was für Rofls hier wieder posten und dokumentieren das sie FREI oder URLAUB haben oder es soll ja auch den einen oder anderen Studi oder Arbeitslosen hier geben ... schön weiter schreiben, brauche noch was zum Lachen auf der Arbeit


du hast die mamas vergessen die zu hause sitzen! ^^


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> /cast kopfnuss
> /cast vanish
> /cast fieser trick
> /cast meucheln
> ...



-.- wie ich das hasse


----------



## joerg1987 (16. Juli 2008)

Ist das eigetnlich mitlerweile der größte thread?


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Sry hatte des nur grad des erste mal gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


war nicht so gemeint *tröst* =)


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> -.- wie ich das hasse



Macht dir nichts drauß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, das sind die Schurken die ständig nach Nerfs für andere Klassen schreien ^^...


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Macht dir nichts drauß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hehe, egtl spiel ich schurke nur als twink ;D


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> du hast die mamas vergessen die zu hause sitzen! ^^



Und die werdenden Mamas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Und die werdenden Mamas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wirst du eine?


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> hehe, egtl spiel ich schurke nur als twink ;D



Dann pose hier nicht so rum mit den Fähigkeiten :-P...


----------



## Wôlke0310 (16. Juli 2008)

Oo  was ist denn heute hier los.. mega voll


----------



## Oimdudla (16. Juli 2008)

Morgeeen, bin wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*kekseundteeauftischstell*


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> wirst du eine?



Jap... hab noch ca. n Monat XD


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> Naaaa, alles klar bei euch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Dann pose hier nicht so rum mit den Fähigkeiten :-P...


aha, da spricht der neid, ich kenne meine atacken wenigstens auswendig xD


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Jap... hab noch ca. n Monat XD


HEYYY; GZ!!


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> HEYYY; GZ!!



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja, jetzt stell dich in die Ecke und schäm dich, du hast ne Schwangere verprügelt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> aha, da spricht der neid, ich kenne meine atacken wenigstens auswendig xD



Keine Angst ich kenne meine auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...
Welcher Neid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


Thema Scrubs:
"Stehst du auf SpeedMetall?"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (16. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> Morgeeen, bin wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




willkommen zurück

*sichschnellkekseundteeschnapp*


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Jap... hab noch ca. n Monat XD


viel spass! bin froh das mein sohn schon 2 is^^


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

joerg1987 schrieb:


> Ist das eigetnlich mitlerweile der größte thread?


Nope!


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Jap... hab noch ca. n Monat XD



GEZETT!


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*indieeckestell*


----------



## XziTe (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> HEYYY; GZ!!



*klapps auf den Hinterkopf geb*

OWEND OWEND OWEND!

Tu ma nich so als ob du davon nichts wüsstest, bist doch der Papa :X


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> viel spass! bin froh das mein sohn schon 2 is^^



Wird n Mädel bei mir... Mein erstes Kind, mal sehen was auf mich zukommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyringsoul (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Jap... hab noch ca. n Monat XD



ui ..dickes Gratz... was wird dich denn nun künftig tierisch nerven?...nen kleener bub, der dir alles kaputt macht oder nen kleenes mädel, das papa um den finger wickelt und gegen dich ausspielt?

*fg*


----------



## Wôlke0310 (16. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich weiß nicht woran es liegt..vielleicht am    aber ich kauf dir das  nicht ab :>


----------



## Oimdudla (16. Juli 2008)

HEUT BEKOMM ICH MEINE S4 HANDSCHUHE MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> *klapps auf den Hinterkopf geb*
> 
> OWEND OWEND OWEND!
> 
> Tu ma nich so als ob du davon nichts wüsstest, bist doch der Papa :X


scheiße, wer hat dir das veraten??
http://you.justgotowned.com/


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> *klapps auf den Hinterkopf geb*
> 
> OWEND OWEND OWEND!
> 
> Tu ma nich so als ob du davon nichts wüsstest, bist doch der Papa :X



DA hat mein Ehemann aber was gegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich wüsste glaub ich auch davon


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (16. Juli 2008)

viel spaß mit dem kind^^

*mich in das gespräch einmisch*


----------



## Lea1978 (16. Juli 2008)

Mein Gott!
Man liest grad Seite 693 und grad fertig gibts schon 694..
Man merkt, es ist Ferien/Urlaubszeit.
Na ja ich muss noch ne Woche dann *VIVA ESPANA*


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> ui ..dickes Gratz... was wird dich denn nun künftig tierisch nerven?...nen kleener bub, der dir alles kaputt macht oder nen kleenes mädel, das papa um den finger wickelt und gegen dich ausspielt?
> 
> *fg*


xD


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Wird n Mädel bei mir... Mein erstes Kind, mal sehen was auf mich zukommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


süß die ersten monate sind die schlimmsten weil du dich total umstellen musst aber das wird schon!! 
und schon einen namen ausgesucht??


----------



## XziTe (16. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> HEUT BEKOMM ICH MEINE S4 HANDSCHUHE MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Erst?....

Hab 2,4k Arenapunkte rumgammeln, will mir aber Hose oder Brust nicht holen, sondern s3 oder s4 mainhand :x


----------



## Eisblut83 (16. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen,

ich sitze noch im Büro und saufe Kaffee wie n blöde^^

Noch stören mich die Wartungsarbeiten nicht, fange Freitag ( endlich ) wieder mit WoW an, nach 2 Monatiger Pause =)

Freue mich schon auf viele gute Abenteuer


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> DA hat mein Ehemann aber was gegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


=)


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> ui ..dickes Gratz... was wird dich denn nun künftig tierisch nerven?...nen kleener bub, der dir alles kaputt macht oder nen kleenes mädel, das papa um den finger wickelt und gegen dich ausspielt?
> 
> *fg*



Das Mädel... aber die macht das jetzt schon so, tritt mich hin wos weh tut, aber wehe Papa ist daheim, dann ist se lieb wie sonstwas... -.-


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Lea1978 schrieb:


> Mein Gott!
> Man liest grad Seite 693 und grad fertig gibts schon 694..
> Man merkt, es ist Ferien/Urlaubszeit.
> Na ja ich muss noch ne Woche dann *VIVA ESPANA*



Falsch, da sist hier bei jedem Patch so....


----------



## Manitu2007 (16. Juli 2008)

Morgen ihr lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,

hoffe habt alle n schönen tag und freut euch auch alle so über den Patch wie ich ^^.

Ach ja wer mag Metbrötchen?

*Kanne Kaffee und Mettbrötchen hinstell*

Ich werd erstmal ausgiebig frühstücken biss denn Leute


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> süß die ersten monate sind die schlimmsten weil du dich total umstellen musst aber das wird schon!!
> und schon einen namen ausgesucht??



Wenn der Standesbeamte nix dagegen sagt wirds ne Kim


----------



## XziTe (16. Juli 2008)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Morgen ihr lieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*zupack*

*alles einsteck*

*vanish*


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (16. Juli 2008)

patch is schon installiert^^


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Wenn der Standesbeamte nix dagegen sagt wirds ne Kim


süüüß =D


----------



## Cyringsoul (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Das Mädel... aber die macht das jetzt schon so, tritt mich hin wos weh tut, aber wehe Papa ist daheim, dann ist se lieb wie sonstwas... -.-



hrhr...das ist jetzt aber noch alles harmlos...warte mal bis die göre 7 ist...oOo... glaub mir .. ab da wirds schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Und die werdenden Mamas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gz^^


RUVEN wolkchen schreibt was und du postest was und wen ich was schreibe ignorierst mich tz -.-

und nein sit erst der 2t grösste


----------



## Oimdudla (16. Juli 2008)

hmm hab mal ne frage!

also ich bin ein ice mage fürs pvp und hab gerade den S1 Gladi Mainhand (Dagger) und S3 Buchbanddingens
jetzt sagen mir manche ich soll s2 dagger holen und manche s2 stab...what shall i do? xD


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Wenn der Standesbeamte nix dagegen sagt wirds ne Kim


wieso sollte er?


----------



## XziTe (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> süüüß =D



Du sollst nicht weich werden!
Gebot Nummero 11!

*klapps auf den Hinterkopp geb*


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> hmm hab mal ne frage!
> 
> also ich bin ein ice mage fürs pvp und hab gerade den S1 Gladi Mainhand (Dagger) und S3 Buchbanddingens
> jetzt sagen mir manche ich soll s2 dagger holen und manche s2 stab...what shall i do? xD


what shall we do with the drunken sailor...


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> hmm hab mal ne frage!
> 
> also ich bin ein ice mage fürs pvp und hab gerade den S1 Gladi Mainhand (Dagger) und S3 Buchbanddingens
> jetzt sagen mir manche ich soll s2 dagger holen und manche s2 stab...what shall i do? xD



kP..


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> Du sollst nicht weich werden!
> Gebot Nummero 11!
> 
> *klapps auf den Hinterkopp geb*


verzeihung *strammsteh*


----------



## XziTe (16. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> hmm hab mal ne frage!
> 
> also ich bin ein ice mage fürs pvp und hab gerade den S1 Gladi Mainhand (Dagger) und S3 Buchbanddingens
> jetzt sagen mir manche ich soll s2 dagger holen und manche s2 stab...what shall i do? xD



mage? Stab!


----------



## Arikros (16. Juli 2008)

Was esst ihr gerade so?


----------



## Wôlke0310 (16. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> hmm hab mal ne frage!
> 
> also ich bin ein ice mage fürs pvp und hab gerade den S1 Gladi Mainhand (Dagger) und S3 Buchbanddingens
> jetzt sagen mir manche ich soll s2 dagger holen und manche s2 stab...what shall i do? xD



also der stab hat mehr style :>


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Arikros schrieb:


> Was esst ihr gerade so?


nix


----------



## Cyringsoul (16. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> hmm hab mal ne frage!
> 
> also ich bin ein ice mage fürs pvp und hab gerade den S1 Gladi Mainhand (Dagger) und S3 Buchbanddingens
> jetzt sagen mir manche ich soll s2 dagger holen und manche s2 stab...what shall i do? xD




^^ account kündigen... dann haste ein prob weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



joar sorry.. wollt auch  mal was doofes schreiben ..ingame darf ich ja nisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> what shall we do with the drunken sailor...



Put him in the bed with the captains daughter,
Early in the morning!


----------



## XziTe (16. Juli 2008)

Arikros schrieb:


> Was esst ihr gerade so?



Hatte noch en paar Konserven vom letzten Jahr im Keller, Oma ist doch von uns gegangen!


----------



## Oimdudla (16. Juli 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> mage? Stab!


because?


----------



## Elito (16. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> hmm hab mal ne frage!
> 
> also ich bin ein ice mage fürs pvp und hab gerade den S1 Gladi Mainhand (Dagger) und S3 Buchbanddingens
> jetzt sagen mir manche ich soll s2 dagger holen und manche s2 stab...what shall i do? xD





musst halt die stats vergleichen


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> because?



Weil, DARUM!


----------



## XziTe (16. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> because?



critical striking, stylebonus, dagger only 4 wl :x


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> wieso sollte er?




Naja, ist nicht eindeutig (für manche -.-) ob das ein Mädchenname oder ein Jungenname ist... da machen die wohl gern nen Tertz drum


----------



## joerg1987 (16. Juli 2008)

Ich komm nicht hinterher mitn lesen =(((


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Put him in the bed with the captains daughter,
> Early in the morning!


dangö


----------



## Oimdudla (16. Juli 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> critical striking, stylebonus, dagger only 4 wl :x


Ice Mage..crit? Oo


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

joerg1987 schrieb:


> Ich komm nicht hinterher mitn lesen =(((


dann lass es doch^^


----------



## Wôlke0310 (16. Juli 2008)

@ Elito

Geile Sig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

Arikros schrieb:


> Was esst ihr gerade so?




Den Patch^^ und mein 2. Frühstück...


----------



## XziTe (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Naja, ist nicht eindeutig (für manche -.-) ob das ein Mädchenname oder ein Jungenname ist... da machen die wohl gern nen Tertz drum



Kim Possible, meine Lieblingsserie, hab alle Staffeln auf Kasette 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Arikros (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> dann lass es doch^^


LOL, genau! ^^


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Naja, ist nicht eindeutig (für manche -.-) ob das ein Mädchenname oder ein Jungenname ist... da machen die wohl gern nen Tertz drum


omg das is doch irre kim is n name den beide haben können is ja eigentlich von kimberly die abk


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> because?



scheis auf stab da du s3 buchband hast lohnt sich (von den stats her) s2 schwert


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

Haha, Elito braucht ne neue Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aberon (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und nein sit erst der 2t grösste


Welcher is der größte?
*interessiert ausseh*


----------



## joerg1987 (16. Juli 2008)

nein, so toll hier xxD


----------



## Trayci (16. Juli 2008)

ab wann kann man den Patch denn saugen über den Blizz updater?


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Haha, Elito braucht ne neue Sig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> Kim Possible, meine Lieblingsserie, hab alle Staffeln auf Kasette
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Alle? och mir fehlt die neuste^^


----------



## XziTe (16. Juli 2008)

Aberon schrieb:


> Welcher is der größte?
> *interessiert ausseh*



Neque neque seiner :X


----------



## Oimdudla (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> scheis auf stab da du s3 buchband hast lohnt sich (von den stats her) s2 schwert


VERDAMMT NOCHMAL! XD
JEDER SAGT MIR WAS ANDERES ICH ZIEH EINFACH GAR NIX AN! XD


----------



## YasoNRX (16. Juli 2008)

Nice for You


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> VERDAMMT NOCHMAL! XD
> JEDER SAGT MIR WAS ANDERES ICH ZIEH EINFACH GAR NIX AN! XD



Unbewaffnet is immer noch das beste^^


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Aberon schrieb:


> Welcher is der größte?
> *interessiert ausseh*



nachtschwärmer im gott und die welt


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> omg das is doch irre kim is n name den beide haben können is ja eigentlich von kimberly die abk



Ja, zur not steigen wir auch auf Kimberly um... auch wenn ich lieber die kürzere Version hätte... Naja, mal sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XziTe (16. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> VERDAMMT NOCHMAL! XD
> JEDER SAGT MIR WAS ANDERES ICH ZIEH EINFACH GAR NIX AN! XD



dann nimm den crapdagger, bob


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

omg ich will nicht wissen, welcher größer ist, ihr perverslinge pfff


----------



## SunnySun (16. Juli 2008)

hab den patch schon seit 7.30h unten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (16. Juli 2008)

*verwirrtbin* 
zu viel informationen...o.O!
*explodier*


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> VERDAMMT NOCHMAL! XD
> JEDER SAGT MIR WAS ANDERES ICH ZIEH EINFACH GAR NIX AN! XD



wen du die STATS BERèCKSICHTIGST dan wirst selber auf die idee kommen das s2 und s3 besser ist -.- also schwert und buch

hättest s3 buch net hätt ich auch stab gesagt


----------



## Aberon (16. Juli 2008)

Trayci schrieb:


> ab wann kann man den Patch denn saugen über den Blizz updater?


Kannst schon.
Ich hab ihn auch schon drauf^^


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> *verwirrtbin*
> zu viel informationen...o.O!
> *explodier*


*bluutlacheaufputz*


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

SunnySun schrieb:


> hab den patch schon seit 7.30h unten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei mir gehts nur noch 7 Minuten (aber ohne scheiss blizzard patcher harr harr^^


----------



## XziTe (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> omg ich will nicht wissen, welcher größer ist, ihr perversilinge pfff


Sie haben sich für das zu interessieren was ich meine!
Gebot Nummero 12!

STILLGESTANDEN VERDAAAAAMMTTT !!!!!!!


----------



## Aberon (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nachtschwärmer im gott und die welt


Dankööö...


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> Sie haben sich für das zu interessieren was ich meine!
> Gebot Nummero 12!
> 
> STILLGESTANDEN VERDAAAAAMMTTT !!!!!!!



Nö!


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

wolke wie gehts dir den?^^

jenny was mti dir los?


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> Sie haben sich für das zu interessieren was ich meine!
> Gebot Nummero 12!
> 
> STILLGESTANDEN VERDAAAAAMMTTT !!!!!!!


*zusammenzuck*


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> Kim Possible, meine Lieblingsserie, hab alle Staffeln auf Kasette
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich hab mir den Namen für meine Tochter schon vor *rechne* ca. 11 Jahren ausgesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da gabs die Possible noch gar net *hrhr*


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> Sie haben sich für das zu interessieren was ich meine!
> Gebot Nummero 12!
> 
> STILLGESTANDEN VERDAAAAAMMTTT !!!!!!!


*zusammenzuck*


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Ja, zur not steigen wir auch auf Kimberly um... auch wenn ich lieber die kürzere Version hätte... Naja, mal sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kimberly als name in der urkunde und kim als rufname... bei meinem sohn kann man beim namen nix falsch verstehn is n kleener kevin..


----------



## Oimdudla (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hättest s3 buch net hätt ich auch stab gesagt


wieso? ^^


----------



## XziTe (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Nö!



Rede ich mit dir Mr. Skylinerückblende?


----------



## YasoNRX (16. Juli 2008)

Das einzigste was hier nicht NoRmAl ist ist das ca 20 leute zur selben seit einen Post hinzufügen Oo

Edit..oO auch wenns keins war^^


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> Rede ich mit dir Mr. Skylinerückblende?



Jetzt schon...


----------



## Outrager (16. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> hmm hab mal ne frage!
> 
> also ich bin ein ice mage fürs pvp und hab gerade den S1 Gladi Mainhand (Dagger) und S3 Buchbanddingens
> jetzt sagen mir manche ich soll s2 dagger holen und manche s2 stab...what shall i do? xD


1h + Offhand Item!
1h Dolch; +27 HP, +18 Int, +225 dmg
+ OH Item; +27 HP, +19 Int, +33 dmg
1h + OH = +54 HP, +37 Int, +258 dmg

2h Stab = +55 HP, +42 Int, +225 dmg

gemäss S2-Zeugs und Adam Riese  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aberon (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Ich hab mir den Namen für meine Tochter schon vor *rechne* ca. 11 Jahren ausgesucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lange Schwangerschaft...


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Ich hab mir den Namen für meine Tochter schon vor *rechne* ca. 11 Jahren ausgesucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie überlebten die dass?^^ (scherz bei seite *scheib schieb*)


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Gott ist mir langweilig.. *ins Hexer Forum saus*


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht woran es liegt..vielleicht am    aber ich kauf dir das  nicht ab :>


schonmal was ausgerrenkt gehabt???
dann weisst du wies tut
darf mir die woche noch schmerztabletten rein ziehen dann seh ich ja weiter


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> kimberly als name in der urkunde und kim als rufname... bei meinem sohn kann man beim namen nix falsch verstehn is n kleener kevin..




Joa da kann man nix falsch verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XziTe (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Jetzt schon...



Von Gammelhuntern wie die bekommen wir immer aufs maul!

*Kolben auspack*
*Ärmel hochkrempel*


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

SInd die server heute auch bis 11 Uhr down?


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> Von Gammelhuntern wie die bekommen wir immer aufs maul!
> 
> *Kolben auspack*
> *Ärmel hochkrempel*







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber sicher doch...

*Fallenstell**Medallion anleg*


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

Aberon schrieb:


> Lange Schwangerschaft...



rofl... nene mit 14 hab ich irgendwann beschlossen, dass meine Tochter mal Kim heißen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (16. Juli 2008)

So ich bin draussen iss mir zu voll!!!
Wenn watt iss pm XD


----------



## Oimdudla (16. Juli 2008)

na gut ich hab meine entscheidung gefällt...ich hol mir S2 1h! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nebenbei s4 handschuhe hihihihihhi


----------



## XziTe (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> rofl... nene mit 14 hab ich irgendwann beschlossen, dass meine Tochter mal Kim heißen wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



25? Ne WoW-Rentnerin!


----------



## Wôlke0310 (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wolke wie gehts dir den?^^
> 
> jenny was mti dir los?



an sich gut, aber ich verusche verzweifelt hier mitzukommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aberon (16. Juli 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> Von Gammelhuntern wie die bekommen wir immer aufs maul!
> 
> *Kolben auspack*
> *Ärmel hochkrempel*


Du weißt schon, dass sich das sehr zweideutig anhört oder? xD


----------



## iReap (16. Juli 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> SInd die server heute auch bis 11 Uhr down?




ja, warum sollten sie nicht bis 11 uhr down sein


----------



## YasoNRX (16. Juli 2008)

ôO mit 14 schon , war ne frühe heirat nicht war 

PS ich weiss immer noch nicht wie man zitiert sry


----------



## XziTe (16. Juli 2008)

Aberon schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass sich das sehr zweideutig anhört oder? xD



Versautes Weibsvolk -.-


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> wieso? ^^



weil s3 buch vom wert her höher als der stab ist buch s3 stab s2 s2 SCHEISE s3 GUT^^


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> 25? Ne WoW-Rentnerin!



Soooooo alt is des auch noch net... Selbst für WoW


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

iReap schrieb:


> ja, warum sollten sie nicht bis 11 uhr down sein



Mann weiss nie, bei den Amis war er ja auch länger down!


----------



## Slavery (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Gott ist mir langweilig.. *ins Hexer Forum saus*




Hey Xely, mir gehts genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is noch jemand am start? Pingu-technisch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iReap (16. Juli 2008)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> ôO mit 14 schon , war ne frühe heirat nicht war
> 
> PS ich weiss immer noch nicht wie man zitiert sry



Unten rechts bei dem Post, den du zitieren willst steht "Antworten". Da einfach draufklicken


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> ôO mit 14 schon , war ne frühe heirat nicht war
> 
> PS ich weiss immer noch nicht wie man zitiert sry




Muss man für ein Kind bzw für das Aussuchen eines Namens für ein Kind schon verheiratet sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XziTe (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Soooooo alt is des auch noch net... Selbst für WoW



Papa sagt immer ab 25 ist jede Frau n Wegwerfprodukt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*vanish*


----------



## Oimdudla (16. Juli 2008)

btw: die stats da in der sig mitm Craeve sind mit PvE equip also nicht wundern xD


----------



## Arikros (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Soooooo alt is des auch noch net... Selbst für WoW


Jemand aus meiner Gilde der is 39


----------



## YasoNRX (16. Juli 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> Mann weiss nie, bei den Amis war er ja auch länger down!


 ah geht doch letzens ging nicht ist nur nen Test also nichts mehr schreiben hier ^^


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> ôO mit 14 schon , war ne frühe heirat nicht war
> 
> PS ich weiss immer noch nicht wie man zitiert sry


war auch früh verheiratet und mama...

rechts unter dem kommentar steht irgendwo ein button mit zitat->draufklicken und auf antworten


----------



## iReap (16. Juli 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> Mann weiss nie, bei den Amis war er ja auch länger down!



OMG!!!111einself die server sind vll eine Stunde länger down! (Weltuntergang)

/ironie off


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> Papa sagt immer ab 25 ist jede Frau n Wegwerfprodukt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Pft dein Papa hat keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyringsoul (16. Juli 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> 25? Ne WoW-Rentnerin!



oO... du nennst ne 25 jährige WoW-Rentnerin??

watt bin ich dann?... die Tote des Forums? 

oO


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

iReap schrieb:


> OMG!!!111einself die server sind vll eine Stunde länger down! (Weltuntergang)
> 
> /ironie off



Ich frag ja nur, weil ich meinen Tag einplanen muss wass ich wann mache^^


----------



## Oimdudla (16. Juli 2008)

Seite 700 yea xD


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Pft dein Papa hat keine Ahnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 /sign


----------



## XziTe (16. Juli 2008)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> oO... du nennst ne 25 jährige WoW-Rentnerin??
> 
> watt bin ich dann?... die Tote des Forums?
> 
> oO



Du bist die Unbekannte namens Uschi (wink @ Jenny)


----------



## YasoNRX (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Pft dein Papa hat keine Ahnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


haha^^


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (16. Juli 2008)

Seite 700 gogo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (16. Juli 2008)

700! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

!


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> 700!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Klatsch*


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> oO... du nennst ne 25 jährige WoW-Rentnerin??
> 
> *watt bin ich dann?... die Tote des Forums? *
> 
> oO




Jetzt musste ich mich erst mal wieder unterm Schreibtisch vorholen... *immernoch wegschmeiß*


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (16. Juli 2008)

./Dance


----------



## turalya (16. Juli 2008)

Moin an alle

mann sind wieder alle hier
is der Pinguin herrscher auch da?^^


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juli 2008)

Ihr habt ja ganz schön "böse" Themen heute morgen!^ 

Nein! 25 ist auch für Wow noch nicht alt! Und Spieler bis 39 und manchmal darüber sind auch öfter anzutreffen!

Warum sie nicht auffallen? Weil sie nie den Handelschannel vollspammen! ;-)

Ach ja:

*Moin moin!*


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

[An dieser Stelle könnte IHRE Werbung Stehen!]


----------



## XziTe (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> /sign



Was hab ich dir gesagt?

Hintergehe niemals deinen Befehlsgebenden!

*Koppnuss*

Regel Numero 13!


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

[An dieser Stelle könnte IHRE Werbung Stehen!]


----------



## iReap (16. Juli 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> Ich frag ja nur, weil ich meinen Tag einplanen muss wass ich wann mache^^



Hahaha   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also von 11 Uhr bis 13 Uhr zock ich WoW. Dann bestell ich mir ne Pizza. und dann geh ich vll mal raus...


----------



## YasoNRX (16. Juli 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> Ich frag ja nur, weil ich meinen Tag einplanen muss wass ich wann mache^^


setze mal einfach son gerücht in die welt^^ das du zb 1std pc darfst und das zur bestimmten zeiten =von eltern bestimmt"  ^^ net böse werden^^


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> Was hab ich dir gesagt?
> 
> Hintergehe niemals deinen Befehlsgebenden!
> 
> ...


verzeiht mir, meisterin...


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> [An dieser Stelle könnte IHRE Werbung Stehen!]



Jaja ich will ich will... aber was?^^


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> [An dieser Stelle könnte IHRE Werbung Stehen!]


Du hast auch keine ideen mehr wa? *g*


----------



## Arikros (16. Juli 2008)

Juhu, hab mich auf Seite 700 verewigt !


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja ganz schön "böse" Themen heute morgen!^
> 
> Nein! 25 ist auch für Wow noch nicht alt! Und Spieler bis 39 und manchmal darüber sind auch öfter anzutreffen!
> 
> ...



Das erklärt natürlich einiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XziTe (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> verzeiht mir, meisterin...



Grmpf!

Stelle niemals mein Geschlecht in Frage!

Regel Numero 14!


----------



## Oimdudla (16. Juli 2008)

iReap schrieb:


> Dann bestell ich mir ne Pizza. und dann geh ich vll mal raus...


wie isses denn so.....dra...draußen??


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> Du hast auch keine ideen mehr wa? *g*


ja, war ein versehen, das er 2ma gepostet hat :-/


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Hi Fans!

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle meine ganze Familie Grüßen...
Oo SPAM!!!


----------



## Wôlke0310 (16. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> wie isses denn so.....dra...draußen??



kalt und regnerisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> ja, war ein versehen, das er 2ma gepostet hat :-/



achso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> Grmpf!
> 
> Stelle niemals mein Geschlecht in Frage!
> 
> Regel Numero 14!


langsam hab ich aber die shcnauze voll... lmaa -.-
/kill XziTe


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> setze mal einfach son gerücht in die welt^^ das du zb 1std pc darfst und das zur bestimmten zeiten =von eltern bestimmt"  ^^ net böse werden^^



Nee, nee, so schlimm ises nicht^^ Aber ich will noch Tennis spielen gehen und so weiter^^


----------



## Oimdudla (16. Juli 2008)

SPAM? nee stimmt doch gar net
*spam*
hihihihi
*davonrenn*


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (16. Juli 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> kalt und regnerisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei mir is es Sonnig

....hamburg...


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Hi Fans!
> 
> Ich möchte an dieser Stelle meine ganze Familie Grüßen...
> Oo SPAM!!!




Und ich meine Eltern, und ganz besonders meine Mama und meinen Papa XD


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> an sich gut, aber ich verusche verzweifelt hier mitzukommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geht mir genau so -.-


----------



## YasoNRX (16. Juli 2008)

Arikros schrieb:


> Juhu, hab mich auf Seite 700 verewigt !


wieso kommt als zitat was anderes raus ?dein edit ?


----------



## turalya (16. Juli 2008)

hehe die rentner gimps^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die kennt ja auch nich jeder oder? wer kennt die?
he letzte woche warens nur 600 seiten xD


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> wie isses denn so.....dra...draußen??


sonne sonne sonne! bei uns zumindest..


----------



## XziTe (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> langsam hab ich aber die shcnauze voll... lmaa -.-
> /kill XziTe






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (16. Juli 2008)

meine eltern haben mir mal von ... dra...draußen erzählt...es hört sich alles so mystisch an!
gibt es das wirklich?


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Und ich meine Eltern, und ganz besonders meine Mama und meinen Papa XD


und ich brauche gooooold, gebt mir gooooold!!


----------



## Arikros (16. Juli 2008)

Schaltet mal auf MTV


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> und ich brauche gooooold, gebt mir gooooold!!



Nö!


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*pff* das ändert nichts an meinem vorhaben, ich lass mich nicht dauernd herumschubsen *schmoll*


----------



## iReap (16. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> wie isses denn so.....dra...draußen??



Jaa ich hab mich draußen auch lange nicht mehr blicken lassen. Seint es WoW gibt hat sich einiges Verändert. Bei den Benzinpreisen fang ich erst mal gar nicht an. Gerade haben wir glaub ich schönes wetter. Ich weiß aber nicht so genau, in meinem Keller sieht man das nicht so gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Nö!


DOOOOOOOCH


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> *pff* das ändert nichts an meinem vorhaben, ich lass mich nicht dauernd herumschubsen *schmoll*



KILL THE GNOME!!!!!


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> KILL THE GNOME!!!!!


gute idee


----------



## Cyringsoul (16. Juli 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> Du bist die Unbekannte namens Uschi (wink @ Jenny)




NENN MICH NICHT USCHI...WIE OFT MUSS ICH DAS NOCH SAGEN ... Ich heiße Attinuvielle...ähm... Nastysoul




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.... gleich hole ich HORST


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

iReap schrieb:


> Jaa ich hab mich draußen auch lange nicht mehr blicken lassen. Seint es WoW gibt hat sich einiges Verändert. Bei den Benzinpreisen fang ich erst mal gar nicht an. Gerade haben wir glaub ich schönes wetter. Ich weiß aber nicht so genau, in meinem Keller sieht man das nicht so gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Musst aufpassen beim Fenster öffnen, man kann die Helligkeit nicht einstellen!!!!! Nicht vergessen!


----------



## YasoNRX (16. Juli 2008)

Arikros schrieb:


> Schaltet mal auf MTV


was bitte ist auf Mtv ? ??? ????


----------



## XziTe (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> *pff* das ändert nichts an meinem vorhaben, ich lass mich nicht dauernd herumschubsen *schmoll*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Glücksbärchischlafanzug anzieh*
*Teddebär untern Arm nehm*
*zu dir tappelt*
*hundeblick aufsetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*Hand reich*


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

/invite atropoides
/target XziTe
/kill XziTe


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

Hmm... wieso ist der Patch bei mir 25 MB gross und bei jemandem anderen 28^^

(ja mir is langweilig, da fragt man sich über alles^^)


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (16. Juli 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich heil dich  ^^


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> /invite atropoides
> /target XziTe
> /kill XziTe



/sign


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




SÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜß


----------



## XziTe (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> /invite atropoides
> /target XziTe
> /kill XziTe



vanish


----------



## Wôlke0310 (16. Juli 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oooh, wie süüß :>


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> ich heil dich  ^^



/target Bonsai
/cast Einschüchterung
/petattack
/cast Vipernbiss


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Beglückwünscht mich, ich geh jetzt meinen Urlaub beantragen =)


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> vanish


*unsichtbarkeit entdecken anschmeiß*


----------



## Manitu2007 (16. Juli 2008)

geht es euch auch so leute?

frei haben kann manchmal n Fluch sein, da wartet man sehnsüchtig darauf dass man seinen twink reiten beibringen kann und die zeit vergeht einfach nicht.

Naja wie auch immer ich zieh mir jetzt alle Scrubs folgen der ersten staffel rein ^^


----------



## Stajer (16. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> wie isses denn so.....dra...draußen??




*lol*


----------



## XziTe (16. Juli 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> oooh, wie süüß :>



Ja fehlt nur noch der Schnuller in der Gusche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> /target Bonsai
> /cast Einschüchterung
> /petattack
> /cast Vipernbiss


/sign


----------



## Arikros (16. Juli 2008)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> was bitte ist auf Mtv ? ??? ????


WAR ein cooler Song.


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juli 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hauptsache du hast den Pvp an, wer Murlocs und Tauren gekillt hat läßt sich von sowas auch nicht beeindrucken!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Beglückwünscht mich, ich geh jetzt meinen Urlaub beantragen =)



GEZETT!!


----------



## Oimdudla (16. Juli 2008)

hahaha 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=P562Nllw-6o&feature=related 
xD


----------



## Wôlke0310 (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Beglückwünscht mich, ich geh jetzt meinen Urlaub beantragen =)



GLÜCKWUNSCH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iReap (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Musst aufpassen beim Fenster öffnen, man kann die Helligkeit nicht einstellen!!!!! Nicht vergessen!



Ok danke =)
ich hab extra mal meine Sonnenbrille ausgepackt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> /target Bonsai
> /cast Einschüchterung
> /petattack
> /cast Vipernbiss



/cast feuerelementar


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> /cast feuerelementar



*Falle leg*


----------



## iReap (16. Juli 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> GLÜCKWUNSCH
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin fertig mit der Schule!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur noch Abschlussfeier am Freitag.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (16. Juli 2008)

iReap schrieb:


> Ok danke =)
> ich hab extra mal meine Sonnenbrille ausgepackt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wieso hast du eine Sonnenbrille wenn du nicht raus gehst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> /cast feuerelementar


/vanish
/blenden auf ele
/kill Bonsai


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> /cast Totstellen




Also ihr vermisst WoW schon heftigst oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> wieso hast du eine Sonnenbrille wenn du nicht raus gehst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Zum Fenster öffnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> /cast Totstellen



/cast instant Kettenblitz


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Also ihr vermisst WoW schon heftigst oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


NÖÖÖÖÖ!!


----------



## YasoNRX (16. Juli 2008)

Ihr scheint gutes wetter zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei mir siehts aus obs regnen wird und das schon seit ner woche und es hat nicht einmal geregnet und trotzdem versteckt sich die sonne hinter son mist wolke


----------



## Manitu2007 (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> gute idee




dann beiß ich dir kräftig in die Vade und trete dir ins Schienenbein und bewerf dich mit Wattebällchen bis du Blutest ^^


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> /cast instant Kettenblitz


muhahaha kannste nicht!!


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> /vanish
> /blenden auf ele
> /kill Bonsai




soso...immer auf die heiler? hilft mir mal jemand??


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:
			
		

> Also ihr vermisst WoW schon heftigst oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nö, macht aber Spaß son Müll zu schreiben oO, wieso auch immer...


----------



## Wôlke0310 (16. Juli 2008)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> Ihr scheint gutes wetter zu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



eehh, nix gegen wolken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> dann beiß ich dir kräftig in die Vade und trete dir ins Schienenbein und bewerf dich mit Wattebällchen bis du Blutest ^^


muhaha, bi gegen wattebälle immun!!


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> muhahaha kannste nicht!!




Kla kann ich das...


----------



## YasoNRX (16. Juli 2008)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> dann beiß ich dir kräftig in die Vade und trete dir ins Schienenbein und bewerf dich mit Wattebällchen bis du Blutest ^^


dafür müsstest du erst finden ich gib dir eben die adresse


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

natsu warum?

bin halt nicht so ganz schnell heut im schreiben
weil hab heut keine so tolle rechtschreibung muss zu viel korrigiren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iReap (16. Juli 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> wieso hast du eine Sonnenbrille wenn du nicht raus gehst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Von meiner Schwester abgezockt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

iReap schrieb:


> gz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was denn für eine? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abschluss hab ich auch mal wieder nächstes Jahr.. ist dann der dritte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

/target bonsai
/segen des schutzes^^


----------



## Arikros (16. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> hahaha
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=P562Nllw-6o&feature=related
> xD


LOL, is das geil.


----------



## YasoNRX (16. Juli 2008)

gut es scheint keiner mehr zu schreiben ... wolken nerven mich an wenn die so tun ob gleich regnen wird aber es gar nicht wird


----------



## Kanto (16. Juli 2008)

Mal so beiläufig in den Raum gefragt..... *traumichjafastnicht*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei mir kommt grad nach dem upload des patches eine Fehlermeldung die besagt, dass der Patch schreibgeschützt ist....

habt ihr das auch???

und sagt jetzt ja nicht geh draußen spielen die sonne scheint oder so XD

in diesem Sinne

lg

Kanto


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (16. Juli 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> /target bonsai
> /segen des schutzes^^



too late...Bonsai stirbt


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> /target bonsai
> /segen des schutzes^^


verräter


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

Die Datei "D:\WoW\World of Warcraft\Scan.dll" ist schreibgeschützt und kann nicht aktualisiert werden.

das kommt ja!


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> /target bonsai
> /segen des schutzes^^



LoL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/cast Arkaner Schuss


----------



## iReap (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Was denn für eine?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Realschule, das ist dann für mich der letzte Abschluss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> Die Datei "D:\WoW\World of Warcraft\Scan.dll" ist schreibgeschützt und kann nicht aktualisiert werden.
> 
> das kommt ja!


also ich hatte keine probleme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YasoNRX (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Was denn für eine?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


was hast du bloss gemacht ?^^ 3mal sitzengeblieben wohl nicht 1 mal vllt in der 10ten dann kamst du in die 13te ?


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

iReap schrieb:


> Realschule, das ist dann für mich der letzte Abschluss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Och nix mit weitermachen?^^
Oder Ausbildung?

Realschule war ich damals au =D


----------



## YasoNRX (16. Juli 2008)

Kanto schrieb:


> und sagt jetzt ja nicht geh draußen spielen die sonne scheint oder so XD
> 
> in diesem Sinne
> 
> ...


 kannst du vergessen die sonne scheint eh nicht


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Och nix mit weitermachen?^^
> Realschule war ich damals au =D


realschule gibz bei uns gar nit! aber gut ich bin ja immer eine ausnahme ^^ lol


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Och nix mit weitermachen?^^
> Oder Ausbildung?
> 
> Realschule war ich damals au =D


ach, deswegen biste nur BEIN von a´dal hrhrhr


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> also ich hatte keine probleme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo mann muss einfach ins WoW verzeichniss und dort die datei Patch.dll ungeschreibtschützt machen, denn wenn man zuletzt mal auf nem PTR gespielt hat macht er die (komischerweise) schribgeschützt


----------



## wümmefee (16. Juli 2008)

Guten morgen, ja wie geil is das denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kanto (16. Juli 2008)

Was ist ne Realschule? ist das die Schule neben der Hauptschule? *nichtausbiggermanykommt* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> natsu warum?
> 
> bin halt nicht so ganz schnell heut im schreiben
> weil hab heut keine so tolle rechtschreibung muss zu viel korrigiren
> ...



ja deshalb meine ich es ja


----------



## iReap (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Och nix mit weitermachen?^^
> Oder Ausbildung?
> 
> Realschule war ich damals au =D



mhm ne ich hab erst mal die Schnauze voll mit Schule. Ich mach jetzt erst mal Ausbildung und dann schau ich mal wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Arikros (16. Juli 2008)

Auch geil
http://youtube.com/watch?v=UbmSt1yuxCQ&feature=related


----------



## Aberon (16. Juli 2008)

Ist das eigentlich normal?
Ich gehe in den Keller um mir frische Wurst zu holen.
Unten angekommen weiß ich nicht mehr was ich wollte, gehe nach oben und merke, dass ich was vergessen habe...

Naja bin essen.


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

Kanto schrieb:


> Was ist ne Realschule? ist das die Schule neben der Hauptschule? *nichtausbiggermanykommt*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenigst einer der ne hauptschule kennt lol


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> ach, deswegen biste nur BEIN von a´dal hrhrhr


Der war mir jetz zu hoch oô...


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

Geil^^ es macht spass die leere realmlist anzuschauen^^


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Och nix mit weitermachen?^^
> Oder Ausbildung?
> 
> Realschule war ich damals au =D



Wer braucht ne Ausbildung? Wir haben doch WoW XD


----------



## YasoNRX (16. Juli 2008)

wie ich diese nachtelfen(M) tänze hasse wirklich wie kann man jackson machen  auf dauer siehts nur noch scheisse aus sry


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Der war mir jetz zu hoch oô...


xD


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> wenigst einer der ne hauptschule kennt lol


Ja da war ich auch drauf^^
Grundschule (1-4) -> Hauptschule (5-6) -> Realschule (7-10) -> FOS (11-12) -> Ausbildung (2 Jahre) =D
Gott komm ich mir jetz alt vor Oo


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (16. Juli 2008)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> wie ich diese nachtelfen(M) tänze hasse wirklich wie kann man jackson machen  auf dauer siehts nur noch scheisse aus sry




also jackson...is doch cool...also früher

edit: mal Billie Jean rausholn


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ja da war ich auch drauf^^
> Grundschule (1-4) -> Hauptschule (5-6) -> Realschule (7-10) -> FOS (11-12) -> Ausbildung (2 Jahre) =D
> Gott komm ich mir jetz alt vor Oo



Uff ist das in Deutschland kompliziert^^


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja deshalb meine ich es ja


na tut halt langsam wieder weh
weiss ja auch nicht warum so langsam müssts ja mal gut sein


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> Uff ist das in Deutschland kompliziert^^



Find ich nicht...


----------



## Kanto (16. Juli 2008)

naja hab mich grad kurz belesen und hab es verstanden denke ich mal....


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ja da war ich auch drauf^^
> Grundschule (1-4) -> Hauptschule (5-6) -> Realschule (7-10) -> FOS (11-12) -> Ausbildung (2 Jahre) =D
> Gott komm ich mir jetz alt vor Oo


was is ne fos? ich meine bei uns heisst ja sowieso alles anders als bei euch da oben...


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ja da war ich auch drauf^^
> Grundschule (1-4) -> Hauptschule (5-6) -> Realschule (7-10) -> FOS (11-12) -> Ausbildung (2 Jahre) =D
> Gott komm ich mir jetz alt vor Oo


was soll ich da erst sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> was is ne fos? ich meine bei uns heisst ja sowieso alles anders als bei euch da oben...



Fachoberschule oder sowas? Glaub ich zumindest...


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> Uff ist das in Deutschland kompliziert^^


^^ ja is es


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

Is doch logisch, dass es kompliziert is, weil ungewöhnt... ich musste mal nem deutschen das schweizer schulsystem erklären^^


----------



## iReap (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ja da war ich auch drauf^^
> Grundschule (1-4) -> Hauptschule (5-6) -> Realschule (7-10) -> FOS (11-12) -> Ausbildung (2 Jahre) =D
> Gott komm ich mir jetz alt vor Oo



Haha bei mir:

Grundschule (1-4) -> Gymnasium (5-7) -> Realschule (8-10) -> jetzt Ausbildung


----------



## .Côco (16. Juli 2008)

/winken

Hallo zusammen


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Fachoberschule oder sowas? Glaub ich zumindest...


also bei uns gibz das alles nich


----------



## Arikros (16. Juli 2008)

LOL
http://youtube.com/watch?v=n4TyqYsC26g&feature=related


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> Is doch logisch, dass es kompliziert is, weil ungewöhnt... ich musste mal nem deutschen das schweizer schulsystem erklären^^


bei uns in österreich is das alles viel einfacher


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

Hat da jemand freude an youtube?


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ja da war ich auch drauf^^
> Grundschule (1-4) -> Hauptschule (5-6) -> Realschule (7-10) -> FOS (11-12) -> Ausbildung (2 Jahre) =D
> Gott komm ich mir jetz alt vor Oo



naja 19 ist shcon sehr alt ...


----------



## YasoNRX (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ja da war ich auch drauf^^
> Grundschule (1-4) -> Hauptschule (5-6) -> Realschule (7-10) -> FOS (11-12) -> Ausbildung (2 Jahre) =D
> Gott komm ich mir jetz alt vor Oo


 Bei mir wars vollkommen anders oO ich war auf keiner hauptschule und keiner realschule bei mir wars so :Grundschule (1-4) -> Gesamtschule (5-10) und jetz komme ich in die elfte^^


ps nein bin nicht sitzen geblieben damit gerüchte vermieden werden ??


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Fachoberschule oder sowas? Glaub ich zumindest...



^^ ne fachoberschule mit berufkoleg oder^^ also das was du nachem abi machen kannst um dich für Wirtschaftliche oder Technische berufe weiterzubilden^^ (zählt in BaWü mit als erstes Lehrjahr)


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> /winken
> 
> Hallo zusammen



hallo coco 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hey wolke hast PM von mir gekriegt -.-^^


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> Uff ist das in Deutschland kompliziert^^


Ne.. hätte ja auch von der Grundschule gleich ins Gymi gehen können, aber hat ich keine Lust zu ^-^
Und das hätte jetzt dann auch ein Jahr länger gedauert :>


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja 19 ist shcon sehr alt ...



Wenn ich mit dem Gymnasium und der ausbildung ganz fertig bin, binn ich 25... von dem her^^


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> was is ne fos? ich meine bei uns heisst ja sowieso alles anders als bei euch da oben...



ich glaube eher unten ^^
und du bsit oben

NORDEN = OBEN
SèDEN = UNTEN


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> ^^ ne fachoberschule mit berufkoleg oder^^ also das was du nachem abi machen kannst um dich für Wirtschaftliche oder Technische berufe weiterzubilden^^ (zählt in BaWü mit als erstes Lehrjahr)


abi gibz bei uns au nit^^ das nennt sich dann matura


----------



## Urengroll (16. Juli 2008)

moin moin!


*stellt eine schale nuss-nougat croissants hin und cafe latte*


----------



## YasoNRX (16. Juli 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> Hat da jemand freude an youtube?


Ja vorallem wegen <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/066_q4DIeqk&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/066_q4DIeqk&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=066_q4DIeqk


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

WTF oO????????


----------



## Kanto (16. Juli 2008)

versuch mal verwirrung zu stiften^^

Volkschule (4 Jahre) Gymnasium (4 Jahre) HTL (5 Jahre) dann in die Arbeitswelt eingetreten


----------



## alexaner666 (16. Juli 2008)

weiss jmd zufällig wie lange der längste buffed-thread ist?
700 seiten ist schon echt dick. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (16. Juli 2008)

Heute ist ein schöner Tag^^

nicht viel zu tun auf der arbeit und gestern einen neuen Bosskill dazubekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<---- freut sich immer noch nen Ast


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> WTF oO????????




rofl


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich glaube eher unten ^^
> und du bsit oben
> 
> NORDEN = OBEN
> SèDEN = UNTEN


äh ja... in mathe war ich nie gut ^^


----------



## Arikros (16. Juli 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> Hat da jemand freude an youtube?


Ja, ich^^


----------



## Squidwârd (16. Juli 2008)

grundschule 1-4 gymnasium 5-13 universität 1-x trotzdem kack ich auch rechtschreibung und flame im forum
btw mein 1. post hier im thread hi@


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> abi gibz bei uns au nit^^ das nennt sich dann matura


Schwei z rockt^^


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

Kanto schrieb:


> versuch mal verwirrung zu stiften^^
> 
> Volkschule (4 Jahre) Gymnasium (4 Jahre) HTL (5 Jahre) dann in die Arbeitswelt eingetreten




HTL??!?!?!?!


----------



## wümmefee (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich glaube eher unten ^^
> und du bsit oben
> 
> NORDEN = OBEN
> SèDEN = UNTEN



wieso FOS ist im norden aber auch geläufig


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

Kanto schrieb:


> versuch mal verwirrung zu stiften^^
> 
> Volkschule (4 Jahre) Gymnasium (4 Jahre) HTL (5 Jahre) dann in die Arbeitswelt eingetreten


so wars bei mir auch nur bin ich 4 jahre baki ( kindergartenschule) gegangen


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Heute ist ein schöner Tag^^
> 
> nicht viel zu tun auf der arbeit und gestern einen neuen Bosskill dazubekommen
> 
> ...



wen habt irh den gekillt?


----------



## iReap (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> WTF oO????????



LoL! 
*rechtsklick -> speichern unter... -> Desktop


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> so wars bei mir auch nur bin ich 4 jahre baki ( kindergartenschule) gegangen



du hast 4 jahre kindergarten nachgeholt?


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wen habt irh den gekillt?


hogger? ^^


----------



## YasoNRX (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> WTF oO????????






Squidwârd schrieb:


> grundschule 1-4 gymnasium 5-13 universität 1-x trotzdem kack ich auch rechtschreibung und flame im forum
> btw mein 1. post hier im thread hi@


 lol hast du nen häslligen char ^^

oO warum kommen 2 zitate ? naja egal


----------



## Storn206 (16. Juli 2008)

mir fällt dazu nur eine sache ein http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=iEWgs6YQR9A&...feature=related


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du hast 4 jahre kindergarten nachgeholt?



lol ist ja wie mit der Sonderschule... naja, wenn er das Zeug dazu hat XD


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> lol hast du nen häslligen char ^^



Nicht meiner, kP stand plötzlich vor der Aldorbank des Teil oO....


----------



## loragorn (16. Juli 2008)

wie Gespräche und Diskussionen so abschweifen können....


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du hast 4 jahre kindergarten nachgeholt?


ne 4 jahre schule das ich kindergartentante werde ^^


----------



## Huntaaa (16. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mag heim... was für ein doofer Tag...


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Schwei z rockt^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so das reicht^^


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> HTL??!?!?!?!



Technische schule^^


----------



## wümmefee (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> lol ist ja wie mit der Sonderschule... naja, wenn er das Zeug dazu hat XD



und ich dachte immer, im kindergarten kann man nciht sitzenbleiben...


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

bin ma weg, cu
/cast vanish


----------



## Kanto (16. Juli 2008)

Kindergartentante ist auch cool gz Shadow


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> bin ma weg, cu
> /cast vanish


baba


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> bin ma weg, cu
> /cast vanish



BB


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ui zürich die stadt ist doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

lol musste smiles begrenzen -.-


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

Kanto schrieb:


> Kindergartentante ist auch cool gz Shadow



Joa, wollte ich auch mal werden.... dämliche Pflegeschule -.- nur weil ich keine Gitarre spiele


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Huntaaa schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Mag heim... was für ein doofer Tag...



why?


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

Kanto schrieb:


> Kindergartentante ist auch cool gz Shadow


thx mein "versuchskanienchen" hab ich ja schon daheim lol


----------



## Itarus (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> WTF oO????????



Dieses bild ist jaaa der Hammer!!

LoL


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Joa, wollte ich auch mal werden.... dämliche Pflegeschule -.- nur weil ich keine Gitarre spiele



lol oke


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ui zürich die stadt ist doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn das so ist... pingus sind auch doof^^


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> thx mein "versuchskanienchen" hab ich ja schon daheim lol



dein mann?


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (16. Juli 2008)

bin auch weg...cu


----------



## Thorat (16. Juli 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> > Schwei z rockt^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da muss ich dir ja total zustimmen? Wie wärs mit einem Pläuderchen auf Schweizerdeutsch, alles immer auf deutsch ist doch laaaahm...


----------



## Oimdudla (16. Juli 2008)

hihi heut werd ich SW mal nen besuch abstatten und schaun wie weit der hafen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaSeXeS (16. Juli 2008)

man kommt hier gar net mal nach die sachen zu lesen was manche hier schreiben xD

Und Sers zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist... pingus sind auch doof^^



Zu blöd zum Fliegen jop...


----------



## .Côco (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Nicht meiner, kP stand plötzlich vor der Aldorbank des Teil oO....




Echt gruselig.....oO

gut das ich nich so scheisse ausseh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist... pingus sind auch doof^^




ey ich trommel hier sonst die pingus zusammen und dan siehst klein aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja ich meine nu rmuss in zürich in die shcule -.-


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist... pingus sind auch doof^^


hey!!! nix gegen pingus!!!!



Natsumee schrieb:


> dein mann?


nee mein sohn ^^


----------



## Kanto (16. Juli 2008)

naja ich find es klasse und wie du schon schreibst kannst es jetzt vom theoritschen in die praxis umwandeln.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

Kanto schrieb:


> Kindergartentante ist auch cool gz Shadow



^^ Kindergärtner oh man da brauchst doch heute Leibwächter um denn Beruf aus zu üben^^


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dein mann?



eher ihr Sohn ^^


----------



## Oimdudla (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ey ich trommel hier sonst die pingus zusammen und dan siehst klein aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bin schon da!


----------



## .Côco (16. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> hihi heut werd ich SW mal nen besuch abstatten und schaun wie weit der hafen ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*schniiiiieeeef* nimm mich mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

Dann is klar^^


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Thorat schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




chömer shco mache aber den wersch wieder posts gseh wo alle am umebrüele sind und so halt^^


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> bin schon da!


ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aird3viL (16. Juli 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ov07yLusCKs&feature=related



lool ^^ hört sich ja nich schlecht an aber langeweile muss man haben ^^ xDD


----------



## YasoNRX (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Nicht meiner, kP stand plötzlich vor der Aldorbank des Teil oO....


 hättest die füsse auch mit foto grafieren sollen ich muss immer noch lachen wegen den augen deines chars wie die guckt lol^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> ^^ Kindergärtner oh man da brauchst doch heute Leibwächter um denn Beruf aus zu üben^^



Ne, das mit den Leibwächtern waren die Grundschullehrer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> ^^ Kindergärtner oh man da brauchst doch heute Leibwächter um denn Beruf aus zu üben^^


halloooooo??? KINDERGARTENTANTE!!!!!


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> *schniiiiieeeef* nimm mich mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




also ich hab kein problem dami tnach sw zu düsen

macht nen levle 1 mensch und gut ist für hordis


----------



## Oimdudla (16. Juli 2008)

naja bin dann mal wieder weg leute
ciao pingu gang ;D


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> halloooooo??? KINDERGARTENTANTE!!!!!


bin von mir ausgegangen^^


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> hättest die füsse auch mit foto grafieren sollen ich muss immer noch lachen wegen den augen deines chars wie die guckt lol^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Immer noch nicht mein Char :-P
Besitze nur den Hunter und ein paar Abstelltwinks...


----------



## mumba (16. Juli 2008)

Boar, ich will Zoggeeeeeeeeeeeeen!


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> chömer shco mache aber den wersch wieder posts gseh wo alle am umebrüele sind und so halt^^



Hehe, lol aber wenn denn no sonig mit dene komische dialekt wie z.b. walliser oder so chömed und au so schriibed, wirds komisch^^


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Immer noch nicht mein Char :-P
> Besitze nur den Hunter und ein paar Abstelltwinks...



Das hätte ich bei dem Gesicht auch nicht zugegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> bin von mir ausgegangen^^


ok sry


----------



## wümmefee (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> chömer shco mache aber den wersch wieder posts gseh wo alle am umebrüele sind und so halt^^



ne also so früh schon alkohol trinken das kann ich ja gar nicht befürworten!!!


----------



## Huntaaa (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> why?



Zuviel Projekte am Hals... und die GC noch in weiter Ferne... und ich muss noch 2 Präsentationen machen... und und und *jammer*


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> Hehe, lol aber wenn denn no sonig mit dene komische dialekt wie z.b. walliser oder so chömed und au so schriibed, wirds komisch^^



naja chume vom aargau also han da glaub net so es schlims schwizerdütsch^^


----------



## YasoNRX (16. Juli 2008)

wir haben jetz 10:40uhr für die die keine uhr haben


----------



## Squidwârd (16. Juli 2008)

wie ich habn hässlichen char? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich spiele schließlich keinen gnom!!!


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> ok sry



^^ np


----------



## RaSeXeS (16. Juli 2008)

20 Minutes left^^


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> ^^ ne fachoberschule mit berufkoleg oder^^ also das was du nachem abi machen kannst um dich für Wirtschaftliche oder Technische berufe weiterzubilden^^ (zählt in BaWü mit als erstes Lehrjahr)


Das tut jetzt aber wirklich weh^^
Nein ganz falsch, auf die Fachoberschule kannst du wenn du die Mittlere Reife, also Realschulabschluss hast mit ich glaube 2.3 oder so.
Dann kommst du auf die FOS kannst dich für einen von drei Zweigen entscheiden, die somit auch deine 'Leistungsfächer' im Abi sind.
Das wäre mathematisch-technisch (Naturwissenschaft), wirschaftlich oder sozial.
Ich war im ersten =)
Da machst du dann zwei Jahre bis zu 12ten, machst am Ende der zwölften dein Fachabi (in meinem Zweig in den Fächern Deutsch, Mathe, Physik, Englisch) und kannst damit an einer Fachhochschule studieren. Und jetzt kommt der Unterschied zum Gymnasium Abitur, um an einer Uni zu studieren musst du auf der FOS die freiwillige 13te machen, um da aber hinzukommen vorher einen Eignungstest, den du mit einem verdammt guten Durschnitt schaffen musst, dein Fachabi muss glaube ich auch einen bestimmten Schnitt haben.
Ende der 13ten kannst du dann dein AllgemeinAbi = GymmiAbi machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Das hätte ich bei dem Gesicht auch nicht zugegeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Das tut jetzt aber wirklich weh^^
> .....




xely ist alt...^^


----------



## YasoNRX (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Das hätte ich bei dem Gesicht auch nicht zugegeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Schön das du mir zustimmst ^^


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja chume vom aargau also han da glaub net so es schlims schwizerdütsch^^



Nöö de argauer dialekt isch no "normal"^^


----------



## Mumble (16. Juli 2008)

Taaaaaaaaadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.......

Da bin ich XD

Na, wurde ich schon vermisst?!?
Moin moin an alle Pingus! Und moin an alle Pingu-Liebhaber! Kein moin an Pingu-Hasser!
Hab Urlaub, ich glaub ich leg mich wieder schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also ich hab kein problem dami tnach sw zu düsen
> 
> macht nen levle 1 mensch und gut ist für hordis




aber das ist doch langweilig *fg*


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Das tut jetzt aber wirklich weh^^
> Nein ganz falsch, auf die Fachoberschule kannst du wenn du die Mittlere Reife, also Realschulabschluss hast mit ich glaube 2.3 oder so.
> Dann kommst du auf die FOS kannst dich für einen von drei Zweigen entscheiden, die somit auch deine 'Leistungsfächer' im Abi sind.
> Das wäre mathematisch-technisch (Naturwissenschaft), wirschaftlich oder sozial.
> ...



Gibts die Anleitung auch auf deutsch? ^^


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

so ich verschwind dann auch ma! und nee... nich einkaufen ^^ viel spass euch noch


----------



## iReap (16. Juli 2008)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> 20 Minutes left^^



19 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> Nöö de argauer dialekt isch no "normal"^^



ja also^^


wb mumble na du lange nicht mehr da war pingu^^


----------



## turageo (16. Juli 2008)

Storn206 schrieb:


> mir fällt dazu nur eine sache ein http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=iEWgs6YQR9A&...feature=related



Wenn wir schon bei seltsamen Youtube-Vids sind: The REAL Fury of the Sunwell Trailer

Ich find die Folgen von Azerothian Super Villains sowieso klasse.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"...the pool of awesome..." lol


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> so ich verschwind dann auch ma! und nee... nich einkaufen ^^ viel spass euch noch



warum gehst dan weg tztztz -.-


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> xely ist alt...^^


Pff.. Ach ich hab die erklärung zur Berufsoberschule (BOS) vergessen..
Die gibt es glaub ich paralell in jeder FOS.
Auf die kannst du nur wenn du eine Ausbildung hast. 
Sähe dann so aus:
mittlere Reife (Realschule) -> Ausbildung -> BOS (da kann man genau wie auch auf der FOS sein Abi machen, aber halt nach der Ausbildung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

18 mins^^


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> aber das ist doch langweilig *fg*



wärst auf meinem server hätt ich auf dich gewarten aber geht ja net naja^^


----------



## Hulio (16. Juli 2008)

gleich gehts weiter


----------



## shadowwoman (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> warum gehst dan weg tztztz -.-


nüja... mamapflichten...


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Pff.. Ach ich hab die erklärung zur Berufsoberschule (BOS) vergessen..
> Die gibt es glaub ich paralell in jeder FOS.
> Auf die kannst du nur wenn du eine Ausbildung hast.
> Sähe dann so aus:
> ...





AAAALLLLTTTT


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Gibts die Anleitung auch auf deutsch? ^^


Was bitte ist daran nicht deutsch? Oo


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Gähn, nu wirds irgendwie öde hier -.-, kein sinnloser Spam mehr...


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> nüja... mamapflichten...



ach ja stimmt^^

viel spass beim einkaufen eh mamapflichten wie ihr das heute so nennt^^


----------



## Hulio (16. Juli 2008)

pups


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Das tut jetzt aber wirklich weh^^
> Nein ganz falsch, auf die Fachoberschule kannst du wenn du die Mittlere Reife, also Realschulabschluss hast mit ich glaube 2.3 oder so.
> Dann kommst du auf die FOS kannst dich für einen von drei Zweigen entscheiden, die somit auch deine 'Leistungsfächer' im Abi sind.
> Das wäre mathematisch-technisch (Naturwissenschaft), wirschaftlich oder sozial.
> ...



Sorry ^^ bin denn altmodischen weg gegangen^^ 
kenn das andre nur vom hören-sagen^^


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

Och mit dem Timer ausm neuen Patch könnte man jetzt die wartezeit einstellen, bis es soweit is aber... naja...^^


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Was bitte ist daran nicht deutsch? Oo



Naja, is glaub ich noch bissi früh für soviel Text auf einen Haufen...


----------



## YasoNRX (16. Juli 2008)

egal haben jetz 10:44Uhr


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

ihr wow süchtigen ihr


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

10:45^^


----------



## Mumble (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wb mumble na du lange nicht mehr da war pingu^^



Ich bin auch sooooooooooooooooo müde.....

Muss/werde ich sterben?!?


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

5 Posts noch, dann hab ich die 200 voll....
185 in diesem Thread


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

ihr wow süchtigen ihr


wieso biste dann sonst hier?^^


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> 5 Posts noch, dann hab ich die 200 voll....
> 185 in diesem Thread



na dann leg los^^


----------



## RaSeXeS (16. Juli 2008)

noch 14 Minuten haha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YasoNRX (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ihr wow süchtigen ihr


haha ich spiele wow nichtmal seit ner woche gehe am 25juli nach österreich für 10tage nach Villach


----------



## iReap (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> 5 Posts noch, dann hab ich die 200 voll....
> 185 in diesem Thread



haha gz schonmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> ihr wow süchtigen ihr
> 
> 
> wieso biste dann sonst hier?^^


EIN ANDERER !!!! SCHNAPPT IHN EUCH!! achja... 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=4jZf5YetiUI


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> haha ich spiele wow nichtmal seit ner woche gehe am 25juli nach österreich für 10tage nach Villach



aha ^^

4 Posts noch bis 200, 186 in diesem Thread!


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> haha ich spiele wow nichtmal seit ner woche gehe am 25juli nach österreich für 10tage nach Villach



und?^^


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> haha ich spiele wow nichtmal seit ner woche gehe am 25juli nach österreich für 10tage nach Villach



Da sieht mans mal wieder: Das mit der Sucht geht schneller als man denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

ich les heut irgentwie nur die hälfte der beiträge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> EIN ANDERER !!!! SCHNAPPT IHN EUCH!! achja...
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=4jZf5YetiUI



WEHUU HE'S BACK!!!

3 Posts noch bis 200, 187 in diesem Thread!


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> aha ^^
> 
> 4 Posts noch bis 200, 186 in diesem Thread!


noch 78 bis 500 und ca 180 in diesem thema^^


----------



## RaSeXeS (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Da sieht mans mal wieder: Das mit der Sucht geht schneller als man denkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja da haste recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

Nächstes mal wenn die server down sind lese ich das thema von A-Z^^


----------



## YasoNRX (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Da sieht mans mal wieder: Das mit der Sucht geht schneller als man denkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


welche sucht kommt schneller und wann ?^^


----------



## Kanto (16. Juli 2008)

Villacher Fasching ist cool nur nicht im Sommer lei lei^^


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> welche sucht kommt schneller und wann ?^^


looooooooooooooooooool

igniorieren ist immer noch das beste^^


----------



## RaSeXeS (16. Juli 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> Nächstes mal wenn die server down sind lese ich das thema von A-Z^^



wers glaubt^^
1. sind das extrem viele seiten
2. es werden mittwochs bestimmt über 100 seiten mehr^^

ich sag dann mal HF und GL

xD


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> ihr wow süchtigen ihr
> 
> 
> wieso biste dann sonst hier?^^




weil icha uf der arbeit bin und top zeitvertreib und zeit geht auch schneller vorbei


----------



## MO-Virus (16. Juli 2008)

11min noch^^ ich lade den patch schon runter xD


----------



## iReap (16. Juli 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> Nächstes mal wenn die server down sind lese ich das thema von A-Z^^



Du meinst also von 1-7xx? 
oO viel spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hätt heute doch noch weiterschlafen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> noch 78 bis 500 und ca 180 in diesem thema^^



137 hast du bisher hier geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so 2 noch bis 200, 188 in diesem Thread!!!


----------



## YasoNRX (16. Juli 2008)

Kanto schrieb:


> Villacher Fasching ist cool nur nicht im Sommer lei lei^^


sry habe keine ahnung was fasching bedeutet


----------



## schmiedemeister (16. Juli 2008)

10 Minuten noch


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

MO-Virus schrieb:


> 11min noch^^ ich lade den patch schon runter xD


ich hab ihn schon seit um 7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

MO-Virus schrieb:


> 11min noch^^ ich lade den patch schon runter xD



Schon ist gut gesagt.... die meisten hatten den Patch schon kurz nachm Serverdown XD


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> weil icha uf der arbeit bin und top zeitvertreib und zeit geht auch schneller vorbei



Wenn das dein chefelli wüsste^^


----------



## RaSeXeS (16. Juli 2008)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> sry habe keine ahnung was fasching bedeutet


nix wichtiges^^

nur hoher alkohol konsum xD

den man auch so haben kann


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

mhm countdown ist langweilig ^^


----------



## Mumble (16. Juli 2008)

Ich bin wieder pennen... Macht's gut...


----------



## Kanto (16. Juli 2008)

gibt ein nettes hotel in Villach am Bahnhof mit vernünftiger Flatrate und funktionstüchtigen Wlan^^


----------



## Entrail67 (16. Juli 2008)

I like Turtles!


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> sry habe keine ahnung was fasching bedeutet



hm... man sagt glaub ich Karneval oder so dazu...


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

So ich verabschiede mich vom aktiven Spam, bis zum nächsten Patchday 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...

BB!!!


----------



## Huntaaa (16. Juli 2008)

tschöööö mit "ö" - das Dauer-Meeting-Rumgerenne beginnt... omg... dafür wird heut abend gezockt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (16. Juli 2008)

Entrail67 schrieb:


> I like Turtles!



!!!


So 200 voll...


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

MO-Virus schrieb:


> 11min noch^^ ich lade den patch schon runter xD


eher 11 stunden, wie wir doch alle blizz kennen


----------



## YasoNRX (16. Juli 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Ich bin wieder pennen... Macht's gut...


ich gehe auch schlafen bin heute irgendwie zu früh aufgestanden 5std schlaf oO 

10:52Uhr


----------



## schmiedemeister (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> So ich verabschiede mich vom aktiven Spam, bis zum nächsten Patchday
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tschüüüsssssss


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> !!!
> 
> 
> So 200 voll...


gratz... mir hat niemand zum 400. post ggratuliert =(


----------



## Lord Arresh (16. Juli 2008)

und wieder ist Mittwoch und wieder sieht man als Top Thema des Mittwoch morgen wie jeden Mittwoch Morgen, ob mann neu ist oder die Server Down liegen.
Ich find es zugeil euch allen beim Texten zu zu sehen, ich glaub kein Thema hat mehr Beiträge als dieser hier ^^.

aber so in paar Minuten hoffen wir alle wieder der jeweiligen Gegnerischen Seite ordentlich eins afu die Nuss geben zu dürfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

appropos längster thread... http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=28209


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> eher 11 stunden, wie wir doch alle blizz kennen



Immer positiv bleiben... ^^ dann wird des auch was mit 11 Uhr (morgens)


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> !!!
> 
> 
> So 200 voll...



gz


----------



## RaSeXeS (16. Juli 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Ich bin wieder pennen... Macht's gut...



lol^^
kurz vor 11 gehste pennen grad wo die server gleich wieder bereit sind ^^

hahahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: HF Beim schlafen


----------



## iReap (16. Juli 2008)

Blizz verlängert die Wartungsabreiten auf Grund eines technischen Problems auf 15 Uhr!!!

/lüge off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toydoll (16. Juli 2008)

noch 5 min, aber lagkessel is dann bestimmt noch nich wieder da, is ja immer so^^


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> weil icha uf der arbeit bin und top zeitvertreib und zeit geht auch schneller vorbei


genau so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

iReap schrieb:


> Blizz verlängert die Wartungsabreiten auf Grund eines technischen Problems auf 15 Uhr!!!
> 
> /lüge off
> 
> ...



schock fürs leben^^


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> und wieder ist Mittwoch und wieder sieht man als Top Thema des Mittwoch morgen wie jeden Mittwoch Morgen, ob mann neu ist oder die Server Down liegen.
> Ich find es zugeil euch allen beim Texten zu zu sehen, ich glaub kein Thema hat mehr Beiträge als dieser hier ^^.
> 
> aber so in paar Minuten hoffen wir alle wieder der jeweiligen Gegnerischen Seite ordentlich eins afu die Nuss geben zu dürfen.
> ...



Mittwoch morgen vertragen sich wenigstens alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

*schluchz*


----------



## Lord Arresh (16. Juli 2008)

abwarten und Tee Trinken


----------



## Arikros (16. Juli 2008)

10:55, gleich sind die Server vllt wieder on


----------



## .Côco (16. Juli 2008)

Ich will auch schlafen bin aber zum verweilen auf der arbeit verdonnert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War wohl gestern ein bisschen spät vorm rechner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaSeXeS (16. Juli 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> appropos längster thread... http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=28209




lol

kinderkram 1700 seiten

das packen wir locker =)

mind. noch 3 mittwoche^^ dann sind wir vorbei gezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

tjaja, die letzten 2minuten sind die längsten... und mir hat immernoch niemand gratuliert *flenn*


----------



## hiddi (16. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (16. Juli 2008)

blöde frage aber wo kann man als alli eigentlich reiten 30+ lernen? im Wald da beim Holzfällerlager oder wo? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

könnt mich ruhig verurteilen für diese frage^^


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

Buffyman85 schrieb:


> Ich find es nich schlimm das die Leute fragen was da jeden Mittwoch los ist mann muss es auchmal so sehen
> jede woche kommen neue Leute die WoW anfangen zu spielen und keine Ahnung haben naund !!!!!!! und die beleidigen
> mit zB Kackboon , die suche ich und igno sie was is das für ein schwachsinnn!!!!!!!
> Seit doch froh das immer neue Leute kommen!!!!!!Sonst würde das Spiel aussterben!!!
> ...




Und das ist jetzt ein Grund uns alle anzupöbeln? Oo


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> lol
> 
> kinderkram 1700 seiten
> 
> ...



ahu ahu ahu ^^

aber die posten auch weiter könnten auch 4 werden^^


----------



## Soramac (16. Juli 2008)

hiddi schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Guten Morgen hiddi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

Juhu, alle meiner WoW suchti kollegen stehen genau jetzt auf^^


----------



## Ben1979 (16. Juli 2008)

Moin Jungs und Mädels,

nachdem ich schon so ewig lange zocke, nun hier auch mal von mir ein Beitrag zum "kult-Mittwoch-Thread" :-)

Bin irgendwie immer arbeiten und nun passt das mal. Also, freuen wir uns auf den letzten großen Patch. 

*Prost Kaffee*


----------



## .Côco (16. Juli 2008)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> blöde frage aber wo kann man als alli eigentlich reiten 30+ lernen? im Wald da beim Holzfällerlager oder wo?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




keinen schimmer...falsche Fraktion XD


----------



## Arikros (16. Juli 2008)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> lol
> 
> kinderkram 1700 seiten
> 
> ...



Ja, das schaffen wir ! Nur 1764 Seiten


----------



## Soramac (16. Juli 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> Juhu, alle meiner WoW suchti kollegen stehen genau jetzt auf^^



Woot Oo, ich bin ne ganze Stunde später ins Bett gegangen, als die Server down waren. um genau zu sagen 4:12 und war um 9:27 wieder wach ^^


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

So, in 4 Minuten ist hier wieder tote Hose...


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> blöde frage aber wo kann man als alli eigentlich reiten 30+ lernen? im Wald da beim Holzfällerlager oder wo?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dort wo du normalerweise für 40 gelernt  hast!


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Naja, is glaub ich noch bissi früh für soviel Text auf einen Haufen...


Ich schreib nunmal nicht gerne nur 3 Wörter oder unzusammen hängende Sätze, 
und wenn doch kommt das hoffe ich nur ganz selten vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kanto (16. Juli 2008)

und ich hab mir schon die ganze zeit überlegt für was die F5 taste gut ist, hier hab ich die antwort gefunden^^


----------



## Yasei (16. Juli 2008)

Wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



keine 5 Minuten mehr und ich bin sogar schon fast wach

*kaffee schlürf und schon mal das Template für den "whine es ist 11:01 und mein Server noch down ihr [Beleidigung]"-Post rauskram*


----------



## RaSeXeS (16. Juli 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> ahu ahu ahu ^^
> 
> aber die posten auch weiter könnten auch 4 werden^^



ja aber wer bitte schön schafft innerhalb 1 stunde 100 seiten???^^

xD

nur wir!!!!


----------



## hiddi (16. Juli 2008)

Läuft der Server schon? oder kann ich noch zum Bäcker ? =P


----------



## toydoll (16. Juli 2008)

gleich isses soweit, juhu^^


----------



## Aribef (16. Juli 2008)

Hi, kann mir jmd sagen wo ich den Patch sonst noch downloaden kann ohne Blizzdownloader? der kackt bei mir nämlich immer ab mit der Meldung Runtime error.... hab Schon mitm Technischen support gequatscht aber die konnten mir auch nciht helfen... hab vieles probiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meganeo (16. Juli 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> Juhu, alle meiner WoW suchti kollegen stehen genau jetzt auf^^



Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher immerhin ist patchday und die müssten wissen das sich das schonmal was hinzieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

hiddi schrieb:


> Läuft der Server schon? oder kann ich noch zum Bäcker ? =P


ich würds nicht riskieren O.o


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> ja aber wer bitte schön schafft innerhalb 1 stunde 100 seiten???^^
> 
> xD
> 
> nur wir!!!!



^^ wir haben heut keine 100 seiten gepackt 

*traurig guck*


----------



## Cyringsoul (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> So, in 4 Minuten ist hier wieder tote Hose...




DAS ^^ bezweifel ich ganz stark...ich 4 min gehts hier erst richtig los...

*schonmal haufenweise kleenex zur verfügung stellt*


----------



## seymerbo (16. Juli 2008)

3 MINUTÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖN   noch


ne 2


----------



## Trayci (16. Juli 2008)

alles lamer hier


----------



## toydoll (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> ich würds nicht riskieren O.o




ich geh ma gucken^^


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

hiddi schrieb:


> Läuft der Server schon? oder kann ich noch zum Bäcker ? =P


immer noch leere realmlist


----------



## WolveBerlin (16. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ach, ich weiss immer nicht, was Schlimmer ist.

1. Die, die einen vllt. nicht so ernst gemeinten Beitrag schreiben.
2. Die, die einen vllt. nur nett gemeinten Beitrag für Anfänger schreiben.

oder

3. Die, die zu allen Beiträgen ihren unqualifizierten Kommentar in beleidigender Ausdrucksform veröffentlichen.

So und nun zankt euch weiter, weil es gibt nichts wichtigeres.

Gruß WolveBerlin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RothN (16. Juli 2008)

NOCH 2 MIN!


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

Aribef schrieb:


> Hi, kann mir jmd sagen wo ich den Patch sonst noch downloaden kann ohne Blizzdownloader? der kackt bei mir nämlich immer ab mit der Meldung Runtime error.... hab Schon mitm Technischen support gequatscht aber die konnten mir auch nciht helfen... hab vieles probiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich lad meinen Patch immer hier http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php (verstößt doch nicht gegen Forumsregeln oder so?!)


----------



## Soramac (16. Juli 2008)

Aribef schrieb:


> Hi, kann mir jmd sagen wo ich den Patch sonst noch downloaden kann ohne Blizzdownloader? der kackt bei mir nämlich immer ab mit der Meldung Runtime error.... hab Schon mitm Technischen support gequatscht aber die konnten mir auch nciht helfen... hab vieles probiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Technik Forum geguckt?, mal die Augen aufmachen

http://www.allianz-versichert.net/download...-deDE-patch.exe


----------



## meganeo (16. Juli 2008)

Aribef schrieb:


> Hi, kann mir jmd sagen wo ich den Patch sonst noch downloaden kann ohne Blizzdownloader? der kackt bei mir nämlich immer ab mit der Meldung Runtime error.... hab Schon mitm Technischen support gequatscht aber die konnten mir auch nciht helfen... hab vieles probiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://0daypatch.info/include.php?path=con...p;contentid=260


----------



## hiddi (16. Juli 2008)

mhh ich bin weg Brötchen hohlen ;D


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

lol hi aribef... bin malto^^


----------



## Kanto (16. Juli 2008)

der glaube an 11:00 Uhr Serverstart wurde mir schon am ersten patchday vermiest und nachdem ich den patch patchen musste denke ich mir es wird dunkel und der fred lebt immer noch weiter XD


----------



## seymerbo (16. Juli 2008)

ome gleich gehts los


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

Ich lad den patch doch sicher nicht von ner ally seite (wieso is dann meine sigi ally waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa)^^


----------



## Yasei (16. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> So, in 4 Minuten ist hier wieder tote Hose...



Hier vllt. Aber dafür gehts dann in den BlizzForen richtig los wenn nicht alle Server pünktlich wieder erreichbar sind *freu*


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

gleich wirds verschoben, passt auf!


----------



## seymerbo (16. Juli 2008)

sind die mount ab 30 auch 60% schnell?


----------



## RaSeXeS (16. Juli 2008)

Ashara noch nicht verfügbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Kanto (16. Juli 2008)

der glaube an 11:00 Uhr Serverstart wurde mir schon am ersten patchday vermiest und nachdem ich den patch patchen musste denke ich mir es wird dunkel und der fred lebt immer noch weiter XD


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

Kanto schrieb:


> der glaube an 11:00 Uhr Serverstart wurde mir schon am ersten patchday vermiest und nachdem ich den patch patchen musste denke ich mir es wird dunkel und der fred lebt immer noch weiter XD


^^ also bis 13 uhr auf jeden^^


----------



## Magni (16. Juli 2008)

wie die server immer noch nit on sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (16. Juli 2008)

meine güte^^ bleibt doch mal entspannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyringsoul (16. Juli 2008)

MUAHAHAHAHA ... 11 Uhr und nix funzt 


KLEENEX für alle !!


----------



## Aribef (16. Juli 2008)

hey danke für die antworten - das nenn ich mal schnell.. aber war nicht anders zu erwarten, wo doch grad alle suchtis hier hängen und mit schaum vorm mund wiederholt versuchen einzuloggen ^^


----------



## Dr. House (16. Juli 2008)

Yasei schrieb:


> Hier vllt. Aber dafür gehts dann in den BlizzForen richtig los wenn nicht alle Server pünktlich wieder erreichbar sind *freu*




Genau.. richtig so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es ist Punkt 11 Uhr und kein Server da :-(


----------



## toydoll (16. Juli 2008)

punkt 11, eben war noch alles leer. mal gucken wie es nu ausschaut


----------



## Soramac (16. Juli 2008)

Magni schrieb:


> wie die server immer noch nit on sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wie die Leute mal wieder nicht warten können


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

Magni schrieb:


> wie die server immer noch nit on sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



fängt schon an XD


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

seymerbo schrieb:


> sind die mount ab 30 auch 60% schnell?



yuhuuu wie oft noch diese frage?`^^^


----------



## YasoNRX (16. Juli 2008)

Wir haben 11:01Uhr ich gehe schlafen und paar wowler werden jetz Blizzard verklagen weil die eine min zu spät gemacht haben ^^


----------



## iReap (16. Juli 2008)

Wenn die Server nicht gleich gehen, geh ich Age of Empires 3 zocken oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmiedemeister (16. Juli 2008)

toydoll schrieb:


> punkt 11, eben war noch alles leer. mal gucken wie es nu ausschaut



es bleibt leer^^


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juli 2008)

Ich hab jetzt bis Seite 712 10 Seiten nachgelesen! Das ist Sinnlos! Da kommt man ja nie auf der aktuellen Seite an!^^ 

Deshalb platz ich einfach mal wieder so mittenrein!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaSeXeS (16. Juli 2008)

naja mir kanns eh egal sein wann die server on gehen^^

muss eh um 13 uhr arbeiten gehen *KOTZ*^^


----------



## Camô (16. Juli 2008)

Ich schätze wir kehren alle gleich ernüchtert ins Forum zurück wegen der Meldung "Die Wartungsarbeiten ziehen sich bis 13 Uhr MESZ hin. Wir bitten um euer Verständnis."


----------



## MO-Virus (16. Juli 2008)

für was zahle ich 13euronen wenn die server nichtpunkt  11uhr on sind?^^


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Gott ihr habt Probleme Oo..
Hey ich werde heute den ganzen Tag nicht WoW spielen, ich glaub ich bin krank *lach*


----------



## seymerbo (16. Juli 2008)

die meisten werden blizzard schon um 10:59 verklagt haaben


----------



## FZeroX (16. Juli 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> meine güte^^ bleibt doch mal entspannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




neeein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



11:01 uhr
und immer noch nix on *ausrasst*

^^ so , oder so ähnlich stehts gleich im blizz forum .. und in 2 mins kommt n bluepost " never play on patchday und darunter ... "sry aber dicke frau sitzt auf server bis 13 uhr ... cya ^^
xD !!


----------



## RothN (16. Juli 2008)

11:02 immer noch nix..

EDIT : bzw. gammelserver on^^


----------



## Soramac (16. Juli 2008)

MO-Virus schrieb:


> für was zahle ich 13euronen wenn die server nichtpunkt  11uhr on sind?^^



Server sind halt online?


----------



## Magni (16. Juli 2008)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> Wir haben 11:01Uhr ich gehe schlafen und paar wowler werden jetz Blizzard verklagen weil die eine min zu spät gemacht haben ^^



Richtig so xD


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

seymerbo schrieb:


> die meisten werden blizzard schon um 10:59 verklagt haaben


ICH bin dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hiddi (16. Juli 2008)

Wenn die Server bis 11:10 nich gehen benutzt Ich RL!!!!11^^


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

manche sind schon on!!


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Gott ihr habt Probleme Oo..
> Hey ich werde heute den ganzen Tag nicht WoW spielen, ich glaub ich bin krank *lach*




*fieberthermometer hol* *schon mal Tee aufsetz*

Gehts dir gut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toydoll (16. Juli 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> es bleibt leer^^




hab ich auch gerade gesehen, hab mich extra beim einkaufen beeilt, verdammt -.-^^


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

Langsam kommen sie on^^


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

iReap schrieb:


> Wenn die Server nicht gleich gehen, geh ich Age of Empires 3 zocken oO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bääääääääääää was Wils Du Mit dem Kack Game^^ Spiele Lieber World In Conflict^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juli 2008)

MO-Virus schrieb:


> für was zahle ich 13euronen wenn die server nichtpunkt  11uhr on sind?^^



Dafür dass Blizz die Überstunden der Techniker bis 18 Uhr bezahlen kann!^


----------



## Soramac (16. Juli 2008)

Server sind on, was habt Ihr, zwar nur die 1/4 aber immerhin


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

ein par wenige sind schon on!!!


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

die laden grad alle hoch


----------



## Winara (16. Juli 2008)

Aribef schrieb:


> Hi, kann mir jmd sagen wo ich den Patch sonst noch downloaden kann ohne Blizzdownloader? der kackt bei mir nämlich immer ab mit der Meldung Runtime error.... hab Schon mitm Technischen support gequatscht aber die konnten mir auch nciht helfen... hab vieles probiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Zum Beispiel hier....

http://wowsource.4players.de/index.php


----------



## meganeo (16. Juli 2008)

*PopcornHolinsBlizzardForumgehundflameAbwarten*


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

hiddi schrieb:


> Wenn die Server bis 11:10 nich gehen benutzt Ich RL!!!!11^^




Ach das Spiel mit der geilen Grafik aber dem miesesten Gameplay ever?! ^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (16. Juli 2008)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> DAS ^^ bezweifel ich ganz stark...ich 4 min gehts hier erst richtig los...
> 
> *schonmal haufenweise kleenex zur verfügung stellt*




du bist so sakastisch ^^mir ises wurst dann futter ich noch ne runde und bastel an meinem 3. Video weiter (siehe Buffed Profil) ^^


----------



## MO-Virus (16. Juli 2008)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa sind on muha^^


----------



## RaSeXeS (16. Juli 2008)

mein server ist noch off ^^


----------



## Arikros (16. Juli 2008)

Oh nö, fast alles bis auf einpaar Realms geht, der Mithrilorden nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## notoes (16. Juli 2008)

erste sever sind wieder on


----------



## Huutch (16. Juli 2008)

hiddi schrieb:


> Wenn die Server bis 11:10 nich gehen benutzt Ich RL!!!!11^^




welche taste ist das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meganeo (16. Juli 2008)

ach mist -.-" Server kommen langsam wieder, hab mich schon auf Kiddy Flame gefreut


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Dafür dass Blizz die Überstunden der Techniker bis 18 Uhr bezahlen kann!^


Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die armen armen Mitarbeiter, was für ein Hungerlohn.


----------



## Chuckzz (16. Juli 2008)

Server fahren hoch =)


----------



## seymerbo (16. Juli 2008)

Unsere server kommen eh als letztes XDD


----------



## silbinator (16. Juli 2008)

MO-Virus schrieb:


> für was zahle ich 13euronen wenn die server nichtpunkt  11uhr on sind?^^





du zahlst die 13€ ja nicht nur das du spielen kannst sondern auch dafür das allen geht und wenn mann da mal ein bisschen länger warten muss ist das schicksal das kommt ja nicht immer vor


----------



## Scanfreax (16. Juli 2008)

Alt + F4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

Wieso können die nicht einfach Ony, Wrath und den ganzen realmpool bevorzugen? war doch der erste^^


----------



## Hexorio70 (16. Juli 2008)

yo sind wieder on!


----------



## Soramac (16. Juli 2008)

seymerbo schrieb:


> Unsere server kommen eh als letztes XDD



/sign, auch in der Schule immer als letztes drann gekommen...


----------



## toydoll (16. Juli 2008)

die ersten paar server sind schon da, aber leider nich meiner^^


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

btw: Dann muss nicht immer wieder jemand nachfragen ob sein Server schon on ist:


http://www.wow-europe.com/de/serverstatus/index.html


----------



## Storn206 (16. Juli 2008)

Rl ist odhc ne PVP belohnung oder?


----------



## RaSeXeS (16. Juli 2008)

Ashara noch immer offline^^


----------



## meganeo (16. Juli 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> /sign, auch in der Schule immer als letztes drann gekommen...



<3  *LOL*


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

toydoll schrieb:


> die ersten paar server sind schon da, aber leider nich meiner^^


meine auchnicht^^
keiner von denen^^


----------



## seymerbo (16. Juli 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> /sign, auch in der Schule immer als letztes drann gekommen...




in der schule hatte es ja noch was gutes


----------



## Galadith (16. Juli 2008)

Spiele auf Madmortem und hänge im Ladebildschirm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Cervante (16. Juli 2008)

Ja dann wars das wohl mal wieder für den Mittwoch
Man liest sich dann wieder nächste Woche

So Long...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindista (16. Juli 2008)

gabs heute im allgemeinen eigentlich schon einen threat wo jemand fragt warum er sich nicht einloggen kann ?


----------



## hiddi (16. Juli 2008)

xD jez gibts au noch Bugs >.< zbsp. die komische ticketleiste spinnt rum uun geht net weg^^


----------



## meganeo (16. Juli 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> gabs heute im allgemeinen eigentlich schon einen threat wo jemand fragt warum er sich nicht einloggen kann ?


Ich kann noch schnell einen machen, wenn du es unbedingt willst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (16. Juli 2008)

Cervante schrieb:


> Ja dann wars das wohl mal wieder für den Mittwoch
> Man liest sich dann wieder nächste Woche
> 
> So Long...
> ...



Ma halb lang, noch ist nichts richtiges da, Franzosen fehlen noch und über die hälfte bei Deutsch, wo man schon wieder sieht, wie die Server abkacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

hiddi schrieb:


> Wenn die Server bis 11:10 nich gehen benutzt Ich RL!!!!11^^



WAs ist Den RL? Ach Ja Die Komisch Welt Die Besser Grafik hat Aber Wehr Braucht Die Schon ^^ ihr*hust* Suchtis *hust*^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


dass war Witz Falles Die Dummen Nicht Verstanden haben!


----------



## RaSeXeS (16. Juli 2008)

Naja gut leute also man liesst sich spätestens nächsten mittwoch wieder hier im Thread bis dahin
happy Gaming^^

and For THE ALLIANZ!!!


----------



## Cyringsoul (16. Juli 2008)

^^


----------



## joerg1987 (16. Juli 2008)

Azshara come on.... ich muss um 13 uhr zur arbeit ^^


----------



## Kypris (16. Juli 2008)

Mist.
Mein Französischer Rollenspielserver ist off, auf dem ich mit einem Zweitaccount immer Noobs im Blutelfenstartgebiet töte.


----------



## Yasei (16. Juli 2008)

Soeben hatte ich eine schreckliche Vision ...

Es ist Mittwoch 08:00 - WoWServer wegen Wartungsarbeiten down. Also ab ins Buffedforum "Seid ihr neu hier? Ist heute Mittwoch? Sind die Server Down?" lesen. Doch was ist das? Nein, Buffed führt jetzt ebenfalls jeden Mittwoch Wartungsarbeiten an seinen Servern durch. *grusl**schauder*

Ich sollte morgens vermeiden noch mal einzunicken. Das gibt immer so schlimme Träume.


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juli 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ma halb lang, noch ist nichts richtiges da, Franzosen fehlen noch und über die hälfte bei Deutsch, wo man schon wieder sieht, wie die Server abkacken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das heißt die Server haben sich ein letztes mal aufgebäumt um dann SO RICHTIG und für länger abzuschmieren?^^

<- muß ehhhhh arbeiten ^^


----------



## Cervante (16. Juli 2008)

Ja ok ok noch is nix fertig und es wird eh nachher wieder kommen
"Ahhh neue Bugs ich will nen besseren Patch"

So Long...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaSeXeS (16. Juli 2008)

joerg1987 schrieb:


> Azshara come on.... ich muss um 13 uhr zur arbeit ^^



da haben wir gleich 2 sachen gemeinsam^^


----------



## Aribef (16. Juli 2008)

naja mein realm -ambossar- ist in letzter zeit eh voll geworden, beim einloggen sitzt man oft in ner schleife auf platz 234 mit 20min warte zeit^^ ich denk mal das man da bald kostenlos wechseln kann... und dann hau ich ab auf einen server von denen die als erstes on sind muha *flame*


----------



## joerg1987 (16. Juli 2008)

todbringer bleibt schonma off


----------



## Raiyu (16. Juli 2008)

das ist soo schlimm! ich war gestern nur 6000 ep vor lvl 70!! x)


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> WAs ist Den RL? Ach Ja Die Komisch Welt Die Besser Grafik hat Aber Wehr Braucht Die Schon ^^ ihr*hust* Suchtis *hust*^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Irgendwie tut mir mein Kopf gerade an einer Stelle an dem das Sprachzentrum sitzt weh..komisch.

So wie es aussieht braucht mein Server auch mal wieder länger, hoffe bis morgen ist er da *fg*


----------



## YasoNRX (16. Juli 2008)

Also könnte nicht schlafen , kann einer hier ein foto von dem geplanten hafen sw zeigen ?^^ jetz bin ich wirklich weg ^^


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Kypris schrieb:


> Mist.
> Mein Französischer Rollenspielserver ist off, auf dem ich mit einem Zweitaccount immer Noobs im Blutelfenstartgebiet töte.


meiner auch :- /


----------



## Hishabye (16. Juli 2008)

PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATCH-DAY ^^


----------



## Cyringsoul (16. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> WAs ist Den RL? Ach Ja Die Komisch Welt Die Besser Grafik hat Aber Wehr Braucht Die Schon ^^ ihr*hust* Suchtis *hust*^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




tjoar Stress0056...

nun schau nochmal genau über dein Geschriebenes und dann überlege dir, wen oder was du als "dumm" bezeichnest ...

danke


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (16. Juli 2008)

los flamt ^^

reampool todbringer is bis 13 nich erreichbar


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

haha server länger down HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## RaSeXeS (16. Juli 2008)

Yasei schrieb:


> Soeben hatte ich eine schreckliche Vision ...
> 
> Es ist Mittwoch 08:00 - WoWServer wegen Wartungsarbeiten down. Also ab ins Buffedforum "Seid ihr neu hier? Ist heute Mittwoch? Sind die Server Down?" lesen. Doch was ist das? Nein, Buffed führt jetzt ebenfalls jeden Mittwoch Wartungsarbeiten an seinen Servern durch. *grusl**schauder*
> 
> Ich sollte morgens vermeiden noch mal einzunicken. Das gibt immer so schlimme Träume.





loooooooool^^^^^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (16. Juli 2008)

719..nicht schlecht leute..

btw kargath geht auch nicht


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

joerg1987 schrieb:


> todbringer bleibt schonma off


Verderbniss wird 100% folgen^^


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

Juhu... mein Interface sieht genauso aus wie gestern als ich mich ausgeloggt hab... hatte schon Angst wieder alles neu einstellen zu müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (16. Juli 2008)

NAIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN DESTROMATH NOCH DOOOOOOOOOWN WTF OMG ROFL ZOMG 
WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juli 2008)

Kypris schrieb:


> Mist.
> Mein Französischer Rollenspielserver ist off, auf dem ich mit einem Zweitaccount immer Noobs im Blutelfenstartgebiet töte.



Made my day!!

Wie war das in Matrix?

"Wenn man in französisch jemanden beschimpft dann ist das wie wenn man sich das Hinterteil mit goldenen Klopapier abwischt!"

So ähnlich ging doch der Spruch? Da fehlt eindeutig der allg. Ts! Ich könnt ner französischen Blutelfin auch stundenlang zuhören, egal ob sie schimpft!^^


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

KainvonNosgoth schrieb:


> los flamt ^^
> 
> reampool todbringer is bis 13 nich erreichbar


Welche Realms sind denn das so?


----------



## joerg1987 (16. Juli 2008)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> da haben wir gleich 2 sachen gemeinsam^^



wenn du jetzt noch als kaufmann arbeitest biste gut xD


----------



## Teleriel (16. Juli 2008)

Die Todeskrallen sollen online kommen ! Muss Angeln skillen !!!


----------



## .Côco (16. Juli 2008)

Kypris schrieb:


> Mist.
> Mein Französischer Rollenspielserver ist off, auf dem ich mit einem Zweitaccount immer Noobs im Blutelfenstartgebiet töte.



/rofl

made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuega (16. Juli 2008)

*seufz* ich hab geputzt und gespült und würd nu echt gern meiner kleinen Magierin das Mount holen.... eigentlich müsste man nach 2 Jahren gelernt haben das die Server NIE um Punkt 11 Uhr on kommen. Aber ich wollt mich auch mal hier verewigt haben^^


----------



## Aribef (16. Juli 2008)

lol wie einsam und allein Todbringer erst um 13uhr kommt... wehe mein pool folgt O.O


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

ARGH -.- jetzt kommen wieder die Suchtis von den anderen Servern und spammen alles zu... ich glaub ich bleib off bis alle Realms wieder da sind...


----------



## joerg1987 (16. Juli 2008)

argh vorher hat mich das ja nie angenervt xD, da ich ja sonst immer am mittwoch schule hatte, aber jetzt^^ *flame*


----------



## Mikolomeus (16. Juli 2008)

TIRION IST OFFLINE, NEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juli 2008)

Fuega schrieb:


> *seufz* ich hab geputzt und gespült und würd nu echt gern meiner kleinen Magierin das Mount holen.... eigentlich müsste man nach 2 Jahren gelernt haben das die Server NIE um Punkt 11 Uhr on kommen. Aber ich wollt mich auch mal hier verewigt haben^^



Es gibt Dinge die lernt man nie.. z.B. das es sich KAUM rentiert Mittwochs morgens früher aufzustehen um eventuell doch spielen zu können....


----------



## RaSeXeS (16. Juli 2008)

joerg1987 schrieb:


> wenn du jetzt noch als kaufmann arbeitest biste gut xD



reinzufällig JA^^
wie geil ist das denn

und gestern hatte ich noch meine mündliche IHK Abschlußprüfung die ich bestanden habe!!!!^^

muhahahahaha^^


----------



## seymerbo (16. Juli 2008)

es werden immer mehr server

aber wie gesagt mein server kommt eh als letztes


----------



## Hishabye (16. Juli 2008)

ah super Alleria ist nicht zu erreichen ^^


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

raserei mUSSSSSSS on^^


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

Uii die hälfte der server is schon wieder down^^


----------



## Aribef (16. Juli 2008)

Juhu Ambossar ist ON muha hehe


----------



## Mikolomeus (16. Juli 2008)

frostwolf stürtzt dauernd ab ^^


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

Na toll is on aber komm net drauf^^


----------



## Kypris (16. Juli 2008)

Wieso ist eigentlich immer der Server offline, auf dem ich zocke, frage ich mich...

Früher war es Antonidas...der ist ja sowieso immer bei verlängerten Wartungsarbeiten und technischen Problemen dabei.

Nun ist es Alleria, und prompt ist dieser Dummfick-Server down...


----------



## joerg1987 (16. Juli 2008)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> reinzufällig JA^^
> wie geil ist das denn
> 
> und gestern hatte ich noch meine mündliche IHK Abschlußprüfung die ich bestanden habe!!!!^^
> ...



xD die hatte ich letzte woche in heide^^ ist ja geil^^ xD, kommst nachher erstmal in friendslist^^


----------



## Sam1202 (16. Juli 2008)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> reinzufällig JA^^
> wie geil ist das denn
> 
> und gestern hatte ich noch meine mündliche IHK Abschlußprüfung die ich bestanden habe!!!!^^
> ...



Fettes GZ!
Ich bin erst im Mai dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Sam


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

Juhuu bin drauf... also bis nächsten Patchday CU all


----------



## seymerbo (16. Juli 2008)

ich glaubs nich Rexxar steht.

jetzt dauers nur nochma ne halbe stunde bis ich drauf komme


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> Na toll is on aber komm net drauf^^



jo bei maly genau so


----------



## RaSeXeS (16. Juli 2008)

joerg1987 schrieb:


> xD die hatte ich letzte woche in heide^^ ist ja geil^^ xD, kommst nachher erstmal in friendslist^^



hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und unser Server ist nun ONLINE!!!


ASZHARA IST ONLINE!!!


----------



## toydoll (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> btw: Dann muss nicht immer wieder jemand nachfragen ob sein Server schon on ist:
> 
> 
> http://www.wow-europe.com/de/serverstatus/index.html



genau, aber meiner is immernoch nich dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

lol die Leute können nicht mal ihren Servernamen richtig schreiben... wie geil is das denn?

Khaz'Goroth -> Katzgerooht

*wechschmeiß*


----------



## meganeo (16. Juli 2008)

Todbringer  <3


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

Neiiii absturz^^


----------



## Rennfloh (16. Juli 2008)

meinen 1. beitrag spende ich diesem Thread, einfach erheiternd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Malfurion soll zwar schon on sein, aber ich hänge seit 10min im Ladebildschirm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Edit: Meinen 2. beitrag :-D


----------



## toydoll (16. Juli 2008)

bis nächsten mittwoch, nu isser da


----------



## Soramac (16. Juli 2008)

War ja so klar: 

Einige Realms werden erweiterten Wartungsarbeiten unterzogen. Der folgende Realmpool wird von 11:00 Uhr bis 13:00 Uhr (MESZ) nicht erreichbar sein: Todbringer

Immer ich, imma ich.. gibts doch garnicht


----------



## Fuega (16. Juli 2008)

Warum solls dir anders gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Copeland (16. Juli 2008)

Rennfloh schrieb:


> meinen 1. beitrag spende ich diesem Thread, einfach erheiternd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich ebenfalls! Hab mich um 11:02 Uhr auf Malfurion eingeloggt und stand auch schon vor Haris Pilton in Shattrath um mir das Zeugs anzugucken als der Server dann wieder abgekackt ist. Naja, mal sehen.


----------



## Kypris (16. Juli 2008)

Todbringer-Spieler aller Länder vereinigt euch!

Ab ins Blizzard-Forum!

So lange spammen, bis großzügig 'Forenpausen' verteilt werden, wer ist dabei?


----------



## seymerbo (16. Juli 2008)

und server wieder down


----------



## Sidious75 (16. Juli 2008)

Madmortem ist on aber  ich komm nur bis zu Charakterliste wird abgerufen.
Sind zustände wie bei den testservern


----------



## Soramac (16. Juli 2008)

Kypris schrieb:


> Todbringer-Spieler aller Länder vereinigt euch!
> 
> Ab ins Blizzard-Forum!
> 
> So lange spammen, bis großzügig 'Forenpuasen verteilt werden, wer ist dabei?



Ich, ich.. Realmpool Forum, ist schon nen Thread offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #131 (0x85100083) File Corrupt
Program:	D:\WoW\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
File:	character\tauren\male\taurenmale.m2


----------



## Magni (16. Juli 2008)

muh auf kel'thuzad kommt man zwar aber die sau ruft meine chars net ab xD


----------



## Mikolomeus (16. Juli 2008)

manno mann, ich komm auf keinen meiner server druff!

tirion, frostwolf....


----------



## Salavora (16. Juli 2008)

GUTEN MORGEN MITEINANDER!!!

O ha... die suchtis sind alle noch da... na ja, bei nem größere Patch waren verzögerungen zu erwarten ^^

Trotzdem:
Schwarzen Tee und genau die SOrte Tee die DU haben willst in die Mitte stell. Etwas Rapshonig/Zucker/Süßstoff daneben pack und mir was zu essen nehm*


----------



## Oimdudla (16. Juli 2008)

Magni schrieb:


> muh auf kel'thuzad kommt man zwar aber die sau ruft meine chars net ab xD


auf destromath genau dasselbe..


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Teleriel schrieb:


> Die Todeskrallen sollen online kommen ! Muss Angeln skillen !!!


Ne die können bleiben wo sie sind, ich komm heut eh nicht on *fg*


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

Ja nee jetzt muss ich repairer laufen lassen und dann wieder patchen WIESO IMMER ICH????????????????


----------



## Teleriel (16. Juli 2008)

Hurra mein Server is online !! Bin Angeln . ByeBye ^^


----------



## Oimdudla (16. Juli 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> Ja nee jetzt muss ich repairer laufen lassen und dann wieder patchen WIESO IMMER ICH????????????????


hahahahahahaha oooooopfer xD


----------



## Rennfloh (16. Juli 2008)

> Madmortem ist on aber ich komm nur bis zu Charakterliste wird abgerufen.



so gehts mir mit Malfurion auch


----------



## staran (16. Juli 2008)

Todbringer biggest crap Realmpool Ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

Na tolle Mein Server ist Wieder da aber Er Ruf Schon Werden 5 Minuten Die Char Liste ab^^


----------



## Der Germane (16. Juli 2008)

dumme frage -.- kommt ihr proudmoore rein ?


----------



## Daroia (16. Juli 2008)

So ich bin dann jetzt mal Quests abgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe ihr müsst nicht mehr so lange warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bye


----------



## seymerbo (16. Juli 2008)

lol wenn ich rs benutzen will oder aufn birefkasten klicke gibttsn Disco


----------



## agolbur (16. Juli 2008)

wieso lädt es die charakter liste 10min bei mir??

so ausgelastet kann doch der server gar nicht sein...


----------



## Hulio (16. Juli 2008)

ladebildschirm seit minuten^^


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> hahahahahahaha oooooopfer xD



Ich war doch immer brav, hab nie gecheatet, immer meine monatsgebühr bezahlt... es geht um leben und tot... ... ... .. okke das is übertreieben ich weiss^^


----------



## Nivâ (16. Juli 2008)

ach das is am frühen morgen noch alles so erheiternd die ganzen seiten hier zu lesen^^
naja ab in bgs und ally schnetzeln

ps Hinterhalt is auch online^^  

Nivâ


----------



## Kypris (16. Juli 2008)

Der erste Flame Thread von mir ist offen!

Muss ich noch 20Sec bis zum Nächsten warten, mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hulio (16. Juli 2008)

ah jetzt gekickt und realm ist nicht aktiv, wobei online angezeigt wird ^^ immer das selbe mittwochs :-P


----------



## Sidious75 (16. Juli 2008)

vikk due stümper  und ein  25 mb grosser patch ist ned wirklich gross im vergleich zu 2.4.2

Wenn wier mal zu spät zahlen ist der acc sofort dicht aber bei patchdays darf sich blizz wohl alles erlauben.

Ich will meiner blutelfe ihr erstes mount kaufen


----------



## Soramac (16. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß wieso Todbringer Realmpool offline ist, hab gestern in Ticket geschrieben, weil die eine Quset nicht funktoniert, trotz abbrechen und neu versuchen gings auch nicht und die regeln das bestimmt grad in zwei Stunden : )


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juli 2008)

lol 7 minuten zum einloggen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

hallo salavora  

tia passiert war klar leute das sollte man doch schon wissen^^

gut das wen ich urlaub habe kein patch kommt^^

bin mal essen ciao ciao


----------



## Kypris (16. Juli 2008)

Der Zweite auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Los, das gibt gleich ne Forenpause für mich^^


----------



## Nivâ (16. Juli 2008)

hmm mir kommt da gerade so ne idee alle seiten hier zu lesen aba das dürfte dauern hat die schonmal eienr alle gelesen?


----------



## staran (16. Juli 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich weiß wieso Todbringer Realmpool offline ist, hab gestern in Ticket geschrieben, weil die eine Quset nicht funktoniert, trotz abbrechen und neu versuchen gings auch nicht und die regeln das bestimmt grad in zwei Stunden : )



Dann hoffe ich das du nicht auf meinem Server zockst


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Teleriel schrieb:


> Hurra mein Server is online !! Bin Angeln . ByeBye ^^


Schade.. hätte mich jetzt interessiert wer du bist und ob ich dich kenn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## agolbur (16. Juli 2008)

thrall wartezeit bis ich einlogen kann : 20sec dann bin ich ingame
frostwolf: 10min bis jetzt!.....

kann blizz die nicht irgendwie gleichmäßig auslasten ? ;D


----------



## Tigras81 (16. Juli 2008)

@der germane

bin auch auf Proudmoore - tut sich nix Charakterliste wird ewig lange abgerufen ....


----------



## .Côco (16. Juli 2008)

nee das is mir zu umfangreich alles zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir ist langweilig. Ich glaub ich fahr heut eher heim :/


----------



## Soramac (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Schade.. hätte mich jetzt interessiert wer du bist und ob ich dich kenn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Didä1 (16. Juli 2008)

Nivâ schrieb:


> hmm mir kommt da gerade so ne idee alle seiten hier zu lesen aba das dürfte dauern hat die schonmal eienr alle gelesen?



ich hab schonmal bis seite 250 gelesen dann hatt ich keine nbock mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (16. Juli 2008)

*FROOOOOOSTWOOOLLLFFF LASSS MICH REIN!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (16. Juli 2008)

ehm ich bekomme immer error 131 -.-
angeblich ist irgendwas mit HumanFemale falsch Oo? hat noch wer das problem


----------



## Nivâ (16. Juli 2008)

das is immer hin etwas aba ich glaube ich mach das von heute an mal hab ja ferien^^


----------



## Kypris (16. Juli 2008)

GOGO Leute!

http://forums.wow-europe.com/board.html?fo...37826&sid=3

Sinnlose Threads eröffnen!


----------



## Rennfloh (16. Juli 2008)

"Charakterliste wird abgerufen" seit 15 min.. ich geh mal Wäsche aufhängen


----------



## Soramac (16. Juli 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> *FROOOOOOSTWOOOLLLFFF LASSS MICH REIN!!!!!!!!!!*



Seit wann lassen die Orcs im Alteractal einen Zwerg Jäger in die Burg Frostwolf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hallo salavora
> 
> tia passiert war klar leute das sollte man doch schon wissen^^
> 
> ...


Moin Nats! 
Und guten Appetit!
Ich glaub, ich düs gleich zum Friseur *g*
*Frei hat, weil Bänderriß hat*



Nivâ schrieb:


> hmm mir kommt da gerade so ne idee alle seiten hier zu lesen aba das dürfte dauern hat die schonmal eienr alle gelesen?


Ich glaube, jene, die seit anfang an hier lesen haben fast alle Seiten auch gelesen ^^



.Côco schrieb:


> nee das is mir zu umfangreich alles zu lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*g* Wenn du so gegen 13 Uhr ins Auto steigst, sollten die Server stabil und on sein, wenn du zuhause ankommst ;-)


----------



## Nivâ (16. Juli 2008)

haste schon repair exe versucht?


----------



## Tifu (16. Juli 2008)

/push


----------



## Squidwârd (16. Juli 2008)

bei mir auch zig minuten charliste.. könnt ihr ma aufhören euch einzuloggen? Ich will da rein. kkthxbye


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## wolkentaenzer (16. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Na tolle Mein Server ist Wieder da aber Er Ruf Schon Werden 5 Minuten Die Char Liste ab^^


Satzen Sinn Wörter Geben Gleich?

Viel er lernen muss, der junge Padawhan!


----------



## Soramac (16. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee





wbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Hexenhase (16. Juli 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> GUTEN MORGEN MITEINANDER!!!
> 
> O ha... die suchtis sind alle noch da... na ja, bei nem größere Patch waren verzögerungen zu erwarten ^^
> 
> ...




wieso gross bei mir 25 MB mehr net aber die bekommen es einfach nicht auf die reihe mal alles zu schaffen


----------



## Nivâ (16. Juli 2008)

sagt mal wielange waren gestern eigendlich die login sever down meine gilde wollte raiden doch keiner konnte ich einloggen


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

Mal ne doofe Frage gibt es hier auch einen Show your Interface Thread oder so was ?


----------



## EMaN1984 (16. Juli 2008)

naja ich glaub ich zock erst ma ne runde diablo 2, schon ma seelisch und moralisch auf Diablo III vorbereiten xD


----------



## Nivâ (16. Juli 2008)

ka guck ma in den unterforen


----------



## Soramac (16. Juli 2008)

Nivâ schrieb:


> sagt mal wielange waren gestern eigendlich die login sever down meine gilde wollte raiden *doch keiner konnte ich einloggen*



Ich sehr gut dich verstehe was du in deine Satz schreiben hast, glaube login server war so down  für 2 Stunden wenn ich mich recht innere gut


----------



## Salavora (16. Juli 2008)

Hexenhase schrieb:


> wieso gross bei mir 25 MB mehr net aber die bekommen es einfach nicht auf die reihe mal alles zu schaffen


Mit größer meinte ich nicht die Dateigröße ^ ^ 
Eher: Es wird ne Menge gemacht, es ist kein Wartungspatch, der 3 Fehler behebt, sondern einer, über den Artikel geschrieben werden *g*

Humpel dann mal zum Friseur, bis später ihr alle!


----------



## Shadowstar79 (16. Juli 2008)

hmm bin auf Eredar und kann mich einloggen Charlist wird auch ngezeigt.. aber soabald ich meinen  Char auswäghke und ingame will kommt ladebild geht auch fix dursch aber danach tut sich nix mehr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RazZerrR (16. Juli 2008)

*verzweifel*

wann gibt es reiten ab 30 wuaaaah


----------



## Gwendolyne-MalGanis (16. Juli 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich sehr gut dich verstehe was du in deine Satz schreiben hast, glaube login server war so down  für 2 Stunden wenn ich mich recht innere gut



Ja, das hat meiner Gruppe diue 4te Timequest in ZA versaut QQ


----------



## mmm79 (16. Juli 2008)

Arikros schrieb:


> Jemand aus meiner Gilde der is 39



naja, war mal mit einem in ner Gilde, der war 50 und hatte 7 70iger.

(bin selber 28, und leute über 30 kenne ich doch ein paar in wow)


----------



## Sidious75 (16. Juli 2008)

Vorschlag, wir gehen Blizz raiden in Paris


----------



## LordofFrog (16. Juli 2008)

kann noch jemand seine charliste nicht abfregen, bzw hängt daran fest. kann mich einloggen, aber es lädt die liste nicht.


----------



## agolbur (16. Juli 2008)

najo in der zeit en bissi auf http://wotlk.wowhead.com/?talent umschaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowstar79 (16. Juli 2008)

wenn ihr langeweile habt oder wow so vermisst hier anmelden browsergame wie wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.gondal.de/signups/add?subid=ref242307


----------



## LordofFrog (16. Juli 2008)

Shadowstar79 schrieb:


> wenn ihr langeweile habt oder wow so vermisst hier anmelden browsergame wie wow
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




weil browsergames nach einer woche langweilig werden^^


----------



## Shadowstar79 (16. Juli 2008)

ich spiel ja auch Browsergames nur ab und an und ned Täglich ^^ also macht es mir auch nach einer woche noch spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofFrog (16. Juli 2008)

mansche weltraumsimulationen, bzw strategiesimulationen kann man aber net mal an einem tag spielen und an einem net ^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

8 Minuten to go !


----------



## Oimdudla (16. Juli 2008)

OMG DER SCHEIß GEHT NOCH IMMER NICHT XD!


----------



## Der Germane (16. Juli 2008)

Tigras81 schrieb:


> @der germane
> 
> bin auch auf Proudmoore - tut sich nix Charakterliste wird ewig lange abgerufen ....




hab ticket geschrieben aber halt immer noch keine antwort -.-


----------



## agolbur (16. Juli 2008)

jaja das mach ich grad

dieses bild anschaun http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/1712/wo...08114758rs6.jpg

und dabei dieses lied hören... (das beste lied dafür)http://youtube.com/watch?v=SZZxubx-kpA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (16. Juli 2008)

Oh Mann ey, will meine Hexerin endlich auf 30 bringen!11elf


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Oh Mann ey, will meine Hexerin endlich auf 30 bringen!11elf


oO
Irgendwie werdet ihr mir grad alle sehr unheimlich *grusel*


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

so re

warum was los?


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

agolbur schrieb:


> wieso lädt es die charakter liste 10min bei mir??
> 
> so ausgelastet kann doch der server gar nicht sein...




Wilkommen In club hat Ich Schon vor 15 Minuten Dacht Naja Spielst  halt Ne Runde World In Conflikt Auf net und nun versuche Ichs wieder Und Wieder der Selbe Scheiss!


----------



## angrydope (16. Juli 2008)

Patchday 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.4.3 kommt (lädt bei mir gerade)


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Wie wäre es wenn wir alle einmal tiiiiiiiief durchatmen, Mittag essen gehen und in zwei Stunden schauen ob alles wieder normal ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (16. Juli 2008)

agolbur schrieb:


> jaja das mach ich grad
> 
> dieses bild anschaun http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/1712/wo...08114758rs6.jpg
> 
> ...




Ist Frostwolf nicht auch Blutdurst? wenn ja dann haben wir uns vielleicht schon mal gehauen^^  (schnee im sommer und so)


----------



## Didä1 (16. Juli 2008)

so bin endlich drin... 45 mins inner warteschlange =)

ps: EU-Frostmourne


----------



## vyse84 (16. Juli 2008)

nerv.


komm gestern nacht 0.30 uhr nach haus und wollt noch ein wenig dalys machen und feuerpartikel farmen. beim einloggen seh ich das die server 3uhr heruntergefahren werden. hab ich ja total vergessen.;-) ich dailys weggelassen und nur partikel gefarmt. geh um 3uhr ins bett.(war schon seltsam das schlafzmmer war dunkel, normalerweise scheint die sonne rein.) somit hab ich nu nen blauen zeh. toll.   bin gegen 10uhr aufgestanden, bissel wohnung gemacht. usw  wollt nu zoggen und geht noch immer nicht. maaaan^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

Mich erreichten gerade Nachrichten, dass eine Selbstmordwelle über den Globus geht.

Angeblich soll der WoW Login schuld daran sein. ...


----------



## Lord Arresh (16. Juli 2008)

ich warte seit knapp 40 minuten das die Chara iste geladen wird und es passiert rein gar nichts.

auf vielen anderen Servern kommt man wie gewohnt ratz fatz in die CHara Liste aber was brignt das auf nen anderen Server neu anzufangen wenn man seinen eigene Chara weiter machen will


----------



## Didä1 (16. Juli 2008)

Didä schrieb:


> so bin endlich drin... 45 mins inner warteschlange =)
> 
> ps: EU-Frostmourne



omfg... ich war drin, klick auf den briefkasten und werd zurück in die charaliste geworfen >.<


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

agolbur schrieb:


> jaja das mach ich grad
> 
> dieses bild anschaun http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/1712/wo...08114758rs6.jpg
> 
> ...




Wir können ja Ne Bilder Sammlung machen! http://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wowkackelc0.jpg ^^ 

Und dass Müsst Ihr da Zu hören http://youtube.com/watch?v=_Wr50NZIB1g


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn wir alle einmal tiiiiiiiief durchatmen, Mittag essen gehen und in zwei Stunden schauen ob alles wieder normal ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich leg mich jetzt ne stunde ins auto und schlafe

bye bis nachher


----------



## Link2006 (16. Juli 2008)

Toll auf meinen 70iger auf Kel'Thuzad ladet er die Charliste net und Baelgun scheint immernoch down zu sein


----------



## Magni (16. Juli 2008)

hm charliste da! real inaktiv maaaaaan xD


----------



## Rennfloh (16. Juli 2008)

Blutdurst scheint echte Probs zu haben. Alle hängen entweder in der Charliste oder nach 100% laden hängts sich auf...


----------



## Mikolomeus (16. Juli 2008)

irgendwie unterhalktsam euch da zuzuhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja ich zock meine schurkin ebend auf 30 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuggels (16. Juli 2008)

scheiß blutdurst -.-
<-- Nozdormu und alle leute in meiner gilde sind im ts und  machen  gilden frühstück^^


----------



## .Côco (16. Juli 2008)

Rennfloh schrieb:


> Blutdurst scheint echte Probs zu haben. Alle hängen entweder in der Charliste oder nach 100% laden hängts sich auf...




dann verpass ich im büro wenigstens nix ^^


----------



## Gast20180212 (16. Juli 2008)

> ich warte seit knapp 40 minuten das die Chara iste geladen wird und es passiert rein gar nichts.
> 
> auf vielen anderen Servern kommt man wie gewohnt ratz fatz in die CHara Liste aber was brignt das auf nen anderen Server neu anzufangen wenn man seinen eigene Chara weiter machen will



bei mir das gleiche ! ... wie schwul ist das denn ich komme auf jeden anderen server aba ned auf die wo meine chars drauf sind. .... pfff


----------



## Didä1 (16. Juli 2008)

ich werd dann wohl eher mal duschen gehn... das is mir hier zu doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XerXisB (16. Juli 2008)

naja muss eh arbeiten von daher ist das nicht so schlimm xD aber meine freundin dreht am rad, sie hat frei und kann nicht spielen xD


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Und nochmal: Ihr habt Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das kann man ja gar nicht mehr alles lesen hier, meine Fresse ^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich leg mich jetzt ne stunde ins auto und schlafe
> 
> bye bis nachher



Schlaf gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

Nuggels schrieb:


> scheiß blutdurst -.-
> <-- Nozdormu und alle leute in meiner gilde sind im ts und  machen  gilden frühstück^^



Was Frühstück Ich würde er sagen Mittagessen^^ 

Was ich gerade mache mhhhhhhmm Lecker


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Und nochmal: Ihr habt Probleme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20180212 (16. Juli 2008)

das deprimiert xD das macht die sucht ^^


----------



## Mukuhaka (16. Juli 2008)

der server rexxar dauert ewig bis er da ist hab mittlerweile nen char auf nem anderen realm angefangen und bin mit dem auch 70


----------



## Soramac (16. Juli 2008)

Wer findet die Fehler:

Ertweiterte Wartungsarbeiten, 06/07 

Anscheinend hat ein Techniker schlecht geschlafen und daher so schnell getippt.


----------



## Didä1 (16. Juli 2008)

http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/4427/neubitmapsu9.png

naja immer mit der ruhe... Blutdurst hängt irgendwie... an der stelle gehts net weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (16. Juli 2008)

WAHHHH WTF?!?!??!??!?!
PAAAAAANIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIK
BLUTDURST HÄNGT WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
WIR WERDEN ALLE STERBEN!!! o.O!


----------



## Magni (16. Juli 2008)

schei* die horde an! die sind schuld, wie immer xD 

ich hör gerade http://youtube.com/watch?v=Q3ELwy3jssE uND ich würds auch gerne machen!

http://my.buffed.de/mb_useruploads/69498/g...3/charlogin.jpg


----------



## BadsoulxXx (16. Juli 2008)

Trotzdem, ich will schon gern mal auf meinen Realm einloggen koennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

Didä schrieb:


> http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/4427/neubitmapsu9.png
> 
> naja immer mit der ruhe... Blutdurst hängt irgendwie... an der stelle gehts net weiter
> 
> ...




Du bist Wenigstens Weiter alles ich <-------------------http://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wowkackelc0.jpg^^


----------



## Magni (16. Juli 2008)

Ertweiterte muss erweiterte heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuggels (16. Juli 2008)

jo das hab ich auch wenn ich bei perenolde mit nem twink einloggen will...


----------



## streetzwei (16. Juli 2008)

zirkel is au down -.-

will endlich zocken =P


----------



## Oimdudla (16. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ><


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich leg mich jetzt ne stunde ins auto und schlafe
> 
> bye bis nachher




ehm lol?^^


----------



## Oimdudla (16. Juli 2008)

btw: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Gh1J4rTgVgE
!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Link2006 (16. Juli 2008)

http://www.abload.de/img/wowsen.jpg

und

http://www.abload.de/img/wow2cin.jpg

kein Baelgun da -.-

und dann musste das hier hören

http://youtube.com/watch?v=NS3m0-4bM9s


----------



## Gast20180212 (16. Juli 2008)

was los da :X ich zogg auf dem server allianz *kreisch*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magni (16. Juli 2008)

LOL erweiterte wartungsarbeiten 11-13. nichterreichbare realms : Todbringer

WTf bei dennen gehen wohl die blutdurstrealms oder was o.O


----------



## Thoryk (16. Juli 2008)

Zurück zum Thema

Ich leg mein Plasmaspendetermin immer auf Mittwochsfrüh...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann spiel ich zwar zu mittags etwas "stoned", weil sämtliche Inhaltsstoffe meines Blutes das Haus verlassen haben, aber damit helf ich anderen Bedürftigen, meiner Geldbörse und ich schlag die "Server-down-Zeitphase" tot.


----------



## Oimdudla (16. Juli 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Jx9ICZfMcuU
hahaahahha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CritYou (16. Juli 2008)

Mukuhaka schrieb:


> der server rexxar dauert ewig bis er da ist hab mittlerweile nen char auf nem anderen realm angefangen und bin mit dem auch 70



Ja so hab ich's auch gemacht xD


----------



## Nuggels (16. Juli 2008)

Stoneddragon schrieb:


> was los da :X ich zogg auf dem server allianz *kreisch*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZarDocKs (16. Juli 2008)

streetzwei schrieb:


> zirkel is au down -.-
> 
> will endlich zocken =P


Natzrezim gleiche prob warum ist der realm pool nur so groß könnte wetten das ist weil da alle sich nun einloggen =D
ich auch =D einglück hab ich auf verdamnis noch nen priest und dudu =D mal gucken vlt find ich noch ne schnelle ini pvp kann man da vergessen =D zurbesten zeit 10 min wartezeiten für WS :/


----------



## Gast20180212 (16. Juli 2008)

genau ! besser zum thema zurück sonst artet das im gespamme aus xD *unschuldig schau*

ich geh jetzt verzweifeln (http://youtube.com/watch?v=olhczmTbB4I)
und mir n neuen kaffee hohlen und ne runde sacred gold zoggen ^^ iwe muss man sich ja beschäftigen. =)

bb


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Jx9ICZfMcuU
> hahaahahha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




LOLXD


----------



## Dragonsdeath (16. Juli 2008)

aloha leute


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

hallo


----------



## Silmarilli (16. Juli 2008)

hallo erstmal 

hat mal wer'n kaffee u. 1-2 croissants?

lg Sily


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Thoryk schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema
> 
> Ich leg mein Plasmaspendetermin immer auf Mittwochsfrüh...
> 
> ...


Na.. *schluck* das hat ja auch was.
Hab ich schon mal erwähnt dass ich kein Blut sehen kann?.. *grün um die Nase werd*

Na ich mach es immer so, ich nehm mir einfach Mittwochs NIE! Urlaub =)
Und wenn ich jetz dann mal zwei Wochen Urlaub hab geh ich in der Früh einfach shoppen oder schlaf bis um drei..mal sehn.


----------



## Oimdudla (16. Juli 2008)

ach ich liebe tv total
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=JLV3FT37dE4&...feature=related
xDD

BRUCE IS DER WAHRHEIT!


----------



## Dragonsdeath (16. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> hallo erstmal
> 
> hat mal wer'n kaffee u. 1-2 croissants?
> 
> lg Sily


hätte ich jetzt acuh gerne^^


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=t6bYwcX0HPE&NR=1 Der war Aber Auch GutXD


----------



## Dragonsdeath (16. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=t6bYwcX0HPE&NR=1 Der war Aber Auch GutXD


ich sehe ihr habt nix zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie jeden mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (16. Juli 2008)

ich sag nur: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=41VoEKfRm9Y&...feature=related
xDD


----------



## Dragonsdeath (16. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> ich sag nur: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=41VoEKfRm9Y&...feature=related
> xDD


bitte WAS???^^


----------



## Zerenox (16. Juli 2008)

sry aber.. langsam regts auf.. jeden ver&"*" mittwoch komm ich vorbei und dann: "Is heute Mittwoch? Sind die Server Down?"
das stresst mich jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> ich sag nur: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=41VoEKfRm9Y&...feature=related
> xDD




WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XD


Edit:Zerenox hast Du was Gegen Mich <--------------Stress 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (16. Juli 2008)

Zerenox schrieb:


> sry aber.. langsam regts auf.. jeden ver&"*" mittwoch komm ich vorbei und dann: "Is heute Mittwoch? Sind die Server Down?"
> das stresst mich jetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann ignorier diesen thread doch einfach -.-


----------



## Magni (16. Juli 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=m_ex1a1ilpk&...feature=related guckt das euch an DAS IST SO MEGA!^^


----------



## agolbur (16. Juli 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ist Frostwolf nicht auch Blutdurst? wenn ja dann haben wir uns vielleicht schon mal gehauen^^  (schnee im sommer und so)




kann sein :-) bin aber hordler ! :>


----------



## Dragonsdeath (16. Juli 2008)

Magni schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=m_ex1a1ilpk&...feature=related guckt das euch an DAS IST SO MEGA!^^


ohh gott


----------



## Tendrol (16. Juli 2008)

Seit ich den Patch drauf habe,kann ich mich zwar Anmelden und auch den Char auswählen.Doch nachdem der Lade Balken voll ist tut sich nix mehr.
Im Anmeldefenster steht zwar das der Realmpool Todbringer Verlängerte Server Down Zeiten hat doch das betrifft Madmortem ja nicht da dieser zu Blutdurst gehört. Im Fenster steht auch das bei manchen an der Worldmap ein kleines Fenster erscheint für ein GM Ticket obwohl sie überhaupt keins Verschickt haben.
Man solle doch seine Addon´s deaktivieren und die Repair exe. ausführen .

Zurück zu meinem Fehler,manchmal komme ich auch erst nicht so weit um meinen Char aus zu wählen. Server sind auf jedenfall ON. Mal Abwarten,vielleicht geht es ja auch wieder in einer Stunde.


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

Magni schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=m_ex1a1ilpk&...feature=related guckt das euch an DAS IST SO MEGA!^^




PPPPPPPPPPäääääääääääääääääääääääääää Kenne Ich schon ^^


----------



## Didä1 (16. Juli 2008)

Magni schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=m_ex1a1ilpk&...feature=related guckt das euch an DAS IST SO MEGA!^^



ja das is ehrlich schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (16. Juli 2008)

Didä schrieb:


> ja das is ehrlich schlimm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo ist richtig krank -.-


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

So Ich Leucht Mal Meine Säcke Durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XD


----------



## Oimdudla (16. Juli 2008)

roooooooooofl
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=M-V6XYPCmvY&...feature=related

und das xD neeerd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=2jkqGNgZSAw&...feature=related


----------



## Dragonsdeath (16. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> So Ich Leucht Mal Meine Säcke Durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


LoL hf^^

EDIT: Juchuhh 1.000ster Beitrag


----------



## Aitaro (16. Juli 2008)

hmm.. grad von der arbeit heimgekommen.. 

bin grad am patch downloaden..

wie siehts aus? never play on a patch day? oder bekommen se es heut gebacken?


----------



## Malchezzar (16. Juli 2008)

wasn mit mannoroth los? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann mich net auf den server einloggen


----------



## Didä1 (16. Juli 2008)

sie ham da ne krampfader  im sack
- Ich so: What the FUCK?!^^


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

Didä schrieb:


> sie ham da ne krampfader  im sack
> - Ich so: What the FUCK?!^^




XD der war Gut oder Dass mit dem Vig****............ XD


----------



## Dragonsdeath (16. Juli 2008)

Didä schrieb:


> sie ham da ne krampfader  im sack
> - Ich so: What the FUCK?!^^


jo^^


----------



## Oimdudla (16. Juli 2008)

rofl ich hau mich weg
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=FJ-uAtc1whY
XD


----------



## Dragonsdeath (16. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> rofl ich hau mich weg
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=FJ-uAtc1whY
> XD


wie geil^^


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

ist euch allen den so langweilig?

so wieder da konnte doch nicht ne ganze stunde schlafen aber wenigstens ne halbe stunde geschlafen


----------



## Kaputo (16. Juli 2008)

Tendrol schrieb:


> Seit ich den Patch drauf habe,kann ich mich zwar Anmelden und auch den Char auswählen.Doch nachdem der Lade Balken voll ist tut sich nix mehr.
> Im Anmeldefenster steht zwar das der Realmpool Todbringer Verlängerte Server Down Zeiten hat doch das betrifft Madmortem ja nicht da dieser zu Blutdurst gehört. Im Fenster steht auch das bei manchen an der Worldmap ein kleines Fenster erscheint für ein GM Ticket obwohl sie überhaupt keins Verschickt haben.
> Man solle doch seine Addon´s deaktivieren und die Repair exe. ausführen .
> 
> Zurück zu meinem Fehler,manchmal komme ich auch erst nicht so weit um meinen Char aus zu wählen. Server sind auf jedenfall ON. Mal Abwarten,vielleicht geht es ja auch wieder in einer Stunde.




Den gleichen Fehler hab ich auch. Komme auch nicht soweit um meinen Char zu wählen.   Realm Malfurion


----------



## Dragonsdeath (16. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ist euch allen den so langweilig?
> 
> so wieder da konnte doch nicht ne ganze stunde schlafen aber wenigstens ne halbe stunde geschlafen


jo uns ist langweilig^^

ach und schön geschlafen?^^


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ist euch allen den so langweilig?
> 
> so wieder da konnte doch nicht ne ganze stunde schlafen aber wenigstens ne halbe stunde geschlafen



wb


----------



## Didä1 (16. Juli 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=eqBPM3_xrSo&...feature=related

kennt ihr das schon?!^^


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ist euch allen den so langweilig?
> 
> so wieder da konnte doch nicht ne ganze stunde schlafen aber wenigstens ne halbe stunde geschlafen





JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA Ach Ja und JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA MIT IST TOT LANGWEILIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ist euch allen den so langweilig?
> 
> so wieder da konnte doch nicht ne ganze stunde schlafen aber wenigstens ne halbe stunde geschlafen



wb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Programmchef (16. Juli 2008)

Realmpool Blutdurst - selbes Prob...es kann sich keiner einloggen...

btw bin auch Malfurion =)


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> jo uns ist langweilig^^
> 
> ach und schön geschlafen?^^


auf jedenfall mal besser wie gar nicht geschlafen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

mein magen tut weh -.-


----------



## thethinker (16. Juli 2008)

Hi!

Während Ihr WOW repariert könntet Ihr ja den Patch runterladen =) und zwar: Hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luxias (16. Juli 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=pzwn-nelFIg&...feature=related


----------



## Marathma (16. Juli 2008)

Bei mir wird nicht einmal die Charliste geladen. Ich habe alle Addons aus dem Ordner gelöscht und Norton den uneingeschränkten Zugriff von WoW erlaubt, mit mäßigem Erfolg.
Der Support ist auch nicht zu erreichen Vielleicht gehts jemanden ähnlich, need help.


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mein magen tut weh -.-




Kanns ja Noch Den Rest von Meiner Suppe haben oder ESS was


----------



## Nyscha (16. Juli 2008)

Ich hab folgendes Problem : 

Ich spiel auf dem Server Mal'Ganis.
Wenn ich auf dem Realm joinen will steht  nur das die Charaktere geladen werden aber es kommt nix und das steht die ganze zeit da.
Was könnte das sein ? 
Auf andere Realms kommen die sofort.

Gruß 
Nyscha


----------



## KICKASSEZ (16. Juli 2008)

Tendrol schrieb:


> Seit ich den Patch drauf habe,kann ich mich zwar Anmelden und auch den Char auswählen.Doch nachdem der Lade Balken voll ist tut sich nix mehr.
> Im Anmeldefenster steht zwar das der Realmpool Todbringer Verlängerte Server Down Zeiten hat doch das betrifft Madmortem ja nicht da dieser zu Blutdurst gehört. Im Fenster steht auch das bei manchen an der Worldmap ein kleines Fenster erscheint für ein GM Ticket obwohl sie überhaupt keins Verschickt haben.
> Man solle doch seine Addon´s deaktivieren und die Repair exe. ausführen .
> 
> Zurück zu meinem Fehler,manchmal komme ich auch erst nicht so weit um meinen Char aus zu wählen. Server sind auf jedenfall ON. Mal Abwarten,vielleicht geht es ja auch wieder in einer Stunde.



genau dasselbe problem gibts hier auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## agolbur (16. Juli 2008)

Link2006 schrieb:


> und dann musste das hier hören
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=NS3m0-4bM9s



finde von denen

http://youtube.com/watch?v=tah0OnS3nBU

nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (16. Juli 2008)

Didä schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=eqBPM3_xrSo&...feature=related
> 
> kennt ihr das schon?!^^


OMG^^


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

ich hab was Bessers http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=eDsKHDIxBFM&...feature=related


----------



## TwistedTransistor (16. Juli 2008)

alles suchtis hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kaum geht etwas nich sind se toootal verzweifelt


----------



## Oimdudla (16. Juli 2008)

das beste is immer noch:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=psvL2eYQ7YM&...feature=related
SILENCE! I KILL YOU!


----------



## Blackywulf (16. Juli 2008)

*g* nach meiner erfahrung,ist wohl der Login Server down,bzw Blizzard hat ein Problem mit der DB in der die Characktere sich befinden,deswegen auch das Problem mit den WoW Error durch Beschädigte Charackter Models,wird wohl noch geupdatet die Server von Blizz*g*


----------



## Ruven (16. Juli 2008)

Mahlzeit und HF heute Mittag


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

JAAAAAAAAA ICH HAB MEINEN CHAR ENDLICH Cu alle Bis nächsten Mittwoch!!!


----------



## PeriBelgium (16. Juli 2008)

Heute hab ich frei, freute mich auf das WoW zoggen, kann seit gestern mit meinem Untoten Krieger, auf klassische Art und Weise reiten lernen, sprich ab Level 40. Egal im Moment spielt alles verrückt und Baelgun kann ich nicht erreichen, entweder wieder ins Bett pennen gehn, oder Test Drive Unlimited zoggen (ohne den einzigen Patch übrigns unspielbar gewesen, aber nun geht es ja). Oder ganz Kreativ, die Kamera eingepackt und paar neue Bilder machen, für DeviantArt. Doofste Alternative wäre jedesmal probiern WoW zu starten und am Ende zu bemerken die Probleme bestehn noch und es wird dran gearbeitet. BÖH.
Was macht ihr in eurer Zwangspause von WoW? Falls das nun den ganzen Tag so ist, kriegt man den Blizzard gut geschrieben?
Achja bin auf Lowlands Festival in Holland, gibbet hier noch Leute die im August dort sind oder gar auf ein anderes Festival gehn?


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

Na toll Zu früh Gefreut Nun kack dass Game bei lade...... ab lädt immer Weiter Volle er Fertig ist -_-^^


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mein magen tut weh -.-


was hast den gemacht?


----------



## Malchezzar (16. Juli 2008)

Nyscha schrieb:


> Ich hab folgendes Problem :
> 
> Ich spiel auf dem Server Mal'Ganis.
> Wenn ich auf dem Realm joinen will steht  nur das die Charaktere geladen werden aber es kommt nix und das steht die ganze zeit da.
> ...




genau das gleiche prolem hab ich mit mannoroth


----------



## Malchezzar (16. Juli 2008)

ok jetzt is mannoroth down >.>


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> JAAAAAAAAA ICH HAB MEINEN CHAR ENDLICH Cu alle Bis nächsten Mittwoch!!!


War das eine Drohung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarom (16. Juli 2008)

Was jetz schonmal beruhigend is anscheinend hat Blizz das problem endlich erkannt mein MainRealm Server Nathrezim is auf alle Fälle jetz nicht mehr in der Realmlist.....

Hoffe das die schnarchnasen mal wieder was vernünftig machen die letzen Patches haben mir immer nur stress gebracht von ServerDC`s über hohe latenz und lags sowie Moblooting ausser reichweite.

grml wird  langsam etwas aergerlich da man ja nicht umsonst spielt


----------



## Oimdudla (16. Juli 2008)

ja ne is klar destromath is jetzt wieder weg vonner liste o.O! -.-


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=tYeCYbaaXBI&feature=related Dass Ist Mal Gut musik!!!!!!


----------



## siLec00 (16. Juli 2008)

Bei mir geht's leider noch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Charakterliste wird abgerufen... das Spiel was mittlerweile jeder kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morbusdei (16. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> das beste is immer noch:
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=psvL2eYQ7YM&...feature=related
> SILENCE! I KILL YOU!



mega-atom-rofl!


----------



## Spectrales (16. Juli 2008)

"Verbindung wird aufgebaut" seit 5 Minuten... Internetverbindung ist da
Oh Mann, will meine 30er Stute :O


----------



## LordofFrog (16. Juli 2008)

lol, jetzt sind die blutdurstserver ganz weg


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=tYeCYbaaXBI&feature=related Dass Ist Mal Gut musik!!!!!!


Da ist mir sowas lieber -> http://youtube.com/watch?v=8Fa74btBwVI


----------



## PeriBelgium (16. Juli 2008)

Höre nun aus purer Öhm Langeweile Musik, sprich Weezer. Denke echt gleich TDU zu spielen, vielleicht sogar Online. Bisher nur Offline weil ich keine Lust auf GameSpy hatte, is ja anscheinend Pflicht. Ich will WoW an meinem freien Tag spielen (auf den Boden stampft!).


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

LOL ich Bin mal Auf Russische Server List gegen Und Da Stand überal Bei Server name ?? oder ? XD Aber dan Bin ich Wieder Raus Gefolgen^^


----------



## vyse84 (16. Juli 2008)

madmortem gibts auh nicht mehr in der liste...


----------



## Slayed (16. Juli 2008)

Atreyu is zwar übelzt nice aber das da is fast untoppbar : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5glHmu_nvV4

xD


----------



## Ocian (16. Juli 2008)

Sagt mal, heute ist ja echt was los. Sind schon überall wieder Ferien? *g* xD


----------



## Gast20180212 (16. Juli 2008)

will blizz einen verarschen?

erst waren die 2 server wo ich drauf spiele nicht zu erreichen (allgemeines problem auch auf anderen servern wegen charliste laden)
und jetzt sind se ganz weg... <.<


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Sagt mal, heute ist ja echt was los. Sind schon überall wieder Ferien? *g* xD




Anscheinend ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

<3 http://youtube.com/watch?v=rXb3wEVfClw

Stress0056: Was willst du uns damit sagen?


----------



## Spectrales (16. Juli 2008)

Ich verkriech mich mal in Cod4...Da gibts zumindest keine Loginserver <.<


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Sagt mal, heute ist ja echt was los. Sind schon überall wieder Ferien? *g* xD


Überall? Nein! Ein kleines verschlafenes Ex-Königreich names Bayern leistet immer noch Widerstand und geht erst Ende Juli in die Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morbusdei (16. Juli 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1wnOUH2jk8...//blog.ohtv.de/

finde das sehr gelungen, sowohl vom lied als auch von video her!


----------



## PeriBelgium (16. Juli 2008)

Blubb blubb, toll draussen ist Mistwetter, ohne schlechtes Gewissen zoggen. Hab Hunger...glaub mach mir irgendwas leckeres, hmm Milchschnitte und Mikrowelle, was wohl dabei rauskommt. Hmm bin irgendwie dann doch zu faul, die Sauerei wegzumachen, wenn ich es tun würde.


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Morbusdei schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1wnOUH2jk8...//blog.ohtv.de/
> 
> finde das sehr gelungen, sowohl vom lied als auch von video her!


"Schreit mir zu wenig" hät ich jetzt fast geschrieben.. *kicher*


----------



## Neque neque (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Überall? Nein! Ein kleines verschlafenes Ex-Königreich names Bayern leistet immer noch Widerstand und geht erst Ende Juli in die Ferien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jop, sonst hätte ich auch schon ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Sagt mal, heute ist ja echt was los. Sind schon überall wieder Ferien? *g* xD


ferien, urlaub usw.
nur ein paar von uns (inkl. ich) sitzen unmotiviert auf arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofFrog (16. Juli 2008)

gähn! will mein interface neu einstellen, und nichts geht hier, auf andern server char erstellt, und toll, da gibt es keine fähigkeiten mit abklingzeit auf lvl 1, was für ein mist.


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> jop, sonst hätte ich auch schon ferien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und ich Urlaub =)
Meine Beruffschule geht auch ab 4. August in die Ferien *froi*
Zwei Wochen Urlaub *hüpf* 
Dann zwei Wochen lang 5 Tage arbeiten -.-"


----------



## is imba (16. Juli 2008)

mich kotzt es auch so langsam mal derbe an wofür zahle ich noch,will in den 2 jahren wo ich zogge garned ausrechnen wieviele spielstd mir fliegen gegangen sind wegen den scheiss patches klar freue ich mich über verbesserungen im game nur es nervt echt ^^ wollte auch mal flamen


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Und ich Urlaub =)
> Meine Beruffschule geht auch ab 4. August in die Ferien *froi*
> Zwei Wochen Urlaub *hüpf*
> Dann zwei Wochen lang 5 Tage arbeiten -.-"


hehe ich hab ab 15. august 3 wochen urlaub  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Und ich Urlaub =)
> Meine Beruffschule geht auch ab 4. August in die Ferien *froi*
> Zwei Wochen Urlaub *hüpf*
> Dann zwei Wochen lang 5 Tage arbeiten -.-"



Ab 4. August 3 Wochen Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry musste sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ferien, urlaub usw.
> nur ein paar von uns (inkl. ich) sitzen unmotiviert auf arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Ja Wen Ich Dein Chef wäre Würde ich Dich Feuern an Stad Zu Arbeiten Schreibst du bei buffed^^


----------



## PeriBelgium (16. Juli 2008)

Arbeiten wäre jetzt toll. Hmmm aber erst morgen wieder, leider, das ich das mal sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Fährt jemand irgendwohin bzw fliegt?


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

PeriBelgium schrieb:


> Arbeiten wäre jetzt toll. Hmmm aber erst morgen wieder, leider, das ich das mal sagen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nein wir richten lieber unsere wohnung schön ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *Ada* (16. Juli 2008)

boah so langsam könnten die blizzis ja den Realmpool Blutsturm wieder ans laufen bringen... vor allem weil sie nirgendwo was davon schreiben, das er down is...


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Ja Wen Ich Dein Chef wäre Würde ich Dich Feuern an Stad Zu Arbeiten Schreibst du bei buffed^^


was willst du denn?
meine arbeit ist immer zur richtigen zeit fertig!


----------



## dragon1 (16. Juli 2008)

OH NEIN ICH GLAUB ICH WURDE GEHACKT OMG ICH KANN MICH NICHT EINLOGGEN WTF!!!!!!??????
WURDE ICH GEBANNT ODER WAS?!


----------



## indi92 (16. Juli 2008)

Boah wann will Frostwolf mal wieder online sein?
Ich hab ferien, manno!!!
LANGEWEILE^^


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hehe ich hab ab 15. august 3 wochen urlaub
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab auch noch 12 Resturlaubstage ;D
Eine Woche im Herbst, Weihnachten + Neujahr und noch ein / zwei Tage zwischen drin =)


----------



## Abychef (16. Juli 2008)

Na toll , da kommt man Heim , freut sich tierisch auf die Kodoo für den Tauren twink und dann is einfach der Server nicht in der Realmliste ... ich fühl mich iwie verarscht xD


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hab auch noch 12 Resturlaubstage ;D
> Eine Woche im Herbst, Weihnachten + Neujahr und noch ein / zwei Tage zwischen drin =)



Das war owned hab nur noch 5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab auch nur mindest Urlaub von 24 Tagen -.-


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

ne Wir Bleiben Disse jahr Zu haus und Kauf uns von dem Geld Schön Grosen Plasma fernsehre ^^ 

Normaler weiss gehen Wir immer Im sommer nach miami Ihr Gut Songs für miami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://youtube.com/watch?v=yDp5IP76PeY


----------



## Dazar (16. Juli 2008)

> 16/07 Realms nicht erreichbar
> Realms, die zum Realmpool Blutdurst gehören sind derzeit aufgrund von technischen Schwierigkeiten nicht erreichbar. Wir arbeiten daran, diese Schwierigkeiten so schnell wie möglich zu beheben.
> 
> Sobald wir weitere Informationen haben, wann die betroffenen Realms wieder zur Verfügung stehen sollen, werden wir es euch umgehend mitteilen. Zuletzt aktualisiert um 13:15 Uhr MESZ.



STÜMPER ... mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> was willst du denn?
> meine arbeit ist immer zur richtigen zeit fertig!




Ach Wen dass So ist  ist es k Wen ich nun chef wär Aber Wenns Aders  rum wäre nichtXD


----------



## *Ada* (16. Juli 2008)

*rumhüpf-vor-wut* wofür bezahlt man denen denn geld?


----------



## PeriBelgium (16. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nein wir richten lieber unsere wohnung schön ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Is doch auch was. Es regnet, na wunderbar, so hab ich auch kein Bock auf PhotoTour.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (16. Juli 2008)

> Realms, die zum Realmpool Blutdurst gehören sind derzeit aufgrund von technischen Schwierigkeiten nicht erreichbar. Wir arbeiten daran, diese Schwierigkeiten so schnell wie möglich zu beheben.
> 
> Liste der betroffenen Realms:
> Aegwynn, Destromath, Die Silberne Hand, Eredar, Frostmourne, Frostwolf, Gorgonnash, Gul'dan, Kel'Thuzad, Kil'Jaeden, Madmortem, Malfurion, Mal'Ganis, Mannoroth, Nathrezim, Nozdormu, Perenolde, Proudmoore, Zirkel des Cenarius, Zuluhed
> ...



Quelle: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...96792&sid=3

Mal als Zwischeninfo


----------



## Orbjin (16. Juli 2008)

Hört mal auf mit WoW und lernt richtig schreiben. Das tut ja in der Seele weh, wie die deutsche Sprache hier misshandelt wird.

Sry musste mal sein ...


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Mensch Ocian, du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das so ein langer Text auch noch gelesen wird *fg*
Außerdem werden zw. deinem und meinem Post mit Sicherheit gleich wieder min. 5 Posts mit selben Inhalt stehen.
*Antwort hinzufügen- klick* Bin ja mal gespannt.

Edit: Jetzt bin ich enttäuscht ^-^


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

hab 5 wochen im jahr urlaub ab august gibts 5 neue wochen muahahaha und ich ab nächstes wochenende (also übernächstes) hab ich 2 wochen urlaub mal schauen was ich mach


----------



## *Ada* (16. Juli 2008)

Warum eigentlich immer Blutdurst?


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hab auch noch 12 Resturlaubstage ;D
> Eine Woche im Herbst, Weihnachten + Neujahr und noch ein / zwei Tage zwischen drin =)


tja hab auch noch zwischen weihnachten und neujahr frei und die restlichen age nehm ich mit ins neue jahr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Orbjin schrieb:


> Hört mal auf mit WoW und lernt richtig schreiben. Das tut ja in der Seele weh, wie die deutsche Sprache hier misshandelt wird.
> 
> Sry musste mal sein ...




bin kein deutscher also ich darf das


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

*Ada* schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich immer Blutdurst?



weil du den teller nie zu ende isst^^


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

Orbjin schrieb:


> Hört mal auf mit WoW und lernt richtig schreiben. Das tut ja in der Seele weh, wie die deutsche Sprache hier misshandelt wird.
> 
> Sry musste mal sein ...




ICh nehme mal an Dass Du mich meinst Sry Aber dass Gleich alle ihr WISSEN ICH KOMMEN VON FRANKREICH WOHNE SEIT 2 Jahren in deutsch SCHWEIZ DARUM IST MEINE SCHRIEB WEIß NICHT GERADE DIE BESTE  merci:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PeriBelgium (16. Juli 2008)

Hier von den lieben Kollegen der PC Action, paar Videos und so, naja dat guck ich mir erstmal an. In der guten Hoffnung das ich irgendwann heute noch spielen darf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orbjin (16. Juli 2008)

Ich spreche hier keinen persönlich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mich regt es ja schon bei unseren Offis auf, dass sie anscheinend komplett auf Orthografie und Interpunktion verzichten nichts für ungut ^^


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

ach so ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> ICh nehme mal an Dass Du mich meinst Sry Aber dass Gleich alle ihr WISSEN ICH KOMMEN VON FRANKREICH WOHNE SEIT 2 Jahren in deutsch SCHWEIZ DARUM IST MEINE SCHRIEB WEIß NICHT GERADE DIE BESTE  merci:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du solltest deine Tastatur mal checken lassen chère ;D


----------



## Der Germane (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> weil du den teller nie zu ende isst^^



der is aber so hart der teller und schmeckt auch nach nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Du solltest deine Tastatur mal checken lassen chère ;D




Kaufs Dir mir Dan ne neue hab nur so eine von dell würde mir aber gerne Ne G15 kaufen ^^


----------



## Der Germane (16. Juli 2008)

<-------- labtop xD


----------



## DarkSephiroth (16. Juli 2008)

Weis jemand wo man sich die Patches so runterladen kann? Bei mir hängt der "Das Update wird heruntergeladen" Bildschirm.

Danke im vorraus

MFG


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

XD


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

ey dell ist gut 

musst halt net immer draufschlagen tztztz

muesch immer alles kaputt mache schäm di


----------



## Nuggels (16. Juli 2008)

ja ja Lagdormu ftw >,<


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Kaufs Dir mir Dan ne neue hab nur so eine von dell würde mir aber gerne Ne G15 kaufen ^^


Non, bien sûr que non! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab eine von Microsoft ;D


----------



## Direct X (16. Juli 2008)

http://www.wow-patch.com/de/
http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php

Versuchs mal da :>


----------



## Orbjin (16. Juli 2008)

So, ich fahr mal in die Uni und flame meine Dozenten weiter, auch wenns keinen interessiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Non, bien sûr que non!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wird alles wieder gut ...


französisch = hässliche sprache


----------



## DarkSephiroth (16. Juli 2008)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genau die Seite ist mir net mehr eingefallen


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

Sag dass meinem freund Wen der bei mir mal ne runde css Spielt und gestorben hat der 1 mal drauf gehauen und alles Danke Schön hab ich Im eine rein gehauen dass war dass letze mal Wo der bei mit am pc Gezockt hatte
-------------------------------------
vo wo chunsch du vo bern?


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wird alles wieder gut ...
> 
> 
> französisch = hässliche sprache


vorsicht du!
ich kann zwar nicht mehr viel französich aber bin selber halb eine französin!


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Sag dass meinem freund Wen der bei mir mal ne runde css Spielt und gestorben hat der 1 mal drauf gehauen und alles Danke Schön hab ich Im eine rein gehauen dass war dass letze mal Wo der bei mit am pc Gezockt hatte
> -------------------------------------
> vo wo chunsch du vo bern?



Sieht der zufällig so aus? -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olm7xC-gBMY
Falls ja.. deine arme Tastatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (16. Juli 2008)

hola



los macht die langeweile wech!


----------



## DarkSephiroth (16. Juli 2008)

Ich wieder, weis wer wann die Blizzi Seite wieder verfügbar ist? Die hängt die ganze Zeit


----------



## *Ada* (16. Juli 2008)

doch ich esse meinen teller auf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also zumindest bis auf den teil der aus keramik ist...
echt sehr schade... schlechtes wetter... krank und ich kann net zocken *sniff*


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Sieht der zufällig so aus? -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olm7xC-gBMY
> Falls ja.. deine arme Tastatur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein War nur kurz Drauf Hauer Sie ist Noch ganz Wolle Die Leertaste die mach mal nicht mehre geht ist Aber Selten !^^

Ach ja Ich hab da Noch ne Dell monitor 22 zoller Weid........dell pc Dell Maus Pad  ^^ Aus Die maus und hedset Logitech!^^ hab ich sonst alles von dell


----------



## PeriBelgium (16. Juli 2008)

Juhu. Baelgun ist wieder da...endlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

was habt ihr nur mit scheiss wetter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bei uns scheint die sonne (ehrlich jetzt)!


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Nein War nur kurz Drauf Hauer Sie ist Noch ganz Wolle Die Leertaste die mach mal nicht mehre geht ist Aber Selten !^^
> 
> Ach ja Ich hab da Noch ne Dell monitor 22 zoller Weid........dell pc Dell Maus Pad  ^^ Aus Die maus und hedset Logitech!^^ hab ich sonst alles von dell


Und was machst du wenn Dell plötzlich Pleite geht? *fg* =)


----------



## *Ada* (16. Juli 2008)

gestern war hier auch noch sehr goiles wetter... ne stunde schön in der sonne gebrutzelt aber heute is alles voller wolken... schade.


----------



## Urengroll (16. Juli 2008)

in nrw pisst es aus eimern.

gut das ich drinnen arbeiten muss...............^^


----------



## Direct X (16. Juli 2008)

Jo in NRW is scheiß Wetter o,O 

Regen Regen, nichts als Regen.


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Und was machst du wenn Dell plötzlich Pleite geht? *fg* =)




Dass Wirt Wolle kaum Basieren *g* ^^ Sonst ärgerst auch meinen Vater und onkeln Die habe auch Alle Dell pcs ^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

In Bayern strahlender Sonnenschein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

<-------------------- In Bern Auch ^^


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> In Bayern strahlender Sonnenschein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt!
Status der bayrischen Hauptstadt: Heiß, heiß, heiß =)

Da brends di nieda ;D


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

tja das saarland ist zwar klein und keiner will es wirklich haben dafür haben wir aber geiles wetter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> vorsicht du!
> ich kann zwar nicht mehr viel französich aber bin selber halb eine französin!


na toll -.-

xely und jenny franzosinen -.-^^


----------



## Der Germane (16. Juli 2008)

saarland Sonnig aber windig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna und Jenny84 und Natsumee Ihr Seit Wolle alle im Pinguin Club¨¨


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> na toll -.-
> 
> xely und jenny franzosinen -.-^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *Ada* (16. Juli 2008)

jaaa will auch nach bayern... oder irgendwohin wo grad sonne ist... oder das die mannoroth wieder hochfahren BITTÖÖÖ *ganz-liebguck*


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Der schrieb:


> saarland Sonnig aber windig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja egal ist trotzdem warm


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> na toll -.-
> 
> xely und jenny franzosinen -.-^^


Gare à toi! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na okay ich bin ja schon still chrchrchr


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Schönen guten tag die herrschaften


----------



## Salavora (16. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> was habt ihr nur mit scheiss wetter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hm... ob ich wohl bei Jenny mal einen Taschendiebstahl ausführen kann, ihr dadurch die Sonne klauen kann und hier in NRW hinhängen kann? ;-)

Auf jeden Fall ist Regen nervig! 
Wenn du mit Krücken unterwegs bist, haste ja an dem Fuß mit der Schiene nur nen Strumpf dran...
Aufm weg vom Friseuer nach Hause hab ich nun nen nassen Strumpf bekommen :-(

Re btw ^^


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

XD LOL


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Hm... ob ich wohl bei Jenny mal einen Taschendiebstahl ausführen kann, ihr dadurch die Sonne klauen kann und hier in NRW hinhängen kann? ;-)
> 
> Auf jeden Fall ist Regen nervig!
> Wenn du mit Krücken unterwegs bist, haste ja an dem Fuß mit der Schiene nur nen Strumpf dran...
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  tschuldige aber es hört sich witzig an

nö nö keiner klaut hier die sonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Hm... ob ich wohl bei Jenny mal einen Taschendiebstahl ausführen kann, ihr dadurch die Sonne klauen kann und hier in NRW hinhängen kann? ;-)
> 
> Auf jeden Fall ist Regen nervig!
> Wenn du mit Krücken unterwegs bist, haste ja an dem Fuß mit der Schiene nur nen Strumpf dran...
> ...




armes ding 

was ist den passiert?


@xely grazie


----------



## Urengroll (16. Juli 2008)

Führe hier im Laden gleich einen Sonnentanz auf!


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Hm... ob ich wohl bei Jenny mal einen Taschendiebstahl ausführen kann, ihr dadurch die Sonne klauen kann und hier in NRW hinhängen kann? ;-)
> 
> Auf jeden Fall ist Regen nervig!
> Wenn du mit Krücken unterwegs bist, haste ja an dem Fuß mit der Schiene nur nen Strumpf dran...
> ...



wb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (16. Juli 2008)

Lasst und doch einfach tauschen.

Ihr , dort wo die Sonne scheint, bekommt den Mond und NRW bekommt dafür die Sonne..................^^


----------



## Yasei (16. Juli 2008)

Köln - 18°C - Regen.
Der Server ist down, doch die Frisur sitzt!


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Sonnentan? strahlend blauer himmel brennt die sonne nieder bayern seis auch mal vergönnt...


----------



## Salavora (16. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> tschuldige aber es hört sich witzig an
> ...


^^ Nasser Fuß wäre übertrieben gewesen ;-)



Natsumee schrieb:


> armes ding
> 
> was ist den passiert?
> 
> ...


Kennt ihr Takeshis Castle?
Ist ne Spielshow aus Japan. Die Spieler laufen mit Papierscheiben übern Kopf befästigt rum und müssen Aufgaben lösen. Diese Aufgaben bringen sie dann am Ende zu Takeshi, wo sie dann die Burg stürmen müssen.
Wenn die Gegner es jedoch schaffen, diese Papierscheiben per Wasserpistole durchzuschißen, scheidet die Person aus (da bei einer Runde immer so 100 oder mehr teilnehmen ists nicht ungewöhlich wenn am ende nur so 10 über bleiben ^^)
So was ähnliches haben wir auch gemacht (nur den Teil mit den Papierdinger und den Wasserpistolen.)
Ich war Schiedsrichter bei der Sache, lief also zwischen den Leuten rum und hab geprüft, ob die Papier dinger kaputt sind... wollte mich nach links drehen..und lag am Boden... Bänderriß


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Buffyman85 schrieb:


> Dann geh dahin wo der Pfeffer wächst du halber Frosch


nein!



Urengroll schrieb:


> Lasst und doch einfach tauschen.
> 
> Ihr , dort wo die Sonne scheint, bekommt den Mond und NRW bekommt dafür die Sonne..................^^


was will ich den mit dem mond?


----------



## Salavora (16. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> wb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


thx


----------



## Urengroll (16. Juli 2008)

> was will ich den mit dem mond?






der mond ist romantischer als die sonne...............^^


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Buffyman85 schrieb:


> Dann geh dahin wo der Pfeffer wächst du halber Frosch




hey lass jenny in ruhe -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> ^^ Nasser Fuß wäre übertrieben gewesen ;-)
> 
> 
> Kennt ihr Takeshis Castle?
> ...


tschuldige es hört sich aber immernoch witzig an

bänderverletzungen tun einfach nur scheisse weh und ich hab heut noch probleme mit ner alten bänderverlatzung am sprunggelenk


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hey lass jenny in ruhe -.-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


danke natsu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (16. Juli 2008)

Salavora, immer noch besser als Bänderdehnung in der Unterhose................^^


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Buffyman85 schrieb:


> was wollt ihr franzosen pack



ich bin kein franzose so nebenbei


----------



## Krolus (16. Juli 2008)

Öhm nur eine frage hat noch iwer auser mir login Probs????


----------



## Dalaran (16. Juli 2008)

Immer noch alle hier... ja so was...

Bin immer noch am Repairen bzw. ganzes game von der CD neu installieren


----------



## Salavora (16. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> tschuldige es hört sich aber immernoch witzig an
> 
> bänderverletzungen tun einfach nur scheisse weh und ich hab heut noch probleme mit ner alten bänderverlatzung am sprunggelenk


Jup, weht tats auf jeden Fall! Aber es geht jetzt wieder (is nun gut 1  1/2Wochen her ^^)
Ich hoffe nur, das ich keine längerfristigen Probs haben werde damit.



Urengroll schrieb:


> Salavora, immer noch besser als Bänderdehnung in der Unterhose................^^


AUTSCH!


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Buffyman85 schrieb:


> was wollt ihr franzosen pack


ey arschloch ich bin auch deutsch!
mein vater ist deutsch und meine mam franz (und ich steh zu beiden!)
wenn du aggresiv bist klopp nen boxsack!


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Buffyman85 schrieb:


> was wollt ihr franzosen pack


jetz gibt ers uns aber sauber hmm hör doch auf die leute dum anzupöbeln hat doch keinen sinn nich hmm
Und wie gehts euch den allen so?^^


----------



## iReap (16. Juli 2008)

Wollte nur mal Hallo sagen ^^
gehts immer noch nicht? Also mein Server geht *gemeingrins*
bin dann mal wieder weg, viel Spaß noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (16. Juli 2008)

Krolus schrieb:


> Öhm nur eine frage hat noch iwer auser mir login Probs????


Nope, hab keine Probs ^^



Dalaran schrieb:


> Immer noch alle hier... ja so was...
> 
> Bin immer noch am Repairen bzw. ganzes game von der CD neu installieren


Viel Erfolg! Von CD fand ich das immer irre nervig.. ein Kumpel von mir hat sich die CE gekauft unr mir dann immer die DVD darin geliehen, wenn ich mal neu instalieren musste ^^


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Buffyman85 schrieb:


> Du verteidigst sie also bis du kein deut besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und er verteidigt sie zurecht mach hier weiter so dumm rum oder jenny nochmal an und natsu und ich kommen dich besuchen Wir wissen wo dein auto steht *gröll*


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Buffyman85 schrieb:


> was wollt ihr franzosen pack



Irgendwie fühle ich mich grad leicht in meinem Stolz angegriffen.
reporten.. nicht reporten.. reporten.. nicht reporten..


----------



## Dazar (16. Juli 2008)

kann mal wer den apple-linux-pinguin-verschnitt verwarnen ?

diese posthascherei auf kosten von spam ist ja nicht mehr zum aushalten

(direktes anprangern verkneif ich mir mal)


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

Buffyman85 schrieb:


> Du verteidigst sie also bis du kein deut besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



zisch dich digga


----------



## Salavora (16. Juli 2008)

Dazar schrieb:


> kann mal wer den apple-linux-pinguin-verschnitt verwarnen ?
> 
> diese posthascherei auf kosten von spam ist ja nicht mehr zum aushalten
> 
> (direktes anprangern verkneif ich mir mal)


? Xel? Gehst du gerade etwa fremdposten? ;-)


----------



## KilJael (16. Juli 2008)

Na mal sehn wie lange es noch dauert bis hier die ersten CS Spieler etc. antraben und sofort darauf schließen das alle WoW Spieler bekloppt werden wenn die Server mal 3-4 Stunden länger down sind...


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Buffyman85 schrieb:


> wenn ich agressiv gerade währ würde ich nicht hier sitzen sondern währe auf der strasse um so bimbos umzuklatschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bimbos sind für mich schwarze und franzosen sind nicht schwarz
ausserdem unterteile ich nicht unter rassen sondern unter menschen und du bist definitiv arschloch!


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Mir reichts!
Congratulation zum Report Buffyman85.. hoffe du bekommst einen Bann.
Jenny lass dich nich ärgern, reporten und gut ist. Könnt da jetzt auch schon wieder so einen Hals haben..


----------



## Finke (16. Juli 2008)

Haltet doch mal eure Nazi-Fr.....


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> bimbos sind für mich schwarze und franzosen sind nicht schwarz
> ausserdem unterteile ich nicht unter rassen sondern unter menschen und du bist definitiv arschloch!




Bravo   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

       Zugabe Zugabe Zugabe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Mir reichts!
> Congratulation zum Report Buffyman85.. hoffe du bekommst einen Bann.


danke


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Finke schrieb:


> Haltet doch mal eure Nazi-Fr.....


auch nich besser wie der bimbo spam


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> danke


Nichts zu danken.. geht ja nicht allein nur gegen dich das Gelabere.


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Finke schrieb:


> Haltet doch mal eure Nazi-Fr.....


der einzigste der hier nazi war ist mister ober cool buffyman


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Könnten wir eventuell denn Herrn einfach ingorieren und uns weiter normal unterhalten? 
Mir artet das hier zu sehr aus.


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

Buffyman85 schrieb:


> Du hast vieleicht recht das ich ein arschloch bin nur ich verteidige meine reine deutsche rasse vor so kultimulti
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gebt mir seine Ip bitte.


----------



## Chuckzz (16. Juli 2008)

Na ihr^^ hatten grad 40 man gnom raid auf hogger gemacht xD aufm rp server und alles zu gespammt ^^ war zu lustig ^^


----------



## Salavora (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Könnten wir eventuell denn Herrn einfach ingorieren und uns weiter normal unterhalten?
> Mir artet das hier zu sehr aus.


^^ besser ist...  *Beim Nazi teil auch reportet hat*

Also: Wie kriegen wir die Sonne dazu, auch hier in NRW wieder zu scheinen?


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Chuckzz schrieb:


> Na ihr^^ hatten grad 40 man raid auf hogger gemacht xD aufm rp server und alles zu gespammt ^^ war zu lustig ^^


GZ *fg*
Hogger..hm..muss ich mir auch mal ansehen irgendwann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Buffyman85 schrieb:


> Du hast vieleicht recht das ich ein arschloch bin nur ich verteidige meine reine deutsche rasse vor so kultimulti
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


k des bringt mich jetz auf die palma des löst einen hass aus "meine deutsche rasse" 
1. der mensch urmensch der ursprung jedlicher rasse stammt aus AFRIKA also deine deutsche rasse is genauso wie jede andere rasse auch
2. Solltest du kind dich mal mit auseinandersetzten wies zu der zeit die du wohl anpreist zuging...
und 3. jeder mensch ist gleich grundgesetz


----------



## Dazar (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Könnten wir eventuell denn Herrn einfach ingorieren und uns weiter normal unterhalten?
> Mir artet das hier zu sehr aus.



SPAM ARTET IN DER TAT AUS !!!


----------



## Der Germane (16. Juli 2008)

Buffyman85 schrieb:


> Du hast vieleicht recht das ich ein arschloch bin nur ich verteidige meine reine deutsche rasse vor so kultimulti
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich würd ja was dazu sagen aber  das biste nicht wert


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Buffyman85 schrieb:


> Du verteidigst sie also bis du kein deut besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es gibt menschen denen ist es egal was für eine nationalität die leute haben die sie mögen 

also bevor du hier leute beleidigst leave das forum


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> auch nich besser wie der bimbo spam


das ist nicht böse gemeint gewesen aber man bekommt es halt von solchen typen wie von mister cool hier so mit!



Buffyman85 schrieb:


> Du hast vieleicht recht das ich ein arschloch bin nur ich verteidige meine reine deutsche rasse vor so kultimulti
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schön für dich mach so weiter und du sitzt nur noch bei den bullen rum weil solche kultimulti dich anzeigen!

solche menschen wie du sind echt nur zu bedauern!


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Leute ist gut jetzt!

Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein.. spamt ihn doch einfach per PM zu, hat er was zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sala soll ich dir Sonne einpacken und rüberschicken? Mir brennt sie grad auf den linken Arm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finke (16. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> der einzigste der hier nazi war ist mister ober cool buffyman





Lol. Du hast doch Schwarze , auch als Bimbos bezeichnet.


----------



## Der Germane (16. Juli 2008)

btt: vllt ich bei euch ein druide irgendwo der hurrikan castet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nicht mehr aufhört bis die server wieder da sind XD

EDIT: is der immer noch nicht weg -.-


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Leute ist gut jetzt!
> 
> Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein.. spamt ihn doch einfach per PM zu, hat er was zu tun
> 
> ...


hast recht is sinnvoller
Aber ja nich die sonne aus bayern verschicken is grad so schön XD


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Leute ist gut jetzt!
> 
> Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein.. spamt ihn doch einfach per PM zu, hat er was zu tun
> 
> ...




hast du net gestern gesagt du hast kalt??^^

und wilst endlich sonnen jetzt motzt du wegen der sonne tztztz^^

mein ur-ur-ur-ur- e.t.c. ist AFFE


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Buffyman85 schrieb:


> Dann zieht auf eine insel und lebt alle zusammen glücklich bis ans ende eurer tagee lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wen du mir eine schenkst pack ich jenny und xelyna mit ein


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Der schrieb:


> btt: vllt ich bei euch ein druide irgendwo der hurrikan castet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der war mir jetzt zu hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwie bin ich heut allgemein verwirrt..meine Chefin grad mit falschem Namen angesprochen oô
Die hat gekuckt ^-^


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Finke schrieb:


> Lol. Du hast doch Schwarze , auch als Bimbos bezeichnet.



es gibt überal kinder


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Finke schrieb:


> Lol. Du hast doch Schwarze , auch als Bimbos bezeichnet.


lies mal ganz oben



leutz bei mir scheint immernoch die sonne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Germane (16. Juli 2008)

Finke schrieb:


> Lol. Du hast doch Schwarze , auch als Bimbos bezeichnet.



hat er ,nicht er versteht unter dem begriff bimbo anders farbige menschen er hat nie einen schwarzen als bibo bezeichnet


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> hast recht is sinnvoller
> Aber ja nich die sonne aus bayern verschicken is grad so schön XD



Bei mir wirds gerade wolkig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss noch mit dem Fahrrad 18km heimfahren :/


----------



## Der Germane (16. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> lies mal ganz oben
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dazar (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Leute ist gut jetzt!



o0 ... ?!?!?



Xelyna schrieb:


> Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein.. *spamt ihn doch einfach per PM zu*, hat er was zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ahja



Xelyna schrieb:


> Sala soll ich dir Sonne einpacken und rüberschicken? Mir brennt sie grad auf den linken Arm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



spam ? pm wtf -.-

wie ich diese möchtegern-schlichter hasse ... spammen selbst wie die weltmeister und immer schön ein post für den counter sammeln ... erbärmlich


----------



## Der Germane (16. Juli 2008)

mir is sonnen spam trozdem lieber wie Rasismus


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Dazar schrieb:


> o0 ... ?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pass mal auf jetz kommt der nächste und beleidigt xely komm ich heim und muss bei sowas zuschaun des hier ist ein spam threat schon seit ewigkeiten post counter sammeln is doch relativ es geht hier um die unterhaltung und wehe du bezeichnest sie noch mal erbärmlich oder einen von den anderen hier dies nich verdient haben


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Dazar schrieb:


> o0 ... ?!?!?
> ahja
> spam ? pm wtf -.-
> wie ich diese möchtegern-schlichter hasse ... spammen selbst wie die weltmeister und immer schön ein post für den counter sammeln ... erbärmlich



Mein Lieber du hast verdammtes Glück dass ich heute weniger aus der Haut fahre als sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (16. Juli 2008)

Dazar schrieb:


> SPAM ARTET IN DER TAT AUS !!!


In diesem Thread (welcher ein Spam thread ist) oder allgemein im Forum?



Xelyna schrieb:


> Sala soll ich dir Sonne einpacken und rüberschicken? Mir brennt sie grad auf den linken Arm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! Aber bitte direkt an die Adresse, sonst muss ich durch Regen zur Packstation humpeln und mein Strumpf wird wieder nass ;-)



Natsumee schrieb:


> wen du mir eine schenkst pack ich jenny und xelyna mit ein


Und den Rest nimmst du nicht mit? :-( Angst, das ich dir die Ladys ausspanne? ;-)


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

Jungs Und mädels ^^ ich hab gerade was Interessantes Von meinem kollega Bekommen Ihr http://www.comicguide.net/_bilder/lothar/t...ln2008/wow1.jpg Finde ich seher Gut werde Mir auch Die Nächsten folgen kaufen ^^


----------



## Dazar (16. Juli 2008)

grade durch reaktion auf solche primitiven rassismus-entgleisungen bietet ihr diesen geistigen oberlichtern eine bühne ...

klar wegschauen sollte man nicht, jedoch neigen einfach alle menschen dazu sich durch ihr anti-rechts-gehabe eine persönliche bestätigung zu suchen und bauschen soetwas nur sinnlos auf ...


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

*Sala mit ins Handgepäck pack*



Ne also irgendwie sind ja heute echt viele gereizt, komisch.. ob das wohl an WoW-Mangel liegt *fg*




Stress0056 schrieb:


> Jungs Und mädels ^^ ich hab gerade was Interessantes Von meinem kollega Bekommen Ihr http://www.comicguide.net/_bilder/lothar/t...ln2008/wow1.jpg Finde ich seher Gut werde Mir auch Die Nächsten folgen kaufen ^^


Huch oô 
Noch nie gesehn^^


----------



## Salavora (16. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Jungs Und mädels ^^ ich hab gerade was Interessantes Von meinem kollega Bekommen Ihr http://www.comicguide.net/_bilder/lothar/t...ln2008/wow1.jpg Finde ich seher Gut werde Mir auch Die Nächsten folgen kaufen ^^


*g* danke! hast mich dran erninnert, das ich mir das neuste Shakes and Fidget noch nicht angeschaut hab!
Und wo wir schon bei COmics sind:Looking for Group


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Pass mal auf jetz kommt der nächste und beleidigt xely komm ich heim und muss bei sowas zuschaun des hier ist ein spam threat schon seit ewigkeiten post counter sammeln is doch relativ es geht hier um die unterhaltung und wehe du bezeichnest sie noch mal erbärmlich oder einen von den anderen hier dies nich verdient haben




zu stimmen tut

und was xely meinte ist das wir net wegen so einen idioten da oben unsere laune vermiesen müssen


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> *g* danke! hast mich dran erninnert, das ich mir das neuste Shakes and Fidget noch nicht angeschaut hab!
> Und wo wir schon bei COmics sind:Looking for Group


 Bitte *g*


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Dazar schrieb:


> o0 ... ?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


äh hallo wer hier erbärmlich ist bist du
hat die freundin gezickt oder was ist los
guck mal selbst unsere mods kommen hier sich die zeit vertreiben



Der schrieb:


> mir is sonnen spam trozdem lieber wie Rasismus


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


XELY: ich heut auch nicht so wegen schmerzmittel


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Und den Rest nimmst du nicht mit? :-( Angst, das ich dir die Ladys ausspanne? ;-)



ja^^ wne ich dran denke was einer von deinen ersten posts war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nene scherz gut nehme dich auch mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *Sala mit ins Handgepäck pack*


Yeah! ich kann mit kommen ;-)


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> *g* danke! hast mich dran erninnert, das ich mir das neuste Shakes and Fidget noch nicht angeschaut hab!
> Und wo wir schon bei COmics sind:Looking for Group




Ich hab auch nen Comic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://dib.1337stuff.info/


----------



## YasoNRX (16. Juli 2008)

so bin wieder da ^^


----------



## Dazar (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Mein Lieber du hast verdammtes Glück dass ich heute weniger aus der Haut fahre als sonst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich zittere ... willst du mir eine post-spam-welle entgegen werfen ... bin gespannt ...

nur betroffene hunde bellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Buffyman85 schrieb:


> Rechts is ne freie meinung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wen man sie für sich behält...


----------



## YasoNRX (16. Juli 2008)

Dazar schrieb:


> ich zittere ... willst du mir eine post-spam-welle entgegen werfen ... bin gespannt ...
> 
> nur betroffene hunde bellen
> 
> ...


Das will ich sehn ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja^^ wne ich dran denke was einer von deinen ersten posts war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*g* 
Hach, das waren noch Zeiten! So vor ca. 150 Seiten ;-)


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Dazar schrieb:


> ich zittere ... willst du mir eine post-spam-welle entgegen werfen ... bin gespannt ...
> 
> *nur betroffene hunde bellen*
> 
> ...



man merkts bei dir ....


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Dazar schrieb:


> ich zittere ... willst du mir eine post-spam-welle entgegen werfen ... bin gespannt ...
> 
> nur betroffene hunde bellen
> 
> ...


Nein aber deinen Posteingang dicht machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Güte aber auch muss sich denn heut jeder mit jemandem anlegen?^-^


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Sagt mal wo habt ihr die leute heute den ausgegraben


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> *g*
> Hach, das waren noch Zeiten! So vor ca. 150 Seiten ;-)



ich glaube bischen mehr^^

von dir fehlt aber immer noch ein foto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Germane (16. Juli 2008)

hier is ganz lustig aber englisch :COMCIS

keine angst die werden später noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Sagt mal wo habt ihr die leute heute den ausgegraben



keine ahnung kenne die 2 net^^


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

Der schrieb:


> hier is ganz lustig aber englisch :COMCIS
> 
> keine angst die werden später noch besser
> 
> ...




XD LOL XD


----------



## Dazar (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Nein aber deinen Posteingang dicht machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ohje jetzt bin ich in der tat suizid gefährdet ... die hast es verdammt drauf ... am besten wir verneigen uns alle vor dem allmächtigen

(btw lachen grad meine kollegen von der arbeit über diese geistreichen konservationen) ^^


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Der schrieb:


> hier is ganz lustig aber englisch :COMCIS
> 
> keine angst die werden später noch besser
> 
> ...


Kenn ich *g* Verdammt gut ^^
Vorallem zum Zeit überbrücken.

Heeey mein Urlaub wurde grad genehmigt *froifroifroi*


----------



## Salavora (16. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nen Comic
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


:-( Lädt nicht.



Natsumee schrieb:


> ich glaube bischen mehr^^
> 
> von dir fehlt aber immer noch ein foto
> 
> ...


mir gefiel die Zahl gerade so gut ^^ könnten aber auch gut 250 Seiten gewesen sein^^
Ach ja Foto.. nächstes Thema.



Der schrieb:


> hier is ganz lustig aber englisch :COMCIS
> 
> keine angst die werden später noch besser
> 
> ...


*g* das fand ich schon mal klasse!

Btw. das Video mit dem Hexenmeister! Göttlich! Ihr müsst es euch anschaun, wenn ihr es noch nicht kennt!


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich glaube bischen mehr^^
> 
> von dir fehlt aber immer noch ein foto
> 
> ...



Und ich dachte schon ich sei schlimm oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denewardtor (16. Juli 2008)

iich bin alt hier und Blutdurst ist down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Kenn ich *g* Verdammt gut ^^
> Vorallem zum Zeit überbrücken.
> 
> Heeey mein Urlaub wurde grad genehmigt *froifroifroi*



lol erst jetzt?^^

gz


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> :-( Lädt nicht.



Die Page ist gerade down oder überlastet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon ich sei schlimm oO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



need trotzdem foto -.-^^

ich darf wieder .....


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Dazar schrieb:


> ohje jetzt bin ich in der tat suizid gefährdet ... die hast es verdammt drauf ... am besten wir verneigen uns alle vor dem allmächtigen
> 
> (btw lachen grad meine kollegen von der arbeit über diese geistreichen konservationen) ^^



DER Allmächtigen wenn ich bitten darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

salavora foto gogo


----------



## Salavora (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Kenn ich *g* Verdammt gut ^^
> Vorallem zum Zeit überbrücken.
> 
> Heeey mein Urlaub wurde grad genehmigt *froifroifroi*


Gratz!!



Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Die Page ist gerade down oder überlastet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schade... Nächste Woche vielleicht ^^



Natsumee schrieb:


> salavora foto gogo


Ähm.. nein ;-)


----------



## Yasei (16. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Sagt mal wo habt ihr die leute heute den ausgegraben



Dritte Reihe, Grab 8


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Ähm.. nein ;-)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (16. Juli 2008)

Yasei schrieb:


> Dritte Reihe, Grab 8


Sicher? Ich dachte es war Grab 18, das mit den  Tuplen. Könnte mich aber auch vertan haben ;-)



Natsumee schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Taschentuch reicht*
Das willst du einfach nich sehen ^^


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Sicher? Ich dachte es war Grab 18, das mit den  Tuplen. Könnte mich aber auch vertan haben ;-)
> 
> 
> *Taschentuch reicht*
> Das willst du einfach nich sehen ^^


Salaaa mag auch ein Foto von dir =)


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Taschentuch reicht*
> Das willst du einfach nich sehen ^^



doch sonst würd ich ja net fragen interessiert mich halt immer mit wem ich schriebe also öfters


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Sicher? Ich dachte es war Grab 18, das mit den  Tuplen. Könnte mich aber auch vertan haben ;-)
> 
> 
> *Taschentuch reicht*
> Das willst du einfach nich sehen ^^



Doooooch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

ich kan auch deutsch nur schau dich mal in den foren um da wird überall alles klein geschrieben und dann (vor allen dingen) fress tabletten gegen schmerzen und machs dann mal besser!




Natsumee schrieb:


> keine ahnung kenne die 2 net^^


ich auch nicht aber sie nerven


----------



## Yasei (16. Juli 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Sicher? Ich dachte es war Grab 18, das mit den  Tuplen. Könnte mich aber auch vertan haben ;-)



Nein, wäre es eine zweistellige Platznummer hätte ihr Spam mehr Nivea.

(Ja das ist absichtlich so geschrieben)


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich kan auch deutsch nur schau dich mal in den foren um da wird überall alles klein geschrieben und dann (vor allen dingen) fress tabletten gegen schmerzen und machs dann mal besser!



ich bin immernoch dagegen das du das zeug nimmst ...^^


----------



## Der Germane (16. Juli 2008)

@jenny wie war das wenn du dich auf ihr niveau herablässt verlierst du den da schlagen sie dich mit erfahrung  oder so in der art 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (16. Juli 2008)

Yasei schrieb:


> Nein, wäre es eine zweistellige Platznummer hätte ihr Spam mehr Nivea.
> 
> (Ja das ist absichtlich so geschrieben)


*g* Stimmt, hast recht!

Na gut, wenn ihr umbedingt wollt.. aber ich hab euch gewarnt (und mal eins rausgesucht, das mir auch gefällt ^^)
Wir waren Nachts unterwegs zur Halle, die anderen meinten, es wäre kalt.. konnte ich nicht bestätigen ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Der schrieb:


> @jenny wie war das wenn du dich auf ihr niveau herablässt verlierst du den da schlagen sie dich mit erfahrung  oder so in der art
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ist es net so wen du einen gegner kilslt der viel weite runten ist als du kriegst keine ep?^^

also musst dich ganz weit hinunter setzen


----------



## Tikume (16. Juli 2008)

So, Buffyman85 darf sich nun einen neuen Account zulegen weil der alte es nicht mehr tun wird ...

Benehmt euch bitte halbwegs.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> *g* Stimmt, hast recht!
> 
> Na gut, wenn ihr umbedingt wollt.. aber ich hab euch gewarnt (und mal eins rausgesucht, das mir auch gefällt ^^)
> Wir waren Nachts unterwegs zur Halle, die anderen meinten, es wäre kalt.. konnte ich nicht bestätigen ^^
> ...



danke sieht man zwar net viel aber egal^^


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich bin immernoch dagegen das du das zeug nimmst ...^^


sie helfen aber gegen die schmerzen



Der schrieb:


> @jenny wie war das wenn du dich auf ihr niveau herablässt verlierst du den da schlagen sie dich mit erfahrung  oder so in der art
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


stimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> So, Buffyman85 darf sich nun einen neuen Account zulegen weil der alte es nicht mehr tun wird ...
> 
> Benehmt euch bitte halbwegs.


vielen dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> So, Buffyman85 darf sich nun einen neuen Account zulegen weil der alte es nicht mehr tun wird ...
> 
> Benehmt euch bitte halbwegs.




ich danke dir Tikume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir haben heir eigendlich nie wirklich probs


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> *g* Stimmt, hast recht!
> 
> Na gut, wenn ihr umbedingt wollt.. aber ich hab euch gewarnt (und mal eins rausgesucht, das mir auch gefällt ^^)
> Wir waren Nachts unterwegs zur Halle, die anderen meinten, es wäre kalt.. konnte ich nicht bestätigen ^^
> ...



passt doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Germane (16. Juli 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> So, Buffyman85 darf sich nun einen neuen Account zulegen weil der alte es nicht mehr tun wird ...
> 
> Benehmt euch bitte halbwegs.




danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (16. Juli 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> So, Buffyman85 darf sich nun einen neuen Account zulegen weil der alte es nicht mehr tun wird ...
> 
> Benehmt euch bitte halbwegs.


Danke schön!!



Natsumee schrieb:


> danke sieht man zwar net viel aber egal^^


^^ thx, ist was älter, aber ich mags (und hab seit heute auch wieder diese Frisur ;-))


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Danke schön!!
> 
> 
> ^^ thx, ist was älter, aber ich mags (und hab seit heute auch wieder diese Frisur ;-))




ich find deutsche sind viel zu gross^^
also im gegensatz zu uns^^
seit ihr RIESEN^^


----------



## Spichty (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich find deutsche sind viel zu gross^^
> also im gegensatz zu uns^^
> seit ihr RIESEN^^



In jeder Hinsicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich find deutsche sind viel zu gross^^
> also im gegensatz zu uns^^
> seit ihr RIESEN^^


*g*
Bin doch nur 1,70 *lieber größer wäre*
Wie groß bist du?


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Danke Tikume =)

Sala ich find das Foto gar nicht so schlecht ;D


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> *g*
> Bin doch nur 1,70 *lieber größer wäre*
> Wie groß bist du?



oh echt?^^
naja siehst auf dem foto nach gross aus ...

1.79 .... abe rvom körperbau her halt ziemlich dünn -.-


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Danke Tikume =)
> 
> Sala ich find das Foto gar nicht so schlecht ;D



und wan krieg ich jetzt endlich die von dir?^^


bist ja die einzige heir die unter 20 ist NOCH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Germane (16. Juli 2008)

<---auch nur 1,72 groß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

baby


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

<- beim letzten Messen 1.68 oO..


----------



## anadol/zuluhed (16. Juli 2008)

da komm ich mir mit meinen 1.85 ja wie ein echter Riese vor...


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> <- beim letzten Messen 1.68 oO..



also für ne frau ist doch so ca. 1.70 doch eigendlich perfekt


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

1,79 aber einer der kleinsten von meinen bekannten kreis her^^


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

mhm naja bin halb italiener halb spanier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oke für die fussballfans hier die hassen mich sicher ^^


----------



## Salavora (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Danke Tikume =)
> 
> Sala ich find das Foto gar nicht so schlecht ;D


*g* thx. (Balsam für die Seele ;-))



Natsumee schrieb:


> oh echt?^^
> naja siehst auf dem foto nach gross aus ...
> 
> 1.79 .... abe rvom körperbau her halt ziemlich dünn -.-


^^ Wollen wir tauschen? Kleiner und runder? ;-)


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> *g* thx. (Balsam für die Seele ;-))
> 
> 
> ^^ Wollen wir tauschen? Kleiner und runder? ;-)



ne so klein mag ich net sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also für ne frau ist doch so ca. 1.70 doch eigendlich perfekt


kann ich nur zustimmen XD obwohl es wissenschaftlich bewiesen ist das die perfekte größe von frau von der größe von man abhängt (ich glaub 13-8 cm rum warens etwa)


----------



## Salavora (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne so klein mag ich net sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tze, auch noch Anspruchsvoll hier.. ;-)


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> kann ich nur zustimmen XD obwohl es wissenschaftlich bewiesen ist das die perfekte größe von frau von der größe von man abhängt (ich glaub 13-8 cm rum warens etwa)


naja da ich ca 1.79 bin^^ 

ha dan ist ja xely bei mri noch in de rtoleranz grenze?^^


----------



## Mab773 (16. Juli 2008)

*tür eintret*
tach auch ! *gröhl*
*ungeduldig auf 100% downloadbalken wart*


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Tze, auch noch Anspruchsvoll hier.. ;-)



naja kann mich ja net schrumpfen lassen

ab jetz such ich mir nur noch ne freundin die 8-13 cm kleiner ist als ich doer wie?


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja da ich ca 1.79 bin^^
> 
> ha dan ist ja xely bei mri noch in de rtoleranz grenze?^^


xely liegt bei unseren 1.79 eigentlich perfekt drinnen körper größe perfekt patibel^^
tailie hüfte verhältnis war ähm gott 0,70 rum so die richtung ich schau nach Xd


----------



## Salavora (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja kann mich ja net schrumpfen lassen
> 
> ab jetz such ich mir nur noch ne freundin die 8-13 cm kleiner ist als ich doer wie?


Ich glauber kleiner oder gräößer ^^

@Mab: Dauert nicht lang der DL


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> xely liegt bei unseren 1.79 eigentlich perfekt drinnen körper größe perfekt patibel^^
> tailie hüfte verhältnis war ähm gott 0,70 rum so die richtung ich schau nach Xd



ich mag solche statistiken nicht -.-


----------



## Hishabye (16. Juli 2008)

Wasn das hier für ne Versammlung?^^


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Ich glauber kleiner oder gräößer ^^
> 
> @Mab: Dauert nicht lang der DL



ne frau die 13 cm grösser ist als ich?? NIEMALS ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> <- beim letzten Messen 1.68 oO..


dito


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich mag solche statistiken nicht -.-


0,71 warens
du kansnt sie vielleicht nicht mögen aber dein eingebauter männlicher instinkt sagt dir bei gott was anderes^^


----------



## Mab773 (16. Juli 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Dauert nicht lang der DL


...der tracker antwortet nicht T_T
edith sagt, es geht...es geht!!!!!!!111


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Wasn das hier für ne Versammlung?^^



endlich bsit da haben hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> 0,71 warens
> du kansnt sie vielleicht nicht mögen aber dein eingebauter männlicher instinkt sagt dir bei gott was anderes^^



mhm nääääääääääääää

hey jenny ist auch so klein also normal gross aber vergeben


ach ja die 0.71 wo wird das gemessen?


----------



## Hishabye (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> endlich bsit da haben hunger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Na ob ich euch schmecke ^^ habe vorher Knobi gegessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm nääääääääääääää
> 
> hey jenny ist auch so klein also normal gross aber vergeben


genau


----------



## Outrager (16. Juli 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> *tür eintret*
> tach auch ! *gröhl*
> *ungeduldig auf 100% downloadbalken wart*


Hmm ... wie gross (in mb, nicht cm) ist den der Patch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw bin auch 176 (cm) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der Kleinste im Freundeskreis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Na ob ich euch schmecke ^^ habe vorher Knobi gegessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ehm was den das?^^


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm nääääääääääääää
> 
> hey jenny ist auch so klein also normal gross aber vergeben
> 
> ...


taile und hüfte wird gemesen  tailie 0,71:1,00 hüfte   oder so die richtung


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja da ich ca 1.79 bin^^
> 
> ha dan ist ja xely bei mri noch in de rtoleranz grenze?^^


Äääh.. was willst du mir damit jetzt sagen *lach* ;D


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> taile und hüfte wird gemesen  tailie 0,71:1,00 hüfte   oder so die richtung



taille = gross wie hüfte ??


----------



## Hishabye (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ehm was den das?^^



KNOBLAUCH ^^


----------



## Teddyhunter (16. Juli 2008)

/push


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Äääh.. was willst du mir damit jetzt sagen *lach* ;D



war nur ein vergleich ....


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> KNOBLAUCH ^^



ach so knobi sit gut^^


----------



## Salavora (16. Juli 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Wasn das hier für ne Versammlung?^^


Arbeitende Menschen treffen sich auf buffed. (und eskommen immer wieder Leute rein, die einem sagen, das die Server on sind)



Mab773 schrieb:


> ...der tracker antwortet nicht T_T
> edith sagt, es geht...es geht!!!!!!!111


Gratz!



Hishabye schrieb:


> Na ob ich euch schmecke ^^ habe vorher Knobi gegessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm, schön gewürzt!



Outrager schrieb:


> Hmm ... wie gross (in mb, nicht cm) ist den der Patch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


uhm, 28mb glaub ich


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Äääh.. was willst du mir damit jetzt sagen *lach* ;D


du weist ganz genau was wir beide dir sagenw ollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  XD

des verhältnis wäre dann diese schöne wie man se auch nennt sanduhr form diese wundervollen kurven
männlicher instinkt ---> 0,71 und 13-8cm kleiner----> symetrie des gesichts-----> und dann erst oh schreck brust größe


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

was ist wen man so 16 ist und grad mal 1.60 gross dan muss man sich ja so ne 12 jährige aussuchen...


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> du weist ganz genau was wir beide dir sagenw ollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sanduhr form?

hast du nicht gesagt taille und hüfte 1:1???


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was ist wen man so 16 ist und grad mal 1.60 gross dan muss man sich ja so ne 12 jährige aussuchen...


Ich war mit 14 1.65 und mit einem zusammen der war 1.89! xD
Gott sah das behämmert aus ^-^


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was ist wen man so 16 ist und grad mal 1.60 gross dan muss man sich ja so ne 12 jährige aussuchen...


müssen tust du gar nichts das sagt nur aus was dein instinkt am besten (geilsten) findet und des größen verhältnis gilt für beide seiten in beide richtungen nebenbei frauen stehen instinktiv auch auf diesen größen unterschied


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich war mit 14 1.65 und mit einem zusammen der war 1.89! xD
> Gott sah das behämmert aus ^-^



und warum warst dan mti dem zusammen?^^

eigendlich ist die grösse egal

das WICHTIGSTE ist das GESICHT^^


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sanduhr form?
> 
> hast du nicht gesagt taille und hüfte 1:1???



nich 1:1 son schwachsinn  0,71:1


----------



## Outrager (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was ist wen man so 16 ist und grad mal 1.60 gross dan muss man sich ja so ne 12 jährige aussuchen...


dafür kannst du dir dann mit 25ig eine 21jährige suchen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(jaja, Theorie und Praxis weichen oft voneinander ab...)


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Outrager schrieb:


> dafür kannst du dir dann mit 25ig eine 21jährige suchen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja das sowieso


@white achso dachte schon^^

frauen müssen sowieso jünger sein....


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich war mit 14 1.65 und mit einem zusammen der war 1.89! xD
> Gott sah das behämmert aus ^-^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zergerus (16. Juli 2008)

Outrager schrieb:


> dafür kannst du dir dann mit 25ig eine 21jährige suchen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Salavora (16. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> du weist ganz genau was wir beide dir sagenw ollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


^^ Interessant. Mal austesten.

Btw: Beim Bund musste wohl mal eine Dame ausgemustert werden, wengen ihrer Körpchengröße.... Mit doppel F passte sie nicht in die Klamotten ^^


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Outrager schrieb:


> dafür kannst du dir dann mit 25ig eine 21jährige suchen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



neeeeeeeeeeeeee mit 19 eine 16-19 jährige^^


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> ^^ Interessant. Mal austesten.
> 
> Btw: Beim Bund musste wohl mal eine Dame ausgemustert werden, wengen ihrer Körpchengröße.... Mit doppel F passte sie nicht in die Klamotten ^^



lol


naja di egrösse von denen ist auch wichtig also darf net zu übertrieben aussehen...


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja das sowieso
> 
> 
> @white achso dachte schon^^
> ...



ach frauen jünger sein is doch auch schon lang nimmer der fall wen ich so an meine bisherigen denke ohhh ne is heutzutage doch nimmer wichtig


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ach frauen jünger sein is doch auch schon lang nimmer der fall wen ich so an meine bisherigen denke ohhh ne is heutzutage doch nimmer wichtig



ich find es schon wichtig vorallem in jungen jahren also so 18-22 oder so


----------



## Der Germane (16. Juli 2008)

ich bin dann mal weg ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich find es schon wichtig vorallem in jungen jahren also so 18-22 oder so


meiner meinung nach nich (hatte mal eine fast 3 jahre älter naja^^) is eigentlich kaum störend wieso auch


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

Bin ich der größte hier mit 191 oder wie ? oO


----------



## Salavora (16. Juli 2008)

Der schrieb:


> ich bin dann mal weg ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bye du


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Bich der größte hier mit 191 oder wie ? oO



sieht so aus

haha du bsit zu gross für xely .....


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juli 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> ^^ Interessant. Mal austesten.
> 
> Btw: Beim Bund musste wohl mal eine Dame ausgemustert werden, wengen ihrer Körpchengröße.... Mit doppel F passte sie nicht in die Klamotten ^^



Erinnere mich nicht daran!^^

Wirklich passiert:

Schütze X, weiblich konnte nichts vom Spind (Schrank) runternehmen ohne einen Stuhl zu besteigen. 

Ausbilder: Schütze X! Wie sind sie eigentlich zu den Feldjägern gekommen?? (Feldjäger: dt Militärpolizei)

Schütze X: Für die Sanis war ich zu klein. (Sanis : Abkürzung für Sanitäter)

Da fällt einem aber auch NIX mehr ein!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sieht so aus
> 
> haha du bsit zu gross für xely .....



Wie war das noch mit es kommt nicht auf die Größe sondern auf das Gesicht  an ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Erinnere mich nicht daran!^^
> 
> Wirklich passiert:
> 
> ...



Herrlich, ich sollte Feldjäger werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Hocker einpack*


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Herrlich, ich sollte Feldjäger werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich stells mir gerade vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mich zerreists gerade vor lachen ^^


----------



## Salavora (16. Juli 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Erinnere mich nicht daran!^^
> 
> Wirklich passiert:
> 
> ...


*g* klasse!


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich stells mir gerade vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Och ^-^
So ein zartes blondes etwas in Kampfmontur *rarrr* =D


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Wie war das noch mit es kommt nicht auf die Größe sondern auf das Gesicht  an ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mist^^


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Och ^-^
> So ein zartes blondes etwas in Kampfmontur *rarrr* =D


/sign XD


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Och ^-^
> So ein zartes blondes etwas in Kampfmontur *rarrr* =D


Kampfzwerg?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## anadol/zuluhed (16. Juli 2008)

Foto?


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

anadol/zuluhed schrieb:


> Foto?


was?


----------



## Salavora (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Och ^-^
> So ein zartes blondes etwas in Kampfmontur *rarrr* =D


*g* Dürfte nice aussehen!


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Och ^-^
> So ein zartes blondes etwas in Kampfmontur *rarrr* =D



in ner anderen monture sieht das sicher noch besser aus ...


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Och ^-^
> So ein zartes blondes etwas in Kampfmontur *rarrr* =D




Das hört sich an wie ein schlechter Porno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann noch den Hocker hinstellen. Ich kann nicht mehr omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

anadol/zuluhed schrieb:


> Foto?



du kriegst von niemand ein foto


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Das hört sich an wie ein schlechter Porno
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tztztz du versautes ding


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du kriegst von niemand ein foto


Ach sei doch nich so der junge steht voll auf dich nun gib ihn schon ein foto


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Herrlich, ich sollte Feldjäger werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Geh lieber zur Sanitätstruppe! Die schaffen es sogar echt niedlich auszusehen wenn sie Tarnschminke im Gesicht haben, üben den ganzen Tag nen planlos/ratlosen Gesichtsausdruck und wenn einer umfällt leistet die Truppe lieber selbst Erste Hilfe sogar wenn Sanis nebendran stehen!!^^

Oder setz noch einen drauf!! Geh in den Sanitätsdienst der Luftwaffe!! Da kriegste statt nem Truppenausweis nen Clubausweis und die coole Fliegerbrille gehört standartmäßig zur Ausgehuniform!^^


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Das hört sich an wie ein schlechter Porno
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da könnt ich jetzt noch einen draufsetzen aber ich glaube dann jagd mich der MAD!^ ^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (16. Juli 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Geh lieber zur Sanitätstruppe! Die schaffen es sogar echt niedlich auszusehen wenn sie Tarnschminke im Gesicht haben, üben den ganzen Tag nen planlos/ratlosen Gesichtsausdruck und wenn einer umfällt leistet die Truppe lieber selbst Erste Hilfe sogar wenn Sanis nebendran stehen!!^^
> 
> Oder setz noch einen drauf!! Geh in den Sanitätsdienst der Luftwaffe!! Da kriegste statt nem Truppenausweis nen Clubausweis und die coole Fliegerbrille gehört standartmäßig zur Ausgehuniform!^^


Rofl! *sehen will*


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

MAN MIR IST SO LANGWEILIG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Da könnt ich jetzt noch einen draufsetzen aber ich glaube dann jagd mich der MAD!^ ^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hä was xely will nen porno machen?

bin dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hä was xely will nen porno machen?
> 
> bin dabei
> 
> ...



find ich nich fair lass auslosen^^ XD nein des is ja krank fast wie handel schlim schlim schlim


----------



## Salavora (16. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> find ich nich fair lass auslosen^^


Genau!


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Männer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> find ich nich fair lass auslosen^^



naja zeurst müssen wir mal das drehbuch kriegen dan shcauen wir mal


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Genau!



niemals^^

ich war der erste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Männer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xely hat angefangen.....


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja zeurst müssen wir mal das drehbuch kriegen dan shcauen wir mal


ich krieg die seznen mit xely und du die mit salavora deal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

ja ja kommt nur mit euerm spruch primitiv aber glücklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ich krieg die seznen mit xely und du die mit salavora deal?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sei still sonst kriegt sala noch xely und ich werd gewzungen was mit dir zu machen wuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (16. Juli 2008)

http://epicpyro.ytmnd.com/
zomg!!1


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sei still sonst kriegt sala noch xely und ich werd gewzungen was mit dir zu machen wuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


eher ne kugel durch meinen schädel XD ich hab den kürzesten weg zu ihr hin is auch am praktischten keine diskussionen junger herr XDD


----------



## Ruven (16. Juli 2008)

Dreckschweine


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> [...] und ich werd gewzungen was mit dir zu machen wuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sehn will^-^


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja zeurst müssen wir mal das drehbuch kriegen dan shcauen wir mal



Laß sie im Feldanzug nen verwundeten Schwergewichtigen bergen,

in tiefster Gangart,

sie wird vor anstrengung so derartig stöhnen das ist Porno genug!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jerrypower (16. Juli 2008)

Oh mann macht weiter so ihrs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*fleißig weiter lesen*


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Sehn will^-^



niemals

@whity wen ich mri bussen in den kauf nehmen bin ich in 2 stunden bei ihr


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Dreckschweine



na hast es gepackt?


----------



## Salavora (16. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Männer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


äääähm....



Natsumee schrieb:


> naja zeurst müssen wir mal das drehbuch kriegen dan shcauen wir mal


Könnt ich mit leben.



Natsumee schrieb:


> niemals^^
> 
> ich war der erste
> 
> ...


Pah, nur weil dus ein paar sec eher geschrieben hast ;-)



White-Frost schrieb:


> ich krieg die seznen mit xely und du die mit salavora deal?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ähm, nein.



Natsumee schrieb:


> sei still sonst kriegt sala noch xely und ich werd gewzungen was mit dir zu machen wuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*g* genau SO!


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> niemals
> 
> @whity wen ich mri bussen in den kauf nehmen bin ich in 2 stunden bei ihr


ich brauch maximal ne dreiviertel stunde^^


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Dreckschweine



oink?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

nene bei xely ist alles zu....^^


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juli 2008)

Uffz beim Stubendurchgang

Uffz: Wer stand auf diesem TISCH???!!!
Gruppe: *perplex* Ähm...*stammel*.....niemand.....*rätsel*....Herr Unteroffizier
Uffz: Dann hat auch niemand die Lampe da drüber geputzt. Nachreinigen!
*Die Tür schlägt zu und die Gruppe ging als Letzte und 30min später schlafen*


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

und mit der schüler / stundenten bahn karte tucker ich eh 6 wochen lang nach münchen wie ich lustig bin also zahl ich nich mal was für ha top dies *FATALITY Crit* XDD


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Uffz beim Stubendurchgang
> 
> Uffz: Wer stand auf diesem TISCH???!!!
> Gruppe: *perplex* Ähm...*stammel*.....niemand.....*rätsel*....Herr Unteroffizier
> ...




jetzt hab ich schiss gekriegt -.- dachte shcon wilst closen phu^^


nicht shclecht^^


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> und mit der schüler / stundenten bahn karte tucker ich eh 6 wochen lang nach münchen wie ich lustig bin also zahl ich nich mal was für ha top dies *FATALITY Crit* XDD



na und dafr fahr ich auf der deutschen autobahn 260 km/h und du net
oke ne net mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja und sowieso ich bin der Pingu gott


----------



## Anduris (16. Juli 2008)

och mann wann kommt der realmpool blutdurst wieder on??? =(


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> na und dafr fahr ich auf der deutschen autobahn 260 km/h und du net
> oke ne net mehr
> 
> 
> ...


und ich bin der der die straßen zuschneien lässt xD


----------



## Salavora (16. Juli 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Uffz beim Stubendurchgang
> 
> Uffz: Wer stand auf diesem TISCH???!!!
> Gruppe: *perplex* Ähm...*stammel*.....niemand.....*rätsel*....Herr Unteroffizier
> ...


Klasse!!!



Natsumee schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich schiss gekriegt -.- dachte shcon wilst closen phu^^


O ha, das wäre fies gewesen. aber ich hoffe einfach mal, dieser Thread hat bereitseine Daseinsberechtigung, genauso wie der Nachtschwärmer ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juli 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Uffz beim Stubendurchgang
> 
> Uffz: Wer stand auf diesem TISCH???!!!
> Gruppe: *perplex* Ähm...*stammel*.....niemand.....*rätsel*....Herr Unteroffizier
> ...



Da hab ich mal nen "konter" erlebt!^^

Da gabs einen der davor beim BGS war, frag mich keiner wieso er dann noch zum Bund mußte, jedenfalls der Zugführer hatte ihn auf dem Kicker.

Beim Stubendurchgang geht der Oberleutnant hin und schiebt seine Kleiderbügel hin und her, danach mit dem Finger über die Stange und meint:"Und das nennen sie richtig gereinigt???!!!"

Der Schütze:"Jawohl Herr Oberleutnant!"

Der OLeu schaut auf seinen Finger und der ist tatsächlich sauber!!!!! Was er nicht wußte dieser Schütze hatte Tesa über die Stange geklebt! *G*


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juli 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> och mann wann kommt der realmpool blutdurst wieder on??? =(



Öh, ich dachte der Realmpool Blutdurst wäre weggepatcht worden!^^


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

naja halt weil wir da über einen porno mti xely diskutieren halt


----------



## Salavora (16. Juli 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Da hab ich mal nen "konter" erlebt!^^
> 
> Da gabs einen der davor beim BGS war, frag mich keiner wieso er dann noch zum Bund mußte, jedenfalls der Zugführer hatte ihn auf dem Kicker.
> 
> ...


*ggg*!!


----------



## Salavora (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja halt weil wir da über einen porno mti xely diskutieren halt


Asoo, das.... ^^


----------



## jerrypower (16. Juli 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> och mann wann kommt der realmpool blutdurst wieder on??? =(




hoffe bald, muss mir noch ne flask sowie elixiere+tränke herstellen, heute und morgen heißt es dauer whipen an Kalecgos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja halt weil wir da über einen porno mti xely diskutieren halt


die mods sind so weise und sehen das unsere worte schmutzig aber unsere gedanken rein sind deswegen sind sie mods und wir nich XD


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

45 Minuten wird hart aber ich könnte es unter einer Stunde packen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw. Hi Scrätcher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> die mods sind so weise und sehen das unsere worte schmutzig aber unsere gedanken rein sind deswegen sind sie mods und wir nich XD



ja klar du kriegst trotzdem die rolle nicht


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> 45 Minuten wird hart aber ich könnte es unter einre Stunde packen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



psch du bsit zu gross...^^


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Uffz beim Stubendurchgang
> 
> Uffz: Wer stand auf diesem TISCH???!!!
> Gruppe: *perplex* Ähm...*stammel*.....niemand.....*rätsel*....Herr Unteroffizier
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@SALA sorry


----------



## Gwendolyne-MalGanis (16. Juli 2008)

blubb... malle immer noch daun!!! QQ


----------



## Qonix (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo, na wie ist der Patch.  ^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> psch du bsit zu gross...^^



Siehe ein paar Seiten vorher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> psch du bsit zu gross...^^


schon hier natsumme und ich haben hier perfekt größe (nebenbei aber 2 cm unter dem deutschen durchschnittsman^^)


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juli 2008)

Oder ein Bayer bei der Bundeswehr:

Fahnjunker streift mit dem Finger über den Spind und pustet den Staub in Richtung des Soldaten

Fahnjunker: "Können sie mich überhaupt noch sehen?????!!!!!"

Soldat: "Naa! Aober ich hons sie on da Stimm erkannt!"




In meiner Aga (Allg. Grundausbildung)

Ich lauf an ner Stubentür vorbei und höre wie ein Fahnjunker durchdreht und nen Soldaten anschreit ob er größenwahnnsinnig ist und in den Bunker will.
Später klärte es sich auf. Der Fahnjunker hat ihn gefragt warum er die Feldmütze nicht auf hat und er Soldat stammelte was von "Arschlogg", nach dem ein anderer bayrischer Schütze dazu gerufen wurde konnte man das Bayrisch ins Deutsch übersetzen das tatsächlich "Ausschlag" heißen sollte...

ja ja... Bundeswehr kann richtig Spaß machen!^^


----------



## Avorx (16. Juli 2008)

1000 Seiten!!^^


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Btw. Hi Scrätcher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*wink*


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

so leute ich bin mal weg euch noch eine schöne woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



war mal wieder guter tag^^

xely sala jenny schönen abend euch noch

whity sleep MEINE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



scrätcher ciao ciao

RUVEN DU SACK SOLLST ÖFTER HIER REIN SCHREIBEN


----------



## Salavora (16. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> @SALA sorry


^^



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Oder ein Bayer bei der Bundeswehr:
> 
> Fahnjunker streift mit dem Finger über den Spind und pustet den Staub in Richtung des Soldaten
> 
> ...


*ggg* Tja, Hochdeutsch hat doch so seine Vorteile ;-)



Avorx schrieb:


> 1000 Seiten!!^^


Jetzt schon? Sind wir doch noch was von entfernt, oder? ^^


----------



## Salavora (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> so leute ich bin mal weg euch noch eine schöne woche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bye du.


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> scrätcher ciao ciao



biba


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> so leute ich bin mal weg euch noch eine schöne woche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Auch nach alle 3 beanspruchen so kanns nicht gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Cu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avorx (16. Juli 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Jetzt schon? Sind wir doch noch was von entfernt, oder? ^^



Wenn du 15 Beiträge pro Seite hast, sinds 1000 Seiten^^


----------



## Buffyman (16. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> vielen dank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


LOL


----------



## Qonix (16. Juli 2008)

Hmm, bei mir was so das sie anch kurzer Zeit festgestellt haben das ich Leistungsasthma habe. (Hier mal ein Dank ans Militär, weil es darum erst ausgebrochen ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Naja da mussten dann noch so ein paar Abklärungen gemacht werden bevor ich nach Hause durfte. Wir hatten dan mal wieder Zimmerkontrolle und statt der halben Stunden haben wir 1 1/2 Stunden gebaucht. Das hiess es dann alle raus und wir sollten so nen Berg rauf rennen. Nur ich durfte stehen bleiben und den adneren beim abrackern zusehen. Ach mit Sonderbehnadlung ist Militär schon was schönes. Aber der schönste Moment war als sie mich am Bahnhof ausgeldaen haben und gesagt haben: "So nun sind sie endgültig raus aus der Armee". "WUHU!!"


----------



## Salavora (16. Juli 2008)

Avorx schrieb:


> Wenn du 15 Beiträge pro Seite hast, sinds 1000 Seiten^^


Aso!!! Wunderte mich schon ^^

Bin dann auch mal weg,

bye ihr alle!


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Aso!!! Wunderte mich schon ^^
> 
> Bin dann auch mal weg,
> 
> bye ihr alle!


bye


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Aso!!! Wunderte mich schon ^^
> 
> Bin dann auch mal weg,
> 
> bye ihr alle!


cya


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hallo, na wie ist der Patch.  ^^



Patch ist toll! 

Erstes mal eingeloggt: Unzählige Chars mit dem selben Namen (unbekannt) standen in SW! Rausgeflogen

2tes mal: Zum Briefkasten gerannt locker 15 Briefe von AH! In manchen war Gold in den meisten Stand: Gegenstandsuche. Wieder Rausgeflogen

3tes mal: Langsam hatte jeder wieder nen anderen Namen, die Gegenstände waren in den Briefen aber es war schon wieder Zeit arbeiten zu gehen.... *seuuufz*


----------



## Abychef (16. Juli 2008)

15 000.  !!

Edit .: heyhey , ich bin es tatsächlich xD


----------



## Tikume (16. Juli 2008)

Buffyman schrieb:


> LOL



Tschüss.


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Juli 2008)

Ich bin dann auch mal weg bye all bis morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arikros (16. Juli 2008)

Hier wird nur Mittwochs gepostet, oder?


----------



## Avorx (16. Juli 2008)

Abychef schrieb:


> 15 000.  !!
> 
> Edit .: heyhey , ich bin es tatsächlich xD



gz^^

Die Server von Blutdurst gehen so langsam online!!!


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich bin dann auch mal weg bye all bis morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


cya (dann hab ich se ja jetz für mich allein hrhrhr)


----------



## crazy78 (16. Juli 2008)

Avorx schrieb:


> gz^^
> 
> Die Server von Blutdurst gehen so langsam online!!!


Aber Proudmoore leider noch nicht


----------



## Abychef (16. Juli 2008)

crazy78 schrieb:


> Aber Proudmoore leider noch nicht



Guldan auch noch nicht =( mist !


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Hm.also irgendwie bin ich ja dann doch ganz froh nicht zum Bund zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Tschüss.


danke kann ich meine mail jetzt vergessen?


----------



## claet (16. Juli 2008)

ist kil'jaeden online oder soll ich noch ein bisi an der arbeit bleiben?

naja ne std muss ich eh noch *heul*


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hm.also irgendwie bin ich ja dann doch ganz froh nicht zum Bund zu gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hast du auch gerade so ne nette mail von unserem herrn von und zu mister cool bekommen?


----------



## crazy78 (16. Juli 2008)

claet schrieb:


> ist kil'jaeden online oder soll ich noch ein bisi an der arbeit bleiben?
> 
> naja ne std muss ich eh noch *heul*


Kannst auf der Arbeit bleiben.. ist down


----------



## Uxus (16. Juli 2008)

Die Silberne Hand soll mal online kommen


will mein neuen jäger twink spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sasic (16. Juli 2008)

Muh?


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hm.also irgendwie bin ich ja dann doch ganz froh nicht zum Bund zu gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, dafür muß man einfach der "Typ" sein! *gg*

Ich hatte eine tolle Zeit dort und wollte sie nicht missen! Aber bis zur Rente wäre es nix für mich gewesen!^^

ich verabschied mich auch mal für heute aus dem Thread, denke ich werd noch ein wenig da sein und dann plötzlich verschwinden....

Vorab: *WINK*


----------



## Abychef (16. Juli 2008)

claet schrieb:


> ist kil'jaeden online oder soll ich noch ein bisi an der arbeit bleiben?
> 
> naja ne std muss ich eh noch *heul*



Nope , der is auch noch weg^^


----------



## claet (16. Juli 2008)

schade .. thx für die antworten


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hast du auch gerade so ne nette mail von unserem herrn von und zu mister cool bekommen?


geht der euch immer noch auf die nerven?...


----------



## crazy78 (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hm.also irgendwie bin ich ja dann doch ganz froh nicht zum Bund zu gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach Bund ist halb so wild.. Da lernt man wenigstens Saufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

crazy78 schrieb:


> Ach Bund ist halb so wild.. Da lernt man wenigstens Saufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich sag nur ausgiebiges weiswurst frühstück gell xely XD


----------



## Atherioth (16. Juli 2008)

Avorx schrieb:


> gz^^
> 
> Die Server von Blutdurst gehen so langsam online!!!




merk ich aber leider nix von  /need Eredar


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> geht der euch immer noch auf die nerven?...


dank tikume nicht mehr
ich will jetzt hier auch nicht mailen was er mir als pn geschickt hat


----------



## claet (16. Juli 2008)

crazy78 schrieb:


> Ach Bund ist halb so wild.. Da lernt man wenigstens Saufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich sauf lieber mit meinen kumpels, das klappt auch ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich hab kein bock mich von flachpfeifen anschreien zu lassen, die grade so den hauptschulabschluss hinbekommen haben und ihre einzige chance ergriffen haben: die bundeswehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zivi war auch net so übel, man muss nur wissen wie man die zeit nutzt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> dank tikume nicht mehr
> ich will jetzt hier auch nicht mailen was er mir als pn geschickt hat


wahrscheinlich besser so^^ einfach ignoren^^


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich besser so^^ einfach ignoren^^


nee ist auch besser so


----------



## crazy78 (16. Juli 2008)

claet schrieb:


> ich sauf lieber mit meinen kumpels, das klappt auch ganz gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Man säuft ja nicht mit den Vorgesetzten sondern mit den anderen Sklaven ^^
Aussdem wo darf man sonst mal mit nem StandMG oder Panzerfaust schiessen ausser in 3D Shootern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

claet schrieb:


> ich sauf lieber mit meinen kumpels, das klappt auch ganz gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh Gott.. nee.. ich 'saufe' nicht, ich trink mit Anstand! ^^


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Oh Gott.. nee.. ich 'saufe' nicht, ich trink mit Anstand! ^^


eine genieserin schön schön is sowieso besser als sich bewusstlos trinken... obwohl situations bedingt^^


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juli 2008)

claet schrieb:


> ich sauf lieber mit meinen kumpels, das klappt auch ganz gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Iss klar! Und Zeitsoldaten sind Zivilversager, Wowspieler sind alle arbeitslos und und und

immer diese pauschalen Verurteilungen....

auch wenn ich zugebe das die Bundeswert von Jahr zu Jahr immer "weichgespülter" wird!^^

Da gabs nen Zugführer der hat von seinen Gruppenführern verlangt das sie während der Dienstzeit an den Stuben anklopfen.... also während die Soldaten gelernt haben... hat euer Chef schonmal angeklopft bevor er bei euch ins Büro ist?^^

Ich kannte das noch so: Das eine Bein anziehen und mit dem Kampfstiefel direkt auf die Türklinke treten. Dadurch ging die Tür auf wie aufgesprengt und man stand schon mit einem Bein in der Stube, die Soldaten standen schon allein durch den Schreck im Achtung in Richtung des Knalls der sich dadurch ergab das die Tür bis an die Wand klatschte!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Juli 2008)

so bye bis morgen oder so


----------



## crazy78 (16. Juli 2008)

Beim Bund muss man saufen... Um 16Uhr war Feierabend, gegen 18Uhr hab ich kein Wort mehr rausgebracht und bin ins Bett.... Die 9 Monate vergingen wie im Fluge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA   ICH WERDE NOCH WAHNSINNIG VOR LANGEWEILE MEIN  SERVER IST IMMER NOCH NICHT DA^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Langeweile? -> http://www.isjageil.com/game_65.html 


^^


----------



## crazy78 (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Langeweile? -> http://www.isjageil.com/game_65.html
> 
> 
> ^^


Cooles Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (16. Juli 2008)

crazy78 schrieb:


> Aussdem wo darf man sonst mal mit nem StandMG oder Panzerfaust schiessen ausser in 3D Shootern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



^^ gutes Argument 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich sind das Vorurteile die ich da ausgepackt haben. Ich kenn auch einen aus meinem Abi-Jahrgang der hat die Offizierslaufbahn eingeschlagen. Aber so grundsätzlich steckt da schon ein verdammt wahrer Kern in den Vorurteilen. Und das is auf der ganzen Welt erwiesenermaßen so!

Was meinst du warum die Amis ihre Soldaten vor den Supermärkten in Armenvierteln rekrutieren? Weil die keine Perspektiven haben ..

Ich verurteile ja niemanden dafür, is halt nix für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Langeweile? -> http://www.isjageil.com/game_65.html
> 
> 
> ^^


find ich lustig^^


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Langeweile? -> http://www.isjageil.com/game_65.html
> 
> 
> ^^




jo nicht Schlecht aber was Genau ist Dass Ziel?^^ XD


----------



## crazy78 (16. Juli 2008)

claet schrieb:


> ^^ gutes Argument
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Joa.. die meisten beim Bund sind Zivilversager.. das merkt man denen auch an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> jo nicht Schlecht aber was Genau ist Dass Ziel?^^ XD


die blöcke wegzuklicken und aufpassen das die figur nich runterfällt


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> die blöcke wegzuklicken und aufpassen das die figur nich runterfällt




Ach so thx 

<------------ Ich Idiot ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Hab ich von Riane, hat mir gestern den Tag gerettet =)


----------



## claet (16. Juli 2008)

echt lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*g*

halbe std bis feierabend .. die werden schnell rumgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffyman1985 (16. Juli 2008)

Ich wollte mich entschuldigen was ich vorhin geschrieben habe sry das ich personen damit verletzt oder beleidigt habe


----------



## crazy78 (16. Juli 2008)

Level 11 find ich aber schon hart ^^


----------



## Uxus (16. Juli 2008)

also das spiel macht ja süchtig neben wow oO

danke fürs linken ^-^


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

crazy78 schrieb:


> Level 11 find ich aber schon hart ^^


Hm ich glaub ich bin gestern eine Zeit lang an 16 oder so gehangen^-^
Achja, nach Lvl 25 hört es leider auf : /


----------



## crazy78 (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hm ich glaub ich bin gestern eine Zeit lang an 16 oder so gehangen^-^
> Achja, nach Lvl 25 hört es leider auf : /


Ha geschaft.. mmal 12 schauen ^^


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hm ich glaub ich bin gestern eine Zeit lang an 16 oder so gehangen^-^
> Achja, nach Lvl 25 hört es leider auf : /


nur 25 schade naja dann musst du danach wieder herhalten XD


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

also alkohol ist bäääääääääääää


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Buffyman1985 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich entschuldigen was ich vorhin geschrieben habe sry das ich personen damit verletzt oder beleidigt habe



ich glaube nicht das dir das jemand ernst nimmt....


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> nur 25 schade naja dann musst du danach wieder herhalten XD




vergiss es ich bin dran also wiede da mein ich


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Glaub ich nach der PM irgendwie auch nicht.. Hachja was solls.
Will heim! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heute abend ist Hancock angesagt ^-^


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> vergiss es ich bin dran also wiede da mein ich


pff glaubst selbst nich

so 16 dann mal schaun^^


----------



## crazy78 (16. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> pff glaubst selbst nich
> 
> so 16 dann mal schaun^^


16 geschafft ^^


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

crazy78 schrieb:


> Level 11 find ich aber schon hart ^^




Wen Du dass Schon Schwer Findest macht mal lvl 16^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

bei Dem Spiele kan man Ja auch Cheaten Oo ^^ Was für Cheats kan man den da Eingeben  Und Besiegbar oder was Oo^^


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> pff glaubst selbst nich
> 
> so 16 dann mal schaun^^


ich bin dein chef 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xely wünsche dir heute abend viel spass beim film schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin jetzt weg WOW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grad s4 brust holen und NEUES PETILEIN


----------



## Buffyman1985 (16. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht das dir das jemand ernst nimmt....


glaub ich auch nicht!!!!
Totzdem tuts mir leid sry
Bin normalerweise nicht so


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Hmm schade alle 25 level durch... von mira uch viel spass bei deinem film xely


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

So Bin da Auch mal Weg Ich laufen AMOK^^ Scherz Cu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (16. Juli 2008)

eine stunde muss ich jetzt noch ausharren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gleich gibbet dann erstmal 4 neue taschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  da warte ich schon ewig drauf da der blöde sack in tdm und maggi immer nich mir gehört. dann halt so XD


----------



## Schnavid (16. Juli 2008)

> http://www.isjageil.com/game_65.html



Argh, hat ja nur 25 Level^^, aber lustiges Spiel^^


----------



## crazy78 (16. Juli 2008)

So bin auch durch die 25 level 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffyman1985 (16. Juli 2008)

Klasse anscheinend geht wieder Perenolde


----------



## crazy78 (16. Juli 2008)

Buffyman1985 schrieb:


> Klasse anscheinend geht wieder Perenolde


der steht bei mir aber nicht in der list


----------



## Buffyman1985 (16. Juli 2008)

bei mir auch nicht mist habe mich verlesen


----------



## Oimdudla (16. Juli 2008)

Hey Leute!
Ich such einen guten PvP Server auf dem ich zur Abwechslung mal Allianz spiele ^^
Am besten sollte die Allianz ~50% der BG´s gewinnen und nicht immer nur verlieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wartezeiten sollten ca. bei <2minuten liegen.

Weiß da wer nen guten Server? 

btw: ich ignoriere jeden einzelnen flame..<.<


----------



## crazy78 (16. Juli 2008)

Wat is los??? seit ihr alle noch am klötzchen sprengen??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffyman1985 (16. Juli 2008)

ich warte schon seit um 11 boah ich will endlich spielen


----------



## crazy78 (16. Juli 2008)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2472298/Flylea...ooM_I_m_so_Sick

Das wohl geilste WoW Musik Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (16. Juli 2008)

so, 25 level durch .. is zwischendurch bisi tricki, aber mit glück alles zu schaffen ..

kil'jaeden immer noch down?? dann bleib ich noch bisi anner arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crazy78 (16. Juli 2008)

ja is immer noch Down und Ambossar hat mittlerweile Warteschleife beim einloggen.. will gar nicht wissen wie viele lvl 1er da jetzt rumlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crazy78 (16. Juli 2008)

naja.. ich ghe ma bisschen PS3 zocken bis die Server wieder da sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bb


----------



## Grimdhoul (16. Juli 2008)

ich komm bei lvl 21 nicht mehr weiter :-(


----------



## Buffyman1985 (16. Juli 2008)

Perenolde soll on gehen









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

Buffyman1985 schrieb:


> ich warte schon seit um 11 boah ich will endlich spielen


wieder da!^^ 

Ja mach ich auch^^


----------



## 1andi1 (16. Juli 2008)

Argh....... 


wann sind die scheiss 
server wieder on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress0056 (16. Juli 2008)

Ich sage Nur Eins Warten Warten Warten und dass Ihr hören http://youtube.com/watch?v=JBfjU3_XOaA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tigrexx (16. Juli 2008)

Buffyman1985 schrieb:


> Perenolde soll on gehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Frostwolf soll on gehen xD


----------



## Buffyman1985 (16. Juli 2008)

Tigrexx schrieb:


> Frostwolf soll on gehen xD


Alles soll ON gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xamthys (16. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Ich sage Nur Eins Warten Warten Warten und dass Ihr hören http://youtube.com/watch?v=JBfjU3_XOaA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das war gut. Mir gings kurz viel besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAo3Nefox2w 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Juhu ab in den Feierabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (16. Juli 2008)

Blizzard soll ma hinne machen um halb 6 ist raid


----------



## Thoor (16. Juli 2008)

Blizzard soll ma hinne machen um halb 6 ist raid


----------



## crazy78 (16. Juli 2008)

na wir haben aber gleich schon halb sieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So... muss euch einfach mal schocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=D5Hv0tsvpyU&...feature=related


----------



## Rezack (16. Juli 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Blizzard soll ma hinne machen um halb 6 ist raid




hehe halb 6 iss rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 server immernoch nicht wieder oben.......


----------



## crazy78 (16. Juli 2008)

So gaaaaaaaanz langsam werd ich BÖSE...


----------



## Griese (16. Juli 2008)

Bin ja mal dafür das Leute die oft auf nem Server von Blutdurst spielen nen extra Tag gutgeschrieben kriegen.

Blizzard kann ja sicher irgendwie nachsehen wer wie oft sich wann und auf welchem Char einloggte.


----------



## Chillfuxx (16. Juli 2008)

haha, jetzt ist sogar der realmstatus down, die sind ja echt der wahnsinn xD
bzw wow-europe.com
tippe mal, die ham wegen zu vielen beschwerdeanfragen nen totalasufall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senzuality (16. Juli 2008)

Griese schrieb:


> Bin ja mal dafür das Leute die oft auf nem Server von Blutdurst spielen nen extra Tag gutgeschrieben kriegen.
> 
> Blizzard kann ja sicher irgendwie nachsehen wer wie oft sich wann und auf welchem Char einloggte.



Reicht schon, wenn du 'nen Char auf einem der Server hast, der muss nicht aktiv gespielt werden. Um das ganze auf die Spitze zu treiben kannst du dir auf jedem einzelnen europäischen Server einen Char machen und so sämtliche Gratistage abgreifen, egal ob da jetzt ein spanischer, französischer, englischer oder deutscher Server für längere Zeit schlappmacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PetitFay (16. Juli 2008)

i krieg die krise seit mittag warte ich auf blutdurst-.-
glaube habe ittlerweile schon sämtliche foren durchgestöbbert(leicht übertreib) vor langeweile und was nmoch schlimmer ist ich hatte zeit fürn haushalt *ihhhhgitt*


----------



## Hexorio70 (16. Juli 2008)

fals es euch tröstet, das Forum geht noch 

http://forums.wow-europe.com/index.html?sid=3


----------



## crazy78 (16. Juli 2008)

Perenolde is online

Proudemoore auch.. Blutdurst kommt ONLINE


----------



## Senzuality (16. Juli 2008)

Yes, alle Server oben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (16. Juli 2008)

Laut Technikforum:



> Versucht es jetzt nochmal. Ich höre es soll gut aussehen!
> 
> *auf holz klopf und Daumen drück*



Quelle: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...p;pageNo=18#344


----------



## Urengroll (21. Juli 2008)

wir haben doch heute gar nciht mittwoch


----------



## Der Germane (21. Juli 2008)

ich könnt echt kotzen -.-


----------



## Rola (21. Juli 2008)

jo na ja werde halt mit familie was machen


----------



## Rapdef723 (21. Juli 2008)

hf & gl ;-)


----------



## lemmi2 (21. Juli 2008)

Rapdef723 schrieb:


> hf & gl ;-)



dito^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lukator (21. Juli 2008)

Teldrassil immer noch down ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knochengeist (21. Juli 2008)

Lukator schrieb:


> Teldrassil immer noch down ...


verdammte Axt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bin zum Glück arbeiten..... aber um 19 Uhr muss der Server wieder glühn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaSeXeS (21. Juli 2008)

dieser Thread darf nur am Mittwoch benutzt werden :-)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (21. Juli 2008)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> dieser Thread darf nur am Mittwoch benutzt werden :-)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mag ja nicht klugscheißen, aber mindestens ein Teil des Threadtitels trifft zu... "Seid ihr neu hier? Ist heute Mittwoch? *Sind die Server Down*?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (21. Juli 2008)

Die Server bei der Arbeit sind auch down und darum kann ich bissel im i-net rumsurfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (22. Juli 2008)

*stellt sich schon mal ein Bett in die Ecke .... weckt mich wenns los geht und hebt mir croissants und kaffee auf*

bis morgen 

*zieht sich die Decke übern Kopf und schläft*

lg sily


----------



## Mumble (23. Juli 2008)

Moin moin!

Alle ausgeschlafen?!?


Hab schon mal nen Kaffee gekocht...


----------



## XerXisB (23. Juli 2008)

ausgeschlafen -.-? um 3:30 uhr nachts haben unsere hunde wettbellen mit anderen hunden aus der gegend gemacht... ich also raus um sie ruhig zustimmen... danach konnte ich nicht mehr einpennen und bin nun bei der arbeit aber hier ist noch keiner ... geht ja auch erst in einer stunde los -.-

also viel spaß noch bei WoW server sind oben also keine sorge das ihr unter entzug leiden müsst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



have a nice day


----------



## snowstorm (23. Juli 2008)

ich könnte schlafen aber wenn ichs tu wach ich ers um 20 uhr auf und dann is bei mir wieder verkehrt also tag und nacht und das will ich nich also schlaf ich heute nich xD lalala 3 tage wach ^^


----------



## chron (23. Juli 2008)

3 Tage wach ist super... wer braucht schon Schlaf, wenn Kaffee am Start ist?!


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

morgen


----------



## CoHanni (23. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen, Buffed-Community



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spy123 (23. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
viel spaß jetzt alle auf der Arbeit....wer noch Ferien hat: Ich hoffe es ist richtiges scheiß Wetter und die Server bleiben heut bis 16Uhr down!


----------



## Mumble (23. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> morgen



Bonjour madame!


----------



## Mumble (23. Juli 2008)

CoHanni schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, Buffed-Community
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen, CoHanni



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

Spy123 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> viel spaß jetzt alle auf der Arbeit....wer noch Ferien hat: Ich hoffe es ist richtiges scheiß Wetter und die Server bleiben heut bis 16Uhr down!


wie nett!


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

CoHanni schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, Buffed-Community
> 
> 
> 
> ...




morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ui ein neues gesicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



morgen an die anderen Mumble jenny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so und hie rbischen kuchen für die arbeitenden Menschen und für die werdenden oder schon mütter^^


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

hallo natsu


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

na alles klar bei euch?


----------



## Mumble (23. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> morgen an die anderen Mumble jenny
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na Sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles im grünen Bereich! (nur leider atm kaum Ziet zum Daddeln...)
Und selbst? Alles gut?

Warum hat die Königin abgedankt?


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

bin heute mit vorsicht zu geniessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> bin heute mit vorsicht zu geniessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie mit vorsicht zu geniessen was los??

@Mumble was SIE??

ehm keine ahnung was mit ihr los ist


----------



## Mumble (23. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> bin heute mit vorsicht zu geniessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Frauen sind _immer_ mit Vorsicht zu genießen...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (23. Juli 2008)

Moin Fans!


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Moin Fans!




hallo


----------



## Mumble (23. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> @Mumble was SIE??



Nix "was sie", "na sie"! Höflichkeit, mehr nicht, hätte auch "na du" schreiben können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (23. Juli 2008)

Und wie jeden Mittwoch umgeben von Pinguinen!!!


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wie mit vorsicht zu geniessen was los??
> 
> @Mumble was SIE??
> 
> ehm keine ahnung was mit ihr los ist


bin leicht reizbar momentan das zu erklären würde den rahmen hier sprengen
sag nur das einen die vergangenheit immerwieder einholt!



Mumble schrieb:


> Frauen sind _immer_ mit Vorsicht zu genießen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


danke normalerweisse bin ich nicht mit vorsicht zu genießen!


----------



## Emptybook (23. Juli 2008)

Komisch irgendwie haben immermehr Menschen Pinguine als Avatar .

Sollte ich langsam Angst bekommen?


----------



## Atropoides (23. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> sag nur das einen die vergangenheit immerwieder einholt!




!!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (23. Juli 2008)

Gleich ruft ganz viel Arbeit (bzw. eigentlich jetzt schon^^), werde wohl heute nicht so viel Zeit für euch haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (23. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> sag nur das einen die vergangenheit immerwieder einholt!



So wie: "Ich weiß was du letzten Sommer getan hast?!?!"



Jenny84 schrieb:


> danke normalerweisse bin ich nicht mit vorsicht zu genießen!



Bitte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

ja hab angst ...

@ jenny wen schreiben willst schick mir ne pm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vllt geht es dir dan irgendwie besser hilft auf jeden fall denk ich ...


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

Wer ist den das jaaa whity sitzt wieder in der altenheim verwaltung und spammt heut mal wieder mit


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja hab angst ...
> 
> @ jenny wen schreiben willst schick mir ne pm
> 
> ...


das macht mich im moment noch aggresiver wie ich überhaupt schon bin
bin aber ne lösung am suchen


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wer ist den das jaaa whity sitzt wieder in der altenheim verwaltung und spammt heut mal wieder mit


hallo na wie gehts dir heute?

EDIT: ihr seit zu langsam mit dem schreiben


----------



## Pitysplash (23. Juli 2008)

*Gähnt*
Guten Morgen liebe "Buffer".
Und weitere Qualvolle Stunden bis die server wieder on sind...
Und weitere zahllose Threads mit dem Thema:Server kaputt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (23. Juli 2008)

Moin ihr süßen


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wer ist den das jaaa whity sitzt wieder in der altenheim verwaltung und spammt heut mal wieder mit




morgen whity^^


mhm oke jenny naja kannst ruhig schreiben wen wilst denk dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mhm irgendwie keine lust noch 3 tage zu arbeiten wil ferien -.-


----------



## Mumble (23. Juli 2008)

Ich bin mal w-e-c-h!!! 

Jenny, Kopf hoch! 

Macht's gut! Bis die Tage, keine Frage....



Edit: GUGU RUVEN!!!!


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Moin ihr süßen




hey Ruven hallo^^

also ich glaube heute sind die server nicht down ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Ich bin mal w-e-c-h!!!
> 
> Jenny, Kopf hoch!
> 
> ...


danke dir auch dir natsu

moin ruven


----------



## Hanneh (23. Juli 2008)

aaach jaaa die guten alten mittwoche ^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

so gibts nen thema vorschlag?^^


----------



## Draxxes (23. Juli 2008)

So schönen guten morgen...
Wann kommen heute die Server on wieder so gegen 3???

*Kaffee aufstellen, brötchen machen*


----------



## Hanneh (23. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> so gibts nen thema vorschlag?^^



weltfrieden? oder hattet ihr das schon letzten mittwoch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Hanneh schrieb:


> weltfrieden? oder hattet ihr das schon letzten mittwoch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mhm hoffnungsloses thema

ehm keine ahnung sind die serve rüberhaupt down?^^


----------



## Hanneh (23. Juli 2008)

keine ahnung ... i hock eh im gschäft :/


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

weltfrieden ist im moment ein scheiss thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wie soll man über weltfrieden schreiben wenn man selber aggresiv ist?


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

wies mir geht naja magendarm grippe hab ich mir wohl eingefangen.... und dir n bissel besser?


----------



## Steno86 (23. Juli 2008)

ich mein wir könnten das machen was wir immer tun wenn viele rumstehn und nix zu tun ham, die bg's total ausgelutscht sind und kein antrieb für dailys da ist.....

/2 suche leute für run auf og, 2 schlachtruppen vorhanden, eine voll

^^ *gg

greetz an die horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Steno86 (23. Juli 2008)

die server sind übrigens on


----------



## Emptybook (23. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> weltfrieden ist im moment ein scheiss thema
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ritzen ftw?

Sport ist auch eine Alternative, dann biste wieder ganz ruhig und friedlich und kannst über den Weltfrieden diskutieren den es niemals geben wird.


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> wies mir geht naja magendarm grippe hab ich mir wohl eingefangen.... und dir n bissel besser?


wieder schlimmer weil wir hier infopost gehabt haben die ich auf die post schleppen musste und die haben die kisten so voll gestopft das schon 1 kiste alleine super schwer war


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

mhm und wie machen wir das auf der arbeit??

da kann man kein wow spielen held^^


----------



## Hanneh (23. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> weltfrieden ist im moment ein scheiss thema
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja du kannst ja deinen aggressiven part dazu beitragen, das thema is ja nicht "wie stelle ich den weltfrieden her" sondern einfach nur "weltfrieden" also könntest du ja beschreiben was du gegen den frieden tust mit deiner aggression ;-)))


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wieder schlimmer weil wir hier infopost gehabt haben die ich auf die post schleppen musste und die haben die kisten so voll gestopft das schon 1 kiste alleine super schwer war




mhm 2x laufen?


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Hanneh schrieb:


> naja du kannst ja deinen aggressiven part dazu beitragen, das thema is ja nicht "wie stelle ich den weltfrieden her" sondern einfach nur "weltfrieden" also könntest du ja beschreiben was du gegen den frieden tust mit deiner aggression ;-)))



blödes thema -.-


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Ritzen ftw?
> 
> Sport ist auch eine Alternative, dann biste wieder ganz ruhig und friedlich und kannst über den Weltfrieden diskutieren den es niemals geben wird.


toll ich muss nur eine person los werden dann gehts auch besser


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

Hmm nich schön lassen wir mald iese dummen themen beiseite wie^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Ritzen ftw?
> 
> Sport ist auch eine Alternative, dann biste wieder ganz ruhig und friedlich und kannst über den Weltfrieden diskutieren den es niemals geben wird.




scheis vorshclag mti dem ritzen -.-


----------



## Steno86 (23. Juli 2008)

is klar, auf arbeit is das echt ein wenig schlecht, gott bin ich froh das ich 3 wochen urlaub hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber kommt ja bei euch sicher auch noch und vielleicht habt ihr dann auch besseres wetter

Edit: ritzen? sorry will keinen angreifen aber ich finde das ist schwachsinn und hat im wow forum ja nich wirklich viel zu suchen... seid mir nich bös...^^


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm 2x laufen?


ich bin mit jeder kiste extra gelaufen aber wie gesagt da war eine kiste allein schon schwer hab auch gefragt ob die ein wenig doof sind die kisten so voll zu stopfen


----------



## Ruven (23. Juli 2008)

Thema Vorschlag, wer von uns hat die besten chancen bei jenny und warum ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> toll ich muss nur eine person los werden dann gehts auch besser



denk nicht an diese person.... sag dir einfach das ist ein arsch der kann mich mal und denk an was anderes

zum beispiel wie sehr du die Telekom magst und wie intelligent man sien muss das zeug was sie dir shcicken mussten nahc schwarzwald zu schicken^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Thema Vorschlag, wer von uns hat die besten chancen bei jenny und warum !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ehm der Ruven warum? weil er der älteste unter uns ist so ^^


----------



## Slavery (23. Juli 2008)

morgen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2008)

*gähnt* wieso hat mich keiner geweckt 

hallo erstmal *schlafzimmerblick*

*rollläden runter lass und kleine Nachtischlampe am Schreibtisch anmach*

i mag heud ned arbeiten, öhm vorm wegfahren hab ich kurz gekuckt .... serverneustarts von 05 bis 07 und ich war heut schon online 

öhm thema des Tages ... wie wärs mit .... *stimmt ein lied an* Wann wirds mal wieder richtig Sommer, ein Sommer wie er früher einmal war....

das wetter is atm wieder mal unter aller kritik


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich bin mit jeder kiste extra gelaufen aber wie gesagt da war eine kiste allein schon schwer hab auch gefragt ob die ein wenig doof sind die kisten so voll zu stopfen



oke dan 3x laufen ... 

hättest jemand anders geshcickt -.-

wie geht eigendlich deinem rücken?? und der hand??


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

Tut mir leid hast so friedlich geschlafen wollt dich nich wecken


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

das wetter tz das nur in mitteleuropa so südeuropa und westeuropa haben die ziemlich heis


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

das wetter tz das nur in mitteleuropa so südeuropa und westeuropa haben die ziemlich heis


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

Wir hattens ja bis vor 2-3 tagen auch schön warm hier


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

naja wir haben sonne mal regen mal sonne und so aber nie wirklich heis die temeraturen steigen nie über 25 grad irgendwie


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

rücken tut zwar noch aua (war so gut wie weg bis gestern infopost kam) aber nicht so schlim wies mal war sitze ohne tabletten hier.
ich muss eh jeden morgen auf die post und die bank (ich bin die frau mit dem postfachschlüssel) und mittags hat momentan die post zu


----------



## Ruven (23. Juli 2008)

morgen slave...

Natsu du bist langweilig... Könnt ja auch sein das se auf junge steht!
Weisst ich bin langsam alt es kommt nimmer so leicht aus der Hüfte und mit der Puste hab ichs au nimmer so


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

laut wetterbericht soll es heir am wochenende shcon wieder regnen am freitag hoch bis ca 28 grad am samstag regen -.-


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> rücken tut zwar noch aua (war so gut wie weg bis gestern infopost kam) aber nicht so schlim wies mal war sitze ohne tabletten hier.
> ich muss eh jeden morgen auf die post und die bank (ich bin die frau mit dem postfachschlüssel) und mittags hat momentan die post zu



kann das nicht jemand anders machen wo keine rückenschmerzen aht??? -.-


@ Ruven nimm Viagra....

und sie wohnt halt zu weit weg

ach ja und ich stehe net auf ältere so thema geklärt also eigendlich^^

and de winner is RUVEN


----------



## Slavery (23. Juli 2008)

Hey Ruvii!


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> morgen slave...
> 
> Natsu du bist langweilig... Könnt ja auch sein das se auf junge steht!
> Weisst ich bin langsam alt es kommt nimmer so leicht aus der Hüfte und mit der Puste hab ichs au nimmer so


mein freund ist 26


----------



## SOS5 (23. Juli 2008)

ich meld mich zwar was spät aber das is nix besonderes schon bei den anmerkungen links an der seite kann man sehen das es nur wartungsarbeiten sind^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

so Ruven du hast falsch gelegen meinen berechnungen zufolge ist Jenny ehm ehm 23 oder 24


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

Fang ma jet schon wieder mit den altersunterschieden an


----------



## Ruven (23. Juli 2008)

Mein Gott seht ihr das alles ernst...
lassen wir das mim Spass...
SLAVE ? Gogo Mittwinken! Bisher läuft zwar noch nix aber ich hab immer noch ne Gildensatzung inner Tasche!


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> so Ruven du hast falsch gelegen meinen berechnungen zufolge ist Jenny ehm ehm 23 oder 24


ich bin 24


----------



## xemmit14 (23. Juli 2008)

Mahlzeit leute.... boah ich hab sooooooooo einen kater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin schon seit sonntag auf lan machen noch bis samstag muhaha ud ich habs endlich geschafft als Enhancer schaman s4 kopf raiting muhaha!


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich bin 24



naja weis ja dein geburtstag net 


@ Ruven spass echt?? ich dachte du meinst alles tot ernst^^

wie ist das jetzt hast jetzt wirklich aufgehört mit dme pala?


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2008)

hallo Jenny *freudig wink* na magst ne massage, kaffee dazu und solll ich die arbeit für dich erledigen *sich anbieder* :-) nur spaß 

öhm ich erinner mich wage aber vor 1 oder 2 wochen hiess es doch das Rufen uns verlassen hat .... oder war das wer anders *kopfkratz*

Naja Wetter bei uns is irgenwo zwischen schlecht bis besch....eiden ... wart grad noch drauf das es zu schneien beginnt *brrrr is mir kalt*

am meisten nervt mich die tatsache das bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen mein kaffee immer so schnell kalt wird *hmpf*


----------



## Pitysplash (23. Juli 2008)

xemmit14 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit leute.... boah ich hab sooooooooo einen kater
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nice GZ!

Ach ja *träum* eine Woche lang auf ner LAN WoW zocken...Wie gern würd ich das auch tun...
Aber diese Arbeit >.<


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja weis ja dein geburtstag net
> 
> 
> @ Ruven spass echt?? ich dachte du meinst alles tot ernst^^
> ...


steht im profil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitysplash (23. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> öhm ich erinner mich wage aber vor 1 oder 2 wochen hiess es doch das Rufen uns verlassen hat .... oder war das wer anders *kopfkratz*


War das nicht Riane?


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

muss weg bis nachher


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

ne Ruven WOLLTE raus aber er konnte Jenny nicht wiederstehen und nach paar tagen ohne mich naja ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ups mal shcauen geh^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> muss weg bis nachher




bis gleich pass auf dich auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yasei (23. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> so gibts nen thema vorschlag?^^



Guten Morgen =)

Wie wäre es mit den Vor- und Nachteilen der Implementation doppelt inversiver, redundant gekoppelter Helixspulen in die Coreswitches der Backboneinfrastruktur aller großen deutschen ISPs? Alternativ würde ich auch meine Haarfarbe (Dunkelblond) zur Diskussion stellen.

Letzteres wäre zu bevorzugen, da ich nicht weiss was das erste bedeuten soll.


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2008)

bringst uns was mit? :-)


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

natsumee macht ja so besorgt ich stell mal n kaffee für alle hin hmm^^


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2008)

Yasei schrieb:


> Implementation doppelt inversiver, redundant gekoppelter Helixspulen in die Coreswitches der Backboneinfrastruktur aller großen deutschen ISPs?




find nix im wikipedia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also .... dunkelblond .... 

öhm wie oft ist euch eigentlich schon passiert das ihr euch dachtet ... farbe paßt zum IQ? in bezug auf blond .... hab da so ein paar Fälle in den benachbarten Büroräumen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (23. Juli 2008)

Ach..jetzt fällt es mir wieder ein... es ist ja Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na welche geistreichen Themen sind heute fällig um auseinander genommen zu werden? ;D



Silmarilli schrieb:


> ... farbe paßt zum IQ? in bezug auf blond ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

mhm hallo xely 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gute frage hoffe du ahst heute net schonwieder so viel zu tun

@ whity was???

@ yasei bsit ne frau oder warum meinst das jetzt mit dunkelblond?


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ach..jetzt fällt es mir wieder ein... es ist ja Mittwoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




go xely go xely mahc ihn platt go dmg go dmg^^


----------



## Yasei (23. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> öhm wie oft ist euch eigentlich schon passiert das ihr euch dachtet ... farbe paßt zum IQ? in bezug auf blond .... hab da so ein paar Fälle in den benachbarten Büroräumen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da brauch ich nur über meinen Monitor der Kollegin gegenüber ins gesicht zu schaun. Das passt wie die Faust auf's Auge... Wenn die mit Kunden telefoniert - omg... Kennt ihr das Phänomen des Fremdschämens?


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Yasei schrieb:


> Da brauch ich nur über meinen Monitor der Kollegin gegenüber ins gesicht zu schaun. Das passt wie die Faust auf's Auge... Wenn die mit Kunden telefoniert - omg... Kennt ihr das Phänomen des Fremdschämens?



ehm nein^^


----------



## Ruven (23. Juli 2008)

Na Xely maus wo er recht hat hat er recht....
Btw lieg ich eigentlich immer noch falsch oder kam ich gestern der Sache näher?


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Na Xely maus wo er recht hat hat er recht....
> Btw lieg ich eigentlich immer noch falsch oder kam ich gestern der Sache näher?



purzelt da einfahc abundzu rein und beachtet meine beträge net mal -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2008)

Yasei schrieb:


> Da brauch ich nur über meinen Monitor der Kollegin gegenüber ins gesicht zu schaun. Das passt wie die Faust auf's Auge... Wenn die mit Kunden telefoniert - omg... Kennt ihr das Phänomen des Fremdschämens?




oooohhh ja .... man glaubt nicht das es das gibt bis man unter den betroffenen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2008)

wobei das nicht oder nicht nur die blonden betrifft


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

alles langsam poster hier tz 

jenny sol wieder her


----------



## Yasei (23. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ehm nein^^



Dann mal eine kurze Erklärung: Du siehst wie jemand anders etwas peinliches macht und schämst dich für ihn. Bin eigentlich ein Mensch der jeden Scheiss mitmacht ohne rot zu werden. aber es gibt Situationen da schäme ich mich für das Verhalten anderer. 

Beispiel "Vorrunden bei Castingshows": Einige Kandidaten singen so schlecht (und halten sich für - um mal im WoW kontext zu bleiben - für 1337 RoxXx0R). Das ist mir dann teilweise so peinlich, dass ich auf einen anderen Sender schalte. Obwohl ich die Person nciht kenne und nichts mit ihr am Hut habe.


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2008)

und mir fällt auf ... wenn zwar mittwoch aber server nicht down dann geht hier nix weiter weil dann nur leutz hier sind die auf arbeit sitzen, schreib sogar schon einhändig damit ich meinen kaffee nich aus der hand geben muss :-)


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Yasei schrieb:


> Dann mal eine kurze Erklärung: Du siehst wie jemand anders etwas peinliches macht und schämst dich für ihn. Bin eigentlich ein Mensch der jeden Scheiss mitmacht ohne rot zu werden. aber es gibt Situationen da schäme ich mich für das Verhalten anderer.
> 
> Beispiel "Vorrunden bei Castingshows": Einige Kandidaten singen so schlecht (und halten sich für - um mal im WoW kontext zu bleiben - für 1337 RoxXx0R). Das ist mir dann teilweise so peinlich, dass ich auf einen anderen Sender schalte. Obwohl ich die Person nciht kenne und nichts mit ihr am Hut habe.




aso oke^^

das wort wird glaub in der schweiz net so gerbaucht^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> und mir fällt auf ... wenn zwar mittwoch aber server nicht down dann geht hier nix weiter weil dann nur leutz hier sind die auf arbeit sitzen, schreib sogar schon einhändig damit ich meinen kaffee nich aus der hand geben muss :-)



naja hier ist de rienzige ort wo man ruhe hat^^ einfach den ganzen tag nur den thread offen zu haben immer f5 drücken nach ner zeit und die zeit geht shcnel vorbei^^


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2008)

Yasei schrieb:


> Beispiel "Vorrunden bei Castingshows": Einige Kandidaten singen so schlecht (und halten sich für - um mal im WoW kontext zu bleiben - für 1337 RoxXx0R). Das ist mir dann teilweise so peinlich, dass ich auf einen anderen Sender schalte. Obwohl ich die Person nciht kenne und nichts mit ihr am Hut habe.



das mach ich sogar teilweise in peinlichen situationen in normalen spielfilmen .... soll zwar lustig sein aber ich halt das nicht aus wenn sich jemand so erniedrigt oder selbst geistig so disqualifiziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2008)

jo natsu aber wenn ich letzte woche her nehme ... 2 minuten nicht gekuckt ... F5 gedrückt und schwuuuups waren drei seiten mehr da ... man kam teilweise mit dem "hinterher-lesen" nicht nach


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> jo natsu aber wenn ich letzte woche her nehme ... 2 minuten nicht gekuckt ... F5 gedrückt und schwuuuups waren drei seiten mehr da ... man kam teilweise mit dem "hinterher-lesen" nicht nach



ja ist klar wen da dan so um die 20 leute schriebe und sagen wir 1 post alle 30 sek ? 2 seite pro min^^


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2008)

ich will ja nicht als spamer dastehen ...schreibt mal mehr 

mir is langweilig und sonst muss ich noch was arbeiten *würgt*


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Ruven Xely was mit euch los? 

withy???


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

jo geht mir sauber zu schnell komm heut nich hinterher bei den posts hi xely und wer sonst so kam zwischen meinen letzten^^


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

wieder da


----------



## Maurolotschi (23. Juli 2008)

Auch mal schönen guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

wb! *freu* XD


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2008)

dad meint ich ja .... viel zu wenig arbeitendes WoW-Folks hier .... wenn ich so die seite 761 dieses Threads betrachte kommt mir die überlegung obs eigentlich in Freds ne obergrenze an seiten gibt *schulterzuckt*

ich glaub ich hör heut früher auf ... tote hose auf arbeit da kann ich auch zuhause die letzten fünf marken farmen gehen die mein heilschamaninchen noch braucht *hüpfklatschhüpfklatsch*


----------



## Maurolotschi (23. Juli 2008)

jo dann schon mal GZ zum neuen item 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei uns läuft auch fast nix, alle kunden haben betriebsferien wie's aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> jo geht mir sauber zu schnell komm heut nich hinterher bei den posts hi xely und wer sonst so kam zwischen meinen letzten^^







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 taaaaaaagwaaaaache *schüttelt Whity*

wb Jenny 

und n gudn morgääähn an Maurolotschi


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

Mein gott bei uns gehts zu daten von bewohnern aktuallisieren sommerfest fürs wochenende vorbereiten (obwohl die hälfte eh nix mitkriegt *hust*) nein nein nein böse gedanken


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2008)

öhm maurolotschi sag mal ... weil ich grad seh das du vom Kult der Verdammten kommst, war am öhm freitag oder so in nem rnd-za-raid und die die eröffnet haben meinten das das bei euch auf horde seite schneller geht mit leute finden ... stümmt das?
ham so ca. ne stunde gebraucht bis mal alle 7 sachen bei sammen hatten dafür hats nur 2,5 stunden oder so gedauert ....


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Mein gott bei uns gehts zu daten von bewohnern aktuallisieren sommerfest fürs wochenende vorbereiten (obwohl die hälfte eh nix mitkriegt *hust*) nein nein nein böse gedanken


sowas ist doch toll da hat man irgentwo auch ein wenig zeit


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

wb jenny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

Ach vor 3 wochen als ich hier was wars entspannter heut bin ich nur so am hin und her rennen zwischen ordner kopierer pc und toilette (fällt sowieso aus wen se alle meine magendarm kriegen hrhrhr)


----------



## Xelyna (23. Juli 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Auch mal schönen guten Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sig ist zu groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (23. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> öhm maurolotschi sag mal ... weil ich grad seh das du vom Kult der Verdammten kommst, war am öhm freitag oder so in nem rnd-za-raid und die die eröffnet haben meinten das das bei euch auf horde seite schneller geht mit leute finden ... stümmt das?
> ham so ca. ne stunde gebraucht bis mal alle 7 sachen bei sammen hatten dafür hats nur 2,5 stunden oder so gedauert ....


Schneller eine gruppe zu finden stimmt, besonders am weekend hangen da regelmässig 15-20 leute im SNG rum... aber das mit den danach anstehenden runs ist so ne sache für sich... ich war z.b. letzten sonntag-abend drin, 7 leute aus einer gilde und 3 randoms (ich war einer der 3^^). fazit: um 9 uhr abends wurde die gruppe eröffnet, um 9:30 waren wir startklar, um 1:30 uhr morgens haben wir aufgehört
--> 3 bosse gelegt und 60g repkosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



no comment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Mein gott bei uns gehts zu daten von bewohnern aktuallisieren sommerfest fürs wochenende vorbereiten (obwohl die hälfte eh nix mitkriegt *hust*) nein nein nein böse gedanken




öhm daten aktualisieren ? ändert sich in dem alter wirklich noch soooo viel ? Aktionen in Altenheimen find ich an sich ne gute idee da den leutz dort sowieso meist ziemlich langweilig ist a. selten besuch b. wenig zu tun c. auf solche Feste oder ähnliches freuen sich die die es noch aktiv mitbekommen meist schon n monat im vorhinein 

mene Mudda arbeitet auch in einem Alten- und Pflegeheim und von daher kenn ich das alles ein bischen.


----------



## Maurolotschi (23. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Sig ist zu groß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wart du nur bis ich 6 lvl70er habe, dann hau ich die alle untereinander in die signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ne sorry, muss noch ein wenig dran basteln, dass beide sig nebeneinander passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (23. Juli 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> wart du nur bis ich 6 lvl70er habe, dann hau ich die alle untereinander in die signatur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich könnt auch meine ganzen Chars stappeln, dann komm ich min. auf eine ganze Forumsseite ;D


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

Bin mal zeug laminieren und so bis später


----------



## Scrätcher (23. Juli 2008)

Moin moin! 

Server sind NICHT down! Hab heute morgen noch gezockt! Ist das nicht toll? Xely? Zu wissen das er läuft während du arbeiten bist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*indieRundewinkt*


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

WoW is momentan eh nich so mein thema (noch ganz unentschlossen ob aufhören oder weitermachen *seufz* (redet auf mich ein wen ich wieder da bin deswegen nich früher^^))


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

ui ein lebenszeichen von xely...^^

morgen scrätcher

jenny noch da?


----------



## Maurolotschi (23. Juli 2008)

so, signature fix'd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> WoW is momentan eh nich so mein thema (noch ganz unentschlossen ob aufhören oder weitermachen *seufz* (redet auf mich ein wen ich wieder da bin deswegen nich früher^^))




ach ja hab mal deine siglink angeschaut omg KATZEN SIND Böse nieder mit den wegen denen gibt tote -.-


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2008)

wie kann man eigentlich bzw. woher kann man eigentlich seine chars irgendwie als singnatur so dingens na da dingens blub

hab letztens für die jetzige signatur schon ne halbe stunde gebraucht bis gefunden , foren sind irgendwie neuland für mich 

öhm ja das wäre lustig alle chars in der Signatur *finger abzähl* is das viel soviel zu haben wie maurolotschi gerne hätte?


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

ja bin noch da


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

hast viel zu tun jenny ? vorhin ahst dohc noch geschrieben wir posten zu langsam

wegen sig ich deke xely hat übertrieben max anzahl chars dinge rda sind 4 

2x2  also 2 reihen a 2 dinger^^

aber lohnen tut sich das net 1-2 reichen volkommen


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

nee es geht


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2008)

in dem falle dann meine schamanin, priesterin, druidin, .... unschlüssig vielleicht mein derzeitiges 67er nesthäckchen ne Schurkin

öhm maurolotschi ... naja dauerte wie gesagt ne stunde dafür war dann die hälfte aus nem Raid die gerade in Sunwell feierabend gemacht haben dabei :-) war mein erstes mal in ZA mit nem Deff-Pala *träum* gottchen war der gut , nix gegen jegliche andere Tankklasse wie Schurke oder hexer :-) aber in ZA bringt so n Prot-Pala viel (leider)


----------



## Maurolotschi (23. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> wie kann man eigentlich bzw. woher kann man eigentlich seine chars irgendwie als singnatur so dingens na da dingens blub
> 
> hab letztens für die jetzige signatur schon ne halbe stunde gebraucht bis gefunden , foren sind irgendwie neuland für mich
> 
> öhm ja das wäre lustig alle chars in der Signatur *finger abzähl* is das viel soviel zu haben wie maurolotschi gerne hätte?


da musst du in die Einstellungen von deinem Profil, dort hat's im Menü unter "Persönliches Profil" die Option "Signatur bearbeiten", dort kannst du dir eine Sig erstellen^^


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2008)

*trommelt ungeduldig mit den fingern aufn Tisch* wo bleibt whity .... will ihn davon überzeugen das 2-d-packman viel besser is als WoW und das ich für ihn gerne sein account "entsorge" :-) just a joke ... omfg ich glaub ich werd munter


----------



## Maurolotschi (23. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> öhm maurolotschi ... naja dauerte wie gesagt ne stunde dafür war dann die hälfte aus nem Raid die gerade in Sunwell feierabend gemacht haben dabei :-) war mein erstes mal in ZA mit nem Deff-Pala *träum* gottchen war der gut , nix gegen jegliche andere Tankklasse wie Schurke oder hexer :-) aber in ZA bringt so n Prot-Pala viel (leider)


du glücklicher *eifersüchtig ist* ;-)

naja, wenn wir's gildenintern machen, haben machen wir normalerweise die ersten 2 kisten im timerun, den rest einfach normal... so ungefähr 3h für einen clearrun haben schon...


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2008)

jo maurolotschi aber woher bekomm ich so lustig bunte bildchen mit meinen avataren drinne?


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> du glücklicher *eifersüchtig ist* ;-)
> 
> naja, wenn wir's gildenintern machen, haben machen wir normalerweise die ersten 2 kisten im timerun, den rest einfach normal... so ungefähr 3h für einen clearrun haben schon...




? welche Gilde? Sabber und Rotz? ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2008)

IHR SEIT ZUUUUU LAAAANGSAM


----------



## Scrätcher (23. Juli 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/pic_view.php?uid=6336...;it=bfd_artikel

das ist mal ein Hammer oder?

Ich würd mich totlachen wenn es ein Motorrad als Mount gibt!^^ Am besten als Zweisitzer! *g*

Todesritter kriegen folgende Abänderung:

- in schwarz
- knattert und knallt
- Todenschädel auf dem Lenkrad
- wenn man auf die Hupe drückt kommt ein Schrei

für Paladine

- in rosa
- es schnurrt wie ne Katze
- mit ner winkenden Barbie auf dem Lenkrad
- wenn man auf die Hupe drückt kommt ein lauwarmes "tuht tuhhhhht"

muahaha


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

klick mal auf mein bildchen da kriegst nen link weiter musst dan selber suchen^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/pic_view.php?uid=6336...;it=bfd_artikel
> 
> das ist mal ein Hammer oder?
> 
> ...




naja finde es nur interessant weil es für 2 personen wäre ansonst der totale schrott


----------



## .Côco (23. Juli 2008)

Morgen ihrs

/winken

*kaffee hinstell für alle*


----------



## Xelyna (23. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wegen sig ich deke xely hat übertrieben max anzahl chars dinge rda sind 4


In einer Sig oder meinst du meine Chars? 
Falls letzteres:
Ich twinke auf vier verschiedenen Servern und muss auf den Todeskrallen für den DK einen Char opfern, weil kein Platz mehr ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Apropos DK ich weiß jetzt endlich welche Rasse ich auf Hordenseite nehm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (23. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja finde es nur interessant weil es für 2 personen wäre ansonst der totale schrott



Wie soll ich denn das verstehen? Dir fehlt heute morgen eindeutig Humor.......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (23. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> jo maurolotschi aber woher bekomm ich so lustig bunte bildchen mit meinen avataren drinne?


- BLASC downloaden  und installieren
- WoW starten
- mit deinem Char, von dem du ne Sig willst, einloggen
- Jetzt sollte in deinem mybuffed-Profil dein char aufgeführt sein (kann unter umständen eine weile dauern, bis das aktualisiert ist), du kannst dann den char anschauen (Equip, Ruf, Rezepte, usw) und dort auch dein Avatar erstellen (Hintergrund ist schon da als Muster, deine Daten (Charname, Gilde, usw) werden dann automatisch darauf eingeblendet.


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  michse sehen rot ... war schon lange nimmer im arsenal unterwegs aber jetzt wollt ich doch mal nachkucken ... aus langeweile weil ja hier nix geht :-) wo ich was wie noch an meiner Heil-Schamanin besser machen kann bzw. wo ich noch sachen bekomm die ich brauchen kann in bezug auf bosse die wir töten .... raiden gerade t5 content und .. AAAAGGGROOOOO 

kennt ihr das gefühl wenn ihr nen Char erstellt und euch SELBST einen namen AUSDENKT dann hat man eigentlich immer so das gefühl das der avatar etwas besonderes ist weil der name ja mehr oder weniger einzigartig ist 

war er bei meiner Schamanin auch 

und nu


grrrrr knurrr gibts den namen schon sechs mal im Arsenal ..... *fassungslos is* wie geht sowas ... woher wissen die leute das es diesen namen gibt ? oder gibts das das sich jemand den selben namen ausdenkt wie ich ?? Oo


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

naja ist doch für 2 personen das mount?? eigneldich vom prinzip her nicht shclecht aber als motorrad fidn ich es shceise

@xely ne meinte weil du ihm gesagt hast siene sig sei zu gross^^

guten morgen coco 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
na wie gehts?


----------



## Scrätcher (23. Juli 2008)

Glyph of the Penguin (gering):
Verleiht einer geringe Glyphe die Macht, mit dem Zauber Verwandlung Gegner in Pinguine zu verwandeln

Kommt wahrscheinlich mit dem neuen Beruf Schriftgelehrter!

Da müßte eure Gang doch jetzt abfeiern oder? Ihr könnt bald jeden Mob in eure Pingu-Gang assimlieren....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (23. Juli 2008)

tja, meinen schönen namen gibt's auch schon unzählige male... und das lustige ist, sehr viele davon sind auch druiden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (23. Juli 2008)

jo das mit den pinguinen wird lustig, ich nehm dann nur noch magier mit in die instanzen, dann gibt es nur noch gepinguinte mobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (23. Juli 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> jo das mit den pinguinen wird lustig, ich nehm dann nur noch magier mit in die instanzen, dann gibt es nur noch gepinguinte mobs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nimm einen Schriftgelehrten und 3 Mages mit! Dann kannste einen Pinguin, ein Schaf, ne Schildkröte und ein Schwein machen...


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

mhm dan wird es zeit meinen mage auf 70 zu bringen das wird lustig was macht der den für ein geräusch?^^


----------



## Xelyna (23. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> grrrrr knurrr gibts den namen schon sechs mal im Arsenal ..... *fassungslos is* wie geht sowas ... woher wissen die leute das es diesen namen gibt ? oder gibts das das sich jemand den selben namen ausdenkt wie ich ?? Oo


Meinen Priest gibts danke Accent nur einmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2008)

an sich kann ich mir motorad schon vorstellen .... gibt ja auch hubschraubääär ok in einer etwas vereinfachten Form aber trotzdem, wer weiss was den Ingenieuren noch alles "einfällt", in Tanaris steht ein Goblin, der für die Huhn-Begleitquest glaub ich war das .... der sagt dir das du bitte auf das huhn aufpassen sollst damit er derweilen damit online gehen kann oder so .... paßt ja nu auch nicht unbedingt .... da hab ich sogar noch dad quest gefunden
http://wow.buffed.de/?q=648

also ich trau blizz motoräder zu *schulterzuckt* lustig wärs wirklich nur wenn ma beifahrer mitnehmen könnt .... die alternative anstatt sich bei irgendwem in ner Polonesse anzuhängen .... ey ich muss afk , darf ich derweil bei dir mitfahren? ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (23. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm dan wird es zeit meinen mage auf 70 zu bringen das wird lustig was macht der den für ein geräusch?^^



Ich weiß nicht ob der Pingu nur für Priester ist! Ich habs nur flüchtig gelesen in dem Buffedbeitrag über den Beruf Schriftgelehrter!

Vielleicht kann ich ja sogar als Krieger Pingus machen.... und dann abschlachten....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (23. Juli 2008)

<--- will einen privatjet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob der Pingu nur für Priester ist! Ich habs nur flüchtig gelesen in dem Buffedbeitrag über den Beruf Schriftgelehrter!
> 
> Vielleicht kann ich ja sogar als Krieger Pingus machen.... und dann abschlachten....
> 
> ...



ja ne wen das was von sheep steht halt dan muss das wol nen mage sein -.-


----------



## Maurolotschi (23. Juli 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob der Pingu nur für Priester ist! Ich habs nur flüchtig gelesen in dem Buffedbeitrag über den Beruf Schriftgelehrter!
> 
> Vielleicht kann ich ja sogar als Krieger Pingus machen.... und dann abschlachten....
> 
> ...





> Glyph of the Penguin (gering):
> Verleiht einer geringe Glyphe die Macht, mit dem Zauber *Verwandlung* Gegner in Pinguine zu verwandeln


den zauber "Verwandlung" beherrschen nur magier, daher sollte auch nur ein magier imstande sein, gegner in pinguine zu verwandeln...


----------



## Scrätcher (23. Juli 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> den zauber "Verwandlung" beherrschen nur magier, daher sollte auch nur ein magier imstande sein, gegner in pinguine zu verwandeln...



Ihr könnt einem auch jede Hoffnung nehmen!!^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

ich tröume imemrnoch vone inem Pingu haustier mti der collectors edition hoffe komtm eine -.-


----------



## Maurolotschi (23. Juli 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ihr könnt einem auch jede Hoffnung nehmen!!^^


das ist mein ziel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

mhm hab mal auf paar internet seiten geschaut die haben überal wotlk release im oktober 08


----------



## Scrätcher (23. Juli 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> das ist mein ziel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und das von nem Tauren... ich dachte euer Lieblingshobby wäre auf ner grünen Wiese Blümchen pflücken oder einfach nur dort auf allen Vieren rumzulungern und zu grasen..... du fällst aus der Art!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> das ist mein ziel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was habt ihr den für nen gildennamen?


----------



## Maurolotschi (23. Juli 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Und das von nem Tauren... ich dachte euer Lieblingshobby wäre auf ner grünen Wiese Blümchen pflücken oder einfach nur dort auf allen Vieren rumzulungern und zu grasen..... du fällst aus der Art!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin ein Mutant! muahahahahaaaa
manchmal habe ich sogar einen inneren Trieb, der mich dazu zwingt, Baumkuschler in den Boden zu stampfen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (23. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> was habt ihr den für nen gildennamen?


Siehe Sig ;-)


----------



## Maurolotschi (23. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm hab mal auf paar internet seiten geschaut die haben überal wotlk release im oktober 08


einige sagen auf 31. september, andere auf mitte november... hauptsache es geht nicht mehr zu lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ideal wäre auf mitte oktober, dann hätte ich eine woche ferien und könnte so richtig rumfreaken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (23. Juli 2008)

he, kommt ihr nicht mehr nach mit antworten schreiben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knowing (23. Juli 2008)

Die Namensdiskussion find ich gut. Beim Main hab ich nicht darüber nachgedacht daher gibts den zig-mal. Meinen Twink den ich dann im Frühjahr oder so begonnen habe gab ich einen Namen der bis jetzt einzigartig ist und das, obwohl ich kein einziges Sonderzeichen oä verwendet habe^^


----------



## Stress0056 (23. Juli 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> einige sagen auf 31. september, andere auf mitte november... hauptsache es geht nicht mehr zu lange
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich Weiss wan woltk Kommt!!!!!!!!! Im November am 26 an Meinem Geburtstag ein Geschenk von Blizzard für mich^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XD


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2008)

mir wuast wenn das kommt sind mitm raid gerade im t5 content also von mir aus können "die" sich ruhig noch zeit lassen *flöt* außerdem bin ich immer noch unschlüssig welchen meiner chars ich ingi lernen soll... praktisch zum farmen wäre druide mit epic-flugform, praktisch vom praktisch sein halt wäre es für jägerin zwecks totstellen und rezz und so aber ein ingi muss her .... das ewige andere leute um manaeinspritzungen anjammern nervt mich 

was sagt ihr ... druide zum partikel-farmen oder jäger zum totstellen ohne farmen weil aldi-greif?


----------



## Xelyna (23. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Ich Weiss wan woltk Kommt!!!!!!!!! Im November am 26 an Meinem Geburtstag ein Geschenk von Blizzard für mich^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Stimmt gar nicht!
< hat da so ihre Quellen *aufs FirmenLogo schiel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Siehe Sig ;-)


ebendrum frag ich ja


----------



## Scrätcher (23. Juli 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Mutant! muahahahahaaaa
> manchmal habe ich sogar einen inneren Trieb, der mich dazu zwingt, Baumkuschler in den Boden zu stampfen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



.....sagt ein überdimensionaler Flohteppich der tagelang stinkt wenn er mal vom Regen überrascht wurde! HA!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Maurolotschi schrieb:


> einige sagen auf 31. september, andere auf mitte november... hauptsache es geht nicht mehr zu lange
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vonmiraus.. bis dahin dürfte sogar ich mit meinem Krieger mal Kara gemacht haben! ^   ^


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

bliz firmenlogo??


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2008)

Knowing schrieb:


> Die Namensdiskussion find ich gut. Beim Main hab ich nicht darüber nachgedacht daher gibts den zig-mal. Meinen Twink den ich dann im Frühjahr oder so begonnen habe gab ich einen Namen der bis jetzt einzigartig ist und das, obwohl ich kein einziges Sonderzeichen oä verwendet habe^^




hatte mir ne blödelfe angefangen als hexe mit dem namen Rasaja .... nu is daraus ne Draenai-Schamanin mit dem selbigen namen geworden .... wie gesagt name frei erfunden keine sonderzeichen oder ähnliches richtig schnukkelig sieht se aus. hat nen klingenden namen und in summe krieg ich für das "gesamtbild" sogar komplimente von wildfremden weils einfach zusammenpaßt da freut man sich einfach .... und dann seh ich wie jemand her geht und meine kreation kopiert :-( .... (mutmassung weil ich es nicht beweisen kann aber ich gehe mal davon aus)


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

naja das logo ist ja blau was sagt das schon aus fals das meinst^^

naja mir ist es egal wan es kommt


----------



## Xelyna (23. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja das logo ist ja blau was sagt das schon aus fals das meinst^^
> 
> naja mir ist es egal wan es kommt


Ne ich mein dass von meiner Arbeitsstelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (23. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ebendrum frag ich ja


Fungilde halt, bin ich erst seit kurzem dabei, ist wirklich toll dort --> keine kiddies, praktisch jeden abend gesprächsrunde per TS, gemeinsame inis und raids... auch ein wenig RP zwischendurch

wer auf den namen gekommen ist... *keine Ahnung hat* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (23. Juli 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> .....sagt ein überdimensionaler Flohteppich der tagelang stinkt wenn er mal vom Regen überrascht wurde! HA!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein... sagt ein narbenübersäter, kampferprobter, tollwütiger, schaumbedeckter, irrer,... Tauren-Druide  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ne ich mein dass von meiner Arbeitsstelle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und was steht da??


----------



## Xelyna (23. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und was steht da??


Der Name *kaputt lach*
Verwirr ich dich?^-^


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

mich ja xely


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und was steht da??



internet is 4 porn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mir is fad, erzählt mir wer ne geschichte oder so 

könnt mich jetzt um die signaturen kümmern aber irgendwie kA das hört sich nach arbeit an und der gehe ich heute auf leisen pfoten aus dem weg damit se mich nich findet *schnaarch* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2008)

mich auch .-(


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Der Name *kaputt lach*
> Verwirr ich dich?^-^




ich dachte es geht umRelease von wotlk nicht um ein firmenlogo


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

ich geh in 10 min essen


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

so mehr oder minder wieder da


----------



## YasoNRX (23. Juli 2008)

Jede Woche ändert sich das thema kann es sein ?^^


----------



## Xelyna (23. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich dachte es geht umRelease von wotlk nicht um ein firmenlogo


Nochmal langsam:
- ja es geht um den Release
- ich meinte ich hätte da so meine Quellen
- und kuck dann auf das Logo von meinem Ausbilungsbetrieb

-> verstanden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach egal lassen wir es einfach xD


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

mhm die quelle fängt beim logo an tztztz


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> Jede Woche ändert sich das thema kann es sein ?^^




sicher^^


----------



## YasoNRX (23. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sicher^^


Und worum gehts jetz es laufen drei themen nebeneinander welche ist am besten ?^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> Und worum gehts jetz es laufen drei themen nebeneinander welche ist am besten ?^^



3 themen??

watter ehm releas und pingu sheep??

naja ich fand letzte woch eden pornofilm thema besser^^


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

würd ich auch gern wissen will mir jetz nich die letzten zick seiten durchlesen


----------



## Ruven (23. Juli 2008)

Na ganz einfach WOTLK kommt dann wenn Xely mit der Ausbildung fertig iss...
Würde aber für normal Deutschland heissem 31.08.08... *grübel*
Hmmm OK war en evrsuch


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Na ganz einfach WOTLK kommt dann wenn Xely mit der Ausbildung fertig iss...
> Würde aber für normal Deutschland heissem 31.08.08... *grübel*
> Hmmm OK war en evrsuch



sie ist shcon am 31 fertig?^^

naja dan machen wirs so wen ich fertig bin kommt es raus also erst in 3 jahren^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

so bin mal essen ciao ciao bis in 20 min^^


----------



## Xelyna (23. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sie ist shcon am 31 fertig?^^


 
mööööp - Falsch!


----------



## YasoNRX (23. Juli 2008)

Egaljetz ich geh essen ^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (23. Juli 2008)

guten appetit allerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

jo von mir auch n guden (bei mir dauerts noch ne halbe stunden wohl)


----------



## Ruven (23. Juli 2008)

na ich hab vergessen das Xely innem Freistaat arbeitet in HInterbayertupfingen München iss sicher alles anders...
Fangen bei euch die Azubis nich zum 01.09 an und arbeiten bis 31.08. ???
Und wie wärs statt Nööp falsch mal zu sagen die ideee iss richtig...
Oder lieg ich wirklich ganz falsch?
Ach und btw... bist nicht diesesjahr fertig?


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2008)

also momentane themen sind pinguin-sheep und wotlk release, Xely und ihre Ausbildung zu .... kA und die beendigung selbiger
Namensgleichheiten trotz frei erfundener namen
Whity die Kuh überlegt mit WoW aufzuhören .... ja geh nur und spiel Pack-Man
dann hätten wir noch ... wie erstelle ich eine Signatur mit aktuellem Avatar-Link
und und und arbeiten is doof
mahlzeit allerseits, gudn Hunger wünsch ich


p.s. wo war was mit porno?


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

genau hat noch keiner versucht mich anzuspammen das ich nich aufhör hät ich nich erwartet XD


----------



## .Côco (23. Juli 2008)

Huhu Ruven^^

Re @ all....war grad in ner sau schnarchigen besprechung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (23. Juli 2008)

Webe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

wilkommen zurück^^ ich mag solche eigentlich so richtig geistreiche besprechungen^^


----------



## .Côco (23. Juli 2008)

Seid ihr alle geflüchtet vor mir?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (23. Juli 2008)

Oh man oh man!^^

Da ist man mal 10 min weg und ihr steht alle auf dem Schlauch!^^

Ich geb mal nen Tipp! Ich werd mein WotLK bei Xelys Ausbildungsbetrieb bestellen! Jetzt dürften so einige Nachttischlämpchen angehen!^^

Noch ne starke halbe Stunde und ich geh mal in der Mittagspause weiterleveln!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (23. Juli 2008)

COOOOOOOOOOOOCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO *freu*
komm her lass dich knuddeln süße =)
Wie gehts dir


----------



## Ruven (23. Juli 2008)

Xely bei AMazone oder son schmarrn arbeitet?


----------



## .Côco (23. Juli 2008)

XD Mir gehts prima^^  Ich hoffe dir auch?

Wir durften gestern erfreulicherweise in der zweiten ID schon Illidan besuchen gehen^^


----------



## .Côco (23. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Xely bei AMazone oder son schmarrn arbeitet?




Vermute ich auch gerade....oder bei bol, oder wie die alle heissen


----------



## Ruven (23. Juli 2008)

Hehe schön dann viel spass beim Tryn ich drück dir die Daumen das er liegt!
ach joa mir gehts so lala... aber iss nix üfrs Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenne Tipps brauchst weisst ja wo du sie bekommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

Internet? Bei kompetenten guides die bescheit wissen?


----------



## Maurolotschi (23. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> also momentane themen sind pinguin-sheep und wotlk release, Xely und ihre Ausbildung zu .... kA und die beendigung selbiger
> Namensgleichheiten trotz frei erfundener namen
> Whity die Kuh überlegt mit WoW aufzuhören .... ja geh nur und spiel Pack-Man
> dann hätten wir noch ... wie erstelle ich eine Signatur mit aktuellem Avatar-Link
> ...


ohje, diese themen wieder mal..
pingu-sheep: IMHO nur was für magier... leider
wotlk release: laut diverser stimmen zwischen 31. sept und irgendwann ende november...
Xely und ihre ausbildung: komisches ausbildungszeugs habt ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich schliesse am 31.7. meine ausbildung ab --> erster grosser lohn im August *freu*
namensgleichheiten: naja, ist bei bald 10mio spielern auch nicht einfach, einen einzigartigen namen zu haben, es sei denn, man versucht sich mit einem a )höchstabstrakten oder aber b) bis ins unerkenntliche mit sonderzeichen verunstalteten namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Whity die Kuh: Muhuuu oder Mimimi? oder "geh bitte nicht"? Gibt es eine Antwort? Wir wissen es nicht...
Arbeiten ist doof: Arbeiten, was ist das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Porno: jetzt wird's spannend *auch etwas darüber wissen will*

Ansonsten auch gutn Hunger *die letzten Minuten bis 12 uhr ungeduldig abzähl*


----------



## seymerbo (23. Juli 2008)

mhh mein servber is schon ewig da...

war eben ne runde tdm hero

zh hero 

dk hero

joa .... achja


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> genau hat noch keiner versucht mich anzuspammen das ich nich aufhör hät ich nich erwartet XD


HÖR NICHT AUF!!!



.Côco schrieb:


> Seid ihr alle geflüchtet vor mir?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein noch da bin heut aber überwiegend nur am lesen


----------



## .Côco (23. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Hehe schön dann viel spass beim Tryn ich drück dir die Daumen das er liegt!
> ach joa mir gehts so lala... aber iss nix üfrs Forum
> 
> 
> ...




Aber sicher du^^


Die Trys waren so schon recht nett, nur kriegen die tanks die Flammen noch nicht so in den Griff und werden recht fix
gegrillt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vote4 Phase1 von 100 - 0 % ^^

Aber heut is ja mittwoch, also erstmal neue Woche neues glück. Und diesmal bitte auch mit den Priestertokens drin. Letzte Woche war nur Jäger/Magier-Mist drinnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie läufts denn bei euch so?


----------



## YasoNRX (23. Juli 2008)

So wieder da, hab drad nicht viel gegessen, kann ich auch nicht weil ich in letzer zeit schlecht fühle hab gestern bis 18 uhr geschlafen und 2std wach dann wieder geschlafen bis 24 Uhr dann wach bis 3 uhr könnte nicht mehr schlafen, war etwas kalt und ich bin immer noch im Pyjama. 15 uhr so gehe ich friseur 4Cm haarlänge ist bissl zu lang bei mir ^^


----------



## Xelyna (23. Juli 2008)

seymerbo schrieb:


> mhh mein servber is schon ewig da...
> 
> war eben ne runde tdm hero
> 
> ...


Irgendwie entziehe ich diesem Post keine für mich bedeutende Aussage..


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

jenny spammt einer der wollt das ich in wow bleib yeaahh (sowieso wen niemand auf meinen acc bietet werd ich den weiterspielen anders evntl. neu anfangen (hät glaub sogar bei dem acc gewinn gemacht hinterher betrachtet vom geld her XD wen der so rausgeht wie ichs gern hät^^))


----------



## YasoNRX (23. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mir die hände verbrannt -.- eigentlich nicht aber es fühlt sich verdammt danach an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

also xely hat glaub noch paar jahre vor sich glaub so 1-3 jahre oder?^^
ach ja re


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die hände verbrannt -.- eigentlich nicht aber es fühlt sich verdammt danach an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dan ruble net so schnel -.-

anfänger...^^


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> jenny spammt einer der wollt das ich in wow bleib yeaahh (sowieso wen niemand auf meinen acc bietet werd ich den weiterspielen anders evntl. neu anfangen (hät glaub sogar bei dem acc gewinn gemacht hinterher betrachtet vom geld her XD wen der so rausgeht wie ichs gern hät^^))


bist du still sonst kommen gleich hunderte die schreinen "das ist verboten"


----------



## YasoNRX (23. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dan ruble net so schnel -.-
> 
> anfänger...^^


Lol beim Händewaschen ? Das wasser fühlt sich so an ob es direkt aus dem Kochtopf auf meine hand kommt


----------



## .Côco (23. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dan ruble net so schnel -.-
> 
> anfänger...^^



hahahahahhaaaa  *untermTischliegvorLachen*

Made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (23. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> bist du still sonst kommen gleich hunderte die schreinen "das ist verboten"




Und das Finanzamt kommt zum steuereintreiben XD


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> Lol beim Händewaschen ? Das wasser fühlt sich so an ob es direkt aus dem Kochtopf auf meine hand kommt



nicht beim händewaschen naja coco hat es verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YasoNRX (23. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nicht beim händewaschen naja coco hat es verstanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab das nicht getan was du dir in dem Moment beim lesen meines Post gedacht hast ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (23. Juli 2008)

hm.... ok! Wie gut das es den Buffedguide gibt! Dann kann ich gleich alle Quests nach Mecha mitnehmen! ^^

Ich sags euch! Dieses WE wird mein Tank 70ig!! *freu*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (23. Juli 2008)

Wir haben Kalegcos jo locker down gemacht und am WE standen wir an Brutallus und haben Spasßtrys unbuffed gemacht... auf 68% hatten wir ihn so... mal schaun ich geb uns 2 Wochen... bzw meiner alten Gilde...
Ich werd bis WOTLK ne Pause machen... zuviel gezockt die letzten 8 Monate... ich glaub ne Raidbeteiligung von 82% bei 5 Raidtagen + Farmen sagt alles


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nicht beim händewaschen naja coco hat es verstanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich habs auch verstanden und hab gelacht


----------



## Slavery (23. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Irgendwie entziehe ich diesem Post keine für mich bedeutende Aussage..




Xely 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er wollte sich doch nur mitteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er wartet auf ein Feedback, wie z.B. "WOW, du gehst Hero? Du bist ja stark!!" oder sowas in der Art 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er fühlt sich wahnsinnig cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass konnte ich der Aussage entziehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja, @demderdasgeschriebenhat, WOW, du gehst schon Hero? Du bist ja stark!!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> Ich hab das nicht getan was du dir in dem Moment beim lesen meines Post gedacht hast ^^



ach komm leugne es jetzt net am tztztz schäm dich ^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich habs auch verstanden und hab gelacht



juhuuuu jenny hat gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

party^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YasoNRX (23. Juli 2008)

NEIn^^ egal jetz ich geh raus hier bin müde


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Wir haben Kalegcos jo locker down gemacht und am WE standen wir an Brutallus und haben Spasßtrys unbuffed gemacht... auf 68% hatten wir ihn so... mal schaun ich geb uns 2 Wochen... bzw meiner alten Gilde...
> Ich werd bis WOTLK ne Pause machen... zuviel gezockt die letzten 8 Monate... ich glaub ne Raidbeteiligung von 82% bei 5 Raidtagen + Farmen sagt alles



meine gilde raidet 3x die woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also eigendlich ziemlich angenehm und hab ne raidbeteiligung von ca 70-80%


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> NEIn^^ egal jetz ich geh raus hier bin müde



naja kein wunder nachdem wie du da sicher abgegangen bsit....^^


----------



## YasoNRX (23. Juli 2008)

YasonRX schrieb:


> NEIn^^ egal jetz ich geh raus hier bin müde


 Ein selbstzitat wollte mal sehen ^^ Egal jetz guten Nacht oO


----------



## .Côco (23. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Wir haben Kalegcos jo locker down gemacht und am WE standen wir an Brutallus und haben Spasßtrys unbuffed gemacht... auf 68% hatten wir ihn so... mal schaun ich geb uns 2 Wochen... bzw meiner alten Gilde...
> Ich werd bis WOTLK ne Pause machen... zuviel gezockt die letzten 8 Monate... ich glaub ne Raidbeteiligung von 82% bei 5 Raidtagen + Farmen sagt alles



Da komm ich aber auch seit Januar ungefähr drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Atm hab ich ne beteiligung von 75% (tendenz steigend) allerdings klemm ich mir das farmen. da hab ich keine lust und keine zeit zu.

Naja...sunnwell werden wir wohl nicht mehr von innen sehen; aber das ist mir auch nicht so wichtig. Wie warscheinlich den meisten ist Illidan kaputtmachen mein ziel gewesen das jetzt in erreichbarer nähe ist und auch definitiv geschafft wird. Mit der Erweiterung sehen wir dann weiter....Ich brauch zum lvln immer schweine lange; kA ob ich den Anschluss schaffe etc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> juhuuuu jenny hat gelacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja ich komme so langsam mal auf andere gedanken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dank euch allen


----------



## Ruven (23. Juli 2008)

Naja ich wollte noch Kiljaeden sehen... was auch noch möglich ist mit der Gilde...
Naja werde ich bei In Harmony anfragen ob ich ihn mal für 5 min anschauen darf!


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

hehe schön das es besser wird


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dan ruble net so schnel -.-
> 
> anfänger...^^


made my day

öhm Whity ich hätt dich geflammed als dumme kuh .... übersieht der dad doch einfach grrrr

toll jetzt bin ich satt und möcht am liebsten vorm pc einpennen ... hmm.... kaffee die fünfte hol


----------



## Ruven (23. Juli 2008)

achso und solltest du in erwägung ziehen einen deathknight zu lvln wechsel ich zu dir auf server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann geht das mim lvln flott


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> achso und solltest du in erwägung ziehen einen deathknight zu lvln wechsel ich zu dir auf server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




spielt deine Frau kein wow??


----------



## Scrätcher (23. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> achso und solltest du in erwägung ziehen einen deathknight zu lvln wechsel ich zu dir auf server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt! Dafür sind sie gedacht! ^ ^ Wenn du jemand kennst der auf nem anderem Server ist, erstell dir dort nen DK! Dann mußte nicht mehr mit nem Lv1 Char rumkaspern!^^

Oh oh.. wenn das Beispiel Schule macht wirds doch ne Todesritterschwemme geben vorallem wenn grad mal wieder ein paar Server down sind!^^


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

mein freund hat sich gestern AoC gekauft
fand ich auch irgentwo witzig ich mit meinem harmlosen wow und der hat nur da rum gemetzelt


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

als dumme kuh geflamed des hat mich unglaublich hart getroffen naja du böses etwas du du


----------



## .Côco (23. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> achso und solltest du in erwägung ziehen einen deathknight zu lvln wechsel ich zu dir auf server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eigentlich wollte ich einer von denen sein die sich keinen erstellen. irgendwie reizt mich das nicht so arg und ich wollt schon gern meinen Priester und den Jäger auf 80 ziehen. Dann hab ich wohl erstmal genug davon wieder. Questen suckz


----------



## .Côco (23. Juli 2008)

Ich bin mal wieder was weg.....Pausenvertretung ruft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (23. Juli 2008)

So ich bin mal Leveln ähhh Essen bis später.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

man braucht doch für einen dk mindestens 1nen level 55 damit man einen kriegt oder nicht mehr???


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

ach natsumee sag nix bevors losgeht eine sagen auf gleichen server eine beliebig eine ein pro server andere ein pro acc ich blicks auch nimmer aber mir is es ja relativ XD


----------



## Ruven (23. Juli 2008)

Na wenn du wirklich so langsam bist dann hol ich dich ein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wieso ned... mein Pala bleibt auf Thrall, bin einer der letzten Urthraller was Palas auf dem Server betrifft...

Hmmm... meine Frau? wer iss das... Achso die die sich ausm Staub gemacht hat *rofl*


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

so geh jetzt mal eine rauchen bis dann



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

viel spass (X weiche dämon)


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

oh ehm oke sry... -.-


dk= 1x pro server wen mindestens 1 char 55 ist


beispiel:

gnome level 55 = gnome DK
UD level 55 = UD DK


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

FATALITY DOUBLE POST


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> so geh jetzt mal eine rauchen bis dann
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ey 1 reicht^^


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

Ne rasse kann man frei entscheiden aber ich hab keine laune darüber zu diskutieren zum einen können ses noch ändernw ie se lustig sind auserdem spiel ich ja imo nich (und nur jenny vermisst mich und zu der komm ich eh nich auf frostmourn ein horde chara wär hochverrat)


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ne rasse kann man frei entscheiden aber ich hab keine laune darüber zu diskutieren zum einen können ses noch ändernw ie se lustig sind auserdem spiel ich ja imo nich (und nur jenny vermisst mich und zu der komm ich eh nich auf frostmourn ein horde chara wär hochverrat)



kommt ihr beiden auf terrodar ich denke ich krieg jenny dazu das zu machen ^^

naja gut dan ist es frei wählbar aber bin 100% sicher das man nur 1 DK pro server haben darf


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> als dumme kuh geflamed des hat mich unglaublich hart getroffen naja du böses etwas du du



ey also ... ich hab dich auch pak-man spielen geschickt .... aber auf mich hört ja keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja Whity was soll ma rumflamen wenn du überlegst aufzuhören :-) is wie mit dem rauchen aufhören .... da muss es klick machen und man hört auf, wer überlegt ob er es vielleicht tun könnte wird derweilen bis er mit überlegen fertisch is weiter spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was ihn dann zu der überlegung bringt ob er nicht doch aufhören soll worüber er nachdenkt und derweilen weiterspielt 


ein teufelskreis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

tu es oder lass es btw. ich hab bis heute noch nichts gefunden was mich an wow stören könnte ganz einfach weil mich die story interessiert, es mein erstes online-rpg is , ich nicht immer überall und sowieso der beste sein muss was auch einiges an druck weg nimmt in punkto lvln, farmen, ruf farmen unsoweiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich bleibe bis se auf dem letzten Server die Glühbirnen rausdrehen, die NPC's in Rente schicken und die Mobs in Langzeitstreik gegangen sind wegen der miesen Bezahlung der letzten 10 Jahre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> kommt ihr beiden auf terrodar ich denke ich krieg jenny dazu das zu machen ^^
> 
> naja gut dan ist es frei wählbar aber bin 100% sicher das man nur 1 DK pro server haben darf



grundsätzlich is rasse frei wählbar bis auf pvp server da darf man nur rasse der eigenen fraktion wählen und man muss auf dem Server oder wars auf dem account nen 55er haben.


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> grundsätzlich is rasse frei wählbar bis auf pvp server da darf man nur rasse der eigenen fraktion wählen und man muss auf dem Server oder wars auf dem account nen 55er haben.



server


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

Wer sagt das ich wärend dem denken weiterspiel des teil steht doch schon im ebay^^ teilweise hab ich jetz nur sauber zu viel zeit über wo ich noch nich weis wohin ich die schieben soll 3 raid tage mit jeweils 4 stunden raid fallen schon mal so weg farmen alles drum und drann und jetz dann noch diese 6 wochen ferien (entweder ich brauch was zum zocken, ne freundin oder n paar neue leute die auch nix besser zu tun haben und weggehen (alle freunde könnens sich ja leisten inklusive freundin urlaub zu fahren ich kann ja weder des eine noch des andere *seufzt*)) naja ein bayern ferien ticket 6 wochen in bayern zug fahren wie ich lustig bin freiwillige vor wer will sich mir annehmenXD


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

ich net ...


----------



## Ruven (23. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> server



Boa fu bist dir sicher?
Naja dann trans ich halt meinen krieger wohin... auch wurscht...


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

Gut zu wissen sonst hät ich wohl angst bekommen und den drang was an mir zu ändern^^


----------



## Ruven (23. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wer sagt das ich wärend dem denken weiterspiel des teil steht doch schon im ebay^^ teilweise hab ich jetz nur sauber zu viel zeit über wo ich noch nich weis wohin ich die schieben soll 3 raid tage mit jeweils 4 stunden raid fallen schon mal so weg farmen alles drum und drann und jetz dann noch diese 6 wochen ferien (entweder ich brauch was zum zocken, ne freundin oder n paar neue leute die auch nix besser zu tun haben und weggehen (alle freunde könnens sich ja leisten inklusive freundin urlaub zu fahren ich kann ja weder des eine noch des andere *seufzt*)) naja ein bayern ferien ticket 6 wochen in bayern zug fahren wie ich lustig bin freiwillige vor wer will sich mir annehmenXD



Du armes armes kerlchen du, was kost denn dein account wollt noch en 4ten haben dann hast kohle fürn urlaub *rofl*


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2008)

hihi whity ok dann denkst du eben nicht *fg*

öhm aber ich muss ja sagen WoW is mein derzeit einziges richtiges hobby ... ich möcht auch nicht drüber nachdenken was ich mit der zeit machen würde ..... omfg ... ich würd glaub ich in die politik gehen ... dann hätt ich noch mehr zeit zum wow zocken aka däumchen drehen :-()

ich glaub ich geh jetzt dann heim .... zocken is lustiger als arbeiten 

naja aber echt ... überlegt mal ... wenn es wow nicht mehr gäbe ... was würdet ihr dann machen ? nicht jetzt kommen mit uuuh bin nicht süchtig ich hab RL 
nö aber man investiert doch automatisch einiges an zeit ... zumindest wenn man im 25er mitraiden tut, mit marken farm runs sind bei mir drei bis vier abende die woche verplant ... drei für Family 'n Friends 
hmm was hab ich früher gemacht .... mittwoch bis sonntag auf die piste, am wochenende sowieso permanent blau, sehr oft verpennt, viel zu viel getrunken, noch weniger geschlafen usw. hmm ich glaub da bleib ich lieber bei WoW 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

Bestehen den die freizeitaktivitäten auf dieser welt nur noch aus alkohol, sex und zocken


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

und ist auch billiger wow zu spielen^^

ich schau grad nach wegen dem dk


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Bestehen den die freizeitaktivitäten auf dieser welt nur noch aus alkohol, sex und zocken



punkt 2 find ich die besten danach zocken alkohol mag ich eh net


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> viel spass (X weiche dämon)


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Natsumee schrieb:


> ey 1 reicht^^


war nur 1


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

zum punkt 2 fehlt mir momentan das ach shit hier sind frauen im threat wie post ich des schön ähm uff lass ma des xD
alkohol ich auch nich im übermasse deswegen fällt des auch weg so zum großteil halt n wenig schon bissche ach eine geht schon noch^^
und 3 fehlt mir momentan das game für^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Wird man mehr als einen Todesritter haben können? Update 16.05.08 
Momentan ist geplant, dass man auf einem Account einen Todesritter pro Realm erstellen kann. 


blue post VANECK offizieles wow forum


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> war nur 1


1 zigarette^^ hast ja da so 3 dinger gemacht und hast du jetzt aber lange gebraucht ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Wird man mehr als einen Todesritter haben können? Update 16.05.08
> Momentan ist geplant, dass man auf einem Account einen Todesritter pro Realm erstellen kann.
> 
> 
> blue post VANECK offizieles wow forum


sprich man kann also mehrere haben


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

Kein vertrauen in unsere jenny? glaub ihr halt einfach oder is hier wer misstrauisch *sich umguck*


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> 1 zigarette^^ hast ja da so 3 dinger gemacht und hast du jetzt aber lange gebraucht ^^


wurde halt aufgehalten und hab mir noch kaffee geholt


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Kein vertrauen in unsere jenny? glaub ihr halt einfach oder is hier wer misstrauisch *sich umguck*



was ist mit jenny?


man kan pro Realm nur EINEN dk haben und man muss einen 55er char haben jedoch steht da nichts ob man es auf dem server haben muss oder allgemein auf dem acc mal weiter forschen


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wurde halt aufgehalten und hab mir noch kaffee geholt



aso


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

ehm noch jemand da???....


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

ich


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

mehr oder minder akten weiter aktualisieren einordnen etc. also wenig am pc


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich



juhu^^

na erzählt mal wa smir ist langweilig -.-


----------



## Ruven (23. Juli 2008)

also whity jenny iss sicher gut zu vögeln nur weil du mit vögeln noch keine erfahrung hast musst dich jetzt nicht gleich schämen...
Schaff dir en Wellensittich an und üb ein wenig dann klappt das auch mit der nachbarin oder so...

Wäre doch das hobby problem gelöst!


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> *zensiert*....
> 
> Wäre doch das hobby problem gelöst!



den post find ich jetzt scheise .... @ Ruven


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (23. Juli 2008)

ohje, sinkt das niveau weiter hier?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zeit für einen themawechsel finde ich...

z.b.: seid ihr schon mal beim zocken eingepennt (noch besser: während eines raids eingemützt?^^)
oder: wie lange dauerte eure längste WoW-Odysse (also wie viele h am stück habt ihr gespielt)?


btw: RE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

nich nur du^^ ich wollt nur nich mit falschen ausdrücken für beziehung frauen verachtent rüberkommen (was ich natürlich auch nicht bin alles andere xd)


----------



## Xelyna (23. Juli 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> z.b.: seid ihr schon mal beim zocken eingepennt (noch besser: während eines raids eingemützt?^^)


Nein aber einer aus meiner (ehemaligen) Gilde der im TS war und ins Mikro geschnarcht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (23. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du bist nich gut zu vögeln? noch nie ne Taube gefüttert oder enten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie ihr immer gleich alles sexitisch versteht *rofl*


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

ehm hab mal so 24-27 stunden durchgespielt hab nur AV gemacht (vor BC)

naja solche sachen sollte man doch net sagen sry -.-


----------



## Aremaron (23. Juli 2008)

ei schon 770 sieten^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Du bist nich gut zu vögeln? noch nie ne Taube gefüttert oder enten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dan schreib es nicht so das man es sexistisch versteht ....


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

Hmm mal kurz so naja 30 minuten in ner raid pause (sowas gehört verboten um 3 uhr in der früh ne pause zu machen da brauch ich nonstop aktion damit icih wachbleib^^)


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

Muss ich jetz so schwers mir fällt natsumee mal recht geben.....


----------



## Maurolotschi (23. Juli 2008)

mir ist das auch mal passiert, dass ich bei einer raidpause morgens um halb 2 eingepennt bin... nur dass ich nicht mehr verwacht bin ende pause, sondern friedlich bis am morgen geschlafen habe^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Muss ich jetz so schwers mir fällt natsumee mal recht geben.....


was heist hier dir fällts schwer -.-^^

ach ja 24 stunden durchgespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

kommt shcon schreibt doch mal jenny was ist viel zu tun oder gehts dir wieder schlechter?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



whity hör mal auf zu arbeiten sag deinem chef du machst es morgen....^^


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

bin eh schon 1/4 der zeit auf der toilette wegen magendarm....... und hab ja nix besser zu tun wie arbeitsverweigerung XD


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> bin eh schon 1/4 der zeit auf der toilette wegen magendarm....... und hab ja nix besser zu tun wie arbeitsverweigerung XD



genau...

hol dir einen riesen eimer mahc ein loch unter dem stuhl problem gelöst....


----------



## .Côco (23. Juli 2008)

huhu...bzw. re

Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Maurolotschi (23. Juli 2008)

*mitleid hat* wie holt man sich bei dem schönen wetter ne magendarm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (23. Juli 2008)

wb coco ;-)

nö nix interessantes zu melden, ausser ner kleinen rundfrage bezüglich längstem zocken am stück und schon mal eingepennt während zocken/raid^^


----------



## .Côco (23. Juli 2008)

beim zocken bin ich noch nie eingepennt....wüsst ich auch gar nicht wie das gehen soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings lange zocken ist bei mir auch wohl drin. So 24 Std. am stück und dann erstmal pennen bis mittag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Normal ist so 6 Std. täglich etwa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

hab viel zu tun


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hab viel zu tun






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> beim zocken bin ich noch nie eingepennt....wüsst ich auch gar nicht wie das gehen soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




tztztz süchtige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (23. Juli 2008)

wbw coco...
 nee hast nix verpasst meine wortspiele werden ja mal wieder als unlustig empfunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (23. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> tztztz süchtige
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mir machts spass und ich finds jetzt auch nich schlimm. Arbeiten geh ich ja auch noch nebenbei und hab ne eigene Wohnung wo ich alles geregelt bekomm. Also: wayne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ja ich gebs gern zu: ich bin definitv süchtig. Das spiel ist einfach zu geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (23. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> wbw coco...
> nee hast nix verpasst meine wortspiele werden ja mal wieder als unlustig empfunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wo? welche Wortspiele?


----------



## Ruven (23. Juli 2008)

wie man beim zocken einpennen kann versteh ich auch nicht...
headset auf entweder im ts oder musik und am wochenende 3 liter big pump nebem rechner und pizza service wie soll man da bitte einpennen, zur not gibts noch koffein tabletten *duck*


----------



## Xelyna (23. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hab viel zu tun


Ich auch -.-


----------



## Ruven (23. Juli 2008)

egal coco besser du guckst nich nach sonst meckerst mich auch noch an!

Gehöre auch definitiv zu den suchtis oder pros oder was auch immer...
Mit all meinen chars komm ich an die 350-400 Tage played und das seit eröffnung der 2ten Servergeneration (Thrall)...
Und ich war weder arbeitlos noch vernachlässige ich meine rl freunde !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

Ja irgendwan is es halt einfach so langweilig des raiden und dan ne pauses da passiert des einfach mein gott ihr seit männer oder nich ihr müsstet das doch wissen das man einpennt wen man sich nen abend irgend so ne schulze im fernsehn mit freundin anschaun muss da wird auch immer geredet aber irgendwan is einfach aus^^


----------



## .Côco (23. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> wie man beim zocken einpennen kann versteh ich auch nicht...
> headset auf entweder im ts oder musik und am wochenende 3 liter big pump nebem rechner und pizza service wie soll man da bitte einpennen, zur not gibts noch koffein tabletten *duck*



und wenn man dann wirklich schweine müde ist gehts ab ins bettchen. morgen ist ja auch immer noch ein tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Raid ist bei uns von 19 - 23 Uhr. In der zeit sollte man ja noch wachbleiben können. danach isses ja dann egal.

.----....----

Ich hab übrigens nachgelesen und finds lustig^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Mir machts spass und ich finds jetzt auch nich schlimm. Arbeiten geh ich ja auch noch nebenbei und hab ne eigene Wohnung wo ich alles geregelt bekomm. Also: wayne
> ...



war spass^^ spiel auch ca 4-6 stunden unter der woche


naja Ruven übertreibts langsam ... irgendwie naja


----------



## .Côco (23. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> egal coco besser du guckst nich nach sonst meckerst mich auch noch an!
> 
> Gehöre auch definitiv zu den suchtis oder pros oder was auch immer...
> Mit all meinen chars komm ich an die 350-400 Tage played und das seit eröffnung der 2ten Servergeneration (Thrall)...
> ...




Seh ich auch so...geht alles. Nur das man definitiv keine anderen Hobbys mehr nebenbei haben kann. Also Fussballverein wäre echt hart glaub ich nebenbei mit Training etc. als beispiel. Zumindest bei mir würde das überhaupt nicht mehr hinhaun zeitlich.


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> und wenn man dann wirklich schweine müde ist gehts ab ins bettchen. morgen ist ja auch immer noch ein tag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lustig wen diejenige personen die es betrifft gut drauf sind aber scheise wen diejenige personen nicht gut drauf sind sollte man berücksichtigen wen man es shcon weis -.-


----------



## Ruven (23. Juli 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> und wenn man dann wirklich schweine müde ist gehts ab ins bettchen. morgen ist ja auch immer noch ein tag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zumindest eine die mit meinem kranken geist was anfangen kann *knuddel*

Jo hab die selben Raidzeiten und alle 3 Tage ist danach noch ein ZA Bärchen Run! also nochmal ca 1,5h je nach dem wie sehr wir uns beeilen!
Ach und Naxx + BWL und so will man ja auch mal wieder sehen!


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

Ajo die spiellänge is ja kein sucht zeichen wen man was anderes vernachlässigt is ein sucht zeichen meiner meinung nach bzw. man überhaupt nich ohne könnte mal n paar tage ne woche oder so


----------



## Ruven (23. Juli 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so...geht alles. Nur das man definitiv keine anderen Hobbys mehr nebenbei haben kann. Also Fussballverein wäre echt hart glaub ich nebenbei mit Training etc. als beispiel. Zumindest bei mir würde das überhaupt nicht mehr hinhaun zeitlich.



Jo aber da ich immo eh kein sport machen darf...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (23. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lustig wen diejenige personen die es betrifft gut drauf sind aber scheise wen diejenige personen nicht gut drauf sind sollte man berücksichtigen wen man es shcon weis -.-



Boa natsu... du olle gnomen politesse ey   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

ne sry das regt mich grad voll auf -.-


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

ich blick momentan gar nimmer durch bin eh heut vollkommen neben der spur...


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ich blick momentan gar nimmer durch bin eh heut vollkommen neben der spur...



naja wen du soviel rauslässt irgendwan hast nichts mehr um deinen körper zu füttern....^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (23. Juli 2008)

Leute bleibt ruhig bitte! Jetzt hat der Tag so schön angefangen, da muss jetzt keiner versuchen, mit zweideutigen Sprüchen die gute Laune zu verderben. Keine weiteren Diskussionen mehr drüber, okey? Abtreten! *duck und weg*


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

*orden hinterherschmeis* kannst dich noch so ducken und noch so rennen ich treff dich trotzdem harharhar


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> *orden hinterherschmeis* kannst dich noch so ducken und noch so rennen ich treff dich trotzdem harharhar



ich sags deinem chef das du deine arbeit rumschmeist ....^^


----------



## Ruven (23. Juli 2008)

ey natsu... mach dich doch jetzt zum mädchen spass iss spass... 
mein gott...


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

nein tust du nich sonst sag ich deinem chef das du seine frau ermordert hast


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> nein tust du nich sonst sag ich deinem chef das du seine frau ermordert hast



wie wo was?? woher weist das -.-

wuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

ich sag ja schon nichts mehr ....^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> ey natsu... mach dich doch jetzt zum mädchen spass iss spass...
> mein gott...



wer ist dein Gott?^^


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> nein tust du nich sonst sag ich deinem chef das du seine frau ermordert hast


?


----------



## hunter2701 (23. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> nein tust du nich sonst sag ich deinem chef das du seine frau ermordert hast



nicht ermordet, gepoppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grüsse an alle


----------



## .Côco (23. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ?



So hab ich grad auch geguckt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> nicht ermordet, gepoppt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



-.-


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2008)

ree-chen

gott is das anstrengend wenn man grad alle fäden zieht um nen tag frei zu bekommen 


da muss ich schon drüber nachdenken was ich übermorgen alles zu tun hab auf arbeit um das heut schon vorzubereiten 

und der morgige tag muss heut schon erledigt sein obwohl ich noch nicht mal weiss was ich morgen alles machen sollte 

klingt komisch ... is es aber nich :-(

oba dafür ich morgen nix arbeiten ... hmm ok ich nix in arbeit weil ich sowieso nie wirklich viel arbeiten mauahahaahahahah


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

*rucksack in den raum schmeis* für allaaaahhhhhhh

ich glaub nur an den tod es gäbe gar keinen anderen gott als den wen es überhaupt götter geben sollte hmm


----------



## .Côco (23. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> *rucksack in den raum schmeis* für allaaaahhhhhhh
> 
> ich glaub nur an den tod es gäbe gar keinen anderen gott als den wen es überhaupt götter geben sollte hmm




jetzt hab ich angst!


----------



## hunter2701 (23. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> *rucksack in den raum schmeis* für allaaaahhhhhhh
> 
> ich glaub nur an den tod es gäbe gar keinen anderen gott als den wen es überhaupt götter geben sollte hmm



dann bist du die minderheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


christen, budhisten, hinduisten, die leute vom wachturm usw. wer hat denn den richtigen gott?
und nicht den rucksack reinschmeissen, rucksack umlegen und sich selber mit wegsprengen.


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich angst!


ich auch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 white


----------



## Maurolotschi (23. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich auch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*sich Jenny anschliess und zitternd hinter dem Bildschirm versteck*


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

Ach jenny dich würd ich davor aus dem raum geleiten sonst könnt ich das doch gar nich aber die anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (23. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich auch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


keine angst, der packt es nicht, der lässt den rucksack nicht los, und damit erübrigt sich das problem von alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

ey -.-


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (23. Juli 2008)

ich verschwind mal wieder kurz in der arbeit hier......hab ab nächste Woche Urlaub und muss den kram noch fertig bringen bis dahin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (23. Juli 2008)

Es kann nur einen geben *rofl*
Ich glaube an die Medichlorianer!


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

Und wie stark ist die macht in dir


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2008)

genau whity krieg mal was auf die reihe *sieht in gedanken gerade einen Pinguin fliegen lernen*............... flop da war der horizont zu ende

andere frage whity .... du hörst mit wow auf aber bist immer noch ziemlich aktiv in nem wow-forum das sich mit server-wartungen "beschäftigt" oder in dem man sich beschäftigt während server-wartungen sind :-)

lass mal los *fg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (23. Juli 2008)

Sie sprengt definitiv die Skala...
Selbst Master Yoda hat nich so viel wie ich!


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

Da seh ichs mal wieder silmarilli will mich ausn treaht schmeisen na danke :'(


----------



## Maurolotschi (23. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Da seh ichs mal wieder silmarilli will mich ausn treaht schmeisen na danke :'(


Genau! Flamet ihn hier raus!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

lol

der withy ist doch nur geld geil^^

aber der wird seinen überteuerten acc eh net verkaufne können und spiel nächste woche wieder^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (23. Juli 2008)

Ding!

Unendlich alt aber doch immer wieder lustig...
Klickst du hier


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

sicher einen keylogger tz ....^^


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

Na danke jetz habts as mir gegeben dann geh ich halt wen ich unerwünscht bin pfff hab ich doch nich nötig *hochnässig und arrogant rausgeh*


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Na danke jetz habts as mir gegeben dann geh ich halt wen ich unerwünscht bin pfff hab ich doch nich nötig *hochnässig und arrogant rausgeh*



du dein chef hat angerufen und gesagt du musst sofort uaf buffed gehen...^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

NOCH 40 MNUTEN DAN NACH HAUSE JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

capslock war absicht oder ne ist absicht^^


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2008)

öhm whity in deinem profil steht das du immer noch hier bist :-)

oba weillst des du bist darfst bleiben
was täten wir wenn dir dich nicht hätten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg sily

ah jetzt fällts mir ein 

wir hätten einen andern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (23. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> NOCH 40 MNUTEN DAN NACH HAUSE JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


hö? was habt ihr denn für arbeitszeiten??


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> hö? was habt ihr denn für arbeitszeiten??



07°° Uhr bis 16°° Uhr mit vormittags 15-30 minuten pause  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und mittags 30 - 90 minuten pause um das nichts tun erträglicher zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Da seh ichs mal wieder silmarilli will mich ausn treaht schmeisen na danke :'(


du bleibst hier


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Juli 2008)

uh... could be worse, could be rainin'
oh... it is rainin'  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (23. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> 07°° Uhr bis 16°° Uhr mit vormittags 15-30 minuten pause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


<--- will auch
Aber naja, halt die Schweiz mit der 43h-Woche, da gibt's vor 17 uhr nach hause gehen gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> hö? was habt ihr denn für arbeitszeiten??



7.30 uhr -16 uhr^^

Mauro komme auch aus der schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



40 stunden die woche


----------



## Slavery (23. Juli 2008)

Ich lass euch mal liebe Grüße da und bin dann auch schon wieder weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ötzalan (23. Juli 2008)

Neutrale Haltung bewahren!

Mehr als 38,5 Stunden währen mein Ende.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

23 Minuten ^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (23. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> 7.30 uhr -16 uhr^^
> 
> Mauro komme auch aus der schweiz
> 
> ...


Schweizer mit 40h / woche? das gibt's noch? dann arbeitest du wohl auf der gemeinde, was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS: von wo in der schweiz?^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Aargau und nein nicht gemeinde 
^^

arbeite bei der Brother^^

und schwöschter bi de migros und het normalerweis 41 stunde^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Schweizer mit 40h / woche? das gibt's noch? dann arbeitest du wohl auf der gemeinde, was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wobi arbeite öpe 6 stunde die reschliche 2 stunde  bini im internet^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

so in 15 min feierabend und dan sehen wir uns erst wieder in 3 wochen....


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juli 2008)

so leute bin weg euch noch schöne 3 wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jenny hoffe dir gehts bald wieder besser 

ciao ciao


----------



## Maurolotschi (23. Juli 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> so leute bin weg euch noch schöne 3 wochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tschüss und en schönä 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juli 2008)

so jetzt auch bye von mir


----------



## MetaData (24. Juli 2008)

Es ist zwar nichtmehr Mittwoch, aber mir war trotzdem langweilig.
Darum habe ich das hier gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Studie nach Villitruv von Beonardo Davici!

Grüße,
euer Meta.


----------



## Fantersam (25. Juli 2008)

Geniales Bild , wie hast du das gemacht ??


----------



## fisker31 (30. Juli 2008)

server down!!! =(


----------



## SixNight (30. Juli 2008)

Mirs Langweilig :O!


----------



## Vem0123 (30. Juli 2008)

es ist mal wieder soweit ---> blizz hat uns die leitung abgeknippst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mgh (30. Juli 2008)

gute nacht/ morgen  ;D


----------



## Hinack (30. Juli 2008)

Mir is auch so langweilig , alles fit bei euch sonst??^^


----------



## Malarki@buffed (30. Juli 2008)

Kaum ein paar minuten down und schon lebt der Thread wieder. Herrlich wie viele um die Uhrzeit unterwegs sind x)


----------



## SixNight (30. Juli 2008)

Hinack schrieb:


> Mir is auch so langweilig , alles fit bei euch sonst??^^



jo und bei dir ?


----------



## Deathanubis (30. Juli 2008)

Jetzt bekommen die Suchtis Ihre Anfälle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wow --> zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen fragen Sie Ihren Arzt oder Apotheker

ps. erster Beitrag und so intelligent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (30. Juli 2008)

wieso anfälle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich zock seit 21 uhr schon nimma


----------



## Marccram (30. Juli 2008)

Hinack schrieb:


> Mir is auch so langweilig , alles fit bei euch sonst??^^



jo muss ne bei dir?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinack (30. Juli 2008)

SixNight schrieb:


> jo und bei dir ?


kann mich nich beklagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathanubis (30. Juli 2008)

SixNight schrieb:


> wieso anfälle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dickes gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps. zweiter Beitrag


----------



## Sérvús (30. Juli 2008)

omg wollten gerade den typen in hdz1 (hero) legen der da freundlich rumläuft und son blaues item droppt bei dem man son geist beschwören kann und schwups geht der server down...

waren zu zweit und der typ auf 80%

naja nachhher liegt er  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

^^

edit: haben 8min vor serverdingsda angefangen (bin mage - port und so^^)


----------



## Malarki@buffed (30. Juli 2008)

Jaaa das is ganz schön.... langweilig.
Ich gehma penn hauta rein gn8


----------



## SixNight (30. Juli 2008)

Sérvús schrieb:


> omg wollten gerade den typen in hdz1 (hero) legen der da freundlich rumläuft und son blaues item droppt bei dem man son geist beschwören kann und schwups geht der server down...
> 
> waren zu zweit und der typ auf 80%
> 
> ...



kleiner tipp zu dritt isses besser nen heiler nen tank und nen dd


----------



## Marccram (30. Juli 2008)

Sérvús schrieb:


> omg wollten gerade den typen in hdz1 (hero) legen der da freundlich rumläuft und son blaues item droppt bei dem man son geist beschwören kann und schwups geht der server down...
> 
> waren zu zweit und der typ auf 80%
> 
> ...


 lass dir am besten noch die neuen sachen schneidern^^habs auch gemacht siehste aus wien Mexikaner^^


----------



## Foertel (30. Juli 2008)

Sérvús schrieb:


> omg wollten gerade den typen in hdz1 (hero) legen der da freundlich rumläuft und son blaues item droppt bei dem man son geist beschwören kann und schwups geht der server down...
> 
> waren zu zweit und der typ auf 80%
> 
> ...




Das is Don Carlos mit seinem Wolf, durch seinen Hut (Das Item) kannste dann den Geist seines Begleiters beschwören (logischerweise den Geist, da du dem Begleiter ja das Licht auslöscht ^^)


----------



## Deathanubis (30. Juli 2008)

jojo ich gehe auch mal in die Heia..gn8

ps. dritter Beitrag und Avatar inklusiv^^ 

pps. riecht streng nach Beitrag pushen ist es aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sérvús (30. Juli 2008)

SixNight schrieb:


> kleiner tipp zu dritt isses besser nen heiler nen tank und nen dd



heiler hatte keine lust  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber glaub der ist zu zweit machbar^^ den hund sheepen...aber das netz von den typen nervt...zieht man so schnell aggro^^

edit: hatte nen deff krieger dabei^^



Marccram schrieb:


> lass dir am besten noch die neuen sachen schneidern^^habs auch gemacht siehste aus wien Mexikaner^^




passt ja, bin scheider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rendezvous. (30. Juli 2008)

hiiii


----------



## SixNight (30. Juli 2008)

Marccram schrieb:


> lass dir am besten noch die neuen sachen schneidern^^habs auch gemacht siehste aus wien Mexikaner^^


So in Etwa ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathanubis (30. Juli 2008)

das nenne ich schon eher Beitrag pushen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hihi.. naja für etwas anderes ist der Thread auch nicht da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Namuro (30. Juli 2008)

wann kommen die Server ca wieder online?

weis es wer

bzw steht d as wo?

gruß

Namuro


----------



## Sérvús (30. Juli 2008)

Foertel schrieb:


> Das is Don Carlos mit seinem Wolf, durch seinen Hut (Das Item) kannste dann den Geist seines Begleiters beschwören (logischerweise den Geist, da du dem Begleiter ja das Licht auslöscht ^^)



stimmt, kennst dich ja ganz schön gut aus xD

ich glaub der mage wird in wotlk die stärkste klasse ...oder was meint ihr?^^



edit: @ SixNight -> iiiihhhh du bist ja ein alli  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marccram (30. Juli 2008)

Ich pack später mal nen Screen vom kompletten Outfit rein für die,dies nit kennen ^^


----------



## SixNight (30. Juli 2008)

Sérvús schrieb:


> stimmt, kennst dich ja ganz schön gut aus xD
> 
> ich glaub der mage wird in wotlk die stärkste klasse ...oder was meint ihr?^^


priest und warri


----------



## Deathanubis (30. Juli 2008)

Namuro schrieb:


> wann kommen die Server ca wieder online?
> 
> weis es wer
> 
> ...



11 Uhr.. noch nie was von wöchentlichen Wartungsarbeiten gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marccram (30. Juli 2008)

SixNight schrieb:


> priest und warri


Genau^^Warris ftw!! xD


----------



## Foertel (30. Juli 2008)

Paladin ftw ^^


----------



## Deathanubis (30. Juli 2008)

ne rogues ftw xD


----------



## Deathanubis (30. Juli 2008)

jo pala auch is ja mein Main 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marccram (30. Juli 2008)

Nix da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warris und Dudus FtW!! xD


----------



## Sérvús (30. Juli 2008)

der mage wird eindeutig unterschätzt...
hab gehört der soll nen neuen spell bekommen...

"Thralls rechter Finger" Ruft Chuck Norris herbei der euch 30min lang beschützt


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (30. Juli 2008)

Würde grade im /2 gefragt was machen WOW-Spieler wenn die Sever down sind???
Ganz einfach entweder sie gehn Schlafen um dan wenn die Sever wider ON sind sich ihra leidenschaft zu witmen oder sie Testen ob sie noch CS zocken können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (30. Juli 2008)

Marccram schrieb:


> Genau^^Warris ftw!! xD


*Priest halt wegen : *
Gotteshymne
750 Mana
Spontanzauber	10 Min. Abklingzeit
Ihr rezitiert eine heilige Hymne, die Eurer Gruppe Schutz vor Angreifern gewährt. Jegliche gegen Euch oder Eure Gruppe geführte Angriffe, werden den Angreifer 20 Sek. lang in Schlaf versinken lassen. Die Gotteshymne hält 10 Sek. lang an.

Gedankenexplosion	Rang 2
2890 Mana	30 Meter Reichweite
Kanalisiert
Benötigt Schattengestalt
Löst eine eine Explosion von Schattenmagie um das feindliche Ziel aus, die bei allen Feinden im Umkreis von 10 Metern 5 Sek. lang pro Sekunde 212 bis 228 Schattenschaden verursacht.

*und warri wegen *

Blutbad	Rang 1
15 Wut	5 Meter Reichweite
Spontanzauber
Benötigt Nahkampfwaffe
Verwundet in einem Umkreis von 8 Metern bis zu 5 feindliche Ziele, verursacht 244 bis 256 Schaden und lässt sie über 15 Sek. für 250 Schaden bluten. Verfällt das Ziel in Raserei, verursacht 'Blutbad' den vierfachen Schaden.

Heldenhafter Sprung
15 Wut	8 - 25 Meter Reichweite
Spontanzauber	45 Sek. Abklingzeit
Springt durch die Luft und schmettert auf alle Feinde im Umkreis von 5 Metern um das Zielgebiet hinab, verursacht 50% Waffenschaden und betäubt sie 2 Sek. lang.

Klingensturm
25 Wut
Spontanzauber	1,5 Min. Abklingzeit
Greift sofort alle nahen Ziele an. Für die nächsten 4,50 Sek. werdet Ihr alle 1,5 Sekunden einen Wirbelwindangriff durchführen. Während Klingensturm aktiv ist, könnt Ihr Euch bewegen, aber während dieser Zeit keine anderen Angriffe oder Fähigkeiten einsetzen. Ihr fühlt weder Mitleid, noch Bedauern oder Furcht und es gibt keine Möglichkeit, Euch zu stoppen, es sei denn Ihr werdet getötet

Schockwelle
15 Wut	5 Meter Reichweite
Spontanzauber	20 Sek. Abklingzeit
Schickt dem Krieger eine Druckwelle voraus, die [0,25 * AP] Schaden verursacht (basierend auf Angriffskraft) und in einem Kegel von 10 Metern alle gegnerischen Ziele 4 Sek. lang betäubt. Diese Fähigkeit verursacht ein hohes Maß an Bedrohung.

_Aber hier palas im raid ftw _
Massenauferstehung
76% des Basismanas	20 Meter Reichweite
Wirken in 1,5 Sek.
Bringt Gruppenmitglieder im Umkreis von 50 Metern mit 500 Gesundheit und 1150 Mana ins Leben zurück. Kann nicht im Kampf verwendet werden.
*
sry bissel viel geposte*


----------



## Marccram (30. Juli 2008)

Sérvús schrieb:


> der mage wird eindeutig unterschätzt...
> hab gehört der soll nen neuen spell bekommen...
> 
> "Thralls rechter Finger" Ruft Chuck Norris herbei der euch 30min lang beschützt


 Imba xD
Nerf plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sérvús (30. Juli 2008)

SixNight schrieb:


> *Priest halt wegen : *
> Gotteshymne
> 750 Mana
> Spontanzauber	10 Min. Abklingzeit
> Ihr rezitiert eine heilige Hymne, die Eurer Gruppe Schutz vor Angreifern gewährt. Jegliche gegen Euch oder Eure Gruppe geführte Angriffe, werden den Angreifer 20 Sek. lang in Schlaf versinken lassen. Die Gotteshymne hält 10 Sek. lang an.


 
lol ist das wahr? dann gehts ja in der arena richtig ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



SixNight schrieb:


> _Aber hier palas im raid ftw _
> Massenauferstehung
> 76% des Basismanas	20 Meter Reichweite
> Wirken in 1,5 Sek.
> Bringt Gruppenmitglieder im Umkreis von 50 Metern mit 500 Gesundheit und 1150 Mana ins Leben zurück. Kann nicht im Kampf verwendet werden.



schick schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foertel (30. Juli 2008)

SixNight schrieb:


> _Aber hier palas im raid ftw _
> Massenauferstehung
> 76% des Basismanas	20 Meter Reichweite
> Wirken in 1,5 Sek.
> Bringt Gruppenmitglieder im Umkreis von 50 Metern mit 500 Gesundheit und 1150 Mana ins Leben zurück. Kann nicht im Kampf verwendet werden.



DAS is schon geil, aber wir bekommen auch HoT/GrpHeal ^^


----------



## SteffanK (30. Juli 2008)

Langweile,muss das immer in der Nacht sein.Kan man nicht 1 mal im Monat so eine Nacht einlegen,total abnerv 

xD muhaha


----------



## Sérvús (30. Juli 2008)

Foertel schrieb:


> Jeden Morgen nach dem Aufstehen schaue ich mir in der Zeitung die Todesanzeigen durch und wenn ich da meinen Namen nicht stehen sehe mache ich einfach weiter wie bisher.



sry 4 spam aber das ist echt genial xD


----------



## SixNight (30. Juli 2008)

Alls das is natürlich wahr buffed news ftw hier is der link ^^schaut ma rein könnt eh nit wow zocken ^^

http://lichking.buffed.de/spell/byclass/1


----------



## Maraqu (30. Juli 2008)

moin leute


----------



## Deathanubis (30. Juli 2008)

bekommen rogues auch neue taugliche pvp Fertigkeiten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hoffe der Pala wird ein bissel besser gemacht, habe noch ein Vergelter der aber erst bei besserem equip "guten" dmg macht..


----------



## Sérvús (30. Juli 2008)

Maraqu schrieb:


> moin leute



huhu,

du weißt das deine signatur im arsch ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





EDIT: vergessen zu zitieren -.- ist schon spät^^


----------



## Maraqu (30. Juli 2008)

Deathanubis schrieb:


> bekommen rogues auch neue taugliche pvp Fertigkeiten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ka


----------



## Maraqu (30. Juli 2008)

Sérvús schrieb:


> huhu,
> du weißt das deine signatur im arsch ist?
> 
> 
> ...



ja weiß ich


----------



## Deathanubis (30. Juli 2008)

Maraqu schrieb:


> ka



thx 4 Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sérvús (30. Juli 2008)

Maraqu schrieb:


> ja weiß ich



musst mal was dagegen machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
macht dich nicht gerade sympatisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:



Deathanubis schrieb:


> thx 4 Antwort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol alter spammer^^


----------



## Maraqu (30. Juli 2008)

leute hat wer von euch grad n cooles minigame parat? 
mir is total langweilig


----------



## Marccram (30. Juli 2008)

Maraqu schrieb:


> leute hat wer von euch grad n cooles minigame parat?
> mir is total langweilig


Nope ich lenk mich mit Diablo2 ab^^


----------



## Maraqu (30. Juli 2008)

Sérvús schrieb:


> musst mal was dagegen machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ne ich lass es so!!
und damit pasta
ich bin einfach zu faul^^


----------



## Deathanubis (30. Juli 2008)

Maraqu schrieb:


> leute hat wer von euch grad n cooles minigame parat?
> mir is total langweilig



ichwillspielen.com

ps. ich weiss nicht ob das erlaubt ist oder als Werbung gilt... sonst einfach löschen


----------



## SixNight (30. Juli 2008)

Maraqu schrieb:


> leute hat wer von euch grad n cooles minigame parat?
> mir is total langweilig


ohja need auch !


----------



## Maraqu (30. Juli 2008)

Deathanubis schrieb:


> ichwillspielen.com
> 
> ps. ich weiss nicht ob das erlaubt ist oder als Werbung gilt... sonst einfach löschen




morgens um 3 is das schnuppe^^


----------



## Sérvús (30. Juli 2008)

Maraqu schrieb:


> ne ich lass es so!!
> und damit pasta
> ich bin einfach zu faul^^




oki ... ^^


guckt euch das video mal an:
nicht für jeden lustig aber für mich schon^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKBTnqd-1-U


----------



## Deathanubis (30. Juli 2008)

mist die Seite funzt momentan nicht.. sry ist wohl auch schon am schlafen^^


----------



## Deathanubis (30. Juli 2008)

Sérvús schrieb:


> oki ... ^^
> 
> 
> guckt euch das video mal an:
> ...



rofl *tränen erguss*


----------



## Ungi (30. Juli 2008)

Sérvús schrieb:


> oki ... ^^
> 
> 
> guckt euch das video mal an:
> ...




haha beste XD


----------



## SixNight (30. Juli 2008)

Sérvús schrieb:


> oki ... ^^
> 
> 
> guckt euch das video mal an:
> ...


xDDDD
XDDDD
xDDDD 
hehe drekiger Cämper xD


----------



## Cipfi (30. Juli 2008)

Nice musste mich voll kaputt lachen geiles video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maraqu (30. Juli 2008)

Sérvús schrieb:


> oki ... ^^
> 
> 
> guckt euch das video mal an:
> ...




cs stinkt^^


----------



## Sérvús (30. Juli 2008)

schon echt genial^^ 
kennt ihr noch ähnliche videos?


----------



## SixNight (30. Juli 2008)

Cipfi schrieb:


> Nice musste mich voll kaputt lachen geiles video
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



XD des auch gut xP


----------



## Maraqu (30. Juli 2008)

Sérvús schrieb:


> schon echt genial^^
> kennt ihr noch ähnliche videos?




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SAU35lQbbg&NR=1


----------



## Sérvús (30. Juli 2008)

Cipfi schrieb:


> Nice musste mich voll kaputt lachen geiles video
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lol auch nicht schlecht xD


----------



## Maraqu (30. Juli 2008)

so da es jetzt auf die 4 zugeht geh ich mal wida pennen^^

cucu leutz


----------



## Cipfi (30. Juli 2008)

Die Cheater ? lol


----------



## SixNight (30. Juli 2008)

Maraqu schrieb:


> so da es jetzt auf die 4 zugeht geh ich mal wida pennen^^
> 
> cucu leutz


gn8

guckt euch das ma an ^^ 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xYjrt3vatpE


----------



## Sérvús (30. Juli 2008)

Maraqu schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SAU35lQbbg&NR=1




lol xD


guckt euch mal die friedliche oma an die wohl jeder gerne von uns hätte^^
haben eben vielleicht schon welche gesehen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKBTnqd-1-U



n8 Maraqu


----------



## Maraqu (30. Juli 2008)

lol


----------



## Aico (30. Juli 2008)

möp.


----------



## Sérvús (30. Juli 2008)

SixNight schrieb:


> gn8
> 
> guckt euch das ma an ^^
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xYjrt3vatpE



omg xD

wo hat der denn sein bufffood her?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marccram (30. Juli 2008)

SixNight schrieb:


> gn8
> 
> guckt euch das ma an ^^
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xYjrt3vatpE


 xD roflmao xD
Apropos roflamao^^ zieht euch des ma rein ^^
http://youtube.com/watch?v=iEWgs6YQR9A


----------



## derbolzer (30. Juli 2008)

naja dazu sage ich nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4

Und Welcome seite 390 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (30. Juli 2008)

Marccram schrieb:


> xD roflmao xD
> Apropos roflamao^^ zieht euch des ma rein ^^
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=iEWgs6YQR9A


Gott is das geil xDD an der einen stelle wo die tauren sich drehen und tanzen voll genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sérvús (30. Juli 2008)

SixNight schrieb:


> gn8
> 
> guckt euch das ma an ^^
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xYjrt3vatpE



das erinnert mich voll an mario64^^
wo er browser am schwanz packt und ihn auch so umher wirbelt xD


----------



## Marccram (30. Juli 2008)

Oder das hier is auch geil xD
http://youtube.com/watch?v=vW2O1tqAY5o


----------



## Sérvús (30. Juli 2008)

sry 4 doppelpost aber das hier hat wiklich nen eigen post verdient^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edva9DWUFQE&NR=1





Marccram schrieb:


> Oder das hier is auch geil xD
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=vW2O1tqAY5o




kannte ich leider schon aber einfach der hammer xD schon wieder voll vergessen das video^^


----------



## Marccram (30. Juli 2008)

Sérvús schrieb:


> sry 4 doppelpost aber das hier hat wiklich nen eigen post verdient^^
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edva9DWUFQE&NR=1


wie geil XDD


----------



## Sérvús (30. Juli 2008)

Marccram schrieb:


> wie geil XDD




meinste fake oder nicht?
viele denen ich es gezeigt hab meinen es ist ein fake

aber das kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marccram (30. Juli 2008)

Sérvús schrieb:


> meinste fake oder nicht?
> viele denen ich es gezeigt hab meinen es ist ein fake
> 
> aber das kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen
> ...


und wenns nen fake is,geil gemacht isses trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sérvús (30. Juli 2008)

Marccram schrieb:


> und wenns nen fake is,geil gemacht isses trotzdem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jop  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja ich bin auch mal raus...vielleicht sieht man sich ja nochmal wieder xD
machts gut und erholsamen schlaf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marccram (30. Juli 2008)

Sérvús schrieb:


> jop
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leesan (30. Juli 2008)

Was das sind Wartungsarbeiten und ich hab gedacht mein WoW hat Mittwochs immer langeweile und sagt alle Server seien offline. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marccram (30. Juli 2008)

Leesan schrieb:


> Was das sind Wartungsarbeiten und ich hab gedacht mein WoW hat Mittwochs immer langeweile und sagt alle Server seien offline.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Ja ne is klar ne xD


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Leesan schrieb:


> Was das sind Wartungsarbeiten und ich hab gedacht mein WoW hat Mittwochs immer langeweile und sagt alle Server seien offline.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wartungsarbeiten????? und deswegen schmeiß ich mittwochs immer meinen PC ausm fenster und muss mir donnerstags nen neuen kaufen >.<


----------



## Mab773 (30. Juli 2008)

*tür eintret*
tach zusammen!


----------



## Marccram (30. Juli 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> *tür eintret*
> tach zusammen!


Morgen^^


----------



## Zerp (30. Juli 2008)

wah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ehy mal so ne Frage kennt ihr noch so befehle wie

%t


Wnen yah könnt ihr sie mir mal schrieben oder nen Liunk geben zu ne seite wo sie alle stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?
Danke^^


----------



## soul6 (30. Juli 2008)

Ich nicht Tür eintrette :-))) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sondern nur "Guten Morgen" sage

Also es ist wieder mal Mittwoch und schnell mein Eintrag im Lieblingsthread.
Dann viel Spass Euch allen heut noch
lg
randy



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foertel (30. Juli 2008)

Woah, Drecks Wartungsarbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (30. Juli 2008)

Zerp schrieb:


> wah
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


%f
name des fokusziels, was du (vorher!) bestimmt hast (mit /focus ; um das fokusziel wieder wegzumachen, nix anvisieren und /focus eingeben^^)


----------



## Marccram (30. Juli 2008)

So auch ich brauch mal meinen Schlaf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gn8 zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (30. Juli 2008)

soul6 schrieb:


> Ich nicht Tür eintrette :-)))
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


och, ich dacht, ich mache mal einen auf terminator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerp (30. Juli 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> %f
> name des fokusziels, was du (vorher!) bestimmt hast (mit /focus ; um das fokusziel wieder wegzumachen, nix anvisieren und /focus eingeben^^)




Gibts noch mehr als %f 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Mab773 (30. Juli 2008)

weiss nicht, kenne nur die beiden


----------



## Zerp (30. Juli 2008)

hm das ist natürlich doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Inw elchen bereich kann ich am besten dazu ein Thema aufmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? Addons,Makros bereich oder ?^^


----------



## Mab773 (30. Juli 2008)

gute frage...keine ahnung^^
lol
Klick mich


----------



## Zerp (30. Juli 2008)

Yap xD Die News ist fett

earthquake 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 HAHA

Hab mich so gefeiert wo ich das gelesen habe^^


----------



## sp4rkl3z (30. Juli 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=3260Z38Z4C4

zusammenzu fügen mit

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=0dkkf5NEIo0


kennt wahrscheindlich eh schon jeder... aber was soll ich sonst machen wenn server down sind? xD


----------



## Mab773 (30. Juli 2008)

oh, das war ja mein 100. post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (jetzt 101 juhu^^)


----------



## sp4rkl3z (30. Juli 2008)

gz zum 100 post



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *dich zum rieter schlag*


----------



## Mab773 (30. Juli 2008)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=3260Z38Z4C4
> 
> zusammenzu fügen mit
> 
> ...


kannte ich noch nicht^^
edith:
olol, im 1. film, dem typ seinen namen...bing bing... xD


----------



## Mab773 (30. Juli 2008)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> gz zum 100 post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wuhu und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (30. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Achja die Server sind Down *g* wollt ich auch schon immer mal schreiben ^^


----------



## Ungi (30. Juli 2008)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=3260Z38Z4C4
> 
> zusammenzu fügen mit
> 
> ...




jaja rtl mal wieder mit ihren beiträgen ^^

"und magier zaubern monster weg"  omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennyx (30. Juli 2008)

ich find bing bing viel lustiger ^^


----------



## sp4rkl3z (30. Juli 2008)

gut recherchiert würd ich da mal sagen^^ xD

ist euch der frame zwischen 34 und 36 aufgefallen?? werden die farmer gezüchtet und sind genetisch verändert damit die nichts zu essen brauchen??

das die ned noch gesagt haben das der "dings" n knopf drückt und es dann BOOM macht ist n wunder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (30. Juli 2008)

Ennyx schrieb:


> ich find bing bing viel lustiger ^^


jo... i lol'd hard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (30. Juli 2008)

interessantes video :
http://video.yahoo.com/watch/3171376/8987344


----------



## Foertel (30. Juli 2008)

PvP

Ich denk ein *interessantes* Video?


----------



## Mab773 (30. Juli 2008)

Foertel schrieb:


> PvP
> 
> Ich denk ein *interessantes* Video?


finds halt interessant wie das pvp mit dem dk ist / wird ^^


----------



## Mumble (30. Juli 2008)

Moin moin!

Kaffee ist fertig! Der vorerst letzte meinerseits für die nächsten paar Wochen, also greift zu, denn bald ist er alle und ich w-e-c-h!


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Moin moin!
> 
> Kaffee ist fertig! Der vorerst letzte meinerseits für die nächsten paar Wochen, also greift zu, denn bald ist er alle und ich w-e-c-h!


*aufkaffestürzundgierigausschlürf*


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

guten morgen


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen na was geht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (30. Juli 2008)

Moin zusammen.

Erstmal Croissants und nen dicken Pott Kaffee für alle - bedient Euch. Eier gibbet heute auch 


§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§ (_______________________)²

000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

ihhh eier


----------



## Wagdy (30. Juli 2008)

Moin...und wieder ein Mittwoch des Grauens^^


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

Ich hol mir auch mal nen Kaffee ...


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

bei mir ist jeder morgen (in der woche) ein grauen
sitze in der firma


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

ich auch ist voll öde hab nichts zu tun als 3 neue laptops aufzusetzten das machen die eh allein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hab auch nicht so viel zu tun. ist hier auch nicht normal vermute liegt an der urlaubszeit


----------



## XziTe (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo Uschi, äh Jenny

Moin Neque


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

Naja ich mach ja nur ein Praktikum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und hab schon so zimlich alles gemacht was es zu tun gibt... vielleicht das ich noch ne Beschreibung für ein Programm schreiben muss aber sieht schlecht aus der Programmierer ist net da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und dann nur noch morgen bin ich froh...


----------



## Sonsbecker (30. Juli 2008)

eier tun der mama gut, wenn sie der papa essen tut

wer keine mag, der läßt sie aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

morgen XziTe

nee ich kopier im moment nur sachen aus dem firmenprogr. und füg sie in exel ein ist super langweilig


----------



## Sonsbecker (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> morgen XziTe
> 
> nee ich kopier im moment nur sachen aus dem firmenprogr. und füg sie in exel ein ist super langweilig



hört sich wirklich eher "unspannend" an


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

ists auch
ich hasse langeweile!


----------



## Mumble (30. Juli 2008)

Juhuuuu ich hatte nen Geistesblitz:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

GROßER KESSEL VOLLER KAFFEE
- reicht für den kompletten Mittwochs-Thread




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gugu Jenny und der ganze Rest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Juhuuuu ich hatte nen Geistesblitz:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (30. Juli 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Juhuuuu ich hatte nen Geistesblitz:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



den habe ich sogar jeden morgen, und das als kürschner und bergbauer :-))

ergo - nicht nur alchis sind zu geistesblitzen in der lage


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

Wie ich eben an der tanke 1.79&#8364; für lächerliche 250ml  Caramel Macciatho  ausgegeben hab. 
Ich glaub ich gönn mir noch ne Frühstückszigarette.

Btw: Moin zusammen :O


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

morgen mumble
was für nen geistesblitz?


----------



## Mumble (30. Juli 2008)

Michael_ schrieb:


> GZ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



THX   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Sonsbecker schrieb:


> den habe ich sogar jeden morgen, und das als kürschner und bergbauer :-))
> 
> ergo - nicht nur alchis sind zu geistesblitzen in der lage



Cheateeeeeeeeeeer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> morgen mumble
> was für nen geistesblitz?



Ach Jennyhasimausipupsischnupsiwupsidupsi...
Etwas langsam mit dem Denken heute morgen?!? Ist ja noch früh... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (30. Juli 2008)

Guten morgen Jenny, Mumble und der Rest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Ist ja noch früh...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



meinst du?
ich bin seit 12 stunden wach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (30. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Guten morgen Jenny, Mumble und der Rest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na Slave, alte Hütte, alles gut?!?


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

oha so langsam kommen sie alle mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mumble wach ist irgentwie anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melad (30. Juli 2008)

Allen Spammern einen schönen Mitwoch morgen. 


Grüße Lotte


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> meinst du?
> ich bin seit 12 stunden wach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



12 Stunden ich würd vor langweile wieder einpennen nciht weil ich müde bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> meinst du?
> ich bin seit 12 stunden wach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schaust dir den Live-Stream der Wartungsarbeiten an?!?^^


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

Michael_ schrieb:


> 12 Stunden ich würd vor langweile wieder einpennen nciht weil ich müde bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dank so Seiten wie Buffed oder Youtube bleibe ich wach, hinzu kommt ein überhöter Kaffe-/ Eisteegenuß >_>


----------



## Adrianna84 (30. Juli 2008)

HuHuuu

Guten Morgen euch allen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (30. Juli 2008)

Guten morgen "Frischling" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und herzlich willkommen natürlich!


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mit youtube kann ich hier auf arbeit leider nix anfangen


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (30. Juli 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Na Slave, alte Hütte, alles gut?!?




Jap, alles im grünen Bereich und bei dir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suki2000 (30. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (30. Juli 2008)

Adrianna84 schrieb:


> HuHuuu
> 
> Guten Morgen euch allen
> 
> ...




Morgen die Dame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm, eine Neue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (30. Juli 2008)

Moin Moin! Letzte Woche fand ich das besser mit den Wartungen............^^


----------



## Träumerorci (30. Juli 2008)

guten morgen  


sagt mal, bei der wievielten seite habt ihr eig. vor das schreiben aufzuhören? seit ja immerhin schon bei 782  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (30. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Jap, alles im grünen Bereich und bei dir?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ähhhmmmm.... Wie heißt es noch so schön: "muss ja..."



Slavery schrieb:


> Morgen die Dame
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Psssst... nicht so laut, sonst verschreckst du das arme Ding noch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schön vorsichtig rantasten, alter Schwerenöter^^


----------



## Adrianna84 (30. Juli 2008)

Joaa hehe 

Eher "stille Leserin" ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dromed (30. Juli 2008)

Hm MiitWoch morgen 8 Uhr,
Wann wohl der Friseur aufmacht..
Einkaufen muss auch mal sein.
Wofür man alles zeit hat einfach klasse.

Frühstücken beim Bäcker hrhr "Frischer Kaffee, Belegtes Brötchen"


...ich muss weg.


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

Träumerorci schrieb:


> guten morgen
> 
> 
> sagt mal, bei der wievielten seite habt ihr eig. vor das schreiben aufzuhören? seit ja immerhin schon bei 782
> ...


gar nicht arbeite und hab gerade langeweile auf arbeit bzw. arbeit zum verblöden


----------



## Mumble (30. Juli 2008)

Träumerorci schrieb:


> sagt mal, bei der wievielten seite habt ihr eig. vor das schreiben aufzuhören? seit ja immerhin schon bei 782
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vielleicht heute, vielleicht nie... Man(n) weißet nüscht...


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

Nie triffts eher was sollen wir sonst machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erupthorjr (30. Juli 2008)

Seit 17 Stunden wach und heiß darauf, wann die Server wieder da sind xD


ich hasse Mittwoch^^


----------



## Slavery (30. Juli 2008)

Adrianna84 schrieb:


> Joaa hehe
> 
> Eher "stille Leserin" ^^
> 
> ...




Siehst Mumble, ich hab sie nich verschreckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Adrianna, schreib einfach mit, hier beisst keiner (außer Mumble ab und zu) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (30. Juli 2008)

der thread bekommt noch nen eintrag im guinness buch der rekorde ^^ sinnloser thread mit den meisten seite auf der erde

*türkischkaffeeschlürf*


----------



## shadowwoman (30. Juli 2008)

mal nen schönen mittwoch morgen ^^ alle schön ausgeschlafen??

Kakao und nutellabrötchen in die runde stell


----------



## Huutch (30. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen! 

Jemand Kaffee oder Tee....*schieb Kekse rüber*.....;O)


----------



## Adrianna84 (30. Juli 2008)

alles klärchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich werd jetzt ma eben frühstücken ^^


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> Kakao und nutellabrötchen in die runde stell



*allesnehm*


Huutch schrieb:


> Jemand Kaffee oder Tee....*schieb Kekse rüber*.....;O)


*keksenehmundkaffereich*


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Siehst Mumble, ich hab sie nich verschreckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nein ich beisse nicht aber das andere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



shadowwoman schrieb:


> mal nen schönen mittwoch morgen ^^ alle schön ausgeschlafen??
> 
> Kakao und nutellabrötchen in die runde stell


wach ist anders


----------



## Suki2000 (30. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> mal nen schönen mittwoch morgen ^^ alle schön ausgeschlafen??
> 
> Kakao und nutellabrötchen in die runde stell




*gleich mal zugreif*

O.o morgens is hier ja mal viel los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf macht das die Server hoch fahren will mein Shamüüüü lvln xD


----------



## shadowwoman (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wach ist anders


möchtest nen eimer kaltes wasser??


----------



## Urengroll (30. Juli 2008)

Aun schrieb:


> der thread bekommt noch nen eintrag im guinness buch der rekorde ^^ sinnloser thread mit den meisten seite auf der erde
> 
> *türkischkaffeeschlürf*




da fehlt noch einiges...............^^


----------



## Slavery (30. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> mal nen schönen mittwoch morgen ^^ alle schön ausgeschlafen??
> 
> Kakao und nutellabrötchen in die runde stell




nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für die NutellaSEMMEL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Moin Fans!!!


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> möchtest nen eimer kaltes wasser??


NEIN


----------



## Slavery (30. Juli 2008)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> *gleich mal zugreif*
> 
> O.o morgens is hier ja mal viel los
> 
> ...




Und wann machst dann dein Jäger auf 70? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> NEIN


dann nich ^^
heißen kaffee??


----------



## VitusKeres (30. Juli 2008)

Servus,

Ich wünsche euch allen einen Guten Morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nicht verzweifeln, um 11 Uhr geht es weiter....


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (30. Juli 2008)

ärgerlich....komme grad vom Nachtdienst nach Haus...dachte schön dailys und farmen vorm schlafen....mistig!


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> Hallo Uschi, äh Jenny
> 
> Moin Neque


moin moin


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> dann nich ^^
> heißen kaffee??


JA KAFFEE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich verzweifel nicht daran das ich kein wow spiele sondern an was anderem


----------



## shadowwoman (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> JA KAFFEE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ok mal in die küche geh und ne kanne kaffee hinstell


----------



## MaximoPark (30. Juli 2008)

Schönen Guten Morgen Leute...


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Kekse?????


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Ah, viel frischfleisch^^ und morgen auch atro^^


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> ok mal in die küche geh und ne kanne kaffee hinstell


dankeschön


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Hey Neque Neque ^^!!!


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Hey Neque Neque ^^!!!


na, oller nachtelf nubby? wie gehts dir stinker so?  :]


----------



## Mumble (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Moin Fans!!!



Du nun wieder... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also wenn schon, dann bin ich ab jetzt dein größter... (aber was hast du eigentlich zu bieten?!?)



VitusKeres schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Ich wünsche euch allen einen Guten Morgen
> 
> ...



Du hast Vorstellungen... Wir arbeiten, Naseweiss... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rhon schrieb:


> ärgerlich....komme grad vom Nachtdienst nach Haus...dachte schön dailys und farmen vorm schlafen....mistig!



Achso, Mittwochs sind die Server nicht on?!? Seit wann?!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hawkens (30. Juli 2008)

So dann beteilige ich mich auch mal das erste mal am mittwochserfolgreichsten Thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hallöchen alle miteinander, Kanne Kaffee rumreich...


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Hawkens schrieb:


> So dann beteilige ich mich auch mal das erste mal am mittwochserfolgreichsten Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


danke, hatte heute schon 43 kaffe


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Nachtelf Nubby? Stinker?

oO

Naja mir gehts gut ^^....


----------



## Vanevil (30. Juli 2008)

moinsen zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da hat der kleine Evil mal Urlaub und dann schon so früh wach 

etwas zur Unterhaltung : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PtZPbNC2U4

(ich mag kein Hip Hop aber Buddy Ogün )


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Nachtelf Nubby? Stiner?
> 
> oO
> 
> Naja mir gehts gut ^^....


super xD

wo issn nochmal der aufmüpfige shamie, der uns letztes ma dumm angemacht hat?^^


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Du nun wieder...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin halt Atro, reicht das nicht? xD


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> super xD
> 
> wo issn nochmal der aufmüpfige shamie, der uns letztes ma dumm angemacht hat?^^




Wer? oO ^^...


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Wer? oO ^^...


der eine... und plötzlich hatte er son roten pfeil über seinen kopf, kurz bevor er misteriös verstarb, weißte nichtmehr?^^


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

ATRO
nein das reicht nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ATRO
> nein das reicht nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


DOCH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ATRO
> nein das reicht nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mehr respekt vor atro O.o


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Ich erinner mich da an etwas ja xD, aber hab jetzt keine Lust nachm Namen zu suchen :-P...


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ATRO
> nein das reicht nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie unhöflich...


----------



## Frankfurt (30. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen, 

bin neu und möchte deshalb mal ne Kiste Pils in die Runde schmeißen ! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.s. ich komm net aus Frankfurt, sondern bin Niederrheiner. Nur so als info, bevor wer frägt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gjan (30. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen allerseits! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*zum Laden an der Ecke geh und Brötchen für alle mitbring*
Jemand  besondere wünsche? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (30. Juli 2008)

so kaffee fertig bitteschön SELBSTBEDIENUNG


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Ich erinner mich da an etwas ja xD, aber hab jetzt keine Lust nachm Namen zu suchen :-P...


irgentein irrer liest mal an einem mitwochmorgääähn alle seiten dieses hirnlosen treads durch xD


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Frankfurt schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> bin neu und möchte deshalb mal ne Kiste Pils in die Runde schmeißen !
> 
> ...



Niederrhein ftw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shadowwoman (30. Juli 2008)

Frankfurt schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> bin neu und möchte deshalb mal ne Kiste Pils in die Runde schmeißen !
> 
> ...


schon mal auf die uhr geguckt???


----------



## Vodaka (30. Juli 2008)

/push


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> so kaffee fertig bitteschön SELBSTBEDIENUNG


ne, danke, hab noch welche von mami... und einen schönen selbstgestrickten pulli bekommen :]

... was meinst du mit muttersöhnchen?????...


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Vodaka schrieb:


> /push



Hier muss man nichts pushen...


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> mehr respekt vor atro O.o


warum????



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lolnej7 (30. Juli 2008)

Vanevil schrieb:


> moinsen zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 was is daran unterhaltung?  
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=LbvP7dT3Dx0


----------



## shadowwoman (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> ne, danke, hab noch welche von mami... und einen schönen selbstgestrickten pulli bekommen :]
> 
> ... was meinst du mit muttersöhnchen?????...


ich weiss schon... mami kocht den kaffee einfach besser! also die muss so ne hightechmaschine stehen haben ^^


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> warum????
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stirb, Ungläubiger!


----------



## Dazar (30. Juli 2008)

WASN MIT DEN SERVERN LOS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nee spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw sowas vertreibt einen auch die zeit :-D

Link


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> warum????
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Zitat aus einem Jägerforum:



> Jäger>all.
> 
> IM ALLEM!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Moktheshock (30. Juli 2008)

Kaffee nehm und schlürf* Morgen


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> Stirb, Ungläubiger!



Richtig!!!!


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Zitat aus einem Jägerforum:


xD


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Richtig!!!!


Wir haben *grins* ein neues opfer für unsere mittwochs-quälereien geunfen *händereib und dabei dreckig grins*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (30. Juli 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1o0X5JRjoc

da habts was ^^


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> Wir haben *grins* ein neues opfer für unsere mittwochs-quälereien geunfen *händereib und dabei dreckig grins*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1o0X5JRjoc
> 
> da habts was ^^


Klick mich und ich log um!


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

SILENCE!!!!!!!


----------



## shadowwoman (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> Klick mich und ich log um!


soll ich das jetz ernsthaft machen???


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

Da lässt mann euch 5 min alleine hier rumschreiben und seit einfach so 2 Seiten weiter o_O ohne mihc mitzunehmen


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> Stirb, Ungläubiger!


NEIN



Atropoides schrieb:


> Richtig!!!!


FALSCH!

BEKRIEGT MICH UND ICH MACH EUCH UM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> soll ich das jetz ernsthaft machen???


siehe unten



Atropoides schrieb:


> SILENCE!!!!!!!


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> NEIN
> 
> 
> FALSCH!
> ...


du machst uns um... kommt da noch was?


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> BEKRIEGT MICH UND ICH MACH EUCH UM
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



CPT. CAPSLOCK UND SEIN GESCHWADER DER GROSSBUCHSTABEN!!!!!


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> CPT. CAPSLOCK UND SEIN GESCHWADER DER GROSSBUCHSTABEN!!!!!


VERKAUFE CAPSLOCK UND DIESE TOLLEN AUSRUFEZEICHEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
/W ME PLX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PsychoStyle (30. Juli 2008)

ich muss sagen:



Dazar schrieb:


> WASN MIT DEN SERVERN LOS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




war genial!!!^^








der hier nicht...


shadowwoman schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1o0X5JRjoc
> 
> da habts was ^^


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Naja, der gag kommt auf jeder 2. seite...


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

&#12288;&#65295;l&#12289; Give mages better talents or
&#65288;&#65439;&#65380; &#65377; &#65303; this kitty dies!!
&#12288;l&#12289; ~&#12541;
&#12288;&#12376;&#12375;f_, )&#12494;


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

da ist man 20 Minuten am arbeiten und ihr schreibt 3 Seiten wie geil ist das denn^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> du machst uns um... kommt da noch was?


Nein ich mach euch um  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Atropoides schrieb:


> CPT. CAPSLOCK UND SEIN GESCHWADER DER GROSSBUCHSTABEN!!!!!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder ich sabber euch tot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> &#12288;&#65295;l&#12289; Give mages better talents or
> &#65288;&#65439;&#65380; &#65377; &#65303; this kitty dies!!
> &#12288;l&#12289; ~&#12541;
> &#12288;&#12376;&#12375;f_, )&#12494;


wie süüüüüß =)


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Michael_ schrieb:


> da ist man 20 Minuten am arbeiten und ihr schreibt 3 Seiten wie geil ist das denn^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mindestens so genial wie dein Avatar!

Disturbed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Nein ich mach euch um
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Roar


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Nein ich mach euch um
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ok...


an dieser stelle kann ich nur http://zattoo.com/de entpfehlen... super bei langweiligen raids... einfach auf "immer im vordergrund" stellen und commedy central sehn (mein geheimtipp, da läuft eht genialer scheiß^^)


----------



## Vanevil (30. Juli 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=hfx05rIUJfo

Bestellt schnell !


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> ok...
> 
> 
> an dieser stelle kann ich nur http://zattoo.com/de entpfehlen... super bei langweiligen raids... einfach auf "immer im vordergrund" stellen und commedy central sehn (mein geheimtipp, da läuft eht genialer scheiß^^)


kann ich nicht bin auf arbeit


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

ist vollkommen kostenlos, nur eine e-mail adresse wird benötigt


----------



## Sonsbecker (30. Juli 2008)

ich fordere mal so nebenbei für meinen krieger auch die angstblase der palas, das tier der jäger, die dots des hexers, frostnova der mages, alle totems gleichzeitig eines schamis, heilleistung des priesters, verstohlenheit des schurken.

das ist doch wohl nicht zu unverschämt, diese kleine klassenänderung, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suki2000 (30. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Und wann machst dann dein Jäger auf 70?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hm irgendwie kb alleine zu lvln aber lvl sie nebenbei mal auf 70 ;D


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> kann ich nicht bin auf arbeit


ist trotzdem super, saugs dir^^


----------



## crazzy (30. Juli 2008)

SILENCE I KILL YOU

xD


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Hi


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

OMG ihr seit mir zu schnell beim posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und ja ich bin Gestört=Disturbed^^


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> ich fordere mal so nebenbei für meinen krieger auch die angstblase der palas, das tier der jäger, die dots des hexers, frostnova der mages, alle totems gleichzeitig eines schamis, heilleistung des priesters, verstohlenheit des schurken.
> 
> das ist doch wohl nicht zu unverschämt, diese kleine klassenänderung, oder?
> 
> ...


dafür braucht der krieger keinen intelligenz-buff... würde eh nix bringen, so sinnlos hoffnungslos isses xD


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Hi


tach


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Hi


----------



## MaximoPark (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Hi



Hallo


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

crazzy schrieb:


> SILENCE I KILL YOU
> 
> xD



Knock Knock how is there?


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Michael_ schrieb:


> Knock Knock how is there?


Me, i kill you!


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Hi!


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

hi


----------



## shadowwoman (30. Juli 2008)

also ich verzieh mich mal hab ja noch sinnvolle sachen zu tun ^^


----------



## neon_eye (30. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen allerseits 

*kaffeeundteemitbringundcroissantshinstell*


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Hi!


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> also ich verzieh mich mal hab ja noch sinnvolle sachen zu tun ^^


rofl nix ist sinnlo... ähh voller als dieser besch.... ähhhhm ganz schöner tread!!


----------



## Adrianna84 (30. Juli 2008)

re und Huhuu


----------



## toydoll (30. Juli 2008)

wasn hier schonwieder los?


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

hi, wieso auch immer


----------



## MaximoPark (30. Juli 2008)

hallo


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Hi!


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Adrianna84 schrieb:


> re und Huhuu


wäbä, frischfleisch *sabber*


----------



## MaximoPark (30. Juli 2008)

Adrianna84 schrieb:


> re und Huhuu



wb und hi


----------



## Flipmode (30. Juli 2008)

Mittwoch ist ! ^^


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Hi!


reicht aber langsam, atro O.o

EDIT: lol 499er post^^


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaximoPark (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*tröst*


----------



## Sonsbecker (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> dafür braucht der krieger keinen intelligenz-buff... würde eh nix bringen, so sinnlos hoffnungslos isses xD



wir gleichen fehlende intelligenz eben durch brutalität aus, während ihr mages immer noch überlegt, welchen cast ihr nehmen sollt, ist der gegner meist schon down - so wie gestern wieder in der ini * lol

O-Ton Magier: Du hast die Gegner so schnell down, da kriege ich nicht mal den Feuerball gezaubert. 

Ergo - Intelligenz kann auch hinderlich sein - ugga agga ugga  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Meinetwegen, ich wittme DIR meinen 500ersten post :]


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Ich grüße an dieser Stelle meine Familie, meine Fans und alle vom Server Proudmoore (<<< alles Fans)


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> wir gleichen fehlende intelligenz eben durch brutalität aus, während ihr mages immer noch überlegt, welchen cast ihr nehmen sollt, ist der gegner meist schon down - so wie gestern wieder in der ini * lol


wie mache ich einen krieger schlauer?



ich sheepe ihn xD


----------



## Adrianna84 (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> wäbä, frischfleisch *sabber*





hrhr ty  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Ich grüße an dieser Stelle meine Familie, meine Fans und alle vom Server Proudmoore (<<< alles Fans)


*jeah* *jubel* ATROOOO!!! ftw!!


----------



## Mumble (30. Juli 2008)

So, einmal schnell Adrianna beissen (so lange sie noch da ist) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin dann aber selber mal weg, ist zu viel zum lesen hier... Ich hab noch sooooo viel Arbeit vor mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sonst kommt man ja zu nichts, wenn man hier rumspamt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis später und HF!


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Adrianna84 schrieb:


> hrhr ty
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*hust* so wars natürlich net gemeint... glaubich


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

http://www.mogulus.com/atro_test


----------



## Xamthys (30. Juli 2008)

Morgähn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> http://www.mogulus.com/atro_test


xD


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

Go ich will heute Seite 800 sehen!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und es ist 10 vor 9 in Wien es scheint die Sonne und wir haben 18°C.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Xamthys schrieb:


> Morgähn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kuckschluck xamthys


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

nur noch 11 Seiten


----------



## Sonsbecker (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> wie mache ich einen krieger schlauer?
> 
> 
> 
> ich sheepe ihn xD



yap - danach gibbet dann mage-döner


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> nur noch 11 Seiten


nicht, wenn dieser sinnlose post die nächste seite öffnet^^


----------



## Suki2000 (30. Juli 2008)

O.o meine güte sollte mal öfters hier Mittwochs nachgucken is ja besser wie jeder 0815 chat xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> nicht, wenn dieser sinnlose post die nächste seite öffnet^^


schade... >.<


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

schreibt mal langsamer ich komm kaum mit >_<


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> O.o meine güte sollte mal öfters hier Mittwochs nachgucken is ja besser wie jeder 0815 chat xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


logo


----------



## PsychoStyle (30. Juli 2008)

Was geht aaaaab?


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Gogo 10 Seiten


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> schreibt mal langsamer ich komm kaum mit >_<


ich werd mir mühe geben^^


----------



## Suki2000 (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> logo



hehe xD


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> hehe xD


:]  übrg hat der olle neque die neue seite geöffnet^^ damit bin ich spamer nr1 hier^^


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Träumer
Ich bin Spammer No.1


----------



## Mimmiteh (30. Juli 2008)

Ja heute ist Mittwoch.


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Mimmiteh schrieb:


> Ja heute ist Mittwoch.



Oh


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

Hier gibts sogar PPS:

Pages per Second

XD


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

jetzt weis ich auch warum ich mich ncih einloggn kann....


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

XD


----------



## Mumble (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> :]  übrg hat der olle neque die neue seite geöffnet^^ damit bin ich spamer nr1 hier^^



Schau mal nach wem Seite 500 "gehört" und wer den 10.000 Beitrag verfasst hat...

P.s.: Seite 1000 und Beitrag 20.000 sind hiermit reserviert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (30. Juli 2008)

schreiben wir mal á la scharping:


L       a      n      g       s       a      m


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Stimmt glaub Muble topt alles :-/


----------



## Adrianna84 (30. Juli 2008)

netter Server Michael  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suki2000 (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> :]  übrg hat der olle neque die neue seite geöffnet^^ damit bin ich spamer nr1 hier^^



glaub ich dir sofort O.o boah ne ey wieso wird mir das xchar teil imem rnoch als 60er shamy angezeigt mein shamü is 62~.~


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

WEHUUU

I AM MURLOC


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Stimmt glaub Muble topt alles :-/


jap


----------



## mattenowie (30. Juli 2008)

guten morgen, ach was für ein schöner morgen die sonne lacht also nach draussen mit euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

DD-Hexer-DD schrieb:


> jap



Trotzdem nur ein weiterer Fan!!!


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

nö


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Träumer
> Ich bin Spammer No.1


hätteste wohl gern! 

SpamMeters Recount: spame 3/5 Quellen:
#1 Neque Neque   510 Spam
#2 Atropoides       235 Spam
#3 Michael_          108 Spam
Insgesammt:        853 Spam


----------



## Mumble (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Trotzdem nur ein weiterer Fan!!!




^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suki2000 (30. Juli 2008)

DD-Hexer-DD schrieb:


> nö


^^


----------



## Xelyna (30. Juli 2008)

*Kekse und Milch auf den Tisch stell*
 Wunderschönen Guten Morgen allerseits!


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> hätteste wohl gern!
> 
> SpamMeters Recount: spame 3/5 Quellen:
> #1 Neque Neque   510 Spam
> ...



Öhm...
Warte kurz


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

ihr spammer...xD


----------



## Mumble (30. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *Kekse und Milch auf den Tisch stell*
> Wunderschönen Guten Morgen allerseits!



Morgen (Ex-)Mami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

Adrianna84 schrieb:


> netter Server Michael
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


O,o dich kenn ich ja noch gar net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiel so selten PVP da seh ich kaum noch Allys nur meine geliebte Creativ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die ist auch manchmal vor MH/BT und jez hab ich sie auch schon soooo lange nicht mehr gesehn


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Öhm...
> Warte kurz


tja, da biste jetzt platt


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

Ich werd langsam müde tut was dagegen konstruktive beiträge erwünscht :O


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Spam in diesem Thread:

Michael_ : 13
Neque Neque: 191
Atropoides: 228

PWNED!


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Öhm...
> Warte kurz




Das zählt aber zum Spam -Meter auch wenn ich jez Werbung mach:

http://srv2.playerhost.net/darksociety/portal3/


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> Ich werd langsam müde tut was dagegen konstruktive beiträge erwünscht :O


[2. Handel] Neque Neque: VERKAUFE [SPAM] IN MASSEN /W ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suki2000 (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> Ich werd langsam müde tut was dagegen konstruktive beiträge erwünscht :O


Die wirds hier wohl net geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Spam in diesem Thread:
> 
> Michael_ : 13
> Neque Neque: 191
> ...


geb mich geschlagen...


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

gute nacht O.o


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Die wirds hier wohl net geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 

hmm jo
ich fühle mich wie im handelschannel


----------



## Mumble (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> [2. Handel] Neque Neque: VERKAUFE [SPAM] IN MASSEN /W ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hi, ich bin neu hier, hast mal nen paar g?!?


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> geb mich geschlagen...



HULDIGT MIR!


----------



## Suki2000 (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> hmm jo


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

/2 Zieht mich jemand Verließ? Sorry für FC


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin neu hier, hast mal nen paar g?!?






Atropoides schrieb:


> HULDIGT MIR!


n ö


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin neu hier, hast mal nen paar g?!?






Atropoides schrieb:


> HULDIGT MIR!


1. NEIN!!!!
2. lmahintern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> HULDIGT MIR!



ziehst mich Kara?!?


----------



## Suki2000 (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> hmm jo


Glaub ich geh mal mein mybuffed profil bissle bearbeiten^^


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Spam in diesem Thread:
> 
> Michael_ : 13
> Neque Neque: 191
> ...



Ich hasse dich^^ da muss ich mich ja anstrengen *argh*


----------



## Mumble (30. Juli 2008)

Unterschreibt ihr meine Gildensatzung?!?

Join "ImbaRoxxors"!!!


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

DD-Hexer-DD schrieb:


> n ö



Mögen 100 Plagen über dich kommen!!!


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> /2 Zieht mich jemand Verließ? Sorry für FC



dich? lass mich überlegen



















hmm...

























hmmm.....



















NEIN!


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Unterschreibt ihr meine Gildensatzung?!?
> 
> Join "ImbaRoxxors"!!!


auf jeden fall^^


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Michael_ schrieb:


> Ich hasse dich^^ da muss ich mich ja anstrengen *argh*



Lügner, mich kann man nicht hassen, sondern nur verehren!


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Lügner, mich kann man nicht hassen, sondern nur verehren!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Join this guild:

http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=P...of+Atro&p=1


----------



## Suki2000 (30. Juli 2008)

DD-Hexer-DD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol


----------



## Flywa (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo allerseits,
dann meld ich mich hier mal mit meinem ersten Post in diesem tollen Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Neque Neque sagt: GEBT MIR GOLD!!!!!
Darkrogé sagt: wtf?
Neque Neque sagt: ey lol du noob, gib mir sofort 200g!!!!!!
Darkrogé sagt: ähhhm... nein?
Neque Neque sagt: DOCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Neque Neque schreit: GEBT MIR ALLE EUER GOLD SOFORT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[Dieser account Wurde gesperrt. Bitte wenden sie sich an [...]]


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Join this guild:
> 
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=P...of+Atro&p=1



Der eine char der in der gilde ist, ist bestimmt ein twink von dir >_>


----------



## Mumble (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Join this guild:
> 
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=P...of+Atro&p=1



Hehe, ich erstell mir dann nen Char da... "AtroFan" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Join this guild:
> 
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=P...of+Atro&p=1


deine bank?^^


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Flywa schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> dann meld ich mich hier mal mit meinem ersten Post in diesem tollen Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hi Fan!


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

hi


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

DD-Hexer-DD schrieb:


> deine bank?^^



Nein, die imba roxxor Gilde die WotLK rocken wird!!!




Ja klar meine Bank!


----------



## Mumble (30. Juli 2008)

Flywa schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> dann meld ich mich hier mal mit meinem ersten Post in diesem tollen Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

hi
bekomm ich nen autogramm?


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Achja hab Seite 793 eröffnet, nur noch 7...


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

achja, und nicht "hi" vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Hi Fan!



Gut dann will ich mal...









Du bist der größte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






























...zufrieden??


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

moin


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Achja hab Seite 793 eröffnet, nur noch 7...


mittlerweile sindma von spammeters ebstimmt auf gleicher höhe... ich erlasse dir die ehre, seite 800 zu öffnen *verbeug*


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Hehe, ich erstell mir dann nen Char da... "AtroFan"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wär super xD...


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

DD-Hexer-DD schrieb:


> moin


naamd


----------



## Sonsbecker (30. Juli 2008)

ihr seid echt bekloppt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Das wär super xD...


ich auch... wenn server wieder online sind^^


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Michael_ schrieb:


> Gut dann will ich mal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So zufrieden wie immer, weil ich es bereits wusste...


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

lol dann mach ich atropwnsu


----------



## Suki2000 (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Das wär super xD...


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> mittlerweile sindma von spammeters ebstimmt auf gleicher höhe... ich erlasse dir die ehre, seite 800 zu öffnen *verbeug*


 
nein das mach ich asl neuling...








































































...not


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> ihr seid echt bekloppt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das wissma doch, spam hier nicht rum sondern schreib mal was , was wir nicht wissen


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (30. Juli 2008)

gibts hier abgesehen von den spammern auch wer der sagen kann warum die server schon um 3 anstatt um 5 down warn?^^


----------



## Suki2000 (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Das wär super xD...


hehe^^


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> ich auch... wenn server wieder online sind^^



Yeah!!!!


----------



## Amokee (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> dafür braucht der krieger keinen intelligenz-buff... würde eh nix bringen, so sinnlos hoffnungslos isses xD




Das bringt wohl etwas - endlich Kreuzworträtsel lösen :-))

Guten Morgen zusammen - wünsche einen schönen Tag (ab 11 Uhr)


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> nein das mach ich asl neuling...
> ...not


soweiso nicht, wenn du immer seitenlange posts amcht, ein leerzeichen reicht >.<


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> gibts hier abgesehen von den spammern auch wer der sagen kann warum die server schon um 3 anstatt um 5 down warn?^^


kA


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

STEINIGT IHN!

Er hat Seite 784 eröffnet!!!


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> das wissma doch, spam hier nicht rum sondern schreib mal was , was wir nicht wissen



Genau lasst endlich dieses Sinnlose gespame....









....scheiße Seite 800 ist NAHE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> das wissma doch, spam hier nicht rum sondern schreib mal was , was wir nicht wissen



die auswirkungen des vollmondes auf die kleintierpopuliation in den niederungen oberösterreichs? zu dem thema etwas?


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> gibts hier abgesehen von den spammern auch wer der sagen kann warum die server schon um 3 anstatt um 5 down warn?^^


wurde angekündigt - ohne erklährung


----------



## Xelyna (30. Juli 2008)

Hat eigentlich einer von euch dieses krasse Unwetter gestern mitbekommen?
Bei mir war nichts los aber bei einem Schamanenheiler unsres Raids gestern ist der Blitz eingeschlagen! 
Da ging gar nichts mehr^-^


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> gibts hier abgesehen von den spammern auch wer der sagen kann warum die server schon um 3 anstatt um 5 down warn?^^



wegen den wartungsarbeiten stand auch neben dem loginfenster links beim start von wow o_O


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> die auswirkungen des vollmondes auf die kleintierpopuliation in den niederungen oberösterreichs? zu dem thema etwas?


öhhm... nö, das hier ist viel interesanter


----------



## Mumble (30. Juli 2008)

Schade, dass man nicht längere Namen machen kann, dann würde ich mich:

"DerDerNichtWürdigIstMitAtroDemEinzigartigenZuSpielenAberDennochAufSeinemSer
verSpieltUndSichInDemutVorIhmVerbeugt" 

nennen...


----------



## Suki2000 (30. Juli 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> die auswirkungen des vollmondes auf die kleintierpopuliation in den niederungen oberösterreichs? zu dem thema etwas?


Ähm.............. nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich einer von euch dieses krasse Unwetter gestern mitbekommen?
> Bei mir war nichts los aber bei einem Schamanenheiler unsres Raids gestern ist der Blitz eingeschlagen!
> Da ging gar nichts mehr^-^



Kettenblitz?


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> wegen den wartungsarbeiten stand auch neben dem loginfenster links beim start von wow o_O


hab ich schon geschrieben... siehe oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amokee (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> STEINIGT IHN!
> 
> Er hat Seite 784 eröffnet!!!



Ausweichen, Parieren, Blocken - Zauberreflexion :-)


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Kettenblitz?


sie is doch mele


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Schade, dass man nicht längere Namen machen kann, dann würde ich mich:
> 
> "DerDerNichtWürdigIstMitAtroDemEinzigartigenZuSpielenAberDennochAufSeinemSer
> verSpieltUndSichInDemutVorIhmVerbeugt"
> ...


ich nich


----------



## Asoriel (30. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen, sind bei euch auch die Server down? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/ironie off

erstmal n Kaffee holen gehen...


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> soweiso nicht, wenn du immer seitenlange posts amcht, ein leerzeichen reicht >.<




das sehe ich....
















anders :O


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

ups, wer hat seite 784 eröfnet?


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Amokee schrieb:


> Ausweichen, Parieren, Blocken - Zauberreflexion :-)



oO

Wenn du dem Stein ausweichst, ist er dann nicht an die vorbei geflogen?


----------



## Suki2000 (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> sie is doch mele


O.o looooooooooool


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

HA!!! 

Seite 795!!!


----------



## Mumble (30. Juli 2008)

DD-Hexer-DD schrieb:


> ich nich



Stimmt, hast recht, ich auch nicht^^


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

report ftw... aber nur, wenn du nicht endlich damit aufhörst, das gescrolle geht mir aufn senkel


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> hab ich schon geschrieben... siehe oben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wo ihr seit zu schnell beim spamen............. ehm schreiben sry


----------



## Sonsbecker (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> öhhm... nö, das hier ist viel interesanter



schade eigentlich - ich werde mal eine abhandlung über spamming im allgemeinen und im besonderen unter berücksichtigung der emotional schwierigen situation an einem wartungs-mittwoch verfassen. aber erst bald, nicht jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> HA!!!
> 
> Seite 795!!!


gözött


----------



## Xelyna (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Kettenblitz?


Ähm..nein..eher nicht. Es sei denn man geht davon aus das Petrus Ele-Schamane ist und die Unwetter auf ihn zurück zuführen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> gözött



Sänks!!


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

ich hab langeweile darf ich wem nen Kecks am Kopf schießen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Michael_ schrieb:


> wo ihr seit zu schnell beim spamen............. ehm schreiben sry


sag nicht das schmlimme wort mit s!!!



... also schreiben!


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ähm..nein..eher nicht. Es sei denn man geht davon aus das Petrus Ele-Schamane ist und die Unwetter auf ihn zurück zuführen sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



!! So siehts aus!


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Sänks!!


enpä


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

@ all
hi

















^
|
leeres feld

xDD


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> enpä



O EM GE
WE TE EF


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> sag nicht das schmlimme wort mit s!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ... also schreiben!




ES...............ES.................TUT mir LEID  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

namd


----------



## Suki2000 (30. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ähm..nein..eher nicht. Es sei denn man geht davon aus das Petrus Ele-Schamane ist und die Unwetter auf ihn zurück zuführen sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo stimm ich dir mal so zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

guten morgen wünsch ich


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> sag nicht das schmlimme wort mit s!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ... also schreiben!



Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Hi


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> guten morgen wünsch ich


Servus!


----------



## Sonsbecker (30. Juli 2008)

server gehen wieder









































nicht


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> O EM GE
> WE TE EF


lul do nubby



Michael_ schrieb:


> ES...............ES.................TUT mir LEID
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dafür gibt es keine entschuldigung O.o  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben



DU BIST PÖSE!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Eh lasst den mist mal..





























mit den freien Zeilen!


----------



## Xamthys (30. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> guten morgen wünsch ich



Dir auch einen guten Morgen


----------



## Xelyna (30. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> guten morgen wünsch ich


Hi Whity, na? Server down? ;D
Ich bin ja dafür dass der nächste Serverdown nicht nächste Woche Mittwoch ist wenn ich Urlaub hab, sondern morgen wenn ich in der Berufsschule sitz :>


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

moin moin
was geht?
alles kkat bei dir? 
wie spät?
gleich viertel nach 9
ok
bin mal ebn los brötchen holn gehn


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

seite 796 eingeleitet muhaha -..-


----------



## Amokee (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> oO
> 
> Wenn du dem Stein ausweichst, ist er dann nicht an die vorbei geflogen?



Die Reihenfolge ist doch zufällig, oder ?? Deshalb alle Talente in die Waagschale geworfen


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben


*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!!!* er hat das böse wort gesagt, atro, vernichte ihn... meine kraft... sie schwindet!
bitte räche meinen tod, und lass mich das letzte opfer dieses sinlosen spamens sein *röchel*


----------



## Suki2000 (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Eh lasst den mist mal..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aber selber machen xD


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> lul do nubby
> 
> 
> dafür gibt es keine entschuldigung O.o
> ...




ach echt kann ich dich bestechen das dus vergisst???


















Kecks?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (30. Juli 2008)

ALSO
ICH
WOLLTE
NUR
MITTEILEN
,
DASS
ICH
JETZT
WIRKLICH
ARBEITEN
MUSS 
UND
DESWEGEN
WERDE
ICH
MICH
JETZT
VERABSCHIEDEN
!
!
!



T
S
C
H
Ö
Ö
Ö
Ö
Ö
Ö
!
!
!


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> aber selber machen xD



Nur als beispiel!


----------



## Kasdeja (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo auch ;D


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> ALSO
> ICH
> WOLLTE
> NUR
> ...



BB!


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> ALSO
> ICH
> WOLLTE
> NUR
> ...



haunse und hf


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Michael_ schrieb:


> ach echt kann ich dich bestechen das dus vergisst???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gern... über was haben wir nochmal geredet? achja, blumen.


----------



## Xelyna (30. Juli 2008)

Irgendetwas gefällt mir an diesem Mittwoch nicht.. könnte die Tatsache sein dass man sich hier nicht richtig unterhalten kann.. 
Hoffentlich sind die Server bald wieder on und hier wird es etwas ruhiger.


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

hi


----------



## Xamthys (30. Juli 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> ALSO
> ICH
> WOLLTE
> NUR
> ...



Wiedersehen ^^


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> ALSO
> ICH
> WOLLTE
> NUR
> ...


LASS KRACHEN!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (30. Juli 2008)

warum nur soviel platz verschwenden?


----------



## metalmonster2 (30. Juli 2008)

moin moin


----------



## Mumble (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> BB!






DD-Hexer-DD schrieb:


> haunse und hf





Xamthys schrieb:


> Wiedersehen ^^






Michael_ schrieb:


> LASS KRACHEN!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Herrlich, wie ihr meinen Beitrag zitiert nur um Seiten zu leechen^^

Ich troll mich...


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Bin ja mal gespannt ob ich gleich echt was von euch höre auf PM D: D: D:!!!!


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Herrlich, wie ihr meinen Beitrag zitiert nur um Seiten zu leechen^^
> 
> Ich troll mich...




xD


----------



## Suki2000 (30. Juli 2008)

O.o mein gott komm kaum mim lesen nach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atro? bitte verlass mich nicht, RÄCHE MICH! vernichte Morder...


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

genau lasst uns alle den abschiedstext von Mumble zietieren dann eröffne ich gleich seite 800 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (30. Juli 2008)

grüss tisch und tisch und tisch und du auch ein grüsse

hallo erstmals allerseits gibts noch kaffee und n brötchen

wie gehts den servern?

*wave* Sily


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> Atro? bitte verlass mich nicht, RÄCHE MICH! vernichte Morder...



WTF?
Was ist mit Morder???

*Pfeile anspitz*


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

komm morder wir dotten atro und machen dann dauerfear..^^


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

DD-Hexer-DD schrieb:


> komm morder wir dotten atro und machen dann dauerfear..^^



Zorn des Wilditers und Medallion der Allianz ftw!!!


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> WTF?
> Was ist mit Morder???
> 
> *Pfeile anspitz*


Morder? ist dasn grafik-bug oder hastn mal des jägers drauf?


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

ja und dannahc kommt n neuer fear...o0^^


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Achja und dann lernst mal den Burst eines BMs kennen, du Stoffie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

DD-Hexer-DD schrieb:


> komm morder wir dotten atro und machen dann dauerfear..^^



für den reicht ein sengender schmerz :O

Edit: seite 798 ist mien sowie 800 es auch sein wird xD


----------



## Sonsbecker (30. Juli 2008)

nochmal croissants und kaffee für alle

§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§

(________________)²


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

DD-Hexer-DD schrieb:


> komm morder wir dotten atro und machen dann dauerfear..^^


ahhhh... ich bekomme wieder lebensenergie, Sterbt, ihr unwürdigen, zusammen mit meinem freund atro werdet ihr vernichtet, acht euch auf euren untergang gefasst!


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

ja dann hol ich mir nen dudu und dann wir gepwnd^^


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Irgendetwas gefällt mir an diesem Mittwoch nicht.. könnte die Tatsache sein dass man sich hier nicht richtig unterhalten kann..
> Hoffentlich sind die Server bald wieder on und hier wird es etwas ruhiger.


kann ich nur zustimmen eine minute und 2 seiten ohne sinn aber richtigen schlimm sinnlos nich normal sinnlos^^


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> wurde angekündigt - ohne erklährung


ja will ja wissen ob er weis WARUM das so is^^


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> kann ich nur zustimmen eine minute und 2 seiten ohne sinn aber richtigen schlimm sinnlos nich normal sinnlos^^


huhu white^^


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

DD-Hexer-DD schrieb:


> ja dann hol ich mir nen dudu und dann wir gepwnd^^



3vs1?

Typisch Allianz!!!


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> für den reicht ein sengender schmerz :O
> 
> Edit: seite 798 ist mien sowie 800 es auch sein wird xD


jop glaub ich auch


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

kla..wenn du aufmukst
dann bekommse auch richtig eine^^


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Dumdidum


----------



## Suki2000 (30. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> kann ich nur zustimmen eine minute und 2 seiten ohne sinn aber richtigen schlimm sinnlos nich normal sinnlos^^


hehe^^


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

DD-Hexer-DD schrieb:


> kla..wenn du aufmukst
> dann bekommse auch richtig eine^^



Gähn!


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

So das muss ich jez loswerden... Ich hab euch alle LIEB!!


XD


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Seite 799?


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Gähn!


schick dein pet los, ich log auf meinen pvptwink um hrhrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einsam (30. Juli 2008)

wuha vor 11 zok ich eh net ^^
is ja krank wenn man nach dem aufstehen gleich an wow denkt.... ^^

ich geh erstmal menen kaffee skill erhöhen und danach meine lvl 3 katze füttern.... treuestufe 6 und frisst mir imemr noch die haare vom kopf.... danach denke ich werd ich erst mal meine hd so sirtieren wie mein interface....

mfg
einsam

ps.: krank ist heut zu tage normal.... die geselschaft nimmt immer den wert der am höchsten ist und setzt ihn als standart fest... also bin ich in wirklichkeit normal. komisches gefühl von kranken mitschwimmern der gesellschaft umgeben zu sein ^^


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Jetzt aber!


----------



## storm51 (30. Juli 2008)

ICH WILLL ZOCKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spaßß ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Oder jetzt?


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Seite 799?


schön wärs


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

hier könnte ihre nachricht stehen:














































nur 5k g
dann kann ich endlich epic-fliegen


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

uiuiui gleich ist seite 800 erreicht


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

bluub o_O


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Na wie gehts euch so (ich mein die die normalerweise hier sind XD)


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Oder jetzt?


dafür bekommste die 300 msst nur genug spamen^^


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

jezt


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

Ah need nummer 800 -...-


----------



## streetzwei (30. Juli 2008)

immer das gespame^^


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

oder jetzt


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

gief it


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

so auch mal wieder da


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

oder jetzt


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Na wie gehts euch so (ich mein die die normalerweise hier sind XD)


voll imba, hab auch gerade erst gerept und neue pots eingenommen, war gestern wegen dem kararaid voll verschwitzt


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben


----------



## Öbelix1 (30. Juli 2008)

Moin!


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

800!!!!!!!!


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

oder jetzt


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

800!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

oder jetzt


----------



## Öbelix1 (30. Juli 2008)

Seite 800!!!

nicht


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

ahhhhhhhhhh! ich bin müde


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

JAA!

HAHAHHAHAHAHA PWNED


----------



## Sonsbecker (30. Juli 2008)

ihr seid immer noch bekloppt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amokee (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> Ah need nummer 800 -...-


 /würfeln 800 (799 - 800)


----------



## Xelyna (30. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> kann ich nur zustimmen eine minute und 2 seiten ohne sinn aber richtigen schlimm sinnlos nich normal sinnlos^^


Das ist einfach nur deprimierend.. ich seh's schon kommen dass sich ein Moderator des Threads annimmt.. Schade aber hilft wohl nichts.


----------



## Suki2000 (30. Juli 2008)

streetzwei schrieb:


> immer das gespame^^


O.o meine güte^^ glaub ich  bin mal wech^^


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

spam ftw wtf O.o


----------



## Aliera (30. Juli 2008)

blaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

jetzt aber -..-


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> 800!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


neeeeeiiiiiiinnn nur 2.


egal silber medaile


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> O.o meine güte^^ glaub ich  bin mal wech^^


schade^^


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

so knapp und doch vorbei


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> 800!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



gratz^^


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

IN YA FACES!!!!!


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> 800!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


GZ hab doch egsagt, du bekommst sie^^


----------



## Tarnhamster (30. Juli 2008)

Und jetzt weiter bis 900!


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> GOGOGOGOGSchreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben Schreiben



willst dir jetz die 900 holen?^^


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> IN YA FACES!!!!!


=]


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

So, jetzt wieder normal sinnlosen Spam ^^


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

gleich schon 801 weil alle 800 werden wollten


----------



## lukwild (30. Juli 2008)

ihr wollt die seite 800?hier kommt die seite 800!! tadaaa


----------



## Öbelix1 (30. Juli 2008)

was macht ihr grade so?^^


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

normal is hier nix  mehr


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

was hab ich gesagt


----------



## Suki2000 (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> GZ hab doch egsagt, du bekommst sie^^


naja mal frühstücken man sieht sich nächsten mittwoch meine lieben: JIPPPIE bald wieder auf Tirion on ;O


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

lukwild schrieb:


> ihr wollt die seite 800?hier kommt die seite 800!! tadaaa


bisschen spät...


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Hey Morder? Wieso schriebst nichts mehr?


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

spammen!!!!einself


----------



## Alpax (30. Juli 2008)

Ich fang extra erst um 10:00 zu arbeiten an, dass ich morgens noch wow zocken kann und dann is mittwoch ey -.-


----------



## streetzwei (30. Juli 2008)

glei 802^^


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> willst dir jetz die 900 holen?^^



sowohl die 900 als auch die 1000 ich werde vllt sogar die welt regieren mal sehen...


----------



## Illuminatos (30. Juli 2008)

Huiii, schon wieder Mittwoch? War der nicht erst?
Hummel Hummel liebe Buffies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (30. Juli 2008)

Öbelix schrieb:


> was macht ihr grade so?^^


Mich über ein paar [insert irgendwas here] aufregen, arbeiten und warten dass die Kinder endlich wieder WoW zocken können..


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny is auch da! *freu* wie gehts dir


----------



## Mimmiteh (30. Juli 2008)

DD-Hexer-DD schrieb:


> jetzt weis ich auch warum ich mich ncih einloggn kann....



Genau es ist immer noch Mittwoch und noch zu früh....


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Hey Morder? Wieso schriebst nichts mehr?


tuh nur so, als wäre er nur afk^^


----------



## Asoriel (30. Juli 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> warum nur soviel platz verschwenden?



*Warum? Wer verschwendet hier Platz?*























































....also ich nicht


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

*ARGH* ich hab Seite 800 verpasst naja dann halt bei 900 tschau @ Atropoides,Neque neque,Morder, Mama, Papa usw............

Man sieht sich!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

^^


----------



## Yasei (30. Juli 2008)

Moggääähhhn ihrs.

Es ist Mittwoch... ich bin seit 1h30min auf der Arbeit... und schon so angenervt, dass man meinen könnte es wäre kurz vor Feierabend. Aber zum Glück gibt es das www und diesen Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was sind die aktuellen Themen?


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

haunse


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

So ich mache gleich eine gruppe auf "Kinder die Mittwochs spammen bis die Server wieder gehen" oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Michael_ schrieb:


> *ARGH* ich hab Seite 800 verpasst naja dann halt bei 900 tschau @ Atropoides,Neque neque,Morder, Mama, Papa usw............
> 
> Man sieht sich!!
> 
> ...


Gute nacht, mein sohn, soll ich dich zudecken?


----------



## Xelyna (30. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Jenny is auch da! *freu* wie gehts dir


Ja? Hab ich vor lauter sinnlosem Schwachsinn jetzt gar nicht gesehn, aber hallo!


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

DD-Hexer-DD schrieb:


> ^^



aja und wir hatten gerade 2 PPS^^


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

aahh spamming?


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> So ich mache gleich eine gruppe auf "Kinder die Mittwochs spammen bis die Server wieder gehen" oO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und erlöse uns von dem bösen und führe uns nicht in versuchung


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> Gute nacht, mein sohn, soll ich dich zudecken?



OMG ich muss hackeln aber ne Decke wär natürlich schon was tolles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (30. Juli 2008)

Yasei schrieb:


> Moggääähhhn ihrs.
> 
> Es ist Mittwoch... ich bin seit 1h30min auf der Arbeit... und schon so angenervt, dass man meinen könnte es wäre kurz vor Feierabend. Aber zum Glück gibt es das www und diesen Thread
> 
> ...


Themen? Die kannst du momentan irgendwie vergebens suchen. 
Ach ich hock auch in der Arbeit, aber mit Ventilator lässt es sich selbst im dritten Stock grad gut aushalten *froi* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Und erlöse uns von dem bösen und führe uns nicht in versuchung


zu spät


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Hey Morder? Wieso schriebst nichts mehr?



bin dabei finstere pläne zu schmieden um die weltherrschafft an mich zu reißen wie jeden mittwoch um halb 10 in deutschland während ich ein keks esse dessen namen ich zwecks schleichwerbung nicht nennen darf


----------



## Megamage (30. Juli 2008)

LOL! Naja ich habe grade ma eben Diablo durchgezockt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> So ich mache gleich eine gruppe auf "Kinder die Mittwochs spammen bis die Server wieder gehen" oO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gibts sowas net schon???


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> bin dabei finstere pläne zu schmieden um die weltherrschafft an mich zu reißen wie jeden mittwoch um halb 10 in deutschland während ich ein keks esse dessen namen ich zwecks schleichwerbung nicht nennen darf


knoppers?


----------



## Mace (30. Juli 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> Ich fang extra erst um 10:00 zu arbeiten an, dass ich morgens noch wow zocken kann und dann is mittwoch ey -.-


du hast das extra so eingerichtet damit du morgens noch wow zocken kannst^^?


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

DD-Hexer-DD schrieb:


> knoppers?


erst in 2min


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

lalala


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> erst in 2min


stimmt und ich hab gerade keins......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

DD-Hexer-DD schrieb:


> knoppers?



wie gesagt ich darf es zwecks schleichwerbung net sagen aber du liegst richtig


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Mich über ein paar [insert irgendwas here] aufregen, arbeiten und warten dass die Kinder endlich wieder WoW zocken können..


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genau so



White-Frost schrieb:


> Jenny is auch da! *freu* wie gehts dir


danke gut ausser das ich heut ein dauer hungergefühl hab weil gestern nicht so viel gegessen


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

jaa seite 803 eröffnet


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> genau so
> ...


da bist aber irgendwo selber schuld und brauchst mir nich leid tun oder XD^^


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

http://my.buffed.de/groups/1222/board/view/794?HINT=24


----------



## Silmarilli (30. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> kann ich nur zustimmen eine minute und 2 seiten ohne sinn aber richtigen schlimm sinnlos nich normal sinnlos^^


 grüezi withy ööhm jo 1-2 stunden noch dann sollts wieder ruhiger werden 


danke für den Kaffee und die croissants , soul, bin noch nich ganz wach hab bis halb 2 ingi geskillt und irgendwo bin ich draufgekommen das um 05:30 wecker leudet *gähn*


----------



## Xelyna (30. Juli 2008)

Mace schrieb:


> du hast das extra so eingerichtet damit du morgens noch wow zocken kannst^^?


Aah das hab ich teilweise auch immer so gemacht, wo ich noch früher aufgestanden bin um zu frühstücken, mal schnell zwei drei Dailys und ab in die Arbeit =)
Aber Frühstück gibts nicht mehr, nur noch Brotzeit und dass dann im Büro. Heißt zwar, morgens kein WoW mehr aber dafür länger schlafen ;D


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

DD-Hexer-DD schrieb:


> jaa seite 803 eröffnet



dafür kriegste auch einen von den keksen dessen namen ich nicht sagen darf wegen der schleichwerbung ihr wisst bescheid


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

So hier: http://my.buffed.de/groups/1222/view/


----------



## Silmarilli (30. Juli 2008)

man hat am nächsten Tag mehr Hunger wenn man am vortag zuviel gegessen hat?


----------



## Yasei (30. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Und erlöse uns von dem bösen und führe uns nicht in versuchung



tzz. Das kannst du vergessen. Ich geh hier erst weg wenn die Server wieder online sind *muhaha*


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> dafür kriegste auch einen von den keksen dessen namen ich nicht sagen darf wegen der schleichwerbung ihr wisst bescheid


cool danke
:-*


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> da bist aber irgendwo selber schuld und brauchst mir nich leid tun oder XD^^


hatte gestern nicht so den hunger und mir ist heut mal wieder langweilig


----------



## Xelyna (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> So hier: http://my.buffed.de/groups/1222/view/


Das Wort Kiddy passed gewählt würde ich mal sagen..


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> man hat am nächsten Tag mehr Hunger wenn man am vortag zuviel gegessen hat?


ich hab gestern so gut wie gar nix gegessen


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> So hier: http://my.buffed.de/groups/1222/view/


wie kann ich joinen?


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> So hier: http://my.buffed.de/groups/1222/view/



natürlich gleich mal beigetreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (30. Juli 2008)

guten morgen alle zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich hab gestern so gut wie gar nix gegessen


Hey dem kann ich mich anschließen ;D
Aber auch nur wegen der Hitze, da bekommt man ja echt nichts runter :>


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

ahh habs gefunden^^


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Sodalla, halb 10 in deutschland und alle spamen friedlich im internet... alle? nein. ein unbeugsamer buffed-moderator schläft noch. und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind dann spamen sie noch heute. und hier hat jeder ein [Knobbers] (name von der redaktion geändert)


----------



## Riane (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> So hier: http://my.buffed.de/groups/1222/view/


Die Erlösung! Bitte geht dahin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da seid ihr unter euch!


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Das Wort Kiddy passed gewählt würde ich mal sagen..



Tja anstatt mich drüber aufzuregen erlaube ich mir lieber meinen Spaß damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## XziTe (30. Juli 2008)

GUTEN MORGEN...

Macht dann wieder jemand Nudeln mit Tomatensoße und Würstchen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (30. Juli 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Die Erlösung! Bitte geht dahin!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Riane!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie.. auf PM nicht antworten aber im Allgemein Forum rumkurven? *schniefz* ;D


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (30. Juli 2008)

ich hab gestern 1 große pizza tonno und 2 brötchen und 1.5 liter sprite und 3 liter wasser gegessen, bzw getrunken...

und ich geh jetzt zur nachhilfe und dannach geh ich vz skilln....das dauert so lange auf 260-300......OMG





















































sry musste sein baba 
hdl @ all


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Das Wort Kiddy passed gewählt würde ich mal sagen..


lass uns doch kiddys sein O.o


----------



## Mace (30. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Aah das hab ich teilweise auch immer so gemacht, wo ich noch früher aufgestanden bin um zu frühstücken, mal schnell zwei drei Dailys und ab in die Arbeit =)
> Aber Frühstück gibts nicht mehr, nur noch Brotzeit und dass dann im Büro. Heißt zwar, morgens kein WoW mehr aber dafür länger schlafen ;D


mh ich glaub für mich wäre das nix^^ dann wäre ich den tag über viel zu müde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich brauch meinen schlaf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> GUTEN MORGEN...
> 
> Macht dann wieder jemand Nudeln mit Tomatensoße und Würstchen ?
> 
> ...


kannüsch gerne machön


----------



## XziTe (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> lass uns doch kiddys sein O.o



Kiddy!

noob

flamer

fanboy

kkthxbye!

npcu


----------



## Silmarilli (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich hab gestern so gut wie gar nix gegessen




*kopf - tisch - kopf - tisch *

'm sorry ... hab zu hastig drüber gelesen.

naja hab gestern hmm 

öhm morgens zwei Blödchen ... hmm 

also eigentlich sollte ich viel hunger haben


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hey dem kann ich mich anschließen ;D
> Aber auch nur wegen der Hitze, da bekommt man ja echt nichts runter :>


das auch


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

XziTe schrieb:


> Kiddy!
> 
> noob
> 
> ...


? O.o also hast du keinen hunger auf nudeln mit totamtensoße und würstle?


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hatte gestern nicht so den hunger und mir ist heut mal wieder langweilig


mal hoffen das sich des hier ändert dann mussi ch nich immer allein mich dran versuchen des zu ändern XD


----------



## storm51 (30. Juli 2008)

ICH STERBE ICH WILL ZOCKEEENNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

storm51 schrieb:


> ICH STERBE ICH WILL ZOCKEEENNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hmmm, Sucht?


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

storm51 schrieb:


> ICH STERBE ICH WILL ZOCKEEENNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



freak?

Edit: 30ter beitrag innerhalb von einer stunde in einem thread omg -..-


----------



## Xelyna (30. Juli 2008)

Mace schrieb:


> mh ich glaub für mich wäre das nix^^ dann wäre ich den tag über viel zu müde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Muss man halt früh genug schlafen gehen ;D
Wenn ich zu lange schlaf bin ich morgens auch kaputt, brauch immer so ein gewisses Mittelmaß =)
Würde momentan allerdings lieber früher zu arbeiten anfangen, geht aber nicht weil das Büro um kurz vor Neun erst aufgesperrt wird und die arme Azubine keinen Schlüssel hat =)


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Hmmm, Sucht?






Morder schrieb:


> freak?


ich nehme ersteres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (30. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Riane!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hab mich hier nur mal umgesehen, nachdem du mir geschrieben hast! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich dachte, ich müsste dir ein bischen beistand leisten! ^^
*tröst* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## storm51 (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> freak?
> 
> Edit: 30ter beitrag innerhalb von einer stunde in einem thread omg -..-


Jahhhaa   .. boah eh ne mich f... das voll ab


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Ich hab mich hier nur mal umgesehen, nachdem du mir geschrieben hast!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


übrigens, sig is genial^^


----------



## .Côco (30. Juli 2008)

Darf ich mal freudig mitteilen das ich heut nach Feierabend 2,5 Wochen Urlaub habe?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ICH FREEUUUUUU MIIIIIICCCHHH SOOOOO


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

storm51 schrieb:


> Jahhhaa   .. boah eh ne mich f... das voll ab



der tag ist noch lang kannst noch genung zocken heute und deine sucht voll ausleben


----------



## Yasei (30. Juli 2008)

storm51 schrieb:


> ICH STERBE ICH WILL ZOCKEEENNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Die Entzugerscheinungen treten bei WoW ja schneller auf als bei allen anderen Suchtmitteln oO


----------



## Mace (30. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Muss man halt früh genug schlafen gehen ;D
> Wenn ich zu lange schlaf bin ich morgens auch kaputt, brauch immer so ein gewisses Mittelmaß =)
> Würde momentan allerdings lieber früher zu arbeiten anfangen, geht aber nicht weil das Büro um kurz vor Neun erst aufgesperrt wird und die arme Azubine keinen Schlüssel hat =)


Mhh..da gibt es Mittel und Wege da trotzdem reinzukommen^^

Im Moment ist lange schlafen eh ausgeschlossen..Bei der Hitze einfach unmöglich =/
Habe heute gerade mal 3 1/2 Stunden geschlafen aber bin nicht müde oO

mh =)


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> der tag ist noch lang kannst noch genung zocken heute und deine sucht voll ausleben


/sign...
aber nächste woche mitwoch musste wieder ne kleine pause machen^^


----------



## Xelyna (30. Juli 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Ich hab mich hier nur mal umgesehen, nachdem du mir geschrieben hast!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Na gerne doch, kann ich grad gut gebrauchen ^^
So ein Post der nicht aus drei Wörtern besteht und sinnvoll ist tut grad richtig gut *g* ;D


----------



## Silmarilli (30. Juli 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Darf ich mal freudig mitteilen das ich heut nach Feierabend 2,5 Wochen Urlaub habe?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




/ignore

hab noch 10 tage zu arbeiten bäääh dann zwei wochen bella italia


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> mal hoffen das sich des hier ändert dann mussi ch nich immer allein mich dran versuchen des zu ändern XD


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Xelyna schrieb:


> Muss man halt früh genug schlafen gehen ;D
> Wenn ich zu lange schlaf bin ich morgens auch kaputt, brauch immer so ein gewisses Mittelmaß =)
> Würde momentan allerdings lieber früher zu arbeiten anfangen, geht aber nicht weil das Büro um kurz vor Neun erst aufgesperrt wird und die arme Azubine keinen Schlüssel hat =)


siehst du wir fangen hier um 7:15 uhr an


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> /sign...
> aber nächste woche mitwoch musste wieder ne kleine pause machen^^


ja is schon scheise naja wöchentliche dusche und körperpflege könntet ihr mal machen oder mal des fenster auf und rausschaun und die "schöne grafik" geniesen


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Nochmal an alle Spammer:

http://my.buffed.de/groups/1222/view/


Damit die alten Member hier ihre Ruhe haben und in Ruhe ihren Mittwochstratsch halten können.
Nehmt Rücksicht auf jene die nicht in der Lage sind diesem Tempo zu folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ein Herz für die Erwachsenen!


----------



## XziTe (30. Juli 2008)

Beginnen wir aus langerweile einfach mal wieder nen alten Hype!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfiVc0X9Ewc

x4
Ma-ia-hii
Ma-ia-huu
Ma-ia-hoo
Ma-ia-haa

Alo, Salut, sunt eu, un haiduc,
Si te rog, iubirea mea, primeste fericirea.
Alo, alo, sunt eu Picasso,
Ti-am dat beep, si sunt voinic,
Dar sa stii nu-ti cer nimic.

Vrei sa pleci dar nu ma, nu ma iei,
Nu ma, nu ma iei, nu ma, nu ma, nu ma iei.
Chipul tau si dragostea din tei,
Mi-amintesc de ochii tai.

Vrei sa pleci dar nu ma, nu ma iei,
Nu ma, nu ma iei, nu ma, nu ma, nu ma iei.
Chipul tau si dragostea din tei,
Mi-amintesc de ochii tai.

Te sun, sa-ti spun, ce simt acum,
Alo, iubirea mea, sunt eu, fericirea.
Alo, alo, sunt iarasi eu, Picasso,
Ti-am dat beep, si sunt voinic,
Dar sa stii nu-ti cer nimic.

Vrei sa pleci dar nu ma, nu ma iei,
Nu ma, nu ma iei, nu ma, nu ma, nu ma iei.
Chipul tau si dragostea din tei,
Mi-amintesc de ochii tai.

Vrei sa pleci dar nu ma, nu ma iei,
Nu ma, nu ma iei, nu ma, nu ma, nu ma iei.
Chipul tau si dragostea din tei,
Mi-amintesc de ochii tai.

x4
Ma-ia-hii
Ma-ia-huu
Ma-ia-hoo
Ma-ia-haa

Vrei sa pleci dar nu ma, nu ma iei,
Nu ma, nu ma iei, nu ma, nu ma, nu ma iei.
Chipul tau si dragostea din tei,
Mi-amintesc de ochii tai.

Vrei sa pleci dar nu ma, nu ma iei,
Nu ma, nu ma iei, nu ma, nu ma, nu ma iei.
Chipul tau si dragostea din tei,
Mi-amintesc de ochii tai.


----------



## Xelyna (30. Juli 2008)

Mace schrieb:


> Mhh..da gibt es Mittel und Wege da trotzdem reinzukommen^^
> Im Moment ist lange schlafen eh ausgeschlossen..Bei der Hitze einfach unmöglich =/
> Habe heute gerade mal 3 1/2 Stunden geschlafen aber bin nicht müde oO
> mh =)


Mittel und Wege? Wenn du ein Brecheisen meinst, nein! *g*  Das ist unter anderem auch ein Büro dass zum Geschäftsleiter führt und da kommt niemand ungestraft ohne Schlüssel rein ;D
Hm so ging es mir gestern irgendwie auch, konnte ums Erbrechen nicht einschlafen :> *gähn* *Kaffee schlürf*



Jenny84 schrieb:


> siehst du wir fangen hier um 7:15 uhr an


DAS wiederum wäre mir viiiel zu Früh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hm.. wann müsste ich da aufstehen.. oh Gott, will ich gar nicht dran denken ^-^


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Nochmal an alle Spammer:
> 
> http://my.buffed.de/groups/1222/view/
> 
> ...


hört auf den meister hier^^


----------



## XziTe (30. Juli 2008)

NOMA NOMA JEY, NOMA NOMA NOMA NOMA JEY, 



Ma-ia-hii <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## storm51 (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> der tag ist noch lang kannst noch genung zocken heute und deine sucht voll ausleben


Okay chef 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 heute wir die Nacht durchgemacht


----------



## elendur (30. Juli 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Darf ich mal freudig mitteilen das ich heut nach Feierabend 2,5 Wochen Urlaub habe?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






gz


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Ich bekenne mich selbst mit 20 noch soviel Spaß zu haben um als Kiddy bezeichnet zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## streetzwei (30. Juli 2008)

haa mal für alle die wissen willen wie nen pala tankt 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pj5xsttj1Dw


----------



## Mace (30. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Mittel und Wege? Wenn du ein Brecheisen meinst, nein! *g*  Das ist unter anderem auch ein Büro dass zum Geschäftsleiter führt und da kommt niemand ungestraft ohne Schlüssel rein ;D
> Hm so ging es mir gestern irgendwie auch, konnte ums Erbrechen nicht einschlafen :> *gähn* *Kaffee schlürf*


Hmmm..Nimm nen Stein =) Danach aber schön Scherben in einen Eimer packen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde wohl nicht müde weil heute auf MTV so gute Musik läuft : - ) Gut..ein paar ausnahmen sind doof aber das was gerade wieder läuft ->Simple Plan<- ist toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Ich bekenne mich selbst mit 20 noch soviel Spaß zu haben um als Kiddy bezeichnet zu werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*vereug*


----------



## Riane (30. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Na gerne doch, kann ich grad gut gebrauchen ^^
> So ein Post der nicht aus drei Wörtern besteht und sinnvoll ist tut grad richtig gut *g* ;D


./signe 
*huarr-huarr-huarr* ;D


----------



## Asoriel (30. Juli 2008)

kleine Frage: Wenn ihr WoW startet, habt ihr dann auch nur die Schrift mit nem schwarzen Hintergrund ohne das Dunkle Portal?


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

streetzwei schrieb:


> haa mal für alle die wissen willen wie nen pala tankt
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pj5xsttj1Dw


made my day xD


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Hier mit lade ich alle recht herrzlich auf den Server Proudmoore und in die Gilde Fan of Atro ein.

Wie?
Erstellt euch einen Charakter auf dem Realm (auf Seiten der Allianz) und added Atropoides oder Durissus, 
whispert mich an das ihr in die Gilde wollt und ich kümmer mich darum...

xD!


Danke White-Frost für den Hinweis mit der Fraktion!


----------



## elendur (30. Juli 2008)

streetzwei schrieb:


> haa mal für alle die wissen willen wie nen pala tankt
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pj5xsttj1Dw





zu goil


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Hier mit lade ich alle recht herrzlich auf den Server Proudmoore und in die Gilde Fan of Atro ein.
> 
> Wie?
> Erstellt euch einen Charakter auf dem Realm und added Atropoides oder Durissus,
> ...


na vielen dank du solltest fraktion noch sagen falls darauf wer zurückkommt^^


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Hier mit lade ich alle recht herrzlich auf den Server Proudmoore und in die Gilde Fan of Atro ein.
> 
> Wie?
> Erstellt euch einen Charakter auf dem Realm und added Atropoides oder Durissus,
> ...


mach ich... aber dann musst du auch in die gilde <Neque PWNED you> kommen


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> na vielen dank du solltest fraktion noch sagen falls darauf wer zurückkommt^^


alli latürnich


----------



## Yasei (30. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> na vielen dank du solltest fraktion noch sagen falls darauf wer zurückkommt^^



Da er scheinbar einen n811 spielt... hmm *grübel denk und spekulier* Allianz? *gg*


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> alli latürnich


ich wüsst nich wo des natürlich is aber gut


----------



## Hexenhase (30. Juli 2008)

streetzwei schrieb:


> haa mal für alle die wissen willen wie nen pala tankt
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pj5xsttj1Dw





omg naja sag ja angstblaseruhetsein wenn es zu eng wird


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

An alle Spammer:
http://my.buffed.de/groups/1222/view/

Jetzt auch mit Shoutbox!!!


----------



## streetzwei (30. Juli 2008)

oder dm als raid 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=AB40nUsxelA&...feature=related


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

ja mein gott macht mich nieder^^ aber der nachtelf is in ner anderen gilde und geschaut ob der server pve oder pvp is hab ich nich^^


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ja mein gott macht mich nieder^^ aber der nachtelf is in ner anderen gilde und geschaut ob der server pve oder pvp is hab ich nich^^


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=wHWyJT2QRMM ftw


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ja mein gott macht mich nieder^^ aber der nachtelf is in ner anderen gilde und geschaut ob der server pve oder pvp is hab ich nich^^



Atropoides ist mein Mainchar, Durissus ist der Twink und Gildenmeister der Gilde Fan of Atro xD!
Beide Chars befinden sich auf Seite der Allianz.


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Mahlzeit



Huhu!


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Mahlzeit


morgen auch


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Mahlzeit


na, biste schon mutter oder immernoch werdend? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Endlich hab ich mein neues Netzteil... ab heute wird wieder gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *abfeier*

Immernoch werdend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ja noch ca. 2-3 Wochen (pi mal daumen)


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Endlich hab ich mein neues Netzteil... ab heute wird wieder gezockt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


:]


----------



## Xelyna (30. Juli 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> ./signe
> *huarr-huarr-huarr* ;D


Du lachst schon beinah wie ein von Dämonen bessener Hexer! Du solltest wieder mit WoW anfangen *g* ;D
Hatte gestern ein nettes Gespräch mit einem Hexerkollegen, der zugab dass sein 'dämonisches Ich' jetzt sogar schon durchbricht wenn er seinen Pala spielt *lach*
Jaja einmal Hexer immer Hexer [insert dämonisches Lachen here]


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

na toll jetzt sind die chefs auch noch weg und was mach ich jetzt???


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> na toll jetzt sind die chefs auch noch weg und was mach ich jetzt???



Nichts?


----------



## elendur (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> na toll jetzt sind die chefs auch noch weg und was mach ich jetzt???




auf 11 uhr wrten feierabend machen


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> na toll jetzt sind die chefs auch noch weg und was mach ich jetzt???


hmm du kennst meine üblichen vorschläge ja^^


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

mir ist langweilig unterhaltet mich


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> mir ist langweilig unterhaltet mich


Spam O.o


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> Spam O.o



Fängst du schon wieder des spammen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Fängst du schon wieder des spammen an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ICH???? *unschuldigkuck*


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> ICH???? *unschuldigkuck*



hrhr, DAS glaubt dir doch keiner mehr ^^


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> Spam O.o



du nap


----------



## Rojan (30. Juli 2008)

ixh HASSE MITTWOCH! aaaah -.-


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Ich bitte euch unterlasst das Spammen, ihr raubt den alten Leuten noch ihre letzten Jahre.

http://my.buffed.de/groups/1222/view/

!!!!!





> Hier mit lade ich alle recht herrzlich auf den Server Proudmoore und in die Gilde Fan of Atro ein.
> 
> Wie?
> Erstellt euch einen Charakter auf dem Realm (auf Seiten der Allianz) und added Atropoides oder Durissus,
> ...


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> du nap


wer nap sagt is selber einer O.o das sag ich mamiii!!!


----------



## Mumble (30. Juli 2008)

Buh... kurz mal wieder reingucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Jenny84 schrieb:


> na toll jetzt sind die chefs auch noch weg und was mach ich jetzt???




Nackt ausziehen und auf dem Flur tanzen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Nackt ausziehen und auf dem Flur tanzen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Livestream?


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Hmm natsumee is ja die nächste zeit nich da wer is eigentlich hier von den üblichen xely, jenny, marilli hab ich noch womal gesehen XD meldet euch mal abzählen^^


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Buh... kurz mal wieder reingucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


huhu


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

typisch Kerle... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> typisch Kerle... *kopfschüttel*


=]


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> typisch Kerle... *kopfschüttel*



Ich steh dazu...


----------



## Mumble (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Livestream?




Mal schauen was sich machen lässt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachher werde ich mal versuchen Jenny zu raiden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Nichts?


dann muss ich vor langeweile sterben



White-Frost schrieb:


> hmm du kennst meine üblichen vorschläge ja^^


ja das geht hier aber mal wieder nicht weil bahnhof


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> wer nap sagt is selber einer O.o das sag ich mamiii!!!



jo geh weinen und wenn sie dir ein eis zum trost gibt bring mir eins mit


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Ich steh dazu...



Ich sag jetzt nix dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst isses hier nicht mehr Jugendfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (30. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Hmm natsumee is ja die nächste zeit nich da wer is eigentlich hier von den üblichen xely, jenny, marilli hab ich noch womal gesehen XD meldet euch mal abzählen^^




1


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Ich sag jetzt nix dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmmmm *neugierigwerd*


----------



## Xelyna (30. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Hmm natsumee is ja die nächste zeit nich da wer is eigentlich hier von den üblichen xely, jenny, marilli hab ich noch womal gesehen XD meldet euch mal abzählen^^


2
Slave hab ich heute glaub ich auch schon online gesehn, aber so wie es hier zu ging kein Wunder dass sich keiner blicken lässt.


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Mal schauen was sich machen lässt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


fällt aus wegen is nicht


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> jo geh weinen und wenn sie dir ein eis zum trost gibt bring mir eins mit


NÖÖÖ!!! plödmann ... *zungeraustreck*


----------



## Mumble (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> fällt aus wegen is nicht



Mist...


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Mal schauen was sich machen lässt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Jenny84 schrieb:


> fällt aus wegen is nicht



xD *sichwegschmeiß*


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> xD *sichwegschmeiß*



bin auch grad erst wieder unterm Schreibtisch vorgekommen XD


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> NÖÖÖ!!! plödmann ... *zungeraustreck*



dann geh sterben meine gute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Mist...


scheise scheise hmm ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ^^


----------



## Silmarilli (30. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Hmm natsumee is ja die nächste zeit nich da wer is eigentlich hier von den üblichen xely, jenny, marilli hab ich noch womal gesehen XD meldet euch mal abzählen^^


zähl ich schon als "üblich" *doofkuckt*


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> bin auch grad erst wieder unterm Schreibtisch vorgekommen XD


auch^^


----------



## Riane (30. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Du lachst schon beinah wie ein von Dämonen bessener Hexer! Du solltest wieder mit WoW anfangen *g* ;D
> Hatte gestern ein nettes Gespräch mit einem Hexerkollegen, der zugab dass sein 'dämonisches Ich' jetzt sogar schon durchbricht wenn er seinen Pala spielt *lach*
> Jaja einmal Hexer immer Hexer [insert dämonisches Lachen here]


Das ist wegen dem "schlechten" umgang mit dir! :/ ;D Bitte hör auf das zu sagen. Es ist echt verdammt schwierig sich ein neues Hobby zu suchen, dass einem so sehr fesselt! ;D
Solange niemand plötzlich (z.B. dein Lehrer ;D) so'n Dings überm Kopf hat, nachdem du ihn verflucht hast, ist ja noch alles oke. °_° Sobald sowas passiert.. mist.. nun fällt mir nix passendes ein! ;D Denk dir einfach irgendwas cooles, oder lustiges! ;D


----------



## .Côco (30. Juli 2008)

mir is langweilig. Mag mir nich einer arbeit abgeben? Gehen kann ich nich weil ich von 17 - 18 Uhr vertretung machen muss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Ohmann!!! das müsst ihr euch reinziehn: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=fTPAoNE3Cgg&...feature=related xxxD


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Riane oO OMG !!


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> zähl ich schon als "üblich" *doofkuckt*


weis nich frag nich mich sowas zu beurteilen liegt mir nich^^


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> mir is langweilig. Mag mir nich einer arbeit abgeben? Gehen kann ich nich weil ich von 17 - 18 Uhr vertretung machen muss.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aufräumen bei mir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ach ne, war ja nix mit gehen.... mist...


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich brech hier grad so zusammen XD


----------



## .Côco (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Aufräumen bei mir?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Aufräumen müsst ich zuhause auch noch....aber is ja nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=iEWgs6YQR9A is auch jut^^


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Och mensch ich komm nich mehr aus meinen depri unschwankungen raus komm verzählt mal was aufheiterndes^^


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=iEWgs6YQR9A is auch jut^^



LOL


----------



## Riane (30. Juli 2008)

Tja-ja.. was eine Sig doch so alles auslösen kann.. ;>


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Rofl mao -.-


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

ROFLMAO!


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Tja-ja.. was eine Sig doch so alles auslösen kann.. ;>



passt zum Avatar würd ich sagen, des geistert bei mir schon seit paar jahren aufm Rechner oO


----------



## Silmarilli (30. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Och mensch ich komm nich mehr aus meinen depri unschwankungen raus komm verzählt mal was aufheiterndes^^



da hast du kuckst du liest du lachst du schreibst du machst du

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=52495


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Für die I AM MURLOC liebhaber:

http://www.mogulus.com/atro_test

Kommt nach dem Linkin park Vid!


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Maraduk schrieb:


> 1. Ich lief als kleiner Level 20er Mage durch SW, plötzlich machts "Swuuusch" und ich hab nur noch 85% Mana! Ich hatte doch vorher 100%! Dann seh ich nen Typen weglaufen (Level 70 Magier) und flüster ihn ganz entsetzt an:
> 
> "Wieso klaust du mir meine Mana, hast kein eigenes??"
> 
> Von ihm kam nur: "Das ist Arkane Intelligenz. GZ zu Level 20 :-)"




Wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (30. Juli 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Das ist wegen dem "schlechten" umgang mit dir! :/ ;D Bitte hör auf das zu sagen. Es ist echt verdammt schwierig sich ein neues Hobby zu suchen, dass einem so sehr fesselt! ;D
> Solange niemand plötzlich (z.B. dein Lehrer ;D) so'n Dings überm Kopf hat, nachdem du ihn verflucht hast, ist ja noch alles oke. °_° Sobald sowas passiert.. mist.. nun fällt mir nix passendes ein! ;D Denk dir einfach irgendwas cooles, oder lustiges! ;D


Ich hab nichts gesagt :x
Habe gehört Sport soll ja ganz prickelnd sein, oder aber stundenlanges Bücherlesen ;D
Oder tritt einem Verein bei, mach einen Sprach- oder Tanzkurz. Ach mir würde da viel einfallen, aber da fehlt mir wegen der Arbeit einfach die nötige Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich stelle mir grad meinen Klassenleiter (der reden kann wie ein Wasserfall) mit einem Fluch der Sprachen vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, gleich Freitag am Wandertag mal testen *g*


----------



## Riane (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> passt zum Avatar würd ich sagen, des geistert bei mir schon seit paar jahren aufm Rechner oO


Sig und Avatar ist auch son Ding. Bei mir ist das so, dass ich stundenlang rumsuchen kann, ohne irgend eins zu finden, jenes mir wirklich passt. Ist irgendwie das gleiche wie wenn man Shoppen geht! ;D



Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich hab nichts gesagt :x
> Habe gehört Sport soll ja ganz prickelnd sein, oder aber stundenlanges Bücherlesen ;D
> Oder tritt einem Verein bei, mach einen Sprach- oder Tanzkurz. Ach mir würde da viel einfallen, aber da fehlt mir wegen der Arbeit einfach die nötige Zeit
> 
> ...


Jaja.. Sport wäre nicht schlecht. Hab ja wie gesagt daran gedacht, wieder mit Skaten zu beginnen. Aber atm ist es mir definitiv zu heiss. Da geh ich leider lieber ins Freibad.. warscheinlich auch am F r e i t a g! ;D Ach ich freu mich schon am F r e i t a g ins Freibad zu gehen! Lul! ..grausam wie sehr ich mich gerade darüber freuen kann! ;D *hust* ..öhm ja. 
Wegen der Arbeit? Du meinst wegen WoW, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *haha* Aber bitte mach keinen unfug, sonst bin ich am Ende noch schuld an der Misère! ;D


----------



## Silmarilli (30. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Och mensch ich komm nich mehr aus meinen depri unschwankungen raus komm verzählt mal was aufheiterndes^^



alternativ fenster aufmachen, keinen anlauf nehmen und nicht springen sondern einfach den schönen Tag und die frische luft geniesen , augen zumachen und durchatmen


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

das internet hier bleibt ständig hängen


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

ich bin dann ma kurz afk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> alternativ fenster aufmachen, keinen anlauf nehmen und nicht springen sondern einfach den schönen Tag und die frische luft geniesen , augen zumachen und durchatmen


irgendwie stört mich des nich springen an deinem vorschlag sehr *seufzt*


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

RWL RWL RWL RWL RWL

Edit: Beitrag Nr. 300


----------



## Kanto (30. Juli 2008)

so bin auch wieder mal hier angekommen schönes hallo an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Hi!


----------



## hiddi (30. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kanto (30. Juli 2008)

na was gibts den neues an einem so schönen mittwoch vormittag wo die sonne scheint und blizz die server wartet^^


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

Kanto schrieb:


> na was gibts den neues an einem so schönen mittwoch vormittag wo die sonne scheint und blizz die server wartet^^



wie immer:
i failed to rule the world


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> wie immer:
> i failed to rule the world



Tja....
Nub!


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Tja....
> Nub!



selber du möchtegern murloc


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Kanto schrieb:


> na was gibts den neues an einem so schönen mittwoch vormittag wo die sonne scheint und blizz die server wartet^^


einen suizid gefährederten jungen der nich vom klo runterkommt..... und jetz dann 6 wochen ferien hat aber 4 wochen davon noch nix vor....


----------



## Mumble (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Edit: Beitrag Nr. 300



GEZ... ähhhh GZ!


----------



## Kanto (30. Juli 2008)

hehe morder kannst du mir mal sagen was der unterschied ist zwischen nen feuer destro opfer hexer und n shadow destro hexer? hab heute schon viel zeit in foren verbracht nur was sinnvolles hab ich noch nicht gelesen vielleicht kannst du mir ne antwort geben


----------



## {P.E.B.K.A.C} (30. Juli 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> mir is langweilig. Mag mir nich einer arbeit abgeben? Gehen kann ich nich weil ich von 17 - 18 Uhr vertretung machen muss.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hätt so an die 600 bilder zu retuschieren, wie sehn deine photoshop skills aus?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kanto (30. Juli 2008)

ich hoffe du meinst dass nicht ernst mit der selbstmordgefährdung und gz für deine ferien^^


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

{P.E.B.K.A.C} schrieb:


> ich hätt so an die 600 bilder zu retuschieren, wie sehn deine photoshop skills aus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaubste des hilft noch was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

Kanto schrieb:


> hehe morder kannst du mir mal sagen was der unterschied ist zwischen nen feuer destro opfer hexer und n shadow destro hexer? hab heute schon viel zeit in foren verbracht nur was sinnvolles hab ich noch nicht gelesen vielleicht kannst du mir ne antwort geben



Feuer destro = stylischer zauber 
schattendestro = schaden und so 

obwohl sk gaming auf feuer destro schwört was allgemein müll ist


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> selber du möchtegern murloc



Tze Tze Tze!
Huldige mir mal lieber!!!



Mumble schrieb:


> GEZ... ähhhh GZ!



Vielen Dank!


----------



## Mumble (30. Juli 2008)

Und wieder w-e-c-h...

biba


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Tze Tze Tze!
> Huldige mir mal lieber!!!



maul jetzt ich überlege wie ich dich ohne das es jemand merkt durchs internet mit einer tödlichen krankheit zu infizieren


----------



## Kanto (30. Juli 2008)

naja ich spiele auch ne feuer hexe und ich hab keine dmg probs nur würde mich interessieren was n shadowbowlt hexer an vorteilen hat ich check das net so


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> maul jetzt ich überlege wie ich dich ohne das es jemand merkt durchs internet mit einer tödlichen krankheit zu infizieren



Keine Angst seit ich die Klasse Hexenmeister kenne besitze ich alle möglichen impfungen!


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> irgendwie stört mich des nich springen an deinem vorschlag sehr *seufzt*


kopf hoch


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> kopf hoch


in die schlinge rein jo hast recht^^


----------



## Kanto (30. Juli 2008)

hihi das ist gut mit der impfung


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

Kanto schrieb:


> naja ich spiele auch ne feuer hexe und ich hab keine dmg probs nur würde mich interessieren was n shadowbowlt hexer an vorteilen hat ich check das net so



vorteile hmm an sich keine ist halt nur schattenschaden im gegensatzzu feuerschaden aber shadow soll angeblich mehr schaden machn daher muss ich mal die tage im raid testen dann sag ich dir mehr


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

{P.E.B.K.A.C} schrieb:


> ich hätt so an die 600 bilder zu retuschieren, wie sehn deine photoshop skills aus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ0adXaY_bs


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Keine Angst seit ich die Klasse Hexenmeister kenne besitze ich alle möglichen impfungen!



ich bin kein normaler hexer du kriegst ne ganz üble richtig fiese krankheit die einem wahren hexer wie mir gebührt


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> ich bin kein normaler hexer du kriegst ne ganz üble richtig fiese krankheit die einem wahren hexer wie mir gebührt


als zerstörung geskillt?


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> ich bin kein normaler hexer du kriegst ne ganz üble richtig fiese krankheit die einem wahren hexer wie mir gebührt



Gääääääähn....


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Gääääääähn....



wie ich sehe wirkt sie langsam


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

nochmal: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ0adXaY_bs weil ihrs anscheinend übersehn habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> wie ich sehe wirkt si langsam



Wie nennst du die Krankheit?
Langweilen durch Hexengelaber? xD


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ0adXaY_bs



hrhr


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> hrhr


ich finds einfach lustig^^


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> ich finds einfach lustig^^



naja, wird bei Fotos von Stars ja auch gemacht... von daher ^^


----------



## Kanto (30. Juli 2008)

hehe kann ich auch verstehen atro^^


----------



## Tr0ll3 (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> nochmal: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ0adXaY_bs weil ihrs anscheinend übersehn habt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So werden Partnerschaftsanzeigen Bilder gemacht...


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Wie nennst du die Krankheit?
> Langweilen durch Hexengelaber? xD



das erste symtom (oder wie man es schreibt >_<) ist schon eingetroffen in etwas 4445675 stunde wirste tot umfallen


----------



## deadyduzi (30. Juli 2008)

also ich hätte nicht die ausdauer stundenlang auf ne fette (sorry^^) frau zu schaun mit dem hintergedanken, dass sie irgendwann gut aussieht


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> ich finds einfach lustig^^


hammer^^ aber ein beispiel mehr den foren avataren nich zu glauben nich xD


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> naja, wird bei Fotos von Stars ja auch gemacht... von daher ^^


jop, aber nicht so extrem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

Einst stieß der Ellenbogen eines Einbrechers eine Keramikvase vom Tisch. Die Vase fiel zu Boden und zersprang klirrend in tausend Scherben. Da machte sich der Dieb schnell aus dem Staub. Vom Lärm geweckt, betrat die Hausherrin die Küche und als die Frau die Splitter der Vase auf dem Boden liegen sah, begann sie bitterlich zu weinen. Die Vase hatte sie selbst aus Ton geformt, bemalt und in einem Ofen gebrannt. 
Die Frau versuchte die Scherben wieder zusammen zu setzen, aber die Bruchstücke wollten einfach nicht aneinander haften bleiben, so oft sie es auch versuchte. Und mit jedem Tag an dem ihr das Zusammenfügen nicht gelang, weinte die sie ein paar Minuten länger. Kein Sonnenaufgang, kein Vogelgezwitscher konnte ihr ein Lächeln entlocken. Ihre Miene wurde starr und die Starre breitete sich über ihren ganzen Körper aus, auf dass bald nur noch eine Statue im Raum stand, die auf einen Scherbenhaufen blickte. 
Wochen, Monate, Jahre verstrichen, bis irgendwann ein Mann am Garten der Frau vorbei schlenderte, in die Küche linste und eine seltsam lebensechte Statue darin erblickte. Flink kletterte der Mann über den Zaun in den Garten. Er klopfte gegen das Glas der Schiebetür. Er wartete eine Weile, doch niemand öffnete ihm. „Hallo? Ist da wer?“, fragte der Mann, aber als ihm auch niemand antwortete, schob er die Tür auf und betrat die Küche. Beim Betrachten der Statue bemerkte der Mann die unzähligen Scherben auf dem Tisch, auf die die Statue ihren Blick zu richten schien. Der Mann entschwand nach draußen und kehrte nach einer Weile in die Küche zurück, Spezialkleber in seiner Hand. Geduldig setzte er die Einzelteile der Vase wieder zusammen. Scherben für Scherben. 
Der Mann war gerade fertig geworden, als sich die Statue bewegte. Die Starre löste sich und mit ihr kehrten die Lebensgeister der Frau zurück. 
„Danke. Tausend dank.“, sagte die Frau. „Du weißt gar nicht wie wertvoll deine Hände sind. Ohne dich wäre ich immer noch verloren. “ 
Er verstand erst nicht. „Verloren? Ich habe doch gar nicht viel gemacht! Bloß diese Vase zusammen gesetzt!“ 
„Ja, das hast du. Und diese Vase – ist meine Seele!“


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

deadyduzi schrieb:


> also ich hätte nicht die ausdauer stundenlang auf ne fette (sorry^^) frau zu schaun mit dem hintergedanken, dass sie irgendwann gut aussieht



Alkohol beschleunigt diesen Vorgang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Alkohol beschleunigt diesen Vorgang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


xD


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

deadyduzi schrieb:


> also ich hätte nicht die ausdauer stundenlang auf ne fette (sorry^^) frau zu schaun mit dem hintergedanken, dass sie irgendwann gut aussieht



Ach du gehst Abends nicht in die Disko und schüttest dich zu? XD (zumindest solange bis die Mädels gut aussehen? ^^)


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Lieblingsbeitrag zum Thema Hexenmeister:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=8QI8zF0Lqis

Lieblingsausschnitt:
Win - Win Situation xD


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Einst stieß der Ellenbogen eines Einbrechers eine Keramikvase vom Tisch. Die Vase fiel zu Boden und zersprang klirrend in tausend Scherben. Da machte sich der Dieb schnell aus dem Staub. Vom Lärm geweckt, betrat die Hausherrin die Küche und als die Frau die Splitter der Vase auf dem Boden liegen sah, begann sie bitterlich zu weinen. Die Vase hatte sie selbst aus Ton geformt, bemalt und in einem Ofen gebrannt.
> Die Frau versuchte die Scherben wieder zusammen zu setzen, aber die Bruchstücke wollten einfach nicht aneinander haften bleiben, so oft sie es auch versuchte. Und mit jedem Tag an dem ihr das Zusammenfügen nicht gelang, weinte die sie ein paar Minuten länger. Kein Sonnenaufgang, kein Vogelgezwitscher konnte ihr ein Lächeln entlocken. Ihre Miene wurde starr und die Starre breitete sich über ihren ganzen Körper aus, auf dass bald nur noch eine Statue im Raum stand, die auf einen Scherbenhaufen blickte.
> Wochen, Monate, Jahre verstrichen, bis irgendwann ein Mann am Garten der Frau vorbei schlenderte, in die Küche linste und eine seltsam lebensechte Statue darin erblickte. Flink kletterte der Mann über den Zaun in den Garten. Er klopfte gegen das Glas der Schiebetür. Er wartete eine Weile, doch niemand öffnete ihm. &#8222;Hallo? Ist da wer?&#8220;, fragte der Mann, aber als ihm auch niemand antwortete, schob er die Tür auf und betrat die Küche. Beim Betrachten der Statue bemerkte der Mann die unzähligen Scherben auf dem Tisch, auf die die Statue ihren Blick zu richten schien. Der Mann entschwand nach draußen und kehrte nach einer Weile in die Küche zurück, Spezialkleber in seiner Hand. Geduldig setzte er die Einzelteile der Vase wieder zusammen. Scherben für Scherben.
> Der Mann war gerade fertig geworden, als sich die Statue bewegte. Die Starre löste sich und mit ihr kehrten die Lebensgeister der Frau zurück.
> ...




keine kangen texte so früh am morgen und am rest des tages auch net bitte :O


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Ach du gehst Abends nicht in die Disko und schüttest dich zu? XD (zumindest solange bis die Mädels gut aussehen? ^^)


Ich sag nur ROFLMAO


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Einst stieß der Ellenbogen eines Einbrechers eine Keramikvase vom Tisch. Die Vase fiel zu Boden und zersprang klirrend in tausend Scherben. Da machte sich der Dieb schnell aus dem Staub. Vom Lärm geweckt, betrat die Hausherrin die Küche und als die Frau die Splitter der Vase auf dem Boden liegen sah, begann sie bitterlich zu weinen. Die Vase hatte sie selbst aus Ton geformt, bemalt und in einem Ofen gebrannt.
> Die Frau versuchte die Scherben wieder zusammen zu setzen, aber die Bruchstücke wollten einfach nicht aneinander haften bleiben, so oft sie es auch versuchte. Und mit jedem Tag an dem ihr das Zusammenfügen nicht gelang, weinte die sie ein paar Minuten länger. Kein Sonnenaufgang, kein Vogelgezwitscher konnte ihr ein Lächeln entlocken. Ihre Miene wurde starr und die Starre breitete sich über ihren ganzen Körper aus, auf dass bald nur noch eine Statue im Raum stand, die auf einen Scherbenhaufen blickte.
> Wochen, Monate, Jahre verstrichen, bis irgendwann ein Mann am Garten der Frau vorbei schlenderte, in die Küche linste und eine seltsam lebensechte Statue darin erblickte. Flink kletterte der Mann über den Zaun in den Garten. Er klopfte gegen das Glas der Schiebetür. Er wartete eine Weile, doch niemand öffnete ihm. „Hallo? Ist da wer?“, fragte der Mann, aber als ihm auch niemand antwortete, schob er die Tür auf und betrat die Küche. Beim Betrachten der Statue bemerkte der Mann die unzähligen Scherben auf dem Tisch, auf die die Statue ihren Blick zu richten schien. Der Mann entschwand nach draußen und kehrte nach einer Weile in die Küche zurück, Spezialkleber in seiner Hand. Geduldig setzte er die Einzelteile der Vase wieder zusammen. Scherben für Scherben.
> Der Mann war gerade fertig geworden, als sich die Statue bewegte. Die Starre löste sich und mit ihr kehrten die Lebensgeister der Frau zurück.
> ...


gefällt mir gut und irgendwie hmm momentan ja naja... trotzdem sehr schön


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Alkohol beschleunigt diesen Vorgang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich hasse solche aussagen!


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich hasse solche aussagen!



Wieso?


----------



## deadyduzi (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Alkohol beschleunigt diesen Vorgang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



....wo du recht hast, hast du recht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> gefällt mir gut und irgendwie hmm momentan ja naja... trotzdem sehr schön


bei mir passt es im moment irgentwie


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich hasse solche aussagen!



Na komm, als hättest du dir nicht schon mal n Kerl schöngesoffen XD


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Wieso?


vergangenheit!


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> bei mir passt es im moment irgentwie


bei mir passt der mittlere teil auf den schluss wart ich nur schon langen.....


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Na komm, als hättest du dir nicht schon mal n Kerl schöngesoffen XD


ich bin antialk.
ich rühr gar kein alk an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deadyduzi (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Ach du gehst Abends nicht in die Disko und schüttest dich zu? XD (zumindest solange bis die Mädels gut aussehen? ^^)


näh, wozu auch, hey, ich brauch keinen alk um hübsche mädels kennen zu lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und die vom Typ "90/60/90, und jetzt das andere Bein!" sind nicht mein Stil^^


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich bin antialk.
> ich rühr gar kein alk an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh naja ok ^^ dann fällt das bei dir weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

deadyduzi schrieb:


> näh, wozu auch, hey, ich brauch keinen alk um hübsche mädels kennen zu lernen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wär ich nicht schwanger hätte das jetzt (fast) wehgetan XD


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> vergangenheit!



Tja, ich sags mal so, ich habe ebenfalls Erfahrungen mit so etwas.
Seit dem passe ich oder andere darauf auf das dies nicht mehr passiert xD.


----------



## Melonix (30. Juli 2008)

Seid ihr neu hier?  Ich kan es nicht mehr lesen man bist du Blöd oder was gehe mal Arbeiten du nervensäge.......


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Oh naja ok ^^ dann fällt das bei dir weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und ioch bin gelegenheitsspieler... ich spiele bei jeder gelegenheit


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Melonix schrieb:


> Seid ihr neu hier?  Ich kan es nicht mehr lesen man bist du Blöd oder was gehe mal Arbeiten du nervensäge.......



???


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

obwohl bei mir auf die scherben immer weiter draufgetreten wird das se mehr werden jaja

bei eucha uch so abartig heis?^^


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> ???



Gute Frage... und da es sich nur auf eine Person bezieht... wen zur Hölle meinst du? ^^



White-Frost schrieb:


> obwohl bei mir auf die scherben immer weiter draufgetreten wird das se mehr werden jaja
> 
> bei eucha uch so abartig heis?^^



-.- ja...


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> ???


lass ihn, ignorier solche leute einfach


----------



## deadyduzi (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Wär ich nicht schwanger hätte das jetzt (fast) wehgetan XD


ok..korrigiere auf ... Frauen, die im Normalzustand Unterschenkel haben, dass mein Oberschenkel neidisch wird. 
schwangere können ja fast nix dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...naja , obwohl........... hrhr. Bei den meisten(!) gehts aber wieder vorbei^^


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Gute Frage... und da es sich nur auf eine Person bezieht... wen zur Hölle meinst du? ^^



Zitat lesen ftw xD!!


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Tja, ich sags mal so, ich habe ebenfalls Erfahrungen mit so etwas.
> Seit dem passe ich oder andere darauf auf das dies nicht mehr passiert xD.


ich war schon immer antialk!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (30. Juli 2008)

Melonix schrieb:


> Seid ihr neu hier?  Ich kan es nicht mehr lesen man bist du Blöd oder was gehe mal Arbeiten du nervensäge.......


Um was gehts? 
Lass mich raten.. den Anfangspost gelesen, den Rest nicht? Oder zumindest nicht gesehen dass es hier mehr als 3 Seiten gibt?


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

deadyduzi schrieb:


> ok..korrigiere auf ... Frauen, die im Normalzustand Unterschenkel haben, dass mein Oberschenkel neidisch wird.
> schwangere können ja fast nix dafür
> 
> 
> ...



DAS will ich doch stark hoffen XD Sonst bekomm ich nen Nervenzusammenbruch


----------



## Mumble (30. Juli 2008)

Melonix schrieb:


> Seid ihr neu hier?  Ich kan es nicht mehr lesen man bist du Blöd oder was gehe mal Arbeiten du nervensäge.......



Alles gut bei dir?!? Können wir dir irgendwie helfen?!?


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Zitat lesen ftw xD!!




Ich meinte den von dir Zitierten (hab nur nich das Zitat raussuchen wollen ^^)


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Ich meinte den von dir Zitierten (hab nur nich das Zitat raussuchen wollen ^^)



Achsoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## deadyduzi (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> DAS will ich doch stark hoffen XD Sonst bekomm ich nen Nervenzusammenbruch


ich wünsch dir viel glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und gratulation übrigens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... wann isses denn so weit?^^


----------



## Silmarilli (30. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> bei mir passt der mittlere teil auf den schluss wart ich nur schon langen.....



das wer ankommt und dich von deinen Leider erlöst? tipp : pack selbst den Superkleber aus und mach dir die ARbeit die Scherben zusammen zusetzen, herauskommen wird "Leben", nette Story aber selten das im wirklichen Leben jemand "vorbeikommt" um für dich die Arbeit zu machen. Thats Life, 

btw. von sechs wochen schon 2 verplant .. ich hätte schon stress weil ich nicht weiss wann ich dann noch genug zeit zu zocken finde :-)


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

deadyduzi schrieb:


> ich wünsch dir viel glück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja... hab noch 2-3 Wochen... so Pi mal Daumen ^^ (kommt drauf an wann die Madame will ^^)


----------



## GunSchot (30. Juli 2008)

Wenn man bei einem BM Hunter, wenn er BM anwirft Vanish macht hat man gute Chancen auf einen Sieg mit einem Verstümmeln - Schurken ;-)

In dem sinne einen schönen Mittwoch


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> das wer ankommt und dich von deinen Leider erlöst? tipp : pack selbst den Superkleber aus und mach dir die ARbeit die Scherben zusammen zusetzen, herauskommen wird "Leben", nette Story aber selten das im wirklichen Leben jemand "vorbeikommt" um für dich die Arbeit zu machen. Thats Life,
> 
> btw. von sechs wochen schon 2 verplant .. ich hätte schon stress weil ich nicht weiss wann ich dann noch genug zeit zu zocken finde :-)


hmm sagt sich so leicht is schwer is schwer

ja hab imo nichts zum zocken mein acc ging zwar nichr aus aber weis nich mal schaun hab ne bayern zug karte mal bekannte in ganz bayern besuchen vielleicht^^ oder die leute hinter den desks kennenlernen XD


----------



## deadyduzi (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Naja... hab noch 2-3 Wochen... so Pi mal Daumen ^^ (kommt drauf an wann die Madame will ^^)


oh, schon so weit... na dann hast ja das beste grad vor dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jedenfalls viel glück und was sonst noch so dazugehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (30. Juli 2008)

Melonix schrieb:


> Seid ihr neu hier?  Ich kan es nicht mehr lesen man bist du Blöd oder was gehe mal Arbeiten du nervensäge.......



hmm wenn der Avatar du bist :-) schade drumm mit hirn hättest sogar richtig nett wirken können.

Viele hier sind grad auf Arbeit, du anscheinend nicht oder du der wie viele andere hier haben das privileg auf Arbeit nen I-net anschluss zu haben 

Ja mein Kleiner ... auch wenn dein Chef das behauptet ... das is nich ne einmalige Sache was du da bekommen hast das haben viele Büroangestellten oder ähnliches.

und wenn du nen Thread nicht lesen kannst willst oder so irgendwas dann spar dir bitte in den Thread reinzugehen und rumzumüllen weil wir alle hier friedlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (30. Juli 2008)

wenigstens ist jetzt ja diesmal "nur" serverneustart. da sollten ja eigentlich keine probleme auftreten.
hf+gl


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Seid ihr auchnicht gegen die abschaffung der anti-nichtraucherkampangne?


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

> Hier mit lade ich alle recht herrzlich auf den Server Proudmoore und in die Gilde Fan of Atro ein.
> 
> Wie?
> Erstellt euch einen Charakter auf dem Realm (auf Seiten der Allianz) und added Atropoides oder Durissus,
> ...


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

very tricky^^


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> Seid ihr auchnicht gegen die abschaffung der anti-nichtraucherkampangne?



ich bin verwirrt


----------



## Gigafabi (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> Seid ihr auchnicht gegen die abschaffung der anti-nichtraucherkampangne?



ja aber nein aber ja aber nein aber ja aber nein aber ja aber nein aber ja........^^


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

noch 15min O.o


----------



## deadyduzi (30. Juli 2008)

nicht nur du!


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

deadyduzi schrieb:


> oh, schon so weit... na dann hast ja das beste grad vor dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin aber froh wenn sie endlich da ist... Langsam stört alles XD


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

:]


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Tretet der Gruppe bei, wenn ihr euch zu eurer wahren Seite bekennt:
http://my.buffed.de/groups/1222/view/


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Tretet der Gruppe bei, wenn ihr euch zu eurer wahren Seite bekennt:
> http://my.buffed.de/groups/1222/view/


Die spamende seite der macht O.o


----------



## deadyduzi (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Tretet der Gruppe bei, wenn ihr euch zu eurer wahren Seite bekennt:
> http://my.buffed.de/groups/1222/view/


hey, ich find das hier noch ganz interessant und ganz witzig. und auch du solltest mittlerweile mitbekommen haben, dass hier icht nur kiddies rumturnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder: nein, ich bin noch nicht so weit mich zu bekennen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

bin mal eben afklo see you in ner stunde oder so


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> bin mal eben afklo see you in ner stunde oder so


danke, ich will nicht mehr über deine schmutzigen geschäfte wissen >.<


----------



## Hexenhase (30. Juli 2008)

moin moin zusammen


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

10MINUTEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *spam* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

deadyduzi schrieb:


> hey, ich find das hier noch ganz interessant und ganz witzig. und auch du solltest mittlerweile mitbekommen haben, dass hier icht nur kiddies rumturnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das mit den Kiddys ist nicht wirklich ernst gemeint, sondern eher auf eine Aussage zurück zu führen die hier "getätigt" wurde xD!


Ehm, SPAM, so Niveau wieder runtergezogen!


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> danke, ich will nicht mehr über deine schmutzigen geschäfte wissen >.<



lol so ein ähnlicher Gedanke kam mir auch XD


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> lol so ein ähnlicher Gedanke kam mir auch XD


;]


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Hexenhase schrieb:


> moin moin zusammen




Servus


----------



## Silmarilli (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> Seid ihr auchnicht gegen die abschaffung der anti-nichtraucherkampangne?


nö weil als Raucher fühl ich mich dann doch schon etwas diskiminiert ... würd mich freuen wenn das blatt mal umgedreht wird. Nachdem ich aber davon ausgehe das das n use-less post war um uns zu zeigen wie doll du bist frag ich mal nicht blöd nach seid wann es denn bitte eine kampagne gegen Nichtraucher gibt .-)


----------



## deadyduzi (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Das mit den Kiddys ist nicht wirklich ernst gemeint, sondern eher auf eine Aussage zurück zu führen die hier "getätigt" wurde xD!
> 
> 
> Ehm, SPAM, so Niveau wieder runtergezogen!


du hund du! ziehst das so wie so schon niedrige Niveau wieder hinunter... verdammt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS: Niveau ist KEINE Handcreme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## matrixed (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> Seid ihr auchnicht gegen die abschaffung der anti-nichtraucherkampangne?



Als raucher bin ich auch nicht gegen die abschaffung der anit-nichtraucherkampagne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und?


----------



## Hexenhase (30. Juli 2008)

hehe


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> danke, ich will nicht mehr über deine schmutzigen geschäfte wissen >.<






Daroia schrieb:


> lol so ein ähnlicher Gedanke kam mir auch XD



So reh also es wahren schätzungsweise 15kg flüssige überlstriechende ******* abgerundet mir 5 leiter dunkelgelber flüssigkeit.

Jetzt wisst ihr mehr als ihr wolltet


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> nö weil als Raucher fühl ich mich dann doch schon etwas diskiminiert ... würd mich freuen wenn das blatt mal umgedreht wird. Nachdem ich aber davon ausgehe das das n use-less post war um uns zu zeigen wie doll du bist frag ich mal nicht blöd nach seid wann es denn bitte eine kampagne gegen Nichtraucher gibt .-)


das sit egtl FÜR raucher^^ aber egal^^ bin zwar nichtraucher, aber das verwirrt so schön^^


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Hexenhase schrieb:


> hehe



DAS war schlecht gemacht ^^


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> DAS war schlecht gemacht ^^



Aber sowas von!


----------



## Silmarilli (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> das sit egtl FÜR raucher^^ aber egal^^ bin zwar nichtraucher, aber das verwirrt so schön^^


mist am schluss doch noch verschrieben arghs


----------



## Hexenhase (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Aber sowas von!




besser machen ausserdem noch net wach genug ......sonst steht immer einer mit kaffee hier heute wohl nicht oder


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> So reh also es wahren schätzungsweise 15kg flüssige überlstriechende ******* abgerundet mir 5 leiter dunkelgelber flüssigkeit.
> 
> Jetzt wisst ihr mehr als ihr wolltet




Darf man hier nen Link zu nem anderen Forum (geht um ein anderes Thema) Posten? ^^ Falls nicht mach ichs wieder weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick mich


Daran hast du mich grad erinnert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Hexenhase schrieb:


> besser machen ausserdem noch net wach genug ......sonst steht immer einer mit kaffee hier heute wohl nicht oder



Schick mir irgendwie Rohmaterial und ich machs besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

roflmao >.<


----------



## deadyduzi (30. Juli 2008)

will jemand nen countdown starten? so alle 30 sek ansagen? xD....
in der letzten Minute könnt ihrs dann handhaben wie ihr wollt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Meinen 600en Post widme ich atro... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Jetzt wirds hier dann wieder ganz still....


----------



## Hexenhase (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Schick mir irgendwie Rohmaterial und ich machs besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




nun aber denke die seite kennst du doch oder nicht


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Sänks Neque Neque mein treuster Fan!


----------



## Marccram (30. Juli 2008)

11 Uhr!!!11einseinself xDD


----------



## Hexenhase (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds hier dann wieder ganz still....




schmeissen alle ihr WOW schon mal an das sie alle als erster sind


----------



## Valdos Theolos (30. Juli 2008)

11 Uhr und die Server sind immer noch down! Wahhhhh hilfe x( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Sänks Neque Neque mein treuster Fan!


enpe, atro, bekomm ich ein autrogramm?


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Hexenhase schrieb:


> nun aber denke die seite kennst du doch oder nicht



http://wow-europe.com/de/serverstatus/index.html ???


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> enpe, atro, bekomm ich ein autrogramm?



Irgendwann!


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Valdos schrieb:


> 11 Uhr und die Server sind immer noch down! Wahhhhh hilfe x(
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol auf sowas warten wir schon immer total gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deadyduzi (30. Juli 2008)

Valdos schrieb:


> 11 Uhr und die Server sind immer noch down! Wahhhhh hilfe x(
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


meine uhr hat noch eine minute.... dann geh ich in eine Ecke heulen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... ne, ich hab bloß keinen acc mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> lol auf sowas warten wir schon immer total gespannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oh ja darum dreht sich doch unser leben nur noch.....


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> lol auf sowas warten wir schon immer total gespannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich warte auf nüschts!


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Irgendwann!


*heuk* hätte ich die posts doch nur nicht dir gewidmet *wein* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

ich bin immer glücklich wenns entlich 11 uhr ist!


----------



## Avida (30. Juli 2008)

Ihr seid so angespannt, als wäre WotLK schon zum Verkauf parat..... AHHHH *schwärm*


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Ich warte auf nüschts!



pft das sagst du jetzt nur so....



Avida schrieb:


> Ihr seid so angespannt, als wäre WotLK schon zum Verkauf parat..... AHHHH *schwärm*



nee angespannt bin ich eigentlich nicht...


----------



## DieMoFuDie (30. Juli 2008)

omg 11:01am und die server san off, i seh scho da ersten post´s vor mir: "Wofür zahl ich eigendlich 13 euro im monat"


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich bin immer glücklich wenns entlich 11 uhr ist!



Weil ihr hier dann in Ruhe tratschen könnt?


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich bin immer glücklich wenns entlich 11 uhr ist!


dann is man endlich allein nich wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (30. Juli 2008)

das ist echt immer das selbe ... da ärgert man sich den ganzen vormittag über die spamer und freut sich drauf das 11 uhr 13 uhr oder ähnliches wird weil dann die server wieder gehen "sollten" nur damit dann die ganzen spamer wieder kommen weil se drauf gekommen sind das das Portal in die Andere Welt noch ohne Strom ist

bin mal ne weile Afk hauspost-tour fahren

lg sily


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

DieMoFuDie schrieb:


> omg 11:01am und die server san off, i seh scho da ersten post´s vor mir: "Wofür zahl ich eigendlich 13 euro im monat"


das thema hattenma schon... siehe seite 1,2,3,4,5,6,8,9,10,11,12,16,21,22,23 [...] 746,747...


----------



## Kahadan (30. Juli 2008)

11:00 Uhr und trozdem läuft nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## anatomie (30. Juli 2008)

Wenigstens ein _wenig_ Unterhaltung im Büro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -JoKe- (30. Juli 2008)

Wofür zahl ich eigentlich 13 euro im Monat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


^^


----------



## Sukie (30. Juli 2008)

is 11 ^^ und trotzdem sind die server noch down -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 selbst die deutschen server kann man nicht anwählen *frechheit*


----------



## crazy78 (30. Juli 2008)

Die ersten Server gehen Online


----------



## storm51 (30. Juli 2008)

11.04 und noch off -.- ich drhee durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## remagretsam (30. Juli 2008)

es is 11:04 und ich fühl mich hintergangen


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

-JoKe- schrieb:


> Wofür zahl ich eigentlich 13 euro im Monat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Aber echt mal... (gehen se immernoch net? hab noch net nachgeschaut XD)


----------



## deadyduzi (30. Juli 2008)

crazy78 schrieb:


> Die ersten Server gehen Online


vermutlich wie immer die falschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

*wähähäääähähäääääää* atro hasst mich, dabei bin ich sein größter fan *schluchz*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isthos (30. Juli 2008)

Oh, die ersten Server gehen online...
So langsam wirds ruhig hier xD


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

mimimimimi die server sind nich on es is 11 uhr ich brauch wow


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

So se gehen on


----------



## Hexenhase (30. Juli 2008)

-JoKe- schrieb:


> Wofür zahl ich eigentlich 13 euro im Monat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




oh oh zahl du jetzt mal 20 € und fahr zum strand hast mehr von


----------



## Tr0ll3 (30. Juli 2008)

omg sogar 11:05


----------



## Mumble (30. Juli 2008)

@all die spielen wollen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Relwo (30. Juli 2008)

en paar sind online aber net meiner ;(


----------



## crazy78 (30. Juli 2008)

deadyduzi schrieb:


> vermutlich wie immer die falschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Joa.. Proudmoore lässt ma wieder auf sich warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

um nochmal auf dieses bild voneben zurückzukommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nicht perfekt aber etwas besser auf jeden fall


Tante edith sagt : mein 50ster beitrag an meinem ersten tag und mein server ist wieder onlone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hansdieteror (30. Juli 2008)

DieMoFuDie schrieb:


> omg 11:01am und die server san off, i seh scho da ersten post´s vor mir: "Wofür zahl ich eigendlich 13 euro im monat"



Wurde dazu eigentlich schon mal ein Thread aufgemacht? Ich glaube ich mach direkt einen auf! 
Ihr findet ihn dann unter Allgemein mit dem Titel:"OMG BLIZZ, WILLST DU UNS VERARSCHEN?!!?!?!?!11122?!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marccram (30. Juli 2008)

deadyduzi schrieb:


> vermutlich wie immer die falschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo Abyssischer ma wieder nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

crazy78 schrieb:


> Joa.. Proudmoore lässt ma wieder auf sich warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein Spieler von PM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flixl (30. Juli 2008)

ja toll.. mein server is noch down ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Weil ihr hier dann in Ruhe tratschen könnt?


richtig und weil hier dann nicht mehr so viel schwachsinn steht



White-Frost schrieb:


> dann is man endlich allein nich wahr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na halt die die immer da sind


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> um nochmal auf dieses bild voneben zurückzukommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bissi besser... aber naja... man sieht halt noch des gefakte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tarnhamster (30. Juli 2008)

DieMoFuDie schrieb:


> omg 11:01am und die server san off, i seh scho da ersten post´s vor mir: "Wofür zahl ich eigendlich 13 euro im monat"




Mich würde ja mal interessieren ob es dann auch Leute gibt, die Blizz mehr im Monat zahlen, wenn die Server wieder mal früher als erwartet online gehen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mace (30. Juli 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> @all die spielen wollen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sehr freundlich von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Ein Spieler von PM!!!!!!!!!


*schluchz*


----------



## crazy78 (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Ein Spieler von PM!!!!!!!!!


Jup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 seit Release 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> richtig und weil hier dann nicht mehr so viel schwachsinn steht
> 
> 
> na halt die die immer da sind


sag ich doch was hab ihc gesagt?^^ ja scheinen ja langsam on zu gehen dann sim ma se los^^


----------



## Slavery (30. Juli 2008)

Arbeiten stinkt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man man man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

So ein letztes mal:



> Hier mit lade ich alle recht herrzlich auf den Server Proudmoore und in die Gilde Fan of Atro ein.
> 
> Wie?
> Erstellt euch einen Charakter auf dem Realm (auf Seiten der Allianz) und added Atropoides oder Durissus,
> ...


----------



## Hexenhase (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> um nochmal auf dieses bild voneben zurückzukommen
> 
> [
> nicht perfekt aber etwas besser auf jeden fall
> ...





lol du hast es ja gleich voll ernst gemacht ich habe wenigstens noch fun mit drin deswegen durchgestrichen


----------



## Mumble (30. Juli 2008)

Mace schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gern geschehen... Ich widme mich wieder der Arbeit... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Bissi besser... aber naja... man sieht halt noch des gefakte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ein halbblinder legasteniker wäre drauf renigefallen


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Arbeiten stinkt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


toll wie gesagt hab hier nur arbeit zum verblöden und langweilig ists noch obendrauf


----------



## Tyranis (30. Juli 2008)

es kommt nur char liste wird abgerufen x.x" und ticho soll angeblich on sein ...


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

*schluchz*


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> toll wie gesagt hab hier nur arbeit zum verblöden und langweilig ists noch obendrauf


können wir da irgendwas für dich tun um des zu ändern?^^


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

Hexenhase schrieb:


> lol du hast es ja gleich voll ernst gemacht ich habe wenigstens noch fun mit drin deswegen durchgestrichen



ersnst gemacht ?  you failed das waren 30 sek und ein paar klicks und das mit paint ich bitte dich


----------



## Hexenhase (30. Juli 2008)

naja leute viel spass noch muss erstmal mich fertig machen und so wegen arbeiten ....eh **kotz** du mittagschicht


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> *schluchz*




Das brauch ich mir nicht angucken, das hab ich bald selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XD




Hexenhase schrieb:


> naja leute viel spass noch muss erstmal mich fertig machen und so wegen arbeiten ....eh **kotz** du mittagschicht



Naja, die geht auch vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

und an alle deren server noch net on ist:

HAHA


----------



## The Betrayer (30. Juli 2008)

Jeden Mittwoch frag ich mich was Blizzard die ganze Zeit macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es stehen immer Zeiten wie heute wieder:

Die server fahren um 3 Uhr Blablabla und fahren um 11 Uhr wirder hoch etc. blabla 

Und wieviel uhr haben wir ?

11.11 Uhr mom und noch immer down da frag ich mich wozu ich 25&#8364; alle 2 Monate 
bezahle damit jeder Mittwoch die Server erst doch um 14 Uhr hochfahren und dann 
sich Blizzard wieder eine ausrede einfallen lassen ....


Naja zuviel Mimimi will ich auch nicht machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja abwarten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragnorat (30. Juli 2008)

mgh schrieb:


> Falls das alles zutrifft habt keine Angst eure chars wurden nicht gelöscht,
> und das spiel gibt es auch weiterhin.
> 
> Es werden in der regel nur serverarbeiten geleistet die im normalfall bis 11 uhr morgens andauern!
> ...





LOOOOLL ich liebe diesen Thread jeden Mittwoch neu zu Lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/push this thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [attachment=4008:J_PEG_007.jpg]


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Das brauch ich mir nicht angucken, das hab ich bald selber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


=]


----------



## Marccram (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> und an alle deren server noch net on ist:
> 
> HAHA


 Witzig -_-


----------



## remagretsam (30. Juli 2008)

*Retrieving charakter list*​

ich glaub ich dreh durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## matrixed (30. Juli 2008)

remagretsam schrieb:


> *Retrieving charakter list*​




Ja, auf Arthas auch...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

The schrieb:


> Jeden Mittwoch frag ich mich was Blizzard die ganze Zeit macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Hey, das mit den 25 € hört sich besser an als 13 € jeden Monat... also wenn ich mal wieder rummeckern will, ich kopier mir das von dir ^^


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

Marccram schrieb:


> Witzig -_-



jo ich stehe gerade in if und chatte etwas ah sehr unterhaltsam so ingame muhaha


----------



## crazy78 (30. Juli 2008)

Kommt... mach wir mal einen auf Next Uri Geller.
Wir schreinen jetzt alle "SERVER... GEH... ON" und dann sind alle wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: ui... ein paar server gehen immer wieder für paar sek Off *hmmm*


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

ACHAT STEIN SCHERE PAPIER


----------



## Angelcurse (30. Juli 2008)

Das kanns doch echt nicht sein!

Am Montag wollte ich meinen Acc reaktivieren. Da ging stundenlang die Account-Verwaltung auf WOW-Europe nicht.

Und heute ... 11:15 Uhr und ich komme nicht auf Dalvengyr rauf. Bin seit 9 Uhr wach und vertreibe mir die Zeit mit dem Buffed-Forum und unsinnigem Rumgesurfen, Aufräumen und Hausarbeit. ICH HAB BOCK WIEDER ZU ZOCKEN!!!!


----------



## Bottox (30. Juli 2008)

remagretsam schrieb:


> *Retrieving charakter list*​
> 
> ich glaub ich dreh durch
> 
> ...




"ich auch".....hehehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

crazy78 schrieb:


> Kommt... mach wir mal einen auf Next Uri Geller.
> Wir schreinen jetzt alle "SERVER... GEH... ON" und dann sind alle wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Und schön die Patschehändchen auf den Monitor legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Atropoides schrieb:


> ACHAT STEIN SCHERE PAPIER



XD


----------



## Hexenhase (30. Juli 2008)

omg hier weinen ja immer noch einige rum ...Oh mein sever ist nicht on was soll ich machen ...ich springe doch gleich von einer leiter


----------



## Tomsond (30. Juli 2008)

Sind in letzter Zeit immer Probleme mit den Charakterlisten ...


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Wenn Blutdurst wieder länger off bleibt sag ich nur cya on forscherliga, so wie vor 2 Wochen xD!!!


----------



## crazy78 (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> ACHAT STEIN SCHERE PAPIER


Ach du biste schuld das immer wieder welche off gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## selftitled (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> jo ich stehe gerade in if und chatte etwas ah sehr unterhaltsam so ingame muhaha



Mit Satzzeichen haste's nich so, wa?


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

ich mach doch schon was dagegen
ich schreibe hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

crazy78 schrieb:


> Ach du biste schuld das immer wieder welche off gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genau alles seine schuld


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Hexenhase schrieb:


> omg hier weinen ja immer noch einige rum ...Oh mein sever ist nicht on was soll ich machen ...ich springe doch gleich von einer leiter




Schmeiß dich *hintern* Zug.... is viel lustiger ^^


----------



## anatomie (30. Juli 2008)

Achat - Stein - Mittagspause! *wink*


----------



## Snuffy (30. Juli 2008)

fu.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geht ja mal wieder nix -.- bleib bei der charakterliste wird aufgerufen stehen -.-


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

ich weiß net was ihr habt shattrath läuft das ist doch ok kommt alle on und schreibt mich ingame an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  siehe signatur für daten


----------



## Paymakalir (30. Juli 2008)

Immerhin bin ich schon mal am Ladebildschirm, aber bei 100% geht nix mehr.


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> ACHAT STEIN SCHERE PAPIER


ACHAT, STEIN,ASCHLOCH!


----------



## crazy78 (30. Juli 2008)

PROUDMOORE is DA :


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## anatomie (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> ich weiß net was ihr habt shattrath läuft das ist doch ok kommt alle on und schreibt mich ingame an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Shattrath ist ein toter Server!.. war bei mortal hatred & nun ist noch mehr tote Hose dort! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Mein Realm is zwar on, aber ich hab Angst hier was zu verpassen wenn ich on geh XD


----------



## Atropoides (30. Juli 2008)

Naja, ich verlasse den thread dann mal, war wieder ein lustiger Mittwoch Morgen.
Der Pinguin Crew noch viel Spaß hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


Nein Proudmoore ist noch off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...




> Hier mit lade ich alle recht herrzlich auf den Server Proudmoore und in die Gilde Fan of Atro ein.
> 
> Wie?
> Erstellt euch einen Charakter auf dem Realm (auf Seiten der Allianz) und added Atropoides oder Durissus,
> ...


----------



## Hexenhase (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Schmeiß dich *hintern* Zug.... is viel lustiger ^^





wieso ich ich weine nicht um die server ich weine das ich arbeiten muss bei der wärme


----------



## remagretsam (30. Juli 2008)

Snuffy schrieb:


> fu....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tja deutsches sprachpaket is halt scheiße^^
*retrieving character list* hört sich da vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeel aufmunternder an


----------



## Marccram (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> ich weiß net was ihr habt shattrath läuft das ist doch ok kommt alle on und schreibt mich ingame an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wäre jez am liebsten auf Shatt..aber nein bin aufm Abyssischen >.<


----------



## crazy78 (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Naja, ich verlasse den thread dann mal, war wieder ein lustiger Mittwoch Morgen.
> Der Pinguin Crew noch viel Spaß hier
> 
> 
> ...



Bin doch drauf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greets Drantor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Hexenhase schrieb:


> wieso ich ich weine nicht um die server ich weine das ich arbeiten muss bei der wärme




naja ok, dafür haste mein volles Mitgefühl


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Nein Proudmoore ist noch off
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
komm auf shatt online gimp


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

Ich iwll auch zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## garius74 (30. Juli 2008)

So ein  Mist...

Rexxar wieder als einer der letzten on...


----------



## Flixl (30. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nicht perfekt ich weis ^^


----------



## anatomie (30. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht liegt es ja doch an den Totem des Erdst.. Öhm - Erdbeben! =P


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

los macht auch twinks auf shatt alianz und schreibt mich an damit ich euch auslachne kann -..- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gigafabi (30. Juli 2008)

Azshara will mal wieder nicht -.-


----------



## Angelcurse (30. Juli 2008)

Dalvengyr geht immer noch nicht.


----------



## Marccram (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> los macht auch twinks auf shatt alianz und schreibt mich an damit ich euch auslachne kann -..-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Wie viel kostet transen nomma...?Dein Realm fängt an mir zu gefallen xD


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ach du kacke ... wenigstens trifft mich das net hart ich muss ja eh noch bis 18 Uhr arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Doch, guckt gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paymakalir (30. Juli 2008)

Schönes Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angelcurse (30. Juli 2008)

Oh, jetzt kam soeben wenigstens der Hinweis:

"Fehler beim Abrufen der Charakterliste"

Ach ne.


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

noch keiner von euch auf shatt ongekommen hmm los traut euch ich beiße net


----------



## Lisutari (30. Juli 2008)

Marccram schrieb:


> Wie viel kostet transen nomma...?Dein Realm fängt an mir zu gefallen xD


Ich war auf Shatt und hab Serverflucht begannen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marccram (30. Juli 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich war auf Shatt und hab Serverflucht begannen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


LoL why das?xD


----------



## remagretsam (30. Juli 2008)

manmanman 11:30
so langsam gehts mir auf die eier


----------



## Kono (shat) (30. Juli 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich war auf Shatt und hab Serverflucht begannen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gute entscheidung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marccram (30. Juli 2008)

remagretsam schrieb:


> manmanman 11:30
> so langsam gehts mir auf die eier


Jop die sollen wenndannschon alle Realms auf einmal Hochfahren -_-


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

ein anonymer hat sich bereits getraut lvl 1 mensch kriegerin


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

remagretsam schrieb:


> manmanman 11:30
> so langsam gehts mir auf die eier



Die Sucht???XD


----------



## Retow (30. Juli 2008)

Gilt das von dem Bild für alle server?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marccram (30. Juli 2008)

Retow schrieb:


> Gilt das von dem Bild für alle server??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das isn Fake xD


----------



## Mumble (30. Juli 2008)

Retow schrieb:


> Gilt das von dem Bild für alle server??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



^^


----------



## Paymakalir (30. Juli 2008)

Bin drin!


----------



## Xelyna (30. Juli 2008)

Retow schrieb:


> Gilt das von dem Bild für alle server??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, das war nur ein Fake, so wie es aussieht ist alles on nur Glutsturm noch nicht.


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Nein, das war nur ein Fake, so wie es aussieht ist alles on nur Glutsturm noch nicht.



Ist ja doof  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marccram (30. Juli 2008)

Schattenbrand is auch noch nich da -_-


----------



## Butzeda (30. Juli 2008)

Das kennen wir ja schon... Von jeglichen anderen Wartungen... Alle sind nur nur Glutsturm nicht! Yay <<


----------



## MaximoPark (30. Juli 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

sry, musste sein


----------



## Xelyna (30. Juli 2008)

Butzeda schrieb:


> Das kennen wir ja schon... Von jeglichen anderen Wartungen... Alle sind nur nur Glutsturm nicht! Yay <<


Find ich jetzt nicht so schlimm. Geduld ist das Stichwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigends.. würden alle Realms gleichzeitig hochfahren, was allein schon mal unmöglich ist, und sämtliche Spieler zeitgleich versuchen sich einzuwählen, will ich nicht wissen wie lang es dauert bis die Server abrauchen und wie lange die Wartungsarbeiten dann dauern.


----------



## Edgecution (30. Juli 2008)

Man was soll der Mist?! Kann Char auswählen, logge ein aber im LAdeblaken bleibts stehen, nachdem er durchgelaufen is... Durotan sucks!


Nachtrag: Geht wieder !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Retow schrieb:


> Gilt das von dem Bild für alle server??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Siehste Flixl, haste gut hinbekommen ^^


----------



## Paymakalir (30. Juli 2008)

Super, ich bin auf Taerar drin, aber nach einem Mobkill geht plötzlich nichts mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adrianna84 (30. Juli 2008)

*wart*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zum kotzen :/


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Nein, das war nur ein Fake, so wie es aussieht ist alles on nur Glutsturm noch nicht.




weil ich grad deine Signatur sehe  http://stupidedia.org/stupi/HipHop


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (30. Juli 2008)

Kargath is auch noch off ~_~


----------



## Yasei (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, dann begint das fröhliche dasein als laufende Milchbar. Aber wenn das rum ist wirds super... zumindest bis sie 12 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adrianna84 (30. Juli 2008)

es geht es geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (30. Juli 2008)

Michael_ schrieb:


> weil ich grad deine Signatur sehe  http://stupidedia.org/stupi/HipHop


_Im Wesentlichen stellt der Hüft-Ringelpiez die Erweiterung der gregorianischen Gesänge um eine handvoll unkontrollierter Ausrufe dar, bei Aussparung sämtlicher kirchlicher Elemente. _

Herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

Adrianna84 schrieb:


> es geht es geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na dann lass krachen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paymakalir (30. Juli 2008)

Ok, geht wieder alles. Ich kann auf Taerar spielen.


----------



## Taureausleidenschaft (30. Juli 2008)

hmm wan kommt den endlich Blackmoore onO.o


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Tja jenny, dauert doch noch bis hier Ruhe einkehrt, hm? ^^


----------



## Budakesh (30. Juli 2008)

Glutsturm ist als letzter? :-O scheiße und ich bin da auch noch....

Edit: bin drin *freu*


----------



## Salvdore (30. Juli 2008)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen warum immer mein Realm ziemlich spät hochgefahren wird ... sonm mist


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> _Im Wesentlichen stellt der Hüft-Ringelpiez die Erweiterung der gregorianischen Gesänge um eine handvoll unkontrollierter Ausrufe dar, bei Aussparung sämtlicher kirchlicher Elemente. _
> 
> Herrlich
> 
> ...



Würd ich auch sagen einfach genial genau so wie:

http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Techno




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanimo (30. Juli 2008)

Man ich will doch meinen letzten WoW Tag noch genießen.
Hoffe das gibt nen extra Tag.^^


----------



## derbolzer (30. Juli 2008)

mal ne ander frage hatt einer ne url wo man sehen kann wieviel % horde ally auf einem server ist ? und evt auch wie die vom lvl sind also im schnitt eben


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Salvdore schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen warum immer mein Realm ziemlich spät hochgefahren wird ... sonm mist



Das macht Blizz extra, nur um dich zu ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dämonios (30. Juli 2008)

Vor 14 oder 15 Uhr,wird das mit Tirion bestimmt mal wieder nichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (30. Juli 2008)

Salvdore schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen warum immer mein Realm ziemlich spät hochgefahren wird ... sonm mist


Du hast einen eigenen Realm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Du hast einen eigenen Realm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer hat keinen eigenen ist die bessere Frage!? XD


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Tja jenny, dauert doch noch bis hier Ruhe einkehrt, hm? ^^


und zwar bis ambossar wieder on ist, denn solange bin ich noch hier hrhrhr ;]


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (30. Juli 2008)

moin, 
hoffe es geht bald Ysera on will berufe skilln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

auf shatt war gerade ein lvl 1-3 hogger raid ca 30 spieler xD


----------



## Gigafabi (30. Juli 2008)

JUHUUUUU! ENDLICH! BB leutz!


----------



## Sonsbecker (30. Juli 2008)

Baltharas-Malygos schrieb:


> moin,
> hoffe es geht bald Ysera on will berufe skilln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und ich mein level up auf ysera gebacken bekommen - dann sind es nur noch 5 mit dem twink


----------



## derbolzer (30. Juli 2008)

derbolzer schrieb:


> mal ne ander frage hatt einer ne url wo man sehen kann wieviel % horde ally auf einem server ist ? und evt auch wie die vom lvl sind also im schnitt eben


keiner?


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> und zwar bis ambossar wieder on ist, denn solange bin ich noch hier hrhrhr ;]




Naja, du hälst dich grad ja echt zurück ^^


----------



## Marccram (30. Juli 2008)

Immer noch nich langsam krieg ich hier echt ne Krise waaaahh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zwergwarri (30. Juli 2008)

verdammt will wieder ZZZZZOOOOCCCKKKKÄÄÄÄÄÄNNNNNNNN
waahhhh sucht wahnvorstellungen WAHAAAAHHHHHH

wieso is immer rajaxx am längsten down verdammt


----------



## Shaguar93 (30. Juli 2008)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Wo wir beim Thema sind! Alle mit mehr als einem Bild in ihrer Signatur haben ADS!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab *zitter* *wackel* kein ADS! *aufmstuhlrumspring* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (30. Juli 2008)

Baltharas-Malygos schrieb:


> moin,
> hoffe es geht bald Ysera on will berufe skilln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne leider noch nicht...


----------



## Dalfi (30. Juli 2008)

Jeden Mittwoch das gleiche Ysera und Rajaxx entweder die ersten oder die letzten aber so ist es ausgeglichen frag mich ob hier einige nix anderes zu tun haben als zu Zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenns erst um 13:00 / 15:00 /19:00 Uhr geht dann zockt halt Abends länger wer morgens um 11:01 jammern kann hat offensichtlich eh kein Job also kann man ja dann am nächsten morgen Ausschlafen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so jetzt flame on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Naja, du hälst dich grad ja echt zurück ^^


will doch ne schwangere schohnen  =)


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (30. Juli 2008)

is ja echt mal wieder die hölle heut


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

derbolzer schrieb:


> keiner?


http://www.wowrealmstatus.net/


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> will doch ne schwangere schohnen  =)



is aber sehr rücksichtsvoll von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (30. Juli 2008)

Dalfi schrieb:


> Wenns erst um 13:00 / 15:00 /19:00 Uhr geht dann zockt halt Abends länger wer morgens um 11:01 jammern kann hat offensichtlich eh kein Job also kann man ja dann am nächsten morgen Ausschlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du hast vergessen 
1.sommerferien
2.krank geschrieben
3.urlaub
4. usw... lol es hat gleich automatisch jeder hier kein job wenn er morgens zocken will hmkay

mfg Shaguar


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> is aber sehr rücksichtsvoll von dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na logo :]


----------



## derbolzer (30. Juli 2008)

danke @White-Frost


----------



## Descartes (30. Juli 2008)

Dalfi schrieb:


> Jeden Mittwoch das gleiche Ysera und Rajaxx entweder die ersten oder die letzten aber so ist es ausgeglichen frag mich ob hier einige nix anderes zu tun haben als zu Zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich denk ich war schon arbeiten, als du dich gerade das zweite mal umgedreht hast...


----------



## Syrics (30. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> http://www.wowrealmstatus.net/



falsch...ich komme net rein :/


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> http://www.wowrealmstatus.net/




ARGH des is ja total Mist auf "meinem" Realm -.- 

% Horde	    % Alliance 	
 72.99 %	27.01 %	

kein Wunder dass die Horde einem hier so aufm Senkel geht -.-


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

derbolzer schrieb:


> danke @White-Frost


egtl falsches forum aber was solls


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> ARGH des is ja total Mist auf "meinem" Realm -.-
> 
> % Horde	    % Alliance
> 72.99 %	27.01 %
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> ARGH des is ja total Mist auf "meinem" Realm -.-
> 
> % Horde	    % Alliance
> 72.99 %	27.01 %
> ...


echsenkessel oder was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denke mal bei uns sieht das auch so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (30. Juli 2008)

JUHU...Ysera is ON...

bis nächste woche dann 
bye


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> echsenkessel oder was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne, is Nazjatar...

lol?

Agamaggan 
% Horde 	% Alliance 	
0.00 %  	   100.00 %


----------



## SirCire (30. Juli 2008)

derbolzer schrieb:


> keiner?


http://wow.buffed.de/page/30/realms
das hier glaube ich suchst du


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

Das mein server on ist bringt mir eigentlich auch net viel sitze in sw auf mienem dicken bär rum und langweile mihc 8[


----------



## Marccram (30. Juli 2008)

Baltharas-Malygos schrieb:


> JUHU...Ysera is ON...
> 
> bis nächste woche dann
> bye


Ysera is Off o.O
Edit ne doch nich^^
Der Abyssische is auch da bis in einer Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> Das mein server on ist bringt mir eigentlich auch net viel sitze in sw auf mienem dicken bär rum und langweile mihc 8[


twinken innis angeln kochen?


----------



## Shaguar93 (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Ne, is Nazjatar...


hm ne hab mal nachgeschaut da steht echsenkessel

Horde:                                             Allianz:
0,00%                                              100,0%

hm wtf?


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> hm ne hab mal nachgeschaut da steht echsenkessel
> 
> Horde:                                             Allianz:
> 0,00%                                              100,0%
> ...




ne ich meinte Nazjatar ^^ ich weiß doch auf welchen Server ich spiel -.-


----------



## Shaguar93 (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> ne ich meinte Nazjatar ^^ ich weiß doch auf welchen Server ich spiel -.-


jo.. ich weiss ja jez auch das du auf nazjatar oder so spielst.. ich meinte jez für meinen server echsenkessel da steht das da 0% horde is und 100% allianz is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so bin ma zocken auf nem server der online is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> jo.. ich weiss ja jez auch das du auf nazjatar oder so spielst.. ich meinte jez für meinen server echsenkessel da steht das da 0% horde is und 100% allianz is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ASOOOOOOOOOO XD


----------



## Shaguar93 (30. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> twinken innis angeln kochen?



twinken = hmm nein
ini = hatte schon ein angebot für zh hero (abgeleht)
angeln = stirb?
kochen = hab ich schon max skill >_>


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann quote mich doch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *sniff*


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> twinken = hmm nein
> ini = hatte schon ein angebot für zh hero (abgeleht)
> angeln = stirb?
> kochen = hab ich schon max skill >_>


angeln is doch toll bis max skill hab ich etwa ja doch 1,5 tage play time gebraucht da hast also ne zeit lang mit zu utn^^


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> angeln is doch toll bis max skill hab ich etwa ja doch 1,5 tage play time gebraucht da hast also ne zeit lang mit zu utn^^



angeln ist langweilig das steh ich doch liber in sw und seh mir nen hexer an der verdeitigungauf brust verzaubert hatt und ne skillung omg... da hab ich wenigstens was zu lachen


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

so jetz sind se wohl alle weg das so ruhig is hmm^^


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Scheint so ^^


----------



## Morder (30. Juli 2008)

bin mal komplett off fernsehen ciao ciao und bis demnächst

edith: 64 sinvolle beiträge an minem ersten tag im buffed fporum eine reife leistung


----------



## un4go10 (30. Juli 2008)

Also ich bin grad aus Nefarian geflogen -> Meldung: Realm nicht aktiv

War grad bei den Daylies....


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

Es ist ruhig ..... verdammt...


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

un4go10 schrieb:


> Also ich bin grad aus Nefarian geflogen -> Meldung: Realm nicht aktiv
> 
> War grad bei den Daylies....





Michael_ schrieb:


> Es ist ruhig ..... verdammt...



Wenn die Realms spinnen wirds hier wieder lebendig ^^


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

Na dann passt wieder alles^^


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

Michael_ schrieb:


> Na dann passt wieder alles^^



Ich weiß selbst quoten ist uncool aber mir ist fad^^


----------



## un4go10 (30. Juli 2008)

Sorry euch zu enttäuschen xD
Geht alles wieder


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

Michael_ schrieb:


> Ich weiß selbst quoten ist uncool aber mir ist fad^^



bin immernoch am lesen


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> bin immernoch am lesen



kenn ich schon... ich les mal zeitung vielleicht tut sich heir wieder bissl mehr.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

So wieder da musst n bissel blogen^^


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

na dann gehts weiter xD


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

auch wieder da


----------



## Morbusdei (30. Juli 2008)

kann mich auf Alleria nicht einloggen; hat noch jemand probleme?


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> auch wieder da


wb!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

So, ich geh jetzt aber doch mal ne Runde PvP zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Biba ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

so jetzt sitz ich hier allein im oberen stock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> so jetzt sitz ich hier allein im oberen stock
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich auch =)
Kollegin hat Urlaub, ich Gott sei Dank auch bald =)
Um genau zu sein ist das mein letzter Arbeitstag ^-^


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich auch =)
> Kollegin hat Urlaub, ich Gott sei Dank auch bald =)
> Um genau zu sein ist das mein letzter Arbeitstag ^-^


kollege hat sich die nächsten tage mittags urlaub genommen, der andere macht altersteilzeit und der juniorchef ist jetzt in urlaub


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Ich hab noch 2 tage dann wars des bei mir auch fürs erste 6 wochen nix (bzw. komm ich ab und an wohl in münchen vorbei na xely wie wärs^^)


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nee bei mir dauerts noch ein wenig bis urlaub


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

jaja des ignorierd die liebe xely immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja was gibtsn so zu verzählen sind heut recht einsam hier hmm


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

irgentwie ja


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

melde mich zurück und es ist hier noch immer so ruhig und mir ist fad  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

mir auch


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

gibts hier irgendwie was wie nen Zähltheard xD


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

hä?
warum?


----------



## Silmarilli (30. Juli 2008)

einen was? Zählthread?

so mal wieder da ... eigentlich schon länger aber kam mit den 20 seiten nachlesen nicht hinterher

*Eiskaffee und Frische Erdbeeren aufn Tisch stell* ach herrlich komm grad von der Mittagspause vom Frisöööör, jetzt wär ich doch glatt während der Kopfmassage fast eingepennt :-(

wie ich sehe hats blizz hingekriegt und wir hier endlich wieder ruhe.... 

was treibt ihr so?


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> einen was? Zählthread?
> 
> so mal wieder da ... eigentlich schon länger aber kam mit den 20 seiten nachlesen nicht hinterher
> 
> ...


langweilen hoffen das xely endlich antwortet und sagt wan ich sei n münchen erreichen kann und weitere kontakte in bayern raussuchen XD


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

Ok das ist einfach nur geil auch für ausenstehende... ich bin sehr amüsiert wie er meine gilde niedermacht und mich obwohl er nicht mal weiß das ein Schurke Dolche tragen kann xD

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...71105&sid=3

einfach mal reinschauen^^


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> einen was? Zählthread?
> 
> so mal wieder da ... eigentlich schon länger aber kam mit den 20 seiten nachlesen nicht hinterher
> 
> ...


langweilen und hoffen das mir vielleicht doch noch was zu arbeiten bringt
scheiss urlaubszeit



White-Frost schrieb:


> langweilen hoffen das xely endlich antwortet und sagt wan ich sei n münchen erreichen kann und weitere kontakte in bayern raussuchen XD


wie oft willst dus noch versuchen?


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wie oft willst dus noch versuchen?



er wird nicht locker lassen das steht fest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> langweilen und hoffen das mir vielleicht doch noch was zu arbeiten bringt
> scheiss urlaubszeit
> 
> 
> wie oft willst dus noch versuchen?


ich bin hartnäckig und gelangweilt XD also solang bis ich was besseres hab dem ich auf die nerven gehen kann^^


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

Unterhaltet mich mir ist fad  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ich bin hartnäckig und gelangweilt XD also solang bis ich was besseres hab dem ich auf die nerven gehen kann^^


mir nicht *ganz kräftig mit kopf schüttel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> mir nicht *ganz kräftig mit kopf schüttel*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bei dir würd ichs doch gar nich wagen dazu respektier ich dich zuviel XD


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> bei dir würd ichs doch gar nich wagen dazu respektier ich dich zuviel XD


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animos93 (30. Juli 2008)

omfg... das weis mitlerweile jeder es gibt schon 1000 solcher themen


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Animos93 schrieb:


> omfg... das weis mitlerweile jeder es gibt schon 1000 solcher themen


absolut ganz deiner meinung

und was treibt ihr so


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

LANGWEILIG
MIR IST SO LANGWEILIG
und der eismensch war auch noch nicht da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

kann ich nachvollziehen^^


----------



## Aremaron (30. Juli 2008)

gähn


----------



## SixNight (30. Juli 2008)

dickes gähn


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

der eismensch soll entlich kommen ich will ein eis oder ich muss mal wieder ein wenig unten im eg spazieren gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

schnarch


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> schnarch


darf ich mich dazulegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## furor1000 (30. Juli 2008)

hallo bin neu bei buffed und wow 
hab ein problem mit the burning crusade 
hab mein acc für the burning crusade freigeschaltet (10 tage probe)
hab den burning crusade installer runtergeladen aber mein pc erkennt die datei nicht

was soll ich jetzt machen?
wär toll wenn mir einer helfen könnte


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

Sehr sehr intressant nur weiß ich grad selbst nicht was ich machen soll mir ist so fad ... 

sry aber damit kann ich dir echt net weiterhelfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

ich leider auch nicht 
MIR IST SO LANGWEILIG!!!!


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich leider auch nicht
> MIR IST SO LANGWEILIG!!!!


wollt mich ja zu dir legen wo de beim schnarchen warst aber neein
und morgen darf ich allein dich wieder beschäftigen wen mas in dem threat hier nich mal schaffen^^
schlag halt n thema vor


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab mir jetzt mal den einen schuh ausgezogen bremsen (also die stechviehcher) sind so ne unnötige erfindung der natur!


----------



## Yasei (30. Juli 2008)

Da bin ich wieder.

Arbeit - erledigt
Mittagessen - erledigt
Kaffeetrinken - erledigt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nichts mehr zu tun. Na denn hol ich mal das Kissen aus der Schublade und machs mir auf dem Schreibtisch bequem.

*Wecker auf Feierabend stell*


----------



## Schlaubel (30. Juli 2008)

Zum Glück bin ich Frostwolf Spieler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich hab mir jetzt mal den einen schuh ausgezogen bremsen (also die stechviehcher) sind so ne unnötige erfindung der natur!


hä vestehs nich wirklich aber du könntest dir ruhig mehr ausziehen und mir mal pics von dir geben hrhrhr
und ja bremsen sind unnötig XD


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

kann ich hier leider nicht bringen
bäh jetzt ist mir der linke arm vor lauter drauf abstützen eingeschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eno (30. Juli 2008)

achjaaa ich liebe meinen realmpool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die besten realms (Azhara,Arthas) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sind immer zuerst on iwie^^ .... kann vltl. dran liegen das sie in Frankreich stehen^^


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> hä vestehs nich wirklich aber du könntest dir ruhig mehr ausziehen und mir mal pics von dir geben hrhrhr
> und ja bremsen sind unnötig XD


na der schuh hat gedrückt weil keine ahnung wo das vieh vorher dran war aber das ist angeschwollen bis zum geht nicht mehr. hat mich eigentlich am bein gestochen die schwellung geht aber bis zum fuss und normalerweise schwillt das bei mir auch nicht so an


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> kann ich hier leider nicht bringen


naja wen de daheim bist kannst es bringen und mir n paar pics schicken XD



Jenny84 schrieb:


> na der schuh hat gedrückt weil keine ahnung wo das vieh vorher dran war aber das ist angeschwollen bis zum geht nicht mehr. hat mich eigentlich am bein gestochen die schwellung geht aber bis zum fuss und normalerweise schwillt das bei mir auch nicht so an


ohhh nich schön du arme


----------



## lala.y0 (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich hab mir jetzt mal den einen schuh ausgezogen bremsen (also die stechviehcher) sind so ne unnötige erfindung der natur!



find ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
B2T:
Nachts ist es leider kälter als draußen, weiss da jemand was man machen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

lala.y0 schrieb:


> find ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


blick ich nich ganz XD
jenny ich warte auf ne antwort XDD


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

also ich finds nachts angenehmer im moment  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

lala.y0 schrieb:


> find ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



HÄ?


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> blick ich nich ganz XD
> jenny ich warte auf ne antwort XDD


ich hab hier im forum schon ein paar mal bilder gestellt


----------



## Daroia (30. Juli 2008)

lala.y0 schrieb:


> Nachts ist es leider kälter als draußen, weiss da jemand was man machen kann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also zur Zeit warte ich auf Nachts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber was man so prinzipiell machen kann *schulterzuck* keine Ahnung


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich hab hier im forum schon ein paar mal bilder gestellt


du meinst ich soll jetz die 800 seiten durchblättern^^


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

noch 27 Minuten bis zum Showdown dann hab ich aus *JUBEL*


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> du meinst ich soll jetz die 800 seiten durchblättern^^


ja genau mach mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ne ich such die bilder mal wieder hier auf dem rechner


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ja genau mach mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


vielen dnak  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bist eine göttin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

ach ich kann die hier nicht per pm verschicken also hier 
das eine war in ägypten nachts wars kalt
und das andere war am tunier da bin ich gerade mit meiner schwester pacour abgegangen


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

schön schön^^ und aus welchen grund hast du private bilder aufn arbeitsrechner^^


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

die hatte ich irgentwann mal hier ausgedruckt und hab vergessen sie zu löschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (30. Juli 2008)

röööööchen

so unbelieveable or not aber gleich is feia-ammd muahahahah und dann und und und dann öhm ich glaub heut farm ich tdm zwecks manaeinspritzungs-muster oder oder oder karazhan oder oder *kopf - tisch - kopf - tisch* wasn heute daily :-)

und ihr zwei da, keine ferkeleien während der arbeitszeit will ich doch hoffen *mit dem Zeigefinger droh*


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> röööööchen
> 
> so unbelieveable or not aber gleich is feia-ammd muahahahah und dann und und und dann öhm ich glaub heut farm ich tdm zwecks manaeinspritzungs-muster oder oder oder karazhan oder oder *kopf - tisch - kopf - tisch* wasn heute daily :-)
> 
> und ihr zwei da, keine ferkeleien während der arbeitszeit will ich doch hoffen *mit dem Zeigefinger droh*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nein bin schon vergeben und auch treu *kopfnick*


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> nein bin schon vergeben und auch treu *kopfnick*


wer weis was die zeit bringt ; ) ne will man ja nich hoffen


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

hab gestern mal wieder elton vs. simon geschaut und hab mich mal wieder weg geschrien


----------



## Silmarilli (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hab gestern mal wieder elton vs. simon geschaut und hab mich mal wieder weg geschrien


öhm ... wer ? gegen wen? und was?


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

na das hier 
http://www.prosieben.de/show_comedy/elton_vs_simon/


----------



## Jenny84 (30. Juli 2008)

FEIERABEND!
nur noch aufräumen dann fahr ich bei die pferdies


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> FEIERABEND!
> nur noch aufräumen dann fahr ich bei die pferdies


gz und viel spass^^


----------



## Marabas (30. Juli 2008)

Hat ja heute wieder lange gedauert...

url=http://www.buffed.de/?c=3576112]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/url]


----------



## Morder (31. Juli 2008)

/push >_<

fragt nciht wieso ich weiß es selbst nicht


----------



## Michael_ (31. Juli 2008)

na dann /push  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (31. Juli 2008)

Hallllooooooooooooooohooooooooooo?
_Freunde der Sonne_... Heute ist nicht Mittwoch... Also Finger weg hier... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (31. Juli 2008)

gut dann schmeiss ich auch mal ein gute morgen hier rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (31. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> gut dann schmeiss ich auch mal ein gute morgen hier rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jenny, mitkommen.... Du musst bestraft werden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (31. Juli 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Jenny, mitkommen.... Du musst bestraft werden...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich wehr mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yagilius (1. August 2008)

Tag Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (1. August 2008)

Falscher Tag!


----------



## Davidor (1. August 2008)

Servus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie läufts?


----------



## snowstorm (1. August 2008)

zuluhed down?


----------



## Deathanubis (6. August 2008)

ahh server down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (6. August 2008)

Server down... Ich will Whine zum Keks... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## belphagor (6. August 2008)

sooo erstmal frühstück nachholen :/


----------



## Kindgenius (6. August 2008)

Scheeeiße, ihr hättet es grad sehen müssen...

Bei Ony Handels channel


-DEINE MUTTER IST EHRFÜRCHTIG BEI KIK (war übrigens mein spruch xD)
-SEX MIT GURKEN
-DEINE MUTTER STINKT
-ICH HAB CHUCK NORRIS EINEN GEBLASEN
-STELLE GEGEN MATS HER [BLABLA]
-[blabla]
-[blabla]
-nur mit mats /w me!
-CHUCK NORRIS HAT SAURFANGS EIER GELUTSCHT


und das ging solange als makro gespamme weiter bis die server down waren xDDDD


----------



## Songq (6. August 2008)

war auf Tichondrius auch so^^


----------



## Songq (6. August 2008)

war auf Tichondrius auch so^^


----------



## belphagor (6. August 2008)

sooo erstmal frühstück nachholen :/


----------



## toydoll (6. August 2008)

hurra, gerade noch so eben den loot vergeben bei der kara twinkrunde, aber kann mir ja nu jetzt für meine marken garnix holen...


----------



## belphagor (6. August 2008)

sooo erstmal frühstück nachholen :/


----------



## Neque neque (6. August 2008)

NAAAAMD, Pinguuuus!! :]


----------



## Morphblader (6. August 2008)

frühstück nachholen is ne gute idee!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (6. August 2008)

MJAMJAMJAM *mampf*


----------



## I Pwn (6. August 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Scheeeiße, ihr hättet es grad sehen müssen...
> 
> Bei Ony Handels channel
> 
> ...



bei der horde wars ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber schön das die kiddys bei der allianz sind xD


----------



## Neque neque (6. August 2008)

I schrieb:


> bei der horde wars ruhig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*doppelseufz* bekommen wir ne runde mittleid, das wir uns für die falsche fraktion entschieden haben? *schluchz*


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. August 2008)

waren grad im BG... 2/0 vorne... und dann sehe ich, 0:30 sek bis zum server down ://///////////

fucking blizz!


----------



## Öbelix1 (6. August 2008)

so haut rein ich geh mal pennen bis morgen oder so^^ wenn ich wach bin will ich seite 900sehn ...übertrieben aber 840-850 wirds wohl noch^^haut rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (6. August 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> waren grad im BG... 2/0 vorne... und dann sehe ich, 0:30 sek bis zum server down ://///////////
> 
> fucking blizz!


bitte ma /flame: off 
das thema wurde doch schon au spätestens der zweihundertsten seite ausgelutscht -.-


----------



## Orker (6. August 2008)

ich nehme a butter semmerl kakao dazu a stangelbrunner...^^ und a schens schlafmuffel tee ^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. August 2008)

i mog jetzt an gscheiden schweinsbrotn mit kartoffin und ana gscheiden soß und vlt a baunti lemon dazur! sunst nix!

mfg


----------



## Neque neque (6. August 2008)

Orker schrieb:


> ich nehme a butter semmerl kakao dazu a stangelbrunner...^^ und a schens schlafmuffel tee ^^


ich hätt gern nen [Keks] und ne warme Milch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Níght06 (6. August 2008)

hajo servus ihr dk´s o           Poah^^ : D

     jo  will zockN


----------



## Neque neque (6. August 2008)

Níght06 schrieb:


> hajo servus ihr dk´s o           Poah^^ : D
> 
> jo  will zockN


ZOCKÖÖÖÖÖHN!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathanubis (6. August 2008)

brauche noch 5 lvl bis 70 mit meinem twink^^

jetzt könnt ihr schätzen wie lange das dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps. jetzt habe ich was zum nachdenken gepostet^^

pps. nur noch diese Woche Ferien als Tipp


----------



## Neque neque (6. August 2008)

also ein richtiger suchti bräuchte von jetzt an noch ca 6stunden und 13minuten... ^^


----------



## Cheerza (6. August 2008)

Opfa xD


----------



## Neque neque (6. August 2008)

Cheerza schrieb:


> Opfa xD


Tja, PWNED!!^^
ein richtiger suchti hat auch ne bettpfanne unter dem tisch stehen, und geht net wärend dem raid 30sekunden afklo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (6. August 2008)

Grade 42 Minutenmatch ggn Hexer+Druide als Krieger+Druide gespielt. 1 Minute vor Schluss klatsch ich den Druiden und 10sek vor Schluss den Hexer und +18 Punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr hättet mal hören soll was da im TS los war^^
Und gerade als ich wieder nach OG kam --> Server down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhou Tai (6. August 2008)

GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (6. August 2008)

Hiho!

Hmpf, vorerst keine Zeit hier großartig mit zu schreiben/spammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Deswegen nur ein kurzes Hallo an alle die jeden Mittwoch hier sind.

Für die Spammer dieses Threads nochmal:
http://my.buffed.de/groups/1222/view/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...

Euch einen schönen Mittwoch, vll. bin ich später da :>...


----------



## Kalle1978 (6. August 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> i mog jetzt an gscheiden schweinsbrotn mit kartoffin und ana gscheiden soß und vlt a baunti lemon dazur! sunst nix!
> 
> mfg



Ich frag mich warum die Kartoffeln nicht schlau sein sollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das ist ja ungeheuerlich.


----------



## Komakomi (6. August 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Hiho!
> 
> Hmpf, vorerst keine Zeit hier großartig mit zu schreiben/spammen
> 
> ...


ich bin drinn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komakomi (6. August 2008)

WTF vor 24 minuten sollten die server schon gehen und nix geht 

naja das wird schon werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyringsoul (6. August 2008)

Guten Morgääähhhnnnn 

*kaffee und nutellabrötchen in die runde stell*

braucht schon wer ne Kleenex?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnar93 (6. August 2008)

puuh also ich geh dann mal zu bett.. die nacht durchgemacht, das reicht^^


----------



## Jenny84 (6. August 2008)

guten morgen


----------



## Geige (6. August 2008)

morgen aber heute sind die server gar ned down^^


----------



## pirmin93 (6. August 2008)

oh nein meine schöne 24/7 statistik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gehen die server wieder?

ps: mir ist langweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yasei (6. August 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen.

*Kaffe, Brötche und Kekse auf den Tisch stell*


----------



## pirmin93 (6. August 2008)

jaaaaaaa kekse ftw
mr.edit fragt ob er auch kekse kriegt


----------



## Silmarilli (6. August 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> waren grad im BG... 2/0 vorne... und dann sehe ich, 0:30 sek bis zum server down ://///////////
> 
> fucking blizz!



du hast um 00:39 geschrieben, die server waren ab ca. mitternacht weg, was schon den halben tag davor am einlog-screen stand. se haben das ab einer stunde vorher angemeldet. fucking Mikolomeus ... mehr fällt mir auf dein flame leider nid ein. wie unzufrieden kann man als endverbraucher eigentlich durch seine eigene dummheit sein


an alle anderen 

*rekelt sich leise gähnend und kuschelt sich in den Bürosessel* guten Morgen *mit Kaffee Tasse bewaffnet in den Tag startend*

at yours
Sily

P.S. weiss das wer ... server down von 00:00 bis 07.00 is das neu oder ne ausnahme?


----------



## Jenny84 (6. August 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> morgen aber heute sind die server gar ned down^^


ist mir egal ich sitze auf arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (6. August 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> du hast um 00:39 geschrieben, die server waren ab ca. mitternacht weg, was schon den halben tag davor am einlog-screen stand. se haben das ab einer stunde vorher angemeldet. fucking Mikolomeus ... mehr fällt mir auf dein flame leider nid ein. wie unzufrieden kann man als endverbraucher eigentlich durch seine eigene dummheit sein
> 
> 
> an alle anderen
> ...


Guten morgäääääääääähn *weiterschnuffel*


----------



## Neque neque (6. August 2008)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> jaaaaaaa kekse ftw
> mr.edit fragt ob er auch kekse kriegt


Na klar doch, such dir einen aus :] ->>HIER<<-


----------



## Schwarzes Schaf (6. August 2008)

Guten Morgäähhnn,

sitzte gerade in einer Fortbildung und habe heute "Microsoft Word". Da wir noch einige Computeranfänger haben und ich doch mich mit dem Programm etwas auskenne, surfe ich ein bißchen im I-Net herum. Zu Hause bleiben darf ich ja nicht^^

So lese ich mir die Berühmt-Berüchtigten-Mittwochs-Server-Down-Seiten durch.

Also legt mal los, ich möchte was zum Lesen haben *grins*

Gruss

Schwarzes Schaf


----------



## Neque neque (6. August 2008)

WAAHAAAA *aufschreck* ein schwarzes Schaaf O.o
rette sich wer kann^^


----------



## Emokeksii (6. August 2008)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> jaaaaaaa kekse ftw
> mr.edit fragt ob er auch kekse kriegt



du willst nen keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hier ist nen keks *grins*

Server sind irgendwie da...weiß wer warum?


----------



## Neque neque (6. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> du willst nen keks
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das war blizzard, die wollen uns den spaß am größten flame und spam-tread aller eziten verderben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tante V (6. August 2008)

ich will auch frei haben -.- 

*seufz*


----------



## Neque neque (6. August 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> ich will auch frei haben -.-
> 
> *seufz*


*hust* ÄÄÄÄTSCHT!!! *hust*


----------



## Jenny84 (6. August 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> ich will auch frei haben -.-
> 
> *seufz*


du bist nicht alleine 
ich muss arbeiten und bin nicht motiviert nicht ausgeschlafen oder wie auch immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (6. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> du bist nicht alleine
> ich muss arbeiten und bin nicht motiviert nicht ausgeschlafen oder wie auch immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja, ihr habts imemrnoch besser, darf heute für 2monate in die reha... -.-

dabei verpass ich 4 geburtstage in der familie und meinen darf ich auch da verbringen wtf -.-


----------



## Emokeksii (6. August 2008)

Ferien sind so schön *pfeif*


----------



## Neque neque (6. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ferien sind so schön *pfeif*


tja. ferien hab ich auch... aber die darf ich im krankenhaus verbringen >.< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (6. August 2008)

morgen... jo iwie kann ich mich noch net einloggn... bin um 8:20 aufgestanden um dann zu merken das ich doch keine schule hab... *cry* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (6. August 2008)

falscher beitrag >.< noch voll müde wollte eigentlich neque neque zitieren...
was hastn du gemacht Oo (wenns was schlimmes is sag ich schomma gute besserung (auch wens was leichtes is ))


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

guten morgen wünsch ich allen


----------



## siqq (6. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> guten morgen wünsch ich allen



gleichfalls (:


----------



## Emokeksii (6. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> guten morgen wünsch ich allen



Pupsi du bist ja on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann komm ich mal icq


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Pupsi du bist ja on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bin dauer on die nacht durch nur nich im icq halt^^


----------



## Silmarilli (6. August 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> naja, ihr habts imemrnoch besser, darf heute für 2monate in die reha... -.-
> 
> dabei verpass ich 4 geburtstage in der familie und meinen darf ich auch da verbringen wtf -.-



ich mag ja meine familie aber 4 geburtstage verpassen und an seinem eigenen geburtstag ruhe haben .... *träne wegwisch* du Lucker du ... ich will auch 

guten morgen Emo ähm server waren von 00:00 bis 07:00 laut login-seite-dingens-linkerrand-lies-mich-tot.... warum und ob das neu is konnt mir hier keiner sagen


----------



## Silmarilli (6. August 2008)

grüezi wohl Whity 

*mit kaffeetasse wink* HERR OBER NOCH N KÄFFCHEN


----------



## KinayFeelwood (6. August 2008)

naja ich kann mich nich einloggen^^ nochmals morgen an allööö
...
gott ey ferien sind langweilig...


----------



## Neque neque (6. August 2008)

KinayFeelwood schrieb:


> falscher beitrag >.< noch voll müde wollte eigentlich neque neque zitieren...
> was hastn du gemacht Oo (wenns was schlimmes is sag ich schomma gute besserung (auch wens was leichtes is ))


verat ich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  EDIT: trotzdem danke der nachfrage :]



White-Frost schrieb:


> guten morgen wünsch ich allen


und dir auch^^


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

und wie gehts euch so was macht ihr so tolles (seit montag ferien hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) wo isn jenny und xely *such*^^


----------



## KinayFeelwood (6. August 2008)

muss ... wach ... blei -*Schnarch*


----------



## Silmarilli (6. August 2008)

wenn ich mir die Signatur von Neque Neque ankuck muss ich immer an den thread zurück denken .-) jo das wär schon was *lacht*

öhm da blick ich nicht durch sind nu die server da oder nid und wenn nid wieso is hier so wenig los


----------



## Neque neque (6. August 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> wenn ich mir die Signatur von Neque Neque ankuck muss ich immer an den thread zurück denken .-) jo das wär schon was *lacht*
> 
> öhm da blick ich nicht durch sind nu die server da oder nid und wenn nid wieso is hier so wenig los


sie sind da und ich krig auch immer nen krampf im magen wenn ichs mir anseh xD


----------



## Silmarilli (6. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> und wie gehts euch so was macht ihr so tolles (seit montag ferien hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


öhm also rein vom bio-rythmus her würd ich sagen jenny taucht bald mal auf ... wenn man morgens anfängt hat man mal 1-2 stunden arbeit dann ein arbeitsloch bis kurz vor mittag und dann wieder ab ca. 14 uhr ... zumindest bei mir is dad so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (6. August 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> öhm also rein vom bio-rythmus her würd ich sagen jenny taucht bald mal auf ... wenn man morgens anfängt hat man mal 1-2 stunden arbeit dann ein arbeitsloch bis kurz vor mittag und dann wieder ab ca. 14 uhr ... zumindest bei mir is dad so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (6. August 2008)

KinayFeelwood schrieb:


> naja ich kann mich nich einloggen^^ nochmals morgen an allööö
> ...
> gott ey ferien sind langweilig...



ja aber ... kuck ... der da kommt nicht rein


----------



## Neque neque (6. August 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> ja aber ... kuck ... der da kommt nicht rein


kp, vll is sein realm off war wat weiß ich

aber ich skill grad bei meinem 39er pvp twinky schusswaffen :]


----------



## KinayFeelwood (6. August 2008)

*gäähn* ich probiers jez ma^^


----------



## Tante V (6. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> du bist nicht alleine
> ich muss arbeiten


 ----> Check 


Jenny84 schrieb:


> und bin nicht motiviert


 -----> Check hoch zwei


Jenny84 schrieb:


> nicht ausgeschlafen


 ----> sowas von Check xD 

na dann geteiltes leid ist halbes leid oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (6. August 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> ----> Check
> -----> Check hoch zwei
> ----> sowas von Check xD
> 
> ...


ne, geteiltes leid ist doppeltes leid hrhrhr


----------



## Arikros (6. August 2008)

Juhu, Scrubs fängt an, guten morgen!


----------



## Silmarilli (6. August 2008)

wer?


----------



## Neque neque (6. August 2008)

Arikros schrieb:


> Juhu, Scrubs fängt an, guten morgen!


echt? *vorfernsehersitz*


----------



## Neque neque (6. August 2008)

lol mal wieder bescheuert, wie immer xD


----------



## Silmarilli (6. August 2008)

toll ... foren unterbesetzt weil server nicht down und dann werden die letzten noch vor die Glotze gelockt ... bääääh


----------



## Jenny84 (6. August 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> toll ... foren unterbesetzt weil server nicht down und dann werden die letzten noch vor die Glotze gelockt ... bääääh


ich nicht hab noch keinen urlaub


----------



## Neque neque (6. August 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> toll ... foren unterbesetzt weil server nicht down und dann werden die letzten noch vor die Glotze gelockt ... bääääh


ne, bin nur am einschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (6. August 2008)

ich jetzt auch wieder


----------



## Silmarilli (6. August 2008)

grüezi Jenny *winkt mit der vollen Kaffeetasse*


----------



## Jenny84 (6. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die halt ich auch schon vor lauter verzweiflung fest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

jaja der threat lässt die letzten wochen stark nach was die unterhaltungen betrifft^^


----------



## Jenny84 (6. August 2008)

wohl wahr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xilibili (6. August 2008)

Nix gegen Scurbs aber das ist doch dooooooffff Ich Sga da nur   


Dr House Rulez


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

na was gibts neues jenny wie gehts dir den


----------



## Salavora (6. August 2008)

Moin moin!

2 Wochen Urlaub waren klasse! 
Wie gehts euch so?
(werde wohl was länger brauchen, bis ich wieder antworten kann, da wir gerade ne Diskusion mit unserem Dozenten haben ^^)

Grüße!

Anmerkung: Es wird in WOtLK eine kleine (fun) Rune geben, mit der man andere (oder war es sich selbst?) in Pinguine verwandeln kann! (zu hören im 100 Buffed Cast oder dem 99... hab mal in letzter Zeit viel gehört ^^)


----------



## Jenny84 (6. August 2008)

Xilibili schrieb:


> Nix gegen Scurbs aber das ist doch dooooooffff Ich Sga da nur
> 
> 
> Dr House Rulez


wie kommst du jetzt darauf?



White-Frost schrieb:


> na was gibts neues jenny wie gehts dir den


mir gehts gut und dir?



Salavora schrieb:


> Moin moin!
> 
> 2 Wochen Urlaub waren klasse!
> Wie gehts euch so?
> ...


HALLO SALA


----------



## Salavora (6. August 2008)

Hy Jenny!


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

mir gehts so naja nich alzu besonders^^


----------



## Jenny84 (6. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> mir gehts so naja nich alzu besonders^^


was hast du den?

oh man hier nicht viel los, in dem anderen forum auch nicht und hier auf der arbeit erst recht nicht
ICH WILL URLAUB  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaximoPark (6. August 2008)

hallo leute

wie getz?


----------



## Salavora (6. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> was hast du den?
> 
> oh man hier nicht viel los, in dem anderen forum auch nicht und hier auf der arbeit erst recht nicht
> ICH WILL URLAUB
> ...


Haste denn bald Urlaub?
Nordsee kann ich derzeit empfehlen! (aber schaff dir zuvor einen Tide-Kalender an = Gezeitenkalender)


----------



## Maurolotschi (6. August 2008)

ach ja moin allerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man sollte hier noch einen "Mir ist langweilig beim Arbeiten"-Thread erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (6. August 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Haste denn bald Urlaub?
> Nordsee kann ich derzeit empfehlen! (aber schaff dir zuvor einen Tide-Kalender an = Gezeitenkalender)


nicht mehr lange 15.08 hab ich urlaub, aber wir fahren nicht weg. wir waren im februar in ägypten. wir fahren nur in freizeitparks oder so


----------



## Jenny84 (6. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> ach ja moin allerseits
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich wäre dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: ihr seit zu langsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> was hast du den?
> 
> oh man hier nicht viel los, in dem anderen forum auch nicht und hier auf der arbeit erst recht nicht
> ICH WILL URLAUB
> ...


naja üblicher scheis.....


----------



## Jenny84 (6. August 2008)

werd gesund!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BunnyBunny (6. August 2008)

Ferien ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

ach nich der krankheitliche scheis sondern der private scheis^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (6. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ach nich der krankheitliche scheis sondern der private scheis^^


Hey Think positiv! Es ist schönes Wetter und die halbe Woche ist auch schon wieder vorbei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (6. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ach nich der krankheitliche scheis sondern der private scheis^^


ah jetzt versteh ich versuch mal ein wenig auf andere gedanken zu kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (6. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Hey Think positiv! Es ist schönes Wetter und die halbe Woche ist auch schon wieder vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gott sei dank somit muss ich nur noch 6 tage arbeiten und dann hab ich urlaub *freu hüpf*


----------



## giftzwerg (6. August 2008)

Moin

gegen die langeweile

eine neue Hymne ^^
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=pDZkZ2Nq4tE

oder haste hunger ??
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=E_JNTmFJczQ&...feature=related


Nicht gleich wegschmeissen .^^


Mfg G.


----------



## Salavora (6. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> ach ja moin allerseits
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ist das hier nicht eben dieser? ;-) (zumindest Mittwochs)



Jenny84 schrieb:


> nicht mehr lange 15.08 hab ich urlaub, aber wir fahren nicht weg. wir waren im februar in ägypten. wir fahren nur in freizeitparks oder so


Nice! Auch ins Phantasialand? oder den Europapark? oder den Heidepark? *wieder in nen Freizeitpark will*

So, bin dann erstmal weg, da es jetzt wieder richtig weiter geht.

CU all and have fun!

(and think positiv! es gibt immer eine positive Seite an allem!)


----------



## Jenny84 (6. August 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Ist das hier nicht eben dieser? ;-) (zumindest Mittwochs)
> 
> 
> Nice! Auch ins Phantasialand? oder den Europapark? oder den Heidepark? *wieder in nen Freizeitpark will*
> ...


wissen wir noch nicht genau weil wir alle 3 super finden wobei der studiopark vom disneyland ist auch nicht zu verachten aber da muss man schon ein paar tage bleiben, aber auf jedenfall fahren wir auch noch ein wochenende in diesen rutschenpark irgentwo hier in deutschland


----------



## Jenny84 (6. August 2008)

die einzigste bahn wo ich immer schaue das ich ziehmlich weit hinten sitze ist im holiday park auf der Expedition GeForce da meldet sich nämlich ganz am anfang meine höhenangst wenn ich vorne sitze


----------



## Jenny84 (6. August 2008)

Hier steppt ja der bär
hölle hölle hier rollen schon die http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bild:Tumbleweed_rolling.jpg dinger durch das forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yasei (6. August 2008)

Ich hasse es wenn die Server Mittwochs nicht down sind. Womit soll ich mir dann auf der Arbeit die Langeweile vertreiben?

Bin mitlerweile ja sogar schon ausgeschlafen.


----------



## Jenny84 (6. August 2008)

Yasei schrieb:


> Ich hasse es wenn die Server Mittwochs nicht down sind. Womit soll ich mir dann auf der Arbeit die Langeweile vertreiben?
> 
> Bin mitlerweile ja sogar schon ausgeschlafen.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich auch 
mir ist heut so langweilig


----------



## Maurolotschi (6. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich auch
> mir ist heut so langweilig


/sign

wenigstens was gutes gegessen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (6. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> wenigstens was gutes gegessen?
> 
> ...


nur brot ich esse abends immer was warmes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gut okay war auch salami drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yasei (6. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nur brot ich esse abends immer was warmes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mhhhhh Brooot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch 3 Stunden bis zum Feierabend *heul* und bis ich meine neue Digitalkamera in händen halte *freu*


----------



## Jenny84 (6. August 2008)

ich bis 16:15 uhr und vieleicht geh ich mir dan das aquarium für meine mäuse kaufen


----------



## Yasei (6. August 2008)

Aquarium? Mäuse? hmm, eine von uns hat im Biounterricht wohl nicht aufgepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (6. August 2008)

Yasei schrieb:


> Aquarium? Mäuse? hmm, eine von uns hat im Biounterricht wohl nicht aufgepasst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein die sind jetzt in nem käfig die buddeln mir aber zu viel also kommen se in ein aquarium 
sind wüstenrennmäuse


----------



## Jenny84 (6. August 2008)

hier daas sind dr. jackel und mr. hide  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

mit den röhren sieht des aber ganz schön eng aus


----------



## Jenny84 (6. August 2008)

sieht nur so aus wenn die da drin sind haben die noch jede menge platz
die passen da zu 2 durch bzw. wenn die eine in die eine richtung will die andere in die andere richtung das geht


----------



## Yasei (6. August 2008)

So, Pause vorbei. 

Man ist das warm draussen. Die Sonne ruiniert meine gesunde Kellerbräune.


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> sieht nur so aus wenn die da drin sind haben die noch jede menge platz
> die passen da zu 2 durch bzw. wenn die eine in die eine richtung will die andere in die andere richtung das geht


ajo bisschen quetschen und alles geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (6. August 2008)

so ungefähr aber wie gesagt die dürfen ja auch bald umziehen noch sind sie oben mit aquarium kommen sie runter


----------



## Jenny84 (6. August 2008)

falls doch noch wer kommt ich hab den kopf auf die tastatur gelegt und geschlafen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

ich geb ihenen bescheit


----------



## Jenny84 (6. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kannst aber auch mit mir schreiben


----------



## Jenny84 (6. August 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bild:Tumbleweed_rolling.jpg und wiedermal rollen die dinger hier durch
*schnarch*


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

natürlich könnt ich auch mit dir schreiben also hasi leg ma los verzähl mal was


----------



## DunCrow (6. August 2008)

Wie viele Posts kann ein Thema eigentlich haben?


----------



## Lo1 (6. August 2008)

DunCrow schrieb:


> Wie viele Posts kann ein Thema eigentlich haben?



Kp würd mich auch ma interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

geh schon noch einiges die nachtschwärmer haben ja noch n ganzen zacken mehr


----------



## K3v1n04 (6. August 2008)

*Insert Rnd Spam Msg*


----------



## Jenny84 (6. August 2008)

ich bin schon ausgeschlafen suche hier vor lauter langeweile schon süssigkeiten und hab auch welche gefunden hab mir auch schon ein ohr von unserer zentralefrau kauen lassen und jetzt???


----------



## K3v1n04 (6. August 2008)

Puh, die war aber lang, dachte da kommt nur *Spam*

Gratulation!!!


----------



## Jenny84 (6. August 2008)

K3v1n04 schrieb:


> Puh, die war aber lang, dachte da kommt nur *Spam*
> 
> Gratulation!!!


??? hä ???


----------



## Outrager (6. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nein die sind jetzt in nem käfig die buddeln mir aber zu viel also kommen se in ein aquarium
> sind wüstenrennmäuse


hatte auch mal wüstenspringmäuse in einem alten aquarium!
ging super, mir wurde auch erzählt das die beiden mäuse weibchen wären ... ja klar, später hatte ich dann das ganze aquarium voller kleiner nackten wüstenspringmäusen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (6. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nee die hab ich jetzt schon länger da kam kein nachwuchs (welch ein glück)

jetzt ist ja hier schon wieder nix mehr los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

HALLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

ach was nachwuchs is doch was schönes (solang die mutter nich in der nacht drauf von der katze erwischt wird.... (niemals einen hamster in nen vogelkäfig halten XD))


----------



## Jenny84 (6. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ach was nachwuchs is doch was schönes (solang die mutter nich in der nacht drauf von der katze erwischt wird.... (niemals einen hamster in nen vogelkäfig halten XD))


ha nee unsere katze versucht gar nicht an die dran zu kommen


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

das glaubst du aber ob die katze mit dir übereinstimmt XD


----------



## Jenny84 (6. August 2008)

wie gesagt unsere katze hat noch nei versucht die mäuse zu erwischen die beachtet die mäuse überhaupt gar nicht. ich glaub die denkt sie ist ein hund?!


----------



## Jenny84 (6. August 2008)

so ich mach feierabend. bye und wünsche noch einen schönen tag


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

dir auch cya


----------



## Tante V (6. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> so ich mach feierabend. bye und wünsche noch einen schönen tag




^^ verdammt ne halbe stunde früher!!! *schmoll* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so jetzt geh ich aber auch! 

juuuhuuuuuu!    Freiheit! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dirahx (6. August 2008)

Wie kann man nur 837 Seiten voll Spamen XDD


----------



## Snoxy (9. August 2008)

Kenne ich ehrlich gesagt nur ausm SC forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (11. August 2008)

Dirahx schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur 837 Seiten voll Spamen XDD


najoa... is doch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (11. August 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> najoa... is doch gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist Mittwoch? Ist Server down?
Nein es Ist Sonntag! Die Server sind oben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaure (11. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ist Mittwoch? Ist Server down?
> Nein es Ist Sonntag! Die Server sind oben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja...ein so richtig hifreicher kommentar....


----------



## Mab773 (11. August 2008)

Shaure schrieb:


> ja...ein so richtig hifreicher kommentar....


hee ;(
lass se doch, stimmt doch ^^ will doch nur bisschen spammen hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (11. August 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> hee ;(
> lass se doch, stimmt doch ^^ will doch nur bisschen spammen hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke lieber Mab773  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Irgendwie mus ich auch meine 400 Post schaffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Entschuldige für den Verschreiber mit Mad773^^)


----------



## Amathaon (11. August 2008)

heute sin server on ,, aber ab 1. september für mich nich mehr :/ goodbye, wow nach 3 jahren,,


----------



## Mab773 (11. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Danke lieber Mad773
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mad??? bin doch nicht verrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (11. August 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> mad??? bin doch nicht verrückt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Srysrysry, Kontaktlinsen nicht Parad ich bessers aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (11. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Srysrysry, Kontaktlinsen nicht Parad ich bessers aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (11. August 2008)

Was hast du eigentlich als Avatar Mab773, ich kann das nicht richtig  erkennen


----------



## snowstorm (11. August 2008)

this is madness! Madness? THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## Lisutari (11. August 2008)

snowstorm schrieb:


> this is madness! Madness? THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAAA!!!!!


Aha...Es ist wirklich seeehr Spät. Sehr sehr spät. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snowstorm (11. August 2008)

ja mir is langweilig xD oh lol mir is aufgefallen das ich keinen avatar hab xD


----------



## Mab773 (11. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Was hast du eigentlich als Avatar Mab773, ich kann das nicht richtig  erkennen


dat is so nen typ der seine waffe hochwirft, zwischen seine hose klemmt oder so ähnlich und dann damit verbrecher abknallt, danach wirft der die in die luft und kickt die dem letzten ins gesicht ^^


----------



## Lisutari (11. August 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> dat is so nen typ der seine waffe hochwirft, zwischen seine hose klemmt oder so ähnlich und dann damit verbrecher abknallt, danach wirft der die in die luft und kickt die dem letzten ins gesicht ^^


Du hast mich überzeugt meine Kontaktlinsen zu hohlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BalianTorres (13. August 2008)

schon wieder ne woche rum   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NightZ (13. August 2008)

serververbindung unterbrochen :/


----------



## Wray (13. August 2008)

lol sind deine Wochen immer Mittwochs zuende


----------



## NightZ (13. August 2008)

warum stellt blizzard keinen ersatz server wo man einfach pvp machen kann alle full s4 wäre doch mal was ^^


----------



## Tikume (13. August 2008)

Spriteschaff schrieb:


> *langeweile thread eröffne*



Failed?


----------



## EviLKeX (13. August 2008)

NightZ schrieb:


> warum stellt blizzard keinen ersatz server wo man einfach pvp machen kann alle full s4 wäre doch mal was ^^



das wünsch ich mir auch ^^ einfach mal druck ablassen im pvp


----------



## Orego (13. August 2008)

Aus der Sicht von Blizzard:
Mehr Kosten
Aufwand, der nicht sein muss
ergo, nein die machen das nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ginky_8 (13. August 2008)

EviLKeX schrieb:


> das wünsch ich mir auch ^^ einfach mal druck ablassen im pvp



jo so ein arena server :-) wie die arena server nur umsonst oder ne spielhalle wo man minispiele spielen kann das wünsche ich mir schon lange so ne goblinspielhalle neben bb natürlich instanziert aber das ist wie hausing


----------



## Einsam (13. August 2008)

mensch grad aufgewacht und kein wow.... ich gewöhne mich an diesen tag einfach nicht.... seit 3 jahren das selbe.... lansgsam sollt ichsm ir schon merken hmm ? ^^


----------



## das Tir (13. August 2008)

@Tikume
Netter Hintern *g*


@Lisutari
Das auf dem Avatar von Mab773 ist Benny, der Supercop =D


@ll
Moin, oder eher gute Nacht *in die Runde winkt* Langweilt euch nicht zusehr, geht schlafen oder so. Und wenn nicht, bald sind die Server ja wieder da =)


----------



## Einsam (13. August 2008)

Spriteschaff schrieb:


> Geile Signatur, ich liebe das Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ach ich lieb mein rauch..... *bösegrinss*


----------



## Dirahx (13. August 2008)

Ich geh bissen Battlefield 2 zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man sieht sich vlcht später, wenn ich genug Arabisches Öl mit meinen USMC eingenommen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einsam (13. August 2008)

Dirahx schrieb:


> Ich geh bissen Battlefield 2 zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sag ip vom server ich komm mit (nick Sat(A)n$Gaara


----------



## Tikume (13. August 2008)

Spriteschaff schrieb:


> Yeah bist du "cooool", mit deinen englischen Wörtern, erhöht das deinen Selbswert um das 10fache?
> Nur hast du scheinbar keine Eier/stöcke[falls du eine Frau bist] mir persönlich zu antworten wenn ich dich was frage was...?
> 
> Aber okay, wenn es dir Freude bereitet Threads zu closen, und nachher damit rumzuposen...
> (Ja die Anglizismen sind gewollt)



Es gibt 2 Spam Threads die Du nutzen kannst. Wenn Du dich für cool genug hälst nachts, wenn Du glaubst es ist niemand hier zum schliessen, sinnlose Threads aufmachst kann ich auch so cool sein sie zu schliessen.


----------



## LaLeX (13. August 2008)

GÄhn... noch ganze 3 einhalb stunden bis ich endlich die q abgeben kann und mein Char LvL 54 ist...
So loangsam kenn ich alle WOW-Musik-Vids auswendig...


ich geh mitm hund raus^^

btw.: Was macht ihr eig solange die server gewartet werden?


----------



## Sonsbecker (13. August 2008)

Moin zusammen.

Erstmal Croissants und Kaffee für alle (Tee für die Schlappenträger) und ein paar Eier 

§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§

(____________________________________)² 

(_______)²

0000000000000000

Haut rein


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

morgen ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin wieder daaa muahahaha^^

*Kuchen für alle hinstell* Kaffee hats ja schon oben^^


----------



## legnal (13. August 2008)

In my Kingdom cold
ich geh wc3 spielen


----------



## Bloofy (13. August 2008)

webe und ich bin cs daddeln^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaLeX (13. August 2008)

*Mir mein Croissant mit Butter beschmier, zT Nutella und armelade draufhau und reinmampf*

aber so frische weiche croissants wärn schon geil jetzt o.o

ich fahr zum bäcker xD

will noch wer?

Mache Lieferungen im Raum 21039 xDDDDD


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

machst auch lieferungen in die schweiz?^^

was geht eigendlich mti euch ab alle am zocken tz^^


----------



## soul6 (13. August 2008)

Guten Morgen meinem LieblingsThread :-)))))

Frühstück ist angesagt : Kaffee / Brötchen / Zigarette 

Wünsch Euch einen schönen Tag und lg aus dem Ösiland

randy




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaLeX (13. August 2008)

schweiz mag ich nicht mehr, pers. erfahrungen, tut mir leid für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach komm ich zock mit kollegen per hamachi^^


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

<-- ist aber ganz lieb ^^

und wohne nur 20 min von der grenze... augen zu un durch einfach aufpassen das nicht in den Rhein fliegst^^


----------



## LaLeX (13. August 2008)

Würde ich an der grenze wohne würde ich das machen xD
aber von hamburg aus? Nein lieber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe so eben mein Traumitem erstellt xD
Brennende Axt des Faultiers 

Die 2mal und dir gehts gut^^


----------



## Draugur (13. August 2008)

ähm kommt heute ein Patch? *erstmal Augen auf mach und Kippe anzünde*


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

sieht negativ aus mit dem patch


----------



## LaLeX (13. August 2008)

keine ahnung von nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (13. August 2008)

Draugur schrieb:


> ähm kommt heute ein Patch? *erstmal Augen auf mach und Kippe anzünde*



und welcher patch mit welchem inhalt sollte das sein?

augen reib


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Patch: Bugfixer^^


----------



## Melad (13. August 2008)

Einen schönen Mittwoch Morgen euch allen.


----------



## Suske (13. August 2008)

Einen schönen guten Morgen wünsch ich euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na, mal wider Wartungsarbeiten, naja is auch ok, vielleicht bekomme ich dann mal etwas Licht zu sehen =)
Wobei... Frische Luft könnt ich auch mal wider vertragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, bis später *Wink*

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Suske


----------



## LaLeX (13. August 2008)

Melad schrieb:


> Einen schönen Mittwoch Morgen euch allen.



Danke gleichfalls =)


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

danke dir auch 

sind die server eigendlich down^^ zu faul nachzuschauen^^ 

wo sind eigendlich all die leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melad (13. August 2008)

hab auch noch nicht geschaut Mittwoch muss ich erst mal ne Runde lachen und ne Tasse Kaffee trinken^^


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

mhm niemand mehr da der thread stirbt aus und ihr seit schuld helft ihm sonst wird er untergehen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melad (13. August 2008)

Ok dann werd ich es mal versuchen

Als erstes gibbet frischen Kaffee der von vorhin is ja schon kalt^^
Dann hab ich nochmal bischen lecker Belag für die Brötchen mitgebracht
Naja und jetzt ist es an euch kommt und schlemmt 

ach und vergesst das Spammen nicht.


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2008)

guten morgen
oh ist ja sau viel los hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (13. August 2008)

*auch mal dazugesell* moin moin, leute ^^


----------



## Slavery (13. August 2008)

Wunderschönen guten Morgen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm..hier war echt schon ma mehr los...

Das waren noch Zeiten, als hier noch Namen wie Xelyna, Maradil, Jenny, Mumble, Herault, Salavora, Hunter, Ruven und so weiter durch den Thread huschten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*traurigbin*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit:

Bevor du wieder denkst ich hab dich vergessen Natsu, NEIN, hab ich nich, aber du bist ja noch hier unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> guten morgen
> oh ist ja sau viel los hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




JEEEEEEEEEEEEENYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was gibts den für belag? fürbrötchen? mag keine Teer brötchen


----------



## Th0m45 (13. August 2008)

dann bin ich auch mal so frei *morgäään*
 - Kaffee schlürf -


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wunderschönen guten Morgen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich schlag dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaLeX (13. August 2008)

ist jemand von ambossar hier?
*frische hörnchen mampf*


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

nope

Terrordar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mag keine Teer brötchen


wie jetzt??? omg!!1


----------



## Melad (13. August 2008)

na ich hab Erdbeermarmelade oder Honig und div. Wurstsorten^^

ach und die Brötchen sind juhte Berliner Schrippen.


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> wie jetzt??? omg!!1



ja du sagst Belag ich kenn das wort halt nur im zusammenhang von Strassenbelag oder so^^


----------



## Th0m45 (13. August 2008)

FdS einer der wenigen Gimpserver die noch net mal Gems für Batches bekommt xD


----------



## Mab773 (13. August 2008)

*marmelade schnapp, brötchen unterm sofa hervorhol, mit ner eisensäge durchschneid und mit 3 jahre alter butter beschmier* so, wer hat hunger? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> *marmelade schnapp, brötchen unterm sofa hervorhol, mit ner eisensäge durchschneid und mit 3 jahre alter butter beschmier* so, wer hat hunger?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



keine würmer?? tz mag ich net mehr

es gibt noch server wo die noch net haben? lol geil^^


----------



## farmbot (13. August 2008)

ahhhh! heut is mittwoch XDD damm ^^


----------



## Mab773 (13. August 2008)

jo bin auch ziemlich überrascht, dass es solche server noch gibt..
btw: gibt sogar server die aq nit aufhaben xD
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/e...rt/servers.html
ganz nach unten scrollen xD
edith sagt, fds gehört auch dazu, lol owned


----------



## LaLeX (13. August 2008)

Gebeine des Faultieres
+
Brennende Axt des Faultiers

Irgendwann werde ich etwas ranghöhres als ein GM und dann gibt es das wirklich  *größenwahnsinnig lachen tu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



sry muss die frische morgenluft sein^^


----------



## Th0m45 (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> keine würmer?? tz mag ich net mehr
> 
> es gibt noch server wo die noch net haben? lol geil^^



Jo richtig kein Wunder wenn da nur 3000 Chars drauf sind wo mh 1700 70er sind xD


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

naja das sind noch die pre bc realms welche nicht automatisch geöffnet wurden^^

wobei sit schon noch geil eines zu öffnen ^^


----------



## Mab773 (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja das sind noch die pre bc realms welche nicht automatisch geöffnet wurden^^
> 
> wobei sit schon noch geil eines zu öffnen ^^


jo.... das stimmt...


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Th0m45 schrieb:


> Jo richtig kein Wunder wenn da nur 3000 Chars drauf sind wo mh 1700 70er sind xD




ich find mein server cooler 70% hordler^^

normal ausgelasteter server


----------



## Mab773 (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich find mein server cooler 70% hordler^^
> 
> normal ausgelasteter server


bei uns gefühlte 95% allis (davon knapp 70% nachtelfjäger) und rest horde...


----------



## Melad (13. August 2008)

lol ja Nachtelfenjager und Gnomenhexer^^

auf die latsch ich immer drauf ohne es zu merken und dann hängt mir mein Hundi den ganzen Tag am Fuß rum und weigert sich Mobs zu atten


----------



## Mab773 (13. August 2008)

und blizz is zu faul die website upzudaten...nichtmal sunwell plateau wird bei gameguides angezeigt... Oo
[attachment=4297:sdasdsa.JPG]


----------



## Slavery (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich schlag dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




1. Hast du keinen Grund dazu!^^
2. Hab ich gleich nachdem ich gepostet hab, n Edit reingehaun (solltest vielleicht lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
3. Komm ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krisocka (13. August 2008)

Morgen, 
da wacht man schon mal früher auf als Langschläfer und dann sind Wartungsarbeiten, weiß net obs so ne Diskussion schon gibt, aber was denkt ihr machen GMs während der Wartungsarbeiten?


----------



## Mab773 (13. August 2008)

Krisocka schrieb:


> Morgen,
> da wacht man schon mal früher auf als Langschläfer und dann sind Wartungsarbeiten, weiß net obs so ne Diskussion schon gibt, aber was denkt ihr machen GMs während der Wartungsarbeiten?


och, das übliche... kaffee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Krisocka schrieb:


> Morgen,
> da wacht man schon mal früher auf als Langschläfer und dann sind Wartungsarbeiten, weiß net obs so ne Diskussion schon gibt, aber was denkt ihr machen GMs während der Wartungsarbeiten?



schlafen arbeitfreie zeit

@ slave du editierst zu lange und man stellt den pingu gott nicht am ende der aufzählung tz


----------



## Snorry (13. August 2008)

Krisocka schrieb:


> Morgen,
> da wacht man schon mal früher auf als Langschläfer und dann sind Wartungsarbeiten, weiß net obs so ne Diskussion schon gibt, aber was denkt ihr machen GMs während der Wartungsarbeiten?


vielleicht aoc oder hdro spielen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (13. August 2008)

Snorry schrieb:


> vielleicht aoc oder hdro spielen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oder beta zocken muaaaahhahahahahha
edit:
OMG 200. POST!!11 YEAH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

stimmt ja könnte sein mti der beta aber sind die nicht auch down?^^


----------



## Slavery (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> @ slave du editierst zu lange und man stellt den pingu gott nicht am ende der aufzählung tz




Ich stell den SELBSTERNANNTEN Pingu-Gott dahin, wo ICH ihn haben will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> stimmt ja könnte sein mti der beta aber sind die nicht auch down?^^


nö kann connecten und spielen, aber laggt natürlich wie blöd... macht nicht spaß ^^


----------



## LaLeX (13. August 2008)

ah noch 100 minuten...mindestens.... ich will doch nur WoW spielen, wieso findet blizz keine möglichkeit einen kompletten ausfall zu vermeiden?

btw: Will nochjemand ne heisse schokolade?


----------



## Melad (13. August 2008)

au ja Schoki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerodes (13. August 2008)

LaLeX schrieb:


> btw: Will nochjemand ne heisse schokolade?



Aber bitte mit Sahne ^^


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

naja ich find das gut stellt euch vor wartungsarbeiten am samstag oder sonntag^^


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich stell den SELBSTERNANNTEN Pingu-Gott dahin, wo ICH ihn haben will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ach ja wir haben keine königin mehr
die hat sich aufgelöst ist untergedaucht oder was auch immer ist einfach weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntaaa (13. August 2008)

Ich hol ma Kaffee... komme gar nicht zum Schreiben, bis ich mal alles gelesen habe (also alles von heute *g*)...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Othar Nuruva (13. August 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

*Tee, Kaffee, Brötchen und das ganze Gedöns aufn Tisch stell*

Bedient euch, ich schmeiß ne Runde zu meinem ersten Beitrag!


----------



## Melad (13. August 2008)

da kannste ja froh sein das heut nix los ist^^

ich fand das toll wie es letzte Woche war von 00:00-07:00


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2008)

wieder da


----------



## ChrisR1986 (13. August 2008)

Sitze (zum Glück / naja) auf der Arbeit und kann sowieso nicht zocken, selbst wenn ich wollte, also tangiert mich der Serverdown nur peripher.


----------



## Slavery (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach ja wir haben keine königin mehr
> die hat sich aufgelöst ist untergedaucht oder was auch immer ist einfach weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



joa schon traurig...waren schon ne lustige Truppe...und dann löst sich das plötzlich so auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wieder da



wb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ slave naja find ich auf doof naja jenny ist ja noch da

ach an unseren guten tagen haben wir pro minute mindestens 20 beitäge gemacht


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2008)

was soll man machen ist halt eben so wenn auch schade


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

naja von 3 frauen nur noch 1 grml...^^

naja von über 10 leute nur noch 3 ...

aaaaaa wir werden ausgerottet


----------



## SixtenF (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja ich find das gut stellt euch vor wartungsarbeiten am samstag oder sonntag^^



gerne, aber lieber freitag oder samstag so zwischen 22Uhr und 05Uhr, da gibts besseres zu tun.


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2008)

tja was soll man machen?


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

ne^^

naja ich arbeite ja eh immer wen die wartungsarbeiten sind


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> tja was soll man machen?



wir starten eine riesen werbekampanie radio tv kino alles plakate und dan wen werden wir berühmt und erreichen unser ziel und werden die herscher über die welt muahahahahahahahahaha und ICH werde GOTT


----------



## Slavery (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Joa unsre Jenny...aber der Rest fehlt mir schon n bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenns reicht, da is es abgegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wir starten eine riesen werbekampanie radio tv kino alles plakate und dan wen werden wir berühmt und erreichen unser ziel und werden die herscher über die welt muahahahahahahahahaha und ICH werde GOTT




Wenn du das zahlst - OK - dann bist du Gott, ansonsten eher weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Joa unsre Jenny...aber der Rest fehlt mir schon n bisschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nenen nicht "unsere" ich beanspruche sie als gott für mich ...^^


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wenn du das zahlst - OK - dann bist du Gott, ansonsten eher weniger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nene das machen meine diener^^


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

ihr seit langweilig -.-


----------



## Slavery (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nene das machen meine diener^^




Für´n Nettolohn von 25000 € würd ich auch deinen Diener machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



20 Stunden Woche, 60 Tage Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (13. August 2008)

heute ist aber auch nix los hier, ich schmeiss mal ein paar pillen rein - nehmen und wundern * lol

und nun fröhlich die bunten farben posten * lol


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Für´n Nettolohn von 25000 € würd ich auch deinen Diener machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja 20 stunden arbeit so viel?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also 20 stunden arbeiten und 60 tage für mich farmenn...^^

komische pilen ist immer noch alles weis


----------



## noizycat (13. August 2008)

huiii es wirkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



(oh man über 800 Seiten ... )


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (13. August 2008)

Ich stelle mir 2 Fragen:

Wer hat in diesem Fred die meisten Posts

und

Wenn Atijesch & der Ashebringer mit WoTLK geupdated werden,
ist das dann auch bei meinem Bannfluch der fall?

MfG, Schadoweye


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

wäre ich die letzten 2x hier gewesen hätten wir tausend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir 2 Fragen:
> 
> Wer hat in diesem Fred die meisten Posts
> 
> ...



ich glaub ich bin das^^

und ich glaube nicht da bannfluch eigendlich nicht so wichtig ist wie die anderen 2 denk ich mal


----------



## Katzensprung (13. August 2008)

wuff? noch 50 minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (13. August 2008)

tach auch /winken


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2008)

sorry hab vor lachen unterm tisch gelegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nein ich war mir ein kaffe holen und hab dann lachen müssen

tach coco


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

hallo coco 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na wie gehts dir?


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> sorry hab vor lachen unterm tisch gelegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




warum?^^


----------



## Cyviel (13. August 2008)

Guten Morgen ihr, ich platz hier einfach mal so rein und frag mich ob bis 11 die Server wieder on sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Swarm (13. August 2008)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> wuff? noch 50 minuten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaubts du das wirklich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2008)

über den anfang dieser seite musste ich doch sehr lachen


----------



## Sonsbecker (13. August 2008)

Cyviel schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ihr, ich platz hier einfach mal so rein und frag mich ob bis 11 die Server wieder on sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein, heute bis 23 uhr (11p.m)


----------



## Corusz (13. August 2008)

oh mein Gott oh mein Gott oh mein Gott wir werden alle sterben, die Server sollen für immer off bleiben ;D


----------



## Mab773 (13. August 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> nein, heute bis 23 uhr (11p.m)


ja nee, is klar ^^


Corusz schrieb:


> oh mein Gott oh mein Gott oh mein Gott wir werden alle sterben, die Server sollen für immer zu bleiben ;D


/kickbanignore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (13. August 2008)

Och mir gehts gut, hab ja Urlaub  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten halt noch ziemlich müde und gelangweilt^^


----------



## klane_mieze (13. August 2008)

Cyviel schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ihr, ich platz hier einfach mal so rein und frag mich ob bis 11 die Server wieder on sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tach auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal guckn ob wenigstens der Beta Server spielbar ist weil die live wohl nicht um 11 wieder auftauchen (rechne jetzt schon mit bis zu 1h verspätung XD)^^
*Zimtschnecken und Kakao hinstell*

Schönen Tag euch allen noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mieze


----------



## Slavery (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich glaub ich bin das^^
> 
> und ich glaube nicht da bannfluch eigendlich nicht so wichtig ist wie die anderen 2 denk ich mal




Könnte sein, zähl mal nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne Bannfluch nich, soweit ich weiß is es ja das Ergebnis einer Priester-Q oder?
Außerdem nich so wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyviel (13. August 2008)

haha...


----------



## Sonsbecker (13. August 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> ja nee, is klar ^^



du hast meine ironie nicht bemerkt? ist mittwoch´s immer so, getreu dem motto: brain off- ironic on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

ich glaube kaum das die server heute länger brauchen sit ja nromaler wartungsarbeitstag

@ coco gz^^


----------



## Mab773 (13. August 2008)

betaserver sind on ^^


----------



## seymerbo (13. August 2008)

was soll ich jetzt den ganzen vormittag machen??????????????

hab ferien und nix zu tun!


----------



## Slavery (13. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Och mir gehts gut, hab ja Urlaub
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




COCO!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und läuft bei dir wieder alles? (Is zwar schon ne Weile her, aber ich denk du weist was ich mein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Mab773 (13. August 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> du hast meine ironie nicht bemerkt? ist mittwoch´s immer so, getreu dem motto: brain off- ironic on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Cyviel schrieb:


> haha...



hab fast 2k beiträge und mindestens 1000-1200 sind in diesem thread


----------



## Mab773 (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hab fast 2k beiträge und mindestens 1000-1200 sind in diesem thread


LOL WUT?????


----------



## .Côco (13. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> COCO!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klar weiss ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nee, alles wieder töffte.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wir haben uns wieder lieb und so

Und bei euch so? alles in Ordnung?


----------



## Mab773 (13. August 2008)

/vote 4 livechat wenn mittwoch die server down sind!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hab fast 2k beiträge und mindestens 1000-1200 sind in diesem thread



Aktuell  1347


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

toll...


----------



## Redtim (13. August 2008)

an alle menschen die jetzt nicht wissen was sie machen sollen weil ihnen folgendes passiert is: "WoW trifft RL kritisch, RL stirbt"
denn kann man kaum noch helfen. einfach auf die WoW page und videos anschauen so habt ihr eine mindestdosis WoW die ihr braucht. 

alle anderen: geht doch mal raus und genießt die frische luft XDD


----------



## Cyviel (13. August 2008)

seymerbo schrieb:


> was soll ich jetzt den ganzen vormittag machen??????????????
> 
> hab ferien und nix zu tun!



Ferienjob?




Natsumee schrieb:


> hab fast 2k beiträge und mindestens 1000-1200 sind in diesem thread



Ich meinte mit dem Haha auch eher den Brainafk menschen ...


----------



## Mab773 (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> toll...


omg 1348!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

schaut euch das mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEWgs6YQR9A

IST SAU GEIL^^


----------



## Redtim (13. August 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> /vote 4 livechat wenn mittwoch die server down sind!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das wärs doch XD ein chat für die verschwörungstheoretiker: blizz löscht unsere acc!!!!
einer für die Kiddis zum flamen (damit meien ich nicht die jüngeren User sondern die die sich nicht richtig artikulieren können: "ey man zieh mich mal.. warum zieht mich der kack noob nicht..."
und einer für die normalen: "was macht ihr so in eurer freizeit wenn ihr nichts zutun habt? auzer wow zocken"

PS: "..."<---- chat namen (nur beispiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> schaut euch das mal an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gz zum most-valueable-poster hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (13. August 2008)

Moin ihr alle!

*schwartee in die Mitte stell*


----------



## Orozar (13. August 2008)

Des is aber auch nich schlecht^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNbFYSXON6Q

Vor allem das Ende


----------



## Cheerza (13. August 2008)

Morgen...auch Ferien,auch langweilig und bis die server wieder oben sind kann dann auch nochma ne halbe stund dauern =/


----------



## Irmeli (13. August 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Moin ihr alle!
> 
> *schwartee in die Mitte stell*



Welche Schwarte? Die vom Speck?^^


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Moin ihr alle!
> 
> *schwartee in die Mitte stell*




halo sala

ach ja das ist auch nice gemacht

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWo3nMaLzCI
alle 3 teile anschauen lohnend teil 2 ist geil

kill the fucking chicken you are death fucking chicken


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> gz zum most-valueable-poster hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ehm danke danke^^


----------



## Mab773 (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> schaut euch das mal an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das is alt ;(
aber trotzdem geil ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2008)

oh man hier rennen wieder leute rum ich komm mir vor wie auf nem bahnhof


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> das is alt ;(
> aber trotzdem geil ^^


 ich finds trotzdem lust 

never stay tuned ist auch geil


----------



## Slavery (13. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Klar weiss ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Super, freut mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Joa bis auf das sich heir alles auflöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is alles OK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (13. August 2008)

Irmeli schrieb:


> Welche Schwarte? Die vom Speck?^^


^^ Sollte "Schwarztee" heißen ... Nicht Schwartee ^^



Natsumee schrieb:


> halo sala
> 
> ach ja das ist auch nice gemacht
> 
> ...


Hi Nats!
Wenn ich wieder zuhaues bin, schau ich mir das genauer an. Hier in der Fh fällt das auf *g*


----------



## Keleron (13. August 2008)

noch n paar miinuten dann bekommich wieder drooooogeeennnn *zittertundfussnägelabkaut* meeeinnnn aacccccouunttt 


p.s. ja mir ist langweilig, aber nicht weil wow down is sondern weil ich schon gesaugt habe und heute mal bekocht werde von meiner süssen xD


----------



## Slavery (13. August 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Moin ihr alle!
> 
> *schwartee in die Mitte stell*




SAAAALAAAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mensch dich hab ich ja schon ewig nich mehr rumhuschen sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw - wo is Sleepy? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (13. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> SAAAALAAAA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*g* Hi Slavery.
War im Urlaub, an der Nordesse, einfach klasse *g*

Und hallo an alle anderen der Stammgruppe ^^


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

oke^^

keine ahnung wo der ist^^


----------



## Tante V (13. August 2008)

moin alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und

JUHU!! VIERTAGEWOCHE!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mein chef hat uns grad kuchen und gebäck gebracht *year me* also mahlzeit euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> *g* Hi Slavery.
> War im Urlaub, an der Nordesse, einfach klasse *g*
> 
> Und hallo an alle anderen der Stammgruppe ^^



existieren nur noch 3...


----------



## Kalle1978 (13. August 2008)

Moin


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Keleron schrieb:


> noch n paar miinuten dann bekommich wieder drooooogeeennnn *zittertundfussnägelabkaut* meeeinnnn aacccccouunttt
> 
> 
> p.s. ja mir ist langweilig, aber nicht weil wow down is sondern weil ich schon gesaugt habe und heute mal bekocht werde von meiner süssen xD



gz gz lass sie nächstes mal saugen...


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Kalle1978 schrieb:


> Moin



mip


----------



## Keleron (13. August 2008)

hi 
$

pp.s. ich wusste ich hätte sie saugen lassen müssen >_<


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Keleron schrieb:


> hi
> $
> 
> pp.s. ich wusste ich hätte sie saugen lassen müssen >_<




du ferkel....^^


----------



## SixtenF (13. August 2008)

wiso sind wir meistens laenger off?

*grr*
*wart*


----------



## Salavora (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> existieren nur noch 3...


? Nats, Jenny, Slavery ? Die anderen alle ganz weg oder Urlaub oder versteh ich dich falsch?


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

bliz mag es wen du wütend wirst^^


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> ? Nats, Jenny, Slavery ? Die anderen alle ganz weg oder Urlaub oder versteh ich dich falsch?



weg....


----------



## Slavery (13. August 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> *g* Hi Slavery.
> War im Urlaub, an der Nordesse, einfach klasse *g*
> 
> Und hallo an alle anderen der Stammgruppe ^^



Und lässt mich einfach so allein mit Natsu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nordesse, denk mal das du Nordsee meinst oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich will da nich hin, kann mir nich vorstellen das es da besser is als Lloret oder Malle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stammgruppe = TOT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Und lässt mich einfach so allein mit Natsu?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ey du warst auch etwa 1 monat weg -.-


----------



## Slavery (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ey du warst auch etwa 1 monat weg -.-



Is ja keine Absicht...war nich im Urlaub, um das mal klarzustellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab einfach grad Arbeit für 2, da die blöde Tippse gekündigt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (13. August 2008)

Ich dachte mir ich schau auch mal so halbscharig kurz rein^^


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Und lässt mich einfach so allein mit Natsu?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


DANKE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (13. August 2008)

Rouven ist auch nicht mehr hier, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (13. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> DANKE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




AHHHHH - HILFEEE - IROOONIEEE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry, und mit Jenny natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Cocooooo...ne is auch spurlos verschwunden...leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> weg....


oh...



Slavery schrieb:


> Und lässt mich einfach so allein mit Natsu?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also.... keine mehr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht sind die ja auch in Urlaub oder haben auch Arbeit für sehr viel mehr als angedacht?

Jup, war Nordsee ^^ In kleines Dorf mit dem Namen Garding (in der nähe von St. Peter-Ording -> Kurort). Da mein Vater ne Wohnung in Garding hat, wars für uns kostenlos *ggg*


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich dachte mir ich schau auch mal so halbscharig kurz rein^^



hallo


----------



## White-Frost (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hallo


was für ne begeisterung

gogo natsu dein 2000 post mach was besonderes draus^^


----------



## Slavery (13. August 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> oh...
> 
> 
> Also.... keine mehr...
> ...




Nein, hat sich einfach so aufgelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Urlaub, ja könnte sein, aber alles gleichzeitig? Sehr unwahrscheinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das macht mich so traurig in meinem kleinen Herzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kostenlos is immer am Besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

klar bin ich nciht begesitert du hast ja deine bestimmung verloren^^

2000


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Nein, hat sich einfach so aufgelöst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



stirb stirb stirb krieg ich dein ganzes vermögen und so?^^


----------



## .Côco (13. August 2008)

das ja doof....alle weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zumindest sind ein paar noch hier ^^

Vielleicht tauchen die Herrschaften ja nach den Ferien/urlaub etc. wieder auf


----------



## White-Frost (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> klar bin ich nciht begesitert du hast ja deine bestimmung verloren^^
> 
> 2000


meine bestimmung is nichts weiter als zu sterben (in letzter zeit sehr viel sehr depri^^)

ich hab ferien und mitte september dann auf mein letztes jahr fachoberschule und wisst ihr was das heist ich hab kein praktikum mehr und darf mich ende der ferien aus dem threat hier verabschieden


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

naja ich bin ja auch net ganz da 

also für manche die sehen mich net mal...^^


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> meine bestimmung is nichts weiter als zu sterben (in letzter zeit sehr viel sehr depri^^)
> 
> ich hab ferien und mitte september dann auf mein letztes jahr fachoberschule und wisst ihr was das heist ich hab kein praktikum mehr und darf mich ende der ferien aus dem threat hier verabschieden



ach fpr was gibt es laptops?

kaufst dir so ein baby laptop

ja so ein buffed gerät das nur buffed aufmachen kann...^^

depri ist eigendlich besser als fso tun als wäre man gut gelaunt^^


----------



## Slavery (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> stirb stirb stirb krieg ich dein ganzes vermögen und so?^^



Vermögen? Wo? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Rouven ist auch nicht mehr hier, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nur noch ab und an



Slavery schrieb:


> AHHHHH - HILFEEE - IROOONIEEE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ironisch sein kann ich gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



White-Frost schrieb:


> was für ne begeisterung
> 
> gogo natsu dein 2000 post mach was besonderes draus^^


HALLO WHITE


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Vermögen? Wo?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



keine ahnung nehme alles^^


----------



## Slavery (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> keine ahnung nehme alles^^




K ich vererbe dir meine Schulden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Hab zwar keine, aber werde welche machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Salavora (13. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Nein, hat sich einfach so aufgelöst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann hoffe ich mal, dass sie nur in Urlaub sind / mit Arbeit zugeschüttet werden ^^




Natsumee schrieb:


> klar bin ich nciht begesitert du hast ja deine bestimmung verloren^^
> 
> 2000


Gratz zur 2000!


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> K ich vererbe dir meine Schulden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oke dan mach ich noch mehr schulden und geh sterben und geb sie an ehm jenny


----------



## Schwarzes Schaf (13. August 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich sitzte hier in meinem heißgeliebten "WORD"-Kurs und langeweile mich ein bißchen. Haben gerade Tabellen erstellt und diese dann formatiert.

Jetzt mussten wir eine Seite erstellen mit einem Rezept eines Schokokuchen. Anstatt ihn zu backen durften wir nur schreiben.

Deshalb lese ich hier mal wieder was es so im Forum neues gibt.

Ja und was stelle ich fest. Es ist Mittwoch und WoW geht anscheinend noch nicht^^

Wünsche euch aber das ihr bald wieder spielen könnt. Ich muss leider noch bis 15 Uhr hier bleiben.

Gruss Schwarzes Schaf


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich mal, dass sie nur in Urlaub sind / mit Arbeit zugeschüttet werden ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Gratz zur 2000!




danke danke^^

also ich glaube kaum das viel noch da sind


----------



## Slavery (13. August 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich mal, dass sie nur in Urlaub sind / mit Arbeit zugeschüttet werden ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Gratz zur 2000!




Hoff ich jetz einfach auch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Joa von mir auch n GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. August 2008)

immernoch server down :S


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

hallo

also ich arbeite noch bis 16.00^^

dir viel spass word = langweilig^^


----------



## Hexorio (13. August 2008)

mein server ist wieder da...










....   jippi


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hoff ich jetz einfach auch mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja nach über 1ner seite merkt ihr es tz^^


----------



## Slavery (13. August 2008)

Schwarzes schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> ich sitzte hier in meinem heißgeliebten "WORD"-Kurs und langeweile mich ein bißchen. Haben gerade Tabellen erstellt und diese dann formatiert.
> 
> ...




Morgen Schaf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WORD stinkt, musste zwar nie nen Kurs machen, aber es stinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kuchen backen stinkt auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur essen is toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur die wenigsten hier warten bis die Server wieder on gehn, die meisten sitzen in der Arbeit und langweilen sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wars zumindest früher, in den guten alten Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pirmin93 (13. August 2008)

gehn doch schon wieder^^
mr edit regt sich auf weil er aus dem bg nicht mehr rauskam und jetzt in darnassus steht-.-


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

immernoch ist hier wenig los JENNNNNNYYYY


----------



## Hexorio (13. August 2008)

fasr alle server sind wieder on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




siehe auch :

http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/inde...ml?locale=de_de


----------



## klane_mieze (13. August 2008)

Lordaeron hat heute wieder dieA-Karte gezogen :/ naja wie so oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (13. August 2008)

Schwarzes schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> ich sitzte hier in meinem heißgeliebten "WORD"-Kurs und langeweile mich ein bißchen. Haben gerade Tabellen erstellt und diese dann formatiert.
> 
> ...


*g* so nette TVA (Textverarbeitung) Sachen hatte ich auch ^^
Mein Beileid!
Wenn du das jeden Mittwoch hast, kannste ja ab jetzt öffter in diesem Thread vorbei schauen. Noch sind hier ein paar Leute, die zuhause sind und drauf warten, dass die Server on kommen. Alle anderen (wie ich z.b. oder Nats, Jenny, Slavery,etc) sind in der FH / auf der Arbeit und vertreiben sich ihre Langeweile hier  ;-) 
Bist also genau richtig hier


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

ich habe gehört das sala jennyund slave nach terrordar transen als als oder ne warte dan macht sala nur was mit jenny -.-^^


----------



## Slavery (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich habe gehört das sala jennyund slave nach terrordar transen als als oder ne warte dan macht sala nur was mit jenny -.-^^




Dann stell dein Server mal vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich überleg eh schon immer ob ich mit meinem Krieger (Fury - mit Herz und Seele) wechseln soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mannoroth stinkt ganz gewaltig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Dann stell dein Server mal vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mhm sala ist auf einen blöden normalen server -.- und terrordar ist pvp NEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN

naja neu anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

joa komm auf terrordar

ich find das scheise das fury mit wotlk 2 2hand waffen tragen können ms krieger sollten das krieger das wäre ja mal geil bäm bäm alles tot^^


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> oke dan mach ich noch mehr schulden und geh sterben und geb sie an ehm jenny


deine schulden will ich nicht



Slavery schrieb:


> Morgen Schaf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja ich langweile mich auf arbeit aber hier ist bahnhof



Natsumee schrieb:


> immernoch ist hier wenig los JENNNNNNYYYY


was den?



Natsumee schrieb:


> ich habe gehört das sala jennyund slave nach terrordar transen als als oder ne warte dan macht sala nur was mit jenny -.-^^


nichts mit mir abgemacht ich hab mich glaube ich nicht weiter dazu geäussert


----------



## Salavora (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich habe gehört das sala jennyund slave nach terrordar transen als als oder ne warte dan macht sala nur was mit jenny -.-^^


*ggggggggg*

Mein Server Antonidas ist eigentlich ganz ok, auch wenn man wie immer als Aly nicht im BG gewinnt ^^


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

du sollst mehr schreiben^^

und sind nicht nur meine schulden^^

und doch doch du weist nur noch nichts davon^^

und noch 3 min dan ESSEEEEEN^^


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2008)

wenn dann fang ich nen neuen twink an meine chars bleiben alle wo sie sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> *ggggggggg*
> 
> Mein Server Antonidas ist eigentlich ganz ok, auch wenn man wie immer als Aly nicht im BG gewinnt ^^



ich need einen schurken im 2vs2 aber du kannst nich auf pvp transen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wenn dann fang ich nen neuen twink an meine chars bleiben alle wo sie sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja meinte ich ja siehst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sala slave müssten ja auch neu anfangen 

dan habt irh die ehre von mir gezogen zu werden (wen mein priester diszi ist^^) bäm bäm halb dm pullen un dheilige nova spammen^^

oder mit 60 die ganze kathe pullen und sterben als krieger -.-^^


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2008)

achso ich dacht ich soll bei dir auf dem server nen twink machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm sala ist auf einen blöden normalen server -.- und terrordar ist pvp NEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN
> 
> naja neu anfangen
> 
> ...


Hab mit nem Kumpel auf nem PVP Server eine Troll-Schurkin angefangen (jetzt frag mich aber nicht, wie der heißt...)
Wollte damals auch erst PVP machen, kannte aber ein paar Leute auf dem PVE Server.. daher bin ich da hin.. Wollte damals auch eher nen Tauren aber die waren alle auf Aly seite, ergo gabs die Gnomin. ^^


----------



## Oodran (13. August 2008)

Bam oida! Wieder mal verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten auf Vek'lor... I mag den server nimma... Hat jmd a Idee wo ma als Hordler hintransfern soll?

Naja grüße ausm schönen Österreich, oody


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> achso ich dacht ich soll bei dir auf dem server nen twink machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja du musst auch rüberkommen 


mhm aso


naja bin mal essen bis später


----------



## Slavery (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja meinte ich ja siehst du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Müsst ich gar nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mannoroth = PvP-Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich weiß nich, meine ganzen Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (13. August 2008)

Eines der letzten Male bei dem ich hier war waren wir noch auf Seite 600 schlagmichtot.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (13. August 2008)

Captain_Chaos schrieb:


> Eines der letzten Male bei dem ich hier war waren wir noch auf Seite 600 schlagmichtot.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und dabei sind wir in den letzten Wochen extrem langsam vorran gekommen ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Und dabei sind wir in den letzten Wochen extrem langsam vorran gekommen ^^


da muss ich dir recht geben ich war hier bald eingepennt


----------



## Oodran (13. August 2008)

Ich mag meinen Server nicht -.-
Ist Frostwolf ne Option?


----------



## Darussios (13. August 2008)

Guten Morgen liebe Sorgen sind die Server schon wach? Nein dass sind sie net dann geh ich wieder pennen und reggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na wie gehts meinen Mitleidenden vom Schattenbrand Realmpool?


----------



## Arondor (13. August 2008)

Oodran schrieb:


> Ich mag meinen Server nicht -.-
> Ist Frostwolf ne Option?



Frostwolf ist nice^^ Super Pve Gilden und PvP auch nicht das schlechteste nur ist der auf dem größten Realmpool von WoW und deshalb hast du meistens ne Wartezeit von 11 Minuten für AV. Falls du kommst lass bloß keinen Satz los wie: "Wie istn hier PvP/PvE?" dann bekommste nur so antworten die darauf hinweißen das es nicht gemocht wird auf FW zu transen.


----------



## Slavery (13. August 2008)

Oodran schrieb:


> Ich mag meinen Server nicht -.-
> Ist Frostwolf ne Option?




Wenn dir randvolle Server gefallen, dann ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (13. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wenn dir randvolle Server gefallen, dann ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach die übertreiben nur ich meine es gibt bei weitem voller server wie frostwolf sogar in der deutschen region das boot is noch lang nich voll los leute nur drauf
naja ich bleib ja auf natherzim is viel schöner^^


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2008)

ach heut schreit aus dem faden hier aber die ironie
man man man  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

so bin re^^

ach slave slave slave post mal armory link von deinem krieger^^

Terrordar terrordar terrordar ftw^^

vor s4 instant inv in av nach s4 1-3 min -.-

vor s4 konntest am morgen um 4 av machen und hatest nie über 1 min wartezeit

ach ja und ich spiele irgendwie imemr so auf av 500-3000^^


----------



## Salavora (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> so bin re^^
> 
> ach slave slave slave post mal armory link von deinem krieger^^


wb


----------



## White-Frost (13. August 2008)

ihr startet jetz einfach alle auf natherzim durch so wies sich gehört ham ma uns jenny natsu und co.?^^


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> wb



arigatou

ehm nein withy ich bin ein vielbeschäftigter auf Terrordar 2 70er zu versorgen und 4 twinks auserdem bin ich in ner top 20 gilde und top 5 gilde auf ally sicht^^ (auch wen wir net so gut sind^^) und dan hab ich noch Arena zu machen ^^


----------



## sp4rkl3z (13. August 2008)

hmmm... KARGATH ftw^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2008)

so bin jetzt in pause 
bis gleich.
ich muss für meinen jetzt so ein scheiss zwerg von karlsberg abholen
den hansi all urpils 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> so bin jetzt in pause
> bis gleich.
> ich muss für meinen jetzt so ein scheiss zwerg von karlsberg abholen
> den hansi all urpils
> ...




was musst du?^^


----------



## Gnomii (13. August 2008)

Oodran schrieb:


> Ich mag meinen Server nicht -.-
> Ist Frostwolf ne Option?


Eredar FTW!
Auf beiden Seiten gute PVE Möglichkeiten und Instant BG Invite!


----------



## Salavora (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> arigatou
> 
> ehm nein withy ich bin ein vielbeschäftigter auf Terrordar 2 70er zu versorgen und 4 twinks auserdem bin ich in ner top 20 gilde und top 5 gilde auf ally sicht^^ (auch wen wir net so gut sind^^) und dan hab ich noch Arena zu machen ^^


Uff, dass nen ich mal Vollbeschäftigung ^^
Mit meinen einen 70er (der jetzt auch nach Nordend kopiert wurde, yeha!) und meinen zwei Twinks (42 und 31) dachte ich schon, ich wäre gut dabei ^^. (zwei bis viermal die Woche Raiden, sind derzeit in BT unterwegs, Arena mach ich nicht mehr)



Jenny84 schrieb:


> so bin jetzt in pause
> bis gleich.
> ich muss für meinen jetzt so ein scheiss zwerg von karlsberg abholen
> den hansi all urpils
> ...


cu later


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

unsere gilde raidet 3x die woche 

mache noch nebenbei mti beiden 70er pvp sprich bgs arena dan noch farmen und so halt

komm auch auf Terrordar^^


----------



## Salavora (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> unsere gilde raidet 3x die woche
> 
> mache noch nebenbei mti beiden 70er pvp sprich bgs arena dan noch farmen und so halt
> 
> komm auch auf Terrordar^^


Wow! O_O!
DAS nenn ich mal viel! Auch mit allen immer Daylies? Für Flasks, Essen,etc?


----------



## {P.E.B.K.A.C} (13. August 2008)

sp4rkl3z!! schon wieder raus aus dem fanclub?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was musst du?^^


karlsberg bier macht immer aktionen dieses mal gibt es für 200 bierdeckel nen dämlichen zwerg den mein freund haben will den war ich abholen


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

neee^^ ich farme selten man max 1x die woche dailys hab da in der gilde mein persönlichen alchie 1g pro elixier^^ geht eigendlich 

1x daily machen = 200g

und wir raiden 3x 3.5 stunden also also so viel ist es ja auch net pvp mach ich halt meistens wen wir nicht raiden oder twinke bischen

oke am wochenende spiele ich dan so ca 30 stunden^^


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> karlsberg bier macht immer aktionen dieses mal gibt es für 200 bierdeckel nen dämlichen zwerg den mein freund haben will den war ich abholen




ach so sag das doch vorher...^^


----------



## Schwarzes Schaf (13. August 2008)

Hi zusammen,

schön, das es hier so belebt ist. Ich lese gerne hier im Forum, man erfährt doch schon eine Menge. Ob nützlich oder nicht nützliches, aber man erfährt was^^

Sagt mal, seit ihr nur Mittwochs-Morgens hier anzutreffen oder jeden Morgen?

Wenn ja, gibt es dafür nicht ein besseren Theard?

Ich meine nach dem Motto. Ja, ich weiß, es ist nicht Mittwoch und es sind auch nicht die Server down, aber ich kann trotzdem nicht spielen, da.....
ich auf der Arbeit bin
mich in der Schule langweile
usw.

Weil Mittwochs ist ja klar der Theard, aber an den anderen Tagen, wäre das eine Idee wert, einen neune Thread für Member zu machen, die sich einfach nur unterhalten möchten, was aber nicht unbedingt mit WoW zu tun haben muss, sondern vielleicht mit dem was Sie gerade machen, was sie gerade bewegt usw.

Würde gerne mal wissen was ihr davon haltet. Wie gesagt nur eine Idee. Wenn Sie gut ist, würde ich raten, das ein Member der hier in der Community bekannt ist diesen Theard eröffnet, weil er dann bestimmt besser ankommt.

Gruss *ein immer noch gelangweiltes Schwarzes Schaf*


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

ehm wir sind nur mittwochs da würden wir das jeden tag machen denke ich würden wir irgendwan gar nichts mehr schreiben weil das auf die dauert nachläst^^

mittwochs ist man dan voller energie^^


----------



## Schwarzes Schaf (13. August 2008)

du hast keine Ahnung was mein für eine Energie aufbringt, wenn man jeden Tag bis zum 28 August Word machen muss. Dann ist man über jede Abwechslung dankbar. Das heißt ich schreibe und lese lieber hier als das was wir zur Zeit in Word machen.
Noch komme ich locker mit dem Stoff mit.

Na dann freue ich mich auf den nächsten Mittwoch wo ihr wieder alle hier seit^^

Gruss Schwarzes Schaf


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

naja und was ist nach dem 28 august?^^


----------



## Salavora (13. August 2008)

Schwarzes schrieb:


> Sagt mal, seit ihr nur Mittwochs-Morgens hier anzutreffen oder jeden Morgen?
> 
> Wenn ja, gibt es dafür nicht ein besseren Theard?


Nur MIttwochs-Morgens ^^
Hab auch mal an nem anderen Tag nen Thread aufgemacht, der wurde dann jedoch geschlossen ^^ 
Und was Nats sagte ist auch wichtig. Würden wir das täglich machen, ist zum einen die Luft raus zum anderen bekommen wir dann unsere Arbeit nicht mehr gebacken ^ ^ 
Ab 21 Uhr gibts den Nachschwärmer Thread, wo man dann täglich was machen kann. (sprich man soll da nur ab 21 Uhr posten.)



Schwarzes schrieb:


> du hast keine Ahnung was mein für eine Energie aufbringt, wenn man jeden Tag bis zum 28 August Word machen muss. Dann ist man über jede Abwechslung dankbar. Das heißt ich schreibe und lese lieber hier als das was wir zur Zeit in Word machen.
> Noch komme ich locker mit dem Stoff mit.
> 
> Na dann freue ich mich auf den nächsten Mittwoch wo ihr wieder alle hier seit^^


Ist ja nicht mehr sooo lange hin ^^
Was macht ihr den gerade? Mit den Tabellen fertig? Werden noch Serienbriefe gemacht? Müsst ihr die Normen für nen Geschäftsbrief lernen? (musste damals die cm Abstände der Tabs auswendig können -_-)


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

ab 21 uhr hab ich andere sachen zu tun^^

und um 23 uhr geh ich eh pennen unter der woche^^

ach ja sala OPA Allianz? bsit du schon so alt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Salavora (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ab 21 uhr hab ich andere sachen zu tun^^
> 
> und um 23 uhr geh ich eh pennen unter der woche^^
> 
> ...


*g* 
Schlappe 23 Jahre alt.
Aber bei uns sind die Männer mind. 25 glaube ich und die Frauen müssen mind 21 sein wen nich nicht irre. AUf diese weise sind fast alle bei uns etwa gleich drauf und es gibt keine probs wenn einer sagt: "Mist, muss weg, meine Kinder machen probs"

so, bin nun weg, vorlesung zuende.


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2008)

Schwarzes schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> schön, das es hier so belebt ist. Ich lese gerne hier im Forum, man erfährt doch schon eine Menge. Ob nützlich oder nicht nützliches, aber man erfährt was^^
> 
> ...


ausserdem haben wir das schon versucht, nur hat das leider den mods nicht so gefallen und die hatten alle themen geschlossen die wir eröffnet hatten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

ehm mit 23 hat man doch auch schon kinder?^^

naja bei dirgeht das ja net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ciao ciao


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ausserdem haben wir das schon versucht, nur hat das leider den mods nicht so gefallen und die hatten alle themen geschlossen die wir eröffnet hatten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lol und ICH HABS VERPASST -.-

tia selber schuld der Gott hat gefehlt^^


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2008)

natsu ich glaub das war ein freitag und irgentein mod hatte dan erbarmen mit uns und hat uns bis 21 uhr ein thema offen gelassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwarzes Schaf (13. August 2008)

Am 28. August ist dann die "Microsoft Spezialist Word" Prüfung. Letzen Monat habe ich die "Microsoft Spezialist Excel" Prüfung gehabt und bestanden.

Ab 1. September mache ich einen 3 Monatigen Rechnungswesen-Kurs mit KHK und DATEV. Ich denke das wird dann zum ersten Mal ein Kurs der nicht solangweilig sein wird. Weil mich persönlich alles was mit Zahlen zutun hat, wahnsinnig interessiert. Möchte im Büro in der Buchhaltung gerne arbeiten.

Deshalb mache ich diese Kurse, damit ich auch schriftlich mit Zertifikat was vorweisen. Diese Zertifikate kommen halt von Microsoft, weil es Microsoft-online-Prüfungen sind.
Ich kann die meisten Sachen wie Word, Excel, Access, aber ich hab keine schriftlichen Beweiße dafür :-(

So kämpfe ich mich hier durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss Schwarzes Schaf


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Schwarzes schrieb:


> Am 28. August ist dann die "Microsoft Spezialist Word" Prüfung. Letzen Monat habe ich die "Microsoft Spezialist Excel" Prüfung gehabt und bestanden.
> 
> Ab 1. September mache ich einen 3 Monatigen Rechnungswesen-Kurs mit KHK und DATEV. Ich denke das wird dann zum ersten Mal ein Kurs der nicht solangweilig sein wird. Weil mich persönlich alles was mit Zahlen zutun hat, wahnsinnig interessiert. Möchte im Büro in der Buchhaltung gerne arbeiten.
> 
> ...



dan viel glück und viel spass^^

freitag mhm da hab ich selten zeit naja


----------



## Xelyna (13. August 2008)

Huhu
Grad erst aufgestanden *gg*
Wünsch euch einen schönen Arbeitstag?! ^^
Und geh jetz shoppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Huhu
> Grad erst aufgestanden *gg*
> Wünsch euch einen schönen Arbeitstag?! ^^
> Und geh jetz shoppen
> ...



hallo

was schläfst du so lange tztztz^^


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2008)

hast du urlaub?
viel spass beim shoppen


----------



## Schwarzes Schaf (13. August 2008)

Wir haben, mehr oder wenige die Tabellen durch.

Zur Zeit machen wir Tabstopps und die dazugehörigen Formate.
Serienbrief und die Normen kommen auch noch, bin mal gespannt.
Das einzig gute an diesen Kurs ist, das mein Lehrer damit kein Problem hat, das ich im Internet surfe, solange ich alles verstehe^^

So ich hab jetzt erstmal eine halbe Stunde Mittagspause. Also, das heißt für euch, schreiben schreiben und nochmals schreiben, damit ich gleich was zulesen habe *scherz*

Schreibt doch mal was ihr gerade macht aus hier zu schreiben...

Gruss Schwarzes Schaf


----------



## Xelyna (13. August 2008)

Jup Urlaub^^ *frühstück*


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2008)

sag jetzt aber nicht pizza zum frühstück sonst wird mir schlecht
ich frag mich immer wie mein freund das macht, der wird wach und stopft sich direkt was warmes rein *würg*


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

und ich werd mal wieder von ihr ignoriert -.-


----------



## White-Frost (13. August 2008)

so bin dann mal weg einkaufen und so


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und ich werd mal wieder von ihr ignoriert -.-


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



White-Frost schrieb:


> so bin dann mal weg einkaufen und so


bye bis dann


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

ciao ciao

ja ist doch so -.-


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2008)

tja natsu irgentwas machst du wohl falsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

wie den ?? war doch 2 wochen nicht da -.-^^


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2008)

na dann weiss ichs auch nicht
davor vielleicht???


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

mhm da war sie doch selber kaum noch on^^

Ruven ist sicher shculd der hat ne antinatsukampagne gestartet -.-^^


----------



## Schwarzes Schaf (13. August 2008)

So wieder da^^


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

wb


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2008)

echt hab ich das vergessen oder war ich da scheisse drauf???
oder beides?


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

du warst scheise drauf....

naja keien ahnung der hat mich aus der fl rausgenomen


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

lf unterhaltung^^


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2008)

ah okay


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

also keine ahnung halt die letzte woche wo ich noch da war^^

da wo es dir halt nicht gut ging da glaubs


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2008)

ja er ist nicht mehr so oft hier anzutreffen
es geht ihm halt auch nicht so gut


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

ich weis


----------



## Schwarzes Schaf (13. August 2008)

So ihr lieben ich bin dann wieder raus aus diesem Bereich. Da bald der Unterricht endet, für heute.

Dann sag ich mal bis zum nächsten Mittwoch *erwartungsvoll freu*

Gruss Eure Schwarzes Schaf


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2008)

bye schaf


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

ciao ciao


----------



## Crystalstorm (13. August 2008)

also mal ehrlich diese antworten immer von wegen man soll doch die sufu benutzen....es gibt sowieso keine themen mehr die hier nicht besprochen wurden also lasst doch die leute threads aufmachen wie sie wollen und flammed nicht gleich rum.....und ja ich weis das alles klein geschrieben und keine satzzeichen verwendet wurden -.-


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2008)

Crystalstorm schrieb:


> also mal ehrlich diese antworten immer von wegen man soll doch die sufu benutzen....es gibt sowieso keine themen mehr die hier nicht besprochen wurden also lasst doch die leute threads aufmachen wie sie wollen und flammed nicht gleich rum.....und ja ich weis das alles klein geschrieben und keine satzzeichen verwendet wurden -.-


was willst du uns damit jetzt sagen???
wir achten hier in dem faden alle nicht unbedingt auf rechtschreibung und wir spammen hier alle nur aber nur weil uns hier langweilig ist


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

hast du dich verirrt?^^


----------



## Outrager (13. August 2008)

... verdammt ... heute ist ja wirklich Mittwoch!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schade ist er schon fast wieder vorbei.


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

was vorbei?


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2008)

Natsu mittwoch ist bald vorbei


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

ne dauert noch 1 stunde und 9 min -.-


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2008)

deshalb das wörtchen FAST  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

bääääää wo sind den eigendlich alle hin -.-


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2008)

keine ahnung so ist das in letzter zeit immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (13. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> keine ahnung so ist das in letzter zeit immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jenny mausi bin doch schon wieder da lass dich doch nich hängen (wen de willst auch wärend der woche wieder per pm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
so re^^


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

wb


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2008)

juhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

jetzt weis ich warum es manchmal so lange dauert...^^


----------



## White-Frost (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jetzt weis ich warum es manchmal so lange dauert...^^


hä? was dauert wieso so lang


----------



## Lo1 (13. August 2008)

Was macht ihr hier eigentlich den ganzen Mittwoch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> hä? was dauert wieso so lang



du noob echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das geht dich nichts an war ja net an dich gerichtet tz

ne weil schreibe mit ihr auch PNs 

ach ja was wir machen WIR ARBEITEN^^


----------



## Lo1 (13. August 2008)

Aha,ihr arbeitet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2008)

arbeiten
@natsu
???


----------



## Moktheshock (13. August 2008)

Moin Leutz^^

tot auf die couch fall*

zeugs zum Kaffee trinken is in der tüte


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

hatte ich bis vor 2 tagen auch tz^^


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Moin Leutz^^
> 
> tot auf die couch fall*
> 
> zeugs zum Kaffee trinken is in der tüte



hallo na gibts dich auch noch


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2008)

natsu bei uns hier ist das ständig wenn viele leute auf das i net zugreifen
wie gesagt zu hause hab ich das gar nicht


----------



## Rofl die Kartoffel (13. August 2008)

omfg der thread hat über 850 seiten und ich war noch nie drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> arbeiten
> @natsu
> ???




ja ich arbeite so halb^^


mhm oke scheis internet sag den anderen sie dürfen in der zeit wo ich da bin nicht ins internen für private zwecke ...^^


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich glaub dann hab ich ärger


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

Rofl schrieb:


> omfg der thread hat über 850 seiten und ich war noch nie drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es gibt immer ein erstes mal

sie haben soeben den 2t grössten thread hier im forum gefunden gw^^


----------



## Rofl die Kartoffel (13. August 2008)

danke xD


----------



## Moktheshock (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hallo na gibts dich auch noch



jop ^^ war im urlaub^^


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

aha aha warum kommst erst jetzt on hättest schon seit 8 stunden hier antraben sollen


----------



## Moktheshock (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aha aha warum kommst erst jetzt on hättest schon seit 8 stunden hier antraben sollen



musste mich vom urlaub erholen^^ und mich mal wieder auf arbeit blicken lassen^^


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> musste mich vom urlaub erholen^^ und mich mal wieder auf arbeit blicken lassen^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

aha aha wauf de rarbeit kein internet?^^


----------



## Moktheshock (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aha aha wauf de rarbeit kein internet?^^



nö leider nicht, aber bald wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

ausredeeeeeeeee ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (13. August 2008)

sodeli das wars für mich heute

ich gehe nach hause ciao ciao schönen tag euch allen noch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (13. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sodeli das wars für mich heute
> 
> ich gehe nach hause ciao ciao schönen tag euch allen noch
> 
> ...



dir auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (13. August 2008)

hmm und was mach ich die letzten paar minuten noch?


----------



## Lo1 (13. August 2008)

Wieso letzten paar Minuten? 
Auf was wartest denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (14. August 2008)

Huhu, schöne grüße von der reha >.< hab nen wotlk betakey bekommen aber kann net zocköööööhn -.-

und wie gehts euch so? xD


----------



## Korgor (15. August 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> Huhu, schöne grüße von der reha >.< hab nen wotlk betakey bekommen aber kann net zocköööööhn -.-


Na dann, GZ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (15. August 2008)

so bin ich jetzt auch mal wieder aktiv... da der beta server mal wieder nur noch am laggen ist schreib ich hier was rein.....


----------



## Lo1 (15. August 2008)

Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Need Beta Key,aber ne ich lass mich lieber überraschen.


----------



## Maurolotschi (15. August 2008)

Lo1 schrieb:


> Hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/sign

Ich spiel lieber ein (wenigstens grösstenteils) fehlerfreies Lich King wenn's dann rauskommt. Bis dahin kann ich noch in Ruhe mein Schattenpriesterlein auf 70 bringen und die noch verbleibenden 63+heal bis zu meinem 2000+heal-Equip farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (15. August 2008)

Ihr wisst schon, dass heute Freitag ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo1 (15. August 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon, dass heute Freitag ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Achso? Naja ich hab Ferien,mich interessiert nicht welcher Tag heute ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (15. August 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon, dass heute Freitag ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Freitag? Wer/was ist das?
Ah, das ist doch der komische Schwarze bei Robinson Crusoe, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. August 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> Na dann, GZ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


danke und /shut up, du salz-auf-die-wunde-streuer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arikros (16. August 2008)

Es ist nicht Mittwoch und du hast gepostet, tz tz tz


----------



## Rofl die Kartoffel (16. August 2008)

LoL Schähm dich heut is nich Mittwoch xD


----------



## Arikros (16. August 2008)

Schäm du dich auch, wenn das noch einer macht wird das ein unendliches Spiel


----------



## dragon1 (19. August 2008)

heut ist nicht mitwoch und es will nicht gehen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
zuerst bleib ich bei erfolg stecken,dan login des servers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
nach 10 min gar nichts und dann ibleibt das spiel hangen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WTF?!


----------



## MihAmb (19. August 2008)

joa, schattenbrand hat mal wieder probleme ^^ ausgerechnet bei vashj server down... geile sache -.-

@dragon1: satzzeichen sind einzelgänger!


----------



## granbenismo (19. August 2008)

Rajaxx ist auch mal wieder down.....


----------



## Ronny2505 (19. August 2008)

Der abyssische Rat ist auch offline
hatten vielleicht keine lust bis nachts zu warten *g*


----------



## granbenismo (19. August 2008)

der server rajaxx wir sogar nicht mehr bei der serverauswahl angezeigt hoffe sie haben ihn geschlossen diesen ..... server


----------



## Ronny2505 (19. August 2008)

meiner ist auch weg aus der liste... denke mal fixer reboot der server dann sind die wieder da
es fehlen schon recht viele


----------



## Lambarene (19. August 2008)

Lustig ist nur, dass meine Frau weiter questen kann und ich den Server (beide Tirion)nicht im Login angezeigt bekomme. Kurz vorher war der Lag bei mir bei >5000ms. Das war nicht wirklich mehr feierlich.

Und mal wieder zeigt der Realmstatus bei Schneesturm keine Probleme.....


----------



## granbenismo (19. August 2008)

das beste daran ist aber im wow forum bestätigen mehrere leute das sie noch auf meinem server am spielen sind....


19/08 Realms nicht erreichbar
Realms, die Schattenbrand gehören sind derzeit aufgrund von technischen Schwierigkeiten nicht erreichbar. Wir arbeiten daran, diese Schwierigkeiten so schnell wie möglich zu beheben.

Sobald wir weitere Informationen haben, wann die betroffenen Realms wieder zur Verfügung stehen sollen, werden wir es euch umgehend mitteilen. Zuletzt aktualisiert um  21:45 MESZ.

Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis und möchten uns für entstandene Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen.



Quelle : http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/inde...ml?locale=de_de


----------



## MihAmb (19. August 2008)

wenn man wenigstens auf die blizz-hp kommen würde...



> The server encountered an internal error () that prevented it from fulfilling this request.


----------



## Ronny2505 (19. August 2008)

Also die HP geht.. komme drauf nur ist mein Server auch weg nur nicht der.. Sehe viele nun in der Liste die Offline da stehen..


War ja auch nur drauf nur habe ich ein Disconect bekommen da ich ping über weit und böse hatte


----------



## Ghuld0n (19. August 2008)

bekommt der TE eigentlich mal n preis (bz. sticky^^): immerhin @ seite 855 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thranduilo (19. August 2008)

is doch n sticky...


----------



## Fumacilla (19. August 2008)

wo ich das grad seh.... kann mir wer sagen ob nathrezim auch bei anderen lagprobleme macht alá 5000ms? hab manchma derbe laggs -.-


----------



## Oníshanu (20. August 2008)

Die Info wenn man sich einloggt sollte mehr Auskunft über die Server geben(Sonderarbeiten)


----------



## Two (20. August 2008)

eine empfehlung an alle die warten das die server wieder richtig gehen:
1.Pennen gehen morgen mittag wieder dran gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2.Anderes spiel spielen
3.Bilzzard dauernt anrufen
4.Weinen
und das beste zu schluss
5.Hier spamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkowar (20. August 2008)

OMG kann mich einloggen vieleicht gehts bei euch hier sind meine Account daten : ................................................... aja is mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldonir (20. August 2008)

Mittwoch? Da war doch was oder? ahja Schlafen, Duschen, Klo, Müll rausbringen, Essen ranschaffen für 1 woche. ich glaub vergessen hab ich nichts.


----------



## Shadowmelter (20. August 2008)

weiß jemand warum heute ( 20.8.2008 ) die Server extra um 3 Uhr runterfahren und nicht wie sonst um 5 ? Kommt heute irgendwas live ?


----------



## Wray (20. August 2008)

eigentlich ist es immer um 3-.-


----------



## Immanis (20. August 2008)

Wray schrieb:


> eigentlich ist es immer um 3-.-



Ne stimmt nicht ganz, aber zu dem Vorposter der Fragt! Kannst Du lesen??? Jetzt ma ohne Schei.ss, wenn Du Dich einloggen willst steht doch auch immer ne Info, und da steht warum und wieso manche Server früher Down gehn!

Immer diese Fragen anstatt vorher zu schauen: "WER LESEN KANN, IST KLAR IM VORTEIL", bitte Versuch Dich mal einzuloggen, und genau in dem Fenster wo Du Deine Daten eingibst ist links ein kl. Kasten da steht alles drin, musste nur Augen auf machen.


----------



## Fumacilla (20. August 2008)

Neeeeien... ich kann nimmer spielen... OMG! ach ne ich soll ja arbeiten... *winke liebe serverdowngemeinde... btw: tolles wort..nicht? =)


----------



## Shadowmelter (20. August 2008)

@ Imannis    der anscheinend mehr lesen kann als überhaupt dort steht.

wenn ich nun wie in deiner Anleitung beschrieben steht mein WoW starte ergibt sich mir folgendes Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SUPER. Tolle wurscht hauptsache Prinz Rotz konnte mal wieder maulen.

Also was sehen wir ? Serverdown wie immer von 5-11 Uhr und ettliche Server wegen verlängerter Wartungsarbeiten heute ab 3 Uhr. 



ABER WARUM ? WARUM HEUTE FRÜHER ? WAS WIRD HEUTE GEÄNDERT ? 

Es muss doch irgendeinen Grund geben warum die Server heute früher vom Netz gingen als sonst. 
Wenn du keine Antwort darauf weißt, was offensichtlich ist, halt doch einfach die Fresse.


Hab dich lieb - kiss my ass


mfg shadow


----------



## High-Ender (20. August 2008)

sinnlos


----------



## GerriG (20. August 2008)

Wenn ich von der Arbeit komme sind se schon wieder online ^.^


----------



## Immanis (20. August 2008)

Shadowmelter schrieb:


> @ Imannis    der anscheinend mehr lesen kann als überhaupt dort steht.
> 
> wenn ich nun wie in deiner Anleitung beschrieben steht mein WoW starte ergibt sich mir folgendes Bild
> 
> ...




Deine frage im ersten post war: "Weiß jemand warum Heute (20.8.2008) die Server extra um 3 Uhr runterfahren und nicht wie sonst um 5? Kommt heute irgendwas live?

Und irgendwie ist mein Flame mal sozusagen berechtigt denn Du hast die Antwort in deinem Screen: "Einige Realm's werden erweiterten Wartungsarbeiten unterzogen" Das ist jetzt schon seit fast 4 Jahren so bzw. kommt das seit fast 4 Jahren hin und wieder mal vor dass das bei einigen Realm's so ist, ich müsste jetzt in einigen Realmforen nachschauen um dir ne genaue Antwort geben zu können was ich auch gleich tun werde. Aber was soll's?
Wahrscheinlich liegts irgendwie an den Problemen der letzten Woche was einige Realm's bzw. Pool's hatten, aber wie gesagt ich schau Dir ma nach und Poste ma den Link, bis dahin HF 


P.S.: Das nächste mal BITTE in einer anderen Ausdrucksweise und Wortwahl weil ich hab sollche auch nicht erwähnt/Benutzt und wenn Du schon etwas Müde bist geh Schlafen oder Drück Dich anders aus!

MfG


----------



## Amokee (20. August 2008)

Guten Morgen !

Manchmal ist es schon arm, dass auf die einfache und überwiegend gut gemeinten Hinweise auf den Text im Einlogg-Bild, so extrem reagiert wird.

Ja, es gibt wie immer Mittwochs Wartungsarbeiten - Ja, manche Realms sind hat mal länger offline - manche Realms halt off solange wie immer. 

Meine lieben Freunde: UM 11 Uhr ist wieder alles toll - der Himmel blau (außer es schifft wieder in Theramor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) ... und ihr könnt wieder mit euren Pixel-Helden durch die Pixelwelt streifen und kämpfen. Die Zeit bis dahin überbrückt Ihr mit Schlaf - also das ist das mit Augen zu und so ...

Ebenfalls mit herzlichen Grüßen


----------



## Mab773 (20. August 2008)

Ich denke mal, dass auf den Servern der Hotfix wegen dem RaF-Rotz (RaF = Recruit a Friend = Werbt einen Freund) aufgespielt wird. Man konnte, wenn man sich nen Trial-Acc erstellt hat, 3-fache EP bekommen, wenn ein Level 1er in der Nähe war. AUCH durch Quests.
Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob die das jetzt fixen. Auf den US-Servern war das nicht mehr mit Quests so, glaube ich


----------



## J-Roc (20. August 2008)

"OMFG ich komm nich mehr rein, sind alle meine chars gelöscht?????
ich bin doch hunter, muss doch alle items abgreifen die das spiel zu bieten hat,sind schließlich alles HUNTERITEMS!! fuck blizzard! continue flame......"

kann nich ma jemand den thread hier closen und/oder löschen? langsam nervts von dienstag bis donnerstag den müll hier immer wieder lesen zu müssen


----------



## LaLeX (20. August 2008)

> "OMFG ich komm nich mehr rein, sind alle meine chars gelöscht?????
> ich bin doch hunter, muss doch alle items abgreifen die das spiel zu bieten hat,sind schließlich alles HUNTERITEMS!! fuck blizzard! continue flame......"
> 
> kann nich ma jemand den thread hier closen und/oder löschen? langsam nervts von dienstag bis donnerstag den müll hier immer wieder lesen zu müssen




Ach ich finds eigentlich ganz lustig...
und lieber sollen die diesen thread vollspammen, flamen etc, also das alle 3 minuten nen neuer geöffnet wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps.: mir scheint du hast etwas gegen hunter o.O bzw. du setzt die, die wirklich so sind mit dem rest gleich.... .__.'

[thinking true = on]
Gibt es solche leute nicht in jeder klasse?! ~.~
und jetzt bitte keine diskussions runde starten in wiefern hunteritems und so weiter und sofort...
[thinking true = off]


----------



## J-Roc (20. August 2008)

LaLeX schrieb:


> Ach ich finds eigentlich ganz lustig...
> und lieber sollen die diesen thread vollspammen, flamen etc, also das alle 3 minuten nen neuer geöffnet wird
> 
> 
> ...



ja klar, hast schon recht. aber hunter-witze kommen immer gut   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (find ich zumindest)


----------



## stamira (20. August 2008)

wieder mal ist es soweit und gut im handelchannel können sie nicht mehr spammen nun muss das forum herhalten *lacht*


----------



## Mab773 (20. August 2008)

hehe - genau... najoa, bevor da wieder die flame-kiddies anfangen im handelschannel zu flamen isset besser wenn man das forum zumüllt *duck und weg*


----------



## Mab773 (20. August 2008)

wem langweilig ist:
http://www.facepalm.org/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZCIw_9kEk0
xD


----------



## Moktheshock (20. August 2008)

Moin *Warmer Kaffee auspack*


----------



## Deathrow88 (20. August 2008)

Wie server down??? oO

;P;P;P;P


----------



## Jipsy (20. August 2008)

Jemand da der mich für 400g auf Frostwolf gleich durch kara ziehen kann mit seiner gilde oder whatever ? xD /schurke / ernstmein


----------



## Shaxul (20. August 2008)

ich meld mich mich auch mal anwesend - HdRO Server sind on btw : P


----------



## Seracta (20. August 2008)

Moin moin ... ich sag euch erst mal eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich geh etz pennen ;P 

Bin fix und alle nach der Arbeit und da kommt mir des mittwöchlich "Server down" sehr gelegen! Schlaft schön meine Schäfchen


----------



## Sonsbecker (20. August 2008)

hmm. bei mir auf der realm-pool-liste werde alle server mit ON angezeigt


----------



## CharlySteven (20. August 2008)

nurnoch 3,5stunden. und das rumgegipme geht weiter :>


----------



## SOS5 (20. August 2008)

Muss wirklich jede Woche ein idiotisches Thread geöffnet werden, wenn Leute mal das an der Seite lesen würden wäre doch alles toll [lesen hilft -.-] Also warum braucht man sowas?


----------



## Flavia_Nina (20. August 2008)

Guten Morgen :-)

war Schattenbrand denn noch mal on gestern oder ist der Realmpool gleich offline geblieben - zu sagen wir mal - ausplanmäßigen erweiterten Wartungsarbeiten? 

*Brötchen und Marmelade in die Runde werf*


----------



## Huutch (20. August 2008)

moooorgääääääään! 

Jemand Kekse, Semmel, Kaffee? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

also was ich hier lese sry ist nicht mehr normal habt ihr was gegen diesen thread dan geht weg ignoriert ihn es gibt genug leute die diesen thread mögen und auf der erste seite steht genug für die leute die gleich einen thread mit "aaa ich kann mich nicht einlogen" machen. Wen euch der thread nicht gefällt lasst ihn in ruhe -.-

So an die die den Thread mögen mal einen leckeren kuchen bereitstell und gaanz viel kaffee und Kakao

bon apetit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also was ich hier lese sry ist nicht mehr normal habt ihr was gegen diesen thread dan geht weg ignoriert ihn es gibt genug leute die diesen thread mögen und auf der erste seite steht genug für die leute die gleich einen thread mit "aaa ich kann mich nicht einlogen" machen. Wen euch der thread nicht gefällt lasst ihn in ruhe -.-
> 
> So an die die den Thread mögen mal einen leckeren kuchen bereitstell und gaanz viel kaffee und Kakao
> 
> ...



wäääh..kuchen zum frühstück.. hat wer ne bretzel? :>


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

*bretzel für wolke hinleg*

und

*wolke festbindet damit sie net wieder weg geht*

sodeli das hätten wir dan mal^^


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

ooh, jetzt kann ich nicht mehr weg :/

...frechheit^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

ey lass mich hier net alleine^^

muss doch irgendwie den tag rumkriegen also bleibst du hier^^


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

jawohl Mr. Pinguin Oberhaupt, Sir...

erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (20. August 2008)

ja auf arbeit wieder inet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

^^

na wie gehts dir den?^^

gz mokte na hoffe schreisbt heute uach leisig^^


----------



## Sonsbecker (20. August 2008)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

(____________________________________)²

croissants, brezen und kaffee für alle - auch wenn alle server auf grün stehen.

guten hunger


----------



## Huutch (20. August 2008)

Ich bin ja auch noch da oder zähle ich nicht????  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

@Huttch sry kenn dich ja net bist halt heir kein spammposter^^

naja welcome an die 2^^

juhu essen essen ^^


----------



## shadowwoman (20. August 2008)

schönen mittwoch morgen! 

kaffee und nutellabrötchen in die runde stell!

*SELBSTBEDIENUNG* wie immer^^


----------



## Huutch (20. August 2008)

was noch nicht ist kann ja noch werden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Essen? Essen????


----------



## Seeotter (20. August 2008)

Morgen Coffee Time^^

wie geht's denn so?


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

guten morgen schattenfrau^^

na wie gehts dir ?^^

heute wieder einkaufen?^^


----------



## Moktheshock (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> na wie gehts dir den?^^
> 
> gz mokte na hoffe schreisbt heute uach leisig^^



^^ geb mir mühe^^


----------



## arkono (20. August 2008)

Hallo, leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,


----------



## shadowwoman (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> guten morgen schattenfrau^^
> 
> na wie gehts dir ?^^
> 
> heute wieder einkaufen?^^


ja eh gut... einkaufen ja aber erst später. und zahlen muss ich heute auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

ey warum gehst immer mittwochs einkaufen -.-

geh donnerstags^^

ja dan gogo mokte^^

und welcome an die neuen naja meistens so 1 beitrag poster^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (20. August 2008)

bin auch (mal wieder) da... und wieder wech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (20. August 2008)

nene mittwoch is doch der beste tag zum einkaufen wenn die server down sind^^

so muss jetz wieder! zwerg schreit nach frühstück

bb


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

heist das in deutshcland nicht Baden-Baden?^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (20. August 2008)

puh schon wieder mittwoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

moin allerseits und guten hunger an alle die jetzt ihre bretzel verspeisen und kaffee schlürfen während ich im büro sitzen und arbeiten muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (20. August 2008)

so erstmal schön für alle belegte brötchen auspack.

Und geht bei euch die Welt auch unter ala es regnet in sturzbächen^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

ehm ne bei uns hat es nu rgestern bischen fest geregnet^^

jetzt grad ist es bewölkt da ganz weit hinten sogar bischen wlkenfreier himmel wird aber grad von wolken attackiert^^


----------



## CharlySteven (20. August 2008)

bohr man noch 2,5 stunden xD naja da geh ich doch erstmal in ruhe baden :>


----------



## arkono (20. August 2008)

Es regnet und hört nimmer auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ehm ne bei uns hat es nu rgestern bischen fest geregnet^^
> 
> jetzt grad ist es bewölkt da ganz weit hinten sogar bischen wlkenfreier himmel wird aber grad von wolken attackiert^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin heut früh aufem weg zum auto fast ersoffen^^ und dann auf arbeit keinen parkplatz gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

ich hab mein auto 2 meter vor der haustür geparkt gestern^^ weil es geregnet hat und ich meinen lapt noch ins haus bringen musste^^


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich hab mein auto 2 meter vor der haustür geparkt gestern^^ weil es geregnet hat und ich meinen lapt noch ins haus bringen musste^^



uuh..ein ganz feiner herr   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arkono (20. August 2008)

lol ^^


----------



## Moktheshock (20. August 2008)

Aber hey wenn da so weiter geht spar ich mir das wasser zum duschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.A. (20. August 2008)

Guten Moooooooooooooorgääääähn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gehts euch auch allen gut?
Alle schön geschlafen?

Na das freut mich ja dann xD


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> uuh..ein ganz feiner herr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja was sollte ich den sonst machen meinen armen lap nass werden lassen?^^

@ vorposter hab zu wenig gepennt und gut gehts mir auch ent so


----------



## Moktheshock (20. August 2008)

schlafen wäre jetzt nice^^


----------



## arkono (20. August 2008)

naja es geht , nicht besonders aber es geht


----------



## Maurolotschi (20. August 2008)

Regen? was ist das?
bin nur gestern nach dem training so richtig schön nass geworden... naja das kommt davon,wenn man so altmodisch ist und mit dem Fahrrad statt dem auto unterwegs ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

naja hättest noch sachen zum duschen mitgenommen wäre es ja kein problem gewesen^^


----------



## Moktheshock (20. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Regen? was ist das?
> bin nur gestern nach dem training so richtig schön nass geworden... naja das kommt davon,wenn man so altmodisch ist und mit dem Fahrrad statt dem auto unterwegs ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^ ja Fahrrad das kenn ich noch asus der schulzeit^^ jeden morgen ob sommer oder winter der kleine mok is mim fahrrad in die schule gefahren! (nur weil er zu geizig war die 2 euro fürn bus auszugeben)


----------



## S.A. (20. August 2008)

Hmmm.... nicht schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr hört euch alle so.. Lustlos an..

Soll ich euch ein bissi witzig stimmen?
Also, ich versuchs *g*

>>> Geht ne Schnecke um die Ecke, is se weg<<<  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
>>>Kämpfen 2 Tote ums überleben<<< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

....bessere hab ich leider nit auf Lager >.<


----------



## Yasei (20. August 2008)

Morgen.

Schon wieder Mittwoch... und so mieses Wetter draussen. Hoffentlich ist mir zumindest die Kaffeemaschine freundlich gesonnen.


----------



## Caveman1979 (20. August 2008)

Morgen lieber Com.

Gähn Kaffee abstell und Sand aus den Augen wisch


Was geht ab Leute?


----------



## arkono (20. August 2008)

moin moin  yasei , ja heute ist das wetter net so angenehm ;( .


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

ich hoffe sie spritzt dir den kaffe voll auf deine kleider ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also das wetter findich in ordnung


----------



## Cervante (20. August 2008)

Schönen Guten Morgen Leute
Man merkt es ist wieder Mittwoch das einzige was läuft, sind die Nasen der Programmierer von Blizzard...


----------



## Moktheshock (20. August 2008)

Naja sind wir alle froh das wir wenigstens net im freien arbeiten müssen :-)


----------



## arkono (20. August 2008)

jo^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

gebt mir nen wasserdichten laptop und ich gehe raus^^


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> gebt mir nen wasserdichten laptop und ich gehe raus^^



aber ohne regenjacke und so^^


----------



## Moktheshock (20. August 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> aber ohne regenjacke und so^^



ja seine gesundheit is ihm egal, nur sein laptop nicht^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

es ist ja gar nicht kalt wir haben ja so um die 20-24 grad

wolke kannst mir ja gesellschaft leisten^^

hab dich ja immernoch festgebunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seeotter (20. August 2008)

Hallo CH!

In BL regnet es noch nicht^^


----------



## Moktheshock (20. August 2008)

mit gehangen mit gefangen :-)


----------



## Zoliya (20. August 2008)

Huch, Coldarra ist Online *freu*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arkono (20. August 2008)

Bei uns hat der Regen aufgehört grins"


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

pff..hättest du wohl gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

ist coldorra ein unbekannter server

hoi Bl also bi eus regnets scho nonig (Aargau) nur bewölcht halt^^


----------



## Moktheshock (20. August 2008)

arkono schrieb:


> Bei uns hat der Regen aufgehört grins"



kein ende in sicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> pff..hättest du wohl gerne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mal überlegen^^

ja hätt ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> kein ende in sicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ach komm regen ist doch cool

deutschland überfluten tralala^^


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

und wenn ich "nein" sag?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arkono (20. August 2008)

Falls ihr was lustiges sehen wollt ^^ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkCNJRfSZBU 

an die die leeroy jenkins nit kennen^^


----------



## Seeotter (20. August 2008)

^^

isch aber zu kalt: 18°C usse

ich bleib in der warmen stube... und kaffee trinken

schlurf


----------



## Caveman1979 (20. August 2008)

Mh ist bei uns zwar bewölkt aber schon schönes wetter in aussicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Alpen)

Die Dauerhitze ist nerviger finde ich liebr mal ein zwei tage regen!


----------



## Moktheshock (20. August 2008)

arkono schrieb:


> Falls ihr was lustiges sehen wollt ^^
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkCNJRfSZBU
> 
> an die die leeroy jenkins nit kennen^^



^^ letzte woche hab ich jemand kennen gelernt der besser als leroy is^^ t5 priester der es gepackt hat ganz zul aman zu pullen^^(und als einziger überlebt hat)


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> und wenn ich "nein" sag?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




gibts nicht^^


----------



## Moktheshock (20. August 2008)

traeller* nein so geht das nicht, ich seh dich nicht , nichts überredet mich ^^ 

sorry musste sein^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

wer hat dir eigendlich erlaubt dich hier einzumischen du böser untertan pingu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


wen nicht aufpass werf ich dich den roben zum frass vor^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Seeotter schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> isch aber zu kalt: 18°C usse
> 
> ...




werd scho no wärmer


----------



## Moktheshock (20. August 2008)

^^ wenn die aber aufen geschmack von zartem pingu fleisch kommen hast du ein problem :-)


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> ^^ wenn die aber aufen geschmack von zartem pingu fleisch kommen hast du ein problem :-)




die essen doch sowieso Pingus also gewisse roben


----------



## Moktheshock (20. August 2008)

:-) ja stimmt auch wieder


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

stell dir einfach das hier vor




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich würde zittern wen ich dich wäre^^

das ding sie aus wie Jurob so ein pokemon^^


----------



## Moktheshock (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> stell dir einfach das hier vor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bin berserker hab keine angst^^ ich kann nur rennen^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

oke^^

wolke???


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

ja?^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

schreiben schreiben schreiben hop hop^^

omg blauer himmel da oben cool es wird heller^^

sicher bald sonne da^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> werd scho no wärmer


hoffet mer's doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also bi üs in Wil hebet's au no momentan... bi mitem T-shirt und velo unterwegs, hoffentlich chunt's nöd wieder go schiffä 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (20. August 2008)

Mh ich muss mal was gestehn ich habe viel spaß mit den Pinguspielen vor allem das weitschießen welche davon seid ihr?


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

wieso cool..wie war das mit regen ist doch toll und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich lese was ihr so "schönes" schreibt, reicht das nich?^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

<--- bin der der den jeti wegschiest (neuste version muahahaha)


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> wieso cool..wie war das mit regen ist doch toll und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ne musst auch schreiben^^

naja cool weil hr regen hast udn bei euch regnets und bei mir net muahahahahaha^^

mokte lass uns über wolke lässtern auf wen wir si enet kennen ^^ 
wne langweilig was anders ...^^


----------



## Moktheshock (20. August 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Mh ich muss mal was gestehn ich habe viel spaß mit den Pinguspielen vor allem das weitschießen welche davon seid ihr?


wir sind die, die rache nehmen^^


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

und ich bin die, die den natsumee wegschießt.. allerneuste version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (20. August 2008)

Ihr seid so Putzig hier da werde ich euch nicht mehr so weit schmeißen!

So einen Teller Mit Kuchen in die Mitte stell!
Und etwas Pingufutter verteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

entschuldige, ich wusste nicht dass es dich so hart trifft.. ( ups zweideutig wegen des wegschießens^^)


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Ihr seid so Putzig hier da werde ich euch nicht mehr so weit schmeißen!
> 
> So einen Teller Mit Kuchen in die Mitte stell!
> Und etwas Pingufutter verteilen
> ...



das ist mal ein netter kerl :>

ne natsu


----------



## Hippelbein (20. August 2008)

Einen schönen guten Morgen wünsche ich ,auch wenn  das Wetter net so schön ist .Ich sitze hier mit Licht an ,da es kein fitzel Licht durch die Wolken kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

wuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*geht in die mitte und frisst sich voll und rollt weiter *


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

rollen?

natsu ist wohl ein dicker pingu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> das ist mal ein netter kerl :>
> 
> ne natsu




ne der hat mich grad voll fett gemacht

hallo neuer noja hie rist es held bald sonne da


----------



## yilmo (20. August 2008)

moooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin


----------



## Seeotter (20. August 2008)

bi zurück

ob seeotter pinguine essen.... neh lieber muscheln und seeigel.... lecker.

Habt ihr schon den trailer von madagascar 2 gsehn? cool


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> rollen?
> 
> natsu ist wohl ein dicker pingu
> 
> ...



naja eigendlich net^^

ach ja wolke von dir fehlt noch ein foto heir *hust*


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Seeotter schrieb:


> bi zurück
> 
> ob seeotter pinguine essen.... neh lieber muscheln und seeigel.... lecker.
> 
> Habt ihr schon den trailer von madagascar 2 gsehn? cool



echt gits en 2te teiL?

geiloo


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

yilmo schrieb:


> moooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin



morgen


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

vergiss es^^


----------



## Moktheshock (20. August 2008)

so ich tuh nun mal bissel so auf arbeit als würd ich was arbeiten^^ bis dene^^


----------



## Souljy (20. August 2008)

hmm irwie is gammel


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> so ich tuh nun mal bissel so auf arbeit als würd ich was arbeiten^^ bis dene^^



wtf schreiben udn arbeiten kannst das net?

naja dan schick mir eins per pn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kirgest auch eins von mir ist zwar älter aber egal^^

wer ist das eigendlich bei dir im my buffed?


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

weiß nicht, ist doch nur gemalt^^


----------



## Hippelbein (20. August 2008)

@ Natsumeè .Ähm Neue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Gewachsen ist mir noch nix zwischen den Beinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich lese dieses Thema schon seit einem Jahr jeden Mittwoch und hab schon viele Tränen gelacht über das was hier manchmal steht ,habs aber nie geschafft mich an zu melden bis jetzt.


----------



## Seeotter (20. August 2008)

jo

www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uCa8siHA1c&feature=related

^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (20. August 2008)

Seeotter schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon den trailer von madagascar 2 gsehn? cool


omg, das kann ja nicht gut gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den trailer hab ich auch gesehen
die pinguin airline, hihi
"Hier spricht der Kapitän. Ich habe eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht. Die gute Nachricht: Wir werden gleich landen. (alle Pasagiere freuen sich) Die schlechte Nachricht: Es wird eine Bruchlandung!" *Angst*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yilmo (20. August 2008)

Letzter Tag der Ferien........... :X:X::X:X:X:X:X:X:


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Hippelbein schrieb:


> @ Natsumeè .Ähm Neue
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



entschludigt wusst ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber schön das noch zeit gefunden hast zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




na toll wen du ja wirklich alles gelesen hast ehm mist^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> weiß nicht, ist doch nur gemalt^^



irgendwas musst du da doch gemalt haben^^


----------



## Caveman1979 (20. August 2008)

He he!

Denken die Pingus ich habe das Futter umsonst verteilt!

Esst nur meine süßen,esst und werdet schön Dick und Rund(bei diesem gespräch verstecke ich das Beil hinter meinem Rücken)

Ihr süßen kleinen runden putzigen kerle kommt und folgt mir in einen schönen vollklimat. Raum.(das schild an der Türe ist alt(Schlachthof) das hat keinerlei bedeutung


Braucht ihr sonst noch was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

ich mag klimaanlage nicht sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> He he!
> 
> Denken die Pingus ich habe das Futter umsonst verteilt!
> 
> ...



puh..er redet von kerlen.. hrhr.. i will survive


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

lol

beweise *hust*


----------



## Moktheshock (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wtf schreiben udn arbeiten kannst das net?



^^ ne kommt bissel komisch wenn man nen kunden beraten soll und naja mit denn augen in meinem lieblings fred klebt^^


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

zwar hartnäckig, aber es bringt dir nichts^^


----------



## Hippelbein (20. August 2008)

Hehe .Mus ja sein ,was soll man denn sonst machen solange der Server down ist? Also  ich fands meist immer lustig und eigendlich ist das der highlight an einem Mittwoch morgen nach dem Stress der Arbeit und generve meiner Chefin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich mag klimaanlage nicht sry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mh einer der sich wieder von der masse abhebt!

Komm für dich habe ich hier(hinter der Türe was) auf Türe steht zum Zuchtbetrieb

Oder auch kurz Pingurammelkammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Mh einer der sich wieder von der masse abhebt!
> 
> Komm für dich habe ich hier(hinter der Türe was) auf Türe steht zum Zuchtbetrieb
> 
> ...




NEEEEEEEIN

lass ihn da nicht rein!!! Bitte


----------



## Hippelbein (20. August 2008)

loool


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Hippelbein schrieb:


> Hehe .Mus ja sein ,was soll man denn sonst machen solange der Server down ist? Also  ich fands meist immer lustig und eigendlich ist das der highlight an einem Mittwoch morgen nach dem Stress der Arbeit und generve meiner Chefin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mhm das find ich doof das du nur heir bsit wen die server down sind^^

also wir sind ja so meistens bis 16.00 hier


@ wolke naja so bin ich nunmal^^

@cave nö da will ich nicht hinhein ich als pingu mag die freiheit und gebäude liegen mir sowieso nicht so ich bleibe lieber mit wolke und mahc irgendwas gescheiteres.... 
oder ne was darf ich da machen?^^


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm das find ich doof das du nur heir bsit wen die server down sind^^
> 
> also wir sind ja so meistens bis 16.00 hier
> 
> ...



mmh..mit wolke..was gescheites.. das passt nun wirklich nicht zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEIN
> 
> lass ihn da nicht rein!!! Bitte




....


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> mmh..mit wolke..was gescheites.. das passt nun wirklich nicht zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



warum kann man mit dir nichts gescheites machen?...


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

doch schon, aber du wärst ja dabei oder, dann nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hippelbein (20. August 2008)

Wäre ja gerne länger hier ,aber ich hab leider nur 4 std bis zur nexten Arbeit .Mehr ist leider net drinne .Ansonsten wäre ich bestimmt länger da .


----------



## Caveman1979 (20. August 2008)

Euch erwartet nur gutes bei mir!

Die hier waren schon da und sieh sie dir an wie glücklich sie sind!

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/26976/Pinguin_..._2006er_Version


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

ach cave..der natsu läuft doch eh immer so rum.. ^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Hippelbein schrieb:


> Wäre ja gerne länger hier ,aber ich hab leider nur 4 std bis zur nexten Arbeit .Mehr ist leider net drinne .Ansonsten wäre ich bestimmt länger da .



aso schade

@ wolke -.-

@ cave ne keine lust danke


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

nagut nagut.. ich höre jetzt auf dich zu ärgern natsu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> ach cave..der natsu läuft doch eh immer so rum.. ^^



-.-

*wolke pack und in einen kerker schmeiss*


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

ich als armer kleiner Pingu wo immer lieb ist werd von allen geärgert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (20. August 2008)

So werde auch mal ein wenig was tun(Käfige vorbereiten und kochbuch lesen) bis späder ihr süßen Kleinen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

*im kerker sitz und schmoll*


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

foto oder du bleibst da drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> So werde auch mal ein wenig was tun(Käfige vorbereiten und kochbuch lesen) bis späder ihr süßen Kleinen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



shcöne zeit dir noch

möge dich ein blitz treffen und dich in asche verwandeln


----------



## Xelyna (20. August 2008)

Gute morgen? Naa? 
Erweiterte Serverarbeiten? ^-^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

hallo xely na schön dich mal wieder hier zu sehen bleibst heute hier oder gehst wieder ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

ich bleibe im kerker!^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

du spielst auch horde man man man

schade nicht auf Terrordar


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

ja mein freund spielt horde, deswegen hab ich da angefangen und ich bleib auch dabei^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du spielst auch horde man man man
> 
> schade nicht auf Terrordar


was gegen horde? hm? hä? wötsch en fuscht i din gsicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hallo xely na schön dich mal wieder hier zu sehen bleibst heute hier oder gehst wieder ??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ma kucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (20. August 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> ja mein freund spielt horde, deswegen hab ich da angefangen und ich bleib auch dabei^^


Gogo Wolke, lass dich nicht unterkriegen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> shcöne zeit dir noch
> 
> möge dich ein blitz treffen und dich in asche verwandeln




Du weißt doch ganz genau was aus der Asche entsteht!


----------



## Xelyna (20. August 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Du weißt doch ganz genau was aus der Asche entsteht!


Schlamm?


----------



## Maurolotschi (20. August 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Du weißt doch ganz genau was aus der Asche entsteht!


mein flugmount --> Need auf A'dals Asche!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

sag doch vorher das du nen freund hast tz

naja mag horde net so komische quest gebiete und so^^

ja chum uf terrordar und ich hmach din taure so öpis vo platt chunshc sicher net isch klar gsie angschthas echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was bisch du eigendlich?^^ feral? mit heal stats und spell dmg stats?^^


----------



## Hippelbein (20. August 2008)

@ natsumeè  
Ähm auch hier scheint wie auf meinem Server die Horde in der überzahl zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aua die tum mir immer weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

juhu eine allianzlerin jipiiii^^

auf terrordar 70% horde muahaha i'm lovin it^^

auf welchem server spielst?

krieger auspack und sich vor Hippelbein stell


----------



## Maurolotschi (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sag doch vorher das du nen freund hast tz
> 
> naja mag horde net so komische quest gebiete und so^^
> 
> ...


mich fertig machä? sorry aber do muesch früener ufstoh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was wött denn en chlinä healpriest machä gegä en krassä Feral-Druid? ich würd dich au mit mim healequip no fertig machä (1937+heal unbuffed) *ätsch*


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> mich fertig machä? sorry aber do muesch früener ufstoh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ha das isch atrappe bin suscht immer diszi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und han no en ms chrieger de het aber gäg din feral eh kei chance glaubs^^

also uf avvatar hani healskillig mit pvp sache ah drum nume so wenig plus heal^^


----------



## Hippelbein (20. August 2008)

Auf taerar und mit 82% Horde .Mächtig viel aua als Ally^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

switch auf terrordar *hust* da wird geholfen *hust*...^^

Taerar leider nicht mein realmpool


----------



## Maurolotschi (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was bisch du eigendlich?^^ feral? mit heal stats und spell dmg stats?^^


momentan bini feral 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich skill im schnitt 2-3x pro wuchä um, je noch dem was d'gildä für ihri kara-/ZA-runs brucht^^


----------



## Hippelbein (20. August 2008)

Am meisten hassen sie mich wenn ich mit meinem 70 ger  Zwergenjägerin unterwegs bin


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

hey bisch usem gliche realmpool

muahaha vllt gsämer eus mol ide bgs muahaha ich mach dich platt^^


----------



## Xelyna (20. August 2008)

Wuhu mein Priesterchen kommt auch schon knapp auf ~1.9k + heal =)


----------



## Art-Blast (20. August 2008)

wo kann ich die % zahlen für meinen server finden ?


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Hippelbein schrieb:


> Am meisten hassen sie mich wenn ich mit meinem 70 ger  Zwergenjägerin unterwegs bin



naja wärst nen gnome jägerin dan wärs am schlimsten ja ich weis gibts net^^


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

na woher soll ich wissen ob es für dich denn von bedeutung ist, dass ich einen freund hab^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Art-Blast schrieb:


> wo kann ich die % zahlen für meinen server finden ?



keien ahnung mehr wie die seite heist und keine zeit zum suchen sry...^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ha das isch atrappe bin suscht immer diszi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hm okey diszi nervt chli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ms chriegerli? zum z'morgä doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 isch immer geil wenn so deppä meinet, mich uf Quel'Danas bim dailies machä störä z'müässä^^ grifet mich ah, und denn merket's dass ich im DD-Equip als bär glich no 15k hp ha und nöd so viel dmg kassierä wiä's ghofft hend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> na woher soll ich wissen ob es für dich denn von bedeutung ist, dass ich einen freund hab^^



keine ahnung aber so kann ich meine gespräche ändern -.-


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

armer natsumee, ich entschuldige mich vielmals dafür...nun weißt es ja^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> hm okey diszi nervt chli
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also mitem chrieger griefi GAAAAAAAR nüt ah will 1vs1 chasch vergässe usert gege hexer hesh ceventuel e chance mit diszi werd ich meischtens agriffe 1vs1 sterbet die den immer

am mäntig het mich en 70er mage und en 68 jäger agriffe ich bi 60% lebe und mana naja schild geh (skiltl) de mage het sich den grad mol selber 2k dmg gmacht muahahaha^^ und han die beide no umgaue


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> armer natsumee, ich entschuldige mich vielmals dafür...nun weißt es ja^^




also meinte meine art mit dir zu reden halt^^


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

na das ist mir schon klar, ich bin ja nicht auf´n kopf gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hippelbein (20. August 2008)

Wenn es einen Gnomjäger gegeben hätte hätte ich den genommen wäre meinher rl größe mehr entsprechend^^


----------



## Xelyna (20. August 2008)

*ignoriert und schmollend von dannen zieh*


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *ignoriert und schmollend von dannen zieh*



du wurdest doch gar net ignoriert??

einer hat dir ja geantwortet -.-


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Hippelbein schrieb:


> Wenn es einen Gnomjäger gegeben hätte hätte ich den genommen wäre meinher rl größe mehr entsprechend^^



naja wächst sicher noch^^ wie gross/klein bsit den?^^


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *ignoriert und schmollend von dannen zieh*



bleib doch noch ein wenig, dann ist natsu nicht so einsam wenn ich gleich gehe^^


----------



## Seeotter (20. August 2008)

also ich würde gerne ein goblin oder dunkelzwerg spielä ^^

weiss gibst ned abel vielleicht im neuen WOW add-on : the return of the lichy king


----------



## Hippelbein (20. August 2008)

Ich bin nur  1,53 klein .Werde gerne mal bei klassenfahrt touris von Grundschulen in die Reihe geschoben ist schon mal passiert


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

oh man


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Hippelbein schrieb:


> Ich bin nur  1,53 klein .Werde gerne mal bei klassenfahrt touris von Grundschulen in die Reihe geschoben ist schon mal passiert



mhm und wie alt?


----------



## Hippelbein (20. August 2008)

Wachsen ist leider in meinem alter net mehr drinne ,auch regen hilft net mehr wie bei Blumen ^^


----------



## mumba (20. August 2008)

Boar neeeee, ich kann mich nich einloggen, alte Scheiße...

Ist heute Mittwoch? Sind die Server down?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hippelbein (20. August 2008)

Übernexten Monat leider 39 Jahre alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

naja so schlimm ist ds ja net das man klein ist


----------



## Maurolotschi (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also mitem chrieger griefi GAAAAAAAR nüt ah will 1vs1 chasch vergässe usert gege hexer hesh ceventuel e chance mit diszi werd ich meischtens agriffe 1vs1 sterbet die den immer
> 
> am mäntig het mich en 70er mage und en 68 jäger agriffe ich bi 60% lebe und mana naja schild geh (skiltl) de mage het sich den grad mol selber 2k dmg gmacht muahahaha^^ und han die beide no umgaue


hm chasch scho als chrieger, muesch eifach es guets pvp-equip ha oder es seeeehr guets pve-equip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 am bestä isch aber immer no, wenn als chrieger mitemä healdruid unterwegs bisch, denn macht's aua 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

wie klein ist denn der natsumee?^^


----------



## mumba (20. August 2008)

Hauptsache auf der WoW Site sind bei Realmstatus alle Server on -.- Aber dem ist nicht so...


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> hm chasch scho als chrieger, muesch eifach es guets pvp-equip ha oder es seeeehr guets pve-equip
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja ich meine weni allei bin^^


----------



## Hippelbein (20. August 2008)

Sagst  Du so gehe mal einkaufen mit meiner größe die meisten Sachen die man brauch sind ganz oben im Regal das ich jedes mal hoch klettern muss ,oder was auch passiert ist ,bei dem letzten Netz der Zwiebel in der Kiste ,in die Kiste falle da ich übergewicht bekommen hab ,weil ich mich weit in die Kiste legen muss um drann zu kommen.Und keiner hilft mir raus weil sie net können vor lauter lachen.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> wie klein ist denn der natsumee?^^



1.79-1.80

und du?


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

1.73 :>


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Hippelbein schrieb:


> Sagst  Du so gehe mal einkaufen mit meiner größe die meisten Sachen die man brauch sind ganz oben im Regal das ich jedes mal hoch klettern muss ,oder was auch passiert ist ,bei dem letzten Netz der Zwiebel in der Kiste ,in die Kiste falle da ich übergewicht bekommen hab ,weil ich mich weit in die Kiste legen muss um drann zu kommen.Und keiner hilft mir raus weil sie net können vor lauter lachen.



....

hast du keinen mann oder freund?


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

XEEEEEEEEELYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY komm wieder heeer


----------



## Xelyna (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> 1.79-1.80
> 
> und du?


Riese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< kratzt an der unteren Grenze der 1.70



Natsumee schrieb:


> XEEEEEEEEELYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY komm wieder heeer


*anflausch*


----------



## Hippelbein (20. August 2008)

Einen Freund hab ich ja .Aber der kann auch net immer beim Einkauf bei seion der ist wenigstens 1,83 groß^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

jaaaa wb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jso gross bin ich auch wieder net -.- 

aber finde 1.80 eigendlich gut^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Hippelbein schrieb:


> Einen Freund hab ich ja .Aber der kann auch net immer beim Einkauf bei seion der ist wenigstens 1,83 groß^^



dan geh einkaufen wen er da ist^^


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

mein kerl ist 1.87   <3


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Riese
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





anflausch???
was den das?^^


----------



## Xelyna (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dan geh einkaufen wen er da ist^^


Besser: Lass ihn einkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

so jetzt wieder anderes thema als liebe....


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Besser: Lass ihn einkaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




finde eh dass männer den einkauf machen sollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Besser: Lass ihn einkaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wollt ich auch schreiben war dan aber zu faul zum das andere zu löschen^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (20. August 2008)

1.84 bämm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n.A. (20. August 2008)

<----- 1.89 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mhhh noch wer größer als ich ? ^^ also ich find Mittwoch eigtl ganz ok da mach ich bis elf Uhr fix meine Arbeit und dann zock ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

warum bloß natsu.. *grübel*

aaaah..ich weiß es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hippelbein (20. August 2008)

Mittlerweile kauft er meistens ein ,Weil mir immer solche sachen passieren die ihm auch manchmal peinlich sind .Aber auch meine Söhne ärgern mich gerne mit meiner nicht vorhandener größe .die sind alle größer .^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> warum bloß natsu.. *grübel*
> 
> aaaah..ich weiß es
> 
> ...



glaub ich nicht


----------



## n.A. (20. August 2008)

Hippelbein schrieb:


> Mittlerweile kauft er meistens ein ,Weil mir immer solche sachen passieren die ihm auch manchmal peinlich sind .Aber auch meine Söhne ärgern mich gerne mit meiner nicht vorhandener größe .die sind alle größer .^^


 Dann schick die mal zum einkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (20. August 2008)

n.A. schrieb:


> <----- 1.89
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1.97 - komme damit soeben mit den füßen an den boden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (20. August 2008)

Hippelbein schrieb:


> Mittlerweile kauft er meistens ein ,Weil mir immer solche sachen passieren die ihm auch manchmal peinlich sind .Aber auch meine Söhne ärgern mich gerne mit meiner nicht vorhandener größe .die sind alle größer .^^


Meine Mum ist auch relativ klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber so um die 1.60-1.63 glaub ich, das geht dann noch einigermaßen.
Hey aber immerhin kann man Klamotten/Schuhe anziehen die einen größer wirken lassen ;D


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> 1.84 bämm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du bisch unwichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja als spanier und italiener ist man halt net so gross wie die deutschen und so


----------



## Seeotter (20. August 2008)

WAR sind ganz krass aus...

hab die betashow angeschaut.

liebe pingus, wie wärs mit.... niarf..


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Meine Mum ist auch relativ klein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja so schuhe sind nervig wne jemand bei dir in der nähe läuft und dan das geräusch von den schuhe tog tog tog tog tog tog tog tog tog....


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du bisch unwichtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*rrr*


----------



## n.A. (20. August 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> 1.97 - komme damit soeben mit den füßen an den boden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Lol 1.97, musst ja oft Beulen auf der Birne haben...Türen sind ja ned alle so groß wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja so schuhe sind nervig wne jemand bei dir in der nähe läuft und dan das geräusch von den schuhe tog tog tog tog tog tog tog tog tog....


Ja und O.o?


----------



## Hippelbein (20. August 2008)

@xelyna nee geht auch net ,wenn man alles in der kinderabteilung kaufen muss Schuhgröße zwischen 34 bis 36 je nach dem .Aber ein vorteil hat es ich bekomms billiger da es halt Kindersachen sind^^


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

hihi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ja und O.o?



egal sag shcon nichts mehr


----------



## n.A. (20. August 2008)

Hippelbein schrieb:


> @xelyna nee geht auch net ,wenn man alles in der kinderabteilung kaufen muss Schuhgröße zwischen 34 bis 36 je nach dem .Aber ein vorteil hat es ich bekomms billiger da es halt Kindersachen sind^^


Jo nur ned unterkriegen lassen es gibt überall Vor- und Nachteile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (20. August 2008)

Hippelbein schrieb:


> @xelyna nee geht auch net ,wenn man alles in der kinderabteilung kaufen muss Schuhgröße zwischen 34 bis 36 je nach dem .Aber ein vorteil hat es ich bekomms billiger da es halt Kindersachen sind^^


Hosen kauf ich auch immer voll gern da =D
Ist richtig lustig, wenn man mit seiner Ma shoppen ist und die dann vor der Umkleidekabine wartet. Die meisten schauen dann sowas von doof wenn eine 19jährige raus kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (20. August 2008)

n.A. schrieb:


> <----- 1.89
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1.89 wär mir zu gross... da schlägst du dir ja überall die birne ein. ausserdem passt das grösse-breite-verhältnis vermutlich nicht mehr, es sei denn du bist body-builder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich merk das selber schon, ich geh ja fleissig ins fitness und so, dann geht's wieder, aber meine kollegen, die das nicht machen, sind einfach nur noch dünne stangen ;-)

und arbeiten bis 11 uhr? was'n das für ein job?^^


----------



## Sonsbecker (20. August 2008)

n.A. schrieb:


> Lol 1.97, musst ja oft Beulen auf der Birne haben...Türen sind ja ned alle so groß wie du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



man lernt es einfach, den kopf automatisch vor jeder tür einzuziehen, ab und an reicht das aber nicht wirklich, alte bauernhäuser sind ein tolles beispiel, oberkant tür = kinn


----------



## Hippelbein (20. August 2008)

Einmal hatte ich ein paar togtog Schuhe gefunden in meiner größe .lol ich lauf drinne wie en Storch im Salat.Sieht grauen haft aus .nu stehen sie im Schrank und sind halt nur Zierrat


----------



## Salavora (20. August 2008)

Guuuutteeeeen Mooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrggggggggggeeeeeeeeeen!

*Schwarztee und Rapshonig in die Mitte stell und was zum Essen nehm*


----------



## Maurolotschi (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du bisch unwichtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


pfff *den doofen alli ignoriert*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n.A. (20. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> 1.89 wär mir zu gross... da schlägst du dir ja überall die birne ein. ausserdem passt das grösse-breite-verhältnis vermutlich nicht mehr, es sei denn du bist body-builder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja dann tippst du wahrscheinlich vorbei, mach auch bodybuilding und schau auf meine Figur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ne ich Arbeit ned nur bis elf aber nach elf gehen die Leute schön langsam Mittagspause und ab Nachmittags ist sowieso nicht mehr viel los btw arbeite als IT Spezialist und najabin zwar noch ziemlich jung hab aber schon mehr drauf alles meine Kollegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hippelbein (20. August 2008)

Apropo essen.Wie heute keine Nuideln?


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

guten morgen sala nach auch endlich da^^


----------



## Öbelix1 (20. August 2008)

Moin!

mal afk Frühstücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

wir haben ja noch nicht mittagszeit also auch keine nudeln

und es heist Pasta oder Teigwahren

die deutschen echt die helden nennen alles Nudeln


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

und welche sauce gibts zu den nudeln? :>

edti: pasta^^


----------



## n.A. (20. August 2008)

Also mein Mittagessen fällt heut ziemlich klein aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... ne Salami Semmel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (20. August 2008)

guten morgen zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (20. August 2008)

Hm, also laut Serverstatus Seite sind alle deutsche Realms on... aber wenn ich mich einloggen will, kann cih als Sprache nur "Development" auswählen und die Serverliste ist komplett leer. Hat das noch jemand? :O


----------



## Hippelbein (20. August 2008)

Och schade .Manchmal gibt es hier auch um 10 Uhr Nudeln .Hab ih schon mehrfach gesehen^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (20. August 2008)

n.A. schrieb:


> Naja dann tippst du wahrscheinlich vorbei, mach auch bodybuilding und schau auf meine Figur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dann arbeitest du von zu hause aus weiter oder hast am arbeitsplatz WoW installiert?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jung bin ich auch noch (18^^), aber muss trotzdem 8.6h / tag arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n.A. (20. August 2008)

Hippelbein schrieb:


> Och schade .Manchmal gibt es hier auch um 10 Uhr Nudeln .Hab ih schon mehrfach gesehen^^


Aber nur für die die keine Uhr haben und deie ganze Nacht durchzocken, ich kenn das da will man ned frühstücken sondern gleich ein ganzes Menü essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syntra (20. August 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Hm, also laut Serverstatus Seite sind alle deutsche Realms on... aber wenn ich mich einloggen will, kann cih als Sprache nur "Development" auswählen und die Serverliste ist komplett leer. Hat das noch jemand? :O



jojo. Blizz bekommts net auf die Reihe wenigstens den Realmstatus auf ihrer Page aktuell zu halten :-/


----------



## Hippelbein (20. August 2008)

Ich persönlich könnte mein Mittagessen um 6 uhr essen zb "patsa"^^ oder Pizza . Ich mag net gerne so viel Brot oder so mehr deftig .


----------



## n.A. (20. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> dann arbeitest du von zu hause aus weiter oder hast am arbeitsplatz WoW installiert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hab nen Arbeitsplatz....und gut isser auch Intel Core2Duo, 2GB RAM und ne ATI Karte mit 256MB Vid. SPeicher ^^


----------



## Salavora (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> guten morgen sala nach auch endlich da^^


Moin Nats!
Die anderen noch nicht da? (als Jenny z.b oder die bisher verschollenen?)



Hippelbein schrieb:


> Och schade .Manchmal gibt es hier auch um 10 Uhr Nudeln .Hab ih schon mehrfach gesehen^^


Jup, immer mit sehr interssanten Soßen *g* (Tomatensoße mit Würstchen, z.b.)


----------



## nalcarya (20. August 2008)

Syntra schrieb:


> jojo. Blizz bekommts net auf die Reihe wenigstens den Realmstatus auf ihrer Page aktuell zu halten :-/


Da werden einem doch glatt falsche Hoffnungen gemacht ;>


----------



## n.A. (20. August 2008)

Hippelbein schrieb:


> Ich persönlich könnte mein Mittagessen um 6 uhr essen zb "patsa"^^ oder Pizza . Ich mag net gerne so viel Brot oder so mehr deftig .


Bin auch voll gegen BRot ja ok vllt einmal in 3 Wochen nen Stück aber sonst ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

so hier für Hippelbein

einen riesen Teller "Penne"

guten


----------



## Krisuvik (20. August 2008)

Guten Morgen!
Ist ja bald Zeit zum Jubiläum feiern hier^^
ja, das mit dem Realmstatus und Entwicklung auswählen ist scheinbar bei jedem so, warten wir halt einfach mal bis elf.


----------



## Syntra (20. August 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Da werden einem doch glatt falsche Hoffnungen gemacht ;>



stimmt^^... aber ist man ja gewohnt von blizz :<


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Moin Nats!
> Die anderen noch nicht da? (als Jenny z.b oder die bisher verschollenen?)
> 
> 
> Jup, immer mit sehr interssanten Soßen *g* (Tomatensoße mit Würstchen, z.b.)




ehm jenny hat urlaub 2 wochen glaube sie wird net on kommen


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Krisuvik schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> Ist ja bald Zeit zum Jubiläum feiern hier^^
> ja, das mit dem Realmstatus und Entwicklung auswählen ist scheinbar bei jedem so, warten wir halt einfach mal bis elf.




jop wehe ich bin net der erste auf seite 1000


----------



## Caveman1979 (20. August 2008)

Frühstück gibts wenn ich es schaffe ansonsten nur einen Kaffee!

Aber Mittag muss es raushollen also entweder braten semmeln oder Leberkassemmeln ohne ende

He he und abends dann das was ich so hin bekomme!(also ein gekochtes Ei) he he he 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hippelbein (20. August 2008)

@ natsumeè Vielen Dank!

Teller schnapp und gierig backen voll schauffel^^


----------



## Salavora (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> so hier für Hippelbein
> 
> einen riesen Teller "Penne"
> 
> guten


*verstohlenheit aktiviert* *zum Teller mit Penne schleicht* *sich was klaut* *wieder wegscheleicht*


----------



## n.A. (20. August 2008)

Mit deinen Double und Triple Posts is das sicher ned so schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adenedhel (20. August 2008)

Morgen 


Mal schaun ob es Blizz wieder verkackt und ddas ganze bis heute abend dauert wäre ja nix neues 


Lg Ade


----------



## Wôlke0310 (20. August 2008)

ich geh dann mal, hab hier eh nix mehr zu melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bis denn, schönen mittwoch noch :>


----------



## Hippelbein (20. August 2008)

salavora erwisch und angrummel^^


----------



## n.A. (20. August 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> ich geh dann mal, hab hier eh nix mehr zu melden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Klar du darfst ruhig schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir fereuen uns über jeden Post von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also hau rein in die Tasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ehm jenny hat urlaub 2 wochen glaube sie wird net on kommen


Oh, stimmt ^^ 



n.A. schrieb:


> Mit deinen Double und Triple Posts is das sicher ned so schwer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*g* Die Leute hier posten einfach nur zu langsam!
Mit der ganzen Truppe, waren doppelposts fast unmöglich ... *in Erinnerungen schwelg*


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> ich geh dann mal, hab hier eh nix mehr zu melden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




nanana an der stahlschnur zieh...^^


*noch einen teller für salavora hinstelle*


----------



## Seeotter (20. August 2008)

ist jemand von rexxar da?


----------



## Krisuvik (20. August 2008)

geschafft!
die ersten sind wieder oben!


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Oh, stimmt ^^
> 
> 
> *g* Die Leute hier posten einfach nur zu langsam!
> Mit der ganzen Truppe, waren doppelposts fast unmöglich ... *in Erinnerungen schwelg*




stimmt^^

und wen man heir halt mit paar leuten redet und denen halt auch antwortet dan kann es mal passieren^^


----------



## Xelyna (20. August 2008)

Krisuvik schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> Ist ja bald Zeit zum Jubiläum feiern hier^^
> ja, das mit dem Realmstatus und Entwicklung auswählen ist scheinbar bei jedem so, warten wir halt einfach mal bis elf.


Ih.. ein Ally 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Seeotter schrieb:


> ist jemand von rexxar da?



chum uf terrordar heshc ja no kein 70er^^


----------



## n.A. (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nanana an der stahlschnur zieh...^^
> 
> 
> *noch einen teller für salavora hinstelle*


 Siehste Wôlke0310 du hängst sehr an uns, Server sind eh bald on nur die Ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ih.. ein Ally
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja mach ihn platt go xely go xely^^


----------



## Xelyna (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja mach ihn platt go xely go xely^^


'Orden des Lichts' hmm..hm.. ja.. wenn ich ihm mal begegne ^-^


----------



## n.A. (20. August 2008)

Natsu biste nicht auchn Ally? Oder seh ich schon nichtmehr richtig ^^


----------



## Hippelbein (20. August 2008)

Pudding koch und hinstell

so nun Nachtisch für alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nachtich muss immer noch reinpassen


----------



## Einsam (20. August 2008)

server gehen wieder ihr spamkidys ^^


----------



## n.A. (20. August 2008)

Hippelbein schrieb:


> Pudding koch und hinstell
> 
> so nun Nachtisch für alle
> 
> ...


Oh vielen dank geht Runter wie ..wie ..na egal ihr wisst schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (20. August 2008)

Einsam schrieb:


> server gehen wieder ihr spamkidys ^^


Interessiert mich grad irgendwie nicht wirklich *auf die Uhr schiel*


----------



## Öbelix1 (20. August 2008)

Thrall is Online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

Bin ma weg schaue noch nebenbei kurz hierher...vll^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

n.A. schrieb:


> Natsu biste nicht auchn Ally? Oder seh ich schon nichtmehr richtig ^^



doch aber bin einer von denen die xely mag.. also hat mal^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Einsam schrieb:


> server gehen wieder ihr spamkidys ^^



unwichtig


----------



## Hippelbein (20. August 2008)

Taerar ist eh meist der letzte kommt mir so vor


----------



## Xelyna (20. August 2008)

woow.. wir gehen heute ( wenn sich genug anmelden ) zum ersten mal BT und es sind sage und schreibe 5 Hexer dabei!


----------



## Salavora (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> *noch einen teller für salavora hinstelle*


Yeah! Warmes Fürhstück!!



Hippelbein schrieb:


> Pudding koch und hinstell
> 
> so nun Nachtisch für alle
> 
> ...


*g* Und Nachtisch! Was für ein Pudding?


----------



## Seeotter (20. August 2008)

bb c u next wednesday^^


----------



## Bocklex (20. August 2008)

Schule is so Laaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig!!!!


----------



## Salavora (20. August 2008)

Einsam schrieb:


> server gehen wieder ihr spamkidys ^^


Da ich weder jetzt in der FH, noch nachher auf der Arbeit werde zocken können.. -> wayne ;-)

Tschüß an alle, die jetzt zocken gehen!


----------



## Hippelbein (20. August 2008)

Da einige mehr auf Schoko pudding stehn und ich Lieber vanille mag  hab ich beides gemacht^^


----------



## n.A. (20. August 2008)

Hippelbein schrieb:


> Da einige mehr auf Schoko pudding stehn und ich Lieber vanille mag  hab ich beides gemacht^^


Du auch lieber Vanille? DAnn sind wir ja schon 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> woow.. wir gehen heute ( wenn sich genug anmelden ) zum ersten mal BT und es sind sage und schreibe 5 Hexer dabei!


^
hey gz dan hoff ich mal ihr kommt dahin

habt ihr Mh schon clear?

wir sind am montag 21 x gewipet und letzten donnerstag ca 20 naja der ist bei uns noch nie down -.- tryen den aber auch erst richtig seit donnerstag


----------



## Komakomi (20. August 2008)

PAH mir egal ob die server wieder gehen-.-


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Tach auch ihr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie gehts euch denn heut so


----------



## Davidor (20. August 2008)

Seeotter schrieb:


> ist jemand von rexxar da?



Jeps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

hallo coco 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja mir gehts immernoch gleich seit ca 8 wochen naja

und wi egehts dir?


----------



## Hippelbein (20. August 2008)

Hi .Bis jetzt noch alles im grünen Bereich.Noch Muss gleich aber wieder auf die Schaff zum 2. mal fürr heute.


----------



## Kalle1978 (20. August 2008)

Moin


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Hippelbein schrieb:


> Hi .Bis jetzt noch alles im grünen Bereich.Noch Muss gleich aber wieder auf die Schaff zum 2. mal fürr heute.



was ist den schaff?


----------



## xela36 (20. August 2008)

Hi Leute!

Ich komme auch noch nicht auf meinen realm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist heute Mittwoch,lol!

Naja, ich wünsche euch allen einen schönen Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Ich bin heut auch mal wieder arbeiten, werd aber wohl eher in den Sack hauen heute. Mein Vertrag hier läuft eh nur noch 4 wochen, da reiss ich mir nich mehr gross den Hintern für auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten gabs gestern die Nachricht das mein Mann befördert wurde inklusive gehaltserhöhung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hippelbein (20. August 2008)

Ähm jou vergesse manchal das mich einer net verstehen könnte  .Schaff ist ein anderes wort für Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flooza (20. August 2008)

morgen zusammen *gähn*


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Ich muss schon wieder meine Signatur bearbeiten.........oooommmmfffgggg....ist das doof


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich bin heut auch mal wieder arbeiten, werd aber wohl eher in den Sack hauen heute. Mein Vertrag hier läuft eh nur noch 4 wochen, da reiss ich mir nich mehr gross den Hintern für auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe gz gz^^ also musst jetzt nicht mehr arbeiten?^^


----------



## Hippelbein (20. August 2008)

Moin


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Die verschwundenen sind noch nich wieder aufgetaucht, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ^
> hey gz dan hoff ich mal ihr kommt dahin
> 
> habt ihr Mh schon clear?
> ...


Nö =) Wollen uns auch erst mal an Najentus üben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (20. August 2008)

Guten Morgen liebes Forum :-]

Und morgen Toller Off-Topic Fred;D


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Nö =) Wollen uns auch erst mal an Najentus üben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dann drück ich mal die Daumen für euch!


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Und mir selbst das wir nicht wieder erst stunden an Archi rumwipen sondern ihn gleich töten und endlich nach dem 7ten Kill mal das Priester-Kopf-Token droppt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Dann drück ich mal die Daumen für euch!



Na erst mal Daumen drücken, dass sich genug anmelden bis heute Abend, schaut atm nicht so rosig aus :/
Vorallem mangelt es grade mal wieder an Heilern.. hoffe ich muss nicht auf mein Heal-Schlampinchen umloggen, zumal die HP und das Equip noch nicht wirklich ausreichen wird ^-^


----------



## Retow (20. August 2008)

Interessensfrage... Wer kommt von Ambossar?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg
Retow


----------



## Salavora (20. August 2008)

Hippelbein schrieb:


> Da einige mehr auf Schoko pudding stehn und ich Lieber vanille mag  hab ich beides gemacht^^


Hmmmmm!! du bist klasse! *was vom Vanille Pudding nehm*

@Nats: Lecker Nude... ähm.. Penne ;-)



.Côco schrieb:


> Tach auch ihr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hi there!
Stressig aber gut und selbst?


Wir sind nur einmal durch MH durch gegangen und dann gleich weiter in BT ^^ 
Da sind wir derzeit mehr oder weniger bei der Mutter (sprich, wenn wir bei ihr ankommen, haben wir noch ca. 2 trys beovor Raidende ^^)
Aber in nächter Zeit wollen wir zwecks T6 Zeugs auch wieder MH gehen *g*



P.S.: passiert es euch auch manchmal, das ihr aufeinmal von der Seite fliegt? 
Wollte den post hier hinzufügen und bekam die login Seite -_-


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

ne die naderen sind net mehr da

naja wir haben zeurst MH gemacht^^

4/5 boss down dan sind die als ich im urlaub war BT gegangen und gleich 4 bosse gekillt in 2-4 raidtagen die schweine -.-

naja vltl packen wir ja den archie nächste woche

haben halt nur 3 raidtage die woche


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Na erst mal Daumen drücken, dass sich genug anmelden bis heute Abend, schaut atm nicht so rosig aus :/
> Vorallem mangelt es grade mal wieder an Heilern.. hoffe ich muss nicht auf mein Heal-Schlampinchen umloggen, zumal die HP und das Equip noch nicht wirklich ausreichen wird ^-^




Hmmmm.....dann mal viel Glück bei den Anmeldungen. Das Problem mit den Heilern haben wir auch meistens. Dafür können wir uns mit Tank totwerfen. Ich glaube da würde die anzahl für 3 raids gleichzeitig reichen, genauso wie die Hexer. Die kloppen sich um die Plätze. Dafür sind Heiler einfach mangelware. Aber gut......ich bin ja auch Priester und kein heiler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne die naderen sind net mehr da
> 
> naja wir haben zeurst MH gemacht^^
> 
> ...



< gildenintern 1/5 ^-^
Aber immerhin.. morgen gehts mit MH weiter =)


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

ja coco skill um^^

<- heiler^^

@ sala ehm ne bei mir gehts gut


----------



## Öbelix1 (20. August 2008)

wieoft Aktualisiert ihr hier?^^ reine interesse^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> < gildenintern 1/5 ^-^
> Aber immerhin.. morgen gehts mit MH weiter =)



der 2te boss ist doof wir hatten den gleich am patch tag getryt der war verbuggt und hat keine infernos gespawnt ( ohne infernos einfacher als ehm nen mop der nur auf dich drauf schlägt^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Öbelix schrieb:


> wieoft Aktualisiert ihr hier?^^ reine interesse^^



ca 2-10 x pro min


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja coco skill um^^
> 
> <- heiler^^
> 
> @ sala ehm ne bei mir gehts gut



Mit dem umskillen wärs da leider nich getan, das eqip reicht vielleicht für gruul, aber für Bt...ich weiss ja nich^^


----------



## Xelyna (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Hmmmm.....dann mal viel Glück bei den Anmeldungen. Das Problem mit den Heilern haben wir auch meistens. Dafür können wir uns mit Tank totwerfen. Ich glaube da würde die anzahl für 3 raids gleichzeitig reichen, genauso wie die Hexer. Die kloppen sich um die Plätze. Dafür sind Heiler einfach mangelware. Aber gut......ich bin ja auch Priester und kein heiler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Meiner Priester ist auch Heiler, aber halt nunmal ein Twink =)
Deswegn auch weniger Recht auf Loot usw. ist ja auch ok, nur werd ich nicht so gerne eingewechselt, weil ich eine der besten DPS Hexen bin :>
Würde mir auch nicht gefallen wenn z.B. mein Priester eher ein T6-Teil haben würde als mein Hexer :/


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

naja ehrlich gesagt mein equip reicht net so ganz für bt und hyal wen man be-imba glauben soll aber irgendwie reicht es schon^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (20. August 2008)

n.A. schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Arbeitsplatz....und gut isser auch Intel Core2Duo, 2GB RAM und ne ATI Karte mit 256MB Vid. SPeicher ^^


hm das nennst du gut? mein neues monster hat 4GB RAM und graka 1GB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geht allerderbst ab, bei sämtlichen games die grafik-und leistungseinstellungen schon mal standartmässig auf's maximum und 0 probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich bin heut auch mal wieder arbeiten, werd aber wohl eher in den Sack hauen heute. Mein Vertrag hier läuft eh nur noch 4 wochen, da reiss ich mir nich mehr gross den Hintern für auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gratz!!!!!!



Flooza schrieb:


> morgen zusammen *gähn*


moin



Xelyna schrieb:


> Nö =) Wollen uns auch erst mal an Najentus üben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tip: Schurken können mit dem Mantel manchmal dieser Druckwelle wiederstehen, die beim werfen des Stachels kommt. Also vorzugsweise für die Schurken 2-4 sec Zeit geben, dass die das zündne können ^^ Entlastet die Heiler ungemein!



.Côco schrieb:


> Hmmmm.....dann mal viel Glück bei den Anmeldungen. Das Problem mit den Heilern haben wir auch meistens. Dafür können wir uns mit Tank totwerfen. Ich glaube da würde die anzahl für 3 raids gleichzeitig reichen, genauso wie die Hexer. Die kloppen sich um die Plätze. Dafür sind Heiler einfach mangelware. Aber gut......ich bin ja auch Priester und kein heiler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wir haben seit dieser Woche einen Pool von fast 60 Leuten ^^ Da klappts größtenteils. Wobei gebeten wird, dass man sich bei zwei Raids pro Woche mind anmeldet (theoreitsch machen wir 4 in der Woche, seid der Fusion, vorher waren es auch 2 die Woche)


----------



## Xelyna (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> der 2te boss ist doof wir hatten den gleich am patch tag getryt der war verbuggt und hat keine infernos gespawnt ( ohne infernos einfacher als ehm nen mop der nur auf dich drauf schlägt^^


Ja.. irgendwie haben die es alle nicht geschnallt sich mal anders hinzustellen. Raidleiter war auch bissi überfordert weil wir da mit der Partnergilde von damals auch erst einmal drin waren :/
Immerhin lag da dann an einem Abend auch Azgalor, aber hmmm.. ^-^



Salavora schrieb:


> Tip: Schurken können mit dem Mantel manchmal dieser Druckwelle wiederstehen, die beim werfen des Stachels kommt. Also vorzugsweise für die Schurken 2-4 sec Zeit geben, dass die das zündne können ^^ Entlastet die Heiler ungemein!


Ist (wenns hochkommt) eh nur einer dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Öbelix1 (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ca 2-10 x pro min




dachte nur ich übertreibe so^^


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja ehrlich gesagt mein equip reicht net so ganz für bt und hyal wen man be-imba glauben soll aber irgendwie reicht es schon^^



also ich komm auf etwa 1600+ Heal....laut unserem heilercheffe ist das deutlich zu wenig. Von den anderen stats mal ganz zu schweigen XD

Aber egal....heilen find ich echt unschön von daher bleib ich shadow. Macht mir mehr spass und wir haben auch nur zwei. Von daher garantierte Raidteilnahme ist gewährleistet^^


----------



## Hippelbein (20. August 2008)

Neidich gug

Ich krabbele grade auf 1 g rum und wenn viel betrieb ist laufe ich in dia .an Raid brauche ich mal newt zu denken .Meine grafik läuft auf wow in der untersten schublade das ich überhaubt spielen kann



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja ehrlich gesagt mein equip reicht net so ganz für bt und hyal wen man be-imba glauben soll aber irgendwie reicht es schon^^


be-imba? vergiss das scheiss-ding! was du verzaubern und sockeln musst solltest du auf lvl70 doch wohl noch wissen... hit-cap und zeugs: naja, vielleicht, aber für das gibt's ja auch diverse wow-seiten und -foren, wo das ausführlich erklärt wird.
und das dingens, wie weit das ist --> crap!! es gilt immer noch: Skill >>> equip  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  als gaaaanz grobe richtlinie vielleicht ja, aber das merkt man auch selber


----------



## Xelyna (20. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> be-imba? vergiss das scheiss-ding! was du verzaubern und sockeln musst solltest du auf lvl70 doch wohl noch wissen... hit-cap und zeugs: naja, vielleicht, aber für das gibt's ja auch diverse wow-seiten und -foren, wo das ausführlich erklärt wird.
> und das dingens, wie weit das ist --> crap!! es gilt immer noch: Skill >>> equip
> 
> 
> ...


Hey nimm mir nicht meine Illusion, dass ich komplett BT rdy bin *kaputt lach*


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ja.. irgendwie haben die es alle nicht geschnallt sich mal anders hinzustellen. Raidleiter war auch bissi überfordert weil wir da mit der Partnergilde von damals auch erst einmal drin waren :/
> Immerhin lag da dann an einem Abend auch Azgalor, aber hmmm.. ^-^
> 
> 
> ...



Das war sau lustig als der so verbuggt war^^ wir haben die ganze zeit nur gelacht im TS und der tank der eigentlich die Adds macht konnte mitsamt seinem eingeteilten heiler sich an som picknickkorb hinsetzen. (die vom Valentinstagsfest)

Leider spawnen die seid der nächsten id wieder und man muss wieder rennen -.-


----------



## Maurolotschi (20. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hey nimm mir nicht meine Illusion, dass ich komplett BT rdy bin *kaputt lach*


hihi *belustigt in sich hineinkichert*


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> be-imba? vergiss das scheiss-ding! was du verzaubern und sockeln musst solltest du auf lvl70 doch wohl noch wissen... hit-cap und zeugs: naja, vielleicht, aber für das gibt's ja auch diverse wow-seiten und -foren, wo das ausführlich erklärt wird.
> und das dingens, wie weit das ist --> crap!! es gilt immer noch: Skill >>> equip
> 
> 
> ...




Wenns danach geht bin ich in top shape und brauch auch sunwell nich mehr obwohl ich da noch nie drin war *lach*

Also wenn man keinen plan hat ist das vielleicht ne gute seite ansonsten sollte man doch schon selber klar kommen was man wo drauf zaubert etc..


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> be-imba? vergiss das scheiss-ding! was du verzaubern und sockeln musst solltest du auf lvl70 doch wohl noch wissen... hit-cap und zeugs: naja, vielleicht, aber für das gibt's ja auch diverse wow-seiten und -foren, wo das ausführlich erklärt wird.
> und das dingens, wie weit das ist --> crap!! es gilt immer noch: Skill >>> equip
> 
> 
> ...



ja ich schau nur so aus interesse da drauf sockel und verzaubern tu ich ja selber^^

also ich hab unbufft ca 1950 plus heal

kein t4 kein t5^^

aber krieg bald t6 muahahaha

also bei uns sind etwa 30-35 leute raidtauglich sprich die halt raiden


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

ja ich gehe ja net druaf um mich so zu machen wie die es sagen ist halt nur reine neugierde^^


----------



## Barney Sr`ktar (20. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> be-imba? vergiss das scheiss-ding! was du verzaubern und sockeln musst solltest du auf lvl70 doch wohl noch wissen... hit-cap und zeugs: naja, vielleicht, aber für das gibt's ja auch diverse wow-seiten und -foren, wo das ausführlich erklärt wird.
> und das dingens, wie weit das ist --> crap!! es gilt immer noch: Skill >>> equip
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich der Seite glauben darf komm ich mit meinem PvP Equip weiter im PvE als im PvE Equip. Da fehlen mir ja nur 400 Addheal und 60 Mp5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Das war sau lustig als der so verbuggt war^^ wir haben die ganze zeit nur gelacht im TS und der tank der eigentlich die Adds macht konnte mitsamt seinem eingeteilten heiler sich an som picknickkorb hinsetzen. (die vom Valentinstagsfest)
> 
> Leider spawnen die seid der nächsten id wieder und man muss wieder rennen -.-



die haben es am nächsten morgen grad gefixt^^


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> die haben es am nächsten morgen grad gefixt^^



ich weiss.....leider. war doch lustig so und viel gemütlicher^^

Wobei das Tofu bei dem ersten auch nervig ist. Aber richtig spannend sind die bosse da eh nur die ersten male. Spätenstens ab dem 5 - 6 Kill kann man langsam die Wellen nich mehr sehen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

oh ja^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

so ich gehe mal essen bis später wehe ihr geht alle weg


----------



## Salavora (20. August 2008)

Öbelix schrieb:


> wieoft Aktualisiert ihr hier?^^ reine interesse^^


Immer, wenn ich die Posts gelesen haben, die geschrieben wurden, während ich meinen Beitrag schreibe ^^



Xelyna schrieb:


> Ja.. irgendwie haben die es alle nicht geschnallt sich mal anders hinzustellen. Raidleiter war auch bissi überfordert weil wir da mit der Partnergilde von damals auch erst einmal drin waren :/
> Immerhin lag da dann an einem Abend auch Azgalor, aber hmmm.. ^-^
> 
> 
> ...


O_O! Aber wenn ihr bei ROS seid braucht ihr leute, die kicken können (und das Schild klauen können), habt ihr da genug? (oder lasst ihr ROS erstmal links liegen und wollt erstmal überhaupt weiter kommen?)


Die Wellen gingen mir schon auf den Keks, als ich zum aller ersten mal da war -_- 
Vorallem, als der Boss gleich beiden "Ablenken" wiederstand und uns zwei Schurken in den Boden rammte!

Muss erstmal wieder weg und mehr in der Vorlesung aufpassen ^^


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Ich bin sicherlich noch eine weile hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Derweil geh ich dann mal Kaffee holen etc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Immer, wenn ich die Posts gelesen haben, die geschrieben wurden, während ich meinen Beitrag schreibe ^^
> 
> 
> O_O! Aber wenn ihr bei ROS seid braucht ihr leute, die kicken können (und das Schild klauen können), habt ihr da genug? (oder lasst ihr ROS erstmal links liegen und wollt erstmal überhaupt weiter kommen?)
> ...




Das Schild bei ROS ist echt ne harte nuss. wenn es scheitert dann daran das falsch gekickt oder wiederstanden wurde. (Geistschock)

Wenn das alles sitzt dann knallt man den auch um!

Mal ne Frage falls hier wer ist der schon durch BT durch ist: Wie lange braucht ihr so im Schnitt bis komplett clear? Nur so aus neugierde...


----------



## Maurolotschi (20. August 2008)

hm, mittagspause muss sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber eine halbe stunde muss ich noch absitzen  ;-)


----------



## Hippelbein (20. August 2008)

CU NaTSUMEÈ ICH WERDE DANN WEG SEIN LEIDER muss ja auf die arbeit


----------



## Maurolotschi (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Das Schild bei ROS ist echt ne harte nuss. wenn es scheitert dann daran das falsch gekickt oder wiederstanden wurde. (Geistschock)
> 
> Wenn das alles sitzt dann knallt man den auch um!
> 
> Mal ne Frage falls hier wer ist der schon durch BT durch ist: Wie lange braucht ihr so im Schnitt bis komplett clear? Nur so aus neugierde...


so weit bin ich leider noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber der live-raid letzthin von einer gilde, die BT auf farmstatus hatten (standen vor Kil'jaeden), dauerte glaube ich 2 1/2 stunden... also wenn man BT einfach mal so clear hat würd ich sagen irgendwas zwischen 3 und 4 stunden, sprich kara auf einem etwas höheren niveau *grins*


----------



## Hippelbein (20. August 2008)

So Leute ,ich muss wieder .Erst meinen Zwergenhintern aus der Arena holen(Serverabsturz gestern abend) und dann wieder auf die Arbeit.Wir sehen uns nexten Mittwoch wieder.Bis denne.


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> so weit bin ich leider noch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Na dann sind wir doch auf dem besten wege^^   3ter Illi Kill am 2ten Raidtag. Sprich: 1ter Abend die ersten 6 bis ROS und am zweiten Abend dann mutti rat und Illidan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich freu mich immer noch riesig und hätte nie gedacht als ich meinen Account eröffnet habe das ich in der kurzen Zeit soooo viel sehen und erleben werde. (hab ja letztes Jahr im September erst angefangen...)


----------



## Salavora (20. August 2008)

Hm.. Vorlesung ist echt nicht alzu interessant ^^

BT clearrun, wenn man nirgends wiped und keinen Boss erklären muss... 4h sollte gehen.

Record liegt glaub ich bei 1 1/2h, da haben die für besteimmte Bosse teilweise nur 3min gebraucht, einen sogar unter einer Minute (ka, wer das war ^^) 
Wenn ich nicht irre, war das die Gilde Fusion, könnte ich aber nicht beschwören.

Derzeit dauert es bei uns immer was länger ^^ jeder kennt zwar die Bosse, die wir ständig sehen, nur hat unser Raid vor kurzem mit einem anderen fuisioniert (damit wir einen größeren Pool haben und z.b. keinen kronischen Heilermangel haben) und jede Gilde hat bis dahin den Boss anders gemacht ^^ 
Da muss nun immer erklärt werden: Zu ROS gehen wir rechts rum (die, die links gegangen sind, müssen sich umgewöhnen). Bloodboil tanken wir hier oben am Wasserfall (die, die ihn unten im Gang getankt haben, müssen sich an die neuen Stellungsspiele, etc gewöhnen..) und und und 

Aber in ein paar Wochen, sollte es keine Probs geben und alles schnell durchgehen (will endlich am zweiten Abend die Mutter liegen sehen!)


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Habt ihr mich jetzt alle allein gelassen *heul*


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Hm.. Vorlesung ist echt nicht alzu interessant ^^
> 
> BT clearrun, wenn man nirgends wiped und keinen Boss erklären muss... 4h sollte gehen.
> 
> ...



Wir haben Mitte Mai fusioniert aus den gleichen gründen, war am anfang auch ein wenig chaotisch und seltsam. Aber mittlerweile läuft es prima wenn man sich kennt etc.^^

Und wipen gibts eigentlich nur bei ROS. Bei den anderen höchstens wenn mal wer pennt etc. Aber einen boss unter einer Minute? oO das ist unheimlich!!


----------



## Salavora (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Na dann sind wir doch auf dem besten wege^^   3ter Illi Kill am 2ten Raidtag. Sprich: 1ter Abend die ersten 6 bis ROS und am zweiten Abend dann mutti rat und Illidan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wow! das ist schnell!!!
(Hab auch kurz vor BC angefangen und war am Anfang recht langsam beim leveln)



.Côco schrieb:


> Habt ihr mich jetzt alle allein gelassen *heul*


Ne du, bin noch da! *g*


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

bin wieder da


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Wow! das ist schnell!!!
> (Hab auch kurz vor BC angefangen und war am Anfang recht langsam beim leveln)
> 
> 
> Ne du, bin noch da! *g*



Fürs leveln hab ich 21 Tage played gebraucht. Das klingt zwar recht viel für einige aber immerhin nen priester^^

Und dazu noch nen noob was pc spiele angeht etc. Mit dem Twink bin ich jetzt mit 11 tagen auf 65 XD also geht es schon schneller. Und ansonsten wurd ich halt durch die ersten inis "durchgezogen" als da noch normale raids in unserer Gilde waren aber keiner mehr gross was brauchte etc. In SSC bekam ich dann den Raider Status und nicht mehr nur deko-objekt das eh nix kann^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

ich spiele im januar dan 3 jahre -.-

hab echt lange gebruacht fü rmeinen ersten 60er halbes jahr oder so^^ war krieger dan hab ich nen priester hochgelevelt so i 4 monate vor bc weil pvp technisch war es nicht mehr lohnen und pvp emässig braucht niemand nen tank

naja 3-5 woche vor bc bin ich dan mit preister 60 geworden und wie ihr denken könnt hab ich nichts mehr rsehen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab nur zg clear aq20 clear ony clear und mc ein teil gesehen mehr nicht *wein*

und jetzt nach langem hin und her mit gilden hab ich von kara status gleich in den t6 conten gepackt ^^


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> bin wieder da




Wääääbäääää


----------



## Salavora (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Wir haben Mitte Mai fusioniert aus den gleichen gründen, war am anfang auch ein wenig chaotisch und seltsam. Aber mittlerweile läuft es prima wenn man sich kennt etc.^^
> 
> Und wipen gibts eigentlich nur bei ROS. Bei den anderen höchstens wenn mal wer pennt etc. Aber einen boss unter einer Minute? oO das ist unheimlich!!


ganz meine Meinung! 
Wobei ich es mir bei Bloodboil vorstellen kann... Das ist ja nur draufhauen und drei Gruppen rennen. (und das fel rage, aber daran gewöhnt man sich)
ROS geht bei uns eigentlich relativ gut, weil sich unsere kicker sehr gut eingespielt haben (auch wenn es immer mal passiert, dass das falsche gekickt wird) aber im first haben wir den auch noch nicht geschaft.
Derzeit gehen alle bis einschließslich Akama im first.
Theron nur, wenn wir keine Probs mit den Geistern haben, Blood muss immer mal resettet werden, wenn gerade der, mit dem niedrigsten Leben im fel rage umkippt und danach dann die Tanks im dreck liegen ^^ und ros.. na ja.. wenns kicken ohne probs geht, gehts ^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

naja du hast glück das du nen priester ausgewält hast

als andere klasse wärst jetzt sicher nicht da wo du jetzt bist^^


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich spiele im januar dan 3 jahre -.-
> 
> hab echt lange gebruacht fü rmeinen ersten 60er halbes jahr oder so^^ war krieger dan hab ich nen priester hochgelevelt so i 4 monate vor bc weil pvp technisch war es nicht mehr lohnen und pvp emässig braucht niemand nen tank
> 
> ...



Die alten Inis gucken wir uns jetzt immer an wenn die Raidinis soweit clear sind und wir ja dann quasi kein "Programm" mehr haben^^  Montag war BWL, gestern AQ40. Nächstes mal wollen wir dann Naxx etc. noch rein. MC und Ony machen wir jedes wochenende weil unser MT sich die zweite hälfte von Thunderfury unbedingt holen will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Meinen jäger-Twink freuts, der kriegt da ep und beim nächsten mal vielleicht das uralte Blatt für die Epic-Quest


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

ICH WILL AUCH EIN LEGANDARY -.-

abe rich kenn mich in mc so ziemlich nicht aus also kann ich net mal raidleiter übernehmen scheisdreck echt


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> ganz meine Meinung!
> Wobei ich es mir bei Bloodboil vorstellen kann... Das ist ja nur draufhauen und drei Gruppen rennen. (und das fel rage, aber daran gewöhnt man sich)
> ROS geht bei uns eigentlich relativ gut, weil sich unsere kicker sehr gut eingespielt haben (auch wenn es immer mal passiert, dass das falsche gekickt wird) aber im first haben wir den auch noch nicht geschaft.
> Derzeit gehen alle bis einschließslich Akama im first.
> Theron nur, wenn wir keine Probs mit den Geistern haben, Blood muss immer mal resettet werden, wenn gerade der, mit dem niedrigsten Leben im fel rage umkippt und danach dann die Tanks im dreck liegen ^^ und ros.. na ja.. wenns kicken ohne probs geht, gehts ^^



Macht ihr das bei Blutschatten auch mit makros mit den Geistern? ich finds deutlich einfacher so als wenn man die tasten drücken muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ICH WILL AUCH EIN LEGANDARY -.-
> 
> abe rich kenn mich in mc so ziemlich nicht aus also kann ich net mal raidleiter übernehmen scheisdreck echt




ich mich auch nich, ich bin froh wenn ich den eingang finde und renn sonst nur den anderen hinterher^^

Sonntag nachmittag waren wir da ohne heiler drin. Das war etwas supoptimal XD


----------



## Salavora (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> bin wieder da


wb!



.Côco schrieb:


> Fürs leveln hab ich 21 Tage played gebraucht. Das klingt zwar recht viel für einige aber immerhin nen priester^^
> 
> Und dazu noch nen noob was pc spiele angeht etc. Mit dem Twink bin ich jetzt mit 11 tagen auf 65 XD also geht es schon schneller. Und ansonsten wurd ich halt durch die ersten inis "durchgezogen" als da noch normale raids in unserer Gilde waren aber keiner mehr gross was brauchte etc. In SSC bekam ich dann den Raider Status und nicht mehr nur deko-objekt das eh nix kann^^


ka, wie lange ich gebraucht habe, aber ich kam gerade noch so in die Kara-runs damals ^^
BT hab ich auch als Deko angenfange -_- So nach dem Motto: Minderwertiger Schaden ist besser als kein Schaden (weil dann gearde so viele auf mal in den Feiren waren *g*) Da dann Ausrüstung und Marken bekommen und ZACK schon war ich fester Bestandteil *freu*

Meine beiden Twinks sind auch was langsam. Auch weil ich mit denen anderen Ecken durchqueste und mir die quests durchlese,etc ^^ 
(und weil ich gerade die Lust an meiner Kriegerin verlroren hab und keine Motivation für meine Magierin habe..)


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja du hast glück das du nen priester ausgewält hast
> 
> als andere klasse wärst jetzt sicher nicht da wo du jetzt bist^^




Das glaub ich auch, Jäger Hexer und Schurke wäre kacke gewesen. da hätten se mich niemals gebrauchen können. Gibts ja wie
sand am meer hab ich das gefühl....


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich mich auch nich, ich bin froh wenn ich den eingang finde und renn sonst nur den anderen hinterher^^
> 
> Sonntag nachmittag waren wir da ohne heiler drin. Das war etwas supoptimal XD



hast du mc pre gemacht??

ode rkann man sich reinporten lassen?


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> wb!
> 
> 
> ka, wie lange ich gebraucht habe, aber ich kam gerade noch so in die Kara-runs damals ^^
> ...



Wir hatten während der EM sogar Raidpause weil sich keine Sau mehr angemeldet hat. (10 Anmeldungen pro Tag ca.)  Von daher war da erstma 4 Wochen frei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hast du mc pre gemacht??
> 
> ode rkann man sich reinporten lassen?



Ja ich hab die Pre gemacht mit beiden Chars. Reinporten geht leider nicht....Mir fehlt nur die Ony pre. Die ist mir aber irgendwie zu lang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

ach ich hatte mit priester glück vo rbc war ich in ner gilde wo es gleich mal paar gemacht haben sind dan grad ubrs und so gegangen und da hab ich dan gleich mal bwl und ony pre machen können^^

und jetzt hab ich ony tasche ^^


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach ich hatte mit priester glück vo rbc war ich in ner gilde wo es gleich mal paar gemacht haben sind dan grad ubrs und so gegangen und da hab ich dan gleich mal bwl und ony pre machen können^^
> 
> und jetzt hab ich ony tasche ^^




Vielleicht kann ich mich auch irgendwann mal aufraffen, aber irgendwie kein bock. Latsch hierhin und kill den, sammel augen, sprich mit dem, bring blut mit....usw. Das nervt wie sau....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

falsch^^ 

also die meiste zeit hockst in brd rum^^ gibt ja auch noch gold für die quest^^

netherschwingen sollt ich mal auf ehrfürchtig bringen -.-


----------



## Salavora (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Macht ihr das bei Blutschatten auch mit makros mit den Geistern? ich finds deutlich einfacher so als wenn man die tasten drücken muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Uhm, nein, kenne nicht mal ein Makro ^^ kannst du das mal posten? Beschreiben? wir haben uns an 5-4-3-tab-3-tab-3-tab... etc gewöhnt.. na ja, mehr oder weniger zumindest



.Côco schrieb:


> Das glaub ich auch, Jäger Hexer und Schurke wäre kacke gewesen. da hätten se mich niemals gebrauchen können. Gibts ja wie
> sand am meer hab ich das gefühl....


Ja leider -_-
Als Schurke ne Gruppe zu finden, ist verdammt anstrengend.. Aber da gewöhnt man sich daran, mit dem lfg selber die Gruppen zusammen zu suchen statt auf ne Einladung zu warten ^^ 



Natsumee schrieb:


> hast du mc pre gemacht??
> 
> ode rkann man sich reinporten lassen?


Hab auch die BC Prequest gemacht. Fand BRD einfach super klasse ^^ bin da so oft auch alleine durchgeschlichen.. (und habe da so oft auch Twinks anderer durchgezogen *ggg*) 



.Côco schrieb:


> Wir hatten während der EM sogar Raidpause weil sich keine Sau mehr angemeldet hat. (10 Anmeldungen pro Tag ca.)  Von daher war da erstma 4 Wochen frei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Während der EM haben wir auch fast nur Kara gemacht ^^
wenn Deutschland spielte lief nichts, ansonsten ... hm.. ich glaube 3 Raids haben wir geschaft


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

bei uns war auch nichts za nur sonst nichts


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Uhm, nein, kenne nicht mal ein Makro ^^ kannst du das mal posten? Beschreiben? wir haben uns an 5-4-3-tab-3-tab-3-tab... etc gewöhnt.. na ja, mehr oder weniger zumindest



Ich guck mal ebend nach den makros. Ist damit echt deutlich einfacher weil die geisterlanze automatisch das nächste Ziel mit anvisiert und anschiesst.


----------



## Salavora (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach ich hatte mit priester glück vo rbc war ich in ner gilde wo es gleich mal paar gemacht haben sind dan grad ubrs und so gegangen und da hab ich dan gleich mal bwl und ony pre machen können^^
> 
> und jetzt hab ich ony tasche ^^


Gratz! Bei Ony war ich noch nie ^^ hab aber glaub ich die Quest zu ihr (den letzten Step, den ich gemacht hab, war sie zu enttarnen in sw.. ka, ob danach noch was kommt)



Natsumee schrieb:


> falsch^^
> 
> also die meiste zeit hockst in brd rum^^ gibt ja auch noch gold für die quest^^
> 
> netherschwingen sollt ich mal auf ehrfürchtig bringen -.-


brd ist suuuper ;-)

Hör auf mir Ruf -_- Muss endlich mal die typen Ehrfürchtig kriegen, für die ich dann die illidari-marken eintauschen kann (cenaruis, shatar und noch wer fehlt mir, seher hab ich )


----------



## Salavora (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich guck mal ebend nach den makros. Ist damit echt deutlich einfacher weil die geisterlanze automatisch das nächste Ziel mit anvisiert und anschiesst.


Das wäre super!
Derzeit gibts bei uns die Diskusion vor Theron soweit durchzuwechseln, dass dijenigen, die zuviel Angst vor der Geistergestalt haben (weil sie es einfach nicht hinkriegen) ausgetauscht werden. (haben btw. genau diese Betroffenen angeregt)


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Makro1:
/wirken Geistersalve

Makro2:
/wirkenGeisterketten

Makro3:
/target enemy
/wirken Geisterlanze


----------



## Salavora (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Makro1:
> /wirken Geistersalve
> 
> Makro2:
> ...


DANKE!!!!


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Das wäre super!
> Derzeit gibts bei uns die Diskusion vor Theron soweit durchzuwechseln, dass dijenigen, die zuviel Angst vor der Geistergestalt haben (weil sie es einfach nicht hinkriegen) ausgetauscht werden. (haben btw. genau diese Betroffenen angeregt)



Ich habs vorher auch immer nich gebacken bekommen weil ich einfach zu langsam war mit dem durchtappen und ich auch meist einen nicht erwischt habe der dann im raid rumlief. Mit dem Makro sind die schon nach ein paar metern tot^^ und sicher immer alle erwischt weil einfach deutlich schneller^^

Probierts einfach mal aus!


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

sei froh das seher bsit als aldor viel schwerer echt -.- hab da den ruf auch noch net

cenarius ehrfürchtig shatar ehrfürchtig aldor nicht -.-


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sei froh das seher bsit als aldor viel schwerer echt -.- hab da den ruf auch noch net
> 
> cenarius ehrfürchtig shatar ehrfürchtig aldor nicht -.-



Ich hab mir den rest Aldor-Ruf gekauft den ich brauchte^^

und für die Expedition bin ich etwa 6 mal täglich in den gammeligen non hc inis rumgelaufen *kotz*

Mit fehlt noch Unteres Viertel und ein paar kleine Fraktionen.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

warum nicht hero gibt mehr ruf marken und kannst 3x machen^^

ich weis das gar net mehr genau welche mir fehlen kansnt ja auf mein profil schauen da stehts^^

also ne ich kaufe mir doch keien aldor sachen viel zu teuer^^


----------



## Mumble (20. August 2008)

Halllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooo  Freuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunddddddddeeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> warum nicht hero gibt mehr ruf marken und kannst 3x machen^^
> 
> ich weis das gar net mehr genau welche mir fehlen kansnt ja auf mein profil schauen da stehts^^
> 
> also ne ich kaufe mir doch keien aldor sachen viel zu teuer^^



Sooo viel mehr ruf gabs auf hc auch nich und ich hatte halt grad ne gruppe zusammen die für den tank da irgendwas unbedingt wollte. (Dampfkammer) Von daher immer bis zu Kalithresh und anschliessend resetten und wieder rein^^

War schon nervig, aber mit netten leuten auch lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sei froh das seher bsit als aldor viel schwerer echt -.- hab da den ruf auch noch net
> 
> cenarius ehrfürchtig shatar ehrfürchtig aldor nicht -.-


nice! durch inis? 
Da man eine gruppe mit Schurken zuwerfen kann, hab ich halt das gute alte Gruppen prob ^^ und blaue Tanks mögen mich nicht, weil ich zuviel Agro mache -_-.
Und dabei spiele ich nach dem Grundsatz:
Tank tot -> Heiler schuld
Heiler tot -> Tank schuld
DD tot -> selber schuld
Aber die werden immer so nervös, wenn der lvl 66 Elite auf mich drauf prügelt, statt auf ihn ^^



.Côco schrieb:


> Ich hab mir den rest Aldor-Ruf gekauft den ich brauchte^^
> 
> und für die Expedition bin ich etwa 6 mal täglich in den gammeligen non hc inis rumgelaufen *kotz*
> 
> Mit fehlt noch Unteres Viertel und ein paar kleine Fraktionen.


Hab mir auch seherruf gekauft, bzw. Zeugs von den daylies geschenkt bekommen.
Stimmt! Unteres Viertel war das vierte, oder?


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> nice! durch inis?
> Da man eine gruppe mit Schurken zuwerfen kann, hab ich halt das gute alte Gruppen prob ^^ und blaue Tanks mögen mich nicht, weil ich zuviel Agro mache -_-.
> Und dabei spiele ich nach dem Grundsatz:
> Tank tot -> Heiler schuld
> ...



Das braucht man für die male der Illidari nicht, darum war mir das auch recht wurscht^^

Dafür braucht man nur Sha´tar, Seher/Aldor und Expedition. Dann kann man die in seiner Bank beim Apotheker eintauschen. Ist echt hilfreicht weil umsonst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wars mir auch wert mir die Siegel zu kaufen. Alle 3 tage 100 Stk. sind echt nich teuer bei den vielen daylies dies gibt.

Und die Netherschwingenquests gehen durch die neue Insel auch total schnell. Da ist nämlich keiner mehr unterwegs^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

hallo mumbel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




jo cenarisu hab ich nur durch inzen ruf gefarmt fürher braucht eman ja respektvoll für heroschlüsse

hüter der zeit hab ich mti meinem prieste ruach nur durch hdz2 gehen geschaft recht shcnel war erste ehrfürchtig ruf^^

dafür hab ich ehrenfeste noch nicht .-.-


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hallo mumbel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das Pendant dazu also Thrallmar fehlt mir auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber brauch ich ja nich wirklich für irgendwas also auch rille^^

Irgendwann wirds schon soweit sein das es auf ehrfürchtig ist und gut.


----------



## Salavora (20. August 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Halllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooo  Freuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunddddddddeeeeeeeeee!!!!!


hy du!



.Côco schrieb:


> Sooo viel mehr ruf gabs auf hc auch nich und ich hatte halt grad ne gruppe zusammen die für den tank da irgendwas unbedingt wollte. (Dampfkammer) Von daher immer bis zu Kalithresh und anschliessend resetten und wieder rein^^
> 
> War schon nervig, aber mit netten leuten auch lustig
> 
> ...


*g* das haben wir vor kurzem mal für nen Krieger bei uns gemacht im underdog, der wollte die Handschuhe des ersten bosses... nie gedropt -_-



.Côco schrieb:


> Das braucht man für die male der Illidari nicht, darum war mir das auch recht wurscht^^
> 
> Dafür braucht man nur Sha´tar, Seher/Aldor und Expedition. Dann kann man die in seiner Bank beim Apotheker eintauschen. Ist echt hilfreicht weil umsonst
> 
> ...


Aso, nur die drei.. ok, das sollte gehen.




Natsumee schrieb:


> jo cenarisu hab ich nur durch inzen ruf gefarmt fürher braucht eman ja respektvoll für heroschlüsse
> 
> hüter der zeit hab ich mti meinem prieste ruach nur durch hdz2 gehen geschaft recht shcnel war erste ehrfürchtig ruf^^
> 
> dafür hab ich ehrenfeste noch nicht .-.-


hab auch damal snur bis respektvoll gemacht.. für die shclüssel.. und dann nichts mehr, weil keine Zeit.. und später keine Lust.

Hör mir auf mit hdz2 -_-
Hab fast meinen gesamten Ruf da gemacht, weil ich immer und immer und immer wieder rein bin für das DD-Trinket... ist es gedropt? NEIN.. wahr Ehrfürchtig vorher ...


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt wieviel ich mit meinem Jägerlein noch schaffe vor dem release.

Eigentlich wollte ich zumindest noch voll S2 packen, aber das wird zeitlich ziemlich eng werden :/ (schultern liegen schon auf der Bank^^)


----------



## Schlaubel (20. August 2008)

auf frostwolf geht schon wieder fein die post ab


----------



## Salavora (20. August 2008)

Hm... wenn ich es recht bedenke...

Richtig angestrend hab ich mich nur für den Ruf beim Konsortium.
Bin Ingi und wollte mir so schnell wie möglich den Heli bauen. Hab daher vor dem Patch irre viele Xaxxis gekloppt um die auf Ehrfürchtig zu kriegen (keiner wollte hc-Manaschmiede machen ^^ zu schwer...)

Aldor war mehr ein "hm, habe gerdade viel gold.. und will die verzauberung eigentlich shcon... *Zeug kauf*.. fertig"


----------



## Salavora (20. August 2008)

Schlaubel schrieb:


> auf frostwolf geht schon wieder fein die post ab


Schön für Frostwolf ^^


----------



## White-Frost (20. August 2008)

Schönen guten tag hab völlig verpeilt das heut mittwoch is XD


----------



## Salavora (20. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Schönen guten tag hab völlig verpeilt das heut mittwoch is XD


hy there!

btw, du und deine Nudeln wurden schon vermisst! (Naz hat mit Penne ausgeholfen ;-))


----------



## Vodaka (20. August 2008)

ist das ein gerücht oder werden heut wirklich die server runtergefahren?


----------



## White-Frost (20. August 2008)

hmm ja zu spät bemerkt das mittwoch is die spaghettie hab ich alle schon gegessen


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

hallo whity

also ich wollte da rein wegen meine armschienen für ruf in de rzeit ist noch das heal trinket gedropt hab ich immernoch seit über ienem jahr^^


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Huhu Whity  /winken


Wie server runterfahren? ist das nicht immer so Mittwochs? *nixversteh*


----------



## Salavora (20. August 2008)

Vodaka schrieb:


> ist das ein gerücht oder werden heut wirklich die server runtergefahren?


Wurden schon wieder hochgefahren.
Heute MOrgen von 3-10 glaub ich. 
Sprich, du solltest jetzt wieder spielen können ^^



White-Frost schrieb:


> hmm ja zu spät bemerkt das mittwoch is die spaghettie hab ich alle schon gegessen


-_- böööööse


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

will nach hause -.-


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> will nach hause -.-




Ich auch!   Schreibtisch voll kram und kein bock -.-

Ausserdem ist mir kalt :S


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

warum kalt?

ich hab heiss

noch 4 stunden arbeiten neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeein

ach ne 3^^


----------



## Xelyna (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> will nach hause -.-


Dito -.-
*von Arbeit erschlagen werd*


----------



## Salavora (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> will nach hause -.-


*auch will*
Gleich ist zwar die Vorlesung rum, aber dann muss ich ne std fahren um zur Arbeit zu kommen.. und plane derzeit damit, dass ich da nicht vor Mitternacht wieder raus komme..
Hab mein Projekt da in den letzten Wochen was vernachlässigt und muss ne Menge nachholen...


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> warum kalt?
> 
> ich hab heiss
> 
> ...




ich muss eigentlich noch 5 Stunden *kotz*

aber ich verdufte wohl auch in 3 ^^


----------



## White-Frost (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> will nach hause -.-


bin daheim  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *natus unter nase reib* hahaha^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kann nur nix machen weil ich heut theoretische vorprüfung noch hab^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (20. August 2008)

erstmal RE ^^


Salavora schrieb:


> Hör mir auf mit hdz2 -_-
> Hab fast meinen gesamten Ruf da gemacht, weil ich immer und immer und immer wieder rein bin für das DD-Trinket... ist es gedropt? NEIN.. wahr Ehrfürchtig vorher ...


hab das beim 2. oder dritten besuch bekommen, so ganz unerwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in der zwischenzeit noch 2 mal, einmal davon wurde es gedisst... hat mir fast weh getan wenn ich an all die armen meeles gedacht habe, die 100x HDZ2 gehen und es nicht bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Ruf bin ich in der Scherbenwelt bis auf die Fraktion in Nagrand auf ehrfürchtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 --> Jeden Tag Daily hero machen, dann hat man das ziemlich schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





White-Frost schrieb:


> Schönen guten tag hab völlig verpeilt das heut mittwoch is XD


oh hallo whity hab schon gedacht wo du denn wieder bleibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Natsumee schrieb:


> will nach hause -.-


/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (20. August 2008)

So, bin dann mal weg auf der Arbeit.
Damit ich da auch endlich alles geschaft bekomme, werde ich wohl nicht mehr on kommen ^^

Daher. VIel spaß noch!


----------



## Maurolotschi (20. August 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> So, bin dann mal weg auf der Arbeit.
> Damit ich da auch endlich alles geschaft bekomme, werde ich wohl nicht mehr on kommen ^^
> 
> Daher. VIel spaß noch!


tschüss *wink*


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> erstmal RE ^^
> 
> Mit Ruf bin ich in der Scherbenwelt bis auf die Fraktion in Nagrand auf ehrfürchtig
> 
> ...



Würd ich ja machen wenn ich nich jeden Tag arbeit auf hc machen würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Abends ist dann raid und dann ist schon wieder heia-bubu angesagt. also bleibt nur das wochenende  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir raiden übrigens sonntag bis freitags (stress)


----------



## Maurolotschi (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich muss eigentlich noch 5 Stunden *kotz*
> 
> aber ich verdufte wohl auch in 3 ^^


hab halt schon 5h hinter mir, drum verduft ich in 3 1/2 h 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> So, bin dann mal weg auf der Arbeit.
> Damit ich da auch endlich alles geschaft bekomme, werde ich wohl nicht mehr on kommen ^^
> 
> Daher. VIel spaß noch!




Dir dann viel erfolg und so


----------



## Nexushunter (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> will nach hause -.-



meine rede

hab auchnoch 4 Stunden zu tun und dann nochmal ne Stunde Fahrt


----------



## Tante V (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> will nach hause -.-




^du sprichst mir aus der seele -.-


----------



## Krisuvik (20. August 2008)

habt ihr schonmal überlegt, nen chatroom zu eröffnen?

Grüße vom "ieeeehhh-Ally" ^^


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

ein freund von mir ist auf der Suche nach ner gescheiten Pvp-mage skillung. (Am liebsten Frost)

Hat da wer nen tipp wo er im Arsenal mal schauen kann?

Mein Mage ist leider erst lvl 25 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die anderen in der Gilde alle Feuer und PVE


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Krisuvik schrieb:


> habt ihr schonmal überlegt, nen chatroom zu eröffnen?
> 
> Grüße vom "ieeeehhh-Ally" ^^




Ihhh ein Ally *mit Finger zeig*

Nen chatroom wär fein, aber da zählts ja die Beiträge nicht XD


----------



## Xelyna (20. August 2008)

Nexushunter schrieb:


> meine rede
> 
> hab auchnoch 4 Stunden zu tun und dann nochmal ne Stunde Fahrt



< muss wohl noch 5h obwohl ich schon seit viertel vor Neun hier rumhäng *schnarchz*
Glaub ich hau heut schon um kurz nach fünf ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Nen chatroom wär fein, aber da zählts ja die Beiträge nicht XD


virtuele schwanz und brust vergrößerung ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krisuvik (20. August 2008)

achso, wegen 1000ster Seite und erster sein?


----------



## Nexushunter (20. August 2008)

@ .Côco

http://www.arenajunkies.com/talents/mage/17_0_44/


----------



## Xelyna (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Nen chatroom wär fein, aber da zählts ja die Beiträge nicht XD


Buffed IRC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Krisuvik schrieb:


> achso, wegen 1000ster Seite und erster sein?




Du hast es erfasst^^

/sign @ White XD


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Nexushunter schrieb:


> @ .Côco
> 
> http://www.arenajunkies.com/talents/mage/17_0_44/




Dankeschön, werd ich gleich weitergeben^^


----------



## Krisuvik (20. August 2008)

virtuele schwanz und brust vergrößerung ftw victory.gif



wtf heißt eigentlich ftw

stolper viel zu oft drüber.
gebt eurem Herzen einen Stoß und helft dem dummen Ally auf die Sprünge.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> virtuele schwanz und brust vergrößerung ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was wilst mit überdimensionalen brüste? -.-

arme xely und wb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja ich liebe es normalerweise mach in 30 min arbeit aber dan häng ich noch 1 stunde gezahlte arbeit drauf muahaha^^

von 7.30-16.00 arbeiten tun ich^^


----------



## Nexushunter (20. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Buffed IRC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hab hier auf der arbeit kein irc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (20. August 2008)

Krisuvik schrieb:


> virtuele schwanz und brust vergrößerung ftw victory.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for the world



Natsumee schrieb:


> was wilst mit überdimensionalen brüste? -.-


hast recht muss zum gesamt eindruck passen^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

âlso ich finde forum besser als irc irc ist langweilig im forum kann man bidle runs o posten


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

ja siehst du whity


----------



## White-Frost (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja siehst du whity


sowieso nich so meins steh ja mehr auf so zierliche figuren und nich hmm aufreizent? kann man des so einigermassen sagen^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

naja solange sie zum körper passen..

ey withy kaum bsit du da und wir reden von brüsten was geht -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (20. August 2008)

Nexushunter schrieb:


> hab hier auf der arbeit kein irc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich auch nit, aber heut Abend =)


----------



## White-Frost (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja solange sie zum körper passen..
> 
> ey withy kaum bsit du da und wir reden von brüsten was geht -.-
> 
> ...


tjaja^^ is wie des wetter darüber kann man immer reden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hmm recht bewölkt und gestern hats sauber geblitzt


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Buffed IRC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich hoffe du bist mir nich bös das ich die kleine Eule geklaut hab^^ die is soooooo Süüüüß!!


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> tjaja^^ is wie des wetter darüber kann man immer reden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja irgendwie net so


----------



## Xelyna (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du bist mir nich bös das ich die kleine Eule geklaut hab^^ die is soooooo Süüüüß!!


-.-
Pic klauer


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> -.-
> Pic klauer



in


----------



## White-Frost (20. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> -.-
> Pic klauer


terrt und federt sie!!!


----------



## Nexushunter (20. August 2008)

etz wird man heutzutage schon in foren bestohlen ... schlimm schlimm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*davonschleich*


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*laso rüberwerf* *coco einfang und hinter mein schild versteck*


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

warum jetzt so ruhig hier -.-


----------



## White-Frost (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> warum jetzt so ruhig hier -.-


weis nich bin schon noch da was soll ich nur sagen *panik krieg*


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

So!   Die Eule is wieder weg und dafür ein Foto von mir drin. Das habt ihr nu davon *püüüüühhhh*


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

gibts das foto auch von vorne?....

damit man dein gesicht sieht?

udn etwas grösser?


----------



## White-Frost (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> So!   Die Eule is wieder weg und dafür ein Foto von mir drin. Das habt ihr nu davon *püüüüühhhh*


so das ham ma davon jetz hat ses uns gegebn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> so das ham ma davon jetz hat ses uns gegebn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aber schon voll klein


----------



## Nexushunter (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> warum jetzt so ruhig hier -.-



naja musste auf arbeit kurz was arbeiten


----------



## White-Frost (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> gibts das foto auch von vorne?....
> 
> damit man dein gesicht sieht?
> 
> udn etwas grösser?


nochmal rechtzeitig editiert was XD


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> gibts das foto auch von vorne?....
> 
> damit man dein gesicht sieht?
> 
> udn etwas grösser?




Das gibts auch von vorne aber nich für euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   *beleidigt bin*

und grösser gibbet das auf Xchar.de


----------



## White-Frost (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Das gibts auch von vorne aber nich für euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ohhh es tut uns doch leid *entschuldigend niederknie* (meine entschuldigungen klingen immer so gezwungen XD)


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> nochmal rechtzeitig editiert was XD



aber echt ma  tstststs


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Das gibts auch von vorne aber nich für euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hey ich war ganz lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> aber echt ma  tstststs



pro edit hab ich eine zeile hingeschrieben.....


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hey ich war ganz lieb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jaaa /umarmen  du schon aber die anderen.... *umguck*


----------



## White-Frost (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Jaaa /umarmen  du schon aber die anderen.... *umguck*


wir könnten dir doch niemals was böses wollen^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> wir könnten dir doch niemals was böses wollen^^


doch du wolltest sie teeren und federn 

@coco juhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexushunter (20. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> wir könnten dir doch niemals was böses wollen^^



so isses


----------



## White-Frost (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> doch du wolltest sie teeren und federn
> 
> @coco juhu
> 
> ...


ist teeren und federn böse *sich das vorstell* hmm


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Ja neeee, is klar^^

Immer auf die stoffies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Foto vom Gesicht is doch in meinem Profil drin.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber da muss Mann ja klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Nexushunter schrieb:


> so isses



ihr wollt doch alle nru ein foto von vorne ihr schweine

ja whity denk schon


----------



## White-Frost (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ja neeee, is klar^^
> 
> Immer auf die stoffies
> 
> ...


ja is schon hochanspruchsvoll aber weils ja dein gesicht is doch mal meine maus beweg


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ja neeee, is klar^^
> 
> Immer auf die stoffies
> 
> ...



ach ja stimmt^^

<-- auch stoffie^^

aaaber ich wil DAS foto von vorne *hust*


ich meine klappe jetzt halten tun


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach ja stimmt^^
> 
> <-- auch stoffie^^
> 
> aaaber ich wil DAS foto von vorne *hust*




Nix da^^

Sonst gibbet wieder stress mit Männe zuhaus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach ja stimmt^^
> 
> <-- auch stoffie^^
> 
> ...


weswegen gleich nochmal^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> weswegen gleich nochmal^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schwarzweiss gesicht....


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> weswegen gleich nochmal^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wir drehen uns themenmässig irgendwie im Kreis hab ich das gefühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Nix da^^
> 
> Sonst gibbet wieder stress mit Männe zuhaus
> 
> ...



wie jung warst nochmal?


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wie jung warst nochmal?



28 warum?


----------



## White-Frost (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> schwarzweiss gesicht....


ohhh oh ohhhh billigste ausrede seit langem gz^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> wir drehen uns themenmässig irgendwie im Kreis hab ich das gefühl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




<--- verwirrzungs stiffter muahahaha^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ohhh oh ohhhh billigste ausrede seit langem gz^^



warum sie hat da ein foto mit farbe ich wil eins schwarz weis wo ist es da billig?

oder denkst ich mach mir extra die mühe und lass es mit meinem photoshop schwarzweis färben?


----------



## White-Frost (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> warum sie hat da ein foto mit farbe ich wil eins schwarz weis wo ist es da billig?
> 
> oder denkst ich mach mir extra die mühe und lass es mit meinem photoshop schwarzweis färben?


wen du es wirklich so wolltest schon ja^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> wen du es wirklich so wolltest schon ja^^



nee zu faul
und ausserdem hasse ich das programm^^


----------



## White-Frost (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nee zu faul
> und ausserdem hasse ich das programm^^


jaaaa^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> jaaaa^^



was jaaaa?^^


----------



## Nexushunter (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nee zu faul
> und ausserdem hasse ich das programm^^



ich blick da nedmal 100% durch bei dem teil
is mir zu kompliziert ^^


----------



## White-Frost (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was jaaaa?^^


nix nix^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

naja da bin ich mit meinen 5% die ich verstehe gut dran ^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> nix nix^^



tz

coco lebst noch?


----------



## Nexushunter (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja da bin ich mit meinen 5% die ich verstehe gut dran ^^



na immerhin^^


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

ja sicher^^

ich guck zu wie ihr diskutiert^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

naja ist ja nicht interessantes ach ja hast ne pn von mir^^

ach ja meine frage hast noch ent beantwortet^^


----------



## White-Frost (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ja sicher^^
> 
> ich guck zu wie ihr diskutiert^^


machts spass? XD


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

arigatou coco 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (20. August 2008)

achja und weiste was natsu noch 3 wochen ferien dann hab ich 100% schule und nich 50% schule 50% praktikum des heist in nem monat seit ihr mich los^^


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja ist ja nicht interessantes ach ja hast ne pn von mir^^
> 
> ach ja meine frage hast noch ent beantwortet^^




wenn du mein Alter meinst, dann musst du wieder weit zurückscrollen^^ ich schreibs aber gern nochmal:

<---- 28  !

Und Post hab ich schon bemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> achja und weiste was natsu noch 3 wochen ferien dann hab ich 100% schule und nich 50% schule 50% praktikum des heist in nem monat seit ihr mich los^^



na toll echt -.-


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> wenn du mein Alter meinst, dann musst du wieder weit zurückscrollen^^ ich schreibs aber gern nochmal:
> 
> <---- 28  !
> 
> ...



ups sry^^

mhm bin ja mal noch viel zu jung^^

ach ja coole haarenlänge


----------



## White-Frost (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> na toll echt -.-


dacht mir doch das de dich freust^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

legt dir nen laptop oder so zu und hol sateliten internet oder so


----------



## White-Frost (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> legt dir nen laptop oder so zu und hol sateliten internet oder so


schicks mir per post adresse kriegst auf anfrage per pm^^


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> legt dir nen laptop oder so zu und hol sateliten internet oder so




/dafür ^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> /dafür ^^




naja ich kriege ja auch nichts also wird er auch nichts kriegen tz^^


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja ich kriege ja auch nichts also wird er auch nichts kriegen tz^^








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich hasse diese meldung:

 Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden. 
Die gewünschte Seite ist zurzeit nicht verfügbar. Möglicherweise sind technische Schwierigkeiten aufgetreten oder Sie sollten die Browsereinstellungen überprüfen. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Versuchen Sie Folgendes:

Klicken Sie auf  Aktualisieren oder wiederholen Sie den Vorgang später.

Falls Sie die Adresse der Seite manuell in der Adressleiste eingegeben haben, stellen Sie sicher, dass die Adresse keine Tippfehler enthält.

Klicken Sie auf Extras und dann auf Internetoptionen, um die Einstellungen für die Verbindung zu überprüfen. Wählen Sie die Registerkarte Verbindungen, und klicken Sie auf Einstellungen. Stellen Sie mit Hilfe Ihres Netzwerkadministrators oder Internetdienstanbieters sicher, dass die derzeitigen Einstellungen richtig sind. 
Stellen Sie fest, ob die Internetverbindungseinstellungen ermittelt werden. Microsoft Windows kann das Netzwerk überprüfen und automatisch nach Einstellungen für Netzwerkverbindungen suchen, wenn diese Einstellung vom Netzwerkadministrator aktiviert wurde. 
Klicken Sie auf das Menü Extras und anschließend auf Internetoptionen. 
Klicken Sie auf der Registerkarte Verbindungen auf LAN-Einstellungen. 
Wählen Sie Automatische Suche der Einstellungen und klicken Sie auf OK. 
Einige Sites erfordern 128-Bit Verbindungssicherheit. Klicken Sie auf das Menü Hilfe und dann auf Info, um festzustellen, welche Sicherheitsstufe installiert ist. 
Stellen Sie sicher, dass die Sicherheitseinstellungen unterstützt werden können, wenn Sie eine sichere Site erreichen möchten. Klicken Sie im Menü Extras auf Internetoptionen. Überprüfen Sie in der Registerkarte "Erweitert" unter "Sicherheit" die Einstellungen für SSL 2.0, SSL 3.0, TLS 1.0, PCT 1.0. 
Klicken Sie auf die Schaltfläche  Zurück, um einen anderen Link zu verwenden. 



Fehler: Server oder DNS kann nicht gefunden werden
Internet Explorer  


ich meinte damit eigendlich whity


----------



## White-Frost (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja ich kriege ja auch nichts also wird er auch nichts kriegen tz^^


ooohhh ganz gemeiner natsu^^


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Error 404  ist auch immer wieder schön^^


----------



## Medmud (20. August 2008)

habt ihr auf arbeit nix zu tun auser in die threads bei Buffed.de z uschreiben?^^              ihr seit doch nich talle beamte oder?


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

was den talle?^^

ne withy du bist böse ich net^^


----------



## White-Frost (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was den talle?^^
> 
> ne withy du bist böse ich net^^


ich bin böse? des is mir neu aber gut frauen vor die auf die bösen jungen stehen XDD


----------



## Nexushunter (20. August 2008)

Medmud schrieb:


> habt ihr auf arbeit nix zu tun auser in die threads bei Buffed.de z uschreiben?^^              ihr seit doch nich talle beamte oder?




zwar kein beamter aber ferienhilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

*sich ne wild westen film im kopf durchlässt bei einer szene mitten in de rstadt wo nur 1-2 getrocknete sträucher vorbeifliegen/rollen*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir gratulieren Nexushunter zur einzigen frau die auf withy steht....


----------



## Nexushunter (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> *sich ne wild westen film im kopf durchlässt bei einer szene mitten in de rstadt wo nur 1-2 getrocknete sträucher vorbeifliegen/rollen*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hääääääääääääääääääääää


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ich bin böse? des is mir neu aber gut frauen vor die auf die bösen jungen stehen XDD






Nexushunter schrieb:


> hääääääääääääääääääääää




das hääääääää
du warst halt der erste^^


coco??


----------



## White-Frost (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> *sich ne wild westen film im kopf durchlässt bei einer szene mitten in de rstadt wo nur 1-2 getrocknete sträucher vorbeifliegen/rollen*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


na danke vielmals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  weis ich ja wieder bescheit^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> na danke vielmals
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja damit meinte ich eigendlich zu deiner aussage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

ich bin grad im characterplaner am wuseln um auszurechnen wie arg ich die neue hose brauche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Stelle fest: heut endlich haben will^^ und Kopf auf und überhaupt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich bin grad im characterplaner am wuseln um auszurechnen wie arg ich die neue hose brauche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe 
ach ja hast du eigendlich den post von mir gelesen wegen deinen haaren?


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hehe
> ach ja hast du eigendlich den post von mir gelesen wegen deinen haaren?




ja...sry. ist irgendwie untergegangen. Dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hehe
> ach ja hast du eigendlich den post von mir gelesen wegen deinen haaren?


muss jedes kompliment gedankt werden?


----------



## Maurolotschi (20. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> < muss wohl noch 5h obwohl ich schon seit viertel vor Neun hier rumhäng *schnarchz*
> Glaub ich hau heut schon um kurz nach fünf ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"schon seit viertel vor Neun"? was habt ihr denn für arbeitszeiten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich fang um 7 oder halb 8 an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und dann bis 5 oder halb 6 abends... scheiss 43-stunden-woche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> muss jedes kompliment gedankt werden?



nö wollt nur wissen ob sie es gelesen hat


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> "schon seit viertel vor Neun"? was habt ihr denn für arbeitszeiten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



<-- 40 stunde


----------



## Maurolotschi (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> <-- 40 stunde


fies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  will ich auch mal, einfach so ne halbe stunde weniger pro tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (20. August 2008)

lol 882 seiten wie xD


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> fies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



noja han am mäntig grad mol 6.5 stunde gschaffet^^

9-16.00


coco withy???


----------



## Nexushunter (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> <-- 40 stunde




<--- 35 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Nexushunter schrieb:


> <--- 35
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




<---- 40 Std. aber mach die nie voll weil ich bis Vertragsende noch die Überstunden loswerden muss^^


----------



## mR. L@c0St3y (20. August 2008)

LoL 882 seiten gail XD


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> lol 882 seiten wie xD




Na und??


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

882 unwichtige zahl 1000 ist wichtiger^^

mhm was machst du dan coco?


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

dreht ma einer bitte die Uhr vor......ist ja schrecklich wie sich das heut zieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> dreht ma einer bitte die Uhr vor......ist ja schrecklich wie sich das heut zieht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tipp: viel schreiben hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Bin doch schon voll dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hunger hab ich auch noch, jetzt überlege ich gerade ob ich gleich mal nen abstecher nach McD mache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

ZZZZzzzzzzz


*hier ist ja die hölle los*


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

mhm

hast nichts zu mittag gegessen?


----------



## Fumacilla (20. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> "schon seit viertel vor Neun"? was habt ihr denn für arbeitszeiten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



5.45 arbeitsbeginn - 14.15 Feierabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 37.5 std woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

noch nen hordler man man man


----------



## Nexushunter (20. August 2008)

lass den McD sein und geh lieber in BK


----------



## Caveman1979 (20. August 2008)

40h woche aber gleitzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

wäääääääääääääääää Bk ist bäääääääääääää

iiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Nexushunter schrieb:


> lass den McD sein und geh lieber in BK




Mc ist direkt um die Ecke; BK muss ich erst 20 km fahren. das geht sich nich aus in der Pause^^

Und nein, ich hab noch nichts gegessen heut mittag.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (20. August 2008)

bin wieder da sry war im lernen vertieft aufeinmal XD


----------



## Caveman1979 (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Mc ist direkt um die Ecke; BK muss ich erst 20 km fahren. das geht sich nich aus in der Pause^^
> 
> Und nein, ich hab noch nichts gegessen heut mittag.
> 
> ...




Bähhhhhh Mc oder BK fraß!

Esst was ordenliches wie Braten oder Eisbeinoder Pinguinsuppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Mc ist direkt um die Ecke; BK muss ich erst 20 km fahren. das geht sich nich aus in der Pause^^
> 
> Und nein, ich hab noch nichts gegessen heut mittag.
> 
> ...



warum isst du am mittag nicht? -.-


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Bähhhhhh Mc oder BK fraß!
> 
> Esst was ordenliches wie Braten oder Eisbeinoder Pinguinsuppe
> 
> ...



ne da ess ich lieber was anderes


----------



## Caveman1979 (20. August 2008)

Du bekommst Pinguspezialmastfutter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> bin wieder da sry war im lernen vertieft aufeinmal XD



schäm dich einfach zu lernen^^


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> warum isst du am mittag nicht? -.-



Nix dabei und ich ess ja sowieso wenn ich heimkomme mit mein Schatzi zusammen. Und zuviel essen geht dann doch was arg auf die Hüften. Normal hol ich mir mittags n Salat, Brötchen etc. aber noch keine Zeit gehabt hier.

(Scheiss Provisionsabrechnung nervt)


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

*bild anschau*

*dein post anschau*

*hammer hol*

*mit schaumstof überzieh*

*auf coco hau*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Nix dabei und ich ess ja sowieso wenn ich heimkomme mit mein Schatzi zusammen. Und zuviel essen geht dann doch was arg auf die Hüften. Normal hol ich mir mittags n Salat, Brötchen etc. aber noch keine Zeit gehabt hier.
> 
> (Scheiss Provisionsabrechnung nervt)




Mh vieleicht kann ich dir bei deiner rechnung helfen!

alles überweisen was geht auf Kntnr00000000000  Blz000000000000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Mh vieleicht kann ich dir bei deiner rechnung helfen!
> 
> alles überweisen was geht auf Kntnr00000000000  Blz000000000000
> 
> ...




So ungefähr stellen sich das die Verkäufer hier wohl auch vor *Schenkelklopf* Und dann kommen immer die langen gesichter
wenn ich die abrechnung rüberreich XD


----------



## Caveman1979 (20. August 2008)

So dann beschließen wir hier gleich mal das die Provi. abgeschaft wird damit du mehr entlastet wirst!

Den VK sagst das sie sich in diesem Te darüber beschweren können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> So dann beschließen wir hier gleich mal das die Provi. abgeschaft wird damit du mehr entlastet wirst!
> 
> Den VK sagst das sie sich in diesem Te darüber beschweren können
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

man corin xchar ist ja mal scheisse da will man dein foto gross anschauen und muss sich registreieren -.-

also stimtm der name da ?^^


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> man corin xchar ist ja mal scheisse da will man dein foto gross anschauen und muss sich registreieren -.-
> 
> also stimtm der name da ?^^




häng da noch ein *na* dran dann passts^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> häng da noch ein *na* dran dann passts^^



naja corina halt

höre den namen zum ersten mal kenne nur

corine wobei man es corin ausspricht^^

naja war wohl nichts mit foto gross anschaue^^


----------



## Nexushunter (20. August 2008)

ich glaub unser firmennetzwerk heißt corina^^


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Nexushunter schrieb:


> ich glaub unser firmennetzwerk heißt corina^^



oO

ich weiss auch nich wie meine Eltern da drauf kamen aber sie finden den immer noch schön. Naaaja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rufname im Freundeskreis ist schon einige Jahre Coco...daher dann der Charname 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

aso^^


----------



## Nexushunter (20. August 2008)

joa coco klingt lässiger als corina

wobei corina natürlich femininer klingt^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Nexushunter schrieb:


> joa coco klingt lässiger als corina
> 
> wobei corina natürlich femininer klingt^^




naja ist ja nicht so schwer


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Ich spiel ne Blutelfe...das ist ingame feminin genug^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich spiel ne Blutelfe...das ist ingame feminin genug^^



naja wen du full t5 hast sieht man davon nicht viel^^


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja wen du full t5 hast sieht man davon nicht viel^^




nur noch ein Teil XD

aber 3/8 T6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> noch nen hordler man man man



Neidhammel =)



Nexushunter schrieb:


> lass den McD sein und geh lieber in BK




kannst du das auc auf deutsch? oO


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

ich habe/hatte

0xt1
0xt2
0xt3
0xt4
0xt5
0xt6 <--- hab am donnerstag vllt mein erstest t6^^


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Neidhammel =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lass den Mc Donalds sein und geh lieber in Burger King^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Neidhammel =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




McD = MC Donalds
Bk =  Burger king


----------



## Maurolotschi (20. August 2008)

Natsu du bist einfach zu langsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

nope habs nur zu spät gesehen


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

noch 15 min dan wird nach hause gedonnert schnel tanken gehen und dan 6 monate wow noch einzahlen -.-

und dan muss ich arka gehen non hero ode rhero muss noch bt pre bis ssc fertig haben bis 19.30 -.-


----------



## White-Frost (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> noch 15 min dan wird nach hause gedonnert schnel tanken gehen und dan 6 monate wow noch einzahlen -.-
> 
> und dan muss ich arka gehen non hero ode rhero muss noch bt pre bis ssc fertig haben bis 19.30 -.-


hf^^ und 6 mo nate nimmste gleich?


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> noch 15 min dan wird nach hause gedonnert schnel tanken gehen und dan 6 monate wow noch einzahlen -.-
> 
> und dan muss ich arka gehen non hero ode rhero muss noch bt pre bis ssc fertig haben bis 19.30 -.-




na dann mal viel spass^^ das wird ja nen stress 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut das ich damit schon durch bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> hf^^ und 6 mo nate nimmste gleich?



ich nehme immer 6 monate spare mir so 10 franken^^ alle 6 monate (ca 6 euro)

naja würde ich es per kreditkarte machen bezahle ich dan für 3x 6 monaten so viel wie ohne kreditkarte in 4x 6 monaten


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> na dann mal viel spass^^ das wird ja nen stress
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja sagen wirs so ich weis das seit über nen monat das ich das zu tun hab^^

aber war zu fual ...^^


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

ich gimp hier noch ne stunde rum, dann zum Schwiegervatter Auto tauschen weil ich das morgen mitnehmen soll in die Werkstatt (arbeite da)

und dann gehts heim und Hyjal abfarmen^^   *hoffe auf Hose*


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

mhm ich glaub wir farmen morgen mh erste 4 bosse am montag farmt uns dan Archie^^

wie die letzten 2 raidtage


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm ich glaub wir farmen morgen mh erste 4 bosse am montag farmt uns dan Archie^^
> 
> wie die letzten 2 raidtage




Archi ist der bekloppteste Boss von allen^^   Sobald einer die Träne verkackt oder im feuer rumgammelt isses direkt n wipe XD

Hat bei uns auch etwas gedauert bis zum kill. und dauert komischerweise auch heut noch länger als alle anderen Bosse. Sogar Illidan stirbt flotter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. August 2008)

hehe

nagut ich bin mal weg wünshc dir noch nen schönen tag bis nächstes mal bin jetzt bis montag nicht mehr auf buffed wegen schule kannst ja fals am montag da bsit ne pn schicken bin auf jedenfall da^^

also ciao ciao


----------



## Maurolotschi (20. August 2008)

ciao 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (20. August 2008)

Tschö Tschö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (20. August 2008)

hm... threaderwetierung von 30 seiten heute bis jetzt... nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telkano (21. August 2008)

oh man ihr spinnt doch


----------



## youngceaser (21. August 2008)

lol wieso komt dieser Thread um 22 uhr am donnerstag abend xD ??


----------



## Neradox (25. August 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> lol wieso komt dieser Thread um 22 uhr am donnerstag abend xD ??



Warum nicht? Ich habe jetzt am Montag um 19:39 hier rein gepostet *omg*

=)


----------



## Davidor (25. August 2008)

Weil heute nicht Mittwoch ist xD


----------



## LaLeX (27. August 2008)

Dafür ist jetzt mittwoch .__.'

Mein Körper ist seeehr unsympathisch. Hatte eigentlich von um 0 Uhr aufzustehen, noch 5 Stunden bischen zu leveln... Wecker gestellt, Handy-Wecker auch... Und was passiert?! Um Punkt 5 Uhr wach ich auf -.-' Seh gerade noch, wie die 04:99 auf meinem Wecker auf 05.00 umspringt ~.~

Naja, denn spiel ebend 6 Stunden Need For Speed oder CS...

Noch jemand nen Kaffee?
Achtung, ist seehr stark *schütteL*


----------



## sp4rkl3z (27. August 2008)

uiui... happy spamming ist eröffnet...

mhm... kaffe und kippen hollen ist ne idee.


----------



## shartas (27. August 2008)

whäääääääää ich wollt jetzt aunoch en bisschen bäume farmen gehn bevors zur arbeit geht und asl ich mich einloggen wollt gemerkt das ja ma wieder mittwoch ist


----------



## Atroniss (27. August 2008)

Flachzange


----------



## Uldart (27. August 2008)

ist schon wieder Mittwoch ????   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (27. August 2008)

Uldart schrieb:


> ist schon wieder Mittwoch ????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (27. August 2008)

ach hier sind ja auch welche on o0


Ps: was macht ihr so ?^^


----------



## sp4rkl3z (27. August 2008)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Flachzange



Flachzange wie:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (27. August 2008)

wo sollen wir auch sonst sein wenn die server down sind^^


edit @melih SPAMEN


----------



## Psamathe (27. August 2008)

wuhu endlich wieder mittwoch...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn kaffee und kippen ihre wirkung entfallten kommt vielleicht was sinnvolles... 

ach nee bis dann sind die server ja nicht mehr down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dafür spendier ich ne runde kaffee und kekse xD


----------



## Yiraja (27. August 2008)

wie gut das ich heute arbeiten muss ^^


----------



## Ziuziu (27. August 2008)

mhh ich brauch e kaffe anchshcub warte seit 3 uhr dsa die server weider an gehen


----------



## shartas (27. August 2008)

mist hab gestern vergessen milch zu kaufen und muss mein kaffee jetzt schwarz trinken


----------



## Psamathe (27. August 2008)

*einen liter milch schenk*

so wies die inselbewohner am liebsten haben xD


----------



## Melih (27. August 2008)

und ich kann net schlafen udn bin jetzt hier und zeichne nebenbei mangas (die aber irgendwie schlecht aussehen -.-)


----------



## Atroniss (27. August 2008)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> Flachzange wie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jo geile sendung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soul6 (27. August 2008)

Und wieder einmal ist es soweit : Mittwoch ist´s :-))

Guten Morgen alle zusammen und Grüße aus dem Ösi-Land




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

randy


----------



## shartas (27. August 2008)

guten morgen der herr


----------



## sp4rkl3z (27. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 waah.. die össis sind da...

menno, iwie ist mittwoch doof!


----------



## shartas (27. August 2008)

@atronis hab mir grad mal deine tracks angehör net schelcht auch wenn ich egtl eher dnb hör und net so auf goa psytrance steh


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (27. August 2008)

gogo wir schaffen die 900!!


----------



## Hadez6666 (27. August 2008)

Guten Morgen alle miteinander


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (27. August 2008)

Hadez6666 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen alle miteinander



Guten morgen


----------



## KennyKiller (27. August 2008)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> waah.. die össis sind da...
> ...


WAhahaha^^ich kann beta zocken^^


----------



## kolopol (27. August 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> WAhahaha^^ich kann beta zocken^^




Wahahaha ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vafanculo (27. August 2008)

will auch zoggen -.- ich hasse mittwoche mit dem serverdown



*kellogs machen geh*


----------



## Skelettkrieger (27. August 2008)

juhu die server sind down es lebe der Mittwoch!
*joke*


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. August 2008)

Blubb


----------



## Andrúslas (27. August 2008)

Man ich bin in der schule gammel informatik unterricht der lehrer erklärt was und alle sind am wc3 zocken und er merkts nichtmal ^.^ los leute unterhaltet mich muss noch 2 stunden überleben


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

guten morgen ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



komischer tag heute echt

30 min verpennt komme her 1' min später kommt abteilungsleiter mit kuchen ^^

muahahahaha

so allen was hinstell zu essen


----------



## Cervante (27. August 2008)

Guten Mittwoch Morgen euch allen


----------



## Andrúslas (27. August 2008)

man informatik ist langweilig ^.^ unterhaltet mich mimimi


----------



## Maurolotschi (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> guten morgen ihr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Morgens allerseits...
Komischer Tag heute? Hm ich freu mich, dass endlich wieder mal schönes Wetter ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich schon arbeiten muss, dann will ich nicht auch noch Regen haben.
Hm, Kuchen wär was feines, wir haben nur Sandwiches bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Dem Pingu ein Stück Sandwich hinleg und auf ein paar Kuchenkrümmel im Gegenzug hoff*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

ach was sicher net langweilig das cool

naja  sollten mal die leute kommen


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

... *hust* seit dri tagen krank geschrieben xD *hust keine stimme mehr und husten...


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is hier eigentlich überhaupt noch wer den ich kenne? (Außer Natsu) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwarzes Schaf (27. August 2008)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen zusammen,

es ist mal wieder Mittwoch und ich freue mich darauf hier wieder etwas zu lesen. Ich sitze nur noch heute gelangweilt im Word-Kurs und versuche mich gerade an einem Serienbrief bzw. uns wird dieser gerade erklärt.

Während die anderen die Datensätze noch schreiben, lese ich im Forum.

Nur noch heute.

Morgen ist Prüfungs-Tag. Dann hab ich erstmal bis nächste Woche Montag frei und dann geht es weiter.

So mal kurz wieder zu hören, bis gleich.


Gruss "eingelangweiltes schwarzes Schaf"


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

aber wir brauchen ein thema...

gib mir ma bitte den kaffe da *schlürf* hey der is ja viel zu stark ! naja egal

ich würde jetzt zum friseur gehen wenn der neue patsch scho draußen wär (Info) 

was haltet ihr von dem ?


----------



## Andrúslas (27. August 2008)

lol ich mach grad auch serienbriefe im informatikkurs - du bemitleideter


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






aber ich kenne dich aus den ganzezn mittwoch threads


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Word stinkt - Serienbriefe stinken - Kurse stinken - Prüfungen stinken!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

ohhh shit ich musss mir ma ne sig nen neuen ava und so machen ... is ja schlimm


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

slace coco kommt bald^^

jenny hat urlaub und die anderen keine ahnung

sleepe war vorhind a-.-


kein thema

schade ist whity nicht da 

naja packen wir das Thema: FRAU mal an^^


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Word stinkt - Serienbriefe stinken - Kurse stinken - Prüfungen stinken!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




shrek auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> aber ich kenne dich aus den ganzezn mittwoch threads



schön, hoffentlich hast du nur gutes von mir gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> slace coco kommt bald^^
> 
> jenny hat urlaub und die anderen keine ahnung
> 
> ...





wie findest du den euen inhaltspatsch vor WotLK


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> shrek auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




NIEMALS!! Was fällt dir ein solch derartig böse Gerüchte zu verbreiten?? Unverschämtheit!! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (27. August 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> aber wir brauchen ein thema...
> 
> gib mir ma bitte den kaffe da *schlürf* hey der is ja viel zu stark ! naja egal
> 
> ...


Will auch zum Friseuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der letzte Inhaltspatch ist sicher eine gute sache... Für diejenigen, die z.B. den Schriftgelehrten-Beruf schon skillen wollen... Mir bringt es nix, da ich jetzt einen 3. Char auf lvl70 spiele, womit ich dann die für mich wichtigsten Berufe erlernt habe (Kürschner, Lederer, Schneider, Verzauberer, Bergbauer, Juwelenschleifer), somit wird der DK Schriftgelehrter werden und wahrscheinlich noch Ingenieur oder Kräutersammler/Alchi...


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> schön, hoffentlich hast du nur gutes von mir gelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das hier



Slavery schrieb:


> Word stinkt - Serienbriefe stinken - Kurse stinken - Prüfungen stinken!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



is ja net gerade ein musterbeispiel oder ?


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> slace coco kommt bald^^
> jenny hat urlaub und die anderen keine ahnung
> sleepe war vorhind a-.-
> kein thema
> ...



Coco juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jenny hat sich keinen Urlaub verdient! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wo is Xely? Mumble? Herault? Hunter? Mara? usw?
Was wo war Sleepy?  Sleeeeeeeeeeepyy *schrei*

Frauen? haben wir das Thema nich schon durch?^^


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Will auch zum Friseuer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




mir geht das so :

mein main is atm alchi, das heißt an tränken wirds meinem main traum seit wc 3 (DK) net mangeln NUR: was soll ich werde mit dem dk zur auswahl stehen : schneider (umhang verzauberungen sind cool) enchaner (is wohl klar) schrifgelhrter /is auch klar denke ich mal) lederer (trommeln)


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

naja das war das gleiche mit bc

ich denke es wird eh neue veränderungen geben in der skillung vor bc haben si edie jäger zu stark gemacht (zienlich stark)

bevor du mti deinem krieger bei dem warst wrst tot^^

freue mich auf arena

wieder bewegliche dinger JUHU


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Coco juhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das kommt jetzt in meine sig^^


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> das hier
> 
> is ja net gerade ein musterbeispiel oder ?




Mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich sprich hier für die Allgemeinheit? Oder etwa nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (27. August 2008)

Ansonsten hätte ich ein Thema, das mich seit letztem Sonntag-Abend die ganze Zeit verfolgt: Wie holen wir den ZA-Bären?!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3 Kisten im Timerun sind kein Problem mehr, aber für die 4. Kiste fehlen uns meistens 4-6 Minuten, oder wir wipen noch an der Kombination Luchsmobs/"Diese Deppen die übernehmen können"-Pat, die mit Vorliebe unseren Pala-Tank übernehmen, was unweigerlich zum Wipe führt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie weit seid ihr in ZA? Habt ihr irgendwelche Abkürzungen, die ihr nehmt? Spezielle Taktiken/Gruppenzusammenstellungen? Wie sieht der Equipstand bei euch aus? Was sind eurer Meinung nach die wichtigsten Punkte, um Zeit zu sparen?


----------



## Sonsbecker (27. August 2008)

Moin vom Niederrhein,

00000000 Eier, §§§§§§§§§§§§§§§ Croissant und &&&&&&&&&&&&&&&& Brezen für alle

Kaffee ist gerade aus - ich mops mir den mal bei jemand anderem

By the way - alle schon Überlegungen zum nächsten Haarschnitt angestellt? Wenn ja, wie soll er werden? Ich mach meinem Menschen-Krieger nen Affro-Look  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Coco juhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




nichtmal 1 %

ey coco = meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jenny doch hat sie sie war mit mir die letzten 2 wochen fleissig am schreiben also

xely ist am büroplatz wechseln 

mumbel weis net war gestern on

hunter?? der ist tot glaubs^^

mara auch


----------



## Schwarzes Schaf (27. August 2008)

Ja,

Computer-Kurs sind toll, aber sie können einfach total langweilig sein, besonders wenn es um das Thema Serienbrief geht *heul*

Aber morgen ist es für mich vorbei 
*jubel*

Also dürft ihr mir morgen ab 11 Uhr die Daumen drücken. Werde am nächsten Mittwoch, dann mitteilen ob ich bestanden habe oder nicht.

Die Prüfung geht 45min, und wird von Mircosoft abgenommen.

Gruss Schwarzes Schaf


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> das kommt jetzt in meine sig^^







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stimmt der Satz is echt tiefsinnig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Ansonsten hätte ich ein Thema, das mich seit letztem Sonntag-Abend die ganze Zeit verfolgt: Wie holen wir den ZA-Bären?!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ehm geht ihr mit 3 heiler wen nicht dan braucht ihr bessere dds^^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

ich lasse meinen haarschnitt so wie der ist

kann man auch piercings entfernen? -.-


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

am wochenende gehe ihc mal beta testen nen freund von mir hat ja so nen key^^


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Ansonsten hätte ich ein Thema, das mich seit letztem Sonntag-Abend die ganze Zeit verfolgt: Wie holen wir den ZA-Bären?!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




garnet -- aber eine frage : kann man gegen mc ne bubble zünden ?


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> garnet -- aber eine frage : kann man gegen mc ne bubble zünden ?



versuchs mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also normalerweise gehts


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> am wochenende gehe ihc mal beta testen nen freund von mir hat ja so nen key^^




ein freund von mir hat keinen key

schon fast n wunder


----------



## Maurolotschi (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ehm geht ihr mit 3 heiler wen nicht dan braucht ihr bessere dds^^


Das ist ja das Problem... Ich bin Heiler, wir sind bisher mit 3 Heilern reingegangen, und ich habe das Gefühl, dass es mit 2 Heilern möglich ist... Aber nur, wenn die DD's nicht so viel Randomschaden von den Mobs abkriegen^^

Unser Equipstand ist halt nicht der beste... Wenn wir die Top-Gruppe dabei haben, haben alle ZA/Markenequip...
Wir haben nur 2-3 Caster, die in der Lage sind, über 1000 dps zu fahren bisher. Ob das reicht?


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

naja der war an der blizzcon^^


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Schwarzes schrieb:


> Ja,
> 
> Computer-Kurs sind toll, aber sie können einfach total langweilig sein, besonders wenn es um das Thema Serienbrief geht *heul*
> 
> ...




Ich drück dir die Daumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hau rein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Tehodrakis:   Nette Sig, gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Problem... Ich bin Heiler, wir sind bisher mit 3 Heilern reingegangen, und ich habe das Gefühl, dass es mit 2 Heilern möglich ist... Aber nur, wenn die DD's nicht so viel Randomschaden von den Mobs abkriegen^^
> 
> Unser Equipstand ist halt nicht der beste... Wenn wir die Top-Gruppe dabei haben, haben alle ZA/Markenequip...
> Wir haben nur 2-3 Caster, die in der Lage sind, über 1000 dps zu fahren bisher. Ob das reicht?



anstelle von 3 heiler schmeist dne schlechtesten(oder der der man nicht braucht) weg und nehmt dafür nen shadow oder moonkin mit je nachdem ob ihr dne habt oder net

Druiden heiler gegen druidenmoonkin austauschen 

und mit pala tank ist es schon angenehmer gegen die luchsgrp


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich drück dir die Daumen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*KREISCH* Du hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> ...
> @ Tehodrakis:   Nette Sig, gefällt mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

ey das war auf wow bezogen net im rl^^

das mit piercings


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> *KREISCH* Du hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




er is da ER IST DA *ER IS DA *


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> *KREISCH* Du hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na endlich ist SIE da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> *KREISCH* Du hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich ahb zwar keine ahnung wer du bist, aber die anderen schwärmen vion dir


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> na endlich ist SIE da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




stimmt !

aber der pos(t)er


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

what?^^

ach ja er ist leider keine Sie

hab das nur wegen seiner paladine gesagt


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> *KREISCH* Du hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeppppppyyyyyyyyyyy!!! *schrei*

JUHUUUUUUU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwarzes Schaf (27. August 2008)

Ihr wollt das Thema "FRAUEN" okay, ihr bekommt es, ihr wollt es ja nicht anders.

Ich bin eine Frau, die Aufmunterung, Mut und Glück zugesprochen braucht für Morgen.
*mimmi mimmi*
*traurig guck*
*sich überflüssig fühl*
*sauer weil mich keiner beachtet*
*usw*






*sich innerlich kaputtlach über das Geschriebene*
omg, hoffentlich werde ich niemals so werden^^

Gruss Schwarzes Schaf


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> *KREISCH* Du hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




auf leren magen sollst du ent schreien


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

-.-

frauen müssen net so sein


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Schwarzes schrieb:


> Ihr wollt das Thema "FRAUEN" okay, ihr bekommt es, ihr wollt es ja nicht anders.
> 
> Ich bin eine Frau, die Aufmunterung, Mut und Glück zugesprochen braucht für Morgen.
> *mimmi mimmi*
> ...



Hey, ich hab dir schon viel Glück und Erfolg gewunschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> -.-
> 
> frauen müssen net so sein




können sie aber xD


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> auf leren magen sollst du ent schreien




DAS halt ich für ein Gerücht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwarzes Schaf (27. August 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche *freu*

ich kann leider nicht so schnell lesen und schreiben und so tun als folge ich dem Unterricht aufmerksam, das ist Hochleistungssport am Morgen^^

Gruss Schwarzes Schaf


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> DAS halt ich für ein Gerücht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich halt das für nen satz mit viiiieeelen fehlern


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> auf leren magen sollst du ent schreien




shcmeis mal meinen edit weg von deiner sig


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Schwarzes schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche *freu*
> 
> ich kann leider nicht so schnell lesen und schreiben und so tun als folge ich dem Unterricht aufmerksam, das ist Hochleistungssport am Morgen^^
> 
> Gruss Schwarzes Schaf




zu dem thema hab ich was: (wird rein editiert)


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> shcmeis mal meinen edit weg von deiner sig




pöh - warum is das ein edit ?

edere edo edidi = verkünden ?


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

man man man

mit euch macht das thema "FRAU" (das beste überhaupt) keinen spass -.-

need Whity


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> ich halt das für nen satz mit viiiieeelen fehlern




Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mir schon überlegt ob ich "ent" schrein soll, also auf leeren Magen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ent ent ent *schrei*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@SchwarzesSchaf oder BlackSheep (i kan veri gut inglisch)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na klar kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> pöh - warum is das ein edit ?
> 
> edere edo edidi = verkünden ?



zitat sry^^


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Guten Morgen!
Ich kann mich nicht mehr einloggen!
Wer herausfindet warum, bekommt nen Keks :>


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> zitat sry^^




kein problem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber lassen tu ichs trozdem ! find ich cool


----------



## nighthawk25 (27. August 2008)

Kann man nicht mal einen neuen Tread dazu aufmachen, der hier wird langsam Unübersichtlich und verkommt zum Chat.

Vorschlag an Buffed führt ein Chat ein.


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> Ich kann mich nicht mehr einloggen!
> Wer herausfindet warum, bekommt nen Keks :>




server down ! *KEKS KEKS KEKS*


----------



## Wôlke0310 (27. August 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> Ich kann mich nicht mehr einloggen!
> Wer herausfindet warum, bekommt nen Keks :>




XEEEEEEEELYYYYYYYYY

lügnerin ahst auf de rarbeit gar kein wow tz

du ich habs wieder versaut hab einen screenshot gemacht von meinem mount + Lurky aber habs jetzt zuhause auf meinem laptop -.-


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




JEHAAA jetzt sind alle da


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




morgen wolke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na wie gehts?


juhu endlich kommen die frauen "hust"


----------



## Atroniss (27. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> @atronis hab mir grad mal deine tracks angehör net schelcht auch wenn ich egtl eher dnb hör und net so auf goa psytrance steh


danke. aber derzeit habe ich nur reine trance Lieder gemacht,( Psy/goatrance mache ich auch, aber ist keins fertig)


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> XEEEEEEEELYYYYYYYYY
> 
> lügnerin ahst auf de rarbeit gar kein wow tz
> 
> du ich habs wieder versaut hab einen screenshot gemacht von meinem mount + Lurky aber habs jetzt zuhause auf meinem laptop -.-




ohhh mist ! aber vllt. hat sies net deinstalliert und der acc is noch net gekündigt (sehr unwahrscheinlich)


----------



## Wôlke0310 (27. August 2008)

gut, danke und selbst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



soll ich wieder gehen?^^


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lügnerin ahst auf de rarbeit gar kein wow tz


Lügnerin? Na.. ich lass es trotzdem mal gelten *Keks reich*

Zu der andren Anregung, von wegen Buffed-Chat, den gibt es doch!
Den Buffed-IRC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> gut, danke und selbst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





nein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> Ich kann mich nicht mehr einloggen!
> Wer herausfindet warum, bekommt nen Keks :>




Xely, hab dich schon vermisst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Schwarzes schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche *freu*
> 
> ich kann leider nicht so schnell lesen und schreiben und so tun als folge ich dem Unterricht aufmerksam, das ist Hochleistungssport am Morgen^^
> 
> Gruss Schwarzes Schaf




so ich schreibs hier extra sonst liests keiner


Der Wahre Hexer kann einen Gegner verbannen, gleichzeitig einen zweiten verführen, einen dritten fearen, einen fünften zudotten, einen sechsten tanken, einen siebten mit Mathehausaufgaben verwirren, einen achten beleidigen bis er weint, einen neunten komplett aus dem Spiel entfernen, einen zehnten überzeugen für ihn zu kämpfen, und während er das tut ist er in zwölf verschiedenen Foren aktiv, sieht fern und telefoniert mit der Schwiegermutter.


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Xely, hab dich schon vermisst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Huhu, ja.. hab schon den Romanverdächtigen GB Eintrag gesehn ;D
Was meintest du mit _Berühmtheit_?


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Lügnerin? Na.. ich lass es trotzdem mal gelten *Keks reich*
> 
> Zu der andren Anregung, von wegen Buffed-Chat, den gibt es doch!
> Den Buffed-IRC
> ...




wo is das pew pew unter deinem vögellein hin ?


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> gut, danke und selbst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



spinnst du  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (27. August 2008)

Guten Morgen ihr Chaoten...



Natsumee schrieb:


> juhu endlich kommen die frauen "hust"



Und zack bin ich zur Stelle... (lasst mich durch, ich bin Arzt)



Slavery schrieb:


> Xely, hab dich schon vermisst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab auch alle vermisst... XD


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> spinnst du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




auch wenn ich net gemeint war:

jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> wo is das pew pew unter deinem vögellein hin ?


Hat wegen dem etwas größeren GIF nicht mehr reingepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ihr Chaoten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




na endlich da du warst gestern hie rund hast mir nicht mal geschrieben du sau tz

oder doch?^^


----------



## n.A. (27. August 2008)

Hiho Leute, ich hasse Mittwoch ^^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hat wegen dem etwas größeren GIF nicht mehr reingepasst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hey xely dachte du wechselst heute deinen arbeitsplatz??


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ihr Chaoten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jo aber wnen alle dich vermisssen dann bist du weg und net wenn du alle vermisst wir, oder ?

ich bin mir net mehr so sicher was ich wie in wlecher reihenfolge schrieben wollte


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

ich finde den mittwoch den besten tag unter der woche^^


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hat wegen dem etwas größeren GIF nicht mehr reingepasst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




k


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hey xely dachte du wechselst heute deinen arbeitsplatz??


Hää? Ne... ich sagte nächste Woche..heute kann ich noch schreiben, vllt zum letzten mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohulor (27. August 2008)

So jetzt will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Spiele schon ewig Wow, nur bis jetzt hatte ich noch nie Lust etwas hierein zu schreiben.^^

Aber jetzt hab ich das mal so bisschen durchgelesen und ich find es wirklich sehr angenehm. Nur freundliche Worte, keine hitzigen Diskussionen, einfaches Abwarten und quatschen^^.

Ich mach mir jetzt erstmal Frühstück, wie schön dass ich das mal erlebe als Student^^, sonst ist ja frühaufstehen nicht so mein Ding. Dann werd ich weiter an meiner Diplomarbeit schreiben und ab elf werd ich dann wohl ein bisschen PVP machen^^.

Jo dann wünsch ich allen einen schönen Guten Morgen und einen geseegneten Appetit für alle die noch frühstücken wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hää? Ne... ich sagte nächste Woche..heute kann ich noch schreiben, vllt zum letzten mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das tut weh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (27. August 2008)

Mal brav gumo sage...
Sind ja immer noch die selben die hier schreiben pfui !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

knuddel @ wolke schön brav dableiben wenn ich auch mal wieder reinschau!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hää? Ne... ich sagte nächste Woche..heute kann ich noch schreiben, vllt zum letzten mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aso 

hey wne du nen shceis platz kriegst geh streiken^^

warum musst eigendlich platz wechseln??

hast du ne geschäfts e-mail adresse? wen ja kansnt sie ja per pn schicken weil da sagen sie weniger was^^


----------



## Mumble (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> na endlich da du warst gestern hie rund hast mir nicht mal geschrieben du sau tz
> 
> oder doch?^^



Gestern?!? Gestern habe ich mir den Heath Ledger im Kino angshaut... Danach bin ich doch gleich ins Bettchen, oder?!? Ich bin verwirrt...


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Ohulor schrieb:


> So jetzt will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Spiele schon ewig Wow, nur bis jetzt hatte ich noch nie Lust etwas hierein zu schreiben.^^
> 
> Aber jetzt hab ich das mal so bisschen durchgelesen und ich find es wirklich sehr angenehm. Nur freundliche Worte, keine hitzigen Diskussionen, einfaches Abwarten und quatschen^^.
> 
> ...




wen dein server net länger down is


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Ohulor schrieb:


> Ich mach mir jetzt erstmal Frühstück, wie schön dass ich das mal erlebe als Student^^, sonst ist ja frühaufstehen nicht so mein Ding. Dann werd ich weiter an meiner Diplomarbeit schreiben und ab elf werd ich dann wohl ein bisschen PVP machen^^.


Diplomarbeit? Oh Gott :/
Eines der Dinge zu denen ich jetzt keine Lust hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Mal brav gumo sage...
> Sind ja immer noch die selben die hier schreiben pfui !!!
> 
> 
> ...




was pfui????

ach ja Ruven fals dich interessiert

gilde hat 4 bosse in bt down
und schau mal bei mir im profil nach ^^
was ich gerkriegt hab muahahaha
(kommentar wünschenswert *hust*)


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

rofl hat der omg gesagt


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Ohulor schrieb:


> So jetzt will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Spiele schon ewig Wow, nur bis jetzt hatte ich noch nie Lust etwas hierein zu schreiben.^^
> 
> Aber jetzt hab ich das mal so bisschen durchgelesen und ich find es wirklich sehr angenehm. Nur freundliche Worte, keine hitzigen Diskussionen, einfaches Abwarten und quatschen^^.
> 
> ...




thx dir auch^^

viel glück bei der arbeit


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Huhu, ja.. hab schon den Romanverdächtigen GB Eintrag gesehn ;D
> Was meintest du mit _Berühmtheit_?




Hört sich ja nich nach purer Begeisterung an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ich in Pafnet in deinem GB gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mumble, Gugu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> rofl hat der omg gesagt


^

wen bezeichnest du mti DER?????


----------



## Mumble (27. August 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> jo aber wnen alle dich vermisssen dann bist du weg und net wenn du alle vermisst wir, oder ?
> 
> ich bin mir net mehr so sicher was ich wie in wlecher reihenfolge schrieben wollte



ähhhhh ja... so in etwa^^



Xelyna schrieb:


> Diplomarbeit? Oh Gott :/
> Eines der Dinge zu denen ich jetzt keine Lust hätte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer hat da schon Lust drauf... Ich muss auch in nem halben Jahr ran... Und Freude kommt mir bei dem Gedanken daran bestimmt nicht _hoch_...


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Gestern?!? Gestern habe ich mir den Heath Ledger im Kino angshaut... Danach bin ich doch gleich ins Bettchen, oder?!? Ich bin verwirrt...




nene du warst in buffed online habs gesehen^^

schau in meinem profil nach^^


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was pfui????
> 
> ach ja Ruven fals dich interessiert
> 
> ...




sry aber dein rpiest hat pvp equip an.. oder isses dein warri der bt geht ?


----------



## Mumble (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Mumble, Gugu!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GUGU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> sry aber dein rpiest hat pvp equip an.. oder isses dein warri der bt geht ?



mein priester 

der scheis ava geht irgendwie net -.-

ich bin von freitag bis montag pvp

von montag bis donnerstag pve


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> GUGU
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GAGA??^^


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was pfui????
> 
> ach ja Ruven fals dich interessiert
> 
> ...





nö der auch net

aber gz


----------



## Mumble (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> GAGA??^^



JAJA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andrúslas (27. August 2008)

mimi noch 15 min informatik und langeweile ^.^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> nö der auch net
> 
> aber gz



hö?

wie der auch net?^^


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Kommentare erwünscht http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;#entry859840
Ach ich bin noch zu müde um was schön ironisch triefendes von mir zu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mein priester
> 
> der scheis ava geht irgendwie net -.-
> 
> ...




also an bosskills (auf buffed) hat der kein bt down


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Kommentare erwünscht http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;#entry859840
> Ach ich bin noch zu müde um was schön ironisch triefendes von mir zu geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




früher ins bett *hust*

und komm mich mal endlich besuchen^^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> also an bosskills (auf buffed) hat der kein bt down



ich war auch noch net bt ^^

hab ja nur gesagt gilde hat die down gemacht

und das genau als ich im urlaub war -.-


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> früher ins bett *hust*
> 
> und komm mich mal endlich besuchen^^


Ne.. konnt nicht schlafen.. die ganze Woche schon nicht richtig ^-^
Zu dir? Jessas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/e: Bäh.. Natsu hats nicht geschnallt dass ich den Thread sondern meinen schön ausgeklügelten Beitrag meinte *fg*


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Kommentare erwünscht http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;#entry859840
> Ach ich bin noch zu müde um was schön ironisch triefendes von mir zu geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




gemacht^^


----------



## Schwarzes Schaf (27. August 2008)

Du Glücklicher,

ich hab noch den ganzen Tag bis um 15h Word-Kurs. Gleich erstmal in der Pause mir mein Wecken mümmeln und etwas Mezzo trinken.

Und dann wieder Prüfungsvorbereitungs-Aufgaben widmen.

Gruss Schwarzes Schaf


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ne.. konnt nicht schlafen.. die ganze Woche schon nicht richtig ^-^
> Zu dir? Jessas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



-.-

ey bin gnaz lieb ....

und kannst dan sicher besser schlafen *hust*

schweizer luft und so halt....


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> also an bosskills (auf buffed) hat der kein bt down




Hehe Tehodrakis disst Natsu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

naja dein priester hat keine sachen aus bt an und dein warri auch net !

sagtest ja auch is pvp

aber im inventar hat dein priest keine bt sachen wnen ich das so sehe

und auch keine bosskills !

guck mir ma den warri an


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Meine doofe Hexe geht am WE auch wieder BT und Hyjal am Donnerstag, mal sehen was da so fällt *hoff hoff*


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

ICH HABE GESAGT DIE GILDE HAT BT 4 BOSSE DOWN 

NICHT ICH


DIE WAREN BT ALS ICH IM URLAUB WAR


na und habe Mh shcon paar mal 4 bosse gekillt und immernoch nichts gekriegt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Meine doofe Hexe geht am WE auch wieder BT und Hyjal am Donnerstag, mal sehen was da so fällt *hoff hoff*




eine gratis fahrkarte.....^^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hehe Tehodrakis disst Natsu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nope


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

nö ich find keinen hinwies darauf das du bt down hast

aber mit Der hier vllt. eher


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Xely, du spinnst, ich lieg schon unterm Tisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja hast schon anchgeschaut? GB Einträge @ Pafnet?


----------



## Maurolotschi (27. August 2008)

Grrr, kaum hat man mal ne viertelstunde was zu tun, scho ist man heillos am hintennach stolpern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Natsumee schrieb:


> anstelle von 3 heiler schmeist dne schlechtesten(oder der der man nicht braucht) weg und nehmt dafür nen shadow oder moonkin mit je nachdem ob ihr dne habt oder net
> 
> Druiden heiler gegen druidenmoonkin austauschen
> 
> und mit pala tank ist es schon angenehmer gegen die luchsgrp



Heiler... Naja: wir haben nen Healpriest (2.1k +heal), einen Holypala (1.7-1.8k +heal) und einen Baumdruiden (knapp 2k +heal (wenn man die zusätzliche Heilung in Baumform dazu rechnet, ca 2.2k) --> meine Wenigkeit). Ich mache alleine jeweils 40% + der gesamtheilung aus, von daher weiss ich nicht, ob die Leute ohne mich auskommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mal abgesehen davon, dass ich ein Heiler bin, der kaum oom geht, obwohl ich (im gegensatz zu den anderen heilern) nicht in der gleichen Gruppe wie der Shadow-priest bin.
Was spricht eigentlich gegen einen Druidenheiler? Habe schon mal nen Kommentar gelesen wie "Ihr nehmt Druidenheiler mit für ZA-Timerun? Krass!" Versteh nicht ganz, was ihr gegen uns bäumchen habt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Moonkin wäre bestimmt nicht schlecht wegen der Critaura, allerdings bin ich der einzige Druide, der überhaupt Casterequip hat (die anderen haben nur Tank-ausrüstung), und meine 750-800 spelldmg die ich in diesem Equip habe, reichen nicht aus für einen ZA-Timerun...




Tehodrakis schrieb:


> Der Wahre Hexer kann einen Gegner verbannen, gleichzeitig einen zweiten verführen, einen dritten fearen, einen fünften zudotten, einen sechsten tanken, einen siebten mit Mathehausaufgaben verwirren, einen achten beleidigen bis er weint, einen neunten komplett aus dem Spiel entfernen, einen zehnten überzeugen für ihn zu kämpfen, und während er das tut ist er in zwölf verschiedenen Foren aktiv, sieht fern und telefoniert mit der Schwiegermutter.


Liebe den Spruch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> nö ich find keinen hinwies darauf das du bt down hast
> 
> aber mit Der hier vllt. eher





ach so sry falscher char gesagt


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Xely, du spinnst, ich lieg schon unterm Tisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Warum liegst du unterm Tisch O.o..
Macht man das bei euch so?
Äh ne GB Entry @ Buffed..


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hehe Tehodrakis disst Natsu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hatte ich net vor und she ich auch net so ! kann ich aber gerne machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Natsumee schrieb:


> ICH HABE GESAGT DIE GILDE HAT BT 4 BOSSE DOWN
> 
> NICHT ICH
> 
> ...




ahh ok


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Grrr, kaum hat man mal ne viertelstunde was zu tun, scho ist man heillos am hintennach stolpern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab nicht gesagt ich mag den net^^

also dan schmeist dne pala raus und tauscht den gegen nen pala tank ein fals ihr es noch net habt


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Warum liegst du unterm Tisch O.o..
> Macht man das bei euch so?
> Äh ne GB Entry @ Buffed..




Weil ich grad dein Post gelesen hab, mit den SchadensKLASSEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja bei uns macht man das so...bäh... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Äh ne GB Entry @ Pafnet sollst lesen, dann klärt sich das mit der Berühmtheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Grrr, kaum hat man mal ne viertelstunde was zu tun, scho ist man heillos am hintennach stolpern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja heilende berührung kriegste in baumform net raus und ich weis net..

wenn der tank mal gecrittet wird wenn er net immun is musste mit nachwachsen heilen


sie sind halt net so schnell


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Weil ich grad dein Post gelesen hab, mit den SchadensKLASSEN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach das meinst du, dachte du hättest die Zeitschrift gesehen :/

Und auf den Beitrag hat ja noch nich ma wer geantwortet -.-"


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ach das meinst du, dachte du hättest die Zeitschrift gesehen :/



zeitschrift???


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> zeitschrift???


PC Action die letzten Monat oder so rauskam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> PC Action die letzten Monat oder so rauskam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aso und was gabs da so lustiges?^^


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ach das meinst du, dachte du hättest die Zeitschrift gesehen :/
> 
> Und auf den Beitrag hat ja noch nich ma wer geantwortet -.-"




Hab ich Xely, und ich war richtig stolz auf dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Armes Xely 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (27. August 2008)

Boahhhh... Mein Internet spackt schon wieder rum... Ich mach "den Laden" dicht und geh Frühstücken... Biba!


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aso und was gabs da so lustiges?^^




Original Xelyna gabs da drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Boahhhh... Mein Internet spackt schon wieder rum... Ich mach "den Laden" dicht und geh Frühstücken... Biba!




Lass es dir schmecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Original Xelyna gabs da drin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aha zeigt mal das zeug kenn ich net

konnte man da xelyna gewinnen?^^


----------



## StarBlight (27. August 2008)

*seufts*
warum müssen handwerker immer mittwochs morgens kommen...

jetzt sitz ich hier rum und guck dem beim arbeiten zu XD


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

wunder schönen guten morgen euch^^


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

StarBlight schrieb:


> *seufts*
> warum müssen handwerker immer mittwochs morgens kommen...
> 
> jetzt sitz ich hier rum und guck dem beim arbeiten zu XD


Besser als nasepopelnd vorm Einloggbildschirm zu warten ;D


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

StarBlight schrieb:


> *seufts*
> warum müssen handwerker immer mittwochs morgens kommen...
> 
> jetzt sitz ich hier rum und guck dem beim arbeiten zu XD




tia^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. August 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> ich ahb zwar keine ahnung wer du bist, aber die anderen schwärmen vion dir



Hrhr

Ja Natsu SIE ich geb dir gleich SIE    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ;D


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> wunder schönen guten morgen euch^^




na endlich du schlafmütze gogo need interessantes thema^^


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aha zeigt mal das zeug kenn ich net
> 
> konnte man da xelyna gewinnen?^^




Nein, Xely kann man nich gewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

mein gott natsu musst nich gleich beleidigend werden wen ich mal ausschlafen will bin doch schon da schnuggi XD


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Hrhr
> 
> Ja Natsu SIE ich geb dir gleich SIE
> 
> ...



es lebt sry er^^

naja weiblicher char?^^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Nein, Xely kann man nich gewinnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wieso?


----------



## tHe aXe (27. August 2008)

MOIN! 

Mir ist langweilig :/ und hab keinen Plan was ich sonst daddeln soll...


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> mein gott natsu musst nich gleich beleidigend werden wen ich mal ausschlafen will bin doch schon da schnuggi XD



*hust*


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

tHe schrieb:


> MOIN!
> 
> Mir ist langweilig :/ und hab keinen Plan was ich sonst daddeln soll...



bist ne frau?


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

tHe schrieb:


> MOIN!
> 
> Mir ist langweilig :/ und hab keinen Plan was ich sonst daddeln soll...


Tetris!


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Hrhr
> 
> Ja Natsu SIE ich geb dir gleich SIE
> 
> ...




Sleepy du Penner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bleib doch mal da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Tetris!



z.B. allein schon wegen der Mukke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> z.B. allein schon wegen der Mukke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach tetris einfach kult kann man tage durchzocken XD


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

man müsste das geshclecht vorher schon wissen sonst kann man net viel sagen...^^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ach tetris einfach kult kann man tage durchzocken XD




ich hab noch so eins auf N64^^


----------



## Ruven (27. August 2008)

Sag mal habt ihr seid 150 Seiten immer noch das selbe Thema ? o.O


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ach tetris einfach kult kann man tage durchzocken XD




Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Moin Whity 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Sag mal habt ihr seid 150 Seiten immer noch das selbe Thema ? o.O



keine ahnung du haben

niemand will hier halt über frauen reden was will man machen


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich hab noch so eins auf N64^^


ach n64 is langweilig des musste einfach auf den alten grauen klotz dem orginal gameboy zocken XD


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ach n64 is langweilig des musste einfach auf den alten grauen klotz dem orginal gameboy zocken XD




nene tetris auf N64 ist das geilste^^

oke und das erste tetris auch^^


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> keine ahnung du haben
> 
> niemand will hier halt über frauen reden was will man machen


über frauen? ich hab ne neue freundin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ viel mehr fällt mir imo nich ein ich überleg mal^^


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> keine ahnung du haben
> 
> niemand will hier halt über frauen reden was will man machen


Wizo sollt ich über mich reden wollen? Ich kenn mich doch schon seit fast 20 Jahren ^-^


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Ruven? Bist du da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wizo sollt ich über mich reden wollen? Ich kenn mich doch schon seit fast 20 Jahren ^-^




dan schies los 

"hust"^^

@ withy AHA AHA gogo pic^^ erzähl mal was gogo^^


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wizo sollt ich über mich reden wollen? Ich kenn mich doch schon seit fast 20 Jahren ^-^



Ich kenn dich schon so ca. 6 Monate und mögen tust mich immer noch nich...Damn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dan schies los
> 
> "hust"^^
> 
> @ withy AHA AHA gogo pic^^ erzähl mal was gogo^^


soweit kommts nochd as ich sowas hier rein post^^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich kenn dich schon so ca. 6 Monate udn mögen tust mich immer noch nich...Damn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



macht das wer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich meine warst so lange weg und so naja vllt bald wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> soweit kommts nochd as ich sowas hier rein post^^



angsthase schicks mir halt per pn^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> es lebt sry er^^
> 
> naja weiblicher char?^^



Attraktivität und so hrhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Muss nen Chatserver einrichten kann deswegen nur abundzu reinschauen :'(


----------



## StarBlight (27. August 2008)

hmm werd mal beobachten was der handwerker um punkt 11 uhr macht... wenn er nervös zuckend die bohrmaschine fallen lässt merk ich dass er entzug hat XD


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

StarBlight schrieb:


> hmm werd mal beobachten was der handwerker um punkt 11 uhr macht... wenn er nervös zuckend die bohrmaschine fallen lässt merk ich dass er entzug hat XD



why?


----------



## Ruven (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> keine ahnung du haben
> 
> niemand will hier halt über frauen reden was will man machen




Seit ich dich kenne versuchst du nix anderes zu tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hab nicht gesagt ich mag den net^^
> 
> also dan schmeist dne pala raus und tauscht den gegen nen pala tank ein fals ihr es noch net habt


Das beruhigt mich ungemein   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Okey Pala-Heiler raus und DD rein, Tanks ist tiptop mit Protpala und Druide, wohl die bestmögliche Tank-Combi in ZA.
Da hab ich grad noch ne Frage: wie viele nahkämpfer nehmt ihr mit nach ZA? Grundsätzlich sind doch Caster am besten, vor allem Magier und Hexer wegen schnellem Bomben...


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> macht das wer?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Natsu du bist bösartig und gemein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (27. August 2008)

kann das sein das es wirklich immer um das selbe geht auf jeder seite oder besser gesagt um nix und irgentwie sind es immer die selben verbrecher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Fas beruhigt mich ungemein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nen guten Dämitsch Warri zum Bleistift.


----------



## StarBlight (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> why?



na kann doch nur einen grund geben warum handwerker nur mittwochs morgens kommen ^^


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

StarBlight schrieb:


> na kann doch nur einen grund geben warum handwerker nur mittwochs morgens kommen ^^


Deswegn ist mein Hausarzt nur Mittwochs da O.o...


----------



## Tpohrl (27. August 2008)

LoL, ich glaub ich bin auf dem falschen board^^ also ein icq oder msn bietet sich an um dünnsinn zu sabbeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Ruven? Sleppy? Sprecht mal mit mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



N Einfaches "Hey Slav" würd ja reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Nen guten Dämitsch Warri zum Bleistift.


Und wenn man keinen solchen hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schurke oder besser Enhancer?


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Und wenn man keinen solchen hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schami???


hallo slave^^


----------



## Th0m45 (27. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Das beruhigt mich ungemein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Unsere Timnerun Mannschaft:
1x Protpala
1x Deffwarri
1x Healpala
2x Schami (Heal und Verstärker) manchmal auch noch nen Ele ^^
1x Shadow
1x Mage
1x Hexer
2x Schurke oder nen Jäger je nach dem

geht Wunderbar, Faustregel aufjedenfall 2 Schamis is Pflicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ruven? Sleppy? Sprecht mal mit mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*stups*


@Maurolotschi: Kommt drauf an welcher von beiden bei euch das bessere Equip hat wenn es um 'nen timed Run geht.
Hm.. Schurke konnte öfter unterbrechen oder? Na wobei eigentlich würd ich eher zum Enhancer tendieren, zwecks Gruppenunterstützung und vorallem Kampfrausch in der Bossfights.


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Nen guten Dämitsch Warri zum Bleistift.




Danke, das du zu den Fury´s haltest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is auf Mannoroth echt schlimm ne Hero Grp oder sonstiges zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Danke, das du zu den Fury´s haltest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




MS krieger ftw


slave versuch mal ne ms pve skillung^^


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *stups*




Warum...stupst du mich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StarBlight (27. August 2008)

Schamis sind ein muss... egal bei was! XD

btw... wieso findet meine visitenkarte den char nicht? kanns am ´überm "i" liegen?

hmm... hab was anderes reingemacht erstmal


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> MS krieger ftw
> slave versuch mal ne ms pve skillung^^




NIEMALS!! Fury´s haun einfach richtig Schaden raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sogar ich, obwohl ich leider viel PvP Zeug anhab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

StarBlight schrieb:


> Schamis sind ein muss... egal bei was! XD
> 
> btw... wieso findet meine visitenkarte den char nicht? kanns am ´überm "i" liegen?


Bei mir öffnet sich ein Fenster zu deinem Char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Juuuten Tach allerseits

*kaffehinstell*


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> NIEMALS!! Fury´s haun einfach richtig Schaden raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mhm ach das wird schon noch marken sachen holen^^


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Juuuten Tach allerseits
> 
> *kaffehinstell*


hi coco danke für den kaffee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Juuuten Tach allerseits
> 
> *kaffehinstell*




COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


guten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na wie war arena noch?^^


----------



## StarBlight (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Juuuten Tach allerseits
> 
> *kaffehinstell*




kann ich auch nen kakao haben? *gg*


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

StarBlight schrieb:


> kann ich auch nen kakao haben? *gg*



nö du hast dich net vorgestellt *hust*


----------



## Ruven (27. August 2008)

Sorry Slave... *bussi*
bin doch beschftigt!!!

Huhu Coco


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Ja sicha! die Maschine hier macht ja alles mögliche^^


Arena war echt anstrengend gestern. Ich hasse das eigentlich wie sau :/

Was tut man nich alles für die gilden-kollegen. Da waren gestern kombis bei die gingen gar nich und andere
die waren schon wieder irgendwie niedlich


----------



## StarBlight (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nö du hast dich net vorgestellt *hust*



hmm dafür hab ich ja ne mybuffed seite etc *fg*


----------



## Maurolotschi (27. August 2008)

Th0m45 schrieb:


> Unsere Timnerun Mannschaft:
> 1x Protpala
> 1x Deffwarri
> 1x Healpala
> ...


Unsere Mannschaft:
1xProtpala
1xFeral Tankdruide
1xHealpriest
1xHealdruide
1xShadow
1xMage
1xHexer
Die restlichen 3 Plätze werden mit Hexer, Schurke, Enhancer ausgefüllt, je nach dem wer mitkommen kann. Sollte dann wohl mindestens 1 Schamie sein, 2 wären wohl besser wegen dem Kampfrausch, und noch ein Hexer dabei sein.
Ist halt das Problem wenn die Gilde so klein ist bzw so wenige Chars die für einen Timerun einigermassen ausgerüstet sind... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Hallo Ruven!  Du warst ja auch lang net mehr hier am start  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Juuuten Tach allerseits
> 
> *kaffehinstell*


Wuhuuu, Coco!! Morgens, haben dich schon vermisst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm ach das wird schon noch marken sachen holen^^




Joa die Nebenhand Faustwaffe hab ich mir schon geholt und 20 Marken noch bis zur Waffenhand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber is echt schlimm, ich brauch Stunden um ne Heroic Grp zu finden, obwohl ich - ohne jetz irgendwie angeben zu wollen - meistens erster oder vielleicht mal 2ter vom DMG bin...

Traurig aber war! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Unser Lineup beinhaltet auch immer nen Shadow für ZA..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich will aber nich mehr mit. Immer ich..........Pfffff


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Sorry Slave... *bussi*
> bin doch beschftigt!!!
> 
> Huhu Coco




Jo kein Problem, jetz hast du mich ja beachtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hey Cocoooo, na wie gehts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StarBlight (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Joa die Nebenhand Faustwaffe hab ich mir schon geholt und 20 Marken noch bis zur Waffenhand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das problem ist denk ich mal nicht der dmg, sondern vieleicht eher die mangelnden cc fähigkeiten. in instanzen wie tdm )nagut, die ist auch nicht mehr so schwer) aber zerschmetterte hallen hero, da komnmts auf jeden cc an den man haben kann *find*

furykrieger sind mir aber keineswegs unsympathisch


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Bei uns gestern:
1xProtpala
1xFeral Tankdruide
1xMage
2xHexer
1xWarri
1xEule
1xBonsai
1xHealpriest
1xJäger


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. August 2008)

ey es is erst 10 uhr und mein server is schon online! schweinerei


----------



## Ruven (27. August 2008)

mmm...
war lange nimmer da!

Und da mir keiner von euch mehr schreibt musst ich ja mal wieder vorbeischaun!
Und ausserdem wollt ich wissen ob Natsu immer noch verzweifelt nach ner Frau sucht !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Unser Lineup beinhaltet auch immer nen Shadow für ZA.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




mhm ich gehe selten za

ich hab ja mein mount^^


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Schlechten Menschen gehts doch immer gut^^

Also alles prima 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur hab ich keinen Bock mehr hier im Büro zu hocken. Ich muss ja nur noch 4 wochen bis Ende ist. Das motiviert nicht gerade


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

StarBlight schrieb:


> hmm dafür hab ich ja ne mybuffed seite etc *fg*



* hust*

da steht "fragt mich doch einfach"^^


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> mmm...
> war lange nimmer da!
> 
> Und da mir keiner von euch mehr schreibt musst ich ja mal wieder vorbeischaun!
> ...




Er hat mich gestern besucht^^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> mmm...
> war lange nimmer da!
> 
> Und da mir keiner von euch mehr schreibt musst ich ja mal wieder vorbeischaun!
> ...



-.-

du warst der jendige der einfach abgehauen ist nicht wir die nicht mti dir schrieben wollten


----------



## StarBlight (27. August 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ey es is erst 10 uhr und mein server is schon online! schweinerei




och nö.... hab grad wieder siedler 3 ausgebuddelt und zocke gemütlich vor mich hin.. blizz darf die server noch nicht hochfahren, will erst noch den gegnern in den hintern treten ;_;


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

StarBlight schrieb:


> das problem ist denk ich mal nicht der dmg, sondern vieleicht eher die mangelnden cc fähigkeiten. in instanzen wie tdm )nagut, die ist auch nicht mehr so schwer) aber zerschmetterte hallen hero, da komnmts auf jeden cc an den man haben kann *find*
> 
> furykrieger sind mir aber keineswegs unsympathisch




Ja da wirst wohl recht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber viele Leute denken auch das wir kein Schaden machen...gut ok...grün / blau equipte Fur´s machen auch kein Schaden...aber ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm ich gehe selten za
> 
> ich hab ja mein mount^^




Ich hätt das auch gerne, aber jeden Samstag da reinrennen ist mir dann doch zu anstrengend wenn ich ehrlich bin. Das ist ja der einzige Raidfreie tag in der woche und den würd ich dann auch gerne echt mal ohne raid verbringen. Vor allem ist es ja nicht so als wenn wir nur mich als shadow hätten, nein wir haben drei. Aber die anderen gehen ja nie mit...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Schlechten Menschen gehts doch immer gut^^
> 
> Also alles prima
> 
> ...




Ja das ist wohl so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deswegen gehts mir immer so gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bis halb 5 oder 5 oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Th0m45 (27. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Unsere Mannschaft:
> 1xProtpala
> 1xFeral Tankdruide
> 1xHealpriest
> ...



Jo kommt natürlich drauf an wie groß die Gidle ist und wie man ausgestattet ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin jetzt von mir ausgegangen und auf den 4 Kistenrun.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Er hat mich gestern besucht^^



jap^^

sie war aber beschäftigt -.-

wan hast den mal mehr zeit?


aaaaaa hab sitzung shceise man sieht sich später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



net weg gehen coco


----------



## StarBlight (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ja da wirst wohl recht haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



furys bzw. krieger sind halt leider sehr stark equip abhängig.
aber titangrip oder wie das neue talent heisst dürfte ja doch nen ordentlichen vorteil für furys geben ^^


----------



## Ruven (27. August 2008)

wie besucht??? mich besucht keiner *schnief*


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jap^^
> 
> sie war aber beschäftigt -.-
> 
> ...




gestern hab ich von 17 uhr an nur rumgegammelt aber Natsuu war ja nich in sicht. Du musstest ja erst auftauchen als Arena angesagt war -.-

Samstags hab ich immer zeit in Massen weil kein raid und auch noch Wochenende^^


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

*vor sich hin pfeif*..


----------



## Mumble (27. August 2008)

Vom Frühstück zurück, eile ich jetzt gleich weiter... Also bin weg... Macht's gut ihr "lieben" ;P

P.s.: Hallo .Côcolein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *vor sich hin pfeif*..


n bissel mitpfeif


----------



## Mumble (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *vor sich hin pfeif*..



Na toll, jetzt hab ich nen Ohrwurm...


----------



## Ruven (27. August 2008)

mumble gibbet ja auch noch *freu*


----------



## StarBlight (27. August 2008)

agt mal.. seine mybuffed seite konnte man ja nur als premium user so aufmotzen.. also hintergrund ändern, mehr bilder rein etc, oder?


p.s. hab irgendwie nen pfeifton im ohr O_o


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

StarBlight schrieb:


> agt mal.. seine mybuffed seite konnte man ja nur als premium user so aufmotzen.. also hintergrund ändern, mehr bilder rein etc, oder?


Bilder kannst du auch einfügen und die Hintergründe auch ändern, aber nur einfarbig.
Premium Accounts können ihre Seite  z.b. mit Shakes&Fidgets Hintergründe aufpimpen.


----------



## Mumble (27. August 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> mumble gibbet ja auch noch *freu*



Hallo Ruven, altes Haus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

ich finds immer wieder unglaublich was leute für beiträge erstellen im Buffed forum *kopfschüttel*

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=56926&st=0


----------



## StarBlight (27. August 2008)

ah ok, direkt mal ausprobieren, danke dir ^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. August 2008)

HALLO SLAVE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

hmm irgendwie hatte natsu recht wirklich keine richtigen themen heute^^


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

StarBlight schrieb:


> furys bzw. krieger sind halt leider sehr stark equip abhängig.
> aber titangrip oder wie das neue talent heisst dürfte ja doch nen ordentlichen vorteil für furys geben ^^




Hoffen wirs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Will endlich mal im Channel "Suchen noch Fury für ImbaInstanzXXX dann go" lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> HALLO SLAVE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Na Also!! Geht doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Huhu Sleppy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Mir ist LAAAAAAANNNNGWWWEEEEIIIILLLLIIIIGGGG!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StarBlight (27. August 2008)

machs wie ich, mal ein paar alte spieleklassiker ausbuddeln ^^

*siedler3zock*


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Ich bin arbeiten. Sieht also schlecht aus


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Hehe, hab vor zwei Tagen GTA - Vice City ausgegraben, so geil das Spiel, unglaublich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich bin arbeiten. Sieht also schlecht aus


achwas wird scho keiner merken XD


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich bin arbeiten. Sieht also schlecht aus




Ich denk das is der Großteil hier...leider ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Coco? wollen wir Freunde sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

*immernoch vor mich hin pfeif*


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> achwas wird scho keiner merken XD




Das wird NIEMALS!! jemand merken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StarBlight (27. August 2008)

btw. alle server sind schon online ^^


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *immernoch vor mich hin pfeif*



*mitpfeif* 

Xely welche Melodie?^^


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *immernoch vor mich hin pfeif*


*immer noch fröhlich mitträller*


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> *mitpfeif*
> 
> Xely welche Melodie?^^


Die vom Video auf meinem Profil ^-^


----------



## Amokee (27. August 2008)

900 ?


----------



## Amokee (27. August 2008)

jetzt ?


----------



## Amokee (27. August 2008)

jetzt aber


----------



## Ruven (27. August 2008)

armes coco mach krank und komm kuscheln *duck*


----------



## Amokee (27. August 2008)

grrr


----------



## Ruven (27. August 2008)

nö jetzt


----------



## Amokee (27. August 2008)

ich will 900


----------



## Ruven (27. August 2008)

geht ja gar nich


----------



## Amokee (27. August 2008)

jetzt

.. tante Edit sagt: geschafft


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Die vom Video auf meinem Profil ^-^


des schaffst du zu pfeifen? du bist eine wahre meisterin XD


----------



## Ruven (27. August 2008)

lool


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich denk das is der Großteil hier...leider ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Klaro...warum denn auch nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> armes coco mach krank und komm kuscheln *duck*




Aujaaaa......  *andieDosekuschel* huch bist du kalt^^


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Klaro...warum denn auch nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann schau ich mal das ich dich inv wenn ich Zeit hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Man warum könnt Ihr nich alle einfach auf Mannoroth spielen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann hätt ich immer Gruppe für irgendwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Amokee schrieb:


> jetzt
> 
> .. tante Edit sagt: geschafft


Deine Signatur ist zu groß und du nervst, schleich dich.


----------



## Ruven (27. August 2008)

na ich mein das ernst hast es ned weit hab ME aufm nummernschild neuerdings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Man warum könnt Ihr nich alle einfach auf Mannoroth spielen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ist das nicht ein PvP server? dann kann ich nichmal dahin wechseln wenn ich denn wollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Deine Signatur ist zu groß und du nervst, schleich dich.



Wer bist du, und was hast du mit Xely gemacht? ^^


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein PvP server? dann kann ich nichmal dahin wechseln wenn ich denn wollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja is PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann nur von PvP auf PvP und von PvE auf PvE wechseln oder wie is das?

Ich brauch nen Server die nett zu Fury´s sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (27. August 2008)

Bämm!!! Jetzt hab ich mal ein Programm für unsere ZA-Gruppe zusammengestellt. Ich stell sie einfach mal hier rein, Kommentare und Flames sind gewünscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-Nur „Top-Leute“ (die bestequipten Chars), sonst fehlt schlichtweg der Schaden. ZA-Equipen halt mit 2. Run pro Woche.

-2 statt 3 Heiler, ergibt einiges mehr an Schaden

-Keine Reggpausen: vor jeden Boss wurden bisher 20-30 Sekunden gereggt, was sehr viel Zeit kostet. Caster-dd’s und Heiler sollen Manatränke schlucken was geht, damit dies nicht nötig ist.

-Keine Toten: Tote kosten viel Zeit (15-30 Sekunden zum rezzen, reggen, buffen, etc). Achtet auf  Aggrokontrolle und versucht, so wenig Schaden wie möglich zu erhalten (z.B. durch Totems).

-Immer ein Tank, der vorausläuft: Haben wir ja teilweise schon gemacht, sollten wir aber über den ganzen Timerun beibehalten. Z.B. beim Weg mit den Spähern, das könnte man schneller machen, wenn immer Tank + "Wurzler" (Druide) + 2 Caster mit vorgehen, die sofort den Späher umhauen, damit dann der Weg gleich frei ist.

-Palatank in gleiche Gruppe wie Shadow-Priest damit Pala nicht oom geht (keine Reggpausen nötig)

-Gepullte Mobs gleich mitziehen zum nächsten Mobhaufen. Dadurch gibt es keine Zeitverluste, während wir zu den nächsten Mobs laufen.

-Mindestens ein Schamane! Blutrausch gibt besonders bei Bosskämpfen einiges an Zeitgewinn dazu. Dazu natürlich die Trommeln von den Lederern, die immer am Laufen sein sollten (Rotation besser absprechen).


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wer bist du, und was hast du mit Xely gemacht? ^^


Das ist die Metal-Xely die grad Slipknot hört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tja.. ab und an brichts halt durch.


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Deine Signatur ist zu groß und du nervst, schleich dich.


jetz haste den armen sicher verletzt und er wird sich nie wieder ausn haus traun wegen dir schäm dich


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> na ich mein das ernst hast es ned weit hab ME aufm nummernschild neuerdings
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oO

Bist du umgezogen oder so? ich krieg echt nix mehr mit -.-


----------



## Ruven (27. August 2008)

Ne slave du kannst von PVP auf PVE aber nie mehr zurück!


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> [...]


+ auf dem Weg zu Nalorakk die Bären um die Ecke durch einen Druiden besänftigen, spart enorm Zeit, wenn man die nicht umhaut. 
Nachteil: Wenn einer stirbt kann er nicht vorbei rennen, ist ja aber auch nicht Sinn der Sache.


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Das ist die Metal-Xely die grad Slipknot hört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Grrrr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

rofl   "Bein von A´dal"   wie geil ist das denn!

Ich schrei mich weg.....


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> rofl   "Bein von A´dal"   wie geil ist das denn!
> 
> Ich schrei mich weg.....


Fällt dir aber früh auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu gabs mal eine nette Geschichte von Riggedi zum Thema wie Xelyna das 'Bein von A'dal' hebt um das Hexenmeisterrevier zu markieren.
Mit eingenommen ein Hexenmeisterhäufchenmakro... Gott war das geil^-^


----------



## Ruven (27. August 2008)

Jo bin umgezogen NUR WEGEN DIR *zwinka*

und du bekommst es nich mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Ne slave du kannst von PVP auf PVE aber nie mehr zurück!




Wer würde sich um mich kümmern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Will wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (27. August 2008)

Slave wärst mir immer willkommen bei den Allies !!!! =P


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Fällt dir aber früh auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das steht schon Ewigkeiten da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wer würde sich um mich kümmern?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Statt deinen Magier mit T4 und Markenequip aus, trans auf die TK und du bist willkommen..


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Man warum könnt Ihr nich alle einfach auf Mannoroth spielen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich geh nicht mit nem Fury in die Grp xD


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Jo bin umgezogen NUR WEGEN DIR *zwinka*
> 
> und du bekommst es nich mit
> 
> ...




/heulen

Ich glaub ich werd alt!  Ich hab ja auch das bein von adal verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Slave wärst mir immer willkommen bei den Allies !!!! =P




würdest du dich den Rund um die Uhr um mich kümmern?
Mit mir Heroics gehn und so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil dann würd ich spätestens nächste Woche wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> + auf dem Weg zu Nalorakk die Bären um die Ecke durch einen Druiden besänftigen, spart enorm Zeit, wenn man die nicht umhaut.
> Nachteil: Wenn einer stirbt kann er nicht vorbei rennen, ist ja aber auch nicht Sinn der Sache.


Ah okey, merk ich mir, vielen Dank!


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Statt deinen Magier mit T4 und Markenequip aus, trans auf die TK und du bist willkommen..




Danke für das Angebot Xely...aber ich will meinen Krieger spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber finds nett von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckhexaule (27. August 2008)

@slavery: komm zu mir bin auch so alleine! und ich brauch auch noch nen beschützer.


----------



## Neotrion (27. August 2008)

Moin zusammen... bin auch wieder mal Mittwoch-Pläudern dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hilfe, sind die Server gelöscht worden? xD


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> Moin zusammen... bin auch wieder mal Mittwoch-Pläudern dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hä?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (27. August 2008)

Ich will Feeeeerien!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich glaub ich geh das Weekend auf London ein bisschen shopen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot Xely...aber ich will meinen Krieger spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich würd ja meinen Server anbieten, aber du spielst dafür leider auf der "falschen" Seite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich würd ja meinen Server anbieten, aber du spielst dafür leider auf der "falschen" Seite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Joa is schade, aber danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (27. August 2008)

naja en 24h service hab ich ned zu bieten aber ne aktive lustige gilde mit lauter chaoten die recht erfolgsorientiert spielen!
Musst du wissen aufnehmen tue ich dich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Coco mausi musst dir keinen scheiss einreden!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Komm her ich bring dein Hirn auf Vordermann!!!


----------



## Maurolotschi (27. August 2008)

*sieht einen ausgetrockneten Busch durch das Forum rollen*

Anybody here?


----------



## n3tch3r (27. August 2008)

Guten morgen  zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

genau das hab ich mich auch gerade gefragt^^

Irgendwie sehr still gerade...

@Ruven:  Mettmann ist aber immer noch ein stückchen hin. Das schaff ich nich in der Mittagspause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (27. August 2008)

n3tch3r schrieb:


> Guten morgen  zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hiho, frauensuchender Pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Mein Ingame-Verlobter ist auch ein Pala  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings wird das mit der Trauung nix. Ich hab da halt spezielle Vorstellungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoh (27. August 2008)

Mal ne frage...Bleibt bei ihr auch, wen ihr euch einloggt, bei Authentiefizierung stehen? Bei mir gehts da nit weiter >.<


----------



## n3tch3r (27. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> hiho, frauensuchender Pala
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hui ^^ da achtet man drauf?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich bin begeistert mit der aufmerksamen community  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotrion (27. August 2008)

Yoh schrieb:


> Mal ne frage...Bleibt bei ihr auch, wen ihr euch einloggt, bei Authentiefizierung stehen? Bei mir gehts da nit weiter >.<




Jop, will Gamen^^


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Yoh schrieb:


> Mal ne frage...Bleibt bei ihr auch, wen ihr euch einloggt, bei Authentiefizierung stehen? Bei mir gehts da nit weiter >.<




keine Ahnung....hier nix installiert (besser is auch^^)


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

re


nach langem

ich glaub ich hab vorhin auf 898 aufgehört oder so

musste zum arzt


----------



## Kite-X (27. August 2008)

jopp habe schon gezoggt aber nun server down


----------



## Kelki (27. August 2008)

desweiteren steht es auch links beim login :X


----------



## Yoh (27. August 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> Jop, will Gamen^^


Puh da bin ich aber beruhigt >.< Wollt grad PW änder fals da was gehackt wurde xD Was sehe ich: Zur Zeit ist die Acc Verwaltung nit erreichbar...Dachte ich mir SUBBBAAAA xS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (27. August 2008)

ich will zocken xD
warum bleibt das bei authentifizierung stehen??


----------



## Ruven (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> genau das hab ich mich auch gerade gefragt^^
> 
> Irgendwie sehr still gerade...
> 
> ...



Ach was jetzt tue ned so da Herne oben rum sind hmm wenn ich fahr 30min oder s, wobei verkehr und bla... verschieben wirs auf heut abend !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoh (27. August 2008)

Kelki schrieb:


> desweiteren steht es auch links beim login :X


Ne bei mir steht noch nichts. Was steht den da genau? Bei mir steht nur das was immer am Mittwoch steht...Wartungsarbeiten von dan bis dan wir entschuldigen uns für blablubb^^


----------



## noizycat (27. August 2008)

Argh, vorhin war ich schon drin,dann Routerneustart, und jetzt häng ich auch an der Authentifizierung ... meine Bollwerkgruppe wird sich freuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder sidn die Server komplett weg, nicht blos Login?


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

kurze zwischen frage: (hier findets mehr resonanz als im addon forum)

welches addon benutzt marcel mit seinem mage das seine schadesanzeigenimmer neben seinem char und net beim boss hochticken...

bei gruul oder so will ich net immer nach oben gucken


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

turalya schrieb:


> ich will zocken xD
> warum bleibt das bei authentifizierung stehen??


Weil gerade noch weitere 3 Mio. Spieler versuchen sich gleichzeitig einzuloggen.
Das ist als würdest du versuchen zu fünft durch eine Tür zu gehn..




Tehodrakis schrieb:


> kurze zwischen frage: (hier findets mehr resonanz als im addon forum)
> 
> welches addon benutzt marcel mit seinem mage das seine schadesanzeigenimmer neben seinem char und net beim boss hochticken...
> 
> bei gruul oder so will ich net immer nach oben gucken


Boah .. wie hieß das Ding noch gleich.. hab das auch.. arghn.. ähm.. SDT? .. STD? .. SLD?.. ich weiß es nicht mehr -.-


----------



## n3tch3r (27. August 2008)

sobald die server wieder gehn wird getwinkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotrion (27. August 2008)

Kelki schrieb:


> desweiteren steht es auch links beim login :X


 bis 11 uhr, aber jetzt ist 11uhr10minuten20Sekunden


----------



## turalya (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Weil gerade noch weitere 3 Mio. Spieler versuchen sich gleichzeitig einzuloggen.
> Das ist als würdest du versuchen zu fünft durch eine Tür zu gehn..


he woher weißt du das ich nich sofett wie 5 bin? xD


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

_*mir is langewilig leute*_


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> _*mir is langewilig leute*_


*Nicht nur dir!*


----------



## Waldman (27. August 2008)

noizycat schrieb:


> Argh, vorhin war ich schon drin,dann Routerneustart, und jetzt häng ich auch an der Authentifizierung ... meine Bollwerkgruppe wird sich freuen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei mir ähnlich, war eben drin, hab nen Neustart gemacht und komme nun auch nicht mehr rein.


----------



## Neotrion (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> ...Das ist als würdest du versuchen zu fünft durch eine Tür zu gehn..



Stell dir das jetzt Bildlich vor^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Weil gerade noch weitere 3 Mio. Spieler versuchen sich gleichzeitig einzuloggen.
> Das ist als würdest du versuchen zu fünft durch eine Tür zu gehn..





Sehr plastisch dargestellt Xely^^


----------



## Yoh (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Weil gerade noch weitere 3 Mio. Spieler versuchen sich gleichzeitig einzuloggen.
> Das ist als würdest du versuchen zu fünft durch eine Tür zu gehn..



Ne wieso? Kommt immer drauf an WELCHE tür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die einer Kirche passen locker 5 durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n3tch3r (27. August 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> Stell dir das jetzt Bildlich vor^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



argh. böses kopfkino  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *Nicht nur dir!*




*danke aber is es jetzt sld oder wie ?*


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> _*mir is langewilig leute*_




/sign


ich will nach hause. Auch wenns nichts zum zocken gibt könnt ich da schon mal wäsche waschen und küche aufräumen etc. dann brauch ich das nachher nich machen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und umskillen muss ich vorm raid auch noch! scheisse ganz vergessen oO


----------



## Lighthelios (27. August 2008)

Jetzt geht es ^^


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Yoh schrieb:


> Ne wieso? Kommt immer drauf an WELCHE tür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jo aber das is auchn tor


----------



## n3tch3r (27. August 2008)

zag! die login-server funtzen wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 cya leute ^^ man sieht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckhexaule (27. August 2008)

mit reichts wenn der Server um 21 Uhr wieder geht. Also Blizz lasst Euch Zeit.
Vorher bin ich eh net on. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoh (27. August 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> *danke aber is es jetzt sld oder wie ?*


Es heißt Sct=Scroling Combat Text. Zufrieden?


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 
> ich will nach hause. Auch wenns nichts zum zocken gibt könnt ich da schon mal wäsche waschen und küche aufräumen etc. dann brauch ich das nachher nich machen....
> ...



/vote for
umskillen per sterben (repkosten werden dann 3 ma so hoch und ihr bekommt 4 talentpunkte abgezogen


----------



## UrielTheFox (27. August 2008)

das mittwoch die server bis 11 down sind ist ja den meisten wow spielern bekannt^^
ganz besonders die die schon ne weile dabei sind^^
aber man kann ja nicht alles wissen^^
also sollte man nicht auf andere rum hacken die etwas nicht wissen was man selber weis egal wie selbstverständlich das eigene wissen erscheinen mag^^


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> mit reichts wenn der Server um 21 Uhr wieder geht. Also Blizz lasst Euch Zeit.
> Vorher bin ich eh net on.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich hoffe das ich dann schon meine neue Hose habe^^

Und wehe das ding droppt heut wieder nich! dann geh ich in der Ecke schmollen


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Yoh schrieb:


> Es heißt Sct=Scroling Combat Text. Zufrieden?




danke danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotrion (27. August 2008)

DIE SERVER GEHEN WIEDER!


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ich dann schon meine neue Hose habe^^
> 
> Und wehe das ding droppt heut wieder nich! dann geh ich in der Ecke schmollen




deshalb wohnt mein bruder in nem runden zimmer xD


----------



## UrielTheFox (27. August 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> DIE SERVER GEHEN WIEDER!



toll wen wunderts^^


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

jetzt sind alle weg


----------



## UrielTheFox (27. August 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> jetzt sind alle weg



kein wunder wer wow suchti muss doch seine dossies wow nachholen XD


----------



## Eckhexaule (27. August 2008)

In dem Fall viel Erfolg bei/mit Deiner Hose!
Ich steh eher auf mit ohne Hose :-P


----------



## Ruven (27. August 2008)

Coco ???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> In dem Fall viel Erfolg bei/mit Deiner Hose!
> Ich steh eher auf mit ohne Hose :-P




ich steh auf mit ohne alles aber ok


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> In dem Fall viel Erfolg bei/mit Deiner Hose!
> Ich steh eher auf mit ohne Hose :-P




Ingame is aber mit Hose besser^^ sonst nix boss tot weil zu wenig aua gemacht un so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, mal schaun wie weit wir heut kommen. Ich würd ja gern direkt noch Arschi umhaun; aber das ist immer
irgendwie glückssache ob das klappt.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. August 2008)

ich bin dann ma weg 


cu


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Sind jetzt die ganzen ololol-ich-schreib-größer-als-du-Poster weg? *duck*
Falls hier wem immer noch langweilig ist: Vote for Fortsetzung -> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=56904


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

baba @alle die jetzt gehen  /winken


----------



## noizycat (27. August 2008)

Whaha wieder drin, dafür hat mich meine GRuppe mittlerweile gekickt ... sollte mich doch dran halten:* Never play on Wednesday*. ^^


----------



## UrielTheFox (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Sind jetzt die ganzen ololol-ich-schreib-größer-als-du-Poster weg? *duck*
> Falls hier wem immer noch langweilig ist: Vote for Fortsetzung -> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=56904




wäre möglich das sie alle jetz weg sind XD


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

noizycat schrieb:


> Whaha wieder drin, dafür hat mich meine GRuppe mittlerweile gekickt ... sollte mich doch dran halten:* Never play on Wednesday*. ^^


Shit happens, wo sollte es hingehen?


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Sind jetzt die ganzen ololol-ich-schreib-größer-als-du-Poster weg? *duck*
> Falls hier wem immer noch langweilig ist: Vote for Fortsetzung -> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=56904


wieso ducken ich steh in der meinung ganz hinter dir^^


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Zur Kathedrale in Sturmwind muss man doch immer nur geradeaus wenn man durch das tor ist oder?


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Zur Kathedrale in Sturmwind muss man doch immer nur geradeaus wenn man durch das tor ist oder?


jo eigentlich schon halt mal auf ner engen brücke kanal is ungüsntig aber schurstracks gerade aus


----------



## Spectrales (27. August 2008)

Gut, dass ich mir abgewöhnt hab Mittwochs Wow überhaupt anzudrehen.. Schont die Nerven ungemein.

OLOLOL, MAN KANN JA GROß SCHREIBEN!!1


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

re bin wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



macht mir jemand ne Zusammenfassung was so passiert is hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ruven - Sie haben Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> jo eigentlich schon halt mal auf ner engen brücke kanal is ungüsntig aber schurstracks gerade aus



Jo das stimmt die Brücken sind doof. Die halten immer so auf wenn man von Allis verfolgt wird^^

Doof auch das man für Drachisch für Dummies in Burg Sturmwind rein muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wegen der kathedrale frag ich wegen was anderes^^ Jetzt muss ich nur noch den Pala meines Vertrauens belabern
das er auch mitkommt etc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Jo das stimmt die Brücken sind doof. Die halten immer so auf wenn man von Allis verfolgt wird^^
> 
> Doof auch das man für Drachisch für Dummies in Burg Sturmwind rein muss
> 
> ...




oO da steht ne Hochzeit an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Jo das stimmt die Brücken sind doof. Die halten immer so auf wenn man von Allis verfolgt wird^^
> 
> Doof auch das man für Drachisch für Dummies in Burg Sturmwind rein muss
> 
> ...


dacht ich mir schon das es deswegen is musst doch nur mal n paar viele anlabern das se für euch den kathendral platz sichern sollte nich so n ding sein^^


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> oO da steht ne Hochzeit an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich will aber mit möglichst vielen gästen da auflaufen^^ sonst kommen wir da ja nie an XD


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> dacht ich mir schon das es deswegen is musst doch nur mal n paar viele anlabern das se für euch den kathendral platz sichern sollte nich so n ding sein^^




Erstmal muss der Bräutigam auch wollen....sonst such ich mir nen anderen. Püüü


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Erstmal muss der Bräutigam auch wollen....sonst such ich mir nen anderen. Püüü


wer könnte dir nur jemals einen wunsch abschlagen frag ich mich^^


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich will aber mit möglichst vielen gästen da auflaufen^^ sonst kommen wir da ja nie an XD




Wer is denn der Glückliche? dein RL-Freund? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UrielTheFox (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Erstmal muss der Bräutigam auch wollen....sonst such ich mir nen anderen. Püüü



XD der ist gut XD
aber gut nachvollzieh bar^^


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wer is denn der Glückliche? dein RL-Freund?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Neee...im RL bin ich glücklich verheiratet^^ Leider spielt mein Mann eine weibliche Hexe. Und da kommt für mich ne Hochzeit nicht mal annähernd in Frage^^

Ausserdem hab ich mich irgendwie auf einen Paladin fixiert. Keinen schimmer warum, aber ich steh drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Neee...im RL bin ich glücklich verheiratet^^ Leider spielt mein Mann eine weibliche Hexe. Und da kommt für mich ne Hochzeit nicht mal annähernd in Frage^^
> 
> Ausserdem hab ich mich irgendwie auf einen Paladin fixiert. Keinen schimmer warum, aber ich steh drauf
> 
> ...


so einer hat gute möglichkeiten frau zu beschützen oder XD^^


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Neee...im RL bin ich glücklich verheiratet^^ Leider spielt mein Mann eine weibliche Hexe. Und da kommt für mich ne Hochzeit nicht mal annähernd in Frage^^
> 
> Ausserdem hab ich mich irgendwie auf einen Paladin fixiert. Keinen schimmer warum, aber ich steh drauf
> 
> ...




Also nein, was sagt dein Freund dazu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nimm nen Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wahrscheinlich weil Palas die besten Beschützer sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Auf den Todeskrallen war vor kurzem eine RP Hochzeit in Ogrimmar, war echt schön.
Hat sich auch ein GM dazu gesellt und Feuerwerk gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich dazu komm stell ich mal Screens on.


----------



## Ruven (27. August 2008)

rofl ne shadow die auf Palas steht! *zomfg*
naja da ichs nich bin werd ich ma meine connections auf pernolde spielen lassen...
SW kommst sicher nich durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Also nein, was sagt dein Freund dazu?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Blutelfenkrieger gibts leider nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Beschützer und auch irgendwie eine Multi-Tasking-Klasse so wie ich auch. Alles können aber nix richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (27. August 2008)

UrielTheFox schrieb:


> wäre möglich das sie alle jetz weg sind XD


Dafür sind jetzt Poster mit hässlichem Avatar und grösstenteils nur mit viel Phantasie entzifferbaren Aussagen hier gelandet...
Jetzt hast du alle vertrieben, schäme dich!


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Auf den Todeskrallen war vor kurzem eine RP Hochzeit in Ogrimmar, war echt schön.
> Hat sich auch ein GM dazu gesellt und Feuerwerk gemacht
> 
> 
> ...




Du hast aber nich geheieratet oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> rofl ne shadow die auf Palas steht! *zomfg*
> naja da ichs nich bin werd ich ma meine connections auf pernolde spielen lassen...
> SW kommst sicher nich durch
> 
> ...



Ich könnte mit dir ingame ja noch nichtmal sprechen -.-

Ansonsten...spiel dir nen Pala auf Hordenseite hoch und wir können uns gern treffen *zwinker*


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Blutelfenkrieger gibts leider nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


tja die blutelfen sind sich einfach zu fein um sich drauf zu spezialisieren auf die fresse zu kriegen^^


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Blutelfenkrieger gibts leider nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du stehst also auf Blutelfen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, du kannst nich tanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> tja die blutelfen sind sich einfach zu fein um sich drauf zu spezialisieren auf die fresse zu kriegen^^




So wirds sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Du stehst also auf Blutelfen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich kann nich mal Durn tanken. Letztens erst probiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> So wirds sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Fein auf jeden Fall...aber schick aussehen tun se auf jeden Fall^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (27. August 2008)

Hm ja, schlechte idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin mal was essen, bis später *in die Runde winkt*


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich kann nich mal Durn tanken. Letztens erst probiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wen dem so wäre bräuchtest ja deinen pala nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich kann nich mal Durn tanken. Letztens erst probiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man Coco war dir wieder langweilig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Fein auf jeden Fall...aber schick aussehen tun se auf jeden Fall^^


Blödelfen? Oh Gott...


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Guten Appetit Mauro! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Blödelfen? Oh Gott...


da spricht die traditionelle horde oder wie^^


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> man Coco war dir wieder langweilig?
> ...




Nee ich wollte nur nem hunter-twink bei uns zeigen das es wirklich nicht geht; auch wenn man lvl 70 ist. er wollts nich glauben. Nach 3 schlägen wars dann schon vorbei (AUA)


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Blödelfen? Oh Gott...




Mich haben die zicken erst zum spielen gebracht. Gut wenn ich jetzt gucken würde würd ich warscheinlich ne untote spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber da ich jetzt nunmal ne Belfe spiele kommt da halt nur für mich ein Pala in frage. Und die Männlichen find ich echt schnuckelig. Wenn man das jetzt mal mit Orcs vergleicht....buuuuääää  die Monsterarme einfach nur.


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> da spricht die traditionelle horde oder wie^^


Genau das. Ich bereu es sowas von, dass mein Magier ne Belfe ist -.-"


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Mich haben die zicken erst zum spielen gebracht. Gut wenn ich jetzt gucken würde würd ich warscheinlich ne untote spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


es geht nichts über untote und trolle (auch wen bilzzard gegenüber trolle rassistisch is kann das den die warheit sein das ein troll aufn raptor nich durch den uc fahrstuhl eingang kommt ich find das eine frechheit!)^^


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> es geht nichts über untote und trolle (auch wen bilzzard gegenüber trolle rassistisch is kann das den die warheit sein das ein troll aufn raptor nich durch den uc fahrstull eingang kommt ich find das eine frechheit!)^^




Die Blefe aufm Pferd passt da auch nich rein^^


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Ich mach mir Sorgen um dich Xely! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Mich haben die zicken erst zum spielen gebracht. Gut wenn ich jetzt gucken würde würd ich warscheinlich ne untote spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also entschuldigung aber männl. B-elfen sind definitiv nicht hetero!


----------



## UrielTheFox (27. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Dafür sind jetzt Poster mit hässlichem Avatar und grösstenteils nur mit viel Phantasie entzifferbaren Aussagen hier gelandet...
> Jetzt hast du alle vertrieben, schäme dich!




O_o hey wieso bin ich schuld


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich mach mir Sorgen um dich Xely!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warum? o.ô


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Also entschuldigung aber männl. B-elfen sind definitiv nicht hetero!




Das sagen viele aber ich finds irgendwie dennoch niedlich. Und is ja auch nur ein paar Pixel etc. Also isses doch eigentlich auch wurscht...

aber recht haste in dem Sinn das die T5 sachen ne seltsame farbe haben und auch der Hp balken dazu passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Dafür sind jetzt Poster mit hässlichem Avatar und grösstenteils nur mit viel Phantasie entzifferbaren Aussagen hier gelandet...
> Jetzt hast du alle vertrieben, schäme dich!




Willst du sagen mein Avatar ist hässlich? Öö

*mitNudelholzwedel*


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Warum? o.ô



Weil du heut irgendwie leicht reizbar und sehr aggressiv bist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nich so lieb wie sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte tu mir nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Weil du heut irgendwie leicht reizbar und sehr aggressiv bist...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bin ich gar nicht *schmoll* :<


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Weil du heut irgendwie leicht reizbar und sehr aggressiv bist...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


findeste ich finds normal mir gefällts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Bin ich gar nicht *schmoll* :<




Ok wenn du das sagst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Bei Xely entschuldigt*


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Bin mal Mittag machen, bis später! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Guten Appetit!


Ich bin mal kurz Arbeitszeugnisse schreiben und dann auch mal was essen...bis gleisch


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

so ich habs endlich geschaft nach verlängerter sitzung und dan gleich noch mittag gemacht scheiss sitzung echt wusste ich schöne 10 sek vorher -.-


----------



## Ruven (27. August 2008)

Arbeitszeugnisse schreiben klingt irgendwie böse...
Bin auch länger afk!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis späteter oder so


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

toll jetzt hauen alle ab -.-


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> toll jetzt hauen alle ab -.-


wb und ich bin doch noch da^^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Weil du heut irgendwie leicht reizbar und sehr aggressiv bist...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




weil ich net da war *hust*^^


----------



## Nezzerof (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> toll jetzt hauen alle ab -.-




Bin noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UrielTheFox (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> toll jetzt hauen alle ab -.-



naja ich bin auch noch hier XD


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> wb und ich bin doch noch da^^




und über was habt ihr geredet hab nru die letzte seite angeschaut irgendwas über belfen und gereizte xely und psycho user mti komischen bilder und 

und den ruven hab ich auch gesehen


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

UrielTheFox schrieb:


> naja ich bin auch noch hier XD




dich kenn icha ber net^^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Nezzerof schrieb:


> Bin noch da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dich auch net^^


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Jetzt biste wieder da wo ich weg wollte.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hast du n Glück das ich nochmal geguckt hab^^ XD


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und über was habt ihr geredet hab nru die letzte seite angeschaut irgendwas über belfen und gereizte xely und psycho user mti komischen bilder und
> 
> und den ruven hab ich auch gesehen


ach der bildet sich was ein xely is ganz normal
und coco is auf ingame bräutigam suche falls ihrer keine lust hat sw zu stürmen also natsu beeil dich level nen männlichen b11 pala hoch^^


----------



## UrielTheFox (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dich kenn icha ber net^^




ich weis^^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Jetzt biste wieder da wo ich weg wollte....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




also bleibst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Jooo...ess ich halt bei euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwarzes Schaf (27. August 2008)

Hallo, da bin ich wieder^^

Ich sitze immer noch im Word-Kurs und mir fallen bald die Augen aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich würde ja gerne WoW spielen, weil es doch viel Interessanter ist als das erstellen von Memos und Berichten mit dem Assistenten.

Deshalb surfe ich ein bißchen im Forum rum. Weiß vielleicht einer wo Rezepte vom Schriftgelehrten noch finden kann außer der Buffed-Datenbank?

Gruss Schwarzes Schaf


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ach der bildet sich was ein xely is ganz normal
> und coco is auf ingame bräutigam suche falls ihrer keine lust hat sw zu stürmen also natsu beeil dich level nen männlichen b11 pala hoch^^


^

ich soll mir nen butelfpala hochlevel den inerhalb von 3 monaten sw ready haben????

oder meinst sw die stadt?^^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Jooo...ess ich halt bei euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




JUHUUUUUU





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Jooo...ess ich halt bei euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


danke dir!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Natsumee schrieb:


> ^
> 
> ich soll mir nen butelfpala hochlevel den inerhalb von 3 monaten sw ready haben????
> 
> oder meinst sw die stadt?^^


ne sw die stadt traumhaft romantische hochzeit in der sw kathendrale als hordler


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ^
> 
> ich soll mir nen butelfpala hochlevel den inerhalb von 3 monaten sw ready haben????
> 
> oder meinst sw die stadt?^^




Ich mein die Stadt^^  Oder gibts im sonnenbrunnenplatau auch ne Kathedrale? XD


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> danke dir!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




<-- meld^^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich mein die Stadt^^  Oder gibts im sonnenbrunnenplatau auch ne Kathedrale? XD




dan fang ich mal nen pala an *hust*

hilfst mir?^^


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> danke dir!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




White versteht mich voll und ganz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> White versteht mich voll und ganz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja ich wusste es ja net weil ich ja weg war

ach ja guten apetit


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dan fang ich mal nen pala an *hust*
> 
> hilfst mir?^^



Wie gesagt: samstags sehr gerne da dann massig zeit und ab dem 01.10. auch tagsüber jede menge zeit da dann arbeitslos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immolatus (27. August 2008)

Mahlzeit leute. 

was gibts neues? ^^


----------



## Immolatus (27. August 2008)

von den servern mein ich


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: samstags sehr gerne da dann massig zeit und ab dem 01.10. auch tagsüber jede menge zeit da dann arbeitslos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was machst du dan eigendlich??

heute hast keine zeit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Immolatus schrieb:


> Mahlzeit leute.
> 
> was gibts neues? ^^




es scheint die sonne?


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> White versteht mich voll und ganz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


klar doch wen nich ich wer dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> White versteht mich voll und ganz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Frauen :x

Wenn du das machst Natsu dann erstell ich mir nen Ally xD


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was machst du dan eigendlich??
> 
> heute hast keine zeit?
> 
> ...




Bewerbungen schreiben und mal schaun wo sich ne freie stelle auftut etc. ansonsten halt zuhause putzen und meinen Mann bekochen etc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

heute hab ich keine Zeit leider. heute ist Hyjal leerräumen angesagt. (ich hoffe auf ne neue Strumpfhose und Mütze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Frauen :x
> 
> Wenn du das machst Natsu dann erstell ich mir nen Ally xD



warum ich habe mir shcon gestern nen hordler auf ihrem server gemacht

den lösch ich aber wiede rund mach mir nen pala


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Bewerbungen schreiben und mal schaun wo sich ne freie stelle auftut etc. ansonsten halt zuhause putzen und meinen Mann bekochen etc.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mhm komm mich besuchen^^

wan fängt der raid an??

und wan bsit nochmal zuhause?

vltl ist da ja noch zeit?


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> warum ich habe mir shcon gestern nen hordler auf ihrem server gemacht
> 
> den lösch ich aber wiede rund mach mir nen pala



Ich störe die Hochzeit in SW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich störe die Hochzeit in SW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



weis ja net wie das in den städten ist

hat man da pvp an als hordler wens normaler server ist?^^


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm komm mich besuchen^^
> 
> wan fängt der raid an??
> 
> ...




Raid ist von 19 - 23 uhr. Zuhause bin ich so ab 18:45 frühestens...ist also zeitlich recht eng    :/


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich störe die Hochzeit in SW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


absichtlich wen dus hier mitbekommen hast? das find ich erhlich gesagt aber etwas arm und assi^^


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> weis ja net wie das in den städten ist
> 
> hat man da pvp an als hordler wens normaler server ist?^^




ja hat man^^


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> weis ja net wie das in den städten ist
> 
> hat man da pvp an als hordler wens normaler server ist?^^


wache sieht dich auto pvp on und zack biste ne lebende zielscheibe


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> absichtlich wen dus hier mitbekommen hast? das find ich erhlich gesagt aber etwas arm und assi^^



naja wird eh dauern wer will schon nen low levler heiraten^^

und als mann muss man die frau beschützen


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> absichtlich wen dus hier mitbekommen hast? das find ich erhlich gesagt aber etwas arm und assi^^



Ich nenns jetzt mal ich sappe den Bräutigam und entführe die Braut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Braut einlösen muss Natsu dann nen Flitzer durch SW machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ja hat man^^



aso schade

weis ich halt net spiel auf pvp server

ach ja coco mhm warum so spät? -.-

können ja sonst noch kurz ts und so schnel absprechen wegen zeiten und so?^^


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> absichtlich wen dus hier mitbekommen hast? das find ich erhlich gesagt aber etwas arm und assi^^




Steht ja noch lange kein termin etc. fest....kann er ja gerne jeden tag in sw rumlungern und warten  *spinnwebenentstehen*


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich nenns jetzt mal ich sappe den Bräutigam und entführe die Braut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*hust*

du hast keinen ally auf dem server ^^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Steht ja noch lange kein termin etc. fest....kann er ja gerne jeden tag in sw rumlungern und warten  *spinnwebenentstehen*



und ich kann mich dan opfern wens zu viele wachen werden^^

naja coco kann ihre ganze gilde mitnehmen?^^
das wäre doch was alle so Mh/Bt equipt treffen auf nen grünen schurken MUAHAHAHAHA^^


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aso schade
> 
> weis ich halt net spiel auf pvp server
> 
> ...



Ich hab immer erst um 18 uhr feierabend. (ausser gestern) und dann muss ich ja noch heimfahren etc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich nenns jetzt mal ich sappe den Bräutigam und entführe die Braut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



braut einlösen?


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich hab immer erst um 18 uhr feierabend. (ausser gestern) und dann muss ich ja noch heimfahren etc.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




blöd geh heute wieder so früh nach hause sag dir ist shclecht ...^^


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und ich kann mich dan opfern wens zu viele wachen werden^^
> 
> naja coco kann ihre ganze gilde mitnehmen?^^
> das wäre doch was alle so Mh/Bt equipt treffen auf nen grünen schurken MUAHAHAHAHA^^




Und wir sind viele^^

Ich glaub wir haben allein 8 Hexer die sich um 3 Raidplätze kloppen etc.


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und ich kann mich dan opfern wens zu viele wachen werden^^
> 
> naja coco kann ihre ganze gilde mitnehmen?^^
> das wäre doch was alle so Mh/Bt equipt treffen auf nen grünen schurken MUAHAHAHAHA^^



Ich bin imba lvl den in 2 Wochen hoch und geh in 4 Wochen sunwell noch Fragen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Und wir sind viele^^
> 
> Ich glaub wir haben allein 8 Hexer die sich um 3 Raidplätze kloppen etc.




haha sleepy du hast keine chance muahahaha^^

und mich wirst auch net down kriegen bubbel ruhestein ftw^^


----------



## Ruven (27. August 2008)

naja ich kann sleepy da behilflich sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bräutigam sappen und braut entführen klingt gut, 
aber btw ich wäre mal für ne Horden Alli Hochtzeit!
Ja sagen und so kannst ja alles über emotes!
/me sagt voller stolz ja und bla bla und so!


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich bin imba lvl den in 2 Wochen hoch und geh in 4 Wochen sunwell noch Fragen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



klar 

wen du es nicht shcafst krieg ich von dir alles was du hast oke?^^


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich bin imba lvl den in 2 Wochen hoch und geh in 4 Wochen sunwell noch Fragen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




muuuuhhaahahahaha


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> naja ich kann sleepy da behilflich sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne Ruven das geht nicht mehr


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> naja ich kann sleepy da behilflich sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ist geschmackssache....meins wär das nich so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ist geschmackssache....meins wär das nich so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ein untoter heiratet eine nachtelfe *schauder*


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

woher muss ich eigendlich das segen holen um coco zu heiraten?


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ein untoter heiratet eine nachtelfe *schauder*


ach wieso den  naja gut die nachtelfe sieht neben den untoten beschissen aus aber an untote kommt eh nix ran^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> klar
> 
> wen du es nicht shcafst krieg ich von dir alles was du hast oke?^^



Meine Boxershorts und meine Strümpfe ?

Kein Ding ^^


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> woher muss ich eigendlich das segen holen um coco zu heiraten?




was fürn segen? oO


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> was fürn segen? oO



oder ne wie war das früher man brauchte doch irgendwas von dem vatter damit man die tochter heiraten kann?^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. August 2008)

Achja die Ringe von Haris Pilton müssen dann natürlich auch her Natsu ! Viel Spass beim Sparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> oder ne wie war das früher man brauchte doch irgendwas von dem vatter damit man die tochter heiraten kann?^^




Also ingame Eltern hab ich noch nie gesehen. Kannst ja mal Keal´Thas anhauen. Der ist ja mein eigentlicher König *rofl*


----------



## EviLKeX (27. August 2008)

die server sind doch gar net mehr down jetz könnt ihr wieder suchten gehen und den thread in ruhe lassen bis nächsten mittwoch =)


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

EviLKeX schrieb:


> die server sind doch gar net mehr down jetz könnt ihr wieder suchten gehen und den thread in ruhe lassen bis nächsten mittwoch =)



und du kannst solche post irgendwo anders schreiben wen wir süchtig wären würden wir auf der arbeit wow spielen also nerv nicht und ge was machen


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. August 2008)

EviLKeX schrieb:


> die server sind doch gar net mehr down jetz könnt ihr wieder suchten gehen und den thread in ruhe lassen bis nächsten mittwoch =)



Nö


----------



## Ruven (27. August 2008)

Ololol... Na mal gucken ob sich Massacre als Leibwache einstellen lässt...
Coco die Bezahlung übernimmst aber du dann ne!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich organisier dir das nur!


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Also ingame Eltern hab ich noch nie gesehen. Kannst ja mal Keal´Thas anhauen. Der ist ja mein eigentlicher König *rofl*



das baby da??

omg naja ich frag ihn nächstes mal^^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Ololol... Na mal gucken ob sich Massacre als Leibwache einstellen lässt...
> Coco die Bezahlung übernimmst aber du dann ne!!!
> 
> 
> ...




massacre??


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Also ingame Eltern hab ich noch nie gesehen. Kannst ja mal Keal´Thas anhauen. Der ist ja mein eigentlicher König *rofl*


fänd ich sowieso geile rwen man auch nen char machen k önnte der sich kael illi oder so anschliest anstatt immer dieses für die guten^^


----------



## Ruven (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> massacre??



Coco wird die Gilde schon kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

O.o??

HORDE IST BÖSE

ALLY IST LIEB^^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Coco wird die Gilde schon kennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich brauch doch keine leibwache wen ich cocos gilde shcon hab was wollen 2 leute shcon machen?^^


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> O.o??
> 
> HORDE IST BÖSE
> 
> ALLY IST LIEB^^


ansichtssache... horde gut allys ausgeburt der hölle


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ansichtssache... horde gut allys ausgeburt der hölle



falsch wen ein server aus 70% hordler besteht dan ist si enur böse^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. August 2008)

Da gibts viel was wir machen könnten. Ruven könnte sich ausziehen, dann würdet ihr bestimmt freiwillig gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich könnte mir auch nen Hordler erstellen und den Boss pullen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Da gibts viel was wir machen könnten. Ruven könnte sich ausziehen, dann würdet ihr bestimmt freiwillig gehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


oder natsu coco ausspannen^^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Da gibts viel was wir machen könnten. Ruven könnte sich ausziehen, dann würdet ihr bestimmt freiwillig gehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und dich killen?

ich kann mich ja opfern^^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> oder natsu coco ausspannen^^



...

sollche leute verdienen die todestrafe
oke die frauen die das zulassen eigendlich auch vorlalem wen sie es ncith sagen


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und dich killen?
> 
> ich kann mich ja opfern^^



"Lauf meine Geliebte, lauf! Ich werde dieses Ungetüm aufhalten!"
*Klatsch* BAM*
Da liegt der Natsu am Boden geonhittet vom SW-Boss und der Sleepy krallt sich die Braut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (27. August 2008)

Du glaubst doch nich das Natsu 1 Fuß ins Handelviertel in SW bekommt wenn ich gegen die Hochzeit bin oder ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

*voll gemampf vom Essen in den Thread roll*


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> "Lauf meine Geliebte, lauf! Ich werde dieses Ungetüm aufhalten!"
> *Klatsch* BAM*
> Da liegt der Natsu am Boden geonhittet vom SW-Boss und der Sleepy krallt sich die Braut
> 
> ...



wen du pullst warum sollte ich agro haben??


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Ololol... Na mal gucken ob sich Massacre als Leibwache einstellen lässt...
> Coco die Bezahlung übernimmst aber du dann ne!!!
> 
> 
> ...




ich glaub nich das die sich zu solch niederen Diensten herablassen^^

Und bezahlen kann ich die nich. Sowas kann ich mir nich leisten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nich das Natsu 1 Fuß ins Handelviertel in SW bekommt wenn ich gegen die Hochzeit bin oder ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich werd nicht gehen wen du on bist ^^


wb xely 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich glaub nich das die sich zu solch niederen Diensten herablassen^^
> 
> Und bezahlen kann ich die nich. Sowas kann ich mir nich leisten
> 
> ...



horde gilde oder wie?


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wen du pullst warum sollte ich agro haben??



Vanish ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Vanish ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



warum zum teufel sollt ich agro haben wen ich nichts mache?^^

<-- bubbel?^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> warum zum teufel sollt ich agro haben wen ich nichts mache?^^
> 
> <-- bubbel?^^



Der geht doch auf alles wenn was in seiner Nähe ist oder nicht ? oO


----------



## Ruven (27. August 2008)

Ach Coco ich kenn die Gildenleitung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da gibts sonen lieben Hexer der iss mir noch was schuldig!


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

wb xely scheint ja gut geschmeckt zu haben^^


----------



## Ruven (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Der geht doch auf alles wenn was in seiner Nähe ist oder nicht ? oO



Naja die Bubble rettet ihn für ein paar sekunden ich glaube dann muss coco dran glauben!
Erinnert mich an das WoW Video mit dem Here without you Song!!


----------



## Asfalot (27. August 2008)

Oder die einfachste Erklärung die immer geht.

Gesichtsaggro.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> horde gilde oder wie?




Ne Allianz-Gilde auf Pere. Die haben einfach alles clear und in allem den Server-Firstkill etc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Ach Coco ich kenn die Gildenleitung!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du verkehrst also mit der Highsociety ^^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Naja die Bubble rettet ihn für ein paar sekunden ich glaube dann muss coco dran glauben!
> Erinnert mich an das WoW Video mit dem Here without you Song!!



kann man bubbel machen und sich opfern?^^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ne Allianz-Gilde auf Pere. Die haben einfach alles clear und in allem den Server-Firstkill etc.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja wir gehen dan irgendwan morgends^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (27. August 2008)

Soooo, da bin ich wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sagt mal, macht ihr auch mal Mittagspause?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hm also, wo fangen wir denn an? Hihi



Slavery schrieb:


> Guten Appetit Mauro!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke schön  ;-)



White-Frost schrieb:


> es geht nichts über untote und trolle (auch wen bilzzard gegenüber trolle rassistisch is kann das den die warheit sein das ein troll aufn raptor nich durch den uc fahrstuhl eingang kommt ich find das eine frechheit!)^^


Pff, wir Tauren kommen da mit den Kodos auch nicht durch, also reg dich nicht auf und kauf dir nen Wolf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



UrielTheFox schrieb:


> O_o hey wieso bin ich schuld


steht ja in deiner Signatur: you are Cold an Antisocial...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



.Côco schrieb:


> Willst du sagen mein Avatar ist hässlich? Öö
> 
> *mitNudelholzwedel*


NEEEEEIN! Ich meinte doch nicht DICH, Coco, wie kommst du denn auf die Idee, dass ich was gegen dich haben könnte? Das enttäuscht mich grad ein bisschen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (27. August 2008)

Bin doch auf Thrall auch in der High Society... solltest du doch am besten wissen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und die halbe Gildenleitung stammt von Thrall und darunter iss mein alter Raidleader!


----------



## Ruven (27. August 2008)

Ne kann man nich Natsu dann bist tod!


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Bin doch auf Thrall auch in der High Society... solltest du doch am besten wissen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



high society??

müsstet irh dan nicht ganz sw clear haben? oder habt ihr dan unterdessen?^^


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Bin doch auf Thrall auch in der High Society... solltest du doch am besten wissen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




woher soll ich denn wissen woher die gildenleitung von massacre stammt? oO

Ich kann se ja schlecht anwispern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Und war mir ja bislang auch relativ egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Ne kann man nich Natsu dann bist tod!



ich weis das ich tot bin 

bubble machen agro weg (der boss kan unsichtbarkeit sehen) dan geht er auf sleepy fals er auf coco geht mach ich opfern^^


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Soooo, da bin ich wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




WB^^

Ich meinte das deswegen weil du geschrieben hattest das jetzt nur noch die mit hässlichen Avataren da seien^^


----------



## Ruven (27. August 2008)

Frag mich was dir das bringen soll Natsu =P
Ich würde mir eher ne hübsche gegend aussuchen mit ner kapelle oder so gibts ja genug und das ganze dann richtig organisieren mit menschl. Priester und so!


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Frag mich was dir das bringen soll Natsu =P
> Ich würde mir eher ne hübsche gegend aussuchen mit ner kapelle oder so gibts ja genug und das ganze dann richtig organisieren mit menschl. Priester und so!



1. sleep stirbt
2. wen ich sterben würde opfern auf coco und sie reezt mich dan^^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

ach ja LF thema wechsel^^


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

ich versteh eh nich was ihr da so lange dran rumdiskutieren könnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Frag mich was dir das bringen soll Natsu =P
> Ich würde mir eher ne hübsche gegend aussuchen mit ner kapelle oder so gibts ja genug und das ganze dann richtig organisieren mit menschl. Priester und so!




Klar kann man das auch woanders machen....aber ich will nach Stormwind rein. Gerade das reizt mich daran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Klar kann man das auch woanders machen....aber ich will nach Stormwind rein. Gerade das reizt mich daran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


vor allem is der kathendral platz blumen rund heruma lles drum und dran einfach der schönste ort in wow um ingame hochzeit zu machen^^


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Themenauswahl:

- was koche ich heute?
- mach ich heut wieder eher Feierabend obwohl ich nicht darf?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- wie vermeide ich die langeweile die sich aufbaut...
- wie kriege ich meinen jäger endlich auf 70 obwohl ich keine lust auf questen habe oO
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Klar kann man das auch woanders machen....aber ich will nach Stormwind rein. Gerade das reizt mich daran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja dan machen wir alles platt^^

wen ich dan mal 70 bin^^

ach ja hast du mein eletzte pn gekriegt?


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Themenauswahl:
> 
> - was koche ich heute?
> - mach ich heut wieder eher Feierabend obwohl ich nicht darf?
> ...



1. dein mann soll kochen
2. JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
3. schreiben schreiben schreiben^^


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja dan machen wir alles platt^^
> 
> wen ich dan mal 70 bin^^
> 
> ach ja hast du mein eletzte pn gekriegt?



Oo...*guckengeh*


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Oo...*guckengeh*



oder keine angekommen also hab dir auf deine 2 pn geantwortet


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

wo ist eigendlich slave?


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> oder keine angekommen also hab dir auf deine 2 pn geantwortet




Doch grad noch eine gesehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab zurückgeschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

schaffen wir heute noch die 80 Seiten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

du meinst die 87 seiten?^^

ich glaube nicht denke wir packen max 950

ach ja coco nimmst du jetzt früher feierabend?

weil dan kansnt mir shcon heute helfen *gg*


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Natsumee, hat dir schon mal jemand gesagt dass dein Signatur Bildchen im Laufe des Tages etwas ungewöhnlich wird?
War da vor ein paar Stunden nicht noch ein Bild links am Rand? 
Hmm..


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Natsumee, hat dir schon mal jemand gesagt dass dein Signatur Bildchen im Laufe des Tages etwas ungewöhnlich wird?
> War da vor ein paar Stunden nicht noch ein Bild links am Rand?
> Hmm..


ich glaube nicht oder doch? ne hmm


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Natsumee, hat dir schon mal jemand gesagt dass dein Signatur Bildchen im Laufe des Tages etwas ungewöhnlich wird?
> War da vor ein paar Stunden nicht noch ein Bild links am Rand?
> Hmm..



ich habe keien ahnung was mti dem los ist echt -.-

ich hab alles nochmal eingegeben und immernoch wirds falsch angezeigt grrrrrr


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

*schnarch* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

RE, wieder da...aber nich lange, hab viel zu tun, ich schau das ich das nebenbei so hinkrieg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

naja isnd irgendwie eh gerade alle weg -.-


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

bin schon noch da^^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> bin schon noch da^^



wo sehe in dne letzt ca 17 min keinen post von dir


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja isnd irgendwie eh gerade alle weg -.-




Blöd...


----------



## Lo1 (27. August 2008)

Huhu,

ich will auch ma bisschen Senf dazugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bringt jemand Ketchup?


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

seit ihr alle irgendwo anders am schreiben oder was geht???


----------



## Kalle1978 (27. August 2008)

Oh schon wieder Mittwoch. Moin XD


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wo sehe in dne letzt ca 17 min keinen post von dir


weil ich nix zu posten hatte? und grad flagge tragen musste^^


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Lo1 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> ich will auch ma bisschen Senf dazugeben
> 
> ...



Ketchup is aus, wir hätten aber noch Majo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Wo is Coco eigentlich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo1 (27. August 2008)

Majo nehm ich auch gerne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie siehts aus mit Pommes?


----------



## prayerofdoom (27. August 2008)

muha mein ultimativer tipp an alle!!!!!
einfach esay bleiben und smiles schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das bessert die laune auf =PP


----------



## Ruven (27. August 2008)

haha Coco hat en Rückzieher gemacht Natsu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hast se verjagt!!! 

Antwort genug Slave?

mekrt man das ich heute böse bin?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Nee hab ich nich...aber hatte gerade nen Kollegen hier im Büro der natürlich mir wieder ewig was ausdiskutieren wollte wegen
den Zeugnissen die ich geschrieben habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da kann ich ja schlecht nebenbei im Forum tippen. Kommt nich so gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

prayerofdoom schrieb:


> muha mein ultimativer tipp an alle!!!!!
> einfach esay bleiben und smiles schreiben
> 
> 
> ...




Sehr sehr guter Tipp!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> haha Coco hat en Rückzieher gemacht Natsu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Was für ne Antwort genug? Ahhh Verwirrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

ZZZzzzzzzzz


----------



## Ruven (27. August 2008)

mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

COCOOOOOOOOOO ist wieder daaaa^^

wb^^


schon sorgen gemacht das weg bsit .-.-


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> mist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

*Kopftätschel*  nich böse sein Ruven  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

COoooOCOoooOCOoooOCOoooOCOoooO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> *Kopftätschel*  nich böse sein Ruven
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




der veruscht doch mti absicht böse zu sein


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

*wegschnarch*


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Ruven kann gar nich böse sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *wegschnarch*




Sag mir, wie kann ich dich unterhalten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Sag mir, wie kann ich dich unterhalten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weiß nich 
Überleg dir was ^-^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

naja xely sollte uns unterhalten^^


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Weiß nich
> Überleg dir was ^-^




Ok, is schwierig...hmmm...


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

langeweile??

omg

dan schaut euch das an (ton müsste vorhanden sein)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uK64zAis7Yg <--- hard like heroic

oder

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rwh1MWg1LLA <--- hardware store


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Ich entdecke immer mehr sachen an Xely oO

Die Sig muss ich nachher mal meinem schatzi zeigen der lacht sich bestimmt auch nen Ast ^^

(der wahre Hexer)


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. August 2008)

Halb re


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> langeweile??
> 
> omg
> 
> ...




ich will auch ton haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Ich kenn so ziemlich alles von Nymh :/
Und Hardware Store hab ich glaub ich daheeme als MP3.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich kenn so ziemlich alles von Nymh :/
> Und Hardware Store hab ich glaub ich daheeme als MP3.



kennst ROFLMAO??


@coco ich auch net -.-

musst halt mal zuhause schauen^^

xely also ich finde prety fly for a draenei und loke heroic die besten die naderen gefallen mri nicht wegen de rmusik -.-


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Halb re




So schnell schon wieder da?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

naja nur halb^^


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Na das beste ist ja immer noch

 ;D


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

die fette Elfe^^ das kenn ich ich XD


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

also ohne ton sit es langweilig^^


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich will auch ton haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. August 2008)

Drückt mir mal die Daumen für nächsten Mittwoch bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Ich find das hier gut:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=typDFieUR-o



(einbetten krieg ich nich hin oO)


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Top 20 Verfasser von heute
Mitglied           Mitglied seit      Beiträge insgesamt          Beiträge von heute              % von heute 
Natsumee         1.02.2007         2.532                                 140                               3.52% 
Xelyna             11.12.2007        1.912                                   85                               2.14% 
Slavery             2.03.2007         1.142                                   76                               1.91% 
.Côco              24.10.2007            352                                   75                               1.89% 



Platz 1-4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Top Leistung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Drückt mir mal die Daumen für nächsten Mittwoch bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Was kann der nächste Mittwoch so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Top 20 Verfasser von heute
> Mitglied           Mitglied seit      Beiträge insgesamt          Beiträge von heute              % von heute
> Natsumee         1.02.2007         2.532                                 140                               3.52%
> Xelyna             11.12.2007        1.912                                   85                               2.14%
> ...





danke danke^^

ganz klar erster lol


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich find das hier gut:
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=typDFieUR-o
> 
> ...




also ich kans nur sehen^^

kein ton halt


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> danke danke^^
> 
> ganz klar erster lol




Wundert dich das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Kannste dir ja auch später noch angucken von zuhause oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Das hört sich nach nem guten Plan an Coco 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Was kann der nächste Mittwoch so?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muss ins Amtsgericht wegen nem Unfall den ich im März hatte. Wenn ich kein Recht bekomme muss ich Nachschulung machen -.-


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Kannste dir ja auch später noch angucken von zuhause oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



joa stimmt glaub ich aber eher net naja kommt auf die lieder drauf an^^


@ slave naja ne hätte ich keine sitzun ggehabt wäre ich nochw eiter oben *hust*^^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Muss ins Amtsgericht wegen nem Unfall den ich im März hatte. Wenn ich kein Recht bekomme muss ich Nachschulung machen -.-



nachschulung??

und hast du überhaupt recht?

unfall was für einen hast ne katze überfahren?^^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

slave wo hast eigendlich di eliste gefunden?^^


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Drückt mir mal die Daumen für nächsten Mittwoch bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich drück dir auf jeden fall die Daumen für die Verhandlung!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nachschulung??
> 
> und hast du überhaupt recht?
> 
> unfall was für einen hast ne katze überfahren?^^



Ne es war 3 cm hoch Schnee und gefroren. Hab gebremst(Hab nen BMW -> Hecktriebler) Auto kam ins rutschen und gegen ein Schild. Am Auto war nix und das Schild war leicht verbogen. -> 100€ Bußgeld + 3 Punkte -> Nachschulung. Ich finds ungerecht ich kann ja nichtmal richtig was dafür oO


----------



## White-Frost (27. August 2008)

würdeste editieren und nich 5 posts hintereinander semmeln nich^^


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Muss ins Amtsgericht wegen nem Unfall den ich im März hatte. Wenn ich kein Recht bekomme muss ich Nachschulung machen -.-




Oh shit, dir is aber nichts passiert oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok habs grad gelesen, hat sich erledigt^^



Meine Daumen hast du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> würdeste editieren und nich 5 posts hintereinander semmeln nich^^



ey niemand hat dich gefragt


@ sleepy kenn ich nur das ich in so nen scheis graben gefahren bis so halb nach ner kurve ist aber nichts kaputt gegangen das geile war hatte sommerreifen grml^^ und hab auch einen mit heckantrieb

warum kriegst ne buse?? eigendlich müsstest nur das schild bezahlen und gut ist

ode rhattest sommerreifen??

ich wette das einzige schild weit und breit^^


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> slave wo hast eigendlich di eliste gefunden?^^




Einfach wenn du unter Menü "buffed.de Community" bist, ganz nach unten scrollen und dann gibts da paar so Auswahlmöglichkeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Da ham we aber heute auch ordentlich einen abgetippt^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Da ham we aber heute auch ordentlich einen abgetippt^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Joa, nich schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Da ham we aber heute auch ordentlich einen abgetippt^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja eigendlich noch wenig normal hab ich am mittwoch 200+ besten zeiten 300+ oder sogar gegen 400^^

lol
Der Besucherrekord liegt bei 7.815 Besuchern (9.08.2008, 00:02).

um die urzeit fast 8k leute omg^^


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja eigendlich noch wenig normal hab ich am mittwoch 200+ besten zeiten 300+ oder sogar gegen 400^^
> 
> lol
> Der Besucherrekord liegt bei 7.815 Besuchern (9.08.2008, 00:02).
> ...




Wir sind schon n´ krankes Volk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja eigendlich noch wenig normal hab ich am mittwoch 200+ besten zeiten 300+ oder sogar gegen 400^^
> 
> lol
> Der Besucherrekord liegt bei 7.815 Besuchern (9.08.2008, 00:02).
> ...




Das war ein Samstag...aber war da was bestimmtes? Keine Ahung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Das war ein Samstag...aber war da was bestimmtes? Keine Ahung...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Es war vielen Leute langweilig so viel steht fest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

jop^^

war wohl so^^


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Wo isn unsre kleine Xely hin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

abgetaucht^^

mhm mal schauen ob ich den pala heute auf level 10 krieg^^

hab erst 1x nen pala gemacht aber bei level 2 wieder gelöscht^^


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> abgetaucht^^
> 
> mhm mal schauen ob ich den pala heute auf level 10 krieg^^
> 
> hab erst 1x nen pala gemacht aber bei level 2 wieder gelöscht^^




Ich change heut noch den Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ey niemand hat dich gefragt
> 
> 
> @ sleepy kenn ich nur das ich in so nen scheis graben gefahren bis so halb nach ner kurve ist aber nichts kaputt gegangen das geile war hatte sommerreifen grml^^ und hab auch einen mit heckantrieb
> ...



Ich sei viel zu schnell gefahren.........
2. Gang + Standgas ich hatte gerade mal 25km/h drauf wenn nicht sogar noch weniger.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Habt ihr ja alle grosse Pläne^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich change heut noch den Server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wohin gehst ??

@coco naja wird ja net so sein das ich nur noch da spiele denk aber paar mal die wochen scho^n und am wochenende ^^

mhm solange die es net beweisen können das du viel zu schnel gefahren bsit können sie dir nichts machen

aber sag mal

sagst denen gehst das schild wieder grad biegen und sollen nicht rumweinen wie babys...^^


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich sei viel zu schnell gefahren.........
> 2. Gang + Standgas ich hatte gerade mal 25km/h drauf wenn nicht sogar noch weniger.



Was musst du auch so langsam fahren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, sowas is nich lustig, sorry...


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Was musst du auch so langsam fahren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





naja doch ist es so sieht man wie dumm die polizei ist^^


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wohin gehst ??
> 
> @coco naja wird ja net so sein das ich nur noch da spiele denk aber paar mal die wochen scho^n und am wochenende ^^
> 
> ...



Thrall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Echt, die scheiß Heulsusen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Thrall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wieso heulsuse?^^

warum gehst auf thrall??^^


ach so die heulsusen^^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

coco hallo^^


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wieso heulsuse?^^
> 
> warum gehst auf thrall??^^
> 
> ...




Du bist verwirrt^^

Weil ich zu Ruven geh! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. August 2008)

Ohne Witz. Ich zahl das Schild und gut ist. Aber nein der Staat muss auch noch was daran verdienen. Meinetwegen Zahl ich auch die 25€ fürs ausrücken, aber ne mehr seh ich nicht ein.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Du bist verwirrt^^
> 
> Weil ich zu Ruven geh!
> 
> ...




ja seit paar monaten....


@ sleepy würd ich auch net echt behidnert lol

naja wirst schon recht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

wir sind doch alle ein bisschen Bluna   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ohne Witz. Ich zahl das Schild und gut ist. Aber nein der Staat muss auch noch was daran verdienen. Meinetwegen Zahl ich auch die 25€ fürs ausrücken, aber ne mehr seh ich nicht ein.




Staat = Fürn Arsch!!

Allein wenn ich mein Lohn bekomme, könnt ich kotzen...

aus 2000 brutto machen die eben ganz spontan 1250 netto... boah ich muss mich so aufregen^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja seit paar monaten....
> 
> 
> @ sleepy würd ich auch net echt behidnert lol
> ...



Ich hoffs mal. Achja mal noch son witziges Polizei Beispiel. N freund von mir hat ein Schild mit 90 km/h in der Kurve umgenietet. 3 Autos hinten reingefahren. 

Was bekam er ? Richtig ne Rechnung vom Schild und 25€ ......................................................


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> wir sind doch alle ein bisschen Bluna
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wir sind doch alle ein bisschen Coco 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> wir sind doch alle ein bisschen Bluna
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bluna??

ist das irgendso ein komisches getränk???


wuaa xely hat gesagt bin doof -.-


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wuaa xely hat gesagt bin doof -.-


Petzerich!


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Staat = Fürn Arsch!!
> 
> Allein wenn ich mein Lohn bekomme, könnt ich kotzen...
> 
> aus 2000 brutto machen die eben ganz spontan 1250 netto... boah ich muss mich so aufregen^^



wtf warum den das?^^


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich hoffs mal. Achja mal noch son witziges Polizei Beispiel. N freund von mir hat ein Schild mit 90 km/h in der Kurve umgenietet. 3 Autos hinten reingefahren.
> 
> Was bekam er ? Richtig ne Rechnung vom Schild und 25€ ......................................................




Mein Vater ist mal auf der Autobahn ins Schleudern gekommen und hat sein auto in die Leitplanke gewickelt. Da hat er ne rechnung über die Leitplanke bekommen oO 

Find ich echt merkwürdig sowas. hat er ja nich mit absicht seinen Wagen zu klump gefahren. Und er war auch nich zu schnell.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Petzerich!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wuaaaaaa bist trotzdem böse

tanz für die hordler in orgimar und für mich net obwohl ich dir nen schönen briefkasten besorg grml^^


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wtf warum den das?^^




ich glaub das nennt sich Lohnsteuer etc. XD


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Mein Vater ist mal auf der Autobahn ins Schleudern gekommen und hat sein auto in die Leitplanke gewickelt. Da hat er ne rechnung über die Leitplanke bekommen oO
> 
> Find ich echt merkwürdig sowas. hat er ja nich mit absicht seinen Wagen zu klump gefahren. Und er war auch nich zu schnell....
> 
> ...



naja deutschland unbegrenzt wie willst da zu shcnell sein?^^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich glaub das nennt sich Lohnsteuer etc. XD



von 2000 euro werden 750 euro abgezogen???

jeden monat???


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich hoffs mal. Achja mal noch son witziges Polizei Beispiel. N freund von mir hat ein Schild mit 90 km/h in der Kurve umgenietet. 3 Autos hinten reingefahren.
> 
> Was bekam er ? Richtig ne Rechnung vom Schild und 25€ ......................................................




Habt Ihr alle was gegen Straßenschilder? ^^

Aber krass, mir kommts so vor als würd jeder machen was er will...


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja deutschland unbegrenzt wie willst da zu shcnell sein?^^



Wenigstens ein Spass den man uns (noch) nicht weggenommen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja deutschland unbegrenzt wie willst da zu shcnell sein?^^




Nee, da sind auch auf Autobahnen stellen wos beschränkungen gibt. Und da war 120 angesagt, soweit ich mich erinner. (is schon was her)

Er sollte dann über 6000 Euro für die Leitplanke bezahlen und nebenbei noch den geleasten Wagen an der Backe mit Totalschaden. Ganz grosses Kino


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> von 2000 euro werden 750 euro abgezogen???
> 
> jeden monat???




Traurig aber wahr...


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

mhm ein fruend von mir hat so einen ziemlich teuren BMW geschrottet mti sienem mottorrahd^^

also sprich er hat die seite und den felgen demoliert

und er musste so 2k euro bezahlen ^^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Traurig aber wahr...




omg zieh in die schweiz^^

also bei mir wird net ganz 6% abzegogen


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> von 2000 euro werden 750 euro abgezogen???
> 
> jeden monat???




Jo ist bei mir auch fast so.

1870 brutto und 1178 netto -.-

könnt ich immer kotzen bei!

Und ich bin nicht mehr in der Kirche und hab ne günstige Krankenkasse. Mehr geht einfach nich zu sparen....


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> omg zieh in die schweiz^^
> 
> also bei mir wird net ganz 6% abzegogen




Ich habs mir schon oft überlegt auzuwandern...aber naja, bin ich nich so der Typ dafür^^


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Ich werde irgendwann nach finnland auswandern   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich guck schon immer nach Stellenangeboten. Leider kann ich die sprache nicht sooo gut das es zum arbeiten im Büro reichen würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sprachkurs ist leider auch nirgendwo am start. da such ich schon immer nach^^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Jo ist bei mir auch fast so.
> 
> 1870 brutto und 1178 netto -.-
> 
> ...




naja ich bin eh noch in der lehre und verdiene nur

brutto 800 Franken und netto 750 Franken

sind so um die ehm 590 euro brutto und etwa 560 netto


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Jo ist bei mir auch fast so.
> 
> 1870 brutto und 1178 netto -.-
> 
> ...




Ich zahl noch brav meine Kirchensteuern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es is echt traurig wieviel Geld dir wegen irgendwelchen planlosen Steuern abgezogen wird...

Da fällt mir nur eines ein:

ARMES; ARMES DEUTSCHLAND...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich werde irgendwann nach finnland auswandern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



zieh in die schweiz wir reden hier auch deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich werde irgendwann nach finnland auswandern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Mich würde Norwegen so anmachen...find die Gegend da oben einfach geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. August 2008)

680&#8364; -> 539,36&#8364; -.-

und ich will rumreisen und immer woanders arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Wenigstens ein Spass den man uns (noch) nicht weggenommen hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hoffe das bleibt so ^^

so mit 250km/h zu fahren macht schon fun^^

und vorallem wen man so 1-3 unbekannte leute vor sich hinter sich hatt für paar stunden die die gleiche geschwindigkeit haben^^


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

kurz afk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> 680€ -> 539,36€ -.-



verdienst ja immerhin mehr als ich^^  wobei bei mir wird weniger abgezogen^^^


WTF du verdienst brutto etwa 90euro mehr aber netto 20 euro weniger omg


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hoffe das bleibt so ^^
> 
> so mit 250km/h zu fahren macht schon fun^^
> 
> und vorallem wen man so 1-3 unbekannte leute vor sich hinter sich hatt für paar stunden die die gleiche geschwindigkeit haben^^



Meiner schafft nur 230 -.- und das auch nur Bergab -.-

Ab 210 hört er auf zu ziehen und bei 230 gehts in roten Bereich auf dem Drehzahl ding ^^

Ich glaub ich zieh echtmal in die Schweiz. Wolln wir ne Wg machen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Meiner schafft nur 230 -.- und das auch nur Bergab -.-
> 
> Ab 210 hört er auf zu ziehen und bei 230 gehts in roten Bereich auf dem Drehzahl ding ^^
> 
> ...



naja meiner ist bei 7200 umdrehungen gesperrt -.-

die anzeige geht aber bis 9k runter

naja hab nen Toyota MR2^^ (jahrgang 1990)


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

ich steh im allgemeinen auf skandinavien. Nur finnland halt im besonderen da ich da schon mein leben lang oft war und einen engen bezug zu dem land und den Leuten habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich mag sogar die Sprache...ich finds einfach toll

Hyvää päivää!
Hauska tavata?
Minä en vielä puhu suomea.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Meiner schafft nur 230 -.- und das auch nur Bergab -.-
> 
> Ab 210 hört er auf zu ziehen und bei 230 gehts in roten Bereich auf dem Drehzahl ding ^^
> 
> ...


^

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


wil endlich ausziehen


naja wobei dafür kostet hier die miete mehr

bin aber 20 min von der grenze entfernt^^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich steh im allgemeinen auf skandinavien. Nur finnland halt im besonderen da ich da schon mein leben lang oft war und einen engen bezug zu dem land und den Leuten habe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da oben ist es doch viel zu kalt?^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja meiner ist bei 7200 umdrehungen gesperrt -.-
> 
> die anzeige geht aber bis 9k runter
> 
> naja hab nen Toyota MR2^^ (jahrgang 1990)



Max 7k, bei 6k wirds kritisch. BMW 316i; Jahrgang 1997 ^^

Ich will auch endlich ausziehen, aber mein Lohn geht fast nur fürs Auto drauf ^^


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> da oben ist es doch viel zu kalt?^^




/slap




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer keine Ahnung hat.....

warste da schon mal im Sommer?


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

ey ich finds im sommer in der schwiez schon kalt^^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Max 7k, bei 6k wirds kritisch. BMW 316i; Jahrgang 1997 ^^
> 
> Ich will auch endlich ausziehen, aber mein Lohn geht fast nur fürs Auto drauf ^^




ich bezahl pro jahr 1300 euro verischerung -.-

und dan noch ca 100 euro busse und so^^


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich zieh echtmal in die Schweiz. Wolln wir ne Wg machen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




WoW WG?  Bin dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Xely und Coco müssen auch mitkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ey ich finds im sommer in der schwiez schon kalt^^




kommt halt auf die Ansprüche an. ich find 30 grad warm genug^^


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> WoW WG?  Bin dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich glaub da hat mein Mann was dagegen^^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich glaub da hat mein Mann was dagegen^^



naja wir wohnen an der shcweizer grenze untne und arbeiten in der schweiz

das heist mehr lohn und wenig er ausgaben ^^

der soll auch runterziehen ^^


aber glaube net das xely dabei wäre^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich bezahl pro jahr 1300 euro verischerung -.-
> 
> und dan noch ca 100 euro busse und so^^



900€ aber nur weil ich die von meinem Dad hab, ohne die müsste ich 2300 zahlen oO
+126€ Steuer. Jeden Monat 200€ Spitkosten und dann noch die Verschleißsachen erneuern -.-

Muss jetzt auch meine Motorhaube und Dach lackieren lassen, weil Steinschläge drin sind -.-


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich glaub da hat mein Mann was dagegen^^




Ach sicher nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> 900€ aber nur weil ich die von meinem Dad hab, ohne die müsste ich 2300 zahlen oO
> +126€ Steuer. Jeden Monat 200€ Spitkosten und dann noch die Verschleißsachen erneuern -.-
> 
> Muss jetzt auch meine Motorhaube und Dach lackieren lassen, weil Steinschläge drin sind -.-




WTF 2300 euro wen es auf deinem namen gehen würde???

also ich habs schon auf meinem namen^^

bezahle ca 50 oder 100 euro an benzin (ich liebe dich schweiz) benzin imo 1.05 euro^^ (ca)

joa sonst eigendlich kaum was muss aber bald was an meinem auto machen würde dan so 300 euro kosten

ach ja und ich kriege ja von den deutschen noch  etwa 700 euro weil mein auto beschädigt wurde MUAHAHAHAHA^^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ach sicher nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




/sign


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

mhm feiner nussgipfel den wir gerade hier gekriegt haben^^

heute morgen kommt abteilungsleiter mit kuchen und jetzt eine die ein kind gekriegt hat bringt nussgipfel für die firma muahahahaha^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. August 2008)

Spritpreis mal wieder bei 1,50 ................................ 

Frontspoiler kauf ich mir nächsten Monat auch nen neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wills auch so gut haben xD Hab hunger -.- ^^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Spritpreis mal wieder bei 1,50 ................................
> 
> Frontspoiler kauf ich mir nächsten Monat auch nen neuen
> 
> ...




ich hab e schon bischen abgeändert gekauft musste nur 2k euro bezahlen^^ naja dafür ist er 90er jahrgang aber für erstes auto ist er top

einer in deutschland weis ich noch so ne menshcenmenge und da ruft einer macht platz ein FERARRI ich so lol wie geil^^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Spritpreis mal wieder bei 1,50 ................................
> 
> Frontspoiler kauf ich mir nächsten Monat auch nen neuen
> 
> ...



komm in die schweiz *hust*

kanst dich für informatiker bewerden ab nächstes jahr oder was weis ich^^


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Spritpreis mal wieder bei 1,50 ................................
> 
> Frontspoiler kauf ich mir nächsten Monat auch nen neuen
> 
> ...




Hört mit den Spritpreisen auf, zum kotzen...irgendwann geht mein ganzer Lohn an Sprit drauf -.-


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hört mit den Spritpreisen auf, zum kotzen...irgendwann geht mein ganzer Lohn an Sprit drauf -.-




Bei mir geht das sogar soweit das ich arbeitslos quasi genausoviel geld zur verfügung habe weil ich nicht mehr tanken muss -.-


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Bei mir geht das sogar soweit das ich arbeitslos quasi genausoviel geld zur verfügung habe weil ich nicht mehr tanken muss -.-



lol...

also bei uns ist er vor 4 wochen hoch auf 1.28 euro und jetzt ist er wieder bei 1.10 oder so


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Bei mir geht das sogar soweit das ich arbeitslos quasi genausoviel geld zur verfügung habe weil ich nicht mehr tanken muss -.-




Wir können froh sein in Deutschland zu leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ironie aus*

Gut is klar das wir´s viel besser haben als die Entwicklungsländer aber Deutschland is einfach erbärmlich...


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lol...
> 
> also bei uns ist er vor 4 wochen hoch auf 1.28 euro und jetzt ist er wieder bei 1.10 oder so




Bei uns ja irgendwas um die 1,50 Euro und da ich jeden Tag 60 km fahren muss kommt da einiges zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich tanke im monat etwa für knapp 300 Euro.


Und das Pendeln muss ja sein, aber bezahlt wirds ja auch nich mehr. Pendlerpauschale is ja gestrichen. DANKE auch!!


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Bei uns ja irgendwas um die 1,50 Euro und da ich jeden Tag 60 km fahren muss kommt da einiges zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



übernimmt die firma nicht was?


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> übernimmt die firma nicht was?




Nö, wieso sollte sie das? oO


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Nö, wieso sollte sie das? oO



deutschland ist echt komisch^^


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> deutschland ist echt komisch^^



Ne jetzt mal im ernst. Warum sollte die Firma was zum sprit dazugeben? da könnte ich ja theoretisch
auch einfach ne Gehaltserhöhung kriegen. hat die Firma ja genausoviel von....


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> deutschland ist echt komisch^^



Das einzige auf das wir stolz sein können ist unser Bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lukss (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> deutschland ist echt komisch^^


why?


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> komm in die schweiz *hust*
> 
> kanst dich für informatiker bewerden ab nächstes jahr oder was weis ich^^



Ich komm in 2 Jahren auf das Angebot zurück wenn ich ausgelernt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ne jetzt mal im ernst. Warum sollte die Firma was zum sprit dazugeben? da könnte ich ja theoretisch
> auch einfach ne Gehaltserhöhung kriegen. hat die Firma ja genausoviel von....



also bei uns wird wen ich mich net irre bei einer bestimmten entfernung was bezahlt


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Das einzige auf das wir stolz sein können ist unser Bier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



falsch

auf die Autobahn^^


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich komm in 2 Jahren auf das Angebot zurück wenn ich ausgelernt habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich bruach noch 3 -.-


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> falsch
> 
> auf die Autobahn^^




ersetze "falsch" bitte durch "und" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. August 2008)

Noch 10 min muhaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also bei uns wird wen ich mich net irre bei einer bestimmten entfernung was bezahlt




Gab es bei uns auch mal....das nannte sich Pendlerpauschale und wurde mit der Einkommenssteuererklärung
verrechnet. Pro Kilometer gab es da 0,30 Euro. Aber seit 01.01.2007 wurde diese komplett gestrichen.

Der Regierung sei dank....

Die Spritpreise gehen immer weiter rauf, stellen kriegste nur am Arsch der Welt und wie man hinkommt ist persönliches Pech....


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich bruach noch 3 -.-




Noch 2 Arbeitstage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann bin ich lt. Lehrvertrag ausgelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Lohn krieg ich trotzdem schon seit Juli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> ersetze "falsch" bitte durch "und"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



neee

Bier = Bäääääääääääääääääääää


----------



## lukss (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> falsch
> 
> auf die Autobahn^^


ähm weißt du von wem die autobahnen gebaut wurden und warum?


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Unser Staat is fürn Arsch und daran war n Österreicher nich ganz unschuldig...vielleicht wären wir jetz auch n "normales" Land 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

lukss schrieb:


> ähm weißt du von wem die autobahnen gebaut wurden und warum?



ja und?

mir doch egal


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Unser Staat is fürn Arsch und daran war n Österreicher nich ganz unschuldig...vielleicht wären wir jetz auch n "normales" Land
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bist du sicher das das gut wäre??

ich meine dan würds dich ja net geben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

lukss schrieb:


> ähm weißt du von wem die autobahnen gebaut wurden und warum?




Er is Schweizer, er weiß es nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> bist du sicher das das gut wäre??
> 
> ich meine dan würds dich ja net geben?
> 
> ...



Warum sollte es mich dann nich geben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

richtig ist das aber auch nich, auch wenn das viele denken^^:

Wickipedia spricht:

Die Bezeichnung „Autobahn“ wurde erstmals von Robert Otzen im Jahr 1929 geprägt. Otzen war Vorsitzender des Autobahnprojekts HaFraBa (Autobahnprojekt Hamburg–Frankfurt am Main–Basel). Bis dahin sprach man von „Nur-Autostraße“. Die erste Autobahn der Welt war die AVUS im Berliner Grunewald, die 1921 eröffnet wurde. Die erste längere Autobahn der Welt wurde 1923 in Italien eröffnet (heutige A9 von Mailand nach Como).

 Der Begriff „Autobahn“ taucht zum ersten Mal 1932 auf. Eine Fachzeitschrift zur HaFraBa hatte sich damals in Analogie zur Eisenbahn in „Autobahn“ umbenannt. Mit dem Begriff Autobahn war aber noch kein bestimmter Standard verbunden. Dieser entstand in Deutschland erst mit dem Bau der Reichsautobahnen. Die erste Autobahn in Deutschland, die zwei Städte verband, wurde 1932 zwischen Köln und Bonn eröffnet; die kreuzungsfreie Strecke war 20 Kilometer lang. Heute trägt sie die Bezeichnung A 555. Die Straße war bereits für Fahrzeuggeschwindigkeiten von 120 km/h konzipiert, obwohl die damaligen Fahrzeuge meist nur eine deutlich geringere Geschwindigkeit erreichen konnten. Allerdings wurde erst am 23. September 1933 mit dem groß angelegten Ausbau der Reichsautobahnen begonnen, als Teil der Arbeitsbeschaffungsmaßnahmen der Nationalsozialisten. Letztendlich war die wirtschaftsbelebende Wirkung durch die niedrige Zahl der beim Bau eingesetzten Arbeiter aber gering. Entgegen der weit verbreiteten Meinung dienten die Autobahnen aber nicht der Kriegsvorbereitung. Am Anfang waren sogar die Brückenbauwerke für den Verkehr mit schweren Panzern zu schwach ausgelegt.

*Die Planung dieser Autobahnen hatte jedoch schon lange vor Hitlers Machtergreifung begonnen, weshalb es nicht den Tatsachen entspricht, dass die Autobahnen vor allem seinen Bemühungen zu verdanken sind. Ironischerweise wurde der Bau von Autobahnen von der NSDAP vor der Machtergreifung im Reichstag verhindert.*

(Deutsches) Hinweisschild zur A2Die Verantwortung für den Bau oblag dem Generalinspektor für das deutsche Straßenwesen Dr. Fritz Todt, dem Landschaftsarchitekten Prof. Alwin Seifert und dem Architekten Prof. Paul Bonatz.

Auf den ersten Autobahnabschnitten musste auf Druck Hitlers die Deutsche Reichsbahn einen Omnibus-Schnellverkehr einrichten, darunter gehörte die Strecke Frankfurt/Main-Darmstadt-Mannheim. Daraus entwickelte sich der spätere Bahnbusverkehr der Deutschen Bundesbahn.

Während des Zweiten Weltkrieges, ab Herbst 1943, durften Autobahnen wegen des geringen Fahrzeugverkehrs auch von Radfahrern benutzt werden.

Am 20. April 1944 empfing Hitler die militärische Führungsspitze des Dritten Reiches auf der Autobahn nach Salzburg in der Nähe von Kleßheim und ließ sich neue Prototypen von Panzern vorführen.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Er is Schweizer, er weiß es nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



waurm sollt ich das net wissen??

gut hätt ich meine ex net gehat wüsst ichs net -.-


ach ja du bsit NICHT NORMAL^^


----------



## Moktheshock (27. August 2008)

Moin *uhr 9 stunden zurück dreh*^^
zufrieden Natsumee


----------



## Hanneh (27. August 2008)

<3 autobahn
<3 bier
<3 deutschland

und wenn der job zuweit weg is ... muss man eben da hinziehn wo man arbeitet :-)


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Hanneh schrieb:


> <3 autobahn
> <3 bier
> <3 deutschland
> 
> und wenn der job zuweit weg is ... muss man eben da hinziehn wo man arbeitet :-)




Das funktioniert aber auch nur wenn der ehepartner nicht gerade auch da arbeitet wo man momentan wohnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Hanneh schrieb:


> <3 autobahn
> <3 bier---> not
> <3 deutschland
> 
> und wenn der job zuweit weg is ... muss man eben da hinziehn wo man arbeitet :-)





ja braver mokthe


----------



## Hanneh (27. August 2008)

dann eben umziehn und anderen ehepartner suchen ;-)))


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Das funktioniert aber auch nur wenn der ehepartner nicht gerade auch da arbeitet wo man momentan wohnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne mitte suchen dan sind es nur 2x 30 km...^^


naja leute ich düsse mal nach hause brum brum^^

wünsche euch noch einen schönen abend und coco wir sehen uns ja glaubs noch kurz^^

bis nächste woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

Hanneh schrieb:


> dann eben umziehn und anderen ehepartner suchen ;-)))




*hanneh totprügel*


----------



## Hanneh (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> *hanneh totprügel*



*ouch*

auch tote haben schmerzen


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. August 2008)

Bin auch weg bb


----------



## Hanneh (27. August 2008)

wie sie alle abhaun ... i muss no ne dreiviertel stund schaffn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (27. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und was hab ich heut so hier verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> und was hab ich heut so hier verpasst
> ...




das zusammenzufassen sprengt glaub ich den rahmen. Zum schluss haben wir uns auf jeden Fall über steuern und Spritpreise geärgert^^


----------



## Moktheshock (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> das zusammenzufassen sprengt glaub ich den rahmen. Zum schluss haben wir uns auf jeden Fall über steuern und Spritpreise geärgert^^



^^ das mach ich jeden tag also hab ich nixx verpasst^^


----------



## Hanneh (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> das zusammenzufassen sprengt glaub ich den rahmen. Zum schluss haben wir uns auf jeden Fall über steuern und Spritpreise geärgert^^



wie sichs fürn guten stammtisch ghört :-)


----------



## Maurolotschi (27. August 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> neee
> 
> Bier = Bäääääääääääääääääääää


Genau!
Schützengarten ist das einzig wahre Bier!

Hoch die Schweizer *hicks* und so

*Lallend durch's Forum torkel*


----------



## Slavery (27. August 2008)

bin dann ma daheim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bye Ihr Lieben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> bin dann ma daheim
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



winke winke*


----------



## Maurolotschi (27. August 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> bin dann ma daheim
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


schühüss... *hicks*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

jaja...haut ruhig alle ab -.-


----------



## Maurolotschi (27. August 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> jaja...haut ruhig alle ab -.-


Pfff nein, jetzt bleib ich grad extra hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (27. August 2008)

Wir waren heute 7 Seiten besser als letzten Mittwoch und haben 37 Seiten erledigt! Bei dieser Tendenz dürften wir in 2 Wochen die 1000. Threadseite eröffnen... *freu*


----------



## .Côco (27. August 2008)

jo aber wenn jetzt kaum noch einer was sagt schaffen wir heute zumindest nix mehr^^

Ich bin dann auch mal weg und arbeite noch schnell was weg hier und verkrümel mich dann um
punkt 18 uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (27. August 2008)

Tja, dann ist es wohl genug für heute... Erstaunt mich doch immer wieder, dass auch am Nachmittag so viel läuft, obwohl die Server schon seit Ewigkeiten wieder on sind. Immerhin beruhigend, dass es noch andere Leute gibt, die arbeiten müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann geh ich jetzt schon, lass dich ja ungern alleine... Aber ein bisschen Feierabend muss doch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tschüss Côco, bis nächsten Mittwoch *wink* *aus dem Thread hüpf*


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

*pfeif*
Ein Bild für Götter wie ich grad am PC hock, arbeite und Prosecco trink xD


----------



## Eckhexaule (27. August 2008)

und ich arme sau hock immer noch hier :-(


----------



## Aratosao (27. August 2008)

oO. Wasn das hier? Der Off-Topic Fred nr. 1?:=) Naja, ich offtopice mal ein bischen mit:

Guten abend ich spiele grade Diablo 2 und mache Akt 2, Was spielt ihr?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg Ara


----------



## Aratosao (27. August 2008)

Neiiiin! Mittwoch fast vorbei und ich hab noch net geflamet hier!! *Cry* Keiner hier? :-/


----------



## Schlaubel (27. August 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Neiiiin! Mittwoch fast vorbei und ich hab noch net geflamet hier!! *Cry* Keiner hier? :-/




*echoechoecho*


----------



## Aratosao (27. August 2008)

Schlaubel schrieb:


> *echoechoecho*


Jaaa, es leben noch welche hier :-D

Vermutlich..



...


Hoffentlich



...vllt? Ahhhh *drehdurch*

Gogo noch bis 23:59 Off Toppicen!!11


----------



## Masagana (27. August 2008)

23:13

Kein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bis man durchdreht!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (27. August 2008)

Masagana schrieb:


> 23:13
> 
> Kein
> 
> ...


Ähh bitte? Ich versteh nichts^^

Dein Post war um 23:15 ;D


----------



## Mofeist (29. August 2008)

die letzten posts machen mir angst xD


----------



## Mofeist (29. August 2008)

Noch wer wach?^^ mirs so langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redday (29. August 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> oO. Wasn das hier? Der Off-Topic Fred nr. 1?:=) Naja, ich offtopice mal ein bischen mit:
> 
> Guten abend ich spiele grade Diablo 2 und mache Akt 2, Was spielt ihr?
> 
> ...



ich spiele wow und geb dir nen tipp: leg dir ne frisur zu.


----------



## Mofeist (29. August 2008)

Redday schrieb:


> ich spiele wow und geb dir nen tipp: leg dir ne frisur zu.



den raff ich nich aber wengistens noch jemand hier^^


----------



## RvD ascoR (3. September 2008)

*gähn*

Ein neuer Kaffeejunge ist da.
Ich grüße Euch :]

*2 große Kannen Kaffee aufsetz*

Schon wer wach?


----------



## Uldart (3. September 2008)

RvD schrieb:


> *gähn*
> 
> Ein neuer Kaffeejunge ist da.
> Ich grüße Euch :]
> ...




jojo *gähn* ....

hab auch schon die zweite Tasse Kaffe hier stehen...


----------



## mgfhaki (3. September 2008)

moiin !!

meisten server schon wieder online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meiner ist auch dabei!! juhuu *g*

Viel Spaß euch allen heute!


----------



## Laeknishendr (3. September 2008)

War heute vor 6 schon online, zumindest Malygos.


----------



## mgfhaki (3. September 2008)

jo es sind nur wenige die bis ca 11 gewartet werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

guten morgen ihr lieben

*kuchen gipfeli und sonst so sachen auf den tisch schmeis*

gestern hakkar gekillt wie bescheuerte ^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Morgen ihr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

slaveee^^

na du alles klar?


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> slaveee^^
> 
> na du alles klar?




Huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



immer, und bei dir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

ach man lebt^^


----------



## CRUSH111 (3. September 2008)

Man da waren nen paar poster aber fleißig .Da kann man ja besser nen buch lesen als die 900 seiten


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

CRUSH111 schrieb:


> Man da waren nen paar poster aber fleißig .Da kann man ja besser nen buch lesen als die 900 seiten



n´ Buch is aber nich so interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Natsu...man muss... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> n´ Buch is aber nich so interessant
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




joa naja was sols^^

ne freundin wäre jetzt gut irgendwie^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> joa naja was sols^^
> 
> ne freundin wäre jetzt gut irgendwie^^



Schlecht wärs nich, aber naja unbedingt müsste es auch noch nich wieder sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Schlecht wärs nich, aber naja unbedingt müsste es auch noch nich wieder sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja doch.... man muss ja nicht immer ändern

bei der letzten hatte ich halt pech das sie über wow mal einen kennengelernt hat und dan mit schule dahin gegangen sind -.-


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja doch.... man muss ja nicht immer ändern
> 
> bei der letzten hatte ich halt pech das sie über wow mal einen kennengelernt hat und dan mit schule dahin gegangen sind -.-




Bitter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

ja ...


hey was hälst vom neuen google browser??

also von der geschwindigkeit her kann man nichts sagen einfach top


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja ...
> 
> 
> hey was hälst vom neuen google browser??
> ...



Keine Ahnung noch nich getestet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin kurz weg komm dann gleich wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

jojo lass mich alleine hier -.-

dan lads dir mal runter^^

für beta schlägt es sich genial^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

jojo lass mich alleine hier -.-

dan lads dir mal runter^^

für beta schlägt es sich genial^^


das scheiss firmeninternet ist aber immernoch zum kotzen


----------



## Andrúslas (3. September 2008)

Ich sitz hier inner schule in informatik es ist gammel langweilig und hab meine aufgabe schon fertig.. unterhaltet michmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Abzeichen der Pinguinos




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (3. September 2008)

Morgen ihr Lieben und ihr Pingus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kaffee(schlürf) Teller mit kuchen in die Runde gestellt.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Andrúslas schrieb:


> Ich sitz hier inner schule in informatik es ist gammel langweilig und hab meine aufgabe schon fertig.. unterhaltet michmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Schule? Kann man das essen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

Morgähn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wollen wir uns gegenseitig unterhalten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auf der Arbeit ist es auch nicht viel unterhaltsamer >_<


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Morgen ihr Lieben und ihr Pingus!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Soll das etwa heissen die Pingus sind nich lieb? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

deshalb sind wir ja hier

need Unterhaltung^^


----------



## Caveman1979 (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Soll das etwa heissen die Pingus sind nich lieb?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein soll heißen besonders Lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

oke oke^^

du slave das abzeichen da kann ich es net als bild haben?^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Nein soll heißen besonders Lieb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So hab ich das erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natsu, weist du wie man das in der Sig direkt anzeigen lassen kann, also nich nur n Link?


Edith sagte mir gerade, das Natsu genauso unwissend ist wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (3. September 2008)

Morgeen Mittwochs fred  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (3. September 2008)

Mir ist so langweilig auf Arbeit

Fange ich mal an zu spamen!
Bald ist Sonntag juhu open Beta geht los ein neue Welt gibt es zu ergründen wer wird War anspielen?

Die Pingus bestimmt?


----------



## Aratosao (3. September 2008)

Ich werd auf jeden fall WAR spielen. Habs ja scho' auf der GC getestet
Freue mich scho total druff


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

was wil ich mit WAR???


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Wir brauchen Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie kann man in der Sig Abzeichen der Pinguinos nicht nur als Link anzeigen lassen, sondern gleich sichtbar machen?

ahhhhhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was wil ich mit WAR???




Dachte ihr seid Kampfmaschienen?


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Dachte ihr seid Kampfmaschienen?



Allerdings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Dachte ihr seid Kampfmaschienen?




WoW reicht da volkommen ansonst haben wir unseren monatlichen kill die feinde tag (immer bei neumond)


ist noch lustig letztes mal hatten wir irgendwie so nen haufen mit 10 leichen

KILL THE FUCKING ......


----------



## shadowwoman (3. September 2008)

morgen allerseits! mich mal reinschleich und guck ob ihr auch brav spammt^^

hallo natsumee^^

kakao und nutellabrötchen in die runde stell


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

shadoooooooow

wow cool wurde mal begrüsst ^^

imba

na wie gehts dir den so?

brav spammen naja geht so brauchen mehr leute^^

*kakao schnapp und in den schnabel kipp*


----------



## shadowwoman (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> shadoooooooow
> 
> wow cool wurde mal begrüsst ^^
> 
> ...


spammen??? bin ja schon da^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> morgen allerseits! mich mal reinschleich und guck ob ihr auch brav spammt^^
> 
> hallo natsumee^^
> 
> kakao und nutellabrötchen in die runde stell




Ja sind schon ganz brav dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Verdammt, kann mir denn niemand meine Frage beantworten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

sooooo auch wieder da =P
*nutellabrötchen nehm*

über was spammt man hier den so =?


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

was für eine Frage den Slavery?


----------



## Caveman1979 (3. September 2008)

Ahha da gebt ihr euch also damit zufrieden,naja jedem das seine ich muss es Testen es zog mich seid dem Test in seinen Bann und wird mich wohl auch nicht mehr so schnell los lassen.   


<-------neigt zur totalen Abhängigkeit




doch Mittwochs werde ich mir immer Zeit für die Pingus nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (3. September 2008)

FreeeZ schrieb:


> sooooo auch wieder da =P
> *nutellabrötchen nehm*
> 
> über was spammt man hier den so =?


alles und nichts was einem halt gerade so einfällt


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

man kann über alles spammen

shadow thema vorschlag?^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

^^

naja ich sehe keinen grund mir extra war anzufannge keine lust^^

auser dem hab ich letzte woche ne nette frau kennengelernt auf unserem server *hust*

und coco/jenny kann ich ja auch net alleine lassen in wow

slave ist ja eh auf nen bösen server^^


----------



## Qonix (3. September 2008)

Morgen ihr Suchtis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na mal wieder ein paar Stunden auf Entzug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

FreeeZ schrieb:


> was für eine Frage den Slavery?



Wir brauchen Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie kann man in der Sig Abzeichen der Pinguinos nicht nur als Link anzeigen lassen, sondern gleich sichtbar machen?

ahhhhhh  ^^

(siehe Seite 924) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sig siehe Natsumee^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Morgen ihr Suchtis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wo suchtis???^^

mer sind am schaffe und überbrücket de tag^^

jede mittwuch


----------



## shadowwoman (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> man kann über alles spammen
> 
> shadow thema vorschlag?^^


ähm... mir fällt nix ein... doch!

ich geh heute mal ned einkaufen sondern mit meinem zwergerl am spielplatz^^


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Morgen ihr Suchtis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Entzug wohl eher nicht, Server scheinen ja schon länger wieder on zu sein =O


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

mhm cool kannst och gleich nebenbei was einkaufen^^

kannst mir ja auch was kaufen müsstest es aber auch herbringen halt^^

und alles gut mit deinem "zwerg"


----------



## Eltharion (3. September 2008)

Guten Morgen

Ich bin neu hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bzw. hab vorher noch nie ins Forum geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


schönen Mittwoch Morgen euch Allen


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wir brauchen Hilfe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Probiers mal mit Screenshot machen, ausschneiden, hochladen und dann müsste es mit dem img tag gehn


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Eltharion schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Ich bin neu hier
> 
> ...




ja sieht man seit november 06 angemeldet^^ also neu bist net^^

vllt aber ne frau? *hust*


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

FreeeZ schrieb:


> Probiers mal mit Screenshot machen, ausschneiden, hochladen und dann müsste es mit dem img tag gehn



ja slave mach mal du hast mehr zeit *hust*

oder kann das wer machen der nicht arbeitet?^^


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

Da bin ich ja 'neuer' hier xD


----------



## Eltharion (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja sieht man seit november 06 angemeldet^^ also neu bist net^^
> 
> vllt aber ne frau? *hust*




Ne keine Frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm cool kannst och gleich nebenbei was einkaufen^^
> 
> kannst mir ja auch was kaufen müsstest es aber auch herbringen halt^^
> 
> und alles gut mit deinem "zwerg"


äh ja... und dann ma schnell nach deutschland is ja nur ein katzensprung^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

FreeeZ schrieb:


> Probiers mal mit Screenshot machen, ausschneiden, hochladen und dann müsste es mit dem img tag gehn




kann ich alles nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mach du einfach, post dann hier rein und ich kopiers mir^^

Dafür bekommst du als Gegenleistung "Ehrfürchtig" bei den Pinguinos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Eltharion schrieb:


> Ne keine Frau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem GZ zum ersten Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> kann ich alles nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Yay Ehrfürchtig bei den Pinguinos

Ok probiers gleich ma obs geht muss nur neben bei noch was schaffen =(


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> äh ja... und dann ma schnell nach deutschland is ja nur ein katzensprung^^



ich wohne net in deutschland^^

komm aus der schweiz^^


----------



## Caveman1979 (3. September 2008)

Ne  ne eine Frau hätte im leben net so lange schweigen können das ist keine Frau?


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

FreeeZ schrieb:


> Yay Ehrfürchtig bei den Pinguinos
> 
> Ok probiers gleich ma obs geht muss nur neben bei noch was schaffen =(




Ok super danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Eltharion schrieb:


> Ne keine Frau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auch egal^^

ah vergessen ^^

WILKOMMEN^^


----------



## Eltharion (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Schade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Danke :-D 


btw um 9.00 Uhr ist Stranglethorn Arena  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Alle hin!


----------



## shadowwoman (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich wohne net in deutschland^^
> 
> komm aus der schweiz^^


hups... sorry

aba... noch besser! is ja auch nicht weit weg^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Ne  ne eine Frau hätte im leben net so lange schweigen können das ist keine Frau?



ne frau haben wir ja schon hier und bald kommt noch eine andere der withy soll auch kommen -.-

damit wir wieder über das thema FRAU reden können 

*hust*


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> hups... sorry
> 
> aba... noch besser! is ja auch nicht weit weg^^




mhm da steht bei dir Baden??? wohnst in der schweiz?^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Eltharion schrieb:


> Danke :-D
> 
> 
> btw um 9.00 Uhr ist Stranglethorn Arena
> ...



die meisten hier arbeiten^^


----------



## shadowwoman (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm da steht bei dir Baden??? wohnst in der schweiz?^^


ne österreich gibz auch ein baden


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> ne österreich gibz auch ein baden



schade^^

10 min von mit gibts auch ein Baden


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

gogo leute schreibt mal was man man man


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

wer rechtschreibfeler findet, darf sie behalten! ;-)

Hab einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Darf ich den wirklich behalten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> schade^^
> 
> 10 min von mit gibts auch ein Baden


lol das hab ich nicht gewusst


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Bin ja mal gespannt ob FreeeZ das schafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> wer rechtschreibfeler findet, darf sie behalten! ;-)
> 
> Hab einen
> 
> ...


jap brauch sie nicht^^


----------



## Eltharion (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> die meisten hier arbeiten^^



Hehe ich fang gleich erst an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Server so schnell on sind.


----------



## shadowwoman (3. September 2008)

kann mir mal wer sagen wie lange das dauert bis das profilbild geladen ist??


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> jap brauch sie nicht^^



Suuuuuuper danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Is ja wie Weihnachten und Ostern zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> kann mir mal wer sagen wie lange das dauert bis das profilbild geladen ist??




ähhm geschätzte 3,78 Sekunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> lol das hab ich nicht gewusst



und in Deutschland gibts ja Baden-Baden^^


----------



## shadowwoman (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> ähhm geschätzte 3,78 Sekunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


... mein bild is aber noch nicht da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> kann mir mal wer sagen wie lange das dauert bis das profilbild geladen ist??




eigendlich recht schnel

jedoch darf man nur ne gewisse grösse haben


----------



## Th0m45 (3. September 2008)

*Tisch stell* 

morgen =)


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Th0m45 schrieb:


> *Tisch stell*
> 
> morgen =)




morgen unbekannter blutelf^^


----------



## shadowwoman (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und in Deutschland gibts ja Baden-Baden^^


das weiss ich! ^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> ... mein bild is aber noch nicht da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Oh fast vergessen:

Angaben sind wie im ohne Gewähr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> das weiss ich! ^^



oke^^

der google explorer ist irgendwie noch gut^^


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

soooooo

das ist der link zu dem bild einfach bei signatur 'Bild einfügen' und den link benutzen =)
http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/2640/unbenanntck0.jpg


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Hmm ich glaub FreeeZ kommt nich mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith lacht mich gerade aus, und meint was ich eigentlich für ne lahme Kröte bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

FreeeZ schrieb:


> soooooo
> 
> das ist der link zu dem bild einfach bei signatur 'Bild einfügen' und den link benutzen =)
> http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/2640/unbenanntck0.jpg



cool fete sache^^

hey slave kannst du für mich noch was separates machen??

so eine art abzeichen das mir die herrschaft über die pinguine gibt ? oder so?^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> cool fete sache^^
> 
> hey slave kannst du für mich noch was separates machen??
> 
> so eine art abzeichen das mir die herrschaft über die pinguine gibt ? oder so?^^





Erstmal großes Schankedön an FreeeZ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne, weil du dich selbst dazu ernannt hast und sowas is scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

No Problemo =)

Und nu bin ich Ehrfürchtig?


----------



## Viorel (3. September 2008)

Lol ey Dethecus ist seit 7 Uhr heut morgen aus der liste verschwunden und blizz zeigt es in ihren serverstatus als online. 1mal hat man ferien und nimma dann zocken. wofür gibts den serverstatus seite wenn die nicht mal aktualisiert wird???


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Erstmal großes Schankedön an FreeeZ!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




falsch^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

FreeeZ!!

Aufgrund deines Verhaltens mir gegenüber und der Tatsache das du aus Bayern kommst, biete ich dir meine Freundschaft an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (3. September 2008)

so leute ich stell jetz noch mal kakao und nutellabrötchen in die runde und verzupf mich mal am spielplatz

also dann bis nächsten mittwoch


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> falsch^^



Wer hat dich dazu ernannt? Hmm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

shadowwoman schrieb:


> so leute ich stell jetz noch mal kakao und nutellabrötchen in die runde und verzupf mich mal am spielplatz
> 
> also dann bis nächsten mittwoch




heute warst ja kurz da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja viel spass noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir sin übrigens bis 16.00 da


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wer hat dich dazu ernannt? Hmm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GOTT...

ne ich frag dan mal coco sie ist sicher damit einverstanden und withy auch so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowwoman (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> heute warst ja kurz da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


na dann vielleicht schau ich später noch mal vorbei


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> FreeeZ!!
> 
> Aufgrund deines Verhaltens mir gegenüber und der Tatsache das du aus Bayern kommst, biete ich dir meine Freundschaft an
> 
> ...



Yay Freundschaft mit dem Pingu-Mage!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Natsumee schrieb:


> heute warst ja kurz da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bin auch bis 16.00 da =)


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

FreeeZ schrieb:


> No Problemo =)
> 
> Und nu bin ich Ehrfürchtig?




Jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wuuusch --> Ehrfürchtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

FreeeZ schrieb:


> Yay Freundschaft mit dem Pingu-Mage!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hmm veraltet, muss ich ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Momentan eher Pingu-Fury und Pingu-Destro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

Wohooooooo
Bin für Ingame Titel die mit Pinguino zu tun ham =P
Jmd ne Idee? xD


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

FreeeZ schrieb:


> Wohooooooo
> Bin für Ingame Titel die mit Pinguino zu tun ham =P
> Jmd ne Idee? xD




ehm Diener des Pingu Gottes??


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ehm Diener des Pingu Gottes??




Passender wäre:

Diener des selbsternannten Pingu Gottes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (3. September 2008)

gudn morgääähn allerseits

*winkt mit der Kaffee-Tass*


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

slave ruhe 

und du bist berater einer nicht existierender pingu königin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kannst aber mein berater sein^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> gudn morgääähn allerseits
> 
> *winkt mit der Kaffee-Tass*




morgen

*winkt mit der kakao-Tasse, welche leer ist -.-*


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

*stellt eine große tüte mit crossaints und ne Kanne kakao-cappuccino auf den Tisch*
Vllt werden jetzt noch ein paar mehr Spammer angelockt =)


----------



## Xelyna (3. September 2008)

Ups heut ist ja Mittwoch.. 
Und ich kann nit so viel schreiben *schnüffz* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

jaja xely ist on aber schreibt hier net mal was -.-

a da ist sie ja^^


wieso net viel schreiben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du schreibst in letzter zeit eh kaum noch hier rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (3. September 2008)

Weil neue Abteilung + neuem Platz..und der ist sowas von einsehbar-.-
Aber jetzt hab ich erst mal bis um halb nix.. und dann Meeting... ma kucken :x


----------



## Ruven (3. September 2008)

*gähn* morgen ihr faulen säcke...
Diskutiert ihr mal wieder über das Pingu Leben?
Überflüssig weil ne ich bin eh Chef mit meinen Happy Feet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stümmts Slave?


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ups heut ist ja Mittwoch..
> Und ich kann nit so viel schreiben *schnüffz*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Morgen Lieblings Xely 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Na gefällt dir meine Sig jetz besser Natsu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> *gähn* morgen ihr faulen säcke...
> Diskutiert ihr mal wieder über das Pingu Leben?
> Überflüssig weil ne ich bin eh Chef mit meinen Happy Feet
> 
> ...




Ruvii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm war die letzten zwei Tage gar nich on, hast mich schon vermisst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Is heut irgendwas tolles? 

Du bist mein Chef 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (3. September 2008)

Ich find eure Signaturen total geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

mhm dan sag du wilst nen anderen arbeitsplatz fühlst dich so beobachtet^^


----------



## Silmarilli (3. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Weil neue Abteilung + neuem Platz..und der ist sowas von einsehbar-.-
> Aber jetzt hab ich erst mal bis um halb nix.. und dann Meeting... ma kucken :x



wenn ihr EDV-ler habt in der Firma dann können die auch ohne deinen Bildschirm ziemlich genau sagen was du hier schreibst *fg*
zumindest war ich mal überrascht als ich von unserer IT-Abteilung nen Anruf erhielt das ich doch bitte nicht so viel im Internet surfen soll :-)
*schnappt sich ein Croissant*


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> wenn ihr EDV-ler habt in der Firma dann können die auch ohne deinen Bildschirm ziemlich genau sagen was du hier schreibst *fg*
> 
> *schnappt sich ein Croissant*



was aber kaum wer macht^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich find eure Signaturen total geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

Gut ist dann wenn man am offenen Internet hängt =P

Ich liebe meinen Ausbildungsplatz...zumindest wenn mein Chef im Urlaub ist xD


----------



## Ruven (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ruvii
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja sischa mussten immer son komischen random nach tdm mitnehmen! wie kannst du nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heut Abend musst wennne kommst früher on sein Kara und so mit den kleinen noobis! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



yea glücksbär^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

FreeeZ schrieb:


> Gut ist dann wenn man am offenen Internet hängt =P
> 
> Ich liebe meinen Ausbildungsplatz...zumindest wenn mein Chef im Urlaub ist xD




Wenn der Chef und der Betriebsleiter nich da sind, is das wie Weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wenn der Chef und der Betriebsleiter nich da sind, is das wie Weihnachten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also mein abteilungsleiter hockt eh meistens nur dahinten im büro^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Ja sischa mussten immer son komischen random nach tdm mitnehmen! wie kannst du nur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hast du Xfire? Dann kannst mir immer bescheid geben wenn was ansteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Joa klar, wann gehts los? 
Das wird lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

Wir ham so ne beknackte Büroeinteilung....und mein Chef hat sein Büro direkt hintermir...sprich wenn er reinkommt sieht er sofort was ich mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und der kommt nicht selten da raus >_<


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

FreeeZ schrieb:


> Wir ham so ne beknackte Büroeinteilung....und mein Chef hat sein Büro direkt hintermir...sprich wenn er reinkommt sieht er sofort was ich mache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe ne das prob hab ich net^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

FreeeZ schrieb:


> Wir ham so ne beknackte Büroeinteilung....und mein Chef hat sein Büro direkt hintermir...sprich wenn er reinkommt sieht er sofort was ich mache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tür zusperren und gut is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lunatiker (3. September 2008)

Morgen!

...arbeiten ist so nervig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  will nach hause  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Tür zusperren und gut is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



meistens sind es doch eh glastüren^^


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

Oke Szenario: Ich sperr die Tür zu.
Er: Was machen Sie da?
Ich: Öhm...Ich mache die Tür zu.
Er: Und wieso?
Ich: Ähhhh....Um bei Buffed ungestört am Mittwoch im Forum zu posten.
Er: oO....
Den Rest erspar ich mir lieber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Lunatiker schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> ...arbeiten ist so nervig...
> 
> ...




xely wird dich gleich killen


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

FreeeZ schrieb:


> Oke Szenario: Ich sperr die Tür zu.
> Er: Was machen Sie da?
> Ich: Öhm...Ich mache die Tür zu.
> Er: Und wieso?
> ...




Jo zum Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (3. September 2008)

Morgens allerseits!

Sorry für die Verspätung, gibt plötzlich Arbeit hier in der Bude  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab ich ausser dem Morgenessen und philodoofischen Sprüchen über Gott, Frauen und die Welt etwas Wichtiges verpasst?


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> xely wird dich gleich killen




killen? nene, dass wär ihr zu langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stundelanges Quälen steht auf dem Plan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Tach auch allerseits


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Morgens allerseits!
> 
> Sorry für die Verspätung, gibt plötzlich Arbeit hier in der Bude
> 
> ...



Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Tach auch allerseits




Coco!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (3. September 2008)

Morgen ihr nachzügler!


Andere Idee Gib dem chef frei so mache ich es wenn er nervt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Andere Idee Gib dem chef frei so mache ich es wenn er nervt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Frei geben? Tzzz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gleich ne Kündigung in die Hand drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

ich hab heut ganz dolle aua Kopf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Tach auch allerseits




COCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoo


hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich hab heut ganz dolle aua Kopf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was hast den gemacht gestern?

das kopfschmerzen hast?


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Ahhh, shit, das Abzeichen hat nen Fehler "einen deinen" ^^

Natsu, FreeeZ rauslöschen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich machs neu und FreeeZ muss es hochladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Morgens allerseits!
> 
> Sorry für die Verspätung, gibt plötzlich Arbeit hier in der Bude
> 
> ...



ach ja morgen ne eigendlich nicht^^


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was hast den gemacht gestern?
> 
> das kopfschmerzen hast?




Nix...keinen schimmer...Fing gestern abend schon leicht an und heute ist ganz doof.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ahhh, shit, das Abzeichen hat nen Fehler "einen deinen" ^^
> 
> Natsu, FreeeZ rauslöschen!
> 
> ...




lol

oke^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Nix...keinen schimmer...Fing gestern abend schon leicht an und heute ist ganz doof.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mhm hättest zuhause bleiben sollen

sag dem chefer soll dich nach hause schicken


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm hättest zuhause bleiben sollen
> 
> sag dem chefer soll dich nach hause schicken




Ich warte erstmal ab wies sich so entwickelt und wenns nich besser wird geh ich spätestens heut mittag nach hause.

Ein paar Überstunden hab ich ja noch zum abfeiern, aber viele sinds nich mehr und das muss ja noch bis Monatsende reichen^^


----------



## Tpohrl (3. September 2008)

*boooar* was für ein dünnsinn hier! Kein wunder das die Wirtschaft den Bach herunter geht, wenn Mitarbeiter auf Praktikanten niveau, während der Arbeit nichts besseres zu tun haben als dumm zu posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (3. September 2008)

Moin mach auch mal wieder ne kleine rast hier (solang mein inet wieder geht) :-D


----------



## Caveman1979 (3. September 2008)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> *boooar* was für ein dünnsinn hier! Kein wunder das die Wirtschaft den Bach herunter geht, wenn Mitarbeiter auf Praktikanten niveau, während der Arbeit nichts besseres zu tun haben als dumm zu posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Oh oh da hat wohl wer den Chef ran gelassen!


Locker Bub wir nennen das kreatives nachdenken und sowas ist sehr wohl Arbeit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> *boooar* was für ein dünnsinn hier! Kein wunder das die Wirtschaft den Bach herunter geht, wenn Mitarbeiter auf Praktikanten niveau, während der Arbeit nichts besseres zu tun haben als dumm zu posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hdf und schönen tag noch

so ist brav mokte^^


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> *boooar* was für ein dünnsinn hier! Kein wunder das die Wirtschaft den Bach herunter geht, wenn Mitarbeiter auf Praktikanten niveau, während der Arbeit nichts besseres zu tun haben als dumm zu posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Kollege...was genau ist dein Problem?

Und das mit dem Praktikanten Niveau hab ich jetzt mal nicht gelesen!!!


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> *boooar* was für ein dünnsinn hier! Kein wunder das die Wirtschaft den Bach herunter geht, wenn Mitarbeiter auf Praktikanten niveau, während der Arbeit nichts besseres zu tun haben als dumm zu posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, du bist ein sehr wichtiger Mensch, meine Glückwünsche dazu, du wurdest beachtet, bist du nun zufrieden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

FreeeZ biste da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tpohrl (3. September 2008)

*hihi* kreatives nachdenken, da scheint denn der Plan für den Tag aber noch nicht gestanden zu haben!
Überhaupt war das schon alles das ihr auf dem Kasten habt? nu gebt euch mal mühe!*fg*


----------



## Maurolotschi (3. September 2008)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> *boooar* was für ein dünnsinn hier! Kein wunder das die Wirtschaft den Bach herunter geht, wenn Mitarbeiter auf Praktikanten niveau, während der Arbeit nichts besseres zu tun haben als dumm zu posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hast ja soo recht, wir sind der Abschaum der Menschheit...


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

Jo...wasn?


----------



## Moktheshock (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hdf und schönen tag noch
> 
> so ist brav mokte^^



ja hab angst vor deinen killer robben^^


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> *hihi* kreatives nachdenken, da scheint denn der Plan für den Tag aber noch nicht gestanden zu haben!
> Überhaupt war das schon alles das ihr auf dem Kasten habt? nu gebt euch mal mühe!*fg*




/ignore


----------



## Silmarilli (3. September 2008)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> *boooar* was für ein dünnsinn hier! Kein wunder das die Wirtschaft den Bach herunter geht, wenn Mitarbeiter auf Praktikanten niveau, während der Arbeit nichts besseres zu tun haben als dumm zu posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Niveau groß geschrieben, danach den Beistrich weg und dann noch darüber nachdenken was es über dich aussagt wenn du hier selbst so sinnfreies Kaudawelsch reinschreibst *fg*


----------



## Maurolotschi (3. September 2008)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> *hihi* kreatives nachdenken, da scheint denn der Plan für den Tag aber noch nicht gestanden zu haben!
> Überhaupt war das schon alles das ihr auf dem Kasten habt? nu gebt euch mal mühe!*fg*


Mein Junge, es ist morgens um 10 Uhr, da erwartest du von Vollpfosten wie uns doch nicht, dass wir was Kreatives auf den Plan bekommen, oder?


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich warte erstmal ab wies sich so entwickelt und wenns nich besser wird geh ich spätestens heut mittag nach hause.
> 
> Ein paar Überstunden hab ich ja noch zum abfeiern, aber viele sinds nich mehr und das muss ja noch bis Monatsende reichen^^




mhm mhm

kommst mich dan besuchen?^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> *hihi* kreatives nachdenken, da scheint denn der Plan für den Tag aber noch nicht gestanden zu haben!
> Überhaupt war das schon alles das ihr auf dem Kasten habt? nu gebt euch mal mühe!*fg*




Versteht jemand den ersten Satz?^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> ja hab angst vor deinen killer robben^^



will ich auch hoffen^^

na wie gehts dir den so?

ach ignoriert dne typen da einfach der hört dan shcon auf^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Versteht jemand den ersten Satz?^^



*hust* need neues abzeichen ^^


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm mhm
> 
> kommst mich dan besuchen?^^




kann ich ja ma machen^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> *hust* need neues abzeichen ^^




ja ich ja auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abzeichen der Pinguinos
is schon fertig, ich warte nur noch auf FreeeZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



halte nach Fehlern ausschau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

cool^^

kannst ja mal mti dienem mann hier urlaub machen^^


----------



## Eckhexaule (3. September 2008)

Manche kapieren es nie!
Es ist erwiesen, dass ein bisschen Abwechslung während des Arbeitens den Horizont erweitert.
Also RUHE!!!!!
Wir erweitern gerade den Horizont und wollen nicht von Kleindenkern gestört werden!


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> cool^^
> 
> kannst ja mal mti dienem mann hier urlaub machen^^




XD

schade das unser Urlaub grad erst rum ist......sonst wär das noch ne Idee gewesen


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Ohne Mann wärs dir aber definitiv lieber oder Natsu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin ma schnell Kaffee holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Kennt sich einer von euch mit Mages aus die so im T6 Content rumlaufen?


----------



## Caveman1979 (3. September 2008)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> *hihi* kreatives nachdenken, da scheint denn der Plan für den Tag aber noch nicht gestanden zu haben!
> Überhaupt war das schon alles das ihr auf dem Kasten habt? nu gebt euch mal mühe!*fg*




Mh? ÄH? Ja?


Mein Hobby is Lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@coco leider nein


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ohne Mann wärs dir aber definitiv lieber oder Natsu?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja sie ist aber viel älter als ich
und auch wen sie ohne mann her kommen würde kommt doch eh aufs gleiche raus


NEEEEEEIN coco meno wan macht ihr wieder urlaub?^^

kannst ja auch alleine kommen nur kann ich dir leider kein bett anbieten oder so würd ich ja alleine wohnen wärs kein prob gewesen



mit t6 mages mhm hab vorgestern einen platt gemacht was willst den wissen?^^


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja sie ist aber viel älter als ich
> 
> 
> NEEEEEEIN coco meno wan macht ihr wieder urlaub?^^
> ...




Nich wegen Plattmachen, rofl^^

Nee wir haben grad ne Bewerbung reinbekommen und ich find den grottig und denke auch das das was er da an Erfahrungen schreibt
totaler Kappes ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich schick dir mal den Link zum arsenal per PN


----------



## Eckhexaule (3. September 2008)

sorry, schaff nur T5 content


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

oke mach das mal lese genug bewerbungen^^


bin trotzdem dafür das mal in die schweiz kommst^^


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

hier der neue link
http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/612/pinguzv8.jpg
sry musste grad weng was machen


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> sorry, schaff nur T5 content




ich eigendlich t6 obwohl ich net mal t4 oder t5 hab ^^


----------



## Ruven (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hast du Xfire? Dann kannst mir immer bescheid geben wenn was ansteht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




1900bis ende... ich hoff ma du hast noch platz gibt wieder ne krieger runde !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Überred ma Xely das se vorher en bissel arathi oder ws macht dann können wir ja mal auf hexer jagt gehn!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

FreeeZ schrieb:


> hier der neue link
> http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/612/pinguzv8.jpg
> sry musste grad weng was machen




ARIGATOU


----------



## Salavora (3. September 2008)

GUTEN MOOOOOORGEN!!!

*Schwarztee in die Mitte stell und was zu essen nehm*


----------



## mastergamer (3. September 2008)

*jeden mal einige Round-House Kick's verpass, bevor Kaffee mach und zur Arbeit fährt, und dort die Praktikanten fertig zu machen, um Platz für neue zu schaffen* 

I'm so Evil!


ps.: War nur'n Scherz ne'?


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> 1900bis ende... ich hoff ma du hast noch platz gibt wieder ne krieger runde !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*hust* 

sig zu lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> GUTEN MOOOOOORGEN!!!
> 
> *Schwarztee in die Mitte stell und was zu essen nehm*




morgen sala

na alles klar bei dir??

thx für den tee

*sich in einen heissen pingu verwandeln tut*


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Ruven ist hier und sacht nix *tztztztz*

/winken


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> 1900bis ende... ich hoff ma du hast noch platz gibt wieder ne krieger runde !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Och ne, nich schon wieder ne Krieger-Runde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es sind eindeutig zu viel Off-Krieger in der Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich nur tanken könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder ne runde Tdm hero einschieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das wird zeitlich knapp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haste Xfire? wenn nich besorgs dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Großes Danke an unsren Super IT´ler FreeeZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ruven ist hier und sacht nix *tztztztz*
> 
> /winken




Ruven is mein Chef 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du musst mit mir reden und ich leits weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du musst schon um ne Audienz bitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (3. September 2008)

*kurz reinschnei*

*wieder wegweh*

_Schuchuuuu_


----------



## Viorel (3. September 2008)

Sagtmal kann sich einer auf Dethecus einloggen?


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

guten morgen allen


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> GUTEN MOOOOOORGEN!!!
> 
> *Schwarztee in die Mitte stell und was zu essen nehm*




Salaaaaaaa *umarm*

Hab schon lang nichts mehr von dir gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ruven is mein Chef
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




oO

woooooot? Audienz? Na dann halt nich *püüüüü*


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> guten morgen allen




Jetz schlagen Sie alle im Mittwochs-Thread auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen Whity 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Viorel schrieb:


> Sagtmal kann sich einer auf Dethecus einloggen?




Keine Ahnung..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Laut meiner Uhr isses doch erst kurz nach 10?


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (3. September 2008)

Yay endlich wieder im Mittwochsfred posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 I AM BACK *gg Dank anonymer Proxis ist es mir gelungen unseren Admins aus dem Weg zu gehen und Buffed wieder auf Arbeit frei zu schalten *freu*

Wer mich noch kennt *ganz doll wink* Alle anderen werden mich bald kennen lernen *gg

so long Ruffy


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> oO
> 
> woooooot? Audienz? Na dann halt nich *püüüüü*




Vielleicht macht er ja bei dir ne Ausnahme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von Ruven will jeder was, den muss ich immer halb verprügeln das er Zeit für mein Krieger hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

Weiß einer was Röstinchen sin? oO

Kp bin auf der Arbeit kann mich nirgentswo einloggen =*(

aber nach realmliste sollten die meisten schon ja gegen 7 on sein


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Yay endlich wieder im Mittwochsfred posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



WB und guten morgen Ruffy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Yay endlich wieder im Mittwochsfred posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jetzt ist es aus ...^^

wb




WHITYYYYY hi^^


----------



## Salavora (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> morgen sala
> 
> na alles klar bei dir??
> 
> ...


Moin Nats

Yeah! Pingu power!

Bin genau zur richtigen Zeit heute gekommen, wie es scheint *sich auch das Bild als sig einbaut und weiterhin über diese suuuper lahme Internetverbindung flucht!*


----------



## DarkDexter (3. September 2008)

Auf den ersten Server kann man sich wieder einloggen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dex


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Moin Nats
> 
> Yeah! Pingu power!
> 
> Bin genau zur richtigen Zeit heute gekommen, wie es scheint *sich auch das Bild als sig einbaut und weiterhin über diese suuuper lahme Internetverbindung flucht!*




hehe^^


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

*kriese krieg*
grrr will mir wer nen neues notebook her bringen?
drecks teil hier mit 512MB RAM soll man etwa arbeiten könne.....lädt lahm wie sau...kann man net mal die 100Mbit ausnutzen

btw: wo kommen den auf einmal so viele Leute her? 10Uhr magische Grenze?


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

DarkDexter schrieb:


> Auf den ersten Server kann man sich wieder einloggen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wayne?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cadou (3. September 2008)

echt klasse dieser mittwochsthread...immer wieder der gleiche mi**


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

Cadou schrieb:


> echt klasse dieser mittwochsthread...immer wieder der gleiche mi**


was dagegen? wen dem so sei es zwingt dich keiner hier reinzukommen


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Cadou schrieb:


> echt klasse dieser mittwochsthread...immer wieder der gleiche mi**




Was erwartet denn der Herr?

Frühstück ans Bett? Unterhaltung der feinsten gehobenen Art?

Wir unterhalten uns einfach nur! Wenns dir nicht passt troll dich doch woanders hin


----------



## Salavora (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Salaaaaaaa *umarm*
> 
> Hab schon lang nichts mehr von dir gehört
> 
> ...


Hy slavery,

kan ich von dir auch sagen! ^^


Hy Whtiy! (warum auch immer das Zitat weg ist -_-)




Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Yay endlich wieder im Mittwochsfred posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hy Ruffy! 
*sich dran erinnert, dass sie Black Lagoon mal weiter schauen könnte...*
Hast du die neuen Folgen OnePiece geschaut? (Japanisch - Englisch Untertitl)


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Wayne?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du bringst es auf den Punkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Was erwartet denn der Herr?
> 
> Frühstück ans Bett? Unterhaltung der feinsten gehobenen Art?
> 
> Wir unterhalten uns einfach nur! Wenns dir nicht passt troll dich doch woanders hin



genau ich krieg ja auch net was ich will -.-^^


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> genau ich krieg ja auch net was ich will -.-^^




^^


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> genau ich krieg ja auch net was ich will -.-^^


wär ja noch schöner


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> wär ja noch schöner



das wäre perfekt....^^


----------



## Silmarilli (3. September 2008)

öhm ich war heute morgen vor der arbeit um halb sechs schon online ... waren eigentlich nur Server-Neustarts angesetzt ... hat sich daran etwas verändert?


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> wär ja noch schöner



na über was wollen wir heute reden?^^

wie gehts deiner fruendin??

bei euch alles klar?


----------



## Cadou (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Was erwartet denn der Herr?
> 
> Frühstück ans Bett? Unterhaltung der feinsten gehobenen Art?
> 
> Wir unterhalten uns einfach nur! Wenns dir nicht passt troll dich doch woanders hin



gegen ein frühstück hätte ich au nix


----------



## Salavora (3. September 2008)

FreeeZ schrieb:


> btw: wo kommen den auf einmal so viele Leute her? 10Uhr magische Grenze?


FH Vorlesungen fangen an (in meinem Fall), Frühstückspause ist rum / fängt an (im Falle vieler hier) ^^



Cadou schrieb:


> echt klasse dieser mittwochsthread...immer wieder der gleiche mi**


Warum auch nicht?



Silmarilli schrieb:


> öhm ich war heute morgen vor der arbeit um halb sechs schon online ... waren eigentlich nur Server-Neustarts angesetzt ... hat sich daran etwas verändert?


Nicht das ich wüsste.


----------



## Ruven (3. September 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA *schreikrampf*
Stress !!!!
Slave triffts aufn Punkt immer wollen alle was von mir und ich hab immer noch nich gelernt mich zu 4 Teilen...

Meine Sig iss nich zu groß und Coco brauch auch keine Audienz im gegensatz zu anderen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Slave wir ham au nich zu viele Off Krieger sind eh immer nur die Hälfte anwesend und gesetzt biste so oder so!

Pingu Bonus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> na über was wollen wir heute reden?^^
> 
> wie gehts deiner fruendin??
> 
> bei euch alles klar?


passt soweit alles^^ nur is sie und 80% meiner freunde samstag wo ich bday feiern wollt im urlaub -.-
weis nich red ma über gott und die welt und was für dinge er erschuf?^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Ruvii!!

Ich weiß das du hier irgendwo steckst^^
Komm raus da und antworte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Cadou schrieb:


> gegen ein frühstück hätte ich au nix



ich nur wen sie coco mir bringt^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> passt soweit alles^^ nur is sie und 80% meiner freunde samstag wo ich bday feiern wollt im urlaub -.-
> weis nich red ma über gott und die welt und was für dinge er erschuf?^^




mhm

warum können pinguine nicht fliegen?^^

oder strausse?

oder warum macht man nicht anstelle von hühnerspiegel ei so ein riesen strausspiegel ei?


----------



## Cadou (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich nur wen sie coco mir bringt^^



warum nur wenn sie coco bringt?


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (3. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Hy Ruffy!
> *sich dran erinnert, dass sie Black Lagoon mal weiter schauen könnte...*
> Hast du die neuen Folgen OnePiece geschaut? (Japanisch - Englisch Untertitl)



Huhu =) Jau wir sind jetzt bei 365 und lesen parallel dazu noch die Mangas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hoffe das bald Dezember ist denn dann kommt endlich der nächste Hellsing, Black Lagoon und One Piece Manga raus....immer dieses ewige Warten ^^


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

ich hab extrem fiese Kopfschmerzen und nur arbeit auf die ich heut überhaupt kein bock hab vor mir liegen.....

Mag die wer anders machen? *umguck*


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm
> 
> warum können pinguine nicht fliegen?^^
> 
> ...


weil pinguine zum fische jagen nicht fliegen müssen?

weilt strausse absolut den falschen körperbau für haben?

weils bei uns mehr hühner wie strausse gibt von denen man die eier kriegt?


----------



## Salavora (3. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA *schreikrampf*
> Stress !!!!
> Slave triffts aufn Punkt immer wollen alle was von mir und ich hab immer noch nich gelernt mich zu 4 Teilen...


Hm.. da könnte ich die helfen.. mit "in 4 Teile teilen" kenn ich mich aus! *Dolche wetz, aus Reflex heraus mit Gift benetz*


----------



## Cadou (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich hab extrem fiese Kopfschmerzen und nur arbeit auf die ich heut überhaupt kein bock hab vor mir liegen.....
> 
> Mag die wer anders machen? *umguck*



kommt drauf an was für arbeit du erledigen musst


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Mag die wer anders machen? *umguck*


kommt drauf an was ich dafür krieg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (3. September 2008)

immer her damit coco mausi ich mach heut eh schon alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich hab extrem fiese Kopfschmerzen und nur arbeit auf die ich heut überhaupt kein bock hab vor mir liegen.....
> 
> Mag die wer anders machen? *umguck*



brings her ich helf dir^^


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm
> 
> warum können pinguine nicht fliegen?^^
> 
> ...



Zu a) weil sie zu faul sind ,zu b) weil sie durch die Flugprüfung fielen und die Elefanten keine Wiederholung erlaubten und zu c) weil meine Pfanne zu klein ist, sonst würd ich mir glatt eins reinhaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (3. September 2008)

Cadou schrieb:


> warum nur wenn sie coco bringt?


Weil er nur nette, unterhaltsame Gesellschaft wünscht vielleicht?


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> kommt drauf an was ich dafür krieg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach ja falsche antwort strause legen nicht jeden tag eier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA *schreikrampf*
> Stress !!!!
> Slave triffts aufn Punkt immer wollen alle was von mir und ich hab immer noch nich gelernt mich zu 4 Teilen...
> 
> ...



Ne ich brauch dich als Komplettpacket 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


RealCC und ich sind immer am Start ^^

Ich? gesetzt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann setz mich gleich mal in den nächsten ZA run 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hau das Abzeichen rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und haste Xfire? Bitte gib mir ne Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Cadou schrieb:


> kommt drauf an was für arbeit du erledigen musst



ja wer soll sie mir sonst bringen?^^


----------



## Salavora (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> oder warum macht man nicht anstelle von hühnerspiegel ei so ein riesen strausspiegel ei?


Wein in einem Straußenei soviel drin ist, wie in ca. 13 Hühnereiern ^^ (und die Schale ist so irre dick!)




Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Huhu =) Jau wir sind jetzt bei 365 und lesen parallel dazu noch die Mangas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*g* 
Fand den Kampf gegen OZ bisher klasse.
Dieses "Pf, du hast uns noch nicht richtig kennen gelernt, jetzt machen wir dich platt!"
Der nächste Hellsing! Hm, ich glaube ich muss mir noch den derzeit neusten holen.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Zu a) weil sie zu faul sind ,zu b) weil sie durch die Flugprüfung fielen und die Elefanten keine Wiederholung erlaubten und zu c) weil meine Pfanne zu klein ist, sonst würd ich mir glatt eins reinhaun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also irgendwie hätt ich da shcon bock auf nen strausenspiegelei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Sala du machst mich ganz traurig in meinem kleinen Herzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich begrüß dich da voll und du schreibst mir nich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Sala du machst mich ganz traurig in meinem kleinen Herzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich habe aber deine begrüssung auch net gesehen^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich habe aber deine begrüssung auch net gesehen^^



Blabla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...01&st=18640

Da! der dritte Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Sala du machst mich ganz traurig in meinem kleinen Herzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


? Hab ich dich etwa überlesen???
*ne Tasse Schwartee mit Rapshonig zum trösten hinstell*
Hy Slavery!!


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (3. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Wein in einem Straußenei soviel drin ist, wie in ca. 13 Hühnereiern ^^ (und die Schale ist so irre dick!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay das letzte war eigentlich nur ein riesen Gemetzel, aber Alucad ist halt einfach nur cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab mir die Tage den WoW Manga geholt (der mit den Kurzgeschichten) fand ich auch gut.

@Natsumee: Hau Dir einfach ein Paket Hühnereier in die Pfanne und mit ein wenig Fantasie hast du das beste Straußenspiegelei der Welt ^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> ? Hab ich dich etwa überlesen???
> *ne Tasse Schwartee mit Rapshonig zum trösten hinstell*
> Hy Slavery!!




Ja, einfach so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ganz verstört und traurig zu Sala schau*

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Blabla
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Heh! 
Selbe Seite letzter Post, da hab ich dir schon hy gesagt!


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Yay das letzte war eigentlich nur ein riesen Gemetzel, aber Alucad ist halt einfach nur cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mhm könnte gehen aber ich wil EINEN Dotter


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Heh!
> Selbe Seite letzter Post, da hab ich dir schon hy gesagt!



Tschuldichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habs überlesen, tut mir leeeeeiiiid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (3. September 2008)

Sag ma sala ich merk gerade du willst mich 4 Teilen?
Hast du mit He Man gefrühstückt das  du dich als schurke freiwillig mit nem prot pala anlegst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Top 20 Verfasser von heute
Mitglied Mitglied seit Beiträge insgesamt Beiträge von heute % von heute 
Natsumee  1.02.2007 2.735 103 2.76% 
Slavery  2.03.2007 1.237 59 1.58% 


Warum wundert mich das nich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natsu du Freak! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Sag ma sala ich merk gerade du willst mich 4 Teilen?
> Hast du mit He Man gefrühstückt das  du dich als schurke freiwillig mit nem prot pala anlegst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



prot pala *hust*


----------



## Salavora (3. September 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Yay das letzte war eigentlich nur ein riesen Gemetzel, aber Alucad ist halt einfach nur cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wow manga, wie heißt der?



Slavery schrieb:


> Ja, einfach so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


^^ 



Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm könnte gehen aber ich wil EINEN Dotter


Hm, erst die Hühnereier trennen, dotter verrühren und dann gemeinsam in die Pfanne?


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm könnte gehen aber ich wil EINEN Dotter


Eiweiß und Eigelb trennen. Zuerst das Eiweiß in die Pfanne, einen Teller oder Ähnliches in die Mitte legen das die frei bleibt und wenn das Eiweiß gestockt ist den Teller rausnehmen und das Eigelb in die freie Fläche gießen. Voilá Straußenspiegelei ^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Top 20 Verfasser von heute
> Mitglied Mitglied seit Beiträge insgesamt Beiträge von heute % von heute
> Natsumee  1.02.2007 2.735 103 2.76%
> Slavery  2.03.2007 1.237 59 1.58%
> ...



*hust*

muss die beiträge die ich donnerstag freitag samstag und sonntag nicht mache halt heute kompensieren^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Eiweiß und Eigelb trennen. Zuerst das Eiweiß in die Pfanne, einen Teller oder Ähnliches in die Mitte legen das die frei bleibt und wenn das Eiweiß gestockt ist den Teller rausnehmen und das Eigelb in die freie Fläche gießen. Voilá Straußenspiegelei ^^



könnte sogar klappen^^

muss ich mal testen^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> muss die beiträge die ich donnerstag freitag samstag und sonntag nicht mache halt heute kompensieren^^



Glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

coco?


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Hmm, mir fällt grad auf, dass wir heut noch die 1000 vollmachen könnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber da müssten wir uns ins Zeug legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> coco?




nein?


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> nein?




was nein? -.-


ne 1000 wird heute net gemacht^^


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Ich komm vor lauter PN´s schreiben mit lesen gar nich hinterher...aaaaaaaaaa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Tschuldichkeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*g*
Der eine überliest den anderen ^^ und der andere vergisst, das er (bzw. sie) was geschrieben hat ^^ ...



Ruven schrieb:


> Sag ma sala ich merk gerade du willst mich 4 Teilen?
> Hast du mit He Man gefrühstückt das  du dich als schurke freiwillig mit nem prot pala anlegst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Prot pala -_-
Na ja, wenn du dein Mana verballert hast bis du schneller gevierteilt als du schauen kannst ;-) (vorallem noch vor dem addon)
Aber bis dahin muss ich gut aufpassen ^^
Und heh! du WOLLTEST gevierteilt werden *g*


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (3. September 2008)

Hmm da bei mir nur 468 Seiten  müssen wir dann aber echt Gas geben ,wenn wir die 1000 Knacken wollen ^^


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> *g*
> Der eine überliest den anderen ^^ und der andere vergisst, das er (bzw. sie) was geschrieben hat ^^ ...
> 
> 
> ...



schurken vierteilen doch eh alles und jeden -.-


----------



## Ruven (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> prot pala *hust*




Was gibts da zu husten? Oder fehlt dir mal wieder die spiel erfahrung??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich komm vor lauter PN´s schreiben mit lesen gar nich hinterher...aaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


soll ich auch mal mit anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Und heh! du WOLLTEST gevierteilt werden *g*



Ruven steht auf so´n Scheiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo is Sleepy? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Hmm da bei mir nur 468 Seiten  müssen wir dann aber echt Gas geben ,wenn wir die 1000 Knacken wollen ^^



naja die meisten haben ja eh standarteinstellung

hört mal auf coco vollzuspammen mit pns


----------



## Ruven (3. September 2008)

ne en schurke schlägt sich definitiv am protty tod selbst mit 2 warglevenzeiht mir der schurke nich mal 50% life weg


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Was gibts da zu husten? Oder fehlt dir mal wieder die spiel erfahrung???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich kenne die protis schon gut genug freu mich immer wen in arena so einer gehüpft kommt^^


----------



## Ruven (3. September 2008)

ey coco iss meine lästermaus!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hmm, mir fällt grad auf, dass wir heut noch die 1000 vollmachen könnten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hm... 1000 könnt schwer werden heute.



.Côco schrieb:


> Ich komm vor lauter PN´s schreiben mit lesen gar nich hinterher...aaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^ keine PN's schreiben! 
Hier unterhalten! ;-)


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> soll ich auch mal mit anfangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



<--- dagegen^^

hey withy was habt ihr so für wetter?

und wie alt wirst? 45?^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja die meisten haben ja eh standarteinstellung
> 
> hört mal auf coco vollzuspammen mit pns




Das sagt der Spamer #1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw...ich hab ihr keine geschrieben, aber wenn du willst Coco, musst nur sagen, ich bin da nich so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> ey coco iss meine lästermaus!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ruven ich hau dir jetz dann auf den Sack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sag mir endlich ob du Xfire hast ^^


----------



## Monestir (3. September 2008)

Hei ho zusammen. Dann werd ich mich auch mal am Mittwochs Marathon beteiligen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> <--- dagegen^^
> 
> hey withy was habt ihr so für wetter?
> 
> und wie alt wirst? 45?^^


pff wen du dagegen bist muss ich ja gleich mal die freundesanfrage rausschicken und mit anfangen

strahlend blauer himmel keine wolke in sicht

ich werd 18^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Monestir schrieb:


> Hei ho zusammen. Dann werd ich mich auch mal am Mittwochs Marathon beteiligen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jop hau rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (3. September 2008)

Nee ich nix Xfire ich hab nur Firewire!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
besorgs mir heut abend irgendwann vorm raiden...
Und btw nur geisteskranke palas gehen prot geskillt arena oder PVP...
Das bringt nur was gegen melees im duell vor shat um se auszulachen!


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Monestir schrieb:


> Hei ho zusammen. Dann werd ich mich auch mal am Mittwochs Marathon beteiligen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Willkommen und auf gehts...spammen wir uns zur 1000 hoch!


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Nee ich nix Xfire ich hab nur Firewire!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nen Prot in der Arena wär aber auch zu niedlich^^


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ich werd 18^^




Jetzt fühl ich mich wieder alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Willkommen und auf gehts...spammen wir uns zur 1000 hoch!




so pn stop an coco sie beantwortet keine pns mehr


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Jetzt fühl ich mich wieder alt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ach was

man kann von deinem alter locker paar viele jahre abziehen vom aussehen her^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Nen Prot in der Arena wär aber auch zu niedlich^^




gibts aber^^


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> so pn stop an coco sie beantwortet keine pns mehr




Du hast es erfasst^^

Und dankeschön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Nee ich nix Xfire ich hab nur Firewire!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gut und dann addest mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


rsmanu heiß ich da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




braver Ruvii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Jetzt fühl ich mich wieder alt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bist aber nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckhexaule (3. September 2008)

Ich sag Euch eins, ich hab keinen Bock mehr!
Hab die Schnauze vom Arbeiten gestrichen voll!
Hatte die letzten Wochen immer von 7.00 - 18.30 Uhr gearbeitet, wegen Urlaub und so.
Und jetzt werden wir von unserem Chef angepisst, warum wir nicht alles erledigt haben?
Normal sind wir 5 und jetzt grad zu zweit!
Und die Überstunden werden bei uns gestrichen.

Ich bekomm gleich nen Kotzkrampf!


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Ich sag Euch eins, ich hab keinen Bock mehr!
> Hab die Schnauze vom Arbeiten gestrichen voll!
> Hatte die letzten Wochen immer von 7.00 - 18.30 Uhr gearbeitet, wegen Urlaub und so.
> Und jetzt werden wir von unserem Chef angepisst, warum wir nicht alles erledigt haben?
> ...




oO


----------



## Salavora (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> schurken vierteilen doch eh alles und jeden -.-


*ggggggg*
Jup! 
Sie wollen etwas in viele kleine Teile bekommen? Fragen sie ihre freundlichen Nachbarsschurkin!



Ruven schrieb:


> ne en schurke schlägt sich definitiv am protty tod selbst mit 2 warglevenzeiht mir der schurke nich mal 50% life weg


Ich greif dich doch nicht von vorne an O_o!!! Da bring ich mich ja selber um wegen deinem Schild und dem ganzen kram... nix da.. dauerstunn, von hinten angreifen, wegrennen, wenn du raus kommst, dich dein Mana verbrennen lassen, wieder stunnen.. usw ;-)



Monestir schrieb:


> Hei ho zusammen. Dann werd ich mich auch mal am Mittwochs Marathon beteiligen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hy there!



White-Frost schrieb:


> ich werd 18^^


Yeah! Die magische Zahl!


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Du hast es erfasst^^
> 
> Und dankeschön
> 
> ...



bitte bitte


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Ich sag Euch eins, ich hab keinen Bock mehr!
> Hab die Schnauze vom Arbeiten gestrichen voll!
> Hatte die letzten Wochen immer von 7.00 - 18.30 Uhr gearbeitet, wegen Urlaub und so.
> Und jetzt werden wir von unserem Chef angepisst, warum wir nicht alles erledigt haben?
> ...




Wasn das fürn Freak? OO

Aber könnte auch mein chef sein^^ Gut das ich den bald los bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

withy wan machst dan autoprüfung?^^


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Aber btw. Gnome find ich toootal super! Die quietschen so schön wenn sie sterben XD


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Wasn das fürn Freak? OO
> 
> Aber könnte auch mein chef sein^^ Gut das ich den bald los bin
> 
> ...



jop und dan kommst in die schweiz arbeiten ^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Aber btw. Gnome find ich toootal super! Die quietschen so schön wenn sie sterben XD



trolle aber auch^^

ach ja gz zu 70 mit deinem hunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> withy wan machst dan autoprüfung?^^


die dürft ich so in 3-4 wochen haben^^


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> trolle aber auch^^
> 
> ach ja gz zu 70 mit deinem hunter
> 
> ...




Trolle quietschen aber nich^^  Nachtelfenfrauen sterben auch irgendwie cool und Blutelfen Palas. Herrlich wie se verzweifelt den Arm hochrecken!


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Achja...die 70 gabs letzten Sonntag um Mitternacht!


----------



## Legacy (3. September 2008)

gogo Seite 1000 schaffen wir bald ^^ ich glaub dies ist einer der längsten threads ever^^ i love it

Viel Glück bei der Führerscheinprüfung!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> trolle aber auch^^
> 
> ach ja gz zu 70 mit deinem hunter
> 
> ...




Von mir auch GZ Coco 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Achja...die 70 gabs letzten Sonntag um Mitternacht!



hehe^^

dan komm ich bsichen spät -.-


mhm schon in 3-4 wochen? naja bei euch gehts ja sau schnell

ach ne ihr könnt sie ja shcon mit 17 anfangen oder?


----------



## Salavora (3. September 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Ich sag Euch eins, ich hab keinen Bock mehr!
> Hab die Schnauze vom Arbeiten gestrichen voll!
> Hatte die letzten Wochen immer von 7.00 - 18.30 Uhr gearbeitet, wegen Urlaub und so.
> Und jetzt werden wir von unserem Chef angepisst, warum wir nicht alles erledigt haben?
> ...


Argh! 
Mein Beileid!



.Côco schrieb:


> Aber btw. Gnome find ich toootal super! Die quietschen so schön wenn sie sterben XD


Pf...
Am besten sehen immer noch tote Blutelfen aus ;-)


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Legacy schrieb:


> gogo Seite 1000 schaffen wir bald ^^ ich glaub dies ist einer der längsten threads ever^^ i love it
> 
> Viel Glück bei der Führerscheinprüfung!!!!!!!!!




Nur der Nachtschwärmer-Thread in Gott & die Welt is länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hehe^^
> 
> dan komm ich bsichen spät -.-
> 
> ...


jo können wir schon^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

hühner sterben cooler


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> jo können wir schon^^



ich hab 2 monate für alles gebraucht


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hühner sterben cooler




Das ist auch wieder wahr....der kopflose Reiter quasi XD


----------



## Salavora (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> die dürft ich so in 3-4 wochen haben^^


Viel Erfolg!!
Btw: Immer mit der ruh bei der Prüfung! 
Hab ne gute Menge Fehler gemacht (z.b. im zweiten Gang anfahren, 5min zum Rückwärtseinparken gebraucht, beim um die Ecke fahren, besagte Ecke mit dem Reifen mitgekommen...) aber solange du keine weiteren Verkehrsteilnehmer gefährdest passts! (beim Einparken hab ich IMMER WIEDER in alle Spiegel geschaut ^^ Auch wenn er mich angeschnautzt hab, das der vor mir sicherlich auch mal wieder ausparken will ^^)



.Côco schrieb:


> Achja...die 70 gabs letzten Sonntag um Mitternacht!


Gratz!


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

mhm in 8 min ESSEEEEEN


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

Legacy schrieb:


> gogo Seite 1000 schaffen wir bald ^^ ich glaub dies ist einer der längsten threads ever^^ i love it



ist zwar mein erster beitrag hier, aber bis zur seite 1000 dauerts noch ein weilchen

also leute haut in die tasten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: boah mensch seit ihr schnell ^^


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

ich bin mir mal fix nen Kaffe holen....

schreibt schön brav weiter^^


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich bin mir mal fix nen Kaffe holen....
> 
> schreibt schön brav weiter^^


wen dud as so schön sagst wie könnten wir dann anders


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> ist zwar mein erster beitrag hier, aber bis zur seite 1000 dauerts noch ein weilchen
> 
> also leute haut in die tasten
> 
> ...




Mahlzeit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und GZ zum ersten Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich bin mir mal fix nen Kaffe holen....
> 
> schreibt schön brav weiter^^




und ich bin in 2 min weg essen soltle aber um 10 vor 12 wieder da sein also wehe ihr haut ab -.-


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

huhu so wieda da =)

die 1000 bis 16.00`? gogo das schaffen wir =P

n guten natsu


----------



## Salavora (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Nur der Nachtschwärmer-Thread in Gott & die Welt is länger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na ja, die schreiben da ja auch täglich ^^ (wenn auch dann für weniger Stunden in der Theorie... um wieviel Uhr macht der eigentlich zu?)



blacktor schrieb:


> ist zwar mein erster beitrag hier, aber bis zur seite 1000 dauerts noch ein weilchen
> 
> also leute haut in die tasten
> 
> ...


welcome! (brauchst kein Edit hier *g*)



.Côco schrieb:


> ich bin mir mal fix nen Kaffe holen....
> 
> schreibt schön brav weiter^^


On it!  (und bring mir nen Capuchino mit!)


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

naja ich glaubs nicht das wir das schaffen haben ja schon die halbzeit erreicht

so bin essen ciao ciao


----------



## Kroshi (3. September 2008)

Tja und bei mir gibts noch nix zu essen >.<


----------



## Maurolotschi (3. September 2008)

*wieder mal in den Thread reinschleich* *Alle Posts der letzten Viertelstunde überflieg*

Hm... Naja, GZ an alle die etwas erreicht haben und GL HF allen die noch was vorhaben... Oder so... Tut mir leid wenn ich nicht  jeden namentlich erwähne, aber das würde sich wohl nicht mit der Zeit, die ich hier verbringen kann, vertragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die 1000 Seiten erreichen wir heute leider nicht mehr, nächsten Mittwoch dann aber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und ich bin in 2 min weg essen soltle aber um 10 vor 12 wieder da sein also wehe ihr haut ab -.-


Bon appetit! (bei mir gibts jetzt auch essenspause)



FreeeZ schrieb:


> huhu so wieda da =)
> 
> die 1000 bis 16.00`? gogo das schaffen wir =P
> 
> n guten natsu


wb


----------



## Maurolotschi (3. September 2008)

> welcome! (brauchst kein Edit hier *g*)



genau, sonst kommen wir ja nie auf die 1000 Seiten!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

Seid doch net so pessimistisch das wird schon =P


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



danke danke

bis zu mittag dauert es noch bis 12:00 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bitte hört auf vom essen zu reden, hab e schon so einen hunger ^^


----------



## Eckhexaule (3. September 2008)

Bei mir gibts hoffentlich auch was.
Wahrscheinlich ess ich mal wieder ein supertolles Müsli um die magische 100 nicht zu überschreiten.


----------



## Kroshi (3. September 2008)

Ha, am Freitag gehts ins Restaurant, lecker Zwiebelrostbraten mampfen


----------



## Maurolotschi (3. September 2008)

FreeeZ schrieb:


> Seid doch net so pessimistisch das wird schon =P


nur wenn sich natsu heute selbst übertrifft und jeder von uns so viel postet wie er...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

kann doch net so schwer sein wenn jeder mal so viel wie natsu postet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> danke danke
> 
> bis zu mittag dauert es noch bis 12:00
> 
> ...




np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab 11 darf man Mahlzeit sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Guten morgen passt da irgendwie nich mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab auch so ´n Kohldampf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


noch ca. ne halbe Stunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Noch 60 Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich hab kein Bock auf Edit^^


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> np
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nagut, wenn ich am wochenende aufseteh sag ich um 11 uhr auch noch guten morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

apropo wochenende:
wer ist alles beim donauinselfest in wien dabei ?


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

Edit ist was für Weicheier =P

Noch 22 Minuten und ich kann was zu mir nehmen *yammi*


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Ich überlege gerade ob ich heut mittag zu McD fahren soll....


Dann muss ich aber vorher Geld holen weil ich keins bei habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Umständlich alles


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> apropo wochenende:
> wer ist alles beim donauinselfest in wien dabei ?



was isn das? kann man das essen? =P


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Los...gib mir mal einer ne entscheidungshilfe XD


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

FreeeZ schrieb:


> was isn das? kann man das essen? =P




ne leider nicht ^^

is so ein komisches fest wo komische sänger sind und viele komische bühnen und viele komische zuhörer 

so halt irgendwie


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade ob ich heut mittag zu McD fahren soll....
> 
> 
> Dann muss ich aber vorher Geld holen weil ich keins bei habe
> ...




Boah MC´i das wär geil *sabber*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade ob ich heut mittag zu McD fahren soll....
> 
> 
> Dann muss ich aber vorher Geld holen weil ich keins bei habe
> ...


Ich habe kein Geld dabei UND die Kreditkarte zu Hause ERGO ich müsste nach Hause fahren um entweder die Karte oder das Geld (oder beides) zu holen, um dann etwas kaufen zu können... Nene da ess ich lieber zu Hause was aus Mutter's guter Küche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Los...gib mir mal einer ne entscheidungshilfe XD



Geh zum Burger King =P
schmeckt eh besser


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Ich hab mich mal angeschlossen und meine Sig vergrössert


----------



## Yinnai (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Los...gib mir mal einer ne entscheidungshilfe XD



McD ist ja nicht das wahre... fahr lieber zum BK da hat man mehr davon


----------



## Silmarilli (3. September 2008)

geht beim Donauinselfest was? war noch nie ... kein Bock auf so viele leute auf einem Haufen :-/ naja hab vermutlich eh keine zeit :-( "Arbeit, Arbeit ... meeehr Arbei": sprach der peon


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich hab mich mal angeschlossen und meine Sig vergrössert







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

FreeeZ schrieb:


> Geh zum Burger King =P
> schmeckt eh besser




Das fällt leider aus weil der zu weit weg ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alternative ist n Bäcker oder Döner oder Pizza etc.


----------



## Maurolotschi (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich hab mich mal angeschlossen und meine Sig vergrössert


gute Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> McD ist ja nicht das wahre... fahr lieber zum BK da hat man mehr davon




Egal hauptsche es schmeckt und macht dick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

Yea  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sigverbreitung +1 =)

15mins left *magenknurren*


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> geht beim Donauinselfest was? war noch nie ... kein Bock auf so viele leute auf einem Haufen :-/ naja hab vermutlich eh keine zeit :-( "Arbeit, Arbeit ... meeehr Arbei": sprach der peon




wenn ich mich recht erinnere:
6,4 km festlänge
24 bühnen
über 3 M leute (voriges jahr)
und jede menge künstler, was man kennt oder auch nicht.

macht ja nix, ich fahr heute auch zum ersten mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

btw...Döner hat nur 300 Kalorien (zum Vergleich Pizza 900) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also esst lieber Döner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (3. September 2008)

Coco am Samstag Abend treffen wir uns im Pizza Hut in Düdorf ich lad dich ein!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Egal hauptsche es schmeckt und macht dick
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




dick machen? oO

Obwohl ich glaub da hab ich kein Problem mit^^

Mir kommts nur drauf an das es schmeckt !


----------



## Ruven (3. September 2008)

Slave gestern auch fernseh geguckt?

ICH WAR SCHOCKIERT!


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> btw...Döner hat nur 300 Kalorien (zum Vergleich Pizza 900)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Grad mit Schatzi telefoniert...ich fahr gleich nach Mc und heut abend gibts dann noch n Döner XD


----------



## Ruven (3. September 2008)

Na Coco solang du nur vom essen dick wirst und dich ned durch was anderes dick machen lässt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Coco am Samstag Abend treffen wir uns im Pizza Hut in Düdorf ich lad dich ein!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das klingt auch gut!


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

Stimmt Döner is au gut =)

Donauinselfest klingt ja ähnlich wie das Honky Tonk =P

grml drecks notebook kommt mit dem schreiben net hinterher weils immer so lang zum laden braucht


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Slave gestern auch fernseh geguckt?
> 
> ICH WAR SCHOCKIERT!




Jap Galileo wars glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir macht das Sorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich ess mindestens einmal die Woche ne Pizza^^


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

noch 10 minuten dann gibs was zu essen *wasser im mund zuammen fließt*


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Das klingt auch gut!




Man warum werd ich nich eingeladen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





btw: Scheint so als würde meine Sig gut ankommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Na Coco solang du nur vom essen dick wirst und dich ned durch was anderes dick machen lässt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




^^  ich hätte da ja nix gegen aber Männe will nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Sag mal Blacktor, warum kann man dich nich im Arsenal anschaun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dein Krieger hätte mich interessiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Jap Galileo wars glaub ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was mit Galileo und Pizza ? oO


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Sag mal Blacktor, warum kann man dich nich im Arsenal anschaun?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Kannst dir ja alternativ das lustig bunte equip von meinem Jäger angucken^^

der beste Farbmix ever...von allem was dabei!


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

FreeeZ schrieb:


> Donauinselfest klingt ja ähnlich wie das Honky Tonk =P
> 
> grml drecks notebook kommt mit dem schreiben net hinterher weils immer so lang zum laden braucht




ich lass dafür ja wohl 1x SSC, 1x kara und 1x Z'A fallen ^^

btw: quad core ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

FreeeZ schrieb:


> Was mit Galileo und Pizza ? oO




Ach in Galileo is so´n Bericht über Ernährung und so gekommen und da haben se eben gesagt was verschiende Nahrungmittel für ne Kalorienanzahl haben ^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Kannst dir ja alternativ das lustig bunte equip von meinem Jäger angucken^^
> 
> der beste Farbmix ever...von allem was dabei!




Hehe, das kenn ich von meinem Hexer, gut der is noch nich 70, aber bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckhexaule (3. September 2008)

Das goldene M wäre auch noch ne Alternative mit mehr Kalorien :-P

Ich geh leider nicht aufs Donauinselfest, aber ich war schon. Das ist hammergeil, kann es nur empfehlen.
Bin damals extra vom Bodensee bis nach Wien gefahren und muss sagen es hat sich gelohnt.
Und übrigens in Wien hat´s wirklich hübsche Mädels!

Ich würd wieder gerne hingehen, aber meine Frau sagt bestimmt NEIN.

:-P


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ach in Galileo is so´n Bericht über Ernährung und so gekommen und da haben se eben gesagt was verschiende Nahrungmittel für ne Kalorienanzahl haben ^^




Sowas guckt man sich ja auch nich an. Genauso wie die Inhaltsstoffe von gewissen Lebensmitteln wie schmierwurst etc.

Will ich alles gar nicht wissen!!!!


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Das goldene M wäre auch noch ne Alternative mit mehr Kalorien :-P
> 
> Ich geh leider nicht aufs Donauinselfest, aber ich war schon. Das ist hammergeil, kann es nur empfehlen.
> Bin damals extra vom Bodensee bis nach Wien gefahren und muss sagen es hat sich gelohnt.
> ...



Hmm Biberach, hmm sagt mir was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spielt ihr Kreisliga? Fussball? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (3. September 2008)

Boa Coco dann such dir en neuen *duck* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das mit Samstag mien ich ernst ne !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Das goldene M wäre auch noch ne Alternative mit mehr Kalorien :-P
> 
> Ich geh leider nicht aufs Donauinselfest, aber ich war schon. Das ist hammergeil, kann es nur empfehlen.
> Bin damals extra vom Bodensee bis nach Wien gefahren und muss sagen es hat sich gelohnt.
> ...




ich fahr von kärnten weg, dauert auch mind 4 stunden -.-

wieso deine frau fragen? die wird einfach mitgenommen


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Boa Coco dann such dir en neuen *duck*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jo vote 4 Coco´s neuen Freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thaarr (3. September 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Das goldene M wäre auch noch ne Alternative mit mehr Kalorien :-P
> 
> Ich geh leider nicht aufs Donauinselfest, aber ich war schon. Das ist hammergeil, kann es nur empfehlen.
> Bin damals extra vom Bodensee bis nach Wien gefahren und muss sagen es hat sich gelohnt.
> ...



Wenn du mit dem Argument kommst bestimmt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Boa Coco dann such dir en neuen *duck*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich weiss^^

Nur macht das Sinn für eine Pizza fast 100 km zu fahren? *kopfkratz*

Was wohn ich auch am arsch der welt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (3. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Coco am Samstag Abend treffen wir uns im Pizza Hut in Düdorf ich lad dich ein!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


D-Dorf?
In die nähe muss ich gliech hin.. nach ratingen zur Arbeit ^^



FreeeZ schrieb:


> Stimmt Döner is au gut =)
> 
> Donauinselfest klingt ja ähnlich wie das Honky Tonk =P
> 
> grml drecks notebook kommt mit dem schreiben net hinterher weils immer so lang zum laden braucht


Argh! 
Hab gerade folgendes gelesn:
Stimmt Döner ist au gut =)
Dönerinselfest klingt ja ähnlich ......

 ^^

Gratz coco, dass du den goldenen Weg gefunden hast ;-)


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Blacktor sag schon, warum findet dich das Arsenal nich?^^


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Jo vote 4 Coco´s neuen Freund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Gegen nen Freund hat mein EHEmann bestimmt was einzuwenden XD


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Dönerinselfest klingt ja ähnlich ......




Nice, Dönerinselfest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> D-Dorf?
> In die nähe muss ich gliech hin.. nach ratingen zur Arbeit ^^




Dann lass uns alle da treffen am Samstag  !!


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> ich lass dafür ja wohl 1x SSC, 1x kara und 1x Z'A fallen ^^
> 
> btw: quad core ftw
> 
> ...


hm mein chef is leider immer auf sparflamme >_>



Slavery schrieb:


> Ach in Galileo is so´n Bericht über Ernährung und so gekommen und da haben se eben gesagt was verschiende Nahrungmittel für ne Kalorienanzahl haben ^^


achso wenns nur das ist xDD mich störts nich


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Gegen nen Freund hat mein EHEmann bestimmt was einzuwenden XD




Ach mach dir keine Gedanken, der hat da nichts gegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ach mach dir keine Gedanken, der hat da nichts gegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hast du ne Ahnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

FreeeZ schrieb:


> hm mein chef is leider immer auf sparflamme >_>



ahso hatte gemeint zuhause

hier in der firma hab ich auch "nur" nen Core2Duo ...

aber in EDV-Abteilung arbeiten ist immer praktisch


----------



## Maurolotschi (3. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> D-Dorf?
> In die nähe muss ich gliech hin.. nach ratingen zur Arbeit ^^


bei welcher firma arbeitest denn in Ratingen?


----------



## Ruven (3. September 2008)

Alle lad ich aber ned ein!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Coco wir können ja tauschen dein Männe kriegt meine Frau und du bekommst mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Gegen nen Freund hat mein EHEmann bestimmt was einzuwenden XD


Hm... könnte sein.. ganz theoretisch ;-)



Slavery schrieb:


> Nice, Dönerinselfest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


^^ 
Was schreibt ihr auch ständig von Döner hier?



.Côco schrieb:


> Dann lass uns alle da treffen am Samstag  !!


Geht leider nicht... ^^ 
Bin schon aufm KölnerAnimeTreffen *g* 
(Oder arbeiten, weil ich mit meiner Arbeit noch immer nicht hinterher komme)


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Dann lass uns alle da treffen am Samstag  !!



Hmm, lass raten D-Dorf heist Düsseldorf oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Alle lad ich aber ned ein!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  du hast ideen....


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

MAHLZEIT DIE RUNDE !!

ich geh was essen, bis später

ps: schreibt mal schön weiter ^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Alle lad ich aber ned ein!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Mich würdest aber einladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das is mir zu weit weg, wenn dann müssten wir uns in der Mitte treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hmm, lass raten D-Dorf heist Düsseldorf oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du bist Brilliant! Applaus, Applaus Applaus!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Du bist Brilliant! Applaus, Applaus Applaus!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Haha, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

So werd dann auch mal Mittag machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis später Ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ach ja und schön weiter schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

so Mahlzeit ich ess nu was bis denn


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

re


----------



## Salavora (3. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> bei welcher firma arbeitest denn in Ratingen?


SAP



Slavery schrieb:


> Hmm, lass raten D-Dorf heist Düsseldorf oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jup, gut erkannt.
Die verbotene Stadt! (wohne derzeit in Köln



blacktor schrieb:


> MAHLZEIT DIE RUNDE !!
> 
> ich geh was essen, bis später
> 
> ps: schreibt mal schön weiter ^^


cu und guten Appetit.


----------



## Salavora (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> re


wb, hier geht gerade viel nacheinander essen ^^


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> re




wäääbäää


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> wäääbäää



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




d auch danke sala

mhm und wan geht ihr 2 essen? -.-


----------



## Salavora (3. September 2008)

O ha.. ich glaube das da oben war mein erster Doppel-post...
schreibt mal schneller hier!!


----------



## Ruven (3. September 2008)

verbotene Stadt Düsseldorf und Alt Rulez!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wasn Coco wäre doch fair Problem gelöst!!! Datt wird schon mit uns *prust*


----------



## Ruven (3. September 2008)

BTW ich essen geh


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> verbotene Stadt Düsseldorf und Alt Rulez!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Watn Schenkelklopfer^^


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Essen gibbet bei mir erst 13 uhr...ich bin also noch wat am start quasi


----------



## Eckhexaule (3. September 2008)

Biberach ist ja auch nur ne 3/4h von Dir weg.
Biberach war früher mal Oberliga beim Fussball.

Ich hab aber weiter im Süden gespielt.

Bin nur wegen meiner Frau nach Biberach gezogen.
Und jetzt bleib ich halt hier.

Bist FC-Fan?
Aber Euer Zoo ist ganz nett.


----------



## Salavora (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm und wan geht ihr 2 essen? -.-


Hm.. ma schaun, ca 13 bin ich für heute off.. (daher hoffe ich einfach, dass ihr die 1000 heute nich tmehr schaft ;-) Wil da doch auch drauf.)



Ruven schrieb:


> verbotene Stadt Düsseldorf und Alt Rulez!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Alt mit Cola kann man trinken, wenn es nichts anders gibt... ;-)
Und Köln ist soooooooo viiiieeel besser!


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Essen gibbet bei mir erst 13 uhr...ich bin also noch wat am start quasi



mhm warum so spät?^^

wie siehts jetzt mti deinem kopf aus?


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Hm.. ma schaun, ca 13 bin ich für heute off.. (daher hoffe ich einfach, dass ihr die 1000 heute nich tmehr schaft ;-) Wil da doch auch drauf.)



ne heute shcafen wir die 1000 eh nicht^^

nächste woche dan vllt 

weil denke max 960 werden heute gemacht


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm warum so spät?^^
> 
> wie siehts jetzt mti deinem kopf aus?




So spät weil ich ja auch erst immer um 9 hier bin und noch bis 18 uhr muss. sonst ist nach der Pause noch so viel tag über^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> So spät weil ich ja auch erst immer um 9 hier bin und noch bis 18 uhr muss. sonst ist nach der Pause noch so viel tag über^^




und dein kopf?^^


----------



## Salavora (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne heute shcafen wir die 1000 eh nicht^^
> 
> nächste woche dan vllt
> 
> weil denke max 960 werden heute gemacht


Hoffe ich auf jeden Fall


----------



## Yinnai (3. September 2008)

boah ist der rechner hier langsam durch die ganzen virtuellen festplatten -.-

bis ich irgendwo mal was dazu geschrieben hab seid ihr ja schon 2 seiten weiter


----------



## Ruven (3. September 2008)

Lalalala laaa la lalalala Sch...s auf Colognia  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kölnisch wasser unerreicht 7 gsoffen 14 gseicht!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nix schenkelklopfer coco iss mein todernst datt wird schon!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> boah ist der rechner hier langsam durch die ganzen virtuellen festplatten -.-
> 
> bis ich irgendwo mal was dazu geschrieben hab seid ihr ja schon 2 seiten weiter




passiert^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Lalalala laaa la lalalala Sch...s auf Colognia
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



war da nicht irgendwas mti deiner frau??'


----------



## Salavora (3. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> boah ist der rechner hier langsam durch die ganzen virtuellen festplatten -.-
> 
> bis ich irgendwo mal was dazu geschrieben hab seid ihr ja schon 2 seiten weiter


Machs wie ich: sammel dir Zitate ^^


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und dein kopf?^^




Nich schön aber besser....wird also wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du weisst doch: Unkraut vergeht nich^^


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

Hmmmmm war das gut!
Iwas tolles passiert xD? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

FreeeZ schrieb:


> Hmmmmm war das gut!
> Iwas tolles passiert xD?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nö


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Nich schön aber besser....wird also wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wo unkraut?^^


----------



## Salavora (3. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Lalalala laaa la lalalala Sch...s auf Colognia
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Heh du,

Prot Pala oder nicht, aber du kriegst meine Dolche schon noch zu spüren (Wappenrock mit dem Kölner-Dom anzieh)
Für Kölle!


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

so bin wieder da

das essen war gut, nur irgendwie zu wenig ^^

leute ihr lässt nach.. ned mal 2 seiten vollbekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

ich hab irgendwie zu viel gegessen^^


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nö



schade




blacktor schrieb:


> so bin wieder da
> 
> das essen war gut, nur irgendwie zu wenig ^^
> 
> ...



wb, was gabs den?


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

FreeeZ schrieb:


> wb, was gabs den?




thx

naja es gab halt nicht mehr wie 2 leberkäse semmeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

egal am abend wird dann um so mehr reingehaun


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Können wir ja auch nich wenn alle weg sind zum essen!

Ich hab gerade meinen Einkommenssteuerbescheid bekommen für 2007  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

EINSPRUCH!!!! die Spinnen doch!!


----------



## Yinnai (3. September 2008)

also hier bekommt man echt hunger, jeder zweite post hat was mit essen zu tun

naja muss ich halt auch bald mittag machen


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Können wir ja auch nich wenn alle weg sind zum essen!
> 
> Ich hab gerade meinen Einkommenssteuerbescheid bekommen für 2007
> 
> ...




aja stimmt da war mal was 


warum spinnen die denn ?


----------



## Salavora (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Können wir ja auch nich wenn alle weg sind zum essen!
> 
> Ich hab gerade meinen Einkommenssteuerbescheid bekommen für 2007
> 
> ...


was steht den drin?



Yinnai schrieb:


> also hier bekommt man echt hunger, jeder zweite post hat was mit essen zu tun
> 
> naja muss ich halt auch bald mittag machen


Na ja, das eine drittel kommt von essen zurück, das zwiete drittel isst gerade und das dritte drittel will was essen ^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

kommt die einkommenssteuer nicht irgendwie spät?^^ ich meine haben ja bald 2009


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Ich hab auch hunger aber darf erst in ner halben stunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens:


Top 20 Verfasser von heute
Mitglied          Mitglied seit         Beiträge insgesamt     Beiträge von heute     % von heute

Natsumee         01.02.2007                 2.769                         129                       3.33% 
Slavery            02.03.2007                 1.271                           93                       2.40% 
Côco                24.10.2007                   431                           51                        1.32%


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> thx
> 
> naja es gab halt nicht mehr wie 2 leberkäse semmeln
> 
> ...



naja schmeckt trotzdem gut =)



Yinnai schrieb:


> also hier bekommt man echt hunger, jeder zweite post hat was mit essen zu tun
> 
> naja muss ich halt auch bald mittag machen



ja is halt mittagszeit =P


----------



## Ruven (3. September 2008)

und wo steh ich schreib doch auch viel *heul*


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> kommt die einkommenssteuer nicht irgendwie spät?^^ ich meine haben ja bald 2009




jo ich bin bisschen spät dran gewesen aber immer noch in der Frist^^

Und da die Pendlerpauschale nicht mehr angerechent wird darf ich fast 400 Euro nachzahlen!!

die spinnen doch echt ma


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

hier coco was für dich

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...00&pageNo=3 

Q u o t e:
We'll be increasing Mind Flay's coefficient (base) by roughly 30% to start, and allow Mind Flay to crit. We may also do some tuneups to the Shadow tree as well, but as other players have mentioned the tree is really not the problem, just the base spells not scaling. 

Hopefully we can get the new Mind Flay in the next build, but allowing it to crit involves rebuilding the spell completely, which may take some time.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> jo ich bin bisschen spät dran gewesen aber immer noch in der Frist^^
> 
> Und da die Pendlerpauschale nicht mehr angerechent wird darf ich fast 400 Euro nachzahlen!!
> 
> die spinnen doch echt ma



mhm doof


----------



## Kalle1978 (3. September 2008)

Moin XD


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

129 o_o

wie schafft man das bitte ?


----------



## Yinnai (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich hab auch hunger aber darf erst in ner halben stunde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wo schaut man das nach?


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

so und heir noch bluepost von wrocas^^

Färben wir den Beitrag mal ein wenig blau, dass er ein bisschen besser ins Auge fällt. 
Wie bereits zitiert soll Gedankenschinden verbessert werden und das Talent soll auch kritisch treffen können. Es kann aber etwas Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, die Mechanik dieses Talents entsprechend umzubauen. Wir hoffen, dass diese Änderungen mit dem nächsten Beta-Build eingespielt werden können.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> wo schaut man das nach?




mhm muss bsichen einholen


forum starsteite nach unten scrollen


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> wo schaut man das nach?



auf der cummunity-startseite runterscrollen. irgendwo ganz unten ist das


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (3. September 2008)

Boar da wechselt man mal eben ein zwei Mainboards und dann escaliert das hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das schlimmste an der Sache ist das ich die Discussion über Döner verpasst habe.

<-- LIEBT Döner !! ^^

300 Kalorieren das Stück ? Kann mir das jemand bestätigen ? Da kann man so wie die sättigen ja glatt ne Diät mit machen lol^^

BTW @ Sala: Wir sind am 4.10 in Köln. In Flames Konzert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> auf der cummunity-startseite runterscrollen. irgendwo ganz unten ist das



husch meinen beitrag zum shadow anschauen hop hop^^


----------



## cesy32 (3. September 2008)

ähm das steht auch auf der wow verpackung glaub ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Kalle1978 schrieb:


> Moin XD



hallo^^


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> so und heir noch bluepost von wrocas^^
> 
> Färben wir den Beitrag mal ein wenig blau, dass er ein bisschen besser ins Auge fällt.
> Wie bereits zitiert soll Gedankenschinden verbessert werden und das Talent soll auch kritisch treffen können. Es kann aber etwas Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, die Mechanik dieses Talents entsprechend umzubauen. Wir hoffen, dass diese Änderungen mit dem nächsten Beta-Build eingespielt werden können.




Das wird zwar nicht reichen ums zu retten aber es ist zumindest ein Anfang und zeigt mir das sie zumindest wissen das da ein problem besteht. Ich bezweifel nur noch das es komplett behoben wird.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja...warten wir mal ab


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> wo schaut man das nach?



bitteschön:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=Stats

rechts ober den aktiven membern (oder direkt unter forenstatistik) gibs " Themen von heute · Team · Top 20 Beitragsschreiber (heute) · Top 20 Beitragsschreiber (gesamt)  "

einfach da druf klicken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

cesy32 schrieb:


> ähm das steht auch auf der wow verpackung glaub ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was?


----------



## Salavora (3. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> wo schaut man das nach?


Würde mich auch mal interessieren ^^

Muss jetzt weg, cu all next week!!!


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Das wird zwar nicht reichen ums zu retten aber es ist zumindest ein Anfang und zeigt mir das sie zumindest wissen das da ein problem besteht. Ich bezweifel nur noch das es komplett behoben wird....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




der shadow wird dan aber keinen supporter mehr sein sondern halt mehr dmg machen


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hier coco was für dich
> 
> http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...00&pageNo=3
> 
> ...




das ist das was ich meine! ^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> das ist das was ich meine! ^^



naja^^

hey coco wen du dan keien lust auf shadow hast kannst ja auf terrordar kommen^^


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Würde mich auch mal interessieren ^^
> 
> Muss jetzt weg, cu all next week!!!



schau mal auf der vorigen seite, da hab ichs geschrieben

übrigends: cu bis nexte woche


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> der shadow wird dan aber keinen supporter mehr sein sondern halt mehr dmg machen



den support haben se uns ja eh schon kaputtgemacht da er extrem runtergeschraubt wurde und vom schaden abgekoppelt wurde.
Zumal ja den gleichen Support auch SV-jäger und palas bieten werden. Bei höherem Schaden den sie machen....

Daher muss dann mehr dmg her. Und das nicht nur ein kleines bisschen sondern massig um das wieder aufzuholen was wir ja jetzt
schon noch weniger schaden machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(versteht man überhaupt was ich sagen will? oO)


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> den support haben se uns ja eh schon kaputtgemacht da er extrem runtergeschraubt wurde und vom schaden abgekoppelt wurde.
> Zumal ja den gleichen Support auch SV-jäger und palas bieten werden. Bei höherem Schaden den sie machen....
> 
> Daher muss dann mehr dmg her. Und das nicht nur ein kleines bisschen sondern massig um das wieder aufzuholen was wir ja jetzt
> ...



sicher bin ja auch priester^^

und lese bei nem patch die sachen vom shadow^^


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja^^
> 
> hey coco wen du dan keien lust auf shadow hast kannst ja auf terrordar kommen^^




Terrodar is aber n pvp server oder? *kotz*

ich mag das nich^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Terrodar is aber n pvp server oder? *kotz*
> 
> ich mag das nich^^



ach bitteee^^

ich beschütz dich^^
und bis 70 ist es kein problem zu leveln

ich kann ja mitleveln^^


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

Hm ich wär im nachhinein gerne auf einem PVP Server aber keine lust neu zu lvln =)


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

FreeeZ schrieb:


> Hm ich wär im nachhinein gerne auf einem PVP Server aber keine lust neu zu lvln =)



pvp server sind eh die coolsten würd mich stören nebenmir imme rhordler rumlaufen zu sehen


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> pvp server sind eh die coolsten würd mich stören nebenmir imme rhordler rumlaufen zu sehen



bin aber auch hordler =P


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (3. September 2008)

Yay ^^ For the Horde ^^


----------



## Ruven (3. September 2008)

Naja liegt auch dran das die PVP server austerben und sich die schurken nur noch in farm gebieten im stealth hinstellen und auf ihr eopfer warten... Asl WoW noch Hardcore war und man mit AQ20 equip im BG der große meister war das Leben auf PVP Servern definitiv dauerstress!


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

ob ihr hordies seit oder nicht verrät euch nur das licht

oder halt eure singnatur, falls vorhanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (3. September 2008)

Ausserdem wenn dann PVP Server wo man sich Shattrat erkämpfen muss *duck*


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Yay ^^ For the Horde ^^



Yo so siehts aus =)

Naja ich spiel erst richtig seit BC (mit einigen Pausen =P) also die Zeit kenn ich leider nicht


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

ach das wird herrlich wen wotlk losslegt massenbattels


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> pvp server sind eh die coolsten würd mich stören nebenmir imme rhordler rumlaufen zu sehen




Und ich könnt nie nen Allianzler spielen...ich weiss nich. irgendwas sträubt sich da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Und ich könnt nie nen Allianzler spielen...ich weiss nich. irgendwas sträubt sich da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt net mach ne dreanei frau oder nachtelfe


----------



## Maurolotschi (3. September 2008)

Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee *ins Forum hüpf und in die Runde wink*



Salavora schrieb:


> SAP


argh ihr mistkerle! SAP haben wir in unserem Geschäft, mit dem arbeite ich den ganzen Tag... und nun gibt's in unserem Konzern (Benteler --> Die haben übrigens auch in D'dorf und Ratingen eine Zweigstelle) eine Vereinheitlichung, und wir müssen das ganze SAP-zeugs neu lernen, weil so viel ändert *grrr*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee *ins Forum hüpf und in die Runde wink*
> 
> 
> argh ihr mistkerle! SAP haben wir in unserem Geschäft, mit dem arbeite ich den ganzen Tag... und nun gibt's in unserem Konzern (Benteler --> Die haben übrigens auch in D'dorf und Ratingen eine Zweigstelle) eine Vereinheitlichung, und wir müssen das ganze SAP-zeugs neu lernen, weil so viel ändert *grrr*
> ...




wir haben auch SAP aber net mehr lange ^^

kriegen irgendwas anderes


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> stimmt net mach ne dreanei frau oder nachtelfe




Niemals ne Nachtelfe. Deanei evtl noch aber die Nacktelfen gehen gar nich....-.-

Ich bin jetzt erstmal fix was essen sonst verhunger ich noch hier


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

RE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Niemals ne Nachtelfe. Deanei evtl noch aber die Nacktelfen gehen gar nich....-.-
> 
> Ich bin jetzt erstmal fix was essen sonst verhunger ich noch hier



ja dan gogo horde löschen und auf terrordar rüber husch^^

oke guten apetit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wb slave


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> RE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 welcome back !!


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja dan gogo horde löschen und auf terrordar rüber husch^^
> 
> oke guten apetit
> 
> ...



thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wo is Xely? *traurig bin*


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> welcome back !!




thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sagst mir jetz warum man dich im Arsenal nich anschaun kann? ^^


----------



## Ruven (3. September 2008)

Natsu gegen den doppelten Charme von Slave und mir hast eh keine Chance also wenn dann kommt se zu uns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (3. September 2008)

weils amory sicherlich mal wieder down iss! ???


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Niemals ne Nachtelfe. Deanei evtl noch aber die Nacktelfen gehen gar nich....-.-
> 
> Ich bin jetzt erstmal fix was essen sonst verhunger ich noch hier


n guten =)



Slavery schrieb:


> RE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wb


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Natsu gegen den doppelten Charme von Slave und mir hast eh keine Chance also wenn dann kommt se zu uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ruven + meine Wenigkeit = Dreamteam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> thx
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie bitte? sicher geht das bei mir, habs nur nicht auf die bilder verlinkt ;-)
hier mal der link: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...s&n=Sinzehn


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

FreeeZ schrieb:


> wb




Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Coco, es gibt keine besser aussehenden weiblichen Charakter als Nachtelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die sind Blizzard echt gut gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Allianzler -> Buuuh! =P
Die ganze Zeit auf so nen fetten Nacktelfen Arsch starren, ne muss net sein xD


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Natsu gegen den doppelten Charme von Slave und mir hast eh keine Chance also wenn dann kommt se zu uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wen du meinst

also arsenal geht^^

und sogar ziemlich gut^^


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da straft Dich meine Blutelfen Paladame aber Lügen großer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Keine Sieht besser aus *gg


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

FreeeZ schrieb:


> Allianzler -> Buuuh! =P
> Die ganze Zeit auf so nen fetten Nacktelfen Arsch starren, ne muss net sein xD




Gar nich fett, Menschen haben den fetten Ar... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BLACKTOR BITTE BEI MIR MELDEN ^^


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Gar nich fett, Menschen haben den fetten Ar...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



 ja bitte was gibt es ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

zwergenfrauen haben nen fetten arsch


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> ja bitte was gibt es ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab dich jetz schon viermal gefragt warum man deinen Krieger nich im Arsenal anschauen kann^^
Bitte um Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> hab dich jetz schon viermal gefragt warum man deinen Krieger nich im Arsenal anschauen kann^^
> Bitte um Antwort :-D




hab dir sogar schon den link gepostet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auf der vorigen seite: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=887159


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> hab dich jetz schon viermal gefragt warum man deinen Krieger nich im Arsenal anschauen kann^^
> Bitte um Antwort :-D




ich weis ja gar nicht was du hast hier arsenallink

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...s&n=Sinzehn

wie war das bärli?^^
dreamteam?^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> zwergenfrauen haben nen fetten arsch



Jap das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber jetz genug über die Allies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Untot -> Gar kein Arsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Sorry Xely, bitte tu mir nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Orc -> Ihhhhhh ^^
Troll -> Bäääääh ^^
Taure -> Elefantenarsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blutelf -> Grrrrr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Jap das auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




xely wird nicht mehr hier schreiben wen dan nur paar wenige posts da sie ja arbeitsplatz gewechselt hat und da kann sie net mehr so schreiben


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Ok Ok tut mir Leid, bei mir steht das was von "blablabla nichts gefunden blablabla" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Sorry für die Umstände 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Jap das auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt ja auch nur spiel ich eh einen Druiden der die ganze Zeit in Bär oder Katze rumspringt, drum kümmerts mich nicht =P


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ok Ok tut mir Leid, bei mir steht das was von "blablabla nichts gefunden blablabla"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




np np  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

FreeeZ schrieb:


> Stimmt ja auch nur spiel ich eh einen Druiden der die ganze Zeit in Bär oder Katze rumspringt, drum kümmerts mich nicht =P



du hast ne taurin?^^


----------



## Ruven (3. September 2008)

LoL Ruven for President seh ich jetzt erst Slave du spinnst!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Ruven biste da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Blutelf -> Grrrrr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jaja das sagen sie alle, und alle sterben sie während sie den Arsch meiner Blutelfenpaladame anglotzen während meine Leute sie niederstrecken *gg

Außerdem sind die eh viel cooler ,nix so tuffiges Gehabe von wegen dem Licht dienen und so. Nix Da ^^ Wir haben uns das Licht zum Diener gemacht, denn genau so muss das ^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> LoL Ruven for President seh ich jetzt erst Slave du spinnst!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Is halt meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ähm...kümmer dich mal mal drum das ich nen Platz im Markenrun hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du hast ne taurin?^^



Ne nen Tauren, mir reichts schon das ich ne Blutelfe (Bäh) Priesterin (Noch mehr Bäh) bis 70 gespielt hab.




Ruven schrieb:


> LoL Ruven for President seh ich jetzt erst Slave du spinnst!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau bin jetzt auch einfach mal für Ruven for President, kenn dich zwar net aber egal =P


Noch 12 Seiten GoGO


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Jaja das sagen sie alle, und alle sterben sie während sie den Arsch meiner Blutelfenpaladame anglotzen während meine Leute sie niederstrecken *gg
> 
> Außerdem sind die eh viel cooler ,nix so tuffiges Gehabe von wegen dem Licht dienen und so. Nix Da ^^ Wir haben uns das Licht zum Diener gemacht, denn genau so muss das ^^



*hust*


irgendwann laufen blutelfen mit handtaschen rum und so


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Is halt meine Meinung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



von wass soll er präsi werden???

von eurem kara raid?^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Jaja das sagen sie alle, und alle sterben sie während sie den Arsch meiner Blutelfenpaladame anglotzen während meine Leute sie niederstrecken *gg
> 
> Außerdem sind die eh viel cooler ,nix so tuffiges Gehabe von wegen dem Licht dienen und so. Nix Da ^^ Wir haben uns das Licht zum Diener gemacht, denn genau so muss das ^^



Ja du killst sie weil se vor lauter sabbern nich ans kämpfen denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja Blutelfen -> Machtgeile Langohren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die männlichen haben n leicht schwulen Touch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> 
> irgendwann laufen blutelfen mit handtaschen rum und so



Haris Pilton lässt grüssen =)


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

FreeeZ schrieb:


> Ne nen Tauren, mir reichts schon das ich ne Blutelfe (Bäh) Priesterin (Noch mehr Bäh) bis 70 gespielt hab.
> Genau bin jetzt auch einfach mal für Ruven for President, kenn dich zwar net aber egal =P
> Noch 12 Seiten GoGO




12 Seiten und dann is was?^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

960

12 seiten jetzt dan gibts

961^^


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> 12 Seiten und dann is was?^^



Dann ist ein irgentwo erwähntes zwischenziel erreicht


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> 960




Klasse Natsu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und du hast wirklich keinen Taschenrechner benützt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja und was hat des mit den 960 Seiten auf sich? ^^

Ah Edith sagte mir gerade, dass dies ein erwähntes Zwischenziel wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke Edith 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (3. September 2008)

Jau klar mit Handtaschen aus feinstem Draenei Leder ^^


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

natsu hat prophezeit das ma heute bis 960 nur kommen


----------



## Aratosao (3. September 2008)

Los, dann schaffen wir nächste woche die Tausend ;-)


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> natsu hat prophezeit das ma heute bis 960 nur kommen



ja endlich eine normale person hier 

wo warst di eganze zeit?


----------



## Maurolotschi (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wo is Xely? *traurig bin*


Die hab ich grad in einem anderen Thread erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






White-Frost schrieb:


> natsu hat prophezeit das ma heute bis 960 nur kommen


ich sage 965-970  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Los, dann schaffen wir nächste woche die Tausend ;-)



wir?^^

wer bsit den du?^^


----------



## Aratosao (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> natsu hat prophezeit das ma heute bis 960 nur kommen


Naja, dann muss es ja stimmen ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kroshi (3. September 2008)

Muss es das? Was ist wenn ich sage dass der Thread von nem Mod gelöscht wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (3. September 2008)

Slave der Markenrun iss dir sicher ich verzichte einfach meinen Krieger auf Follow hinter mir her laufen zu lassen !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wird schon Knutschi organisiert das schon...


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wir?^^
> 
> wer bsit den du?^^







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core.Wartex (3. September 2008)

SuFu ftw

Und wenns so weitergeht hat der Ersteller dieses Threads wirklich nen /sticky


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Kroshi schrieb:


> Muss es das? Was ist wenn ich sage dass der Thread von nem Mod gelöscht wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wird er nicht


----------



## Xelyna (3. September 2008)

Mensch bin doch am Arbeiten ^-^


----------



## Aratosao (3. September 2008)

Kroshi schrieb:


> Muss es das? Was ist wenn ich sage dass der Thread von nem Mod gelöscht wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nie! Dieser Fred ist heilig und representiert die Buffed-Community.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Core.Wartex schrieb:


> SuFu ftw
> 
> Und wenns so weitergeht hat der Ersteller dieses Threads wirklich nen /sticky



wir haben nen sticky schon und wtf sufu?


----------



## Aratosao (3. September 2008)

Core.Wartex schrieb:


> SuFu ftw
> 
> Und wenns so weitergeht hat der Ersteller dieses Threads wirklich nen /sticky


Hat er doch scho' ;-)


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja endlich eine normale person hier
> 
> wo warst di eganze zeit?


ich zock nebenher n bissel^^


----------



## Kroshi (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wir haben nen sticky schon und wtf sufu?


 Gute Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Mensch bin doch am Arbeiten ^-^




Arbeiten?

du spammst in da in dem komischen ogrimmar kill thread und hier hast seit heute morgen ca 10 uhr nichts mehr geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ich zock nebenher n bissel^^



schlecht

leech bischen av und schreib hier rein^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Slave der Markenrun iss dir sicher ich verzichte einfach meinen Krieger auf Follow hinter mir her laufen zu lassen !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na dann, das hört sich doch gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wann holen wir meine Brust? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knutschy hab ich schon n Geschenk gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




von welcher frau willst den ne brust???


----------



## Xelyna (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*anflausch*


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *anflausch*



musst schon hier öfters schrieben 

sonst irgendwie doof hier

withy spielt wow ruven und slave schwulen rum und jenny hat ferien coco essen -.-


----------



## Kroshi (3. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich spiele grad auch... aber wenn man von Shattrath nach Area 52 fliegt dauert das ne weile >.<


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Ree

was hab ich verpasst?


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ree
> 
> was hab ich verpasst?




wb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie war essen?

nicht wirklich


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Mensch bin doch am Arbeiten ^-^



Hab aber gehört das du in nem anderen Thread erwischt wurdest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (3. September 2008)

Kroshi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich spiele grad auch... aber wenn man von Shattrath nach Area 52 fliegt dauert das ne weile >.<


Jau^^ Ich finde die sollten es machen das man einstellen kann ob man sich den Flug anguckt oder ob man schnell hin Will :&


----------



## Xelyna (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hab aber gehört das du in nem anderen Thread erwischt wurdest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber nur so bissi :x


----------



## Kroshi (3. September 2008)

Oder mit nem Eurofighter fliegen und Bomben abwerfen dass man ep bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> musst schon hier öfters schrieben
> 
> sonst irgendwie doof hier
> 
> withy spielt wow ruven und slave schwulen rum und jenny hat ferien coco essen -.-



Ich geb dir gleich rum schwulen...

Natsu labbert scheiß, alles wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Aber nur so bissi :x




Jaja, jetz wieder, einfach fremdgehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deine Sig ist zu klein, da gehört noch was rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ree
> 
> was hab ich verpasst?



WB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich geb dir gleich rum schwulen...
> 
> Natsu labbert scheiß, alles wie immer
> 
> ...




ah ja klar oke


----------



## Ruven (3. September 2008)

Wie was wo wirst für Knutschi auch naggich kochen? Dann sind wir schon zu 3!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natsu wo wird rumgeschwult ?

Schließ nich von deinen eigenen wünschen auf andere!

Hmmm deine Brust ma schaun... wenn sich im PVP keine hexe zum jagen findet können wir ja schnell nach tdm tigern!


----------



## Xelyna (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Jaja, jetz wieder, einfach fremdgehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann wird sie zu groß :>


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Wie was wo wirst für Knutschi auch naggich kochen? Dann sind wir schon zu 3!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




oh wusst ich gar net das ich schwul bin aber danke das du mir das mal sagst...


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

so so, hab auch schnell nen auftrag in der firma erledigt, und bin wieder schreib-bereit ^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dann wird sie zu groß :>



ruven hat auch ne zu grosse und deine wird dan immernoch kleiner sein als seine


----------



## Yinnai (3. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Jau^^ Ich finde die sollten es machen das man einstellen kann ob man sich den Flug anguckt oder ob man schnell hin Will :&



dann brauch man ja keine flugpunkte mehr und kann gleich überall portale aufstellen


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

wo ist coco habt ihr sie wieder vollgespammt mit pns?


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

dann hab ich ja nich allzuviel verpasst^^

Essen war legger aber zu wenig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wenn ich mehr esse wird aber der Geldbeutel zu klein und
nachher passt kein Döner mehr rein XD


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> dann brauch man ja keine flugpunkte mehr und kann gleich überall portale aufstellen



portalpunkte^^


----------



## pirmin93 (3. September 2008)

will auch senf dazugeben muss üben für wunschberuf: hotdogverkäufer


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wo ist coco habt ihr sie wieder vollgespammt mit pns?


was ich wars nich ich hab ihr glaub noch nich eine pm geschrieben glaub is nich mal auf meiner fliste


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> dann hab ich ja nich allzuviel verpasst^^
> 
> Essen war legger aber zu wenig.
> 
> ...




mhm reimt sich sogar so bischen^^

und wie gehts nun deinem kopf?


----------



## FreeeZ (3. September 2008)

So Leutz bin für heute dann mal nimmer zum schreiben da.
Bis nächste Woche Mittwoch dann =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> was ich wars nich ich hab ihr glaub noch nich eine pm geschrieben glaub is nich mal auf meiner fliste




naja du bsit ja eh am wow spielen^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

FreeeZ schrieb:


> So Leutz bin für heute dann mal nimmer zum schreiben da.
> Bis nächste Woche Mittwoch dann =)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ciao ciao


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Wie was wo wirst für Knutschi auch naggich kochen? Dann sind wir schon zu 3!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jap, hab sie zwar noch nie gesehn, aber würde ich trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab ihr n Epic Lederer Rezept geschenkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß nich was Natsu fürn Problem hat...

Ich könnte Xely nichts antun, also ich wär für TDM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

FreeeZ schrieb:


> So Leutz bin für heute dann mal nimmer zum schreiben da.
> Bis nächste Woche Mittwoch dann =)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Machs gut, bis nächsten Mittwoch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> dann hab ich ja nich allzuviel verpasst^^
> 
> Essen war legger aber zu wenig.
> 
> ...




was hat es gutes gegeben ?


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Natsumee	1.02.2007	      2.814	       173	
Slavery	2.03.2007	     1.292	       114	<---- SPAAAAAAAAAAAMEEEEEEEEEEEEEER
.Côco	24.10.2007	442	        62	
Xelyna	11.12.2007	2.150	26  <--- arbeiten jaja und 4-5 waren hier bei uns und der rest net tz^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dann wird sie zu groß :>




Nein wirds gar nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du musst einfach mal zu uns stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

FreeeZ schrieb:


> So Leutz bin für heute dann mal nimmer zum schreiben da.
> Bis nächste Woche Mittwoch dann =)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




cu, bis nexte woche mittwoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> was hat es gutes gegeben ?




Royal TS^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Royal TS^^



Royal TS??

kenn ich net was den das?^^


----------



## Ruven (3. September 2008)

toll epic rezept aber ned die Schultern oder?

Och man... aber hast recht sind rausgeschmissene 100g gehn ma tdm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Royal TS??
> 
> kenn ich net was den das?^^


n hamburger oder
muss coco mal flist antrag schicken XD
wo schaut man den nach wer am tag wieviel gepostet hat


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Royal TS??
> 
> kenn ich net was den das?^^




oO Du kennst den nich? OO

nen Royal halt mit Tomate und salat. (deswegen das TS)

Royal = grosser Cheeseburger


----------



## Ruven (3. September 2008)

mmm.... legger und Dazu ne 20er chicken nuggets ne coco dann iss der tag perfekt!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

aso

mhm lass mal überlegen ne ich glaub in de rschweiz haben wir den net oder doch mhm

Royal cheesburger heist er glaub ?

also TS hat mich irritiert^^


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

bisschen klein aber das ist das:

Bild Royal TS


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> toll epic rezept aber ned die Schultern oder?
> 
> Och man... aber hast recht sind rausgeschmissene 100g gehn ma tdm
> 
> ...



Ne irgend so n Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber Geschenk is Geschenk Punkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jap eben...müsste auch umskillen...TDM hört sich doch gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ab wann bist online?


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aso
> 
> mhm lass mal überlegen ne ich glaub in de rschweiz haben wir den net oder doch mhm
> 
> ...




Nen Royal gibts auch übrigens. der Ist dann aber ohne tomate und salat XD


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Bei mir brauchts schon n Big Mäc, 9er Chicken Nuggets, 3 Cheesburger und n Milkshake das ich satt werden KÖNNTE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> mmm.... legger und Dazu ne 20er chicken nuggets ne coco dann iss der tag perfekt!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




dann aber mit Barbeque oder Senfsauce! Herrlich!!!!


Oder auch McChicken oder Mc Rib...ich könnt mich da totessen


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> dann aber mit Barbeque oder Senfsauce! Herrlich!!!!
> 
> 
> Oder auch McChicken oder Mc Rib...ich könnt mich da totessen




Süß-Sauer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

naja ich nehme eh nur bicmac und dazu paar cheesburger^^


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Ich hab immer noch hunger *wein*


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich hab immer noch hunger *wein*




Nich weinen Coco 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wir dürfen nich mehr über Essen reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kroshi (3. September 2008)

Hey, ich hab auch hunger


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Kroshi schrieb:


> Hey, ich hab auch hunger




Wann kommt der Bus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich hab immer noch hunger *wein*



*frisches Taschentuch reich*


----------



## Ruven (3. September 2008)

Keine AHnung wann ich daheimn bin hab noch en Hausbesuch vor mir !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe es iss um 1800 rum sonst wirds echt eng


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Über was reden wir denn alternativ?

Darüber das ich nachher wieder ausrasten werde weil Arschi wieder das token nicht droppt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (3. September 2008)

aber sonst nimmst du dir einfach toto kev und enola mit dann klappt das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Keine AHnung wann ich daheimn bin hab noch en Hausbesuch vor mir !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hausbesuch aha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bist Klemptner oder? 
So mit Rohre verlegen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



joa hoff ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ansonsten is es auch egal, niemand geht Kara ohne dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> aber sonst nimmst du dir einfach toto kev und enola mit dann klappt das auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm ^^

Toto = der Jäger?^^
Kev = der Hexer?^^
Knautschy = Enola?^^

ich kenn mich nich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem gehn die nirgends mit mir hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Über was reden wir denn alternativ?
> 
> Darüber das ich nachher wieder ausrasten werde weil Arschi wieder das token nicht droppt?
> 
> ...



mhm

wen ich mein t6 krieg kriegst dein token^^


----------



## Caveman1979 (3. September 2008)

So da bin ich auch mal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bald Feierabend in 90 min wie siehts bei euch aus?


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm
> 
> wen ich mein t6 krieg kriegst dein token^^




hmmm........na ob das was wird? Unser Raidleiter bekommt sogar teilweise schon T6 für Eule equip (Bäumchen sonst)

Und DAS finde ich UNFASSBAR!!!

Die Priester und Hexer warten wie die bekloppten und die anderen klassen brauchen das teilweise schon nciht mehr. Da stimmt doch was nicht, oder?


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> So da bin ich auch mal wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




In 3,5 Std...also mowl^^


----------



## Eckhexaule (3. September 2008)

Hat wer den Weltrekordversuch beim Hamburger essen gesehen.
Man war das Ekelhaft!
Eine Chinesin hat da doch tatsächlich 74 Hamburger gemampft!

Da wird sogar Slave satt. :-P


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

das ist ekelhaft...


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Hat wer den Weltrekordversuch beim Hamburger essen gesehen.
> Man war das Ekelhaft!
> Eine Chinesin hat da doch tatsächlich 74 Hamburger gemampft!
> 
> Da wird sogar Slave satt. :-P







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (3. September 2008)

Heftig heftig da fragt man sich wo packen die die dinger hin?


----------



## Ruven (3. September 2008)

Toto richtig
kev auch richtig
enola iss enola iss ne liebe magierin


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Toto richtig
> kev auch richtig
> enola iss enola iss ne liebe magierin



Es wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber die mögen mich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pirmin93 (3. September 2008)

mir is langweilig
ich soll mein fahrrad zum reparieren bringen 
aber will ich nich
so 40. beitrag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> hmmm........na ob das was wird? Unser Raidleiter bekommt sogar teilweise schon T6 für Eule equip (Bäumchen sonst)
> 
> Und DAS finde ich UNFASSBAR!!!
> 
> Die Priester und Hexer warten wie die bekloppten und die anderen klassen brauchen das teilweise schon nciht mehr. Da stimmt doch was nicht, oder?




letzte woche sind auch 3x das gleiche t6 teil gedropt weis aber net mehr welches

naja hoffen wir mal das heute 2-3x das priester hexer pala dings dropt^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Es wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dan machst du was falsch^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dan machst du was falsch^^



Da hast du Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

82 min *hust*


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> letzte woche sind auch 3x das gleiche t6 teil gedropt weis aber net mehr welches
> 
> naja hoffen wir mal das heute 2-3x das priester hexer pala dings dropt^^




Ja bitte *bettel* dann steht da erstmal fett mein Name drauf mit fast 500 dkp^^

*die anderen bitte Hinten anstellen danke*


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> 82 min *hust*



111 min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pirmin93 (3. September 2008)

Will mich mal bitte wer aufklären was denn diese geheimnissvollen dkp sind weiss das nich hab noch keinen raidenden char


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> Will mich mal bitte wer aufklären was denn diese geheimnissvollen dkp sind weiss das nich hab noch keinen raidenden char




Das sind Punkte die man gutgeschrieben bekommt für die Raidteilnahme und halt die Bosskills. Die kann man dann wieder ausgeben für die netten teilchen die dann bei den Bossen droppen.

Wäre ja sonst fies wenn einer laufend mitgeht und wenn das gewünschte dann droppt würfelt es einem "der neue" weg....darum wurde das irgendwann mal eingeführt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

es heisst übrigens komplett: Dragon Kill Points

/klugscheissermodus aus


----------



## Ruven (3. September 2008)

Türlich mögen die dich du dumpfbacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserdem hab ich dir gesagt das du gefälligst immer brav im ts sein sollst...
selbst wenn wir ned spielen dödeln wir dort rum


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> Will mich mal bitte wer aufklären was denn diese geheimnissvollen dkp sind weiss das nich hab noch keinen raidenden char



DKP = Dragon Kill Point

wen du raiden gehst kriegst punkte (DKP) wen du was haben willst bietest Punkte (DKP)


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> 111 min
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sklave?


----------



## pirmin93 (3. September 2008)

Und das muss der Raidleiter von hand aufschreiben?
Is das nich n bissel stressig für ne ganze Gilde?


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> Und das muss der Raidleiter von hand aufschreiben?
> Is das nich n bissel stressig für ne ganze Gilde?



nene gibt extra tools/addons die das automatisch machen


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> es heisst übrigens komplett: Dragon Kill Points
> 
> /klugscheissermodus aus



ach ja es heist Dragon Kill Point^^ ohne s^^


----------



## pirmin93 (3. September 2008)

ok dankeschön für die erklärungen
pve ftw


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> ok dankeschön für die erklärungen
> pve ftw



jojo kein problem

pvp/pve ftw^^


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> Und das muss der Raidleiter von hand aufschreiben?
> Is das nich n bissel stressig für ne ganze Gilde?




Und es gibt dann Raidplaner im Internet wo sich die Raidgruppe, Gilde (whatever) anmelden kann und wo die DKP gesammelt werden. Also wo man nachgucken kann wie viele man hat, wie viel die anderen haben und wo man was für ausgegeben/bekommen hat.

[Ich hab grad gesehen das meine Robe recht billig war im vergleich zu einigen anderen^^]


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Türlich mögen die dich du dumpfbacke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ok Ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Und es gibt dann Raidplaner im Internet wo sich die Raidgruppe, Gilde (whatever) anmelden kann und wo die DKP gesammelt werden. Also wo man nachgucken kann wie viele man hat, wie viel die anderen haben und wo man was für ausgegeben/bekommen hat.
> 
> [Ich hab grad gesehen das meine Robe recht billig war im vergleich zu einigen anderen^^]



^^

naja die items am anfang sind immer teuer ^^

bei uns auch so t6 handschuhe schwanken irgendwie der biligste ist für so 160 weg der teuerste 470^^


----------



## pirmin93 (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jojo kein problem
> 
> pvp/pve ftw^^


anti ich hol mir s2 weil mich meine gilde sonst nicht mit nach karazhan mitnimmt xD
macht mein bruder seit 1 woche und ich hatte schon angst dass er vorm pc verschimmelt als das av WE kam^^


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> naja die items am anfang sind immer teuer ^^
> 
> bei uns auch so t6 handschuhe schwanken irgendwie der biligste ist für so 160 weg der teuerste 470^^




Das find ich ja grad so lustig...ich hab die direkt beim zweiten Kill eingesackt weil einer der Hexer irgendwie vergessen hat zu bieten, bzw. zu
lange überlegt hat. Die die danach gedroppt sind waren deutlich teurer.

ich hab 160 dkp zahlen müssen. Die Schultern zb. 230! Die handschuhe gehen schon für zweitequip raus. die brauch keiner mehr.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Die handschuhe gehen schon für zweitequip raus. die brauch keiner mehr....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich nehm sie gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

ich hatte ja schon den gedankengang mir von dem token pvp teile zu holen. aber die handschuhe hab ich mir letzte saison schon geholt...das ist also käse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Das find ich ja grad so lustig...ich hab die direkt beim zweiten Kill eingesackt weil einer der Hexer irgendwie vergessen hat zu bieten, bzw. zu
> lange überlegt hat. Die die danach gedroppt sind waren deutlich teurer.
> 
> ich hab 160 dkp zahlen müssen. Die Schultern zb. 230! Die handschuhe gehen schon für zweitequip raus. die brauch keiner mehr....
> ...




naja die handschuhe sind bei uns imo das einzige was an t6 dropt

weil die raidleitung lieber wochenlang archei tryen will 


3 raidtage die woche und die werden nur für MH gebraucht -.-


----------



## pirmin93 (3. September 2008)

wie mach ich n bild in meine signatur?
edit: habs
2. edit: habs doch erklärung nötig hab


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja die handschuhe sind bei uns imo das einzige was an t6 dropt
> 
> weil die raidleitung lieber wochenlang archei tryen will
> 
> ...




Wir haben schon ewig immer 6 raidtage...von daher konnten wir auch 3-4 tage archi tryen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mittlerweile raiden wir von den 6 tagen meisst nur 3 weil dann der Content schon wieder alle ist -.-

Fazit: mehr freizeit für Familie und Freunde XD


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Wir haben schon ewig immer 6 raidtage...von daher konnten wir auch 3-4 tage archi tryen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



geht doch sunwell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> wie mach ich n bild in meine signatur?
> edit: habs
> 2. edit: habs doch erklärung nötig hab




hast du allle beiträge von b1ubb durchgelesen??


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

also ich finde 3 raidtage ok max 4 mehr würd ich auch net raiden wollen


----------



## pirmin93 (3. September 2008)

oO ich bin erst seit nem monat angemeldet bei buffed 
weiss nur dass die beiträge von b1ubb zum größten teil der verlängerung seines e-penises dienen


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> geht doch sunwell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dafür reicht leider unser equip noch nicht aus. Sind ja erst 4 illi kills gewesen. Bis alle T6 soweit voll haben dauert das noch etwa 10 wochen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also schätzungsweise wird das nichts mehr mit Sunwell vorm Addon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pirmin93 (3. September 2008)

so wie dieser hier übrigens auch xD


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Wir haben schon ewig immer 6 raidtage...von daher konnten wir auch 3-4 tage archi tryen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



6 Tage is aber schon heftig...


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Dafür reicht leider unser equip noch nicht aus. Sind ja erst 4 illi kills gewesen. Bis alle T6 soweit voll haben dauert das noch etwa 10 wochen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mhm

ihr könnt doch da trotzdem rein^^


----------



## Ruven (3. September 2008)

pirmin bin voll und ganz deiner meinung


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> 6 Tage is aber schon heftig...


aber schon richtig deftig^^


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also ich finde 3 raidtage ok max 4 mehr würd ich auch net raiden wollen




Also mir macht das nichts aus...ganz im Gegenteil es macht mir sogar spass und ich weiss sonst
irgendwie ingame nicht was ich sonst machen sollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Pvp macht mir keinen bock, Arena sowieso nicht und auf normale inis hab ich irgendwie auch nicht so die lust.

Ruf farmen brauch ich nich mehr, gold hab ich auch genug....also Raiden FTW^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> so wie dieser hier übrigens auch xD




wen du nicht seine beiträge kennst und ausserdem erst seit kurzem hier bist wer hat dir den bitte gesagt das 90% seiner beiträge spamm sind?? hast du all seine ca 6300 durchgelessen?


----------



## Maurolotschi (3. September 2008)

so, wieder mal da ;-)




.Côco schrieb:


> hmmm........na ob das was wird? Unser Raidleiter bekommt sogar teilweise schon T6 für Eule equip (Bäumchen sonst)
> 
> Und DAS finde ich UNFASSBAR!!!
> 
> Die Priester und Hexer warten wie die bekloppten und die anderen klassen brauchen das teilweise schon nciht mehr. Da stimmt doch was nicht, oder?


Ja das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, dass die Teile für Druiden/Priester/Krieger (--> ich sprech noch vom T4-zeugs, wo ich mich damit rumschlage, werden ja nachher Druide/X/Y mit T5 oder T6...) sehr oft droppen... Kara z.B. hat beim Prinzen zu 45-50% das T4 für Druid/Priest/Warri gedroppt, die anderen 2 Gutscheine also gerade mal halb so oft... Naja, mich freut's als Druide natürlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Slavery schrieb:


> 111 min
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


90-120 min, je nachdem wie viel Arbeit noch kommt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm
> 
> ihr könnt doch da trotzdem rein^^




Jo rein schon, aber am Trash rumwipen hab ich auch keine böcke dran. So schön isses da auch nich^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> pirmin bin voll und ganz deiner meinung



niemand hat gesagt musst hie reinschreiben wen es nur scheisse hier ist


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> so, wieder mal da ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




55 min

@ coco also wart ihr da schon?^^


----------



## pirmin93 (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wen du nicht seine beiträge kennst und ausserdem erst seit kurzem hier bist wer hat dir den bitte gesagt das 90% seiner beiträge spamm sind?? hast du all seine ca 6300 durchgelessen?


hab es aus dem durchschnitt der beiträge berechnet die ich gelesen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Ja das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, dass die Teile für Druiden/Priester/Krieger (--> ich sprech noch vom T4-zeugs, wo ich mich damit rumschlage, werden ja nachher Druide/X/Y mit T5 oder T6...) sehr oft droppen... Kara z.B. hat beim Prinzen zu 45-50% das T4 für Druid/Priest/Warri gedroppt, die anderen 2 Gutscheine also gerade mal halb so oft... Naja, mich freut's als Druide natürlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




T4 und T5 ist die selbe aufteilung der Klassen auf den Tokens.

T6 ist dann anders: Priester-Hexer-Pala

Die anderen weiss ich nich genau aber Druide ist glaube mit Magier zusammen wenn ich mich nicht irre


----------



## Maurolotschi (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wen du nicht seine beiträge kennst und ausserdem erst seit kurzem hier bist wer hat dir den bitte gesagt das 90% seiner beiträge spamm sind?? hast du all seine ca 6300 durchgelessen?


Hm, ausnahmsweise muss ich einem Neuling mal Recht geben... B1ubb spammt wirklich rum wie sonst keiner... Da kommst nicht einmal du nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

hört doch auf mit raiden, ich will auch BT gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei uns am server is halt so das leider noch keine gilde sunwell clear hat..

leider hat man halt sehr kleine chancen in die besten gilden zu kommen, vor allem mit meinen equip stand 

<= mehr raiden will


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> 55 min
> 
> @ coco also wart ihr da schon?^^




Neee aber ich kenn halt auch nen haufen leuten die da schon waren und regelmässig hingehen und ich WEISS einfach das es so sein würde.

Zumal unser Raidleiter da nicht mitgeht. und das allein ist schon supoptimal!


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

naja ist ja klar das eigendlich t4-t5 druiden priester krieger öfters dropen müssen da es von dne klassen eigendlich immer am meisten gibt^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wen du nicht seine beiträge kennst und ausserdem erst seit kurzem hier bist wer hat dir den bitte gesagt das 90% seiner beiträge spamm sind?? hast du all seine ca 6300 durchgelessen?




Auch wenn ich in den ganzen "Für B1ubb - gegen B1ubb" Scheiß nich einmisch...aber da hast du vollkommen Recht Natsu!


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> hört doch auf mit raiden, ich will auch BT gehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




seit dienstag ist bei uns auf dem server sunwell clear


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja ist ja klar das eigendlich t4-t5 druiden priester krieger öfters dropen müssen da es von dne klassen eigendlich immer am meisten gibt^^



Da geb ich dir durchaus recht...aber Priester/hxm/pala gibts ja auch nicht unbedingt wenig. Nur droppt das fast nie. Es ist einfach unfassbar selten.

Schon komisch irgendwie, aber ich gebe ja die hoffnung nicht auf das die dochmal drin ist für mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pirmin93 (3. September 2008)

natsumee kennst du alle von b1ubbs beiträgen? oO


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> seit dienstag ist bei uns auf dem server sunwell clear




Bei uns schon seit einigen Monaten! auch wenn das unfassbar ist^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> hört doch auf mit raiden, ich will auch BT gehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Joa Fury´s tun sich da eh bisschen hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animos93 (3. September 2008)

>.< Der thread is glaubich schon 10000 Jahre alt aber torztdem einer der sinnvolsten die ich kenne o.O XD
Weil jedne Mittwochmorgen kommen Leute und schreien: AHHH was is mit meinem Acc^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Animos93 schrieb:


> >.< Der thread is glaubich schon 10000 Jahre alt aber torztdem einer der sinnvolsten die ich kenne o.O XD
> Weil jedne Mittwochmorgen kommen Leute und schreien: AHHH was is mit meinem Acc^^




heute nicht^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> natsumee kennst du alle von b1ubbs beiträgen? oO




hab ich nicht behauptet 

aber wen du mal schaust seit wann ich dabei bin...  denke das ich mehr von seinen Beiträgen kenne als du


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Joa Fury´s tun sich da eh bisschen hart
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei archie werden kaum meeles mitgenomen 

also bei uns nicht haben glaub 4 meeles^^


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Joa Fury´s tun sich da eh bisschen hart
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




furys gibs halt leider wie sand am meer, und jede größere raidgilde hat halt leider mehr wie genug von, deswegen stehn die chancen halt sehr klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noxa ist am weitesten bei uns am server und hat 3 bosse down in sunwell


----------



## Kroshi (3. September 2008)

Animos93 schrieb:


> >.< Der thread is glaubich schon 10000 Jahre alt aber torztdem einer der sinnvolsten die ich kenne o.O XD
> Weil jedne Mittwochmorgen kommen Leute und schreien: AHHH was is mit meinem Acc^^


Darum gehts doch grad gar nicht! Hast du dir die anderen 956 seiten durchgelesen?


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (3. September 2008)

omg is ther lang der thread... wir schaffen die 1000!!!!!!!


----------



## pirmin93 (3. September 2008)

id das eigentlich auf allen servern so schlimm mit den kriegsbären der amani?
also das sich jeder die kauft und es min 1 gilde gibt die den für 5k oder so verkauft?


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Animos93 schrieb:


> >.< Der thread is glaubich schon 10000 Jahre alt aber torztdem einer der sinnvolsten die ich kenne o.O XD
> Weil jedne Mittwochmorgen kommen Leute und schreien: AHHH was is mit meinem Acc^^



aha!


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> id das eigentlich auf allen servern so schlimm mit den kriegsbären der amani?
> also das sich jeder die kauft und es min 1 gilde gibt die den für 5k oder so verkauft?




was dran so schlimm??

dadurch das es den mti wotlk nicht mehr geben wir haben die leute ne chance die so einen möchte und die gilde kriegen gold

ich bin mit meinem zulgurub tiger zufrieden


----------



## pirmin93 (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hab ich nicht behauptet
> 
> aber wen du mal schaust seit wann ich dabei bin...  denke das ich mehr von seinen Beiträgen kenne als du


das tut nix zur sache nimm 100 seiner beiträge und nimm da den durchschnitt 
das is höhere mathematik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Bei uns schon seit einigen Monaten! auch wenn das unfassbar ist^^




pernolde ist auch ein voller server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und uralt^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> bei archie werden kaum meeles mitgenomen
> 
> also bei uns nicht haben glaub 4 meeles^^




Eben und meistens sinds halt dann doch die Schurken...


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> das tut nix zur sache nimm 100 seiner beiträge und nimm da den durchschnitt
> das is höhere mathematik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Oho Pirmin hat Natsu gedisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> das tut nix zur sache nimm 100 seiner beiträge und nimm da den durchschnitt
> das is höhere mathematik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ah ja klar mal schauen ich nehme mal meine letzten 100 beiträge und schaue mal wieviel davon spamm ist omg 95% spamm 

heist das jetzt ich bin ultra imba spammer?


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Oho Pirmin hat Natsu gedisst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pirmin93 (3. September 2008)

was daran schlimm is?
willst du keine ahnung fb weltmeister sein weil du für 3 wochen "ins team geholt" wurdest gegen geld?
ich versteh nur den sinn nich


----------



## Maurolotschi (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ah ja klar mal schauen ich nehme mal meine letzten 100 beiträge und schaue mal wieviel davon spamm ist omg 95% spamm
> 
> heist das jetzt ich bin ultra imba spammer?


Kurz und Schlicht: JA!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Eben und meistens sinds halt dann doch die Schurken...



jap richtig, denn die fahren auch geilen DMG mit support
als meele stehe ich mit guten support aber auch den mages und warlocks nichts hinten nach


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> id das eigentlich auf allen servern so schlimm mit den kriegsbären der amani?
> also das sich jeder die kauft und es min 1 gilde gibt die den für 5k oder so verkauft?




bei uns verkaufen den sogar 2 Gilden XD

ich bin mal afk in ner Besprechung....

falls wir uns nachher nicht mehr sehen weil ihr schon weg seit: schöne Woche noch etc.^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> was daran schlimm is?
> willst du keine ahnung fb weltmeister sein weil du für 3 wochen "ins team geholt" wurdest gegen geld?
> ich versteh nur den sinn nich




was hatt fussball weltmeister mit dem bären zu tun??

der bär hat sowieso an status verloren...


----------



## Maurolotschi (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> bei uns verkaufen den sogar 2 Gilden XD
> 
> ich bin mal afk in ner Besprechung....
> 
> falls wir uns nachher nicht mehr sehen weil ihr schon weg seit: schöne Woche noch etc.^^


tschüss und viel spass in der sitzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> bei uns verkaufen den sogar 2 Gilden XD
> 
> ich bin mal afk in ner Besprechung....
> 
> falls wir uns nachher nicht mehr sehen weil ihr schon weg seit: schöne Woche noch etc.^^







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oke bis später oder so sehen uns ja sicher noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> was daran schlimm is?
> willst du keine ahnung fb weltmeister sein weil du für 3 wochen "ins team geholt" wurdest gegen geld?
> ich versteh nur den sinn nich



Und ich versteh dein Post nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Kurz und Schlicht: JA!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne

mach den test dan auch mal am montag^^

hätten wir jetzt dienstag und ich würde meine letzten 100 beiträge nehmen dan hätt eich max 5% spamm aber wen man das am mittwoch macht sind es sicher 95% spamm


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> falls wir uns nachher nicht mehr sehen weil ihr schon weg seit: schöne Woche noch etc.^^




bye und viel spass beim besprechen ^^

edit: verdammt ich hab mich am vormittag gereggt und hab schon 30 posts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

und ja 100/ca 6400 Beiträgen kriegt man ne sehr realistische zahl hin^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> bye und viel spass beim besprechen ^^
> 
> edit: verdammt ich hab mich am vormittag gereggt und hab schon 30 posts
> 
> ...



100% spammer^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> bei uns verkaufen den sogar 2 Gilden XD
> 
> ich bin mal afk in ner Besprechung....
> 
> falls wir uns nachher nicht mehr sehen weil ihr schon weg seit: schöne Woche noch etc.^^




Viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> 100% spammer^^







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pirmin93 (3. September 2008)

@ slavery
ob du als was weiss ich sehr reicher regional fußball spieler dich  in irgend n wm team einkaufen lassen willszt und die dich gegen einen andren spieler austauschen der auch nicht spielen würde und du dann stolz weltmeister bist 
frag mich nicht was nachts träum
bin weg basketball cu viel spaß noch


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> 100% spammer^^



harrr ^^

so bin mal post machen, bis später


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




du 1000%


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> harrr ^^
> 
> so bin mal post machen, bis später



ciao^

NOOOOOOOCH 30 MIIIINUUUUTEEEEEEN^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> @ slavery
> ob du als was weiss ich sehr reicher regional fußball spieler dich  in irgend n wm team einkaufen lassen willszt und die dich gegen einen andren spieler austauschen der auch nicht spielen würde und du dann stolz weltmeister bist
> frag mich nicht was nachts träum
> bin weg basketball cu viel spaß noch




Such dir mal n besseres Beispiel...außerdem is es sinnlos was du da redest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> @ slavery
> ob du als was weiss ich sehr reicher regional fußball spieler dich  in irgend n wm team einkaufen lassen willszt und die dich gegen einen andren spieler austauschen der auch nicht spielen würde und du dann stolz weltmeister bist
> frag mich nicht was nachts träum
> bin weg basketball cu viel spaß noch




ehm was hat das mit wow zu tun?

und unlogisch 

zula bär hat nen wm titel status omg neeed bären mount dan bin ich welberühmt


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du 1000%




1000 %? du Laimer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

pfff, das reicht nich mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Such dir mal n besseres Beispiel...außerdem is es sinnlos was du da redest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wie wahr wie wahr^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> 1000 %? du Laimer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


^

ach ja stimmt liegst ja schon bei 1318 % spamm^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ehm was hat das mit wow zu tun?
> 
> und unlogisch
> 
> zula bär hat nen wm titel status omg neeed bären mount dan bin ich welberühmt




Denk dir nichts, ich versteh seinen Post auch nich^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ^
> 
> ach ja stimmt liegst ja schon bei 1318 % spamm^^




1320 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (3. September 2008)

mgh schrieb:


> Falls das alles zutrifft habt keine Angst eure chars wurden nicht gelöscht,
> und das spiel gibt es auch weiterhin.
> 
> Es werden in der regel nur serverarbeiten geleistet die im normalfall bis 11 uhr morgens andauern!
> ...



Ich versteh den sin nicht hinter deinen Thread es weiss so ziemlich jeder der seit 1 woche wow spielt das Mittwochs die sever down sind
d[-.-]b


----------



## Eckhexaule (3. September 2008)

Mal ne dumme Frage von dummen Menschen.
Hattet Ihr auch mal Probleme mit Leute die neu in der Gilde waren?
Wir hatten letztens 2 Neue dabei um diese T4 ready zu machen.
Jetzt waren die zweimal Kara dabei und alles abgegriffen.
Dann waren die Nasen wieder weg.

Wie bekommt Ihr das in den Griff?


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Denk dir nichts, ich versteh seinen Post auch nich^^




HIER SCHAU

Natsumee		211	
Slavery		141  <---- voll der spammer echt ma


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Ich versteh den sin nicht hinter deinen Thread es weiss so ziemlich jeder der seit 1 woche wow spielt das Mittwochs die sever down sind
> d[-.-]b



Thread alter:

18.04.2007


und nein es weiss nicht jeder


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Frage von dummen Menschen.
> Hattet Ihr auch mal Probleme mit Leute die neu in der Gilde waren?
> Wir hatten letztens 2 Neue dabei um diese T4 ready zu machen.
> Jetzt waren die zweimal Kara dabei und alles abgegriffen.
> ...




nur inv nach langer bewerbung

wen das passiert naja dan wars das mit denen auf dem server^^


----------



## Terratec (3. September 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Frage von dummen Menschen.
> Hattet Ihr auch mal Probleme mit Leute die neu in der Gilde waren?
> Wir hatten letztens 2 Neue dabei um diese T4 ready zu machen.
> Jetzt waren die zweimal Kara dabei und alles abgegriffen.
> ...


DKP....


----------



## Eckhexaule (3. September 2008)

Ich will nach oben!
Will auch spammen


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

mein gott seit ihr lahm geht ja immer noch über ne seite ab^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> mein gott seit ihr lahm geht ja immer noch über ne seite ab^^



sind ja alle weg aus slave und ich


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> DKP....



in Kara? Is doch Schmarrn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> mein gott seit ihr lahm geht ja immer noch über ne seite ab^^


Wie wär's wenn du auch mal mit machen würdest statt hier nur zuzuschauen und ein wenig rein zu flamen?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Eine Seite noch bis Zwischenziel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

warum hat jetzt eigendlich jeder fremdling unsere abzeichen?^^

muahaha wir beherschen bald budfed

dan stürzen wir die mods und am ende verlangen wir lösegeld von zam ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> HIER SCHAU
> 
> Natsumee		211
> Slavery		141  <---- voll der spammer echt ma




Ich bin doch echt unmöglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> in Kara? Is doch Schmarrn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich klaue dir deine abzeichen der gerechtigkeit muahahahaha^^


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> warum hat jetzt eigendlich jeder fremdling unsere abzeichen?^^
> 
> muahaha wir beherschen bald budfed
> 
> ...


hmm gut zu wissen soll ichs wieder weg machen ich fremdling *heul*


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich bin doch echt unmöglich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne echtt wirklich nur am spammen


----------



## Maurolotschi (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> in Kara? Is doch Schmarrn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist unter Umständen auch in BT Schmarrn wenn man den auf Farmstatus hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, wir laden nur Leute in die Gilde ein, die wir persönlich oder ingame schon seit Langem kennen, mit denen Instanzen gemacht haben, Diskussionen geführt haben etc, also nur solche, für die wir bürgen können.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> warum hat jetzt eigendlich jeder fremdling unsere abzeichen?^^
> 
> muahaha wir beherschen bald budfed
> 
> ...



Weil ich einfach ne Spitzen-Idee hatte und die mit FreeeZ umgesetzt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> hmm gut zu wissen soll ichs wieder weg machen ich fremdling *heul*




ne ich meinte dich net

das smileface da oder der 15 jährige von vorhin


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

19 mins^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Ist unter Umständen auch in BT Schmarrn wenn man den auf Farmstatus hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




so sollte es eignendlich auch ablaufen


----------



## Maurolotschi (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne ich meinte dich net
> 
> das smileface da oder der 15 jährige von vorhin


Wer's denn das Smileface? oO


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

oh cool heute hab ich vllt meinen neuen tv zuhause glaub aber eher net -.-


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Wer's denn das Smileface? oO



ja so einer eine seite vorher hat als ava nen smiley^^


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne ich meinte dich net
> 
> das smileface da oder der 15 jährige von vorhin


aso



Natsumee schrieb:


> 19 mins^^


spam junge SPAAM schneller schneller härter spam spam spam


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Wer's denn das Smileface? oO



du nicht du smilest ja net^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> aso
> 
> 
> spam junge SPAAM schneller schneller härter spam spam spam



du hast "gibs mir" vergessen


----------



## Maurolotschi (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> spam junge SPAAM schneller schneller härter spam spam spam


genau, Spaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam to save the World!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

FREEEEEEEEE BUFFEEEED^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du nicht du smilest ja net^^


Naja, ist auch ne ernste Angelegenheit hier drin, über die wir Diskutieren, da bleibt mir das Lachen grad im Hals stecken... *g*


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du hast "gibs mir" vergessen


ich hab schon überlegt ob ich rein schreib gibs dem threat richtig konnts mir aber verkneifen


----------



## Maurolotschi (3. September 2008)

oO Seite 960!!!

BÄMM BÄMM BÄMM

Weiter so!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Naja, ist auch ne ernste Angelegenheit hier drin, über die wir Diskutieren, da bleibt mir das Lachen grad im Hals stecken... *g*




hast recht die weltherschaft an uns zu reisen braucht gute planung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

spammt den thread so richtig hard durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

960 und dann nächste woche mit der 1000 seite vom dem threat verabschieden *heul*


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

noch 45 Mins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> 960 und dann nächste woche mit der 1000 seite vom dem threat verabschieden *heul*



Warum verabschieden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> 960 und dann nächste woche mit der 1000 seite vom dem threat verabschieden *heul*



warum verabschieden?

nächstes ziel ZEHNTAUSEND^^


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Warum verabschieden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


weil ich in meinen neuen jahrgang keine praktikas mehr zu machen hab und daher ständig in der schule bin und nich in der altenheim verwaltung wo ich hier reinspamen konnte sprich ich sitz jeden mittwoch in der schule ohne pc^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> weil ich in meinen neuen jahrgang keine praktikas mehr zu machen hab und daher ständig in der schule bin und nich in der altenheim verwaltung wo ich hier reinspamen konnte sprich ich sitz jeden mittwoch in der schule ohne pc^^




Bitter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> weil ich in meinen neuen jahrgang keine praktikas mehr zu machen hab und daher ständig in der schule bin und nich in der altenheim verwaltung wo ich hier reinspamen konnte sprich ich sitz jeden mittwoch in der schule ohne pc^^



kauf dirn laptop

mhm naja wenigstens hast ne freundin ...^^


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> kauf dirn laptop
> 
> mhm naja wenigstens hast ne freundin ...^^


klar den schlepptop pack ich dann im unterricht asu und tippsel hier mal so fröhlich mit^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> klar den schlepptop pack ich dann im unterricht asu und tippsel hier mal so fröhlich mit^^



Korrekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> klar den schlepptop pack ich dann im unterricht asu und tippsel hier mal so fröhlich mit^^



in der pause??

naja ne wen lehrer was sagt sagst ich mache mir nur notizen weil ich so ne sauschrift hab und es selber nicht lesen kann...^^


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> in der pause??
> 
> naja ne wen lehrer was sagt sagst ich mache mir nur notizen weil ich so ne sauschrift hab und es selber nicht lesen kann...^^


die pause is grad mal 25 minuten lang und da hät ich theoretisch von haus aus zugiff aufn pc denk ich^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> warum verabschieden?
> 
> nächstes ziel ZEHNTAUSEND^^


Naja, erst mal den Nachtspammer-Club aus "Gott und die Welt" in Grund und Boden spammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





White-Frost schrieb:


> weil ich in meinen neuen jahrgang keine praktikas mehr zu machen hab und daher ständig in der schule bin und nich in der altenheim verwaltung wo ich hier reinspamen konnte sprich ich sitz jeden mittwoch in der schule ohne pc^^


mein Beileid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyatrian (3. September 2008)

dieser thread ist eindeutig der älteste und längste den ich hier bei buffed kenn^^


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Naja, erst mal den Nachtspammer-Club aus "Gott und die Welt" in Grund und Boden spammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


buahaha da spamm ich auch mit des wird nix und des kann ich wärend der schulzeit beibehalten^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Naja, erst mal den Nachtspammer-Club aus "Gott und die Welt" in Grund und Boden spammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja das problem ist wir haben viel weniger zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir haben in einer woche vllt 10 stunden

und die anderen haben so in einer woche ehm 45 stunden^^

jeden tag fast 9 stunden


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

re^^

noch wer am start?


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> re^^
> 
> noch wer am start?




ICH ICH ICH^^

und wb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> re^^
> 
> noch wer am start?


für dich doch immer


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> re^^
> 
> noch wer am start?




Klaro Coco 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

maaaaann was war das öde grad.

Jetzt hab ich aber erstmal 2seiten protokoll abzuschreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> maaaaann was war das öde grad.
> 
> Jetzt hab ich aber erstmal 2seiten protokoll abzuschreiben
> 
> ...


na viel spass dir^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> maaaaann was war das öde grad.
> 
> Jetzt hab ich aber erstmal 2seiten protokoll abzuschreiben
> 
> ...




mhm gut das ich sowas nicht machen muss

wen wir ne sitzung haben (1 mal im monat) dan dauert das max 2 stunden und nur zuhören mehr nicht^^


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

alle anderen müssen ja auch nur zuhören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Nur die olle Sekretärin natürlich nich -.-


----------



## Xelyna (3. September 2008)

_*reinschnei*_


----------



## Aratosao (3. September 2008)

Irgendjemand hier der zufällig PlanetSide Spielt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> _*reinschnei*_




Wo steckste denn die ganze zeit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/umarmen


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> _*reinschnei*_




Es schneit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hey Xely 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> _*reinschnei*_


*den schnee auffang*
hi xely hab dich ja heut noch gar nich begrüsst^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> _*reinschnei*_




xelly ins forum festbind


sekräterin soso


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Wo steckste denn die ganze zeit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja echt, wir vermissen dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sekräterin soso


da denkt sich jeder so seinen teil dabei oder^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Irgendjemand hier der zufällig PlanetSide Spielt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich net sry kenne es auch gar net^^


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> da denkt sich jeder so seinen teil dabei oder^^




Ich kanns auch Assistenz der Geschäftsleitung nennen kommt aber aufs selbe raus. Kann ich ja auch nix für, aber das ist halt meine Arbeit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> da denkt sich jeder so seinen teil dabei oder^^




mhm du sau^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> da denkt sich jeder so seinen teil dabei oder^^



So pupertär es klingen mag, aber JA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Ich glaub Xely is geschmolzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich glaub Xely is geschmolzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lol wie geil^^


naja leute ich bin dan mal weg bis nächste woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schöne woch euch noch

und withy schönen geburtstag dir noch^^

coco wir sehen uns ja vllt noch oder sonst komm mal zu mir wen mal langeweile hast^^


ciao ciao


----------



## Aratosao (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich net sry kenne es auch gar net^^


Ach mist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Whity wann hast denn Geburtstag?

Bye Natsu!


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lol wie geil^^
> 
> 
> naja leute ich bin dan mal weg bis nächste woche
> ...


dankeschön dir auch ne gute woche


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Whity wann hast denn Geburtstag?
> 
> Bye Natsu!


am samstag^^


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lol wie geil^^
> 
> 
> naja leute ich bin dan mal weg bis nächste woche
> ...




bye bis nächste woche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

übringends: bin wieder da und bereit ein bisschen zu quasseln ^^


----------



## Kroshi (3. September 2008)

Wir sind ja schon bei 962


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

So ich werd mich dann auch mal verabschieden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsch euch ne wunderschöne Woche! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dir Whity natürlich auch nen schönen Geburtstag, Feier schön! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis spätestens nächsten Mittwoch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße euer Slav 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Dir auch ne schöne Woche und ich komm mal vorbeigucken bei dir Natsu


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> So ich werd mich dann auch mal verabschieden!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


danke dir auch

und schon gehen se alle und lassen mich dumm dastehen


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Erst sagt ihr gemeine sachen über mich und dann lasst ihr mich auch noch alleine!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> So ich werd mich dann auch mal verabschieden!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Soo viele smileys *schwärm*


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Erst sagt ihr gemeine sachen über mich und dann lasst ihr mich auch noch alleine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich bin doch noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> So ich werd mich dann auch mal verabschieden!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




danke dir auch noch eine schöne woche

bis spätestens nächste woche Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ich bin doch noch da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab ich nach meinem Post auch mit freude festgestellt. Ich muss ja noch zwei Stunden hier zubringen -.-


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Erst sagt ihr gemeine sachen über mich und dann lasst ihr mich auch noch alleine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



niemand sagt böse Sachen über dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Whity is auch noch da! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bye! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Erst sagt ihr gemeine sachen über mich und dann lasst ihr mich auch noch alleine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bin ja auch noch da *tröst* ^^


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> hab ich nach meinem Post auch mit freude festgestellt. Ich muss ja noch zwei Stunden hier zubringen -.-


na dann um 18 uhr muss ich auch noch los passts ja so einigermassen^^


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

ich hab kein Bock mehr hier die kack Stellenbeschreibung auszuarbeiten...das ist laaaangweilig!!


----------



## Aratosao (3. September 2008)

I want You! For PlanetSide! http://www.druckwelle-hq.de/Planetside/c_main.html 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich hab kein Bock mehr hier die kack Stellenbeschreibung auszuarbeiten...das ist laaaangweilig!!


Tjoa, leben ist hart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich hab kein Bock mehr hier die kack Stellenbeschreibung auszuarbeiten...das ist laaaangweilig!!


jetz muss ich allein was zu sagen ach gott ähm dreck ufff  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kriegste schon hin? XD die 2 stunden sind auch gleich vorbei xD


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

juhu 20 minuten noch, dann edlich heim zoggen 
heute steht sunwell trash farmen an, und hoffentlich droppt das platten DD teil was man sich selber herstellen kann (irgendwie sind mir die worte ausgegangen)

da könnt ihr gar ned so schnell gucken hab ich meine schmiedekunst auf 375 xD


----------



## Maurolotschi (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> buahaha da spamm ich auch mit des wird nix und des kann ich wärend der schulzeit beibehalten^^


du gehst fremd? schäm dich!! xD



Xelyna schrieb:


> _*reinschnei*_


Argh, jetzt hab ich nen Tinitus wegen dir! aber schön, dass du dich wieder mal meldest und nicht auch fremdgehst wie Whity  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



.Côco schrieb:


> Erst sagt ihr gemeine sachen über mich und dann lasst ihr mich auch noch alleine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*tröst* Nimm's nicht persönlich, die sind halt alle noch unerfahren und wissen nicht, dass man solche Sachen nicht sagt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> du gehst fremd? schäm dich!! xD
> 
> 
> Argh, jetzt hab ich nen Tinitus wegen dir! aber schön, dass du dich wieder mal meldest und nicht auch fremdgehst wie Whity
> ...


zum ersten ja und
und zum 2. biste dir sicher? XD


----------



## Maurolotschi (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> zum ersten ja und
> und zum 2. biste dir sicher? XD


zum ersten *Pfuiii* P
und zum 2. hmm... mach mich nicht unsicher!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> zum ersten *Pfuiii* P
> und zum 2. hmm... mach mich nicht unsicher!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


unsicher ich weis es ja wo ich die liebe xely schon so sah xD


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> juhu 20 minuten noch, dann edlich heim zoggen
> heute steht sunwell trash farmen an, und hoffentlich droppt das platten DD teil was man sich selber herstellen kann (irgendwie sind mir die worte ausgegangen)
> 
> da könnt ihr gar ned so schnell gucken hab ich meine schmiedekunst auf 375 xD




Sowas wollen auch einige bei uns aus der Gilde gern machen, aber ich find das schwachsinn. TRASH farmen damit vielleicht 1 - 2 Leute irgendwas kriegen was sie in nicht mehr ferner Zukunft eh nicht mehr brauchen werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Da entspann ich lieber und spar mir die Repkosten^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Sowas wollen auch einige bei uns aus der Gilde gern machen, aber ich find das schwachsinn. TRASH farmen damit vielleicht 1 - 2 Leute irgendwas kriegen was sie in nicht mehr ferner Zukunft eh nicht mehr brauchen werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja, wenn man lange genug Trash farmt, kommt man auch irgendwann beim Boss an ;-)


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Sowas wollen auch einige bei uns aus der Gilde gern machen, aber ich find das schwachsinn. TRASH farmen damit vielleicht 1 - 2 Leute irgendwas kriegen was sie in nicht mehr ferner Zukunft eh nicht mehr brauchen werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wohl wahr wohl wahr^^


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Sowas wollen auch einige bei uns aus der Gilde gern machen, aber ich find das schwachsinn. TRASH farmen damit vielleicht 1 - 2 Leute irgendwas kriegen was sie in nicht mehr ferner Zukunft eh nicht mehr brauchen werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



no, sunwell war ich schon 2-3x trashfarmen und ich muss sagen das zahlt sich aus

epic steine droppen dort wie sand am meer, schon alleine das zahlt sich aus

bei uns sind auch schon einge sonnenpartikel gefallen, dann einiges an epic zeug.. und wenn du 5 magier dabei hast ist das kein problem...
5 ins sheep, alle nach einander down kloppen und einen stehn lassenraus rennen, wieder rein, the same wieder von vore, und wieder und wieder und ...

ist zwar nicht allzuspannend aber es zahlt sich aus

ps: den ersten dicken kann man auslassen, der macht fett aua mit kettenblitze


----------



## Xelyna (3. September 2008)

*blubber*


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man lange genug Trash farmt, kommt man auch irgendwann beim Boss an ;-)



nö man haut ja bis auf 1 mob die 1. gruppe um und geht dann wieder rein, siehe meinen oberen post da hab ich das erkärt wie wirs machen


----------



## Maurolotschi (3. September 2008)

Soooo, ich hab früher Feierabend bekommen *freu*

Euch allen einen wunderschönen Abend noch, viel Spass beim Zocken oder was immer ihr sonst machen mögt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat Spass gemacht heute wie immer, man sieht sich nächsten Mittwoch wieder hier! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*in die Runde wink* *den Thread schweren Herzens verlass*


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *blubber*


*mit blubber* worüber willst den reden wen dir langweilig is hmm^^


----------



## Eckhexaule (3. September 2008)

Wir schaffens heut nimmer!
Nächsten Mittwoch holen wir die 1000er Seite.

Und allen viel Spaß noch beim längsten und erbärmlichsten Thread der Buffed-Geschichte.
Bis Mittwoch!

busserl


----------



## blacktor (3. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Soooo, ich hab früher Feierabend bekommen *freu*
> 
> Euch allen einen wunderschönen Abend noch, viel Spass beim Zocken oder was immer ihr sonst machen mögt
> 
> ...




jo tschüüüüüü

ich geh nun auch heim, endlich feierabend

man sieht sich spätestens nexte woche wieder in diesen thread, hat spass gemacht..

muss sagen nette leute hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> no, sunwell war ich schon 2-3x trashfarmen und ich muss sagen das zahlt sich aus
> 
> epic steine droppen dort wie sand am meer, schon alleine das zahlt sich aus
> 
> ...



geh mir weg mit epicsteinen. Ich glaub da brauchen wir wirklich keine mehr von. Wir horten die in massen auf der Gildenbank und auch ich selber hab nen haufen rumliegen und noch etwa hundert hc marken^^

WENN ich da reingehe dann mit der Absicht den Kalegcos zu töten. Da das nicht in aussicht steht will ich da auch nich rein.^^


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Tschö ihr alle und schönen Abend dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

lauter komische leute hier die ich nich kenn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hilfe ich hab angst vor denen


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

WO? *umguck*


----------



## Salavora (3. September 2008)

Puh, ihr habt es noch nicht auf Seite 1.000 geschaft, glück gehabt ^^
und RRRREEEE!!!



Xelyna schrieb:


> *blubber*


Hy Xel! In den letzten Wochen wurden schon Vermisstenanzeigen aufgegeben, wo haste dich rumgetrieben?


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> WO? *umguck*


die ganzen die alle sich verabschiedet haben und wiederkommen


----------



## Salavora (3. September 2008)

Puh, ihr habt es noch nicht auf Seite 1.000 geschaft, glück gehabt ^^
und RRRREEEE!!!



Xelyna schrieb:


> *blubber*


Hy Xel! In den letzten Wochen wurden schon Vermisstenanzeigen aufgegeben, wo haste dich rumgetrieben?


----------



## Salavora (3. September 2008)

Ups... sry ^^

Hatte so ne Meldung: Flood-Kontrolle ist aktiviert.. und dachte, mein erster Post wurde nicht gepostet ^^


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

eine stunde etwa nur noch coco oder wie^^


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

so siehts aus^^ in ner stunde mach ich hier die Biege!


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

auf 965 komm ma schon noch spam coco spaam^^


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kein Problem^^


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

hat noch nich gereicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Ich kriegs nich hin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geibscher (3. September 2008)

Kannste hier ohne Folgen rumspammen? oO


----------



## Salavora (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich kriegs nich hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was? das Spammen?


----------



## Xelyna (3. September 2008)

Ich glaub ich geh jetz dann mal Heim ^-^


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich kriegs nich hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann versuch mas zusammen halt wir schaffen das ich glaub an uns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

daaamammdidiedammmmdidididammm





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> dann versuch mas zusammen halt wir schaffen das ich glaub an uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Gemeinsam sind wir stark!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich geh jetz dann mal Heim ^-^


cya auch wen de heut ja nur mässig hier warst^^ schönen feierabend dir


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich geh jetz dann mal Heim ^-^




Schönen Abend dann dir!


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Gemeinsam sind wir stark!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jawohl ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
im team können wir alles erreichen


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erster!!


----------



## Geibscher (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> erster!!



Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> erster!!


jaaa 665 sagte doch zusammen schaffen wirs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geibscher (3. September 2008)

Bis wann soll 1000 erreicht werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> jaaa 665 sagte doch zusammen schaffen wirs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*g* meinste nicht 965 ;-)
und gratz.


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> jaaa 665 sagte doch zusammen schaffen wirs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du meinst *9*65


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Du meinst *9*65


ja das meinte ich doch is doch klar also wirklich muss man dann ja nich extra richtig schreiben^^


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

doch muss mann^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab halt gern das letzte wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> doch muss mann^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aso na dann tut mir das leid


----------



## Geibscher (3. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werd ich eig. ignoriert weil ich keinen Pinguinos in der Sig hab? xD


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> werd ich eig. ignoriert weil ich keinen Pinguinos in der Sig hab? xD


ne weil ich dich hier noch nie gesehen hab und ich bin neuen leuten immer mistrauisch gegenüber


----------



## Geibscher (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ne weil ich dich hier noch nie gesehen hab und ich bin neuen leuten immer mistrauisch gegenüber



Bin ich ja beruhigt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> werd ich eig. ignoriert weil ich keinen Pinguinos in der Sig hab? xD



Du könntest dich ja mal vorstellen und so^^


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

der neue mit seinen smilies macht mir angst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab angst hab ANGST!!! halt mich fest coco XD


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

*Whity auf den Arm nehm und fest drück*


----------



## Geibscher (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> der neue mit seinen smilies macht mir angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bin aber ganz lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat der hier eig. was mit eurer Sig. zu tun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 =)


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> *Whity auf den Arm nehm und fest drück*


dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maltztrunk (3. September 2008)

will auch so nen pingu abzeichen wie bekomm ich das in meine sig?


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

So langsam wirds hier echt unheimlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich will auch aufn Arm *bibber*


----------



## Geibscher (3. September 2008)

Maltztrunk schrieb:


> will auch so nen pingu abzeichen wie bekomm ich das in meine sig?



Genauso wie die, die momentan bei dir drin ist?!

Edit kapiert net was der Post oben soll?


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> So langsam wirds hier echt unheimlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*coco in arm nehm und drück* lauter komische leute nich wahr


----------



## Geibscher (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> *coco in arm nehm und drück* lauter komische leute nich wahr



da geb ich dir jetzt sogar Recht...


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

wenigstens werde ich verstanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> *coco in arm nehm und drück* lauter komische leute nich wahr



Ist doch sonst nich so seltsam hier oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder krieg ich das sonst nur nie mit?


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ist doch sonst nich so seltsam hier oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ne normalerweise nich mein ich^^


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ist doch sonst nich so seltsam hier oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich glaub natsu is so ähnlich wie ne katze und makiert sein "revier" von der konkurentz deswegen halten se sich fern solang natsu da is


----------



## Geibscher (3. September 2008)

ihr zwei seid seltsam...mal lieber woanders reinschneien..


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

oO

Jetzt sind wir schon seltsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> oO
> 
> Jetzt sind wir schon seltsam
> 
> ...


solang wir zusammen seltsam sein können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  normalos sind eh langweilig


----------



## pirmin93 (3. September 2008)

vom basketball zurück 
ich bin auch unheimlich


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> vom basketball zurück
> ich bin auch unheimlich




wb^^


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> solang wir zusammen seltsam sein können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Richtig! Ich bin ja auch schattenpriester. Die sind eh seltsam von natur aus^^


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Richtig! Ich bin ja auch schattenpriester. Die sind eh seltsam von natur aus^^


hmm kenn nich viele andere heal schamis kann ich nich beurteilen


----------



## Aratosao (3. September 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Genauso wie die, die momentan bei dir drin ist?!
> 
> Edit kapiert net was der Post oben soll?


oh nein! der Schmeily-Spam könig ist da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

ist doch auch wurst, hauptsache wir wissen was gemeint ist....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Richtig! Ich bin ja auch schattenpriester. Die sind eh seltsam von natur aus^^


Seltsam..hmmm...wörter die mir zum schattenpriest einfallen:
Aggro
ups pull
blöder tank



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das seltsamste sind immer noch SV jäger wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

schattenpriester juckt mich auch schon länger aber nochmal leveln ich weis ja nich... ach es sollte ne möglichkeit geben instant 70 zu sein XDD


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Seltsam..hmmm...wörter die mir zum schattenpriest einfallen:
> Aggro
> ups pull
> blöder tank
> ...




Komisch...aggro ziehen bei uns immer nur die Jäger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn man weiss das man viel aggro erzeugt muss man halt lernen damit umzugehen. Und ich kann behaupten
das ich das recht gut hinbekomme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

vielleicht mal bei einem lustigen spammer von hier aufn server twinken hmm coco dich mal besuchen? xD
oder ihr kommt alle nach natherzim so beschlossen XD


----------



## .Côco (3. September 2008)

Wie dem auch sei...ich hab jetzt Feierabend und fahr heim zum Hyjal Raid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wünsch euch einen schönen Abend, eine tolle woche und ein noch besseres Wochenende!


----------



## Aratosao (3. September 2008)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> vom basketball zurück
> ich bin auch unheimlich


Achja, wb^^


----------



## White-Frost (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei...ich hab jetzt Feierabend und fahr heim zum Hyjal Raid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dir auch viel spass


----------



## Aratosao (3. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei...ich hab jetzt Feierabend und fahr heim zum Hyjal Raid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Danke dir auch Und möge der Segen Der Rettung mit dir sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morguz (3. September 2008)

Hallo wollt ihr meine freunde sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/edit hat son thread eig ne seitenbegrenzung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geibscher (3. September 2008)

Morguz schrieb:


> Hallo wollt ihr meine freunde sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja bei 50stelligen Zahlen wirds vielleicht langsam happig


----------



## Morguz (3. September 2008)

Na ja aber ich erwarte das buffed das in die news schreibt wenn die 1000 seiten geknackt sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geibscher (3. September 2008)

Morguz schrieb:


> Na ja aber ich erwarte das buffed das in die news schreibt wenn die 1000 seiten geknackt sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ganz toll

BUFFED NEWS: 1000 SEITEN SPAM THREAD/AKTUELLES: WAYNE ISST DEN UMGEFALLEN SACK REIS AUF!!!!

xD


----------



## Shaguar93 (3. September 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Ganz toll
> 
> BUFFED NEWS: 1000 SEITEN SPAM THREAD/AKTUELLES: WAYNE ISST DEN UMGEFALLEN SACK REIS AUF!!!!
> 
> xD


lol^^


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2008)

Noch jemand da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Noch jemand da?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



immer doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habe nru mit so verspätung geschrieben weil ich die paar vorseiten durchlesen musste xD


----------



## Aratosao (3. September 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Ganz toll
> 
> BUFFED NEWS: 1000 SEITEN SPAM THREAD/AKTUELLES: WAYNE ISST DEN UMGEFALLEN SACK REIS AUF!!!!
> 
> xD



Und chuck norris kommt und Prügelt den Reis raus und isst ihn ne? ;-D


----------



## Aratosao (3. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Noch jemand da?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da muss ich erstmal nachgucken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnar93 (3. September 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Ganz toll
> 
> BUFFED NEWS: 1000 SEITEN SPAM THREAD/AKTUELLES: WAYNE ISST DEN UMGEFALLEN SACK REIS AUF!!!!
> 
> xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ROFL du schon wieder


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (3. September 2008)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ehm..ja:/
Deine sig ist viieeel zu groß^^

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=27100


----------



## Aratosao (3. September 2008)

:/


----------



## Aratosao (3. September 2008)

Ahhh wtf Tribble post:&


----------



## Valnar93 (3. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Ahhh wtf Tribble post:&



Ahhh wtf jetz besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

...

geht nicht mehr weit bis 1k seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: spongebob fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (3. September 2008)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> Ahhh wtf jetz besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jau, nächste woche haben wir die 1k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spongebob fan? NAKLAR!!!
No Spongebob, no life 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Ich habe ja meine Magische miesmuschel die mir bei vielen schweren entscheidungen geholfen hat!
z.B Welche milch zum Keks? Welcher Keks? Voll milch? Oder doch Crispy, du weist scho'. Die schweren entscheidungen im leben halt. Oder auch

ich: "Magische Miesmuschel, soll ich zu Reichelt oder doch Aldi gehen?"
Magische Miesmuschel: "Nein"
ich: "Wtf? HaXx? Was meinst mit nein?"
Magische Miesmuschel: "Geh zu Netto"

Ich weiß ich bin witzig!!!!!^^


----------



## Eckhexaule (3. September 2008)

Warum spammt Ihr diesen ach so spamfreien Thread voll?

Raus hier!

:-P


----------



## Aratosao (3. September 2008)

Tut mir ja leid.^^

Aber theoretisch dürfen wir noch bis 23:59 Spammen ;D


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. September 2008)

mein server hat heute wirklich nur neustart gekriegt. welch wunder und gn8 für diesen mittwoch


----------



## .Côco (4. September 2008)

Ich weiss.....heut ist nich Mittwoch aber ich muss das loswerden:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                    !!!      mein Kopf ist gestern gedroppt   !!!!             


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yoru (4. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich weiss.....heut ist nich Mittwoch aber ich muss das loswerden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




herzlichen glückwunsch! =D


----------



## softcake_orange (4. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich weiss.....heut ist nich Mittwoch aber ich muss das loswerden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GEDOPPT???

Meinst Du vielleicht gedopt???^^


----------



## Yinnai (4. September 2008)

Es sollte echt nen Thread geben wie dieser, jedoch für die ganze woche.

Wie z.B. "Du bist auf der Arbeit? Dir ist scheiße langweilig und hast nichts weiter zu tun?"


----------



## .Côco (4. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Es sollte echt nen Thread geben wie dieser, jedoch für die ganze woche.
> 
> Wie z.B. "Du bist auf der Arbeit? Dir ist scheiße langweilig und hast nichts weiter zu tun?"




da bin ich dafür!

Und ja, ich meinte gedroppt. hab die taste irgendwie nicht erwischt -.-


----------



## Flooza (4. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Es sollte echt nen Thread geben wie dieser, jedoch für die ganze woche.
> 
> Wie z.B. "Du bist auf der Arbeit? Dir ist scheiße langweilig und hast nichts weiter zu tun?"




dickes /sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (4. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Es sollte echt nen Thread geben wie dieser, jedoch für die ganze woche.
> 
> Wie z.B. "Du bist auf der Arbeit? Dir ist scheiße langweilig und hast nichts weiter zu tun?"




wäre auch dafür, das es sowas für unter der woche gibt, *AUSGENOMMEN MITTWOCH*, denn dafür ist ja dieser thread da


----------



## Maltztrunk (4. September 2008)

darf  hier nur vorm server down gespamt werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dende80 (4. September 2008)

TA  MA !!


----------



## youngceaser (4. September 2008)

hey es ist donnerstag wieso is des thema immer noch da


----------



## Morphes (4. September 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> hey es ist donnerstag wieso is des thema immer noch da



/sign Channel left
/close


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (8. September 2008)

achhhhhd er geht noch längerrrrr


----------



## Jenny84 (8. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich weiss.....heut ist nich Mittwoch aber ich muss das loswerden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


herzlichen glückwunsch



Yinnai schrieb:


> Es sollte echt nen Thread geben wie dieser, jedoch für die ganze woche.
> 
> Wie z.B. "Du bist auf der Arbeit? Dir ist scheiße langweilig und hast nichts weiter zu tun?"


da bin ich auch dafür. wir haben es auch schon probiert aber nein es wurde uns von den mods nicht gegönnt im gegenteil irgentwer fand es sogar amüsant die themen immer wieder zu schliessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kackboon crapsammler (8. September 2008)

dann eben ein thema " mods haben keine hobbies" XP


----------



## Jenny84 (8. September 2008)

kackboon schrieb:


> dann eben ein thema " mods haben keine hobbies" XP


das wird dann innerhalb von 5 minuten geschlossen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suyou (8. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> das wird dann innerhalb von 5 minuten geschlossen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich geb dem Thema 10 Minuten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



....es richt nach einer Wette   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cellebln (8. September 2008)

heute ist zwar nicht mittwoch, aber kann es ein das der loginserver down ist? mehr als die erfolgsmeldung beim einloggen bekomm ich nicht.


----------



## Terranen (8. September 2008)

cellebln schrieb:


> heute ist zwar nicht mittwoch, aber kann es ein das der loginserver down ist? mehr als die erfolgsmeldung beim einloggen bekomm ich nicht.



nochmla raus und Game neu starten


----------



## cellebln (8. September 2008)

Terranen schrieb:


> nochmla raus und Game neu starten



also ich komm auch nicht auf www.wow-europe.com . naja abwarten und tee trinken.


----------



## stelzze (8. September 2008)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL ich glaubs nciht 969 siten wollt ihr mich verarschen das ist ja mal voll krank 
<-----------------------kiddi^^


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

so nun isses wieder soweit, da ich keinen war key hab herrscht langeweile


----------



## KomaKater (10. September 2008)

so gleich mal pushen für die leute die grad nen disco hatten und sich wundern


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

das sind dann die neuen die hier reinschreiben xD


----------



## Günex (10. September 2008)

ajo ist schon wieder soweit, was n dreck. naja was muss das muss


----------



## Dromed (10. September 2008)

Na ob wir heute noch zur Seite 1000 kommen im Thema ^^


----------



## Seracta (10. September 2008)

So endlich mal wieder schlafen gehen! 

Bisschen frische Luft schnappen oder auch nicht weil man Raucher ist wie ich!

Einfach nur nen schönen Mittwoch erleben bis es wieder auf Itemjagd geht!


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

so hab etz ma den test aus der sig von KomaKater gemacht und toll ich bin Yuna xD


----------



## Kankru (10. September 2008)

Jetzt gehts wieder los!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pirillo (10. September 2008)

Endlich kann ich mich mal in Ruhe zum Schlafen legen.

gn8


----------



## thethinker (10. September 2008)

Dromed schrieb:


> Na ob wir heute noch zur Seite 1000 kommen im Thema ^^


Bestimmt, ich helf auch mit *mithelf* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seracta (10. September 2008)

Naja lohnt sich wie fast jedes mal ned zu warten bis es hier rund geht! gn8


----------



## Actispeedy (10. September 2008)

thethinker schrieb:


> Bestimmt, ich helf auch mit *mithelf*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*push* xD

ich komm grade von der Arbeit.
hab ganz vergessen das Mittwoch ist und wollte einloggen :/
naja schlafen bis um 11 xD gn8


----------



## Gnaggrogak (10. September 2008)

Bei mir trifft eigentlich der komplette thread titel zu: Bin neu, die Server sind down und heute ist Mittwoch XD

Was macht ihr eigentlich wenn die Server grad nicht erreichbar sind? Schlafen ist doch nur für Weicheier ^^


----------



## shartas (10. September 2008)

hier im thread spamen was denn sonst


----------



## SatansZorn (10. September 2008)

scheisse ich hab von 3 bis eben meine küche sauber gemacht und mein bad geputzt
scheiss wow 
erst wenn die server down sind sieht man mal wieviel zeit man eigentlich mit dem rotz verschwendet
jetzt hol ich noch die arbeit nach die ich die restlichen tage versäumt hab dann kann sich auch mein chef nicht beschweren
zumglück hab ich mehr zeit als ich wirklich brauch für das was ich tun muss
also was mein chefe sagt das man in 3 h packt das schaff ich in 1h aber sag immer das es halt sehr lang gedauert hat 
wenns soweiter geht kann ich irgendwann eh harz4 beantragen 
naja dann hab ich noch mehr zeit für wow  -WOW
bis das grosse erwachen kommt - mit nem grossen knall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
doch dann ist es sicher zu spät 

naja 

WAYNE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (10. September 2008)

als was arbeitest du denn, dass du dir deine zeit so frei einteilen kannst


----------



## Quardor´ (10. September 2008)

komm grad von ner 4 stunden Autofahrt will n bissl WoW zocken zum abschalten....Mtittwoch morgen -_- und schlafen geht auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SatansZorn (10. September 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> als was arbeitest du denn, dass du dir deine zeit so frei einteilen kannst



bin als freiberuflicher programmierer am arbeiten
nix grosses aber zum leben langts noch

hab halt den bonus dass ich schön von zuhause arbeiten darf und mir meine zeit so auch selbst einteilen kann
muss nur alle paar monate mal zu nem "meeting" und wenn das dann morgens irgendwann ist brauch ich eigentlich gar net mehr bette gehn^^
WOW sei dank hab ich schlafzeiten zu denen andere leute sich am see in der sonne aalen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bablione (10. September 2008)

/push


----------



## Quardor´ (10. September 2008)

/push

/weiter push

/immernoch push

/wech push


----------



## Ollimua (10. September 2008)

Das ist doch mal blöd. Da komm ich aus der Nachtschicht gegen halb 7 nach Hause und kann dann nichtmal zocken. d.h. Hinlegen und nur bis 15 Uhr pennen und dann zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

es ist halb 6 ^^


----------



## shartas (10. September 2008)

vafanculo hab ich das vorher egtl richtig verstanden das du noch nen beta key für war brauchst??


----------



## Quardor´ (10. September 2008)

Morgens halb 6 in Deutschland das Wetter bescheiden die Server stehen still und die Spieler werden langsam nervös  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und es is laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig...aber das nur so am Rande  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


btw jemand von Gilneas da?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soul6 (10. September 2008)

Guten Morge liebe Leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wieder mal Mittwoch und kein WOW am frühen Morgen.
Deshalb Kaffee und Brötchen einwerfen, dabei bei Buffed rumsurfen, die nächsten Verbesserungen planen
und dabei ärgern, das man es nicht gleich machen kann, sondern bis Mittag warten muß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also schönen Tag noch 
lg
randy



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

Morgens halb 6 in Deutschland das Wetter bescheiden die Server stehen still und die Spieler werden langsam nervös 


ich erweiter des mal.

...die Spieler werden langsam nervös, und jetzt ein richtig gutes frühstück,

Knoppers das Frühstückchen <<<< hieß doch so oder?


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

btw: glaub nich das wir an die 1000te seite heut rankommen


----------



## Gnaggrogak (10. September 2008)

Vafanculo schrieb:


> btw: glaub nich das wir an die 1000te seite heut rankommen



Die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben ... bald steht ja noch der eine oder andere auf und kann mithelfen ^^


----------



## shartas (10. September 2008)

knoppers gibts erst um halb 10 in deutschland


----------



## Quardor´ (10. September 2008)

Und bis dahin einfach weiter knoppers essen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

oder kellogs

erweck den durotartiger in dir xD


----------



## mercurio. (10. September 2008)

hmm muss heut zum ersten mal so fürh wegen der Arbeit aufstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schlimm ist das.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS:ich weiß hat nichts mit dem thema zu tun ^^


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

armer mercurio. extra für dich geh ich schlafen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quardor´ (10. September 2008)

Hier hat so ziemlich nix mit dem Thema zu tun und doch irgendwie alles jetzt bleibt nur noch eins zu tun, herrausfinden was das Thema ist XD


----------



## Hadez6666 (10. September 2008)

Guten Morgen @all


----------



## Sashka (10. September 2008)

warum wartet blizz eig alle server auf einmal?
wenn die immer nur ein paar zur zeit warten würden könnte man sich auf nem andern realm einfach nen neuen char erstellen und den zocken während der main-server down is, dann hätt man mittwochs wenigstens nich immer sone langeweile

schöne grüße


----------



## Gnaggrogak (10. September 2008)

Sashka schrieb:


> warum wartet blizz eig alle server auf einmal?
> wenn die immer nur ein paar zur zeit warten würden könnte man sich auf nem andern realm einfach nen neuen char erstellen und den zocken während der main-server down is, dann hätt man mittwochs wenigstens nich immer sone langeweile
> 
> schöne grüße



Vielleicht wird der kommende Patch ja in kleinen Häppchen aufgespielt? ^^


----------



## Quardor´ (10. September 2008)

wenn du dieses Mysterium geklärt hast sag mir bescheid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SatansZorn (10. September 2008)

Sashka schrieb:


> warum wartet blizz eig alle server auf einmal?
> wenn die immer nur ein paar zur zeit warten würden könnte man sich auf nem andern realm einfach nen neuen char erstellen und den zocken während der main-server down is, dann hätt man mittwochs wenigstens nich immer sone langeweile
> 
> schöne grüße



ich glaub die wollen uns nötigen noch andere spiele von ihnen zu spielen für die wir einen bezahlten acc brauchen
ich war ja schon 2 mal so verzweifelt das ich meinen AOC acc erneuert hatte
leider ist er genau am 9.september um 18:irgendwas abgelaufen sonst hätte ich da sicher nochmal reingeschaut um mich dann umso mehr darauf zu freuen das wow bald wieder funtzt 

naja 
bald kommt war und dibolo 3 und GTA 4 ^^
dann sollte der mittwoch nicht mehr das problem werden 
ein problem wirds nur dann wenn die anderen spiele auch zur sucht werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: kommt heute ein patch ?
ne oder ?
sind nur "wartungsarbeiten" oder ?
sorry für noob fragen aber ich hab mich auch nicht richtig informiert und zeit zu lesen hab ich wenig wenn die server on sind


----------



## Gnaggrogak (10. September 2008)

SatansZorn schrieb:


> btw: kommt heute ein patch ?
> ne oder ?
> sind nur "wartungsarbeiten" oder ?
> sorry für noob fragen aber ich hab mich auch nicht richtig informiert und zeit zu lesen hab ich wenig wenn die server on sind




Nee, kommt kein Patch .. gibt auch noch kein offiz. Datum für


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ^^ hies ja vor einigen wochen in den nächsten wochen kommt der patch ^^ und vll. nächste woche, ehm das thema lautet Seid ihr neu hier? Ist heute Mittwoch? Sind die Server Down? zu deutsch spam soviel du kannst und die tastatur hergiebt ^^


btw. no 29 seiten ^^ 1000 is coming


----------



## Sashka (10. September 2008)

naja trotzdem könnten die das dann versetzt machen!!^^
 Oder nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (10. September 2008)

nö so hat man wenigstens mal zeit sich zu duschen einzukaufen etc...^^


----------



## SatansZorn (10. September 2008)

klar könnten sie das
aber evtl haben sie ein abo mit den privaten tv sendern dass sie alle par wochen mal die server einige stunden runterfahren damit einige von uns dann doch mal wieder den flimmerkasten anmachen 
so wie ich jetzt ^^
hab mir noch was schönnes zu futtern gemacht ( 2 frikadellen und 1 brötchen sowie einen grünnen salat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
und jetzt schau ich mir die schönen 80er jahre serien auf kabel 1 an ^^
naja kommt nur noch rosanne jetzt aber was solls 
besser als nix


----------



## Quardor´ (10. September 2008)

eck stein eck stein alles muss vollgespamt sein *träller*

denke ich sollte Kaffe ersma weg lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sashka (10. September 2008)

hm... also tv schaun geht auch wunderbar nebenbei, bei mir zb läuf der fernseher fast die ganze zeit und wenn dann was interessantes kommt setz ich mich hin und angel ne runde, konzentrier mich aber aufn fernseher^^ da brauch ich sone unterbrechungen nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feremus (10. September 2008)

hmm also so schlimm finde ich die wartungarbeiten nicht , dass ist doch mal ne zeitspanne wo richtig ausschlaffen kann nach den langen nächten des zockens xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

bei mir is der fernseher permanent aus und angeln tu ich au nich, was angelst den schönes?


----------



## Sashka (10. September 2008)

Deviatfische, kann man wunderbar im AH verscherbeln.... btw: 
Falls ihrauf Kel'Thuzad Deviatfische braucht, wendet euch an Sashkharr, Sukinjin oder Bankhead!
Die besorgens euch richtig billig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also die Fische jetzt...

@ Feremus... :
wenn du die zeit zum ausschlafen nutzt, warum dängelst du dann hier im Forum? ;P


----------



## Gnaggrogak (10. September 2008)

Oh gott .. um die Uhrzeit muss ich mich nächste Woche wieder auf den Weg zur Arbeit machen ... das wird ne harte Umstellung wenn man über 2 Wochen Urlaub tagsüber schläft und nachts wach is *g*


----------



## Sashka (10. September 2008)

naja ich nutze dann mal die mir verbleibenden restlichen 4 stunden sinnvoll und gehe schlafen..
euch noch viel spass hier und so, man sieht sich auf Kel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für die Horde!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreeeZ (10. September 2008)

Guuuuuuuuuten Morgääääähn =)

Schon/Noch jemand da?


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Guuuuuuuten Morgeeeeeeen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

FreeeZ schrieb:


> Guuuuuuuuuten Morgääääähn =)
> 
> Schon/Noch jemand da?



Morgen FreeeZ,

du hast es doch tatsächlich geschafft vor mir loszuspamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreeeZ (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Morgen FreeeZ,
> 
> du hast es doch tatsächlich geschafft vor mir loszuspamen
> 
> ...



Hehe, tjoa so kommts =P

und was geht heut so?


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

Guten morgen von mir an alle neuankömlinge, frühaufsteher und alle die wie ich schon die ganze zeit da sind,
bin für nen countdown also in 3:48 std. gehts wieder los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. fahr um 7:30 immer in die arbeit aber hab urlaub etz ^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

wuhaaaa, schönen guten Morgen!

hm, schon besser, nur knapp 5 minuten nach Slave 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

FreeeZ schrieb:


> Hehe, tjoa so kommts =P
> 
> und was geht heut so?




ich denk mal hier spamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syned (10. September 2008)

SatansZorn schrieb:


> ich glaub die wollen uns nötigen noch andere spiele von ihnen zu spielen für die wir einen bezahlten acc brauchen
> ich war ja schon 2 mal so verzweifelt das ich meinen AOC acc erneuert hatte
> leider ist er genau am 9.september um 18:irgendwas abgelaufen sonst hätte ich da sicher nochmal reingeschaut um mich dann umso mehr darauf zu freuen das wow bald wieder funtzt
> 
> ...



Tztztz such dir nen Job und geh schaffen wie jeder normale Mensch dann wirds dir net langweilig!


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> wuhaaaa, schönen guten Morgen!
> 
> hm, schon besser, nur knapp 5 minuten nach Slave
> 
> ...




Du wirst besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guten Morgen Mauro! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreeeZ (10. September 2008)

Vafanculo schrieb:


> Guten morgen von mir an alle neuankömlinge, frühaufsteher und alle die wie ich schon die ganze zeit da sind,
> bin für nen countdown also in 3:48 std. gehts wieder los
> 
> 
> ...



Moin moin, bin schon auf der Arbeit, aber mal wieder total müde >_>




Maurolotschi schrieb:


> wuhaaaa, schönen guten Morgen!
> 
> hm, schon besser, nur knapp 5 minuten nach Slave
> 
> ...



Morsche =)


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

Guten Morgen, wie das duftet, heftig deftig würzig gut, Pommersche aus Buchenwelt, frisch auf den tisch so is der brauch.

btw. text 100% aus dem originalen gedächtnis von mir xD


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Du wirst besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, wenn ich arbeiten müsste, wäre ich vor halb 8 bestimmt nicht im Geschäft... Dummerweise hat mich aber ne Grippe erwischt, und das ausgerechnet am Mittwoch, sprich ich kann nicht mal davon profiteren und meinen hart verdienten Gamekonsum für einen Morgen drastisch erhöhen, sonder bin einmal mehr zum Spammen hier verurteilt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreeeZ (10. September 2008)

Vafanculo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, wie das duftet, heftig deftig würzig gut, Pommersche aus Buchenwelt, frisch auf den tisch so is der brauch.
> 
> btw. text 100% aus dem originalen gedächtnis von mir xD



Hm lecker...jetzt krieg ich langsam hunger....=/

*ne Kanne Kaffee auf den Tisch stellt*


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Vafanculo schrieb:


> btw. text 100% aus dem originalen gedächtnis von mir xD


Und reimt sich noch nicht mal... Da ist mir meine Vitamin-C-Tablette grad noch lieber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

wir brauchen noch knapp 28 seiten,
i.einen schwachsinn muss man ja spammen,
da fällt mir spontan dieser link ein
einfach genial xD http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=iQ_T2Ei3gvo
wer kennt sie nich unsere chümibears


----------



## Ollimua (10. September 2008)

Ab ins bett und um 11 wieder aufstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gn8


----------



## FreeeZ (10. September 2008)

Vafanculo schrieb:


> wir brauchen noch knapp 28 seiten,
> i.einen schwachsinn muss man ja spammen,
> da fällt mir spontan dieser link ein
> einfach genial xD http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=iQ_T2Ei3gvo
> wer kennt sie nich unsere chümibears



spammen is immer gut =P

hm aber das video kann ich nich angucken, worum gehtsn da?


----------



## FreeeZ (10. September 2008)

Ollimua schrieb:


> Ab ins bett und um 11 wieder aufstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



n8 =) aber viel schlaf hast dann ja nicht =P


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

so guten morgen ihr lieben der pingu Gott ist back^^

*10 Quadratmeter Tisch aufstell und ein Frühstück mach* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

Des is des gummibärenbande lied auf holländisch in 5 mins hab ich mal den text abgetippt ^^ zum lesen dann.
brauchst nur no die melodie im kopf xD


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

och nö keine lust des abzutippen ^^ musst wann anders ma anguggn tun

ich trett auch den pingus bei monatliche gebühr? 13 &#8364; und immer Mittwoch versammlungsverbot von 3-11 uhr?


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

guten morgen


----------



## Muskelbiber (10. September 2008)

oh noez in 3 1/2h geht das gehwine wieder los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreeeZ (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> so guten morgen ihr lieben der pingu Gott ist back^^
> 
> *10 Quadratmeter Tisch aufstell und ein Frühstück mach*
> 
> ...



Morgen Nastu *sich verbeug und anbet*




Vafanculo schrieb:


> Des is des gummibärenbande lied auf holländisch in 5 mins hab ich mal den text abgetippt ^^ zum lesen dann.
> brauchst nur no die melodie im kopf xD



achso, ja gut die müsst ich ungefähr im kopf haben


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Muskelbiber schrieb:


> oh noez in 3 1/2h geht das gehwine wieder los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




why??


GUTEN MORGEN LIEBE JENNY NA GUT GESCHLAFEN?^^

caps ftw....


----------



## FreeeZ (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> guten morgen


 moin moin


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> so guten morgen ihr lieben der pingu Gott ist back^^
> 
> *10 Quadratmeter Tisch aufstell und ein Frühstück mach*
> 
> ...



Yeah! Morgen Pingu-Gott! *sich tief verbeugt und dann an den riesigen Frühstücks-Tisch hüpft*



Jenny84 schrieb:


> guten morgen


Schönen guten Morgen Jenny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muskelbiber (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> why??



naja die server gehen on... die leute loggen ein... und whinen wieder wie sie es sons halt auch tun die serverwartung bringt da doch immer schön eine auszeit :>


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

27 seiten noch ^^ is das schaffbar diese frage stelle ich nun euch


----------



## Muskelbiber (10. September 2008)

Vafanculo schrieb:


> 27 seiten noch ^^ is das schaffbar diese frage stelle ich nun euch


 watt is in 27 seiten? :>


----------



## FreeeZ (10. September 2008)

Vafanculo schrieb:


> 27 seiten noch ^^ is das schaffbar diese frage stelle ich nun euch



Sicher doch =P (Heute darf ich so optimistisch sein oder? xD)


----------



## crizzle (10. September 2008)

jop


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> guten morgen




Jenny is wieder da!!! juhu!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen Jenny! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOORGEEEEEEN ! *gääääääääähn* *mundweitaufreis*  *wiederzumach*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

na was los hier?
endlich wieder mittwoch ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

27 bis zu 1000 ^^ ehm noch was holländerfeindliches xD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGtjsxjSn-k...feature=related 

auch sehr nice


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Vafanculo schrieb:


> 27 seiten noch ^^ is das schaffbar diese frage stelle ich nun euch


naja, nimm den Schnitt der letzten... ähm ...35? Mittwoche und erkenne mit ungläubigem Staunen, dass wir es heute schaffen werden, wie schon vor langer Zeit vom Pingu-Gott prophezeit und von mir als eidg. dipl. Rechnungsfehler bestätigt...


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> MOOOOOOOOOOOOOORGEEEEEEN ! *gääääääääähn* *mundweitaufreis*  *wiederzumach*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


tach Blacky^^


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

ihr wisst schon das der erste post auf seite 1000 meiner ist

naja leider werd ich vltl net mal dazu kommen auf der seite zu posten -.-


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ihr wisst schon das der erste post auf seite 1000 meiner ist
> 
> naja leider werd ich vltl net mal dazu kommen auf der seite zu posten -.-




warum?


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> why??
> 
> 
> GUTEN MORGEN LIEBE JENNY NA GUT GESCHLAFEN?^^
> ...


gut ja nur wieder zu wenig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Slavery schrieb:


> Jenny is wieder da!!! juhu!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


guten morgen.
ja 3 wochen sind lang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muskelbiber (10. September 2008)

wie leicht leute zu begeistern sind.. einfache 27 seiten beglücken euch schon xD


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> warum?


Weil er der Pingu-Gott und Meister-Spammer in diesem Thread ist!


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Weil er der Pingu-Gott und Meister-Spammer in diesem Thread ist!



na wenns nix weiteres ist xD


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

ich schaff ihn schon noch *meuterei*


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Muskelbiber schrieb:


> wie leicht leute zu begeistern sind.. einfache 27 seiten beglücken euch schon xD


Tja, so sind wir, einfache Leute, die mit wenig glücklich sein können... UND WIR SIND STOLZ DARAUF!!

caps ftw tatsächlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crizzle (10. September 2008)

naja sers   der flame gott nr. 1 ist wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





erst ma schön ein kakao trinken...


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

kommt leute was sind 27 seiten?

das schaff ich doch alleine ^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> na wenns nix weiteres ist xD


Fürchte den Zorn des Pingu-Gottes!



Vafanculo schrieb:


> ich schaff ihn schon noch *meuterei*


Wehe dir, armer Sterblicher!


*sich drohend vor Blacktor und Vafanculo aufstellt*


----------



## FreeeZ (10. September 2008)

Capt. Capslock und seine Shift Crew!!!


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist ja wieder ein wenig mehr los
zum glück


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> kommt leute was sind 27 seiten?
> 
> das schaff ich doch alleine ^^


Viel Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ihr wisst schon das der erste post auf seite 1000 meiner ist
> 
> naja leider werd ich vltl net mal dazu kommen auf der seite zu posten -.-



Der wird mir gehören muhahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Viel Spass
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> naja sers   der flame gott nr. 1 ist wach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




für nen gott bsit du aber ziemlich unbekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ist ja wieder ein wenig mehr los
> zum glück


Ja, ich habe heute bis die Server on gehen rein gar nix zu tun (na okey ich könnte noch einen DVD gucken der schon seit einem halben jahr bei mir am verstauben ist und natürlich endlich mal wieder das Zimmer aufräumen, aber was soll's... Dafür ist an einem anderen Tag noch Zeit)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

hey Vafa darf ich deinen namen übersetzen und dich so nenen?^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> naja sers   der flame gott nr. 1 ist wach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hm? wer bist denn du?


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe heute bis die Server on gehen rein gar nix zu tun (na okey ich könnte noch einen DVD gucken der schon seit einem halben jahr bei mir am verstauben ist und natürlich endlich mal wieder das Zimmer aufräumen, aber was soll's... Dafür ist an einem anderen Tag noch Zeit)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



will auch ... ich sitz hier in der arbeit -.-


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> für nen gott bsit du aber ziemlich unbekannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du doch auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwarzes Schaf (10. September 2008)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen zusammen,

ja es ist wieder mal Mittwoch und ich sitze in der Schule.

Ja ich habe meine Word-Prüfung bestanden und jetzt geht es weiter mit Rechnungswesen (Buchführung) weiter.
Das Erfreuliche daran ist, das ich das gerne mache, ein Lieblingsfach sozusagen.

Wie geht es euch? Seit ihr auch so gut drauf?

Ja, mir geht es gut.

*An alle Kekse verteil*

Schwarzes Schaf


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Du doch auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*gröööööhl*


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

ich auch und?

wer wil schon wow spielen *hust*


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hey Vafa darf ich deinen namen übersetzen und dich so nenen?^^



wenns weiter nix is xD


ehm etz ham die pingus 2 götter wo kann ich als gott einschreiben?

bin für eine gnadenlose diktatur von einem gott ^^ nein bin nicht rechts


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Du doch auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ey wen wir ne umfragen machen würden was wir aber nicht machen werden^^

würde ich gewinnen^^


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe heute bis die Server on gehen rein gar nix zu tun (na okey ich könnte noch einen DVD gucken der schon seit einem halben jahr bei mir am verstauben ist und natürlich endlich mal wieder das Zimmer aufräumen, aber was soll's... Dafür ist an einem anderen Tag noch Zeit)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich arbeite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Vafanculo schrieb:


> wenns weiter nix is xD
> 
> 
> ehm etz ham die pingus 2 götter wo kann ich als gott einschreiben?
> ...





hey Arschloch wir haben nur ein Gott und das bin ich 


*mods* er hat mri erlaubt ihn so zu nennen.....


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Schwarzes schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> ja es ist wieder mal Mittwoch und ich sitze in der Schule.
> 
> ...


hihi, Black Sheep! *winkt*

Schule ist doch was Schönes, nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann mal GZ zur bestandenen Prüfung und viel Erfolg mit dem restlichen Bullshit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klar, abgesehen davon dass ich mir ne Grippe eingefangen habe... Dafür darf ich ja hier rumspammen, das ist schon ein kleiner Ausgleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für die Kekse und so... Aber ich bleib lieber bei meinem Tee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich auch und?
> 
> wer wil schon wow spielen *hust*




<========
<========         ICH
<========


*hust* *hust*


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich arbeite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich auch 

ha gestern meinen tv gekriegt gleich man aufgestellt^^ und FF X gespielt^^


----------



## crizzle (10. September 2008)

.............................   rofl und ich dachte mich kennt jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

so, ich geh mal ne guten morgen zigerette rauchen


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

bin kein italiener der name is "zufällig" gewählt, heiß auch ingame so werd auch dauernd angesprochen aber auf italienisch nur dumm das ich halt dann antworten muss, hey bin kein italiener aber sehr nett was du da gesagt hast, aber bekomm ich eigtl. nenn bann wenn das ein gm merkt?


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hey Arschloch wir haben nur ein Gott und das bin ich
> 
> 
> *mods* er hat mri erlaubt ihn so zu nennen.....


Mach ihn fertig und lasse deinen heiligen Zorn über ihn kommen, Pingu-Gott!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

ich tret den eisbären bei pff. die essn pinguine.
für mich gibs nur einen gott Jehova 







natürlich nich, Tom Cruise unser prediger hat uns was anderes bei gebracht.


----------



## BabyMilk (10. September 2008)

*gähn* Siele imo kein WoW mehr, trotzdem leide ich mit euch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

BabyMilk schrieb:


> *gähn* Siele imo kein WoW mehr, trotzdem leide ich mit euch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Moin Baby 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Vafanculo schrieb:


> bin kein italiener der name is "zufällig" gewählt, heiß auch ingame so werd auch dauernd angesprochen aber auf italienisch nur dumm das ich halt dann antworten muss, hey bin kein italiener aber sehr nett was du da gesagt hast, aber bekomm ich eigtl. nenn bann wenn das ein gm merkt?




naja eigendlich nicht weil du ja nicht deine mitspieler beleidigst sondern dich^^


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> .............................   rofl und ich dachte mich kennt jeder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


leider nein.... aber ich hatte ja auch 3 wochen urlaub 
und ich lach mich gleich schief  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  natsu hör auf den armen kerl arschloch zu nennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Moin Baby
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



baby ???

wo wo wo wo?^^


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> leider nein.... aber ich hatte ja auch 3 wochen urlaub
> und ich lach mich gleich schief
> 
> 
> ...



der heist doch so -.-  wen man sienen namen übersetzt auf deutsch -.-^^


<--- unschuldiges ding^^


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> der heist doch so -.-  wen man sienen namen übersetzt auf deutsch -.-^^
> 
> 
> <--- unschuldiges ding^^


daher mein smilie


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

jup heißt so ^^ n kumbl von mir hat sich mal mit nem andern auf italienisch gestritten da hab ich das natürlich gleich als namen nehmen müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwarzes Schaf (10. September 2008)

Meint ihr wir knacken heute die 1000 Seiten? Es ist ja noch früh am Morgen.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> daher mein smilie




ja ich weis doch das du lieb bist^^

oder?^^


ich meine im gegensatz zu slave der ist ja voll böse zu mir oke heute net so^^


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Schwarzes schrieb:


> Meint ihr wir knacken heute die 1000 Seiten? Es ist ja noch früh am Morgen.




sollte machbar sein jop^^


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Schwarzes schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> ja es ist wieder mal Mittwoch und ich sitze in der Schule.
> 
> ...




Erstmal Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung und dann noch viel Spaß in Rechnungswesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

leeute aufstehn mehr spammen ^^ achja kennt einer ein gutes lied am besten auf holländisch das ich jetzt singen kann?


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

ach natsu schau mal hier
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=59614


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja ich weis doch das du lieb bist^^
> oder?^^
> ich meine im gegensatz zu slave der ist ja voll böse zu mir oke heute net so^^



Ich bin nie böse! Frag Jenny! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jenny bin ich böse? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

nö keiner is hier böse, nur blizzard


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich bin nie böse! Frag Jenny!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nein bist nicht böse


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> nein bist nicht böse




Siehste Natsu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke Jenny *flüster*


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich bin nie böse! Frag Jenny!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




haha de rtyp ist wieder da durchlesen^^


slave ja du bsit zu ihr nur nicht böse weil sie ne frau ist tz

*weinend die schweiz unterwasser setz*


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

wir nur noch ihr 2 übrig von den alten mittwochsspamern?
wo sind den alle hin?


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

und ich hab nur die wahrheit gesagt


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

alte weg neue da *auf sich zeig*


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

guten tag unbekannter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

coco ist noch da

und withy^^

der typ ist echt komisch schreibt irgendwas hin was net stimmt^^


----------



## Maradil (10. September 2008)

Servus ;-) 

Meld mich auch mal wieder, hab leider viel zu viel zu tun -.-' da kann ich leider nimmer so viel im Netz rumhängen. Aber heute dachte ich mich "Scheiß drauf, stattest deinen alten Pingu Freunden mal n Besuch ab!"

XD


----------



## Eckhexaule (10. September 2008)

Guguxx bin auch wieder beim Mittwochs-Thread!

Mal in die Runde wink!

So alle fit?


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

pff nur weils 2 pingu götter gibt, mein name arschloch ist und wir mittwoch morgen haben und die server down sind


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

mal reinschnei.... 
(((((((((((((((JENNY)))))))))))))))))) 
*anspring und umknuddel*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gumo Slave na fit?


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

ja aber der withe ist heut das letzte mal da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
er hat glaub ich schule und hat dann halt keinen pc zum schreiben

vor allem dreht der typ sich die worte so wie er sie gerade braucht


----------



## Komakomi (10. September 2008)

lol


----------



## BabyMilk (10. September 2008)

hatschi, gäähnnn...hmm...also iwie komme ich ohne WoW auch nicht zum Schlafen. xD
Bin nun schon 3 Tage wach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sollte glaub' doch wieder spielen. xD

Blabla..


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wir nur noch ihr 2 übrig von den alten mittwochsspamern?
> wo sind den alle hin?



Also, Ruven hat zur Zeit viel zu tun, schaut heut ab und zu mal rein, wenn ers schafft ...
Xely mag uns nich mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sala war letzte Woche mal da, von Mara hab ich seit 2-3 Monaten nichts mehr gehört...

Sleepy schaut auch nich mehr so oft rein...

Das macht mich traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

-.- ich helfe nur dabei die 1000 zu erreichen


----------



## Melad (10. September 2008)

Ich wünsche allen Spammern einen guten morgen und hau mal ne Runde Kaffee rein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber nich soviel sonst seht ihr alle so  aus





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Servus ;-)
> 
> Meld mich auch mal wieder, hab leider viel zu viel zu tun -.-' da kann ich leider nimmer so viel im Netz rumhängen. Aber heute dachte ich mich "Scheiß drauf, stattest deinen alten Pingu Freunden mal n Besuch ab!"
> 
> XD





MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!

Gibts dich noch? Unglaublich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

RUVEN MARADIL HALLO

ruven lass mich noch leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

Mara du geile SAU... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf gehts ab gehts 3 Tage wach... *hüpf*


----------



## Maradil (10. September 2008)

Ja, Legenden Sterben nicht mein Freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie gehts euch so ? hab gehört Xely mag uns nimmer ? und der Rest is auch eher im Untergrund versunken....
Was machen wir dann ohne Göttin ?

LOL RUven XD


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Hey Mara na hast es endlich mal wieder zurück geschaft

@ Arschloch es gibt NUR EINEN GOTT


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

muss ich wohl jenny bin noch ned nekro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckhexaule (10. September 2008)

Was ist Schule?

Waren das noch geile Zeiten.
Nicht wie heute 7.00 - 18.00 Uhr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Die letzte Woche Ferien in Bayern, dann geht es auch für Euch wieder los.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Ja, Legenden Sterben nicht mein Freund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




<--- Neuer gott

siehe sig^^


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Was ist Schule?
> 
> Waren das noch geile Zeiten.
> Nicht wie heute 7.00 - 18.00 Uhr.
> ...




90% der leute heir arbeiten


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

Feiern Mara war doch eh nur ne SPassbremse und mehr als hübsch anzusehn isse eh nich!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Was ist Schule?
> 
> Waren das noch geile Zeiten.
> Nicht wie heute 7.00 - 18.00 Uhr.
> ...




ach ja ich arbeite

und zwar:

7.30-16.00 HAHA^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Feiern Mara war doch eh nur ne SPassbremse und mehr als hübsch anzusehn isse eh nich!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich sag doch Ruven wurde schwul


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

aber ich glaub die xely hat auch keine zeit weiss aber nicht mehr genau


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> mal reinschnei....
> (((((((((((((((JENNY))))))))))))))))))
> *anspring und umknuddel*
> 
> ...



Moin Ruvii,

na was habt ihr gestern noch angestellt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kauf mir heut nach der Arbeit n neues Headset^^
Du würdest dich kaputtlachen wenn du wüsstest wie meine Reparatur-Aktion endete 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> mal reinschnei....
> (((((((((((((((JENNY))))))))))))))))))
> *anspring und umknuddel*
> 
> ...


Hiho Ruven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Auf gehts ab gehts 3 Tage wach... *hüpf*




Oh man^^
Das singt er jeden Tag im TS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> aber ich glaub die xely hat auch keine zeit weiss aber nicht mehr genau



naja auch vorher hat sie nicht mehr so oft gschrieben dafür irgendwo anders so

aber seit letzte woche hat sie arbeitsplatz gewechselt und kann kaum noch schreiben


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Moin Ruvii,
> 
> na was habt ihr gestern noch angestellt?
> 
> ...


erzähl


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Hiho Ruven
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hallo an die was vorige woche hier nicht gespm0rt haben ^^

<= ist der neue "mitstreiter" hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hippelbein (10. September 2008)

Guten morgen Leute!
Na alle fit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (10. September 2008)

Öhm, das DU heir der neue Gott bist wird sich noch zeigen natsu ;-) oder wurde hier etwa gewählt ohne mich ?


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Öhm, das DU heir der neue Gott bist wird sich noch zeigen natsu ;-) oder wurde hier etwa gewählt ohne mich ?



*hust*

überhol mich mit posts dan bsit der gott


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

aber los ist noch nicht wirklich viel hier ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Hippelbein schrieb:


> Guten morgen Leute!
> Na alle fit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hey Hippelbein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fit ist übertrieben, aber ihr macht mir das Kranksein einiges leichter *alle umarmt*



Maradil schrieb:


> Öhm, das DU heir der neue Gott bist wird sich noch zeigen natsu ;-) oder wurde hier etwa gewählt ohne mich ?


oO Kampf der Götter *sich voller Angst verkricht*


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Hippelbein schrieb:


> Guten morgen Leute!
> Na alle fit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



morgen

jojo man lebt 

und bei dir?


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Öhm, das DU heir der neue Gott bist wird sich noch zeigen natsu ;-) oder wurde hier etwa gewählt ohne mich ?


er hat sich doch schonmal selbst ernannt.
lass ihm doch seinen spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> oO Kampf der Götter *sich voller Angst verkricht*



ach der mara ist doch eh verstaubt ^^


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

genau ich würd ma sagen da Mara als Hochlord hier ne....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Natsu du machtgeile wirst hier gleich ma angesägt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Hippelbein schrieb:


> Guten morgen Leute!
> Na alle fit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




morgen

aber immer doch, bei dir  ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melad (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Oh man^^
> Das singt er jeden Tag im TS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann singst du am besten das
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=62CqhaRevq8


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> genau ich würd ma sagen da Mara als Hochlord hier ne....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



seit wan bin ich ne frau??

das hat mir gereicht als ich im av mit meiner kriegerIN als Süsse genannt wurde -.-


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> überhol mich mit posts dan bsit der gott



Np mach ich mit links warts ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen @ all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ey Natsu du Süße Schnecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

irgentwie sind hier in dem faden alle ein wenig (oder auch mehr) bekloppt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

ups da fehlt en wort mit S 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (10. September 2008)

Danke Ruven ;-)
und schon ist ein neuer Gott geboren XD
ne dazu bin ich zu selten da, wenn Natsu seine Macht nich missbraucht bin ich einverstanden ^^


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Sz9DRWxTZps

dat macht laune, und viel spass beim mitsingen xD


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Np mach ich mit links warts ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


guten morgen
sleepy na wie geht`s dir?


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

so ich verabschied mich erst ma für ne weile... bisnahher die 1000er seite gehört eh mir!


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Np mach ich mit links warts ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




morgen sleepy ja dan go nur noch 2.5k post

@ mara nö mach ich net werd nur ingame sogar angebetet ....^^


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> so ich verabschied mich erst ma für ne weile... bisnahher die 1000er seite gehört eh mir!




du hast shcon siete 500


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> guten morgen
> sleepy na wie geht`s dir?



Huhu Jenny fast perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Wochenende wirds hoffentlich wieder perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Oder schon vorher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> irgentwie sind hier in dem faden alle ein wenig (oder auch mehr) bekloppt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




stimmt gar nicht^^


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Sz9DRWxTZps
> 
> dat macht laune, und viel spass beim mitsingen xD


ich kann mir das hier leider nicht ansehen bzw. anhören bin auf arbeit


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Huhu Jenny fast perfekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aha was gibts da schönes??


----------



## Hippelbein (10. September 2008)

Nja fit bin ich noch net war im Krankenhaus .hehe hab aber nun viel Zeit mein ruf bei den Netherschwingen zu verbessern.
Ansonsten hätte ich kaum Zeit für. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tpohrl (10. September 2008)

LoL und wieder die gleichen 5 Gesichter die hier dünnsinn sabbeln.
Besorgt euch doch mal nen massenger oder postet in die passende Rubrik. Es gibt doch sicher einen Idiotenblog hier : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aha was gibts da schönes??


Eine Frau die mir seit einer Woche nicht mehr aus dem Kopf geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin neu verliebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (10. September 2008)

Guten Morgen ihr!

Kaffee (schlürf)

Wie gehts euch?(Teller mit Kuchen in die Mitte stell)(und auf den schnabel des gierigen Dicken Pingus gehaun für euch hab ich fisch)


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> LoL und wieder die gleichen 5 Gesichter die hier dünnsinn sabbeln.
> Besorgt euch doch mal nen massenger oder postet in die passende Rubrik. Es gibt doch sicher einen Idiotenblog hier :
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja woher wollen wir den das wissen wir gehören ja net dazu aber für dich gibt es sicher auch nen blog oder so

wünsche dir aber noch einen schönen tag du armer^


ach ja go jenny go jenny^^


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ihr!
> 
> Kaffee (schlürf)
> 
> Wie gehts euch?(Teller mit Kuchen in die Mitte stell)(und auf den schnabel des gierigen Dicken Pingus gehaun für euch hab ich fisch)




DICK??

wir machen jeden abend 3 stunden sport^^


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Eine Frau die mir seit einer Woche nicht mehr aus dem Kopf geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das ist schlecht

eh gut^^

naja dan reis dich zusammen^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> das ist schlecht
> 
> eh gut^^
> 
> naja dan reis dich zusammen^^



Ich werde dich nicht verlassen Schatz xD


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> morgen sleepy ja dan go nur noch 2.5k post
> 
> @ mara nö mach ich net werd nur ingame sogar angebetet ....^^


Hey Pingu-Gott, fettes GZ zu deinem 3000. Post! Alter Spammer, du überholst noch B1ubb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tpohrl schrieb:


> LoL und wieder die gleichen 5 Gesichter die hier dünnsinn sabbeln.
> Besorgt euch doch mal nen massenger oder postet in die passende Rubrik. Es gibt doch sicher einen Idiotenblog hier :
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dir auch einen wunderschönen Tag und viel Spass beim rumheulen, EMO!


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich werde dich nicht verlassen Schatz xD



wtf

*auf höchstes gebäuder der schweiz steigt und runterspringt*


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich kann mir das hier leider nicht ansehen bzw. anhören bin auf arbeit




schade, macht richtig laune ^^


----------



## Maradil (10. September 2008)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> LoL und wieder die gleichen 5 Gesichter die hier dünnsinn sabbeln.
> Besorgt euch doch mal nen massenger oder postet in die passende Rubrik. Es gibt doch sicher einen Idiotenblog hier :
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sei ruhig wenn du kein Plan hast, wir posten hier schon seit Monaten und DU bist der erste der sich aufregt, also Klappe zu, Affe tot....

Da krieg ich schon wieder n Hals wenn ich sowas lese. Der Post is nunmal dafür da, und Buffed juckts nich


----------



## Melad (10. September 2008)

hier mal für den Pille Palle Freund 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=-xtdJevZelk&...feature=related

is die geilste Version davon find ich.


----------



## Caveman1979 (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> DICK??
> 
> wir machen jeden abend 3 stunden sport^^




Yeti weit schmeißen ist kein Sport!


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

so bin mal so 1 stunde weg, muss ausendienst, bis später ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> stimmt gar nicht^^


ich glaube schon das, das stimmt



Tpohrl schrieb:


> LoL und wieder die gleichen 5 Gesichter die hier dünnsinn sabbeln.
> Besorgt euch doch mal nen massenger oder postet in die passende Rubrik. Es gibt doch sicher einen Idiotenblog hier :
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und noch so einer! siehe natsumee`s text. mehr sag ich zu dir nicht!



Natsumee schrieb:


> naja woher wollen wir den das wissen wir gehören ja net dazu aber für dich gibt es sicher auch nen blog oder so
> 
> wünsche dir aber noch einen schönen tag du armer^
> 
> ...


warum go jenny?
ich bin so typen leid! null respekt vor anderen einfach zum kotzen


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Hey Pingu-Gott, fettes GZ zu deinem 3000. Post! Alter Spammer, du überholst noch B1ubb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




oh cool^^

ja danke danke^^

naja schon 3007^^

naja mal schauen ob ich den pack 

ich schreibe j ahier pro woche über 300 beiträge also dauert es noch 10 wochen bis 6k^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wtf
> 
> *auf höchstes gebäuder der schweiz steigt und runterspringt*



Strike !

*hust* Ich meine NEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN was wird dann aus unserer WG ? :'(


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wtf
> 
> *auf höchstes gebäuder der schweiz steigt und runterspringt*


Hm, welches ist eigentlich das höchste Gebäude der Schweiz? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich DU wäre, würde ich auf einen Berg steigen, vom höchsten Gebäude könnte man das noch überleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Strike !
> 
> *hust* Ich meine NEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN was wird dann aus unserer WG ? :'(





*riesenkrater mach*


ach ich stehe da wieder auf 0 problemo^^


ach ja jenny naja dachte du machst ihn so schön fertig und so halt^^


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Hm, welches ist eigentlich das höchste Gebäude der Schweiz?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




gute frage^^

denke aber gibt da schon was hohes^^


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Natsumee  1.02.2007  90 
Jenny84  15.04.2008  51 
Doimli  25.10.2007  51


*hust*

jenny du spammerin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> *riesenkrater mach*
> 
> 
> ach ich stehe da wieder auf 0 problemo^^
> ...


einer reicht mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bihd (10. September 2008)

erklärbär ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Natsumee  1.02.2007  90
> Jenny84  15.04.2008  51
> Doimli  25.10.2007  51
> 
> ...



Das bedeutet ? oO


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

oke schade^^

hat der wieder geschrieben hab ja auch noch was dazu geschrieben


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Das bedeutet ? oO




top poster HEUTE

hinten ist die anzahl beiträge


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

ach lass mich doch spammen dann hat der andere wenigstens nen grund um über mich zu schimpfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melad (10. September 2008)

Hey Natsume bei der Final Fantasy Seite in deiner Sig springt mein Virenscanner an muss des so?


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> top poster HEUTE
> 
> hinten ist die anzahl beiträge


Freaks :x


----------



## crizzle (10. September 2008)

blubb ist just a opfer... look at my sig.

<_>

                                     deine posts sind wenigstens cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> oke schade^^
> 
> hat der wieder geschrieben hab ja auch noch was dazu geschrieben


ne ich warte noch auf ne antwort, wenn er nicht mehr schreibt ist es auch gut!
rennen ja auch genug von denen hier im forum rum


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Melad schrieb:


> Hey Natsume bei der Final Fantasy Seite in deiner Sig springt mein Virenscanner an muss des so?



fals du norton hast ist es normal

also die seite ist i.o. haben auch noch viele andere leute das zeug 

ich habs mir am montag gemacht ging alles normal


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> blubb ist just a opfer... look at my sig.
> 
> <_>
> 
> ...




yea der flame gott findet mein gespamme witzig goil^^

das ist ein zeichen ich spüre es

gibts für den ie 6 ne eingebaute rechtschreibung??^^

so wie beim google chrome?

oder hatl so ein tool^^


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

So wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melad (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> fals du norton hast ist es normal
> 
> also die seite ist i.o. haben auch noch viele andere leute das zeug
> 
> ich habs mir am montag gemacht ging alles normal



ne Antivir aber das kostenlose is gerade bei HTML Sachen zu empfindlich deswegen frag ich ja nich das sich einer aufregt


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Strike !
> 
> *hust* Ich meine NEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN was wird dann aus unserer WG ? :'(




Hey, morgen Sleepy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crizzle (10. September 2008)

der  Gott der Pinguinos hat eine eingebung !



> das ist ein zeichen ich spüre es


----------



## CoHanni (10. September 2008)

Soooo


Morgen Community





wie gehts so?



*in Kipferl reinbeiß*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hippelbein (10. September 2008)

Norten ist eh MIst . Symatec selbst schickt Viren um zu testen ob Norten sie erwischt .hat mir ein paar mal mein PC lahm gelegt .Dann hab ich es rausgeschmissen un mir Kasperski geholt.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> yea der flame gott findet mein gespamme witzig goil^^
> 
> das ist ein zeichen ich spüre es
> 
> ...


warum willst du entlich mal der deutschen sprache mächtig werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hab gestern irgentwann nur noch gelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crizzle (10. September 2008)

guten !


sry.. man ich schreib auch echt wie so ein atze... naja kommt vom frühen aufstehen !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: neiiin blubb is online!


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Melad schrieb:


> ne Antivir aber das kostenlose is gerade bei HTML Sachen zu empfindlich deswegen frag ich ja nich das sich einer aufregt



aso oke ^^

ne vltl motzt er weil es keine deutsche seit ist oder was weis ich


----------



## Melad (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aso oke ^^
> 
> ne vltl motzt er weil es keine deutsche seit ist oder was weis ich




kk kein Thema lass ich ihn motzen^^


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

CoHanni schrieb:


> Soooo
> 
> 
> Morgen Community
> ...


hallo joa gut dir?


jop norton kacke^^

@jenny naja ich habe letzte woche ja den google browser mal getestet und was ich so an fehler machen unglaublich^^


----------



## keen. (10. September 2008)

bin enttäuscht,habt ja immernoch nich die 1000 geknackt :/


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hallo joa gut dir?
> 
> 
> jop norton kacke^^
> ...


wir schreiben halt alles klein wir bösen user wir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (10. September 2008)

Hi *Brötchen und Kaffee auspack*    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Heut geht mein inet hoffe wirklich wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hippelbein (10. September 2008)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

keen. schrieb:


> bin enttäuscht,habt ja immernoch nich die 1000 geknackt :/


Pff, wir haben uns die 1000 als Tagesziel genommen, nicht als Morgens-um-Viertel-vor-Neun-Ziel...


----------



## CoHanni (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hallo joa gut dir?
> 
> 
> jop norton kacke^^
> ...




joar auch, danke der nachfrage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Hi *Brötchen und Kaffee auspack*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja da isser ja wieder

wo ist eigendlich coco -.-


also ich schreibe eh alles klein komtm ja eh aufs gleiche eigendlich


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Hi *Brötchen und Kaffee auspack*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hallöchen


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

keen. schrieb:


> bin enttäuscht,habt ja immernoch nich die 1000 geknackt :/



Sollte mich das interessieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Pff, wir haben uns die 1000 als Tagesziel genommen, nicht als Morgens-um-Viertel-vor-Neun-Ziel...




genau wir spammen hier ja nicht so rum wie jenny....^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> genau wir spammen hier ja nicht so rum wie jenny....^^


lol


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> genau wir spammen hier ja nicht so rum wie jenny....^^



Ja Jenny echt krass, was du schon so früh am morgen rumspamst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da muss ich fast mal Gas geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hippelbein (10. September 2008)

Ich denke wir schaffen es das Ziel ist nahe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja da isser ja wieder
> 
> wo ist eigendlich coco -.-
> 
> ...



Heute hat sie sicher inet pros  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Hippelbein schrieb:


> Ich denke wir schaffen es das Ziel ist nahe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer is wir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> lol



omg 3 buchstabe post schäm dich 

ich meld dich gleich echt so geht das nicht mit dir freundchen

na warte am freitag hast ne anzeige in deinem briefkasten muahahahahahaha


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (10. September 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hoffe Ihr seid ein wenig ausgeschlafener als ich. Immer diese viel zu kurzen Nächte -.-


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wer is wir?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




genau vorstellen husch husch^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

@Natsu wir sind ja auch bescheuert wir können ja eigentlich gar nicht schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

morgen! und was für themen haben wa heute?


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jaja wer hat dich den aufgehalten??

der pc oder ne frau?^^


----------



## Eckhexaule (10. September 2008)

Sind wir nicht alle Spammer?

Die tausend sind heut locker drin :-)

Leider haben wir letzten Mittwoch versagt.
Das hat bei mir eine Neurose verursacht.


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

noch 18 seiten bis 1000 das ist unser thema, so euer nerver is wieder da


----------



## CoHanni (10. September 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja du sagst es! die nächte waren früher mal länger >.>


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jaja wer hat dich den aufgehalten??
> 
> der pc oder ne frau?^^


hoffentlich die frau, is 1000 mal schöner als der pc


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> @Natsu wir sind ja auch bescheuert wir können ja eigentlich gar nicht schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ihc wesi djesalb willl ihc ja auc eien rehctshcreipdul für mien borser


----------



## Hippelbein (10. September 2008)

Wir sind die ,die hier sind^^


Guten Morgen monkey


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> morgen! und was für themen haben wa heute?




um jenny sie spammt wie verrückt


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Hach, ich weiß noch wie ich die Seite 400 voll gemacht hab und danach gleich noch den Post 8000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das waren noch Zeiten *schwärm*


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> hoffentlich die frau, is 1000 mal schöner als der pc




stimmt^^


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

ein kurzes hier von jedem der mitliest und sonst nich postet

und immer schön dem pinguingott huldigen


geheiligt werde unser Pingugott


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

das heutige Thema iss immer das selbe...
Mr. Pingu Gott sucht ne neue Frau um sein Glück zu versuchen!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> hoffentlich die frau, is 1000 mal schöner als der pc



Hunter, du hier? Hab dich ja schon lange nich mehr gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hach, ich weiß noch wie ich die Seite 400 voll gemacht hab und danach gleich noch den Post 8000
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja mal schauen wer die seite 1000 knackt^^


----------



## Garmon-Arygos (10. September 2008)

hier :-)


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> das heutige Thema iss immer das selbe...
> Mr. Pingu Gott sucht ne neue Frau um sein Glück zu versuchen!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja suche ist der falsche begriff^^


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

geht ja etz ziemlich fix mit den posts, wie viel posts passen auf eine seite?


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nein ausgeschlafen bin ich nie, dafür aber meist gut gelaunt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Vafanculo schrieb:


> ein kurzes hier von jedem der mitliest und sonst nich postet
> 
> und immer schön dem pinguingott huldigen
> 
> ...




so mag ich es Arschloch....  oh man das hört sich an lol^^


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> das heutige Thema iss immer das selbe...
> Mr. Pingu Gott sucht ne neue Frau um sein Glück zu versuchen!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mr. (selbsternannter) Pingu Gott bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja darum gehts ja schon lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genauso wie Patty, nich Ruvii? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Vafanculo schrieb:


> geht ja etz ziemlich fix mit den posts, wie viel posts passen auf eine seite?



glaub 20


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hunter, du hier? Hab dich ja schon lange nich mehr gesehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo da war so was dummes was mich vom pc gezogen hat was war das nochma? ach ja schule aber heute net heute ruft se erst zur 4. stunde XD


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja mal schauen wer die seite 1000 knackt^^



ich!


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Mr. (selbsternannter) Pingu Gott bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




falsch ich hatte ja bis vor 2 monate ne verlobte -.-


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> jo da war so was dummes was mich vom pc gezogen hat was war das nochma? ach ja schule aber heute net heute ruft se erst zur 4. stunde XD




Schule? Kann man das essen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

so das "arschloch" spammt nochn bissi bis der download fertig is dann habt ihr wieder 20 mins ruhe


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Schule? Kann man das essen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jop schmeckt aber net so gut


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

ach ja will das abzeichen der Pinguinos XD


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> falsch ich hatte ja bis vor 2 monate ne verlobte -.-



oO


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Vafanculo schrieb:


> so das "arschloch" spammt nochn bissi bis der download fertig is dann habt ihr wieder 20 mins ruhe




in 20 mins haben wir die seite 1000 errecht^^ ne scherz^^


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ihc wesi djesalb willl ihc ja auc eien rehctshcreipdul für mien borser


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so müssten wir dem mal antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Natsumee schrieb:


> um jenny sie spammt wie verrückt


nö ich mach mich nur lustig über jemand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> ach ja will das abzeichen der Pinguinos XD




slaves aufgabe^^

slave abzeichen für den hunter^^


und slave warum oO?


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

so viel spam kannste au net von mir erwarten


----------



## Moktheshock (10. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> jo da war so was dummes was mich vom pc gezogen hat was war das nochma? ach ja schule aber heute net heute ruft se erst zur 4. stunde XD



man man will auch wieder in die schule und net arbeiten gehen ^^


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> so müssten wir dem mal antworten
> ...




ja lol^^

ist er wieder da suchen suchen^^


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

bin mal zur post.
bis später


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Guten Morgen *streck* *räkel*


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> in 20 mins haben wir die seite 1000 errecht^^ ne scherz^^


was heißt hier scherz nu ma butter an de fische! aber ich sehs schon einer der moderatoren kommt bei seite 999 und closed weil sonst das forum von dem pingu imperium übernommen wird


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

wer von euch pseude göttern is jetz der nicht pseudo gott, muss meinem rudelführer auch opfer darbringen


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja lol^^
> 
> ist er wieder da suchen suchen^^


nein leider immer noch nicht


----------



## Hippelbein (10. September 2008)

Oje ich kann mich kaum an meine schulzeit erinnern ist 22 Jahre her. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> slaves aufgabe^^
> 
> slave abzeichen für den hunter^^
> 
> ...




Braucht er ja nur kopieren unso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mir is nichts besseres eingefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Guten Morgen *streck* *räkel*




XEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


guten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na gehts dir heute besser?


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Vafanculo schrieb:


> wer von euch pseude göttern is jetz der nicht pseudo gott, muss meinem rudelführer auch opfer darbringen




ich gott der andere gehört net mal zu uns^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wer is wir?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Keine Ahnung...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Natsumee schrieb:


> omg 3 buchstabe post schäm dich
> 
> ich meld dich gleich echt so geht das nicht mit dir freundchen
> 
> na warte am freitag hast ne anzeige in deinem briefkasten muahahahahahaha


Oh sorry Pingugott, dafür wird dieser extralang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ruven schrieb:


> das heutige Thema iss immer das selbe...
> Mr. Pingu Gott sucht ne neue Frau um sein Glück zu versuchen!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich wär dafür, dass er die Pingu-Göttin heiratet!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Natsumee schrieb:


> glaub 20


Du GLAUBST, du WEISST es nicht? Das widerspricht meinen Vorstellungen eines Gottes irgendwie...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Slavery schrieb:


> ich!


Forget it, the Pinguin God will take it all! *arr*



Vafanculo schrieb:


> so das "arschloch" spammt nochn bissi bis der download fertig is dann habt ihr wieder 20 mins ruhe


Was bist du denn am Downloaden, altes Hacker-"Arschloch"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Braucht er ja nur kopieren unso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




mhm oke


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

Nee slave siehst das falsch Patty wird ja umschwärmt...


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> na gehts dir heute besser?


Sagen wir mal so.. die Arbeitsfreude hält sich immer noch in Grenzen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Guten Morgen *streck* *räkel*


guten morgen.
hab schon lang nichts mehr von dir gelesen
das video in deiner sig fand ich genial als ichs mal gesehen hatte.
so bye bis gleich


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Guten Morgen *streck* *räkel*




Xely!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *freu*


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Braucht er ja nur kopieren unso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wie kopieren?! gib mal anweisungen^^ kp wie ichs kopiern soll


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Du GLAUBST, du WEISST es nicht? Das widerspricht meinen Vorstellungen eines Gottes irgendwie...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich will ja nicht die ganze arbeti alleine machen^^

mhm pingu göttin heiraten *hust*


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Guten Morgen *streck* *räkel*


Mooooorgen Xelyna! Haben dich schon vermisst! Warst etwa wieder fremdgehen in anderen Threads?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tante V (10. September 2008)

morgen mit nand 

*augenreib*


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Mooooorgen Xelyna! Haben dich schon vermisst! Warst etwa wieder fremdgehen in anderen Threads?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bin grad erst in der Arbeit angekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mag heim ......-.-"


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

geheiligt werde natsume 


P.S. Bin auch Auftragskiller


----------



## Tante V (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Bin grad erst in der Arbeit angekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




^^ hehe da gehts dir wie mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Nee slave siehst das falsch Patty wird ja umschwärmt...



Joa keine Ahnung, ihr habt ja nur immer Toto (?) ausgelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

< war am Samstag im Krankenhaus!
Bedauert mich! Sofort! *lach*


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> morgen mit nand
> 
> *augenreib*


Moin Tante 5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Xelyna schrieb:


> Bin grad erst in der Arbeit angekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich geh heute nicht arbeiten... Krank und so...


----------



## Moktheshock (10. September 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> morgen mit nand
> 
> *augenreib*



moin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> ^^ hehe da gehts dir wie mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hallo unbekannter^^

xely geht sdir immernoch net besser? -.-


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

sagt mal wer is nochmal auf diese hirnrissige idee gekommen son thread aufzumachen XD


----------



## Yasei (10. September 2008)

Morgähhhhn zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann der Pingugott einen Pingu erschaffen, der so schwer ist das er selbst ihn nicht heben kann?


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

look @ TE


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Vafanculo schrieb:


> geheiligt werde natsume
> 
> 
> P.S. Bin auch Auftragskiller


Endlich hast den richtigen gefunden... ;-)



Xelyna schrieb:


> < war am Samstag im Krankenhaus!
> Bedauert mich! Sofort! *lach*


oO du ÄÄÄÄÄRMSTE!!! *ironisch grins*

Was hattest du denn?


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> xely geht sdir immernoch net besser? -.-


Na sagen wir mal so.. besser als Samstag ja.. aber schlechter als gestern i-wie :x

/e: Hab ne fiese Mandelentzündung *krächz*


----------



## Hippelbein (10. September 2008)

Xelyna ich bedaure dich .war am Mittwoch dinne .


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> < war am Samstag im Krankenhaus!
> Bedauert mich! Sofort! *lach*



Ahhh, warum? *Xely bedauer*


----------



## Tante V (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hallo unbekannter^^



Hallo ... öhm *nachles* ich glaub dich nennt man pingugott ^^


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> < war am Samstag im Krankenhaus!
> Bedauert mich! Sofort! *lach*




och du arme ^^


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

ma ne frage soll ich etz alles machen was mein gott macht oder nur den befehlen meines gotts gehorchen oder ihn ignorieren und ne eigene gottheit aufbauen


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> Hallo ... öhm *nachles* ich glaub dich nennt man pingugott ^^



lol^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Na sagen wir mal so.. besser als Samstag ja.. aber schlechter als gestern i-wie :x
> 
> /e: Hab ne fiese Mandelentzündung *krächz*


Warum lässt du deine Mandel nicht einfach rausnehmen?


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> wie kopieren?! gib mal anweisungen^^ kp wie ichs kopiern soll



copy + paste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:

http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/612/pinguzv8.jpg[/url]

Geh einfach auf Bild einfügen wenn du das reinkopiert hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (10. September 2008)

Yasei schrieb:


> Morgähhhhn zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja kann er, aber die robben fressen dann denn xxl pingu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Vafanculo schrieb:


> ma ne frage soll ich etz alles machen was mein gott macht oder nur den befehlen meines gotts gehorchen oder ihn ignorieren und ne eigene gottheit aufbauen




ich bin ja kein diktator befehlen tu ich auch nicht^^

ich wache^^


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

*|
|
v*



Xelyna schrieb:


> /e: Hab ne fiese Mandelentzündung *krächz*




Weil ich meine Mandeln behalt! Meinz!!


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> Hallo ... öhm *nachles* ich glaub dich nennt man pingugott ^^


wer bist den du? VORSTELLEN!


----------



## Tante V (10. September 2008)

Vafanculo schrieb:


> ma ne frage soll ich etz alles machen was mein gott macht oder nur den befehlen meines gotts gehorchen oder ihn ignorieren und ne eigene gottheit aufbauen




viva la revolution!


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lol^^


Wie war das mit Mini-Posts und Anzeige im Briefkasten und so?

Schönes Vorbild bist du!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Joa keine Ahnung, ihr habt ja nur immer Toto (?) ausgelacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jo weil ers mal wieder ned geblickt hat!


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

^^ ich glaub der pseude gott macht einen auf diktator


----------



## Tante V (10. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> wer bist den du? VORSTELLEN!




*schüchtern sei*

Hallo ich bins die Tante 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *in die runde wink*


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

Einen wunderschönen Guten Morgen zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Wie war das mit Mini-Posts und Anzeige im Briefkasten und so?
> 
> Schönes Vorbild bist du!
> 
> ...



ich hatte 5 zeichen drin das ist mindest anzahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> *schüchtern sei*
> 
> Hallo ich bins die Tante
> 
> ...


Hallo Tante! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *|
> |
> v*
> 
> ...



Kenn da en gutes Heilmittel da hilft auch Natsu sicher gerne !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

guten morgen,
mein name ist arschloch willkommen in der lustigen und nich spammrigen runde


----------



## Tante V (10. September 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen Guten Morgen zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




morgen^^


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *|
> |
> v*
> 
> ...




TEE trinken gogogo^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen Guten Morgen zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hey Morphium äh Morphes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (10. September 2008)

Oh nee, is ja schon wieder mittwoch -.-

Bin Wohnung aufräumen...


----------



## Hippelbein (10. September 2008)

morgen!


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

und zu faul um edith zu holen ich bin etz 15 mins weg xD


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Kenn da en gutes Heilmittel da hilft auch Natsu sicher gerne !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich komem da mit dem tee und du postest das was ich net posten wollten *hust*


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Jo weil ers mal wieder ned geblickt hat!




Ich habs gemerkt, aber ihr habt ja auch nich viel dazu gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute kann ich mitlachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> copy + paste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


uiii habs *freu*


----------



## Moktheshock (10. September 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> *schüchtern sei*
> 
> Hallo ich bins die Tante
> 
> ...



anstocher* kannst du auch was :-D


----------



## GobliN (10. September 2008)

Gähn, guten morgen euch.

Noch 2 Stunden, dann gehts wieder...


----------



## Tante V (10. September 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> anstocher* kannst du auch was :-D




... ich befürchte nicht -.- kannst du waS?


----------



## Eckhexaule (10. September 2008)

morgen,

jetzt hammers glei!
ka nimma la goa.


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

Automatischer Countdown: noch 13 seiten


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

GobliN schrieb:


> Gähn, guten morgen euch.
> 
> Noch 2 Stunden, dann gehts wieder...



eieiei bei mir sinds noch neun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach guten morgen :-)


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> morgen,
> 
> jetzt hammers glei!
> ka nimma la goa.


Bitte? oÔ


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> uiii habs *freu*







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Vafanculo schrieb:


> und zu faul um edith zu holen ich bin etz 15 mins weg xD


Edith? wer ist Edith?

EDITH GIBT'S HIER NICHT, VERSTANDEN????!!!!???? EDITH VERKÜRZT DEN THREAD UND GEFÄRDET DAS ERREICHEN DER 1000. SEITE!


Ahh, ich liebe Onkel CAPS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> ... ich befürchte nicht -.- kannst du waS?


ich kann spamen oder ich versuche es. bin noch in ausbildung...


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

Wie war das Natsu du warst verlobt nee... so doll kann se ja dann ned sein wenn du Xely das heilmittel spenden würdest *rofl*


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> *schüchtern sei*
> 
> Hallo ich bins die Tante
> 
> ...




hallo tante^^

bist du ne frau?^^


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Bitte? oÔ







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (10. September 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> ... ich befürchte nicht -.- kannst du waS?



ja ich kann denn robben als snack gereicht werden * ängstlich umguck*


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Bitte? oÔ


Hier ist der automatische Übersetzungs-Service:

"Jetzt haben wir's gleich.
Kann ja nicht mehr lange gehen."


----------



## Eckhexaule (10. September 2008)

ka vo ui koiner allemannisch?

OK, schriebe wieder deutsch, sorry


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

Wird auch zeit slave 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Wie war das Natsu du warst verlobt nee... so doll kann se ja dann ned sein wenn du Xely das heilmittel spenden würdest *rofl*



ICH *WAR* VERLOBT BIS VOR ZWEI MONATEN -.-


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> ja ich kann denn robben als snack gereicht werden * ängstlich umguck*



loool^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> ja ich kann denn robben als snack gereicht werden * ängstlich umguck*


stelle hier mit Antrag: Robbenfütterung auf heute zu verlegen!


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> ka vo ui koiner allemannisch?
> 
> OK, schriebe wieder deutsch, sorry


Naja, het was mit Schwiizerdütsch, findsch nöd au, Natsu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

naja des isch aba e komischés allemannisch was du do schriebsch... 
des hab i au scho anderscht gseh


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ICH *WAR* VERLOBT BIS VOR ZWEI MONATEN -.-



ICH HOFFE ES IST GUT AUSGEGANGEN


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> loool^^


Schon wieder so ein Kurzpost? Jetzt machst du mir langsam Angst!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (10. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> stelle hier mit Antrag: Robbenfütterung auf heute zu verlegen!



nixx da an mir is noch nixx dran, die sind dann traurig weil ich wirklich nur ein "happen" bin^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> ICH HOFFE ES IST GUT AUSGEGANGEN


Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, so wie er hier seinen Frust ausspammt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> ICH HOFFE ES IST GUT AUSGEGANGEN




nein -.- ist es net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> nixx da an mir is noch nixx dran, die sind dann traurig weil ich wirklich nur ein "happen" bin^^


*pfannekuchen reich* iss mein junge iss


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

soooooooo

bin wieder da und spambereit


leute was mit ech los, ihr habt ja nicht wirklich viel seiten zusammen gebracht, haut mal in die tasten ^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> *pfannekuchen reich* iss mein junge iss


Genau, erst mästen, dann ist es auch ein bisschen mehr als nur ein Happen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

ach so rum war das Natsu also doch überdrück auf der Leitung


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Wird auch zeit slave
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wird lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckhexaule (10. September 2008)

isch halt de Raveschburger Dialekt!
ma ka au niederallemannisch sa.
isch halt ziemle wit em oschde.
hot scho a weng en bairische eischloag.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jaja wer hat dich den aufgehalten??
> 
> der pc oder ne frau?^^


Es war die Lärche nicht die Nachtigall......öhm.......erst der PC (wollte Ingi nocj unbedingt skillen^^) und danach die Frau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Um halb 2 die Augen zu, um halb 6 die Augen wieder (halb)auf ^^ Aber ich wurde heute morgen seeehr lieb geweckt und mir wurde Frühstück gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

ehm mokte ist der köder der fegt die robben dan weg mti seiner kanone


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> soooooooo
> 
> bin wieder da und spambereit
> 
> ...


WEBE

Naja, wir wollten wir auch noch ein bisschen was lassen, weil du ja dein Maul so weit aufgerissen und behauptet hast, du schaffst das ganz alleine...


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Hi Slave 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Es war die Lärche nicht die Nachtigall......öhm.......erst der PC (wollte Ingi nocj unbedingt skillen^^) und danach die Frau.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




dan war der s.. gut^^


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, so wie er hier seinen Frust ausspammt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Immer positiv denken sagt mein Nervenartzt!



Natsumee schrieb:


> nein -.- ist es net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ehm mokte ist der köder der fegt die robben dan weg mti seiner kanone






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Taktik  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Es war die Lärche nicht die Nachtigall......öhm.......erst der PC (wollte Ingi nocj unbedingt skillen^^) und danach die Frau.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du glücklicher-.- hmmpf ich musste meine pfannkuchen selber machen-.-


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> isch halt de Raveschburger Dialekt!
> ma ka au niederallemannisch sa.
> isch halt ziemle wit em oschde.
> hot scho a weng en bairische eischloag.




also das kann man besser lessen als das von vorhin^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> isch halt de Raveschburger Dialekt!
> ma ka au niederallemannisch sa.
> isch halt ziemle wit em oschde.
> hot scho a weng en bairische eischloag.


Uiuiui, das kann nicht mal Google korrigieren äh übersetzen *grins*


----------



## crizzle (10. September 2008)

OMFG ZOMFG ROFLMAOCOPTER OLOLOL will spielääääään 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> du glücklicher-.- hmmpf ich musste meine pfannkuchen selber machen-.-




lol machst mir nächste woche auch was?^^


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> WEBE
> 
> Naja, wir wollten wir auch noch ein bisschen was lassen, weil du ja dein Maul so weit aufgerissen und behauptet hast, du schaffst das ganz alleine...




na wie denn wenn ich ausendiest bin?
aber danke fürs warten ich werde mich beühen ^^


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> Immer positiv denken sagt mein Nervenartzt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




naja heutige jungen menschen halt ...

menshcen die sich an einer person ranmachen welche eine beziehung haben sollte man töten


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

achja, danke ^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lol machst mir nächste woche auch was?^^


hmmpf ne dann muss ich für den ganzen thread was machen... nenene damit wollen wa net anfangen


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

JENNYY wo bist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Hi Slave
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




WB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Hi Slave
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wb


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

10 seiten haut rein!


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> hmmpf ne dann muss ich für den ganzen thread was machen... nenene damit wollen wa net anfangen




ey ich bin gott du hast zu gehorchen *hust* ich meinte ich bin doch er gott mir bingst sicher was


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> OMFG ZOMFG ROFLMAOCOPTER OLOLOL will spielääääään
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich auch, bin aber auf der arbeit -.-


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

lf Jenny für spamm^^


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

ich gehorche mein meister xD


----------



## Eckhexaule (10. September 2008)

Natsu, tut mir leid für Dich!

Auch für Dich kommt der passende Deckel!


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja heutige jungen menschen halt ...
> 
> menshcen die sich an einer person ranmachen welche eine beziehung haben sollte man töten



Stand auch ich den 10 Geboten!

Heutzutage ist töten allerdings der falsche begriff da es doch etwas hart wäre. 
Ich bin mehr für ganken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> 10 seiten haut rein!




na sind wir doch eh dabei ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

ach nee du bist nur ein gott, meister is etwas zu hoch gestellt


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ey ich bin gott du hast zu gehorchen *hust* ich meinte ich bin doch er gott mir bingst sicher was


ich lauf doch net extra dafür in die schweiz^^bis ich ankomm sind die kalt


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> Stand auch ich den 10 Geboten!
> 
> Heutzutage ist töten allerdings der falsche begriff da es doch etwas hart wäre.
> Ich bin mehr für ganken!
> ...



foltern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




beiträge heute

Natsumee    126  
Jenny84    61 

schaut euch mal die jenny an nene so geth das net^^


----------



## arkono (10. September 2008)

moin leutz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ey ich bin gott du hast zu gehorchen *hust* ich meinte ich bin doch er gott mir bingst sicher was


ich lauf doch net extra dafür in die schweiz^^bis ich ankomm sind die kalt


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> ich lauf doch net extra dafür in die schweiz^^bis ich ankomm sind die kalt



egal schmeisen wir wieder rein zum warm machen^^

oder du machst den "flüssigen teig" und wir machen den rest bei mir^^


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

*einroll*


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *einroll*



^^

na was rollst du so rum?^^


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

*BUH* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Hummel Hummel, meine Lieben!!!


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> na was rollst du so rum?^^


=^-^=
rwarrr..


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

arkono schrieb:


> moin leutz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*smile and wave* morgen


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> foltern?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich sehr hier keine Jenny84  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Foltern - schöner begriff


----------



## Eckhexaule (10. September 2008)

Warum immer nur Jenny?

Stehst auf Jenny?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder bist schockiert das sie soviel schreibt oder hast angst das sie dich einholt?


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> *BUH*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alta wennde mich noch ma so erschreckst bist du der robbenköder^^


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> *BUH*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*erschreck*
*von stull fall*


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Warum immer nur Jenny?
> 
> Stehst auf Jenny?
> 
> ...



Jenny hat B1ubb überholungsfieber


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

Um welches thema gehts grad ? oO


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Warum immer nur Jenny?
> 
> Stehst auf Jenny?
> 
> ...



sie ist ne frau das reicht^^

und sowieso hat sie nen freund 

und si e84 ich 88


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> alta wennde mich noch ma so erschreckst bist du der robbenköder^^



Frei nach dem sogen. Pinguineffekt bin ich doch eh immer der erste der ins Wasser springt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerb_Mann (10. September 2008)

Frage Leute weis jemand was ob Heute Patchday ist???

mfg


----------



## Eckhexaule (10. September 2008)

heute gehts fast nur um Jenny84


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Bald haben wir unsre 1000 Seiten reinen Spam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

keiner weiß es, und es wird auch nie einer so genau wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Um welches thema gehts grad ? oO


sex drugs and rock'n'roll wie immer


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> Jenny hat B1ubb überholungsfieber



lol ich schreibe heute mehr beiträge als ud gesammt hast^^


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> heute gehts fast nur um Jenny84



ach was


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

ok die wissen es doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



müsst ihr denn immer alles gleich verraten?


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sie ist ne frau das reicht^^
> 
> und sowieso hat sie nen freund
> 
> und si e84 ich 88



Auf alten Pferden lernt man das reiten...^^


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sie ist ne frau das reicht^^
> 
> und sowieso hat sie nen freund
> 
> und si e84 ich 88



jetzt mal ehrlich 4 Jahre unterschied sind jetzt wirklich nicht viel zumal du 88 bist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sie ist ne frau das reicht^^
> 
> und sowieso hat sie nen freund
> 
> und si e84 ich 88




haha ich seh grad du bist 6 tage älter als ich :-D


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Frei nach dem sogen. Pinguineffekt bin ich doch eh immer der erste der ins Wasser springt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mumble!! Hallo!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Warum immer nur Jenny?
> 
> Stehst auf Jenny?
> 
> ...


er mag mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Morphes schrieb:


> Jenny hat B1ubb überholungsfieber


nein ich hab nur keine lust zu arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

Cerb_Mann schrieb:


> Frage Leute weis jemand was ob Heute Patchday ist???
> 
> mfg


nein!!!! das hier is en spam thread hier wird nix sinnvolles gepostet. Auf ihn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Frei nach dem sogen. Pinguineffekt bin ich doch eh immer der erste der ins Wasser springt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wb mumbel schön dich wieder back zu haben^^

na wie gehts dir den?


----------



## Eckhexaule (10. September 2008)

natsu weisst ja:
auf alten gäulen lernt man das reiten!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Auf alten Pferden lernt man das reiten...^^



/sign


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Mumble!! Hallo!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hallo mein Hase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> jetzt mal ehrlich 4 Jahre unterschied sind jetzt wirklich nicht viel zumal du 88 bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




also jahrgang^^

mumbel NEEEEEEEEE^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

arkono schrieb:


> moin leutz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hiho


Xelyna schrieb:


> *einroll*


*auch reinroll* WeBe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Xelyna schrieb:


> =^-^=
> rwarrr..


Soll das eine Mitzekatze darstellen =)


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> natsu weisst ja:
> auf alten gäulen lernt man das reiten!
> 
> 
> ...



alten gäulen??

o.O

jenny ist net so alt....


Skorpione ftw^^


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nein ich hab nur keine lust zu arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gut da sind wir anscheinend nicht die einzigen hier ^^


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

hoch da sind anscheinend mehr 88'er unterwegs

willkommen im club (ja ich bin auch einer)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (10. September 2008)

moin,

gibt´s noch kaffee und brötkes? frühstück vergessen im eifer der arbeit 

macht die 1000 noch voll ihr "frühspammer" 

bis demnäx

ps: auch dieses ein weiterer, total sinnfreier post von mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> natsu weisst ja:
> auf alten gäulen lernt man das reiten!
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bevorzuge ja Stuten, aber jedem das seine.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> gut da sind wir anscheinend nicht die einzigen hier ^^




na auch keinen bock mehr^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. September 2008)

lalelu guten morgen

bad haben wir die 1k


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also jahrgang^^
> 
> mumbel NEEEEEEEEE^^



jaja weiß ich doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garmon-Arygos (10. September 2008)

Heh^^ WotLK kostet nur noch 35€ 

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000FII8HE...;pf_rd_i=301128


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

findet sich hier en nettes mädel jahrgang 91?


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> gibt´s noch kaffee und brötkes? frühstück vergessen im eifer der arbeit
> 
> ...




*dir nen kaffee und nen kucken vorsetz*

bitteschön ^^


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> lalelu guten morgen
> 
> bad haben wir die 1k



morgeeeen


----------



## Eckhexaule (10. September 2008)

ist ja auch nur auf den unterschied zwischen dir und jenny gedacht.

jenny könnte meine tochter sein und im bezug auf mich ist se en junges huhn.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> alten gäulen??
> 
> o.O
> 
> ...


ne bin erst 24 jahre jung. 
ich bin ein stier (sternzeichen mein ich) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Morphes schrieb:


> gut da sind wir anscheinend nicht die einzigen hier ^^


nein fast alle hier haben keine lust zu arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tante V (10. September 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> gibt´s noch kaffee und brötkes? frühstück vergessen im eifer der arbeit
> 
> ...



apropos Frühstück das mach ich jetzt , wie jeden mittwoch in der Frima hehehe


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Garmon-Arygos schrieb:


> Heh^^ WotLK kostet nur noch 35€
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000FII8HE...;pf_rd_i=301128




100 punkte, hab auch grad das mail bekommen ^^


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

jop

mag nur jüngere frauen sind läger jung *hust*


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

7 seiten noch juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

huhu mumble... 

ey fu.. bei eurem tempo muss ich aufpassen das ich mir die nr 1000 sichere


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

so natsu jetzt hast dich aber als pedo geoutet pfui du drecks..


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> findet sich hier en nettes mädel jahrgang 91?



meien schwester ist jahrgang 90 *hust*


----------



## Talin78 (10. September 2008)

Man kann auch sagen: "Auf alten Schiffen segelt es sich am besten."


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> findet sich hier en nettes mädel jahrgang 91?



hihi, schau lieber ingame^^



Natsumee schrieb:


> jop
> 
> mag nur jüngere frauen sind läger jung *hust*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> ist ja auch nur auf den unterschied zwischen dir und jenny gedacht.
> 
> jenny könnte meine tochter sein und im bezug auf mich ist se en junges huhn.


ja ne ist klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da wärst du aber ziehmlich jung papa geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit 9 oder so


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> huhu mumble...
> 
> ey fu.. bei eurem tempo muss ich aufpassen das ich mir die nr 1000 sichere


scheint en ashivment (wtf wie wirds geschrieben??!?!?) dafür zu geben


----------



## Eckhexaule (10. September 2008)

das alter ist immer relativ.

auch leute mit 40 können noch geistige kindergartenkinder sein.

aber optisch ist das dann schon heftig wenn jemand 30 ist und wie 50 aussieht.

und ich mein nicht mich!


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Talin78 schrieb:


> Man kann auch sagen: "Auf alten Schiffen segelt es sich am besten."





ach jüngere frauen ftw


----------



## Tante V (10. September 2008)

ach ja 
Natsumee
ich bin ein Mädl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> lalelu guten morgen
> 
> bad haben wir die 1k




Jaaaaa, endlich episches Spamen!!! *freu*




Ruven schrieb:


> huhu mumble...
> 
> ey fu.. bei eurem tempo muss ich aufpassen das ich mir die nr 1000 sichere




Huhu Ruven... Hast da nen denkfehler^^

500... meins
10.000 Beitrag auch meins...

Und nun will ich gefälligst auch Seite 1000
Und Beitrag 20.000...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garmon-Arygos (10. September 2008)

100 punkte, hab auch grad das mail bekommen ^^
[/quote]


schnief** dachte es interessiert einen


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> meien schwester ist jahrgang 90 *hust*


och die nehm ich auch magste mich mal vorstellen XD


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

so bin wieder anwesend ^^ werde au wieder posten will ja der erste auf seite 2000 sein


----------



## Moktheshock (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> meien schwester ist jahrgang 90 *hust*



meine 92 :-D


----------



## Eckhexaule (10. September 2008)

früh übt sich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> das alter ist immer relativ.
> 
> auch leute mit 40 können noch geistige kindergartenkinder sein.
> 
> ...



naja dan würd ich mal net rauchen

rauchen macht shcneller alt^^


----------



## Baloron (10. September 2008)

sooo....moment.....such noch....ach da......mein beitrag zu den 1000
mom....so: * BEITRAG*

ich wünsch euch allen noch nen schönen tag und so...
ok....weitermachen


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> gibt´s noch kaffee und brötkes? frühstück vergessen im eifer der arbeit
> 
> ...


Tach,

Kaffe und Brötchen hatte ich leider noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sicher machen wir die 1000 voll

cu
naja, dies ist ein Thread für sinnfreie Posts, da wird auch erwartet, dass du dich eingliederst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Garmon-Arygos schrieb:


> Heh^^ WotLK kostet nur noch 35€
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000FII8HE...;pf_rd_i=301128


pff, kaufs dir in Russland, da kostet's bestimmt nur 10 Euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> meine 92 :-D



92 mhm

16 mhm

4 jahre mhm

egal

give foto^^


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> ach ja
> Natsumee
> ich bin ein Mädl
> 
> ...



Da du allerdings schon tante bist musst du auch schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> meine 92 :-D


einen pfannkuchen hab ich noch tauschte gegen bild?


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> er mag mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich mag dich auch, du bist sympathisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> Da du allerdings schon tante bist musst du auch schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




muss man nicht^^

wen mal geschwister hat di e10 jahre älter sind und ein kind haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garmon-Arygos (10. September 2008)

und 10 tage warten bis es geliefert wird...:-(


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> meine 92 :-D





Eckhexaule schrieb:


> früh übt sich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schweine! Alle Schweine! Alle Beide!
...
!!!
*sich übergibt*



Baloron schrieb:


> sooo....moment.....such noch....ach da......mein beitrag zu den 1000
> mom....so: * BEITRAG*
> 
> ich wünsch euch allen noch nen schönen tag und so...
> ok....weitermachen


Aye Sir!


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

Automatischer Countdown: 6 seiten


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> ach ja
> Natsumee
> ich bin ein Mädl
> 
> ...



interessant^^


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> 92 mhm
> 
> 16 mhm
> 
> ...



hehe.... Alter Schwerenöter... Wie man dich halt kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baloron (10. September 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> Da du allerdings schon tante bist musst du auch schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mein bekannter ist 14 und onkel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tante V (10. September 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> Da du allerdings schon tante bist musst du auch schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




eine Dame fragt man sowas nicht tztztzt 
aber Tante beschreibt eher meinen Charakter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckhexaule (10. September 2008)

leute, bald ist es soweit °ich bin total gespannt ob ich auf die 1000er komme.
bitte bitte


----------



## Finke (10. September 2008)

Lululu. Ich mag Äpfel mehr als du!


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> ich mag dich auch, du bist sympathisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Abgesehen davon, dass du ein Schleimer bist, muss ich dir doch ausnahmsweise mal recht geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (10. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> einen pfannkuchen hab ich noch tauschte gegen bild?



^^ sorry hat nen freund und ich glaub sie onehitet mich wenn ich pics raus geb^^


----------



## Gnaggrogak (10. September 2008)

N Bild von meiner Schwester kann ich leider nicht anbieten (hab keine), aber vielleicht will jemand Bilder von meinem kleinen Bruder (86er Jahrgang) ? ^^

1000 Seiten gehen heute noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> eine Dame fragt man sowas nicht tztztzt
> aber Tante beschreibt eher meinen Charakter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie jung seit ihr den?


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> ich mag dich auch, du bist sympathisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dankeschön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Natsumee schrieb:


> interessant^^


vertreib sie nicht wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

Gnaggrogak schrieb:


> N Bild von meiner Schwester kann ich leider nicht anbieten (hab keine), aber vielleicht will jemand Bilder von meinem kleinen Bruder (86er Jahrgang) ? ^^



Ähmmmmm.... kurz überlegen.... ähmmmmm.... NEIN!


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> ^^ sorry hat nen freund und ich glaub sie onehitet mich wenn ich pics raus geb^^



ou mann xx


----------



## David (10. September 2008)

Hammer ... WoW-frei ist das Ganze hier ganz schön lächerlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> dankeschön
> ...




sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> ^^ sorry hat nen freund und ich glaub sie onehitet mich wenn ich pics raus geb^^


mmmmhmm ach komm son bild von ihr unter der dusche tut keinem weh


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

Automatischer Countdown: Noch 5 seiten


----------



## Tante V (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wie jung seit ihr den?




ach man misst Zahlen doch ohne hin viel zu viel bedeutung zu oder?


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Gnaggrogak schrieb:


> N Bild von meiner Schwester kann ich leider nicht anbieten (hab keine), aber vielleicht will jemand Bilder von meinem kleinen Bruder (86er Jahrgang) ? ^^
> 
> 1000 Seiten gehen heute noch
> 
> ...



ruven hat vllt interesse.... *hust*


----------



## Eckhexaule (10. September 2008)

also ich werd heute 33!


----------



## m1gu3l (10. September 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> Da du allerdings schon tante bist musst du auch schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das musst du mir erklären oO weil irgendwie kann man tante bzw. auch onkel sein, wenn man grade mal 1/2/3/4/5/etc ist oO


Aber wie dem auch sei wünsche ich allen einen schönen GUTEN MORGEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*den Tisch feierlich, wie es dem Erntedankfest gebührt, deck und kaffee und brötchen hinstell* 

--> BEDIENT EUCH ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (10. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> mmmmhmm ach komm son bild von ihr unter der dusche tut keinem weh



euch net mir schon wenn sie es rausfindet^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> ^^ sorry hat nen freund und ich glaub sie onehitet mich wenn ich pics raus geb^^



Dann raiden wir den, bis er aufgibt und freiwillig das Pic rausrückt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

wird hier das WIE alt ist meien schwerster thread ?^^


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> ach man misst Zahlen doch ohne hin viel zu viel bedeutung zu oder?




also zahlen sind schon wichtig ich meine ob jemand 60 ist oder 20 macht bei mri nen gewaltigen unterschied^^


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Hammer ... WoW-frei ist das Ganze hier ganz schön lächerlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was denkst du warum wir hier texten?
wir vertreiben uns die arbeitszeit und wollen SPASS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talin78 (10. September 2008)

Meine Schwester ist seit heute 26. Hat jemand need?


----------



## Garmon-Arygos (10. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Hammer ... WoW-frei ist das Ganze hier ganz schön lächerlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




au mann..ich geb dir nen Kaffee...guck einfach zu^^


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> also ich werd heute 33!




GZ zum lvl !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> euch net mir schon wenn sie es rausfindet^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sag einfach du wurdest gehackt^^


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> muss man nicht^^
> 
> wen mal geschwister hat di e10 jahre älter sind und ein kind haben
> 
> ...



da ist was dran ;-)


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Talin78 schrieb:


> Meine Schwester ist seit heute 26. Hat jemand need?



x2


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Dann raiden wir den, bis er aufgibt und freiwillig das Pic rausrückt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oki dabei wann is invite?


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Talin78 schrieb:


> Meine Schwester ist seit heute 26. Hat jemand need?



zu alt sry^^


----------



## Baloron (10. September 2008)

NAchts ist es kälter als draussen!!!!
Wasser schwimmt gut!!!
und mein Lehrling muss morgen nen blauen Zünfunken und n päckchen "Haumiblau" vom lager holen

nu wisst ihr bescheid


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

Talin78 schrieb:


> Meine Schwester ist seit heute 26. Hat jemand need?



Ja, wenn sie episch ist...


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Hammer ... WoW-frei ist das Ganze hier ganz schön lächerlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und mit WoW ist das Ganze nicht lächerlich? Junge, das ist Reallife! Der harte Alltag!

Pfff... Der wievielte sinnfreie Post "von komischen Leuten hier im Thread, die uns den Spass verderben wollen" ist das schon heute?


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

Automatischer Countdown: Noch 4 seiten


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> also ich werd heute 33!


Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> oki dabei wann is invite?




und was kann der so?
welches equip sollte man haben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talin78 (10. September 2008)

Ich ab Freitag 30. omg.

Will keine 3 vorn zu stehen haben.


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

Talin78 schrieb:


> Meine Schwester ist seit heute 26. Hat jemand need?


hmmmpf auf alten schiffen lernt man segeln... was sind schon 9 jahre her damit! /rnd 100


----------



## Tante V (10. September 2008)

sooo ich geh jetzt mal frühstücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich bring euch was mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> also ich werd heute 33!



ein ganz großen GZ auch von mir


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Und mit WoW ist das Ganze nicht lächerlich? Junge, das ist Reallife! Der harte Alltag!
> 
> Pfff... Der wievielte sinnfreie Post "von komischen Leuten hier im Thread, die uns den Spass verderben wollen" ist das schon heute?




Ich glaub wieder eine dunkle anspielung aufs arschloch(ich) -.-


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

> also ich werd heute 33




GZ zum geb!

und vergess nicht beim lehrer vorbeischaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> sooo ich geh jetzt mal frühstücken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja bitte *Hunger hat*


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Talin78 schrieb:


> Ich ab Freitag 30. omg.
> 
> Will keine 3 vorn zu stehen haben.


Und ich keine 2..


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Talin78 schrieb:


> Ich ab Freitag 30. omg.
> 
> Will keine 3 vorn zu stehen haben.



ich hab in 2 monate ne 2 vor mir


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Und ich keine 2..



ja bsit dna voll alt *hust*


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> zu alt sry^^



26 ist doch ok hrhr Wie war das auf alten Gäulen lernt mans reiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hust*


----------



## Talin78 (10. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> hmmmpf auf alten schiffen lernt man segeln... was sind schon 9 jahre her damit! /rnd 100




Hat aber schon nen Kind.


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

ich im dezember ne 9 hinten -.-


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> sooo ich geh jetzt mal frühstücken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Guten Hunger!


----------



## Garmon-Arygos (10. September 2008)

Talin78 schrieb:


> Hat aber schon nen Kind.



dann weiss sie ja, wies geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Baloron schrieb:


> NAchts ist es kälter als draussen!!!!
> Wasser schwimmt gut!!!
> und mein Lehrling muss morgen nen blauen Zünfunken und n päckchen "Haumiblau" vom lager holen
> 
> nu wisst ihr bescheid


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das haben wir mit unserem azubi in der anderen firma auch immer gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bei uns war es aber ein eimer batteriesäure


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Talin78 schrieb:


> Hat aber schon nen Kind.



auweia, dafür geb ich dann kein need für 2. euip aus (x2) ^^


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Talin78 schrieb:


> Hat aber schon nen Kind.




na und??^^


----------



## Moktheshock (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich hab in 2 monate ne 2 vor mir



ich auch, oh man wir gehen dann auf die 30 zu^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Und ich keine 2..


oh man werd näscht jahr 18 wie alt ich schon bin *schüttel*


----------



## Baloron (10. September 2008)

[attachment=4727:wayne.jpg][attachment=4727:wayne.jpg]ja wayne hat mich heut besucht...hatte aber kein hunger


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Vafanculo schrieb:


> Ich glaub wieder eine dunkle anspielung aufs arschloch(ich) -.-


Nein, wie kommst du denn darauf, dass ich das Arschloch meinen könnte? Wer ist denn überhaupt das Arschloch?

Ah, du bist das! Sorry Arschloch!

*sich vor Lachen auf dem Boden wälzt* Dein Name gefällt mir echt, Arschloch! Und danke für die Übersetzung, Natsu ;-)


----------



## Eckhexaule (10. September 2008)

@TALIN: dann hat se erfahrung!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leute danke für die Glückwünsche!!!!!!

Aber man kann doch erst mit 34 wieder zum Lehrer, oder ist das jetzt auch gepatched?


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> ich auch, oh man wir gehen dann auf die 30 zu^^




bin auch schon 20 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



steh schon mit nen halben fuß im grab ^^

dann du auch


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Und ich keine 2..





Natsumee schrieb:


> ich hab in 2 monate ne 2 vor mir



Ihr jungen Hühner nun wieder... Und Natsu halt...



Sleepysimon schrieb:


> 26 ist doch ok hrhr Wie war das auf alten Gäulen lernt mans reiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ey, 26 ist ein wundervolles Alter!!! ICH BIN 26!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Und ich keine 2..


die 2 vorne ist nicht schlimm sieht man an mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

Baloron schrieb:


> [attachment=4727:wayne.jpg][attachment=4727:wayne.jpg]ja wayne hat mich heut besucht...hatte aber kein hunger




spaßverderber wie du ham hier nix zu sagen


----------



## Yinnai (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> 26 ist doch ok hrhr Wie war das auf alten Gäulen lernt mans reiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ohje wenn seine schwester post dieser art lesen würde, würde sie sich bestimmt mies fühlen..

mit 26 ist man doch noch nicht so alt.


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

Talin78 schrieb:


> Hat aber schon nen Kind.


na toll... kannste net vorhersagen das deine schwester auch en mali hat-.-


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> @TALIN: dann hat se erfahrung!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




du musst noch die kassen quest machen, nicht vergessen ^^


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> @TALIN: dann hat se erfahrung!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nein ist leider was dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , nur alle geraden (bis 60)


----------



## Moktheshock (10. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> bin auch schon 20
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



egal ich hab 6 tage zeit natsu auszufragen wie es is halb tot zu sein :-D


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> ohje wenn seine schwester post dieser art lesen würde, würde sie sich bestimmt mies fühlen..
> 
> mit 26 ist man doch noch nicht so alt.



Im vergleich zu mir schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baloron (10. September 2008)

Vafanculo schrieb:


> spaßverderber wie du ham hier nix zu sagen



sry ass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sollt eig an den ohne wow poster gehen^^ hab im eifer vergessen des dazu zu schreibe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
keine sorge ich liebe diesen fred hier


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

Automatischer Countdown vorletzte seite spammt was das zeug hält


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Automatischer Cooldown:

Noch 2 Seiten...


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

bin ich mit zarten 17 der jüngste im thread?


----------



## Eckhexaule (10. September 2008)

ich mach jetzt terror post um auf 1000 zu kommen
jetzt schon mal sorry!


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

zomfg jetzt gehts aber ab hier


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> egal ich hab 6 tage zeit natsu auszufragen wie es is halb tot zu sein :-D




halb ned, sondern viertelt, dann weißt auch wie man sich fühlt mit 20 ^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Vafanculo schrieb:


> Automatischer Countdown vorletzte seite spammt was das zeug hält


Verflixt der Auto-Countdown war wieder mal schneller...


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> zomfg jetzt gehts aber ab hier



so gehört sich das auch


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> zomfg jetzt gehts aber ab hier



Word :/


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Ihr jungen Hühner nun wieder... Und Natsu halt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was mit mir?^^


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

also alles unter 18 iss immer zu jung!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Verflixt der Auto-Countdown war wieder mal schneller...



2 noch ^^


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

Baloron schrieb:


> sry ass
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




dann is natürlich alles vergeben und vergessen 

ps. mein name bedeutet arschloch also auch meine charakterzüge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> also alles unter 18 iss immer zu jung!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jap !

HAHA ich hab die Schnapszahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckhexaule (10. September 2008)

ich will auf die 1000!

wer noch so alles?


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Let's Spam!!!

ich komm gar nicht mehr nach mit aktualisieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> zomfg jetzt gehts aber ab hier



Ja, die ganzen Gierlappen wollen die ehrenvollen Beitragszahlen und Seitenzahlen... Frechheit, würde ich mir nie erlauben!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hippelbein (10. September 2008)

Auch ein gz von mir .
nexten Monat hab ich ne 9 hinter mir.Kinder hab ich ja auch schon drei und alle wow geschädigt^^


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

go go go go


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> also alles unter 18 iss immer zu jung!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign (na mit ausnahmen XD)


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Noch 1 Seite... *kribbelgefühl im Bauch hat*


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> also alles unter 18 iss immer zu jung!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jup, aber dumm f... 

naja ich will ned weiter schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

Und sonst so?!?


----------



## Garmon-Arygos (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> also alles unter 18 iss immer zu jung!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt, können einen nach der party nicht nach hause fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckhexaule (10. September 2008)

ich will!


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

Und mein Beileid zum 33 Wurftag zum Glück wars bei mir erst der 25igste... so alt will ich nie werden!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (10. September 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Ja, die ganzen Gierlappen wollen die ehrenvollen Beitragszahlen und Seitenzahlen... Frechheit, würde ich mir nie erlauben!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der erste auf seite 1000 wird geschlachtet oder zur legende^^


----------



## Baloron (10. September 2008)

og
og
og
og
og

og



go
go
go




usw


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

omg


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

Ist es gleich so weit?!?^^


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Wie lang sind die Server heut eigtl down?


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

aaaaa


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

blubb


----------



## arkono (10. September 2008)

hehe


----------



## Finke (10. September 2008)

ich will Open PvP


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

blubb


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

gz dem sieger!


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

Und zack..


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

So alles gute zur 1000ten seite in diesem fred


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Die 1000 kommt... sie kommt... immer näher... und noch näher... gleich ist sie da... ist sie schon da? Nein noch nicht... aber gleich....


GNAAAH!


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

aber intelligent fi..t dreckig !!!


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

ICH WAR DABEI -Seite 1000-

"Seid ihr neu hier? Ist heute Mittwoch? Sind die Server Down?" am 10.09.08

Gezeichnet Morphes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (10. September 2008)

wohooooooo


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

sinds schon 1000 mit diesen beitrag ?


----------



## Eckhexaule (10. September 2008)

hoffentlich schaff ich es!

33 ist doch toll! besser wie 34


----------



## Baloron (10. September 2008)

jaaaaaaa
geschaaaaaaafft
ich möchte meinen toaster grüßen, meine kaffeemaschine...und meine leere kippenschachtel die ich nun endlich gegen was junges tauschen kann


----------



## Yinnai (10. September 2008)

unter 18 jährige können nicht ma auf die meisten partys mit

Edit: Seite 1000, ich bin drauf (also auf der Seite) xD


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

omg löscht ten typen da oben -.-


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

gz wenigstens hab ich die Schnapszahl xD


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

jap gz zu 1000 ^^


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

ey watt soll das *grrrrrrrrrrr*


----------



## Vafanculo (10. September 2008)

man arkano grrrrrrrrrrr

so wer is dabei im laufe des tages weitere 1000 seiten zu machen, der fred is ja für mittwoche also ham wir bis 24 uhr zeit


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> der erste auf seite 1000 wird geschlachtet oder zur legende^^




lass ihn schlachten^^


----------



## Garmon-Arygos (10. September 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> ICH WAR DABEI -Seite 1000-
> 
> "Seid ihr neu hier? Ist heute Mittwoch? Sind die Server Down?" am 10.09.08



/sign


----------



## arkono (10. September 2008)

hehe hab die 1000 angefangen^^grins


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> omg löscht ten typen da oben -.-




definiere da oben ^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

afk rechner weiter installieren


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Juhui, auf Seite 1000 angelangt!

Alles gute unserem Sieger! Schade dass der Pingu-Gott nicht dabei im Rennen war...

Auf die nächsten 1000 Seiten, ihr seit alle super! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

Ahhhhhh zu spät... Ich kann es nicht glauben... HAt wieder so ein "Noob" need auf Seite 1000 gehabt und ich renn jetzt hier schon Jahre rum...^^

Nie bekommt man was ab...

Scheiß Spiel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

boa und mit 20k wird au nix


----------



## Eberhart (10. September 2008)

gz
*keks überreich*


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

414 und 1000 mittwoch thread ICH WAR DABEI!


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> afk rechner weiter installieren



hf


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lass ihn schlachten^^




GZ zum 20000. Beitrag!!!


----------



## Moktheshock (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lass ihn schlachten^^



wart ich such mein butter messer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laeknishendr (10. September 2008)

noch in 1000 drin? *g*


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lass ihn schlachten^^


 schlachten schlachten


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lass ihn schlachten^^


Natsumeee!!!
GZ zum Beitrag 20000!!!! Da haste ja dein Jubiläum doch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> aber intelligent fi..t dreckig !!!


ich wollt gerade sagen... ich bin nicht dumm und meinem freund gefällt was ich mache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckhexaule (10. September 2008)

auch noch so ein unbekannter der die 1000er auf gemacht hat.

wie ungerecht!

ich hätte mir das so gegönnt!

gz


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> 414 und 1000 mittwoch thread ICH WAR DABEI!




hehe, wer auf der 1000 seite steht hat was für sich, wer 2x obensteht noch mehr xD


----------



## StepBack (10. September 2008)

Seite 1000 und ich habs verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(((


----------



## arkono (10. September 2008)

ihr seid ja alle sooo lieb^^,


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

so bin dann afk vom chat *heul*


----------



## Finke (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lass ihn schlachten^^




Gz zur 20.000


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja dan würd ich mal net rauchen
> rauchen macht shcneller alt^^



Rauchen <3


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

wieso gz zu 20k?


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich wollt gerade sagen... ich bin nicht dumm und meinem freund gefällt was ich mache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er betrachtet das ganze ja nicht objektiv... Er ist halt dein Freund...

Komm doch kurz her, ich geb dir dann auch objektives Feedback 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hippelbein (10. September 2008)

Ich habs vorrausgesagt das es zur 1000 seite kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich wollt gerade sagen... ich bin nicht dumm und meinem freund gefällt was ich mache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wäre auch blöd wenn es deinen freund nicht gefallen würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Shit, voll verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. September 2008)

So ich mach noch irgendwas sinnfreies ausserhalb vom Thread... z.B. mal schlafen... Das Rumgespamme hat mir nicht gut getan, mein Kopf ist voller Wirrwar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*in die Runde winkt und aus dem Thread stolpert*


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> so bin dann afk vom chat *heul*



bb

man liest sich später im "chat-thread"


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wieso gz zu 20k?



Oben rechts bei jedem Beitrag steht die Beitragsnummer dieses Threads... Du hast den 20000. geschrieben....


----------



## Melad (10. September 2008)

gz habt ihr es endlich geschaft^^


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wieso gz zu 20k?



na du hast den 20000 Beitrag


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

oke habs gesehen ha ich hab den 20k beitrag geschrieben muahahaha ist viel cooler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

gz zum 20k beitrag, und es werden mehr

leute wir haben noch einiges vor uns bis seite 20 k, also haut rein ^^


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> oke habs gesehen ha ich hab den 20k beitrag geschrieben muahahaha ist viel cooler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir sind halt die besten Natsu!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finke (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wieso gz zu 20k?




Schau mal nach rechts oben                                                                                                                    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

ey heist jetzt net das wir aufhören^^


aber jetzt :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> oke habs gesehen ha ich hab den 20k beitrag geschrieben muahahaha ist viel cooler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



maaaaaaaaan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerb_Mann (10. September 2008)

Cerb_Mann schrieb:


> Frage Leute weis jemand was ob Heute Patchday ist???
> 
> mfg




Wer beantwortet meine Frage????


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

beiträge heute:
Natsumee   	150  	2.20%
Jenny84 		69 	1.01%
blacktor 		55 	0.81%


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

*langweil*
*Kaffee holn geh*


----------



## arkono (10. September 2008)

hupps muss mir ja noch die server down show angucken bis nachher leutz^^


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

was habt ihr eigendlich mit coco gemacht -.-


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aber jetzt :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhhhh... Loveparade?!?


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> beiträge heute:
> Natsumee   	150  	2.20%
> Jenny84 		69 	1.01%
> blacktor 		55 	0.81%




bo ajenny blacktor was spammt ihr so rum schämt euch


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

hm kaffee is ne gute idee ^^


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *langweil*
> *Kaffee holn geh*



dan erzähl was^^


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

und die tante ist abgetaucht....


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> bo ajenny blacktor was spammt ihr so rum schämt euch




du bist aber 2. und VOR mir, schäm dich selber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckhexaule (10. September 2008)

gz natsu

wenigstens einmal was gscheites!


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Er betrachtet das ganze ja nicht objektiv... Er ist halt dein Freund...
> 
> Komm doch kurz her, ich geb dir dann auch objektives Feedback
> 
> ...


ne lass mal. er liegt wohl gerade im bett und pennt (scheiss nachtschicht)



blacktor schrieb:


> wäre auch blöd wenn es deinen freund nicht gefallen würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wohl war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Ahhhhhh... Loveparade?!?




war ich noch nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




eh zu weit weg^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

Signatur überarbeiten! Psst klickt mal auf den link "nicht klicken" wird euch den arbeitstag versüßen


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

boah doppelpost gz ^^


----------



## Morphes (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> bo ajenny blacktor was spammt ihr so rum schämt euch



dazu muss ich ja jetzt echt nichts sagen ;-)


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und die tante ist abgetaucht....


ich hab doch gesagt verscheuch sie nicht gleich wieder.... mensch natsu immer das selbe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (10. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Und mit WoW ist das Ganze nicht lächerlich? Junge, das ist Reallife! Der harte Alltag!
> 
> Pfff... Der wievielte sinnfreie Post "von komischen Leuten hier im Thread, die uns den Spass verderben wollen" ist das schon heute?


Ich will Euch nicht den Spaß verderben, ich hab doch selbst welchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Man das dürft ihr Natsu doch nich sagen^^


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> dazu muss ich ja jetzt echt nichts sagen ;-)




naja *hust* bei mir ist das mittwochs ja schon normal ^^


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich hab doch gesagt verscheuch sie nicht gleich wieder.... mensch natsu immer das selbe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




unschuldig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*weinend den Arbeisplatz überflutet*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (10. September 2008)

Man man man^^ Da schraubt man einen Desktop wieder zusammen und schreibt ne DMI neu und verpasst dabei das 1k. 

Dickes Gratz meine lieben Spammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf das nächste K ^^


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja *hust* bei mir ist das mittwochs ja schon normal ^^




na bei mir mittlerweile auch

ihr hab mich angesteckt, schämt euch


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

Cerb_Mann schrieb:


> Wer beantwortet meine Frage????



Kompetenz darfst du hier nicht erwarten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also, frag in Threads wo altruistische Helferlein unterwegs sind^^


----------



## Yinnai (10. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> Signatur überarbeiten! Psst klickt mal auf den link "nicht klicken" wird euch den arbeitstag versüßen



wenn immernoch das selbe auf der Seite passiert wie vor drei Jahren, dann ist das leicht in den Griff zu bekommen.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Kompetenz darfst du hier nicht erwarten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was war den die frage?^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

http://www.nicht-klicken.de.vu  <---klick it macht fun


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> wenn immernoch das selbe auf der Seite passiert wie vor drei Jahren, dann ist das leicht in den Griff zu bekommen.


einfach immer auf enter drauf bleiben ^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

Salavora war auch schon ewig nicht mehr hier :/


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> wenn immernoch das selbe auf der Seite passiert wie vor drei Jahren, dann ist das leicht in den Griff zu bekommen.


ich finds toll^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Salavora war auch schon ewig nicht mehr hier :/



letzte woche *hust*


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

so guys bin mal weg viel spaß noch euch allen!


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was war den die frage?^^



Was war zu erst da, das Huhn oder das Ei?!?


Ne, warte...


Ist heute Patchday? (so lautete die Frage, glaub ich, vielleicht, so in etwa...)


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> ich finds toll^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




crash mach was mti deiner sig id eist zu ROOOOT^^


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

NEIN KEIN PATCHDAY


----------



## Aun (10. September 2008)

grad von der front gegen den scharlachroten kreuzzuges zurück, so jetzt gibts frühstück

will wer kaffee oder belegte brötchen?


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> crash mach was mti deiner sig id eist zu ROOOOT^^


ok mache se für dich lila


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Aun schrieb:


> grad von der front gegen den scharlachroten kreuzzuges zurück, so jetzt gibts frühstück
> 
> will wer kaffee oder belegte brötchen?



brötchen bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wir haben bis jetzt mehr beiträge geschrieben als letzten mittwoch den ganzen tag


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> so guys bin mal weg viel spaß noch euch allen!



Biba!!!


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> Signatur überarbeiten! Psst klickt mal auf den link "nicht klicken" wird euch den arbeitstag versüßen




Du hast erlebet geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das muss erlebt heissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. September 2008)

so jetzt muss ich aber! baba


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> letzte woche *hust*



Da hatte ich Gerichtsverhandlung ~~


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Moin Mädels  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Kaffee und Brötchen hinstell*


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

ciao


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Moin Mädels
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn man vom Teufel spricht hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Moin Mädels
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




COCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


wo warst du -.-


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ciao



Das kam jetzt zu geil ;>


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Moin Mädels
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bonjour madame!!!


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> so jetzt muss ich aber! baba




cu


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> COCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> wo warst du -.-




Schrei doch nich so!!

Bis vor ner stunde noch im bett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> COCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> wo warst du -.-



Müsste es nicht heißen: 

(gesungen)

COCOOOOOOOOOOO


...du warst nie für mich da....


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Wenn man vom Teufel spricht hi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Was soll das jetzt wieder heissen? oO


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Schrei doch nich so!!
> 
> Bis vor ner stunde noch im bett
> 
> ...



Haste etwa frei?!? Hast du das auch verdient?!?


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Moin Coco! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Schrei doch nich so!!
> 
> Bis vor ner stunde noch im bett
> 
> ...




wieso den das?^^

man man man

und am montag hast dich net mal mehr gemeldet gestern auch net -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (10. September 2008)

So auf unseren triumph werde ich mir nun noch ne mütze schlaf gewähren bb bis mittwoch


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Haste etwa frei?!? Hast du das auch verdient?!?




Nö...aber ich fang immer erst so spät an. Dafür bleib ich dann auch länger.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (10. September 2008)

Na dann kann ich mich ja jetz schleichen.
Redet eh keiner mit mir *verkrümel*


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wieso den das?^^
> 
> man man man
> 
> ...




ich war immer nur kurz hier mal schaun und hab sonst zur abwechlung mal was gearbeitet. Ich muss grad noch die
letzte Provisionsabrechnung fertig machen. Aber heute ist pause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

Ist euch mal aufgefallen, dass seit Seite 1000 und Beitrag 20000 alle Pseudo-Freaks weg sind...

Nur noch die wahren Freaks sind weiterhin hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> brötchen bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich bin ja auch wieder da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



.Côco schrieb:


> Moin Mädels
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hallo coco
das hat heute aber lang gedauert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Na dann kann ich mich ja jetz schleichen.
> Redet eh keiner mit mir *verkrümel*



*festhalt*

hiergeblieben


----------



## GobliN (10. September 2008)

@alle die, die zuhause sind.

Wenn ich mich einloggen will, komme ich nicht weiter als der einlogschirm, der bleibt da sozusagen hängen..

habt ihr das auch?


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> So auf unseren triumph werde ich mir nun noch ne mütze schlaf gewähren bb bis mittwoch



Biba!!!


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Na dann kann ich mich ja jetz schleichen.
> Redet eh keiner mit mir *verkrümel*



Ich würde sehr gerne mit die reden!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

oh gott jetzt schaff ichs gar nich mehr mitzulesen!
Moin Coco Hasi, btw pizza in Düdorf war saulecker und der Film danach auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich hätt dich ja eingeladen ne! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Na dann kann ich mich ja jetz schleichen.
> Redet eh keiner mit mir *verkrümel*




ich hab dir geantwortet -.-


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Na dann kann ich mich ja jetz schleichen.
> Redet eh keiner mit mir *verkrümel*



Du redest nich mit mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Xely sorry die schreiben hier so viel und ich muss doch auch ab und an was arbeiten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> oh gott jetzt schaff ichs gar nich mehr mitzulesen!
> Moin Coco Hasi, btw pizza in Düdorf war saulecker und der Film danach auch!
> 
> 
> ...



ich weiss!  /umarmen

Und ich würd ja auch gern kommen, aber du weisst ja.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

GobliN schrieb:


> @alle die, die zuhause sind.
> 
> Wenn ich mich einloggen will, komme ich nicht weiter als der einlogschirm, der bleibt da sozusagen hängen..
> 
> habt ihr das auch?




Ähmmmm... ne, kennen wir alle nicht... Neuinstallation?!?^^


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Ist euch mal aufgefallen, dass seit Seite 1000 und Beitrag 20000 alle Pseudo-Freaks weg sind...
> 
> Nur noch die wahren Freaks sind weiterhin hier
> 
> ...




ich bin doch da und hab beitrag nummer 20000 geschrieben


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

GobliN schrieb:


> @alle die, die zuhause sind.
> 
> Wenn ich mich einloggen will, komme ich nicht weiter als der einlogschirm, der bleibt da sozusagen hängen..
> 
> habt ihr das auch?




Keine Ahnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ausserdem ist heute Mittwoch...also vor 11 uhr würd ichs eh nich versuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

Pass auf coco Termin steht auf 04.10.08 und dein oller iss mit eingeladen!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich bin doch da und hab beitrag nummer 20000 geschrieben



Du gehörst ja auch zu letzteren von mir genannten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

stimmt kannst bis etwa 11 uhr eh net spielen


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> oh gott jetzt schaff ichs gar nich mehr mitzulesen!
> Moin Coco Hasi, btw pizza in Düdorf war saulecker und der Film danach auch!
> 
> 
> ...




Is Coco etwa nich gekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Pass auf coco Termin steht auf 04.10.08 und dein oller iss mit eingeladen!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Allet kloar...ich verklicker ihm dat schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Pass auf coco Termin steht auf 04.10.08 und dein oller iss mit eingeladen!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Am 3.10 könnt ihr alle nach HH kommen, da hab ich nen Gig mit meiner Band  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Pass auf coco Termin steht auf 04.10.08 und dein oller iss mit eingeladen!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hoffe der arbeite da^^


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

Doppelpost...


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

und am 1.11 hab ich geburtstag könnt auch alle kommen und mri geschenke bringen ^^


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich hoffe der arbeite da^^




Nee ich denke das kommt hin das er da grad Wochenende hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matteus (10. September 2008)

Guten Morgen allerseits! Prima, auffen Mittwoch krankgeschrieben... Aber da war ja was mit Wartungsarbeiten... -.-


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und am 1.11 hab ich geburtstag könnt auch alle kommen und mri geschenke bringen ^^




Aber das ist ja mal ein geiles Datum!


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und am 1.11 hab ich geburtstag könnt auch alle kommen und mri geschenke bringen ^^



Ich hab noch nen Stück alte Salami im Kühlschrank, die bringe ich dir mit, k?!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nen Stück alte Salami im Kühlschrank, die bringe ich dir mit, k?!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




oke wehe nicht^^


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Aber das ist ja mal ein geiles Datum!




hehe jop^^

so ist er auch geil

1.11.88^^


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hehe jop^^
> 
> so ist er auch geil
> 
> 1.11.88^^




<---- 03.04.1980 ^^


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

Na Natsu wenn er arbeitet dann geh ich einfach Coco besuchen! Kurz da hoch fahrn iss au nich schlimm un dich bring die pizza mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

jop weis^^


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Na Natsu wenn er arbeitet dann geh ich einfach Coco besuchen! Kurz da hoch fahrn iss au nich schlimm un dich bring die pizza mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du bist komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Ich bin soooooooo müde!!! zzzZZZZzzzz


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

seid ihr alles langweiler meine kleene iss am 24.12.2006 geboren !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du bist komisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er ist nicht komisch, er ist der Mann aus dem Schrank!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> seid ihr alles langweiler meine kleene iss am 24.12.2006 geboren !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Na da hatte die Mutti ja einen entspannen Heiligabend *fg*


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Aber mein Dad ist auch klasse. Der ist am 01.01.1954 geboren^^


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> seid ihr alles langweiler meine kleene iss am 24.12.2006 geboren !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie gemein, nur einmal im Jahr Geschenke...

Ich hab am 7.7., so brauchte ich immer nur ca. nen halbes Jahr auf Geschenke warten^^


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> <---- 03.04.1980 ^^


10.05.1984



.Côco schrieb:


> Ich bin soooooooo müde!!! zzzZZZZzzzz


ich auch mal wieder schlafmangel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> 10.05.1984
> 
> 
> ich auch mal wieder schlafmangel
> ...




Ich war gestern noch mit einem Gildentwink in Uldaman weil der da irgendson Schwert wollte...*schnarch*

War irgendwie wieder ein bisschen spät um 2 Uhr heut früh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

ich bin nicht müde aber grad total lustlos -.-


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> seid ihr alles langweiler meine kleene iss am 24.12.2006 geboren !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das is cool für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für deine Tochter eher weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur einmal Geschenke ahhhhhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marathma (10. September 2008)

06.06.86


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

Marathma schrieb:


> 06.06.86






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ahhhhh....

Wo kommst du denn her?!? Nicht von hinten anschleichen!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ps: Schönes Datum!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. September 2008)

omg irgendwie übertreibt ihr es heute morgen O.o vor ner stunde warens 10 seiten weniger


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich war gestern noch mit einem Gildentwink in Uldaman weil der da irgendson Schwert wollte...*schnarch*
> 
> War irgendwie wieder ein bisschen spät um 2 Uhr heut früh
> 
> ...


ne ich muss richtig müde sein wenn ich ins bett geh. ansonst starre ich nur die scheiss decke oder wand an und kann nicht einschlafen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

ich will endlich mittag muss weg com pc meine augen tun scho weh -.-

und kopfschmerzen krieg ich auch langsam und heiss ist es auch -.-


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> omg irgendwie übertreibt ihr es heute morgen O.o vor ner stunde warens 10 seiten weniger



Wir übertreiben nicht, alles so wie immer...


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

halt so wie ich es mag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rofay (10. September 2008)

Ich will Zoggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> halt so wie ich es mag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jaja und selber schreibst kaum was


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Rofay schrieb:


> Ich will Zoggen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



speil was anderes^^


----------



## Rofay (10. September 2008)

Keine lust jetzt aufn Shooter


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jaja und selber schraubst kaum was


bin im moment mit lesen beschäftigt. muss ja ab und an was arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Guten Morgääään :-)
Ui 1000 seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da musses jetz aber ne Buffed-News geben oder? *g*


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Rofay schrieb:


> Keine lust jetzt aufn Shooter




Ich wär ja mit "nach hause" erstmal schon zufrieden


----------



## Rofay (10. September 2008)

Moin ja mal sehn, mir reichts wenn die server wiede ronline kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (10. September 2008)

GUUUTTEEENNN MOOOORRRGGEEENNN!!!!!!

*Schwarten Tee hinstellt und sich was zu essen nimmt*


----------



## Rofay (10. September 2008)

<- hat erstmal Krnak gemacht heut wegen zu großer unlust


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Rofay schrieb:


> Keine lust jetzt aufn Shooter


Es gibt auch andere Spiele ausser Shooter und RPG/MMO's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schonmal was von "*SPORE*" gehört? )
Geniales Spiel.

Und guten Morgen Pinguinos


----------



## Salavora (10. September 2008)

ARGH! Jetzt habt ihr die 1000 doch schon geknackt bekommen ^^ 
Und dabei waren wir letzte Woche am ende doch "nur" bei 980 oder so ^^


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> GUUUTTEEENNN MOOOORRRGGEEENNN!!!!!!
> 
> *Schwarten Tee hinstellt und sich was zu essen nimmt*



guten morgen sala 

na wie gehts dir ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich wär ja mit "nach hause" erstmal schon zufrieden




Ich auch Coco, ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rofay (10. September 2008)

Ja ich weis sselbst das es auch andere Spiele gibt, hab einfahc eben nur Shooter geschrieben wiel ich Rennspiel oder Takitk erstmal Installieren müsste auf meinem Pc und das mir jetzt zu viel Action wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> ARGH! Jetzt habt ihr die 1000 doch schon geknackt bekommen ^^
> Und dabei waren wir letzte Woche am ende doch "nur" bei 980 oder so ^^




Guten Morgen!

Ich hab die 1000 auch verpennt -.-

Ich bin heut einfach nicht schnell genug


----------



## Shadowstar79 (10. September 2008)

will zocken und meine 3 Fach ep auskosten menno ^^ 3 Tage gezockt also ca 4 - 5 std insgesammt und lev 36 ^^


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich auch Coco, ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich hab grad in der Personalabteilung angefragt wie viele Stunden ich noch abbauen muss. Vielleicht hau ich heut mittag schon ab. Ich muss dringend schlafen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Shadowstar79 schrieb:


> will zocken und meine 3 Fach ep auskosten menno ^^ 3 Tage gezockt also ca 4 - 5 std insgesammt und lev 36 ^^


Öhh gz?


----------



## Salavora (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Es gibt auch andere Spiele ausser Shooter und RPG/MMO's
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das, was ich vom spielprinziep bei Sporge gelesn hat, fand ich super interessant. 
Der "Kopierschutz" (wenn man das überhaupt so nennen kann -_-) schreckt mich jedoch vom Kaufen ab.



Natsumee schrieb:


> guten morgen sala
> 
> na wie gehts dir ?
> 
> ...


Moin nats.
Ganz ok, konnte ausschlafen, da ich heute mehr oder weniger frei habe...  schreibe morgen jedoch e-Business, ergo muss ich lernen. 
Und selbst?


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> ARGH! Jetzt habt ihr die 1000 doch schon geknackt bekommen ^^
> Und dabei waren wir letzte Woche am ende doch "nur" bei 980 oder so ^^



Huhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rofay (10. September 2008)

Gz aber dein Freund muss auch da sein, ode rlässte dne anderen an sticky?


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

Jo Slave ne nach hause und ab ins schlabby =)

1 mal im jahr geschenke hat auch was die werden verdammt groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum sollt ich komisch sein? Weil ich Coco nett finde und mich mit ihr treffen will?
Das iss wirklich schwer komisch... Vorallem wenn man über knappe 70km redet!


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> ARGH! Jetzt habt ihr die 1000 doch schon geknackt bekommen ^^
> Und dabei waren wir letzte Woche am ende doch "nur" bei 980 oder so ^^




Sala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Das, was ich vom spielprinziep bei Sporge gelesn hat, fand ich super interessant.
> Der "Kopierschutz" (wenn man das überhaupt so nennen kann -_-) schreckt mich jedoch vom Kaufen ab.
> 
> 
> ...



ach grad bischen kopfschmerzen ansonst naja man lebt


----------



## Shadowstar79 (10. September 2008)

joar Freund muss bei sein haben ja gemainsamm nen neuen char begonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also freund werben kann ich nur empfehlen .)


----------



## Salavora (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hy Sleepy!



Slavery schrieb:


> Sala
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hy Slavery!


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich hab grad in der Personalabteilung angefragt wie viele Stunden ich noch abbauen muss. Vielleicht hau ich heut mittag schon ab. Ich muss dringend schlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



2 uhr ins bett ca 9 uhr aufgestanden sidn 7 stunden shclafen das reicht doch


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Das, was ich vom spielprinziep bei Sporge gelesn hat, fand ich super interessant.
> Der "Kopierschutz" (wenn man das überhaupt so nennen kann -_-) schreckt mich jedoch vom Kaufen ab.
> 
> Jau, aber Spore ist eig einfach nur genial. Habs mir vorbestellt um am Release tag bekommen :-D (1 tag nach meinem Geburtstag*hust*) und man konnte net aufhörn. Sooo viele möglichkeiten, das beste spiel das ich jeh gespielt hab
> ...


----------



## Shadowstar79 (10. September 2008)

seite 1010 is zu schaffen gogo xD


----------



## Salavora (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach grad bischen kopfschmerzen ansonst naja man lebt


*Asperin rüberschiebt* -> *sich dadurch dran erinnert, dass sie noch zur Apotheke muss, Medikamente abohlen!* 
Danke fürs dran erinnern ^^ Die haben meine Sachen einfach NIE da, ergo muss ich immer den Tag warten, bis das Zeug kommt und da vergess ichs oft genug (bis dann mein Vorrat gegen null tendiert ^^)


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> 2 uhr ins bett ca 9 uhr aufgestanden sidn 7 stunden shclafen das reicht doch




Ich hab von 2 - 7 geschlafen. dann kam mein Schatz von der Nachtschicht nachhause ^^


----------



## Rofay (10. September 2008)

Shadowstar79 schrieb:


> joar Freund muss bei sein haben ja gemainsamm nen neuen char begonnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ok was habt ihr euch gemacht? Mach diese Freund Aktion auch gerade mit nem Freund der aber in der Shcule ist was mich nervt.


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Rofay schrieb:


> ok was habt ihr euch gemacht? Mach diese Freund Aktion auch gerade mit nem Freund der aber in der Shcule ist was mich nervt.


Und du bist net in der schule? oO Tztztz


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Jo Slave ne nach hause und ab ins schlabby =)
> 
> 1 mal im jahr geschenke hat auch was die werden verdammt groß
> 
> ...



Meinst Schlabby schaffen wir noch vor Kara / Gruul? Wird knapp glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber muss gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stimmt, große Geschenke sind auch toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du bist nich komisch, ich find Coco auch nett, und wenn ich nich so weit weg wohnen würde, würd ich mich auch mit euch treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Jau, aber Spore ist eig einfach nur genial. Habs mir vorbestellt um am Release tag bekommen :-D (1 tag nach meinem Geburtstag*hust*) und man konnte net aufhörn. Sooo viele möglichkeiten, das beste spiel das ich jeh gespielt hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


^^
Wenn sie entweder diesen schwachsinn was lockern, oder es genügend cracks online dagegen gibt, werd ich mir das Teil auch kaufen. 
Fängt man immer mit nem grünen dingen an? Macht die Farbwahl nen Unterschied? (Lieblingsfarbe blau -> will ein blaues Fiech erschaffen ^^)


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Und du bist net in der schule? oO Tztztz




GENAU das hab ich mir auch grad gedacht^^


----------



## Shadowstar79 (10. September 2008)

ich bin um ca 3 ins Bett aber ned wegen Zocken nein meine Tochter wird  gegen 1 wach ( 2 jahre die süße ) und will Barbie kucken xD n aja PAPA eben ok meine kleine komm in Papas arm Papa mach dvd an.. xD


----------



## Mumble (10. September 2008)

So ihr Lieben, ich muss wieder!!!

Und wenn Xely auftaucht, drückt sie einmal von mir, sie scheints gebrauchen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also: BIBA!!!


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

ich mag keine medikamenten -.-


----------



## Shadowstar79 (10. September 2008)

Rofay schrieb:


> ok was habt ihr euch gemacht? Mach diese Freund Aktion auch gerade mit nem Freund der aber in der Shcule ist was mich nervt.




wir haben er nen Paladin und ich nen Mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> GENAU das hab ich mir auch grad gedacht^^



Wer brauch denn schon Schule, spielt lieber WoW!!!

Wird völlig überbewertet das mit der Schule, war auch immer nur drei ma die Woche da xD


----------



## Rofay (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> GENAU das hab ich mir auch grad gedacht^^


ja ne heut mal keine Lust, ich weiss nicht gut aber jeder hat mal seine tage wo er nicht in die Schule/arbeit geht


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Shadowstar79 schrieb:


> ich bin um ca 3 ins Bett aber ned wegen Zocken nein meine Tochter wird  gegen 1 wach ( 2 jahre die süße ) und will Barbie kucken xD n aja PAPA eben ok meine kleine komm in Papas arm Papa mach dvd an.. xD




Das ist süüüüß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich möcht ja auch aber mein Mann will noch nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rofay (10. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Wer brauch denn schon Schule, spielt lieber WoW!!!
> 
> Wird völlig überbewertet das mit der Schule, war auch immer nur drei ma die Woche da xD


Und Abschluss?


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Rofay schrieb:


> ja ne heut mal keine Lust, ich weiss nicht gut aber jeder hat mal seine tage wo er nicht in die Schule/arbeit geht



Ja, wenn man krank ist. Sonst zählt keine lust nicht!!  Ich hab ja auch kein Bock und bin dennoch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowstar79 (10. September 2008)

<<<<<<<< Hausmann Frau verdient mehr >>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Salavora (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich mag keine medikamenten -.-


^^  dann nen Tee gegen die Kopfschmerzen ^^
Wenn du schon als Kleinkind Asthma hattest, gewöhnst du dich an Medikamente ^^


----------



## Yinnai (10. September 2008)

Rofay schrieb:


> Und Abschluss?



ach fürs Fachabi hats locker gereicht


----------



## Shadowstar79 (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Das ist süüüüß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





joar Kinder haben ist schon was schönes naja kann auch stressen aber ich will das nie nei mehr missen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> ^^
> Wenn sie entweder diesen schwachsinn was lockern, oder es genügend cracks online dagegen gibt, werd ich mir das Teil auch kaufen.
> Fängt man immer mit nem grünen dingen an? Macht die Farbwahl nen Unterschied? (Lieblingsfarbe blau -> will ein blaues Fiech erschaffen ^^)


Eig kann man ALLES machen. Moment. Schreibe dir fix ne zammenfassung^^


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Shadowstar79 schrieb:


> <<<<<<<< Hausmann Frau verdient mehr >>>>>>>>>>>>>




oO Was genau verdient man denn da so *neugierigbin* ^^


----------



## Rofay (10. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> ach fürs Fachabi hats locker gereicht


Ok cool das ist natürlich nice Fachabi langt auch, haste denn dann viel Zu hause gemacht?


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> So ihr Lieben, ich muss wieder!!!
> 
> Und wenn Xely auftaucht, drückt sie einmal von mir, sie scheints gebrauchen zu können
> 
> ...




Ja mach ich, weiß auch nich was mit ihr los ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Machs gut Mumble! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Meinst Schlabby schaffen wir noch vor Kara / Gruul? Wird knapp glaub ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wir könnten uns auch mal treffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  :-*

Was ist am WE so ? Irgendwie nichts oder ? oO


----------



## mumba (10. September 2008)

Server wieder on, gogo zockäään 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> GENAU das hab ich mir auch grad gedacht^^


Ich bin halt gut ne? ;o)


----------



## Rofay (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man krank ist. Sonst zählt keine lust nicht!!  Ich hab ja auch kein Bock und bin dennoch da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auf der Arbeit oder Schule?


----------



## Yinnai (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man krank ist. Sonst zählt keine lust nicht!!  Ich hab ja auch kein Bock und bin dennoch da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja arbeit ist ja leider was anderes, habe auch keine Lust und hock trotzdem hier rumm.


----------



## PARAS.ID (10. September 2008)

...hab ich gern...
deine mutter..
hab ich gern...
Deine mutter...
hab ich gern...
deine mutter...
Ich hab die Mutter ah so gern.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Server wieder on, gogo zockäään
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ICH BIN IMMER NOCH IM BÜROOOOOOO!!!!111!elf


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ICH BIN IMMER NOCH IM BÜROOOOOOO!!!!111!elf



ICH AUCH UND ICH HAB AUCH KEIN BOCK ZU ZOCKEN 111!

Zockt jmd von euch auf Malygos ?


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Rofay schrieb:


> Auf der Arbeit oder Schule?




Wenn ich in meinem alter noch in der Schule wäre würd ich mir sorgen machen^^


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Wir könnten uns auch mal treffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na stimmt, das haste recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne nich das ich wüsste...


----------



## PARAS.ID (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Wir könnten uns auch mal treffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also also ...das ist doch kein flirtportal hier..... anzügliche einladungen zu swinger partys bitte per mybuffed  veröffentlichen ;D


----------



## arkono (10. September 2008)

kann mich noch nit einloggen , glaube loginserver is irgendwie down


----------



## Andurius (10. September 2008)

ich weiß ja net welche servier wieder on sind aber ich häng bei der autenthifizierung fest weiter gehts net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Na stimmt, das haste recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



K go Peaches  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> ICH AUCH UND ICH HAB AUCH KEIN BOCK ZU ZOCKEN 111!
> 
> Zockt jmd von euch auf Malygos ?




Komm auf Thrall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruvii und ich rocken da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowstar79 (10. September 2008)

@ Côco ich bin war Kellner und Frau is gelernte Bäckereifachverkäuferin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> GUUUTTEEENNN MOOOORRRGGEEENNN!!!!!!
> 
> *Schwarten Tee hinstellt und sich was zu essen nimmt*


morgen sala



Natsumee schrieb:


> 2 uhr ins bett ca 9 uhr aufgestanden sidn 7 stunden shclafen das reicht doch


7 stunden würden mir auch reichen aber die erreiche ich nie



.Côco schrieb:


> Ich hab von 2 - 7 geschlafen. dann kam mein Schatz von der Nachtschicht nachhause ^^


ach deiner hat auch scheiss nachtschicht? nur das mein freund schon um 6 uhr nach hause kommt


----------



## Rofay (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Wenn ich in meinem alter noch in der Schule wäre würd ich mir sorgen machen^^


Und du beschwerst dich über dei Arbeit? Bist doch den Ganzen Vormittag in Buffed online .


----------



## arkono (10. September 2008)

andurius ist auch bei mir so


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

guten morgen


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Also also ...das ist doch kein flirtportal hier..... anzügliche einladungen zu swinger partys bitte per mybuffed  veröffentlichen ;D




*umfall*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (10. September 2008)

Rofay schrieb:


> Ok cool das ist natürlich nice Fachabi langt auch, haste denn dann viel Zu hause gemacht?



naja mir fiel das alles ziemlich leicht, und hatte keine lust was zu machen. hab für die abschlussprüfungen vielleicht ne stunde gelernt, gut matheprüfung dann auch leider verkackt aber mit der mündlichen prüfung wieder gut gemacht.


----------



## arkono (10. September 2008)

auf welchem server zockst du denn  andurius


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> K go Peaches
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geht nich, muss auf meinen schwangeren Hund aufpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Peaches ansich is ne gute Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (10. September 2008)

könnten wir eifnach so tun als würd ich jeden mittwoch hier mitmachen udn dazu gehören?
So mit Begrüssung à la "Paraaas...... kumpel" usw.

würd mich gern dazugehörig fühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Eig kann man ALLES machen. Moment. Schreibe dir fix ne zammenfassung^^


Nice! Danke schonmal!



Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Was ist am WE so ? Irgendwie nichts oder ? oO


Dieses WE ist in Kassel die Connichi! 
Da werden ein paar Freunde von mir und ich in den Festsaal eingesperrt und bis Sonntag nicht mehr raus gelassen. Und wo wir schon da sind, kümmern wir uns dann um die Ton- und Bühnentechnik. 
Andere die ich da kenne betreuen so lange den Games Bereich, den RPG Bereich, das Bring-and-Buy, die Manga-Bibliothek, helfen im Händlerraum, in der Videotechnik, am Waffencheck, an der Kasse, kümmern sich um die Verpflegung der Helfer oder sind in der Con-Security.
Sprich: Wenn DU ein Anime/Manga Fan bist, komm nach Kassel! (ja DU bis gemeint! ;-))


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Rofay schrieb:


> Und du beschwerst dich über dei Arbeit? Bist doch den Ganzen Vormittag in Buffed online .



na und? Ich bin ne stunde hergefahren und noch bis 18 Uhr hier im Dienst. Mit Telefon und Kunden vorm Gesicht. Da kann ich doch wohl mal online sein oder?


----------



## Andurius (10. September 2008)

Proudmoore rulezzz!


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> guten morgen


morgen white


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> guten morgen




hallo

na hast dich entlich hier rein getraut?^^


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

irgendwie kein bock mehr zu schreiben -.-


----------



## Rofay (10. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> naja mir fiel das alles ziemlich leicht, und hatte keine lust was zu machen. hab für die abschlussprüfungen vielleicht ne stunde gelernt, gut matheprüfung dann auch leider verkackt aber mit der mündlichen prüfung wieder gut gemacht.


Also bist du so zu sagen einer der schule versteht ohne das bei gebracht zu bekommen...bisschen Hyperintelligent?


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> guten morgen



Moin Whity 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (10. September 2008)

habt ihr auch keine Chance, euch bei wow-europe anzumelden? Forum oder sonstwas, "Fehler beim Einloggen"?


----------



## Shadowstar79 (10. September 2008)

Wie server on ? Kann mich ja noch nimma einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> naja mir fiel das alles ziemlich leicht, und hatte keine lust was zu machen. hab für die abschlussprüfungen vielleicht ne stunde gelernt, gut matheprüfung dann auch leider verkackt aber mit der mündlichen prüfung wieder gut gemacht.




grosse Gratulation dann im Nachinein. Ich hab mein Fachabi verkackt...war einfach zu doof für Mathe :/


----------



## Rofay (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> na und? Ich bin ne stunde hergefahren und noch bis 18 Uhr hier im Dienst. Mit Telefon und Kunden vorm Gesicht. Da kann ich doch wohl mal online sein oder?


Ich weiss ja nicht was du da machst aber Online im Buffed Forum biste das weiss ich


----------



## PARAS.ID (10. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Dieses WE ist in Kassel die Connichi!
> Da werden ein paar Freunde von mir und ich in den Festsaal eingesperrt und bis Sonntag nicht mehr raus gelassen. Und wo wir schon da sind, kümmern wir uns dann um die Ton- und Bühnentechnik.
> Andere die ich da kenne betreuen so lange den Games Bereich, den RPG Bereich, das Bring-and-Buy, die Manga-Bibliothek, helfen im Händlerraum, in der Videotechnik, am Waffencheck, an der Kasse, kümmern sich um die Verpflegung der Helfer oder sind in der Con-Security.
> Sprich: Wenn DU ein Anime/Manga Fan bist, komm nach Kassel! (ja DU bis gemeint! ;-))




Mhm, da sind einpaar Freundinen von mir, aber ich selbst nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kannst ja irgendwas pompöses anziehen ,damit ich sicher gehen kann ,dass sie dich fotografieren.
Am besten du setzt dich mit ner akkustikgitarre hin


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

-*SPORE*-

Spore fängt in einer PacMan Artigen Phase an in 2D . Man schwimmt halt rum und frisst und wächst. 
Wenn man diese Phase geschaft hat bekommt man beine und geht an land. Dann fängt ein "RPG" an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man kann wählen ob man Fleisch oder Pflanzen-fresser ist. Als Fleisch-fresser greift man alles an und zerstört andere Stämme.
Als Pflanzenfresser (wie ich ) ) Tanzt, Singt unterhält man sich mit andern Stämmen um sich zu verbünden.
Nach dieser Phase kommt die Stammes phase. Nun kontrolliert man einen Stamm. Also Echtzeitstrategie-like^^.

Rest kommt gleich. Kurz mitm Hund raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Rofay schrieb:


> Und du beschwerst dich über dei Arbeit? Bist doch den Ganzen Vormittag in Buffed online .



Hey, red Coco nich so schwach an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rofay (10. September 2008)

Shadowstar79 schrieb:


> wir haben er nen Paladin und ich nen Mage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auf welchem Server und Seite seit ihr?


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Wo kommen eigentlich die ganzen Leute her die ich nich kenn? oO

Hat sich irgendwo ein nest aufgetan?


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> na hast dich entlich hier rein getraut?^^


mein gott n bissel länger geschlafen halt^^


----------



## mumba (10. September 2008)

Hab gehört hier gibts Mittwochs Gratis Gold Geschenke? Wo bleibt meins? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rofay (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hey, red Coco nich so schwach an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ganz normal angeschrieben?oO


----------



## Andurius (10. September 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Hab gehört hier gibts Mittwochs Gratis Gold Geschenke? Wo bleibt meins?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


loool


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Rofay schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht was du da machst aber Online im Buffed Forum biste das weiss ich




offline schreibt sichs auch nich so gut -.-


----------



## Qonix (10. September 2008)

Ach, schon wieder Mittwoch?


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Wo kommen eigentlich die ganzen Leute her die ich nich kenn? oO
> 
> Hat sich irgendwo ein nest aufgetan?



Ich weiß es nich, und ich bin nicht erfreut darüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowstar79 (10. September 2008)

Rofay schrieb:


> Auf welchem Server und Seite seit ihr?




Eredar allianz aber ich mach paralel nen Hordepriester auf Theradras ( heißt der so )


----------



## Jumpar (10. September 2008)

morgen leude, es versuchen sich wieder viel zu viele gleichzeitig einzuloggen deswegen werden wohl die login server wieder down sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nich, und ich bin nicht erfreut darüber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich hab schon wieder Angst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nich, und ich bin nicht erfreut darüber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Nice! Danke schonmal!
> 
> 
> Dieses WE ist in Kassel die Connichi!
> ...



Schleichwerbung *hust*

Slav wie wärs dann mit Hausfete ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nich, und ich bin nicht erfreut darüber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



warum? weil deine posts dann zu schnell überspammt werden?


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich hab schon wieder Angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*coco wieder drück* keine angst haben die sind nur nervig mehr nich


----------



## Rofay (10. September 2008)

Shadowstar79 schrieb:


> Eredar allianz aber ich mach paralel nen Hordepriester auf Theradras ( heißt der so )


ok naja ich find Horde schöner vorallem Ud mage hättest dir so einen machen müssen und auf Frostwolf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Rofay schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht was du da machst aber Online im Buffed Forum biste das weiss ich



ich auch un arbeite


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich hab schon wieder Angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Keine Angst, da tun dir nichts, hast genug Beschützer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Slav wie wärs dann mit Hausfete ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eher schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mach eine für mich alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Alkohol, Drogen, Sex unso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> morgen sala


Moin Jenny!



White-Frost schrieb:


> guten morgen


Moin Whitey!



PARAS.ID schrieb:


> könnten wir eifnach so tun als würd ich jeden mittwoch hier mitmachen udn dazu gehören?
> So mit Begrüssung à la "Paraaas...... kumpel" usw.
> 
> würd mich gern dazugehörig fühlen
> ...


^^ Einfach ein paar mal Mittwochs vorbei kommen und an den Unterhaltungen teilnehmen  und ZACK bist du gefangen ;-)



Natsumee schrieb:


> irgendwie kein bock mehr zu schreiben -.-


Nix da! weiterschreiben du musst!



PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Mhm, da sind einpaar Freundinen von mir, aber ich selbst nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


^^ Ich komme wahrscheinlcih wie immer nicht aus dem großen Saal raus.. werde da auf der Bühne arbeiten (ok, hinter der Bühne). Wenn sie ein Cosplayer ist, stehen die Chancen gut, das ich ihr erkläre, wie man ein Mikro benutzt *g*



Aratosao schrieb:


> -*SPORE*-


Danke dir Aratosao! 
Argh.. die sollen diesen "schutz" sofort wegnehmen, damit ich mir das Teil auch kaufen kanN!



.Côco schrieb:


> Wo kommen eigentlich die ganzen Leute her die ich nich kenn? oO
> 
> Hat sich irgendwo ein nest aufgetan?


*umschau* hm...  ich glaube, die respawnzeiten der Leute wurde geändert, die spornen jetzt schneller! genau, das muss es sein!


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

die zeit sol schnele rum will mittag


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Ich hab da grad nochmal ne andere Frage. Es sind ja auch einige jüngere hier. Ich vermute nämlich das ich langsam alt werde.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist es eigentlich irgendwie eine neue Rechtschreibung das in Sätzen hier im Forum teilweise weder Kommata noch Punkte etc. vorkommen? Und auch die Schreibweise geht mit teilweise auf den sender...jaaa mimimimi und nennt mich ruhig Hans  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Eher schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Haustiere sind für Sex ungegnet sagt man


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Eher schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da bin ich nicht abgeneigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wenn du alleine eine machst klappt das mit dem Sex wohl eher schlecht xD


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> *umschau* hm...  ich glaube, die respawnzeiten der Leute wurde geändert, die spornen jetzt schneller! genau, das muss es sein!




Das wäre möglich


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> -*SPORE*-
> 
> Spore fängt in einer PacMan Artigen Phase an in 2D . Man schwimmt halt rum und frisst und wächst.
> Wenn man diese Phase geschaft hat bekommt man beine und geht an land. Dann fängt ein "RPG" an
> ...



So, nu gehts weiter.
In der Stammesphase kann man dann auch häuser und Rüstungen (!) designen für den stamm. Und dieser designer ist..genial^^
Wenn du willst kann ich dir ein paar screens schicken )
Dann kommt die Zivilisationsphase:
man steuert nun keine Truppen mehr. Nur Fahrzeuge bzw. Flug/wasser fahrzeuge.
Das gleiche prinzip
PF kommunizieren
FF greifen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dannnach kommt die WELTALLPHASE.
Die letzte.
Aber auch die längste. man hat ca. 100000 SONNENSYSTEME zur verfügung mit je 3~(oder mehr!) planeten Pro sonnensystem.
Und man kann fast JEDEN bewohnbar machen in dem man Terraforming macht. Man schießt bestimmte sachen auf den planeten um ihm z.B eine atmosphäre zu machen oder die Wärme zu regulieren. Man handelt und kommunieziert/bekämpft andere und das kann man lange so machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Moment. gleich kommt mehr^^


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich hab da grad nochmal ne andere Frage. Es sind ja auch einige jüngere hier. Ich vermute nämlich das ich langsam alt werde....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hansin^^

ne ehm was bringt die grossschreibung den?? eigendlich nichts

ich schreibe eh alle sklein weil es so schneller geht


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Danke dir Aratosao!
> Argh.. die sollen diesen "schutz" sofort wegnehmen, damit ich mir das Teil auch kaufen kanN!



Aber immer doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kommt noch mehr


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich hab da grad nochmal ne andere Frage. Es sind ja auch einige jüngere hier. Ich vermute nämlich das ich langsam alt werde....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


pure faulheit


----------



## Yinnai (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich hab da grad nochmal ne andere Frage. Es sind ja auch einige jüngere hier. Ich vermute nämlich das ich langsam alt werde....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tjah Hans, ist halt ein Forum, wer achtet da schon großartig auf Rechtschreibung, Satzzeichen oder Grammatik?

Würde ich mir jeden Post vorher nochmal durchlesen bevor ich ihn abschicke, wäre die Antwort viel zu späta und es geht schon wieder um was ganz anderes.


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hansin^^
> 
> ne ehm was bringt die grossschreibung den?? eigendlich nichts
> 
> ich schreibe eh alle sklein weil es so schneller geht



Bin eh dafür, dass überall auf der Welt englisch als einzigste Sprache eingeführt wird :/


----------



## Rofay (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hansin^^
> 
> ne ehm was bringt die grossschreibung den?? eigendlich nichts
> 
> ich schreibe eh alle sklein weil es so schneller geht


eben und auch ohne Kommas


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Da bin ich nicht abgeneigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Stimmt, verdammt, na dann heists wohl oder übel 5 gegen Willi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hansin^^
> 
> ne ehm was bringt die grossschreibung den?? eigendlich nichts
> 
> ich schreibe eh alle sklein weil es so schneller geht




jo das mach ich ja auch. Und ich mein auch nicht in dem Thread hier. Aber in anderen Forumsteilen hier kriegt man echt Haarausfall beim lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Buchstabendreher es fehlt die hälfte und dann ein wahnsinnstextblock ohne Satzzeichen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Keine Ahnung warum das so ist...


----------



## Rofay (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Bin eh dafür, dass überall auf der Welt englisch als einzigste Sprache eingeführt wird :/


Wenn dann Deutsch


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> pure faulheit



/sign


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Zum designer:
Stammesdesigner:
Mit ihm kannst du deinem Stamm-Rüstung bauen und das aussehen verändern.
Da hast du dann: Brust rüstung-Schulter-Details-masken usw. aber du kannst wenn du willst auch MASKEN and den Rücken.Brust machen oder einfach an die schulterplatten setzen was sehr gut aussehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das gleiche auch bei allen anderen designern.
So das wars erstmal^^
Wenn du screens/videos willst schreib mich an :=)

lg Ara


----------



## Salavora (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Schleichwerbung *hust*


^^ minimalst ^^



Slavery schrieb:


> Keine Angst, da tun dir nichts, hast genug Beschützer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Dolche zück und vor Coco aufstell* 



.Côco schrieb:


> Ich hab da grad nochmal ne andere Frage. Es sind ja auch einige jüngere hier. Ich vermute nämlich das ich langsam alt werde....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das Phänomen hab ich schon beobachten müssen. 
Als wenn die weder das 10-Finger-Tippen noch die grundlegenden Ansätze der deutschen Rechtshreibung beigebracht bekommen.
Teilweise scheints mir, als wenn die nur ganz schnell auf der Tastatur rumhacken und etwas posten. Wenn man Glück hat, versteht man nach dem vierten lesen sogar, was gemeint ist.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Zum designer:
> Stammesdesigner:
> Mit ihm kannst du deinem Stamm-Rüstung bauen und das aussehen verändern.
> Da hast du dann: Brust rüstung-Schulter-Details-masken usw. aber du kannst wenn du willst auch MASKEN and den Rücken.Brust machen oder einfach an die schulterplatten setzen was sehr gut aussehen kann
> ...




Irgendwie hört sich das cool an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kostenpunkt?


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hansin^^
> 
> ne ehm was bringt die grossschreibung den?? eigendlich nichts
> 
> ich schreibe eh alle sklein weil es so schneller geht


hehe natsu wo wir wieder beim thema wären!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ihr schreibt viel zu viel.
ich komme mit lesen nicht mehr nach.


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Irgendwie hört sich das cool an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


leider immoment noch 50€ :/
Aber ein freund von mir (bemerke er ist 13)
hat sich das spiel umsonst geholt^^
(gecrackt) ^^


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hehe natsu wo wir wieder beim thema wären!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jop^^


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hehe natsu wo wir wieder beim thema wären!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Och du Arme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Mein beileid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Och du Arme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zu dem Thema Server Thrall. Ihr seid Allys :/


----------



## bigenni (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> leider immoment noch 50€ :/
> Aber ein freund von mir (bemerke er ist 13)
> hat sich das spiel umsonst geholt^^
> (gecrackt) ^^




gekrackt???...tztztztz


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> leider immoment noch 50€ :/
> Aber ein freund von mir (bemerke er ist 13)
> hat sich das spiel umsonst geholt^^
> (gecrackt) ^^




Hmm...50 € nur mal so zum testen will ich eigentlich nich ausgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für die Info!


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

PewPew ich hab die seite eröffnet ;o)


----------



## Neotrion (10. September 2008)

*Server wieder Online!*


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> *Server wieder Online!*



wayne


----------



## Träumerorci (10. September 2008)

Na hoppala..
Als ich das erstemal hier Guten Morgen gesagt habt, sind ganz schön viele (glaub über 200 ca) dazu gekommen...
Bin mal gespannt wann/ob es irgendwann Aufhört (ohne das ich es will) find das hier cool, nur bin zu faul um die letzten 200 Seiten nachzulesen.

Von daher:


Weiter so *fg*


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema Server Thrall. Ihr seid Allys :/



Na und, hätteste was gescheites gelernt könnteste transen, so musste jetz neue anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> *Server wieder Online!*


gz


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Double post sorry :/


----------



## Yinnai (10. September 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> *Server wieder Online!*



Toll kann eh nicht spielen -.-


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hmm...50 € nur mal so zum testen will ich eigentlich nich ausgeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es gibt auch die Creator demo auf der HP^^ 
Spore-Creator Demo hier )


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Na und, hätteste was gescheites gelernt könnteste transen, so musste jetz neue anfangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn ihr mich hochzieht np. Sonst verlier ich ziemlich schnell die Lust am alleine lvln. :/


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> *Server wieder Online!*



Na aber hallo, herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Neotrion (10. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> gz



thx


----------



## Salavora (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Bin eh dafür, dass überall auf der Welt englisch als einzigste Sprache eingeführt wird :/


Jup! Total dafür!



Aratosao schrieb:


> Wenn du screens/videos willst schreib mich an :=)
> 
> lg Ara


Danke dir!!! Und Screens wären auf jeden Fall interessant!



Slavery schrieb:


> Irgendwie hört sich das cool an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oooh ja, ist es auch ^ ^ und ohne deren "Kopierschutz" hätte ichs mir schon längst gekauft....
1) Man kann das Spiel genau DREIMAL instalieren, mehr nicht. Wenn dus auf deinen PC und deinen Laptop packst, dann bete, dass du dein System bei einem von den beiden nur einmal neu aufsetzen musst
2) Nach jeder Instalation musst du das Spiel online aktivieren, damit du es spielen kannst. Wenn du gerade in Hinterpfaffenhofen das Spiel instaliert hast und da kein Internet ist.. pech gehabt. Ansonsten ist das Internet btw. nicht notwendig.
Und das geht mir genug auf den Keks, dass ich das Spiel deswegen nicht kaufe, auch wenn ich das Spiel selbst einfach suuuper klasse finde. (von dem, was ich bisher gehört habe zumindest)



Jenny84 schrieb:


> hehe natsu wo wir wieder beim thema wären!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


^^ deswegen mach ich immer so ellenlange quote-posts ^^


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Wisst ihr was ich geil finde? ich muss die nächsten Wochen nicht mehr zu Archimonde!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich hab da was ich wollte und jetzt sind die anderen dran XD

Ich hab heute nach dem dritten Boss feierabend und tausche dann meinen Platz.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mich hochzieht np. Sonst verlier ich ziemlich schnell die Lust am alleine lvln. :/



Hochziehn, naja, helfen würd ich dir auf jeden Fall, mal n paar Innis machen und so...
Ruven hilft bestimmt auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Dann hohlt euch den Creator, der ist auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das mit der Installation. Ich habs aufm laptop und aufn PC und lief alles super^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was ich geil finde? ich muss die nächsten Wochen nicht mehr zu Archimonde!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gz ich gimp immer noch mit Kara teilen in BT rum -.- Und Hyjal will die Orga nicht mehr. -.-


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Screens kommen :-)


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

ich will nach hause -.-

scheis kopf echt

naja werd mal weniger schreiben hier

schaue noch ab undzu rein vllt wirds nach mittag besser


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Oooh ja, ist es auch ^ ^ und ohne deren "Kopierschutz" hätte ichs mir schon längst gekauft....
> 1) Man kann das Spiel genau DREIMAL instalieren, mehr nicht. Wenn dus auf deinen PC und deinen Laptop packst, dann bete, dass du dein System bei einem von den beiden nur einmal neu aufsetzen musst
> 2) Nach jeder Instalation musst du das Spiel online aktivieren, damit du es spielen kannst. Wenn du gerade in Hinterpfaffenhofen das Spiel instaliert hast und da kein Internet ist.. pech gehabt. Ansonsten ist das Internet btw. nicht notwendig.
> Und das geht mir genug auf den Keks, dass ich das Spiel deswegen nicht kaufe, auch wenn ich das Spiel selbst einfach suuuper klasse finde. (von dem, was ich bisher gehört habe zumindest)



Das Spiel interessiert mich auch aber die installierbegrenzung ist ja total panne


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich will nach hause -.-
> 
> scheis kopf echt
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Das Spiel interessiert mich auch aber die installierbegrenzung ist ja total panne


Jup aber das isses Wert^^


----------



## Yinnai (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was ich geil finde? ich muss die nächsten Wochen nicht mehr zu Archimonde!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann holt mich mit, wir kommen nur bis zum dritten -.-


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jop^^


so dalmus hat mal wieder was geschrieben im warum faden


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Gz ich gimp immer noch mit Kara teilen in BT rum -.- Und Hyjal will die Orga nicht mehr. -.-




oO das kann man doch beides parallel machen.

Wir machen Mittwochs Hyjal leer und donnerstag-freitag dann BT. den rest der woche ist dann frei, weil alles tot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Das Spiel interessiert mich auch aber die installierbegrenzung ist ja total panne



/sign


----------



## ChAkuz@ (10. September 2008)

lalala

hab nich einen beitrag gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (10. September 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> *Server wieder Online!*


gratz dir



Träumerorci schrieb:


> Na hoppala..
> Als ich das erstemal hier Guten Morgen gesagt habt, sind ganz schön viele (glaub über 200 ca) dazu gekommen...
> Bin mal gespannt wann/ob es irgendwann Aufhört (ohne das ich es will) find das hier cool, nur bin zu faul um die letzten 200 Seiten nachzulesen.
> 
> ...


^^ hab damals auch auf Seite 6xx mit angefangen hier 



.Côco schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was ich geil finde? ich muss die nächsten Wochen nicht mehr zu Archimonde!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gratz! Wir hatten vor kurzem ein schönes wipekonzert bei archi...



Aratosao schrieb:


> Screens kommen :-)


Danke!



.Côco schrieb:


> Das Spiel interessiert mich auch aber die installierbegrenzung ist ja total panne


Jup, deswegen ists noch nicht bei mir... Aber baaald ;-)


----------



## Yinnai (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> oO das kann man doch beides parallel machen.
> 
> Wir machen Mittwochs Hyjal leer und donnerstag-freitag dann BT. den rest der woche ist dann frei, weil alles tot
> 
> ...



Wollt ihr eigentlich nicht Sunwell? Cow meinte ja das ihr es höchstens antestet.


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Mit den Screens dauert noch  leider:/ Muss ein paar machen


----------



## Salavora (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> oO das kann man doch beides parallel machen.
> 
> Wir machen Mittwochs Hyjal leer und donnerstag-freitag dann BT. den rest der woche ist dann frei, weil alles tot
> 
> ...


^^ wir machen das bei uns vom setup abhängig.. 
wenn es für BT passt, dann dahin, wenn nicht MH.



ChAkuz@ schrieb:


> lalala
> 
> hab nich einen beitrag gelesen
> 
> ...


schön für dich ^^


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Gratz! Wir hatten vor kurzem ein schönes wipekonzert bei archi...




Danke! ich bin auch froh da nich mehr hinzumüssen. Entweder der liegt direkt im ersten oder zweiten Versuch, oder man
ist da stunden zugange und kriegts nich hin weil wieder einem die Kutte anbrennt oder er die Träne nicht hinbekommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Spore Creator hieeer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Ich spiel dann mal fix ne Runde Spore und mach ein paar screens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis denne


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> ^^ hab damals auch auf Seite 6xx mit angefangen hier



Ich glaub ich bin seit ungefähr 250 oder 300 dabei, irgendwas in dem Dreh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich bin seit ungefähr 250 oder 300 dabei, irgendwas in dem Dreh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich hab keine Ahnung seid wann ich hier bin aber definitiv noch nicht so lange. 600 könnt bei mir auch ungefähr hinkommen denke ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAkuz@ (10. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> ^^ hab damals auch auf Seite 6xx mit angefangen hier



hab hier auf seite 1016 angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Ich spiel dann mal fix ne Runde Spore und mach ein paar screens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Post dann hier rein pls, möcht se auch ganz gern sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich bin seit ungefähr 250 oder 300 dabei, irgendwas in dem Dreh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab vorher immernur gelesen und weiss auch nicht mehr seit welcher seite ich hier mit texte


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung seid wann ich hier bin aber definitiv noch nicht so lange. 600 könnt bei mir auch ungefähr hinkommen denke ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joa denk du warst so ab 500 - 600 dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann mich schon noch dran erinnern als so ne nette Dame reinkam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

ChAkuz@ schrieb:


> hab hier auf seite 1016 angefangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Joa denk du warst so ab 500 - 600 dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

danke


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

hmm hab auch keinens chimmer mehr wan ich meinen ersten senf dazugab^^


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Mit den Screens dauert noch  leider:/ Muss ein paar machen


np



.Côco schrieb:


> Danke! ich bin auch froh da nich mehr hinzumüssen. Entweder der liegt direkt im ersten oder zweiten Versuch, oder man
> ist da stunden zugange und kriegts nich hin weil wieder einem die Kutte anbrennt oder er die Träne nicht hinbekommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^ ich will ihn überhaupt mal liegen sehen...



Aratosao schrieb:


> Ich spiel dann mal fix ne Runde Spore und mach ein paar screens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hf und bis später!



ChAkuz@ schrieb:


> hab hier auf seite 1016 angefangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^ 

Bin auch erstmal weider weg -> Frühstück besorgen und dann für E-Business lernen.
Bis später ihr! 
(könnte mir jemand ne PM schicken, wenn Arato die Screens postet? so mit Seitenzahl? Danke schomla)


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> hmm hab auch keinens chimmer mehr wan ich meinen ersten senf dazugab^^



Irgendwann wars, soviel steht fest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

oha es ist 11 uhr durch und man kommt hier auch endlich wieder zum schreiben


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> oha es ist 11 uhr durch und man kommt hier auch endlich wieder zum schreiben


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> oO das kann man doch beides parallel machen.
> 
> Wir machen Mittwochs Hyjal leer und donnerstag-freitag dann BT. den rest der woche ist dann frei, weil alles tot
> 
> ...



Ok grad in Raidplaner geschaut. Mittwoch Hyjal Wir schaffen da höchstens 4 Bosse. Anmeldungen: 9
Montag BT: 11 Anmeldungen
Sonntag BT: 3 Anmeldungen 


Bei uns geht die letzten Wochen gar nix -.-
BT gimpen wir an RoS rum und Gurtogg ist auch noch nicht down.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> np
> 
> 
> ^^ ich will ihn überhaupt mal liegen sehen...
> ...




Wird gemacht, sobald ich sie seh, muss dann nämlich auch ma ne Stunde weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dir viel Spaß und bis dann!


----------



## ChAkuz@ (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 is wirklich so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ok grad in Raidplaner geschaut. Mittwoch Hyjal Wir schaffen da höchstens 4 Bosse. Anmeldungen: 9
> Montag BT: 11 Anmeldungen
> Sonntag BT: 3 Anmeldungen
> 
> ...



Bei uns sieht das auch nicht besser aus. Unter der Woche müssen wir mit rnd aufstocken und gehn dann höchstens ssc.

Und bei Hyjal sind Leute dabei, da komm ich mir echt verkehrt vor. Mit so nem Equip war ich froh das ich Kara mitdurfte -.-


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

ChAkuz@ schrieb:


> is wirklich so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Mit so nem Equip war ich froh das ich Kara mitdurfte -.-



Oh ^^


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ok grad in Raidplaner geschaut. Mittwoch Hyjal Wir schaffen da höchstens 4 Bosse. Anmeldungen: 9
> Montag BT: 11 Anmeldungen
> Sonntag BT: 3 Anmeldungen
> 
> ...



Die beiden sind auch mit die schwierigsten Bosse da drin. Mutter ist anschliessend nur noch ein Witz, der Rat ist einfach nur endlos lang der Kampf und illidan nur die 2te phase spannend.

Siedeblut ist irgendwie sehr aggroempfindlich. Das ist bei uns wenn dann immer das todesurteil. und bei Ros bringt sich meist irgendwer selber um  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAkuz@ (10. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Bei uns sieht das auch nicht besser aus. Unter der Woche müssen wir mit rnd aufstocken und gehn dann höchstens ssc.
> 
> Und bei Hyjal sind Leute dabei, da komm ich mir echt verkehrt vor. Mit so nem Equip war ich froh das ich Kara mitdurfte -.-



wo wir schon bei kara sind..gestern hab ichs das 1. mal gecleart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *feudenstränen*


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

So, Creator screens sind fertig. Kommen sofort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ok grad in Raidplaner geschaut. Mittwoch Hyjal Wir schaffen da höchstens 4 Bosse. Anmeldungen: 9
> Montag BT: 11 Anmeldungen
> Sonntag BT: 3 Anmeldungen
> 
> ...




Anmeldungen bei uns:

Mi.  33
Do. 30
Fr.  23

reicht also dicke aus, bzw. es können nichtmal alle mit die wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vor einigen Wochen kamen wir auch nicht weiter bei Archi. Irgendwann ist dann der knoten geplatz. Das wichtigste ist echt das einfach niemand stirbt. Der schaden kommt dann schon von alleine ausreichend. Und ab 10% ist der echt endgeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

ChAkuz@ schrieb:


> wo wir schon bei kara sind..gestern hab ichs das 1. mal gecleart
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

so bin essen ciao ciao


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Die beiden sind auch mit die schwierigsten Bosse da drin. Mutter ist anschliessend nur noch ein Witz, der Rat ist einfach nur endlos lang der Kampf und illidan nur die 2te phase spannend.
> 
> Siedeblut ist irgendwie sehr aggroempfindlich. Das ist bei uns wenn dann immer das todesurteil. und bei Ros bringt sich meist irgendwer selber um
> 
> ...



RoS geht nicht down weil in P2 der Tank zu wenig Aggro aufbaut und die DD's keine DPS fahren können. Dann gehen alle oom.
Siedeblut noch keinen einzigen Try. Supremus wird auch nur rumgegimpt und bringt 3/4 vom Raid um. Das einzigste was klappt ist Najentus und Akama und mittlerweile auch Teron.

In Hyjal verreckt immer ein DD weil er zu blöd ist nen Trank etc. zu schlucken oder sich denkt ach der Cast geht noch durch -> Kettenreaktion Wipe. (Bei Archi mein ich)


----------



## Yinnai (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Anmeldungen bei uns:
> 
> Mi.  33
> Do. 30
> Fr.  23



bei den Anmeldungen wird man ja direkt neidisch


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> bei den Anmeldungen wird man ja direkt neidisch



Jap  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> So, Creator screens sind fertig. Kommen sofort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schreib Sala ne PM, sie hat drum gebeten wenn die Screens fertig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tante V (10. September 2008)

wieder da!

*was vom Frühstück für euch mit bringt und in die runde wirft*

soo und jetzt muss ich arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Kann sie net Posten oO Ist eig. nur Imageshack


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> RoS geht nicht down weil in P2 der Tank zu wenig Aggro aufbaut und die DD's keine DPS fahren können. Dann gehen alle oom.
> Siedeblut noch keinen einzigen Try. Supremus wird auch nur rumgegimpt und bringt 3/4 vom Raid um. Das einzigste was klappt ist Najentus und Akama und mittlerweile auch Teron.
> 
> In Hyjal verreckt immer ein DD weil er zu blöd ist nen Trank etc. zu schlucken *oder sich denkt ach der Cast geht noch durch -> Kettenreaktion Wipe. *(Bei Archi mein ich)




!! -dkp !!

Sowas geht mal gar nicht meiner meinung nach! aber solche Nulpen hatten wir auch schon mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Kann sie net Posten oO Ist eig. nur Imageshack



Hmmm...


----------



## ChAkuz@ (10. September 2008)

is ambossar schon oben?...bin zu faul selbst zu guggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith: danke dir slavery 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

irgendwie erlauben es die admins net oO


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> RoS geht nicht down weil in P2 der Tank zu wenig Aggro aufbaut und die DD's keine DPS fahren können. Dann gehen alle oom.
> Siedeblut noch keinen einzigen Try. Supremus wird auch nur rumgegimpt und bringt 3/4 vom Raid um. Das einzigste was klappt ist Najentus und Akama und mittlerweile auch Teron.
> 
> In Hyjal verreckt immer ein DD weil er zu blöd ist nen Trank etc. zu schlucken oder sich denkt ach der Cast geht noch durch -> Kettenreaktion Wipe. (Bei Archi mein ich)




Bei ROS ist es ja verständlich. Das war bei uns auch ne weile das Problem und ist es teilweise auch jetzt noch. Nur das mit Supremus versteh ich nich....man muss doch entweder nur draufhauen oder weglaufen?

Aber schön das ihr Teron schafft. Die Konstrukte sind die ersten male auch nicht ohne. Btw. ohne Makros krieg ich die immer noch nicht hin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> !! -dkp !!
> 
> Sowas geht mal gar nicht meiner meinung nach! aber solche Nulpen hatten wir auch schon mit
> 
> ...



Nulpen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DD die nur auf ihren DMG-Meter schaun und denen das Teamplay egal ist...


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Nulpen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




/sign

und wegen sowas gibts dann keinen Loot für irgendwen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr kommen^^


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Pewpew nu gehts^^


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> irgendwie erlauben es die admins net oO



Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Nulpen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gut das ich das Problem nicht hab, bin als Hexer in Hyjal eh oben xD


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Schade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nu gehts, musste fix was ändern^^


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> und wegen sowas gibts dann keinen Loot für irgendwen
> 
> ...



Loot is nebensächlich, hauptsache erster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Gut das ich das Problem nicht hab, bin als Hexer in Hyjal eh oben xD




Würde mich auch schwer wundern wenn nich^^

Bei dem trash geht das auch nich anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Montag waren wir mal wieder FDS und da war ich (!!) auf platz 2. Das war mal wieder ein richtig schönes gefühl obwohl ich da oben eigentlich gar nicht sein sollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber Feuermages bei Alar ist halt irgendwie ungünstig XD


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Loot is nebensächlich, hauptsache erster
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




is klar^^


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

na wenigstens ist in 20 min. mittagspause.
ich schlafe gleich ein und so wirklich lust habe ich heute auch nicht.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Pewpew nu gehts^^







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und was kann man in diesem Spiel alles machen?


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Würde mich auch schwer wundern wenn nich^^
> 
> Bei dem trash geht das auch nich anders
> 
> ...



GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> na wenigstens ist in 20 min. mittagspause.
> ich schlafe gleich ein und so wirklich lust habe ich heute auch nicht.




geht mir auch so


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> geht mir auch so




mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Handeln kämpfen , alles^^


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

gleich ein wenig schlafen, wenn ich kann.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sieht echt interessant aus auf den screens. Ich muss mich da nachher mal mit beschäftigen ob das was für mich wäre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Handeln kämpfen , alles^^



Irgendwie würds mich schon jucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> So, nu gehts weiter.
> In der Stammesphase kann man dann auch häuser und Rüstungen (!) designen für den stamm. Und dieser designer ist..genial^^
> Wenn du willst kann ich dir ein paar screens schicken )
> Dann kommt die Zivilisationsphase:
> ...


Push. ^^


----------



## Yinnai (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Würde mich auch schwer wundern wenn nich^^
> 
> Bei dem trash geht das auch nich anders
> 
> ...



Und das obwohl ich Wichtel stelle, ich glaube das erklärt auch warum wir nicht weiterkommen. Fehlt übelst dmg, wenn ich schon seh das der 5te (AoE DD) 2,5-3 mio im dmg hinter mir liegt nach dem Raid


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

ich glaub über das spiel hab ich schon was gelesen.


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

irgendwie is ohne natsu langweilig XD und xely lässt sich mal wieder nich blicken hmm


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Push. ^^



Wenns halt billiger wäre...^^


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Und das obwohl ich Wichtel stelle, ich glaube das erklärt auch warum wir nicht weiterkommen. Fehlt übelst dmg, wenn ich schon seh das der 5te (AoE DD) 2,5-3 mio im dmg hinter mir liegt nach dem Raid




Oo

Das ist allerdings echt übel. Ich mein, ich bin auch meilenweit von den Hexern und Mages entfernt in Hyjal und mach teilweise weniger schaden (beim Trash) als unser Prot... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Aber Shadows habens mit aoe nicht so. Das ist echt uneffektiv. Aber hauptsache man macht überhaupt was und holt das bei den bossen wieder raus.

Ich hab recount z.b. immer auf "momentaner Kampf" stehen damit ich weiss was bei dem boss gerade so ging. Sonst bei alle daten bin ich immer so auf 8 - 10 etwa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

gz zu fast 20 seiten in der zwischenzeit wo ich mich mit nen schei*** programm geärgert hab -.-


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> irgendwie is ohne natsu langweilig XD und xely lässt sich mal wieder nich blicken hmm



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Werd ich mir merken, dass wir nich so toll sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> irgendwie is ohne natsu langweilig XD und xely lässt sich mal wieder nich blicken hmm




Jaaaa...die Labertasche ist nicht da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> gz zu fast 20 seiten in der zwischenzeit wo ich mich mit nen schei*** programm geärgert hab -.-




/handshake

gratz^^


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wenns halt billiger wäre...^^


Aber mir wars wert^^ Noch mehr screens kommen


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> irgendwie is ohne natsu langweilig XD und xely lässt sich mal wieder nich blicken hmm




danke danke^^

aber ich glaub ich gehe gleich nachhause shceis kopfschmerzen dachte mit mittagessen gehen die weg aber nee jetzt ist mir auch noch schlecht -.-


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Jaaaa...die Labertasche ist nicht da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




labertasche -.-


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Und das obwohl ich Wichtel stelle, ich glaube das erklärt auch warum wir nicht weiterkommen. Fehlt übelst dmg, wenn ich schon seh das der 5te (AoE DD) 2,5-3 mio im dmg hinter mir liegt nach dem Raid




OMG!!! Jetzt wollt ich grad mal im Arsenal gucken was bei euch so geht, da seh ich wo du herkommst!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

hunger hätt ich ja auch schon


JUHUUUUUUU 5 min noch bis zum essen ^^


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Hmmm...i wie funzt Imageshack net :/ Später kommen vllt. noch mehr


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> labertasche -.-



jep 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> labertasche -.-




Ja^^ du unterhält mich immer sooo schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/kuscheln


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> hunger hätt ich ja auch schon
> 
> 
> JUHUUUUUUU 5 min noch bis zum essen ^^



Hab ich auch, wie n Bär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Hmmm...i wie funzt Imageshack net :/ Später kommen vllt. noch mehr




nimm dich abload.de, is schneller wie imageshack ^^


----------



## Yinnai (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ...Aber Shadows habens mit aoe nicht so. Das ist echt uneffektiv. Aber hauptsache man macht überhaupt was und holt das bei den bossen wieder raus.
> 
> Ich hab recount z.b. immer auf "momentaner Kampf" stehen damit ich weiss was bei dem boss gerade so ging. Sonst bei alle daten bin ich immer so auf 8 - 10 etwa
> 
> ...



ja wenn ein shadow weiter hinteliegt bei dem Hyjal trash versteh ich das, aber nicht wenn es ein mage oder hexer so weit abschlägt. Manche sind müssen ja schon angst bekommen das sie vom Protpala nicht überholt werden.


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> danke danke^^
> 
> aber ich glaub ich gehe gleich nachhause shceis kopfschmerzen dachte mit mittagessen gehen die weg aber nee jetzt ist mir auch noch schlecht -.-


na dann gute besserung wünsch ich man liest sich vielleicht mal wieder^^


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Bin dann erstmal weg Bis Später denne )


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ohhh nicht weinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hab ich auch, wie n Bär
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




und was wird es bei dir gutes geben heute?


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> nimm dich abload.de, is schneller wie imageshack ^^


Werd ich gucken, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Bin dann erstmal weg Bis Später denne )



bye!


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Bin dann erstmal weg Bis Später denne )




bye, bis später


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> ja wenn ein shadow weiter hinteliegt bei dem Hyjal trash versteh ich das, aber nicht wenn es ein mage oder hexer so weit abschlägt. Manche sind müssen ja schon angst bekommen das sie vom Protpala nicht überholt werden.




Das meinte ich ja. bei dem Aoe gebombe müsste da echt mehr kommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

nimm dich abload <= boah mein satz war gutes deutsch -.-

richtig gedacht, falsch geschrieben.. wie immer


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> und was wird es bei dir gutes geben heute?



Das steht noch in den Sternen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (10. September 2008)

Mahlzeit! Hunger!! Erstmal lecker Gulaschsuppe essen gehen. *mjam*

(Dieser Post dient lediglich der allgemeinen Belustigung und hat keinen tieferen Sinn. *muahahahahaha*)


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Das meinte ich ja. bei dem Aoe gebombe müsste da echt mehr kommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




sogar als fury mit weitereichende stöße und WW muss aufpassen das der protpala nicht mehr schaden macht wie ich O_o


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> ja wenn ein shadow weiter hinteliegt bei dem Hyjal trash versteh ich das, aber nicht wenn es ein mage oder hexer so weit abschlägt. Manche sind müssen ja schon angst bekommen das sie vom Protpala nicht überholt werden.




Übrigens gratz zum schönsten Server^^

Los Locos kam mir doch auch irgendwie bekannt vor *rofl*


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

so bin mal eine rauchen und mir was zu essen kaufen.
meine katze hat mir ja heute schon wieder mein brot geklaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Captain_Chaos schrieb:


> Mahlzeit! Hunger!! Erstmal lecker Gulaschsuppe essen gehen. *mjam*
> 
> (Dieser Post dient lediglich der allgemeinen Belustigung und hat keinen tieferen Sinn. *muahahahahaha*)



na dann guten hunger


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> so bin mal eine rauchen und mir was zu essen kaufen.
> meine katze hat mir ja heute schon wieder mein brot geklaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



PÖHSE PHÖSE CAT

na dann gut rauch und guten hunge bis später


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

Mahlzeit


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> sogar als fury mit weitereichende stöße und WW muss aufpassen das der protpala nicht mehr schaden macht wie ich O_o




Das ist ja auch klar, weil du als Fury nicht 15 Ziele gleichzeitig haust. Als Hexer hingegen schon: Saat ftw^^

und da sollte man dann schon mehr schaden machen als der Prot. Alle "einzel" dd´s jetzt beim trash mal aussen vor. Das ist was anderes


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

kurz reinguck!!! dolles thema btw ich fahr in hjyal am trash 1800-2200dps =P
820spell dmg full buffed INC !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So MIttagspause


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Mahlzeit Ihr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ja^^ du unterhält mich immer sooo schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja wen das positiv ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/zurückkuscheln


naja leute ich gehe nach hause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir sehen uns nächste woche wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch klar, weil du als Fury nicht 15 Ziele gleichzeitig haust. Als Hexer hingegen schon: Saat ftw^^
> 
> und da sollte man dann schon mehr schaden machen als der Prot. Alle "einzel" dd´s jetzt beim trash mal aussen vor. Das ist was anderes




jap gestern sind die beim trash 4k dps gefahren die hexer .. ich dacht nur *WTF*


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> kurz reinguck!!! dolles thema btw ich fahr in hjyal am trash 1800-2200dps =P
> 820spell dmg full buffed INC !
> 
> 
> ...




Genau das mein ich!

Guten Appetit!!

Ich schaff da max 1300-1400 beim trash. Unsere Hexer teilweise 4k  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Ihr!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mahlzeit


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja wen das positiv ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Gute Besserung Natsu  /winken

Ich guck heut abend mal kurz bei dir aufm Server rein wenn du da bist


----------



## Yinnai (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Übrigens gratz zum schönsten Server^^
> 
> Los Locos kam mir doch auch irgendwie bekannt vor *rofl*



Hehe, ja Mok Nathal ist mir gleich ins Auge gesprungen.

Kann da zwar keinen außer Cow aber naja xD


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja wen das positiv ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


tun wir nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gute besserung dir^^


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Hehe, ja Mok Nathal ist mir gleich ins Auge gesprungen.
> 
> Kann da zwar keinen außer Cow aber naja xD




Cowcow die alte wucherborke^^

aber lustig wie klein die welt bzw. das i-net ist! Wir laufen uns bestimmt in og nochmal übern weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Hallo? ist mein Forum kaputt oder spricht keiner mehr mit mir?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stix (10. September 2008)

möp möp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (10. September 2008)

Doch doch sind noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

na jetzt wo natsu weg iss... armes coco 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin halt nur halb anwesend!


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Stixx ist auch hier^^

bald haben wir hier halb pere im Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> na jetzt wo natsu weg iss... armes coco
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



besser halb als gar nicht!


----------



## Stix (10. September 2008)

Jo auf der Arbeit ist immer so langweilig darum such ich hier immer nach unterhaltung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

soo *leberkäse semmeln iss*

MAHLZEIT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



direkt vom fleischer nebenan ^^


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> Jo auf der Arbeit ist immer so langweilig darum such ich hier immer nach unterhaltung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Geht mir ja auch so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich mein viel eher das hier schon drei Leute von Perenolde rumrennen. Ich finds irgendwie witzig^^


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> soo *leberkäse semmeln iss*
> 
> MAHLZEIT
> 
> ...




Guten Appetit!

Bei mir gibts erst nachher zuhause was. *sonst zu dick werd*


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Guten Appetit!
> 
> Bei mir gibts erst nachher zuhause was. *sonst zu dick werd*




danke :-)


ach so schlimm wirds wohl nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stix (10. September 2008)

Sind bestimmt noch mehr aber zu schüchtern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was ist morgen bei euch fürn raid angemeldet?? :-P
Da kann Micha (Mondrak) wieder nicht mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> Sind bestimmt noch mehr aber zu schüchtern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Morgen sind wieder die ersten bosse in BT dran. Und das Mondrak da nich mitkann weiss ich ja. Der tut mir echt leid mit
seinen blöden arbeitszeiten -.-

ich kann dir ja nen screen posten vom raidplaner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keryn (10. September 2008)

sacht ma....was is eigentlich mit den servern!?!?btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stix (10. September 2008)

Morgen ist sein freier Tag aber da hab ich ihn in beschlag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> Jo auf der Arbeit ist immer so langweilig darum such ich hier immer nach unterhaltung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bist du nicht der einzigste hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



.Côco schrieb:


> Geht mir ja auch so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


von meinem server rennt hier gar keiner rum 



.Côco schrieb:


> Guten Appetit!
> 
> Bei mir gibts erst nachher zuhause was. *sonst zu dick werd*


mit zu dick werden hab ich keine probleme. im gegenteil bin für meine grösse eigentlich zu dünn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerb_Mann (10. September 2008)

Keryn schrieb:


> sacht ma....was is eigentlich mit den servern!?!?btw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



KA bin arbeiten^^


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> Morgen ist sein freier Tag aber da hab ich ihn in beschlag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Tstststs^^


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Da fällt mir grad ein:

Kann von euch einer +15 spell auf Armschiene? Ich such mir nen wolf nach wem der das kann.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mats hab ich seit tagen in der tasche und renn mit unverzauberten armschienen rum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stix (10. September 2008)

Kann sein muss ich nachher mal gucken mein Pala ist vz^^


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

Jenny das lässt sich ändern dick machen iss leichter als alles andere auf der welt...
BTW Coco wann kommst du Slave und mich mal auf Thrall besuchen?


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> mit zu dick werden hab ich keine probleme. im gegenteil bin für meine grösse eigentlich zu dünn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hm da sind wir schon 2
das gute ist: ich kann so viel essen wie ich will, ich nehm keinen gramm zu ^^


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Jenny das lässt sich ändern dick machen iss leichter als alles andere auf der welt...
> BTW Coco wann kommst du Slave und mich mal auf Thrall besuchen?




Kann ich ja auch heut noch machen^^

Es gibt doch da irgendson tool das man auch ingame serverübergreifend labern kann....kennt das einer?

Ich glaub sowas brauch ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Kann ich ja auch heut noch machen^^
> 
> Es gibt doch da irgendson tool das man auch ingame serverübergreifend labern kann....kennt das einer?
> 
> ...




Xfire ?
mit den kannste gameübergreifend labern ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Jenny das lässt sich ändern dick machen iss leichter als alles andere auf der welt...
> BTW Coco wann kommst du Slave und mich mal auf Thrall besuchen?


ja ne ist schon klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



.Côco schrieb:


> Kann ich ja auch heut noch machen^^
> 
> Es gibt doch da irgendson tool das man auch ingame serverübergreifend labern kann....kennt das einer?
> 
> ...


noch nicht gehört fänd ich aber super


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> Xfire ?
> mit den kannste gameübergreifend labern ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Genausowas mein ich!  Irgendwas dass man nicht immer auf dem jeweiligen Server sein muss bzw. game aber trotzdem labern kann^^

Ich guck mir das nachher mal an wie das so funzt


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

@ Stixx & Yinnai:  Geht bei euch Samstag was Kara-mäßig? Ich hab da nen kleinen Jäger der da tooootal gern mal reinwill *zwinker*


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Jenny das lässt sich ändern dick machen iss leichter als alles andere auf der welt...
> BTW Coco wann kommst du Slave und mich mal auf Thrall besuchen?




apropo thrall

gibs da anständige raid gilden?
bin ja am überlegen server zu wechseln


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

oh man so langsam merk ich meine bänder. scheiss kapselriss!
laufe momentan leicht behindert in der gegend rum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

Also mit TS kannst auch Serverübergreifend labern!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> oh man so langsam merk ich meine bänder. scheiss kapselriss!
> laufe momentan leicht behindert in der gegend rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




au du arme
*tröst*


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> oh man so langsam merk ich meine bänder. scheiss kapselriss!
> laufe momentan leicht behindert in der gegend rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Autsch! was haste denn angestellt?


----------



## Stix (10. September 2008)

Also meine Gilde geht die Woche aber da kann ich nicht. Ich will samstag auch mit meinem Mage der braucht noch Marken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sonst organisieren wir halt was hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Also mit TS kannst auch Serverübergreifend labern!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das ist schon klar, aber schwierig wenn man grad im raid ist das TS zu wechseln ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Also mit TS kannst auch Serverübergreifend labern!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich suche immernoch mein micro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich glaub muss mir mal ein neues kaufen, dann finde ich das alte auch wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> Also meine Gilde geht die Woche aber da kann ich nicht. Ich will samstag auch mit meinem Mage der braucht noch Marken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




/dafür

Ich könnte auch noch meinen Cousin und einen paar gildenkollegen belabern. Allerdings bräuchten wir noch zwei mittelprächtige oder einen richtig guten heiler.

Ich hätte folgendes im Angebot:

1 x Defkrieger
1 x Verstärkerschamie
1 x Mage
1 x Dizipriester (geht auch als heiler, schon getestet)
1 x Jäger <-- icke

Alles andere hab ich letzte woche schon nicht gefunden. Und nach ner stunde suchen hatte ich irgendwie kein bock mehr -.-


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

Auf Thrall ist die aktuell beste Raidgilde Deutschlands... 
Also In Harmony, desweiteren sind Archons und The Pink Crusade gute Adressen... (für allis)
Jeder der Allimania kennt wird wohl auch den Gildenchefe von TPC kennen unser lieber HORST!

Kommt drauf an was du Raiden willst, bin ja mit dem Neuaufbau von TIF beschäftigt, waren zu Khara Zeiten noch Top 10 in Europa und hatte Euro 3rd kill auf Nethergroll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thrall war früher als Bauernserver im Verruf naja, jetzt denke ich das hier mehr geht wie auf anderen Servern siehe Sunwell Gate Events und Co.

Wobei Pernolde glauube ich in der Masse stärker aufgestellt ist!


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich suche immernoch mein micro
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




oO ich würd ohne Headset gar nicht klarkommen....


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Auf Thrall ist die aktuell beste Raidgilde Deutschlands...
> Also In Harmony, desweiteren sind Archons und The Pink Crusade gute Adressen... (für allis)
> Jeder der Allimania kennt wird wohl auch den Gildenchefe von TPC kennen unser lieber HORST!
> 
> ...




Das Stimmt...auf Allyseite ist der Server einfach mächtig voll!


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Autsch! was haste denn angestellt?


war in bayern in einem wasserrutschenpark und ein kumpel wollte direkt auf ne extremrutsche.
bis dahin fand ich das auch ne witzige idee, bis ich unten scheisse aufgeklatscht bin.
resultat kapselriss im zweiten zeh und 6-8 wochen aua.
hab halt heute morgen dann auch noch scheisse getapt, weil ich es eilig hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stix (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> /dafür
> 
> Ich könnte auch noch meinen Cousin und einen paar gildenkollegen belabern. Allerdings bräuchten wir noch zwei mittelprächtige oder einen richtig guten heiler.
> 
> ...



Naja im Notfall würde ich mim Pala kommen weil es ja doch immer am MT hängt dann reichen 2 Heiler meist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bekomm ich halt nur nen neues Steinchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber bisher hab ich immer schnell ne Gruppe gefunden. Bin letztesn Samstag schon um 12 dafür geladen worden von ner rnd grp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

armes jenny *knuddel*


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> Naja im Notfall würde ich mim Pala kommen weil es ja doch immer am MT hängt dann reichen 2 Heiler meist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja..rnd group wollte ich samstag mit dem jäger noch nicht. War alles noch sehr grün-blau. Das tat sogar mir in den Augen weh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und auf
das rumgeflame hatte ich echt keinen nerv. Also lieber warten etc.^^


----------



## Stix (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> oO ich würd ohne Headset gar nicht klarkommen....



Es gibt Gruppen da bin ich froh wenn wir kein TS benutzen.
Dann mucke an und kein Noob versucht dir ne neue Taktik in hc innis oder Kara zu erklären um repkosten zu farmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> war in bayern in einem wasserrutschenpark und ein kumpel wollte direkt auf ne extremrutsche.
> bis dahin fand ich das auch ne witzige idee, bis ich unten scheisse aufgeklatscht bin.
> resultat kapselriss im zweiten zeh und 6-8 wochen aua.
> hab halt heute morgen dann auch noch scheisse getapt, weil ich es eilig hatte
> ...




*eimach*


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> oO ich würd ohne Headset gar nicht klarkommen....


es geht. mein freund spielt meist mit mir zusammen, er antwortet dann meist für mich.
ausser als ich über ihn geschimpft hab, weil er mich hat sterben lassen! das hab ich alles geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> Es gibt Gruppen da bin ich froh wenn wir kein TS benutzen.
> Dann mucke an und kein Noob versucht dir ne neue Taktik in hc innis oder Kara zu erklären um repkosten zu farmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Man erklärt Taktiken in hc und Kara? oO hab ich ja schon ewig nich erlebt!


----------



## Stix (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Naja..rnd group wollte ich samstag mit dem jäger noch nicht. War alles noch sehr grün-blau. Das tat sogar mir in den Augen weh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach was wenn man den Spielen kann macht der selbst grün genug dmg. machst halt du oder ich Rl dann haben die nichts zu sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

ululululu ich bin wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber auch nur kurz :/


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

So, was ist Thema? :9


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Aber Stixx...ich weiss was du meinst. Ich hatte mal nen Gruul-run rnd. DAS war furchtbar. Alle durcheinander gelabert, keinen nen plan was er machen sollte und ich und Evi waren auf platz 1 - 2 im recount. Mit etwa 15% abstand vor allen anderen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Never ever wieder sowas^^


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> Es gibt Gruppen da bin ich froh wenn wir kein TS benutzen.
> Dann mucke an und kein Noob versucht dir ne neue Taktik in hc innis oder Kara zu erklären um repkosten zu farmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei uns hat letztes mal einer schon mit also angefangen. da haben wir uns angeschaut und haben beide im selben moment oh nein gesagt. fand ich ziehmlich witzig. wir durften uns dann ewig lang zu texten lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

aber echt bei rdms isses besser auf ts zu verzichten...
und wennen pala tankt gibts eh nur die taktik rein da weihe an und nebenher emails schreiben!


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> Ach was wenn man den Spielen kann macht der selbst grün genug dmg. machst halt du oder ich Rl dann haben die nichts zu sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (10. September 2008)

wollt nur grad melden das es mich auch noch gibt aber glaub bin für heute und für immer ausn threat wohl drausen^^
also hab ab nächster woche wieder schule kein fachpraktikum mehr sprich kann ich mittwochs nimmer in diesem threat sein^^
cya des halbe jahr war lustig^^


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Auf Thrall ist die aktuell beste Raidgilde Deutschlands...
> Also In Harmony, desweiteren sind Archons und The Pink Crusade gute Adressen... (für allis)
> Jeder der Allimania kennt wird wohl auch den Gildenchefe von TPC kennen unser lieber HORST!
> 
> ...




nur ob man da ne chance hat irgendwie reinzukommen?

mit meinen equip nehmen mich halt die meisten gilden nicht mit, mein ziel wäre es MH & BT zu gehn

wenn ich dort reinkomm wechsel ich von heute auf morgen den server, da kannst gift drauf nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stix (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Man erklärt Taktiken in hc und Kara? oO hab ich ja schon ewig nich erlebt!



Ich auch nich vor allem lachst du dich schlapp was die dann anfangen. Gestern Bota und dann wollte der bei dem Dämon sich oben hinstellen weil ja dann keiner ins feuer kommt, statt einfach auf range.
Lasse den Tank dann 20 sek. antanken weil ich ja merkte das der kaum agro aufbaut. Mache 3 versengen (leider alle crit ^^), boss kommt ich eisblock. Eisblock läuft ab boss kommt zurück und haut mich um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Darum lieber Mucke an und einfach richtig machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> wollt nur grad melden das es mich auch noch gibt aber glaub bin für heute und für immer ausn threat wohl drausen^^
> also hab ab nächster woche wieder schule kein fachpraktikum mehr sprich kann ich mittwochs nimmer in diesem threat sein^^
> cya des halbe jahr war lustig^^


wir werden uns bestimmt im nachtschwärmer noch über die füsse laufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oder???


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> bei uns hat letztes mal einer schon mit also angefangen. da haben wir uns angeschaut und haben beide im selben moment oh nein gesagt. fand ich ziehmlich witzig. wir durften uns dann ewig lang zu texten lassen
> ...




zzzZZZzzz   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich sortier bei sowas immer mein Inventar neu^^

Noch schlimmer finde ich wenn jemand bei einem wirklich komplizierten boss noch nicht war. Da schlaf ich immer bald ein bei. Keal´Thas z.b. *schnarch*


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> wollt nur grad melden das es mich auch noch gibt aber glaub bin für heute und für immer ausn threat wohl drausen^^
> also hab ab nächster woche wieder schule kein fachpraktikum mehr sprich kann ich mittwochs nimmer in diesem threat sein^^
> cya des halbe jahr war lustig^^


Gerne :9 

Viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bye  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> wollt nur grad melden das es mich auch noch gibt aber glaub bin für heute und für immer ausn threat wohl drausen^^
> also hab ab nächster woche wieder schule kein fachpraktikum mehr sprich kann ich mittwochs nimmer in diesem threat sein^^
> cya des halbe jahr war lustig^^







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fand ich auch und du wirst mir sehr sehr fehlen!

Viel erfolg wünsch ich dir dann und meld dich ruhig mal per PN wenn du mittwochs schon nicht kannst


----------



## Stix (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> aber echt bei rdms isses besser auf ts zu verzichten...
> und wennen pala tankt gibts eh nur die taktik rein da weihe an und nebenher emails schreiben!



Eben ich guck auch immer tv wenn ich tanken muss mit pala. musst nur schön knöpfchen drücken wenn cd weg und gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da träumen andere tanks von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> wollt nur grad melden das es mich auch noch gibt aber glaub bin für heute und für immer ausn threat wohl drausen^^
> also hab ab nächster woche wieder schule kein fachpraktikum mehr sprich kann ich mittwochs nimmer in diesem threat sein^^
> cya des halbe jahr war lustig^^



bye und viel spass noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> Ich auch nich vor allem lachst du dich schlapp was die dann anfangen. Gestern Bota und dann wollte der bei dem Dämon sich oben hinstellen weil ja dann keiner ins feuer kommt, statt einfach auf range.
> Lasse den Tank dann 20 sek. antanken weil ich ja merkte das der kaum agro aufbaut. Mache 3 versengen (leider alle crit ^^), boss kommt ich eisblock. Eisblock läuft ab boss kommt zurück und haut mich um
> 
> 
> ...




20 sec. antanken? was hat der denn gemacht? oO

In der Nase gebohrt und damit versucht den boss zu halten? echt strange


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> zzzZZZzzz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ne wenn ich wo noch nicht war bekomme ich das immer nebenbei von meinem freund erzählt.
wenn wir nur mit unserer gilde unterwegs sind wird eigentlich überwiegent nur rumgeblödelt, da jeder weiss was er zu machen hat.


----------



## Chuckzz (10. September 2008)

Steht heut Irgendwas besonderes An aufn servern? Kommt schon der neue Patch oder warum dauert das solang^^


----------



## Stix (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> 20 sec. antanken? was hat der denn gemacht? oO
> 
> In der Nase gebohrt und damit versucht den boss zu halten? echt strange



Der dachte vielleicht er hat genug Gesichtsagro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> nur ob man da ne chance hat irgendwie reinzukommen?
> 
> mit meinen equip nehmen mich halt die meisten gilden nicht mit, mein ziel wäre es MH & BT zu gehn
> 
> ...



Naja als off hast halt schlechte karten egal wo...
Für dein equip würd ich dich auf thrall an the others verweisen oder carpe noctem die legen in mh und bt die ersten 2 bosse....


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> Eben ich guck auch immer tv wenn ich tanken muss mit pala. musst nur schön knöpfchen drücken wenn cd weg und gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich hatte ja anfangs auch keine Ahnung was ein Pala-tank so kann, bis ich mit einem in Dampfkammer hc war. (mit Hexer und Mage dabei) Alles, wirklich ALLES wurde einfach AOE getankt. Kein scheep, kein übernehmen, kein cc. Einfach alle zusammen in die weihe und AOe kaputtkloppen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Herrlich sowas. Und dazu ist es mir noch fast unmöglich bei einem Pala aggro zu ziehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

so mal wieder weg fürn paar min coco schreib ma ne pm! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> Der dachte vielleicht er hat genug Gesichtsagro
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Die hab wenn dann meistens ich obwohl ich noch ncihtmal was gecastet hab. Schon öfters erlebt....DAS ist dann seltsam.

Aber mal ehrlich: 20 sec. antanken? so lange könnt ich gar nicht warten!  Ich warte bis etwa 1,5k aggro und dann abmarsch.


----------



## Stix (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja anfangs auch keine Ahnung was ein Pala-tank so kann, bis ich mit einem in Dampfkammer hc war. (mit Hexer und Mage dabei) Alles, wirklich ALLES wurde einfach AOE getankt. Kein scheep, kein übernehmen, kein cc. Einfach alle zusammen in die weihe und AOe kaputtkloppen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Geilste run bisher hatte ich mit 3 hexen nem healschami und ich als tank in bw hc. 32 min durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schild geworfen und die dann voll dmg drauf bis die bei der gruppe waren waren die fast alle down was noch ankam hat nen stun bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

re


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> re


webe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> re




wäbä


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> Geilste run bisher hatte ich mit 3 hexen nem healschami und ich als tank in bw hc. 32 min durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




genau das mein ich *träum*

Palas find ich toll!

(Ausser bei Kaz´rogal^^)


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> re


wb


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> re



re und wb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## harlot07 (10. September 2008)

guten mittag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> re und wb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dir auch wb^^


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Dir auch wb^^



Schankedön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stix (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> genau das mein ich *träum*
> 
> Palas find ich toll!
> 
> (Ausser bei Kaz´rogal^^)



naja ich werd nun meinen mage zum main machen da ich keine lust mehr auf den pala habe. Immer nur Trash machen und bei bossen ein Siegel aufrecht halten find ich was langweilig. Werd dann nur noch den Trash in Hyjal tanken weil wir keinen anderen Prot in der Gilde haben.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Naja als off hast halt schlechte karten egal wo...
> Für dein equip würd ich dich auf thrall an the others verweisen oder carpe noctem die legen in mh und bt die ersten 2 bosse....




genau da liegt das problem drin, off krieger gibs halt wie sand am meer

mh und bt, gibs bei uns ne menge gilden die das auch legen, nur das prob ist KOMM da mal rein, das fast ein ding der unmöglichkeit.. größere gilden suchen ja immer wieder leute was man so mitbekommt, nur eben halt keine off-krieger..
hm muss mal schaun und vl hab ich irgendwie eine chance, mal nen kontakt spielen lassen ob der da was organisieren kann wenn er wieder ON ist


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> naja ich werd nun meinen mage zum main machen da ich keine lust mehr auf den pala habe. Immer nur Trash machen und bei bossen ein Siegel aufrecht halten find ich was langweilig. Werd dann nur noch den Trash in Hyjal tanken weil wir keinen anderen Prot in der Gilde haben.




Genau das gleiche Problem haben unsere Prot palas auch. Auch wenn ich das total schade finde und teilweise nicht nachvollziehen kann warum sie gewisse dinge nicht dürfen. Gut bei einigen bossen gehts einfach nicht wg. Manaburn aber sonst? Versteh ich einfach nicht. Und ich versteh sehr gut das es annervt zich mal die woche umzuskillen und dann als heiler mitzulatschen damit man überhaupt mitdarf. Und zwischendurch sich dann vom Trash verkloppen zu lassen....


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> genau da liegt das problem drin, off krieger gibs halt wie sand am meer
> 
> mh und bt, gibs bei uns ne menge gilden die das auch legen, nur das prob ist KOMM da mal rein, das fast ein ding der unmöglichkeit.. größere gilden suchen ja immer wieder leute was man so mitbekommt, nur eben halt keine off-krieger..
> hm muss mal schaun und vl hab ich irgendwie eine chance, mal nen kontakt spielen lassen ob der da was organisieren kann wenn er wieder ON ist



Fury´s sind arme Würstchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## harlot07 (10. September 2008)

.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich fand den pala gar nicht lustig als ich wegen ihm gestorben bin.
wir (mein freund mit dem pala und ich mit dem krieger) am freiwindposten gestanden und drauf gewartet bis der scheiss aufzug kommt für uns wieder runter zu fahren. ihm war es zu doof zu warten springt runter macht sein schild an und steht heil unten. dann meinte er hob spring auch runter ich mach dir das schild wärend du fällst drauf. ich hab noch 3 mal gefragt ob er sich sicher ist! dann bin ich gestorben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

harlot07 schrieb:


> guten mittag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich klick nich einfach so auf irgendwelche links ohne zu wissen was sich dahinter verbirgt


----------



## Chuckzz (10. September 2008)

Kommt Heute der Neue Patch, oder warum ist Blizzard schon 2 Stunden im Verzug?


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Chuckzz schrieb:


> Kommt Heute der Neue Patch, oder warum ist Blizzard schon 2 Stunden im Verzug?




woher sollen wir das wissen?

1tens arbeiten hier die meissten gerade (bzw. sind auf der arbeit ^^)
2tens sind wir keine Mitarbeiter von Blizzard. Also wirst du dich gedulden müssen!

Its done when its done!


----------



## harlot07 (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich klick nich einfach so auf irgendwelche links ohne zu wissen was sich dahinter verbirgt



hab den post auch schon wieder gelöscht, weil buffed wegen solchen spammern wie mir anscheinend das posten von p e n n e r g a m e . d e unmöglich gemacht hat ^^


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich klick nich einfach so auf irgendwelche links ohne zu wissen was sich dahinter verbirgt



Recht hast du! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

harlot07 schrieb:


> hab den post auch schon wieder gelöscht, weil buffed wegen solchen spammern wie mir anscheinend das posten von p e n n e r g a m e . d e unmöglich gemacht hat ^^




ich meine mal gelesen zu haben das man den Link in seine Signatur packen darf wenn man dabei schreibt das das zu der seite gehört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> wie geil
> ...


die gilde hat sich schlapp gelacht weil wir kurz darauf in ner ini mit meiner schurkin und seinem hexenmeister waren und ich in irgenteiner situation gesagt hab ja ne ist klar wie mit dem krieger und dem pala. seitdem müssen sie immer lachen.

uhh da sind mir aber ein paar rechtschreibfehler im beitrag davor reingehuscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sorry bin aber ein wenig im stress um die wieder suchen zu gehen


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Mir is fad...noch 190 Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> die gilde hat sich schlapp gelacht weil wir kurz darauf in ner ini mit meiner schurkin und seinem hexenmeister waren und ich in irgenteiner situation gesagt hab ja ne ist klar wie mit dem krieger und dem pala. seitdem müssen sie immer lachen.



ich musste auch lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Mir is fad...noch 190 Minuten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hast duuuus gut!


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Und weil ihr jetz nich mehr schreibt, werd ich mich jetz in meinen Werzeugkeller verziehn und da n bisschen aufräumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Hast duuuus gut!



Ich fang aber auch schon vor 7 an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich fang aber auch schon vor 7 an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Um die zeit bin ich noch nicht ansprechbar^^

Aber das ist alles gewohnheit. Früher war ich auch immer so früh auf der arbeit, dafür aber auch deutlich eher im bettchen. Allles nur ne timingfrage


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich fang aber auch schon vor 7 an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


7:15 - 12 uhr, dann 13-16:15 uhr und freitags sogar nur bis 14:45 uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## harlot07 (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich meine mal gelesen zu haben das man den Link in seine Signatur packen darf wenn man dabei schreibt das das zu der seite gehört.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hmm...bin eh nicht so oft aktiv im forum unterwegs und hab überhaupt keine ahnung wie das mit der sig funzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich versuchs mal so:  w w w. p e n n e r g a m e . d e/change_please/3168543/

hey es klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich fang aber auch schon vor 7 an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


180 Minuten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

harlot07 schrieb:


> hmm...bin eh nicht so oft aktiv im forum unterwegs und hab überhaupt keine ahnung wie das mit der sig funzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


auf die seite geht doch eh niemand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## harlot07 (10. September 2008)

man könnte ja fremden auch mal nen gefallen tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

glaubst du wirklich dran?


----------



## harlot07 (10. September 2008)

jup


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

was soll das eigentlich mit dem Pennergame da? so richtig geschnallt hab ich das noch nicht. Klär uns unwissende doch mal auf^^


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

träum weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stix (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> 180 Minuten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



210 minuten


----------



## harlot07 (10. September 2008)

alles klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ist ein kostenloses browsergame indem man einen obdachlosen spielt und sich durch flaschensammeln und spenden bekommen (was ich hier grade versuche ^^) hoch "arbeitet". hat viele lustige features ist aber doch recht blöd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

harlot07 schrieb:


> alles klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




oO warum spielt man einen Obdachlosen? oO

Find ich irgendwie geschmacklos!


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> 210 minuten




Was arbeitest du eigentlich? bin grad neugierig!


----------



## Stix (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Was arbeitest du eigentlich? bin grad neugierig!



Bin Disponent in ner Spedition. Da bei uns aber gerade was ruihger ist bin ich an ner Internet Seite am basteln. Mein Chef ist der Kreative und ich setze um und sage was alle machbar ist   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und du??


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> Bin Disponent in ner Spedition. Da bei uns aber gerade was ruihger ist bin ich an ner Internet Seite am basteln. Mein Chef ist der Kreative und ich setze um und sage was alle machbar ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Klingt interessant!

Ich bin gelernte Bürokauffrau, arbeite derzeit als Assistenz der Geschäftsleitung in einem grossen Autohaus. Nebenbei bin ich ab dem 01.10. arbeitslos weil meine Stelle (neben einigen anderen) einfach weggekürzt wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

wie wahr wie wahr das furys arme würstchen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wird zeit das mein mage endlich 70 wird, nur imo keinen biss zu lvl'n


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Klingt interessant!
> 
> Ich bin gelernte Bürokauffrau, arbeite derzeit als Assistenz der Geschäftsleitung in einem grossen Autohaus. Nebenbei bin ich ab dem 01.10. arbeitslos weil meine Stelle (neben einigen anderen) einfach weggekürzt wurde
> 
> ...




boah sowas is hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe du findest schnell wieder eine arbeit


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Klingt interessant!
> 
> Ich bin gelernte Bürokauffrau, arbeite derzeit als Assistenz der Geschäftsleitung in einem grossen Autohaus. Nebenbei bin ich ab dem 01.10. arbeitslos weil meine Stelle (neben einigen anderen) einfach weggekürzt wurde
> 
> ...



Diese Schweine! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Klingt interessant!
> 
> Ich bin gelernte Bürokauffrau, arbeite derzeit als Assistenz der Geschäftsleitung in einem grossen Autohaus. Nebenbei bin ich ab dem 01.10. arbeitslos weil meine Stelle (neben einigen anderen) einfach weggekürzt wurde
> 
> ...


das ist nicht so schön.
hey du hast das selbe gelernt wie ich auch, nur sitze ich in der buchhaltung


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Ich überlege ja ernsthaft mit dem Addon meine Mini-Hexe zu leveln und dann zum Main zu machen. Aber ich bin irgendwie noch so unentschlossen. Die Priesterin hat mich so viel zeit und arbeit gekostet....soll ich das echt einfach aufgeben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich weiss es nicht


----------



## Stix (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Klingt interessant!
> 
> Ich bin gelernte Bürokauffrau, arbeite derzeit als Assistenz der Geschäftsleitung in einem grossen Autohaus. Nebenbei bin ich ab dem 01.10. arbeitslos weil meine Stelle (neben einigen anderen) einfach weggekürzt wurde
> 
> ...



Oh tut mir leid.

Naja gelernt hab ich mal Werkstoffprüfer. Dann beim Bund im Büro angefangen, dann Feuerfestbranche und nun hier hin verschlagen. Wie es halt so geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> das ist nicht so schön.
> hey du hast das selbe gelernt wie ich auch, nur sitze ich in der buchhaltung




Nä, schön ist echt was anderes. Aber ich bin heilfroh das ich nicht allein dastehe und mein Mann mich auch "finanziell" ein bisschen auffangen kann. Sonst hätte ich echt ein Problem.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja...mal abwarten. Irgendwo find ich schon wieder ne stelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *hoffeich*


----------



## Stix (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich überlege ja ernsthaft mit dem Addon meine Mini-Hexe zu leveln und dann zum Main zu machen. Aber ich bin irgendwie noch so unentschlossen. Die Priesterin hat mich so viel zeit und arbeit gekostet....soll ich das echt einfach aufgeben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kenn ich. MAch ich den pala weil der voll gepusht wird. Doch meinen mage weil die ja wieder zu den Top DD gemacht werden sollen. Oder doch lieber nen DK Tank für Casterbosse??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Nä, schön ist echt was anderes. Aber ich bin heilfroh das ich nicht allein dastehe und mein Mann mich auch "finanziell" ein bisschen auffangen kann. Sonst hätte ich echt ein Problem.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na klar findest du wieder was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Drück dir die Daumen das es schnellstmöglichst sein wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Nä, schön ist echt was anderes. Aber ich bin heilfroh das ich nicht allein dastehe und mein Mann mich auch "finanziell" ein bisschen auffangen kann. Sonst hätte ich echt ein Problem.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sag ich doch NICHT so schön. du findest schon was neues  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Na klar findest du wieder was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich sehs halt im Moment einfach positiv...ich kann nach dem stress der letzten wochen erstmal ein bisschen ausspannen, zuhause eine gute Hausfrau sein (ja auch das mach ich gerne wenn ich genug zeit habe) und in ruhe einen neue stelle suchen.

Nebenbei hab ich dann beim addon auch zeit die chars ebend 10 lvl zu pushen. wenn ich arbeiten gehe schaff ich das in ein paar monaten glaub ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, eine stelle hab ich direkt noch im Heimatort offen. Ich hoffe das sich da was ergibt. das wäre mein persönlicher Sieg!


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich sehs halt im Moment einfach positiv...ich kann nach dem stress der letzten wochen erstmal ein bisschen ausspannen, zuhause eine gute Hausfrau sein (ja auch das mach ich gerne wenn ich genug zeit habe) und in ruhe einen neue stelle suchen.
> 
> Nebenbei hab ich dann beim addon auch zeit die chars ebend 10 lvl zu pushen. wenn ich arbeiten gehe schaff ich das in ein paar monaten glaub ich
> 
> ...



Dann hoff ich das es dein Sieg wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> Kenn ich. MAch ich den pala weil der voll gepusht wird. Doch meinen mage weil die ja wieder zu den Top DD gemacht werden sollen. Oder doch lieber nen DK Tank für Casterbosse??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Also den DK würd ich persönlich nicht machen. Davon gibts es dann eh viel zu viele! Allein bei uns wollen das jetzt schon 3 - 4 Leute machen. Ich befürchte da schlimmes^^

Allerdings sind dabei einige unserer Hexer, so dass dann auch Platz für mich wäre. Müsste ich nur halt mal lvln. Die kurze ist jetzt lvl 7 XD


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

ich drück dir die daumen


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Also den DK würd ich persönlich nicht machen. Davon gibts es dann eh viel zu viele! Allein bei uns wollen das jetzt schon 3 - 4 Leute machen. Ich befürchte da schlimmes^^
> 
> Allerdings sind dabei einige unserer Hexer, so dass dann auch Platz für mich wäre. Müsste ich nur halt mal lvln. Die kurze ist jetzt lvl 7 XD




Na dann is sie ja sehr kurz deine Hexe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Ab wann hat man eigentlich das erste Violette Siegel (Ring) bekommen? weiss das noch einer von euch?


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

ich lvl meine chars die bis dahin 70 sind erst auf lvl 80 und dann mach ich mir erst den dk


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

böses coco ich guck und guck und iss nix mit zurückgeschreibselt!!!


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich sehs halt im Moment einfach positiv...ich kann nach dem stress der letzten wochen erstmal ein bisschen ausspannen, zuhause eine gute Hausfrau sein (ja auch das mach ich gerne wenn ich genug zeit habe) und in ruhe einen neue stelle suchen.
> 
> Nebenbei hab ich dann beim addon auch zeit die chars ebend 10 lvl zu pushen. wenn ich arbeiten gehe schaff ich das in ein paar monaten glaub ich
> 
> ...



Die kriegst du warts ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Juhu soeben hat mich eine email erreicht, dass meine Stoßstange heut weggeschickt wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffentlich kommt die diese Woche noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

Ab freundlich coco


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Na dann is sie ja sehr kurz deine Hexe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Joa.../played etwa ne stunde bislang ^^

sollte eigentlich ne Kräuterbank werden aber irgendwie hats mich dann doch gereizt und schon die ersten level machen
sau spass XD


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ab wann hat man eigentlich das erste Violette Siegel (Ring) bekommen? weiss das noch einer von euch?




Freundlisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> böses coco ich guck und guck und iss nix mit zurückgeschreibselt!!!




oO ich hab Post? irgendwie geht heut das pop-up nich. sry


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Freundlisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Prima! Gleich nachher Ring abholen^^


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Joa.../played etwa ne stunde bislang ^^
> 
> sollte eigentlich ne Kräuterbank werden aber irgendwie hats mich dann doch gereizt und schon die ersten level machen
> sau spass XD



Hexer macht auch Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab einen auf 67, aber das Level hat er schon lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hey Ruvii auch wieder am Start? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stix (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Also den DK würd ich persönlich nicht machen. Davon gibts es dann eh viel zu viele! Allein bei uns wollen das jetzt schon 3 - 4 Leute machen. Ich befürchte da schlimmes^^
> 
> Allerdings sind dabei einige unserer Hexer, so dass dann auch Platz für mich wäre. Müsste ich nur halt mal lvln. Die kurze ist jetzt lvl 7 XD



Jo denke schon das das einige machen werden. Aber bestimmt werden viele lieber ihre Mains hoch ziehn. Oder den Dk als DD spielen wollen. Tank ist ja nun mal keine beliebte aufgabe.
Aber erstmal abwarten was für neue Fähigkeiten mit dem Patch zuvor kommen. Kann dann mit dem Pala endlich ne Tankwaffe holen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Joa.../played etwa ne stunde bislang ^^
> 
> sollte eigentlich ne Kräuterbank werden aber irgendwie hats mich dann doch gereizt und schon die ersten level machen
> sau spass XD


ja stimmt aber ich spiele ein paar von meinen kleinen nicht mehr die hab ich mal erstellt als ich mit den grossen keine lust hatte zu spielen und der andere server mit meinem twink down war


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Juhu soeben hat mich eine email erreicht, dass meine Stoßstange heut weggeschickt wurde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackmarco (10. September 2008)

Normalerweise müssten das doch die neuen auch wissen steht doch immer drann o.o


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hexer macht auch Spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Mein Mann hat ja auch nen Hexer auf 70, von daher kann ich da auch mal ab und an spielen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich hänge irgendwie sehr an schattenzaubern glaub ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Von daher liegt Hexer gar nicht so sehr fern.

Naja....entweder ich lvl als nächstes die Hexe oder doch die Schamanin. Scheisse ich kann mich nich entscheiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Blackmarco schrieb:


> Normalerweise müssten das doch die neuen auch wissen steht doch immer drann o.o




hä? was steht wo dran? *verwirrtbin*


----------



## Stix (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Mein Mann hat ja auch nen Hexer auf 70, von daher kann ich da auch mal ab und an spielen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Musst du mal bescheit sagen wann du twinken gehst. Finde nie jemanden mit dem man die hochzieht. hab alle Klassen mal erstellt und die sind nun von lvl 9 bis 67 verteilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> Musst du mal bescheit sagen wann du twinken gehst. Finde nie jemanden mit dem man die hochzieht. hab alle Klassen mal erstellt und die sind nun von lvl 9 bis 67 verteilt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Momentan hauptsächlich Samstag - Dienstag da dann meinst entweder Funraid oder gar keiner ist. (funraid = freiwillig)

Die anderen Tage geh ich dann schon noch gern raiden...sind ja von der 6 Tage Raidwoche nur noch meist 3 tage wo was geht XD

Wie gesagt, die Hexe ist lvl 7 und die Schamanin lvl 2. Ich hab zwar noch nen Mage aber die nervt nur und wird definitiv nicht weitergespielt.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Mein Mann hat ja auch nen Hexer auf 70, von daher kann ich da auch mal ab und an spielen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich würd dir zur Hexerin raten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schami...naja...Hexer is top Ware 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Ruvvvvvviiiii biste da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

per PN war ers grad noch ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> hä? was steht wo dran? *verwirrtbin*


ich denke er hat nicht mitbekommen das der faden hier nur noch zum spammen da ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Stix schrieb:


> Musst du mal bescheit sagen wann du twinken gehst. Finde nie jemanden mit dem man die hochzieht. hab alle Klassen mal erstellt und die sind nun von lvl 9 bis 67 verteilt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab mir auf dem einen server auch ein paar klassen erstellt um zu sehen was mir noch so spass machen würde.
die sind aber alle so um lvl 10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> per PN war ers grad noch ^^



Sag im ma er soll hier her kommen^^


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich denke er hat nicht mitbekommen das der faden hier nur noch zum spammen da ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




nur?^^
Die meisten Twinks schaffens bei mir nich mal bis 10, bevor sie wieder gelöscht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Natsumee  1.02.2007 3.138 177 2.41% 
.Côco  24.10.2007 619 114 1.55% 
Slavery  2.03.2007 1.453 114 1.55% 


Coco! wir haben gleich viel gespamt!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> nur?^^
> Die meisten Twinks schaffens bei mir nich mal bis 10, bevor sie wieder gelöscht werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"nur" besser?
ne ich lösche grundsätzlich keine chars. vieleicht hab ich ja doch irgentwann mal lust genau den, den ich gelöscht hab wieder zu spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw. hab ich mir dann auch wenigstens die ersten 10 lvl gespart


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (10. September 2008)

Wir haben die 1000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchFarmeDICH (10. September 2008)

1000 seiten? schon lange^^ PUSHPUSH xD


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Natsumee  1.02.2007 3.138 177 2.41%
> .Côco  24.10.2007 619 114 1.55%
> Slavery  2.03.2007 1.453 114 1.55%
> 
> ...




Dann mal gratz an uns^^  aber Natsu den spam-könig müssen wir noch einholen XD


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ICH SCHAF DEN
ICH SCHAF DEN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich denke er hat nicht mitbekommen das der faden hier nur noch zum spammen da ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




LOL? Und das bei der Mege an Seiten? oO


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Dann mal gratz an uns^^  aber Natsu den spam-könig müssen wir noch einholen XD



Der is jeden Tag erster und wenn er nur ne Stunde online is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



No Chance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ICH SCHAF DEN
> ...



schaffen oder Schafen (sheepen) ? ^^


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> Wir haben die 1000
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich weiß immer noch nich wer "wir" is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

ist auch in anderen foren so.
die lesen nur den ersten beitrag oder vielleicht noch die erste seite und dann drücken sie antworten


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Der is jeden Tag erster und wenn er nur ne Stunde online is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja, aber er ist doch grad nich da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ist auch in anderen foren so.
> die lesen nur den ersten beitrag oder vielleicht noch die erste seite und dann drücken sie antworten




Und ich quäl mich immer durch alle beiträge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> schaffen oder Schafen (sheepen) ? ^^


scheisse schon wieder SCHAFF  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ja, aber er ist doch grad nich da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Denkst du! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Und ich quäl mich immer durch alle beiträge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich lies meistens die ersten 2-3 Seiten eines Threads und dann klopp ich auf "Antworten" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Und ich quäl mich immer durch alle beiträge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich auch aber bei dem hier hab ich mir wirklich nicht alles angetan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Ich versuche immer alles zu lesen und verliere meist irgendwann die Lust und klemm mir auch die Antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stix (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich denke er hat nicht mitbekommen das der faden hier nur noch zum spammen da ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Um Lvl 10 rum hab auch auch noch einige die ich gern mal ws weiter hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animos93 (10. September 2008)

Das der noch net geschlossen wurde XDD Is doch im prinziep nur zum /push da^^


----------



## buffsplz (10. September 2008)

Krasse Sache. Inzwischen hat dieser Fred hier schon 1031 Seiten. Wieviele Mittwochs sind es seit Eröffnung dieses Lindwurms?


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Animos93 schrieb:


> Das der noch net geschlossen wurde XDD Is doch im prinziep nur zum /push da^^




Oder auch zur Unterhaltung und zum besseren Kennenlernen...

Geh doch einfach woanders hin wenns dich stört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

buffsplz schrieb:


> Krasse Sache. Inzwischen hat dieser Fred hier schon 1031 Seiten. Wieviele Mittwochs sind es seit Eröffnung dieses Lindwurms?




Keine Ahnung...rechne doch aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: es sind fast 17 Monate. Wenn man nun von 4 mittwochs pro monat ausgeht sind das dann 68 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

hab mir halt gedacht das ich bis lvl 10 merke ob mir der char nun spass macht oder nicht.
ich bleib ja auch meist vor lvl 30 hängen. wobei das sich jetzt, denk ich, auch ändert dadurch das reiten ab lvl 30


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hab mir halt gedacht das ich bis lvl 10 merke ob mir der char nun spass macht oder nicht.
> ich bleib ja auch meist vor lvl 30 hängen. wobei das sich jetzt, denk ich, auch ändert dadurch das reiten ab lvl 30




bei dem krieger und schurken hab ich das bei lvl 5 etwa schon bemerkt das es nervt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Mage ab 15 etwa und dann doch noch bis 25 weitergemacht. Aber jetzt mag ich die einfach nich mehr


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

*beim Spinnwebenentstehen zuseh*


----------



## Stix (10. September 2008)

Naja aus dem Grund hab ich auch mal alles angefangen. damals fand ich den mage toll darum war das mein erster 70er aber irgendwann hat es mich genervt immer nur schaden machen zu können und hab den Pala gemacht. Den zu leveln war ein einziger Krampf und nun der Jäger ist ja ein Traum. Leichter geht es echt nicht mehr. 
Und die anderen Klassen hab ich halt alle mal bis lvl 10 hochgezogen und mir angeschaut.
Will ja noch immer nen heiler haben auf 70 hab dann alle bereiche abgedeckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chuckzz (10. September 2008)

Also ich bin drin^^


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> bei dem krieger und schurken hab ich das bei lvl 5 etwa schon bemerkt das es nervt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ne mein schurke macht mir richtig spass. den krieger hab ich immerwieder ruhen lassen (mal spass dran gehabt, dann halt wieder nicht mehr), der jäger macht mir eigentlich auch spass, aber mit dem geht es auch wieder nicht vorwärts



.Côco schrieb:


> *beim Spinnwebenentstehen zuseh*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Oder auch zur Unterhaltung und zum besseren Kennenlernen...
> 
> Geh doch einfach woanders hin wenns dich stört
> 
> ...




Grrr...böse Coco 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> Naja aus dem Grund hab ich auch mal alles angefangen. damals fand ich den mage toll darum war das mein erster 70er aber irgendwann hat es mich genervt immer nur schaden machen zu können und hab den Pala gemacht. Den zu leveln war ein einziger Krampf und nun der Jäger ist ja ein Traum. Leichter geht es echt nicht mehr.
> Und die anderen Klassen hab ich halt alle mal bis lvl 10 hochgezogen und mir angeschaut.
> Will ja noch immer nen heiler haben auf 70 hab dann alle bereiche abgedeckt
> 
> ...




Der jäger war echt mega einfach. Aber ist ja auch klar wenn man immer als Mini-gruppe rumläuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich hab mit dem Priester 21 tage bis 70 gebraucht. Mit dem jäger nur 14 tage und hab noch massig afk rumgestanden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Echt hammer schnell.

Pala leveln geht eigentlich auch finde ich. Der Priester war am anfang echt zäh. Da bin ich froh das das der erste war. Andersrum würd ich mir das bestimmt nicht antun^^

Nen heiler hätte ich zwar auch gerne, aber den auch noch lvln? ich weiss nich...so viel zeit hab ich ja auch nich und das wäre dann ja schon der vierte oO


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Grrr...böse Coco
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Aber ehrlich...so langsam regen mich hier die Pappnasen auf dies nich checken!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da oben war grad schon wieder so einer *Nudelholz wedel*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Chuckzz schrieb:


> Also ich bin drin^^




Wo drin? oO Pfui?


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

*schnarch*
heute hab ich glaub ich so richtig schlafmangel


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> *schnarch*
> heute hab ich glaub ich so richtig schlafmangel




Ich auch *gääähn*

Lass uns zusammen was leckeres kochen und dann aufs Sofa legen, nickerchen machen!


----------



## Chuckzz (10. September 2008)

Ich meine Damit das die Server on sind^^


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

das wär`s jetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Aber ehrlich...so langsam regen mich hier die Pappnasen auf dies nich checken!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hast schon recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stix (10. September 2008)

Chuckzz schrieb:


> Also ich bin drin^^



Gz
war gut?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Chuckzz schrieb:


> Ich meine Damit das die Server on sind^^


ach so. ich glaub ich dachte eher das selbe wie coco  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stix (10. September 2008)

erzähl mal einer was spannendes!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich auch *gääähn*
> 
> Lass uns zusammen was leckeres kochen und dann aufs Sofa legen, nickerchen machen!




Mädlsabend oder was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mitmachen will*


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Chuckzz schrieb:


> Ich meine Damit das die Server on sind^^




Is ja doll! *Keksreich*


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> Gz
> war gut??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ach so. ich glaub ich dachte eher das selbe wie coco
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jaja...zwei doofe ein Gedanke ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Is ja doll! *Keksreich*



KEKS!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buffsplz (10. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> erzähl mal einer was spannendes!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zu kleine Unterhosen - ziemlich spannend.

Lügt die Realmstatus Übersicht, oder sind wirklich noch alle Server offline?


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Mädlsabend oder was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ihr könnt ja alle heut abend zu mir kommen. Dann koch ich für euch alle XD


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Jaja...zwei doofe ein Gedanke ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so ungefähr


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

buffsplz schrieb:


> *Zu kleine Unterhosen - ziemlich spannend.*
> 
> Lügt die Realmstatus Übersicht, oder sind wirklich noch alle Server offline?




Ich wiederhole: wir auf arbeit = nix Wow!

Aber der erste war gut !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ihr könnt ja alle heut abend zu mir kommen. Dann koch ich für euch alle XD




Wieviel KM wohnst von München weg? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowas musst mir früher sagen, hab ne lange Anreise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Moment ich gucke gerade wie weit das ist.....


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

wäre für mich ein bisschen weit


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Von München aus etwa 640 km! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Moment ich gucke gerade wie weit das ist.....




Jo mach ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stix (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ihr könnt ja alle heut abend zu mir kommen. Dann koch ich für euch alle XD



Keine Zeit hab noch einiges heute vor.
Lieferst du auch??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> Keine Zeit hab noch einiges heute vor.
> Lieferst du auch??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du wohnst zwar nicht soo weit weg, aber bis ich da wäre wärs dann auch sicher kalt. Also Nöööööö    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

640 km zum Abendessen^^

Das wärs mir wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn wir mal n Mittwochs-Thread-Leute-WE machen bin ich aber dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



knappe 7-8 Stunden Fahrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Du wohnst zwar nicht soo weit weg, aber bis ich da wäre wärs dann auch sicher kalt. Also Nöööööö
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wozu gibt es microwelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich glaube bei mir dürften das so 300 km sein. weiss es jetzt nicht mehr so genau.
mit meinem auto würde ich mir die aber nicht antun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wozu gibt es microwelle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Fürs essen liefern ist mir das auch zu stressig. Ausserdem fällt mir da unterwegs sicher wieder der auspuff ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> 640 km zum Abendessen^^
> 
> Das wärs mir wert
> 
> ...


500 km sind ca 5 stunden fahrt und ich hab in dem scheiss bus fast die kriese bekommen


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Fürs essen liefern ist mir das auch zu stressig. Ausserdem fällt mir da unterwegs sicher wieder der auspuff ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne meiner fällt nicht auseinander. ist halt nur ein polo. dauert ewig zu fahren


----------



## Stix (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Du wohnst zwar nicht soo weit weg, aber bis ich da wäre wärs dann auch sicher kalt. Also Nöööööö
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muss ja nichts warmes sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> Muss ja nichts warmes sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Eine bayerische Wurst- und Käseplatte für Stix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> Muss ja nichts warmes sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja nee is klar...auch noch ansprüche stellen^^

wat zahlste denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Man, der Tag findet heut gar kein Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch 90 Minuten -.-


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Man, der Tag findet heut gar kein Ende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




geht mir auch so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stix (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Eine bayerische Wurst- und Käseplatte für Stix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nee danke war in Bayern 4 jahre. das essen war zwar nicht schlecht aber doch was gewöhnungsbedürftig zu begin. Bin gerade wieder essen aus meine region gewöhnt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stix (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ja nee is klar...auch noch ansprüche stellen^^
> 
> wat zahlste denn?
> 
> ...



Würde ja sagen zahle die Spritkosten aber glaube dafür kann man dann hier richtig gut essen gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bekommst ein stück draht für deinen Auspuff zu sichern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> nee danke war in Bayern 4 jahre. das essen war zwar nicht schlecht aber doch was gewöhnungsbedürftig zu begin. Bin gerade wieder essen aus meine region gewöhnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Schweinemedallions mit Rahmsauce, Klöße und Rotkohl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> Würde ja sagen zahle die Spritkosten aber glaube dafür kann man dann hier richtig gut essen gehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Is ja suuuuuper !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Man, der Tag findet heut gar kein Ende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mir geht es auch so und dann muss ich noch zu meinen pferden.
ich glaub die stell ich heute nur auf die koppel und dann ist auch gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buffsplz (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole: wir auf arbeit = nix Wow![...]


Ich auch auffe arbeit = nix WOW....... obwohl..... ich könnt ja mal die Ports freischalten eigentlich.....achnee, geht ja garnicht. Hab das ja in der Unternehmensrichtline für Computer- und Internetnutzung untersagt, ich Depp....


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

buffsplz schrieb:


> Ich auch auffe arbeit = nix WOW....... obwohl..... ich könnt ja mal die Ports freischalten eigentlich.....achnee, geht ja garnicht. Hab das ja in der Unternehmensrichtline für Computer- und Internetnutzung untersagt, ich Depp....



Haha^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja...auch der zähe tag geht irgendwann vorbei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Haha^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja hoffen wirs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach nochma zum bayerischen Essen, ja es is gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber hey, es gibt doch nichts geileres als n paar Weißwürste mit nem kühlen Weizen zum Frühstück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

die [Klinge der schlummernden Erinnerungen] aus der Beta den hätt ich ja jetzt gern schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hammergerät!


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> nee danke war in Bayern 4 jahre. das essen war zwar nicht schlecht aber doch was gewöhnungsbedürftig zu begin. Bin gerade wieder essen aus meine region gewöhnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wir haben uns in bayern immer die karte durchgelesen haben uns halt unter den gerichten irgentwas vorgestellt.
bestellt und haben nie, wirklich nie richtig gelegen mit unseren meinungen


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> die [Klinge der schlummernden Erinnerungen] aus der Beta den hätt ich ja jetzt gern schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich hätt einiges jetz schon gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann würd mal Äktschn angesagt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wir haben uns in bayern immer die karte durchgelesen haben uns halt unter den gerichten irgentwas vorgestellt.
> bestellt und haben nie, wirklich nie richtig gelegen mit unseren meinungen



zum Beispiel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

ich hab sooo hunger /heul

ich glaub ich mach um 16 uhr schluss. scheiss doch drauf hier auf den saftladen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich hab sooo hunger /heul
> 
> ich glaub ich mach um 16 uhr schluss. scheiss doch drauf hier auf den saftladen
> 
> ...




*Coco ma ganz fest drückt*

Du Arme, hmm dann müssen wir fast aufhören übers Essen zu reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stix (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Is ja suuuuuper !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Natürlich nur wenn der auch noch dran ist wenn du hier ankommst!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ja hoffen wirs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sorry aber gerade sowas bekäm ich morgens nicht runter



Slavery schrieb:


> zum Beispiel?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


weiss nicht mehr kann mir sowas nicht merken, ihr habt halt wirklich seltsame bezeichnungen für manch essen.
ja gut wir saarländer haben auch manches essen das es sonstwo nicht gibt oder somindest anderst heisst


----------



## buffsplz (10. September 2008)

An das Weizenbier könnt ich mich ja gewöhnen, aber diese Weisswurstzutzelei mit dem süssen Senf - NEVER!

Übrigens, lt. Status Seite sind die Server wieder online. Können zum Feierabend dann gleich zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> *Coco ma ganz fest drückt*
> 
> Du Arme, hmm dann müssen wir fast aufhören übers Essen zu reden
> 
> ...




Nee das passt schon. aber ich hab hier nix mehr zu tun und weiss nicht was ich die nächsten 2,5 wochen noch machen soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Du Coco, jetz ma nochma zurück zu deiner Arbeit...

Warum arbeitest du eigentlich noch? Du bist ja jetz in der 4-wöchigen Kündigungsfrist drin oder?
Geh zum Arzt und lass dir was gutes einfallen, dann wirst krankgeschrieben, wenn die Krankschreibung ausläuft, gehst nochma zum Arzt und weinst im nochma was vor, usw. (oder zu nem andren Arzt)
Schon hast du 4 Wochen bezahlten Urlaub und die Firma kann dich mal am A... lecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

buffsplz schrieb:


> An das Weizenbier könnt ich mich ja gewöhnen, aber diese Weisswurstzutzelei mit dem süssen Senf - NEVER!
> 
> Übrigens, lt. Status Seite sind die Server wieder online. Können zum Feierabend dann gleich zocken
> 
> ...




Also Bier mag ich grundsätzlich nicht und Weisswurst auch nich..bääää

Also zieh ich besser nich nach bayern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einzig den süssen Senf. Sowas find ich gut^^ Allerdings mag ich den finnischen lieber


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

buffsplz schrieb:


> An das Weizenbier könnt ich mich ja gewöhnen, aber diese Weisswurstzutzelei mit dem süssen Senf - NEVER!
> 
> Übrigens, lt. Status Seite sind die Server wieder online. Können zum Feierabend dann gleich zocken
> 
> ...



Ja Weißbier is lecker ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weißwurst zutzeln is Bähh, ich schneid se auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Du Coco, jetz ma nochma zurück zu deiner Arbeit...
> 
> Warum arbeitest du eigentlich noch? Du bist ja jetz in der 4-wöchigen Kündigungsfrist drin oder?
> Geh zum Arzt und lass dir was gutes einfallen, dann wirst krankgeschrieben, wenn die Krankschreibung ausläuft, gehst nochma zum Arzt und weinst im nochma was vor, usw. (oder zu nem andren Arzt)
> ...




Natürlich könnt ich das machen, aber das find ich irgendwie total arschlos.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ausserdem begegnet man sich immer zweimal! Vielleicht mag ich ja irgendwann mal wieder ne stelle haben in der Firma oder ich arbeite mal mit nem Kollegen woanders zusammen. Und an sowas erinnert man sich ja gern dann mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Also Bier mag ich grundsätzlich nicht und Weisswurst auch nich..bääää
> 
> Also zieh ich besser nich nach bayern
> 
> ...



Na gut dann gibts für dich eben Schweinshaxe mit Blaukraut und Knödel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finnischer Send? Was kann der so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

*gäääähn*

man ist mir langweilig


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Natürlich könnt ich das machen, aber das find ich irgendwie total arschlos.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ach, ich würd das sofort machen, ich könnt mein Chef dann nich mehr sehn ohne ne dermaßene Wut zu kriegen, da bleib ich besser zuhause bevor noch was passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Na gut dann gibts für dich eben Schweinshaxe mit Blaukraut und Knödel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Lecker sein^^

Ist halt sehr süß aber schmeckt dennoch nach Senf. Und die Schweinshaxe ist gebongt! Sowas ess ich gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

buffsplz schrieb:


> An das Weizenbier könnt ich mich ja gewöhnen, aber diese Weisswurstzutzelei mit dem süssen Senf - NEVER!
> 
> Übrigens, lt. Status Seite sind die Server wieder online. Können zum Feierabend dann gleich zocken
> 
> ...


ich nicht. wie gesagt muss erst noch zu den pferden



.Côco schrieb:


> Also Bier mag ich grundsätzlich nicht und Weisswurst auch nich..bääää
> 
> Also zieh ich besser nich nach bayern
> 
> ...


ne ich trinke so gut wie gar kein alk. und wenn beiner mal feiern war schlaf ich lieber auf der couch. ist halt eine persönliche abneigung meiner seits


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Lecker sein^^
> 
> Ist halt sehr süß aber schmeckt dennoch nach Senf. Und die Schweinshaxe ist gebongt! Sowas ess ich gerne
> 
> ...




Na also, Schweinshaxe is aber auch super lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finnischer Send macht impontent, ich muss Gerüchte verbreiten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pass auf n ARD-Mitarbeiter liest das und schon is das in den Nachrichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stix (10. September 2008)

Na gut das frühstück in Bayern ist ganz ok teiweise.
Das Bier ist nichts für mich und die weißwürtchen hab ich auch weg gelassen.
Aber HKE-Semmel, Fleischpfanzerl, Wammerlsemel und Leberkäsesemmel (obwohl ich sonst kein Leberkäse mag) war schon ok.
bestimmt nicht richtig geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Find das aber lustig wenn die meinen sie sprechen hoch deutsch. Verstehe die zwar immer aber auch nur weil ich solange unten war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dende80 (10. September 2008)

TAMA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> Na gut das frühstück in Bayern ist ganz ok teiweise.
> Das Bier ist nichts für mich und die weißwürtchen hab ich auch weg gelassen.
> Aber HKE-Semmel, Fleischpfanzerl, Wammerlsemel und Leberkäsesemmel (obwohl ich sonst kein Leberkäse mag) war schon ok.
> bestimmt nicht richtig geschrieben
> ...



Also, ich sprech auch relativ hochdeutsch, ich find den Dialekt lustig, aber nich schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was is ne HKE-Semmel?^^


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

dende80 schrieb:


> TAMA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bitte was?^^


----------



## Stix (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Also, ich sprech auch relativ hochdeutsch, ich find den Dialekt lustig, aber nich schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schinken-Käse-Ei ^^


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Natsumee  1.02.2007 3.138 171 2.28% 
.Côco  24.10.2007 652 147 1.96% 
Slavery  2.03.2007 1.479 140 1.87% 

Mensch, du kannst spamen, ich komm gar nich mehr nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bald haste Natsu vomn Thron gestürzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> Schinken-Käse-Ei ^^




Interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> Na gut das frühstück in Bayern ist ganz ok teiweise.
> Das Bier ist nichts für mich und die weißwürtchen hab ich auch weg gelassen.
> Aber HKE-Semmel, Fleischpfanzerl, Wammerlsemel und Leberkäsesemmel (obwohl ich sonst kein Leberkäse mag) war schon ok.
> bestimmt nicht richtig geschrieben
> ...


siehst du da ist mein problem! ich verstehe die einfach nicht.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> bitte was?^^




Bin ich auch überfragt^^ Vielleicht eine sprache von einem anderen Planeten oder so ?! XD


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

SORRY SLAV NICHT PERSÖNLICH NEHMEN DICH VERSTEHE ICH JA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> siehst du da ist mein problem! ich verstehe die einfach nicht.



Joa aber diesen Dialekt der so unverständlich klingt, sprechen nur noch die Ur-Bayern...
The New Generation spricht ganz normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (10. September 2008)

*gähn* knuddelt mich ma jemand hier iss zum kotzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Bin ich auch überfragt^^ Vielleicht eine sprache von einem anderen Planeten oder so ?! XD




Oder er ist eine Sie die Tamara heisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> SORRY SLAV NICHT PERSÖNLICH NEHMEN DICH VERSTEHE ICH JA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne is schon ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

*Ruven knuddel*

hier isses auch doof  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Oder er ist eine Sie die Tamara heisst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DAS wäre auch möglich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Joa aber diesen Dialekt der so unverständlich klingt, sprechen nur noch die Ur-Bayern...
> The New Generation spricht ganz normal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nicht wen sie betrunken sind, dann verstehe ich sie erst recht nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ruven schrieb:


> *gähn* knuddelt mich ma jemand hier iss zum kotzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*knuddel*


----------



## Stix (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Joa aber diesen Dialekt der so unverständlich klingt, sprechen nur noch die Ur-Bayern...
> The New Generation spricht ganz normal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kannst du so nicht sagen kommt wohl drauf an wo die aufwachsen.
hab da einige kennengelernt die man echt kaum verstanden hat obwohl erst 17  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Grüße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> Kannst du so nicht sagen kommt wohl drauf an wo die aufwachsen.
> hab da einige kennengelernt die man echt kaum verstanden hat obwohl erst 17
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber das gibts doch woanders auch^^

Ey fett krass alta!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

dende80 schrieb:


> TAMA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ehm..Lolwut?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Grüße
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Huhu /winken


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Aber das gibts doch woanders auch^^
> 
> Ey fett krass alta!
> 
> ...


das war das beste beispiel. aber wenn ich hier im saarland schaue wieviele verschiedene dialekte es hier gibt. zum teil auch dialekte die man hier in der ecke nicht versteht


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

mir ist echt öde *auf die Uhr guck*

Und es wird einfach nich später  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> *gähn* knuddelt mich ma jemand hier iss zum kotzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*knuddel*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serenas (10. September 2008)

Ui! Mehr als 1000 Seiten, GZ lieber Thread.

Wenn ich mich langweile spiel ich DoW40k oder mach zur Abwechslung Hausaufgaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (10. September 2008)

Mal so Blöd gefragt warum ist dieser Thread eigentlich noch offen?
d[-.-]b


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> mir ist echt öde *auf die Uhr guck*
> 
> Und es wird einfach nich später
> 
> ...




Ich habs schon fast geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

bei mir sind es zum glück nur noch 20 minuten bis feierabend


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Mal so Blöd gefragt warum ist dieser Thread eigentlich noch offen?
> d[-.-]b




damit du was zu fragen hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> bei mir sind es zum glück nur noch 20 minuten bis feierabend




bei mir ist auch nicht mehr viel länger ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Serenas schrieb:


> Ui! Mehr als 1000 Seiten, GZ lieber Thread.
> 
> Wenn ich mich langweile spiel ich DoW40k oder mach zur Abwechslung Hausaufgaben
> 
> ...


wir arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

mach ich halt den alleinunterhalter hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Warum sind manche Leute so behämmert?

Ich hab gestern unserem Marketing-Fuzzi von einem Fahrzeughersteller eine Email geschrieben. Inhalt: Chef ist im Urlaub und ich weiss die Zugangsdaten für
das Extranet nicht weil nur er die kennt. Im Extranet stehen die Releasedaten für den neuen James Bond Film (ca.) Dieses Datum muss ich wissen weil wir vorher ein Kundenevent planen wollen/müssen.

Nun bekomm ich als Antwort das ich das im Extranet nachgucken kann.....










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ach nein...er is ja ein ganz schlauer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Mal so Blöd gefragt warum ist dieser Thread eigentlich noch offen?
> d[-.-]b



Akzeptiers oder geh weinen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stix (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> mir ist echt öde *auf die Uhr guck*
> 
> Und es wird einfach nich später
> 
> ...



Wie lange hast du denn??


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich habs schon fast geschafft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




gz !


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Huhu /winken


/makros

/s Grüße Côco
/hallo
/winken
/zug




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Mal so Blöd gefragt warum ist dieser Thread eigentlich noch offen?
> d[-.-]b


Weil du fragst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> mach ich halt den alleinunterhalter hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe, was ne Intelligenzbestie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> Wie lange hast du denn??




eigentlich bis 18 uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> gz !



Dank dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> mach ich halt den alleinunterhalter hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ist wie bei uns mit der telekom.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> eigentlich bis 18 uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auweia du arme


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ist wie bei uns mit der telekom.


..telekom... *grusel*


----------



## Stix (10. September 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Mal so Blöd gefragt warum ist dieser Thread eigentlich noch offen?
> d[-.-]b



Steht doch oben die frage und sind uns halt noch nicht einig geworden. Kann auch noch was dauern glaub ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> ..telekom... *grusel*



Telekom, der Alptraum der Erwachsenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

chip chip




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  alles verpasst -.-


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hehe, was ne Intelligenzbestie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jetzt hab ich zwei alternativen...entweder ich versuche irgendwie die Kontaktdaten von unserem Ansprechpartner in Deutschland rauszufinden (kenne nur die in G, oder alternativ warte ich bis nächste woche der Chef wieder da ist so das er selber gucken kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (10. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> damit du was zu fragen hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aso naja dan habe ich zumindest was zu tuhn^^
d[-.-]b


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> ..telekom... *grusel*



coco, wenn du umbedingt Spore testen willst hohl dir einfach mal den Creature Creator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Spore Creature Creator (lustiges wort)


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> ..telekom... *grusel*


eben drum.
dieses ansageband hab ich verflucht bis geht nicht mehr. wir hatten noch kein telefonanschluss, da der dank telekom irgentwo im schwazwald gesucht wurde. das scheiss ding hat uns immer nach unserer nummer gefragt. die leute von der T. waren aber zu doof das zu begreifen!


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> chip chip
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gehts schon besser?


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Telekom, der Alptraum der Erwachsenen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Akzeptiers oder geh weinen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Heute schon die Flasche oder den Schnuller bekommen???
d[-.-]b


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> chip chip
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Noch nicht so ganz! wb Natsu


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Aso naja dan habe ich zumindest was zu tuhn^^
> d[-.-]b


Andere smileys hast du auch net drauf ne?

_    .....     _
  \_(°_°)_/       Tja, den kann keiner besiegen. Und <(^.^)> auch net. 

*<(^.^)> LUSTIGE TAUBE!*

sorry :/


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Heute schon die Flasche oder den Schnuller bekommen???
> d[-.-]b


/nörgel zurück


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> coco, wenn du umbedingt Spore testen willst hohl dir einfach mal den Creature Creator
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hab ich mir notiert und werds am wochenende mal in ruhe testen. in der woche hab ich da immer nich so richtig die zeit für


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich zwei alternativen...entweder ich versuche irgendwie die Kontaktdaten von unserem Ansprechpartner in Deutschland rauszufinden (kenne nur die in G, oder alternativ warte ich bis nächste woche der Chef wieder da ist so das er selber gucken kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich würde alternative 2 wählen. oder hast du ne nummer von deinem chef?
dann würde ich ihn anrufen und ihm auf die mailbox labbern.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

naja hab bis vor 10 min gepennt -.-

und keine ahnung bin irgendwie voll kaputt -.-

naja hoffe geht wieder


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Heute schon die Flasche oder den Schnuller bekommen???
> d[-.-]b



Jap beides und ich fands spitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So nun verzieh dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> hab ich mir notiert und werds am wochenende mal in ruhe testen. in der woche hab ich da immer nich so richtig die zeit für


Okey, viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Weo-Weo 400ster beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> *<(^.^)>*




das ding sieht eher aus wie ein Pummeluff


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Jap beides und ich fands spitze
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du auch? Wow. wir haben soo viel gemeinsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Okey, viel spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja hab bis vor 10 min gepennt -.-
> 
> und keine ahnung bin irgendwie voll kaputt -.-
> 
> naja hoffe geht wieder



gute besserung


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Du auch? Wow. wir haben soo viel gemeinsam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> das ding sieht eher aus wie ein Pummeluff


Hmm...
Das sieht aus wie pummeluff aber können tauben einschläfern und Gesichter mit lustigen kwietsch sounds anmalen? Wer weiß..Wer Weiß...


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Hmm...
> Das sieht aus wie pummeluff aber können tauben einschläfern und Gesichter mit lustigen kwietsch sounds anmalen? Wer weiß..Wer Weiß...



ne nicht anmalen 

vollkacken


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Pummeluff fand ich schon immer scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Bah, grade vom einkaufen zurück. (anziesachen) Alles soo teuer^^
Im AH hät ich wenigstens handeln können :/


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

juhuuuu nicht mehr lange dann heimgehn ^^


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

ich weis net was ich machen soll -.-

mhm wow oder ps2 wow oder ps2 

oder gar nichts....


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne nicht anmalen
> 
> vollkacken


*Rotf*

Wo ich grade schon so am Rum-Rotfen bin. Der boden müsst mal geputzt werden oO


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Bah, grade vom einkaufen zurück. (anziesachen) Alles soo teuer^^
> Im AH hät ich wenigstens handeln können :/




Farm dir doch die Mats und such dir n Schneider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Bah, grade vom einkaufen zurück. (anziesachen) Alles soo teuer^^
> Im AH hät ich wenigstens handeln können :/




geld regiert die welt ....

na mal im ernst, hie haben noch nen klopfer mit den preisen, echt irre ....


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Pummeluff fand ich schon immer scheiße
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich fands genial hab mich immer schief gelacht und ich muss mir hier so langsam echt das lachen verbeissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Farm dir doch die Mats und such dir n Schneider
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




schneider?

ich bräucht halt mal nen koch, hab nen bären hunger (wieder mal)


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Farm dir doch die Mats und such dir n Schneider
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hmm..Kann man Schuhe und skateboards schneidern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> juhuuuu nicht mehr lange dann heimgehn ^^




Wie war das? - GZ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

ah genau ich schau mir:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnGKDZtDynA...feature=related

an


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich fands genial hab mich immer schief gelacht und ich muss mir hier so langsam echt das lachen verbeissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Kenn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dagegen hilft nur Rotfen ne?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Hmm..Kann man Schuhe und skateboards schneidern?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schuhe musst zum Lederer gehn und fürs Skateboard musste dir nen Ingi suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich fands genial hab mich immer schief gelacht und ich muss mir hier so langsam echt das lachen verbeissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hallo jenny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wie war das? - GZ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bis 16:30 werd ichs noch durchstehn

buffed forum ftw

und danke ^^


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Schuhe musst zum Lederer gehn und fürs Skateboard musste dir nen Ingi suchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nich das der mir Helikopfter zeugs an mein Board macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hallo jenny
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Hüpf mit dem Smiley mit*


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> *Hüpf mit dem Smiley mit*




na da wirste dann mit der zeit ganz irre im kopf, vl net so ratsam


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> bis 16:30 werd ichs noch durchstehn
> 
> buffed forum ftw
> 
> und danke ^^


Öhm..Gerne? (was auch immer wir gemacht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hallo jenny
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hallo natsu
na höre ich morgen wieder was von dir?


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> na da wirste dann mit der zeit ganz irre im kopf, vl net so ratsam


Doch doch, das macht spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Öhm..Gerne? (was auch immer wir gemacht haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja du hast doch den thread mit Spore vollgespammt oder?^^


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja du hast doch den thread mit Spore vollgespammt oder?^^


Achja genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hmm.. *Neues spiel zum spammensuch* *g*


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

ich räum auch meinen Tisch grad auf und mach gleich ende hier. Ich mag echt nimmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

achso natsu er war wieder da. hab aber nicht mehr geschrieben, der faden ist eh schon meilen weit vom eigentlichen thema entfernt


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hallo natsu
> na höre ich morgen wieder was von dir?



ne hab schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



freitag auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vllt kriegst ne mail morgen und übermorgen als ne nachricht wen ich da mal am pc bin

wobei morgen wirds schwer mti pc


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

So ich verabschiede mich für diesen Mittwoch und wünsch euch noch ne schöne Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bleibt mir gesund und brav 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis nächste Woche!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich räum auch meinen Tisch grad auf und mach gleich ende hier. Ich mag echt nimmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/cry


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> So ich verabschiede mich für diesen Mittwoch und wünsch euch noch ne schöne Woche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Okey bye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Öhm..Gerne? (was auch immer wir gemacht haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




er hat doch GZ geschrieben, also schreib ich freundlicherweiße danke :-)

apropo: die top20 spam0r von heute:

Natsumee  - 178  -	2.34%
.Côco 	- 663  -     2.08%
Slavery 	- 158  -	2.08%
Jenny84 	- 128  -	1.68%
blacktor 	-  91   -     1.20%
b1ubb 	-  83    -    1.09%


----------



## Slavery (10. September 2008)

Halt - 1500 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> achso natsu er war wieder da. hab aber nicht mehr geschrieben, der faden ist eh schon meilen weit vom eigentlichen thema entfernt



oke mal schauen^^


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> er hat doch GZ geschrieben, also schreib ich freundlicherweiße danke :-)
> 
> apropo: die top20 spam0r von heute:
> 
> ...


In diesem Fred?


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> So ich verabschiede mich für diesen Mittwoch und wünsch euch noch ne schöne Woche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




danke dir auch noch ne schöne woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bis nächste wüche, bye  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> In diesem Fred?



nö allgemein im forum ^^


----------



## Stix (10. September 2008)

So ihr lieben ich bin dann mal raus hier. Muss noch ein wenig was tun bevor ich schluss mache heute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vielleicht bis morgen dann


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Halt - 1500
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




gratz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> nö allgemein im forum ^^


Achso^^ weil b1ubb hier? nee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

Re omfg Virenbefall in der Firma gehabt


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne hab schule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


oh schade. was mach ich den dann morgen (wie scheiss hört sich den das an?)



Slavery schrieb:


> So ich verabschiede mich für diesen Mittwoch und wünsch euch noch ne schöne Woche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bye bis nächste woche oder auch in der gruppe


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> So ihr lieben ich bin dann mal raus hier. Muss noch ein wenig was tun bevor ich schluss mache heute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




bye und viel spass noch beim arbeiten

bis morgen bzw bis spätestnes nexte woche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Re omfg Virenbefall in der Firma gehabt


oO Autsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und, habt ihr n raid gemacht und ihn gedownt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> oO Autsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Knopicillin hat den Trojaner gelegt nach geschlagenen 2h 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Re omfg Virenbefall in der Firma gehabt




webe

jup das kenn ich zu gut, dann noch mäckern warum nichts geht -.-


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (10. September 2008)

Soo war echt ein super stressiger Tag heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deswegen kam ich auch kaum zum Schreiben. Wünsch Euch allen einen schönen Feierabend. Machts gut Ihr lieben, bis nächsten Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Ruffy


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Knopicillin hat den Trojaner gelegt nach geschlagenen 2h
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


uff... und guter Loot? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Soo war echt ein super stressiger Tag heute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tschötschö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> oh schade. was mach ich den dann morgen (wie scheiss hört sich den das an?)



kannst ja zu mir auf die schule mal ^^


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Soo war echt ein super stressiger Tag heute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




bye und bis nächsten mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> uff... und guter Loot?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mir wurden 10 Gold geklaut ~~


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> kannst ja zu mir auf die schule mal ^^


Du hast echt den Genialsten spruch in der Sig :-D


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Mir wurden 10 Gold geklaut ~~


Wie feist ~.~


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Mir wurden 10 Gold geklaut ~~


aua hört sich ned wicklich nach nen guten loot an, eher nach nen "antiloot"


----------



## Jenny84 (10. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne lass mal
so auch von mir bye bye bis dann


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> aua hört sich ned wicklich nach nen guten loot an, eher nach nen "antiloot"


Lol, antiloot. Das merk ich mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Bye Jenny


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ne lass mal
> so auch von mir bye bye bis dann




bye und dir auch noch nen schönen abend, bis spätestens nexte woche mittwoch


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ne lass mal
> so auch von mir bye bye bis dann




ciao ciao 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ach ja ich war 4 stunden nicht da und ihr habt es net geschaft meine posts zu überholen man man man^^


----------



## Natsumee (10. September 2008)

ich bin auch weg ciao ciao leute

coco ich werd on sein muss ja raiden denke so ab 19.00


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ciao ciao
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


SPAAAAAMMMoooR 

sry da musste sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw ich hab meine aufgabe auch erfüllt, das ist mein 101 beitrag heute ^^


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich bin auch weg ciao ciao leute
> 
> coco ich werd on sein muss ja raiden denke so ab 19.00




ok dir auch noch nen schönen abend, bis spätenstens nexte woch mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. September 2008)

Bin auch weg bye all


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Die antworten mir ja immer nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsch euch auch noch eine tolle Woche, ein geiles Wochenende und bis nächsten Mittwoch!

(einige hören vielleicht schon eher von mir ^^)


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich bin auch weg ciao ciao leute
> 
> coco ich werd on sein muss ja raiden denke so ab 19.00


Bye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (10. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich bin auch weg ciao ciao leute
> 
> coco ich werd on sein muss ja raiden denke so ab 19.00



kk

ich bin spätestens 20:30 ausm raid raus dann hab ich Freizeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Bin auch weg bye all


Ahhh alle gehen. Nagut, bin dann auch weg ein bissel skaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bye


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Bin auch weg bye all






.Côco schrieb:


> Die antworten mir ja immer nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




bye euch beiden, schöne woche euch noch, bis nexten mittwoch


----------



## blacktor (10. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Ahhh alle gehen. Nagut, bin dann auch weg ein bissel skaten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




und dir auch noch nen schöne woche, bis nexte woche FR


uff mach hier nichts mehr anderes wie leute verabschieden ^^


----------



## Sertrios (14. September 2008)

LOL, echt geiler Thread^^

Mfg Sertrios


----------



## Königmarcus (14. September 2008)

nur schade das heut nich mittwoch ist


----------



## predox (14. September 2008)

lol made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## urgestein (15. September 2008)

Hi.
Ich nutze mal diesen Thread hier,da er das Topic seit geraumer Zeit schon verfehlt hat.
Hab die SuFu soweit benutzt nur hatt ich nach 17 Seiten von 123 keine Zeit mehr weiter zu Suchen.

Ist eh nur was Banales. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte gerne einen Char Transferieren.Auf dem Account sind 4 Chars.
Da ich aber nur einen Transferieren möchte,weiss ich nicht,ob die anderen Chars beeinträchtig sind bezüglich der unbespielbarkeit bis zum Zeitpunkt des Transfers.
Ist also nur der Char nicht spielbar oder der Gesamte Account?
Die Chars sind auch auf Unterschiedlichen Servern.

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe und freut euch auf Mittwoch.


----------



## Plakner (15. September 2008)

Is heute MIttwoch?


----------



## Illuminatos (15. September 2008)

urgestein schrieb:


> Hi.
> Ich nutze mal diesen Thread hier,da er das Topic seit geraumer Zeit schon verfehlt hat.
> Hab die SuFu soweit benutzt nur hatt ich nach 17 Seiten von 123 keine Zeit mehr weiter zu Suchen.
> 
> ...




Am Mittwoch werden wir gerne ihre Frage beantworten, bitte melden sie sich zu den Öffnungszeiten dieses Threads noch einmal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erstell doch einfach ein neues Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt Licht aus hier!


----------



## urgestein (15. September 2008)

Um dann von der geballten Flamepower erdrückt zu werden?
Nee nee,dann lieber hier.Ist sicherer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei mir ja ne kleine Antwort reichen würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (15. September 2008)

Pscht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mittwoch helfen wir dir!
Du kannst ja schließlich nicht einfach so hier reinschreiben, aber versuchs doch nochmal im Nachtschwärmer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (15. September 2008)

a gehört das nicht hier hin denk ich mal und b ist heut kein mittwoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAkuz@ (15. September 2008)

Plakner schrieb:


> Is heute MIttwoch?



nein aber wen störts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## urgestein (15. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> a gehört das nicht hier hin denk ich mal und b ist heut kein mittwoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also sollte man im Allgemeinen Forum einen Thread aufmachen,damit der Dschungel der Threads immer grösser wird?
Ich denke mal,dass dieses Topic hier genau richtig ist,da es eh Sinnfrei ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei mir schon die Wichtgkeit der Rührrichtung meines Kaffees nicht entgeht.....


----------



## Itto (15. September 2008)

bin cofused es ist doch garnicht mittwoch trotzdem ist der Thread im Foren Ticker


----------



## flyer41 (15. September 2008)

ChAkuz@ schrieb:


> nein aber wen störts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Niemanden,außer die die auf Mittwoch warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

Morgen.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

ChAkuz@ schrieb:


> nein aber wen störts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




allen stört es also lasst bitte die post ausserhalb des mittwochs


und ICH BIN WIEDER DAAAAAAA MITTWOCH FTW

*ganz viele gipfeli hinstell*


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Morgen.




schleeepyyy^^

na du wie gehts?


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> schleeepyyy^^
> 
> na du wie gehts?



Scheiße gestern nen mega Korb bekommen.


----------



## Pako (17. September 2008)

Moinsen. Dachte is Mittwoch? Wieso steht mein Server (Dalvengyr) noch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

ehm ehm


ich sein armer aus der schweiz ich nix verstehen^^

was ist ein korb kriegen?

also sicher was negatives... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Elarr schrieb:


> Moinsen. Dachte is Mittwoch? Wieso steht mein Server (Dalvengyr) noch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nicht immer werden die server down gemacht heute war es wohl nur ein baby neustart


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ehm ehm
> 
> 
> ich sein armer aus der schweiz ich nix verstehen^^
> ...



Eine Abfuhr/Absage von einer Frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pako (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nicht immer werden die server down gemacht heute war es wohl nur ein baby neustart



AH okay. Na dann is ja gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Eine Abfuhr/Absage von einer Frau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ach so mhm was den passiert? -.-


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

morgeeeeeeeen *schlaf aus den augen reib* *wink euch allen zu*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

na was steht heute so am programm ?


----------



## Itarus (17. September 2008)

Guten Morgen!

Sind die Pingus schon wieder am Werk?


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Scheiße gestern nen mega Korb bekommen.




auweia, mein beileid 
was war den los ?


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> morgeeeeeeeen *schlaf aus den augen reib* *wink euch allen zu*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




sleepy trösten


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Itarus schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Sind die Pingus schon wieder am Werk?



wir sind immer da gibt keinen tag wo einer von uns das forum spioniert und am mittwoch ist unsere versammlung muahahahaha


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sleepy trösten




das war eine weiße aussage mein hoch geschätzter pingu-freund


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach so mhm was den passiert? -.-


Hab eine vor 2 Wochen kennengelernt. Haben uns voll super verstanden. An dem Abend als ich sie kennen gelernt habe war sie "etwas" betrunken und ich wollte deswegen nichts von ihr. Haben uns halt unter der Woche getroffen Film geschaut etc. Hab auch schon bei ihr geschlafen unter der Woche. Nachdem hat sie ihrer besten Freundin geschrieben: "Du ich glaub der will was von mir!?" Naja gestern waren wir im Kino ich wollt mich halt an sie lehnen etc. dann ging sie einfach raus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wir sind immer da gibt keinen tag wo einer von uns das forum spioniert und am mittwoch ist unsere versammlung muahahahaha




lol


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

guten morgen


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Hab eine vor 2 Wochen kennengelernt. Haben uns voll super verstanden. An dem Abend als ich sie kennen gelernt habe war sie "etwas" betrunken und ich wollte deswegen nichts von ihr. Haben uns halt unter der Woche getroffen Film geschaut etc. Hab auch schon bei ihr geschlafen unter der Woche. Nachdem hat sie ihrer besten Freundin geschrieben: "Du ich glaub der will was von mir!?" Naja gestern waren wir im Kino ich wollt mich halt an sie lehnen etc. dann ging sie einfach raus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mhm oke nicht gwerade nett von ihr mhm woher weist das sie ihrer freundin eine sms geschrieben hatt?

frag sie doch warum sie das getan hat? 

vllt hatt sie ja nen freund oder sie will noch keinen 


morgen jenny


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> lol




was ist den das bitte für nen post schämen sie sich ein nur 3 buchstaben post

das riecht nach strafe

1x riesen tisch mit futter bitte^^


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Hab eine vor 2 Wochen kennengelernt. Haben uns voll super verstanden. An dem Abend als ich sie kennen gelernt habe war sie "etwas" betrunken und ich wollte deswegen nichts von ihr. Haben uns halt unter der Woche getroffen Film geschaut etc. Hab auch schon bei ihr geschlafen unter der Woche. Nachdem hat sie ihrer besten Freundin geschrieben: "Du ich glaub der will was von mir!?" Naja gestern waren wir im Kino ich wollt mich halt an sie lehnen etc. dann ging sie einfach raus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




und da sollte man frauen verstehn...
hast bei ihr schon mal probiert nachfragen warum sie gegagen ist ?
hat sie vl nen freund ?


@ jenny

guten morgen


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was ist den das bitte für nen post schämen sie sich ein nur 3 buchstaben post
> 
> das riecht nach strafe
> 
> 1x riesen tisch mit futter bitte^^




na wenns unbedingt sein muss -.-

*einen riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesen tisch mit futter rüber stell*

mahlzeit !


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

ich danke dir 


*sich fett frisst*


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm oke nicht gwerade nett von ihr mhm woher weist das sie ihrer freundin eine sms geschrieben hatt?
> 
> frag sie doch warum sie das getan hat?
> 
> ...



Sie hat seit 3 Monaten keinen Freund mehr. 
Das mit der SMS weiß ich weil ihre Freundin es mir gezeigt hat, ich versteh mich super mit der. Erzählt mir eigentlich eh alles über sie. Sie will dass wir zusammen kommen und ihre anderen Freunde auch. Ich kenn ihre Clique ziemlich gut, weil ich mit denen früher auch öfters was gemacht habe. Aber sie ist erst später dazugekommen und da hatte ich nen anderen Freundeskreis deswegen kannte ich sie noch nicht.


Morgen Jenny !


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> und da sollte man frauen verstehn...
> hast bei ihr schon mal probiert nachfragen warum sie gegagen ist ?
> hat sie vl nen freund ?
> 
> ...


mich versteht man wenn mann will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich danke dir
> 
> 
> *sich fett frisst*




ja kein problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hats geschmeckt ?


so bin mal schnell 5 min weg => kaffee


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> mich versteht man wenn mann will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




klingt irgendwie eindeutig zweideutig xD


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

FUTTERNEID
*was von natsus tisch klau*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> klingt irgendwie eindeutig zweideutig xD


hab ich mir auch gedacht nachdem ich es weg geschickt hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ABER nein ich bin meinem freund treu und der versteht mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nehar (17. September 2008)

morgen welt! 


bin krank und kann heut ned zur schule )::: Das ist kacke weil wir heute BWL haben und ich da lieber jede Stunde da sein sollte weil der Stoff recht heavy ist ._.


Naja, ich hol das jetzt schon nach. Jetzt wird heute erstmal schön gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

Stark jetzt hab ich auch noch Nasenbluten ~~ Huso Woche !


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

ihr nehmt in der schule ne wow inze durch cool^^

ey jenny net alles weg futtern

@ sleepy dan bleibt dir nur übrig sie zu fragen was los war


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hab ich mir auch gedacht nachdem ich es weg geschickt hatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

na wird wohl gut sein wenn er dich versteht, und treue ist eben das wichtigste (sagt man halt so ^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Nehar schrieb:


> morgen welt!
> 
> 
> bin krank und kann heut ned zur schule )::: Das ist kacke weil wir heute BWL haben und ich da lieber jede Stunde da sein sollte weil der Stoff recht heavy ist ._.
> ...




ausweia das ist blöde

ich wünsch dir gute besserung & viel spass beim zoggen


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Stark jetzt hab ich auch noch Nasenbluten ~~ Huso Woche !




ich finde die woche interessant...

oke kommt drauf an

wow mässig langweilig
rl mässig interesant geworden

ex hat mich mal wieder angeschrieben keine ahnung warum auf jeden fall wieder versöhnt un dwochenende bin ich dort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich finde die woche interessant...
> 
> oke kommt drauf an
> 
> ...



na dann viel spass beim dvd schaun mit ihr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hust*


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich finde die woche interessant...
> 
> oke kommt drauf an
> 
> ...



WoW hab ich Freitags meine Chars gelöscht.
Rl-mäßig naja wie beschrieben.

Das einzigste positive war, dass Montags meine Stoßstange fürs Auto gekommen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ach und das mit der Ex die hat mir am Donnerstag geschrieben keine Ahnung warum ~~


----------



## derbolzer (17. September 2008)

Moin@ wow suchtis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und ja endlich wieder Mittwoche endlich wieder Buffed forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



heute kommt ja der patch oder habe ich falsch Informanten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

derbolzer schrieb:


> Moin@ wow suchtis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



falsch informiert

@ sleepy mhm dan nimst deine ex halt wieder oder so halt

ne aber red mal mit ihr wen du sie liebst


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

derbolzer schrieb:


> Moin@ wow suchtis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



morgen suchti ^^

jap mittwoch ist mein lieblingstang, ausführlich schreiben im buffed forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



öm echt?, glaub der kommt ja erst 1 vor WoTLK ?


----------



## Nehar (17. September 2008)

derbolzer schrieb:


> Moin@ wow suchtis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




boah das wär so geil ich würd hier party machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Glaub ich aber ned, der patch ist doch nichtmal ne Woche aufm PTR. Wenn wir glück haben vllt nächste oder übernächste Woche, denk ich.


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

@natsu ich seh zwar nicht so aus aber ich fress dir jetzt dein tisch leer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir waren gestern beim rotkäpchen und dem wolf. hatten wir nen spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
es waren 2 jäger dabei und ich als schurke. denkt mal wer es hätte sich irgentwer von uns 3 ins rotkäpchen verwandelt? NEIN wir mussten ständig hinter diesem scheiss wolf hinterher rennen, aber wie gesagt wir hatten unseren spass


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> WoW hab ich Freitags meine Chars gelöscht.
> Rl-mäßig naja wie beschrieben.
> 
> Das einzigste positive war, dass Montags meine Stoßstange fürs Auto gekommen ist.
> ...




sag ihr halt das du sie total gern hast und das du das nicht verstanden hast warum sie gegangen ist


----------



## Nehar (17. September 2008)

oO wieso komm ich denn auf meinen Realm? Ich dachte Mittwochs wären die Server down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> falsch informiert
> 
> @ sleepy mhm dan nimst deine ex halt wieder oder so halt
> 
> ne aber red mal mit ihr wen du sie liebst



Ich glaub die hat immer noch nicht richtig gecheckt dass ich was von ihr will. Mal schaun morgen seh ich sie glaub wieder. Wenn nicht weiß ich, dass sie mir aus dem Weg geht und nichts von mir will. Kotzt halt an langsam, dass es immer auf das "Als Kumpel bist du ganz ok, aber zu mehr nicht" raus läuft.

&#8364;: Und ich weiß, dass sie bei ein paar Sachen die ziemlich privat sind nicht die Wahrheit gesagt hat. Gutes oder schlechtes Omen ???


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

naja 

das komtm davon wen man übermasäsig beziehungen hatte

bin 20 und hatte erst eine 1.5 jahre lang und jetzt sieht es so aus als gehen wir wieder zusammen am wochenende nach 2 monaten 
ach ja das wir net mehr zusammen waren hatte kaum was zu tun das wir uns net mehr liebten... naja eltern halt


WUAAAAAAA jeny isst meinen tisch leer

*bude voll heul*


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich glaub die hat immer noch nicht richtig gecheckt dass ich was von ihr will. Mal schaun morgen seh ich sie glaub wieder. Wenn nicht weiß ich, dass sie mir aus dem Weg geht und nichts von mir will. Kotzt halt an langsam, dass es immer auf das "Als Kumpel bist du ganz ok, aber zu mehr nicht" raus läuft.
> 
> €: Und ich weiß, dass sie bei ein paar Sachen die ziemlich privat sind nicht die Wahrheit gesagt hat. Gutes oder schlechtes Omen ???




kommt auf die wahrheit drauf an


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja
> 
> das komtm davon wen man übermasäsig beziehungen hatte
> 
> ...



Übermäßg Beziehungen ? oO Ich hatte gerade mal 2 und die hielten nicht besonders lange.


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> kommt auf die wahrheit drauf an



Schreibs dir per pn


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich glaub die hat immer noch nicht richtig gecheckt dass ich was von ihr will. Mal schaun morgen seh ich sie glaub wieder. Wenn nicht weiß ich, dass sie mir aus dem Weg geht und nichts von mir will. Kotzt halt an langsam, dass es immer auf das "Als Kumpel bist du ganz ok, aber zu mehr nicht" raus läuft.
> 
> €: Und ich weiß, dass sie bei ein paar Sachen die ziemlich privat sind nicht die Wahrheit gesagt hat. Gutes oder schlechtes Omen ???


wer gibt schon gern alles nach 2 wochen von sich preis?



Natsumee schrieb:


> naja
> 
> das komtm davon wen man übermasäsig beziehungen hatte
> 
> ...


nee ein bisschen was hab ich dir übrig gelassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bin ja nicht unverschämt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

naja bin halt auch erst 20 aber meine längste beziehung war ca 3/4 jahr, dann kommt eine mit einen 1/2 jahr

und halt die kleinen halt was man so nicht erwähnen muss *hust* *hust*


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wer gibt schon gern alles nach 2 wochen von sich preis?
> 
> 
> nee ein bisschen was hab ich dir übrig gelassen
> ...




ich kann gern noch einen tisch stellen für alle wenn ihr wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wer gibt schon gern alles nach 2 wochen von sich preis?
> 
> 
> nee ein bisschen was hab ich dir übrig gelassen
> ...



Sie hat mich die Sachen zuerst gefragt ich habe ihr daraufhin geantwortet und sie meinte dann sie muss mir antworten.
Die Ausfragerei ging von ihr aus. :/


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

wen man mit fragen anfängt sollte man uch bedenken das zurückgefragt wird und daher die wahrheit sagen

blacktor hör frauen zu entjungfern auf


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

ah okay dann ist das was anderes


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wen man mit fragen anfängt sollte man uch bedenken das zurückgefragt wird und daher die wahrheit sagen
> 
> blacktor hör frauen zu entjungfern auf




und wenn man nicht die wahrheit sagt, kommt eh irgendwann ans tageslicht

hö? das hab ich ja nie gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> naja bin halt auch erst 20 aber meine längste beziehung war ca 3/4 jahr, dann kommt eine mit einen 1/2 jahr
> 
> *und halt die kleinen halt was man so nicht erwähnen muss *hust* *hust**




nicht erwähnt???


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nicht erwähnt???




nö falsch verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (17. September 2008)

watt sinnen das für themen *zomfg*

GuMo BTW


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

und wenn du willst kann ichs auch erklären, will ja kein falsches bild von mir geben


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> nö falsch verstanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




beweise?

gib mir telefonnumer und foto von so einer ich frag sie gleich mal *hust*


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> und wenn du willst kann ichs auch erklären, will ja kein falsches bild von mir geben




mhm bild von dir:

- wochenende 1-2 frauen entjungfern 
- arme pinguine vollstopfen mit futter

^^


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> beweise?
> 
> gib mir telefonnumer und foto von so einer ich frag sie gleich mal *hust*




tel nummer hab ich keine, hab leider nur mehr die icq nummer oder gar nichts mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> watt sinnen das für themen *zomfg*
> 
> GuMo BTW


guten morgen ruven



Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm bild von dir:
> 
> - wochenende 1-2 frauen entjungfern
> - arme pinguine vollstopfen mit futter
> ...


na im moment hab ich ja kein pingubild ausser im profil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> tel nummer hab ich keine, hab leider nur mehr die icq nummer oder gar nichts mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mhm wochenend beziehungen sind eh scheise

oder?^^


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm wochenend beziehungen sind eh scheise
> 
> oder?^^


JA


----------



## Biermischer (17. September 2008)

Guten Morgen.

Stimmt, heut is ja Mittwoch^^ 

Endlich wieder Buffed Comunity Blog incl seelischem Striptes. Optimal, der Vormittag ist gerettet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

oke^^

hey leute kommt schon schreiben schreiben schreiben^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Biermischer schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> Stimmt, heut is ja Mittwoch^^
> 
> ...




hoi du na wie gahts der den kensch mich ja sicher no oder?^^


muahahaha^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

HALLOOOOOOOOOO ?????????????


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm bild von dir:
> 
> - wochenende 1-2 frauen entjungfern
> - arme pinguine vollstopfen mit futter
> ...




NEIN NEIN und nochmals NEIN

das war damals so: kennenlernen, reden, ein bissal rumgeknutscht, handynummern getauscht, heimgegagen (sie zu ihr heim und ich zu mir nach hause), sms geschrieben und am nexten tag erfahren das sie nix mehr von mir will

pöhse phöse behauptung von dir

muss mich aber auch entschuldigen falls es falsch geklungen hat


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm wochenend beziehungen sind eh scheise
> 
> oder?^^




JAP !!


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

NATSU ignoriest du mich etwa gerade?
guckst du sig ... ich mach dich platt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> HALLOOOOOOOOOO ?????????????




hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*kaffee jenny geb*

blacktor oke oke ich glaub dir ja^^

also was heisst das gehe nie am wochenende auf rauen suche lehne sie alle ab^^


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also was heisst das gehe nie am wochenende auf rauen suche lehne sie alle ab^^




aber sowas von /SIGN !!!!


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm wochenend beziehungen sind eh scheise
> 
> oder?^^



jop !


----------



## Ruven (17. September 2008)

iss doch gar nich war!!! Bei ner WE beziehung freut man sich viel länger den anderen zu sehen und man versucht ausm we immer das beste zu machen das iss schon zwanghaft und das ding mit 3 buchstaben iss auch viel besser weil man ne .... was besonderes draus macht...
bei ner normalen beziehung iss doch alle nach 2 wochen langweilig!


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


irgentwie erinnert mich das an die gespräche von gestern im braufestfaden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und die flasche bier die so schon hat geprickelt in mein bauchnabel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> iss doch gar nich war!!! Bei ner WE beziehung freut man sich viel länger den anderen zu sehen und man versucht ausm we immer das beste zu machen das iss schon zwanghaft und das ding mit 3 buchstaben iss auch viel besser weil man ne .... was besonderes draus macht...
> bei ner normalen beziehung iss doch alle nach 2 wochen langweilig!


??? NEIN!!!


----------



## Ruven (17. September 2008)

doch jenny iss so


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

bei mir ist da nix langweilig und ich bin jetzt schon über ein jahr mit ihm zusammen


----------



## dergrossegonzo (17. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

muss kurz weg
bis später


----------



## Ruven (17. September 2008)

ach komm die ersten 2 monate iss man nur am vö....... lalala sry
so dann kommt die zeit wo man wirklich auch wa unternimtt und das obere tut so und dann kommt die zeit wo
einfach alles langsam aufhört... und je nach dem wirds tierisch langweilig...
Bei ner WE Beziehung ist das einfach definitiv ned der fall da man im regelfall das perfekte WE haben will


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> muss kurz weg
> bis später



oke^^ bis später


ach Ruven hat eh keine ahnung 

wen nach 2 wochen ne beziehung langweilig ist dan hast was falsch gemacht


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> ach komm die ersten 2 monate iss man nur am vö....... lalala sry
> so dann kommt die zeit wo man wirklich auch wa unternimtt und das obere tut so und dann kommt die zeit wo
> einfach alles langsam aufhört... und je nach dem wirds tierisch langweilig...
> Bei ner WE Beziehung ist das einfach definitiv ned der fall da man im regelfall das perfekte WE haben will




naja wem es nur um sex geht der braucht keine beziehung sonder kann gleich jeden abend im puff gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (17. September 2008)

sagt der der sich mit gratis nakedeis seiten auskennt!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (17. September 2008)

und zum thema ich hba keine ahnung... ich bin zumindest schon über 1 jahr verheiratet ich denke ich weiss was ich schreibe


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> und zum thema ich hba keine ahnung... ich bin zumindest schon über 1 jahr verheiratet ich denke ich weiss was ich schreibe



nö weist du net

warum sagst aber das sowas gut ist?

und wo sind alle hin? -.-


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> und zum thema ich hba keine ahnung... ich bin zumindest schon über 1 jahr verheiratet ich denke ich weiss was ich schreibe



Du hast doch keine Ahnung Ruven  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nö weist du net
> 
> warum verheiratet wen du auf wochenend dings stehst?
> 
> ...



Stimmt irgendwie ist nix los heut.


----------



## gismo1voss (17. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Stimmt irgendwie ist nix los heut.




HIER HIER^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

naja coco kommt ja bald *freu*


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

wer ist coco?


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

ne hübsche frau^^


----------



## Tante V (17. September 2008)

*ein verschlafenes* Morgen! *rummelt*


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> ach komm die ersten 2 monate iss man nur am vö....... lalala sry
> so dann kommt die zeit wo man wirklich auch wa unternimtt und das obere tut so und dann kommt die zeit wo
> einfach alles langsam aufhört... und je nach dem wirds tierisch langweilig...
> Bei ner WE Beziehung ist das einfach definitiv ned der fall da man im regelfall das perfekte WE haben will


bei mir ist nix langweilig!



Natsumee schrieb:


> oke^^ bis später
> 
> 
> ach Ruven hat eh keine ahnung
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bin wieder da



wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> wer ist coco?


wer bist du  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> *ein verschlafenes* Morgen! *rummelt*



guten morgen tante^^


jaaaa wb jenny^^


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

hier wird heute wirklich nicht viel geschrieben


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

ich sag dann auch mal HALLLOOOOOO nach einen jahr nur lesen hier wird es ja mal zeit grins 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

hallo^^

na wie gehts dir den? *hust*

ach ja bitte ich will dich net verscheuchen ...


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hier wird heute wirklich nicht viel geschrieben




ne *wein*


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ich sag dann auch mal HALLLOOOOOO nach einen jahr nur lesen hier wird es ja mal zeit grins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hallo gutes timing



Natsumee schrieb:


> hallo^^
> 
> na wie gehts dir den? *hust*
> 
> ach ja bitte ich will dich net verscheuchen ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  natsu du hast doch auch noch mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

ja imerhin eine frau die nicht vor mir wegrennt^^ (im forum)


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

@Natsumee
du bist doch der grins wieso ichnie was geschrieben hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



och ja muss und selbst ?


----------



## Ruven (17. September 2008)

Jo wird zeit das coco komt die iss zumindest meiner meinung!


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

ich bin ja auch bekloppt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich bin ja auch bekloppt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




lol


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> @Natsumee
> du bist doch der grins wieso ichnie was geschrieben hab
> 
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ehm ja geht wieder besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

sonst war hier aber mal mehr los kann das sein ?

alle noch am schlafen?


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Jo wird zeit das coco komt die iss zumindest meiner meinung!



warum bist du dann noch verheiratet wen du wochenend beziehungen so magst?

irgenwie wirst du von tag zu tag komischer


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> sonst war hier aber mal mehr los kann das sein ?
> 
> alle noch am schlafen?



keine ahnung ferien sind ja auch vorbei und so glaubs

egal wird schon^^

ist ja ne neue frau anwesend *hust*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





och nicht weinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann ist ja gut wenns wieder besser ist !

ist ja bald wieder soweit dann können die ganzen suchtis wieder zocken hehe


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Jo wird zeit das coco komt die iss zumindest meiner meinung!


ich kann nur von meinem freund und mir ausgehen und da ist nix langweilig


----------



## Ruven (17. September 2008)

wel ich atm ne wochenendehe führe iss praktisch und das mit suerklasse 3 iss ganz angenehm!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> och nicht weinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja die server sind nicht down^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> wel ich atm ne wochenendehe führe iss praktisch und das mit suerklasse 3 iss ganz angenehm!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was für ne klasse 3???


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was für ne klasse 3???



denke mal steuerklasse III


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja die server sind nicht down^^




ne ich dachte naja war noch net drin hab seit tagen kein bock mehr auf wow meine chars liegen erstma auf eis


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ne ich dachte naja war noch net drin hab seit tagen kein bock mehr auf wow meine chars liegen erstma auf eis




aso und jetzt beerst du uns hier find ich gut^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> denke mal steuerklasse III



und das heisst?^^

weniger steuern oder wie?


----------



## Ruven (17. September 2008)

sry logo steuerklasse 3 aber sowas kann en eidgenosse ned wissen was das in deutschland heisst !


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> sonst war hier aber mal mehr los kann das sein ?
> 
> alle noch am schlafen?


jap



Natsumee schrieb:


> keine ahnung ferien sind ja auch vorbei und so glaubs
> 
> egal wird schon^^
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber den smilie versteh ich nicht
nur weil ich bekloppt bin? oder weil ich vergeben bin?


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

ja besser als steuerklasse 3 kanns dich nicht treffen


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aso und jetzt beerst du uns hier find ich gut^^




naja wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich nur langeweile deswegen dacht ich schreib ich auch ma was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

habt ihr das nicht das ihr aufeinmal keine lust mehr habt zuspielen ?

oder bin ich nur krank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> sry logo steuerklasse 3 aber sowas kann en eidgenosse ned wissen was das in deutschland heisst !




ihr deutsche seit komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



@ jenny nene also wegen dem bekloppt sein bin ich sicher net traurig^^ vergeben freut mich^^

naja wollte nur schon los weinen fals Fynni wegen meinen post abtaucht^^


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> naja wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich nur langeweile deswegen dacht ich schreib ich auch ma was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



DU bist krank!!! einfach keine lust mehr, wo gibts denn sowas?...

Ach naja hab manchmal auch keine lust zu spielen das ist dann aber nur ein tag oder so


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> naja wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich nur langeweile deswegen dacht ich schreib ich auch ma was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




nene hab ich auch hab gestern grad mal 2 stunden gespielt (normalerweise 3-6)^^

und allgemein siet letzter woche spiele ich auch net mehr so viel abwarten auf wotlk^^

naja vltl liegt es am neuen tv und das ich jetzt ps2 spiele *hust*


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> naja wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich nur langeweile deswegen dacht ich schreib ich auch ma was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


doch dann spiel ich auch nicht.
uns ist auch langweilig beim arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

grr coco ist on aber sie schreibt net hier rein -.-


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> DU bist krank!!! einfach keine lust mehr, wo gibts denn sowas?...
> 
> Ach naja hab manchmal auch keine lust zu spielen das ist dann aber nur ein tag oder so




bei mir schon ne woche hehe 

naja spiel im moment im singelplayer Warcraft III  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> grr coco ist on aber sie schreibt net hier rein -.-



wie kann sie nur, grenzt an hochverrat


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> wie kann sie nur, grenzt an hochverrat



oh jaaaa


----------



## Ruven (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> grr coco ist on aber sie schreibt net hier rein -.-




Vielleicht isse zu angenervt von dir *duck*

erst ma wech!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> oh jaaaa




oki und was ist  nun die strafe ?


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

never ich bin doch so lieb^^

und sowieso hat sie mir gestern gesagt wir sehen uns heute noch also  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

vielleicht muss sie sich ja nur etwas an diese sinnlosen und wirren themen ranntasten...


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Guten morgen die Herrschafften!

Ich musste erst noch ein paar andere merkwürdige Threads lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> oki und was ist  nun die strafe ?




mhm keine ahnung muss ich mir noch überlegen aaaber die strafe ist nichts für eure augen muahahahaha *hust*


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Guten morgen die Herrschafften!
> 
> Ich musste erst noch ein paar andere merkwürdige Threads lesen
> 
> ...




na geht doch^^

guten morgen 

nene dieser thread ist der einzig wahre^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Guten morgen die Herrschafften!
> 
> Ich musste erst noch ein paar andere merkwürdige Threads lesen
> 
> ...




stimmt die zulesen sind immer lustig hab gestern damit den ganzen tag verbracht hehe


huhu erstma


----------



## Qonix (17. September 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Hab ich auch festgestellt. Teilweise kriegt man ja von der Rechtschreibung augenkrebs und verstehen tut mans auch meist nichtmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YasoNRX (17. September 2008)

Morgen allen^^ ich hab erstmal 2std frei dann wieder los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ihr deutsche seit komisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ah du weinst obwohl noch nichts passiert ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  okay  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Yinnai schrieb:


> wie kann sie nur, grenzt an hochverrat


lasst dem arbeitendem volk doch auch mal zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen



ja da isch ja de herr wieder wehe du gasch wieder -.-


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Guten morgen die Herrschafften!
> 
> Ich musste erst noch ein paar andere merkwürdige Threads lesen
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen,

wusste doch das du sowas in der art machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ah du weinst obwohl noch nichts passiert ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




und was passiert den mit dir das du auch weinst?^^


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> wusste doch das du sowas in der art machst
> 
> ...




Obwohl, der mit dem nacktpatch war lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (17. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen


Huch, hast du dich verlaufen? 
Die Hexer-Plauderecke war da hinten rechts ums Eck (;


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

naja der screenshot also die qualität ist ja mal scheise


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Huch, hast du dich verlaufen?
> Die Hexer-Plauderecke war da hinten rechts ums Eck (;



ey lass Qonix mal hier^^


und guten morgen xely


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Huch, hast du dich verlaufen?
> Die Hexer-Plauderecke war da hinten rechts ums Eck (;




WO? *umguck*

<---- Mini-Hexe in Ausbildung^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

ach hexer sind naja komisch?^^

hatt eigendlich ein hexer gegen einen dauerfear imunen krieger ne chance?


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

Ach Hexer sind scheiße, die würfeln mir immer alles weg -.-


----------



## Qonix (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja da isch ja de herr wieder wehe du gasch wieder -.-


nö nö

han gad null bock uf schaffä  ^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

Fährt hier zufällig jemand nen BMW E36 Compact 316i ? ^^ Und kann mir sagen ob die Teile von der Standardmäßigen Frontstoßstange auch bei der M3 Variante passen  ? ^^

Und kann mir jemand nen DVD-Player fürs Auto empfehlen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach hexer sind naja komisch?^^
> 
> hatt eigendlich ein hexer gegen einen dauerfear imunen krieger ne chance?



Ich denke eher nicht so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

HAHA^^

was soll ich sagen priester duride krieger t4 und t5^^

t6 priester pala hexer -.-


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> nö nö
> 
> han gad null bock uf schaffä  ^^



perfekt wenigschtes chani mol normal rede^^


@ sleepy ehm ne keine ahnung ich mag deutsche autos eh net^^


----------



## Qonix (17. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Huch, hast du dich verlaufen?
> Die Hexer-Plauderecke war da hinten rechts ums Eck (;


Ach mist, ich dachte mir hier siehts so anders aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

was habt ihr gegen hexer ?

naja muss mal bisschen aufräumen hier bis später


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach hexer sind naja komisch?^^
> 
> hatt eigendlich ein hexer gegen einen dauerfear imunen krieger ne chance?



ne wenn eq und skill ca. gleich ist dann nicht.

Aber gibt auch krieger die absolut nicht spielen können, die sind wiederum leichte beute. Solche machen nichts außer autoschlag xD


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Fährt hier zufällig jemand nen BMW E36 Compact 316i ? ^^ Und kann mir sagen ob die Teile von der Standardmäßigen Frontstoßstange auch bei der M3 Variante passen  ? ^^
> 
> Und kann mir jemand nen DVD-Player fürs Auto empfehlen ?
> 
> ...



1: Welche Teile von der Stossstange?
2: nein


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> stimmt die zulesen sind immer lustig hab gestern damit den ganzen tag verbracht hehe
> 
> 
> huhu erstma


ich gestern auch und gestern war es anscheinend vielen leuten langweilig



.Côco schrieb:


> Hab ich auch festgestellt. Teilweise kriegt man ja von der Rechtschreibung augenkrebs und verstehen tut mans auch meist nichtmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na meine rechtschreibung ist auch nicht immer die tollst, vor allem wenn ich mich eilen muss oder aber auch super müde bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . wenigstens schreib ich aber nicht als würde ich mit boxhandschuhen auf der tastatur rum hacken.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> was habt ihr gegen hexer ?
> 
> naja muss mal bisschen aufräumen hier bis später



grml  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> ne wenn eq und skill ca. gleich ist dann nicht.
> 
> Aber gibt auch krieger die absolut nicht spielen können, die sind wiederum leichte beute. Solche machen nichts außer autoschlag xD




So einen hab ich schon mal zum spielen gefunden. Full S2/3 und kriegt nen einzelnen Priester in pve sachen nicht tot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich ihn dann so 12 mal XD


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> So einen hab ich schon mal zum spielen gefunden. Full S2/3 und kriegt nen einzelnen Priester in pve sachen nicht tot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sicher einer mit 2 einhand waffen^^

ich liebe fury als gegner 

aber fury selber zu spiele never


----------



## Qonix (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> perfekt wenigschtes chani mol normal rede^^


jo das stimmt, schlimm wenn me immer so mues schribä wie i dä schuel früener  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> na meine rechtschreibung ist auch nicht immer die tollst, vor allem wenn ich mich eilen muss oder aber auch super müde bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau das meine ich. Ich schreibe auch oft totalen käse zusammen aber man kanns immer noch lesen ohne ein Wörterbuch zu brauchen^^


----------



## Kiséki (17. September 2008)

ist das hier eigentlich der längste thread der welt? ^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> jo das stimmt, schlimm wenn me immer so mues schribä wie i dä schuel früener
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja ich muen das immerno mache mache ja e lehr naja bini mer eh langsam gwonnt wobie uf schwizerdütsch isch immer no besser kei rächtschriebig und so^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> grml
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich komm doch wieder also nicht weinen sonst kann ich net gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Kiséki schrieb:


> ist das hier eigentlich der längste thread der welt? ^^



ne aber du kannst mit beitragen es vllt mal zu werden^^


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> So einen hab ich schon mal zum spielen gefunden. Full S2/3 und kriegt nen einzelnen Priester in pve sachen nicht tot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das sind eh die besten, Fluch der Verdammnis drauf - 40sec wegrennen - restliche dots drauf und das problem löst sich von selbst xD


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ich komm doch wieder also nicht weinen sonst kann ich net gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ist ja gut dan warte ich halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja ich muen das immerno mache mache ja e lehr naja bini mer eh langsam gwonnt wobie uf schwizerdütsch isch immer no besser kei rächtschriebig und so^^


Das han i zum glück scho über es Johr hinder mir. Aber jetzt immer nume schaffä, aber es git au guet Geld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Das sind eh die besten, Fluch der Verdammnis drauf - 40sec wegrennen - restliche dots drauf und das problem löst sich von selbst xD



eignedlich ist ein krieger 1 min unfearbar^^

Ms krieger


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und was passiert den mit dir das du auch weinst?^^


ach ich weine aus sympathie mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Das sind eh die besten, Fluch der Verdammnis drauf - 40sec wegrennen - restliche dots drauf und das problem löst sich von selbst xD




Das wäre schön wenn das ein priester könnte^^ aber ging auch so problemlos. Der konnte echt nix.

Nachher hat den sogar ein Gildi (Holy) tot gemacht mit seinem DMG *rofl*


----------



## Ruven (17. September 2008)

Morgen Coco *knuddel bussi*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (17. September 2008)

Kiséki schrieb:


> ist das hier eigentlich der längste thread der welt? ^^


Nö, der Nachtschwärmer ist um einiges grösser.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Das han i zum glück scho über es Johr hinder mir. Aber jetzt immer nume schaffä, aber es git au guet Geld.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja glaubi der isch ja eh en riese sprung vom letschte lehrjahr und den schaffe^^


----------



## sucki89 (17. September 2008)

Hallo, heute ist mittwoch, die server sind down und ich kann nicht spielen!

Sind meine chars jetzt gelöscht? kann ich nie wieder spielen? muss ich mein leben in angst verbringen, nie wieder wow spielen zu dürfen, da C.E.R.N. die server benötigt um ein gigantisches schwarzes loch zu produzieren, dass uns alle auffrisst?


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ach ich weine aus sympathie mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kam ja früh^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ist ja gut dan warte ich halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das werden wir noch sehen ob du wirklich wartest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wartest bestimmt jetzt bis ich weg bin dann rennst du selber damit ich dich nicht mehr finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so rauch noch auf dann muss ich mal los legen heute  nachmittag kommt mein schatz von der arbeit dann will ich mal ne runde wow mit ihm spielen hehe


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

sucki89 schrieb:


> Hallo, heute ist mittwoch, die server sind down und ich kann nicht spielen!
> 
> Sind meine chars jetzt gelöscht? kann ich nie wieder spielen? muss ich mein leben in angst verbringen, nie wieder wow spielen zu dürfen, da C.E.R.N. die server benötigt um ein gigantisches schwarzes loch zu produzieren, dass uns alle auffrisst?



server sind net down lol


----------



## Qonix (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja glaubi der isch ja eh en riese sprung vom letschte lehrjahr und den schaffe^^


oh jo, me als svierfache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> das werden wir noch sehen ob du wirklich wartest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mach das^^

ne warte hey rauchen ist net gut ^^


<-- bis 16.00 hier^^


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Morgen Coco *knuddel bussi*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




/winken

huhu Ruven


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

Manchmal kann so ein Krieger einem auch ganzschön auf den **** gehn. Die kleben an einem wie die Fliegen und man bekommt sie einfach nicht weg.
Naja mit Sukkubus hat man doch noch ne minimale chance.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> oh jo, me als svierfache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja gsehsc ich verdiene grad mal 750 franke -.- glaubs ^^

ja stimmt


----------



## Xelyna (17. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ach mist, ich dachte mir hier siehts so anders aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich muss die "Hexer-Kaffeerunde"-Leuchtreklame Schilder mal größer machen (;


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mach das^^
> 
> ne warte hey rauchen ist net gut ^^
> 
> ...



Ich muss heut bis 18 Uhr hierbleiben weil ich keine Überstunden mehr habe zum abfeiern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ist nur noch diese und nächste Woche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sucki89 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> server sind net down lol



hmm, verdammt... und ich hatte gehofft wir werden alle sterben...


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Manchmal kann so ein Krieger einem auch ganzschön auf den **** gehn. Die kleben an einem wie die Fliegen und man bekommt sie einfach nicht weg.
> Naja mit Sukkubus hat man doch noch ne minimale chance.



naja die suku stirbt eh mit 2-4 schlägen^^


----------



## Ruven (17. September 2008)

coco du schnarchnase thrall vermisst dich!!!


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja die suku stirbt eh mit 2-4 schlägen^^



ja leider, aber verschafft einem mit glück 10-15sec.


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne warte hey rauchen ist net gut ^^




wow spielen auch net und es machen trotzdem alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so bin weg bis gleich


und nix schlimmes schreiben denk dran kann alles nachlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> wow spielen auch net und es machen trotzdem alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich bin doch ganz lieb^^

nene rauchen ist schlimmer das ist ungesund und stinkt und macht schneller alt^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> ja leider, aber verschafft einem mit glück 10-15sec.



naja für das hat man ja die insigne^^


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> ja leider, aber verschafft einem mit glück 10-15sec.




Wie läufts denn bei euch so derzeit? Du weisst schon was ich mein ^^


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nene rauchen ist schlimmer das ist ungesund und stinkt und macht schneller alt^^



Naja das man davon schneller alt wird hab ich noch nicht festgestellt. Werde immernoch nach dem Ausweis gefragt wenn ich Zigaretten kaufe.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Naja das man davon schneller alt wird hab ich noch nicht festgestellt. Werde immernoch nach dem Ausweis gefragt wenn ich Zigaretten kaufe.



naja das fängt ja erst so mitte zwanzig an udn bei frauen ist das schlimmer^^

die sehen dan mit 30 so alt aus wie 40 oder 50 *hust*


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> 1: Welche Teile von der Stossstange?
> 2: nein






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier die Blenden. Dort sind normal Nebelscheinwerfer, aber ich hab keine und hab auch keine Lust den Kabelbaum zu erneuern, deswegen will ich wissen ob ich die standardmäßigen verwenden kann ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich. Ich schreibe auch oft totalen käse zusammen aber man kanns immer noch lesen ohne ein Wörterbuch zu brauchen^^


man siehe dieses thread an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jede menge blödsinn



Kiséki schrieb:


> ist das hier eigentlich der längste thread der welt? ^^


nein der nachtschwärmer ist glaub ich länger



Yinnai schrieb:


> Das sind eh die besten, Fluch der Verdammnis drauf - 40sec wegrennen - restliche dots drauf und das problem löst sich von selbst xD


ich hasse sie nur wenn sie mich, bevor ich was machen kann entdecken, dots draufhauen und dann noch furcht dabei. wenn ich dann gerade kein mantel der schatten habe, hab ich die a. karte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Wie läufts denn bei euch so derzeit? Du weisst schon was ich mein ^^



Ach naja Anmeldungen bleiben aus. Sind fast mehr Abmeldungen im Planer xD. 
Scheint keiner mehr zu wollen bis auf 15 Leute.

Gestern dann wieder zu überredet worden ZA mitzukommen, naja wenigstens clear.


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja das fängt ja erst so mitte zwanzig an udn bei frauen ist das schlimmer^^
> 
> die sehen dan mit 30 so alt aus wie 40 oder 50 *hust*




also ich bin 22 habe einen sohn von 1 jahr und er ist es der mich alt aussehen lässt nicht das rauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<---- weiter am aufräumen jetzt hehe


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

naja wer möchte noch raiden wen in nicht mal 2 monaten wotlk rauskommt gut komtm druaf an was

ich würd ja noch gerne illidan legen aber wir haben erst 4 bosse in bt down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hoffe nur unsere gildenleitung entscheidet sich dafür das wir nur noch bt gehen


----------



## Flooza (17. September 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich frag mal ebend nach^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> also ich bin 22 habe einen sohn von 1 jahr und er ist es der mich alt aussehen lässt nicht das rauchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ausrede^^

das rauchen lässt dich alt aussehen nicht dein sohn^^

naja gz noch^^

ja brav aufräumen^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich frag mal ebend nach^^



du kannst die löcher offen lassen ODER es gibt extra atrappen


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Flooza schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen




hallo schweini^^


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Ach naja Anmeldungen bleiben aus. Sind fast mehr Abmeldungen im Planer xD.
> Scheint keiner mehr zu wollen bis auf 15 Leute.
> 
> Gestern dann wieder zu überredet worden ZA mitzukommen, naja wenigstens clear.




Montag ging bei uns auch nicht viel und gestern war dann noch nichtmal was geplant.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Irgendwie bei uns auch nen arger durchhänger
seit der Terminveröffentlichung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal sehen ob heute abend was geht. Ansonsten hab ich auch so noch RL genug zu tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Montag ging bei uns auch nicht viel und gestern war dann noch nichtmal was geplant.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




heiligschein ablegen? *hust*^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ausrede^^
> 
> das rauchen lässt dich alt aussehen nicht dein sohn^^
> 
> ...




mein sohn ist schlimmer als du da kann man echt alt aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wieder weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> mein sohn ist schlimmer als du da kann man echt alt aussehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dein sohn ist schlimmer als ich?^^

du weist ja gar net wie schlimm ich sein kann muahahaha


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Edit: grad nachgesehen und sieht gut aus für Hyjal. Allerdings nur ein Magier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kA wo die immer sind; nur nie angemeldet


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Edit: grad nachgesehen und sieht gut aus für Hyjal. Allerdings nur ein Magier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1 mage reicht doch^^

kekse und int buff mehr braucht man ja net


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> heiligschein ablegen? *hust*^^




Nee, aber mal die Wäsche bügeln oder Küche putzen *kotz*

So toootal spannende sachen halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

aso ja dann wird es dir ja sicher spass machen^^


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> 1 mage reicht doch^^
> 
> kekse und int buff mehr braucht man ja net




Für Archi wären ein paar Decurser schon nicht schlecht denke ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Für Archi wären ein paar Decurser schon nicht schlecht denke ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dudus?^^


----------



## Salavora (17. September 2008)

Guten MOrgen!!!!

*Heiße Milch mit Honig, Kamillentee, ein Päckchen Grippostad C und eine MonsterPackung Taschentücher in die Mitte stell*
*Hatschie*


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> [...]Irgendwie bei uns auch nen arger durchhänger
> seit der Terminveröffentlichung
> 
> 
> ...



Genau das gibt mir doch eigentlich noch den anreiz zu raiden, dass ich noch so weit wie möglich komme. 

Gut ihr habt ja schon fast alles bis auf sw, da ist das noch verständlich.


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dudus?^^



Da sind auch heut nur zwei da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (17. September 2008)

sieht doch dämlich aus wenn dann üssen da nebelscheinwerfer rein!!!

COCO thrall vermisst dich immer noch !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Guten MOrgen!!!!
> 
> *Heiße Milch mit Honig, Kamillentee, ein Päckchen Grippostad C und eine MonsterPackung Taschentücher in die Mitte stell*
> *Hatschie*




guten morgen arme sala na was los erkältet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Genau das gibt mir doch eigentlich noch den anreiz zu raiden, dass ich noch so weit wie möglich komme.
> 
> Gut ihr habt ja schon fast alles bis auf sw, da ist das noch verständlich.




Ebend....es ginge jetzt nur noch um ein item hier oder da. Und das ist ja eigentlich auch egal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  In ein paar wochen interessiert sich dafür ja kein schwein mehr. *trauer*


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> sieht doch dämlich aus wenn dann üssen da nebelscheinwerfer rein!!!
> 
> COCO thrall vermisst dich immer noch !!!
> 
> ...



na und ^^

er hat doch das gefragt ob er die löcher so lassen kann oder? also so dämlich sieht das ja net aus hab das bei mir auch aber net weil ich es so wollte naja schnee und sommerreifen ist halt ungesund -.-^^


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> sieht doch dämlich aus wenn dann üssen da nebelscheinwerfer rein!!!
> 
> COCO thrall vermisst dich immer noch !!!
> 
> ...




RUVEN! schrei doch nich so, ich weiss es ja


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ebend....es ginge jetzt nur noch um ein item hier oder da. Und das ist ja eigentlich auch egal.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



haha dan sind alle wieder noobs^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> RUVEN! schrei doch nich so, ich weiss es ja



aaaaaaaa coco deine hexe sieht ja hässlich aus nimm die weg^^


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Guten MOrgen!!!!
> 
> *Heiße Milch mit Honig, Kamillentee, ein Päckchen Grippostad C und eine MonsterPackung Taschentücher in die Mitte stell*
> *Hatschie*




Gute Besserung!!

*Heizkissen reich*


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aaaaaaaa coco deine hexe sieht ja hässlich aus nimm die weg^^



Das ist das standartbild....ich such ja schon was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (17. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Guten MOrgen!!!!
> 
> *Heiße Milch mit Honig, Kamillentee, ein Päckchen Grippostad C und eine MonsterPackung Taschentücher in die Mitte stell*
> *Hatschie*



Gute Besserung.


Moin zusammen.


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dein sohn ist schlimmer als ich?^^
> 
> du weist ja gar net wie schlimm ich sein kann muahahaha




ich kann es mir denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ne war nur ein scherz 

aber kinder sind echt schlimm bin ich froh wenn er älter  ist und auch wow spielen kann dann brauch ich net mehr farmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so nun raucher pause


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich frag mal ebend nach^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> guten morgen arme sala na was los erkältet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Moin Nats

Erst ne Mandelentzündung (die noch nicht ganz weg ist), vorgestern kam noch ein leichter Schnupfen dazu und gestern haben es sich Hals- Kopf- und Gliederschmerzen auch noch gemütlich gemacht. 
Ach ja, die haben auch noch nen leichten Husten mitgebracht. 
Woraufhin sich der Schnupfen dachte: "Ich bin immer noch besser als jeder Husten" und  noch ne stufe drauf gelegt hat -_-

Jetzt sitz ich hier mit Tee, Tabletten etc und ärgere mich, dass ich meine erste Chance, das Council zu sehen, gestern absagen musste, da ich vor lauter Kopfschmerzen nicht vernünftig hätte spielen können ...


----------



## Salavora (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!!
> 
> *Heizkissen reich*


Hy Coco!
Danke dir *g* *Heizkissen umarm* Schön warm!



Captain_Chaos schrieb:


> Gute Besserung.
> 
> 
> Moin zusammen.


Hy there
und danke!

Edith sagt: 
Was seid ihr den auf einmal so langsam hier???


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Guten MOrgen!!!!
> 
> *Heiße Milch mit Honig, Kamillentee, ein Päckchen Grippostad C und eine MonsterPackung Taschentücher in die Mitte stell*
> *Hatschie*




na das schmeckt nicht trink lieber Brennesseltee mit honig das ist lecker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gute besserung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber steck mich net an    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ich kann es mir denken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol wie nett naja ich denke aber nicht das wir dann noch wow spielen^^


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> kam ja früh^^


was soll ich machen? ich muss hier ab und an auch so machen als wär ich voll im stress  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Fynni2007 schrieb:


> das werden wir noch sehen ob du wirklich wartest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich spiele meistens mit meinem zusammen



Natsumee schrieb:


> mach das^^
> 
> ne warte hey rauchen ist net gut ^^
> 
> ...


das hast du bei mir noch nicht mal geschafft



Natsumee schrieb:


> naja das fängt ja erst so mitte zwanzig an udn bei frauen ist das schlimmer^^
> 
> die sehen dan mit 30 so alt aus wie 40 oder 50 *hust*


ich bin 24 und werd als noch nach ausweis gefragt



Natsumee schrieb:


> heiligschein ablegen? *hust*^^


was du immer denkst



.Côco schrieb:


> Nee, aber mal die Wäsche bügeln oder Küche putzen *kotz*
> 
> So toootal spannende sachen halt
> 
> ...


noch wer die es liebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Salavora schrieb:


> Guten MOrgen!!!!
> 
> *Heiße Milch mit Honig, Kamillentee, ein Päckchen Grippostad C und eine MonsterPackung Taschentücher in die Mitte stell*
> *Hatschie*


kaum ist es kalt schon kommen die ersten schniefender weise hier angekrochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> na das schmeckt nicht trink lieber Brennesseltee mit honig das ist lecker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


^^ Danke für den Tipp, aber Brenesseltee hab ich hier nicht. Dafür aber Rapshonig der immer brav in meinen Tee wandert *g*
Hoffentlich bin ich morgen wieder auf den Beinen.. dann gibts die nächste Prüfung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lol wie nett naja ich denke aber nicht das wir dann noch wow spielen^^




naja wer weiß das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so wieder weg bis zur nächsten pause hehe bin bald fertig freu


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

Moinsen..
Der kleine Klugscheisser sagt: Das heißt Standard mit weichem 'd'.


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> haha dan sind alle wieder noobs^^



ja hoffe dann ahben auch alle mal wieder mehr lust und es ergibt sich öfters mal was


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> naja wer weiß das schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




stellt euch mal vor nen twink auf lvl 150 zu bringen oO

neeeeee


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

So besser das Bild Natsu? ^^


----------



## Salavora (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> kaum ist es kalt schon kommen die ersten schniefender weise hier angekrochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


^^ 
Meine böse Decke war schuld!
Schlafe gern bei offenem Fenster. Übers WE ist es immer kälter geworden, was ich jedoch als Helfer auf der Connichi in Kassel nicht so mitbekommen hab (Im Hotel haben wir die Fenster immer geschlossen, weil die draußen was laut waren)
Das Ende vom Lied: Montag ne leichter Schnupfen, vom vielen "verschwitzt draußen rumlaufen und licht und Tontechnik in den LKW zu verladen" und in der Nacht so unruihg bei offenem Fenster geschlafen, dass ich am nächsten MOrgen ohne Decke rumlag -_- und entsprechend kalt war... *grrr*


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> So besser das Bild Natsu? ^^



mhm ja oke^^

aber schmeis doch da ein foto von dir rein von vorne so wie das beim ava *hust*

nene ist gut so 

so wieder da sry wollte auch so ein komische sEi im glass^^


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

ich schlaf nur bei 25+ mit offenem Fenster. *bibber*

Ich bin halt mehr die Frostbeule  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*bin mal ebend auf Kaffeesuche*


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Moin Nats
> 
> Erst ne Mandelentzündung (die noch nicht ganz weg ist), vorgestern kam noch ein leichter Schnupfen dazu und gestern haben es sich Hals- Kopf- und Gliederschmerzen auch noch gemütlich gemacht.
> Ach ja, die haben auch noch nen leichten Husten mitgebracht.
> ...


hört sich gar nicht schön an
wünsche gute besserung


----------



## Salavora (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hört sich gar nicht schön an
> wünsche gute besserung


THX.
Hm, kann es sein, dass dein neuer Avatar aus Hulk ist (dem neuen) und deine Sig aus X-Men 3? (die anderen beiden hab ich gesehen und kann mich nicht an diese Figur rechts erinnnern ^^)


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

ne falsch sala ist ehm underworld oder ? hies doch so?^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> THX.
> Hm, kann es sein, dass dein neuer Avatar aus Hulk ist (dem neuen) und deine Sig aus X-Men 3? (die anderen beiden hab ich gesehen und kann mich nicht an diese Figur rechts erinnnern ^^)



Erstmal huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Sig ist aus Underworld Evolution 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *g*


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> ^^
> Meine böse Decke war schuld!
> Schlafe gern bei offenem Fenster. Übers WE ist es immer kälter geworden, was ich jedoch als Helfer auf der Connichi in Kassel nicht so mitbekommen hab (Im Hotel haben wir die Fenster immer geschlossen, weil die draußen was laut waren)
> Das Ende vom Lied: Montag ne leichter Schnupfen, vom vielen "verschwitzt draußen rumlaufen und licht und Tontechnik in den LKW zu verladen" und in der Nacht so unruihg bei offenem Fenster geschlafen, dass ich am nächsten MOrgen ohne Decke rumlag -_- und entsprechend kalt war... *grrr*


na warum machst du den auch sowas?



.Côco schrieb:


> ich schlaf nur bei 25+ mit offenem Fenster. *bibber*
> 
> Ich bin halt mehr die Frostbeule
> 
> ...


ich auch


schreibt mal lansam komme mit lesen nicht mehr hinterher


----------



## Ruven (17. September 2008)

Was schläfst du auch alleine Coco?? ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW was hälst du von WE Beziehungen?


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> THX.
> Hm, kann es sein, dass dein neuer Avatar aus Hulk ist (dem neuen) und deine Sig aus X-Men 3? (die anderen beiden hab ich gesehen und kann mich nicht an diese Figur rechts erinnnern ^^)


ist beides aus underworld. ich finde den film einfach genial


----------



## Salavora (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne falsch sala ist ehm underworld oder ? hies doch so?^^


Hmm, sagt mir nichts.



Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Erstmal huhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hy Sleepy,
Dann bemüh ich jetzt mal google.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

fütert mal meine sig da unten^^


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

Bin mal neugierig... Was macht ihr eigentlich nebenbei, wenn ihr hier nicht gerade fleissig postet?

Ich für meinen Teil langweile mich auf der Arbeit...

grüße
wolke


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Bin mal neugierig... Was macht ihr eigentlich nebenbei, wenn ihr hier nicht gerade fleissig postet?
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil langweile mich auf der Arbeit...
> 
> ...


ich auch


----------



## Salavora (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ist beides aus underworld. ich finde den film einfach genial


Das, was Wikipedia zu sagenhat, klingt auf jeden Fall interessant.



Natsumee schrieb:


> fütert mal meine sig da unten^^


Habi schon. Wann entwickelt die sich den weiter? Und warum gibts auf der Seite keine blauen?????



wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Bin mal neugierig... Was macht ihr eigentlich nebenbei, wenn ihr hier nicht gerade fleissig postet?
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil langweile mich auf der Arbeit...
> 
> ...


Krank vorm PC sitzen und warten, dass die nächste Runde Tee fertig ist (mit der ich dann wieder in mein Bett verschwinde ^^)


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Was schläfst du auch alleine Coco?? ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Halte ich jetzt nicht so viel von. Bzw. wenn es nicht anders geht dann muss es halt. Für mich wäre das aber kein Dauerzustand.

Ich schlafe ab und an auch alleine weil mein Mann doch Schichtdienst hat. Wenn er dann Nachtschicht hat muss ich ja wohl oder übel
alleine schlafen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

Darf ich auch fragen bei welcher Arbeit Du Dich langweilst?


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Bin mal neugierig... Was macht ihr eigentlich nebenbei, wenn ihr hier nicht gerade fleissig postet?
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil langweile mich auf der Arbeit...
> 
> ...



Bin auch auf der Arbeit und langweile mich, nicht das ich nciht genügend zu tun hätte. Muss 150 Unternehmen in der Datenbank erfassen und das ist lästig.

Aber Chef kommt erst um 15Uhr wieder, da mach ich bis 13Uhr noch schon gemütlich.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Halte ich jetzt nicht so viel von. Bzw. wenn es nicht anders geht dann muss es halt. Für mich wäre das aber kein Dauerzustand.
> 
> Ich schlafe ab und an auch alleine weil mein Mann doch Schichtdienst hat. Wenn er dann Nachtschicht hat muss ich ja wohl oder übel
> alleine schlafen
> ...




so ist brav coco 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



böser ruven

danke sala ehm weis net bei 100? oder früher glaubs hat echt coole dabei


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> fütert mal meine sig da unten^^




hab ich auch schon brav gemacht^^


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Das, was Wikipedia zu sagenhat, klingt auf jeden Fall interessant.



Ich find den Film gelinde gesagt 'scheisse'. Aber über Geschmack lässt sich ja nicht streiten.



Salavora schrieb:


> Krank vorm PC sitzen und warten, dass die nächste Runde Tee fertig ist (mit der ich dann wieder in mein Bett verschwinde ^^)



Gute Besserung!


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

was bestell ich denn heut zum mittag?

Pizza, Nudeln oder Salat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weiss nicht worauf ich hunger habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> hab ich auch schon brav gemacht^^



danke ^^

@ wolke naja ich finde den cool


----------



## Salavora (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> danke sala ehm weis net bei 100? oder früher glaubs hat echt coole dabei


Hm, dann geb ich dem Ding auch nochmal was. (sofern das geht)

Oh, mein Tee ist durch, bin dann mal wieder im Bett. Viel Erfolg euch allen, auf dass die Arbeit schnell weider vorbei ist!!


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> was bestell ich denn heut zum mittag?
> 
> Pizza, Nudeln oder Salat
> 
> ...



komm mal zu mir ich sag es dir dann^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Hm, dann geb ich dem Ding auch nochmal was. (sofern das geht)
> 
> Oh, mein Tee ist durch, bin dann mal wieder im Bett. Viel Erfolg euch allen, auf dass die Arbeit schnell weider vorbei ist!!



oke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gute besserung wünsch ich dir


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Halte ich jetzt nicht so viel von. Bzw. wenn es nicht anders geht dann muss es halt. Für mich wäre das aber kein Dauerzustand.
> 
> Ich schlafe ab und an auch alleine weil mein Mann doch Schichtdienst hat. Wenn er dann Nachtschicht hat muss ich ja wohl oder übel
> alleine schlafen
> ...


bei der nachtschicht muss bei mir immer die katze dran glauben



wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Darf ich auch fragen bei welcher Arbeit Du Dich langweilst?


innergemeinschaftliche lieferung, sprich ich kopiere die kanze zeit daten vom firmenprogram und füge sie in exel wieder ein


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Hm, dann geb ich dem Ding auch nochmal was. (sofern das geht)
> 
> Oh, mein Tee ist durch, bin dann mal wieder im Bett. Viel Erfolg euch allen, auf dass die Arbeit schnell weider vorbei ist!!




Gute besserung! Schlaf dich mal ein bisschen gesund


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

Bei uns gibts heute


> Gyros - Weißkohl - Auflauf mit Hirtenkäse gratiniert , Kartoffeln, Salat,


Ich habe schon wieder Angst um meine Magenschleimhäute...


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

*wieder reinschau*

hab grad im keller nen serverrack zusammengebaut.. O_O

hab ich was verpasst ?


----------



## Ruven (17. September 2008)

Mist bin ich wohl der einzige der der was von WE beziehungen hält...
Ihr wisst gar ned wie schön das iss wenn man sich aufs WE freut und unter der Woche seine Ruhe hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> innergemeinschaftliche lieferung, sprich ich kopiere die kanze zeit daten vom firmenprogram und füge sie in exel wieder ein




wow das klingt ja hammermäßig spannend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> komm mal zu mir ich sag es dir dann^^




Ich hab mich jetzt so schon entschieden^^ ich nehm Pizza UND salat XD


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Mag mich nich wer heut abend so gegen 23 Uhr mal ebend durch Burg Schattenfang ziehen? ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich hab mich jetzt so schon entschieden^^ ich nehm Pizza UND salat XD




man hört auf vom essen zu reden, ich hab schon so einen hunger, ich könnt nen bären verschlingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> *wieder reinschau*
> 
> hab grad im keller nen serverrack zusammengebaut.. O_O
> 
> hab ich was verpasst ?



weniger^^

Ruven wen du es mit deiner frau machst oke nur frage ich mich dan warum unter der woche nicht?

wen aber jed ewohce ne andere dan *Ruven eins auf kopf haut*


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Mist bin ich wohl der einzige der der was von WE beziehungen hält...
> Ihr wisst gar ned wie schön das iss wenn man sich aufs WE freut und unter der Woche seine Ruhe hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wahrscheinlich. Ein befreundetes Ehepaar hat auch ne WE-Beziehung. Am Wochenende, wenn die sich sehen sind die Erwartungen so hoch, daß es für die Beiden meistens ein Desaster ist. Liegt vielleicht aber auch daran, daß sie unter der Woche 70h im Ausland schuftet und am WE dann keine Lust mehr auf große 'Action' hat.


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Mag mich nich wer heut abend so gegen 23 Uhr mal ebend durch Burg Schattenfang ziehen? ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hoffe damit bin nicht ich gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne wenn ich sonst nichts zu tun hab mach ichs gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich hab mich jetzt so schon entschieden^^ ich nehm Pizza UND salat XD



meno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



23 uhr schlafe ich schon wie ein baby^^

hab ein neues ei im glas^^


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

ach und RUVEN was ich noch sagen wollte


Ruven schrieb:


> Was schläfst du auch alleine Coco?? ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


HA HA


DANKE COCO


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

so wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

Irgendwie landen meine Posts immer am Ende einer Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

HUNGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Irgendwie landen meine Posts immer am Ende einer Seite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schneller schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> so wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wb böse raucherin^^

ach ja du bsit ja sicher so lieb und fütterst meine eier also die in der sig da im glass mein ich jetzt


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> HUNGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER



15 min dan gehe ich ESSEN MUAHAHAHAHAHA^^


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Hoffe damit bin nicht ich gemeint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Könnt mein männe ja auch, aber der hat nach der spätschicht immer keinen bock mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich guck mal was heute überhaupt geht und ob ich lust hab ect. "We stay in contact" quasi


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

Was gibts bei Dir?


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wb böse raucherin^^
> 
> ach ja du bsit ja sicher so lieb und fütterst meine eier also die in der sig da im glass mein ich jetzt


eindeutig zweideutig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wb böse raucherin^^
> 
> ach ja du bsit ja sicher so lieb und fütterst meine eier also die in der sig da im glass mein ich jetzt




oki gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also das forum geht mir jetzt schon gegen den strich aber jetzt nicht wegen euch -.-*


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> schneller schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder langsamer, dann kommt er auf die nächste Seite


----------



## Ruven (17. September 2008)

Nee nee Natsu unter der Woche beschränke ich mich auch Jenny CoCo Enola Darky Anne Elisa.... Soll ich weiter machen?? *rofl*


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> oki gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




oO

warum?


----------



## Ruven (17. September 2008)

wie rauchen während der arbeitszeit??? ICH AUCH WILL


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> oki gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nicht nur dir. wobei mit dem beleidigen ist es schon ein wenig besser geworden


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Nee nee Natsu unter der Woche beschränke ich mich auch Jenny CoCo Enola Darky Anne Elisa.... Soll ich weiter machen?? *rofl*




Du Weiberheld^^


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> HUNGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER



/sign



Natsumee schrieb:


> 15 min dan gehe ich ESSEN MUAHAHAHAHAHA^^



reibs und hungrigen volk nur unter die nase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> wie rauchen während der arbeitszeit??? ICH AUCH WILL




Wir dürfen das auch^^ allerdings seit 01.07. nur noch in einem raum oder draussen XD


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> oO
> 
> warum?



schreib ich dir gleich per pm


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> wie rauchen während der arbeitszeit??? ICH AUCH WILL



muhahaha mach ich auch xD


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bestell dir doch auch was, oder pack schnitten ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> wie rauchen während der arbeitszeit??? ICH AUCH WILL


dann musst du hausfrau werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Nee nee Natsu unter der Woche beschränke ich mich auch Jenny CoCo Enola Darky Anne Elisa.... Soll ich weiter machen?? *rofl*


du schreibst mir gar nicht mehr.


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> bestell dir doch auch was, oder pack schnitten ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hmmmm eigentlich ne gute idee, danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

ach keine ahnung was es zu essen gibt^^ werd ich ja in 8 min sehen

danke für die fütterung^^

und ich find das forum lsutig^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

wie hier will einer ein ausgeben ich will auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach keine ahnung was es zu essen gibt^^ werd ich ja in 8 min sehen
> 
> danke für die fütterung^^
> 
> und ich find das forum lsutig^^




bester thread im forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> bester thread im forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wir sind ja auch hier !! ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> bester thread im forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der nachtschwärmer ist auch noch witzig und wir hier sind glaub ich einfach alle ein wenig bekloppt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

och ich hab heute BT raid am abend, hab angst alles zu vermasseln (war noch nie drin) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Du Weiberheld^^



Nix weiberheld ich tauf miene hände nur tägl. um coco oder haben wir neuerdings doch was miteinander?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Nix weiberheld ich tauf miene hände nur tägl. um coco oder haben wir neuerdings doch was miteinander?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*Schenkelklopfer*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> och ich hab heute BT raid am abend, hab angst alles zu vermasseln (war noch nie drin)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



als ich das erste mal bt war oke nur 1 mal wusste ich net mal wo der eingang war^^


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> och ich hab heute BT raid am abend, hab angst alles zu vermasseln (war noch nie drin)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Och das wird schon werden *eimach*


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

Mahlzeit! Ich werde jetzt mal meinen Gildenarbeitskollegen anrufen und nen Raid auf die Kantine planen!


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Mahlzeit! Ich werde jetzt mal meinen Gildenarbeitskollegen anrufen und nen Raid auf die Kantine planen!




Dann wünsch ich mal nen erfolgreichen raid und guten loot und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

Scheiß Tag jetzt pisst mir auch noch jeder ans Bein. ~~


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

Wird wahrscheinlich nur wieder 'grauer' Loot sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber danke!


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

bin essen ciao caio

bin auch in der kantine^^


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> als ich das erste mal bt war oke nur 1 mal wusste ich net mal wo der eingang war^^



das weiß ich mittlerweile, hab auch nur durch "zufall" gesehn



.Côco schrieb:


> Och das wird schon werden *eimach*




danke ich hoffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hätte mir ja schon 10 stunden vids und guides duchgeforstet


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Mahlzeit! Ich werde jetzt mal meinen Gildenarbeitskollegen anrufen und nen Raid auf die Kantine planen!



mahlzeit und guten loot



Natsumee schrieb:


> bin essen ciao caio
> 
> bin auch in der kantine^^




dir auch guten loot 

und lasst es euch schmecken


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

der dumme gruppen zwang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

= bitte füttern


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Scheiß Tag jetzt pisst mir auch noch jeder ans Bein. ~~


was den?

MAHLZEIT AN ALLE DIE ESSEN SIND



hallo? keiner mehr da?


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

gell kaum noch was los hier^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> was den?
> 
> MAHLZEIT AN ALLE DIE ESSEN SIND
> 
> ...




doch doch ich noch aber die anderen sind weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

naja dann nutz ich die *stille* mal aus und geh eine rauchen, verpasse ja eh nichts


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

ich war grad nach bsf loot gucken was ich da brauchen kann^^


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich war grad nach bsf loot gucken was ich da brauchen kann^^



RObe, Gürtel und Schultern denk ich ma


----------



## Ruven (17. September 2008)

coco ich zieh dich gern durch dm *duck*
also auf auf zack zack alli weiter spieln!


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da ist ja noch wer 


Fynni2007 schrieb:


> doch doch ich noch aber die anderen sind weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du hattest recht scheiss gruppenzwang. na die kommen gleich wieder



Yinnai schrieb:


> naja dann nutz ich die *stille* mal aus und geh eine rauchen, verpasse ja eh nichts


ich will auch. wir dürfen zwar in der firma rauchen, ich mag das aber nicht.


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

13 Minuten ~~


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

reeeeee^^

so gleich eure  eier füttern ^^


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> coco ich zieh dich gern durch dm *duck*
> also auf auf zack zack alli weiter spieln!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  so richtig wollt ich das eigentlich gar nich. Irgendwie ist mir das alles zu niedlich auf dauer. Ich find grad meine untote sehr genial^^ ich mag auch die Belfe grad nich mehr so richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

macht das doch mal schöner nene^^


----------



## Ruven (17. September 2008)

gähn mir iss langweilig!!!
ich vermisse slave 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

hört mal auf über wow zu reden hier man man man nur wow im kopf echt^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> reeeeee^^
> 
> so gleich eure  eier füttern ^^




WB !


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hört mal auf über wow zu reden hier man man man nur wow im kopf echt^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na was den sonst in nen WoW forum ? ^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> na was den sonst in nen WoW forum ? ^^



Autos, Frauen, Arbeit kA ^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hört mal auf über wow zu reden hier man man man nur wow im kopf echt^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das musst du grad sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Autos, Frauen, Arbeit kA ^^




bitte nich über arbeit sprechen. Die bin ich ja bald los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

normalerweise labbern wir hier über jeden möglichen scheiss nur nicht über wow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Autos, *Frauen*, Arbeit kA ^^




sleepy ftw^^


----------



## Tante V (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> normalerweise labbern wir hier über jeden möglichen scheiss nur nicht über wow
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das kann ich bezeugen ich bin heimliche zuhörerin


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sleepy ftw^^


-------------___________--------------
Selfownd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

oki dann reden wir über Natsumee 

bitte einmal 

Name
Geschlecht ( mit bild damiit man es glauben kann )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Alter ( aber nicht jünger machen ) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> -------------___________--------------
> Selfownd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dan reden wir ehm über die deutsche autobahn seit ihr auch solche die mit 130 immer links fährt?
oder geht ihr brav immer rechts wen frei ist??


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> oki dann reden wir über Natsumee
> 
> bitte einmal
> 
> ...



über mich?^^

naja bild wird schwer bin auf der arbeit und da hab ich eh kein foto von mir^^

naja dne namen steht auf my buffed alter auch^^  gleschlecht ist auch klar *hust*^^

wäre aber eher dafür ein bild von dir zu sehen du bist ja zuhause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




morgen fahr ich immer rechts. zu müde zum überholen und schleiche einfach so zwischen den lkw her^^

Abend auf dem Heimweg dann linke Spur und 160 ^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> morgen fahr ich immer rechts. zu müde zum überholen und schleiche einfach so zwischen den lkw her^^
> 
> Abend auf dem Heimweg dann linke Spur und 160 ^^



bleibst du dan immer links??

auch wen ein auto mit 200+ an dir ran rasst?


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab nen Dauerschein für die linke Spur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Hab nen Dauerschein für die linke Spur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




I HATE YOU

naja solange du net die A81 benutzt solls mir recht sein

ne im ernst was haben autofahren die keine 220 km/h erreichen da zu suchen?^^


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


darauf brauch ich ja nicht zu antworten. wir hatten ja gestern und heutmorgen die gespräche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> über mich?^^
> 
> naja bild wird schwer bin auf der arbeit und da hab ich eh kein foto von mir^^
> 
> ...





na gibt kein nackt bild von mir wäre ja noch schöner grins


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn offen ist fahr ich offen.
Heißt ich hol alles aus meiner Kiste raus. Ich krieg so nen Hals wenn 3 LKWS gleichzeitig überholen.
Bin afk essen Mahlzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> na gibt kein nackt bild von mir wäre ja noch schöner grins



wollt ich doch gar net -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Wenn offen ist fahr ich offen.
> Heißt ich hol alles aus meiner Kiste raus. Ich krieg so nen Hals wenn 3 LKWS gleichzeitig überholen.
> Bin afk essen Mahlzeit
> 
> ...



guten apetit friss dich voll^^


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> I HATE YOU
> 
> naja solange du net die A81 benutzt solls mir recht sein
> 
> ne im ernst was haben autofahren die keine 220 km/h erreichen da zu suchen?^^



gut mit dem eigenen Auto muss ich dann doch ab und zu Platz machen, nur wenn mein nobler Herr Vater mal so gütig ist und mir sein Auto ausleiht hab ich das nicht mehr nötig xD


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> I HATE YOU
> 
> naja solange du net die A81 benutzt solls mir recht sein
> 
> ne im ernst was haben autofahren die keine 220 km/h erreichen da zu suchen?^^


sie überholen andere autos die noch langsamer schleichen wie sie selbst?


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> sie überholen andere autos die noch langsamer schleichen wie sie selbst?



und wen es 3 spurig ist warum zum teufel ist die rechte spur immer frei??

das macht agro^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> gut mit dem eigenen Auto muss ich dann doch ab und zu Platz machen, nur wenn mein nobler Herr Vater mal so gütig ist und mir sein Auto ausleiht hab ich das nicht mehr nötig xD



mhm koblenz du bsit ja nahe da was hast fün auto gehe am fraitag zu meiner ex fals ich dich treffe oder so^^


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> bleibst du dan immer links??
> 
> auch wen ein auto mit 200+ an dir ran rasst?




Da dort nur 120 erlaubt ist bleib ich dann trotzdem links 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten würde ich, sofern platz ist auch platz machen. Kommt immer drauf an wie der "hintermann" so fährt. Bei blinker links, Lichthupe und/oder drängeln mach ich keinen platz.


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und wen es 3 spurig ist warum zum teufel ist die rechte spur immer frei??
> 
> das macht agro^^


weil manch ein doofer autofahrer hier meint das die spur ganz rechts nur für lkw's ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ohne scherz das hab ich jetzt schon ein paar mal gehört


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Da dort nur 120 erlaubt ist bleib ich dann trotzdem links
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja ich mache nur den blinker wen ich sehe das ich halt recht schnell am fahren bin und vor mir ist rechts ne autoschlange damit sich nicht irgendjemand vor mri raussetzt und es dan kracht

rechts überholen istt ja net erlaubt oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was ist die strafe? wen man erwischt wird bei euch?


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wollt ich doch gar net -.-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





naja wer weiß




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm koblenz du bsit ja nahe da was hast fün auto gehe am fraitag zu meiner ex fals ich dich treffe oder so^^



Leider nur ein C Corsa *schäm*, naja was großartig besseres kann ich mir nicht leisten


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

so bin mal eine rauchen


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> weil manch ein doofer autofahrer hier meint das die spur ganz rechts nur für lkw's ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




lol klingt logisch echt was ich da so sehen vorallem in deutschland echt schlimm in der schweiz ist es ja egal max geschwindigkeit 120 -.-

aber echt manchmal hätt ich echt lust vor dem zu fahren und abzubremsen und langsam zu fahren will er mich überholen fahr ich schneller


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Leider nur ein C Corsa *schäm*, naja was großartig besseres kann ich mir nicht leisten



naja eigendlich egal was man fährt ich hatte glück hab ein gutes auto für wenig geld gekriegt auch wen versicherung sau teuer ist und hat viele km drauf

fynn ICH WEISS ES^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

du hast bei Fynn das i vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> du hast bei Fynn das i vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sry Fynniiiiiii^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sry Fynniiiiiii^^




geht doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> geht doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich weis so jetzt foto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich weis so jetzt foto
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hättest du wohl gern nene gibts nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zeig doch nicht jedem ein foto von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja ich mache nur den blinker wen ich sehe das ich halt recht schnell am fahren bin und vor mir ist rechts ne autoschlange damit sich nicht irgendjemand vor mri raussetzt und es dan kracht
> 
> rechts überholen istt ja net erlaubt oder?
> 
> ...



Für dich auffahren auf jeden fall höher als rechts überholen. Klingt komisch ist aber so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zitat: „Wieder mal über ´Linkspenner´ auf der Autobahn geärgert? Seit der neuen ´Dränglervorschrift´ sollte man lieber gleich rechts überholen: Drängeln: 250 Euro, 4 Punkte + 3 Monate Fahrverbot, rechts Überholen: 50 Euro und 3 Punkte. Einen weiteren Punkt sparen kann man sogar noch, wenn man statt der rechten Spur die Standspur benutzt: Seitenstreifen zum Zweck des schnelleren Vorwärtskommens kostet nämlich auch 50 Euro, bringt aber nur 2 Punkte“, heißt es beispielsweise auf http://www.pagenstecher.de.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> hättest du wohl gern nene gibts nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schick mir ne nachricht ^^ mit foto^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Für dich auffahren auf jeden fall höher als rechts überholen. Klingt komisch ist aber so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich drängle ja net ich setze den blinker schon so 200 m vorher nicht das da einfahc jemand in meine spur rein geht so 100 meter vor mir und vorlalem nicht wen die dan 130 fahren und ich mit 250 komme

naja wir haben in der shcweiz kein punkte zeug^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

was sind den das für komische teile in den sigis 

achja grüße vom cia die suchen binladen ingame


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich drängle ja net ich setze den blinker schon so 200 m vorher nicht das da einfahc jemand in meine spur rein geht so 100 meter vor mir und vorlalem nicht wen die dan 130 fahren und ich mit 250 komme
> 
> naja wir haben in der shcweiz kein punkte zeug^^



Darf man in der Schweiz überhaupt so schnell fahren?


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Darf man in der Schweiz überhaupt so schnell fahren?



nö^^ max 120

aber ich gehe oft nach deutschland halt

naja in der schweiz fahre ich meistens 140


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja ich mache nur den blinker wen ich sehe das ich halt recht schnell am fahren bin und vor mir ist rechts ne autoschlange damit sich nicht irgendjemand vor mri raussetzt und es dan kracht
> 
> rechts überholen istt ja net erlaubt oder?
> 
> ...



Da gibts glaub so ne art witz. kA mehr wie der genau ging.

Autobahn rechts überholen 50&#8364; 1 Punkt
Autobahn auf dem Standstreifen überholen 75&#8364; 3 Punkte
Auf der Autobahn mit Blaulicht vorbeirasen und alle machen platz 35&#8364; und Gesichter der Polizei danach sehen unbezahlbar

irgendwie so kA mehr xD
&#8364;:
Blaues Blinklicht zusammen mit dem Einsatzhorn oder allein oder gelbes Blinklicht missbräuchlich verwendet: 20Euro


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

frage ist auf dem betaserver schon hdz3 stratholme offen und was macht ihr bis zum addon hehe ich glaub ich bin crazy hab alle seiten gelesen


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Da gibts glaub so ne art witz. kA mehr wie der genau ging.
> 
> Autobahn rechts überholen 50€ 1 Punkt
> Autobahn auf dem Standstreifen überholen 75€ 3 Punkte
> ...




Das stimmt sogar.^^ für blaulichtmissbrauch kosts nicht so viel weil das nur ne Owi ist^^


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nö^^ max 120
> 
> aber ich gehe oft nach deutschland halt
> 
> naja in der schweiz fahre ich meistens 140



Naja glaube hier darf man bald auch nur noch 130 überall fahren, auf einigen Autobahnen ist schon auf 130 begrenzt.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> frage ist auf dem betaserver schon hdz3 stratholme offen und was macht ihr bis zum addon hehe ich glaub ich bin crazy hab alle seiten gelesen



lol ja bist du^^

ehm ich farme gold

keien hanung hab kein beta


mhm ach ihr deutschen habt komische sachen echt


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Naja glaube hier darf man bald auch nur noch 130 überall fahren, auf einigen Autobahnen ist schon auf 130 begrenzt.




DAGEGEN

man sollt eher verbieten unter 130 zu fahren^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

in den östlichen bundesländern 130 außer thüringen da 120 naja sachsen hat die a4 fast überall frei rasen


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Das stimmt sogar.^^ für blaulichtmissbrauch kosts nicht so viel weil das nur ne Owi ist^^



Hast du schon nach meiner Stoßstange gefragt oder hab ichs übersehen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

A 81 ist auch recht viel frei ausser um stuttgart ich hasse es dort nur 100 und 120 mimimi^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Hast du schon nach meiner Stoßstange gefragt oder hab ichs übersehen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dir wurde shcon geantwortet glaub von mir ^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dir wurde shcon geantwortet glaub von mir ^^



was sind das für teile in deiner sigi


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Hast du schon nach meiner Stoßstange gefragt oder hab ichs übersehen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja gefragt hab ich aber noch keine Email zurückbekommen. Wir haben hier ja keine bmw´s. Und mein Ex-kollege pennt scheinbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Naja glaube hier darf man bald auch nur noch 130 überall fahren, auf einigen Autobahnen ist schon auf 130 begrenzt.




so wie bei uns in österreich eben ^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

aaaaaaa ich bin ein spammer


Mitglied	/ Mitglied seit	/ Beiträge insgesamt /	Beiträge von heute	/ % von heute
Natsumee	/ 1.02.2007	  /              3.441	       /            212	    /         3.73%


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Für dich auffahren auf jeden fall höher als rechts überholen. Klingt komisch ist aber so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja ja die deutschen politiker sind schon witzig oder



.Côco schrieb:


> Das stimmt sogar.^^ für blaulichtmissbrauch kosts nicht so viel weil das nur ne Owi ist^^


geil ich bau mir ein blaulicht ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

schreib ma weniger, da kommt ja keiner mehr mit oO

btw: wo steckt stixx denn heute?


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> so wie bei uns in österreich eben ^^



130 ist voll lahm 180 sollte die grenze sein ^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> schreib ma weniger, da kommt ja keiner mehr mit oO
> 
> btw: wo steckt stixx denn heute?




wer ist stixx?


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wer ist stixx?




einer von pere der letzte woche auch fleissig hier zugange war mit schreiben...irgendwie isser heut nich da. Naja


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Oh, mein Happahappa ist da...bis gleich


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ja gefragt hab ich aber noch keine Email zurückbekommen. Wir haben hier ja keine bmw´s. Und mein Ex-kollege pennt scheinbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok danke schicks mir per pn dann bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aaaaaaa ich bin ein spammer
> 
> 
> Mitglied	/ Mitglied seit	/ Beiträge insgesamt /	Beiträge von heute	/ % von heute
> Natsumee	/ 1.02.2007	  /              3.441	       /            212	    /         3.73%




selbsterkenntnis ist der beste weg zur besserung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> einer von pere der letzte woche auch fleissig hier zugange war mit schreiben...irgendwie isser heut nich da. Naja



sagt mir jetzt nichts^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

@ Natsumee

na hab ich dich erschreckt oder wieso kommt nix zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (17. September 2008)

LOL die schweizer sind immer die, die auf den deutschen autobahnen terror machen weil ses daheim nich dürfen und dann bei der 3ten bodenwelle in der leitplanke hängen siehe ferarari letztes jahr auf der a5... erst mal schnell fahren lernen bevor ihr nachd er grenze drauftritt! *rofl*


----------



## Maurolotschi (17. September 2008)

Tach allerseits...

Sorry dass ich mich so spät melde, uns wächst die Arbeit über die Ohren und die Nerven liegen jetzt schon blank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> 130 ist voll lahm 180 sollte die grenze sein ^^



nur die wenigsten fahren hier 130, ausgenommen bei sectioncontrol und radarkästen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sagt mir jetzt nichts^^


und zu mir sagst du was, selbst ich erinnere mich an den


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dir wurde shcon geantwortet glaub von mir ^^



Und? ich finds nicht mehr -.-^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (17. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> LOL die schweizer sind immer die, die auf den deutschen autobahnen terror machen weil ses daheim nich dürfen und dann bei der 3ten bodenwelle in der leitplanke hängen siehe ferarari letztes jahr auf der a5... erst mal schnell fahren lernen bevor ihr nachd er grenze drauftritt! *rofl*


und wo denn bitte schnell fahren lernen? ;-)

ausserdem: aus fehlern lernt man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

redet ihr von meilen oder kmh


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Und? ich finds nicht mehr -.-^^



normal hier ^^

huch mein 200 post und erst 2 wochen gereggt ^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> @ Natsumee
> 
> na hab ich dich erschreckt oder wieso kommt nix zurück
> 
> ...




hab net gedacht sehe was^^ und somit net auf das postfach geschaut soooryyy


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hab net gedacht sehe was^^ und somit net auf das postfach geschaut soooryyy




jaja bin nochmal lieb und nett zudir grrrr


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> redet ihr von meilen oder kmh




Km/h

Ruven ne ich hab zuerst brav langsam gefahren als dan ein auto voll  schnel an mir vorbei gefahren sit hab ich das auch gemacht^^ 

ja jenny du bsit ja eh dauer spammerin hier schlimmer als ich^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> jaja bin nochmal lieb und nett zudir grrrr






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


war ja keine absicht :8

*küschen rüberwerf*^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Km/h
> 
> Ruven ne ich hab zuerst brav langsam gefahren als dan ein auto voll  schnel an mir vorbei gefahren sit hab ich das auch gemacht^^
> 
> ja jenny du bsit ja eh dauer spammerin hier schlimmer als ich^^



Nochmal die Frage wo hast du geantwortet ich finde es nicht xD


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

wie war der spruch ich fahr nicht schneller als mein schutzengel fliegt achja der hat ne F18


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Km/h
> 
> Ruven ne ich hab zuerst brav langsam gefahren als dan ein auto voll  schnel an mir vorbei gefahren sit hab ich das auch gemacht^^
> 
> ja jenny du bsit ja eh dauer spammerin hier schlimmer als ich^^


heute aber irgentwie nicht. komme ja nie mit lesen hinterher


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Nochmal die Frage wo hast du geantwortet ich finde es nicht xD



also du hast gefragt wegen den löchern da oder??

also du kansnt die löcher so lassen oder eine atrappe hinschmeisen (sprich nur lichter gehäuse)


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

ui meine Dína ist schon level 62^^


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ui meine Dína ist schon level 62^^


gz


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

ich danke dir blacktor krieg ich einen tisch mit futter? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ui meine Dína ist schon level 62^^


stimmt gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also du hast gefragt wegen den löchern da oder??
> 
> also du kansnt die löcher so lassen oder eine atrappe hinschmeisen (sprich nur lichter gehäuse)



Meine Frage war ob ich die Blenden vom Originalen verwenden kann ^^

P.SMeins auch füttern pls ;>


----------



## Ruven (17. September 2008)

natürlich km/h... hat einer von euch schon mal aus 200 auf 0 gebremst auf der autobahn? ja echt? wie fühlt es sich an und wie lange dauert das bis ihr steht?
Deutschgland ist luxus pur glücklicherweise aber wer nich regelmäßig autobahn fährt sollt dich gefälligst an die ~130 halten dann verliert man auch keine freunde!


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich danke dir blacktor krieg ich einen tisch mit futter?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*nen riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
iisen tisch mit futter rüberstell*

war ne menge arbeit, aber ess es dir schmecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

Ne runde Kaffee in den Thread stellen


----------



## Maurolotschi (17. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> P.SMeins auch füttern pls ;>


*Erdbeertorte fütter*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




kannst ja mal her kommen und deine schleimspur weg machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *wieder von natsu's tisch klau*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> natürlich km/h... hat einer von euch schon mal aus 200 auf 0 gebremst auf der autobahn? ja echt? wie fühlt es sich an und wie lange dauert das bis ihr steht?
> Deutschgland ist luxus pur glücklicherweise aber wer nich regelmäßig autobahn fährt sollt dich gefälligst an die ~130 halten dann verliert man auch keine freunde!



ich fahre jeden monat 2x autobahn

ja ruven ich kenn das wen man so mit 240km/h fährt und es kommt so ne kurve und plötzlich liegen da baumstämme am boden und ein autofahrer hat nichts besseres zu tun als mit 50 GANZ LINKS da dran vorbei zu fahren naja wird das schon böse

naja fast leitplanke und auto mitgerissen hatte glücklicherweise auf beiden sieten so 10 cm platz -.-

da lohnt es sich lichthupe und so zu machen


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> natürlich km/h... hat einer von euch schon mal aus 200 auf 0 gebremst auf der autobahn? ja echt? wie fühlt es sich an und wie lange dauert das bis ihr steht?
> Deutschgland ist luxus pur glücklicherweise aber wer nich regelmäßig autobahn fährt sollt dich gefälligst an die ~130 halten dann verliert man auch keine freunde!




Moi und glaub mir ist nicht lustig vorallem wenn du in diesem Moment überlegst krachst du in den LKW-Anhänger oder nicht


----------



## Tante V (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Ne runde Kaffee in den Thread stellen



oh da greif ich doch zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> *nen riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> i
> iisen tisch mit futter rüberstell*
> ...




juhu danke schnel alles futte rbevor jenny aaaaaaa schon da mist^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

hmm ich sehe gerade die Werbung vom Sms-Guru lol glauben die echt da schickt einer ne frage hin für 1,99


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> oh da greif ich doch zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja die tante konnte den gruppenzang auch net wiederstehen hehe^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

boa alle klauen von meinem tisch tz


----------



## Tante V (17. September 2008)

hehe so bin ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man muss sehen wo man bleibt


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Moi und glaub mir ist nicht lustig vorallem wenn du in diesem Moment überlegst krachst du in den LKW-Anhänger oder nicht


ich hab auch schon ein paar mal die augen zu gemacht und mir gedacht "okay, das war es jetzt". ich hab einfach nen super schutzengel. DANKE



Natsumee schrieb:


> juhu danke schnel alles futte rbevor jenny aaaaaaa schon da mist^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 essen lasse ich mir doch nicht endgehen


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Ne runde Kaffee in den Thread stellen




super danke ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

http://www.pcgames.de/aid,660234/News/Kuri...-Rollenspielen/

anklicken und amüsieren diese amis


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich hab auch schon ein paar mal die augen zu gemacht und mir gedacht "okay, das war es jetzt". ich hab einfach nen super schutzengel. DANKE




naja man muss halt echt weit nach vorne schauen wen man schneller fährt also immer schauen was da vorne passiert


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> hmm ich sehe gerade die Werbung vom Sms-Guru lol glauben die echt da schickt einer ne frage hin für 1,99


es steht jeden morgen ein dummer auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Meine Frage war ob ich die Blenden vom Originalen verwenden kann ^^
> 
> P.SMeins auch füttern pls ;>



NATTTTTTTTTTTTSUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> http://www.pcgames.de/aid,660234/News/Kuri...-Rollenspielen/
> 
> anklicken und amüsieren diese amis




BOOOOOOAH die spinnen ja, wenn ich sowas nur lese GRRRRR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

dumm ist der der dummes tut

aber ich geh mal ingame und plane mal paar anschläge wisst ihr wo in westfall ölgefördert wird


----------



## Skullzigg (17. September 2008)

/push push push



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja man muss halt echt weit nach vorne schauen wen man schneller fährt also immer schauen was da vorne passiert


mach ich ja, aber ich kann nicht um kurven sehen, obwohl ich meist bei kurven schon langsam fahre. natürlich kann ich auch nix für deppen die einem bald im kofferraum hocken und wenn se schon so fahren müssen noch nicht mal schauen ob ich vieleicht bremsen muss, hab deswegen beinahe ne ganze gruppe kinder nieder gemacht. ich hab dem typ dann auf's maul gehauen (ich hatte bestimmt als ich stand 2 minuten die augen zu gelassen)


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> NATTTTTTTTTTTTSUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



ja hab deins gefüttert

und wegen den alten blenden mhm solltest du doch wissen du weist ja wie die aussehen aber ich denke könnte gehen musst halt schauen ob es ungefähr gleich aussieht^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> http://www.pcgames.de/aid,660234/News/Kuri...-Rollenspielen/
> 
> anklicken und amüsieren diese amis


wollte ich grad auch posten... 
Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hauptziele der Ermittlungen wären dann auf jeden Fall ingenieure, die ja Bomben basteln können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> mach ich ja, aber ich kann nicht um kurven sehen, obwohl ich meist bei kurven schon langsam fahre. natürlich kann ich auch nix für deppen die einem bald im kofferraum hocken und wenn se schon so fahren müssen noch nicht mal schauen ob ich vieleicht bremsen muss, hab deswegen beinahe ne ganze gruppe kinder nieder gemacht. ich hab dem typ dann auf's maul gehauen (ich hatte bestimmt als ich stand 2 minuten die augen zu gelassen)




warum augen zu?

also ich fahre nie nahe an die autos auser einer stellt sich einfach vor mir obwohl ich viel schneller bin dan bremse ich gemütlich runter weil ich kein bock habe wegen so einem voll auf die bremse zu drücken


----------



## Biermischer (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hoi du na wie gahts der den kensch mich ja sicher no oder?^^
> 
> 
> muahahaha^^
> ...




Sorry war afk Arbeiten. 
Wie könnt i di vergessen^^
Da hallt ma doch glei "Schublade" durch n Kopf^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Biermischer schrieb:


> Sorry war afk Arbeiten.
> Wie könnt i di vergessen^^
> Da hallt ma doch glei "Schublade" durch n Kopf^^



hehe^^

warst aber lange afk^^

du doch sicher meine eier füttern ? in der sig mein ich -.-^^


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> warum augen zu?
> 
> also ich fahre nie nahe an die autos auser einer stellt sich einfach vor mir obwohl ich viel schneller bin dan bremse ich gemütlich runter weil ich kein bock habe wegen so einem voll auf die bremse zu drücken


augen zu weil ich mich schon in die kindergruppe hab reinrutschen sehen.
schieben weil ich im ort nicht schneller fahre wie 60 km/h und der hintendran hatte es wohl eilig


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

Mmh wie hoch ist die wahrscheinlichkeit der wahrscheinlichkeit


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> augen zu weil ich mich schon in die kindergruppe hab reinrutschen sehen.
> schieben weil ich im ort nicht schneller fahre wie 60 km/h und der hintendran hatte es wohl eilig



egal lass ihn doch einfach normal fahren

der autofahrer der hinten in ein auto freinfährt Ist IMMER schuld

genauso wie du als autofahrer IMMER schuld bsit wen du nen velo oder fussgänger anfährst


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Mmh wie hoch ist die wahrscheinlichkeit der wahrscheinlichkeit



0%


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

Ich hab auch schonmal einen ausm Auto gezogen weil er ein Kind am Zebrastreifen fast umgenietet hat man war ich sauer und die Mutter vom Fahrer (18) saß daneben und fragte mich was das soll er hat es doch richtig gemacht


----------



## bayern_bua (17. September 2008)

einfach ein Klassiker der Thread hier xD


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schonmal einen ausm Auto gezogen weil er ein Kind am Zebrastreifen fast umgenietet hat man war ich sauer und die Mutter vom Fahrer (18) saß daneben und fragte mich was das soll er hat es doch richtig gemacht




lol

so ist brav


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

So bin jetzt mal weg mein sohn pennt noch bisschen was spielen bevor er wach wird lesen uns bestimmt bald wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 viel spaß euch noch


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

Ach so ein kack, der Mc Donalds mist wird auch immer kleiner... wäre ich doch besser zum BrugerKing gefahren -.-


----------



## Maurolotschi (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schonmal einen ausm Auto gezogen weil er ein Kind am Zebrastreifen fast umgenietet hat man war ich sauer und die Mutter vom Fahrer (18) saß daneben und fragte mich was das soll er hat es doch richtig gemacht


hihi, so geht das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Ach so ein kack, der Mc Donalds mist wird auch immer kleiner... wäre ich doch besser zum BrugerKing gefahren -.-


macdo kannste vergessen wenn du satt werden und dabei weniger als 20 Euro ausgeben willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Ach so ein kack, der Mc Donalds mist wird auch immer kleiner... wäre ich doch besser zum BrugerKing gefahren -.-



KFC>BK>MCD


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> macdo kannste vergessen wenn du satt werden und dabei weniger als 20 Euro ausgeben willst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja ich merke es gerade. Pommes sind nicht gerade die besten und der Burger war auch mal doppelt so groß.


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> egal lass ihn doch einfach normal fahren
> 
> der autofahrer der hinten in ein auto freinfährt Ist IMMER schuld
> 
> genauso wie du als autofahrer IMMER schuld bsit wen du nen velo oder fussgänger anfährst


nicht wenn ich deswegen kleine kinder nieder fahre weil der mir hinten rein rauscht. deswegen hab ich ihn ja auch gehauen. wenn ich mich selbst gefährde bin ich selbst schuld, ich würde aber nie jemand anderen in gefahr bringen.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

Subway kostet zwar nen 5er das Sandwich aber du bist saat und es schmeckt, mc nur wenn ich zuviel werbung bei icq gesehen habe bk einmal im Monat spare ribs ansonsten selbst ist der MAnn und kocht sich was


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> mach ich ja, aber ich kann nicht um kurven sehen, obwohl ich meist bei kurven schon langsam fahre. natürlich kann ich auch nix für deppen die einem bald im kofferraum hocken und wenn se schon so fahren müssen noch nicht mal schauen ob ich vieleicht bremsen muss, hab deswegen beinahe ne ganze gruppe kinder nieder gemacht. ich hab dem typ dann auf's maul gehauen (ich hatte bestimmt als ich stand 2 minuten die augen zu gelassen)



sei froh das dir noch NIE was passiert ist, und niemanden anderen auch schaden hinzugefügt hast

ich hoffe  das bleibt so

ich galub dir das du 2 min die augen zuhattest, weil es doch ein unheimlicher schock ist
sei dein schutzengel immer mit dir


----------



## Biermischer (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hehe^^
> 
> warst aber lange afk^^
> 
> du doch sicher meine eier füttern ? in der sig mein ich -.-^^



Normalerweise geh ich ja Typen ned an die Eier, aber bei nem Pinguin kann i ja mal ne Ausnahme machen^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> So bin jetzt mal weg mein sohn pennt noch bisschen was spielen bevor er wach wird lesen uns bestimmt bald wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




oke schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schönen tag noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Subway kostet zwar nen 5er das Sandwich aber du bist saat und es schmeckt, mc nur wenn ich zuviel werbung bei icq gesehen habe bk einmal im Monat spare ribs ansonsten selbst ist der MAnn und kocht sich was



Hab hier leider nichts zu kochen, und selbst wenn wäre ich zu faul xD


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nicht wenn ich deswegen kleine kinder nieder fahre weil der mir hinten rein rauscht. deswegen hab ich ihn ja auch gehauen. wenn ich mich selbst gefährde bin ich selbst schuld, ich würde aber nie jemand anderen in gefahr bringen.



bremse ganz normal wen der in dich reinfährt kriegst so gar noch schön geld^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> KFC>BK>MCD



KIL THE FUCKING CHICKEN^^  KFC

ne Bk ist hässlich


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Hab hier leider nichts zu kochen, und selbst wenn wäre ich zu faul xD




Kochen macht Spass und entspannt ist bloß Schade wenn man nur für sich allein kocht aber Vorteil ist wenn mal Scheiße passiert beim kochen was solls BIOtonne und neuer Versuch


----------



## Maurolotschi (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> bremse ganz normal wen der in dich reinfährt kriegst so gar noch schön geld^^


was nützt dir geld wenn du dafür ein paar kinder auf dem gewissen hast?
ganz egal ob du schuld daran bist oder nicht, sowas lässt dich nicht mehr los...


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

naja kochen ist ja oke aber abwaschen und putzen nicht mehr^^


----------



## rosabuffed (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Subway kostet zwar nen 5er das Sandwich aber du bist saat und es schmeckt, mc nur wenn ich zuviel werbung bei icq gesehen habe bk einmal im Monat spare ribs ansonsten selbst ist der MAnn und kocht sich was



LOL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> was nützt dir geld wenn du dafür ein paar kinder auf dem gewissen hast?
> ganz egal ob du schuld daran bist oder nicht, sowas lässt dich nicht mehr los...




neeee ich meine anstelle von weiter fahren sich drängeln lassen und fast kinder zu überfahren soll sich ganz normal bremsen als wäre der nicht hinter ihr


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> was nützt dir geld wenn du dafür ein paar kinder auf dem gewissen hast?
> ganz egal ob du schuld daran bist oder nicht, sowas lässt dich nicht mehr los...


richtig



Natsumee schrieb:


> naja kochen ist ja oke aber abwaschen und putzen nicht mehr^^


geschirrspüler?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja kochen ist ja oke aber abwaschen und putzen nicht mehr^^




Gehört dazu und wenn man allein lebt sowieso kann ja nicht jeden Tag neue Töpfe und Geschirr kaufen nur weil das Alte dreckig ist


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Gehört dazu und wenn man allein lebt sowieso kann ja nicht jeden Tag neue Töpfe und Geschirr kaufen nur weil das Alte dreckig ist



Hätte ich Geld zu viel würde ich das aber machen


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Gehört dazu und wenn man allein lebt sowieso kann ja nicht jeden Tag neue Töpfe und Geschirr kaufen nur weil das Alte dreckig ist



naja wen man genug geld hat^^


@ jenny ja pfannen und töpfe und so weist man kann normalerweise nicht alles in de spüler tun^^


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> neeee ich meine anstelle von weiter fahren sich drängeln lassen und fast kinder zu überfahren soll sich ganz normal bremsen als wäre der nicht hinter ihr


mach ich normal auch und seitdem bremse ich auch schon mal als ohne grund bei solchen. ja gut was heisst bremsen, bremse antippen passt eher.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Hätte ich Geld zu viel würde ich das aber machen




Hätte ich das Geld würde ich mir ne hübsche Asiatin holen die das für mich alles(nackt) macht

(mal duschen dreckige Gedanken hab)


----------



## Maurolotschi (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> neeee ich meine anstelle von weiter fahren sich drängeln lassen und fast kinder zu überfahren soll sich ganz normal bremsen als wäre der nicht hinter ihr


in der theorie gut und schön... ;-) ob's dann in der Praxis auch so klappt... Ich meine, klar bist du nicht schuld wenn dir einer hinten reinfährt, aber den Umtrieb den du hast... Du musst Formulare ausfüllen, mit dem Deppen sprechen, mit den Bullen sprechen evtl... UND dann kommst du noch später nach Hause ERGO du kannst weniger WoW zocken...
!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja wen man genug geld hat^^
> 
> 
> @ jenny ja pfannen und töpfe und so weist man kann normalerweise nicht alles in de spüler tun^^


mein freund stopft da immer alles rein.


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Hätte ich das Geld würde ich mir ne hübsche Asiatin holen die das für mich alles(nackt) macht
> 
> (mal duschen dreckige Gedanken hab)



O_O


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

selber machen ftw, dann wirst schon nicht so eingebildet wenn kohle hast


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> mein freund stopft da immer alles rein.




schlecht gibt Pfannen die reagieren da allergisch drauf vorallem wenn es die billig beschichteten ausm Dicounter sind


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> in der theorie gut und schön... ;-) ob's dann in der Praxis auch so klappt... Ich meine, klar bist du nicht schuld wenn dir einer hinten reinfährt, aber den Umtrieb den du hast... Du musst Formulare ausfüllen, mit dem Deppen sprechen, mit den Bullen sprechen evtl... UND dann kommst du noch später nach Hause ERGO du kannst weniger WoW zocken...
> !!!



wenn ich ein paar kinder überfahren habe, oder nen unfall habe, ist mir aber WoW sowas von sche**** egal


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> mein freund stopft da immer alles rein.



Mach ich auch, weis garnicht warum es immer heißt das man Töpfe und Pfannen besser nicht da reinstopft.

Also ich hatte bisher keine Probleme damit.


----------



## Maurolotschi (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> mach ich normal auch und seitdem bremse ich auch schon mal als ohne grund bei solchen. ja gut was heisst bremsen, bremse antippen passt eher.


ein Kollege von meinem Vater ist Automechaniker, der hat mal bei seinem Auto was eingebaut, dass er vorne bei sich einen Knopf drücken konnte, und hinten sind die Rückwärtsfahr-Lichter angegangen (also die Lichter welche leuchten, wenn du mit dem Auto rückwärts fährst)... Da hat manch einer, der ihm hinten zu nahe aufgefahren ist, ne Vollbremse gezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> wenn ich ein paar kinder überfahren habe, oder nen unfall habe, ist mir aber WoW sowas von sche**** egal




dreimal auf holz klopfen sowas soll keinem passieren


----------



## Kiligen (17. September 2008)

Lass mal das Schreiben von dem Thread ich glaube auch schon jeder in WOW weiss das Mittwoch Wartungsarbeiten sind


----------



## Maurolotschi (17. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> wenn ich ein paar kinder überfahren habe, oder nen unfall habe, ist mir aber WoW sowas von sche**** egal


Der letzte Satz war auch als Witz gemeint...
Pfffff  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> dreimal auf holz klopfen sowas soll keinem passieren



habe ich

sowas will glaub ich auch keinen passieren


----------



## Maurolotschi (17. September 2008)

Kiligen schrieb:


> Lass mal das Schreiben von dem Thread ich glaube auch schon jeder in WOW weiss das Mittwoch Wartungsarbeiten sind


Hm, bist du dir da ganz sicher?
Aaaausserdem ist der Thread auch für solche Leute, die an einem Mittwoch gerne mal Kontakt mit netten Personen (zu denen ich dich zur Zeit leider nicht zähle) haben...


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Der letzte Satz war auch als Witz gemeint...
> Pfffff
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



über sowas macht man keine scherze, sry aber bei sowas versteh ich keinen spass


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

Oh lol, von der einen Firma, die ich gerade in unsere Datenbank erfasst hab heißt der Vorstandsvorsitzende Thaddäus xD


----------



## Eckhexaule (17. September 2008)

huhu - in die runde wink!

hatte heute morgen kein Internet, so komm ich nie auf meine beiträge :-(


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Oh lol, von der einen Firma, die ich gerade in unsere Datenbank erfasst hab heißt der Vorstandsvorsitzende Thaddäus xD





ATOMROFL


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> schlecht gibt Pfannen die reagieren da allergisch drauf vorallem wenn es die billig beschichteten ausm Dicounter sind


bisher funktionieren sie noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



blacktor schrieb:


> wenn ich ein paar kinder überfahren habe, oder nen unfall habe, ist mir aber WoW sowas von sche**** egal


ich hatte schonmal mit meiner schwester so gespräche als wir an nem unfall vorbei gefahren sind (ist auch einer umgefahren worden) wir wussten beide nicht ob wir uns dann jemals wieder in ein auto setzen würden.
man macht sich vorwürfe egal ob man es selbst schuld war oder der hinter einem, oder aber auch der mensch selbst weil er ohne zu schauen einfach auf die strasse rennt (so wie in dem fall).

aber genug von dem thema!


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> huhu - in die runde wink!
> 
> hatte heute morgen kein Internet, so komm ich nie auf meine beiträge :-(




du armer, mein beileid


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

Kiligen schrieb:


> Lass mal das Schreiben von dem Thread ich glaube auch schon jeder in WOW weiss das Mittwoch Wartungsarbeiten sind



und dieser thread ist dafür da einfach mal zu labbern am mittwoch


----------



## Maurolotschi (17. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> über sowas macht man keine scherze, sry aber bei sowas versteh ich keinen spass


Hmpf!
Also wenn's lebensgefährlich für Aussenstehende, den Unfall-Verursacher oder mich wird, dann kenn ich auch keinen Spass. Ich bin mal von einem gewöhnlichen, an und für sich harmlosen Auffahrunfall ausgegangen...
Ich hab auch schon mal jemanden angerammt... Nix passiert, aber den ganzen Kram den man ausfüllen muss... Finde ich pure Zeitverschwendung...
Kannst du damit leben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (17. September 2008)

Doppelpost FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

also mein abteilungsleiter heisst auf thaddäus


----------



## Galadith (17. September 2008)

WoW ein Spiel des ewigen wartens.....

naja mit WOTLK-Beta ist die Wartezeit verkürzt!

Und ihr kriegt von mir die Zugangsdaten für meinen BETA ACCOUNT!

Schreibt mir ne PM, mit der Begründung warum WAR besser ist als WoW!


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Hmpf!
> Also wenn's lebensgefährlich für Aussenstehende, den Unfall-Verursacher oder mich wird, dann kenn ich auch keinen Spass. Ich bin mal von einem gewöhnlichen, an und für sich harmlosen Auffahrunfall ausgegangen...
> Ich hab auch schon mal jemanden angerammt... Nix passiert, aber den ganzen Kram den man ausfüllen muss... Finde ich pure Zeitverschwendung...
> Kannst du damit leben?
> ...




jup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

War ist nicht besser so schönen tag noch


----------



## Maurolotschi (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> War ist nicht besser so schönen tag noch


A dios, Meisterspammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich geh auch noch ne Runde arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich hatte schonmal mit meiner schwester so gespräche als wir an nem unfall vorbei gefahren sind (ist auch einer umgefahren worden) wir wussten beide nicht ob wir uns dann jemals wieder in ein auto setzen würden.
> man macht sich vorwürfe egal ob man es selbst schuld war oder der hinter einem, oder aber auch der mensch selbst weil er ohne zu schauen einfach auf die strasse rennt (so wie in dem fall).
> 
> aber genug von dem thema!




jap gleiches szenario beim kumpel und bei mir.

und nun themenwechsel


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Galadith schrieb:


> WoW ein Spiel des ewigen wartens.....
> 
> naja mit WOTLK-Beta ist die Wartezeit verkürzt!
> 
> ...




warum?
weil WoW und seine geschichte eine komplette LEGÄNDE ist

btw: keinen biss zum PM schreiben


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

mal was lustiges hab seid eben ne Identitätskrise Vodafon hat mir nen Brief geschrieben da heiß ich anders haben ein u zu nem o gemacht und ein c zu nem z und das in nem Vertrag


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

re


muss schlafen...zuviel gegessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> re
> 
> 
> muss schlafen...zuviel gegessen
> ...




hast du das den nötig ein schönheitsschläfchen

glaube nicht


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> re
> 
> 
> muss schlafen...zuviel gegessen
> ...


ich auch ...
denkt ihr mein chef ist dann böse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ups und wb coco


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> hast du das den nötig ein schönheitsschläfchen
> 
> glaube nicht



eher verdauungsschlaf...ich bin total vollgefressen und geschafft. Meine Kollegin hat noch Kuchen mitgebracht wegen geburtstag.
das war jetzt einfach bin bischen zuviel des guten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> re
> 
> 
> muss schlafen...zuviel gegessen
> ...


wb und schlaf gut in dem fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SIESTA-TIME!!!


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> re
> 
> 
> muss schlafen...zuviel gegessen
> ...




welcome back 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na dann gute nacht ^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich auch ...
> denkt ihr mein chef ist dann böse
> 
> 
> ...



mmh wieso hast du in deiner sig die sexiest Vampierin aller zeiten drin


----------



## Eckhexaule (17. September 2008)

huhu coco!

bye bye natsumee


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> mmh wieso hast du in deiner sig die sexiest Vampierin aller zeiten drin



weil sie sexy ist ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

bin gerade kekse am futtern und hab hier noch joghurt. ich sag doch das ich verfressen bin auch wenn ich nicht so aussehe


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

meno mein Kaffee ist alle nu muß ich neuen herstellen hoffe mein Kochskill reicht


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> bin gerade kekse am futtern und hab hier noch joghurt. ich sag doch das ich verfressen bin auch wenn ich nicht so aussehe




dann sind wir schon 2


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

salzstangen


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> mmh wieso hast du in deiner sig die sexiest Vampierin aller zeiten drin


weil ich den film genial finde


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> weil ich den film genial finde




ich auch wobei sie beim 2ten teil die liebesszene zu lang gemacht haben hoffe das der 3te kommt

tante edith sagt die hauptdarstellerin sieht einfach heiß aus im Latexcatsuite


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> huhu coco!
> 
> bye bye natsumee




bb???


wb coco 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> meno mein Kaffee ist alle nu muß ich neuen herstellen hoffe mein Kochskill reicht




Wir haben dafür heroische Kaffemaschinen^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

cool das ding ist geschlüpft sieht komisch aus irgenwie^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Wir haben dafür heroische Kaffemaschinen^^




Koche Kaffee altmodisch mahle die Bohnen sogar selbst einfach lecker


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

Ist ja auch ein Weibchen....


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> ich auch wobei sie beim 2ten teil die liebesszene zu lang gemacht haben hoffe das der 3te kommt
> 
> tante edith sagt die hauptdarstellerin sieht einfach heiß aus im Latexcatsuite


ich glaube ende januar 2009 soll der 3 teil kommen wobei die kate nicht mehr mit spielt


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Ist ja auch ein Weibchen....




naja sieht mir aber net nach einem weibchen aus^^

naja hoffe wird hübscher^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich glaube ende januar 2009 soll der 3 teil kommen wobei die kate nicht mehr mit spielt




ich hasse fortsetzungen von filme wo ne hauptperson fehlt 

siehe Mumie 3 einfach zum kotzen


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja hoffe wird hübscher^^


Bei dem ungesunden Nahrungsangebot wage ich das zu bezweifeln...


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich hasse fortsetzungen von filme wo ne hauptperson fehlt
> 
> siehe Mumie 3 einfach zum kotzen


na abwarten, kann ja auch sein das er gar nicht so schlecht deswegen wird


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Bei dem ungesunden Nahrungsangebot wage ich das zu bezweifeln...



naja ihr müsst ihr ja keine seelen oder so komische fliegen geben

es gibt ja extra nextar für die schönheit^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> bb???
> 
> 
> wb coco
> ...


ah, wusste ich doch dass du nicht einfach so abhaust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Natsumee schrieb:


> cool das ding ist geschlüpft sieht komisch aus irgenwie^^


also ich find's süss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Natsumee schrieb:


> naja sieht mir aber net nach einem weibchen aus^^
> 
> naja hoffe wird hübscher^^


das wird ein Monsterdrache, der alle Pingus hier auffrisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zuerst die Signatur, dann die anderen Eier, dann Natsu... Ach Natsu ist ja so fett, dann ist der bestimmt satt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> na abwarten, kann ja auch sein das er gar nicht so schlecht deswegen wird




ich weiß nicht aber ohne sie wird das nichts weil die ganzen Männer die ihren geheimen Fetisch anschauen wollen gehen ja nicht rein 

hust


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

Mhhh... Dann hätte sie gerade den Zwischengang mit der 'gestopften Elfe', den ich ihr angeboten habe verweigern sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

Dies ist der Donald Duck Auto Post hehe 

welche Schauspielerinnen finden die weiblichen Forenuser hübsch


----------



## Biermischer (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> cool das ding ist geschlüpft sieht komisch aus irgenwie^^



Siehste mal, habs vorher grad gefüttert. Hab halt anscheinend a Händchen für Eier ;O)


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Dies ist der Donald Duck Auto Post hehe
> 
> welche Schauspielerinnen finden die weiblichen Forenuser hübsch




Ich find Carmen Electra toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Dies ist der Donald Duck Auto Post hehe
> 
> welche Schauspielerinnen finden die weiblichen Forenuser hübsch


du willst uns frauen doch nur nachher als lesbisch hinstellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (17. September 2008)

Biermischer schrieb:


> Siehste mal, habs vorher grad gefüttert. Hab halt anscheinend a Händchen für Eier ;O)


SCHWUUU... *Hand vor's Maul halt*


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> ah, wusste ich doch dass du nicht einfach so abhaust
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




sicher net^^

hehe oke^^ wird glaub noch hübscher

ja ich wurde heute schon genug gemässtet 100kg zugenommen


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> du willst uns frauen doch nur nachher als lesbisch hinstellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



frauen sind eh alle bi....


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

davon ab finde ich mehrere frauen hübsch und kann mich nicht entscheiden


----------



## Biermischer (17. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> SCHWUUU... *Hand vor's Maul halt*



Ja, ich wollts selber fast schon schreien, aber mit am Augenzwinkern, kann i a mal über mich selber lachen, bevor der Gag dann untergeht^^


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> frauen sind eh alle bi....


stimmt ich hab noch keine frau gesehen die noch nicht gemeint hat ey ist die hübsch, dafür hab ich noch nie einen mann mit so nem spruch gehört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

Männer doch auch... Mag nur keiner zugeben.


----------



## White-Frost (17. September 2008)

buahahaha ich hab mittwochs kein nachmittags unterricht !!!!


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Männer doch auch... Mag nur keiner zugeben.



NIEMALS ich würde lieber sterben echt


WITHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

füttere meine tiere in der sig bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und alles klar schreib mich an pn ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Männer doch auch... Mag nur keiner zugeben.


hmm bei euch männern hab ich immer nur gehört boa ist die geil
bei uns frauen hört man guck dir mal die an die ist hübsch, guck dir mal den typ an der ist ... blablabla


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> buahahaha ich hab mittwochs kein nachmittags unterricht !!!!


Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> stimmt ich hab noch keine frau gesehen die noch nicht gemeint hat ey ist die hübsch, dafür hab ich noch nie einen mann mit so nem spruch gehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wer sagt das schon *schauder*


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

SCHEIß TAG ! ~~


----------



## Hellbrecht (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Wir haben dafür heroische Kaffemaschinen^^





Yeah und was droppen die so .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

ist doch wirklich so

HALLO WHITE


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

aber frauen sind doch einfach BOAH! 

instinkt halt, wenns ned so wäre, wärs blöde


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

Wieso sollte cih das tun und die Vorstellung läßt mich schon erschaudern außerdem sind Frauenkörper viel ästhetischer als Männer körper


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte cih das tun und die Vorstellung läßt mich schon erschaudern außerdem sind Frauenkörper viel ästhetischer als Männer körper



genau frauen ftw^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> SCHEIß TAG ! ~~



hey kopf hoch wird schon wieder


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> bei uns frauen hört man guck dir mal die an die ist hübsch, guck dir mal den typ an der ist ... blablabla


Bei Frauen ist das auch eher so, dass sie sich sehr stark mit anderen Frauen vergleichen, was das Aussehen angeht. Bei Männern ist die Regel eher der Vergleich mit Statussymbolen (Schwanzlängenvergleich - Mein Haus, mein Auto, meine Geliebte).

Ist halt immer die Frage, was für den Konterpart als 'attraktiv' angesehen wird. Frauen achten bei der Partnerwahl eher auf Status und Männer eher auf ein ansprechendes Äusseres.

Ist leicht aus der Evolution zu begründen.
Mann denkt: Kann die mir gesunde, starke Kinder gebären? (gut Aussehen ~= gesund)
Frau denkt: Kann er mich und meinen Nachwuchs versorgen.


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Hellbrecht schrieb:


> Yeah und was droppen die so ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mehrere sachen. Latte Macciato, capucchino, cafe creme, milchcafe und espresso. Ausserdem noch ne Maschine für heissen Kakao daneben^^


Huhu Whity!!!


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> genau frauen ftw^^




wiedeinmal gilt: aber sowas von /sign


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Bei Frauen ist das auch eher so, dass sie sich sehr stark mit anderen Frauen vergleichen, was das Aussehen angeht. Bei Männern ist die Regel eher der Vergleich mit Statussymbolen (Schwanzlängenvergleich - Mein Haus, mein Auto, meine Geliebte).
> 
> Ist halt immer die Frage, was für den Konterpart als 'attraktiv' angesehen wird. Frauen achten bei der Partnerwahl eher auf Status und Männer eher auf ein ansprechendes Äusseres.
> 
> ...




Bewusst bestimmt nicht, aber da ist wohl was dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

mhm naja weis nicht kann dir da nicht zustimmen


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

der arme Natsu net mal level 80


----------



## White-Frost (17. September 2008)

was is das thema will auch so tun als hät ich von was ahnung


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> der arme Natsu net mal level 80



musst halt mehr powerlvln


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Bewusst bestimmt nicht, aber da ist wohl was dran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Geht ja auch nur um den ersten Eindruck. Der ist zwar häufig prägend, aber nicht ausschlaggebend für die langfristige Partnerwahl.

Ich guck doch auch lieber den 16jährigen knackigen Mädels mit FickmichStiefeln hinterher, als Frauen in meinem Alter... Meine Partnerwahl ist da aber dann doch etwas weniger 'schwanzgesteuert'.


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Geht ja auch nur um den ersten Eindruck. Der ist zwar häufig prägend, aber nicht ausschlaggebend für die langfristige Partnerwahl.
> 
> Ich guck doch auch lieber den 16jährigen knackigen Mädels mit FickmichStiefeln hinterher, als Frauen in meinem Alter... Meine Partnerwahl ist da aber dann doch etwas weniger 'schwanzgesteuert'.



Wir verstehen uns schon^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> was is das thema will auch so tun als hät ich von was ahnung




jemand hat behauptet männer seien auch bischen bi *schauder*


ich kan kein powerlevel machen das nimt glaub nur 1x am tag an oder 1x pro IP


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Geht ja auch nur um den ersten Eindruck. Der ist zwar häufig prägend, aber nicht ausschlaggebend für die langfristige Partnerwahl.
> 
> Ich guck doch auch lieber den 16jährigen knackigen Mädels mit FickmichStiefeln hinterher, als Frauen in meinem Alter... Meine Partnerwahl ist da aber dann doch etwas weniger 'schwanzgesteuert'.




wie alt bist den?


----------



## Biermischer (17. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Geht ja auch nur um den ersten Eindruck. Der ist zwar häufig prägend, aber nicht ausschlaggebend für die langfristige Partnerwahl.
> 
> Ich guck doch auch lieber den 16jährigen knackigen Mädels mit FickmichStiefeln hinterher, als Frauen in meinem Alter... Meine Partnerwahl ist da aber dann doch etwas weniger 'schwanzgesteuert'.



/sign
Wenn man ehrlich is, is da wohl jeder Kerl so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

krieg ich eigentlich auch nen pingu rang? oder muss man sich dafür erst hochschlafen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

wenn ich mädels schaun will brauch ich halt ned weit gehn...

100 meter unter mir ist ein strandbad und ich wohn mit freier sicht drüber, einfach am balkon oder terasse setzen und gut ist...
natürlich noch besser wenn man ins strandbad geht.. das sind halt die "sonnenseiten" des sommers


----------



## White-Frost (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wie alt bist den?


17 wird er sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hmm ich halt mich irgendwie nich grad für bi glaub ich zumindest hmm eigentlich wunderlich nachdem ich 4 jahre nur in einer jungen klasse war hmm ne glaub ich bin "normal"


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich kan kein powerlevel machen das nimt glaub nur 1x am tag an oder 1x pro IP



nö, ich hab deinen dings schon mind 5 lvl gegeben ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Bei Frauen ist das auch eher so, dass sie sich sehr stark mit anderen Frauen vergleichen, was das Aussehen angeht. Bei Männern ist die Regel eher der Vergleich mit Statussymbolen (Schwanzlängenvergleich - Mein Haus, mein Auto, meine Geliebte).
> 
> Ist halt immer die Frage, was für den Konterpart als 'attraktiv' angesehen wird. Frauen achten bei der Partnerwahl eher auf Status und Männer eher auf ein ansprechendes Äusseres.
> 
> ...


wie war das mit dem primitiv aber glücklich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> krieg ich eigentlich auch nen pingu rang? oder muss man sich dafür erst hochschlafen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du bist weiblich du musst dich hoch schlaffen
ich musst damals ne 10 seitige bewerbung schreiben hab aber den pinguin wetterherscher irgendwan wieder abgelegt (zu viel paparatzie und so)


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

16 ist einfach zu jung
18, 19 sollten sie dann schon zumindest sein, denn diese sind halt dann schon um einiges reifer, und halt nicht so "kinidisch". ausnahmen gibs halt natürlich auch, aber eher selten


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

In meinem Profil steht Geburtsjahrgang '76.... Demnach 32.

Mein gefühltes Alter schwankt aber stark zwischen 18 und 50.


----------



## Jiwari (17. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> 17 wird er sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




da nähern wir uns einem anderem thema was ist denn "normal"?^^


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Jiwari schrieb:


> da nähern wir uns einem anderem thema was ist denn "normal"?^^




wie sagte meine Lieblingsband mal so schön: "ist es normal nur weil alle es tun?"


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> 16 ist einfach zu jung
> 18, 19 sollten sie dann schon zumindest sein, denn diese sind halt dann schon um einiges reifer, und halt nicht so "kinidisch". ausnahmen gibs halt natürlich auch, aber eher selten




weiß nicht stecke 2 30 jährige single frauen zusammen und pack 15 min eine dritte dazu das wird kindisch 

obwohl ich glaub es ist immer gut wenn man noch ein bissel innerlich kind ist sonst macht das leben keinen spass


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

Jiwari schrieb:


> da nähern wir uns einem anderem thema was ist denn "normal"?^^



war doch klar das diese frage jetzt kommt. Normalerweise ist man hetero, denn wären alle schwul der oder lesbisch gäb es uns schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Eckhexaule (17. September 2008)

iwie kapier ich nix mehr?
weiss jemand was hier los ist?

und ausserdem seid ihr alle unter terrorverdacht!
Hab gestern diesen dämlichen beitrag bei fm4 gehört.
sowas dämliches, haben die keine anderen probleme?


----------



## White-Frost (17. September 2008)

ich weis nur das ich großteils nich normal (sexual betrachtet aber schon (puh lage nochmal rett)) bin und das gut so is   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  XD


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ich weis nur das ich großteils nich normal (sexual betrachtet aber schon (puh lage nochmal rett)) bin und das gut so is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Da schliesse ich mich an! ich bin auch nicht normal^^

Ich bin aber gerne ein Freak und stolz drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (17. September 2008)

Jiwari schrieb:


> da nähern wir uns einem anderem thema was ist denn "normal"?^^


normal? normal normal, oder normal dämlich? ich bin froh dass ich nicht normal bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> weiß nicht stecke 2 30 jährige single frauen zusammen und pack 15 min eine dritte dazu das wird kindisch
> 
> obwohl ich glaub es ist immer gut wenn man noch ein bissel innerlich kind ist sonst macht das leben keinen spass


/sign

Ich bin gerade ein neues System am testen (wer von euch arbeitet schon wieder bei SAP *dem/derjenigen an den Hals spring*?)
Da sind wir im "Grund-Team" 2 Männer (einer davon bin ich^^^) und 4 Frauen... spätestens ab Nachmittags um 3 (heute ist es schon seit 11 Uhr morgens) sinkt das Niveau, tagtäglich in noch nie erforschte Tiefen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> iwie kapier ich nix mehr?
> weiss jemand was hier los ist?
> 
> und ausserdem seid ihr alle unter terrorverdacht!
> ...



Ach ich fänds cool wenn ich beim FBi arbeiten würde und den ganzen Tag WoW zocken dürfte.


----------



## White-Frost (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Da schliesse ich mich an! ich bin auch nicht normal^^
> 
> Ich bin aber gerne ein Freak und stolz drauf
> 
> ...


so siehts aus^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

Naja das Normal ist auch abhänig wo man wohnt und her kommt was halt der kulturellen Norm entspricht im alten Griechenland galt es als normal das Ältere Männer einen jungen Mann als Partner hatten bei uns ist halt normal das man im MIttagsprogramm eine nackte Brust sieht im Amiland unvorstellbar aber dafür Bad Boys im Nachmittagsprogramm

Also die frage ist wer oder was bestimmt normal sein in 100 Jahren ist es vielleicht normal das man Kinder im Labor erzeugt und an päärchen verkauft


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> krieg ich eigentlich auch nen pingu rang? oder muss man sich dafür erst hochschlafen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




bin bereit *hust*^^


----------



## White-Frost (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Naja das Normal ist auch abhänig wo man wohnt und her kommt was halt der kulturellen Norm entspricht im alten Griechenland galt es als normal das Ältere Männer einen jungen Mann als Partner hatten bei uns ist halt normal das man im MIttagsprogramm eine nackte Brust sieht im Amiland unvorstellbar aber dafür Bad Boys im Nachmittagsprogramm
> 
> Also die frage ist wer oder was bestimmt normal sein in 100 Jahren ist es vielleicht normal das man Kinder im Labor erzeugt und an päärchen verkauft


in 100 jahren?


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> 16 ist einfach zu jung
> 18, 19 sollten sie dann schon zumindest sein, denn diese sind halt dann schon um einiges reifer, und halt nicht so "kinidisch". ausnahmen gibs halt natürlich auch, aber eher selten


du sollst ja auch nicht mit den ins bett hüpfen!
appetit holen, gegessen wird zu hause  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> bin bereit *hust*^^




schlechte anmache oder geht das nicht netter


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

ich bin der psycho in person^^


----------



## Raminator (17. September 2008)

Biermischer schrieb:


> /sign
> Wenn man ehrlich is, is da wohl jeder Kerl so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja ich bin 18 und finde 16 ist jung...ich finde das irgendwie pädophil wenn ältere männer sich an 16 jährige vergreifen ihhh


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> schlechte anmache oder geht das nicht netter



war keine anmache^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> naja ich bin 18 und finde 16 ist jung...ich finde das irgendwie pädophil wenn ältere männer sich an 16 jährige vergreifen ihhh



omg du bist 18 und fidnest das mit 18 auf 16 stehen padö ist omg


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> naja ich bin 18 und finde 16 ist jung...ich finde das irgendwie pädophil wenn ältere männer sich an 16 jährige vergreifen ihhh



du findest mit 18 - 16 jung? oO hab ich irgendwas verpasst? das sind doch nur zwei jahre dazwischen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde 16 auch sehr jung, aber ich bin ja auch schon alt^^


----------



## Biermischer (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Da schliesse ich mich an! ich bin auch nicht normal^^
> 
> Ich bin aber gerne ein Freak und stolz drauf
> 
> ...



Die Freaks machen die Welt doch erst lebenswert. 
Ausserdem hätten die Langweiler sonst nix zum rumnörgeln


----------



## Stix (17. September 2008)

Palim Palim

und guten Tag


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

hä wie geht das mehrere level zufüttern?^^


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> [...] bei uns ist halt normal das man im MIttagsprogramm eine nackte Brust sieht [...]



Das war auch mal anders. Ich will da nur mal an 'Tutti Frutti' erinnern. Wer sich erinnern kann, weiss, was das damals für ein Skandal war 'nackte Brüste' im TV zu zeigen.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> Palim Palim
> 
> und guten Tag



aha du bsit der stix füttere meine pets in der sig pls danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja coco für nen pingu rang pn an mich^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> omg du bist 18 und fidnest das mit 18 auf 16 stehen padö ist omg


Erst denken dann lesen, alter Spammer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er hat geschrieben er findet es pädo wenn ÄLTERE MÄNNER sich an 16jährigen vergreifen, was nicht heisst, dass er sich zu den älteren Männern zählt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> naja ich bin 18 und finde 16 ist jung...ich finde das irgendwie pädophil wenn ältere männer sich an 16 jährige vergreifen ihhh



weiß nicht aber als ich so alt war galt das als normaler unterschied 

wenn ich das jetzt mache mit 28 ne 16 jährige angrabe dann kannst du mich als pädo bezeichnen 

obwohl manche 16 jährige aussehen als wären sie 21 oder machen sich so alt, aber wenn ich es dann feststelle bb sowas gibts nicht bei mir


----------



## Raminator (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> omg du bist 18 und fidnest das mit 18 auf 16 stehen padö ist omg


wieder zu blöd umzu lesen?ich hab gesagt, wenn ältere männer sich an 16 jährige ranmachen ist das pädophil.und 16 ist jung für mich weil sie alle kindisch im kopf sind...lieber ne ältere (20-25)reifere frau


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> weiß nicht stecke 2 30 jährige single frauen zusammen und pack 15 min eine dritte dazu das wird kindisch
> 
> obwohl ich glaub es ist immer gut wenn man noch ein bissel innerlich kind ist sonst macht das leben keinen spass



jap stimmt auch wieder, da muss ich dir halt auch wieder recht geben


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

davon ab hab ich schon zu viel scheiße erlebt um normal zu sein.
hey und ich bin bekloppt, aber ich bin stolz drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raminator (17. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Erst denken dann lesen, alter Spammer!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dankeschön


----------



## White-Frost (17. September 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> wieder zu blöd umzu lesen?ich hab gesagt, wenn ältere männer sich an 16 jährige ranmachen ist das pädophil.und 16 ist jung für mich weil sie alle kindisch im kopf sind...lieber ne ältere (20-25)reifere frau


ohh weiser raminator was für ne zumutung dir eine kindische unreife 16 jährige zuzumuten *hust*


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> Palim Palim
> 
> und guten Tag




hör ja auch mit diesen palim palim, das hat unsere referentin immer gesagt, boah wie das nervte ^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> obwohl manche 16 jährige aussehen als wären sie 21 oder machen sich so alt,



kenn ich...
in den ferien hab ich mal eine getroffen... auf den ersten blick hat sie ausgesehen wie 20-22 (make-up, anscheinend push-up-BH, usw)
hab dann rausgefunden, dass sie 16 ist
am nächsten tag am strand hat sie im bikini ausgesehen wie 12 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> du findest mit 18 - 16 jung? oO hab ich irgendwas verpasst? das sind doch nur zwei jahre dazwischen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wann beginnt alt bei dir 

naja noch knapp 1 1/2 jahre dann können mich u 25 leutz auch als alt bezeichnen 

obwohl ich NOCH nachdem AUsweis gefragt werde wenn ich Lotto spielen will oder Kippen kaufen gehe


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> wieder zu blöd umzu lesen?ich hab gesagt, wenn ältere männer sich an 16 jährige ranmachen ist das pädophil.und 16 ist jung für mich weil sie alle kindisch im kopf sind...lieber ne ältere (20-25)reifere frau


Pädophil ist was anderes... Aber wenn sich ältere Männer, was immer Du als alt bezeichnest, sich an Mädchen ranmachen find ich das auch recht peinlich.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> wieder zu blöd umzu lesen?ich hab gesagt, wenn ältere männer sich an 16 jährige ranmachen ist das pädophil.und 16 ist jung für mich weil sie alle kindisch im kopf sind...lieber ne ältere (20-25)reifere frau



ne du bsit nur zu blöd um es zu schreibe

ältere männer sich an 16 vergreifen?? alle die älter sind als 16 sind älter -.-

mhm findet das ältere männer sich net an 16 jährige vergreifen steht aber auf 25 jährige  interessant...^^


----------



## Raminator (17. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ohh weiser raminator was für ne zumutung dir eine kindische unreife 16 jährige zuzumuten *hust*


aha.naja bin wieder weg


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

Ich bin 19 und will auch keine Freundin die Jünger als 18 ist. Ich komm mit der jüngeren Generation irgendwie nicht klar ^^


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> obwohl ich NOCH nachdem AUsweis gefragt werde wenn ich Lotto spielen will oder Kippen kaufen gehe



/sign

geht mir nicht anderest und ich bin 20


----------



## Davidor (17. September 2008)

Moin ihr Spammers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ohh weiser raminator was für ne zumutung dir eine kindische unreife 16 jährige zuzumuten *hust*



einer versteht mich ja^^


----------



## Raminator (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne du bsit nur zu blöd um es zu schreibe
> 
> ältere männer sich an 16 vergreifen?? alle die älter sind als 16 sind älter -.-
> 
> mhm findet das ältere männer sich net an 16 jährige vergreifen steht aber auf 25 jährige  interessant...^^


lern du schreiben xD
man versteht ja garnichts davon was du geschrieben hast.naja bye ihr pädophilen


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> wann beginnt alt bei dir
> 
> naja noch knapp 1 1/2 jahre dann können mich u 25 leutz auch als alt bezeichnen
> 
> obwohl ich NOCH nachdem AUsweis gefragt werde wenn ich Lotto spielen will oder Kippen kaufen gehe




sagen wir so...ich gehe arg auf die 30 zu^^


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Ach jau: hallo Stixx^^

hab dich schon vermisst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> lern du schreiben xD
> man versteht ja garnichts davon was du geschrieben hast.naja bye ihr pädophilen



ehm lol?^^

sry das ich padö bin und meine bald freundin fast 2 jahre jünger ist ich schäme mich ja schon


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> sagen wir so...ich gehe arg auf die 30 zu^^


Das ist nicht schlimm. 30 fühlt sich nicht anders an als 20, 25, oder 29. Ausser, dass man mit etwas Glück etwas reifer ist.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Davidor schrieb:


> Moin ihr Spammers
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hallo


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ehm lol?^^
> 
> sry das ich padö bin und meine bald freundin fast 2 jahre jünger ist ich schäme mich ja schon




Mein Mann ist 6 Wochen älter als ich, ist er jetzt auch pädophil


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

Ich hätte gerne eine Flasche Pommes!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich bin 19 und will auch keine Freundin die Jünger als 18 ist. Ich komm mit der jüngeren Generation irgendwie nicht klar ^^



Generationen bedeutet meist eine Dekade zu der man gehört meisten nach der benannt in der man seine Teenie zeit hatte ich leider 90er da ich die 80er schöner fand obwohl ich nur ein kleiner Lausebengel in der DDR war aber hatte was Ferienlager und so


und wenn du 25 bist sind sie 23/22 und du himmelst sie an obwohl sie aus der Generation sind


----------



## Raminator (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ehm lol?^^
> 
> sry das ich padö bin und meine bald freundin fast 2 jahre jünger ist ich schäme mich ja schon


ist mir zu niveau los hier.man sieht sich wenn ihr ZUERST denkt DANN schreibt


----------



## White-Frost (17. September 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> ist mir zu niveau los hier.man sieht sich wenn ihr ZUERST denkt DANN schreibt


jetz hat er uns fertig gemacht


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> ist mir zu niveau los hier.man sieht sich wenn ihr ZUERST denkt DANN schreibt



hä?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stix (17. September 2008)

was denn heute das Thema??
Alter?? Oder Altersunterschied bei Paaren?? Hab wohl schon viel verpaßt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Mein Mann ist 6 Wochen älter als ich, ist er jetzt auch pädophil




jetzt werd ich neidisch fast 30 und verheiratet entweder mach ich was falsch oder treff die falschen frauen im falschen alter


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

verdammte sch... jetzt ist doch tatsächlich schon 10 vor 3 und ich hab kaum was gemacht.

Ihr seid alle daran schuld!!!!


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> ist mir zu niveau los hier.man sieht sich wenn ihr ZUERST denkt DANN schreibt



dann rede halt nicht mit wenn es dir nicht passt, so einfach ist das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne eine Flasche Pommes!




ich nich bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

Ich glaube irgendetwas zwischen Nekrophilie und Pädophilie...


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> du findest mit 18 - 16 jung? oO hab ich irgendwas verpasst? das sind doch nur zwei jahre dazwischen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nein was hab ich getan....
mein freund ist 2 jahre älter als ich....
oh nein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> verdammte sch... jetzt ist doch tatsächlich schon 10 vor 3 und ich hab kaum was gemacht.
> 
> Ihr seid alle daran schuld!!!!




macht nichts, ich mach auch immer zwischen durch mal was, kommt drauf an was los ist
zum glück ist heute nicht die hölle los, so kann ich getrost schreiben hier *auf holz klopf*


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> was denn heute das Thema??
> Alter?? Oder Altersunterschied bei Paaren?? Hab wohl schon viel verpaßt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Irgendwie haben wir grad kein thema und wir reden einfach durcheinander^^

wie üblich also  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> verdammte sch... jetzt ist doch tatsächlich schon 10 vor 3 und ich hab kaum was gemacht.
> 
> Ihr seid alle daran schuld!!!!




bekommst du trotzdem dein geld 

ja --> wo ist das Problem


nein ---> du hast auch in wow einen bc account und solltest lieber ü-stunden machen damit du das geld rein bekommst


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Irgendwie haben wir grad kein thema und wir reden einfach durcheinander^^
> 
> wie üblich also
> 
> ...



ne heute find ich es gar nicht so schlimm, das war schon ärger


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> verdammte sch... jetzt ist doch tatsächlich schon 10 vor 3 und ich hab kaum was gemacht.
> 
> Ihr seid alle daran schuld!!!!




Hey! Ich bin nich schuld! kann ich gar nich sein.... *heiligenschein polier*


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

Ihr könnt mir gerne mit InstallShield helfen ;>


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Mein Mann ist 6 Wochen älter als ich, ist er jetzt auch pädophil



ja ist er^^


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> macht nichts, ich mach auch immer zwischen durch mal was, kommt drauf an was los ist
> zum glück ist heute nicht die hölle los, so kann ich getrost schreiben hier *auf holz klopf*



ach naja egal wenn chef wieder im haus ist spring ich einfach 10 seiten vor und sag ich bin gleich fertig und mache dann den rest morgen


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

Tüte Haribo in den Thread stell


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

Ich... ich muss weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ihr könnt mir gerne mit InstallShield helfen ;>




hf, das hatte  ich mir nur 1x angeguckt, und das hatte gereicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Klingt es doof wenn ich sage das ich mich sogar irgendwie darauf freue demnächst erstmal Hausfrau zu sein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab im moment echt keinen nerv auf arbeiten mehr, zumindest nicht mehr das hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Ich... ich muss weg.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




bye, bis spätestens nächste woche mittwoch


----------



## Maurolotschi (17. September 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> ist mir zu niveau los hier.man sieht sich wenn ihr ZUERST denkt DANN schreibt


ich schäm mich ja schon in grund und boden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



.Côco schrieb:


> Irgendwie haben wir grad kein thema und wir reden einfach durcheinander^^
> 
> wie üblich also
> 
> ...


ist richtig gemütlich... ich glaube fast, das mit altersunterschieden hatten wir noch nie hier, also mal was neues spannendes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

Danke! Ich pack mal Kinderriegel dazu.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

naja wegen euch dar ich auch länger bleiben weil diese scheis ding nciht macht was ich will grrrr


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Klingt es doof wenn ich sage das ich mich sogar irgendwie darauf freue demnächst erstmal Hausfrau zu sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




nein, warum auch ?


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

Wirst Du Mutter oder arbeitslos?


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja wegen euch dar ich auch länger bleiben weil diese scheis ding nciht macht was ich will grrrr




was denn ?


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> ich schäm mich ja schon in grund und boden...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ja aufpassen deine freundin darf nicht jünger sein als du aber sie darf ruhig 7 jahre älter sein als du


----------



## Maurolotschi (17. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Ich... ich muss weg.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schühüss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





.Côco schrieb:


> Klingt es doof wenn ich sage das ich mich sogar irgendwie darauf freue demnächst erstmal Hausfrau zu sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich kenne viele Frauen die das sagen... Hausfrau sein hat sicher auch schöne Seiten, mal davon abgesehen, dass es ein ziemlich strenger Job sein kann, je nach dem wie ernst du ihn nimmst ;-)


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Wirst Du Mutter oder arbeitslos?




bin für mutter auch wen ich weis das es net so ist


go coco macht ein kind hop^^


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Wirst Du Mutter oder arbeitslos?



arbeitslos....das mit der Mutter will noch nich so richtig funktionieren. Aber wir üben fleissig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

jetzt komm ich schon wieder nicht mit lesen nach
meno
ü ei aus pack *ich liebe ü eier*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

Kinder in der kinderfeindlichen Welt


----------



## Maurolotschi (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja aufpassen deine freundin darf nicht jünger sein als du aber sie darf ruhig 7 jahre älter sein als du


sicher doch... da hat man es dann mit richtig erfahrenen Frauen zu tun... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Au ja noch zu Thema pädophil: da frauen uns männern geistig 4 jahre (oder waren's 5?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) voraus sind, kann da schon ein solcher Altersunterschied vorhanden sein, nicht? Also was ist das Problem?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

Ich kalkulier ja auch schon, ob ich (wir) uns ein Kind leisten können. Würde mich auch mal interessieren, wie man sich dann als Hausmann und Papa fühlt. Das hat dann nur so etwas endgültiges.


----------



## White-Frost (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja aufpassen deine freundin darf nicht jünger sein als du aber sie darf ruhig 7 jahre älter sein als du


natsu will sich türen zu coco und jenny aufhalten wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XD


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> jetzt komm ich schon wieder nicht mit lesen nach
> meno
> ü ei aus pack *ich liebe ü eier*
> 
> ...




die sind auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren bei den figuren fehlt die liebe zum detail und die sachen zum Basteln sind auch nicht mehr toll 

früher gabs da noch auto mit schwungradantrieb war toll


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> hf, das hatte  ich mir nur 1x angeguckt, und das hatte gereicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



~~ Das geilste ist ja noch wenn die Programmierer mit ihrem dynamischen scheiß kommen und das dann fest im installer machen sollst. Du die Dateien erst einen Tag vorher bekommst und das ganze dann in 2h fertig sein soll. Könnt ich kotzen bin auf 180 gerade. Ach dazu kommt noch vor 10 min meinten sie es soll Vista kompatibel sein. Hab ich nen Hals.


----------



## Maurolotschi (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> arbeitslos....das mit der Mutter will noch nich so richtig funktionieren. Aber wir üben fleissig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oO, darf man fragen wieso? Einfach weil du keine Lust mehr hast?^^



Jenny84 schrieb:


> jetzt komm ich schon wieder nicht mit lesen nach
> meno
> ü ei aus pack *ich liebe ü eier*
> 
> ...


ich well auch ein Ei! Am liebsten ein Pinguei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> natsu will sich türen zu coco und jenny aufhalten wie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne ich will keine ältere freundin haben


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> arbeitslos....das mit der Mutter will noch nich so richtig funktionieren. Aber wir üben fleissig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das wird schon werden, nur keine sorge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

gogo füttert den natsu dem fehlen noch 8 level ^^


----------



## Stix (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Irgendwie haben wir grad kein thema und wir reden einfach durcheinander^^
> 
> wie üblich also
> 
> ...



Achso dachte nut weil alle das selbe thema ansprachen hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich war heute schon richtig fleißig hab meinen Leute frei gegeben reicht doch oder??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Ich kalkulier ja auch schon, ob ich (wir) uns ein Kind leisten können. Würde mich auch mal interessieren, wie man sich dann als Hausmann und Papa fühlt. Das hat dann nur so etwas endgültiges.




endgültig bestimmt, aber ewig haben wir ersten nicht zeit zu warten und wann bitte ist denn der "perfekte" zeitpunkt? ich denke wenn man auf den wartet wartet man vergeblich. Daher lassen wir es einfach drauf ankommen und verhüten nicht. Mal sehen wanns "knallt".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> ~~ Das geilste ist ja noch wenn die Programmierer mit ihrem dynamischen scheiß kommen und das dann fest im installer machen sollst. Du die Dateien erst einen Tag vorher bekommst und das ganze dann in 2h fertig sein soll. Könnt ich kotzen bin auf 180 gerade. Ach dazu kommt noch vor 10 min meinten sie es soll Vista kompatibel sein. Hab ich nen Hals.



jap ich kenn das zu gut, die lassen sich zeit und die anderen solln dann reinhackeln wie ein halb wahnsinner, ist immer so


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

Hab ihr noch eine 'gestopfte Elfe' reingedrückt *G*


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> Achso dachte nut weil alle das selbe thema ansprachen hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Son chef will ich auch haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> endgültig bestimmt, aber ewig haben wir ersten nicht zeit zu warten und wann bitte ist denn der "perfekte" zeitpunkt? ich denke wenn man auf den wartet wartet man vergeblich. Daher lassen wir es einfach drauf ankommen und verhüten nicht. Mal sehen wanns "knallt".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja jeden tag ausprobieren dann klappt es schon^^


und why du mich ignorieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Hab ihr noch eine 'gestopfte Elfe' reingedrückt *G*



gestopfte elfe??^^


----------



## Stix (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Son chef will ich auch haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nee glaub mir willste nich   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja jeden tag ausprobieren dann klappt es schon^^
> 
> 
> und why du mich ignorieren
> ...




oO ich ignorier dich doch gar nich!

ich mach hier nur laufend das fenster auf und zu weil ständig wer hier vorbeiläuft.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

Ja! --> Stuffed Sprite


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> ~~ Das geilste ist ja noch wenn die Programmierer mit ihrem dynamischen scheiß kommen und das dann fest im installer machen sollst. Du die Dateien erst einen Tag vorher bekommst und das ganze dann in 2h fertig sein soll. Könnt ich kotzen bin auf 180 gerade. Ach dazu kommt noch vor 10 min meinten sie es soll Vista kompatibel sein. Hab ich nen Hals.



kommt mir bekannt vor, immer auf den letzten drücker kommt dann noch was, was so schnell wie möglich fertig sein soll und wenn man fast fertig ist kommt noch was dazu oder ändert sich


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

naja wenns passiert dann passiert es aber grundlagen sollten schon da sein wenn man Kinder will


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

lol ^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> oO ich ignorier dich doch gar nich!
> 
> ich mach hier nur laufend das fenster auf und zu weil ständig wer hier vorbeiläuft.




rofl


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> oO ich ignorier dich doch gar nich!
> 
> ich mach hier nur laufend das fenster auf und zu weil ständig wer hier vorbeiläuft.




jaja hast mir shcon paar seiten net geschrieben 


WUAAAAAAAAAAAAAA





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

natsu war mal so nett und hab gefüttert


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jaja hast mir shcon paar seiten net geschrieben
> 
> 
> WUAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> ...




ich komm auch kaum mitn lesen hinterher.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*willhierraus!* ich mag nicht mehr hier sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> natsu war mal so nett und hab gefüttert




ich danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal schauen was das ei da wird


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich komm auch kaum mitn lesen hinterher.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*trösten*


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

aaa 99 -.-


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> sicher doch... da hat man es dann mit richtig erfahrenen Frauen zu tun...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ähmm wenn die frauen den männer geistig vorraus sind was macht es dann für einen sinn, für die frau sich einen mann der quasi im sandkasten noch sitzt zu suchen? jedoch andersrum versteh ich es auch nicht



Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> die sind auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren bei den figuren fehlt die liebe zum detail und die sachen zum Basteln sind auch nicht mehr toll
> 
> früher gabs da noch auto mit schwungradantrieb war toll


da hast du recht


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich komm auch kaum mitn lesen hinterher.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So fühl ich mich auch, nur ist es bei mir so das ich grundsätzlich keine lust auf arbeiten hab.

Ach waren das Zeiten als ich mit der Schule fertig war, jeden Tag bis Mittags schlafen, gemütlich an den PC setzen und machen wozu man lustig ist.

Kanns kaum erwarten in Rente zu gehn (was noch ewig dauert) oder im Lotto zu gewinnen (was nie passieren wird)...


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

Noch 45 min will heim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

zocken oder nicht zocken das ist hier die frage


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

yea der natsu sieht cool aus^^

ach ja also die frauen sind geistig meistens 2-4 jahre über den männer aber auch nur in der pupertät^^


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> So fühl ich mich auch, nur ist es bei mir so das ich grundsätzlich keine lust auf arbeiten hab.
> 
> Ach waren das Zeiten als ich mit der Schule fertig war, jeden Tag bis Mittags schlafen, gemütlich an den PC setzen und machen wozu man lustig ist.
> 
> Kanns kaum erwarten in Rente zu gehn (was noch ewig dauert) oder im Lotto zu gewinnen (was nie passieren wird)...




Genauso gehts mir auch im moment und ich hab ein schlechtes Gewissen deswegen. Nur zuhause hocken kann ich nicht bringen weil mein Mann mich dann glaub ich erwürgt^^ (der will ja auch XD)

Ausserdem denke ich nicht das das so das optimale ist für die zukunft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Aber freie stellen gibts derzeit nicht eine und kein plan wies weitergehen soll


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> yea der natsu sieht cool aus^^
> 
> ach ja also die frauen sind geistig meistens 2-4 jahre über den männer aber auch nur in der pupertät^^



Fütter meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Kanns kaum erwarten in Rente zu gehn (was noch ewig dauert) oder im Lotto zu gewinnen (was nie passieren wird)...




hmm glaubst du das es rente in 20 Jahren noch gibt ich nicht lieber selbst sparen


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Genauso gehts mir auch im moment und ich hab ein schlechtes Gewissen deswegen. Nur zuhause hocken kann ich nicht bringen weil mein Mann mich dann glaub ich erwürgt^^ (der will ja auch XD)
> 
> Ausserdem denke ich nicht das das so das optimale ist für die zukunft.
> 
> ...



Ach wirst bestimmt was finden^^


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Fütter meins
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




schon dabei^^


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> hmm glaubst du das es rente in 20 Jahren noch gibt ich nicht lieber selbst sparen



Gut aber man muss ja erst ma genügend zusammensparen und das dauert bestimmt noch genauso lange... 

Besonders wenn man Geld so gut leiden kann wie ich.


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Ach wirst bestimmt was finden^^




Ich hoffe^^ aber 12 Monate hab ich ja erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wird sich schon was ergeben in der zeit. Ich will endlich mal ne stelle in der Nähe von zuhause mit angemessener Bezahlung haben. (geile kombi gell)

Hatte ich bislang noch nie. Und nen grosser finanzieller Verlust isses auch nicht erstmal zuhause zu sein. Ich bekomme 400 Euro weniger Geld, habe dafür aber auch 300 Euro weniger Spritkosten. (die der staat ja eh nicht unterstützt)


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Gut aber man muss ja erst ma genügend zusammensparen und das dauert bestimmt noch genauso lange...
> 
> Besonders wenn man Geld so gut leiden kann wie ich.



bei geld muß man hart sein und sich selbst beschränken 

bloß seh ich schwarz wenn man überlegt was bei den amis los ist 

irgendwie glaub ich den politikern nicht wenn die sagen hier ist alles sicher


----------



## Nexyylol (17. September 2008)

Ist es Mittwoch? Server ist on? Keine sorge du träumst nicht es ist wahr!


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Gut aber man muss ja erst ma genügend zusammensparen und das dauert bestimmt noch genauso lange...
> 
> Besonders wenn man Geld so gut leiden kann wie ich.




Ich kann geld sehr gut leiden nur das geld mich nicht. Irgendwie isses immer weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber egal....ich bin in der glücklichen Lage irgendwann erben zu können/dürfen und werde dann ein eigenes haus haben bzw. bauen.

(Mann bekommt 2 Häuser und ich 1)


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich hoffe^^ aber 12 Monate hab ich ja erstmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also für gerade mal 100€ mehr im Monat, würde ich nicht den ganzen Tag arbeiten gehn. Und dann noch etwas was dir noch nicht mal wirklich Spaß macht.


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Also für gerade mal 100€ mehr im Monat, würde ich nicht den ganzen Tag arbeiten gehn. Und dann noch etwas was dir noch nicht mal wirklich Spaß macht.




ebend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber nach 12 Monaten gibts dann gar nix mehr, und das würde finanziell nicht hinhauen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach ja also die frauen sind geistig meistens 2-4 jahre über den männer aber auch nur in der pupertät^^


Stimmt. Danach wird die Diskrepanz noch größer.


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich kann geld sehr gut leiden nur das geld mich nicht. Irgendwie isses immer weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gut das mit dem Erben trifft bei mir auch zu, aber wer weis wie lang das noch dauert (hoffe dauert noch ne weile)


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> oO ich ignorier dich doch gar nich!
> 
> ich mach hier nur laufend das fenster auf und zu weil ständig wer hier vorbeiläuft.
> 
> ...


geht mir auch so



Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> hmm glaubst du das es rente in 20 Jahren noch gibt ich nicht lieber selbst sparen


ich hab schon gesagt wenn meine genaration in rente geht stehen sie mit nem gewehr vor der tür und jeder der nicht privat vorgesorgt hat wird erschossen oder so


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Gut das mit dem Erben trifft bei mir auch zu, aber wer weis wie lang das noch dauert (hoffe dauert noch ne weile)




Das hoffe ich natürlich auch, aber unsere Wohnung ist auch sehr schön und der Preis auch nicht zu teuer. Platz ist da auch genug, sogar noch nen kinderzimmer frei^^ von daher passt das schon erstmal.

Aber zumindest hab ich im Hinterkopf das ich im alter nicht unter der brücke schlafen muss oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

man man man lasst die zukunft zukunft sein


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

ich glaub was geld angeht sind wir deutschen noch sehr verwöhnt wenn ich da an andere Länder denke wo die leute 2 jobs haben damit sie im monat über die runden kommen und das sie sich selbst versichern müssen.

so schlecht ist dieser sozialstaat nicht obwohl das leider einige ausnutzen und da liegt das Problem zuviele gesetze und zuviele lücken für reiche und für schmarotzer

tante edith hebt den Finger und sagt: Rechen nie mit Geld was du nicht hast


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> ich glaub was geld angeht sind wir deutschen noch sehr verwöhnt wenn ich da an andere Länder denke wo die leute 2 jobs haben damit sie im monat über die runden kommen und das sie sich selbst versichern müssen.
> 
> so schlecht ist dieser sozialstaat nicht obwohl das leider einige ausnutzen und da liegt das Problem zuviele gesetze und zuviele lücken für reiche und für schmarotzer



/sign


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> ich glaub was geld angeht sind wir deutschen noch sehr verwöhnt wenn ich da an andere Länder denke wo die leute 2 jobs haben damit sie im monat über die runden kommen und das sie sich selbst versichern müssen.
> 
> so schlecht ist dieser sozialstaat nicht obwohl das leider einige ausnutzen und da liegt das Problem zuviele gesetze und zuviele lücken für reiche und für schmarotzer



schweiz? *hust*

die gescheiten deutschen machen es so

wohnen an der grenze zur schweiz und arbeiten in der schweiz

ode rne wart die ziehen doch gleich in die schweiz


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> man man man lasst die zukunft zukunft sein



Ist wohl kein Thema das du mit Spam überflüten kannst ;P

Naja dann fütter ich mal deine "Drachen" oder was es auch immer sein soll


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

wo war da den der spamm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab irgendwie bock jede version zu testen und schauen was es gibt^^

aber hab kein platz mehr -.-


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

verändern die Dinger sich eigentlich nochmal oder bleiben die jetzt so?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

Mein Kopf raucht oO


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

fenster auf fenster zu fenster auf so geht das die ganze zeit.
sind die heute hier alle hyperaktiv?


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

Spam, spam, spam, o lovely spam!


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

ICH WILL NOCH MEHR EIER IN DEN GLÄSSER


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> fenster auf fenster zu fenster auf so geht das die ganze zeit.
> sind die heute hier alle hyperaktiv?




naja dem einen ist es zu stickig und dem anderen zu kalt bestimmt frauen und männer im büro


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

dann fütter das von Jenny, ist erst auf level 24


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> verändern die Dinger sich eigentlich nochmal oder bleiben die jetzt so?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


keine ahnung. abwarten und tee trinken


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

so leutz bin wech muß bissel g-farmen ab nächste woche wieder schule und dann umzug kann mir jemand nen guten i-net anbieter empfehlen


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

ja und wir hier oben sitzen trotz das nur ein fenster auf ist permanent im durchzug 
vor allem wenn die dann auch noch vergessen die tür für bei uns auf die etage zu zu machen


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> dann fütter das von Jenny, ist erst auf level 24



bei mir passiert nichts wen ich mehrmals füttere


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> so leutz bin wech muß bissel g-farmen ab nächste woche wieder schule und dann umzug kann mir jemand nen guten i-net anbieter empfehlen


nicht die telekom. mein anschluss wurde 3 mal im schwarzwald gesucht obwohl wir die richtige postleitzahl angegeben hatten


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> keine ahnung. abwarten und tee trinken




sie verändern sich glaub 2x


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> bei mir passiert nichts wen ich mehrmals füttere


bei mir auch nicht


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Bist du irre Natsu? die klick ich doch jetzt nicht dauernd alle an OO da komm ich ja zu gar nix mehr


----------



## Eckhexaule (17. September 2008)

Ich hab gut geheiratet. Meine Frau ist Abteilungsleiterin bei Ratiopharm.
Und hatte auch schon ein Haus. Und Ihr Pa hat noch ein paar Häuser.
Dann hat mein Vater noch eine Firma.
Ich hoffe das reicht für mich.
Will mit 50 in Rente.


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

zuerst texten sie wie die weltmeister und jetzt

jetzt rollen hier die http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=...=20061114114743
dinger hier durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Bist du irre Natsu? die klick ich doch jetzt nicht dauernd alle an OO da komm ich ja zu gar nix mehr




ne du kansnt ja nur 1x klicken pro IP


gogo seit so lieb und füttert meine babys^^

mhm glaub einer hat noch platz^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. September 2008)

Ich sag schonmal bb bis morgen, oder kA ob ich noch reinschauen kann die Woche wird streßig oO


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne du kansnt ja nur 1x klicken pro IP
> 
> 
> gogo seit so lieb und füttert meine babys^^
> ...



Nö geht auch öfter...er fragt nur ob ich sicher sei das heute nicht schon mal gemacht zuhaben, aber füttern geht dennoch.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

oke ciao ciao sleepy


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich sag schonmal bb bis morgen, oder kA ob ich noch reinschauen kann die Woche wird streßig oO



baba


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Nö geht auch öfter...er fragt nur ob ich sicher sei das heute nicht schon mal gemacht zuhaben, aber füttern geht dennoch.



echt?

bei mir net grrr

was fürn browser??


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne du kansnt ja nur 1x klicken pro IP
> 
> 
> gogo seit so lieb und füttert meine babys^^
> ...



stecker aus router - wieder rein, und nochmal füttern^^ xD


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> stecker aus router - wieder rein, und nochmal füttern^^ xD




ja gute idee  ioch steck in der firma internet aus und rein so alle 2 min^^


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> echt?
> 
> bei mir net grrr
> 
> was fürn browser??



ganz normal explorer....was anderes gibts hier nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

Noch eine Stunde dann Feierabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glaub such mir heute abend noch nen rnd Raid, bisschen ausrasten und igno-liste füttern


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne du kansnt ja nur 1x klicken pro IP
> 
> 
> gogo seit so lieb und füttert meine babys^^
> ...




du hast nicht nur die wow sucht oder jetzt noch die baby sucht omg schnell einen arzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ganz normal explorer....was anderes gibts hier nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja hab einfach den google chrome runtergeladen^^

oke mal mit ie testen


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja gute idee  ioch steck in der firma internet aus und rein so alle 2 min^^




Das würde auf jeden Fall für "spass" sorgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> echt?
> 
> bei mir net grrr
> 
> was fürn browser??


bei mir geht das auch nur 1 mal.
davon ab ist unser i net hier gerade sehr bescheiden. nach jedem 2 x aktualisieren bekomme ich angezeigt diese webseit kann nicht anzeigt weden


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> bei mir geht das auch nur 1 mal.
> davon ab ist unser i net hier gerade sehr bescheiden. nach jedem 2 x aktualisieren bekomme ich angezeigt diese webseit kann nicht anzeigt weden



lol das kenn ich, tritt komischer weise immer auf wenn die Putzfrau da ist... Nervt ohne ende


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

bei mir geht das net -.-

kannst du die 2 kleinen da beide 80x füttern coco?^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> du hast nicht nur die wow sucht oder jetzt noch die baby sucht omg schnell einen arzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja so wow süchtig bin ich net ich finde die dinger nun mal cool^^


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> lol das kenn ich, tritt komischer weise immer auf wenn die Putzfrau da ist... Nervt ohne ende


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ne bei uns ist das wenn zu viele leute auf einmal im internet sind
und ja es nervt wie sau, weil man dann zum teil auch alles doppelt und dreifach tippen muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kolopol (17. September 2008)

Pls füttert mal meinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

ja dann fütter mal los meiner ist erst 10 grins


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ja dann fütter mal los meiner ist erst 10 grins



deiner geht auch etwas in deiner sig unter... kein wunder das der erst bei 10 ist


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

meiner 26


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> deiner geht auch etwas in deiner sig unter... kein wunder das der erst bei 10 ist




drunter darf ich ihnnet packen sonst bekomm ich wieder ärger weil sie zulang is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

=


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> drunter darf ich ihnnet packen sonst bekomm ich wieder ärger weil sie zulang is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dann nimm ma noch einen char raus dann passt das


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

ich kann leider nur jeden 1x machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kolopol (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ja dann fütter mal los meiner ist erst 10 grins



gefüttert^^


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

zwei stunden noch bis ich endlich abhauen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> zwei stunden noch bis ich endlich abhauen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn ich glück hab kann ich in ner halben stunde verschwinden


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> zwei stunden noch bis ich endlich abhauen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


15 minuten dann hab ich feierabend

EDIT: verdammt für das zu schreiben hab ich 2 minuten gebraucht


----------



## Fröggi1 (17. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> ich glaub was geld angeht sind wir deutschen noch sehr verwöhnt wenn ich da an andere Länder denke wo die leute 2 jobs haben damit sie im monat über die runden kommen und das sie sich selbst versichern müssen.


Dazu sag ich nur
Indien braucht Kondome



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

Besser ?


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Ihr habts gut...aber nicht mehr lange^^

dann geh ich mittwochs nicht mehr aus dem haus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> wenn ich glück hab kann ich in ner halben stunde verschwinden




so *wieder reinschau*

hab grad pc austauschen müssen und netzwerkprobleme lösen müsse


25 min noch dann endlich nach hause und nach BT *freu*


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

sieht komisch aus pack die 2 chars auf einer linie oder nim alle weg^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sieht komisch aus pack die 2 chars auf einer linie oder nim alle weg^^




hats gesehen jetzt aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

wie sie meinen roten vollzufüttern aber den 2ten nicht^^


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> Besser ?



viel besser


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> hats gesehen jetzt haber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So siehts gut aus!

Übersichtlich und doch alles drin^^


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> hats gesehen jetzt haber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


so sieht es besser aus



Natsumee schrieb:


> wie sie meinen roten vollzufüttern aber den 2ten nicht^^


tja die rote liegt ja auch schon da nach dem motto hopp fütter mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

naja bin noch bisschen verschlafen dann kann sowas schon länger dauern nun klickt bis euch die finger weh tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wie sie meinen roten vollzufüttern aber den 2ten nicht^^


und ausserdem wenn ich mir die so ein wenig genau betrachte liegt die schon ein wenig naja... seltsam da


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> naja bin noch bisschen verschlafen dann kann sowas schon länger dauern nun klickt bis euch die finger weh tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kann hier leider nur einmal klicken, wenn ich zu hause noch lust habe an den rechner zu gehen klick ich vieleicht noch weiter. meiner hat ja mittagschicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> kann hier leider nur einmal klicken, wenn ich zu hause noch lust habe an den rechner zu gehen klick ich vieleicht noch weiter. meiner hat ja mittagschicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*handreich* mein schatz auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> *handreich* mein schatz auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mir ist am liebsten die frühschicht da sehen wir uns am längsten


----------



## kolopol (17. September 2008)

Irgendwie ist der MIttwochsthread ziemlich cool^^


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

kolopol schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist der MIttwochsthread ziemlich cool^^



der beste thread ever, einfach super bequem zum quatschen :-)


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

kolopol schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist der MIttwochsthread ziemlich cool^^



Joa, schon ziemlich


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> mir ist am liebsten die frühschicht da sehen wir uns am längsten




Es geht so. Meiner ist dann immer schon um  21 uhr totmüde und geht meist dann schlafen. Da ich ja "noch" bis 19 uhr weg bin
ist das immer total doof dann. Aber bald bin ich ja dann zuhause wenn er heimkommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

meiner ist heute morgen weg um 6 uhr und denke das er erst um 19 uhr kommt -.-*


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

so bye bye
mal schauen ob ich heut auch noch im nachtschwärmer schreibe


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

Ciao Jenny^^


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> so bye bye
> mal schauen ob ich heut auch noch im nachtschwärmer schreibe



bye bye, bis spätestens nexte woche mittwoch *winke*


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Baba Jenny!

Ich brauch heut wieder eure Daumen für die Hose  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  die droppt heute *hoff* *hoff* *hoff*


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

sodeli ich düse auch weg bin 20 min zu spät dran grml -.-

naja war wieder nice der tag^^

bis nächste woche ciao ciao 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Es geht so. Meiner ist dann immer schon um  21 uhr totmüde und geht meist dann schlafen. Da ich ja "noch" bis 19 uhr weg bin
> ist das immer total doof dann. Aber bald bin ich ja dann zuhause wenn er heimkommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne der geht dann meist mit mir um 23 uhr ins bett und muss irgentwann um 4-4:30 uhr aufstehen
dafür bleib ich an den anderen schichten meist länger wach. kann ja eh nicht richtig schlafen


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sodeli ich düse auch weg bin 20 min zu spät dran grml -.-
> 
> naja war wieder nice der tag^^
> 
> ...




Tschö dir! have a nice day und so


----------



## kolopol (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Baba Jenny!
> 
> Ich brauch heut wieder eure Daumen für die Hose
> 
> ...


*Daumen drück*


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ne der geht dann meist mit mir um 23 uhr ins bett und muss irgentwann um 4-4:30 uhr aufstehen
> dafür bleib ich an den anderen schichten meist länger wach. kann ja eh nicht richtig schlafen




Das machen wir dann auch. Aber bis 23 uhr schafft er nich wach zu bleiben. Zumindest nicht mehr als einmal. Wenn, dann liegt er nächsten tag nach der arbeit direkt im bett und pennt bis nächsten morgen. das ist irgendwie ein Murmeltier oder Faultier oder sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Baba Jenny!
> 
> Ich brauch heut wieder eure Daumen für die Hose
> 
> ...



Wenn ich kein Erfolg hab sollst du auch keinen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*daumen drück*^^


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sodeli ich düse auch weg bin 20 min zu spät dran grml -.-
> 
> naja war wieder nice der tag^^
> 
> ...



bye bye, bis spätestens nexte woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Das machen wir dann auch. Aber bis 23 uhr schafft er nich wach zu bleiben. Zumindest nicht mehr als einmal. Wenn, dann liegt er nächsten tag nach der arbeit direkt im bett und pennt bis nächsten morgen. das ist irgendwie ein Murmeltier oder Faultier oder sowas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


meiner eigentlich auch aber da bin ich immer erstaunt


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich brauch heut wieder eure Daumen für die Hose
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gehst Du shoppen? Daumen drück!


----------



## Mysta 11 (17. September 2008)

Oh mein Gott.....1083 seiten...und es werden immer mehr x^d   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Wenn ich kein Erfolg hab sollst du auch keinen haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du bist soooo gemein zu mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Gehst Du shoppen? Daumen drück!




Hyjal shopping quasi^^ aber die hose ist immer nicht vorrätig, nur immer schild und irgend nen anderen quark den keiner will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> [...] und irgend nen anderen quark den keiner will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Könntet mich ja mitnehmen... Hab nen Hunter, der kann alles gebrauchen!


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Könntet mich ja mitnehmen... Hab nen Hunter, der kann alles gebrauchen!



würde mich ja auch anbieten/betteln mitzukommen, nur muss sinnlos die id freihalten -.-


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

Achne... Bin ja heute Abend schon im Tanzschulen-Raid verabredet.


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Achne... Bin ja heute Abend schon im Tanzschulen-Raid verabredet.




viel spass beim tanzschulen-raid

und mögen die tänze gutes droppen


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Könntet mich ja mitnehmen... Hab nen Hunter, der kann alles gebrauchen!




hunter sieht schlecht aus, da haben wir genug von. Bei nem Mage würd ich sagen gogo bewerben und zum testraid mitgehen und warscheinlich items mitnehmen weils keiner mehr will; aber bei allen anderen klassen haben wir genug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3 Hexerplätze im Raid und 8 raidhexer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   da ist immer das gekloppe gross wer geht und wer nich. Bei Schurken, Jäger und Krieger das selbe. Ja, wir haben sogar zu viele tanks.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FonKeY (17. September 2008)

es steht neben dem login fenster das mitwochs serverarbeiten sind...da braucht man meiner meinung nach hier  keinen thread eröffnen!!


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> würde mich ja auch anbieten/betteln mitzukommen, nur muss sinnlos die id freihalten -.-




Wie gesagt, wenn du Magier wärst hätt ich dich schon genötigt mitzugehen^^

Kekse, int, portale und decursen. ansonsten noch überleben dann reicht das schon XD


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> hunter sieht schlecht aus, da haben wir genug von. Bei nem Mage würd ich sagen gogo bewerben und zum testraid mitgehen und warscheinlich items mitnehmen weils keiner mehr will; aber bei allen anderen klassen haben wir genug
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schieb sie zu uns ab damit wir mal den raid vollbekommen


----------



## FonKeY (17. September 2008)

wieviel antworten es schon gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



reines geflame hier

(m2)


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> und mögen die tänze gutes droppen


Da dropt nix... Muss nur Repkosten bezahlen.


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn du Magier wärst hätt ich dich schon genötigt mitzugehen^^
> 
> Kekse, int, portale und decursen. ansonsten noch überleben dann reicht das schon XD



naja magier müsste ich zuerst wieder acc aktivieren, und so dolle ist der auch nicht... fast nur pvp zeugs an


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

so liebe leute

ich mach mich auch aus den staub

bis spätestens nexte woche mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Da dropt nix... Muss nur Repkosten bezahlen.



auweia, das ist hart, repkosten farmen


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

cucu blacktor bis nächsten mittwoch^^


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

Ich glaub mein Equip reicht nur für den Tanzraid...

--> Worph


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

Ach, das passt schon. Macht ja Spass.


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> auweia, das ist hart, repkosten farmen




Cucu und schönen tag noch


----------



## kolopol (17. September 2008)

Bin auch mal weg


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> naja magier müsste ich zuerst wieder acc aktivieren, und so dolle ist der auch nicht... fast nur pvp zeugs an




das ist dann auch nicht so der brüller. Aber was wir in den letzten monaten für magier eingestellt haben geht eigentlich auch gar nicht. Irgendwie
sind die mangelware auf pere glaub ich. Oder alle nur am pvp zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(teilweise mit kara-euip direkt durch BT gezogen etc.)


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

kolopol schrieb:


> Bin auch mal weg




Tschö dir!


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

FonKeY schrieb:


> es steht neben dem login fenster das mitwochs serverarbeiten sind...da braucht man meiner meinung nach hier  keinen thread eröffnen!!




Gratz!

Noch einer ders nicht verstanden hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> das ist dann auch nicht so der brüller. Aber was wir in den letzten monaten für magier eingestellt haben geht eigentlich auch gar nicht. Irgendwie
> sind die mangelware auf pere glaub ich. Oder alle nur am pvp zocken
> 
> 
> ...



naja Magier und Tanks sind die einzigsten Klassen die wir ausreichend haben.


----------



## Maurolotschi (17. September 2008)

FonKeY schrieb:


> es steht neben dem login fenster das mitwochs serverarbeiten sind...da braucht man meiner meinung nach hier  keinen thread eröffnen!!


weisst du was "STFU" heisst? wenn ja, dann beherzige es bitte...

Dieser Thread wurde NICHT ZUR INFORMATION ODER BELUSTIGUNG VON VOLLIDIOTEN erstellt, sondern ZUR UNTERHALTUNG ANSTÄNDIGER, FREUNDLICHER UND LUSTIGER LEUTE AN MITTWOCHEN!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Caps FTW!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

Ich hab gut gelacht....


----------



## blacktor (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Cucu und schönen tag noch




danke dir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> ... BELUSTIGUNG VON VOLLIDIOTEN ...



Mist! Und ich war schon sowas von belustigt.... Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> naja Magier und Tanks sind die einzigsten Klassen die wir ausreichend haben.




Giev Magier^^


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Giev Magier^^



niemals, dann sind wir ja von nem 25er raid noch weiter entfernt als wir jetzt schon sind


----------



## Maurolotschi (17. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Mist! Und ich war schon sowas von belustigt.... Schade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du bist ja auch kein Vollidiot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> niemals, dann sind wir ja von nem 25er raid noch weiter entfernt als wir jetzt schon sind



^^   man kanns ja mal versuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw. wir haben ja genug, die pappnasen sind nur nie da irgendwie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch kein Vollidiot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hast Du eine Ahnung.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin dann mal weg.
Schönen Abend noch
wolke


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Hast Du eine Ahnung....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Tschö dir!


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ^^   man kanns ja mal versuchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja mein magier bekomm ich vor dem add-on auch nicht mehr auf pve... zu viel arbeit und keine lust kara/gruul/maggi mit dem zu gehn


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Jetzt bin ich schon wieder fast alleine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arquilis (17. September 2008)

omg ich habe ständig déjà-vu's...jeden mittwoch taucht dieser thread im forenticker auf......... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich schon wieder fast alleine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




bin doch auch noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> naja mein magier bekomm ich vor dem add-on auch nicht mehr auf pve... zu viel arbeit und keine lust kara/gruul/maggi mit dem zu gehn




Ist auch total sinnbefreit für die acht wochen. Ich reiss mir mit dem jäger nu auch nich mehr den hintern auf. Samstag gehts mit der nochmal kara und dann ist auch gut damit. Den rest gibts S2 etc. und das reicht dann.

Hexe inc.^^


----------



## Yinnai (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich schon wieder fast alleine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joa, ich mach mich dann auch mal vom Acker.

Bis nächsten Mittwoch @all

@ coco: sehn uns vll ingame, falls deine Hexer bsf gezogen werden will sag einfach bescheid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Joa, ich mach mich dann auch mal vom Acker.
> 
> Bis nächsten Mittwoch @all
> 
> ...




Jo mach ich. Und lesen uns bestimmt ingame wenn ichs nich wieder verpenn. (alzheimer etc.^^)


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Arquilis schrieb:


> omg ich habe ständig déjà-vu's...jeden mittwoch taucht dieser thread im forenticker auf.........
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




1tens: besser ist das für die Blechnasen die dann vielleicht nicht den Drölfmillionsten Thread aufmachen und 2tens, wo ist das Problem?

Lies doch was anderes wenns dich stört^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich schon wieder fast alleine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Armes Kleines *tröst* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber weisst du, es gibt auch noch Leute, die ganz nebenbei noch arbeiten müssen...
/ironie off



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Yinnai schrieb:


> Joa, ich mach mich dann auch mal vom Acker.
> 
> Bis nächsten Mittwoch @all
> 
> ...


cya 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





.Côco schrieb:


> 1tens: besser ist das für die Blechnasen die dann vielleicht nicht den Drölfmillionsten Thread aufmachen und 2tens, wo ist das Problem?
> 
> Lies doch was anderes wenns dich stört^^


/sign


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Armes Kleines *tröst*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin ja auch auf der arbeit, aber weigere mich irgendwas zu tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Da hier eh keiner mehr mit mir spricht verkrümel ich mich mal aus dem Fred aber lass euch noch das Hintergrundbild da das ich letzte Woche gebastelt habe für mein Schatzi^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Lichtausmach und leise davonschlurf*


----------



## Maurolotschi (17. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch auf der arbeit, aber weigere mich irgendwas zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dass liegt bei mir leider nicht drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber jetzt hab ich gleich Feierabend, noch kurz aufräumen und dann wieder mal die Haare schneiden lassen ;-)

Wünsch dir nen wunderschönen Abend und bis nächsten Mittwoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

re 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stelzze (17. September 2008)

Immer weider das gleiche echt lustisch.


----------



## .Côco (17. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> re
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wb Natsu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin jetzt aber endgültig weg wg. Feierabend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .HF (21. September 2008)

Heute ist Sonntag!


----------



## Plakner (21. September 2008)

.HF schrieb:


> Heute ist Sonntag!



ach was?;P


----------



## Pacmaniacer (24. September 2008)

Ich eröffne mal wieder den Mittwoch.....
Server sind grade runter gefahren somit werd ich mein Gehirn auch mal auf Stand by schalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Nacht bis morgen


----------



## Visoth (24. September 2008)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> Ich eröffne mal wieder den Mittwoch.....
> Server sind grade runter gefahren somit werd ich mein Gehirn auch mal auf Stand by schalten
> 
> 
> ...




Stimmt ja gar nicht in 6 minuten erst bäh


----------



## sp4rkl3z (24. September 2008)

jetzt sind se down

passt auf, jetzt ja nicht nach finnland gehen!


----------



## Uldart (24. September 2008)

Ja ist den schon wieder Mittwoch ?!?!


----------



## UnoxXx (24. September 2008)

jup


----------



## Erriel (24. September 2008)

UnoxXx schrieb:


> jup




Noch 2 Meter vom Questmob entfernt gewesen da hat mich der plöde Server gekickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 och manno.


----------



## LatinoHeatBenny (24. September 2008)

Scheisse,da is man einma krank,kann nich pennen und will zur Ablenkung WoW spielen,aber muss ja Mittwoch sein...nur Neustart der Server wär ja au zu schön,machmer heut halt ma wieder von 3-11 Uhr Pause...*schnüff*:´(


----------



## Griffith105 (24. September 2008)

vllt kommt der patch ja heut drauf^^ *hoff*


----------



## Madioson2073 (24. September 2008)

Na toll!! Jetzt schraub´ ich seit fünf stunden an meiner Graka, da seit heute (neuer Treiber und so..) ständig wow bei mir einfriert, und jetzt wo ich soweit zum testen wär...

...wieder mal Mittwoch!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wlfbck (24. September 2008)

Griffith105 schrieb:


> vllt kommt der patch ja heut drauf^^ *hoff*



wüssten wir schon, weil in USA ja bereits an deren dienstag patch-day is und so.


----------



## Uldart (24. September 2008)

Griffith105 schrieb:


> vllt kommt der patch ja heut drauf^^ *hoff*



auch wenns unwahrscheinlich ist das die heute schon patchen, zutrauen würde ich Blizz das schon...


----------



## UnoxXx (24. September 2008)

patch...is auch egal biss 11, läuft sowieso nix...


----------



## Vertigos (24. September 2008)

Wie lange spielt ihr schon das Game.....?


----------



## vicec (24. September 2008)

So nun auch mein Realm down


----------



## Ikku (24. September 2008)

Würde der Patch kommen, würds doch da stehen :>

Aber klar, grad dass ich noch meinen frisch getransten Char umbenennen durfte.. und dann schon off :<


----------



## Impostor (24. September 2008)

Vertigos schrieb:


> Wie lange spielt ihr schon das Game.....?



zulange
eindeutig

Aber wir können jederzeit aufhören, wir wollen nur nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (24. September 2008)

Impostor schrieb:


> Aber wir können jederzeit aufhören, wir wollen nur nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Made my Day.


----------



## soul6 (24. September 2008)

Yeah und wieder einmal ist Mittwoch !!
Wir stellen verblüfft fest : " Ach, da ist ja noch etwas anderes ?!"

Nennt sich Reallife :-)))
Aber nur bis 11 Uhr :-)))

lg
randy


----------



## Matix3 (24. September 2008)

weiss einer unge. wann der brückenpatch integriert wird ?


----------



## Impostor (24. September 2008)

Matix3 schrieb:


> weiss einer unge. wann der brückenpatch integriert wird ?



*Soon*
_Copyright 2004-2008 Blizzard Entertainment, Inc. All rights reserved. "Soon" does not imply any particular date, time, decade, century, or millennia in the past, present, and certainly not the future. "Soon" shall make no contract or warranty between Blizzard Entertainment and the end user. "Soon" will arrive some day, Blizzard does guarantee that "soon" will be here before the end of time. Maybe. Do not make plans based on "soon" as Blizzard will not be liable for any misuse, use, or even casual glancing at "soon." _

mal echt
wann wurde je bekannt wann irgendwas aufgespielt wurde außer "kurz vorher"?
aber laut einer Info die vor der Release-Bekanntgabe gemacht wurde, würde ich nicht mal VOR Mitte Oktober damit rechnen, da gesagt wurde das der Patch einen Monat vor dem Release kommmen soll, das kann sich aber auch wieder verschieben


----------



## Megamage (24. September 2008)

soul6 schrieb:


> Yeah und wieder einmal ist Mittwoch !!
> Wir stellen verblüfft fest : " Ach, da ist ja noch etwas anderes ?!"
> 
> Nennt sich Reallife :-)))
> ...



MADE MY DAY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja..ich geh Padeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ðarky :) (24. September 2008)

Bwäähäähähäh ...

Keine entspannende WoW runde vor der Informatik-Arbeit gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Morgen ihr Lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kolopol (24. September 2008)

Ðarky schrieb:


> Bwäähäähähäh ...
> 
> Keine entspannende WoW runde vor der Informatik-Arbeit gleich
> 
> ...




Info geht ja noch nur wir schreiben jetzt 1-4 Stunde Deutscharbeit !


----------



## Matix3 (24. September 2008)

Falls euch langweilig ist könnt ihr mir ein link geben wo ich wotlk sets vom schurken sehen kann ich blick mmo champion ned so aus -.-


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Laim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Griffith105 (24. September 2008)

das is wieder so ne unfreiwillige unterbrechung in meiner 1. freien woche nach 4 monaten..=(
wollt ma sehn obs im internet n paar interessante sachen gibt...lol nix gefunden
naja schlafen wird ja auch überbewertet...
vorschläge was ich jez machen soll?^^


----------



## Melian (24. September 2008)

schlafen, essen, körperpflege, lesen?


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

guten morgen ihr psychopaten^^

ui ein mod da oben gibts ja netdodofisch


riesen tisch mit frühstück hinstell


das pet was kolopol hat verwandelt sich dan weiter zu einem pingu^^


----------



## Matix3 (24. September 2008)

mir ein link suchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Melian schrieb:


> ... körperpflege...?



Kann man das essen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkeygod (24. September 2008)

setzt dich aufm stuhl zieh dir ne decke übern kopf und schlafe bis blizz fertig ist


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> guten morgen ihr psychopaten^^
> ui ein mod da oben gibts ja netdodofisch
> riesen tisch mit frühstück hinstell



Hiho Natsu, na? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

guten morgen
weiss noch nicht wie lange ich heut schreiben kann.
ich muss heute runter in die zentrale (kotz).


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

oh oh was hast den angestellt?^^

hallo slave ^^


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> guten morgen
> weiss noch nicht wie lange ich heut schreiben kann.
> ich muss heute runter in die zentrale (kotz).



Hey Jay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> oh oh was hast den angestellt?^^
> 
> hallo slave ^^


nix weiter unser chef mag nur nicht das 2 frauen irgentwo zusammen sitzen. sie könnten ja was weiss ich machen



Slavery schrieb:


> Hey Jay
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


guten morgen


----------



## FonKeY (24. September 2008)

es steht direkt neben dem login fenster  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....und im forum für wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .....solangsam glaube ich das nur noch buffed anstatt des wow supports genutzt wirdum fragen zu beantworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .....


/push


----------



## lukwild (24. September 2008)

guten morgen liebe wow spieler....*gäähhn*


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

FonKeY schrieb:


> es steht direkt neben dem login fenster
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ach ne...


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

lukwild schrieb:


> guten morgen liebe wow spieler....*gäähhn*




morgen


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

lukwild schrieb:


> guten morgen liebe wow spieler....*gäähhn*




Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

guten morgen die runde *reingähn* *augen reib*

wie gehts wie stehts euch ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

jop gut und dir?


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> guten morgen die runde *reingähn* *augen reib*
> 
> wie gehts wie stehts euch ?
> 
> ...




Morgen Blacky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jop gut und dir?



danke danke, alles klar soweit



Slavery schrieb:


> Morgen Blacky
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



morgen slavery 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

hey slave es gibt von den haustieren da einer der wird zu so einem pingu^^


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

hier in der firma kommt man sich als vor wie im kindergarten


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hey slave es gibt von den haustieren da einer der wird zu so einem pingu^^



Hehe, du Natsu, ich hab mal nachgerechnet wieviele Mittwoch(s?) vergangen sind seit der Eröffnung des Threads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mathe is zwar nich meine Stärke aber ich post einfach ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *suchengeht*


----------



## Jagolus (24. September 2008)

Wünsch euch auch allen einen schönen guten Morgen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hier in der firma kommt man sich als vor wie im kindergarten



huhu jenny *winke*



Jagolus schrieb:


> Wünsch euch auch allen einen schönen guten Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



guten morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> huhu jenny *winke*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guten morgen


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hier in der firma kommt man sich als vor wie im kindergarten



ja musst du jetzt für immer da runter oder wie?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hehe, du Natsu, ich hab mal nachgerechnet wieviele Mittwoch(s?) vergangen sind seit der Eröffnung des Threads
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja mach das^^

wir können ja ne pingu arme machen^^

nach ca 1-2 monaten haben wir sie dann...


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Ach Jenny ich find deine Sig toll *sabber*

Warum nur? Hmmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rosabuffed (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> guten morgen



Moin, ist denn schon wieder Mittwoch ???? Gäb es diesen Thread nicht würd ichs gar nicht mitkriegen, dass schon wieder eine WOW-Woche vorbei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja musst du jetzt für immer da runter oder wie??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das weiss ich nicht. mit mir wird ja nicht gesprochen... unten ist es nur sau langweilig, ich weiss gar nicht was ich den ganzen tag da unten machen soll (ausser telefon).
wie war das immer lächeln und winken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

mein abeitskollege und ich sitzen hier schon immer und singen tri tra trullala der kasperle ist wieder da...


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

So nachdem irgendwann mal danach gefragt wurde, hab ich hier mal 5 Minuten mienes Lebens investiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja mir war langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Der Mittwochs-Thread*


*Im Jahr 2007*
18. April - 19. Dezember

Es war 37 mal Mittwoch, in diesen 37 Tagen wurden 2373 Posts auf 119 Seiten verfasst.

Im Durchschnitt wurden also jeden Mittwoch 64,1 Posts auf 3,2 Seiten verfasst.


*Im Jahr 2008*
02. Januar - 10. September

Es war auch 37 mal Mittwoch, in diesen 37 Tagen wurden 18445 Posts auf 922 Seiten verfasst.

Im Durchschnitt wurden also jeden Mittwoch 498,5 Posts auf 24,9 Seiten verfasst.


*Fazit*
Die Anzahl der Posts 2008 stieg im Vergleich zu 2007 um 87,13 % an! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Alle Werte sind gerundet!
Mathe war noch nie meine Stärke, kann sein das ich was falsch gerechnet hab oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stand: 12.09.2008 

Ihr Freaks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (24. September 2008)

Moin zusammen - immer wieder Mittwochs gibbet

00000000000 Eier , §§§§§§§§ Croissants, &&&&&&&& Brezn und (____________________)² nen Pott Kaffee für alle.

Dann warte ich mal, ob Ihr die 1150 heute knackt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stecher1992 (24. September 2008)

ich wundere mich doch jeden mittwoch das so viele leute um die uhrzeit schon wach sind und sich langweilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (mich einbeschlossen)

naja: Morgen @all ^^


----------



## Jagolus (24. September 2008)

Dann warten wir mal 2009 ab ^^


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Jagolus schrieb:


> Dann warten wir mal 2009 ab ^^



bis 2009 hat der thread hier eh 2000 seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Jagolus schrieb:


> Dann warten wir mal 2009 ab ^^



Genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Stecher1992 schrieb:


> ich wundere mich doch jeden mittwoch das so viele leute um die uhrzeit schon wach sind und sich langweilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


arbeit arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


tri tra trullala....


----------



## Jagolus (24. September 2008)

ist das die Obergrenze? ^^


----------



## Eckhexaule (24. September 2008)

guten morgen, *in die runde wink*

hoffe es sind alle fit für den mittwochs-post.

viel spaß


----------



## Mebo (24. September 2008)

naja und ich hab heute meine zwischenprüfung....kotz...naja und jetzt schau ich fern und überlege ob ich es heute so richtig verkacken werde xD


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> guten morgen, *in die runde wink*
> 
> hoffe es sind alle fit für den mittwochs-post.
> 
> viel spaß



morgen ^^


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

guten morgen ihr ja danke für das futter muahaha sich vollfressen tut^^


mhm 500 beiträge am tag nicht schlecht wobei schau mal wieviele beiträge von ehm juli bis september gemacht wurde da sollte die beiträge pro tag deulich höher sein oder schau wieviele beiträge vor 2 oder 3 wochen gemacht wurden als wir die 10k erreicht haben^^


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Mebo schrieb:


> naja und ich hab heute meine zwischenprüfung....kotz...naja und jetzt schau ich fern und überlege ob ich es heute so richtig verkacken werde xD



ach das schaffst du schon, immer positiv denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> arbeit arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das hies süss und knuddelig freunde süss und knuddelig^^


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Jagolus schrieb:


> ist das die Obergrenze? ^^



wer weis wer weis wen es de rnachtschwärmer thread gepackt haben wissen wirs^^


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wer weis wer weis wen es de rnachtschwärmer thread gepackt haben wissen wirs^^




jap die liegen immerhin ein "paar" seiten vor uns ^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (24. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> bis 2009 hat der thread hier eh 2000 seiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schön guten morgen meine lieben mit buffed user
.
.
.
ich bin krank-.-


naja egal ich denke mal bis 2009 haben wir deutlich mehr als 2000 seiten^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (24. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> jap die liegen immerhin ein "paar" seiten vor uns ^^


haben aber auch ein "paar" mehr tage und stunden zu schreiben als wir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> jap die liegen immerhin ein "paar" seiten vor uns ^^



die haben auch mehr zeit wen du überlegst

wir haben 24 stunden die wochen 

die haben 7x 9 stunden zeit sind dan 63 stunden also "fast" 3x mehr^^

und von den 24 stunden benutzen wir eh nur ca 9 stunden^^  also haben die 7x mehr^^


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> schön guten morgen meine lieben mit buffed user
> .
> .
> .
> ...




jop denk ich auch 

ach bist ja mal wieder da^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jop denk ich auch
> 
> ach bist ja mal wieder da^^


jop wegen schule etc. zwangsausgesetzt-.-

12te klasse is übel^^


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Mebo schrieb:


> naja und ich hab heute meine zwischenprüfung....kotz...naja und jetzt schau ich fern und überlege ob ich es heute so richtig verkacken werde xD




Ach das wird schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

naja hatte ja nen vorteil das krank bist^^


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

dann gute besserung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> das hies süss und knuddelig freunde süss und knuddelig^^


was hiess süss und knuddelig?


----------



## Dragonsdeath (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja hatte ja nen vorteil das krank bist^^


jop^^



blacktor schrieb:


> dann gute besserung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


danke danke^^



Jenny84 schrieb:


> was hiess süss und knuddelig?


das was die pingus in madagaskar sagen als sie noch im zoo sind^^


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> jop^^
> 
> 
> danke danke^^
> ...


ach so
trotzdem immer lächel und winken....
oder


tri tra trullala....


----------



## Jagolus (24. September 2008)

Gute Besserung ^^


----------



## Nehar (24. September 2008)

morgen Buffed leute!

sitz in der schule und hab bwl ._. laaangweillig :/


----------



## Dragonsdeath (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ach so
> trotzdem immer lächel und winken....
> oder
> 
> ...


jop^^
lächeln und winken^^

...der kasperle is wieder da...


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

wer will meinen thread im wow-europe forum ein bissal pushen?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ach so
> trotzdem immer lächel und winken....
> oder
> 
> ...




oder kaufst dir nen eisenring färbst in gold und hängst ihn an der decke damit er genau über deinem kopf schwebt ^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (24. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> wer will meinen thread im wow-europe forum ein bissal pushen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


post mal dann schau ich mir den mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> wer will meinen thread im wow-europe forum ein bissal pushen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wen er gescheit ist ^^


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Nehar schrieb:


> morgen Buffed leute!
> 
> sitz in der schule und hab bwl ._. laaangweillig :/



BWL ist doch cool

mit wievielen leute bist den da drin?^^


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> jop^^
> lächeln und winken^^
> 
> ...der kasperle is wieder da...


oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 diese gesichtszüge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (24. September 2008)

danke @ jagolus^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> BWL ist doch cool
> 
> mit wievielen leute bist den da drin?^^


LoL

wollt ich auch grade fragen xDD


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> post mal dann schau ich mir den mal an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...97877&sid=3


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

@ natsu
nee lieber lass ich mir hörner wachsen, das schreckt meinen chef vieleicht ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jagolus (24. September 2008)

Ist hier noch jemand vom Tirion Server hier? ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

ich nicht


----------



## Dragonsdeath (24. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...97877&sid=3


so mal rein schauen^^


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Jagolus schrieb:


> Ist hier noch jemand vom Tirion Server hier? ^^



<= arygos, realmpool hinterhalt


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

du weist aber schon da es sehr schwer werden wird noch leute zu begeistern die raiden wollen^^

vllt solltest du leute suchen dei mit wotlk so richtig gas geben wollen^^


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Jagolus schrieb:


> Ist hier noch jemand vom Tirion Server hier? ^^




ne ich net

TERRORDAR IST VIEL COOOLER^^


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

aber frag deinen chef mal ob er irgentwelche komplexe hat (auch wenn es nur durch die blumen ist)
nene da verbeisse ich mir lieber jedes komentar, sonst bekomme ich wieder vor ihm nen lachkrampf


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du weist aber schon da es sehr schwer werden wird noch leute zu begeistern die raiden wollen^^
> 
> vllt solltest du leute suchen dei mit wotlk so richtig gas geben wollen^^



jap das wissen wir.
unser eigentliches ziel ist jetz genug member zu finden um dann richtig gas geben zu können mit WoTLK


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

Morgen allerseits *Futter für alle Pingus bereitstell und noch eine Extraportion für den gefrässigen Natsu hol*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ah, alle Meisterspammer schon angekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

apropo, danke für /push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> jap das wissen wir.
> unser eigentliches ziel ist jetz genug member zu finden um dann richtig gas geben zu können mit WoTLK



und warum es da nicht drin???

fals ja sry^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du weist aber schon da es sehr schwer werden wird noch leute zu begeistern die raiden wollen^^
> 
> vllt solltest du leute suchen dei mit wotlk so richtig gas geben wollen^^


also wir wollen noch raiden. bei uns in der gilde sind viele die ihre ausrüstung noch verbessern wollen. mein freund nd ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Morgen allerseits *Futter für alle Pingus bereitstell und noch eine Extraportion für den gefrässigen Natsu hol*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jaaaa essen muahahahaha

meins alles meins mein schaaaatz....


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> also wir wollen noch raiden. bei uns in der gilde sind viele die ihre ausrüstung noch verbessern wollen. mein freund nd ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und ich will mir noch nen 2ten t6 teil holen ob das klappt -.-^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

Jagolus schrieb:


> Ist hier noch jemand vom Tirion Server hier? ^^


Kult der Verdammten, Realmpool Raserei


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und warum es da nicht drin???
> 
> fals ja sry^^
> 
> ...



doch doch: 
- Lust nach dem addon so richtig gas zu geben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jaaaa essen muahahahaha
> 
> meins alles meins mein schaaaatz....


*pfeif**natsu weg dräng und satt futtern* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach und  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Morgen zusammen^^

Na alles schön ausgeschlafen?


----------



## Caveman1979 (24. September 2008)

Morgen liebe Member und ganz lieben Morgen Den Pingus !


(Gähn Kaffee hollen und Teller in die Mitte stell)


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> also wir wollen noch raiden. bei uns in der gilde sind viele die ihre ausrüstung noch verbessern wollen. mein freund nd ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jap wir auch
das war ein kleiner mitgrund warums in der alten gilde gekracht hat


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen^^
> 
> Na alles schön ausgeschlafen?


nein aber sonst gehts mir noch gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Und hab ich schon was verpasst? bzw. welches Thema ist grad am laufen?


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> jap wir auch
> das war ein kleiner mitgrund warums in der alten gilde gekracht hat


wir müssen halt immer nur schauen das wir genug leute sind. vorgestern wars ins wasser gefallen, dafür waren wir dann gestern


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Und hab ich schon was verpasst? bzw. welches Thema ist grad am laufen?


tri tra trullala... oder
immer lächeln und winken oder aber auch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ach und ich hab vergessen ich lass mir jetzt hörner wachsen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saucoireion (24. September 2008)

man ich will zocken^^


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wir müssen halt immer nur schauen das wir genug leute sind. vorgestern wars ins wasser gefallen, dafür waren wir dann gestern




jup gar ned so leicht leute zu finden
wir bekommen aber dennoch raids zusammen, obwohl wir noch so ne verdammt kleine gilde sin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ach und ich hab vergessen ich lass mir jetzt hörner wachsen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das heißt? Wirst du zum Teufel oder fängst du nen Tauren an xD


----------



## Kalfani (24. September 2008)

Wenn man mal Zeit hätte ist es meistens Mittwoch -.-


----------



## Nacira (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen^^
> 
> Na alles schön ausgeschlafen?



Moin,

wer hatt um die Uhrzeit schon ausgeschlafen? Ich nicht, könnt noch ein paar stunden pennen doch da spielt die arbeit net mit.^^


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> *pfeif**natsu weg dräng und satt futtern*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ey


WUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Morgen liebe Member und ganz lieben Morgen Den Pingus !
> 
> 
> (Gähn Kaffee hollen und Teller in die Mitte stell)


Moin...


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich könnt ja mal versuchen in der zentrale mir mit wow die langeweile zu vertreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mein chef würde mich für bescheuert erklären und abmahnen


----------



## Saucoireion (24. September 2008)

ich würd auch gern noch ein wenig schlafen...


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Kult der Verdammten, Realmpool Raserei



KDV *gg*


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Kalfani schrieb:


> Wenn man mal Zeit hätte ist es meistens Mittwoch -.-




wie immer


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ey
> 
> 
> WUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> ...



Nicht streiten... Seid doch mal brav  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Einen neuen grossen Teller für Natsu hol*

*Einen gleich grossen Teller für Jenny bereitstell*


----------



## Saucoireion (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich könnt ja mal versuchen in der zentrale mir mit wow die langeweile zu vertreiben
> ...



das glaub ich^^


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Saucoireion schrieb:


> ich würd auch gern noch ein wenig schlafen...



dan geh pennen fals arbeiten bist egal geh aufs klo und shclafe^^


WUAAA ich habe um 10 ne sitzung bis kurz nach 11 scheisdreck -.-


und da ich es hier darf füttert bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> KDV *gg*


Hast du etwas gegen KdV?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Nicht streiten... Seid doch mal brav
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




sie hat angefangen *knurr*


----------



## Saucoireion (24. September 2008)

naja klos sind bekanntlch nich ganz sooo gemütlich^^


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Hast du etwas gegen KdV?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nö aber gleicher realmpool^^


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Saucoireion schrieb:


> naja klos sind bekanntlch nich ganz sooo gemütlich^^



wenn man sich ganz doll anstrengt ist es überall gemütlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saucoireion (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> wenn man sich ganz doll anstrengt ist es überall gemütlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^

raidet ihr noch bis woltk?


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Saucoireion schrieb:


> das glaub ich^^


ja und daher tri tra trullala (singt die stimme in meinem kopf) und die andere immer lächeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Natsumee schrieb:


> sie hat angefangen *knurr*


(noch schnell pipi in die augen machen)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
er wars er wars  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

würde ich gerne nur läuft kaum noch was^^


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Saucoireion schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> raidet ihr noch bis woltk?




wir machen das noch ja^^


simulantin jenny simuliert

das sind echte tänen schau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saucoireion (24. September 2008)

ja geht mir ähnlich.... hab jetzt grad 2monate nich gezockt, plötlich hat keiner mehr bock auf raids^^


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

hey mein rotes monster da unten könnte sich ja noch weiterentwickeln heute^^ bei 501 verwandelt es sich weiter^^


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Saucoireion schrieb:


> ja geht mir ähnlich.... hab jetzt grad 2monate nich gezockt, plötlich hat keiner mehr bock auf raids^^



seit dem bekannt ist, wann das addon raus ist, chillen viele in shat mit /afk


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Saucoireion schrieb:


> ja geht mir ähnlich.... hab jetzt grad 2monate nich gezockt, plötlich hat keiner mehr bock auf raids^^



naja wen man nicht im t6 content raidet dan lohnt es sich eigendlich net so also wir haben archie seit 4 wochen down und bt haben wir 4 down und da wollen wir halt noch vorrücken vltl sogar illidan killen vllt reicht es ja


----------



## Saucoireion (24. September 2008)

hab schon alle angeklickt^^


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hey mein rotes monster da unten könnte sich ja noch weiterentwickeln heute^^ bei 501 verwandelt es sich weiter^^



/gefüttert


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

vor allem ist das schlimme das ich mich vor meinem chef richtig beherrschen muss, das ich nicht nen lachkrampf bekomme.
wie neulich sagte er zu mir "ja ich war REIN zufällig an ihrer schublade, weil ich was gesucht hatte. NICHT weil ich spionieren wollte oder so...."
ich hab ihn ausgelacht
oder als er anfing, weil ich morgens immer zu spät kam, wegen arzt terminen. "ja das kann ja nicht sein dann suche ich ihnen einen arzt hier in der nähe...." ich hab ihn ausgelacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hey mein rotes monster da unten könnte sich ja noch weiterentwickeln heute^^ bei 501 verwandelt es sich weiter^^



dann helf ich mal mit^^

ist sonst eh noch keiner in der Firma, wenn ich wollte könnte ich die IP wechseln wird nur auf dauer zu anstrengend.


----------



## Saucoireion (24. September 2008)

joa stimmt schon, aber mir geht es nicht wirklich darum, ob es sich lohnt, sondern um den spaß... ich hab zum beispiel erst 1 boss in ssc gelegt, weiter ist meine damalige gilde nicht gekommen. dann hat ich wie gesagt aufgehört gehabt..


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hey mein rotes monster da unten könnte sich ja noch weiterentwickeln heute^^ bei 501 verwandelt es sich weiter^^



Niemals, schaffste nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> dann helf ich mal mit^^
> 
> ist sonst eh noch keiner in der Firma, wenn ich wollte könnte ich die IP wechseln wird nur auf dauer zu anstrengend.



coole sache^^

ne bei uns arbeiten hier schon ca 80 leute um diese zeit^^


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Niemals, schaffste nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mal schauen fehlen ja noch 100^^


----------



## Elda (24. September 2008)

Moi moi,
weiß einer ob heute patchday is ?^^


----------



## Scrätcher (24. September 2008)

Moin moin zusammen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Saucoireion schrieb:


> joa stimmt schon, aber mir geht es nicht wirklich darum, ob es sich lohnt, sondern um den spaß... ich hab zum beispiel erst 1 boss in ssc gelegt, weiter ist meine damalige gilde nicht gekommen. dann hat ich wie gesagt aufgehört gehabt..




ja ne klar wen man gerne sachen sehen will dan geht das ja gut

frag mal im realmforum ob da noch welche gehen also bei uns sind am wochenende öfters random gruppen unterwegs also sprich von paar gilden gehen da welche rein


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Moin moin zusammen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hallo

@elda NEIN


----------



## Griffith105 (24. September 2008)

wtf ich war 10min beim bäcker und schon 50 neue posts....

jeden mittwoch das selbe^^


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

so fahre auf die post. bis vieleicht in 20 min.


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mal schauen fehlen ja noch 100^^



also immer alle brav druff klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> so fahre auf die post. bis vieleicht in 20 min.



bis später


----------



## Saucoireion (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja ne klar wen man gerne sachen sehen will dan geht das ja gut
> 
> frag mal im realmforum ob da noch welche gehen also bei uns sind am wochenende öfters random gruppen unterwegs also sprich von paar gilden gehen da welche rein




gute idee! werd ich gleich mal machen^^


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Bei uns in der Gilde haben die meisten keine Lust... Da kommen dann Aussagen wie "warum sollte ich mir jetzt noch den Arschaufreisen, wenn die Items bald eh wertlos sind" und dann freuen sie sich wie bescheuert wenn sie doch noch was bekommen. Das Zusammenspiel bei uns ist auch echt nicht mehr lustig in den 25er inis, die hälfte peilt kaum was, was ihnen gesagt wird.


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nö aber gleicher realmpool^^


hrhrrr, dann hab ich vielleicht schon mal einen deiner chars gekillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> so fahre auf die post. bis vieleicht in 20 min.




Bis dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (24. September 2008)

Die Server sind immer so um 11 wieder zurück oder?


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

als heiler?^^

ich glaubs weniger

und dein name sagt mir irgendwie net viel

aber fals du mal ein kriegerin auf nem zulaman tiger siehst das bin ich^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Die Server sind immer so um 11 wieder zurück oder?



wen sie down sind sollten sie so um 11 uhr on sein


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Gilde haben die meisten keine Lust... Da kommen dann Aussagen wie "warum sollte ich mir jetzt noch den Arschaufreisen, wenn die Items bald eh wertlos sind" und dann freuen sie sich wie bescheuert wenn sie doch noch was bekommen. Das Zusammenspiel bei uns ist auch echt nicht mehr lustig in den 25er inis, die hälfte peilt kaum was, was ihnen gesagt wird.



mhm vllt ne neue gilde suchen?

mit wotlk wird eh alles neu gewürfelt 

in den ersten paar monaten werden viele leute nur so gildenrumhopsen^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Gilde haben die meisten keine Lust... Da kommen dann Aussagen wie "warum sollte ich mir jetzt noch den Arschaufreisen, wenn die Items bald eh wertlos sind" und dann freuen sie sich wie bescheuert wenn sie doch noch was bekommen. Das Zusammenspiel bei uns ist auch echt nicht mehr lustig in den 25er inis, die hälfte peilt kaum was, was ihnen gesagt wird.


darum bin ich froh, dass wir so eine kleine Gilde sind... Haben immer nur 10er-Raids machen können. Unsere Stammgruppe ist schon so eingespielt, dass ich mich richtig auf Lich King freue, wo ja alles Raidinstanzen sowohl mit 25 als auch mit 10 Mann gemacht werden können. Ich glaube, mit der 10er-Gruppe könnten wir nahe an Arthas rankommen *freu*


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> darum bin ich froh, dass wir so eine kleine Gilde sind... Haben immer nur 10er-Raids machen können. Unsere Stammgruppe ist schon so eingespielt, dass ich mich richtig auf Lich King freue, wo ja alles Raidinstanzen sowohl mit 25 als auch mit 10 Mann gemacht werden können. Ich glaube, mit der 10er-Gruppe könnten wir nahe an Arthas rankommen *freu*




ja stimmt gibt ja auch 10er inzen mhm

wotlk macht es mir shcwer ich weis net was ich leveln soll -.-

krieger oder priester grml


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> als heiler?^^
> 
> ich glaubs weniger
> 
> ...


Du glaubst gar nicht wie viele Leute ich schon totgeheilt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem bin ich erst seit gut einer Woche wieder Heiler, habe vorher als Moonkin das BG gerulet^^ Ich meine, was will ein Krieger machen, wenn er zu Beginn ein 5k-Starfire auf den Schädel bekommt, das ihn grad auch noch betäubt, nachher in Wucherwurzeln gelegt wird und mit 2k-Zorn-Dingern zu Brei verarbeitet wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm vllt ne neue gilde suchen?
> 
> mit wotlk wird eh alles neu gewürfelt
> 
> in den ersten paar monaten werden viele leute nur so gildenrumhopsen^^



deshalb soll das addon kommen, dass die leute wieder mehr lust haben und auch ma wieder was unternommen wird.

Außer 10er inis putzen und in og rummgammeln mach ich ja kaum noch was


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Du glaubst gar nicht wie viele Leute ich schon totgeheilt habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




was will ein moonkiny gehen nen diszi priester der ihn leersaugt und der moonkin durch priesterschild fast selber stirbt?^^

GENAU WEGRENNEN-.-

kann das ein krieger auch?^^  neee der rennt weg und stirbt^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja stimmt gibt ja auch 10er inzen mhm
> 
> wotlk macht es mir shcwer ich weis net was ich leveln soll -.-
> 
> krieger oder priester grml


So wie der Priester zur Zeit generft wird, glaube ich nicht dass es Spass macht mit dem zu lvln...
Krieger kommt drauf an wie du geskillt bist... Als Deff halt alle Inis kennenlernen, und als Fury/MS-Warri geht's ziemlich schnell denke ich.


----------



## Scrätcher (24. September 2008)

Ich glaube das die Gilden mit WotLK wahrscheinlich sogar mehr zusammenarbeiten werden und dafür kleiner werden!

Wenn es stimmt das die Inis in 5er, 10er und 25er Gruppen betretbar sind reicht es ja eigentlich wenn man 10 fest hat und sich eben mit ner anderen Gilde abspricht!

Es wird alles soweit "vereinfacht" das halt jeder überall hinkommt, ob man dann überhaupt noch riesen Gilden braucht? Die Erfahrung hat mir gezeigt je größer die Gilden waren desto mehr Streit gab es innerhalb.

Dann lieber: klein, effektiv!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was will ein moonkiny gehen nen diszi priester der ihn leersaugt und der moonkin durch priesterschild fast selber stirbt?^^
> 
> GENAU WEGRENNEN-.-
> 
> kann das ein krieger auch?^^  neee der rennt weg und stirbt^^


Ich hab auch von deinem Kriegerlein gesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diszipriest ist nichts schönes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da komm ich dann lieber mit meinem Hexer, der dich zudottet, wegfeart und DICH aussaugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (24. September 2008)

Ich werde meinen Krieger auf Heal skillen und dann eben als Heiler nur durch Inis auf 82 leveln, freu mich schon auf Südmeerinsel addon, nurnoch 6 Wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wotlk macht es mir shcwer ich weis net was ich leveln soll -.-
> 
> krieger oder priester grml




Du hast schon zwei Krieger!^^ Wird mal Zeit für nen Priester! *g*


----------



## Morphes (24. September 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich glaube das die Gilden mit WotLK wahrscheinlich sogar mehr zusammenarbeiten werden und dafür kleiner werden!
> 
> Wenn es stimmt das die Inis in 5er, 10er und 25er Gruppen betretbar sind reicht es ja eigentlich wenn man 10 fest hat und sich eben mit ner anderen Gilde abspricht!
> 
> ...



Naja finde mit 24 anderen Leuten macht es mehr Spaß, mit dem tollen Nebeneffekt das die Drops in den 25er Inis besser sind.

Aber wie ist das eigentlich gemacht, sind die Endgame Inis in WotLK auch alle zu 10t bestreitbar? Wäre komisch wenn man den gleichen Typ mit viel Arbeit mit 25 Leuten legt und ne andere Gruppe macht das mit 10.


----------



## Scrätcher (24. September 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




moin moin


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

nene ich habe ja nen 70er krieger und priester 

mit priester hab ich sogar 1 t6 teil^^

aber der krieger macht mir mehr spass nur ist es ne frau -.-

und mein priester hat geile berufe und nen epicflugmount oke was dan eigendlich ncihts mehr bringt

ach ich weis es net

werd denk ich mal beide so pararel hochleveln wie mit bc doer einen ganz shcnell und dan den anderen -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Naja finde mit 24 anderen Leuten macht es mehr Spaß, mit dem tollen Nebeneffekt das die Drops in den 25er Inis besser sind.
> 
> Aber wie ist das eigentlich gemacht, sind die Endgame Inis in WotLK auch alle zu 10t bestreitbar? Wäre komisch wenn man den gleichen Typ mit viel Arbeit mit 25 Leuten legt und ne andere Gruppe macht das mit 10.



Naja die Beute soll anscheinend dementsprechend schlechter sein...

Ich steh auch mehr auf große Raids aber ich komm kaum dazu feste Termine zu setzen deshalb find ich es nicht schlecht wenn man auch mit ner 10 Gruppe reinkann!

Lieber ein kleiner Raid in der Instanz als garkeiner!


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Naja finde mit 24 anderen Leuten macht es mehr Spaß, mit dem tollen Nebeneffekt das die Drops in den 25er Inis besser sind.
> 
> Aber wie ist das eigentlich gemacht, sind die Endgame Inis in WotLK auch alle zu 10t bestreitbar? Wäre komisch wenn man den gleichen Typ mit viel Arbeit mit 25 Leuten legt und ne andere Gruppe macht das mit 10.




also soweit ich weis gibt es jede riadinze auch als 10er format wobei die drops dann ja schlechter sein werden 

und ehrlich wer sagt das es mit 10 leuten leichter sein wird?^^


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Naja die Beute soll anscheinend dementsprechend schlechter sein...
> 
> Ich *steh auch mehr auf große Raids* aber ich komm kaum dazu feste Termine zu setzen deshalb find ich es nicht schlecht wenn man auch mit ner 10 Gruppe reinkann!




soso so nent man das heutzutage interessant^^


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also soweit ich weis gibt es jede riadinze auch als 10er format wobei die drops dann ja schlechter sein werden
> 
> und ehrlich wer sagt das es mit 10 leuten leichter sein wird?^^



meine ja nicht das es leichter wird, nur in relation dazu, dass es einmal für die gleiche Figur 25 Leute braucht, was durch eine andere Einstellung auch 10 Leute schaffen.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> meine ja nicht das es leichter wird, nur in relation dazu, dass es einmal für die gleiche Figur 25 Leute braucht, was durch eine andere Einstellung auch 10 Leute schaffen.




stelle dir das so vor in wotlk hat jeder boss nen zwillingsbruder der schwächer ist^^


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Moinsen!

Ich hab gestern nen Bären bekommen!!!11elf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Ich hab gestern nen Bären bekommen!!!11elf
> 
> ...




Dicke GZ

EDIT: Und guten morgen natürlich, ganz vergessen


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Wir gehen jetzt zwei mal die Woche nach ZA mit Stammgruppe und versuchen noch vorm Patch für jeden einen zu holen. Aber ich fürchte das wird zeitlich ein bisschen eng  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir haben auch samstag das erste mal den Timerun geschafft. Wir hatten noch 10 sec. restzeit *uuuffff*


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

wieder da
bin mal gespannt wann ich runter soll und mich langweilen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <--- das ist heute mein lieblingssmilie


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Dicke GZ
> 
> EDIT: Und guten morgen natürlich, ganz vergessen




Guten morgen auch dir^^


----------



## Scrätcher (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach ich weis es net


Farm doch einfach schonmal für den Schriftgelehrten und erstell dir dann nen Todesritter....



Natsumee schrieb:


> stelle dir das so vor in wotlk hat jeder boss nen zwillingsbruder der schwächer ist^^


Naja der Unterschied ist halt ob man ihn mit 10 Mann vor seinem morgendlichen Kaffe & Zigarette angreift oder danach mit 25!^^



.Côco schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Ich hab gestern nen Bären bekommen!!!11elf
> 
> ...



Gratz!^^


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Wir gehen jetzt zwei mal die Woche nach ZA mit Stammgruppe und versuchen noch vorm Patch für jeden einen zu holen. Aber ich fürchte das wird zeitlich ein bisschen eng
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mhm wir kacken immer aufm weg zum vierten ab, wenns nicht schon vorher an nem dummen Fehler scheitert.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Mhm wir kacken immer aufm weg zum vierten ab, wenns nicht schon vorher an nem dummen Fehler scheitert.




War bei uns auch immer so. Meistens haben etwa 3 minuten gefehlt für den letzten boss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Jetzt nehmen wir zwischen dem dritten und vierten zwei abkürzungen das reisst die zeit raus und es passt genau. Wir hatten gestern sogar 3 minuten über^^. (Samstag 3:35 min für den Luchsboss)


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

ach und falls ihr es noch nicht wusstet
tri tra trullala...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sorry es nervt mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ach und falls ihr es noch nicht wusstet
> tri tra trullala...
> 
> 
> ...




oO  was nervt dich denn?

/trösten


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Ich hab gestern nen Bären bekommen!!!11elf
> 
> ...





COCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

hallo^^

na dan gz dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ach und falls ihr es noch nicht wusstet
> tri tra trullala...
> 
> 
> ...




einfahc streiken oder da unten halt normal weiter posten^^


wuaa noch 23 min -.-


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Natsu, was ist denn mit deinem vierten haustier passiert?  ÖÖ  Das sieht ja seltsam aus


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

ach unsere azubi soll hier in der buchhaltung was beigebracht bekommen.
unser chef möchte aber nicht das 2 frauen in einer abteilung sitzen, sie könnten ja was weiss ich machen?!
jetzt muss ich irgentwann in die zentrale, nur weiss ich nicht was ich dort machen soll ausser telefon und langweilen hab ich auch keine lust drauf. muss mich eh immer beherrschen das ich vor meinen chef kein lachkrampf bekomme.
komme mir hier wie im kindergarten vor.
mein arbeitskollege und ich sitzen hier immer und sagen "immer lächeln und winken" und dann fangen wir an zu singen tri tra trullala...


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

huhu Côco

gz zu deinen bären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> War bei uns auch immer so. Meistens haben etwa 3 minuten gefehlt für den letzten boss.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja die Abkürzung nehmen wir auch, wenn wir noch in der Zeit sind.

Weiss noch als wir die das erste mal gemacht haben, Timerun war schon vorbei, Leader trotzdem weiter druck gemacht und bei der Abkürzung hat keiner wirklich was gepeilt und dann städig irgend nen Fehlpull.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ach unsere azubi soll hier in der buchhaltung was beigebracht bekommen.
> unser chef möchte aber nicht das 2 frauen in einer abteilung sitzen, sie könnten ja was weiss ich machen?!
> jetzt muss ich irgentwann in die zentrale, nur weiss ich nicht was ich dort machen soll ausser telefon und langweilen hab ich auch keine lust drauf. muss mich eh immer beherrschen das ich vor meinen chef kein lachkrampf bekomme.
> komme mir hier wie im kindergarten vor.
> mein arbeitskollege und ich sitzen hier immer und sagen "immer lächeln und winken" und dann fangen wir an zu singen tri tra trullala...




Jo sowas kenn ich. Ich hab hier auch ein jahr die Zentrale gemacht weil die Tante schwanger wurde die da sonst sitzt. Als dank, weil ich ja ein jahr lang nicht an meinem eigentlichen arbeitsplatz war, wurde ich dann gekündigt weil mein chef meint die arbeit schafft er auch alleine.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn er denn meint. Der kann mich ma!


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

ach und coco gz


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Jo sowas kenn ich. Ich hab hier auch ein jahr die Zentrale gemacht weil die Tante schwanger wurde die da sonst sitzt. Als dank, weil ich ja ein jahr lang nicht an meinem eigentlichen arbeitsplatz war, wurde ich dann gekündigt weil mein chef meint die arbeit schafft er auch alleine.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich hab jetzt schon 2 mal vor meinem chef gestanden und nen lachkrampf bekommen.

hast du mittlerweile was neues gefunden?


----------



## xDemonx (24. September 2008)

Warum muss heute Mittwoch sein? >_<

Gestern noch meiner Freundin versprochen abends, wenn die Gewinnchancen besser stehen Auge des Sturm für sie zu gewinnen wegen Marken, habs aber gestern abend vergimpt und dacht mir, hey steh ich was früher auf und machs dann morgens. Und dann sind SERVER DOWN... D'OH >_<

Schöner Mist. Hoffe die kommen noch on bevor ich wegmuss. 

BTW: Weiß jemand ob das heut der Patch ist den die aufspielen oder ob der noch auf sich warten lässt.

MfG xDemonx


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ach unsere azubi soll hier in der buchhaltung was beigebracht bekommen.
> unser chef möchte aber nicht das 2 frauen in einer abteilung sitzen, sie könnten ja was weiss ich machen?!
> jetzt muss ich irgentwann in die zentrale, nur weiss ich nicht was ich dort machen soll ausser telefon und langweilen hab ich auch keine lust drauf. muss mich eh immer beherrschen das ich vor meinen chef kein lachkrampf bekomme.
> komme mir hier wie im kindergarten vor.
> mein arbeitskollege und ich sitzen hier immer und sagen "immer lächeln und winken" und dann fangen wir an zu singen tri tra trullala...



Hört sich doch gemütlich an. Wäre mir lieber als hier allein rumm zuhocken


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Natsu, was ist denn mit deinem vierten haustier passiert?  ÖÖ  Das sieht ja seltsam aus



keine ahnung -.-

es gibt ein haustier das nen pingu wird hab ich aber noch net hier drin^^


komischerweise wir mein komischer Chip da öfters gefüttert als die anderen ^^


----------



## Nepokat (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ach unsere azubi soll hier in der buchhaltung was beigebracht bekommen.
> unser chef möchte aber nicht das 2 frauen in einer abteilung sitzen, sie könnten ja was weiss ich machen?!
> jetzt muss ich irgentwann in die zentrale, nur weiss ich nicht was ich dort machen soll ausser telefon und langweilen hab ich auch keine lust drauf. muss mich eh immer beherrschen das ich vor meinen chef kein lachkrampf bekomme.
> komme mir hier wie im kindergarten vor.
> mein arbeitskollege und ich sitzen hier immer und sagen "immer lächeln und winken" und dann fangen wir an zu singen tri tra trullala...



LOL, ja klar entweder er hat ne rege Fantasie der gute oder er hat Angst zwei Frauen verschwören sich gegen ihn und stürzen ihn ;-)

Wo arbeitest du denn wenn du schon aussem Saarland kommst? *G*

"Lächeln und Winken" ist der beste Weg um mit solchen Menschen umzugehn 

so long....


----------



## Kanto (24. September 2008)

guten morgen allerseits


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Ja die Abkürzung nehmen wir auch, wenn wir noch in der Zeit sind.
> 
> Weiss noch als wir die das erste mal gemacht haben, Timerun war schon vorbei, Leader trotzdem weiter druck gemacht und bei der Abkürzung hat keiner wirklich was gepeilt und dann städig irgend nen Fehlpull.



Nö, das hat direkt gepasst bei uns. Einer mit zeichen auf der birne ist durch die büsche vorgelaufen, die eine gruppe plattgemacht und dann durch die häuser durch. Dann gabs noch elexier des wasserwandelns für alle und ab gehter^^

ich hätt nich gedacht das das so viel zeit ausmacht, aber das sind immer genau die 3 minuten gewesen die uns sonst gefehlt haben. Anders bzw. auf normalem wege kriegen wir die irgendwie nicht zusammen die zeit. dafür simmer wohl noch nich pro genug oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber is ja auch egal, hauptsache es funzt^^


----------



## Scrätcher (24. September 2008)

xDemonx schrieb:


> Warum muss heute Mittwoch sein? >_<
> 
> Gestern noch meiner Freundin versprochen abends, wenn die Gewinnchancen besser stehen Auge des Sturm für sie zu gewinnen wegen Marken, habs aber gestern abend vergimpt und dacht mir, hey steh ich was früher auf und machs dann morgens. Und dann sind SERVER DOWN... D'OH >_<
> 
> ...




Es ist Mittwoch! Nochmal: MITTWOCH!! Die wahrscheinlichkeit das die Server nur mal kurz neu gestartet werden ist so hoch wie 3 Richtige beim Lotto mit nem voll ausgefüllten Schein!^^

Der Patch wird wohl eher nicht kommen weil es nirgendwo angekündigt wurde


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

ist eigentlich wer von euch am PTR unterwegs ?
hätte uneheimliche lust am ptr mal kara gehn, will die neuen talente ausprobiern ^^


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

xDemonx schrieb:


> Warum muss heute Mittwoch sein? >_<
> 
> Gestern noch meiner Freundin versprochen abends, wenn die Gewinnchancen besser stehen Auge des Sturm für sie zu gewinnen wegen Marken, habs aber gestern abend vergimpt und dacht mir, hey steh ich was früher auf und machs dann morgens. Und dann sind SERVER DOWN... D'OH >_<
> 
> ...




nein kein patch


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Hört sich doch gemütlich an. Wäre mir lieber als hier allein rumm zuhocken


langweilen ist scheisse, da vergeht die zeit nicht



Nepokat schrieb:


> LOL, ja klar entweder er hat ne rege Fantasie der gute oder er hat Angst zwei Frauen verschwören sich gegen ihn und stürzen ihn ;-)
> 
> Wo arbeitest du denn wenn du schon aussem Saarland kommst? *G*
> 
> ...


ensdorf, noch ein saarländer

keine ahnung was für komplexe der mensch hat


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Es ist Mittwoch! Nochmal: MITTWOCH!! Die wahrscheinlichkeit das die Server nur mal kurz neu gestartet werden ist so hoch wie 3 Richtige beim Lotto mit nem voll ausgefüllten Schein!^^
> 
> Der Patch wird wohl eher nicht kommen weil es nirgendwo angekündigt wurde




also die letzten 2 wochen war nur neustart^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (24. September 2008)

guten morgen an alle *augenreib*

wo ist der kaffee ?

auch  dir einen wunderschönen guten morgen Natsumee knutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yayoi (24. September 2008)

Morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Morgen Kanto


----------



## Scrätcher (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also die letzten 2 wochen war nur neustart^^



Wer sagt denn das du nicht zwei Ziehungen hintereinander mal 3 Richtige haben kannst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also die letzten 2 wochen war nur neustart^^



ich glaub irgendwie nicht das die server 3 stunden oder so zum neustart brauchen.. (naja dantenbanken server brauchen das, ich weiß^^)


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

naja mit nem shadow in der grp hat man auf jedenfall nen bonus


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Ich hab gestern nen Bären bekommen!!!11elf
> 
> ...


Hey Coco! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 GZ zum Bären, wir waren letzen Sonntag 2 Minuten zu langsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Jenny84 schrieb:


> wieder da
> bin mal gespannt wann ich runter soll und mich langweilen.
> 
> 
> ...


wb 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
:zufrieden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Yinnai schrieb:


> Mhm wir kacken immer aufm weg zum vierten ab, wenns nicht schon vorher an nem dummen Fehler scheitert.


Hatten wir bisher auch meistens, die Kombination mit den Luchsen und der Pat die immer den Palatank übernimmt, das ist hässlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> guten morgen an alle *augenreib*
> 
> wo ist der kaffee ?
> 
> ...




Fynniiiii hallo

na hast es endlich ins forum gepackt^^

wie gehts dir den heute? bei deinem kleinen alles oke? schläft er?


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt schon 2 mal vor meinem chef gestanden und nen lachkrampf bekommen.
> 
> hast du mittlerweile was neues gefunden?




Nö hab ich nich. Es ist hier einfach nichts, absolut nichts frei. Einzig Zeitarbeitsfirmen suchen, aber die kriegen mich nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

_"Deine Nachricht enthält mehr Smilies als dieses Forum erlaubt. Bitte verringere die Anzahl der Smilies die du in deiner Nachricht verwendet hast"_

Wie geil ist das denn?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> ich glaub irgendwie nicht das die server 3 stunden oder so zum neustart brauchen.. (naja dantenbanken server brauchen das, ich weiß^^)




ja heute ist kein neustart aber letzten mittwoch und vorletzten mittwoch schon^^


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Nö hab ich nich. Es ist hier einfach nichts, absolut nichts frei. Einzig Zeitarbeitsfirmen suchen, aber die kriegen mich nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




zeitarbeitsfirmen??

was den das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> wb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


danke 
tri tra trullala...
wenn wir schon dabei sind


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> _"Deine Nachricht enthält mehr Smilies als dieses Forum erlaubt. Bitte verringere die Anzahl der Smilies die du in deiner Nachricht verwendet hast"_
> 
> Wie geil ist das denn?
> 
> ...


hatte ich auch schon mehr wie einmal


----------



## Fynni2007 (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Fynniiiii hallo
> 
> na hast es endlich ins forum gepackt^^
> 
> wie gehts dir den heute? bei deinem kleinen alles oke? schläft er?



och ja aber bin net lange da meine oma kommt gleich zum kaffee vorbei 
och dem kleinen gehts echt gut gestern abend um 23uhr mich geärgert in der nacht wollt er mich ärgern und heute morgen um halb 7 -.- mein schatz is auch wieder weg und immer noch kein bock auf wow du mir geht echt gut grins 


und selber


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Hey Coco!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Danke danke^^

um die Gruppen laufen wir immer übers wasser drumherum. Dann sinds nur noch drei Gruppen bis zum Bossraum. Das spart viel zeit^^

Und die tanks sind bei uns nicht schlimm wenn die übernommen werden. Unser Hexer geht mir dann immer aufn Keks. Der macht dann immer Instabiles Gebrechen und ich will das immer decursen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja heute ist kein neustart aber letzten mittwoch und vorletzten mittwoch schon^^



ich glaub eher die putzfrau macht heute wieder mal sauber im serverraum, und da sie schon bekanntlicherweiße öfter über das kabel gestolpert ist und den netzstecker gezogen hat, schalten die nun neuerdings die server komplett ab :>


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Nö hab ich nich. Es ist hier einfach nichts, absolut nichts frei. Einzig Zeitarbeitsfirmen suchen, aber die kriegen mich nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne da würde ich auch nicht hin wollen


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> och ja aber bin net lange da meine oma kommt gleich zum kaffee vorbei
> och dem kleinen gehts echt gut gestern abend um 23uhr mich geärgert in der nacht wollt er mich ärgern und heute morgen um halb 7 -.- mein schatz is auch wieder weg und immer noch kein bock auf wow du mir geht echt gut grins
> 
> 
> und selber




jojo geht auch gut^^

ach spätestens am 13 november hast du wieder bock

ach ja geh doch den event boss killen der dropt einen kodo^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (24. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> ich glaub eher die putzfrau macht heute wieder mal sauber im serverraum, und da sie schon bekanntlicherweiße öfter über das kabel gestolpert ist und den netzstecker gezogen hat, schalten die nun neuerdings die server komplett ab :>




ach sollen sie doch aus bleiben wer brauch sie schon grins


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> ich glaub eher die putzfrau macht heute wieder mal sauber im serverraum, und da sie schon bekanntlicherweiße öfter über das kabel gestolpert ist und den netzstecker gezogen hat, schalten die nun neuerdings die server komplett ab :>


der war nicht schlecht


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> zeitarbeitsfirmen??
> 
> was den das?
> 
> ...




Firmen die einen für eine unterirdische Bezahlung einstellen und an andere Firmen verleihen für zeit. Und dafür selber nen heidenmoos nehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (24. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> ich glaub eher die putzfrau macht heute wieder mal sauber im serverraum, und da sie schon bekanntlicherweiße öfter über das kabel gestolpert ist und den netzstecker gezogen hat, schalten die nun neuerdings die server komplett ab :>



Ich glaube eher das runterfahren ist geplant! In der Zeit dürfen die GMs eine Hofrunde an der frischen Luft drehen und wenn die Server wieder hoch sind werden sie wieder im Keller von Blizzard an ihren Pc gekettet.....


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Danke danke^^
> 
> um die Gruppen laufen wir immer übers wasser drumherum. Dann sinds nur noch drei Gruppen bis zum Bossraum. Das spart viel zeit^^
> 
> ...



Soll er umskillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, hab gehört ihr habt Kalle gelegt...


----------



## Sh'alima (24. September 2008)

Na, da werd ich mich heut mal eurer Mittwochsrunde anschliessen und ein Frühstück spendieren 

*stellt eine grosse Kanne Kaffee auf den Tisch, frische Brötchen und Erdbeermarmelade daneben* 
Lasst es euch schmecken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Wenn die echt schon den patch aufspielen (was ich nicht glaube) dann bringen mich meine leute um   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich immer mit meinem sonnenaccount. Erst den bären und dann noch Zul Jins blut mitgenommen *flöööt*


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Sh schrieb:


> Na, da werd ich mich heut mal eurer Mittwochsrunde anschliessen und ein Frühstück spendieren
> 
> *stellt eine grosse Kanne Kaffee auf den Tisch, frische Brötchen und Erdbeermarmelade daneben*
> Lasst es euch schmecken
> ...




dankeschön^^

wer bist den du?^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jojo geht auch gut^^
> 
> ach spätestens am 13 november hast du wieder bock
> 
> ach ja geh doch den event boss killen der dropt einen kodo^^




ach dazu hab ich dir ja gestern schon was gesagt werden wir erstmal abwarten was passiert freu mich mehr auf urlaub und das mein schatz da da is als auf das spiel ich glaub ich fang wieder mit sims an lol 

erstma abwarten


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

irgentwie hab ich gerade den drang meinen kopf auf die tastatur zu legen und zu schlafen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bin heut mal wieder müde, die nacht mal wieder nicht so toll geschlafen


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

so ich bin mal sitzung bis um 11 ca oder länger man sieht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und Fynni viel spass beim kaffee trinken oder was auch immer vllt sieht man sich ja später noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




jenny wehe bist net mehr da -.-

und coco du auch ^^

so das wars glaub mit den frauen *hust*^^

ne alle schön da bleiben sonst nachmittag langweilig^^

bis später fetter pingu natsu rollt mal zur sitzung^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> irgentwie hab ich gerade den drang meinen kopf auf die tastatur zu legen und zu schlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich könnt auch wieder ins bett gehen 

hat wer lust auf meinen sohn aufzupassen? grins


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Morgen Coco 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich bin böse ^^

wb Jay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ach dazu hab ich dir ja gestern schon was gesagt werden wir erstmal abwarten was passiert freu mich mehr auf urlaub und das mein schatz da da is als auf das spiel ich glaub ich fang wieder mit sims an lol
> 
> erstma abwarten




ja macht lieber irgendwo 2 wochen urlaub^^


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ich könnt auch wieder ins bett gehen
> 
> hat wer lust auf meinen sohn aufzupassen? grins




Besser als arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (24. September 2008)

bin noch ne halbe std da meine omi kommt später -.-*


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> so ich bin mal sitzung bis um 11 ca oder länger man sieht sich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


weiss ja nicht wann ich runter soll und unten sitz ich wie auf nem presentierteller *kotz*


----------



## Elda (24. September 2008)

mh...brötchen *mampf* *mampf*

die schin echt lecker *kau*

danke!
*Wurst mitbring*


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

ich bin tierisch müüüüdeee zzzZZZzzz....

Am liebsten würd ich jetzt direkt heimfahren und noch ein nickerchen machen, aber ich hab keine überstunden mehr über  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Besser als arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




oh glaub das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ich könnt auch wieder ins bett gehen
> 
> hat wer lust auf meinen sohn aufzupassen? grins


hat wer lust für mich zu arbeiten? ist auch nicht viel einfach nur hörer abheben, standartspruch ablassen, weiter verbinden und gut ist. ich weiss leid immernoch nicht wann ich diese hoch anspruchsvolle aufgabe ausführen soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Slavery schrieb:


> Morgen Coco
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich hab meinen 2 dolch *freu*
hallo


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Coco ich bin immer noch böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hat wer lust für mich zu arbeiten? ist auch nicht viel einfach nur hörer abheben, standartspruch ablassen, weiter verbinden und gut ist. ich weiss leid immernoch nicht wann ich diese hoch anspruchsvolle aufgabe ausführen soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Na GZ und mein Schurke ist *schon* Level 11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> oh glaub das nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Yeah Triple-Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Coco ich bin immer noch böse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




warum bist du böse? oO

(Sry, bin irgendwie nicht richtig wach)


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> oh glaub das nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


siehe mein blogbeitrag terrorkinder und nervige mensche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ab und an sind kleine kinder echt ätzend!


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Na GZ und mein Schurke ist *schon* Level 11
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie lange hast du dafür gebraucht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> warum bist du böse? oO
> 
> (Sry, bin irgendwie nicht richtig wach)




Weil du nich auf meinen GB-Eintrag zurückgeschrieben hast (Stand 07:09 Uhr) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich will noch ein "Guten morgen lieber Slav" hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Weil du nich auf meinen GB-Eintrag zurückgeschrieben hast (Stand 07:09 Uhr)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


LIEBER Slav?


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja mit nem shadow in der grp hat man auf jedenfall nen bonus


ohne shadow könnte ich mir das gar nicht vorstellen... Na gut, als wir noch mit 3 Heilern reingingen, da waren immer 2 Heiler und 3 DD's (einer davon Shadow) in einer Gruppe und ich als 3. Heiler in der Tank-Gruppe, weil ich die beste Regeneration hatte... Aber war ziemlich mühsam.



.Côco schrieb:


> Danke danke^^
> 
> um die Gruppen laufen wir immer übers wasser drumherum. Dann sinds nur noch drei Gruppen bis zum Bossraum. Das spart viel zeit^^
> 
> ...


übers wasser: du meinst, anstatt auf dem pfad nach vorne geht schwimmt ihr über's wasser oder geht auf der gegenüberliegenden seite am ufer lang?
da wäre ja der schamie-buff noch praktisch, wenn der ganze raid über's wasser laufen kann...


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wie lange hast du dafür gebraucht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



3 Stunden oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber der wird irgendwann 80 sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Des is der Ersatz für meinen Krieger, den ich gelöscht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Und füttert verdammt nochmal meine Tierchen *brüll*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> siehe mein blogbeitrag terrorkinder und nervige mensche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ja da kann ich nur zustimmen sehe sich mein sohn hat grad ma 1 jahr aber schreien wie ein großer -.-*

aber gleich kommt die uroma dann ist er lieb grins


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Weil du nich auf meinen GB-Eintrag zurückgeschrieben hast (Stand 07:09 Uhr)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




einen wunderhübschen guten morgen Slav^^

und einen schönen gruss nachher an den zweitbesten Server der welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*gästebuch gucken geht*


----------



## Fynni2007 (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Und füttert verdammt nochmal meine Tierchen *brüll*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*brüll* net so laut hab kopfweh -.-*


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Und füttert verdammt nochmal meine Tierchen *brüll*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/fixed

Hab den dingern was ungesundes verpasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> 3 Stunden oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


warum hast den den gelöscht und den kannst du auch widerherstellen lassen.
ich lösche grundsätzlich keine chars.
SCHURKEN SIND GENIAL!


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> *brüll* net so laut hab kopfweh -.-*




Tschuldichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hmm, wenn nich das Kopfweh am nächsten Tag immer wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

So nebenbei, ich hasse Beamer.

Die machen echt nur Probleme, und das sind dann immer so simple dumme Fehler auf die man im ersten Moment garnicht kommt.


----------



## Tianare (24. September 2008)

Ich wurde dem Realm ?? zugeteilt...aha
Da muss man schonmal zu Hause bleiben und dann sowas -.-


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ja da kann ich nur zustimmen sehe sich mein sohn hat grad ma 1 jahr aber schreien wie ein großer -.-*
> 
> aber gleich kommt die uroma dann ist er lieb grins


schlemein können sie auch ganz gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



.Côco schrieb:


> einen wunderhübschen guten morgen Slav^^
> 
> und einen schönen gruss nachher an den zweitbesten Server der welt
> 
> ...


FALSCH!
LIEBER?! Slav 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharados (24. September 2008)

Bin neu aber laut WOW-Europe sind die Server nicht down kann mich aber trotzdem nicht einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> schlemein können sie auch ganz gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mein sohn noch net kann ja noch net reden grins

aber das würd wieso nichts bringen 

<---- kann eine böse mama sein grins


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> mein sohn noch net kann ja noch net reden grins
> 
> aber das würd wieso nichts bringen
> 
> <---- kann eine böse mama sein grins


tja würd ich mal sagen dein sohn hat dann wohl die a karte gezogen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die können auch anders schleimen siehe wenn sie bei oma oder opa sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Guten Morgään 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tianare (24. September 2008)

ich stelle grade mit belustigung feat das die Russen nur volle Server haben und fast alle pvp sind...
und das mein realmpool immer noch down ist


----------



## Fynni2007 (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> tja würd ich mal sagen dein sohn hat dann wohl die a karte gezogen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




na bei der uroma bringt das auch nix da bringt es noch nichtmal was wenn ich das machgrins 


aber bin jetzt mal weg hier mein sohn sieht das net so gern das ich am pc bin weiß auch net wieso weil wenn er soweit ist wird er das gleiche machen und dann schrei ich rum grins 

wünsch euch noch was lesen uns später noch bb


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> FALSCH!
> LIEBER?! Slav
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Genau, mensch Coco 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Tianare schrieb:


> ich stelle grade mit belustigung feat das die Russen nur volle Server haben und fast alle pvp sind...
> und das mein realmpool immer noch down ist


Die haben aber auch net so viele server oder? Und russland ist größer als Deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Jaa ich weiß das auf den Deutschen servern Spielen auch Schweizer/Östereicher usw.)


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Guten Morgään
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Genau, mensch Coco
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Nich immer auf die kleinen


----------



## mumba (24. September 2008)

Blizzard aktualisiert seit Woche den Realmstauts nicht mehr, zum kotzen he, keine Infos. 

Aber vll sind auch alle MItarbeiter mit LichKing beschäftigt, so schlecht wie der Support im moment ist, muss das Addon ja der absolute Oberbrüller sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GobliN (24. September 2008)

Die ersten Server gehen wieder...

Aber meiner natürlich nicht ...


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hast du dir nu auch Son lustiges Signaturen Pet gehohlt? Tztztz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vllt wird ja n Pingu drauß ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Blizzard aktualisiert seit Woche den Realmstauts nicht mehr, zum kotzen he, keine Infos.
> 
> Aber vll sind auch alle MItarbeiter mit LichKing beschäftigt, so schlecht wie der Support im moment ist, muss das Addon ja der absolute Oberbrüller sein
> 
> ...


Gute idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Und Aratosao, wie läufts in Spore? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habs jetz dann auch bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Hast du dir nu auch Son lustiges Signaturen Pet gehohlt? Tztztz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Klaro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Und Aratosao, wie läufts in Spore?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Habs nu fast 2 Mal durchgespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ist immer wieder toll. So für Zwischendurch neue Putzige monster machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Aber langweilig wirds mir net. Hab ja noch Planetside und dann kommt ja "Bald"*hust* WotLK raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

@ Fynni
viel spass

@ Coco
der hat mein fragezeichen nicht gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

so muss mal wieder auf die bank


----------



## Dromed (24. September 2008)

Guten moooorrggääähhhnnn,
alle miteinander.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> warum hast den den gelöscht und den kannst du auch widerherstellen lassen.
> ich lösche grundsätzlich keine chars.
> SCHURKEN SIND GENIAL!



Ich kann mich nur auf einen Char konzentrieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab ja noch ne 70ger Hexe, aber die macht mir nich soooo viel Spaß, deshalb hab ich n Schurke angefangen und ich finds jetz schon lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> so muss mal wieder auf die bank


Okey, Tschö


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Dromed schrieb:


> Guten moooorrggääähhhnnn,
> alle miteinander.


Moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

grrrr ich könnte mich zu tode ärgen mit diesen sch**** dreck hd audio teilen auf xp systemen, jedes mal der gleiche schrott, geht einfach ned 

sry für die ausdrucksweiße ^^


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Habs nu fast 2 Mal durchgespielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Kaufen tu ichs mir aber nich, du weist was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So für nebenbei is es bestimmt cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nur auf einen Char konzentrieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




meeles ftw !


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> grrrr ich könnte mich zu tode ärgen mit diesen sch**** dreck hd audio teilen auf xp systemen, jedes mal der gleiche schrott, geht einfach ned
> 
> sry für die ausdrucksweiße ^^



NP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> meeles ftw !



Auf jeden Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> grrrr ich könnte mich zu tode ärgen mit diesen sch**** dreck hd audio teilen auf xp systemen, jedes mal der gleiche schrott, geht einfach ned
> 
> sry für die ausdrucksweiße ^^




tieeeef einatmen^^ alles wird gut XD

Ich muss auch ma meine Hexe weiterspielen, aber ich hab doch keine Zeit *heul*  irgendwie weiss ich immer gar nicht was ich zuerst und zuletzt machen soll. Langweilig isses auf jeden fall nie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> tieeeef einatmen^^ alles wird gut XD
> 
> Ich muss auch ma meine Hexe weiterspielen, aber ich hab doch keine Zeit *heul*  irgendwie weiss ich immer gar nicht was ich zuerst und zuletzt machen soll. Langweilig isses auf jeden fall nie
> 
> ...




*tiiiiief durchatme*
danke geht gleich wieder besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<= mus mal seinen mage weiter hochziehn, aber irgendwie bin ich nur in hero inis und raids mitn krieger unterwegs :>


----------



## Sh'alima (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dankeschön^^
> 
> wer bist den du?^^



Gern geschehen... 

bin die, die immer durch die Foren stöbert aber meist zu faul ist selbst was zu schreiben *grinst breit*


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Ha, nu hab ich auch son..ehh..ei dings^^


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> *tiiiiief durchatme*
> danke geht gleich wieder besser
> 
> 
> ...




geht mir auch so. Entweder ist gerade Raid angesagt, oder ich bin mit dem Jäger am daylies und kara etc. machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu viel zu tun, zu wenig zeit. Aber ab samstag hab ich ja erstma zwangsweise dauerfrei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (24. September 2008)

Moin zusamm =)

Kaffee? Kuchen? Nutten oder Blackjack? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> grrrr ich könnte mich zu tode ärgen mit diesen sch**** dreck hd audio teilen auf xp systemen, jedes mal der gleiche schrott, geht einfach ned
> 
> sry für die ausdrucksweiße ^^



Jaja, Computer... Teufelszeug... 

Kann sie einfach nicht ab, immer diese schhhhh Fehler. Aber wenn alles gut läuft liebe ich sie. Geht einfach nicht mehr ohne.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Moin zusamm =)
> 
> Kaffee? Kuchen? Nutten oder Blackjack?
> 
> ...


Bitte?^^ Keine Kekse?


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Bitte?^^ Keine Kekse?




Kaffee und belegte Brötchen hätt ich gern XD


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> tieeeef einatmen^^ alles wird gut XD
> 
> Ich muss auch ma meine Hexe weiterspielen, aber ich hab doch keine Zeit *heul*  irgendwie weiss ich immer gar nicht was ich zuerst und zuletzt machen soll. Langweilig isses auf jeden fall nie
> 
> ...




Ach was, spiel deinen Pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bittööö, wir könnten gemeinsam leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und du müsstest deinen Main nich vernachlässigen, weil ich nich sooo oft spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Kaffee und belegte Brötchen hätt ich gern XD


Au ja, Brötchen mit Butter, Salat, Käse, Majo und nen Kaffee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Bitte?^^ Keine Kekse?



Kekse gibbet nur zum Koks.... also?




.Côco schrieb:


> Kaffee und belegte Brötchen hätt ich gern XD



*kaffeekanne aufstell - Belegte Brötchen hinstell.... *handaufhalt... macht denn 3,50! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: hat noch Butter, Salat und Majo vorbeigebracht und is danach direkt aufs Klo gerannt oO


----------



## Handrir (24. September 2008)

Du lieber Himmel, habe ich mich gerade erschrocken, als ich meinen Char nicht auswählen konnte...dabei ist sein Realm noch nicht on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mensch, ist mir ein Stein vom Herz gefallen ^^
mfg
Handrir


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Kaffee und belegte Brötchen hätt ich gern XD



Ich bitte Nu...ähm...auch nen Kaffee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Kekse gibbet nur zum Koks.... also?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3,50.. *kleingeldzusammensuch*

Geht auch n Credit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ach was, spiel deinen Pala
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dann müssten wir aber einen Termin in der Woche ausmachen. Mehr zeit geht bei mir nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warscheinlich samstag oder montags abends. Ansonsten ist irgendwie entweder raid oder ZA-Timerun angesagt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Wenn jetzt keiner mein "Pet" füttert dann...dann..ähh...*einebösetatausdenk*.. dann mach ich deine Sandburg kaputt!


----------



## Fumacilla (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> 3,50.. *kleingeldzusammensuch*
> 
> Geht auch n Credit?
> 
> ...



Klaaaaaa.... 12 oder 24 Monats Raten du armer Schlucker? xD


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Dann müssten wir aber einen Termin in der Woche ausmachen. Mehr zeit geht bei mir nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hmm, du bist viel zu sehr beschäftigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich nur einmal die Woche spiel, werd ich nie groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wir können trotzdem gern nen Termin ausmachen, auch wenn wir dann nich zusammen leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Samstag is raus, Samstag zock ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Klaaaaaa.... 12 oder 24 Monats Raten du armer Schlucker? xD


Och nee, Da muss ich wieder insolvenz anmelden. Nee danke, dann net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Groog (24. September 2008)

hmm noch 14min dann sind die server wieder on   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt keiner mein "Pet" füttert dann...dann..ähh...*einebösetatausdenk*.. dann mach ich deine Sandburg kaputt!



Hab schon gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du denn meine schon gefüttert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Groog schrieb:


> hmm noch 14min dann sind die server wieder on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja, ich werd eh erst mit Wotlk wieder anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crizzle (24. September 2008)

moin,

ich knall mir grade ein dicken nougat baumstamm rein und warte bis die realm alle on sind :>


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hab schon gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Na klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie oft kann man des eig. machen?


----------



## Fumacilla (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Och nee, Da muss ich wieder insolvenz anmelden. Nee danke, dann net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok weil du so ne sympatische Aura durch die Smokwellen meines PC´s hast, bekommsten heute umsonst =) Nutten und Blackjack für alle!


----------



## mumba (24. September 2008)

SPAM


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich knall mir grade ein dicken nougat baumstamm rein und warte bis die realm alle on sind :>


Na super, nu hab ich wieder hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hmm, du bist viel zu sehr beschäftigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich sag ja ich hab nie zeit   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  echt nervig teilweise. Raid ist bei uns Sonntag, Montag, Mittwoch - Freitag. Also nur Dienstag und samstag frei. Aber da wir recht flott sind, ist meistens ab freitag abend schon ende weil dann alles tot ist   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Sunwell kriegen wir irgenwie nicht hin weil sich dann komischerweise keiner mehr anmeldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Ok weil du so ne sympatische Aura durch die Smokwellen meines PC´s hast, bekommsten heute umsonst =) Nutten und Blackjack für alle!


Jaaaa *Hüpf*


----------



## crizzle (24. September 2008)

tja^^ 

hab noch 4 stück hier rum liegen hab mir erst mal eine halbe palette davon gekauft, sind echt super.


----------



## Groog (24. September 2008)

hmmm lecker nougat   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (24. September 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich knall mir grade ein dicken nougat baumstamm rein und warte bis die realm alle on sind :>






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

Groog schrieb:


> hmm noch 14min dann sind die server wieder on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich bin bei der Arbeit und freu mich auf den Feierabend... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Jaaaa *Hüpf*




Wer Blackjack spielen will mit seinen Nutten bleibt am Tisch sitzen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> [Bild]


Wow, geiles bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crizzle (24. September 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lol


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Na klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Einmal am Tag, glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> tja^^
> 
> hab noch 4 stück hier rum liegen hab mir erst mal eine halbe palette davon gekauft, sind echt super.


Du Quälst mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Groog (24. September 2008)

zomfg die kuh schockt so früh am morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (24. September 2008)

Jaaahaaa... da hat der Meister wieder schnell gegoogelt xD Mehr is mir eben zum Nugatbaum nich eingefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crizzle (24. September 2008)

hrhr^^          sind aber so verdammt lecker, Edel nougat Baumstamm (:


----------



## Groog (24. September 2008)

könnt ihr nich mal nen bild von nem nougat stamm reinsetzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Wer Blackjack spielen will mit seinen Nutten bleibt am Tisch sitzen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bin gegangen, hab die Nutten aber mitgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das geht aufs Haus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (24. September 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> hrhr^^          sind aber so verdammt lecker, Edel nougat Baumstamm (:




Wie würde Arans Shemen sagen? "Quält mich nicht länger!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> hrhr^^          sind aber so verdammt lecker, Edel nougat Baumstamm (:


*heul*

Boah, mir Quillt der Tee scho' aus den Ohren. Schei*ähäm* grippe :S


----------



## Fumacilla (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Bin gegangen, hab die Nutten aber mitgenommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Verdammt ich wurde beschissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Groog (24. September 2008)

WO ist der nougat stamm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Verdammt ich wurde beschissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ha ;D


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Verdammt ich wurde beschissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hättest du mal die Magische Miesmuschel gefragt vor dem Geschäft. Die hätte dir das sofort gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anhänger der Magischen Miesmuschel Ululululu


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Verdammt ich wurde beschissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok ok, eine kannste wieder haben, will dir ja nich den Spaß versauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

kasperle ist wieder da



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crizzle (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> *heul*
> 
> Boah, mir Quillt der Tee scho' aus den Ohren. Schei*ähäm* grippe :S



ja dann weißt du ja was du heute zu tuhen hast, insofern es bei euch schon edelnougat - edelmarzipan Baumstämme gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MuuHn (24. September 2008)

jo wb^^


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

wb


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> kasperle ist wieder da
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wb?


----------



## crizzle (24. September 2008)

Groog schrieb:


> WO ist der nougat stamm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bin grad zu faul handy anzumachen um nen bild zu machen^^


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> kasperle ist wieder da
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WB Jay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

http://spongepedia.bimserver.com/index.php?title=Hauptseite


----------



## Fumacilla (24. September 2008)

Laut Papa Google is das auch Nugat oO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> kasperle ist wieder da
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Genug gewunken ? ^^


----------



## Fumacilla (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Hättest du mal die Magische Miesmuschel gefragt vor dem Geschäft. Die hätte dir das sofort gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kost die was?


----------



## crizzle (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> http://spongepedia.bimserver.com/index.php?title=Hauptseite




lol


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Kost die was?


Nein, aber du musst freundlich Fragen und Mitglied beim Club sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crizzle (24. September 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Laut Papa Google is das auch Nugat oO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Hier hast du Grundinfos :Club der Magischen Miesmuschel-Klick Hier


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> http://spongepedia.bimserver.com/index.php?title=Hauptseite







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Freak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Groog (24. September 2008)

[attachment=5001:54.jpg]


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

bin gerade so eine mischung aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wie nennt man sowas? gespaltene persönlichkeit


----------



## Fumacilla (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Nein, aber du musst freundlich Fragen und Mitglied beim Club sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ney.... Ich bleib lieber nen Gedächtnisspinguin!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hey mein verlinktes bild wurde gekittet xD


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Freak
> ...


gaaanicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> bin gerade so eine mischung aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Schizofrän? Keine ahnung wie man das Schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Coooooocooo? Noch da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jumpar (24. September 2008)

guten morgen,

alles funkt, nur wieder "blutdurst" nit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crizzle (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Schizofrän? Keine ahnung wie man das Schreibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schizophren


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Coooooocooo? Noch da?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich würd das mal als Nein nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Schizofrän? Keine ahnung wie man das Schreibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich war schon immer schizophren aber jetzt sind wir zu dritt


----------



## Fumacilla (24. September 2008)

Gerade entdeckt... Typisches ANzeichen für zuviel Nugat am frühen morgen... stoppt mich wenn ich euch zusehr quäle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Schizofrän? Keine ahnung wie man das Schreibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schizophren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Coooooocooo? Noch da?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja warum?


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Gerade entdeckt... Typisches ANzeichen für zuviel Nugat am frühen morgen... stoppt mich wenn ich euch zusehr quäle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Gerade entdeckt... Typisches ANzeichen für zuviel Nugat am frühen morgen... stoppt mich wenn ich euch zusehr quäle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Baaaaaa!! Tu das weg!! *schüttel*


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Baaaaaa!! Tu das weg!! *schüttel*


Typisch Fußball fän  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Gerade entdeckt... Typisches ANzeichen für zuviel Nugat am frühen morgen... stoppt mich wenn ich euch zusehr quäle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oh lol wie kann man sich denn so zukotzen? So tot kann man doch garnicht sein.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Gerade entdeckt... Typisches ANzeichen für zuviel Nugat am frühen morgen... stoppt mich wenn ich euch zusehr quäle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




lol


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> lol


*kullerAufDemBoden*


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Baaaaaa!! Tu das weg!! *schüttel*



Mir wirds gleich schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Groog (24. September 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Gerade entdeckt... Typisches ANzeichen für zuviel Nugat am frühen morgen... stoppt mich wenn ich euch zusehr quäle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





hmm unter dem bild fehlt der satz 

DU BIST DEUTSCHLAND  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

brrr so viel bilder, und das "in der früh" noch, das überlastet einen ja regelrecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Füttert meine Tierchen verdammt nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer hat sie alle schon gefüttert? mal "hier" schrein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Groog schrieb:


> hmm unter dem bild fehlt der satz
> 
> DU BIST DEUTSCHLAND
> 
> ...



<(^.^)> - PUMMELUFF


----------



## dalai (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Schizofrän? Keine ahnung wie man das Schreibt



Shit'zoo'frähn? schizophren schreibt man es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin ich auch, eine hälfte von mir denkt "Scheisse, Server down, Warcraft ist kaputt, ich muss mich umbringen, ich bin nichts ohne Wow!", und meine andere Hälfte denkt: "Mittwochmorgen sind die Server immer down, ich könnte den "Ist heute Mittwoch"-Thread mal vollspamen gehen"


----------



## Fumacilla (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Typisch Fußball fän
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der? Eher typisch Schalke Fan oder? *panisch umkuk...




Groog schrieb:


> hmm unter dem bild fehlt der satz
> 
> DU BIST DEUTSCHLAND
> 
> ...



Stimmt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Irgendwer hatte doch Kopfschmerzen also Flüster ich mal ^^ /w Slavery hier

Falls der jenige weg ist : /y HIER!!11



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (24. September 2008)

*hier....


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

HIIIERRR!! *brüll*


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> <(^.^)> - PUMMELUFF


Das erinnert mich anvorletzte Woche. Glaube da hatten wir ne Diskussion ob das ein Pummeluff oder ne Taube ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Wohl eher "DU BIST GELSENKIRCHEN" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

/y HI..

hab nur ein gefüttert deshalb nur ein halbes hier


----------



## Fumacilla (24. September 2008)

Soooo die Server sind wieder da ich bin weg!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und lass mir meine Nutten ganz Slavery!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Nich mehr lang und das Ei schlüpft *bösegrinst*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mist hab ja zwei Eier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Damn, nich falsch verstehen, in der Sig mein ich, naja im RL auch...aber das gehört nich hierher...oder doch? Naja egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Mein LieblingsVideo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Soooo die Server sind wieder da ich bin weg!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mach ich, bekommste nächste Woche wieder zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

Wer von euch arbeitet schon wieder bei SAP? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh'alima (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Füttert meine Tierchen verdammt nochmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*schreit* hiiiiieeeer!


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Mein LieblingsVideo.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bitte, Guckt euch das an. Das zerstört die menschliche Psyche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Mach ich, bekommste nächste Woche wieder zurück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo gabs denn Nutten? Muss ich wohl leider verpasst haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Baaaaaa!! Tu das weg!! *schüttel*


ich hab mir gerade überlegt ob ich mal den mr. toilette lieb haben soll oder ob ich mein frühstück für mich behalte 

HIER *brüll*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Wer von euch arbeitet schon wieder bei SAP?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mein Schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja ok, der war schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Und naklar http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9PqjMSNfkU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> HIER *brüll*




You feed the Stolen Soul to Winzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Ich hab heute morgen meine Ablage von zuhause mitgenommen und sortier das hier gerade. Dabei stelle ich gerade fest das ich das seit ich wow spiele nicht mehr gemacht habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich bin entsetzt!


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Wo gabs denn Nutten? Muss ich wohl leider verpasst haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jup haste wohl, fuma hat grade ne runde ausgegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Jup haste wohl, fuma hat grade ne runde ausgegeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kannst du mir welche ausleihen, hab vergessen zu fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (24. September 2008)

Kurz reinstiefel mich umguck... huhu... und bis denne


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich hab heute morgen meine Ablage von zuhause mitgenommen und sortier das hier gerade. Dabei stelle ich gerade fest das ich das seit ich wow spiele nicht mehr gemacht habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich hab auch noch ne ganze kiste zu hause stehen. kommt bei mir aber daher, weil ich den scheiss hier auch auf der arbeit mache.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Kannst du mir welche ausleihen, hab vergessen zu fragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Slavery wird sich wohl alle geschnappt haben. Aus dem Grund haben wir keine bekommen.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Slavery wird sich wohl alle geschnappt haben. Aus dem Grund haben wir keine bekommen.


Slav du Gieriger Pingu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich hab auch noch ne ganze kiste zu hause stehen. kommt bei mir aber daher, weil ich den scheiss hier auch auf der arbeit mache.




mach ich ja sonst auch, aber für drei tage fang ich jetzt keine grossen aktionen mehr an hier und sonst hab ich soweit alles fertig. Also zeit für privatkram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich hab heute morgen meine Ablage von zuhause mitgenommen und sortier das hier gerade. Dabei stelle ich gerade fest das ich das seit ich wow spiele nicht mehr gemacht habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Macht aber nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Slavery wird sich wohl alle geschnappt haben. Aus dem Grund haben wir keine bekommen.



Stimmt sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab Fuma beschissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Stimmt sogar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Weil er net die Magische Miesmuschel Gefragt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> mach ich ja sonst auch, aber für drei tage fang ich jetzt keine grossen aktionen mehr an hier und sonst hab ich soweit alles fertig. Also zeit für privatkram
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


warum nicht!
würde ich auch so machen


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

SAP:

Sanduhr
Anzeige
Programm

[img=http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/3343/tubesnk6.th.png][img=http://img91.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif]


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ehh...ja, genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Die magische Miesmuschel ist Crap. Aber hat schon ein paar lustische Features


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Weil er net die Magische Miesmuschel Gefragt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Die magische Miesmuschel ist Crap. Aber hat schon ein paar lustische Features


HEXE! VERBRENNT IHN!

Du beileidigst einfach das Höchste aller Höchsten sachen das so Hoch ist das es auf Michal Jordans Kopf spucken könnte?


----------



## Sh'alima (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Mein LieblingsVideo.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*kichert* die sind ja wirklich süss die zwei, ich hab mich scheckich gelacht


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

so re und wieder weg essen bis gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Sh schrieb:


> *kichert* die sind ja wirklich süss die zwei, ich hab mich scheckich gelacht


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> so re und wieder weg essen bis gleich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wb. und Tschö, guten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> HEXE! VERBRENNT IHN!
> 
> Du beileidigst einfach das Höchste aller Höchsten sachen das so Hoch ist das es auf Michal Jordans Kopf spucken könnte?



Hexe® stimmt. Aber die magische Miesmuschel kann sich ja nicht ma bewegen.

Und was willst du schon machen? Oder zeigt die Muschel nun allen Anhängern an das sie mich verbrennen sollen xD

EDIT: das ® sollte eigentlich mit Klammern sein ( r) so vll?


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

wenn ich auch nicht so aussehe, aber ich schieb mir gerade mein 5 tes frühstück rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Hexe® stimmt. Aber die magische Miesmuschel kann sich ja nicht ma bewegen.
> 
> Und was willst du schon machen? Oder zeigt die Muschel nun allen Anhängern an das sie mich verbrennen sollen xD


Ja, wir haben die Internationale Gruppe der Killer-Muscheln. Wir kommen in der nacht und Bespucken dich mit Sand!

Sand in die Augen!! *Dödödödööööö*

Und dann musst du ne Gabel Holen und den Sand aus den Augen Kratzen!


----------



## Nacira (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wenn ich auch nicht so aussehe, aber ich schieb mir gerade mein 5 tes frühstück rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wow, na dann mal nen guten hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiKlAtScH (24. September 2008)

jenny ich seh kein bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne ma im ernst *gähn* GUTEN ERSTMA NOCH IMMER ALLES DOWN BIN ZU FAUL ZUM NACHSCHAUEN *caps wieder ausmach* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Ja, wir haben die Internationale Gruppe der Killer-Muscheln. Wir kommen in der nacht und Bespucken dich mit Sand!
> 
> Sand in die Augen!! *Dödödödööööö*
> 
> Und dann musst du ne Gabel Holen und den Sand aus den Augen Kratzen!



Okay geb ja zu, das Ululululu hat style


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

ich muss noch ZH normal oder hc rein am wochenende. Yinni lust? *zwinker*

(need noch ruf da für ehrfürchtig)


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

und gleich noch zu mc doof mittagessen. werd dort eh nie satt


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Okay geb ja zu, das Ululululu hat style


Schon Besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich muss noch ZH normal oder hc rein am wochenende. Yinni lust? *zwinker*



klar hätte da auch noch ne quest zu erledigen... Ganu wie Arka hc aber die Ini meide ich eher


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> klar hätte da auch noch ne quest zu erledigen... Ganu wie Arka hc aber die Ini meide ich eher




Mit meinen jäger müsste ich mal bota. Meinste da kann man auch schon mit blauen sachen auf hc rein? schlüssel hab ich ja, aber ich krieg nur so 400 dps gebacken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  irgendwie unterirdisch


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

da 
das eine ist abends in ägypten und das andere ist auf unserem tunier beim pacour abgehen (mit meiner schwester)


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> klar hätte da auch noch ne quest zu erledigen... Ganu wie Arka hc aber die Ini meide ich eher


Zu deiner Sig: "Erfolg schmeckt verdammt gut"

Wie schmeckt denn erfolg? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Die magische miesmuschel hab ich scho gefragt die hat nur gesagt nach Birne aber ich will deine meinung hören)


----------



## MiKlAtScH (24. September 2008)

mit mir will keiner spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erstma die heilige miesmuscheln rauskram^^


----------



## Ruven (24. September 2008)

na zum glück vermisst mich niemand *schnief*


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Mit meinen jäger müsste ich mal bota. Meinste da kann man auch schon mit blauen sachen auf hc rein? schlüssel hab ich ja, aber ich krieg nur so 400 dps gebacken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe, ja denk schon wenn der rest der grp stimmt.. Bota ist ja locker.

Thrallmar muss ich auch noch ehrfürchtig werden.

Kann da außer ZH in keine Ini (übelste laggs, ka warum), nur ZH mit ner rnd grp. ist der Horror


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> na zum glück vermisst mich niemand *schnief*



/tröst


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

MiKlAtScH schrieb:


> mit mir will keiner spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*Magische* miesmuschel, net heilige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> na zum glück vermisst mich niemand *schnief*




Doch ich, aber du hast ja gesagt das du direkt wieder weg bist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Zu deiner Sig: "Erfolg schmeckt verdammt gut"
> 
> Wie schmeckt denn erfolg?
> 
> ...



Noch kein Erfolg gehabt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> hehe, ja denk schon wenn der rest der grp stimmt.. Bota ist ja locker.
> 
> Thrallmar muss ich auch noch ehrfürchtig werden.
> 
> Kann da außer ZH in keine Ini (übelste laggs, ka warum), nur ZH mit ner rnd grp. ist der Horror




ich weiss, aber irgendwie hat da ja auch nie einer lust druff  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na mal schaun was so geht


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Jhea, gleich 1111ste seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uah ich freu mich schon auf die *1337ste seite* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Noch kein Erfolg gehabt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch scho' Aber keine zeit gehabt den zu Probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Noch kein Erfolg gehabt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Doch, gestern ganz arg^^ und war sehr lecker XD


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Sh schrieb:


> *kichert* die sind ja wirklich süss die zwei, ich hab mich scheckich gelacht



Scheckich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiKlAtScH (24. September 2008)

ich habe eine speziele miesmuschel die heilige mit mehr zusatzfunktionen polyphonen klingeltönen und mms empfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wuhaaa


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

*Photosynthese* (insider *hust*)


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Doch, gestern ganz arg^^ und war sehr lecker XD



Ich sehe du verstehst mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Doch ich, aber du hast ja gesagt das du direkt wieder weg bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*schnief* jo muss ich auch... iss grad alles scheisse, gruß deine erna, oder so ähnlich...

Hab dich auch lieb coco  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *kizz*

naja gleich iss mittag dann kann ich en paar mehr zeilen schreiben!


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> na zum glück vermisst mich niemand *schnief*




Faaaabiiiiiii, ich hier !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Faaaabiiiiiii, ich hier !!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mal sehen was aus dem Ei schlüpft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> *Photosynthese* (insider *hust*)



Okay kann mir schon denken was du mit meinst, bzw. welche Folge.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Okay kann mir schon denken was du mit meinst, bzw. welche Folge.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiKlAtScH (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Mal sehen was aus dem Ei schlüpft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nichts guten lach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Mal sehen was aus dem Ei schlüpft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Miesmuschel-Fresser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Faaaabiiiiiii, ich hier !!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/vote 4 Pingu aus dem Ei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Miesmuschel-Fresser?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


AHHHH *RennSchreiendAusDemFred-undGegenNeWand*


----------



## MiKlAtScH (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Miesmuschel-Fresser?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ululululu *rofl*


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Ich sehe du verstehst mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja sischä^^


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> *schnief* jo muss ich auch... iss grad alles scheisse, gruß deine erna, oder so ähnlich...
> 
> Hab dich auch lieb coco
> 
> ...




/umarmen

armer Fabi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

ulululu *mampf*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> /umarmen
> 
> armer Fabi
> 
> ...




Ja, ich wollt gestern mit ihm DM raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann hab ich off müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> ulululu *mampf*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaube ich muss mal in den *Wut Raum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> na zum glück vermisst mich niemand *schnief*


Ruven doch ich. ich hab dir doch gestern schon geschreiben, das ich arbeiten muss


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

wtf hört auf zu spämen jetzt bin ich wieder dran^^


----------



## MiKlAtScH (24. September 2008)

mein gott bummelt blizz ma wieder rum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wtf hört auf zu spämen jetzt bin ich wieder dran^^



Natoll kam gerade wieder mit, dass kann ich dann wohl wieder vergssen.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich muss mal in den *Wut Raum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Ich geh dann mal gucken ob auf den Planetside Servern Was los ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/aft (away from thread)


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Aber nur fürn paar mins (vermutl) ;D


----------



## Ruven (24. September 2008)

ich musst gestern mit katastrophenrun ZA also von dem her... war eh erst um 1900 daheim... ganze 12h büro mit 30min echte pause... ganz doll...
mal schaun wies heut wird manu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*mich an coco kuschel und vor mich hin grummel*


----------



## MiKlAtScH (24. September 2008)




----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

bin auch ma kurz weg, rechner neustarten und umbauen muss


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Natoll kam gerade wieder mit, dass kann ich dann wohl wieder vergssen.




hehe

ehm um was geht es ausser so miesmuscheln die hässlich schmecken udn wen man sie kocht sehen sie wie kotze aus oder so halt


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Ok Fabii, schaun wa halt mal, würd mich freun, aber wenns nich klappt is es auch nich so schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ok Fabii, schaun wa halt mal, würd mich freun, aber wenns nich klappt is es auch nich so schlimm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



juhu seite 1111 ^^


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> ich musst gestern mit katastrophenrun ZA also von dem her... war eh erst um 1900 daheim... ganze 12h büro mit 30min echte pause... ganz doll...
> mal schaun wies heut wird manu
> 
> 
> ...




Sowas ist echt doof. *Keks reich*

Unsere ZA runs machen mir mittlerweile sogar wieder spass. Allerdings geh ich da auch immer nur mit den selben leuten rein^^ Ansonsten is nich XD


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

juhu ich durfte bis jetzt in der buchhaltung bleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dafür darf ich mich ab 13 uhr langweilen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kindergarten *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> juhu seite 1111 ^^



Jup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> juhu ich durfte bis jetzt in der buchhaltung bleiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




mhm na toll also bist ab 13 uhr nie mehr auf buffed oder wie?


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Jup
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




es ist geschlüpft^^


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

*Natsumee  1.02.2007 3.649 82 1.35% *
*Aratosao  11.08.2007 604 81 1.33% *
Melih  7.12.2007 2.109 75 1.24% 
Grüne Brille  29.05.2008 798 69 1.14% 
*Jenny84  15.04.2008 1.897 64 1.05% *
*Slavery  2.03.2007 1.609 63 1.04% *
Healguard  20.03.2008 519 51 0.84% 
*Fumacilla  28.08.2007 503 49 0.81%* 
Manoroth  6.08.2008 554 43 0.71% 
Dracun  12.08.2007 1.169 42 0.69% 
*.Côco  24.10.2007 825 39 0.64% *
Minastirit  29.06.2007 7.995 38 0.63% 
Mikrowelle  9.05.2007 406 38 0.63% 
derwaynez  18.08.2008 108 35 0.58% 
*Yinnai  4.04.2008 183 34 0.56% *
Smithérs  6.07.2007 117 33 0.54% 
SirCotare  6.03.2007 108 31 0.51% 
*blacktor  3.09.2008 279 31 0.51% *
BleaKill  27.07.2007 84 30 0.49% 
Sorzzara  2.08.2006 1.958 28 0.46% 

So siehts aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Sowas ist echt doof. *Keks reich*
> 
> Unsere ZA runs machen mir mittlerweile sogar wieder spass. Allerdings geh ich da auch immer nur mit den selben leuten rein^^ Ansonsten is nich XD



*meine kopf auf cocos schoß leg und am keks knabber*

Manu ich bekomm das schon irgendwie auf die reihe! weiss halt nur echt ned wann ich daheim bin...

BTW COCO KRAULEN !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

1111...

so bin weider da


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Ahh, Ilahja is hässlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> *Natsumee  1.02.2007 3.649 82 1.35% *
> *Aratosao  11.08.2007 604 81 1.33% *
> Melih  7.12.2007 2.109 75 1.24%
> Grüne Brille  29.05.2008 798 69 1.14%
> ...




wuhuuu bin ich heute brav mitn spammen ^^


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> *meine kopf auf cocos schoß leg und am keks knabber*
> 
> Manu ich bekomm das schon irgendwie auf die reihe! weiss halt nur echt ned wann ich daheim bin...
> 
> ...




*Ruven im Nacken kraul*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> 1111...
> 
> so bin weider da




welcome back !!


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> *meine kopf auf cocos schoß leg und am keks knabber*
> 
> Manu ich bekomm das schon irgendwie auf die reihe! weiss halt nur echt ned wann ich daheim bin...
> 
> ...



Ach mach dir kein Kopf, immer Eins nach dem Anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ahh, Ilahja is hässlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich find den/die schöner als das ei mit füssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> juhu ich durfte bis jetzt in der buchhaltung bleiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



warum langweilen?
gibs nix zu tun ?


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> 1111...
> 
> so bin weider da




wb, warste erfolgreich?


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm na toll also bist ab 13 uhr nie mehr auf buffed oder wie?


na niemehr würde ich nicht sagen, aber ich hab keine ahnung was mein chef vor hat.
wie gesagt man redet ja nicht mit mir, auch nicht wenn ich ihn darauf anspreche. entweder kommt er dann wieder mit sprüchen sodas ich mal wieder nen lachkrampf bekomme oder er sagt das er keine zeit hat.
also immer lächen und winken!
tri tra trullala...


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> wuhuuu bin ich heute brav mitn spammen ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natsu wie immer ganz oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

slave hol dir das mti dem pingu das sieht cool aus^^


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ICH WAR 2 stunden nicht da und ihr habt mich net überholt ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> na niemehr würde ich nicht sagen, aber ich hab keine ahnung was mein chef vor hat.
> wie gesagt man redet ja nicht mit mir, auch nicht wenn ich ihn darauf anspreche. entweder kommt er dann wieder mit sprüchen sodas ich mal wieder nen lachkrampf bekomme oder er sagt das er keine zeit hat.
> also immer lächen und winken!
> tri tra trullala...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

naja wäre ich net weg hätte ich locker über 100 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber neeee scheis sitzung^^


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> wb, warste erfolgreich?



Na klar, Com nun mehr Power hörhörhör...

Aber daraus resultiert auch leider mehr arbeit -.-


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ICH WAR 2 stunden nicht da und ihr habt mich net überholt ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir arbeiten halt auch noch nebenher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




eh normal bei den, der olle spammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> na niemehr würde ich nicht sagen, aber ich hab keine ahnung was mein chef vor hat.
> wie gesagt man redet ja nicht mit mir, auch nicht wenn ich ihn darauf anspreche. entweder kommt er dann wieder mit sprüchen sodas ich mal wieder nen lachkrampf bekomme oder er sagt das er keine zeit hat.
> also immer lächen und winken!
> tri tra trullala...




mhm verdächtig der hat was vor mhhhhhhhhhhhhm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten halt auch noch nebenher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




definiere arbeiten genauer ? ^^


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten halt auch noch nebenher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ICH AUCH^^


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

So bin dann mal Mittag machen ihr Lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis um 13.00 Uhr, falls wir uns nich mehr sehn Jay, wünsch ich dir nen schönen Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> eh normal bei den, der olle spammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich nix spamen tun


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

SO MITTAG


maaaaaahlzeit an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> So bin dann mal Mittag machen ihr Lieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wer ist jay?


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

jap jenny schönen tag noch falls wir uns nicht wieder sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> *Ruven im Nacken kraul*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*schnurr* coco duu mir fällt da ja watt ein ne... PIZZA HUT ich lad dich ein !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 such dir eins der nächsten 3 WE´s aus!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ganz schnell ganz viele Ziggis holn dann hab ich heut zumindest mal 30min Ruhe!


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> definiere arbeiten genauer ? ^^




<--- private Ablage sortieren^^

Hat den vorteil das ich nicht zuhause den papiermüll voll mache^^


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wer ist jay?



jenny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> jenny
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




was hat jay mit jenny zu tun?^^


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> warum langweilen?
> gibs nix zu tun ?


ist nur telefonhörerer abheben, standartspruch runterrattern, weiterverbinden und wieder auflegen. also eine HOCH ANSPRUCHSVOLLE aufgabe *kotz*



Slavery schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten halt auch noch nebenher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was hat jay mit jenny zu tun?^^


beginnt mit J und hört mit Y auf?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> beginnt mit J und hört mit Y auf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




und das A?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm verdächtig der hat was vor mhhhhhhhhhhhhm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das ist normal bei dem



Natsumee schrieb:


> wer ist jay?


ich



Natsumee schrieb:


> was hat jay mit jenny zu tun?^^


wie wird im englichen j ausgesprochen
und der freund meiner mam hat mich auch schon verarscht, weil mein freund sein familiennamen auch mit j anfangt.
er ruft mich seit dem nur noch jayjay und der hat es mir halt so erklärt. hatte in auch gefragt warum dann jayjay.
hab gerade mal nachgeschaut jey so sollte es eigentlich ausgesprochen sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Ich hab kein bock mehr auf die Ablage hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   mag nich wer anders weitermachen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

wie gesagt hab zu hause noch genug


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

der weg ist mir zu weit sry^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wie wird im englichen j ausgesprochen
> und der freund meiner mam hat mich auch schon verarscht, weil mein freund sein familiennamen auch mit j anfangt.
> er ruft mich seit dem nur noch jayjay und der hat es mir halt so erklärt. hatte in auch gefragt warum dann jayjay.
> hab gerade mal nachgeschaut jey so sollte es eigentlich ausgesprochen sein
> ...


aaaaah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


na klar, die Freundin von Spiderman wird ja auch immer "jayjay" genannt...


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich hab kein bock mehr auf die Ablage hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gern wenn du für mich noch 17 mal bei Microsoft anrufst, ne 54 stellige Zahl eintippst (wirst alle 6 Zahlen unterbrochen von einer reizenden Computerstimme) dann gesagt bekommst das deine Eingabe nicht verifiziert werden kann, du dann mit einem Mitarbeiter verbunden wirst der überall herkommen könnte nur nicht aus Deutschland und dementsprechend auch deutsch spricht. Dieser Mitarbeiter liest dann seine Liste mit Fragen ab wenn er durcheinander kommt stellt er alle Fragen nochmal. Dann gehts zurück zu der netten virtuellen Stimme die dir eine neue Zahl vorliest die du dann in den PC eingeben darfst. Achja und nach jeder 6ten Zahl musst du aufm Telefon die Raute-Taste drücken.

Das macht unheimlich Spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> aaaaah
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


keine ahnung mehr. schon ewig nicht mehr geschaut. dafür die simpsons, spongebob und southpark um so öfter!


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Gern wenn du für mich noch 17 mal bei Microsoft anrufst, ne 54 stellige Zahl eintippst (wirst alle 6 Zahlen unterbrochen von einer reizenden Computerstimme) dann gesagt bekommst das deine Eingabe nicht verifiziert werden kann, du dann mit einem Mitarbeiter verbunden wirst der überall herkommen könnte nur nicht aus Deutschland und dementsprechend auch deutsch spricht. Dieser Mitarbeiter liest dann seine Liste mit Fragen ab wenn er durcheinander kommt stellt er alle Fragen nochmal. Dann gehts zurück zu der netten virtuellen Stimme die dir eine neue Zahl vorliest die du dann in den PC eingeben darfst. Achja und nach jeder 6ten Zahl musst du aufm Telefon die Raute-Taste drücken.
> 
> Das macht unheimlich Spaß
> 
> ...


warum musst du das denn machen? *tröst*


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> keine ahnung mehr. schon ewig nicht mehr geschaut. dafür die simpsons, spongebob und southpark um so öfter!


ist ja auch fast das gleiche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

ich geh mal eine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> warum musst du das denn machen? *tröst*



Muss für 17. Kurse einen virtuellen PC einrichten, davon muss dann auch jeder aktiviert werden.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Muss für 17. Kurse einen virtuellen PC einrichten, davon muss dann auch jeder aktiviert werden.




klingt spannend *gääähn*

aber was mit pc´s würd ich auch gern machen. Oder alternativ Werbung bzw. marketing. Aber ich hab die Ausbildung schon in die falsche
Richtung gemacht und fang jetzt nich noch eine an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

fast das gleiche lol^^


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> fast das gleiche lol^^



was ist fast das gleiche?


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> was ist fast das gleiche?


nichts, nichts... *Natsu zuzwinker*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> ist ja auch fast das gleiche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




DAS


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

mhm noch 58 klicks brauch ich für den roten der packt das net -.-


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm noch 58 klicks brauch ich für den roten der packt das net -.-


nur noch 57 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> DAS



ahso xD


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> nur noch 57
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



yea go rotes ding go rotes ding^^

so ich habe jetzt einen bald Pinguherrscher gemacht muahahahaha^^


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

mhm könnte mir auch ne imba pinguarmee machen MHHHHHMM


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

uhhh natsu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mein mc doof lieferservice braucht heut aber lange  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

wieviel von den dinger willst du dir denn noch machen?


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

soviel bis ein mod kommt und sagt deine sig ist zu gross  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> wieviel von den dinger willst du dir denn noch machen?




ich habe von denen 37 stück aber nur 5 reichen mal^^

naja es gibt halt für jedes Ei 3 endstadien je nachdem was es mehr zu futtern gekriegt hat


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> soviel bis ein mod kommt und sagt deine sig ist zu gross
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hey meine sig wurde net grösser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab extra den text weg genommen


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

aber irgendwie wird mein komischer bär kaum gefüttert grml 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich habe von denen 37 stück aber nur 5 reichen mal^^
> 
> naja es gibt halt für jedes Ei 3 endstadien je nachdem was es mehr zu futtern gekriegt hat



Ach aus dem Grund hast du es schon mit dem dazugehörigen futter verlinkt?


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

sieht doch so süss aus oder net? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Der Bär sieht auch nicht so toll aus


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Ach aus dem Grund hast du es schon mit dem dazugehörigen futter verlinkt?



jop es gibt bei denen bei den FAQ links wo du sehen kannst wie sie dann am ende aussehen ^^

und mein Ei da das wird am ende ein Pingu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Der Bär sieht auch nicht so toll aus


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



besser als am ende^^


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Und das rote sieht am besten aus,

das liegt da so ausgehungert xD... da kann man nicht wiederstehn und muss es einfach füttern


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

lol oke^^

und warum ist der komische CHIP da auch so beliebt?^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lol oke^^
> 
> und warum ist der komische CHIP da auch so beliebt?^^


weil ich wissen will, was da rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

ka

der ist zwar nichts tolles aber besser als die andern zwei, sieht aus wie so ein drück mich button


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lol oke^^
> 
> und warum ist der komische CHIP da auch so beliebt?^^


weil's beep macht?


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

mhm naja ich warte mal auf mein zukünftiger pingu gott^^


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

bin auch ma eine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

immer diese raucher echt verpesten nur die luft und dan frat man sich woher die luftverschmutzung kommt^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> bin auch ma eine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


immer am 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Das schadet doch eurer Gesundheit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AUFHÖREN DAMIT!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bevor es zu spät ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

ey jenny was habt ihr für psycho opas bei euch??

nen 77 järiger der seinen sohn und die frau von dem killt -.-


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> immer am
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




/SIGN^^


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Kühe verpesten die Luft viel mehr als Raucher


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Sorry das ich nix schreibe gerade aber ich war wieder im Priesterform auf wow-europe

Ich krieg da noch das kotzen mit den Schneesturm-hampelmännern *motz* die haben doch üüüberhaupt keine Ahnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Sorry das ich nix schreibe gerade aber ich war wieder im Priesterform auf wow-europe
> 
> Ich krieg da noch das kotzen mit den Schneesturm-hampelmännern *motz* die haben doch üüüberhaupt keine Ahnung
> 
> ...



warst de dich über die Änderungen beschweren?


----------



## Ruven (24. September 2008)

also ich will eh nich älter wie 50 werden also kann ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Sorry das ich nix schreibe gerade aber ich war wieder im Priesterform auf wow-europe
> 
> Ich krieg da noch das kotzen mit den Schneesturm-hampelmännern *motz* die haben doch üüüberhaupt keine Ahnung
> 
> ...



schneesturm gibts net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das heist blizzard^^


----------



## Ruven (24. September 2008)

Coco nix PTR anfangen und neue talente ich könnt heulen


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

wieder daaaa

gibs was neues ?^^


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> wieder daaaa
> 
> gibs was neues ?^^



wb blacktor


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Kühe verpesten die Luft viel mehr als Raucher



sicher net ^^


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> warst de dich über die Änderungen beschweren?



Wir beschweren uns auf allen möglichen seiten. Interessiert die aber nich die Bohne. Das geilste ist ja noch das die auch 
noch uns für blöd verkaufen wollen *vogelzeig*

-------------------------------
Sicher denken sie darüber nach. Genauso wie bei LOLwell und Cricle of LOL. Waren auch mal die super Ultimates.

Und wem Blizz bis jetzt noch nicht bewiesen haben sollten, daß sie von Tuten und Blasen beim Shadow absolut keine Ahnung haben, dem sollte spätestens jetzt bei diesem Post eine 10000000W Leuchte aufgegangen sein.

Einen AE als tolle Inovation zu verkaufen, wenn jede Klasse einen bekommt, ist in etwa so, als ob mir der Verkäufer die Reifen am Auto als tolles neues Extra verkaufen will.

Und den besten Teil von diesem Epic-Blue hat Buffed ja garnicht übersetzt.
*"Wir sind der Überzeugung, daß der Shadow ein sehr starker Dmg-Dealer ist. Dies haben wir sowohl in grünem Equip, als auch im blauen und epischen Equip jeweils ganze 15 Minuten getestet.
Und wenn die Spieler meinen, daß dem nicht so wäre, dann liegt das nur daran, daß sie nur Low-Level PVP-Crap an hatten." *


Man beachte den letzen satz^^


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sicher net ^^



na klar, durch deren "Abgase" richten die mehr Schaden an als Autos.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Bin wieder daaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> na klar, durch deren "Abgase" richten die mehr Schaden an als Autos.



Is richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Coco nix PTR anfangen und neue talente ich könnt heulen




Nee lass mal. Ich will das elend gar nicht erst sehen. Ich hab gestern schon in der Gildenbesprechung gesagt das ich noch nicht weiss in wiefern ich den
shadow so in der Form noch brauchbar spielen kann. (Unsere Hexer hatten mal wieder keinen schimmer was auf sie zukommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Ich denke wenn es nicht geht wird sie wohl ein kleiner Gold-Engel werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Nee lass mal. Ich will das elend gar nicht erst sehen. Ich hab gestern schon in der Gildenbesprechung gesagt das ich noch nicht weiss in wiefern ich den
> shadow so in der Form noch brauchbar spielen kann. (Unsere Hexer hatten mal wieder keinen schimmer was auf sie zukommt
> 
> 
> ...



Gold-Engel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Und den besten Teil von diesem Epic-Blue hat Buffed ja garnicht übersetzt.
> *"Wir sind der Überzeugung, daß der Shadow ein sehr starker Dmg-Dealer ist. Dies haben wir sowohl in grünem Equip, als auch im blauen und epischen Equip jeweils ganze 15 Minuten getestet.
> Und wenn die Spieler meinen, daß dem nicht so wäre, dann liegt das nur daran, daß sie nur Low-Level PVP-Crap an hatten." *
> 
> ...



lol? kam der Text ehrlich von Blizzard?

schon lustig, besonders 15min Test bringts auch voll. Kommt dann auch drauf an wo die das getestet haben. An Eichhörnchen oder was? Wie schnell haut eine Klasse ein lvl 1 Mob um? xD

Naja in 5er Inis macht ein Mage ja auch mehr Schaden als ich, nur im Raid sieht das alles wieder anders aus.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> lol? kam der Text ehrlich von Blizzard?
> 
> schon lustig, besonders 15min Test bringts auch voll. Kommt dann auch drauf an wo die das getestet haben. An Eichhörnchen oder was? Wie schnell haut eine Klasse ein lvl 1 Mob um? xD
> 
> Naja in 5er Inis macht ein Mage ja auch mehr Schaden als ich, nur im Raid sieht das alles wieder anders aus.




Ebend^^

Unser 51er Ultimate ist soooo toll das ichs warscheinlich nichmal skillen werde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt nach meinen nachforschungen übrigens keine weitere klasse wo das endtalent nicht den schaden erhöht sondern so kacke ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: im raid mach sogar ich teilweise mehr schaden als die mages^^


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> lol? kam der Text ehrlich von Blizzard?
> 
> schon lustig, besonders 15min Test bringts auch voll. Kommt dann auch drauf an wo die das getestet haben. An Eichhörnchen oder was? Wie schnell haut eine Klasse ein lvl 1 Mob um? xD
> 
> Naja in 5er Inis macht ein Mage ja auch mehr Schaden als ich, nur im Raid sieht das alles wieder anders aus.




Is krass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und auch gleich so lange getestet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hexer ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Sadows müssen gerettet werden. Ich find sie toll, wollte mir auch einen machen. Erscheint mir nun aber sinnlos.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

naja schau dir den diszi baum an hat fast nur so holy sachen gekriegt -.-


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Sadows müssen gerettet werden. Ich find sie toll, wollte mir auch einen machen. Erscheint mir nun aber sinnlos.




shadows sinds scheise *hust*^^

diszi ftw


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Hexer werden wohl auch wenigstens ein bisschen schwieriger werden. GS kann man nur noch einen pro kampf nehmen, Pötte sowieso und Aderlass wurde etwa um die hälfte mana runtergedreht ^^

Dann noch der kastrierte Manareg der shadows/palas etc.....wird interessant werden einen kampf von mehr als 5 minuten zu bestehen


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> shadows sinds scheise *hust*^^
> 
> diszi ftw



was willst du denn mit diszi?

PvP gammeln, oder wie?


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> shadows sinds scheise *hust*^^
> 
> diszi ftw




diszis dürfen bei uns aber nicht mit raiden. Also dann doch eher holy, und ich HASSE heilen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Hexer werden wohl auch wenigstens ein bisschen schwieriger werden. GS kann man nur noch einen pro kampf nehmen, Pötte sowieso und Aderlass wurde etwa um die hälfte mana runtergedreht ^^
> 
> Dann noch der kastrierte Manareg der shadows/palas etc.....wird interessant werden einen kampf von mehr als 5 minuten zu bestehen



Naja denke Hexer wird eh vermehrt auf Wille gehn, allein schon wegender überarbeiteten Teufelsrüssi.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Naja denke Hexer wird eh vermehrt auf Wille gehn, allein schon wegender überarbeiteten Teufelsrüssi.




Mit dem addon klar, mir gehts aber erstmal um das was mit dem patch passiert. Da kommen ja die änderungen dann schon
ohne das man neue Rüssiteile oder auch mehr skillpunkte hätte.

Wird interessant werden damit so weiterzuraiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Bin wieder daaa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wb


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Mit dem addon klar, mir gehts aber erstmal um das was mit dem patch passiert. Da kommen ja die änderungen dann schon
> ohne das man neue Rüssiteile oder auch mehr skillpunkte hätte.
> 
> Wird interessant werden damit so weiterzuraiden
> ...



Naja musst du mal Testen wenn es so weit ist, aufm Blatt (Monitor) hört es sich ja vll schlimmer an als es eigentlich ist.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

wartet nur mit wotlk wird der diszi auch im pve was machen können man beachte nur mal di eneuen talente ... -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (24. September 2008)

so ich verpiesel mich wieder mal schaun ob ich nachher post hab... *schnief*


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> wb



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SohnDesRaben (24. September 2008)

Ich frage mich warum sowieso so viele Leute nur noch vom Hexer reden. Die anderen Klassen wurden auch überarbeitet und ich denke am Ende wird von jeder Klasse der DPS höher ausfallen, wie er nun ist.

Hab mit meinem Krieger mit gleichem Equip 6% mehr Crit... Wenn dann noch der Schami mit den neuen Totems in die Gruppe kommt, steh ich mit 24% mehr Crit da und 600 mehr AP.
Melee-Schami geht auch gut ab und mein Ele-Schami hat mit seiner Ausrüstung auch 250 Spell mehr.

Glaube nicht, dass sich eine Klasse vernachlässigt fühlen kann.




@Manareg-Blabla
Vielleicht wurde der Shadow und Pala-Manareg generft... Guckt aber mal auf die Talente der Survival-Hunter... Unser meinte schon er wird eine fallenlegende Manabatterie. ;-)


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> so ich verpiesel mich wieder mal schaun ob ich nachher post hab... *schnief*



Ok, lass dich nich so reinstressen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis später! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Naja musst du mal Testen wenn es so weit ist, aufm Blatt (Monitor) hört es sich ja vll schlimmer an als es eigentlich ist.




Ich kann ja keine eigenen erfahrungen posten, aber ich hab schon life berichte von shadows aus Naxxramas gelesen. Da stehen dir die Haare zu berge! Ich suchs grad mal....


@ Natsuu

Nee Diszi macht mir überhaupt kein bock. Ich steh halt auf shadow-dmg


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

naja der priester kriegt wirklich nichts gescheites


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich kann ja keine eigenen erfahrungen posten, aber ich hab schon life berichte von shadows aus Naxxramas gelesen. Da stehen dir die Haare zu berge! Ich suchs grad mal....
> 
> 
> @ Natsuu
> ...



shadow dmg^^

eigendlich ist das so ziemlich egal was fürn dmg man macht^^


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> shadow dmg^^
> 
> eigendlich ist das so ziemlich egal was fürn dmg man macht^^



Gibt aber mehr sachen die den Schattenspell erhöhen


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

wie kommst den drauf?


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wie kommst den drauf?



er meint die talentbäume. Und den schattenschaden kann man wirklich mit mehr talenten erhöhen als nur holy dmg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Natsu hat einfach keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

ach so dachte irgendwie so items^^

die sollen mal was machen das holy dmg erhöt wird ^^


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach so dachte irgendwie so items^^
> 
> die sollen mal was machen das holy dmg erhöt wird ^^




Pala spielen^^ *kracher ich weiss*


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Natsu hat einfach keine Ahnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tz dafür hab ich ein peeeep dings da unten^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

Sooo, wieder mal ein bisschen spammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






.Côco schrieb:


> Ebend^^
> 
> Unser 51er Ultimate ist soooo toll das ichs warscheinlich nichmal skillen werde.
> 
> ...


Naja, vor dem Nerf war's ja noch fast zu gebrauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenigstens für's Farmen, wenn du viele Mobs auf dem Hals hast ganz nett...




Natsumee schrieb:


> shadows sinds scheise *hust*^^
> 
> diszi ftw


ich liebe shadows... mach mal nen ZA-Timerun ohne Shadow, da werden die Heiler und Caster ganz schön ins Schwitzen kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diszis kann man im PvP dafür gut gebrauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Slavery schrieb:


> Natsu hat einfach keine Ahnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/sign

Natsu ist nur Spammergott, wie B1ubb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Natsu ist nur Spammergott, wie B1ubb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Also hab mir ma die Änderungen beim Hexer durchgelesen und kam zum Entschluss, dass ich auf Gebrechen umskille.

Das geht ja dann übelst ab. Hoffe das wird nicht mehr generft.

In Erfahrungsberichten, fahren die mit der Skillung gut Dps


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

LANGWEILIG!!!!


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Also hab mir ma die Änderungen beim Hexer durchgelesen und kam zum Entschluss, dass ich auf Gebrechen umskille.
> 
> Das geht ja dann übelst ab. Hoffe das wird nicht mehr generft.
> 
> In Erfahrungsberichten, fahren die mit der Skillung gut Dps




Irgendwo hab ich vorhin gelesen das die Destro-hexer irgendwie beim letztenmal ne fehlkonstuktion waren die sie jetzt wieder "reparierenn" indem Gebrechen gepusht wird. Meinen Mann freuts, hat er doch seit eh und je einen Gebrechenhexer der sich weitert umzuskillen und dennoch dmg macht ^^


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> LANGWEILIG!!!!



Mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kate Beckinsale *sabber*


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Also hab mir ma die Änderungen beim Hexer durchgelesen und kam zum Entschluss, dass ich auf Gebrechen umskille.
> 
> Das geht ja dann übelst ab. Hoffe das wird nicht mehr generft.
> 
> In Erfahrungsberichten, fahren die mit der Skillung gut Dps




Hexer nerfen?  würden die doch nie machen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Genauso wie Schurken. Die kriegen höchstens nochmehr


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> LANGWEILIG!!!!



ach kopf hoch packst schon^^


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Hexer nerfen?  würden die doch nie machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




du hast den druiden vergessen^^

wobei der druiden mini nerfs kriegt glaubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Irgendwo hab ich vorhin gelesen das die Destro-hexer irgendwie beim letztenmal ne fehlkonstuktion waren die sie jetzt wieder "reparierenn" indem Gebrechen gepusht wird. Meinen Mann freuts, hat er doch seit eh und je einen Gebrechenhexer der sich weitert umzuskillen und dennoch dmg macht ^^



Nur werde ich dann die tollen Crits schon etwas vermissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Irgendwo hab ich vorhin gelesen das die Destro-hexer irgendwie beim letztenmal ne fehlkonstuktion waren die sie jetzt wieder "reparierenn" indem Gebrechen gepusht wird. Meinen Mann freuts, hat er doch seit eh und je einen Gebrechenhexer der sich weitert umzuskillen und dennoch dmg macht ^^




Ich bin auch Gebrechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gebrechen <3


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

mhm mhm mhm hexer mhm mhm

ich liebe hexer^^

MS Krieger vs Hexer 90% freewin^^


----------



## BleaKill (24. September 2008)

solange die nur heal und feral tree nerfen mir egal 


 EULE FTW!!!


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

BleaKill schrieb:


> solange die nur heal und feral tree nerfen mir egal
> 
> 
> EULE FTW!!!



PEW!  PEW!


----------



## Master of madness (24. September 2008)

BM hunter vs hexer is sag nur Win-Win situation.
und wo bleibt der hunter instant wildtier fear...
@Natsumee die diskete wird ab 500 zu so was wie mein dârki^^


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Ich kann eulen trotzdem nicht leiden, egal was die da draus machen und wie die gebufft werden. Ich grusel mich immer dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BleaKill (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich kann eulen trotzdem nicht leiden, egal was die da draus machen und wie die gebufft werden. Ich grusel mich immer dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




In Nordend werdet ihr uns wieder brauchen zum kuscheln wenns draussen kalt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

aber die kleine Hexe spiel ich dennoch hoch. Ab nächste Woche hab ich ja mehr zeit und dann mal schaun. Es wollen von unseren Raidhexern 3 man die Plätze räumen und auf DK rerollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wäre dann meine chance. die einzige scheisse wäre dann das mein mann und ich nicht nur auf die gleichen items b haben sondern auch noch um die raidplätze würfeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  irgendwie doof


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Ach man ich bekomm hier immer so viel Lust zu zocken und wenn ich dann zu hause bin hock ich doch nur in Og rumm


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Mir auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Natsumee schrieb:


> ach kopf hoch packst schon^^


das schlimme daran ist ja das ich nix zum überlegen bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

BleaKill schrieb:


> In Nordend werden ihr uns wieder brauchen zum kuscheln wenns draussen kalt ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich weiss, einer unserer bäume macht uns dann die eule. Aber ich find die trotzdem ekelhaft, kannste sagen wasde willst


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Ach man ich bekomm hier immer so viel Lust zu zocken und wenn ich dann zu hause bin hock ich doch nur in Og rumm




wann biste denn immer so zuhause nach der arbeit eigentlich?


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> wann biste denn immer so zuhause nach der arbeit eigentlich?



mhm komm normal zwischen halb 6 und 6 on


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Master schrieb:


> BM hunter vs hexer is sag nur Win-Win situation.
> und wo bleibt der hunter instant wildtier fear...
> @Natsumee die diskete wird ab 500 zu so was wie mein dârki^^



naja mal schauen ob ich mir den hole vllt nehme ich wen anderes^^


----------



## dragon1 (24. September 2008)

wir armen schurkies )=
grad werden wir bisschen gebufft schon fliegen nerfs auf uns zu )=


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wir armen schurkies )=
> grad werden wir bisschen gebufft schon fliegen nerfs auf uns zu )=




jooooo, ihr seit ja sooo arm dran.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich weiss, einer unserer bäume macht uns dann die eule. Aber ich find die trotzdem ekelhaft, kannste sagen wasde willst


ekelhaft?

aber spielst ne UD^^


----------



## Master of madness (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja mal schauen ob ich mir den hole vllt nehme ich wen anderes^^


was anderes ? oO
was gibts besseres als nen pc der einem hinterherläuft^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Hexer nerfen?  würden die doch nie machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


meinen Hexer freut's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich freu mich schon auf's pvp, wenn der Pala mit 1k life seine bubble anmacht und ich ihn mit dem Chaos Bolt noch kille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Schurken haben mit Shadowdance im PvP einen solchen Vorteil, dass sie noch weniger besiegbar sind wie bisher... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffentlich hat das Ding wenigstens ne halbe stunde cooldown, sonst ist das ja nicht mehr witzig...



Natsumee schrieb:


> du hast den druiden vergessen^^
> 
> wobei der druiden mini nerfs kriegt glaubs
> 
> ...


naja, der Feral hat sein 51er-Talent generft bekommen... Zum Glück war ich bis vor kurzem Eule (muss ich in Lich King unbedingt mal testen, soll ja richtig geil sein), und jetzt bin ich heiler, und der wird sowieso geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> jooooo, ihr seit ja sooo arm dran.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jaaaa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> das schlimme daran ist ja das ich nix zum überlegen bekomme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nimm das!  8x4!  Na?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hast ne Stunde Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kate *schwärm*


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> naja, der Feral hat sein 51er-Talent generft bekommen... Zum Glück war ich bis vor kurzem Eule (muss ich in Lich King unbedingt mal testen, soll ja richtig geil sein), und jetzt bin ich heiler, und der wird sowieso geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja mit druide meinte ich den PVP druide^^


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

ich glaub ich hol mir ma was zu futtern. irgendwie bin ich hungrig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bis gleich ihr nasen


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

bis gleich öhrchen^^


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich glaub ich hol mir ma was zu futtern. irgendwie bin ich hungrig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Selbaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

NOCH 22


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Nimm das!  8x4!  Na?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ÄHHHHHMMMM 52?
65?

oder doch 32?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchFarmeDICH (24. September 2008)

heute schon wieder mittwoch? lol kommt heut eigentlich der 3.0 patch auf die server?


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

IchFarmeDICH schrieb:


> heute schon wieder mittwoch? lol kommt heut eigentlich der 3.0 patch auf die server?



in welcher Welt lebst du? wir sind doch schon bei 6.0.3


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ÄHHHHHMMMM 52?
> 65?
> 
> oder doch 32?
> ...



Immer mit der Ruhe hast ja noch knappe 55 Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> in welcher Welt lebst du? wir sind doch schon bei 6.0.3







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

*Michse wiederda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Süßer Bär Slav :-]


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

sag mir die wurzel von 50x77.5-13.45*0.5673/90*748320-999999+2

OHNE TASCHENRECHNER


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sag mir die wurzel von 50x77.5-13.45*0.5673/90*748320-999999+2
> 
> OHNE TASCHENRECHNER


Was geht denn hier ab? o_O'


----------



## IchFarmeDICH (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> in welcher Welt lebst du? wir sind doch schon bei 6.0.3



ja sry hab die letzten 5 minuten gepennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> *Wichse wiederda
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




woot?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Was geht denn hier ab? o_O'



ach das ist doch ein kinderspiel^^


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> woot??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nee Michse hab ich geschrieben^^


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

IchFarmeDICH schrieb:


> ja sry hab die letzten 5 minuten gepennt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Immer wachsam bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Nee Michse hab ich geschrieben^^




mhm mhm oke^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchFarmeDICH (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sag mir die wurzel von 50x77.5-13.45*0.5673/90*748320-999999+2
> 
> OHNE TASCHENRECHNER


 Math Error xD


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm mhm oke^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und nein, das soll keine Geheime nachricht sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchFarmeDICH (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Immer wachsam bleiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 das hättest du mir vor 5 minuten sagen müssen pf


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Immer mit der Ruhe hast ja noch knappe 55 Minuten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


32 stimmt doch


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sag mir die wurzel von 50x77.5-13.45*0.5673/90*748320-999999+2
> 
> OHNE TASCHENRECHNER



*Tilt*


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Süßer Bär Slav :-]



*DER IS TOTAL HÄSSLICH, ICH WILL SO NEN DINO!!*


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

IchFarmeDICH schrieb:


> das hättest du mir vor 5 minuten sagen müssen pf



Tjah diese Weisheit musste der 6jährige Neffe von meinem Kumpel auf die harte Tour lernen


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> 32 stimmt doch



neee

4x8 gibt 32 aber 8x4 net


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> *DER IS TOTAL HÄSSLICH, ICH WILL SO NEN DINO!!*


*Werd-Von-Der-Wucht-Dieser-Nachricht-in-Den-Stuhl-Gepresst*

Uff..^^


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> *DER IS TOTAL HÄSSLICH, ICH WILL SO NEN DINO!!*




haha welchen dino?^^


----------



## IchFarmeDICH (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> 32 stimmt doch



was ist dann? (schon wieder eingepennt^^)


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> 32 stimmt doch



Neeee, nicht in meiner Welt *bösegrinst*  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kate *grrr*


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> haha welchen dino?^^



Den was unsre liebe Jay auch hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Neeee, nicht in meiner Welt *bösegrinst*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In deiner kleinen Phantasie welt, mit 
Grünen Ponys die Aus einem Kakao see trinken? xD


----------



## Master of madness (24. September 2008)

da is man mal kurz zu mittag esssen und dann so was


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> *Werd-Von-Der-Wucht-Dieser-Nachricht-in-Den-Stuhl-Gepresst*
> 
> Uff..^^



ulululu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> ulululu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ululululu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wo habt ihr eigentlich dieses Abzeichen gemacht? kann mich an den Seiten namen net erinnern <.<


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> In deiner kleinen Phantasie welt, mit
> Grünen Ponys die Aus einem Kakao see trinken? xD



Ich und Kate Beckinsale auf ner einsamen Insel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hach *träum*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr eigentlich dieses Abzeichen gemacht? kann mich an den Seiten namen net erinnern <.<




Guckst du hier http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich und Kate Beckinsale auf ner einsamen Insel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hör auf zu träumen^^

hey ich habe den dino auch -.-


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich und Kate Beckinsale auf ner einsamen Insel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

AAAAAAAA gogo noch 20 neeed^^


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Guckst du hier http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ah, irgendsone tolle Keylogger seite? jaaaa


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jay, Aufgabe! Übersetz mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Das mit Maggi ist ja der Hammer xD


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Jay, Aufgabe! Übersetz mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Alle?^^


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Ah, irgendsone tolle Keylogger seite? jaaaa



Jop, Problem damit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

scheiss glaskasten hier, kommt man gar nicht zum lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Alle?^^




Alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann nich gut Englisch, gut wenn ich mich anstrengen würde, könnt ich es schon übersetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> scheiss glaskasten hier, kommt man gar nicht zum lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kenn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kate *träum*


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

maggi ist echt geil^^

not again, not again 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master of madness (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1.also raid ist gewiped weil a madl sich bekleckter hat und im ts gesagt hat: ah es ist so nass ich muss es ausziehn(ihr t-shirt vermutlich)
2.hmm was sind noch schnell flares
3.naja also spieler sagt kurz vorm maggi bannen mit /y es ist zeit für popo s** und maggi sagt nach banish nicht schon wieder


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

lol 

ja das mit maggy ist ja mal geil^^


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Kenn ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


fehlt nur noch das schild bitte nicht füttern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Master schrieb:


> 1.also raid ist gewiped weil a madl sich bekleckter hat und im ts gesagt hat: ah es ist so nass ich muss es ausziehn(ihr t-shirt vermutlich)
> 2.hmm was sind noch schnell flares
> 3.naja also spieler sagt kurz vorm maggi bannen mit /y es ist zeit für popo s** und maggi sagt nach banish nicht schon wieder


Flares ist Leuchtfeuer, das das Schurken/Verstohlene aufdeckt. Hat vermutl ein Schurke geschrieben, das Piss me off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Master schrieb:


> 1.also raid ist gewiped weil a madl sich bekleckter hat und im ts gesagt hat: ah es ist so nass ich muss es ausziehn(ihr t-shirt vermutlich)


Nee, Sie hat sich bekleckert und gesagt sie muss ihr t-shirt ausziehen, dann waren alle abgelenkt und sind gewiped xD


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> fehlt nur noch das schild bitte nicht füttern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *vorstell*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kate *hrhr*


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wer ist denn Kate? oO ^^


----------



## Ruven (24. September 2008)

zomfg rofl ololol hat sich eglohnt kurz reinzuschauen....
aber maggi möcht ich ned von hinten nehmen


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> zomfg rofl ololol hat sich eglohnt kurz reinzuschauen....
> aber maggi möcht ich ned von hinten nehmen


Ganz deiner meinung xD


----------



## Master of madness (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Nee, Sie hat sich bekleckert und gesagt sie muss ihr t-shirt ausziehen, dann waren alle abgelenkt und sind gewiped xD


hab ich doch gesagt lesen wäre gut^^
und das flares leutfeuer ist is ma neu
naja das kenne die wengisten wahrscheinlich wenn machen schon ned wissen was md ist^^


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

ach ruven du nimst ja eh alles ob es jetzt maggy ist oder net

kommt es auch net mehr drauf an^^


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> zomfg rofl ololol hat sich eglohnt kurz reinzuschauen....
> aber maggi möcht ich ned von hinten nehmen




Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Wer ist denn Kate? oO ^^



Kate Beckinsale, guckste auf Jay´s Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

*Der Meisterspammer erscheint wieder mal*...



Natsumee schrieb:


> naja mit druide meinte ich den PVP druide^^


Sag doch sowas... Nimmt mich wunder, welches die ideale Heal-druid-Skillung wird... Ob man wohl noch solche Kombis wie jetzt machen kann? (mit Wucherwurzeln verbessern, Anstürmen und Rest in Heal-Tree)



Aratosao schrieb:


> *Michse wiederda
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


WB und so...



Aratosao schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICHT SCHON WIEDER! 
Wie geil ist das denn? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master of madness (24. September 2008)

so jetztn mal ne frage an die pinguin wisser da drausen.
Wieso fressen Eisbären keine pinguine?


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Master schrieb:


> so jetztn mal ne frage an die pinguin wisser da drausen.
> Wieso fressen Eisbären keine pinguine?



weil die herrschaften ein bisschen weit auseinander wohnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> weil die herrschaften ein bisschen weit auseinander wohnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber die wohnen doch alle im "Eis-Wunderland" mit den Frost Ponys (FOR PONYS) und den EisKatzen zusammen oder?


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

genau eisbären ARKTIS Pinguine ANTARKTIS/Australien und so


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Aber die wohnen doch alle im "Eis-Wunderland" mit den Frost Ponys (FOR PONYS) und den EisKatzen zusammen oder?




vielleicht in DEINER kleinen welt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> weil die herrschaften ein bisschen weit auseinander wohnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



FALSCH!!!  

Das ist so weil Pinguine die Esibären fressen.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

gogo noch 11


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> genau eisbären ARKTIS Pinguine ANTARKTIS/Australien und so



/salutieren
/applaudieren


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> FALSCH!!!
> 
> Das ist so weil Pinguine die Esibären fressen.




na toll verrate uns doch net -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> FALSCH!!!
> 
> Das ist so weil Pinguine die Esibären fressen.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist auch ne idee


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> /salutieren
> /applaudieren




danke danke coco liest doch noch meine beiträge^^


----------



## Master of madness (24. September 2008)

die kandidaten côco und natsumme haben 100 punkte erreicht


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> FALSCH!!!
> 
> Das ist so weil Pinguine die Esibären fressen.



Und die *Muscheln* fressen die Pinguine / Elefanten. Der Normale kreis des Lebens.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> weil die herrschaften ein bisschen weit auseinander wohnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, weil die sich lieb haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Nein, weil die sich lieb haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*rofl*

Vote4Kuscheleisbär^^


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> danke danke coco liest doch noch meine beiträge^^



Coco hat ja auch Nerven aus Stahl, ich ignoriere schon 95% davon.

Oder bekomm sie nicht mit weil du deine eigenen Beiträge überspammst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

ich bin einfach grad nur wie eine irre an lesen und posten. Komm kaum zum essen hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master of madness (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> *rofl*
> 
> Vote4Kuscheleisbär^^


jo mei eisbären sind cool
also ich wäre gern ein eisbär(mal abgesehn davon das die aussterben)
und mit eisbär mein ich ned so a knut vieh sondern a 3 metergroßer eisbär mit nem killergebiss


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Und die *Muscheln* fressen die Pinguine / Elefanten. Der Normale kreis des Lebens.


/Vote 4 MuschelRasse in WoW!

In Maelstorm dann, Passt ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Leechers go on the mine and wait till the end while pushing the anti-afk-hopping-makro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> *rofl*
> 
> Vote4Kuscheleisbär^^



Selbst wenn der Eisbär nen Pinguin frisst, dann nur weil der Eisbär den Pinguin wärmen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann Liebe schön sein *schwärm*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Vorraussetzung der Eisbär schwimmt ewig weit zu den Pinguinen^^)


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Leechers go on the mine and wait till the end while pushing the anti-afk-hopping-makro
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Master schrieb:


> jo mei eisbären sind cool
> also ich wäre gern ein eisbär(mal abgesehn davon das die aussterben)
> und mit eisbär mein ich ned so a knut vieh sondern a 3 metergroßer eisbär mit nem killergebiss



Ich find pandabären total schön, aber die sind ja noch seltener  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo, is super zum dabei einkaufen gehen und nachher dennoch abzeichen haben XD


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> jo, is super zum dabei einkaufen gehen und nachher dennoch abzeichen haben XD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie feist ;D


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> jo, is super zum dabei einkaufen gehen und nachher dennoch abzeichen haben XD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

So, ihr holt euch nu alle Planetside. http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1009665


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Selbst wenn der Eisbär nen Pinguin frisst, dann nur weil der Eisbär den Pinguin wärmen will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wäre ich ein Esibär würde ich diese lange Reise auf mich nehmen, nur um die Pinguine zu wärmen.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Wie feist ;D




jo, aber nachmittags isses eh ein 95%iger loose im Alterac und spass macht das dann eh nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Abends und mit mehreren macht das dann schon eher laune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Aktueller Stand der Dinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Natsumee  1.02.2007 3.719 145 2.31% *
*Aratosao  11.08.2007 633 109 1.74% *
*Slavery  2.03.2007 1.646 100 1.59% *
Melih  7.12.2007 2.116 82 1.31% 
*Jenny84  15.04.2008 1.915 77 1.23% *
*.Côco  24.10.2007 860 72 1.15% *
Grüne Brille  29.05.2008 798 68 1.08% 
*Yinnai  4.04.2008 217 67 1.07%* 
Healguard  20.03.2008 524 56 0.89% 
*Fumacilla  28.08.2007 503 46 0.73%* 
Manoroth  6.08.2008 554 43 0.68% 
*blacktor  3.09.2008 289 41 0.65% *
Dracun  12.08.2007 1.171 40 0.64% 
Minastirit  29.06.2007 7.995 38 0.60% 
Mikrowelle  9.05.2007 406 36 0.57% 
derwaynez  18.08.2008 113 34 0.54% 
Selor Kiith  24.08.2007 1.024 33 0.53% 
BleaKill  27.07.2007 89 31 0.49% 
SirCotare  6.03.2007 108 31 0.49% 
Kaaper  5.11.2006 1.249 30 0.48%


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> jo, aber nachmittags isses eh ein 95%iger loose im Alterac und spass macht das dann eh nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Komme Nachmittags eh nicht ins Alterac, abgesehn davon geh ich da eh nicht mehr rein xD


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Aktueller Stand der Dinge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


JHEA 2ter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master of madness (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Aktueller Stand der Dinge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


von was ?


----------



## Ruven (24. September 2008)

ihr habt se doch nich mehr alle!


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Aktueller Stand der Dinge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Alleine durch solche Posts hast du ja schon fast mehr als ich


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> ihr habt se doch nich mehr alle!


Aahhhahaha^^


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> So nachdem irgendwann mal danach gefragt wurde, hab ich hier mal 5 Minuten mienes Lebens investiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das steigert sich noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Komme Nachmittags eh nicht ins Alterac, abgesehn davon geh ich da eh nicht mehr rein xD



So samstag nachmittag mein ich Yinnai^^

Nach dem frühstück ins alterac parken und erstma gemütlich einkaufen gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings ist abends arati + Ws endlustig mit mehreren. Das rockt wie sau und geht super schnell


----------



## Das Licht (24. September 2008)

xD ich frag mich wie lange man brauch alle 1124 seiten zu lesen


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Alleine durch solche Posts hast du ja schon fast mehr als ich



Zum zweiten mal heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

mit wotlk gibts nen eisbären als mount


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

omg keine 200 post fu^^


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Das steigert sich noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



irgendwann kommt er noch auf 300 seiten pro mittwoch


----------



## Master of madness (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mit wotlk gibts nen eisbären als mount


den hol ich mir auch 
und am besten nochn eisbären pet dazu


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Das schrieb:


> xD ich frag mich wie lange man brauch alle 1124 seiten zu lesen



sag mir bescheid wen fertig bist^^


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

ich bekomme gleich die tobsucht!
glaskasten und dann auch noch mit dem rücken zur tür
WIE ICH ES HASSE

*schild bau* vorsicht lebensgefahr und bitte nicht füttern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> irgendwann kommt er noch auf 300 seiten pro mittwoch


Hoff ich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Wäre ich ein Esibär würde ich diese lange Reise auf mich nehmen, nur um die Pinguine zu wärmen.



wäre ich ein pingu würde ich mich ebenfals auf die reise machen und auf bären jagt gehen


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> So samstag nachmittag mein ich Yinnai^^
> 
> Nach dem frühstück ins alterac parken und erstma gemütlich einkaufen gehen
> 
> ...



Ja, gehst du jedoch rnd rein hällst du dich für die nächsten 2 wochen fern von den bg's (wenn das reicht)


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

zu meinen ziel schaff ich es wohl heute nicht mehr

zu viel arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mit wotlk gibts nen eisbären als mount




Da muss man sich doch bestimmt auch wieder irgendnen ruf farmen bis zur vergasung oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

obwohl vl xD


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich bekomme gleich die tobsucht!
> glaskasten und dann auch noch mit dem rücken zur tür
> WIE ICH ES HASSE
> 
> ...




hehe stell deinen bildschirm halt irgendwie anders hin^^

das darf man eh net mit dem rücken zur türe sein ist unergonomisch


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich bekomme gleich die tobsucht!
> glaskasten und dann auch noch mit dem rücken zur tür
> WIE ICH ES HASSE
> 
> ...




Ach Ka...äh Jay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab meine Kollegen auch im Rücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kate *grrr*


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Da muss man sich doch bestimmt auch wieder irgendnen ruf farmen bis zur vergasung oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wer weis wer weis


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Ja, gehst du jedoch rnd rein hällst du dich für die nächsten 2 wochen fern von den bg's (wenn das reicht)



Jo das stimmt. Ich tus mit dem jäger auch nur damit ich irgendwann mal vielleicht noch in die arena komm zum testen, aber da wollen wir warscheinlcih am we schon unsere wertung vergeigen.^^

was passiert eigentlcih wenn man die auf 0 runtergespielt hat?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master of madness (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wäre ich ein pingu würde ich mich ebenfals auf die reise machen und auf bären jagt gehen


das is aber fies


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Jo das stimmt. Ich tus mit dem jäger auch nur damit ich irgendwann mal vielleicht noch in die arena komm zum testen, aber da wollen wir warscheinlcih am we schon unsere wertung vergeigen.^^
> 
> was passiert eigentlcih wenn man die auf 0 runtergespielt hat?
> 
> ...




wer 0 erreicht hat verloren^^


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wäre ich ein pingu würde ich mich ebenfals auf die reise machen und auf bären jagt gehen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du bist keiner?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Verschwinde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master of madness (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Jo das stimmt. Ich tus mit dem jäger auch nur damit ich irgendwann mal vielleicht noch in die arena komm zum testen, aber da wollen wir warscheinlcih am we schon unsere wertung vergeigen.^^
> 
> was passiert eigentlcih wenn man die auf 0 runtergespielt hat?
> 
> ...


dann bekommste den titel 1337 lord of WoW


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wer weis wer weis


Glaube das ist Ruf, was sonst?^^


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Master schrieb:


> das is aber fies




damit ich ihnen fliegen beibringen kann *hust*


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Jo das stimmt. Ich tus mit dem jäger auch nur damit ich irgendwann mal vielleicht noch in die arena komm zum testen, aber da wollen wir warscheinlcih am we schon unsere wertung vergeigen.^^
> 
> was passiert eigentlcih wenn man die auf 0 runtergespielt hat?
> 
> ...



rofl ist das überhaupt möglich?


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Du bist keiner?
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich wollte meine faulheit untergraben aber du musst ja gleich petzen


----------



## Master of madness (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> damit ich ihnen fliegen beibringen kann *hust*


hö?


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> rofl ist das überhaupt möglich?




ach so ihr redet von arena war vorhin nicht was von AV?

und nein 0 geht nicht


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Naja PvE hat mich so verweichlicht, war vorgestern ma wieder arena. Hab nichts auf die Reihe bekommen, Wertung von 1678 auf 1485 runtergespielt xD


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuperAlex (24. September 2008)

*oh man, wenn wer neu is, und nicht weiß was jeden Mittwoch is, warum sollte er dann buffed davor kennen, ok manche kennen es vor WoW... aber die meisten kommen erst von WoW auf buffed, also is das hier schwachsinn*-.-


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Master schrieb:


> dann bekommste den titel 1337 lord of WoW






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muhaaaaa ein titel^^

schade das es dafür nich nen trostpreis gibt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ein BM-jäger mit blau/epiq equip und ein Prot-pala mit blau/grün. Das wird auf jeden fall eine schnelle runde werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Master schrieb:


> hö?



Das dacht ich mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

SuperAlex schrieb:


> *oh man, wenn wer neu is, und nicht weiß was jeden Mittwoch is, warum sollte er dann buffed davor kennen, ok manche kennen es vor WoW... aber die meisten kommen erst von WoW auf buffed, also is das hier schwachsinn*-.-




du hast hier nicht einen post gelesen oder? oO


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

SuperAlex schrieb:


> *oh man, wenn wer neu is, und nicht weiß was jeden Mittwoch is, warum sollte er dann buffed davor kennen, ok manche kennen es vor WoW... aber die meisten kommen erst von WoW auf buffed, also is das hier schwachsinn*-.-



lol hab mich schon gefragt wann wieder so ein post kommt


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

SuperAlex schrieb:


> *oh man, wenn wer neu is, und nicht weiß was jeden Mittwoch is, warum sollte er dann buffed davor kennen, ok manche kennen es vor WoW... aber die meisten kommen erst von WoW auf buffed, also is das hier schwachsinn*-.-



Du solltest dir die 1125 Seiten durchlesen bevor du lospostest... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (24. September 2008)

naaamd :]


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=SohMW2aa9IQ

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=eYeTy5OSKXw&...feature=related

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xaI3CFhORss&...feature=related

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=oW2TX5zUA6I&...feature=related

Das Leben des Brian 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Naja PvE hat mich so verweichlicht, war vorgestern ma wieder arena. Hab nichts auf die Reihe bekommen, Wertung von 1678 auf 1485 runtergespielt xD



WTF^^

was hast als partner

also bei mir wars gestern geil 

hatten:

1x *Druide* /krieger <--- gewonnen
2x *Druid*e/schurke<--- gewonnen
1x *Druide*/jäger<--- gewonnen
1x *Druide*/hexer<--- gewonnen
1x priester/schurke<--- gewonnen
1x schurke/mage<--- verloren
1x Schurke/hexer<--- verloren
1x Pala/krieger<--- gewonnen
1x ele /jäger  <-- komische combo naj waren pfeifen^^<--- gewonnen

naja auf jedenfall gegen die teams bei denen wir häten gewonnen sollen haben wir verloren^^

dafür druide/jäger unsere anticombo genau so wie druide/schurke und priester7schurke haben wir platt gemacht MUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Master of madness (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> muhaaaaa ein titel^^
> ...


also 2 bm hunter auf dem stand von sagen wa s2/s3/s4 son mischmasch set ownen wirklich viel weg also so roxxorrouge 2er teams hexer+ mage
natürlich alle s3/s4^^


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Naja ich hab mein Arenateam schnell gelöscht, bevor mein Mate wieder vom Warhammer trip runterkommt und sieht wie ich es verkackt habe xD


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Aktueller Stand der Dinge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Go Jenny und Coco, ihr habt noch was zum aufholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





SuperAlex schrieb:


> *oh man, wenn wer neu is, und nicht weiß was jeden Mittwoch is, warum sollte er dann buffed davor kennen, ok manche kennen es vor WoW... aber die meisten kommen erst von WoW auf buffed, also is das hier schwachsinn*-.-


Aaaaah, endlich wieder mal ein sinnvoller Post, habe ich schon ganz vermisst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aleksandria100 (24. September 2008)

lol....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[br]Feed Me![br]Adopted from Valenth


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=SohMW2aa9IQ
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=eYeTy5OSKXw&...feature=related
> 
> ...


Ich geh dann wieder Planetside zocken. Bis bald (komme wieder ^^)


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Naja ich hab mein Arenateam schnell gelöscht, bevor mein Mate wieder vom Warhammer trip runterkommt und sieht wie ich es verkackt habe xD




ich krieg in der arena auch absolut nix hin. ausserdem bin ich immer focustarget. das nervt wie die sau. scheiss stoffies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> WTF^^
> 
> was hast als partner
> 
> ...




Stellt sich mir die Frage, was hast du als Partner? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. September 2008)

SuperAlex schrieb:


> *oh man, wenn wer neu is, und nicht weiß was jeden Mittwoch is, warum sollte er dann buffed davor kennen, ok manche kennen es vor WoW... aber die meisten kommen erst von WoW auf buffed, also is das hier schwachsinn*-.-


Das hier ist Spaß


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dafür fütter ich dein tier net, ha^^


----------



## Neque neque (24. September 2008)

was geht?^^
achja, bin seit 2 wochen wieder da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

na dann wb^^


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hehe stell deinen bildschirm halt irgendwie anders hin^^
> 
> das darf man eh net mit dem rücken zur türe sein ist unergonomisch


ich weiss das! 3 jahre thema ergonomi am arbeitsplatz
aber erzähl das mal meinem chef. das interesiert den nicht die bohne!


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Aaaaah, endlich wieder mal ein sinnvoller Post, habe ich schon ganz vermisst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




herrlich oder? ich steh auf diese posts die so schön in den Zusammenhang passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwaynez (24. September 2008)

Faby29 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  <= musste mal gesagt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> na dann wb^^


dangö^^


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Faby29 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das nenn ich sinn voll


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> was geht?^^
> achja, bin seit 2 wochen wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wäbä 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinack (24. September 2008)

Muhaha , 2000 packen wa noch xD


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Faby29 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was möchtest du uns mit deiner tiefgründigen nachricht mitteilen? So sprich dich aus mein Sohn


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Das nenn ich sinn voll



macht ja nix, besser wie ein leerer post xD


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich krieg in der arena auch absolut nix hin. ausserdem bin ich immer focustarget. das nervt wie die sau. scheiss stoffies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab gestern mit meinem healdruiden mal 10 arenakämpfe mit einem dmgpala gemacht... ich habe ein bisschen S2, der pala hatte fast full S4... nur hatte ich leider genau dann wenn der Kampf losging, einen lag, der zwischen 10 und 30 sekunden angehalten hat... Jeweils genug für unsere Gegner um uns umzukloppen^^
Fazit:
1 x Win
9 x Loose



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Neque schrieb:


> was geht?^^
> achja, bin seit 2 wochen wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wb und so...



.Côco schrieb:


> herrlich oder? ich steh auf diese posts die so schön in den Zusammenhang passen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wir verstehen uns Coco  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

so in etwa? ^^


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Stellt sich mir die Frage, was hast du als Partner?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wir spielen priester/hexer

wobei ich diszi/shadow geskillt bist geht geil ab schweigen und so^^ halte halt weniger aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja jäger und schukrken sind eh unsere anticombos -.-

wir haben vor 2 wochen von 1700 auf 1550 gespielt -.-

ist halt deprimierend wen man von einem blauequipten team gekillt wird (dudu/jäger)


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> so in etwa? ^^





































































































































































































































































so wäre besser... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> so in etwa? ^^




na wo wirklich nix drin steht xD


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

leere Posts gehn leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> leere Posts gehn leider nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach was...


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

sicher gehen die schau 

ehm nächster post^^


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

na wie hab ich das wohl gemacht ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> leere Posts gehn leider nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Aber viele viele enter-tasten gehen^^


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

.


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wir spielen priester/hexer
> 
> wobei ich diszi/shadow geskillt bist geht geil ab schweigen und so^^ halte halt weniger aus
> 
> ...



naja habs auch geschafft von 1678 auf 1485 runter zu spielen...

habs einfach nicht mehr drauf


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

lol natsu hats genau gleich gmacht wie ich xD


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

hab eure punkte gesehen^^

so aufhören jetzt bitte^^


----------



## smilieface (24. September 2008)

Man darf halt nicht aus der übung kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> naja habs auch geschafft von 1678 auf 1485 runter zu spielen...
> 
> habs einfach nicht mehr drauf




mein mann spielt die wertung immer hoch (Hexer/dudu) und ich dann wieder runter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  irgendwie kommen wir nicht auf nen grünen zweig. Es reicht nie für die armschienen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> lol natsu hats genau gleich gmacht wie ich xD




ich weis ich bin ein genie^^


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich weis ich bin ein genie^^




und was wir morgen natsu?

genau das gleiche wie gestern .....


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> mein mann spielt die wertung immer hoch (Hexer/dudu) und ich dann wieder runter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




spiel hexer/shadow

ist auch geil und macht böse dmg

der hexer sollte aber pve equipt sein^^

und pve geskillt

dan haut er so bis zu 5k crits raus -.-


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

dein rotes ding brauch noch ein level Natsu


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

JAAAAAAA

mein rotes ding wurde ehm zu einem grünen....^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smilieface (24. September 2008)

Hat sich irgendwer mal die ganzen 1xxx seiten durchgelesen? ^^


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

gz zum lvl up natso, oder zumindest dein teil da ^^


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> spiel hexer/shadow
> 
> ist auch geil und macht böse dmg
> 
> ...



ja wenn dich keiner dran hindert geht destro ab, nur sobald jemand an dir dran ist kannst du dich kaum währen(weren/wehren kp wie man das schreibt)


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

smilieface schrieb:


> Hat sich irgendwer mal die ganzen 1xxx seiten durchgelesen? ^^




nö, aber nen großen teil mitgelesen wo ich noch nicht gereggt war xD


----------



## Neque neque (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> JAAAAAAA
> 
> mein rotes ding wurde ehm zu einem grünen....^^
> 
> ...


Gözött^^


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> gz zum lvl up natso, oder zumindest dein teil da ^^



ja danke blachtUr^^

ja der andere macht auch bald level up^^


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> Gözött^^




ey na auch wieder da wie war das du bsit siet 2 wochen wieder da schreibst aber erst jetzt? -.-


----------



## Neque neque (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ey na auch wieder da wie war das du bsit siet 2 wochen wieder da schreibst aber erst jetzt? -.-


nene, hab auch schon am mittwoch vor 2 wochen ( anreisetag) und zwischendrinnen wat geschrieben, musst halt ma bissle zurücklesen^^


----------



## Plakner (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja danke blachtUr^^
> 
> ja der andere macht auch bald level up^^



Du hasts gut...mein rotes Ding wurd zu nem...fetten, hässlichen roten Ding:l


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> ja wenn dich keiner dran hindert geht destro ab, nur sobald jemand an dir dran ist kannst du dich kaum währen(weren/wehren kp wie man das schreibt)




ja stimmt aber wen noch nen shadow dabei ist kriegt man die gegner gut weg eigendlich und mit dem instant fear reichen dan schon 2x shadowboalt und wen man glück hat heist das dan schnell mal 9k dmg^^

hab ich am eigenen leibe erlebt -.-


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> nene, hab auch schon am mittwoch vor 2 wochen ( anreisetag) und zwischendrinnen wat geschrieben, musst halt ma bissle zurücklesen^^



vor 2 wochen war ich net da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also nachmittag net


----------



## Neque neque (24. September 2008)

Plakner schrieb:


> Du hasts gut...mein rotes Ding wurd zu nem...fetten, hässlichen roten Ding:l


Rofl xD


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> JAAAAAAA
> 
> mein rotes ding wurde ehm zu einem grünen....^^
> 
> ...




GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> vor 2 wochen war ich net da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


:] Dann fühl dich gesteinigt! weil du mir vorwirfst, das ich mich bei meiner lieblings-ko... kumm- naja, du weißt schon, community melde (Pingus an die Macht!!!) !! ;D


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> :] Dann fühl dich gesteinigt! weil du mir vorwirfst, das ich mich bei meiner lieblings-ko... kumm- naja, du weißt schon, community melde (Pingus an die Macht!!!) !! ;D




Augsburg ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Augsburg ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schleimer^^


----------



## Neque neque (24. September 2008)

Wo genau?


----------



## Kroshi (24. September 2008)

Schaffen wir heute noch die 1150 Seiten?


----------



## Neque neque (24. September 2008)

Kroshi schrieb:


> Schaffen wir heute noch die 1150 Seiten?


lol na klar^^ wir schaffen auch noch 1500 seiten^^


----------



## Neque neque (24. September 2008)

Achja, ich hatte übrg am 7.9. geburtstag *hust*


----------



## Neque neque (24. September 2008)

So, bin dann ma weg, baba und machts gut (bis nachher vll)


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Plakner schrieb:


> Du hasts gut...mein rotes Ding wurd zu nem...fetten, hässlichen roten Ding:l




naja komtm drauf an von was es am meisten gefuttert hat^^


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

du spammst ne seite voll und dann gehst du einfach? -.-


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> Wo genau?



Aichach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und alles gute nachträglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja komtm drauf an von was es am meisten gefuttert hat^^



was hat denn deins am meinsten gefuttert?

irgendwie find ich das grüne hübsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

ich werd 12 tage vor WOTLK ein alter Pingu 

ob ich auch so früh wie mein vatter weise haare krieg? -.-


----------



## Neque neque (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du spammst ne seite voll und dann gehst du einfach? -.-


Jo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Slavery schrieb:


> Aichach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Heya^^ vll sehma  uns ma^^
und danke...


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> was hat denn deins am meinsten gefuttert?
> 
> irgendwie find ich das grüne hübsch
> 
> ...




erbeerkuchen^^

du kannst im link das essen noch dazu schreiben dan wird es automatisch gefüttert 

naja wen mein pingu gross wird freut euch^^


----------



## Neque neque (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich werd 12 tage vor WOTLK ein alter Pingu
> 
> ob ich auch so früh wie mein vatter weise haare krieg? -.-


Gz dann im voraus^^


----------



## Neque neque (24. September 2008)

<---- muss noch pinkeln und dann nach gersthofen (wat einkaufen)
:]


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Nach hause will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> JAAAAAAA
> 
> mein rotes ding wurde ehm zu einem grünen....^^
> 
> ...


GZ... oh, gleich schlüpft dein Vor-Pingu aus dem Ei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

und ich in ca 30 min nach hause


----------



## Neque neque (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Nach hause will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wo biste denn grad? *tröst* *taschentuchreich*


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Nach hause will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich auch /umarmen


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> Wo biste denn grad? *tröst* *taschentuchreich*



Auf arbeit.

Chef ist zwar nicht da, aber weiss nicht ob er vor 5 wieder kommt.

Wenn ich das bloß wüsste, würde ich mich ausm staub machen.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> GZ... oh, gleich schlüpft dein Vor-Pingu aus dem Ei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ey die sau hat 101 und schlüpft net na warte^^


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

ah jetzt noch 399 dann imba pingu


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

So Coco und Jay ihr habt jetz auch ein Platz in meiner Sig, füttert euch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (24. September 2008)

GZ!


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

lol der Pingu sueht goldisch aus, muss ich gleich mal füttern


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> So Coco und Jay ihr habt jetz auch ein Platz in meiner Sig, füttert euch gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w54/Sep...n/Waterwing.png

welchen soll ich den nehmen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




loool !


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> lol der Pingu sueht goldisch aus, muss ich gleich mal füttern




ich weis aber noch net welchen ich nehmen soll sehen alle cool aus


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w54/Sep...n/Waterwing.png
> 
> welchen soll ich den nehmen?
> 
> ...



Nimm den EVIL


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w54/Sep...n/Waterwing.png
> 
> welchen soll ich den nehmen?
> 
> ...



mach doch das "ähne mäne muh und raus bist du" verfahren^^


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

ja der evil ist schon nice mhm oder der holy -.-

COCO welchen soll ich nehmen


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

EVIL!!!!1111einself


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Man der Pingu is ja abartig hässlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

och manno, ich hab nen bären hunger.. hat wer was zu essen für mich? ^^


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w54/Seph-Chan/Skid.png

das ding sieht aber auch cool aus^^


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> och manno, ich hab nen bären hunger.. hat wer was zu essen für mich? ^^



Ja auf welchen Link soll ich drücken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Man der Pingu is ja abartig hässlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




welchen pingu sol ich am ende haben slave evil oder holy?^^


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ja auf welchen Link soll ich drücken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




tri tra tralala em den 2. oder so xD


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w54/Seph-Chan/Skid.png
> 
> das ding sieht aber auch cool aus^^



OMG das Holy [Omega] Ding sieht ja putzig aus


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> EVIL!!!!1111einself




/nicken

Jo evil sieht am besten aus. Holy ist mir zu....hell und der neutrale ist irgendwie langweilig


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> welchen pingu sol ich am ende haben slave evil oder holy?^^



Naja "Neutral" sieht am coolsten aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich würd "Holy" sagen, der sieht einfach mächtiger aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

wo kann man die denn nachgucken wie die mal aussehen?


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> /nicken
> 
> Jo evil sieht am besten aus. Holy ist mir zu....hell und der neutrale ist irgendwie langweilig



Wir sind nicht einer Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

mhm evil oder holy grml -.-


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wir sind nicht einer Meinung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




muss man ja auch nich immer sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm evil oder holy grml -.-



Mach Evil, bin hier der Einzige der für Holy is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> wo kann man die denn nachgucken wie die mal aussehen?



http://www.valenth.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=231

musst auf die links klicken ist recht oben


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> muss man ja auch nich immer sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Richtig, wir sind ja auch keine Mitläufer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Mach Evil, bin hier der Einzige der für Holy is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




deine aussage war aber die beste^^


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

naja dann mach ich mal evil futter^^


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Evil wird der bessere Herrscher, Holy hat nichts drauf der ist viel zu gutmütig


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> deine aussage war aber die beste^^




Nicht immer gewinnt der Bessere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Evil wird der bessere Herrscher, Holy hat nichts drauf der ist viel zu gutmütig




die ist auch gut wobei mhm^^


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Nicht immer gewinnt der Bessere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




slave warum hast du keine pingus genommen?^^


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> slave warum hast du keine pingus genommen?^^




Gute Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Coco scheint beliebter zu sein als Jay =O


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

iee wie sieht den dein ehemals rotes ding aus Natsu?


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> iee wie sieht den dein ehemals rotes ding aus Natsu?



Jay du bist mein Pet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:  Kate *sabber*


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> iee wie sieht den dein ehemals rotes ding aus Natsu?




ich finds hübsch


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Coco scheint beliebter zu sein als Jay =O




naja weil es vorne ist^^

aus jay schlüpft doch der eivogel da?^^


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich finds hübsch



Hmm...komische Vorlieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. September 2008)

tz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja leute ich düse mal nach hause ciao ciao

bis nächste woche^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

Ciao Natsumee, und lass dich nicht von nem Eisbär fressen


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> tz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Cucu /winken


----------



## Ruven (24. September 2008)

BTW nur so nebenbei und so wenns um frauen geht

RIHANNA!!!


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Jay du bist mein Pet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


habs gesehen


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> habs gesehen



Nich begeistert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> BTW nur so nebenbei und so wenns um frauen geht
> 
> RIHANNA!!!



Was is mit Rihanna? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (24. September 2008)

Achso und belibetheit hier...
Una´ngefochten aufm ersten Platz sind :
Slave und Coco
knapp gefolgt von Jenny

und dann kommt der rest... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So siehts nämlisch aus!!!!


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Nich begeistert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich hab nur schiss das hässliche fette rote vieh zu werden.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   *füttert immer links*


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Achso und belibetheit hier...
> Una´ngefochten aufm ersten Platz sind :
> Slave und Coco
> knapp gefolgt von Jenny
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (24. September 2008)

JUHU ich darf nach hause, dann verlass ich euch auch mal.

Machts gut bis spätestens nächsten Mittwoch


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Achso und belibetheit hier...
> Una´ngefochten aufm ersten Platz sind :
> Slave und Coco
> knapp gefolgt von Jenny
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> JUHU ich darf nach hause, dann verlass ich euch auch mal.
> 
> Machts gut bis spätestens nächsten Mittwoch




Haunse rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

man liest sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (24. September 2008)

Schönen Feierabend. Ich geh auch gleich.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> JUHU ich darf nach hause, dann verlass ich euch auch mal.
> 
> Machts gut bis spätestens nächsten Mittwoch



Bye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Nich begeistert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na kommt drauf an was für ein vieh da rauskommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

ich muss hier noch zwei stunden rumhängen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*bin dann ma ebend post verteilen etc.*


----------



## Ruven (24. September 2008)

ihr seit doch meine 3 schnnuggis euch würd ich ma gern untern ein hut packen und irgenwoe einen druff machen wäre sicher lustig... btw ich geh in 20min heim weil sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ein hals hab und so und überhaupt schnauze voll!!!
Brauch jemand der sich um mich kümmert mal schaun was mein Ruven dazu sagt hoffe der iss heute lieb zu mir sonst gibbet heut auch kein wow... *schnief*


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Achso und belibetheit hier...
> Una´ngefochten aufm ersten Platz sind :
> Slave und Coco
> knapp gefolgt von Jenny
> ...


dafür schreibst aber ziehmlich oft mit mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> JUHU ich darf nach hause, dann verlass ich euch auch mal.
> 
> Machts gut bis spätestens nächsten Mittwoch



cu *winke*


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> ihr seit doch meine 3 schnnuggis euch würd ich ma gern untern ein hut packen und irgenwoe einen druff machen wäre sicher lustig... btw ich geh in 20min heim weil sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ein hals hab und so und überhaupt schnauze voll!!!
> Brauch jemand der sich um mich kümmert mal schaun was mein Ruven dazu sagt hoffe der iss heute lieb zu mir sonst gibbet heut auch kein wow... *schnief*



Ja das stell ich mir auch lustig vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Xisia is lieb zu dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit der darfst heut DM raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich muss hier noch zwei stunden rumhängen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Arme Coco 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich noch 10 Mins oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ja das stell ich mir auch lustig vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



DM raiden?
ich will auch ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

You feed the Strawberry Tart to Ruvii
ach und Ruven ja stell ich mir auch witzig vor


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> DM raiden?
> ich will auch ^^



DM raidet man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DM is immer cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Schönen Feierabend. Ich geh auch gleich.



cya


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> DM raidet man
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




vote 4 DM RAID !


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> vote 4 DM RAID !



Ja 40 Mann-Raid (Stufenbegrenzung LVL 20) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Epixx ohne Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

So bin dann auch mal weg ihr Lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man liest sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bye !


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

vote4 Hogger-Raid XD


----------



## Jenny84 (24. September 2008)

so bye bye
bis dann


----------



## Kalisan (24. September 2008)

xD


----------



## Stix (24. September 2008)

huhu zusammen,

hab den Weg hier auch mal rein gefunden. Soviel stress hier, zwar nicht mit der Arbeit aber naja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> so bye bye
> bis dann




Tschö dir, schöne restwoche noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> huhu zusammen,
> 
> hab den Weg hier auch mal rein gefunden. Soviel stress hier, zwar nicht mit der Arbeit aber naja
> 
> ...




Hiho, du kommst recht spät heute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w54/Sep...n/Waterwing.png
> 
> welchen soll ich den nehmen?
> 
> ...


EEEEEVIL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ruven schrieb:


> BTW nur so nebenbei und so wenns um frauen geht
> 
> RIHANNA!!!


ganz meine meinung *träum*



.Côco schrieb:


> ich muss hier noch zwei stunden rumhängen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ohje... Hast du Schichtarbeit dass du so lang bleigen musst oder ist das einfach so geregelt, oder hat du viel Arbeit, oder... 



.Côco schrieb:


> vote4 Hogger-Raid XD


Jaaaaaaaaaaa! 100-Mann-Raid auf Hogger, Level-Begrenzung Stufe 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Stix schrieb:


> huhu zusammen,
> 
> hab den Weg hier auch mal rein gefunden. Soviel stress hier, zwar nicht mit der Arbeit aber naja
> 
> ...


N'abend... Spät dran biste, aber besser als gar nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stix (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Hiho, du kommst recht spät heute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo hab heute morgen mal rein geschaut aber das forum nicht gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und dann bei lauter wkw und browser spielen die zeit ganz vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> So bin dann auch mal weg ihr Lieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Jenny84 schrieb:


> so bye bye
> bis dann




*winke winke* euch beiden

machts gut, bis spätestens nexte woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

ohaaaa oO

guckt euch den postersteller ma an, bzw. lest ma

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1010443


Ansonsten: ich muss immer so lange (9-18 Uhr) aber nur noch morgen und freitag. Dann hat mich erstmal die arbeitslosigkeit
bis ich endlich ma wieder was finde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> Jo hab heute morgen mal rein geschaut aber das forum nicht gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




tztztztztztz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stix (24. September 2008)

Aber mal ganz im ernst was ich schon immer mal wissen wollte:

Warum liegt hier eigentlich Stroh???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> Aber mal ganz im ernst was ich schon immer mal wissen wollte:
> 
> Warum liegt hier eigentlich Stroh???
> 
> ...




warum hast du eine Maske auf?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ohaaaa oO
> 
> guckt euch den postersteller ma an, bzw. lest ma
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1010443




OMFG
das triffts am ehestn


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> OMFG
> das triffts am ehestn




man kann echt nur hoffen das das ein fake ist, sonst herzliches Beileid oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> man kann echt nur hoffen das das ein fake ist, sonst herzliches Beileid oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign


----------



## Pako (24. September 2008)

Gibt halt überall solche Spinner xD 

Lass sie sind auch nur Menschen


----------



## Stix (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> warum hast du eine Maske auf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm Mist text vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (24. September 2008)

so ich geh nun auch heim, bis spätestens nächste woche freitag *winke*


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

die mag ich genausogern wie die die mich in OG anwispern mit (O-Ton):       "  Ey ziehs du mich     "        oder           " leih mi ma 5g"

Da reagier ich gar nich und stell mich tot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> so ich geh nun auch heim, bis spätestens nächste woche freitag *winke*




tschö dir! Hau rein etc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ohaaaa oO
> 
> guckt euch den postersteller ma an, bzw. lest ma
> 
> ...


hab's vorhin schon gelesen, ich denke guter fake, auf jeden fall war's ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ah, du beginnst erst um 9 Uhr, daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> hab's vorhin schon gelesen, ich denke guter fake, auf jeden fall war's ganz lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich seh grad deinen Gildentag. Is ja der Kracher^^


----------



## Stix (24. September 2008)

Auch geil:

Gerade im Radio gehört. Ein Zahnarzt hat bei ner Frau geklingelt Abends und ihr die Prothese raus gerissen. Lief dann davon damit. Die Frau hatte 400 euro Eigenanteil nicht bezahlt und er wollte selbstjustiz ausüben. Nun wird wegen Körperverletzung, Diebstahl und Mundraub gegen ihn ermittel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pako (24. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> Auch geil:
> 
> Gerade im Radio gehört. Ein Zahnarzt hat bei ner Frau geklingelt Abends und hier die Prothese raus gerissen. Lief dann davon damit. Die Frau hatte 400 euro Eigenanteil nicht bezahlt und er wollte selbstjustiz ausüben. Nun wird wegen Körperverletzung, Diebstahl und Mundraub gegen ihn ermittel.
> 
> ...


 
 super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> Auch geil:
> 
> Gerade im Radio gehört. Ein Zahnarzt hat bei ner Frau geklingelt Abends und ihr die Prothese raus gerissen. Lief dann davon damit. Die Frau hatte 400 euro Eigenanteil nicht bezahlt und er wollte selbstjustiz ausüben. Nun wird wegen Körperverletzung, Diebstahl und Mundraub gegen ihn ermittel.
> 
> ...




Mundraub ! ich schrei mich weg!   Ist das der hammer^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich seh grad deinen Gildentag. Is ja der Kracher^^


Mein Gildentag? *Verwirrt ist*


----------



## Ruven (24. September 2008)

endlich zu hause...
tja jenny wenn du mir im ts auch mal en ohr abkaust so wie coco und ich nimmer check das ich grad 1,5h nur geredet und zugehört hab ohne das mir langweilig wird dann steigst zu denen 2 auf... oder du massierst mich *rofl* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich leg mich jetzt erst ma in de badewanne und futter mein mörbchen...

Bussi und winke ihr lieben...
Manu bis gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master of madness (24. September 2008)

re hab ich was verpasst ? ^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (24. September 2008)

wb...

nö, nur weiter gespammt wurde hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mach auch mal Feierabend, noch ein bisschen Karate-Training und dann den Abend geniessen (womit wohl? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Tschüss allerseits und ne wunderschöne Woche, bis nächsten Mittwoch!


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

keine Ahnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich sollte echt weniger Patchnotes lesen. Ich zieh da immer Aggro von  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Ruven: Ich bin ja auch die Labertasche von Dienst^^


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> wb...
> 
> nö, nur weiter gespammt wurde hier
> 
> ...




dann mal viel spass!

Und ich meinte deinen Gildennamen: <Sabber und Rotz>


----------



## .Côco (24. September 2008)

Ich bin dann auch mal aufm Heimweg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schöne Woche noch, bis nächsten Mittwoch.


----------



## Ruven (24. September 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> keine Ahnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



fands aber schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (24. September 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Manu bis gleich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich warte immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (24. September 2008)

oh oh ohhh den einen post lass ich mir nich nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwaynez (24. September 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich auch


----------



## Master of madness (24. September 2008)

i'm just sitting in my car and waitung for my gril *sing*


----------



## Jeffy (30. September 2008)

man =( 

jetz bin ich ma krank und muss zuhause bleiben morgen und dann is ausgerechtnet mittwoch =(

was soll ich nur tun? ^^


----------



## SixNight (30. September 2008)

Hier http://mariogame.info/


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Moooorgäääään!

Na noch kein gewhine weil nix geht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Slavery! Du hast Schulden bei mir!

*Für den Rest Kaffee - Kuchen - Cornflakes hinstell....


----------



## Nokrum (1. Oktober 2008)

Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da können aber viele nicht schlafen wie mir scheint


----------



## Midnighttalker (1. Oktober 2008)

komm grad vonna arbeit, muss erstmal müde werden, Planen die heut was von wegen Patch? weiß einer was ---


----------



## Sensitive (1. Oktober 2008)

moin, ne mit patch wird wohl heute noch nix^^

lg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smøre (1. Oktober 2008)

Moin Moin

Hieß es gestern nicht, das heute nur Server-Neustarts sind?
Nun gehen die Wartungsarbeiten doch bis 11 Uhr. *KÖNNTE* vielleicht doch auf den Patch hinweisen?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sturmi (1. Oktober 2008)

Smøre schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Hieß es gestern nicht, das heute nur Server-Neustarts sind?
> Nun gehen die Wartungsarbeiten doch bis 11 Uhr. *KÖNNTE* vielleicht doch auf den Patch hinweisen?!
> ...




Kann sein, aber meistens sind die Server ja von 3 Uhr bis 11 Uhr down wenn ein Patch kommt ;-)


----------



## soul6 (1. Oktober 2008)

kA ob der Patch heut kommt aber auf alle fälle einen schönen guten Morgen wünsche ich Euch :-))
Also wieder Mittwoch und Zeit zum frühstücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(der tread ist aber jetzt schon mächtig groß^^)

lg
randy



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (1. Oktober 2008)

Moin^^ Mok hat sich mal wier Hier her verlaufen^^

Kaffee,Brötchen und Kuchen auspack*


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Moooorgäääään!
> 
> Na noch kein gewhine weil nix geht?
> 
> ...




Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nutte zurückgeb*
*Schnell wieder wegschleicht bevor Fuma den Zettel mit der Aufschrift: "Sorry, defekt!" sieht*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Nein ich darf nicht schlafen... du formulierst das falsch.... ich sitz doch auf der ARbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein denke nich das heute gepatched wird.... is doch standart bis 11 wartung....


----------



## BloodlYy (1. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen ! =)

Ich hoffe mal das heute Patchday ist!
Zwar eher unwahrscheinlich weil serverarbeiten nur von 5-11 gehen aber träumen sollt man jawohl noch dürfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..!

Have a nice day! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




EY! Das waren 3 und die waren alle ganz... aber wenn defekt drauf steht haste wohl doch bemerkt, dass die nur aus plastik waren du notgeiler Bock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*komm was solls ich geb nen bier aus... dann brauchste meine hilfe au nimmer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> EY! Das waren 3 und die waren alle ganz... aber wenn defekt drauf steht haste wohl doch bemerkt, dass die nur aus plastik waren du notgeiler Bock
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Da fällt mir noch was ein... weisst wieso ich mei Bier immer ganz unten in Kühlschrank pack?






































			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DESWEGEN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So genug Bilder für heute...


----------



## Shuhun (1. Oktober 2008)

Ähm - wie soll heute Patchtag sein, wenn gestern in den USA nix gepatcht wurde???


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

guten morgen und sammeln sich heut wieder die ganzen süchtlinge grins

wo ist der kaffee ?


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Bei deinem Ava hab ichs auch nich anders erwartet Fuma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChevesieLane (1. Oktober 2008)

will noch mehr bilder *lechz*


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> guten morgen und sammeln sich heut wieder die ganzen süchtlinge grins
> 
> wo ist der kaffee ?



Morgen,

nicht süchtig - aber Arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

ihr biresüchtlinge das zeug schmeckt eh eklig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


so guten morgen an alle

hoffe es gibt gipfeli heute bei uns hab nichts gefrühstückt -.-


guten morgen Fynni

*extra kaffee für Fyni hinstell*


----------



## Sleepysimon (1. Oktober 2008)

Morgen, bin au mal wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> guten morgen und sammeln sich heut wieder die ganzen süchtlinge grins
> 
> wo ist der kaffee ?



Wenn du damit süchtig nach arbeit meinst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Slavery schrieb:


> Bei deinem Ava hab ichs auch nich anders erwartet Fuma
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey.... ich bin auch nur ein Mann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kann nich anders... aaargh... macht der... uuu...uuuurinstinkte.... aaargh... sie trrr... treiiiben mich dazu!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




ChevesieLane schrieb:


> will noch mehr bilder *lechz*



Nein für heut is ma gut.... mehr als 2 Bilder pro Mittwoch bekommts von mir nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Kuh hat desletzt schon für Aufregung gesorgt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Morgen, bin au mal wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Fuma, das kenn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Natsu, ein Mann der kann Bier mag, oO arme Sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

kuh??


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> @ Natsu, ein Mann der kann Bier mag, oO arme Sau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




warum sollte ich so was hässliches auch trinken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Eistee ist da viel besser kann man wenigstens genug trinken^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> warum sollte ich so was hässliches auch trinken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Von Bier kann man auch genug trinken ;D


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ihr biresüchtlinge das zeug schmeckt eh eklig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




dank dir bist ein schatz hab meine augen noch net ganz auf mein sohn hat mich wach gemacht heul  und ich hab gestern doch solangemacht 


aber du glaubst es net mein schatz hat wieder zu wow gefunden lach


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> dank dir bist ein schatz hab meine augen noch net ganz auf mein sohn hat mich wach gemacht heul  und ich hab gestern doch solangemacht
> 
> 
> aber du glaubst es net mein schatz hat wieder zu wow gefunden lach




hehe immer doch

und gz das er zu wow gefunden hat^^


ach ja sleep trink du mal bevor du zur arbeit gehst so 2 liter bier oder so


----------



## Sleepysimon (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hehe immer doch
> 
> und gz das er zu wow gefunden hat^^
> 
> ...



Ich trink gar nix bevor ich zur Arbeit geh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich ess auch nur Abends was ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

guten morgen


----------



## Sleepysimon (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> guten morgen



Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garmon-Arygos (1. Oktober 2008)

moin alle zusammen


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hehe immer doch
> 
> und gz das er zu wow gefunden hat^^
> 
> ...




du hast das wieder vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



er hatte genau so viel lust gehabt wie ich die ganze zeit grins 

aber hoffe du hast gut geschlafen und nicht solange gespielt gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> guten morgen




morgen jenny


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> guten morgen




dir auch einen guten morgen 

und schon ausgeschlafen ?

ach ne musst ja auch arbeiten hehe


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> du hast das wieder vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja wollt heute eigendlich so bis 1 uhr spielen oder so aber ne freundin hat mich gezwungen ins bett zu gehen^^

naja bin dann halt um halb 12 ins bett also standartzeit^^


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich trink gar nix bevor ich zur Arbeit geh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ach so ihr trinkt wärend der arbeit oke^^


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Von Bier kann man auch genug trinken ;D



nein... Bier kann man NIE genug trinken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Jenny84 schrieb:


> guten morgen



Moin




Garmon-Arygos schrieb:


> moin alle zusammen



Nochn moin...


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja wollt heute eigendlich so bis 1 uhr spielen oder so aber ne freundin hat mich gezwungen ins bett zu gehen^^
> 
> naja bin dann halt um halb 12 ins bett also standartzeit^^



sagte doch dir fehlt ein  kind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann weißte wie schön es ist doch ins bett zugehen


----------



## Sleepysimon (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach so ihr trinkt wärend der arbeit oke^^



Jop da Bier = Grundnahrungsmittel ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne Spass trink nur am WE mal 1,2,3,4,5,6,7 oder 8 Bier ;>


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

ja hör mal muss es noch ne weile geniessen ^^

und sowieso wäre es eh VIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL zu früh


----------



## Sleepysimon (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> sagte doch dir fehlt ein  kind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Natsu ich weiß es ist hart, aber deine Freundin ist schwanger !


----------



## Crash_hunter (1. Oktober 2008)

O' zapf is


Morgen an alle bin auch mal wieder da


----------



## Crash_hunter (1. Oktober 2008)

äh noch keiner wach?!


----------



## Maradil (1. Oktober 2008)

MORGEN IHR LUTSCHER XD

na MÄdels ? alles kla im bh ? alles top im shop ?

*Kaffee und Brötchen hinstell*  *den Frauen ne Rose reich*


----------



## Sleepysimon (1. Oktober 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> O' zapf is
> 
> 
> Morgen an alle bin auch mal wieder da



Morgen ^^


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Natsu ich weiß es ist hart, aber deine Freundin ist schwanger !



ne glaub ich net sie hat ja ihre tage grad imo

hallo crashi^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Natsu ich weiß es ist hart, aber deine Freundin ist schwanger !




Natsu dann zu seiner freundin lass ihn oder sie noch 2 jahre drin muss noch  wow spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (1. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> MORGEN IHR LUTSCHER XD
> 
> na MÄdels ? alles kla im bh ? alles top im shop ?
> 
> *Kaffee und Brötchen hinstell*  *den Frauen ne Rose reich*


Morgen!


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> MORGEN IHR LUTSCHER XD
> 
> na MÄdels ? alles kla im bh ? alles top im shop ?
> 
> *Kaffee und Brötchen hinstell*  *den Frauen ne Rose reich*




ja alter freund oder so halt ne^^


lebst ja auch noch ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> Natsu dann zu seiner freundin lass ihn oder sie noch 2 jahre drin muss noch  wow spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne geht ja net ums wow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne glaub ich net sie hat ja ihre tage grad imo
> 
> hallo crashi^^




es ist alles möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (1. Oktober 2008)

hab euch doch gedroht jetzt mal wieder bissl öffters hier reinzuschaun ^^ aber ihr habt ja Xely nun endgültig vertrieben -.-


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Die werden alle grad wach^^



			
				Sleepysimon schrieb:
			
		

> Natsu dann zu seiner freundin lass ihn oder sie noch 2 jahre drin muss noch wow spielen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ahaha... der war gut....


----------



## Astrates (1. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen Buffed-Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffe alle haben gut geschlafen? =)


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne geht ja net ums wow
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ach komm ne rolle spielt es aber auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manolar (1. Oktober 2008)

Moin moin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (1. Oktober 2008)

wat? wer wie wo? Natsumee wird vater?


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> wat? wer wie wo? Natsumee wird vater?




ES SIND DRILLINGE!


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Astrates schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Buffed-Community
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ne hab ich net willst mein sohn heute nehmen dann kann ich wieder ins bettgehen *träum*

*traum zuende mist immer noch da kann net ins bett *

heul


----------



## Sleepysimon (1. Oktober 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> wat? wer wie wo? Natsumee wird vater?



Jap er weiß es nur no net


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> wat? wer wie wo? Natsumee wird vater?



ne spinnst du -.-^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> ES SIND DRILLINGE!




hör auf sonst denkt er an selbstmord grad hat er noch gerechnet wieviel zeit er noch bei einem kind hätte für wow und jetzt sind es 3 kinder der arme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (1. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Jap er weiß es nur no net


oha


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ne hab ich net willst mein sohn heute nehmen dann kann ich wieder ins bettgehen *träum*
> 
> *traum zuende mist immer noch da kann net ins bett *
> 
> heul



Wie alt isser denn? Bekommt er noch die Flasche oder so nen Schnabeltasse? Da lässt sich priiiiima Jim Beam einfüllen... wat meinste wie schnell der wieder schläft...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (1. Oktober 2008)

Scheiß auf WoW ^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> hör auf sonst denkt er an selbstmord grad hat er noch gerechnet wieviel zeit er noch bei einem kind hätte für wow und jetzt sind es 3 kinder der arme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Jap er weiß es nur no net




Jetzt weiß er es aber und er will es net glauben


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ach komm ne rolle spielt es aber auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ne tut es net 

würde meine freundin bei mir in der nähe wohnen würde ich ja net so viel wow spielen aber da ich nunmal eh nichts besseres zu tun habe weil ich sowieso ungern geld ausgeb ^^


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Wie alt isser denn? Bekommt er noch die Flasche oder so nen Schnabeltasse? Da lässt sich priiiiima Jim Beam einfüllen... wat meinste wie schnell der wieder schläft...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schnabeltasse wtf?


----------



## Eckhexaule (1. Oktober 2008)

gratulation natsumee!
hut ab!
3 auf einen streich


----------



## Sleepysimon (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne tut es net
> 
> würde meine freundin bei mir in der nähe wohnen würde ich ja net so viel wow spielen aber da ich nunmal eh nichts besseres zu tun habe weil ich sowieso ungern geld ausgeb ^^



Das gleiche hab ich auch immer gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (1. Oktober 2008)

das Kind is nur nich von ihm XD


----------



## Crash_hunter (1. Oktober 2008)

bin mal /afk  Frühstück machen


----------



## Eckhexaule (1. Oktober 2008)

:-P


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> hab euch doch gedroht jetzt mal wieder bissl öffters hier reinzuschaun ^^ aber ihr habt ja Xely nun endgültig vertrieben -.-



wir xely vertrieben???

also xely ist von selber weg keine ahnung hat mit anderen vom forum lieber kontakt und dann hat sie ja arbeitsplatz gewechselt wo sie sowieso weniger schreiben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Wie alt isser denn? Bekommt er noch die Flasche oder so nen Schnabeltasse? Da lässt sich priiiiima Jim Beam einfüllen... wat meinste wie schnell der wieder schläft...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




1 jahr alt man hat sogar ein bisschen zeit zum spielen wenn er was zuessen hat 

flasche ja aber nur 5 mal am tag rest festes essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab ich auch schon mit bier überlegt aber er singt ja jetzt schon wie soll es dann nach dem bier sein ohhh mein armer kopf grins


----------



## Sleepysimon (1. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> das Kind is nur nich von ihm XD



Den Spruch wollt ich mir noch ne Seite aufheben <3


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> gratulation natsumee!
> hut ab!
> 3 auf einen streich




na und sleepy hat 2x zwillinge gekriegt also seine freundin


----------



## Sleepysimon (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> na und sleepy hat 2x zwillinge gekriegt also seine freundin



Ich hab keine !


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Das gleiche hab ich auch immer gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




und das heist?


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich hab keine !



nicht ??

wurde mir aber so berichtet mhm


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> schnabeltasse wtf?



Gibs das nich im Osten? Ne Plastiktasse, wo so´n Deckel raufkommt mit nem ööööhm... ja so nem schnabel halt... wo man den mund ranmacht und trinkt... sowas wie nen intigrierter Strohalm... *hüstel


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne tut es net
> 
> würde meine freundin bei mir in der nähe wohnen würde ich ja net so viel wow spielen aber da ich nunmal eh nichts besseres zu tun habe weil ich sowieso ungern geld ausgeb ^^




ach komm hast ihr das spiel ja auch schon gekauft fals sie mal zudir kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Gibs das nich im Osten? Ne Plastiktasse, wo so´n Deckel raufkommt mit nem ööööhm... ja so nem schnabel halt... wo man den mund ranmacht und trinkt... sowas wie nen intigrierter Strohalm... *hüstel




osten ???

wo lebst den du??^^


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

das ne schnabeltasse:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ach komm hast ihr das spiel ja auch schon gekauft fals sie mal zudir kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ne nicht ganz hab sie über wow kennen gelernt...


----------



## Eckhexaule (1. Oktober 2008)

wär nicht das dümmste


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> das ne schnabeltasse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mhm dann war ich ja doch richtig^^


seht ihr sleepy hat schon vorbesorgt^^


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> osten ???
> 
> wo lebst den du??^^




Das war doch nur so ne Metapher...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Das war doch nur so ne Metapher...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ach so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ja woher soll ich wissen was ihr deutschen da für komische sachen sagt^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne nicht ganz hab sie über wow kennen gelernt...



siehste dann ist es noch besser


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lass es dir halt erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: ich hab da ne optimale für dich und deine Kinder gefunden Natsu:

http://inkasredezeit.blogspot.com/2007/11/...nabeltasse.html


----------



## Maradil (1. Oktober 2008)

will auchn Baby :-(  nur hab ich nich die passende Frau dazu *einsam is*


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Sei doch froh das keins hast.... ich hol mir ne Katze... die brauch schon genug Aufmerksamkeit... und ne fRau kann man doch auch ohne Baby ham  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Lass es dir halt erklären
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




GEIL MAN, ne PINGUSCHNABELTASE XD XD XD


----------



## Maradil (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Sei doch froh das keins hast.... ich hol mir ne Katze... die brauch schon genug Aufmerksamkeit... und ne fRau kann man doch auch ohne Baby ham
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja schon, aber ich hab halt keine ^^


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Lass es dir halt erklären
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




yea *haben will*


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> siehste dann ist es noch besser




was ist besser?


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> GEIL MAN, ne PINGUSCHNABELTASE XD XD XD



Jaaa!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Maradil schrieb:


> ja schon, aber ich hab halt keine ^^



Geh auf die Piste und kuk was ma so kennenlernt.... Ich bin immer so 1-2 Jahre solo bevor ich mich wirklichauf was festes einlass.... mittlerweile hab ich aber mein anhängsel schon seit knappen 3 Jahren... Ich bräucht ma ne Pause...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Geh auf die Piste und kuk was ma so kennenlernt.... Ich bin immer so 1-2 Jahre solo bevor ich mich wirklichauf was festes einlass.... mittlerweile hab ich aber mein anhängsel schon seit knappen 3 Jahren... Ich bräucht ma ne Pause...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



willst deine katze töten oder essen? oder wie?^^


----------



## Sonsbecker (1. Oktober 2008)

Moin zusammen - stand da gestern nicht etwas von Neustart? Wenn auch nur kurz?

Na egal, erstmal nen Kaffe für alle und Eier (___________________) 0000000000


----------



## xemmit14 (1. Oktober 2008)

Morgen ihr Freunde des schattens und feinde der sonne na wartet ihr ma wieder schier auf 1uhr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kann net warten :-( acc. gehackt und blizz braucht ma wieder jahre um antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (1. Oktober 2008)

Geh auf die Piste und kuk was ma so kennenlernt.... Ich bin immer so 1-2 Jahre solo bevor ich mich wirklichauf was festes einlass.... mittlerweile hab ich aber mein anhängsel schon seit knappen 3 Jahren... Ich bräucht ma ne Pause...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/quote]

hmja, so Solo sein is auch mal lustig, aber ich bin son Beziehungsmensch ^^ das blöde is auch immer, die Eltern meiner Freundinnen fahren immer voll auf mich ab, das is glaub nich so toll XD
ja Piste geh ich ja auch immer :-) aber ich bin so schüchtern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber morgen gehts erstmal anch Berlin 6 Tage, zu ner guten freundin ;-) ma guggn was man da so kennenlernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon 7 Monate solo, das is mir zu viel....


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> aber ich bin so schüchtern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




schüchtern glaub ich jetzt aber net^^


Sonsbecker ein Straussenei rüber werf  Spiegelei bitteee!!!


----------



## Ollimua (1. Oktober 2008)

naja. So kann man wenigstens mal ausgiebig frühstücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Morgen liebste Jay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> dir auch einen guten morgen
> 
> und schon ausgeschlafen ?
> 
> ach ne musst ja auch arbeiten hehe


richtig


ach mein schild "bitte nicht füttern" hängt immer noch nicht


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> willst deine katze töten oder essen? oder wie?^^



oO das mit den knappen 3 Jahren bezieht sich auf meine Freundin ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			
				Maradil schrieb:
			
		

> das blöde is auch immer, die Eltern meiner Freundinnen fahren immer voll auf mich ab, das is glaub nich so toll XD
> ja Piste geh ich ja auch immer :-) aber ich bin so schüchtern
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh das kenn ich... meine Alte hasst es wenn sie mit mir und Ihrem Vater unterwegs ist, weil wir dann immer auf ihr rumhacken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Denn jib mal jas in schönen berlin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (1. Oktober 2008)

JENNNYYYYY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*knutsch*


----------



## Maradil (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Denn jib mal jas in schönen berlin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dat werd ick machn, wa ?


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> oO das mit den knappen 3 Jahren bezieht sich auf meine Freundin ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aso sag das doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ui jenny hat wieder geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wo ist eigentlich Fynni hin?


und sollte coco net auch bald kommen? -.-


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> dat werd ick machn, wa ?



nö wirst du net^^


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> JENNNYYYYY
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ANGST??????


----------



## taribar (1. Oktober 2008)

Guten morgen! Stand da gestern net das es nur bis 7 uhr die wartung gehen soll?


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ui jenny hat wieder geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


musste an einen anderen rechner kurz


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

taribar schrieb:


> Guten morgen! Stand da gestern net das es nur bis 7 uhr die wartung gehen soll?




wer am mittwoch arbeitet liest den ganzen text eh net durch also keine ahnung aber so wie ich gehört habe sind die bis 11 uhr down?


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> musste an einen anderen rechner kurz




aso arbeitsplatz geändert?


----------



## Maradil (1. Oktober 2008)

taribar schrieb:


> Guten morgen! Stand da gestern net das es nur bis 7 uhr die wartung gehen soll?



dat is hier aber n Kult Thread ^^ wir schreiben hier immer rein :-) jeden Mittwoch, auch wenns kein WoW mehr geben wird *MUHAHAHAHAHAHA*   (was nie passieren wird)

Jenny, keine Angst haben XD


----------



## xemmit14 (1. Oktober 2008)

Hm legger es ibt doch nix geileres als ne scharfe salami pizza zum frühstück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aso sag das doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




sooooo viele Fragen...


----------



## taribar (1. Oktober 2008)

Na hab Urlaub! Und heute steht auf einmal bis 11 Uhr^^ Gestern Abend noch bis 7 uhr


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

xemmit14 schrieb:


> Hm legger es ibt doch nix geileres als ne scharfe salami pizza zum frühstück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wenigstens kalt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Mara, sehr brav, du befolgst meine Anweisungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xemmit14 (1. Oktober 2008)

Ne natürlich frisch ausm offen ;-)


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

sag mal mara wie kommt es das du wieder da bist?^^


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Wenigstens kalt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kalt oder warm is doch egal...eins steht fest: 

Er war noch nie Frühschoppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aso arbeitsplatz geändert?


ne nur kurz, an meinem platz kann ich keine rechnungen schreiben


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

xemmit14 schrieb:


> Ne natürlich frisch ausm offen ;-)




bring mir bitte auch was hab hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Mara, sehr brav, du befolgst meine Anweisungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



MOIN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ach tu ich das ? welche sind das genau XD


----------



## Fire bone (1. Oktober 2008)

Geselle mich auch mal dazu ... Guten morgen *gähn*


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Kalt oder warm is doch egal...eins steht fest:
> 
> Er war noch nie Frühschoppen
> 
> ...




naja wen er nur in der baby abteilung geht^^


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

xemmit14 schrieb:


> Ne natürlich frisch ausm offen ;-)



Achso dachte Reste von gestern oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Slavery schrieb:


> Kalt oder warm is doch egal...eins steht fest:
> 
> Er war noch nie Frühschoppen
> 
> ...



Stimmt! Ah das könnt ich au ma wieder machen... hmmmm Zazicki und Spundekäs... und Steak... 




Fire schrieb:


> Geselle mich auch mal dazu ... Guten morgen *gähn*



Hand vorm Mund! Morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> MOIN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die aus deinem GB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja wen er nur in der baby abteilung geht^^



Ich glaub grad hats Natsus Sprachzentriúm zerfetzt oO


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> dat is hier aber n Kult Thread ^^ wir schreiben hier immer rein :-) jeden Mittwoch, auch wenns kein WoW mehr geben wird *MUHAHAHAHAHAHA*   (was nie passieren wird)
> 
> Jenny, keine Angst haben XD


ja dann brauch ich auch nicht so --> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 rumrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Slavery schrieb:


> Mara, sehr brav, du befolgst meine Anweisungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


??? welche???


----------



## Maradil (1. Oktober 2008)

Achso XD ja, Anweisung is Anweisung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fire bone (1. Oktober 2008)

Reste schmecken auch gut...


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Ich glaub grad hats Natsus Sprachzentriúm zerfetzt oO




naja hab zeurst was andere geschrieben aber dann am ende net ganz alles korrigiert -.-


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> richtig
> 
> 
> ach mein schild "bitte nicht füttern" hängt immer noch nicht




dann wird es langsam mal zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> dann wird es langsam mal zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wb^^

mhm was soll ich heute machen mhm ach ja arbeiten^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wb^^
> 
> mhm was soll ich heute machen mhm ach ja arbeiten^^




muss ich auch bin mal wieder paar mins afk muss wohnung saugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bis gleich


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja hab zeurst was andere geschrieben aber dann am ende net ganz alles korrigiert -.-



Jaja die Schweitzer... alles anfangen aber nie richtig zuende bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Man und ich dachte dir isn LKW übers Hirn gefahren   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Achso XD ja, Anweisung is Anweisung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natsu´s Sprachzentrum hat´s noch nie gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (1. Oktober 2008)

9 von 10 Stimmen in meinem Kopf sagen ich bin ncht verrückt, die 10te summt die Tetris Melodie..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> muss ich auch bin mal wieder paar mins afk muss wohnung saugen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So früh am Morgen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wb^^
> 
> mhm was soll ich heute machen mhm ach ja arbeiten^^


und was soll ich machen?
hab hier leider immernoch nicht wirklich was zu tun


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> 9 von 10 Stimmen in meinem Kopf sagen ich bin ncht verrückt, die 10te summt die Tetris Melodie.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Alle sagen wer Killer-Spiele zockt, wird zum Amokläufer, aber wenn jemand Holzklötze von einer Brücke wirft, schreit auch keiner "böser Tetris-Spieler" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> 9 von 10 Stimmen in meinem Kopf sagen ich bin ncht verrückt, die 10te summt die Tetris Melodie.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja den kenn ich und find ich gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - das erinnert mich immer so an....... mich...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> und was soll ich machen?
> hab hier leider immernoch nicht wirklich was zu tun



Singen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (1. Oktober 2008)

ja GBO FTW !!!1111einsundelfzig


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Ja den kenn ich und find ich gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*ganz wild mit kopf schüttel*
siehe titel müsste als komentar reichen


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> *ganz wild mit kopf schüttel*
> siehe titel müsste als komentar reichen




Seid ihr neu hier? Ist heute Mittwoch? Sind die Server Down? - meinst du den Titel?

Ich glaub der Laster der Natsu übers Hirn gerollt is war eben bei Jenny oO


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Singen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö und auf sodoku hab ich heute auch keine lust


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Seid ihr neu hier? Ist heute Mittwoch? Sind die Server Down? - meinst du den Titel?
> 
> Ich glaub der Laster der Natsu übers Hirn gerollt is war eben bei Jenny oO



Ich glaub sie meint ihren Titel "Beklopptes Mitglied" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub der Laster is zufällig auch bei dir vorbei gefahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Seid ihr neu hier? Ist heute Mittwoch? Sind die Server Down? - meinst du den Titel?
> 
> Ich glaub der Laster der Natsu übers Hirn gerollt is war eben bei Jenny oO


nö der titel den sich jeder selbst geben kann, bei mir beklopptes mitglied


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Nö und auf sodoku hab ich heute auch keine lust



Mal überlegen...Lust auf Blackjack und Nu...Nu...Nutella? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

ne den titel unter ihrem ava

jetzt isser zu fuma rüber^^


----------



## Argolo (1. Oktober 2008)

Uff... Immer werden die Frühaufsteher mit einer Wartung bestraft, bei jedem MMO.^^

Naja, ich kann ja noch spühlen und lernen, aber...

.. Warum nur immer morgens? T-T


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Mal überlegen...Lust auf Blackjack und Nu...Nu...Nutella?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ach heut ist doch mittwoch ich spamme hier ganz einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich glaub sie meint ihren Titel "Beklopptes Mitglied"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der hält bei mir alle 5 min der Laster  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Jenny84 schrieb:


> nö der titel den sich jeder selbst geben kann, bei mir beklopptes mitglied



Aso... hmmm... haste ne bestätigung von deinem Psychotherapeuten parat?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Slavery schrieb:


> Mal überlegen...Lust auf Blackjack und Nu...Nu...Nutella?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey.... Ich hab dich wohl echt verdorben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Natsumee schrieb:


> ne den titel unter ihrem ava
> 
> jetzt isser zu fuma rüber^^



is ja gut jetz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (1. Oktober 2008)

Argolo schrieb:


> .. Warum nur immer morgens? T-T



Weil die Blizzard Mitarbeiter uns nicht mögen.. die hassen uns...

Aber stell dir das mal am Wochenende vor? Dann wären hier die Threads voll mit "LOL Server down! OMFG need help PLX"


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

haha fuma wird alle 5 min überrollt^^


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Humfred schrieb:


> Weil die Blizzard Mitarbeiter uns nicht mögen.. die hassen uns...
> 
> Aber stell dir das mal am Wochenende vor? Dann wären hier die Threads voll mit "LOL Server down! OMFG need help PLX"




ja sonntag von 11 uhr bis 17 uhr down lol


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> So früh am Morgen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




klar wohnung muss ja sauber sein von nix kommt nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amokee (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja sonntag von 11 uhr bis 17 uhr down lol



Ja - dann könnte ich mir die Raids unter der Woche an die Backe schmieren und die xx Marken aus Kara auch ... Sonntags random Kara ... der größte Spaß in WOW auf Server Norgannon :-))

Gruß aus Kiel


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Der hält bei mir alle 5 min der Laster
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Alle 5 Min? Dafür schreibst du aber noch recht fleißig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja du bist Schuld! Ich bin süchtig nach Nutella oder besser Nuttella 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (1. Oktober 2008)

Tja Natsu das wurde dir aber falsch zugeflüstert ich habe keine ^^

Und von der ich was will die kann mich auch langsam am Arsch lecken ;>


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> klar wohnung muss ja sauber sein von nix kommt nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt, da muss ich dir recht geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Aso... hmmm... haste ne bestätigung von deinem Psychotherapeuten parat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ähm brauch ich glaub ich nicht...
langt es das ich mit nem baumarkt plattenwagen skatebord bzw surfen gespielt hab?


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> ...von der ich was will...




Nutella? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> haha fuma wird alle 5 min überrollt^^



Ja man gewöhnt sich an alles ausserdem......



Slavery schrieb:


> Alle 5 Min? Dafür schreibst du aber noch recht fleißig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



.... hab ich nen Holzkopf... da passiert so schnell nüx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schade schade dass du erst durch mich die Vorzüge des andren Geschlechtes kennengelernt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Stimmt, da muss ich dir recht geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




siehste und wenn dann noch ein kind da ist muss sowas auch schon so früh gemacht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> ...oder besser Nuttella
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haha, nicht lustig! Frag doch mal den Kuranyi wie er Nuttella findet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ähm brauch ich glaub ich nicht...
> langt es das ich mit nem baumarkt plattenwagen skatebord bzw surfen gespielt hab?



Jaaaa das geht durch... aber machs wie ich... nimm ne Freundin Huckepack, lauf mit ihr in den MC´Drive mit "brumm brumm" Geräuschen und bestell nen MC´Giver!

Ah das war herrlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

wer ist Kuranyi???


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Ja man gewöhnt sich an alles ausserdem......
> 
> .... hab ich nen Holzkopf... da passiert so schnell nüx
> 
> ...




Bla Bla, die Vorzüge kenn ich schon etwas länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber Blackjeck und Nutella hast du mir näher gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Nutella?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wtf ? oO


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> siehste und wenn dann noch ein kind da ist muss sowas auch schon so früh gemacht werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok ok, ich sag ja gar nichts mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (1. Oktober 2008)

junger attraktiver ER sucht junge attraktive SIE :-)

ich versuchs einfach mal hier XD


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> wtf ? oO



Ok dann halt nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Jaaaa das geht durch... aber machs wie ich... nimm ne Freundin Huckepack, lauf mit ihr in den MC´Drive mit "brumm brumm" Geräuschen und bestell nen MC´Giver!
> 
> Ah das war herrlich
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

hört mal über Nutella und Nuttella zu reden ihr schweine ihr

was wollt ihr mit einer Nuttella echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> junger attraktiver ER sucht junge attraktive SIE :-)
> 
> ich versuchs einfach mal hier XD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oh, wow, mit sowas schleppst du höchstens Fuma oder Natsu ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ok ok, ich sag ja gar nichts mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist auch besser so ausser du willst morgen früh vorbei kommen und es mal für mich machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hört mal über Nutella und Nuttella zu reden ihr schweine ihr
> 
> was wollt ihr mit einer Nuttella echt
> 
> ...



Dürfen wir uns jetz schon nich mehr über DAS Hauptnahrungsmittel unsrer deutschen Nationalmannschaft unterhalten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ist auch besser so ausser du willst morgen früh vorbei kommen und es mal für mich machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gerne, solang du guten Kaffee machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

füttert mich mal lieber statt über nutella oder nuttella zu labbern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Gerne, solang du guten Kaffee machst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich????? nö bleibe dann im bett kannst ihn dir dann selber machen


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Bla Bla, die Vorzüge kenn ich schon etwas länger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bald zeig ich dir was Zigarren sind mein Kind (*hüstel... seh nur ich diese versaute Zweideutigkeit in diesem Satz?)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Maradil schrieb:


> junger attraktiver ER sucht junge attraktive SIE :-)
> 
> ich versuchs einfach mal hier XD



Wo wir beim Thema wären WoW-SPieler sind nicht schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Slavery schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*räusper.... seh ich soooo weiblich aus?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (1. Oktober 2008)

arg, ne nich Natsu oder Fuma, die hängen mir doch direkt wieder n Kind an die Backe....


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ich????? nö bleibe dann im bett kannst ihn dir dann selber machen



Menno, alles muss man selber machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tante V (1. Oktober 2008)

*ein schläfriges* Guten Morgen *nuschelt* 

ihr seit auch immer wach oder?


----------



## Maradil (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Wo wir beim Thema wären WoW-SPieler sind nicht schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also das seh ich aber anders ;-)


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> arg, ne nich Natsu oder Fuma, die hängen mir doch direkt wieder n Kind an die Backe....







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argolo (1. Oktober 2008)

Wir haben hier auch viele Pingiunfans. Sei es Linux oder Madagascar. O.o


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> also das seh ich aber anders ;-)



Me² - aber ich bin mir sicher das es auch so kleine Gsichtselfmeter gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

*futtertisch für jenny mach*

*kaffee für Fynii mach*

*wunderschönehässliche frau für Maradil geb*

*slave eine Nuttella überschmiert mit Nutella geb*

*sleepy schnabelflasche für kinder geb*


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> *ein schläfriges* Guten Morgen *nuschelt*
> 
> ihr seit auch immer wach oder?




tanteee^^

naja aber auch nru weil wir arbeiten -.- müsse^^


----------



## Tante V (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Gsichtselfmeter



hey wusste garnicht das du aus bayern kommst ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Me² - aber ich bin mir sicher das es auch so *kleine* Gsichtselfmeter gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mit sicherheit nich nur kleine und sicherlich auch nich wenige, aber es gibt auch einen kleinen Teil echt heise Kerle und Mädels in der WoW Welt, meine Fresse da schleift die Zunge aufm Boden bei manchen *sabber*


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> arg, ne nich Natsu oder Fuma, die hängen mir doch direkt wieder n Kind an die Backe....



Mundhölenschwangerschaft?



Tante schrieb:


> *ein schläfriges* Guten Morgen *nuschelt*
> 
> ihr seit auch immer wach oder?



Wer arbeiten geht is auch morgens schon wach ja!


----------



## Tante V (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> tanteee^^
> 
> naja aber auch nru weil wir arbeiten -.- müsse^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da gehts euch wie mir -.- 

leider

gott sei dank gibts mittwoch bei uns immer frühstück xD


----------



## buffsplz (1. Oktober 2008)

Uhm, weil ja Mittwoch ist und ich diesen Fred hier liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....

Was ist eigentlich mit dem WOWAce Updater? Der zickt ja nur noch. Gibts den noch oder was ist da passiert?


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> mit sicherheit nich nur kleine und sicherlich auch nich wenige, aber es gibt auch einen kleinen Teil echt heise Kerle und Mädels in der WoW Welt, meine Fresse da schleift die Zunge aufm Boden bei manchen *sabber*




omg rennt weg er steht auch auf männer

*schreiend davon renn*


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> da gehts euch wie mir -.-
> ...




auch will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bringst mir was??^^


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Me² - aber ich bin mir sicher das es auch so kleine Gsichtselfmeter gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



PS: sind denn fotos auf eiren profilen? *hrhr


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> *ein schläfriges* Guten Morgen *nuschelt*
> 
> ihr seit auch immer wach oder?


so gut wie ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Maradil schrieb:


> also das seh ich aber anders ;-)


ich auch ich auch


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

*futtertisch für jenny mach*

*kaffee für Fynii mach*

*wunderschönehässliche frau für Maradil geb*

*slave eine Nuttella überschmiert mit Nutella geb*

*sleepy schnabelflasche für kinder geb*


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> omg rennt weg er steht auch auf männer
> 
> *schreiend davon renn*




ich se da ne gewisse be-mentalität  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> *futtertisch für jenny mach*
> 
> *kaffee für Fynii mach*
> 
> ...



an mich denkste wieder nüch!


----------



## Maradil (1. Oktober 2008)

jo bei mir sind glaub ich welche...ka, ich stell mal welche rein eben ^^

und Natsu, nein ich steh nich auf Männer, man kann aber trotzdem sagen das ein Mann gut aussieht :-) Vin Diesel zum Beispiel, find ich echt geil den Typ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tante V (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> auch will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hmmm na gut 
erstma sehen was es gibt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nochwer der Frühstück will? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> hey wusste garnicht das du aus bayern kommst ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hehe, an sowas merkt mans eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (1. Oktober 2008)

morggeeeeeeen!

bin da und auch schon wieder weg, muss jede menge pcs akutalisiern gehn (*gähn arbeit*)


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> an mich denkste wieder nüch!




*futtertisch für jenny mach*

*kaffee für Fynii mach*

*wunderschönehässliche frau für Maradil geb*

*slave eine Nuttella überschmiert mit Nutella geb*

*sleepy schnabelflasche für sein kinder geb*

**fuma ein nackt foto von slave/mara/sleepy geb**

besser?^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Menno, alles muss man selber machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




klar muss ich doch jetzt auch mann (freund) ist arbeiten kind noch zuklein was soll ich sagen -.-


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> PS: sind denn fotos auf eiren profilen? *hrhr



Ich hab n Foto drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> jo bei mir sind glaub ich welche...ka, ich stell mal welche rein eben ^^
> 
> und Natsu, nein ich steh nich auf Männer, man kann aber trotzdem sagen das ein Mann gut aussieht :-) Vin Diesel zum Beispiel, find ich echt geil den Typ
> 
> ...



sag ma wohnst du aufm Kietz? Wie Porno du aussiehst xD


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> jo bei mir sind glaub ich welche...ka, ich stell mal welche rein eben ^^
> 
> und Natsu, nein ich steh nich auf Männer, man kann aber trotzdem sagen das ein Mann gut aussieht :-) Vin Diesel zum Beispiel, find ich echt geil den Typ
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nö kann ich net machen sry^^


----------



## Tante V (1. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> jo bei mir sind glaub ich welche...ka, ich stell mal welche rein eben ^^
> Vin Diesel zum Beispiel, find ich echt geil den Typ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ui ja der gefällt mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sein neuer film is scheiße -.- 





Slavery schrieb:


> Hehe, an sowas merkt mans eben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich erkenn doch meine landsleute xD




blacktor schrieb:


> morggeeeeeeen!
> 
> bin da und auch schon wieder weg, muss jede menge pcs akutalisiern gehn (*gähn arbeit*)



^^morgen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> klar muss ich doch jetzt auch mann (freund) ist arbeiten kind noch zuklein was soll ich sagen -.-



mhm das du mir was zu essen vorbeibringst?^^


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> *futtertisch für jenny mach*
> 
> *kaffee für Fynii mach*
> 
> ...


ohh ein futtertisch... für mich? für mich ganz alleine??? ohhh 



Fumacilla schrieb:


> PS: sind denn fotos auf eiren profilen? *hrhr


auf meinem nicht



Natsumee schrieb:


> *futtertisch für jenny mach*
> 
> *kaffee für Fynii mach*
> 
> ...


ohh noch ein futtertisch?


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm das du mir was zu essen vorbeibringst?^^



träum weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> *futtertisch für jenny mach*
> 
> *kaffee für Fynii mach*
> 
> ...



Natsu du alte Sau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Fynni2007 schrieb:


> klar muss ich doch jetzt auch mann (freund) ist arbeiten kind noch zuklein was soll ich sagen -.-



ich sag doch: Schnabeltass + Jim Beam und der Tag gehört dir!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> ui ja der gefällt mir auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich finde ihn irgendwie interessant aber auch nur weil er den spielt vorallem gegen ende wirds interessant


naja freue mich auf den 4ten teil von fast and furios da spielt er wieder MUAHAHAHAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> klar muss ich doch jetzt auch mann (freund) ist arbeiten kind noch zuklein was soll ich sagen -.-



Na gut, dann mach ich dir nen Kaffe mit und dann kannst weiterschlafen, währenddessen putz ich das Haus, kümmere mich um das Kind und spüle ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun zufrieden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (1. Oktober 2008)

stimmt der Film is schon Kacke, aber zB in Triple X oder The Fast.. war echt echt cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Natsu du alte Sau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




unerlaubtes verändern meines post ich meld dich gleich bei zam dann kriegst uauch ne verwarnung so wie ich ^^


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Na gut, dann mach ich dir nen Kaffe mit und dann kannst weiterschlafen, währenddessen putz ich das Haus, kümmere mich um das Kind und spüle ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




armes kind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tante V (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich finde ihn irgendwie interessant aber auch nur weil er den spielt vorallem gegen ende wirds interessant
> 
> 
> naja freue mich auf den 4ten teil von fast and furios da spielt er wieder MUAHAHAHAHA
> ...




jo fast and furios war ganz cool obwohl ich nich so auf autofilme steh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber das ende von babylon fand ich scheiße -.- da hat irgendwas gefehlt ....
na ja mal sehen was als nächstes kommt. heut gehts erstmal in wall.e 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *freu*

Maradil, stimmt ja xXx hat er ja auch gemacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der war auch cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> stimmt der Film is schon Kacke, aber zB in Triple X oder The Fast.. war echt echt cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



RIDDICK GENIAL


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Na gut, dann mach ich dir nen Kaffe mit und dann kannst weiterschlafen, währenddessen putz ich das Haus, kümmere mich um das Kind und spüle ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das wäre mal was wann kommst vorbei ? hoffe brauchst net solange freu hm  mom was willst  du dafür haben *grübel*überleg*angst bekomm* natsu hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> armes kind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bla bla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (1. Oktober 2008)

WALL.E is echt so geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 guck mir jeden tag den trailer an XD
aber wo wir grad bei Filem sind, worauf ich mich auch freue : FarCry, MAX PAYNE (GEILOOOO) , DragonBall, Zelda..... sicherlich geile Filme, wenn se so werden wie die Games :-)

Ja Riddick war auch geil :-)


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> das wäre mal was wann kommst vorbei ? hoffe brauchst net solange freu hm  mom was willst  du dafür haben *grübel*überleg*angst bekomm* natsu hilfe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Frisches Volkornbrot mit Nutella natürlich, was denkst du denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natsu Hilfe? Da bist genau beim Falschen gelandet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Frisches Volkornbrot mir Nutella natürlich, was denkst du denn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




och natsu ist doch ein ganz lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja denke ma da muss ich nun durch grins


----------



## Maradil (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Natsu Hilfe? Da bist genau beim Falschen gelandet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



XD genau ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni komm zu mich ich verhaue ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsu hat ne große Klappe is aber sicher voll der Liebe ;-)


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> unerlaubtes verändern meines post ich meld dich gleich bei zam dann kriegst uauch ne verwarnung so wie ich ^^



oO


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> WALL.E is echt so geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



WALL.E is echt geil, hab den Trailer auch schon oft angeschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber die beste Neuigkeit überhaupt ist:

The Simpsons ab 06. Oktober 2008 um 20.15 Uhr auf Pro Sieben --> Neue Folgen !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Fynni komm zu mich ich verhaue ihn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau aber wieso ich zudir musst dann schon zumir kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> The Simpsons ab 06. Oktober 2008 um 20.15 Uhr auf Pro Sieben --> Neue Folgen !!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol, Opfer ^^  jane, hoffe die Folgen rocken auch ordentlich :-)


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> och natsu ist doch ein ganz lieber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja den Lieben spielt er gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> XD genau ^^




ihr schweine -.-



und slave wehe du machst fynni was gibts haue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> lol, Opfer ^^  jane, hoffe die Folgen rocken auch ordentlich :-)




Das nehm ich dir übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Natsu hat ne große Klappe is aber sicher voll der Liebe ;-)




was soll den das jetzt heisen?^^


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> genau aber wieso ich zudir musst dann schon zumir kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wo ist gladbeck eigentlich?


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ihr schweine -.-
> und slave wehe du machst fynni was gibts haue
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich mag Fynni 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> genau aber wieso ich zudir musst dann schon zumir kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich bin doch in meinem glaskasten und meinem schild "bitte nicht füttern" gefangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich bin doch in meinem glaskasten und meinem schild "bitte nicht füttern" gefangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mich hauen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> lol, Opfer ^^  jane, hoffe die Folgen rocken auch ordentlich :-)



Hast du was gegen Simpsons? Hey das ist Kult! Banause! 



Slavery schrieb:


> Ja den Lieben spielt er gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Neee der is nich lieb... der petzt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich mag Fynni
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




in Madagaskar gibts so ein kuffiges ding auf der insel der sagt "ich bin ein stek ich bin ein steak" und vorher sagt er "ich habe sie zuerst gekannt"

naja egal versteht glaub eh niemand^^


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Mich hauen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jaaa

haut den slave 
haut den slave

haut den sklaven
haut den sklaven?? wtf??


haha slave ist nen sklav muahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (1. Oktober 2008)

Slave das war ja nich böse gemeint ^^

das einzige Opfer heir is Natsu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ja den Lieben spielt er gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




so wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 `?


----------



## Maradil (1. Oktober 2008)

ne Fuma nix gegen Simpsons, ich liebe die, aber ich bin neuen Staffeln immer skeptisch gegenüber, weil ich immer denke geiler kanns nimmer werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Slave das war ja nich böse gemeint ^^
> 
> das einzige Opfer heir is Natsu
> 
> ...



Na, ich weiß schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Mich hauen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nur wenn du nicht lieb bist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> so wie du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein, ich bin wirklich so, is nichts gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin wirklich so, is nichts gespielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das hätte ich jetzt auch gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin wirklich so, is nichts gespielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja  ne ist klar ich sag von mir auch immer das ich ganz lieb bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nur wenn du nicht lieb bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*lieb bin & Angst hab*


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ja  ne ist klar ich sag von mir auch immer das ich ganz lieb bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bist ja auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huutch (1. Oktober 2008)

Morgääääääääääääään! 

hat jemand kekse, ich habe nur nen Kaffee!? 

Was gibts sonst neues? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Bist ja auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




klar wenn ich schlafe und dann noch nichtmal grins


----------



## Maradil (1. Oktober 2008)

so Mädels, bin aufm Meeting, sehen uns später vielleicht nochmal, haut rein und ärgert euch nich gegenseitig ^^

tschöö mit Ö


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> klar wenn ich schlafe und dann noch nichtmal grins






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bisher hab ich noch nichts von deiner bösen Seite bemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Huutch schrieb:


> Morgääääääääääääään!
> 
> hat jemand kekse, ich habe nur nen Kaffee!?
> 
> ...


klar *keks geb und kaffee klau*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> so Mädels, bin aufm Meeting, sehen uns später vielleicht nochmal, haut rein und ärgert euch nich gegenseitig ^^
> 
> tschöö mit Ö




Viel Spaß, und bis später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



S to the ervus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jaaa
> 
> haut den slave
> haut den slave
> ...



Ah er hat sein Englischwörterbuch gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 GZ!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Maradil schrieb:


> ne Fuma nix gegen Simpsons, ich liebe die, aber ich bin neuen Staffeln immer skeptisch gegenüber, weil ich immer denke geiler kanns nimmer werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Neee... nur politischer^^




Maradil schrieb:


> so Mädels, bin aufm Meeting, sehen uns später vielleicht nochmal, haut rein und ärgert euch nich gegenseitig ^^
> 
> tschöö mit Ö




Töööö


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dann warte ma ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin noch net so richtig warm grins


----------



## Huutch (1. Oktober 2008)

he Jenny, ist genug kaffe da....nicht klauen..........


Gebe Dir auch sehr gerne nen2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Ah er hat sein Englischwörterbuch gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Lieber spät als nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo mein neuer Freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> dann warte ma ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh, dann bin ich mal gespannt, mach dich noch bisschen warm und ich bin in 3 Minuten wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tia du kennst sie noch zu wenig^^


----------



## S.A. (1. Oktober 2008)

moin.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Huutch schrieb:


> he Jenny, ist genug kaffe da....nicht klauen..........
> 
> 
> Gebe Dir auch sehr gerne nen2.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *neuen kaffe wieder hinstell*
wisst ihr wie widerlich es ist wenn man der meinung ist man hat kaffee in der tasse, trinkt dan und stellt fest es ist kakao?
ich hätte ihn fast wieder ausgespuckt


----------



## Huutch (1. Oktober 2008)

Hmmmm so schlimm?^^

Aber einen leckeren Lumumba ist auch nicht zuverachten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *neuen kaffe wieder hinstell*
> ...




Warum machst du sowas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Huutch schrieb:


> Hmmmm so schlimm?^^
> 
> Aber einen leckeren Lumumba ist auch nicht zuverachten!
> 
> ...


hatte halt nicht mit so was süssem gerechnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Lieber spät als nie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich geh eben ma den Zusammenhang zwischen den 2 Sätzen suchen^^


----------



## Maurolotschi (1. Oktober 2008)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen!

*In den Thread hüpf*
*Einen grossen Futtertisch für Natsu hinstell*
*Einen zweiten grossen Futtertisch für Jenny hinstell, absichtlich weit von Natsu's Tisch entfernt*
*Für den Rest einen grossen Futtertisch hinstell, da ja nicht alle so gefrässig sind*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

so und jetzt erzählt mir ma was ich heute schönes machen scheiß wetter also raus geh ich heute nicht


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen!
> 
> *In den Thread hüpf*
> *Einen grossen Futtertisch für Natsu hinstell*
> ...


na keine angst hatte schon 2 futtertische  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen!
> 
> *In den Thread hüpf*
> *Einen grossen Futtertisch für Natsu hinstell*
> ...




*jenny kopfnuss verpass und beim futtertisch futtert*


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Boa ich platz bald bei dem ganzen Futterkram...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (1. Oktober 2008)

GUttttten Moräääääääääääään


was macht ihr gerade so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> so und jetzt erzählt mir ma was ich heute schönes machen scheiß wetter also raus geh ich heute nicht




putzen?^^

tv?

wow in 1 stunde

miniclip.com ist immer nett


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Boa ich platz bald bei dem ganzen Futterkram...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich hab hunger gib her


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> so und jetzt erzählt mir ma was ich heute schönes machen scheiß wetter also raus geh ich heute nicht


ähhhmmmm
weiss nicht, ich muss heut noch zu den pferdchen und bei die terrorkinder


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> GUttttten Moräääääääääääään
> 
> 
> was macht ihr gerade so?
> ...




hm gute frage das frag ich mich auch die ganze zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> na keine angst hatte schon 2 futtertische
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und das genügt dir schon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Natsumee schrieb:


> *jenny kopfnuss verpass und beim futtertisch futtert*


*Natsu verscheuch*
Pfui, du hast selber was! Ab in die Ecke mit dir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Fumacilla schrieb:


> Boa ich platz bald bei dem ganzen Futterkram...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach was, da geht noch mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Ich geh eben ma den Zusammenhang zwischen den 2 Sätzen suchen^^




"Lieber spät als nie" --> Natsu´s Englisch-Wörterbuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Hallo neuer Freund" --> Hab dich geaddet und du hast angenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> hm gute frage das frag ich mich auch die ganze zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du wärmst dich gerade auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> *jenny kopfnuss verpass und beim futtertisch futtert*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Fumacilla schrieb:


> Boa ich platz bald bei dem ganzen Futterkram...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lass stehen der Natsu oder ich futtern es schon weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ren3gaid schrieb:


> GUttttten Moräääääääääääään
> 
> 
> was macht ihr gerade so?
> ...


ähhhmmm arbeiten?


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> putzen?^^
> 
> tv?
> 
> ...




putzen bin fertig

tv ne läuft wieso immer nur der gleiche mist 

wow in  1er std ne da pennt mein kleiner noch net 
miniclip.com ist immer nett ne danke ach ich habs 


Schick mir die Nummer was du gerne mit mir
machen würdest...!
01.flachlegen
02.küssen
03.umarmen
04.verlieben
05.verpiss...dich
06.ignorieren
07.befreundet sein
08.miteinander telefonieren
09.zusammen saufen 
10.mit dir WOW spielen


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Und das genügt dir schon?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nee eigentlich nicht aber der futterneid ist dann nicht mehr so gross  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und
HAU IHN HAU IHN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> GUttttten Moräääääääääääään
> 
> 
> was macht ihr gerade so?
> ...



Ähm Arbeiten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Natsumee schrieb:


> ich hab hunger gib her



Nix... sonst passt nach Feierabend immer durch die Haustür^^



Slavery schrieb:


> "Lieber spät als nie" --> Natsu´s Englisch-Wörterbuch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da muss man erst mal drauf kommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hallo mein neuer Freund.... naaaaa magst du Lollis? *hrhrhr


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

07

für 10 leider no time


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

halöle, bin zwar kein pingu will aber au ma "nutzlosen" spam schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (1. Oktober 2008)

> wow in 1 stunde




achja danke das du mich erinnerst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> 07
> 
> für 10 leider no time


 <<<<  jaja hast noch schnell dazu geschrieben tzzzz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




och menno dacht kommt die 10 bei raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss ich  nachher wieder allein spielen heul schnief 
keiner mag mich keiner mag mit mir spielen wieso bin ich hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja stimmt um natsu zu ärgern grins


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> Schick mir die Nummer was du gerne mit mir
> machen würdest...!
> 01.flachlegen
> 02.küssen
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Hallo mein neuer Freund.... naaaaa magst du Lollis? *hrhrhr






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> <<<<  jaja hast noch schnell dazu geschrieben tzzzz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja ich bin eh noch am arbeiten^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sondern ne  zahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pucky123 (1. Oktober 2008)

kann mir einer von euch verraten, warum ich nicht ins spiel komme????
im realmstatus wird angezeigt, das die server nicht mehr down sind, ich komme nur trotzdem nicght auf meinen server


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> <<<<  jaja hast noch schnell dazu geschrieben tzzzz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja sry^^


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> <<<<  jaja hast noch schnell dazu geschrieben tzzzz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


würd ja mit dir spieln aber karte is seit ca. nem monat abgelaufen und meine mutter gibt mir keinen vorschuss aufs taschengeld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja ich bin eh noch am arbeiten^^




würd ich auch sagen grins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

pucky123 schrieb:


> kann mir einer von euch verraten, warum ich nicht ins spiel komme????
> im realmstatus wird angezeigt, das die server nicht mehr down sind, ich komme nur trotzdem nicght auf meinen server


^

sind noch down


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> würd ich auch sagen grins
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ey komm her und dann siehst das ich arbeiten bin^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> würd ja mit dir spieln aber karte is seit ca. nem monat abgelaufen und meine mutter gibt mir keinen vorschuss aufs taschengeld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das problem hab ich net mutter lebt nicht mehr wow zahlt mein schatz und das muss er sonst kann er net mehr selber spielen hehe


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ey komm her und dann siehst das ich arbeiten bin^^




mit der hand in der hose oder wie war das 

ne spaß bei seite glaubs dir ja darauf warten das wow wieder läuft ist echt ne mege arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ja net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ok schön langsam erkennt man eine leichte dunkle Aura 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich nehm 07 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und 09 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10 würd ich auch gern, nur bin ich arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> putzen bin fertig
> 
> tv ne läuft wieso immer nur der gleiche mist
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
09! *hicks*
*Schankmaid ruf*
*Ein Braufest-Bier hol und trink*
*Durch den Thread torkel*



Jenny84 schrieb:


> nee eigentlich nicht aber der futterneid ist dann nicht mehr so gross
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Zu Diensten, Mylady!

*Natsu anstürm*  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Gama (1. Oktober 2008)

Schonmal wer dran gedacht, diesen Threat an Guinnes zu schicken? Der is ja schon extrem! 

Soviel nutzloses Zeug verdient nen Orden ;-)


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

schönes leben musste haben xD

ausser das mit deiner mutter *tröst*


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ok schön langsam erkennt man eine leichte dunkle Aura
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach weißt ja ein bisschen spaß muss sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Zu Diensten, Mylady!
> 
> *Natsu anstürm*
> 
> ...




tz schwächling ich werd dich mit meiner armee da unten vernichten muahahaha


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> schönes leben musste haben xD
> 
> ausser das mit deiner mutter *tröst*




ne net ganz mann (freund) nur am arbeiten 12-15std am tag ein kind (1 jahr alt ) kaum noch lust auf wow immer das gleiche 
langeweilen deswegen bin ich hier was ist daran schön 

ach das mit meiner mutter ist schon 4 monate her von daher schon oki


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> Schick mir die Nummer was du gerne mit mir
> machen würdest...!
> 
> 01.flachlegen
> ...



Leute leute... also wenn ne Frau schon sowat schreibt nimmt man(n) die 1,2 und die 9!




refra schrieb:


> halöle, bin zwar kein pingu will aber au ma "nutzlosen" spam schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Einfach auf Natsu rumhacken... dann passt das!



Slavery schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Noch achst du... wenn ich dir ma meinen Lolli gezeigt hab vergehts dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (1. Oktober 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> Schonmal wer dran gedacht, diesen Threat an Guinnes zu schicken? Der is ja schon extrem!
> 
> Soviel nutzloses Zeug verdient nen Orden ;-)


Wenn nicht andauernd solche Spielverderber wie DU aufkreuzen würden, wäre dieser Thread schon lange im Guinnes Buch der Rekorde für die beste Mittwoch-Morgen-Unterhaltung gelandet!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tante V (1. Oktober 2008)

*wieder da ist und marmelade-brötchen mitbringt*


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ach weißt ja ein bisschen spaß muss sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jaja spass und ich schaff es immer darunter zu leiden^^


----------



## Ollimua (1. Oktober 2008)

40 minuten noch. Ist hier eig der Postcounter ausgestellt?


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Noch achst du... wenn ich dir ma meinen Lolli gezeigt hab vergehts dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




falsch er macht schon den mund auf für den lolli^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Leute leute... also wenn ne Frau schon sowat schreibt nimmt man(n) die 1,2 und die 9!



na eig hab die ich 10 erwartet 
und das alle schreien klaro ich komm gleich bei dir aufn server dann räumen wa da mal auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ach weißt ja ein bisschen spaß muss sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 07 werd ich jetz in die Tat umsetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Ollimua schrieb:


> 40 minuten noch. Ist hier eig der Postcounter ausgestellt?



ja...


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> falsch er macht schon den mund auf für den lolli^^



Geschmackslos und Unreif!


----------



## Lord Gama (1. Oktober 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Wenn nicht andauernd solche Spielverderber wie DU aufkreuzen würden, wäre dieser Thread schon lange im Guinnes Buch der Rekorde für die beste Mittwoch-Morgen-Unterhaltung gelandet!



Naja und warum hindere ich dich daran es anzumelden? Na? Naa??? Siehst du.. wieder etwas sinnfreies, dass mir meinen Mittwochmorgen verschönert xD


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jaja spass und ich schaff es immer darunter zu leiden^^




einer muss doch hier leiden also bist du es besser als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> *wieder da ist und marmelade-brötchen mitbringt*


*eins nimm und volksfähigkeit von nachtelfen aktiviert und isst*


----------



## taribar (1. Oktober 2008)

argh kaffe leer! mach mir schnell nen neuen!


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ey komm her und dann siehst das ich arbeiten bin^^


ja nee ist klar so wie ich. oh da fliegt ein vogel und das wetter ist so schön scheisse und oh noch ein vogel.



Natsumee schrieb:


> tz schwächling ich werd dich mit meiner armee da unten vernichten muahahaha


und wenn ich komme rennst du immer winselnt weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollimua (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja...



gut


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Ollimua schrieb:


> gut



Auf Jeden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ja nee ist klar so wie ich. oh da fliegt ein vogel und das wetter ist so schön scheisse und oh noch ein vogel.
> 
> 
> und wenn ich komme rennst du immer winselnt weg
> ...




naja kommen musst ja net gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> falsch er macht schon den mund auf für den lolli^^



Alter   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das is mein Lolli... den geb ich doch nich her! Und wer jetzt um die ecke denkt is ne alte Sau!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Fynni2007 schrieb:


> na eig hab die ich 10 erwartet
> und das alle schreien klaro ich komm gleich bei dir aufn server dann räumen wa da mal auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmmm jaja *zwinker zwinker.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Alter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




alt bin ich ja net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (1. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Um was gehts atm ?


----------



## Ren3gaid (1. Oktober 2008)

woho Alle server sind wieder da *freu*


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Hmmm jaja *zwinker zwinker....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja klar was sonst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> tz schwächling ich werd dich mit meiner armee da unten vernichten muahahaha


Komm nur her du *zensiert*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber schöne Tierchen da unten hast du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Fumacilla schrieb:


> Leute leute... also wenn ne Frau schon sowat schreibt nimmt man(n) die 1,2 und die 9!


Tut mir leid, ich bin halt so schüchtern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




> Einfach auf Natsu rumhacken... dann passt das!


So ist das *Natsu verprügel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Um was gehts atm ?


das weiss ich selber noch ned ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*helfen natsu zu verprügeln*


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> na eig hab die ich 10 erwartet
> und das alle schreien klaro ich komm gleich bei dir aufn server dann räumen wa da mal auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie den wenn wir alle auf der arbeit rum lungern?


----------



## Yinnai (1. Oktober 2008)

Huhu zusammen, seid ihr alle föhlich und munter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wie den wenn wir alle auf der arbeit rum lungern?



dann halt nach der arbeit aber selbst das ist ein traum

mensch ich müsst bald ma aufwachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

hallo yin jojo ich kämpfe hier nur grad gegen alle aber ansonst



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (1. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> *helfen natsu zu verprügeln*


*Refra anfeuer* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Yinnai schrieb:


> Huhu zusammen, seid ihr alle föhlich und munter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hiho Yinnai *Natsu einen Tritt gib und Yinnai auf die noch halbvollen Futtertische hinweis*

fröhlich... naja, so fröhlich wie man beim arbeiten sein kann wenn man n'bisschen was zu tun hat^^
munter... definitiv nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab grad mal 4h geschlafen, ausserdem ne erkältung eingefangen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Huhu zusammen, seid ihr alle föhlich und munter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmm naja schon einfachs wetter ist schei,,e ( in der schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und weiss ned was machen und wie gehts dir?


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja kommen musst ja net gleich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Natsu du SAU



Yinnai schrieb:


> Huhu zusammen, seid ihr alle föhlich und munter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


fröhlich ja, ähm fit wie wach nö



Fynni2007 schrieb:


> dann halt nach der arbeit aber selbst das ist ein traum
> 
> mensch ich müsst bald ma aufwachen
> 
> ...


ich war letzesmal da, du nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> alt bin ich ja net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne nur 4 Jahre jünger als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Um was gehts atm ?



Darum das Fynni uns unterschwellige Botschaften schickt...



Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ja klar was sonst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja komm.... der man 12-15 std am arbeiten... du oft alleine mim Sohn.... du langweilst dich und das Wetter is schlecht.... das kenn ich alles schon... nur war ich 18 und sie 29  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich war letzesmal da, du nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab ja auch noch mann und kind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Huhu zusammen, seid ihr alle föhlich und munter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Morgen du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> *Refra anfeuer*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*danke sag*
gut besserung dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <---- (clown zum aufmuntern)


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Ja Natsu driftet heut in diverse Perversionen ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> hmm naja schon einfachs wetter ist schei,,e ( in der schweiz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja bi eus chunt grad e schön dunkli wulch eund het tsonne verrängt -.-


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ja Natsu driftet heut in diverse Perversionen ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




aber echt böser natsu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hallo yin jojo ich kämpfe hier nur grad gegen alle aber ansonst
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso kämpfst du denn gegen alle?

Naja sollte mit deinem Pingu Gott nich all zu schwer sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (gz dazu übrigens)


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aber echt böser natsu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja ein bisschen Disskretion wäre fein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ja Natsu driftet heut in diverse Perversionen ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mensch jetzt ist mein post auf der vorseite untergegangen....


ja NATSU! So hört sich ein richtiger Mann an.... willkommen im CLub der Machos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Wieso kämpfst du denn gegen alle?
> 
> Naja sollte mit deinem Pingu Gott nich all zu schwer sein
> 
> ...




Das is kein Glückwunsch wert Yinnai 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Selbsternennen kann sich ja jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja bi eus chunt grad e schön dunkli wulch eund het tsonne verrängt -.-


wow ä ehre für mi im glichä land wi dr pingu gott ds läbä 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bi üs gseht mä ke himmu meh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> mensch jetzt ist mein post auf der vorseite untergegangen....




Welchen?


----------



## FonKeY (1. Oktober 2008)

wieso wird jede woche nen neuer thread erstellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es steht genau neben dem login fenster...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Wieso kämpfst du denn gegen alle?
> 
> Naja sollte mit deinem Pingu Gott nich all zu schwer sein
> 
> ...



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




naja ich bin mich nur am beschützen


naja mer hend sunne und chli witer weg isches schwarz lol


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

FonKeY schrieb:


> wieso wird jede woche nen neuer thread erstellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wird es das?


----------



## Yinnai (1. Oktober 2008)

FonKeY schrieb:


> wieso wird jede woche nen neuer thread erstellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol gut das ich diesen post nicht verpasst habe, sonst wärs kein wahrer mittwoch für mich


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

FonKeY schrieb:


> wieso wird jede woche nen neuer thread erstellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auf so nen Post hab ich nur gewartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lies doch erstmal alles Seiten durch bevor du postest! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw:  Cooler Typ der FonKey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

FonKeY schrieb:


> wieso wird jede woche nen neuer thread erstellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wir sind lange ned mehr bei dem thema gewesen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (1. Oktober 2008)

gähn...
sodel gumo und so... 

wie wo watt iss los der spaten wird verprügelt? *mitmach* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Auf so nen Post hab ich nur gewartet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




haha ja bevor mal postet sollte man alle seiten lesen *gg*


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> gähn...
> sodel gumo und so...
> 
> wie wo watt iss los der spaten wird verprügelt? *mitmach*
> ...



Fabiiiiiiiii !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jop Spaten wird verprügelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Welchen?



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1040082

diesen... 




FonKeY schrieb:


> wieso wird jede woche nen neuer thread erstellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



flamer *hüstel... lesefauler flamer *hüstel hüstel...


----------



## Ruven (1. Oktober 2008)

hehe moin man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BTW dein Motto ehrt mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> hehe moin man
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, bin bekennender Ruvinist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (1. Oktober 2008)

*rum die ecke schau*


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> gähn...
> sodel gumo und so...
> 
> wie wo watt iss los der spaten wird verprügelt? *mitmach*
> ...




ich krieg die kriese... ich bin wieder auf der vorseite... nun kuk selbst slavery  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> *rum die ecke schau*



Rum? So früh am Morgen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Huhu Blacky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

wb blacktor^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

so  ich weiß was ich heute mach ich geh am nachmittag wieder einkaufen 

alle schicken mir jetzt per pm eine nachricht die bekommen dann meine kontonummer und ihr schickt mir dann das geld genau so machen wir es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> ich krieg die kriese... ich bin wieder auf der vorseite... nun kuk selbst slavery
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab schon gesehn Fuma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> *rum die ecke schau*



*steht hinter der Ecke und haut dir voll eins mim Schläger eins vors Fressbrett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> ich krieg die kriese... ich bin wieder auf der vorseite... nun kuk selbst slavery
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



keien angst die werden auch gelesen so ab und zu^^


----------



## Humfred (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wer ist Kuranyi???



Der Fussball Spieler da, meinste ich weiß den Namen auswendig und kann ihn richtig schreiben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> *rum die ecke schau*


*dank [Adlerauge] seh und begrüssen*

tante edit schlägt fuma mit ihrer alten bratpfanne


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> hab ja auch noch mann und kind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


den mann hab ich auch der hatte aber frühschicht und ist an dem tag schon füh ins bett 
war ja auch nur ein scherz


Ruven schrieb:


> gähn...
> sodel gumo und so...
> 
> wie wo watt iss los der spaten wird verprügelt? *mitmach*
> ...


RUVEN guten morgen


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> so  ich weiß was ich heute mach ich geh am nachmittag wieder einkaufen
> 
> alle schicken mir jetzt per pm eine nachricht die bekommen dann meine kontonummer und ihr schickt mir dann das geld genau so machen wir es
> 
> ...




schonwieder einkaufen?^^


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Humfred schrieb:


> Der Fussball Spieler da, meinste ich weiß den Namen auswendig und kann ihn richtig schreiben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mhm sagt mir nichts^^


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> so  ich weiß was ich heute mach ich geh am nachmittag wieder einkaufen
> 
> alle schicken mir jetzt per pm eine nachricht die bekommen dann meine kontonummer und ihr schickt mir dann das geld genau so machen wir es
> 
> ...




Gut Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nimm wir was mit, etwas mit Spiel und Spannung UND Schokolade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kontonummer musst dir von Natsu holen, is´n Schweizer der hat genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Rum? So früh am Morgen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


slavvvvvvvvyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 



Natsumee schrieb:


> wb blacktor^^



thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Fumacilla schrieb:


> *steht hinter der Ecke und haut dir voll eins mim Schläger eins vors Fressbrett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*BAM* autsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> schonwieder einkaufen?^^




was soll ich sonst machen keine lust mich zulangweilen war doch gestern nur 3std in der stadt von daher 
nur meinen freund hab ich leer gesaugt da kommt nix mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (1. Oktober 2008)

moin jenny mausi...

hab gelesen du sollst bei natsu ned gleich kommen, tzzz bei mir kommste gar ned *schnief*


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> so  ich weiß was ich heute mach ich geh am nachmittag wieder einkaufen
> 
> alle schicken mir jetzt per pm eine nachricht .....



ich geb dir meine kontonummer.... da kannste dann immer die differenz drauf überweisen, welche zwischen einkaufsausgaben und deinem bankguthaben^^



Slavery schrieb:


> Hab schon gesehn Fuma
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmmm kk... hab schon so´n zucken im rechten Auge weil das immer passiert...


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Gut Idee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ey bin ne arme sau ich verdiene noch nicht viel bin erst in ausbildung^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Gut Idee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




nix da bringe keinen was mit is alles meins hahaha


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ey bin ne arme sau ich verdiene noch nicht viel bin erst in ausbildung^^




reicht doch fürn anfang hast ja noch kein kind also her damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> was soll ich sonst machen keine lust mich zulangweilen war doch gestern nur 3std in der stadt von daher
> nur meinen freund hab ich leer gesaugt da kommt nix mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



omg^^

mhm arbeiten ?^^


----------



## blacktor (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> reicht doch fürn anfang hast ja noch kein kind also her damit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wer weiß wer weiß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> reicht doch fürn anfang hast ja noch kein kind also her damit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ey das geld geht alles an benzin und auto weg muss ende jahr ja noch 1600 euro bezahlen an versicherung -.-


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> omg^^
> 
> mhm arbeiten ?^^




mann, kind, haushalt und wow das ist genug arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> wer weiß wer weiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




doch doch weis ich freundin hat ja eh ihre tage imo grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wizue (1. Oktober 2008)

Blackhand is down T.T

so genug whine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> keien angst die werden auch gelesen so ab und zu^^



ich geh hia noch unter... langsam wirds voll im thread... da kommt man mim texten jarnichmehr hinterher^^



refra schrieb:


> *dank [Adlerauge] seh und begrüssen*
> 
> tante edit schlägt fuma mit ihrer alten bratpfanne



ihhhh... bratfett....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




blacktor schrieb:


> *BAM* autsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



keine sorge war nen Pappschläger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *zu refra rüberschiel


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> mann, kind, haushalt und wow das ist genug arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nicht wen man sie so langweilt wie du^^

wow streichen dafür arbeiten^^


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> wer weiß wer weiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


immt auch wieder bei pingus weiss man nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ey das geld geht alles an benzin und auto weg muss ende jahr ja noch 1600 euro bezahlen an versicherung -.-




nix  auto du musst ab jetzt laufen umso mehr bekomm ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 laufen ist jetzt angesagt bei dir


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> nix da bringe keinen was mit is alles meins hahaha



Das Aufwärmen hat sich scheinbar gelohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> slavvvvvvvvyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh hab ich da ne seite beim lesen übersprungen? 
guten morgen



Ruven schrieb:


> moin jenny mausi...
> 
> hab gelesen du sollst bei natsu ned gleich kommen, tzzz bei mir kommste gar ned *schnief*


nee der Natsu sieht nur in egal was man schreibt, was versautes und du offensichtlich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> ich geh hia noch unter... langsam wirds voll im thread... da kommt man mim texten jarnichmehr hinterher^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


entschuldigung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*auf knie geh*


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nicht wen man sie so langweilt wie du^^
> 
> wow streichen dafür arbeiten^^




sagte doch das alles ist arbeit mom hab noch das einkaufen vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also mann , kind, haushalt,wow und einkaufen


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ey das geld geht alles an benzin und auto weg muss ende jahr ja noch 1600 euro bezahlen an versicherung -.-



zahlst du alles jährlich oder läuft das in der schwitz anders?


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> entschuldigung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Angenommen.... willsten bier oder 2 oder 3??


----------



## Sleepysimon (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ey das geld geht alles an benzin und auto weg muss ende jahr ja noch 1600 euro bezahlen an versicherung -.-



########

ME2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vorallem wenn man noch tunt *hust*


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> zahlst du alles jährlich oder läuft das in der schwitz anders?



man bezahlt 1x im jahr


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> nix  auto du musst ab jetzt laufen umso mehr bekomm ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



NIEMALS^^


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Angenommen.... willsten bier oder 2 oder 3??


scheiss alkis die schon am frühen morgen bier saufen müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Angenommen.... willsten bier oder 2 oder 3??


ne danke, bin leider noch etwas zu jung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> man bezahlt 1x im jahr



ok... ich bezahl monatlich^^ nur steuer 1x im jahr...


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> scheiss alkis die schon am frühen morgen bier saufen müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



....***



refra schrieb:


> ne danke, bin leider noch etwas zu jung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




***.... Schade grad hat ich meinen neuen Flaschenöffner geholt....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> ok... ich bezahl monatlich^^ nur steuer 1x im jahr...




ich muss keine steuern bezahlen da ich in der lehre bin und wen ich alles selber bezahlen müsste würd ich sogar minus machen -.-

naja ich muss mir ja ein 18 jähriges auto mit 173 ps um 2 liter motor kaufen ....^^


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

fuma das ding funktioniert doch net ?^^


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

na der sieht schick aus xD

höhö auf alle hier im thread!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was fürn geiler Flaschenöffner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich muss keine steuern bezahlen da ich in der lehre bin und wen ich alles selber bezahlen müsste würd ich sogar minus machen -.-
> 
> naja ich muss mir ja ein 18 jähriges auto mit 173 ps um 2 liter motor kaufen ....^^



Mustang GT? oO




Natsumee schrieb:


> fuma das ding funktioniert doch net ?^^



Doch sicher.... nur die hinterste Reihe geht nich auf xD


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> was fürn geiler Flaschenöffner
> ...




Hey mein Freund... ´n Bier?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rofay (1. Oktober 2008)

ach wie schön ist das, erstmal schön ausgeschlafen ab heute Ferien gleich WoW an und los geaddelt. Hehe gretzi an alle die auf der Arbeit fest stecken!


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Rofay schrieb:


> ach wie schön ist das, erstmal schön ausgeschlafen ab heute Ferien gleich WoW an und los geaddelt. Hehe gretzi an alle die auf der Arbeit fest stecken!


hi hab auch ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

so bin wieder weg bisschen mit meinem sohn spielen und dann wow wünsch euch noch was bis später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rofay (1. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> hi hab auch ferien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hehe nice auch erstmal wow jetzt?


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> so bin wieder weg bisschen mit meinem sohn spielen und dann wow wünsch euch noch was bis später
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ciao caio  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

11.13 Uhr... wie alle am Zocken sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nix mehr los hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

bye viel spass mit deinem sohn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Mustang GT? oO




ne der mustang gt hat ja viel mehr ps^^

hab nur nen Toyota Mr2


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ciao caio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




nicht weinen bin ja net aus der welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also bb


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> nicht weinen bin ja net aus der welt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja doch ^^

aus der mittwoch welt


----------



## Maurolotschi (1. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> hehe moin man
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Etwas verspätet aber was soll's... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MOOOOORNING Ruven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





blacktor schrieb:


> *rum die ecke schau*


WAAAH!
*sich verängstigt in einer anderen Ecke verkriecht*



Fumacilla schrieb:


> *steht hinter der Ecke und haut dir voll eins mim Schläger eins vors Fressbrett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke Fuma du hast mich gerettet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Jenny84 schrieb:


> scheiss alkis die schon am frühen morgen bier saufen müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


What shagst du? hicks! *erhebt seinen Braufest-Bierkrug auf Jenny*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 
ich werd hier wieder wahnsinnig


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> ich werd hier wieder wahnsinnig



warum?


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne der mustang gt hat ja viel mehr ps^^
> 
> hab nur nen Toyota Mr2



Ah schönes auto... nur etwas zu instabil in den kurven meiner meinung nach wegen dem antrieb...



Jenny84 schrieb:


> AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> ich werd hier wieder wahnsinnig



warum?


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> ich werd hier wieder wahnsinnig


ööhm wieso wenn ich fragen darf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*verängstigt fragend*


----------



## Zoina (1. Oktober 2008)

Immer noch Arbeit!! will WoW zocken!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blacktor (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> oh hab ich da ne seite beim lesen übersprungen?
> guten morgen
> 
> 
> ...




huhu jenny *winke*


----------



## blacktor (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> ich werd hier wieder wahnsinnig



was ist los ?


----------



## blacktor (1. Oktober 2008)

Zoina schrieb:


> Immer noch Arbeit!! will WoW zocken!!!!!!!!!!



hust, wer nicht?


----------



## blacktor (1. Oktober 2008)

ist euch die luft ausgegagen?

apropo: 4fach post xD


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> ist euch die luft ausgegagen?
> 
> apropo: 4fach post xD


ne kann noch atmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gz zum 4fach post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

haha ich hab am nachmittag frei und werd nach hause gehen muhahahaha^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

weil sie hier mal wieder schlimmer wie die kleinen kinder sind.
ähh die macht nicht die arbeit für meine abteilung also geh ich ihr solange auf den senkel bis sie mein zeug macht usw. usw.


----------



## Maurolotschi (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> ich werd hier wieder wahnsinnig


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

moment... ma kuken... einatmen... ausatmen... ne geht noch alles... die zocken doch alle von der arbeit aus bestimmt xD


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

HHHAAAAALLLLLOOO ich sterbe hier vor langeweile!


----------



## Nimophelio (1. Oktober 2008)

Was gehst du auch arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> HHHAAAAALLLLLOOO ich sterbe hier vor langeweile!



magst mir gesellschaft leisten? mir ist auch faad


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

ich sterbe hier vor langeweile und ich muss ned ma arbeiten oO


----------



## Natsumee (1. Oktober 2008)

so leute ich bin weg ciao ciao man sieht sich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> HHHAAAAALLLLLOOO ich sterbe hier vor langeweile!


Haaaaaallloo, darfst gern ein bisschen was arbeiten für mich *Einen Stapel Bestellungen rüberschieb*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> so leute ich bin weg ciao ciao man sieht sich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bye oh grossä pingu-gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> so leute ich bin weg ciao ciao man sieht sich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Jenny.... warum sollte es dir besser gehen als mir??????


----------



## blacktor (1. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> so leute ich bin weg ciao ciao man sieht sich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tschüüüüüü bis später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (1. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt 2 buffed.de Community's.
Einmal die buffed.de Community und einmal die Mittwoch-Morgen-Nicht-Spielen-Können Community.
*mikrophon nehm*
Bald mach ich ne Dokumentation draus.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Was gehst du auch arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich weiss auch nicht, irgentwas drängt mich jeden morgen hier aufzutauchen



blacktor schrieb:


> magst mir gesellschaft leisten? mir ist auch faad


jaaa. sitz doch im moment in der langweiligen zentrale auch von mir glaskasten genannt



refra schrieb:


> ich sterbe hier vor langeweile und ich muss ned ma arbeiten oO


selbst schuld



Fumacilla schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stimmt auch wieder


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Es gibt 2 buffed.de Community's.
> Einmal die buffed.de Community und einmal die Mittwoch-Morgen-Nicht-Spielen-Können Community.
> *mikrophon nehm*
> Bald mach ich ne Dokumentation draus.


 /sign so ist es echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist ähnlich wie bei den nachtschwärmern hier


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> /sign so ist es echt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nur das die nachtschwärmer jeden tag spammen dürfen und wir NUR mittwochs


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> selbst schuld


wie kann ich da selbst schuld ham wenn's wetter schei,,e is, es noch bissl dauert bis meine freundin wach is und ich 15 bin und kinderarbeit verboten is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nur das die nachtschwärmer jeden *tag* spammen dürfen und wir NUR mittwochs


ne die dürfen nur jede nacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (1. Oktober 2008)

O.o.. heut ist ja Mittwoch... 
Voll vergessen.. 
Schon toll wenn man Dienstags Urlaub hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Bin wieder da ihr Lieben, aber in 15 Minuten wieder weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> O.o.. heut ist ja Mittwoch...
> Voll vergessen..
> Schon toll wenn man Dienstags Urlaub hat
> 
> ...


hi xelyna
wb slave


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> O.o.. heut ist ja Mittwoch...
> Voll vergessen..
> Schon toll wenn man Dienstags Urlaub hat
> 
> ...



Schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (1. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> O.o.. heut ist ja Mittwoch...
> Voll vergessen..
> Schon toll wenn man Dienstags Urlaub hat
> 
> ...


Pass auf mach sie nich neidisch!
Ich versuch hier Untersuchungen anzustellen!


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nur das die nachtschwärmer jeden tag spammen dürfen und wir NUR mittwochs



und ich zb nur mittwochs da bin wenn ich nachtschicht hatte oder frühschicht am palettierer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Pass auf mach sie nich neidisch!
> Ich versuch hier Untersuchungen anzustellen!


wieso sollte ich neidisch sein hab noch 2 wochen ferien *neidisch mach* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was für untersuchungen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tante edit stürmte in mein zimmer und schrie:101 posts!
weiss au ned was die wollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> O.o.. heut ist ja Mittwoch...
> Voll vergessen..
> Schon toll wenn man Dienstags Urlaub hat
> 
> ...



jaja ufn gelben schein wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Slavery schrieb:


> Bin wieder da ihr Lieben, aber in 15 Minuten wieder weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nur 15 min mittag?


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> wie kann ich da selbst schuld ham wenn's wetter schei,,e is, es noch bissl dauert bis meine freundin wach is und ich 15 bin und kinderarbeit verboten is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


kein hund oder so?



refra schrieb:


> ne die dürfen nur jede nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


okay dann dürfen die halt jeden abend von 21 - 6 uhr spammen
besser?



Xelyna schrieb:


> O.o.. heut ist ja Mittwoch...
> Voll vergessen..
> Schon toll wenn man Dienstags Urlaub hat
> 
> ...


guten morgen Xely



Slavery schrieb:


> Bin wieder da ihr Lieben, aber in 15 Minuten wieder weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wb Slav


----------



## blacktor (1. Oktober 2008)

neeeeeeeeeeed essen => kohldampf ^^

in 5 min ist es so weit *juhu*


----------



## blacktor (1. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> O.o.. heut ist ja Mittwoch...
> Voll vergessen..
> Schon toll wenn man Dienstags Urlaub hat
> 
> ...




huhu *winke*


----------



## Nimophelio (1. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> wieso sollte ich neidisch sein hab noch 2 wochen ferien *neidisch mach*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich untersuche das Verhalten der Mittwoch-Morgens-Nicht-Spielen-Können Menschen.
Wie gesagt bald mach ich ne Dokumentation draus!
Und ich hab au 2 Wochen Ferien!
Du beeinflusst meine Untersuchungen!


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Ich untersuche das Verhalten der Mittwoch-Morgens-Nicht-Spielen-Können Menschen.
> Wie gesagt bald mach ich ne Dokumentation draus!
> Und ich hab au 2 Wochen Ferien!
> Du beeinflusst meine Untersuchungen!



nein warum ist doch nachwievor authentisch?

du beeinflusst deine arbeit grade selbst... willste ne doku... dann sei still und lausche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder meinste tierdokus wurden mit statt über löwen und affen etc gedreht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> kein hund oder so?
> 
> 
> okay dann dürfen die halt jeden abend von 21 - 6 uhr spammen
> besser?


1.ne 2 katzen aber die pennen beide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. sry ich bin so nen ööhm kennt ihr die sendung monk?^^
bin wie der nur weniger schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (1. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> O.o.. heut ist ja Mittwoch...
> Voll vergessen..
> Schon toll wenn man Dienstags Urlaub hat
> 
> ...


oh hiho Xely!

jetzt ist das Mittwoch-Spam-Team komplett glaube ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Slavery schrieb:


> Bin wieder da ihr Lieben, aber in 15 Minuten wieder weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wb und gleich wieder cu, jetzt geht's ab in den mittag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> 1.ne 2 katzen aber die pennen beide
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mach die viecher wach. mach ich mit meiner miez auch als, weil sie mir sonst nachts auf den keks geht.
oder spamm hier schön weiter


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

so ich geh mal eine rauchen


----------



## blacktor (1. Oktober 2008)

maaaaahlzeit, ich geh mal zum fleischer was zum futtern holen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> mach die viecher wach. mach ich mit meiner miez auch als, weil sie mir sonst nachts auf den keks geht.
> oder spamm hier schön weiter


ich hatte mit 10 schon ma ne katze die hab ich immer geweckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
deswegen war sie auch so böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das will ich bei den zweien ned so (is natürlich eig niemand will das seine eigenen katzen ihn hassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
aber spamen hört sich toll an bald is freundin wach und wir gehn weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das...interessiert euch aber sicher ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (1. Oktober 2008)

XELYYYIIIEEEEE :-*


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

so ich bin au ma weg bye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 (auch wenn das wohl keiner liest)


----------



## Sleepysimon (1. Oktober 2008)

Die letzten 2 Wochen waren scheiße -.- Komm gar nicht zum spammen :-!


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> ich hatte mit 10 schon ma ne katze die hab ich immer geweckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wohin?
ach und re


----------



## Maradil (1. Oktober 2008)

wb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so in 5 Minuten is Mittagspause und danach leider nochmal Meeting bis halb 5 -.- morgen gehts dann 10 tage nach Berlin, also bin ich nächsten mittwoch leider nichda :-(

Macht mir in der Zeit keinen Unsinn ;-)

Jenny passt auf hier, und SlavyBoy auch XD


----------



## blacktor (1. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> so ich bin au ma weg bye
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



cu 



Jenny84 schrieb:


> wohin?
> ach und re



wb jenny


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> wb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (1. Oktober 2008)

reeeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

LANGWEILIG!!!!!


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

hmpf sie braucht noch "etwas" zeit xD


----------



## Maurolotschi (1. Oktober 2008)

mir nicht, hab nen haufen zu tun *ätsch*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> mir nicht, hab nen haufen zu tun *ätsch*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*grummel*
und vom aus dem fenster raus glotzen bekommt man nur schlechte laune bei dem miesen wetter


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

sind jetzt alle weg?
was mach ich den jetzt heute mittag?

HHHHAAAALLLLLOOOOOO?????


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> sind jetzt alle weg?
> was mach ich den jetzt heute mittag?
> 
> HHHHAAAALLLLLOOOOOO?????


bin noch da aber ned ma lange


----------



## Maurolotschi (1. Oktober 2008)

dann spam hier noch ein bisschen rum, hast gleich 2000 Beiträge, dann haste wieder was zum feiern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> sind jetzt alle weg?
> was mach ich den jetzt heute mittag?
> 
> HHHHAAAALLLLLOOOOOO?????


ne bin noch da
was du machst? was essen gehen? siesta? oder so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

wie findet ihr die angel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich gerade gemacht >.<


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

bin au noch da... seit 11 is nix mehr zu tun... aber auch garnix mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (1. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> wie findet ihr die angel?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


"Ruf" schreibt man gross, ansonsten find ich's gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> dann spam hier noch ein bisschen rum, hast gleich 2000 Beiträge, dann haste wieder was zum feiern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


alleine nicht, aber da doch noch ein paar da sind gern



Maurolotschi schrieb:


> ne bin noch da
> was du machst? was essen gehen? siesta? oder so?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


muss ja hier am telefon bleiben



Fumacilla schrieb:


> bin au noch da... seit 11 is nix mehr zu tun... aber auch garnix mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


willkommen im club


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> "Ruf" schreibt man gross, ansonsten find ich's gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mist stimmt ja >.< danke


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

ich hab meinen pingu weg gemacht, damit ich sagen kann "Natsu siehe ava der frisst dich"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> willkommen im club




Warum geht bei dir nix? Bei uns is ab morgen Inventur... da wird nix mehr Produziert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

sollte jetzt richtig sein


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Warum geht bei dir nix? Bei uns is ab morgen Inventur... da wird nix mehr Produziert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sitze im moment in der zentrale und da ist nie was zu tun ausser telefon


----------



## Sleepysimon (1. Oktober 2008)

Re hab gepennt oO in der Mittagspause


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Im bahnhof Jenny?

Na da machst deinem Namen ja alle Ehre Simon^^


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Re hab gepennt oO in der Mittagspause


und gut geschlafen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wb


----------



## Maurolotschi (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich hab meinen pingu weg gemacht, damit ich sagen kann "Natsu siehe ava der frisst dich"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





refra schrieb:


> sollte jetzt richtig sein


IST richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Re hab gepennt oO in der Mittagspause


wb Sleepy (Sleepy... klar pennst du bei dem namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

so jetz isse feddisch bye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *wink*


----------



## Sleepysimon (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab den Nick nicht umsonst x)

Aber ich bin die letzten 3 Tage verschlafener als normal oO


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Im bahnhof Jenny?
> 
> Na da machst deinem Namen ja alle Ehre Simon^^


nee nicht bahnhof wobei ich mir hier als wie im bahnhof vorkomme.
baugewerbe


----------



## René93 (1. Oktober 2008)

ich frag mich wie viele antworten nächste woch bei dem thread sind...


----------



## Sleepysimon (1. Oktober 2008)

René93 schrieb:


> ich frag mich wie viele antworten nächste woch bei dem thread sind...



Weniger weil ich nicht da bin und Berufsschule habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nee nicht bahnhof wobei ich mir hier als wie im bahnhof vorkomme.
> baugewerbe



Schlosser? Architekturbüro? Maurer? Dachdecker?

Lol wieso erscheints wie Bahnhof da? Soviel durchgangsverkehr oder pfeift dein Chef immer nach dir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich hab den Nick nicht umsonst x)
> 
> Aber ich bin die letzten 3 Tage verschlafener als normal oO


ich aber auch ist bei mir aber jedes jahr so wenn das wetter schlechter wird


----------



## Maurolotschi (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich aber auch ist bei mir aber jedes jahr so wenn das wetter schlechter wird


ich bin dann immer müde und hab ne erkältung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Schlosser? Architekturbüro? Maurer? Dachdecker?
> 
> Lol wieso erscheints wie Bahnhof da? Soviel durchgangsverkehr oder pfeift dein Chef immer nach dir?
> 
> ...


baumaschinenverleih und ja hier ist ziehmlich viel durchlauf


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> ich bin dann immer müde und hab ne erkältung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nee krank bin ich eher selten. nur halt müde, aber davon ab schlafe ich eh selten gut


----------



## Fumacilla (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> baumaschinenverleih und ja hier ist ziehmlich viel durchlauf



Ohhh da hat aber wer seinen Humor für heute verloren....

Das drückt die Stimmung, aber ich hab vorzeitig Feierabend... ich bin weg!

*winke


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

nö eigentlich nicht hab nur gerade so mein tiefpunkt


----------



## Maurolotschi (1. Oktober 2008)

Grabesstille herrscht... *sieht einen ausgetrockneten Busch durch den Thread rollen*

Sacht mal, gibt's plötzlich Arbeit bei euch oder was ist? Ich mein nur weil Meisterspammer Natsu weg ist sollte hier doch nicht plötzlich die Stimmung fehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

So, ich seh schon, ohne mich is hier gar nichts los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Re 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Grabesstille herrscht... *sieht einen ausgetrockneten Busch durch den Thread rollen*
> 
> Sacht mal, gibt's plötzlich Arbeit bei euch oder was ist? Ich mein nur weil Meisterspammer Natsu weg ist sollte hier doch nicht plötzlich die Stimmung fehlen
> 
> ...


na spiel nicht gerne alleinunterhalter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Slavery schrieb:


> So, ich seh schon, ohne mich is hier gar nichts los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wb

JUHU es füllt sich hier wieder ein wenig


----------



## Maurolotschi (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> So, ich seh schon, ohne mich is hier gar nichts los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


WEEEEBEEE, endlich! Wo warst denn so lange?!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Jenny84 schrieb:


> na spiel nicht gerne alleinunterhalter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hm das stimmt, Alleinunterhalter ist nix interessantes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber jetzt wird's ja hoffentlich besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edith: 400 Beiträge, muahahaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

ich hoffe doch auch


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War in ner Besprechung, sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und mein Stapel Arbeit wird einfach nich weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jay was denn heut los? Bist mit der Gesamtsituation unzufrieden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ach ich motz mosere nur ein wenig, mir ist so furchtbar langweilig und hier ist auch nicht gerade die hölle los. das ändert sich jetzt aber hoffentlich.
nee eigentlich hab ich nur gerade so ein tiefpunkt, müde und keine lust mehr und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lukwild (1. Oktober 2008)

hi leute,endlich zuhause  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was is heut so los?


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ach ich motz mosere nur ein wenig, mir ist so furchtbar langweilig und hier ist auch nicht gerade die hölle los. das ändert sich jetzt aber hoffentlich.
> nee eigentlich hab ich nur gerade so ein tiefpunkt, müde und keine lust mehr und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach das kenn ich, einfach so´n Scheiß-Tag eben...morgen siehts wahrscheinlich schon wieder ganz anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

lukwild schrieb:


> hi leute,endlich zuhause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ähhmmm 
....
LANGWEILIG!!!!!!!!



Slavery schrieb:


> Ach das kenn ich, einfach so´n Scheiß-Tag eben...morgen siehts wahrscheinlich schon wieder ganz anders aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach nee bei dauert das nicht bis morgen halbe stunde bis stunde dann ist wieder gut


----------



## Maurolotschi (1. Oktober 2008)

lukwild schrieb:


> hi leute,endlich zuhause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hiho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eben ist nix los heute... alle entweder nicht hier oder in mieser laune  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> hiho
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nee nicht wirklich mies nur müde das legt sich bald aber wieder


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

friss nee halbe packung kit kat leer und schon bist du so überzuckert, das du nicht mehr müde bist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> friss nee halbe packung kit kat leer und schon bist du so überzuckert, das du nicht mehr müde bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Will auch :-P

Hol mir schnell nen 4fachen Espresso ^^


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Oh man, hier is nichts los und ich hab so viel arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Will auch :-P
> 
> Hol mir schnell nen 4fachen Espresso ^^




Yppels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> friss nee halbe packung kit kat leer und schon bist du so überzuckert, das du nicht mehr müde bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*hunger hat*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Oh man, hier is nichts los und ich hab so viel arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


endlich jeman der mich versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Oh man, hier is nichts los und ich hab so viel arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie du hast viel arbeit und beschwerst dich das hier nix los ist?
ironie???

ein paar packungen kit kat in die mitte schmeiss


----------



## Sleepysimon (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Oh man, hier is nichts los und ich hab so viel arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab in letzter Zeit auch voll viel Arbeit deswegen spam ich ja schon seit fast 4 Wochen nix mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gierig nach den Kit Kats schnappt


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wie du hast viel arbeit und beschwerst dich das hier nix los ist?
> ironie???
> 
> ein paar packungen kit kat in die mitte schmeiss




Nein, aber ich lies auch gern was hier reingepostet wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich schreib oft mal nichts wenn ich viel Arbeit hab und schau nur nebenbei mal rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das kann ich ja so jetz nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Hab in letzter Zeit auch voll viel Arbeit deswegen spam ich ja schon seit fast 4 Wochen nix mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo Yppels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bei mir machts nich mal vor nem Feiertag halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Nein, aber ich lies auch gern was hier reingepostet wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


selbst schreiben dann hab ich auch was zu tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

wollt ihr meine 2000 nich gönnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: oh gerade gesehen hab ja schon 2001 beiträge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mist wasa lass ich mir den jetzt einfallen??

ähmmm....

ihr habt mich nicht mehr lieb?

was ist eigentlich heute mit Coco?


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> selbst schreiben dann hab ich auch was zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mach ich ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das hat auch einen Haken und zwar - Ich will n Date mit Kate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

GZ Jay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Mach ich ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


öhhm und jetzt ich kann dir keines besorgen *kopf schüttel* nein nein


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> öhhm und jetzt ich kann dir keines besorgen *kopf schüttel* nein nein



Warum?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

ich bin widda da! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

und wieder sind sie alle weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> und wieder sind sie alle weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dafür bin ich da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

eine seite zurück blättern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Warum?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich kenn die nicht 



refra schrieb:


> ich bin widda da!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wb


ihr habt gerade rechtzeitig geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich mach heut um 3 schluss ich komm sonst nicht mehr heim hab kein Auto atm -.-


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

gz zu den 2000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (1. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> gz zu den 2000
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


auch von mia


----------



## MasterThardus (1. Oktober 2008)

jeah ich hab diesen komischen Winzen gefüttert und jetzt ist er Level 177!!!


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

MasterThardus schrieb:


> jeah ich hab diesen komischen Winzen gefüttert und jetzt ist er Level 177!!!


aaaahaaaah....


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

dankeschön


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich kenn die nicht



Hätt mich auch gewundert wenn doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (1. Oktober 2008)

13 mins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

MasterThardus schrieb:


> jeah ich hab diesen komischen Winzen gefüttert und jetzt ist er Level 177!!!



Boah ey, is ja hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/ironie off


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> 13 mins
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




113 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hätt mich auch gewundert wenn doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ICH KENN DIE, ICH KENN DIE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Slavery schrieb:


> Boah ey, is ja hammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lass den der hat mein vieh gefüttert


----------



## Sleepysimon (1. Oktober 2008)

9 !


----------



## Sleepysimon (1. Oktober 2008)

8


----------



## Neque neque (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hätt mich auch gewundert wenn doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sei auch du gegrüßt :]


----------



## Neque neque (1. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> 8


spam ftw?^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (1. Oktober 2008)

7


----------



## Sleepysimon (1. Oktober 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> spam ftw?^^



jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> jop
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmm 6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> sei auch du gegrüßt :]


oh wenn überlesen hallo

5


----------



## Sleepysimon (1. Oktober 2008)

Bin weg bye ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bis in 2 Wochen.


----------



## Neque neque (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> oh wenn überlesen hallo
> 
> 5


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (1. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Bin weg bye !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


baba


----------



## Serenas (1. Oktober 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> spam ftw?^^



Oh ja, SPAM!
Wer schon immer wissen wollte woher der Begriff Spam wirklich kommt.(Steht auch bei Wiki)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anwy2MPT5RE


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spam


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Bin weg bye !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Bye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hab sturmfrei in da Firma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Alle auf´m Oktoberfest...nur ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Bin weg bye !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


byebye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *wink*


----------



## Stix (1. Oktober 2008)

Servus zusammen,

dachte ich schau auch mal rein bevor der tag wieder zu Ende ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab eben dann die Klassenveränderungen gelesen das nun jede Tankklasse Gruppen gleich gut tanken können. Häng dann meinen Pala wohl echt an den Nagel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Bye
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


na, du auchbeiaugsburg-wohner... sei froh, dasde net auf die wiesn musst!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
will aunet hin


----------



## Neque neque (1. Oktober 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> dachte ich schau auch mal rein bevor der tag wieder zu Ende ist
> 
> ...


*dreckigauslachundmitdudupose*


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Stix schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> dachte ich schau auch mal rein bevor der tag wieder zu Ende ist
> 
> ...


merhaba!
ach was, wegen dem musste den pala doch ned aufgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ahjo btw: 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist bei euch die buffed startseite auch abgekackt oder is das nur bei mir so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> *dreckigauslachundmitdudupose*


*ganz derbe hau*


----------



## Neque neque (1. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> *ganz derbe hau*


*ausweichen* *rückschlag* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stix (1. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> merhaba!
> ach was, wegen dem musste den pala doch ned aufgeben
> 
> 
> ...



Find den sonst was sinnlos. Die Bosse sind bisher alle "bester" mit nem Krieger zu tanken. Und heilen werd ich mit dem nie find das zu stressig immer knöpfchen zu drücken und target wechsel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

FÜTTERT MICH BIIIIITTTTTEEEEEE
da bekommt man ja komplexe
ja gut solange ich noch vorm ruven bin gehts ja noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (1. Oktober 2008)

sind ja immer noch alle hier gibts ja net ihr süchtlinge


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> *ausweichen* *rückschlag*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*pet draufschick [zorn des wildtiers] [schnellfeuer] (wenns so heisst bin mir ned sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) [gezielter schuss]*


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> sind ja immer noch alle hier gibts ja net ihr süchtlinge


ich war ne zeit lang weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



seit ihr noch da?


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> sind ja immer noch alle hier gibts ja net ihr süchtlinge


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 natürlich was denkst du den  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (1. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> *pet draufschick [zorn des wildtiers] [schnellfeuer] (wenns so heisst bin mir ned sicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*wegblinzel* *eisblock* *arkane macht* *schmuckstück1 (+155 spell)* *schmuckstück2 (140spell)* *instant Pyroblast* Pyroschlag von Neque Neque trifft Refra kritisch für  8995 Schaden, ihr sterbt.


----------



## Aratosao (1. Oktober 2008)

Hällöchen ihr Lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Ist gut drauf*


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Hällöchen ihr Lieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


<--- nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hi


----------



## kolopol (1. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Hällöchen ihr Lieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hallo ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> <--- nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


warum nicht?


----------



## Neque neque (1. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> <--- nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


warum und hi


----------



## Aratosao (1. Oktober 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> *wegblinzel* *eisblock* *arkane macht* *schmuckstück1 (+155 spell)* *schmuckstück2 (140spell)* *instant Pyroblast* Pyroschlag von Neque Neque trifft Refra kritisch für  8995 Schaden, ihr sterbt.


*Insigie* *Streuschuß* *Totstellen* *aspekt des geparden* *Renn zum FH* *Rechtsklick auf PvPZeichen* *Schlachtfeld verlassen* *Ihr bekommt: Desatör (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)* *Log auf Warlock* *Join WS* *Gank den mage* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> warum nicht?


das wetter macht so depressiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


danke aratosao 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (1. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> das wetter macht so depressiv
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ganz deiner Meinung. Regen Regen und.. ehm..Regen?


----------



## Aratosao (1. Oktober 2008)

Sind die Pinguinos Garnicht mehr da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (1. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> das wetter macht so depressiv
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das hilft... DAS aber mehr :]


----------



## Aratosao (1. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Kuller*


----------



## Neque neque (1. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Sind die Pinguinos Garnicht mehr da?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ähm... HIER?!!^^


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Sind die Pinguinos Garnicht mehr da?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


so wies aussieht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (1. Oktober 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> ähm... HIER?!!^^


Du bist doch nur Son Möchtegern Pinguino (Siehe sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (1. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Du bist doch nur Son Möchtegern Pinguino (Siehe sig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


omg hast die ironie net gefunden, oder? ;D
meine sig mach ich selber, aber ich fande, möchteger[...] is lustiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

will auch zu den pingus gehörn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (1. Oktober 2008)

Sorry habe grade diese tolligen Smileys entdeckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (1. Oktober 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> omg hast die ironie net gefunden, oder? ;D
> meine sig mach ich selber, aber ich fande, möchteger[...] is lustiger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lolwut? Ironie? Wo droppt das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (1. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Sorry habe grade diese tolligen Smileys entdeckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


^^


----------



## Neque neque (1. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    sin auch cool :]


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Sorry habe grade diese tolligen Smileys entdeckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gz für dich bin sooo neidisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/ironie off




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (1. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> gz für dich bin sooo neidisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (1. Oktober 2008)

*Roll Im Kreis* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (1. Oktober 2008)

Endlich hab ich mal nen Guten Spruch inner sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (1. Oktober 2008)

REEEE



Aratosao schrieb:


> Hällöchen ihr Lieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hiho, alte Miesmuschel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> REEEE
> 
> 
> hiho, alte Miesmuschel
> ...


hallö
ulululululu


----------



## Aratosao (1. Oktober 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> REEEE
> 
> 
> hiho, alte Miesmuschel
> ...



Wb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Sind die Pinguinos Garnicht mehr da?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


doch hier nur hab ich momentan kein pingu mehr als ava


----------



## Maurolotschi (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> doch hier nur hab ich momentan kein pingu mehr als ava


oO GZ zu deinen 2000 Einträgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> doch hier nur hab ich momentan kein pingu mehr als ava


Na denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (1. Oktober 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> oO GZ zu deinen 2000 Einträgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Heimlich Anschließ* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

vielen dank




Aratosao schrieb:


> Na denn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mach ich mal mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

So sorry war noch schnell beim Kunden...

Muss mich jetz leider auch schon verabschieden...hab noch ne Menge zu tun und hab keine Lust ewig hier zu bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Machsts gut, bis nächsten Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bye *wink*


----------



## Slavery (1. Oktober 2008)

Ach ja Ara, hab jetz Spore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> So sorry war noch schnell beim Kunden...
> 
> Muss mich jetz leider auch schon verabschieden...hab noch ne Menge zu tun und hab keine Lust ewig hier zu bleiben
> 
> ...


bye bye

und jetzt FÜTTERT ENDLICH DAS SCHEISS VIECH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> So sorry war noch schnell beim Kunden...
> 
> Muss mich jetz leider auch schon verabschieden...hab noch ne Menge zu tun und hab keine Lust ewig hier zu bleiben
> 
> ...


bye und viel spass mit spore wenn de ma zeit hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *wink*

viech gefüttert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> vielen dank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja wenn ihr meint... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schliess ich mich natürlich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> So sorry war noch schnell beim Kunden...
> 
> Muss mich jetz leider auch schon verabschieden...hab noch ne Menge zu tun und hab keine Lust ewig hier zu bleiben
> 
> ...


tschüss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> bye bye
> 
> und jetzt FÜTTERT ENDLICH DAS SCHEISS VIECH
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jaaaja, mach mir keinen Herzinfarkt, ich mach ja schon *um Gnade winsel*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber nicht mein eigenes sonder das vom namens Jay (das bin nämlich ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

ich mach auch mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (1. Oktober 2008)

Immernoch alles off?


----------



## Aratosao (1. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ach ja Ara, hab jetz Spore
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tschödidö


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

David schrieb:


> Immernoch alles off?


nö aber uns ist langweilig auf der arbeit


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

David schrieb:


> Immernoch alles off?


ka..
lebt ihr noch?


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

oh mein gott...alle tot...ich..ganz allein im forum...
*angsthab*


----------



## Aratosao (1. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> ka..
> lebt ihr noch?


Net sicher.


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

ja ich lebe noch


----------



## Aratosao (1. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Net sicher.


Genau so wie: 

Schläfst du schon. Wie soll man da bitte mit Ja antworten? Ich geh mal n Fred in WoW allgeimein darüber aufmachen.


----------



## Maurolotschi (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> aber nicht mein eigenes sonder das vom namens Jay (das bin nämlich ich
> ...


Aaah okey, auch gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





refra schrieb:


> oh mein gott...alle tot...ich..ganz allein im forum...
> *angsthab*



Buhuuu, ich bin der Forum-Geist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Genau so wie:
> 
> Schläfst du schon. Wie soll man da bitte mit Ja antworten? Ich geh mal n Fred in WoW allgeimein darüber aufmachen.


juhu es gibt noch überlebende!!
es ist auch genau das gleich mit auf "hörst du mich" nein zu antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serenas (1. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> juhu es gibt noch überlebende!!
> es ist auch genau das gleich mit auf "hörst du mich" nein zu antworten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verdammt, wusste doch das der Typ mich gehört hat Oo


----------



## Aratosao (1. Oktober 2008)

Scheiße. In Berlin (Wilmersdorf) regnet das wie hölle!!!
*Angsthab*

Ah... Mein bruder hats fenster noch offen o_O''


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Serenas schrieb:


> Verdammt, wusste doch das der Typ mich gehört hat Oo


danke!danke du hasst meinen nachmittag gerettet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (1. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> danke!danke du hasst meinen nachmittag gerettet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mutter: "Wie macht das Schaf?"
Kind: "BLÖK"


----------



## blacktor (1. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> ka..
> lebt ihr noch?




bin gerade wieder auferstanden von den toten *buuuhhhhh*


----------



## Aratosao (1. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> bin gerade wieder auferstanden von den toten *buuuhhhhh*


*feared* *Insignie benutz*


----------



## Elesmer (1. Oktober 2008)

ahhhhh ich will wow spielen!!!!!! mein wow acc ist dauertot. 
will succcchhhhtttteeeennnn







________________________________________________________________________________
irgendwann muss jeder mal sinnlos posten und da ist dieser fred super für


----------



## Jenny84 (1. Oktober 2008)

so feierabend 
bye bye bis dann


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Elesmer schrieb:


> ahhhhh ich will wow spielen!!!!!! mein wow acc ist dauertot.
> will succcchhhhtttteeeennnn
> 
> 
> ...


will auch suchteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> so feierabend
> bye bye bis dann


bye bye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (1. Oktober 2008)

Elesmer schrieb:


> ahhhhh ich will wow spielen!!!!!! mein wow acc ist dauertot.
> will succcchhhhtttteeeennnn
> 
> 
> ...


warum gehst du nicht einfach WoW spielen?
Und merk dir: In diesem hochheiligen Thread, in dem Die Pinguino-Götter und Die magische Miesmuschel herrschen, hat jeder Post seinen tiefen Hintergrund, also hör auf, ihn durch nutzlose und spötterische Kommentare zu entweihen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> so feierabend
> bye bye bis dann


tschühüss, bis nächsten mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> so feierabend
> bye bye bis dann




bye bye *winke*


----------



## blacktor (1. Oktober 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> warum gehst du nicht einfach WoW spielen?
> Und merk dir: In diesem hochheiligen Thread, in dem Die Pinguino-Götter und Die magische Miesmuschel herrschen, hat jeder Post seinen tiefen Hintergrund, also hör auf, ihn durch nutzlose und spötterische Kommentare zu entweihen!
> 
> 
> ...



schleimer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (1. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> so feierabend
> bye bye bis dann


Tschö


----------



## Elesmer (1. Oktober 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> warum gehst du nicht einfach WoW spielen?
> Und merk dir: In diesem hochheiligen Thread, in dem Die Pinguino-Götter und Die magische Miesmuschel herrschen, hat jeder Post seinen tiefen Hintergrund, also hör auf, ihn durch nutzlose und spötterische Kommentare zu entweihen!
> 
> 
> ...




kämpf für deine meinung!


/zorn trifft Maurolotschi kritisch für 2609 Naturschaden


jetzt du!^^


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

*träller* will zu den pingus gehörn *träller*


----------



## Aratosao (1. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> *träller* will zu den pingus gehörn *träller*


Komm doch zu den Miesmuscheln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Komm doch zu den Miesmuscheln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gibts für das irgend ne voraussetzung?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (1. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> gibts für das irgend ne voraussetzung?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du musst an sie glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Spongebob mögen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Du musst an sie glauben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


spongebob hehe das is lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wann kommen denn ma wieder neue folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (1. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> gibts für das irgend ne voraussetzung?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nachtelf jäger weee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir rocken das Arathi becken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (1. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> spongebob hehe das is lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kamen in letzter zeit paar auf Nick. Und sonst. Joa, warten und kekse essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und die alten auswenig lernen :]

*700 Beiträge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Maurolotschi (1. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> schleimer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Psssssssst!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Elesmer schrieb:


> kämpf für deine meinung!
> 
> 
> /zorn trifft Maurolotschi kritisch für 2609 Naturschaden
> ...


"Blühendes Leben heilt Mauros für 2400 über 6 Sekunden."
*WotLK-Equip mit 1700 Spelldmg anzieh*
"Sternenfeuer trifft Elesmer kritisch für 7600 Arkanschaden."



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BTW: "Elesmer"... Bist du Eragon-Fan? Dort gibt's doch irgendwas von den Elfen was Elesmera heisst...


----------



## Maurolotschi (1. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> *700 Beiträger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


GZ alter Spammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (1. Oktober 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> GZ alter Spammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Kamen in letzter zeit paar auf Nick. Und sonst. Joa, warten und kekse essen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hmm ok werd ich mir die folgen ma anschaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schlecht hören sich die anhänger der miesmuschel nicht an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich werde mir das noch etwas überlegen^^

ouuu hab ich gar ned gesehn gz zu den 700 beiträgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (1. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Kamen in letzter zeit paar auf Nick. Und sonst. Joa, warten und kekse essen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




gzz!

so ich mach mal feierabend, bis spätestens nächste woche, mit hoffentlich mehr zeit zum schreiben


----------



## Aratosao (1. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> spongebob hehe das is lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kleine frage: Sind EU server deiner meinung nach sehr anders als DE? Im sinne von Kiddys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Nettichkeit etc?


----------



## Aratosao (1. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> gzz!
> 
> so ich mach mal feierabend, bis spätestens nächste woche, mit hoffentlich mehr zeit zum schreiben


Tschödidö


----------



## Aratosao (1. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> hmm ok werd ich mir die folgen ma anschaun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


anhänger der *Magischen* Miesmuschel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elesmer (1. Oktober 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Psssssssst!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wotlk eq ist gecheatet, nur weil ich keinen beta key habe-.-

@eragon: ich habe die bücher gelesen und den film gesehen (leider, so schlecht....) , den namen habe ich aber nicht gezielt danach ausgesucht


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Kleine frage: Sind EU server deiner meinung nach sehr anders als DE? Im sinne von Kiddys
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


kommt immer noch auf denn server drauf an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also zuluhed ist recht friedlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja sry wegen dem magischen ^^


----------



## Aratosao (1. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> kommt immer noch auf denn server drauf an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kann man von DE auf EU wechseln? *hoff*


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Kann man von DE auf EU wechseln? *hoff*


weiss ich ehrlichgesagt gar ned  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (1. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> weiss ich ehrlichgesagt gar ned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hat sich geklärt: Ja D


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Hat sich geklärt: Ja D





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (1. Oktober 2008)

Achja, weis wer wo ich das RealmForum finde? o_O''


----------



## Elesmer (1. Oktober 2008)

nö


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Achja, weis wer wo ich das RealmForum finde? o_O''


schon wieder weiss ichs ned  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sind eig nur noch wir zwei da?


----------



## Aratosao (1. Oktober 2008)

Sieht so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

bin kurz weg


----------



## Elesmer (1. Oktober 2008)

jaja ich bin ja auch noch dabei, schaue nur grade einen film


----------



## Aratosao (1. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> bin kurz weg


Aukey


----------



## Elesmer (1. Oktober 2008)

verdammt, muss ich jetzt wieder ne woche zum spamen warten????


----------



## Elesmer (1. Oktober 2008)

ich habe 4 fragezeichen verwendet, da muss mich doch jemand hören!!!!!

und jetzt habe ich 5 ausrufezeichen verwendet!

haaaallllloooooo einer da?


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

bin widda daaa


----------



## Master of madness (1. Oktober 2008)

jaaaaa es ist mottwoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elesmer (1. Oktober 2008)

ahhh endlich


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Master schrieb:


> jaaaaa es ist mottwoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hallö


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (1. Oktober 2008)

OMFG wir schaffen hier noch die 2000 Seiten.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Aratosao (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin denn mal weg. PlanetSide zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tschö


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Ich bin denn mal weg. PlanetSide zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hmm bye  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> OMFG wir schaffen hier noch die 2000 Seiten.
> d[-.-]b


logo schaffen ma das xD


----------



## Elesmer (1. Oktober 2008)

wir haben doch noch 829 seiten vor uns oO


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Elesmer schrieb:


> wir haben doch noch 829 seiten vor uns oO


na und?^^


----------



## Master of madness (1. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> hallö


dere wie gehts ?


----------



## refra (1. Oktober 2008)

Master schrieb:


> dere wie gehts ?


gut dir?


----------



## Kheltaras (1. Oktober 2008)

ich trage jez mit einem sinnlosen beitrag dazu bei das dieser thread die 200 schafft.

um noch was zum mittwoch zu sagen damit es ueberhaupt was mit dem thread zu tun hat... man sollte die buffedshow ab morgens um 9 am mittwoch raushauen damit man was zu sehen hat.

und weg bin ich


----------



## Elesmer (1. Oktober 2008)

gute idee mit der buffedshow, müssen gleich mal n thread erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master of madness (1. Oktober 2008)

refra schrieb:


> gut dir?


gut muss atm mathe macheb und dann ET lernen gottseidank hab ich mathcad


----------



## Master of madness (1. Oktober 2008)

keiner mehr da ?


----------



## White-Frost (1. Oktober 2008)

nein heut wieder nich dazu gekommen aaaahhhh >.<


----------



## Exodos (2. Oktober 2008)

Is zwar Donnerstag aber schreib trotzdem mal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harlequin / Lakai (4. Oktober 2008)

huhuuu ^^


----------



## White-Frost (4. Oktober 2008)

Oh oh ooohhh ich will darf ich darf ich ach ich nehm mir den spass
HEY SPINNER MAN EY ALDA du gucken auf kalender heut nix is mittwoch bäm oida zefix was nich zu verstehen  daran das nur mittwochs gespammt wird


----------



## Elesmer (4. Oktober 2008)

ahhh ist schon mittwoch? 

nicht?

scheiße, muss wohl noch warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## matth3s (4. Oktober 2008)

Elesmer schrieb:


> ahhh ist schon mittwoch?
> 
> nicht?
> 
> ...




ich auch ^^

EDIT:  nächster schritt zur 2000 hab ne neue seite aufgemacht^^


----------



## Disasterio (5. Oktober 2008)

Ja alles down , mein ende


----------



## nickdaniel (5. Oktober 2008)

hey,

beta server sind down, weiss einer von euch in etwa wann die wieder hochgefahren werden sollen ? war ganzen tag nicht on, hab daher die meldungen nicht verfolgt. mfg


----------



## dende80 (5. Oktober 2008)

blubb


----------



## L-MWarFReak (5. Oktober 2008)

nickdaniel schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> beta server sind down, weiss einer von euch in etwa wann die wieder hochgefahren werden sollen ? war ganzen tag nicht on, hab daher die meldungen nicht verfolgt. mfg




meine güte ihr habt immer probleme =)

ich hab seit einem Monat nicht mehr gezockt weil mein PC kaputt ist, und ich hab deshalb sogar einen Betakey verschenkt >.<

sry dass ich dir net helfen kann, aber ich versinke im selbstmitleid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfG


----------



## Uldart (8. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen, ach ja es ist schon wieder mal Mittwoch !!!!    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeYon (8. Oktober 2008)

Arg, verdammt.

Bin grad extra aufgestanden um schnell Dailys zu machen :X


----------



## Hefara (8. Oktober 2008)

Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da muss ma inner nacht aufstehen weil ma tagsüber ärbeiten muss um wow zu spielen ;_; und was seh ich wir haben Mittwoch -.- man solte den Mittwoch bannen !!

und  nu is mir Langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crâânk (8. Oktober 2008)

Geht mir auch so mich gerade gefreut meine arenapunkte ausgeben zu dürfen und dann les ich das Mittwoch is und server bis 11 down sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hefara (8. Oktober 2008)

>.< Ulterhalte mich !!!!


----------



## Crâânk (8. Oktober 2008)

MIch auch pls mir ist so derbe langweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hefara (8. Oktober 2008)

o.O ok ich hab zeit also gogogo worüber reden wir D:


----------



## Crâânk (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab auch zeit ka Freuste dich auf Patch3.0 ?

was anderes fällt mir gard ned ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laurera (8. Oktober 2008)

mag wer meine erkältung haben?

nein?*schnief*

dann schlepp ich mich jetzt zur arbeit und hofe das heut mittag alles läuft


----------



## Crâânk (8. Oktober 2008)

Ne du danke bin selber krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hf in der arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Romadour (8. Oktober 2008)

Dann Spam ich mal mit, Counter pushen xD

Wer doch fein wenn dann Heut schon der Pre WotLk Patch aka 3.0.xxx kommen würde, oder ?

MfG SpaMacron xD


----------



## Uldart (8. Oktober 2008)

Nee, der Patch kommt erst nächste Woche !


----------



## Hefara (8. Oktober 2008)

jo eig freu ich mich eig auch nich weil so wies ausschaut werd ich northrend erstma nich sehen <.<


----------



## Crâânk (8. Oktober 2008)

Ohh das wäre hammer wenn der patch heute kommen würde endlich Mutilate skillen aber leider kommt er erst nächste woche wie Uldart schon gesagt hat.

Weiß eig jemand sicher ob die 4te Arena Saisonw irklich auch nächste woche mitm Patch endet ?


----------



## Uldart (8. Oktober 2008)

wieso wirst du Northend nicht sehen ?

P.S.: Northend kommt auch erst mit den Addon am 13.11. und nicht mit dem Patch !


----------



## Hefara (8. Oktober 2008)

blauer post o.o also ja


----------



## Uldart (8. Oktober 2008)

Crâânk schrieb:


> Ohh das wäre hammer wenn der patch heute kommen würde endlich Mutilate skillen aber leider kommt er erst nächste woche wie Uldart schon gesagt hat.
> 
> Weiß eig jemand sicher ob die 4te Arena Saisonw irklich auch nächste woche mitm Patch endet ?



1. Der Patch kommt frühestens nächste Woche (ist aber noch nicht bestätigt), Aussage Blizzard "Wir patchen frühestens nach dem Ende der 4ten Saison"

2. Laut Blue Post ist Saisonende für die 4te Arena Saison nächste Woche Dienstag ! Das heißt also, Patchday höchstwahrscheinlich nächste Woche Mittwoch !


----------



## Crâânk (8. Oktober 2008)

K dank dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann kann ich ja arena jetzt ma seinlassen


----------



## soul6 (8. Oktober 2008)

Und wieder einmal ist´s Mittwoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allen einen schönen guten Morgen und viel Spass im RL bis 11 uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich geh mal Frühstücken .
lg
randy




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crâânk (8. Oktober 2008)

Guten Hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hefara (8. Oktober 2008)

guten ich kan erst in 30 minuten essen kaufn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (8. Oktober 2008)

moin zusammen, wahrscheinlich zum letzten male vor dem großen patch.

ich geh dann mal abwarten, kaffee trinken und unendlich viele emails beantworten.

bis die tage


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

was machen die denn bis 11 Uhr wenn der Patch doch noch garnicht kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crâânk (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> was machen die denn bis 11 Uhr wenn der Patch doch noch garnicht kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das wenn wir wüssten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talin78 (8. Oktober 2008)

Nix. Die geben uns nur die gelegenheit mal einzukaufen, Essen, mal ne Stunde schlafen usw.

Ist doch nett, oder?


----------



## Uldart (8. Oktober 2008)

So, noch schnell nen Kaffee reinziehen und dann ab zur Arbeit.... cu later


----------



## Crâânk (8. Oktober 2008)

Talin78 schrieb:


> Nix. Die geben uns nur die gelegenheit mal einzukaufen, Essen, mal ne Stunde schlafen usw.
> 
> Ist doch nett, oder?



ICh weiß nicht was daran ned sein soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feremus (8. Oktober 2008)

HILFE die server sind DOWN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mein leben ist zu ende *heul*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilriad (8. Oktober 2008)

Auch von mir einen guten Morgen *Kaffee rumreich*
Wünsche Euch allen einen schönen Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gil


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Wunderschönen guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtlaufer (8. Oktober 2008)

moin


----------



## Smøre (8. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen alle miteinand...



> *Kaffee rumreich*



Dankeschön...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Smøre schrieb:


> Guten Morgen alle miteinand...



Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rin (8. Oktober 2008)

Morgen zusammen...schreibe gleich eine Physik arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Rin schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen...schreibe gleich eine Physik arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na dann wünsch ich dir mal viel Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ich Physik immer gehasst hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## el_nappo (8. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen! In 10 min geht's in die Schule


----------



## Hefara (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich schreib meine abschlußprüfung in Physik als einzige auser klasse *lach*


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

el_nappo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen! In 10 min geht's in die Schule



Morgen, seit ner Stunde in der Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realcynn (8. Oktober 2008)

Moin Moin,

hach wie ist das schön auf ner lan zu sitzen und dann sind die server mal wieder down gefrühstückt haben wir shisha geraucht und gesoffen und müssen imer noch warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja dan mal an alle noch einen schönen tach^^


----------



## Sebnuclear (8. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen!

ps. füttert mal meine Tiere, die verhungern ja schon fast! =)


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen leute bin wieder daaaa^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wer mich net kennt siehe sig muahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*riesen tisch mit essen hinstell* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluethai (8. Oktober 2008)

jo moin kommt heut der Patch?^^ der Vor patch zu WotLK? mit dem Frisör xD meine Jägerin sieht so unstylisch aus da muss unbedingt was gemacht werdn * auf frisör wart*

lg


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Hefara schrieb:


> Ich schreib meine abschlußprüfung in Physik als einzige auser klasse *lach*



Mutig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne Physik hatte ich immer meine Probleme, da hats öfter mal 5er gehagelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mc Charly (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebnuclear schrieb:


> ps. füttert mal meine Tiere, die verhungern ja schon fast! =)



Euch allen einen guten Morgen!

ps: ich komm vor lauter füttern gar nicht zum langweilen, soviele Tiere habt Ihr alle in Euren Signaturen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Guten Morgen leute bin wieder daaaa^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaub ich hab dich schon mal irgendwo gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen Natsu!


----------



## alex93 (8. Oktober 2008)

/push
/sticky




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

Hii Natsuuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hefara (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Mutig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe Naja xD obwohl ich totaler mathe noob bin is Physik eine meiner leidenschaften ^^
Is einfach intressant und so 
Aber ja stimmt viele raffen es nicht liegt aber bestimmt eher an den tutoren oder Lerern


----------



## Ridiculous (8. Oktober 2008)

seit 4:50 auf arbeit 

herrlich als soldat hats man leicht


----------



## Ridiculous (8. Oktober 2008)

#delete pls


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hab dich schon mal irgendwo gelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das ehrt mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

na alles klar bei dir ??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> Hii Natsuuu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




woooooooooolkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


hey ag mal wo warst die ganze zeit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


wie gehts dir den? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

bin sooo beschäftigt und hab kaum zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber supi gehts mir und dir so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Hefara schrieb:


> Hehe Naja xD obwohl ich totaler mathe noob bin is Physik eine meiner leidenschaften ^^
> Is einfach intressant und so
> Aber ja stimmt viele raffen es nicht liegt aber bestimmt eher an den tutoren oder Lerern



Mathe Noob? Me² 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber hab Schule hinter mit und bin glückliches Arbeitstier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lehrer sind blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Natsu, jop alles klar und bei dir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> bin sooo beschäftigt und hab kaum zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Morgen Wolke, wird denn hier nur Natsu begrüßt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

HIIII SLAVERY   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chrispeaces (8. Oktober 2008)

Guten morgen alle zusammen, ic muss leider gleich los zur Arbeit, aber ich werde wiederkommen!!! Viel Spass beim Zeit überbrücken bis das Leben wieder hoch gefahren wird   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> HIIII SLAVERY
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

MORGEEEEEEEEEN! *reingähn*


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Morgen Wolke, wird denn hier nur Natsu begrüßt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich bin halt der gott^^


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> MORGEEEEEEEEEN! *reingähn*




Morgen Blacky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

mhm

wo ist eigentlich fynii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



soll mal hier schreiben *hust*


@wolke ja mir gehts auch gut hey wen viel zu tun hast kannst mir ja ne PN schicken so paar mal^^

@ slave jojo mir gehts auch gut^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Go Fynni go fynni^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich bin halt der gott^^



Hey, aufwachen, du träumst schon wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

boa les ich da richtig???
WÖLCKCHEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

moin rest...
knuddel @ manu


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Morgen Blacky
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




huhu slavy 
wie gehts wie stehts?


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> boa les ich da richtig???
> WÖLCKCHEN
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Fabi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> huhu slavy
> wie gehts wie stehts?



Gut, bei dir auch alles fit im Schritt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

ooh.. eine PN hätte der Herr gerne.. mhm.. jaja das hättest du wohl gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erital (8. Oktober 2008)

Jöööööh, heut erst um 12.10 Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! Verdammt, der scheinbar ungünstigste Zeitpunkt am scheinbar ungünstigsten Tag...


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> ooh.. eine PN hätte der Herr gerne.. mhm.. jaja das hättest du wohl gerne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mhm was an der PN verkehrt?^^


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> ooh.. eine PN hätte der Herr gerne.. mhm.. jaja das hättest du wohl gerne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Lass dich auf nichts ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

wieso soll ich denn meine ach so knappe zeit investieren und dir eine PN schicken ^^

vermisst du mich soo sehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

natsu und gott hust 

guten morgen erstmal

soviele suchtigs wieder auf einem haufen da kann nur mittwoch sein grins


----------



## Rin (8. Oktober 2008)

Lol, bei mir zieht der Blizzard Downloader gerade ein Patch 3.0.1... was ist das ? ^^


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Morgen Wolke, wird denn hier nur Natsu begrüßt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



muss sie ja sonst gibt der spaten keine ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> natsu und gott hust
> 
> guten morgen erstmal
> 
> soviele suchtigs wieder auf einem haufen da kann nur mittwoch sein grins



Fynni!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckhexaule (8. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen liebe Mittwoch-Threader!

*wink*

Viel Spaß beim "Ich-ignorier-heute-die-Arbeit" Tag!


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> muss sie ja sonst gibt der spaten keine ruhe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Genau der Spaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> wieso soll ich denn meine ach so knappe zeit investieren und dir eine PN schicken ^^
> 
> vermisst du mich soo sehr
> 
> ...



PWNED *rofl*

hach ich liebe diese frau *duck*


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

ruven hat ja so recht!!


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Fynni!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Slavery


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> PWNED *rofl*
> 
> hach ich liebe diese frau *duck*



Sie gefällt mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Immer am Natsu dissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gründet den Wolke-Fanclub *gröhhhl*


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> PWNED *rofl*
> 
> hach ich liebe diese frau *duck*



dafür musst DU dich nicht ducken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> Slavery



Fynni 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rin (8. Oktober 2008)

zieht er gerade bei euch auch einen patch ? 3.0.1


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> dafür musst DU dich nicht ducken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

Rin schrieb:


> zieht er gerade bei euch auch einen patch ? 3.0.1




jo bei mir auch grübel kann mich ma wer aufklären ?


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Gut, bei dir auch alles fit im Schritt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jup soweit alles ok bei mir, auser das ich abuslut keinen biss zum arbeiten hab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

*hüpf, freu, spring*
bussi auf wolkes backe geb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hach ja... so vergeht einem die schlechte laune im flug!


----------



## Hefara (8. Oktober 2008)

so fertig gemacht auf zum praktikum kooooooootz ,,,,,,,,,,,,, noch schnell eine smken .-. und f5 drücken xD


----------



## Schwarzes Schaf (8. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich sitze wieder in der Schule und lerne gleich KHK, ein Programm für Buchführung. Und lese wie immer das Buffed-Forum.

Lehrerin da, bis später.

Gruss Schwarzes Schaf


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> jo bei mir auch grübel kann mich ma wer aufklären ?



nächster pre download, oder schon der komplette ?


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> jo bei mir auch grübel kann mich ma wer aufklären ?



denke ist wieder so vorpacket 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> jo bei mir auch grübel kann mich ma wer aufklären ?



was gibts da aufzuklären nächstre woche ist big patch day ich hoff mal nich sie habens vorgezogen!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Schwarzes schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> ich sitze wieder in der Schule und lerne gleich KHK, ein Programm für Buchführung. Und lese wie immer das Buffed-Forum.
> 
> ...




Lehrerin? -.-

warum habe ich keine lehrerin nur irgendwie 10 lehrer -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Schwarzes schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> ich sitze wieder in der Schule und lerne gleich KHK, ein Programm für Buchführung. Und lese wie immer das Buffed-Forum.
> 
> ...




guten morgen! 
viel spass beim HKK lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Lehrerin? -.-
> 
> warum habe ich keine lehrerin nur irgendwie 10 lehrer -.-
> 
> ...



oft geht halt richtig blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> natsu und gott hust
> 
> guten morgen erstmal
> 
> soviele suchtigs wieder auf einem haufen da kann nur mittwoch sein grins




na entlich hast es geschaft^^

und die suchtis sind die leute die nur mittwochs hier sind^^


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> *hüpf, freu, spring*
> bussi auf wolkes backe geb
> 
> 
> ...



Hat dich mein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den nich aufgeheitert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

@ ruven   schlechte laune?  wo hast du dir die denn eingefangen?
werd die mal fix wieder los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hat dich mein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




macht euch ein Schwulen thread pls^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> @ ruven   schlechte laune?  wo hast du dir die denn eingefangen?
> werd die mal fix wieder los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




der ist dauer schlecht drauf


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Hefara schrieb:


> so fertig gemacht auf zum praktikum kooooooootz ,,,,,,,,,,,,, noch schnell eine smken .-. und f5 drücken xD



Machs gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

aber nur wegen dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> der ist dauer schlecht drauf



Stimm gar nich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> nächster pre download, oder schon der komplette ?




kein plan 1,5gb groß


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> macht euch ein Schwulen thread pls^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mensch Kiddy, das hat doch nichts mit schwul sein zu tun ...


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

Jungs.. nicht streiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> aber nur wegen dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hast ne klasse Einstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rin (8. Oktober 2008)

So muss zur Schule *backroundownloadereinschalt* tschüssi

Rin


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

hab mir sonen scheiss grippalen infekt eingefangen und irgendwie 
darf ich mir keinen gelben schein holen weil ich sonst bis weihnachten 
gar nimmer zur ruhe komm...
Deswegen gibts die bussis nur auffe backe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach manu klar heiterst du mich auf aber du könntest dich ruhig ma wieder blicken lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> kein plan 1,5gb groß




ehm schau im forum ist ein thread dazu die haben geschrieben das du ca 500 MB runterlädst und nächste woche soll de rpatch kommen und da werden die restlichen ca 500 MB runtergeladen


----------



## Schorki (8. Oktober 2008)

möp


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Rin schrieb:


> So muss zur Schule *backroundownloadereinschalt* tschüssi
> 
> Rin



bye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Schorki schrieb:


> möp


blubb


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> Jungs.. nicht streiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nee streten iss dämlisch...
die schweizer bekommen da immer gleich tobsuchtsanfälle weil se sich verbal ned wehren können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ehm schau im forum ist ein thread dazu die haben geschrieben das du ca 500 MB runterlädst und nächste woche soll de rpatch kommen und da werden die restlichen ca 500 MB runtergeladen




ach mir is das doch  egal solange ich mein pala noch vorher auf 70 bekomm grins 
38 is er ja schon willst du solange auf meinen sohn aufpassen ?
grins


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> hab mir sonen scheiss grippalen infekt eingefangen und irgendwie
> darf ich mir keinen gelben schein holen weil ich sonst bis weihnachten
> gar nimmer zur ruhe komm...
> Deswegen gibts die bussis nur auffe backe!
> ...



armer ruven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*losrennteinenteemachtihnruvenbringtundihmdasköpfchenstreichel*


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> hab mir sonen scheiss grippalen infekt eingefangen und irgendwie
> darf ich mir keinen gelben schein holen weil ich sonst bis weihnachten
> gar nimmer zur ruhe komm...
> Deswegen gibts die bussis nur auffe backe!
> ...




Das is schlecht, krank sein nervt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Internet spackt total ab, Router am Arsch, hoff das er heut wieder kommt, dann schau ich wieder ne Runde online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ach mir is das doch  egal solange ich mein pala noch vorher auf 70 bekomm grins
> 38 is er ja schon willst du solange auf meinen sohn aufpassen ?
> grins




wen ihn her bringst^^

hab wireless also wen laptop hast sollte das gut gehen^^

darfst aber net weg^^

würde nur am wochenende gehen oder unter der woche am 16 uhr


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> nee streten iss dämlisch...
> die schweizer bekommen da immer gleich tobsuchtsanfälle weil se sich verbal ned wehren können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tihihiihiii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckhexaule (8. Oktober 2008)

Lasst doch die Jungs in Ruhe!
Wahre Liebe gibts eh nur unter Männer!
Wobei - ach ich will es mir gar nicht vorstellen - bbrrr :-(

Ruven ist nicht immer schlecht drauf, der hat auch mal gute 10min :-)


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> armer ruven
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




eigentlich reicht da auch 

*pfannenehmundruvendamitverprügelbiserschläft*


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

hat schon jemand die systemanforderungen gehsen für WoTLK ?

ich finde die nicht mal so schlimm... bin schon gespannt ob daralan (äh heißt das so?) auch so fps drückend wird wie shat


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> armer ruven
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*schnurr* mich an wölkchen kuschel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Manu ich bring dir meinen hab en neuen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> eigentlich reicht da auch
> 
> *pfannenehmundruvendamitverprügelbiserschläft*



Dann geb ich dir aber nen Gong mit das du leuchtest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckhexaule (8. Oktober 2008)

Gute Besserung Ruven!


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Lasst doch die Jungs in Ruhe!
> Wahre Liebe gibts eh nur unter Männer!
> Wobei - ach ich will es mir gar nicht vorstellen - bbrrr :-(
> 
> Ruven ist nicht immer schlecht drauf, der hat auch mal gute 10min :-)




wir wollen nicht wissen was ruven und slave machen meno

jetzt krieg ich sicheralptraum


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wen ihn her bringst^^
> 
> hab wireless also wen laptop hast sollte das gut gehen^^
> 
> ...




hehe ist echt mist  das mein freund erst nächsten monat urlaub hat grins


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> *schnurr* mich an wölkchen kuschel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So wie ich dich kenn würdest des sofort machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Gute Besserung Ruven!




Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird schon, bin ja noch ned aus zucker


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

natsu..natsu.. wieso bist du nur so gemein


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> So wie ich dich kenn würdest des sofort machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




watt das kuscheln oder dir den router bringen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wir wollen nicht wissen was ruven und slave machen meno
> 
> jetzt krieg ich sicheralptraum



Du willst es aber heute wissen hm?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. Oktober 2008)

morgen


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> morgen



morgen *winke*


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> watt das kuscheln oder dir den router bringen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das kuscheln lassen wa mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber den Router würdest mir geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schorki (8. Oktober 2008)

meenste dit update


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich seh grad, mein Account is am Sonntag 2 Jahre alt geworden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

Schorki schrieb:


> meenste dit update



also ich hab schon 66% und bin grad erst 5mins dran leg dir ma ne bessere leitung zu grins


----------



## Shanaran (8. Oktober 2008)

*moin*

och ne, schon wieder mittwoch?...

ich mach mir erstmal nen kaffe


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Das kuscheln lassen wa mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also ich würd beides machen... nur für das eine bekomm ich dann am WE die Ohren lang gezogen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich seh grad, mein Account is am Sonntag 2 Jahre alt geworden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




happü bürthday tu yu,
marmelade im schuh und so ne...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> hat schon jemand die systemanforderungen gehsen für WoTLK ?
> 
> ich finde die nicht mal so schlimm... bin schon gespannt ob daralan (äh heißt das so?) auch so fps drückend wird wie shat




systemanfoderungen werden eh gleich sein


----------



## Schorki (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> also ich hab schon 66% und bin grad erst 5mins dran leg dir ma ne bessere leitung zu grins




hat es grad angemacht als icks screen schoss


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> also ich würd beides machen... nur für das eine bekomm ich dann am WE die Ohren lang gezogen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

o.O die leute aus NRW werden immer mehr...
ob ich da noch hin ziehn will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> happü bürthday tu yu,
> marmelade im schuh und so ne...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schorki (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> systemanfoderungen werden eh gleich sein




Betriebssystem:

Windows XP (Service Pack 3) oder Windows Vista (Service Pack 1)


CPU:

Minimum: Intel Pentium 4 1,3 GHz oder AMD Athlon XP 1500+

Empfohlen: Dual-Core-Prozessoren wie Intel Pentium D oder AMD Athlon 64 X2



Hauptspeicher:

Minimum: 512 MB RAM (1 GB für Vista)

Empfohlen: 1 GB RAM (2 GB für Vista)



Grafikkarte:

Minimum: 3D-Grafikprozessor mit Hardware-T&L, 32 MB Video-RAM (zum Beispiel ATI Radeon 7200- oder NVIDIA GeForce 2-Klasse oder besser).



Empfohlen: 3D- Grafikprozessor mit Vertex- und Pixelshader-Fähigkeit, 128 MB Video-RAM  (zum Beispiel ATI Radeon X1600- oder NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT-Klasse oder besser).


Sound:

DirectX-kompatible Soundkarte oder Motherboard-Soundfähigkeit.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

hmhmhmhmhm.. ich geh duschen
mir wirds hier zu bunt^^


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> systemanfoderungen werden eh gleich sein


http://wow.buffed.de/news/7428/wow-systema...f-the-lich-king

sind ein bissal in die höhe gegagen, aber stört mich ned weiter, hab mind doppelt so nen starken pc wie da empfohlen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw: bin mal 10 min afk


----------



## Nimophelio (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> also ich hab schon 66% und bin grad erst 5mins dran leg dir ma ne bessere leitung zu grins


Glaub mir das gelahme kommt noch...Du hast dir wahrscheinlich letztens die 900MB runterladen dann GZ das sind sie...
Das heisst er klappert sie ab und lädt noch nix runter


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

hust da war einer schneller wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<= afk


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> systemanfoderungen werden eh gleich sein



MÖÖÖTZ falsch steht sogar bei buffed...
der proz muss 500mhz schneller sein die grafikkarte etwas mehr leisten...
aber denk nich das jemand ernsthaft am minimum spielt!


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> hmhmhmhmhm.. ich geh duschen
> mir wirds hier zu bunt^^



*FAUCH*

ich sag ma besser sonst nix zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Glaub mir das gelahme kommt noch...Du hast dir wahrscheinlich letztens die 900MB runterladen dann GZ das sind sie...
> Das heisst er klappert sie ab und lädt noch nix runter




na konntest du net leise sein jetzt brauch ich ca 2std -.-


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich seh grad, mein Account is am Sonntag 2 Jahre alt geworden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




gz^^

meiner wird am 6 Januar 3^^


----------



## Apfelbrot (8. Oktober 2008)

guten morgen...


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> na konntest du net leise sein jetzt brauch ich ca 2std -.-




ist doch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kannst doch eh net spielen^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Apfelbrot schrieb:


> guten morgen...




Morgen

*Apfetasche rüberschmeis*


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

"Um ca. 8 Uhr hat mich der Spieler „So-und-so“ einen „dämlichen Vollspast“ genannt."

So steht das unter Belästigung auf www.wow-europe.com 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin ich grad drüber gestolpert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ist doch egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich weiß das ich net spielen kann aber macht nix mein sohn ist wieso noch wach könnt jetzt nur schon 40 sein heul


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (8. Oktober 2008)

moin ^^ bin zwar schon seit 3h wach... aber naja ^^


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> "Um ca. 8 Uhr hat mich der Spieler „So-und-so“ einen „dämlichen Vollspast“ genannt."
> 
> So steht das unter Belästigung auf www.wow-europe.com
> 
> ...




aha der pöse


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> morgen




hoi


----------



## Apfelbrot (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> *Apfetasche rüberschmeis*



*genüsslich in ein pinguin beiß*


ich post hier gleich mal meine rechner daten..hab nämlich keine ahnung ob das noch mit wotlk funkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ach was ich screen das einfach^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> hehe ist echt mist  das mein freund erst nächsten monat urlaub hat grins



naja hab jedes wochenende zeit meistens^^


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> aha der pöse




Jep 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß jemand ob man auch ohne "online" zu sein, irgendwie jemanden anschreiben kann, zwecks Charakter-Weiderherstellung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Apfelbrot schrieb:


> *genüsslich in ein pinguin beiß*
> 
> 
> ich post hier gleich mal meine rechner daten..hab nämlich keine ahnung ob das noch mit wotlk funkt
> ...




ehm apfeltasche nicht pinguin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Apfelbrot schrieb:


> *genüsslich in ein pinguin beiß*
> 
> 
> ich post hier gleich mal meine rechner daten..hab nämlich keine ahnung ob das noch mit wotlk funkt
> ...



würd mir eher sorgen um deine 2% spell hit machen *duck*


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> natsu..natsu.. wieso bist du nur so gemein




tia liegt an euch ihr habt angefangen


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Jep
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja kann man... einfach email an support oder anrufen!


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ich weiß das ich net spielen kann aber macht nix mein sohn ist wieso noch wach könnt jetzt nur schon 40 sein heul




hey sag mal warum ahst du net auf meinem server dne 38er gemacht grml *heul* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> tia liegt an euch ihr habt angefangen



glaub das seiht der rest hier anders, ausserdem hast se jetzt verjagt


----------



## Schorki (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Jep
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




auf der offi site schauen und jemand volltexten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> ja kann man... einfach email an support oder anrufen!



Du weist was nun passiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apfelbrot (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ehm apfeltasche nicht pinguin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich esse trotzdem gern pingus



Ruven schrieb:


> würd mir eher sorgen um deine 2% spell hit machen *duck*



pvp gear -.-


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hey sag mal warum ahst du net auf meinem server dne 38er gemacht grml *heul*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



weil niemand mit nem notgeilen schweizer spielen will ??? !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> glaub das seiht der rest hier anders, ausserdem hast se jetzt verjagt



ehm rest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ja ich weis ich habe ja ne weile nicht geschrieben und sie ist dann weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Du weist was nun passiert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



manu ich hab angst hab doch deine kohle schön verteilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> weil niemand mit nem notgeilen schweizer spielen will ??? !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja sagt der richtige.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hey sag mal warum ahst du net auf meinem server dne 38er gemacht grml *heul*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ganz einfach weil du mir kein gold gegeben hast hehe auf meinem hab ich zwei 70iger da hab ich das gold was ich brauch grins


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (8. Oktober 2008)

feed mein pet pls^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Apfelbrot schrieb:


> ich esse trotzdem gern pingus




wie schmecken die den?

ich glaube der Pingu und der Kiwi sind die einzigen tiere die ich net essen würde

(insekten gehören nicht dazu^^)


----------



## Apfelbrot (8. Oktober 2008)

das bild will einfach nicht .....ich schreib ja schon^^


----------



## Qonix (8. Oktober 2008)

Gott ist mir langweilig und mein Job kotzt mich grad voll an.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ganz einfach weil du mir kein gold gegeben hast hehe auf meinem hab ich zwei 70iger da hab ich das gold was ich brauch grins




hätest was gesagt^^

hätt ich dir sicher was gegeben

ich habs mach server transfer ^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Gott ist mir langweilig und mein Job kotzt mich grad voll an.




wieso was isch los??

und wehe du hausch wieder ab^^


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ganz einfach weil du mir kein gold gegeben hast hehe auf meinem hab ich zwei 70iger da hab ich das gold was ich brauch grins



fynni iss käuflich?? o.O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> manu ich hab angst hab doch deine kohle schön verteilt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach, is doch kein Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich das mach bin ich eh wieder auf deine Hilfe angewiesen, weil ich dann ziemlich nackt da steh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoff du kannst mir da bisschen helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freust du dich über meine Entscheidung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fabii, such mir mal des raus wo ich jemanden voll heulen kann^^ ich finds nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (8. Oktober 2008)

aus welchem ei ist vicky geschlüpft natsumee?


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ach, is doch kein Thema
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA SCHATZ JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hätest was gesagt^^
> 
> hätt ich dir sicher was gegeben
> 
> ich habs mach server transfer ^^




klar wenn du  bezahlst aber dann muss mein schatz mit rüber grins


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY schrieb:


> aus welchem ei ist vicky geschlüpft natsumee?



aus dem spezial ei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



brauchst aber mit all deinen pets zusammen 5000 level ansonst kriegst es net


----------



## Sujin (8. Oktober 2008)

Guten morgen und happy birthday  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> klar wenn du  bezahlst aber dann muss mein schatz mit rüber grins




hab ich nix dagegen^^


also das mti deinem schatz^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Sujin schrieb:


> Guten morgen und happy birthday
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



happy birthday ??

wtf?^^


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY schrieb:


> aus welchem ei ist vicky geschlüpft natsumee?




ob das jemand weiß oder nicht, verrät dir nur das licht

apropo: LOL zu deinen bild im sig, musste mal echt lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

aporpo

bin wieder da xD


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> fynni iss käuflich?? o.O
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




na bin ich net wie kommst drauf aber würd zu gold nie nein sagen grins


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

guten morgen


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

der Vogel wird noch cool^^


----------



## Apfelbrot (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> happy birthday ??
> 
> wtf?^^



weiß ich auch nich was er meint ...is aber sein 1 post ^.^


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> guten morgen




jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy *anhüpf*


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> guten morgen




morgen jenny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

na hast es doch noch geschaft?^^


----------



## Qonix (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wieso was isch los??
> 
> und wehe du hausch wieder ab^^


Mini Firma het mit an e anderi Firma für e arbet verleiht wo 1-2 Mönät het söllä go. Völlig stupidi hirnlosi Arbet. Jetzt hock i denn aber scho fascht es Johr do.  *kotz*


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy *anhüpf*




anhüpf?? wtf?^^


----------



## Qonix (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> guten morgen


morgen


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Apfelbrot schrieb:


> weiß ich auch nich was er meint ...is aber sein 1 post ^.^



vl zu den accs die geburtstag hatten?


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Mini Firma het mit an e anderi Firma für e arbet verleiht wo 1-2 Mönät het söllä go. Völlig stupidi hirnlosi Arbet. Jetzt hock i denn aber scho fascht es Johr do.  *kotz*




lol was muesch den mache?


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hab ich nix dagegen^^
> 
> 
> also das mti deinem schatz^^




ach bin auf  meinem server ganz glücklich wenn jetzt noch ne richtige gilde da wäre wärs noch besser


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> anhüpf?? wtf?^^




öm vor lauter freude ^^


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA SCHATZ JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn kann ich vollheulen? Find irgendwie keine "Vollheulemailadresse" ^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> guten morgen




guten morggggggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lol was muesch den mache?


Leitigsuskünft  

Also Plän verschickä.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> guten morgen



Jay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wunderschönen guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> aporpo
> 
> bin wieder da xD




ja wb^^


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja wb^^




thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy *anhüpf*


angst???



Natsumee schrieb:


> morgen jenny
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja kann aber auch nicht immer schreiben


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

moin jenny

ööö...  vollheuladresse must auf wow-europe suchen...


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Leitigsuskünft
> 
> Also Plän verschickä.




mhm aber 1-2 mönet uf 1 jahr isch ja böse unterschied^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ach bin auf  meinem server ganz glücklich wenn jetzt noch ne richtige gilde da wäre wärs noch besser




ach was Terrordar ist cooler^^

da kannst jeden hordler umhauen den du begegnest


----------



## Schorki (8. Oktober 2008)

uffjewacht und reinjelacht duften morjen die damen und herren jewünscht


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> moin jenny
> 
> ööö...  vollheuladresse must auf wow-europe suchen...




Find ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *weitersuch*


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach was Terrordar ist cooler^^
> 
> da kannst jeden hordler umhauen den du begegnest




oder die mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

naja ne nur das lothar einer der besten deutschen server iss... *rofl*


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Schorki schrieb:


> uffjewacht und reinjelacht duften morjen die damen und herren jewünscht




have you problems with "g"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> oder die mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ach was^^

das bildest dir nur ein

naja vllt mach ich mir mit woltk wieder ne eigene gilde aber nur für 10er inzen


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Find ich nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ruf den rechnungssupport an die machen das auch! aus erfahrung rede!


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach was^^
> 
> das bildest dir nur ein




naja wer weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> ruf den rechnungssupport an die machen das auch! aus erfahrung rede!



Also würd ne Email an den Rechnungssupport auch klappen? 
Oder an den Technischen Kundendienst?


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Find ich nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




spam das wow forum voll


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> naja wer weiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




<--- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> angst???




sry angst wollte ich dir nicht einjagen, sollte ein freudenssprung werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Also würd ne Email an den Rechnungssupport auch klappen?
> Oder an den Technischen Kundendienst?



sollte an den rechnungssupport auch gehen aber anrufen geht schneller!
die brauchen bis zu 3 tage für emails!


----------



## Exodos (8. Oktober 2008)

Juhuuu Patchday

Grüße


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> <---
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ach ja habs vergessen bist ja ein gott hust


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> sollte an den rechnungssupport auch gehen aber anrufen geht schneller!
> die brauchen bis zu 3 tage für emails!



Bin in der Arbeit, will jetz da nich mit Blizzard telefonieren^^


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Exodos schrieb:


> Juhuuu Patchday
> 
> Grüße




Quelle?


----------



## Unholt (8. Oktober 2008)

extrem lange weile, auch mal meld^^


----------



## TheCampor (8. Oktober 2008)

omg 1183 Seiten wer soll das denn noch von anfang an lesen?^^


----------



## Schorki (8. Oktober 2008)

Exodos schrieb:


> Juhuuu Patchday
> 
> Grüße




nee nur 2. akt vom patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

na dann schreib ma
ich bin erst ma wech...
mein keller neu planen!


----------



## Exodos (8. Oktober 2008)

Verdammt naja wenigstens hab ich den fast herunten.

Schade hab mich schon auf 2 2h Waffen gefreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm aber 1-2 mönet uf 1 jahr isch ja böse unterschied^^


Jup, isch so gsi das de Ma vo inne den kündiget het und i de einzig i de Dütschschwiz gsi bi wo das Programm no het chönä bediene und en Nochfolger hents au erscht gad letschtens gfundä.

Tja, jetzt hoff i eifach das es gli fobi isch.


----------



## Sujin (8. Oktober 2008)

boa ey erst 9:06 ..... lasst uns rein !!!


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ach ja habs vergessen bist ja ein gott hust



ja siehst du hehe^^


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Sujin schrieb:


> boa ey erst 9:06 ..... lasst uns rein !!!




dann klopf halt mal, und frag nett ob du rein darfst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja siehst du hehe^^




träum weiter mein kleiner natsu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

mhm mueshc meh gäld verlange^^

wen scho de einzig bisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> sry angst wollte ich dir nicht einjagen, sollte ein freudenssprung werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab aber angst??? geschrieben
soll heissen ich weiss nicht ob ich angst haben soll odr nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> träum weiter mein kleiner natsu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ey so klein bin ich net^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ey so klein bin ich net^^




ohh doch wenn ich mit dir fertig bin sieht man dich nimma :O


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

aha interessat^^

nur liegt da aber zwischen dir und mir recht viel luft^^


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

bin wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich hab aber angst??? geschrieben
> soll heissen ich weiss nicht ob ich angst haben soll odr nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




bin heute noch ned ganz ausgeschlafen, muss mich entschuldigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> bin wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wb


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> na dann schreib ma
> ich bin erst ma wech...
> mein keller neu planen!




Nein da bleiben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab die erste Heul-Email losgeschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> bin heute noch ned ganz ausgeschlafen, muss mich entschuldigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber dan gleich mal jenny anhüpfen tztztz


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Nein da bleiben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




für?^^

jetzt darfst mindestens 4 tage warten^^


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> bin wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wehbeh


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> bin wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wb Wölkchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

k dableib... der keller nervt mich eh keine lust will heim


----------



## Exodos (8. Oktober 2008)

Hmm... Grad antivir down wusste gar net dass ich so viele trojaner hab oO.

Haben sicher alle meine Pornos angeschaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

wb wölckchen... 
warst aber lange duschen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Sujin schrieb:


> boa ey erst 9:06 ..... lasst uns rein !!!



xD du perversling, nicht in solchem ton wenn ich bitten darf XD

Hmm, omg, 1185 seiten? :-s wo anfangen und wo enden? *senf in den Salat hinzufügt* da habt ihr meinen senf dazu


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Exodos schrieb:


> Hmm... Grad antivir down wusste gar net dass ich so viele trojaner hab oO.
> 
> Haben sicher alle meine Pornos angeschaut.
> 
> ...



gz


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Exodos schrieb:


> Hmm... Grad antivir down wusste gar net dass ich so viele trojaner hab oO.
> 
> Haben sicher alle meine Pornos angeschaut.
> 
> ...



drecksau


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> wb wölckchen...
> warst aber lange duschen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




frauen brauchen halt ne weile...


----------



## Qonix (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm mueshc meh gäld verlange^^
> 
> wen scho de einzig bisch
> 
> ...


jup i chosch die Firma gad chli was im Monät aber de gröscht Teils ackt mini Firma i  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bin aber au chli müed und gescht i ebschissä gsi i WoW   man ey 3 Stund für RoS i bt obwohl mer suscht bt farmstatus hend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> wb wölckchen...
> warst aber lange duschen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gut ding will weile haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Exodos schrieb:


> Hmm... Grad antivir down wusste gar net dass ich so viele trojaner hab oO.
> 
> Haben sicher alle meine Pornos angeschaut.
> 
> ...




na dann gz ^^


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> k dableib... der keller nervt mich eh keine lust will heim




Brav 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exodos (8. Oktober 2008)

jk -.-


----------



## Apfelbrot (8. Oktober 2008)

Exodos schrieb:


> Hmm... Grad antivir down wusste gar net dass ich so viele trojaner hab oO.
> 
> Haben sicher alle meine Pornos angeschaut.
> 
> ...



:O


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> gut ding will weile haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ahh Wölkchen, ich versteh den Satz nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> gut ding will weile haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*hust* ich glaub ich verkneif mir weitere kommentare  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exodos (8. Oktober 2008)

Der sucht jetzt noch immer. Ich bin ma duschen....ohne meine Pornos.


----------



## Tungyl (8. Oktober 2008)

da is mann einamal krank und denn sind die server down ohh hilfe wow bitte werde wach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apfelbrot (8. Oktober 2008)

Exodos schrieb:


> Der sucht jetzt noch immer. Ich bin ma duschen....ohne meine Pornos.



gut...husch...weg!^^


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Exodos schrieb:


> Der sucht jetzt noch immer. Ich bin ma duschen....ohne meine Pornos.



jep, brauchst ja nur deinen 3 bein, rest sollte von selber laufen xD


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> jup i chosch die Firma gad chli was im Monät aber de gröscht Teils ackt mini Firma i
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




mhm au scheise^^

naja ich han mich für bc raids zrugzoge vllt no 1 pro woche meh net bin ebe grad no en mage uf 70 m bringe de isch aber scho 65 wet de aber nochli equipe und de alchie epix schmuck irgendwie mache/hole^^


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Exodos schrieb:


> Der sucht jetzt noch immer. Ich bin ma duschen....ohne meine Pornos.




wie kannst du deine p0rns bitte nur so im stich lassen?
die fühlen sich ja ganz alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

ist schon gut slavery^^
nur ein kleiner gag nebenbei

uiui hab schon 7% geladen.. geht mir ja viel zu flott hier -.-


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> bin wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kann es sein das du jetzt schon sehr lange nicht mehr hier warst, oder hab ich dich aus versehen immer überlesen?



blacktor schrieb:


> bin heute noch ned ganz ausgeschlafen, muss mich entschuldigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kein problem ich auch nicht


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Tungyl schrieb:


> da is mann einamal krank und denn sind die server down ohh hilfe wow bitte werde wach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


willkommen im club


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> kann es sein das du jetzt schon sehr lange nicht mehr hier warst, oder hab ich dich aus versehen immer überlesen?
> 
> 
> kein problem ich auch nicht



nein hast du nicht^^   war länger nicht mehr da


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm au scheise^^
> 
> naja ich han mich für bc raids zrugzoge vllt no 1 pro woche meh net bin ebe grad no en mage uf 70 m bringe de isch aber scho 65 wet de aber nochli equipe und de alchie epix schmuck irgendwie mache/hole^^



RoS ist auch ein schrott boss, beim kiken darfst keine sekunde unaufmerksam sein, sonst aua


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> ist schon gut slavery^^
> nur ein kleiner gag nebenbei
> 
> uiui hab schon 7% geladen.. geht mir ja viel zu flott hier -.-



jaja die frauen immer mit ihren gags...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> ist schon gut slavery^^
> nur ein kleiner gag nebenbei
> 
> uiui hab schon 7% geladen.. geht mir ja viel zu flott hier -.-




Menno, ich checks wieder net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> nein hast du nicht^^   war länger nicht mehr da


das beruhigt mich irgentwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> jaja die frauen immer mit ihren gags...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schlimm was..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FonKeY (8. Oktober 2008)

soviele beiträge schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eig is der thread überflüssig...denn es steht neben dem login fenster das der server bearbeitet wird!


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

mach dir keine sorgen slavery

ich bin manchmal sehr schwer zu verstehen^^


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> jaja die frauen immer mit ihren gags...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Menno, ich checks wieder net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




also das war doch net schwer zu verstehen slave


----------



## Qonix (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm au scheise^^
> 
> naja ich han mich für bc raids zrugzoge vllt no 1 pro woche meh net bin ebe grad no en mage uf 70 m bringe de isch aber scho 65 wet de aber nochli equipe und de alchie epix schmuck irgendwie mache/hole^^


Jup, mir höret au gli uf und han au no en Twink wo 70 werde wöt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> mach dir keine sorgen slavery
> 
> ich bin manchmal sehr schwer zu verstehen^^




Ach was, muss mich einfach mehr anstrengen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

*langweilig ist*
ok, eine frage:
Was sucht eine Blondine im Reis?


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

FonKeY schrieb:


> soviele beiträge schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nö isser net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Manu... Wolke iss so typisch meint ses jetzt so oder spielt se nur also mach dir keine sorgen...
da brauchst nix blicken da kannst nur entweder tierischen spass mit haben oder die die finger 3ten grades verbrennen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Jup, mir höret au gli uf und han au no en Twink wo 70 werde wöt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hehe guet guet^^

naja ich han en farm char brucht nebe en chrieger und prieschter ^^ brucht mehr halt no en farmer


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> schlimm was..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

FonKeY schrieb:


> soviele beiträge schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




phöser phöser funkey, sowas will man hier nicht höhren


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



??


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jenny dagegen iss ja einfach gestrickt ne schnuggi *kizz*


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Manu... Wolke iss so typisch meint ses jetzt so oder spielt se nur also mach dir keine sorgen...
> da brauchst nix blicken da kannst nur entweder tierischen spass mit haben oder die die finger 3ten grades verbrennen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ihr werdet mich nie durchschauen!    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Manu... Wolke iss so typisch meint ses jetzt so oder spielt se nur also mach dir keine sorgen...
> da brauchst nix blicken da kannst nur entweder tierischen spass mit haben oder die die finger 3ten grades verbrennen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, ich mag Wölkchen trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

so leude bin mal AFK, kA wann ich wieder komme

*im nebel verschwind*


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

man bin ich heute motiviert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nee nee neee das gibts ja gar nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> ihr werdet mich nie durchschauen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da stimm ich dir zu!!!


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hehe guet guet^^
> 
> naja ich han en farm char brucht nebe en chrieger und prieschter ^^ brucht mehr halt no en farmer



hm, aso ich han 3 farmchars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

so bin ma afk bisschen aufräumen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ärgert mir natsu net so doll bittteeeeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)))
bis später


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> ihr werdet mich nie durchschauen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


richtig weil es männer sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schorki (8. Oktober 2008)

bin capu machen und dann nee runde beta zocken ...bis denne


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> man bin ich heute motiviert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hehe guet guet^^
> 
> naja ich han en farm char brucht nebe en chrieger und prieschter ^^ brucht mehr halt no en farmer


I bruch eifach no 70er für Krüterkund da min Main Schriftglehrte wirt. I hoff i schaffs mol bis uf 70 well mir Twinks immer schnell uf de Sack gönd.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> richtig weil es männer sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Blabla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir könnten euch verstehen, wir wollen es bloß nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (8. Oktober 2008)

wie was wo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> hm, aso ich han 3 farmchars
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich bin geschter managruft gange (65 mage) und han meh dmg gmacht als 67 hexer und 64 schurke zäme muahaha^^

naja 1 farmchar langet^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> I bruch eifach no 70er für Krüterkund da min Main Schriftglehrte wirt. I hoff i schaffs mol bis uf 70 well mir Twinks immer schnell uf de Sack gönd.



wele level hesch den scho?


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> so bin ma afk bisschen aufräumen und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*heul*

bis später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

aber echt jenny bei dir weiss man gleich wo man dran iss... da blickt sogar natsu durch und das muss was heissen!


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich bin geschter managruft gange (65 mage) und han meh dmg gmacht als 67 hexer und 64 schurke zäme muahaha^^
> 
> naja 1 farmchar langet^^



lol, chan sehr guet si, passiert mer au
nur das mal in kara, won ich mit mage ksi bi, han meh dmg gmacht als 2 wl mage schurke und hunter xD
aber wäniger als Krieger   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber die isch uuu guet eq ksi


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> *heul*
> 
> bis später
> 
> ...



schmuse peter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> aber echt jenny bei dir weiss man gleich wo man dran iss... da blickt sogar natsu durch und das muss was heissen!



Spaten habens nich so mit dem Denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> schmuse peter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hey wenigschtens ei person da ihne wo mi net grad zämeschist^^


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Spaten habens nich so mit dem Denken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo und als schwiizer sin si en einigscht eh bissel langsam und schwär vo begriff weisch obbeneinigscht und so !!! *duck*


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hey wenigschtens ei person da ihne wo mi net grad zämeschist^^



rofl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wieso das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hey wenigschtens ei person da ihne wo mi net grad zämeschist^^



1. rede bitte deutsch^^
2. wir haben dich doch lieb es sieht nur nicht so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> lol, chan sehr guet si, passiert mer au
> nur das mal in kara, won ich mit mage ksi bi, han meh dmg gmacht als 2 wl mage schurke und hunter xD
> aber wäniger als Krieger
> 
> ...



naja da ich en holy prieschter han und grossteils isch min chrieger deff macht de mage irgendwie bock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ich mlevle zerscht mit prieschter isch viel liechter wege grupp efür inze mitem mage suchsch immer heiler oder tank -.-


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hey wenigschtens ei person da ihne wo mi net grad zämeschist^^



als hätte ers geahnt *atomrofl*


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> rofl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




frag mi öpis liechters^^

letscht wuche au naja egal chani jetzt wenigshctens chli schwizerdütsch rede ^^


----------



## Chregi (8. Oktober 2008)

yyeeeah schwiizer ^^ mir isch langwiilig! naja ech game mal chli fifa bes am 11 xD bb


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> 1. rede bitte deutsch^^
> 2. wir haben dich doch lieb es sieht nur nicht so aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




o.O das grinsen kommt ins gesicht zurück ob das nich zuviel des guten war??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exodos (8. Oktober 2008)

re

Die Dusche war schön warm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frage was sollte man eigentlich bein Antivir anklicken. Löschen oder In Quarantäne verschieben??


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> als hätte ers geahnt *atomrofl*



höhö
ok, eine frage an alle
Was sucht eine Blondine im Reis?


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Chregi schrieb:


> yyeeeah schwiizer ^^ mir isch langwiilig! naja ech game mal chli fifa bes am 11 xD bb



rofl no en schwizer ^^

sins ^^ chume au usem aargau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> höhö
> ok, eine frage an alle
> Was sucht eine Blondine im Reis?


reiskorn?


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Exodos schrieb:


> re
> 
> Die Dusche war schön warm
> 
> ...




löschen


----------



## Exodos (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> löschen



k danke hab bis jetzt immer gemacht


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> höhö
> ok, eine frage an alle
> Was sucht eine Blondine im Reis?



schowieder mit dere frag^^


eigentlich chamer alles sueche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hell-Emissary (8. Oktober 2008)

Langsam hed mer würkli ds'Gfühl, dass Buffed en Schwiizer Siitä isch ;P


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

mir is langweilig..
macht mal jemand action? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> reiskorn?





Natsumee schrieb:


> schowieder mit dere frag^^
> 
> 
> eigentlich chamer alles sueche
> ...



ne, Uncle Bence


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Exodos schrieb:


> k danke hab bis jetzt immer gemacht



naja quarante bringt es ja net viel vllt brechen die mal aus ne scherz sollte glaub net passieren lieber löschen^^


----------



## Exodos (8. Oktober 2008)

Hell-Emissary schrieb:


> Langsam hed mer würkli ds'Gfühl, dass Buffed en Schwiizer Siitä isch ;P




ge bist deppad össis san a haufn do also red net so fü 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Hell-Emissary schrieb:


> Langsam hed mer würkli ds'Gfühl, dass Buffed en Schwiizer Siitä isch ;P



löl schowieder eine^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Exodos schrieb:


> ge bist deppad össis san a haufn do also red net so fü
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




also das versteht man nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exodos (8. Oktober 2008)

Du verstehst schweizerisch aber kein österreicherisch (steirisch) schwach schwach ^^


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

mir drücken die nebenhöhlen auf mein action zentrum wolke... 
musst mich scho animieren damit ich wieder in schwung komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Sag mal gibts hier nur noch Schweizer? 
Schreibt mal Deutsch oder geht auf www.buffed.ch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

jetzt versteh ich garnix mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> mir drücken die nebenhöhlen auf mein action zentrum wolke...
> musst mich scho animieren damit ich wieder in schwung komme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Deine Methoden sind schon sehr ausgereift 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exodos (8. Oktober 2008)

Hmm.. mir kommts grad ich könnt ja theorätisch wieda mal dhdro zockn.

Naja bin dann ma weg cucu


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

animieren? noch ein tee wäre langweilig was?

wie wärs mit einem erkältungsbad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> jetzt versteh ich garnix mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach mach dir keine Sorgen Wölkchen, wir sind eben alle ein bisschen schwer zu verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> animieren? noch ein tee wäre langweilig was?
> 
> wie wärs mit einem erkältungsbad
> 
> ...



mit oder ohne rückenmassage ???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> mit oder ohne rückenmassage ???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lächerliche frage..mit natürlich
hab goldene hände wurde mir mal gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Exodos schrieb:


> Du verstehst schweizerisch aber kein österreicherisch (steirisch) schwach schwach ^^


liegt dran das ich ind er schwiz wohne aber dein komisches zeug da hört sich ganz anders an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Exodos schrieb:


> ge bist deppad össis san a haufn do also red net so fü
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so redet mein 11 jähriger bruder, wenn er mal sauer wird ^_^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> lächerliche frage..mit natürlich
> hab goldene hände wurde mir mal gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich kann tote ruven sehen


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> so redet mein 11 jähriger bruder, wenn er mal sauer wird ^_^



hehe

chamer aber irgendwie net verstah  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

so erste pause grins nur noch saugen dann fertig 

und habt ihr mich alle vermisst ???


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich kann tote ruven sehen



hey golden heißt nicht dass ich ihn quälen würde^^

ich kann auch ganz anders  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> so erste pause grins nur noch saugen dann fertig
> 
> und habt ihr mich alle vermisst ???



JA   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wb


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hehe
> 
> chamer aber irgendwie net verstah
> 
> ...



deswegen sage ich xD: Denken, DANN reden xD


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> lächerliche frage..mit natürlich
> hab goldene hände wurde mir mal gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*hust*
auauaua... nich so fest... o.O.wenn das mal keinen Ärger gibt... 
aber das mit den goldenen händen muss noch ausführlich getestet werden!


----------



## Fumacilla (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ach mach dir keine Sorgen Wölkchen, wir sind eben alle ein bisschen schwer zu verstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



NEIN NUR SLAVE!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ein fröhliches "Guten Morgen" *brüll

Alle wach jetze?


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> so erste pause grins nur noch saugen dann fertig
> 
> und habt ihr mich alle vermisst ???



sicher

bei den ganzen komischen gestallten hier^^


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> hey golden heißt nicht dass ich ihn quälen würde^^
> 
> ich kann auch ganz anders
> 
> ...



Ich sehs schon kommen, Natsu dreht jetz dann total ab... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> NEIN NUR SLAVE!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




schon siet 7 uhr^^

und morgen na alles klar bei dir?


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

wb fynni


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

lol jo nun ist wieder eine mehr hier grins


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich sehs schon kommen, Natsu dreht jetz dann total ab...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wo abdrehen?


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> NEIN NUR SLAVE!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*ohrstöpsel nehm*
ja, alle sind "wach*, zwangsweise...


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> NEIN NUR SLAVE!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Fuma, hey Zwillingsbruder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wo abdrehen?



egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> hey golden heißt nicht dass ich ihn quälen würde^^
> 
> ich kann auch ganz anders
> 
> ...



du kannst was nicht heist das du es machst


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mein lieblingssmilie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ruven schrieb:


> jenny dagegen iss ja einfach gestrickt ne schnuggi *kizz*


nicht immer, will ja verstanden werden also mach ich es euch männern einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Slavery schrieb:


> Blabla
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dies ist eine faule ausrede!



Ruven schrieb:


> aber echt jenny bei dir weiss man gleich wo man dran iss... da blickt sogar natsu durch und das muss was heissen!


wenn ich das so will ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

huhu Fumacilla  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Exodos schrieb:


> Du verstehst schweizerisch aber kein österreicherisch (steirisch) schwach schwach ^^



*hust* wer versteht denn schon steirisch ? *hust*


----------



## Schorki (8. Oktober 2008)

re


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

jenny mausi mein liebes männerfreundliches hasi... kommst zu mir und hilfst wolkchen??? *rofl*


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du kannst was nicht heist das du es machst



kommt auf die person an..pff

bin eig sehr sehr lüb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> *hust* wer versteht denn schon steirisch ? *hust*




das sicher so ne Steinsprache oder so


----------



## Exkalibur (8. Oktober 2008)

hi 

ich hab grad mal bei wow-europe.com nach dem realmsatus geguckt und angeblich sind alle deutschen server on.
wenn ich mich aber einloggen will hängt er ca 10min an der autifiziereung(oder so änlich^^) fest und dann kommt i-wann serververbindung unterbrochen

sind dier derver jez on oder nich?


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> jenny mausi mein liebes männerfreundliches hasi... kommst zu mir und hilfst wolkchen??? *rofl*



Unter Freunden teilt man doch oder Fabii? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> kommt auf die person an..pff
> 
> bin eig sehr sehr lüb
> 
> ...



noch nie was davon gesehen^^


----------



## Schorki (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> jenny mausi mein liebes männerfreundliches hasi... kommst zu mir und hilfst wolkchen??? *rofl*




achtung bratpfanne im anflug *lol*


----------



## Fumacilla (8. Oktober 2008)

Man euch kommt man heute ja ma wieder jarnich hinterher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Natsumee schrieb:


> schon siet 7 uhr^^
> 
> und morgen na alles klar bei dir?



ich seit um neun.... spätschicht ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jop alles fit.... nur vergehts mir wenn ich an den Geschirrberg in der Küche denken muss...




Fynni2007 schrieb:


> lol jo nun ist wieder eine mehr hier grins



Und einer!




Heydu schrieb:


> *ohrstöpsel nehm*
> ja, alle sind "wach*, zwangsweise...



Oh war dein Wecker pöse?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Slavery schrieb:


> Fuma, hey Zwillingsbruder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na du Pflaume.... spendierts du heute ???




Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> huhu Fumacilla
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



huhu Wolke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> das sicher so ne Steinsprache oder so




mein nachbarbundesland ^^


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> jenny mausi mein liebes männerfreundliches hasi... kommst zu mir und hilfst wolkchen??? *rofl*



Oo

du brauchst gleich 2.. nene  nicht mit mir
dann musst du dich jetzt allein mit jenny vergnügen


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Exkalibur schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ich hab grad mal bei wow-europe.com nach dem realmsatus geguckt und angeblich sind alle deutschen server on.
> wenn ich mich aber einloggen will hängt er ca 10min an der autifiziereung(oder so änlich^^) fest und dann kommt i-wann serververbindung unterbrochen
> ...



nein

ist aber bekannter fehler von bliz


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> noch nie was davon gesehen^^



aber nur weil du selber nicht lieb bist^^


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Unter Freunden teilt man doch oder Fabii?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja aber frauen teilt man nur wenn die frau da drauf besteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber darfst natürlich massieren helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> mein lieblingssmilie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



omg




Schorki schrieb:


> re



wb



Ruven schrieb:


> jenny mausi mein liebes männerfreundliches hasi... kommst zu mir und hilfst wolkchen??? *rofl*



perversling -.-


----------



## Fumacilla (8. Oktober 2008)

Exkalibur schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ich hab grad mal bei wow-europe.com nach dem realmsatus geguckt und angeblich sind alle deutschen server on.
> wenn ich mich aber einloggen will hängt er ca 10min an der autifiziereung(oder so änlich^^) fest und dann kommt i-wann serververbindung unterbrochen
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - onlne aber kaputt?


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Exkalibur schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ich hab grad mal bei wow-europe.com nach dem realmsatus geguckt und angeblich sind alle deutschen server on.
> wenn ich mich aber einloggen will hängt er ca 10min an der *autifiziereung*(oder so änlich^^) fest und dann kommt i-wann serververbindung unterbrochen
> ...



Morgen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Authentifizierung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> perversling -.-



oh ja.. wie recht du hast.. tztz..wie man sich täuschen kann


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> aber nur weil du selber nicht lieb bist^^



wo war ich den bitte nicht lieb?...


----------



## Fumacilla (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*finger heb.... du kennst hans????  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDITH sagt ich bin wieder auf der vorseite mit meinen quotes.... pfffff


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> naja aber frauen teilt man nur wenn die frau da drauf besteht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man man man, nie lässt du mir was übrig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> oh ja.. wie recht du hast.. tztz..wie man sich täuschen kann




sag ich doch schon lange ...


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> *finger heb.... du kennst hans????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, und er ist mein großes Vorbild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> oh ja.. wie recht du hast.. tztz..wie man sich täuschen kann



Du verwirrst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wo war ich den bitte nicht lieb?...



mh also anfangs warst du ja lieb aber dann wurdest du immer pöser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


waffenstillstand?^^




Slavery schrieb:


> Man man man, nie lässt du mir was übrig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



er hat doch jetzt eh "nurnoch" jenny (geschweige denn dass sie will)
denn ich bin ja schon abgesprungen.. gleich 2 will er..pff


----------



## rotti08 (8. Oktober 2008)

ich will die spielzeit gutgeschrieben haben,duck  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ironie off)


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> - onlne aber kaputt?



nop, Mr. T. hat sich dort eingehackt, um endlich eine Irokese Klasse zu erstellen *TNT rausnimmt* dieser idiot nervt langsam.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> oh ja.. wie recht du hast.. tztz..wie man sich täuschen kann



könnte sein, nicht alles ist so, wie man es sieht^^
zb können frauen einen ziemlich schnell mit dem Finger wickeln, und man merkt es nicht mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> mh also anfangs warst du ja lieb aber dann wurdest du immer pöser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Waffenstillstand is laim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na dann bist du ja übrig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Waffenstillstand is laim
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nein, ich darf das ich bin ein mädchen^^

und zum anderen..  ja^^


----------



## Schorki (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> könnte sein, nicht alles ist so, wie man es sieht^^
> zb können frauen einen ziemlich schnell mit dem Finger wickeln, und man merkt es nicht mal
> 
> 
> ...



na dann is der mann entweder unerfahren oder nicht standhaft genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ja, und er ist mein großes Vorbild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann wirds zeit, dass ich ihn mal vorstell... ich mag den Kerl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





rotti08 schrieb:


> ich will die spielzeit gutgeschrieben haben,duck
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber auf mein Konto... von allen Spielern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> nein, ich darf das ich bin ein mädchen^^
> 
> und zum anderen..  ja^^



faule ausrede O.o 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Schorki schrieb:


> na dann is der man entweder unerfahren oder nicht standhaft genug
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*hust*


----------



## Schorki (8. Oktober 2008)

ihr antwortet schneller als ick editieren kann *grrrr*


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> nein, ich darf das ich bin ein mädchen^^
> 
> und zum anderen..  ja^^



Wölkchen, komm auf meine Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> mh also anfangs warst du ja lieb aber dann wurdest du immer pöser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




siehst du hab gar nichts gemacht


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wölkchen, komm auf meine Seite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



slave du hast schon ruven


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Dann wirds zeit, dass ich ihn mal vorstell... ich mag den Kerl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab doch gesagt ich kenn ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Schorki schrieb:


> ihr antwortet schneller als ick editieren kann *grrrr*



editieren verboten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> siehst du hab gar nichts gemacht



ja na gut, du hast recht

tut mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> nop, Mr. T. hat sich dort eingehackt, um endlich eine Irokese Klasse zu erstellen *TNT rausnimmt* dieser idiot nervt langsam..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wer ist TNT und ich finde es schön Frauen im glauben zu lassen sie hätten mich eingewickelt, um denn ma verwirrung zu stiften wenn sie plötzlich doch nimmer so intressant is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> nein, ich darf das ich bin ein mädchen^^
> 
> und zum anderen..  ja^^



Du glaubst auch dass ihr euch seit der "emanzipation" alles so drehen könnt wie ihr es braucht oder? vonwegen gleichberechtigung und so... tztzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Schorki schrieb:


> ihr antwortet schneller als ick editieren kann *grrrr*



man muss immer schnell sein *wie ein schatten verschwindet*



Slavery schrieb:


> Wölkchen, komm auf meine Seite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



alleine nicht stark genung? oder keine kanonen dabei?


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> slave du hast schon ruven



Mach die Augen zu und du weist was dir gehört!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schorki (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> editieren verboten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na dann mal raus mit dem button  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> alleine nicht stark genung? oder keine kanonen dabei?



Jo...


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Wer ist TNT und ich finde es schön Frauen im glauben zu lassen sie hätten mich eingewickelt, um denn ma verwirrung zu stiften wenn sie plötzlich doch nimmer so intressant is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jetzt bin ich still

werd ja hier voll schlecht gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> jenny mausi mein liebes männerfreundliches hasi... kommst zu mir und hilfst wolkchen??? *rofl*


schleimer und nein



Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> oh ja.. wie recht du hast.. tztz..wie man sich täuschen kann


der Ruven ist so



Slavery schrieb:


> Ja, und er ist mein großes Vorbild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


warum bekomme ich eigentlich keine klicks hier?
ich bin sogar noch hinter Ruven und das beschämt mich!


----------



## Fumacilla (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich still
> 
> werd ja hier voll schlecht gemacht
> 
> ...



wenn du dich mit in die verallgemeinerung einbeziehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*köpfchenstreichel... alles is juuut.... ich bin so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Kurz AFK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Schorki schrieb:


> ihr antwortet schneller als ick editieren kann *grrrr*



an das musst dich gewöhnen, und editiern hier ist uncool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Wer ist TNT und ich finde es schön Frauen im glauben zu lassen sie hätten mich eingewickelt, um denn ma verwirrung zu stiften wenn sie plötzlich doch nimmer so intressant is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ehem, die Betonung liegt auf: WAS ist TNT, und nicht WER, schliesslich sind Sprengstoffe keine personen...oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


TNT=TriNitroToluene, ein sehr starker Sprengstoff


----------



## Fumacilla (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> ehem, die Betonung liegt auf: WAS ist TNT, und nicht WER, schliesslich sind Sprengstoffe keine personen...oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich dachte aber TNT wäre auf Mr.T bezogen, also ist "wer" in dem moment verquererweise richtig... ich weiß auch was TNT is...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Ich dachte aber TNT wäre auf Mr.T bezogen, also ist "wer" in dem moment verquererweise richtig... ich weiß auch was TNT is...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



affengeil O.o

obwohl ein Affe nie geil sein kann *brrrr, igit*


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> ehem, die Betonung liegt auf: WAS ist TNT, und nicht WER, schliesslich sind Sprengstoffe keine personen...oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warum bist du so...pöse? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schorki (8. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> an das musst dich gewöhnen, und editiern hier ist uncool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nix gegen dich aber mir regal , denn zu meiner jugendzeit gabs diesen ausdruck "cool" oder "uncool" nicht und nun ist es mir wurschtbrotmitzuckergele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> affengeil O.o


 Sowieso... ach gib mir zeit bis der Kaffee wirkt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> ja na gut, du hast recht
> 
> tut mir leid
> 
> ...



so ist brav^^

und nicht weinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Warum bist du so...pöse?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau.... beschütz mich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Warum bist du so...pöse?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es tut mir soooo sorry *rofl*



Fumacilla schrieb:


> Sowieso... ach gib mir zeit bis der Kaffee wirkt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hast du Kaffee mit oder ohne Milch getrunken?


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich still
> 
> werd ja hier voll schlecht gemacht
> 
> ...




musst net still sein


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

ihr habt echt ein schaden grins 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> Es tut mir soooo sorry *rofl*
> 
> 
> 
> hast du Kaffee mit oder ohne Milch getrunken?



immer mit milch und zugääääääää vieeeel zugääääääää  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Boa what ich bin pervers?
no nie was von spass gehört *schnief*
Komm Slave mein Hasi...
Bist und bleibst der einzige hier dem man trauen kann *schnief*


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> immer mit milch und zugääääääää vieeeel zugääääääää
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



zungen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ihr habt echt ein schaden grins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ihr habt echt ein schaden grins
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jep, *den funk in die hand nimm*..bschschschsch, ähm, Husten, we'va a problem....bschschschsch
aufgelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Boa what ich bin pervers?
> no nie was von spass gehört *schnief*
> Komm Slave mein Hasi...
> Bist und bleibst der einzige hier dem man trauen kann *schnief*



naja mit der zeit wird es schon nervig


----------



## Fumacilla (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> zungen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




zugäääää - auch hessisch für zuckeeeeeeeer! immer diese schwitzr...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> jep, *den funk in die hand nimm*..bschschschsch, ähm, Husten, we'va a problem....bschschschsch
> aufgelegt
> 
> 
> ...



mhm die müend geld spare wege finaznkriese und so döffet net viel telefoniere weisch


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

sagt der schweizer


----------



## Plakner (8. Oktober 2008)

Moin Leutz


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> zugäääää - auch hessisch für zuckeeeeeeeer! immer diese schwitzr...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja war schon klar aber hört sich eher mehr nach zungäääääääää an als zuckäääääääär


----------



## ProtKenny (8. Oktober 2008)

ich will jetzt keine histerie auslösen....aber kann es sein, DASS HEUTE PATCHDAY IST?!?

zur erklärung: vor einigen tagen hat ja schon einmal der blizzard downloader gestartet und das 1,5gb paket runtergeladen....und als ich mal testen wollte, ob man sich jetzt schon wieder einloggen könne, sah ich in der taskleiste das kleine blizzard icon!!!!!! und jetzt downloaded (installiert?) der downloader wieder die 1,5 gb....natürlich entsprechend sschnell, weil ich die daten ja schon habe....

also entweder is mein wow kapputt (obwohl das halt jetzt das erste mal wieder ist, dass der downloader startet) oder heute ist wirklich PATCHDAY.....


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> immer mit milch und zugääääääää vieeeel zugääääääää
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann braucht es zeit, bis der Kaffee wirkt, >1h



Ruven schrieb:


> Boa what ich bin pervers?
> no nie was von spass gehört *schnief*
> Komm Slave mein Hasi...
> Bist und bleibst der einzige hier dem man trauen kann *schnief*



argh O.o, was willst du mit slave?
ähm..axo... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Slaven xD rofl, nimmt ihr auch Peitche? *seine peitche rausnimm*
dann ist das Fetisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Natsumee schrieb:


> zungen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ähm. Zucker...=Zugääääää..und nein, kein Zug xD


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> sagt der schweizer



welcher schweizer?

bin ja kein schweizer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> jep, *den funk in die hand nimm*..bschschschsch, ähm, Husten, we'va a problem....bschschschsch
> aufgelegt
> 
> 
> ...




chrtschhhhhh....pi....chrtschhhhhh...pinky?......crtschhhhhh.... was machen wir chrtsch...heute? chrtschhhhhh......


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

ProtKenny schrieb:


> ich will jetzt keine histerie auslösen....aber kann es sein, DASS HEUTE PATCHDAY IST?!?
> 
> zur erklärung: vor einigen tagen hat ja schon einmal der blizzard downloader gestartet und das 1,5gb paket runtergeladen....und als ich mal testen wollte, ob man sich jetzt schon wieder einloggen könne, sah ich in der taskleiste das kleine blizzard icon!!!!!! und jetzt downloaded (installiert?) der downloader wieder die 1,5 gb....natürlich entsprechend sschnell, weil ich die daten ja schon habe....
> 
> also entweder is mein wow kapputt (obwohl das halt jetzt das erste mal wieder ist, dass der downloader startet) oder heute ist wirklich PATCHDAY.....



NEEEEEEEEEEEIN

nur der 2te teil vom patch also heute wirst 3/4 vom patch zirka haben


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> genau.... beschütz mich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bist ja auch mein Zwillingsbruder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adiemo (8. Oktober 2008)

neee bei dir is nix kaput...

der hatte beim ersten patch nur 900MB runtergeladen und nun den Rest.

Nur ob es auch installiert wird?

das wissen wir nach dem Download *fg*


----------



## Jibrilak (8. Oktober 2008)

ProtKenny schrieb:


> ich will jetzt keine histerie auslösen....aber kann es sein, DASS HEUTE PATCHDAY IST?!?
> 
> zur erklärung: vor einigen tagen hat ja schon einmal der blizzard downloader gestartet und das 1,5gb paket runtergeladen....und als ich mal testen wollte, ob man sich jetzt schon wieder einloggen könne, sah ich in der taskleiste das kleine blizzard icon!!!!!! und jetzt downloaded (installiert?) der downloader wieder die 1,5 gb....natürlich entsprechend sschnell, weil ich die daten ja schon habe....
> 
> also entweder is mein wow kapputt (obwohl das halt jetzt das erste mal wieder ist, dass der downloader startet) oder heute ist wirklich PATCHDAY.....



müsste eigentlich nächste woche sein
aber wenns heute kommt auch kein prob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und bei mir startet der downloader gar nicht.....läuft der bei euch?


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

so noch eine rauchen dann bin ich wieder weg und nerve net mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich find nich das es nervt, mich nervt eher der Mist den du verzapfst Natsu, aber gut, können wir jetz alle wieder friedlich sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProtKenny (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEEEEEIN
> 
> nur der 2te teil vom patch also heute wirst 3/4 vom patch zirka haben




aber ich hab das 1,5 gb paket ja von ner externen quelle komplett downgeloaded....hat blizzard das denn zerstückelt, so dass jetzt die einzelne installation kommt?!


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> so noch eine rauchen dann bin ich wieder weg und nerve net mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hey

1. rauchen net gut
2. nervst net
3. musst hier bleiben
4. gegen punkt 1
5. für punkt 3


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> so noch eine rauchen dann bin ich wieder weg und nerve net mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast dich ja heut noch gar nich mit mir unterhalten und dann willst schon wieder gehn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> welcher schweizer?
> 
> bin ja kein schweizer
> 
> ...



stimmt dem namen nach biste en krokodil... aber lassen wir das *rofl*


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm die müend geld spare wege finaznkriese und so döffet net viel telefoniere weisch



1400 Milliarden Dollar sparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ai Carumba, shit, wie wänd die das Schaffe?



Ruven schrieb:


> sagt der schweizer



ähm, der schwizer ^_^



ProtKenny schrieb:


> ich will jetzt keine histerie auslösen....aber kann es sein, DASS HEUTE PATCHDAY IST?!?
> 
> zur erklärung: vor einigen tagen hat ja schon einmal der blizzard downloader gestartet und das 1,5gb paket runtergeladen....und als ich mal testen wollte, ob man sich jetzt schon wieder einloggen könne, sah ich in der taskleiste das kleine blizzard icon!!!!!! und jetzt downloaded (installiert?) der downloader wieder die 1,5 gb....natürlich entsprechend sschnell, weil ich die daten ja schon habe....
> 
> also entweder is mein wow kapputt (obwohl das halt jetzt das erste mal wieder ist, dass der downloader startet) oder heute ist wirklich PATCHDAY.....



es kann nicht sein, wenn es bereits SO IST! ^^



Fumacilla schrieb:


> chrtschhhhhh....pi....chrtschhhhhh...pinky?......crtschhhhhh.... was machen wir chrtsch...heute? chrtschhhhhh......



chillen oder killen *cs startet* MUAHAHA *M4 Kauft* lasst die Hühner killen -->*Jenny ansieht* nicht persöhnlich nehmen


----------



## Fumacilla (8. Oktober 2008)

Plakner schrieb:


> Moin Leutz



moien...




Natsumee schrieb:


> ja war schon klar aber hört sich eher mehr nach zungäääääääää an als zuckäääääääär



habts in der schweitz eigentlich ohrenstäbschen oder so?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Heydu schrieb:


> dann braucht es zeit, bis der Kaffee wirkt, >1h
> 
> 
> ähm. Zucker...=Zugääääää..und nein, kein Zug xD



echt? oh man.... ich gehn espresso machen....



Slavery schrieb:


> Bist ja auch mein Zwillingsbruder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und?  im vetrag steht "wer meine nutten klaut, is mir bis ans lebensende verpflichtet"! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

hier wird ja immer mehr gezofft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin mal weg

bye bye ihr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (8. Oktober 2008)

Plakner schrieb:


> Moin Leutz



moien...




Natsumee schrieb:


> ja war schon klar aber hört sich eher mehr nach zungäääääääää an als zuckäääääääär



habts in der schweitz eigentlich ohrenstäbschen oder so?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Heydu schrieb:


> dann braucht es zeit, bis der Kaffee wirkt, >1h
> 
> 
> ähm. Zucker...=Zugääääää..und nein, kein Zug xD



echt? oh man.... ich gehn espresso machen....



Slavery schrieb:


> Bist ja auch mein Zwillingsbruder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und?  im vetrag steht "wer meine nutten klaut, is mir bis ans lebensende verpflichtet"! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (8. Oktober 2008)

hier wird ja immer mehr gezofft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin mal weg

bye bye ihr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> hier wird ja immer mehr gezofft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nich gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (8. Oktober 2008)

Plakner schrieb:


> Moin Leutz



moien...




Natsumee schrieb:


> ja war schon klar aber hört sich eher mehr nach zungäääääääää an als zuckäääääääär



habts in der schweitz eigentlich ohrenstäbschen oder so?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Heydu schrieb:


> dann braucht es zeit, bis der Kaffee wirkt, >1h
> 
> 
> ähm. Zucker...=Zugääääää..und nein, kein Zug xD



echt? oh man.... ich gehn espresso machen....



Slavery schrieb:


> Bist ja auch mein Zwillingsbruder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und?  im vetrag steht "wer meine nutten klaut, is mir bis ans lebensende verpflichtet"! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> und?  im vetrag steht "wer meine nutten klaut, is mir bis ans lebensende verpflichtet"!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab sie nich geklaut, nur beschädigt zurückgegeben, tut mir ja Leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (8. Oktober 2008)

Plakner schrieb:


> Moin Leutz



moien...




Natsumee schrieb:


> ja war schon klar aber hört sich eher mehr nach zungäääääääää an als zuckäääääääär



habts in der schweitz eigentlich ohrenstäbschen oder so?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Heydu schrieb:


> dann braucht es zeit, bis der Kaffee wirkt, >1h
> 
> 
> ähm. Zucker...=Zugääääää..und nein, kein Zug xD



echt? oh man.... ich gehn espresso machen....



Slavery schrieb:


> Bist ja auch mein Zwillingsbruder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und?  im vetrag steht "wer meine nutten klaut, is mir bis ans lebensende verpflichtet"! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jase03 (8. Oktober 2008)

maaan kann es nicht schneller 11uhr werde. kriege schon entzugserscheinungen *zitter


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

jase03 schrieb:


> maaan kann es nicht schneller 11uhr werde. kriege schon entzugserscheinungen *zitter


hust und was sollen wir sagen die arbeiten?

btw, bei mir kommt oft beim buffed forum zeitüberschreitung, bei euch auch ?

bin wieder mal weg *im nebel verschwind*


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> hier wird ja immer mehr gezofft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich hau auch ab


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hey
> 
> 1. rauchen net gut
> 2. nervst net
> ...




muss aber hab meinen sohn grad ausn stall gelassen muss da hinterher bin ja später wieder da


----------



## Fumacilla (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> chillen oder killen *cs startet* MUAHAHA *M4 Kauft* lasst die Hühner killen -->*Jenny ansieht* nicht persöhnlich nehmen



Nein wir reissen die weltherrschaft an uns!



@Slave.... das gehört zur klausesl... ob beschädigt oder nich... pfff  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@all..... Yeah tripple post... irwie hängt sich grad mein browser bei buffed auf...


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hey
> 
> 1. rauchen net gut
> 2. nervst net
> ...




muss aber hab meinen sohn grad ausn stall gelassen muss da hinterher bin ja später wieder da


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

kan es sein das das forum grad tot ist?

und wolke net gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jase03 (8. Oktober 2008)

ich habe noch semesterferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> habts in der schweitz eigentlich ohrenstäbschen oder so?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja sicher


juhu forum geht wieder normal^^


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Sind jetz alle weg? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> kan es sein das das forum grad tot ist?
> 
> und wolke net gehen
> 
> ...



ja hat eben gespackt....


----------



## Fumacilla (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja sicher
> 
> 
> juhu forum geht wieder normal^^



noch nich ganz.....




Slavery schrieb:


> Sind jetz alle weg?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich bin noch da!


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Du hast dich ja heut noch gar nich mit mir unterhalten und dann willst schon wieder gehn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




machen wa noch aber erstma muss ich zumeinem sohn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schorki (8. Oktober 2008)

einloggen geht wieder server fahren langsam hoch


----------



## Lokibu (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube ich gehe arbeiten, um die Zeit zu überbrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe zwar Urlaub, aber was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

also bei mir geht es wieder gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> @Slave.... das gehört zur klausesl... ob beschädigt oder nich... pfff
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok Ok, bekommst neue...

Gina, Jaqueline und Bernadette ihr gehört jetzt Fuma, los! *befehl*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> machen wa noch aber erstma muss ich zumeinem sohn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ok, bis dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

jase03 schrieb:


> maaan kann es nicht schneller 11uhr werde. kriege schon entzugserscheinungen *zitter



ganz ruhig, spiel in der zeit WC3, dann sollte es schon gehen



Fumacilla schrieb:


> Nein wir reissen die weltherrschaft an uns!
> 
> 
> @Slave.... das gehört zur klausesl... ob beschädigt oder nich... pfff
> ...



Ne, lohnt sicht nicht mehr, da alle jetzt dank US-Hypo nur noch verluste machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Schorki schrieb:


> einloggen geht wieder server fahren langsam hoch



oh NEIN, das ist dann das Ende von heute :=(


----------



## Fumacilla (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also bei mir geht es wieder gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



joa jetzt bei mir auch....




Slavery schrieb:


> Ok Ok, bekommst neue...
> 
> Gina, Jaqueline und Bernadette ihr gehört jetzt Fuma, los! *befehl*
> 
> ...



Gina Wild?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kukt ma hier... die ham den login kaputt gemacht xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adiemo (8. Oktober 2008)

ich finds immer wieder witzig das alle hier so bescheid wissen wann Patchday ist und wann nich *fg*

Es lebe WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ok Ok, bekommst neue...
> 
> Gina, Jaqueline und Bernadette ihr gehört jetzt Fuma, los! *befehl*
> 
> ...



Gina....


----------



## Jibrilak (8. Oktober 2008)

auf der wowseite sind unter realmstatus alle server on aber ich komm net rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Adiemo schrieb:


> ich finds immer wieder witzig das alle hier so bescheid wissen wann Patchday ist und wann nich *fg*
> 
> Es lebe WoW
> 
> ...



wie meinst jetzt das?


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Gina Wild?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie du willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaja und mich nieder machen weil ich deine Nuttella kaputt gemacht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Jibrilak schrieb:


> auf der wowseite sind unter realmstatus alle server on aber ich komm net rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nur geduld kleiner^^


----------



## arkono (8. Oktober 2008)

kann mich immer noch net einloggen,ihr?


----------



## Argolo (8. Oktober 2008)

Wieviele Seiten verkraftet das Thema denn noch? O.o


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wie du willst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ja hör mal normalweiweise kriegt man dafür ne todesstrafe


----------



## arkono (8. Oktober 2008)

naja die frage glaub ich hat sich grad geklärt


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> joa jetzt bei mir auch....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gina? *kotz* igit
da geh ich echt lieber in ne Puff bude mich begnügen lassen
mit Gina würd ich nicht mal mein Popöchen putzen ^_^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

arkono schrieb:


> kann mich immer noch net einloggen,ihr?




nö bei mir steht das ich bis ca 16 uhr gedulden muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (8. Oktober 2008)

Jibrilak schrieb:


> auf der wowseite sind unter realmstatus alle server on aber ich komm net rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne runde mimimimi bitte xD



Slavery schrieb:


> Wie du willst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gut dann die Wild! Wenn die so gut wie in den Filmen is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nuttella > WoW ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> Gina? *kotz* igit
> da geh ich echt lieber in ne Puff bude mich begnügen lassen
> mit Gina würd ich nicht mal mein Popöchen putzen ^_^




naja lieber freundin^^


----------



## Lokibu (8. Oktober 2008)

Scheint ne stabile Datenbank zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arkono (8. Oktober 2008)

xD,blizz hats mal wieder verschbock -.- :=)


----------



## Fumacilla (8. Oktober 2008)

Argolo schrieb:


> Wieviele Seiten verkraftet das Thema denn noch? O.o



du meldest dich auch immer nur um die seiten zu zählen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Natsumee schrieb:


> ja hör mal normalweiweise kriegt man dafür ne todesstrafe



eben!



Heydu schrieb:


> Gina? *kotz* igit
> da geh ich echt lieber in ne Puff bude mich begnügen lassen
> mit Gina würd ich nicht mal mein Popöchen putzen ^_^




ach komm die hats drauf.....


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Gut dann die Wild! Wenn die so gut wie in den Filmen is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Siehste jetz hast 3 neue Nuttella´s also sind wa quitt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xilibili (8. Oktober 2008)

Ihr seid solche Freaks^^ wer hatt diesen Thread ertellt^^


----------



## Fumacilla (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Siehste jetz hast 3 neue Nuttella´s also sind wa quitt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



najut xD



Xilibili schrieb:


> Ihr seid solche Freaks^^ wer hatt diesen Thread ertellt^^



keiner von den freaks hier xD der ersteller is nimmer aktiv...


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> ach komm die hats drauf.....




erfahrung??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also sry ich würde vor der schreiend davon rennen^^


----------



## arkono (8. Oktober 2008)

realmliste leer^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das is doch mal wieder schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> najut xD




Na also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich find nich das es nervt, mich nervt eher der Mist den du verzapfst Natsu, aber gut, können wir jetz alle wieder friedlich sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja bitte alle wieder nett sein
ey jetzt bin ich gleich mit Ruven und es ist imer noch eine schande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Slavery schrieb:


> Du hast dich ja heut noch gar nich mit mir unterhalten und dann willst schon wieder gehn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dafür schreibe ich mit dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> hier wird ja immer mehr gezofft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


konkurenzkampf?!


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

arkono schrieb:


> realmliste leer^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



besser als alle server auser deiner^^


----------



## Jibrilak (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nur geduld kleiner^^



ich bin schon 26 jahre alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und immer noch kein deut weiser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arkono (8. Oktober 2008)

Loool^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schmunzel"


----------



## Fumacilla (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> erfahrung???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ach was.... ma gehört dass die gern ihre postboten privat vernascht hat?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ich bin der meinung das wohl kaum ne frau an ihre erfahrung ranommt und entsprechend mithalten kann! als ich 18 war hatt ich ma was mit ner 29 jährigen.... das war! also ne gewisse erfahrung is immer von vorteil... so das war genug privates...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



arkono schrieb:


> realmliste leer^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



stimmt... kuk ma was da steht bei dem hacken wo die sprache wählst^^


----------



## Lord Arresh (8. Oktober 2008)

eine seite mehr 


p.s. dieser thread hat keinen sinn und Rechtschreibfehler hat er auch!


----------



## arkono (8. Oktober 2008)

jau


----------



## Rofay (8. Oktober 2008)

arkono schrieb:


> realmliste leer^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


find ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arkono (8. Oktober 2008)

sprache wählen :entwicklung ...... vlt weiss ja einer warum blizz das da eingebaut hat^^


----------



## Fumacilla (8. Oktober 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> eine seite mehr
> 
> 
> p.s. dieser thread hat keinen sinn und Rechtschreibfehler hat er auch!



dein post auch^^




arkono schrieb:


> sprache wählen :entwicklung ...... vlt weiss ja einer warum blizz das da eingebaut hat^^



meinste dasn versteckter hinweis? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

tzz jenny dich mag ich auch nimmer... tzzz... bis heute mittag!


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> eine seite mehr
> 
> 
> p.s. dieser thread hat keinen sinn und Rechtschreibfehler hat er auch!




och armes ding geh doch wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hell-Emissary (8. Oktober 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> eine seite mehr
> 
> 
> p.s. dieser thread hat keinen sinn und Rechtschreibfehler hat er auch!


Darum schreiben wir hier auch rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ja bitte alle wieder nett sein
> ey jetzt bin ich gleich mit Ruven und es ist imer noch eine schande
> 
> 
> ...



Ja Fabii is jetz weg, weil ihn alle gedisst haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß doch meine liebe Jay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Konkurenzkrampf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nehar (8. Oktober 2008)

ich will doch nur spielen ):


----------



## arkono (8. Oktober 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> eine seite mehr
> 
> 
> p.s. dieser thread hat keinen sinn und Rechtschreibfehler hat er auch!



lol , deswegen machen wir das ja auch mit den thread^^,na jetzt biste verwirrt was


----------



## Lord Arresh (8. Oktober 2008)

ja BLizz wird am 13.11 warscheinlich ein Programm ins Internet Rufen um uns Alle zu KOntrollieren.

denkt jetzt net an Terminator leute oder an Matrix


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> als ich 18 war



jaja als du vor 50 jahren noch 18 warst ja ich weis ...^^


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> tzz jenny dich mag ich auch nimmer... tzzz... bis heute mittag!




Das meint er nich so Jay, der is nur ganz traurig in seinem kleinen Herzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jaja als du vor 50 jahren noch 18 warst ja ich weis ...^^



mit 24 kommt man sich alt vor.... ich komm langsam dem neumodischen krimskrams au nimmer hinterher... da fühlt man sich alt und es ist eben 6 jahre her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> mit 24 kommt man sich alt vor.... ich komm langsam dem neumodischen krimskrams au nimmer hinterher... da fühlt man sich alt und es ist eben 6 jahre her
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zwillinge mit 5 Jahre Unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Arresh (8. Oktober 2008)

gleich haben wir 1200 seiten schrott wovon immerhin seite 1 am informativisten und seite 2 schon müll ist ^^

kommt wir bauen jezt jeder ein schild mit einem wow spruch und gehen aus der Tür raus und demonstrieren für Laufende Server ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (8. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das musste ma sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arkono (8. Oktober 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> gleich haben wir 1200 seiten schrott wovon immerhin seite 1 am informativisten und seite 2 schon müll ist ^^
> 
> kommt wir bauen jezt jeder ein schild mit einem wow spruch und gehen aus der Tür raus und demonstrieren für Laufende Server ^^
> 
> ...



ah ja.....wenn du es schrott findest wieso biste denn hier^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Zwillinge mit 5 Jahre Unterschied
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du jungspund xD


----------



## Elvador (8. Oktober 2008)

Yay, die ersten Server sind wieder on!

Gleich kommt Blackrock *hoff*


----------



## arkono (8. Oktober 2008)

ein paar server sind jetzt in der liste


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> du jungspund xD




immer diese junge leute....^^


----------



## Nehar (8. Oktober 2008)

Paar server sind wieder, ratet mal welcher nicht ): ?


----------



## Fumacilla (8. Oktober 2008)

arkono schrieb:


> ah ja.....wenn du es schrott findest wieso biste denn hier^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



pssssst... aber mir wurd geflüstert es war kein flame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mehr als ne seite infos brauch ja auch keine sau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arkono (8. Oktober 2008)

^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 teldrassil ftw


----------



## Lord Arresh (8. Oktober 2008)

arkono schrieb:


> ah ja.....wenn du es schrott findest wieso biste denn hier^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




du weißt doch, der Teufel schei... immer auf den Dicksten haufen


----------



## arkono (8. Oktober 2008)

und wieder ein paar mehr on


----------



## Fumacilla (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> immer diese junge leute....^^



sagte der jahrgang 88 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

ahaha fettsack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Arresh (8. Oktober 2008)

juchu mein server is da ^^ bb


juchu erster auf seite 1200


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> tzz jenny dich mag ich auch nimmer... tzzz... bis heute mittag!


warum nicht?



Slavery schrieb:


> Das meint er nich so Jay, der is nur ganz traurig in seinem kleinen Herzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schon klar



Fumacilla schrieb:


> mit 24 kommt man sich alt vor.... ich komm langsam dem neumodischen krimskrams au nimmer hinterher... da fühlt man sich alt und es ist eben 6 jahre her
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ähhmmm so alt fühle ich mich aber nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arkono (8. Oktober 2008)

mein server is auch wieder da , man sieht sich nächste woche


----------



## Fumacilla (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ahaha fettsack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WAS? oO

das klären wir nächsten mittwoch du ratte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin weg... träumt von mir!


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> WAS? oO
> 
> das klären wir nächsten mittwoch du ratte
> 
> ...



Machs gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ähhmmm so alt fühle ich mich aber nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich mir aba manchma....


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> sagte der jahrgang 88
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber älter^^


----------



## Schorki (8. Oktober 2008)

cu ihrs und viel erfolg


----------



## Lokibu (8. Oktober 2008)

Hmm ich kann mir einloggen aber keinen Server auswählen.. muss wohl noch warten *heul*


----------



## Céraa (8. Oktober 2008)

ey, der thread hier überrascht mich jeden mittwoch aufs neue....jetzt muss ich da auch mal was reinschreiben xD


----------



## Lokibu (8. Oktober 2008)

Ok leute bis in paar Wochen wenn die Addons rumspinnen wegen WotLk und ich nicht spielen kann *gg*


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Céraa schrieb:


> ey, der thread hier überrascht mich jeden mittwoch aufs neue....jetzt muss ich da auch mal was reinschreiben xD



why?^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Ok leute bis in paar Wochen wenn die Addons rumspinnen wegen WotLk und ich nicht spielen kann *gg*



ich glaube nächste woche wird mehr los sein wen der patch rauskommt^^


----------



## Flooza (8. Oktober 2008)

*gähhhhhhhn*  "morgen" *grml*
wie server immer noch down? -.-


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Céraa schrieb:


> ey, der thread hier überrascht mich jeden mittwoch aufs neue....jetzt muss ich da auch mal was reinschreiben xD



Nur zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Flooza schrieb:


> *gähhhhhhhn*  "morgen" *grml*
> wie server immer noch down? -.-



gleich da^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

so auch wieder da sohn im bett nun hab ich frei grins


----------



## Srom (8. Oktober 2008)

der blizzard background downloader zieht gerade "wow-2.4.3-to-3.0.1-tbc-eu-update" ... dachte der brückenpatch erscheint erst nächste woche? x_X


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

*Natsumee  1.02.2007 4.150 133 2.63% *
*Slavery  2.03.2007 1.869 91 1.80% *
*Ruven  12.10.2006 666 53 1.05% *
Grüne Brille  29.05.2008 1.586 47 0.93% 
*Wôlke0310  24.06.2008 108 40 0.79% *
Wolfheart(Hergig)  24.09.2008 263 36 0.71% 
-Zirâ-  6.10.2008 62 36 0.71% 
Melih  7.12.2007 2.402 35 0.69% 
*Fumacilla  28.08.2007 653 34 0.67% *
*blacktor  3.09.2008 370 33 0.65% *
*Fynni2007  16.04.2008 138 27 0.53% *
Qonix  20.09.2007 3.601 26 0.51% 
Dentus  6.01.2007 1.043 26 0.51% 
Heydu  13.06.2007 93 26 0.51% 
vivastinkt6666  19.09.2008 149 25 0.49% 
riggedi  23.02.2007 899 25 0.49% 
Razyl  4.04.2007 980 25 0.49% 
Healguard  20.03.2008 779 24 0.47% 
Vetaro  3.11.2006 1.474 24 0.47% 
Jeffy  24.08.2008 457 24 0.47%

Warum war mir das klar?^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

gehen die server wieder oder wo sind alle


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

bin noch hier keine angst^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> *Natsumee  1.02.2007 4.150 133 2.63% *
> *Slavery  2.03.2007 1.869 91 1.80% *
> *Ruven  12.10.2006 666 53 1.05% *
> 
> Warum war mir das klar?^^



naja jeder weis doch das du immer so viel spammst^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

aber alle anderen sind weg mit dir hier allein hab ich aber angst 

wer weiß was du vorhast


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

-.-

nix?^^


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ja bitte alle wieder nett sein
> ey jetzt bin ich gleich mit Ruven und es ist imer noch eine schande
> 
> 
> ...



nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lord schrieb:


> eine seite mehr
> 
> 
> p.s. dieser thread hat keinen sinn und Rechtschreibfehler hat er auch!



und ein sinnloser post auch mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lord schrieb:


> ja BLizz wird am 13.11 warscheinlich ein Programm ins Internet Rufen um uns Alle zu KOntrollieren.
> 
> denkt jetzt net an Terminator leute oder an Matrix



nein, das mach ich, und klaue all eure acc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muahaha, dann hab ich soviel Gold



Flooza schrieb:


> *gähhhhhhhn*  "morgen" *grml*
> wie server immer noch down? -.-



ne, die umgekehrte version^^


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> *Natsumee  1.02.2007 4.150 133 2.63% *
> *Slavery  2.03.2007 1.869 91 1.80% *
> *Ruven  12.10.2006 666 53 1.05% *
> Grüne Brille  29.05.2008 1.586 47 0.93%
> ...



AUF IHN MIT GEBRÜL!!  und Nutella *uuuhh*


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

na bsit auch wieder da?^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> -.-
> 
> nix?^^



jaja würd ich jetzt auch sagen *angst hab * um hilfe schrei*


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> AUF IHN MIT GEBRÜL!!  und Nutella *uuuhh*



auf wen?


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> auf wen?




ja auf dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> jaja würd ich jetzt auch sagen *angst hab * um hilfe schrei*



Kein Angst bin schon da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> jaja würd ich jetzt auch sagen *angst hab * um hilfe schrei*



...


*festbind* *mundzukleb*

*erst wieder frei lass wen keine angst*



so dan muss man halt offensive vorgehen


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> na bsit auch wieder da?^^



jo, so halbwegs, stöbere in Arsenal nach items, bin ja bei der "Arbeit", und müsste pläne zeichnen, iwie kein Bock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Kein Angst bin schon da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann ist gut *keine angst mehr hab* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> *festbind* *mundzukleb*
> ...




siehste deswegen hab ich angst grins


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> jaja würd ich jetzt auch sagen *angst hab * um hilfe schrei*



keine angst, wenn du zu mir kommst, wirst du ne meeeeenge spass haben *peitschen rausnimm* willst du mich bestrafen? *zeige-finger in den mund nehm*



Natsumee schrieb:


> auf wen?



Den Spamer xD


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> siehste deswegen hab ich angst grins



ich werde ja gezwungen solche sachen zu machen^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> keine angst, wenn du zu mir kommst, wirst du ne meeeeenge spass haben *peitschen rausnimm* willst du mich bestrafen? *zeige-finger in den mund nehm*
> 
> 
> 
> Den Spamer xD




lol jetzt drehen alle durch wird zeit das ich gleich zocken gehe bevor noch was passiert grins


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> dann ist gut *keine angst mehr hab*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na also siehste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich werde ja gezwungen solche sachen zu machen^^



ja ne is klar ich weiß du stehst auf mich aber musst doch net gleich sowas machen so hält man keine frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Where is Coco? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> lol jetzt drehen alle durch wird zeit das ich gleich zocken gehe bevor noch was passiert grins



ne ich bin immernoch ganz lieb^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Where is Coco?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



frag ich mich auch 
war sie letzte woche überhaupt da?

mhm sie arbeite ja net mehr vllt deshalb net mehr hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne ich bin immernoch ganz lieb^^



jaja ist klar ich sag auch immer das ich lieb sei


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> jaja ist klar ich sag auch immer das ich lieb sei



keine ahnung ob du das bist^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

so bin essen ciao ciao^^


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> frag ich mich auch
> war sie letzte woche überhaupt da?
> 
> mhm sie arbeite ja net mehr vllt deshalb net mehr hier
> ...




Ne letzte Woche auch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja stimmt, hat ja am 1. Oktober aufgehört glaub ich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> so bin essen ciao ciao^^



Gutn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

so bin dann auch wieder weg mein pala noch bisschen zocken bis zur 70 sind noch ein paar lvl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis später


----------



## Eckhexaule (8. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt komm ich wenigstens wieder mit dem Lesen hinterher!
Manchmal nerven so Kunden am Telefon und dann hast keine Chance mehr das alles zu lesen und zu antworten.

Jetzt zocken die alle wieder und ich muss buckeln!
Desch doa a chas!


----------



## Eckhexaule (8. Oktober 2008)

Einen Guten!

Viel Spaß beim Leveln von Deinem Pala!


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh 
ich muss spammen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (8. Oktober 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Einen Guten!
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Leveln von Deinem Pala!




jo danke als vergelter gehts ja zum glück recht schnell bis denne bb


----------



## Eckhexaule (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny warum musst spammen?
Nur weil Du hinter Ruven bist?


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> jo danke als vergelter gehts ja zum glück recht schnell bis denne bb


Is aber langweillig als Vergelter ^^


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> so bin dann auch wieder weg mein pala noch bisschen zocken bis zur 70 sind noch ein paar lvl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Viel Spaß & Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh
> ich muss spammen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ach was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

bin wieder da 
*aus den nebel wieder auftauch*


----------



## Eckhexaule (8. Oktober 2008)

Lieber schnell als spannend!
Ich versuch so ziemlich ohne Erfolg nen Tankadin (LVL40) hochzuleveln.


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Jenny warum musst spammen?
> Nur weil Du hinter Ruven bist?


tja das geht gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Slavery schrieb:


> Ach was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


huuu ich bin wieder vor Ruven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

lohnt es sich noch meinen hexenmeister auf 70 zu zoggn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will den umbedingt auf 70 sschaff ich das noch bis wotkl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is 25 .


----------



## Eckhexaule (8. Oktober 2008)

Hilfe!!!!!!!!
Francis Ford Copolla
FOG - Nebel des Grauens?

Hab jetzt Angst vor Dir!!!!!

Friß mich nicht!


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> tja das geht gar nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> bin wieder da
> *aus den nebel wieder auftauch*



WB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ziemlich viel Nebel hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

will auch wissen wo coco iss... meldet sich auch nimmer auf pm... *schnief*
ach jenny brauch ned spammen hat sich eh fast ausgeschrieben für mich heute!


----------



## Eckhexaule (8. Oktober 2008)

Hat´s in Augsburg grad Nebel?
Find ich echt schad für Dich Slave.


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

irgentwie ärgen wir uns immer gegenseitig, der Ruven und ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Lieber schnell als spannend!
> Ich versuch so ziemlich ohne Erfolg nen Tankadin (LVL40) hochzuleveln.



loool... no skill??? *fg*


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

ich lass mich ned von dir ärgern jenny, dafür iss dein arm zu kurz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> will auch wissen wo coco iss... meldet sich auch nimmer auf pm... *schnief*
> ach jenny brauch ned spammen hat sich eh fast ausgeschrieben für mich heute!



Hab schon lange nichts mehr von ihr gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> ich lass mich ned von dir ärgern jenny, dafür iss dein arm zu kurz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist wohl wahr, aber recht musst du mir schon geben ^^


----------



## Eckhexaule (8. Oktober 2008)

Kann auch gut sein!
Ich hasse iwie den Pala!
Bin iwie auf Dudu´s eingeschossen.
Ist mir egal ob Eule, Bäumchen, Bär oder Katze.

I vote for Druids  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Hat´s in Augsburg grad Nebel?
> Find ich echt schad für Dich Slave.



Ne Blacky hat den Nebel hier im Forum gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> loool... no skill??? *fg*



Fabii hat den Skill erfunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> lol jetzt drehen alle durch wird zeit das ich gleich zocken gehe bevor noch was passiert grins



ne, du lässt uns durchdrehen, wir männer unter uns sind ziemlich normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wahre liebe gibts eh nur unter männer...aber bitte nicht zuviel, sonst werden wir davon schwuchtels



Jenny84 schrieb:


> aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh
> ich muss spammen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ganz brav sein mädchen, oder muss ich dich "BEstrafen" ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckhexaule (8. Oktober 2008)

Füttert mal mein Vieh! Das wird sonst nie was!

Dees Viehch hot honger! GEHNT EM EBBES ZOAM FRESSA!


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Füttert mal mein Vieh! Das wird sonst nie was!
> 
> Dees Viehch hot honger! GEHNT EM EBBES ZOAM FRESSA!


kb mein pc zu langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> WB
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




danke danke, wenn ich verschwinde oder auftauche gibs komischerweiße immer viel nebel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Füttert mal mein Vieh! Das wird sonst nie was!
> 
> Dees Viehch hot honger! GEHNT EM EBBES ZOAM FRESSA!



Du dich noch in Geduld üben musst junger Padavan! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> danke danke, wenn ich verschwinde oder auftauche gibs komischerweiße immer viel nebel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verdauungsprobleme?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Verdauungsprobleme?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




loooooool


----------



## Eckhexaule (8. Oktober 2008)

Keiner droht Jenny!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ausser er meint es ernst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

soll ich nun meinen wl (lvl 25 ) zocken?schaff ich das noch bis wotkl auf 70 ;D?


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> ne, du lässt uns durchdrehen, wir männer unter uns sind ziemlich normal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dafür ist mein freund da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> loooooool



Tihihihiii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> dafür ist mein freund da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Zum Bestrafen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Keiner droht Jenny!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


warum sollte mir wer drohen???


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Mahlzeit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Zum Bestrafen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


JA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hab schon lange nichts mehr von ihr gehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wer weiss wollt mich dieses oder nächstes WE mit ihr treffen sie wollt bescheid geben seit dem isses funkstille...


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mahlzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

re


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> re


wb


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

danke danke na wer ist noch da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> wer weiss wollt mich dieses oder nächstes WE mit ihr treffen sie wollt bescheid geben seit dem isses funkstille...


du hast sie verscheucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so ich mach jetzt pause


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> du hast sie verscheucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




oke schöne pause dir^^


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (8. Oktober 2008)

moin moin.

Hmm was mache ich jetzt alle 1204 seiten lesen oder einfach mal mitreden?


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

niemand motiviert mich meinen wl zu spielen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiß nich ob ich den noch auf 50 schaff in vllt 2 wochen is 25 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> dafür ist mein freund da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



arrrrrrrrrrrrrr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (8. Oktober 2008)

> niemand motiviert mich meinen wl zu spielensad.gif weiß nich ob ich den noch auf 50 schaff in vllt 2 wochen is 25 biggrin.gif



Ich habe auch eine 28 WL ich lvl sie auch das schaffst du schon aber dafür muste aus dem Forum raus^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> arrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hesch kei fründin wo BEstraffe chasch?^^


----------



## neo1986 (8. Oktober 2008)

The schrieb:


> moin moin.
> 
> Hmm was mache ich jetzt alle 1204 seiten lesen oder einfach mal mitreden?


Muss ich auch lesen keine ahnung was hier jeden mittwoch abgeht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Zum Bestrafen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jenny weiss, was ich meinte ;D


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

The schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eine 28 WL ich lvl sie auch das schaffst du schon aber dafür muste aus dem Forum raus^^




ach was Forum bis 16 uhr > wow bis 16 uhr


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Muss ich auch lesen keine ahnung was hier jeden mittwoch abgeht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jeden mittwoch reden wir wie verrückt über alles mögliche


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hesch kei fründin wo BEstraffe chasch?^^



singel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> singel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mhm mhm

wie alt bisch?


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (8. Oktober 2008)

> jeden mittwoch reden wir wie verrückt über alles mögliche



Verrückt ist gut dann bin ich hir richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm mhm
> 
> wie alt bisch?



21


----------



## neo1986 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jeden mittwoch reden wir wie verrückt über alles mögliche


Ah danke du hast mir das lesen erspart. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> 21



mhm mhm 

gang ufd Langstrass^^

ne meusch halt eini sueche gogo^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

The schrieb:


> Verrückt ist gut dann bin ich hir richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



welcome^^



neo1986 schrieb:


> Ah danke du hast mir das lesen erspart.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




kein problem ^^


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube meine F5 taste wird es bereuen das ich hir gelandet bin hehe


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

naja grad ist eh net so viel los^^


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

schade..^^


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

juuhuu 100 beiträge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (8. Oktober 2008)

nene jetzt hast du 101^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

ja wow gz^^


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -.-


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja wow gz^^


ty sind nich viel aber naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

seid ihr alle weg??^^


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (8. Oktober 2008)

Also hir können es ja nur mehr werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

ja ist halt grad mittag warte bis 1 uhr dann kommen welche sollten^^


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (8. Oktober 2008)

Wer weiß vieleicht ist was schrecklichne passiert und nur wir 3 sind noch übrig FÜR IMMER!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

hmm naja ok ich mach dann bissl wl :-)


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm mhm
> 
> gang ufd Langstrass^^
> 
> ne meusch halt eini sueche gogo^^



sehr hilfreich -.-


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

The schrieb:


> Wer weiß vieleicht ist was schrecklichne passiert und nur wir 3 sind noch übrig FÜR IMMER!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nö 4^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

The schrieb:


> Wer weiß vieleicht ist was schrecklichne passiert und nur wir 3 sind noch übrig FÜR IMMER!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wtf mit euh2 da mach ich lieber selbstomord auser einer von euch 2 ist ne frau^^

dan töte ich den mann und nehme die frau muahahaha


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

The schrieb:


> Wer weiß vieleicht ist was schrecklichne passiert und nur wir 3 sind noch übrig FÜR IMMER!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


AHHHH BITTE NICHT


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> nö 4^^



wb na bleibst jetzt mal hier?^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> sehr hilfreich -.-



ja sry^^

oder lernsch eini über wow kenne so wie ich^^


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wtf mit euh2 da mach ich lieber selbstomord auser einer von euch 2 ist ne frau^^
> 
> dan töte ich den mann und nehme die frau muahahaha


ich trans mich um zählt das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? ne joke^^


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wb na bleibst jetzt mal hier?^^




kommt immer druff an was grad anfällt, geht hat leider nicht immer das ich mich abmelde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin unkaputtbar xD

Und ja ich bin ein Mann hrhr


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

achja danke ^^


----------



## Mysta 11 (8. Oktober 2008)

1206 seiten...krass oO

kommt der thread immer mittwochs wieder ?


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

The schrieb:


> Ich bin unkaputtbar xD
> 
> Und ja ich bin ein Mann hrhr




das hast du von coca cola ^^


----------



## Elesmer (8. Oktober 2008)

bin ich spät dran? die server sind immernoch down oder?

bitte bitte lasst sie noch nicht hochgefahren sein, was soll ich denn dann machen?


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

JETZ SIND SIE DA JUHU°!!! WIR SIND NICHT ALLEIN!!


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Mysta schrieb:


> 1206 seiten...krass oO
> 
> kommt der thread immer mittwochs wieder ?





jo nur mittwochs posten erlaubt, und ja hier ist immer mittwochs was los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (8. Oktober 2008)

Er kommt nicht wieder. Er geht nie weg^^


----------



## Elesmer (8. Oktober 2008)

Mysta schrieb:


> 1206 seiten...krass oO
> 
> kommt der thread immer mittwochs wieder ?



der ist immer da, aber mittwochs ist er sehr beliebt


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> JETZ SIND SIE DA JUHU°!!! WIR SIND NICHT ALLEIN!!




jap alle schon fertig gefuttert ^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> ich trans mich um zählt das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> JETZ SIND SIE DA JUHU°!!! WIR SIND NICHT ALLEIN!!



ist aber niemand von den Pinguinos da grml


----------



## Elesmer (8. Oktober 2008)

was sind das eigentlich für tiere die mittlerweile alle in ihrer siggi haben?


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Elesmer schrieb:


> der ist immer da, aber mittwochs ist er sehr beliebt



sie haben es erfasst


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (8. Oktober 2008)

> ich trans mich um zählt das biggrin.gif? ne joke^^



Ich glaub das will auch keiner sehen *duck*


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Elesmer schrieb:


> was sind das eigentlich für tiere die mittlerweile alle in ihrer siggi haben?



ach zuerst sind es eier dan bischen grösser am ende ganz gross^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

The schrieb:


> Ich glaub das will auch keiner sehen *duck*




wer will das schon

unechte brüste *schauder*^^


----------



## Elesmer (8. Oktober 2008)

also muss man da einfach draufklicken oder wie?


----------



## Elesmer (8. Oktober 2008)

habs grade ausprobiert, einfach draufklicken ^^


ah sry jetzt habe ich nen doppelpost gemacht


----------



## Eckhexaule (8. Oktober 2008)

bin noch da! Aber hatte gerade Kundschaft, tut mir echt leid!

wo liegt den oberengstringen?

@natsumee

schreib bitte weiter schwyzzerdütsch.
i verschdands ond di woas it verschdandet luaget bleed!


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

natsu gibs überhaupt nochmal ne gestaltenänderung bei deinen komischen ding in deiner sig was lvl 15xx hat ? ^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Elesmer schrieb:


> habs grade ausprobiert, einfach draufklicken ^^
> 
> 
> ah sry jetzt habe ich nen doppelpost gemacht




kein problem hier "dar"f man das sogar^^

oder besser gesagt interessiert niemand^^


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> bin noch da! Aber hatte gerade Kundschaft, tut mir echt leid!
> 
> wo liegt den oberengstringen?
> 
> ...



bischen nördlich von Schlieren


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> natsu gibs überhaupt nochmal ne gestaltenänderung bei deinen komischen ding in deiner sig was lvl 15xx hat ? ^^



leider nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vllt machen die ja noch nen zusatz

also die 2 in der mitte verändern sich noch
der vogel wird voll cool


----------



## Elesmer (8. Oktober 2008)

dann ist ja gut, müssen ja die 2k vollbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (8. Oktober 2008)

Das mit dem tiren ist fü WoW geschädigte echt gut alles was man lvl'n kann muß der wow gamer haben xD


----------



## Thule1291 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> kein problem hier "dar"f man das sogar^^
> 
> oder besser gesagt interessiert niemand^^



mimimi ja den willlkomme i de schwiz xD
miep miep


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> bischen nördlich von Schlieren



mhm bisch de erscht zürcher wa i kenne wo wow spielt


----------



## Elesmer (8. Oktober 2008)

so kniet nieder, ich habe grade alle eure viecher gefüttert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm bisch de erscht zürcher wa i kenne wo wow spielt



und bestimmt nöd de letzscht xD han no paar anderi kolleg, wo wow gamed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckhexaule (8. Oktober 2008)

Hab schon gedacht du hast dich verschrieben!
bei uns gibt es ein Oberengstingen, daher meine Frage.

Mit 21 musst das Leben noch geniessen!
In meinen Alter musst Dir dann Gedanken machen wenn Du noch Single bist.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> und bestimmt nöd de letzscht xD han no paar anderi kolleg, wo wow gamed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kenne bis jetzt nume lüt us bern st. galle luzern und graubünde und aargau natürlich ^^


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

so, meine wenigkeit ist jetzt weg, sein magen verwöhnen

bies nacheaaarrrrrrrrr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Elesmer schrieb:


> so kniet nieder, ich habe grade alle eure viecher gefüttert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



arigatou 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckhexaule (8. Oktober 2008)

ab sofort darf in diesem Forum kein Hochdeutsch mehr geschrieben werden!
Nur noch Ursprachen und deren Dialekte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elesmer (8. Oktober 2008)

ich komme auber aus nrw da spricht amn hochdeutsch, kann nichts anderes ^^


----------



## Eckhexaule (8. Oktober 2008)

Doa sai i dr a goblos ois! 
Oiga Sproacha seand´s beschdt.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Urpsrache??


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Doa sai i dr a goblos ois!
> Oiga Sproacha seand´s beschdt.




wer sind die besten?


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (8. Oktober 2008)

Hmm mal gucken ob es dafür einen google übersetzer gibt


----------



## Eckhexaule (8. Oktober 2008)

@natsumee

Fiar Di gilt Allemannisch - isch di ursprünglich Sproach vom Bodasee-Großraum!


----------



## Elesmer (8. Oktober 2008)

gute idee, das versteht doch kein schwein


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

http://www.20min.ch/news/diashows/diashow.tmpl?showid=20842

arme pingus


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> @natsumee
> 
> Fiar Di gilt Allemannisch - isch di ursprünglich Sproach vom Bodasee-Großraum!




was interessiert mich er bodensee?^^


----------



## Eckhexaule (8. Oktober 2008)

Das eine hieß die eigenen sprachen sind das Beste.

OK, ihtr habt mich überzeugt. Wir schreiben wieder hochdeutsch sonst hat das keinen sinn.


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> so, meine wenigkeit ist jetzt weg, sein magen verwöhnen
> 
> bies nacheaaarrrrrrrrr
> 
> ...




mahlzeit !


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Das eine hieß die eigenen sprachen sind das Beste.
> 
> OK, ihtr habt mich überzeugt. Wir schreiben wieder hochdeutsch sonst hat das keinen sinn.




optimal, ich schreib ja auch nicht im dialekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckhexaule (8. Oktober 2008)

Schwyzzer-dütsch ist Hochallemannisch. Und die Sprache entstand am Bodensee.
Daher!


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (8. Oktober 2008)

So ich muß jetzt mal weg.

Muß Sport machen und dann mal meinen Twink lvl'n


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

The schrieb:


> So ich muß jetzt mal weg.
> 
> Muß Sport machen und dann mal meinen Twink lvl'n



twik lvln = sport 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckhexaule (8. Oktober 2008)

Wie lange müsst ihr heute arbeiten?
Ich muss heute bis 20 Uhr und hab schon um 7.30 Uhr angefangen.
So ne Scheiße!


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Wie lange müsst ihr heute arbeiten?
> Ich muss heute bis 20 Uhr und hab schon um 7.30 Uhr angefangen.
> So ne Scheiße!



16:30 wie immer, um 20 bin ich schon BT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dr_michi (8. Oktober 2008)

blub hie ou schwizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



us bärn.. gnauer gseit langenthal.. sind hie ca. 15 vor region ungerwägs und kenn ou no 4 basler und 3 zürcher ^ ^ spielet alli uf thrall ;>


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

dr_michi schrieb:


> blub hie ou schwizer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schon wieder einer der sich in schweizerisch ausdrückt *tztzt* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Oktober 2008)

> blub hie ou schwizer
> 
> us bärn.. gnauer gseit langenthal.. sind hie ca. 15 vor region ungerwägs und kenn ou no 4 basler und 3 zürcher ^ ^ spielet alli uf thrall ;>



oida heast koast du deitsch a ren? i vasteh irgendwie ka wurt wos du do sogst.,.. pls hochdeitsch!

goii b1ubb sogst a ^^

österreich ftw


mfg


ps.: muss bis 17:00 arbeiten ^^


----------



## Eckhexaule (8. Oktober 2008)

Freut mich für Dich Blacktor! Ich geh vielleicht heute noch FDS, wenn sich eine Gruppe für mich findet. 
Naja, aber Ehepflege sollt ich glaub auch noch machen.


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> oida heast koast du deitsch a ren? i vasteh irgendwie ka wurt wos du do sogst.,.. pls hochdeitsch!
> 
> goii b1ubb sogst a ^^
> 
> ...




na des hob i scho verstondn, des is gor ka problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



österreich ftw, da stimm i da sowos von zua 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Freut mich für Dich Blacktor! Ich geh vielleicht heute noch FDS, wenn sich eine Gruppe für mich findet.
> Naja, aber Ehepflege sollt ich glaub auch noch machen.




den loothäscher umnieten und T5 schultern abgreifen?


----------



## Eckhexaule (8. Oktober 2008)

wär mal nicht schlecht!


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

mal einen kleinen auszug von den top 20 spam0r von heute: 

*Natsumee   	1.02.2007  	4.200  	177  	3.39%
Slavery 	2.03.2007 	1.887 	109 	2.09%
Ruven 	12.10.2006 	670 	57 	1.09%
blacktor 	3.09.2008 	387 	50 	0.96%*
Grüne Brille 	29.05.2008 	1.586 	46 	0.88%
*Wôlke0310 	24.06.2008 	108 	40 	0.77%*


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

von 7.30 -16.00^^

hoi hoi^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

lol 200^^


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> wär mal nicht schlecht!




der kann gar nichts der typ, auser dumm zuschlagen, ein paar mal hämmern und kugeln feuern^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Oktober 2008)

haxx0rs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sPäM


----------



## Megamage (8. Oktober 2008)

LOOL! Auszug der Top Spammer...hier willste wenn Bloßstellen?


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lol 200^^


du bist hier mittwochs immer der oberspamor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> LOOL! Auszug der Top Spammer...hier willste wenn Bloßstellen?



nö nie im leben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> LOOL! Auszug der Top Spammer...hier willste wenn Bloßstellen?



ach 0 ahnung^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> du bist hier mittwochs immer der oberspamor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ICh niemals du hast es gefaket du hast mir 2x ne "0" noch hinten geschrieben


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Oktober 2008)

immer die schweizer :pP


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ICh niemals du hast es gefaket du hast mir 2x ne "0" noch hinten geschrieben




loool gaynau, guck doch mal selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elesmer (8. Oktober 2008)

also bin auch mal weg, hf noch


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Oktober 2008)

Elesmer schrieb:


> also bin auch mal weg, hf noch



hawedere


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Elesmer schrieb:


> also bin auch mal weg, hf noch



ciao ciao


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> loool gaynau, guck doch mal selber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne zu fau^^


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Elesmer schrieb:


> also bin auch mal weg, hf noch




cu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne zu fau^^




mkay, lassen wir ausnahmweiße mal durchgehn ^^


----------



## Eckhexaule (8. Oktober 2008)

So ich geh jetzt mittagessen!

Übrigens:

Ich glaub natsumee ist am Mittwoch nur ein Kostenfaktor für seine Firma.
Oder arbeitest Du wirklich was?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> So ich geh jetzt mittagessen!
> 
> Übrigens:
> 
> ...




ich arbeite schon was aber meistens haben wir mittwochs nicht so viel zu tun^^ weil montag und diesntag shcon genug gemacht wird^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> mkay, lassen wir ausnahmweiße mal durchgehn ^^



sehr grosszügig


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Oktober 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> So ich geh jetzt mittagessen!
> 
> Übrigens:
> 
> ...



gudden hunger!

mFg


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> jenny weiss, was ich meinte ;D


ja deshalb hab ich ja auch meine antwort gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Natsumee schrieb:


> jeden mittwoch reden wir wie verrückt über alles mögliche


und sind auch verrückt 



Heydu schrieb:


> 21


zu jung für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

ach und schnell wieder spammen damit ich mal wieder ein wenig aufsteige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

LVL up!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Oktober 2008)

nächste seite ^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Oktober 2008)

fast -_-


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Oktober 2008)

noch nicht ...


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

ich glaub ich fahr weg und kauf mir nen döner hab hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ach ka  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2high4you (8. Oktober 2008)

Das es den immer noch gibt ;/


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Oktober 2008)

den fred? ja warum nicht ^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

wb jenny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na wie war pause?


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

das kann gar net sein das ich 200 post hatte hab jetzt erst 187^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

slave du lügner^^


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wb jenny
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


erholsam und schon wieder bin ich der 999.999 besucher dieser seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

ehm?^^

gz^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Oktober 2008)

scheiss werbung wa ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsu versuchst du dich unerreichbar für alle spammer hier zu machen?


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Natsu versuchst du dich unerreichbar für alle spammer hier zu machen?




wb jenny


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

natsu kann man mittwochs mit den beiträgen einfach nicht einholen, ein ding der (fast) ummöglichkeit


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Natsu versuchst du dich unerreichbar für alle spammer hier zu machen?




wie meinst das?^^


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ehm?^^
> 
> gz^^


das scheiss telefon war mir auf den senkel gegangen ^^
nicht ihr


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> scheiss werbung wa ^^


Ich hab gehört es gibt welche die da drufklicken^^


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wie meinst das?^^


na 3 posts direkt hintereinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört es gibt welche die da drufklicken^^



passiert eh nicht viel musst dan glaubs so paar sachen eingeben oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> na 3 posts direkt hintereinander
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kann ich auch sogar 4!!!


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> na 3 posts direkt hintereinander
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach so^^


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

1


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

na wer bringt 5 posts hitneinander zusammen ?


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

2


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

3


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

^^


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

menno ihr schreibt zu schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

normal xD


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

uhhh neue seite
neue seite


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

naja sinn ist es nicht ganz viele post hitnereinander zu machen


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

mit ner langsamen i-net leitung schaffst das hier sicher nicht ^^


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja sinn ist es nicht ganz viele post hitnereinander zu machen




warum ?


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

natsu kann ic ein pinguino werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

ach wär unser i-net nicht so lahm hier, wäre ich erste auf der seite gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

weil es ja somit keine gescheite gespräche gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> warum ?


hmm ka ich wette 99% von uns die hier  postn is langweillig wie mir <---


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

wer is jetz eig bekannter b1ubb oder natsumee? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> natsu kann ic ein pinguino werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dafür brauchst aber nen pingu ava und ne bewerbung


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> wer is jetz eig bekannter b1ubb oder natsumee?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



b1ubb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



glaubs^^

wen ich bekannt bin dan nur als pschyo pingu

naja wurde shcon ingame angewispert^^


----------



## Marvîn (8. Oktober 2008)

Will ja jetzt nix sagen aber die server sind wieder on^^


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

wo mach ich die bewerbung?und wo gibts die avA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> b1ubb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dafür flamed b1ubb nur^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Marvîn schrieb:


> Will ja jetzt nix sagen aber die server sind wieder on^^



ne erst um 16.15 bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

server?


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> wo mach ich die bewerbung?und wo gibts die avA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



avas kriegst über google 

gib einfach Pingu oder Pinguin ein oder was auch immer ^^

bewerbung keine ahnung schreib hier rein irgendwas^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> server?




terrordar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> weil es ja somit keine gescheite gespräche gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


richtig und dann ist es auch doof!



bartman223 schrieb:


> hmm ka ich wette 99% von uns die hier  postn is langweillig wie mir <---


die meisten sitzen auf arbeit


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

JA ICH WILL PINGUINO WERDEN BIN AU SO BÖÖSE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Oktober 2008)

scheiss arbeit... -_-


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

^^^^^^


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> scheiss arbeit... -_-




ich glaub es will keiner arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

^bitte lass mich zum pingu werden


----------



## Shokai (8. Oktober 2008)

So, geb ich mal Meinen Senf dazu..... 


>>>> mÖp <<<<






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Shokai schrieb:


> So, geb ich mal Meinen Senf dazu.....
> 
> 
> >>>> mÖp <<<<
> ...


blub


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

ich glaub natsu is weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Marvîn schrieb:


> Will ja jetzt nix sagen aber die server sind wieder on^^




immer die selben Klugscheisser!


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

nene musste grad telefonieren shcnel^^

ja hol dir ein pingu ava gogo^^


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

find ich nich *weglauf vor angst*


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> find ich nich *weglauf vor angst*



hö?

such mal bei google findet genug bilder^^


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

hier tut sich ja noch immer nicht viel o.O


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

asoo war im link google google bilder stimmt man bin ich doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> asoo war im link google google bilder stimmt man bin ich doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Einsicht ist der erste Weg zur Besserung!"


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

tipp mal avatar pinguin ein dan müsstest die finsden


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> hier tut sich ja noch immer nicht viel o.O


ja server sind on >.<^^


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

juhu ich bin mal erste auf ner neuen seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

seite 27 und noch nix da..kannn mir jmd mal n link geben oder so ??^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Oktober 2008)

http://images.google.com/images?client=ope...sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ja deshalb hab ich ja auch meine antwort gegeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wieso bin ich zu jung für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> http://images.google.com/images?client=ope...sa=N&tab=wi


hahah^^ bin seite 28 ..noch nix da


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> hahah^^ bin seite 28 ..noch nix da



du weißt aber schon wien pinguin aussieht oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

ich brauch diesen alvatar den hier viele haben da is kein pinguin drauf


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

natsumee du bist doch der gott von denen du wirst dochn link oder ne seite haben oder? D


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> wieso bin ich zu jung für dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mein freund wird 27 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> mein freund wird 27
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mit jünger ists doch viel schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *dich erwartungsvoll ansieht*


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> natsumee du bist doch der gott von denen du wirst dochn link oder ne seite haben oder? D



was willst du den?


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

natsumee wieder weg ;((


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Hey ihr Lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kokoros (8. Oktober 2008)

Rofl das ist i-wie unnötig xD steht doch beim login daneben xD


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Kokoros schrieb:


> Rofl das ist i-wie unnötig xD steht doch beim login daneben xD



schoob


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> natsumee wieder weg ;((




hab doch geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hey ihr Lieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&sa=X...uin&spell=1



Heydu schrieb:


> mit jünger ists doch viel schöner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nee das passt schon so wie es ist ^^


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&sa=X...uin&spell=1
> 
> 
> nee das passt schon so wie es ist ^^



hast du nicht das Gefühl, als wärs du nicht der Heer deines Schicksals? Als würde eine unsichtbare Hand dich lenken?


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hey ihr Lieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wehbeh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was willst du den?


diese avatar wo drauf steht kopiere dieses in deine sig unso


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> diese avatar wo drauf steht kopiere dieses in deine sig unso



hö?^^


----------



## Kannto (8. Oktober 2008)

lol wie lang der thread is omg gibts ja net^^


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> hast du nicht das Gefühl, als wärs du nicht der Heer deines Schicksals? Als würde eine unsichtbare Hand dich lenken?


nö



bartman223 schrieb:


> diese avatar wo drauf steht kopiere dieses in deine sig unso


das ist aber kein ava, sondern ne sig


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nö
> 
> 
> das ist aber kein ava, sondern ne sig


nö? nur ne nö? was soll ich mit ne nö? -.- feigling


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> nö? nur ne nö? was soll ich mit ne nö? -.- feigling



hey jüngeri fraue sind eh besser blibet länger jung


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

aja dann will ich pls die sig


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Oktober 2008)

AHHH nu hab ich ne erleuchtung

ich schätz ma er meint so tiere wie natsumee hat bzw. sein shinitsu ist ja auch ein pinguin!

mfg


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hey jüngeri fraue sind eh besser blibet länger jung



ja scho, aber mit älteri fraue cha ma meh spass ha *jipiieeee*

Aus alten Schiffen lernt man am besten Segeln *Jenny ansieht* hey törtchen, mensch siehst du lecker aus, aber ob das nur äusserlich täuscht und du nicht schmeckst, ist wieder ne andere sache.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

ach so könnt sein

meinst du das?^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> ja scho, aber mit älteri fraue cha ma meh spass ha *jipiieeee*
> 
> Aus alten Schiffen lernt man am besten Segeln




wieso den das?

erklärig bitte


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Danke Blacky, Danke Natsu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> aja dann will ich pls die sig




meinst du meinen Shinitsu?


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Danke Blacky, Danke Natsu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



de nada


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

so leute bin dann gleich mal im ausendienst

*gleich wieder langsam im nebel des umerbitterlichen abschaums verschwind*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach so könnt sein
> 
> meinst du das?^^


ne^^die bekomm ich auf valenth ...die könnte ich mir mal holen genau^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> ne^^die bekomm ich auf valenth ...die könnte ich mir mal holen genau^^




mensch bist du kompliziert... was meinst du sonst?

nen avatar oder eine signatur mit bild? und wenn man das bild drückt kommt man auf ne bestimmte seite?

mfg


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> ne^^die bekomm ich auf valenth ...die könnte ich mir mal holen genau^^



hö was meinst dann? -.-


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> nö? nur ne nö? was soll ich mit ne nö? -.- feigling


ich bin ein mensch der auf treue wert legt (ja das soll es auch noch geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
und ich liebe meinen schatz sehr, auch wenn ein herr Ruven jetzt was anderes sagen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich bin ein mensch der auf treue wert legt (ja das soll es auch noch geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






xDDD


mfg


edit: meinte nit ruven


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

was hab ich damit schon wieder zu tun lass mich boß in ruh


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

ach wayne !!!ich warte bis einer was postet der son ding hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich bin ein mensch der auf *treue wert legt* (ja das soll es auch noch geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sehr wichtig


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> ach wayne !!!ich warte bis einer was postet der son ding hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol oke sag dan bescheid ^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> ach wayne !!!ich warte bis einer was postet der son ding hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




erklär ma bitte wort für wort was du genau haben willst... hab e grad nix zu tun also kann ich dir gut zuhören!

mfg


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich bin ein mensch der auf treue wert legt (ja das soll es auch noch geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kein Mensch ist treu, seht das ein


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Von welcher Farbe bekomm ich einen Pinguin bei diesen Pets da? ^^


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich bin ein mensch der auf treue wert legt (ja das soll es auch noch geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




aber sowas von /sign

treue > all


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> kein Mensch ist treu, seht das ein




sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> Von welcher Farbe bekomm ich einen Pinguin bei diesen Pets da? ^^



ehm mal schauen


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> AHHH nu hab ich ne erleuchtung
> 
> ich schätz ma er meint so tiere wie natsumee hat bzw. sein shinitsu ist ja auch ein pinguin!
> 
> mfg


ich weiss was er meint, weiss aber nicht wo man die bekommen kann.
vonwegen abzeichen der pinguinos.
darf nur in die sig wenn ihr bei den pingus ehrfürchtig seit.
oder so



Natsumee schrieb:


> ach so könnt sein
> 
> meinst du das?^^


ne siehe oben


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> kein Mensch ist treu, seht das ein



falsch!


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

toll den gibts net mehr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> kein Mensch ist treu, seht das ein




10000000000% sign

wenn brad pitt vorbei kommt (nur als BSP.) und schreit go for it wird auch jede frau weich


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> kein Mensch ist treu, seht das ein




ich bin meiner freundin seid 3 jahre treu... und ich bin 15!!


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> kein Mensch ist treu, seht das ein


dann bin ich wohl nicht normal, bin noch nie fremdgegangen


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> toll den gibts net mehr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NEEEEEEEEEIN


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEEEIN




owned ^^


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein, gewiss nicht



blacktor schrieb:


> falsch!



nein, richtig!!



Ruven schrieb:


> 10000000000% sign
> 
> wenn brad pitt vorbei kommt (nur als BSP.) und schreit go for it wird auch jede frau weich



z.B.

denn treue hat auch mit Freiheit was zu tun, und kein Mensch will in seiner Freiheit "verletzt" werden, bzw. ihm seine Freiheit (bischen) nehmen. Das war wenn schon im Mittelalter so. Damals gab es noch Ehre, heute sind nur noch möchte gern Gangster und voll idioten auf den Strassen.


----------



## Qonix (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich bin ein mensch der auf treue wert legt (ja das soll es auch noch geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


genau


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach fu geht immernoch net ^^
grml
hier für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mhm scheise muss noch den link anders machen mom^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> 10000000000% sign
> 
> wenn brad pitt vorbei kommt (nur als BSP.) und schreit go for it wird auch jede frau weich




ach vergiss es glaub ich ent


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

naja jenny wenn dein persönlicher adonis mal dasteht und sagt hier nimm mich iss vorbei mit der treue.. that´s life und jeder mensch ist bestechlich untreu usw... das ist die natur des menschen!


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kann ich das holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> nein, gewiss nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das ist so auch nicht ganz wahr!



Qonix schrieb:


> genau


wie darf ich das jetzt verstehen? mit oder ohne ironie?


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> kann ich das holen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ja mom ich versuche grad dir den links dafür zu schicken ....^^

ach ja ich weis wie einfach den post antworten dan hast so ne lange URL die kopieren und in deine sig rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach vergiss es glaub ich ent



what du als halb ittaka müsstest es doch am besten wissen!!!


----------



## Qonix (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> denn treue hat auch mit Freiheit was zu tun, und kein Mensch will sich in seiner Freiheit "verletzt" werden, bzw. ihm seine Freiheit (bischen) nehmen.


Also nach deiner Aussage würdest du es akzeptieren wen dein/deine Freund/Freundin mit jedem/jeder die ihm/ihr gerade passt ins Bett hüpft?

Das glaubst du ja wohl selbst nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckhexaule (8. Oktober 2008)

re

was ist treue?
Körperlich oder geistig?

Bedeutet treu zu sein auch nie an andere Frauen/Männer denken?
Oder nur das was körperlich passiert?

Geistig treu ist keiner, körperlich einige.


----------



## Qonix (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wie darf ich das jetzt verstehen? mit oder ohne ironie?


ohne

ich bin Treu und das verlange ich auch von meinem Partner


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Oktober 2008)

WB Eckhexaule

und was hats gutes gegeben?

mfg


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> naja jenny wenn dein persönlicher adonis mal dasteht und sagt hier nimm mich iss vorbei mit der treue.. that´s life und jeder mensch ist bestechlich untreu usw... das ist die natur des menschen!




ruvne es geht nicht om ihren "adonis"

sondern um SIE

sie ist treu und fertig klar kann man nie sicher sein ob der partner das auch sit aber es geht -.-


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> what du als halb ittaka müsstest es doch am besten wissen!!!



nur weil ich halb italiener bin heist es doch net das ich untreu sein muss??

bin 19 und hatte erst 1 freundin und das mit 18 und hab ich immernoch also bald 2 jahre


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja mom ich versuche grad dir den links dafür zu schicken ....^^
> 
> ach ja ich weis wie einfach den post antworten dan hast so ne lange URL die kopieren und in deine sig rein
> 
> ...


wie?? :O


----------



## Eckhexaule (8. Oktober 2008)

thx, gab nen Apfel und einen Joghurt


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> das ist so auch nicht ganz wahr!
> 
> 
> wie darf ich das jetzt verstehen? mit oder ohne ironie?



oh doch, das ist mehr als zu 100% wahr




Qonix schrieb:


> Also nach deiner Aussage würdest du es akzeptieren wen dein/deine Freund/Freundin mit jedem/jeder die ihm/ihr gerade passt ins Bett hüpft?
> 
> Das glaubst du ja wohl selbst nicht.
> 
> ...



fals es dir nicht aufgefallen ist, ich bin singel -.- und das habe ich auch schon vorhin geschrieben, wenn du kA vom Thema hast, dann bitte nicht drüber posten^^




Qonix schrieb:


> ohne
> 
> ich bin Treu und das verlange ich auch von meinem Partner



Und genauso auch umgekehrt, aber nichts ist von Dauer^^ Imperien zerfallen!!


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nur weil ich halb italiener bin heist es doch net das ich untreu sein muss??
> 
> bin 19 und hatte erst 1 freundin und das mit 18 und hab ich immernoch also bald 2 jahre




wtf mit 18 erst ?????

naja finds aber spitze das ihr schon fast 2 jahre zusammenseid ... für die erste is das echt spitze!

mfg


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

DAAA DAS IS DIE SIG!!!! DAS ABZEICHEN DER PINGUS von eckhexaule


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Oktober 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> thx, gab nen Apfel und einen Joghurt



lecker - apfel gabs bei mir heute auch schon ... werden bei mir inner firma immer verteilt ^^

mfg


edith meint: FIRST ON 1218 ^^


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

also das mit den tieren als sig raff ich ma garnet xDDD


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> 10000000000% sign
> 
> wenn brad pitt vorbei kommt (nur als BSP.) und schreit go for it wird auch jede frau weich



Was´n Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das Brad Pitt vorbeikommt und "Go for it" sagt ist sehr gering 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja aber wenn er kommt dann kann er "meine Alte" schon haben, wenn er mir Angelina da lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



("meine Alte" weil ich momentan Single bin-go for it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ruvne es geht nicht om ihren "adonis"
> 
> sondern um SIE
> 
> sie ist treu und fertig klar kann man nie sicher sein ob der partner das auch sit aber es geht -.-



natürlich gehts darum, als mensch strebt man immer nach dem für sich persönlich besten, wenn du das findest nimmst du es wenn du die chance hast, bekommst dus nicht sicher bleibst du beim nächstbesten, das ist wissenschaftlich bewiesen


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> DAAA DAS IS DIE SIG!!!! DAS ABZEICHEN DER PINGUS von eckhexaule




das meintest du -_- und ich mach mir nen kopf drüber was er nu meinen könnte -.-


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> re




wb

kannst du mir mal den link schicken für das abzeichen der ponguinos?? thx


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

füttert ihr mein pet mal pls? :-D


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

achso und treue ist auch geistig nur so btw... natürlich fällts erst auf wenns körperlich aber die geistige treue ist voraussetzung für ne lange beziehung, wenn du im kopf schon darüber nachdenkst mit XY was zu haben ist der nächste Schritt nicht weit, mal abgesehen von irgendwelchen phantasiedingern die man sich so möglicherweise vorstellt.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> natürlich gehts darum, als mensch strebt man immer nach dem für sich persönlich besten, wenn du das findest nimmst du es wenn du die chance hast, bekommst dus nicht sicher bleibst du beim nächstbesten, das ist wissenschaftlich bewiesen




ne ich wäre zu faul mir ne neue zu suchen 

wen man schon jemand hat bruacht man nicht jemand anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

mir auch eckhexaule pls


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> füttert ihr mein pet mal pls? :-D




nö wieso sollten wir ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> wtf mit 18 erst ?????
> 
> naja finds aber spitze das ihr schon fast 2 jahre zusammenseid ... für die erste is das echt spitze!
> 
> mfg




joa naja bin glaub noch bischen altmodisch aber was will ich mit 15 jahren und ne freundin meistens bringt das eh nichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

weil ich ganz ganz lieb bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> füttert ihr mein pet mal pls? :-D



deine sig sieht grauenhaft aus ändere mal den text das es nicht so grausig aussieht^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> weil ich ganz ganz lieb bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gefüttert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## м@πGф (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich war wirklich noch nie hier, aber ist das hier nen Chat-Thread


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne ich wäre zu faul mir ne neue zu suchen
> 
> wen man schon jemand hat bruacht man nicht jemand anderes
> 
> ...




naja das ist die einstellung bevor die nächste noch schlimmer iss sicher ich mir das was ich hab... aber besser wäre schon cool... das problem iss nur frauen spühren das mit der zeit und das machts plöpp weg isse!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

kann es sein das ich doch noch n pingu... sonst was hab? ôo o.O


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> joa naja bin glaub noch bischen altmodisch aber was will ich mit 15 jahren und ne freundin meistens bringt das eh nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmpf größtenteils muss ich dir zustimmen

aber ich hab seid 3 jahren jetzt eine freundinn und bin wirklich glücklich mit ihr

sie war mein erste freundinn und hatte mit ihr meinen ersten kuss - meinen ersten sex (jap bin 15 und keine jungfrau mehr) ... das erste mal war für uns beide echt tierisch schön, weil wir einfach nicht verkrampft waren und alles schön langsam angingen und mit viel gefühl!


achja: der link: http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/612/pinguzv8.jpg

mfg


----------



## Eckhexaule (8. Oktober 2008)

was zahlt ihr!

@natsumee

hast recht mit 15 artet das meist in stress und stundenlangen weinen aus


----------



## Qonix (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> fals es dir nicht aufgefallen ist, ich bin singel -.- und das habe ich auch schon vorhin geschrieben, wenn du kA vom Thema hast, dann bitte nicht drüber posten^^


Naja, dann ist es aber eher umgekehrt. Was schreibst du als Singel über Beziehungen?


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> kann es sein das ich doch noch n pingu... sonst was hab? ôo o.O



dein erster wird ein pingu


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Fabiii, sag was die blöden Blizz-Mitarbeiter haben sich noch nich gemeldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Naja, dann ist es aber eher umgekehrt. Was schreibst du als Singel über Beziehungen?



jetzt gehts nicht um das!!!! sondern TREUE!! argh


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> gefüttert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> naja jenny wenn dein persönlicher adonis mal dasteht und sagt hier nimm mich iss vorbei mit der treue.. that´s life und jeder mensch ist bestechlich untreu usw... das ist die natur des menschen!


ich war schon immer treu und meine freunde auch. selbst meinem versofen ex war ich treu, ist meine einstellung



Qonix schrieb:


> ohne
> 
> ich bin Treu und das verlange ich auch von meinem Partner


dann ist es ja in ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Natsumee schrieb:


> ruvne es geht nicht om ihren "adonis"
> 
> sondern um SIE
> 
> sie ist treu und fertig klar kann man nie sicher sein ob der partner das auch sit aber es geht -.-


der ist mir auch treu, er weiss was er an mir hat und weiss auch was los ist wenn er mir fremd geht!


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> hmpf größtenteils muss ich dir zustimmen
> 
> aber ich hab seid 3 jahren jetzt eine freundinn und bin wirklich glücklich mit ihr
> 
> ...




naja meistens sind beziehungen wen man unter 18 sind oft schnel wieder kaputt "OFT"


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

manu heut abend mim schurken einloggen und gm ticket schreiben!!


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Fabiii, sag was die blöden Blizz-Mitarbeiter haben sich noch nich gemeldet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



slave es dauert mindestens VIER TAGE


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

juhu hab die sig^^


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dein erster wird ein pingu


jetzt musst es nur noch gefüttert werdn xDD


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> der ist mir auch treu, er weiss was er an mir hat und weiss auch was los ist wenn er mir fremd geht!



ich kann tote jenny fremdgeher sehen


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja meistens sind beziehungen wen man unter 18 sind oft schnel wieder kaputt "OFT"



jap das stimmt

hab ich bei meinen freunden schon so oft mitbekommen...
de wechseln de frauen so oft wie deren unterhosen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> juhu hab die sig^^



gz ändere noch dein fütter dings ^^


----------



## Qonix (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> joa naja bin glaub noch bischen altmodisch aber was will ich mit 15 jahren und ne freundin meistens bringt das eh nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jawohl, ein Gleichgesinnter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin auch immer noch mit meiner ersten Freundin zusammen die ich mit 18 kennen gelernt habe und sind nun über 3 Jahre zusammen und noch verliebt wie am ersten Tag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> jap das stimmt
> 
> hab ich bei meinen freunden schon so oft mitbekommen...
> de wechseln de frauen so oft wie deren unterhosen...
> ...




jo von jahr zu jahr haben jugendliche meistens nur noch so wochenbeziehungen und irgendwie in einem jahr über 10 freundinen oder freunde


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> manu heut abend mim schurken einloggen und gm ticket schreiben!!




Mach ich Chef 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Hatt ich eh vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Qonix (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> jetzt gehts nicht um das!!!! sondern TREUE!! argh


Wem musst denn als Singel treu sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich kann tote jenny fremdgeher sehen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so ungefähr.
nee so schlimm bin ich jetzt auch wieder nicht


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jo von jahr zu jahr haben jugendliche meistens nur noch so wochenbeziehungen und irgendwie in einem jahr über 10 freundinen oder freunde



jo, ich find so etwas voll heftig... ich sag denen e dauernd sie sollen sich endlich mal eine frau suchen mit der sie wirklich zusammen passen etc... und als antwort bekomm ich immer nur: ach - hab noch zeit - lass mir meinen spaß :-/

mFg


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> gz ändere noch dein fütter dings ^^


hab ich doch ty^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Jawohl, ein Gleichgesinnter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


so muss das sein

nicht ala muahah ich bin imba hatte schon 20 freundinen dieses jahr oder wie auch immer

oder muahaha bin ich imba mit 13 ersten sex gehabt


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> hab ich doch ty^^




das [br] noch löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Zum Thema Treue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man sollte erst sich selber Treu sein bevor man anderen Menschen treu sein kann.
(Slavery 2008)


tihhhiiii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> so ungefähr.
> nee so schlimm bin ich jetzt auch wieder nicht



hehe

naja ich stimme dir auch nur zu 

treue in beziehung muss sein


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> das [br] noch löschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


is gemacht^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Zum Thema Treue
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hö? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> is gemacht^^




und nu nen neuen pinguin avatar dann is es perfeQQt ^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> is gemacht^^



hehe warum hast du eigentlich so einen komischen strich?


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

danke is scho lvl 8 in 5min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will das der schlüpft wann is es soweit natsu=


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hö?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So is das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hehe warum hast du eigentlich so einen komischen strich?


hmm ka


----------



## Qonix (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich kann tote jenny fremdgeher sehen


Kennst du die Story von der die ihm beim blasen den Eichel abgebissen hat weil sie herausgefunden hat das er fremd gegangen ist. ui ui ui   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> und nu nen neuen pinguin avatar dann is es perfeQQt ^^


genau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

JayJay schreib mal mit mir, haben uns heute noch gar nich gesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

ab wann schlüpfen die hier?


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Zum Thema Treue
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hab gerade tierisch lachen müssen als ich tihhhiiii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <-- das gelesen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich bin mir treu. ich und mein freund können beide nicht lügen, fällt direkt auf wenn einer von uns beiden nur versucht zu flunkern


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Kennst du die Story von der die ihm beim blasen den Eichel abgebissen hat weil sie herausgefunden hat das er fremd gegangen ist. ui ui ui
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich kenn die story.. sogar mit bilder

AAAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Kennst du die Story von der die ihm beim blasen den Eichel abgebissen hat weil sie herausgefunden hat das er fremd gegangen ist. ui ui ui
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jop autsch^^


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> ich kenn die story.. sogar mit bilder
> 
> AAAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> ...


eigene erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

??


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> ich kenn die story.. sogar mit bilder
> 
> AAAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> ...



autsch o.O


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> ab wann schlüpfen die hier?



100


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> eigene erfahrung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



teilweiße

ich sag nur reißverschluss bei ner engen jeans 

aber nicht so arg wie bei dem ^^

mfg


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

^^


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> 100


man des dauert ja noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hab gerade tierisch lachen müssen als ich tihhhiiii
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin auch treu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Treue is ganz ganz wichtig und wird bei mir GROß geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> /push my question and sebbos : wann schlüpfen die peTS?also welches lvl


100 ^^


----------



## Qonix (8. Oktober 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> ich kenn die story.. sogar mit bilder


oh ja, die sind übel


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> teilweiße
> 
> ich sag nur reißverschluss bei ner engen jeans
> 
> ...




Auuuuuuuuuaaa...argh ich spür die Schmerzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

wie ich mein komplettes profil bearbeiten will aber kann net aufhören hier mit zu lesen x)


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Auuuuuuuuuaaa...argh ich spür die Schmerzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe ^^

muss ma weg... wieder "arbeiten" xDDDD


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> hehe ^^
> 
> muss ma weg... wieder "arbeiten" xDDDD




HF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elessor (8. Oktober 2008)

leute was isn das fürn kaffeklatsch thread hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 seid ma froh dass ihr treu sein könnt...die erfahrung durfte ich noch nicht machen, bin 18 btw...dummerweise war ich früher übergewichtig und bin deshalb heute (wo ich finde dass ich mit 75 kilo bei 1,84m ganz gut ausseh) recht schüchtern..dazu bin ich noch anspruchsvoll...ich hab bisher noch nichmal interesse gehabt an einer...die sind einfach alle so doof, tschuldigung...

das von mir^^


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

wie keiner mehr schreibt ^.^


----------



## Qonix (8. Oktober 2008)

Dieses "arbeiten" kenn ich. Zeit überbrücken bis zur Pause. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> oh ja, die sind übel



naja selberschuld

find das eher scheise was der noch zu ihr gemacht hat

hat sie doch glaub irgendwo gegen die wand geschossen oder so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

gegen die wang geschossen? also dagegen geschupst oder dagegen gefahren? kann man jetzt 2erlei sehen ^.^


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Elessor schrieb:


> leute was isn das fürn kaffeklatsch thread hier?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das wird schon, ich steh voll hinter dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Elessor schrieb:


> leute was isn das fürn kaffeklatsch thread hier?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja man muss schon glück haben und keine möchtegern was weis ich finden^^


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

naja bin stadt bis dann^^


----------



## Qonix (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja selberschuld
> 
> find das eher scheise was der noch zu ihr gemacht hat
> 
> ...


Hat sie glaub K.O. geschlagen und noch ein paar mal reingetretten.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> gegen die wang geschossen? also dagegen geschupst oder dagegen gefahren? kann man jetzt 2erlei sehen ^.^



geshclagen glaubs


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

ôo auf der welt gibts zu viele ich bins tussis -.-  regt voll auf aber wenn de mal eine gefunden hast kannst eh nix mit ihr anfangen is die sitiution bei 
ich wer bald 18 sie 15 toll!!! mach mich nicht strafbaaar neeein -.- scheiß dreck eh -.-


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hat sie glaub K.O. geschlagen und noch ein paar mal reingetretten.



jo irgendwas hat er noch gemacht


todesstrafe ftw^^ für IHN


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> geshclagen glaubs


na dem gehört doch dann erst recht die rübe abgebissen...


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich kann tote jenny fremdgeher sehen



ich glaube jenny in keinster Weise, dass sie treu bleiben und sein wird



Qonix schrieb:


> Wem musst denn als Singel treu sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



urgh, wenn du leben willst, dann geh sterben xD du nervst



Slavery schrieb:


> Zum Thema Treue
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ui, jetzt kommt der mit seinem Spruch....jeder mensch ist sich treu, es sei denn er tut nur so, als würde es nicht sein


----------



## Anduris (8. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Beitrag is doch echt legendär.. jeden Mittwoch aufs neue ist er auf der Startseite xD


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> ich glaube jenny in keinster Weise, dass sie treu bleiben und sein wird




wieso?


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

also i.wie wenn ich sorecht gezählt haben wir momentan 4 themen?
1. rüben beiserin
2. pets ôo
3. treue 
4. mädels?xD


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> Dieser Beitrag is doch echt legendär.. jeden Mittwoch aufs neue ist er auf der Startseite xD




so muss das sein^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> also i.wie wenn ich sorecht gezählt haben wir momentan 4 themen?
> 1. rüben beiserin
> 2. pets ôo
> 3. treue
> 4. mädels?xD




so muss das sein wobei punkt 2 ist grad out

punkt 3 und 4 sind grad in oke punkt 4 sowieso immer^^

punkt 1 geht so^^


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

boahh will wow spieln hab aber kb will jmd mit mir einen char spieln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> so muss das sein wobei punkt 2 ist grad out
> 
> punkt 3 und 4 sind grad in oke punkt 4 sowieso immer^^
> 
> punkt 1 geht so^^


naja i.einer muss mal alle 1000. seitn mal die top themen auflisten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu is n sehr böser User, der is nur am meckern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> boahh will wow spieln hab aber kb will jmd mit mir einen char spieln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bin dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber horde ! ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> ich glaube jenny in keinster Weise, dass sie treu bleiben und sein wird
> 
> 
> 
> ...


glaub was du willst ich weiss das ich keine angst haben muss das meiner fremd geht und er brauch sich da auch keine sorgen machen!


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> naja i.einer muss mal alle 1000. seitn mal die top themen auflisten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




mhm wird dauern^^


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm wird dauern^^


gut dann mach ma alle 150 seiten ^^

sowohl mich das grad bei mir echt intresieren würde mein problem ôo

falls es sich jmd durchgelesen hat >.<


----------



## Leckerlie (8. Oktober 2008)

gibts eigentlich ein Thema mit mehr Beiträgen als diesem? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



musste einfach (nachdem 3/4 der buffed community) auch ihnen senf beigegeben haben meinen dazu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





lg Leckerlie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> gut dann mach ma alle 150 seiten ^^
> 
> sowohl mich das grad bei mir echt intresieren würde mein problem ôo
> 
> falls es sich jmd durchgelesen hat >.<



was fürn prob?


----------



## Elessor (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> bin dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



me2! wer will was? 3 klassen, würde sagen dd tank heal...ich will keinen heal, hab schon nen dudu, tank also warri oder pala(hat sogar selfheal) oder dd...server?


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Leckerlie schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich ein Thema mit mehr Beiträgen als diesem?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ja gibts


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Leckerlie schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich ein Thema mit mehr Beiträgen als diesem?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nennt sich nachtschwärmer im gott und die welt forum^^


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Elessor schrieb:


> me2! wer will was? 3 klassen, würde sagen dd tank heal...ich will keinen heal, hab schon nen dudu, tank also warri oder pala(hat sogar selfheal) oder dd...server?


also ich will DD am bester hunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 obwohl davon hab ich schon 2 am lvln -.- naja dann ebn n anderen wie wärs mim mage? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sever? PVE?


----------



## Shany1991 (8. Oktober 2008)

was fürn sinnloser Threat


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was fürn prob?



dieses hier vor knapp 12 mins geschrieben ^^


ôo auf der welt gibts zu viele ich bins tussis -.- regt voll auf aber wenn de mal eine gefunden hast kannst eh nix mit ihr anfangen is die sitiution bei mir
ich werd bald 18 und sie 15 toll!!! mach mich nicht strafbaaar neeein -.- scheiß dreck eh -.-


----------



## Elessor (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> also ich will DD am bester hunter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


pve server proudmoore, ich paladin, du magier? zum nuken noch nen schurke, außer jemand will heilen, was aber beim lvl eher nutzlos is...


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Shany1991 schrieb:


> was fürn sinnloser Threat



Boahh, is dir das selber eingefallen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

wolln wa sebbo??ja ok horde


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Elessor schrieb:


> pve server proudmoore, ich paladin, du magier? zum nuken noch nen schurke, außer jemand will heilen, was aber beim lvl eher nutzlos is...


also auf 2 wow fenster hab ich weniger lust xD


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

ich würde tan/heal/oder dd machen mir wayne


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> wolln wa sebbo??ja ok horde


kannst ja mit machn ^^ bräuchtn noch n Schurken soweit ich das noch überblicke ^^

will aber noch auf ne antwrot von jmd warten


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

schreibt mich an wer mit mir lvln will pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Shany1991 schrieb:


> was fürn sinnloser Threat



was für sinnloser post


----------



## Anduris (8. Oktober 2008)

Shany1991 schrieb:


> was fürn sinnloser Threat


Ehm sag nichts ja? Dieser Threat is cool!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, dein Post ist sinnloser als deine Aussage, dass dieser Threat sinnlos wäre.


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wieso?



weil sich jenny einbischen von ihrer Freiheit verabschieden muss, wenn sie in eine Beziehung ist, und das hält so nicht lange



Slavery schrieb:


> Heydu is n sehr böser User, der is nur am meckern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hey, ich zeige euch nur Tatsachen



Jenny84 schrieb:


> glaub was du willst ich weiss das ich keine angst haben muss das meiner fremd geht und er brauch sich da auch keine sorgen machen!



ich glaube nicht, sondern es ist so


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee 

haste gelesen?  ich geh nicht davon aus ^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> dieses hier vor knapp 12 mins geschrieben ^^
> 
> 
> ôo auf der welt gibts zu viele ich bins tussis -.- regt voll auf aber wenn de mal eine gefunden hast kannst eh nix mit ihr anfangen is die sitiution bei mir
> ich werd bald 18 und sie 15 toll!!! mach mich nicht strafbaaar neeein -.- scheiß dreck eh -.-




deine freundin ist 15 und ne tussi? hä?^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> weil sich jenny einbischen von ihrer Freiheit verabschieden muss, wenn sie in eine Beziehung ist, und das hält so nicht lange




was für ne freiheit??


----------



## Anduris (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> deine freundin ist 15 und ne tussi? hä?^^


w00t ? nochmal pls! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> ich glaube jenny in keinster Weise, dass sie treu bleiben und sein wird
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja die nachtschwärmer haben noch mehr beiträge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Shany1991 schrieb:


> was fürn sinnloser Threat



*TNT rausnimmt* was ist ein Poster schon weniger Wert?
dein Comments geht mir am aller wertesten vorbei, kapiert?


----------



## Qonix (8. Oktober 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> Dieser Beitrag is doch echt legendär.. jeden Mittwoch aufs neue ist er auf der Startseite xD


Gott, ich lieg grad am Boden. Schon mal was von Sticky gehört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

aber wenn lvln nur zu 3. oder zu 2. sons zu wenig ep !!!


----------



## Qonix (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> urgh, wenn du leben willst, dann geh sterben xD du nervst


Ich bin hinterhältig, fies und gemein. damit musst du dich abfinden. Muahahahaha.


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> deine freundin ist 15 und ne tussi? hä?^^


NEIN!!!

ich hab gemeint das die meisten tussn eingebildet sind und zickig aber wenn man jmd gefunden hat, (so wie bei mir jetzt [aber noch nicht zusammen!!!])
dann kann man nix mit denen anfangen weil sie zu jung sind guck !!

ich werd 18 und sie wird 15 ich kann also nicht mit ihr zusammen sein weil sie eben 15 is, ich mag das wort nicht was ich jetzt leider schreiben muss,  also 
ist sie damit minderjährig -.- d.h. ich mach mich strafbar 
aber ich bin mir dabei net sicha!!! will ne antwort xD


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Gott, ich lieg grad am Boden. Schon mal was von Sticky gehört.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




er meint vllt beim portal von buffed da


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

hey füttert mein pet weiter!!!! ^^


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> hey, ich zeige euch nur Tatsachen



und meckerst den ganzen Tag, dir kann mans aber auch nich recht machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elessor (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> NEIN!!!
> 
> ich hab gemeint das die meisten tussn eingebildet sind und zickig aber wenn man jmd gefunden hat, (so wie bei mir jetzt [aber noch nicht zusammen!!!])
> dann kann man nix mit denen anfangen weil sie zu jung sind guck !!
> ...


14 is die grenze...wenn sie es will und du auch, geht das in ordnung...und ihre eltern natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> NEIN!!!
> 
> ich hab gemeint das die meisten tussn eingebildet sind und zickig aber wenn man jmd gefunden hat, (so wie bei mir jetzt [aber noch nicht zusammen!!!])
> dann kann man nix mit denen anfangen weil sie zu jung sind guck !!
> ...



mhm

also der altersuntersched ist dan mit 20 und 23 eh egal

also in der schweiz ist das so ist das mädchen (glaub nur bei mädchen) unter 15 machst dich strafbar egal wie alt du bist^^ ist sie 15 dan darfst max 3 jahre älter sein so viel ich weis


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> hey füttert mein pet weiter!!!! ^^




pro ip nur 1x machbar


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Elessor schrieb:


> 14 is die grenze...wenn sie es will und du auch, geht das in ordnung...und ihre eltern natürlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


doof is das sie 15 wird und ich 18 ?! gillt das dann imma noch? :i


----------



## Elessor (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> doof is das sie 15 wird und ich 18 ?! gillt das dann imma noch? :i


soweit ich informiert bin, ja


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

man wad fürn scheiß gesetz buch mit mehr gesetzen als hier poster i.was an wörter geschrieben haben -.- wer solln sich das alles merken können? -.-


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Elessor schrieb:


> soweit ich informiert bin, ja


SCHADZIII ICH KOMME XDDDD


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

asoo..gehts mit einem anderen browser??selber füttern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> NEIN!!!
> 
> ich hab gemeint das die meisten tussn eingebildet sind und zickig aber wenn man jmd gefunden hat, (so wie bei mir jetzt [aber noch nicht zusammen!!!])
> dann kann man nix mit denen anfangen weil sie zu jung sind guck !!
> ...



Ja du machst dich strafbar, sobald du über 18 bist und sie unter 16 is das strafbar...gibt aber auch da wieder Ausnahmen, aber bin mir nich sicher...außerdem kann es dir egal sein, solang du dich mit ihren Eltern verstehst...denn die können dich anzeigen...


----------



## Elessor (8. Oktober 2008)

achso was is nur mit leveln?

ich hab nochmal anchgedacht, würde doch gerne einen menschen amchen, krieger...server norgannon

wer is dabei?


----------



## Qonix (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also in der schweiz ist das so ist das mädchen (glaub nur bei mädchen) unter 15 machst dich strafbar egal wie alt du bist^^ ist sie 15 dan darfst max 3 jahre älter sein so viel ich weis


Jup, so ist es.

Manchmal vergess ich echt das meine Freundin 2 Jahre jünger ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> asoo..gehts mit einem anderen browser??selber füttern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


einfach jedn tag n paar sinnlose beiträge bringen dann lvlt sich das von selbst ^^ is meine taktik obwohl ich sagen muss ich werd nocht nur ein paar hier reinschreiben xDDD


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ja du machst dich strafbar, sobald du über 18 bist und sie unter 16 is das strafbar...gibt aber auch da wieder Ausnahmen, aber bin mir nich sicher...außerdem kann es dir egal sein, solang du dich mit ihren Eltern verstehst...denn die können dich anzeigen...


jo, sie muss 16 sein.
ausnahmen gibts egtl nicht. (soweit ich weiss in de)
ausser in den usa, da hat mal nen 14 jähriger ne erwachsene geheiratet, mit dem einverständniss der eltern o0 (die war 30 oder so)


----------



## Qonix (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> SCHADZIII ICH KOMME XDDDD


Schnapp sie dir Tiger.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> und meckerst den ganzen Tag, dir kann mans aber auch nich recht machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jep, man muss im leben meckern, genauso wie die Blizz flaner
vielleicht ist der lieber Gott so nett und verändert ja auch im Leben was


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jo, sie muss 16 sein.
> ausnahmen gibts egtl nicht. (soweit ich weiss in de)
> ausser in den usa, da hat mal nen 14 jähriger ne erwachsene geheiratet, mit dem einverständniss der eltern o0 (die war 30 oder so)



Du schaust zu viel "taff" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ich auch gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Du schaust zu viel "taff"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1ma muss man sich doch am tag so nen mist reinziehn^^


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> jep, man muss im leben meckern, genauso wie die Blizz flaner
> vielleicht ist der lieber Gott so nett und verändert ja auch im Leben was



Ahja ^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

ehm

zusammensein darf man immer und in de rbeziehung gehts net nur um sex 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1ma muss man sich doch am tag so nen mist reinziehn^^



Auf jeden Fall, außerdem kommt das vor Simpsons...da kann man gar nich anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

schreibt ihr hier auch an anderen d außer mittwoch??


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ehm
> 
> zusammensein darf man immer und in de rbeziehung gehts net nur um sex
> 
> ...



nich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> zusammensein darf man immer und in de rbeziehung gehts net nur um sex
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber fast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ehm
> 
> zusammensein darf man immer und in de rbeziehung gehts net nur um sex
> 
> ...


der rest wird nur überbewertet... xD


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich bin hinterhältig, fies und gemein. damit musst du dich abfinden. Muahahahaha.






Sebbo07 schrieb:


> NEIN!!!
> 
> ich hab gemeint das die meisten tussn eingebildet sind und zickig aber wenn man jmd gefunden hat, (so wie bei mir jetzt [aber noch nicht zusammen!!!])
> dann kann man nix mit denen anfangen weil sie zu jung sind guck !!
> ...



ich sag nur eins: Ohne das bittere ist das süsse nie so süss^.^


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ja du machst dich strafbar, sobald du über 18 bist und sie unter 16 is das strafbar...gibt aber auch da wieder Ausnahmen, aber bin mir nich sicher...außerdem kann es dir egal sein, solang du dich mit ihren Eltern verstehst...denn die können dich anzeigen...


des ja dann scheiße ohne ende -.- 
angenommen ich versteh mich mit den eltern bin dann mit dene ihrer tochter zusammen, und dann passiert folgendes:
aus ner kleinigkeit ensteht ein streit.. sie geht zu ihren eltern und sagt ich hab keine lust mehr auf den zeigt ihn an so sauer bin ich o.O 

klasse ich der gearsch*e ^^


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> schreibt ihr hier auch an anderen d außer mittwoch??



BGB §43, Abs. 3

"Es ist verboten, an einem anderen Tag außer Mittwoch in den "Mittwochs-Thread" zu schreiben. 
 Bei Zuwiderhandlung gilt die Todesstrafe."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> des ja dann scheiße ohne ende -.-
> angenommen ich versteh mich mit den eltern bin dann mit dene ihrer tochter zusammen, und dann passiert folgendes:
> aus ner kleinigkeit ensteht ein streit.. sie geht zu ihren eltern und sagt ich hab keine lust mehr auf den zeigt ihn an so sauer bin ich o.O
> 
> klasse ich der gearsch*e ^^




naja in der schweiz ist das so das man die SCHULD beweisen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viel spass^^

ausser sie wird schwanger...^^


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> des ja dann scheiße ohne ende -.-
> angenommen ich versteh mich mit den eltern bin dann mit dene ihrer tochter zusammen, und dann passiert folgendes:
> aus ner kleinigkeit ensteht ein streit.. sie geht zu ihren eltern und sagt ich hab keine lust mehr auf den zeigt ihn an so sauer bin ich o.O
> 
> klasse ich der gearsch*e ^^



Ja du bist immer der Gearschte...außer:

Ihr haltet es noch ein Jahr ohne Sex aus, denn dann können sie dir gar nichts!

(Bin mir aber nich 100 % ig sicher)


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> BGB §43, Abs. 3
> 
> "Es ist verboten, an einem anderen Tag außer Mittwoch in den "Mittwochs-Thread" zu schreiben.
> Bei Zuwiderhandlung gilt die Todesstrafe."
> ...


looool


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja in der schweiz ist das so das man die SCHULD beweisen muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


außer sie wird schwanger?! die kanns ja auch von jmd anderem haben -.-
ehh nee da muss ich ma echt ma mit ihr drüber redn ôo falls des die rafft xDD


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ja du bist immer der Gearschte...außer:
> 
> Ihr haltet es noch ein Jahr ohne Sex aus, denn dann können sie dir gar nichts!


naja, wenn man es nicht filmt und die eltern dabei nicht ins zimmer stürmen dürfte eher weniger passieren, da es keiner mitbekommt^^


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> looool



Auzug aus dem "*B*uffed-*G*esetz*b*uch...gibts gar nichts zu lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ja du bist immer der Gearschte...außer:
> 
> Ihr haltet es noch ein Jahr ohne Sex aus, denn dann können sie dir gar nichts!
> 
> (Bin mir aber nich 100 % ig sicher)


na im notfall geh ich zum kumpel der hat ne gummipuppe xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
nee scherz also ich würds schaffn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab schon wieder n halbes jahr ohne hinter mir dafür jedn tag ne halbe schachtel kippen + 6 tassn kaffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


passt ^^


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, wenn man es nicht filmt und die eltern dabei nicht ins zimmer stürmen dürfte eher weniger passieren, da es keiner mitbekommt^^




Wir kennen das koruppte deutsche Rechtssystem, wenn se wollen, hängen sie dir´s einfach an...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> außer sie wird schwanger?! die kanns ja auch von jmd anderem haben -.-
> ehh nee da muss ich ma echt ma mit ihr drüber redn ôo falls des die rafft xDD



naja wne du mit ihr schläfst sie ist 15 und sie zeigt dich an ist schwanger das baby kann nachgewissen werden das es von dir ist^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wir kennen das koruppte deutsche Rechtssystem, wenn se wollen, hängen sie dir´s einfach an...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


unschuldig bis die schuld bewiesen ist...

und ich meine, wie wollen sies nachweisen? die "tatwaffe" finden??


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Auzug aus dem "*B*uffed-*G*esetz*b*uch...gibts gar nichts zu lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja nee is kla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> na im notfall geh ich zum kumpel der hat ne gummipuppe xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> nee scherz also ich würds schaffn
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn man es noch nicht gehabt hat kann locker drauf verzichten aber hatte man es einmal, tja dann wirds schwer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wir kennen das koruppte deutsche Rechtssystem, wenn se wollen, hängen sie dir´s einfach an...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


richtig! jetzt wollt ich grad was über wow reden >.< 
was ich grad nachdenklich macht weiß die eig das ich n zocker bin? ôo
ohoh ^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> unschuldig bis die schuld bewiesen ist...




müsste umgekehrt sein *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Wenn man es noch nicht gehabt hat kann locker drauf verzichten aber hatte man es einmal, tja dann wirds schwer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja meine ex meinte ich soll net mit jmd drüber redn egal wers is aber ich hatt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> na im notfall geh ich zum kumpel der hat ne gummipuppe xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> nee scherz also ich würds schaffn
> 
> 
> ...




Die etwas andere Befriedigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Klär das mit deiner Zukünftigen ab, ganz einfach...und red am besten noch mit Jemanden drüber, der sich besser auskennt oder schau einfach im Internet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

SEBBO DU HAST POST^^


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

man hab ne nachricht mom net so viel schreiben pls ! xDD

Notiz ich bin bei seite: 1226 oke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> richtig! jetzt wollt ich grad was über wow reden >.<
> was ich grad nachdenklich macht weiß die eig das ich n zocker bin? ôo
> ohoh ^^




ist doch scheis egal

freundin>wow

würd mir eher sorgen machen das du rauchst....


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> man hab ne nachricht mom net so viel schreiben pls ! xDD
> 
> Notiz ich bin bei seite: 1226 oke
> 
> ...


ohjaa von mir !!!^^


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Die etwas andere Befriedigung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


am besten mit den bullen reden dann heißt es so:

"Kommen sie mal mit..."
Ich " oke" -dumm guck- 

Er: " Hier bleiben sie mal 5 jahre"
-umschau- klasse hock schon drinne xDD


----------



## -Xero- (8. Oktober 2008)

*auch ma was sagen will* :<


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> ohjaa von mir !!!^^



liebes antrag??


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

jaja jenny, feigling, ziehst dich zurück
hast nix mehr zu melden was? *brühl und dich herausforder* um 12 uhr vorm pausenplatz, dann zeig ich dir, wos lang geht...also der weg nach hause


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> unschuldig bis die schuld bewiesen ist...
> 
> und ich meine, wie wollen sies nachweisen? die "tatwaffe" finden??




Tatwaffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Notfall einfach abbeissen, eintüten und zur Polizei schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomlin (8. Oktober 2008)

lol jeden mittwoch ist hier party

weitermachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

-Xero- schrieb:


> *auch ma was sagen will* :<


dann sag was spannendes und 20 seiten wird über das geredet wie über freundinen grad :-D hab heute hier mit 89 beiträgen angefangen jetz 172 DD


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 du hast antwort ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Tatwaffe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hey das ist nicht lustig!!^^

da gabs doch son fall (website mit fotos post ich hier lieber net) da hat die eine ex aus rache das getan <.<


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

SEBBO haste iqc?? können da drüber redne^^


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Tatwaffe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


NICE!!!!!111!!! XD


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> SEBBO haste iqc?? können da drüber redne^^


jo hab soll ich sie hier posten?XD


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> NICE!!!!!111!!! XD


nicht für dich o0


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hey das ist nicht lustig!!^^
> 
> da gabs doch son fall (website mit fotos post ich hier lieber net) da hat die eine ex aus rache das getan <.<


ich glaub dieses thema liegt 6 seiten zurück ^^


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nicht für dich o0


wie recht du hast...


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> jo hab soll ich sie hier posten?XD


NEE pn


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> ich glaub dieses thema liegt 6 seiten zurück ^^


rly? dann such ich ma

edit: gut, dachte ich bin schon der einzige der son mist kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> rly? dann such ich ma


viel spaß ^^


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Was will eine Blondine in einer Bäckerei?


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

heydu jenny ist net immer da


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

gogo sebbo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> rly? dann such ich ma
> 
> edit: gut, dachte ich bin schon der einzige der son mist kennt
> 
> ...



du kommst viel zu spät damit^^


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> Was will eine Blondine in einer Bäckerei?


 
KA


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hey das ist nicht lustig!!^^
> 
> da gabs doch son fall (website mit fotos post ich hier lieber net) da hat die eine ex aus rache das getan <.<



Das Thema hatten wir vorhin grad, darum hab ichs angesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dachte du hättest es mitbekommen^^


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> Was will eine Blondine in einer Bäckerei?


so dumm das auch klingt brot kaufen xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Das Thema hatten wir vorhin grad, darum hab ichs angesprochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ne, bin hier grad eingestiegen, als das mit den gesetzen kam, wenn sie 15 ist


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ne, bin hier grad eingestiegen, als das mit den gesetzen kam, wenn sie 15 ist


mh das war ich ^^


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> heydu jenny ist net immer da






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





bartman223 schrieb:


> KA



siehe unten



Sebbo07 schrieb:


> so dumm das auch klingt brot kaufen xD



ne

Sie will schnell Blödchen kaufen


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ne, bin hier grad eingestiegen, als das mit den gesetzen kam, wenn sie 15 ist




wen sie 15 ist hat sie 15 jahre ihres lebens hinter sich

sagt mal gilt das auch wen ne frau 18 ist darf die dan sex haben mit einem jungen der 14 ist oder nicht?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> Sie will schnell Blödchen kaufen


das ist ne blondine keine asiatin o0


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


den raff ich net 
und wer ist jenny? -.-


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ne, bin hier grad eingestiegen, als das mit den gesetzen kam, wenn sie 15 ist



Sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

geh on nimm an sebbo^^


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wen sie 15 ist hat sie 15 jahre ihres lebens hinter sich
> 
> sagt mal gilt das auch wen ne frau 18 ist darf die dan sex haben mit einem jungen der 14 ist oder nicht?^^



allein das wort sex macht mich schon geil *hrrhrr*


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ZITAT(Sebbo07 @ 8.10.2008, 15:37)
> richtig! jetzt wollt ich grad was über wow reden >.<
> was ich grad nachdenklich macht weiß die eig das ich n zocker bin? ôo
> ohoh ^^





ist doch scheis egal

freundin>wow

würd mir eher sorgen machen das du rauchst....


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> geh on nimm an sebbo^^


bin ich sicher das du die richtige numma hast?XD

321438*** ?


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das ist ne blondine keine asiatin o0






Sebbo07 schrieb:


> den raff ich net
> und wer ist jenny? -.-



der witz ist für höhere wesen gedacht -.-


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> den raff ich net
> und wer ist jenny? -.-



eine frau


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wen sie 15 ist hat sie 15 jahre ihres lebens hinter sich
> 
> sagt mal gilt das auch wen ne frau 18 ist darf die dan sex haben mit einem jungen der 14 ist oder nicht?^^




Nein, denn ob du´s glaubst oder nicht, Männer können auch von Frauen misshandelt werden...


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

lol




!
!
!


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> allein das wort sex macht mich schon geil *hrrhrr*



tiaaaaaaaaa^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Nein, denn ob du´s glaubst oder nicht, Männer können auch von Frauen misshandelt werden...


ich glaubs nicht, bis es mir passiert *g*


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> tiaaaaaaaaa^^



NEIN!!! Sieh mich nicht so an!!
ich bin lesbisch!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> allein das wort sex macht mich schon geil *hrrhrr*


wiederhole diesen satz in der männerumkleide. (oder eben damenumkleide)


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ist doch scheis egal
> 
> freundin>wow
> 
> würd mir eher sorgen machen das du rauchst....


jo imma wenn wir teln heißt es scheiß raucher.. -.- aber sie meinte mal sie könne nix dran ändern weil sie will net wegen ner kleinigkeit n anderen suchn.. 
i.wie sowas ich hör nie wirklich zu  ^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Nein, denn ob du´s glaubst oder nicht, Männer können auch von Frauen misshandelt werden...



solange es kein elefant ist...^^


----------



## Qonix (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> allein das wort sex macht mich schon geil *hrrhrr*


Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex


na wie war ich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> der witz ist für höhere wesen gedacht -.-


also kannst du dich schonmal ausschliesen?xD


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> NEIN!!!
> 
> ich hab gemeint das die meisten tussn eingebildet sind und zickig aber wenn man jmd gefunden hat, (so wie bei mir jetzt [aber noch nicht zusammen!!!])
> dann kann man nix mit denen anfangen weil sie zu jung sind guck !!
> ...



so aus erfahrung als ehemaliger kinda.... (jo so wurd ich genanngt)
solange du noch 17 bist kannst mit ihr treiben was du willst solange *SIE *es *FREIWILLIG *tut.
Ab 18 machst du dich Strafbar, und egal wer, kann das dem jugendamt melden und dir ans Bein pissen.
Da ihr aber schon davor zusammen ward, mit dem einverständniss der eltern gibt das nur papierkram.
wenn die eltern nix wissen und dir krum wollen bekommst min. 100sozistunden!


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> jo imma wenn wir teln heißt es scheiß raucher.. -.- aber sie meinte mal sie könne nix dran ändern weil sie will net wegen ner kleinigkeit n anderen suchn..
> i.wie sowas ich hör nie wirklich zu  ^^



fängt ja mal gut an....

1. hör ihr zu
2. hör au zu rauchen
3. habe sex und noch keine kinder^^


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> eine frau


NEIN


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Nein, denn ob du´s glaubst oder nicht, Männer können auch von Frauen misshandelt werden...


das wäre schön ^^


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wiederhole diesen satz in der männerumkleide. (oder eben damenumkleide)



oh mein Gott *metallhose anleg und alles rund um mit schlössern schliess* pfuh, jetzt bin ich sicher



Qonix schrieb:


> Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex Sex



oh ohhh...ich habs kommen sehen, jetzt steht er auf
*sing* AUGEN AUF ICH KOMME!!!...aufgepasst ICH KOMME!!!! versteck dich..VERSTECK DICH!!!


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich glaubs nicht, bis es mir passiert *g*




Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

schreib zurück sebbo!!will über lvln sprechn^^


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> das wäre schön ^^



ist ne tatsache und wird genauso strafrechtlich verfolgt mit teils den gleichen strafen, ist nur nich so populär!


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> blablabla...




kinderschänder??

mhm kommt doch auf das alter der frau an wen sie 15 oder 16+ ist ist das doch egal oder net?


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Haallo Pingus :]

Und mitredner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> ist ne tatsache und wird genauso strafrechtlich verfolgt mit teils den gleichen strafen, ist nur nich so populär!


naja, fragt sich nur, wieviele männer sowas anzeigen würden xD


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na slav. Gut drauf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> so aus erfahrung als ehemaliger kinda.... (jo so wurd ich genanngt)
> solange du noch 17 bist kannst mit ihr treiben was du willst solange *SIE *es *FREIWILLIG *tut.
> Ab 18 machst du dich Strafbar, und egal wer, kann das dem jugendamt melden und dir ans Bein pissen.
> Da ihr aber schon davor zusammen ward, mit dem einverständniss der eltern gibt das nur papierkram.
> wenn die eltern nix wissen und dir krum wollen bekommst min. 100sozistunden!




Meine Rede... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Na slav. Gut drauf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Aber Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du so?


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> fängt ja mal gut an....
> 
> 1. hör ihr zu
> 2. hör au zu rauchen
> 3. habe sex und noch keine kinder^^


man ich habs eben net so ernst genommen weil ich dachte das da eh nie was draus wird wegen dem alters unterschied.. :'(


----------



## t0xc (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, fragt sich nur, wieviele männer sowas anzeigen würden xD



Kommt wohl immer auf die Frau drauf an xD


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> kinderschänder??
> 
> mhm kommt doch auf das alter der frau an wen sie 15 oder 16+ ist ist das doch egal oder net?



aufs maul?


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> man ich habs eben net so ernst genommen weil ich dachte das da eh nie was draus wird wegen dem alters unterschied.. :'(


tja ich hoffe du hast daraus gelernt *besserwisserischemieneaufsetz*


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Aber Hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich roll hier durchs forum und flame ein paar n00bs zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (8. Oktober 2008)

Moin seid ja alle noch da!
Sind die server noch down?


----------



## Qonix (8. Oktober 2008)

Wenn wir grad schon mal beimThema sind hab ich grad vorhin was geiles gefunden. Mir kamen vor lauter lachen Tränen.

http://lustich.de/powerpoints/verarschung/...ne-aufklaerung/


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> aufs maul?


Jaaa ich bitte.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> ist ne tatsache und wird genauso strafrechtlich verfolgt mit teils den gleichen strafen, ist nur nich so populär!




Wie immer auf einer Wellenlänge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fabii und ich verstehen uns einfach blind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

t0xc schrieb:


> Kommt wohl immer auf die Frau drauf an xD


ne ich meine nur.
wenn sie gut aussieht-> eh net anzeigen
wenns so ne hässliche bullige frau ist-> peinlich xD


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

muuh...


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

*Mampf*

*gespannt-das-thema-verfolg*


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> muuh...


Wuff?


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Wuff?


haste aber gut verfolgt xD


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Jaaa ich bitte.



nee nee du nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> haste aber gut verfolgt xD


Ich bin halt gut *g*

PS: Miaow


----------



## neo1986 (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo muhmuh sind die server noch down?


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

tri tra tralala der blacktor ist nun wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*aus den nebel auftauch* *hust vom nebel*


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> nee nee du nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie gemein  *Ausgeschloßen-fühl*


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Ich bin halt gut *g*
> 
> PS: Miaow


ôo bock bock boooooooooooooooooock ^^


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Hallo muhmuh sind die server noch down?


Geh doch einfach gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> ôo bock bock boooooooooooooooooock ^^


Wie macht das schaf?

*BLÖÖK!*


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> aufs maul?



Let´s get ready to RUMBLE!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

natsu noch 15 min dann kannste zocken


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Geh doch einfach gucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bist du immer so nett?


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

so ich gehe mal nach hause ciao ciao ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Let´s get ready to RUMBLE!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wann wo wie was warum?? o0


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> bist du immer so nett?


Nee nur am Mittwoch, ab 11 Uhr.


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Wie macht das schaf?
> 
> *BLÖÖK!*


elefant


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> natsu noch 15 min dann kannste zocken



ach ich zocke doch erst später kein bock^^

jetzt nach hause duschen dan sunshine live aufdrehen und geniesen und mals chauen was machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gestern abend lief gute musik da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Let´s get ready to RUMBLE!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*Rumblearound*

*Charge-caste*


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Nee nur am Mittwoch, ab 11 Uhr.


gut zu wissn...


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> elefant


Nein, das schaf macht *BLÖÖK!*


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

das isn scherz das die server noch down sind oder?

i hope die sind bis 5 uhr online, sonst dreh ich durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Nein, das schaf macht *BLÖÖK!*


das schaf macht gar nix, weils jetzt gegessen wird !


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> so ich gehe mal nach hause ciao ciao ^^



na endlich wird auch zeit


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> gut zu wissn...



"Kannst du nicht wanders blöd sein?"

"Ne nicht vor 4"


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das schaf macht gar nix, weils jetzt gegessen wird !


Schaf kebab?


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Nein, das schaf macht *BLÖÖK!*


na du hast es mit deinem blök oda? kigg ma in spiegel und schreib blök dann weißte wie sinnlos das hier eig is ôo


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wann wo wie was warum?? o0



Ruven verkloppt Natsu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich bin dabei (ich bin auf der ruvischen Seite der Macht!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Schaf kebab?


na das fress ich net


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ruven verkloppt Natsu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*popcorn hol*
dann kanns ja losgehn.


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> na du hast es mit deinem blök oda? *kigg ma in spiegel* und schreib blök dann weißte wie sinnlos das hier eig is ôo


Ich verstehe deinen "Forum-Akzent" leider nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wie in Spiegel schreiben? *Grübel*


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ara und Sebbo dissen sich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> *popcorn hol*
> dann kanns ja losgehn.



Jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ruven verkloppt Natsu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und wenn beide aufm Boden liegen komm ich und tret sie beide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Taktik siegt* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ara und Sebbo dissen sich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Yey  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Ich verstehe deinen "Forum-Akzent" leider nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


kiggen= schauen 
dann schreibs eben an den spiegel und ich denk du stellst dich erst nach 4 dumm?


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Yey
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der smylie passt zu dir xD


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

ich will frauen


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

ich will heute noch meinen 200 beitrag das mach ich noch!!^^ und ich werrde auch morgen HIER schreiben muahahha mal kucken wie alange es dauert bis ich im buffed knast binn..^^


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> ich will frauen


such dir welche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> ich will frauen


mal dir eine!


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> ich will frauen



Kauf dir welche!


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> ich will heute noch meinen 200 beitrag das mach ich noch!!^^ und ich werrde auch morgen HIER schreiben muahahha mal kucken wie alange es dauert bis ich im buffed knast binn..^^



go go go go go das schaffst du


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> ich will heute noch meinen 200 beitrag das mach ich noch!!^^ und ich werrde auch morgen HIER schreiben muahahha mal kucken wie alange es dauert bis ich im buffed knast binn..^^


net lang ^^


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Yey
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <--- hmm zu mir passt das nich^^


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> mal dir eine!



rofl !


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> ich will frauen


pust sie dir halt auf...


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> ich will heute noch meinen 200 beitrag das mach ich noch!!^^ und ich werrde auch morgen HIER schreiben muahahha mal kucken wie alange es dauert bis ich im buffed knast binn..^^



Knast? ähm Todesstrafe *räusper*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> rofl !


was so sieht er was fürn geschmack er hat?^^ wenn er net malen kann hat er n beschissenen geschmack ganz easy ^^


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> pust sie dir halt auf...


der war gut ^^


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> pust sie dir halt auf...




Tihihihihiiii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> such dir welche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja aber wo?



Sebbo07 schrieb:


> mal dir eine!



ja aber wie?



Slavery schrieb:


> Kauf dir welche!



ja aber mit was?



Grüne schrieb:


> pust sie dir halt auf...



ja aber wieso?


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

nee nix gibbet vonem kleinen halb schweizer ittaka lass ich mich doch ned vermöbeln...
der soll mal in säckingen oder rheinfelden über die grenze wollen


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> was so sieht er was fürn geschmack er hat?^^ wenn er net malen kann hat er n beschissenen geschmack ganz easy ^^



na man kann sich ja die frauen ja auch aus dem internet suchen und dann umgestalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Knast? ähm Todesstrafe *räusper*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ma kucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> ja aber wo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4 fragen die du dir selbst beantowrten kannst

www.gidf.de


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> ja aber wo?
> kaiserstraße.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> na man kann sich ja die frauen ja auch aus dem internet suchen und dann umgestalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was willste n da noch umgestalten schafft kein pc der kaggt ab xD


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> 4 fragen die du dir selbst beantowrten kannst
> 
> www.gidf.de



ich muss nicht mal drauf klicken, um zu wissen, was das für ne HP ist -.-

es gibt dumme, dümmer, noch dümmer und dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> ich muss nicht mal drauf klicken, um zu wissen, was das für ne HP ist -.-
> 
> es gibt dumme, dümmer, noch dümmer und dich
> 
> ...


mhh warscheins schon zu oft drauf gewesen?
 mh kann man nix machn bei dir ist nunmal die nächst beste empfehlung die mülltonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> es gibt dumme, dümmer, noch dümmer und dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


OWNED


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> nee nix gibbet vonem kleinen halb schweizer ittaka lass ich mich doch ned vermöbeln...
> der soll mal in säckingen oder rheinfelden über die grenze wollen



Fabii ganz ruhig, lass ihn doch labbern...


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> kiggen= schauen
> dann schreibs eben an den spiegel und ich denk du stellst dich erst nach 4 dumm?


Ist schon nach 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> mhh warscheins schon zu oft drauf gewesen?
> mh kann man nix machn bei dir ist nunmal die nächst beste empfehlung die mülltonne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich bin wenigstens Recyclebar, aber dich kann man grad in die Kehrrichtsverbrennungsanlage schicken ^_^


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> ich muss nicht mal drauf klicken, um zu wissen, was das für ne HP ist -.-
> 
> es gibt dumme, dümmer, noch dümmer und dich
> 
> ...


Doine sig ist zu groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> OWNED


wer wollte nochmal mit mir lvln? ganz vergessn xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> ich bin wenigstens Recylebar, aber dich kann man grad in die Kehrrichtsverbrennungsanlage schicken ^_^


wieso recyclebar?
höchstens biologisch abbaubar.


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Ist schon nach 4
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn du ne halbe stunde zum antworten brauchst dann is klar das nach 4 mitlerweile is


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

hört mal auf euch hier zu dissn lol^^


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

So bin dann ma weg, noch meine Arbeit zu Ende machen und dann Feierabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis nächsten Mittwoch...Fabii bis heut Abend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso recyclebar?
> höchstens biologisch abbaubar.


weil sie aus plastik is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne JOKE


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> wenn du ne halbe stunde zum antworten brauchst dann is klar das nach 4 mitlerweile is


Jau, und wie gefällt euch spore? @ Pingus


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> ich bin wenigstens Recyclebar, aber dich kann man grad in die Kehrrichtsverbrennungsanlage schicken ^_^


Recyclebar? und ich dachte du kennst sowas wien wörterbuch net aber mal ne frage,
wer will dich schon wieder haben?


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso recyclebar?
> höchstens biologisch abbaubar.



sind wir das nicht alle?
ausser Sebbo


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> So bin dann ma weg, noch meine Arbeit zu Ende machen und dann Feierabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tschüssi slav


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> Recyclebar? und ich dachte du kennst sowas wien wörterbuch net aber mal ne frage,
> wer will dich schon wieder haben?



das was du nicht hast
Kollegen ^.^
und Famillie


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> sind wir das nicht alle?
> ausser Sebbo


*Rotf*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Jau, und wie gefällt euch spore? @ Pingus


geht so^^


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

noch 9 beiträge^^


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Jau, und wie gefällt euch spore? @ Pingus


größter mist


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

soo bin stadt


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

bis dann


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

und füttert mein pet!^^


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> das was du nicht hast
> Kollegen ^.^


du nennst sie kollegen aber was denken deine "kollegen" von dir? ^.^


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> geht so^^


Ah. Ein neuling bei den Pingus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum ersten mal beim Mittowchs thread?. Wenn ja:

*-Willkommen-*

*Ich bin Ara. Anführer des Clans der Magischen Miesmuschel*


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> größter mist


bist kein pingu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> und füttert mein pet!^^


Tschö


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Ah. Ein neuling bei den Pingus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hallo ULULULULULUL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und danke^^


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> bist kein pingu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bin froh drüber muss ich net in der scheiß kälte frieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> größter mist


Ehm.. Mir egal? Ich hab die Pingus gefragt..


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> *Ich bin Ara. Anführer des Clans der Magischen Miesmuschel*


die magische miesmuschel hat aber keinen anführer, alle folgen ihr gleich! o0


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> Hallo ULULULULULUL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gerne


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> die magische miesmuschel hat aber keinen anführer, alle folgen ihr gleich! o0


Ich bin der anführer vom Clan. Also von den Anhängern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Ehm.. Mir egal? Ich hab die Pingus gefragt..



juggt mich net ôo


----------



## Ruven (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> hört mal auf euch hier zu dissn lol^^




watt denn iss doch geil


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> watt denn iss doch geil


Jau. Sowas macht doch spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Und ich gewinne eh. Meine Postcount ist höher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

hehe


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> du nennst sie kollegen aber was denken deine "kollegen" von dir? ^.^



das was deine kollegen über dich nie denken werden
er ist ein wunderbarer Mensch, nur wenn man ihn reizt/beleidigt, wird er greiflich/zickig


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

noch 40 min bis feierabend xD


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

ich hoffe müller hat noch x-box 360 will die jetz kaufen^^


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Und ich gewinne eh. Meine Postcount ist höher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Defeniere: intelligenz!
und bitte kopiers net von wikipedia sowas is unter aller sau!


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

doublepost ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

drückt mir die daumen!


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> hehe


*Dumdidum* Schade das die ganzen Pingu anführer schon weg sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> doublepost ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jau. Das ist toll. *Ist-DP-Fan*


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

so gute 10 min noch dann is feierabend ^^


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> *Dumdidum* Schade das die ganzen Pingu anführer schon weg sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja hau ab und such deine genossenschaft xD


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

jo 200 beitrag! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

danke der wer mir grad mein pet gefüttert hat schon lvl 12..muss auf 100!^^


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> jo 200 beitrag!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gz


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> jo 200 beitrag!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gz!!


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

ty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> danke der wer mir grad mein pet gefüttert hat schon lvl 12..muss auf 100!^^


 und 13


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> Defeniere: intelligenz!
> und bitte kopiers net von wikipedia sowas is unter aller sau!


Nö. Warum?


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> ty
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Grazö


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Nö. Warum?


weil du bei der aufgabe versagen würdest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wie man sieht hast du schon versagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ohne dich wär die welt besser dran xD


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

danke für die 13 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> weil du bei der aufgabe versagen würdest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dann gib uns doch erstmal deine definition von intelligenz


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> weil du bei der aufgabe versagen würdest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nee. Ohne mich hätte's net den tollen Spore bericht und ca. 10+~ seiten weniger hier.


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann gib uns doch erstmal deine definition von intelligenz


Jop


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann gib uns doch erstmal deine definition von intelligenz



Meine definition
Gesunder Menschenverstand, keine Strandaffen


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann gib uns doch erstmal deine definition von intelligenz


du bist schonmal garnet gefragt die aufgabe war schonmal net an dich gerichtet!


----------



## White-Frost (8. Oktober 2008)

noch wer von der üblichen besetzung da oder bin ich wieder zu spät >.<


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Nee. Ohne mich hätte's net den tollen Spore bericht und ca. 10+~ seiten weniger hier.


die ich sowieso net brauch weils fölliger mist ist ^^


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> noch wer von der üblichen besetzung da oder bin ich wieder zu spät >.<



*aufzeig*


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> du bist schonmal garnet gefragt die aufgabe war schonmal net an dich gerichtet!


und weiter?
trotzdem würde es mich interessieren, da du dir anmaßt, zu jemand zu sagen, er habe in dieser hinsicht versagt, ohne tatsächlich zu wissen, ob er es definieren könnte. dies zeugt nicht gerade von intelligenz...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> Meine definition
> Gesunder Menschenverstand, keine Strandaffen


Hast du was gegen strandaffen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> Meine definition
> Gesunder Menschenverstand, keine Strandaffen


geh arbeiten ich frag mich sowieso was du machst so wichtig kanns net sein wenn du im buffed forum rum hängst ôo


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> die ich sowieso net brauch weils fölliger mist ist ^^


/ignore


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> und weiter?
> trotzdem würde es mich interessieren, da du dir anmaßt, zu jemand zu sagen, er habe in dieser hinsicht versagt, ohne tatsächlich zu wissen, ob er es definieren könnte. dies zeugt nicht gerade von intelligenz...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jeder hat seine eigene meinung zu intelligenz und meine muss ich net preisgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Hast du was gegen strandaffen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



neiiiinnn!! *dir ne banane zu werf*



Sebbo07 schrieb:


> geh arbeiten ich frag mich sowieso was du machst so wichtig kanns net sein wenn du im buffed forum rum hängst ôo



riech ich da einbischen Neid?
oder bist du verzweifelt?
hast nichts mehr in der hand?

oh kleines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, du tust mir so leid


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> und weiter?
> trotzdem würde es mich interessieren, da du dir anmaßt, zu jemand zu sagen, er habe in dieser hinsicht versagt, ohne tatsächlich zu wissen, ob er es definieren könnte. dies zeugt nicht gerade von intelligenz...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jeder hat seine eigene meinung zu intelligenz und meine muss ich net preisgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> geh arbeiten ich frag mich sowieso was du machst so wichtig kanns net sein wenn du im buffed forum rum hängst ôo


Kannst du mal aufhörn hier leute zu beleidigen und nur rumzunerven? Das stresst langsam..


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> /ignore


kann jmd die wahrheit net verkraften?


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> jeder hat seine eigene meinung zu intelligenz und meine muss ich net preisgeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wieso sollte ara es dann tun...


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> jeder hat seine eigene meinung zu intelligenz und meine muss ich net preisgeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja also geb ich meine auch nicht frei..


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Kannst du mal aufhörn hier leute zu beleidigen und nur rumzunerven? Das stresst langsam..


machst du was andereS?xD


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso sollte ara es dann tun...


ich weiß ja net ob er seine preis gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> kann jmd die wahrheit net verkraften?


Nein du stresst mich einfach.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> ich weiß ja net ob er seine preis gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


trotzdem maßt du dir dann an, zu sagen, er hätte versagt.


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> machst du was andereS?xD


Jau. Ich beleidige niemanden und kann wenigstens richtig schreiben..


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> riech ich da einbischen Neid?
> oder bist du verzweifelt?
> hast nichts mehr in der hand?
> 
> ...


würde zu gern wissn wie neid riecht weil ich riech nix ôo


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> jeder hat seine eigene meinung zu intelligenz und meine muss ich net preisgeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oder weil man es einfach nicht hat und sich so nicht blamieren will
somit gibt man damit lieber an


----------



## White-Frost (8. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> *aufzeig*


dich kenn ich nich XD natsu jenny slave coco alle schon weg? >.< nun gut nächste woche auf ein neues versuchen zeit zu haben XD


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Jau. Ich beleidige niemanden und kann wenigstens richtig schreiben..


sry wenn dich meine schreibweiße stört ôo


----------



## DanielBVB (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich grüße meine Familie und meine Freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> trotzdem maßt du dir dann an, zu sagen, er hätte versagt.


bin ich dir überhaupt eine rechenschaft schuldig? ich glaube nicht


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> würde zu gern wissn wie neid riecht weil ich riech nix ôo



das ist zu hoch für dich, ist schon gut, komm, gehen wir spazieren *dir die leine um den hals leg*


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> dich kenn ich nich XD natsu jenny slave coco alle schon weg? >.< nun gut nächste woche auf ein neues versuchen zeit zu haben XD


Dich gibts auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> dich kenn ich nich XD natsu jenny slave coco alle schon weg? >.< nun gut nächste woche auf ein neues versuchen zeit zu haben XD




scheint so, oder sie sind alle verschollen.


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> das ist zu hoch für dich, ist schon, komm, gehen wir spazieren *dir die leine um den hals leg*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> bin ich dir überhaupt eine rechenschaft schuldig? ich glaube nicht


oh man, nur weil du keine argumente mehr hast versuchste jetzt, nachdem du zuerst auf mich eingegangen bist, es wieder damit, dass du nicht mit mir reden willst?


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> oder weil man es einfach nicht hat und sich so nicht blamieren will
> somit gibt man damit lieber an


nö, ich geb weder an noch blamier ich mich hier 
und wenn jmd sagen würde er sagts net weil ers net verstehen würde, würds auch schon reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

sind die server eigentlich *ALLE *down oder stimmt der realmstatus von wow-europe nur nicht?


----------



## Allischreck (8. Oktober 2008)

boah mein erster eintrag in das forum hier o.0
btw kann meine schuhe jetzt selber binden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

Allischreck schrieb:


> boah mein erster eintrag in das forum hier o.0
> btw kann meine schuhe jetzt selber binden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 gz und herzlich willkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> oh man, nur weil du keine argumente mehr hast versuchste jetzt, nachdem du zuerst auf mich eingegangen bist, es wieder damit, dass du nicht mit mir reden willst?


nein, ich verstehe nicht nur nicht warum ich dir das erklären sollte nachdem die ehmalige aufgabe nicht dir zu geteilt wurde ôo


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> nö, ich geb weder an noch blamier ich mich hier
> und wenn jmd sagen würde er sagts net weil ers net verstehen würde, würds auch schon reichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sei still hündchen, widersprich nicht deinem Herrchen ^^
so ists brav, dort gehörst du auch hin!!
nein!! in die Mülltonne!!


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Allischreck schrieb:


> boah mein erster eintrag in das forum hier o.0
> btw kann meine schuhe jetzt selber binden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie alt bist du?


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> nein, ich verstehe nicht nur nicht warum ich dir das erklären sollte nachdem die ehmalige aufgabe nicht dir zu geteilt wurde ôo


ach komm, zuerst gehste auf mich ein, aber jetzt, wo du mir meine frage nicht beantworten kannst, mir nicht "rechenschaft" ablegen willst ,weiste mich ab und meinst, ich hätte damit nichts zu tun.
hast nichts drauf ausser zahnbelag oder?


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> nö, ich geb weder an noch blamier ich mich hier
> und wenn jmd sagen würde er sagts net weil ers net verstehen würde, würds auch schon reichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


NEIN! Du blamierst dich garnicht. Neeinn du doch net..


/ironie off

=_=''


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> sei still hündchen, widersprich nicht deinem Herrchen ^^
> so ists brav, dort gehörst du auch hin!!
> nein!! in die Mülltonne!!


naja mit dir zu reden ist eig genau so wie mit ner wand zu redn es kommt einfach nix gescheits zurück


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> wie alt bist du?


Was hat das zum thema?


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> naja mit dir zu reden ist eig genau so wie mit ner wand zu redn es kommt einfach nix gescheits zurück


Na dann geh mal deinem Hobby nach und red weiter mit der wand.


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Was hat das zum thema?


das ist ne normale frage?!


----------



## Tante V (8. Oktober 2008)

ach ze fix ! jetzt hab ich heut tatsächlich den mitwochs-thead verpasst -.-


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Na dann geh mal deinem Hobby nach und red weiter mit der wand.


naja du sprichst es schon an Hobby 
ich gehe mal meinen Hobby nach zwar nicht mit der wand sprechen aber eben was anderes
denn ich hab ne große leidenschaft für modelle so also ich geh mal meinen hobby nach und meinem real life 

peace


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> ach ze fix ! jetzt hab ich heut tatsächlich den mitwochs-thead verpasst -.-


Tja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich auch leider einiges aber naja.


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> naja mit dir zu reden ist eig genau so wie mit ner wand zu redn es kommt einfach nix gescheits zurück



mensch, jetzt bist du so verzweifelt, dass du mit ner wand redest? 
ach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, dann komm raus ausm keller, geh raus an die frische luft und meide die sonne nicht, sie will dir nur helfen
U_U oh je
hier *dir stück fleisch hin schmeiss* iss das, damit du nicht verhungerst


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> naja du sprichst es schon an Hobby
> ich gehe mal meinen Hobby nach zwar nicht mit der wand sprechen aber eben was anderes
> denn ich hab ne große leidenschaft für modelle so also ich geh mal meinen hobby nach und meinem real life
> 
> peace


Danke


----------



## blacktor (8. Oktober 2008)

nagut ich hau ab

cu bis spätestens nexte woche mittwoch

*im nebel verschwind*


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> mensch, jetzt bist du so verzweifelt, dass du mit ner wand redest?
> ach
> 
> 
> ...


*lol* Ich kuller mich dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> peace


sowas find ich immer geil .
zuerst nur auf streit aus sein, und wenn man geht: peace
omg...


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> nagut ich hau ab
> 
> cu bis spätestens nexte woche mittwoch
> 
> *im nebel verschwind*


Tschödidö


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Danke


dazu sag ich nix


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> sowas find ich immer geil .
> zuerst nur auf streit aus sein, und wenn man geht: peace
> omg...


Jau.


@ sebbo07 komm bitte net wieder.


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> sowas find ich immer geil .
> zuerst nur auf streit aus sein, und wenn man geht: peace
> omg...


tschüss besseR?


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> mensch, jetzt bist du so verzweifelt, dass du mit ner wand redest?
> ach
> 
> 
> ...


ist ok mama ich komm alleine klar


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> dazu sag ich nix


Dann schreibs doch net. Ohmann ey.. Sowas ist doch echt einfach nur *ehem*


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Jau.
> 
> 
> @ sebbo07 komm bitte net wieder.


kann ich aber gerne machn 
also bis nächste woche


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> tschüss besseR?


 Wolltest du nicht weg?...


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Wolltest du nicht weg?...


ich kann auch bleiben 
meine modelle können net weg fahrn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> ist ok mama ich komm alleine klar


glaub ich nicht.
wenn ich deine mutter wäre würde ich dich nicht ma ausm keller lassen.
argh, ich lass mich wieder hinreißen >.<
also cya sebbo07


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> kann ich aber gerne machn
> also bis nächste woche


Hoffentlich löscht ein mod die letzten seiten dummes gelaber von dem. 


Idiot..


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> glaub ich nicht.
> wenn ich deine mutter wäre würde ich dich nicht ma ausm keller lassen.
> *argh, ich las mich wieder hinreißen >.<*
> also cya sebbo07


Ich kenn das gefühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uh. Grade über die 800 hinaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> ist ok mama ich komm alleine klar



is schon gut schweine backe...ich meine hündchen.....willst du noch was fleisch?
dann geh sterben ^_^*rofl* der spruch musste sein


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> glaub ich nicht.
> wenn ich deine mutter wäre würde ich dich nicht ma ausm keller lassen.
> argh, ich lass mich wieder hinreißen >.<
> also cya sebbo07


schreib mir doch einfach ne pn 
über des thema was wir hatten, was dich daran stört ich antworte gerne!


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> is schon gut schweine backe...ich meine hündchen.....willst du noch was fleisch?
> dann geh sterben ^_^*rofl* der spruch musste sein


wenn du alle wie tiere behandelst körste selber net besser behandelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also geh zum tierarzt wenn du krank bist


----------



## Heydu (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> schreib mir doch einfach ne pn
> über des thema was wir hatten, was dich daran stört ich antworte gerne!



jey hunge, hes eeiss pm nud uicht pn

aber schon gut äffchen Mamamudu


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Sebbo07 schrieb:


> schreib mir doch einfach ne pn
> über des thema was wir hatten, was dich daran stört ich antworte gerne!



Jippiheiho schweinebacke


----------



## Sebbo07 (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> jey hunge, hes eeiss pm nud uicht pn
> 
> aber schon gut äffchen Mamamudu


wie schon zum 2. mal das is eben meine schreibweiße alles kla?
wenns dich stört dann les es nicht


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwer noch da?


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

jo


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Oktober 2008)

sodale

bin auch ma weg

bis nächsten mittwoch PP


mfg

ps.: endlich feierabend *yippieh*


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> sodale
> 
> bin auch ma weg
> 
> ...


Tschö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jo


Supi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer ist das auf deinem Bild? Ne band?

Sah nach breaking benjamin aus


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

k.i.z.


aber die kennen (wenn ich mir bwerte das avatar von dem user über dir) anschaue nur wenige bis keine^^


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> k.i.z.
> 
> 
> aber die kennen (wenn ich mir bwerte das avatar von dem user über dir) anschaue nur wenige bis keine^^


Klar kenn ich K.i.z 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zwar kein fan aber finds ganz lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Klar kenn ich K.i.z
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gut, falsch formuliet, sie ERkennt keiner^^


----------



## Aratosao (8. Oktober 2008)

Okey leute.

Bin dann auch mal weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis Nächsten mittwoch. ULULULULULUU





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

hau rein ^^
bin dann auch mal weg, vll bin ich nächste woche auch wieder da, bb^^


----------



## Eckhexaule (8. Oktober 2008)

Bin ich jetzt noch der einzige hier?
Lasst mich nicht im Stich muss noch bis 20 Uhr arbeiten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (8. Oktober 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Bin ich jetzt noch der einzige hier?
> Lasst mich nicht im Stich muss noch bis 20 Uhr arbeiten.
> 
> 
> ...


ich bin gerade gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elito (8. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> jey hunge, hes eeiss pm nud uicht pn
> 
> aber schon gut äffchen Mamamudu




Was!?  Nochmal auf Deutsch, bitte.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

re!! nix mehr los hier??


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

och ich bin (wieder) hier^^


----------



## SixNight (8. Oktober 2008)

Moep ^^


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

wb^^


----------



## SixNight (8. Oktober 2008)

müsst ihr auch son dähmliches update loaden was 1,5 gb groß is des ding geht mir ja voll aufen keks


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

öhm ka, ma gucken, mom^^


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

nöö das is doch der wotkl patch 3.02 oder so?


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> nöö das is doch der wotkl patch 3.02 oder so?


ne, ich glaube nur die vorbereitung für den patch... o_O


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

könnt ihr beide mein pet vllt füttern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## SixNight (8. Oktober 2008)

WoW-2.4.3.-to-3.0.1-TBC-EU-Update 
Größe 1,5 Gb
Dauer : zu lang krieg ne kriese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

so, muss 1,5 gb downloaden, ist jetzt aber schon fertig O_O



also hat 2 mins gebraucht...


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

hmm muss ich nich runterladen o_O


----------



## SixNight (8. Oktober 2008)

bei mir ging das bis 72% ganz schnell und dann fings an mit Dauer:4 Std ._.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

zockt jmd von euch aufm ptr??


----------



## !k0m1k3r! (8. Oktober 2008)

blubb


----------



## refra (8. Oktober 2008)

SixNight schrieb:


> bei mir ging das bis 72% ganz schnell und dann fings an mit Dauer:4 Std ._.


*tröst*
ich hab dat alles noch vor mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> zockt jmd von euch aufm ptr??


nope, nur beta... und das auch fast nicht, weils nur abkackt^^


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

!k0m1k3r! schrieb:


> blubb


aha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nope, nur beta... und das auch fast nicht, weils nur abkackt^^


schonmal den dk angezockt??


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> schonmal den dk angezockt??


jo.
startgebiet: die q, wo man auf die kapelle den angriff startet musste ich 5 ma machen, weil der server immer abgekackt ist!!!!
und von der duell q brauch ich wohl gar net erst zu reden^^


----------



## SixNight (8. Oktober 2008)

OMG OMG OMG OMG !!!! BEST GAME EVER >>SURPRISE <<

btw ich werd das jezz echt zocken bestimmt hamma game 

Questbeispiel: Geh in die Instanz Die Bäkerei vom Onkel und klau dir Teig
Benutze den teig um damit einen kuchen zu backen


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

SixNight schrieb:


> Questbeispiel: Geh in die Instanz Die Bäkerei vom Onkel und klau dir Teig
> Benutze den teig um damit einen kuchen zu backen


hellokitty wird vom onkel erwischt und zur strafe ins gefängniss verfrachtet, wo es die regel mit der seife nicht kannte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (8. Oktober 2008)

SixNight schrieb:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG !!!! BEST GAME EVER >>SURPRISE <<
> 
> btw ich werd das jezz echt zocken bestimmt hamma game
> 
> ...


ooh krass hellokitty online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


viel spass beim zoggn ^^


----------



## SixNight (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hellokitty wird vom onkel erwischt und zur strafe ins gefängniss verfrachtet, wo es die regel mit der seife nicht kannte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo xD .. 
und wenn sie nicht gestorben ist dann hat sie immer noch ein Ste**en :X


----------



## MaexxDesign (8. Oktober 2008)

Das ist eine Sauerei !
Nur ein Beta-Server, der ständig am Abkacken ist !
Das kotzt mich an !


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Das ist eine Sauerei !
> Nur ein Beta-Server, der ständig am Abkacken ist !
> Das kotzt mich an !


joa, was willste machen,
bevor blizz der eu en 2. server gibt schneits in der hölle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

hmm lohnt sich der ptr??


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Noch jemand am Start? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

stani^^


----------



## Fumacilla (8. Oktober 2008)

Bist du denn des Wahhhhnsinns? es ist fast donnerstag und du spamst noch hier rum?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Noch jemand am Start?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne bin im ziel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

also bin weg vom thread hier bB^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> also bin weg vom thread hier bB^^


bye  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ihr Freaks, da is echt noch jemand da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (8. Oktober 2008)

und ich auch... ich komm erst mittwoch wieder^^ 

Slave: ab in die Haia... du bist noch zu jung


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> und ich auch... ich komm erst mittwoch wieder^^
> 
> Slave: ab in die Haia... du bist noch zu jung




Bin ich gar nich, jetz schenk ich dir heut schon 3 Nuttella´s und du musst mich wieder dissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenya (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Bin ich gar nich, jetz schenk ich dir heut schon 3 Nuttella´s und du musst mich wieder dissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du armer xD


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Silenya schrieb:


> Du armer xD




Jaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## René93 (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Jaa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Made my day xD


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

René93 schrieb:


> Made my day xD




Warum?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

noch eine seite!


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

was eig mit den pets los?sehe die nichmehr und da steht server works


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

ohmann war so geil heut jetz alles tot


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

nochimmer keine neue seite


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

JEtztt^^


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> ohmann war so geil heut jetz alles tot



Naja abends is hier nie was los...außerdem war´s heut laim...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Warum?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wegen "Jaa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 " ??? o_O


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> JEtztt^^




Du nimmst das spamen ja richtig ernst ^^


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wegen "Jaa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Boaaaaahh ey made my day !!

/ironie off  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Du nimmst das spamen ja richtig ernst ^^


natürlisch für was is der thread eig sonst da ;D


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> natürlisch für was is der thread eig sonst da ;D



Für Unterhaltungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

dazu zählen grob genommen auch selbstgespräche? xD


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dazu zählen grob genommen auch selbstgespräche? xD



Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

aso...jetz sagt ma warum sind die pets nichmehr da ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Selbstgespräch: Was is mit den pets los


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> aso...jetz sagt ma warum sind die pets nichmehr da ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fettsucht, es tut uns leid, wir konnten sie nicht mehr retten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> aso...jetz sagt ma warum sind die pets nichmehr da ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jmd hatte genug von den sig pets und ist in den serverraum von valenth mim molotowcoktail gerannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Fettsucht, es tut uns leid, wir konnten sie nicht mehr retten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

=)=)) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jmd hatte genug von den sig pets und ist in den serverraum von valenth mim molotowcoktail gerannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Made my Day ²  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jmd hatte genug von den sig pets und ist in den serverraum von valenth mim molotowcoktail gerannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Tihihihihihiii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> Made my Day ²
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Made my Week!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

wenn der nächste made my life schreit weiss ich, wessen seele mir gehört *buhaha*


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Made my Month 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

geht heut noch seite 1244?^^


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

<---- da isse ja scho^^


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Freak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Freak
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


zomfg made my minute


----------



## Kheltaras (8. Oktober 2008)

mh... wieviele posts sind das jez insgesamt schon?


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Kheltaras schrieb:


> mh... wieviele posts sind das jez insgesamt schon?


24867...aber hey you made my Second!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kheltaras (8. Oktober 2008)

das steht ja daneben...

ich bin echt ein blitzmerker...


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

wie kannst du das sehn du hacker???^^


----------



## bartman223 (8. Oktober 2008)

ahh stimmt-.-


----------



## Slavery (8. Oktober 2008)

Ja, Augen auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckhexaule (8. Oktober 2008)

es gibt auch blinde!
ich bin hoffentlich für heute der letzte!
gute nacht!

und ich mach das licht aus!


----------



## Ren3gaid (8. Oktober 2008)

nenin du bist nicht der letzte^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




uind gute nacht wir sehen uns alle nächste woche^^ 


bye all^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S: seht mal an welche Uhrzeit ich gepostet hab xDD


----------



## Ahramanyu (14. Oktober 2008)

Geschlossen bis Mittwoch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (15. Oktober 2008)

Oh man heute wird der Patch aufgespielt ._.
*heul*


----------



## Soramac (15. Oktober 2008)

Ah ist ja wieder offen, in 17 Minuten gehts los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich find denn Patch doooof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wandor (15. Oktober 2008)

Servus,

von 02:00 Uhr bis 14 Uhr Serverdown.... bei 3 bis 11 Uhr hatte ich mir noch überlegt durchzumachen aber so...nee^^ nich mit mir^^ ich geh schlafen


----------



## Shayde (15. Oktober 2008)

Das wird länger als bis 14 Uhr dauern ^^ ich hoffe das wir überhaupt heute noch zoggn können !


----------



## Soramac (15. Oktober 2008)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Ich find denn Patch doooof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ike au 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Öbelix1 (15. Oktober 2008)

Wandor schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> von 02:00 Uhr bis 14 Uhr Serverdown.... bei 3 bis 11 Uhr hatte ich mir noch überlegt durchzumachen aber so...nee^^ nich mit mir^^ ich geh schlafen




Ja...ich denke die server gehn eh erst so gegen 15-16uhr wieder on dann muss ich ja morgen mal dieses komische RL machen mit waschen und so...*ekelt sich*

naja bin schlafen bb^^

*Edith kam in mein zimmer weckte meine Katze auf und schrie FIRST AUF SEITE 1245...
 wenn ich das nochmal schaffe bei 1337 gibts nen cookie *freu*


----------



## Nimophelio (15. Oktober 2008)

Scheiß Patch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raqill (15. Oktober 2008)

Wieso Scheiß Patch? 
Nur weil nun die Achievments, einige Talente, der neue Beruf u.s.w. kommen?


----------



## SixtenF (15. Oktober 2008)

die server sind doch noch garnicht down :-)


----------



## Sebba (15. Oktober 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> die server sind doch noch garnicht down :-)



Aber bald


----------



## Nimophelio (15. Oktober 2008)

Raqill schrieb:


> Wieso Scheiß Patch?
> Nur weil nun die Achievments, einige Talente, der neue Beruf u.s.w. kommen?


Ne ich bin nur noch nich 60  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollimua (15. Oktober 2008)

so down isser


----------



## Shujo (15. Oktober 2008)

Und da geht der DOWN!!!!


----------



## SixtenF (15. Oktober 2008)

Sebba schrieb:


> Aber bald


ja jetzt


----------



## Soulfire² (15. Oktober 2008)

Down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kampfkolloss (15. Oktober 2008)

jetzt beginnt das ganze... ui morgen wird geil direkt erstma auf tank skillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



baba und gn8  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (15. Oktober 2008)

Lol, ich komm on und will jetzt mal in Ruhe schön WoW zocken und was ist ?.. Server sind down, scheiß Spiel, glaub Ich kündige mein Acc wieder...stfu Blizzard


----------



## Saji (15. Oktober 2008)

ICH WILL UNREAL TOURNAMENT SPIELEN! *Tastatur zertrümmer*

...

Okay... das wollte ich nur schon immer mal sagen. *g* Server down, noch schönes RP gehabt... was will man mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Heute noch schön arbeiten gehen, eher von der Arbeit abhauen und dann... den Patch installieren... ein wunderschöner Tag, so sollte es immer sein. c.O


----------



## Elvador (15. Oktober 2008)

/panic
/cry
Naja, ich hatt ne Bubble:
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finke (15. Oktober 2008)

Mist.Wollt noch das AH leer kaufen. Dacht die Server fahren erst um 3 runter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verdamnislord (15. Oktober 2008)

Down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mitten im Duell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... naja ich geh penn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wotan81 (15. Oktober 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Lol, ich komm on und will jetzt mal in Ruhe schön WoW zocken und was ist ?.. Server sind down, scheiß Spiel, glaub Ich kündige mein Acc wieder...stfu Blizzard



Joa, kann man nix machen...bb


----------



## Ollimua (15. Oktober 2008)

Mhh und was soll ih nu morgen früh vor der Arbeit machen?


----------



## Kurak (15. Oktober 2008)

und das wars 
ich bekomm den champin der narru doch nicht-.-
egal gn8


----------



## SixtenF (15. Oktober 2008)

habt ihr schon eure 50 mounts?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:-)


----------



## SixNight (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich komm grad auser Disco oh man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wieso WIESO !!!!! sind sie down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CovSoul (15. Oktober 2008)

Schon 13 Minuten ohne WoW *nervös zuck*...was mach ich nur? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *anfang die minuten zu zählen*






Kurak schrieb:


> und das wars
> ich bekomm den champin der narru doch nicht-.-
> egal gn8



Gegen 23 Uhr hab ich mir den letzten Teil noch geholt ^^


----------



## Saji (15. Oktober 2008)

CovSoul schrieb:


> Schon 13 Minuten ohne WoW *nervös zuck*...was mach ich nur?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also ich geh pennen und höre dabei noch etwas Depeche Mode. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurak (15. Oktober 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> habt ihr schon eure 50 mounts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oO ei wie geil^^

und da sagen leute ich hab zu viele pets


----------



## Finke (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab schon ganze 6 Epic Mounts und ein Rar Mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (15. Oktober 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> habt ihr schon eure 50 mounts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



joa hab ich^^ albinodrache 4 the win

ps. Mok is back


----------



## Raqill (15. Oktober 2008)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Ne ich bin nur noch nich 60
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bwah hast ja nochn Monat Zeit und ich glaub in der Zeit packste sogar 70ig da ja das 60-70 leveln schneller geht.


----------



## Kaamon (15. Oktober 2008)

OMG....12 Stunden kein WoW. Ich zuck jetzt schon aus. Ich werd mich jez hinsetzen und ständig neu einloggen. Irgendwann funktionierts garantiert...muhahahahaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich komm grad auser Disco oh man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wieso WIESO !!!!! sind sie down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollimua (15. Oktober 2008)

SixNight schrieb:


> Ich komm grad auser Disco oh man
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Doppelpost in 3 Minutne Abstand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
War wohl viel zu trinken inner Disko.
Aber scheinbar nicht so viel, dass du exakt das selbe schreiben konntest ^^


----------



## EyeofSauron (15. Oktober 2008)

viel interessanter is, ob ich den patch, den ich mit dem blizz downloader geladen hab, installieren kann, und wenn ja, wie
weil der is in nem gesonderten download ordner und wenn ich ihn reinkopie, kann ich nicht mit bnupdate updatn
will das jetz über nacht machn, dann kann ich um 2 weitersuchtln^^


----------



## SixtenF (15. Oktober 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> joa hab ich^^ albinodrache 4 the win
> 
> ps. Mok is back



ja. mal nen drache der auch wie nen drache ausschaut :-)


----------



## Bryon (15. Oktober 2008)

Kaamon schrieb:


> OMG....12 Stunden kein WoW. Ich zuck jetzt schon aus. Ich werd mich jez hinsetzen und ständig neu einloggen. Irgendwann funktionierts garantiert...muhahahahaha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Viel Spaß beim Zucken. Die US-Server sind größtenteils noch immer nicht online...vier Stunden nach der gezielten Zeit. Und ob die in den nächsten zwei-drei Stunden noch online kommen, ist ungewiss. Die Server, die tatsächlich online waren, sind auch nicht lange online geblieben. Es ist davon auszugehen, dass das bei den EU-Servern genauso passieren wird.

http://www.wowinsider.com/2008/10/14/many-...t-up-after-all/


----------



## Moktheshock (15. Oktober 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> ja. mal nen drache der auch wie nen drache ausschaut :-)



hoffe die schicken denn morgen auch gleich zu und man muss nicht noch jahre drauf warten


----------



## SixNight (15. Oktober 2008)

Ollimua schrieb:


> Doppelpost in 3 Minutne Abstand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Fu nee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab gar nit so viel getrunken mehr gedanced aber irgend wie hat sich firefox aufgehangen und einma kam so ne fehlermeldung von buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixtenF (15. Oktober 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> hoffe die schicken denn morgen auch gleich zu und man muss nicht noch jahre drauf warten


ja

albino drake :-)


----------



## Moktheshock (15. Oktober 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> ja
> 
> albino drake :-)



wenn er da is geh ich gleich mal vor der aldor bank ausversehen afk^^


----------



## Mikrowelle (15. Oktober 2008)

yeah 3.0.2   kommt   jetzt geh ich glaub pennen und wenn ich wieder aufsteh kann ich achivments sammeln

MFG Mikrowelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixtenF (15. Oktober 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> wenn er da is geh ich gleich mal vor der aldor bank ausversehen afk^^



:-)

aber wiso aldor? die sind doch blau? die mag ich nicht :-)


----------



## Moktheshock (15. Oktober 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> :-)
> 
> aber wiso aldor? die sind doch blau? die mag ich nicht :-)



die haben mir kekse und kaba gegeben^^

seher wollten mich mit gold ködern^^


----------



## SixtenF (15. Oktober 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> die haben mir kekse und kaba gegeben^^
> 
> seher wollten mich mit gold ködern^^



achso


----------



## Ollimua (15. Oktober 2008)

Hieß es nicht mal, dass man 75 Mounts braucht?

50 ist ja einfach. Werd ich mir nachher mal die fehlenden zusammenkaufen. *Brieftasche öffne* Naja okay, doch lieber erst in 2 Wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und verschieden Farbige zählen dazu?


----------



## SixtenF (15. Oktober 2008)

Ollimua schrieb:


> Hieß es nicht mal, dass man 75 Mounts braucht?
> 
> 50 ist ja einfach. Werd ich mir nachher mal die fehlenden zusammenkaufen. *Brieftasche öffne* Naja okay, doch lieber erst in 2 Wochen
> 
> ...



die haben das runtergeschraubt. sind nurnoch 50 und die verschieden farben zaehlen


----------



## Moktheshock (15. Oktober 2008)

Ollimua schrieb:


> Hieß es nicht mal, dass man 75 Mounts braucht?
> 
> 50 ist ja einfach. Werd ich mir nachher mal die fehlenden zusammenkaufen. *Brieftasche öffne* Naja okay, doch lieber erst in 2 Wochen
> 
> ...



ja
du kannst dir alle 6 tieger 7 pferde etc. holen zählen alle einzeln

!!!!wenn euch langweilig is, die letzten 50 mb sind grad on gegangen zum laden!!!!


----------



## Ollimua (15. Oktober 2008)

Juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixtenF (15. Oktober 2008)

so binn dann mal schlafen :-)


----------



## bagge93 (15. Oktober 2008)

danke Moktheshock =)

und außerdem: juhu mein erster beitrag in diesem legendärem thread xD


----------



## Askaril (15. Oktober 2008)

Große Frage:
Schafft es Blizz die Server, wie angekündigt, bis 14:00 wieder on zu haben?

Die Änderungen sind ja doch recht gravierend ^^

Ich tippe mal auf 14:30 bis 15:00 mit einzelnen Ausfällen bis 18:00


----------



## Moktheshock (15. Oktober 2008)

Askaril schrieb:


> Große Frage:
> Schafft es Blizz die Server, wie angekündigt, bis 14:00 wieder on zu haben?
> 
> Die Änderungen sind ja doch recht gravierend ^^
> ...



Ein weiser Taure oder war es ein Yeti ich weiß es nicht, sagte mir in jungen jahren "NEVER PLAY ON PATCHDAY"

ps. das neue intro is auch im patch mit drin :-D

nu mal kaffe machen die 3 stunden bis zur arbeit lohnen nicht zu schlafen^^


----------



## Crâânk (15. Oktober 2008)

Naja wir werden ja sehn wann die Server wieder Onlone gehn..

Ich selber glaue ja das die server immer nur kurz für 10 bis 20 Minuten on sind und dann immer wieder neustart unterzogen werden 
weil wieder irgendwas nicht so ist wie es sein soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (15. Oktober 2008)

Crâânk schrieb:


> Naja wir werden ja sehn wann die Server wieder Onlone gehn..
> 
> Ich selber glaue ja das die server immer nur kurz für 10 bis 20 Minuten on sind und dann immer wieder neustart unterzogen werden
> weil wieder irgendwas nicht so ist wie es sein soll
> ...



die server gehen down weil ca 400-600 leute je klasse zum lehrer rennen


----------



## Mr. Smile (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mal ne Frage: Warum dauert das bei Blizz eigentlich 12 Stunden um einen Patch aufzuspielen? Müssen die nicht einfach den Sever vom Netz nehmen die Software updaten und wieder anschmeißen? Wir brauchen ja auch nur 5 minuten zum Patchen. Kennt sich da wer aus, weil mich interessiert sowas einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (15. Oktober 2008)

Mr. schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage: Warum dauert das bei Blizz eigentlich 12 Stunden um einen Patch aufzuspielen? Müssen die nicht einfach den Sever vom Netz nehmen die Software updaten und wieder anschmeißen? Wir brauchen ja auch nur 5 minuten zum Patchen. Kennt sich da wer aus, weil mich interessiert sowas einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wir patchen sozusagen nur unsren zugang, blizzard patcht das spiel.


----------



## Crâânk (15. Oktober 2008)

Oder weil jeder alle 5 mins zum Friseur rennt was ich mir gut vorstellen kann....

Naja du hast es eh schon gesagt ["NEVER PLAY ON PATCHDAY"]


----------



## Mr. Smile (15. Oktober 2008)

Achso, also laden wir uns nur die "Fähigkeit" auf die neuen Daten zuzugreifen die Blizz implementiert. Richtig verstanden?


----------



## Moktheshock (15. Oktober 2008)

Mr. schrieb:


> Achso, also laden wir uns nur die "Fähigkeit" auf die neuen Daten zuzugreifen die Blizz implementiert. Richtig verstanden?



genau


----------



## Askaril (15. Oktober 2008)

> Ich hab mal ne Frage: Warum dauert das bei Blizz eigentlich 12 Stunden um einen Patch aufzuspielen? Müssen die nicht einfach den Sever vom Netz nehmen die Software updaten und wieder anschmeißen? Wir brauchen ja auch nur 5 minuten zum Patchen. Kennt sich da wer aus, weil mich interessiert sowas einfach



KA, wie Blizz das im einzelnen genau handhabt, aber faktisch muss der neue Kram aufgespielt werden, bzw. alles neu drauf weil irgendwas nicht mehr kompatibel ist. Das dauert an sich nicht lang.

Dann kommt der Teil der dauert, die komplette Datenbank muss angepasst (z.B. bei jedem Char die Talente zurückgesetzt etc.) werden und ein global respawn muss dann auch noch gemacht werden (wobei der vermutlich beim Serverneustart erfolgt).

Das muss bei X Servern gemacht werden, wobei jeder Server hier nicht ein einzelner PC ist.

Die Anzahl der Mitarbeiter ist dabei natürlich auch begrenzt.

Man kann davon ausgehen, dass die ersten Server schon deutlich früher wieder on könnten, das wäre dann aber unfair, also geht alles on wenn der letze Server fertig ist.


----------



## AliasSense (15. Oktober 2008)

na toll, sobald der frostwolf server on geht
kann ich noch 1 stunde länger warten
weil sicher wieder 600 leute in der warteschlange hängen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Smile (15. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die ausführlichere Antwort Askaril ich kann mir nun ein (wenn auch nicht scharfes) Bild davon machen was für ein aufwand das Ganze ist.


----------



## Feritas (15. Oktober 2008)

Dein Rechner muss nur deine Login daten (Client) und die Grafiken berechnen, der Server muss die Gamer (aber tausende) und alles rechnen, das sind mehrere Tera bytes, das kann schonmal dauern, und wenn dann in den milliarden datenzeilen ein fehler unterläuft muss alles haar genau nachgeprüft werden, das dauert wiederum zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AliasSense (15. Oktober 2008)

na wie weit seid ihr eigentlich mit den patch, also ich warte schon zeit einer stunde^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mein wow hat nur noch eine göße von 12gb, seltsam, gestern warn es noch 22gb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ???


----------



## Moktheshock (15. Oktober 2008)

Askaril schrieb:


> KA, wie Blizz das im einzelnen genau handhabt, aber faktisch muss der neue Kram aufgespielt werden, bzw. alles neu drauf weil irgendwas nicht mehr kompatibel ist. Das dauert an sich nicht lang.
> 
> Dann kommt der Teil der dauert, die komplette Datenbank muss angepasst (z.B. bei jedem Char die Talente zurückgesetzt etc.) werden und ein global respawn muss dann auch noch gemacht werden (wobei der vermutlich beim Serverneustart erfolgt).
> 
> ...



bevor jeder server on geht testet blizzard ihn auch noch einmal durch, um dich noch zu erweitern.

so onkel mok haut sich doch noch 2 stunden aufs ohr

patch is durch, neuer startbildschirm is nice mehr kann ich noch nicht sagen


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

moin und bis so gegen 0800... endlich iss der patch da ole ole palas machen schaden *duck und weg*


----------



## bagge93 (15. Oktober 2008)

hey habt ihr schon das neue schicke wotlk loginfenster gesehen? das wars mit dem schicken grünen portal xD


----------



## Soulfire² (15. Oktober 2008)

Was macht ihr morgen als allererste wenn ihr wieder on seid?

Ich werde wohl noch bevor ich meine Talents setze mal zum Friseur gehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AliasSense (15. Oktober 2008)

Soulfire² schrieb:


> Was macht ihr morgen als allererste wenn ihr wieder on seid?
> 
> Ich werde wohl noch bevor ich meine Talents setze mal zum Friseur gehn
> 
> ...



den neuen beruf skillen, hab extra ein weiteren twink hochgezogen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crâânk (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde denk ich erstmla meine Talente neu verteilen und dann auch zum Friseur gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feritas (15. Oktober 2008)

Neue Talente mit allen 10 chars verteilen und dann Frisör mit 2 chars, dann neue Bugs entdecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder chillig angeln im Hafen von Stormwind *Horde auslach wegen zeppelin turm* :>


----------



## AliasSense (15. Oktober 2008)

bagge93 schrieb:


> hey habt ihr schon das neue schicke wotlk loginfenster gesehen? das wars mit dem schicken grünen portal xD





http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=XABK6AWMpks&...feature=related




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^Wrath of the Lich King Login Screen^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bagge93 (15. Oktober 2008)

ja ich weiß aber jetz is es im normalen spiel implementiert =) nich nur im betalauncher...schau mal nach wenn du fertig gepatcht hast


----------



## AliasSense (15. Oktober 2008)

bagge93 schrieb:


> ja ich weiß aber jetz is es im normalen spiel implementiert =) nich nur im betalauncher...schau mal nach wenn du fertig gepatcht hast



ich brauche nicht nachschauen, war auf den testserver^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulfire² (15. Oktober 2008)

Wow der Login Screen ist echt schick.


----------



## Schackliehn (15. Oktober 2008)

hmm aber komsich dass die server heute schon so früh down waren... letzte woche waren sie erst um 5:00
naja...
zum glück habe ich vorher einen gm kontaktiert^^
die server  sind 14:00 wieder online, deshlab gehe ich auch mal schlafen^^


----------



## Impostor (15. Oktober 2008)

Schackliehn schrieb:


> hmm aber komsich dass die server heute schon so früh down waren... letzte woche waren sie erst um 5:00
> naja...
> zum glück habe ich vorher einen gm kontaktiert^^
> die server  sind 14:00 wieder online, deshlab gehe ich auch mal schlafen^^



ja kam Letze Woche ein Patch?
ne

und wegen solchen Spams wartet einer mit einem echten Problem
vorallem weil man nicht mal hier bei Buffed schauen muss, es hätte gereicht auf den Login-Screen zu schauen
daher wundert es auch warum viel von 14 Uhr reden, bei mir steht dass des bis 11 geht


----------



## AliasSense (15. Oktober 2008)

Schackliehn schrieb:


> hmm aber komsich dass die server heute schon so früh down waren... letzte woche waren sie erst um 5:00
> naja...
> zum glück habe ich vorher einen gm kontaktiert^^
> die server  sind 14:00 wieder online, deshlab gehe ich auch mal schlafen^^



hier nochmal extra groß für dich *"Heute ist Patchday"* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ynie (15. Oktober 2008)

Sers ...erstmal Ja ich bin neu hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also...lustig das immer noch jemand wach ist und so mancher den ladebalken Vom Bnupdater beobachtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und zur Server wartung muss ich sagen ...Mit einem Kaffee kommst da net weit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ma gucken was der patch bringt und gucken ob es sich auch heute lohnt zu gamen ( nach dem patch install) 


also ich geh mir dann auch noch ma nen kaffee machen ....XD


----------



## Ynie (15. Oktober 2008)

Sers ...erstmal Ja ich bin neu hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also...lustig das immer noch jemand wach ist und so mancher den ladebalken Vom Bnupdater beobachtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und zur Server wartung muss ich sagen ...Mit einem Kaffee kommst da net weit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ma gucken was der patch bringt und gucken ob es sich auch heute lohnt zu gamen ( nach dem patch install) 


also ich geh mir dann auch noch ma nen kaffee machen ....XD


----------



## AliasSense (15. Oktober 2008)

Ynie schrieb:


> Sers ...erstmal Ja ich bin neu hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja ich bin halt nachtaktiv^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zydoom (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> moin und bis so gegen 0800... endlich iss der patch da ole ole palas machen schaden *duck und weg*



xD jaaa hab aufm ptr gespielt.. wuhuuuuu geht der retri ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kein int mehr aber trozdem niemals oom xD so geil


----------



## Ynie (15. Oktober 2008)

Bin auch nachtaktiv das isses ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin ich aber auch gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Greetz Ynie


----------



## Amokee (15. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen !

Ich wünsche Euch allen einen ruhigen Vormittag - Mittag und vermutlich auch einen frühen Nachmittag. Beim letzten Patch waren die Server erst wieder gegen 16 Uhr 30/17 Uhr on. Meine beiden Main Chars habe ich schon am Abend bei den Lehrern in IF abgestellt ...


... und jetzt erst einmal KAFFEE für ALLE und das UMSONST 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zydoom (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich nehme nen doppelten Expresso wenns recht is^^


----------



## AliasSense (15. Oktober 2008)

Amokee schrieb:


> Guten Morgen !
> 
> Ich wünsche Euch allen einen ruhigen Vormittag - Mittag und vermutlich auch einen frühen Nachmittag. Beim letzten Patch waren die Server erst wieder gegen 16 Uhr 30/17 Uhr on. Meine beiden Main Chars habe ich schon am Abend bei den Lehrern in IF abgestellt ...
> 
> ...



kaffe, uff... ne danke, will in einer stunde schlafen gehn^





*hehe, ich bin fertig mit patchen*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (15. Oktober 2008)

So. P 3.0.1 ist installiert. Wollte mal TEST-LOGIN machen. Siehe da.. Downloader öffnet sich für Patch 3.0.1 auf 3.0.2??? Und wieder frische 631MB saugen. Hm. Und ich dachte mit den ca. 1.6GB hätte ich schon alles. Wie man sich irren kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zydoom (15. Oktober 2008)

Auch grade gesehen -.-


----------



## Masterlock (15. Oktober 2008)

Amokee schrieb:


> Guten Morgen !
> 
> Ich wünsche Euch allen einen ruhigen Vormittag - Mittag und vermutlich auch einen frühen Nachmittag. Beim letzten Patch waren die Server erst wieder gegen 16 Uhr 30/17 Uhr on. Meine beiden Main Chars habe ich schon am Abend bei den Lehrern in IF abgestellt ...
> 
> ...


Kaffee ist ne gute Idee, habe auch schon 2 Tassen intus^^. Jetzt erstmal zur Arbeit bis 15 Uhr.
Hoffentlich geht da die Zeit schnell rum.


----------



## Zydoom (15. Oktober 2008)

Jaa das ging ja schnell.. 2min für die 631mb


----------



## Eltoro73 (15. Oktober 2008)

Zydoom schrieb:


> Jaa das ging ja schnell.. 2min für die 631mb




Wie dass? Bin gerade mal bei 25% ^^^Weil ne direkte Site habe ich leider nicht gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mist


----------



## Zydoom (15. Oktober 2008)

joa also hab mich auch gewundert^^ denke der hat nur irgendwas überprüft und ich hatte das schon aufm rechner.. vll hat das was mit dem ptr zu tun..


----------



## Laurera (15. Oktober 2008)

so patch lädt...gut das ich nu zur schaffe muss....vlt sind die server um 17 uhr ja weider da wenn ich aus der besprechung entlassen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann ma neue talente verteilen*g* und addons zusammenkaspern


----------



## bigenni (15. Oktober 2008)

moin moi zusammen....

na das wird sowieso wieder so ne sache mit den addons zusammen kaspern....fehler über fehler....

lol ... ich habe mir mal gerade alles über den priester durchgelesen....meine fresse...nr noch ein manatrank pro kampf...lol alder was soll denn das werden


----------



## Deathrow88 (15. Oktober 2008)

Jaaaa down ;D


----------



## bigenni (15. Oktober 2008)

so patch runtergeladen...mal versucht einzuloggen und gleich mal echt goil geschaut....das neue login fenster sieht ja mal voll hammer mässig gut aus....boh eyyyyyyyy


----------



## coalas (15. Oktober 2008)

ich hab den patch installiert ^^ das sieht übelst geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris21 (15. Oktober 2008)

hat jemand nen link für direkt dl das man nicht von bliz loaden muss?


----------



## AliasSense (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



moin^,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich sag jetzt gut n8  
ich hoffe mal ich verschlafe nicht^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Griffith105 (15. Oktober 2008)

ich wünsch euch einen wunderschönen guten morgen


----------



## Jebisu (15. Oktober 2008)

Chris21 schrieb:


> hat jemand nen link für direkt dl das man nicht von bliz loaden muss?



http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php


----------



## Sankero (15. Oktober 2008)

Ein fröhliches Moin Moin an alle Durchgeknallten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schorki (15. Oktober 2008)

moin


----------



## Chris21 (15. Oktober 2008)

Jebisu schrieb:


> http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php



da ist aber kein 3.0.2 patch für die live server hab ich eben schon geschaut


----------



## Jebisu (15. Oktober 2008)

Chris21 schrieb:


> da ist aber kein 3.0.2 patch für die live server hab ich eben schon geschaut




trink nen kaffe und schau mal richtig da gibt es 3 downloads mit 3.0.1 damit hast du alle genau die 3 packete die du brauchst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris21 (15. Oktober 2008)

ok thx dann hab ich ja alle hab gedacht muss mir danach noch einen ziehn


----------



## Jebisu (15. Oktober 2008)

ja must dann nochmal 50 mb ziehen und dann beginnt die Inst. have fun


----------



## Stecher1992 (15. Oktober 2008)

Morgen zusammen
*kaffeeschlürf* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,


Ich warte schon auf die treads SERVER DOWN, KACK Blizz.... FÜR WAS BEZ...... ICH 13.... XD

Halt mich auf den Laufenden und wie der Patch so ist für die leute auf der Abreit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derinderinderin (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiss ja nicht warum, aber das ist irgendwie das erste mal das ich mich "richtig" auf einen Patch freue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (15. Oktober 2008)

Moin.

Da es diesmal etwas länger dauert, folgende Frage:

Was gibt es zum Mittag, wer kocht was? Ich koche das Wasser für die Nudeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jebisu (15. Oktober 2008)

ich bring das salz mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (15. Oktober 2008)

Wie kann man denn den letzten Teil vom Patch runterladen?


----------



## RealGeiZt (15. Oktober 2008)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn den letzten Teil vom Patch runterladen?



Wow starten und einlogen, dann auf neu start klicken und los gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meint ihr die Server sind Pünktlich on? Bei der langen Beta wäre es eine schande wenn nicht


----------



## Natral (15. Oktober 2008)

mgh schrieb:


> Falls das alles zutrifft habt keine Angst eure chars wurden nicht gelöscht,
> und das spiel gibt es auch weiterhin.
> 
> Es werden in der regel nur serverarbeiten geleistet die im normalfall bis 11 uhr morgens andauern!
> ...



/sticky aus sympathie zur sinnlosigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

RealGeiZt schrieb:


> Wow starten und einlogen, dann auf neu start klicken und los gehts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich möchte auch Zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

guten morgen leute

heute wird hier aber viel los sein

so für jeden ein stück kuchen schneid


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Natral schrieb:


> /sticky aus sympathie zur sinnlosigkeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja nur is der Thread schon lang n Sticky und dein Post auf Seite 1250 hätte es auch nich rausgerissen...


----------



## Jebisu (15. Oktober 2008)

so inst durch warten und bis dann mal alles online ist bis läter


----------



## RealGeiZt (15. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch Zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich meinte die installation geht los, die server sind ja noch bis mindestens 14uhr off. Also mach dir keine Sorgen allzu viel verpasste noch nicht^^


----------



## Stecher1992 (15. Oktober 2008)

Kuchen um viertel vor 8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

RealGeiZt schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich meinte die installation geht los, die server sind ja noch bis mindestens 14uhr off. Also mach dir keine Sorgen allzu viel verpasste noch nicht^^



k bin aber erst um 16:45 Fertig und dan noch zug und so 17:30 Zuhause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Sonsbecker (15. Oktober 2008)

RealGeiZt schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich meinte die installation geht los, die server sind ja noch bis mindestens 14uhr off. Also mach dir keine Sorgen allzu viel verpasste noch nicht^^



dann können wir vom mittagessen direkt zum kaffeetrinken schreiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ich bringe die kuchengabeln mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragnar24X (15. Oktober 2008)

morgen..
hab ma ne frage.
wie lange dauert es bis die server online sind?? für den neuen patch..

mfg


----------



## Sonsbecker (15. Oktober 2008)

Ragnar24X schrieb:


> morgen..
> hab ma ne frage.
> wie lange dauert es bis die server online sind?? für den neuen patch..
> 
> mfg



when it´s done, dann sind sie wieder online - also abwarten und kaffee trinken


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hey die Echten suchtis Loggen sich alle 5 sec ein und warten drauf dass sie sever on kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delonar (15. Oktober 2008)

Sind die nicht bis elfe down?


----------



## Mondenkynd (15. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Hey die Echten suchtis Loggen sich alle 5 sec ein und warten drauf dass sie sever on kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Laut Infofenster 14 Uhr


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

Delonar schrieb:


> Sind die nicht bis elfe down?



Bis 14:uhr oder Warscheindlich länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derinderinderin (15. Oktober 2008)

Ragnar24X schrieb:


> morgen..
> hab ma ne frage.
> wie lange dauert es bis die server online sind?? für den neuen patch..
> 
> mfg




Offiziell bis 14°° aber da bei so großen Patches meisst eh was daneben geht ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und dann noch die Auth-Server oder Loginserver abkacken, weil
23896702983 Leute versuchen sich die ganze Zeit einzuloggen, wird normales Zocken bestimmt erst am späten Nachmittag möglich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen meine Lieben Mittwochskollegen und alle die hier neu sind ^^

*Kaffee aufstell und Brötchen schmier*

p.s.: server bis MIND: 14 Uhr down ^^


----------



## Telbion (15. Oktober 2008)

Nee, bis 14 Uhr, aber wenigstens kann man WOW schon mal patchen.

Guten Morgen erstmal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bigenni (15. Oktober 2008)

hab mal ne neue grossseeeee kannnneeeeee kaffeeeeeeeeeeeeee gekocht


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> Nee, bis 14 Uhr, aber wenigstens kann man WOW schon mal patchen.
> 
> Guten Morgen erstmal.
> 
> ...




Kannst du zu mir nach haus gehen und dass auch machen kann erst nach der Arbeit und über mittatag gab ich keine Zeit für nach hause zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

ich glaube eher bis mindestens 15 uhr^^


----------



## Delonar (15. Oktober 2008)

14 uhr? ololol need rl damit mir nicht langweilig wird^^


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

Delonar schrieb:


> 14 uhr? ololol need rl damit mir nicht langweilig wird^^



Rl wehr braucht dass schon ist voll kommen über Bewertet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondenkynd (15. Oktober 2008)

Siehe off. Bluepost 

Patch 3.0.2


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Kannst du zu mir nach haus gehen und dass auch machen kann erst nach der Arbeit und über mittatag gab ich keine Zeit für nach hause zu gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja wen du nach hause gehst hast du dann weniger probleme mit dem download^^

weil überleg mal wieviele leute jetzt so den patch runterladen^^


und morgen maradil^^


----------



## Delonar (15. Oktober 2008)

Wer wartet denn auch nicht gern 4-5 stunden um in wow reinzukommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja wen du nach hause gehst hast du dann weniger probleme mit dem download^^
> 
> weil überleg mal wieviele leute jetzt so den patch runterladen^^
> 
> ...



Stimmt wen alle nach hause kommen abens und Dow...... geht es schnell XD


----------



## bigenni (15. Oktober 2008)

aber ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt...das neue login fenster sieht verdammt goil aus

NOCH JEMAND KAFFEE HABEN????


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

bigenni schrieb:


> aber ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt...das neue login fenster sieht verdammt goil aus
> 
> NOCH JEMAND KAFFEE HABEN????



Wie Sieht es den aus?


----------



## Damiane (15. Oktober 2008)

Moin!!

hach, ich bin so aufgeregt..^^ Muss aber noch bis 15:30h arbeiten...seufz...Ich bin auch gespannt, ob es geht, wenn ich zuhause bin (16:00h), glaube aber, es wird erst abends gehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lassen wir uns überraschen^^


----------



## pandur0815 (15. Oktober 2008)

Gut, das ich jetzt erstmal in mein Hamsterrad wander und erst gg 17:30 wieder zuhause bin .. bis dahin sollten die Server hoffentlich wieder laufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

Damiane schrieb:


> Moin!!
> 
> hach, ich bin so aufgeregt..^^ Muss aber noch bis 15:30h arbeiten...seufz...Ich bin auch gespannt, ob es geht, wenn ich zuhause bin (16:00h), glaube aber, es wird erst abends gehen...
> 
> ...




Nur ich 16:45 und bin erst um 17:30 Zuhause


----------



## bigenni (15. Oktober 2008)

na ma voll übel eh scheener drachen oder so in der art schwirrt herrum


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

MOIN Natsu ^^

ja ich muss auch bis 16:30 Uhr arbeiten :-( und hab erst 600 mb mitm background downloader, also hab ich noch bissl was vor mir :-(


----------



## Dragonfire64 (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Guten Morgen meine Lieben Mittwochskollegen und alle die hier neu sind ^^
> 
> *Kaffee aufstell und Brötchen schmier*
> 
> p.s.: server bis MIND: 14 Uhr down ^^



Moin^^

*Runde Kaffe ausgeb und an Raucher auch Kippen*

So nu sind wir soweit gerüstet, werd mir jetz erstmal meine neue skillung basteln für meinen brutalen stubentiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und iwann am abend wird dann feierlich gelvlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was meint ihr wird diesmal alles reibungslos über die bühne gehn? o.o Denke das die server 1-2 mal dann noch down gehn werden aber dann wieder alles läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Drago


----------



## Damiane (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin schon froh, dass es nur noch bis 15:30h ist...hab seit diesem Monat nen neuen Job, vorher musste ich immer bis 20:00h arbeiten...Das war ätzend.......Aber dafür gehts jetzt auch um 07:00h los, und nicht erst um 11:00, wie vorher^^


----------



## bigenni (15. Oktober 2008)

Dragonfire64 schrieb:


> Moin^^
> 
> *Runde Kaffe ausgeb und an Raucher auch Kippen*
> 
> ...




cool meine kippen sind gerade alle geworden


----------



## Telbion (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja wen du nach hause gehst hast du dann weniger probleme mit dem download^^
> 
> weil überleg mal wieviele leute jetzt so den patch runterladen^^
> 
> ...



30 Minuten und beide PCs waren ready^^


----------



## philits (15. Oktober 2008)

ich bin leider auch bis 16 uhr arbeiten. wohn aber eh nur 5 minuten weit weg mitn rad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab aber eh schon 1,5GB glaub ich mit background downgeloadet.


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

Dragonfire64 schrieb:


> Und iwann am abend wird dann feierlich gelvlt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hm ? wie lvln ? kann man denn schon bis 80 leveln ? hab ich da was entscheidendes verpasst ?


----------



## Telbion (15. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Wie Sieht es den aus?



Ist wie in der Beta, Viel Schnee, n Sklettdrache und im Hintergrund soweit ich mich erinnere eine kleine dezente Burg ^^


----------



## bigenni (15. Oktober 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> Ist wie in der Beta, Viel Schnee, n Sklettdrache und im Hintergrund soweit ich mich erinnere eine kleine dezente Burg ^^




genauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## bigenni (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> hm ? wie lvln ? kann man denn schon bis 80 leveln ? hab ich da was entscheidendes verpasst ?




nein geht erst mit der erweiterung dann


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> MOIN Natsu ^^
> 
> ja ich muss auch bis 16:30 Uhr arbeiten :-( und hab erst 600 mb mitm background downloader, also hab ich noch bissl was vor mir :-(




warum ahst nur so wenig runtergeladen?^^


----------



## Dragonfire64 (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> hm ? wie lvln ? kann man denn schon bis 80 leveln ? hab ich da was entscheidendes verpasst ?



Nääää hatte damalig nen acc hack und hab mich dann auf serversuche begeben und hab ne sehr nette community auf lordaeron vorgefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da fang ich nun neu an, bzw hab schon vor ner woche ca. und nu is mein kleiner drui 61 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deshalb lvln^^
Und bevor jemand fragt jap meine 5 70er sind inne tonne da ich keine lust hatte nochmal 2-3 wochen gesperrt zu sein wegen besitzklärung (dat is leider so -.-)
Der neuanfang hat sich aber für mich doppelt und dreifach gelohnt da sich meine ehemalige raidgilde eh aufgelöst hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wat ich bis zum addon mache is eh egal da mein main, nen frost-dk wird (tank) =D
LG
Drago


----------



## Schwarzes Schaf (15. Oktober 2008)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen wünsche ich euch allen zusammen,

ja es ist wieder Mittwoch und ich bin in der Schule. Patch fertig runter geladen *grins*

Der neue Login-Bildschirm find ich klasse.

Ich bin richtig gut gelaunt, da könnte selbst der Patch-Day nichts ändern und wenn ich bis heute Abend spielen kann.

Und weil ich so gut gelaunt bin, spendiere ich eine Runde Kekse.

*Großzügig Kekse an alle verteil* Lasst es euch schmecken.

Gruss

Schwarzes Schaf


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> 30 Minuten und beide PCs waren ready^^



dan gehts halt mal schnel...


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

moin *schnief*

patch iss aufm PC nur patchen funzt ned... läuft seit heut nacht schon die 2te repair.exe *heul*

*gähn* und wie isset bei euch


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> MOIN Natsu ^^
> 
> ja ich muss auch bis 16:30 Uhr arbeiten :-( und hab erst 600 mb mitm background downloader, also hab ich noch bissl was vor mir :-(




Ja so gehts mir auch, aber ich versteh gar nich warum alle so aufgeregt sind...

Ach ja Moin Mara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> moin *schnief*
> 
> patch iss aufm PC nur patchen funzt ned... läuft seit heut nacht schon die 2te repair.exe *heul*
> 
> *gähn* und wie isset bei euch



grad am patchen 65% also alles töfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: *Raven Packung Kleenex hinstell und trostkaffee*^^

LG


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

Moin liebe Gemeinde.
Hab bescheiden gepennt und mir irgendwie nen Bündelriss in der linken Rückenmuskulatur zugezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Schon seit Samstag!!)

Und wenn die Server heute net on gehen, ka wie ich mich von meinen Schmerzen ablenken soll




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Armory Link


Vielleicht ist heut ein besonders guter Tag zu sterben!!!


----------



## Telbion (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dan gehts halt mal schnel...



Ja, vorher immer schön im Background runtergeladen und heute morgen wars dann nicht mehr viel.
Hab Glück, selbst Vista hat bei mir keine Probleme gemacht.

Kippchen? ^^


----------



## Heydu (15. Oktober 2008)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooo
heute ist wieder Mittwoch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine chars sind weg xD


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

haha danke Drago und grüße in meine zukünftige heimat schicke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na manu au schon wach ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

wieviel muss man den noch runterladen heute?


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> Meine chars sind weg xD




HAHA

hey mach dini sig chliner die isch tz gross^^


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

30,77mb natsu


----------



## Telbion (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wieviel muss man den noch runterladen heute?



War nicht mehr so viel, insgesamt war der 1,62 groß und dann nochmal 600und ein par zerquetschte...aber das meiste davon war währende der letzten Wochen ^^


----------



## bigenni (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wieviel muss man den noch runterladen heute?




alos so knapp an die 2 gb...wenn mich net alles täuscht


----------



## Stecher1992 (15. Oktober 2008)

als ich heut morgen on gekommen bin durfte ich noch 500mb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hoff mal der hat fertig gepatched wenn ich um 14 uhr wieder hier bin 
hab meinen char extra schon mit vieeeeelen kräutern in der tasche vorm zukünftigen inschriftenlehrer geparkt


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

was redet ihr da letzte woche warens 1,59gb und heut nacht 1,62gb


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> War nicht mehr so viel, insgesamt war der 1,62 groß und dann nochmal 600und ein par zerquetschte...aber das meiste davon war währende der letzten Wochen ^^




jo hat bei mir 7 mins gedauert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Armory Link


Vielleicht ist heut ein besonders guter Tag zu sterben!!!


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> haha danke Drago und grüße in meine zukünftige heimat schicke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Na klar, was denkst du denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen Fabii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

aso ja dann hat bliz mal gelernt die restlichen paar MB gehen ja schnel^^


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> was redet ihr da letzte woche warens 1,59gb und heut nacht 1,62gb



Ja ich mach glaub ich noch den 1,59 GB grad und bin bei 15 % oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das wird heut noch n anstrengender Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

Is dann eigentlich nach diesem Patch meine UI für die Hose??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Armory Link


Vielleicht ist heut ein besonders guter Tag zu sterben!!!


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (15. Oktober 2008)

Juhuu endlich konnte ich dem Firmenadmin ein Schnippchen schlagen und bin wieder online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo erstmal alle zusammen *winke*


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ja ich mach glaub ich noch den 1,59 GB grad und bin bei 15 % oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




warum hast net schomn angefangen den ersten teil gibts shcon seit über 2 wochen^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Rongor schrieb:


> Is dann eigentlich nach diesem Patch meine UI für die Hose??




glaub ja also die meisten werden tot sein musst halt updaten^^


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Juhuu endlich konnte ich dem Firmenadmin ein Schnippchen schlagen und bin wieder online
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> haha danke Drago und grüße in meine zukünftige heimat schicke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh ziehst an die längste theke der welt? Oder auch dorf an der düssel genannt? =)

Wenn ja dann herzlich willkommen in der stadt wo der bierfluss nie aufhört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## Dragonfire64 (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> glaub ja also die meisten werden tot sein musst halt updaten^^



Hauptsache mein xperl läuft rest is wumpe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne xperl is dat leben nich lebenswert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Dragonfire64 schrieb:


> Oh ziehst an die längste theke der welt? Oder auch dorf an der düssel genannt? =)
> 
> Wenn ja dann herzlich willkommen in der stadt wo der bierfluss nie aufhört
> 
> ...



Da is Ruven definitiv gut aufgehoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Der geht auch noch abends um 9 noch zum Getränkemarkt um Nachschub zu holen) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

alles Suffköppe hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

pfui manu verrat nich alles


----------



## Dragonfire64 (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Da is Ruven definitiv gut aufgehoben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe bin zwar jetz nich mehr so der kneipengänger aber die zeit inne altstadt damals war lustig (mit 24 trinkt man gemütlich zuhause nen cola-whiskey (bourbon natürlich), wenn einem nach kneipe is, man is ja schliesslich erwachsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ne aber düsseldorf is wat feines, wohn nu 2 jahre hier und muss sagen habs net bereut^^

LG


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> pfui manu verrat nich alles



Oh Tschuldichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

zum thema add ons en teil wird funktionieren z.b. Omen V90000 lief auch aufm ptr...
andere dinge werden komplett abschmieren wie immer....
Never play on a patch day... remember remember 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> alles Suffköppe hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gar nich!!!!

<---Genusstrinker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> alles Suffköppe hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und du bist der Schlimmste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

Dragonfire64 schrieb:


> Hehe bin zwar jetz nich mehr so der kneipengänger aber die zeit inne altstadt damals war lustig (mit 24 trinkt man gemütlich zuhause nen cola-whiskey (bourbon natürlich), wenn einem nach kneipe is, man is ja schliesslich erwachsen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hm, alleine zu Hause trinken....klingt aber mehr nach Alki ;-)


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Never play on a patch day... remember remember
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



vergiss es, dazu is meine "Sucht" zu groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da nehm ich auch Lags und disconnects in kauf ^^ ich bin eh nich einer der sich wegen so kleinigkeiten aufregt wie 80 % der WoW Community ^^


----------



## Dragonfire64 (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> zum thema add ons en teil wird funktionieren z.b. Omen V90000 lief auch aufm ptr...
> andere dinge werden komplett abschmieren wie immer....
> Never play on a patch day... remember remember
> 
> ...



Naja werd aber sicherlich auch mal den integrierten threatmeter auf herz und nieren testen so schlecht find ich den nämlich gar net wat ich so von der buffedshow gesehn hab Oo
Aber mal guggn wat der kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten natürlich omen ftw^^ Finds übrigens schade das damals ktm (klh threat meter) net mehr ging fands vom aufbau eigentlich besser als omen aber naja schad drum^^

LG


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

So.....
fertig gepatched

Netter Login-Screen^^ Fehlt nur noch die Erweiterung xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Armory Link

Vielleicht ist heut ein besonders guter Tag zu sterben!!!


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> zum thema add ons en teil wird funktionieren z.b. Omen V90000 lief auch aufm ptr...
> andere dinge werden komplett abschmieren wie immer....
> Never play on a patch day... remember remember
> 
> ...



Werd heut nich zum Spielen kommen, mein PC is echt mal laim im Patch downloaden...und ich weiß nich warum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> hm, alleine zu Hause trinken....klingt aber mehr nach Alki ;-)


Nene dat wurde falsch verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich nen cola-whiskey trinke dann meist mit meinem vadder der mich ab und an besuchen kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

Dragonfire64 schrieb:


> Naja werd aber sicherlich auch mal den integrierten threatmeter auf herz und nieren testen so schlecht find ich den nämlich gar net wat ich so von der buffedshow gesehn hab Oo
> Aber mal guggn wat der kann
> 
> 
> ...



war aufm ptr nich verfügbar und wird wohl erst wenn überhaupt mit wotlk kommen wobei er einfach zu grottig ist,
man hat schon genug zahlen im bild... divine storm weihe da iss allet gelb!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Werd heut nich zum Spielen kommen, mein PC is echt mal laim im Patch downloaden...und ich weiß nich warum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja wen du den ganzen patch runterladen musst die meisten müssen nur noch den letzten teil runterladen ^^


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

Dragonfire64 schrieb:


> Naja werd aber sicherlich auch mal den integrierten threatmeter auf herz und nieren testen so schlecht find ich den nämlich gar net wat ich so von der buffedshow gesehn hab Oo
> Aber mal guggn wat der kann
> 
> 
> ...



wobei bei ktm nich so genau war wie omen, gut kein Plan wies wäre wenn die da weiter entwickelt hätte....aber denke das ein "offizielles" Threatmeter von Blizzard, was richtig im Spiel integriert ist eh viel besser ist, da dann nicht geschätzt wird wie bei den anderen AddOns....wir werdens mal testen ^^


----------



## immortal15 (15. Oktober 2008)

patchen dauert willa so scheisse lange *heul*
da hab ich ma n freihen tag und dan kommt wieder son blöder patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

achso und ktm war schöner anzusehen aber grottig in der anzeige... bei mehreren mobs hats einfach nicht mehr mitgerechnet das hat omen 1000mal besser gelöst... schade eigentlich...


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude ;-)

so das war mein Wort zum Patchday ^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

man kann shcon neu skillen oder?^^

also die talente werden ja alle resetiert wie vor bc oder oder?^^

und dann in ein paar wochen werden die wieder überarbeitet und paar klassen dürfen nochmal gratis skillen oder oder?^^


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja wen du den ganzen patch runterladen musst die meisten müssen nur noch den letzten teil runterladen ^^



Blub! Was kann ich da dafür?^^


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> man kann shcon neu skillen oder?^^
> 
> also die talente werden ja alle resetiert wie vor bc oder oder?^^
> 
> und dann in ein paar wochen werden die wieder überarbeitet und paar klassen dürfen nochmal gratis skillen oder oder?^^




Klar, is doch immer so xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Armory Link

Vielleicht ist heut ein besonders guter Tag zu sterben!!!


----------



## Dragonfire64 (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> achso und ktm war schöner anzusehen aber grottig in der anzeige... bei mehreren mobs hats einfach nicht mehr mitgerechnet das hat omen 1000mal besser gelöst... schade eigentlich...


Ja aber ich meine mich zu erinnern das ktm um längen besser war um die aggro von mehreren mobs zu berechnen (AoE undso) mein ich zumindest bei singletarget war er dafür weit schwächer als omen das stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude ;-)
> 
> so das war mein Wort zum Patchday ^^




Mara is auf Drogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

sag ma natsu du hängst tag ein tag aus bei buffed ab und ließt nix übern patch o.O.


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> man kann shcon neu skillen oder?^^
> 
> also die talente werden ja alle resetiert wie vor bc oder oder?^^
> 
> und dann in ein paar wochen werden die wieder überarbeitet und paar klassen dürfen nochmal gratis skillen oder oder?^^




Resetiert? Gibts das Wort? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> sag ma natsu du hängst tag ein tag aus bei buffed ab und ließt nix übern patch o.O.




Viel zu beschäftigt, wer soll denn sonst spamen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Resetiert? Gibts das Wort?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




JETZT SCHON 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Armory Link

Vielleicht ist heut ein besonders guter Tag zu sterben!!!


----------



## Galdos (15. Oktober 2008)

Moin zusammen *gäääähn*

Hab grad mal alles gepatcht und ich muss Blizz bewundern: sie schaffen es tatsächlich mit einem einzigen schick designten Login-Bildschirm meine Vorfreude auf WotLK nochmal zu verdoppeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Aber ich komm erst spät nach Hause, so gegen 17.15-.- Naja, vielleicht laufen die Server ja bis dahin stabil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Und da ich gute Laune hab*holt seine Keksdose und nimmt den Deckel ab* gibt´s für jeden einen Keks...oder zwei^^*sich einen Keks nimmt und drauf rumknabbert*


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

Dragonfire64 schrieb:


> Ja aber ich meine mich zu erinnern das ktm um längen besser war um die aggro von mehreren mobs zu berechnen (AoE undso) mein ich zumindest bei singletarget war er dafür weit schwächer als omen das stimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ööö... anderst rum... bei mehreren mobs ist ktm durchgedreht, ausserdem musste man immer ein mt target bei bossen setzen sonst hatte man auf adds keine aggro kontrolle...


----------



## Fynni2007 (15. Oktober 2008)

einen wunder schönen guten morgen an alle na wie ist es so ganz ohne wow  und das auch noch so lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Rongor schrieb:


> JETZT SCHON
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Resetiert? Gibts das Wort?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




keine ahnung

@ Ruven ich lasse mich lieber überraschen ich habe noch NICHTS gelesen über den patch weis nur vereinzelt was kommt


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Resetiert? Gibts das Wort?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In der schweiz gibts alles wenn nich wirds erfunden!!! 11drölff


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> einen wunder schönen guten morgen an alle na wie ist es so ganz ohne wow  und das auch noch so lange
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey Fynni 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> einen wunder schönen guten morgen an alle na wie ist es so ganz ohne wow  und das auch noch so lange
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




FYYYYYYYYYYNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (nochmal^^)


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> einen wunder schönen guten morgen an alle na wie ist es so ganz ohne wow  und das auch noch so lange
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



moin du geilet stk


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> In der schweiz gibts alles wenn nich wirds erfunden!!! 11drölff



tjoa ohne rechtschreibung hat man mehr freiheit


----------



## Dragonfire64 (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> ööö... anderst rum... bei mehreren mobs ist ktm durchgedreht, ausserdem musste man immer ein mt target bei bossen setzen sonst hatte man auf adds keine aggro kontrolle...


ah stimmt sorum wars^^ Meint ich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> In der schweiz gibts alles wenn nich wirds erfunden!!! 11drölff



Eben wo bei wir bei einer Werbung wären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer hats erfunden? - Die Schweizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (15. Oktober 2008)

hoffe mal habt gut geschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und was machen wir bis wow wieder geht


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

ne nix Drogen, hatte nur n großen Kaffee heute ^^ das war zu viel glaub ich :-P außerdem laber Natsu viel mehr Mist als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sußer, da wird das heute nix wenn ich noch geschätze 1 GB ziehen darf mit dem grottigen Blizz Loader -.- wollte doch meinen kleinen mage weiter leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (15. Oktober 2008)

Laut Schneesturm sollen einige Add-Ons weiter funktionieren und andere müssen upgedatet werden...worauf ich mich noch mehr freue ist die neue Sylvana und die neuen Schatten^^


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> einen wunder schönen guten morgen an alle na wie ist es so ganz ohne wow  und das auch noch so lange
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Leichtes Zittern, ABER keine Schweissausbrüche^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Armory Link

Vielleicht ist heut ein besonders guter Tag zu sterben!!!


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> tjoa ohne rechtschreibung hat man mehr freiheit



Und wird evtl. für eine hohle Nuss gehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (15. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> einen wunder schönen guten morgen an alle na wie ist es so ganz ohne wow  und das auch noch so lange
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Morjen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *mit pfote wink*^^


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (15. Oktober 2008)

morgen alle zusammen

ja gut ich kenn das nun alles schon aus der beta^^

aber will grünes feuer für hexer^^

nun nur noch knapp 5 stunden warten


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> Laut Schneesturm sollen einige Add-Ons weiter funktionieren und andere müssen upgedatet werden...worauf ich mich noch mehr freue ist die neue Sylvana und die neuen Schatten^^




bringst mir bei mit Schnee zu reden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (15. Oktober 2008)

Rongor schrieb:


> Leichtes Zittern, ABER keine Schweissausbrüche^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




die kommen auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Und wird evtl. für eine hohle Nuss gehalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach quatsch ein einziger kann die pisastudie gar nich so doll versaubeuteln^^ Also lass ihn ruhig^^ Fällt bei der grottigkeit der pisa in deutschland eh net auf also was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *mit kaffee anprost*

LG
Drago


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

mir amcht der Patchday nix, hock ja eh wie jeden tag auf Arbeit ^^ nur Mittwochs is immer bissl schöner, hier in dem Thread mit Natsu, Ruven, und Slave zu spammen hat schon was familiäres XD

hab euch lieb :-*


----------



## Telbion (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> bringst mir bei mit Schnee zu reden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn ichs selber könnte wäre ich froh, stand aber in nem Interview auf ..ähmm...wie hieß die Seite nochmal...grübel....ach ja..Buffed. ^^


----------



## Dyrer (15. Oktober 2008)

Fertig gepacht und rdy :-/ aber es dauert noch solang...^^


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> mir amcht der Patchday nix, hock ja eh wie jeden tag auf Arbeit ^^ nur Mittwochs is immer bissl schöner, hier in dem Thread mit *HOHLE NUSS*, Ruven, und Slave zu spammen hat schon was familiäres XD
> 
> hab euch lieb :-*



wenne die hohle nuss da raus nimmst bin ich deiner Meinung!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> mir amcht der Patchday nix, hock ja eh wie jeden tag auf Arbeit ^^ nur Mittwochs is immer bissl schöner, hier in dem Thread mit Natsu, Ruven, und Slave zu spammen hat schon was familiäres XD
> 
> hab euch lieb :-*




Ab mit Euch in die neue buffed.de kuschelecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Armory Link

Vielleicht ist heut ein besonders guter Tag zu sterben!!!


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> wenne die hohle nuss da raus nimmst bin ich deiner Meinung!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



XD XD XD  alder eben hab ich aber echt an meinem Verstand gezweifelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> Wenn ichs selber könnte wäre ich froh, stand aber in nem Interview auf ..ähmm...wie hieß die Seite nochmal...grübel....ach ja..Buffed. ^^




ich glaube nicht das buffed Blizzard mit Schneesturm bezeichnet was ja falsch ist^^


----------



## Eckhexaule (15. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen Buffed Community, aber vorallem den Mittwochs-Threadern!

*in die Runde wink!


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> mir amcht der Patchday nix, hock ja eh wie jeden tag auf Arbeit ^^ nur Mittwochs is immer bissl schöner, hier in dem Thread mit Natsu, Ruven, und Slave zu spammen hat schon was familiäres XD
> 
> hab euch lieb :-*



Echt mal nehmt euch n zimmer :X *in stealth geh und sich wegduck* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (15. Oktober 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Buffed Community, aber vorallem den Mittwochs-Threadern!
> 
> *in die Runde wink!



*mit pfötchen zurückwink*^^


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> mir amcht der Patchday nix, hock ja eh wie jeden tag auf Arbeit ^^ nur Mittwochs is immer bissl schöner, hier in dem Thread mit Natsu, Ruven, und Slave zu spammen hat schon was familiäres XD
> 
> hab euch lieb :-*




Wir dich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht das buffed Blizzard mit Schneesturm bezeichnet was ja falsch ist^^



Ach wieso ned? Wenns en bissel Kritik hagelt denk ich schon das auch buffed schneesturm schreibselt...
kannst ja deinen mod aufriss mal fragen *lol*


----------



## Lenkradrogue (15. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Moin, gibts net irgendeine Ausweichseite, wo man sichs auch downloaden kann? Dauert ja ewig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, moinsen an alle!


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

ach was ^^ ihr seid einfach noch nich so feste in dem Thread verankert, sonst wüsstet ihr bescheid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wir haben ihn dazu gemacht was er jetzt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

Haben wir uns nicht alle lieb?

Sind doch EINE Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht das buffed Blizzard mit Schneesturm bezeichnet was ja falsch ist^^



Naja, habe das Selbe mit Blizz gemacht was die mit den englischen WoW-Begriffen gemacht haben...teilweise schlecht eingedeutscht ^^


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ach was ^^ ihr seid einfach noch nich so feste in dem Thread verankert, sonst wüsstet ihr bescheid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> XD XD XD  alder eben hab ich aber echt an meinem Verstand gezweifelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da wären wir wieder bei Drogen *hust*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

Rongor schrieb:


> Haben wir uns nicht alle lieb?
> 
> Sind doch EINE Community
> 
> ...



yeah meine Worte ^^

außerdem haben wir die erste Gang gegründet in diesem Forum, und wir sind die mächtigste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (15. Oktober 2008)

schönen guten morgeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen!

na wie gehts ecuh so?


----------



## Eckhexaule (15. Oktober 2008)

Natürlich haben wir uns alle lieb!
*einmal fett die ganzen Mittwochs-Threader umarmen*

Irgendeiner hat gestern Knoblauch gegessen. Hab das aber jetzt erst beim Umarmen gemerkt

:-P


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Ach wieso ned? Wenns en bissel Kritik hagelt denk ich schon das auch buffed schneesturm schreibselt...
> kannst ja deinen mod aufriss mal fragen *lol*




Bei seinem "Aufriss-Versuch" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

bescheiden blacky keine verbindung mehr zu meinem rechner zu hause... ob er das patchen nu geschafft hat? o.O


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> schönen guten morgeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen!
> 
> na wie gehts ecuh so?




Hey Blacky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt besser, du bist ja da *schleim*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

mensch manu ned so böse also mit füßen müssen wir auch nich auf den armen treten...


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Natürlich haben wir uns alle lieb!
> *einmal fett die ganzen Mittwochs-Threader umarmen*
> 
> Irgendeiner hat gestern Knoblauch gegessen. Hab das aber jetzt erst beim Umarmen gemerkt
> ...



<---- isses nicht gewesen. Gab gestern Hähnchenbrustfilet in Curryrahm und Reis^^


----------



## Dragonfire64 (15. Oktober 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Natürlich haben wir uns alle lieb!
> *einmal fett die ganzen Mittwochs-Threader umarmen*
> 
> Irgendeiner hat gestern Knoblauch gegessen. Hab das aber jetzt erst beim Umarmen gemerkt
> ...



Puh so viele kann ich als katze aber net umarmen O.O aber ich versuchs mal *mit alle mittwochs-threader in arm nehm* :O


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

wenn dann nehm ich nur aufn arm


----------



## blacktor (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hey Blacky
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

naj aich umarme generell keine männer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

Dragonfire64 schrieb:


> Puh so viele kann ich als katze aber net umarmen O.O aber ich versuchs mal *mit alle mittwochs-threader in arm nehm* :O




Ich mach dann mal Schattentanz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galdos (15. Oktober 2008)

Lenkradrogue schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jupp und zwar zum Beispiel die hier:

http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php

Ein bisschen runterscrollen und du hast alle 5 Patchteile in der Spalte in der Mitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## blacktor (15. Oktober 2008)

so mal pc neustarten, der leggt hier so extrem wieder mal -.-


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> so mal pc neustarten, der leggt hier so extrem wieder mal -.-



An wem??? oO


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> bescheiden blacky keine verbindung mehr zu meinem rechner zu hause... ob er das patchen nu geschafft hat? o.O



Ich will nich patchen, das wir langweilig heut Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Dragonfire64 schrieb:


> Puh so viele kann ich als katze aber net umarmen O.O aber ich versuchs mal *mit alle mittwochs-threader in arm nehm* :O




aaaa lass mich in ruhe


----------



## Lenkradrogue (15. Oktober 2008)

Galdos schrieb:


> Jupp und zwar zum Beispiel die hier:
> 
> http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php
> 
> ...





Ich danke dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    bist korrekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (15. Oktober 2008)

Rongor schrieb:


> An wem??? oO



firefox machts hier

lasst nie firefox mit ca 40 tabs über mehrere tage rennen, das müllt den rechner zu -.-


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

lol manu... erst ma kara gehn skills testen ich tank als retri


----------



## Dragonfire64 (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aaaa lass mich in ruhe



Ok, natsumee nich in arm nehm PFF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> lol manu... erst ma kara gehn skills testen ich tank als retri




kara am ptr war schon so geil, zu 8 und zum schluss zu 6. gewesen... OHNE addons, nur mit standartui

2 stunden im normaltempo mit 2 pausen und 1 wipe ....


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> lol manu... erst ma kara gehn skills testen ich tank als retri




Toll, und ich muss da noch patchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> lol manu... erst ma kara gehn skills testen ich tank als retri



Oha ich glaub so wie dir wirds 90% der palas gehn ich glaub retri wird die neue standardskillung fürn pala^^ Ich hab aufm ptr nich schlecht gestaunt als n retri nichmal 5 sekunden für nen full t6 krieger gebraucht hat o.O aber finds ok ich gönns den "eichhörchen-two-hittern" (zumindest ehemalig) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (15. Oktober 2008)

So nu geh ich aber n bissel vorschlafen *gähn* bis denn dann ihr lieben und nen guten start in 3.02 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*mit pfötchen wink*

LG
Drago


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> mensch manu ned so böse also mit füßen müssen wir auch nich auf den armen treten...



Na gut, wenn ich nich auf seinen Armen rumtreten darf, wo dann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

lass ma seine klimbims schellern oder so... tut im sicher gut!


----------



## derinderinderin (15. Oktober 2008)

Gibts bei euch noch den Ordner Patches? O_o


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> lass ma seine klimbims schellern oder so... tut im sicher gut!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gigafabi (15. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen liebe Buffi´s


----------



## blacktor (15. Oktober 2008)

Gigafabi schrieb:


> Guten Morgen liebe Buffi´s




guten morgen


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

derinderinderin schrieb:


> Gibts bei euch noch den Ordner Patches? O_o



Dein Name is cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Gigafabi schrieb:


> Guten Morgen liebe Buffi´s



morgen


----------



## Fröggi1 (15. Oktober 2008)

Moin zamme
Habt wohl wieder alle nix zu tun?^^


----------



## TvP1981 (15. Oktober 2008)

Guten morgen.. mal wieder Patch Day und vor 14:00 wirds bestimmt nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

derinderinderin schrieb:


> Gibts bei euch noch den Ordner Patches? O_o


Fährst du Vista??

Falls ja, dann schau mal bei dir unter :
C:\Users\Public\Documents\Blizzard Entertainment\World of Warcraft


----------



## Hexorio (15. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute,

das dauert ... und dauert .... und dauert ...


----------



## Gigafabi (15. Oktober 2008)

TvP1981 schrieb:


> Guten morgen.. mal wieder Patch Day und vor 14:00 wirds bestimmt nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich rechne mit 15:00 Uhr -.-


----------



## Fröggi1 (15. Oktober 2008)

Sonst lieg ich immmer bis 12 im Bett und wen ich mal früh aufstehe ist Mittwoch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zergerus (15. Oktober 2008)

guten morgen allerseits  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ich hätte da mal eine frage, die passt hier garnüscht rein, aber ich stelle sie mal trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was ist denn ein "/sticky"? bitte keine flames, ich habe wirklich keine ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

ich behaupte vor 1900 fährt kein server hoch ohne wieder abzuschmieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sturmrufer (15. Oktober 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Moin zamme
> Habt wohl wieder alle nix zu tun?^^



Für ein schnelles Guten Morgen reicht die Zeit auf alle Fälle.


----------



## derinderinderin (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Dein Name is cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke, hatte aber ehrlich gesagt noch nichts mit einer Inderin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n3tch3r (15. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen. =) Achja Patchday ^^ endlich Zeit ausgiebig Sacred 2 weiter zudaddeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Hexorio schrieb:


> p.s. füttert meine tiere



Ich futter deine Tiere gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann haste keine mehr und musst auch nich immer schreiben "Füttert meine Tiere" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> ich behaupte vor 1900 fährt kein server hoch ohne wieder abzuschmieren...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ruvidamus hat gesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffentlich stimmts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sturmrufer (15. Oktober 2008)

zergerus schrieb:


> guten morgen allerseits
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ein angepinnter Thread. Das heißt er steht immer oben egal wie lange nicht mehr darin geschrieben wurde.


----------



## taribar (15. Oktober 2008)

Guten morgen liebe buffed mitglieder! 

Zum ersten mal ging bei mir der blizz updater richtig schnell!^^


----------



## zergerus (15. Oktober 2008)

okay, danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröggi1 (15. Oktober 2008)

derinderinderin schrieb:


> Danke, hatte aber ehrlich gesagt noch nichts mit einer Inderin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Fehlt nich irgenwas bei deinem Namen? Der Inder Inderin kommt bei mir beim trennen raus.


----------



## derinderinderin (15. Oktober 2008)

zergerus schrieb:


> guten morgen allerseits
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




"Sticky" ist ein Thread der besonders: Informationsreich ist, Anweisend ist (z.B. vorgehensweise einer Installation), oder auch eine Ankündigung. Dieser Thread wird dann im Forum GANZ oben "Angeheftet", daher auch Sticky genannt.


----------



## derinderinderin (15. Oktober 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Fehlt nich irgenwas bei deinem Namen? Der Inder Inderin kommt bei mir beim trennen raus.




Gut erkannt, aber da ich kein INDER bin, bin ich nur DER in der inderin ;-)


----------



## Jenny84 (15. Oktober 2008)

guten morgen


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Fehlt nich irgenwas bei deinem Namen? Der Inder Inderin kommt bei mir beim trennen raus.




Ne, das heisst, "Der in der Inderin"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: too late 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröggi1 (15. Oktober 2008)

derinderinderin schrieb:


> Gut erkannt, aber da ich kein INDER bin, bin ich nur DER in der inderin ;-)


Verstehe^^


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> guten morgen




Jay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TvP1981 (15. Oktober 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Fehlt nich irgenwas bei deinem Namen? Der Inder Inderin kommt bei mir beim trennen raus.



Oder "Der in der Inderin!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (15. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> guten morgen




guten morgen *winke*

na ausgeschlafen?


----------



## taribar (15. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> guten morgen *winke*
> 
> na ausgeschlafen?




ne


----------



## Fröggi1 (15. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> guten morgen *winke*
> 
> na ausgeschlafen?


Erlichgesagt NEIN. Putzfrau hat mich geweckt. -.-


----------



## henrikdeluxe (15. Oktober 2008)

Bryon schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim Zucken. Die US-Server sind größtenteils noch immer nicht online...vier Stunden nach der gezielten Zeit. Und ob die in den nächsten zwei-drei Stunden noch online kommen, ist ungewiss. Die Server, die tatsächlich online waren, sind auch nicht lange online geblieben. Es ist davon auszugehen, dass das bei den EU-Servern genauso passieren wird.
> 
> http://www.wowinsider.com/2008/10/14/many-...t-up-after-all/




ich bin ja eigentlich auch immer der erste der sagt es is doch nur ein game ... aber irgendwie bin ich schon aufgeregt wie weihnachten ^^
--> need server gleich nach feierabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> na ausgeschlafen?




Ich hasse diese Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> guten morgen




morgen jenny na bist gerstern wieder einfach verschwunden


----------



## blacktor (15. Oktober 2008)

taribar schrieb:


> ne



zu lange gezoggt gestern? ^^


----------



## zergerus (15. Oktober 2008)

darf man hier auch posten wenn man nichtmehr wow, sondern war spielt? *wegduck* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich hasse diese Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



warum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (15. Oktober 2008)

zergerus schrieb:


> darf man hier auch posten wenn man nichtmehr wow, sondern war spielt? *wegduck*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/ironie off


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Erlichgesagt NEIN. Putzfrau hat mich geweckt. -.-



hast keine netschädigung verlangt?


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

Sagt mal Leute, hat einer schon n Hinweis ob es nun Pinguine geben wird in Nordrend ? Sonst muss ich glaub mal n Aufstand anzetteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MOIN JENNY :-)


----------



## zergerus (15. Oktober 2008)

schade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber bin auf arbeit und mir is langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

2000 + 1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröggi1 (15. Oktober 2008)

zergerus schrieb:


> darf man hier auch posten wenn man nichtmehr wow, sondern war spielt? *wegduck*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schlitzt in auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne Spass beiseite. Sicher kanste hier posten ich kann hald einfach kein Orkisch.


----------



## Gelaen (15. Oktober 2008)

guten morgen leute!


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute, hat einer schon n Hinweis ob es nun Pinguine geben wird in Nordrend ? Sonst muss ich glaub mal n Aufstand anzetteln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja, solls geben, ich weiß zwar nich mehr wer´s gesagt hat und ob´s stimmt, aber es soll welche geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zergerus (15. Oktober 2008)

orkish? is mir auch nicht geläufig, hab keine grünhaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (15. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen

ach ist das herrlich wie sich wieder so viele über Patchprobleme beklagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

nix, habt ihr heute auch Server Down ? ? hier wird nur gepostet wer an nem Mittwoch Serverdown hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rengaru (15. Oktober 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Schlitzt i*h*n auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und Deutsch auch nicht. Gut das ich heute bis 14.30 Schule habe... wenn die Server heute überhaupt noch online kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröggi1 (15. Oktober 2008)

zergerus schrieb:


> orkish? is mir auch nicht geläufig, hab keine grünhaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Biste n Stumpen oder wie die au immer heissen?^^


----------



## blacktor (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> 2000 + 1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 gz !


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

magier können zukünftig pinguinen statt sheepen aber sonst gibbet keine bisher...

moin dickes jennylein


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> ach ist das herrlich wie sich wieder so viele über Patchprobleme beklagen
> 
> ...



No probs while patching^^


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

JUHUUUUUU PINGUUUUS


----------



## zergerus (15. Oktober 2008)

nö, die war'ler haben keinen patchday soweit ich weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werde torztdem weitermachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. Oktober 2008)

moin ihr pinguine ^^

na wie gehts?


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> warum?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Diese Frage hass ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröggi1 (15. Oktober 2008)

Rengaru schrieb:


> Und Deutsch auch nicht. Gut das ich heute bis 14.30 Schule habe... wenn die Server heute überhaupt noch online kommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke das du dir so mühe gibst. Fals es dir um das doppel s geht kann ich nur sagen ich hab ne Schweizer Tastatur.


----------



## DirtyCrow (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab Urlaub, kann seit 8 Uhr nicht mehr schlafen und dann fällt mir ein dass heut Mittwoch is -.-

Hätt ich nur gestern nicht WAR deinstalliert weils mich so genervt hat mit seinen scheiß Bugs und Lags xD


----------



## blacktor (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> magier können zukünftig pinguinen statt sheepen aber sonst gibbet keine bisher...
> 
> moin dickes jennylein



jap mit ner glyphe oder ?


----------



## Jenny84 (15. Oktober 2008)

bin mal wieder hochmotiviert heute


----------



## zergerus (15. Oktober 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Biste n Stumpen oder wie die au immer heissen?^^



nöp, kein stump'n, ein Jäger der Ketzer, der Ungläubigen und Schwachen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (15. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> bin mal wieder hochmotiviert heute



sind wir zu 2.


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

geht gut soweit, danke Miko ^^


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

jo war ne glyphe oder eisbärenbaby geht auch


----------



## blacktor (15. Oktober 2008)

freu mich auf heut abend

endlich mit 2x2hadwaffen rumrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsume? biste da?


----------



## blacktor (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> jo war ne glyphe oder eisbärenbaby geht auch



wie geil

hast zu zufällig nen link der auf deutsch ist und wo die ganzen glyphen beschrieben werden ?

need was für meinen krieger


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> bin mal wieder hochmotiviert heute



3! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Natsume? biste da?



jo was isch los?


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> 3!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



4


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

guckst du buffed die beta datenbank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur so als Bsp...


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> freu mich auf heut abend
> 
> endlich mit 2x2hadwaffen rumrennen
> 
> ...



Niemals, sag mir wie du die zusätzlich 15 % mit Hit ausgleichen willst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bevor Wotlk nich da is, bleib ich bei zwei Einhändern und skill dafür noch bis Durchbohren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (15. Oktober 2008)

Kommt heute Wotlk? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

also alle Glyphen die ich bisher gesehen habe, da war nix fürn Krieger dabei....


*XELY *KNUFFF UND KNUTSCH**


----------



## dejaspeed (15. Oktober 2008)

Heut ist Palageddon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Morgen btw.


----------



## Qonix (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jo was isch los?


hesch dis Postfach mol gleert?


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Kommt heute Wotlk?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



omg du hier?

wotlk joa sicher ein teil schon^^


----------



## Hojo (15. Oktober 2008)

*rumsitzt*
Das schöne an der Selbstständigkeit ist das man eigentlich nichts oder nur kaum etwas von WoW verpasst. *g*
Das schlechte an der Selbstständigkeit ist das man auch gerne mal recht früh am Tag angerufen und geweckt wird wenn Leute was bestellen wollen, was ja eigentlich gut ist aber an nem Patchday doch wieder was blöde. *g*

Ich hoffe ja mal das der aktuelle Model und Mapviewer nach dem Update noch läuft, muss doch Episode 9 fertig machen. >.<


----------



## Fröggi1 (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Niemals, sag mir wie du die zusätzlich 15 % mit Hit ausgleichen willst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ist man mit 2 2Händern nicht zusäzlich noch langsamer?


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> hesch dis Postfach mol gleert?



jo sry hans geschter volle gha hans dene no gleert aber kei nachricht meh becho

suscht chasch jo eifach uf mybuffed im gäschtebuech schriebe ...^^

sry^^


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Kommt heute Wotlk?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja und der Weihnachtsmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Huhu Xely 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jo sry hans geschter volle gha hans dene no gleert aber kei nachricht meh becho
> 
> sry^^


schlim schlimm


schemm di   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Ist man mit 2 2Händern nicht zusäzlich noch langsamer?



Ich glaub das war mal im Gespräch, aber wird wohl nich Live gehn...zumindest soweit ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Ist man mit 2 2Händern nicht zusäzlich noch langsamer?



klar sind 2x 2handwaffen längsämer als 2x einhandwaffen jedoch macht man pro schlag mehr schaden


----------



## Xelyna (15. Oktober 2008)

Und noch interessanter -> was passiert mit meiner Hexe die ich gestern Nacht in Naxx ausgeloggt hab


----------



## Fröggi1 (15. Oktober 2008)

Juhu ich bi au en Schwizer xD

Hop Schwiz ^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> schlim schlimm
> 
> 
> schemm di
> ...




soooooryyy

my buffen gäschtebuech isch net voll^^


----------



## Fröggi1 (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> klar sind 2x 2handwaffen längsämer als 2x einhandwaffen jedoch macht man pro schlag mehr schaden


Ich hab gemeint man ist wegen dem Skill nochmal langsamer.


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Und noch interessanter -> was passiert mit meiner Hexe die ich gestern Nacht in Naxx ausgeloggt hab



die fleigt dann da wo Naxx war, wird wahrscheinlich ungebremst aufn Boden klatschen...


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Und noch interessanter -> was passiert mit meiner Hexe die ich gestern Nacht in Naxx ausgeloggt hab



steht da wo dein ruhestein iss... meinte auf anfrage zumindest der gm


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Und noch interessanter -> was passiert mit meiner Hexe die ich gestern Nacht in Naxx ausgeloggt hab



rofl


also gibt paar möglichkeiten

1. bist in northend
2. shat (oder dort wo dein ruhestein hast)
3. char gelöscht
4. vor dem alten eingang von nax (wo auch immer der ist -.-)


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Und noch interessanter -> was passiert mit meiner Hexe die ich gestern Nacht in Naxx ausgeloggt hab





"Alle Untoten Hexenmeister mit dem Namen Xelyna, die sich gestern Abend in Naxxramas ausgeloggt haben, werden unwiderruflich gelöscht"


Sorry Xely 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (15. Oktober 2008)

moin moin allerseits

na wie ist der stand der dinge

öhm für alle die noch nicht gepatcht haben ...... freut euch darauf wenn ihr das Spiel wieder startet *unschuldig kuckt* ein gefühl wie weihnachten

ähm jetzt hock ich auf arbeit und frag mich nur eins

http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/inde...ml?locale=de_de

sagt mir das alle server UP sind 

kann das sein? Kann da mal wer nachkucken?

lg Sily


----------



## dejaspeed (15. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Und noch interessanter -> was passiert mit meiner Hexe die ich gestern Nacht in Naxx ausgeloggt hab




Entweder bist nun in Northrend oder dich hamse einfach da stehen gelassen wo du warst, ohne naxx natürlich.

Wenn es einige Meter über den Boden war, wünsch ich dir ne schöne landung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derinderinderin (15. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Und noch interessanter -> was passiert mit meiner Hexe die ich gestern Nacht in Naxx ausgeloggt hab







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bitte um Berichterstattung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröggi1 (15. Oktober 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> moin moin allerseits
> 
> na wie ist der stand der dinge
> 
> ...


lol Sind ja alle Server online.


----------



## Hojo (15. Oktober 2008)

Alle Leute die in Naxx ausgeloggt haben bekommen das "Ich war an einem Ort, doch der ist jetzt fort" Archievment..Oo XD


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> rofl
> 
> 
> also gibt paar möglichkeiten
> ...



entweder 2 oder 4 also entweder steht mein mage in shat oder in den pestis...
selbst wenn man nach northend mitgenommen werden würde, würde man da man das add on nich hat wieder in shat landen oder sw mit der meldung fehlendes add on bla blub...


----------



## taribar (15. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> zu lange gezoggt gestern? ^^





Jo bis 2 uhr dann schob blizz mir ein riegel davor^^


----------



## Xelyna (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> "Alle Untoten Hexenmeister mit dem Namen Xelyna, die sich gestern Abend in Naxxramas ausgeloggt haben, werden unwiderruflich gelöscht"
> 
> 
> Sorry Xely
> ...



Dann werd ich ja sozusagen rausgepatcht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Nerf Xely plz?" ^^


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Ich hab gemeint man ist wegen dem Skill nochmal langsamer.



Jo das hat er wohl nich ganz kapiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derinderinderin (15. Oktober 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> moin moin allerseits
> 
> na wie ist der stand der dinge
> 
> ...



Letze Woche Mittwoch waren sie ja auch Down und die Reamstatusseite hat sie als ON gekennzeichnet... das script ist wohl seit längerem verbuggt.


----------



## taribar (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ja und der Weihnachtsmann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Hab ich da was verpasst?^^


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dann werd ich ja sozusagen rausgepatcht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



loool, genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du darfst erst wieder spielen wenn der erste auf deinem Realm 80 is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (15. Oktober 2008)

@ derinderinderin

Du kannst hier nicht halten, hier ist Fledermausland ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Server

Tjoa, so ganz 100% stimmen diese Angaben dann wohl doch nicht.
Schade. XD


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dann werd ich ja sozusagen rausgepatcht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Genau, weil sich viele Kiddy´s mit "Nerf Xely" Rufen bei Blizzard beschwert hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja das steht in den Patchnotes:

- ...
- Xelyna´s wurden aus dem Spiel entfernt - forever!
- ...

Nochmal mein Beileid, scheint so, als könnte man da nichts machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

manu hast eigentlich wc3??? hab gestern mit deko bis 04.15 noch gezoggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derinderinderin (15. Oktober 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> @ derinderinderin
> 
> Du kannst hier nicht halten, hier ist Fledermausland !
> 
> ...




Ich liebe diesen Film <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threragonx (15. Oktober 2008)

hat schon jemand das neue einloggfenster gesehen?
Sieht sehr geil aus muss ich sagen.


----------



## Kawock (15. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find allein der neue Loginscreen macht Freude aufs Addon!


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> manu hast eigentlich wc3??? hab gestern mit deko bis 04.15 noch gezoggt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klaro hab ich das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WC3 + Frozen Throne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taribar (15. Oktober 2008)

Threragonx schrieb:


> hat schon jemand das neue einloggfenster gesehen?
> Sieht sehr geil aus muss ich sagen.




Ja hab ich! bin begeistert


----------



## Hojo (15. Oktober 2008)

@ derinderinderin

Jeppe.
MUSS man einfach kennen. *g*

"Das ist mein Anwaaaaaaaaaalt...."

Mh, könnte ich mir eigentlich mal wieder ansehen.


----------



## Xelyna (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Genau, weil sich viele Kiddy´s mit "Nerf Xely" Rufen bei Blizzard beschwert hatten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmpf.. dabei wollt ich doch mein DK Xelyna nennen auf den Todeskrallen ^-^


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

Threragonx schrieb:


> hat schon jemand das neue einloggfenster gesehen?
> Sieht sehr geil aus muss ich sagen.



hat keiner von euch en beta key oder war aufm ptr??? o.O  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

manu mussu hamachi laden... deko ich du kev... endlich 4er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Kawock schrieb:


> Ich find allein der neue Loginscreen macht Freude aufs Addon!




Sieht echt nich schlecht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Danke das du´s gepostet hast, für diejenigen die auf der Arbeit sitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> manu mussu hamachi laden... deko ich du kev... endlich 4er
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab das aber bisher nur auf LAN´s gespielt, und natürlich die Kampagnen, aber sonst keinerlei Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derinderinderin (15. Oktober 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> @ derinderinderin
> 
> Jeppe.
> MUSS man einfach kennen. *g*
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch geil ist, wie der mit dem Dollar durch das Drehkreuz geht xD
gibt einfach zu viele geile Szenen xD

so brb, muss in ne Besprechung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vielleicht halte ich das mit etwas Meskalin und Acid aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hab das aber bisher nur auf LAN´s gespielt, und natürlich die Kampagnen, aber sonst keinerlei Erfahrung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hamachi = virtuelles lan
und FUNMAPS ONLY  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (15. Oktober 2008)

@ derinderinderin

Hehe, sicherlich und denke dran, die Dinosaurier sind NICHT wirklich da ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Ruven

Ihr spielt nicht auf Northrend ?


----------



## Qonix (15. Oktober 2008)

Jedes mal wenn ich in die Beta gehen seh ich den Startscreen. Der ist einfach geil.


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

der login Screen war schon aufm PTR, da war ich echt erstaunt, sieht sehr geil aus finde ich, vor allem wenn der Drache angeflogen kommt, Eis haucht und wieder wegfliegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threragonx (15. Oktober 2008)

Aber pass auf, dass sie dir nicht an die Zwirbeldrüsen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kawock (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Sieht echt nich schlecht aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Gerne doch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

Mal ne blöde Frage^^

Nachdem ja den wow-ace-updater nimmer gibt, wie updated ihr?

Blasc-client hab ich wohl, scheint aber noch keine updates zu geben!!


----------



## slook (15. Oktober 2008)

Rongor schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage^^
> 
> Nachdem ja den wow-ace-updater nimmer gibt, wie updated ihr?
> 
> Blasc-client hab ich wohl, scheint aber noch keine updates zu geben!!


wie gibbet net mehr....damn it


----------



## Xelyna (15. Oktober 2008)

Rongor schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage^^
> 
> Nachdem ja den wow-ace-updater nimmer gibt, wie updated ihr?
> 
> Blasc-client hab ich wohl, scheint aber noch keine updates zu geben!!


Curse.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

interessanter login fenster^^

wie iseht es mit der musik aus kommt die erst mit woltk oder ist die auch schon oben?


----------



## Qonix (15. Oktober 2008)

Also wennd er nicht mehr funktioniert hat auch Blasc ein Problem da das auch über wow-ace funktioniert.


----------



## Jenny84 (15. Oktober 2008)

mach hier gerade infopost  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (15. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also wennd er nicht mehr funktioniert hat auch Blasc ein Problem da das auch über wow-ace funktioniert.


Jup ist stillgelegt worden, hat zu viel gekostet.
Einige haben sich die Mühe gemacht einen Curse-Updater zu basteln, der ist derzeit in der Beta sozusagen.


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Curse.



Kostenpflichtig??? (Hab des mal gehört)


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

wieso sollten wir auf northend spielen??


----------



## Xelyna (15. Oktober 2008)

Rongor schrieb:


> Kostenpflichtig??? (Hab des mal gehört)


Nö.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Jup ist stillgelegt worden, hat zu viel gekostet.
> Einige haben sich die Mühe gemacht einen Curse-Updater zu basteln, der ist derzeit in der Beta zusagen.



also sprich blasc kann man jetzt wegschmeissen weil es die addons nicht mehr aktualisiert?


----------



## Qonix (15. Oktober 2008)

Muss man jetzt alle Addons von Hand updaten oder hat buffed schon irgend was vor?


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

Rongor schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage^^
> 
> Nachdem ja den wow-ace-updater nimmer gibt, wie updated ihr?
> 
> Blasc-client hab ich wohl, scheint aber noch keine updates zu geben!!




wowmatrix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> hamachi = virtuelles lan
> und FUNMAPS ONLY
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bin dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fearforfun (15. Oktober 2008)

Hehe hab den patch jetz fertig und muss sargen kinn relativ fix


----------



## buffsplz (15. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Curse.


 Curse = Fluch

Aber leider die derzeit beste Möglichkeit, die Addons aktuell zu halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

Aber man kann den Curse Client nur nutzen wenn man registriert ist, oder?


----------



## Xelyna (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also sprich blasc kann man jetzt wegschmeissen weil es die addons nicht mehr aktualisiert?


Das kannste eh erst mal in die Tonne treten wegen dem neuen UI im 3.0.2


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

ICH..............WILL..............ZOCKEN.............*zitter*


----------



## Hojo (15. Oktober 2008)

@ Ruven

Weils mir einfacher erscheint wem zu sagen "Hey, erstell dir nen ACC auf Northrend und lass uns n paar private Games zocken!" als "Hey saug und installier dir Hamachi und lass uns n paar private Spiele zocken !" ... *g*


----------



## Qfell (15. Oktober 2008)

laut page sind die server schon wieder up stimmt das?^^


----------



## Xelyna (15. Oktober 2008)

Rongor schrieb:


> Aber man kann den Curse Client nur nutzen wenn man registriert ist, oder?


Kann sein, aber da steht ja nicht umsonst "Curse - Free Membership"

/e: *Free Membership-Features:
- ..
- ..
- Use the Curse Client to manage your addons
*


----------



## bigenni (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ICH..............WILL..............ZOCKEN.............*zitter*




Oh Oh die SÜCHTIGEN kommen on....^^


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Kann sein, aber da steht ja nicht umsonst "Curse - Free Membership"



UPS^^ irgendwie net gesehen^^


----------



## Qfell (15. Oktober 2008)

Qfell schrieb:


> laut page sind die server schon wieder up stimmt das?^^


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ICH..............WILL..............DROGEN.............*zitter*



Mara, mensch, hatten wir das Thema nich heut schon mal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








(Der Richtigkeit halber DRogen wurde für ZOCKEN eingesetzt)


----------



## Forderz (15. Oktober 2008)

eine Frage, während die Wartungsarbeiten noch laufen, kann man den Patch trotzdem schon per Blizzdownloader ziehen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wäre echt toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bigenni (15. Oktober 2008)

nein


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Das kannste eh erst mal in die Tonne treten wegen dem neuen UI im 3.0.2



naja blasc ging mir ja eh nur um die addons die ich somit automatisch aktualisieren kann^^


----------



## blacktor (15. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Kann sein, aber da steht ja nicht umsonst "Curse - Free Membership"




wowmatrix ist 1a
starten, addon automatisch akutalisieren lasen, fertich

wenn man ein addon installieren will, einach suche anklicken und installieren lassen, deinstalliern geht natürlich auch.

in den client sind die addons meist neuer wie auf curse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Forderz schrieb:


> eine Frage, während die Wartungsarbeiten noch laufen, kann man den Patch trotzdem schon per Blizzdownloader ziehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




veruschs doch mal ...


----------



## taribar (15. Oktober 2008)

Forderz schrieb:


> eine Frage, während die Wartungsarbeiten noch laufen, kann man den Patch trotzdem schon per Blizzdownloader ziehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jup


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

bigenni schrieb:


> Oh Oh die SÜCHTIGEN kommen on....^^



ich bin schon seit 7 Uhr heir, da ich arbeiten darf wie geschätze 50% hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> @ Ruven
> 
> Weils mir einfacher erscheint wem zu sagen "Hey, erstell dir nen ACC auf Northrend und lass uns n paar private Games zocken!" als "Hey saug und installier dir Hamachi und lass uns n paar private Spiele zocken !" ... *g*



wasn? hamachi iss in 30sek gezogen, der acc dauert definitiv länger!!


----------



## buffsplz (15. Oktober 2008)

Rongor schrieb:


> Aber man kann den Curse Client nur nutzen wenn man registriert ist, oder?


So siehts aus. Die wollen aber nicht viel wissen: Alter, Geschlecht, Emali, Schuhgrösse, Kaufgewohnheiten. 

Spass. Hab mich registriert und bekomme auch nicht mehr Spam als sonst. Noch nicht..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ich bin schon seit 7 Uhr heir, da ich arbeiten darf wie geschätze 50% hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


100 punkte ^^
101 hättest nen kaktus gewonnen.
die punkte sind max 3 sekunden gültig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forderz (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> veruschs doch mal ...



bin grad hier beim Berufspraktikum geht leider erst um 13 Uhr, kann aber net so lange warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

Forderz schrieb:


> eine Frage, während die Wartungsarbeiten noch laufen, kann man den Patch trotzdem schon per Blizzdownloader ziehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja kann man da es über torrent läuft und kein ftp host iss


----------



## Forderz (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> ja kann man da es über torrent läuft und kein ftp host iss



danke dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> wasn? hamachi iss in 30sek gezogen, der acc dauert definitiv länger!!



Ähm, erklärst mir heut Abend einfach per TS ja?


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> 100 punkte ^^
> 101 hättest nen kaktus gewonnen.
> die punkte sind max 3 sekunden gültig
> 
> ...



Schade aber auch Mara, der Kaktus wäre schon der Hammer gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

Scheiß auf Kaktus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich will n PINGU ^^

ich glaub ich lass mich dann immer extra von nem Mage sheepen das ich als Pingu rumrennen kann XD


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Scheiß auf Kaktus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm, die Drogen scheinen dich aggressiv zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

alder, m0wl ich brauch keine Drogen ^^ mittlerweile müsstest wissen das ich auch ohne Drogen so bin ^^


----------



## Azareus One (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich will auch zu den Pinguinos kommen! ;D
hab sogar schon einen Pingu im ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> alder, m0wl ich brauch keine Drogen ^^ mittlerweile müsstest wissen das ich auch ohne Drogen so bin ^^



Ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich weiß auch das man dich sehr gut böse machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kenn dich einfach zu gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> Ich will auch zu den Pinguinos kommen! ;D
> hab sogar schon einen Pingu im ava
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



^^

joa geiles ava^^


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> Ich will auch zu den Pinguinos kommen! ;D
> hab sogar schon einen Pingu im ava
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Seid uns Ruven und Xelyna verlassen haben, sind die Pingu´s nich mehr das was sie mal waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (15. Oktober 2008)

Forderz schrieb:


> eine Frage, während die Wartungsarbeiten noch laufen, kann man den Patch trotzdem schon per Blizzdownloader ziehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja

(ein trolliges p.s. ....... WIE du bist noch nicht fertig?)


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich weiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jaaaa, das is wohl wahr ^^
ja finds auch schade das Xely und Ruven weg sind, wir sollten echt neue rekrutieren ^^


----------



## Azareus One (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Seid uns Ruven und Xelyna verlassen haben, sind die Pingu´s nich mehr das was sie mal waren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nich dein ernst?
*pm schreiben geht* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




pm schreiben??


----------



## Azareus One (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> pm schreiben??


oooch, nix ;P
aber warum sindn die weg? 
habt ihr ihnen was getan? :O


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Jaaaa, das is wohl wahr ^^
> ja finds auch schade das Xely und Ruven weg sind, wir sollten echt neue rekrutieren ^^



Keiner wird jemals Ruven und Xely ersetzen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> oooch, nix ;P
> aber warum sindn die weg?
> habt ihr ihnen was getan? :O




Xely keine zeit mehr

Ruven keine ahnung


----------



## Arisius (15. Oktober 2008)

Mosche *gääähn*
Alles klar bei euch ?

Naja ich binn etwas verwundert ich lade grade 1,62 GB Patch herunter ( TBC deDEFinal ) und beim Account meines Freundes werden sage und schreibe mehr als das doppelte heruntergeladen (3,62GB Classic deDeFinal ) liegt das nur daran das er kein BC hat ? Und warum muss er dann so viel anderes runterladen ?!?! Ich versteh das net naja ^^

schönen tach noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Xely keine zeit mehr
> 
> Ruven keine ahnung


>.<


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

Hhmm.....,
die Pingus brauchen Konkurrenz^^

Wie wär es mit den Orcatoren???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

naja ich nehme mal an das er die scherbenwelt runterladen muss oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (15. Oktober 2008)

/winken

guten morgen ihr


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Rongor schrieb:


> Hhmm.....,
> die Pingus brauchen Konkurrenz^^
> 
> Wie wär es mit den Orcatoren???
> ...



FISCH hunger 

*auf Jagt geh*


----------



## Heydu (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> HAHA
> 
> hey mach dini sig chliner die isch tz gross^^



nei man hör uf hey, es hät ja kei glitzer dingsbums da (NEI nöd bumse!!)
und breiter als 800 pixel isch es au nöd
han richtlinie gläse also goht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arisius (15. Oktober 2008)

wieso die scherbenwelt ? da kann er doch gar nicht ohne bc hin ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> /winken
> 
> guten morgen ihr




na wen haben wir den da die verschollene nicht auf pm antwortende^^


----------



## Elessor (15. Oktober 2008)

Arisius schrieb:


> Mosche *gääähn*
> Alles klar bei euch ?
> 
> Naja ich binn etwas verwundert ich lade grade 1,62 GB Patch herunter ( TBC deDEFinal ) und beim Account meines Freundes werden sage und schreibe mehr als das doppelte heruntergeladen (3,62GB Classic deDeFinal ) liegt das nur daran das er kein BC hat ? Und warum muss er dann so viel anderes runterladen ?!?! Ich versteh das net naja ^^
> ...


er hat kein bc UND lädt jetzt den nordend patch runter? das müssten erheblich mehr als 3 gig sein denke ich, oder? aber ja daran liegts...man hat 1,6 gig wenn man den aktuellen patch davor hatte, alles drunter muss mehr sein


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

Wie süß aber pm schreiben geht wirklich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin bei den Pingus raus weil Natsu mir umbedingt an die Wäsche wollt der brauch sich jetzt gar ned so anzustellen!


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> nei man hör uf hey, es hät ja kei glitzer dingsbums da (NEI nöd bumse!!)
> und breiter als 800 pixel isch es au nöd
> han richtlinie gläse also goht
> 
> ...



isch doch tz hoch^^


----------



## pixeljedi (15. Oktober 2008)

moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

mhm ich dachte ohne bc kann man wotlk eh net spielen?


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

boa coco ey *knurr*


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> /winken
> 
> guten morgen ihr




Cooooocooooo wir haben dich schon vermisst! 
Wo warst du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

*fauch*


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

*grummel*


----------



## Arisius (15. Oktober 2008)

hm ne er hattte alle patches die es vor diesem hier gab also war er auf dem neusten stand verstehe net was du sagen willst Elessor


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> FISCH hunger
> 
> *auf Jagt geh*



Orcas sind keine Fische, sie gehören zu der Gattung der Delphine. Das sind bekanntlich Säugetiere^^


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

hm, großer Fisch, da haben wir ne Woche was zu essen ^^

HUHU COOOCOOO


----------



## blacktor (15. Oktober 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> /winken
> 
> guten morgen ihr


morgen *zurückwinke*


----------



## Jenny84 (15. Oktober 2008)

aahhhh stimmt ja heute dürfe wir alle neu skillen
freu bin mal gespannt wieviel schaden meine schurkin dann macht


----------



## blacktor (15. Oktober 2008)

Rongor schrieb:


> Orcas sind keine Fische, sie gehören zu der Gattung der Delphine. Das sind bekanntlich Säugetiere^^


egal, futter ist futter ^^


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

Rongor schrieb:


> Orcas sind keine Fische, sie gehören zu der Gattung der Delphine. Das sind bekanntlich Säugetiere^^



Setzen 6

Delphine gehören zur Gattung der *WALE*

miauuuuuuuuuuauuuuuuuuuuiaaaaaaaa 
ich kann walisch

hassu verstanden?
hassu hassu hassu


----------



## .Côco (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> na wen haben wir den da die verschollene nicht auf pm antwortende^^




ich hab wohl geantwortet! pühhh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (15. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> aahhhh stimmt ja heute dürfe wir alle neu skillen
> freu bin mal gespannt wieviel schaden meine schurkin dann macht




freu mich auf meine 2x2handschwerter
am ptr 1200 dps gefahren mit schwächerer rüstung wie ich sie am live hab ^^
selfbuffed natürlich


----------



## Xelyna (15. Oktober 2008)

*gähn*


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich hab wohl geantwortet! pühhh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




WO ??? WANN??? stinkesauer bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Setzen 6
> 
> Delphine gehören zur Gattung der *WALE*
> 
> ...



Mööööööp
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orca


----------



## blacktor (15. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *gähn*



*sock in mund stopf*


----------



## FieserFiesling (15. Oktober 2008)

einen wunderschoenen wuensche ich euch ^^
bin sogar, waehrend der patch durchlaeuft fleißig und putze meine wohnung =)


----------



## Plakner (15. Oktober 2008)

Moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Auf neuen Patch freu* :>


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

*Xely mal den Rücken kraul*

einfach so, weil ich dich so mag ^^


----------



## blacktor (15. Oktober 2008)

FieserFiesling schrieb:


> einen wunderschoenen wuensche ich euch ^^
> bin sogar, waehrend der patch durchlaeuft fleißig und putze meine wohnung =)


morgeeeen ^^


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Setzen 6
> 
> Delphine gehören zur Gattung der *WALE*
> 
> ...



Hassu hassu hassu?? hm hä? Hassu?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fabii du bist so kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> *Xely mal den Rücken kraul*
> 
> einfach so, weil ich dich so mag ^^


*schnurr*


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

jo guckst du eine walart!!! *hust* die untergattung iss wohl ziemlich latte


----------



## Illuminatos (15. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen, 
hab mal eine Frage und bevor ich nen' neuen Thread aufmache, frag ich mal hier:

Habe gerade den Rest des Patches heruntergeladen, es kam aber kein Installer o.ä. Installiert er den Patch, wenn ich mich nachher einlogge?


Illuminatos


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *gähn*



*Hand vor Xely´s Mund halt*

Keine Manieren das Mädl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hassu hassu hassu?? hm hä? Hassu?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*miau miau miau fauch *
*wiehr*
*muuuuuh*

ne nix kaputt, alles ganz! *IAU*


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> hab mal eine Frage und bevor ich nen' neuen Thread aufmache, frag ich mal hier:
> 
> Habe gerade den Rest des Patches heruntergeladen, es kam aber kein Installer o.ä. Installiert er den Patch, wenn ich mich nachher einlogge?
> ...



jo läuft alles wie bei jedem patch guckst zu und wartest nur heut halt etwas länger!


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *schnurr*



Mara weiß was Frauen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Illuminatos wenn er den Patch hat, einloggen dann meldet er sich eigentlich von selber, das er installieren will


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> jo guckst du eine walart!!! *hust* die untergattung iss wohl ziemlich latte



World´s Greatest Naturwissenschaftler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Mara weiß was Frauen wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das du das gemiefe aushälst das schnüffelt bis hier her


----------



## Illuminatos (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> jo läuft alles wie bei jedem patch guckst zu und wartest nur heut halt etwas länger!



Ah ok, danke.
Hab mir schon sorgen gemacht, dass ich was falsches geklickt habe. Der hatte mir nämlich empfohlen WoW woanders hinzuschieben. Haben wohl viele stehn und weil ja eigentlich der Installer nach dem patchen automatisch anfängt zu installieren...


----------



## Damiane (15. Oktober 2008)

FieserFiesling schrieb:


> einen wunderschoenen wuensche ich euch ^^
> bin sogar, waehrend der patch durchlaeuft fleißig und putze meine wohnung =)




Au, fein!!! Kommst Du danach bei mir vorbei??


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Mara weiß was Frauen wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tihihihihiiihiii, wovon träumst du nachts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Saba- (15. Oktober 2008)

*Thermoskanne mit frischem Kaffee hinstell* bitte bedient euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (15. Oktober 2008)

Oh man, noch so lang warten bis die Server wieder on kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich hab wohl geantwortet! pühhh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nene


----------



## Damiane (15. Oktober 2008)

noch sooo lange arbeiten bis Feierabend...... *seufz*


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> *miau miau miau fauch *
> *wiehr*
> *muuuuuh*
> 
> ne nix kaputt, alles ganz! *IAU*




Mara? Hast du Fabii schon wieder was von deinen Drogen gegeben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du weist doch, Fabii packt das Zeug nich so gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mara, ab in die Ecke und denk darüber nach was du getan hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (15. Oktober 2008)

Damiane schrieb:


> noch sooo lange arbeiten bis Feierabend...... *seufz*



/sign


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

langsam glaub ich Slave is schwul.... XD


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> World´s Greatest Naturwissenschaftler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na iss doch wahr...

Säuger > Wale > Deolphihustgedönzdingsda > Orca

Oder:

Reptil > Schlange > Natter > Ringelnatter

brauch jemand noch mehr Bespiele so ala Home Erectus?


----------



## derinderinderin (15. Oktober 2008)

Klasse, Bespr. verschoben. Neuigkeiten von der Front? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> langsam glaub ich Slave is schwul.... XD



Sei unbesorgt, ich find Xely immer noch am tollsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

bin heut der klugscheisser ( Natsus Part übernehm) *rofl*


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

der Russe kommt immer näher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Sei unbesorgt, ich find Xely immer noch am tollsten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Sei unbesorgt, ich find Xely immer noch am tollsten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wo gibts die Wäscheklammer das ihr das aushaltet


----------



## .Côco (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nene




ich hab dir doch zurückgeschrieben oder hab ich jetzt alzheimer? *kopfkratz*

war die letzten tage entweder auf Ämtertour, am putzen oder ingame  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Irgendwie hat man auch ohne arbeit immer massig zu tun. aber wenigstens ist das Geld genehmigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Na iss doch wahr...
> 
> Säuger > Wale > Deolphihustgedönzdingsda > Orca
> 
> ...



Ums verständlicher zu machen, für unsre Hardcore-Buffed-User 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Internet-User > Buffed.de-User > Pingu´s > Natsu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven hat wohl was gegen Xely O_o
ich blick hier nimmer durch, aber ich liebe diesen Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> wo gibts die Wäscheklammer das ihr das aushaltet


Hat da jemand die Null gewählt?


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich hab dir doch zurückgeschrieben oder hab ich jetzt alzheimer? *kopfkratz*
> 
> war die letzten tage entweder auf Ämtertour, am putzen oder ingame
> 
> ...




*DU HAST NICHT ZURÜCKGESCHRIEBEN KEIN EINZIGES MAL* *knurr*


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> der Russe kommt immer näher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Welcher Russe?^^

Ich glaub Xely is jetz unter Schock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derinderinderin (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> der Russe kommt immer näher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wäre ein guter Zeitvertreib bis die Server on sind ;-)


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hat da jemand die Null gewählt?



jo du beim char erstellen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dazar (15. Oktober 2008)

1,62 gb ... arg ich hasse mein inet -.-


----------



## Xelyna (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich glaub Xely is jetz unter Schock
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne bin aber verdammt müde =(
Scheiß Vollmond.


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

derinderinderin schrieb:


> Wäre ein guter Zeitvertreib bis die Server on sind ;-)



XD ja würd ich auch meinen, aber wenn ich auf Arbeit heir n Krieg anzettel is glaub Polen offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... hm, schon wieder Krieg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (15. Oktober 2008)

223mb von 1,62 gb ---> chibby!

lalala

umskillen lalala dalaran krater gucken ----> chibby!


----------



## Silmarilli (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> langsam glaub ich Slave is schwul.... XD



wie scheint kennst du dich auf dem gebiet gut aus XD


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> langsam glaub ich Slave is schwul.... XD



bist net der einzige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

hehe, geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Auf der Blizzcon wurde soeben bekannt gegeben, dass die normalen Landmounts in Zukunft ab dem ersten Content Patch schwimmen werden können. Also Happy swimming. "


----------



## Master1611 (15. Oktober 2008)

Moin alle,

 kommt der patch nicht heute also er wird zumindest draufgespielt ..... steht beim den Server infos siehe wow-europe.com


Oo naja wenn ich dann heim komm werde ich es ja sehen ..... beta ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Todesritter hat schon was ...


achso und der patch müsste etwa 1,6gb groß sein die meisten laden ihn ja shocn mim background-downloader ~.~ 

oder einfach mal bei wow source schauen :O)

Gruß
Master  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

mhm irgendwie blick ich hier nicht durch -.-


----------



## smilieface (15. Oktober 2008)

aye.. hoffentlich kommen die server noch vor 14:00 on o__o


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Master1611 schrieb:


> Moin alle,
> 
> kommt der patch nicht heute also er wird zumindest draufgespielt ..... steht beim den Server infos siehe wow-europe.com
> 
> ...




aha


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

smilieface schrieb:


> aye.. hoffentlich kommen die server noch vor 14:00 on o__o




ich hoffe erst ab 16  uhr MUAHAHAHA


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

lol......Master, wir wissen das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber lieb das du uns aufm Laufenden hälst ^^


----------



## .Côco (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> *DU HAST NICHT ZURÜCKGESCHRIEBEN KEIN EINZIGES MAL* *knurr*




deine letzte nachricht ist auch vom 24.09. und darauf habe ich geantwortet. keine ahnung was du also meinst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und Natsu hab ich bei der einen geantwortet die andere aber nich mehr gelesen. sry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damiane (15. Oktober 2008)

ich mag nicht flamen aber das wussten, denke ich, schon alle...:-) @master1611


----------



## Xelyna (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> hehe, geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Goil. Dann hab ich einen kraulenden Kriegsbären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayer94 (15. Oktober 2008)

moin @ all (:


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ne bin aber verdammt müde =(
> Scheiß Vollmond.



Wieso der Vollmond?^^
Hat er dich geblendet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Fabii und Xely (ich könnte auch deinen Vorn...nein, ich müsste sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) hört auf zu streiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> deine letzte nachricht ist auch vom 24.09. und darauf habe ich geantwortet. keine ahnung was du also meinst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*heul*

siehst du ich wusste es doch vergesse ja sowas net

maimai

warst einfach 2 mittwoche weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja hast wenigstens schon ne neue arbeit?


----------



## Shamozz (15. Oktober 2008)

Ist doch egal wann er kommt, außer das Dalaran weg is gibts eh nicht allzu viel zu sehen


Also alle zusammen:


*CHIBBY!*


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Goil. Dann hab ich einen kraulenden Kriegsbären
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



angeber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smilieface (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich hoffe erst ab 16  uhr MUAHAHAHA



richtig laufen tun se doch eh erst in frühenstens ner woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Master1611 schrieb:


> Moin alle,
> 
> kommt der patch nicht heute also er wird zumindest draufgespielt ..... steht beim den Server infos siehe wow-europe.com
> 
> ...




Uiii einer von der schnellen Sorte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> angeber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


:>
He ich hab ihn mir ehrlich erarbeitet ^^


----------



## .Côco (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> *heul*
> 
> siehst du ich wusste es doch vergesse ja sowas net
> 
> ...




Nö hab ich nich. daher ja auch derzeit so viel zu tun mit bewerbungen schreiben, zeitungen besorgen und lesen etc. etc. 'ächzzz'


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> hört auf zu streiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




go dmg go dmg^^


----------



## derinderinderin (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> XD ja würd ich auch meinen, aber wenn ich auf Arbeit heir n Krieg anzettel is glaub Polen offen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du beruhigst mein Gewissen. Bin ich nicht der einzige der auf der Arbeit bissl rumlümmelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist doch Bullshit was der da Schreibt, Gepacht ist gepacht, wenn die Server on gehen läuft 3.0.2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (15. Oktober 2008)

Wunderschönen Guten Morgen an alle!



Sind die Server wieder on?


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> :>
> He ich hab ihn mir ehrlich erarbeitet ^^



Ich nich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (15. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> :>
> He ich hab ihn mir ehrlich erarbeitet ^^




ich mir auch^^

montag abend um 0 uhr gabs den letzten für unsere Gruppe. Wir haben leider so spät erst damit angefangen das zwei leer ausgegangen sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wieso der Vollmond?^^
> Hat er dich geblendet?
> 
> 
> ...



wir streiten nich untote miefen das iss ne feststellung die auf einfachste biologier beruht wenn sie sich drüber aufregt


----------



## Xelyna (15. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Wunderschönen Guten Morgen an alle!
> 
> 
> 
> Sind die Server wieder on?


Nope.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> angeber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und ich mit meinem ZG tiger^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Nö hab ich nich. daher ja auch derzeit so viel zu tun mit bewerbungen schreiben, zeitungen besorgen und lesen etc. etc. 'ächzzz'



mhm doof

packst schon noch


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> bist net der einzige
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Musst du kleiner Aushilfs-Italiener eigentlich immer Streit suchen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Nope.




doch doch habs mit meinen eigenen nicht augen gesehen


----------



## blacktor (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> hehe, geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Xelyna schrieb:


> Goil. Dann hab ich einen kraulenden Kriegsbären
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gestern die letze id gespielt, bärchen war für jemanden anderst reserviert


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Musst du kleiner Aushilfs-Italiener eigentlich immer Streit suchen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*BRÜLLER*


----------



## Slayer94 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hiho^^

Kurze frage;
Ich bin seid ca. 10 Uhr den patch am laden, und er ist bei 72%, also 1,17gb von 1,62 und das läuft echt schleppend! könnte mit mal bitte jemand verraten, wie ich das schneller hinbekomme?

LG
Schmitzi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Musst du kleiner Aushilfs-Italiener eigentlich immer Streit suchen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




was den bitte in aushilfs-italiener??


----------



## Shamozz (15. Oktober 2008)

ein link für alle, die wissen wollen ob die server wieder on sind : Hier klicken!


----------



## blacktor (15. Oktober 2008)

Slayer94 schrieb:


> Hiho^^
> 
> Kurze frage;
> Ich bin seid ca. 10 Uhr den patch am laden, und er ist bei 72%, also 1,17gb von 1,62 und das läuft echt schleppend! könnte mit mal bitte jemand verraten, wie ich das schneller hinbekomme?
> ...


http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php
laden reinkopieren und spass haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Slayer94 schrieb:


> Hiho^^
> 
> Kurze frage;
> Ich bin seid ca. 10 Uhr den patch am laden, und er ist bei 72%, also 1,17gb von 1,62 und das läuft echt schleppend! könnte mit mal bitte jemand verraten, wie ich das schneller hinbekomme?
> ...




es nicht nötig da die server erst um 14 uhr on sind reicht die zeit locker


----------



## todesfritte (15. Oktober 2008)

wem langweilig ist, preview der neuen hairstyles ;P


----------



## Xelyna (15. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> wie geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jo meinen hab ich seit Sonntag, und dann Montag und Dienstag noch mal einen geholt =)


----------



## Ashtera (15. Oktober 2008)

"Liebe buffed Community, melde Wow auf Version 3.02, zum Spielen Bereit."

Need Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master1611 (15. Oktober 2008)

Naja aber die meisten wussten iwie nicht wie groß der patch ist und sow blaaa ^^ naja guut hab paar seiten übersprungen......


----------



## mumba (15. Oktober 2008)

Was sind das überhaupt für komische Signaturen neuerdings... Diese Pets oder was auch immer?


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Jo meinen hab ich seit Sonntag, und dann Montag und Dienstag noch mal einen geholt =)



Ich brauch den gar nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein Tiger is der Beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuka (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich find die echt gay.

MfG


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und ich mit meinem ZG tiger^^



und ich mitm Attumen Pferdchen ^^


----------



## buffsplz (15. Oktober 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Was sind das überhaupt für komische Signaturen neuerdings... Diese Pets oder was auch immer?




Das ist der neueste Trend, das Forum, zumindest den Bildschirm vollzubekommen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuka (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> und ich mitm Attumen Pferdchen ^^



Und ich mitm Rabenfürst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (15. Oktober 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Was sind das überhaupt für komische Signaturen neuerdings... Diese Pets oder was auch immer?




Das ist die sogenannte Valenth Seuche auch Forenpest genannt.....................^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. Oktober 2008)

die valenth dinga sind echt GAY!

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> und ich mitm Attumen Pferdchen ^^


Auch nice =)


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

Fuka schrieb:


> Und ich mitm Rabenfürst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




AAAAAAAAAAH du Sau ^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. Oktober 2008)

will auch den rabenfürst... grrrr


----------



## Xelyna (15. Oktober 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> die valenth dinga sind echt GAY!
> 
> mfg


Gut dass ich schwul sein darf.
Bin mal gespannt was aus meinem Teil schlüpft (s.h. Profil unten :> )


----------



## .Côco (15. Oktober 2008)

den rabenfürst will ich auch, und Attumen und das Baron Mount  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein, ich hab nich viele Wünsche^^

Achja und das Vogelviech von Keal´Thas auch einmal bitte XD


----------



## Fuka (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> AAAAAAAAAAH du Sau ^^



xD ICh war einmal drin und hab ihn mit 100 weggewürfelt! total geil!


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Das ist die sogenannte Valenth Seuche auch Forenpest genannt.....................^^



apropos Signatur... Perry Rodan...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das hat Stil


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Fuka schrieb:


> Und ich mitm Rabenfürst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und ich mit meinem Tiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Gut dass ich schwul sein darf.
> Bin mal gespannt was aus meinem Teil schlüpft (s.h. Profil unten :> )




siehe profil unten ??hö?^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> siehe profil unten ??hö?^^




hab mir ebend das selbe gedacht ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> den rabenfürst will ich auch, und Attumen und das Baron Mount
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und meinen Tiger nich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> hab mir ebend das selbe gedacht ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



frauen und technik *duck*


----------



## .Côco (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Und meinen Tiger nich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




doch, den auch...sry. vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Und meinen Tiger nich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch schnuggi dein tiger iss super süß


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> frauen und technik *duck*




FRAU?

ich bin en mann du vogel ;P


----------



## Urengroll (15. Oktober 2008)

Hmm weiß einer, wieviel alle Pets in allen Farben ungefähr kosten?Komme ich da mit 20000Gold aus?


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> doch schnuggi dein tiger iss super süß





.Côco schrieb:


> doch, den auch...sry. vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

immer noch böses coco 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenhase (15. Oktober 2008)

moin moin zusammen


----------



## Xelyna (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> siehe profil unten ??hö?^^


Na det Viesch halt.
/e: btw lechzt mein neuer Blog nach Comments und Links!


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Hmm weiß einer, wieviel alle Pets in allen Farben ungefähr kosten?Komme ich da mit 20000Gold aus?



locker


----------



## Sleepysimon (15. Oktober 2008)

Hi all


----------



## Urengroll (15. Oktober 2008)

Hexenhase schrieb:


> moin moin zusammen




wunder guten schön Tag


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Na det Viesch halt.



da iss ma 0,0


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Hmm weiß einer, wieviel alle Pets in allen Farben ungefähr kosten?Komme ich da mit 20000Gold aus?



Puhhhh gute Frage, ich denk schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

MOIN SLEEPY


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. Oktober 2008)

das vögelchen da?
ich glaub das wird ma nen ebenenschreiter ^^


----------



## blacktor (15. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Hi all


huhu


----------



## Jenny84 (15. Oktober 2008)

scheiß infopost da wird man doof dabei


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Hi all



Guten Tag die Dame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> scheiß infopost da wird man doof dabei



Tihihiihihihiihihi - besser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Und meinen Tiger nich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



as fürn tiger hast du den?^^


----------



## Urengroll (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> locker




dann habe ich ja wenigstens auf dem Beta-Server mein Albino-Protodrachen.................^^


----------



## Dazar (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Uiii einer von der schnellen Sorte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es muss in der gesellschaft immer platz für träumer geben, somit ist deine existenz gesichert


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

lol

klickt man auf xely profil kommt

Warnung: Durch das Aufrufen dieser Website wird Ihr Computer möglicherweise beschädigt!
Die Website unter my.buffed.de enthält Elemente von der Website wow.gamona.de, die anscheinend Malware hostet - Software, die den Computer beschädigen oder anderweitig ohne Ihre Zustimmung agieren kann. Schon der Zugriff auf eine Website, die Malware enthält, kann den Computer infizieren.
Detaillierte Informationen zu den Problemen mit diesen Elementen erhalten Sie auf der folgenden Google-Seite: SafeBrowsing Diagnoseseite für wow.gamona.de.
Weitere Informationen zum Selbstschutz vor schädlicher Software im Internet.


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> as fürn tiger hast du den?^^



Den Besten!


----------



## Urengroll (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Puhhhh gute Frage, ich denk schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich frage, weil jeder Premade 5000 Gold hat und dann x4 deswegen..................^^


----------



## .Blôôdy. (15. Oktober 2008)

Hmm Bald Mount vom Kopflosen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja ich will zocken und keine 3 stunden mehr warten D:

/vote giev Server

^^


----------



## Flooza (15. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen


Hab auf mehreren gehört, dass die Server locker bis heut abend off sein werden, weil Patchday ist. Ist das immer so bzw kann das jmd bestätigen aus Erfahrung?


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Dazar schrieb:


> es muss in der gesellschaft immer platz für träumer geben, somit ist deine existenz gesichert



Haste den Spruch heute Morgen auf deiner Cornflakes-Packung gelesen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (15. Oktober 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> das vögelchen da?
> ich glaub das wird ma nen ebenenschreiter ^^


Vogel? Für mich is das ein Ei.. naja egal.


----------



## .Côco (15. Oktober 2008)

OMG!!

guckt euch ma das Video an. oO

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=9IPDOB4yzzo&...feature=related


----------



## Sleepysimon (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Guten Tag die Dame
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mach den Ava raus der verschickt mal voll oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. Oktober 2008)

Flooza schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> 
> Hab auf mehreren gehört, dass die Server locker bis heut abend off sein werden, weil Patchday ist. Ist das immer so bzw kann das jmd bestätigen aus Erfahrung?



ist meist so wenn ein riesiger patch kommt... siehe 2.4 ^^

nur der is ma richtig digge xDD


----------



## Xelyna (15. Oktober 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> OMG!!
> 
> guckt euch ma das Video an. oO
> 
> ...



pwnd


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. Oktober 2008)

kann nicht schauen... sitz inner schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (15. Oktober 2008)

So, Wohnung ist gesäubert, wasn nun?


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> as fürn tiger hast du den?^^




königstischa


----------



## Qfell (15. Oktober 2008)

server down????


----------



## Ashtera (15. Oktober 2008)

JA?


----------



## agamja (15. Oktober 2008)

morgen und so^^


----------



## .Côco (15. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> pwnd




hab ja schon geändert. irgendwie will der rechner heut nich so wie ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Qfell schrieb:


> server down????



NEIN


----------



## Flooza (15. Oktober 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> ist meist so wenn ein riesiger patch kommt... siehe 2.4 ^^
> 
> nur der is ma richtig digge xDD




kann mich an 2.4 nicht mehr erinner wie es da war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Tihihiihihihiihihi - besser?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 VIELLLLLL BESSER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dazar (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Haste den Spruch heute Morgen auf deiner Cornflakes-Packung gelesen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nö für solche lapidaren auswertungen bedarf ich es noch nicht der handelsüblichen frühstückskost

du etwa ?


----------



## buffsplz (15. Oktober 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> So, Wohnung ist gesäubert, wasn nun?



Pizza kartons im Altpapiercontainer?
Wäsche gewaschen?
Fenster geputzt?
Gebadet?

Edith kam rein und riet mir einkaufen zu gehen. Palette Cola holen und den Gefrierwagen mit TK-Pizza auffüllen


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Flooza schrieb:


> kann mich an 2.4 nicht mehr erinner wie es da war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



2.4 war das mit der neuen insel?

wen ja war es bis irgendwie 3-4 uhr down


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. Oktober 2008)

hmmm pizza

*sabber*


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Mach den Ava raus der verschickt mal voll oO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> 2.4 war das mit der neuen insel?
> 
> wen ja war es bis irgendwie 3-4 uhr down



exakt... tirion und frostwolf waren glaub ich sogar noch länger down...


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> OMG!!
> 
> guckt euch ma das Video an. oO
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=9IPDOB4yzzo&...feature=related



zumindest weiss mann jetzt endlich die ganze wahrheit über das was frau will


----------



## Flooza (15. Oktober 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> exakt... tirion und frostwolf waren glaub ich sogar noch länger down...




kk thx 4 info  /hug all


----------



## Sh'alima (15. Oktober 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> hmmm pizza
> 
> *sabber*



...neeee... erst mal n kaffee... pizza direkt nach dem aufstehen bekommt mir immer nicht so gut... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bigenni (15. Oktober 2008)

buffsplz schrieb:


> Pizza kartons im Altpapiercontainer?
> Wäsche gewaschen?
> Fenster geputzt?
> Gebadet?
> ...




siehste gut das du mich daran erinnerst...da war doch noch was mit dem baden und den pizzakartons


----------



## Sindoreis Schúrke (15. Oktober 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> hmmm pizza
> 
> *sabber*



Pizza zum Frühstück is auch ma was anderes. 

Frage gehn die server schon wieder on? Der letzte teil vom Patch wird gard bei mir geladen


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Dazar schrieb:


> nö für solche lapidaren auswertungen bedarf ich es noch nicht der handelsüblichen frühstückskost
> du etwa ?



Na sicher doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wen versuchst du zu beeindrucken?


----------



## Eckhexaule (15. Oktober 2008)

Nee, oder!? 
Coco is auch wieder da.
Man wurde hier geweint als Du nicht da warst!

Weiss eigentlich jemand wie das mit dem Patch läuft? Wie lange dauert der Rotz?

Sorry, dass ich heute nicht wirklich teilnehme, aber hab leider Stress :-(


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

xely ich habe ja keine ahnung was du auf deinem mybuffed profil hast aber bei dir kommt bei mir immer ne warnung raus^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. Oktober 2008)

äääääääääääääääääääähm

gäääääääääääähn


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Nee, oder!?
> Coco is auch wieder da.
> Man wurde hier geweint als Du nicht da warst!
> 
> ...




so zwischen 14-16 uhr kannst wieder spielen^^


----------



## Isador87 (15. Oktober 2008)

Tach. Hallöchen. Hallo, ich bin der Isador... Is bei euch auch Mittwoch? Aso, na dann...


----------



## agamja (15. Oktober 2008)

also bei mir werden alle realms als on angezeigt...XD

ich mach mir aber mal keine hoffnung,
scheint wohl die seite puttig zu sein...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/inde...ml?locale=de_de

noja egal bin mal was einkaufen^^


----------



## .Blôôdy. (15. Oktober 2008)

Der Patch hat bei mir zirca ne nacht gedauert also wie es noch background war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> xely ich habe ja keine ahnung was du auf deinem mybuffed profil hast aber bei dir kommt bei mir immer ne warnung raus^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei mir nich...


----------



## Slayer94 (15. Oktober 2008)

ahhhhh noch 23% Ich halts nichtmehr aus


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. Oktober 2008)

mir ist fad... düpp di düpp ^^


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

xely versucht die acc zu hacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Blôôdy. (15. Oktober 2008)

Wagh Isador bist du es ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Kennst du mich noch?^^ Ich bins Bloody x'D


----------



## Rofay (15. Oktober 2008)

Morgen @ all Na alle uf Patch vorbeeitet mit Cola und Pizza? ich schon aber erstmal patch installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *lecker kaffee hab*


----------



## Sindoreis Schúrke (15. Oktober 2008)

Installl läuft auch grad bei mir leider bin ich erst bie 4% kann also noch ein wenig dauern


----------



## Nancho (15. Oktober 2008)

Also der Startbildschirm is ja schon mal sehr gelungen Gefällt mir^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Bei mir nich...




mhm mhm 

dein acc ist weg


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. Oktober 2008)

WTH is XELY?

sag mir sag mir ^^


----------



## STAR1988 (15. Oktober 2008)

Moin Moin Allerseits =)


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> xely versucht die acc zu hacken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verständlich, nachdem Blizzard alle Xelyna´s aus dem Spiel entfernt hat, braucht sie nen neuen Char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

WER MACHT MEINEN RÜCKEN HEIL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *jammer*


----------



## .Blôôdy. (15. Oktober 2008)

Aso wo wir schon dabei sind hat wer gestern Switch gesehn?^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> Aso wo wir schon dabei sind hat wer gestern Switch gesehn?^^




was den das?


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Rongor schrieb:


> WER MACHT MEINEN RÜCKEN HEIL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bist krankgeschrieben, mehr will ich doch gar nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

naja bin mal essen ciao ciao


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> Aso wo wir schon dabei sind hat wer gestern Switch gesehn?^^



*meld*


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Oktober 2008)

tipps bitte, ab wann dieserver wieder laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hoffe mal vorsichtig 16:00


----------



## NoGravitá (15. Oktober 2008)

jo moin miteinander  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (15. Oktober 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> tipps bitte, ab wann dieserver wieder laufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Tipe mal vage auf 22 Uhr!


----------



## .Blôôdy. (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery kahm das gestern mit Giga - WoW! ?? ^^


----------



## Rofay (15. Oktober 2008)

14uhr mein tipp


----------



## Yayoi (15. Oktober 2008)

Moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> tipps bitte, ab wann dieserver wieder laufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Irgendwann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayer94 (15. Oktober 2008)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> Aso wo wir schon dabei sind hat wer gestern Switch gesehn?^^


  ich^^


----------



## nimue1981 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hiiiiiiiillllllllfffffffeeeeeee, ich leider unter Entzug. Ich brauch dringend nen Server.


----------



## Dormamu (15. Oktober 2008)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Auf dem neuen Startbildschirm, auch dort ist so ein kleiner lustiger Kasten mit Buchstaben drin. Den hat Blizz nicht zum Spaß da rein gemacht! Nene, der ist für die Leute die sich nicht auf der WoW-HP auskennen(Neue oder Idioten). Der soll euch Informieren! Schon toll oder? Was für eine Errungenschaft.
Nun für Leute die nicht lesen können:
Die Server sind von 2-14 down laut Blizz.
Hoffe das sie früher wieder on gehen, so gegen 12 wäre nett dann kann ich noch die neuen Talente ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss um 14uhr arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> Slavery kahm das gestern mit Giga - WoW! ?? ^^



Hmm, in den ersten zwei Folgen nich, dann bin ich eingepennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bigenni (15. Oktober 2008)

wau....ich habe gerade meine tastatur gefunden...looool...iss doch ma gut wenn die server mal länger off sind...da kommt man mal zu was...zum aufräumen nämlich....juhuuuuu...hier liegen ja och meine kippen...grinssssssssss


----------



## NoGravitá (15. Oktober 2008)

muahhh mir is langweilig...will weiter zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,keine lust immer solange zu warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Dormamu schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Auf dem neuen Startbildschirm, auch dort ist so ein kleiner lustiger Kasten mit Buchstaben drin. Den hat Blizz nicht zum Spaß da rein gemacht! Nene, der ist für die Leute die sich nicht auf der WoW-HP auskennen(Neue oder Idioten). Der soll euch Informieren! Schon toll oder? Was für eine Errungenschaft.
> Nun für Leute die nicht lesen können:
> Die Server sind von 2-14 down laut Blizz.
> Hoffe das sie früher wieder on gehen, so gegen 12 wäre nett dann kann ich noch die neuen Talente ausprobieren
> ...




Ähm, ja, aber sonst alles ok bei dir?^^


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Du bist krankgeschrieben, mehr will ich doch gar nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nee bin ich net -.-


----------



## STAR1988 (15. Oktober 2008)

Dormamu schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Auf dem neuen Startbildschirm, auch dort ist so ein kleiner lustiger Kasten mit Buchstaben drin. Den hat Blizz nicht zum Spaß da rein gemacht! Nene, der ist für die Leute die sich nicht auf der WoW-HP auskennen(Neue oder Idioten). Der soll euch Informieren! Schon toll oder? Was für eine Errungenschaft.
> Nun für Leute die nicht lesen können:
> Die Server sind von 2-14 down laut Blizz.
> Hoffe das sie früher wieder on gehen, so gegen 12 wäre nett dann kann ich noch die neuen Talente ausprobieren
> ...


 
Und Leute die schon länger spielen und nicht erst seit gestern die wissen das es zu 99 % nie hinkommt as dadrin steht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und schon garnicht an nem Patch Day


----------



## Urengroll (15. Oktober 2008)

Dormamu schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Auf dem neuen Startbildschirm, auch dort ist so ein kleiner lustiger Kasten mit Buchstaben drin. Den hat Blizz nicht zum Spaß da rein gemacht! Nene, der ist für die Leute die sich nicht auf der WoW-HP auskennen(Neue oder Idioten). Der soll euch Informieren! Schon toll oder? Was für eine Errungenschaft.
> Nun für Leute die nicht lesen können:
> Die Server sind von 2-14 down laut Blizz.
> Hoffe das sie früher wieder on gehen, so gegen 12 wäre nett dann kann ich noch die neuen Talente ausprobieren
> ...




Murphys Gesetzt kennst du?

Alles was schief gehen kann, geht schief!


----------



## Razac19 (15. Oktober 2008)

bigenni schrieb:


> wau....ich habe gerade meine tastatur gefunden...looool...iss doch ma gut wenn die server mal länger off sind...da kommt man mal zu was...zum aufräumen nämlich....juhuuuuu...hier liegen ja och meine kippen...grinssssssssss



rofl ne gute idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  geh auch mal aufräumen


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Rongor schrieb:


> Nee bin ich net -.-



Wie du bist nich krankgeschrieben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buffsplz (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ähm, ja, aber sonst alles ok bei dir?^^




Nein, offensichtlich nicht. Muss ja auch ausserden um 14:00 arbeiten.

@Dormamu: Ich denk an dich, wenn ich um 16:00 Feierabend mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

Dormamu schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Auf dem neuen Startbildschirm, auch dort ist so ein kleiner lustiger Kasten mit Buchstaben drin. Den hat Blizz nicht zum Spaß da rein gemacht! Nene, der ist für die Leute die sich nicht auf der WoW-HP auskennen(Neue oder Idioten). Der soll euch Informieren! Schon toll oder? Was für eine Errungenschaft.
> Nun für Leute die nicht lesen können:
> Die Server sind von 2-14 down laut Blizz.
> Hoffe das sie früher wieder on gehen, so gegen 12 wäre nett dann kann ich noch die neuen Talente ausprobieren
> ...



was hastn du für Probleme ?!?!?!


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> Und Leute die schon länger spielen und nicht erst seit gestern die wissen das es zu 99 % nie hinkommt as dadrin steht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



100%ig /sign

die ersten server werden 1400 hochgefahren der rest hat probleme vor 1900 wird kein server stabil laufen meine prognose!
remember remeber 15th of november !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Never play on a patch day...


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wie du bist nich krankgeschrieben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nöö hab ne woche urlaub, aber schön is das trotzdem net -.-


----------



## Deanne (15. Oktober 2008)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> Und Leute die schon länger spielen und nicht erst seit gestern die wissen das es zu 99 % nie hinkommt as dadrin steht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich rechne auch nicht damit, dass die Server püntklich um 14 Uhr wieder verfügbar sein werden. Ist aber auch gar nicht so schlecht, da ich den Neuerungen generell etwas besorgt entgegensehe.


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

buffsplz schrieb:


> Nein, offensichtlich nicht. Muss ja auch ausserden um 14:00 arbeiten.
> 
> @Dormamu: Ich denk an dich, wenn ich um 16:00 Feierabend machen
> 
> ...



Me², werd frühestens um 5 heimkommen, aber was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (15. Oktober 2008)

20 min noch dann endlich futter^^


----------



## Vincious (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> ....
> Never play on a patch day...



/sign

die ersten werden sicherliche erst um 15uhr da sein...die anderen werden meiner prognose nach die nächsten 30min folgen, allerdings werden sie sooo voll sein, dass an vernünftigen spielen nicht zu denken ist


----------



## .Côco (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> 100%ig /sign
> 
> die ersten server werden 1400 hochgefahren der rest hat probleme vor 1900 wird kein server stabil laufen meine prognose!
> remember remeber 15th of november !!!
> ...




ich bin ja mal gespannt wann die server wieder laufen. eigentlich ist heute hyjal um 19 uhr   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ich bezweifle das das was wird XD


----------



## Captain_Chaos (15. Oktober 2008)

Mittwoch ... Alles Sch... alles Mist, wenn man nicht besoffen ist.

Uaaaahhhh, was für ein bescheidener Tag. Hab einfach keinen Bock mehr heute. Genauso wie gestern ... und morgen ... und übermorgen ... und so ungefähr die nächsten 3 Wochen auch noch.


----------



## Rastas (15. Oktober 2008)

tritratrulala der patch is endlich da *g*


----------



## Urengroll (15. Oktober 2008)

Captain_Chaos schrieb:


> Mittwoch ... Alles Sch... alles Mist, wenn man nicht besoffen ist.
> 
> Uaaaahhhh, was für ein bescheidener Tag. Hab einfach keinen Bock mehr heute. Genauso wie gestern ... und morgen ... und übermorgen ... und so ungefähr die nächsten 3 Wochen auch noch.




Aus Captain Choas wird Captain Emo?


----------



## Athlos (15. Oktober 2008)

na ist euch auch so langweilig wie mir^^


----------



## Nimbert (15. Oktober 2008)

Wer kann meine Mitgliedsnummer von 11.348 unterbieten? Redakteure von buffed.de zählen nicht^^

Nimbert


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Rongor schrieb:


> nöö hab ne woche urlaub, aber schön is das trotzdem net -.-



Zum Arzt gehn -> Krankmeldung rausschreiben lassen -> Krankmeldung in Betrieb bringen -> Der Urlaub wird dir wieder gutgeschrieben -> Fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

lol, nach müde kommt blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (15. Oktober 2008)

Nimbert schrieb:


> Wer kann meine Mitgliedsnummer von 11.348 unterbieten? Redakteure von buffed.de zählen nicht^^
> 
> Nimbert




Carcharot hat glaube ich 28..................^^


----------



## .Blôôdy. (15. Oktober 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=gbJSY7H9nJw

Das spiel ich jetz mit nem Blizzard mitarbeiter bis die server on sind wer macht mit?^^


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

Sry Leute dass ich lagnge nicht Geschrieben hab Musste weg Ich Wüsche euch einen Guten abetit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich mach nun Mittags pause komme später in der pause wieder.


und an die Zuhause geht raus ihr suchtis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bis später


----------



## blizor (15. Oktober 2008)

dann dauert es ja noch länger bis sie die server wieder hinbekommen^^ ausser du spielst das nur mit der putze von blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (15. Oktober 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich bin ja mal gespannt wann die server wieder laufen. eigentlich ist heute hyjal um 19 uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bei uns ist BT

befürchte ja das WENN die server laufen sollten, meine addon rumzicken werden, trotz updates -.-


----------



## Suina (15. Oktober 2008)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=gbJSY7H9nJw
> 
> Das spiel ich jetz mit nem Blizzard mitarbeiter bis die server on sind wer macht mit?^^



NEIN! lass die ma hübsch arbeiten das sie frühzeitig fertig sein können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> lol, nach müde kommt blöd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hä? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (15. Oktober 2008)

So ich sag auch erstmal alle guten morgen hier.

Es gibt aber nicht wirklich ne gilde die für heute ein Raid angesetzt hat oder?

Also die Gilden die ich kenne setzen heute aus und fangen donnerstag erst wieder an zu testen mit den Talenten.

Ich werde erstmal in ruhe frühstücken... gut ding will weile haben usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz Paci


----------



## .Blôôdy. (15. Oktober 2008)

So was für euch zumm lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katzensprung (15. Oktober 2008)

wann kommen die wieder on? 

eng. client 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Zum Arzt gehn -> Krankmeldung rausschreiben lassen -> Krankmeldung in Betrieb bringen -> Der Urlaub wird dir wieder gutgeschrieben -> Fertig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sollte ich eigentlich, aber gibt immer gleich miese Stimmung, wenn das einer macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoGravitá (15. Oktober 2008)

das Video is ja mal echt ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

ok, nun is aber gut mit fragen wann die Server on kommen....sind wir Gott ? das kann nichmla Blizzard sagen wann die on kommen, is nich böse gemeint, aber auf jeder Seite dieses Threads steht die frage mindestens einmal und keiner kann sie beantworten.... danke ^^


----------



## blacktor (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ok, nun is aber gut mit fragen wann die Server on kommen....sind wir Gott ? das kann nichmla Blizzard sagen wann die on kommen, is nich böse gemeint, aber auf jeder Seite dieses Threads steht die frage mindestens einmal und keiner kann sie beantworten.... danke ^^



so nen autopost einbaun ^^


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> So was für euch zumm lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das du stinkst, das stört mich nicht *sing*
Ruuudi Vöööller ist unsre nummer 1, nummer nummer 1, nummer nummer nummer 1   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (15. Oktober 2008)

noch gute 2h :/


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

also bis 19 uhr solten die server schon lange on sein


----------



## Silmarilli (15. Oktober 2008)

in anbetracht der Tatsache das wenn auch langsam aber doch kontinuierlich Blizz das patchen dann doch immer und immer wieder etwas verfeinert hatt .... alleine schon mein Rechner ist schon wieder WoW-Tauglich gepatcht ... und das während Server down und nicht erst eine Woche nach Patch-Day .... bin ich einfach mal guter Hoffnung 

Die neuen Fähigkeiten, Talente usw. usw. wurden soweit ich das mitbekommen habe alle getestet.

gehe mal zwar davon aus das noch der eine oder andere Hot-Fix kommen wird aber an sich sollten die Server vor 14 Uhr beginnen wieder on zu kommen und die letzten dann bis 15 Uhr.


.-)

P.S. ja ich bin Positivdenker *kniet sich vor den WoW-Schrein und betet zu den Göttern des Schneesturms*

öhm weiss wer wo ich nen Talent-Planer finden kann der auch die möglichkeit bietet das ganze dann in Druckversion anzuzeigen? der auf der WoW-HP is in Englisch .-(


----------



## StarBlight (15. Oktober 2008)

also laut realmstatus seite (http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/index.html?locale=de_de)
sind die server online ^^


----------



## Smirn0FF (15. Oktober 2008)

so leute da hier im moment am meisten los is frage ich euch mal schnell:
habe schon tage zuvor den patch geladen mim background downloader. dann habe ich gerade das spielt gestartet wo dann dann kommt patch erforderlich neustarten. is ja nix neues, dann beendet der das spiel und sagt die meldung falsche torrent datei. und das wars. nix mit patch installieren garnix. wisst ihr was da los is?
ps. ich habe vista aber nie probleme an patch days gehabt

wäre über ne antwort dankbar jungs


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> noch gute 2h :/



also wer nach 3 Jahren immernoch glaubt das die Server *auch noch an einem Patchday* pünktlich on sind....MUHAHAHAHAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

StarBlight schrieb:


> also laut realmstatus seite (http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/index.html?locale=de_de)
> sind die server online ^^




ehm du weist schon das die seite nicht geht?

also das sie immer on angezeigt werden?^^


----------



## todesfritte (15. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Rongor schrieb:


> Sollte ich eigentlich, aber gibt immer gleich miese Stimmung, wenn das einer macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja schon klar, aber nur wenn jemand mit Grippe daher kommt, mit so nem Muskelbündelriss sicher nich!


----------



## Urengroll (15. Oktober 2008)

Rongor schrieb:


> Sollte ich eigentlich, aber gibt immer gleich miese Stimmung, wenn das einer macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das ist dein Recht! Also nutze es auch. Dir wird sonst ja auch nichts vom Chef geschenkt!


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

StarBlight schrieb:


> also laut realmstatus seite (http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/index.html?locale=de_de)
> sind die server online ^^



auch schon 5 mal gesagt das die seite schon seit Monaten nimmer tauglich is


----------



## Katzensprung (15. Oktober 2008)

verdammt, will doch nur wissen wann blizzard gesagt hat, wann sie wieder onkommen..


----------



## heavy-metal (15. Oktober 2008)

rofl in grademal 12 std wurden 30 seiten neu zu gespammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AroganterHans (15. Oktober 2008)

14 uhr


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> verdammt, will doch nur wissen wann blizzard gesagt hat, wann sie wieder onkommen..



log dich ein da steht 14.00


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

heavy-metal schrieb:


> rofl in grademal 12 std wurden 30 seiten neu zu gespammt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tja passiert


----------



## StarBlight (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ehm du weist schon das die seite nicht geht?
> 
> also das sie immer on angezeigt werden?^^



öh nein, das ist mir neu


----------



## Pøgø (15. Oktober 2008)

14:00 Uhr stimmt =)


----------



## Katzensprung (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee du spaten, habe geschrieben ich hab engl. client..

erst überlegen, dann schreiben.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

StarBlight schrieb:


> öh nein, das ist mir neu




jetzt nicht mehr^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> Natsumee du spaten, habe geschrieben ich hab engl. client..
> 
> erst überlegen, dann schreiben.




und jetzt??

ich nehme an die haben da auch ne info box oder net?


----------



## mumba (15. Oktober 2008)

gogogo server, gogogogo


----------



## Katzensprung (15. Oktober 2008)

nope


----------



## Lutios (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> also wer nach 3 Jahren immernoch glaubt das die Server *auch noch an einem Patchday* pünktlich on sind....MUHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt xD
Jop und laut wow-europe sind alle Server on...
Kann das jmd der schon fertig gepatcht hat mal überprüfen?

LutioS

Edit:  Hab das mit der Kaputten Seite grad erst gelesen^^


----------



## blacktor (15. Oktober 2008)

wtf


----------



## heavy-metal (15. Oktober 2008)

85% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SohnDesRaben (15. Oktober 2008)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> Natsumee du spaten, habe geschrieben ich hab engl. client..
> 
> erst überlegen, dann schreiben.



Und was hat das damit zu tun? Willst uns sagen, dass du kein englisch kannst?


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> nope




und woher sollen es die nicht english client user wissen?


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> Natsumee du spaten, habe geschrieben ich hab engl. client..
> 
> erst überlegen, dann schreiben.


Sag uns jetzt nicht das du kein Englisch verstehst^^ Zahlen sind im Übrigen die gleiche wie bei uns

/ironie off


----------



## NoGravitá (15. Oktober 2008)

der startbildschirm is ja mal geil gelungen...mit dem knochendrachen und den neuen farben...der alte hat mich eh schon so angeko..t


----------



## Balmok (15. Oktober 2008)

*gähn* Moin!
*auf Titan's Grip warten**auf Titan's Grip warten**auf Titan's Grip warten*


----------



## blacktor (15. Oktober 2008)

NoGravitá schrieb:


> der startbildschirm is ja mal geil gelungen...mit dem knochendrachen und den neuen farben...der alte hat mich eh schon so angeko..t



jap der neue ist schick ^^


----------



## blacktor (15. Oktober 2008)

Balmok schrieb:


> *gähn* Moin!
> *auf Titan's Grip warten**auf Titan's Grip warten**auf Titan's Grip warten*



/SIGN !!!!!


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> Natsumee du spaten, habe geschrieben ich hab engl. client..
> 
> erst überlegen, dann schreiben.



Tihihiihihihiihihi, noch einer der das sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (15. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Aus Captain Choas wird Captain Emo?



Schon lange geschehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne, ich hab einfach keine Lust mehr noch die nächsten 3 Wochen den selben scheiß zu machen, den ich schon seit fast einem Jahr mache. Es reicht langsam.


----------



## heavy-metal (15. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> wtf



ROFL "ich hör det ja immer wenn ich fahrrad fahr, dann hab ich die stöpsel drinn un dann gehts ab"
assis gibts.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Blôôdy. (15. Oktober 2008)

DING! Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir machen uns bis 14 uhr gegenseitig gb einträge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoGravitá (15. Oktober 2008)

hat ein wenig ähnlichkeit mit Schrecken der Nacht aus Kara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

Captain_Chaos schrieb:


> Schon lange geschehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mach 3 wochen pause^^


----------



## Rantja (15. Oktober 2008)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> Natsumee du spaten, habe geschrieben ich hab engl. client..
> 
> erst überlegen, dann schreiben.



Du weißt schon, daß auch beim englischen Client die Zeit gleich ist? Erst überlegen, dann schreiben!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lutios (15. Oktober 2008)

Wie schnell sich die Seiten hier füllen O.o
Mein warri will endlich ordentlich AE tanken können
Looos Schneesturm Hurry UP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tarnhamster (15. Oktober 2008)

Balmok, Titans Grip stinkt, ich hab's auf dem PTR getestet. Aus Spass gestern nochmal mit Slam-Skillung auf dem Live-Realm meine 1H Waffen angezogen. Die Schläge mit der Tückischen Schneide der Ebene waren genauso stark wie die von Blutmond....ich glaub da stimmt was nicht.

Ansonsten bin ich mal gespannt wie viele heute am Rumschreien sind wo sie nach Northrend können.....


----------



## .Côco (15. Oktober 2008)

zwei rechner patchen artet ja in arbeit aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


naja wenigstens isses jetzt fast fertig und ich kann auf dem zweiten endlich wieder tv anmachen^^


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

naja manu ne wenn die intelligenz durchschlägt isser halt en spaten und wird einer bleiben...
mein gott aushilfsitaliener, in der schweiz wohnen und kein englisch können, das zeugt von viel niveau...


----------



## Captain_Chaos (15. Oktober 2008)

Rongor schrieb:


> mach 3 wochen pause^^



Ach wie gerne würde ich das machen. Aber ich muss in 3 Wochen abgeben.


----------



## Shamozz (15. Oktober 2008)

Mal ne Frage an die Leute die Ahnung haben:

Kann es sein, dass, wenn man mit Maximizer zock0rt der Backround Downloader umgangen wird!?

Hatte den eingeschaltet und um 10 festgestellt, dass die 1,6gb noch jungfräulich auf den Blizard Servern schlummern.

Wenn ja: How to reactived Backround Downloader?

Wird Backround eigentlich so geschrieben?


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Rongor schrieb:


> mach 3 wochen pause^^



Oh ich auch will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie hast du das gleich nochmal angestellt mir deinem Muskelbündelriss? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

Tarnhamster schrieb:


> Ansonsten bin ich mal gespannt wie viele heute am Rumschreien sind wo sie nach Northrend können.....




Jau... looool!!!
mach nen counter^^


----------



## Balmok (15. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> /SIGN !!!!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Leute die Ahnung haben:
> 
> Kann es sein, dass, wenn man mit Maximizer zock0rt der Backround Downloader umgangen wird!?
> 
> ...




zockert.....

was zum teufel ist maximizer? meinst vollbildmodus?

wen ja ne hat nichts damti zu tun musst es aber einschalten damit der aktiviert wen du spielst und auch nachdem du aufhörst


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Oh ich auch will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ohne mist, ka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irgendwann Freitag letzte Woche konnt ich auf der Malooche kaum noch krauchen.


----------



## Rantja (15. Oktober 2008)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> nope



Sollte sich das auf die Infobox beziehen? Bei mir ist eine und ich spiele den englischen Client. Wenn du den schon spielst, solltest du wenigstens die Sprache beherrschen, stand gestern auch den ganzen Tag drin und in diversen Foren ebenfalls! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lutios (15. Oktober 2008)

Jop wer will nich nach Nordend ohne AddOn?
Hmm Mein Hunter freut sich auf die neuen Pets
mein Schami kotzt mit dem Patch total ab -.-
und meine Krieger findets hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deff Tank ftw


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> naja manu ne wenn die intelligenz durchschlägt isser halt en spaten und wird einer bleiben...
> mein gott aushilfsitaliener, in der schweiz wohnen und kein englisch können, das zeugt von viel niveau...



Tihihihihiihihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Niveau? Schon lange nich mehr richtig gelesen...meistens liest man nur Niwo, oder Nivea oder Niwau und und und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pøgø (15. Oktober 2008)

Lutios schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt xD
> Jop und laut wow-europe sind alle Server on...
> Kann das jmd der schon fertig gepatcht hat mal überprüfen?
> 
> ...



sind offline !! =)


----------



## Yayoi (15. Oktober 2008)

Es heißt Background


----------



## bigenni (15. Oktober 2008)

sooo...fertig ,it uff räumen...jetzt mal was zum babbeln machen.....mal was anständiges und nich nur pizzaaaa....wie wäre es mal mit döner???...nur so zur abwechslung


----------



## derinderinderin (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> zockert.....
> 
> was zum teufel ist maximizer? meinst vollbildmodus?
> 
> wen ja ne hat nichts damti zu tun musst es aber einschalten damit der aktiviert wen du spielst und auch nachdem du aufhörst




Jepp, bei mir war es mal der fall das der Download umgangen wurde weil ich eine WoW.exe direkt verknüpfung hatte. Wenn ich weis es wird gepatcht nehme ich den Launcher, da kann man auch die Optionen zum Backgrounddownloader ändern.


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Lutios schrieb:


> Jop wer will nich nach Nordend ohne AddOn?
> Hmm Mein Hunter freut sich auf die neuen Pets
> mein Schami kotzt mit dem Patch total ab -.-
> und meine Krieger findets hammer
> ...




8/0/18 Skill? Haste da nich was vergessen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> naja manu ne wenn die intelligenz durchschlägt isser halt en spaten und wird einer bleiben...
> mein gott aushilfsitaliener, in der schweiz wohnen und kein englisch können, das zeugt von viel niveau...




ich weis zwar net wie du auf so was kommt aber naja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (15. Oktober 2008)

ich glaub ich mach heut Nudelauflauf oder Backkartoffeln. Entscheidet ihr mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> zockert.....
> 
> was zum teufel ist maximizer? meinst vollbildmodus?
> 
> wen ja ne hat nichts damti zu tun musst es aber einschalten damit der aktiviert wen du spielst und auch nachdem du aufhörst



Setup: 1 Rechner 2 Monitore 

Maximizer: Macht auf dem 2. Monitor WoW und auf dem 1. Was anderes ohne, dass sich WoW immer minimiert.

Anwendung: Du startest WoW über Maximizer nicht über den Launcher, die Exe, Sonst wie.

Frage: KÖNNTE es sein, dass man so den Launcher und deswegen des Backround Downloader umgeht.

Antwort: ANSCHEINEND, denn sonst würde ich nich mit gefühlten 50kb/s die 1,6gig laden


----------



## Pøgø (15. Oktober 2008)

seit ihr alle arbeitslos
oder macht ihr blau?


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Oktober 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich glaub ich mach heut Nudelauflauf oder Backkartoffeln. Entscheidet ihr mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


auflauf^^


----------



## Shamozz (15. Oktober 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich glaub ich mach heut Nudelauflauf oder Backkartoffeln. Entscheidet ihr mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Backkartoffeln! Und dazu: Salat!


----------



## heavy-metal (15. Oktober 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich glaub ich mach heut Nudelauflauf oder Backkartoffeln. Entscheidet ihr mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



vote 4 spinat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derinderinderin (15. Oktober 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich glaub ich mach heut Nudelauflauf oder Backkartoffeln. Entscheidet ihr mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rohes Hack, halb und halb!


----------



## NoGravitá (15. Oktober 2008)

mach dir Nudeleinlauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..den hab ich mir auch gestern gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bigenni (15. Oktober 2008)

Pøgø schrieb:


> seit ihr alle arbeitslos
> oder macht ihr blau?



ich bin am kränkeln


----------



## Balmok (15. Oktober 2008)

<--- studentin, semesterferien noch bis Montag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Divinavene (15. Oktober 2008)

Lol, das "Mama zeigt Tochter Pornos" Video und das Taliban Video von Switch reloadet sind ja geil. 

Vor allem bei dem Taliban Video hab ich Tränen gelacht. Ich musste bei den weit aufgerissenen Augen sofort iwie an Loona Lovegood aus Harry Potter denken. Im fünften Teil schaut die auch so... psycho Blick (sagt m ein Freund immer) ^^. Vielleicht konnte ich auch deshalb so darüber lachen, weil man mir den selben Blick nachsagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich glaub ich mach heut Nudelauflauf oder Backkartoffeln. Entscheidet ihr mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schweinsbraten mit Knödel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heavy-metal (15. Oktober 2008)

Pøgø schrieb:


> seit ihr alle arbeitslos
> oder macht ihr blau?



weder noch....ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wollt einfach nur ma gucken wie hie ralles zu gespammt wird...is echt unterhaltsam^^


----------



## .Côco (15. Oktober 2008)

NoGravitá schrieb:


> mach dir Nudeleinlauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nen Nudeleinlauf??? oO ich glaub ich will gar nciht wissen was das genau ist!


----------



## Pøgø (15. Oktober 2008)

Pøgø schrieb:


> seit ihr alle arbeitslos
> oder macht ihr blau?



..


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Tihihihihiihihi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todesfritte (15. Oktober 2008)

Pøgø schrieb:


> seit ihr alle arbeitslos
> oder macht ihr blau?



überstundenabbau


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich glaub ich mach heut Nudelauflauf oder Backkartoffeln. Entscheidet ihr mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vote für NUDELAUFLAUF^^ njam njam


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Pøgø schrieb:


> seit ihr alle arbeitslos
> oder macht ihr blau?



falsch 

aber wir hassen dich alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (15. Oktober 2008)

Pøgø schrieb:


> seit ihr alle arbeitslos
> oder macht ihr blau?



[sakasm on] wir sind alle arbeitslose hart IV schmarotzer die voll die ultra suchtis sind und total geil auf den patch sind [sarkasm off]

ich hab ferien der eine oder andere hat keinen job und die meisten haben auf der arbeit n rechner mit internet.

CHIBBY!


----------



## .Blôôdy. (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich geh schlafen GN8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phamo (15. Oktober 2008)

FERIEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pøgø (15. Oktober 2008)

todesfritte schrieb:


> überstundenabbau






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lutios (15. Oktober 2008)

Jop siehe Edit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Och menn will endlich Zoggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da fällt mir grad was ein

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAMRokKTGG0


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Nen Nudeleinlauf??? oO ich glaub ich will gar nciht wissen was das genau ist!




naja nudelrumfwerfen damit sin eingelaufen sind dann in den backoffen rein^^


----------



## NoGravitá (15. Oktober 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Nen Nudeleinlauf??? oO ich glaub ich will gar nciht wissen was das genau ist!


hehe war ja nix andere mit gemeint als nudelauflauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> [sakasm on] wir sind alle arbeitslose hart IV schmarotzer die voll die ultra suchtis sind und total geil auf den patch sind [sarkasm off]
> 
> ich hab ferien der eine oder andere hat keinen job und die meisten haben auf der arbeit n rechner mit internet.
> 
> CHIBBY!




und zufällig ist grad mittag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

also coco ich kenn da sicher jemand der dir en nudelauflauf macht *duck*


----------



## Captain_Chaos (15. Oktober 2008)

Pøgø schrieb:


> seit ihr alle arbeitslos
> oder macht ihr blau?



Nö, aber wenn man am Rechner arbeitet, dann hat man auch Zeit hier zu schreiben.


----------



## Lutios (15. Oktober 2008)

Ferien ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ohh jaaa nudelauflauf 
Omg da bekomm i do glei Hunger^^


----------



## Rantja (15. Oktober 2008)

NoGravitá schrieb:


> mach dir Nudeleinlauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Made my Day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> Nen Nudeleinlauf??? oO ich glaub ich will gar nciht wissen was das genau ist!




Vote 4 Nudel*ein*lauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Arbeitskollegen schauen schon, ich fall gleich vom Stuhl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (15. Oktober 2008)

Pøgø schrieb:


> seit ihr alle arbeitslos
> oder macht ihr blau?



also bei mir nennt sich das ... ähm ... arbeiten
gibt ja heutzutage wirklich leute die sitzen im Büro und haben da so nen lustigen kasten zum arbeiten und der is dann auch noch mit dem internetz verbindet 

tztztz

wer hat dir die schädeldecke aufgeschraubt und dich randvoll mit Vorurteilen angefüllt?

*knurrt bellt beißt*


----------



## inkomplex (15. Oktober 2008)

NoGravitá schrieb:


> mach dir Nudeleinlauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nudelEINLAUF ... aber natürlich. war sicher angenehm? oO'


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

also ich schieb gerne braten in öfen *duck* bin mal eine rauchen


----------



## todesfritte (15. Oktober 2008)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> Ich geh schlafen GN8
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gn8 ...

wie wär's mit einer runde dancen?


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> also ich schieb gerne braten in öfen *duck* bin mal eine rauchen



Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domiel (15. Oktober 2008)

schichtdienst.. erst wieder freitag malochen.. :-)
gerade alles gepatched.. warte nur noch auf server und dann gehts endlich los..


----------



## NoGravitá (15. Oktober 2008)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> Ich geh schlafen GN8
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Heinz Rühmann war schon nice..der hat geile filme gemacht.


----------



## Tyraila (15. Oktober 2008)

todesfritte schrieb:


> gn8 ...
> 
> wie wär's mit einer runde dancen?





xD zu geil


----------



## Lutios (15. Oktober 2008)

Schlafen nein danke hab gestern rund 15h gepennt xD
Dancen wohl eher
schön ne runde JS gute idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todesfritte (15. Oktober 2008)

ob heinz und melitta auch schon den patch geladen haben?


----------



## .Côco (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> also ich schieb gerne braten in öfen *duck* bin mal eine rauchen




rofl!!

du bist der kracher XD


----------



## Rantja (15. Oktober 2008)

@Shamozz


Kann es sein, daß man dein Pet nicht füttern kann? Oder ist das Absicht?


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

Ja der 2pac ist wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und an die die Zuhause sind gehen die server schon Lass mich raten nein? ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Oktober 2008)

todesfritte schrieb:


> gn8 ...
> 
> wie wär's mit einer runde dancen?


die hats doch voll drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balmok (15. Oktober 2008)

Der neue Startbildschirm ist sooooo hammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Morgen Abend machen wir Gildenausflug zum Dalaran-Krater. "Watch your step around the crater" stand in den Patchnotes... bin mal gespannt, was uns da so erwartet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buffsplz (15. Oktober 2008)

Rongor schrieb:


> Ohne mist, ka
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wennz vonne Malooche is, musse abama ganz fix zum Aatz. Wegen Versicherung und so....


----------



## heavy-metal (15. Oktober 2008)

todesfritte schrieb:


> gn8 ...
> 
> wie wär's mit einer runde dancen?



rofl! geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (15. Oktober 2008)

todesfritte schrieb:


> gn8 ...
> 
> wie wär's mit einer runde dancen?






Ach ja, backen....


----------



## mumba (15. Oktober 2008)

rofl


----------



## Domiel (15. Oktober 2008)

Balmok schrieb:


> Der neue Startbildschirm ist sooooo hammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ein tiefes loch..


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Oktober 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Ach ja, backen....


O_O 
wth??^^


----------



## Divinavene (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin krank, deswegen @ home. Ab morgen wieder Schule. ^^



Lutios schrieb:


> da fällt mir grad was ein
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAMRokKTGG0






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  lol, krasses Video. Wär das mein Kind, bekäms erst Dresche (  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und dann PC weg. Krass wie manche drauf sind.^^


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

Wehr von euch hat die CE ? ^^ 




<---------ich und wehr noch ^^ 




ist heute schon der 13.11.2008 `? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Oktober 2008)

Divinavene schrieb:


> Ich bin krank, deswegen @ home. Ab morgen wieder Schule. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das ist doch dieser "ich bin ein echter ganster" junge... oder?
der spielt dsa doch eh nur


----------



## Shamozz (15. Oktober 2008)

aber er spielt das gut


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Laim!


----------



## Divinavene (15. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das ist doch dieser "ich bin ein echter ganster" junge... oder?
> der spielt dsa doch eh nur



Keine Ahnung. Ich kenn das Kind nicht und hab das Video heute zum ersten Mal gesehen. ^^

Aber selbst wenn es nur geschauspielert war, gehen einige Menschen tatsächlich so ab, wenn sie ihrer Sucht nicht nachgehen können. oO


----------



## todesfritte (15. Oktober 2008)

Pøgø schrieb:


> seit ihr alle arbeitslos
> oder macht ihr blau?



achja


----------



## Rantja (15. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Wehr von euch hat die CE ? ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Bundeswehr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoGravitá (15. Oktober 2008)

todesfritte schrieb:


> ob heinz und melitta auch schon den patch geladen haben?


bei dem video musste ich fast schreien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist ja mal der hammer..nen alter mann begeistert von wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thekillerz (15. Oktober 2008)

1287 Seiten ... O M G ^^   bald  1337 Seiten


----------



## Ritzolus (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich dreh durch, wollt doch nur schnell vor dem arbeiten den patch antesten!!!

VERFLUCHT SEIST DU SPÄTSCHICHT


----------



## djpadi (15. Oktober 2008)

bin eben nach hause gekommen, 
ich lade den patch jetzt mit 100kb / sek 0o
was geht da denn ab? wie ist das bei euch?


----------



## heavy-metal (15. Oktober 2008)

wenn wir schon auf so nem niedrigem niveau angekommen sind, guckt euch mal wieder 
Das an x)


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

todesfritte schrieb:


> achja




Ich hab mein Fussball mein wow und meine Kinder ich Brauch keine Freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol


----------



## Rantja (15. Oktober 2008)

djpadi schrieb:


> bin eben nach hause gekommen,
> ich lade den patch jetzt mit 100kb / sek 0o
> was geht da denn ab? wie ist das bei euch?



Da ich im Vorfeld schon alles gezogen habe, hat es ca eine halbe Stunde gedauert =)


----------



## FieserFiesling (15. Oktober 2008)

yeah..wohnung is endlich fertig geputzt =)
jetzt noch ne runde an die frische luft, arbeiten und dann werd ich meinen schami neuskillen und die letzten 3 level in angriff nehmen =)


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

Lass mich Raten du bist ne Hausfrau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


die habens schön können den Ganzen tag Zocken und neben bei Putzen XD


----------



## Lutios (15. Oktober 2008)

Ja das is der echte Gangster Junge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Typ is einfach nur doof xD
Ich hab auch mein WoW xD und meine Freundin ^^
aber Freundin als 2. lol *scherz*


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Lass mich Raten du bist ne Hausfrau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




und du hast keine ahnung


habt ihr auch so ne scheis riesen werbung von pro 7 rechts oben welches man net weg klicken kann?


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und du hast keine ahnung
> 
> 
> habt ihr auch so ne scheis riesen werbung von pro 7 rechts oben welches man net weg klicken kann?


ja, die stört sau "die alten biester"



mh jetzt isses weg


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und du hast keine ahnung
> 
> 
> habt ihr auch so ne scheis riesen werbung von pro 7 rechts oben welches man net weg klicken kann?



ist ja Normal bin auch ein mann ^^ nein die kack pro 7 ......... kann ich auch nicht Weg klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rantja (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und du hast keine ahnung
> 
> 
> habt ihr auch so ne scheis riesen werbung von pro 7 rechts oben welches man net weg klicken kann?



Jo, voll doof  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muskelbiber (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und du hast keine ahnung
> 
> 
> habt ihr auch so ne scheis riesen werbung von pro 7 rechts oben welches man net weg klicken kann?



jau


----------



## FieserFiesling (15. Oktober 2008)

ja, die werbung pentriert grade meinen bildschirm ^^
und nein, bin keine hausfrau...=)


----------



## heavy-metal (15. Oktober 2008)

das nervt-.-

achja : spam


----------



## djpadi (15. Oktober 2008)

was ne webung? firefox + adblock plus und gut


----------



## Gigafabi (15. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja, die stört sau "die alten biester"
> 
> 
> 
> mh jetzt isses weg



Bei mir gehts nicht weg -.-

Edit: Ok weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

FieserFiesling schrieb:


> ja, die werbung pentriert grade meinen bildschirm ^^
> und nein, bin keine hausfrau...=)




k dann wehr dass ander haus mann ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder dass ganz ander ein Braves kinde dass putz und die schule schwänzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> ist ja Normal bin auch ein mann ^^ nein die kack pro 7 ......... kann ich auch nicht Weg klicken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Natsu nich, deswegen versteht sie´s! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

djpadi schrieb:


> was ne webung? firefox + adblock plus und gut



noja das komtm ab und zu und geht wieder weg


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

djpadi schrieb:


> was ne webung? firefox + adblock plus und gut




darf auf der Arbeit nur IE benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Shaguar93 (15. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> k dann wehr dass ander haus mann ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ähm soll THUG  Tony Hawks Underground heißen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sry wenn net


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> k dann wehr dass ander haus mann ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


es sind ferien... zumindest in hessen =P


----------



## Lutios (15. Oktober 2008)

Jop die Werbung nervt 
Auch spaaam


----------



## .Côco (15. Oktober 2008)

ich muss noch fenster putzen hab aber ma voll keinen bock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Natsu nich, deswegen versteht sie´s!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hä sollte das grad wer verstehen

wer ist mit sie gemeint?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Ähm soll THUG  Tony Hawks Underground heißen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> es sind ferien... zumindest in hessen =P




ja wir in der Schweiz haben früher Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2wochen oder so weil unser sind dise Woche Zu Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ ich möchte wieder in die schule die haben so Viel Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heavy-metal (15. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> darf auf der Arbeit nur IE benutzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol wtf o.O naja dann haste wahrscheinlich bessere antivirenprogramme drauf?

da kommt dann bestimmt jede sekunde "beep" "beep" "beep" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lutios (15. Oktober 2008)

Hab grad übel bock auf Tony Hawks xD
aber aufm Rechner hab ich nix und die 360 steht noch bei meinem Bro -.-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elessor (15. Oktober 2008)

hi leute..hab grad fertiggepatcht, gibts noch kein neues introvideo? kommt das erst am 13.11? bei mir kam nochmal das bc video -.- und auf videos gabs auch nix anderes


----------



## NoGravitá (15. Oktober 2008)

haut mal noch mehr von diesen videos raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will was zum lachen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Oktober 2008)

Lutios schrieb:


> Hab grad übel bock auf Tony Hawks xD
> aber aufm Rechner hab ich nix und die 360 steht noch bei meinem Bro -.-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


apropos 360, ist heute net BiA hells highway draußen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

heavy-metal schrieb:


> lol wtf o.O naja dann haste wahrscheinlich bessere antivirenprogramme drauf?
> 
> da kommt dann bestimmt jede sekunde "beep" "beep" "beep"
> 
> ...




So kann mans sagen. und mach mal macht es BOUM XD


----------



## Sonsbecker (15. Oktober 2008)

leck mich in de täsch - wat habt ihr heute gasgegeben mit den seiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ist das mittagessen schon fertig??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master1611 (15. Oktober 2008)

hey leute wie siehts denn im moment aus ?

Also wie ist der stand keine lust die ganzen antworten von älteren seiten zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke

Gruß


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und du hast keine ahnung
> 
> 
> habt ihr auch so ne scheis riesen werbung von pro 7 rechts oben welches man net weg klicken kann?


Nope hab ich net 
Adblock plus ftw^^


----------



## Muskelbiber (15. Oktober 2008)

thug = (in 2pacs worten) Wenn ich sage Thug meine ich keinen Kriminellen, jemanden der dir auf den Kopf schlägt, ich meine den Unterdrückten. Es gibt 2 Personen, die eine hat alles um erfolgreich zu sein, die andere hat nichts. Wenn die Person, die nichts hat, erfolgreich wird, dann ist sie ein Thug! Für mich ist thug Stolz, ich gehe mit erhobenem Kopf, meine Brust ist raus, ich mache große Schritte, ich spreche laut, ich stottere nicht. Ich bin stark!


----------



## bigenni (15. Oktober 2008)

ob wir da wieder einen tag gut geschrieben bekommen????...weil die server sind garantiert länger als nur bis 14Uhr off


----------



## Shamozz (15. Oktober 2008)

In Hamburg sind auch Ferien! Diese und nächste Woche und dann gehts wieder in die Schule.... boa... die 11# suckt! 


Will mich jemand befreien?

Ich kann gut kochen, aufräumen und zocken. Außerdem sehr pflegeleicht, stubenrein und sehr kuschelig.

Anfragen bitte an:

Menschenhandel GmbH
22415 Hamburg

Verschleppungsstrasse 666


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> leck mich in de täsch - wat habt ihr heute gasgegeben mit den seiten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Schon längst muss wieder um12:45 anfagen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domiel (15. Oktober 2008)

argh.. immer noch down.. ich will endlich mein exotic pet!!


----------



## Sonsbecker (15. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Schon längst muss wieder um12:45 anfagen ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann hoffe ich, es hat geschmeckt


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

Muskelbiber schrieb:


> thug = (in 2pacs worten) Wenn ich sage Thug meine ich keinen Kriminellen, jemanden der dir auf den Kopf schlägt, ich meine den Unterdrückten. Es gibt 2 Personen, die eine hat alles um erfolgreich zu sein, die andere hat nichts. Wenn die Person, die nichts hat, erfolgreich wird, dann ist sie ein Thug! Für mich ist thug Stolz, ich gehe mit erhobenem Kopf, meine Brust ist raus, ich mache große Schritte, ich spreche laut, ich stottere nicht. Ich bin stark!




Ja Brust raus muss ich nicht Ich Wieg 120 Kilo nein kein fat sonder schöne Mukis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (15. Oktober 2008)

ich bin ma ebend duschen und dann essen machen...bis spädder!


----------



## Lutios (15. Oktober 2008)

Das mit dem Tag gutgeschriebn wär scho cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


xD
LAAAAANGWEILIG
ahjaaa


Slipknot ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Master1611 schrieb:


> hey leute wie siehts denn im moment aus ?
> 
> Also wie ist der stand keine lust die ganzen antworten von älteren seiten zu lesen
> 
> ...




was wilst du?


----------



## Captain_Chaos (15. Oktober 2008)

Master1611 schrieb:


> hey leute wie siehts denn im moment aus ?
> 
> Also wie ist der stand keine lust die ganzen antworten von älteren seiten zu lesen
> 
> ...



Also, die Weltwirtschaft erholt sich gerade ein bisschen und die Börsenkurse steigen wieder.


----------



## Alexsusnexus (15. Oktober 2008)

ohh man wie lange denn noch bis 14 Uhr. Will endlich mit den neuen Talenten zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> dann hoffe ich, es hat geschmeckt




danke ja Ein Leckerer dönner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hast du schon mittag oder nicht sonst ein guten abetit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich bin ma ebend duschen und dann essen machen...bis spädder!




ciao ciao

viel spass^^


----------



## Blackmarco (15. Oktober 2008)

Viele nette Menschen hier.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Captain_Chaos schrieb:


> Also, die Weltwirtschaft erholt sich gerade ein bisschen und die Börsenkurse steigen wieder.



fail^^

heute sind dei wieder im minus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lutios (15. Oktober 2008)

xD
Jup 
und es springen grad 100 leute ausm Fenster weil sie kein WoW zoggn können xD


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Ja Brust raus muss ich nicht Ich Wieg 120 Kilo nein kein fat sonder schöne Mukis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Los zeig, Foto mit Datum, dann glaub ichs dir! Vielleicht *hust*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

Blackmarco schrieb:


> Viele nette Menschen hier....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich bin nicht nett ich bin ein BADBOY^^


----------



## Wandor (15. Oktober 2008)

Servus,

Dann reih ich mich mal in die Warteschlage ein. 

*Packung Spekulatius auffreis und aufn Tisch stell*

*in die Runde schau*

Wer will?
-----

Kennt einer ne HP auf der man die Errungenschaften schon mal durschauen kann.. was es so gibt mein ich.

Grüßli


----------



## heavy-metal (15. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Ja Brust raus muss ich nicht Ich Wieg 120 Kilo nein kein fat sonder schöne Mukis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du musst doch nicht lügen, wir sind doch alle süchtig und fett^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Oktober 2008)

Lutios schrieb:


> xD
> Jup
> und es springen grad 100 leute ausm Fenster weil sie kein WoW zoggn können xD


nur 100? o_O


----------



## Lutios (15. Oktober 2008)

nya vlt auch mal 10x xD
aber wir wollen ja nit übertreiben xD


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

heavy-metal schrieb:


> du musst doch nicht lügen, wir sind doch alle süchtig und fett^^




Ich lüge nicht ^^ es gibt leute die nicht nur abreit spielen Fersehe kucken und da bei Pizza essen.


----------



## Divinavene (15. Oktober 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> In Hamburg sind auch Ferien! Diese und nächste Woche und dann gehts wieder in die Schule.... boa... die 11# suckt!
> 
> 
> Will mich jemand befreien?
> ...



lol, komm zu mir. Du machst meinen Haushalt. Levelst für mich und meinen Männe, während ich in der Schule (ebenfalls 11. Klasse^^) und mein Mann in der Arbeit ist. 

Da Menschenhandel kein Gehalt für dich bedeutet, bist du sicher mit nem Schlafplatz bei den Katzen und etwas Essen am Tag sicher zufrieden oder? ^^


----------



## Saytan (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich mach hier auch mal mit,wer ausser mri bestaunt grad den neuen Startbildschirm?


----------



## Domiel (15. Oktober 2008)

was macht iht als erstes nach der neu skillung?


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

wie Coco geht ohne mich duschen...
ich glaub ich bin ma lange auf aussendienst!!


----------



## pixeljedi (15. Oktober 2008)

*keksnehm* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

weiterlesen.... server noch off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buffsplz (15. Oktober 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> In Hamburg sind auch Ferien! Diese und nächste Woche und dann gehts wieder in die Schule.... boa... die 11# suckt!
> 
> 
> Will mich jemand befreien?
> ...



Du bist ein Blutelf-Mage. Keiner will dich zu Hause haben. Aufräumen klappt selten und Deine Kekse sind trocken und bröselig - soviel zum kochen. 
Kuschelig ist vllt. ein Taure und wenn man den lang genug wäscht, müffelt er auch nicht so....


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

Domiel schrieb:


> was macht iht als erstes nach der neu skillung?


Essen für mich und meine Süße kochen


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

Domiel schrieb:


> was macht iht als erstes nach der neu skillung?



gucken wielange ich diesmal für ony solo brauch, müsst ja schneller gehen! vielleicht 1 mal ohne adds


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Divinavene schrieb:


> lol, komm zu mir. Du machst meinen Haushalt. Levelst für mich und meinen Männe, während ich in der Schule (ebenfalls 11. Klasse^^) und mein Mann in der Arbeit ist.
> 
> Da Menschenhandel kein Gehalt für dich bedeutet, bist du sicher mit nem Schlafplatz bei den Katzen und etwas Essen am Tag sicher zufrieden oder? ^^




du gehst noch in die 11 klasse und schon verheiratet?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master1611 (15. Oktober 2008)

Warum fragen denn alle wielang die server offline sind...... die sind bis 14 uhr offline :S und erst dann müsst ihr euch beschweren die brauchen halt immer ne zeit bis sie den patch auf allen servern haben die lahmen säcke von blizz ^^


----------



## Captain_Chaos (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> fail^^
> 
> heute sind dei wieder im minus
> 
> ...



Ok, ich habs nicht so mit der Börse. Aber im Allgemeinen hat es ja wieder einen leichten Aufschwung gegeben. Ich muss mir aber auch keine Sorgen um mein Geld machen. Schließlich habe ich keins. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bigenni (15. Oktober 2008)

Domiel schrieb:


> was macht iht als erstes nach der neu skillung?




wieder off gehen und ärgern...grinssssssssss


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Wandor schrieb:


> Kennt einer ne HP auf der man die Errungenschaften schon mal durschauen kann.. was es so gibt mein ich.
> 
> Grüßli



Tach, ich glaub es gibt hier auf Buffed.de nen Thread, aber frag am besten mal Mr. SUFU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

So muss wieder an die Arbeit ich verfolge dass bisschen mitt ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bist später


----------



## Kusiii (15. Oktober 2008)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> *keksnehm*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Die bleiben auch off... es steht doch bis 14:00 Uhr....

Dauert halt so nen Patch aufzuspielen und alles einzustellen


----------



## Delwod (15. Oktober 2008)

bei mir am fenster fliegen die ganze zeit leute vorbei ( stürzen sich ausen fenster ) kann es sein das die wow server down sind?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> gucken wielange ich diesmal für ony solo brauch, müsst ja schneller gehen! vielleicht 1 mal ohne adds



Ich komm mit und schau zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lutios (15. Oktober 2008)

Welches Geld? O.o
WoW verschlingt doch schon alles^^


----------



## blacktor (15. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Alkazaba (15. Oktober 2008)

Gnaaaaa Patch installiert und nu häng ich hier scho 10min auf dem neuen ENDGEILEN Loginbildschirm von blizz....

NEEEEED ONLINE SERVER!!! bis 14 uhr iss noch viel zu lang -.-


----------



## Actispeedy (15. Oktober 2008)

so und um punkt 2 uhr versuchen alle auf die server zu kommen und dann kackt erstma der loginserver ab weil es zu viel wird xD
ich will zockeeeeen xD


----------



## djpadi (15. Oktober 2008)

ich zock noch ne runde cs^^ so etwa 3stunden -.- dann ist der dl fertig...
die teilpatches hat er bei mir aus irgendeinem grund nicht laden wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man schreibt sich^^


----------



## Shamozz (15. Oktober 2008)

Divinavene schrieb:


> lol, komm zu mir. Du machst meinen Haushalt. Levelst für mich und meinen Männe, während ich in der Schule (ebenfalls 11. Klasse^^) und mein Mann in der Arbeit ist.
> 
> Da Menschenhandel kein Gehalt für dich bedeutet, bist du sicher mit nem Schlafplatz bei den Katzen und etwas Essen am Tag sicher zufrieden oder? ^^



Ich mag Katzen... joa... passt scho  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domiel (15. Oktober 2008)

Master1611 schrieb:


> Warum fragen denn alle wielang die server offline sind...... die sind bis 14 uhr offline :S und erst dann müsst ihr euch beschweren die brauchen halt immer ne zeit bis sie den patch auf allen servern haben die lahmen säcke von blizz ^^



ja genau.. wenn du um 14h anfängst, steh ich schon längst mit meinem exotic pet in sw.. :-P


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> wie Coco geht ohne mich duschen...
> ich glaub ich bin ma lange auf aussendienst!!



Schweinerei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein gehst du nich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wandor (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Tach, ich glaub es gibt hier auf Buffed.de nen Thread, aber frag am besten mal Mr. SUFU
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*SuFu befrag*

*...dachte er kommt da drum rum...hab euch doch so schön mit Keksen besto..ähm ich meine beschenkt...*


----------



## bigenni (15. Oktober 2008)

naja werd ma meine freundin in den arm nehmen...die server sind eh noch off


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> So muss wieder an die Arbeit ich verfolge dass bisschen mitt ihr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Party




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (15. Oktober 2008)

Kusiii schrieb:


> Die bleiben auch off... es steht doch bis 14:00 Uhr....
> 
> Dauert halt so nen Patch aufzuspielen und alles einzustellen



yepp,ich komm damit ja auch klar,war nur als info für die ganzen ungeduldigen nachfrager gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

bigenni schrieb:


> naja werd ma meine freundin in den arm nehmen...die server sind eh noch off






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Party
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gib deinen smileys ma ritalin....


----------



## djpadi (15. Oktober 2008)

was sind denn die exotischen pets bis jetzt??? hat wer nen link^^


----------



## blacktor (15. Oktober 2008)

nexter versuch, gleiches vid wie vorne


----------



## Mallekrieger (15. Oktober 2008)

Blizz will aber verhindern, dass sich zu viele umbringen und hat bei der amerikanischen Regierung angerufen, damit die das USMC und den Special Ops Wing der Luftwaffe losschicken um potentielle (!!) Selbstmörder zu erschießen!
Eine ausgemachte Frechheit wie ich finde und nun bin ich beleidigt und mach mimimi, kann ich mir gar keine Brücke mehr suchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Achja danke für den Keks und so *keks nehm* .
Nun geh ich was Essen...und nur so Blizz Seite sacht Server sind oben, die wollen uns alle verarschen. Da stecken bestimmt die Illuminati hinter!


Bis nachher ^,-


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

djpadi schrieb:


> was sind denn die exotischen pets bis jetzt??? hat wer nen link^^


was für exotische pets?


und was ist ritalin ??


----------



## Divinavene (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du gehst noch in die 11 klasse und schon verheiratet??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nun, ich gehe auf keine normale Schule. Das ist für Erwachenenbildung. Bin 22 Jahre und hol mein Abi nach. ^^
Bin seit einigen Jahren Arbeitsunfähig geschrieben und Hartz IV nervt total! -.- Also musste was anderes her -> abitur. *g*

Leider bin ich auch nicht verheiratet, 'Mann' und 'Männe' sag ich aus macht der Gewohnheit. ^^ Aber ich bin schon fleißig dabei meinem Freund (so ist es ja richtig. ^^ ) etwas zu manipulieren... Vllt bin ich ja in naher Zukunft verheiratet. ^^


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Wandor schrieb:


> *SuFu befrag*
> 
> *...dachte er kommt da drum rum...hab euch doch so schön mit Keksen besto..ähm ich meine beschenkt...*




Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lutios (15. Oktober 2008)

Schau mal ins Hunterforum ... da sind alle^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Divinavene schrieb:


> Nun, ich gehe auf keine normale Schule. Das ist für Erwachenenbildung. Bin 22 Jahre und hol mein Abi nach. ^^
> Bin seit einigen Jahren Arbeitsunfähig geschrieben und Hartz IV nervt total! -.- Also musste was anderes her -> abitur. *g*
> 
> Leider bin ich auch nicht verheiratet, 'Mann' und 'Männe' sag ich aus macht der Gewohnheit. ^^ Aber ich bin schon fleißig dabei meinem Freund (so ist es ja richtig. ^^ ) etwas zu manipulieren... Vllt bin ich ja in naher Zukunft verheiratet. ^^




ach so sag das doch gleich^^

dachte schon^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Lutios schrieb:


> Schau mal ins Hunterforum ... da sind alle^^




ach so hunter pets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domiel (15. Oktober 2008)

djpadi schrieb:


> was sind denn die exotischen pets bis jetzt??? hat wer nen link^^



wowhead.com/pets ;-)


----------



## bigenni (15. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> nexter versuch, gleiches vid wie vorne




voll goilllllllllllllllllll

hab pippi in den augen


----------



## feaiix (15. Oktober 2008)

Hier findest du alle Pets^^ 
auch die exotischen 
http://petopia.brashendeavors.net/
müpmüp hoffentlich darf man den hier posten xD


----------



## Rantja (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was für exotische pets?
> 
> 
> und was ist ritalin ??



Er meint, welche Pets für Beastmaster nunh zugängig sind, wobei die eher die Frage ist, welche es nicht sind =)

Edith: Ritalin ist ein Beruhigungsmittel!


----------



## Shamozz (15. Oktober 2008)

Rantja schrieb:


> Er meint, welche Pets für Beastmaster nunh zugängig sind, wobei die eher die Frage ist, welche es nicht sind =)



Ich glaub Druiden sind immer noch Tabu.... warum auch immer


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Divinavene schrieb:


> Nun, ich gehe auf keine normale Schule. Das ist für Erwachenenbildung. Bin 22 Jahre und hol mein Abi nach. ^^
> Bin seit einigen Jahren Arbeitsunfähig geschrieben und Hartz IV nervt total! -.- Also musste was anderes her -> abitur. *g*
> 
> Leider bin ich auch nicht verheiratet, 'Mann' und 'Männe' sag ich aus macht der Gewohnheit. ^^ Aber ich bin schon fleißig dabei meinem Freund (so ist es ja richtig. ^^ ) etwas zu manipulieren... Vllt bin ich ja in naher Zukunft verheiratet. ^^



Na dann wünsch ich viel Glück beim Abitur und beim Überreden deines Freundes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Actispeedy (15. Oktober 2008)

öhm ich hab en kleines problem und zwar hab ich gemerkt das meine realmlist.wtf WEG is oO kann es sein das ich die bei dem löschen von dem Cache ordner versehntlich mit gelöscht habe oder is die nun einfach weg?
und noch ne frage was macht ihr mit den ganzen addons? zockt ihr erstma ohne bis auf die wichtigsten wie bagnon? weil ich hab en komplett andres ui...


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Ich glaub Druiden sind immer noch Tabu.... warum auch immer



Das wär ne Jagd auf Druiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fre_k (15. Oktober 2008)

öhm...
kann mir evtl einer helfen? (pm wär nice, muss gerade wieder arbeiten und kann das erste heute abend lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Melih (15. Oktober 2008)

Noch 1 stunde dann kann man sich einloggen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


naja solange werd ich psp oder DS spielen^^


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was für exotische pets?
> 
> 
> und was ist ritalin ??



Scheisse bist du ungebildet also in der schweizer chemiebranche arbeitest auch nich und ads hast leider au nich


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

bigenni schrieb:


> voll goilllllllllllllllllll
> 
> hab pippi in den augen




Nr 3 und 4 die besten


----------



## Gigafabi (15. Oktober 2008)

fre_k schrieb:


> öhm...
> kann mir evtl einer helfen? (pm wär nice, muss gerade wieder arbeiten und kann das erste heute abend lesen
> 
> 
> ...



Schon repair.exe probiert?


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Scheisse bist du ungebildet also in der schweizer chemiebranche arbeitest auch nich und ads hast leider au nich




ach nerv nicht rum


----------



## bigenni (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Nr 3 und 4 die besten




jo stimmt...aber der rest iss och net schlecht hab mich fast am döner erstickt^^


----------



## pixeljedi (15. Oktober 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Ich glaub Druiden sind immer noch Tabu.... warum auch immer



*Mist*  ich hab mich so gefreut^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melian (15. Oktober 2008)

Na toll.. das ist man zweimal im jahr krankt, und beides mal an patchtagen, wo man natürlich nicht spielen kann -.-

GRRRRR


----------



## .Côco (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> wie Coco geht ohne mich duschen...
> ich glaub ich bin ma lange auf aussendienst!!




lach^^ du Nudel du XD


----------



## Spy123 (15. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen an alle Urlauber ^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Noch 1 stunde dann kann man sich einloggen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




mhm du bist aber optimistisch^^


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Scheisse bist du ungebildet also in der schweizer chemiebranche arbeitest auch nich und ads hast leider au nich



Aggro-Fabii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## feaiix (15. Oktober 2008)

o.O ich hab schon verstanden was er meinte ;S
auf der seite sind alle pets die man zähmen kann und die exotischen mit (EXOTIC) gekennzeichnet...


----------



## SirCire (15. Oktober 2008)

fre_k schrieb:


> öhm...
> kann mir evtl einer helfen? (pm wär nice, muss gerade wieder arbeiten und kann das erste heute abend lesen
> 
> 
> ...


ich sehe das problem schon. Vista  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Runterschmeißen, XP drauf und alles neu installieren...
ansonsten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich finde den neuen loginscreen übringes derbst nice.. endlich mal action aufm monitor beim einloggen... ich mag die farbe


----------



## Daretina (15. Oktober 2008)

Rantja schrieb:


> Edith: Ritalin ist ein Beruhigungsmittel!




WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA o_O voll daneben ^^ Ritalin ist ein aufputschmittel ^^ wird leuten mit ADS/ ADHS gegeben. Durch den Dopaminmangel im Hirn sind sie "aufgeregt" und können sich nich wirklich konzentrieren, reden ohne . und , ^^ das AUFPUTSCHMITTEL ritalin ist als ersatz des Dopamins gedacht. sonit werden sie rhuiger.. nimmt jemand der nicht ADS/ ADHS hat Ritalin isser wie auf drogen ^^

sry must ich klarstellen

*bis 2 uhr wart* -.-


----------



## Domiel (15. Oktober 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Ich glaub Druiden sind immer noch Tabu.... warum auch immer



gnome leider auch


----------



## heavy-metal (15. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> nexter versuch, gleiches vid wie vorne



nimm das merkel!!
killerspiele 1 merkel 0!!

am geilsten is eh noch:
Und auf Platz 1: Gamesstatredakteure die wo Killerspiele testen tuhen
damit flame ich meine deutschlehrerin per email


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> lach^^ du Nudel du XD


WB .Côco ^^


----------



## Divinavene (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Na dann wünsch ich viel Glück beim Abitur und beim Überreden deines Freundes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das kann ich gebrauchen danke. ^^

Wobei mein Männe sich ja schon einmal verplattert hat. Er wollte mir nen Verlobungsring zu Weihnachten schenken, als er es bemerkte meinte er. "So ne Schei***! Nee, bekommst nix von mir. ich hasse Weihnachten". Aber so ne PS 3 (sein Geschenk) ist ja so verlockend... Und dann noch nen neuen Fernseher (so ein flaches Ding. kenn mich damit nicht aus^^) sind so überzeugend... Es ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis ich nen Ring habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

He he, bin ganz schön fies. ^^


----------



## NoGravitá (15. Oktober 2008)

ich will nen Druiden als Pet....*mal ne nachricht an Blizz schreibt* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder so ne kuh die man auch grillen kann xD wäre beides nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach nerv nicht rum



watt denn iss doch wahr gabs inner scheiz auch die pisa studie oder wars dort nur ein pizzastudium


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Melian schrieb:


> Na toll.. das ist man zweimal im jahr krankt, und beides mal an patchtagen, wo man natürlich nicht spielen kann -.-
> 
> GRRRRR



das ist wohl pech^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Divinavene schrieb:


> Das kann ich gebrauchen danke. ^^
> 
> Wobei mein Männe sich ja schon einmal verplattert hat. Er wollte mir nen Verlobungsring zu Weihnachten schenken, als er es bemerkte meinte er. "So ne Schei***! Nee, bekommst nix von mir. ich hasse Weihnachten". Aber so ne PS 3 (sein Geschenk) ist ja so verlockend... Und dann noch nen neuen Fernseher (so ein flaches Ding. kenn mich damit nicht aus^^) sind so überzeugend... Es ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis ich nen Ring habe.
> 
> ...




lol oke^^


----------



## Shamozz (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Nr 3 und 4 die besten





Was hälst du davon?


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

re vom futter, alles frisch ?


----------



## Rantja (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Scheisse bist du ungebildet also in der schweizer chemiebranche arbeitest auch nich und ads hast leider au nich



Was will mir der Autor damit sagen?


----------



## blacktor (15. Oktober 2008)

heavy-metal schrieb:


> nimm das merkel!!
> killerspiele 1 merkel 0!!
> 
> am geilsten is eh noch:
> ...



rofl !


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Daretina schrieb:


> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA o_O voll daneben ^^ Ritalin ist ein aufputschmittel ^^ wird leuten mit ADS/ ADHS gegeben. Durch den Dopaminmangel im Hirn sind sie "aufgeregt" und können sich nich wirklich konzentrieren, reden ohne . und , ^^ das AUFPUTSCHMITTEL ritalin ist als ersatz des Dopamins gedacht. sonit werden sie rhuiger.. nimmt jemand der nicht ADS/ ADHS hat Ritalin isser wie auf drogen ^^
> 
> sry must ich klarstellen
> 
> *bis 2 uhr wart* -.-



Gebildet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm du bist aber optimistisch^^



Wiso? die 1 stunde mit GTA (psp) zu vertreiben  wo man leute umfahren kann macht doch spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> re vom futter, alles frisch ?




Maraaaaaaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> re vom futter, alles frisch ?



wb


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach nerv nicht rum




Wirt nich so agressiv nur weil man kein wow zocken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Wiso? die 1 stunde mit GTA (psp) zu vertreiben  wo man leute umfahren kann macht doch spass
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ne ich meine das in 1 stunde die server on sein sollen^^


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Was hälst du davon?




Einfach nur roflol^^


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Wirt nich so agressiv nur weil man kein wow zocken kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schlimm diese Süchtlinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bigenni (15. Oktober 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Was hälst du davon?




ich liebe die Krieg der Sterne filme...aber das iss ma was goiles echt nice gemacht


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

AFKaffee holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (15. Oktober 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bUxi_Eo6fU

das musste mal sein


----------



## heavy-metal (15. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> rofl !



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domiel (15. Oktober 2008)

immer noch down..


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

bigenni schrieb:


> ich liebe die Krieg der Sterne filme...aber das iss ma was goiles echt nice gemacht



mhm leider versteht man da nichts ohne sound^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Domiel schrieb:


> immer noch down..



haben ja noch nicht 16 uhr


----------



## bigenni (15. Oktober 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> das musste mal sein



na toll geht net


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

Leute ihr rafft es nich oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die Server kommen im Leben nich um 14 Uhr on.....und sollte es doch der Fall sein, sind die nach 10 mins wieder down weil sich ca. 4 Millionen Spieler einloggen wollen


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> das musste mal sein



sry this video is no longer available??? oO


----------



## Rantja (15. Oktober 2008)

Schauspielerisch viel anspruchsvoller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Visoth (15. Oktober 2008)

Bin drin in der matrix und spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Divinavene (15. Oktober 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> das musste mal sein



Also ich kann mir das Vid nicht anschauen, wurde gelöscht. Steht da. Ist das bei wem auch so? 

Möchte noch mehr funny vid's sehen. ^^


----------



## Melih (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne ich meine das in 1 stunde die server on sein sollen^^



Sowas kann man doch durchhalten ....... du etwa nicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab da unter den link gemacht... keine ahnung warums nicht geht^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bUxi_Eo6fU


----------



## Blackmarco (15. Oktober 2008)

Divinavene schrieb:


> Also ich kann mir das Vid nicht anschauen, wurde gelöscht. Steht da. Ist das bei wem auch so?
> 
> Möchte noch mehr funny vid's sehen. ^^





Nööö scheint weg zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heavy-metal (15. Oktober 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=i4NU_EJi-eU    geil^^ 

geh dir ma deinen fuß zusammen basteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Rantja schrieb:


> Schauspielerisch viel anspruchsvoller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




more?^^


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Schlimm diese Süchtlinge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin auch einer muss wow spielen sonst lauf ich amok


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Oktober 2008)

Rantja schrieb:


> Schauspielerisch viel anspruchsvoller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das ist ja dämlicher als "warum liegt hier stroh"


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Sowas kann man doch durchhalten ....... du etwa nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




doch doch bin eh arbeiten bis halb 5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also von dem her^^

und da ich sowieso ruf farmen muss bin ich grad net so scharf auf wow^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das ist ja dämlicher als "warum liegt hier stroh"



versteht man es wen man kein ton hat?^^


----------



## Rantja (15. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das ist ja dämlicher als "warum liegt hier stroh"



Schonmal irgendwo einen Porno mit geistigem Anspruch gesehen? Nein? Ich auch nicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

ohne Ton sin die Vids kacke :-(
so in 3 Stunden geh ich heim, den rest vom Patch laden....und heute Nacht dann einloggen wenn die Server wieder da sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (15. Oktober 2008)

Der dies jährige Klaus Kinski Schauspiel Preis geht aaaaaaaaan: Billige Porno Filme mit noch schlechteren "Schauspielern"


----------



## Rantja (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> versteht man es wen man kein ton hat?^^



Lol, nee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verdamnislord (15. Oktober 2008)

-.- Kan irgendwie nima Zitieren... naja egal. Aber ich bin mir da ja nicht sooo sicher das die Server Punkt 14Uhr oben sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (15. Oktober 2008)

Rantja schrieb:


> Schonmal irgendwo einen Porno mit geistigem Anspruch gesehen? Nein? Ich auch nicht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sowas gibt es?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Rantja schrieb:


> Lol, nee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




toll -.-^^


----------



## NoGravitá (15. Oktober 2008)

jetzt laggen die Buffed server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Verdamnislord schrieb:


> -.- Kan irgendwie nima Zitieren... naja egal. Aber ich bin mir da ja nicht sooo sicher das die Server Punkt 14Uhr oben sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



werden sie auch nicht keine angst


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Oktober 2008)

Rantja schrieb:


> Schonmal irgendwo einen Porno mit geistigem Anspruch gesehen? Nein? Ich auch nicht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


zumindest kann man dialoge erwarten, die über dem niveau eines durchschnitts- uwe boll films liegen...


----------



## Gigafabi (15. Oktober 2008)

Verdamnislord schrieb:


> -.- Kan irgendwie nima Zitieren... naja egal. Aber ich bin mir da ja nicht sooo sicher das die Server Punkt 14Uhr oben sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich rechne damit, das er erst um ca. 15:00 Uhr bereit ist


----------



## Damiane (15. Oktober 2008)

boah, man kommt ja mit dem Lesen kaum nach, so viele neue Posts sind hier seit meiner Mittagspause geschrieben worden....

So, noch 2,5 Stunden, dann ist Feierabend........


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

Hört den mal^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFfoGRPQKPk&NR=1


----------



## Rantja (15. Oktober 2008)

NoGravitá schrieb:


> jetzt laggen die Buffed server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Alarm!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

lol, der Feuerwehr scheiß is schon geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "ALARM! ALARM!"   Hammer ^^ aber die Tussi sieht geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verdamnislord (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> werden sie auch nicht keine angst



Befürchte ich ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Muss aber eh noch schauen wie ich mein Warlock skillen soll. Gebrechen voll oder nur teilweise ohne Heimsuchung dafür im Dämobaum sl hmm.....


----------



## Verdamnislord (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> werden sie auch nicht keine angst



Befürchte ich ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Muss aber eh noch schauen wie ich mein Warlock skillen soll. Gebrechen voll oder nur teilweise ohne Heimsuchung dafür im Dämobaum sl hmm.....
 Edit: sry für doppeltpost internet hat irwie probs


----------



## Shamozz (15. Oktober 2008)

Schon mal nen Kritischen Treffer in echt gesehen?


----------



## StepBack (15. Oktober 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Schon mal nen Kritischen Treffer in echt gesehen?


oh lol


----------



## heavy-metal (15. Oktober 2008)

kann mir ma einer sagen wie ichn vid. direkt hier verlinken kann? thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (15. Oktober 2008)

lol,wie geil is der denn?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BleaKill (15. Oktober 2008)

lol^^


----------



## NoGravitá (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> lol, der Feuerwehr scheiß is schon geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja,der würd ich auch mal begegnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

Noch was zum geiern^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UepnKte98jA...feature=related


----------



## Verdamnislord (15. Oktober 2008)

Boah, warum ist den das hier auf einma alles so langsam? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (15. Oktober 2008)

[ekicheklammerunddarindarfnurYOUTUBEstehenVideo link v4pWswDOJTk und dann dasgleiche nur in /YOUTUBE]

also [youtube*]v4pWswDOJTk[/youtube*]


----------



## blacktor (15. Oktober 2008)

heavy-metal schrieb:


> kann mir ma einer sagen wie ichn vid. direkt hier verlinken kann? thx
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du hast zB http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOlx8kdYncg
jetz machst du [..youtube] dann kommt hier der link NACH dem = (sieht so aus hOlx8kdYncg ) und dann [../youtube]

natürlich ohne die punkte drin


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

Weil ihr alles mit euren Video´s vollmüllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Actispeedy (15. Oktober 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=eqBqg2nW6Sw

ohman hab ich mich kaputt gelacht xD noch 2 kilometör xD


----------



## dejaspeed (15. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> O_O
> wth??^^




Technoviking einself!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rantja (15. Oktober 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Schon mal nen Kritischen Treffer in echt gesehen?



Rofl



Ich möchte einmal im Leben so wenig Hirn wie diese zwei haben, vielleicht steige ich dann dahinter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verdamnislord (15. Oktober 2008)

Actispeedy schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=eqBqg2nW6Sw
> 
> ohman hab ich mich kaputt gelacht xD noch 2 kilometör xD



Lol so ein Trottel.


----------



## bigenni (15. Oktober 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWIWtrkZxUw...feature=related

zieht euch das ma rein


----------



## heavy-metal (15. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> du hast zB http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOlx8kdYncg
> jetz machst du [..youtube] dann kommt hier der link NACH dem = (sieht so aus hOlx8kdYncg ) und dann [../youtube]
> 
> natürlich ohne die punkte drin



geil danke, hatte da noch das "=" drinne ^^


----------



## Shamozz (15. Oktober 2008)

Rantja schrieb:


> Rofl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah! Das ist definitiv  das geilste Video aller Zeiten!

Großartig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heavy-metal (15. Oktober 2008)

ok dann nochma^^



das geilste überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Actispeedy (15. Oktober 2008)

noch 31 minuten und 14 sekunden!!!!


----------



## Shamozz (15. Oktober 2008)

Da ich grade meine Zeitung studiere (ab und zu ne FAZ bewart mich vorm totalbstürz)

und dazu:


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

nur noch 30 M bis buffed über Füllt wirt mit server Down,kack Blizzard, für was Bezhal ich 13.....


und dann geht buffed down wegen den Vielen leuten XD


----------



## Qfell (15. Oktober 2008)

die poste flut lässt leicht nach!!!
gibt es anzeichen, dass die server wieder on gehen oder was???


----------



## Rantja (15. Oktober 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Yeah! Das ist definitiv  das geilste Video aller Zeiten!
> 
> Großartig!
> 
> ...



Oh ja, definitiv =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und reparier mal den Link zu deinem Pet oder ist das Absicht?



heavy-metal schrieb:


> das geilste überhaupt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Vielleicht sollte die Mutter von dem Kleinen auch mal öfter in sein Zimmer schauen... Echt krank!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heavy-metal (15. Oktober 2008)

das kann doch nich sein! gogo spam


----------



## .Côco (15. Oktober 2008)

mir is langweilig...erzähl mal einer was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

need neues thema


----------



## Saytan (15. Oktober 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWIWtrkZxUw...feature=related

GOD LIKE!!!!^^


----------



## Saytan (15. Oktober 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWIWtrkZxUw...feature=related

GOD LIKE!!!!^^


----------



## Verdamnislord (15. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> nur noch 30 M bis buffed über Füllt wirt mit server Down,kack Blizzard, für was Bezhal ich 13.....
> 
> 
> und dann geht buffed down wegen den Vielen leuten XD



Glaub ich auch^^


----------



## Slavery (15. Oktober 2008)

So, ich verabschied mich dann mal, euer Video-Gespame is unerträglich, wenn man sie nich anschauen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bye ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verdamnislord (15. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> nur noch 30 M bis buffed über Füllt wirt mit server Down,kack Blizzard, für was Bezhal ich 13.....
> 
> 
> und dann geht buffed down wegen den Vielen leuten XD



Glaub ich auch^^
Edit: sry alles is so langsam


----------



## Verdamnislord (15. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> nur noch 30 M bis buffed über Füllt wirt mit server Down,kack Blizzard, für was Bezhal ich 13.....
> 
> 
> und dann geht buffed down wegen den Vielen leuten XD



Glaub ich auch^^
Edit: sry alles is so langsam


----------



## bruderelfe (15. Oktober 2008)

Man, es wird zeit das die server wieder an denn start gehen^^


----------



## Forderz (15. Oktober 2008)

Patch 8% fertig

135 MB/1,62 GB  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja muss gleich eh wieder weg, heut abend ists dann fertig hoffentlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heavy-metal (15. Oktober 2008)

Rantja schrieb:


> Oh ja, definitiv =)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das wär vllt ne lösung, oder der sohn hält seine mutter gefangen un kontrolliert sie
(zitat vom 2. stefan raab aus switch reloaded) wir werden es nie wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so isses doch oder? sagt der das anders? wir werden es nie wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (15. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> So, ich verabschied mich dann mal, euer Video-Gespame is unerträglich, wenn man sie nich anschauen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




och männooo...nich weggehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (15. Oktober 2008)

Das ich auch mal ein Beitrag Leiste...


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

Leute nicht videos posten was Erzälen ^^ kann videos nicht kucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> mir is langweilig...erzähl mal einer was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



I am emrgently horny on you  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Actispeedy (15. Oktober 2008)

so euch ist langweilig? ihr könnt nicht mehr abwarten?
zieht euch das rein! http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=m_ex1a1ilpk xD deshalb liebe ich TS! sowas geiles xD ich kann nimmer...


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

mhm also buffed hält schon noch mehr leute durch

haben imo nur ca 3k leute auf der seite und rekord liegt bei 8k^^


----------



## .Côco (15. Oktober 2008)

jetzt hört doch ma mit der video kacke auf. is ja echt ma nervig....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

erzählt mal lieber was.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

kann dich verstehen manu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


natsu dissen macht heut auch kein spaß


----------



## Stecher1992 (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich komm nach hause hatte den patch durchlaufen lassen und hatte gehofft das alles ohne probleme abläuft  und der patch installiert ist wenn ich komm.. ihc mach den bildschirm an : Das google-desktop-such programm kann fehler verursachen 

DRECK ^^


----------



## .Côco (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> I am emrgently horny on you
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




oO  hö?


----------



## Rantja (15. Oktober 2008)

Descartes schrieb:


> Das ich auch mal ein Beitrag Leiste...



Absolut genial =)


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> kann dich verstehen manu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tja selber schuld könnt ja jemand anderes suchen gibt ja genug leute hier


@ coco was wilst den hören?^^


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

so ein haufen Hirnwichse wie es auf youtube gibt is ja nimmer normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlamm (15. Oktober 2008)

Gott sei dank, der patch hat sich ohne zu mucken auf meinen PC geladen und scheint auch zu funktionieren....nur noch warten bis der server wieder frei ist und dann KERNHUND ich kommeeee^^


----------



## Leitungswasser (15. Oktober 2008)

naja, bis die server on kommen hat man noch genug zeit, die beste verarschung von starwars zu schaun!

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Fk7KQ6Z2-cE und folgende teile!


edit: der supergeile song im 3. teil ist http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=b5HCFRhtmgc


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

Man ist dass Cool wen der Chef nicht da ist


----------



## Öbelix1 (15. Oktober 2008)

postet mal nicht soviele vids ich komme nicht hinterher^^


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

btw. letztens in der Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMbvXRe3bJg

ich bin der mit der Mütze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also der der auf die Mütze bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (15. Oktober 2008)

So langsam kommen wir in die heiße Phase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 >Go Server, Go Server!


----------



## heavy-metal (15. Oktober 2008)

gogo 1300 inc!!^^
naja 3.0 is fertig jetz hab ich besseres zu tun als mit euch zu spammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schorki (15. Oktober 2008)

next side.....möp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Divinavene (15. Oktober 2008)

bigenni schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWIWtrkZxUw...feature=related
> 
> zieht euch das ma rein




Nein wie geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Am geisten war ja die Stelle, wo die Polizisten gezogt haben und die Jungs den Nachbarn beim "bullebum" zu gehört haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Öbelix1 (15. Oktober 2008)

sry soviel ... lags grade^^ doppelpost ô0


----------



## .Côco (15. Oktober 2008)

keine ahnung natsu...irgendwas.

Wie es euch geht, wie das wetter bei euch ist. was es zu essen gab/gibt usw. ^^

(warum Ruven horny auf mich is....)


----------



## Öbelix1 (15. Oktober 2008)

1300 SPAAAM XD


----------



## Clusta (15. Oktober 2008)

Stecher1992 schrieb:


> Ich komm nach hause hatte den patch durchlaufen lassen und hatte gehofft das alles ohne probleme abläuft  und der patch installiert ist wenn ich komm.. ihc mach den bildschirm an : Das google-desktop-such programm kann fehler verursachen
> 
> DRECK ^^



Kommt bei jedem, hab das nichtmal installiert ^^


achja *auch mal aufgewacht* *wink* :>


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

1300 FTW!!!!!!!!!11111111!!!!!!!!einundelfzig

EDITH: MUHAHAHAHAHA hat geklappt ^^


----------



## Qfell (15. Oktober 2008)

gibts n inschriftenkunde powerlvlguide?^^


----------



## Hexorio (15. Oktober 2008)

jippi, ich hab auf seite 1300 geschrieben !


----------



## heavy-metal (15. Oktober 2008)

los gogo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will auch bei der 1337. seite dabei sein^^


----------



## Qfell (15. Oktober 2008)

gibts n inschriftenkunde powerlvlguide?^^


----------



## heavy-metal (15. Oktober 2008)

jjjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ^^


----------



## ArschVomDienst (15. Oktober 2008)

hi xD


----------



## Verdamnislord (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich auch!!!
Edit: Juhuu auf 1300 (!!!) geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Öbelix1 (15. Oktober 2008)

ich werde first auf *1337*!^^


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> oO  hö?




wasn???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Blôôdy. (15. Oktober 2008)

So bin wieder wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

Qfell schrieb:


> gibts n inschriftenkunde powerlvlguide?^^



ja sogar heir auf buffed, hab den erst gestern angeschaut, aber kein Bock den zu suchen ^^


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

werd ma eben wäsche hoch holen^^


----------



## .Côco (15. Oktober 2008)

irgendwie seid ihr hier langweilig heute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich bin ma kurz afk


----------



## Flooza (15. Oktober 2008)

omg drehen jetzt alle durch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (15. Oktober 2008)

soooo 13.49 

habe kaffee und kekse ^^ das spammen das die server nich on sind kann beginnen xD


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> *(warum Ruven horny auf mich is....)*



ist glaub jede frau^^

wetter schön halbblauer himmel und warm^^


----------



## Bes1 (15. Oktober 2008)

omg noch 10 Minuten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111111111eins eins eins


----------



## Öbelix1 (15. Oktober 2008)

13.50...10mins und dann noch gefühlte 2stunden...


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> irgendwie seid ihr hier langweilig heute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




sry aber brauche voll lange bis ich ne nachricht schicken kann -.-



mhm die doofe werbung is back


----------



## Qfell (15. Oktober 2008)

server down?


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

SERVER SIND ON  JIPPIIIIEIEIEIE


----------



## Greka (15. Oktober 2008)

Wartungsarbeiten bis 15:00 Uhr verlängert.


----------



## Firefoxius (15. Oktober 2008)

Wartungsarbeiten um 1 h verlängert *typisch* ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verdamnislord (15. Oktober 2008)

Flooza schrieb:


> omg drehen jetzt alle durch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja klar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bes1 (15. Oktober 2008)

8 Minuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuten !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STAR1988 (15. Oktober 2008)

Bes1 schrieb:


> omg noch 10 Minuten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111111111eins eins eins




ne nich 10 min -> 1 std 10 min noch wartungsarbeiten werden verlängert  wie immer!


----------



## zeberer (15. Oktober 2008)

......................


Schaut mal bei blizzard !
server bis 16 uhr offline !!!!


----------



## Qfell (15. Oktober 2008)

warum sind die server noch nich on? waruuM?


----------



## Ruven (15. Oktober 2008)

loool yeah


----------



## zeberer (15. Oktober 2008)

zeberer schrieb:


> ......................
> 
> 
> Schaut mal bei blizzard !
> server bis 16 uhr offline !!!!




hehehehe warn nen  witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
muhahahahahaha


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

also ich verteile grad meine Talentpunkte, weiß nich was ihr habt O_o


----------



## Balu86 (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> SERVER SIND ON  JIPPIIIIEIEIEIE



Also ich weiß ja nicht auf welchen Server du spielst aber es sind noch alle Offline


----------



## mumba (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruhe Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiier!
Spielt nicht mit meinen Gefühlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leitungswasser (15. Oktober 2008)

jeah nochmehr gespamme^^


----------



## Copeland (15. Oktober 2008)

So dann können ja alle dies noch nicht kennen mal auf 

http://www.myspass.de/de/ulmentv/uwe/index.html

vorbeigucken.


----------



## Bes1 (15. Oktober 2008)

gut dann kann ich ja jetzt noch beruhigt noch ein bissel ins fitnesstudio gehen^^


----------



## Hexorio (15. Oktober 2008)

*heul* bis 15 Uhr warten


----------



## PaulOez (15. Oktober 2008)

Bis 16:00 Uhr verlängert? Ich muss heut noch zur Nachtschicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Actispeedy (15. Oktober 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh   chips cola zigaretten alles schon aufm tisch stehen und die brauchen ne stunde länger WWWWTTTTFFFFF ich halt das nimmer aus aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa -.-


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

Server länger down^^ Sehr gut ^^
Ich hän ma Wäsche auf xD


----------



## Verdamnislord (15. Oktober 2008)

Waaas, 16Uhr????? Na hoffe ja nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bes1 (15. Oktober 2008)

dann kann ich ja beruhigt noch ne runde ins fitnesstudio gehen^^


----------



## Forderz (15. Oktober 2008)

Server werden eh wieder Morgen oder so stabil laufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

heut abend wenn sie wieder on sind werden sich 10 Millionen Menschen gleichzeitig einloggen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pøgø (15. Oktober 2008)

Juhu 13 Euro fürs warten
Jedes Monat 

JUHU

*-.-.jpg


----------



## Hexorio (15. Oktober 2008)

*heul* bis 15 Uhr warten


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

Balu86 schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nicht auf welchen Server du spielst aber es sind noch alle Offline



Perenolde ^^


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

Verdamnislord schrieb:


> Waaas, 16Uhr????? Na hoffe ja nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich hoffe bis 17:30 weil dann bin ich Zuhause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (15. Oktober 2008)

hihi das is lustig xD ich geh ma bügeln ^^


----------



## Bes1 (15. Oktober 2008)

und ich will einer der 10Millionen sein^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winara (15. Oktober 2008)

Wäre doch die Überraschung des Jahrhunderts gewesen wenn Blizzard Termine echt mal schafft einzuhalten!

Andererseits: Es ist ein Riesenbrocken von Patch....


----------



## cfcNigel (15. Oktober 2008)

ja da war doch was mit " Don't play at Patch-Day" !!!

Sag mal Jungs müsst ihr nicht Arbeiten oder so was, ich weis nicht ich sitz bis 17 Uhr auf der arbeit


----------



## Rantja (15. Oktober 2008)

Actispeedy schrieb:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh   chips cola zigaretten alles schon aufm tisch stehen und die brauchen ne stunde länger WWWWTTTTFFFFF ich halt das nimmer aus aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa -.-



*bricht in wilde panik aus*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

XD hier haste was Xely 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QI8zF0Lqis

dann halt so


----------



## Asterix1703 (15. Oktober 2008)

So wenn euch langweilig ist zeige ich euch mal meine HP www.Asterix.pcip.de

Viel Spass


----------



## buffsplz (15. Oktober 2008)

cfcNigel schrieb:


> ja da war doch was mit " Don't play at Patch-Day" !!!
> 
> Sag mal Jungs müsst ihr nicht Arbeiten oder so was, ich weis nicht ich sitz bis 17 Uhr auf der arbeit




Na und. Daddelst doch auch im I-Net auf der arbeit. Also, warum sollen das nicht auch andere tun?!


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

man buffed ist lahm


----------



## Visoth (15. Oktober 2008)

Asterix1703 schrieb:


> So wenn euch langweilig ist zeige ich euch mal meine HP www.Asterix.pcip.de
> 
> Viel Spass




WAYNE


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

sach mal laaagt der buffed server O_o 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

ich hoffe ja es wird verlängert auf 17.00^^


----------



## .Blôôdy. (15. Oktober 2008)

85.214.45.126:1215  Mein TS hilft gegen langeweile würd mich freuen wenn paar viel kommen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STAR1988 (15. Oktober 2008)

* --- APOKALYPSE NOW ---* AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Perenolde ^^




sehr löblich^^

home, sweet home  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PaulOez (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> man buffed ist lahm



Tja, Buffed is so lahm weil alle die endlich drauf warten das die Server wieder on sind sich bei buffed rumtreiben =)


----------



## .Côco (15. Oktober 2008)

wat is die seite denn heute so verspackt? es läd ewig und irgendwie machts dauernd ladefehler oder sowas.  endnervig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> sehr löblich^^
> 
> home, sweet home
> 
> ...



yeah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und bloody, wir sind alle arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nix TS :'(


----------



## bruderelfe (15. Oktober 2008)

Das ist wieder typisch blizz, war klar das die bis 14uhr nicht fertig sind! Rechne dann mal nicht damit das wir vor heute abend 21uhr wieder zocken können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es ist immer das selbe, ich will langsam mal wieder zocken^^


----------



## Murgul5 (15. Oktober 2008)

Nein! 7 Minuten zu spät ich werde Sterben! ^^


----------



## Rastas (15. Oktober 2008)

jop ... maaan
afk


----------



## Shamozz (15. Oktober 2008)

Sind die Server schon fertig?

Bei mir wirds noch dauern, aber Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> wat is die seite denn heute so verspackt? es läd ewig und irgendwie machts dauernd ladefehler oder sowas.  endnervig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ist ja Normal wen die Server Down sind und alle auf buffed


----------



## Kahadan (15. Oktober 2008)

Ahhh.. WoW-Entzug ... ich werd ganz zittrig... ahhh


----------



## StobbartSTAR (15. Oktober 2008)

ach kommt, den patchday kriegen wa auch noch rum :>


----------



## Redday (15. Oktober 2008)

argh! 15.00 mag endlich meine neue skillung testen.


----------



## kraxxler (15. Oktober 2008)

Winara schrieb:


> Wäre doch die Überraschung des Jahrhunderts gewesen wenn Blizzard Termine echt mal schafft einzuhalten!
> 
> Andererseits: Es ist ein Riesenbrocken von Patch....





> Andererseits: Es ist ein Riesenbrocken von Patch....


da hasst du es, lieber ganz fertig und richtig als nicht ganz und dann nochmal 1 woche mit bugs leben. bliz ist halt perfektionist


----------



## Salavora (15. Oktober 2008)

HI ihr alle!
Lebt ihr noch?


----------



## bruderelfe (15. Oktober 2008)

Redday schrieb:


> argh! 15.00 mag endlich meine neue skillung testen.




Dann warte mal besser bis 16uhr*duckundwech*

Jemand hier der auch auf yesera zockt?
Ahja sehe grade die offi wow seite ist auch grade down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> HI ihr alle!
> Lebt ihr noch?




hey sala klar 

und wie gehts dir?


----------



## .Blôôdy. (15. Oktober 2008)

WEm Langweilig ist der kann ja mal auf mein TS schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gemeinsames warten auf die Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



85.214.45.126:1215


----------



## Shamozz (15. Oktober 2008)

Verlängerung?^^

Dauerts doch noch länger?^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

da stimmt was net nicht mal 4k besucher auf buffed und es spinnt rum wie verrückt -.-

frag mich echt wie die auf 8k gekommen sind


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Verlängerung?^^
> 
> Dauerts doch noch länger?^^




bis ca 15 uhr imo


----------



## .Blôôdy. (15. Oktober 2008)

WEm Langweilig ist der kann ja mal auf mein TS schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gemeinsames warten auf die Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



85.214.45.126:1215


----------



## pixeljedi (15. Oktober 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> HI ihr alle!
> Lebt ihr noch?



...geht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravemind (15. Oktober 2008)

hallöchen, hätte mal ne frage bezüglich des patches : unzwar werden die echtzeitschatten schon eingeführt?
mfg


----------



## pixeljedi (15. Oktober 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> HI ihr alle!
> Lebt ihr noch?



...geht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

ich hab Angst vorm Patch...... ich hab kein Plan wie ich skillen soll :-(


----------



## .Côco (15. Oktober 2008)

ich kapier aber dennoch nich warum der buffed server so langsam ist heute. derjenige der da auf der leitung steht möge bitte mal runtergehen^^


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

hab aber kein Ts bei der Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (15. Oktober 2008)

goil^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (15. Oktober 2008)

13lu1313


----------



## pixeljedi (15. Oktober 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> HI ihr alle!
> Lebt ihr noch?



...geht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (15. Oktober 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> HI ihr alle!
> Lebt ihr noch?



...geht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forderz (15. Oktober 2008)

und ich kann erst heut abend rein, naja hab wenigstens was zu tun den tag über  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Blôôdy. (15. Oktober 2008)

WEm Langweilig ist der kann ja mal auf mein TS schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gemeinsames warten auf die Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



85.214.45.126:1215

Jetz kommt doch mal!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und haut ned immer ab wir beißen ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (15. Oktober 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> HI ihr alle!
> Lebt ihr noch?



...geht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ich hab Angst vorm Patch...... ich hab kein Plan wie ich skillen soll :-(



weis ich auch net wie ich meinen priester skillen soll aber ich glaube ich skille auf holy oder doch diszi ne mach diszi ne holy

aaaaaaaaaaa ich weis es net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (15. Oktober 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> HI ihr alle!
> Lebt ihr noch?



...geht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (15. Oktober 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> HI ihr alle!
> Lebt ihr noch?



...geht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ich hab Angst vorm Patch...... ich hab kein Plan wie ich skillen soll :-(


Ich werd meinem Schurken mal die Skillung verpassen und dann mal schauen^^
http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...01110521251002z


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> ...geht so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo, reicht langsam....

alder irgendwie nervt das grad das hier nix funktioniert....


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> weis ich auch net wie ich meinen priester skillen soll aber ich glaube ich skille auf holy oder doch diszi ne mach diszi ne holy
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaa ich weis es net
> 
> ...



Skill auf DK ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hey sala klar
> 
> und wie gehts dir?


hi nats!
Passt *happy ist* *gebby hat* *zwar auf Arbeit ist, aber da endlich weiter komt* *happy ist*
Gratz zu deinem Monster-Pingu ^^ (gute Farbe! Blau ist immer gut!)



pixeljedi schrieb:


> ...geht so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^ 



.Côco schrieb:


> ich kapier aber dennoch nich warum der buffed server so langsam ist heute. derjenige der da auf der leitung steht möge bitte mal runtergehen^^


hi coco.


----------



## Qfell (15. Oktober 2008)

ja die schatten kommen schon heute


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich kapier aber dennoch nich warum der buffed server so langsam ist heute. derjenige der da auf der leitung steht möge bitte mal runtergehen^^




gut efrage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayaril (15. Oktober 2008)

Um die Frage da oben mal zu beantworten: Ja, die Schatten sollten eigentlich schon funktionieren.
Bei mir macht nur grad die Vollbildleuchtfunktion-Option Probleme. Sobald ich die anklicke, ist der Loginscreen komplett schwarz und ich kann nichts mehr machen. +_+


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

bäää ^^


----------



## Forderz (15. Oktober 2008)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> ...geht so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT: 
ich glaub ich skill meine Hexe auf Afflic... oder Demon... oder Destro... oder...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

erstmal neue Frisur reinhauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

Schatten O_o


----------



## bruderelfe (15. Oktober 2008)

Buffed, hängt echt immer mehr*kotz*
Weiß jemand ob mit dem heutigen patch evl schon der todesritter spielbar ist?


----------



## cfcNigel (15. Oktober 2008)

war da nicht auch was bei dem patch dabei, dass das leveln von 0 - 60 schneller geht oder nur von 60 - 70


----------



## Verdamnislord (15. Oktober 2008)

Jemand eine Idee wie man Hexenmeister mit dem patch gut für pvp skillt? Ich dachte an gebrechen.. würd gerne Heimsuchung probieren aber dan is sl weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Partuff (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> da stimmt was net nicht mal 4k besucher auf buffed und es spinnt rum wie verrückt -.-
> 
> frag mich echt wie die auf 8k gekommen sind




Wo siehst du das nicht einmal 4k besucher online sind?

Ich sehe das nicht, kannst mal erklären wo man das findet?

Sorry, bin aber was forum betrifft ein noob!


----------



## Ravemind (15. Oktober 2008)

neuer wow patch, neue apple notebooks was will man mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3


----------



## .Côco (15. Oktober 2008)

nope...todesritter gibts erst mit addon


----------



## Balu86 (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> SERVER SIND ON  JIPPIIIIEIEIEIE



Also ich weiß ja nicht auf welchen Server du spielst aber es sind noch alle Offline


----------



## Forderz (15. Oktober 2008)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Buffed, hängt echt immer mehr*kotz*
> Weiß jemand ob mit dem heutigen patch evl schon der todesritter spielbar ist?



NOT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goschie (15. Oktober 2008)

Forderz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genauso hab ich auch gedacht^^


----------



## .Côco (15. Oktober 2008)

cfcNigel schrieb:


> war da nicht auch was bei dem patch dabei, dass das leveln von 0 - 60 schneller geht oder nur von 60 - 70




von 0 - 60 ist doch schon deutlich schneller geworden. mit dem patch nur nochmal 60 - 70 damit die "nachzügler" noch anschluss finden bis zum addon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lutios (15. Oktober 2008)

Dk erst AddOn
und alle down -.-
ja ich warte und ich warte und ich warte
achjaaa reeee


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

Nun kommen die Dummen Fragen über DK ^^


----------



## derinderinderin (15. Oktober 2008)

cfcNigel schrieb:


> war da nicht auch was bei dem patch dabei, dass das leveln von 0 - 60 schneller geht oder nur von 60 - 70




0-60 Wurde bei Burning Crusade die EP die man für Mobs und Quests bekommt erhöt.

mit dem jetzigen Patch verringern sich die EP die du von 70-80 BRAUCHST
quasi auch schnelleres Leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (15. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwie is mir langweilig. Aber ich weiß schon, wie ich meine 4 70er skilln werd, und nachm skilln darf ich bei meinem krieger noch verzaubern verlernen und inschriftenkunde lernen x.x


----------



## bruderelfe (15. Oktober 2008)

cfcNigel schrieb:


> war da nicht auch was bei dem patch dabei, dass das leveln von 0 - 60 schneller geht oder nur von 60 - 70


No erst mit addon

@all thx für die antwort^^


----------



## Crosis (15. Oktober 2008)

hat noch wer probleme beim patchen? bei mir kommt bei 98% immer das die common.mpq nicht umgeschrieben werden kann(die wird ja auchnur ca 50% lang benutzt-.-) und selbst die repair.exe findet nichts weiß wer rat?


----------



## .Blôôdy. (15. Oktober 2008)

WEm Langweilig ist der kann ja mal auf mein TS schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gemeinsames warten auf die Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



85.214.45.126:1215

TS hängt nicht und wir sind schon 5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1 Ally 4 Hordler Ally braucht verstärkung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lutios (15. Oktober 2008)

Genauso ist das 
also is man schon in den Wäldern 70 xD


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> hi nats!
> Passt *happy ist* *gebby hat* *zwar auf Arbeit ist, aber da endlich weiter komt* *happy ist*
> Gratz zu deinem Monster-Pingu ^^ (gute Farbe! Blau ist immer gut!)




wo bsit du weiter hää?^^

und danke ^^


@NR 2

was wil ich mit einem DK  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

ach fu ey^^


----------



## Lutios (15. Oktober 2008)

Mein Headset is putt ich höre nur zu xD aber bin Alli^^


----------



## martog (15. Oktober 2008)

Hilfe bin umzingelt in TS


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

Tötet in FOR THE HORD


----------



## LordofFrog (15. Oktober 2008)

hm, warum steht bei mir unter sprachen entwicklung? is das bei noch wem so?


----------



## Redday (15. Oktober 2008)

wenn wir schon warten müssen. hat vielleicht jemand einen link, wo es alle achievments zu sehen gibt und die belohnungen dafür?


----------



## Lutios (15. Oktober 2008)

würd mich auch interessieren mit den Belohnungen ^^


----------



## Vaiandil (15. Oktober 2008)

WOOOO sind die server?? 
Sind die server weg??
Sind sie nicht da??
Wo sind sie nur??
Warum nur??
Wieso??
??

Ja ich leide an Entzugserscheinungen^^


----------



## Forderz (15. Oktober 2008)

bye all bin off bis heut abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viel spass beim warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qfell (15. Oktober 2008)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> WEm Langweilig ist der kann ja mal auf mein TS schauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du gehst mir voll auf den sack

btw mit dem patch wird der lvlspeed von60-70 deutlich erhöht wers nich glaubt sollte mal die buffed news genauer studieren.... oder ist spammen wichtiger?


----------



## Verdamnislord (15. Oktober 2008)

Wie kommt man an die neuen Titel ran? Ich habe schon 1 aber wie kan man den ändern das man nen andern Titel sieht?


----------



## Andros-LL (15. Oktober 2008)

Na wann meint ihr werden die Realms wieder hochgefahren sein? Ich schätze mal gegen 20 Uhr und dann gegen 20:30 Uhr denke ich mal werden sie wieder Offline sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie immer bei großen Veränderungen.


----------



## Polarfox (15. Oktober 2008)

Ja ich hab auch noch keine möglichkeit eine sprache zu wählen...und bin genauso verzweifelt wie ihr...da hab ich mal nen freien tag ohne lernen, klausuren oder lerngruppen, und dann ist das nicht einfach nur so ein Mittwoch...NEIN...es ist Patch Day...Yuhu....


----------



## Salavora (15. Oktober 2008)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> WEm Langweilig ist der kann ja mal auf mein TS schauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Arbeit = Kein TS ^^




Maradil schrieb:


> jo, reicht langsam....
> 
> alder irgendwie nervt das grad das hier nix funktioniert....


Jup... irre lahm -_-



Natsumee schrieb:


> wo bsit du weiter hää?^^
> 
> und danke ^^


Aufer arbeit such ich schon gut ne woche nen Fehler in mir fremden Programmcode. Bin heute nen gutes Stück weiter gekommen ^^



Natsumee schrieb:


> ach fu ey^^


?


----------



## Schlaubel (15. Oktober 2008)

ich bin der tanzbär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

Wartet doch ihr suchtis man man man ^^


----------



## Finke (15. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich skill mit meinen Mage alle Möglichkeiten durch


----------



## blacktor (15. Oktober 2008)

leute ihr schreibt hier ja mehr wie die polizeit erlaubt,

das geht so gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

Ja wie kommen noch auf 1400


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Oktober 2008)

Ravemind schrieb:


> hallöchen, hätte mal ne frage bezüglich des patches : unzwar werden die echtzeitschatten schon eingeführt?
> mfg


jo


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Aufer arbeit such ich schon gut ne woche nen Fehler in mir fremden Programmcode. Bin heute nen gutes Stück weiter gekommen ^^
> 
> 
> ?




ach so ja dan gz^^

ne hatte doppelpost gemacht^^

und die meldung nervt langsam

Failed to connect

The host 62.146.108.150 could not be contacted. If this persists, you should contact the administrator of the remote site.


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

Servus Sala ^^

irgendwie kotzt mich der schöne Thread heute voll an, hier komm ich nimmer rein wenn Patchday is.....zuviele n00bs am Start -.-


----------



## Schlaubel (15. Oktober 2008)

atm steht da bis 15 uhr..um 15 uhr wird da eh bis 16 uhr stehen ^^


----------



## bruderelfe (15. Oktober 2008)

Man man man noch 17min bis 15uhr wetten gleich steht da 16uhr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (15. Oktober 2008)

ne um 14.50 steht verlängert bis 16 uhr xD 

naja solang die bis 19.30 1 mal on waren ^^ danach heißt es dann 11h arbeiten :/ und dann schlafen naja zu not morgen abend anschaun xD dann funst es wenigstens ^^


----------



## El_Arx (15. Oktober 2008)

werden wir gleich sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (15. Oktober 2008)

Habe mir den patch gleich heute morgen um 11uhr runtergezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da gings noch recht flott, aber da jetzt die meisten nach hause kommen, werden die server überlastet sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (15. Oktober 2008)

Schlaubel schrieb:


> atm steht da bis 15 uhr..um 15 uhr wird da eh bis 16 uhr stehen ^^




und ab 16 bis 17 und dan 18


----------



## bruderelfe (15. Oktober 2008)

Daretina schrieb:


> ne um 14.50 steht verlängert bis 16 uhr xD
> 
> naja solang die bis 19.30 1 mal on waren ^^ danach heißt es dann 11h arbeiten :/ und dann schlafen naja zu not morgen abend anschaun xD dann funst es wenigstens ^^


Tina dein wort in gottes ohr, die gehen um 19uhr on und dann geht der server 3 tage off *duckundwech*


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Servus Sala ^^
> 
> irgendwie kotzt mich der schöne Thread heute voll an, hier komm ich nimmer rein wenn Patchday is.....zuviele n00bs am Start -.-





und ich dachte bin der einzige der nicht mehr durchblickt^^


----------



## Asfalot (15. Oktober 2008)

Der Otto-Normal-Sararimann ist eh erst ab 18:00 interessiert. 

Allen anderen drück ich die Daumen vorher in den Genuss zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F3iv3l (15. Oktober 2008)

.Côco schrieb:


> von 0 - 60 ist doch schon deutlich schneller geworden. mit dem patch nur nochmal 60 - 70 damit die "nachzügler" noch anschluss finden bis zum addon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pasdst ja, dann hab ich ja genau den richtigen zeitpunkt erwischt, pala twink is atm 59^^ dacht schon, das würd wieder ewig dauern bis 70  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (15. Oktober 2008)

bei mir steht Patch konnte nicht angewendet werden und wow-europe is down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was nun?


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Servus Sala ^^
> 
> irgendwie kotzt mich der schöne Thread heute voll an, hier komm ich nimmer rein wenn Patchday is.....zuviele n00bs am Start -.-



hhmm..... /leave?


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

hört mal auf mti der lauter zeit zu labern echt da geht die zeit kaum vorbei -.-


----------



## Skullzigg (15. Oktober 2008)

jo ich warte noch mit geduld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die wartungsarbeiten haben sich mal schön verlängert :/


----------



## Lutios (15. Oktober 2008)

Noch 9 Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullzigg (15. Oktober 2008)

jo ich warte noch mit geduld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die wartungsarbeiten haben sich mal schön verlängert :/


----------



## martog (15. Oktober 2008)

Hab über einen fremden Mirror versucht zu saugen und da bin nach etlicher Wartezeit auf http://www.ff-fan.com/ geleitet worden. 
Mein Virenscanner hat Alarm geschlagen. Also die Seite wenn da landet sofort raus da wieder!
Und danach den Rechner kontrollieren auf Viren, Trojaner etc. 
Also Antivir meldet das jedenfalls.


----------



## Lutios (15. Oktober 2008)

Mir ist laaaaangweilg xD
die ganze zeit versuchen sich einzuloggen xD


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

Welcher Rasse gehörte der Lich King an bevor er mit Arthas verschmolz ? na wer weiß es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (15. Oktober 2008)

F3iv3l schrieb:


> pasdst ja, dann hab ich ja genau den richtigen zeitpunkt erwischt, pala twink is atm 59^^ dacht schon, das würd wieder ewig dauern bis 70
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Quelle bitte?
soviel ich weiß sollte das erst mit addon und nicht mit dem patch kommen!


----------



## Gigafabi (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Welcher Rasse gehörte der Lich King an bevor er mit Arthas verschmolz ? na wer weiß es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tauren?^^

Nein, er war Orc


----------



## LordNero (15. Oktober 2008)

er war orc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (15. Oktober 2008)

Huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schorki (15. Oktober 2008)

eingelogt bin ick nur server sind nee oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

LordNero schrieb:


> er war orc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Richtig ^^  *Keks geb*


----------



## Fumacilla (15. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir steht Patch konnte nich angewendet werden oO


----------



## Hinack (15. Oktober 2008)

ZOMFG!!! Server donw oh noes ! gief teh new talente plx!! zomfg zomfg zomfg!!

Muhaha, das wollt ich schon immer mal machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tpohrl (15. Oktober 2008)

Hihi, wie lange warten hier schon einige und wundern sich das die Zeit nicht vergeht?
Mir gehts da ganz anders, uuup´s ist ja schon 15:00 schaun wir mal was die Server machen.
K, keine Server on, dann werd ich mir ein Bad einlassen und wieder ist ne std. herum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master of madness (15. Oktober 2008)

kann man schon zocken oder lade ich vergebens die letztewn mb runter ?
hunger hab ich auch gleich gibts was zu essen juhu. bin seit 6:00 wach und 2 brote nur gegessen...


----------



## Polarfox (15. Oktober 2008)

spricht/schreibt deswegen hier keiner mehr, weil sich alle zwanghaft versuchen einzuloggen ?


----------



## Rantja (15. Oktober 2008)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Quelle bitte?
> soviel ich weiß sollte das erst mit addon und nicht mit dem patch kommen!



Dachte ich auch, hab auch nichts dergleichen in den Patch Notes gelesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lighthelios (15. Oktober 2008)

Ne geht noch nix -.-


----------



## Clusta (15. Oktober 2008)

GIEF SERVER *entzug* ^^


----------



## Salavora (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach so ja dan gz^^
> 
> ne hatte doppelpost gemacht^^
> 
> ...


Autsch! Das ist fies.. bei mir ists nur irre lahm... aber zumindest keine Fehler.



Maradil schrieb:


> Servus Sala ^^
> 
> irgendwie kotzt mich der schöne Thread heute voll an, hier komm ich nimmer rein wenn Patchday is.....zuviele n00bs am Start -.-


Hi ho!

Jup, sonst sind wir Arbeitnehmer zu dieser Zeit unter uns -_-



Rongor schrieb:


> hhmm..... /leave?


Fänd ich klasse! Jeder der nur auf die Server wartet, kann das gerne machen ^^ 
Um mal realistisch zu sein: Der Patch ist GROß! Es wird Proleme geben... Ihr werdet nicht vor 18 Uhr on können... falls überhaupt schon heute.



Natsumee schrieb:


> hört mal auf mti der lauter zeit zu labern echt da geht die zeit kaum vorbei -.-


wie meinen?



Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hi ho!


----------



## Damiane (15. Oktober 2008)

ich muss noch bis 15:45h arbeiten.......wehe, das läuft heute abend nicht :-)   Naja, wenn nicht hab ich auch noch ein gutes Buch zum Lesen..^^


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (15. Oktober 2008)

Geht immer noch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Möcht doch endlich die neuen Fähigkeiten testen...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Oktober 2008)

hm die info-nachricht im einloggbildschirm is bei mir weg^^


----------



## Delwod (15. Oktober 2008)

bigenni schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWIWtrkZxUw...feature=related
> 
> zieht euch das ma rein




lol wie geil ist das denn!





Leitungswasser schrieb:


> naja, bis die server on kommen hat man noch genug zeit, die beste verarschung von starwars zu schaun!
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Fk7KQ6Z2-cE und folgende teile!
> 
> ...




das video ist genial das lied nicht mein geschmack!


----------



## bruderelfe (15. Oktober 2008)

Also sieht schlecht aus, erst dachte ich sollte gehen weil links im game fenster der text weg ist wegen wartungsarbeiten aber die serverliste ist weg!
@Rantja

Hörte auch davor mehrfach das es erst mit dem neuen addon kommt!
Sonst hätte es in der patchnote gestanden denke ich mal!


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Autsch! Das ist fies.. bei mir ists nur irre lahm... aber zumindest keine Fehler.
> 
> 
> Hi ho!
> ...



Endlich mal einer der hier Niveau reinbringt :-)


----------



## Master of madness (15. Oktober 2008)

kann man schon zocken oder lade ich vergebens die letztewn mb runter ?
hunger hab ich auch gleich gibts was zu essen juhu. bin seit 6:00 wach und 2 brote nur gegessen...


----------



## LordNero (15. Oktober 2008)

mhh...noch nicht online die server =(
na dann fahr ich jetzt mal zum zahnarzt, hoffentlich sind sie danach wieder online


----------



## Dämonios (15. Oktober 2008)

ihr solltet euch mal "hören" *grins*...,wirklich erschreckend was WOW bei einigen für einen extremen Status im Leben hat...,oh,oh... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delwod (15. Oktober 2008)

sorry doppel post durch lade prob des forums!


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

LEUTE !?!?!?!?!?!  auch wenn Buffed im Moment n bissl langsam is, wenn ihr n Post erstellt klickt bitte nur *1 MAL* auf Antwort abschicken, heir sind wieder Spaten wo jeder Post 5 mal kommt


----------



## Schorki (15. Oktober 2008)

Master schrieb:


> kann man schon zocken oder lade ich vergebens die letztewn mb runter ?
> hunger hab ich auch gleich gibts was zu essen juhu. bin seit 6:00 wach und 2 brote nur gegessen...




na dann gehe wat futtern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (15. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir steht Patch konnte nich angewendet werden oO


----------



## Rastas (15. Oktober 2008)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> Hihi, wie lange warten hier schon einige und wundern sich das die Zeit nicht vergeht?
> Mir gehts da ganz anders, uuup´s ist ja schon 15:00 schaun wir mal was die Server machen.
> K, keine Server on, dann werd ich mir ein Bad einlassen und wieder ist ne std. herum.
> 
> ...



pass auf das du nicht aufeichst *g*


----------



## Gigafabi (15. Oktober 2008)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Also sieht schlecht aus, erst dachte ich sollte gehen weil links im game fenster der text weg ist wegen wartungsarbeiten aber die serverliste ist weg!
> @Rantja
> 
> Hörte auch davor mehrfach das es erst mit dem neuen addon kommt!
> Sonst hätte es in der patchnote gestanden denke ich mal!



Bei mir ist der Text noch da o.O


----------



## Shamanpower (15. Oktober 2008)

Alles wegen den Leuten die gestern die dufte idee hatten sich alle in nax auszuloggen xD
scherz btw...


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

Wôlke0310 schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hallo wolke na wie gehts dir?


----------



## Fumacilla (15. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir steht Patch konnte nich angewendet werden oO


----------



## Serenas (15. Oktober 2008)

Und die Server sind immernoch down, wie in alten Zeiten. *innostalgieschwelg*


----------



## Dazar (15. Oktober 2008)

ach wie gut das ich dem wow clienten nur 25% bandbreite toleriert habe

schön anderes weiter saugen und wow wird fertig wenn die server wieder on sind

zur not bekommt es max ^^

mir echt unverständlich wie manche leute ihr rl in diesem forum (thread) von früh um 9 bis jetzt verbringen können *lach*

afk^^


----------



## Salavora (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> LEUTE !?!?!?!?!?!  auch wenn Buffed im Moment n bissl langsam is, wenn ihr n Post erstellt klickt bitte nur *1 MAL* auf Antwort abschicken, heir sind wieder Spaten wo jeder Post 5 mal kommt


Keine Gedlud haben die mehr -_-



Fumacilla schrieb:


> Bei mir steht Patch konnte nich angewendet werden oO


Ok, nach dem sechsten Post müssten es nun auch alle mitbekommen haben....
Da jedoch keiner bisher eine Antwort a la "Hab ich auch, löst du so und so" hatte, ist davon auszugehen, dass das auch nicht mehr kommt.. ergo -> Frag google.


----------



## Dérack (15. Oktober 2008)

Update: Die Wartungsarbeiten werden auf allen Realms bis um 16:00 Uhr MESZ verlängert. Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis.


http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/inde...ml?locale=de_de


----------



## Serenas (15. Oktober 2008)

Shamanpower schrieb:


> Alles wegen den Leuten die gestern die dufte idee hatten sich alle in nax auszuloggen xD
> scherz btw...



Klingt doch realistisch :>


----------



## Hellos_1989 (15. Oktober 2008)

"Update: Die Wartungsarbeiten werden auf allen Realms bis um 16:00 Uhr MESZ verlängert. Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis. "

Es war zu Erwarten oder? *G*


----------



## Serenas (15. Oktober 2008)

Dérack schrieb:


> Update: Die Wartungsarbeiten werden auf allen Realms bis um 16:00 Uhr MESZ verlängert. Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis.
> 
> 
> http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/inde...ml?locale=de_de



Danke dir, dann halt später. Mach ich mal was sinnvolles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balu86 (15. Oktober 2008)

Sind die Server immer noch down?


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

ich komme eh erst um 17 Uhr heim, also mir is peng, und laden muss ich den auch noch fertig...

@Sala : hör bloß auf....heut is echt n scheiß tag hier....


----------



## Delwod (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:
			
		

> LEUTE !?!?!?!?!?! auch wenn Buffed im Moment n bissl langsam is, wenn ihr n Post erstellt klickt bitte nur 1 MAL auf Antwort abschicken, heir sind wieder Spaten wo jeder Post 5 mal kommt


 bei mir kamm doppel post weil ich auf neu laden klicken muste!


----------



## bruderelfe (15. Oktober 2008)

Gigafabi schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der Text noch da o.O


Jetzt ist er bei mir auch wieder da, war aber eine ganze zeit nicht der fall!

Und es steht noch immer 15uhr da, gut das wir schon 15:18 haben^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AliasSense (15. Oktober 2008)

moin leuts, so wie es aussieht sind alle server noch down, 
will mal sehen wieviele nacher flamen, ach ne, ig hab keine *bodentexturen*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

das Forum explodiert mal wieder wegen den ganzen Sinnlos Threads.....die Leute lernens aber auch echt nie, manchmal frag ich mich ob die total verbrezelt sin im Kopp....


----------



## FieserFiesling (15. Oktober 2008)

man man man..wasn los hier...da kommt man vom arbeiten rein und es geht immer noch nicht ^^
ich bin wieder raus, meine motorsaege anwerfen...die baeume koennen sich warm anziehen!


----------



## Snoxy (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich find irgendwie keine Realmlist mehr in dem Ordner oO


----------



## Master of madness (15. Oktober 2008)

kann man schon zocken oder lade ich vergebens die letztewn mb runter ?
hunger hab ich auch gleich gibts was zu essen juhu. bin seit 6:00 wach und 2 brote nur gegessen...


----------



## Sindoreis Schúrke (15. Oktober 2008)

Ach was solls, geht raus trefft euch mit freunden blizz wird bestimmt nicht vor 18 uhr fertig ^^


----------



## Fröggi1 (15. Oktober 2008)

Gibts eingentlich schon nen T mit so vielen Seiten?^^


----------



## Schorki (15. Oktober 2008)

Master schrieb:


> kann man schon zocken oder lade ich vergebens die letztewn mb runter ?
> hunger hab ich auch gleich gibts was zu essen juhu. bin seit 6:00 wach und 2 brote nur gegessen...




du wiederholst dich gehe raus was essen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

ey scheiß doppel trippel, quadro Post, rafft ihrs nich ?!?!!!?! ES NERRRRVT


----------



## Skullzigg (15. Oktober 2008)

boah ej, warum sind die server immer noch off ?


----------



## Fröggi1 (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> ey scheiß doppel trippel, quadro Post, rafft ihrs nich ?!?!!!?! ES NERRRRVT


Wer macht Doppel Posts?


----------



## Skullzigg (15. Oktober 2008)

boah ej, warum sind die server immer noch off ?


----------



## EviLKeX (15. Oktober 2008)

ahh es komme nach und nach server online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es wird langsam


----------



## Plakner (15. Oktober 2008)

Mmmmh immer noch warten muss...


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Gibts eingentlich schon nen T mit so vielen Seiten?^^



ne ^^ nirgends auf der Welt wirds so einen langen Thread geben ^^ außer vielleicht der Windows Help Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stecher1992 (15. Oktober 2008)

DIE ERSTEN SERVER SIND ON 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (15. Oktober 2008)

Dazar schrieb:


> mir echt unverständlich wie manche leute ihr rl in diesem forum (thread) von früh um 9 bis jetzt verbringen können *lach*
> 
> afk^^


Hm, also ich verbringen einen teil meiner Arbeitspausen hier, wenn ich den debugger nicht mehr sehen kann. Normalerweise sehr angenhm (nur heute nicht -_-)



Maradil schrieb:


> ich komme eh erst um 17 Uhr heim, also mir is peng, und laden muss ich den auch noch fertig...
> 
> @Sala : hör bloß auf....heut is echt n scheiß tag hier....


Du sagsts... der patch soll enldich da sein, dann sind die wieder weg.



Delwod schrieb:


> bei mir kamm doppel post weil ich auf neu laden klicken muste!


Einmal ist ja noch ok.. aber hier gibts viele, die das selbe gut 6 mal posten (siehe das nächste Zitat)



Master schrieb:


> kann man schon zocken oder lade ich vergebens die letztewn mb runter ?
> hunger hab ich auch gleich gibts was zu essen juhu. bin seit 6:00 wach und 2 brote nur gegessen...


Sag mal, machst du nur copy paste oder drückste F5 an der richtigen stell um deinen post immer und immer und immer wieder hier rein zu kriegen?


----------



## Dérack (15. Oktober 2008)

Sie sind da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Actispeedy (15. Oktober 2008)

DIE ERSTEN SERVER SIND ON JUUUUUHUUU XD nur noch warten bis madmortem on is...


----------



## Misaro (15. Oktober 2008)

die realms werden jetzt hochgefahren.. sind schon etwa 20 on


----------



## F3iv3l (15. Oktober 2008)

NEED ARTHAS_EU!^^


----------



## Blackshade (15. Oktober 2008)

Die ersten server sind online!!!!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Oktober 2008)

es passiert :O


----------



## Kusiii (15. Oktober 2008)

Jap, sie sind oben... langsam aber sicher


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Wer macht Doppel Posts?



les dir mal die letzten 3 Seiten durch, dann weißte wer die Helden sind die nich raffen das durch 1000 klicken der Post auch nich schneller draufkommt


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Oktober 2008)

es passiert :O


----------



## Elessor (15. Oktober 2008)

Stecher1992 schrieb:


> DIE ERSTEN SERVER SIND ON
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jau es geht los!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Oktober 2008)

es passiert :O und ich wette schattenbrand is wieder der letzte pool -.-


----------



## NoGravitá (15. Oktober 2008)

server fahren gerade hoch ^^


----------



## Narisa (15. Oktober 2008)

und meiner is immernoch net da *heul*


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

Endlich, dann sind die ganzen Spammer endlich weg....Danke Blizz


----------



## Schorki (15. Oktober 2008)

*die server gehen on*


----------



## Plakner (15. Oktober 2008)

Giev Blackrock


----------



## Sindoreis Schúrke (15. Oktober 2008)

Ambossar is leider noch nich dabei son dreck


----------



## Cr0wey (15. Oktober 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=p_qPJN17umc

kennt ihr hansi ? 

______
ich hab kein plan wie ich mein zeit vertreiben soll , kennt ihr den film wall-e ? wo die menschen die welt neu lernen wo Se vom computer brille abgetrennt werden ? so fuehl ich mich grad !


----------



## Salvdore (15. Oktober 2008)

Nefarian lässt sich mal wieder zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F3iv3l (15. Oktober 2008)

und wenn ich noch was anderes als nen vollen ladebildschirm sehen würde, wäre das auch toll xD


----------



## ForThePwn (15. Oktober 2008)

na dann gz an die die on können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei mir geht immernoch nix (sen'jin)
nochmal probieren

MFG

ForThePwn


----------



## Polarfox (15. Oktober 2008)

meine immer noch nicht *heul*


----------



## Lighthelios (15. Oktober 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> es passiert :O und ich wette schattenbrand is wieder der letzte pool -.-



Das beste kommt zum Schluss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

habt ihr auch probleme mit buffed oder bin ich hier der einzige bei dem buffed nicht richtig geht???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Actispeedy (15. Oktober 2008)

charakterliste wird abgerufen.... -.-


----------



## White-Frost (15. Oktober 2008)

halb 4 heut muss doch noch wer vond enen die ich kenn on sein


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Oktober 2008)

und buffed läuft sofort wieder spürbar besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stecher1992 (15. Oktober 2008)

juhi ich bin nochmal ne halbe std afk.. häng im ladebildschirm ^^


----------



## Schorki (15. Oktober 2008)

fds geht net


----------



## Daretina (15. Oktober 2008)

wetten die sind in 5 min wieder off! xD

eigentlich lustig blizz braucht scho 13 stunden ^^


----------



## Gigafabi (15. Oktober 2008)

Azshara lässt auf sich warten -.-


----------



## Shamozz (15. Oktober 2008)

schafft jemand sich einzu loggen?

weiter als zum neuen lade screen komm ich nich^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. Oktober 2008)

geht mal alle weg von buffed 

-.-

will hier entlich normal drauf kommen -.-


----------



## Pethry (15. Oktober 2008)

hoffentlich geht das internet wieder wenn ich zuhause bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (15. Oktober 2008)

Salvdore schrieb:


> Nefarian lässt sich mal wieder zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie immer -.- 

GOGO GIVE SERVER


----------



## Rojiblanco (15. Oktober 2008)

Madmortem meldet Vollzug! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*woohoo*


----------



## Salavora (15. Oktober 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Wer macht Doppel Posts?


Auf dieser Seite z.b. Skullzigg. Gibt aber noch ein paar andere der Sorte -_-



Stecher1992 schrieb:


> DIE ERSTEN SERVER SIND ON
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ENDLICH! Los, geht spielen! 



Maradil schrieb:


> Endlich, dann sind die ganzen Spammer endlich weg....Danke Blizz


Du sagsts!



Natsumee schrieb:


> habt ihr auch probleme mit buffed oder bin ich hier der einzige bei dem buffed nicht richtig geht????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hatte das bis jetzt genau einmal.


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

Ne Natsu, keine Angst, gleich gehts wieder "ruckelfrei"


----------



## Schorki (15. Oktober 2008)

Daretina schrieb:


> wetten die sind in 5 min wieder off! xD
> 
> eigentlich lustig blizz braucht scho 13 stunden ^^




bei ein paar hundert servern auch normal


----------



## bruderelfe (15. Oktober 2008)

Sivà@Nefarian schrieb:


> Wie immer -.-
> 
> GOGO GIVE SERVER




Teilweise scheinen die server wieder zu gehen, aber es fehlen noch jede menge server, und sie wollen mich immer einem neuen zuweisen das will ich net -.-


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Oktober 2008)

aber echt schlimm was jetzt zu 1500 so an ahhh e sis mittwoch threads aus dem boden schießen... wäre schlimm wenn das jeden mittwoch solange wäre.. .buffed wäre zugespammt


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (15. Oktober 2008)

Login Server Down -.-


----------



## BaLR0g (15. Oktober 2008)

bin noch immer am patch loaden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (15. Oktober 2008)

die ersten server sind wohl on, yersa z.b noch nicht, und sie wollen mich immer einem neeun server zuweisen kotz!
wenn ich dann abbreche komtm zwar der realem, Aber man komt nicht weiter!
man blizz macht mal was! 
Update mom komme ich über ein login fenster nicht hinweg, wetten weil ale zeitgleich versuchen sich einzuloggen?


----------



## Elvador (15. Oktober 2008)

Plakner schrieb:


> Giev Blackrock


//agree


----------



## AliasSense (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> habt ihr auch probleme mit buffed oder bin ich hier der einzige bei dem buffed nicht richtig geht????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab auch das problem^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (15. Oktober 2008)

waiting 4 blackmoore -.-


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

guckt mal, ich schreibe....drücke auf "Antwort hinzufügen" und schwuppss.....eine Sekunde später stehts da....wie wundervoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (15. Oktober 2008)

Schorki schrieb:


> bei ein paar hundert servern auch normal



klar aber ob nu 13h und er is um, 15 uhr wieder da oder 15h und er is um 17 uhr wieder da kommt doch aufs gleiche ^^ also net aufregen xD

in 653235h gehn sie wieder


----------



## Blackshade (15. Oktober 2008)

LOL die server sind on aber conecten geht ja mal voll ned


----------



## White-Frost (15. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> geht mal alle weg von buffed
> 
> -.-
> 
> will hier entlich normal drauf kommen -.-


natsu is immerhin noch da!!!^^ natsu heut hab ichs rechtzeitig mal geschafft XD


----------



## Shamozz (15. Oktober 2008)

Giev Nethastorm plzz


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

Blackshade schrieb:


> LOL die server sind on aber conecten geht ja mal voll ned



das wundert dich jetzt aber nich wirklich oder ?


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (15. Oktober 2008)

Blackshade schrieb:


> LOL die server sind on aber conecten geht ja mal voll ned



Jo jetzt haben wir es geschafft alles kaputt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (15. Oktober 2008)

ich versteh euch nich ^^
für den extrem komplexen serverpark den blizz betreibt, haben die verflucht wenige downtimes 
und wenn ich so sehe das die telekomiker mal 2-4 wochen brauchen um ein problem zu beheben, sollte man sich nich über 2 stunden aufregen die es einmal länger dauert


----------



## Master of madness (15. Oktober 2008)

ich zocke schon jaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (15. Oktober 2008)

ladebildschirm ftw.... aber hatte schon 2 mal abbrüche zum charbildschirm^^


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (15. Oktober 2008)

will nicht auf gul'dan oder aegwynn, DETHECUS ^^


----------



## Blackshade (15. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> das wundert dich jetzt aber nich wirklich oder ?



nein es wundert mich ned!!!




Sivà@Nefarian schrieb:


> Jo jetzt haben wir es geschafft alles kaputt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau jetzt ist alles im arsch!!!
Jetzt muss blizzard die server wieder runterfahren und neu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (15. Oktober 2008)

Master schrieb:


> ich zocke schon jaaaaaaaaaaa



*neid*


----------



## Elvador (15. Oktober 2008)

BTW: http://www.valenth.com ist auch down weil jeder die kleinen süßen Tierchen füttert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lighthelios (15. Oktober 2008)

Lordaeron soll endlich on sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Polarfox (15. Oktober 2008)

wetten Anetheron ist genau DANN wieder on, wenn ich los muß zum training?


----------



## GÜray (15. Oktober 2008)

die nachtwache funzt nicht das nervt


----------



## Balu86 (15. Oktober 2008)

GÜray schrieb:


> die nachtwache funzt nicht das nervt



Tichondrius is auch noch down -.-


----------



## Bes1 (15. Oktober 2008)

frostwolf will au nix gehen die charactere werd nich geladen -.-


----------



## Bes1 (15. Oktober 2008)

frostwolf will au nix gehen die charactere werd nich geladen -.-


----------



## immortal15 (15. Oktober 2008)

LEUTE !

Geduld>Geduld> GEDULD!

seit froh das ihr wenns s weit is kostenlos umskillen dürft   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (15. Oktober 2008)

so, ich geh ma nach Hause, muss noch Patch laden....viel Spass euch noch

Bye Salva, bye Natsu ^^


----------



## Bes1 (15. Oktober 2008)

frostwolf will au nix gehen die charactere werd nich geladen -.-


----------



## Salavora (15. Oktober 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> aber echt schlimm was jetzt zu 1500 so an ahhh e sis mittwoch threads aus dem boden schießen... wäre schlimm wenn das jeden mittwoch solange wäre.. .buffed wäre zugespammt


Keine Angst, das passiert nur bei den riesen-threads kurz vor großen Änderungen.
Zudem werden die Buffed-Mods die anderen threads schnell wieder schließen. (danke an die Buffed-Mods an dieser stelle)



Maradil schrieb:


> guckt mal, ich schreibe....drücke auf "Antwort hinzufügen" und schwuppss.....eine Sekunde später stehts da....wie wundervoll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*g* du sagsts!



White-Frost schrieb:


> natsu is immerhin noch da!!!^^ natsu heut hab ichs rechtzeitig mal geschafft XD


HI there



Maradil schrieb:


> das wundert dich jetzt aber nich wirklich oder ?


Ich hoffe zumindest mal nicht.



Caps-lock schrieb:


> ich versteh euch nich ^^
> für den extrem komplexen serverpark den blizz betreibt, haben die verflucht wenige downtimes
> und wenn ich so sehe das die telekomiker mal 2-4 wochen brauchen um ein problem zu beheben, sollte man sich nich über 2 stunden aufregen die es einmal länger dauert


Jup, finde auch, dass die das recht gut hinbekommen.



Master schrieb:


> ich zocke schon jaaaaaaaaaaa


Irgendwie glaube ich dir nicht....  ^^


----------



## Azareus One (15. Oktober 2008)

da mein background downloader wieder mal gesponnen hat, darf ich mir jetz eh die 2gb per blizz-lader ziehen -.-"
wenigestns sind dann nich mehr sooo viele leute da, so dass ich meinen main heute noch auf 61 bringen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Actispeedy (15. Oktober 2008)

ICH BIN ON UND TESTE GERADE MEINE NEUE SKILLUNG WAAAHAHAAAAA WIE GEIL Xd


----------



## Scalptaker (15. Oktober 2008)

Auf Frostwolf bin ich zumindest schon im Ladebildschirm nach der Charakterauswahl... Der Ladebalken ist sogar voll... Nur passiert nix weiter, außer dass die Lademusik aufhört.


----------



## AliasSense (15. Oktober 2008)

Bes1 schrieb:


> frostwolf will au nix gehen die charactere werd nich geladen -.-



ist ja auch kein wunder wenn ca 26000 spieler versuchen auf frostwolf drauf zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*hehe* ich bin drauf*


----------



## Hexorio (15. Oktober 2008)

der ladebildschirm läd unendlichlang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Sen´jin)


----------



## Salavora (15. Oktober 2008)

Bes1 schrieb:


> frostwolf will au nix gehen die charactere werd nich geladen -.-


IS GUT MAN! 
EINMAL AUF SENDEN KLICKEN!!!



immortal15 schrieb:


> LEUTE !
> 
> Geduld>Geduld> GEDULD!
> 
> ...


Du sagsts!



Maradil schrieb:


> so, ich geh ma nach Hause, muss noch Patch laden....viel Spass euch noch
> 
> Bye Salva, bye Natsu ^^


Bye du!


----------



## t3kk3r (15. Oktober 2008)

also alexstrasza ging bissel, konnte neuen beruf lernen und dann war aber wieder aus ^^.
und nu sitzt ich schon 15 min vorm ladebildschirm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrKnievel (15. Oktober 2008)

Also mein englischsprachiger Ausweichserver funktioniert wunderbar. Dumm nur, dass ich dank weniger ungeplanter Serverausfälle, mit meinem Hexer da erst auf lvl 14 bin *g*


----------



## RealGeiZt (15. Oktober 2008)

Immer ist Realmpool Hinterhalt der letzte, denkt wahrscheinlich jeder von seinem pool aber egal.
Gebt mal bitte bescheid wenn Dethecus wieder on ist, thx


----------



## Jahneh (15. Oktober 2008)

hi,

also irgendwie funzt garnix ^.-

Frostwolf -> Characterliste wird abgerufen und wenn man on will kommt die meldung -> Realm nicht aktiv ... ahja oO

Mug´thol -> garnicht in der Realmliste vorhaneden *heullzzz* ... wo zum geier ist der Realm geblieben ... da ist mein 70hunter *snief*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hat das noch jemand??


----------



## Schlaubel (15. Oktober 2008)

witzig euch alle beim verzweifeln zu beobachten


----------



## kind-of-sugar (15. Oktober 2008)

Nur weil mal ein paar Stunden die Server nicht funzen ist das noch lange kein Weltuntergang...macht mal euer Zimmer (Wohnung) Sauber tut was für die Schule , lest nen Buch oder sowas,da geht die Zeit viel schneller vorbei als wie wenn man den ganzen Tag vorm PC hockt und hofft das endlich der Server auf den man sich einloggen will funzt


----------



## Mikaster (15. Oktober 2008)

RealGeiZt schrieb:


> Immer ist Realmpool Hinterhalt der letzte, denkt wahrscheinlich jeder von seinem pool aber egal.
> Gebt mal bitte bescheid wenn Dethecus wieder on ist, thx


Raserei immernoch down... "mimi mein realmpool ist immer der letze mimi"  --->  (siehe unten)



kind-of-sugar schrieb:


> Nur weil mal ein paar Stunden die Server nicht funzen ist das noch lange kein Weltuntergang...macht mal euer Zimmer (Wohnung) Sauber tut was für die Schule , lest nen Buch oder sowas,da geht die Zeit viel schneller vorbei als wie wenn man den ganzen Tag vorm PC hockt und hofft das endlich der Server auf den man sich einloggen will funzt



danke, das erinnert mich nämlich daran mir nen praktikumsplatz zu suchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Smile (15. Oktober 2008)

Ja, das heißt einfach das dein Sever nicht online ist. Die ewige Wacht lässt auch auf sich warten *g*


----------



## mookuh (15. Oktober 2008)

Jahneh schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> also irgendwie funzt garnix ^.-
> 
> ...



Der Rat von Dalaran ist auch nicht da...
aber was solls
mal wieder n buch in die hand nehmen, alte spiele auspacken und die zocken...
gibt viel was man auch noch machen kann

btw man merkt richtig an buffed.de ob die server down sind oder wie on sind 
      bei mir dauerts grad ewig zum laden^^


----------



## Jahneh (15. Oktober 2008)

na ....wenn man sich nicht einloggen kann, oder es noch nicht geht, ist ja ok ... wie heißt es so schön? *never play on patchday* .... aber wenn nen server garnicht in der Realmlist auftaucht ..wirds seltsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jahneh (15. Oktober 2008)

na ....wenn man sich nicht einloggen kann, oder es noch nicht geht, ist ja ok ... wie heißt es so schön? *never play on patchday* .... aber wenn nen server garnicht in der Realmlist auftaucht ..wirds seltsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plakner (15. Oktober 2008)

Baah muss Gammeltwink auf Destromath zocken-.-


----------



## mookuh (15. Oktober 2008)

Jahneh schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> also irgendwie funzt garnix ^.-
> 
> ...



Der Rat von Dalaran ist auch nicht da...
aber was solls
mal wieder n buch in die hand nehmen, alte spiele auspacken und die zocken...
gibt viel was man auch noch machen kann


----------



## mookuh (15. Oktober 2008)

lol wieso hat es das jetzt nach n paar minuten nochmal gepostet?


----------



## Salavora (15. Oktober 2008)

Schlaubel schrieb:


> witzig euch alle beim verzweifeln zu beobachten


Ich mach das jetzt nur ungern, aber: Verdammt, du hast recht!


----------



## Qfell (15. Oktober 2008)

haben alle angst dass ihre posts überlesen werden könnten oder warum postet ihr immer wieder das selbe??


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

kind-of-sugar schrieb:


> Nur weil mal ein paar Stunden die Server nicht funzen ist das noch lange kein Weltuntergang...macht mal euer Zimmer (Wohnung) Sauber tut was für die Schule , lest nen Buch oder sowas,da geht die Zeit viel schneller vorbei als wie wenn man den ganzen Tag vorm PC hockt und hofft das endlich der Server auf den man sich einloggen will funzt



u r right, deswegen geh' ich jetzt mir und meiner Süssen was kochen^^


----------



## kind-of-sugar (15. Oktober 2008)

...weil buffed überlastet ist, da ein großer Teil der WoW Spieler sich hier ausheulen muss oder die langeweile vertreiben will, con daher kann sowas denke mal ab und zu passieren das was doppelt gepostet wird...oder du hast es zweimal gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dexatron (15. Oktober 2008)

Während dem Patchday ist es IMMER ratsam, auf einem Privatserver spielen zu gehen ^^...


----------



## The_Fan (15. Oktober 2008)

na dann heul ich auch mal ne runde mit rum!

Durotan is auch noch nicht on *heul*


----------



## Jahneh (15. Oktober 2008)

neeeeeee, des war kein doppelpost von mir *gg*

des ist wenn der server ( in dem fall buffed) zulange braucht zum antworten und man dann nochmal auf den antwortbutton klickt ^^

dann sendet der browser hin und wieder eine antwort doppelt ..hmpf^^


----------



## Dämonios (15. Oktober 2008)

Schlaubel schrieb:


> witzig euch alle beim verzweifeln zu beobachten




Das nennst du witzig??Ich glaube einige hier sollten sich echt mal Gedanken über ihr Leben machen *grins* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balu86 (15. Oktober 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Ich mach das jetzt nur ungern, aber: Verdammt, du hast recht!



Wo Ihr recht habt...


----------



## Saytan (15. Oktober 2008)

OMG ,da mein Main server nicht online ist hab ich mich in proudmoore oder aegwynn eingeloggt ich komme nur bis zum ladescreen dan gehts nimmer weiter oO


----------



## Sony24 (15. Oktober 2008)

Jahneh schrieb:


> neeeeeee, des war kein doppelpost von mir *gg*
> 
> des ist wenn der server ( in dem fall buffed) zulange braucht zum antworten und man dann nochmal auf den antwortbutton klickt ^^
> 
> dann sendet der browser hin und wieder eine antwort doppelt ..hmpf^^




Is ja wahnsinn heute
War klar das länger dauert bis es funktiniert, trotzdem umso früher umso besser.
Hoffentlich gehen die Server jetzt dann bald mal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jahneh (15. Oktober 2008)

Dämonios schrieb:


> Das nennst du witzig??Ich glaube einige hier sollten sich echt mal Gedanken über ihr Leben machen *grins*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ok .... *5 min überlege*

...
...
...

hmmm, ich hab meine wohnung aufgeräumt, war einkaufen hab geduldig bis 14 uhr gewartet, dann bis 15:30 und nu will ich zoooooooooooooooooooggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

xDDDDDD


----------



## Crâshbâsh (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich will euch heulen *heul* Und damit is das meine Premiere in diesem tiefen Topic loch *fg*


----------



## Humfred (15. Oktober 2008)

JAAA!! Aegwynn geht! Nur NIX funktioniert! JAA


----------



## Boddakiller (15. Oktober 2008)

Jahneh schrieb:


> ok .... *5 min überlege*
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...



bis auf das rote triffts voll auf mich zu


----------



## Shigemori (15. Oktober 2008)

Kein WOW zur Zeit....schade...naja Spider Solitär rulez  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boddakiller (15. Oktober 2008)

ok login server sterhn schonmal wieder....


----------



## Salavora (15. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> lol wieso hat es das jetzt nach n paar minuten nochmal gepostet?


weil du beim senden vielliecht was ungeduldig warst und mehrfach auf den button geklickt hast, oder weil du deinen refresh button zum schlech-möglichen Zeitpunkt verwendet hast.



Qfell schrieb:


> haben alle angst dass ihre posts überlesen werden könnten oder warum postet ihr immer wieder das selbe??


siehe oben.


----------



## Dazar (15. Oktober 2008)

eredar läuft ... wenn auch wacklig und reichlich instabil ^^


----------



## RealGeiZt (15. Oktober 2008)

Dethecus ist on, der Rest vom Hinterhalt bestimmt auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (15. Oktober 2008)

Server geht. Nur bin leider in das Portal nach SW reingehüpft, leider..


----------



## kind-of-sugar (15. Oktober 2008)

wie wäre es wenn wir zum zeitvertreib "ich sehe was was du nicht siehst" oder "ich packe meinen koffer" spielen??


----------



## Actispeedy (15. Oktober 2008)

ICH BIN ON UND TESTE GERADE MEINE NEUE SKILLUNG WAAAHAHAAAAA WIE GEIL Xd


----------



## Actispeedy (15. Oktober 2008)

ICH BIN ON UND TESTE GERADE MEINE NEUE SKILLUNG WAAAHAHAAAAA WIE GEIL Xd


----------



## Blackshade (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich heule auch mal mit Antonidas ist online aber nix geht!!!Mann logt sich ein aber kann nix machen *HEUL* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuckzeruckzuck (15. Oktober 2008)

kind-of-sugar schrieb:


> wie wäre es wenn wir zum zeitvertreib "ich sehe was was du nicht siehst" oder "ich packe meinen koffer" spielen??


Ich packe mein Koffer & nehme mit den Patch 3.0.


----------



## Salavora (15. Oktober 2008)

Zuckzeruckzuck schrieb:


> Ich packe mein Koffer & nehme mit den Patch 3.0.


Ich packe meinen Koffer und nehme mit
- den Patch 3.0
- meinen Laptop.

in diesem Sinn: Viel spaß noch euch allen ! *geburtstag feiern geht*


----------



## Redday (15. Oktober 2008)

auf arygos kommt man immerhin zum ladebalken. naja.


----------



## Plakner (15. Oktober 2008)

Actispeedy schrieb:


> ICH BIN ON UND TESTE GERADE MEINE NEUE SKILLUNG WAAAHAHAAAAA WIE GEIL Xd



Noch lange kein Grund fürn Doppelpost...

Blackrock on JAAAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (15. Oktober 2008)

Ladebildschirm ist schön :>


----------



## Crâshbâsh (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich packe meinen Koffer und nehme mit 

- Patch 3.0
- Laptop
- & ein Telefon zum Pizza bestellen *gg*


----------



## Dämonios (15. Oktober 2008)

ui sauber...,TIRION läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (15. Oktober 2008)

konnte mich eben für 30 seks auf blackrock einloggen und feststellen das einige meiner addons nicht mehr laufen. dann hatte ich disco^^


----------



## Shakuras (15. Oktober 2008)

Alles verbuggt... Angriff verbuggt, Login verbuggt, Anzeige der Buffs verbuggt....


----------



## lukwild (15. Oktober 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> konnte mich eben für 30 seks auf blackrock einloggen und feststellen das einige meiner addons nicht mehr laufen. dann hatte ich disco^^


genauso isses bei mir auch...mein bongos geht netmehr -.-


----------



## Plakner (15. Oktober 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> konnte mich eben für 30 seks auf blackrock einloggen und feststellen das einige meiner addons nicht mehr laufen. dann hatte ich disco^^



Du bist Blackrock riengekommen? :O
Bei mir hängt Ladebildschirm seit 15mins


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

Cool Kagath/Verderbnis funzt net^^

Genug Zeit um ordentlich zu essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rongor (15. Oktober 2008)

Cool Kagath/Verderbnis funzt net^^

Genug Zeit um ordentlich zu essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



doppelpost wegen verbindungsunterbrechung (nur 1x geklickt) sry


----------



## dragon1 (15. Oktober 2008)

OH FUUUUUUUUUUUU
patch ladet schon seit 14:40 und ist bei 993 mb -.-+
hoffe kann heute noch spielen 

btw ist  unser liebe mug`thol on?


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (15. Oktober 2008)

was los alle server down ^^


----------



## Plakner (15. Oktober 2008)

Blackrock wieder off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich sass schon aufm Frisörstuhl :l Neue Trollfrisuren <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Divinavene (15. Oktober 2008)

Gilneas läuft auch nicht. Ich konnte mich zwar vorhin einloggen, aber ich kam nur bis zum Ladebildschirm. Dann war's das auch schon. Eigentlich schade, kann dann wohl erst morgen richtig anfangen wieder alles neu einzustellen, weil jetzt nicht mal mehr die Chars geladen werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, ich bereite jetzt erst mal das Essen vor, Männe kommt gleich. Dann wird erst mal gegessen und vielleicht ist bis dahin wieder alles bereinigt. Ansonsten, hab das schon telefonisch mit meinem Schatzi abgesprochen, machen wir uns anderweitig einen schönen Abend.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit diesen Worten verabschiede ich mich dann mal für heute. Viel Spaß noch beim Warten, Spielen, Fluchen, was auch immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LutheinArFeiniel (15. Oktober 2008)

Hat irgendwer ne Anung wie ich das Patch Dings mal manuell laden kann?


----------



## Serenas (15. Oktober 2008)

LutheinArFeiniel schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer ne Anung wie ich das Patch Dings mal manuell laden kann?



Schau auf diversen Fansiten, die bieten das als Extra-Download an.

btw: Inschriftenkunde auf 100 xD


----------



## Actispeedy (15. Oktober 2008)

also der paladin is echt derbe geil xD ich hab mit retriskillung ganze 600 spelldmg einfach nur genial  die server laggen zwar derbe und es kommt öfters zu abstürzen und man hängt ne halbe stunde im ladescreen aber sonst einfach geil xD ich hab jetzt erstma das ganze urzeugs vorallem urleben im ah für 8g prostück  gekauft und setzt es später für 50g wieder rein xD


----------



## LutheinArFeiniel (15. Oktober 2008)

Serenas schrieb:


> Schau auf diversen Fansiten, die bieten das als Extra-Download an.
> 
> btw: Inschriftenkunde auf 100 xD




aha und wenn ich nix finde?


----------



## Fradi (15. Oktober 2008)

lol ich kann nicht mal mehr auf meine chars zugreifen die werden mir nicht mal mehr angezeigt nur ne scheiss fehlermeldung -.-


----------



## Bes1 (15. Oktober 2008)

bei mir gehts au nich wartet doch einfach bis morgen...freut ich über einen free-day von blizz...und geniesst euren rl-abend^^


----------



## Dexatron (16. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ihr noch beim Runterladen seid, spielt auf Privatservern.

Wenn ihr schon beim Installieren seid, geht mal vom PC weg und lasst ihn installieren.

Wenn ihr meint für euch gibt es nichts anderes als PC....tja, da weiß ich auch nix ^^


----------



## Ollimua (16. Oktober 2008)

Down, obwohl Donnerstag??!


----------



## Ollimua (16. Oktober 2008)

Down, obwohl Donnerstag??!

Doppelpost copyright 2008 by lame buffed-Server


----------



## Daishi/Hultarier (16. Oktober 2008)

Nasuper  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Alleria stürzt ab 21.41  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Recta (16. Oktober 2008)

Blizzard macht grad tolle Wartungsarbeiten xD

Gorgonnash seit ner dreiviertel stunde down und Instanzserver immer noch net verfügbar


----------



## Traklar (16. Oktober 2008)

LutheinArFeiniel schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer ne Anung wie ich das Patch Dings mal manuell laden kann?



http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php 

Die Patchteile downloaden und wie beschrieben entpacken.



Serenas schrieb:


> btw: Inschriftenkunde auf 100 xD



250 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann war Server down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AliasSense (16. Oktober 2008)

auf frostwolf steht zurzeit 45% der spieler vor den briefkasten, aber haben noch nicht bemerkt das er durch die lags (glaube) verbugt ist^
ich hab z.b. 300g im ah ausgegeben und es ist nach 3 stunden noch nichts im briefkasten drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich geh jetzt zwei stunden schlafen bis jeder kidddy offline ist^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: wer nichts zu tun hat und zurzeit kein bock auf wow habe, der besuche http://www.dunewar.de
ich selber zocke es zeit 2005^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (16. Oktober 2008)

Hallo yersa war down, geht zwar wieder aber essen und trinken geht net alle 5min ist meine rüssi im eimer, 
gm und probs melden geht beides net, tolle sache


----------



## bruderelfe (16. Oktober 2008)

Will uns blizz verarschen? werde langsam stocksauer bis etwa nachmittags lief alles ohne probs seit 2 stunden nur noch buggs kannst net kämpfen net essen net trinken gm melde button geht nicht, verdammt nochmals was machen die da in frankreich?

nachtrag seit 1min realmserver net aktiv! ich werde langsam sauer, tun die nur so od sie das alels anfänger bei blizz?


----------



## Fumacilla (16. Oktober 2008)

neiiiien... blizzard zerstört grad traditionen... hier wurde schon ewig nichmehr wegen nem serverdown gepostet vorallem nich donnerstags.... neeeeein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elesmer (16. Oktober 2008)

die 2 k sind ja immernoch nicht erreicht, obwohl so lange die server down waren, haltet euch mal ran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (16. Oktober 2008)

dummdidumm... jedes mal die gleiche Diskussion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nein, das sind keine Anfänger, das is halt einfach net so einfach... 

vernünftigerweise hätte ich so ne Umstellung ein wenig anders geplant und den kompletten Mittwoch einfach die Server ausgemacht...
und niemand draufgelassen, und dann erst nach und nach alles aufgemacht, evtl auch erstmal nur mit low Bevölkerung + Warteliste 

2GB Patch sind halt schon ne fiese Sache und das sind ja doch n paar Server, die sie da rumstehen haben...

Wenns Anfang / Mitte nächster Woche wieder geht bin ich voll und ganz zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (16. Oktober 2008)

Ok,
es ist ein neues patch, ok kann mich wieder einloggen wieder hängt alles will mich beim gesiterheiler wiederbelben nach einem sinlosen tot, geht nicht aufeinmal steht da server wird in 15min runter gefahren keine 5 sek später serverrunterfahren in 0:15 so server nun down also yesera was soll das alles?


----------



## bruderelfe (16. Oktober 2008)

Phash schrieb:


> dummdidumm... jedes mal die gleiche Diskussion
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das gleich sagte ich gestern auch, einfach die server solange down lassen bis alles geht, aber so wie es jetzt ist ist es eine frechheit! und gms sind net erreichbar seit stunden dann der hinweis auf der seite die gms sind ab da und da nimmer erreichbar wie lange kp steht nichts! die bekommen ein haufen kohle, dann müssen die gucken das das net passiert! kleine fehler ja, aber da ist ein bug nach dem anderen!


----------



## Rantja (16. Oktober 2008)

Phash schrieb:


> dummdidumm... jedes mal die gleiche Diskussion
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sehe ich auch so, stirbt ja letztendlich auch keiner dran,wenn man mal nicht zocken kann!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (17. Oktober 2008)

Rantja schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, stirbt ja letztendlich auch keiner dran,wenn man mal nicht zocken kann!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne stimmt schon, aber ich zahle dafür, und da kann ich zumindest erwarten das es stabil läuft, die fehler können ja sein, wenn wenigstens die server laufen würden

aber ysera ist nun eine ganze weile tot


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (17. Oktober 2008)

grml..Kargath auch, naja geh ich halt ins bettchen ^^^ gn8 buffed!


----------



## Quintusrex (17. Oktober 2008)

Serverdown ist eine Sache.

aber wenn ich sehe, dass bekannte Bugs von der Beta mit aufgespielt werden, könnte ich kotzen

oder habe ich was verpasst und das ganze hier ist Open Beta auf den Liveservern?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laenges (17. Oktober 2008)

Für alle die es noch nicht wussten. Blizzard hat den Donnerstag zum 2ten Mittwoch gemacht. Das würde auch sinn ergeben.


----------



## Sonsbecker (17. Oktober 2008)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> Serverdown ist eine Sache.
> 
> aber wenn ich sehe, dass bekannte Bugs von der Beta mit aufgespielt werden, könnte ich kotzen
> 
> ...



ja, eine beta mit 11.000.000 teilnehmer und nebenbei hiess der patch doch

die vorboten des unheils - hier ist der name echt programm *g

am besten aber war die zeitreise, von 15 minuten auf 15 secunden in knapp einer halben minute. hut ab blizzard


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (17. Oktober 2008)

juhu, kargath is aus der liste verschwunden x.x


----------



## bruderelfe (17. Oktober 2008)

Ok, ich denke mal nächste woche freitag wird alles laufen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (17. Oktober 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> am besten aber war die zeitreise, von 15 minuten auf 15 secunden in knapp einer halben minute. hut ab blizzard



Ja hat für allgemeine Heiterkeit im TS gesorgt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (17. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Ja hat für allgemeine Heiterkeit im TS gesorgt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja das fand ich auch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crosis (17. Oktober 2008)

seid froh das ihr den patch überhaupt installiert bekommen habt! ich sitze seit mittwoch 12:00 drann und bekomm das scheiß teil net drauf jedesmal ein error der sich durch rein garnichts beheben lässt auf blizzards antwort warte ich schon geschlagene 30stunden - sowohl im techforum als auch über email, die schweine sagen netma das sie dran arbeiten oder sonstwas-.-


----------



## bruderelfe (17. Oktober 2008)

Naja wie du siehst ist es evl besser das du es net hast, die arbeiten seit stunden drann sie finden laut eigenden aussagen ihre fehler teilweise net!


----------



## Sony24 (17. Oktober 2008)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Naja wie du siehst ist es evl besser das du es net hast, die arbeiten seit stunden drann sie finden laut eigenden aussagen ihre fehler teilweise net!



Mein stufe 30 Pala hängt seit gestern über den wolken zwischen Silbermond und der Insel fest. Seit dem Patch geht gar nix mehr.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (20. Oktober 2008)

Ist heut Mittwoch??? Leider Nein... Wieso schreib ich hier? Es könnt Mittwoch sein, so viele Server sind down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und bald ist schon wieder Mittwoch und die wollen einen neuen Patch hoch laden (*freu??*) damit wir nicht mehr spielen können


----------



## SixNight (20. Oktober 2008)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> Ist heut Mittwoch??? Leider Nein... Wieso schreib ich hier? Es könnt Mittwoch sein, so viele Server sind down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ ... man könnt echt glauben es ist mittwoch


----------



## Lillyan (21. Oktober 2008)

> Ist heut Mittwoch??? Leider Nein...


... und deswegen ist hier auch noch ein paar Stündchen zu :>


----------



## ANubiZzz (22. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> ... und deswegen ist hier auch noch ein paar Stündchen zu :>



Mittwoch, 22.10.2008  04.00

Und wir füttern fred mit weiteren "ist heut mittwoch OO" commets.!

Let Get start!


----------



## Føøse (22. Oktober 2008)

Moin undso ^^


----------



## ANubiZzz (22. Oktober 2008)

Føøse schrieb:


> Moin undso ^^



jo.. öhm guten morgen =)


----------



## derbolzer (22. Oktober 2008)

Jo Moin zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bigenni (22. Oktober 2008)

moin moin...tja heute iss mal wieder mittwoch....juhuuuuu

gott sei dank muss ich glei los....meine CE-Prüfungen machen....


----------



## Kakashi10 (22. Oktober 2008)

moin moin^^


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (22. Oktober 2008)

Die woche ging ja schnell vorbei O.O


----------



## Sapphiron (22. Oktober 2008)

olollollollollol wtf schon wieder mittwoch xD


----------



## Sensitive (22. Oktober 2008)

ahh was geht die woche wieder mal schnell rum, schon wieder mittwoch und server down. kein süßes oder saures  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krypterian (22. Oktober 2008)

meine erste antwort hier^^

btw. so einen überflüssigen Thread hab ich noch nie gesehn^^


----------



## crizzle (22. Oktober 2008)

joa guten morgen an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hm wann kommen die server online?


btw: heute werden doch titel vergeben oder? ( season 4)


----------



## Arazak (22. Oktober 2008)

gähn.. guten morgen.. schade das man den patch noch nich loaden kann.. -.- bin doch erst wieder um 5 @ home.. naja.. viel spaß euch, wobei auch immer.. ich bin ma inner schule ^^
lg, ilu


----------



## Das Licht (22. Oktober 2008)

huhu^^

würde jetzt eigentlich der patch 3.0.3 drauf gespielt??

bin dann mal in der schule.
man sieht sich in WoW


----------



## Illuminatos (22. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen! *Gähn*
Könnt ich mir vielleich eben helfen? Habe Im Startbildschirm von WoW den Launcher aktiviert, aber egal wie ich WoW starte, es startet immer sofort komplett. (Ist seit dem Patch so )


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

mööööp schöne grüsse aus der schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 glaub ich muss heut mal wieder die kühe melken und dann noch den Käse hohlen xD ..... Spass^^ 
Frage mich eigentlich was die Jungs von Buffed am Mittwoch eigentlich machen, denen muss ja Stinklangweilig XD und was is mit Zam?^^
Wo isen der eigentlich *g* 

Greez Slivi aus der Schweiz



BUFFED.DE<------RULEZ!!!!!!!


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Guten Morgen! *Gähn*
> Könnt ich mir vielleich eben helfen? Habe Im Startbildschirm von WoW den Launcher aktiviert, aber egal wie ich WoW starte, es startet immer sofort komplett. (Ist seit dem Patch so )




Du musst nur das Häckchen wieder reintun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 beim Startbildschirm dann kommt der Launcher auch wieder^^


----------



## Das Licht (22. Oktober 2008)

meine fragen werden nie beantwortet....
niemand mag mich xD


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

Das schrieb:


> huhu^^
> 
> würde jetzt eigentlich der patch 3.0.3 drauf gespielt??
> 
> ...




Ehm KA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crizzle (22. Oktober 2008)

öhm^^ ja könnte mir jemmand meine fragen beantworten bittöööööööö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: ob´s heute s4 Titel gibt und ob bekannt ist wann die server on kommen?


----------



## Das Licht (22. Oktober 2008)

shit will 3.0.3 ^^

dann hab ich meinen titel^^


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

Jo kann gut sein aber von PVP ned sovciel ahnung bin eher ein PVEler und vlt is ja heut wircklich 3.0.3 da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (22. Oktober 2008)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> Du musst nur das Häckchen wieder reintun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist doch, Häkchen ist immer drin. Deswegen frag ich ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Ist doch, Häkchen ist immer drin. Deswegen frag ich ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hööö WTF.........Schweizer denkt nach........Hirn raucht...........nach käse Stink..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry bin überfordert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ANubiZzz (22. Oktober 2008)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> Hööö WTF.........Schweizer denkt nach........Hirn raucht...........nach käse Stink.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



XD, hier.. haste nen [Schokoriegel] und n paar [Zuckerdrops]..  da kurblet deinen blutzuckerspiegel an=).. dann klappt auch wider mit dem denken!

btw  Ricola



ach ja.. patch 3.0.3 wird nicht kommen.. lso, ich denke das er nicht kommen wird..!  nxt mitwoch dann !


----------



## Dragonfire64 (22. Oktober 2008)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> Hööö WTF.........Schweizer denkt nach........Hirn raucht...........nach käse Stink.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mal füsse waschen dann stinkts auch net nach käse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

Dragonfire64 schrieb:


> Mal füsse waschen dann stinkts auch net nach käse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mag aber Käse ^^ daher nix waschen und Schaber hohlen xDDD

Edit: BTW Ricola -.- mögen die schweizer ned Alter Spruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crizzle (22. Oktober 2008)

der einzige der "hohl"en    ist bist du.


glaub du redest von holen.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (22. Oktober 2008)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> Mag aber Käse ^^ daher nix waschen und Schaber hohlen xDDD



Ihiiiiiiiihhhhhh, verdammt wie krieg ich diese bilder ausm kopf und warum verdammt muss ich mir immer alles bildlich vorstellen >.< *Pfötchen vor Gesicht halt vor entsetzen*


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> der einzige der "hohl"en    ist bist du.
> 
> 
> glaub du redest von holen.




Ehmja Peace und so *g*


----------



## harlot07 (22. Oktober 2008)

Dragonfire64 schrieb:


> Ihiiiiiiiihhhhhh, verdammt wie krieg ich diese bilder ausm kopf und warum verdammt muss ich mir immer alles bildlich vorstellen >.< *Pfötchen vor Gesicht halt vor entsetzen*



!!


----------



## Fornika (22. Oktober 2008)

Wunderschönen WoW freien Mittwoch morgen wünsche ich.  *kaffeeschlürf*


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

Fornika schrieb:


> Wunderschönen WoW freien Mittwoch morgen wünsche ich.  *kaffeeschlürf*



Schankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   *Schoogi äss*


----------



## Dranja (22. Oktober 2008)

Heute mag ich den Mittwoch besonders nich ^^

Gestern Abend wo ich noch zoggen wollte und Addons testen war Madmorten mal wieder tod, und jetzt komme ich von Nachtschicht, und es ist Mittwoch...

Naja gleich ne runde pennen dann ist der Wartungs Tag ja schon gelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber trotzdem jetzt ist mir langweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jahneh (22. Oktober 2008)

Wöchentliche Wartungsarbeiten, 22/10

An diesem Mittwoch werden alle europäischen Realms während der wöchentlichen Wartungsarbeiten _von 3:00 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr_ (MESZ) nicht erreichbar sein.

Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis.




_Falls ein neuer Patch verfügbar ist, der dem Spiel neue Inhalte hinzufügt oder Fehler korrigiert, finden die Wartungsarbeiten normalerweise von 3:00 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr_ (Pariser Zeit / MEZ) am Mittwochmorgen statt, diese Zeitspanne kann sich jedoch verschieben.


moin,
ich denke mal das die den patch heute aufspielen, und dann gibbet wieder probs, heißt mit glück kann man gegen abend gamen, oder auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---momentan bauen die eh nur mist mit ihren andauernden veränderungen der klasse, ist teilweise echt lächerlich was die klassen können und bringen, macht manchmal echt kein spaß mehr zu spielen---


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

Jahneh schrieb:


> Wöchentliche Wartungsarbeiten, 22/10
> 
> An diesem Mittwoch werden alle europäischen Realms während der wöchentlichen Wartungsarbeiten _von 3:00 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr_ (MESZ) nicht erreichbar sein.
> 
> ...





./sign denke auch das der Patch kommt da die Wartungsarbeiten Normalerweise von 5- 11 Uhr sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (22. Oktober 2008)

Was wird denn beim 'neuen' Patch vorkommen? hab noch keine Patchnotes gesehen.


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

Jo Patch 3.0.3 aber Patchnotes hab ich noch ned gesehen

Edit: Patchnotes  http://wow.buffed.de/news/7624/wow-testser...-0-3-verfuegbar


----------



## bigenni (22. Oktober 2008)

Jahneh schrieb:


> Wöchentliche Wartungsarbeiten, 22/10
> 
> An diesem Mittwoch werden alle europäischen Realms während der wöchentlichen Wartungsarbeiten _von 3:00 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr_ (MESZ) nicht erreichbar sein.
> 
> ...



es wird definitiv kein patch draufgespielt....der neue patch ist erst seit gestern auf den TESTSERVERN.....


----------



## Fornika (22. Oktober 2008)

juhuu meine druidin darf schon wieder neu Skillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

@Bigenni   Boah dein Mage hat echt sauviel Spell+ xDDDDDD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2008)

Morgän *Gähn* wasn Los Hier Trauer Stimmung?


----------



## bigenni (22. Oktober 2008)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> @Bigenni   Boah dein Mage hat echt sauviel Spell+ xDDDDDD




gelllll....geht voll ab ey....^^

weiss net was da los iss hab das gestern erst gemacht irgendwie spackt alles rum seit dem grossen patch


----------



## Dranja (22. Oktober 2008)

Das die nur Mist bauen im Moment sehe ich an Madmorten ^^

Und das beste is mein WoW Forum Account bei Blizz ist gesperrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur weil ich meinte das die doof sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (22. Oktober 2008)

Do you love me - Jennifer Kae... Überhaupt nicht mein Genre, aber ich bekomms einfach nicht ausm Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist grausig, man wacht auf, und das erste was man im Kopf hat, ist nicht, dass man schon wieder aufstehen muss, sondern dieses Lied  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jahneh (22. Oktober 2008)

noch mehr verbesserungen der einzelnen klassen, der treffhunter wird verschlechtert (bald gibts echt nur noch beastmaster hier^^) ---im ganzen gesehen teilweise oder größtenteils echt überflüssig alle noch weiter zu verbessern und die abklingzeiten zu verkürzen, so das einiges im laufen von gecastet werden kann -.- ...

Patchnotes:
Patch 3.0.3.


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

lol und ich höhre die Kühe muhen sry für diesen satzt aber ich Hasse tauren KA wieso^^


----------



## Dranja (22. Oktober 2008)

Juhu weniger Manakosten ^^

Hat jemand mal nen Kaffee für mich ? Muß nach der Nachtschicht erstmal wach werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab noch keine Lust auf schlafen.


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

Dranja schrieb:


> Juhu weniger Manakosten ^^
> 
> Hat jemand mal nen Kaffee für mich ? Muß nach der Nachtschicht erstmal wach werden
> 
> ...




Hier was zum wachwerden^^

http://www.myvideo.ch/watch/4797588


----------



## ANubiZzz (22. Oktober 2008)

hmm.. war aber schon Viel zu oft von 3-11 Wartungsarbeiten bla bla klump.. als das mann sagen kann wenn von 3-11 dann kommt der patch.-- aslo anhand der zeit kannste das net ausmachen.!

Vllt werden ein paar Hotfix`s auf die server gespielt.. .. aber patch  @ nxt week.. 

Kaffee leckaaaaa, kipee,, frisch ausm automat....  brötchen.hmmmm frisch vom beckaaaa XD


----------



## Dranja (22. Oktober 2008)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> hmm.. war aber schon Viel zu oft von 3-11 Wartungsarbeiten bla bla klump.. als das mann sagen kann wenn von 3-11 dann kommt der patch.-- aslo anhand der zeit kannste das net ausmachen.!
> 
> Vllt werden ein paar Hotfix`s auf die server gespielt.. .. aber patch  @ nxt week..
> 
> Kaffee leckaaaaa, kipee,, frisch ausm automat....  brötchen.hmmmm frisch vom beckaaaa XD




Jau Brötchen frisch vom Bäcker hab ich auch aufen Heimweg geholt genauso wie nen BigBack kippen ^^

Gleich mal link anschauen ^^


----------



## ANubiZzz (22. Oktober 2008)

Dranja schrieb:


> Jau Brötchen frisch vom Bäcker hab ich auch aufen Heimweg geholt genauso wie nen BigBack kippen ^^
> 
> Gleich mal link anschauen ^^



XD.. na dann.. öhm guten feierabend?  kp.. schmecken lassen!

So der server kann wider on kommen.. meine systemwartung ist seit 10 min fertig (seit 3 uhr). 
 mei praktikanten @ belegtes brötchen holen oder wat XD


----------



## Dranja (22. Oktober 2008)

Guten Feierabend passt bei mir ^^ 

Und lol cooles Video ^^


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

Dranja schrieb:


> Guten Feierabend passt bei mir ^^
> 
> Und lol cooles Video ^^




chch thx is mein Lieblingspost in unserem Forum falls ein Member wieder rumwhint wegen einem Item xD trotz DKP^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2008)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> Hier was zum wachwerden^^
> 
> http://www.myvideo.ch/watch/4797588



Rofl Geil xD Jetzt Bin ich Wach Vor lachen


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Rofl Geil xD Jetzt Bin ich Wach Vor lachen



Jo eben MIMIMI is einfach der Burner^^


----------



## Jahneh (22. Oktober 2008)

na, mir ist der appetit echt vergangen als ich die neuen patchnotes gelesenhab (*übertreib*)

mal ehrlich, jeder freut sich wenn seine klasse verbessert und er stärker wird. Aber teilweise ist es doch echt lächerlich^^

nur mal beispiels ...z.b mages ... springen als stoffie zwischen die mobs mit ihrem arkanen explosionen und nu der bombe, wenn se merken wird eng schnell wegblinzeln .. oder ziehen ihr schild und weg

oder palas, greifen einen an, man ist gestunnt (da nutzt nichtmal ne insignie was oder rückzug, danke blizz *rofl*) und wenn se merken sie gehen down weil evtl. doch nicht so gut, schnell ihre f*** blubberblase und hochheilen (toll ich hab nen unterdrückten schuß *der da null nutzen hat, thx blizz*) ... wtf

ich warte auf den tag wo alle klassen sich selber heilen, jeder ne feige-blubberblase kriegt oder sich blinzeln kann um sich zu verpissen wenns eng wird .. lol -.-


*merke grad bin heute morgen echt in motz stimmung*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranja (22. Oktober 2008)

Damit muß ich bei uns in der Gilde und im Raid unbedingt nen Makro machen ^^


----------



## Hellseyey (22. Oktober 2008)

Hi und Guten Morgen in die Runde!

Also ich denke auch nicht, dass ein Patch kommt, da der BLIZZ Downloader auch net anspringt, wenn man das Spiel hochfährt, d.h. es ist kein Patch vorgesehen für heute. Ein Glück kann ich nur sagen, denn die Ausfälle der letzten Woche fand ich schon dramatich genug.

Am meisten Sorgen mache ich mir jedoch um das künftige Balancing. Wird es mit LK so einfach bleiben, also der Nerf des letzten Patches ist imho too much.
Man braucht ja übehaupt sich net mehr anstrengen, die Instanzen(auch die 25er) sind ne reine Witzveranstaltung geworden, ka, wieviele auch Noob- Gilden first-kills verbucht haben.

Weis jmd darüber etwas? Achja, und weiss jmd , warum das Arsenal seit ner Woche hängt? Wann haben die denn die neuen Talentbäume implementiert?

VG


----------



## Dranja (22. Oktober 2008)

Jahneh schrieb:


> na, mir ist der appetit echt vergangen als ich die neuen patchnotes gelesenhab (*übertreib*)
> 
> mal ehrlich, jeder freut sich wenn seine klasse verbessert und er stärker wird. Aber teilweise ist es doch echt lächerlich^^
> 
> ...




Mich kotzt im Moment beim Mage echt dieses Du darfst während des Kampfes nur einen Edelstein und einen Manatrank nehmen an. Ich zogge wegen Arbeit nich so extrem, daher mein Equip auch nich so dolle, und seitdem Patch komme ich mit Mana mal gar nich mehr klar... 

Muß wohl doch unsere Partner Gilde bestechen das die mich T6 ziehen ^^


----------



## Avane x_D (22. Oktober 2008)

Hellseyey schrieb:


> Hi und Guten Morgen in die Runde!
> 
> Also ich denke auch nicht, dass ein Patch kommt, da der BLIZZ Downloader auch net anspringt, wenn man das Spiel hochfährt, d.h. es ist kein Patch vorgesehen für heute. Ein Glück kann ich nur sagen, denn die Ausfälle der letzten Woche fand ich schon dramatich genug.
> 
> ...



dir auch einen Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/signed

Das mit den Talenten kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen ;O

Avane


----------



## Sh'alima (22. Oktober 2008)

Dranja schrieb:


> Mich kotzt im Moment beim Mage echt dieses Du darfst während des Kampfes nur einen Edelstein und einen Manatrank nehmen an. ...




Ja, das nervt echt... selbst beim normalen questen sitz ich neuerding dauernd auf dem Hintern weil ich trinken muss... das kannte ich vor dem Patch überhaupt nicht... 


...ach ja... Guten Morgen erstmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ANubiZzz (22. Oktober 2008)

Hellseyey schrieb:


> Weis jmd darüber etwas? Achja, und weiss jmd , warum das Arsenal seit ner Woche hängt? Wann haben die denn die neuen Talentbäume implementiert?
> 
> VG




Ich denk mal Arsenal geht net weil die entsprechenden Chache server net funzen.!  daraus resultiert.. Charakter wird gefunden (nick, gilde) aber die mom daten nicht (cache)..

Bei den Problemen die Blizz Grad Schiebt , wird das alles bis Lk wider laufen =)..


btw  @ Dranja

/digges Sign..   ich kann mich noch erinnern. ist gar nich so lange her..  

3 lutschkiesel im raid.. und nun.. nur noch einer =(.


----------



## Dranja (22. Oktober 2008)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> Ich denk mal Arsenal geht net weil die entsprechenden Chache server net funzen.!  daraus resultiert.. Charakter wird gefunden (nick, gilde) aber die mom daten nicht (cache)..
> 
> Bei den Problemen die Blizz Grad Schiebt , wird das alles bis Lk wider laufen =)..
> 
> ...




Ja fällt besonders auf wenn du nich so gute klamotten hast wie ich auf... Und das nervt echt, früher konnte ich wenigstens dauerhaft dmg mitmachen wie die anderen, zwar nich soviel aber es ging dauerhaft und jetzt ?? Ich kotz...

Naja wenigstens nehmen sie mich trotzdem mit aber ich finds echt dämlich, ich kann teilweise mal 1,5 Wochen wegen arbeit nich zoggen und jetzt nörft Blizz einen noch mit sowas.


----------



## Illuminatos (22. Oktober 2008)

falls ihr Langeweile habt, ist hier die Lösung:

http://www.ruinedphotos.com/

Das ist eine Seite, auf der häufig, wie der Name schon sagt, ruinierte Fotos gepostet werden. Bei vielen Fotos komme ich aus dem Lachen nicht mehr raus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poocannon (22. Oktober 2008)

Dranja schrieb:


> Ja fällt besonders auf wenn du nich so gute klamotten hast wie ich auf... Und das nervt echt, früher konnte ich wenigstens dauerhaft dmg mitmachen wie die anderen, zwar nich soviel aber es ging dauerhaft und jetzt ?? Ich kotz...
> 
> Naja wenigstens nehmen sie mich trotzdem mit aber ich finds echt dämlich, ich kann teilweise mal 1,5 Wochen wegen arbeit nich zoggen und jetzt nörft Blizz einen noch mit sowas.



Kann ich absolut nicht verstehen, 11/50/0 skillung und absolut keine manaprobleme im Raid. Auch die dps ist extrem gestiegen und wo ich mich vorher mit hexern und schurken um die ersten plätze geprügelt habe sind jetzt größtenteils nurnoch magier oben mit dabei, bis auf nen Retri oder nen hunter zwischendurch xD


----------



## Horrorschatz (22. Oktober 2008)

jaja der ach so Liebe Mittwoch morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilas (22. Oktober 2008)

*zum tausendstemal - MITTWOCH SERVER UPDATE *

Mansche checken das woll nicht - keine Endschuldigung - Bin NEU !!!!


----------



## Dranja (22. Oktober 2008)

Dilas schrieb:


> *zum tausendstemal - MITTWOCH SERVER UPDATE *
> 
> Mansche checken das woll nicht - keine Endschuldigung - Bin NEU !!!!



Also 1. Mittwoch ist nicht Server Update sonder Wartungs Tag ^^

2. Es wird im Oktober noch nen Patch geben aber nicht heute da der Patch erst gerade auf den Testrealms aufgespielt wurde ( ok, eigentlich sind die live Server ja im Moment auch Test Realms )

3. Ein herzliches Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (22. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Dilas: Entspann Dich mal Alter! Außerdem sind heute (wie jeden normalen Mittwoch) Wartungsarbeiten, und kein Serverupdate. Blizz spielt ja nich gestern den Patch aufm PTR auf um den heute Live gehen zu lassen. tztz


----------



## Dranja (22. Oktober 2008)

Poocannon schrieb:


> Kann ich absolut nicht verstehen, 11/50/0 skillung und absolut keine manaprobleme im Raid. Auch die dps ist extrem gestiegen und wo ich mich vorher mit hexern und schurken um die ersten plätze geprügelt habe sind jetzt größtenteils nurnoch magier oben mit dabei, bis auf nen Retri oder nen hunter zwischendurch xD




Ich mache auch mehr DMG keine Frage, aber mir geht mein Mana sowas von schnell flöten... Das is echt nich nett ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2008)

Dilas schrieb:


> Mansche checken das woll nicht - keine Endschuldigung - Bin NEU !!!!



KomMa Runter Alter Bloß weil du neu bist denkst du das so was zu entschuldigen ist?


----------



## Frozenundead (22. Oktober 2008)

Ja, ja so ist das.^^


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (22. Oktober 2008)

Das hier ist eine gemütliche Kaffee und Plauderrunde. Wer hier stresst und rumschreit, der fliegt raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crizzle (22. Oktober 2008)

was sagt ihr zu dem screenshot.. hab das grade im inet gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/2101/unbenannt1fx9.jpg


----------



## Garmon-Arygos (22. Oktober 2008)

Moin

***erstmal Mettbrötchen und Kaffeee hol***

gibts denn auch heute wieder nen  "Hotfix"?


----------



## Dranja (22. Oktober 2008)

Hey er is neu, kann in WoW nix also muß er das Forum gimpen ^^

Spaß beiseite ich find sein post lolig weil es von null plan schließen lässt.

Und geiler Screenie ^^

Mfg


----------



## crizzle (22. Oktober 2008)

BadsoulxXx schrieb:


> keylogger



ja genau is klar-.-

wie man solch leute direkt ins klo spülen sollte..


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

Mööp wieder da hab ich was verpasst xD


----------



## Dranja (22. Oktober 2008)

Hotfix gab es doch gestern morgen wo ich von der Nachtwache gekommen ^^ Bin da konnt ich genau wie heute nix spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

@ Crizzler geiler screeni xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2008)

BadsoulxXx schrieb:


> keylogger



You Fail? Keylogger is klaro -.-


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

Jipiii Sliver is mal ned schuld......ähm sry entschuldigt mein main is heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (22. Oktober 2008)

moin zusammen,

es gibt kaffee (_________________________)², Eier 0000000000 und Croissants §§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§, für die Bayern auch Brez´n &&&&&&&&&&&&&

Bedient Euch


----------



## Dranja (22. Oktober 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> You Fail? Keylogger is klaro -.-




Hey Du kannst auch beta zoggen ?? Genau wie bei mir unspielbar ? Mag nich 2 min warten bis ich nen Mob haue ^^ 

Kannst ja mal Deine Erfahrung schreiben da wir ja eh auf die Server warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Garmon-Arygos (22. Oktober 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> moin zusammen,
> 
> es gibt kaffee (_________________________)², Eier 0000000000 und Croissants §§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§, für die Bayern auch Brez´n &&&&&&&&&&&&&
> 
> Bedient Euch




dann greife ich mal zu...hab richtig Knast


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (22. Oktober 2008)

Need Kaffee und Croissants  !! Dank Dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (22. Oktober 2008)

So der Pingu Gott sagt auch mal hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wünsche euch noch einen schönen arbeitstag MUAHAHAHAHA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2008)

Dranja schrieb:


> Hey Du kannst auch beta zoggen ?? Genau wie bei mir unspielbar ? Mag nich 2 min warten bis ich nen Mob haue ^^
> 
> Kannst ja mal Deine Erfahrung schreiben da wir ja eh auf die Server warten
> 
> ...




Also Was ich Biss jetzt alles schon (alles) In der beta gesehen habe Ist Hammer geil ich kann euch nur sagen es lohnt sich sich da drauf zu freuen Es laggt zwar wie Sau auf beta realm aber Wenns mal Testbar ist dann Hat man ein Richtig schönes Spiel Alles sieht Hammer aus es ist schön groß es gibt Abwechslung^^

UND JA ES LAGGT Unspielbar^^

Habe Ja Parr Beta Pic`s Von mir selber gemacht Unten auf die sigi klicken

Edit: Moin Pingu


----------



## Tsuyoshi (22. Oktober 2008)

yeah endlich futta gief^^


----------



## Dranja (22. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> So der Pingu Gott sagt auch mal hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Meinen Arbeitstag hab ich schon hinter mir dank Nachtdienst ^^ Aber ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß beim Arbeiten während ich die Server off Time nachher zum schlafen nutze ^^

Und Croissants ?? auja mal 2 nehm.

Mfg


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> So der Pingu Gott sagt auch mal hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du brauchst definitiv en Therapeut


----------



## Garmon-Arygos (22. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> So der Pingu Gott sagt auch mal hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




immer diese frommen Wünsche...Arbeit wäre toll, wenn nicht nervende User wären...aber auch dir einen schönen Tag


----------



## Dranja (22. Oktober 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Also Was ich Biss jetzt alles schon (alles) In der beta gesehen habe Ist Hammer geil ich kann euch nur sagen es lohnt sich sich da drauf zu freuen Es laggt zwar wie Sau auf beta realm aber Wenns mal Testbar ist dann Hat man ein Richtig schönes Spiel Alles sieht Hammer aus es ist schön groß es gibt Abwechslung^^
> 
> Habe Ja Parr Beta Pic`s Von mir selber gemacht Unten auf die sigi klicken
> 
> Edit: Moin Pingu




Jau das das total geil wird kann man ja selbst mit den laggs sehen, aber is halt dank Blizz ( EU bekommt nur einen Server weil die Test Hardware im Einsatz is GM Kommentar *hust* ) nich spielbar und dabei hätte ich gerne dieses total geile Beta Feedback System genutzt, aber da alles laggt brint feedback nix.

Mfg


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (22. Oktober 2008)

Wer sich Bilder von der Beta ansehen will: Ich hab da auch so einiges in meinen Galerien in meiem Buffed Profil liegen. Reinschaun lohnt immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2008)

Dranja schrieb:


> Jau das das total geil wird kann man ja selbst mit den laggs sehen, aber is halt dank Blizz ( EU bekommt nur einen Server weil die Test Hardware im Einsatz is GM Kommentar *hust* ) nich spielbar und dabei hätte ich gerne dieses total geile Beta Feedback System genutzt, aber da alles laggt brint feedback nix.
> 
> Mfg



Ich konnte schon testen seit der ersten beta Key welle dabei also 5.8.2008 *hust*


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Beta Bilder? LANGWEILSCH für was Bilder wenn man spielen kann!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranja (22. Oktober 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich konnte schon testen seit der ersten beta Key welle dabei also 5.8.2008 *hust*




Ich konnte gerade mal mitte Sep zoggen, 5 Tage bevor ich in die USA verschwunden bin bis 10.10. ^^

Aber die US Realm schocken ^^


----------



## Sh'alima (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich versteh überhaupt nicht, warum alle so scharf drauf sind BETA zu spielen... ein unfertiges Produkt, voller Fehler, was nicht gut läuft... ne, da warte ich lieber bis zum Addon... ein fast fertiges Produkt, was hoffentlich besser läuft wie die BETA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Du brauchst definitiv en Therapeut




Tihihihihiihihiiii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (22. Oktober 2008)

wunder schönen guten morgen an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na wo is der kaffee ?


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (22. Oktober 2008)

Jo aber imo ziehe ich lieber meinen (zweiten) Pala hoch oder bin halt am farmen. Hab meinen DK auf 78 aufgehört. Versteht mich nicht falsch, Northrend ist echt supergeil gelungen, aber ich mag mir doch ein wenig Vorfreude noch für den richtigen Release aufheben ^^


----------



## Dranja (22. Oktober 2008)

So meine lieben Dranja geht schlafen, die Nachtschicht erfordert das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Morgen Fynni 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2008)

Dranja schrieb:


> So meine lieben Dranja geht schlafen, die Nachtschicht erfordert das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schlaf schön^^


----------



## Frozenundead (22. Oktober 2008)

Hm ich trink lieber meinen Tee.
Hmm Apfel. ^^


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ned mehr lang dann können wir wieder rumsuchten^^


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Slave Fyn huhu *winks*


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Slave Fyn huhu *winks*



Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du hast dich gestern wohl getäuscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heute is wieder was, aber ich glaub das läuft auf SSC oder TK raus...
Naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (22. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Morgen Fynni
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




juhu einer antwortet juhuuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

na moment ich war auch bis 20.30 im Krankenhaus mit meiner süßen!!!


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> juhu einer antwortet juhuuu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> juhu einer antwortet juhuuu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So Auch mal lieb hallo winke mache ^^


----------



## Maradil (22. Oktober 2008)

da hät ich ja fast vergessen das heute Mittwoch ist.... Moin ihr Nasen, wie ich sehe löst sich die Pingu Gang allmählich auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (22. Oktober 2008)

Morgen ihr Suchtis /wink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

fynni man(n) antwortet dir immer


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> na moment ich war auch bis 20.30 im Krankenhaus mit meiner süßen!!!



Wegen warum?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nachschub? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deine Stats sind ja heut wieder überragend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf jeden Fall is heut irgend´n Raid...


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Morgen ihr Suchtis /wink
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



selba selba!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Moin Mara!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

warum kann ich mich nicht einloggen?!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Na alles gut bei euch Betrügern, Halunken, Schurken und Gaunern?!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (22. Oktober 2008)

Morgen all ich lieg krank daheim im bett :-!


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> da hät ich ja fast vergessen das heute Mittwoch ist.... Moin ihr Nasen, wie ich sehe löst sich die Pingu Gang allmählich auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, bin auch schon raus, aber ich mag euch trotzdem noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab nur keine Lust mehr auf den Pingu-Scheiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wird mir hier zu bunt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja Morgen Mara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> fynni man(n) antwortet dir immer




naja nicht immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wo is natsu ? habt ihr ihn erschlagen ? grins


----------



## Frozenundead (22. Oktober 2008)

Hm Rührei zum Frühstück? Was meint ihr?^^


----------



## Fonia (22. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Morgen all ich lieg krank daheim im bett :-!



*kopf tetschel* Amres tuk tuk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *fiebertermometer in den PoPo steck* ohhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat da wer fieber?


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Morgen all ich lieg krank daheim im bett :-!



Lüg nich so dreckig, du sitzt am PC! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder muss der Laptop herhalten? ^^

Guten Morgen und Gute Besserung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (22. Oktober 2008)

Frozenundead schrieb:


> Hm Rührei zum Frühstück? Was meint ihr?^^



hihi <3 komm her und ich trett dir wo hin dann hast du ruck zuck rührei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> So Auch mal lieb hallo winke mache ^^



Mich Beachtet Fyn erst gar nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> *kopf tetschel* Amres tuk tuk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der is schon groß und hat schon einige Dinge im Popo gehabt, nich Sleepy?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne Spaß, armes Tuk Tuk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frozenundead (22. Oktober 2008)

Warum sagen alle Tuk Tuk und ich kenne es nur als Töf Töf? :-(


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> naja nicht immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sei froh das er die klappe hält... Sitzt sicher inner Büroecke und heult !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (22. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> *kopf tetschel* Amres tuk tuk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein PC ist neben meinem Bett -> heißt ich liege gerade im Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kotzt an kann ich net mal weggehen das we -.-


----------



## Fonia (22. Oktober 2008)

Frozenundead schrieb:


> Warum sagen alle Tuk Tuk und ich kenne es nur als Töf Töf? :-(



weil Töf Töf doof ist ^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (22. Oktober 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Mich Beachtet Fyn erst gar nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




doch klar nur nicht gelesen grins ist soviel los hier komm mit dem lesen  net mehr nach grins 

huhu


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> hihi <3 komm her und ich trett dir wo hin dann hast du ruck zuck rührei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das iss ne Rassefrau!!! kann man dich mieten oder so ???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (22. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Der is schon groß und hat schon einige Dinge im Popo gehabt, nich Sleepy?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Pssssssst erzähl doch nicht jedem von unserer Affäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Sei froh das er die klappe hält... Sitzt sicher inner Büroecke und heult !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




och sei net so gemein zu meinem natsu sonst gibt ärger mit mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Ey Sleepy memm hier ned ru m 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *bussi*


----------



## Fonia (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Das iss ne Rassefrau!!! kann man dich mieten oder so ???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



=P Kommt drauf an für nen jahresabo WoW lässt sich immer diskutieren x)


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Das iss ne Rassefrau!!! kann man dich mieten oder so ???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




oO du bist ja mutig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> och sei net so gemein zu meinem natsu sonst gibt ärger mit mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Watt wie wo Natsu iss pläm pläm und damit basta


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> doch klar nur nicht gelesen grins ist soviel los hier komm mit dem lesen  net mehr nach grins
> 
> huhu



Juhu ^^


----------



## Sonsbecker (22. Oktober 2008)

Frozenundead schrieb:


> Hm Rührei zum Frühstück? Was meint ihr?^^



auf jeden fall - eine extra-große portion - muss kraft tanken *g


----------



## Frozenundead (22. Oktober 2008)

Hm naja ich in dem Fall steig ich wol mal auf den Tuk Tuk zug auf.^^


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> och sei net so gemein zu meinem natsu sonst gibt ärger mit mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ruvi hat schon Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fynni tu mir nichts bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Ey Sleepy memm hier ned ru m
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich darf das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Fonia du zockst DotA ? oO

Ich will mal gegen dich spielen harhar


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> =P Kommt drauf an für nen jahresabo WoW lässt sich immer diskutieren x)



Das wäre nich das Thema... Slave zum Thema mutig... Sie muss ja dann auch mit mir fertig werden!


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich will mal gegen dich spielen harhar



Gegen dich oder MIT DIR? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetz musste dich entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (22. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> @ Fonia du zockst DotA ? oO
> 
> Ich will mal gegen dich spielen harhar



Klar =P je nach hero gut oder schlecht wir könn gern mal zocken


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Das wäre nich das Thema... Slave zum Thema mutig... Sie muss ja dann auch mit mir fertig werden!



Ruviminator in da House 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (22. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Gegen dich oder MIT DIR?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auf der linken Seite erscheint das kleine Engelchen:"Spiele mit ihr"
doch plopp taucht auf der rechten Seite das kleine Teufelchen auf:"Los bashe sie" 



Gegen !


----------



## Fynni2007 (22. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ruvi hat schon Recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




och das muss ich mir noch überlegen grins


----------



## Sleepysimon (22. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Klar =P je nach hero gut oder schlecht wir könn gern mal zocken



Hast du Garena oder spielst du bnet ? ^^


----------



## Fonia (22. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Hast du Garena oder spielst du bnet ? ^^



Garena ? ist das was zum essen oder zum einführen?^^   Ich spiel Bnet.


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Auf der linken Seite erscheint das kleine Engelchen:"Spiele mit ihr"
> doch plopp taucht auf der rechten Seite das kleine Teufelchen auf:"Los bashe sie"
> 
> Gegen !







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Komisch bei mir ploppen immer zwei Teufelchen auf und sagen das gleiche...hmmm...bin ich normal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Garena ? ist das was zum essen oder zum einführen?^^   Ich spiel Bnet.




*hust*


----------



## Fonia (22. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kommt drauf an?

Hast du die Melodie von tetris im kopf?



Slavery schrieb:


> *hust*



Gute besserung ;D


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2008)

Bauch schmerzen .... Und Leichtes Unwohl Gefühl supi ... Aber mir gehts echt gut ^_^


----------



## Sleepysimon (22. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Garena ? ist das was zum essen oder zum einführen?^^   Ich spiel Bnet.



Man kanns für beides verwenden *hust*

Ne ist eine Plattform wo man delay und lagfrei spielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da werden auch die ganzen großen Turniere ausgetragen. Wie Asus Cup oder pride etc. ^^


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> och das muss ich mir noch überlegen grins




Hey ich bin dein Hausmeister, du darfst mir nichts tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber du darfst mir nen Kaffee machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Och das Thema hatten wir schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Ey Sleepy schmeiß mal dein Hamachi an ich nehm euch alle der reihe nach dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WC3 ftw
aber wenn dann bitte Linewars!


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an?
> 
> Hast du die Melodie von tetris im kopf?
> 
> ...




Nein, die von Pokemon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schankedön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Ey Sleepy schmeiß mal dein Hamachi an ich nehm euch alle der reihe nach dran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich spiel nur DotA bzw. habe gespielt. Ist auch schon ein Jahr her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber da ohne ende :/


----------



## Fonia (22. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Man kanns für beides verwenden *hust*
> 
> Ne ist eine Plattform wo man delay und lagfrei spielen kann
> 
> ...



Achso =) aber darüber findet man wohl kaum public games oder?


----------



## Fynni2007 (22. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hey ich bin dein Hausmeister, du darfst mir nichts tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hust dir kaffee machen  nie im leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kannst mir einen bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


verlasse das bett wieso bald net mehr grins


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Achso =) aber darüber findet man wohl kaum public games oder?



schlaues weibchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> hust dir kaffee holen nie im leben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Böse Fynni 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (22. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Achso =) aber darüber findet man wohl kaum public games oder?



Doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mach jetzt mal Werbung ^^ www.dotasource.de

Da gehen dann auch schöne interne Spiele ohne Leaver die mega fun machen und auch Leute mitspielen die bei besseren clans wie mouz oder so sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> schlaues weibchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



^.^ denken können hat vorteile ihr männer werdet sie auch irgendwann genießen wenn ihr weiterentwickelt seit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (22. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Böse Fynni
> ...




nene weißt doch bin immer lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> nene weißt doch bin immer lieb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> ^.^ denken können hat vorteile ihr männer werdet sie auch irgendwann genießen wenn ihr weiterentwickelt seit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tzz du schwoweseggel... *schnief* männer weiterentwickelt... *schnief*


----------



## Fynni2007 (22. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ja klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jo selbst mein sohn weiß das der mag mich auch soooo sehr das er sich richtig freut wenn sein papa kommt grins


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja sleepy aber wirklich public games ala bnet findest dort nich!!!


----------



## Fonia (22. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das ist auch idioten sicher? ich glaub ich werd zu doof dafür sein aber ich kanns ja mal versuchen *g*


----------



## Sleepysimon (22. Oktober 2008)

Achja was ich eigentlich fragen wollte ^^

Ist hier jemand auf dem Server Antonidas und kann mir Gold schenken, hab gestern meinen Char wiederherstellen lassen und hab jetzt 0 Kupfer -.-


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Oktober 2008)

l337 inc! guten morgen


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> jo selbst mein sohn weiß das der mag mich auch soooo sehr das er sich richtig freut wenn sein papa kommt grins







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Achja was ich eigentlich fragen wollte ^^
> 
> Ist hier jemand auf dem Server Antonidas und kann mir Gold schenken, hab gestern meinen Char wiederherstellen lassen und hab jetzt 0 Kupfer -.-




komm ma lieber auf thrall da iss lustiger da bekommst auch geld!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (22. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> und das ist auch idioten sicher? ich glaub ich werd zu doof dafür sein aber ich kanns ja mal versuchen *g*



Solange man lernwillig ist und sich die Tipps von den "profis" zu herzen nimmt findet man da schnell freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber sobald man klug daherschwallt ohne Ahnung zu haben wird man ziemlich schnell niedergemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> komm ma lieber auf thrall da iss lustiger da bekommst auch geld!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin Hordler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> und das ist auch idioten sicher? ich glaub ich werd zu doof dafür sein aber ich kanns ja mal versuchen *g*



meinst wohl eher zu blond  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frozenundead (22. Oktober 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> l337 inc! guten morgen



Moin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Achja was ich eigentlich fragen wollte ^^
> 
> Ist hier jemand auf dem Server Antonidas und kann mir Gold schenken, hab gestern meinen Char wiederherstellen lassen und hab jetzt 0 Kupfer -.-




Du bist Hordi oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sonst würd ich sagen komm auf Thrall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich bin Hordler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wayne dann musst dich noch 12000 mal von mir umlegen lassen bekommst 5k gold!


----------



## Tante V (22. Oktober 2008)

*in den Channel kriech und* Guten Morgen *krächts*


*verschlafen hatt*


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> komm ma lieber auf thrall da iss lustiger da bekommst auch geld!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Geschenkte Sachen schenkt man nich weiter Mister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (22. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lach net was soll ich machen ich muss ihm ja wohl zeigen wo es lang geht und da es ein mann(junge) is ist das echt schwer


----------



## Sleepysimon (22. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Geschenkte Sachen schenkt man nich weiter Mister
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Owned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne ich will schon auf Antonidas bleiben meine Gilde ist einfach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Geschenkte Sachen schenkt man nich weiter Mister
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nööö müsst ich bei ebay kaufen aber wayne... muss ich eh demnächst weil pleite in wow und so... iss nich wie rl *schnief*


----------



## Fonia (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> meinst wohl eher zu blond
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zum glück ist bei euch männern die dummheit ja farbunabhängig und jederzeit vertretten *g* <3



Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Solange man lernwillig ist und sich die Tipps von den "profis" zu herzen nimmt findet man da schnell freunde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



 xD ne das ist mir schon zu hardcore ich bin dafür zu normal ich spiel das dafür nicht oft genug =P bnet passt schon


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube ich lege mich gleich hin *Hust würg* Ma sehn Oo Hatt Jemand tee?


----------



## Sleepysimon (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> nööö müsst ich bei ebay kaufen aber wayne... muss ich eh demnächst weil pleite in wow und so... iss nich wie rl *schnief*



Ich hab dir noch gesagt investiere keine Aktien in die Venture Company 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

wo issen das blondi abgeblieben?


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> lach net was soll ich machen ich muss ihm ja wohl zeigen wo es lang geht und da es ein mann(junge) is ist das echt schwer




Stimmt, aber das machst du schon, ich mag dich, auch wenn du mir auch immer zeigst wo´s langgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (22. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> xD ne das ist mir schon zu hardcore ich bin dafür zu normal ich spiel das dafür nicht oft genug =P bnet passt schon



Ok ich bin krankgeschrieben die Woche und kann am WE auch nicht weg ~~ Hab also immer Zeit ^^


----------



## Fonia (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> wo issen das blondi abgeblieben?



Du scheinst mich ja echt zu liebe so schnell wie du mich vermisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Zum glück ist bei euch männern die dummheit ja farbunabhängig und jederzeit vertretten *g* <3



OK ok ich geb mich geschlagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Du scheinst mich ja echt zu liebe so schnell wie du mich vermisst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ha pfff... no comments  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> nööö müsst ich bei ebay kaufen aber wayne... muss ich eh demnächst weil pleite in wow und so... iss nich wie rl *schnief*




Wie hast denn das Gold so schnell losgebracht?^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (22. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wie hast denn das Gold so schnell losgebracht?^^



Da gibts doch in Shat diese Spelunke ich hab Gerüchte gehört, dass Ruven dort sein unwesen treibt.


----------



## Fonia (22. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ok ich bin krankgeschrieben die Woche und kann am WE auch nicht weg ~~ Hab also immer Zeit ^^



=P kannst dich ja einfach später mal melden oder die tage oder so.


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wie hast denn das Gold so schnell losgebracht?^^


Epic flüglen *duck*


----------



## Sleepysimon (22. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> =P kannst dich ja einfach später mal melden oder die tage oder so.



Ok mach ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Da gibts doch in Shat diese Spelunke ich hab Gerüchte gehört, dass Ruven dort sein unwesen treibt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (22. Oktober 2008)

hier ist es im moment leider stressig, ABER
GUTEN MORGEN


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Da gibts doch in Shat diese Spelunke ich hab Gerüchte gehört, dass Ruven dort sein unwesen treibt.



2000 g *hust*
Aber den Luxus gönnt er sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (22. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber das machst du schon, ich mag dich, auch wenn du mir auch immer zeigst wo´s langgeht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jo so ist das so bin afk muss aufräumen wie immer *HEUL*


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hier ist es im moment leider stressig, ABER
> GUTEN MORGEN



Morgen JayJay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (22. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hier ist es im moment leider stressig, ABER
> GUTEN MORGEN



Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> jo so ist das so bin afk muss aufräumen wie immer *HEUL*



Jo, das schaffst schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich werd wohl ne 45 minuten verschwinden muss noch was zur post bringen^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hier ist es im moment leider stressig, ABER
> GUTEN MORGEN



Morgen Und vllt Gleich bey ....


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Epic flüglen *duck*



Naja, dann hast es ja nich für Unsinn ausgegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab nur noch 400g ahhhhh ich will nich farmen^^


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

huhu Jenny... 

*schüttel* anblondi hat Natsu schon hand angelegt ich mach erst ma pause *pfui pfui*


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Naja, dann hast es ja nich für Unsinn ausgegeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich käuf bei ebay bekommst was ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> *schüttel* anblondi hat Natsu schon hand angelegt ich mach erst ma pause *pfui pfui*



Natsu?^^


----------



## Thuzad (22. Oktober 2008)

wieviel kostet epic fliegen noch gleich? bin glaub grad bei 1,6 k, warens 5 k ?


----------



## pixeljedi (22. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Ich werd wohl ne 45 minuten verschwinden muss noch was zur post bringen^^



moin,vlt treffen wir uns,ich muß auch zur post ^^

krankenschein wegbringen :-))) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> huhu Jenny...
> 
> *schüttel* anblondi hat Natsu schon hand angelegt ich mach erst ma pause *pfui pfui*



Lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Natsu?^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Natsu !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Ich käuf bei ebay bekommst was ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaaaaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ab wann bist heut on?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2008)

Thuzad schrieb:


> wieviel kostet epic fliegen noch gleich? bin glaub grad bei 1,6 k, warens 5 k ?



epic Fliegen 5k jo *schmerz ....*


----------



## Fonia (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Natsu !
> ...



Was oder wer ist Natsu? XD


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Boa keine ahnung mal schaun... Weisst ja arbeit bis ? und dann daheim erst mal schauen wies läuft!


----------



## Sleepysimon (22. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Was oder wer ist Natsu? XD



Der Schwizer ^^


Bin erstmal weg für ne Stunde darf nochmal zum Arzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Natsu?^^



Ja der geht wie ein Wahnsinniger auf alles los was weiblich is (oder Männlich, je nach dem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Was oder wer ist Natsu? XD



Hast das GB voll von ihm...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schorki (22. Oktober 2008)

möp


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Boa keine ahnung mal schaun... Weisst ja arbeit bis ? und dann daheim erst mal schauen wies läuft!



Wir müssen online-technisch mal wieder was machen, haben schon lange nichts mehr gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber kuck halt mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (22. Oktober 2008)

Schorki schrieb:


> möp



ützütz


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

Schwizer wer den ich oO


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Wir müssen online-technisch mal wieder was machen, haben schon lange nichts mehr gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jajajajajaaaaaaaa schatzüüüü  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (22. Oktober 2008)

Wir spielen werend ich weg bin ein spiel.

Ihr müsst mir was schreiben am besten was liebes xD 

PMs kriegen 1nen Punkt.

Gbs kriegen 3 punkte.

Wer gemeinsame interesen in sachen spielen mit mir hat sowieso auf den gleichen server spielt kriegt sogar 5 Punkte!

=P mal gucken wie zu gespamt ich bin wenn ich nichts krieg bin ich traurig und ihr seit alle UNCOOOOOOOL...... bis dann xD

Ps: meisten punkte gewinn natürlich xD


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> Schwizer wer den ich oO



o.O da issen nest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> jajajajajaaaaaaaa schatzüüüü
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> o.O da issen nest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja es gibt mehr Schweizer als Deutsche in diesem Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djweazy (22. Oktober 2008)

omg schweizer bin badner ^^


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

löl Schwizer bauen keine Näster -.-


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Wir spielen werend ich weg bin ein spiel.
> 
> Ihr müsst mir was schreiben am besten was liebes xD
> 
> ...



lol... so testet ne frau ihre beliebtheit... *rofl* ich rufe zum boykott auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

djweazy schrieb:


> omg schweizer bin badner ^^




*knutsch* immer druff uffd schwizer und schwobe!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> lol... so testet ne frau ihre beliebtheit... *rofl* ich rufe zum boykott auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





*schrei nach Bojkot* *g*


----------



## Sleepysimon (22. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Wir spielen werend ich weg bin ein spiel.
> 
> Ihr müsst mir was schreiben am besten was liebes xD
> 
> ...


Was bekommt der Sieger ?


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

Emja Klickt mal da drauf xD

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=zAvf-lyAF0o&...feature=related


----------



## Frozenundead (22. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Was bekommt der Sieger ?



Rührei Fiona Art :X


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> Emja Klickt mal da drauf xD
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=zAvf-lyAF0o&...feature=related




lol


----------



## Sleepysimon (22. Oktober 2008)

Frozenundead schrieb:


> Rührei Fiona Art :X




Verzichte dankend


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2008)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> Emja Klickt mal da drauf xD



Is Besser^^


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Was bekommt der Sieger ?



sie lässt die glocken läuten


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

Frozenundead schrieb:


> Rührei Fiona Art :X



no comment (lass nur eine an mein rührei ran )


----------



## Frozenundead (22. Oktober 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Is Besser^^



Ganz meiner Meinung.^^


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Was bekommt der Sieger ?



Sie hilft dir bei 5 gegen Willy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> sie lässt die glocken läuten




Ruven ist Sieger hf&gl ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (22. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Sie hilft dir bei 5 gegen Willy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Besser als Rührei ^^


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> no comment (lass nur eine an mein rührei ran )



Rührei --> Einzahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ahhhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Besser als Rührei ^^



Find ich auch xD


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Besser als Rührei ^^



Definitiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

Wisst ihr was in meinem hinterkopf summte als ich gestern MH 3ter boss war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=07gfXxixftY&...feature=related


----------



## aimbotuse (22. Oktober 2008)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> no comment (lass nur eine an mein rührei ran )



Wenn es schon Rührei ist, würd ich vll. mal zum Arzt gehn...


----------



## Schorki (22. Oktober 2008)

sig test


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2008)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was in meinem hinterkopf summte als ich gestern MH 3ter boss war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



O_o Gute Besserung ? LoL xD wie geil das Kommt *SCHMERZ AUA Ich darf nich lachen :x*


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

aimbotuse schrieb:


> Wenn es schon Rührei ist, würd ich vll. mal zum Arzt gehn...



War ich schon aber er sagte mir sei ned zu Helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

naja ich hätt ja nur knappe 80 km zu blondi aber ne danke von der blonden schwäbischen blondine ne lass ma


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> O_o Gute Besserung ? LoL xD wie geil das Kommt *SCHMERZ AUA Ich darf nich lachen :x*



Doch darfste lachen ist gesund und bist ned der erste der über mich lacht^^ äää mit mir


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

ausserdem iss sefürn wow jahresabo käuflich hallo ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (22. Oktober 2008)

ruven du mann du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ruven du mann du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na du schnuggi du


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2008)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> Doch darfste lachen ist gesund und bist ned der erste der über mich lacht^^ äää mit mir



Ich habe aber bauch schmerzen das das problem und Kopf auch ^_^


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

Soll ich noch mehr posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (22. Oktober 2008)

boa wo is denn der stammtisch alla pingus hin?

aber erst ma : morgääääääääähn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

danke jetzt hab ich dieses manamana lied wieder im kopf xD


----------



## Frozenundead (22. Oktober 2008)

Tu was du willst solange kein Tier stirbt. xD


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> boa wo is denn der stammtisch alla pingus hin?
> 
> aber erst ma : morgääääääääähn
> 
> ...



tetris


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> tetris



Multiplayer ^^


----------



## Frozenundead (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> tetris



manamana is ok tetris is bedenklich...


----------



## Xelyna (22. Oktober 2008)

*Nase rein steck*
Hm..


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *Nase rein steck*
> Hm..



Guten Morgen *Dich anspringen würde aber bauch schmerzen habe*


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *Nase rein steck*
> Hm..



auf der suche nach frischluft?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (22. Oktober 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Guten Morgen *Dich anspringen würde aber bauch schmerzen habe*


Ei ei ei, nicht gut :/
Ich bin grad total voll.. Weißwurstfrühstück :>


----------



## Fumacilla (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> tetris



da hab ich was für dich!  http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=G0LtUX_6IXY



Xelyna schrieb:


> *Nase rein steck*
> Hm..



worein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ei ei ei, nicht gut :/
> Ich bin grad total voll.. Weißwurstfrühstück :>



Bauch schmerzen Kopf schmerzen und ich kann nicht penne in Ferien um 4 Uhr wach geworden .....


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ei ei ei, nicht gut :/
> Ich bin grad total voll.. Weißwurstfrühstück :>



aha dann schnupper mal da rein xD

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=M_jUE6PJeng&...feature=related


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *Nase rein steck*
> Hm..



Hey du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ei ei ei, nicht gut :/
> Ich bin grad total voll.. Weißwurstfrühstück :>




Weißwurstfrühstück und voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuviel Weizen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

Ou man Buffed sollte nen Chat einführen^^ nur für den Mittwoch xD


----------



## UuzAR (22. Oktober 2008)

gabs eigentlich nen Palanerf?^^  oder kommt der erst mit 3.03? , also wurden heute nur hotfixes(bugfixes gemacht?

danke für antwort


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> aha dann schnupper mal da rein xD
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=M_jUE6PJeng&...feature=related







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Fuma alter Hoden, Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

UuzAR schrieb:


> gabs eigentlich nen Palanerf?^^  oder kommt der erst mit 3.03? , also wurden heute nur hotfixes(bugfixes gemacht?
> 
> danke für antwort



war nur der hotfix mit 3.03 wird buße im pvp generft iss aber total wurscht dafür bekommen die holys noch 2 buffs!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Öbelix1 (22. Oktober 2008)

wies mich aufregt das in der nacht kein pvp mehr ging woltle noch arena ;D


----------



## Akaryu (22. Oktober 2008)

Bin grad am Hamburger Frühstücken xD
Achja, und guten Morgen euch^^


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Jo vote for buffed chat ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

UuzAR schrieb:


> gabs eigentlich nen Palanerf?^^  oder kommt der erst mit 3.03? , also wurden heute nur hotfixes(bugfixes gemacht?
> 
> danke für antwort



Ne Pala´s werden nich generft, ich konnt zumindest keine Nerf´s in den Patchnotes feststellen...leider...


----------



## UuzAR (22. Oktober 2008)

das stimmt.. fuck off 3 sec weniger Buße^^  also sind die 2k (arena) mit nem ret doch locker drin

thx 4 info^^


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Jo vote for buffed chat !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Me² 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Öbelix1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven ich seh grade du spielst auf Thrall... N1!^^


----------



## Fumacilla (22. Oktober 2008)

zu teris bleibt nur eins:

man ziehe sich den ma rein... gerne mit vorspulen!


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=jwC544Z37qo


SLAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nehar (22. Oktober 2008)

will auch hamburger frühstück ): Statdessen hock ich hier in der schule und hab so lame fäche wie BWL :/


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ne Pala´s werden nich generft, ich konnt zumindest keine Nerf´s in den Patchnotes feststellen...leider...



schnauze fury
we are imba !!
we´ll be imba!! 
we stay imba!!

Pretty Pala FTW!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=71669

Vonwegen chat un so hab schon 2 antworten gekriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frozenundead (22. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Me²
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jeah nen Buffed Chat wäre nice, oder nen Buffed Messenger.


----------



## Xelyna (22. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Weißwurstfrühstück und voll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Neee. Amdudler!
Bier und Arbeit ist nicht so das wahre :x



Frozenundead schrieb:


> Jeah nen Buffed Chat wäre nice, oder nen Buffed Messenger.


IRC #Buffed.


----------



## Öbelix1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Meine kleine katze guckt grade mit mir das Tetris Video und beißt immer in die Bunten steine^^


----------



## Jenny84 (22. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ei ei ei, nicht gut :/
> Ich bin grad total voll.. Weißwurstfrühstück :>


ich kann morgen nix warmes essen.
wie bekommt ihr das runter?


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> schnauze fury
> we are imba !!
> we´ll be imba!!
> we stay imba!!
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drazmodaan (22. Oktober 2008)

-__- was soll ich jetzt machen, jetzt muss ich der dämlichen Frau Prof. zuhöhren...zum weinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> zu teris bleibt nur eins:
> 
> man ziehe sich den ma rein... gerne mit vorspulen!
> 
> ...




Ich sag nur Cheater xD


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

son lecker leberkäs mit senf jenny das ist gut!


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Neee. Amdudler!
> Bier und Arbeit ist nicht so das wahre :x
> 
> 
> IRC #Buffed.




Almdudler iiiihhhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bier und Arbeit is echt nich so das Wahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

@ Ruven Käse is immer gut^^


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven is blöd, jetz bin ich schon der einzige bekennende Ruvinist und dann macht er mich wieder runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (22. Oktober 2008)

so wieder da nun ne raucher pause dann saugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> @ Raven Käse is immer gut^^




Raven Tihihihihihiiii  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> @ Raven Käse is immer gut^^



ja vorallem home made nillekäs


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Raven Tihihihihihiiii
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schon editiert^^


----------



## Fumacilla (22. Oktober 2008)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Cheater xD



wenn er cheaten würde... das war an nem offiziellen spielautomaten oO


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ruven is blöd, jetz bin ich schon der einzige bekennende Ruvinist und dann macht er mich wieder runter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach Slave darfst auch bekennender Natsumist sein isch lüb dir trotzdoch


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

Is ja auch nur spass ;P


----------



## Öbelix1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Almdudler iiiihhhh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Almdudler ist lecker!^^

ne jetz ohne witz ich mag's^^


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

Is ja auch nur spass ;P


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> so wieder da nun ne raucher pause dann saugen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aha aha saugen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Ach Slave darfst auch bekennender Natsumist sein isch lüb dir trotzdoch



Nein niemals ich bleib Ruvinist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> aha aha saugen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fynni Fynni Fynni 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikaster (22. Oktober 2008)

Morgen ihr alle!



Ruven schrieb:


> Jo vote for buffed chat !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



absolut dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal ne frage, gibts eig ein Seitenlimit für threads? 1335 seiten schon, unglaublich ^^


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

Kennt ihr das wir gefühl -.- hatte grad sonen mom ^^


----------



## Xelyna (22. Oktober 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> mal ne frage, gibts eig ein Seitenlimit für threads? 1335 seiten schon, unglaublich ^^


Nachtschwärmer hat mehr.


----------



## Fynni2007 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> aha aha saugen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jo weißt wie das geht ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2008)

Öbelix schrieb:


> Almdudler ist lecker!^^
> 
> ne jetz ohne witz ich mag's^^



So Lecker *recht geb* Das is sau leggaa


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> Morgen ihr alle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Korrigiere 1336^^


----------



## Öbelix1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> Morgen ihr alle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keine ahnung...

ich denke mal nicht.^^


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> jo weißt wie das geht ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



noch nich aber das zeigst du mir sicher gerne


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir hat grad die polizei geläutet wollte mich abführen doch die haben sich ihm Stockwerk geirrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Öbelix1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> Korrigiere 1336^^



ja man kann garnicht so schnell tippen wie neue seiten und beiträge kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> son lecker leberkäs mit senf jenny das ist gut!


bää



Sliverslash schrieb:


> @ Ruven Käse is immer gut^^


das ist aber kein käse



Slavery schrieb:


> Ruven is blöd, jetz bin ich schon der einzige bekennende Ruvinist und dann macht er mich wieder runter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tja so ist er halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> noch nich aber das zeigst du mir sicher gerne



klar komm her dann kannste es mal versuchen ist einfach keine angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schorki (22. Oktober 2008)

1.ert


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2008)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> Bei mir hat grad die polizei geläutet wollte mich abführen doch die haben sich ihm Stockwerk geirrt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LoL Hast Bestimmt erstmal so *WTF O_o* Gedacht^^


----------



## Mikaster (22. Oktober 2008)

Öbelix schrieb:


> ja man kann garnicht so schnell tippen wie neue seiten und beiträge kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt auchwieder... wahrscheinlich sind wir shcon bei 1337 :O

edit: scheiße -.-   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Öbelix1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> Bei mir hat grad die polizei geläutet wollte mich abführen doch die haben sich ihm Stockwerk geirrt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jetz echt? das ist hart^^

kommt man rein: "kommen sie mal bitte mit"
                          "warum?"
                          "Ja knast und so..."(vll noch die gründe^^)
                           "ich hab doch garnichts getan!"


----------



## Schorki (22. Oktober 2008)

2


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> LoL Hast Bestimmt erstmal so *WTF O_o* Gedacht^^




Jo stimmt und standartsatz gesagt gibts ein Problem herr Wachmeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schorki (22. Oktober 2008)

aber bald


----------



## Schorki (22. Oktober 2008)

mist


----------



## Fumacilla (22. Oktober 2008)

ihr seit alle doof ihr ignoriert mich heute... und das wo ich zahnschmerzen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Öbelix1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> stimmt auchwieder... wahrscheinlich sind wir shcon bei 1337 :O
> 
> edit: scheiße -.-
> 
> ...




ich glaub ich mach jetz first bei 1337

aber vll auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is schon ne harte zahl die 1337...


----------



## Hexorio (22. Oktober 2008)

glaubt ihr das blizz die wartungarebiten verlängert??


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> klar komm her dann kannste es mal versuchen ist einfach keine angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



musst mich aber vorsichtig an die sache ranführen und slave darf dann beurteilen ob ichs kann!


----------



## Öbelix1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> ihr seit alle doof ihr ignoriert mich heute... und das wo ich zahnschmerzen habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dafür biste F!RST auf 1337 

DU bist der KING!^^


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

So eindeutig buffed need Chat^^


----------



## x.Ne0n (22. Oktober 2008)

1337 DAS musste ja kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> musst mich aber vorsichtig an die sache ranführen und slave darf dann beurteilen ob ichs kann!




klar bin immer vorsichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> noch nich aber das zeigst du mir sicher gerne



Also Fynni zeigen musst du´s mir nicht, aber ich stell mich gern als Vorführobjekt zur Verfügung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikaster (22. Oktober 2008)

bäm 1337!

mal ne andere frage: können katzen eigentlich türen aufmachen?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> ihr seit alle doof ihr ignoriert mich heute... und das wo ich zahnschmerzen habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe Bauch und Kopf schmerzen mir ist kalt ich kann nicht penne obwohl ich Ferien habe *stehe einfach so um 4 auf* Und du hast Grade Mal Zahnschmerzen? Wollen wir tauschen?^^


----------



## Schorki (22. Oktober 2008)

au man


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> bäm 1337!
> 
> mal ne andere frage: können katzen eigentlich türen aufmachen?



Jup meine kanns der futterschrank-.-


----------



## Fynni2007 (22. Oktober 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> bäm 1337!
> 
> mal ne andere frage: können katzen eigentlich türen aufmachen?




jo können sie


----------



## pixeljedi (22. Oktober 2008)

bing
1337 ^^


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Also Fynni zeigen musst du´s mir nicht, aber ich stell mich gern als Vorführobjekt zur Verfügung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo gerne wenn du umbedingt saubsaugen willst ich kuschel dann ein wenig mit fynni  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x.Ne0n (22. Oktober 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> mal ne andere frage: können katzen eigentlich türen aufmachen?



wenn sie nicht blöd sind ja.


----------



## Öbelix1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> bäm 1337!
> 
> mal ne andere frage: können katzen eigentlich türen aufmachen?



meine katze wenn die tür angelehnt ist läuft er so bischen hoch gegen und dann geht sie auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haseneule (22. Oktober 2008)

Mein erster post muahaha^^

Guten morgen alle zusammen ich geh mir nen kaffee machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> ihr seit alle doof ihr ignoriert mich heute... und das wo ich zahnschmerzen habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fuma, ich ignorier dich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

Haseneule schrieb:


> Mein erster post muahaha^^
> 
> Guten morgen alle zusammen ich geh mir nen kaffee machen
> 
> ...



Na dann GZ du eule^^


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

Oha First IMBA!!!!


----------



## Fynni2007 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> jo gerne wenn du umbedingt saubsaugen willst ich kuschel dann ein wenig mit fynni
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




oh  ich glaub da bekommst probleme mit meinem schatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> jo gerne wenn du umbedingt saubsaugen willst ich kuschel dann ein wenig mit fynni
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bla bla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

iii jetzt waren die ganze zeit lauter schweizer anwesend jetzt schlüpfen auch noch die schwaben ausn erdlöchern o.O


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

Achja Bääm 1338


----------



## Öbelix1 (22. Oktober 2008)

wir können ja mal ein offtopic thread erstellen:

was kann eure katze und wie sieht sie aus?

was kommt rein?

Die Katze in aktion auf einem Foto^^


----------



## Fumacilla (22. Oktober 2008)

Öbelix schrieb:


> dafür biste F!RST auf 1337
> 
> DU bist der KING!^^



EBENDRUM!



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich habe Bauch und Kopf schmerzen mir ist kalt ich kann nicht penne obwohl ich Ferien habe *stehe einfach so um 4 auf* Und du hast Grade Mal Zahnschmerzen? Wollen wir tauschen?^^



Yeah ferien... her damit... sowas hatte ich lange nimmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Slavery schrieb:


> Fuma, ich ignorier dich nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doooohoooch tust du seit 2 seiten!

ich muss wieder aufmerksamkeit auf mich ziehen mom....
ich weiß ihr seit meine shockbilder ja gewohnt....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> oh  ich glaub da bekommst probleme mit meinem schatz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach was... den schicken wir mit slave saugen lernen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

Öbelix schrieb:


> wir können ja mal ein offtopic thread erstellen:
> 
> was kann eure katze und wie sieht sie aus?
> 
> ...



Mach das ujnd ich setzt eins rein da kriegste schreikrämpfe^^


----------



## Fumacilla (22. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da habt ihrs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexorio (22. Oktober 2008)

Hexorio schrieb:


> glaubt ihr das blizz die wartungarebiten verlängert??


----------



## Fynni2007 (22. Oktober 2008)

so bin wieder afk 

Sohn wickeln, saugen, schreien ,sohn verhauen   und dann bin ich wieder hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikaster (22. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> jo können sie



scheiße mein kater ist dumm, fett und faul 
hmmm kommt mir irgendwie... bekannt vor -.-


----------



## Kief (22. Oktober 2008)

ich frage mich warum dieser thread nicht schon längst wegen spam geschlossen wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Öbelix1 (22. Oktober 2008)

35 mins noch...


----------



## Fynni2007 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> ach was... den schicken wir mit slave saugen lernen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lol gute idee grins


----------



## Kief (22. Oktober 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> scheiße mein kater ist dumm, fett und faul
> hmmm kommt mir irgendwie... bekannt vor -.-




mmh mir auch?!


----------



## Lo1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Morgääääääääääääääääääääään
Scheiß Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber so kann man wenigstens mal die Posts erhöhen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Doooohoooch tust du seit 2 seiten!




Mach ich gar nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Red mit mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frozenundead (22. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> EBENDRUM!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sry wollt dich nich Ignorieren, glaub mir ich weiß wie scheiße das is deshalb mach ichs auch nich! :X
Hi!


----------



## Fynni2007 (22. Oktober 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> scheiße mein kater ist dumm, fett und faul
> hmmm kommt mir irgendwie... bekannt vor -.-



wieso denkst du da an dich wenn du ihn siehst ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (22. Oktober 2008)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> Jup meine kanns der futterschrank-.-


unsere katze kann sich auch die austüre auf machen. nur scheiss wenn dann niemand zu hause ist ^^


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

auch weg... bis später


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2008)

Öbelix schrieb:


> 35 mins noch...



Ne 34Mins BÄh


----------



## Lo1 (22. Oktober 2008)

33 Haha ^^


----------



## Schorki (22. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> so bin wieder afk
> 
> Sohn wickeln, saugen, schreien ,sohn verhauen   und dann bin ich wieder hier
> 
> ...




ich hoffe es warn witz mit dem letzteren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikaster (22. Oktober 2008)

Öbelix schrieb:


> 35 mins noch...


Omfg  das schon fast prehistorisch


----------



## Frozenundead (22. Oktober 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ne 34Mins BÄh



32!


----------



## -Aurelien- (22. Oktober 2008)

Mittwoch ,freier Tag
Server down.
Aba alles halb so wild es gibt noch andere Sachen als WoW (zum Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

*mein Dead Space holn binZ*

Vile Spass beim warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kief (22. Oktober 2008)

Lo1 schrieb:


> Morgääääääääääääääääääääään
> Scheiß Mittwoch
> 
> 
> ...



ich glaube in diesem thread haben 99% der leute eh nichts besseres zu tuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> ach was... den schicken wir mit slave saugen lernen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Oktober 2008)

So der Doofe schweizer geht auch mal wech tüdelüüüü an alle und macht das Buffed nen chat kriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (22. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da slavery und ich beim shooting!


----------



## Mikaster (22. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> wieso denkst du da an dich wenn du ihn siehst ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



zum größten teil ja, zum glück bin ich (nochnicht) fett (<3 danke fußball!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (22. Oktober 2008)

Schorki schrieb:


> ich hoffe es warn witz mit dem letzteren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ich dann wieder hier bin ne war keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne spaß klar war das mit Sohn verhauen ein scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hänge ihn gleich auf lol

so afk


----------



## Lo1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Die bilder sind einfach geil xD
Und was macht ihr grad so?


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Schorki schrieb:


> ich hoffe es warn witz mit dem letzteren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sicher war´s Spaß du kleiner Aggro^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (22. Oktober 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> zum größten teil ja, zum glück bin ich (nochnicht) fett (<3 danke fußball!)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




na siehste dann is es ja noch net so schlimm grins 

nun afk


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zwillinge <3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schorki (22. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> das ich dann wieder hier bin ne war keiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




verstehe solche witzte nicht tut mir leid ist für mich geschmacklos ...


----------



## Lo1 (22. Oktober 2008)

S. 1340!


----------



## Fumacilla (22. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Zwillinge <3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja man xD


----------



## Skelettkrieger (22. Oktober 2008)

weiss eigentlich i-wer was heute gefixt werden soll?
ich träume ja von allem, aber bei so vielen baustellen bing ich schon froh wenn der hotfix nur auch etwas kleines bringt


----------



## Mikaster (22. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich muss gerade irgendwie an Beavis und Butthead denken :O


----------



## Kief (22. Oktober 2008)

Lo1 schrieb:


> Die bilder sind einfach geil xD
> Und was macht ihr grad so?



die nanosekunden zählen bis die server wieder online gehen... 987432184532945......987432184532946.....987432184532947


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2008)

>_< Bauchschmerzen Und Kopf auch Und ich kann nix machen wahhh .... so ein dreck ich brauche ne beschäftigung


----------



## Lo1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kief (22. Oktober 2008)

Lo1 schrieb:


> Also ich hab Ferien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




und du bist wach? ich habe früher immer bis 1uhr geschlafen.... da gabs auch keine probleme mit serverdowns.... :>


----------



## Frozenundead (22. Oktober 2008)

Lo1 schrieb:


> Also ich hab Ferien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Me² aber leider nur noch bis nächsten Montag, aber naja besser als nix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikaster (22. Oktober 2008)

Lo1 schrieb:


> Also ich hab Ferien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich auch <(^__^)> (>^__^)>   <(^__^<)  ^ (^__^) ^


----------



## Lo1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Kief schrieb:


> und du bist wach? ich habe früher immer bis 1uhr geschlafen.... da gabs auch keine probleme mit serverdowns.... :>



Naja ... ich wollt mitm Kumpel um 11 direkt ZA gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexorio (22. Oktober 2008)

hab auch ferien ... aber leider nurnoch 5 tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (22. Oktober 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> Ich muss gerade irgendwie an Beavis und Butthead denken :O



naja wenn sie noch dieses rockerzeichen machen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ach beavis und butthead... das waren zeiten..... thats cool.. hhrhr hrhrh hrhr hrhrrh


----------



## David (22. Oktober 2008)

Lo1 schrieb:


> Naja ... ich wollt mitm Kumpel um 11 direkt ZA gehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (22. Oktober 2008)

Schorki schrieb:


> verstehe solche witzte nicht tut mir leid ist für mich geschmacklos ...



na geschmacklos net ein schlag aufn hintern macht nix müsstest mein sohn ma kennen lernen das is ein weltwunder kenne echt viele die kinder haben und die kennen auch ihn und das sagen alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich sag ma so wer keine kleinen witze verstehen kann sollte meine beiträge einfach ma überlesen grins


----------



## Kief (22. Oktober 2008)

Lo1 schrieb:


> Naja ... ich wollt mitm Kumpel um 11 direkt ZA gehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ok dann ist es verständlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Wird eh nich klappen denk ich xD bestimmt wieder alles verbuggt


----------



## Mikaster (22. Oktober 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> naja wenn sie noch dieses rockerzeichen machen würden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dammit ja! irgendwas hat gefehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wie schauts aus, wenn ihr mal den pc zuahsue lasst, wo fahrt ihr dann hin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (22. Oktober 2008)

nun habt ihr es geschaft mein sohn darf noch warten ich rauch noch eine grins


----------



## Lo1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Hm...nächste Woche Ostsee^^

Edit: S 1341


----------



## Fumacilla (22. Oktober 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> dammit ja! irgendwas hat gefehlt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Türkey kleoprata strand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikaster (22. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> nun habt ihr es geschaft mein sohn darf noch warten ich rauch noch eine grins



igitt! schääääm düsch!


----------



## Schorki (22. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> na geschmacklos net ein schlag aufn hintern macht nix müsstest mein sohn ma kennen lernen das is ein weltwunder kenne echt viele die kinder haben und die kennen auch ihn und das sagen alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nix rechtfertig jemand zu schlagen der sich nicht wehren kann, egal ob klaps oder ähnliches--worte sind besser oder auch verbote aber niemals schläge







naja wursch nun ab zum treahd thema 22 min noch


----------



## Mikaster (22. Oktober 2008)

Lo1 schrieb:


> Hm...nächste Woche Ostsee^^
> 
> Edit: S 1341






Fumacilla schrieb:


> Türkey kleoprata strand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also beide ans wasser ^^
ich kann das meer net ab, das is immer so nass und da ist immer so viel sand am strand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (22. Oktober 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> igitt! schääääm düsch!




wegen was 

1. das rauchen
oder doch 
2. weil mein sohn warten darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Öbelix1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> wegen was
> 
> 1. das rauchen
> oder doch
> ...




ich denke mal beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikaster (22. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> wegen was
> 
> 1. das rauchen
> oder doch
> ...



interpretationssache ^___^


----------



## Haseneule (22. Oktober 2008)

das rauchen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (22. Oktober 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> also beide ans wasser ^^
> ich kann das meer net ab, das is immer so nass und da ist immer so viel sand am strand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und wie stehst du zu deiner dusche?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Öbelix1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Mi kaster wenn man deine charaktere anguckt...du hast 2 schurken 2mages und ein Priester

warum 2 schurken und 2 mages?^^


----------



## Haseneule (22. Oktober 2008)

vielleicht einen von der jeweiligen klasse für PvE und PvP...
wer weiss gibt sicher son paar die das machen >.>


----------



## Mikaster (22. Oktober 2008)

Haseneule schrieb:


> das rauchen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*ding!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   der sohn kann ruhig ma eine druff haben! immer respeckt vor den eltern, ich hab zB keinen *muahhahahahahahaha*  


"Malte ! Mach mal den Pc aus und komm runter!"
"Ja mami einen moment ich muss noch zuende schreiben"

ach scheiße -.-"



Fumacilla schrieb:


> und wie stehst du zu deiner dusche?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da zieh ich mir immer sonen schutzanzug über ^__^


----------



## Fynni2007 (22. Oktober 2008)

Schorki schrieb:


> nix rechtfertig jemand zu schlagen der sich nicht wehren kann, egal ob klaps oder ähnliches--worte sind besser oder auch verbote aber niemals schläge
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mit worten kommte bei ihm net weil und glaub mir er kann sich wehren er is zwar erst 13 monate aber er hat schon seinen eigenen kopf 
klaps aufn po is oki der rest geht wirklich zuweit da haste recht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also wieder gut ?

nur ma zur info hab von meinem sohn auch schon oft ein paar bekommen grins 
der hat schon einen richtigen schlag drauf hehe


----------



## Kronsforder (22. Oktober 2008)

Das ist ein super idee aber es gibt auch weiterhin jeden 2. mitwoch die aufregung ahhhh mein spiel is kaputt ich kann mich nicht einloggen was passiert mit meinen chars omgomgomg....


----------



## Fynni2007 (22. Oktober 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> *ding!*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jeder der mich kennt weiß das ich meinem kind nicht weh tun würde von daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (22. Oktober 2008)

Morgeen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch keine Pingus da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (22. Oktober 2008)

Achja. Spielt zufällig wer auf Durotan? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Morgeen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die sind Tetris Im Multiplayer Spielen!


----------



## Mikaster (22. Oktober 2008)

Öbelix schrieb:


> Mi kaster wenn man deine charaktere anguckt...du hast 2 schurken 2mages und ein Priester
> 
> warum 2 schurken und 2 mages?^^



ach das =) 

Stimmt schon Längst netmehr und bin zu faul es zu akte... aktuloi.. es zu zu laden :O

Aktuell:
70 Rogue = Main
70 Mage   = First Twink
67 Rogue = Hordler (Darkside und cookies und so)
und die anderen (ich hab sogar 2 hunter ^^  sind einfach twinks wo ich dachte: hmm mach ma nen bgtwink drauß  und dann hab ichs dochnet gemacht)


----------



## Haseneule (22. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwo war einer der hat auch nach nem pinguin gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kief (22. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> nur ma zur info hab von meinem sohn auch schon oft ein paar bekommen grins
> der hat schon einen richtigen schlag drauf hehe




wenn das später der lehrer sagt haste ein problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leetas (22. Oktober 2008)

Sukie..

Nur weil jmd 14 Jahre alt ist heist es nicht das er kein Verständnis für leute hat die sich nicht auskennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es gibt sicherlich welche die sich so verhalten...... ich tus nit, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bitte nicht nur weil ich 14 bin mit allen die sich danebenbenehmen in einen Pott werfen.


----------



## Aratosao (22. Oktober 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Die sind Tetris Im Multiplayer Spielen!


Hmm..Welcher server? Hab lust mitzumachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ein paar Deutsche Server sind On!


----------



## Mikaster (22. Oktober 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> jeder der mich kennt weiß das ich meinem kind nicht weh tun würde von daher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aratosao schrieb:


> Morgeen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



DIE MAGISCHE MIESMUSCHEL IST DA!! *LULULULULULULUUUUUU*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Nur nicht meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Hmm..Welcher server? Hab lust mitzumachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube Ping Tetris Multiplayer.Eu oder DE


----------



## UuzAR (22. Oktober 2008)

Hilfe! was denn hier los? warum geht wow nicht..? bug?   

olol olol   

erste server on


----------



## Fynni2007 (22. Oktober 2008)

Kief schrieb:


> wenn das später der lehrer sagt haste ein problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wieso ich würd sagen da hat der lehrer ein problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (22. Oktober 2008)

Leetas schrieb:


> Sukie..
> 
> Nur weil jmd 14 Jahre alt ist heist es nicht das er kein Verständnis für leute hat die sich nicht auskennen.
> 
> ...


Huch? Ist grade hier das Alter thema? Naja, ich geb mal meinen Senf dazu:

Ich selber bin 14, Gildenleiter einer Raidgilde und kann mich auch ausdrücken wie ein älterer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Obwohl ich leider zugeben muss das es zuwenig leute unter 16 gibt die das genauso denken wie ich. (Siehe Durotan Handelschannel)..


----------



## Haseneule (22. Oktober 2008)

ohh angel daily inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo1 (22. Oktober 2008)

UuzAR schrieb:


> Hilfe! was denn hier los? warum geht wow nicht..? bug?
> 
> olol olol
> 
> erste server on


Grad geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kief (22. Oktober 2008)

eredar ist mal wieder nicht dabei... -.-


----------



## Lo1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Silberne Hand auch nich -.-


----------



## Öbelix1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> ach das =)
> 
> Stimmt schon Längst netmehr und bin zu faul es zu akte... aktuloi.. es zu zu laden :O
> 
> ...




achso...ich schaffs nochnichtmal nen zweiten 70ger hoch zu leveln^^


----------



## Haseneule (22. Oktober 2008)

Anetheron on,

bye bye mädls


----------



## Lo1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Die ersten Leute verabschieden sich -.-


----------



## Aratosao (22. Oktober 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich glaube Ping Tetris Multiplayer.Eu oder DE


Okey super danke


----------



## Mikaster (22. Oktober 2008)

Öbelix schrieb:


> achso...ich schaffs nochnichtmal nen zweiten 70ger hoch zu leveln^^



ist ja auch scheiße langweilig, wer levelt schon gerne? (gebiete wie tanaris/nagrand ma ausgeschlossen LANG LEBE DAS SINNLOSE GRINDEN VON IRGENDWELCHEN MOBS!! HEMET NESINGWARY FTW! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



Haseneule schrieb:


> Anetheron on,
> 
> bye bye mädls




*wave* =)


----------



## Aratosao (22. Oktober 2008)

Lo1 schrieb:


> Die ersten Leute verabschieden sich -.-


Tjoa. Ich muss noch ein paar Stunden hier bleiben. Auf die Pingus warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ahhhh Berliner!!^^


----------



## Aratosao (22. Oktober 2008)

Lo1 schrieb:


> Ahhhh Berliner!!^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikaster (22. Oktober 2008)

Shit da fällt mir ein: Spielt wer auf Ony (horde) ? oder NEra'thor (allianz) ? andersrum gehts aber auch *gibt ja so tolle quests wo mann leute zu bob befördern muss)



Lo1 schrieb:


> Ahhhh Berliner!!^^




<------  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (22. Oktober 2008)

re


----------



## Kief (22. Oktober 2008)

das ist so ein spamthread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich muss mal zählen wieviele themen hier schon "bearbeitet" worden sind. 

kinder schlagen? ja oder nein? wäre der erste *g*


----------



## Aratosao (22. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> re


Webe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2008)

Lo1 schrieb:


> Ahhhh Berliner!!^^



<----ANWESEND!


----------



## Aratosao (22. Oktober 2008)

Kief schrieb:


> das ist so ein spamthread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dieser Thread hat Einfach stiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hab den 1000 seiten crash miterlebt. Und ich lebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jeden mittwoch ist hier Offtopicen drann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (22. Oktober 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> <----ANWESEND!


<----Auch


----------



## Haseneule (22. Oktober 2008)

wie bei der **** angeldaily,
nie mein kroko drinnen is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (22. Oktober 2008)

Haseneule schrieb:


> wie bei der **** angeldaily,
> nie mein kroko drinnen is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Öhh... Haseneule? Was ist ne Haseneule? ^.^ Sowas wie ein Wolpertinger? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kief (22. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Dieser Thread hat Einfach stiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da hast du allerdings recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikaster (22. Oktober 2008)

Lo1 schrieb:


> Ahhhh Berliner!!^^





BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> <----ANWESEND!



Gebt mir Bezirke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Spandau *kotz*)


----------



## Kief (22. Oktober 2008)

Haseneule schrieb:


> wie bei der **** angeldaily,
> nie mein kroko drinnen is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei mir auch nicht...


----------



## Lo1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Wie war das? Alle Berliner ein + in den Chat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> Gebt mir Bezirke!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Reinickendorf MV26 FTW!


----------



## ANubiZzz (22. Oktober 2008)

So leutz..  Server gehen wider on.. 

und Fred kann wider schlafen bis Nxt Woche..!!


----------



## Aratosao (22. Oktober 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> Gebt mir Bezirke!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wilmersdorf 1337 Pewpew RoXxor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kief (22. Oktober 2008)

so wenn in 1 minute eredar nicht online kommt renn ich blizzard die türe ein


----------



## Mikaster (22. Oktober 2008)

+ !!


----------



## Haseneule (22. Oktober 2008)

(\_/) 
(O.o) 
(> <)
LoL das kann nur die Haseneule


hat mal einer aus der gilde gemacht,
und irgendwie sind wir dann auf haseneule gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..
kommt glaub ich auch davon ,
das ich moonkin spiel


----------



## Kief (22. Oktober 2008)

so ich lauf dann schonmal los!


----------



## ANubiZzz (22. Oktober 2008)

Kief schrieb:


> so wenn in 1 minute eredar nicht online kommt renn ich blizzard die türe ein



Blizz hat keine türen.. 

Blizz arbeit in einer scheune!


----------



## Kief (22. Oktober 2008)

mmh ok das ist dann natürlich ein problem


----------



## Mikaster (22. Oktober 2008)

Kief schrieb:


> so wenn in 1 minute eredar nicht online kommt renn ich blizzard die türe ein



mein scheiß realmpool ist andauernd offline
(okay das denkt wahrscheinlich jeder)
jemand von raserei da der das bestätigen kann?


----------



## Aratosao (22. Oktober 2008)

Kief schrieb:


> so wenn in 1 minute eredar nicht online kommt renn ich blizzard die türe ein


Da muss du dich aber Rannhalten Nach Paris ist es ein ganschö langer weg von hier aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (22. Oktober 2008)

An die Jäger unter euch: Was haltet ihr vom neuen Aspekt der Viper?
/discuss


----------



## Mikaster (22. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> An die Jäger unter euch: Was haltet ihr vom neuen Aspekt der Viper?
> /discuss



was fürn ding? Dieses manregg zeug?


----------



## Aratosao (22. Oktober 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> was fürn ding? Dieses manregg zeug?


Ich schätz mal du spielst kein Jäger :O Bei der Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikaster (22. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Ich schätz mal du spielst kein Jäger :O Bei der Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lvl 25 und 32 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (22. Oktober 2008)

Bin dann mal fix auf Durotan (Aratosao).
Bis bald.


----------



## Kief (22. Oktober 2008)

weeeh eredar online - cu leute hat spaß gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (22. Oktober 2008)

PS:: Komme später wieder sobald die Pingus da sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (22. Oktober 2008)

so bin dann auch für heute weg bis nächste woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (22. Oktober 2008)

tach die runde

fast vergessen das heute mittwoch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (22. Oktober 2008)

WoW 11 uhr und die realms und server sind da Oo ein wunder! xD


----------



## Schorki (22. Oktober 2008)

+ im chat


----------



## blacktor (22. Oktober 2008)

nix los hier?


----------



## Haseneule (22. Oktober 2008)

nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (22. Oktober 2008)

server on, keiner mehr da -.-


----------



## Öbelix1 (22. Oktober 2008)

auf meinem server werde ich grade gefragt ob ich kara tanken will dann go ....

veerzweifelte leute so früh morgens^^


----------



## Tsuyoshi (22. Oktober 2008)

joa scheiß auf arbeit und so haupsache kara jetzt schon gehn XD
geh doch mit hättest bestimmt spaß XD


----------



## blacktor (22. Oktober 2008)

lol wie geil

gibs nen patch heute?


----------



## Captain_Chaos (22. Oktober 2008)

Moinsen.

Eigentlich sollte es keinen Patch geben, denn die Amis hatten gestern auch keinen. Aber vielleicht weiß da ja jemand mehr, der jetzt schon in Azeroth weilt, oder den ominösen Patch runterlädt.


----------



## irol (22. Oktober 2008)

Captain_Chaos schrieb:


> Moinsen.
> 
> Eigentlich sollte es keinen Patch geben, denn die Amis hatten gestern auch keinen. Aber vielleicht weiß da ja jemand mehr, der jetzt schon in Azeroth weilt, oder den ominösen Patch runterlädt.



TR sind noch on, also nix patch


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Morgen Blacky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du hast nich auf meinen GB Eintrag geantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (22. Oktober 2008)

bitte um eine Life-Bestätigung das die Server flüssig laufen .-)

weil wenn ich gleich die Arbeit niederlege um endlich mal wieder einen gemütlichen nachmittag meiner Sucht zu frönen möcht ich keine pösen überhaschungen :-(


----------



## Aratosao (22. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Morgen Blacky
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Guuuten morgen Slav 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (22. Oktober 2008)

k


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Guuuten morgen Slav
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen an Alle die Grade erst Gekommen sind


----------



## Aratosao (22. Oktober 2008)

Und schwupps. Bin ich wieder weg Daily hero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Öbelix1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Tsuyoshi schrieb:


> joa scheiß auf arbeit und so haupsache kara jetzt schon gehn XD
> geh doch mit hättest bestimmt spaß XD




Hauptsache der kerl sieht das ich grade ms bin und full gladi an hab...ich will nich umskillen das mach ich nur 2tage die woche wo dann alles getankt wird^^.


----------



## Aratosao (22. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wo sind denn die ganzen Pingus?^^


----------



## blacktor (22. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Morgen Blacky
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



au sry, keine autobenachritigung halt :/

wird sofoooort nachgeholt !


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Wo sind denn die ganzen Pingus?^^




watt für pingus ? mein mage kann pinguinen!


----------



## blacktor (22. Oktober 2008)

alle gestorben, bin ich ja gar nicht gewohnt das hier kein mensch schreibt


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

was wohl daher kommt das natsu ned dauerhaft spamt und das 10 neue leute da sind die irgendwie nich in das "alte" system passen...
ich denke mal der thrad geht dem ende zu!


----------



## blacktor (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> was wohl daher kommt das natsu ned dauerhaft spamt und das 10 neue leute da sind die irgendwie nich in das "alte" system passen...
> ich denke mal der thrad geht dem ende zu!




nö das glaub ich nicht, die werden einfach beschäftigt sein und nur kein zeit zum spömern haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nexte woche kanns schon wieder ganz anderst aussehn


----------



## blacktor (22. Oktober 2008)

anscheinend gehn die signaturen nicht mehr

weil i-wie hab ich keinene AP, hit, crit mehr, talenpukte auch weg, und berufe sowieso keine, geil ich bin imba !


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> was wohl daher kommt das natsu ned dauerhaft spamt und das 10 neue leute da sind die irgendwie nich in das "alte" system passen...
> ich denke mal der thrad geht dem ende zu!



Nene solang Natsu nen Account bei Buffed hat wird der Thread nich sterben...vorallem weil Natsu den ganzen Kindergarten hier reinzieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (22. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> anscheinend gehn die signaturen nicht mehr
> 
> weil i-wie hab ich keinene AP, hit, crit mehr, talenpukte auch weg, und berufe sowieso keine, geil ich bin imba !



Oh man bist du schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (22. Oktober 2008)

Ihr sucht ingus,ihr sollt Pingus haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss jetzt aber wieder daddeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (22. Oktober 2008)

Wow über 1300 Seiten....


----------



## Ruven (22. Oktober 2008)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Wow über 1300 Seiten....



boa ey wie krass man alda hamma  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (22. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Oh man bist du schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



skill mein junge, das ist skill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlaubel (23. Oktober 2008)

ihr schreibt heir doch nur reim um eure post zahl zu erhöhen....


----------



## Sakomen (23. Oktober 2008)

Leider ist gerade der Server Aman`Thul down, dabei hab ich moch so gefreut zum Zombie zu mutieren oder sinds jetzt alle schon Zombies ?


----------



## Heavenstorms (24. Oktober 2008)

hm
heut ist nicht mittwoch, weiss ich...

hab aber seit dem neustart der server probleme auf meine realm (arygos / onyxia) zukommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(

laut blizzard sind sie aktiv..es wird auch keine nachricht im startbildschirm diesbezüglich angezeigt.

kann jemand mein prob bestättigen oder muss ich mir gedanken machen ?


----------



## Inbase (24. Oktober 2008)

Kann dich bestätigen ^^

Komme seit dem Neustart auch nicht mehr rein (Dethecus), aber keine Ahnung woran es liegt...


----------



## Waîdtussî (24. Oktober 2008)

Heavenstorms schrieb:


> hm
> heut ist nicht mittwoch, weiss ich...
> 
> hab aber seit dem neustart der server probleme auf meine realm (arygos / onyxia) zukommen
> ...




Hi und guten morgen!

Ich versuche mich auch gerade auf Onyxia einzuloggen..., laut Liste im Game ist der Realm aktiv, bleibt aber trotzdem bei "In Realm einloggen" hängen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, erst mal den Kleinen in den Kiga bringen..., vll geht's dann.


----------



## Heavenstorms (24. Oktober 2008)

manno, reicht das nicht wenn mittwochs nix klappt..grrrrr

ich versuchs mal auf einem anderen server...charneuerstellung


----------



## Heavenstorms (24. Oktober 2008)

ah...arygos war grad offline...jetzt klappts wieder mit dem einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe für euch das die anderen realms auch bald nachfolgen.


----------



## Inbase (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich hörte gerade Dethecus wird auch nochmal neugestartet, vllt klappt's ja dann mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mighty_J (24. Oktober 2008)

Inbase schrieb:


> Ich hörte gerade Dethecus wird auch nochmal neugestartet, vllt klappt's ja dann mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Khaz'Goroth geht auch nix...


----------



## Kournous (24. Oktober 2008)

Gilneas ist auch noch Down !!!


----------



## Mikolomeus (24. Oktober 2008)

ahahahha da sieht man wieder die suchtis... gott sei dank spiel ich seid 3 monaten kein WoW mehr, hrrrr


mfg


----------



## Zoliya (24. Oktober 2008)

Realm News

24/10 Neustart der Realms
Alle Realms werden gegen 07:00 Uhr MEZ neu gestartet um einen Hotfix einzuspielen. Es wird dazu 15 Minuten im Voraus eine Nachricht im Spiel geben. 

Aber wer weiß wie lang der Neustart ist...


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (24. Oktober 2008)

Heavenstorms schrieb:


> ah...arygos war grad offline...jetzt klappts wieder mit dem einloggen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Arygos geht nach wie vor noch nicht! Netter Scherz...


----------



## Gnarak (24. Oktober 2008)

moin moin,

Entsetzten !!! Ich schau bei Buffed rein und sehe diesen Post  .... HEUTE IST MITTWOCH ???!!!!! .... und ich dachte heute ist Freitag und Wochenende beginnt. Son Mist ... muss ich Morgen doch zur Arbeit :-))


----------



## Jenny84 (29. Oktober 2008)

DANKE MODS


----------



## Ruven (29. Oktober 2008)

Who is the man... So meine lieben wir dürfen weiterschreiben !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bigenni (29. Oktober 2008)

juhu er iss wieder uff...aber blizz machen weiter dicht bis um 12...man man man


----------



## Didin (29. Oktober 2008)

Bis 12 Uhr Server down... kommt heut Patch 3.0.3?


----------



## L-MWarFReak (29. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> Who is the man... So meine lieben wir dürfen weiterschreiben !!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



I am the man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 with me pew pew lazor clone thread of the doom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne spass^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber da die wartungsarbeiten ja auf 12 verlängert sind, haben wir ja bisje zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (29. Oktober 2008)

> DANKE MODS



Wenn weiterhin an anderen Tagen als Mittwoch hier drin geschrieben wird, könnt ihr das Danke behalten, dann bleibt der Thread auch zukünftig zu. Gell?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (29. Oktober 2008)

Danke Danke Danke


----------



## bigenni (29. Oktober 2008)

Didin schrieb:


> Bis 12 Uhr Server down... kommt heut Patch 3.0.3?


 

nein kommt nicht


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Oktober 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wenn weiterhin an anderen Tagen als Mittwoch hier drin geschrieben wird, könnt ihr das Danke behalten, dann bleibt der Thread auch zukünftig zu. Gell?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



KeyKey Chef wird jemacht wa!


----------



## bigenni (29. Oktober 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wenn weiterhin an anderen Tagen als Mittwoch hier drin geschrieben wird, könnt ihr das Danke behalten, dann bleibt der Thread auch zukünftig zu. Gell?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann macht doch einfach den thread immer mittwoch  abend zu und frühs uff....


----------



## Lari (29. Oktober 2008)

Wartung wurde verlängert? Nach 3 Jahren Routine? *hust* *seitenhiebe verteil* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (29. Oktober 2008)

nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hi all


----------



## Lillyan (29. Oktober 2008)

*stellt sich der Meute* Ich hatte ihn dicht gemacht, da mal wieder außerhalb vom Mittwoch hier rein gepostet wurde. Und ja... ich habe letzte Nacht vergessen ihn wieder aufzumachen. Allerdinfgs wird er auch wieder geschlossen werden, wenn man sich nicht an die kleeeeeine Regel hält, dass hier nur Mittwochs gespammt werden darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (29. Oktober 2008)

bigenni schrieb:


> dann macht doch einfach den thread immer mittwoch  abend zu und frühs uff....



Also ein Eingeständnis an die Unfähigkeit gewisser User sich an Regeln zu halten? Muß es denn soweit kommen?


----------



## Ruven (29. Oktober 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wenn weiterhin an anderen Tagen als Mittwoch hier drin geschrieben wird, könnt ihr das Danke behalten, dann bleibt der Thread auch zukünftig zu. Gell?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Würde 1 Mod dann so lieb sein den Morgen fürh zu sperren und Mittwochs wieder aufzumachen *augenklimper* der bekommt auch en prvat RL bussi von mir!


----------



## bigenni (29. Oktober 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Also ein Eingeständnis an die Unfähigkeit gewisser User sich an Regeln zu halten? Muß es denn soweit kommen?




ne muss eigentlich nicht soweit kommen...aber trotzdem danke das er wieder auf ist


----------



## Ruven (29. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> *stellt sich der Meute* Ich hatte ihn dicht gemacht, da mal wieder außerhalb vom Mittwoch hier rein gepostet wurde. Und ja... ich habe letzte Nacht vergessen ihn wieder aufzumachen. Allerdinfgs wird er auch wieder geschlossen werden, wenn man sich nicht an die kleeeeeine Regel hält, dass hier nur Mittwochs gespammt werden darf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Brauchst dich der Meute nich stellen iss doch ok!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hauptsache wir dürfen wieder!!!


----------



## Jenny84 (29. Oktober 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wenn weiterhin an anderen Tagen als Mittwoch hier drin geschrieben wird, könnt ihr das Danke behalten, dann bleibt der Thread auch zukünftig zu. Gell?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


meistens ist es aber keiner von der stammgruppe die hier schreiben wenn es nicht mittwoch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (29. Oktober 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wenn weiterhin an anderen Tagen als Mittwoch hier drin geschrieben wird, könnt ihr das Danke behalten, dann bleibt der Thread auch zukünftig zu. Gell?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie..heut ist Mittwoch? Ich dachte der war gestern *heulz*
Wobei gefühlt ist ja heut schon Freitag bei mir


----------



## Ruven (29. Oktober 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Also ein Eingeständnis an die Unfähigkeit gewisser User sich an Regeln zu halten? Muß es denn soweit kommen?



leider ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkStar89 (29. Oktober 2008)

Hi

Dann werden ja alle Bestraft nur weil einer am Freitag hier gepostet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann macht es doch pls so wie Ruven es vorgeschlagen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist doch nur ein Mausklick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (29. Oktober 2008)

Hehe Dark Star 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bettel einfach en mod per pm an =)


----------



## AKmendon (29. Oktober 2008)

Und wieder ein Mittwoch an dem der Server wieder länger down ist.


/push



Und wenn man sich ein wenig Hier im Forum rum stöbert merkt man schnell, B1upp ist aktiv und keine Angst leute : Hunde die bellen, beissen nicht. Und man gewöhnt sich an Ihn.


Aki


----------



## Ruven (29. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wie..heut ist Mittwoch? Ich dachte der war gestern *heulz*
> Wobei gefühlt ist ja heut schon Freitag bei mir



Armes Xely aber mach dir nix drauss die Woche ist auch so viel zu schnell rum knuddel*

Warum bin ich heut lieb zu Xely ?? o.O.


----------



## Lillyan (29. Oktober 2008)

DarkStar89 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Dann werden ja alle Bestraft nur weil einer am Freitag hier gepostet hat
> 
> ...


Die Gefahr, dass der Thread vergessen wird besteht aber immer. Wir rennen halt nicht die ganze Woche durch die Gegend und denken "Mittwoch Thread öffnen, Mittwoch Thread öffnen". Und was dann los ist hat man ja gesehen.

Also, reißt euch einfach ein wenig zusammen. Der Thread an sich ist schon ein großes Zugeständnis, denn eigentlich wird hier nur noch relativ sinnfrei gespammt. Da ist es ja nicht so schwer das ganze nur auf den Mittwoch zu verlegen.


----------



## henrikdeluxe (29. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> *stellt sich der Meute* Ich hatte ihn dicht gemacht, da mal wieder außerhalb vom Mittwoch hier rein gepostet wurde. Und ja... ich habe letzte Nacht vergessen ihn wieder aufzumachen. Allerdinfgs wird er auch wieder geschlossen werden, wenn man sich nicht an die kleeeeeine Regel hält, dass hier nur Mittwochs gespammt werden darf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



[visionen]
am besten mal nen Cronjob auf dem DB Server einrichten, der jeden Mittwoch 0 Uhr das staus Flag dieses Threads 47601 ändert ... und einen der ihn automatisch wieder dicht macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/visionen]


btt:
Von mir aus Server down mit Patch und Reroll und vielen laags und reboots bis 22 Uhr heut ^^ vorher kann ich nicht on


----------



## blacktor (29. Oktober 2008)

moin die runde !

endlich ist hier open 4 schreibing xD


----------



## Sugandhalaya (29. Oktober 2008)

Dann sollten aber die erste und dritte Frage aus dem Titel gelöscht werden, denn die Personen, die sich hier am 23. und 24. verewigt hatten, waren hier, weil ihre Server down waren, was laut Frage 3 ein Grund ist, hier reinzuschnuppern. Wenn man hier also wirklich nur schreiben darf, wenn Mittwoch ist und nicht, wenn man neu ist oder der Server an anderen Tagen außer Mittwoch down ist, ist die Überschrift irreführend, abgesehen davon, dass der Sinn dieses Threads sich einem nicht wirklich erschließt.


----------



## Cyringsoul (29. Oktober 2008)

<< amüsiert sich drüber, daß es immernoch leute gibt, die nen sinn in spamthreads suchen

ach..moin erstmal und so 

*kaffee und brötchen klau*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (29. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Die Gefahr, dass der Thread vergessen wird besteht aber immer. Wir rennen halt nicht die ganze Woche durch die Gegend und denken "Mittwoch Thread öffnen, Mittwoch Thread öffnen". Und was dann los ist hat man ja gesehen.
> 
> Also, reißt euch einfach ein wenig zusammen. Der Thread an sich ist schon ein großes Zugeständnis, denn eigentlich wird hier nur noch relativ sinnfrei gespammt. Da ist es ja nicht so schwer das ganze nur auf den Mittwoch zu verlegen.



*schnurr* sind ja alles nur menschen... und ganz ehrlich ich glaub der ein oder andere mpd der hier mitliest muss auch das eine oder andere mal schmunzeln!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (29. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> *stellt sich der Meute* Ich hatte ihn dicht gemacht, da mal wieder außerhalb vom Mittwoch hier rein gepostet wurde. Und ja... ich habe letzte Nacht vergessen ihn wieder aufzumachen. Allerdinfgs wird er auch wieder geschlossen werden, wenn man sich nicht an die kleeeeeine Regel hält, dass hier nur Mittwochs gespammt werden darf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du kannst auch nicht lügen oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?
in der letzten firma, wo ich arbeitete war es immer der nicht vorhandene praktikant oder bei selten dämlichen sachen der waschbär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber war eine gute idee den faden bis heute zu sperren^^



Noxiel schrieb:


> Also ein Eingeständnis an die Unfähigkeit gewisser User sich an Regeln zu halten? Muß es denn soweit kommen?


es gibt halt unfähige leute oder auch dumme menschen, das stelle ich leider jeden tag auf's neue fest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flooza (29. Oktober 2008)

grad in einer User News gelesen und will kein extra Thread aufmachen..."Börsianer" zockt während der Arbeit WoW

/discuss


----------



## Code Monkey (29. Oktober 2008)

Geil Wow zersört die Wirtschaft


----------



## Anduris (29. Oktober 2008)

Voll coolii! Warum? Ere macht seine Arbeit ja trotzdem noch ganz normal...


----------



## schu (29. Oktober 2008)

Moin Leutz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wollt auchmal was in dem ewig Thread schreiben also lass ma liebe Grüße da un hoffe server sidn schneller back als 12 Uhr also noch viel spaß beim warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugandhalaya (29. Oktober 2008)

Für mich sieht das nicht nach WoW aus, könnte auch ein x-beliebiges anderes MMo sein, denn gottlob ist WoW nicht das Einzige.


----------



## Code Monkey (29. Oktober 2008)

is wow wegen der map und den 2 adlern


----------



## Tyraila (29. Oktober 2008)

Flooza schrieb:


> grad in einer User News gelesen und will kein extra Thread aufmachen..."Börsianer" zockt während der Arbeit WoW
> 
> /discuss





xD is der da nich grad in tanaris?


----------



## Anduris (29. Oktober 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das nicht nach WoW aus, könnte auch ein x-beliebiges anderes MMo sein, denn gottlob ist WoW nicht das Einzige.


Willste also sagen, dass WoW blöd ist und es zum Glück noch andere MMO's gibt?! Warum biste dann im WoW Forum? o_O


----------



## Noxiel (29. Oktober 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> Dann sollten aber die erste und dritte Frage aus dem Titel gelöscht werden, denn die Personen, die sich hier am 23. und 24. verewigt hatten, waren hier, weil ihre Server down waren, was laut Frage 3 ein Grund ist, hier reinzuschnuppern. Wenn man hier also wirklich nur schreiben darf, wenn Mittwoch ist und nicht, wenn man neu ist oder der Server an anderen Tagen außer Mittwoch down ist, ist die Überschrift irreführend, abgesehen davon, dass der Sinn dieses Threads sich einem nicht wirklich erschließt.




Dann ein paar Denkanstöße um die Sinnhaftigkeit des Threads zu erläutern.

Fangen wir beim Titel an: Die Fragen kreisen im eigentlichen Sinne nur um ein Thema, die wöchentlichen Wartungsarbeiten von Blizzard an ihren Servern. Nachdem sich der Mittwoch als Tag der Ruhe eingebürgert hatte, kam es regelmäßig zu neuen Threads, vor allem von neuen Usern, die gefragt haben ob denn nur ihr Server aus unerfindlichen Gründen heruntergefahren wurde und nicht erreichbar ist. Da WoW Veteranen aber um den Mittwoch wissen, kommen von ihnen keinen Threads zu dieser Frage. 
Die Titelüberschrift behandelt also keine drei seperaten Fragen, sondern umschreiben lediglich den Fakt der wöchentlichen Wartungsarbeiten am Mittwoch. "Bist du neu hier? Dein Server ist down? Dann ist heute wahrscheinlich Mittwoch und die Server werden gewartet"


Der Sinn des Threads ist sogar noch leichter zu erklären: Als ein Honigtopf wirkt dieser Thread gerade zu anziehend, für die ganzen Userbienchen, die aus Langeweile über die Wartungsarbeit Thread um Thread im Forum erstellen um sich über diesen Umstand zu beklagen. Und die ersten drei Seiten im Forum aus Fragen zu heruntergefahrenen Servern braucht niemand. Daher wurde dieser ins Lebens gerufen.

Unklarheiten beseitigt?


----------



## Salavora (29. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen alle miteinander!


----------



## Sliverslash (29. Oktober 2008)

Mööp Sliver freut sich iser nu wieder offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTW: Sliver mag Buffed ....


----------



## Code Monkey (29. Oktober 2008)

für mich is das beta  gebiet^^


----------



## Sugandhalaya (29. Oktober 2008)

Das Interface ist aber zweizeilig, während bei WoW der Adler nur bis zur ersten zeile geht. Zudem ist eine runde Minimap oben rechts Standardkost. Wenn man zudem davon ausgeht, dass der Umhang zu sehen ist, gibt es keine Rasse bei WoW, die solche Rennbewegungen hat. Insofern halte ich es imemr noch für unwahrscheinlich, gerade WoW auf diesem Schirm zu entdecken. Wie gesagt: es gibt noch andere MMos.


----------



## Ariatne (29. Oktober 2008)

*ggggggggggäääääääääääääääähhhhhhhhhhhhhnnnnnn* moin leutz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie wo was erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten.. Welche Putze bei Blizz hat den wieder mal am Stromkabel gezogen um den Staubsauger anzuschließen.

Da hat man schonma frei und dann sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (29. Oktober 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> Willste also sagen, dass WoW blöd ist und es zum Glück noch andere MMO's gibt?! Warum biste dann im WoW Forum? o_O



vll ist er ein "mimimi" spieler ;> und alles flamen muss weil er keine freunde hat


----------



## TvP1981 (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

na ein wenig warten heißt es wohl noch, die Server sind noch bis etwa 12:00 down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (29. Oktober 2008)

Juhu.....Mittwochsthread open *freu*,
und ja, es gibt verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten, für alle die endlich in dieses Thread finden. ^^

*Kaffee und Kekse hinstell*


Grüße
Tel


----------



## Flooza (29. Oktober 2008)

Tyraila schrieb:


> vll ist er ein "mimimi" spieler ;> und alles flamen muss weil er keine freunde hat



made my morning xD


----------



## Anduris (29. Oktober 2008)

Tyraila schrieb:


> vll ist er ein "mimimi" spieler ;> und alles flamen muss weil er keine freunde hat


So siehts wahrscheinlich aus! Nicht toll... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (29. Oktober 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dann ein paar Denkanstöße um die Sinnhaftigkeit des Threads zu erläutern.
> 
> Fangen wir beim Titel an: Die Fragen kreisen im eigentlichen Sinne nur um ein Thema, die wöchentlichen Wartungsarbeiten von Blizzard an ihren Servern. Nachdem sich der Mittwoch als Tag der Ruhe eingebürgert hatte, kam es regelmäßig zu neuen Threads, vor allem von neuen Usern, die gefragt haben ob denn nur ihr Server aus unerfindlichen Gründen heruntergefahren wurde und nicht erreichbar ist. Da WoW Veteranen aber um den Mittwoch wissen, kommen von ihnen keinen Threads zu dieser Frage.
> Die Titelüberschrift behandelt also keine drei seperaten Fragen, sondern umschreiben lediglich den Fakt der wöchentlichen Wartungsarbeiten am Mittwoch. "Bist du neu hier? Dein Server ist down? Dann ist heute wahrscheinlich Mittwoch und die Server werden gewartet"
> ...



Voll und ganz sollte aber eigentlich jedem klar sein!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Moin Sala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wattie (29. Oktober 2008)

Tyraila schrieb:


> vll ist er ein "mimimi" spieler ;> und alles flamen muss weil er keine freunde hat



Er hat einen Thor Steinar Avartar, was willst du erwarten. Aber ich kann seine Todesart vorraussagen ^^ Mit der rechten Hand in die Oberleitung gefasst


----------



## Sugandhalaya (29. Oktober 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Unklarheiten beseitigt?



Hört sich für mich nicht grad nach guten Erklärungen an, da nach deiner Erklärung die 3 Fragen im Titel falsch gestellt sind. Wenn es sich um ein zusammenhängendes Thema handelt, wäre es besser, die Teilfragen durch Kommas zu trennen oder noch besser: erste Frage weg und alles zusammenfassen unter "Ist heute Mittwoch & sind die Server down?" Da wie gesagt das Aufteilen in 3 Einzelfragen auch dazu führt, dass Neulinge und Opfer eines Serverstreikes außerhalb eines Mittwochs sich hier verlaufen und dagegen scheint man im Moderationslager allergisch zu sein.


----------



## Qonix (29. Oktober 2008)

Aha, er ist wieder offen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZarDocKs (29. Oktober 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> Juhu.....Mittwochsthread open *freu*,
> und ja, es gibt verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten, für alle die endlich in dieses Thread finden. ^^
> 
> *Kaffee und Kekse hinstell*
> ...



Guten morgen nen paar kekse nehm da kommt man schon mal früher nach hause und die server sind länger down how bad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja kennt wer ne geile hexe skillung für heros?^^ atm komm ich net mal hinter den tanks her^^


----------



## Code Monkey (29. Oktober 2008)

ICH WERDE EUCH ALLE FRESSEN...


----------



## Tyraila (29. Oktober 2008)

Code schrieb:


> ICH WERDE EUCH ALLE FRESSEN...





öÖ" wieso dat deeeeeeeen? 


nehm aber ketschup dazu ..


----------



## Ruven (29. Oktober 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> Hört sich für mich nicht grad nach guten Erklärungen an, da nach deiner Erklärung die 3 Fragen im Titel falsch gestellt sind. Wenn es sich um ein zusammenhängendes Thema handelt, wäre es besser, die Teilfragen durch Kommas zu trennen oder noch besser: erste Frage weg und alles zusammenfassen unter "Ist heute Mittwoch & sind die Server down?" Da wie gesagt das Aufteilen in 3 Einzelfragen auch dazu führt, dass Neulinge und Opfer eines Serverstreikes außerhalb eines Mittwochs sich hier verlaufen und dagegen scheint man im Moderationslager allergisch zu sein.




MIAU ??? das war und ist seit jahr und tag der Mittwochs Thread... und wurde definitiv für jeden verständlich erklärt... musste jetzt drauf rum hacken???


----------



## Sugandhalaya (29. Oktober 2008)

Wattie schrieb:


> Er hat einen Thor Steinar Avartar, was willst du erwarten. Aber ich kann seine Todesart vorraussagen ^^ Mit der rechten Hand in die Oberleitung gefasst



Was hat mein Avatar damit zu tun, dass ich es gut finde, dass es neben WoW noch andere MMOs gibt? Zudem finde ich Reaktionen wie eben deine oder auch "
vll ist er ein "mimimi" spieler ;> und alles flamen muss weil er keine freunde hat" und dergleichen weder besonders niveauvoll noch sonderlich beeindruckend. Flamen könnt ihr doch bestimmt besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyringsoul (29. Oktober 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> *Kaffee und Kekse hinstell*
> 
> Grüße
> Tel



^^ alle grabsch und MEEINNSS brüll ^^


----------



## Xelyna (29. Oktober 2008)

Welche Frage sich mir heute wieder stellt ist:
Wird Blizzard es heute schaffen dass Blutdurst stabil läuft?
Hasst Blizzard Destromath immer noch und wenn ja wie lange?
Und.. wo verdammt ist eigentlich mein Kaffee?
Fragen über Fragen.. ein Fall für Galileo Mystery? Ne.. eher einer für die Kaffeemaschine in der Kantine..
*in Richtung Kantine hoppel*


----------



## Lillyan (29. Oktober 2008)

So, der Titel wurde geändert und enthält nun eindeutige Ansagen. Ich denke damit wird sich keiner mehr rausreden können, dass es irgendwie unklar wäre, wann man posten darf... auch wenn mir persönlich der alte Titel besser gefallen hat.


----------



## Code Monkey (29. Oktober 2008)

...WENN IHR MEIN NEUES PET NICHT FÜTTERT!


----------



## Sugandhalaya (29. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> MIAU ??? das war und ist seit jahr und tag der Mittwochs Thread... und wurde definitiv für jeden verständlich erklärt... musste jetzt drauf rum hacken???



Hmmm konstruktive Kritik ist seitens der User also unerwünscht? Dann kann ich ja direkt froh sein, dass mir der Mod so nett geantwortet hat, wenn es scheinbar zu den Grundregeln dieses Threads gehört, alle nur dumm anzupöbeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sliverslash (29. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> So, der Titel wurde geändert und enthält nun eindeutige Ansagen. Ich denke damit wird sich keiner mehr rausreden können, dass es irgendwie unklar wäre, wann man posten darf... auch wenn mir persönlich der alte Titel besser gefallen hat.



Schankeschön lieber Moderator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (29. Oktober 2008)

Hauptsache wenn ich heute abend von einem langen Arbeitstag nach Hause komme sind die Server wieder on...muss nochmal nach Kara..meine Petsammlung vergrößern. ^^


----------



## Tyraila (29. Oktober 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> Was hat mein Avatar damit zu tun, dass ich es gut finde, dass es neben WoW noch andere MMOs gibt? Zudem finde ich Reaktionen wie eben deine oder auch "
> vll ist er ein "mimimi" spieler ;> und alles flamen muss weil er keine freunde hat" und dergleichen weder besonders niveauvoll noch sonderlich beeindruckend. Flamen könnt ihr doch bestimmt besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





:> es ist mittwoch was willst du erwarten .. mittwochs wenn server down sind ist alles erlaubt :> hihi


----------



## ZarDocKs (29. Oktober 2008)

Code schrieb:


> ...WENN IHR MEIN NEUES PET NICHT FÜTTERT!



Die letzten reste des wochendes vor dein pet werf


----------



## Malleus (29. Oktober 2008)

laaaangweiliiiig

wieso dauer die kack arbeiten so lange ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 481Nummer1 (29. Oktober 2008)

Füttert mein Tier (: es hat HUNGER !


----------



## mumba (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub ich geh mir einfach das Buffed Magazin kaufen und les solang bis die Server wieder on sind.

Ich finde Ihr solltet das auch tun, ganz ehrlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So Zam, wo is mein Geld? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (29. Oktober 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> Hört sich für mich nicht grad nach guten Erklärungen an, da nach deiner Erklärung die 3 Fragen im Titel falsch gestellt sind. Wenn es sich um ein zusammenhängendes Thema handelt, wäre es besser, die Teilfragen durch Kommas zu trennen oder noch besser: erste Frage weg und alles zusammenfassen unter "Ist heute Mittwoch & sind die Server down?" Da wie gesagt das Aufteilen in 3 Einzelfragen auch dazu führt, dass Neulinge und Opfer eines Serverstreikes außerhalb eines Mittwochs sich hier verlaufen und dagegen scheint man im Moderationslager allergisch zu sein.



Na das sind jetzt aber Spitzfindigkeiten. Es ist durchaus ein rethorisch legitimes Mittel Sätzen eine größere Akzentuierung zu geben und sie mit Satzzeichen sprachlich deutlich voneinander abzugrenzen, ohne sie in ihrem gemeinsamen Sinn zu trennen. 

Und wenn sich ein User an einem anderen Wochentag hierher verirrt um die Frage nach seinem unerreichbaren Server zu stellen, wird ihm nicht der Kopf abgerissen. Wenn er die Angelegenheit allerdings zum Chatten und Spammen nutzt, werden wir schnell unleidig.


----------



## Ruven (29. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> So, der Titel wurde geändert und enthält nun eindeutige Ansagen. Ich denke damit wird sich keiner mehr rausreden können, dass es irgendwie unklar wäre, wann man posten darf... auch wenn mir persönlich der alte Titel besser gefallen hat.



*schnief* pöses Lilli  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.A. (29. Oktober 2008)

>.< bis 12uhr mittags down.... mimimi


----------



## Telbion (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich habs schon seit vorgestern ^^, ABO sei Dank.

Editus flüstert:  Das Buffed-Magazin ist gemeint^^


----------



## Tyraila (29. Oktober 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich geh mir einfach das Buffed Magazin kaufen und les solang bis die Server wieder on sind.
> 
> Ich finde Ihr solltet das auch tun, ganz ehrlich
> 
> ...





xD schleima!


----------



## Sliverslash (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich fordere schon lange nen Buffed chat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *g*


----------



## Palatinus (29. Oktober 2008)

Ach ja, dann geselle ich mich mal zu Euch. Hallöchen und Guten Morgen zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Eben einen Cappuccino gemacht, noch wer einen? Kekse hätte ich gern, einer da der welche mit hat?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße...


----------



## Sugandhalaya (29. Oktober 2008)

Juchu, Titel geändert, es gibt noch Wunder *jubel*...aber was Wattie gegen meinen Avatar hat, versteh ich imemr noch nicht...ich verstehe allerdings auch nicht, wie meine Wohnung so dreckig sein kann...ich muss putzen, hab aber weder Zeit noch Lust, im Urlaub sollte putzen verboten sein!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Welche Frage sich mir heute wieder stellt ist:
> Wird Blizzard es heute schaffen dass Blutdurst stabil läuft?
> Hasst Blizzard Destromath immer noch und wenn ja wie lange?
> Und.. wo verdammt ist eigentlich mein Kaffee?
> ...



*Xelyna Sehe Und Los Renn und sie anspring*

Destromath Is Gut Aber Blizz Hasst ihn!


----------



## Salavora (29. Oktober 2008)

Flooza schrieb:


> grad in einer User News gelesen und will kein extra Thread aufmachen..."Börsianer" zockt während der Arbeit WoW
> 
> /discuss


*g* MMO während der Arbeit ^^ und dann noch so offen....



Telbion schrieb:


> Juhu.....Mittwochsthread open *freu*,
> und ja, es gibt verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten, für alle die endlich in dieses Thread finden. ^^
> 
> *Kaffee und Kekse hinstell*


*Schwarztee und Honig / Zucker dazu stell und ein paar Kekse nehm* Selbstgebacken?



Ruven schrieb:


> Voll und ganz sollte aber eigentlich jedem klar sein!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Moin Ruven.

Jup, sollte.. wenn man ein wenig hier liest... Für jemanden der zum aller ersten mal hier ist, vielliecht was verwirrend, aber ein wenig logisches nachdenken und schwups! Es sollte "Bing" machen...



Code schrieb:


> ICH WERDE EUCH ALLE FRESSEN...


Uhm.. Nimm doch lieber ein paar Kekse von Telbion ^^


----------



## mumba (29. Oktober 2008)

Klick mal bitte auf deinen Tisch, wegen Kekse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (29. Oktober 2008)

Palatinus schrieb:


> Ach ja, dann geselle ich mich mal zu Euch. Hallöchen und Guten Morgen zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




schoko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? will au ein


----------



## Xelyna (29. Oktober 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *Xelyna Sehe Und Los Renn und sie anspring*


*duck*


----------



## Malleus (29. Oktober 2008)

hab leider keine kekse anzubieten, aber ne kiste voll Mandarinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 481Nummer1 (29. Oktober 2008)

Kommt heute eig der Patch 3.03? oder nächste Woche?


----------



## Code Monkey (29. Oktober 2008)

ich spiel pong wer spielt ping?


----------



## Sliverslash (29. Oktober 2008)

ping *g*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *duck*



*gegen die wand klatsche und nach dir schaue*


----------



## Telbion (29. Oktober 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> *g* MMO während der Arbeit ^^ und dann noch so offen....
> 
> 
> *Schwarztee und Honig / Zucker dazu stell und ein paar Kekse nehm* Selbstgebacken?
> ...




Nee, von Al.. . Schleichwerbung verboten. Kannst aber auch die von P..s nehmen. ^^


----------



## Sûmy (29. Oktober 2008)

481Nummer1 schrieb:


> Kommt heute eig der Patch 3.03? oder nächste Woche?




nö


----------



## Jawahir (29. Oktober 2008)

zumal weis auch jeder WoW Spieler das Wartungsarbeiten sind da es auch jeden Mittwoch im Login - Screen steht auch ohne eure sinnlosen freds ihr vögel


----------



## Code Monkey (29. Oktober 2008)

ahja im patch soll ja was tolles zum geiel event reinkommn


----------



## 481Nummer1 (29. Oktober 2008)

Sûmy schrieb:


> nö






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Code Monkey (29. Oktober 2008)

mal ne frage wie zitiet man?XD


----------



## Sliverslash (29. Oktober 2008)

@Buffed Plz mach nen Chat damit man miteinander Schreiben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (29. Oktober 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Klick mal bitte auf deinen Tisch, wegen Kekse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der is guut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malleus (29. Oktober 2008)

Code schrieb:


> mal ne frage wie zitiet man?XD



auf "antworten" klicken unter dem post den du zietieren willst


----------



## Wattie (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß wer hinter dieser Firma steht und da Pimmel mit Ohren allergische Reaktionen bei mir hervorrufen, mag ich ihn nicht.
ZUm Putzen: Zieh doch einfach um, so unter der Brücke is ja auch kein Zustand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greeki (29. Oktober 2008)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> @Buffed Plz mach nen Chat damit man miteinander Schreiben kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gibt die Shoutbox + das IRC. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Code Monkey (29. Oktober 2008)

Malleus schrieb:


> auf "antworten" klicken unter dem post den du zietieren willst


aha^^ danke


----------



## Xelyna (29. Oktober 2008)

*g*
Bei wem kann ich eigtl Schmerzensgeld einklagen für die vielen Ninja-Freundesanfragen die bei mir seit gestern reinschneien? *g*
Implementiert mal einen Bullshitfilter für mich... jeder der nicht min. drei spezifische Fragen zu mir beantworten kann darf mir keine Freundschaft anbieten!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sliverslash (29. Oktober 2008)

Greeki schrieb:


> Es gibt die Shoutbox + das IRC.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oha ok mal nachschauen Thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja Buffed Rulez^^

(PS: Sry bin Schweizer bei mir dauerst immer ein wenig weil ich Zeit hab *g*)


----------



## Code Monkey (29. Oktober 2008)

Greeki schrieb:


> Es gibt die Shoutbox + das IRC.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wo denn ?


----------



## Aratosao (29. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *g*
> Bei wem kann ich eigtl Schmerzensgeld einklagen für die vielen Ninja-Freundesanfragen die bei mir seit gestern reinschneien? *g*
> Implementiert mal einen Bullshitfilter für mich... jeder der nicht min. drei spezifische Fragen zu mir beantworten kann darf mir keine Freundschaft anbieten!
> 
> ...


Morgen Xely, Morgen alle anderen Mittwochs poster :-D


----------



## Palatinus (29. Oktober 2008)

`*klick*


----------



## Dante_Dragon (29. Oktober 2008)

ich glaub heut wird auch der Fix mit dem Schlotter archivment rausgenommen. würde mich freuen "Hand von Adal" ist mittlerweile ausgenudelt ^^

BTW ganze 3 Masken hab ich bis jetzt bekommen ^^

*In die Runde Schrei* Kekseeeeeeee
*Kekse auf den Tisch stell*
*Vor der Meute unterm Tisch duck*


----------



## Toyuki (29. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *g*
> Bei wem kann ich eigtl Schmerzensgeld einklagen für die vielen Ninja-Freundesanfragen die bei mir seit gestern reinschneien? *g*
> Implementiert mal einen Bullshitfilter für mich... jeder der nicht min. drei spezifische Fragen zu mir beantworten kann darf mir keine Freundschaft anbieten!
> 
> ...



hm dann lösch ich dich wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
musste keine drei fragen beantworten somit bin ich nicht würdig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (29. Oktober 2008)

Wattie schrieb:


> Ich weiß wer hinter dieser Firma steht und da Pimmel mit Ohren allergische Reaktionen bei mir hervorrufen, mag ich ihn nicht.
> ZUm Putzen: Zieh doch einfach um, so unter der Brücke is ja auch kein Zustand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lol ^^


----------



## Malleus (29. Oktober 2008)

Dante_Dragon schrieb:


> ich glaub heut wird auch der Fix mit dem Schlotter archivment rausgenommen. würde mich freuen "Hand von Adal" ist mittlerweile ausgenudelt ^^
> 
> BTW ganze 3 Masken hab ich bis jetzt bekommen ^^
> 
> ...



ajo The Hallowed klingt schon ganz cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich denk mal den werden auch sau viele haben
da bin ich lieber hand of adal oder champion of the naaru, den haben nich so viele und den kann auch niemand mehr bekommen ^^


----------



## Xelyna (29. Oktober 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> hm dann lösch ich dich wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du hast den Premium Freundschafts Account *g*


----------



## Aratosao (29. Oktober 2008)

Dante_Dragon schrieb:


> ich glaub heut wird auch der Fix mit dem Schlotter archivment rausgenommen. würde mich freuen "Hand von Adal" ist mittlerweile ausgenudelt ^^
> 
> BTW ganze 3 Masken hab ich bis jetzt bekommen ^^
> 
> ...


Ich hab ungefär 10 oO Davon 4 mal die Weibliche Gnomenmaske -_-''
Naja. Heut ist erstmal BT angesagt. Abfarmen :->


----------



## Toyuki (29. Oktober 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Du hast den Premium Freundschafts Account *g*



MUHAHAAHAH *alle andern auslach* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja bin mal wieder raus ist mir zu ansträngend hier^^


----------



## Tyraila (29. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Ich hab ungefär 10 oO Davon 4 mal die Weibliche Gnomenmaske -_-''
> Naja. Heut ist erstmal BT angesagt. Abfarmen :->








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn alles geht kannst du bt abfarmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugandhalaya (29. Oktober 2008)

Immer wenn ich meinen Blog was über Musik schreib, besucht ZAM mein Profil...ich hab' Angst *wegrenn*

Sollte der Schlotternachts-Hotfix nicht mit 3.0.3 reingemacht werden, aber noch vor dem Ende der Schlotetrnächte? Hmmm *grübel* Oder rbauchen die die 2 Stunden länger wirklich für das herausschnippeln des Achievements? Fragen über Fragen...gief Cappuccino!


----------



## Code Monkey (29. Oktober 2008)

KEKSE!!!


----------



## Mannoroth (29. Oktober 2008)

Oh man bis 12 uhr noch, und ich hab heut ma frei und dann das warten tztztz!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sliverslash (29. Oktober 2008)

Code schrieb:


> KEKSE!!!



Keks dem Krümelmonster geb xD


----------



## Tyraila (29. Oktober 2008)

Mannoroth schrieb:


> Oh man bis 12 uhr noch, und ich hab heut ma frei und dann das warten tztztz!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




:> nehme dir mittwochs frei


----------



## Code Monkey (29. Oktober 2008)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> Keks dem Krümelmonster geb xD


*Schnell aus Hand reisen und futtern *


----------



## Aratosao (29. Oktober 2008)

Kennt jmd. "Mounts&Blades"?
(Spiel)


----------



## Mannoroth (29. Oktober 2008)

Ne das war unerwartetes frei, da die arbeit ein wenig zurück ging


----------



## Dante_Dragon (29. Oktober 2008)

laut Blizz soll das archivment noch wärend der schlotternächte rausgenommen werden. Ich werd auch mal meine Gilde missbrauchen die solln mich durch die scherbenwelt porten und mich mal zum Reiterkill mitnehmen ^^. dann hat auch mein 44er warri das archivment fertig ^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (29. Oktober 2008)

wunder schönen guten morgen hoffe euch gehts gut


----------



## Mannoroth (29. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Kennt jmd. "Mounts&Blades"?
> (Spiel)



Nee erzähl ma was davon!!


----------



## Salavora (29. Oktober 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> Was hat mein Avatar damit zu tun, dass ich es gut finde, dass es neben WoW noch andere MMOs gibt? Zudem finde ich Reaktionen wie eben deine oder auch "
> vll ist er ein "mimimi" spieler ;> und alles flamen muss weil er keine freunde hat" und dergleichen weder besonders niveauvoll noch sonderlich beeindruckend. Flamen könnt ihr doch bestimmt besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der mimimi Kommentar war durchaus bescheuert, aber nur weil ein paar Leute zu dumm sind, den ersten Post zu lesen und ein anderer (nämlich du) allen unterstellt, das sie zu dumm sind, den ersten Post zu lesen wird hier leider eine 1 1/2 Jahre lange Tradition den Bach runter gejagt.
Klar war der alte Titel ein wenig irreführend, wenn man in der Schule noch keine Stilmittel im Deutschunterricht kennen gelernt hat aber wie gesagt, ein wenig nachdenken und man hätte von selbst drauf kommen können. 
Aber nein, es muss ja immer weiter drauf herum gehakt werden, bis buffed das macht, was wow schon angefangen hat und einfach alles vereinfacht. Warum sollte man noch sein Gehirn anstrengen? Warum sollte man lesen, was andere zuvor geschrieben haben? Einfach den Titel klarer machen und gut ist. 
Zudem kann man selbst jetzt noch sagen "Es ist zwar nicht MIttwoch, aber mein Server ist down, woran liegt das?" und zack hat man wieder eine Unterhaltung wie sonst nur Mittwochs...



Lillian schrieb:


> So, der Titel wurde geändert und enthält nun eindeutige Ansagen. Ich denke damit wird sich keiner mehr rausreden können, dass es irgendwie unklar wäre, wann man posten darf... auch wenn mir persönlich der alte Titel besser gefallen hat.


Schade... Nur weil einer hier nen Aufstand macht...



Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> Hmmm konstruktive Kritik ist seitens der User also unerwünscht? Dann kann ich ja direkt froh sein, dass mir der Mod so nett geantwortet hat, wenn es scheinbar zu den Grundregeln dieses Threads gehört, alle nur dumm anzupöbeln.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich sehe nur ein "Los ändert das, es ist mir egal, was die anderen dazu sagen" 



Ruven schrieb:


> *schnief* pöses Lilli
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du sagsts... *mit snief* Taschentuch?



Sliverslash schrieb:


> Ich fordere schon lange nen Buffed chat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


DAS wäre mal die beste Alternative!!!



Palatinus schrieb:


> Ach ja, dann geselle ich mich mal zu Euch. Hallöchen und Guten Morgen zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Moin! Kekse hat einer der mit T anfing hingestllt (telion? kann das sein?) Da wo der Schwarztee und der Kaffee stehen.



Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> Juchu, Titel geändert, es gibt noch Wunder *jubel*...aber was Wattie gegen meinen Avatar hat, versteh ich imemr noch nicht...ich verstehe allerdings auch nicht, wie meine Wohnung so dreckig sein kann...ich muss putzen, hab aber weder Zeit noch Lust, im Urlaub sollte putzen verboten sein!


... wie gesagt.. einer sagt, das es nicht so ganz verständlich ist und alle werden bestraft...



Xelyna schrieb:


> *duck*


oh, hy xel!


----------



## Domiel (29. Oktober 2008)

Mannoroth schrieb:


> Oh man bis 12 uhr noch, und ich hab heut ma frei und dann das warten tztztz!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh nee! verdammt -.-


----------



## derbolzer (29. Oktober 2008)

ich finde es gut das es wieder Offen ist :=) in 100 Jahren werden wir sagen jaa jaa die gute alte zeit wenn mittwochs  morgens wieder buffed forum angesagt ist und wir alle in "Ist heute Mittwoch und dein Server ist down?, Nur Mittwochs während der Wartungsarbeiten posten!"  Poste  ich finde es wurde Mir Fehlen in der kaffe pause mal bei buffed.de reinzuschaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Kennt jmd. "Mounts&Blades"?
> (Spiel)



Kenne Nur BladeDragonGX ^_^


----------



## blacktor (29. Oktober 2008)

gibs einen patch heute oder ist das nur ein hotfix was auf die server eingespielt wird?


----------



## Code Monkey (29. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einfach geil


----------



## Mannoroth (29. Oktober 2008)

ohh man was poste ich den hier zusammen :/


----------



## Sugandhalaya (29. Oktober 2008)

"Nur" der PalaNerf :-D


----------



## Marccram (29. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> gibs einen patch heute oder ist das nur ein hotfix was auf die server eingespielt wird?


Es ist ein Patch^^


----------



## Code Monkey (29. Oktober 2008)

leute mir fällt ein ich hab ja ein neues buch eragon 3 kennt das wer?


----------



## Mannoroth (29. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> gibs einen patch heute oder ist das nur ein hotfix was auf die server eingespielt wird?


ein hotfix für die palas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     ohh man ich bin gespannt wie sich des nachher auswirkt auf meinen pala -.-.-.-!!!


----------



## Ruven (29. Oktober 2008)

Code schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Einfach geil



tja palas ftw und so ne! wir sind halt die chuck norris klasse!


----------



## Lillyan (29. Oktober 2008)

Hm, nochmal: Es gibt einen Buffed-IRC-Channel und man kann sich im IRC oder selbst Channels erstellen, falls ihr nicht mit den anderen Buffies zusammen sein wollt :>


----------



## Ruven (29. Oktober 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> "Nur" der PalaNerf :-D



der pala nerf ist seit gestern 05.15 online... *zomfg*


----------



## Dragilu (29. Oktober 2008)

Hm Buch was ist das ? 

Vielleicht ein Schitzel ???

Wenn ja *JamJam*


----------



## Xelyna (29. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Hm, nochmal: Es gibt einen Buffed-IRC-Channel und man kann sich im IRC oder selbst Channels erstellen, falls ihr nicht mit den anderen Buffies zusammen sein wollt :>


Geht inner Arbeit nicht :'(
Aber heut Abend wieder *froi*


----------



## Mannoroth (29. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Hm, nochmal: Es gibt einen Buffed-IRC-Channel und man kann sich im IRC oder selbst Channels erstellen, falls ihr nicht mit den anderen Buffies zusammen sein wollt :>



Ist da auch was los.... Scheint mir das wir ehb alle im Forum unterwegs sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (29. Oktober 2008)

Greeki schrieb:


> Es gibt die Shoutbox + das IRC.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^  IRC auf der Arbeit ist was tricky *shoutbox suchen geht*


----------



## Ocian (29. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt bereits 2 Buffed Chats. Zum einen natürlich unseren IRC Channel, gut besucht und viele Unterhaltungen und Lästereien *g*
Wie man in den IRC Channel kommt und was man dazu braucht findet ihr hier: http://my.buffed.de/user/9/blog/view/1957788

Dann gibt es noch für die Premiummitglieder den direkten Textchat, dazu findet ihr Infos hier: http://www.buffed.de/services/1308/text-messenger

Ich korrigiere mich, es gibt ja noch die Shoutbox, zu finden hier: http://my.buffed.de/


----------



## Palatinus (29. Oktober 2008)

Thx für die Kekse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So lässt sich doch der Morgen halbwegs gut über die Runden bringen.


----------



## Code Monkey (29. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greeki (29. Oktober 2008)

Mannoroth schrieb:


> Ist da auch was los.... Scheint mir das wir ehb alle im Forum unterwegs sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja dort ist meist einiges los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domiel (29. Oktober 2008)

sieh an.. selbst die buffed moderatoren vertreiben sich die zeit bis zum start hier in diesem thread :-)


----------



## Sugandhalaya (29. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> der pala nerf ist seit gestern 05.15 online... *zomfg*



Zum Glück hab' ich seit Wochenend meinen Pala nicht mehr ausgepackt...sollt ich wohl mal machen, aber questen war mit dem vorher schon komisch, nu wirds schlimm bis unangenehm.


----------



## Palatinus (29. Oktober 2008)

> Könntest du bitte nen link posten?



Schaust du 2 Posts über mir ja!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (29. Oktober 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Es gibt bereits 2 Buffed Chats. Zum einen natürlich unseren IRC Channel, gut besucht und viele Unterhaltungen und Lästereien *g*
> Wie man in den IRC Channel kommt und was man dazu braucht findet ihr hier: http://my.buffed.de/user/9/blog/view/1957788
> 
> Dann gibt es noch für die Premiummitglieder den direkten Textchat, dazu findet ihr Infos hier: http://www.buffed.de/services/1308/text-messenger
> ...





:< geht auch was für die Mac leute unter uns? *mac leut is*


----------



## Marccram (29. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> der pala nerf ist seit gestern 05.15 online... *zomfg*


Ihr bekommt noch eine Kelle mit dem Nerfhammer ^^


----------



## Lillyan (29. Oktober 2008)

Domiel schrieb:


> sieh an.. selbst die buffed moderatoren vertreiben sich die zeit bis zum start hier in diesem thread :-)


Nö, ich spiel erst heut Abend wieder... ich bin nur gern im Forum.


----------



## Greeki (29. Oktober 2008)

Domiel schrieb:


> sieh an.. selbst die buffed moderatoren vertreiben sich die zeit bis zum start hier in diesem thread :-)



Jein eigentlich weisen wir die Leute nur auf etwas hin, bzw. durch den gecloseden Thread heute gabs etwas Aufregung drüber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Code Monkey (29. Oktober 2008)

noch ca. 40 min also wär fürn kleines spiel :
Einer sagt ein Wort der andere ergänzt den Satz und weiter bis ne geschihchte rauskommt ich fang ma an .
Kel´thuzad


----------



## maslot (29. Oktober 2008)

ja klar 1354 seiten für den mittwoch o O
omg
looool mehr geht net oder was


----------



## Code Monkey (29. Oktober 2008)

doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malleus (29. Oktober 2008)

maslot schrieb:


> ja klar 1354 seiten für den mittwoch o O
> omg
> looool mehr geht net oder was



wir sind ja dabei ^^


----------



## Salavora (29. Oktober 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Es gibt bereits 2 Buffed Chats. Zum einen natürlich unseren IRC Channel, gut besucht und viele Unterhaltungen und Lästereien *g*
> Wie man in den IRC Channel kommt und was man dazu braucht findet ihr hier: http://my.buffed.de/user/9/blog/view/1957788
> 
> Dann gibt es noch für die Premiummitglieder den direkten Textchat, dazu findet ihr Infos hier: http://www.buffed.de/services/1308/text-messenger
> ...


Uhm...
IRC -> nicht auf der Arbeit 
Textchat -> nur one on one oder? Man kann sich nicht mit *umschau* ca 20 Leuten auf mal unterhalten die dann über 3 verschiedene Themen gleichzeitig reden und ein 21er kann auch nicht mal eben so reinschneien.
Shoutbox -> wie lange lädt die ca? ^^ *lädt immer noch...* Yeah! gerade fertig geladen! Kann man die Größe ändern?


----------



## Domiel (29. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Nö, ich spiel erst heut Abend wieder... ich bin nur gern im Forum.



is klar.. ;-) auf arbeit spielt sich schlecht..


----------



## Ruven (29. Oktober 2008)

Greeki schrieb:


> Jein eigentlich weisen wir die Leute nur auf etwas hin, bzw. durch den gecloseden Thread heute gabs etwas Aufregung drüber.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja aber so bekommt ihr auch wieder en bissel unterhaltung ne!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tpohrl (29. Oktober 2008)

Mal ne total fehlplatzierte Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber bei der Moderatoren dichte einen Versuch wert.

Was ist eigentlich mit der buffed Charübersicht los, wird die erst zum addon aktualisiert?
immo sehe ich auch die event Klamotten nicht.

*keks zur beruhigung in die Runde werf*


----------



## maslot (29. Oktober 2008)

@malleus thx lol


----------



## Salavora (29. Oktober 2008)

Code schrieb:


> noch ca. 40 min also wär fürn kleines spiel :
> Einer sagt ein Wort der andere ergänzt den Satz und weiter bis ne geschihchte rauskommt ich fang ma an .
> Kel´thuzad


Kel'thuzad ist


Edith sagt:
Nanu?
Alles weggelaufen hier?


----------



## Druda (29. Oktober 2008)

Kel'thuzad ist der


----------



## Malleus (29. Oktober 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Kel'thuzad ist
> 
> 
> Edith sagt:
> ...



mh irgendwie schon :C
werd mich auch mal nochn bisschen ins bett legen und zu musik chillen :>

viel spass noch ^^


----------



## Dante_Dragon (29. Oktober 2008)

liegt daran dass die server wieder oben sind deshalb schreibt hier niemand mehr ^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (29. Oktober 2008)

re


----------



## dragon1 (29. Oktober 2008)

kel`thuzad ist kein


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> re



Willkommen Zurück


----------



## Slâyêrone (29. Oktober 2008)

kel`thuzad ist kein Taure


----------



## Maradil (29. Oktober 2008)

ui, der Thread wieder offen ^^

coole Sache


----------



## L-MWarFReak (29. Oktober 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Willkommen Zurück



und wo is mein wb??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


achja, hab noch gar nixht re gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



RE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Oktober 2008)

Slâyêrone schrieb:


> kel`thuzad ist kein Taure


kel`thuzad ist kein Taure, oder


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Oktober 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> und wo is mein wb??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Willkommen Zurück


----------



## Greeki (29. Oktober 2008)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> Mal ne total fehlplatzierte Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bist auch bei uns total fehlplatziert, denn wir sind keine Buffed Mitarbeiter und können dir hier leider nicht helfen. Für Probleme mit BLASC und den dazugehörigen Anwendungen/Sachen gibts ein eigenes Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ciociorak (29. Oktober 2008)

kel`thuzad ist kein Taure, oder er


----------



## Maradil (29. Oktober 2008)

Greeki schrieb:


> Du bist auch bei uns total fehlplatziert, denn wir sind keine Buffed Mitarbeiter und können dir hier leider nicht helfen. Für Probleme mit BLASC und den dazugehörigen Anwendungen/Sachen gibts ein eigenes Forum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



pwnd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mannoroth (29. Oktober 2008)

So server wieder da cucu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (29. Oktober 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> [...]



Morgen Sala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Maradil schrieb:


> ui, der Thread wieder offen ^^
> 
> coole Sache


Der war nie zu oder?^^



Slâyêrone schrieb:


> kel`thuzad ist kein Taure


>.< Nein, kel thuzad ist ein Lich soweit ich weiß, oder?

Bin ich allein hier?^^


----------



## Marccram (29. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Bin ich allein hier?^^


Nich ganz ;P


----------



## Flooza (29. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Bin ich allein hier?^^




ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin nur deine innere Stimme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (29. Oktober 2008)

Dante_Dragon schrieb:


> liegt daran dass die server wieder oben sind deshalb schreibt hier niemand mehr ^^


Hat uns bisher noch nie vom schreiben abgehalten ^^




L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> RE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wb!



Aratosao schrieb:


> Morgen Sala
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Moin Arato



Aratosao schrieb:


> Der war nie zu oder?^^


Doch, wurde kurz geschlossen, weil Leute hier an nem anderen Tag als Mittwoch exessiv reingeschrieben haben ^^


----------



## Dante_Dragon (29. Oktober 2008)

wow nen 3 fahc post hintereinander... respekt ^^


BTW: Nr 100 Und so.

*Kekse verteil*


----------



## Aratosao (29. Oktober 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> Doch, wurde kurz geschlossen, weil Leute hier an nem anderen Tag als Mittwoch exessiv reingeschrieben haben ^^


Achja, *erinner* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marccram (29. Oktober 2008)

Dante_Dragon schrieb:


> wow nen 3 fahc post hintereinander... respekt ^^
> 
> 
> BTW: Nr 100 Und so.
> ...


Sind die auch mit Schokolade?^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Oktober 2008)

Dante_Dragon schrieb:


> wow nen 3 fahc post hintereinander... respekt ^^
> 
> 
> BTW: Nr 100 Und so.
> ...



GZ Und Server Wieder DA!!!!


----------



## Aratosao (29. Oktober 2008)

Jemand von Durotan hier?


----------



## Salavora (29. Oktober 2008)

Dante_Dragon schrieb:


> wow nen 3 fahc post hintereinander... respekt ^^
> 
> 
> BTW: Nr 100 Und so.
> ...


gratz!!

@Arato: der kel'thuzad Satz ist ein spiel ^^ einer fängt an, weitere müssen je ein Wort dazu schreiben um dann einen Satz zu bilden.


----------



## Aratosao (29. Oktober 2008)

Pewpew durotan wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werd mir dann mal meine 21 Marken zusammen farmen

*Ganz heimlich kara grp such*


----------



## Kalle1978 (29. Oktober 2008)

Moin


----------



## Aratosao (29. Oktober 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> gratz!!
> 
> @Arato: der kel'thuzad Satz ist ein spiel ^^ einer fängt an, weitere müssen je ein Wort dazu schreiben um dann einen Satz zu bilden.


Sagt mir ja keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



21 marken bis zur armbrust *freu*


----------



## Marccram (29. Oktober 2008)

Der Abyssiche Rat auch wieder da..bis nächsten Mittwoch x)


----------



## Salavora (29. Oktober 2008)

Muss nu erstmal weiter Arbeiten, viel Spaß noch ihr alle!


----------



## dragon1 (29. Oktober 2008)

kel`thuzad ist kein taure,oder er isst


----------



## KICKASSEZ (29. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> >.< Nein, kel thuzad ist ein Lich soweit ich weiß, oder?



neeeee kel is doch n fetter taure 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djweazy (29. Oktober 2008)

ich spiel aufm Kult der verdammten melden wer auch von dort ist

leider kein hordler =( nur blöde ally 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Oktober 2008)

hmmm gleich gehts los


----------



## Sharkun (29. Oktober 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Jemand von Durotan hier?


Anwesend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (29. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hmmm gleich gehts los



fast... muss wow neuinstallieren -.- XD


----------



## Xandars (29. Oktober 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> fast... muss wow neuinstallieren -.- XD



warum?!?


----------



## Natsumee (29. Oktober 2008)

hallo wer da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (29. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hallo wer da?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*puh*


----------



## Natsumee (29. Oktober 2008)

phu??


----------



## blacktor (29. Oktober 2008)

na wenn du glaubst das keinner da ist, und dann einer hinter dir auftaucht und "puh" schreit .. ^^


----------



## Natsumee (29. Oktober 2008)

aso sollte das nicht buh heissen?^^


----------



## blacktor (29. Oktober 2008)

ne bei mir heißts heute ausnahmsweiße "puh", weils grad so dermasen schüttet(regnet) drausn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XBiggX (29. Oktober 2008)

Tja Bei uns scheint schön die Sonne


----------



## Natsumee (29. Oktober 2008)

und bei uns schneit es -.-


----------



## Sankero (29. Oktober 2008)

Jo, hier scheint auch die sonne und ich hab gleich Feierabend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (29. Oktober 2008)

hier scheint die sonne aber es sind 2 ° -.-


----------



## blacktor (29. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und bei uns schneit es -.-




o_O auf wieviel seemeter bist du denn? 3000 ? ^^


----------



## XBiggX (29. Oktober 2008)

Ganz schön früh für Feierabend


----------



## vickie (29. Oktober 2008)

Bei uns ist auch schönes Wetter, tausche aber gegen Schnee^^


----------



## Natsumee (29. Oktober 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> o_O auf wieviel seemeter bist du denn? 3000 ? ^^




200 ca keine ahnung was los ist wobei grad verwandelt sich der schnee in regen JUHUUU^^


----------



## Sankero (29. Oktober 2008)

XBiggX schrieb:


> Ganz schön früh für Feierabend



Hab auch schon um 5 angefangen


----------



## L-MWarFReak (29. Oktober 2008)

Xandars schrieb:


> warum?!?




weil es nicht mehr auf de PC ist =) formatieren ftw^^ aber frag mich nicht wer das gemacht hat-.- ich war im Urlaub!!


----------



## blacktor (29. Oktober 2008)

hier schneit es nur am gletscher, sonst nirgends ^^

wer geht mit mir ne runde ski fahren? ^^


----------



## Wohlm (29. Oktober 2008)

bei uns scheint die sonne aber es ist total kühl round about 0 grad -,-


----------



## XBiggX (29. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee jetzt musst du dir eine 2te Person schnappen in den Regen rausgehen im Kreis rumlaufen und Rufen : Humbaschaka Humbaschaka Humbascka Sonnenschein! Ein Kumpel und ich haben das mal gemacht und nach 30 Minuten schien die Sonne


----------



## Leckerlie (29. Oktober 2008)

War der thread nicht mal geschlossen ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (29. Oktober 2008)

XBiggX schrieb:


> Natsumee jetzt musst du dir eine 2te Person schnappen in den Regen rausgehen im Kreis rumlaufen und Rufen : Humbaschaka Humbaschaka Humbascka Sonnenschein! Ein Kumpel und ich haben das mal gemacht und nach 30 Minuten schien die Sonne




lol ja toll ich muss aber nachher noch arbeiten^^

und ich mag regen juhu kein schnee mehr muahahaha^^


jetzt ist er wieder offen


----------



## hunter2701 (29. Oktober 2008)

hammer, der fred ist wieder offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hatte buffed doch ein einsehen? 
hat aber lange gedauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (29. Oktober 2008)

mhm gab aber keinen kommentar glaubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (29. Oktober 2008)

aber irgendwie fehlt mir die "alte runde" hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (29. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm gab aber keinen kommentar glaubs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




War ein Fehler. Ich hab mit nem Mod geredet, sie mussten das nur irgendwie mit ZAM bereden oder so =). Habe selbst mit ihm geredet^^.


----------



## Natsumee (29. Oktober 2008)

naja kein mod konnte mir was sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greeki (29. Oktober 2008)

Lest was lillyan geschrieben hat...


----------



## blacktor (29. Oktober 2008)

Greeki schrieb:


> Lest was lillyan geschrieben hat...




dann musst genau das gleiche für die nachschwärmer gelten !
achja... arbeit und irc => das vertägt sich ned, shoutbox auch ned so gut, aber forum geht klar.


----------



## hunter2701 (29. Oktober 2008)

Greeki schrieb:


> Lest was lillyan geschrieben hat...



klar, ich lese mir jetzt 1000 seiten durch, damit dich den text finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (29. Oktober 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Es gibt bereits 2 Buffed Chats. Zum einen natürlich unseren IRC Channel, gut besucht und viele Unterhaltungen und Lästereien *g*
> Wie man in den IRC Channel kommt und was man dazu braucht findet ihr hier: http://my.buffed.de/user/9/blog/view/1957788
> 
> Dann gibt es noch für die Premiummitglieder den direkten Textchat, dazu findet ihr Infos hier: http://www.buffed.de/services/1308/text-messenger
> ...




so mal schauen

also alle mittwochsleute sollten sich ein premium acc machen?? bitte das könnt ihr doch nicht verlangen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der shoutbox sry aber das ding sieht hässlich aus ^^

und irc geht ja net in der arbeit


und stimme blacktor zu


----------



## The Future (29. Oktober 2008)

sagt mal warum ist jeden mitwoch wieder dieser Thread hier?


----------



## Natsumee (29. Oktober 2008)

weil er imba ist


----------



## Ruven (29. Oktober 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> klar, ich lese mir jetzt 1000 seiten durch, damit dich den text finde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ganz einfach es ab ein paar chaoten die unter der woche laufend reingespamt haben!
deshalb war der Thread zu war auch vor 2 wochen kurz unter der woche zu usw...
Greeki war dann so lieb der sache aufn grund zu gehen und vielleicht bekommen wir ihn ja noch dazu das er regelmäßig mitschreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (29. Oktober 2008)

ja der thread ist ganz witzig am mittwoch, aber es fehlen noch ein paar leuts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jenny zb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (29. Oktober 2008)

guckt mal die beschreibung zum thread, jetz darf man hier nur mehr während der server down ist am mittwoch posten...

lasst uns doch wenigstens am mittwochs unter der woche unsere freiheit, das ist 1 thread und 1 tag in der woche.

apropo: erlaubte spam threads, sogar eigenene bereiche gibs in vielen foren...


----------



## White-Frost (29. Oktober 2008)

guten tag? is man mal wieder da aber sonst keiner?


----------



## Greeki (29. Oktober 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> ganz einfach es ab ein paar chaoten die unter der woche laufend reingespamt haben!
> deshalb war der Thread zu war auch vor 2 wochen kurz unter der woche zu usw...
> Greeki war dann so lieb der sache aufn grund zu gehen und vielleicht bekommen wir ihn ja noch dazu das er regelmäßig mitschreibt
> 
> ...



Wirst du eher nicht schaffen denn ich hab momentan echt viel zu tun und das heute war eher die Ausnahme. Im IRC hingegen wirst du mich und eigentlich auch alle anderen mods täglich finden.


----------



## OMGlooool (29. Oktober 2008)

naja fakt ist doch man trifft immer wieder leute von solcher dummheit wie man es nie für möglich gehalten hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurorastorm (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo!

Also ich Spiele auf dem Server Blackhand!! Seit ungefähr 11 uhr konnte mann wieder darauf spielen aber mann hat wie so oft eine sehr hohe Latenz und nun ist der server auch komplett abgestürtzt! Ich hoffe ja das mann bald mal wieder richtig zocken kann, weil seit der neue Patch drausen ist macht es kein spaß mehr ständig server neustart,server offline  , latenz schwierigkeiten usw. es macht kein Spaß mehr! Mann zahlt für den ganzen Monat und kann nicht wirklich zocken!! da muß sich Blizzard echt mal was einfallen lassen!!
Gibts die probleme auch auf anderen Servern oder ist echt Blackhand so mieß geworden??

Liebe Grüße


----------



## White-Frost (29. Oktober 2008)

Kaum is whity mal wieder in der runde is kein natsu da XD ok dann halt nich^^


----------



## Natsumee (29. Oktober 2008)

heute ist eh tote hose weil der thread ja zu war -.-


----------



## White-Frost (29. Oktober 2008)

wieso war der zu


----------



## Silmarilli (29. Oktober 2008)

weil irgendwelche unlustigen meinten den mittwochs-thread an anderen tagen vollzuspamen :-/ 'allöchen allerseits


----------



## Yldrasson (29. Oktober 2008)

Meine ich das nur, oder sind immer noch viele Server down? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadMat (29. Oktober 2008)

Yldrasson schrieb:


> Meine ich das nur, oder sind immer noch viele Server down?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein -- sie sind schon wieder down . meine heimatwelt war 11:30 (ca) on und seit min 15 min down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(((( ID versaut. super!

grüße


----------



## Neque neque (29. Oktober 2008)

Leute,leute, lasst euch sageeeeen,
Ambossar is Down gegangeeeeen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*schluchz* Heul* *schnief* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*naja, seufz dann räum ich eben die wohnung auf :,[


----------



## MadMat (29. Oktober 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> Leute,leute, lasst euch sageeeeen,
> Ambossar is Down gegangeeeeen!
> 
> 
> ...




abwaschen ist fertig, putzen auch biss, einkaufen mag ich nicht im feierabendstau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((((

neeeedd server

edit: feuerabend -> feierabend ..... ähm ich wohne bei ragra ... da ist immer feuerabend, wenn die raids anfangen .... oh, das ist 1 jahr her? *wo ist mein morgenkaffee, hab ich aber lange geschlafen.


----------



## bliblablu (29. Oktober 2008)

MadMat schrieb:


> feuerabendstau


Hui, wo wohnst du denn? Btw: Hat jemand Kaffee? Noch 1,5 Stunden bis zum Feierabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (29. Oktober 2008)

bliblablu schrieb:


> Hui, wo wohnst du denn? Btw: Hat jemand Kaffee? Noch 1,5 Stunden bis zum Feierabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*kochendheißenkafferüberreich*


----------



## Cuhlspot (29. Oktober 2008)

Leute, WO IST *FROSTWOLF*? -,-

Einfach verschwunden.. hat sich aus dem Staub gemacht... und meinen Char gleich mitgenommen. buhuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bliblablu (29. Oktober 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> *kochendheißenkafferüberreich*


Danke. Prost!


----------



## Neque neque (29. Oktober 2008)

Cuhlspot schrieb:


> Leute, WO IST *FROSTWOLF*? -,-
> 
> Einfach verschwunden.. hat sich aus dem Staub gemacht... und meinen Char gleich mitgenommen. buhuh
> 
> ...


WUHAHAHAHAHAAAA[...] [...]ahahahaahahaaaa!!!! Ich habe den gesamten Server FROSTWOLF Mit meiner Dunklen Magie verschwinden lassen, erzittert vor mir!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (29. Oktober 2008)

bliblablu schrieb:


> Danke. Prost!


No problemo, cheff... nochn Doughnut?


----------



## Panta1989 (29. Oktober 2008)

ambossar ist immer noch down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


kann niemand das beheben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bliblablu (29. Oktober 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> No problemo, cheff... nochn Doughnut?


Nur wenn er mit Vanille-Pudding gefüllt ist.



Panta1989 schrieb:


> ambossar ist immer noch down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Geduld ist nicht unbedingt deine Stärke, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (29. Oktober 2008)

bliblablu schrieb:


> Nur wenn er mit Vanille-Pudding gefüllt ist.
> 
> 
> Geduld ist nicht unbedingt deine Stärke, oder?
> ...


Logo , wozu bin ich mage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wo ist denn mein "Mit Vanille-Pudding-gefüllter Doughnut Herbeizaubern" - Knopf?


achja, da...

*doughnut rüberreich*


----------



## Animos93 (29. Oktober 2008)

o.O Über 1000 Seiten mitlerweile^^ Und immerwieder is der Thread für viele Leute hilfreich


----------



## Panta1989 (29. Oktober 2008)

bliblablu schrieb:


> Geduld ist nicht unbedingt deine Stärke, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne leider ned muss gleich weg aba wollte vorher nochmal nach post gucken ^^


----------



## Neque neque (29. Oktober 2008)

Panta1989 schrieb:


> ne leider ned muss gleich weg aba wollte vorher nochmal nach post gucken ^^


Gib mir doch ma deine accountdaten,d ann kann ich nachher reinschaun...



... neeee spaß xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bliblablu (29. Oktober 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> achja, da...
> 
> *doughnut rüberreich*


*mampf*


----------



## Neque neque (29. Oktober 2008)

bliblablu schrieb:


> *mampf*


schmeckts?


----------



## Panta1989 (29. Oktober 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> Gib mir doch ma deine accountdaten,d ann kann ich nachher reinschaun...
> 
> 
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nene anscheind wird das ja heute nix mehr mit ambossar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



bliblablu schrieb:


> *mampf*



will auch ein donught  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (29. Oktober 2008)

Panta1989 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> nene anscheind wird das ja heute nix mehr mit ambossar
> ...


du krigst nix^^


----------



## Panta1989 (29. Oktober 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> du krigst nix^^




och manno dann muss ich mir ebend einen selber machen ^^


----------



## RaSeXeS (29. Oktober 2008)

möpmöp^^

so auch mal was hier rein schreiben ;-)

am morgen ist es viel lustiger hier =)^^


----------



## bliblablu (29. Oktober 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> du krigst nix^^


Ätsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (29. Oktober 2008)

bliblablu schrieb:


> Ätsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


xD


----------



## Manitu2007 (29. Oktober 2008)

Mal ne frage können  die Leute die in den Pools Blutdurst, Schattenbrand und Todbringer Spielen und noch eingeloggt sind auf den Char noch Spielen oder wurden alle rausgeschmissen?


----------



## LaLeX (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich les in der Info von WoW nur was von Blutdurst und Todbringer - WTF ist also Ambossar (Schattenbrand) offline oO Ich hab doch nur den einen Char, dem darf nichts passieren =(

Jemand 'nen warmen Schoko-Trunk für mich mit 'ner Portion frischen warmen Franzbrötchen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meinen Glückwunsch an alle deren Realms online sind ^^


----------



## MadMat (29. Oktober 2008)

moah,,, ich geh mir wohl nachher doch pizza kaufen *grml*


----------



## Manitu2007 (29. Oktober 2008)

Lalex..hier hast Ne Schokomilch mit Brötchen ...

und alle Dudus hier bekommen jetzt von mir ne Familienpackung Kitekat als Beruhigungsmittel


Ähm Schattenbrand ist wirklich mit betroffen...


----------



## LaLeX (29. Oktober 2008)

Dann schmeiss ich mir ne Scampi-Pizza in den Backofen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (29. Oktober 2008)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Lalex..hier hast Ne Schokomilch mit Brötchen ...
> 
> und alle Dudus hier bekommen jetzt von mir ne Familienpackung Kitekat als Beruhigungsmittel
> 
> ...



*in katze geh, anspring, kitekat aus hand reiss und mampf*

*in katzenspreach danke sag* MIAAAAU!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith fragt grad noch welche Putzfrau wohl über die leitungen unserer geliebten Realms gestolpert is O_o die dumme *piep* wie kann man so *piep* dumm sein O.O

*kicher*


----------



## fkrone (29. Oktober 2008)

Für die Mondkins gibt's hier noch nen Paar Mäuse und für die heilenden Bäumchen Wasser mit Düngerzusatz.^^


----------



## LaLeX (29. Oktober 2008)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Lalex..hier hast Ne Schokomilch mit Brötchen ...
> 
> und alle Dudus hier bekommen jetzt von mir ne Familienpackung Kitekat als Beruhigungsmittel
> 
> ...




Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hab keinen Dudu, bin einer von gefühlten zig millionen Huntern, aber meinem Pet würde das Kitekat gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danke für die Info


btw.: Oah, das Brötchen kommt ja firsch aus dem Backofen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (29. Oktober 2008)

fkrone schrieb:


> Für die Mondkins gibt's hier noch nen Paar Mäuse und für die heilenden Bäumchen Wasser mit Düngerzusatz.^^



wOOt? Oo Du gibst uns Bäumen Dünger? Oo ich setz mich doch nich in nen scheisshaufen^^ Bitte doch sehr um keramikzusatz der ist wenigstens fäkalfrei^^

Edith schreit: JUNG KOMM WIEDER LORDAERON IS WIEDER ONLINE!!! 

Ich muss dann weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *wink*


----------



## FallenAngel88 (29. Oktober 2008)

*heul* immer is der Zirkel des Cenarius down...immer wenn es probleme gibt is der betroffen -_-


----------



## LaLeX (29. Oktober 2008)

AMBOSSAR IST WIEDER DA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 UND RAUF DA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gintaar (29. Oktober 2008)

alexstrasza ist noch down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chimpanzee (29. Oktober 2008)

gorgonnash ist auch immer down wenn es probleme gibt. richtiger shice! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (29. Oktober 2008)

In der Realmliste wird Perenolde (auf dem ich bin) nicht mal angezeigt, ist das normal? *sorgen mach*


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> In der Realmliste wird Perenolde (auf dem ich bin) nicht mal angezeigt, ist das normal? *sorgen mach*



jo passiert manchmal


----------



## Sharwen (29. Oktober 2008)

Perenolde ist nicht down... mein Freund hat sich nur halt nicht ausgeloggt und ist wohl einer der wenigen übriggebliebenen, die momentan noch online sind.
.

Ich komm net mehr rein, "Verbindung aufbaun" steht bei mir. Drück ich abbrechen, ist zwar die Realmliste angezeigt und Perenolde auch auswählbar. Nur dann steht "Charakterliste wird geladen". Das wars dann.

Irgendwann flieg ich wieder in den Log-in Bildschirm mit der schicken Meldung "Serververbindung unterbrochen".

Dabei wollten wir doch heute BW und BK hc *schnief*


----------



## Illuminatos (29. Oktober 2008)

Sausage schrieb:


> jo passiert manchmal




Puh, danke. Hab schon das schlimmste befürchtet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brokkrder aka Asuryan (29. Oktober 2008)

So wie's aussieht sind alle Realms der genannten Realmpools unter "Aktuelles" aus der Realmliste verschwunden. Also Leute von Blutdurst, Todbringer und Schattenbrand haben Pech, falls sie nicht auf dem Server sind. (: Denn laufen tun die Server, nur man kann sich nicht einloggen!


----------



## MagicXXL (29. Oktober 2008)

Glutsturm scheint auch betroffen

Bzw "Verbindung wird aufgebaut"

da passiert so gaaaanix


----------



## Sharwen (29. Oktober 2008)

Brokkrder schrieb:


> So wie's aussieht sind alle Realms der genannten Realmpools unter "Aktuelles" aus der Realmliste verschwunden. Also Leute von Blutdurst, Todbringer und Schattenbrand haben Pech, falls sie nicht auf dem Server sind. (: Denn laufen tun die Server, nur man kann sich nicht einloggen!



Hätt ich das gewusst... wollt doch nur n add on installiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brokkrder aka Asuryan (29. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht formatiert der Praktikant gerade die Server. (:


----------



## Zarkos-Proudmoore (29. Oktober 2008)

hab den thread hier grade gefunden... und finde es is nen armutszeugnis für blizzard wenn man sieht auf der wievielten seite wir hier inzwischen sind...

Proudmoore immernoch down -.-


----------



## Griese (29. Oktober 2008)

Zarkos-Proudmoore schrieb:


> hab den thread hier grade gefunden... und finde es is nen armutszeugnis für blizzard wenn man sieht auf der wievielten seite wir hier inzwischen sind...
> 
> Proudmoore immernoch down -.-




Du weißt aber schon das der Thread...nunja...alt ist?


----------



## Gintaar (29. Oktober 2008)

und hier jeden mittwoch morgen reingeschrieben wird, wenn die server sowieso immer down sind?

.
.
.

und es einen ganzen haufen threads gibt mit einem so kräftigen inhalt wie 'pups', 'hallo leute' oder 'ich hab hunger'


----------



## Soulsurvivor (29. Oktober 2008)

Madmortem ist auch noch down... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer weiß, wie das in 2 Wochen wird. Hoffentlich haben sie bis dahin ein paar neue Server angeschafft. Denn noch mehr Daten
mit der gleichen Kapazität.. ...wie soll das (gut) gehen. ^^


----------



## Fumacilla (29. Oktober 2008)

Whine whine whine... nathrezim für mich seit 3 uhr nicht erreichbar.... und kekse bitte dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scyphus (29. Oktober 2008)

aegwynn down... hängt bei "verbindung hergestellt" also kurz vorm charscreen^^


----------



## Fumacilla (29. Oktober 2008)

Scyphus schrieb:


> aegwynn down... hängt bei "verbindung hergestellt" also kurz vorm charscreen^^



wie all die anderen auch^^ SEIT 3 UHR!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaLeX (29. Oktober 2008)

ach ist es schön zu farmen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wish u luck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (29. Oktober 2008)

Sharwen schrieb:


> Perenolde ist nicht down... mein Freund hat sich nur halt nicht ausgeloggt und ist wohl einer der wenigen übriggebliebenen, die momentan noch online sind.
> .
> 
> Ich komm net mehr rein, "Verbindung aufbaun" steht bei mir. Drück ich abbrechen, ist zwar die Realmliste angezeigt und Perenolde auch auswählbar. Nur dann steht "Charakterliste wird geladen". Das wars dann.
> ...


Bei mir gerade der Witz in Tüten. Nach dem login keine Char-liste, sondern die Anmeldung "Serversprache" PVE oder PVP, etc. Und nach der Auswahl wird sogar Perenolde (auf dem ich eh bin) vorgeschlagen. Und dann passiert erstmal nix und wenn ich den Realm wechseln will, steht bei Perenolde "voll". Irgendwie kommt man sich veralbert vor, wenn ausgerechnet der Server vorgeschlagen wird, der dann voll ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlinTo__O (29. Oktober 2008)

/sticky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  xD


----------



## Mushis (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich will ZOCKEN,
habe kein Freunde, keine Frau und keine Arbeit.
Lebe für das Spiel, wenn ich mich nicht einloggen kann muss ich die ganze Zeit daran denken wie scheisse doch mein Leben ist.

Wer die Ironie findet
                 kann sie behalten


Naja Spass beiseite, langsam nervt es wirklich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (29. Oktober 2008)

Gerbod schrieb:


> Bei mir gerade der Witz in Tüten. Nach dem login keine Char-liste, sondern die Anmeldung "Serversprache" PVE oder PVP, etc. Und nach der Auswahl wird sogar Perenolde (auf dem ich eh bin) vorgeschlagen. Und dann passiert erstmal nix und wenn ich den Realm wechseln will, steht bei Perenolde "voll". Irgendwie kommt man sich veralbert vor, wenn ausgerechnet der Server vorgeschlagen wird, der dann voll ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist immer so, weil immer der Server vorgschlagen wird, auf dem man die meisten Chars hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elenie (29. Oktober 2008)

Gerbod schrieb:


> Bei mir gerade der Witz in Tüten. Nach dem login keine Char-liste, sondern die Anmeldung "Serversprache" PVE oder PVP, etc. Und nach der Auswahl wird sogar Perenolde (auf dem ich eh bin) vorgeschlagen. Und dann passiert erstmal nix und wenn ich den Realm wechseln will, steht bei Perenolde "voll". Irgendwie kommt man sich veralbert vor, wenn ausgerechnet der Server vorgeschlagen wird, der dann voll ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es wird immer der Server vorgeschlagen, auf dem man die meisten Chars hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## attake (29. Oktober 2008)

toll  alleria is nicht offline  aber bekomm die charauswahl nicht -_-


----------



## Hayase (29. Oktober 2008)

da haben ja privat server kürzere downtimes lofel


----------



## fkrone (29. Oktober 2008)

Ihr könnt Blizzard nichts vorwerfen, die sind nicht daran schuld:


> Realm News
> 
> 29/10 Technische Schwierigkeiten
> 
> ...


----------



## Sony24 (29. Oktober 2008)

Zarkos-Proudmoore schrieb:


> hab den thread hier grade gefunden... und finde es is nen armutszeugnis für blizzard wenn man sieht auf der wievielten seite wir hier inzwischen sind...
> 
> Proudmoore immernoch down -.-




Was muß man dazu noch viel sagen? Langsam finde ich es eine frechheit uns für so nen scheiß zahlen zu lassen. Auf Blackhand geht seit dem §.0 Patch ja gar nix mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmud (29. Oktober 2008)

weiß eienr wann blutdurst wieder on kommt?


----------



## Aplizzier (29. Oktober 2008)

ich merke gerade es sind 1362 seiten O.o


----------



## Alyah (29. Oktober 2008)

jop, muss man schon sagen, dass ein spiel, welches es 4 jahre fast gibt, eigentlich nicht an einem "patch" scheitern sollte. und die probleme, die da sind, schon mal da waren und sich doch normalerweise beheben lassen sollten. ist ja irgendwie alles nix neues.. alle paar monate mal wieder.. naja wayne, ich geh WAR zoggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4 wochen alt und die server laufen, auch nach grossen patchs.. gz goa. gebt blizz mal ein paar tips. die habens nötig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shigemori (29. Oktober 2008)

Seit wann sind die Server denn down?

Sorry wenn ich frage, falls diese Frage schonmal gestellt wurde, aber ich habe keine Lust alles hier durchzulesen!

Danke im voraus für Êure antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McBandel (29. Oktober 2008)

...was ist mit *Nozdormu* ? auch down ?


----------



## attake (29. Oktober 2008)

naja momentan nehm ich das gelassen hin ^^   aber wenn das beim addon so weitergeht werd ich auch sauer da ich extra uhlaub hab -_-


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2008)

Gerbod schrieb:


> Bei mir gerade der Witz in Tüten. Nach dem login keine Char-liste, sondern die Anmeldung "Serversprache" PVE oder PVP, etc. Und nach der Auswahl wird sogar Perenolde (auf dem ich eh bin) vorgeschlagen. Und dann passiert erstmal nix und wenn ich den Realm wechseln will, steht bei Perenolde "voll". Irgendwie kommt man sich veralbert vor, wenn ausgerechnet der Server vorgeschlagen wird, der dann voll ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der Server wird vorgeschlagen, weil du normalerweise da drauf spielst.


----------



## Bishop69 (29. Oktober 2008)

juhu, nathrezim funzt wieder


----------



## Makinen (29. Oktober 2008)

Hm, auf die Nachtwache kann ich mich auch nicht einloggen...obwohl vom Realmpool Schattenbracnd nichts da steht...aber sowas kommt eben auch vor *g*


----------



## Satureja (29. Oktober 2008)

das is doch der neue content vom event -.-
die zombies haben die server infiziert und jetzt müssen wir wie zombies durchs rl O.o


----------



## Hauvolldruff (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich wusste doch warum ich die Zombis irgendwie nicht mag....


----------



## mercurio. (29. Oktober 2008)

Hauvolldruff schrieb:


> Ich wusste doch warum ich die Zombis irgendwie nicht mag....



ja....Wie nervig, die einfach nur waren besonders die die dann am Gastwirt stnaden und die geportelten sofort infiziert hatten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (29. Oktober 2008)

hey vergesst nicht nachher das licht auszumachen!
sonst wird er wider geclosed


----------



## Skullll (29. Oktober 2008)

mercurio. schrieb:


> ja....Wie nervig, die einfach nur waren besonders die die dann am Gastwirt stnaden und die geportelten sofort infiziert hatten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja Also das mit den Zombies geht garnicht am letzten tag war komplett og fast down und das ist schon bischen übel


----------



## Hauvolldruff (29. Oktober 2008)

Da wollte Blizz
einfach mal richtig lustig sein.
Naja aber was Sie eher geschaft haben war das gegenteil viele verrärgerte User.

Hoffe das ist bald wieder Normal.

Naja wenn Blizz hier mal mit lesen sollte 
Last so ein mist mit Zombies und vor allem 
MACHT Destromath wieder heil.


----------



## Nordur (29. Oktober 2008)

Skullll schrieb:


> Ja Also das mit den Zombies geht garnicht am letzten tag war komplett og fast down und das ist schon bischen übel



Bei 50 sek war das auch nicht wirklich schaffbar gewesen zum Argentumheiler zu rennen und wen man nicht gerade ein Paladin oder sonst was war, was Krankheiten aufheben konnte, haste halt Pech gehabt aber ich fand das, das ein Ganker-Event war denn wen man gerade was abgeben wollte war der Questgeber oder sonst was Infiziert-.-


----------



## LaLeX (29. Oktober 2008)

ROFL! ATOMROFL! Vom ALLERFEINSTEN!

Ambossar - EU... Grade eben, vor nichtmal 3 minuten, "Server Herunterfahren in: 14:30 Min", keine Minute Später kommt die MEldung "Server Herunterfsahren in 0:10"


Wie wir sehen, NOTabschaltung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich könnte mi n Arsch beissen, grade genug gold zum fliegen erfarmt und nun der kack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Freie spielzeit muss jetzt aber mal sein, ambossar geht heute (ohne patch gerechnet) zum 4 oder 3ten mal down v.v


----------



## Manitu2007 (29. Oktober 2008)

son mist, grad maid gelegt und dann server down...was is da los? was haltet ihr von einem raid auf blizz?


----------



## Zerkan (29. Oktober 2008)

Blutdurst immer noch down OMG ! 
Da bezahlt man 12 Euro für so nen Dreck und muss ewig warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaLeX (29. Oktober 2008)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> son mist, grad maid gelegt und dann server down...was is da los? was haltet ihr von einem raid auf blizz?




ich raide gleich erst einmal den waffenladen von nebenan, dann raide ich die entwickler von blizz und dann raide ich mcdoof -.-' so ein fu tag... jetzt bin ich so aufgewühlt, dass ich zu meiner freundin sagte, sie solle aufhören mich zu flamen, sonst geb ich mir op rechte und banne sie -.-' omg, gebt mir ambossar zurück in den online bereich...


----------



## Daytonaman (29. Oktober 2008)

und da soll sich nocheinmal einer beschwerden wie toll wow funktioniert und neue spiele wie war usw. am anfang probleme haben. blizzard bekommt vieles bis heute nicht auf die reihe


----------



## Cheaters (29. Oktober 2008)

Omg, Lordaeron ist schon wieder down...
Ist man ganz normal am Ruf farmen und plötzlich geht der Server down ohne ihrgendwelche Nachrichten, Meldungen etc.

Echt Klasse Blizzard! Macht weiter so -.-

MfG


----------



## Pàscal1 (29. Oktober 2008)

LaLeX schrieb:


> ROFL! ATOMROFL! Vom ALLERFEINSTEN!
> 
> Ambossar - EU... Grade eben, vor nichtmal 3 minuten, "Server Herunterfahren in: 14:30 Min", keine Minute Später kommt die MEldung "Server Herunterfsahren in 0:10"
> 
> ...



Tirion  - Eu genau so,  Server Herunterfahren in: 15.00 ; Server Herunterfahren in 14.00 ; Server herunterfahren in 0.10 - ich nichts ahnend hüpf ins Portal (war eben SSC) und zack der Ladebalken bleibt hängen....


----------



## Clusta (29. Oktober 2008)

LaLeX schrieb:


> ROFL! ATOMROFL! Vom ALLERFEINSTEN!
> 
> Ambossar - EU... Grade eben, vor nichtmal 3 minuten, "Server Herunterfahren in: 14:30 Min", keine Minute Später kommt die MEldung "Server Herunterfsahren in 0:10"



War auf allen Schattenbrand Servern so. Dachte nur WTF?! ^^


----------



## Tokarana (29. Oktober 2008)

LaLeX schrieb:


> ROFL! ATOMROFL! Vom ALLERFEINSTEN!
> 
> Ambossar - EU... Grade eben, vor nichtmal 3 minuten, "Server Herunterfahren in: 14:30 Min", keine Minute Später kommt die MEldung "Server Herunterfsahren in 0:10"
> 
> ...



/zustimm
war gerade kara wollten in den 15 min noch schnell siechhuf machen und plötzlich "Server Herunterfahren in: 00:10 Min" naja das wars dann lol


----------



## Taraluth (29. Oktober 2008)

So lange kann es doch nicht dauern den Server neu zu starten.... *beim Evntboss warte*


----------



## Manitu2007 (29. Oktober 2008)

jop da ist bestimmt mal wieder ne Putzfrau über das Lankabel gestolpert oder hat den Stecker gezogen


----------



## bliblablu (29. Oktober 2008)

wow-europe.com schrieb:
			
		

> 29/10 Realms nicht erreichbar
> Die Realms des Realmpools Schattenbrand sind derzeit aufgrund technischer Schwierigkeiten nicht zu erreichen.
> 
> Wir arbeiten daran, diese Schwierigkeiten so schnell wie möglich zu beheben.
> Sobald wir weitere Informationen haben, wann die betroffenen Realms wieder zur Verfügung stehen sollen, werden wir es euch umgehend mitteilen. Zuletzt aktualisiert um  21:00 MEZ


Zurücklehnen, Buch hervor kramen, Tee trinken.


----------



## LaLeX (29. Oktober 2008)

ich will doc nur dieses fu event mount... 

und endlioch fliegen können...


oh man blizz, da haste dich selbst übernommen...


btw.: wieso ist eig kein schwein im IRC von uffed...

http://my.buffed.de/user/9/blog/view/1957788


----------



## Azshkandir (29. Oktober 2008)

Anstatt dass sie sich mal einen Tag einplanen und sich ganz konzentriert um die Server kümmern und uns dann einen Tag vergüten, nein Blizzard zieht es vor, mal eben zwischendurch ganz kurz (mehrere Stunden) zu versuchen, den Server auf die Reihe zu bekommen. Das Problem ist ja bekannt oder? Es wird jedenfalls immer gesagt, warum ist dieser Upfuck schon seit mehr als 3 Jahren am Laufen? Mal ist ne Zeit lang nichts, mal ist alles im Eimer.. Manchmal frage ich mich, ob es wirklich Leute bei Blizz gibt, die eine Ahnung haben was überhaupt los ist..


----------



## Akaryu (29. Oktober 2008)

So langsam sollte man die Fensterputzer bei Schneesturm-EU verklagen. Schon wieder nen Eimer Putzzeuch über die Server gekippt-.-
Ich sach nur WOW_Nacht-Interview xD.
Interview
(Ihr seit selber schuld, wenn ihr im FTP-Server euch herumtreibt. ich übernehme nichts xD)

Bitte mein Ei füttern, Danke^^


----------



## Nordur (29. Oktober 2008)

Azshkandir schrieb:


> Anstatt dass sie sich mal einen Tag einplanen und sich ganz konzentriert um die Server kümmern und uns dann einen Tag vergüten, nein Blizzard zieht es vor, mal eben zwischendurch ganz kurz (mehrere Stunden) zu versuchen, den Server auf die Reihe zu bekommen. Das Problem ist ja bekannt oder? Es wird jedenfalls immer gesagt, warum ist dieser Upfuck schon seit mehr als 3 Jahren am Laufen? Mal ist ne Zeit lang nichts, mal ist alles im Eimer.. Manchmal frage ich mich, ob es wirklich Leute bei Blizz gibt, die eine Ahnung haben was überhaupt los ist..



Eher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die werden dafür bezahlt Spieler und Realms zu Quälen
Ich sag nur:
[Server] Herunterfahren in 15.00Min.
[Server] Herunterfahren in 00.10Min.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brassé (29. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

Grad mit Gilde auf Ambossar Za abgefarmt, time loots liegen noch, und der server geht down -.- , beim herunterfarhen von 14min auf 0,10min . Naja Blizz halt


----------



## Binschonweg (29. Oktober 2008)

Naja, heute morgen waren mal wieder die wöchentlichen wartungsarbeiten. Da sollte man doch denken, das blizzes entlich mal hinbekommt das alles funktioniert.

Gerade wurde der server ambossar herunter gefahren, mit einer vorwarnzeit von 15 minuten. jedoch wurde man schon vorher aus dem spiel geschossen. nirgends ein tread oder eine offizielle ankündigung.

frage mich mitlerweile, was das soll, das die das nicht in der wartungszeit hinbekommen. dafür haben die doch mitwochs die server für einige stunden down.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jetzt wissen die noch nicht mal, wann die server wieder on kommen. sauerei sowas.


----------



## Semetor (29. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde das es eine Frechheit von Blizzard ist die Server 6 std runterzufahren nur um sie am Abend nochmal runterfahrne zu müssen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kinilein (29. Oktober 2008)

Meine Güte,

entspannt euch mal.


Blizz muss nicht zwangsläufig dran schuld sein, und kaputt gehen kann immer mal was... Ist halt Technik.

Man man man...


Werdet mal erwachsen...


----------



## Bexor (29. Oktober 2008)

Hmmm... ist schon toll, dass zu dieser Zeit der Realmpool down geht...

Da hat man mal Zeit in ne Ini zu gehn und dann sowas.. naja, was will man machen, Morgen ist auch noch ein Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derbiride (29. Oktober 2008)

aber hauptsache die schalten die server dann aus wenn man keinen erreichen kann mehr -.-


----------



## Crystania (29. Oktober 2008)

Wir waren grad mitten bei Supremus als auf einmal stand, dass der server in 15 minuten offline geht.. aber nach 3 minuten stand nur noch 0:10... lölz -.-


----------



## Xall13 (29. Oktober 2008)

seid froh.. ich konnt mich den ganzen tag nichtmal einloggen.


----------



## Master of madness (29. Oktober 2008)

mittwoch isn echt schöner tag


----------



## neferi (29. Oktober 2008)

Hui das dürfte einer der längsten Threads in diesem Forum sein also hat mgh bei: "wer hat den längsten?" gewonnen Glückwunsch!

LG Neferi


----------



## Náyla. (29. Oktober 2008)

Blizzard und das Patchen... zwei Sachen, die sich einfach nicht vertragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Méla23 (29. Oktober 2008)

Mal ehrlich.. an Alle blizz flamer hier: Wer sagt das die an allem schuld sind? Wer behauptet, dass ihr anrecht darauf habt ständig zu spielen?


----------



## general_chang (29. Oktober 2008)

Tja Tirion ging eben auch schon wieder nicht. Was solls. Heute mal frei gehabt und wieder nicht wirklich zum zocken gekommen. Bin ja mal auf 13.11 gespannt. Hoffe mal es gibt nen extra Tag.


----------



## Toamar (29. Oktober 2008)

Mal ehrlich, wenn die Deutsche Bahn 5 min. zu spät komm, schaltet sich sogar die Regierung ein, und es wird sofot nach schadensersatz gefragt...
Die Deutsche Bahn währ glaube ich froh, wenn Sie so ein Unkosten /Gewinn- Verhältnis wie Blizz hätte... 
Ich bin kein Bahnvorstand von Blizz... aber was da in Geld umgesetzt wird, und was dann an Pannen laufen... das steht nicht mehr im Verhältniss....

Gruß, Toamar


----------



## Nania (29. Oktober 2008)

Naja, das kann man nicht so pauschal behaupten. Und was hat die Bahn denn mit Blizzard zu tun? Fangen beide mit B an? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann durchaus verstehen, dass es häuftig zu Problemen kommen kann, wenn die Technik im Spiel ist. Dass die Leute jammern und weinen weil sie nicht spielen können - da denke ich mir manchmal: gibt es nichts anderes mehr zu tun für euch, als vor WoW zu hängen? Natürlich ist es ärgerlich, wenn man vor einem Boss steht und sowas passiert, aber glaubt mir, viel frustrierender kann dies bei Illidan sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber wenns nicht geht, gehts halt nicht - und jeder macht mal Fehler und keiner ist Fehlerfrei. 


Auch Blizzard nicht


----------



## Cruzes (29. Oktober 2008)

so langsam glaube ich das hier nur noch leute rumlaufen, die nix anderes im leben zu tun haben als zu zocken. ok es gibt ausnahmen aber die verziehen sich auch langsam, weil die auch kein bock mehr auf die flamer/kiddies/idioten haben. nur am rumheulen wenn man mal nen tag net zocken kann. 
die werden wohl ihre guten gründe haben die Server down zu setzen.


----------



## Kheltaras (29. Oktober 2008)

Und was hat die Bahn denn mit Blizzard zu tun? Fangen beide mit B an?

und:

fuer beide muss man bezahlen wenn man was auf legalem wege erreichen will (privatserver und so)
beide sind ein grosskonzern der leute von sich abhaengig macht....
beide "verbinden menschen" naja auf gewisse weise
und bei beiden gibt es immer wieder inkompetente mitarbeiter und technische probleme :O


----------



## celticfrost (29. Oktober 2008)

@alle superintelligenten fachleute hier -.-

blizzard besitzt KEIN eigenes netzwerk und ist wie viele andere auch, angewiesen auf die funktionstüchtigkeit von fremdsystemen ohne
die blizzard ebenfalls ihre dienstleistung nicht aufrechterhalten kann...

flamed ihr die bahn, wenn der stromlieferant scheisse baut? habt ihr den anspruch, dass alles immer 100% sauber funzt?

würde ja gerne eure leistung in schule/beruf/privatleben sehen und ob ihr das leistet, was ihr bei anderen "vorraussetzt"

soviel ignoranz muss schon wirklich schmerzhaft sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kriegt euch wieder ein und akzeptiert, dass technik auch mal ihre tücken hat...und vor allem seid euch mal bewusst, wie lange und oft ihr stunden- und tagelang zocken könnt OHNE (!!!) irgendwelche unterbrüche etc...

meine güte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebbo07 (29. Oktober 2008)

lol wieso is des jetzt wieder geöffnet?! ôo gestern wars noch geschlossen lol?!


----------



## Jibrilak (29. Oktober 2008)

es würd mich eher interessieren warum die buffies den thread geschlossen hatten
ist zwar schwachsinnig aber jedes forum braucht sein "ich sach watt ich will, ohne bestrafung"thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich wäre aber dafür das dieser thread nur während den wartungsarbeiten geöffnet wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@sebbo07
haste recht


----------



## Sebbo07 (30. Oktober 2008)

naja son "ich sach watt ich will" thread wäre nice aber es gibt ein besseres

"ich sach watt ich will, ohne bestrafung" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

bessa oda?^^


----------



## FakeEpix (30. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
versuch wars wert


----------



## Sebbo07 (30. Oktober 2008)

x))
maaaaaaan wieso is der logg in sever von meinem realm down das kotz an -.-


----------



## Lillyan (30. Oktober 2008)

Willkommen zum Donnerstag und bis nächste Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (30. Oktober 2008)

der allersinnloseste tread überhaupt, ich verstehe echt nicht wieso der
1. sticky ist
2. über 1300 seiten hat.

meiner meinung nach würden die einzigen sinnvollen antworten: nein;nein;nein 
lauten. habe leider keine zeit alles durchzulesen, aber falls jemand den sinn erklären kann,
bitte post an mich.


----------



## Aryadiel (30. Oktober 2008)

er ist sticky, weil es jede woche neue threads gibt, wo gejammert wird "mein wow geht nicht" *schnief*

und er hat mittlerweile über 1300 seiten, weil sich die gelangweilten der community hier am mittwoch fröhlich austoben und den thread zuspamen um sich die zeit des wartens auf den zeitpunkt an dem die server wieder oben sind zu versüßen, jedem das seine *zwinkert*


----------



## Greeki (30. Oktober 2008)

Der Thread ist dicht und ihr 2 werdet verwarnt. Die nächsten die hier (egal in welcher Woche) rein posten obwohl die Server up sind bekommen Forenpausen. (Ausnahme: Mittwoch)


----------



## Bötsch (5. November 2008)

first server sind unten .... first....


----------



## InFlamesWeTrust (5. November 2008)

Bötsch schrieb:


> first server sind unten .... first....



Und ich dachte ich wär mal schnell genug...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bötsch (5. November 2008)

na warst ja fast first^^


----------



## Neque neque (5. November 2008)

Schönen WoW-freien morgen allerseits :]


----------



## Bötsch (5. November 2008)

jo dur auch un nu was stellen wir tolles an schlafen kann man auch später noch


----------



## Neque neque (5. November 2008)

Bötsch schrieb:


> jo dur auch un nu was stellen wir tolles an schlafen kann man auch später noch


xD


----------



## Bötsch (5. November 2008)

sind wir zwei beiden die einzigen heut hier?


----------



## Lewjavvin (5. November 2008)

nope - bin auch noch da ^^ konnte letzte zeit net viel zocken - is heut patchday oder einfach nur wartung ?


----------



## Bötsch (5. November 2008)

na wird auf 3.0.3 gepatcht sweit ich es gelesen hab flamt mich wen ich falsch lieg


----------



## Lewjavvin (5. November 2008)

dafür würd ich dich net flamen - 3.03 kommt gut für mich xD


----------



## Bötsch (5. November 2008)

um die sache ma ordentlich zumachen hier der link zu den patchnotes

Patchnotes 3.0.3


----------



## Ollimua (5. November 2008)

Bin grad auf arbeit. Bis wann sind heute die Server down? Ich kann das hier net nachschauen^^


----------



## Bötsch (5. November 2008)

laut info im logginbildschirm von 03-00 bis 11-00 uhr allgemeine wartungsarbeiten 

also wie immer mittwochs


----------



## Drowsy (5. November 2008)

abnd/moin

hoil fast wär mein twink lvl 18 worden wenn die server sich nicht aus dem staub gemacht hätten ^^ 

naja mal schaun ob obama der neue superheld wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hui glaub mein erster forenbeitrag xD

edit: ach nee der 2. najo und schon 1 1/2 jahre angemeldet Oo


----------



## Ollimua (5. November 2008)

Okay danke. Dann gehts nach der Arbeit gleich ins Bett. Auch mal schön früher schlafen zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bötsch (5. November 2008)

na des wird aber sehr eng bis zu addon den noch auf 70 zulvln oder^^


----------



## Bötsch (5. November 2008)

na leutz wen hier eh noch nix weiter los is werd ich auch ma den schlafenbuff klicken...

gn8 @ alle


----------



## Drowsy (5. November 2008)

joa leider schon aber hab jo 2 70er (schurke / schami) jetzt soll noch nen mage kommen oder vll. dann mal nen DK moi schaun


----------



## D4rk-x (5. November 2008)

Mit dem DK würd ich warten bis die erste DK-Hype-Welle weg ist =) 
Das wird kein Spaß im DK Startgebiet ^^ Die Beta war so überfüllt von DK’s ( normal jeder will die neue Klasse spielen ^^ ) das es extrem geruckelt hat und man auf die  Quests warten musste weil die ganze zeit die Mobs und Q-Gegenstände einem  vor den augen weggemoppst wurden. 

Ich brauch noch 1 1/2 Level für meine Mage, dann ist die auf 70 und dann schau ich mal ob ich noch mal meine 57er Pladina oder meine 59er Priesterin anpacke ^^ Denk aber das die erst irgend wann mit WotLK die 70 und dann 80 erreichen werden.


----------



## Ezazdin (5. November 2008)

so jetzt komm ich auch ma zu meinem ersten post..... 

obama is es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (5. November 2008)

Guten Morgen liebe Buffedianer

*Kaffee in den Raum stell*
*Kekse dazu*

so bedient euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chron (5. November 2008)

Guten Morgen liebe Community... sind schon Wetten über die Verfügbarkeitszeit der Server offen?


----------



## Pacmaniacer (5. November 2008)

Naja es steht dran bis 11 uhr aber es kommt ja 3.0.3 da knallen wir also noch eine stunde drauf.

12:00 -  12:30 wäre so mein tipp ^^


----------



## Terlox (5. November 2008)

Kann einer von euch schon den Patch Downloaden? Bin etwas verwundert, sonst gibt es die doch relativ früh, doch bis jetzt konnte ich zumindest noch nix Downloaden (auch wenn ich mich kurz einlogge)


----------



## chron (5. November 2008)

Ich bin da eher für 14 Uhr, biete 10g auf EU Nethersturm, geht jemand mit?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab gerade nochmal die Patchnotes gelesen, Blizzard ist echt klasse:



> Die Schlacht für die Rechtschreibung wird weiterhin gefochten: Es wurden Tippfehler entfernt und Beschreibungen klarer verfasst.



Am besten gefiel mir "Herbeigezauberter Ma*nn*akeks". Das Item selbst wurde zwar schon mit 3.0.2 korrigiert, aber im Erfolgsmenü unter Statistik wird es immer noch falsch angezeigt.


----------



## ânyorâ (5. November 2008)

Grad kurz eingeloggt und tada: "Patch wird heruntergeladen"

Um die Zeit ist die Downloadgeschwindigkeit einfach nur genial.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WoW-3.0.2.9056-to-3.0.3.9183-deDE-patch.exe || 41,2 MB

Endlich ist das dumme Masken-Achievement weg.... Nachtschrecken ich komme =)


----------



## Terlox (5. November 2008)

ânyorâ schrieb:


> Grad kurz eingeloggt und tada: "Patch wird heruntergeladen"
> 
> Um die Zeit ist die Downloadgeschwindigkeit einfach nur genial.
> 
> ...



Jo stimmt, bei mir jetzt auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dachte schon der kommt garnet mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (5. November 2008)

Moin moin! *streck* *gähn*


----------



## Das Licht (5. November 2008)

bei mir wird noch kein patch runtergeladen....

ich hoffe ich habjetzt mienenn nachtschrecken titel^^


so ich mach mich dann mal für die schule fertig...

man sieht sich in der 

Welt der Kriegskunst


----------



## Pacmaniacer (5. November 2008)

Jo bei mir geht der Patch auch schon los also PC von der Freundin anwerfen und dort auch mal kurz starten.

Wer macht mir frühstück??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fornika (5. November 2008)

Wunderschönen WoW freien guten Morgen wiedermal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *kaffeeschlürf*


----------



## chron (5. November 2008)

Ich hab noch fünf Steaks im Kühlschrank, Interesse? ^^


----------



## Redtim (5. November 2008)

hat schon wer geschaf mal alle 13wasweisich seiten durchzulesen?^^


----------



## Darkdax (5. November 2008)

so was schweres gleich am morgen?

patch liegt auch shon auf externen quellen

greez


----------



## Gnorfal (5. November 2008)

> Kann einer von euch schon den Patch Downloaden? Bin etwas verwundert, sonst gibt es die doch relativ früh, doch bis jetzt konnte ich zumindest noch nix Downloaden (auch wenn ich mich kurz einlogge)



4players.de, schon um 5 uhr runtergeladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Das Licht (5. November 2008)

so patch is gerade fertig runtergeladen....
patchnotes lesen und JUHU!
hab meinen nachtschrecken titel^^


----------



## Pacmaniacer (5. November 2008)

chron schrieb:


> Ich hab noch fünf Steaks im Kühlschrank, Interesse? ^^



Schon fertig oder muss ich die noch grillen?


----------



## BadVoodoo (5. November 2008)

noch ne Stunde, bevor ich mich fertig machen muss... Dann gibts halt zum Kaffee kein WoW sondern die US-Wahlergebnisse!
P.S.: Ich kann den Patch noch net runterladen.


----------



## ânyorâ (5. November 2008)

Manno, jetz hab ich wegen euch Hunger.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*breze hol*

Edit: Obama for...*hust*... is president!


----------



## Epicor (5. November 2008)

moin moin liebe WoW Freunde und Buffed-User 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie brauch ich neue Dienstzeiten.. Dienstag auf Mittwoch Nachtdienst ist doch bescheuert, wenn die Server immer so bald down gehen *hehe*
Is mir immer so fad in der Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*am Kaffee schlürf*


----------



## Terlox (5. November 2008)

Fornika schrieb:


> Wunderschönen WoW freien guten Morgen wiedermal.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ohh Ja gute Idee , ein schön Caputschino

und zwar mit meiner Neuen [post="0"]Nespresso OVER9000[/post] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mhhh lecker...na neidisch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abarton (5. November 2008)

Obama erster schwarzer US-Präsident hatt die meisten wahlmänner und wirt somit neuer cheff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@TE ist der patch groß ?? 

@terlox nö habe ne dolce-gusto reicht mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WingsofAngel (5. November 2008)

Wo hast den du den Patch downgeloadet, also bei mir is nüschts?


----------



## Das Licht (5. November 2008)

ganz normal beim einloggen....

beste:

Paladin:
Hammer des Zorns: Kann nun erst angewendet werden, wenn das Ziel über weniger als 20% Gesundheit verfügt.


über weniger xD

was nu???


----------



## MadRedCap (5. November 2008)

Ich frag mich heut noch, wie ein Mensch Kaffe/Cafe/Café/Kafé...(oder wie es auch immer richtig geschrieben wird) trinken kann, ich krieg bei dem Geschmack von dem Zeug immer das Würgen. Ich hab meinen schwarzen Tee, der hält mit viel Zucker auch wach und ist sogar gesünder!

Und das Obama Präsi wird, wusste ich auch ohne Hellsehen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abarton (5. November 2008)

4players direckt der erste download auf der download site 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 somit hatt sich die frage nach der größe erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorfal (5. November 2008)

Patch gibts hier:

Patch 3.0.3


----------



## WingsofAngel (5. November 2008)

Das schrieb:


> ganz normal beim einloggen....
> 
> beste:
> 
> ...




"Es hat begonnen zu downloaden, danke dir...." Sidn die Schwaben wieder ma die letzten die das mitbekommen"^^


----------



## WingsofAngel (5. November 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Ich frag mich heut noch, wie ein Mensch Kaffe/Cafe/Café/Kafé...(oder wie es auch immer richtig geschrieben wird) trinken kann, ich krieg bei dem Geschmack von dem Zeug immer das Würgen. Ich hab meinen schwarzen Tee, der hält mit viel Zucker auch wach und ist sogar gesünder!
> 
> Und das Obama Präsi wird, wusste ich auch ohne Hellsehen zu können
> 
> ...



" Nich unbedingt"

Schwarzer Tee fiel lange Zeit nicht unter „gesunde Ernährung“. Jedoch ist mittlerweile bekannt, dass einer der Inhaltsstoffe, Polyphenon, auf das Nervensystem wirkt. Außerdem hat schwarzer Tee einen Einfluss auf Stress, indem er den Blutdruck sowie die Konzentration des Stresshormons Kortisol steigt.


Muahahha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rampadur (5. November 2008)

Gute Güte, jeden Mittwoch die selbe Leier.
Kreativ und lustig geht anders.

Wenn ich was zu lachen haben will schau ich mir ne Doku über die Weltwirtschaftskrise an.


----------



## ANubiZzz (5. November 2008)

Das schrieb:


> ganz normal beim einloggen....
> 
> beste:
> 
> ...



doof formuliert aber grammatik ist richtig.. 

Obama is meister =)  Und Boris wider Solo.. der kaffee schmeckt auch gut!


----------



## MadRedCap (5. November 2008)

WingsofAngel schrieb:


> " Nich unbedingt"
> 
> Schwarzer Tee fiel lange Zeit nicht unter „gesunde Ernährung“. Jedoch ist mittlerweile bekannt, dass einer der Inhaltsstoffe, Polyphenon, auf das Nervensystem wirkt. Außerdem hat schwarzer Tee einen Einfluss auf Stress, indem er den Blutdruck sowie die Konzentration des Stresshormons Kortisol senkt.
> 
> ...



Toll, mach mir meinen Mittwoch gleich in der Früh kaputt, du...


----------



## ânyorâ (5. November 2008)

Rampadur schrieb:


> Gute Güte, jeden Mittwoch die selbe Leier.
> Kreativ und lustig geht anders.
> 
> Wenn ich was zu lachen haben will schau ich mir ne Doku über die Weltwirtschaftskrise an.


Oh man, du gehst auch zum Lachen in den Keller....
Wenn du keine Lust hast, das hier zu lesen, dann tus nicht und nerv nicht die anderen damit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (5. November 2008)

*reinpolter*
Guten Mooooooorge !


----------



## MadRedCap (5. November 2008)

ânyorâ schrieb:


> Oh man, du gehst auch zum Lachen in den Keller....
> Wenn du keine Lust hast, das hier zu lesen, dann tus nicht und nerv nicht die anderen damit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich find das immer toll, wenn Leute so was schreiben und dann ganz schnell off gehen, um in ein, zwei Tagen nie wieder was davon zu sehen.

Edit: Damit ist nicht die gequotete Person gemeint, sondern die Person, die von der von mir gequoteten Person gequotet worden ist.


----------



## ânyorâ (5. November 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> *reinpolter*
> Guten Mooooooorge !



Moin du.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@MadRedCap: Wollt grad schon loseditieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (5. November 2008)

ânyorâ schrieb:


> Moin du.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Huch, mir fällt gerade auf das ich ein "N" vergessen habe. *hust*
*n zum rest dazuleg*

@ All

Hier hat nicht zufällig jemand die Warcraft 2 Battle Net Edition oder ?


----------



## MadRedCap (5. November 2008)

Doch


----------



## MadRedCap (5. November 2008)

Wird langsam dröge hier... 

WACHWERDEN!
VOLL AUFDREHEN!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRBH1VO1mks


----------



## Hellersche (5. November 2008)

mgh schrieb:


> Falls das alles zutrifft habt keine Angst eure chars wurden nicht gelöscht,
> und das spiel gibt es auch weiterhin.
> 
> Es werden in der regel nur serverarbeiten geleistet die im normalfall bis 11 uhr morgens andauern!
> ...





Jo ich hab frei und kann net schlafen also erst mal Kaffe und nen Lungenbrötchen reinziehn. 


Zur erklärung Lungenbrötchen = Zigarette für alle dies nicht wussten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ânyorâ (5. November 2008)

Muuuuuuhhhhh!
Ich bin da, ihr aber nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bringt doch mal ein Gesprächsthema.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (5. November 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Doch



Ah, okay ^^
Vielleicht kann man bald ja mal ne Runde zocken.
Macht ja immernoch irre Spaß das Spiel.


----------



## MadRedCap (5. November 2008)

Hellersche schrieb:


> Zur erklärung Lungenbrötchen = Zigarette für alle dies nicht wussten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sargnagel, 10cm Teer, Glimmstengel, Kippe, Fluppe, Lungenbatterie, Todeszug, Aschstange, Tabakrolli, Krebsstengel, Krebs in der Packung, Druckluftstrassenbelagmacher... aber Lungenbrötchen hab ich noch nie gehört...


----------



## MadRedCap (5. November 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Ah, okay ^^
> Vielleicht kann man bald ja mal ne Runde zocken.
> Macht ja immernoch irre Spaß das Spiel.


Dafür müsst ich das erst mal aus geschätzten 10.000 CD's rauskramen und installieren... Gott, warum kauf ich mir auch immer so viele Computerzeitschriften?

Nee, nee, ich spiel lieber DoW online ^^


----------



## Hellersche (5. November 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Sargnagel, 10cm Teer, Glimmstengel, Kippe, Fluppe, Lungenbatterie, Todeszug, Aschstange, Tabakrolli, Krebsstengel, Krebs in der Packung, Druckluftstrassenbelagmacher... aber Lungenbrötchen hab ich noch nie gehört...



Lungenbrötchen is auch nur die bezeichnung für die erste Zigarette am Morgen anstatt was richtigem zu essen 

Ich hau mir morgens immer nur nen Lungenbrötchen und nen Kaffee rein.


----------



## BadVoodoo (5. November 2008)

Argh... Danke für den youtube-Link... Jetzt bin ich wirklich wach -.-


----------



## MadRedCap (5. November 2008)

BadVoodoo schrieb:


> Argh... Danke für den youtube-Link... Jetzt bin ich wirklich wach -.-


Gele? Wusst gar ned, das Japan auch so guten Grind produzieren kann...


----------



## Hellersche (5. November 2008)

BadVoodoo schrieb:


> Argh... Danke für den youtube-Link... Jetzt bin ich wirklich wach -.-




Hatt Mama dir nicht beigebracht niemals auf Links in solchen Beiträgen am frühen Morgen zu klicken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (5. November 2008)

Hellersche schrieb:


> Ich hau mir morgens immer nur nen Lungenbrötchen und nen Kaffee rein.


Braucht man kein Frühstück mehr im eigentlichen Sinne... sehr, sehr ungesund...

Aber wie sag ich jeden Morgen immer wieder: Eine Kippe am Morgen vertreibt Kummer und... *Raucherhusten*


----------



## Blooddrainer (5. November 2008)

Moin allerseits.

Mal ne Frage : Sicher das der ,,Nachtschrecken,, Titel jetzt jeder bekommt , der alle dafür erforderliche Achievements gemacht hat , ausser ,,eine maske für jede gelegenheit,, ?

Laut blizzard wird nichts im nachhinein verliehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps.: Bin Retri und mich stört der nerf kein bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jings (5. November 2008)

Mahlzeit *gäääähn* durfte grad ersma neues konto machen hab vom alten e-mail und benutzerdaten vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (5. November 2008)

guten morgen ...

is ja net viel los hier :/


----------



## MadRedCap (5. November 2008)

Immer noch ned alle wach, oder?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Upe6exngfT0

Und nicht vergessen: VOLL AUFDREHEN!


----------



## Jings (5. November 2008)

Kommt noch...^^ sagt mal ich hab jeztt patchnotes nicht da werden arkan mages eig. auch generft heute?^^


----------



## Sonsbecker (5. November 2008)

moin zusammen,

(_______________________)² Kaffee, Croissant §§§§§§§ und Brez´n &&&&&&& für alle, ebenso hoffe ich auf funktionierende Realms heute um die Mittagszeit.

Wenn Amerika eine Wahl in dieser Größenordnung über die Bühne kriegt, dann wird doch Blizzard auch mal einen Patch ohne Störungen bringen können, oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## MadRedCap (5. November 2008)

* Lebende Bombe: Die Manakosten wurden verringert, um den Kosten von 'Arkane Explosion' zu entsprechen.
* Die Manakosten von 'Feuerball', 'Frostblitz', 'Frostfeuerblitz', 'Arkanschlag', 'Arkane Geschosse' und 'Arkane Explosion' wurden verringert.

mehr hamse am Mage auch ned gemacht.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (5. November 2008)

Boar neee....

Grade hats hier Booom gemacht eine richtige Explosion.

ich guck bei meiner freundin.... Monitor weggeballert.... die wird sich freuen wenn die von der arbeit kommt.
Mal gucken ob ich es schaffe bis 15 uhr nen neuen zu besorgen -.-

so kann man Wartungsarbeiten auch überbrücken.
Also wenn jemand im Kreis Viersen wohnt und noch wen kennt der nen Moni über hat pls melden...


----------



## Muskelbiber (5. November 2008)

ânyorâ schrieb:


> Bringt doch mal ein Gesprächsthema.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
heute ist mittwoch patch 3.0.3 kommt raus und die server werden wieder 1woche brauchen um stabil zu laufen und der realm blutdurst wird am längsten dafür brauchen..

would you like to know more? (wie es nu bei starship troopers heißen würde) xD


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (5. November 2008)

Morsche zusamme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Oha das ja ne unschöne Überraschung am frühen Morgen -.-

Kaffee und Brötchen hinstell. Mit guten Frühstück lässt sich der Tag viel besser angehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long mayhem


----------



## Jings (5. November 2008)

Blizzard ist echt bescheuert jetzt kurz vor wotlk noch zu patchen und neue klassenveränderungen zu bringen die ham dochn rad ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verda (5. November 2008)

omfg... auf Seite 10 hab ich aufgehört zu lesen, auf Seite 200 dachte ich "Respekt"... dann fiel mir auf, dass ich ja auch direkt zur letzten Seite hätte gehen können... und dann bin ich vom Stuhl gefallen...

Ja, mir ist richtig langweilig... und 200x weiterblättern ist eine ausgezeichnete Beschäftigung wenn die Server down sind...
und wenn sies nicht sind: Dr Bumm im Nethersturm zum Wurfwaffen-Skillen missbrauchen... (bis uns auffiel, dass wir Bomben im Inventar haben... nein, ich war nicht die einzige, die zu verpeilt war... aber andererseits ein netter Zeitvertreib, der Wettlauf mit dem Server-Shutdown-Countdown)

Ich such mir jetzt eine sinnvolle Beschäftigung... einen schönen Tag allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (5. November 2008)

Muskelbiber schrieb:


> heute ist mittwoch patch 3.0.3 kommt raus und die server werden wieder 1woche brauchen um stabil zu laufen und der realm blutdurst wird am längsten dafür brauchen..


Das ist kein Gesprächsthema, sondern nur eine Tatsache, über die man sich beschweren kann... was auch nichts bringt, also könnten wirs gleich wieder lassen ^^

Warum hier eigentlich so viele Leute Ichigo als Avatar haben?


----------



## bkeleanor (5. November 2008)

hea

hab mal die patchnotes gelesen. beim pala hat der "schild des rächers" nur noch 10 meter range...also neu geht der pala tank pull schon fast unter body pull:-). find ich jetzt schon bischen wenig...das hätten sie ruhig auf 15 meter lassen können.


----------



## Muskelbiber (5. November 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Das ist kein Gesprächsthema, sondern nur eine Tatsache, über die man sich beschweren kann... was auch nichts bringt, also könnten wirs gleich wieder lassen ^^
> 
> Warum hier eigentlich so viele Leute Ichigo als Avatar haben?



stimmt is net wirklich nen thema zum >diskus

aaaber ich brauchte nen vorwand hier zu posten xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum thema ichigo: bleach>all ^^ naja hatte auch mal shippuuden avatar muss ma wieder ein neues raussuchen :>


----------



## MadRedCap (5. November 2008)

Muskelbiber schrieb:


> zum thema ichigo: bleach>all ^^ naja hatte auch mal shippuuden avatar muss ma wieder ein neues raussuchen :>


Pff... TTGL > all
NGE > TTGL

Bleach kommt da irgendwo auf Platz 5 oder noch weiter unten...


----------



## Eckhexaule (5. November 2008)

Morgen,

wo sind die üblichen verdächtigen?


----------



## redhuman (5. November 2008)

ich hätte mal ne frage an euch und nein lasst eure flame´s stecken und b1uub du brauchst mir zu der frage keine antwort geben weil bei dir eh jedes 2te wort nur geistiger dünnschiss ist.....


so nun zu meiner frage ich habe gehört das angeblich ab wotlk die 280% fluggeschwindigkeit angeblich von 5000g auf 2500g reduziert werden soll hat da jemand schon mehr von gehört?


----------



## MadRedCap (5. November 2008)

redhuman schrieb:


> ich hätte mal ne frage an euch und nein lasst eure flame´s stecken und b1uub du brauchst mir zu der frage keine antwort geben weil bei dir eh jedes 2te wort nur geistiger dünnschiss ist.....
> 
> 
> so nun zu meiner frage ich habe gehört das angeblich ab wotlk die 280% fluggeschwindigkeit angeblich von 5000g auf 2500g reduziert werden soll hat da jemand schon mehr von gehört?


Wär mir neu, aber nur der übliche Schritt, um den alten Content noch leichter zu bestreiten.


----------



## Muskelbiber (5. November 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Pff... TTGL > all
> NGE > TTGL
> 
> Bleach kommt da irgendwo auf Platz 5 oder noch weiter unten...



hast ma ne anleitung für deine abkürzung? ich guck zwar animes ne.. aber son "mangaka"  im weitesten sinne bin ich net ^^

nge = neon genesis evangelion? oder wie sich das schimpfte :>


----------



## MadRedCap (5. November 2008)

TTGL = Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
NGE = Neon Genesis Evangelion

is doch einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



E: Beide von Gainax...


----------



## Blooddrainer (5. November 2008)

redhuman schrieb:


> ich hätte mal ne frage an euch und nein lasst eure flame´s stecken und b1uub du brauchst mir zu der frage keine antwort geben weil bei dir eh jedes 2te wort nur geistiger dünnschiss ist.....
> 
> 
> so nun zu meiner frage ich habe gehört das angeblich ab wotlk die 280% fluggeschwindigkeit angeblich von 5000g auf 2500g reduziert werden soll hat da jemand schon mehr von gehört?



Ich würde blizz verklagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab mir gestern erst meine 5000g den besitzer wechseln lassen -.-


----------



## Pacmaniacer (5. November 2008)

wundern würde es mich nicht wenn sie das machen würden.

Flugquest für epicfluggestalt ist auch abgeschafft worden.
finde ich n bissl kacke....


----------



## Muskelbiber (5. November 2008)

um was gehts denn in Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann

oder ich werd da gleich ma googeln aber an diese nge bin ich nie rangekommen weiß net nicht meine welt

genau wie andere hochburgen der anime welt ghost in the shell like


----------



## Slavery (5. November 2008)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (5. November 2008)

guten morgen
ausgerechnet heute haben wir die ersten beiden stunden frei -_-
*frust ablass*


----------



## MadRedCap (5. November 2008)

Schau mal bei MyVideo rein... allerdings gibts TTGL nur mit englischen Subs, momentan stellt irgendwer die Englischsynchro rein, die ich mir aber garantiert nicht antuen werd. 

TTGL ist... spezifisch.. wird erst so ab Folge 5 wirklich mitreissend, geht im Grossen und Ganzen um fast das Selbe wie in NGE, nur wesentlich durchgeknallter und mit anderer Botschaft und nicht ganz so brutal... 

Oh, Ghost in the Shell hät ich beinahe vergessen!

Bleach < Trigun < Vampire Hunter D (Der Film) < Claymore < Death Note < Jin Roh < GitS < TTGL < NGE

Das ist so meine Favoritenliste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todesfritte (5. November 2008)

Jings schrieb:


> Blizzard ist echt bescheuert jetzt kurz vor wotlk noch zu patchen und neue klassenveränderungen zu bringen die ham dochn rad ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lieber schon ein bisschen vorarbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es werden noch genug wartungsarbeiten auf uns zukommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (5. November 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




guten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melad (5. November 2008)

grml wie jeden Mittwoch viel zu früh wach.


Kaffe und Brötchen für alle


lg Melad


----------



## Slavery (5. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> guten morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Fynnnnnnniiiii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morcuna (5. November 2008)

/sticky


----------



## Muskelbiber (5. November 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> TTGL nur mit englischen Subs, momentan stellt irgendwer die Englischsynchro rein, die ich mir aber garantiert nicht antuen werd.
> 
> TTGL ist... spezifisch.. wird erst so ab Folge 5 wirklich mitreissend, geht im Grossen und Ganzen um fast das Selbe wie in NGE, nur wesentlich durchgeknallter und mit anderer Botschaft und nicht ganz so brutal...
> 
> ...



trigun auch so weit hinten find ich halt auch sehr geil... death note is natürlich (meiner meinung nach) seid monaten echt nen geiler anime gewesen schön krank abgedreht.

btw. animes sind eh jap-dub /eng-sub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deutsche syncs sind fast immer schlecht das einzige was noch geht sind ger-subs

aber jap-dub is standart zumal ich bald (wenns die zeit zulässt) ma nen japanisch kurs besuchen werde die sprache und schrift macht mich schon an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (5. November 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Fynnnnnnniiiii
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




na geht doch darauf hab ich gewartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shyo (5. November 2008)

Morgen
*Kaffe und Brötchen nehm*

Tante Edith sagt: FiiirsT!!


----------



## Gmage (5. November 2008)

41,2 MB groß ist der Patch oO uiii mein PC überfordert sich gerade ^^





Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> Flugquest für epicfluggestalt ist auch abgeschafft worden.
> finde ich n bissl kacke....



find ich auch ein wenig für´n A***h


----------



## Riuk (5. November 2008)

gääähn - guten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



erstmal Peter Fox an und lecker Brötchen, gleich wohl ne guten morgen shisha und dann mal schaun


----------



## FonKeY (5. November 2008)

jede woche das gleiche.......es steht immer noch neben dem login server!!


----------



## FonKeY (5. November 2008)

joa mittwochs muss ich auch erst  um halb 10 los....


----------



## FonKeY (5. November 2008)

hier sind echt viele posts


----------



## MadRedCap (5. November 2008)

Muskelbiber schrieb:


> aber jap-dub is standart zumal ich bald (wenns die zeit zulässt) ma nen japanisch kurs besuchen werde die sprache und schrift macht mich schon an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab mir n Wörterbuch besorgt, aber das bringt mir ned wirklich was.... ausser Fluchen und Beleidigen auf Japanisch kann ich nix ^^
Und solang ich die Schriftzeichen nicht mit lerne (sind glaub ich auch so an die 3600, wenn ich mich Recht erinnere) ist das auch nichts halbes und nichts ganzes...
Aber so n Kurs wär sicherlich mal interessant...


----------



## Eckhexaule (5. November 2008)

slavery - neues pic?

sieht aber scheisse aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Athelloren (5. November 2008)

FonKeY schrieb:


> jede woche das gleiche.......es steht immer noch neben dem login server!!



Was haste denn anderes erwartet?!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das Schlimme is ja, wenn es mal zur Abwechslung woanders stehen würde, dann würde es sofort ne
User-News auf buffed geben.

"OMFG Info zur Wartungsarbeiten sind nicht mehr links aufm Bildschirm sondern Rechts!
Soll das heißen Blizz bringt WoW 2?"

o.ä. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XenRa (5. November 2008)

Ich ich dies gerade verstehen kann das der Mitwoch nur müss ist am Morgen.
Ich wollte doch eben meinen Acc wieder Activ machen und nun habe ich schon ganz vergessen kann man sich net mal einloggen.

ps. aber echt mal ne Lustige Idee en Thema dafür zu machen XD


----------



## Ruven (5. November 2008)

Moin ihr lieben!!


----------



## MadRedCap (5. November 2008)

XenRa schrieb:


> ps. aber echt mal ne Lustige Idee en Thema dafür zu machen XD


Ich will ja ned auf Wichtig tun, aber diesen Thread gibts schon seit fast 2 Jahren...


----------



## henrikdeluxe (5. November 2008)

oha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein Rückkehrer von WAR? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gz


----------



## FallenAngel88 (5. November 2008)

henrikdeluxe schrieb:


> oha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jaja es gibt doch noch leute mit geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowcreeper (5. November 2008)

Der Patch hätte ja gleich 42 MB groß sein können. Oo
Und ich leide ja so ^^ jetzt wird mein vergelter wieder total unbrauchbar sein
*mimimi*


----------



## Jings (5. November 2008)

Finde die buffed.decommunity sollte mal jeden mittwoch morgen ne extra buffed.show machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 extra für leute wie wir hier, die nur darauf warten das server hochgefahren werden...


----------



## martog (5. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hilf schon wieder Mittwoch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Guten Morgen!!!


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

/Yawn

Tach zusammen


----------



## XenRa (5. November 2008)

henrikdeluxe schrieb:


> oha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jop ich komme von WAR.
Momentan bietet es mir einfach nicht dies was ich gesucht habe und nun kehre ich wieder zu WoW zurück.
Aber nur das ich was zu Spielen habe.

Wegen dieser Thread gibts schon seid 2 Jahren naja war hier nie wirklich unterwegs im Buffed Forum.


----------



## Adnuf (5. November 2008)

Morgen leutz^^ 

Sen'jin down = mir ist langweilig und kalt.

MÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖPxD

Viel spaß und glück das eure klasse nit wider genervt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Adnuf Geborener Zwergenkrieger!


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

Der wahre Hexer kann nicht nerfed werden ;P

Und ob Server down sind oder nicht, is mir eigentlich herzlich egal, komm eh erst heut nachmkttag rein *sfg*

is eigentlich Blutkessel down?


----------



## Slavery (5. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> na geht doch darauf hab ich gewartet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (5. November 2008)

Die Druiden sollten dran denken neu zu skillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und so dolle wird der Pala auch nicht generft aber ich finds gut.endlich machen die auch mal schaden.


----------



## Athelloren (5. November 2008)

Was mich mal interessieren würde ob irgendwer es geschafft hat, alle Masken für das Halloween Achievement zusammeln.
Deshalb haben sie das wahrscheinlich auch raus genommen für den Titel.

BTW: Obama hat gewonnen so wie es aussieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BadVoodoo (5. November 2008)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> hea
> 
> hab mal die patchnotes gelesen. beim pala hat der "schild des rächers" nur noch 10 meter range...also neu geht der pala tank pull schon fast unter body pull:-). find ich jetzt schon bischen wenig...das hätten sie ruhig auf 15 meter lassen können.



Nein, die Reichweite bleibt die gleiche. Aber der Hammer springt ja auch 2x über. Und bisher hat er beim Überspringen Ziele getroffen die bis zu 15 yards entfernt waren. In Zukunft nur noch 10 yards. Das ist ausnahmsweise eine Verbesserung, da die Chance 2 Gruppen zu pullen damit um 5 yards sinkt.


----------



## Thunderhawk46 (5. November 2008)

OMG jeden mittwoch der gleiche dumme beitrag fällt euch nix neues ein !


----------



## Jings (5. November 2008)

Ich hatte 10 masken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das blöde is das einzige was mir die ganze zeit gefehlt hat war der helm -.-


----------



## Kimbini (5. November 2008)

Athelloren schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessieren würde ob irgendwer es geschafft hat, alle Masken für das Halloween Achievement zusammeln.
> Deshalb haben sie das wahrscheinlich auch raus genommen für den Titel.
> 
> BTW: Obama hat gewonnen so wie es aussieht.
> ...



hab nicht alle masken bekommen, dafür einige leider doppelt.

BTW: Obama wird die 4 Jahre nicht schaffen, dafür bin ich zu sehr Realist!


----------



## Slavery (5. November 2008)

Athelloren schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessieren würde ob irgendwer es geschafft hat, alle Masken für das Halloween Achievement zusammeln.
> Deshalb haben sie das wahrscheinlich auch raus genommen für den Titel.
> 
> BTW: Obama hat gewonnen so wie es aussieht.
> ...




Ja war ja auch n Scheiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jo hab ich heut 2 Stunden lang im Fernsehn angeschaut...er wurde es mit Abstand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kimbini (5. November 2008)

Thunderhawk46 schrieb:


> OMG jeden mittwoch der gleiche dumme beitrag fällt euch nix neues ein !




wenn wir das noch ein paar Jahre so weitermachen, kommt der Thread vielleicht mal ins Guinnes-Buch der Rekorde .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (5. November 2008)

Thunderhawk46 schrieb:


> OMG jeden mittwoch der gleiche dumme beitrag fällt euch nix neues ein !



...lies erstmal alles durch bevor du noch´n Post verfasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke!


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

Thunderhawk46 schrieb:


> OMG jeden mittwoch der gleiche dumme beitrag fällt euch nix neues ein !


dann lies es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jings (5. November 2008)

AHhh die server sollen endlich on kommen will endlich meinen char updaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 btw wo kann ich am besten nen avatar erstellen?


----------



## zadros (5. November 2008)

Shadowcreeper schrieb:


> Der Patch hätte ja gleich 42 MB groß sein können. Oo
> Und ich leide ja so ^^ jetzt wird mein vergelter wieder total unbrauchbar sein
> *mimimi*



Wenn du so denkst bist du es nicht Wert ein Vergelter zu sein!


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

Hi,

na was macht ihr so?

ich bin krank und wil zoggen^^geht aba nich -.-

lg


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

Warlocklover schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> na was macht ihr so?
> 
> ...


Hab Ferien und will zoggn, aber meine Mutter hat meinen W-LAN-Stick ._.


----------



## Athelloren (5. November 2008)

Ich finde man sollte Obama mal ne Chance geben. Ich denke der wird das schon gut machen, aber du hast leider Recht.
Es gibt zuviele Leute bzw. Randgruppen die n Sick auf ihn haben und dazu noch psychopathisch sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (5. November 2008)

Na hoffen wir mal nicht dass es ein 2ter kennedy wird!

Guten morgen btw... *mit dicker backe prust

ey nen weisheitszahn aus dem kiefer gebort kriegen is nich lustig.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  scheiße tut das weh heute.... ich seh aus wie nen halbseitiger hamster...


----------



## Tpohrl (5. November 2008)

rekord, da hat mal 4min kein Pinguin Pfosten was gesagt!


----------



## henrikdeluxe (5. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> Hab Ferien und will zoggn, aber meine Mutter hat meinen W-LAN-Stick ._.



owned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (5. November 2008)

Es werden noch Wetten angenommen, wann die Server heute wieder laufen:

Ysera - 14 Uhr - 5.11.2008

In einer Woche:

Ysera - 23 Uhr - 14.11.2008


----------



## Fumacilla (5. November 2008)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> rekord, da hat mal 4min kein Pinguin Pfosten was gesagt!


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ach sie suchen streit?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shedanhul (5. November 2008)

Man da will man nach dem Umskilln n DPS-Test machen, geht on und wundert sich wieso man nich ins Spiel kommt.
Wieder ein Mittwoch -;-
Guten Morgem Serverarbeiten xD


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

henrikdeluxe schrieb:


> owned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na danke *-*

*sich anzieht und in die Stadt fährt, um sich 1:1 den selben stick nach zukaufen xP*


----------



## Jings (5. November 2008)

*daum heb* klasse dafür extra in die stadt fahren nur eine frage wenn deine mum dein w-lan stick hat wie kannst du dann hier posten? oder habsch da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

Jings schrieb:


> *daum heb* klasse dafür extra in die stadt fahren nur eine frage wenn deine mum dein w-lan stick hat wie kannst du dann hier posten? oder habsch da was falsch verstanden?


MEine mom hat meinen WLAN-Stick, und ich sitz hier an ihmrem pc, auf dem aber kein wow druaf is... ergo fahr ich jetzt in die stadt und kauf mir den stick nach, weil das noch die ganze woche so sein wird...


----------



## Eckhexaule (5. November 2008)

wo isn heute natsumee und Co.?

UND SLAVERY - dein neues pic ist hässlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melad (5. November 2008)

rofl laß dich nich erwischen^^


----------



## Timberlakos (5. November 2008)

Ich finde es sollte ein Achter Wochentag eingeführt werden,und an diesem kann Blizzard von mir aus 24 Stunden lang Patchen und Rum basteln -.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Grüße aus HH ^^


----------



## Soramac (5. November 2008)

guten morgen xD


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

Melad schrieb:


> rofl laß dich nich erwischen^^


Wie sollte ich denn? Meine mum is arbeiten ;p


----------



## Part v. Durotan (5. November 2008)

Ach, ja, noch 2 stunden wie gebannt auf die uhr gucken und um punkt 11 uhr einloggen wollen.
wenn dies nicht geht bitte sofort einen blizzard flame und mimimi thread aufmachen, danke


----------



## FallenAngel88 (5. November 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Na hoffen wir mal nicht dass es ein 2ter kennedy wird!
> 
> Guten morgen btw... *mit dicker backe prust
> 
> ...



haha ich darf alle behalten..hab halt ne große klappe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (5. November 2008)

moin moin

ist das schon jemanden aufgefallen das der Thread Name verändert wurde?

MfG


----------



## FallenAngel88 (5. November 2008)

*handheb* ja mir


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> ist das schon jemanden aufgefallen das der Thread Name verändert wurde?
> 
> MfG


Ääähhhhh... o'Rly?

WOHOOO, 500ter Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fähnchen (5. November 2008)

Hmm server down?

verdammt ich muss arbeiten xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (5. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> Ääähhhhh... o'Rly?
> 
> WOHOOO, 500ter Post
> 
> ...



gz ^^


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> gz ^^


Dankö :O


----------



## Fähnchen (5. November 2008)

muss  ich etz GZ zum 

                                                             501 sagen^^

Gayzät hehe^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (5. November 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Guten morgen btw... *mit dicker backe prust
> 
> ey nen weisheitszahn aus dem kiefer gebort kriegen is nich lustig....
> 
> ...



moin liebe gemeinde^^

also mein mitgefühl haste.. weisheitszähne sind ne nette geschichte aber kopf hoch das wird schon 


mfg pixel


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

Fähnchen schrieb:


> muss  ich etz GZ zum
> 
> 501 sagen^^
> 
> ...


 502 xP


----------



## Pepper1991 (5. November 2008)

Hoffentlich ist die Backe nicht so dick das sie deine Augen überdeckt du musst ja noch zocken können!


----------



## Laaron (5. November 2008)

Jeden Mittwoch immer das gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (5. November 2008)

ich konnte sogar mit eingetropften augen (vom augenarzt) WoW zocken... ^^

mfg


----------



## Silmarilli (5. November 2008)

*nuggelt an ner sugarfree-dose redbull* morgääähn

öhm hat wer nen Trost-Keks, hab die nacht nix gepennt weil krampf im Wadl.

zum Polit-Thriller der Nacht .... ich freu mich das Obama gewonnen hat ... weil das bedeutet das der 1-2-3-Fritz dadurch verloren hat :-)
Unsympatischer Querolant und Repuplikaner noch dazu.

zum Server Down..... leute lest ihr keine Foren ... hmm wo wir uns gerade in einem befinden ... wieso heult ihr rum das patch-day is .... wissen wir doch schon seit ner Woche oder so. Nur das se genau das Bufixen was mir am Allerwertesten Vorbeigeht .... naja dann leb ich halt weiter mit Klingeln vom Gebet der Besserung in den Ohren.
und weil wir grad beim priester sind ... kann mir mal wer erklären was Raidbuffs sind? so wie ich die Priester-Änderungen sehe macht es im Raid keinen Sinn Wille zu buffen weil der Schami stellt sein Flammenzungentotem und meine verbetete Hochheilige Kerze löst sich in Schal und Rauch auf. Oder was zum Kuckuck sind Raidbuffs?


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> *nuggelt an ner sugarfree-dose redbull* morgääähn
> 
> öhm hat wer nen Trost-Keks, hab die nacht nix gepennt weil krampf im Wadl.
> 
> ...


*tisch aufstell* KEKSEEEEEEEEE für alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Freu mich auch, das Obama gewonnen hat, allein schon, weil McCain dann icht gewonnen hat ;D


----------



## pixeljedi (5. November 2008)

*keksnehm*  danke
*kaffeeehol*

so kann weiter gehen...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (5. November 2008)

Vereinen Pinguine nicht Schwarz und Weiss in sich ? ^^ Eigentlich müßte einem Pinguin die Entscheidung ziemlich schwer fallen. :-)

Zum Pinguin fällt mir grad ein ... ach gooooottchen wie hab ich mich über die Pinguin-Glyphe gefreut .... nur damit ne Woche später in ZG Schildkröte für meinen Magier fällt .-/


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

kein Problem...








oh..



Ich merk grade... 

oops.. 

*schnell kaffee machen geht*


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> Vereinen Pinguine nicht Schwarz und Weiss in sich ? ^^ Eigentlich müßte einem Pinguin die Entscheidung ziemlich schwer fallen. :-)
> 
> Zum Pinguin fällt mir grad ein ... ach gooooottchen wie hab ich mich über die Pinguin-Glyphe gefreut .... nur damit ne Woche später in ZG Schildkröte für meinen Magier fällt .-/


loooool :-D
gibts dann mit beiden die eierlege3nde wollmichsau? ^.~


----------



## Nargazz (5. November 2008)

Ich - muss - spielen - Gold farmen fürs Addon is noch nicht abgeschlossen :>

Wer wettet mit das die Server wieder gefraggt sind?


----------



## Silmarilli (5. November 2008)

danke Pixeljedi ... hätt ich fast vergessen

*Steckt sich nen Keks in den Mund und nimmt noch im weggehen ein paar Kekse in Reserve mit*


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

Nargazz schrieb:


> Ich - muss - spielen - Gold farmen fürs Addon is noch nicht abgeschlossen :>
> 
> Wer wettet mit das die Server wieder gefraggt sind?


gefraggt? da hat wohl kaum einer mit der schrotflinte rein geschsossen :>


----------



## Silmarilli (5. November 2008)

wieso muss man eigentlich "fürs Addon Gold farmen"?


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> MEine mom hat meinen WLAN-Stick, und ich sitz hier an ihmrem pc, auf dem aber kein wow druaf is... ergo fahr ich jetzt in die stadt und kauf mir den stick nach, weil das noch die ganze woche so sein wird...





hmmm na dann hf einen neuen stick zu kaufen... oder such den, wo hat dein mutter ihn blos verstekt^^?

such ma in ihrem schrank xD

ich bin krank und will gamen... mimimi thread aufmachen


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

Warlocklover schrieb:


> hmmm na dann hf einen neuen stick zu kaufen... oder such den, wo hat dein mutter ihn blos verstekt^^?
> 
> such ma in ihrem schrank xD
> 
> ich bin krank und will gamen... mimimi thread aufmachen


ne, sie hat ihn mit auffe arbeit genommen :-/
obwohl.... 88€ für nen stick auszugeben... ne :/
D-Link is teuer...


----------



## Soramac (5. November 2008)

godlike > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxu6iQ28arw


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> godlike > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxu6iQ28arw


nc...

Find ich in etwa so gut wie den 11 September 2001...
wobei, september passt ja schon ;-P


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> nc...
> 
> Find ich in etwa so gut wie den 11 September 2001...
> wobei, september passt ja schon ;-P




Na dann xD

--> best ever  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WvXQtY1eW8

hf


----------



## Slavery (5. November 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> godlike > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxu6iQ28arw



Naja nich so der Burner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

Warlocklover schrieb:


> Na dann xD
> 
> --> best ever  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WvXQtY1eW8
> 
> hf


MEine musik mag eh keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder kennt jemand Neophyte/Speedfreak?


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> MEine musik mag eh keiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ne was is das O.O

ich höre sowieso nur Hosue zum farmen

und fürs PvP was härteres, slipknot, dope


----------



## Soramac (5. November 2008)

Okay, such ich halt nen andres Lied, das wird euch aber vom Hocker hauen.. kurz noch suchen


----------



## Mikolomeus (5. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> MEine musik mag eh keiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sagt mir nichts, in welche richtung geht die musik?

mfg


----------



## Mikolomeus (5. November 2008)

das ist IMBÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eS9cIn8TmVU


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_M0RK8YlgFQ...feature=related


favorit song zum farmen


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

DAS ist Speedfreak: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=UHotPQya2wE
is eine langsamere version (:

oder das, was ich immer hör: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ncotH7ogG-4&...feature=related


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> das ist IMBÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eS9cIn8TmVU






AAAA nice


----------



## Jings (5. November 2008)

Hm link mal Azareus irgendein gutes lied von speedfreak


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> DAS ist Speedfreak: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=UHotPQya2wE
> is eine langsamere version (:





O.O was is das omg ich bin ned kurz vorm verrecken


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> DAS ist Speedfreak: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=UHotPQya2wE
> is eine langsamere version (:
> 
> oder das, was ich immer hör: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ncotH7ogG-4&...feature=related






bist du dauerbeckifft son lied zu hören xDD (spass) (pwnd)


----------



## Soramac (5. November 2008)

So http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvqs3G_4uS4


Kommen noch andre Lieder


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

Der heisst net umsonst speedfreak.. -> Speedcore/hardcore...

wer in der lage ist. auf 1.40 zu skippen, oder sich eine minute französische Schnulzenlieder reinzieht, um dann die volle Klatsche zu bekommen : http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=8NqrN6iSkOI


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> Der heisst net umsonst speedfreak.. -> Speedcore/hardcore...




klar kenn ich hardcore

headhunterzz usw..

aber ich find das zu hart


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

Warlocklover schrieb:


> klar kenn ich hardcore
> 
> headhunterzz usw..
> 
> aber ich find das zu hart


Neopyhte is hardcore, Speedfreak is speedfreak...


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> Neopyhte is hardcore, Speedfreak is speedfreak...




ah ok

ich bleib bei house

is auch geil auf 1.5k watt boxeen 

BOOM


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

Warlocklover schrieb:


> ah ok
> 
> ich bleib bei house
> 
> ...


Nimm speedfreak auf deinen Boxen ;-)'


----------



## Mikolomeus (5. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> DAS ist Speedfreak: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=UHotPQya2wE
> is eine langsamere version (:
> 
> oder das, was ich immer hör: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ncotH7ogG-4&...feature=related



echt ned schlecht

nur das is geiler: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=jPMpBlsrNuI


----------



## Jings (5. November 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imUnHTE9Ir0

Best ever vorallem in der arena 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. November 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=847vfNY-L1s


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> Nimm speedfreak auf deinen Boxen ;-)'




nee headhunterzz is hamma

hör ich auch ma ab und zu doch meine eltern finden das nich so toll wenn das ganze haus wackelt


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> echt ned schlecht
> 
> nur das is geiler: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=jPMpBlsrNuI


$$


saubaaa


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> echt ned schlecht
> 
> nur das is geiler: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=jPMpBlsrNuI


is mir zulangsam...


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

Jings schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imUnHTE9Ir0
> 
> Best ever vorallem in der arena
> 
> ...





HAHA XD


----------



## Komakomi (5. November 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> das ist IMBÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eS9cIn8TmVU


geil!^^


----------



## Soramac (5. November 2008)

Jings schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imUnHTE9Ir0
> 
> Best ever vorallem in der arena
> 
> ...




Das Lied ist geil!


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> is mir zulangsam...




LOL


----------



## Mikolomeus (5. November 2008)

hab headhunterzz ma bei mir zuhause abgespielt bei meiner anlage (bin nebenbei DJ) und find das sooo geil wenn alle gläser klirren etc ^^

da rummst echt das ganze haus ^^


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> hab headhunterzz ma bei mir zuhause abgespielt bei meiner anlage (bin nebenbei DJ) und find das sooo geil wenn alle gläser klirren etc ^^
> 
> da rummst echt das ganze haus ^^





JO vorallem 1.5k watt anlage xD


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

Warlocklover schrieb:


> LOL






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=B9EgywY3uIY <--- anthem of Harcore!


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

Hmmm... noch 48 mins....


----------



## Soramac (5. November 2008)

Warlocklover schrieb:


> Hmmm... noch 48 mins....



Muss vor Lich King noch 70 werden und bin erst 31 -.-


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Muss vor Lich King noch 70 werden und bin erst 31 -.-


schaffst ohne 24/7 nimmer...


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Muss vor Lich King noch 70 werden und bin erst 31 -.-




xDDD 

dann süchtle dich ma zu todexDD


----------



## Soramac (5. November 2008)

Level ja mit Werbt einen Freund, morgen oder übermorgen bin Ich 60 und dann noch 4-5 Tage für 70


----------



## Slavery (5. November 2008)

Jings schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imUnHTE9Ir0
> 
> Best ever vorallem in der arena
> 
> ...



Nich schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Level ja mit Werbt einen Freund, morgen oder übermorgen bin Ich 60 und dann noch 4-5 Tage für 70




wie sollte das so schnell gehen? O.O versteh das ned so ganz


----------



## bruderelfe (5. November 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Muss vor Lich King noch 70 werden und bin erst 31 -.-


Wie die anderen schon sagten, Das wirste kaum noch schaffen, zumindest net auf legalen wege!


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Level ja mit Werbt einen Freund, morgen oder übermorgen bin Ich 60 und dann noch 4-5 Tage für 70


dann gehts ja..


----------



## DeAm0n24 (5. November 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1unzN2zsA4k...feature=related
nice, alt aber nice ^^


----------



## Komakomi (5. November 2008)

PIMKA IGNALIA  video muss nicht beachtet werden^^


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

Andere machen essens-Schlachten, wir machen Link-Schlachten...


----------



## Soramac (5. November 2008)

Warlocklover schrieb:


> wie sollte das so schnell gehen? O.O versteh das ned so ganz



3x Fach EP für Quests und kills


----------



## Hulmin (5. November 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKZd4U397M4

\m/


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> 3x Fach EP für Quests und kills





O.O das kanste wen du einen freund werbst ---.---- ich werb meine schwester und mache 1monat auf 80^^


----------



## Slavery (5. November 2008)

Hulmin schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKZd4U397M4
> 
> \m/




Ne ne geht gar nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=IJmt3dr9XYQ <3


----------



## Mikolomeus (5. November 2008)

das ist alt und gut ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibgpS3TpV1g


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=IJmt3dr9XYQ <3




n1


----------



## Komakomi (5. November 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ne ne geht gar nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


geschmackssache.... mein geschmack ändert sich stündlich.... vllt gefällts mir ja dann xD


----------



## Slavery (5. November 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moidPfDvRic




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hulmin (5. November 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ne ne geht gar nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



pfff, Punk-Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7DbZ-C4EMQ (Beste Cover Version ever <3 !)


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=mBM2iGXrshU <33

das Vid is geil gemacht.. Ausm Film Equilibrium..


----------



## Soramac (5. November 2008)

etwas andres

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqAomCCrA0I


----------



## Komakomi (5. November 2008)

Hulmin schrieb:


> pfff, Punk-Meinung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/sign!!! geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rubinweapon (5. November 2008)

lalala...boring..aber hey^^ ich habn privat taxi für midnight wotlk release \m/


----------



## Slavery (5. November 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTsSp1fEhI0

Ne Hulmin is ja nich böse gemeint, Punk passt auch nich, ich hör eigentlich quer Beet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeAm0n24 (5. November 2008)

Hulmin schrieb:


> pfff, Punk-Meinung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Huuu, nice. die version hab ich ne weile gesucht. DANKE DIR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyringsoul (5. November 2008)

Guten Morggääähnnnn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kaffee such*

*Brötchen hinstell*


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> Guten Morggääähnnnn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hab auch Kekse hingestellt (:


----------



## Hulmin (5. November 2008)

Rubinweapon schrieb:


> lalala...boring..aber hey^^ ich habn privat taxi für midnight wotlk release \m/



Gz, ich habn Auto! oO *g*


----------



## Soramac (5. November 2008)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> Guten Morggääähnnnn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



morgen :>


----------



## Komakomi (5. November 2008)

Lotiuma hammer <3


----------



## Rubinweapon (5. November 2008)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> Guten Morggääähnnnn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*kaffee verkipp* eh...sorry x.x *brötchen klau*


----------



## Alphadas (5. November 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xzxEhHMsdsE&...feature=related


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

ICh bin im bett und bin krank....

will gamen um mich abzulenken...xD


----------



## Slavery (5. November 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMqIuAJ92tM

Das passt nich ganz in die Runde...aber is n gute Laune Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hulmin (5. November 2008)

Alphadas schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xzxEhHMsdsE&...feature=related




Sehr toll! :>


----------



## Komakomi (5. November 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMqIuAJ92tM
> 
> Das passt nich ganz in die Runde...aber is n gute Laune Lied
> 
> ...


ach wat dat is doch geilööö <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckhexaule (5. November 2008)

Was isn aus dem guten alten Mittwochs-Thread geworden?
Ausser Slave kenn ich hier gar keinen mehr.
Da ist man 4 Wochen nit da und schon ist alles anders.

Nicht fair :-)


----------



## Cyringsoul (5. November 2008)

Rubinweapon schrieb:


> *kaffee verkipp* eh...sorry x.x *brötchen klau*



wwäähh... ich wollt doch nur nen kaffee... nen klitze kleinen kaffee mit milch und zucker ... *unschuldigschau*

...bevor ich die Weltherrschaft an mich zerre




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*wieder unschuldig mit den augen klimpere*


----------



## Mikolomeus (5. November 2008)

wenn schon, denn schon http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61Urq6hn4h8


----------



## Slavery (5. November 2008)

Komakomi schrieb:


> ach wat dat is doch geilööö <3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dacht nich das das jemand mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ Alles Neu <3


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

LINK-SCHLACHT!!!!!111111111111einsenseinselfelfelfdrölf


----------



## Rubinweapon (5. November 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMqIuAJ92tM
> 
> Das passt nich ganz in die Runde...aber is n gute Laune Lied
> 
> ...




komische gute laune musik..da hör ich lieber wizo


----------



## pixeljedi (5. November 2008)

Warlocklover schrieb:


> ICh bin im bett und bin krank....
> 
> will gamen um mich abzulenken...xD


  gute besserung von mir...krank sein is immer mies.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komakomi (5. November 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Was isn aus dem guten alten Mittwochs-Thread geworden?
> Ausser Slave kenn ich hier gar keinen mehr.
> Da ist man 4 Wochen nit da und schon ist alles anders.
> 
> Nicht fair :-)


Wb xD


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=qdtLCfEcPL4
X_X
schiess verdammter OHRWURM!!


----------



## Mikolomeus (5. November 2008)

welcome back Eckhexaul with E


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> gute besserung von mir...krank sein is immer mies..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




danke sehr nett


----------



## Komakomi (5. November 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> wenn schon, denn schon http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61Urq6hn4h8


YEAH 

VÖLLICH LOSGELÖST VON DER ERDE!!!.*nuschel*...völlich SCHWERELOOOOOOOOOS!!!


----------



## Rubinweapon (5. November 2008)

Komakomi schrieb:


> YEAH
> 
> VÖLLICH LOSGELÖST VON DER ERDE!!!.*nuschel*...völlich SCHWERELOOOOOOOOOS!!!



*gnom in mund stopf* ruhe òó


----------



## Mumble (5. November 2008)

HUMMEL HUMMEL!!!

Ich sech och nur mal moin moin, um nicht in Vergessenheit zu geraten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In jüngeren Tagen war ich einst hier oft anzutreffen, doch seitdem die dunklen Mächte des wahren Lebens mich ergriffen haben, hab ich halt nicht mehr so viel Zeit fürs Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss!


P.s.: Ich hab denn nochmal Kaffee gekocht, falls jemand möchte...^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (5. November 2008)

Rubinweapon schrieb:


> *gnom in mund stopf* ruhe òó



*zBeck*


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X12hfhsP6sk





BBBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Komakomi (5. November 2008)

Rubinweapon schrieb:


> *gnom in mund stopf* ruhe òó


.... xD


----------



## Veeenom~ (5. November 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9-eAYHooUo

> all <33


----------



## Mikolomeus (5. November 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> HUMMEL HUMMEL!!!
> 
> Ich sech och nur mal moin moin, um nicht in Vergessenheit zu geraten...
> 
> ...




ne danke hab schon, und ne gute wurstsemmel mit gurkerl ^^


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> HUMMEL HUMMEL!!!
> 
> Ich sech och nur mal moin moin, um nicht in Vergessenheit zu geraten...
> 
> ...


GIIIIEEEEEEEEF. 
mein kaffe is grade ausgeganen T.T 
und ich hab keine Kohle...


----------



## Rubinweapon (5. November 2008)

Warlocklover schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X12hfhsP6sk
> 
> 
> 
> ...




n1 vid oO lied is ja bekannt^^


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

Rubinweapon schrieb:


> n1 vid oO lied is ja bekannt^^



das lied ist..... lol... o.O


----------



## Cyringsoul (5. November 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> P.s.: Ich hab denn nochmal Kaffee gekocht, falls jemand möchte...^^




Du bist mein Held *rüber spring und kaffee klau*

<3


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

omg LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWIWtrkZxUw...feature=related


LOOOL


----------



## Mikolomeus (5. November 2008)

Warlocklover schrieb:


> omg LOL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWIWtrkZxUw...feature=related
> 
> ...



ist gestellt und keine richtige razzia


----------



## Rhinitas (5. November 2008)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> gute besserung von mir...krank sein is immer mies..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vor allem am mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir gehts ähnlich, hab bei meiner freundin gepennt weil ich frei habe.. Die musste um 8 weg, dacht ich mir "hm, mal ne runde zocken" also aufgestanden, ins bad.. Dort fiel mir dann ein " Patchday.. NEEEEIIIN"^^

Naja.. Gute besserung auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rubinweapon (5. November 2008)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> Du bist mein Held *rüber spring und kaffee klau*
> 
> <3




falls du eine frau bist mach ich dir nen heiratsantrag wenn du mit nem pot kaffee zufrieden bist XDDD


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSiSO3Dj1Ts


WOW---> wie leute süchteln


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

Rhinitas schrieb:


> Vor allem am mittwoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich versteh dich.. danke


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

Warlocklover schrieb:


> omg LOL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWIWtrkZxUw...feature=related
> 
> ...


ZOMFG...

WTF.. Das kanns jetz aber nich echt sen?!?! O_O
*sein zeug packt* *auswandert*

ganz ehrlich.. was würde dann passieren, wenn dieses Bullen in eine Writer-Session kommen? o.O


----------



## Ruven (5. November 2008)

Kurz reinschau... 

HUUHUUUU Mumble... lass mir ne Tasse über ne...


----------



## Ichini (5. November 2008)

jaja das ist leben XD


----------



## Rubinweapon (5. November 2008)

Ichini schrieb:


> jaja das ist leben XD



leben?ich kenn nur wow o.o


----------



## Artonas (5. November 2008)

*KaffeeInRaumStell* 
Guten Morgen allerseits...


----------



## Anem (5. November 2008)

Ich bin krank und seid 6 Uhr wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab schon Bude aufgeräumt, Mutter angerufen die geburtstag hat, Freund per Telefon auf der Arbeit belästigt und die Server sind immer noch nicht da -.-
wenn wenigstens was gescheites im Fernsehen laufen würde...


----------



## Ezazdin (5. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> ZOMFG...
> 
> WTF.. Das kanns jetz aber nich echt sen?!?! O_O
> *sein zeug packt* *auswandert*
> ...




das is kein ernst is die deutsche version von "Reno 911" also ne Polizei-Satire


----------



## Ichini (5. November 2008)

gz bin auch krank ...


ach ja kennt wer den film?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gtCQKiQOcI


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

Artonas schrieb:


> *KaffeeInRaumStell*
> Guten Morgen allerseits...




Hii

JEEE der Neue 40mb patch is ja mega geil

hab nun den Titel Nachtschrecken =)))


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

Anem schrieb:


> Ich bin krank und seid 6 Uhr wach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mir gehts genauso gute besserung


----------



## Ichini (5. November 2008)

mal ne frage is wer von destromath hier?


----------



## Mumble (5. November 2008)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> Du bist mein Held *rüber spring und kaffee klau*
> 
> <3




Das freut mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jederzeit wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ruven schrieb:


> Kurz reinschau...
> 
> HUUHUUUU Mumble... lass mir ne Tasse über ne...




Gugu, mein Bester!
Dir würde ich den Kaffee doch sogar auch persönlich vorbei bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







So, und jetzt muss ich schon wieder.... Tut nichts, was ich nicht auch tunm würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BABA


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

Ezazdin schrieb:


> das is kein ernst is die deutsche version von "Reno 911" also ne Polizei-Satire


Puuuh.. o.o'
hab mir schon ERNSTHBAFT überlegt, ins Ösilland auszuwandern...


----------



## Asilon (5. November 2008)

o gott...soo viele seiten...da wirst ja blöde von xD


----------



## Mikolomeus (5. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> Puuuh.. o.o'
> hab mir schon ERNSTHBAFT überlegt, ins Ösilland auszuwandern...



was heißt da ösi land?
es heißt ÖSTERREICH!

nur weil ihr neidisch auf unsere nicht geschnittenen Spiele seid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> Puuuh.. o.o'
> hab mir schon ERNSTHBAFT überlegt, ins Ösilland auszuwandern...


¨

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL  TOTLACH


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

Asilon schrieb:


> o gott...soo viele seiten...da wirst ja blöde von xD



haste etwa alle gelesen O.O


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> was heißt da ösi land?
> es heißt ÖSTERREICH!
> 
> nur weil ihr neidisch auf unsere nicht geschnittenen Spiele seid
> ...


Und jetzt rate mal, woher ich alle mien Spiele hab? *g*


----------



## Anem (5. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> Puuuh.. o.o'
> hab mir schon ERNSTHBAFT überlegt, ins Ösilland auszuwandern...



wenn man wie ich lange in der Nähe von Bremerhaven gewohnt hat isses hier drüben gar nicht so schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. November 2008)

*Server gehen on*


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

Warlocklover schrieb:


> ¨
> 
> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL  TOTLACH


[Ironie] Trifft [Warlocklover]


----------



## Gerak (5. November 2008)

wow 276 seiten


----------



## Ichini (5. November 2008)

*denk* ich glaub ich zock ne runde Warcraft 3


----------



## Mikolomeus (5. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> Und jetzt rate mal, woher ich alle mien Spiele hab? *g*



wuhahahha ^^

gut das ich österreicher bin, gell b1ubb falls du das liest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tpohrl (5. November 2008)

Herr^^ lass Hirn vom Himmel fallen^^


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

JEEEEEEEEEEEE SERVER SIND HOCH ICH GAME BABA


----------



## Mikolomeus (5. November 2008)

Warlocklover schrieb:


> JEEEEEEEEEEEE SERVER SIND HOCH ICH GAME BABA



warts ab, in 15minuten sinds wieder down xDD


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

Warlocklover schrieb:


> JEEEEEEEEEEEE SERVER SIND HOCH ICH GAME BABA


cya, captain caps.


----------



## Rubinweapon (5. November 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> warts ab, in 15minuten sinds wieder down xDD



shattrah is noch down x.x


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> cya, captain caps.




bye auswanderer


----------



## Ezazdin (5. November 2008)

eins geht noch bevor die server gleich wieder alle on sind ;>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP80qyGzls4


----------



## Hulmin (5. November 2008)

Blutdurst braucht eh noch ne Stunde, mindestens. Also kommt runter und lest n Buch.


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

sooo. ich probier jetzt, inet verbindung zu kriegen..


----------



## Artonas (5. November 2008)

Muss eh erst 41mb Patch runterladen, vorher ist nix... Menno... 

Äh, wo find ich nochmal bei buffed hier diese Beispielskillungen, die für 70 vorgeschlagen wurden? Wollt mal was nachschaun^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. November 2008)

http://www.wowbash.com/image-175.html

omg^^


http://www.wowbash.com/top100.html was für schöne unterhaltung


----------



## Rubinweapon (5. November 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> http://www.wowbash.com/image-175.html
> 
> omg^^
> 
> ...



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL XDDDD


----------



## Jings (5. November 2008)

server online? xD


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

WOHOOOOOO. habs geschafft, den WLANstick meiner muter an meinem pc zum laufen zu bekommen


----------



## Jings (5. November 2008)

Jaaa pünktlich online^!


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

und niemand sagt was *sniff* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

;P


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> WOHOOOOOO. habs geschafft, den WLANstick meiner muter an meinem pc zum laufen zu bekommen




GZ

haste 29 twinks

sag ma den real und die fraktion


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

Warlocklover schrieb:


> GZ
> 
> haste 29 twinks
> 
> sag ma den real und die fraktion


ne hab ich net, aber bin Horde @ Blutkessel


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> ne hab ich net, aber bin Horde @ Blutkessel



Ah ok

warum habt ihr soviele i-net sticks kauft euch doch eifach einen kasten wo alle i-net haben ka wie das heisst


----------



## Jings (5. November 2008)

Geil.... erst log ich mich ein auf einmal schmiert wow ab will ich mich wieder einloggen is das pw falsch nice acc. gehackt -.-


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

Warlocklover schrieb:


> Ah ok
> 
> warum habt ihr soviele i-net sticks kauft euch doch eifach einen kasten wo alle i-net haben ka wie das heisst


FAIL. 
wir haben einen verdammten Router, aber jeder braucht auch erstmal verbindung dahin?!


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> FAIL.
> wir haben einen verdammten Router, aber jeder braucht auch erstmal verbindung dahin?!




mit i-net stick lol ok


Leute wieviel Spielzeit habt ihr auf eurem Main???


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

Jings schrieb:


> Geil.... erst log ich mich ein auf einmal schmiert wow ab will ich mich wieder einloggen is das pw falsch nice acc. gehackt -.-




ou

"mitleid zeig"


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

Jings schrieb:


> Geil.... erst log ich mich ein auf einmal schmiert wow ab will ich mich wieder einloggen is das pw falsch nice acc. gehackt -.-


 OH SHIT... 

/sympathy.. 

ich hoffe das wird was....


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

Warlocklover schrieb:


> mit i-net stick lol ok
> 
> 
> Leute wieviel Spielzeit habt ihr auf eurem Main???


2 Wochen


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> 2 Wochen




hmm ich habe 1monat xD

spiele aber seit reales day


----------



## pixeljedi (5. November 2008)

Warlocklover schrieb:


> Leute wieviel Spielzeit habt ihr auf eurem Main???



ich hab auf dem  main 75 tage,18 std.
                         twink 62 tage 4  std


----------



## Isakara (5. November 2008)

Warlocklover schrieb:


> hmm ich habe 1monat xD
> 
> spiele aber seit reales day



Wat? 1 Monat in 4 Jahren? Respekt, hab ich schon mehr... Aber wayne. Bei mir hängt mal wieder der Backgrounddownloader... Grrr


----------



## Warlocklover (5. November 2008)

Isakara schrieb:


> Wat? 1 Monat in 4 Jahren? Respekt, hab ich schon mehr... Aber wayne. Bei mir hängt mal wieder der Backgrounddownloader... Grrr




danke

naja wow pausen sind üblich


----------



## Silmarilli (5. November 2008)

öhm wieso ladet ihr erst jetzt den patch runter? das hab ich um Sieben uhr vor der Arbeit beim Kaffee gemacht? und wenn ich dann nach hause komm muss ich nur noch 1-2 nachpatches und hotfixes mit 0.5 MB nachladen was dann drei jahre dauern wird .... ja ich weiss

:-)


----------



## yellowcab (5. November 2008)

Warlocklover schrieb:


> mit i-net stick lol ok
> 
> 
> Leute wieviel Spielzeit habt ihr auf eurem Main???




xD ich hab auf main 5o tage spielzeit und dann noch auf meinen anderen drei 70igern 10 - 60 tage spielzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zocke auch seit anfangan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (5. November 2008)

tach die runde ^^


----------



## pixeljedi (5. November 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> tach die runde ^^



^^ ...hörst du den hall deiner stimme durch die leeren hallen schwingen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich gloob imo is hier keiner mehr ..die server sind pünktlich on gegangen^^


mfg pixel


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

bin noch da :<


----------



## Eckhexaule (5. November 2008)

Hab null Ahnung wieviel Playtime ich hab!
Hab 9 70er aber nur einen mit t5 eq, ich glaub ich sollte mich doch auf einen konzentrieren.
Aber iwie kann ich das nicht, alle hab ich eigentlich nur als bankchar angefangen.
Aber dann tut der mir leid und ich zock den auf 70 hoch.
Hat mir da keiner einen Tip?


----------



## Rentaxi (5. November 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Hab null Ahnung wieviel Playtime ich hab!
> Hab 9 70er aber nur einen mit t5 eq, ich glaub ich sollte mich doch auf einen konzentrieren.
> Aber iwie kann ich das nicht, alle hab ich eigentlich nur als bankchar angefangen.
> Aber dann tut der mir leid und ich zock den auf 70 hoch.
> Hat mir da keiner einen Tip?




Jo ....... kündige deinen acc !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (5. November 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Hab null Ahnung wieviel Playtime ich hab!
> Hab 9 70er aber nur einen mit t5 eq, ich glaub ich sollte mich doch auf einen konzentrieren.
> Aber iwie kann ich das nicht, alle hab ich eigentlich nur als bankchar angefangen.
> Aber dann tut der mir leid und ich zock den auf 70 hoch.
> Hat mir da keiner einen Tip?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das kenn ich irgendwo her
hab zwar nur einen 70er (hexer) aber das kenn ich gut =D


----------



## Eckhexaule (5. November 2008)

Das ist mal ne gute Idee! Da spar ich sogar noch 12,99€.

Mann mann mann und was mach ich dann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann hat meine Frau niemand mehr der mit ihr WOW spielt.
Und ich will kein Aussenseiter sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (5. November 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Hab null Ahnung wieviel Playtime ich hab!
> Hab 9 70er aber nur einen mit t5 eq, ich glaub ich sollte mich doch auf einen konzentrieren.
> Aber iwie kann ich das nicht, alle hab ich eigentlich nur als bankchar angefangen.
> Aber dann tut der mir leid und ich zock den auf 70 hoch.
> Hat mir da keiner einen Tip?




spiele mit jeden char ne bestimmte zeit lang intensiev, der was dir dann am besten gefallt und mit den du am besten spielen kannst, den nimmst als main 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Christblade (5. November 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Das ist mal ne gute Idee! Da spar ich sogar noch 12,99€.
> 
> Mann mann mann und was mach ich dann?
> 
> ...




Hm............ 

Tragisch ............

Fang doch dann mit WAR an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeetoN2k (5. November 2008)

was bringt der patch? changelog pls.. oO


----------



## noizycat (5. November 2008)

Ist der Login-Server mal wieder down? ^^


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2008)

ja beim mir z.b


----------



## BadVoodoo (6. November 2008)

Ist zwar nicht Mittwoch, aber die Server sind down. Was haben die Schneesturm Leute jetzt wieder kaputt gemacht?

*Kaffee zur Beruhigung schlürft*


----------



## Mario68 (6. November 2008)

blizz schaft es immer wieder mir den morgen zu verderben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja dann erst mal nen pott kaffee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SternumVitea (6. November 2008)

haben die bei Blizz die Uhr noch nicht umgestellt? Dauert heute ja wieder ewig, bis die Server hochgefahren werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na dann zapf ich mir halt den X-ten Kaffee


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (6. November 2008)

Und ich dacht ich wäre der einzige, der nur russische Realms auswählen könnte =)


*beruhigt bin* xD


----------



## Sindoreis Schúrke (6. November 2008)

SternumVitea schrieb:


> haben die bei Blizz die Uhr noch nicht umgestellt? Dauert heute ja wieder ewig, bis die Server hochgefahren werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja 9 Uhr sollte es eigentlich wieder los gehn, gleich is es 10 hoffen wa ma das se nur die uhr nich umgestellt haben. Nich das nun alles kaputt is ^^


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (6. November 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Hab null Ahnung wieviel Playtime ich hab!
> Hab 9 70er aber nur einen mit t5 eq, ich glaub ich sollte mich doch auf einen konzentrieren.
> Aber iwie kann ich das nicht, alle hab ich eigentlich nur als bankchar angefangen.
> Aber dann tut der mir leid und ich zock den auf 70 hoch.
> Hat mir da keiner einen Tip?




Wo ich den lese...ich überlege grad ob ich meinen bankchar nicht auf 10 leveln soll um zwischen AH, Bank und Postkasten "Sprinten" nutzen zu können =)


----------



## ZeroCoolcss (6. November 2008)

ok, also liegt das mit den russischen realm net an mir...da bin ich aber erleichtert. wie kommen die Evolutionsbremsen von Blizzard auf die vollkommen bescheuerte Idee die Server an einem DONNERSTAG zu warten? Jetzt hab ich schon 5 Freistunden am Stück, und kann trotzdem net zocken xD


----------



## Pacmaniacer (6. November 2008)

Das schrieb:


> Wo ich den lese...ich überlege grad ob ich meinen bankchar nicht auf 10 leveln soll um zwischen AH, Bank und Postkasten "Sprinten" nutzen zu können =)



genau das hab ich gemacht ^^

Meine schurkin ist nun auf 17 überlege ob ich sie als PvP Bankchar mache.


----------



## tschaya (6. November 2008)

das macht blizz schon geschickt die haben uns schon dran gewöhnt das es nicht funktioniert


----------



## Jahneh (6. November 2008)

pfff ... jestern der vormittag keine wow und heute dusselige wartungsarbeiten die hätten gestern stattfinden sollen. Klar von 6 - 8 ..rofl ..verlängerung bis 9 und nu gleich 10 ... ich wette irgendwann kann man nurnoch abend ne h spielen, weil ansonsten die server down sind, warungsarbeiten durchgeführt werden, neustarts stattfinden etc.

langsam wirds echt nervig -.-


----------



## tschaya (6. November 2008)

was nervt ist dann sollen sie die mitteilung mal aktuell halten und nicht stunden später was reinschreiben


----------



## Pente (6. November 2008)

Hab ich was verpasst? Ist immernoch Mittwoch oder gar schon wieder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *auf Thread-Titel zeig* ... bitte *nur Mittwoch* posten, danke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artonas (6. November 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst? Ist immernoch Mittwoch oder gar schon wieder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Öhm, bitte noch den Link zum heutigen Flame-Thread einfügen: 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1189147


----------



## Hellfire1337 (6. November 2008)

Artonas schrieb:


> Öhm, bitte noch den Link zum heutigen Flame-Thread einfügen:
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1189147




/sign


----------



## AliasSense (6. November 2008)

Warlocklover schrieb:


> mit i-net stick lol ok
> 
> 
> Leute wieviel Spielzeit habt ihr auf eurem Main???



mainchar hat 106 tage und mit twinks ca 128 tage^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (6. November 2008)

jetzt mal ohne die Probleme, die normal sind zu würdigen:
es machen sich 2 deutliche Defizite bemerkbar!

1. Kommunikation
(Infofenster im WoW ist nicht mal mehr nur ab und zu aktuell sondern selten bis fast nie!)

2. Nachhaltigkeit
Viele verstehen, dass es halt bei einer Brückenphase Probleme geben kann, was nervt ist, dass die Server zwar immer wieder kruzfristig gewartet werden, aber es kommt so oft vor, dass viele die Geduld verlieren (verständlich). Im Prinzip wäre es besser die Server 1-2 Tage down zu behalten, so könnten die Spieler auch mehr von der WoW-freien Zeit profitieren.
Aber ich denke man hat immo noch etwas zu grosse Angst dass dann viele mal WAR beginnen würden, die es so nicht tun - naja komischer gedankengang


----------



## Melih (6. November 2008)

Heute ist mittwoch? dachte es wäre donnerstag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drachenThor (6. November 2008)

gibts denn irgendwo infos wann die server wieder on sind?


----------



## Pente (6. November 2008)

Ich mach mal vorrübergehend zu. Heut ist wie bereits erwähnt Donnerstag, nicht Mittwoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greeki (6. November 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Ich mach mal vorrübergehend zu. Heut ist wie bereits erwähnt Donnerstag, nicht Mittwoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich mach wieder auf, doch wenn wir einen erwischen der nach Serverup noch hier reinposted hat er eine Woche Forenpause.


----------



## Weidman (6. November 2008)

Greeki schrieb:


> Ich mach wieder auf, doch wenn wir einen erwischen der nach Serverup noch hier reinposted hat er eine Woche Forenpause.




Sorry für die Frage aber ist das ernst oder ironie oder so die ich nicht verstehe ?


----------



## Sorbet (6. November 2008)

vielleicht sollten wir die überweisungen an blizzard auch mal so machen

" es können zur zeit keine überweisungen an blizzard stattfinden das konto wird gewartet "


----------



## Orishano (6. November 2008)

ich finds auch ned wirklich toll, aber ich hoff ja auf ne spielzeitgutschrift dafür...
eigntlich sollte die spielzeit eh nur abgezogen werden wenn man eingeloggt is^^ der ausgeruht-bonus bringt ja ned soo viel wenn man seinen twink doch mal öfter spielt.


----------



## Nestazio (6. November 2008)

> Ich mach mal vorrübergehend zu. Heut ist wie bereits erwähnt Donnerstag, nicht Mittwoch



in meinen augen ist der threadtitel ironisch aufzufassen und gilt allgemein wenn die server down sind, denn schließlich ist er aus diesem zweck erstellt worden. (server down- wartungsarbeiten - langeweile- forum!)

es ist also egal ob heut mittwoch oder donnerstag ist, selbst wenn freitag wäre. ich würd mich an jedem morgen fragen "ist heut mittwoche, warum sind die server (schon wieder) down!?"

so, jetzt sperr mich ^^


----------



## Toamar (6. November 2008)

Greeki schrieb:


> Ich mach wieder auf, doch wenn wir einen erwischen der nach Serverup noch hier reinposted hat er eine Woche Forenpause.



Abspracheprobleme bei buffed ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. November 2008)

> Realm News
> 
> Wartungsarbeiten, 6/11
> 
> ...



aktueller stand


----------



## Ruven (6. November 2008)

Weidman schrieb:


> Sorry für die Frage aber ist das ernst oder ironie oder so die ich nicht verstehe ?



Ich denke mal das iss toternst...


----------



## Domiel (6. November 2008)

hallo mod pente!
guck mal hier ist auch ein sinnfreier thread..
aber an den traust du dich wahrscheinlich nicht ran, weil es dann ärger vom chef geben würde..
also bitte..
schließe nicht einfach threads mit fadenscheinigen begründungen! :-(


----------



## aixo (6. November 2008)

Pente: LMAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bist hier wohl die ganz krasse, die allen mit Forenpause droht, was? Mach mir den gefallen, sperr mein Konto - Ist ja auch das einfachste, wenn man einfach mal einen Thread eines User closed, damit er nichts mehr sagen kann. Da kommt man nach längerer Zeit mal wieder ins Forum, und das erste was man liest ist Bullshit - es ist ja das Buffedforum, aber neu daran ist: Jetzt schreiben die Mods schon Bullshit. Als wenn man einen Thread für EINEN Tag bräuchte. Früher konnte hier in den Thread noch jeder reinschreiben, der langweile hatte, oder bei dem irgendwas nicht ging. Klar, es war auch viel Spam dabei, aber hey? Was solls. Spam gehört zu nem Forum wie die Axt zu Zam. Ich frage mich, wie es Leute wie du zum Mod schaffen. Ich mein' wenn du Aktzeptanz und Kontrolle suchst, bewirb dich bei der Polizei, dort kannst dann auch sagen: Beim nächsten Mal gibts Autopause.

Also, dann refresht immer schön euer Game, damit hier niemand mehr reinschreibt sobald die Server wieder online sind! Und machts gut ohne mich - ich krieg jetzt "FRUCHTALA.. falsch "Forenpause".

*kopfschüttelndn'anderesforumsuch*

PS: Und sorry an die anderen Forenuser, dass ich den Serverdown-Thread für meine Meinung benutze - Mein Meinungsthread wurde - ha wie könnts anders sein - von Pente geschlossen..
PSS: Domiel, Pente hat genau diesen Thread hier vorhin geschlossen.. ^^


----------



## Schleppel (6. November 2008)

will man in ruhe ruf grinden nach der arbeit was is....server down,toll


----------



## Greeki (6. November 2008)

Weidman schrieb:


> Sorry für die Frage aber ist das ernst oder ironie oder so die ich nicht verstehe ?



Ja das ist ernst, der Thread ist eigentlich für die Mittwochwartungsarbeiten gedacht, jetzt ist er nur offen weil es mal Donnerstagswartungen gibt. Wenn die Server up sind und ihr noch immer spammen wollt dann kommt ins IRC, in die Shoutbox oder nehmt andere Alternativen.



Toamar schrieb:


> Abspracheprobleme bei buffed ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir sitzen nicht nebeneinander, ehrlich gesagt haben wir ein paar hundert Kilometer Distanz zwischen uns da passiert sowas mal. (wir sind auch nur Menschen)



Domiel schrieb:


> hallo mod pente!
> guck mal hier ist auch ein sinnfreier thread..
> aber an den traust du dich wahrscheinlich nicht ran, weil es dann ärger vom chef geben würde..
> also bitte..
> schließe nicht einfach threads mit fadenscheinigen begründungen! :-(



Ich trau mich ran... Wer denkt Mods provozieren zu können oder gar beleidigen zu wollen (nein das hast du grade nicht ich sags nur der Allgemeinheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) trifft auch bei Zam auf kein offenes Ohr.

und @ Aixo: Ich hätte ihn genau so geschlossen wie jeder andere Buffed Mod auch. Pente war halt am schnellsten. Übrigens wer denkt ausföllig werden zu können (und zwar egal gegen wen) ist hier im falschen Thread. Wir tolerieren sowas überhaupt nicht und ich hoffe ihr könnt das verstehen.


----------



## Luke Skywalker (6. November 2008)

Greeki schrieb:


> Ich mach wieder auf, doch wenn wir einen erwischen der nach Serverup noch hier reinposted hat er eine Woche Forenpause.


Moderation von der feinsten Sorte, erst die Moderationslinie von dem Kollegen zerhauen und dann den Benutzer auch noch mit Ausschluss drohen, nachdem die eigentlich Regelung gelockert wurde und nicht 100% für jeden nachvollziehbar ist (<ironie>Wir sitzen ja alle nun vor'm PC und melden uns alle 5 min an, um zu sehen ob wir uns weiter der WoW-Sucht hingeben können</ironie>). Das gehört sich so nicht und ist überhaupt nicht Communityfördernd, sondern eher das komplette Gegenteil. Von der Vorbildfunktion eines Moderators mal ganz zu schweigen.

Kaum bin hier angemeldet schon kommen solche Sachen zum Vorschein. Ist dieses (WoW-)Gehabe auch hier in der Moderation durchgängig so schlimm, oder ist das hier eine Ausnahme?


Gruß,
Luke


----------



## Benmotu (6. November 2008)

Nunja aber ist es Lieber, das die Leute zu jedem Server Down ein Beitrag eröffnen ?? Ich meine dann lasst sie doch Lieber hier Posten, und nennt denn Treath um. Weil mal ehrlich, jetzt kommt bald das Addon da kann es jeden Tag passieren das der Server Down ist, und da würde es ja passen, das man hier rein schreibt und nicht 1000 Beiträge eröffnet. Das ist leichter für die User und leichter für euch Mods.


----------



## SonicOne (6. November 2008)

Das ist echt arm. Aber als Nichtbeteiligter ganz witzig zu lesen. Als nächstes kommt dann Schwanzvergleich?


----------



## Nestazio (6. November 2008)

SonicOne schrieb:


> Das ist echt arm. Aber als Nichtbeteiligter ganz witzig zu lesen. Als nächstes kommt dann Schwanzvergleich?




deine gedankengänge soll einer verstehen!?! -.-


----------



## Lillyan (6. November 2008)

Wer Kritik an den Moderatoren hat darf sich gerne per PM an den Moderator wenden oder aber sich bei ZAM beschweren, der sich der Sache annimmt. Der Thread allerdings ist nicht dazu da um über die Arbeit der Mods zu diskutieren.

Der Thread ist nur offen, da es Wartungsarbeiten sind und alle Realms derzeit offline sind. Man muss nicht für jeden kleinen Serverdown einen neuen Thread eröffnen, meist haben sich derlei Probleme wieder nach ein paar Minuten und selbst wenn nicht können wir bei Buffed nicht viel daran ändern und auch wenn es mit Leid tut einige Illusionen zu zerstören: Buffed ist kein "Ich vertreibe mir meine langeweile durch Spam und Flame"- Forum, sondern eine Diskussions- und Informationsplattform. Threads wie der Nachtschwärmer und der Mittwochsthread sind jediglich ein Zugeständnis, von vielen auch Honeypot genannt.


----------



## Jumpar (6. November 2008)

hi leute

das hab ich grad auf mmo-champion gelesen:

In preparation for Wrath of the Lich King, we will be performing an 8 hour Armory maintenance beginning on November 6, at 6AM PST. The extensive changes and feature additions in Wrath of the Lich King mean that we also have to update the Armory to reflect those changes. As part of the maintenance, all character data will be reset, and character profiles will be repopulated as players log into World of Warcraft. We thank you for your patience during the maintenance.


----------



## theyang (6. November 2008)

hi leute!

klar is es nervig wenn die server (wie es mom zur zeit läuft bei blizz) down sind. würd auch lieber farmen gehn naja is mal so. was mich am meisten nervt ist ne ankündigung zur einer uhrzeit zb.9:00 uhr und dann doch wieder verlängert um ca 2h und dann wieder und wieder. also da fühle ich mich ein bischen verarscht. klar ist es nicht einfach das mann es jeden recht macht, aber schätze das die blizzmitarbeiter auch alles machen das es funkt aber wäre es nicht einfache einfach mal zu posten (wenn mal eion prob kommt was ja mom is das man ne glei beheben kann sprich 1-2h) zb. server von 06:00uhr down wegen wartungsarbeiten leider keine genaue zeitangabe wann der server wieder läuft.

ok haben 3 tage bekommen von blizz find ich recht und schön.

was ich so gelesen habe wollens ja nur addons rausbringen bis 100 (sprich da kommen no 2 smile.gif). da wir ja alle zahlen wäre nice wenn blizz bei addon 80-90 das auf der hp frei zu download geben würde (wunschtraum). aber wäre mal ein gutes geschenk für die spieler die zahlen wie die blöden und der konzern sich dumm und dämlichverdient.

mfg

Elfchen


----------



## Majokat (6. November 2008)

Jumpar schrieb:


> hi leute
> 
> das hab ich grad auf mmo-champion gelesen:
> 
> In preparation for Wrath of the Lich King, we will be performing an 8 hour Armory maintenance beginning on November 6, at 6AM PST. The extensive changes and feature additions in Wrath of the Lich King mean that we also have to update the Armory to reflect those changes. As part of the maintenance, all character data will be reset, and character profiles will be repopulated as players log into World of Warcraft. We thank you for your patience during the maintenance.



das heißt die Server sind erst wieder um 14Uhr online?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dazar (6. November 2008)

wenigstens bekommt man ab und an einen gratis-tag ... da sind solche downs doch leicht zu verschmerzen


----------



## bigenni (6. November 2008)

Dazar schrieb:


> wenigstens bekommt man ab und an einen gratis-tag ... da sind solche downs doch leicht zu verschmerzen




finde ich net ... iss schön und gut mit den freitagen...aber trotzdem finde ich es sch..........,da hat man schon ma frei und dann sowas...echt ärgerlich


----------



## Federvieh (6. November 2008)

lieber sind jetzt die server mal nen halben tag down wie nächste woche donnerstag wenn jeder loslegen möcht.


----------



## ZeroCoolcss (6. November 2008)

In preparation for Wrath of the Lich King, we will be performing an 8 hour Armory maintenance beginning on November 6, at 6AM PST. The extensive changes and feature additions in Wrath of the Lich King mean that we also have to update the Armory to reflect those changes. As part of the maintenance, all character data will be reset, and character profiles will be repopulated as players log into World of Warcraft. We thank you for your patience during the maintenance.

kann mir das mal jmd übersetzen? Was wird zurückgesetzt?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. November 2008)

Majokat schrieb:


> das heißt die Server sind erst wieder um 14Uhr online?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


omg^^ in dem zitat steht das das armory down ist bis 14:00, nicht das die wow server down sind


----------



## Nisbo (6. November 2008)

die Profile bei be.imba & Co


----------



## Refindor (6. November 2008)

*wohnung aufräumen
*Wäsche waschen
*ausgiebig frühstücken
*schauen ob die Tage was kulturelles los is
*mal wieder mit Mutti telefonieren
*rechnungen sortieren
*einkaufen gehen

nur mal ein Auszug aus rl falls jemand nicht weiß was er tun soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orishano (6. November 2008)

Das Arsenal:
In preparation for Wrath of the Lich King, we will be performing an 8 hour* Armory maintenance *beginning on November 6, at 6AM PST. The extensive changes and feature additions in Wrath of the Lich King mean that we also have to *update the Armory* to reflect those changes. As part of the maintenance, all character data will be reset, and character profiles will be repopulated as players log into World of Warcraft. We thank you for your patience during the maintenance.

edith: ups da war wohl jmd schneller^^


----------



## TheNuke (6. November 2008)

was mich am meisten stört ist das sie hinschreiben von 6:30 - 8:00 Uhr es ist jetzt 11 uhr und nix ist. Wenn blizzard das zum ersten mal passieren würde währe es ja kein problem aber das passiert schon gefühlt zum 100000sten mal. Ich bin jedenfalls extrem genervt von diesen zeitangaben


----------



## Melad (6. November 2008)

bigenni schrieb:


> finde ich net ... iss schön und gut mit den freitagen...aber trotzdem finde ich es sch..........,da hat man schon ma frei und dann sowas...echt ärgerlich



klar ärgerlich aber so ist es nunmal im Leben man bekommt nich immer was man will nichtmal was man verdient^^


----------



## Federvieh (6. November 2008)

ja aber mann kennt es ja schon. klar is ärgerlich aber bringt halt leider auch nix sich dajetzt drüber aufzuregen 

also: ruhe bewahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mag wer nen kaffee? *anbiet*


----------



## Nestazio (6. November 2008)

Melad schrieb:


> klar ärgerlich aber so ist es nunmal im Leben man bekommt nich immer was man will nichtmal was man verdient^^




oder was man bezahlt! .oO(-.-)


----------



## Melad (6. November 2008)

Federvieh schrieb:


> ja aber mann kennt es ja schon. klar is ärgerlich aber bringt halt leider auch nix sich dajetzt drüber aufzuregen
> 
> also: ruhe bewahren
> 
> ...



klar kaffe gerne


----------



## Melad (6. November 2008)

Nestazio schrieb:


> oder was man bezahlt! .oO(-.-)




woah haste doch Tatsache 20 Cent umsonst bezahlt^^


----------



## Nestazio (6. November 2008)

Federvieh schrieb:


> ja aber mann kennt es ja schon. klar is ärgerlich aber bringt halt leider auch nix sich dajetzt drüber aufzuregen
> 
> also: ruhe bewahren
> 
> mag wer nen kaffee? *anbiet*




ich nehm einen, wäre schön wenn du noch nen löffel kakao rein machen könntst, danke.    *wait-mod-on*


----------



## Refindor (6. November 2008)

Spaßig finde ich dass sich die Leute über ihre 13 euro im Monat aufregen..also ich kann vom monat wenn ich will 30 von 31 Tagen spielen der rest is vielleicht downtime das macht pro tag 0,43 Cent..uiuiui da muss man echt ein fass aufmachen für...

(und ja die zahlen sind alle gerundet)


----------



## Naturo (6. November 2008)

Auf vielen seiten meinen die die server wären on wie z.B. die Realmstatusseite auf wow-europe, nur leider sind sies für mich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melad (6. November 2008)

Naturo schrieb:


> Auf vielen seiten meinen die die server wären on wie z.B. die Realmstatusseite auf wow-europe, nur leider sind sies für mich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




die Liste spinnt öfter mal rum^^


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (6. November 2008)

Refindor schrieb:


> *wohnung aufräumen
> *Wäsche waschen
> *ausgiebig frühstücken
> *schauen ob die Tage was kulturelles los is
> ...



*blitzt
*riecht frühlingsfrisch und ist kuschelweich
*Aber Hallo...ist doch schon bald Mittag und es köchelt auch schon
*Ist. Freitag ist zum Beispiel wieder was in der City los mit Musik und Tanz =)
*Die is grad auf der Arbeit und hat bestimm tkeine zeit
*die hab ich soweit bezahlt, und der Postbote war noch nciht da...hoffe der bringt auch keine neuen
*der Kühlschrank ist voll

Ausserdem ist mein Auto gewaschen, ich habs sogar neu versichert (weniger km) und habe Daueraufträge eingerichtet. habe meinem Opa sein W-LAN fit gemacht und habe ihm Blumenerde und Medikamente geholt. Ich könte jetzt noch joggen gehen. Aber das ist in meine Augen einer der sinnfreiesten Sportarten der Welt (wenn ich renne, dann iwas hinterher).
Tja die freien Tag enähern sich dem ende...da hat man doch alles erledigt =)


----------



## Federvieh (6. November 2008)

ok hier isser - frisch gekocht 

*nen teblett mit vollen kaffee-pötten, milch und zucker hinstell*

so wartet sichs doch viel angenehmer auf die server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirCotare (6. November 2008)

> XIII Erstattung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nestazio (6. November 2008)

Refindor schrieb:


> ..also ich kann vom monat wenn ich will 30 von 31 Tagen spielen der rest is vielleicht downtime ...




das will ich sehen!  ^^


----------



## terrorx1 (6. November 2008)

diese downtimes regen mich auf =) finger gebrochen ,musste net zu schule und dann sind noch die server off =)


----------



## Shedanhul (6. November 2008)

Toll wird meinen Thread gelöscht und einfach auf den verwiesen.
TOPIC: Ist heute MITTWOCH und dein Server down ?
Hey heute is Donnerstag oder nich ?
Egal.

Ps:Ich lass mich nur von einem flamen und nich von so nem Hexenkind....
Wenn einer flamen darf dann B1ubb sonst keiner -;-


----------



## Moktheshock (6. November 2008)

Das schrieb:


> *blitzt
> *riecht frühlingsfrisch und ist kuschelweich
> *Aber Hallo...ist doch schon bald Mittag und es köchelt auch schon
> *Ist. Freitag ist zum Beispiel wieder was in der City los mit Musik und Tanz =)
> ...



ohhh man warum klaut ihr mir meine gedanken :-D


----------



## bigenni (6. November 2008)

Refindor schrieb:


> Spaßig finde ich dass sich die Leute über ihre 13 euro im Monat aufregen..also ich kann vom monat wenn ich will 30 von 31 Tagen spielen der rest is vielleicht downtime das macht pro tag 0,43 Cent..uiuiui da muss man echt ein fass aufmachen für...
> 
> (und ja die zahlen sind alle gerundet)



also über die 13 eus im monat mache ich mir keine soregn...verdiene ja genug....^^...mir geht es nur darum,das sich das jetzt in letzter zeit ziemlich höft mit diesen wartungsarbeiten...ja ich weiss nähste woche kommt das addon...aber trotzdem...es nervt einfach nur


----------



## Nestazio (6. November 2008)

Nestazio schrieb:


> in meinen augen ist der threadtitel ironisch aufzufassen und gilt allgemein wenn die server down sind, denn schließlich ist er aus diesem zweck erstellt worden. (server down- wartungsarbeiten - langeweile- forum!)
> 
> es ist also egal ob heut mittwoch oder donnerstag ist, selbst wenn freitag wäre. ich würd mich an jedem morgen fragen "ist heut mittwoche, warum sind die server (schon wieder) down!?"
> 
> so, jetzt sperr mich ^^




ich muss mich mal wiederholen...weil..einfach so.

und danke für den kaffee!


----------



## Slavery (6. November 2008)

Donnerstag
Das heisst: Hört auf zu posten ihr ...


----------



## Janyne1979 (6. November 2008)

Nein,es ist nicht Mittwoch und die Server sind,wie in letzter Zeit dauernd,schon wieder down. Wenn die schon mit den Patches nix geregelt bekommen,wie soll das dann erst nach dem Addon werden?
Hab bereits gestern meinen Plan zum Mitternachtsverkauf zu gehen begraben. Für was soll ich mich da irgendwo mitten in der Nacht hinstellen wenn dann sicher sowieso nix geht! Für ein Spiel das kostenpflichtig ist,ist das gerade ein wirkliches Armutszeugnis!!

So,genug ausgekotzt,dann mach ich jetzt meinen Haushalt und Blizz kann mich mal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QMaster30 (6. November 2008)

terrorx1 schrieb:


> diese downtimes regen mich auf =) finger gebrochen ,musste net zu schule und dann sind noch die server off =)




Wenn du mit gebrochenem Finger WOW spielen kannst, kannste auch zur Schule gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## terrorx1 (6. November 2008)

> verdiene ja genug



aber nicht alle,manche sind schüler oder arbeitslos =) die wollen schon was für ihr geld^^


----------



## Skelettkrieger (6. November 2008)

trefft euch halt im ts und macht das miteinander
^^
youtube surfen ich heul gleich vor lachen


----------



## terrorx1 (6. November 2008)

jo war aber erst heut morgen beim arzt und sollte heute net direkt zur schule^^ hab erst vorhin gips bekommen xD und meine finger mit den ich zocke sind ja auch noch frei^^


----------



## Federvieh (6. November 2008)

QMaster30 schrieb:


> Wenn du mit gebrochenem Finger WOW spielen kannst, kannste auch zur Schule gehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sehe ich genau so


----------



## ZeroCoolcss (6. November 2008)

hast dus gut...ich vermisse einen weisheitszahn...obwohl...der steht hier in soner netten dose....hat der zahnarzt mir mitgegeben....


----------



## bigenni (6. November 2008)

terrorx1 schrieb:


> aber nicht alle,manche sind schüler oder arbeitslos =) die wollen schon was für ihr geld^^



das war ja auch nur spartanisch gemeint...ich bin eh auch nur arbeitslos...leider....


----------



## Melad (6. November 2008)

Shedanhul schrieb:


> Toll wird meinen Thread gelöscht und einfach auf den verwiesen.
> TOPIC: Ist heute MITTWOCH und dein Server down ?
> Hey heute is Donnerstag oder nich ?
> Egal.
> ...




Hexenkind?


----------



## Federvieh (6. November 2008)

terrorx1 schrieb:


> jo war aber erst heut morgen beim arzt und sollte heute net direkt zur schule^^ hab erst vorhin gips bekommen xD und meine finger mit den ich zocke sind ja auch noch frei^^



frage: wie spielst du? also ich brauch so ziemlich alle finger zum zocken - und sei es nur um den chat zu bedienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morlocus (6. November 2008)

Na ja, die 13 € sind für mich nicht unbedingt n Argument um mich aufzuregen.

Finde nur das die Infopolitik überarbeitet werden sollte. Tut es denn so weh mal n paar Worte mehr zu schreiben und kurz andeuten wo das Problem liegt oder was gemacht wird. Es geht ja nicht darum jeden kleinsten Schritt mitzuteilen, aber einfach mal zu sagen das man die Schnittstelle zum Arsenal überarbeiten muss, oder das Mob xy massive Probleme verursacht würde auch nicht weh tun.

11 mio Kunden könnte man ruhig ein bisschen ernster nehmen und wenigstens ein paar Infos rausrücken, dann würden sich zumindest ein Teil der Spieler ein bisschen ernster genommen fühlen und einem Großteil der Spam und Heulfreds gleich der Boden unter den Füßen weggezogen werden.

An "When its done" hab ich mich ja gewöhnt wenn es bei Blizz um Releasedaten für Games geht, aber bei Serverdowns würde ich schon gerne ein kleines bisschen mehr erfahren.

MFG

Morlocus


----------



## ZeroCoolcss (6. November 2008)

ich brauch den rechten kleinen finger net....sonst alle xD


----------



## Zoliya (6. November 2008)

Na das ist ja mal nen tolles Geburtstagsgeschenk von BlizZ...jetzt hab ich mal keine FH und dann sind die server offline (


----------



## DarkStar89 (6. November 2008)

Morgen

Mir sind die ausfälle jetzt lieber als Nächste wochen zum Addon Start.


----------



## Federvieh (6. November 2008)

ZeroCoolcss schrieb:


> ich brauch den rechten kleinen finger net....sonst alle xD



hm das ist also das laster wenn mann 10 finger schreiben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rechter kleiner finger = enter taste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich wär also verloren.
aber auf jeden fall gute besserung mit deinem fingerchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melad (6. November 2008)

Zoliya schrieb:


> Na das ist ja mal nen tolles Geburtstagsgeschenk von BlizZ...jetzt hab ich mal keine FH und dann sind die server offline (




Happy Birthday  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZeroCoolcss (6. November 2008)

du hast geburtstag? Na dann viele Glückwünsche von mir!


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (6. November 2008)

Zum Thema von wegen 0,43 Cent

Klar tut das nicht weh wenn man Geld verdient.
Aber es nervt. Ist wie mit der Bahn. Klar kommt da irgendwann mal nen Zug, der dich mitnimmt mit deinem Ticket, aber der kommt auch nicht pünktlich.
Momentan sogar der selbe Grund...Wartungsarbeiten =)

Nur das bei der bahn auch noch der Service beschissen ist. Bei Blizz konnte ich mich noch nicht wirklich beschweren.

btw. Danke für den Kaffee.


Und Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit deiner Geburtstagsdowntime...extra für dich =)


----------



## Melad (6. November 2008)

DarkStar89 schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> Mir sind die ausfälle jetzt lieber als Nächste wochen zum Addon Start.




was meinst du was nächste Woche los ist. Glaubst doch nich echt das du am Do. nach Nordend gehen wirst oder die Tage darauf dort normal leveln kannst oder?


----------



## Drukay (6. November 2008)

An alle die hoffen, wenn diese Woche die Server down sind, klappt nächste beim Addon alles: DAS GLAUBT IHR JA WOHL NICHT WIRKLICH???? xD

-> da war schon jmd schneller^^


----------



## Federvieh (6. November 2008)

Zoliya schrieb:


> Na das ist ja mal nen tolles Geburtstagsgeschenk von BlizZ...jetzt hab ich mal keine FH und dann sind die server offline (



glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## terrorx1 (6. November 2008)

meine linke hand ist im gips und ich kann halt net so gut chatten/zocken wie ohne gips aber das reicht =) nur meine linke hat ist en bissl steif wegen dem gips,alle meine finger sind sonst frei aber auch nur beschränkt


----------



## Federvieh (6. November 2008)

Drukay schrieb:


> An alle die hoffen, wenn diese Woche die Server down sind, klappt nächste beim Addon alles: DAS GLAUBT IHR JA WOHL NICHT WIRKLICH???? xD




aber wir HOFFEN




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt


----------



## Moktheshock (6. November 2008)

Zoliya schrieb:


> Na das ist ja mal nen tolles Geburtstagsgeschenk von BlizZ...jetzt hab ich mal keine FH und dann sind die server offline (



alles gute naja ^^ sie lassen dich heute an deinem bday leiden das ich morgen auf meinem party machen kann^^


----------



## bigenni (6. November 2008)

Melad schrieb:


> was meinst du was nächste Woche los ist. Glaubst doch nich echt das du am Do. nach Nordend gehen wirst oder die Tage darauf dort normal leveln kannst oder?







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 riiiichhhhttiggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Drukay (6. November 2008)

Naja, ganz ehrlich, hoffen tu ich´s auch, aber wirklich dran glauben?....


----------



## Melad (6. November 2008)

Federvieh schrieb:


> aber wir HOFFEN
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich helf dir Donnerstag gern beim begraben^^


----------



## Federvieh (6. November 2008)

terrorx1 schrieb:


> meine linke hand ist im gips und ich kann halt net so gut chatten/zocken wie ohne gips aber das reicht =) nur meine linke hat ist en bissl steif wegen dem gips,alle meine finger sind sonst frei aber auch nur beschränkt




ich möchte einmal in meinem leben auch mal irgendwas haben dass mich so 1-2 wochen außer gefecht setzt und ich mir nen gelben verdiene damit..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Funnystrike (6. November 2008)

gogo leute 1400seiten schaffen wir noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Federvieh (6. November 2008)

Melad schrieb:


> ich helf dir Donnerstag gern beim begraben^^



alles klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


is notiert - meld dich einfach bei mir am do aufm buffedprofil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (6. November 2008)

Federvieh schrieb:


> ich möchte einmal in meinem leben auch mal irgendwas haben dass mich so 1-2 wochen außer gefecht setzt und ich mir nen gelben verdiene damit.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich könnte dir freundschaftlich die Beine brechen xD


----------



## Nestazio (6. November 2008)

Joa Happy Birthday!

und als kleines present...(i fands/finds lustig): WoW - Jetzt auch an der Börse. =)


und btw, nächste woche wird noch schlimmer...*versprech ^^


----------



## Anmarie (6. November 2008)

FemmeTotal schrieb:


> <----- Hausfrau und Mutti
> 
> 
> Beste Arbeitszeiten der Welt
> ...




me2


EDIT: netter Zeitvetreib für zwischnedurch sind kleine , feine kostenlose Browsergame


----------



## Zoliya (6. November 2008)

danke danke für die glückwünsche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich werde meine"Geburtstagsdowntime" (tolles wort)^^ genießen...
aber wie blizz es so will sind die offiziellen Foren auch noch down (zumindest bei mir)^^


----------



## terrorx1 (6. November 2008)

so toll ist das nicht muss ja morgen wieder zur schule aber bin 3-4 wochen verkrüppelt


----------



## Hinterhältiger (6. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkStar89 (6. November 2008)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt ^^
Aber die Erfahrung sagt das es immer anders kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Federvieh (6. November 2008)

Das schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir freundschaftlich die Beine brechen xD



naja lieber nen finger - allein laufen und so würd ich schon noch gern können.
und wer auf die idee mit dem keiferbruch kommt: NEIN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (6. November 2008)

Anmarie schrieb:


> me2
> 
> 
> EDIT: netter Zeitvetreib für zwischnedurch sind kleine , feine kostenlose Browsergame



hausfrau und mutti is en 24 stunden job wahhhh ne danke lieber 8-10 stunden im büro rumdopsen^^


----------



## Melad (6. November 2008)

Zoliya schrieb:


> danke danke für die glückwünsche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jop die haben es hinter sich seit Blizz um 11 auf unbestimmte Zeit verlängert hat^^

Is immer das Gleiche man muß schon fast Absicht unterstellen^^


----------



## Scyphus (6. November 2008)

spielen will.... spielen will... spielen will WAHHHHHHHHHHHHH :< 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melad (6. November 2008)

Anmarie schrieb:


> me2
> 
> 
> EDIT: netter Zeitvetreib für zwischnedurch sind kleine , feine kostenlose Browsergame



welches spielst du? ich kann dir www.travian.de empfehlen wenn du bock hast Welt 6 im SO findest du Baaaamm des wäre ich


----------



## Seriná (6. November 2008)

da hat man mal frei und dann sowas... an eine DONNERSTAG!!!!^^


----------



## Vilgard (6. November 2008)

na wenn schon ein Online game dann die-staemme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilriad (6. November 2008)

Öh also was nu?!

Der eine Mod schreibt dass hier nur Mittwochs gepostet werden soll.
Der andere schließt einen Thread und verweist auf diesen hier dass man hier schreiben soll...

Ja was nu? Absprache? Hu?


Ich brauch KEKSE!

Gil


----------



## Frinja (6. November 2008)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> hausfrau und mutti is en 24 stunden job wahhhh ne danke lieber 8-10 stunden im büro rumdopsen^^



Mein ich eigendlich auch hab selber Kinder! Die würden mir garnet die Zeit zum Spielen lassen schließlich wollen die meine Aufmerksamkeit! Von daher spielt man dann wenn se Pennen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melad (6. November 2008)

Vilgard schrieb:


> na wenn schon ein Online game dann die-staemme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




die Stämme is Travian für arme find ich habs mal versucht aber durch die Truppenbegrenzung fehlt die Herrausforderung ne Armee am laufen zu halten die mehr als 10 fache deiner Getreideprodi frisst weg und dann ist es lahm.


----------



## Uldart (6. November 2008)

Mahlzeit....

ÄHMMM.... ist heute nicht eigentlich Donnerstag ????

oder befinde ich mich in einem Paralleluniversum ?

Na ja, hoffen wir das die Server bald wieder laufen....


----------



## Emscher (6. November 2008)

mano die meinten doch wohl nicht wartungsarbeiten von 6.30 uhr bis 8.00 uhr (20 Uhr) ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Longdrink (6. November 2008)

wehe das event geht heute nicht weiter!!!! hab teh need auf teh event....

Langeweile trifft Longdrink kritisch für *schnaaaaaaaaaarch*


----------



## ZeroCoolcss (6. November 2008)

<ironie> ich glaub ich versuchs mal mit hasch xD das kann ich wenigstens konsumieren wann ich will, und muss nicht erst auf den nächsten schneesturm warten </ironie>

und wehe ich bekomm jetzt ne sperre. mein realm is immer noch off xD


----------



## Naturo (6. November 2008)

die ersten server sind on!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trojka (6. November 2008)

ich weiss auch ned was los isst, is mal 1 threat offen wird er geschlossen, die einen weisen hier hin die einen nicht. ähm loooool??
ihr habt wohl auch langweile wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melad (6. November 2008)

die ersten Server kommen online^^mal sehen wie lange.

ich sag schonmal cu bis nächste woche


----------



## Funnystrike (6. November 2008)

Naturo schrieb:


> die ersten server sind on!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ENDLICH!!


----------



## Wattie (6. November 2008)

Aber die falschen Ahhhhh, Oo Sucht ist schon was feines.


----------



## ZeroCoolcss (6. November 2008)

ich will auf blackmoore!!! verdammt der kommt immer als einer der letzten on...ka warum, is aber so ^^


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (6. November 2008)

Na super...Lothar lässt sich mal wieder bitten...

Dabei ist mein Onkel (Derjenige der Blizz zu dem Namen inspiriert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) doch sonst so zuverlässig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warlordkang (6. November 2008)

Das schrieb:


> Na super...Lothar lässt sich mal wieder bitten...
> 
> Dabei ist mein Onkel (Derjenige der Blizz zu dem Namen inspiriert hat
> 
> ...



Na Onkel Lothar war schon nicht mehr der jüngste als er von Doomhammer getötet wurde, glaube der Server mit seinem Namen leidet noch nach. ^^


----------



## Schleppel (6. November 2008)

das syndikat spielt auch nich seine vollen möglichkeiten aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noralya (6. November 2008)

jaja das ist blizzard ob sie wohl heute alles wieder zurücksetzen, was sie gestern erst neu gemacht haben? ganz schönes chaos in der letzten zeit








FÜR DIE HORDE!!!!!


----------



## noralya (6. November 2008)

noralya schrieb:


> jaja das ist blizzard ob sie wohl heute alles wieder zurücksetzen, was sie gestern erst neu gemacht haben? ganz schönes chaos in der letzten zeit
> 
> 
> 
> ...





heute ist midotag


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (6. November 2008)

Warlordkang schrieb:


> Na Onkel Lothar war schon nicht mehr der jüngste als er von Doomhammer getötet wurde, glaube der Server mit seinem Namen leidet noch nach. ^^




Ich stelle mir grad meinen Onkel Loddar in einem epischen Kampf mit Doomhammer vor xD inklusive Bierbauch, DAckel und kissen im Fenster.

Wäre wahrscheinlich dann aber BM Hunter und der Dackel-Crit von Fass beträgt 2k =)


----------



## Oglokk (6. November 2008)

Sollten mal die alten Server wegwerfen und neuere anschaffen Antonidas is immer bis zuletzt down.Aber hey was solls man gewöhnt sich an alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warlordkang (6. November 2008)

Dackel sind auch sehr gefährlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (6. November 2008)

Oglokk schrieb:


> Sollten mal die alten Server wegwerfen und neuere anschaffen Antonidas is immer bis zuletzt down.Aber hey was solls man gewöhnt sich an alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



glaub ned dass ich mich jemals daran gewöhne.
naja vllt ab 80 mit nem serverwechsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oglokk (6. November 2008)

Dackel = Wadenbiss +25     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mgh (6. November 2008)

ich hasse es wenn bei serverstatus alles auf grün ist aber die server doch down sind ^.^


----------



## noralya (6. November 2008)

@ das brot sind eure frauen so hässlich das die horde die ratten bevorzugt?





................und die Ratten schwanger...


----------



## Oglokk (6. November 2008)

mgh schrieb:


> ich hasse es wenn bei serverstatus alles auf grün ist aber die server doch down sind ^.^




Das ist doch normal in letzter Zeit.
Die haben soviel Arbeit die altersschwachen Server am Leben zu halten als
sich um die einzelnen Pages zu kümmern.

Aber in deren Haut mag ich gar nicht stecken hinter denen is bestimmt der Boss mit der Peitsche
am schlagen das die hinnemachen.Ich glaub Blizzard hat für jeden Mitarbeiter noch nen Psycho Fritzen
eingestellt damit die nach feierabend nen bischen auffem sofa sich ausheulen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und die Tage die wir frei bekommen für die Unannehmlichkeiten werden denen
bestimmt vom Gehalt abgezogen hihi


----------



## Warlordkang (6. November 2008)

> @ das brot sind eure frauen so hässlich das die horde die ratten bevorzugt?



Sind eher etwas zu schmächtig für gestandene Hordenkrieger. ^^ Wobei glaube ich die Forsaken nicht mal mehr einen besonderen Sexualltrieb besitzen dürften und die Blutelfen wohl zu arrogant sind für solche Dinge.


----------



## Oglokk (6. November 2008)

Warlordkang schrieb:


> Sind eher etwas zu schmächtig für gestandene Hordenkrieger. ^^ Wobei glaube ich die Forsaken nicht mal mehr einen besonderen Sexualltrieb besitzen dürften und die Blutelfen wohl zu arrogant sind für solche Dinge.




Hmm ich glaub Du hast Recht ich bin Blutelfen Hunter und ausser mit meinem Pet bin ich mit noch niemanden ingame intim geworden ^^


BM Hunter sind halt die ausgeglichensten Hunter ingame was den Sexualtrieb angeht ^^


----------



## Skelettkrieger (6. November 2008)

die bms haben ja ihr pet ^^

und mal ehrlich: wer will schon ne zwergin als gespielin haben? o.O


----------



## Oglokk (6. November 2008)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> die bms haben ja ihr pet ^^
> 
> und mal ehrlich: wer will schon ne zwergin als gespielin haben? o.O





Zwerginnen haben Bärte.

Ich muss wech  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wildkatz (6. November 2008)

Fahrt Lothar endlich hoch *fingernägel kau*


----------



## Warlordkang (6. November 2008)

Wenn man schon SW raidet sollte man Gnome mitnehmen, kann man sicher gut nehmen zum Gildenbank aufräumen, passen sicher auch rein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> und mal ehrlich: wer will schon ne zwergin als gespielin haben? o.O



Zwerge? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emscher (6. November 2008)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> die bms haben ja ihr pet ^^
> 
> und mal ehrlich: wer will schon ne zwergin als gespielin haben? o.O




so ein gnom wäre da bestimmt froh ^^


----------



## Oglokk (6. November 2008)

ich hab gar keine fingernägel mehr nun muss ich mit den füssen anfangen da antonidas auch noch nicht da ist ^^.

Aber Wayne die ersten Server gehen wieder offline was mich mehr ärgern würde wenn ich ingame wäre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




btw wir wollten die allies mit ihren eigenen waffen schlagen.

Wir werfen einfach axtschwingende zwerge in ihre reihen zurück ^^


----------



## Warlordkang (6. November 2008)

Die sind aber so dreckig, ist ja wiederlich die anzufassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Müssten wir die Brackenwall Oger mitnehmen die die Aufgabe erledigen.


----------



## Oglokk (6. November 2008)

Warlordkang schrieb:


> Die sind aber so dreckig, ist ja wiederlich die anzufassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jawoll die Oger für nen Steinschlag an Kopf machen die ja bekanntlich alles und sind sich für nichts zu schade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (6. November 2008)

tut ihr das denn ned? wir schon^^

aber zwerge fliegen so schlecht


----------



## Moktheshock (6. November 2008)

Oglokk schrieb:


> ich hab gar keine fingernägel mehr nun muss ich mit den füssen anfangen da antonidas auch noch nicht da ist ^^.
> 
> Aber Wayne die ersten Server gehen wieder offline was mich mehr ärgern würde wenn ich ingame wäre
> 
> ...



*traeller* kommt ein zwerg-lein geflogen hat die axt schon gezückt, trifft er denn menschen warlock sind die beiden ver-unglückt *traeller*


----------



## Oglokk (6. November 2008)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> tut ihr das denn ned? wir schon^^
> 
> aber zwerge fliegen so schlecht




Ihr macht was falsch.

Ihr müsst sie genau dann werfen wenn sie wirbelwind machen dann gleiten sie wie helikopter genau
in die feindlichen linien.War ne reine Übungssache aber nu geht das fix von der hand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (6. November 2008)

wenn der server laufen würd könnt ich ja mal üben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oglokk (6. November 2008)

Jo is echt mal langweilig so gerade.
Tochter im Bett und genau jetzt hab ich volle drei Stunden zum zocken aber keine lust nen lvl 1er irgendwo anzufangen nur weil anton mal wieder inner kneipe sitzt ^^


----------



## Wildkatz (6. November 2008)

Und immer noch nichts...

Fahrt den Realmpool Verderbnis endlich hoch...

Verständnis für diese Stümper bei Blizzard? Nö. Schon lange nicht mehr. Flame flame flame troll troll


----------



## Oglokk (6. November 2008)

wow antonidas is auferstanden ich bin wech cu war nett mit euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melad (12. November 2008)

so heute erst spät pennen und bis nach 11 pennen aber schonmal im Vorraus guten Morgen und viel Spaß beim spammen.


lg Melad


----------



## chron (12. November 2008)

Noch keiner wach?! ^^

Hab gerade gesehen, dass Amazon.de mein Addon um 04:48 Uhr verschickt hat. Wird daher wahrscheinlich pünktlich morgen Vormittag bei mir eintreffen, so dass ich die Lags rechtzeitig genießen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harkor (12. November 2008)

chron schrieb:


> Hab gerade gesehen, dass Amazon.de mein Addon um 04:48 Uhr verschickt hat.



Oh Schande ... bei mir erst um 6.05 Uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (12. November 2008)

*gähn* tach zusammen

*kaffee mach* 

*tisch aufstell* 

*keks nehm*

noch jemand?


----------



## BadVoodoo (12. November 2008)

Guten Morgen

*kaffee schlürf* 

So, 2,5 Std. dann hol ich mir mein Addon :-]


----------



## Azareus One (12. November 2008)

BadVoodoo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> *kaffee schlürf*
> 
> So, 2,5 Std. dann hol ich mir mein Addon :-]


hab ich nen denkfehler, oder is morgen erst der 13te? o_O


----------



## Grimey (12. November 2008)

gibt genug leute die sichs heute holen^^

kleine pc games läden ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BadVoodoo (12. November 2008)

so ungefähr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Bruder meiner Ex-Freundin betreibt so nen kleinen Games Laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorbet (12. November 2008)

guten morgen.....mir ist doch gerade was komisches passiert...wollte mich mal eben einloggen um zu sehen ob ein patch da ist und da sagt der mir doch glatt passwort falsch habe es bestimmt 10 mal versucht ...wieder neugestartet nocmal versucht wieder falsches passwort ist euch das auch schon mal passiert?


----------



## BadVoodoo (12. November 2008)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...472&sid=3#7

Das scheint grad bei allen so zu sein.


----------



## Lord_Kroak (12. November 2008)

ich habe das gleich problem.


----------



## Blackexo (12. November 2008)

first!!!11




ach scheiße doch nich ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nocard (12. November 2008)

Moin Moin...

und ich dachte ich bin an dem Morgen nicht in der Lage mein PW mit C & P einzufügen.
Hab des auch.

Greetz


----------



## BadVoodoo (12. November 2008)

PW per c&p eingeben? hast es etwa aufm PC gespeichert?


----------



## Fynni2007 (12. November 2008)

guten morgen also ich hab das problem nicht sind nur alle server off kein neuer patch 

mal sehen ob die server um 11 wieder gehen oder erst wieder später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nocard (12. November 2008)

Ja, ich hab sie auf meinem PC. Der ist aber Secure!!1
Ich lasse mir immer zufällige PW von FF oder ner anderen Seite generieren, 
die Buchstaben Zahlen Kombis kann sich kein normaler Mensch merken. Zudem
änder ich die PW in unregelmäßigen Abständen Regelmäßig. :>

Greetz


----------



## BadVoodoo (12. November 2008)

So, jetzt ist bei mir die Fehlermeldung mit dem falschen PW auch wech.


----------



## Sorbet (12. November 2008)

na dann bin ich ja beruhigt..werde es einfach nachher nochmal versuchen ,,ist ja mittwoch...vielleicht kann man ja  morgen
früh wieder  normal spielen


----------



## Laeknishendr (12. November 2008)

Kannst ja hier posten, dann können wir Dir ja sagen, ob Dein PW sicher ist oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spaß bei Seite.
Ich habs mir noch nichtmal bestellt! Ich werde morgen sterben - kann mich nicht entscheiden, Collectors wegen dem Buch und der CD, dafür aber gleich das 3fache bezahlen, oder standard?
Schwere Entscheidung.

Denke mal, morgen wird es ohnehin noch nicht spielbar sein, geschweige denn, daß man sich einloggen kann.


----------



## BadVoodoo (12. November 2008)

neee, für collectors edition bin ich eindeutig zu geizig. Da müßte ich dann an meinem Kaffee sparen oder so. Kommt gar nicht in Frage.


----------



## Fynni2007 (12. November 2008)

am kaffee sparen ne das geht wirklich nicht mit was soll man den morgens wach werden um zu zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amokee (12. November 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen !

Auf Pool Hinterhalt (Server Norgannon) laggt es bei vielen sowieso schon seit Tagen ... unspielbar von 18 bis 22 Uhr ... selbst heute Morgen auf der Insel bei den schnellen Dailys vor dem Server-Down eine Latenz von 1 k +

Ich will nicht wissen, was morgen passiert ... nachdem ich gestern in MH eine Rekord Latenz von 10 k + hatte (wer mir jetzt meinen PC madig machen will oder mir erklärt, welche Addons ich löschen soll = lasst es; ich spiele seit Tagen ohne Healbot ohne FuBar usw. )

Ich wünsche mir heute Mittag nach dem Server Down eine ruhige Farmrunde ... Euch einen guten Morgen ... 

Und morgen freue ich mich im buffed Forum zu lesen, dass das Addon sauber läuft und die Server nicht völlig zusammengebrochen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße und frische Berliner und Kaffee reich ...


----------



## Yiraja (12. November 2008)

moinsen leute ^^ mir is langweilich blöden wartungsarbeiten .. un bis zum nachtverkauf isses noch solang hin^^

*berliner dankend entgegennehm, kaffee ablehn* ^^


----------



## Jings (12. November 2008)

Morgen Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na wie fühlt ihr euch heute? so ganz ohne wow xD
Ich hab mich schon dran gewöhnt hab zeit letzten mittwoch zwangspause acc. gehackt und ich warte immer noch auf das neue pw per e-mail


----------



## Jings (12. November 2008)

Is ja noch gar nix los hier heute morgen.... -.-
Wenigstens läuft auf pro7 grad scrubs zwar wiederholung von gestern aber egal^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (12. November 2008)

jo ist echt langweilig aber bei mir zuhause auch net anders darf hier Super RTL schauen -.-
aber so kann man wach werden ohne das ein kind scheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crav3n (12. November 2008)

das tolle ist immer ich hab grundsätzlich dann frei wenn wartungsarbeiten sind, da muss sich dringend was dran ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (12. November 2008)

siehste dann kannste doch eig mal ausschlafen ausser du hast ein kleines kind was und punkt 6 wach wird -.-*


----------



## Gilriad (12. November 2008)

Ausschlafen... was ist das? *g* Ein Event? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guten morgen zusammen

*kaffee und Kakao hinstell, Muffin krall und verkrümel*


----------



## Fynni2007 (12. November 2008)

frag mich nicht  was es genau ist hab nur mal gehört das es sowas geben soll ist echt schlimm die ganze woche um 6 aufzustehen und nichtmal einen tag zuhaben wo man sagen kann och heut bleib ich noch was liegen -.- ach ich brauch einen mann der net soviel arbeiten muss dann wäre das leben viel schöner


----------



## Crav3n (12. November 2008)

ausschlafen is nen fremdwort geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum glück gibst ja solche threads wo man sinnlos bis 11 posten kann xD


----------



## Sankero (12. November 2008)

Einen guten morgen wünsch ich euch allen. Ich lehne mich jetzt erstmal lässig im büro zurück und genieße den sonnenaufgang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (12. November 2008)

sinnlos ist es ja hier nicht aber findest es nicht  nett mit anderen zuschreiben die fast verrückt werden weil wow nicht geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach spaß bei seite der mittwoch wäre richtig langweilig wenn es dieses thread net geben würd


----------



## Lari (12. November 2008)

Wohnung aufräumen oder irgendwas erledigen... aber nein, in einen Spamthread schreiben ist ja so viel toller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (12. November 2008)

aufräumen kommt gleich dran aber erstma wach werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sankero (12. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> frag mich nicht  was es genau ist hab nur mal gehört das es sowas geben soll ist echt schlimm die ganze woche um 6 aufzustehen und nichtmal einen tag zuhaben wo man sagen kann och heut bleib ich noch was liegen



Du kannst dir doch einmal in der woche den wecker auf 5 uhr stellen. Wenn er dann klingelt drehst dich nochmal um und schläfst ne stunde weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellersche (12. November 2008)

Heute is Mittwoch die server down und wayne es hatt doch eh die letzten 2 wochen eh kaum noch wer was gemacht auser rumhängen in SW und auf geiselangriffe warten.

Naja erstmal Lungenbrötchen und Kaffee besorgen gehn.

Ps: Achja die Müllabfuhr war gerade da.

Gruss Hellersche


----------



## Jings (12. November 2008)

Ach verdammt ich könnt jetzt ne pizza vertragen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asfalot (12. November 2008)

Ne kalte Pizza Margeritha oder Thunfisch *träum*
*aufwach*

Ach doch nur wieder Mittwoch...

Schönen guten Morgen zusammen.

*Cookies, Kaffee und Brötchen hinpack*


----------



## bigenni (12. November 2008)

Jings schrieb:


> Ach verdammt ich könnt jetzt ne pizza vertragen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Pizza???...früh Morgens um 8...wau....


----------



## Fynni2007 (12. November 2008)

Sankero schrieb:


> Du kannst dir doch einmal in der woche den wecker auf 5 uhr stellen. Wenn er dann klingelt drehst dich nochmal um und schläfst ne stunde weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne geht nicht dann wird mein sohn auch wach dann ist nix mehr mit weiterschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sonst eine echt gute idee


----------



## Eckhexaule (12. November 2008)

Morgen *in die Runde wink*

Wer will Kaffee? Mach grad eine Kanne.


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

guten morgen bin mal wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hatte die letzten wochen kaum zeit grml 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*gipfeli für alle hinstell* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (12. November 2008)

Laeknishendr schrieb:


> Kannst ja hier posten, dann können wir Dir ja sagen, ob Dein PW sicher ist oder nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Dreifache ? Wo stehen eigentlich Preise für die CE ausgeschrieben ? ^^


----------



## pixeljedi (12. November 2008)

moin allerseits

*kaffeehol*


----------



## XenRa (12. November 2008)

Wunder schönen guten Morgen!
Einen lieben Gruss an alle die im Büro sitzen und ihre Daily Quests net machen können XD

Gruss Xenra


----------



## Fynni2007 (12. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> guten morgen bin mal wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




juhuuu da biste ja wieder freu nun kann der mittwoch ja nur noch gut werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (12. November 2008)

Fynni 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach @ Natsumee, du hattest mal keine Zeit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tungyl (12. November 2008)

auch von mir einen guten morgen um 08:12 kind schon zur schule gebracht so und nun frühstücken und denn freien tag genießen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. November 2008)

Guten Morgen an die  Buffed User und gleich ab in die Schule.=D


----------



## Warlocklover (12. November 2008)

Hallo Leute, wie gehts euch so?? 1TAG NOCH!!! wie kauft ihr euer WotLk ein morgen??

"kekse & Kaffee holen" 

"zufriedengrins"

/freuen 

/e freut sich 

xDDD


----------



## Fynni2007 (12. November 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Fynni
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hallo na der mittwoch wird immer besser nun können die server off bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## biene maya (12. November 2008)

Morgen

sind die server heut nachmittag on?


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

cie Collectors edition kostet ca das doppelte


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Tungyl schrieb:


> auch von mir einen guten morgen um 08:12 kind schon zur schule gebracht so und nun frühstücken und denn freien tag genießen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mhm man sagt doch die kinder sollten alleine in die schule? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder ist die schule so weit weg?


@ slave ja ich habe auch mal keine zeit

und Fynni danke^^


----------



## Aratosao (12. November 2008)

Morgeeen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

morgen muschel

wieviele clubs hast du eigentlich??


muschel club 
mammut club


----------



## Aratosao (12. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm man sagt doch die kinder sollten alleine in die schule?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hey Natsu,

Und, was ist Thema?


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

mhm keine ahnung 

wie waren die letzten 3 wochen so?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

mhm keine ahnung 

wie waren die letzten 3 wochen so?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


also das beste thema ist ja was über Frau^^


das war so klar das es doppel post gibt -.-


----------



## Tungyl (12. November 2008)

mhm man sagt doch die kinder sollten alleine in die schule? dunno.gif oder ist die schule so weit weg?

nein aber ich wenn das kind in die erste klasse geht und nich heut zu tage was da alles passieren kann kinder dürfen erst ab der 4klasse allein geheen


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Tungyl schrieb:


> mhm man sagt doch die kinder sollten alleine in die schule? dunno.gif oder ist die schule so weit weg?
> 
> nein aber ich wenn das kind in die erste klasse geht und nich heut zu tage was da alles passieren kann kinder dürfen erst ab der 4klasse allein geheen




aso

mhm naja bei euch in deutschland sind die schule eh immer tausend km weit weg^^

in de schweiz hat man die meistens im gleichen dorf


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (12. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> cie Collectors edition kostet ca das doppelte




Gell ? Das meinte ich auch, hab mich grad mal umgeschaut und bin bei 150 Euro fast umgefallen. ^^ Aber 70 is ok da bekomme ich dann auch eine ,sonst hätte ich nur meiner Frau eine mitgebracht^^


----------



## Aratosao (12. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm keine ahnung
> 
> wie waren die letzten 3 wochen so?^^
> 
> ...


Lustig, ab undzu krank aber naja^^War auch nicht so oft im thread. Bischen rumgeflaned und naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gehts so?


----------



## Gilriad (12. November 2008)

Hm mir scheint hier haben viele ein Kind *g*

Meldet euch mal ihr Mamas und Papas *g*.

Ich selbst hab auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XenRa (12. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aso
> 
> mhm naja bei euch in deutschland sind die schule eh immer tausend km weit weg^^
> 
> in de schweiz hat man die meistens im gleichen dorf



Ein Schweizer XD
Das ist so bei uns mit den Schulen Ab der ersten Klasse musste ich allein gehen.
Bei uns ist es eben noch Sicher.


----------



## Fynni2007 (12. November 2008)

Tungyl schrieb:


> mhm man sagt doch die kinder sollten alleine in die schule? dunno.gif oder ist die schule so weit weg?
> 
> nein aber ich wenn das kind in die erste klasse geht und nich heut zu tage was da alles passieren kann kinder dürfen erst ab der 4klasse allein geheen




man kann seine kinder nie allein irgendwo hinlassen heut zu tage das ist ja das große problem von daher mein sohn wird mich immer an seiner seite haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine solange er klein ist grins


<<<< auch mutter kind 14 monate alt


----------



## Tungyl (12. November 2008)

unsere schule is mal so 10min wech von zuahsue aber meine frau möchte das nich das unsere tochter allein geht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jings (12. November 2008)

Zum glück hab ich noch kein Kind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre bissl früh aber 2 nichten hab ich...


----------



## Slavery (12. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> hallo na der mittwoch wird immer besser nun können die server off bleiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muss dich enttäuschen, ich weiß nich wie lange ich hier bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zergerus (12. November 2008)

darf ich so ne kleine frage in die runde werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ? bei welchem store sollte ich denn bestellen, wenn der liebe postbote mir wotlk pünktlich morgen vorbei bringen soll? oder bin ich da zu spät dran?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XenRa (12. November 2008)

Tungyl schrieb:


> unsere schule is mal so 10min wech von zuahsue aber meine frau möchte das nich das unsere tochter allein geht
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja man muss aber auch sagen lieber Begleiten dann weiss  man wenigstens das nichts passieren kann.

Den wie man einfach zugeben muss die Menschen werden immer Kranker im Hirn.


----------



## BadVoodoo (12. November 2008)

wär zwar nicht zu früh für mich (gehe ja auch stark auf die 30 zu) aber ich habe einen Kinderfreien Haushalt. Und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Melonix (12. November 2008)

Kanst du dieses blöde bekakte tehma nicht einfach  löschen  man kotz du mich an damit.......es intr...keine sau  was du hir schreibs ist heute mittwoch haste ein ane fanne.....


----------



## Kirass (12. November 2008)

Gilriad schrieb:


> Hm mir scheint hier haben viele ein Kind *g*
> 
> Meldet euch mal ihr Mamas und Papas *g*.
> 
> ...





Zählen auch ratten?


----------



## Fynni2007 (12. November 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Muss dich enttäuschen, ich weiß nich wie lange ich hier bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




oki dann müssen die server doch wieder on kommen grins


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

zergerus schrieb:


> darf ich so ne kleine frage in die runde werfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




für die CE bist du zu spät ist glaub ausverkauft auser vllt bei amazon vllt haben die ne neue lieferung gekriegt ob du noch ne normale version bestellen kannst ist schwer bist shcon bischen spät um sie über internet bestellen zu können damit sie morgen hast


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> oki dann müssen die server doch wieder on kommen grins




ne sicher nicht DOWN BIST MORGEN UM 17.00


----------



## zergerus (12. November 2008)

damn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (12. November 2008)

Morgen! und bei wem fällt noch der 1. block aus und wer hat damit noch zur 4. stunde? keiner? na ja^^


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Gilriad schrieb:


> Hm mir scheint hier haben viele ein Kind *g*
> 
> Meldet euch mal ihr Mamas und Papas *g*.
> 
> ...




it's a frau it's a frau

also hier gibts viele die kinder haben^^


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> Morgen! und bei wem fällt noch der 1. block aus und wer hat damit noch zur 4. stunde? keiner? na ja^^




ich hab freitag nachmittag frei MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mariell (12. November 2008)

semmerl > brötchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crav3n (12. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich hab freitag nachmittag frei MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haha ich hab die ganze woche noch frei xD


----------



## Crash_hunter (12. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich hab freitag nachmittag frei MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und samstag kommt das sams^^


----------



## Tungyl (12. November 2008)

meld papa von zwei töchter eins is 6jahre und das ander 1 1/2 jahre


----------



## XenRa (12. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich hab freitag nachmittag frei MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ab morgen Frei. XD
Ausschlafen bin 7 Uhr dann um 8 das Spiel kaufen und loss kann gehen...


----------



## Deadlift (12. November 2008)

Komisch dass meine 2 Wochen Urlaub grad aufs WoW Addon fallen...
Zufälle gibts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.
WTF 17.00 UHR?!


----------



## Crash_hunter (12. November 2008)

Tungyl schrieb:


> meld papa von zwei töchter eins is 6jahre und das ander 1 1/2 jahre


gz, ich kann mich dazu noch nicht bekennen meine 2 junx müssen noch solange warten bis das abi durch ist und ich ne passende miterzeugerin gefunden habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pripesa (12. November 2008)

Gilriad schrieb:


> Hm mir scheint hier haben viele ein Kind *g*
> 
> Meldet euch mal ihr Mamas und Papas *g*.
> 
> ...



*meld* habe zwei Chaos Buben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ich bringe sie auch jedentag zur schule und hol sie wieder ab, obwohl die schule kaum 500 meter weit weg ist. Heut zu tage muss man einfach vorsichtig sein. 

Achja.. und wenn Ratten zaehlen.. wie siehts dann mit spinnen, Schlangen, Meerschweinchen, katzen und co aus? ^^


----------



## BadVoodoo (12. November 2008)

Mariell schrieb:


> semmerl > brötchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zu diesem Thema hab ich letztes WE hier in Hamburg ein Experiment gestartet und beim Bäcker ums Eck einfach mal 5 _Schrippen_ bestellt... Die gute Bäckereifachverkäuferin hat mich fast angeschaut wie ein Auto, bloß nicht ganz so schnell.


----------



## Crav3n (12. November 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Komisch dass meine 2 Wochen Urlaub grad aufs WoW Addon fallen...
> Zufälle gibts
> 
> 
> ...



das die richtige einstellung xD


----------



## Tungyl (12. November 2008)

für jeden topf gibt es einen deckel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (12. November 2008)

Pripesa schrieb:


> *meld* habe zwei Chaos Buben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich wohn im keller ich bin papa von einer ganzen spinnen kolonie!


----------



## Warlocklover (12. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aso
> 
> mhm naja bei euch in deutschland sind die schule eh immer tausend km weit weg^^
> 
> in de schweiz hat man die meistens im gleichen dorf




Heeee geil bin auch Schweizer!!!

kennst du Oberägeri??


----------



## Scyen (12. November 2008)

Eine frage die überhaupt net zum Thema passt an Natsumee:

warst du nicht auch mal in Diversity? oO


----------



## kan3 (12. November 2008)

Hallo,

die Server sollten ja heute um 17 uhr down gehen? wann kommen die dann wieder.


----------



## Slavery (12. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich hab freitag nachmittag frei MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm dachte du arbeitest gar nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei deinen Posts jeden Tag auch schwer zu glauben^^


----------



## Aratosao (12. November 2008)

Jemand hier der "Navyfield" oder "Eve" spielt?

Achja, morgen Slav 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilriad (12. November 2008)

Kirass schrieb:


> Zählen auch ratten?



 *g* klar. Das ist die Kategorie "Haarige Kinder". Davon hab ich auch noch eins (Katze) hihi


----------



## pixeljedi (12. November 2008)

Gilriad schrieb:


> Hm mir scheint hier haben viele ein Kind *g*
> 
> Meldet euch mal ihr Mamas und Papas *g*.
> 
> ...



meld  :-)

5 kids ^^ drei mädels 8,9,19
               zwei jungs   12,17

ja ja ,ich hab auch noch andere  hobbys^^

die zwei jungs spielen auch wow

mfg pixel


----------



## Crash_hunter (12. November 2008)

so bin erstma afk.. bissel siedler zocken und frühstücken!^^


----------



## Aratosao (12. November 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> so bin erstma afk.. bissel siedler zocken und frühstücken!^^


Guten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganieda (12. November 2008)

Guten Morgen, 

*KaffeeundTeehinstell*

meine Jungs gehen alleine zur Schule, die ist ja bei uns im Ort, bin so ziemlich die einzige Mama in unserm Ort, die ihre Kinder nicht zur Schule begleitet...   *schäm*

so long


----------



## Crash_hunter (12. November 2008)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> meld  :-)
> 
> 5 kids ^^ drei mädels 8,9,19
> zwei jungs   12,17
> ...


wtf wie geil^^


----------



## XenRa (12. November 2008)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> meld  :-)
> 
> 5 kids ^^ drei mädels 8,9,19
> zwei jungs   12,17
> ...



Keine schlechte leistung muss man schon sagen.
Mir würden 2 Reichen für mehr hätte ich keine Nerven. XD


----------



## Warlocklover (12. November 2008)

Habe viele Tests Donnerstag und Freitag, deshalb kauf ich WotLk gerade morgen (gehe extra in die Stadt) und dann lern ich für Freitag...


Freitag (abend) , Samstag und Sonntag sowie Monatg wird GEZOGGT!!!!

was denkt ihr was schaff ich in 20h ca. (soviel werd ich etwa zocken)

lg


----------



## Scyen (12. November 2008)

XenRa schrieb:


> Keine schlechte leistung muss man schon sagen.
> Mir würden 2 Reichen für mehr hätte ich keine Nerven. XD



dito xD


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hmm dachte du arbeitest gar nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich poste nur montag dienstag mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (12. November 2008)

Ich mach erstmal ne kurze WoW Pause, evtl. wenn ich das geld für wotlk hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<---DauerBlank

Naja, mal guggen


----------



## XenRa (12. November 2008)

Warlocklover schrieb:


> Habe viele Tests Donnerstag und Freitag, deshalb kauf ich WotLk gerade morgen (gehe extra in die Stadt) und dann lern ich für Freitag...
> 
> 
> Freitag (abend) , Samstag und Sonntag sowie Monatg wird GEZOGGT!!!!
> ...


Ich hoffe das man nicht zu viel hinbekommt in dieser Zeit wie bei BC das jemand in 20Stunden oder so schon 70 gemacht hat.
Will das neue addon mal geniessen und nicht wieder durchrennen


----------



## Scyen (12. November 2008)

Warlocklover schrieb:


> Habe viele Tests Donnerstag und Freitag, deshalb kauf ich WotLk gerade morgen (gehe extra in die Stadt) und dann lern ich für Freitag...
> 
> 
> Freitag (abend) , Samstag und Sonntag sowie Monatg wird GEZOGGT!!!!
> ...



Nein... da biste wenns hinkommt mal grad 72...


----------



## XenRa (12. November 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Ich mach erstmal ne kurze WoW Pause, evtl. wenn ich das geld für wotlk hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da muss man doch was machen!
Irgendwie eine Spendenhotline für Kinder die zu wenig Geld haben um sich das Addon zu kaufen.
Den so was kann man doch nicht mit ansehen wen man kein Geld für das addon hat


----------



## Warlocklover (12. November 2008)

Eines Tages als ich MH gieng sass meine Mutter neben mir und hörte wie ich im TS bin. Nach 15min neben mir sagt sie. " Das is eifach zu doof" xD (jo die aus meiner Gilde sind nicht die Hellsten xD)

naja soviel zu wow und erwachsene bei uns xD

bin der einzige der viel zoggt


----------



## pixeljedi (12. November 2008)

XenRa schrieb:


> Keine schlechte leistung muss man schon sagen.
> Mir würden 2 Reichen für mehr hätte ich keine Nerven. XD



das geht schon... die große macht ihr eigenes ding und die anderen 4 sind gerecht auf  2 frauen aufgeteilt
die beiden jungs sind bei meiner ex und die beiden mädels sind in meinem jetzigen haushalt....
was aber alles nichtso wild ist,da meine ex im nebenhaus wohnt.läuft alles im patch work verfahren^^

übrigens spielt meine frau auch wow..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg  pixel


----------



## Scyen (12. November 2008)

Scyen schrieb:


> Eine frage die überhaupt net zum Thema passt an Natsumee:
> 
> warst du nicht auch mal in Diversity? oO




Bitte beantworten du pinguin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilalaunebaear (12. November 2008)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> meld  :-)
> 
> 5 kids ^^ drei mädels 8,9,19
> zwei jungs   12,17
> ...




Guten Morgen,

5 Kinder alle Achtung da hast du ja schon ein Handballteam voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich habe gerade eine E-Mail bekommen das mein Add-on verschicht wurde freu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zergerus (12. November 2008)

wtf? server um 17 uhr down? wollte doch noch bisschen zocken, und arbeit is erst um 17 uhr aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XenRa (12. November 2008)

Ach ja,
wie lange ich eine Frau suche die mit mir zusammen Zocken würde
aber neeee 
Die Schweizer Frauen wollen und wollen einfach nicht Zocken oder kenne auf jedenfall so gut wie keine.


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Scyen schrieb:


> Bitte beantworten du pinguin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sry habs übersehen^^

Diversity ehm wen das ne gilde ist sag mir doch den server war in so vielen -.-


----------



## Scyen (12. November 2008)

XenRa schrieb:


> Ach ja,
> wie lange ich eine Frau suche die mit mir zusammen Zocken würde
> aber neeee
> Die Schweizer Frauen wollen und wollen einfach nicht Zocken oder kenne auf jedenfall so gut wie keine.



lass dir besser den stress vom hals...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

XenRa schrieb:


> Ach ja,
> wie lange ich eine Frau suche die mit mir zusammen Zocken würde
> aber neeee
> Die Schweizer Frauen wollen und wollen einfach nicht Zocken oder kenne auf jedenfall so gut wie keine.




ich au net kei einzigi -.-

naja dütschi fründin ftw spielt sogar wow^^


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

zergerus schrieb:


> wtf? server um 17 uhr down? wollte doch noch bisschen zocken, und arbeit is erst um 17 uhr aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




war ein scherz^^


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> das geht schon... die große macht ihr eigenes ding und die anderen 4 sind gerecht auf  2 frauen aufgeteilt
> die beiden jungs sind bei meiner ex und die beiden mädels sind in meinem jetzigen haushalt....
> was aber alles nichtso wild ist,da meine ex im nebenhaus wohnt.läuft alles im patch work verfahren^^
> 
> ...




ja wow spielende freundin/frau ist eh das beste^^

nur das man als mann die arschkarte hat was items und gold betrifft ....^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (12. November 2008)

re... sagt mal ist hier ein hordi von blutkessel der morgen ab 20:30 mit mir die inis von WOTLK rocken will? bin tank suche heiler^^


----------



## Scyen (12. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sry habs übersehen^^
> 
> Diversity ehm wen das ne gilde ist sag mir doch den server war in so vielen -.-



Terrodar - Pre BC Zeit, evtl. dein erster Ony Kill?!


----------



## Warlocklover (12. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich au net kei einzigi -.-
> 
> naja dütschi fründin ftw spielt sogar wow^^




Jo bi mir ischs au soo, kei einzig gametxD

alli gönd lieber in Usgang oder so...

vo wo chömet ihr (schwiiz)

(sry ihr lieben deutschen das musste sein xD)


----------



## Scyen (12. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja wow spielende freundin/frau ist eh das beste^^
> 
> nur das man als mann die arschkarte hat was items und gold betrifft ....^^



frauen sind im farmen unmenschlich, die haben da deutlich mehr ausdauer als wir kerle -.-


----------



## Warlocklover (12. November 2008)

Scyen schrieb:


> frauen sind im farmen unmenschlich, die haben da deutlich ausdauer als wir kerle -.-




Jooo,

ich farm 30min maximum dann hab ich die nase voll und Twink xD


----------



## Ganieda (12. November 2008)

Scyen schrieb:


> frauen sind im farmen unmenschlich, die haben da deutlich ausdauer als wir kerle -.-




Ja wenn Ihr uns nicht hättet: Schatzi hast mal Knotenhautleder?...Schatzi hast mal Netherblüten??...  ;-)


----------



## Fynni2007 (12. November 2008)

also ich ab da glück mein schatz spielt auch wow nur ich hab die a karte gezogen ich darf für ihn mit farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XenRa (12. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja wow spielende freundin/frau ist eh das beste^^
> 
> nur das man als mann die arschkarte hat was items und gold betrifft ....^^



Meinsch d arschcharte will mir müend ga schaffe und die de ganz tog chend dihei blibe und farme u ner no am abig ad raids goh?
da segi nume naja chansch mer chli hälfe da ich z gäld holle für d Int. leitig und ohni mich chendisch net mal spile de chansimer ou under d arme grife XD

ps. ich chume us bern zollikofe isch gmüetlich und dr rest?

ps.² Kein sry an die Deutschen. Wir beherschen das Forum =)


----------



## Scyen (12. November 2008)

Ganieda schrieb:


> Ja wenn Ihr uns nicht hättet: Schatzi hast mal Knotenhautleder?...Schatzi hast mal Netherblüten??...  ;-)



Und das schlimmste daran: dann geben die uns das auch noch! Und wir sind dann noch in Ihrer schuld! so schauts aus!


----------



## Warlocklover (12. November 2008)

Ganieda schrieb:


> Ja wenn Ihr uns nicht hättet: Schatzi hast mal Knotenhautleder?...Schatzi hast mal Netherblüten??...  ;-)




HAHA XD

jo ... xD 

ich machs mit der Gildenmeisterin xD

(klappt aba nie =( )


----------



## XenRa (12. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> also ich ab da glück mein schatz spielt auch wow nur ich hab die a karte gezogen ich darf für ihn mit farmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist doch keine Arschkarte das ist eben die Partnerschaft ein gutes Miteinander XD


----------



## Crash_hunter (12. November 2008)

XenRa schrieb:


> Meinsch d arschcharte will mir müend ga schaffe und die de ganz tog chend dihei blibe und farme u ner no am abig ad raids goh?
> da segi nume naja chansch mer chli hälfe da ich z gäld holle für d Int. leitig und ohni mich chendisch net mal spile de chansimer ou under d arme grife XD
> 
> ps. ich chume us bern zollikofe isch gmüetlich und dr rest?
> ...


wtf^^ man versteht die hälfte... aber machs ma in deutch^^


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Scyen schrieb:


> Terrodar - Pre BC Zeit, evtl. dein erster Ony Kill?!




phu ehm lass mal überlegen wen es ein priester war dan war ich das^^

spielst noch auf terrordar oder bist weggetranst wie die meisten? -.-


----------



## Ganieda (12. November 2008)

Scyen schrieb:


> Und das schlimmste daran: dann geben die uns das auch noch! Und wir sind dann noch in Ihrer schuld! so schauts aus!




Jaaaa, Taktik mein lieber Taktik XD


----------



## Warlocklover (12. November 2008)

XenRa schrieb:


> Meinsch d arschcharte will mir müend ga schaffe und die de ganz tog chend dihei blibe und farme u ner no am abig ad raids goh?
> da segi nume naja chansch mer chli hälfe da ich z gäld holle für d Int. leitig und ohni mich chendisch net mal spile de chansimer ou under d arme grife XD
> 
> ps. ich chume us bern zollikofe isch gmüetlich und dr rest?
> ...




Haha i bi ää Baaasler =)

isch mega gmüetlich bi eus=)

sBeschte sind Basler lekkerle

"WELTHERRSCHAFT"


----------



## Slavery (12. November 2008)

XenRa schrieb:


> ps.² Kein sry an die Deutschen. Wir beherschen das Forum =)



Na geht ihr dann auch immer fleißig auf www.buffed.*ch*? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja und wenn du schon was beher*r*scht, dann richtig...


----------



## XenRa (12. November 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> wtf^^ man versteht die hälfte... aber machs ma in deutch^^


das ist eben unsere geheimsprache




Slavery schrieb:


> Na geht ihr dann auch immer fleißig auf www.buffed.*ch*?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sicherlich ist nur für uns schweizer doch das ihr auch mal was hinbekommt kommen wir auch immer mal wieder hier her zu euch =)


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

XenRa schrieb:


> Meinsch d arschcharte will mir müend ga schaffe und die de ganz tog chend dihei blibe und farme u ner no am abig ad raids goh?
> da segi nume naja chansch mer chli hälfe da ich z gäld holle für d Int. leitig und ohni mich chendisch net mal spile de chansimer ou under d arme grife XD
> 
> ps. ich chume us bern zollikofe isch gmüetlich und dr rest?
> ...




naja ich schaffe eh nume bis am 16.00^^ 

ehm chome vom aargau nöchi Bade

________________________________________________________________________________
_______


also ich habe mit freundin ne eigene gbank erstellt da schmeisen wir halt einfach alles rein jedoch wen man zusammen spielt und was dropt das beide wollen naja kann ich halt schlecht sagen mein ninja looten ftw ...^^

naja erst gerade am wochenende freundin 3.4k gold geschenk und jetzt hab ich selber kein gold mehr -.-


----------



## Fynni2007 (12. November 2008)

XenRa schrieb:


> Das ist doch keine Arschkarte das ist eben die Partnerschaft ein gutes Miteinander XD



ne ist klar du schatz du hast schon 3 chars auf 70 willste meine nicht auch ma lvl'n -.-

und wenn ich mal was willst heißt es och nö hab keine lust zufarmen mach du das ma 

männer werden immer fauler


----------



## Warlocklover (12. November 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Na geht ihr dann auch immer fleißig auf www.buffed.*ch*?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




xDDDD

hahaa der is gut^^

nee das hemmer leeider noni, finii eigentli sehr schood chömmt mer ou mache wa? XD


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Na geht ihr dann auch immer fleißig auf www.buffed.*ch*?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




es gibt kein buffed.ch man komtm da nur auf so ne komische seite


----------



## Crash_hunter (12. November 2008)

so muss leider wieder :*( muss mich noch der Körperhygine hingeben... Baba allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @ alle die auf Blutkessel spielen und zur horde gehören: Sehn uns! Nona sagt hallo^^




baba


----------



## Scyen (12. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> phu ehm lass mal überlegen wen es ein priester war dan war ich das^^
> 
> spielst noch auf terrordar oder bist weggetranst wie die meisten? -.-



ne ich bin (noch) da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weis aber auch net so recht, der server bockt mich net so an...


----------



## XenRa (12. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ne ist klar du schatz du hast schon 3 chars auf 70 willste meine nicht auch ma lvl'n -.-
> 
> und wenn ich mal was willst heißt es och nö hab keine lust zufarmen mach du das ma
> 
> männer werden immer fauler


Wir Arbeiten den ganzen tag was willst du mehr?
Er bezahlt dir deinen Acc wie int- leitung das muss reichen XD

wie auch schon gesagt ihr frauen könnt einfach besser Farmen ihr habt da mehr aussdauer als wir


----------



## Semetor (12. November 2008)

moin mädels,
Ist heute irgendwas spannendes an den Server passiert?


----------



## Fynni2007 (12. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja ich schaffe eh nume bis am 16.00^^
> 
> ehm chome vom aargau nöchi Bade
> 
> ...




na siehste so gehts mir auch aber dafür mach ich mit meister der elixiere genug geld das ich es schneller wieder drin hab wäre schon längst reich aber iwie wills der liebe gott nicht


----------



## Slavery (12. November 2008)

XenRa schrieb:


> Sicherlich ist nur für uns schweizer doch das ihr auch mal was hinbekommt kommen wir auch immer mal wieder hier her zu euch =)



Ne lass mal, wir kommen auch ohne die Schweizer ganz gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warlocklover (12. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja ich schaffe eh nume bis am 16.00^^
> 
> ehm chome vom aargau nöchi Bade
> 
> ...








NICEEEE grosszügig =))

ich hab alle für meinen 29 High end Twink ausgegeben insgesammt 7k gold... hab mehr fürs addon und für Inschriftenkunde die ich auf 140 hab =((((


----------



## Crav3n (12. November 2008)

so werd jetzt zelda zoggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 irgendwie muss man ja die zeit rumbekommen xD


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Scyen schrieb:


> ne ich bin (noch) da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wer bist du den?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  so ein mage?^^ oder schurke ? mhm irgenjemand betet mich immer an wen er mich sieht wegen buffed^^

naja ich werd den server nicht verlasse da ich dort freundin habe mein bester fruend spielt auch dort und schon seit bald 3 jahren da drauf bin


----------



## XenRa (12. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> es gibt kein buffed.ch man komtm da nur auf so ne komische seite



Deutsche kommen hier eben nicht drauf.
Auf der seite die kommt ist man schon richtig nur muss man da Speziele sachen eigenen usw sehr komplex =) das ist net so einfach wie hier eingeben und ende XD


----------



## Fynni2007 (12. November 2008)

XenRa schrieb:


> Wir Arbeiten den ganzen tag was willst du mehr?
> Er bezahlt dir deinen Acc wie int- leitung das muss reichen XD
> 
> wie auch schon gesagt ihr frauen könnt einfach besser Farmen ihr habt da mehr aussdauer als wir




ich arbeite auch 7 tag in der woche 24std am tag ich hab ein kind dran gedacht eig müsst es in deutschland als beruf angesehen werden -.-


----------



## Longdrink (12. November 2008)

Booooooaaaaaahhhh ich freu mich wie ein Schnitzel.... Nur noch ein Paar Stunden trennen mich und meinen sexy Todesritter voneinander.


Wer aus der Comunity kommt hier aus der Nähe von Mönchengladbach und geht da heute Nacht den Mediamarkt raiden?


----------



## Scyen (12. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wer bist du den??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hexenmeister, du warst immer der der verzweifelt nach brot oder wasser gebettelt  hat xD

Bin nach wie vor Klassenmeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Semetor schrieb:


> moin mädels,
> Ist heute irgendwas spannendes an den Server passiert?




dein server ist explodiert und hat ne kettenreaktion gebildet welcher das ganze serversystem samt putzfrau schwarz verkohlt hat der kaffee hat dan das feuer gelöscht


----------



## Warlocklover (12. November 2008)

Muss auch weg 

Lehrer sagte ich soll PC ausschalten  xD also ja mein Laptop

bye @ all vorallem an die Schweizer =)


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Longdrink schrieb:


> Booooooaaaaaahhhh ich freu mich wie ein Schnitzel.... Nur noch ein Paar Stunden trennen mich und mein sexy Todesritter voneinander.
> 
> 
> Wer aus der Comunity kommt hier aus der Nähe von Mönchengladbach, und geht da heute Nacht den Mediamarkt raiden?




don't call it schnitzel!!!


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Warlocklover schrieb:


> Muss auch weg
> 
> Lehrer sagte ich soll PC ausschalten  xD also ja mein Laptop
> 
> bye @ all vorallem an die Schweizer =)




ciao ciao


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Scyen schrieb:


> Hexenmeister, du warst immer der der verzweifelt nach brot oder wasser gebettelt  hat xD
> 
> Bin nach wie vor Klassenmeister
> 
> ...




klassenmeister von?

name ?^^


----------



## XenRa (12. November 2008)

Also ich muss mich dann mal verabschieden.
Irgendwie muss das Geld auch rein das die Freundin zufrieden ist und mir nix verbietet was ich zum Leben brauche. ( nein nicht das XD )

Bis zum nächsten Mittwoch! XD


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ich arbeite auch 7 tag in der woche 24std am tag ich hab ein kind dran gedacht eig müsst es in deutschland als beruf angesehen werden -.-




wird es nie werden naja es gibt halt noch zu viele leute die das so sehen als würden die hausfrauen nur zuhause hocken und nihts machen sicher gibt es solche die kaum was machen aber die meisten NICHT


----------



## Ganieda (12. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ich arbeite auch 7 tag in der woche 24std am tag ich hab ein kind dran gedacht eig müsst es in deutschland als beruf angesehen werden -.-




Das ist ein Beruf: Familienmanagerin, leider ohne Lohn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und Gewerkschaft... lool stellt euch vor wir hätten eine Gewerkschaft... Oooo


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

XenRa schrieb:


> Also ich muss mich dann mal verabschieden.
> Irgendwie muss das Geld auch rein das die Freundin zufrieden ist und mir nix verbietet was ich zum Leben brauche. ( nein nicht das XD )
> 
> Bis zum nächsten Mittwoch! XD




perverses ding ^^


----------



## Gilriad (12. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ich arbeite auch 7 tag in der woche 24std am tag ich hab ein kind dran gedacht eig müsst es in deutschland als beruf angesehen werden -.-



Und das fürn Popellohn ja *g*


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Ganieda schrieb:


> Das ist ein Beruf: Familienmanagerin, leider ohne Lohn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ui noch ne frau 


lf more frauen^^


----------



## Longdrink (12. November 2008)

Alles klar, dann freue ich miche eben wie ein Knoppers.... und glaube mir, ein Knoppers freut sich auch seeehr doll!


----------



## Slavery (12. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> es gibt kein buffed.ch man komtm da nur auf so ne komische seite



Blitzmerker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikaster (12. November 2008)

guten morgen an alle, irgendwas erwähnenswertes passiert? :>


----------



## Jibrilak (12. November 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> re... sagt mal ist hier ein hordi von blutkessel der morgen ab 20:30 mit mir die inis von WOTLK rocken will? bin tank suche heiler^^



such im spiel
da wirste schon genug leute die nen tank suchen finden


----------



## Fynni2007 (12. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wird es nie werden naja es gibt halt noch zu viele leute die das so sehen als würden die hausfrauen nur zuhause hocken und nihts machen sicher gibt es solche die kaum was machen aber die meisten NICHT




das ist ja das schlimme klar ich kanns mir aussuchen was ich wann mache aber es muss gemacht werden aber ein kind zuhaben ist nicht grad ma einfach aber was bringt es sich da auf zuregen bringt wieso nix 

muss gleich nur wieder aufräumen mein sohn ärgern und und und das gleiche wie jeden tag heul


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

entlich geht buffed wieder -.-

ach ja Scyen warte noch auf deine antwort^^


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (12. November 2008)

Guten Morgen an alle.

hach ist das schön man guckt nach emails und als erstes kommt das mein Wotlk versendet wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



morgen schön auschlafen dann dem Postboten die tür öffen mit einem lächen das Spiel entgegennehmen und innerlich über alle lachen die entweder in der Kälte standen oder so früh schon unterwegs waren um es zu bekommen *muhahaha*


----------



## Fynni2007 (12. November 2008)

sowas nennt man echt mal pech grins aber naja wohnung is sauber sohn im bett fürn mittags schlaf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iwarsnet (12. November 2008)

die paar stunden sind jetzt auch nicht so wichtig :=P
werds mir nach der arbeit holen


----------



## BigChef (12. November 2008)

The schrieb:


> Guten Morgen an alle.
> 
> hach ist das schön man guckt nach emails und als erstes kommt das mein Wotlk versendet wurde
> 
> ...



oder man geht heut ins saturn und holt es sich da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (12. November 2008)

'Ist heute Mittwoch - und Buffed ist down?' 
*g*
Ja.. wo postet man dann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (12. November 2008)

'allöchen allerseits 

na wie weit sind wir schon mit dem Weltuntergang vorangekommen? Wieviele stunden sinds denn noch? :-)

*nimmt sich nen Kaffee und stellt n paar Brötchen für die Mittagspause aufn Tisch *

lg Sily


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> 'Ist heute Mittwoch - und Buffed ist down?'
> *g*
> Ja.. wo postet man dann?
> 
> ...



gute frage^^

vorschlag?^^

und noch alles gute zum geburtstag fals gb nicht gesehen hast^^


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> sowas nennt man echt mal pech grins aber naja wohnung is sauber sohn im bett fürn mittags schlaf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gz ^^

jetzt musst ja nicht mehr weg und kannst hier bleiben bis 16.00^^


----------



## m1gu3l (12. November 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich war leider erst jetzt in der Lage zu euch zu stosen. Ich hoffe ihr hatte auch so einen schönen Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich werd trtozdem nochmal nen kaffee spendieren *Kaffee und Tee auf den Tisch stell* *Milch und Zucker dazu hol*

So dann lassts euch mal schmecken und warten wir mit voller Vorfreude auf WotLK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (12. November 2008)

mal ne frage: 

sind die heiler eigentlich weggepatched worden???


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Bird_of_Prey schrieb:


> mal ne frage:
> 
> sind die heiler eigentlich weggepatched worden???




ne ich bin noch da was gibts ??


----------



## Fynni2007 (12. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> gz ^^
> 
> jetzt musst ja nicht mehr weg und kannst hier bleiben bis 16.00^^




doch klar muss doch weiter wow spielen solange mein sohn im bett is hab noch net geschaut ob die server vielleicht wieder gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*TRÄUM*


----------



## m1gu3l (12. November 2008)

@Bird: Ja sorry Bliz Heiler sind weg und Tanks leider auch. Aus DDs wurden Murlocs und WotLK is kein Addon sondern Deinstalliert WoW und Bliz fährt die server runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (12. November 2008)

Bird_of_Prey schrieb:


> mal ne frage:
> 
> sind die heiler eigentlich weggepatched worden???


Bin auch noch da ^^..

Thönx@Natsu


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (12. November 2008)

Weggepatcht ist gut^^

aber naja ich habe auch noch ne Heilerin was gibts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1gu3l (12. November 2008)

also server sollten wieder oben sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> doch klar muss doch weiter wow spielen solange mein sohn im bett is hab noch net geschaut ob die server vielleicht wieder gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ne server blöd buffed cooler^^


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Bin auch noch da ^^..
> 
> Thönx@Natsu




bitte bitte

juhu mal mehr als 1 post von dir hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Scyen (12. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> klassenmeister von?
> 
> name ?^^



Hexenmeister Scyen 

von der ehemaligen gilde Diversity


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (12. November 2008)

Hmm... Was oder eher wie macht ihr das morgen wen die Server im laufe des tages dann vielleicht mal laufen?

Todesritter auspacken?
oder lieber nach Nordend (vergesst die termounterwäsche nicht)
oder doch erstmal Twinken?

Ich bin mir einfach nicht sicher ich denke egal wo man hingeht es wird alles überlaufen sein.


----------



## Maradil (12. November 2008)

moin Mädels ^^

alle Spammer wieder beisammen ? mit zitternden händen die letzten 12 Stunden vertreiben ? ^^
Ach Leute ich freu mich voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aufs AddOn, auch wenn ich davon ausgehe das erstmal morgen und Freitag nich viel laufen wird ^^


----------



## Maradil (12. November 2008)

The schrieb:


> Todesritter auspacken?
> oder lieber nach Nordend (vergesst die termounterwäsche nicht)
> oder doch erstmal Twinken?



Erstmal werde ich mir in der Mittagspause meine vorbestellte Version abholen, dann gegen 17 Uhr komm ich heim, installieren, und gleich mal gucken ob die Server online sind. Wenn ja: erstes Ziel, meinen tank leveln, egal ob überlaufen oder nicht, da muss man durch. Wenn ich dann kein Bock mehr hab nachn paar Tagen, Todesritter ^^ so is mein Plan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Scyen schrieb:


> Hexenmeister Scyen
> 
> von der ehemaligen gilde Diversity



aso oke ja sagt mir was stimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Erstmal werde ich mir in der Mittagspause meine vorbestellte Version abholen, dann gegen 17 Uhr komm ich heim, installieren, und gleich mal gucken ob die Server online sind. Wenn ja: erstes Ziel, meinen tank leveln, egal ob überlaufen oder nicht, da muss man durch. Wenn ich dann kein Bock mehr hab nachn paar Tagen, Todesritter ^^ so is mein Plan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





16.15 nach hause kommen dan mein riesen packet auspacken (3x CE version 2 normale version) dan fang ich an zu installieren  wen ich fertig bin mal ab nach nordend fals die server on sind ^^


----------



## biene maya (12. November 2008)

Macht jetzt Buffed Mittwochs auch schon Serverwartung,
oder sollte das ein Versuch sein den server für den morgigen Ansturm fitt zu machen
Ich sage schon mal den totalen Absturz vorher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (12. November 2008)

biene schrieb:


> Macht jetzt Buffed Mittwochs auch schon Serverwartung,
> oder sollte das ein Versuch sein den server für den morgigen Ansturm fitt zu machen
> Ich sage schon mal den totalen Absturz vorher
> 
> ...


Den sag ich für wow-europe.com/de vorraus *Kristallkugel streichel*


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Den sag ich für wow-europe.com/de vorraus *Kristallkugel streichel*




und wie der down sein wird


----------



## White-Frost (12. November 2008)

Uiii whity ist hier hrhrhr

Alles gute zum Bday Xely


----------



## Kalle1978 (12. November 2008)

Hail to the Lich baby.
Und Moin an alle Alten und Neuen.


----------



## Xelyna (12. November 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Uiii whity ist hier hrhrhr
> 
> Alles gute zum Bday Xely


Dangööö (:
Hab heut Nacht um 23:59 (!) schon die erste SMS bekommen und gerade eben von beiden Teams meiner Abteilung zwei Ständchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Total toll^^


----------



## White-Frost (12. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dangööö (:
> Hab heut Nacht um 23:59 (!) schon die erste SMS bekommen und gerade eben von beiden Teams meiner Abteilung zwei Ständchen
> 
> 
> ...


hab mir auch schon überlegt ob nich punkt 12 uhr hrhrhr nachdems buffed 3 tage vorher schon anzeigt aber dacht mir wart ich lieber bis se so on is^^ bzw. bin ich eingepennt naja^^


----------



## Slavery (12. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dangööö (:
> Hab heut Nacht um 23:59 (!) schon die erste SMS bekommen und gerade eben von beiden Teams meiner Abteilung zwei Ständchen
> 
> 
> ...



Hab zwar grad in dein GB gekritzelt aber auf diesem Wege auch nochmal alles alles Gute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ständchen? Das kann ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Höppi Börsdai tooouuu yuuu, Höppi Börsdai tooouuu yuuu, Höppi Börsdai liebe Xelyyyyyy, Höppi Börsdai toouuu yuuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (12. November 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Höppi Börsdai tooouuu yuuu, Höppi Börsdai tooouuu yuuu, Höppi Börsdai liebe Xelyyyyyy, Höppi Börsdai toouuu yuuu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Träne wegstreich* Hach.. das hast du jetz toll gemacht *g*


----------



## Slavery (12. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *Träne wegstreich* Hach.. das hast du jetz toll gemacht *g*




Gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor (12. November 2008)

^ ist ein schlechter sänger
< ist fast post nr. 28000
&#711;ist post nr. 28000


----------



## Thrultyr (12. November 2008)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> ^ ist ein schlechter sänger
> < ist fast post nr. 28000
> &#711;ist post nr. 28000



28k

yeah baby


----------



## Slavery (12. November 2008)

Langweilig!


----------



## Thrultyr (12. November 2008)

schlag was besseres vor


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

warum müssen sich junge frauen immer so anziehen wie die das jetzt tuen?


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (12. November 2008)

weil sie es wen sie alt sind nicht mehr können? xD


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

mhm 

sie sollten dabei aber mal rücksicht auf die armen männer nehmen


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (12. November 2008)

> naja sich dann fragen warum frauen v.... werden




*hust* naja dass sind immer die schweine die ka kann man nicht erklären aber trzozdem egal wie eine Frau ausschaut oder sich anzieht NIEMAND hatt das recht sich daran zu vergehen!


----------



## Yayoi (12. November 2008)

Falsche Kleidung ist für dich ne Rechtfertigung????


----------



## Thrultyr (12. November 2008)

naja aufgrund der temperaturen ists damit eh bald vorbei


----------



## Xelyna (12. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> warum müssen sich junge frauen immer so anziehen wie die das jetzt tuen?


Wie tun sies denn? O.o

*Gothicschrift Pulli ankuck*


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wie tun sies denn? O.o
> 
> *Gothicschrift Pulli ankuck*




ja es gibt ausnahmen ^^


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Yayoi schrieb:


> Falsche Kleidung ist für dich ne Rechtfertigung????




nö

aber so steigt halt das risiko


----------



## Xelyna (12. November 2008)

*zu Tisch husch*


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *zu Tisch husch*




guten apetit^^

hoffe kommst wieder^^


----------



## Megamage (12. November 2008)

Ahh..meine Chars werden gelöscht...NEIN!!!


----------



## Silmarilli (12. November 2008)

gz zum RL :-)


----------



## Ganieda (12. November 2008)

Herein spring und Megamage die Sauerstoffmaske hinhalt


----------



## Silmarilli (12. November 2008)

sind de server eigentlich schon wieder auf bereitschaft? sprich ... kann ich schon von arbeit flüchten und weltuntergang spielen gehen ?

War gestern online und hatte echt keinen Bock auf irgendwas ... weil immer im hinterkopf war ... is doch sowieso bald nutzlos. hmm sogar farmen war langweilig naja mal kucken ob ich heut noch nen Raid für irgendwas find *schulterzuckt*


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

server immer noch down?^^


----------



## Slavery (12. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wie tun sies denn? O.o
> 
> *Gothicschrift Pulli ankuck*



Und was steht drauf? ^^
Mir is immer noch langweilig!


----------



## pixeljedi (12. November 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> sind de server eigentlich schon wieder auf bereitschaft? sprich ... kann ich schon von arbeit flüchten und weltuntergang spielen gehen ?
> 
> War gestern online und hatte echt keinen Bock auf irgendwas ... weil immer im hinterkopf war ... is doch sowieso bald nutzlos. hmm sogar farmen war langweilig naja mal kucken ob ich heut noch nen Raid für irgendwas find *schulterzuckt*



die server sind on :-)  *schwester im geiste *


----------



## Slavery (12. November 2008)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> die server sind on :-)  *schwester im geiste *



GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Und was steht drauf? ^^
> Mir is immer noch langweilig!




dan erzähl was


----------



## Slavery (12. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dan erzähl was



Das Wetter is echt beschissen!


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Das Wetter is echt beschissen!




ach was kein regen weis-hellgraue wolken nicht zu kalt geht doch so halb^^


----------



## Xelyna (12. November 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Und was steht drauf? ^^
> Mir is immer noch langweilig!


LOVE WILL NEVER DIE *_*


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> LOVE WILL NEVER DIE *_*



löl


ach ja wb^^


----------



## Slavery (12. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> LOVE WILL NEVER DIE *_*



süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (12. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach was kein regen weis-hellgraue wolken nicht zu kalt geht doch so halb^^



Regen, ca. 3 Grad, windig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Regen, ca. 3 Grad, windig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kalt^^

Bewölkt, ca 8 Grad, kaum wind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (12. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> kalt^^
> 
> Bewölkt, ca 8 Grad, kaum wind
> 
> ...



Ihr Schweizer habt doch immer Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie sagt man so schön, die *zensiiiiert* haben´s Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (12. November 2008)

ihr beide sitzt auf der arbeit  oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ich kann euch beruhigen,auf dem server wo ich bin (alex) is imo tote hose^^
nix los,alles steht in wartestellung und spammt den /2 voll,ihr verpasst also nix... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (12. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> löl
> 
> 
> ach ja wb^^


Bin aber grad schwer beschäftigt :>


----------



## Slavery (12. November 2008)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> ihr beide sitzt auf der arbeit  oder ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jop Tag für Tag der selbe ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is nich so wild, hab auch keine Angst das ich was verpass, hab nur keine Lust den Berg Arbeit neben mir zu erledigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (12. November 2008)

kann ich verstehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

* auf deine sig schiel * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (12. November 2008)

das konnt ich gestern auch erleben ... im /2 Handel herrschte Anarchie und Chaos ne Gruppe suchte so gut wie keiner mehr dafür waren die Farm-Gebiete ziemlich leer :-/ naja so n kleiner ZA raid zum Abschied oder so wär schon was feines sieht man das nächste mal ja doch erst mit 80 wenn die "normalen" raid instanzen langweilig werden und mal Old-School wo hingeht 

aber selbst wenn nicht kann ich immer noch mit n paar leuten im TS quatschen und Spaß haben. Nujo mal kucken wann ich aus der Arbeit rauskomm 

aber Pixeljedi .... das mit dem zugespammten /2 is bei uns auf dem RvD eigentlich immer .... nur morgens kannst da etwas glück haben


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

ach mir ist egal wan die serve ron sind werd heute eh nicht zum spielen kommen wen dan nur kurz paar quest vorbereiten für morgen^^


xely meno kannst nicht mal wenig zu arbeiten haben -.-


----------



## Slavery (12. November 2008)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> kann ich verstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Joa, obwohl man das kaum auf die Arbeit beziehen kann, ohne Arbeit wär´s auch nich lebenswerter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (12. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach mir ist egal wan die serve ron sind werd heute eh nicht zum spielen kommen wen dan nur kurz paar quest vorbereiten für morgen^^
> 
> 
> xely meno kannst nicht mal wenig zu arbeiten haben -.-


Morgen Urlaub, Freitag Schule -> daher viel zu tun ;D


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Joa, obwohl man das kaum auf die Arbeit beziehen kann, ohne Arbeit wär´s auch nich lebenswerter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ruven kill old Slavery

New Slavery = strange


frag nicht warum ist so


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Morgen Urlaub, Freitag Schule -> daher viel zu tun ;D




was bringt dir dann der Urlaub?^^


----------



## Slavery (12. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Morgen Urlaub, Freitag Schule -> daher viel zu tun ;D




So so, Madame macht sich morgen nen gemütlichen Zocker-Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jings (12. November 2008)

Ahhh will zoggen *verzweifelt in den e-mail ordner schau*


----------



## Slavery (12. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was bringt dir dann der Urlaub?^^



Äußerst blöde Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Natsumee schrieb:


> Ruven kill old Slavery
> 
> New Slavery = strange
> 
> ...



Ahja...was is denn der Unterschied?^^


----------



## Silmarilli (12. November 2008)

ich glaub ich häng zu viel in buffed rum 

jetzt hab ich grad überlegt ob ich mal ne neue Signatur brauche .... und hatte ernsthaft überlegt dafür einen eigenen Thread zu erstellen .... *kopf tisch kopf tisch* :-)

naja würd mich trotzdem interessieren ^^ *hüpft irre rum .... kopf tisch kopf tisch*


----------



## Slavery (12. November 2008)

Jings schrieb:


> Ahhh will zoggen *verzweifelt in den e-mail ordner schau*



Und was suchste da drin?^^


----------



## Slavery (12. November 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> ich glaub ich häng zu viel in buffed rum
> 
> jetzt hab ich grad überlegt ob ich mal ne neue Signatur brauche .... und hatte ernsthaft überlegt dafür einen eigenen Thread zu erstellen .... *kopf tisch kopf tisch* :-)
> 
> naja würd mich trotzdem interessieren ^^ *hüpft irre rum .... kopf tisch kopf tisch*



Dann wärst du aber mal ordentlich gegrillt worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja du brauchst ne neue Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jings (12. November 2008)

Das neue acc. Pw wurde letzten mittwoch gehackt genau als die wartungsarbeiten vorbei waren und jetzt warte ich schon seit ner woche das die mir das neue pw schicken...


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Äußerst blöde Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja ne weil urlaub 1 tag?^^ 


naja ber wen es wegen wow ist dan alles klar^^


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Jings schrieb:


> Das neue acc. Pw wurde letzten mittwoch gehackt genau als die wartungsarbeiten vorbei waren und jetzt warte ich schon seit ner woche das die mir das neue pw schicken...




ehm sicherheitsfrage? gemacht?


und wie hast den das geschaft?


----------



## Jings (12. November 2008)

Ne hate über test acc. ticket geschrieben und gm meinte er kümmert sich drum und den acc. hat er gesperrt bis ich mit neuem pw aktivier...^^

Tjo wie ich das geschaft hab, hatte paar viren drauf dadrunter unter anderem auch spyware...^^ gleich den ganzen rechner formatiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

oh man^^

hoffe du hast jetzt brav nen antivirus (nen gescheiten)^^


----------



## Xelyna (12. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja ne weil urlaub 1 tag?^^
> 
> 
> naja ber wen es wegen wow ist dan alles klar^^


Hat ich halt noch über ^^..
Und da ich Weihnachten schon (glaub sogar über) zwei Wochen hab, hab ich den halt da hingepackt :>


----------



## Jings (12. November 2008)

Ehhm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab sone art testversion finde keine gescheite version die ich umsonst downloaden kann aber gegen empfelungen hab ich nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (12. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja ne weil urlaub 1 tag?^^
> naja ber wen es wegen wow ist dan alles klar^^



Klar, ich hab zwar keinen und arbeit morgen ganz normal, aber naja klar warum nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab Wotlk nich mal vorbestellt und mach mir mit dem Kauf auch kein Druck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Take it easy! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (12. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hat ich halt noch über ^^..
> Und da ich Weihnachten schon (glaub sogar über) zwei Wochen hab, hab ich den halt da hingepackt :>



Was hast du denn so an Jahresurlaub, wenn man fragen darf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Jings schrieb:


> Ehhm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Avast ist gut 

kostenlos runterladen 3 monate testen wen zufrieden bist kannst 12 monate gratis haben nach den 12 monaten kanst so oft du willst immer 1 jahr verlängern

tägliche updates


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Klar, ich hab zwar keinen und arbeit morgen ganz normal, aber naja klar warum nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich kann morgen gar net frei nehmen hab schule aber auch wen würd ich net frei nehmen^^


----------



## Jings (12. November 2008)

Kann ich die viren damit auch gleich entfernen? weil imo hab ich gratis version von bullGard aber kp ob ich da viren direct löschen kann, scanne auch grad durch und naja no comment...


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Jings schrieb:


> Kann ich die viren damit auch gleich entfernen? weil imo hab ich gratis version von bullGard aber kp ob ich da viren direct löschen kann, scanne auch grad durch und naja no comment...




also der antivirus von dir sagt mir nichts

mit avast kannst normal ne suche starten normal oder intensiv und wen er was findet würd ich nicht alzu tief in irgendwas konzentriert sein weil joa schlägt alarm halt^^ da kannst auswählen in karantäne oder löschen


----------



## Jings (12. November 2008)

Ok danke dir :-)


----------



## Voldemôrd (12. November 2008)

LOL der thread hat schon 1408 seiten^^ 




ps: don´t drink and fly!


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Jings schrieb:


> Ok danke dir :-)



kein problem hoffe hilft dir was


----------



## Jings (12. November 2008)

Ah jetzt weiß ich warum nicht zu konzentriet sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 grad mitten am grübeln wegen mathe gewesen auf einmal anti vir alarm.... xD gleich nen trojaner gefunden...


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Jings schrieb:


> Ah jetzt weiß ich warum nicht zu konzentriet sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe^^

hast intensiv gewählt wen ja ist normal wird ne weile dauert^^ 1-3 stunde je nach inhalt des pcs^^


----------



## Slavery (12. November 2008)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> LOL der thread hat schon 1408 seiten^^



1408? 

Don´t drink and think! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leckerlie (12. November 2008)

len schrieb:


> Uh ich würd des Marmeladsemmal schnell editieren, sonst kommen gach 100 Fragen was des sein könnt xD



der erste Post im Thread... Ich würde so ein Riesen FÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖRRRRRRRST!!!!!! da rein setzen ^^
und dann in die signo damit alle sehen das ich den FÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖRRRRRRRST!!!!!!! in diesem mittlerweile legendären thread habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
Leckerlie


----------



## Slavery (12. November 2008)

Leckerlie schrieb:


> der erste Post im Thread... Ich würde so ein Riesen FÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖRRRRRRRST!!!!!! da rein setzen ^^
> und dann in die signo damit alle sehen das ich den FÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖRRRRRRRST!!!!!!! in diesem mittlerweile legendären thread habe
> 
> 
> ...



Der ganze "First!"- Scheiß geht so auf´n Sack... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leckerlie (12. November 2008)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> hehe
> 
> 
> /sticky btw






ZAM schrieb:


> Ne *g*




btw^^

ZAM You Failed! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sorry aber musste ich machen xD ...bitte lass mich nicht deine Macht spüren xD ^^

Yeah ich hab ZAM gepwnd!!!!     (ZAM plz pwn nicht zurück) xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

bis denne^^


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

mhm naja er ist nicht first 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

wobei er weis nicht das es noch andere seiten gibt naja vllt liest er sich alles durch^^


----------



## Slavery (12. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wobei er weis nicht das es noch andere seiten gibt naja vllt liest er sich alles durch^^



Ok nachdem ich seinen zweiten Post gelesen hab, bin ich nich mehr böse, is ja noch´n Kind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avane x.X (12. November 2008)

*Noch kaum erwarten kann*


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (12. November 2008)

Ich mag den Thread xD gibt es eigentlich einen noch längeren?


----------



## phamo (12. November 2008)

Keine Ahnung, aber ich mag den Thread auch :-P



mfg


----------



## Aratosao (12. November 2008)

Hallöle, so bin wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Deine sig ist vieeeeel zu groß. Schau dir mal den Thread dazu an. Lg Ara



Voldemôrd schrieb:


> LOL der thread hat schon 1408 seiten^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aratosao (12. November 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ok nachdem ich seinen zweiten Post gelesen hab, bin ich nich mehr böse, is ja noch´n Kind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Huhu slav, huhu pingus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Ragoran (12. November 2008)

Jings schrieb:


> Ah jetzt weiß ich warum nicht zu konzentriet sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jetzt wundert mich auch nimmer warum der Herr gehackt wurde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (12. November 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Huhu slav, huhu pingus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hiho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

wb muschel^^


----------



## Aratosao (12. November 2008)

*AufputschkekseindenRaumwerf*
Wacht mal auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiel hier Jemand *Eve* oder *Navyfield*?


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

noch nie was davon gehört


----------



## Qonix (12. November 2008)

hier spielen alle nur WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

stimmt doch gar nöt

icjh spiele no final fantasy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (12. November 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> hier spielen alle nur WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und Hello Kitty Online ! *raus hoppel*


----------



## Qonix (12. November 2008)

ok ok

ich hab auch immer noch ein paar Stunden Spielzeit auf meinem Ragnarok-Account (seit Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Natsumee (12. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Und Hello Kitty Online ! *raus hoppel*




raus hoppel wie geil^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## milchkater (12. November 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> ok ok
> 
> ich hab auch immer noch ein paar Stunden Spielzeit auf meinem Ragnarok-Account (seit Jahren
> 
> ...



ragnarok online ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab se damals mit nem 99er high priest alle geownt XD (allerdings pserver mit ~10er rates - als schüler ließ sich ein acc nicht so leicht finanzieren, wie wow jetzt)


----------



## Kornos (12. November 2008)

milchkater schrieb:


> ragnarok online ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


99er Grand Cross Crusader ging im Castle Fight gut ab ^^


----------



## Qonix (12. November 2008)

Vit Knight, der Deathbreaker schlecht hin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (12. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Und Hello Kitty Online ! *raus hoppel*



War ja klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Love will never die! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (12. November 2008)

Habt ihr alle schon Feierabend und suchtelt rum oder was is los? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dugi (12. November 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Habt ihr alle schon Feierabend und suchtelt rum oder was is los?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




auf der arbeit nix zu tun 4tw ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (12. November 2008)

Sagt mir lieber mal einer, warum die Größe meiner Sig immer verschieden skaliert?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (12. November 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Sagt mir lieber mal einer, warum die Größe meiner Sig immer verschieden skaliert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




cheater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor (12. November 2008)

^ hat nichts zu tun
< ist post nr. 28095
&#711;wird hoffentlich hiermit weitermachen:​__________________________________________________________________________​^ *irgendwas zu dem über dir*
< *irgendwas zu dir*
&#711;*irgendwas zum nächsten*​


----------



## thanadas (12. November 2008)

< Hat keine Ahnung was er schreiben soll 
Will wieder RO zocken -.-


----------



## Isthos (13. November 2008)

Woah schon wieder nen Patch laden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the chinese (18. November 2008)

Isthos schrieb:


> Woah schon wieder nen Patch laden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wie wärs solange ein anderes spiel zocken?


----------



## the chinese (18. November 2008)

Isthos schrieb:


> Woah schon wieder nen Patch laden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wie wärs solange ein anderes spiel zocken?



edit: sorry wegen doppelpost 
löschen plz^^


----------



## Lillyan (18. November 2008)

Ihr wollt mich veräppeln, oder? Da mach ich den Thread mal ein wenig früher auf, damit es nicht vergessen geht und schon wird gespammt? Dann bleibt er eben bis morgen zu... mal schaun wer von uns um 5 Uhr morgens online ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bötsch (19. November 2008)

server down^^

und tante Edit sagt wieder ma FIRST  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontinuum (19. November 2008)

Ich möchte hier mal festhalten, dass das sehr wahrscheinlich das erste Mal weltweit ist, dass jmd. auf der 1406ten Seite eines Posts einen "Fiiiiirrst!!!"-Spam-Post verfasst hat.


----------



## Numara (19. November 2008)

Das ist bitter. Wollte grade Grizzlyhügel questen und 75 werden. Was tun nun?
Mama´s Bohneneintopf aufwärmen, ins Bett und TV glotzen.


----------



## Bötsch (19. November 2008)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier mal festhalten, dass das sehr wahrscheinlich das erste Mal weltweit ist, dass jmd. auf der 1406ten Seite eines Posts einen "Fiiiiirrst!!!"-Spam-Post verfasst hat.



dann blätter ma paar seiten zurück un du wirst sehen das des first heir mehr drin steht als alles andere^^

aber naja wollte des halt wieder ma machen un hier is ja spam erlaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (19. November 2008)

ich muss gleich zur Arbeit -.- 

Bin früher aufgestanden um in der Halb - leeren Welt zu Questen -.-

Naja mit Level 70 in Dalaran geangelt ist auch was wert^^


----------



## Bötsch (19. November 2008)

wie gehst heut arbeiten bei uns is feiertag^^ 
aber viel spass bei der arbeit


----------



## Daretina (19. November 2008)

Hach is das schön xD noch bin ich auf der arbeit, wenn ich nach hause gehe, gehe ich schafen und um 14 uhr wenn ich aufstehe sind die Server eh wieder on xD 

bzw mir is langweilig :/ hier schläft alles


----------



## Bötsch (19. November 2008)

wie bei dir schläft alles arbeitest du in nem altenheim oder so?? lol

un die server sollen laut info im anmeldebildschirm ja schon 11 uhr online sein


----------



## Dagonzo (19. November 2008)

Bötsch schrieb:


> un die server sollen laut info im anmeldebildschirm ja schon 11 uhr online sein


Als wenn das was neues wäre. Ist immer um diese Zeit, wenn kein Patch aufgespielt wird.


----------



## Daretina (19. November 2008)

Bötsch schrieb:


> wie bei dir schläft alles arbeitest du in nem altenheim oder so?? lol
> 
> un die server sollen laut info im anmeldebildschirm ja schon 11 uhr online sein




Krankenhaus ^^

jo gehn immer zwischen 11 und 11.30 on :> kenn ich vom spätdienst ^^


----------



## Bötsch (19. November 2008)

Daretina schrieb:


> Krankenhaus ^^
> 
> jo gehn immer zwischen 11 und 11.30 on :> kenn ich vom spätdienst ^^




naja da hast es ja sicher gleich geschaft^^

sodann nachti in die runde


----------



## Servon (19. November 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Naja mit Level 70 in Dalaran geangelt ist auch was wert^^



Ja, die ganzen Münzen rausholen wird lustig ^^


----------



## Sorbet (19. November 2008)

Servon schrieb:


> Ja, die ganzen Münzen rausholen wird lustig ^^


wo ist eigentlich dalaran genau habs noch nicht gefunden


----------



## Palatinus (19. November 2008)

Moin zusammen *Kaffee und Kekse hinstell*

BTW bin derzeit in den Grizzlyhügeln zum "Jagen" und ist für mich nach Fjord und Drachenöde die 
bisher schönste Gegend!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatinus (19. November 2008)

Dalaran kannste mit Level 74 begutachten, gehe hierzu in ein Gasthaus und schau dich mal dort um, da gibt dir einer eine Quest, den Typ gleich wieder anquatschen und der portet dich dann nach Dalaran.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn du noch keine 74 bist, schau das dich vielleicht ein netter Magier dahin portet.


----------



## XenRa (19. November 2008)

Ich wünsche wieder einmal mehr an diesen schönen ? Mittwoch einen wunder schönen guten Morgen
wie einen persönlichen Grüss an alle Schweizer die nun bis 11Uhr hier sein werden!


----------



## Raddl (19. November 2008)

@ sorbet dalaran liegt über dem kristallwald ab level 71 (wenn du ein mage bist) oder sonst ab level 74 bekommst du auch eine q die dich dorthinschickt (und die npc fliegen dich dann da auch hin)

ach ja und mal nen guten morgen an alle schreibt was schönes mir ist langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ups zu langsam getippt da war einer schneller mit der antwort als ich:/


----------



## Schleppel (19. November 2008)

bin 76 und bis jetzt keine Q nach Dalaran.

bin über eine BG anmeldung hingekommen, funzt super

und Morgen an alle mit-suchtis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raddl (19. November 2008)

also die q die einen nach dalaran schickt gibt es in jedem gasthaus in nordend ist eigendlich nicht zu verfehlen wenn man das nötige level hat


----------



## Schleppel (19. November 2008)

hm...sehr verdächtig^^

die gastwirte direkt?


----------



## Palatinus (19. November 2008)

Hehe, moin Raddi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jo, wenigstens einmal im Thread schneller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatinus (19. November 2008)

Ich hab nichts gesagt von wegen Gastwirte direkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sondern reinschauen und suchen^^ Jedoch findet man ihn sicher da man ja unweigerlich ein "!" auf der Minimap hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (19. November 2008)

ja wie gesagt...sehr verdächtig^^

rush da eig ned durch und les jeden Q text...dass ich des ned gfunden hab, tz^^

mal suchen dann


----------



## Azareus One (19. November 2008)

Gudden Morgen zusammen *gähn*

*Kaff hol*

Hat jemand kekse?


----------



## Palatinus (19. November 2008)

Also ich hab den in Valgarde im Gasthaus angesprochen und zwar diesn Typ der oben auf dem Balkon steht. Geht jedoch nur ab Level 74 vorher bekommste die Quest ja nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XenRa (19. November 2008)

Einfach durch eine bg Anmeldung hoch bringen geht am einfachsten und am schnellsten!
So wurde es mit mir auch gemacht.

Ich selbst bin lvl 75 mit meinem DK und auch ich habe bis jetzt noch keine Q gefunden in einem Gasthaus die mich da hin bringt =) aber egal


----------



## Schleppel (19. November 2008)

nenene die QUests sind wichtisch^^


----------



## XenRa (19. November 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> nenene die QUests sind wichtisch^^



Auf jeden doch werde ich warscheinlich viel zu viel haben.
Habe mit dem DK beide Startgebiete gemacht und war 74 nun bin ich in den Drachenöden und schon 75 und sehe kein ende.
Habe nur noch eben die Arena q Reihe auswärts gemacht wegen der Waffe. Daher wie viele quest werde ich übrig haben in den gebieten mit lvl 80?
da kann man sicherlich auf 1-2 quest verzichten und später mal nachhollen für die erfolge


----------



## Palatinus (19. November 2008)

Aber hier geht es ja nicht darum wo was ist sondern das Mittwoch ist und die Server eine Erholungs"massage" bekommen.

*Kaffee nachschenk*  Kekse sind leider alle, hat wer welche?


----------



## Azareus One (19. November 2008)

Schätze wird wie in BC, am 80 gibts wieder Gold für exp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*tisch-Port mach*

hey, ich brauch hier noch 2!


----------



## Palatinus (19. November 2008)

*klick*


----------



## Azareus One (19. November 2008)

los, nur noch einer, dann kekse für alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raddl (19. November 2008)

jo denke auch das man noch einiges an gold machen kann mit 80 viel zu tun hat man ja zur Zeit eh noch nicht weil mit nur einer wirklichen Raidinstanz ist die abwechslung und der Zeitaufwand noch sehr gering. 

Was die Kekse angeht kann ich leider nicht dienen aber wie wäre es mit Kuchen stattdessen?


----------



## XenRa (19. November 2008)

Palatinus schrieb:


> *Kaffee nachschenk*  Kekse sind leider alle, hat wer welche?


Sry leider auch keine Kekse mehr doch en Kaffe könnte ich auch noch gebrauchen XD


----------



## Palatinus (19. November 2008)

Muß ja nur mehr einer noch Klicken dann haben wir alle Kekse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Finger wund klick*


----------



## Raddl (19. November 2008)

ach so ich klick auch mal mit auf den tisch port der kuchen schmeckt nicht will kekse also.....

*klick


----------



## Azareus One (19. November 2008)

Dann klickööön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann gibts kekse (:

*noch mehr kaff für alle mach*


----------



## XenRa (19. November 2008)

Keine Abwechslung? Weil es nur 1 Raid Ini gibt
Naja HC Inis gibt es ja auch noch genügend in denen man was holen kann.
Oder auch an meiner Stelle als DK werden mal noch Bergbau wie Schmied hochgeballert was auch Zeit braucht wie noch die Alten Inis Solo rocken XD
Dies alles braucht viel Zeit doch ich will alle oder die Möglichen Erfolge hollen.


----------



## Azareus One (19. November 2008)

KEKSE FÜR ALLE!!!1111einselfdrölf

*sich seine 80 kekse nehm* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*eine GANZ große Kaffee-Kanne aufstell* 

bedient euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flipmode (19. November 2008)

Ich nehm 160 kekse weil ich auf die arbeit muss :'(


----------



## XenRa (19. November 2008)

es geht auch einfacher.
Tischlein deck DICH!!!
Na dann auf ein erfolgreiches Fressen!

ps. kann noch jemand ein bisschen Milch besorgen für die Kekse danke!


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

guten morgen ihr psychopathen ^^

*kuchen und gipfeli hinstell*
*teekrug hinstell*

so guten apetit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatinus (19. November 2008)

Ui dankööö Keksööö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regesas (19. November 2008)

Wo bin ich?! 

*Am kaffee schlürf*


----------



## Raddl (19. November 2008)

*auch schnell alle kekse einsteck die möglich sind*

das mit abwechslung war eigendlich nur gemeint das es "noch" nicht so viele raidinstanzen gibt die einem die ganze spielzeit verschlingen, so das man noch viel Zeit hat sich eben um die Erfolge normale Instanzen oder eben zum Goldfarmen hat


----------



## Azareus One (19. November 2008)

Guten Morgähn natsu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kaffee und milch stehen auch schon da (:


----------



## Palatinus (19. November 2008)

*gipfeli stielt*




*hmmm....schmecken lässt*

Selber gemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (19. November 2008)

*sich auch ein klaut* 
schmeckt gut :3


----------



## Leerox (19. November 2008)

Sukie schrieb:


> ist schon hart, wenn man was gegen leute hat, die noch nicht so lange spielen und sich somit auch nicht auskennen... @ B1ubb.... ich sag dazu jetzt nichts weiter, ausser das man auch freundlich reagieren kann... und sich nich benehmen muss, wie nen 14 jähriger, der nicht damit klar kommt, das es Leute gibt, die "gerade" erst mit dem Game angefangen haben...



aber es ist doch wirklich nicht zuviel verlangt dass man wen man das Spiel startet den Infokasten lesen tut den dort steht es das die Sever in bearbeitung sind dann muss man nämlich nichts ins buffed.de schreiben



greez


----------



## Leerox (19. November 2008)

XenRa schrieb:


> es geht auch einfacher.
> Tischlein deck DICH!!!
> Na dann auf ein erfolgreiches Fressen!
> 
> ...


----------



## XenRa (19. November 2008)

Aha ok.
Aber das wird noch alles kommen mit den Raid inis da muss man Blizz nur immer noch en bisschen Zeit lasse bis dann alles da und Raid bar sein wird.
Doch dies kennen wir ja auch alles aus BC da konnte man auch nicht gleich in den BT sondern musste sich das nehmen was da war und nah und nah kam dann ja auch immer wie mehr bis man dann illi eins über die rübe ziehen konnte...

* keine Kekse mehr *
brauche mehr wie die Milch alle ist


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

nicht ganz ^^

aber das zeug wird bei uns eh überall frisch gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gehst an ner tansktelle und da sind die um diese zeit meistens noch schön warm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TooM666 (19. November 2008)

Super, fahr zu arbeit.. Mein Ohr tut wieder weh .. Mittelohrentzündung ...krank geschrieben und so... Will zocken, ZACK! Scheiße wir haben ja Mittwoch ^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

pech^^

ach ich habs net so eilig mit dem raiden bin ja erst 74  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XenRa (19. November 2008)

Leerox  du  bist nicht der einzige Schweizer =)
Woher kommst du den?
Ich selbst sollte stehen komme von Bern / Zollikofen


----------



## TooM666 (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> pech^^
> 
> ach ich habs net so eilig mit dem raiden bin ja erst 74
> 
> ...



Ich bin erst 66, und am 1Dez steht der erste 25er Naxx an^^


----------



## Azareus One (19. November 2008)

*nochn tisch mach* 

Hopp hopp, wir brauchen mehr kekse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiKlAtScH (19. November 2008)

morjen *gähn* hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Azareus One (19. November 2008)

ausser dem üblichen nicht viel


----------



## XenRa (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> pech^^
> 
> ach ich habs net so eilig mit dem raiden bin ja erst 74
> 
> ...


Ich habe auch keinen Stress doch möchte ich einfach dann mal die 80 Haben da wir einige leute haben die schon 78 sind und ich einfach mal sehen will wie sich der DK in einem Raid schlagen wird.


----------



## Palatinus (19. November 2008)

Nu ja, ich war heut beim Bäcker aber mehr als 2 Apfeltaschen sind da nicht bei rum gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*heimlich noch ein Stück gipfeli stielt*

*verputzt gekrümmelt und breit lächelt*


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

TooM666 schrieb:


> Ich bin erst 66, und am 1Dez steht der erste 25er Naxx an^^




wird knapp^^

bei uns stehen noch keine raids fest denke aber werden vorrher einige schon 10er nax machen da wir schon irgendwie 5 80er haben oder so^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raddl (19. November 2008)

*Tastatur ausschüttel* sry die Kekskrümel haben mir alles verstopft^^ so aber nun 

*klick

juhuu noch mehr kekse aber diesmal bitte Schoko


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

XenRa schrieb:


> Ich habe auch keinen Stress doch möchte ich einfach dann mal die 80 Haben da wir einige leute haben die schon 78 sind und ich einfach mal sehen will wie sich der DK in einem Raid schlagen wird.




du ehshc en dk vo 55 uf 75 gmacht und seisch hesch kei stress 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XenRa (19. November 2008)

Ich habe einfach den Besten ausgemachten morgen hinbekommen XD

Kaffetrinken 
Schnittchen essen
+ wwe.raw vom Montag abend kucken

Was will man mehr?


----------



## Palatinus (19. November 2008)

Ich hock auf Arbeit mit Kopfschmerzen aber hier im Forum wenn ich mich umschaue, besonders im Mittwochsthread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 verschwinden die sicher bald! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (19. November 2008)

*neben dem normalen keksen auch noch ein schoko-keks-portal mach*

klicken bidde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TooM666 (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wird knapp^^
> 
> bei uns stehen noch keine raids fest denke aber werden vorrher einige schon 10er nax machen da wir schon irgendwie 5 80er haben oder so^^
> 
> ...



Naja wenn nich isses mir doch scheiß egal^^ Ich lass mich nich streßen wegen nem PC spiel, und wenn ich 2 Monate brauche um 80 zu werden, dann brauch ich nunmal 2 Monate. Basta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatinus (19. November 2008)

> du ehshc en dk vo 55 uf 75 gmacht und seisch hesch kei stress



lol Natsu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatinus (19. November 2008)

*auf´s Schoko-port klickt*


----------



## MiKlAtScH (19. November 2008)

mein shatti muss erstmal warten mein dk is noch auf 64 wenn ich 70 bin ma schnell nen za raid ansetzen und schauen wie er sich so macht und dann kanns gemütlich weitergehen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raddl (19. November 2008)

*KLICK

mit dem zweitchar der auch da ist nochmal *KLICK

juhuu schoko kekse   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XenRa (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du ehshc en dk vo 55 uf 75 gmacht und seisch hesch kei stress
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das isch enso ich han soar einige Gilde kollegene chöne überrenne ich han ou ke stress wie chunsch uf da?
Bi mir isches eifach so wen ich am queste bi den bini ka inere andere welt und konsentriert ich lami net la ablenke wie blibe eifach immer bir sach und den geit das scho vorallem wende einich 32stund am stück spilsch und ner eifach mal wider s zitli geisch ga lige XD

das isch doch ken stress


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

ob du noch leute für za findest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

XenRa schrieb:


> ....



naja^^

viel lüt sind halt net mal 75 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XenRa (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ob du noch leute für za findest?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bin auf jedenfall dabei, bin auf eredar gibt wieder einen neuen erfolg mehr auf meiner Liste die man noch abarbeiten muss


----------



## Azareus One (19. November 2008)

aka ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raddl (19. November 2008)

@ XenRa netter post nur leider bin ich scheinbar mit dem Dialekt nicht vertraut ich versteh nur die hälfte :/ gibt es den Post nochmal in einem halbwegs verständlichen Deutsch damit auch die Noobs wie ich ihn verstehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*schon wieder die Kekskrümel von der Tastatur schüttel*


ps: den Teil den ich verstanden habe kann ich nur zustimmen beim Leveln gibt es keinen Stress man wird 80 so oder so irgendwann^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

erfolge scherbenwelt mhm^^

bruache noch 3 hero inzen MH (obwohl ich dne shcon recht oft gelegt hab nur seit dem erfolgspatch nicht -.-) und swp und paar gebiete müsst ich noch durchquesten grml naja mit 80 alles nachholen^^

@Raddl das liegt an den berner die reden generell so komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XenRa (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja^^
> 
> viel lüt sind halt net mal 75
> 
> ...


Du ob d Gilde lüt weniger oder lenger hend als ich das isch net so wichtig wen ich düre bin denn weissi scho was mache und filicht henderm scho mal 1 grupe uf 80 wome mal hc inis chan mache jede tog und den chani gmüetlich mal ono schmid u bergbou skille will da muesch jo vo 0 afah.

ps. Wer von euch findet das auch noch ein bisschen anstrengend das beim DK die beruf wieder von 0 anfangen auser erste Hilfe?
Ich in meinem fall würde es super finden wen man jeden Beruf den man möchte lehrnen kann und als dk gleich den skill 275 wie bei erste Hilfe bekommen würde das es ein bisschen einfacher gehen würde als von 0 an anfangen zu müssen.


----------



## MiKlAtScH (19. November 2008)

dks gibet ja genug lol^^und ich liebe die frost skillung und der schaden wie seit ihr den als dk geskillt?bzw was macht euch am meisten spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (19. November 2008)

Will zoggn... -.-"
bin erst level 72, weils bei mir krassest laggt.

WOHOOOO, 700ter post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

ich habe keinen dk bleibe meinem holy priester treu dk kommt erst nachdem ich meinen krieger und meinen mage auf 80 hab^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

wunder schönen guten morgen an alle 
gibts schon kaffee ?


----------



## MiKlAtScH (19. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> wunder schönen guten morgen an alle
> gibts schon kaffee ?




*kaffee rüberschieb* ähm mit milch und zucker oder ohne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XenRa (19. November 2008)

Raddl schrieb:


> @ XenRa netter post nur leider bin ich scheinbar mit dem Dialekt nicht vertraut ich versteh nur die hälfte :/ gibt es den Post nochmal in einem halbwegs verständlichen Deutsch damit auch die Noobs wie ich ihn verstehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das isch enso ich han soar einige Gilde kollegene chöne überrenne ich han ou ke stress wie chunsch uf da?
Bi mir isches eifach so wen ich am queste bi den bini ka inere andere welt und konsentriert ich lami net la ablenke wie blibe eifach immer bir sach und den geit das scho vorallem wende einich 32stund am stück spilsch und ner eifach mal wider s zitli geisch ga lige XD

das isch doch ken stress 

Übersetzung von der Pro Gaiming Sprache zum normalen Volk =)

Das ist so ich habe auch schon einige Gilden Freunde überrennen können , ich habe doch keinen stress wie kommst du darauf?
Bei mir ist es einfach so das wen ich am Questen bin bin ich sozusagen in einer andern Wel und Konsentriert und lasse mich nicht ablenken und bleibe einfach immer bei der Sache. und dann geht das alles schon vorallem wen man mal 32 Stunden am Stück durchspielt und dann einfach mal ein bisschen schlafen geht.

Gruss Xenra


----------



## Refaser (19. November 2008)

Trink ich grad darf ich dir einen Anbieten? Guten Morgen'!


----------



## Azareus One (19. November 2008)

Schokokekse und normale gibts auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

morgen fynni 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

MiKlAtScH schrieb:


> *kaffee rüberschieb* ähm mit milch und zucker oder ohne?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nur mit milch will ja net dicken werden vom zucker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke sehr lieb da gehts einem schon viel besser


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> morgen fynni
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



juhuuuuuuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiKlAtScH (19. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> nur mit milch will ja net dicken werden vom zucker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*über sein bauch streichel und pfeif* lang lebe zucker^^


----------



## XenRa (19. November 2008)

Mein DK ist für das LvLn auf 50blood geskillt und der rest in unholy geht am einfachsten zum questen da du nie reggen musst und wen ich mal einen Pulg mobs klatsche eigentlich fast immer wieder mit voll hp rausgehe da ich mit 1 schlag 3.3k life reggen kann.wen ich alle säuchen drauf habe und ich kritte


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

MiKlAtScH schrieb:


> *über sein bauch streichel und pfeif* lang lebe zucker^^



hehe na dann kannst dich mit meinem sohn zusammen tun der liebt zucker auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

naja kein wunder liebt der zucker^^


----------



## Palatinus (19. November 2008)

So dann werde ich mich mal meiner Arbeit zu wenden und bissl was schaffen....nur noch 50 Minuten Zeit bis Frühstück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ciao... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiKlAtScH (19. November 2008)

XenRa schrieb:


> Mein DK ist für das LvLn auf 50blood geskillt und der rest in unholy geht am einfachsten zum questen da du nie reggen musst und wen ich mal einen Pulg mobs klatsche eigentlich fast immer wieder mit voll hp rausgehe da ich mit 1 schlag 3.3k life reggen kann.wen ich alle säuchen drauf habe und ich kritte




also ich habe soweit auch keine probleme was life angeht blutaura an dann geht alles^^gestern ma mit ner grp bk gewesen der schaden echt klasse und da ich immer sehe das tankmangel herrscht dachte ich mir spielste n tank und es macht echt ma gaudi^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

so werd mir noch eine rauchen dann darf mein schatz aufstehen der brauch in seinem urlaub net ausschalfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist aber nicht viel los hier wo sind alle hin *Grübel*


----------



## MiKlAtScH (19. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> so werd mir noch eine rauchen dann darf mein schatz aufstehen der brauch in seinem urlaub net ausschalfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




habe auch urlaub aber darf auch nich ausschlafen lol.weis nich wo sie alle hin sind frühstücken evtl^^


----------



## Mendranis (19. November 2008)

Morgen zusammen.
Ik mag nimma...Blöder Mittwoch , muss doch meinen kleinen Todesritter spielen , bin leider erst 72 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu der frage was ich spiele und was mir am meisten Spaß macht , ganz einfach : UNHOLY!
Wenn wir schonmal beim Todesritter sind , können wir auch mal Diskutieren , obwohl es da nicht viel zu Diskutieren gibt , da es Fakten sind die bestätigt wurden, aber egal^^

Gestern ist mir zB was Grausames passiert , eine Utgarde Gruppe suchte nurnoch nach einem Tank , ich denke mir "EP...Auf gehts" und schreib den Leiter der Gruppe also an mit den Worten " Würde mit meinem Todesritter wohl tanken" Darauf kam dann die Antwort (aufgepasst) "Bist du denn "Frost" geskillt?"

Im ersten Moment dachte ich mir nur , dass ich dazu mal nichts sage , aber nungut , bin dann doch mitgekommen und alles lief wie immer Perfekt.

Der Punkt ist einfach das die Frost Skillung das Tanken ein wenig erleichtert , doch keine Tankskillung ist bzw. nicht DIE Tankskillung ist , da es keine gibt , man kann nämlich mit jedem Baum asstrein tanken.

Habt ihr ähnliches erlebt?

btw. hat jemand einen Kaffee für mich? Mit Milch wenns geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XenRa (19. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> so werd mir noch eine rauchen dann darf mein schatz aufstehen der brauch in seinem urlaub net ausschalfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Urlaub was ist den das? was zum essen?

ps. ich bin zwar neu doch ich bin ja hier XD


----------



## Azareus One (19. November 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOvqF4ZPDNM<----- FAIL
http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/1...i-wall-fail.jpg <---- FAIL²
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYhDu1UzLSs <----- EPIC FAIL 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiKlAtScH (19. November 2008)

Mendranis schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen.
> Ik mag nimma...Blöder Mittwoch , muss doch meinen kleinen Todesritter spielen , bin leider erst 72
> 
> 
> ...




ok habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt^^aber viele talente in diesem baum vereinfachen dir das tanken .ich diskutiere gerne über den dk^^auf we3lche rüstungsbonis legt ihr den besoderen wert für den dk?


----------



## Suske (19. November 2008)

Zocken will *heul*

Davon schlurft und Kaffee kocht =)


Mit freundlichen Grüße

Suske


----------



## Skyko (19. November 2008)

Ich hab heut frei und die Server sind bis 11 down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw^^ MOIN


----------



## XenRa (19. November 2008)

Mendranis schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen.
> Ik mag nimma...Blöder Mittwoch , muss doch meinen kleinen Todesritter spielen , bin leider erst 72
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe auch schon erlebt das mich nicht mal jemand mitnehmen wollte für ne ini als Tank und das war ja auch nur in der schwerbenwelt weil die warscheinlich vom DK nicht so überzeugt sind das der Tanken kann wen man will.
Also gibt es alles wie das wegen Frost es erleichtert das Tanken legitlich doch ist nicht voraussetzung.

Einfach rein in den Haufen säuchen drauf verteilen dann tod oder verfall noch hin und du kannst afk gehen und da kann eigentlich nichts mehr passieren.
Doch ob der DK auch Raid bosse Tanken kann ist mir noch schleierhaft und wird warscheinlich immer noch der normale Krieger die nr1 bleiben oder en Pala das kann ich net genau sagen.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

ja bin schon noch da^^


----------



## Dr. House (19. November 2008)

Bin extra um acht aufgestanden weil ich eben noch schnell was schauen wollte... und ma wieder voll verrafft das heute ja Mi ist -.-

nun sitz ich hier mim Kaffee.... und schau fern.... seit x Jahren WoW vergisst man immer wieder das es den MITTWOCH ja gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mendranis (19. November 2008)

Der Todesritter ist definitiv ein Anti-Magie-Tank , sprich eine Festung gegen Magie Bosse , also denke ich das er später bei einigen Bossen sehr nützlich wird , für normale Bosse ist er denke ich nicht geschaffen da er einfach "noch" (ich weiß ja nicht wie es wird) viel zu viel Schaden nimmt.


----------



## Skyko (19. November 2008)

hmm.. mein DK is erst 58 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 blood skilled
weil ich erst meinen main auf 80 socken wollte


----------



## XenRa (19. November 2008)

Dr. schrieb:


> Bin extra um acht aufgestanden weil ich eben noch schnell was schauen wollte... und ma wieder voll verrafft das heute ja Mi ist -.-
> 
> nun sitz ich hier mim Kaffee.... und schau fern.... seit x Jahren WoW vergisst man immer wieder das es den MITTWOCH ja gibt
> 
> ...


Warum kann man diesen Tag nicht einfach mal aus dem Kalender streichen und einfach dafür einen ka Zocker Tag einführen der auch noch frei ist das man ein längeres Wochenende hat oder so XD


----------



## Mendranis (19. November 2008)

Und nebenbei hat mir echt keiner einen Kaffee mit Milch angeboten *beleidigt ist*


----------



## XenRa (19. November 2008)

Mendranis schrieb:


> Der Todesritter ist definitiv ein Anti-Magie-Tank , sprich eine Festung gegen Magie Bosse , also denke ich das er später bei einigen Bossen sehr nützlich wird , für normale Bosse ist er denke ich nicht geschaffen da er einfach "noch" (ich weiß ja nicht wie es wird) viel zu viel Schaden nimmt.


Auf so eine art sehe ich dies auch da ja die Frost aura noch zusätzlich zu den leben usw noch den Magie schaden verringert also könnte man ihn dann fileicht mal als off tank für einen Magier Boss oder so was nutzen können wen man den schnell eben mal weg hauen muss und der MT beschäftigt unterdessen die andere Dampf Nudel

Doch das wird sich noch alles Zeigen wie und was kommen wird.
Da lasse ich mich überraschen


----------



## Azareus One (19. November 2008)

Mendranis schrieb:


> Und nebenbei hat mir echt keiner einen Kaffee mit Milch angeboten *beleidigt ist*


*duck* 

*dir kaff mit milch anbiet und nen keks daneben schieb*


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

ach kaffee bringt eh net

gebt das geld lieber für was gescheiteres aus ^^


----------



## Mendranis (19. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> *duck*
> 
> *dir kaff mit milch anbiet und nen keks daneben schieb*




Endlich , dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suske (19. November 2008)

*Ne kanne Kaffe sowie Milch und Zucker auf den Tisch stell*

Fix Brötchen holen geh *taptaptap*


----------



## XenRa (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach kaffee bringt eh net
> 
> gebt das geld lieber für was gescheiteres aus ^^


Was den Computer Spiele?


----------



## Mendranis (19. November 2008)

Mir fällt gerade ein , ich könnte mal wieder Ragnarok anschmeißen , oder dieses GodsWar testen , mhhhh... *grübel*


----------



## MiKlAtScH (19. November 2008)

und auf welche rüstungsbonis achtet ihr besonderst?stärke trefferwertung und evtl crit is ja klar aber was noch?^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

ne das machst ja sowieso auch^^

naja 1-2 jahre kein kaffe trinken = 1x urlaub machen oder so^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Mendranis schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade ein , ich könnte mal wieder Ragnarok anschmeißen , oder dieses GodsWar testen , mhhhh... *grübel*



Gods of War ist geil^^

nette geschichte


----------



## XenRa (19. November 2008)

MiKlAtScH schrieb:


> und auf welche rüstungsbonis achtet ihr besonderst?stärke trefferwertung und evtl crit is ja klar aber was noch?^^


Stärke , Leben 
Krit + Temp


----------



## Suske (19. November 2008)

Stärke
Trefferwertung
Crit
Ausdauer
Tempowertung
Beweglichkeit
Angriffskraft

(nich in der reihenfolge =) )


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach kaffee bringt eh net
> 
> gebt das geld lieber für was gescheiteres aus ^^




und was wäre das ?

wow hab ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mendranis (19. November 2008)

MiKlAtScH schrieb:


> und auf welche rüstungsbonis achtet ihr besonderst?stärke trefferwertung und evtl crit is ja klar aber was noch?^^



Also so wie ich das sehe und so wie die DK Sets sind halte ich derzeit zum Schaden machen auch verdammt viel auf Tempowertung.
Zum Tanken ganz klar Parierwertung , da ein Todesritter ja dank fehlendem Schildes nicht Blocken kann , denke Ausweichen ist auch noch wichtig.


----------



## Azareus One (19. November 2008)

<pose>
*PS3 anschmeiss und R&C 5&8 zock*
</pose>


----------



## XenRa (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne das machst ja sowieso auch^^
> 
> naja 1-2 jahre kein kaffe trinken = 1x urlaub machen oder so^^



Naja dann mann man dies auch von meinen Kippen sagen ich rauche seit 6 Jahren das würden mehr als 1 Urlaub geben


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

ja also

rauchen ist sowieso der grösste schrott den es gibt^^

geldausgeben nur um zu stinken?^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> und was wäre das ?
> 
> wow hab ich schon
> 
> ...




kannst mich besuchen mit dem ersparten geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XenRa (19. November 2008)

Wen wir den schon bei dem Dk sind würde mich interessieren welcher den Momentan der höchste ist.
auf einem Deutschsprachigen Server das es schon einen 80er Gibt ist mir bekannt irgendwo.


----------



## Mendranis (19. November 2008)

XenRa schrieb:


> Naja dann mann man dies auch von meinen Kippen sagen ich rauche seit 6 Jahren das würden mehr als 1 Urlaub geben



Ich für meinen Teil rauche auch seit ca. 5 Jahren , spiel seit Release WoW , hab bestimmt mit insgesamt 5 Chars was weiß ich wie oft den Characktertransfer verwendet , also hätte ich das Geld jetzt für all das Bar auf die Kralle wären alle meine Sorgen futsch!^^


----------



## MiKlAtScH (19. November 2008)

Mendranis schrieb:


> Also so wie ich das sehe und so wie die DK Sets sind halte ich derzeit zum Schaden machen auch verdammt viel auf Tempowertung.
> Zum Tanken ganz klar Parierwertung , da ein Todesritter ja dank fehlendem Schildes nicht Blocken kann , denke Ausweichen ist auch noch wichtig.




ja denke ich auch das ausweichwertung auch vom vorteil is wenn man tanken will ich werde es auf jedenfall testen in ner raid ini.ich glaube ma gesehen zu haben bei isnogud in den live blog das ein dk frost in naxx getankt hat?


----------



## Mendranis (19. November 2008)

XenRa schrieb:


> Wen wir den schon bei dem Dk sind würde mich interessieren welcher den Momentan der höchste ist.
> auf einem Deutschsprachigen Server das es schon einen 80er Gibt ist mir bekannt irgendwo.



Ganz genau , es gibt meines wissens nach schon unzählige 80er Todesritter. Bin leider erst wie gesagt 72 1/2


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

also den ersten 80er todesritter gabs schon am sonntag glaubs


----------



## Rhaskhur (19. November 2008)

ARGH! da hat man einmal das (Glück?) Krank zusein dann isses Mittwoch-.-


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> kannst mich besuchen mit dem ersparten geld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




tzz träum weiter geh arbeiten dann auch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiKlAtScH (19. November 2008)

XenRa schrieb:


> Wen wir den schon bei dem Dk sind würde mich interessieren welcher den Momentan der höchste ist.
> auf einem Deutschsprachigen Server das es schon einen 80er Gibt ist mir bekannt irgendwo.




gestern nachmittag auf arygos die meldung bekommen blablabla is der erste dk auf stufe 80 alli seite.einer aus de rgilde kennt den er meinte er habe nich gepennt und durchgezoggt^^aber in den buffed news steht auch das einer scho 80 is^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

wer arbeiten?^^

und du hast ja gerfragt was den also ich habe nur einen vorschlag gemacht^^


----------



## XenRa (19. November 2008)

Rhaskhur schrieb:


> ARGH! da hat man einmal das (Glück?) Krank zusein dann isses Mittwoch-.-


Wie ich diesen Spruch von euch deutschen Lieben.
ICh bin Krank doch nicht Krank genug um nicht mehr Zocken zu können! XD


----------



## MiKlAtScH (19. November 2008)

XenRa schrieb:


> Wie ich diesen Spruch von euch deutschen Lieben.
> ICh bin Krank doch nicht Krank genug um nicht mehr Zocken zu können! XD




bin sehr sehr sehr selten krank ich bin so einer der sogar mit verbrannten fuß auf arbeit geht.ich sags euch braten jus kann verdammt heiss sein und weh tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XenRa (19. November 2008)

MiKlAtScH schrieb:


> gestern nachmittag auf arygos die meldung bekommen blablabla is der erste dk auf stufe 80 alli seite.einer aus de rgilde kennt den er meinte er habe nich gepennt und durchgezoggt^^aber in den buffed news steht auch das einer scho 80 is^^


Die buffed News habe ich auch gesehen vom ersten 80er DK den gibt.
Doch der ist glaubig auf einem EU server und die Interessieren mich net wen ich den Pala ankucke in 13 Stunden auf 79 fast 80 dann kommt der GM und Bannd den mal ne runde.

Mich interessieren nur die auf den Deutschen servern.
Ich selbst weiss nicht mal wie hoch der höchste dk auf eredar ist und würde mich einfach ein bisschen interessieren.

Ich werde es so oder so net werden da müsste ich aktiever spielen aber einfach so als neugierde interessiert mich dies


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wer arbeiten?^^
> 
> und du hast ja gerfragt was den also ich habe nur einen vorschlag gemacht^^




ja aber einen guten vorschlag so nun hoffe ich das mein schatz sich hier auch ma zuwort meldet -.-


----------



## MiKlAtScH (19. November 2008)

arygos is deutsch pve 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

also auf unserem server gibts schon 80er dks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der höchste in der gilde ist 76 oder 77


naja oke mitlerweile ist er glaub 78^^


----------



## Mendranis (19. November 2008)

08:40 , nurnoch 2h 20m , dann können wir weiter süchteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XenRa (19. November 2008)

Mendranis schrieb:


> 08:40 , nurnoch 2h 20m , dann können wir weiter süchteln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ok sry kenne noch net alle server habe ja erst gerade vor LK wieder angefangen wegen dem DK XD


----------



## MiKlAtScH (19. November 2008)

Mendranis schrieb:


> 08:40 , nurnoch 2h 20m , dann können wir weiter süchteln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jippie ja jeah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

süchtlinge tz^^

hey fyni die kriegst bis 16.00 wow verbot und musst auf buffed bleiben^^


----------



## pixeljedi (19. November 2008)

moin allerseits

*kaffeeehol*


----------



## Mendranis (19. November 2008)

So , hab mich mal der Mehrheit angeschlossen und mich mit Signaturen zugebombt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> süchtlinge tz^^
> 
> hey fyni die kriegst bis 16.00 wow verbot und musst auf buffed bleiben^^




nix verbot punkt 11 uhr will ich wieder zocken mein pala is erst 74 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

na und mein priester ist auch erst 74 und du hast immernoch net auf meinem server getranst *heul*

lässt mich dann wieder alleine -.-


und hey lass ihn doch schlafen^^


----------



## Ganieda (19. November 2008)

Guten Morgen

frische warme Brezeln auf den Tisch stell


----------



## Mendranis (19. November 2008)

Wenn ich recht überlege könnten da noch ein paar andere Chars rein , denn ich besitze ... *hust* ... verdammt viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Und ich meine keine low level Chars)
Aber lassen wir das mal.
Was mich stört ist , dass es sehr sehr bald einen DK Nerf geben wird , da ja alle wieder am weinen sind. 
Klar , der Todesritter macht erheblichen Schaden , schafft (aus meiner Sicht) bisher alle Gruppenquests alleine , doch ist er nicht eine Heldenklasse?
Sollte er nicht wenigstens genau so guten Schaden machen wie ein Schurke?
Und solange man nicht eine gute Rotation der Skills hat , sowie die Klasse wirklich beherscht , ist da auch nicht viel mit ultra Schaden.
Denn so wie ich finde ist der Todesritter die am schwersten zu spielende Klasse , da man einfach verdammt viel nachdenken muss bis man eine perfekte Rotation hat und die dann auch noch umsetzen muss.

Meinungen?


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

sagt mal wisst ihr wie man die tastaturzahlen im interface wieder einstellen kann? meine sind seit patch 3.0 weg -.-


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Mendranis schrieb:


> Meinungen?



keine ahnung dk noch nicht getestet^^


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja also
> 
> rauchen ist sowieso der grösste schrott den es gibt^^
> 
> geldausgeben nur um zu stinken?^^



Kommt immer darauf an, was man raucht! xD
Und joa, klar ist es sinnlos, aber ich sag mal so, ohne Kippen, hätte ich keine Arbeit.
Von daher mach ich halt irgendwie doch ''gewinn'' daraus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> na und mein priester ist auch erst 74 und du hast immernoch net auf meinem server getranst *heul*
> 
> lässt mich dann wieder alleine -.-
> 
> ...




nene bleib auf meinen hab nun endlich freunde lol

ne nix schlafen er is schon wach und auch hier im forum will nur net schreiben -.-


----------



## Mendranis (19. November 2008)

Alle Eingeschlafen , oder keiner eine Meinung dazu? *hihi*


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> nene bleib auf meinen hab nun endlich freunde lol
> 
> ne nix schlafen er is schon wach und auch hier im forum will nur net schreiben -.-




phü

<--- traurig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Mendranis schrieb:


> Alle Eingeschlafen , oder keiner eine Meinung dazu? *hihi*




ich habe meine meinugn gesagt^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> phü
> 
> <--- traurig ist
> 
> ...




och net traurig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hast mich doch jeden mittwoch hier grins


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

ne -.-

nur wen die server tot sind 

sonst net und was mit den restlichen 5 stunden?


*heul*


----------



## Ashtera (19. November 2008)

Blubb


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sagt mal wisst ihr wie man die tastaturzahlen im interface wieder einstellen kann? meine sind seit patch 3.0 weg -.-




*sagt mal wisst ihr wie man die tastaturzahlen im interface wieder einstellen kann? meine sind seit patch 3.0 weg -.-*


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Ashtera schrieb:


> Blubb




morgen


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne -.-
> 
> nur wen die server tot sind
> 
> ...




besser als nix oder kann ja ganz weg bleiben und wieder nur lesen hier grins


----------



## Spilyt (19. November 2008)

hoi alle zusammen ^^


----------



## wanumela (19. November 2008)

Moin
...Teller mit Wurst und Käsebrötchen auf den Tisch schieb...in der Hoffnung ein paar dieser lecker richenden Schokokekse zu bekommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ui ein paar von euch haben ja schon mächtig gelevelt. Ich habe leider erst einen meiner Chars auf 71 geschoben. Muß zum Jahresende immer viel länger arbeiten und so wie es aussieht, wird sich da die nächsten Wochen auch nicht viel ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

ach bin auch erst 74  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XenRa (19. November 2008)

So Leute.
Ich bin dann mal weg man muss ja auch mal was machen was wichtig ist.
Es geht ja nur noch 2Stunden bis die Server On kommen und bis dahin allen ne gute überbrückung bis es wieder losgeht.

Bis zum nächsten Mittwoch.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> besser als nix oder kann ja ganz weg bleiben und wieder nur lesen hier grins



tz


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> tz




was ?

ich ich sagte ja bezahl es nur wird teuer da ich alle mit bringen würd grins

oder komm du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Mahlzeit ^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Mahlzeit ^^




hallo na gibts dich auch noch^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> was ?
> 
> ich ich sagte ja bezahl es nur wird teuer da ich alle mit bringen würd grins
> 
> ...




mhm

ich kann net rüber^^

musst ja nicht gleich deine ganzen chars transen^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

los Fynnio (schatzi)schreib sind alle ganz nett hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hallo na gibts dich auch noch^^



klar gibt's mich auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte nur bisher keine Zeit mehr ^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm
> 
> ich kann net rüber^^
> 
> musst ja nicht gleich deine ganzen chars transen^^




stimmt die müssten ja dann auch mit wieviel willst noch arbeiten um das zu bezahlen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynnio (19. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> los Fynnio (schatzi)schreib sind alle ganz nett hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*schreib* NERV überfordere mich doch net am frühen Morgen... erstmal wach werden also Zigarette und Kaffee her ^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> stimmt die müssten ja dann auch mit wieviel willst noch arbeiten um das zu bezahlen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



arbeiten?

was den?^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Fynnio schrieb:


> *schreib* NERV überfordere mich doch net am frühen Morgen... erstmal wach werden also Zigarette und Kaffee her ^^




juhu es lebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Fynnio schrieb:


> *schreib* NERV überfordere mich doch net am frühen Morgen... erstmal wach werden also Zigarette und Kaffee her ^^




bist du net schon seit irgendwie 30-40 min wach?^^

also hätt ich frei würd ich nie vor 10 aufstehen erst recht nicht am mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forge87 (19. November 2008)

Mendranis schrieb:


> Wenn ich recht überlege könnten da noch ein paar andere Chars rein , denn ich besitze ... *hust* ... verdammt viele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hmm da haben wir halt wieder das gängige Problem: Blizzard versucht Mehrgleisig zu fahren. 
Todesritter PvE technisch betrachtet: Ganz klar konzipiert als Heldenklasse. Führt man eine Heldenklasse ein so erwartet man durchaus zu recht einiges von dieser klasse und ganz klar eine überlegenheit gegenüber normalen Klassen.
Im reinen PvE würde ich meinen dass sich der Todesritter gut in die Raids einreihen kann, als alternativer Tank für Magiebegabte Gegner und/oder als reiner DD bzw als Raidsupport. 
Im Raid spielen individuelle Überlegenheiten meiner meinung nach nicht so eine große Rolle, da alle zusammen das große Ganze ergeben und somit auch den Erfolg.

Jetzt Blizzards Lieblingsprojekt der PvP Modus; Hier kommts natürlich rein auf die individuellen Fähigkeiten einer jeden Klasse an. Stichwort Klassenbalance... Ein sehr schwieriger Punkt wie ich finde da ursprünglich alle klassen unterschiedlich erdacht wurden. Fakt ist dass jeder PvP'ler egal welche klasse er spielt nach Chancengleichheit schreit. Das betrifft sowohl heilen als auch schaden austeilen. Da Blizz im Angesicht der vermeintlich wachsenden Konkurrenz auf dem Bereich PvP, es besonders PvP spielern recht machen will, können wir also damit rechnen dass ein DK nerf kommen wird, ähnlich wie er beim Retri Pala wieder kam. Denn der DK besitzt im PvP hervorragende Eigenschaften (Self Heal, Deff Skills, CC Fähigkeiten, massig AoE (Tod und Verfall, Seuchenstoß + Pestilenz, usw)).

Obs Sinn macht? Meiner Meinung nicht, ich denke Blizzard sollte sich wieder auf eine Ausrichtung des Spiels konzentrieren entweder PvE oder PvP... anders führt es zu einer abschwächung des PvE teils (ich finde WotLK bisher ziemlich einfach was instanzen angeht usw) und zu einem verlust der individualität jeder klasse...

So ziemlich viel gebabbel, ich muss zur Arbeit Oo

Lg forge


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> klar gibt's mich auch noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




mhm

hattest aber lange keine zeit mehr^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> arbeiten?
> 
> was den?^^




was weiß  ich stell dich doch an die straße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

sagt mal wisst ihr wie man die tastaturzahlen im interface wieder einstellen kann? meine sind seit patch 3.0 weg -.-


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sagt mal wisst ihr wie man die tastaturzahlen im interface wieder einstellen kann? meine sind seit patch 3.0 weg -.-




schreib es noch größer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nein ich weiß es net


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> was weiß  ich stell dich doch an die straße
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was will ich an der strasse? -.-

genau ich passe nen abend auf dienen sohn auf *gg* aber musst ihn herbringen....^^


----------



## Fynnio (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also hätt ich frei würd ich nie vor 10 aufstehen erst recht nicht am mittwoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja ich auch net... nur gibts hier so ne Person (zu Fynni rüberschiel) die meint mich wachmachen zu müssen -.-


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm
> 
> hattest aber lange keine zeit mehr^^




Hab ja auch was Kleines, was mich auf Trab hält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber heut hat sie sich gedacht, ach Mama kann eh net spielen, da kann ich sie ja wecken und wieder einpennen....


----------



## Sorbet (19. November 2008)

danke für die promte antwort.

hab leider erst level 71, naja muss ich wohl einen maggier  schöne augen machen......


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> schreib es noch größer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja kriege ja keine antwort hier^^

grml so kann man nicht tanken das geht net grrr^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Hab ja auch was Kleines, was mich auf Trab hält
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




löl^^

was ist es den geworden?^^

mädchen oder ehm bübchen?^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was will ich an der strasse? -.-
> 
> genau ich passe nen abend auf dienen sohn auf *gg* aber musst ihn herbringen....^^




du willst wieso nur das ich zudir komm 

*angst bekomm* *umhilfe schrei*


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> löl^^
> 
> was ist es den geworden?^^
> 
> mädchen oder ehm bübchen?^^



Mädchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Is ja jetzt auch scho 3 Monate alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Fynnio schrieb:


> Ja ich auch net... nur gibts hier so ne Person (zu Fynni rüberschiel) die meint mich wachmachen zu müssen -.-




ich muss auch früh aufstehen also heul net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Fynnio schrieb:


> Ja ich auch net... nur gibts hier so ne Person (zu Fynni rüberschiel) die meint mich wachmachen zu müssen -.-




naja frauen halt die ersten die einschlafen und einem nicht schlafen lassen weil sie das ganze bett benötigen und dann früh aufwachen^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Mädchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




man warst du nicht mehr lange hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja und gz^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Mädchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




och noch klein und süss wollen wa tauschen meiner ist 14 monate -.-
*graue haare zähl*


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> du willst wieso nur das ich zudir komm
> 
> *angst bekomm* *umhilfe schrei*




also du hast da grad was komisch geschrieben^^

ja dein schatz da kann auch mitgehen macht ihr ein wochenende in der schweiz^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> och noch klein und süss wollen wa tauschen meiner ist 14 monate -.-
> *graue haare zähl*




rofl


----------



## *Vanessa* (19. November 2008)

Morgen T.T


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> och noch klein und süss wollen wa tauschen meiner ist 14 monate -.-
> *graue haare zähl*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du kennst meine net XD die brüllt dich sofort an wenn du net gleich springst für sie....


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

*Vanessa* schrieb:


> Morgen T.T



noch jemand verschlafenes... Morgen


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

*Vanessa* schrieb:


> Morgen T.T



oh da ist sie ja schon *hust*^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> du kennst neine net XD die brüllt dich sofort an wenn du net gleich springst für sie....




macht meiner auch kenn das nur die kleinen können noch net laufen also machen sie weniger scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> du kennst neine net XD die brüllt dich sofort an wenn du net gleich springst für sie....



lol so sind halt die frauen *hust*^^


naja ich würde nicht gleich sofort springen sonst hast keine ruhe^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lol so sind halt die frauen *hust*^^
> 
> 
> naja ich würde nicht gleich sofort springen sonst hast keine ruhe^^




frauen ????

kinder müssen lernen zuwarten sonst haste bald wirklich keine ruhe mehr


----------



## Fynnio (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> du kennst meine net XD die brüllt dich sofort an wenn du net gleich springst für sie....



Dafür räumt deine keine Schränke aus, klettert nicht auf Möbeln rum (und kann so auch net runterfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und krümelt den Teppich net mit Keksen voll ^^


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> macht meiner auch kenn das nur die kleinen können noch net laufen also machen sie weniger scheiße
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wo hast des gelesen? meine will prinzipiell nur sitzen... (alleine natürlich net) und freut sich wenn Mamas Tastatur in der Nähe ist... oder Schlüssel... oder Schnuller... oder, oder, oder


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> frauen ????
> 
> kinder müssen lernen zuwarten sonst haste bald wirklich keine ruhe mehr




weinen lassen ?^^


----------



## *Vanessa* (19. November 2008)

T.T ich kann ja nur verschlafen sein wenn der drecks postbote um 9uhr sturmklingelt...xD


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Fynnio schrieb:


> Dafür räumt deine keine Schränke aus, klettert nicht auf Möbeln rum (und kann so auch net runterfallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja gut, das noch net... XD


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> wo hast des gelesen? meine will prinzipiell nur sitzen... (alleine natürlich net) und freut sich wenn Mamas Tastatur in der Nähe ist... oder Schlüssel... oder Schnuller... oder, oder, oder




mit 3monaten sitzen ist wirklich net gut man sollte damit warten bis sie es selber können wegen dem rücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

was machst du eigentlich zuhause?^^

und 9 ist ja net so früh


----------



## Fynnio (19. November 2008)

*Vanessa* schrieb:


> T.T ich kann ja nur verschlafen sein wenn der drecks postbote um 9uhr sturmklingelt...xD



Deswegen stell ich immer die Türklingel aus, wenn ich ins Bett gehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> weinen lassen ?^^




ja man sollte kinder bisschen weinen lassen vorher hört sich blöd an aber ist so


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> mit 3monaten sitzen ist wirklich net gut man sollte damit warten bis sie es selber können wegen dem rücken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wen sie sitzen will soll sie doch ? oder nicht?^^


----------



## *Vanessa* (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was machst du eigentlich zuhause?^^
> 
> und 9 ist ja net so früh



Em zu hause?hmm...... wohnen? ^^


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> weinen lassen ?^^



kann ich net... die baut jedesmal Tränchen mit ein... des tut im Herz weh...


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Fynnio schrieb:


> Deswegen stell ich immer die Türklingel aus, wenn ich ins Bett gehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lügner


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> kann ich net... die baut jedesmal Tränchen mit ein... des tut im Herz weh...




ohrstöpsel und aufgenbinde und so^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

*Vanessa* schrieb:


> Em zu hause?hmm...... wohnen? ^^




ach so ...

urlaub oder was?^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> kann ich net... die baut jedesmal Tränchen mit ein... des tut im Herz weh...




na und sowas können kinder recht gut

aber macht nix kinder müssen lernen sonst rennst du bald nur noch


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> mit 3monaten sitzen ist wirklich net gut man sollte damit warten bis sie es selber können wegen dem rücken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




weiß ich.. ich lass sie ja net richtig sitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so auf dem Arm wie man Babies halt hält... hauptsache sie sieht genug... und kann nach allem grapschen


----------



## *Vanessa* (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach so ...
> 
> urlaub oder was?^^



Arbeitslos


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

aso sry

hey sag mal bsit grad wütend auf männer wegen dem postboten?^^

oder standart?^^


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ohrstöpsel und aufgenbinde und so^^



lol na da kann ich dann echt viel machen... Teller abspülen gibts nich mehr, weil ja keine Teller mehr XD


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> weiß ich.. ich lass sie ja net richtig sitzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




kinder müssen alles sehen, anfassen und essen 
sind echt so schlimm wie männer


----------



## *Vanessa* (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aso sry
> 
> hey sag mal bsit grad wütend auf männer wegen dem postboten?^^
> 
> oder standart?^^



^^ standart männer sind einfach perverse abartige stinkende wesen mit nem meist auch noch minderen IQ der nur von ihrem Fortplanzungstrieb unterboten wird.... >.<

Ja ich will mal nen freund und hat noch kein drotzdem muss ich männer nicht mögen xD...


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> kinder müssen alles sehen, anfassen und essen
> sind echt so schlimm wie männer



hrhr joa... ergo hab ich 2 Kinder... eins bekommen und eins geheiratet... also eigentlich sollte man 2x Kindergeld bekommen XD


----------



## Fynnio (19. November 2008)

*Vanessa* schrieb:


> ^^ standart männer sind einfach perverse abartige stinkende wesen mit nem meist auch noch minderen IQ der nur von ihrem Fortplanzungstrieb unterboten wird.... >.<



Fortpflanzungstrieb würd ich das net nennen xD


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> hrhr joa... ergo hab ich 2 Kinder... eins bekommen und eins geheiratet... also eigentlich sollte man 2x Kindergeld bekommen XD




jo eig schon aber soviel glück hat man nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Fynnio schrieb:


> Fortpflanzungstrieb würd ich das net nennen xD




sondern ?


----------



## Amilinda (19. November 2008)

guten morgen allerseits *gähn*


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

wie se alle erst aufwachen....


----------



## *Vanessa* (19. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> sondern ?



vögeltrieb... f***trieb auf jeden falls Primitiv^^


----------



## Amilinda (19. November 2008)

warum ?^^


----------



## Fynnio (19. November 2008)

*Vanessa* schrieb:


> vögeltrieb... f***trieb auf jeden falls Primitiv^^




Genau ^^ Gilt aber ebenso für Frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *Vanessa* (19. November 2008)

Fynnio schrieb:


> Genau ^^ Gilt aber ebenso für Frauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bestimmt net ich bin bis jetzt ohne sex küssen oder irgendwas anderen ausgekommen und ich steh auf männer aber ich wart das ich was mit etwas im hirn an der angel hab nur irgendwie ist das wie Angeln ohne köder in einem leeren see


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

*Vanessa* schrieb:


> Bestimmt net ich bin bis jetzt ohne sex küssen oder irgendwas anderen ausgekommen und ich steh auf männer aber ich wart das ich was mit etwas im hirn an der angel hab nur irgendwie ist das wie Angeln ohne köder in einem leeren see




lol jetzt hast ihn sein gesicht hättest sehen müssen nun überlegt er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynnio (19. November 2008)

*Vanessa* schrieb:


> Bestimmt net ich bin bis jetzt ohne sex küssen oder irgendwas anderen ausgekommen und ich steh auf männer aber ich wart das ich was mit etwas im hirn an der angel hab nur irgendwie ist das wie Angeln ohne köder in einem leeren see



Warum wartest du auf einen der Hirn an seiner Angel hat? aLso das finde ICH pervers ^^


----------



## Ganieda (19. November 2008)

Fynnio schrieb:


> Warum wartest du auf einen der Hirn an seiner Angel hat? aLso das finde ICH pervers ^^




Das ist nicht pervers, das ist der Instinkt der Frauen, ein Überbleibsel aus der Steinzeit: Man möchte sich nur mit einem paaren, der die besten gene hat...  ;-)


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Ganieda schrieb:


> Das ist nicht pervers, das ist der Instinkt der Frauen, ein Überbleibsel aus der Steinzeit: Man möchte sich nur mit einem paaren, der die besten gene hat...  ;-)



les noch mal.... XD


----------



## *Vanessa* (19. November 2008)

Fynnio schrieb:


> Warum wartest du auf einen der Hirn an seiner Angel hat? aLso das finde ICH pervers ^^



XD du bist pervers.


----------



## Fynnio (19. November 2008)

*Vanessa* schrieb:


> XD du bist pervers.



Naja, nicht immer aber ab und zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Ganieda schrieb:


> Das ist nicht pervers, das ist der Instinkt der Frauen, ein Überbleibsel aus der Steinzeit: Man möchte sich nur mit einem paaren, der die besten gene hat...  ;-)




dann hab ich wohl was verpasst so ein dreck 

und was mach ich nun 

hmm

kann man kinder zurück schrieben wo sie her kommen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

*Vanessa* schrieb:


> ^^ standart männer sind einfach perverse abartige stinkende wesen mit nem meist auch noch minderen IQ der nur von ihrem Fortplanzungstrieb unterboten wird.... >.<
> 
> Ja ich will mal nen freund und hat noch kein drotzdem muss ich männer nicht mögen xD...



phü voll die veraglemeinerung hier tz


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

*Vanessa* schrieb:


> XD du bist pervers.




tja und sowas darf ich mein mann nennen 

hab ich doch ein pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suske (19. November 2008)

*Vanessa* schrieb:


> ^^ standart männer sind einfach perverse abartige stinkende wesen mit nem meist auch noch minderen IQ der nur von ihrem Fortplanzungstrieb unterboten wird.... >.<
> 
> Ja ich will mal nen freund und hat noch kein drotzdem muss ich männer nicht mögen xD...



Na, da muss ich mal etwas ausraumen. Ich selbst bin 21 und noch Jungfrau, also unterliege ich schonmal nicht dem Fortpflanzungstrieb =)

Nun ich halte meinen IQ nicht unbedingt für schlecht, wobei ich zugeben muss dass mich der ein oder andere primitive Instinkt schonmal geritten hat =)

Naja das mal zu Thema *gg*

( WoW daddeln will )


----------



## Bekuras (19. November 2008)

*Vanessa* schrieb:


> ^^ standart männer sind einfach perverse abartige stinkende wesen mit nem meist auch noch minderen IQ der nur von ihrem Fortplanzungstrieb unterboten wird.... >.<
> 
> Ja ich will mal nen freund und hat noch kein drotzdem muss ich männer nicht mögen xD...




Freu mich schon drauf wenn du in 10 Jahren hier wieder schreibst:

"Leider hab ich für WoW nicht mehr so viel zeit....meine 5 Kinder und mein Mann, den ich über aaaaalles liebe, brauchen einfach zuviel Zeit.
Und der Haushalt macht sich auch nicht von alleine."

Freu mich drauf, ich werde da sein wenns soweit ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Beku 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> dann hab ich wohl was verpasst so ein dreck
> 
> und was mach ich nun
> 
> ...




ich glaueb das wird problematisch


----------



## *Vanessa* (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> phü voll die veraglemeinerung hier tz



Nichts kann man so gut veralgemeinern wie männlichkeit...und das erschreckende.....man hat irgendwie dazu noch recht...^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

*Vanessa* schrieb:


> XD du bist pervers.



du bist auch noch jung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganieda (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich glaueb das wird problematisch



hehe ja etwas XD


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich glaueb das wird problematisch




hm mist naja nun kann man es  net ändern


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

*Vanessa* schrieb:


> Nichts kann man so gut veralgemeinern wie männlichkeit...und das erschreckende.....man hat irgendwie dazu noch recht...^^




ach was^^

das geht mal so garnet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynnio (19. November 2008)

Suske schrieb:


> wobei ich zugeben muss dass mich der ein oder andere primitive Instinkt schonmal geritten hat =)



Na das hät ich ja zu gern gesehen ^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> hm mist naja nun kann man es  net ändern



ändern kann man kaum was


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> dann hab ich wohl was verpasst so ein dreck
> 
> und was mach ich nun
> 
> ...




DAS würde ich nich ausprobieren wollen XD


----------



## Palastarguldan (19. November 2008)

OMFG MEIN SERVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suske (19. November 2008)

Fynnio schrieb:


> Na das hät ich ja zu gern gesehen ^^



*Kein Kommenta* *griiiins*


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Fynnio schrieb:


> Na das hät ich ja zu gern gesehen ^^



mhm ich net *schauder*

fynni dein mann steht auf komische sachen^^


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (19. November 2008)

*Vanessa* schrieb:


> Bestimmt net ich bin bis jetzt ohne sex küssen oder irgendwas anderen ausgekommen und ich steh auf männer aber ich wart das ich was mit etwas im hirn an der angel hab nur irgendwie ist das wie Angeln ohne köder in einem leeren see



Da kannst du sagen was du willst, es gibt sie doch! ^^
War bei meiner letzten Freundin auch so, die hatte nichts anderes im Kopf.
Aber ja, ich kenne auch mehr als genug ''Männer'' die so denken.
Das kommt eh nicht aufs Geschlecht, sondern mehr auf die Person selbst an! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da kann ja jeder nur für sich selbst sprechen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *Vanessa* (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach was^^
> 
> das geht mal so garnet
> 
> ...



Ha doch xD


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Suske schrieb:


> Na, da muss ich mal etwas ausraumen. *Ich selbst bin 21 und noch Jungfrau*, also unterliege ich schonmal nicht dem Fortpflanzungstrieb =)
> 
> Nun ich halte meinen IQ nicht unbedingt für schlecht, wobei ich zugeben muss dass mich der ein oder andere primitive Instinkt schonmal geritten hat =)
> 
> ...



Hör sich an wie mein Mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (also BEVOR wir und öfters getroffen hatten XD)


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm ich net *schauder*
> 
> fynni dein mann steht auf komische sachen^^




ich merk es hm war doch net gut das er hier hin kommt nun bekomm ich langsam von ihm angst


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

*Vanessa* schrieb:


> Ha doch xD



beispiel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




du wolltest doch männer melken


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ich merk es hm war doch net gut das er hier hin kommt nun bekomm ich langsam von ihm angst




*gg*

wie siehts jetzt mit der schweiz an?^^


----------



## Suske (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Hör sich an wie mein Mann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, muss auch dazu sagen, das ich seit 5 jahren Solo bin. Die letzte Beziehung war nicht so das ware, danach hatte ich null bock auf was neues ^^


----------



## Fynnio (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> *gg*
> 
> wie siehts jetzt mit der schweiz an?^^



Wat isn Schweiz?


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Palastarguldan schrieb:


> OMFG MEIN SERVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



jetzt weiß ich warum des alle Mimimimi nennen... MimimimiMittwoch....


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> *gg*
> 
> wie siehts jetzt mit der schweiz an?^^




jo mach mich gleich aufn weg nur schnell sachen packen usw 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *Vanessa* (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> beispiel?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Männer sind das beste xD ich glaub das thema fährt sich fest.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Suske schrieb:


> Naja, muss auch dazu sagen, das ich seit 5 jahren Solo bin. Die letzte Beziehung war nicht so das ware, danach hatte ich null bock auf was neues ^^



er hatte davor keine Freundin... viel zu viel am PC gehangen XD


----------



## I Pwn (19. November 2008)

so ne sauerei!!!!


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

*Vanessa* schrieb:


> Männer sind das beste xD ich glaub das thema fährt sich fest.



ich dachte männer sind doof?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> jo mach mich gleich aufn weg nur schnell sachen packen usw
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jipiii^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynnio (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich dachte männer sind doof?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne, pervers


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Fynnio schrieb:


> Wat isn Schweiz?



dein neuer wohnort?^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Fynnio schrieb:


> Ne, pervers




naja dan steht sie auf perverse sachen?^^


----------



## *Vanessa* (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich dachte männer sind doof?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joa und dh das beste beispiel fürs doof sein xD


----------



## kizzthesky (19. November 2008)

*Vanessa* schrieb:


> Männer sind das beste xD ich glaub das thema fährt sich fest.



http://www.digitalvoodoo.de/blog/archives/...welt-manner.php

*sign*


----------



## Fynnio (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja dan steht sie auf perverse sachen?^^




RRRRRRRRRRRRichtig ^^


----------



## Fumacilla (19. November 2008)

Moin... Jungfrauen Themen an diesem morgen? ohje... ihr seits echt auf entzug... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab was das euch aufmuntert... SIE ist bestimmt auch noch jungfrau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorados (19. November 2008)

sind bei euch auf der WoW Seite auch die Server aktiv oder ist das nur buggy ?

weil bei mir sind alle server online auser bei 3-4 auf den Englischen server sind off.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

*Vanessa* schrieb:


> Joa und dh das beste beispiel fürs doof sein xD



du hast mich falsch erstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Sorados schrieb:


> sind bei euch auf der WoW Seite auch die Server aktiv oder ist das nur buggy ?
> 
> weil bei mir sind alle server online auser bei 3-4 auf den Englischen server sind off.




ist seit jahren buggy^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

morgen fuma


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

sagt mal wisst ihr wie man die tastaturzahlen im interface wieder einstellen kann? meine sind seit patch 3.0 weg -.-


lf antwort^^


----------



## Suske (19. November 2008)

Ich häng auch zuviel am Pc, was aber nicht an früheren Beziehungen liegt, sondern mehr daran, das ich zugegebener maßen süchtig danach bin, mich in Fantasy Welten zu flüchten (Kann unsere Welt so gar nich ab) .


----------



## Kalle1978 (19. November 2008)

Ich sach ma Moin Ihrse da XD

Edit: Die Zahlen kannst Du unter Interface Tsterturbelegung wieder einstellen.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Suske schrieb:


> Ich häng auch zuviel am Pc, was aber nicht an früheren Beziehungen liegt, sondern mehr daran, das ich zugegebener maßen süchtig danach bin, mich in Fantasy Welten zu flüchten (Kann unsere Welt so gar nich ab) .



joa Fantasy Welten haben schon was... aber ich würd des normale Leben (soweit ich mein Leben als normal bezeichnen kann) nich mehr hergeben XD


----------



## *Vanessa* (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du hast mich falsch erstanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



>.< du bist ja auch männlich xD.......ich geh jetzt zur post das fährt sich fest.

IHR DÜRFT MIR GBS SCHREIBEN !!!!!!


ODER MEINEN TOLLEN TEST LESNE UND MEIN EGO PUSHEN DAMIT ICH MEHR MACHEN WILLLLLL *AUF SIGNATUR ZEIG*^^


----------



## Suske (19. November 2008)

Die Hp is buggy, man kann sich nachwievor net einloggen


----------



## BoGxer (19. November 2008)

Suske schrieb:


> Ich häng auch zuviel am Pc, was aber nicht an früheren Beziehungen liegt, sondern mehr daran, das ich zugegebener maßen süchtig danach bin, mich in Fantasy Welten zu flüchten (Kann unsere Welt so gar nich ab) .




Das kann ich aber nun wirklich nicht verstehen. In unserer echten Welt gibts doch auch alles: Katastrophen, Trolle, etc...

Das einzige Problem is man verreckt einfach zu schnell. Und das auch nur ein mal...


----------



## Fumacilla (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> morgen fuma



Moin Natsu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Natsumee schrieb:


> sagt mal wisst ihr wie man die tastaturzahlen im interface wieder einstellen kann? meine sind seit patch 3.0 weg -.-
> 
> 
> lf antwort^^



Saug dir Bartender denn hast se auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nein weiß es nich genau... aber muss ja irwo einstellbar sein...


----------



## arclight.kes (19. November 2008)

*Vanessa* schrieb:


> Männer sind das beste xD ich glaub das thema fährt sich fest.


Das ändert sich denk mal im Laufe der Zeit, also mit fortschreitendem Alter. Sie bekommen eine Glatze (*in Spiegel schau und rumjammer*) Werden immer eigensinniger, haben blöde Angewohnheiten... ach könnte das ewig weiter führen^^


----------



## Turican (19. November 2008)

Vanessa du nervst,pubertiere woanders zuende


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

wie lange gehst du den zur post?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


also bis 16.00 sind wir hier^^

nicht war fynnii?^^


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

BoGxer schrieb:


> Das kann ich aber nun wirklich nicht verstehen. In unserer echten Welt gibts doch auch alles: Katastrophen, Trolle, etc...
> 
> Das einzige Problem is man verreckt einfach zu schnell. Und das auch nur ein mal...



omg und ich dachte ich lauf einfach zu meiner Leiche und des Thema hat sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bekuras (19. November 2008)

*Vanessa* schrieb:


> IHR DÜRFT MIR GBS SCHREIBEN !!!!!!
> 
> 
> ODER MEINEN TOLLEN TEST LESNE UND MEIN EGO PUSHEN DAMIT ICH MEHR MACHEN WILLLLLL *AUF SIGNATUR ZEIG*^^



Was ist "GBS"? O_o

naaaaaaa gut -_- *auf sig link klick*


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Moin Natsu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




keine ahnung was da war hab zwar mal geschaut und nicht sgefunden nerft schon gewaltig naja ich schaue mal wieder nach vltl find ich was -.-


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> Was ist "GBS"? O_o
> 
> naaaaaaa gut -_- *auf sig link klick*




KEYLOOGGER^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GBS nehme ich mal an ist Gästebuch wobei das S hat keinen sinn -.-


----------



## kizzthesky (19. November 2008)

IHR DÜRFT MICH LIEB HABEN , MICH CPT CAPSLOCK XD

*nach emo smile such und keinen find =(*


----------



## Fumacilla (19. November 2008)

arclight.kes schrieb:


> Das ändert sich denk mal im Laufe der Zeit, also mit fortschreitendem Alter. Sie bekommen eine Glatze (*in Spiegel schau und rumjammer*) Werden immer eigensinniger, haben blöde Angewohnheiten... ach könnte das ewig weiter führen^^



Naja.... habe gehört die pille soll das verhindern mit der Glatze... aber noch hab ich da zeit... mein Dad hat mit 50 noch volles Haar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Männer werden nur älter und reifer...! Ausserdem machenuns im Alter Falten attraktiv im gegensatz zu Frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Natsumee schrieb:


> keine ahnung was da war hab zwar mal geschaut und nicht sgefunden nerft schon gewaltig naja ich schaue mal wieder nach vltl find ich was -.-



Da sagte wer was, man könne es in der Tastaturbelegung einstellen....


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

*Stille*




Fumacilla schrieb:


> Naja.... habe gehört die pille soll das verhindern mit der Gatze... aber noch hab ich da zeit... mein Dad hat mit 50 noch volles Haar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




 *hust hust* -.- nicht nett...


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wie lange gehst du den zur post?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich nur bis 11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> *Stille*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So bin ich.... und abstreiten kannstes auch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> So bin ich.... und abstreiten kannstes auch nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kommt auf den Mann und die Tiefe der Falten an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so pauschal kann ich des gar net sagen... und meine Tante is 60 guckt immernoch aus wie 35... also nix großartig mit Falten und so...


----------



## Bekuras (19. November 2008)

Männer sind wie guter Wein....je länger man wartet umso besser werden sie.
Manche Männer sind allerdings auch wie Fisch....

lg Beku 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> Männer sind wie guter Wein....je länger man wartet umso besser werden sie.
> *Manche Männer sind allerdings auch wie Fisch....
> *
> lg Beku
> ...



*abbrech* wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damnation1988 (19. November 2008)

huhu 

ohman immer diese nervigen serverwartungen. nervig. ich will weiter addon daddeln

wie weit seit den ihr schon alle???

also mein krieger is mittlerweile 3 tage lvl 80 und mein schurke sollte heute nacht lvl 80 erreichen..dann folgt der todesritter


Mfg binichtot


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

lol



ne fynni nicht bis 11 ach ja verlängerte wartungsarbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arclight.kes (19. November 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Naja.... habe gehört die pille soll das verhindern mit der Glatze... aber noch hab ich da zeit... mein Dad hat mit 50 noch volles Haar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Damit hätte ich wohl vor 20 Jahren schon anfangen müssen. Das Männer reifer werden bestreite ich aber vehement! Ich werde nie erwachsen =) und meine Frau grinst, also freut sich darüber. Ich bin ein Spinner und werd auch immer einer bleiben, egal wie alt - egal wie runzlig, egal ...


----------



## Browny2000 (19. November 2008)

muh


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

löl 


1x 74


----------



## Bitialis (19. November 2008)

drecks schüler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


einma feiertag und sie sind die helden =)


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...




du kannst mich ma nicht heute nene die server laufen um 11 wieder 
sonst muss ich leider schreien


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

arclight.kes schrieb:


> Damit hätte ich wohl vor 20 Jahren schon anfangen müssen. Das Männer reifer werden bestreite ich aber vehement! Ich werde nie erwachsen =) und meine Frau grinst, also freut sich darüber. Ich bin ein Spinner und werd auch immer einer bleiben, egal wie alt - egal wie runzlig, egal ... *wie pervers?*




^^


----------



## Suske (19. November 2008)

Damnation1988 schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> ohman immer diese nervigen serverwartungen. nervig. ich will weiter addon daddeln
> 
> ...



Hab grad mal den Dk auf 63 geschafft und meine Schatten Priesterin ist 71 (Hab aber keine Lust mehr auf die xD ) naja will auch weiter daddeln =)


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Damnation1988 schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> ohman immer diese nervigen serverwartungen. nervig. ich will weiter addon daddeln
> 
> ...




essen, schlafen und sowas ist dir aber schon ein Begriff?


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Fynni gibt skeine verlängerten arbeiten? naja gab halt vorhin nen thread dazu^^


----------



## arclight.kes (19. November 2008)

pervers? o.O


----------



## Damnation1988 (19. November 2008)

keine wilden vorurteile ich bin kein schüler mehr..nur immoment krank geschrieben da ich nen schweren motorradunfall hatte xD

nu hab ich genügend zeit zum spielen..


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> essen, schlafen und sowas ist dir aber schon ein Begriff?




naja ich glaube ihm net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bekuras (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> *abbrech* wie geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Allerdings hab ich gehört das die "Spätlese" aus dem Jahre 1987 sehr gut sein soll *hust hust

*ebenkaffeemach*


----------



## Fumacilla (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> kommt auf den Mann und die Tiefe der Falten an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na da musste einfach von mir aus gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gut deine Tante.... lass überlegen... das is ja nich die "vererbbare" verwandschaft... mac dir also ma nich soviel hoffnung... (sry ich bin gut drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 




Bekuras schrieb:


> [....]
> Manche Männer sind allerdings auch wie Fisch....
> 
> lg Beku
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Damnation1988 schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> ohman immer diese nervigen serverwartungen. nervig. ich will weiter addon daddeln
> 
> ...



Naja... bin 72.... ich lass mir lieber zeit beim leveln... statt 24/7 wie andere davorzuhocken oO


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

arclight.kes schrieb:


> pervers? o.O




nicht?^^

hät ja sein können mit deinem ... lässt ja unbegrenzte wahl^^


----------



## Damnation1988 (19. November 2008)

essen und schlafen klar..ich regge mein leben ständig..aufs mana brauch ich gottseidank net achten energytick ftw^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> Allerdings hab ich gehört das die "Spätlese" aus dem Jahre 1987 sehr gut sein soll *hust hust
> 
> *ebenkaffeemach*




ne bäää^^


88 ftw^^


----------



## arclight.kes (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nicht?^^
> 
> hät ja sein können mit deinem ... lässt ja unbegrenzte wahl^^


stimmt, man kanns auch falsch verstehen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Damnation1988 schrieb:


> keine wilden vorurteile ich bin kein schüler mehr..nur immoment krank geschrieben da ich *nen schweren motorradunfall hatte xD*
> 
> nu hab ich genügend zeit zum spielen..



das findest du anscheinend lustiger als ich Oo wie gehts dir? wars schlimm?


Trotzdem... überleg mal 2 80 innerhalb von paar Tagen (is ja nich so dass das Addon schon Wochen raus wäre)...

Meine Druidin is grad mal lvl 73 (gestern geworden) und nen DK hab ich auf *grübel* 56 (also ein GANZES lvl gemacht)


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Fynni gibt skeine verlängerten arbeiten? naja gab halt vorhin nen thread dazu^^




na das göaub ich net soviel pech kann selbst ich net haben


----------



## Bekuras (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne bäää^^
> 
> 
> 88 ftw^^



Hab gehört 88 war ein sehr trockenes Jahr......dieser "Wein" soll wohl nicht so gut im "abgang" sein *hust 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> Allerdings hab ich gehört das die "Spätlese" aus dem Jahre 1987 sehr gut sein soll *hust hust
> 
> *ebenkaffeemach*




Deshalb ist ja mein Mann auch einer von den Jahrgängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Deshalb ist ja mein Mann auch einer von den Jahrgängen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tz


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

ihr habt mal keine ahnung nene


----------



## Fumacilla (19. November 2008)

arclight.kes schrieb:


> Damit hätte ich wohl vor 20 Jahren schon anfangen müssen. Das Männer reifer werden bestreite ich aber vehement! Ich werde nie erwachsen =) und meine Frau grinst, also freut sich darüber. Ich bin ein Spinner und werd auch immer einer bleiben, egal wie alt - egal wie runzlig, egal ...



So muss das.... hat reife denn was mit dem Kind im Manne zu tun? Ich glaube nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Damnation1988 schrieb:


> keine wilden vorurteile ich bin kein schüler mehr..nur immoment krank geschrieben da ich nen schweren motorradunfall hatte xD
> 
> nu hab ich genügend zeit zum spielen..



Mottorad fahren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Bekuras schrieb:


> Allerdings hab ich gehört das die "Spätlese" aus dem Jahre 1987 sehr gut sein soll *hust hust
> 
> *ebenkaffeemach*




*hust...*huuuust.... 83/84! Was andres is nich drinne... stimmts Daroia?


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Na da musste einfach von mir aus gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich will dich bitte net erleben wenn du schlecht drauf bist XD

Hoffnungen brauch ich keine, hab schon nen Plan... hrhr XD


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> na das göaub ich net soviel pech kann selbst ich net haben



schau mal nach in wow^^ ob irgendwas steht *gg*


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> Hab gehört 88 war ein sehr trockenes Jahr......dieser "Wein" soll wohl nicht so gut im "abgang" sein *hust
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein (kleiner) Bruder is Jahrgang 88... wenn alle aus dem Jahrgang so sind wie der... dann gute Nacht Welt


----------



## Fumacilla (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Deshalb ist ja mein Mann auch einer von den Jahrgängen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



zu jung... *räusper...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> schau mal nach in wow^^ ob irgendwas steht *gg*



na trau mich net


----------



## Fumacilla (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Ich will dich bitte net erleben wenn du schlecht drauf bist XD
> 
> Hoffnungen brauch ich keine, hab schon nen Plan... hrhr XD



Nein willste nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



soso nen Plan.... ich bin ganz Ohr?!


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> So muss das.... hat reife denn was mit dem Kind im Manne zu tun? Ich glaube nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das musst meinen Mann fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wobei ich mit meinem 87er zufrieden bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Suske (19. November 2008)

Hehe ich bin 87er und mein Bruder 89er Jahrgang, hamwa wohl Glück gehabt wa? ^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Mein (kleiner) Bruder is Jahrgang 88... wenn alle aus dem Jahrgang so sind wie der... dann gute Nacht Welt




ah ja und wie ist der? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damnation1988 (19. November 2008)

na ich hab in der beta mir schon recht viel gedanken gemacht wie man am schnellsten lvl 80 werden kann..quests angeschaut..gekuckt wo ich wieviel ep farmen kann usw.

und eben die ganzen quests schön aufgeschrieben so wußte ich genau wo ich hin muß..was ich machen muß usw.

dadurch ging des schnell

ja ich hab vllt ein bisschen in der spieldauer überzogen..aber 6 stunden schlaf pro nacht sind für mich auch unter normalen umständen normal..nur das ich die restlichen stunden bis auf mittagessenabendessen usw. vor wow hing..was ich jetzt dann aber wieder deutlich drosseln werde..

ab 1 dezember geht die arbeit wieder los.. und dann hab ich sowieso net so viel zeit für wow


und ja mein motorradunfall war hefitg..war in der fahrschulausbildung mim a1..und naja war windiger tag...bin in ne langezogene rechtskurve in ein waldstück gefahren ..da war a waldschneise und da is ne windboe reingefegt hat mir es motorrad aufgestellt..um 2 meter versetzt..ja und da kam mir halt in dem moment grad a auto entgegen

80Kmh>>><<<<<80 kmh   buuuuummm

rechtes bein 3 mal gebrochen *oberschenkel mit absplitterung/offener unterschenkelbruch mit absplitterung/wadenbeinbruch)
linken fuß 2 knochen + ausgekugelten großen zeher mit bänderabriss

brustwirbelabsplitterungen *nicht so schlimm*

und nach einer 6 stunden OP wurde ich für 3 tage ins künstliche koma gesteckt weil die lunge nicht sofort ihren dienst angetretten ist* hatte ne starke prellung*


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> na trau mich net




oke ich schreib dir ne pm wen ich zuhause bin wen du nachshcauen kannst^^


----------



## Fumacilla (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Das musst meinen Mann fragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



OMG... du bist doch nich verheiratet oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arclight.kes (19. November 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> So muss das.... hat reife denn was mit dem Kind im Manne zu tun? Ich glaube nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm - kenne nur 2 3 die mir gleich sind, der Rest versucht sich permanent in Spießigkeiten zu übertreffen. Was ein Unsinn ...


----------



## grimmjow (19. November 2008)

Giev Server plx!!1!+shift!1!1one

Sry, wollt das schon immer mal machen. -_-
Naja, schnell noch ne Runde Frühstücken, bis die Server wieder da sind. ^^


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Nein willste nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




rofl... also... Falten sind ja fehlende Elastizität (hoffentlich richtig geschrieben)... also muss man aufpolstern... und Botox und son Kagg mag ich net... also hilft nur.... FAST FOOD... 

Ne mal ernsthaft jetzt ... ich mach mir keine Gedanken um meine Falten oder so... Ich seh mich Morgens im Spiegel und Abends... also was soll ich mich über was aufregen, das ich gar net seh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cylierie (19. November 2008)

mein mann is jahrgang 82 und das muss ein gutes jahr gewesen sein, kann mich nicht beklagen^^


----------



## Xelyna (19. November 2008)

*Nase reinsteck*

*schnupper*


----------



## Fumacilla (19. November 2008)

Damnation1988 schrieb:


> ..da war a waldschneise und da is ne windboe reingefegt hat mir es motorrad aufgestellt..um 2 meter versetzt..ja und da kam mir halt in dem moment grad a auto entgegen
> 
> 80Kmh>>><<<<<80 kmh   buuuuummm
> 
> ...



*autsch... der Bock is vollschrott wa? Das tut doch mehr weh als das bein oder? 




Natsumee schrieb:


> oke ich schreib dir ne pm wen ich zuhause bin wen du nachshcauen kannst^^



DOWN DOWN DOWN der CLOWN!


----------



## Ashtera (19. November 2008)

Langweilig...


----------



## Bekuras (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> rofl... also... Falten sind ja fehlende Elastizität (hoffentlich richtig geschrieben)... also muss man aufpolstern... und Botox und son Kagg mag ich net... also hilft nur.... FAST FOOD...
> 
> Ne mal ernsthaft jetzt ... ich mach mir keine Gedanken um meine Falten oder so... Ich seh mich Morgens im Spiegel und Abends... also was soll ich mich über was aufregen, das ich gar net seh
> 
> ...




NEEEEEIN....viel besser.....am popes absaugen und ins Gesicht Spritzen! Haste doppelt was von!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kaffeeschlürf*


----------



## Damnation1988 (19. November 2008)

btw jahrgang 88 ist nicht unbedingt ein besonderer jahrgang...aber ein verdammt zäher jahrgang.

ich bin der lebende beweis xD


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ah ja und wie ist der?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



willst des wirklich wissen?

Materialistisch (keiner in meiner Family is normalerweise so), muss immer Recht haben (selbst wenn er kein Recht hat), viel zu schnell unterwegs (Führerschein des erste mal mit 19 abgegeben XD) und er lässt sich von vorne bis hinten von Mama bedienen... echt heftig XD (und der will im Januar zum Bund oO)


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> OMG... du bist doch nich verheiratet oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Öhm doch eigentlich schon... XD


----------



## Fumacilla (19. November 2008)

arclight.kes schrieb:


> Hmm - kenne nur 2 3 die mir gleich sind, der Rest versucht sich permanent in Spießigkeiten zu übertreffen. Was ein Unsinn ...



Seh ich auch so... man muss eben nur wissen wann man(n) sich wie verhalten sollte... ich will auch nicht alt werden^^ - Was fürn Jahrgang biste denn? Mit dir könnt ich bestimmt super nen Bier trinken gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Daroia schrieb:


> Ich seh mich Morgens im Spiegel und Abends... also was soll ich mich über was aufregen, das ich gar net seh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie jetzt?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Xelyna schrieb:


> *Nase reinsteck*
> 
> *schnupper*



*winke


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Damnation1988 schrieb:


> na ich hab in der beta mir schon recht viel gedanken gemacht wie man am schnellsten lvl 80 werden kann..quests angeschaut..gekuckt wo ich wieviel ep farmen kann usw.
> 
> und eben die ganzen quests schön aufgeschrieben so wußte ich genau wo ich hin muß..was ich machen muß usw.
> 
> ...



oh weh... hoffe dir gehts jetzt wieder besser...


----------



## Melian (19. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/discuss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damnation1988 (19. November 2008)

der bock war vollschrott klar..bzw halbschrott..vorne war so gut wie alles im auto dringesteckt wenn man es mal so nennen darf.

aber der motor der ging noch...BMW eben xD

ja meine erste frage war..ob es motorrad sehr kaputt is^^

hatte ja keine schmerzen zu dem zeitpunkt..btw ich war bis ich in helikopter gebracht wurde voll bei bewußtsein


----------



## BadVoodoo (19. November 2008)

Guten Morgen *gähn*


müßt ihr jeden Mittwoch so viel schreiben?  *letzten 3 Seiten les* das muss reichen!

*Kaffee einschenk*


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> oke ich schreib dir ne pm wen ich zuhause bin wen du nachshcauen kannst^^




lol


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Rennst du den ganzen Tag mitm Spiegel vor der Nase rum? ^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *Nase reinsteck*
> 
> *schnupper*




XEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

*noch warmes Gipfeli Xely überreich*


----------



## Yinnai (19. November 2008)

Melian schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol kamst du darauf durch den "Was is los" Thread?


----------



## Bekuras (19. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *Nase reinsteck*
> 
> *schnupper*



*Pot Kaffe unter die Nase halt*


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> willst des wirklich wissen?
> 
> Materialistisch (keiner in meiner Family is normalerweise so), muss immer Recht haben (selbst wenn er kein Recht hat), viel zu schnell unterwegs (Führerschein des erste mal mit 19 abgegeben XD) und er lässt sich von vorne bis hinten von Mama bedienen... echt heftig XD (und der will im Januar zum Bund oO)




was ist materialistisch?^^

also von den sachen passt gar nichts zu mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (19. November 2008)

Damnation1988 schrieb:


> btw jahrgang 88 ist nicht unbedingt ein besonderer jahrgang...aber ein verdammt zäher jahrgang.
> 
> ich bin der lebende beweis xD



*hust.... ob das immer so gut is... also ich mag zähes frischfleisch nich so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Daroia schrieb:


> Öhm doch eigentlich schon... XD



Nein 25 und im Knast... öhm Bund der Ehe... wart... ich such ebend die Trauerkarten raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Damnation1988 schrieb:


> der bock war vollschrott klar..bzw halbschrott..vorne war so gut wie alles im auto dringesteckt wenn man es mal so nennen darf.
> 
> aber der motor der ging noch...BMW eben xD
> 
> ...



Oo das finde ich so faszinierend, mein Cousin hatte auch als erstes nach dem Motorrad gefragt... Männer, ich denk ich werd die nie verstehen...


----------



## Melian (19. November 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> lol kamst du darauf durch den "Was is los" Thread?




nö .. durch einen kumpel.

der meinte, das wär ich.


----------



## Bekuras (19. November 2008)

Melian schrieb:


> nö .. durch einen kumpel.
> 
> der meinte, das wär ich.




Der Elefant oder der Typ? o_O


----------



## Damnation1988 (19. November 2008)

solche sachen sind eben unsere spielzeuge..."männer werden 7 jahre alt...danach wachsen sie nur noch" 

der spruch stimmt xD

moment mal..ich bin zäh..aber das fleisch is frisch und zart xD...und absolut mager 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was ist materialistisch?^^
> 
> also von den sachen passt gar nichts zu mir
> 
> ...



Materialistisch... 1 Paar Boxershorts für ca. 50 Euro... erstes Auto musste n BMW Z3 sein, zwar nix zu fressen im Haus aber hauptsache Tussis beeindrucken können... *sfz*




Fumacilla schrieb:


> *hust.... ob das immer so gut is... also ich mag zähes frischfleisch nich so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nix Knast... bin ATM ja eh Strohwitwe... brauchst keine Trauerkarten... war alles freiwillig ^^


----------



## Xelyna (19. November 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> *Pot Kaffe unter die Nase halt*


*-*
Hatte halt nur grad schon einen :>


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

*heul* ich komm nimma mitm zitieren nach *flenn*


----------



## Bekuras (19. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *-*
> Hatte halt nur grad schon einen :>



aber keinen Mr. Beku Spezial mit einem aufgelösten Stück RitterSport Vollmilch drin <.<


----------



## vulschok (19. November 2008)

sagt mal giebt es eigentlich einen richtigen chat auf buffed.de oder nur foren?

wenn es nur foren gibt fände ich es wäre voll toll nen richrtigen chat für serverdown zeit oder so zu haben ^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *-*
> Hatte halt nur grad schon einen :>



jaja mich wieder ignoriert phü


----------



## Fumacilla (19. November 2008)

Damnation1988 schrieb:


> der bock war vollschrott klar..bzw halbschrott..vorne war so gut wie alles im auto dringesteckt wenn man es mal so nennen darf.
> 
> aber der motor der ging noch...BMW eben xD
> 
> ...



Ich leide mit dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nach meinem Motorrad Lappen kam ich leider nur noch zu 2-3 Fahrten, da ich mir bisher kein eigenes leisten konnte... kenne das nur gut von meiner 125er... gibt ne Kurve bei uns ausserorts, das bin ich leider mim Ständer (ja es war eben kein Sportler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) am boden hängen geblieben und die Weinberge runter... Der ganze arm kaputt und so... (nur der Arm zum glück) - die Sannis dachten ich wäre noch im Schock als ich wegen meinem Bock gewint hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





BadVoodoo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen *gähn*
> 
> 
> müßt ihr jeden Mittwoch so viel schreiben?  *letzten 3 Seiten les* das muss reichen!
> ...


Jeden Mittwoch einen neuen Thread is plicht!




Daroia schrieb:


> Rennst du den ganzen Tag mitm Spiegel vor der Nase rum? ^^



öhm... zwangsläufig... ich hab soviele zuhause und auffer arbeit... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und im auto....


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

fynni was mit dir los schriebst net mehr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arclight.kes (19. November 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so... man muss eben nur wissen wann man(n) sich wie verhalten sollte... ich will auch nicht alt werden^^ - Was fürn Jahrgang biste denn? Mit dir könnt ich bestimmt super nen Bier trinken gehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


'75 :]


----------



## Seryma (19. November 2008)

Hatte ganz vergessen das am Mittwoch Wartungsarbeiten sind ^^

hab mich schon gewundet warum ich immer nur auf "Entwicklungs-Server" kommen würde xD

aber okay...

wie lang isn jetz Wartung eigentlich? Und wird der DK jetzt von der Nerfkeule geprügelt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, Seryma


----------



## Locaseraphin (19. November 2008)

...blubb... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Materialistisch... 1 Paar Boxershorts für ca. 50 Euro... erstes Auto musste n BMW Z3 sein, zwar nix zu fressen im Haus aber hauptsache Tussis beeindrucken können... *sfz*





ne bin eher so der geldsparer^^

und mein auto hat grad mal 2000 euro gekostet naja fast^^

und ist schon 19 jahre alt bald^^


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> Hatte ganz vergessen das am Mittwoch Wartungsarbeiten sind ^^
> 
> hab mich schon gewundet warum ich immer nur auf "Entwicklungs-Server" kommen würde xD
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe... hab meinen angefangen gehabt... der hat mir selbst Angst gemacht... XD


----------



## Azareus One (19. November 2008)

sooo. bin wieder da allerseits *wink*

Haben alle kekse genug? oO

wtf.... 9 seiten in ~45 minuten.-.. o_O


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne bin eher so der geldsparer^^
> 
> und mein auto hat grad mal 2000 euro gekostet naja fast^^
> 
> und ist schon 19 jahre alt bald^^



gut, dass net alle so sind... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich dachte schon wegen dem Jahrgang 88 würde die Welt untergehen XD


----------



## Suske (19. November 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> Hatte ganz vergessen das am Mittwoch Wartungsarbeiten sind ^^
> 
> hab mich schon gewundet warum ich immer nur auf "Entwicklungs-Server" kommen würde xD
> 
> ...



Bis 11 Uhr

Dk wird ganz sicher generft, da Blizz ja aus WoW nen PvP Game macht -.-


----------



## Locaseraphin (19. November 2008)

ich mag meinen, aber andere nicht XD 
fand es schon sehr deprimierend, ich 72 holy pala,männe 72er tank, von nem dk niedergestreckt zu werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Oo das finde ich so faszinierend, mein Cousin hatte auch als erstes nach dem Motorrad gefragt... Männer, ich denk ich werd die nie verstehen...



Mottorad fahren is kein hobby sondern ne lebenseinstellung... nirgends anders grüßen sich wildfremde menschen auffer Autobahn ausser: Motorradfahrer, Busfahrer und LKW-Fahrer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Daroia schrieb:


> Nix Knast... bin ATM ja eh Strohwitwe... brauchst keine Trauerkarten... war alles freiwillig ^^



WTF is ne Strohwittwe? Freiwwilig? Für wieviel Geld?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




arclight.kes schrieb:


> '75 :]



ah neun Jahre mehr aufm buckel... Perfekt... nein keine sorge ich bin hetero orientiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber mit Leuten wie dir kam ich schon immer gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Mottorad fahren is kein hobby sondern ne lebenseinstellung... nirgends anders grüßen sich wildfremde menschen auffer Autobahn ausser: Motorradfahrer, Busfahrer und LKW-Fahrer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol? Weißt net? Ne vorrübergehende "Witwe" sprich Männe ist jetzt für ca. 8 Monate net da...


----------



## kizzthesky (19. November 2008)

Suske schrieb:


> Bis 11 Uhr
> 
> Dk wird ganz sicher generft, da Blizz ja aus WoW nen PvP Game macht -.-



natürlich macht blizz nen pvp game weil dann gibts noch mehr geld für pvp events etc. pp
was wollen se im pve content auch anbieten für nen event?wettraiden?^


----------



## Suske (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> lol? Weißt net? Ne vorrübergehende "Witwe" sprich Männe ist jetzt für ca. 8 Monate net da...



Na dann wünsch ich dir viel Spaß =) (Erinnert mich an die alte Sturmfreie-Bude Zeit *gg*)


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> fynni was mit dir los schriebst net mehr?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nix bin am essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und am aufräumen


----------



## Locaseraphin (19. November 2008)

vorallem, was hat das mit pvp zu tun, das die klassen gebalanced werden?! Oo, ist in jedem vernünftigen Spiel so...soll auch gern so bleiben, da viele auf pvp stehen muss es auch so sein...


----------



## Mendranis (19. November 2008)

15 Minuten noch und ich glaube ich brauche ganz dringend einen Kaffee .
Was hab ich eigentlich die ganze Nacht gemacht ? *grübel*


----------



## Takius (19. November 2008)

kizzthesky schrieb:


> natürlich macht blizz nen pvp game weil dann gibts noch mehr geld für pvp events etc. pp
> was wollen se im pve content auch anbieten für nen event?wettraiden?^



Wettraiden ist nach 68 Stunden zuende-wie man mal wieder gesehn hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Moin und tschöööö, Server on und ich muss los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Locaseraphin (19. November 2008)

Mendranis schrieb:


> 15 Minuten noch und ich glaube ich brauche ganz dringend einen Kaffee .
> Was hab ich eigentlich die ganze Nacht gemacht ? *grübel*


 
also ich hab geschlafen, glaub ich, ....und du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Suske schrieb:


> Na dann wünsch ich dir viel Spaß =) (Erinnert mich an die alte Sturmfreie-Bude Zeit *gg*)



eher net... eher Sorgen von Morgens bis Abends... (ausserdem sind wir erst seit Juni verheiratet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Nocard (19. November 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen...

Hausarbeit und Einkauf für die nächsten 7 Tage erledigt und immer noch VIEL Zeit oO.
In letzter Zeit habe ich wenig lust zum Questen -.-

GIEV Motivation, pls

Greetz


----------



## Fumacilla (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne bin eher so der geldsparer^^
> 
> und mein auto hat grad mal 2000 euro gekostet naja fast^^
> 
> und ist schon 19 jahre alt bald^^



mein erster war nen Peugot 205 innen und aussen rot... liebevoll auch "autobahnmatratze" gennant kostete 1.200 euro... hielt nen 3/4 jahr... bis mir die komplette kühlflüssigkeit dank lags in fahrer und beifahrer raum liefen... (das riecht nich gut!) danach wurde er aufgebrochen (im winter mit 140 über die autobahn bei "offenem fenster" is nicht lustig!) und von nem unfallgegner zu vollschrott gefahren... der c corsa danach satte 900 takken und nach nem halben jahr hatte ich den hinteren kotflügel inner hand... mein dritter hatte mich jetzt 10 riesen gekostet die ich heute noch zahle -.-


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

scheis server sollen wieder down gehen grr


----------



## arclight.kes (19. November 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> ah neun Jahre mehr aufm buckel... Perfekt... nein keine sorge ich bin hetero orientiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bin auch in festen frauen händen - von daher... 
was den freundeskreis angeht, glaub da sind alle altersschichten vertreten. :]
im vordergrund steht der spass am leben, partys bis zum erbrechen etc. leider bleiben die zeichen der zeit net unbemerkt, vor zehn jahren konnt ich noch ne woche durchmachen, heutzutage brauch ich mindestens 2 tage pause zwischen drin -.-


----------



## Black_Ebola (19. November 2008)

ICh will jetzt zocken!!!


----------



## Fumacilla (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> lol? Weißt net? Ne vorrübergehende "Witwe" sprich Männe ist jetzt für ca. 8 Monate net da...



Achso... spielter Krieg im Kosovo? jetzt verstehe ich auch die heirat... (hmmm ok... der is etwas geschmacklos... entschuldige bitte)


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

ohoh jetzt kommen die Süchte zum Vorschein ^^


----------



## Azareus One (19. November 2008)

Nocard schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen...
> 
> Hausarbeit und Einkauf für die nächsten 7 Tage erledigt und immer noch VIEL Zeit oO.
> In letzter Zeit habe ich wenig lust zum Questen -.-
> ...


Sonst tret ich dir in den Arsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


just kidding, wie wärs, wenn du dir kleinere Ziele setzt? zum Bleistift Level 75 für den "Klassen-Umkrempel-Spell" etwa Lavaerution oder Schattenflamme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mendranis (19. November 2008)

Locaseraphin schrieb:


> also ich hab geschlafen, glaub ich, ....und du?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Öhm , ne hab ich nicht , warum eigentlich nicht?
Bin verwirrt...
Achja , habe zB. einen 10 Seiten langen Brief geschrieben...
Musik gehört...
Ewig hier im Forum gelesen...
und sowas halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> mein erster war nen Peugot 205 innen und aussen rot... liebevoll auch "autobahnmatratze" gennant kostete 1.200 euro... hielt nen 3/4 jahr... bis mir die komplette kühlflüssigkeit dank lags in fahrer und beifahrer raum liefen... (das riecht nich gut!) danach wurde er aufgebrochen (im winter mit 140 über die autobahn bei "offenem fenster" is nicht lustig!) und von nem unfallgegner zu vollschrott gefahren... der c corsa danach satte 900 takken und nach nem halben jahr hatte ich den hinteren kotflügel inner hand... mein dritter hatte mich jetzt 10 riesen gekostet die ich heute noch zahle -.-



lol

mhm naja ich musste die reifen neu kaufen und kühler ersetzen ansonst noch nicht viel
aber dieses jahr muss ich noch bremsen wechseln und keilriemen -.-


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Achso... spielter Krieg im Kosovo? jetzt verstehe ich auch die heirat... (hmmm ok... der is etwas geschmacklos... entschuldige bitte)



ne eher im Irak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (siehe Sig) und spielen tut er da sicher net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (19. November 2008)

arclight.kes schrieb:


> bin auch in festen frauen händen - von daher...
> was den freundeskreis angeht, glaub da sind alle altersschichten vertreten. :]
> im vordergrund steht der spass am leben, partys bis zum erbrechen etc. leider bleiben die zeichen der zeit net unbemerkt, vor zehn jahren konnt ich noch ne woche durchmachen, heutzutage brauch ich mindestens 2 tage pause zwischen drin -.-



Na deine Kondition hätt ich gerne... ich hab zuviel in der "Jugendzeit" "gefeiert" - und arbeite jetzt 3-Schicht... also wenn ich ma nen Samstag bis 10 morgens durchalte, kann ich mir schon selbst auffe Schulter kloppen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kizzthesky (19. November 2008)

SERVER HOCH http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tg_RttimNnQ (UT durch WoW ersetzen)


----------



## Damnation1988 (19. November 2008)

Wettraiden wäre ja ma voll geil...allerdings soll mir bizzard dann meinen monatslohn zahlen ^^

ich nehm dafür auch ein jahr urlaub bei meinem jetzigen chef..muß den aber unbezahlt nehmen xD

pve macht spaß

wenns aber zu groß aufgezogen wird dann wird das schnell langweilig...btw habt ihr gesehen das da ab und zu ne meldung kommt wenn man sich auf wow accountmanager einloggt..der einem sagt das der account umgestellt wird...wird etz kein wow account mehr sondern ein battle.net account oO---> pvp

bleibt zwar alles des gleiche wenn mans umstellt und is kostenlos..aber man kann das ganze auch über den normale acc weiterhin laufen lassen


----------



## Nocard (19. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> Sonst tret ich dir in den Arsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es ist schon ne Qual LvL 72 zu erreichen. 
Gestern habe ich mich zu LvL 71 gezwungen ^^
Vllt. liegt es am Prot... is nich so dolle im Leveln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Greetz


----------



## Bekuras (19. November 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> mein erster war nen Peugot 205 innen und aussen rot... liebevoll auch "autobahnmatratze" gennant kostete 1.200 euro... hielt nen 3/4 jahr... bis mir die komplette kühlflüssigkeit dank lags in fahrer und beifahrer raum liefen... (das riecht nich gut!) danach wurde er aufgebrochen (im winter mit 140 über die autobahn bei "offenem fenster" is nicht lustig!) und von nem unfallgegner zu vollschrott gefahren... der c corsa danach satte 900 takken und nach nem halben jahr hatte ich den hinteren kotflügel inner hand... mein dritter hatte mich jetzt 10 riesen gekostet die ich heute noch zahle -.-



Kann ich mich nicht Beschweren....jetzt Opel Astra...und anfang 2009 Dienstwagen YAY *_*

Aber ich sag mal so....hauptsache is doch die Karre bringt einen da hin wo man hin will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Guten Morgen zusammen...
> 
> Hausarbeit und Einkauf für die nächsten 7 Tage erledigt und immer noch VIEL Zeit oO.
> In letzter Zeit habe ich wenig lust zum Questen -.-
> ...



1: Erstell dir einen Krieger
2: Spiele ihn auf 80
3: Mach dir (wie ich gestern) 3 std Gedanken darüber mit welcher Item Combo du wieder Crit immunität erreichst, und trotzdem noch gute Avoid-Werte hast 
4: Heul (wie ich gestern) das du dein schönes T6 gegen Rare Sachen tauschen darfst ;_;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Beku


----------



## Locaseraphin (19. November 2008)

...noch 10 minuten bis hier wieder ruhe in dem thread einkehrt XD.
10 Seiten langer Brief?????omfg...*fingerschmerz* ich bekomm bei einer seite schon nen krampf und ich hasse Briefe^^

Apropos Auto^^ mein erstes Auto war ein Seat Marbella^^ XD und ich muss sagen die kisten sind iwie sowas von saulustig *rotwerd*


----------



## Xelyna (19. November 2008)

*puah*
Wie ich hier grade im Berg der Arbeit versinke :>


----------



## arclight.kes (19. November 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Na deine Kondition hätt ich gerne... ich hab zuviel in der "Jugendzeit" "gefeiert" - und arbeite jetzt 3-Schicht... also wenn ich ma nen Samstag bis 10 morgens durchalte, kann ich mir schon selbst auffe Schulter kloppen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kenne ich, wenn man es mit dem alk net übertreibt - dafür aber den kaffee konsum derart missbraucht, dass sich auf der hat schon weiße koffein kristalle bilden ist alles möglich X] 
gott sei dank ist 3-schicht für mich kein thema. ich hab vollen respekt vor leuten die das durchhalten. wenn ich mein schwiegerdrachi da so zb anschau o.O und die feiert immer fleißig mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lol
> 
> mhm naja ich musste die reifen neu kaufen und kühler ersetzen ansonst noch nicht viel
> aber dieses jahr muss ich noch bremsen wechseln und keilriemen -.-



Joa mim kühler fängt alles an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - ui... keilriemen wird teuer... weil die sicher gleich Zahnriemen mitmachen wollen und wenn der gemacht wird auch die wasserpumpe... es sei denn es is nen honda der brauch des net...




Daroia schrieb:


> ne eher im Irak
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nein... ich sag das nur so weil ich die situation da unten nich lustig finde.... aber wird schon schiefgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *puah*
> Wie ich hier grade im Berg der Arbeit versinke :>




schonwieder? 

lf xely mit wenig arbeit^^


----------



## Ganda (19. November 2008)

na die Server kommen aber heute "relativ" spät ....normalerweise sind sie vor 11uhr on :<

liegt wohl daran dass es die ersten Wartungsarbeiten seit dem Launch von WotLK sind.


----------



## Bekuras (19. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *puah*
> Wie ich hier grade im Berg der Arbeit versinke :>



Du bist Warlock....STECK DEN HAUFEN IN BRAND!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Joa mim kühler fängt alles an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



er schraubt ja "nur" an den Helis rum *selber Hoffnung mach*


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Joa mim kühler fängt alles an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




toyota wasserpumpe hab ich schon^^

naja hab den vorteil das mein vatter automech ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




naja dafür hab ich das pech damit man den keilriemen ersetzen kann den ganzen motor rausnehmen muss -.- naja egal^^


----------



## Azareus One (19. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *puah*
> Wie ich hier grade im Berg der Arbeit versinke :>


Brauchst Hilfe? :>
Wir helfen dir auch ^.~


----------



## Suske (19. November 2008)

So ich mach die Flige *gg*

Man schreibt sich *wink*


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Suske


----------



## Damnation1988 (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> toyota wasserpumpe hab ich schon^^
> 
> naja hab den vorteil das mein vatter automech ist
> 
> ...


 ui was haste denn für en toyota..ich hab mir etz den neuen toyota aygo geholt...schönes kleines auto..und extrem sparsam im spritverbrauch xD


----------



## Fumacilla (19. November 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> Kann ich mich nicht Beschweren....jetzt Opel Astra...und anfang 2009 Dienstwagen YAY *_*
> 
> Aber ich sag mal so....hauptsache is doch die Karre bringt einen da hin wo man hin will
> 
> ...



Hast du ein leben :/



Xelyna schrieb:


> *puah*
> Wie ich hier grade im Berg der Arbeit versinke :>



Dann schaff was!



arclight.kes schrieb:


> kenne ich, wenn man es mit dem alk net übertreibt - dafür aber den kaffee konsum derart missbraucht, dass sich auf der hat schon weiße koffein kristalle bilden ist alles möglich X]
> gott sei dank ist 3-schicht für mich kein thema. ich hab vollen respekt vor leuten die das durchhalten. wenn ich mein schwiegerdrachi da so zb anschau o.O und die feiert immer fleißig mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja ne... also das hab ich hinter mir... wenn dir mit der zeit nimma mehr 3-fache espresso ans herz gehen läuft da was schief 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ach an 3-Schicht gewöhnt man sich... nur krass is eben, dass ich das nach 2 Jahren dort schon echt am we merke, was die lustlosigkeit betrifft...


----------



## Dalaran (19. November 2008)

Freut euch! Es gibt verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten bis 13.Uhr!^^


----------



## Azareus One (19. November 2008)

Gnah.... Wartungsarbeiten bis um 13.00 verlänger :/


----------



## White-Frost (19. November 2008)

Schönen guten morgen


----------



## Azareus One (19. November 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Schönen guten morgen


Tach


----------



## Bekuras (19. November 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> Freut euch! Es gibt verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten bis 13.Uhr!^^



JUHUUUUUUUU...zwingt euch noch bis 13 uhr hier zu bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Locaseraphin (19. November 2008)

son mist aber auch, nu muss ich doch abwaschen...danke blizzard


----------



## Damnation1988 (19. November 2008)

So langsam würde sich ein chat für die buffed user doch lohnen..


----------



## arclight.kes (19. November 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> ... was die lustlosigkeit betrifft...



SO fängts an! quäl dich, kämpf dagegen an - das leben is zu kurz um auf der couch zu versauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (19. November 2008)

sodala, ich bin auch mal wieder weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für nächsten Mittwoch empfehle ich mal allen das Spiel "Spore", kann zeitweise echt Spaß machen und is ne richtig geile Beschäftigung für Mittwoch Vormittag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith meint: Bin doch noch bis 13 Uhr Spore zocken -.-"


----------



## Dalaran (19. November 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Schönen guten morgen



Der Morgen war schön^^


----------



## Fumacilla (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> er schraubt ja "nur" an den Helis rum *selber Hoffnung mach*



Na denne... in der Base is immer fein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mach dir da ma kein kopp...



Natsumee schrieb:


> toyota wasserpumpe hab ich schon^^
> 
> naja hab den vorteil das mein vatter automech ist
> 
> ...



du glücklicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 glück im unglück oder so...


----------



## Ganieda (19. November 2008)

Es gibt doch die shoutbox


----------



## Damnation1988 (19. November 2008)

BUFFED wir wollen einen chat haben


damit wir hier nicht alles zuspammen


----------



## Ganda (19. November 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> Freut euch! Es gibt verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten bis 13.Uhr!^^



argggh -.-

da hat man einmal nen Schulfreien Tag und kann schon früh zocken und dann sowas.

Aber irgendwie war es ja auch klar


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. November 2008)

moin alle


----------



## Haerton (19. November 2008)

hachja.. da lief doch alles so klasse die letzten tage und wird trotzdem verlängert


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> *Na denne... in der Base is immer fein...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kann ich eh net so... unsere Kleine fordert viel Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

Damnation1988 schrieb:


> BUFFED wir wollen einen chat haben
> 
> 
> damit wir hier nicht alles zuspammen


da muss dann aber der postcounter raus :>


----------



## Bekuras (19. November 2008)

Ganda schrieb:


> argggh -.-
> 
> da hat man einmal nen Schulfreien Tag und kann schon früh zocken und dann sowas.
> 
> Aber irgendwie war es ja auch klar



Never Play on Patch Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAkuz@ (19. November 2008)

Morgen....wollt auch mal hier wieder nach 400 Seiten was reinschreiben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalaran (19. November 2008)

Chat muss her... (oder meine F5 Taste brennt durch!)


----------



## Nanimo (19. November 2008)

Ganda schrieb:


> argggh -.-
> 
> da hat man einmal nen Schulfreien Tag und kann schon früh zocken und dann sowas.
> 
> Aber irgendwie war es ja auch klar



Da biste nicht alleine.^^


----------



## Fumacilla (19. November 2008)

Damnation1988 schrieb:


> So langsam würde sich ein chat für die buffed user doch lohnen..



*hust... irc chat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber da käm ja keine sau mehr hinterher oO



arclight.kes schrieb:


> SO fängts an! quäl dich, kämpf dagegen an - das leben is zu kurz um auf der couch zu versauern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiß...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich geb mein bestes... hab grad mim DJíng wieder angefangen... das sollte mich da irwie rausziehen ... das waren zeiten jedes we nen club zu rocken ....


----------



## Geowin (19. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ok verängerte Wartungsarbeiten bis 13:00 Uhr....


----------



## Dalaran (19. November 2008)

Geowin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hats jetzt jeder gemerkt?^^


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> Chat muss her... (oder meine F5 Taste brennt durch!)



geht mir auch so... aber der Chat braucht ne History.... weil sooooooo schnell wie ihr schreibt kann kein mensch lesen


----------



## Fumacilla (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> kann ich eh net so... unsere Kleine fordert viel Aufmerksamkeit



na siehste...


----------



## Mofeist (19. November 2008)

Oh no bis 13:00 down


----------



## mutfak (19. November 2008)

Ah super Handwerker im Haus und gedacht ich könnt in ruhe solang zocken 
notiz an mich selbst ne wieder Heimwerker Termine für Mittwoch morgen....
Viel Spaß euch noch für die nächsten 2 Stunden.


----------



## hufranz2007 (19. November 2008)

da hat man mal frei..und serverrarbeiten verlängern sich bis 13:00


----------



## Dalaran (19. November 2008)

Offenbar doch net^^


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. November 2008)

Ganda schrieb:


> argggh -.-
> 
> da hat man einmal nen Schulfreien Tag und kann schon früh zocken und dann sowas.
> 
> Aber irgendwie war es ja auch klar




jo ne?

einzigster tag frei und dann das *heul*

Typisch Blizz -.-


PAGE 1429^^


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

mutfak schrieb:


> Ah super Handwerker im Haus und gedacht ich könnt in ruhe solang zocken
> notiz an mich selbst ne wieder Heimwerker Termine für Mittwoch morgen....
> Viel Spaß euch noch für die nächsten 2 Stunden.



lol


mir fällt grad auf wie wenige Menschen ohne WoW leben können....


----------



## Bekuras (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> geht mir auch so... aber der Chat braucht ne History.... weil sooooooo schnell wie ihr schreibt kann kein mensch lesen



Nein so langsam wie du liest kann kein Mensch schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arclight.kes (19. November 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Ich weiß...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


musik mach ich auch, bekommst gleich mal ne PM ^^


----------



## Fumacilla (19. November 2008)

Mofeist schrieb:


> Oh no bis 13:00 down






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das bringt mich aus meinem spätschichtrythmus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tongue (19. November 2008)

joar wieder mittwoch..spätschicht...hoffnung gehabt wenigstens von 11 -12 noch n stünderl spuin zu können...
verlängerte wartungsarbeiten...mist -.-

hatten die nicht ma behauptet, es werde irgendwie so gut wie keine wartungsarbeiten mehr mittwochs geben?

naja...mir solls recht sein, wenn diese dämlichen latenzprobleme ma besser werden...
schönen Tag noch


----------



## Dalaran (19. November 2008)

Das ist der Grund, dass die Schule an vielen Orten Mittwoch morgen ist, und nachmittag frei^^ Die Lehrer haben erbarmen mit uns suchtis^^


----------



## Damnation1988 (19. November 2008)

ne mal ganz ernsthaft en buffed chat wäre echt genial..da könnte buffed dann wirklich auch ma anonym reinchecken und gucken was die comunity so interessiert.... ich mein ersthaft wenn interessiert schon das *sry ich nenn die immer noch so* nihilium/sk gaming den content der immoment draußen ist schon wieder auf (ich sag das etz mal vorsichtig) farmstatus hat.

Die sollen sich lieber hinsetzten und instanzen guides schreiben


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Dalaran schrieb:


> Freut euch! Es gibt verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten bis 13.Uhr!^^




JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


FYNIIIIIIIIIIIII KOMM SOFORT HER UND SCHREIB^^


----------



## Severos (19. November 2008)

Ach hoffentlich werden die noch weiter verlängert =D


----------



## Deraphin (19. November 2008)

ich würde eher sagen /close als /sticky...so ein Schwachsinn...


----------



## Fumacilla (19. November 2008)

arclight.kes schrieb:


> musik mach ich auch, bekommst gleich mal ne PM ^^



joa... denn geh ich glei ma kukkn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> Nein so langsam wie du liest kann kein Mensch schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stimmt gar net...


----------



## Qonix (19. November 2008)

Naja, wenns so lange down ist macht es auch nichts wenn ich wieder arbeiten muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Deraphin schrieb:


> ich würde eher sagen /close als /sticky...so ein Schwachsinn...



freut uns dass du liest was du selbst für Schwachsinn erachtest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (19. November 2008)

Der thread is geil


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

ach ja hab nen Toyota Mr2 jahrgang 1990


----------



## Dragonfire64 (19. November 2008)

Na klasse wurde verlängert bis 13 uhr *schnaub, grummel, kippe anzünd* hatte mich so gefreut ahtte alles ferrtig, haushakt, wäsche, alles super durchgeplant bis 11 aber ne blizzard macht mir n strich durch die rechnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> FYNIIIIIIIIIIIII KOMM SOFORT HER UND SCHREIB^^




ne heul schrei


----------



## arclight.kes (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> freut uns dass du liest was du selbst für Schwachsinn erachtest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 #sign


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Mofeist schrieb:


> Der thread is geil




sicher ist er da^^



hoii Qonix


----------



## Dalaran (19. November 2008)

Nu ist's so weit... mein F5-Finger tut weh... naja bis nächsten mittwoch demfalls!


----------



## Azareus One (19. November 2008)

Oh noez. 

Jetz hat man mal schulfrei, jetz sind die server solange dicht, bis man auch aus der schule wäre :/


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ne heul schrei




*nach fynno oder wie de rheist umschau nichts entdeck*

*Fynni umarm und trösten*


----------



## Fixxy (19. November 2008)

...jetzt ist schon nach 11 und nix passiert.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damnation1988 (19. November 2008)

argh..den MR2 wollt ich mir auch kaufen...aber der war mir als fahranfänger zu teuer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ne heul schrei



da isse ja wieder... ^^


----------



## White-Frost (19. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> Oh noez.
> 
> Jetz hat man mal schulfrei, jetz sind die server solange dicht, bis man auch aus der schule wäre :/


echt wahr^^ und dann darf man samstag wieder rein latschen >.<


----------



## ChAkuz@ (19. November 2008)

Hat sich hier jemand schon mal alle Seiten durchgelesen....

so aus Langeweile?^^


----------



## Deasaster (19. November 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Moin... Jungfrauen Themen an diesem morgen? ohje... ihr seits echt auf entzug...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmmm ja, da möchte man doch gerne mal in den Achselhöhlen schnüffeln!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Fixxy schrieb:


> ...jetzt ist schon nach 11 und nix passiert....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



könnt dran liegen dass Wartungsarbeiten bis um 13 Uhr gehen?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rappi (19. November 2008)

Menno. Da hab ich heute schonmal frei und dann gibt es verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten. Zu allem Überfluss ist draußen auch noch ein Grützwetter.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> echt wahr^^ und dann darf man samstag wieder rein latschen >.<




hey withy na alle sklar bei dir?


----------



## Lykis (19. November 2008)

ahhh musss zockn zoooooooockennnnnnnnnnnn *wildaufundabhüpf*


----------



## Karcharoth (19. November 2008)

Jetzt geht die whinerei wieder los.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_Ebola (19. November 2008)

Ich Will immer noch spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

heut is wieder Mimimimimittwoch ^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Damnation1988 schrieb:


> argh..den MR2 wollt ich mir auch kaufen...aber der war mir als fahranfänger zu teuer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja wi egesagt hab net ganz 2k euro gezahlt aber die verischerung und der benzinpries ist teuer naja da ich sonst kaum geld aus gebe gehts ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hey withy na alle sklar bei dir?


renkt sich langsam wieder alles ein nach sehr bescheidenen tagen^^ danke der nachfrage und bei dir


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> heut is wieder Mimimimimittwoch ^^




jetzt drehen alle durch^^


----------



## Yondaime (19. November 2008)

wahh ich bin gester nacht endlich mit meinen dk in nordend angekommen hab extra ausgemacht damit ich frisch vor der arbeit noch 1 2 quests machen kann und nun sind die server down O_O


----------



## ChAkuz@ (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> heut is wieder Mimimimimittwoch ^^



Mimimimimimimimimi^^


----------



## Azareus One (19. November 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> echt wahr^^ und dann darf man samstag wieder rein latschen >.<


Ich mach krank am Samstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (19. November 2008)

Deraphin schrieb:


> ich würde eher sagen /close als /sticky...so ein Schwachsinn...



öhm ja... kopp zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Natsumee schrieb:


> ach ja hab nen Toyota Mr2 jahrgang 1990



ratte! der is schick... bin ewigst schon scharf aufn coupé ....



Deasaster schrieb:


> Hmmm ja, da möchte man doch gerne mal in den Achselhöhlen schnüffeln!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotrion (19. November 2008)

Als ich grad Beim Foren-Ticker WoW war sah ich folgendes von 4 Theards^^

          Ist heute Mittwoch und ...
	  Nerf DK!
	  charaktertransfer
	  Was is los?

Da könnte man eine Geschichte draus machen:

Ist heute Mittwoch und Nerf DK's? Dann mach ein Charaktertransfer und du fragst dich: ''Was ist los?''

MFG
Neotrion


----------



## Semetor (19. November 2008)

Maaaaan da ist man einmal früher daheim und Blizzard bekommts nicht gebacken nach 6std die server wieder hochzufahren -.-


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jetzt drehen alle durch^^



is doch wahr... jetzt sind 50% der Posts nur gewhine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mutfak (19. November 2008)

fänd es toll wenn die wartungsarbeiten zur abwechslung mal schneller vorbei wären das wär doch mal ne echte Überraschung, die bis 13:00h
kenn ich schon zu genüge da fehlt irgendwie die abwechslung


----------



## Damnation1988 (19. November 2008)

Rappi schrieb:


> Menno. Da hab ich heute schonmal frei und dann gibt es verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten. Zu allem Überfluss ist draußen auch noch ein Grützwetter.



ich nehme dann an das du aus dem bundesland bayern kommst..weil bei mir is au miesepeter wetter...und mein bruder hockt an seinem pc und hat doch noch genügend zeit den zu formatiern usw..und wow neu draufzuhauen xD


----------



## DaniL (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> heut is wieder Mimimimimittwoch ^^




yeah und die Downtime ist bis 13 uhr verlängert worden! ....gut das ich paar Vorlesungen hab! xD


Ich hoff die spielene irgendeinen hotdix auf...die Änderung mit den Flügel für den Pala wären ne feine sache!


----------



## Ganieda (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jetzt drehen alle durch^^



Kanne mit Beruhigungstee auf den Tisch stell


----------



## larxenus (19. November 2008)

Korrekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3 Tage Urlaub und was ist? Server down bis 13:00Uhr.

Ich hätte mich schon fast vom Stuhl wegbewegt. <Festhalt>

Das mit dem Chat ist garnicht mal sooo schlechte Idee, nur wird der leicht überfüllt sein wenn man sich mal hier so ansieht  :3 (Vorallem die ganzen Flamer x) da werden sich mehr Menschen dumm anmachen als sinnvolles zu Schreiben)


----------



## Lykis (19. November 2008)

musss leveln *gegen wand spring und mit teddis um sich werf*


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> renkt sich langsam wieder alles ein nach sehr bescheidenen tagen^^ danke der nachfrage und bei dir



ehm monat war recht teuer 

hatte nen scheis kurs 2 wochen der hat mir schon fast die hälfte von meinem monatslohn geksotet dann noch wow naja mache diesen monat ca - 100 franken *heul*


----------



## lopu (19. November 2008)

Apropos Server Down, schaut euch das mal an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kolleg von mir 0,1% vor Level 80 und dann der Server Down, Handy aufnahme ^^

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=7OJddjz02ho

Schönen Gruß und viel Spaß beim gucken. ^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> *nach fynno oder wie de rheist umschau nichts entdeck*
> 
> *Fynni umarm und trösten*




bringt nix will zocken menno und dann sind die auch noch off wenn mein sohn sein mittagsschlaf macht 

ich geh wieder ins bett so ein pech kann man net haben


----------



## Dragonfire64 (19. November 2008)

Deasaster schrieb:


> Hmmm ja, da möchte man doch gerne mal in den Achselhöhlen schnüffeln!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ihiihiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii wer hat denn sowat verbrochen, würde mir sowas übern weg laufen ich würde sofort nen brechanfall bekommen und wegen spontaner austrocknung (wenns sowas gibt *g*) direkt ins krankenhaus kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> Als ich grad Beim Foren-Ticker WoW war sah ich folgendes von 4 Theards^^
> 
> Ist heute Mittwoch und ...
> Nerf DK!
> ...



lol des is cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> is doch wahr... jetzt sind 50% der Posts nur gewhine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




stimmt naja was solls ignorieren und so^^


----------



## Azareus One (19. November 2008)

Damnation1988 schrieb:


> ich nehme dann an das du aus dem bundesland bayern kommst..weil bei mir is au miesepeter wetter...und mein bruder hockt an seinem pc und hat doch noch genügend zeit den zu formatiern usw..und wow neu draufzuhauen xD


hab auch nich so dolles wetter. Es regnet nich, aber machne kann man au nix, weil GLEICH regnent :/


----------



## Azareus One (19. November 2008)

lopu schrieb:


> Apropos Server Down, schaut euch das mal an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Owned.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> bringt nix will zocken menno und dann sind die auch noch off wenn mein sohn sein mittagsschlaf macht
> 
> ich geh wieder ins bett so ein pech kann man net haben




nee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier bleiben


*fynni am stuhl festbind*


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> stimmt naja was solls ignorieren und so^^



geht net... hab Angst ich könnte einen wichtigen Post verpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> hab auch nich so dolles wetter. Es regnet nich, aber machne kann man au nix, weil GLEICH regnent :/




wir haben weise wolken vereinzelte blaue stellen und grad sonne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ehm monat war recht teuer
> 
> hatte nen scheis kurs 2 wochen der hat mir schon fast die hälfte von meinem monatslohn geksotet dann noch wow naja mache diesen monat ca - 100 franken *heul*


auch nich toll^^ naja und sonst so XD wo isn coco und jenny^^


----------



## Hexenhase (19. November 2008)

guten morgen an dem schönen (sche...wetter) mittwoch


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> geht net... hab Angst ich könnte einen wichtigen Post verpassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wichtige posts gibts nur von denen die vorher schon da waren^^


----------



## Anubiz24 (19. November 2008)

So jetzt kommen wieder BUH-Rufe .... aber ....  weder aufm Loginbildschirm noch auf Realmstatus-Seite steht das mit 13 uhr ... wo stehtn das dann ... also noch bevor es auf Loginseite is?

*Nit haunn*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karcharoth (19. November 2008)

Passend zum Mimimittwoch

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=7n83NpZggMI


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> auch nich toll^^ naja und sonst so XD wo isn coco und jenny^^




frag nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von coco kriege ich keine antworten mehr net mal per pm obwohl sie on ist manchmal 

jeny weis net hab sie letzte woche mal on getroffen sonst nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wichtige posts gibts nur von denen die vorher schon da waren^^




eben, hab Angst solche zu verpassen...


----------



## Azareus One (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wir haben weise wolken vereinzelte blaue stellen und grad sonne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*durch die Leitung zu Natsu komm* 
*wetter genieß* 
*wieder abhau*


----------



## sertzu1 (19. November 2008)

jaja 13 uhr wieder erst zocken war klar blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wieso fangen die net um 0 uhr an da juckt es keinen.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> *durch die Leitung zu Natsu komm*
> *wetter genieß*
> *wieder abhau*




mhm komisch vor ner stunde wars noch dunkel^^

und heute morgen hats geregnet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todesstern (19. November 2008)

nun man kan wehnigstens hoffen das sie in der Zeit (die sie uns wieder stehlen) etwas gegen die Hohen Pings machen -_- der rekord in der woche war 14k Ping^^


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

sertzu1 schrieb:


> jaja 13 uhr wieder erst zocken war klar blizzard
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du kennst die WoW-Community aber net gut oder? ^^


----------



## White-Frost (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> frag nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jenny is gestern 72 geworden mit ihren schurken bin ja jetz auf ihren server und in ihrer gilde^^ aber coco weis nix die is ab und an on aber naja^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

um 0 uhr spielen noch recht viele^^


----------



## Mendranis (19. November 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...
Ich mach die ganze Nacht durch und dann sowas...
Ich frage mich ehrlich gesagt was die bei den angeblichen Wartungsarbeiten immer machen...

Mhhh und nu?
Könnte mal paar Naruto Shippuuden folgen gucken die ich in den letzten Wochen nicht geguckt habe.


----------



## Skoas (19. November 2008)

Wie so nur Blizz ich wollte heute die 80 voll machen >,<


----------



## HarryAlbrecht77 (19. November 2008)

Will nu zocken! Es schneit bei uns es ist kalt ich sitz im warmen und will nu zocken^^

Oh Tannebaum oh Tannenbaum wie geskillt sind deine Blätter?


----------



## danny1702 (19. November 2008)

sertzu1 schrieb:


> jaja 13 uhr wieder erst zocken war klar blizzard
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




weil es dann nachtarbeit wäre die steuerlichen zuschlag bedeutet!!!


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> jenny is gestern 72 geworden mit ihren schurken bin ja jetz auf ihren server und in ihrer gilde^^ aber coco weis nix die is ab und an on aber naja^^




ah ja zu mir kommst net phü 

sag ihr mal nen gruss und sie soll mal wieder auf buffed gehen


----------



## chiccolo (19. November 2008)

HarryAlbrecht77 schrieb:


> Will nu zocken! Es schneit bei uns es ist kalt ich sitz im warmen und will nu zocken^^
> 
> Oh Tannebaum oh Tannenbaum wie geskillt sind deine Blätter?



Was habt ihr für wetter ey ^^
Schöne grüsse aus der schweiz hier ist immernoch der scheiss herbst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> is doch wahr... jetzt sind 50% der Posts nur gewhine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da hab ich ne marktlücke entdeckt... wer taschentücher? 2 Euro das stück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




dazu müsstest her kommen um es zumachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Octacron (19. November 2008)

Na toll, 

Wartungsarbeiten bis 13.00 Uhr.


So ein Käse


----------



## Twista (19. November 2008)

Druiden FTW!


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> da hab ich ne marktlücke entdeckt... wer taschentücher? 2 Euro das stück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*scho wieder abbrech* wie geil is das denn XD


----------



## h4nsin0 (19. November 2008)

die Säcke sollen Gas geben ich wollt bis 13 Uhr 80 machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> dazu müsstest her kommen um es zumachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hier bleiben

maimai


----------



## Neotrion (19. November 2008)

Hier ein Lied zum entspannen : http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=qK_JfNlNSTk&...feature=related


----------



## QMaster30 (19. November 2008)

Karcharoth schrieb:


> Passend zum Mimimittwoch
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=7n83NpZggMI





Mein Tag ist gerettet. Danke dir.


----------



## Mendranis (19. November 2008)

ICH WILL UNREAL TOU... öhm... WORLD OF WARCRAFT SPIEEEEELN!!!!!!
*Zigarette anzünden will , doch irgendwie...LEER *

          *An die Decke spring*


----------



## CoHanni (19. November 2008)

Morgen Community



wie gehts so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (19. November 2008)

ICH WILL UNREAL TOURNAMENT SPIELEN!!

Edith:
@Mendranis
verdammt warst schneller^^


----------



## White-Frost (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ah ja zu mir kommst net phü
> 
> sag ihr mal nen gruss und sie soll mal wieder auf buffed gehen


dus pielst auch ally und meine chars sind durch die bank horde^^


----------



## moorhuhnxx (19. November 2008)

sidn ja immer noch nicht fertig..wehe jetzt kommt ne erweiterte serverarbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

chiccolo schrieb:


> Was habt ihr für wetter ey ^^
> Schöne grüsse aus der schweiz hier ist immernoch der scheiss herbst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




also bi mer isches schön^^


----------



## Vercon (19. November 2008)

Moinsöööön... Wie geht's euch? Allet Senkrecht? =)

1432 Seiten schon.. Also nächsten Mittwoch will ich die 2000 sehen ihr Spammer xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> dus pielst auch ally und meine chars sind durch die bank horde^^




ach ja stimmt verdammt^^

vote für neuanfang als ally auf terrordar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aremetis (19. November 2008)

Naja, so habe ich zumindest mal die Möglichkeit die DVD "Hinter den Kulissen" von Wrath of the Lick King zu schauen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Mendranis schrieb:


> ICH WILL UNREAL TU... öhm... WORLD OF WARCRAFT SPIEEEEELN!!!!!!
> *Zigarette anzünden will , doch irgendwie...LEER *
> 
> *An die Decke spring*




Vorschlag: geh bis um 13 Uhr Kippen kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoffii (19. November 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> sidn ja immer noch nicht fertig..wehe jetzt kommt ne erweiterte serverarbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch bis 13uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HarryAlbrecht77 (19. November 2008)

Ein lustiges Wetter! 

Grüße aus Bayern (also wirklich südlichstes Bayern, wenn ich aus der Türe raus geh, hau ich mir den Kopf am erstbesten Berg an)!!!

Mal Regen mal Schnee mal Sonnenschein und das zur Zeit im 5Min-takt-------d.h. Regenschirm aufgeklappt, Regenschirm eingeklappt, Wintermütz auf, Wintermütze runter, Sonnenbrille auf,Sonnenbriller runter und das die ganze zeit weil alles zusammen so Schice aussieht!


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

rauchen ist out


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach ja stimmt verdammt^^
> 
> vote für neuanfang als ally auf terrordar
> 
> ...



terrordar... oO da hatte ich ma Horde...


----------



## arclight.kes (19. November 2008)

mist - 2min auf klo - 3min kippe auf der terasse (is schei*e kalt draußen) - merken das die F5 taste hakt 3min ... 

und nu hab ich den anschluss verpasst *mimimi


----------



## Tungyl (19. November 2008)

bäh heul geht immer noch net will ZOCKEN


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

HarryAlbrecht77 schrieb:


> Ein lustiges Wetter!
> 
> Grüße aus Bayern (also wirklich südlichstes Bayern, wenn ich aus der Türe raus geh, hau ich mir den Kopf am erstbesten Berg an)!!!
> 
> Mal Regen mal Schnee mal Sonnenschein und das zur Zeit im 5Min-takt-------d.h. Regenschirm aufgeklappt, Regenschirm eingeklappt, Wintermütz auf, Wintermütze runter, Sonnenbrille auf,Sonnenbriller runter und das die ganze zeit weil alles zusammen so Schice aussieht!



Siehst, in Franken isses nur bewölkt XD


----------



## foofo (19. November 2008)

is doch jeden mittwoch das selbe,
kaum sind die server ma nich um 11 oben
fängt der große flame-war im offiziellen forum an (also nich hier)
ich versuchs immer den leuten klar zu machen...
aber sie raffens nich

es kommt immer sowas wie 
"warum bezahl ich geld dafür"
"ich hab kein verständniss dafür"

heute war ja des beste 
"ich nehm extra urlaub dafür und dann das"

1. mein gott 2 stunden weniger spielen, wir werden alle steeeeeeeerben!
2. urlaub für ein spiel nehmen, ok ich weiß wer da hinter dem bildschirm sitzt oO
3. mimimimimimimimimimimimimi

xD

sorry wenn ich damit alle angreif die genauso denken, 
ich tus nich ^^ und ich kanns auch nich verstehen
jeder kann nur an blizz und wow meckern,
aber irgendwie spielens doch 11 mio menschen 
hmmmmmmmmmmmm irgendwas muss blizz "falsch" machen ^^


manchmal würd ich mir ne coole community wünschen
die verständnissvoll ist und keine ADHS-Flame-Kiddies


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> terrordar... oO da hatte ich ma Horde...




aha aha^^

spielst jetzt wenigstens ally?^^


----------



## Elesmer (19. November 2008)

ich will zoccckkkeeeennn!!!

da hat man mal frei (nein ich habe mir nicht selber freigemacht an einem mittwoch) und dann sind die server bis 1 uhr off-.-

ich glaube mehr pech kann man nicht haben.

aber halt, iwo habe ich mal was von einem "reallive" gehört, soll ab und zu auch mal sein da unterzutauchen....

ich werds mal ausprobieren *duck und weglauf*











btw: macht die 2k mal endlich voll, geht ja nicht dass das immernoch nicht ist^^


----------



## Azareus One (19. November 2008)

Langsam wirds langweilig -_-
Bin selbst erst 72, Drachenöde is auch nicht SOOO super, hofe das das besser wird :\


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

arclight.kes schrieb:


> mist - 2min auf klo - 3min kippe auf der terasse (is schei*e kalt draußen) - merken das die F5 taste hakt 3min ...
> 
> und nu hab ich den anschluss verpasst *mimimi



DAS ist aber ein guter Grund zum whinen ^^


----------



## Twista (19. November 2008)

DRUIDS FTW!!!!!! PEWPEW LASERGUN EULE INC!


----------



## Sorbet (19. November 2008)

glaube ich geh mal lieber plätzchen backen  ist ja bald weihnachten......vielleicht ist blizz bis dahin ja fertig mit seinen wartungsarbeiten 

wenn jede firma so arbeiten würde wie blizz oweia


----------



## Dragonfire64 (19. November 2008)

Ganieda schrieb:


> Kanne mit Beruhigungstee auf den Tisch stell



Kanne auf ex weg sauf "Zauber beruhigungstee verfehlt Spieler Dragonheart, springt über auf alle Server, legt Server lahm bis mindestens 13.00 Uhr"

Öhm das is jetz nich ganz so gelaufen wie´s soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aha aha^^
> 
> spielst jetzt wenigstens ally?^^



ja aber nimma auf Terrordar XD


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

also das die server mal länger down sind interessiert eh die meisten nicht wiel man ja arbeiten ist oder shcule oder was weis ich


----------



## ctWO (19. November 2008)

server noch immer down? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> ja aber nimma auf Terrordar XD



dan wird es zeit das zu ändern ^^


----------



## Azareus One (19. November 2008)

Scheitze schrieb:


> DRUIDS FTW!!!!!! PEWPEW LASERGUN EULE INC!


m0wl halten. 
is j noch schlimmer als sonst o_O
was haben sie ech den heute gegeben?


----------



## moorhuhnxx (19. November 2008)

-------NEIN------- erweiterte serverarbeiten *heul*..na ja muss ich wohl mal sehen was man mit sow as wie RL macht....


----------



## Fumacilla (19. November 2008)

ich hab immernoch taschentücher im angebot!


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (19. November 2008)

Mendranis schrieb:


> ICH WILL UNREAL TOU... öhm... WORLD OF WARCRAFT SPIEEEEELN!!!!!!
> *Zigarette anzünden will , doch irgendwie...LEER *
> 
> *An die Decke spring*



mir wurden montag alle 4 weisheitszähne rausgenommen. was meinst du, wie gerne ich eine rauchen würde *schon total panisch ist*


----------



## Azareus One (19. November 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> ich hab immernoch taschentücher im angebot!


Ich hab mehr wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Scheitze schrieb:


> DRUIDS FTW!!!!!! PEWPEW LASERGUN EULE INC!



lol hörst dich an wie mein Männe XD


----------



## fdauer (19. November 2008)

Mendranis schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ehrlich gesagt was die bei den angeblichen Wartungsarbeiten immer machen...



Ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt nicht. Aber von Blizzseiten aus:

- Datenbank reindexieren/reorganisieren
- Server neustarten (um unbekannte Speicherlecks gering zu halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- Festplatte defragmentieren (kein geflame bitte, ich weiß nicht welche maschinen geschweige denn OS die haben, Windows wirds nicht sein. Eine Defragmentierung, in welcher Hinsicht auch immer, kann nie schaden)
- den Papierkorb löschen (sorry scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- Serverseitige patches einfügen (für die kein Client gepatcht werden muss)
- Lasttest durchführen (naja, bissel weit hergeholt)
- Dem allgemeinen user beibringen, dass eigentlich jeder IT-Dienstleister ein Wartungsfenster benötigt und dieses auch benutzen sollte (ansonsten denkt der User er hat wirklich 24/7, was bei IT-Services eigentlich nicht möglich ist, wer was anderes erzählt hat keine Ahnung, jaja, man kann viel mit clustering/load balancing, etc. Blizz hat aber bestimmt ihre Realms nicht auf Clustering ausgerichtet (ansonsten bräuchten wir auch nicht zig Realms)
- Hardwarewartungsarbeiten durchführen (Lüfter XY in Server 512 ist kaput -> auswechseln)
- Netzwerkänderungen durchführen (-> Netzbetreiber/Providerarbeiten/Allgemeine Netzwerkgeschichten (z.b. irgendwo eine Firewallrule ändern)
- Allgemein Changes (Änderungen) an CIs (siehe ITIL) (mann macht Änderungen an einem Live System am offenen Herzen nur in Wartungsfenster und auch da nur vorher abgenommen, getestet und geprüft)

... mir würden noch 1000 andere Gründe einfallen. Guck einfach über den Tellerrand rüber und du wirst das Verständnis finden, warum das so ist.


----------



## Evilslyn (19. November 2008)

Server heute länger off?
Auf der WOW seite unter Serverstatus steht sie wären on, aber kann beim einloggen nicht einer sehen.


----------



## Diablo-süchtla (19. November 2008)

hmmm gestern das addon gekauft und heute gleichmal verlängerte wartungsarbeiten... was habt ihr für ideen wie man die zeit sinnvoll nutzen kann bis 13 uhr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mendranis (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Vorschlag: geh bis um 13 Uhr Kippen kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber , aber ...ich bin ein Mann und ich sitze gerade und um etwas kaufen zu können müsste ich ja aufstehen...
Nene du , ich ruf jetzt oben an (Bin ja ein vollwertiges Kellerkind) das mir mal jemand Zigaretten bringt , aber was dann?
Hunger hätt ich auch und ... hätte irgendwie Lust auf... *räusper* das Spiel ist ja ab 12 , also das Forum auch.

Mhhhh...

Hab Hunger , will rauchen und was ich ganz besonders will ist....*hust* schon wieder...

Naja dann will ich halt endlich ZOCKEN!!!!


----------



## arclight.kes (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> DAS ist aber ein guter Grund zum whinen ^^


imho der einzige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dan wird es zeit das zu ändern ^^




nee ich bleib wo ich bin ^^


----------



## fdauer (19. November 2008)

Evilslyn schrieb:


> Server heute länger off?
> Auf der WOW seite unter Serverstatus steht sie wären on, aber kann beim einloggen nicht einer sehen.



On sind sie vielleicht, Blizz lässt dich dennoch nicht rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Getreu IDs Motto, when its done.


----------



## N8DR460N (19. November 2008)

So schnell wie ihr schreibt kann keiner lesen ;_;
eine Seite durch und die nächste is schon fertig geschrieben ._.


----------



## Tungyl (19. November 2008)

mittags gleich essen spinat macht die frau denn kucken ob es geht wenn ich an denn daumen drehen


----------



## todesstern (19. November 2008)

hier wird schon gespamt ohne ende was?^^


----------



## Vercon (19. November 2008)

foofo schrieb:


> is doch jeden mittwoch das selbe,
> kaum sind die server ma nich um 11 oben
> fängt der große flame-war im offiziellen forum an (also nich hier)
> ich versuchs immer den leuten klar zu machen...
> ...




Das ist halt so in der WoW Community.. Denken alle, nur weil 'se 12,99 Euro im Monat zahlen, haben die das recht zu flamen wo's geht. Das die alle net raffen, das die vo Blizzard nur möchten, das wir problemlos spielen können... Aber neeeein.. Die wollen halt die ganzen WoW Nerds vom zocken abhalten.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ganz pöses schneesturm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karcharoth (19. November 2008)

foofo schrieb:


> is doch jeden mittwoch das selbe,
> kaum sind die server ma nich um 11 oben
> fängt der große flame-war im offiziellen forum an (also nich hier)
> ich versuchs immer den leuten klar zu machen...
> ...



rischtisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anubiz24 (19. November 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLQpTvZe3qY...feature=related

So geil .... TS2 FTW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glamour (19. November 2008)

foofo schrieb:


> is doch jeden mittwoch das selbe,
> kaum sind die server ma nich um 11 oben
> fängt der große flame-war im offiziellen forum an (also nich hier)
> ich versuchs immer den leuten klar zu machen...
> ...




komisch alle haben hier spaß..... nur du whine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

N8DR460N schrieb:


> So schnell wie ihr schreibt kann keiner lesen ;_;
> eine Seite durch und die nächste is schon fertig geschrieben ._.



sag ich doch, mir glaubts aber keiner...


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (19. November 2008)

herrlich....ist man mal *einen einzigen tag im jahr* krank und muss nicht zur schule sind natürlich die wow server down...... und ausser was anderes zocken kann ich nicht viel machen....bin ja wiegesagt auch mal krank^^


----------



## Fumacilla (19. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> Ich hab mehr wie du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



meine sind aber besser! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in diesem sinne... man liest sich nächsten mittwoch... *winke


----------



## Kusownik (19. November 2008)

foofo schrieb:


> is doch jeden mittwoch das selbe,
> kaum sind die server ma nich um 11 oben
> fängt der große flame-war im offiziellen forum an (also nich hier)
> ich versuchs immer den leuten klar zu machen...
> ...


----------



## fdauer (19. November 2008)

Hab auch Urlaub genommen ^^ 

Naja gut, Resturlaub muss halt mal weg. Aber das ist dennoch kein Grund um zu flamen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solche Leute sollten mal in der IT arbeiten. Dann würde ihr Mundwerk ganz schnell leis werden.


----------



## White-Frost (19. November 2008)

Pfff du einer auf Terrodar und Jenny und ich 2!!!! auf frostmourne was würde wohl mehr sinn machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 komm auf frostmourne mach horde^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

todesstern schrieb:


> hier wird schon gespamt ohne ende was?^^




optische täuschung


----------



## Azareus One (19. November 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NnM7j2JmsfU... TS² Wirklich FTW!


----------



## Skyko (19. November 2008)

Hmm

einloggen bis es klappt gogo..
oder bis man nen krampf kriegt oO


----------



## foofo (19. November 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Das ist halt so in der WoW Community.. Denken alle, nur weil 'se 12,99 Euro im Monat zahlen, haben die das recht zu flamen wo's geht. Das die alle net raffen, das die vo Blizzard nur möchten, das wir problemlos spielen können... Aber neeeein.. Die wollen halt die ganzen WoW Nerds vom zocken abhalten..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




danke das mich endlich ma jemand versteht =)


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Pfff du einer auf Terrodar und Jenny und ich 2!!!! auf frostmourne was würde wohl mehr sinn machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




NIEMAND WILL ZU MIR AUF DEN SERVER WUAAAAAAAA


Daroia los husch server transfern^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Pfff du einer auf Terrodar und Jenny und ich 2!!!! auf frostmourne was würde wohl mehr sinn machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




und hey hab freundin auf terrordar und mein bester kumpel ist auch da also 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xantres (19. November 2008)

Mendranis schrieb:


> ICH WILL UNREAL TOU... öhm... WORLD OF WARCRAFT SPIEEEEELN!!!!!!
> *Zigarette anzünden will , doch irgendwie...LEER *
> 
> *An die Decke spring*



mist wollt ich auch amchen... kommt davon wenn man sich erst müsli mach >.<

da is man schonmal früher wach... und denkt man kann dann so bis 13uhr zoggn... und was is..erst AB 13 uhr oO
da muss ich ja leider zur arbeit gehen XD

gut gemacht, blizz, sehr gut, nur weiter so *applaudier*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Das ist halt so in der WoW Community.. Denken alle, nur weil 'se 12,99 Euro im Monat zahlen, haben die das recht zu flamen wo's geht. Das die alle net raffen, das die vo Blizzard nur möchten, das wir problemlos spielen können... Aber neeeein.. Die wollen halt die ganzen WoW Nerds vom zocken abhalten..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klar, dass is Blizzards Plan... erst alle süchtig machen und dann die "Droge" wegnehmen... XD 

Nein der wirkliche Plan von Blizz: Die wollen nur dass wir mehr Zeit rested verbringen XD


----------



## Shamaniko (19. November 2008)

War Server down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HarryAlbrecht77 (19. November 2008)

Evilslyn schrieb:


> Server heute länger off?
> Auf der WOW seite unter Serverstatus steht sie wären on, aber kann beim einloggen nicht einer sehen.




Hmmm das steht doch immer da das er Online ist aber wenn man dann einloggen will---------------- *Schreck* kommt man ned rein also wieder abbrechen auf Blizzseite schauen---feststellen das da steht das Server on sind---Einloggen----feststellen das man ned rein kommt, wieder abbrechen----Blizzseite schauen----Server online----Einloggen---Wieder ned reinkommen-----abbrechen---Blizzseite gucken und nochmal gucken---Server angeblich online------Einloggen----gleich wieder abbrechen----usw.

ICH MUSS MAL SAGEN DAS IST EIN TEUFELSKREIS!!!


----------



## todesstern (19. November 2008)

sum di dumm *wart* F5 dück


----------



## Semetor (19. November 2008)

Die Serverarbeiten wurden für alle Server bis 13:00 Uhr verlängert.....


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Ich gehe essen bin in 30 min


----------



## kekei (19. November 2008)

foofo schrieb:


> is doch jeden mittwoch das selbe,
> kaum sind die server ma nich um 11 oben
> fängt der große flame-war im offiziellen forum an (also nich hier)






WAR is everywhere!!!


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> NIEMAND WILL ZU MIR AUF DEN SERVER WUAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> Daroia los husch server transfern^^




Nöhö... ich bleib auf Naz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 müsste ja ca. 4 Chars transfern... nene du


----------



## krakos (19. November 2008)

und forum auch down Oo


----------



## Neotrion (19. November 2008)

Wenn hier grad sonst nicht so sinnvolles Zeug geredet wird habe ich mal ne Frage:

Würde es sich Lohnen dieses Zeug zu kaufen um einen PC selber zusammen zu bauen? 

Mainbord: http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?modelmen...=101&l3=496
Grafikkarte: http://www.evendi.de/preisvergleich/11/pro...-T95G-YALG.html
Prozessor: http://www.toppreise.ch/index.php?a=108076
Arbeitsspeicher: Apacer DDR2 1GB, PC-6400 Major, 240PIN, 800MHZ, CL5    2mal würde ich die kaufen.
Soundkarte: http://www.litec-computer.de/Sound/Audio/T...bulk::8951.html
CD/DVD Laufwerk: http://www.misco.ch/productinformation/~14...%20Handbuch.htm 

Netzteil oder wie der Stromverteiler heisst würde ich den nehmen den ich schon hab und Festplatten auch. 


Lohnt es sich? Oder soll ich warten und mir später Quadcore und High-End zeugs billig kaufen? 

MFG Neotrion


----------



## Majokat (19. November 2008)

Dr.Disconnect schrieb:


> herrlich....ist man mal *einen einzigen tag im jahr* krank und muss nicht zur schule sind natürlich die wow server down...... und ausser was anderes zocken kann ich nicht viel machen....bin ja wiegesagt auch mal krank^^




lol...ich muss heute nicht krank sein, um nicht in die schule zu müssen...hab schulfrei wegen Buß-und Bettag!


----------



## ThePr0phecy (19. November 2008)

Echt schlimm wenn man Langeweile hat...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arclight.kes (19. November 2008)

krakos schrieb:


> und forum auch down Oo


hoffentlich gehts bal wieder


----------



## ruu (19. November 2008)

ich weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nid mal mehr flamen geht. buhu!


----------



## Vercon (19. November 2008)

kekei schrieb:


> WAR is everywhere!!!




Geh weg Du War Nerd xD Spielt doch bald eh keiner mehr *hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

krakos schrieb:


> und forum auch down Oo



klar, überlastet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ODM_Dookie (19. November 2008)

wha das is toll wird mich mein kollege nicht vor mir auf 80 lvln , der hat heute urlaub und ich um 13:30 feierabend , har har har , die wette hab ich gewonnen , 500g sind mein !


----------



## Neolos FM (19. November 2008)

Joa, wollte grad auch bissi im Blizz Forum stöbern...
Schad...
Überlastet wegen 1000000000 Heulsusen, die flamen weil die Serverarbeiten länger dauern ^^


----------



## kekei (19. November 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Geh weg Du War Nerd xD Spielt doch bald eh keiner mehr *hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jetzt bin ich beleidigt...

Ich schneide mal ein neues Thema für Euch an...
Allgemeine WoW-flamerei ON:

WAR wird WoW fertig machen!!!!


----------



## Freelancer (19. November 2008)

Dr.Disconnect schrieb:


> herrlich....ist man mal *einen einzigen tag im jahr* krank und muss nicht zur schule sind natürlich die wow server down...... und ausser was anderes zocken kann ich nicht viel machen....bin ja wiegesagt auch mal krank^^



Dann kannst ja bis 13:00 ins bett und dich auskurieren und dann morgen wieder in die Schule 

Ich wette mal du hast bestimmt nicht viel schule gesehen seit dem 13. oder ?^^


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (19. November 2008)

> lol...ich muss heute nicht krank sein, um nicht in die schule zu müssen...hab schulfrei wegen Buß-und Bettag!



cheater haben kleine ....

[sub][die drei punkte stehen für das fortpflanzungsorgan des mannes^^][/sub]


----------



## RGBrain (19. November 2008)

Jo solln die mal machen um so besser laufen sie. Hoffe ich.


----------



## Azareus One (19. November 2008)

Dr.Disconnect schrieb:


> cheater haben kleine ....
> 
> [sub][die drei punkte stehen für das fortpflanzungsorgan des mannes^^][/sub]


Da sind 4 :>


----------



## krakos (19. November 2008)

und schon die ersten heulthreads im offiziellen forum^^


----------



## dockermike (19. November 2008)

webaction schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass nun so gut wie jeder, der WoW spielt, weiß, dass jeden mittwoch wartungsarbeiten sind^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




nur dauer sie heute wohl bis 13 uhr....schade....schade....schade


----------



## ctWO (19. November 2008)

link? ich heul auch gleich ^^


----------



## Vercon (19. November 2008)

Hach es ist zu geil... 

Glaubt mir, holt euch 'ne kalte Cola, bissl was zu knabbern.. Und ab ins Allgemein Forum auf WoW-Europe.. das ist billiger als Kino und auch noch viiiiel amüsanter xD



> KÖNNT IHR AUCH NUR EINMAL DIE ZEITEN FÜR DIE SERVERWARTUNGEN EINHALTEN????
> ICH KOMME MIR LANGSAM VERARSCHT VOR! JEDES MAL BIS KURZ VOR 11 KEINE NACHRICHT DANN HEISST ES PLÖTZLICH DASS DIE WARTUNGSARBEITEN AUSGEDEHNT WERDEN. DER 2. TERMIN WIRD DANN AUCH NICHT EINGEHALTEN.
> HALTET IHR UNS FÜR DUMM??WIR ZAHLEN FÜR DEN MIST DEN IHR DA PRODUZIERT







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (19. November 2008)

> Da sind 4 :>



Nein!! (homer simpson ftw!)


----------



## Tartix (19. November 2008)

Wieso dauern die Wartungsarbeiten länger als 11 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 grrrr Blizzard Tarix böse seien


----------



## Skyko (19. November 2008)

kekei schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich beleidigt...
> 
> Ich schneide mal ein neues Thema für Euch an...
> Allgemeine WoW-flamerei ON:
> ...



höhö guter witz


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Hach es ist zu geil...
> 
> Glaubt mir, holt euch 'ne kalte Cola, bissl was zu knabbern.. Und ab ins Allgemein Forum auf WoW-Europe.. das ist billiger als Kino und auch noch viiiiel amüsanter xD
> 
> ...



lol
mist nix zu knabbern daheim XD


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Tartix schrieb:


> Wieso dauern die Wartungsarbeiten länger als 11 Uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




alternative zum zocken: Grammatik lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganieda (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> lol
> mist nix zu knabbern daheim XD



Daroia Lebkuchen hinschieb


----------



## Drappi (19. November 2008)

kekei schrieb:


> WAR wird WoW fertig machen!!!!



Hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich musste ja letztens Lachen als ich ne Werbung von War gesehen habe, wo sie mit 750.000 Spielern angeben, von wegen 750.000 Spieler haben sich schon für War entschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twista (19. November 2008)

mmmmoonfire mmmmoooonfire moooonfire!


----------



## Nocard (19. November 2008)

Dragonfire64 schrieb:


> Na klasse wurde verlängert bis 13 uhr *schnaub, grummel, kippe anzünd* hatte mich so gefreut ahtte alles ferrtig, haushakt, wäsche, alles super durchgeplant bis 11 aber ne blizzard macht mir n strich durch die rechnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Daroia schrieb:


> lol
> mist nix zu knabbern daheim XD


Hats Zeit bis 13 Uhr das zu ändern :þ


----------



## Brutos (19. November 2008)

da sag ich nur DITO -.- naja wayne





Xantres schrieb:


> mist wollt ich auch amchen... kommt davon wenn man sich erst müsli mach >.<
> 
> da is man schonmal früher wach... und denkt man kann dann so bis 13uhr zoggn... und was is..erst AB 13 uhr oO
> da muss ich ja leider zur arbeit gehen XD
> ...


----------



## Gilindriana (19. November 2008)

Mist! Seit Dienstag Krankgeschrieben und gehofft heut mal bis 11 zu pennen und dann schön zu zocken ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BLIZZARD! MACHT HINNE!


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Ganieda schrieb:


> Daroia Lebkuchen hinschieb



*mampf* danke *brösel*


----------



## ctWO (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> alternative zum zocken: Grammatik lernen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


fail


----------



## kekei (19. November 2008)

Drappi schrieb:


> Hihi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja und das allein in Deutschland!.....
....ja....fast....


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Nocard schrieb:


> Hats Zeit bis 13 Uhr das zu ändern :þ



nee atm kein Auto daheim und ich müsste die Kleine erst fertig machen... ^^


----------



## Twista (19. November 2008)

Moonfire Wrath Wrath Wrath Wrath Moonfire Wrath Wrath Wrath Wrath Moonfire Wrath Wrath Wrath Wrath


----------



## Skyko (19. November 2008)

wtf lernern!


----------



## foofo (19. November 2008)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> Mist! Seit Dienstag Krankgeschrieben und gehofft heut mal bis 11 zu pennen und dann schön zu zocken ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




mimimimi xD

sorry. ich meinte...



MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIM



ne im ernst tut mir echt... NICHT LEID

MIMIMIMIMI


----------



## Vercon (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> lol
> mist nix zu knabbern daheim XD




Hmm.. Also dann lass ich mal den Hut 'rumgehen und sammel Geld für 'ne Tüte Chips!

Und ich will keine Hosenknöppe drin sehen Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shedanhul (19. November 2008)

Wollen die die Server optimieren ?
Weil bei mir ruckelt Wotlk xD
Trotz 3 Ghz Dual-Core/2Gb Ram und 1GB Videospeicher....
Na ja egal muss halt bis 13 Uhr iwas anderes machen^^


----------



## Nocard (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> nee atm kein Auto daheim und ich müsste die Kleine erst fertig machen... ^^


Wenn ich meine Kids fertig mache, sind sie erst mal ne weile Ruhig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyko (19. November 2008)

ich hab kekse, haha ! *lach*


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (19. November 2008)

hab ne gute beschäftigung für euch:
um punkt 11:48uhr "a girl from epanema" auf anschlag hochdrehen und alle küchengeräte der größe nach sortiert in den innenhof schmeißen
und auf die frage warum ihr das tut müsst ihr antworten: halten sie eben das salz, mein aquarium klingelt grade!

barlow ftw


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

so mal AFK muss Alleinunterhalterin für meine Kleine spielen... schreibt net so viel... ich will alles nachlesen können bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilindriana (19. November 2008)

foofo schrieb:


> mimimimi xD
> 
> sorry. ich meinte...
> 
> ...



Ich hab das leise Gefühl du machst dich über mich lustig


----------



## foofo (19. November 2008)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> Ich hab das leise Gefühl du machst dich über mich lustig




ja xD


----------



## Skyko (19. November 2008)

mir ist langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TobyDD (19. November 2008)

Ahh da ist schonmal Feiertag und dann gerade Mittwochs...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilindriana (19. November 2008)

foofo schrieb:


> ja xD



Ich wusste es...

verdammt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (19. November 2008)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> Ich hab das leise Gefühl du machst dich über mich lustig



Der macht nix.. Er will nur spielen xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutos (19. November 2008)

Neotrion schrieb:


> Wenn hier grad sonst nicht so sinnvolles Zeug geredet wird habe ich mal ne Frage:
> 
> Würde es sich Lohnen dieses Zeug zu kaufen um einen PC selber zusammen zu bauen?
> 
> ...



das würd ich so nich kaufen, da kannste ja jetzt außer wow schon nix mehr mit zocken....

Würd wenn du wenig ausgeben willst Intel Corde2Duo E8400 nehmen, Board Asus P5Q/EPU, 2x2GB DDR 2 PC800 Marken Ram zb OCZ,Graka Radeon HD 4870 bzfür weniger geld die 4850. NT musste Natürlich anpassen empfehle n 420Watt Enermax, was für Amperewerte hat n dein NT aufer 12v Schiene?


----------



## Twista (19. November 2008)

Dunkel wars der Mond schien Helle, als ein Auto blitzeschnelle langsam um die Runde Ecke fuhr.
Drinnen saßen stehend Leute, schweigend ins Gespräch vertieft, als ein totgeschossner Hase aufner Sandbank Schlittschuh lief.
Auf ner blauen Bank, die Rot angestrichen war sass ein goldgelockter Jüngling, mit kohlrabenschwarzen Haar.
Und neben ihm ne alte Schrulle zählt kaum mehr als 16 Jahr... und sie ass ne Butterstulle die mit Schmalz bestrichen war.


----------



## Hexxor (19. November 2008)

Mahlzeit !

Ich mach mich auf mal auf zum nahegelegenen Gasthaus und bestell mir ein Cordon-Bleu vom Kalb.
Das ganze dann mit 2 Bierchen einwirken lassen und hoffen das in 2 Std die Server on sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kekei (19. November 2008)

Ist das hier jeden Mittwoch so?


----------



## Locaseraphin (19. November 2008)

laaaaaaaangweilig.....


----------



## GaBBakulose (19. November 2008)

omg was hat blizzard gemacht ich bin krankgeschrieben habe gestern endlich mein spiel bekommen (danke Amazon)-.- und nun wollte ich mal anch nordend und was ist 

noooooooo

ich merk grad ich hab glaube ich ein wow problem ^^

mfg


----------



## Gilindriana (19. November 2008)

kekei schrieb:


> Ist das hier jeden Mittwoch so?



Türlich. Irgendwo müssen wir doch rum nerden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (19. November 2008)

kekei schrieb:


> Ist das hier jeden Mittwoch so?




Was meinst Du mit "so"? xD 

Alle ganz normal... Denke ich zumindest... *hehe


----------



## ruu (19. November 2008)

falsch.

wow ist gut für dich. wow kann dir keiner nehmen!


----------



## foofo (19. November 2008)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> Ich wusste es...
> 
> verdammt
> 
> ...




hehe ich nehms zurück ^^ du scheinst doch ganz ok zu sein ^^
sonst hättste geflamed jetz =)

aber war schon lustig danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: das war keine ironie


----------



## Locaseraphin (19. November 2008)

Scheitze schrieb:


> Dunkel wars der Mond schien Helle, als ein Auto blitzeschnelle langsam um die Runde Ecke fuhr.
> Drinnen saßen stehend Leute, schweigend ins Gespräch vertieft, als ein totgeschossner Hase aufner Sandbank Schlittschuh lief.
> Auf ner blauen Bank, die Rot angestrichen war sass ein goldgelockter Jüngling, mit kohlrabenschwarzen Haar.
> Und neben ihm ne alte Schrulle zählt kaum mehr als 16 Jahr... und sie ass ne Butterstulle die mit Schmalz bestrichen war.



lol XD^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilindriana (19. November 2008)

foofo schrieb:


> hehe ich nehms zurück ^^ du scheinst doch ganz ok zu sein ^^
> sonst hättste geflamed jetz =)
> 
> aber war schon lustig danke
> ...




i know 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyko (19. November 2008)

Amazon is scheiße , ich habs mir am Donnerstag beim Saturn geholt als ich gesehen hab das die es verpennt haben


----------



## Kimbini (19. November 2008)

ich hatte vor, den feiertag mal so richtig gemütlich zu verzocken. dann erinnerte ich mich daran, daß mittwochs vormittags hier immer gewartet wird und so, wie ich feststellen mußte, wohl noch bis 13 uhr!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bilana Todeswache (19. November 2008)

Hihi,

ich kann eh nicht spielen, weil ich nicht zu haus bin, aber ich fühle mit Euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kleiner Tip:  Wäsche legen, Bügeln, einkaufen, essen vorkochen, Überweisungen tätigen....
dann habt ihr vor dem ganzen Kram ruhe und könnte die nächsten Tage durchzocken.

Ich persönlich hoffe ja noch, dass es was Gutes hat und sie das mit den Latenzproblemen irgendwie in den Griff bekommen, dann könnte ich am abend, wenn ich mal Zeit hab auch mal ein bisschen normal questen, so ohne Standbilder.

Das wäre so schön.

LG
Andrea


----------



## Neotrion (19. November 2008)

Brutos schrieb:


> das würd ich so nich kaufen, da kannste ja jetzt außer wow schon nix mehr mit zocken....
> 
> Würd wenn du wenig ausgeben willst Intel Corde2Duo E8400 nehmen, Board Asus P5Q/EPU, 2x2GB DDR 2 PC800 Marken Ram zb OCZ,Graka Radeon HD 4870 bzfür weniger geld die 4850. NT musste Natürlich anpassen empfehle n 420Watt Enermax, was für Amperewerte hat n dein NT aufer 12v Schiene?



Da steht AC230V-/3A/50Hz

Alles insgesammt müsste einfach im Bereich 500-700Fr. also etwa 333Euro-470Euro


----------



## Gilindriana (19. November 2008)

Skyko schrieb:


> Amazon is scheiße , ich habs mir am Donnerstag beim Saturn geholt als ich gesehen hab das die es verpennt haben




Ich habs mir bei Amazon geholt. Habs seit gut 4monaten vorbestellt und nochma 5 Euro drauf bezahlt, damit es per OverNight Express kommt und ich es sofort bekomme.

Und was war... TADA!! Am Donnerstag morgen lags bei mir aufm Tisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilindriana (19. November 2008)

Kimbini schrieb:


> ich hatte vor, den feiertag mal so richtig gemütlich zu verzocken. dann erinnerte ich mich daran, daß mittwochs vormittags hier immer gewartet wird und so, wie ich feststellen mußte, wohl noch bis 13 uhr!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




WTH? Was für ein Feiertag?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinterhältiger (19. November 2008)

jip jöp.


----------



## Skyko (19. November 2008)

WAR is scheiße !

vote..

flame go 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GaBBakulose (19. November 2008)

naja 6 tage lieferzeiut ist schon ein wenig ahrdcore was defenitiv weiß nie mehr amazon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber was solls gibs schon gute tipps zu leveln im Nordend ?


----------



## Tartix (19. November 2008)

LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANGEWEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 

Hat wer nen Keks`?


----------



## Bilana Todeswache (19. November 2008)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> WTH? Was für ein Feiertag?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Buß und Beettag.

Jibbet glaubsch in Bayern nur oder?


----------



## Gilindriana (19. November 2008)

Tartix schrieb:


> LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANGEWEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> Hat wer nen Keks`?



*Keks geb*


----------



## Vercon (19. November 2008)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> Ich habs mir bei Amazon geholt. Habs seit gut 4monaten vorbestellt und nochma 5 Euro drauf bezahlt, damit es per OverNight Express kommt und ich es sofort bekomme.
> 
> Und was war... TADA!! Am Donnerstag morgen lags bei mir aufm Tisch
> 
> ...




Mein OverNight Express hieß Bruder xD Ist schön gemütlich wie so'n Nerd um 23:30 zum MM gefahren und hat das Game gekauft. Naja, viel hat's mir net gebracht, konnte eh erst am Nachmittag zocken xD


----------



## Kimbini (19. November 2008)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> WTH? Was für ein Feiertag?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bus- und Betttag ... ach nee Buß- und Bettag!


----------



## kekei (19. November 2008)

Mein Tipp für alle Wartenden:
Schnell in den nächstbesten Saturn oder Media Markt laufen und Warhammer Online kaufen, wenn ihr Euch beeilt seit ihr zurück bevor die War-Server wieder online gehen!!!


----------



## Crowser19 (19. November 2008)

dum didi dum dum...

ja was mach ich jetz vor langerweile , Blizz soll die server hochfahren argh xD


----------



## Kimbini (19. November 2008)

Bilana schrieb:


> Buß und Beettag.
> 
> Jibbet glaubsch in Bayern nur oder?



Nix da, den gibt's nur in Sachsen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyko (19. November 2008)

fu WAr !!

FUFUFUFUFUFUFUUFUFFUFU
das is der größte scheiß

WOW AN DIE MACHT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruu (19. November 2008)

naja. endlich mal zeit die fraktionsrewards auswendigzulernen.


----------



## Moaki Ubuntu (19. November 2008)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> Ich habs mir bei Amazon geholt. Habs seit gut 4monaten vorbestellt und nochma 5 Euro drauf bezahlt, damit es per OverNight Express kommt und ich es sofort bekomme.
> 
> Und was war... TADA!! Am Donnerstag morgen lags bei mir aufm Tisch
> 
> ...




Buß- und Bettag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei uns is heut auch keine Schule =)



> Nix da, den gibt's nur in Sachsen!



Bayern auch


----------



## TobyDD (19. November 2008)

Bilana schrieb:


> Buß und Beettag.
> 
> Jibbet glaubsch in Bayern nur oder?



Sachsen


----------



## Tartix (19. November 2008)

man wieso muss der Buß und Bettag am Mittwoch sein hab mich so gefreut den agnzn tag zu zockn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ICH WILL KEKSE!!!!!


----------



## kekei (19. November 2008)

Skyko schrieb:


> fu WAr !!
> 
> FUFUFUFUFUFUFUUFUFFUFU
> das is der größte scheiß
> ...




Da scheint jemand verdammte Angst zu haben das sein WoW bald von War fertig gemacht wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wieso sollte er sonst direkt so abgehen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilindriana (19. November 2008)

Das ist ein Evangelischer Feiertag 
 xD


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Nöhö... ich bleib auf Naz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




nazjatar?

da hab ich glaub einen baby char drin als mal server down war^^


----------



## Skyko (19. November 2008)

omg WAR noob inc >.<


----------



## pixeljedi (19. November 2008)

Tartix schrieb:


> man wieso muss der Buß und Bettag am Mittwoch sein hab mich so gefreut den agnzn tag zu zockn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*keksreich*


----------



## Skelettkrieger (19. November 2008)

kekei schrieb:


> Da scheint jemand verdammte Angst zu haben das sein WoW bald von War fertig gemacht wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja ne is klaaaaar ^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

kekei schrieb:


> Da scheint jemand verdammte Angst zu haben das sein WoW bald von War fertig gemacht wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja eigentlich haben WAR spieler hier nichts verloren^^


----------



## Vercon (19. November 2008)

kekei schrieb:


> Mein Tipp für alle Wartenden:
> Schnell in den nächstbesten Saturn oder Media Markt laufen und Warhammer Online kaufen, wenn ihr Euch beeilt seit ihr zurück bevor die War-Server wieder online gehen!!!



WAR? Ist das nicht dieses komische Game, das versucht, WoW Kunden zu gewinnen, die nach ein paar Wochen wieder zurück sind in Azeroth, weil WAR doch eigentlich nur 'nen AoC abklatsch ist und nichts auf die reihe bekommt? ^^

Nee du, dann lieber WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> so mal AFK muss Alleinunterhalterin für meine Kleine spielen... schreibt net so viel... ich will alles nachlesen können bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




toll jetzt bist einfach weg


----------



## Skyko (19. November 2008)

kein Spiel wird Wow schlagen!!

wir halten es hoch !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stpauli (19. November 2008)

wie ist das wetter bei euch?


----------



## AoC.Virtus (19. November 2008)

Skyko schrieb:


> kein Spiel wird Wow schlagen!!
> 
> wir halten es hoch !!!!
> 
> ...



ist schon geschlagen,

Tetris^^


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (19. November 2008)

bewölkt... und bei dir?^^


----------



## Skyko (19. November 2008)

Sonnig


----------



## Skelettkrieger (19. November 2008)

leicht bewölkt und schweine kalt.
ohne jacke zur uni gehen war ne sehr doofe idee


----------



## Gilindriana (19. November 2008)

stpauli schrieb:


> wie ist das wetter bei euch?



Es ist bewölkt hier im schönen Siegerland ^^


----------



## pixeljedi (19. November 2008)

stpauli schrieb:


> wie ist das wetter bei euch?




Berlin, 11,58 uhr :  bewölkt,nieselregen,6,9 grad celsius


aber die haare liegen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minuba (19. November 2008)

stpauli schrieb:


> wie ist das wetter bei euch?



Schleswig-Holstein

9 Grad und Regen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (19. November 2008)

Also bei uns ist von allem etwas.. Sau kalt, irgendwie regnet's, dann wieder nicht.. Ich sach mal so: Das Wetter ist irgendwie verbuggt! Nerf pls ^^


----------



## Blondero (19. November 2008)

Ich weis nicht wie das Wetter ist,war schon 2 Jahre, nicht mehr aus mein Keller raus ^^


----------



## Skyko (19. November 2008)

Nurnoch eine Stunde durchalten kollegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (19. November 2008)

Blondero schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht wie das Wetter ist,war schon 2 Jahre, nicht mehr aus mein Keller raus ^^



Wieso glaub ich Dir das jetzt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kekei (19. November 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> WAR? Ist das nicht dieses komische Game, das versucht, WoW Kunden zu gewinnen, die nach ein paar Wochen wieder zurück sind in Azeroth, weil WAR doch eigentlich nur 'nen AoC abklatsch ist und nichts auf die reihe bekommt? ^^
> 
> Nee du, dann lieber WoW
> 
> ...



Du scheinst ja extrem gut informiert zu sein :/
War ist der neu aufleuchtende Stern am Himmel der Online Rollenspiele, eine unaufhaltsame Macht die alle anderen Sterne erblassen lässt...und so...
2/3 der WoW-Kunden wollen wir garnicht hier haben...und die WoW-Elite hat, bzw. ist gerade dabei zu wechseln!
Lebt damit ._.

*xD*


----------



## minuba (19. November 2008)

Blondero schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht wie das Wetter ist,war schon 2 Jahre, nicht mehr aus mein Keller raus ^^




lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilindriana (19. November 2008)

Skyko schrieb:


> Nurnoch eine Stunde durchalten kollegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Also.... gibt es noch Hoffnung?


----------



## pixeljedi (19. November 2008)

Blondero schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht wie das Wetter ist,war schon 2 Jahre, nicht mehr aus mein Keller raus ^^




hui,der is böse ^^  (amstetten)


----------



## Vercon (19. November 2008)

kekei schrieb:


> Du scheinst ja extrem gut informiert zu sein :/
> War ist der neu aufleuchtende Stern am Himmel der Online Rollenspiele, eine unaufhaltsame Macht die alle anderen Sterne erblassen lässt...und so...
> 2/3 der WoW-Kunden wollen wir garnicht hier haben...und die WoW-Elite hat, bzw. ist gerade dabei zu wechseln!
> Lebt damit ._.



Ich hab's getestet.. Und mir tun jetzt noch die Augen weh xD


----------



## Locaseraphin (19. November 2008)

wüll auch nen keksü, mir is langweilig =(


----------



## minuba (19. November 2008)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> Also.... gibt es noch Hoffnung?



Jep, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## stpauli (19. November 2008)

auf mein heimweg hat es ziemlich heftig geregnet..als ich zu hause ankam sonnencchein :/

wrm regnet es eigentlich nie in SW? im wald vE regnet es heftig und wenn man ins tal kommt hörts iwie auf ¨)


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

kekei schrieb:


> Du scheinst ja extrem gut informiert zu sein :/
> War ist der neu aufleuchtende Stern am Himmel der Online Rollenspiele, eine unaufhaltsame Macht die alle anderen Sterne erblassen lässt...und so...
> 2/3 der WoW-Kunden wollen wir garnicht hier haben...und die WoW-Elite hat, bzw. ist gerade dabei zu wechseln!
> Lebt damit ._.
> ...




du bist lustig geh wieder in deinem berreich des forums 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xantres (19. November 2008)

juhu bin wieder ganz dran^^


dk for the win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




war is shice xD

for the horde

und und und^^


----------



## Vercon (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du bist lustig geh wieder in deinem berreich des forums
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyko (19. November 2008)

kekei schrieb:


> Du scheinst ja extrem gut informiert zu sein :/
> War ist der neu aufleuchtende Stern am Himmel der Online Rollenspiele, eine unaufhaltsame Macht die alle anderen Sterne erblassen lässt...und so...
> 2/3 der WoW-Kunden wollen wir garnicht hier haben...und die WoW-Elite hat, bzw. ist gerade dabei zu wechseln!
> Lebt damit ._.
> ...




O M G

ich glaub der war gestern beten oder so...


----------



## kekei (19. November 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Ich hab's getestet.. Und mir tun jetzt noch die Augen weh xD



Wegen der überwältigenden Grafik und den Epischen RvR-Schlachten?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...Ich weiß garnicht was diese WoW-Leute immer daran auszusetzen haben, das Spiel ist einfach Klasse.
Wenn ich einen Baum vor mir habe will ich keinen braunen Stab mit einer grünen Kugel drauf...


----------



## Skyko (19. November 2008)

jajaja lass uns jetzt hier in ruhe..

geh in dein drecks WAR forum zurück


----------



## kekei (19. November 2008)

Skyko schrieb:


> jajaja lass uns jetzt hier in ruhe..
> 
> geh in dein drecks WAR forum zurück



nee ich finds hier gerade viel lustiger :3


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (19. November 2008)

*hust* war stinkt *hust*


----------



## Baader85 (19. November 2008)

Weil mein Laptop net mehr packt als nen grünen Stab mit ner Kugel drauf

Wann gehen die scheiss Server wieder on ??


----------



## Skyko (19. November 2008)

guck dir da mal diesie "Eckengrafik" an xD

olo


----------



## Xantres (19. November 2008)

/kick&bann war spieler aus WoW foren!


----------



## Neotrion (19. November 2008)

> das würd ich so nich kaufen, da kannste ja jetzt außer wow schon nix mehr mit zocken....
> 
> Würd wenn du wenig ausgeben willst Intel Corde2Duo E8400 nehmen, Board Asus P5Q/EPU, 2x2GB DDR 2 PC800 Marken Ram zb OCZ,Graka Radeon HD 4870 bzfür weniger geld die 4850. NT musste Natürlich anpassen empfehle n 420Watt Enermax, was für Amperewerte hat n dein NT aufer 12v Schiene?




Da steht AC230V-/3A/50Hz

Alles insgesammt müsste einfach im Bereich 500-700Fr. also etwa 333Euro-470Euro


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

oO ihr solltet net so viel schreiben... 3 Seiten... ihr seid doch irre Oo


----------



## kekei (19. November 2008)

Dr.Disconnect schrieb:


> *hust* war stinkt *hust*



...nach dieser Aussage mit den unglaublich einleuchtenden Argumenten fühle ich mich besiegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man sieht sich~


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> oO ihr solltet net so viel schreiben... 3 Seiten... ihr seid doch irre Oo




na entlich bist du wieder da^^

na wie war das spielen doer was auch immer gemacht hast^^


----------



## Skyko (19. November 2008)

^^
wer erzählt mir n paar witze?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frostmac (19. November 2008)

verdammte scheisse!!!! will mal endlich zocken!!!!!! kack blizz ey  bin bald 80 und kann ned zocken!


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> na entlich bist du wieder da^^
> 
> na wie war das spielen doer was auch immer gemacht hast^^



was vorgelesen ^^ jetzt futtert sie grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin zum glück fähig mit einer Hand zu füttern ^^


----------



## LichRitter (19. November 2008)

hi^^

bin neu und begrüße mal all die spieler die auf wow warten bis die server wieder laufen
(ich nicht ausgeschloßen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xantres (19. November 2008)

treffen sich zwei jäger, der eine kritisch xD


----------



## Baader85 (19. November 2008)

Realm News

Wöchentliche Wartungsarbeiten, 19/11
An diesem Mittwoch werden alle europäischen Realms während der wöchentlichen Wartungsarbeiten von 5:00 Uhr bis 13:00 Uhr (MEZ) nicht erreichbar sein.

Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis.


Dann mus ich wohl doch was für die Uni machen, hab dummerweise keinen BLock dabei -.-


----------



## ODM_Dookie (19. November 2008)

kekei schrieb:


> Wegen der überwältigenden Grafik und den Epischen RvR-Schlachten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Grafik ? Epischen RvR-Schlachten , wo lebst du , maschinist auf 40 gebracht und dann , sinnloses metzeln , ne danke , da bleib ich bei meinem Troll , 

p.s. eure ganzen blöden rassen sehen so mies aus und nu weg mit dir !!!


----------



## Vercon (19. November 2008)

Jaja War is coming und so ^^ Und so schnell es gekommen ist, ist es auch schon bald wieder weg..

Und eher flieg ich lieber Episch von der Aldor höhe, als das ich mir die "Epischen Schlachten" in War antue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soo b²T..

Werd' mir mal 'nen Cappu machen.. ^^


----------



## Skyko (19. November 2008)

frostmac schrieb:


> verdammte scheisse!!!! will mal endlich zocken!!!!!! kack blizz ey  bin bald 80 und kann ned zocken!



net nur du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (19. November 2008)

frostmac schrieb:


> verdammte scheisse!!!! will mal endlich zocken!!!!!! kack blizz ey  bin bald 80 und kann ned zocken!



Ganz ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Keksgeb


----------



## Biggus (19. November 2008)

"okay"


----------



## Skyko (19. November 2008)

kennt den keiner gute witze? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (19. November 2008)

Skyko schrieb:


> kennt den keiner gute witze?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WAR ist besser als WoW? xDD


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Skyko schrieb:


> kennt den keiner gute witze?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



keine Jugendfreien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (19. November 2008)

Mahlzeit ihr lieben,

ich stell dann mal ne Kanne Kaffee in die runde und Frische Plätzchen (mit Zimt)

und was treibt man so in der Mittagspause?  wo ist das klassische Moorhuhn oder Solitär spielen geblieben? ...jaja wozu die Mittagspause doch gut ist ^^ naja ich muss dann mal wieder hab noch zu tun und bald is ja endlich schluss ^^

hach ja heimarbeit ist doch was feines doch leider darf ich nicht vor 14 uhr spielen :-(


----------



## minuba (19. November 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Werd' mir mal 'nen Cappu machen.. ^^



Gute Idee, ich schmeiß mal meine Senseo an.


----------



## heilomio (19. November 2008)

langweilig!
ich hab spätschicht und mus gleich arbeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich will leveln.
alles mist ^^


----------



## Blondero (19. November 2008)

Schlimm das man Mittwochs immer das Addon " Real Life" laden muss, leider ist das seit vielen vielen Jahren verbuggt und niemand kümmert sich darum.
Da bleib ich lieber im Keller und zokke  WOW °°


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

bitte lass die server noch länger down *beten*


----------



## Skyko (19. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> keine Jugendfreien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*gg*

was hast den deiner tochter vorgelesen?^^


----------



## Darksong (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> keine Jugendfreien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bitte nicht, hier liegen kleine Kinder vor der Tastatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoGravitá (19. November 2008)

frostmac schrieb:


> verdammte scheisse!!!! will mal endlich zocken!!!!!! kack blizz ey  bin bald 80 und kann ned zocken!


das sind die waren suchtis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyko (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> bitte lass die server noch länger down *beten*




OHHH NOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## minuba (19. November 2008)

Blondero schrieb:


> Schlimm das man Mittwochs immer das Addon " Real Life" laden muss, leider ist das seit vielen vielen Jahren verbuggt und niemand kümmert sich darum.
> Da bleib ich lieber im Keller und zokke  WOW °°



Lol, wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit ihr lieben,




hallo also mittag ist buffed ^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Skyko schrieb:


> OHHH NOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES





ohhh yeaaaaaaaaaaaas


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> *gg*
> 
> was hast den deiner tochter vorgelesen?^^



Robin Hood 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LichRitter (19. November 2008)

Skyko schrieb:


> kennt den keiner gute witze?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ein jäger jagt eine waschmaschine mit seinen gewehr. er trifft sie doch sie lebt noch und läuft weiter, nach dem zweiten treffer läuft die waschmaschine noch immer weiter. der jäger versteht das nicht und schiest nochmal auf die waschmaschine und als er sie das dritte mal erwischte fragte er die waschmaschine:" ich hab die jetzt dreimal erwicht wieso lebst du noch?". die waschmaschine nur:" waschmaschinen leben länger mit calgon".

xD


----------



## Khalid (19. November 2008)

hab mir eigentlich vorgenommen nie in diesem fred zu posten^^ na ja bis 13 uhr is die langeweile doch zu groß^^

was ich mache? ich stell mir nach dem levelwahn (Montag 80 geworden) ne liste mit Items zusammen die demnächst rangeschafft werden... Jetzt machts aber soweit spaß vor allem wenn man an einem Tag ca. 15 Inis abfarmen kann... Nur blöd dass cih ab morgen wieder arbeiten muss^^


*sich ne Tasse von Manitu nimmt und den köstlichen Kaffee genießt*


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Robin Hood
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




sag mal was ist den das fürn bild da unten? bei deiner sig?


----------



## Nagrath Dearmon (19. November 2008)

yay... da denkt man, man kann noch ein bisserl zocken nachem aufstehn und vorm schaffen aber nee... auch nach 11 noch aus... 

*kaffeetrink*


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sag mal was ist den das fürn bild da unten? bei deiner sig?



Der Button für Army-Wifes?


----------



## Skyko (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ohhh yeaaaaaaaaaaaas



oooohhh nooooeeees noeeees noeeeeess


----------



## Neolos FM (19. November 2008)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> Ich habs mir bei Amazon geholt. Habs seit gut 4monaten vorbestellt und nochma 5 Euro drauf bezahlt, damit es per OverNight Express kommt und ich es sofort bekomme.
> 
> Und was war... TADA!! Am Donnerstag morgen lags bei mir aufm Tisch
> 
> ...






GaBBakulose schrieb:


> naja 6 tage lieferzeiut ist schon ein wenig ahrdcore was defenitiv weiß nie mehr amazon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich habs vorbestellt, als es das erste mal bei Amazon angekündigt wurde.
Habs (ohne Overnight) Donnerstag früh gegen 9 bekommen.
Amazon ist schon toll.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GaBBakulose (19. November 2008)

man immer noch 40 min wie langsam die zeit vergehen kann ^^


----------



## kekei (19. November 2008)

Hier bin ich wieder :3
Für alle die nicht wissen was sie mit ihrem Leben....ehm mit der Zeit die sie haben bis Ihr WoW wieder läuft machen sollen:
Hier ein nettes Video aus einem anderen Bereich diesen Forums...

http://www.warhammermovies.com/movieview.php?id=1389

Viel Spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (19. November 2008)

xDD

Also wirklich.. DAS ist Nordend feeling xD http://messenger.live.de/games/pingupanik/

Viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

kekei schrieb:


> Hier bin ich wieder :3
> Für alle die nicht wissen was sie mit ihrem Leben....ehm mit der Zeit die ihr habt bis Euer WoW wieder läuft machen sollt:
> Hier ein nettes Video aus einem anderen Bereich diesen Forums...
> 
> ...



kann das mal einer zeniseren bitte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GaBBakulose (19. November 2008)

kekei schrieb:


> Hier bin ich wieder :3
> Für alle die nicht wissen was sie mit ihrem Leben....ehm mit der Zeit die ihr habt bis Euer WoW wieder läuft machen sollt:
> Hier ein nettes Video aus einem anderen Bereich diesen Forums...
> 
> ...



den augenkrebs möchte ich mir ersparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bekuras (19. November 2008)

Soo zurück aus der Kantine.....notiz an mich selbst: nie wieder Kürbis gemüse *schüttel*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> xDD
> 
> Also wirklich.. DAS ist Nordend feeling xD http://messenger.live.de/games/pingupanik/
> 
> ...



lol das Game is fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bekuras schrieb:


> Soo zurück aus der Kantine.....notiz an mich selbst: nie wieder Kürbis gemüse *schüttel*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAS hätte ich dir vorher sagen können...


----------



## Bilana Todeswache (19. November 2008)

3 Chinesen3 Chinesen mit den Namen Bu, Ju und Fu wanderten nach Amerika aus. Damit Ihre Namen nicht so auffallen nannten sie sich um.
Bu in Buck
Ju in Juck
und Fu ging wieder zurück nach China


----------



## Emscher (19. November 2008)

Neolos schrieb:


> Ich habs vorbestellt, als es das erste mal bei Amazon angekündigt wurde.
> Habs (ohne Overnight) Donnerstag früh gegen 9 bekommen.
> Amazon ist schon toll.
> 
> ...



so war es bei mir auch, express lohnt sich nicht, da der normale versand genauso schnell ist


----------



## Ganieda (19. November 2008)

Khalid schrieb:


> hab mir eigentlich vorgenommen nie in diesem fred zu posten^^
> 
> jaja, irgendwann triffts jeden...
> 
> ...


----------



## refra (19. November 2008)

hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin au ma wieder da xD


----------



## Vercon (19. November 2008)

Es wird still... zu still....

Ruft mal bitte einer das Galileo Mystery Team.. Sollen mal schauen ob die Server wieder funzen xD


----------



## refra (19. November 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Es wird still... zu still....
> 
> Ruft mal bitte einer das Galileo Mystery Team.. Sollen mal schauen ob die Server wieder funzen xD


funzen etwa erst wieder um 13:00


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Es wird still... zu still....
> 
> Ruft mal bitte einer das Galileo Mystery Team.. Sollen mal schauen ob die Server wieder funzen xD



lol XD *zambrech*


----------



## Sorbet (19. November 2008)

hat jemand ein gutes plätzchen rezept?

sammel sowas und würde es auch gerne ausprobieren

ach und übrigens ich glaube ich verklage blizz auf schadensersatz  ....meine kinder nerven....dashält doch keine frau lange aus erst machen die einen süchtig und dann bringen die die kiddys auf entzug


----------



## VvCHandavV (19. November 2008)

War ja klar, dass an meinem freien Tag alles wieder länger dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snolyn (19. November 2008)

Emscher schrieb:


> so war es bei mir auch, express lohnt sich nicht, da der normale versand genauso schnell ist




naja, bei mir hats bis 17:00 uhr gedauert bis die post erschienen ist. hängt wohl auch mit der route des postzustellers zusammen


----------



## Sorbet (19. November 2008)

hat jemand ein gutes plätzchen rezept?

sammel sowas und würde es auch gerne ausprobieren

ach und übrigens ich glaube ich verklage blizz auf schadensersatz  ....meine kinder nerven....dashält doch keine frau lange aus erst machen die einen süchtig und dann bringen die die kiddys auf entzug


----------



## Elessor (19. November 2008)

Bilana schrieb:


> 3 Chinesen3 Chinesen mit den Namen Bu, Ju und Fu wanderten nach Amerika aus. Damit Ihre Namen nicht so auffallen nannten sie sich um.
> Bu in Buck
> Ju in Juck
> und Fu ging wieder zurück nach China



der is nice^^

ich hab grad ganz andere probleme^^ um mal das thema abzulenken, ich hab montag von meiner ersten vielleicht größeren liebe erfahren (bin 18), dass es ihr nix ernstes is ... hab davor nen ganzen monat nich gezockt udn ejtzt fang ich wieder an -.-

grüße


----------



## refra (19. November 2008)

ich denke galileo ist auch am heulen in der ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Sorbet schrieb:


> hat jemand ein gutes plätzchen rezept?
> 
> sammel sowas und würde es auch gerne ausprobieren
> 
> ach und übrigens ich glaube ich verklage blizz auf schadensersatz  ....meine kinder nerven....dashält doch keine frau lange aus erst machen die einen süchtig und dann bringen die die kiddys auf entzug



pft, willst nur deinen Counter pushen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Plätzchen? Ich mach meistens eh nur Buttergebäck... isst irgendwie jeder ^^ (http://www.***/rezepte/plaetzchen.htm) ^^


----------



## Azareus One (19. November 2008)

Galileo Mysterie *Akte X-Musik einspiel*

Werden die Server wieder laufen? 
Und wenn ja, wer ist dafür verantwortlich? 
Barrack Obama? Der Mann im Mond? 

Fragen über Fragen, und nur Aiman Abdallah kann sie klären! 

*Akte X-Musik wieder ausblend*


----------



## Vercon (19. November 2008)

VvCHandavV schrieb:


> War ja klar, dass an meinem freien Tag alles wieder länger dauert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Schnapp dir'n Snickers xD


----------



## Vercon (19. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> Galileo Mysterie *Akte X-Musik einspiel*
> 
> Werden die Server wieder laufen?
> Und wenn ja, wer ist dafür verantwortlich?
> ...



Können die Illuminaten was damit zu tun haben? *bibber...

Mulder? Scully? Das ist eine neue X-Akte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (19. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> Galileo Mysterie *Akte X-Musik einspiel*
> 
> Werden die Server wieder laufen?
> Und wenn ja, wer ist dafür verantwortlich?
> ...


abdallah hat mich angerufen! er sagte es wären die unterhosen wichtel!!


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> Galileo Mysterie *Akte X-Musik einspiel*
> 
> Werden die Server wieder laufen?
> Und wenn ja, wer ist dafür verantwortlich?
> ...



Hey, laut Berichten von Galileo macht WoW hochprozentig süchtig... die werden (weil sie den Beitrag ja selbst verfasst haben) selbst rumsüchteln und haben keine Zeit sowas rauszufinden ^^




refra schrieb:


> abdallah hat mich angerufen! er sagte es wären die unterhosen wichtel!!



lol


----------



## VvCHandavV (19. November 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Schnapp dir'n Snickers xD



Nää, hab Daims, wenn es genehm is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diablo-süchtla (19. November 2008)

xD bin die ganze zeit nur noch am lachen hier >.< so genial^^


----------



## somnibell (19. November 2008)

Ich misch mich mal ganz dreist ein...mir ist nämlich langweilig...bin krank geschrieben und wow läuft ned...geht ja gar ned...


----------



## Azareus One (19. November 2008)

refra schrieb:


> abdallah hat mich angerufen! er sagte es wären die unterhosen wichtel!!


:O
KRIEG!!11111einself


----------



## Vercon (19. November 2008)

VvCHandavV schrieb:


> Nää, hab Daims, wenn es genehm is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Klar, das klingt aber net so gut xD


----------



## Bilana Todeswache (19. November 2008)

Elessor schrieb:


> der is nice^^
> 
> ich hab grad ganz andere probleme^^ um mal das thema abzulenken, ich hab montag von meiner ersten vielleicht größeren liebe erfahren (bin 18), dass es ihr nix ernstes is ... hab davor nen ganzen monat nich gezockt udn ejtzt fang ich wieder an -.-
> 
> grüße




au weia Herzschmerz tut weh, aber vergeht auch wieder. Vor allem in dem Alter. War bei mir auch so. Mein Tip: geh raus, Abends mal weg. Bist noch zu jung , um am PC zu versauern.

Ich spiel auch nur so viel, weil mein Mann dabei direkt neben mir sitzt und wird trotzdem den Abend gemeinsam verbringen. Würd er nicht spielen, würd ich sicher nur 1-2 mal pro Woche on sein.

Grüße


----------



## Elessor (19. November 2008)

ich fühl mich ignoriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diablo-süchtla (19. November 2008)

Der Erkan telefoniert mit seinem Chef !
" Du Chef, ich Hand- Kopf- Fußweh haben, ich nicht
arbeiten kommen können !
Sagt der Chef : " Na gut aber ich geb dir einen Tipp,
wenn mir mal was weh tut gehe ich zu meiner Frau und
lass mir einen blasen! Danach bin ich eigentlich immer gleich
wieder fit!"
Erkan sagt "Okay" und hängt ab !
Nach einer Weile ruft Erkan wieder seinen Chef an und sagt:
" Du Chef, du recht haben, mir nix mehr weh tut , ... und eines
noch, du schönes Haus haben !


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Der Button für Army-Wifes?




aso 

schweiz neutral  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VvCHandavV (19. November 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Klar, das klingt aber net so gut xD



Wieso?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mit irgendwas muss man sich als Koch ja vollstopfen, damit man net verhungert *lachz


----------



## refra (19. November 2008)

danke danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...
als erstes danke ich meiner mama! und dem tibetischen mönch der mir beigebracht hat so dumm zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kekei (19. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> Galileo Mysterie *Akte X-Musik einspiel*
> 
> Werden die Server wieder laufen?
> Und wenn ja, wer ist dafür verantwortlich?
> ...



kekei(Was rückwärts gelesen Aiman Abdallah heißt!) weiß rat...
Wir stellen uns die Fragen:
Was ist ein World of Warcraft überhaupt?
Wie kommt es zu den Wöchendlichen downs?
Was hat Blizzard mit diesen downs zu tun?
und Was haben die Illuminaten mit diesem Phänomen zu tun?

Nächsten Freitag bei Galileo Mystery...


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Elessor schrieb:


> ich fühl mich ignoriert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die sind so schnell, da kann man mal überlesen werden, die meinen des net persönlich... glaub ich


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

warum bist du noch hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aso
> 
> schweiz neutral
> 
> ...



hab nen Ami geheiratet... da isses egal von wo du kommst XD


----------



## LichRitter (19. November 2008)

weis jemand warum die wartungsarbeiten bis 13uhr dauern?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## somnibell (19. November 2008)

> au weia Herzschmerz tut weh, aber vergeht auch wieder. Vor allem in dem Alter. War bei mir auch so. Mein Tip: geh raus, Abends mal weg. Bist noch zu jung , um am PC zu versauern.



Ab wann ist man denn alt genug dafür?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> die sind so schnell, da kann man mal überlesen werden, die meinen des net persönlich... glaub ich




glaub nie jemanden der dir was sagt aber es nur glaubt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (19. November 2008)

so noch knapp 20 min


----------



## Ashtera (19. November 2008)

Wird in eurer Realmlist auch kein Server angezeigt?

Bei mir kann ich als Sprache nur Entwickler auswählen, und ich sehe dann 0 Server... -.-



EDIT: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.... Wartungsarbeiten sind ja malwieder verlängert worden. ;D


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> hab nen Ami geheiratet... da isses egal von wo du kommst XD




naja in deinem fall ja^^


----------



## Elessor (19. November 2008)

LichRitter schrieb:


> weis jemand warum die wartungsarbeiten bis 13uhr dauern?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die illuminaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

somnibell schrieb:


> Ab wann ist man denn alt genug dafür?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




für was?


----------



## kekei (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> warum bist du noch hier?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die eigentliche Frage ist doch:
Wie hast du es geschafft das mehr als 6.000 mal auf deine komischen tierchen in deiner Sig geklickt wird?x.x


----------



## VvCHandavV (19. November 2008)

Elessor schrieb:


> der is nice^^
> 
> ich hab grad ganz andere probleme^^ um mal das thema abzulenken, ich hab montag von meiner ersten vielleicht größeren liebe erfahren (bin 18), dass es ihr nix ernstes is ... hab davor nen ganzen monat nich gezockt udn ejtzt fang ich wieder an -.-
> 
> grüße



*net ignorier*
Da kann man ja nur sagen, net übertreiben mit´m zocken und dran bleiben. Manchma sagen Frauen Sachen, die sie net so meinen, das finden sie aber erst später raus *grinz


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> glaub nie jemanden der dir was sagt aber es nur glaubt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hey, untergrab nich meine Authorität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (19. November 2008)

Ashtera schrieb:


> Wird in eurer Realmlist auch kein Server angezeigt?
> 
> Bei mir kann ich als Sprache nur Entwickler auswählen, und ich sehe dann 0 Server... -.-


*hust server down bis 13:00 hustzitat ende...hust*


----------



## somnibell (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> für was?



um abends vorm PC zu versauern


----------



## Vercon (19. November 2008)

kekei schrieb:


> kekei(Was rückwärts gelesen Aiman Abdallah heißt!) weiß rat...
> Wir stellen uns die Fragen:
> Was ist ein World of Warcraft überhaupt?
> Wie kommt es zu den Wöchendlichen downs?
> ...



Herr Abdallah, wie konnte es dazu kommen, das ein ehemals WoW Suchti jetzt zu einem WAR Fanboi geworden ist? 

= Das sind sicher schwere soziale Probleme. Vielleicht versucht er, durch sein auffälliges verhalten in einem fremden Forum die aufmerksamkeit zu erregen! ICH und mein TEAM, gehen der Sache auf den grund! Ihr Aiman abdallah


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Elessor schrieb:


> die illuminaten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Unterhosen Wichtel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GaBBakulose (19. November 2008)

LichRitter schrieb:


> weis jemand warum die wartungsarbeiten bis 13uhr dauern?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hab nur gesehen dass keine server merh angezeigt werden naja ist wohl was gröberes^^

Never touch in a running system ^^ oder so ähnlich ^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

kekei schrieb:


> Die eigentliche Frage ist doch:
> Wie hast du es geschafft das mehr als 6.000 mal auf deine komischen tierchen in deiner Sig geklickt wird?x.x




naja hatte die schon bevor die ganze flut gekommen ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

liegt vllt daran das ich aktiv schreibe oder was weis ich^^


----------



## VvCHandavV (19. November 2008)

Ashtera schrieb:


> Wird in eurer Realmlist auch kein Server angezeigt?
> 
> Bei mir kann ich als Sprache nur Entwickler auswählen, und ich sehe dann 0 Server... -.-
> 
> ...



Nö, ich sehe auch nichts ^^ Sind wohl alle gelöscht wurden und WoW gibt´s nimma  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JaBo0611 (19. November 2008)

Ja aber da hat mal nen mittwoch frei und da fällt den doch glatt ein das die die server direkt mal bis 13 uhr down lassen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malleus (19. November 2008)

boah neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
hat man mal 30 minuten zeit zu zocken sind die kack server down -.-
um ab 13 uhr uni bis 18 uhr ganz toll 8[[[[[

ich hasse mittwoch btw ^^


----------



## LichRitter (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Unterhosen Wichtel...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schlümpfe auch noch vieleicht? o.O


----------



## refra (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Unterhosen Wichtel...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


waaaagh sie sind hier oO *angst*


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> hey, untergrab nich meine Authorität
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




oke aber NUUUUUUUUUR

wen du auf terrordra kommst^^

ach ja mit naz meinst du nazjatar oder?


----------



## Kerlomator (19. November 2008)

kekei schrieb:


> kekei(Was rückwärts gelesen Aiman Abdallah heißt!) weiß rat...
> Wir stellen uns die Fragen:
> Was ist ein World of Warcraft überhaupt?
> Wie kommt es zu den Wöchendlichen downs?
> ...



heute ist der 19.11. = 30
und 7 Tage sind vergangen seit erscheinen des lich kings
= 23
die Illuminati werfen heute ihren düsteren Schatten über World of Warcraft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyko (19. November 2008)

LichRitter schrieb:


> weis jemand warum die wartungsarbeiten bis 13uhr dauern?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weil die uns quälen wollen natürlich !!


----------



## Elessor (19. November 2008)

VvCHandavV schrieb:


> *net ignorier*
> Da kann man ja nur sagen, net übertreiben mit´m zocken und dran bleiben. Manchma sagen Frauen Sachen, die sie net so meinen, das finden sie aber erst später raus *grinz


ah ja, interessanter weise hat mir genau das ne gute schulfreundin gesagt, der ich das ganze erzählt hab^^ die meinte, bei ihr wärs genauso gewesen udn ejtzt isse mit dem typ zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 egal ich geh mal einfach nich davon aus, dann kann ich auch nicht enttäuscht werden mehr -.-


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Malleus schrieb:


> boah neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> hat man mal 30 minuten zeit zu zocken sind die kack server down -.-
> um ab 13 uhr uni bis 18 uhr ganz toll 8[[[[[
> 
> ich hasse mittwoch btw ^^





i love Mimimimittwoch^^


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

VvCHandavV schrieb:


> Nö, ich sehe auch nichts ^^ Sind wohl alle gelöscht wurden und WoW gibt´s nimma
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verbreit hier mal keine Panik... wegen solchen Antworten steigt die Selbstmordrate an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (19. November 2008)

Aber ich find's ganz gut das die Server down sind. Ich mein, so werden mal ein paar hundertausend Spieler mal wieder in die Realität geholt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diablo-süchtla (19. November 2008)

es wär ja mal so richtig lustig wenn um 13uhr die server wieder gehn, und vorher kommt noch fix ein patchdownload von 500mb mit dem blizz uns überraschen wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich würd mich so totlachen^^


----------



## kekei (19. November 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Herr Abdallah, wie konnte es dazu kommen, das ein ehemals WoW Suchti jetzt zu einem WAR Fanboi geworden ist?
> 
> = Das sind sicher schwere soziale Probleme. Vielleicht versucht er, durch sein auffälliges verhalten in einem fremden Forum die aufmerksamkeit zu erregen! ICH und mein TEAM, gehen der Sache auf den grund! Ihr Aiman abdallah



Eine billige Kopie...
Ich kann Ihnen jedoch trotzdem nicht diese Frage beantworten, villeicht können sie mir das als WoW Suchti näher erleutern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nach näheren untersuchungen ist unser Team zu dem entschluss gekommen das jeder Mensch in diesem Forum einen Sing und Schwing-Winnie Puuh benötigt!

Ihr Aiman Abdallah


----------



## Malleus (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> i love Mimimimittwoch^^



ja mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich bin auf entzug xD
so viel unizeugs zu tun das ich net zocken kann :>


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Verbreit hier mal keine Panik... wegen solchen Antworten steigt die Selbstmordrate an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja hat doch vorteile ...

wieder mehr arbeitsplätze e.t.c. *hust*^^


----------



## Kiou (19. November 2008)

nu bis 15 Uhr ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 och neee


----------



## GaBBakulose (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Verbreit hier mal keine Panik... wegen solchen Antworten steigt die Selbstmordrate an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





löl   bin mal fliegen ^^


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> oke aber NUUUUUUUUUR
> 
> wen du auf terrordra kommst^^
> 
> ach ja mit naz meinst du nazjatar oder?



Jap mein ich... und nein, ich wechsel net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Kerlomator schrieb:


> heute ist der 19.11. = 30
> und 7 Tage sind vergangen seit erscheinen des lich kings
> = 23
> die Illuminati werfen heute ihren düsteren Schatten über World of Warcraft
> ...



jetzt machst du mir Angst *bibber*


----------



## VvCHandavV (19. November 2008)

Elessor schrieb:


> ah ja, interessanter weise hat mir genau das ne gute schulfreundin gesagt, der ich das ganze erzählt hab^^ die meinte, bei ihr wärs genauso gewesen udn ejtzt isse mit dem typ zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vom schlimmsten Fall ausgehen ist eigentlich immer gut, wenn man nicht enttäuscht werden will *g*
Aba wie heißt es so schön ? -> No risk no Fun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bilana Todeswache (19. November 2008)

somnibell schrieb:


> Ab wann ist man denn alt genug dafür?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also alt genug dafür, klingt ja so, als wenn es ein Ziel wäre, alt genug zu werden, um vor dem PC zu versauern.


So war das nicht gemeint von mir.  Ich weiss nur, dass ich meinen Liebeskummer damals mit 18 am besten durch weggehen und kennenlernen neuer Leute überwunden hatte. 


Fakt ist ja wohl, dass die meisten von uns viel mehr Zeit vor dem PC verbringen, als sie sich eigentlcih vornehmen.


----------



## Diablo-süchtla (19. November 2008)

ahahahahaha bis 15 uhr... ich geh css zockn -.-


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

kekei schrieb:


> Eine billige Kopie...
> Ich kann Ihnen jedoch trotzdem nicht diese Frage beantworten, villeicht können sie mir das als WoW Suchti näher erleutern
> 
> 
> ...




schickste mir den gleich zu? ^^ brauch sowas für meine kleine Tochter... aber btw... scheinst dich ja gut auszukennen mit Kinderspielzeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twista (19. November 2008)

Was ist groß grün und frisst Steine?


----------



## Twista (19. November 2008)

Was ist groß grün und frisst Steine?


----------



## VvCHandavV (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Verbreit hier mal keine Panik... wegen solchen Antworten steigt die Selbstmordrate an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Achwas *g* Hier is doch keiner süchtig danach ^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Jap mein ich... und nein, ich wechsel net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tz

ich glaub da hab ich noch ein char unter level 10 drauf^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

ich lebe auch noch wollts nur ma gesagt haben grins 

hat sich hier wer verlaufen ?


----------



## Twista (19. November 2008)

Was ist groß grün und frisst Steine?


----------



## Twista (19. November 2008)

Was ist groß grün und frisst Steine?


----------



## Twista (19. November 2008)

Was ist groß grün und frisst Steine?


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Jap mein ich... und nein, ich wechsel net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tz

ich glaub da hab ich noch ein char unter level 10 drauf^^


HAHAHAHA GEIL SERVER DOWN BIS 15 UHR MUAHAHAHA


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

kekei schrieb:


> Eine billige Kopie...
> Ich kann Ihnen jedoch trotzdem nicht diese Frage beantworten, villeicht können sie mir das als WoW Suchti näher erleutern
> 
> 
> ...




schickste mir den gleich zu? ^^ brauch sowas für meine kleine Tochter... aber btw... scheinst dich ja gut auszukennen mit Kinderspielzeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QcK (19. November 2008)

Neiiiiiiiin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis 15 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twista (19. November 2008)

Was ist groß grün und frisst Steine?


----------



## Elessor (19. November 2008)

VvCHandavV schrieb:


> Vom schlimmsten Fall ausgehen ist eigentlich immer gut, wenn man nicht enttäuscht werden will *g*
> Aba wie heißt es so schön ? -> No risk no Fun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja ich hab mir auch recht lange zeit gelassen...deshalb, jetzt wo ich mich drauf eingelassen hab, isses n bisschen doof^^ aber lieber sowas als gar nix...wenn ich glück hab, kann ich ganz entspannt mit ihr was haben^^


----------



## frostmac (19. November 2008)

Spoiler



hartzIv das sind wir!


----------



## Twista (19. November 2008)

Was ist groß, grün und frisst Steine?


----------



## QcK (19. November 2008)

*1234823732. Flame Post im offiziellen Forum erstell*


----------



## LichRitter (19. November 2008)

hehe die suchtis unter euch müssen jetzt sogar bis 15uhr warten xD

vieleicht dauerts ja noch länger oder sogar tage!


----------



## Vercon (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> schickste mir den gleich zu? ^^ brauch sowas für meine kleine Tochter... aber btw... scheinst dich ja gut auszukennen mit Kinderspielzeug
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das teil ist ein geschenk von den WAR machern.. Jedesmal wenn unser werter Fanboi im RvR gepwnd wird, bekommt er son kuschel Winnie Puh ^^ Vertickt die sicher schon als gewerbe bei Ebay xD


----------



## *Vanessa* (19. November 2008)

T.T hmm ich wurde verwarnt und muss mich jetzt mit meinen ordinären gesprächs themen zurück halten deswegen bleib ich mal bei jugenfreien gelabber...serverdown ist doof!^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ich lebe auch noch wollts nur ma gesagt haben grins
> 
> hat sich hier wer verlaufen ?




server tot bis 15 uhr haha^^


----------



## stpauli (19. November 2008)

WOOHoo...server down bis 15 uhr  : )


----------



## sertzu1 (19. November 2008)

bis 15 uhr was ist los blizz zu blöde braucht ihr mehr hilfe bei der wartung ich biet mich an


----------



## VvCHandavV (19. November 2008)

*grml* Bis 15Uhr? Wie hab ich bloß schon die Wohnung aufgeräumt und war einkaufen?
Dann werd ich mich wohl vor´n TV hocken und schaun ob´s da was tolles gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grolaurc (19. November 2008)

WAS SOLL DER MIST ICH WILL ZOCKEN

HEUT IST FEIERTAG UND ICH HAB DOCH KEINEN BOCK BIS UM 15 UHR ZU WARTEN


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> tz
> 
> ich glaub da hab ich noch ein char unter level 10 drauf^^
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ally? ^^




Scheitze schrieb:


> Was ist groß grün und frisst Steine?



N Orc? XD


----------



## Skyko (19. November 2008)

LOOOOL WTF WTF WTF WTF 

WTF WTF WTF WTF

olololololo looooooooooooooooooool

bis 15 uhr erweitert...
ich geh sterben bb


----------



## Shayde (19. November 2008)

Bis 15 Uhr .... sooooo uncool wat machen die denn da schon wieder?


----------



## MinaLestat (19. November 2008)

hallo ihr lieben,
ich misch mich jetz auch mal ein bei eurer lustigen unterhaltung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wollt grad so ins spiel da seh ich das die wartungsarbeiten verlängert wurden auf 15:00 Uhr -.-


----------



## Skyko (19. November 2008)

LOOOOL WTF WTF WTF WTF 

WTF WTF WTF WTF

olololololo looooooooooooooooooool

bis 15 uhr erweitert...
ich geh sterben bb


----------



## Malleus (19. November 2008)

grolaurc schrieb:


> WAS SOLL DER MIST ICH WILL ZOCKEN
> 
> HEUT IST FEIERTAG UND ICH HAB DOCH KEINEN BOCK BIS UM 15 UHR ZU WARTEN



feiertag ?=??


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

*Vanessa* schrieb:


> T.T hmm ich wurde verwarnt und muss mich jetzt mit meinen ordinären gesprächs themen zurück halten deswegen bleib ich mal bei jugenfreien gelabber...serverdown ist doof!^^



Oh... :/


----------



## VvCHandavV (19. November 2008)

MinaLestat schrieb:


> hallo ihr lieben,
> ich misch mich jetz auch mal ein bei eurer lustigen unterhaltung
> 
> 
> ...



Herzlich Willkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (19. November 2008)

Skyko schrieb:


> LOOOOL WTF WTF WTF WTF
> 
> WTF WTF WTF WTF
> 
> ...



Aber bitte leg dich net auffe Schienen.. Bis die Bahn da kommt, ist sicher WoW 2.0 draußen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruu (19. November 2008)

musst du wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atrocis (19. November 2008)

Malleus schrieb:


> feiertag ?=??


nein.


----------



## Skyko (19. November 2008)

alter was is das für ne scheiße? ich warte seit 7 uhr -.- !

und was soll ich jetzt machen? kein bock 4 weitere stunden hier zu sitzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> server tot bis 15 uhr haha^^



mach soweiter und ich rede bis nächste woche net mit dir


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

*Vanessa* schrieb:


> T.T hmm ich wurde verwarnt und muss mich jetzt mit meinen ordinären gesprächs themen zurück halten deswegen bleib ich mal bei jugenfreien gelabber...serverdown ist doof!^^




wb^^

mhm bei mir dauert buffed sau lange zu laden -.-



JA ALLY AUF NAZJATAR  


buffed lagt^^


----------



## Xeyji (19. November 2008)

Unglaublich....Ich warte seit 9 Uhr. Da fällt mir auf das bis 11 die Server down sind.
Um halb 11 schau ich wieder....13 uhr!
Nu guck ich hier ins Forum lese 15 Uhr, schau nach, 15 Uhr!
Mir platzt der Kragen...
Werd mir mal iirgendwas runterladen und austesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GaBBakulose (19. November 2008)

ok ich fahr mal ikea und kauf kerzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutos (19. November 2008)

grolaurc schrieb:


> WAS SOLL DER MIST ICH WILL ZOCKEN
> 
> HEUT IST FEIERTAG UND ICH HAB DOCH KEINEN BOCK BIS UM 15 UHR ZU WARTEN




ÖHM ruf den ma einer an und sag Ihm das er heute arbeiten muss^^


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Malleus schrieb:


> feiertag ?=??



Buß- und Bettag oder so... glaub ich... ka XD


----------



## EspCap (19. November 2008)

Bis 15 Uhr... *sigh* Da ist man einmal früher daheim und dann das^^


----------



## Bluuudy (19. November 2008)

*blubb*


----------



## QcK (19. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist echt ein richtiger "ZOMG1337SPAM Thread" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sowas habe ich schon immer mal gebraucht :>


----------



## Damnation1988 (19. November 2008)

OLOLOL bis 15 uhr waruntgsarbeiten..das sind 10 stunden..blizzard ihr habt mir meinen lvl 80 tag heute versaut....ich will nen tag kostenlos xD^^

man ey etz werd ich heut nimma 80 is doch zum kotzen..hätte so schön geklappt heute nacht lvl 80 zu werden..aber nöö..wartungsarbeiten ..

ich nenn das eher wartungsverarsche 

*bin immer noch für nen buffed chat*


----------



## kekei (19. November 2008)

Blizzard und Mythic haben sich gegen die Onlinespielergemeinde verschworen '-'


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> mach soweiter und ich rede bis nächste woche net mit dir




mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich kann doch nichts dafür




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biggus (19. November 2008)

verflucht arrrrr !!!
edit : bei mir steh da bis 13 uhr :<


----------



## Skoas (19. November 2008)

In Sachsen is heut Feiertag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Buß- und Bettag oder so... glaub ich... ka XD




brüstetag? wtf?


----------



## ruu (19. November 2008)

was macht ihr als ersten wenn server wieder up sind?

ich für mein teil, mach fix die juwelierdaily. danach geht das muntere hero ini gefarme weiter :/


----------



## Skyko (19. November 2008)

ich spam ma gleich richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shuhun (19. November 2008)

jetzt steht 15 Uhr da *cry*


----------



## Damnation1988 (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Buß- und Bettag oder so... glaub ich... ka XD



Ja buß und betag isses...gibbet leider net überall...aber wenigstens in bayern..wobei bayern ja auch scheiße is..Franken is vvvvvviiiiiiieeeeeelllllllll besser..vor allem hamma a bessas bier und a poar gscheide bratwürscht


----------



## Biggus (19. November 2008)

> was macht ihr als ersten wenn server wieder up sind?
> 
> ich für mein teil, mach fix die juwelierdaily. danach geht das muntere hero ini gefarme weiter :/


meinen 2. char auf 80 zocken :x


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

ruu schrieb:


> was macht ihr als ersten wenn server wieder up sind?
> 
> ich für mein teil, mach fix die juwelierdaily. danach geht das muntere hero ini gefarme weiter :/




weiter auf der arbeit hocken^^


----------



## kekei (19. November 2008)

Für jede Fütterung in meiner Sig gehen die WOW-Server 1 Sekunde früher wieder ONLINE!!!
(kein scherz)


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wb^^
> 
> mhm bei mir dauert buffed sau lange zu laden -.-
> 
> ...



Buff laggt fast wie die WoW-Server oO (als sie noch liefen XD)




Natsumee schrieb:


> brüstetag? wtf?



lol du weißt schon dass Busen mit einem 's' geschrieben wird? ^^


----------



## Gilindriana (19. November 2008)

Fuck! Jetzt steht da 15uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Blizzard, ihr seid super.... NOT


----------



## Skyko (19. November 2008)

ich werd endlich ma 80 machen.. jedes mal kommt i-was zwischen


----------



## Sonsbecker (19. November 2008)

Shuhun schrieb:


> jetzt steht 15 Uhr da *cry*



warte mal ab, da steht nachher noch 19 Uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum vorposter: immer noch nicht 80?


----------



## Vercon (19. November 2008)

Naja, also ich hab' noch 'nen paar C&C teile auffem Rechner.. Vielleicht entstaube ich die mal *gg

btw. Wann kommt Tetris Online?


----------



## QcK (19. November 2008)

Buß und Bettag... o0...

Bett-Tag wohl eher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zumindest bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin seit samstag krank und jetzt sind auch noch die Server down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*NACH MITTLEID SCHREI!*


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Damnation1988 schrieb:


> Ja buß und betag isses...gibbet leider net überall...aber wenigstens in bayern..wobei bayern ja auch scheiße is..Franken is vvvvvviiiiiiieeeeeelllllllll besser..vor allem hamma a bessas bier und a poar gscheide bratwürscht



Geil noch a Franke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (19. November 2008)

kurz die 5 fehlenden quests für lvl 77 machen, nordendreiten holen, weiterquesten


----------



## pixeljedi (19. November 2008)

kekei schrieb:


> Für jede Fütterung in meiner Sig gehen die WOW-Server 1 Sekunde früher wieder ONLINE!!!
> (kein scherz)



hoffentlich verreckt das vieh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragolok (19. November 2008)

Ist schon krass wie lange sie heute brauchen... Erst heißt es bis 13:00 Uhr und jetzt bis 15:00 Uhr!
Wir bitten um euer Verständnis hilft den Hardcore zockern hier auch nichts, wie man sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> Fuck! Jetzt steht da 15uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Und noch einer für den "Schnellste Reaktion-Award"


----------



## Waldman (19. November 2008)

Boah die gehen wir so langsam auf den Sack, die kassieren so viel Geld, könnten sich mal angewöhnen die Wartungsarbeiten auf Nacht zu verschieben ...


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Buff laggt fast wie die WoW-Server oO (als sie noch liefen XD)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ach man sieht doch immer das schönere oder net?^^


----------



## Twista (19. November 2008)

Frage: Was ist groß grün und frisst Steine?...
Auflösung: Der große grüne Steinfresser xD !!!!!11111einself lach hust.. aufn boden roll und feststell das ich der einzige bin -.-


----------



## Manitu2007 (19. November 2008)

Natsumee ist schuld, 
dein Deal mit Blizz wird dir noch leid tun...was bekommst du dafür? ne Pingu als Pet? ne Pingu armada damit du Arthas him self solo Raiden kannst?..meno und ich hab doch gleich feierabend  *grummel*

naja halb so wild macht nix wird halt vor gearbeitet wenn nix zu tun ist...


----------



## Bihar (19. November 2008)

Malleus schrieb:


> feiertag ?=??



Jup 

Buß- und Bettag


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mimimi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




dann ärger mich net damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein sohn ist am schlafen könnt jetzt so schön spielen und was ist gruml


----------



## MinaLestat (19. November 2008)

bayern is ned schei** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *heul*


----------



## triplexx (19. November 2008)

omg... vielleicht sollten wir Blizzard mitarbeitern mal in den Arsch treten xD


----------



## Tyraila (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach man sieht doch immer das schönere oder net?^^







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damnation1988 (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Geil noch a Franke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wieso du a oda was..wo kommst nan her, also ich bin a nürnbercher^^


----------



## Neolos FM (19. November 2008)

Um kurz vor 3 steht dann da 17 Uhr und um kurz vor 5 steht 19 Uhr ^^


----------



## Panador (19. November 2008)

Och bitteschön, was soll das schon wieder. Bis 15 Uhr, WTF? 10 Stunden Wartung, das kann's doch nicht sein bitte. Hätt ich das gewußt hätt ich länger gepennt. Im englischen Client steht immer noch 11 Uhr, sitz die ganze Zeit wie auf heißen Kohlen "immer noch down? immer noch down?..." und jetzt noch zwei Stunden... -.- Wollt eigentlich um drei, vier anfangen was für die Uni zu tun und bis dahin schon lange mit den Dailies fertig sein, schön, ganzer Zeitplan im Arsch.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Waldman schrieb:


> Boah die gehen wir so langsam auf den Sack, die kassieren so viel Geld, könnten sich mal angewöhnen die Wartungsarbeiten auf Nacht zu verschieben ...




ah ja warum sollten sie das ??

bis 3 Uhr spielen noch viele leute


----------



## QcK (19. November 2008)

Scheitze schrieb:


> Frage: Was ist groß grün und frisst Steine?...
> Auflösung: Der große grüne Steinfresser xD !!!!!11111einself lach hust.. aufn boden roll und feststell das ich der einzige bin -.-





MIST ICH WUSSTE ES!


----------



## Severos (19. November 2008)

Wie ich schon auf Seite (iwas mit 1420 ^^) schrieb, wird sicher noch verlängert und zack , 15uhr...
Die haben echt keine Hobbies bei Blizz :-(^^
und die verlängerung wird sich sicher noch ziehen...
lasst uns das wow-europe forum flamen =)


----------



## SpencerHH (19. November 2008)

Server jetzt bis 15 uhr down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jaja bei den ganzen buggs und abtzürzen in den letzten tagen würd ich mich nichtmal wundern wenn es wieder bis 18 uhr dauern würde


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> dann ärger mich net damit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




du kannst mir ne pn schicken und mit mir schreibe?^^


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Waldman schrieb:


> Boah die gehen wir so langsam auf den Sack, die kassieren so viel Geld, könnten sich mal angewöhnen die Wartungsarbeiten auf Nacht zu verschieben ...



für solche Posts is das offizielle WoW-Forum da, die freuen sich über Kritik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (19. November 2008)

Waldman schrieb:


> Boah die gehen wir so langsam auf den Sack, die kassieren so viel Geld, könnten sich mal angewöhnen die Wartungsarbeiten auf Nacht zu verschieben ...


Da hast du gar nicht mal so unrecht ... verstehe auch nicht warum sie das immer tagsüber machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kekei (19. November 2008)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> hoffentlich verreckt das vieh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie kann man nur so fies sein?q_q
Ach ja stimmt, bin im WoW-Forum...

Das mit dem Pet-Füttern hat übrigens geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Doppelt so viele lvl wie vorher (dankeschön)


----------



## Vercon (19. November 2008)

Da ist bestimmt nen Praktikant übers WLAN Kabel gestolpert, und mit der Tasse Kaffee vom Chef in die Server geflogen...!

Ich höre leise die Akte X Musik xD


----------



## QcK (19. November 2008)

*13 Euro joker zieh*... FAILED!


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Damnation1988 schrieb:


> wieso du a oda was..wo kommst nan her, also ich bin a nürnbercher^^



Geil... bin a a nembercherin XD


----------



## Skyko (19. November 2008)

Dragolok schrieb:


> Ist schon krass wie lange sie heute brauchen... Erst heißt es bis 13:00 Uhr und jetzt bis 15:00 Uhr!
> Wir bitten um euer Verständnis hilft den Hardcore zockern hier auch nichts, wie man sieht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




GANZ UND GARNICHT !!!!

AHAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Atrocis (19. November 2008)

Man sollte Gott für alles danken... auch Ober-, Unter-, Mittelfranken.

Dua i oba ned. Und bessers Bier hobts es ned, mach die ned lächerlich.


----------



## Tyraila (19. November 2008)

MinaLestat schrieb:


> bayern is ned schei**
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




xD bayern hat damit doch überhaupt nix zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein freund regt sich auch auf das er net zocken kann aber wofür gibs noch browser spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrh njahahahaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rantja (19. November 2008)

Shuhun schrieb:


> jetzt steht 15 Uhr da *cry*



OMG, ich kann weitere 2 Stunden keine WoW mehr zocken...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (19. November 2008)

mhmm...währe es dehen nicht auch lieber wenn sie nachts arbeiten würden und tagsüber was anderes machen könnten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mir egal ich bin auf jedenfall angepisst aber ändern kann mans ja nu nicht....... muss ich halt was anders tuen


----------



## AoC.Virtus (19. November 2008)

*JUHU verlängert bist 15Uhr*..... hmm was machen ich jetzt nur


----------



## Cyviel (19. November 2008)

Franken > all : ) ( Komm aus Hof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ich hoffe mal die halten wenigstens 15.oo Uhr ein.


----------



## Damnation1988 (19. November 2008)

Die machen das deswegens tagsüber weil da der großteil der bevölkerung zur arbeit geht oder die schulbank drückt^^

und außerdem find ich des au geil..weil nachts kann ich zur zeit besser farmen in nordend..da sind die ganzen arbeiter und schulbankwärmer im bett und pennen


----------



## Xyliandra (19. November 2008)

bei mir s teht immer noch 13:00 da^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du kannst mir ne pn schicken und mit mir schreibe?^^




nö ich mach jetzt was schönes mit meinem schatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cacahouete (19. November 2008)

Falls wer das hier noch nicht kennt und langeweile hat..

Molten Core Game
Download ist im Post verlinkt

have fun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QcK (19. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt geht bei mir net mals mehr das Offizielle Forum... warscheinlich wegen zu vieler Spamm-flame-whine-13Eurojoker-Treads geschlossen x)


----------



## Mofeist (19. November 2008)

maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan will  zooooooocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (19. November 2008)

kekei schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur so fies sein?q_q
> Ach ja stimmt, bin im WoW-Forum...
> 
> Das mit dem Pet-Füttern hat übrigens geholfen
> ...



Weil Du selbst draufgedrückt hast.. GZ dazu ^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Da hast du gar nicht mal so unrecht ... verstehe auch nicht warum sie das immer tagsüber machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tagsüber die fangen ja shcon um 3 an oder 5?


----------



## CharlySteven (19. November 2008)

und 15 uhr heißt es dann 17uhr und 17uhr heißt es dann 19uhr^^....

naja scheiß drauf, ich spiel dann eben "wie räume ich meine wohung auf"


----------



## Chimpanzee (19. November 2008)

bis 15 uhr. ich kotze! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Halfelf (19. November 2008)

Ich könnt kotzen, 

Serverarbeiten bis 15 Uhr -.- , Das scheinen wirklich Amateure zu sein.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Weil Du selbst draufgedrückt hast.. GZ dazu ^^




geht nicht 

1x pro ip


----------



## Black_Ebola (19. November 2008)

NEIN JETZT BIS 15UHR WÄHHHHHHHH


----------



## Tyraila (19. November 2008)

Damnation1988 schrieb:


> Die machen das deswegens tagsüber weil da der großteil der bevölkerung zur arbeit geht oder die schulbank drückt^^
> 
> und außerdem find ich des au geil..weil nachts kann ich zur zeit besser farmen in nordend..da sind die ganzen arbeiter und schulbankwärmer im bett und pennen




: / und was machst du dann tagsüber außer pennen? nix mit arbeiten oda so?


----------



## hufranz2007 (19. November 2008)

Damnation1988 schrieb:


> Die machen das deswegens tagsüber weil da der großteil der bevölkerung zur arbeit geht oder die schulbank drückt^^
> 
> und außerdem find ich des au geil..weil nachts kann ich zur zeit besser farmen in nordend..da sind die ganzen arbeiter und schulbankwärmer im bett und pennen




mir wär lieber die machen das nachts, ab .01.00


----------



## NoGravitá (19. November 2008)

Naja,dann kram ich mal wieder meine oldis ausser kiste raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warcraft 3 xD


----------



## Skrolk (19. November 2008)

gut, das ich 15.00 zur arbeit muss.....da hät ich heute morgen ruhig zur uni gehen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaumav (19. November 2008)

Bei uns ist heute Feiertag. Hab mich so gefreut nicht zu uni gehen zu müssen und lieber zu spielen, und was passiert..... die Arbeiten dauern bis 15 Uhr. Danke Blizzard!!!


----------



## x.Ne0n (19. November 2008)

Damnation1988 schrieb:


> sind die ganzen arbeiter und schulbankwärmer im bett und pennen




aha!! und was bist dann du?!

Ich denk mir meine Teil dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja och hoffe 15Uhr wird eingehalten...


----------



## Newmerlin (19. November 2008)

so ne scheisse man bin kurz vor 80...... und komme net weiter zum heulen.....


----------



## Damnation1988 (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Geil... bin a a nembercherin XD




ololol Nice... schade das ma net aufm gleichen server daddeln^^


----------



## Waldman (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ah ja warum sollten sie das ??
> 
> bis 3 Uhr spielen noch viele leute



Du wirst doch aber zustimmen, dass beispielsweise ab 3 Uhr in der Nacht Wartungsarbeiten weniger Leute stören würde als über den sonstigen Tagesverlauf?


----------



## MinaLestat (19. November 2008)

ich weiß das bayern nix damit zu tun hat aber da stand vorhin mal was von bayern ist schei** -.- i muas song niederbayern is toll^^ vll find i ja a paar anhänger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QcK (19. November 2008)

So ich bin mal eben essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt Kartoffelsuppe mit Rindfleisch :>


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Halfelf schrieb:


> Ich könnt kotzen,
> 
> Serverarbeiten bis 15 Uhr -.- , Das scheinen wirklich Amateure zu sein.




lieber sind die server länger tot als das man dan nicht spielen kann weil alles verbuggt ist


----------



## Monkey.D Luffy (19. November 2008)

triplexx schrieb:


> omg... vielleicht sollten wir Blizzard mitarbeitern mal in den Arsch treten xD



Ne, eine Packung Kaffe schicken damit die schneller Arbeiten können^^


----------



## Tyraila (19. November 2008)

Newmerlin schrieb:


> so ne scheisse man bin kurz vor 80...... und komme net weiter zum heulen.....




oh man suchti -.-


----------



## Damnation1988 (19. November 2008)

Tyraila schrieb:


> : / und was machst du dann tagsüber außer pennen? nix mit arbeiten oda so?



klick ma en paar seiten zurück da steht das ich nen motorradunfall hatte und deswegen seit 20.5 krank geschrieben bin


----------



## Vercon (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> geht nicht
> 
> 1x pro ip



Naja er ist ja WAR Spieler.. Er ist sicher ein ganz schlauer /ironie off


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Waldman schrieb:


> Du wirst doch aber zustimmen, dass beispielsweise ab 3 Uhr in der Nacht Wartungsarbeiten weniger Leute stören würde als über den sonstigen Tagesverlauf?





sind die normalerweise nicht ab 3 uhr oder 5 uhr?


----------



## Marram (19. November 2008)

Skrolk schrieb:


> gut, das ich 15.00 zur arbeit muss.....da hät ich heute morgen ruhig zur uni gehen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, denk mal drüber nach!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chiefmaster1 (19. November 2008)

Ich frag mich echt was die machen - 1 hotfixes geplant gewesen .... omg wie ich diesen mittwoch immer hasse - und nu auch noch bis 1500 und NETHERSTURM is dann sicher wieder der letzte Server der Online geht .....


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Damnation1988 schrieb:


> klick ma en paar seiten zurück da steht das ich nen motorradunfall hatte und deswegen seit 20.5 krank geschrieben bin




halbes jahr ferien ....


----------



## QcK (19. November 2008)

Ich lad alle zum Kartoffelsuppe essen ein zu mir nach hause x) kommt einfach nach Düsseldorf ich hol euch in 2 min am HBF ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Electrokidd (19. November 2008)

Newmerlin schrieb:


> so ne scheisse man bin kurz vor 80...... und komme net weiter zum heulen.....



grinde einfach...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....=)





Ich finds nur einwenig nervig, dass die Uhr bei mir Mittwochs leider schon 13Uhr anzeigt, wenn ich mich endlich bei WoW einloggen kann....hab Mittwochs generell um 11 Schuss.....das würde passen, aber so häng ich noch 2 h auf Internetseiten rum.....oO...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG q all....=)


----------



## Rantja (19. November 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> naja scheiß drauf, ich spiel dann eben "wie räume ich meine wohung auf"



Das Spiel kannste bei mir gleich weiter spielen =))  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellringer (19. November 2008)

100% werden die Wartungsarbeiten um 15h auf 18h oder später erweitert.

Warum macht Blizzard nicht gleich von Anfang an, das der Mittwoch geschlossen bleibt?
Die letzten Wartungsarbeiten gingen immer 10 Stunden + 
So müssen die Spieler wenigstens nicht immer reinschauen ob die server wieder online sind...

mich langweilts einfach gewaltig


----------



## Atrocis (19. November 2008)

MinaLestat schrieb:


> ich weiß das bayern nix damit zu tun hat aber da stand vorhin mal was von bayern ist schei** -.- i muas song niederbayern is toll^^ vll find i ja a paar anhänger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hobts es scho überoi Internet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (19. November 2008)

QcK schrieb:


> Ich lad alle zum Kartoffelsuppe essen ein zu mir nach hause x) kommt einfach nach Düsseldorf ich hol euch in 2 min am HBF ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber mit ordentlich Wurst drin, oder? xD


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Cyviel schrieb:


> Franken > all : ) ( Komm aus Hof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Franken rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Des sag ich scho imma


----------



## migraene (19. November 2008)

Himmel,Ar*** und Zwirn,heute ist feiertag,blizz ihr trefft mich kritisch! verdammt dann muss ich ja jetzt doch abwaschen!


----------



## Millionphoenix (19. November 2008)

Noch 14 Stunden Realm-Off in 30 Tagen und ich hab wieder 'nen freien Tag... Grad gestern neues Abo bezahlt.


----------



## Sonsbecker (19. November 2008)

chiefmaster1 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich echt was die machen - 1 hotfixes geplant gewesen .... omg wie ich diesen mittwoch immer hasse - und nu auch noch bis 1500 und NETHERSTURM is dann sicher wieder der letzte Server der Online geht .....



bestimmt nicht, ysera wird wieder der letzte sein


----------



## Juudra (19. November 2008)

Also ich weiß ja net wie es auf anderen servern aussieht aber auf Arygos läuft alles Optimal ich hab echtn och net einen Bug gefunden oder irgendwas ähnliches von daher an was schrauben die da bis 15 uhr rum O.o manchmal versteh ich des echt net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn wenigstens dastehen würde woran gearbeitet wird aber die info bekommt man ja nie -.-


----------



## PARAS.ID (19. November 2008)

In der regel sollten an Werkstagen ja serverarbeiten von 5-13 uhr auch keinen stören.


----------



## Twista (19. November 2008)

Was ist der unterschied  zwischen Thralls mami und einem Nilpferd?...
Das eine ist groß fett und hässlich... das andere lebt im Wasser!


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Atrocis schrieb:


> Man sollte Gott für alles danken... auch Ober-, Unter-, Mittelfranken.
> 
> Dua i oba ned. Und bessers Bier hobts es ned, mach die ned lächerlich.



(da es mit dem Megalagg net geklappt hatte)

Kitzmann, Tucher... 

Dir is scho klar, dass Bayern mini wäre ohne die Franken? ;P


----------



## HordeCrusher (19. November 2008)

naja... nach rund 3 jahren erfahrung ists halt noch schwer die zeit richtig einzukalkulieren...

ein bisschen verständnis bitte!

[/ironie off]


----------



## Tyraila (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Franken rockt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




UNTERFRANKEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uranius (19. November 2008)

Ihr seid ja krass.
Ich komm mit dem lesen garnicht nach.
Klick eine Seite weiter, denk es ist die letzte und zack gibt es zwei weitere. XD

Und wenn ich das so lese hier komm ich mir mit meinen 72 ziemlich erbärmlich vor. -.-


----------



## Rantja (19. November 2008)

chiefmaster1 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich echt was die machen - 1 hotfixes geplant gewesen .... omg wie ich diesen mittwoch immer hasse - und nu auch noch bis 1500 und NETHERSTURM is dann sicher wieder der letzte Server der Online geht .....



Die drehen Däumchen und trinken viel Kaffee und lachen sich dann über die ganzen WoW Spieler tot, die denken, sie würden am Server arbeiten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MinaLestat (19. November 2008)

Atrocis schrieb:


> Hobts es scho überoi Internet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wo denkst an du sunst kannd i ja ned spain 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oba iwo in niederbayern findet sich bestimmt noch ein nest ohne internet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilindriana (19. November 2008)

Potzfrau hat bestimmt ein Kabel raußgerissen und die Suchen jetzt die Schuldige


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

naja bin auch erst 74 also auch ncihts grossartiges


----------



## Elessor (19. November 2008)

Uranius schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja krass.
> Ich komm mit dem lesen garnicht nach.
> Klick eine Seite weiter, denk es ist die letzte und zack gibt es zwei weitere. XD
> 
> Und wenn ich das so lese hier komm ich mir mit meinen 72 ziemlich erbärmlich vor. -.-



ich komm auch nimmer mit^^


----------



## Twista (19. November 2008)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Thralls Mama und einem Nilpferd...?
Das eine ist groß fett und hässlich... das andere lebt im wasser!


----------



## Neolos FM (19. November 2008)

Uranius schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja krass.
> Ich komm mit dem lesen garnicht nach.
> Klick eine Seite weiter, denk es ist die letzte und zack gibt es zwei weitere. XD
> 
> Und wenn ich das so lese hier komm ich mir mit meinen 72 ziemlich erbärmlich vor. -.-




Naja, wenn Du Dich mit Leuten vergleichst die keine anderen Hobbies haben schon ^^


----------



## Newmerlin (19. November 2008)

Tyraila schrieb:


> oh man suchti -.-




und ich stehe dazu bis 80 ein suchti zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Emscher (19. November 2008)

Damnation1988 schrieb:


> OLOLOL bis 15 uhr waruntgsarbeiten..das sind 10 stunden..blizzard ihr habt mir meinen lvl 80 tag heute versaut....ich will nen tag kostenlos xD^^
> 
> man ey etz werd ich heut nimma 80 is doch zum kotzen..hätte so schön geklappt heute nacht lvl 80 zu werden..aber nöö..wartungsarbeiten ..
> 
> ...




scheiss was auf den tag, ich WILL 500g entschädigung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atrocis (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> (da es mit dem Megalagg net geklappt hatte)
> 
> Kitzmann, Tucher...
> 
> Dir is scho klar, dass Bayern mini wäre ohne die Franken? ;P


Bin eigentlich Steirer, oiso isses mir relativ egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (19. November 2008)

das forum wurde wohl vor lauter flames dicht gemacht oder es is abgestürzt xD also das WoW


----------



## Balduron (19. November 2008)

Rantja schrieb:


> Die drehen Däumchen und trinken viel Kaffee und lachen sich dann über die ganzen WoW Spieler tot, die denken, sie würden am Server arbeiten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wartungs arbeiten würden bis 15 uhr verlängert glaube das wird ne ziemlich Lange mit kaffe trinken. aber klatter kaffe macht ja schön


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Tyraila schrieb:


> UNTERFRANKEN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




MITTELfranken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crywalda (19. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Muahahaha ... und ich habe mich gestern von der Gilde mit den Worten verabschiedet: "Machts gut Leute, bis ÜBERMORGEN." Frage kam: "Wieso? Kommste morgen nicht?"
Antwort: "Nee, morgen sind die server den ganzen Tag down." 

Wie Recht ich doch mit dem kleinen Spaß hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RAV88 (19. November 2008)

Warum brauchen die nur solange bei der Wartung?


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

redet mal über was anderes als server tot franken bayern bier würste oder was auch immer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AliasSense (19. November 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> und 15 uhr heißt es dann 17uhr und 17uhr heißt es dann 19uhr^^....
> 
> naja scheiß drauf, ich spiel dann eben "wie räume ich meine wohung auf"



joa, das spiel hab ich gestern schon gespielt und das ganze 8 stunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> MITTELfranken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




KEINfranken


----------



## Veeenom~ (19. November 2008)

Ich will doch nur gemütlich zocken an meinem freien Tag, aber Neeeein die server sind ja offline..


----------



## Black_Ebola (19. November 2008)

Also ich bekämpfe meine Lnageweile gerade damit DotA zu zocken, aber kien vergelich zu WOW!!


----------



## Nocard (19. November 2008)

Crywalda schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hättest das besser nicht gesagt *g*


----------



## ~*Shìrin*~ (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> MITTELfranken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




me 2 *gg*


----------



## Vercon (19. November 2008)

Crywalda schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ab heute bist Du unser Messias! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hufranz2007 (19. November 2008)

naja, da wird blizzard nen tag rausrücken müssen, verlängert bis 15.00 damit ist mehr als der halbe tag rum


----------



## Blubberblase (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Geil... bin a a nembercherin XD



yay frankenpower 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## triplexx (19. November 2008)

Nocard schrieb:


> Hättest das besser nicht gesagt *g*



Er ist der Schuldige xD


----------



## Herskjalf (19. November 2008)

RAV88 schrieb:


> Warum brauchen die nur solange bei der Wartung?



Damit an solchen Tagen die Kinder zur Schule gehen.


----------



## Vercon (19. November 2008)

Bin ich etwa der einzige der aus'm Pott kommt? *allein fühl :-(


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> redet mal über was anderes als server tot franken bayern bier würste oder was auch immer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gibts noch was anderes? ^^


----------



## Damnation1988 (19. November 2008)

also euer abspülwasser des ihr hefeweizen net kannst ja kann normalen menschen antun.. und wer isst denn scho um 10 uhr in der früh weißwürscht und kann dann noch um des ganze auf den gipfel zu treiben "ABSPÜLLWASSER" trinken..

tut ma leid..aba des geht ma net in kopf..

da trink ich lieber a gepflegtes "NORMALES" bier im Landbierparadies

UND DES AM ABEND

net in der früh um 10


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (19. November 2008)

woher wisst ihr das das jetz bis 15uhr dauert?


----------



## ~*Shìrin*~ (19. November 2008)

Herskjalf schrieb:


> Damit an solchen Tagen die Kinder zur Schule gehen.



.. und wenigstens einmal in der Woche Hausaufgaben machen ^^


----------



## Tyraila (19. November 2008)

Herskjalf schrieb:


> Damit an solchen Tagen die Kinder zur Schule gehen.




seh ich genauso wenigstens ein tag in der woche müssen kiddis in die schule gehen :>


----------



## Serthil (19. November 2008)

ey da hab ich heute frei und alles offline...frechheit... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ezazdin (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> (da es mit dem Megalagg net geklappt hatte)
> 
> Kitzmann, Tucher...
> 
> Dir is scho klar, dass Bayern mini wäre ohne die Franken? ;P



bamberger bier. 
sonst nix.

und wenn wa schon dabei sind....

OBERfranken!!!


----------



## Overbreaker (19. November 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> In der regel sollten an Werkstagen ja serverarbeiten von 5-13 uhr auch keinen stören.



Nur ist heute bei mir ein Feiertag...und das nervt ganz schön....


----------



## Huutch (19. November 2008)

gehts immer noch nicht?


----------



## Tyraila (19. November 2008)

Ezazdin schrieb:


> bamberger bier.
> sonst nix.
> 
> und wenn wa schon dabei sind....
> ...





wieoft denn no : ( Unterfranken arghl


----------



## Jings (19. November 2008)

Wunderschönen guten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x.Ne0n (19. November 2008)

chiefmaster1 schrieb:


> und NETHERSTURM is dann sicher wieder der letzte Server der Online geht .....




Ach was, Perenolde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

ja gibt noch millionen andere themen^^


Fynni wo bist du ?? grr


----------



## Cumbulli (19. November 2008)

auf der Wow Homepage unter Realmstatus  steht 

Wöchentliche Wartungsarbeiten, 19/11
An diesem Mittwoch werden alle europäischen Realms während der wöchentlichen Wartungsarbeiten von 5:00 Uhr bis 15:00 Uhr (MEZ) nicht erreichbar sein.

Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis. 


MFG Cumbulli


----------



## Niobe_Heal (19. November 2008)

man man man....

Wartungsarbeiten bis 15Uhr verlängert   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So schaffe ich es doch nie bis zum Wochenende bein zweiten Char auf LV80 zu bringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fishface (19. November 2008)

Kann ich ja froh sein, dass ich mich heut morgen noch für 3 Stunden bis eine Minute vor der Serverwartung daran gesetzt habe bissel zu questen. Ich will heute doch noch kochen, mein Preis geht flöten, keine RL-Kompensation :/ Hätt ichs doch mal heut Nacht gemacht, grml.. 

Naja.. bisschen rumtuben.. wohl gemerkt das tube mit dem you davor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leilax (19. November 2008)

Naja nutzt man die Zeit einfach mal anders :-)
War nach dem Patch 3.x ja auch am Mittwoch länger :/


----------



## Atrocis (19. November 2008)

Damnation1988 schrieb:


> also euer abspülwasser des ihr hefeweizen net kannst ja kann normalen menschen antun.. und wer isst denn scho um 10 uhr in der früh weißwürscht und kann dann noch um des ganze auf den gipfel zu treiben "ABSPÜLLWASSER" trinken..
> 
> tut ma leid..aba des geht ma net in kopf..
> 
> ...


Wer trinkt schon ein Hefeweizen.... des is a gscheids Weißbier zum deife no moi. 
Wen ma koa Ahnung hat... einfach stad sei sunst griagst an Schuß.


Und Edit: STEIERMARK/OBERBAYERN!


----------



## Unendlichkeit (19. November 2008)

Langsam ist es echt zum kotzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Erst heißt es von 5 bis 11, dann bis 13 und nun bis 15 Uhr.
Was soll das denn?
Hab heute frei!
Und kann, wenn ich Glück habe, erst nachmittags spielen?
Na toll.
Hab da kein Verständnis dafür.
Als wären wir in den Wochen seit dem neuen Patch nicht gestraft genug gewesen.
Sehr sehr schwach, Blizzard.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (19. November 2008)

Cumbulli schrieb:


> auf der Wow Homepage unter Realmstatus  steht
> 
> Wöchentliche Wartungsarbeiten, 19/11
> An diesem Mittwoch werden alle europäischen Realms während der wöchentlichen Wartungsarbeiten von 5:00 Uhr bis 15:00 Uhr (MEZ) nicht erreichbar sein.
> ...




ahhhh danke für die infö :>


----------



## ODM_Dookie (19. November 2008)

naja das gibt mir doch zeit meine wow screenshots zu verschönern -.- , was solls ich spiel ne runde rl , son mist die studenten sind op , mist ich geh off , gute nacht !!!


----------



## Electrokidd (19. November 2008)

will zocken.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..:-D...maaan hab heute 11 Uhr schluss und freue mich dass ich zocken kann......aber nix is...-.-.....nja wayne.....fahr jetz zur freundin..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...
MfG all


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Tyraila schrieb:


> wieoft denn no : ( Unterfranken arghl



*hust* Mittelfranken!!!!


----------



## Damnation1988 (19. November 2008)

Na wenigstens schaffen wa noch die 2000er seite heute zu knacken

DANKE BLIZZARD


----------



## Crywalda (19. November 2008)

Feiertag???
Achja, die Katholen ^^

Bei uns im wunderschönen Niedersachsen wurde heute endlich mal wieder hart gearbeitet ... wow down und KEIN Feiertag ^^


----------



## Mikaster (19. November 2008)

Fishface schrieb:


> Kann ich ja froh sein, dass ich mich heut morgen noch für 3 Stunden bis eine Minute vor der Serverwartung daran gesetzt habe bissel zu questen. Ich will heute doch noch kochen, mein Preis geht flöten, keine RL-Kompensation :/ Hätt ichs doch mal heut Nacht gemacht, grml..
> 
> Naja.. bisschen rumtuben.. wohl gemerkt das tube mit dem you davor
> 
> ...



besser war das you vor dem tube  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber warum sind die server eig immernoch down? Hat wieder son schusseliger programmer kaffe verschüttet? -.-"


----------



## RAV88 (19. November 2008)

Herskjalf schrieb:


> Damit an solchen Tagen die Kinder zur Schule gehen.



Das wird es wohl sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atrocis (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> *hust* Mittelfranken!!!!


Oberbayern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zefrion (19. November 2008)

nein netterweise gehts immernochnich -.-


----------



## Tyraila (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> *hust* Mittelfranken!!!!





*krapfen futter* unterfranken


----------



## Jings (19. November 2008)

WTF IS SCHULE?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich will zoggen! wobei der account eh noch gesperrt ist *hust scheiß keylogger* hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DreiHaare (19. November 2008)

Unendlichkeit schrieb:


> Langsam ist es echt zum kotzen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh, du hast heute frei und kein Leben außerhalb Blizzards?
Du hast mein Mitgefühl, Freund.


----------



## Rappi (19. November 2008)

Das regt mich alles so auf. Ich habe einmal frei und Zeit, den Vormittag zu spielen und ausgerechnet dann müssen die Wartungsarbeiten um 4 Stunden verlängert werden.


----------



## Ezazdin (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> *hust* Mittelfranken!!!!




kk dann mittelfranken... nuernberg... aber nur wir 2 im palm beach.

moah


----------



## Damnation1988 (19. November 2008)

Wir nennen den thread etz um

Franken gegen den rest der welt..

WEIßBIER??? wo zum geier na issen des weiß?? habt ihr des damals mit euer dapperden weißwurscht verwechselt..

hefeweizen is abspülwasser mit kohlensäure



*so ich geh etz ma essen* bis gleich^^

ps ES GIBT NEMBERCHER BRATWÜRSCHT^^

dra im weckla


----------



## ODM_Dookie (19. November 2008)

was hört ihr den grade so an musik , falls ihr welche hört ?!?


----------



## olol123 (19. November 2008)

gogo 1500 !!!


----------



## Sinitas (19. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wasn heute leicht für ein Feiertag ... ? komm aus österreich und wir haben keinen voll sch**** -.- 
Und mich kotzen diese erweiternden Wartungs arbeiten an he ic hzahl für das game dann soll die doch mal bissi gas geben <!!!!!  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibts hier in dr comunity eigentlich auch paar österreicher oder bin ich hier ne minderheit ?? ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tramadol (19. November 2008)

Die alten assis verdienen so viel und schaffen das nie korrekt einzuschätzen, oder sind einfach unfähig....Evtl arbeiten sie ja mit Französischen 1-Euro Jobbern ^^

Blizz ihr kotzt mich an !!!!!!111 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emscher (19. November 2008)

das fällt den aber auch immer früh ein das es länger dauert, man muss es doch ein bisschen abwägen können ob die wartungsarbeiten 5 stunden oder 10 stunden dauern.
Ne man lässt lieber die leute doof warten und 2 minuten vor 1 fällt denen dann auf, das es doch noch 2 stunden dauert. kurz vor 3 kommen dann nochmal 2 stunden dazu, hatten wir ja erst vor 2 wochen am donnerstag. 

so weiter gehts mit mimimimi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mannoroth (19. November 2008)

Mooooin...und was steht so an?


----------



## stpauli (19. November 2008)

ich sag nur eins  ----======>>>>mimimimimimimMIMIMI


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (19. November 2008)

naja ich bin dann ma fernseh schaun^^
ach ja krank sein is iwi herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: ich wette die wartungsarbeiten werden noch bis 17:00uhr verlängert


----------



## Vercon (19. November 2008)

Leute, bleibt doch mal alle Cremig.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist vielleicht auch mal eine Chance, seinen Horizont ein wenig zu erweitern. Lest ein Buch, streicht die Küche, ruft mal längst vergessene Freunden an etc. Das Spiel läuft euch schon nicht weg. Auch wenn viele Feiertag haben, oder ARbeiten müssen etc. Es gibt weitaus schönere Sachen, die man machen kann...

Genießt die Zeit doch einfach. Klar, es ist ärgerlich. Man bezahlt schließlich dafür.. Aber die Leute wollen auch nur, das wir störungsfrei zocken können.. Also, schön locker beiben.. Der rest kommt von allein..

Oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jings (19. November 2008)

Dope -  Die MF die!


----------



## Shedanhul (19. November 2008)

Ezazdin schrieb:


> bamberger bier.
> sonst nix.
> 
> und wenn wa schon dabei sind....
> ...



Bamberg FTW.
Spezi FTW (Spezial für nich Bamberger)
Maisel FTW
usw FTW ^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

leute hört mal auf unter ober mittelfranken ist doch scheis egal  -.-

und server down bis 15 uhr wayne hat man halt pech was will man machen oder denkt ihr weil ihr sagt scheis bliz das sofort die server hoch gehen?

ihr wollt dafür kein geld bezhalen nunja aufhören und gut ist ihr seit immer nur am meckern wen mal die server down sind aber habt ihr schon mal irgendwie bliz gelobt für irgendwas?


----------



## Crystania (19. November 2008)

Ich glaub einfach die Putzfrau bei Blizzard hat ihren Wassereimer umgekippt und damit alles unter Wasser gesetzt. *g*


----------



## Atrocis (19. November 2008)

Sinitas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Wasn heute leicht für ein Feiertag ... ? komm aus österreich und wir haben keinen voll sch**** -.-
> ...


Buß- und Bettag is in paar Bundesländern....

Also ich bin urpsgl. Grazer, und du? 8)


----------



## Fishface (19. November 2008)

Rappi schrieb:


> Das regt mich alles so auf. Ich habe einmal frei und Zeit, den Vormittag zu spielen und ausgerechnet dann müssen die Wartungsarbeiten um 4 Stunden verlängert werden.


4 Stunden? pah Optimist xD gibt doch noch genug 2-Stunden-Abstände im Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Claze (19. November 2008)

Normalerweise is es mir latz wie lange die Wartungsarbeiten sind, aber..... mein DK braucht nur noch 100k EP für lvl 68.... und 7 Skillpunkte in der Schmiedekunst um 375+ zu erlernen.... Nordend wartet..... AAAAHHH ICH LVN, SKILLEN und QUESTEN!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ah ja : Hacker Pschorr FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damnation1988 (19. November 2008)

Crystania schrieb:


> Ich glaub einfach die Putzfrau bei Blizzard hat ihren Wassereimer umgekippt und damit alles unter Wasser gesetzt. *g*



Du meinst es weißbier xD


----------



## Electrokidd (19. November 2008)

...-.-*











			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Atrocis schrieb:


> Buß- und Bettag is in paar Bundesländern....
> 
> Also ich bin urpsgl. Grazer, und du? 8)




Busentag !!


----------



## Tyraila (19. November 2008)

ODM_Dookie schrieb:


> was hört ihr den grade so an musik , falls ihr welche hört ?!?





klicken der maus hör ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geiles lied *.*


----------



## Mikaster (19. November 2008)

Damnation1988 schrieb:


> Wir nennen den thread etz um
> 
> Franken gegen den rest der welt..
> 
> ...



ich hab den post aufgrund von mangelnder Dialekt Erfahrung nicht verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwas mit Weißbier das nicht gut ist aber mehr net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## triplexx (19. November 2008)

stpauli schrieb:


> ich sag nur eins  ----======>>>>http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=7n83NpZggMI



LOL wie Goil


----------



## Ezazdin (19. November 2008)

Shedanhul schrieb:


> Bamberg FTW.
> Spezi FTW (Spezial für nich Bamberger)
> Maisel FTW
> usw FTW ^^




fässla bock FTW
schlenkerla FTW


----------



## ruu (19. November 2008)

ODM_Dookie schrieb:


> was hört ihr den grade so an musik , falls ihr welche hört ?!?



Anja Schneider_&_Richie Hawtin_&_Magda_Mnus spezial_@_Dance under the blue Moon_DVB-C_11.20.2008_DFC.mp3


----------



## SpencerHH (19. November 2008)

Werde mal gucken was für schöne games ich noch so aufm rechner hab womit ich mir die zeit vertreiben kann.....
Ohha, was hab ich denn da gefunden?? GUILD WARS!!!! Jaa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinitas (19. November 2008)

ODM_Dookie schrieb:


> was hört ihr den grade so an musik , falls ihr welche hört ?!?


  Also ich hör  Heavy metal und Punkrock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpax (19. November 2008)

hatten letzte woche inventur-vorbereitungen .. konnte fast nie zocken
montag auch noch vorbereiten .. bis 22 uhr in der firma
gestern gings um halb 7 in der früh los .. kam am abend quasi klinisch tot nach hause .. heute hab ich frei .. endlich wieder zocken .. und dann sowas .. des regt mich auf


----------



## 5002 (19. November 2008)

Oh mein Gott... es tut mir langsam wirklich leid, wieviele Leute ohne WoW nichmehr wissen was sie mit ihrer Zeit machen sollen.

Und immer schön die leute flamen und beschimpfen, die verantwortlich sind für das Spiel das ihr so sehr liebt (nämlich Blizz)

Also ganz ehrlich...traurige geschichte. 

Ich hätt zwar auch gern nen paar minuten gezockt jetzt aber mensch: Who Cares? 

Schönes heulen noch...


----------



## Tyraila (19. November 2008)

weißwurscht is pfui


----------



## olol123 (19. November 2008)

http://nihilum.mousesports.com/en/news/709..._music_for_you/
die mukke is einfach geil egal was man hört ;D aber bevorzugt rock!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rantja (19. November 2008)

Unendlichkeit schrieb:


> Langsam ist es echt zum kotzen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Demnächst wird Blizzard eine Umfrage per Rundmail verschicken, in der jeder eintragen kann, wann ihm denn die Wartungsarbeiten genehm wären. Im Anschluß bekommt jeder die Wartungsarbeiten an einem für ihn / sie passendem Tag! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atrocis (19. November 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> ich hab den post aufgrund von mangelnder Dialekt Erfahrung nicht verstanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wieso Weißbier Weißbier heißt, is ja gar nicht weiß, hat man mit Weißwürste verwechselt und er geht jetz Nürnberger Rostbratwürstchen essen.


----------



## Crystania (19. November 2008)

> was hört ihr den grade so an musik , falls ihr welche hört ?!?



Nichts, das ist ja das Problem.


----------



## Sharwen (19. November 2008)

Hm... sitz seit 6 uhr an der Quest "Für Abschlussprüfung lernen, Teil 100". Hab ich grade fertig.... Die Quest "Abwaschen" und "Müll runter bringen" sind neben den andren Daylis auch erledigt....

Verdammt, was mach ich jetzt... "Für Abschlussprüfung lernen, Teil 101"? Oder lieber "Lernkarten - Lernen leicht gemacht"?

Vielleicht doch was ganz andres?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HotPants (19. November 2008)

Öhm hat jemand ne ahnung ob es passend zu den längeren wartungswarbeiten ein neuer Patch kommt den man dann ewig laden muss?
ich google schon die ganze zeit! finde aber nix..
jemand was gefunden? vll kann man sich den schon vorziehen und muss nicht zusammen mit tausend anderen den norm-loader nutzen

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klaunicht (19. November 2008)

MAHLZEIT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikaster (19. November 2008)

Atrocis schrieb:


> Wieso Weißbier Weißbier heißt, is ja gar nicht weiß, hat man mit Weißwürste verwechselt und er geht jetz Nürnberger Rostbratwürstchen essen.



Danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Och ich hör gerade Rammstein @ ODM_Dookie


----------



## Crystania (19. November 2008)

> Öhm hat jemand ne ahnung ob es passend zu den längeren wartungswarbeiten ein neuer Patch kommt den man dann ewig laden muss?
> ich google schon die ganze zeit! finde aber nix..
> jemand was gefunden? vll kann man sich den schon vorziehen und muss nicht zusammen mit tausend anderen den norm-loader nutzen
> 
> danke smile.gif



Nicht das ich wüsste..


----------



## ODM_Dookie (19. November 2008)

Crystania schrieb:


> Nichts, das ist ja das Problem.



keine mukke aufn peeeceee ? ^^


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Ezazdin schrieb:


> kk dann mittelfranken... nuernberg... aber nur wir 2 im palm beach.
> 
> moah



darf mein mann seine M16 mitbringen? XD


----------



## Claze (19. November 2008)

Sinitas schrieb:


> Also ich hör  Heavy metal und Punkrock
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hör' grad' Psychosocial von Slipknot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (19. November 2008)

Sharwen schrieb:


> Hm... sitz seit 6 uhr an der Quest "Für Abschlussprüfung lernen, Teil 100". Hab ich grade fertig.... Die Quest "Abwaschen" und "Müll runter bringen" sind neben den andren Daylis auch erledigt....
> 
> Verdammt, was mach ich jetzt... "Für Abschlussprüfung lernen, Teil 101"? Oder lieber "Lernkarten - Lernen leicht gemacht"?
> 
> ...




hm koche tyraila eine nudelsuppe - gibt 10k ep und einen schmatzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atrocis (19. November 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> Danke dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hör grad AC/DC @ ODM_Dookie


----------



## Bexor (19. November 2008)

Ich weiß nur, dass auf den amerikanischen Servern ein Hotfix aufgespielt wurde... ob das bei uns auch der Fall sein wird, kann ich nicht sagen...
Aber selbst wenn, wird es wohl nur wenige MB groß sein.


----------



## Melad (19. November 2008)

die ersten Server ist vorerst mal online^^


----------



## Maine- (19. November 2008)

Sharwen schrieb:


> Hm... sitz seit 6 uhr an der Quest "Für Abschlussprüfung lernen, Teil 100". Hab ich grade fertig.... Die Quest "Abwaschen" und "Müll runter bringen" sind neben den andren Daylis auch erledigt....
> 
> Verdammt, was mach ich jetzt... "Für Abschlussprüfung lernen, Teil 101"? Oder lieber "Lernkarten - Lernen leicht gemacht"?
> 
> ...




lol


----------



## Crystania (19. November 2008)

> keine mukke aufn peeeceee ? ^^



Naja doch, nur grad keine Lust gehabt. Jetzt hab ich schon Lust.. Bei mir läuft grad Disturbed - Indestructible


----------



## Claze (19. November 2008)

HotPants schrieb:


> Öhm hat jemand ne ahnung ob es passend zu den längeren wartungswarbeiten ein neuer Patch kommt den man dann ewig laden muss?
> ich google schon die ganze zeit! finde aber nix..
> jemand was gefunden? vll kann man sich den schon vorziehen und muss nicht zusammen mit tausend anderen den norm-loader nutzen
> 
> ...




glaub nen Hotfix kommt, also nix tragisches


----------



## Manitu2007 (19. November 2008)

leute so langsam gehen die server wieder on


----------



## Hashburner (19. November 2008)

omg Jetzt sind die server bis 15 uhr down.
Obwohl doch heute Feiertag ist und ich endlich mal zeit habe zu zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg


----------



## Shedanhul (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> leute hört mal auf unter ober mittelfranken ist doch scheis egal  -.-
> 
> und server down bis 15 uhr wayne hat man halt pech was will man machen oder denkt ihr weil ihr sagt scheis bliz das sofort die server hoch gehen?
> 
> ihr wollt dafür kein geld bezhalen nunja aufhören und gut ist ihr seit immer nur am meckern wen mal die server down sind aber habt ihr schon mal irgendwie bliz gelobt für irgendwas?



Jo DK is geil geworden und Nordend rult deswegen wolln wir ja zocken^^


----------



## Blubberblase (19. November 2008)

Ezazdin schrieb:


> bamberger bier.
> sonst nix.
> 
> und wenn wa schon dabei sind....
> ...




ich sach nur Hauff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lecker so ein helles zum mittag, obwohl ich ja eher pilstrinker bin, aber gegen ein lichtenauer hauffbier geht einfach nix drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QcK (19. November 2008)

Sooo jetzt bin ich wenigstens satt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 irgendwas weltbewegendes passiert?


----------



## Tartix (19. November 2008)

wirds heute noma was... WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH DIE SUCHT WAAAAAAAAAAAAH SUCHTANFALL WAAAAAAAAAAAAH ICH WERDE ALLES ZERSTÖREN!!GEH ONLINE DU MISTIGER SERVER GILNEAS LOS MACH SCHNELLER DIE ANDEREN SERVER SIN EGAL!


----------



## hufranz2007 (19. November 2008)

bei blizz ist wieder mal alles low, nichtmal ins forum kommt man


----------



## VvCHandavV (19. November 2008)

Gehn jetzt alle wieder on oder haben wir alle des Glück, dass genau unsere Server offline bleiben? ^^


----------



## ODM_Dookie (19. November 2008)

Claze schrieb:


> Ich hör' grad' Psychosocial von Slipknot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja geiles lied und geiles album von denen aber ich find ihr erstes werk "SlipKnoT" is unschlagbar !


----------



## Mikaster (19. November 2008)

Bexor schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur, dass auf den amerikanischen Servern ein Hotfix aufgespielt wurde... ob das bei uns auch der Fall sein wird, kann ich nicht sagen...
> Aber selbst wenn, wird es wohl nur wenige MB groß sein.



Wenn Blizz einen Hotfix aufspielt und damit die Server crasht, ist einem auch klar, das in der Blizzard Kantine offensichtlich Spaßförderne Substanzen ausgegeben werden 0_o


----------



## Crystania (19. November 2008)

> wirds heute noma was... WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH DIE SUCHT WAAAAAAAAAAAAH SUCHTANFALL WAAAAAAAAAAAAH ICH WERDE ALLES ZERSTÖREN!!GEH ONLINE DU MISTIGER SERVER GILNEAS LOS MACH SCHNELLER DIE ANDEREN SERVER SIN EGAL!



oWnd


----------



## Tartix (19. November 2008)

SIE SIND WIEDER DA


----------



## pingu77 (19. November 2008)

JuHu


----------



## Tartix (19. November 2008)

NEIN GILNEAS NICHT NEIN!!!


----------



## Sharwen (19. November 2008)

Tyraila schrieb:


> hm koche tyraila eine nudelsuppe - gibt 10k ep und einen schmatzer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na, wenn dann koch ich für meinen Freund. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nen Schmatzer will ich nicht... lieber äh... hm... 100g? ;D


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Tartix schrieb:


> SIE SIND WIEDER DA



echt oder verbreitest grad massenpanik? ^^


----------



## VvCHandavV (19. November 2008)

Tartix schrieb:


> NEIN GILNEAS NICHT NEIN!!!



Danke, dann muss ich ja net selber guckn ^^


----------



## Fishface (19. November 2008)

Dann bitten wir doch mal die Leute, die grad Feiertag haben, Buße für ihre Flames zu tun und zu beten, dass Blizz sich beeilt ^^

Ich gucke SE muaahahah.. könnte FC2 spielen, fetzt aufm Laptop aber nicht... Man da ist man Zivi und muss sich schon immer Gedanken machen, wie man sich beschäftigt und dann auch noch umdisponieren xD

Sevengames hab ich auch schon geguckt, ist ziemlicher Mist aber naja ^^ Mal sehen ob Game One schon neue Folge online hat..

Vielleicht kann ich ja auch was empfehlen.. mhh Rene Marik? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

>>>>  http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=cfSZWlGHycg <<<<


----------



## Masterhanky (19. November 2008)

hmmm...genau am feiertag >.<
naja, ich zock teeworlds...da is der server wenigstens nich down...
nachher noch mathe lernen...hmmm...ich will doch einfach nur zocken, hab mich so gefreut...naja, samstag is auch schule...
iwie komm ich nie zum spielen^^
naja, daumen drücken und hoffn dass es bald wieder los geht =)

PS: MÜNCHEN FTW!


----------



## Aremetis (19. November 2008)

ODM_Dookie schrieb:


> was hört ihr den grade so an musik , falls ihr welche hört ?!?




auch wenn es nicht gerade einfallsreich ist :  Den Soundtrack von  .....     WotLK   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maine- (19. November 2008)

Melad schrieb:


> die ersten Server ist vorerst mal online^^




ja shattrath is auch on^^


----------



## HotPants (19. November 2008)

BIN ONLINE!! er
sten server laufen.. alles schoen leeeer, viel spass euch


----------



## homelle (19. November 2008)

freu^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jings (19. November 2008)

Mich würds mal interresieren was passieren würde wenn blizz mal für ne woche die server closen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *was wie server off muss ich jetzt raus?* ahhhh licht geh weg!


----------



## VvCHandavV (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> echt oder verbreitest grad massenpanik? ^^



Wie du siehst ist es sehr ruhig geworden ^^ Und ja, ein paar sind wieder online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (19. November 2008)

fu**. Ambossar natürlich nicht.


----------



## Plakner (19. November 2008)

Die Apokalyptischen Reiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graustar (19. November 2008)

*WIE KRANK SEID IHR EIGENTLICH?*
Wenn es Probleme im Game gibt wird geheult, werden Wartungsarbeiten vollzogen damit das Behoben wird, wird geheult. Und wenn die verlängert werden, weil es größere Probleme gibt stehen manche kurz davor sich das Messer ins Herz zu rammen.
Steht euer Auto in der Werkstatt und ist nach zwei Std nicht fertig werdet ihr auch nicht darauf bestehen fahruntauglich auf die Strasse gelassen zu werden.
Wenn man dann liest "oh bis 15 Uhr down, ich hät noch zwei Std länger schlafen können". Geh mal um die Ecke, kauf dir ne Zeitung, schlag die Stellenanzeigen auf, vielleicht ändert sich was an deinem Leben.
WOW ist ein Spiel und sollte nicht der Lebensinhalt sein.


----------



## Anubiz24 (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> leute hört mal auf unter ober mittelfranken ist doch scheis egal  -.-
> 
> und server down bis 15 uhr wayne hat man halt pech was will man machen oder denkt ihr weil ihr sagt scheis bliz das sofort die server hoch gehen?
> 
> ihr wollt dafür kein geld bezhalen nunja aufhören und gut ist ihr seit immer nur am meckern wen mal die server down sind aber habt ihr schon mal irgendwie bliz gelobt für irgendwas?



Da haste eigentlich Recht. 

Mal zu abwechslung loben. Blizzard hat sich mit dem Spiel echt mühe für uns Suchties gemacht und Ich denke auch teilweise übertroffen. Siehe nur die Questreihe in der Drachenöde mit der Videoeinspielung am Ende und der Schlacht um UC. Sowas zu BC-Zeiten .. undenkbar.

Aber aus Spaß machen die das nur auch nicht .. sondern auch um Geld zu verdienen. 

Also Zähneknirschend weiterabwarten bis Server wieder da sind.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

och ne bitte geht wieder kaputt

geht kaputt los hop


----------



## Claze (19. November 2008)

ODM_Dookie schrieb:


> ja geiles lied und geiles album von denen aber ich find ihr erstes werk "SlipKnoT" is unschlagbar !



Jo die ersten Werke waren besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Fave von denen is SPIT IT OUT, einfach nur göttlich im BG : Song rein, Spit-Makro bereit, dann gehts los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Fishface schrieb:


> Dann bitten wir doch mal die Leute, die grad Feiertag haben, Buße für ihre Flames zu tun und zu beten, dass Blizz sich beeilt ^^
> 
> Ich gucke SE muaahahah.. könnte FC2 spielen, fetzt aufm Laptop aber nicht... Man da ist man Zivi und muss sich schon immer Gedanken machen, wie man sich beschäftigt und dann auch noch umdisponieren xD
> 
> ...



pogo.com 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind nette spiele dabei ^^


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (19. November 2008)

war klar das rajaxx wieder unten bleibt -.-


----------



## Tartix (19. November 2008)

wieso is der wichtigste server gilneas noch net on?*Schnief* will nicht nochmal suchanfall haben


----------



## Elessor (19. November 2008)

Graustar schrieb:


> *WIE KRANK SEID IHR EIGENTLICH?*
> Wenn es Probleme im Game gibt wird geheult, werden Wartungsarbeiten vollzogen damit das Behoben wird, wird geheult. Und wenn die verlängert werden, weil es größere Probleme gibt stehen manche kurz davor sich das Messer ins Herz zu rammen.
> Steht euer Auto in der Werkstatt und ist nach zwei Std nicht fertig werdet ihr auch nicht darauf bestehen fahruntauglich auf die Strasse gelassen zu werden.
> Wenn man dann liest "oh bis 15 Uhr down, ich hät noch zwei Std länger schlafen können". Geh mal um die Ecke, kauf dir ne Zeitung, schlag die Stellenanzeigen auf, vielleicht ändert sich was an deinem Leben.
> WOW ist ein Spiel und sollte nicht der Lebensinhalt sein.



tja einerseits /sign andererseits kann mans auch übertreiben...die meisten hier lachen doch eher drüber, oder?


----------



## 5555 (19. November 2008)

Tyraila schrieb:


> klicken der maus hör ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





hör ich auch grad geht ab.....
[post="0"]maussound youtube[/post]


----------



## QcK (19. November 2008)

AAAAAH rajaxx noch nicht!!! :'(


----------



## Crystania (19. November 2008)

> SPIT IT OUT






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinitas (19. November 2008)

Nera´thor Du M***** , ********* , ********* ,**** ,H******+, server  ich kapiers nich ist immer der erste der off ist und der letzte der on kommt -.-


----------



## Gilindriana (19. November 2008)

MAAAN! Die Nachtwache ist noch offline


----------



## Uranius (19. November 2008)

Tirion ist auch wie immer offline.
Danke Realmpool Schattenbrand. :-) Auf den kann man sich verlassen wenn es um Abstürze geht.


----------



## VvCHandavV (19. November 2008)

Tartix schrieb:


> wieso is der wichtigste server gilneas noch net on?*Schnief* will nicht nochmal suchanfall haben



Damit wir nicht wieder die ersten bei allem sind *lach*


----------



## QcK (19. November 2008)

Graustar schrieb:


> *WIE KRANK SEID IHR EIGENTLICH?*
> Wenn es Probleme im Game gibt wird geheult, werden Wartungsarbeiten vollzogen damit das Behoben wird, wird geheult. Und wenn die verlängert werden, weil es größere Probleme gibt stehen manche kurz davor sich das Messer ins Herz zu rammen.
> Steht euer Auto in der Werkstatt und ist nach zwei Std nicht fertig werdet ihr auch nicht darauf bestehen fahruntauglich auf die Strasse gelassen zu werden.
> Wenn man dann liest "oh bis 15 Uhr down, ich hät noch zwei Std länger schlafen können". Geh mal um die Ecke, kauf dir ne Zeitung, schlag die Stellenanzeigen auf, vielleicht ändert sich was an deinem Leben.
> WOW ist ein Spiel und sollte nicht der Lebensinhalt sein.



Endlich! Er ist die Antwort auf die Frage: Was ist grün und frisst Steine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elessor (19. November 2008)

ja proudmoore is oben, ciao dann leute^^


----------



## Shedanhul (19. November 2008)

SPIELEENN ICH WILL WOW SPIEEELEN



Spaß beiseite.
AUch Dethecus zählt nun zu den Server die wieder on sin


----------



## Tyraila (19. November 2008)

Sharwen schrieb:


> Na, wenn dann koch ich für meinen Freund.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




 :< gibt nur 2.50g .. kannst aussuchen schmatzer oder yogurt


----------



## Mikaster (19. November 2008)

Plakner schrieb:


> Die Apokalyptischen Reiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh Calvin and Hobbes! <3 Einer der besten Comics 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 



Sinitas schrieb:


> Nera´thor Du M***** , ********* , ********* ,**** ,H******+, server  ich kapiers nich ist immer der erste der off ist und der letzte der on kommt -.-



wieso überrascht es mich nicht das du auch nera'thorianer bist 0_o


----------



## Dömage (19. November 2008)

einpaar server sind schon wieder on...

aber ich denke mal Antonidas wird erst um 1800 on kommen ...


----------



## Tartix (19. November 2008)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA GILNEAS IST DA


----------



## Robert_88 (19. November 2008)

Realmpool : Todbringer auch noch offline 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


wirds halt heut etwas länger werden beim lvln


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

VvCHandavV schrieb:


> Wie du siehst ist es sehr ruhig geworden ^^ Und ja, ein paar sind wieder online
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mir is des egal... ich muss net zwingend tocken....


----------



## Ezazdin (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> darf mein mann seine M16 mitbringen? XD



klar... aber nich wundern wenn dann aus nem kilometer entfernung n schuß einer arctiv warfare magnum zu vernehmen is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Claze (19. November 2008)

also Onyxia is on. Anscheinend gibts kein Hotfix. Baba und *daumendrück*, dass eure Realms auch bald wieder on sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (19. November 2008)

RAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAXXXXXXXXXXXxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (19. November 2008)

Crystania schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




vermillion  un d vermillion pt.2 ^^


----------



## MinaLestat (19. November 2008)

omg madmorten is online^^ einer der sonst immer als letzter online geht o.O


----------



## VvCHandavV (19. November 2008)

Tartix schrieb:


> JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA GILNEAS IST DA




Und damit werde ich mich wohl auch verabschieden *g*
Man sieht sich dann *in die Runde wink*


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Ezazdin schrieb:


> klar... aber nich wundern wenn dann aus nem kilometer entfernung n schuß einer arctiv warfare magnum zu vernehmen is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nur des gute is... er hat eine ^^


----------



## Ezazdin (19. November 2008)

btw:

Blackhand (todbringer) online....


cya next mittwoch und so


----------



## Tyraila (19. November 2008)

MinaLestat schrieb:


> omg madmorten is online^^ einer der sonst immer als letzter online geht o.O




omg test ich mal bin ja auf Madmortem hrhr


----------



## VvCHandavV (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> mir is des egal... ich muss net zwingend tocken....



Ich hab aba ein Date *lach* So nu binsch aba wech ^^


----------



## pingu77 (19. November 2008)

dann haste wohl Wait and Bleed noch nich gehört, ich find des is des beste


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

*Strohballen fliegen umher*


----------



## Sharwen (19. November 2008)

Tyraila schrieb:


> :< gibt nur 2.50g .. kannst aussuchen schmatzer oder yogurt



na, nix dergleichen. ich will n' Lebkuchen


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> mir is des egal... ich muss net zwingend tocken....




gute einstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MinaLestat (19. November 2008)

Tyraila schrieb:


> omg test ich mal bin ja auf Madmortem hrhr



des is ja cool find hier so selten welche von madmortem in den foren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (19. November 2008)

Zirkel wir wollen dich wieder haben. =(


----------



## Plakner (19. November 2008)

Oh Calvin and Hobbes! <3 Einer der besten Comics 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Pester Post den ich seit langem gelesen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Tyraila schrieb:


> omg test ich mal bin ja auf Madmortem hrhr




nene wow ist net gut^^

flauschschaf^^


----------



## TheKid619 (19. November 2008)

Aegwynn ist on!!! yeah endlich


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> gute einstellung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na des mit Sucht war mal... kommt sicher nich mehr ^^


----------



## Locaseraphin (19. November 2008)

Azshara ist on...cya=)


----------



## Raden1989 (19. November 2008)

Kil´Jeaden online ^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> na des mit Sucht war mal... kommt sicher nich mehr ^^




naja ich meinte eher damit ich hier net so alleine bin^^


----------



## Plakner (19. November 2008)

Blackrock on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

gehts in dem Thread net um ServerDOWN?


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja ich meinte eher damit ich hier net so alleine bin^^



lol egomane XD


----------



## Jings (19. November 2008)

Ich will meinen account wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will auch wieder drauf warten das server on kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rottenbone (19. November 2008)

ambossar wieder on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tramadol (19. November 2008)

Krag' (Kack die Wand an) Jin wieder am hizzle owee


----------



## QcK (19. November 2008)

Rajaxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HordeCrusher (19. November 2008)

wurst wurst wurst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marmeduke (19. November 2008)

Hmpf Amanthul angeblich schon komm aber net rein..angeblich konnte mein addon nicht erkannt werden. Spiel aber schon längste zeit damit..Kennt jemand von euch das prob?


----------



## imbar1 (19. November 2008)

Shattrath ist online ^^


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

omg dass die Server wieder gehen sieht man doch auf der Page von WoW Oo


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> lol egomane XD



*hust*

ach was


ich meine so neben der arbeit ein nettes gespräch mit einer netten dame ist doch auch mal was schönes^^


----------



## grolaurc (19. November 2008)

Der Rat von Dalaran online =)

LOVE YA BLIZZARD


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> omg dass die Server wieder gehen sieht man doch auf der Page von WoW Oo



nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die serverliste auf der wow seit ist seit jahren buggy^^


----------



## HordeCrusher (19. November 2008)

malle wieder on (nein nicht malfurion   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Marmeduke schrieb:


> Hmpf Amanthul angeblich schon komm aber net rein..angeblich konnte mein addon nicht erkannt werden. Spiel aber schon längste zeit damit..Kennt jemand von euch das prob?



Blizz Foren....


----------



## Blackmarco (19. November 2008)

Marmeduke schrieb:


> Hmpf Amanthul angeblich schon komm aber net rein..angeblich konnte mein addon nicht erkannt werden. Spiel aber schon längste zeit damit..Kennt jemand von euch das prob?





Warte einfach mal biss 15 Uhr mag sein das dann wieder alles geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. Aman'Thul FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damnation1988 (19. November 2008)

YEAH REXXAR IS ONLINE...cu.....vllt in rl..leben ja en paar in Nürnberg


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dann ausprobieren ^^

oder Realmforen....


----------



## Jings (19. November 2008)

Achja natsumee ;D du hattest mir ja letzten mittwoch oder so paar anti-vir programme empfolen hab jetzt mal bei blizz geschaut und mir avira anti-vir geholt ein durchlauf 3 trojaner die auch laut blizz als keylogger viren bekannt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jings (19. November 2008)

Nya verabschiede mich dann auch vorerst... was für die schule tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x.Ne0n (19. November 2008)

huihuihui Pere is auch wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Jings schrieb:


> Achja natsumee ;D du hattest mir ja letzten mittwoch oder so paar anti-vir programme empfolen hab jetzt mal bei blizz geschaut und mir avira anti-vir geholt ein durchlauf 3 trojaner die auch laut blizz als keylogger viren bekannt sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mhm oke naja ich weis ja net was du mit so vielen trojanen machst^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> dann ausprobieren ^^
> 
> oder Realmforen....




hat vorhin nciht jemand gesagt wowo forum ist down?^^


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hat vorhin nciht jemand gesagt wowo forum ist down?^^



ja abba etz doch nimma


----------



## Imseos (19. November 2008)

Silberne hand si da ich muss wech


----------



## HordeCrusher (19. November 2008)

wozu ein chat wenn man ein spammforum hat


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> ja abba etz doch nimma



ja keine ahnung^^

keine zeit da drauf zu gehen^^


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja keine ahnung^^
> 
> keine zeit da drauf zu gehen^^



^^ aber ich glaub ich geh auch mal... kleine schläft so schön...


----------



## Nowinchki (19. November 2008)

Aman'thul ist endlich wieder online....


----------



## BadVoodoo (19. November 2008)

Onyxia is auch wieder da


----------



## Ours (19. November 2008)

Terrordar is on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Ours schrieb:


> Terrordar is on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich kenne dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

toll super jetzt lässt ihr mich alle alleine hier -.-


----------



## Aratosao (19. November 2008)

Arhoi Pingus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (19. November 2008)

zuluhed is auch on


----------



## Aratosao (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> toll super jetzt lässt ihr mich alle alleine hier -.-


Ich bin doch noch da *tröst* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

mhm hab aber vor dir geschrieben^^

naja bevorzuge aber das mich ne frau töstet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm hab aber vor dir geschrieben^^
> 
> naja bevorzuge aber das mich ne frau töstet
> 
> ...


jaja^^


*xelruf*


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

nichts jaja ist so^^


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (19. November 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Ich bin doch noch da *tröst*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rexxar ist auch wieder da... anscheinend arbeiten manche Techniker-Teams schneller ^^ Seit BC-Release ist der Support auf Rexxar richtig gut geworden, dabei gehörten wir davor noch zu den Schlusslichtern.


----------



## Aratosao (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nichts jaja ist so^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*dumdidum*


----------



## !c3crush3r (19. November 2008)

refra schrieb:


> zuluhed is auch on



Ysera ist auch wieder on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shijnja (19. November 2008)

Da hat man Nachtschicht steht um 12 auf, will noch bischen spielen und dann sowas ... grml....

Nun kann ich nur 3 Stunden spielen heute *G*


----------



## Aratosao (19. November 2008)

Bin denn mal Navyfield zocken. Bis später leute.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

siehst du nieman d a-.-


----------



## PTK (19. November 2008)

doch doch ich bin doch auch noch da


----------



## Ren3gaid (19. November 2008)

JUHU endlich alle server wieder on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Jouma (19. November 2008)

ihr seid ja lustig...^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

naja interessant wie shcnell heir alle abgehauen sind -.-


----------



## Totnu (19. November 2008)

Na heute hats ja mal wieder lange gedauert ^^

Aber: Die Ewige Wacht ist auch wieder da seit min 20 min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ob das wohl son freien Spieltag gibt?


----------



## Blutdürster (19. November 2008)

Wir bitten um ihr Verständnis.        NEIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

bin noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt hör des lamentieren auf ^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> bin noch da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ja mimimi was soll ich noch in dne 2 stunden machen? und hast meinen vorletzten post gesehen bevor du weg gegangen bsit?^^


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja mimimi was soll ich noch in dne 2 stunden machen? und hast meinen vorletzten post gesehen bevor du weg gegangen bsit?^^



des mitm wow forum? Oo


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> des mitm wow forum? Oo




ne mom ich grab es shcnel aus^^


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

okay XD


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> lol egomane XD



*hust*

ach was


ich meine so neben der arbeit ein nettes gespräch mit einer netten dame ist doch auch mal was schönes^^

________________________________________________________________________________

der da


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Oo wo kommt der denn her? XD

2 Std musst noch?


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Oo wo kommt der denn her? XD
> 
> 2 Std musst noch?




naja war zweit letzter post auf ner seite -.-


ehm joa bis 16.00^^


----------



## pflock (19. November 2008)

lol welche ideen ein paar haben wen ein patch day ist bzw wäre.
die wo schon seit anfang an WoW spielen, wissen, dass es früher extrem verschiessen war am mittwoch zu zocken, weil da ja auch noch mc oder bwl war. heute sind es ja nur noch hotfix oder gaaaaanz kleine patches.


so haben wir wenigstens immer am mittwoch zeit um in die foren zu gehen ?!


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

geht doch... hast nix zu tun oder warum kannst hier so mithalten? ^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> geht doch... hast nix zu tun oder warum kannst hier so mithalten? ^^



multitaskingfähig^^


----------



## Manuiii (19. November 2008)

server sind wieder on^^


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

pflock schrieb:


> lol welche ideen ein paar haben wen ein patch day ist bzw wäre.
> die wo schon seit anfang an WoW spielen, wissen, dass es früher extrem verschiessen war am mittwoch zu zocken, weil da ja auch noch mc oder bwl war. heute sind es ja nur noch hotfix oder gaaaaanz kleine patches.
> 
> 
> so haben wir wenigstens immer am mittwoch zeit um in die foren zu gehen ?!



hä?


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Manuiii schrieb:


> server sind wieder on^^



Neeee echt? XD


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> multitaskingfähig^^



lol also nix zu tun ^^


btw ^^ http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/fotostrecke-36127.html


----------



## migraene (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Neeee echt? XD





also deine signatur geht ja mal garnicht...


----------



## kekei (19. November 2008)

DIE SERVER SIND WIEDER ONLINE!!!!!



Und zwar die WAR-Server *haha!*

hach mist hab gerade alles gelesen...sind die WoW-Server auch wieder am laufen?


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> lol also nix zu tun ^^



naja geht

sagen wir mal angenehme arbeit^^


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

migraene schrieb:


> also deine signatur geht ja mal garnicht...



warum denn net?


----------



## Plakner (19. November 2008)

kekei schrieb:


> DIE SERVER SIND WIEDER ONLINE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Und zwar die WAR-Server *haha!*



Blöd nur das ein WoW Server sogar offline noch besser is als ein online WAR Server


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

das beste bild mti dem velo verstecken ist am coolsten^^


----------



## Jings (19. November 2008)

So bin dann auch wieder da... so halb jedenfalls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## migraene (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> warum denn net?




Und ob ich schon wanderte durchs finstere Tal,
so verspüre ich keine Furcht,
denn ich bin die absolut gemeinste Drecksau in diesem verdammten Tal!

I my Soldier!

und dann das irakteil darunter?naja man weiß ja wie die arme zivilbevölkerung im irak unter diesen "gemeinen drecksäuen" leidet...

oder versteh ich den ausspruch nur falsch?


----------



## Wingblade (19. November 2008)

Wenns mal wieder länger dauert, schnapp dir n snickers


----------



## kekei (19. November 2008)

@Plakner Du scheinst ohne dein WoW unter schweren psychischen Störungen zu leiden...


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> das beste bild mti dem velo verstecken ist am coolsten^^



mit den Montenbykes? XD

bei der Fotostrecke bin ich voll abgebrochen


----------



## Plakner (19. November 2008)

kekei schrieb:


> @Plakner Du scheinst ohne dein WoW unter schweren psychischen Störungen zu leiden...



Wieso ohne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> warum denn net?



Weil er´s nich kapiert...


Huhu übrigens...bin aber auch schon wieder weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> mit den Montenbykes? XD
> 
> bei der Fotostrecke bin ich voll abgebrochen



ne das letzte ^^

das dem widerliche fahrräder werden versteckt oder so


----------



## kekei (19. November 2008)

Plakner schrieb:


> Wieso ohne?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil ich immernoch nicht auf dem neusten stand bin ob WoW wieder läuft...hatte gerade gedacht das es das nicht tut :O
Ich starte dann mal das Heavy Metal Event-cya~


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

migraene schrieb:


> Und ob ich schon wanderte durchs finstere Tal,
> so verspüre ich keine Furcht,
> denn ich bin die absolut gemeinste Drecksau in diesem verdammten Tal!
> 
> ...




gemeine Drecksäue? Schon mal die Soldaten der Army gefragt was diese von dem Krieg halten? Nein wahrscheinlich nicht, sonst hättest du dich nicht zu so einer Aussage hinreissen lassen. Mein Mann wäre auch lieber hier bei seiner Familie (mir und unserer 3 Monate alten Tochter) geblieben, aber er hat den Scheiß Job, also muss er ihn auch machen... dass mein halbes Herz da unten ist, heißt dass mein Mann da unten ist.

Und du weißt wie die Zivilbevölkerung unter denen leidet? DAS bezweifel ich, oder warst du selbst unten? Ich denke nicht... und Leute als gemeine Drecksäue zu beschimpfen finde ich ganz schön dreist... besonders die schöne Verallgemeinerung... überlassen wir das Denken der Bildzeitung oder wie?!

Der erste Spruch hat zwar nix mit dem Rest zu tun aber ok (ist n Bibelzitat etwas verändert)... und ja ich liebe meinen Soldaten, soll ich ihn net lieben nur weil er Soldat ist?


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

lf Teleporter...


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne das letzte ^^
> 
> das dem widerliche fahrräder werden versteckt oder so



joa des is gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cool ist auch das Wiederwillige Parken XD

"Nein, ich will nicht auf den Parkplatz parken..." XD


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

ich weis ich weis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sag mal was machst du jetzt?^^


----------



## Qonix (19. November 2008)

Na, immer noch down?


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich weis ich weis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich?


----------



## migraene (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> gemeine Drecksäue? Schon mal die Soldaten der Army gefragt was diese von dem Krieg halten? Nein wahrscheinlich nicht, sonst hättest du dich nicht zu so einer Aussage hinreissen lassen. Mein Mann wäre auch lieber hier bei seiner Familie (mir und unserer 3 Monate alten Tochter) geblieben, aber er hat den Scheiß Job, also muss er ihn auch machen... dass mein halbes Herz da unten ist, heißt dass mein Mann da unten ist.
> 
> Und du weißt wie die Zivilbevölkerung unter denen leidet? DAS bezweifel ich, oder warst du selbst unten? Ich denke nicht... und Leute als gemeine Drecksäue zu beschimpfen finde ich ganz schön dreist... besonders die schöne Verallgemeinerung... überlassen wir das Denken der Bildzeitung oder wie?!
> 
> Der erste Spruch hat zwar nix mit dem Rest zu tun aber ok (ist n Bibelzitat etwas verändert)... und ja ich liebe meinen Soldaten, soll ich ihn net lieben nur weil er Soldat ist?


 
OhhhKeeehhh, da das Bibielzitat nicht zu der signatur gehört, siehts ja schon ganz anders aus,dann paßt es ja.
Aber wie gesagt er hat sich den job ausgesucht, nech?


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Na, immer noch down?



lies ca. 3 Seiten vorher XD


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

migraene schrieb:


> OhhhKeeehhh, da das Bibielzitat nicht zu der signatur gehört, siehts ja schon ganz anders aus,dann paßt es ja.
> Aber wie gesagt er hat sich den job ausgesucht, nech?




Ja, als es den Irakkrieg noch nicht gab ^^

Sagst du zu nem Polizist der erschossen wird auch (bzw zu deren Angehörigen): Er hat sich den Job ausgesucht, oder?


----------



## asszudemi (19. November 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Na, immer noch down?


jepp 
bis 15 uhr *gähn*


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

asszudemi schrieb:


> jepp
> bis 15 uhr *gähn*



er hat den Serverstart verpennt?! Oo


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Na, immer noch down?




nei sind scho wieder online


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> er hat den Serverstart verpennt?! Oo




ja ich meinte dich

und ich suche immernoch einen teleporter


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja ich meinte dich
> 
> und ich suche immernoch einen teleporter



verkrampft dasitzen weil meine Kleine auf meinem Schoß eingeschlafen is XD und des in so einer unmöglichen Position XD <--- das hab ich gemacht XD

und für was brauchst du nen Teleporter?


deine Zitate waren auch schon mal korrekter ^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> verkrampft dasitzen weil meine Kleine auf meinem Schoß eingeschlafen is XD und des in so einer unmöglichen Position XD <--- das hab ich gemacht XD
> 
> und für was brauchst du nen Teleporter?
> 
> ...




naja so mus ich keine 3 stunden fahren um meine fruendin zu sehen ....



ja sry wegen zitate aber zu faul da deinen post zu suchen um richtig zu zitieren die person ist ja die gleiche^^


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja so mus ich keine 3 stunden fahren um meine fruendin zu sehen ....
> 
> 
> 
> ja sry wegen zitate aber zu faul da deinen post zu suchen um richtig zu zitieren die person ist ja die gleiche^^



3 Std? Wow des is aber ne ganze Ecke weg...


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> 3 Std? Wow des is aber ne ganze Ecke weg...



naja sie Wohnt halt in Deutschland


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja sie Wohnt halt in Deutschland



XD des hört sich ungewohnt an...

dann zieh doch von der Schweiz nach DE ^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

ne sicher net^^

ich gehe niemals freiwillig nach Deutschland^^

Schweiz > Deutschland^^

und wen alles gut geht zeiht sie in die schweiz nächstes jahr und macht hier ein jahr die ausildung weiter


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

XD stimmt... freiwillig nach DE XD was für ne Vorstellung....

Mein Mann will in DE bleiben... mir isses lieber, hab hier Freunde, Verwante usw... würde er in die USA wollen... hm weiß net...


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

naja ich mag USA nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bleib ich lieber in der schweiz wenigstens alles neutral^^


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

^^ ich mag nur die meisten Präsidenten net... die machen iwie nix gescheites aus dem land....


----------



## Skullzigg (19. November 2008)

jo es ist heute mittwoch und server wieder down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> ^^ ich mag nur die meisten Präsidenten net... die machen iwie nix gescheites aus dem land....



naja normal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


haben sie auch nie gemacht nur krieg krieg krieg


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Joa leider... aber wennst in den USA bist kann dir net großartig was passieren dabei XD


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

naja sei dir da net so sicher^^


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

naja, die meiste Zeit bist sicher (wenn man die Natur ausser Acht lässt XD)


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

ach was ich glaube in der natur bist am sichersten^^


oke aber die Deutschen schulen spinnen auch alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wen ich es so mti der Schweiz vergleiche^^


----------



## blacktor (19. November 2008)

*auch mal reinschau*

hm ich hänge noch immer in der arbeit *grumml*

need lvl 76 -.-


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> *auch mal reinschau*
> 
> hm ich hänge noch immer in der arbeit *grumml*
> 
> need lvl 76 -.-



Ihr habt wenigstens irgendwann Feierabend....


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Ihr habt wenigstens irgendwann Feierabend....




irgendwann^^


----------



## Jings (19. November 2008)

Hehe so langsam bin ich doch froh das ich noch 2 jahre schule vor mir habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so wie ich das immer höre wielang die meisten leute arbeiten Oo


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Jings schrieb:


> Hehe so langsam bin ich doch froh das ich noch 2 jahre schule vor mir habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



16.00

schule hatte ich immer länger weist wir in der schweiz haben nicht shcon um 1-2 schulaus


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> irgendwann^^



ich in ca. 18 Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (19. November 2008)

Hast du glück ich muss in nem halben Jahr raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine schöne schulzeit ist dan vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Hast du glück ich muss in nem halben Jahr raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oo ich bin Mutter... ich hab keine Schule mehr von innen gesehen seit... *lass kurz rechnen* ca. 7 Jahren oder so


----------



## neo1986 (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Oo ich bin Mutter... ich hab keine Schule mehr von innen gesehen seit... *lass kurz rechnen* ca. 7 Jahren oder so


Nein nicht du du warst bloß so schnell das galt Jings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jings (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Oo ich bin Mutter... ich hab keine Schule mehr von innen gesehen seit... *lass kurz rechnen* ca. 7 Jahren oder so



er meinte auch mich glaube ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nya ich habs gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9te klasse 3mal kurz nach 12 und 2 mal kurz nach 1 schluss muhaha xD


----------



## neo1986 (19. November 2008)

Jings schrieb:


> er meinte auch mich glaube ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Röchtich


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Jaaaaaa, is ja gut *in die ecke stell und schäm*


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> ich in ca. 18 Jahren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mhm wen kein zweites kind so in 10 jahren kommt^^


----------



## neo1986 (19. November 2008)

Jings schrieb:


> er meinte auch mich glaube ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja wenn ich den Job bekomme auf den ich misch beworben habe arbeite ich von 6-13:00 uhr auch ganz gut.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm wen kein zweites kind so in 10 jahren kommt^^



nee in ca. 2 Jahren soll noch eins kommen ^^ des wars dann... Mein Mann meinte er macht ne Vasektomie... oder wie des geschrieben wird XD


----------



## Jings (19. November 2008)

was macht ihr eig. grad so nebenbei? ausser hier zu schreiben? mir ist soooo langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Jings schrieb:


> was macht ihr eig. grad so nebenbei? ausser hier zu schreiben? mir ist soooo langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



meine Kleine hält mich auf Trab so nebenbei XD


----------



## neo1986 (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> nee in ca. 2 Jahren soll noch eins kommen ^^ des wars dann... Mein Mann meinte er macht ne *Vasektomie*... oder wie des geschrieben wird XD



Hää wasen das?


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Jings schrieb:


> was macht ihr eig. grad so nebenbei? ausser hier zu schreiben? mir ist soooo langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




arbeiten



und ws zum teufel ist ne vasektomie?? -.-


klingt nicht jungendfrei^^

also ncihts für jings^^


----------



## neo1986 (19. November 2008)

Jings schrieb:


> was macht ihr eig. grad so nebenbei? ausser hier zu schreiben? mir ist soooo langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nur hier schreiben in den verschiedenen foren "wie viele h spielt ihr...."
Und warten bis ich um 16:00 WOW spieln darf


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> arbeiten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



google mal ^^


----------



## Jings (19. November 2008)

Achso na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja könnt eig. auch mal bissl für schule lernen nebenbei *hust*


----------



## Jings (19. November 2008)

Is das sone art kastrieren? das der Mann keine spermien mehr erzeugen kann oder wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

naja hat sicher was mti dem zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur das es denk ich mal nicht shcmerz den wer würde das freiwillig machen ...^^


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

Jings schrieb:


> Is das sone art kastrieren? das der man keine spermien mehr erzeugen kann oder wie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



beim kastrieren kann er gar nix mehr.... vasektomie is ne sterilisation ^^


----------



## Jings (19. November 2008)

achso ja ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei scrubs hatten die das letztens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw dr. cox oder wie der geschrieben wird....


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> beim kastrieren kann er gar nix mehr.... vasektomie is ne sterilisation ^^




och arme daroia er kann dann gar nichts mehr *gg* musst halt verzichten^^

naja thema wechsel

schönes wetter nicht?

naja wobei grad nicht ne...^^


----------



## neo1986 (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> och arme daroia er kann dann gar nichts mehr *gg* musst halt verzichten^^
> 
> naja thema wechsel
> 
> ...


Bei mir is das wetter zimlich sch*** Bewölkt,kalt einfach eklig naja muss ja net raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jings (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> och arme daroia er kann dann gar nichts mehr *gg* musst halt verzichten^^
> 
> naja thema wechsel
> 
> ...



scheiß wetter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine klamotten waren komplett durchnässt als ich zuhause angekommen bin heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (19. November 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Bei mir is das wetter zimlich sch*** Bewölkt,kalt einfach eklig naja muss ja net raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sieht hier genauso aus...


so bin mal weg.... cu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

naja regnen tut es ja nicht^^

wir hatten sogar 2 stunden sonne^^


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> sieht hier genauso aus...
> 
> 
> so bin mal weg.... cu
> ...




mhm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oke dann bald wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jings (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja regnen tut es ja nicht^^
> 
> wir hatten sogar 2 stunden sonne^^



Man habt ihr das gut in der Schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich wohn halt nord-deutschland hier ist irgendwie meisten doofes wetter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

Jings schrieb:


> Man habt ihr das gut in der Schweiz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kann ich mir denken^^

naja süddeutschland ist nicht besser

jedesmal wen ich zu meiner freundin fahre kurz nach der grenze ist das wetter IMMER schlechter


----------



## neo1986 (19. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> sieht hier genauso aus...
> 
> 
> so bin mal weg.... cu
> ...


Jo me ² wow ruft.
Viel spaß noch.


----------



## neo1986 (19. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> kann ich mir denken^^
> 
> naja süddeutschland ist nicht besser
> 
> jedesmal wen ich zu meiner freundin fahre kurz nach der grenze ist das wetter IMMER schlechter


Im westen is es auch net besser.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Im westen is es auch net besser.




dachte bist weg?^^


----------



## QcK (19. November 2008)

Ich hab noch Kartoffelsuppe vom Mittagessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mag wer noch nen Teller? mit rinderfilet stücken :>


----------



## phexus (19. November 2008)

Server noch down?


----------



## QcK (19. November 2008)

nö


----------



## phexus (19. November 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> Server noch down?


ok, das is ne klare Antwort, 5min keine Reaktion. Viel Spass


----------



## BleaKill (19. November 2008)

Zocken!^^


----------



## BleaKill (19. November 2008)

Zocken!^^


----------



## uragano (26. November 2008)

First! *heul*


----------



## vyse84 (26. November 2008)

bis jetzt hats mich noch nie gestört. allerdings war ich gerade am äonenleben farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


muss noch ein paar alchie skillpunkte machen


----------



## Gast20180212 (26. November 2008)

JETZT wo ich nicht pennen kann ARGH xD


----------



## uragano (26. November 2008)

Naja, im moment hat jeder wieder was zu tun, deshalb spürt man das mehr wenn man nicht zocken kann.
Vor den Release war es mir eig Wurscht wenn die ganzen Server down waren. Aber zur Zeit hab ich das Gefühl ich verpasse was. 

Naja, trotzdem sind die Wartungsarbeiten notwendig und wir sollten dafür Verständnis haben. Aber heulen darf man trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## da.rt1895 (26. November 2008)

naja, da hol ich mir erstmal nen kaffee und geh mal eine kleine runde mit dem hund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20180212 (26. November 2008)

man hat ja noch buffed und http://worldofwarcraft.mmocluster.com/inde...b=&start=20
das erheitert um die uhrzeit xD


----------



## Wowpirat (26. November 2008)

moin

bin jetzt schon gespannt, wie lange es diesmal dauert. 
ich nutze die zeit oft, um mich durch die foren zu lesen, infos zu sammeln oder in den itemlisten zu stöbern. 
für viele andere ist es die möglichkeit sich ins bett zu legen, ums rl zu kümmern, mal wieder zur schule zu gehn oder sich endlich nen job zu suchen.


----------



## Suske (26. November 2008)

*gähhhhhn* Guten morgen *gähhhhhn*

Mensch, da werd ich um 6 Uhr wach und dann ist Mittwoch =(


----------



## Bumbumlee (26. November 2008)

hehe das kenn ich mit dem 6 uhr wach werden ^^ gut das es noch genug andere dinge im leben gibt die man 
alternativ machen kann :-) kaffee trinken....


----------



## soul6 (26. November 2008)

Auch von mir einen schönen Mittwoch Morgen an alle :-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffentlich dauert´s heute nicht wieder so lange wie letzte Woche (will bei einem Char heut die 80 voll machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Na bis dahin ist Kaffee angesagt...... und buffed stöbern..... ach ja, da war noch was ? mmmhhh ? 
was war denn das ? 
ACH : Reallife   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy


----------



## uragano (26. November 2008)

soul6 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich dauert´s heute nicht wieder so lange wie letzte Woche



/sign




soul6 schrieb:


> ACH : Reallife
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was ist das??? Neuer Patch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suske (26. November 2008)

Wie war das noch, achja : Reallife is was für leute, die mit Drachen nicht klar kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (26. November 2008)

Morgen alle zusammen

*kaffee hinstell*

so nun erstmal gemütlich frühstücken


----------



## Suske (26. November 2008)

*Brötchen zum Kaffee leg* so noch fix Milch und Zucker hol =)


----------



## n3tch3r (26. November 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen ^^ 
Erstmal von der Nachtschicht erholen *Kaffee schlürf*


----------



## Dollohow (26. November 2008)

Da hat man schon Urlaub und wird trotzdem um 6 Uhr wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na gut dann bissel WoW zocken denk ich und dann is Serverwartung^^


----------



## Suske (26. November 2008)

Dollohow schrieb:


> Da hat man schon Urlaub und wird trotzdem um 6 Uhr wach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mir gehts genauso =(


----------



## Jings (26. November 2008)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja bin dann auch zur Schule und wieder cya 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nashan (26. November 2008)

Guten Morgen.

Ich meine, dafür, dass ich gestern in der Stadt 60 Tannenbäume aufgestellt habe und mich heute ab 10Uhr mit ca. 400 Kindern rumschlagen darf, die diese dann schmücken werden, kann Blizzard mich auch an einem Mittwoch Morgen spielen lassen. 

Da steht man dann um 6Uhr auf um seine Freundin zur Arbeit zu fahren und kann dann nichtmal spielen. 

... wobei ich jetzt die Zeit nutzen kann um mich zu fragen, warum ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass heute Freitag ist und ich mich auf's WE gefreut habe. 

Weiß jetzt gar nicht was ich machen soll. *gelangweilt_auf_internetseiten_nach_dessous_für_freundin_sucht*


----------



## Strupp (26. November 2008)

wielang geht das nochmal normal mittwochs? *schnirch* mirs fad


----------



## Aerona (26. November 2008)

Bla schon Mittwoch sons Mist...^^


----------



## Nashan (26. November 2008)

Strupp schrieb:


> wielang geht das nochmal normal mittwochs? *schnirch* mirs fad



Bis 11Uhr.


----------



## Claze (26. November 2008)

Moin moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sage vorraus *in die Zauberkugel guck*, dass die Realms diese Woche pünktlich an den Start gehen werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So erstmal die *gute morgen Music* anwerf: KoRn - Wake up hate.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragine (26. November 2008)

Ein wunderschönen Guten Morgen
*erstmal ne Tasse Schwarzer Kaffee rumreichen*
Server mal wieder down aber das stört mich nciht denn seit gestern 17;13 geht animax also hock ich mich nu vor die glozte bis um 11 uhr hoffe ich mal^^


----------



## Nashan (26. November 2008)

Dragine schrieb:


> Ein wunderschönen Guten Morgen
> *erstmal ne Tasse Schwarzer Kaffee rumreichen*
> Server mal wieder down aber das stört mich nciht denn seit gestern 17;13 geht animax also hock ich mich nu vor die glozte bis um 11 uhr hoffe ich mal^^



Darf ich mir auch Milch und Zucker in meinen Kaffee machen? 

*eine hand voll prinzenrolle in den thread schmeisst*


----------



## Aerona (26. November 2008)

Ach papperlapapp Glotze ich überbrücke die Zeit mit SCHULE! xD (~.~)


----------



## Natsumee (26. November 2008)

guten morgen

*auf Fynni wart*


----------



## Dragine (26. November 2008)

> Darf ich mir auch Milch und Zucker in meinen Kaffee machen?
> 
> *eine hand voll prinzenrolle in den thread schmeisst*



ich biete dir an Eiskalte Milch Gesüßte Ziegenmilch Herbe Robbenmilch Yetimilch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (26. November 2008)

morgen bin auch mal wieder am start! Jemand kalte nudeln?


----------



## Nashan (26. November 2008)

Dragine schrieb:


> ich biete dir an Eiskalte Milch Gesüßte Ziegenmilch Herbe Robbenmilch Yetimilch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Einmal die Yetimilch bitte. Wo bleibt der Zucker?



Crash_hunter schrieb:


> morgen bin auch mal wieder am start! Jemand kalte nudeln?



ähmmmmm ...





... nein.


----------



## Natsumee (26. November 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> morgen bin auch mal wieder am start! Jemand kalte nudeln?




ne danke darfst selber futtern^^


----------



## Dragine (26. November 2008)

> Einmal die Yetimilch bitte. Wo bleibt der Zucker?



einmal Zuckerpops für Nashan
was besseres hab ich nicht gefunden


----------



## GaBBakulose (26. November 2008)

moin moin 

<---- in die küche geht eine kanne kaffee hohlt und in die mitte des forum tisches stellt 

noch 2 std 42 min ^^

mfg


----------



## Nashan (26. November 2008)

Vielen Dank!

*sich mit seinem frischen kaffee und T'chalis Wasserpfeife gemütlich macht*



GaBBakulose schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> <---- in die küche geht eine kanne kaffee hohlt und in die mitte des forum tisches stellt
> 
> ...



Habe den Rest der Yetimilch dazu gestellt. Zucker ist leider schon alle.


----------



## Longdrink (26. November 2008)

jaja... auch papa ist gestern endlich mit seinem lecker todesritter 80 geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bei euch so???


----------



## Dragine (26. November 2008)

*sich neben Nashan sezten und mit ziehen*


----------



## GaBBakulose (26. November 2008)

Longdrink schrieb:


> jaja... auch papa ist gestern endlich mit seinem lecker todesritter 80 geworden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


noch 76 und muss grad unterstadt zurückerobern ^^


----------



## Nashan (26. November 2008)

Dragine schrieb:


> *sich neben Nashan sezten und mit ziehen*



Hast du Kekse mit? meine sind alle leer. Oder soll ich schnell welche holen gehen?


----------



## gehhamsterbn (26. November 2008)

da schwenzt mal die schule und die server sind down... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragine (26. November 2008)

> Hast du Kekse mit? meine sind alle leer. Oder soll ich schnell welche holen gehen?


Herbeigezauberter Manakeks sind von gestern aber die halten ja noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GaBBakulose (26. November 2008)

Dragine schrieb:


> Herbeigezauberter Manakeks sind von gestern aber die halten ja noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jo sollten noch gehen 

mit denen kommt man wenigstens aus den puschen ^^


----------



## Nashan (26. November 2008)

Dragine schrieb:


> Herbeigezauberter Manakeks sind von gestern aber die halten ja noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



'Von gestern' gibt es bei mir nicht! 

*sich auf den weg macht und frische kekse aus dem ofen holt*

Bitte.


----------



## Dragine (26. November 2008)

> Von Gestern' gibt es bei mir nicht!
> 
> *sich auf den weg macht und frische kekse aus dem ofen holt*



ok Danke


----------



## Nashan (26. November 2008)

Nichts zu danken, aber nicht alle auf einmal.

Wahhhh (!!!), ich bin gleich umzingelt von 400 Grundschulkindern die Tannenbäume schmücken wollen. Schön, dass gestern Abend noch 2 Kollegen abgesagt haben und mir jetzt nicht helfen können.

- 6 setzen -


----------



## derbolzer (26. November 2008)

Oder doch lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der soll ja auch Lecker schmecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragine (26. November 2008)

> Nichts zu danken, aber nicht alle auf einmal.
> 
> Wahhhh (!!!), ich bin gleich umzingelt von 400 Grundschulkindern die Tannenbäume schmücken wollen. Schön, dass gestern Abend noch 2 Kollegen abgesagt haben und mir jetzt nicht helfen können.
> 
> - 6 setzen -


msst dich als untoter verkleiden dann hasst wohl ruhe^^


----------



## GaBBakulose (26. November 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-24RomGAlo

ansehen und aufdrehen ^^


----------



## Delröy1 (26. November 2008)

es is mittwoch und ich geh arbeiten wie jeden tag....
ironie?


----------



## Nashan (26. November 2008)

derbolzer schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> der soll ja auch Lecker schmecken
> 
> ...



Ist der Strudel frisch? wenn ja, dann 3 x bitte.



Dragine schrieb:


> msst dich als untoter verkleiden dann hasst wohl ruhe^^



Ich bleibe lieber Mensch, da ich durch die Folksfähigkeit mehr/einfacher Ruf bei der Fraktion 'Eltern' bekomme.


----------



## Genomchen (26. November 2008)

@GaBBakulose
Ganz nach meinem Geschmack   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^bäm bäm bäm egal welche Uhrzeit bäm bäm bäm.....


----------



## Natsumee (26. November 2008)

Nashan schrieb:


> Ich bleibe lieber Mensch, da ich durch die Folksfähigkeit mehr/einfacher Ruf bei der Fraktion 'Eltern' bekomme.



also ich würde ja lieber die fähigkeit von den elfen haben und zwar Schattenmimik


----------



## Dragine (26. November 2008)

> ch bleibe lieber Mensch, da ich durch die Folksfähigkeit mehr/einfacher Ruf bei der Fraktion 'Eltern' bekomme.


ok die fraktion auf ehrfürchtig wär schon nice aber ich bleib doch lieber bei Wille der verlassenen ... gerhirnwäsche = 0^^


----------



## Tante V (26. November 2008)

*sich einen Manastrudel mobst und mal eben guten morgen sagt*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




*wieder zur arbeit kriech*


----------



## Dragine (26. November 2008)

so gleich ist es 9 uhr und die server sind nur offöine (noch nciht entwicklung) denke das dauert mal weider länger


----------



## Merlindra (26. November 2008)

ist mal gut so das die server offline sind. zwangsweiße müssen dann alle hardcorezocker auch mal wieder im rl leben


----------



## Wowpirat (26. November 2008)

hurra. endlich gehts weiter. viel spaß euch allen


----------



## Nashan (26. November 2008)

GaBBakulose schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-24RomGAlo
> 
> ansehen und aufdrehen ^^



Bei mir geht es doch eher Richtung Dance/Trance.



Natsumee schrieb:


> also ich würde ja lieber die fähigkeit von den elfen haben und zwar Schattenmimik



Stimmt, auch nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dragine schrieb:


> ok die fraktion auf ehrfürchtig wär schon nice aber ich bleib doch lieber bei Wille der verlassenen ... gerhirnwäsche = 0^^



Stehe jetzt kurz vor Ehrfürchig. Wenn ich in 2 Wochen einen auf Weihnachtsmann mache und mir die Geschichten der Kinder anhören darf werde ich mir danach meine Belohnung abholen dürfen. 

'Urlaub_portstein'
Benutzen:
Portet dich nach Australien.
2 Wochen Abklingzeit.

*freu*


----------



## elrazzor (26. November 2008)

ist euch mal aufgefallen das die nachricht im Launcher vom 24.06 ist^^


----------



## Ducmort (26. November 2008)

Nashan schrieb:


> Ich bleibe lieber Mensch, da ich durch die Folksfähigkeit mehr/einfacher Ruf bei der Fraktion 'Eltern' bekomme.


Folk is ne Musikart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sry, aber ich musste auch mal was posten..^^


----------



## Kimbini (26. November 2008)

ist euch schon aufgefallen, daß beim öffnen des spiels unter "Aktuelles" die Daten der Wartung vom 24.06. zu finden sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (26. November 2008)

*kriecht aus der Schlafhöhle mit verdrücktem Gesicht und murmelt ein gudn morn*

*stopft sich nen Manakeks in den Mund und hält die leere Kaffee-Tasse in die Runde* hat wer Herbe Robbenmilch oder ähnliches zum Mana-Auffüllen, im Notfall auch Kaffee....

*wave*


----------



## Ducmort (26. November 2008)

Kimbini schrieb:


> ist euch schon aufgefallen, daß beim öffnen des spiels unter "Aktuelles" die Daten der Wartung vom 24.06. zu finden sind?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Blizzard hat die Zeit zurückgedreht!!! xD


----------



## Dragine (26. November 2008)

Ich sehe grad das mmorpg der zukunft.... helm aufsetzten start drücken und dann selbst zu hauen und casten^^ 
..grad auf animax .hack//Legend of the Twillght


----------



## Kanalleiche (26. November 2008)

Nein, aber interessant auf was ihr so alles achtet ^^
Also bei mir sind noch alle server down, aber bis 11 denke ich mal werde ich es überleben... Wenn man mal schon einen Tag frei hat dann sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))


----------



## Mebo (26. November 2008)

ich hab ja voll vergessen das heute wartungen sind ^^...hab mir jetzt extra frei genommen ich trottel^^


----------



## Nashan (26. November 2008)

ist euch ... blablabla ... 24.06 ... blabla! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wollte es auch schnell noch geschrieben haben. Bin dann jetzt unterwegs. Viel Spaß euch noch und einen schönen Tag.


----------



## derbolzer (26. November 2008)

aber @Tante V deine Signatur der Link zum Peta und der MArs/sniker aktion schoN heftig 



> Zitat Von TanteV
> Kein Mars für mich!
> wieso?
> darum --> http://www.marscandykills.com/index.asp


----------



## Bansai2006 (26. November 2008)

Ducmort schrieb:


> Blizzard hat die Zeit zurückgedreht!!! xD





Hat die Zeit nicht zurück gedreht sondern macht  das was sie am besten können -->  paste / copy


p.s.  


http://www.noobz-online.com/en/2008/11/19/first/  zum anderen aktuellen Thema


----------



## Ducmort (26. November 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> *kriecht aus der Schlafhöhle mit verdrücktem Gesicht und murmelt ein gudn morn*
> 
> *stopft sich nen Manakeks in den Mund und hält die leere Kaffee-Tasse in die Runde* hat wer Herbe Robbenmilch oder ähnliches zum Mana-Auffüllen, im Notfall auch Kaffee....
> 
> *wave*


*Gibt ihm etwas Erntedanknektar* Bitteschön, mehr habe ich nicht. *Schaut in die Runde* Ich habe vielleicht nen Hunger. Hat jemand grad nen Eintopf parat?


----------



## Sonsbecker (26. November 2008)

guten morgen wartende   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich spendiere ein frühstück:

Kaffee (_____________________)²

Eier 00000000000

Brezn &&&&&&&&&&&

Croissants §§§§§§§§§§

Greift zu, ich schau dann um 13 Uhr wieder rein, wenn die Wartungsarbeiten zum 2. Mal verlängert werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kanalleiche (26. November 2008)

derbolzer schrieb:


> aber @Tante V deine Signatur der Link zum Peta und der MArs/sniker aktion schoN heftig



Ja stimmt, man kennt ja leider inzwischen einiges aber dass sie Süßigkeiten an Tieren ausprobieren?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Testen die da einzelne Inhaltsstoffe auf "Verträglichkeit" oder was sollen eigentlich diese Tests in dem Fall bringen?


----------



## Baldoran (26. November 2008)

na toll...
da hat man in unterstadt einen critical error und fällt beim erneuten einloggen plötzlich durch die welt und was ist dann ?
die server sind down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (26. November 2008)

Eintopf? um die uhrzeit?

hmm Erntedanknektar lecker ... nehm ich auch danke
oh man ich hock hier auf arbeit und es gibt NICHTS zu tun 
nada nischta null
*schnarch*
aber heimgehen macht ja auch keinen sinn weil family nicht im Haus, Server auch down, und bevor wer kommt von wegen aufräumen oder buch lesen
in letzter zeit waren die server oft down und wöchentlich frühjahrsputz machen is doof
und mein aktuelles Buch is grad unspannend das ich keine lust drauf hab, aber bevor ich es nid fertig hab fang ich auch keins von den neuen Büchern an
und spazieren gehen tu ich auch nid weil schnee + regen = doof
neeed help

*kopf tisch kopf tisch*


----------



## Mebo (26. November 2008)

hä steht bei euch im statusfenster auch irgendwas vom Juni ? ^^ sind die betrunken oder so ?


----------



## Korstal (26. November 2008)

Hey B1ubb sag mir mal deinen Char namen unter dem B1ubb find ich nix im arsenal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XenRa (26. November 2008)

Guten Morgen.
So nun ist schon wieder eine Woche vergangen und so Trift man sich wieder XD

Grüss an alle die im Büro sitzen und mal keine Daily Quests machen können XD
Wie an alle Schweizer!!!


----------



## MightyTexx (26. November 2008)

Ich finde es schön das nur Wartungsarbeiten durchführt werden^^ 
Eigentlich habe ich mit nem Bugfix Patch gerechnet, wie eine woche nach BC. Und wer sich noch errinnern kann die server waren da bis 16Uhr down also gefühlte 3 Jahre^^

Nein ich habe ja gottseidank noch ein wenig aufzuräumen und dann ab in die Arbeit.


----------



## pixeljedi (26. November 2008)

moin allerseits......*gähn*

boa is das kalt draussen

da is ne runde KAFFEE für alle wohl das richige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nocard (26. November 2008)

Guten Morgen @ all...

erstmal Frühstücken.
Ist es zufall, das an jedem Mittwoch einer da ist, der sich EXTRA frei genommen hat 
und dann mit bedauern fest stellt, das die Server Down sind? 

Greetz


----------



## Sonsbecker (26. November 2008)

Nocard schrieb:


> Guten Morgen @ all...
> 
> erstmal Frühstücken.
> Ist es zufall, das an jedem Mittwoch einer da ist, der sich EXTRA frei genommen hat
> ...



das scheint eher an murphy´s law zu liegen und bestätigt es gleichzeitig *g


----------



## DaniL (26. November 2008)

Sitz auch grad noch mit Winterjacke im CIP - Pool der FH....schweine kalt draußen!

werd mir glaub ich auch nochn Kaffee vor meiner ersten Vorlesung holen.

Mittwochs 1. Vorlesung ist immer toll anzusschauen , weil ungefähr die hälfte der offenen Laptops verschwunden sind... ^^


----------



## Natsumee (26. November 2008)

hmpf wo sind den die alten leute hin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (26. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hmpf wo sind den die alten leute hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



seniorenresidenz ??


----------



## Dragine (26. November 2008)

was machen denn heute vormittag die leute
eiinige hocken vor der glozte (so wie ich) 
die anderen hocken vortm rechner und und verfolgen das forum  (so wie ich)
wiederum anderen versuchen jeden mittwoch blizzard zu verklagen weil se nit zocken können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganieda (26. November 2008)

Guten Morgen, 

Marmelade und Honig auf den tisch stell

Ich hab keine Kehrwoche und es schneit draussen  *freu*


----------



## Nocard (26. November 2008)

Nach 2 Seiten lesen, habe ich hier immer eine "Netzwerk-Zeitüberschreitung"...
Schreibt bitte langsamer 

Greetz


----------



## Kanalleiche (26. November 2008)

DaniL schrieb:


> Sitz auch grad noch mit Winterjacke im CIP - Pool der FH....schweine kalt draußen!
> 
> werd mir glaub ich auch nochn Kaffee vor meiner ersten Vorlesung holen.
> 
> Mittwochs 1. Vorlesung ist immer toll anzusschauen , weil ungefähr die hälfte der offenen Laptops verschwunden sind... ^^



Wirklich? Wie krank ist das denn? oO Wenn bei uns jemand in Wirtschaftsinformatik statt das EPK-Modell beenden, WoW zocken würde, bei bald Polen offen. ^^ Sagt mal, weiß einer, ob die Wartungsarbeiten wirklich immer genau bis 11 gehen? Ich möchte meinen DK auf 68 bringen um endlich Nordend zu erforschen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragine (26. November 2008)

> Wirklich? Wie krank ist das denn? oO Wenn bei uns jemand in Wirtschaftsinformatik statt das EPK-Modell beenden, WoW zocken würde, bei bald Polen offen. ^^ Sagt mal, weiß einer, ob die Wartungsarbeiten wirklich immer genau bis 11 gehen? Ich möchte meinen DK auf 68 bringen um endlich Nordend zu erforschen.



meistens länger aber ich suche immer noch die hoffung das es früher wierd^^


----------



## Nocard (26. November 2008)

Kanalleiche schrieb:


> Wirklich? Wie krank ist das denn? oO Wenn bei uns jemand in Wirtschaftsinformatik statt das EPK-Modell beenden, WoW zocken würde, bei bald Polen offen. ^^ Sagt mal, weiß einer, ob die Wartungsarbeiten wirklich immer genau bis 11 gehen? Ich möchte meinen DK auf 68 bringen um endlich Nordend zu erforschen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



letzte Woche waren sie bis ca. 16 Uhr down :>


----------



## Sonsbecker (26. November 2008)

Kanalleiche schrieb:


> Wirklich? Wie krank ist das denn? oO Wenn bei uns jemand in Wirtschaftsinformatik statt das EPK-Modell beenden, WoW zocken würde, bei bald Polen offen. ^^ Sagt mal, weiß einer, ob die Wartungsarbeiten wirklich immer genau bis 11 gehen? Ich möchte meinen DK auf 68 bringen um endlich Nordend zu erforschen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja, sie gingen immer bis um 11, um dann auf 13 uhr und dann auf 15 uhr verlängert zu werden

die 11 uhr sind eher eine vorhersage, leider nicht einmal so treffgenau wie der wetterbericht


----------



## Claze (26. November 2008)

So, mal auf meine "To do"-Liste gucken:

Morgendliche Dosis Slipknot, FFDP, KoRn und Ektomorf: Erledigt
Schneeschippen: Erledigt
Zigarettenvorrat auffüllen: Erledigt

Ich hasse meinen Zwangsurlaub. Da merk' ich mal richtig wie lange einem die Wartungsarbeiten vorkommen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragine (26. November 2008)

> letzte Woche waren sie bis ca. 16 Uhr down :>


nciht ganz ich war schon um 14;30 am zocken


----------



## Kanalleiche (26. November 2008)

Echt? So lange kann das dauern? *hmpf*

Dann frühstücke ich erst einmal -----> Kippe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (26. November 2008)

guten Morgen *gähn*


----------



## Korstal (26. November 2008)

ihr suchtis habt ihr nix besseres zu tuen geht mal Arbeiten so wie meiner Einer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (26. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hmpf wo sind den die alten leute hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bin ich mit 42 nicht genug"alte leute"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nocard (26. November 2008)

Dragine schrieb:


> nciht ganz ich war schon um 14;30 am zocken


Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel...

Sollte klar verdeutlichen, das es ebend nur ein grober Anhaltspunkt ist :þ

Greetz


----------



## Kanalleiche (26. November 2008)

Korstal schrieb:


> ihr suchtis habt ihr nix besseres zu tuen geht mal Arbeiten so wie meiner Einer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und deshalb gammelst du im Forum rum? ^^


----------



## pixeljedi (26. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> guten Morgen *gähn*




Moin Daroia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*kaffeereich*
gesell dich zu unserer gemütlichen mittwochs runde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (26. November 2008)

Korstal schrieb:


> ihr suchtis habt ihr nix besseres zu tuen geht mal Arbeiten so wie meiner Einer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sorry dass ich "nur" nen 24 Std Job hab...


----------



## Ganieda (26. November 2008)

Korstal schrieb:


> ihr suchtis habt ihr nix besseres zu tuen geht mal Arbeiten so wie meiner Einer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mach ich doch: nebenher bügeln, Wäsche aufhängen nachher wird gekocht... ;-)


----------



## Daroia (26. November 2008)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> Moin Daroia
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Joa wie letzte Woche, und die Mittwochs vorher XD

nee keinen Kaffee... sry mag ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *erst mal Cappu trink*


----------



## Daroia (26. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hmpf wo sind den die alten leute hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Guten Morgen Natsumee ^^


----------



## Nocard (26. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Sorry dass ich "nur" nen 24 Std Job hab...






Ganieda schrieb:


> Mach ich doch: nebenher bügeln, Wäsche aufhängen nachher wird gekocht... ;-)




/sign

Außer Bügeln, das überlass ich meiner Frau *g*


----------



## Daroia (26. November 2008)

Nocard schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Außer Bügeln, das überlass ich meiner Frau *g*



hrhr, da ist mein Problem, ich bin die Frau XD


----------



## pixeljedi (26. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> *erst mal Cappu trink*




schmeckt lecker,macht aber nicht richtig wach^^

also mich jedenfalls nich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganieda (26. November 2008)

Nocard schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Außer Bügeln, das überlass ich meiner Frau *g*




Warum, hast Du zu viele Hemden?  *zwinker*


----------



## Claze (26. November 2008)

hihi zufällig wieder gefunden und immer noch geil. leider nicht mehr ganz so aktuell^^

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=n4TyqYsC26g


----------



## Nocard (26. November 2008)

Ganieda schrieb:


> Warum, hast Du zu viele Hemden?  *zwinker*



eher nicht... Als Mann lebt man da bescheiden.


----------



## Daroia (26. November 2008)

Nocard schrieb:


> eher nicht... Als Mann lebt man da bescheiden.



*hust* inzwischen leben die meisten Männer nicht mehr so ganz bescheiden ^^


----------



## MightyTexx (26. November 2008)

Ich habe keine lust mehr zu warten^^

Aber das ist ja jeden Mittwoch der selbe misst^^

5 Uhr : aufstehen frau zur arbeit fahren, 
5:30Uhr: an den rechner gesetzt und drauf gewartet das die Wartungsarbeiten vorbei sind.
9Uhr: Aus langeweile anfangen die Wohnung aufzuräumen
11Uhr: Server bleiben doch länger down
13Uhr: Server gehen angefangen zu spielen
13:45Uhr: Zur arbeit fahren
22Uhr Feierabend
22:30Uhr: ZUHAUSE UND FESTGESTELLT DAS MEINE FRAU SCHON WIEDER ZWEI LEVEL UPS HATTE^^


----------



## Daroia (26. November 2008)

MightyTexx schrieb:


> Ich habe keine lust mehr zu warten^^
> 
> Aber das ist ja jeden Mittwoch der selbe misst^^
> 
> ...



lol ich weiß ja net warum du dann wartest ^^ ich mein, wenns jeden Mittwoch des gleiche is, würd ich meinen Mittwochs-Tagesplan mal überdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es braucht 3 1/2 Std bevor dir langweilig wird? Oo


----------



## Ganieda (26. November 2008)

Claze schrieb:


> hihi zufällig wieder gefunden und immer noch geil. leider nicht mehr ganz so aktuell^^
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=n4TyqYsC26g




You made my Day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dieses Video hab ich schon vergessen, alt aber klasse


----------



## Wandor (26. November 2008)

*Schachtel Spekulatius auf den Tisch stell* 

ach ja... der Mittwoch... 

*gähn*

*tee schlürf*


----------



## Daroia (26. November 2008)

boah ey, Schwiegereltern... und amerik. Abkürzungen, bööööööse Mischung... 

Warum issn hier heute eigentlich so leer?


----------



## Hoshiwan (26. November 2008)

Langweilig!


----------



## GaBBakulose (26. November 2008)

naja hab auch schon was geschafft heute hab meinen rechner von den vielen wollmäusen befreit (man ist der wieder schnell) ^^


----------



## Daroia (26. November 2008)

sonst raucht hier die F5 Taste immer und heute darf ich se gar net drücken... iwas stimmt net...


----------



## Daroia (26. November 2008)

GaBBakulose schrieb:


> naja hab auch schon was geschafft heute hab meinen rechner von den vielen wollmäusen befreit (man ist der wieder schnell) ^^



Guten morgen Gabba ^^


----------



## GaBBakulose (26. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Guten morgen Gabba ^^



moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragine (26. November 2008)

da nu niemand was schreibt frage ich etwas
wie das denn nu mit heros aus kann mann mit 80 einfach rein oder braucht mann mal wieder nen key?
und noch eins die alten heros bleiben oder werden die heros auf 80 gewertet?

---hab vergessenF5 vorher zu drücken ich depp---


----------



## Hoshiwan (26. November 2008)

Ich habe meine Lebensgefährtin geweckt, ihr Frühstück gemacht und mich dann von ihr verabschiedet, da sie in die Berufsschule muß. *fleißigist*


----------



## SpencerHH (26. November 2008)

Und?? Wurden schon wetten abgeschlossen bis wann heute die server down bleiben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganieda (26. November 2008)

Hoshiwan schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Lebensgefährtin geweckt, ihr Frühstück gemacht und mich dann von ihr verabschiedet, da sie in die Berufsschule muß. *fleißigist*




Das lob ich mir, sehr vorbildlich *grins*


----------



## GaBBakulose (26. November 2008)

SpencerHH schrieb:


> Und?? Wurden schon wetten abgeschlossen bis wann heute die server down bleiben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ne setze aber 2 mark fünfzig auf 11uhr 32 min 43 sek ^^


----------



## Ganieda (26. November 2008)

3 Mark auf 11.00 Uhr


----------



## Daroia (26. November 2008)

GaBBakulose schrieb:


> ne setze aber 2 mark fünfzig auf 11uhr 32 min 43 sek ^^



lol

so bin mal eben mein Raubtier füttern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoshiwan (26. November 2008)

Ganieda schrieb:


> Das lob ich mir, sehr vorbildlich *grins*



Dankeschön. Wir führen auch eine sehr harmonische Beziehung.
Naja, und da ich selbst-und-ständig bin und nicht 24 Std. am Tag und 7 Tage die Woche arbeiten muß, habe ich sogar Zeit für die häuslichen Pflichten und für WoW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (26. November 2008)

SpencerHH schrieb:


> Und?? Wurden schon wetten abgeschlossen bis wann heute die server down bleiben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein, tippe auf 13 uhr, setze dafür nen tacken


----------



## Hoshiwan (26. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> so bin mal eben mein Raubtier füttern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mein Raubtier wurde schon gefüttert. *schnurrrrr*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (26. November 2008)

Hoshiwan schrieb:


> Mein Raubtier wurde schon gefüttert. *schnurrrrr*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mein Raubtier schnurrt aber net XD


----------



## Hoshiwan (26. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Mein Raubtier schnurrt aber net XD



Macht es MÄNNchen? xD


----------



## Fetus (26. November 2008)

Warum habe ich immer Mittwochs genau zum Serverdown frei?

Das ist doch scheiße...


----------



## Hoshiwan (26. November 2008)

Fetus schrieb:


> Warum habe ich immer Mittwochs genau zum Serverdown frei?
> 
> Das ist doch scheiße...



Damit Du einmal die Woche ausschlafen kannst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fetus (26. November 2008)

Hoshiwan schrieb:


> Damit Du einmal die Woche ausschlafen kannst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn ich vorher nicht noch 2 Geschichtsstunden hätte, sicher.

Alles viel zu unfair.


----------



## Daroia (26. November 2008)

Hoshiwan schrieb:


> Macht es MÄNNchen? xD



lol wenn die Männchen machen würd... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <--- Raubtier


----------



## Wandor (26. November 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=fTPAoNE3Cgg&...feature=related

hier der Langverschollene Filmtrailer zu 300


----------



## Nassan (26. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> lol wenn die Männchen machen würd...


Raubtier? so bissig sieht sie garnicht aus


----------



## Nocard (26. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> lol wenn die Männchen machen würd...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


unzähmbar süss


----------



## Ganieda (26. November 2008)

Ohh  wiee süüüsss  *knuddel*

Mann, an solchen Bildern sieht man, wie groß die eigenen Kinder sind Oooo
Die Zeit geht viel zu schnell vorbei *grummel*


----------



## Daroia (26. November 2008)

Nassan schrieb:


> Raubtier? so bissig sieht sie garnicht aus



da schläft se ja auch ^^ Löwen sind ganz lieb... wenn se schlafen ^^


----------



## Hoshiwan (26. November 2008)

Ohhhh... wie süß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei mir / uns dauert es noch ein Weilchen.


----------



## Daroia (26. November 2008)

Ganieda schrieb:


> Ohh  wiee süüüsss  *knuddel*
> 
> Man an solchen Bildern sieht man, wie groß die eigenen Kinder sind Oooo
> Die Zeit geht viel zu schnell vorbei *grummel*




stimmt aber... heut Mittag bekommt se ihr erstes Karrottengläschen... bin gespannt wieviel ich nachher putzen darf XD




Hoshiwan schrieb:


> Ohhhh... wie süß.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wie lang denn noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GaBBakulose (26. November 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=GZKRk2ezdLk&...=1&index=49

hier hab ich noch mal was feines zum wach werden und zum zeit vertreiben ^^


----------



## Hoshiwan (26. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> stimmt aber... heut Mittag bekommt se ihr erstes Karrottengläschen... bin gespannt wieviel ich nachher putzen darf XD



Oh ha, noch so "frisch" das kleine Knuddelding?


----------



## Ganieda (26. November 2008)

Karotte geht noch, aber wenn dann Spinat ins Spiel kommt...XD


----------



## Claze (26. November 2008)

Wandor schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=fTPAoNE3Cgg&...feature=related
> 
> hier der Langverschollene Filmtrailer zu 300




Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie geil


----------



## Daroia (26. November 2008)

Hoshiwan schrieb:


> Oh ha, noch so "frisch" das kleine Knuddelding?



Joa, naja 3 1/2 Monate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ganieda schrieb:


> Karotte geht noch, aber wenn dann Spinat ins Spiel kommt...XD



lol *gar net freu*


----------



## Ganieda (26. November 2008)

GaBBakulose schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=GZKRk2ezdLk&...=1&index=49
> 
> hier hab ich noch mal was feines zum wach werden und zum zeit vertreiben ^^




Uff Techno, net so mei Ding  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (26. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Joa, naja 3 1/2 Monate
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da bin ich aber froh, das mein "raubtier" schon so alt ist, daß er mit mir WoW zocken kann, die Nächte sind nun wieder zum ausschlafen da und das leben ist insgesamt nicht ruhiger aber vorhersehbarer geworden. 

wird sich aber wieder ändern, wenn die ersten "ischen" im kopf vom junior rumspuken


----------



## Hoshiwan (26. November 2008)

Dreieinhalb Monate ist ja noch echt kein Alter.

Ich sach nur "Grindcore am Morgen vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen": http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=M2gcnhvgfqI&...feature=related


----------



## Ganieda (26. November 2008)

Was sind "ischen" ??


----------



## Xarnia (26. November 2008)

och als wenn der tag mit nen wadenkrampf nicht schlimm genug begonn hat(wollt eigentlich auspenn@mittwoch) muss man mich hier noch daran errinnern das es noch ganze 2monate dauert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ein sehr sehr süßer fratz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haste jut gemacht*g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GaBBakulose (26. November 2008)

Ganieda schrieb:


> Uff Techno, net so mei Ding
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



techno?


----------



## Sarau9 (26. November 2008)

Oh mann dann hat man ma Schulfrei und dann genau auf Mittwoch......war ja wieder klar!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Dann soll wenigstens schonmal Dun Morogh on kommen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarnia (26. November 2008)

Ganieda schrieb:


> Was sind "ischen" ??


  ischen=weiber=weibsvolk oder auch schlicht frauen genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Claze (26. November 2008)

Ganieda schrieb:


> Uff Techno, net so mei Ding
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das ist Music : 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=JFfvAwZD4tA&...feature=related 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mebo (26. November 2008)

ischen = Mädchen - Mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (26. November 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> da bin ich aber froh, das mein "raubtier" schon so alt ist, daß er mit mir WoW zocken kann, die Nächte sind nun wieder zum ausschlafen da und das leben ist insgesamt nicht ruhiger aber vorhersehbarer geworden.
> 
> wird sich aber wieder ändern, wenn die ersten "ischen" im kopf vom junior rumspuken



da hat mein Mann Panik vor, er meinte schon, vor 21 gibts keine Dates XD




Xarnia schrieb:


> och als wenn der tag mit nen wadenkrampf nicht schlimm genug begonn hat(wollt eigentlich auspenn@mittwoch) muss man mich hier noch daran errinnern das es noch ganze 2monate dauert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2 Monate is doch nix ^^

Und, dankeschön *hehe*


----------



## GaBBakulose (26. November 2008)

Hoshiwan schrieb:


> Dreieinhalb Monate ist ja noch echt kein Alter.
> 
> Ich sach nur "Grindcore am Morgen vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen": http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=M2gcnhvgfqI&...feature=related




des is geil ^^


----------



## Hoshiwan (26. November 2008)

Claze schrieb:


> Das ist Music :
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=JFfvAwZD4tA&...feature=related
> 
> ...



Och nee. Ich bin eher so ein Schlüpferknoten-Fan der alten Schule. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei das Album geht gerade so noch.


----------



## Xarnia (26. November 2008)

wie war das noch bei scrubs  "wehe einer erzählt ihr vor ihrem 18ten das sie ne Vagina hat" oder so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loca (26. November 2008)

ZUm "Wachwerden" hier:

Paramore


----------



## Daroia (26. November 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=jvy8cKMOBMg

Ich liebe TS Mitschnitte XD


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=TUkpR2Q6Oy8

des Thema find ich zum Brüllen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=8_ilAyPiUB8

Comedy (für die, die englisch verstehen)

und

was zum aufwachen

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=mdRd3k4CIAg


----------



## Hoshiwan (26. November 2008)

Wißt Ihr schon das Neuste?


----------



## Claze (26. November 2008)

Ich mag eigentlich alles von ihnen, wobei die neueren Sachen mehr "Massenpublikum's tauglich" sind


----------



## Mebo (26. November 2008)

ich guck grade Scrubs ^^


----------



## GaBBakulose (26. November 2008)

Loca schrieb:


> ZUm "Wachwerden" hier:
> 
> Paramore




naja muss man mögen den pussy rock ^^


----------



## Ganieda (26. November 2008)

@GaBBa da werd ich innerlich etwas unruhig, nur etwas^^

@Xarnia vielen Dank, nun weiss ich bescheid, das mit den ischen hat hoffentlich bei meinen Jungs noch Zeit^^

@Claze das ist schon besser ^^


----------



## Hoshiwan (26. November 2008)

Hoshiwan schrieb:


> Wißt Ihr schon das Neuste?



Es ist 1034 Uhr! xD


----------



## GaBBakulose (26. November 2008)

Hoshiwan schrieb:


> Es ist 1034 Uhr! xD



^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarnia (26. November 2008)

DIE WOLKEEE ich hau mich hier wech  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (26. November 2008)

Xarnia schrieb:


> DIE WOLKEEE ich hau mich hier wech
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



besonders mit dem russischen Akzent XD


----------



## Ganieda (26. November 2008)

ich hab da was, ich auch ganz nett:

http://www.german-bash.org/action/top/


----------



## Mebo (26. November 2008)

da wir bei Ts mitschnitten sind haha hab ich hier eins ist zwar alt aber derbe geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

300 Gramm


----------



## Claze (26. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=jvy8cKMOBMg
> 
> Ich liebe TS Mitschnitte XD
> 
> ...



Chop Suey *Daumen hoch*


Mein Fav von denen ist Aerials

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZE7VwuJqApI&...feature=related
system of a down - Aerials


----------



## Sonsbecker (26. November 2008)

Ganieda schrieb:


> Was sind "ischen" ??



mädels, meist so zwischen 12 und 16


----------



## Loca (26. November 2008)

System of the Down auch geil ^^


Und DIE WOLKE auch hehe


----------



## Claze (26. November 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=1uwOL4rB-go

immer wieder gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (26. November 2008)

Claze schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=1uwOL4rB-go
> 
> immer wieder gut
> 
> ...




haste des Jingle Bombs von dem scho gehört? XD


----------



## Xarnia (26. November 2008)

Ich hab WoW  eh zu genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (26. November 2008)

Noch 20 Minuten, dann dürfen alle wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


....ich nicht. Sitze auf der Arbeit (zum Glück bin ich der Admin hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Claze (26. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> haste des Jingle Bombs von dem scho gehört? XD



ne, das sagt mir gerade nix


----------



## Sonsbecker (26. November 2008)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Noch 20 Minuten, dann dürfen alle wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



er glaubt an wunder

Tante Edith: LOL, deine Signatur ist das beste Achievement, daß ich gesehen habe, auf Ysera gibbet ne Menge dieser Brückenwärter


----------



## Neotrion (26. November 2008)

Mindless Self Indulgence ftw!


----------



## Daroia (26. November 2008)

Claze schrieb:


> ne, das sagt mir gerade nix




http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wskT6YfVB6E


Check this out 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei ich des zur Zeit net so lustig finden sollte ^^


----------



## SpencerHH (26. November 2008)

GaBBakulose schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=GZKRk2ezdLk&...=1&index=49
> 
> hier hab ich noch mal was feines zum wach werden und zum zeit vertreiben ^^




Ja schon ganz geil


----------



## Mikaster (26. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wskT6YfVB6E
> 
> 
> Check this out
> ...



Ein wenig selbstironisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guten Morgen @ alle!


----------



## Mebo (26. November 2008)

alta der is böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<kellerkind> ey tobi deine mum is voll die Schlampe irgendwie warum darfst du nich mit ? 
<Master|Chief> Mein sohn kommt nicht mit weil er sich sonst wieder nur sinnlos besäuft.


----------



## Bumbumlee (26. November 2008)

Die Wolke N1 ^^


----------



## Terrorizer (26. November 2008)

das richtige zum aufstehen
Agnostic Front


----------



## Mebo (26. November 2008)

HAHAHA IS DAS EIN VOGEL

 <Jhelai> HOLY SHIT  
<Jhelai> Ich mach mir gerade nen Porno an  
<Jhelai> Setz mich bequem hin und will meine Fleischpeitsche verwöhnen  
<Jhelai> Plötzlich räuspert sich jemand und ich merk dass nen Kumpel da ist  
<Jhelai> Der war schon seit Stunden da und ich habs vergessen weil der immer so leise ist  
<Jhelai> WARUM MUSS DER ARSCH AUCH IMMER SO LEISE SEIN??  
<Pawle> xD LOOOL


----------



## Hoshiwan (26. November 2008)

So, ich verabscheue mich schon mal. *wink*


----------



## Daroia (26. November 2008)

Hoshiwan schrieb:


> So, ich verabscheue mich schon mal. *wink*



Bye Hoshi ^^


----------



## GaBBakulose (26. November 2008)

die ersten server sind on ^^


----------



## Nassan (26. November 2008)

Lordearon nich -_-


----------



## Daroia (26. November 2008)

Meint ihr ich find jetzt den dummen kleinen Timmy? Der Hordie will die Katze haben... *sfz*


----------



## Claze (26. November 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wskT6YfVB6E
> 
> 
> Check this out
> ...




Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sag mal so: In einer angespannten Lage /Situation oder so, ist es oft hilfreich, die Situation mit solchen lustigen Sachen aufzulockern. Als ich im Einsatz war, haben wir das selbe getan. Das nimmt etwas von dem Druck den man hat.


----------



## GaBBakulose (26. November 2008)

Kil'Jaeden auch end -.-


----------



## Blinx (26. November 2008)

noch 7 minuten... laut blizz -.-


----------



## Claze (26. November 2008)

Onyxia auch noch nicht. Immer nur die Realms auf denen ich lvl 1 chars hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warlordkang (26. November 2008)

Dumdidumdium mal schauen ob ich es heute noch auf 80 schaffe, damit es wieder Heroics farmen gehen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (26. November 2008)

huhu, die server sind oben


----------



## GaBBakulose (26. November 2008)

mit 80 wird bei mir nichts heute weil mache alle quests was es gibt und das dauert halt nunmal länger ^^


----------



## GaBBakulose (26. November 2008)

Toraka schrieb:


> huhu, die server sind oben



nicht alle ^^


----------



## Claze (26. November 2008)

Onyxia is wieder on. bin mal meinen DK auf 80 bringen. Bis next mittwoch ^^


----------



## uragano (26. November 2008)

Claze schrieb:


> Onyxia auch noch nicht. Immer nur die Realms auf denen ich lvl 1 chars hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Das ist ein gutes Zeichen dafür das es nicht wie letzte woche bis 16 Uhr dauern wird sondern es wir bald alles wieder da sein^^ *freu*

Also ich hab die Zeit genutzt um alle addons zu aktualisieren und mich schlauer zu machen über mein DK... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




HF  bye^^


----------



## Doenerman (26. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crodit (26. November 2008)

langsam is des sco heftig kurz vor 12 uhr und immer noch net fertig. Hoffentlich haun die heut was drauf wie patch oder so^^


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

Crodit schrieb:


> langsam is des sco heftig kurz vor 12 uhr und immer noch net fertig. Hoffentlich haun die heut was drauf wie patch oder so^^




Man man man Wie So stressig ?? muss man schnell auf lvl 80 kommen ich bin nicht mal lvl 71 !


----------



## Crodit (26. November 2008)

des kotzt aber an die labern immer 11 uhr sind die ready und der Server Arthas is bis jetzt noch net on


----------



## Faraa (1. Dezember 2008)

habe folgendes problem.
wenn ich mich einloggen will werde ich drauf hingewiesen das ich mehr zeit erwerben soll.
in der acc. verwaltung sehe ich dann, dass das abo seit samstag abgelaufen ist. sonntag konnte ich mich aber noch einloggen.
ich habe dann das abo erneuert, er wird mir auch als aktiv angezeigt, jedoch kann ich mich immer noch net einloggen.

evt kennt wer das problem und weiß wie ich es beheben kann

hab mich schon per mail an den support gewendet

danke für produktive antworten


----------



## Ollimua (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde bei Blizz anrufen.


----------



## Rudi TD (2. Dezember 2008)

Faraa schrieb:


> habe folgendes problem.
> wenn ich mich einloggen will werde ich drauf hingewiesen das ich mehr zeit erwerben soll.
> in der acc. verwaltung sehe ich dann, dass das abo seit samstag abgelaufen ist. sonntag konnte ich mich aber noch einloggen.
> ich habe dann das abo erneuert, er wird mir auch als aktiv angezeigt, jedoch kann ich mich immer noch net einloggen.
> ...



Ich hatte genau das selbe Problem.

Ein kurzer Anruf beim Support hat das Problem dann behoben.


----------



## Laurera (3. Dezember 2008)

1st on wedenesday*g*

naja arbeit ruft

viel spass...hab auf der arbeit kein internet...nur nen kaputten backofen-.-


----------



## Drymon (3. Dezember 2008)

Laurera schrieb:


> ...hab auf der arbeit kein internet...nur nen kaputten backofen-.-



Besser als nix!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (3. Dezember 2008)

guten morgen *augenreib*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Dezember 2008)

Morgen *gähn* Heute wieder Mitte der woche? Kann ja nicht sein -.-


----------



## Metalone (3. Dezember 2008)

Guten morgen Deutschland,
aufstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (3. Dezember 2008)

ohh doch kann sein die woche geht immer so schnell um ist doch echt schlimm 

und ich wollt doch mein angeln skillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganieda (3. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen, 

Kaffee, Tee oder Kakao?


----------



## Faky123 (3. Dezember 2008)

Kaffee wäre mir lieber :> Gerade erfahren das die Busse nicht Fahren, schön zuhause bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crizzle (3. Dezember 2008)

ihr habt auch keine hobbys oder?


----------



## Fynni2007 (3. Dezember 2008)

ist ja mal wenig los hier und es geht auf halb 8 zu  kaum zuglauben wenn man raus schaut schreckliches wetter :/


----------



## Fynni2007 (3. Dezember 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> ihr habt auch keine hobbys oder?




doch klar und den vormittag hier vertreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faky123 (3. Dezember 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> ihr habt auch keine hobbys oder?


Ne, Fußball kann ich leider nicht draußen spielen :>


----------



## Ahramanyu (3. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen. Eistee bitte.


----------



## Faky123 (3. Dezember 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Guten Morgen. Eistee bitte.


Eistee am kalten Morgen? Ist mir neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (3. Dezember 2008)

Faky123 schrieb:


> Ne, Fußball kann ich leider nicht draußen spielen :>




spielst in der wohnung ohh wie oft darfst dir neue sachen kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (3. Dezember 2008)

Faky123 schrieb:


> Eistee am kalten Morgen? Ist mir neu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt hät gern ein kaffee aber einen starken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drymon (3. Dezember 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> ihr habt auch keine hobbys oder?



Doch.....Erbsen zählen und Korinthen kacken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw: Einen Kaffee hätt' ich dann noch.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Dezember 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Guten Morgen. Eistee bitte.



Eistee Hinstell für Ahra *bitte schön*


----------



## Laxera (3. Dezember 2008)

sagt mal: wo kommt ihr her, das ihr heute net in die schule müsst bzw. busse nicht fahren???

mfg LAX
ps: mal aus dem fenster gucken wie es denn bei mir (niederbayern) ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Griffith105 (3. Dezember 2008)

ogott es hat geschneit...also doch net zum bäcker -.-


----------



## Ahramanyu (3. Dezember 2008)

Baden-Württemberg nennt sich mein Bundesland. Es gibt viele Bundesländer wie dieses, doch das ist meins.


----------



## Faky123 (3. Dezember 2008)

Laxera schrieb:


> sagt mal: wo kommt ihr her, das ihr heute net in die schule müsst bzw. busse nicht fahren???
> 
> mfg LAX
> ps: mal aus dem fenster gucken wie es denn bei mir (niederbayern) ist
> ...


Saarland bzw. St. Wendel. Da ist der Verkehr eingestellt^^


----------



## Laxera (3. Dezember 2008)

lol, ich will auch ^^ - Wo kann ich bestellen?....muss leider jetzt los -.- aber server sind eh wieder bis 11:00 down also eig. egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg LAX


----------



## Fynni2007 (3. Dezember 2008)

Laxera schrieb:


> sagt mal: wo kommt ihr her, das ihr heute net in die schule müsst bzw. busse nicht fahren???
> 
> mfg LAX
> ps: mal aus dem fenster gucken wie es denn bei mir (niederbayern) ist
> ...




ich hab ein kind im alter von 13 monaten deswegen bin ich hier und hab zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganieda (3. Dezember 2008)

Kaffee auf den Tisch stell


----------



## Drymon (3. Dezember 2008)

Laxera schrieb:


> sagt mal: wo kommt ihr her, das ihr heute net in die schule müsst bzw. busse nicht fahren???



Hab Husten und bin chronisch unlustig.

...ist noch Kaffee da?


----------



## Timobile (3. Dezember 2008)

Dann gute Besserung... das mit dem Kaffee weiß ich nicht! ^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

Hier 5 Liter Kaffee sollte reichen oder?

Zucker findest im Schrank und milch Im kühlschrank


sind heute stammleute dabei?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amokee (3. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen !

Endlich 80 seit gestern -- mieses Wetter in Norddeutschland -- bis ich heute Mittag aus dem Büro bin sind die Server wohl wieder on ... und dann gilt es Beruf skillen - Schild schmieden - erste Hero ...

Noch jemand Kekse ? Lebkuchen ?? Dominosteine ...

Herzliche Grüße


----------



## Fynni2007 (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Hier 5 Liter Kaffee sollte reichen oder?
> 
> Zucker findest im Schrank und milch Im kühlschrank
> 
> ...




juhuuuu reich ich dir nicht ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animos93 (3. Dezember 2008)

Da fallen mal die ersten beiden Stunden Latein aus und man kann trotzdem net zocken -.-


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> juhuuuu reich ich dir nicht ???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




oh doch perfekt^^

na wie gehts dir den? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> oh doch perfekt^^




hast aber lang dafür gebraucht -.-


----------



## Yldrasson (3. Dezember 2008)

Hmpf... da ist man eingeschneit und kann nicht zocken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Dezember 2008)

moin, gibt es schon wetten, ab wann die server wieder laufen?

setze 77 schilling auf 13 uhr


----------



## Amokee (3. Dezember 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> moin, gibt es schon wetten, ab wann die server wieder laufen?
> 
> setze 77 schilling auf 13 uhr



Setze 5 D-Mark auf 11 Uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soul6 (3. Dezember 2008)

Mmmmuhaha es ist Mittwoch !

Man merkt´s am Forum und am meisten lassen sie sich gerade alle aus, im Thread des Todesritters  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dort hab ich gerade Schnittchen zum Frühstück angeboten bekommen ! Was gibt´s hier zum Futtern ?
Kann auch 3 Liter Kaffee anbieten ^^

Na dann, guten Appetit beim Frühstück an alle und cu Mittags ingame  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> hast aber lang dafür gebraucht -.-




mhm verdammt schonwieder so lange sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt aber shcneller muss grad nichts mehr machen^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm verdammt schonwieder so lange sry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja wer weiß bis 14 uhr hast ja zeit denke mal früher werden die server nicht gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (3. Dezember 2008)

ach es is ma wieder mittwoch un alle suchtis treffen sich auf buffed xD


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> naja wer weiß bis 14 uhr hast ja zeit denke mal früher werden die server nicht gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ey

was du gehst shcon wieder so früh wo warst eigentlich letzte woche?


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

Yiraja schrieb:


> ach es is ma wieder mittwoch un alle suchtis treffen sich auf buffed xD




hallo suchti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ey
> 
> was du gehst shcon wieder so früh wo warst eigentlich letzte woche?




ich gehe sobald die server wieder laufen muss mein angeln skillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hm was war letzte woche lass mal überlegen ich hab kein plan wo ich da war


----------



## Fynni2007 (3. Dezember 2008)

Yiraja schrieb:


> ach es is ma wieder mittwoch un alle suchtis treffen sich auf buffed xD




bin kein suchti hab nur langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ich gehe sobald die server wieder laufen muss mein angeln skillen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich schon ...


nicht auf Buffed^^


----------



## Orrosh (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hallo suchti
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



immer wieder lustig, hier mittwochs zu lesen .. auch wenn ich so oder so nicht zocken könnte, weil auf Arbeit .. 
und selbst wenn ich daheim wäre und die Server liefen .. ist bin sowas von am Arxxx vom Training gestern .. mir tun alles Knochen weh .. 

*gehKaffeeholen*

Ich kann noch ne 300g Milka anbieten.


----------



## migraene (3. Dezember 2008)

ich finds schön das blizz auch gleich mal die wow-seite "under-construction" setzt,klasse timing!


----------



## Fynni2007 (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nicht auf Buffed^^




das is mir auch klar du nun bringst mich zum grübeln wo war ich letzte woche kann doch net sein das ich das vergessen hab so ein mist


----------



## EyeofSauron (3. Dezember 2008)

guten morgen
obwohl das is nich ganz richtig
bin ja immer noch wach

brauche jemanden der mir mit meinem aufmerksamkeitsdefizit hilft...
um halb 10 hab ich uni, wer will mich beschäftigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



freiwillige vor, kommt auf die dunkle seite...wir haben kekse!


und wieder mal ein unnötiger post im buffed forum

p.s. ich setze 12 reichsmark auf 11:30, weil da komm ich von der uni 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orrosh (3. Dezember 2008)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> guten morgen
> obwohl das is nich ganz richtig
> bin ja immer noch wach
> 
> ...



nur eine Stunde Uni? Dafür wäre ich früher nicht hin gegangen ..


----------



## Fynni2007 (3. Dezember 2008)

migraene schrieb:


> ich finds schön das blizz auch gleich mal die wow-seite "under-construction" setzt,klasse timing!




haben sie aus dem grund gemacht weil sie wissen das die server um 11 noch net gehen und ihr euch da net aufregen könnt deswegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

Moin Moin *gähn*


----------



## EyeofSauron (3. Dezember 2008)

migraene schrieb:


> ich finds schön das blizz auch gleich mal die wow-seite "under-construction" setzt,klasse timing!



ich finds schön das sie immer noch den rechtschreibfehler drin haben in ihrer under construktion seite

btw halb 10 bis halb 12 sin 2 stunden orrosh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> das is mir auch klar du nun bringst mich zum grübeln wo war ich letzte woche kann doch net sein das ich das vergessen hab so ein mist



grml was vergisst du eigentlich was du letzte woche gemacht hast?^^ so alt bist jetzt eigentlich auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

vllt wolltest zu mir fahren aber dann hast den weg nicht gefunden?^^


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

von mir aus könnte Blizz bis moin Wartungsarbeiten machen, solange endlich mal neue Schmiedkunstpläne und PvP-Items eingefügt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hallo suchti
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo moin kollege was geht ^^


----------



## Orrosh (3. Dezember 2008)

[edit: gelöschter doppelpost]


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

Yiraja schrieb:


> jo moin kollege was geht ^^




nicht viel muss arbeiten und du?


----------



## Ahramanyu (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte anbieten. Wer möchte?


----------



## Fynni2007 (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> grml was vergisst du eigentlich was du letzte woche gemacht hast?^^ so alt bist jetzt eigentlich auch net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


na klaro bin doch schon 22 hab ein mann und ein kind da kann man schon echt alt sein und sich auch so fühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne das wars nicht da bin ich mir zu 100% sicher 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyeofSauron (3. Dezember 2008)

ums in den worten der wow spieler auszudrücken:

GIEF EPIXX Torte!!!111einseinselfunddrölfzig


----------



## Fynni2007 (3. Dezember 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ich kann Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte anbieten. Wer möchte?




hier ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nicht viel muss arbeiten und du?



ich hab heute leider frei -.- !



Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ich kann Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte anbieten. Wer möchte?



jo gib mal bitte n stück^^


----------



## The Reptil (3. Dezember 2008)

Orrosh schrieb:


> Ich kann noch ne 300g Milka anbieten.




moin moin allerseits

die 300g milka nicht ohne mama essen da gibts nämlich ärger im ts ^^


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Dezember 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ich kann Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte anbieten. Wer möchte?



nehm ich, aber mit viel kirschwasser, brennt die wenn man daran feuer macht, so wie ein jagertee?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyeofSauron (3. Dezember 2008)

ich hab auf deinen bären geklickt fynni bekomm ich ne belohnung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (3. Dezember 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> nehm ich, aber mit viel kirschwasser, brennt die wenn man daran feuer macht, so wie ein jagertee??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Denke nicht. Meine Frau Mutter hat die Torte gebacken und mit Mon Cheri bestückt - allerdings hat das gute Stück seinen Bestimmungsort nicht erreicht und muss nun von mir verzehrt werden. *g*


----------



## Orrosh (3. Dezember 2008)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> ums in den worten der wow spieler auszudrücken:
> 
> GIEF EPIXX Torte!!!111einseinselfunddrölfzig



imba Torte .. ^^


schämt Euch .. so früh am Morgen schon Alkohol .. 

*sichCognacindenKaffegießt*


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

grrrrr funzt net^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (3. Dezember 2008)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> ich hab auf deinen bären geklickt fynni bekomm ich ne belohnung?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja bin nett zudir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bekommst ein danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Dezember 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Denke nicht. Meine Frau Mutter hat die Torte gebacken und mit Mon Cheri bestückt - allerdings hat das gute Stück seinen Bestimmungsort nicht erreicht und muss nun von mir verzehrt werden. *g*



dann prost - und den dran, ab dem 10. stück heute abend mind. 100 mobs mehr grinden, auch das klicken mit den fingern verbrennt kalorien


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Denke nicht. Meine Frau Mutter hat die Torte gebacken und mit Mon Cheri bestückt - allerdings hat das gute Stück seinen Bestimmungsort nicht erreicht und muss nun von mir verzehrt werden. *g*



ey das ja mal gemein da beitest du kuchen an aber futterst ihn selber tz typisch frauen


----------



## Ahramanyu (3. Dezember 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> dann prost - und den dran, ab dem 10. stück heute abend mind. 100 mobs mehr grinden, auf das klicken mikt den fingern baut verbrennt kalorien


Hm, Klicker? Ich nicht!


----------



## Yiraja (3. Dezember 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Denke nicht. Meine Frau Mutter hat die Torte gebacken und mit Mon Cheri bestückt - allerdings hat das gute Stück seinen Bestimmungsort nicht erreicht und muss nun von mir verzehrt werden. *g*



GIB MIR BITTE EIN STÜCK !!! -_______________- ^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Hm, Klicker? Ich nicht!



find ich aber shcön das du uns mal besuchst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann ich dir was anbieten?

gipfeli?
Kaffee? 
Tee?


----------



## Terrorizer (3. Dezember 2008)

guten morgäääähn
*kaffeeschlürf*


----------



## Amokee (3. Dezember 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ich kann Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte anbieten. Wer möchte?



Hier ! Ich vermisse das matschige Gebäck aus meiner alten Heimat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> find ich aber shcön das du uns mal besuchst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




tzzz mir hast nix angeboten merk ich mir -.-


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Dezember 2008)

Terrorizer schrieb:


> guten morgäääähn
> *kaffeeschlürf*



stelle noch 00000000 eier

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&& brezn und §§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§ croissants dazu


----------



## Ahramanyu (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> gipfeli?
> Kaffee?
> Tee?


Nein danke, ich habe bereits meinen Eistee von Blade erhalten. Allerdings müsste der Banhammer von Carch dringenst mal wieder gereinigt werden.


----------



## EyeofSauron (3. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ja bin nett zudir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hurra jemand der nett zu mir ist, endlich, mein lebensziel ist erreicht?

willst du mich heiraten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (3. Dezember 2008)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> hurra jemand der nett zu mir ist, endlich, mein lebensziel ist erreicht?
> 
> willst du mich heiraten?
> 
> ...




ne dafür müsstest du noch oft klicken und an meinen schatz vorbei 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyeofSauron (3. Dezember 2008)

hmm ok das schaff ich beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also sag nen termin xD


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ne dafür müsstest du noch oft klicken und an meinen schatz vorbei
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




klingt nach Bossfight 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ne dafür müsstest du noch oft klicken und an meinen schatz vorbei
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol^^

ach ist net schwer einfach morgends wen er aufsteht da weis er net so recht wo oben und unten ist wie vor 2 wochen gesehen^^

@ Ahra  aha Eistee ist auch was feines^^

wen wilst den wieder bannen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (3. Dezember 2008)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> hmm ok das schaff ich beides
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das erste ist ja kein problem aber an meinen schatz kommst net vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

mhm das erste geht auch net

man kann nur 1x pro ip klicken damit er steigt ^^


----------



## EyeofSauron (3. Dezember 2008)

das glaubst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder kommt er gegen n 110 kg footballspieler an?

muhahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lol^^
> 
> ach ist net schwer einfach morgends wen er aufsteht da weis er net so recht wo oben und unten ist wie vor 2 wochen gesehen^^
> 
> ...




da hatte er noch frei nun muss er wieder arbeiten einer muss ja das geld verdienen was ich und mein sohn das ausgeben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Dezember 2008)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> das glaubst du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dafür reichen sogar 9 mm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (3. Dezember 2008)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> das glaubst du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




och ja denke schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



musst ja auch noch vorher das oki von meinem sohn haben und da er noch net redet wird das auch noch sehr schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> dafür reichen sogar 9 mm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hahahaha 

danke für mein erstes morgendliche Lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der war nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyeofSauron (3. Dezember 2008)

hmm ok langsam wirds zu anstrengend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw 9 mm muss erst durch meine panzerung kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Dezember 2008)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> hmm ok langsam wirds zu anstrengend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



auch das geht, aber wir wollen hier ja keinen fred in schußwaffenkunde und munitionsverwendungsarten aufmachen, oder?


----------



## EyeofSauron (3. Dezember 2008)

naja mit irgendwas müssen wir uns wohl beschäftigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> da hatte er noch frei nun muss er wieder arbeiten einer muss ja das geld verdienen was ich und mein sohn das ausgeben kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gehtst wieder einkaufen heute?^^


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Dezember 2008)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> naja mit irgendwas müssen wir uns wohl beschäftigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lass uns lieber über folgendes thema philisophieren:

die auswirkungen des vollmondes auf die kleintierzucht in oberösterreich um die jahrtausendwende


----------



## blacktor (3. Dezember 2008)

guten morgen :-)


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> hmm ok langsam wirds zu anstrengend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja dan besorgt man sich halt so einen al kaida Kamikatze der sprengt sich dan neben dir in die luft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyeofSauron (3. Dezember 2008)

aber welche jahrtausendwende?

dokumentiert sind doch soweit ich mich erinnere mindestens 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edith: Kami-Katze? wie sieht die aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ezaron (3. Dezember 2008)

Guten Tag Leutz o:


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Dezember 2008)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> aber welche jahrtausendwende?
> 
> dokumentiert sind doch soweit ich mich erinnere mindestens 2
> 
> ...



bei der ersten konnten sie im alpenland noch nicht schreiben


----------



## Fynni2007 (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> stimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ne war ich gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hat doch wieder vergessen das es doch einen mittwoch gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab ihn in meinem kalender durch gestrichen deswegen der dumme fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> guten morgen :-)



morgen


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ne war ich gestern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ey soll das heissen du gehst lieber am mittwoch einkaufen als hier mit mir zu schreiben??

schweinerei -.-

warum durchgestrichen?^^


----------



## EyeofSauron (3. Dezember 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> bei der ersten konnten sie im alpenland noch nicht schreiben



klar konnten wir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> /edith: Kami-Katze? wie sieht die aus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wilst net wissen *hust*


----------



## Fynni2007 (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ey soll das heissen du gehst lieber am mittwoch einkaufen als hier mit mir zu schreiben??
> 
> schweinerei -.-
> 
> warum durchgestrichen?^^




ja klar i-was muss ich ja machen

wegen wartungsarbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyeofSauron (3. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da isse


----------



## Ezaron (3. Dezember 2008)

es dauert noch sooo lang ;_;


----------



## Crav3n (3. Dezember 2008)

ohman, da wacht man in seinem Urlaub schonmal früh auf und dann sind mal wieder Wartungsarbeiten... 
Jetzt kann ich auch nicht mehr pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Need Unterhaltung!


----------



## Dorpuh (3. Dezember 2008)

morchen wartungsarbeiten -.-
das heißt wider video weitermachen^^


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> aber welche jahrtausendwende?
> 
> dokumentiert sind doch soweit ich mich erinnere mindestens 2
> 
> ...



so vielleicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

war ich zu langsam^^


----------



## djflow20 (3. Dezember 2008)

Wartungsarbeiten. Ich liebe Wartungsarbeiten von Blizzard.
Zitat: ... werden von 5 bis vorraussichtlich bis 11 Uhr andauern.
Um 11:10 loggst ein.
Zitat: ... werden von 5 bis vorraussichtlich bis 13 Uhr andauern.
Um 13:10 loggst ein.
Zitat: ... werden von 5 bis vorraussichtlich bis 15 Uhr andauern.
Um 15:30 loggst ein und ein Wunder. Charfenster wird geöffnet

Lg


----------



## Seethlock (3. Dezember 2008)

Morgen...seit dieser Woche Praktikum zuende...wollte heute mal um 7 aufstehen und mein Dk leveln...Ihr könnt's euch denken; GENAU ich hab Mittwoch vergessen -.-
Naja Kaffee und gleich mitm Hund ne Runde raus und dann waaaaarten.


----------



## Ezaron (3. Dezember 2008)

djflow20 schrieb:


> Wartungsarbeiten. Ich liebe Wartungsarbeiten von Blizzard.
> Zitat: ... werden von 5 bis vorraussichtlich bis 11 Uhr andauern.
> Um 11:10 loggst ein.
> Zitat: ... werden von 5 bis vorraussichtlich bis 13 Uhr andauern.
> ...




Genau so und nich anders siehts aus o:

Da is man schonmal krank, würde sich dann gerne einfach Mal an den Rechner setzen und bisschen zoggn, und mal wieder ist Mittwoch o:


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Dezember 2008)

djflow20 schrieb:


> Wartungsarbeiten. Ich liebe Wartungsarbeiten von Blizzard.
> Zitat: ... werden von 5 bis vorraussichtlich bis 11 Uhr andauern.
> Um 11:10 loggst ein.
> Zitat: ... werden von 5 bis vorraussichtlich bis 13 Uhr andauern.
> ...



wette immer noch 77 schilling auf 15 uhr


----------



## Dorpuh (3. Dezember 2008)

rausgehen bei dem ollen schmuddelwetter?


----------



## Yiraja (3. Dezember 2008)

ich werd gleich mal ne runde einkaufen gehen un hoffen dat die server um 11 wieder gehen^^


----------



## Ezaron (3. Dezember 2008)

Dorpuh schrieb:


> rausgehen bei dem ollen schmuddelwetter?



Bei uns scheint die Sonne :ugly


----------



## EyeofSauron (3. Dezember 2008)

dazu hab ich nur eins zu sagen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

geht arbeiten ^^


----------



## Crav3n (3. Dezember 2008)

Bei uns schneit das seit 3 stunden ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dorpuh (3. Dezember 2008)

hier is voll drübe und nasses wetter so richtiges bleib doch zuhause und zock ne runde wow wetter ach vergessen geht ja nicht -.- so ein mist aber auch


----------



## Dragine (3. Dezember 2008)

Morgen zusammen
 *Kaffee wieder auffüllen Brötchen auspacken*


----------



## EyeofSauron (3. Dezember 2008)

arbeiten is was für leute ohne wow!

btw ihr müsst schneller posten

ich muss schon 3 mal auf aktualisieren klicken bevor ich den nächsten post seh^^


----------



## Ezaron (3. Dezember 2008)

Dorpuh schrieb:


> hier is voll drübe und nasses wetter so richtiges bleib doch zuhause und zock ne runde wow wetter ach vergessen geht ja nicht -.- so ein mist aber auch



Tjo, das ist immer so ne Sache am Mittwoch, was soll man nur mit seiner Zeit anstellen, siehe meine Signatur o:


----------



## Nocard (3. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen @ all...

das Wetter ist ja heute zum §$%&/()=?


----------



## blacktor (3. Dezember 2008)

ich mag jetz schon nicht mehr arbeiten...

bei uns ist bewölkt drausen, so richtiges aus-penn-und-danach-wow-spielen-wetter

eeedit:
nocard hat grad seins signatur und sein avatar geändet, das sah vor dem post noch anderst aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

nochmal an alle die erst dazu gekommen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=YjAKUT1IIiw


----------



## CLOZEN (3. Dezember 2008)

Da will man vor Schulbeginn noch bisschen den Twink leveln, und dann das. :/
BTW: Bei uns is das Wetter Super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crav3n (3. Dezember 2008)

Macht mal Vorschläge was man bis 11 Uhr eh 15 Uhr nun machen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CLOZEN (3. Dezember 2008)

Naja Kaffe trinken denksch mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich werd bissle DotA spieln.


----------



## Ezaron (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass es diesmal bis 15 Uhr dauern wird (:


----------



## blacktor (3. Dezember 2008)

Crav3n schrieb:


> Macht mal Vorschläge was man bis 11 Uhr eh 15 Uhr nun machen soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schlafen, nen anders spiel zocken, nen caffee trinken mal, eine rauchen gehn, fernseh gucken ....


----------



## Lakor (3. Dezember 2008)

Crav3n schrieb:


> Macht mal Vorschläge was man bis 11 Uhr eh 15 Uhr nun machen soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sich beim Snowboard fahren verletzen oder so^^


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

Crav3n schrieb:


> Macht mal Vorschläge was man bis 11 Uhr eh 15 Uhr nun machen soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rätseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was is groß, grün und frisst Häuser?


----------



## Caveman1979 (3. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen @all

Wo sind den die Pingus man liest ja gar nix mehr von dennen?


----------



## Lakor (3. Dezember 2008)

Claze schrieb:


> Rätseln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Frosch der ne Schnecke frisst?


----------



## Dragine (3. Dezember 2008)

so ich frag dann mal denn Wichtel in der Kugel 

Dragine:Wann werden die server wieder laufen?

wichtel: Um 11:02 werden sie wieder laufen


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

Lakor schrieb:


> Frosch der ne Schnecke frisst?



nö^^


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (3. Dezember 2008)

guten morgen allerseits

jo wow ist wie immer down....

egal, hab eh wichtigeres zu tun ^^
die firma muss ja geld fürs mein hobby abwerfen *g*

was das wetter angeht:

versch**** und versch****.....naja, mir kanns im moment so ziemlich egal sein ^^ bin ja unter dach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



allen noch einen wunderschönen tag


----------



## Fynni2007 (3. Dezember 2008)

Ezaron schrieb:


> Ich denke ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass es diesmal bis 15 Uhr dauern wird (:




stimmt könnte länger dauern -.-*


----------



## EyeofSauron (3. Dezember 2008)

Claze schrieb:


> Rätseln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



große grüne häuserfresser?

was is violett, und wenns runterfällt gehts gartentürl auf?


----------



## Ezaron (3. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> stimmt könnte länger dauern -.-*



never ^^


----------



## Lakor (3. Dezember 2008)

Claze schrieb:


> nö^^


 
Dann sag mal an hab nur noch die Idee dass es Thrall sein könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> große grüne häuserfresser?
> 
> was is violett, und wenns runterfällt gehts gartentürl auf?



richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





hmmm nen violetter Gartentüröffner? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crav3n (3. Dezember 2008)

hm anderes Spiel? Hab keins drauf xD , und in der Glotze läuft um die Uhrzeit doch eh nur kagge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist klein grün und dreieckig und steht im Wald ?


----------



## EyeofSauron (3. Dezember 2008)

ne
ein versuch noch dann muss ich zur uni^^
ich lös es aber vorher^^


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

was ist groß, gelb und kann nicht schwimmen?


----------



## EyeofSauron (3. Dezember 2008)

Claze schrieb:


> was ist groß, gelb und kann nicht schwimmen?


bagger


----------



## DaniL (3. Dezember 2008)

Kommt heut eigentlich nen kleiner Patch oder Update oder sowas in der Art?


----------



## blacktor (3. Dezember 2008)

Crav3n schrieb:


> hm anderes Spiel? Hab keins drauf xD , und in der Glotze läuft um die Uhrzeit doch eh nur kagge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




www.spielen.com
www.miniclip.com

viel spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> ne
> ein versuch noch dann muss ich zur uni^^
> ich lös es aber vorher^^




nen Kirin Tor der von dalaran gefallen ist und zuflucht bei dir im Gartenhaus sucht?


----------



## JBL (3. Dezember 2008)

Meine Alwissende Kugel sacht um 13:39 werden die server wieder laufen.

MIMIMIMI lol

ciao

LG Dreknor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (3. Dezember 2008)

moinsen, warum sollte es heute länger dauern?


----------



## Ezaron (3. Dezember 2008)

DaniL schrieb:


> Kommt heut eigentlich nen kleiner Patch oder Update oder sowas in der Art?



nene, nur die berühmten Wartungsarbeiten o:


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> bagger



richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und warum ?


----------



## EyeofSauron (3. Dezember 2008)

na gut die antwort auf:



EyeofSauron schrieb:


> was is violett, und wenns runterfällt gehts gartentürl auf?


 iiiiist

ein purer zufall!!


----------



## JBL (3. Dezember 2008)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> moinsen, warum sollte es heute länger dauern?



weil die alle Schlitten fahren. oder 
Glühwein saufen.


----------



## blacktor (3. Dezember 2008)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> moinsen, warum sollte es heute länger dauern?



wer weiß, vl hat einer der techniker diesmal die ganze kanne kaffee umgeschüttet und nicht nur eine tasse ...


----------



## Crav3n (3. Dezember 2008)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> moinsen, warum sollte es heute länger dauern?



Kennst du Blizzard, wenn ja beantwortet das deine Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> na gut die antwort auf:
> 
> iiiiist
> 
> ein purer zufall!!




lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaniL (3. Dezember 2008)

Schade , 

dann sollen sie wenigstens KdV mal richtig zum laufen bekommen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ezaron (3. Dezember 2008)

JBL schrieb:


> Meine Alwissende Kugel sacht um 13:39 werden die server wieder laufen.
> 
> MIMIMIMI lol
> 
> ...



geht gar nich! 13:37 wenn schon, und überhaupt, Pessimist ;_;


----------



## Flocklif (3. Dezember 2008)

Claze schrieb:


> richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Weil er nur einen Arm hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crav3n (3. Dezember 2008)

Meine Katze sagte mir gerade die Server kommen um 10:31 on! Und sie lügt NIE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (3. Dezember 2008)

ja Kaffee da war noch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

so nun kommt mein lieblingsrätsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist weis und blau, und steht im Garten?


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

Flocklif schrieb:


> Weil er nur einen Arm hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bingo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fadekiller123 (3. Dezember 2008)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> na gut die antwort auf:
> 
> iiiiist
> 
> ein purer zufall!!



Guten Tag ich spiele einen Magier der seit Samstag 80 ist Ich besitze noch mein Komplettes Sw t6 gear desweiterern noch mein full s3 sowie full s4 UND ICH KANN NICHT MEHR SPIELEN was ist geschehen ich weiß nicht was ich mit meinem leben anfangen soll afk Ritzen //,-

>Mfg< A Mighty Dps Beast


----------



## montzz (3. Dezember 2008)

wird echt zeit das die hier mal nen chat einrichten wo die leutz auch karten spielen können usw 


los buffd baut mal sowas auf eure hp ein


----------



## Lakor (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke dass eher eine der kompetenten Putzfrauen mit nem Schlitten ins Büro gekommen ist wie folgt:
Eis+Schlitten+korpulente Putzfrau+Server=Eis+Schlitten+korpulente Putzfrau-Sever


----------



## Dorpuh (3. Dezember 2008)

oh man da bin ich auch wider video geht net weiter pc spackt rum -.-
toll und was mach ich nu -.-


----------



## Fynni2007 (3. Dezember 2008)

JBL schrieb:


> weil die alle Schlitten fahren. oder
> Glühwein saufen.




ne weil die ma wollen das wir wieder wissen was man noch ausser wow machen kann deswegen gibts jaden mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyeofSauron (3. Dezember 2008)

hmm bei uns is die antwort drauf: ich darf meinen ne**r anmalen wie ich will aber sowas sagt man doch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dorpuh (3. Dezember 2008)

ach ja^^
naja ich glaub ich gehe erstmal zum bäcker hab voll bock auf bäckerzeugs


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> hmm bei uns is die antwort drauf: ich darf meinen ne**r anmalen wie ich will aber sowas sagt man doch net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anubiz24 (3. Dezember 2008)

GUUUUUTEN MOOOOOORGEEEEENN!!!!!!! 

Heut ises mit mal egal wann die Server wieder laufen weil, ....... mir is gestern Abend mein Netzteil abgefackelt!!! 
Wäre es am 2- oder 2. Advent passiert hät ich noch drüber gelacht .....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Dezember 2008)

eigentlich müsste nach blizzards zeitrechnung ja schon 2009 sein, steht doch dort, daß alle 2 wochen wartungsarbeiten anstehen.

uns normalos kommt es nur wie eine woche vor, blizzard hat aber in der zeit schon 2 wochen zurückgelegt, darum jeden mittwoch wartungsarbeiten, oder wie verhält sich das??


----------



## blacktor (3. Dezember 2008)

Lakor schrieb:


> Ich denke dass eher eine der kompetenten Putzfrauen mit nem Schlitten ins Büro gekommen ist wie folgt:
> Eis+Schlitten+korpulente Putzfrau+Server=Eis+Schlitten+korpulente Putzfrau-Sever




ne ne stimmt so nicht ganz, bei blizz hat die putzfrau vergessen das fenster zumachen, und es hat die server eingeschneit.. das heißt, schneeballschlacht im serverraum und schneemanbauen xD


----------



## Fynni2007 (3. Dezember 2008)

so eine rauch ich noch dann muss ich erstmal 

sohn wickeln, aufräumen, sohn füttern und zum schluss sohn ins bett bringen und hoffen das mein schatz früh feierabend hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



keine angst mache oft ne pause wegen rauchen usw bin also ab und an da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (3. Dezember 2008)

Claze schrieb:


> so nun kommt mein lieblingsrätsel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ein Gartenschlumpf ... oder mein besoffener Nachbar jeden Samstag Abend


----------



## Ezaron (3. Dezember 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> eigentlich müsste nach blizzards zeitrechnung ja schon 2009 sein, steht doch dort, daß alle 2 wochen wartungsarbeiten anstehen.
> 
> uns normalos kommt es nur wie eine woche vor, blizzard hat aber in der zeit schon 2 wochen zurückgelegt, darum jeden mittwoch wartungsarbeiten, oder wie verhält sich das??



Um die Uhrzeit schon so kompliziert ;_;


----------



## EyeofSauron (3. Dezember 2008)

so noch ein schnellesbevor ich zur uni muss

was is erst grün und dann rot?

die antwort kommt in 2 h^^


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

dann sag ich mal die antwort :

frage war- was ist weis, blau und steht im Garten?

antwort: ein Schaf mit Krampfadern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Dezember 2008)

ws ist weiss-blau und steht im garten???

ein schalke-fan, der dem bvb-gartenzwerg einen auf die mütze gibt


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> so noch ein schnellesbevor ich zur uni muss
> 
> was is erst grün und dann rot?
> 
> die antwort kommt in 2 h^^




ein Frosch im Mixer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ezaron (3. Dezember 2008)

tztz, bist du herzlos ^^


----------



## Crav3n (3. Dezember 2008)

hät da auch noch eins:

was ist klein grün und dreieckig und steht im wald?


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

nene, das is ja kurz und schmerzlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



herzlos wäre, wenn ich gesagt hätte: ein Frosch in der Mikrowelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galadith (3. Dezember 2008)

Was hat am Morgen 4, am Mittag 2 und am Abend 3 Beine?


xD


----------



## Lakor (3. Dezember 2008)

Ok dann habe ich auch einen:
Wo haben Frauen die krausesten Haare?


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> so eine rauch ich noch dann muss ich erstmal
> 
> sohn wickeln, aufräumen, sohn füttern und zum schluss sohn ins bett bringen und hoffen das mein schatz früh feierabend hat
> 
> ...



aha aha

rauchen sit ungesund


----------



## Anubiz24 (3. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was ist Grün und wird auf Knopfdruck rot ?? ( so kenn ich den  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Antwort: Ein frosch im Mixxer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber besser ist:

Was ist Grün und bleibt auf Knopfdruck immernoch Grün???


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Dezember 2008)

was sitzt in der ecke und wird langsam rot??


----------



## Dagobert26 (3. Dezember 2008)

Früher war die Server-Wartung mal Freitags 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aha aha
> 
> rauchen sit ungesund




ja deswegen mach ich es ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

Galadith schrieb:


> Was hat am Morgen 4, am Mittag 2 und am Abend 3 Beine?
> 
> 
> xD




der Mensch: geimeint is Morgen = Geburt (4 beine wegen dem Krabbeln), Mittag = Mitte des Lebens (gehen) und Abend = der LEbensabend (gehen mit Stock ) 

nice Rätsel, lange nich mehr gehört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoshiwan (3. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen. *gähn*


----------



## Racios (3. Dezember 2008)

Bei uns ist alles so zugeschneit, dass ich nicht wegkomme und nicht in die Schule kann.
Ach, wie ich Schnee liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anubiz24 (3. Dezember 2008)

Anubiz24 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ein Frosch der schneller ist wie der Mixer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimmjow (3. Dezember 2008)

Racios schrieb:


> Bei uns ist alles so zugeschneit, dass ich nicht wegkomme und nicht in die Schule kann.
> Ach, wie ich Schnee liebe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Will auch Schnee. >< Wo wohnst du denn?


----------



## BadVoodoo (3. Dezember 2008)

Crav3n schrieb:


> hät da auch noch eins:
> 
> was ist klein grün und dreieckig und steht im wald?


 Ein kleines grünes Dreieck im Wald



Galadith schrieb:


> Was hat am Morgen 4, am Mittag 2 und am Abend 3 Beine?
> 
> 
> xD




Der Mensch... am morgen ( in jungen jahren) krabbelt er auf allen vieren, am mitten ( jugendlich und erwachsen) geht er auf 2 beinen, am abend (im hohen alter) ist der stock das dritte bein

&#8364;dit: Mist, ich bin so früh morgens noch nicht schnell genug.


----------



## Ceilyn (3. Dezember 2008)

guten morgen,

bin zwar auf arbeit und kann eh nicht spielen.. 
leider so mit als einzige  :/ zwei kollegen spielen immer ab und an mal -.- 
aber ich dachte ich lass mir die chance nicht nehmen um hier mal was zu posten 

hf beim warten ^^


----------



## Galadith (3. Dezember 2008)

Claze schrieb:


> der Mensch: geimeint is Morgen = Geburt (4 beine wegen dem Krabbeln), Mittag = Mitte des Lebens (gehen) und Abend = der LEbensabend (gehen mit Stock )
> 
> nice Rätsel, lange nich mehr gehört
> 
> ...




Sehr gute Antwort Claze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ja deswegen mach ich es ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mhm das ja mal ne schlechte antwort nenenene dein sohn denkt sicher auch das du stinkst wen du rauchst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakor (3. Dezember 2008)

grimmjow schrieb:


> Will auch Schnee. >< Wo wohnst du denn?



Komm nach Nrw. Zumindest Ennepe Ruhr Kreis auf 400 metern das sind gut 30 40 cm Schnee.


----------



## Galadith (3. Dezember 2008)

Lakor schrieb:


> Komm nach Nrw. Zumindest Ennepe Ruhr Kreis auf 400 metern das sind gut 30 40 cm Schnee.




Hab auch Schulfrei wegen zu viel Schnee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragine (3. Dezember 2008)

> Bei uns ist alles so zugeschneit, dass ich nicht wegkomme und nicht in die Schule kann.
> Ach, wie ich Schnee liebe



Nachteil  wow läuft nicht^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm das ja mal ne schlechte antwort nenenene dein sohn denkt sicher auch das du stinkst wen du rauchst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




kann gut sein aber ich stinke nicht so schlimm als wenn er in die windel macht und ich muss es auch ertragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anubiz24 (3. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was is Schwarz und sitzt im Baum ????  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakor (3. Dezember 2008)

Dragine schrieb:


> Nachteil  wow läuft nicht^^



Und War auch nicht^^ ich sitz hier und überleg mir welches Sever down Bild ich mir angucken soll xD


----------



## Fynni2007 (3. Dezember 2008)

Lakor schrieb:


> Komm nach Nrw. Zumindest Ennepe Ruhr Kreis auf 400 metern das sind gut 30 40 cm Schnee.




wollt grad sagen wohn auch in nrw aber hier bei mir ist nix


----------



## Lakor (3. Dezember 2008)

Anubiz24 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eichhörnchen nach nem Waldbrand.

Und was ist rot und sitzt daneben?


----------



## Lakor (3. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> wollt grad sagen wohn auch in nrw aber hier bei mir ist nix


 Lass mich raten Köln, Essen oder Düsseldorf oder sowas?^^


----------



## Eckhexaule (3. Dezember 2008)

da ist die frage: was stinkt besser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guten Morgen allerseits!


----------



## pixeljedi (3. Dezember 2008)

guten morgen  *gähn*

erstmal kaffee machen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragine (3. Dezember 2008)

> Und War auch nicht^^ ich sitz hier und überleg mir welches Sever down Bild ich mir angucken soll xD



Na klasse..... naja ich zieh mir malcolm mittindrinn und danach srubs rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (3. Dezember 2008)

Anubiz24 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spanner nachm Waldbrand und was ist rot und sitzt daneben?


----------



## Fadekiller123 (3. Dezember 2008)

Racios schrieb:


> Bei uns ist alles so zugeschneit, dass ich nicht wegkomme und nicht in die Schule kann.
> Ach, wie ich Schnee liebe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was soll ich sagen bei uns liegt Schnee ich gehe Schule was hört die Klasse wir haben frei hat sich das aufstehen ja sehr gelohnt!!!!


----------



## Xelyna (3. Dezember 2008)

Was weiß und steht im Wald hinterm Baum?


----------



## Lakor (3. Dezember 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> Spanner nachm Waldbrand und was ist rot und sitzt daneben?



Sein Freund, er glüht noch^^


----------



## Anubiz24 (3. Dezember 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> Spanner nachm Waldbrand und was ist rot und sitzt daneben?



Richtisssccchhh !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aba was daneben sitzt!!?? .... ein Spanner der noch glüht??


----------



## zadros (3. Dezember 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Was weiß und steht im Wald hinterm Baum?



Xelyna in einem weissen Abendkleid auf dem Weg zu meiner Baumhausoper *schwärm*


----------



## zadros (3. Dezember 2008)

Lakor schrieb:


> Sein Freund, er glüht noch^^






Anubiz24 schrieb:


> Richtisssccchhh !!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jup ;-)

EDIT: sry für doppelpost


----------



## Magrotus (3. Dezember 2008)

Lakor schrieb:


> Komm nach Nrw. Zumindest Ennepe Ruhr Kreis auf 400 metern das sind gut 30 40 cm Schnee.



In Köln liegt null komma null Schnee


----------



## Hoshiwan (3. Dezember 2008)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> guten morgen,
> 
> bin zwar auf arbeit und kann eh nicht spielen..
> leider so mit als einzige  :/ zwei kollegen spielen immer ab und an mal -.-
> ...



Ich sitze zu Hause in meinem Büro und muß noch bißerl Emails schreiben... >.<


----------



## blacktor (3. Dezember 2008)

Galadith schrieb:


> Hab auch Schulfrei wegen zu viel Schnee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mach dir nix draus, bei uns hats zwar mehr geregenet wie geschieben, aber wenns ein paar km weiter rauf fährst hats über 1 meter geschnieben ^.^

skifahren inc !


----------



## Galadith (3. Dezember 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> Xelyna in einem weissen Abendkleid auf dem Weg zu meiner Baumhausoper *schwärm*



xD

Wie war das noch gleich...... achja...^^


Was macht Ralf Schumacher, wenn er ein Formel 1 Rennen gewonnen hat?
Was ist schlimmer als ein angebissener Apfel mit Wurm?


----------



## MiKlAtScH (3. Dezember 2008)

kommt ein buckliger zum bäcker und sagt:ey meister ich hätte gerne ein 2 pfund brot.dann sagt der bäcker:ey junge willste das andere nich erstma runterschlucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. Dezember 2008)

mal was amysantes für den Morgen 

einer der Klassiker Frosch im Mixer die Wii Werbung muss man sich zwangsläufig vorher anschaun 


oder hier der is auch genial

viel spaß beim anschaun

ha ich hab in gefunden Hamster in der Microwelle


----------



## Lakor (3. Dezember 2008)

Galadith schrieb:


> xD
> 
> 
> Was ist schlimmer als ein angebissener Apfel mit Wurm?



Ein angebissener Apfel mit 2 Würmern?


----------



## montzz (3. Dezember 2008)

ok hier mal eins von mir 

Was macht Ralf Schumacher, wenn er ein Formel 1 Rennen gewonnen hat?


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

morgen

naja der stinkt net so lange wie du und es ist nicht ungesund^^

also bei uns in der schweiz wo ich bin hat es kein schnee aber sonne grad bischen^^

dafür weiter unten in den alpen da bis zu 1 meter schnee *gg*


----------



## Hoshiwan (3. Dezember 2008)

Lakor schrieb:


> Ein angebissener Apfel mit 2 Würmern?



Ein angebissener Wurm in einem Apfel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bekuras (3. Dezember 2008)

Galadith schrieb:


> Hab auch Schulfrei wegen zu viel *Schnee*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Drogen sind schlecht mhkay  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Morgeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crav3n (3. Dezember 2008)

bin ma kaffee holen ^^


----------



## Anubiz24 (3. Dezember 2008)

Öhm ... was is Schwarz und steht im Zimmer auf ner Leiter??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ezaron (3. Dezember 2008)

Anubiz24 schrieb:


> Öhm ... was is Schwarz und steht im Zimmer auf ner Leiter???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bekiffter Schornsteinfeger der den Schornstein nich findet? o:


----------



## Orrosh (3. Dezember 2008)

Galadith schrieb:


> xD
> 
> Wie war das noch gleich...... achja...^^
> 
> ...



ad1) er macht die Playstation aus (kannte ich vorher nur mit "was macht der Holländer, nachdem er die WM gewonnen hat^^)
ad2) ein angebissener Wurm im Apfel


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> Xelyna in einem weissen Abendkleid auf dem Weg zu meiner Baumhausoper *schwärm*




wtf?^^

heimlicher verehrer?^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (3. Dezember 2008)

Lakor schrieb:


> Lass mich raten Köln, Essen oder Düsseldorf oder sowas?^^




nähe essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakor (3. Dezember 2008)

Anubiz24 schrieb:


> Öhm ... was is Schwarz und steht im Zimmer auf ner Leiter???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ELektriker der die Sicherung vergessen hat rauszumachen während er ne Lampe wechselt?


----------



## Anubiz24 (3. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  auch ne idee 

Is aber nen Elektriker nach nem Stromschlag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bekuras (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wtf?^^
> 
> heimlicher verehrer?^^



ohoh Natsu bekommt Konkurenz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausserdem...wenn sie ein Abendkleid tragen würde...wäre es SCHWARZ!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Beku


----------



## blacktor (3. Dezember 2008)

@natsu:

wirst morgen kino gehn?
pingus @ kino INC


----------



## Rubinweapon (3. Dezember 2008)

Anubiz24 schrieb:


> Öhm ... was is Schwarz und steht im Zimmer auf ner Leiter???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*ganz logisch antworte*

Ein Schwarzer Mann auf ner Leiter ?xD


----------



## BadVoodoo (3. Dezember 2008)

Was ist rot und schießt mit 180 Sachen aus der Erde?


----------



## Galadith (3. Dezember 2008)

Orrosh schrieb:


> ad2) ein angebissener Wurm im Apfel



Naja:

Ein Apfel mit einem halben Wurm^^.


----------



## WestIce (3. Dezember 2008)

schule schwänzen und dann sowas ...


----------



## MiKlAtScH (3. Dezember 2008)

http://de.sevenload.com/sendungen/Der-Ulkb...r-bester-Freund



auch sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakor (3. Dezember 2008)

BadVoodoo schrieb:


> Was ist rot und schießt mit 180 Sachen aus der Erde?



Maulwurf der Chilli gefressen hat?


----------



## zadros (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wtf?^^
> 
> heimlicher verehrer?^^



Ich verehre alle Frauen, denn Sie sind das was diese Welt so schön macht! ;-)


----------



## Warlocklover (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

hier in der schönen Schweiz hat es schon seit 2 wochen 1meter + Schnee =))

ich sitz im Schulzimmer und habe Info... 
naja ich hab aber kekse dabei =)

Ich ess heimlich die kekse Hmmmmmm....

naja

schöner tag


----------



## BadVoodoo (3. Dezember 2008)

Lakor schrieb:


> Maulwurf der Chilli gefressen hat?



Die Antwort gefällt mir, ob seiner Kreativität. Die korrekte Antwort allerdings lautet: Ein Radieschen GTI


----------



## Xelyna (3. Dezember 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> Xelyna in einem weissen Abendkleid auf dem Weg zu meiner Baumhausoper *schwärm*


Ne... ein schüchternes Milch ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bekuras schrieb:


> ausserdem...wenn sie ein Abendkleid tragen würde...wäre es SCHWARZ!


Woher weißt du....? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rubinweapon (3. Dezember 2008)

MiKlAtScH schrieb:


> http://de.sevenload.com/sendungen/Der-Ulkb...r-bester-Freund
> 
> 
> 
> ...




göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Locaseraphin (3. Dezember 2008)

moinmoin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anubiz24 (3. Dezember 2008)

Omg ... mein Lieblingswitz ausn 90ern .....

Was geht nem Mantafahrer zuletzt durch den Kopf wenn er mit 180 einem GTI auffährt??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> ohoh Natsu bekommt Konkurenz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wieso konkurenz?^^



blacktor schrieb:


> @natsu:
> 
> wirst morgen kino gehn?
> pingus @ kino INC




ne keine zeit am wochenende vllt oder um weihnachten rum mal schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

Eine Ehe:

Nach 10 Jahren: "Guten Tag, das ist meine Frau, darf ich Sie Ihnen vorstellen?"

Nach 20 Jahren: "Guten Tag, das ist meine Frau, können Sie sich das vorstellen?"

Nach 30 Jahren: "Guten Tag, das ist meine Frau, können Sie sich bitte davor stellen?"


----------



## MiKlAtScH (3. Dezember 2008)

http://de.sevenload.com/sendungen/Der-Ulkb...stin-Timberlake


*lappen hohl und pfütze weg wisch*^^hahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Eine Ehe:
> 
> Nach 10 Jahren: "Guten Tag, das ist meine Frau, darf ich Sie Ihnen vorstellen?"
> 
> ...



rofl !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bekuras (3. Dezember 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Woher weißt du....?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



I´m from the Stasi...i Know alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warlocklover (3. Dezember 2008)

Madagaskar 3 xD

haha ne geht den neuen James Bond schauen er is soooo scheisse xD

im mom lauft nich soviel im kino find ich kacke...

der beste witz ist

Warum können Frauen nicht intelligent und schön gleichzeitig sein?

Antwort: Weil sie sonst Männer wären XDD (just kidding)


----------



## Lakor (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Eine Ehe:
> 
> Nach 10 Jahren: "Guten Tag, das ist meine Frau, darf ich Sie Ihnen vorstellen?"
> 
> ...



Der ist richtig gut.


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

madagaskar 3?? du bsit glaub ein teil zu weit^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

Lakor schrieb:


> Der ist richtig gut.



danke danke hab ich schön kopiert^^


----------



## Galadith (3. Dezember 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrYfNnreK88


xDDDDDD


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

Anruf bei der Polizei:

"Hilfe, in unserem Nonnenkloster gab es eine Vergewaltigung!"

"Das ist ja schrecklich, wer wurde denn vergewaltigt?"

"Der Briefträger."


----------



## Bekuras (3. Dezember 2008)

Warlocklover schrieb:


> Madagaskar 3 xD
> 
> haha ne geht den neuen James Bond schauen er is soooo scheisse xD
> 
> ...



War grade erst Mirrors und Max Payne gucken....naja war ok

freu mich aber schon auf "Der Tag an dem die Erde still stand" mit pewpew-Neo Darsteller Keanu Reeves  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warlocklover (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> madagaskar 3?? du bsit glaub ein teil zu weit^^




mist stimmt xD

sry

teil 2


----------



## Lakor (3. Dezember 2008)

Galadith schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrYfNnreK88
> 
> 
> xDDDDDD



Gut das sollte bekannt sein aber dann ist das hier richtig geil xD

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=LlWw0P5nnU8&...feature=related


----------



## Ezaron (3. Dezember 2008)

Langeweile...

immernoch o:


----------



## Galadrel (3. Dezember 2008)

Wir schreiben das Jahr 2020! WoW ist mittlerweile von sämtlichen Regierung zur verpflichtenden Freizeitbeschäftigung ausgerufen worden, das RL ist mittlerweil in Azeroth zu finden, sämtliche Spieler sind Stufe 170 und in der Schule wird über die Schöpfungsgeschichte laut Blizzard gelernt!

Eines Tages, in einer Schule in Stormwind (früher Washington D.C.) wird eine neue Lehrerin aufgenommen. Sie präsentiert sich der Klasse! Natürlich nimmt sie an das in solch einer Region nur Spieler der Allianz vertreten sind und darum outet sie sich gleich mal Stolz als solche! Sie fragt in die Runde wer den noch aller den blauen Bannern folgt und alle Kinder, bis auf ein 15 jähriges Mädchen heben die Hand! 

Die Lehrerin geht hin zu dem Mädchen und fragt:

Lehrerin: Aber mein Kleine! Warum machst du denn solch ein trauriges Gesicht?

Mädchen: Ganz einfach! Weil ich als einzige in der Klasse für die Horde spiele! 

Lehrerin: FÜR DIE HORDE??? Warum in Gottes Namen bist du den Rufen dieser Wilden verfallen?

Mädchen: Ich spiele gern für die Horde!

Lehrerin: Ja aber warum????

Mädchen: Ganz einfach. Mein Vater ist Grafiker bei Blizzard. Er ist speziell für Orks verantowortlich und meine Mutter ist GM auf Seiten der Horde darum spiele auch ich für die Horde!

Lehrerin: Aber mein Kleine! Man muss doch seinen Eltern nicht alles nachmachen! Stell dir mal vor deine Mutter ist eine Protetuierte und dein Vater Alkoholiker! Was würdest du dann machen?

Mädchen: Tja dann.... DANN WÜRDE ICH WOHL AUCH FÜR DIE ALLIANZ SPIELEN!

Nur ein kleines Witzchen solang Server down sind!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg

Galadrel


----------



## Warlocklover (3. Dezember 2008)

Jo ich meine natürlich Ice Age 3!!!

und ich freue mich riesig auf den euen Friday der 13 

hier die seite mit den trailers: http://www.apple.com/trailers/

Und wer is von euch schon lvl 80 ich bin im mom 78 =)


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

scared kid

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Rb4A9NapsQI

fies aber geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schadenfreude FTW^^


----------



## Rubinweapon (3. Dezember 2008)

Warlocklover schrieb:


> Jo ich meine natürlich Ice Age 3!!!
> 
> und ich freue mich riesig auf den euen Friday der 13
> 
> ...




bin seit knapp ner woche 80 und spiel nu mein heiler auf 80 weil heilermangel aufm realm herscht :/


----------



## Syntra (3. Dezember 2008)

Galadrel schrieb:


> Wir schreiben das Jahr 2020! WoW ist mittlerweile von sämtlichen Regierung zur verpflichtenden Freizeitbeschäftigung ausgerufen worden, das RL ist mittlerweil in Azeroth zu finden, sämtliche Spieler sind Stufe 170 und in der Schule wird über die Schöpfungsgeschichte laut Blizzard gelernt!
> 
> Eines Tages, in einer Schule in Stormwind (früher Washington D.C.) wird eine neue Lehrerin aufgenommen. Sie präsentiert sich der Klasse! Natürlich nimmt sie an das in solch einer Region nur Spieler der Allianz vertreten sind und darum outet sie sich gleich mal Stolz als solche! Sie fragt in die Runde wer den noch aller den blauen Bannern folgt und alle Kinder, bis auf ein 15 jähriges Mädchen heben die Hand!
> 
> ...



HAHA , göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warlocklover (3. Dezember 2008)

Galadrel schrieb:


> Wir schreiben das Jahr 2020! WoW ist mittlerweile von sämtlichen Regierung zur verpflichtenden Freizeitbeschäftigung ausgerufen worden, das RL ist mittlerweil in Azeroth zu finden, sämtliche Spieler sind Stufe 170 und in der Schule wird über die Schöpfungsgeschichte laut Blizzard gelernt!
> 
> Eines Tages, in einer Schule in Stormwind (früher Washington D.C.) wird eine neue Lehrerin aufgenommen. Sie präsentiert sich der Klasse! Natürlich nimmt sie an das in solch einer Region nur Spieler der Allianz vertreten sind und darum outet sie sich gleich mal Stolz als solche! Sie fragt in die Runde wer den noch aller den blauen Bannern folgt und alle Kinder, bis auf ein 15 jähriges Mädchen heben die Hand!
> 
> ...




nice


----------



## Lakor (3. Dezember 2008)

Folgende Situation: Der für die Horde Charaktere zuständige Programmierer wird von seinem Sohn beim fremd gehen erwischt. Unter dem Druck, Mama alles zu erzählen erbettelt sich Sohnemann einen neuen Computer und WoW-Account. Doch damit nicht genug...

S: "Wenn Du nicht willst, dass Mama was erfährt, will meine eigene Klasse haben!"
V: "Okay,...ähmm.. puh... also gut, Du bekommst den Schamanen. Also der kann kämpfen,trägt Schild oder 2 Hand Waffe und Lederrüstung und ..."
S: "Hmm Leder? Nein ich will was richtiges!! Ich will Kettenrüstung!
V: "Naaa gut dann Kettenrüstung. Weiter kannst so verschiedene Totems aufstellen."
S: "Was können diese Totems?"
V: "Na die machen Schaden oder heilen, oder sie Erhöhen die Rüstung. Das gilt für die ganze Gruppe"
S: "Wie viele hab ich denn"?
V: "20 verschiedene, aber nur eins gleichzeitig"
S: "zwei"
V: "Nein"
S: "drei"
V: "Ich versohl' Dir gleich..."
S: "Vier."
V: "RAAAAUUUUSSSS!"
S: "MAMA???"
V: "Vier ist prima... Keks?"
S: "Aber ich will auch zaubern können...."
V: "Junge, Du hast 4 Totems und ne Zweihandwaffe..."
S: "Ma...."
V:"...und kannst zaubern, wollte ich sagen... kein Problem. 1,5 Sekunden Casts"
S: "Instant!"
V: "Nein"
S: "Doch...INSTANT!"
V:"...Okay... instant...."
S: "Mhh was können die anderen Klassen so?"
V: "Die anderen? Kämpfen, zaubern, heilen...."
S: "Heilen will ich auch!"
V: "Na ja die anderen können das nicht alles auf einmal - nur immer ..."
S: "Ich will heilen!"
V: "Gut, Du kannst heilen."
S: "Danke Papi."
V: "Jetzt geh aber wieder Power Rangers schauen bitte..."
S: "Was mache ich denn wenn jemand mir wegläuft?"
V: "Hmm... ja... hier, Frostshock, jetzt isser langsamer! Und jetzt ab..."
S: "Wie lange hält der?"
V: "3 Sekunden"
S: "Und wie oft kann ich den machen?"
V: "Alle 6"
S: "Und dazwischen?"
V: "Na ja, Du musst dem Gegner doch wenigstens eine Chance geben."
S: "Maaa...."
V: "Okay, hält 6"
S: "Und wenn ich drücken vergesse?"
V: "Gut, 12!"
S: "Ich will aber nicht nur, dass der langsamer ist, ich will schneller sein..."
V: "Hier - Ghost Wolf. Damit wirst Du ein Wolf der schneller ist..."
S: "Mh..."
V: "Was - Mh?"
S: "Na ja, was mache ich wenn da mehrere sind, die ich langsamer machen will?"
V: "Hier... Earthbind Totem... und jetzt geh!"
S: "Und was mache ich wenn mich wer haut?"
V: "Du haust zurück oder zauberst, oder..."
S: "Ich will, dass der Schaden bekommt wenn er mich haut!"
V: "Moment, das ist beknackt: Der soll Schaden bekommen, wenn er Dich haut und wenn Du ihn haust?"
S: "Ja."
V: "Gut, Lightning Shield... nimm das und lass mich in Frieden."
S: "Und wenn wer mit nem Bogen auf mich schießt?"
V: "Dann wirkt das eben auch, wenn der mit dem Bogen auf Dich schießt. Und jetzt lass mich BITTE in Frieden..."
S: "Was mache ich denn, wenn mich wer anzaubert?"
V: "Du kannst kämpfen, selbst zaubern, heilen...."
S: "Ich will was, das einfach den Zauber weg nimmt, der als nächstes kommt!"
V: "....War eh grad bei den Totems. Nimm doch einfach Grounding Totem."
S: "Und wenn der sich heilt?"
V: "Dann heilt der sich halt!"
S: "Ich will den am heilen hindern!"
V: "Earth Shock, Instant, bitte sehr. Noch was?"
S: "Und was wenn der Gegner Buffs hat? Ich will auch Buffs?"
V: "Hier, Wind Fury - das sollte eigentlich reichen..."
S: "Ich will aber auch, dass der Gegner keine mehr hat!"
V: "Aber Du kannst Dich buffen, heilen, zaubern, zauber unterbrechen, Zweihandwaffen nutzen...."
S: "ICH WILL ABER!"
V: "Ich hau Dir gleich..."
S: "MAMA!!!"
V: "Purge... Purge ist Prima. Das sollte eigentlich der Warlock? aber gut - Purge!"
S: "Und was wenn mich wer vergiftet?"
V: "Nimm das Gift reinigende Totem."
S: "Nö."
V: "Doch!"
S: "Nö."
V: "Doch.!
S: "Nö..hööö..."
V: "...gut...Du bekommst nen Zauber dafür..."
S: "Und wenn ich mit wem zusammen spiele?"
V: "Brauchst Du eigentlich nicht mehr, gibt eigentlich keinen der etwas kann, das Du nicht..."
S: "Ich will Leute wiederbeleben können."
V: "Okay, kannst Du..."
S: "Hm... und wenn ich sterbe?"
V: "Na ja... dann muss Dich wer anders..."
S: "Ich will das selbst!"
V: "Aber Du bist tot"
S "ICH WILL DAS SELBST!"
V: "Gut, Du kannst Dich selbst wieder beleben, wenn Du tot bist."
S: "Ich will noch was..."
V: "Unter Wasser atmen ist noch frei..."
S. "Okay, aber irgendwas fehlt noch..."
V: "DU KANNST ZWEIHANDWAFFEN NUTZEN, KETTE TRAGEN, SCHILDE, ZAUBERN, AM ZAUBERN HINDERN, HEILEN, INSTANT ZAUBERN, HAST TOTEMS, KANNST GEGNER DEBUFFEN, DICH BUFFEN, HAST TIERFORM, KANNST AE-VERLANGSAMEN, UNTER WASSER ATMEN, WIEDERBELEBEN - SOGAR DICH SELBST. WAS IN DREITEUFELSNAMEN WILLST DU NOCH KÖNNEN - PREDIGTEN HALTEN UND AUF DEM WASSER GEHEN?"
S: "Hmm Predigten nicht..."


----------



## Xgribbelfix (3. Dezember 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=9CxM7a6CbyI

Am besten macht ihr es wenn ihr gerade nichts zu tun habt (ich glaube, dass das viele hier sind) und guckt dann auf eure Hand, die wahrscheinlich noch auf der Maus liegt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BadVoodoo (3. Dezember 2008)

was gibts da noch zu sagen? *FOR THE HORDE!*


----------



## Nocard (3. Dezember 2008)

Claze schrieb:


> scared kid
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Rb4A9NapsQI
> 
> ...


besser als jedes andere Jugendschutz Programm :>


----------



## Warlocklover (3. Dezember 2008)

Lakor schrieb:


> Folgende Situation: Der für die Horde Charaktere zuständige Programmierer wird von seinem Sohn beim fremd gehen erwischt. Unter dem Druck, Mama alles zu erzählen erbettelt sich Sohnemann einen neuen Computer und WoW-Account. Doch damit nicht genug...
> 
> S: "Wenn Du nicht willst, dass Mama was erfährt, will meine eigene Klasse haben!"
> V: "Okay,...ähmm.. puh... also gut, Du bekommst den Schamanen. Also der kann kämpfen,trägt Schild oder 2 Hand Waffe und Lederrüstung und ..."
> ...




HAHAAAA SCHAMi ftw


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

Fragen:

1) Eine Thermoskanne hält im Winter warm und im Sommer kalt. Doch woher weiß sie, wann Sommer und wann Winter ist?
2) Warum ist 'Abkürzung' so ein langes Wort?
3) Wie heißt das Ding mit dem man an der Kasse seine Ware von der des anderen Kunden abtrennt?
4) Kann man in geschmolzenem Trockeneis schwimmen ohne nass zu werden?
5) Lässt sich Wasser verdünnen?
6) Wenn man sich vornimmt, den ganzen Tag nichts zu erreichen und das dann auch schafft, hat man dann doch etwas erreicht?
7) Warum baut man Flugzeuge nicht aus demselben Material wie die "Black Box"?
8) Gibt es ein anderes Wort für "Synonym"?


Antworten pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galadrel (3. Dezember 2008)

BadVoodoo schrieb:


> was gibts da noch zu sagen? *FOR THE HORDE!*



Oh ja!

*FOR THE HORD!*


----------



## Tungyl (3. Dezember 2008)

auf jeden fall mal was gutes .  

so babyhochstuhl aufbauen und einkaufen im schönen schnee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (3. Dezember 2008)

Galadrel schrieb:


> Oh ja!
> 
> *FOR THE HORD!*




na na na nicht so schnell

*FÜR DIE ALLIANZ !*


----------



## Lakor (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Fragen:
> 
> 
> 8) Gibt es ein anderes Wort für "Synonym"?
> ...




HM äquivalents Pendant?^^

naja stimmt nicht soooo ganz^^


----------



## Cradle01 (3. Dezember 2008)

Horde rules 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragine (3. Dezember 2008)

> Wir schreiben das Jahr 2020! WoW ist mittlerweile von sämtlichen Regierung zur verpflichtenden Freizeitbeschäftigung ausgerufen worden, das RL ist mittlerweil in Azeroth zu finden, sämtliche Spieler sind Stufe 170 und in der Schule wird über die Schöpfungsgeschichte laut Blizzard gelernt!
> 
> Eines Tages, in einer Schule in Stormwind (früher Washington D.C.) wird eine neue Lehrerin aufgenommen. Sie präsentiert sich der Klasse! Natürlich nimmt sie an das in solch einer Region nur Spieler der Allianz vertreten sind und darum outet sie sich gleich mal Stolz als solche! Sie fragt in die Runde wer den noch aller den blauen Bannern folgt und alle Kinder, bis auf ein 15 jähriges Mädchen heben die Hand!
> 
> ...



HORDE ARE THE BEST F***K THE REST!


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Dezember 2008)

und wie heißt diese sagenhafte, hochtechnische erfindung nochmal, mit der man durch wänden sehen kann??


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

Lakor schrieb:


> HM äquivalents Pendant?^^
> 
> naja stimmt nicht soooo ganz^^



löl

und die anderen fragen?^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> und wie heißt diese sagenhafte, hochtechnische erfindung nochmal, mit der man durch wänden sehen kann??



röntgenbrille?^^ oder wie man das schreibt


----------



## Tungyl (3. Dezember 2008)

sehr geil HORDE RULES  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> röntgenbrille?^^ oder wie man das schreibt



falsch

FENSTER  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warlocklover (3. Dezember 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> falsch
> 
> FENSTER
> 
> ...



HAHAAAA (PWND)


----------



## Dragine (3. Dezember 2008)

> "Purge... Purge ist Prima. Das sollte eigentlich der Warlock? aber gut - Purge!"


das fehlt echt dem wl noch^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> falsch
> 
> FENSTER
> 
> ...



ah ja schmeis vor ner wand ein fenster hin und sag mir was du siehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Fragen:
> 
> 1) Eine Thermoskanne hält im Winter warm und im Sommer kalt. Doch woher weiß sie, wann Sommer und wann Winter ist?
> 2) Warum ist 'Abkürzung' so ein langes Wort?
> ...



ja gut...ähhh... hmmm

1. Sie gut ausm Fenster?
2. Damit man es selbst abkürzen kann?
3. Fu, das wusste ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4. kA versuch ich nachher mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5. Mit Verdünnungsmittel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6. Das is so ne "was war zuerst da, das Huhn oder Ei" geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7. Dann hätten die Hersteller ja nix mehrzu tun^^
8. Substitut glaub ich ^^


----------



## Lakor (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> löl
> 
> und die anderen fragen?^^



1) Eine Thermoskanne hält im Winter warm und im Sommer kalt. Doch woher weiß sie, wann Sommer und wann Winter ist?
2) Warum ist 'Abkürzung' so ein langes Wort?
3) Wie heißt das Ding mit dem man an der Kasse seine Ware von der des anderen Kunden abtrennt?
4) Kann man in geschmolzenem Trockeneis schwimmen ohne nass zu werden?
5) Lässt sich Wasser verdünnen?
6) Wenn man sich vornimmt, den ganzen Tag nichts zu erreichen und das dann auch schafft, hat man dann doch etwas erreicht?
7) Warum baut man Flugzeuge nicht aus demselben Material wie die "Black Box"?
8) Gibt es ein anderes Wort für "Synonym"?

1) Sie hält auch im Sommer warm... Heisser Tee rein und ab in die Tiefkühltruhe xD
2) Weil wegen isso^^
3) Warentrenner (vielleicht neologistisch aber erfüllt seinen zweck)
4) Nein
5) Ja
6) Ja hat man das nennt sich dann paradoxon
7) Preis, Unfähigkeit zu fliegen wegen gewicht und was weiss ich
8) Siehe oben^^

SO bitte schön xD

made my day


----------



## Dragine (3. Dezember 2008)

hoffe nu das das an der ricchtigen stelle steht

*HIERMIT ERÖFNE ICH SEITE 1500!!!*


----------



## Lakor (3. Dezember 2008)

Haha verzählt, ICH WARS MUHAHAHA


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Dezember 2008)

ein wort hat sieben buchstaben, wenn man acht wegnimmt, bleiben drei übrig? wie heißt das wort?

was war nochmal durchsichtiges metall?


----------



## Aratosao (3. Dezember 2008)

*1500 SEITE!! Wee^^*


Aloa Pingus


----------



## Bekuras (3. Dezember 2008)

Dragine schrieb:


> hoffe nu das das an der ricchtigen stelle steht
> 
> *HIERMIT ERÖFNE ICH SEITE 1500!!!*



wuawuawuaaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1 post zu früh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rubinweapon (3. Dezember 2008)

Dragine schrieb:


> hoffe nu das das an der ricchtigen stelle steht
> 
> *HIERMIT ERÖFNE ICH SEITE 1500!!!*




epic fail!!!


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

naja vllt kriegt ihr ja noch den 30k beitrag in diesem thread fehlen ja net mehr viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (3. Dezember 2008)

Dragine schrieb:


> hoffe nu das das an der ricchtigen stelle steht
> 
> *HIERMIT ERÖFNE ICH SEITE 1500!!!*


_*--Epic Fail--*_

Muharhar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/e: mist, zu spät :/ der kam schon mal^^


----------



## Hoshiwan (3. Dezember 2008)

*trommelwirbel* *konfetti*


----------



## Crav3n (3. Dezember 2008)

Das war eindeutig selfowned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja vllt kriegt ihr ja noch den 30k beitrag in diesem thread fehlen ja net mehr viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


natsuuu!


----------



## Xgribbelfix (3. Dezember 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> ein wort hat sieben buchstaben, wenn man acht wegnimmt, bleiben drei übrig? wie heißt das wort?



Sch"ACHT" ?


----------



## Lakor (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja vllt kriegt ihr ja noch den 30k beitrag in diesem thread fehlen ja net mehr viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Den bekomm dann auch ich xD


----------



## Tungyl (3. Dezember 2008)

was mann alles macht um 1500 seiten zu haben und es is mittwoch der tag des grauens wow läuft nich 4,5 millonen member wissen nix mit sich an zu fangen da fällt einem was ein und alle machen mit so kommen 1500 seiten her bin mal gespannt 2008 silverster was hier so kommt blizzard siehst du nich wie dein member leiden bitte eröffne uns deine welt


----------



## Orrosh (3. Dezember 2008)

wenn Euch noch langweilig ist .. vielleicht kennt Ihr es ja noch .. 

spielt GROW


----------



## Ganieda (3. Dezember 2008)

*Pompoms durch die Luft schmeiss*


----------



## pixeljedi (3. Dezember 2008)

Dragine schrieb:


> hoffe nu das das an der ricchtigen stelle steht
> 
> *HIERMIT ERÖFNE ICH SEITE 1500!!!*



hoffen kann man ja ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> natsuuu!



hallo^^


----------



## Industrialz (3. Dezember 2008)

Kann mir vorstellen es gibt lfeute die sich 1500 Seiten durchlesen xD


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

naja mal schauen


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

ohohoho gleich wird hier gespammt glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

gz^^


----------



## Daburna (3. Dezember 2008)

guden morgeeen allerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (3. Dezember 2008)

Xgribbelfix schrieb:


> Sch"ACHT" ?


Bilddieb -_-


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

morgen


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

oh lol danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Industrialz (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich will 1503 Seiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoshiwan (3. Dezember 2008)

Jemand Lust imaginäres Schach zu spielen?

Bauer von C2 auf C4

xD


----------



## Galadrel (3. Dezember 2008)

in at 1500 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Verdammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fighter_XP (3. Dezember 2008)

Claze schrieb:


> ohohoho gleich wird hier gespammt glaub ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gz zum Beitrag 3000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Dezember 2008)

Xgribbelfix schrieb:


> Sch"ACHT" ?


achtung - aber schacht ist auch eine variante - GZ


----------



## Aratosao (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja mal schauen


Natsu, wo sind die andern Pingus alle hin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakor (3. Dezember 2008)

Claze schrieb:


> ohohoho gleich wird hier gespammt glaub ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Gz ich hab ne t aufgepasst xD


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Dezember 2008)

das mit dem durchsichtigen metall hat aber noch keiner erklärt - was war das nochmal?


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Natsu, wo sind die andern Pingus alle hin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



keine ahnung 

die tummeln sich glaub grad in Nordend rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> das mit dem durchsichtigen metall hat aber noch keiner erklärt - was war das nochmal?



hies das net irgendwie Bleiglass?


----------



## Xarnia (3. Dezember 2008)

guten morgääähn 


was ist schacht?OO


----------



## Lakor (3. Dezember 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> das mit dem durchsichtigen metall hat aber noch keiner erklärt - was war das nochmal?



Maschendraht?


----------



## Aratosao (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> keine ahnung
> 
> die tummeln sich glaub grad in Nordend rum
> 
> ...


Bahh. viel zu kalt da^^


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Dezember 2008)

Claze schrieb:


> hies das net irgendwie Bleiglass?



genau LAKOR , der maschendraht war es

weitere ungeklärte fragen habe ich nicht, bis auf eine:

warum sind 2-wöchentliche wartungsarbeiten jede woche?


----------



## Aratosao (3. Dezember 2008)

Bin denn mal Navyfield Spielen (wolftest77 heis ich da falls jemand das auch spielt-Bismarck EU) Tschö


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

oho ich glaub Blizz hat den Login Server gekillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Normal kann man ja trotzdem in die Realm liste gucken.
Das letzte mal als das auch net ging, waren die Server glaub ich ewig off


----------



## Slavery (3. Dezember 2008)

Was ist nur mit diesem Thread passiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *kopf schüttel*

GuMo...


----------



## Sandra_wow (3. Dezember 2008)

GUTTTTTTTTTTT MMMMMOOOOOOOOOOOORRRGGGGGGGGGIIIIIIIIINNNNNNN GGGGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRMMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNN



so nun noch schnell ich den laden pizza kaufen gehen für einen monat 3 Schachtel Redbull 5 X6 pack Cola  den Schreibtsch Putzen dan warten bist man Zocken kann


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Dezember 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Was ist nur mit diesem Thread passiert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lang isser zumindest geworden


----------



## Slavery (3. Dezember 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> lang isser zumindest geworden



Das auf jeden Fall, aber das stört mich kaum...


----------



## Avida (3. Dezember 2008)

Seit letztes Mal ist es um ein gutes Stück gewachsen o.O
*langweilt sich*


----------



## Bekuras (3. Dezember 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Das auf jeden Fall, aber das stört mich kaum...



ja das fängt mit der Pubertät an ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Dezember 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Das auf jeden Fall, aber das stört mich kaum...



das war mir schon klar, aber ich wollte keine philosophischen ausführungen liefern


----------



## Vraelus (3. Dezember 2008)

Guten morgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich zock jetzt erstmal ne Runde GTA 4, trink nen Kaffee, ess was und dann wird in Zul'Drak weitergequestet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

wen niemand mehr da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bekuras (3. Dezember 2008)

ich wage jetzt mal eine kühne Behauptung...Mittwochsthreat = Spammtreat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Avida schrieb:


> Seit letztes Mal ist es um ein gutes Stück gewachsen o.O
> *langweilt sich*



*pott kaffee hinstell*


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Dezember 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> ich wage jetzt mal eine kühne Behauptung...Mittwochsthreat = Spammtreat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hätte gerne auch einen, etwa so groß (_________________________________________________)², da koffeinspiegel unter 3o/oo


----------



## pixeljedi (3. Dezember 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> hätte gerne auch einen, etwa so groß (_________________________________________________)², da koffeinspiegel unter 3o/oo




hier is noch genug am start..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bedien dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

Sandra_wow schrieb:


> GUTTTTTTTTTTT MMMMMOOOOOOOOOOOORRRGGGGGGGGGIIIIIIIIINNNNNNN GGGGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRMMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNN
> 
> 
> 
> so nun noch schnell ich den laden pizza kaufen gehen für einen monat 3 Schachtel Redbull 5 X6 pack Cola  den Schreibtsch Putzen dan warten bist man Zocken kann



Bring mir bitte auch Redbull mit. Mein Vorrat is alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marsone (3. Dezember 2008)

Immer wieder Mittwoch....ne Tasse Kaffee Zeit ohne ende mal...und jetzt Wow zocken und man schaut auf die Uhr und es ist 10.30 Uhr....*grmpf*....Kommen die Server Pünktlich habe ich ja noch 3 Stunden Zeit^^...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fighter_XP (3. Dezember 2008)

Wartungsarbeiten bis 14 Uhr :/


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

Marsone schrieb:


> Immer wieder Mittwoch....ne Tasse Kaffee Zeit ohne ende mal...und jetzt Wow zocken und man schaut auf die Uhr und es ist 10.30 Uhr....*grmpf*....Kommen die Server Pünktlich habe ich ja noch 3 Stunden Zeit^^...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hab das dumme Gefühl es dauert heut länger. Die Login-Server reagieren net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mebo (3. Dezember 2008)

Marsone schrieb:


> Immer wieder Mittwoch....ne Tasse Kaffee Zeit ohne ende mal...und jetzt Wow zocken und man schaut auf die Uhr und es ist 10.30 Uhr....*grmpf*....Kommen die Server Pünktlich habe ich ja noch 3 Stunden Zeit^^...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




eigendlich ist es ja 10:42uhr ^^...ich sitz in der berufsschule im pc raum dumm rum...müssen hier mit exel arbeiten ABER nö is nich das macht kein spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Dezember 2008)

nun hat mir aber immer noch keiner erklären können, warum 

2-wöchentliche wartungsarbeiten jede woche stattfinden?

geht die zeit bei blizz schneller? sind wir in einem paralleluniversum zu wow??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnatti (3. Dezember 2008)

*in die Runde wink*
isch spamm ma mit...den ich hab nix zu tun, Wohnung is sauber und Arbeit fängt erst um halb 2 an..isch wille zoggäääääääääään 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bekuras (3. Dezember 2008)

Claze schrieb:


> Bring mir bitte auch Redbull mit. Mein Vorrat is alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Boah da gibbed ne Story...war am WE mit Kumpels in Hannover weg....und wir erstmal so Vodka-RedBull getrunken, mein Kumpel guckt hinten drauf (glaub der war auch schon bissl strahlig^^) und meint so "boah hier steht was von "vigilence" was is das denn"...und ich so "BÄM da zahlen sich 2 Jahre WOW aus!!! Vigilence is Wachsamkeit!" (spiele Def-Krieger)

da soll nochmal wer sagen von WoW wird man(n) dumm <.<

mfg Beku 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (3. Dezember 2008)

Server gehn wieder!


----------



## Orrosh (3. Dezember 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> Boah da gibbed ne Story...war am WE mit Kumpels in Hannover weg....und wir erstmal so Vodka-RedBull getrunken, mein Kumpel guckt hinten drauf (glaub der war auch schon bissl strahlig^^) und meint so "boah hier steht was von "vigilence" was is das denn"...und ich so "BÄM da zahlen sich 2 Jahre WOW aus!!! Vigilence is Wachsamkeit!" (spiele Def-Krieger)
> 
> da soll nochmal wer sagen von WoW wird man(n) dumm <.<
> 
> ...




das heißt aber Vigil*a*nce  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> Boah da gibbed ne Story...war am WE mit Kumpels in Hannover weg....und wir erstmal so Vodka-RedBull getrunken, mein Kumpel guckt hinten drauf (glaub der war auch schon bissl strahlig^^) und meint so "boah hier steht was von "vigilence" was is das denn"...und ich so "BÄM da zahlen sich 2 Jahre WOW aus!!! Vigilence is Wachsamkeit!" (spiele Def-Krieger)
> 
> da soll nochmal wer sagen von WoW wird man(n) dumm <.<
> 
> ...



hihi wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganieda (3. Dezember 2008)

echt oder?? gleich mal schauen...


----------



## Marsone (3. Dezember 2008)

Mebo schrieb:


> eigendlich ist es ja 10:42uhr ^^...ich sitz in der berufsschule im pc raum dumm rum...müssen hier mit exel arbeiten ABER nö is nich das macht kein spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich kann schon Uhr lesen....bin schon 6......36....aber als ich zocken wollte war es 10.30.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DANYDEDR (3. Dezember 2008)

Hm, eben stand bei mir noch in der meldung, das die Wartungsarbeiten verlängert werden und es bis 14 uhr dauert.
Nun ist die Meldung wieder raus, mal sehn...  ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (3. Dezember 2008)

Mist, das waren die HDRO Server, sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (3. Dezember 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Server gehn wieder!




jo? welcher zb?

ich komm nich mal auf den log in server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnatti (3. Dezember 2008)

wehe...jedesmal wenn ich spätdienst hab, verlängern die die Wartungsarbeitenh..das is nis fair  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vraelus (3. Dezember 2008)

Authentifizierung ...

naja ich geh wieder pennen.


----------



## Ganieda (3. Dezember 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Server gehn wieder!




Also hab eben geschaut, geht nix. 

*Fragt sich wo mumba spielt*


----------



## Industrialz (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich mag Wartungsarbeiten  :>


----------



## Mebo (3. Dezember 2008)

Marsone schrieb:


> ich kann schon Uhr lesen....bin schon 6......36....aber als ich zocken wollte war es 10.30....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ok sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mein lehre meckert hier rum weil 90% in der klasse im inet surfen alle bei jappy ohh man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wen gefällt auch Excel ? mir NICHT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DANYDEDR (3. Dezember 2008)

Ganieda schrieb:


> *Fragt sich wo mumba spielt*




Kennst den Server nich? Nennt sich Traumwelt  *fg*


----------



## Ganieda (3. Dezember 2008)

lol


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Dezember 2008)

ich bin über die genauigkeit der zeitpunkte für das ende der wartungsarbeiten immer wieder erstaunt - hut ab


----------



## pixeljedi (3. Dezember 2008)

Industrialz schrieb:


> Ich mag Wartungsarbeiten  :>



geschmack macht einsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vraelus (3. Dezember 2008)

Habt ihr alle Schulfrei? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

zwangsurlaub ^^


----------



## mumba (3. Dezember 2008)

Wartungsarbeiten sind toll, so kann man Mittwochs immer fleißig Forenbeiträge sammeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mebo (3. Dezember 2008)

ich hab mal ne frage....der freund von meine mum hat mir gestern die CE von woltk geschenkt nen bisschen spät..nun hab ich ja nen key mit frosti drauf...aber will ja frosti nun haben meint ihr blizz gibt mir frosti auf mein account wenn ich ihnen den key schicke ? oder kann ich diesen key über mein jetzigen drüber ziehen ?

und dann hatte ich in diesen kartenspiel so eine karte die Heißt irgendwas mit Papa Hummels bla bla und die kann ich wo einlösen ? kenn mich mit sowas nich aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drymon (3. Dezember 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> ich bin über die genauigkeit der zeitpunkte für das ende der wartungsarbeiten immer wieder erstaunt - hut ab




Das ist genau so, als wenn Du Handwerker im Haus hast. 
Frage: Wie lange dauerts? Antwort: Etwa eine Stunde!

Da kannst Du ne Pfundwette machen, dass das niemals hinhaut.

idS


----------



## hordecore (3. Dezember 2008)

Schlingendorntal, Beutebucht oder ?!


----------



## Industrialz (3. Dezember 2008)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Tampon und Hip Hop?







Richtig, Hip Hop is fürn Arsch.


----------



## Crav3n (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich frag mich echt was Blizzard immer macht bei den Wartungsarbeiten, LoginServer down um 6 vor 11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da haben die schon ab 3 Uhr zeit und dann naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bekuras (3. Dezember 2008)

Mebo schrieb:


> ich hab mal ne frage....der freund von meine mum hat mir gestern die CE von woltk geschenkt nen bisschen spät..nun hab ich ja nen key mit frosti drauf...aber will ja frosti nun haben meint ihr blizz gibt mir frosti auf mein account wenn ich ihnen den key schicke ? oder kann ich diesen key über mein jetzigen drüber ziehen ?
> 
> und dann hatte ich in diesen kartenspiel so eine karte die Heißt irgendwas mit Papa Hummels bla bla und die kann ich wo einlösen ? kenn mich mit sowas nich aus
> 
> ...



steht auf der Lootkarte drauf...wegen Frosty muss ich mal eben gucken....Xelyna hatte irgendwo mal das gleiche Problem.... *amsuchen*


----------



## Drymon (3. Dezember 2008)

hordecore schrieb:


> Schlingendorntal, Beutebucht oder ?!


*RISCHTiSCH!!!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandra_wow (3. Dezember 2008)

Claze schrieb:


> Bring mir bitte auch Redbull mit. Mein Vorrat is alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sicher doch zum glück ist das einkaufscenter Gleich um die ecke! ^^


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

Sandra_wow schrieb:


> Sicher doch zum glück ist das einkaufscenter Gleich um die ecke! ^^



yeah das is nen guter Service 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mebo (3. Dezember 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> steht auf der Lootkarte drauf...wegen Frosty muss ich mal eben gucken....Xelyna hatte irgendwo mal das gleiche Problem.... *amsuchen*




kannst du mir das per pn dann mal schreiben weil ich nich weiß wie lange ich hier noch im pc raum bin...bin erst gegen 14-15uhr home 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  danke


----------



## Malleus (3. Dezember 2008)

ahhhhh stimmt ja
is ja wieder mittwoch heute ^^
gut das ich bis eben gepennt hab und deshalb kein stress hab wegen den scheiß servern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TvP1981 (3. Dezember 2008)

Oh, glaube das wird heut wieder länger dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bounty Bay Online kann man dafür aber jetzt kostenlos spielen.. Da werd ichs wphl gleich mal antesten.


----------



## Cradle01 (3. Dezember 2008)

Fragt lieber net was Blizz da während der Serverarbeiten macht wahrscheinlich mal ausschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

Mebo schrieb:


> kannst du mir das per pn dann mal schreiben weil ich nich weiß wie lange ich hier noch im pc raum bin...bin erst gegen 14-15uhr home
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja einfach key aktivieren in deinem wow acc dan hast es


----------



## mumba (3. Dezember 2008)

So, jetzt aber, gogo Zocken!!!!!!


----------



## Sandra_wow (3. Dezember 2008)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Fragt lieber net was Blizz da während der Serverarbeiten macht wahrscheinlich mal ausschlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nein Warten Bist du suchtis nach 11 an rufen und fragen wie so die server nicht gehen!


----------



## Galadith (3. Dezember 2008)

Die verlängern die Wartungsarbeiten bestimmt....


----------



## TvP1981 (3. Dezember 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> So, jetzt aber, gogo Zocken!!!!!!



Die Server sind doch immernoch net da.
Glaub mir das wird heut bestimmt wieder später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mebo (3. Dezember 2008)

hab schon ein key ..geht das den noch ? nich das ich den dann benutze abe frosti doch nich bekomme wäre ja sehr schade drum

und papa hummels tierkuchen ist doch so ein affe oder ?


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

hmm ich komm net in die login server. kommst du rein mumba?


----------



## Galadith (3. Dezember 2008)

Komme auch nich rein....


----------



## Faky123 (3. Dezember 2008)

Sandra_wow schrieb:


> Nein Warten Bist du suchtis nach 11 an rufen und fragen wie so die server nicht gehen!


geht net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Dezember 2008)

Vraelus schrieb:


> Habt ihr alle Schulfrei?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sicher, seit fast 25 jahren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandra_wow (3. Dezember 2008)

TvP1981 schrieb:


> Die Server sind doch immernoch net da.
> Glaub mir das wird heut bestimmt wieder später
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


$


ICH MUSS ABER SPIELEN *verrückter blick* ja ja ja spielen *lautes lachen* "Denke ich gerade" scheiss Bliz scheiss Bliz muss spielen"denken Off" Muhhaaaaa^^


----------



## Bewl (3. Dezember 2008)

TvP1981 schrieb:


> Die Server sind doch immernoch net da.
> Glaub mir das wird heut bestimmt wieder später
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo glaub auch...


----------



## Haner (3. Dezember 2008)

11 Uhr isses,jetzt dürften die server langsam mal on gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theadral (3. Dezember 2008)

*hust* will net ma wer nen heul thread aufmachen weils schon 2minuten nach 11 ist^^


----------



## Bekuras (3. Dezember 2008)

Mebo schrieb:


> hab schon ein key ..geht das den noch ? nich das ich den dann benutze abe frosti doch nich bekomme wäre ja sehr schade drum
> 
> und papa hummels tierkuchen ist doch so ein affe oder ?



Der Kuchen macht dein Pet ganz groß...mehr nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (3. Dezember 2008)

halli hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oh je, bin ich heut spät dran Oo


----------



## Cradle01 (3. Dezember 2008)

Sandra_wow schrieb:


> Nein Warten Bist du suchtis nach 11 an rufen und fragen wie so die server nicht gehen!



hab net gefragt wann die server wieder gehen aber ist doch komisch
1. wöchendliche Wartungsarbeiten
2. jede woche wirds verlängert
3. ich habe den rekord fürs langsamste lvl^^


----------



## Sandra_wow (3. Dezember 2008)

Haner schrieb:


> 11 Uhr isses,jetzt dürften die server langsam mal on gehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich ruf bei bliz an und sagt ich hab ne bombe bei euch los macht die server on sonst macht es BOUM^^


----------



## chiaxoxo (3. Dezember 2008)

geht ma zur shcule


----------



## Crav3n (3. Dezember 2008)

War doch klar, das wenn Blizz schreibt bis 11 das man erst wieder ab 15 Uhr zoggen kann


----------



## Daroia (3. Dezember 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> geht ma zur shcule




wenn du dafür auf mein Kind aufpasst... gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> halli hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hallo

und wie du spät dran bist^^


----------



## Schnatti (3. Dezember 2008)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> 3. ich habe den rekord fürs langsamste lvl^^



nope...den hab ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mebo (3. Dezember 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> Der Kuchen macht dein Pet ganz groß...mehr nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




aber das geht nich nur einmal oder ?
werd das nacher zu hause mal aktivieren...
cool dann habe ich ja ein RIESEN BLIZZARD-KNUT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crav3n (3. Dezember 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> geht ma zur shcule



besteht dein leben nur aus schule ? was mit Arbeit ? was mit eltern? Uni ? Urlaub? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandra_wow (3. Dezember 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> geht ma zur shcule




ICH SCHEISS AUF DIE SCHULE Wart seit 6 nicht mehr dort sollte normaler weiss in der 10 sein ich spiel ileber jeden tag wow jaa wow "verliebt zur CE kucken"


----------



## Daroia (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> und wie du spät dran bist^^




Huhu Nat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na wie gehts? 

Spät ja, aber des Heulen hab ich noch net verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bekuras (3. Dezember 2008)

Mebo schrieb:


> aber das geht nich nur einmal oder ?
> werd das nacher zu hause mal aktivieren...
> cool dann habe ich ja ein RIESEN BLIZZARD-KNUT
> 
> ...



is eben so ein Tierkuchen mit, ich glaube, 20 aufladungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chiaxoxo (3. Dezember 2008)

ich brauch nich zur schule ich werde ein holiwuud star


----------



## Schnatti (3. Dezember 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> geht ma zur shcule



Ähm---Nein? Zur Arbeit geh ich nachher ..aber zur Schule...nö nö


----------



## rundweich (3. Dezember 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> geht ma zur shcule


 FAIL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
PS: hab jeden mittwoch von 9:25 - 11:15 freistunde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (3. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drymon (3. Dezember 2008)

Sandra_wow schrieb:


> ICH SCHEISS AUF DIE SCHULE Wart seit 6 nicht mehr dort sollte normaler weiss in der 10 sein ich spiel ileber jeden tag wow jaa wow "verliebt zur CE kucken"



...hmmm.. woran sieht man das jetzt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandra_wow (3. Dezember 2008)

rundweich schrieb:


> FAIL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Zur Besten zeit würde ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (3. Dezember 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> halli hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jo,sehr spät ^^
kind krank?
hast aber nix verpast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (3. Dezember 2008)

hehe


----------



## MoneyGhost (3. Dezember 2008)

rundweich schrieb:


> FAIL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Is natürlich doppelt schlecht, wenn dann gerade Wartungsarbeiten sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandra_wow (3. Dezember 2008)

Drymon schrieb:


> ...hmmm.. woran sieht man das jetzt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




an meiner Grotten schlechten Rechtschreibung


----------



## DANYDEDR (3. Dezember 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> ich brauch nich zur schule ich werde ein holiwuud star




Eher das als ein Rechtsschreibgenie   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dazar (3. Dezember 2008)

hm lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Elefanto (3. Dezember 2008)

Na los, Server kommt wieder online, ich habe schulfrei heute und was passiert? Mittwoch, so ein Müll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drymon (3. Dezember 2008)

Sandra_wow schrieb:


> an meiner Grotten schlechten Rechtschreibung


*RISCHTISCH!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

Mebo schrieb:


> aber das geht nich nur einmal oder ?
> werd das nacher zu hause mal aktivieren...
> cool dann habe ich ja ein RIESEN BLIZZARD-KNUT
> 
> ...



kannst 50x machen


----------



## Mebo (3. Dezember 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> ich brauch nich zur schule ich werde ein holiwuud star




aha ?? also wenn das jetzt mit absicht falsch geschrieben ist okk...wenn nich dann würde ich dir mal raten DAS DU ZU SCHULE gehen solltest...mäuschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chiaxoxo (3. Dezember 2008)

mumba will seinen beitragscount erhöhen!!!!!! nhemt euch in acht vor ihm!!!!!


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

Rechtschreibung gibt's nur, damit Duden verkauft werden und Lehrer Arbeit haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KomaKater (3. Dezember 2008)

meeensch da zockt man mal ne woche nimmer und schwupps dauern die wartungsarbeiten ewig (jedenfalls kommt es einem so vor) .... mensch mensch mensch... so ein mist ^^


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Huhu Nat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja letzte woche warst net da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Bekuras schrieb:


> is eben so ein Tierkuchen mit, ich glaube, 20 aufladungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ne 50^^


----------



## Sandra_wow (3. Dezember 2008)

Bei der G15 Tastatur  sollte es so was geben wo man die Server on/off sehen kann von wow auf dem kleinen Bild schirm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Rezzanjin (3. Dezember 2008)

Hmpf, bleibe in der doofen Authentifizierung hängen...... will wieder rein *hüpf hüpf*


----------



## MinaLestat (3. Dezember 2008)

hallo ihr lieben ich schau auch mal wieder vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galadith (3. Dezember 2008)

Verlängert bis 12.30!


----------



## Ruven (3. Dezember 2008)

Sandra_wow schrieb:


> ICH SCHEISS AUF DIE SCHULE Wart seit 6 nicht mehr dort sollte normaler weiss in der 10 sein ich spiel ileber jeden tag wow jaa wow "verliebt zur CE kucken"




loooooooooooooooooooool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Creyay (3. Dezember 2008)

Es is 11.07 uhr bei mir und die realms sind immer noch down. Hab heute mal frei( WTF, hab vergessen das die Realms immer am Mittwoch down sind^^) und wollte mal meine Berufe skillen.

Blizzard. pls fahrt die Realms wieder hoch^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG


----------



## n3tch3r (3. Dezember 2008)

UPDATE: Wartungsarbeiten bis 12:30 verlängert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XziTe (3. Dezember 2008)

Bis 12:30 verlängert!


----------



## matic (3. Dezember 2008)

Schaut mal auf die Aktualisierung^^
"Vorraussichtlich bis 12:30 Uhr MEZ"


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

MinaLestat schrieb:


> hallo ihr lieben ich schau auch mal wieder vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wer bist du?^^


----------



## Sandra_wow (3. Dezember 2008)

Galadith schrieb:


> Verlängert bis 12.30!




NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNN OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG MUSS ZOCKEN ^^


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Dezember 2008)

Galadith schrieb:


> Verlängert bis 12.30!



wette immer noch 77 schilling auf 15 Uhr, wer hält dagegen??


----------



## Schnatti (3. Dezember 2008)

Galadith schrieb:


> Verlängert bis 12.30!



Quelle?


----------



## mgfhaki (3. Dezember 2008)

omg die server sind noch down und es ist schon 10 nach was soll ich jetzt bloss machen .. ich bin verloren!!!

spam !!!!!!1111einseinseins


----------



## Ferya (3. Dezember 2008)

Mebo schrieb:


> DAS DU ZU SCHULE gehen solltest...mäuschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


"DAS" schreibt man in dem Fall mit doppel-S und "ZU" sollte wohl "zur" heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, auch mal Korinthen gekackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

Sandra_wow schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNN OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG MUSS ZOCKEN ^^




haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makellos (3. Dezember 2008)

matic schrieb:


> Schaut mal auf die Aktualisierung^^
> "Vorraussichtlich bis 12:30 Uhr MEZ"




Das ja nichts neues *seufz. Viel mehr nervt es mich das man beim Telefonsupport niemanden erreicht .


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

mgfhaki schrieb:


> omg die server sind noch down und es ist schon 10 nach was soll ich jetzt bloss machen .. ich bin verloren!!!
> 
> spam !!!!!!1111einseinseins




wir haben 11 *hust*


----------



## DANYDEDR (3. Dezember 2008)

Aaachtung, holt das Popcorn und die Erdnüsse raus, es ist soweit, die ersten mimimi´s kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kingskorn (3. Dezember 2008)

jaaa wie letzten mittwoch, da stand bis 15.00 und um 13,01 waren die server wieder online


----------



## Rezzanjin (3. Dezember 2008)

ARGH.. was ein Pack, dann sollen die das gefälligst OBEN hin schreiben.. und nicht darunter schreiben, habe das nichteinmal sehen können.

So ein dreck aber auch -.- .....

Nicht schon wieder so lange Wartungsarbeiten, langsam kotzt es mich echt an .. *ARGH*


----------



## MinaLestat (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wer bist du?^^



hehe ich bin dein albtraum^^ ne ich les nur immer mit und komme nie zum schreiben -.-


----------



## KomaKater (3. Dezember 2008)

voll und ganz DAGEGEN... mensch... das is doch langsam nimmer lustig


----------



## rundweich (3. Dezember 2008)

wer es überlesen haben sollte :

VERLÄNGERT BIS 12:30!!!!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja fahr mal wieder zur schule ;>
hf noch


----------



## Schnatti (3. Dezember 2008)

Dann leg ich mich nochne h hin eh ich los muss, bye bye.


----------



## Cradle01 (3. Dezember 2008)

Für alle die es net mehr aushalten gibs noch ne möglichkeit^^Privatserver  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drymon (3. Dezember 2008)

Man sollte nicht nur zur Schule gehen, sondern vielleicht auch mal hinein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoneyGhost (3. Dezember 2008)

Vermuhtlisch wärden entlich die Pandaren reingepatcht ins Game!!!!!!! Daher längere Warhtungsabeiten


----------



## Ahrês (3. Dezember 2008)

was sollen immer diese kack verlängerungen -.- !!!! ich hasse das , man plant seine zeit ein und dann immer so was !!! 
man man man als ob Blizzard nicht schon genug geld von uns bekommt!!

ich will zocken!


----------



## Crav3n (3. Dezember 2008)

Naja auch wenns scheisse klingt, aber es ist irgendwo ne Frechheit, das gesagt wird Server sind bis vorraussichtlich 11 Uhr offline und im Endeffeckt ist es jede Woche das gleiche, sollen sie doch direkt lieber sagen ( wie bei Release: Wartungsarbeiten am Freitag ohne Angaben von Uhrzeiten )
Und noch frecher find ich es wenn sie die Wartungsarbeiten eh schon um 2 Stunden verlängern noch mehr verlängert wird.


----------



## Ruven (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wir haben 11 *hust*




10 nach = 10minuten nach 11 uhr... wieder die eine hirnhälfte vergessen mit strom zu versorgen oder iss die ziegefürn generator ausgefallen?


----------



## Genderwood (3. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..............zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...........   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurka (3. Dezember 2008)

Hab grad Feierabend und wollt mich einloggen, und siehe da: Verlängert bis 12:30 Uhr.
Warum ich hier bin?
"mimimimi" ist meine Nahrung :>


----------



## Klotzi (3. Dezember 2008)

*Wart*


----------



## !c3crush3r (3. Dezember 2008)

DANYDEDR schrieb:


> Aaachtung, holt das Popcorn und die Erdnüsse raus, es ist soweit, die ersten mimimi´s kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich darf mich doch dazu gesellen, oder?^^

Yeha Buffed lagt wieder, Flames incoming! :x


----------



## Rezzanjin (3. Dezember 2008)

MoneyGhost schrieb:


> Vermuhtlisch wärden entlich die Pandaren reingepatcht ins Game!!!!!!! Daher längere Warhtungsabeiten



Hei das wäre ja mal geil.

Nya, da macht man extra Eierkuchen um die Zeit zu überbrücken und dann sowas *gg*


----------



## BadVoodoo (3. Dezember 2008)

Crav3n schrieb:


> Naja auch wenns scheisse klingt, aber es ist irgendwo ne Frechheit, das gesagt wird Server sind bis vorraussichtlich 11 Uhr offline und im Endeffeckt ist es jede Woche das gleiche, sollen sie doch direkt lieber sagen ( wie bei Release: Wartungsarbeiten am Freitag ohne Angaben von Uhrzeiten )
> Und noch frecher find ich es wenn sie die Wartungsarbeiten eh schon um 2 Stunden verlängern noch mehr verlängert wird.



Du gibst dir deine Antwort ja schon selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bis *VORAUSSICHTLICH* 11:00 Uhr. D.h. es kann auch länger dauern.


----------



## Bekuras (3. Dezember 2008)

Makellos schrieb:


> Das ja nichts neues *seufz. Viel mehr nervt es mich das man beim Telefonsupport niemanden erreicht .



Du kannst auch unter 0900/6x6 anrufen....für 5€ die minute reden die bestimmt auch über WoW mit dir xD


----------



## matic (3. Dezember 2008)

AB gehts, dann wird eben jetzt schon die Bole geblubbert.... ich liebe Urlaub!


----------



## Creyay (3. Dezember 2008)

WTF, verlängert?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was soll das den jetzt?? ICH HAB HEUTE MAL FREI UND WILL WOW, JA WOW ZOCKEN!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Las Fortunas (3. Dezember 2008)

Irgendwie werd ich das Gefühl nicht los, die machen das absichtlich um mich zu ärgern. Irgendwie hab ich nämlich nicht das Gefühl, dass ich vor heute abend 23:00 wieder zum spielen komm. (Verdammte Spätschicht)


----------



## DANYDEDR (3. Dezember 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> 10 nach = 10minuten nach 11 uhr... wieder die eine hirnhälfte vergessen mit strom zu versorgen oder iss die ziegefürn generator ausgefallen?







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (3. Dezember 2008)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> jo,sehr spät ^^
> kind krank?
> hast aber nix verpast
> 
> ...



nene Kind is ok ^^ gesund und munter...

bin nur bissi sauer auf meinen Göttergatten ^^ (deshalb meide ich den PC auch teilweise ^^)


----------



## Sandra_wow (3. Dezember 2008)

Lurka schrieb:


> Hab grad Feierabend und wollt mich einloggen, und siehe da: Verlängert bis 12:30 Uhr.
> Warum ich hier bin?
> "mimimimi" ist meine Nahrung :>




hast du nacht job 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ sicher alls agent Gibst zu du bist Bond james Blond ^^


----------



## mgfhaki (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wir haben 11 *hust*




mit 10 nach war eh 10 nach 11 gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

omg bis 12:30 ich werde es warscheinlich nicht überleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber wo seht ihr das?? --> 12:30 hab eben mal nachgeschaut bei mir steht
noch immer 11:00 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum Schluss.. mir egal wenns erst morgen wieder geht es gibt viel andere sachen was man machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (zB Fernseher Kabel rausnehmen und zählen ob mehr
weisse oder schwarze punkte sind !!! )


----------



## Cradle01 (3. Dezember 2008)

Ihr solltet das mal so sehen ohne diese Wartungsarbeiten kein gutes Game dann kann ich gleich ein freies zocken


----------



## Robin_l1987 (3. Dezember 2008)

Jetz  bin ich extra  noch 2 stunden raus gegangen damit ich etwas laufen und etwas sport mach und nu  sind die server noch länger off http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=4PEPYZ__yOE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sind jetzt meine Chars alle gelöscht und gibt es wow nicht mehr oO


----------



## Nimbe (3. Dezember 2008)

ob dieser threat wohl mal wegen postbegrnzung eingeht?


hmm 16 nach 11 wo bleiben die flames? xD


----------



## Clunck (3. Dezember 2008)

Gehts bei euch ?


----------



## Clunck (3. Dezember 2008)

Gehts bei euch ?


----------



## Crav3n (3. Dezember 2008)

BadVoodoo schrieb:


> Du gibst dir deine Antwort ja schon selbst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nicht wirklich, es geht um die Tatsache, das es jede Woche das selbe ist. Und man im Endeffeckt lieber direkt keine Zeitangaben machen sollte, wenn die Regel in den letzten Monaten zeigt, das ihre vorraussichtlichen Zeiten nicht gehalten werden.


----------



## Lurka (3. Dezember 2008)

Sandra_wow schrieb:


> hast du nacht job
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



James Bond ist ein Noob gegen einen wie mich :> 
Ne Quatsch, bin einer der glücklichen die Gleitzeit arbeiten können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (3. Dezember 2008)

jeden mittwoch werden die wartungarbeiten verlängert?
da is doch system hinter oder wollen die mir erzählen das sie JEDEN mittwoch die selben probs haben?*lachhaft*

ich glaub hier gibt es genug leute die auch schon mal ne serverwartung gemacht haben^^ vlt nich soviele auf einmal
aber wer braucht für ne server wartung 8h ??


egal...neuen kaffee kochen und warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klotzi (3. Dezember 2008)

matic schrieb:


> AB gehts, dann wird eben jetzt schon die Bole geblubbert.... ich liebe Urlaub!




Ist das nciht schön, noch jemand der meinen Luxus genießt^^


----------



## Shadowstar79 (3. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  will zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ichb in fas vorm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann geh ich mir halt eben eine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aso mimimi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (3. Dezember 2008)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Ihr solltet das mal so sehen ohne diese Wartungsarbeiten kein gutes Game dann kann ich gleich ein freies zocken



hä ?


----------



## Daroia (3. Dezember 2008)

Meine Fresse, heut klappt auch gar nix, erst viel zu spät im Forum und dann komm ich net mal dazu nachzulesen was ich scho verpasst hab -.-


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

Clunck schrieb:


> Gehts bei euch ?




Jo bei mir gehts noch. Ich brauch noch keine blauen Pillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sorry is nen Insider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TvP1981 (3. Dezember 2008)

Lustig ist es allemal:

Um 11:10 kommt die Meldung der Verlängerung,
Und drunter steht aktualisiert um 11:00

Schade, dass es wieder so lang dauert, 
aber eure Daten wollen auch verwaltet werden
oder wollt ihr euren Epix-(Schurken) oder was auch immer nackt spielen,
weil die Itemdatenbank nen Fehler hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



12 Mio Accs zu verwalten ist schonmal nen ganz schöner Aufwand.


----------



## Ganieda (3. Dezember 2008)

Vertrau uns, Du hast nix verpasst^^


----------



## Ruven (3. Dezember 2008)

Sandra_wow schrieb:


> hast du nacht job
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



made my day !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (3. Dezember 2008)

Ok... dann versuch ich gar net nachzulesen XD


----------



## matic (3. Dezember 2008)

Klotzi schrieb:


> Ist das nciht schön, noch jemand der meinen Luxus genießt^^



Und dann noch so ein übertrieben, schickendes Braunes am start!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandra_wow (3. Dezember 2008)

Creyay schrieb:


> WTF, verlängert??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ICH AUCH ICH AUCH ICH AUCH ICH BRAUCH MEINEN STOFF


----------



## Anubiz24 (3. Dezember 2008)

was bin ich froh das ich mein acc gekündigt hab und mir nit mehr den ganzen mittwoch-morgen die fingernägel zerkauen muss weil die server weidermal länger gewartet werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es is aber so wie es immer heißt: Nit meckern .. Wow kündigen > Deinstallieren und fertig. Ich hab auch immer Rumgemault weil die server länger gewartet werden .. was ja normal is nach einem Addon ... aber wenn man schon morgens nur am pc sitzt und auf "ein" Spiel wartet um wieder zu spielen IST MAN DA NIT SÜCHTIG??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .. habs jedenfalls aufgegeben und mach erstmal pause. Aber ich wünsch allen die Mittwochs auf die Server warten ne gute Blase fürn Kaffee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matteus (3. Dezember 2008)

Naja, vielleicht funktionieren ja dann nachher alle Paladin-Skills und die fehlerhafte Glyphe endlich korrekt... *träum*
Oder es gibt endlich eine neue Paladin-Ingi-Brille... *nochmehrträum*


----------



## Cradle01 (3. Dezember 2008)

TvP1981 schrieb:


> Lustig ist es allemal:
> 
> Um 11:10 kommt die Meldung der Verlängerung,
> Und drunter steht aktualisiert um 11:00
> ...



so sehe ich das auch was nützt es mir wenn ich gebühren bezahle und nicht gemacht wird(bugfixing,DB warten etc etc) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theor80 (3. Dezember 2008)

Das mit den Verlängerten Arbeiten steht unter der Wartungsmeldung...da steht noch Update,einfach mal runter scrollen!


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Dezember 2008)

pro monat 44 serverstunden (multipliziert mit der anzahl der einzelnen cluster aus denen so ein server besteht) eingespart, kosten für die techniker gegen die kosten für strom etc gesetzt, ich denke das rechnet sich für blizz.

und man weiss dort sowieso, daß wir wiederkommen, egal wie sehr wir uns grad aufregen.

persönlich fände ich es auch besser wenn folgendes dort stehen würde:

wartungsarbeiten ab 3 uhr, ende offen


----------



## Sandra_wow (3. Dezember 2008)

Anubiz24 schrieb:


> IST MAN DA NIT SÜCHTIG??


JA ist man und ich scheiss drauf süchtig und glücklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharwen (3. Dezember 2008)

Ach verdammt, heute ist ja mittwoch... hab ich in dem ganzen Prüfungsstress der letzten Tage total vergessen...

schön, wenn man wegen dem Reallife schon im Reallife durcheinander kommt ><


----------



## Ezaron (3. Dezember 2008)

totaler Drogenentzug, was soll der Mist ;_;


----------



## Xarnia (3. Dezember 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Ok... dann versuch ich gar net nachzulesen XD




ich komm auch nimmer nach , klick die letzte seite an , les durch  ZACK wieder ne neue seite voll :O ihr spammer*gg*


----------



## matic (3. Dezember 2008)

Ezaron schrieb:


> totaler Drogenentzug, was soll der Mist ;_;



Tjo, habe hier noch 2 Platten rumliegen. Trifft also nicht auf mich zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandra_wow (3. Dezember 2008)

Man kan sich einloggen aber keine server da O.o^^


----------



## Faky123 (3. Dezember 2008)

Schade sowas regt auf, hat man mal frei (auch wenns gezwungenes Frei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) dann kommt sowas. Naja STANDART *insider*


----------



## Ruven (3. Dezember 2008)

Ezaron schrieb:


> totaler Drogenentzug, was soll der Mist ;_;



kalter entzug iss schon was hartes ne!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koerny (3. Dezember 2008)

Man nimmt es schon auf Dauer persönlich. Kann nur Mittwochs ab 11 Uhr spielen und genau an diesem Tag sind die Wartungsarbeiten, die auch ständig verlängert werden, bis ich endlich zur Arbeit gehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wollt auch mal etwas mimimi betreiben !!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koksininjo (3. Dezember 2008)

wird eigentlich nen patch aufgespielt sprich die flächenzauber und die ele shamy änderung oder is das noch nicht bekannt wann das kommt ? ;O


----------



## Redak (3. Dezember 2008)

Verlängerung bis 12:30 wie doof >_> 
da hat man mal frei und denn das


----------



## Claze (3. Dezember 2008)

Sandra_wow schrieb:


> JA ist man und ich scheiss drauf süchtig und glücklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Amen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (3. Dezember 2008)

Sandra_wow schrieb:


> Man kan sich einloggen aber keine server da O.o^^



ja wo sind die ganzen server hin? alle weg böse putze... oder jemand format c gedrückt o.O.
wenn gar nich geht einfach ALT + F4 dann sind die server sofort wieder da!!!


----------



## Ganieda (3. Dezember 2008)

Koksininjo schrieb:


> wird eigentlich nen patch aufgespielt sprich die flächenzauber und die ele shamy änderung oder is das noch nicht bekannt wann das kommt ? ;O




nein kein patch, noch nicht bekannt


----------



## stpauli (3. Dezember 2008)

bla bla bla....==>              mimimimimi


MOIN moin


----------



## Klotzi (3. Dezember 2008)

matic schrieb:


> Tjo, habe hier noch 2 Platten rumliegen. Trifft also nicht auf mich zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Schwärm xD *brösel brösel* 


ers lesen was leute lustiges zuhause liegen haben woran man grad ncih rankommt und dannoch ein Schlag ins Gesicht 12:30 -.-


----------



## yoru (3. Dezember 2008)

will post guggään MAAAAN Q_Q *mimimimi* *qq*

*seufz*

wasn los hier!


----------



## crusader23 (3. Dezember 2008)

immer wieder mittwochs................................. blizz man ey dann fangt doch schon um 24 uhr an ey immer das gleiche 

wartungsarbeiten verlängert lalalllalallalalalalalalalalalalalal 

da solltet ihr mal dran arbeiten echt ey das nervt einfach nur 

man weis es bis 11 alles okay aber dann gleich wieder über ne std ruf zu packen ohoh


----------



## TvP1981 (3. Dezember 2008)

Ganieda schrieb:


> nein kein patch, noch nicht bekannt



Kann sein, dass der Flächenzauber als Hotfix kommt. Dann bemerkt man nur, dass man weniger Heilung erzielt.


----------



## Klotzi (3. Dezember 2008)

Habe Gestern festgestellt das wenn ich zu breit bin ganich mehr auf wow klakomme xD
kann mich nich konzentrieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## matic (3. Dezember 2008)

Dazar schrieb:


> naja wayne
> 
> mach ich mir noch nee bong



guuuuudee!!

Flieg mit mir auf den Himalaya


----------



## Sandra_wow (3. Dezember 2008)

So ich hör ich gerade meinen wow Stoff an http://www.buffed.de/features/3897/der-1-a...t-bei-buffed-de


----------



## Neotrion (3. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen miteinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarnia (3. Dezember 2008)

oder man muss ne jugendliche mutti sein *g* gibt ja sonst keine mutti´s die zu haus sind*am kopp kratz*


----------



## Jahneh (3. Dezember 2008)

Creyay schrieb:


> WTF, verlängert??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*gg* man sollte sich mittlerweile schon dran gewöhnt haben, das sie das jeden mittwoch abziehen^^ ... wie war des doch?

1 Mittwoch wartung von 3 - 11 

2 Mittwoch nur neustarts der Realm

usw. usw.

mittlerweile ist es doch jeden mittwoch so, das sie die Realms bis 11 uhr oder noch länger down haben, weil sie nix hinbekommen (sorry blizz, klingt hart ist aber so^^)
kannst von glück reden wenn sie um 14 uhr wieder funzen ...

greetz


----------



## Bonsay01 (3. Dezember 2008)

Es sollte so gehändelt werden das man nur die zeit bezahlt wo man auch spielt, dann werden die Fix von Blizzard


----------



## Crav3n (3. Dezember 2008)

ich wollt nur mal erwähnen das immerhin die Loginserver wieder gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (3. Dezember 2008)

Morgen Leutz


*ne Runde Kaffee spendier*


----------



## Fearforfun (3. Dezember 2008)

Ignoriert doch solche posts völlig der will doch nur das wir uns aufregen weil seine Mutter arbeitslos ist, sein Vater ihn schlägt und er ein aufmerksamkeits defizit hat..

Tipp. An alle einfach ignorieren, nach den ersten 2 sätzen kann man den post eh überspringen....


----------



## Ferya (3. Dezember 2008)

Rofl..hier merkt man, wie alt man ist und wie die Zeit vergeht....wir haben früher heimlich, still und leise unsere Bong geraucht, und hatten "geheimcodes" für Platten...und heutzutage teilt man das öffentlich einer ganzen Internetcommunity mit....*Kopfschüttel*
Irgendwie war das romantischer, das heimlich machen zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (3. Dezember 2008)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> mittagessen köchelt auf dem herd vor sich hin(szegediner gulasch) kartoffeln schäl ich gleich.



mhmh arme leute essen ^^


----------



## Fasor (3. Dezember 2008)

Ganieda schrieb:


> /Ironie an
> 
> Du hast noch die Schichtarbeiter vergessen
> 
> /Ironie aus



da gibs ja noch n paar mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 polizisten, köche, leute us dem einzelhandel, türsteher^^ alle diese menschen haben in der woche frei
hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (3. Dezember 2008)

Kann man irgendwie sein Nameändern oder ändern Lassen von nem Mod?


----------



## Crav3n (3. Dezember 2008)

Gleich ist hier wieder Ruhe, die Server kommen grad online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandra_wow (3. Dezember 2008)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG ZIRKEL KOMM ON


----------



## Galadith (3. Dezember 2008)

http://www.jmtb02.com/flash/foursecondfury.htm


----------



## Kelzón (3. Dezember 2008)

erstmal vorweg  @all (zumindest den meisten) siehe my sig xd

leute wie lang spielt ihr wo seit gestern zuindest hört sich das bei den m eisten so an 
fürh gewöhnlich sind die server von 5 - 11 down bei wartungsarbeiten
oder auch nur ein neustart manchmal sind ERWEITERTE wartungsarbeiten die von 3-11 gehen und diese
ERWEITERTEN wartungsarbeiten meistens länger als geplant sind


est was sucht euch arbeit oder sonst was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kabak (3. Dezember 2008)

lüg nich ne stunde noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dazar (3. Dezember 2008)

laut der service-techniker von blizzard gabs es ein schwerwiegendes problem mit der synchronizität der datenbank für die spielinhalte als auch der einzelnen charakter-backups

es ist nicht bekannt ob dies durch einwirkung von außen oder einfach einer technischen ursache geschuldet ist

daher werden 2 ältere backups aufgespielt die vom 29.12.2008 03:30:05 stammen

für die verlorene gegangene spielzeit wird es gratis-tage geben

steht aber auch alles auf der offiziellen page


----------



## Sandra_wow (3. Dezember 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> dazu fällt mir nur ein....niveau is keine Handcreme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Niveau hab ich verloren seit ich wow kenne ^^


----------



## Crav3n (3. Dezember 2008)

Aha Dazar vom 29.12.2008 ? Der noch garnicht war... made my day


----------



## Patyvochmi (3. Dezember 2008)

Bin Neu hier, und wollte einfach mal Hallo sagen  ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarnia (3. Dezember 2008)

Dazar schrieb:


> laut der service-techniker von blizzard gabs es ein schwerwiegendes problem mit der synchronizität der datenbank für die spielinhalte als auch der einzelnen charakter-backups
> 
> es ist nicht bekannt ob dies durch einwirkung von außen oder einfach einer technischen ursache geschuldet ist
> 
> ...




vom 29.12?*g* das is ja nett xD


----------



## Dragine (3. Dezember 2008)

hoffentlich ist der ralmpool schattenbrand nit wieder der lezte....


----------



## Dazar (3. Dezember 2008)

Crav3n schrieb:


> Aha Dazar vom 29.12.2008 ? Der noch garnicht war... made my day



och musstest den fehler gleich finden ... hättest wenigstens 3 leuts flamen lassen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelzón (3. Dezember 2008)

Dazar schrieb:


> laut der service-techniker von blizzard gabs es ein schwerwiegendes problem mit der synchronizität der datenbank für die spielinhalte als auch der einzelnen charakter-backups
> 
> es ist nicht bekannt ob dies durch einwirkung von außen oder einfach einer technischen ursache geschuldet ist
> 
> ...



joa is klar backups vom 29.12.08 
schau mal aufs datum


----------



## -Agrippa- (3. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



xD


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (3. Dezember 2008)

Dazar schrieb:


> daher werden 2 ältere backups aufgespielt die vom 29.12.2008 03:30:05 stammen




NEEEEEEEEEEIN ich hab weihnachten verpasst Oo


----------



## ~undead~ (3. Dezember 2008)

Khaz'goroth ist natürlich wieder mit dabei und immernoch down *grummel*


----------



## Anubiz24 (3. Dezember 2008)

Naja .... solche aussagen sollte man echt nit in einem Forum rauslassen.

Oder Glaubst du echt das sich 12 Mio. Spieler nur aus deiner auflistung zusammensetzen?? Mit sicherheit nicht!!!

Einen sehr sehr sehr ... sehr geringen Teil wird es sicher betreffen. Ich denke auch das Blizzard nicht daran Interessiert ist sein ganzes Geschäfts.- und Marktmodell auf solch eine Zielgruppe auszurichten. Zumal ca. 3 Mio ... "Arbeitssuchende" ... mit sicherheit nicht am PC sitzen und WOW spielen...


----------



## blacktor (3. Dezember 2008)

leute kommt mal wieder runter, immer schön ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tissina (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde es sehr amüsant wie sich doch einige Leute über mein geschriebenes Aufregen. Ich wollte euch wirklich nur mal provozieren um dem Thema ne andere Richtung zu geben. Fand das sehr lustig, wünsche uns allen jetzt viel Spaß wenn die Server wieder online sind. 

P.S.: Ich bin ein Schichtarbeiter und meine Frau ist ebenfalls Schichtarbeiterin nur das niemand meint mir würde etwas fehlen im Leben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarnia (3. Dezember 2008)

Dazar schrieb:


> och musstest den fehler gleich finden ... hättest wenigstens 3 leuts flamen lassen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 oh ....ES TUT MIR LEID*schäm* nächstes ma wird mir dieser fehler nicht unterlaufen xD


----------



## Jahneh (3. Dezember 2008)

Dazar schrieb:


> laut der service-techniker von blizzard gabs es ein schwerwiegendes problem mit der synchronizität der datenbank für die spielinhalte als auch der einzelnen charakter-backups
> 
> es ist nicht bekannt ob dies durch einwirkung von außen oder einfach einer technischen ursache geschuldet ist
> 
> ...




geil   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ............. bin ich dann schon 80zig? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

xDDDDDDDD


----------



## Grinsch1985 (3. Dezember 2008)

geht wieder


----------



## Silmarilli (3. Dezember 2008)

hallöchen *winkt in die runde* irgendwie wirds jeden mittwoch später das ich meine "morgen-post" durchhabe ... irgendwann kommts noch so weit das Blizzard mit Arbeiten schneller fertig ist als ich :-(

dazu fällt mir ein ... ist eigentlich schon jemand anders auch aufgefallen (noch dazu unangenehm) das es eigentlich mal seitens Blizzard hieß das Wartungsarbeiten nur mehr 2-wöchentlich statt finden werden (was auch ne zeit lang so praktiziert wurde) aber atm heißt es jeden mittwoch ... warten auf wartungsarbeiten-ende *knurrt*


lg Sily


----------



## Klotzi (3. Dezember 2008)

Ja Sauber  Die Silberne Hand ist wieder Online^^


----------



## -Agrippa- (3. Dezember 2008)

mimimi


----------



## Sharwen (3. Dezember 2008)

Patyvochmi schrieb:


> Bin Neu hier, und wollte einfach mal Hallo sagen  !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hallo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfv1996 (3. Dezember 2008)

Will auch mal was schreiben, wenn ich schon Krank im Bett liege...

Die ersten Server scheinen wieder am laufen zu sein.


----------



## Daroia (3. Dezember 2008)

Dazar schrieb:


> laut der service-techniker von blizzard gabs es ein schwerwiegendes problem mit der synchronizität der datenbank für die spielinhalte als auch der einzelnen charakter-backups
> 
> es ist nicht bekannt ob dies durch einwirkung von außen oder einfach einer technischen ursache geschuldet ist
> 
> ...




iwie geht die Zeit mit Kind wirklich VIEL schneller rum... ich dachte wir haben grade Anfang Dezember...

und bei der Spielzeit... müssen wir die dann WoW ersetzen? ^^


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (3. Dezember 2008)

geht Dun Morogh wieder? bin zufaul nachzuschauen ^^


----------



## Patyvochmi (3. Dezember 2008)

JederNameVergeben schrieb:


> geht Dun Morogh wieder? bin zufaul nachzuschauen ^^


Ja ! Dun Morogh geht wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bekuras (3. Dezember 2008)

Patyvochmi schrieb:


> Bin Neu hier, und wollte einfach mal Hallo sagen  !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Willkommen im Buffed.de Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~undead~ (3. Dezember 2008)

@Rolandus: Und was machst du dann hier im Forum ?


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Dezember 2008)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Das kann ich voll unterschreiben. Dieses Gejammer das die Server immer noch down sind, beweist mir doch, das einige  hochgradig Süchtig sind.



und warum laßt ihr sie nicht in ruhe? eure anwesenheit hier zeugt auch zumindest nicht von ausgeprägtem desinteresse an wow


----------



## Patyvochmi (3. Dezember 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> Willkommen im Buffed.de Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dankeschön !!!


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (3. Dezember 2008)

Patyvochmi schrieb:


> Ja ! Dun Morogh geht wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Thx!! Zockste auch dort?


----------



## pixeljedi (3. Dezember 2008)

jo,garrosh is och wieder on

dann mal tschüss gesagt,bis next week 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab auf den letzten Seiten mal aufgeräumt.

Tissina darf sich für die globale Denunzierung sämtlicher Mitglieder für die nächsten Tage mit einer Schreibsperre vom Forum fern halten.
(Fake) Sandra_wow ist generell gebannt - war übrigens eh ein Kind, äh Kerl.

http://www.buffed.de/page/97/
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=64057


----------



## Patyvochmi (3. Dezember 2008)

JederNameVergeben schrieb:


> Thx!! Zockste auch dort?


Ja


----------



## Bekuras (3. Dezember 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab auf den letzten Seiten mal aufgeräumt.
> 
> Tissina darf sich für die globale Denunzierung sämtlicher Mitglieder für die nächsten Tage mit einer Schreibsperre vom Forum fern halten.
> (Fake) Sandra_wow ist generell gebannt - war übrigens eh ein Kind, äh Kerl.
> ...



hail to the Zam baby!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrDSchattenlos (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich frage mich den ganzen Thread über, warum wir armen, arbeitslosen WOW-Süchtigen uns eigentlich gegenüber Leuten rechtfertigen müssen, die selbst keinen Schlag besser sind. Die Zeit die diese hier in dem Thread verbringen, um uns zu "bekehren". gewürzt mit dem Forumniveau (Ja, Niveau ist keine Gesichtscreme), zeigt mir jedenfalls deutlich, das diese selbsternannten Hobbypsychologen und Retter der Welt sich besser mal um ihre eigenen Probleme kümmern würden.


----------



## Daroia (3. Dezember 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> und warum laßt ihr sie nicht in ruhe? eure anwesenheit hier zeugt auch zumindest nicht von ausgeprägtem desinteresse an wow




Ganz einfach, weil einige Leute sich immer die Schwachen (also z. B. Süchtige) aussuchen um auf ihnen rumzutrampeln damit die sich selbser besser fühlen...


----------



## Ganieda (3. Dezember 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab auf den letzten Seiten mal aufgeräumt.
> 
> Tissina darf sich für die globale Denunzierung sämtlicher Mitglieder für die nächsten Tage mit einer Schreibsperre vom Forum fern halten.
> (Fake) Sandra_wow ist generell gebannt - war übrigens eh ein Kind, äh Kerl.
> ...




Danke ZAM


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (3. Dezember 2008)

Patyvochmi schrieb:


> Ja




Sag mal dein Name vllt kenn ich dich ^^


----------



## Iceman22KS (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo an alle muss mich nach knapp einem jahr wieder zurück melden wie ist denn die zeit verlaufen

mfg


----------



## Cradle01 (3. Dezember 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab auf den letzten Seiten mal aufgeräumt.
> 
> Tissina darf sich für die globale Denunzierung sämtlicher Mitglieder für die nächsten Tage mit einer Schreibsperre vom Forum fern halten.
> (Fake) Sandra_wow ist generell gebannt - war übrigens eh ein Kind, äh Kerl.
> ...



Thx für die schnelle reaktion wurde so langsam beleidigend


----------



## Patyvochmi (3. Dezember 2008)

JederNameVergeben schrieb:


> Sag mal dein Name vllt kenn ich dich ^^


Der Selbe wie mein Mitgliedsname hier. (Patyvochmi)


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (3. Dezember 2008)

Patyvochmi schrieb:


> Der Selbe wie mein Mitgliedsname hier. (Patyvochmi)




hmm ok noch nie gelesen oder gesehen ^^


----------



## Sorbet (3. Dezember 2008)

ist doch immer wieder erfrischend herrlich wie wow spieler sich gegenseitig fertig machen wenn der server nicht geht....

mensch leute was macht ihr wenn ihr euch auf der strasse oder im cafe begegnet und mitbekommt der andere spielt auch wow?

brotmesser rausholen und drauf einstechen?

denkt doch mal dran das am anderen ende auch ein mensch sitzt mit gefühlen und emotzionen.

sorry für rechtschreibfehler falls welche drin sind bin nicht gerade eine leuchte in rechtschreibung


----------



## Daroia (3. Dezember 2008)

war hier grad net noch n Eintrag mehr? Oo


----------



## Bekuras (3. Dezember 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> war hier grad net noch n Eintrag mehr? Oo



gelöscht da auf den Post von Tissina bezogen, denk ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> ist doch immer wieder erfrischend herrlich wie wow spieler sich gegenseitig fertig machen wenn der server nicht geht....
> 
> mensch leute was macht ihr wenn ihr euch auf der strasse oder im cafe begegnet und mitbekommt der andere spielt auch wow?
> 
> ...



mhh...du kannst nich die letzten 20 Beiträge gelesen haben....sonst würdest du wissen warum man sich hier "fertig" gemacht hat.....


----------



## Daroia (3. Dezember 2008)

aaaaaaaah so ok ^^ und ich dacht schon ich hab Haluzinationen ^^


----------



## Gerbalin (3. Dezember 2008)

Redak schrieb:


> Verlängerung bis 12:30 wie doof >_>
> da hat man mal frei und denn das



Ich wäre für Wartung bis 17.00 Uhr dann verlier ich keine Zeit wenn ich in der Arbeit bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheOlimar (3. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hab selber schonmal einen Mittwochtrhead erstellt ...
> 
> rauskommen ist ... nächste woche ruhe
> die darauffolgende Woche ... wieder das selbe spiel
> ...




mhm ich würde sagen das er sich gewaltig geirrt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1515 SEITEN!!!
weiter so die 2000 Seiten schaffen wir sicher XD

/push ^^


----------



## Daroia (3. Dezember 2008)

hier is auf einmal so still... *grillen zirpen hör*


----------



## Uraka (3. Dezember 2008)

Ach ja es ist doch jede woche das selbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 manche erfreuen sic ham schnee(unteranderem ich selbst).

ich hab die zeit genutz und mir ein paar booster vom TCG gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2vom "Dunklen Portal" und 2 "Illidan". 
*freu* hoffentlich eine LOOT karte dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffe auch das alle server Online sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel spass noch und Lieben Gruß

Shoreána - Die Nachtwache


----------



## blacktor (3. Dezember 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> aaaaaaaah so ok ^^ und ich dacht schon ich hab Haluzinationen ^^




nö nö, aber vorsicht, ZAM ist mit seinen waffen unterwegs:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*angsthab*

edit: *scnr*


----------



## Iceman22KS (3. Dezember 2008)

Wie denn die server sind aus dachte wartung haben sie verbessert naja nach einem jahr hat sich wohl viel geändert


mfg


----------



## Daroia (3. Dezember 2008)

Kann mir WoW TCG net leisten... XD mir reicht WoW und Magic - The Gathering XD


----------



## Bekuras (3. Dezember 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> hier is auf einmal so still... *grillen zirpen hör*



tjaha...darum geh ich jetz auch essön :O *in die kantine schlürf*


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (3. Dezember 2008)

So Leute ich bin ne runde Zocken BayBay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganieda (3. Dezember 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> nö nö, aber vorsicht, ZAM ist mit seinen waffen unterwegs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aua, das muss weh tun^^


----------



## Tsunami82 (3. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich glaub es steht sogar auf der supportseite von WoW-europe das die server mittwochs down sind ...
> ansonsten steht auch auf der wow-europe seite der status eines jeden server ...
> 
> 
> ...





Ja, es gibt auch leute die ein rl haben und nicht nur wow im Kopf haben,  und wenn man grade mit dem Game angefangen hat ist das ganz normal das man bei der ersten Serverwartung angst bekommt, ihr solltet echt mal den Pc was ausmachen und eueren Kopf an  *hilft bestimmt*   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uraka (3. Dezember 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Kann mir WoW TCG net leisten... XD mir reicht WoW und Magic - The Gathering XD




hehe ich zahl jeden monat rund 15E für WoW grins da hab ich mir einmal 20 euro geleistet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wollte halt auch mal son cooles mount oder haustier... (anderes extra kp) haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab gestern jemand mit som affen gesehen, bananas oder os und der ist von einer LOOT karte vom TCG

ich muss gestehen meine ersten sammelkarten die ich mir kaufe


----------



## Daroia (3. Dezember 2008)

Uraka schrieb:


> hehe ich zahl jeden monat rund 15E für WoW grins da hab ich mir einmal 20 euro geleistet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja bei Magic lassen wir immer so 100 € XD (aber halt nur alle 1-2 Monate XD)


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

meine ersten sammelkarten waren pokemon...^^


----------



## Daroia (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> meine ersten sammelkarten waren pokemon...^^




Oo jetzt wirds seltsam XD


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

seltsam ist immer gut


----------



## Daroia (3. Dezember 2008)

Kommt drauf an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so, werd mir jetzt mal was zum Mittagessen machen hrhr (amerik. Maccaroni and Cheese *mjam*)


----------



## Ezaron (3. Dezember 2008)

TEH SERVERS ARE ONLINE o:


----------



## Ezaron (3. Dezember 2008)

EDIT: (wegen Doppelpost)

wie jetz instant keiner mehr schreibt roflolol


----------



## Cradle01 (3. Dezember 2008)

so ich bin raus bis denne


----------



## Bekuras (3. Dezember 2008)

sooo wieder da vom essön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nanu....wo sind alle hin?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (3. Dezember 2008)

server sind wieder ON, die sind schon alle fleißig am zoggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bekuras (3. Dezember 2008)

blacktor schrieb:


> server sind wieder ON, die sind schon alle fleißig am zoggen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh noez 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann will ich mal schreiben: SUCHTIIIIS!!11elf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Beku


----------



## Daroia (3. Dezember 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> sooo wieder da vom essön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nix Suchti ^^ bin am Essen kochen (siehe 2-3 Posts vorher ^^)


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

also ich bin ja noch da


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Nix Suchti ^^ bin am Essen kochen (siehe 2-3 Posts vorher ^^)



schon seit fas 30 min...


----------



## Daroia (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> schon seit fas 30 min...



ja bis des Wasser kocht... oO ich koch halt net mit Wasserdampf (wie in Island oder wo auch immer des war) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ausserdem braucht meine kleine Lady ja auch noch bissi Aufmerksamkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bekuras (3. Dezember 2008)

Tja jetz is wohl nur noch die Elite da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (3. Dezember 2008)

muhaha ich bin Elite? hrhr


----------



## Bekuras (3. Dezember 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> muhaha ich bin Elite? hrhr



nein du bist kochen ich meinte Natsu und mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

naja

du musst ja dem wasser nicht zuschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja klickt mal hier!


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> muhaha ich bin Elite? hrhr



du bist nur eine Fortpflanzungsmaschine ^^


----------



## Daroia (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du bist nur eine Fortpflanzungsmaschine ^^




boah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 des war gemein *snif*

Und jetzt hat der mir auch noch Geld geklaut... pft


----------



## Silmarilli (3. Dezember 2008)

ich nenn das immer Wurfapparat *grinst frech*

ach die mittagspause is um, mein Hunger ist gestillt ... JETZT ein Mittagsschläfchen hmmm *detoniert auf der Tischplatte*


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> boah
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich kann dir gerne das geld wieder geben musst es aber holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hast jetzt fertig gekocht?


----------



## Silmarilli (3. Dezember 2008)

was war denn das vorhin für eine meldung von wegen chars werden zurückgesetzt auf datum XY... fake, hatte da wer langeweile? 
sorry aber keine lust mir 30 seiten durchzuforsten :-/ *arbeit arbeit ... mehr Arbeit?*


----------



## Daroia (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich kann dir gerne das geld wieder geben musst es aber holen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




lol hab scho fast wieder alles aufgegessen XD

aber weil ihr so nett seid geht ich jetzt meine 80 vollmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ihr dürft noch net *äääääätsch*


----------



## Daroia (3. Dezember 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> was war denn das vorhin für eine meldung von wegen chars werden zurückgesetzt auf datum XY... fake, hatte da wer langeweile?
> sorry aber keine lust mir 30 seiten durchzuforsten :-/ *arbeit arbeit ... mehr Arbeit?*



ja klar werden die Chars "zurückgesetzt" auf den *29.12.08* so wie der Betreffende es geschrieben hatte oO bin ich froh dass die es net aufn 31.02.09 zurückgesetzt haben XD


----------



## Bekuras (3. Dezember 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> lol hab scho fast wieder alles aufgegessen XD
> 
> aber weil ihr so nett seid geht ich jetzt meine 80 vollmachen
> 
> ...



stimmt weil ich meine 80 schon seid 2 wochen voll hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



trotzdem gemein :<


----------



## Daroia (3. Dezember 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> stimmt weil ich meine 80 schon seid 2 wochen voll hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tja, wie man in den Wald hineinschreit... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also dann mal Bye ^^ bis nächste Woche


----------



## Natsumee (3. Dezember 2008)

was wird zurückgesetzt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wow_süchitger (3. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was wird zurückgesetzt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Morgen werden wieder all lvl 1 sein.


----------



## Vraelus (3. Dezember 2008)

Huhu leute.
Hab ein Problem mitm einloggen.

Der Ladebildschirm geht voll, aber danach passiert gar nix mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danach kriege ich nur noch die Meldung, dass die Verbindung abgebrochen worden ist.


----------



## Crav3n (10. Dezember 2008)

Guten morgen @ all 
Kaffee hol und frühstücken geh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atinuviell (10. Dezember 2008)

guten morgen...wieder mittwoch

*kaffee und brötchen bereitstell*


----------



## Cradle01 (10. Dezember 2008)

Atinuviell schrieb:


> guten morgen...wieder mittwoch
> 
> *kaffee und brötchen bereitstell*




moin moin hab schon kaffee^^


----------



## soul6 (10. Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir wieder mal, einen schönen Mittwoch Morgen wünsche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kaffee bereits vorhanden, nur mein Boss (lvl 280 und Ehefrau) hat Brötchen noch nicht geholt.

(ok, wenn sie das liest, kann ich selber zum Bäcker laufen^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg

randy




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timmäh (10. Dezember 2008)

Und ich hab mein Die Gilde zum zocken in Downphasen vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja moin moin...


----------



## Crav3n (10. Dezember 2008)

Wettbüro ist wieder offen: 
Macht euren Einsatz und tippt wann die Server online gehen!

1. Gebot : 12:31 Uhr 

xD


----------



## Cradle01 (10. Dezember 2008)

Dann hoffe ich das der weg zum bäcker net allzu weit ist ....brrrrrr kalt draußen


----------



## Cradle01 (10. Dezember 2008)

Crav3n schrieb:


> Wettbüro ist wieder offen:
> Macht euren Einsatz und tippt wann die Server online gehen!
> 
> 1. Gebot : 12:31 Uhr
> ...



ich gehe mal davon aus heute mal pünktlich weil Nicolaus war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntêr1982 (10. Dezember 2008)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich das der weg zum bäcker net allzu weit ist ....brrrrrr kalt draußen



Moin moin,

kalt draussen ist gut hab das gefühl als hätt ich ne std mit meinen sohn im schnee gespielt der nicht liegt, dabei war ihc nur 15mins draussen zum bäcker und zigaretten holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

guten morgen 
vom kaffee noch was da ?


----------



## Cradle01 (10. Dezember 2008)

Bei uns leider kein Schnee aber sau kalt und windig unser kleiner hat auch gefroren aufm Weg zur kita


----------



## Drymon (10. Dezember 2008)

Crav3n schrieb:


> Wettbüro ist wieder offen:
> Macht euren Einsatz und tippt wann die Server online gehen!
> 
> 1. Gebot : 12:31 Uhr
> ...



100 Kopeken auf 11:01 Uhr

cheers


----------



## Dragonfire64 (10. Dezember 2008)

Atinuviell schrieb:


> guten morgen...wieder mittwoch
> 
> *kaffee und brötchen bereitstell*



*dankend annehm* Woohooo der Kaffee is ja zum Tote wecken Ö_Ö Also genau meine Kragenweite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hungrig in Brötchen beiss*


----------



## Sonsbecker (10. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen.

Heute finden unsere im 1-Wochen-Rythmus stattfindenden, 2-wöchentlichen Wartungsarbeiten statt.

Da bei uns die Uhren dadurch schneller gehen, begrüßen wir Euch schon heute im Jahr 2009. Durch die Umstellung auf das neue Datumsformat werden
die Wartungsarbeiten leider bis um 17 Uhr unserer Zeitrechnung verlängert.

Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis.


Aus diesem Grund:

0000000 Eier $$$$$$$$$ Croissants &&&&&&&&&& Brez´n und nen (_________________)² dicken Pott Kaffee für alle

und ein herzliches Moin vom Niederrhein


----------



## d2wap (10. Dezember 2008)

Dragonfire64 schrieb:


> *dankend annehm* Woohooo der Kaffee is ja zum Tote wecken Ö_Ö Also genau meine Kragenweite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*gierig eines der vielen brötchen schnapp und dabei die neuen terminator salvation spoiler les
*den toteerweckenden kaffee gierig schlürf

so muss es sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



allen noch einen guten morgen - und alle die noch totmüde sind sollten den kaffee auf jeden fall probieren


----------



## Crav3n (10. Dezember 2008)

na ihr seid aber heute optimistisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (10. Dezember 2008)

Crav3n schrieb:


> na ihr seid aber heute optimistisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber immer doch du weißt doch die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. Dezember 2008)

Morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drymon (10. Dezember 2008)

Crav3n schrieb:


> na ihr seid aber heute optimistisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So wie immer: Das Glas ist niemals halbleer.   ....aber immer zu klein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crav3n (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich frag mich grad viel mehr warum ich in meinem Urlaub um die Zeit schon wach bin, *ernsthafte Sorgen mach*


----------



## Amokee (10. Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir guten Morgen!

... ich winke wie jeden Mittwoch entspannt aus dem Büro ... für mich heißt Mittwoch immer ausschlafen - keine morgendliche Runde durch Eiskrone um Titanerz zu farmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

~~~Honigminztee und Apfelstrudel spendier~~~


----------



## Pandämonium (10. Dezember 2008)

Moin 

Kaffee hab ich auch noch hier .. frisch aufgesetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Croissant und ein Ei .. hier ist noch Marmelade und *angel* Nutella. 


Bis um 11:06 


^^


----------



## Sonsbecker (10. Dezember 2008)

Pandämonium schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Kaffee hab ich auch noch hier .. frisch aufgesetzt
> 
> ...



11:06 - niemals, ich wette 77 Schilling auf Zeiten nach 13 Uhr


----------



## Miracolos (10. Dezember 2008)

ich hab mir n grüntee gemacht , bevor man hier zum birkenstock-träger abgetan wird, passend zur miso-suppe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,
und lauere..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. daumen drücken das azubi nicht wieder kaffe aufn server gießt dann kanns 11:00:01 losgehen (wers glaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Dragonfire64 (10. Dezember 2008)

Crav3n schrieb:


> na ihr seid aber heute optimistisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab nachher sooo viel vor...Da muss ich ja optimistisch sein^^

Meinen Krieger wieder holen ihn hoch lvln und den Todesritter in die tonne hauen -.-

Weil jetzt nach ner Zeit fällt mir alles auf was mir an meinem Krieger fehlt ;_; mein Charge, mein Schild, das blocken, massenspott und das tanken an sich, denn der Todesritter hat das alles nich und bei frostimmunen Gegnern bekomm ich brechreize und ich wusste nicht das der krieger nach all den jahren endlich mal ne selbstheilung bekommt ö.ö Aber was einem wirklich den todesritter versaut ist die community als mt selbst in kara nimmt einen keiner das is mist und mein warri wird wieder main demnach hab ich viel zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab natürlich einen riesen vorteil ich hab keine gilde und kann mir richtig schön zeit lassen meine berufe noch skillen und was mich am meisten aufregt nach 4 Jahren kann man sich nun endlich Schilde als schmied bauen und dann hab ich nen char der keine tragen kann -.-

Naja wenn mein Warri wieder da is, is alles wieder gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (10. Dezember 2008)

Nix gibs bis 13.00 uhr heute hab ich mal nichts weiter vor also pünktlich um 11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexacoatl (10. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen *noch schnell nen Schluck Stückchen nehmen und in den Kaffee beiß*

ich tipp mal auf 10:58 Uhr, die sind heute überpünktlich weil bald Weinachten ist, und wer schneller fertig ist, ist auch schneller Daheim.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (10. Dezember 2008)

Miracolos schrieb:


> ich hab mir n grüntee gemacht , bevor man hier zum birkenstock-träger abgetan wird, passend zur miso-suppe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



IIIIHHHH das klingt ja....das klingt ja *entsetzt* GESUND!!!! Ö_ö

Das ja eklig *kicher*


----------



## Crav3n (10. Dezember 2008)

Ist schon nice wenn man Mittwochs aufwacht, den Kaffee in der Hand hat, WoW startet sich wundert warum die Server off sind, und man doch eigentlich seine morgentlich Runde durch Sturmgipfel machen will um seine Immerfrostsplitter zufarmen... 

Jo Dragonfire, hab mein DK auch wieder an den Nagel gehängt, Problem ist nur jetzt muss ich von Level 1 neuanfangen, slap friends, haben rerollt auf neuem Server *grrrr ^^


----------



## Slavery (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich kenn hier ja gar niemanden mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vyse84 (10. Dezember 2008)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Nix gibs bis 13.00 uhr heute hab ich mal nichts weiter vor also pünktlich um 11
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich müsste eigentlich ma langsam schlafen gehen. aber on minute zu minute finde ich gefallen an den gedanken heut durchzumachen. und 11uhr zuzocken. könnt solange noch was in der wohnung machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




guten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (10. Dezember 2008)

schön wäre es, aber wenn sie schon 8 stunden von vornherein einplanen und man sich die entwicklungen der letzten monate bei den 8.stündigen Wartungsarbeiten vor augen hält, dann sehe ich schwarz, es wird um 11:05 wieder eine meldung geben.

Update: Die Wartungsarbeiten sind bis voraussichtlich 13 uhr verlängert worden

und nun der satz mit dem hohn im inhalt: "Wir bitten um euer verständnis" (es fehlt an diesem satz eigentlich nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der mittelfinger)


----------



## Miracolos (10. Dezember 2008)

Dragonfire64 schrieb:


> IIIIHHHH das klingt ja....das klingt ja *entsetzt* GESUND!!!! Ö_ö
> 
> Das ja eklig *kicher*


 um das zu enkräften in der instant suppe is alkohol grad gelesen und angst bekommen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: OOOHH NEEE NICHT WIRKLICH brbrbrbrb*brodelt vor wut*.....


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich kenn hier ja gar niemanden mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mich auch net mehr ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (10. Dezember 2008)

Crav3n schrieb:


> Ist schon nice wenn man Mittwochs aufwacht, den Kaffee in der Hand hat, WoW startet sich wundert warum die Server off sind, und man doch eigentlich seine morgentlich Runde durch Sturmgipfel machen will um seine Immerfrostsplitter zufarmen...
> 
> Jo Dragonfire, hab mein DK auch wieder an den Nagel gehängt, Problem ist nur jetzt muss ich von Level 1 neuanfangen, slap friends, haben rerollt auf neuem Server *grrrr ^^



eine kluge entscheidung, so hast du doch wieder jede menge "spielspass" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crav3n (10. Dezember 2008)

Mittwochs ist doch nen toller Tag, da gehen die  Schüler endlich mal wieder zur Schule Server sind ja down *fg* naja Spass beiseite. 
Kann ich endlich mal unsere neue Gildenpage weiter machen, *slap self* , will ich ja nur schon seit 3 Wochen und das immer Mittwochs *hust


----------



## Cradle01 (10. Dezember 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> eine kluge entscheidung, so hast du doch wieder jede menge "spielspass"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was habt ihr gegen DK?


----------



## Varitu (10. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiß eigentlich jemand was Blizz jeden Mittwoch an Wartungsarbeiten macht?
Find das es ein wenig merkwürdig das die jeden Mittwoch die volle angegebene Zeit brauchen um die Server zu "warten".
Und das dabei die offizielle Webseite auch noch down ist.

Ich kenne keine andere Webseite bei der das so ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Crav3n (10. Dezember 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> eine kluge entscheidung, so hast du doch wieder jede menge "spielspass"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber doch nicht von Level 1 an *gg 
warum nur musste Blizzard uns den DK geben , warum nur?!?!?!?!?!? 
jetzt hab ich den Salat in meinem Account *gg



Cradle01 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr gegen DK?



eigentlich nichts, ist nur das er atm als Tank kaum Spass macht, weil die Änderungen erst noch kommen am Tank DK :O


----------



## Darn!a (10. Dezember 2008)

das krasse ist  wie viel hier posten und schon wach sind bzw warten bis 11 uhr oder sogar 13 uhr bis sie wieder spielen können ! 

an eurer stelle würde ich mich ins bett legen und den wecker auf 11 uhr stellen !  oder habt ihr nen Termin beim Arbeitsamt  oder vllt.  Kinder die zur Schule müssen


dann sag ich mal guten Nacht ! von Nachtschicht komm ...  blub


----------



## Slavery (10. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> mich auch net mehr ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Doch klar Fynni 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (10. Dezember 2008)

Varitu schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die HP ist online war gerade drauf und was die das mit den server machen wahrscheinlich Stromkosten sparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Doch klar Fynni
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


stimmt bin so klein das man mich übersehen kann -.-*


----------



## Ruven (10. Dezember 2008)

moin slave schatz !
Huhu Fynni


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> moin slave schatz !
> Huhu Fynni




huhu


----------



## naero (10. Dezember 2008)

morgen leute ... hm warum muss man eigtl immer mittwochs krank werden wenn alles down is -.-


----------



## Silmarilli (10. Dezember 2008)

moin moin 
:-/ wieso is eigentlich jeeeeeeeeden Mittwoch einer da der in Frage stellt warum wir hier sind was wir hier machen und warum wir nicht was anderes machen.

is das n Lemming-Effekt nur das jeden Mittwoch nur einer die Klippen runter hüpft?
domino-effekt mit sooooo großen domino's das die ne woche brauchen bis ein neuer umfällt 

jo nu wie jetzt, ney ne....

ich hoffe das die server zwischen 11 und 13 uhr online gehen damit se wenn ich um 16 uhr nach hause komm stabil laufen nachdem se noch zwei neustarts zwischendurch reingeschoben haben :-)

und was treibt ihr so?


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (10. Dezember 2008)

guten morgen alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (10. Dezember 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> moin moin
> :-/ wieso is eigentlich jeeeeeeeeden Mittwoch einer da der in Frage stellt warum wir hier sind was wir hier machen und warum wir nicht was anderes machen.
> 
> is das n Lemming-Effekt nur das jeden Mittwoch nur einer die Klippen runter hüpft?
> ...



Kaffee trinken ,eine Rauchen ,Chat lesen ,Warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crav3n (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich such meine GTA4 CD , ja hier ist Chaos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , wenn ich sie gefunden habe, was noch dauern kann, werde ich es spielen, ansonsten trink ich kaffee, spam euch hier zu und frühstücke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja und denke ernsthaft dfarüber nach welche klasse ich nun zoggen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( DK bye bye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Artherk (10. Dezember 2008)

Grins mir is egal ob die server down sin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  komm ja eh erst um 5 uhr heim also haben se noch genug zeit bevor mein schurke wieder auf die spielwelt losgelassen werden will^^
mfg euer arthi


----------



## Cradle01 (10. Dezember 2008)

Crav3n schrieb:


> Ich such meine GTA4 CD , ja hier ist Chaos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was habt ihr gegen DK ?


----------



## Slavery (10. Dezember 2008)

Och Fynni 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Moin Fabey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crav3n (10. Dezember 2008)

ich glaub das hab ich schon auf Seite 1517 geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir fehlt das Schildblocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und solange die Tank DK Änderungen noch nicht da sind, macht er nur halb soviel fun als Tank *meiner meinung nach


----------



## Cradle01 (10. Dezember 2008)

Crav3n schrieb:


> ich glaub das hab ich schon auf Seite 1517 geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aso ich tank mom mit meinem net ich lvl einfach nur so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (10. Dezember 2008)

Darn!a schrieb:


> das krasse ist  wie viel hier posten und schon wach sind bzw warten bis 11 uhr oder sogar 13 uhr bis sie wieder spielen können !
> 
> an eurer stelle würde ich mich ins bett legen und den wecker auf 11 uhr stellen !  oder habt ihr nen Termin beim Arbeitsamt  oder vllt.  Kinder die zur Schule müssen
> 
> ...



keine verallgemeinerungen - nach anstrengendem dienst in der n8 komme ich einfach noch nicht ins bett, also bietet sich der eine oder andere beitrag hier an. aber vielleicht hast du einen härteren job in der n8, daß du sofort schlafen kannst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slagathor (10. Dezember 2008)

guckt euch videos auf wcm.com an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das unterhält


----------



## Claze (10. Dezember 2008)

Guten morgen.

*zur Kaffeemaschine torkelt*


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

wieviele leute jetzt erst aufstehen unser einer ist schon um 5 aufgestanden und da soll noch jemand sagen hausfrau und mutter sei keine arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Claze 
mach mir auch ma einen kaffee pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nicronomicom (10. Dezember 2008)

Varitu schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich hab lange zeit bevor ich mit WoW angefangen habe auf freeshareds gespielt und bin nur aus einem grund zu so ner Comicgrafik umgestiegen für die man auch noch Geld bezahlen muss. *Der Support !!!* Regelmäßige Wartungsarbeiten an ca 5000 Server innerhalb von nur 5-8 h wöchentlich zu erledigen i ein starkes Stück arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> wieviele leute jetzt erst aufstehen unser einer ist schon um 5 aufgestanden und da soll noch jemand sagen hausfrau und mutter sei keine arbeit tongue.gif


Also ich hab meine rausscheuchen müssn das sie den kleinen fertig macht weil sie gestern bis um 3 gezockt hat .. und jetzt pennt sie wieder .. ich bin normal arbeiten .. und wenn das jeden tag so läuft ... naja sie war auch vor mir lvl 80 bzw hat getwinkt das es nich auffällt .. also irgendwie hat son Mutterschutz doch schonwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bekommst sogar noch Geld dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Falls wen interessiert, mich störts nicht das server down sind  komme erst kurz nach 17 uhr heim :<

btw first post und so o.o


----------



## Sleepysimon (10. Dezember 2008)

*Auch mal wieder den Kopf hier reinsteck*


----------



## Cradle01 (10. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> wieviele leute jetzt erst aufstehen unser einer ist schon um 5 aufgestanden und da soll noch jemand sagen hausfrau und mutter sei keine arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da geb ich dir recht wir stehen auch um 5.30 uhr auf da unser Großer um 6.00Uhr abgeholt wird und sich dann nochmal hinlegen lohnt net


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

und was habt ihr tolles geträumt? xD


----------



## Neo' (10. Dezember 2008)

Arbeit ist out URLAUB  in :-)

*Yeahhhhhhhhh URLAUB*


----------



## Tomlin (10. Dezember 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> moin moin
> :-/ wieso is eigentlich jeeeeeeeeden Mittwoch einer da der in Frage stellt warum wir hier sind was wir hier machen und warum wir nicht was anderes machen.
> 
> is das n Lemming-Effekt nur das jeden Mittwoch nur einer die Klippen runter hüpft?
> domino-effekt mit sooooo großen domino's das die ne woche brauchen bis ein neuer umfällt




Hmmmm Warum sind den die Server down?   *duckt sich*


Denke weil immer noch nicht viele verstanden haben das die Putzfrau den Stecker gezogen hat.

Und die ganzen Stecker kann mann ja nicht in 10 Minuten wieder einstecken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (10. Dezember 2008)

Crav3n schrieb:


> ich glaub das hab ich schon auf Seite 1517 geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Geht mir genauso hab ich ja auch geschrieben ich hab keine lust zu warten bis das tanken mit dem dk spass macht mich hat damals der fehlende selfheal beim krieger gestört das hat er mittlerweile wie der druide (wut in hp umwandeln) und damit hat der dk für mich zu 100% an wert verlorn und kommt in die tonne...
muss dann noch 8 lvl mit dem warri machen und alles wieder gut und mir hat der charge so doll gefehlt ;_;

Und ich werd ihn wieder umbennen damit jeder weiss das der warri tank ist er hiess nämlich damals "Suícíde" (der der sich für die gruppe in den tod stürzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Drago


----------



## Drymon (10. Dezember 2008)

Crav3n schrieb:


> ich glaub das hab ich schon auf Seite 1517 geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Soweit kommt's noch!

Warum werden eigentlich nicht alle anderen Klassen entfernt und es gibt nur noch DK's? 5 verschiedene Trees ...und gut ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> da geb ich dir recht wir stehen auch um 5.30 uhr auf da unser Großer um 6.00Uhr abgeholt wird und sich dann nochmal hinlegen lohnt net




naja meiner ist erst 14monate sobald der wach ist kann man an schlafen nicht mehr denken nichtmal mittags wenn er sein mittagsschlaf macht so ein 24std job hat schon echt was wenn der kleine im bett is kommt der mann von der arbeit und will essen usw und dann geht man für 5-6std ins bett und das gleiche wieder von neu und die bezahlung ist auch nicht das richtige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (10. Dezember 2008)

Penta_ schrieb:


> und was habt ihr tolles geträumt? xD



Du das ist definitiv nich jugendfrei deshalb sag ich nur hab ganz gut geträumt und hatte gaaanz viele leicht bekleidete weibchen auf dem schoss *hust*

^^


----------



## blacktor (10. Dezember 2008)

morgen

apropo: hunter werden genurft, sagt blizzard ^^


----------



## Claze (10. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> wieviele leute jetzt erst aufstehen unser einer ist schon um 5 aufgestanden und da soll noch jemand sagen hausfrau und mutter sei keine arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




gerne doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Kaffee rüberschieb*


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Penta_ schrieb:


> und was habt ihr tolles geträumt? xD




hm gute frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miracolos (10. Dezember 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> moin moin
> :-/ wieso is eigentlich jeeeeeeeeden Mittwoch einer da der in Frage stellt warum wir hier sind was wir hier machen und warum wir nicht was anderes machen.
> 
> is das n Lemming-Effekt nur das jeden Mittwoch nur einer die Klippen runter hüpft?
> ...


irgendwie sindse ja (ungewollt) komisch und süß die tierchen, und das schema denken überfordert auch nicht,besonders nett das A-B/B-A denken 
 arbeitslose spielen wow ergo wow spieler sind arbeitslose 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wer HIER so argumentiert wie die schiesst sich sowieso ins knie


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Dragonfire64 schrieb:


> Du das ist definitiv nich jugendfrei deshalb sag ich nur hab ganz gut geträumt und hatte gaaanz viele leicht bekleidete weibchen auf dem schoss *hust*
> 
> ^^



Jugendfrei? leicht gemacht ... ersetze nicht jugendfreie wörter durch Sachen wie Kobold :>

wir warten !


----------



## Neo' (10. Dezember 2008)

Drymon schrieb:


> Soweit kommt's noch!
> 
> Warum werden eigentlich nicht alle anderen Klassen entfernt und es gibt nur noch DK's? 5 verschiedene Trees ...und gut ist.
> 
> ...



Ich persönlich mag DK´s auch nicht. Palas waren ja manchmal schon nervig aber DK´s oO


----------



## Cradle01 (10. Dezember 2008)

Dragonfire64 schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso hab ich ja auch geschrieben ich hab keine lust zu warten bis das tanken mit dem dk spass macht mich hat damals der fehlende selfheal beim krieger gestört das hat er mittlerweile wie der druide (wut in hp umwandeln) und damit hat der dk für mich zu 100% an wert verlorn und kommt in die tonne...
> muss dann noch 8 lvl mit dem warri machen und alles wieder gut und mir hat der charge so doll gefehlt ;_;
> 
> Und ich werd ihn wieder umbennen damit jeder weiss das der warri tank ist er hiess nämlich damals "Suícíde" (der der sich für die gruppe in den tod stürzt
> ...



Ich werde meine trotzdem behalten und ihn auf 80 bringen .....mal sehen wie es in den Ini´s dann läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QcK (10. Dezember 2008)

-_- Grade erfahren das die ersten beiden stunden Geschichte ausfallen und jetzt ist wieder nix online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wieso immer Mittwochs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Claze schrieb:


> gerne doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




danke sehr lieb gleich erstma wieer aufräumen *kotz*

bin ich froh wenn mein sohn soweit ist das er helfen kann


----------



## Crav3n (10. Dezember 2008)

Drymon schrieb:


> Soweit kommt's noch!
> 
> Warum werden eigentlich nicht alle anderen Klassen entfernt und es gibt nur noch DK's? 5 verschiedene Trees ...und gut ist.
> 
> ...



Najo wenn du mal ab und zu Blue Posts liest, wüsstest du das es soweit kommt. Aber wie gesagt die Änderungen betreffen nur den TANK Dk, nichts anderes!


----------



## Dragonfire64 (10. Dezember 2008)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Ich werde meine trotzdem behalten und ihn auf 80 bringen .....mal sehen wie es in den Ini´s dann läuft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne is ja auch ok, für mich war der dk trotzdem gut, so hab ich erstmal gemerkt was ich an meinem warri so geliebt hab und das er mein main wieder sein wird und dadurch hab ich meinen pala das allererste mal als heiler gespielt und auch das is supergenial so hab ich quasi 2 mains und freu mich auf die dual-speccs aber mal ehrlich wer freut sich nich drauf? =)


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> danke sehr lieb gleich erstma wieer aufräumen *kotz*
> 
> bin ich froh wenn mein sohn soweit ist das er helfen kann



WTS Fynni MSN addy gegen Langeweile am Arbeitsplatz /w mit Gebot


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. Dezember 2008)

Wunderschönen guten Morgen Leute

Puh, endlich wieder mal Zeit um hier reinzugucken... Das letzte Mal war kurz nach Seite 1000  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie geht's so? Wo bleibt der Pingu-Verein samt Oberspammer?


----------



## QcK (10. Dezember 2008)

Was wünscht ihr euch so zu weihnachten??


----------



## GnomileinHexer (10. Dezember 2008)

Guten morgen an alle ihr im thema. man schon wieder server down ich hoffe das sie mal dalarn in angriff nehmen. lg


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

QcK schrieb:


> Was wünscht ihr euch so zu weihnachten??



das übliche, Geld .. Ruhm und hübsche Frauen !


----------



## Neo' (10. Dezember 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Wunderschönen guten Morgen Leute
> 
> Puh, endlich wieder mal Zeit um hier reinzugucken... Das letzte Mal war kurz nach Seite 1000
> 
> ...



Spammen könnt ich zur not auch

*SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM*


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Neo schrieb:


> Spammen könnt ich zur not auch
> 
> *SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM*



schlecht


----------



## Claze (10. Dezember 2008)

Mein DK is mittlerweile 80, atm Unholy wegen Ehre farmen usw. Ich hab mittlerweile alle Trees getestet. Aber keines der drei Richtungen passt fürs tanken. 
Blut = sehr geil für farmen und für PvE allgemein (2000-2100 DpS im Schnitt)
Frost = kA für was das gut sein soll, aber mir gefällts net und ich komm damit auch net klar
Unholy= einfach nur böse im PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Claze schrieb:


> Mein DK is mittlerweile 80, atm Unholy wegen Ehre farmen usw. Ich hab mittlerweile alle Trees getestet. Aber keines der drei Richtungen passt fürs tanken.
> Blut = sehr geil für farmen und für PvE allgemein (2000-2100 DpS im Schnitt)
> Frost = kA für was das gut sein soll, aber mir gefällts net und ich komm damit auch net klar
> Unholy= einfach nur böse im PvP
> ...



Frost ist fürs Tanken, soweit ich weis


----------



## GnomileinHexer (10. Dezember 2008)

QcK schrieb:


> Was wünscht ihr euch so zu weihnachten??


na ich wünsche mir eig nur 2 sachen gesundheit und frieden mehr net und du??????????


----------



## Neo' (10. Dezember 2008)

Penta_ schrieb:


> schlecht




Das trifft mich tief wieso SCHLECHT ?


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Neo schrieb:


> Das trifft mich tief wieso SCHLECHT ?



k.A war passend zu deinem Kommentar


----------



## Claze (10. Dezember 2008)

Penta_ schrieb:


> Frost ist fürs Tanken, soweit ich weis



jo, stimmt. aber mir kommts so vor, dass ich mit blut oder unholy besser tanken kann als mit frost. entweder mach ich was falsch oder blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neo' (10. Dezember 2008)

Penta_ schrieb:


> k.A war passend zu deinem Kommentar



Achso na dann, ich dachte ich habe nicht genug der üblichen Spammer rechtschreibfehler eingebaut.


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Claze schrieb:


> jo, stimmt. aber mir kommts so vor, dass ich mit blut oder unholy besser tanken kann als mit frost. entweder mach ich was falsch oder blizz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Durch den Frosttree frisst du deutlich weniger dmg, mehr vorteile hat der aber auch nicht soweit ich weis o.O

DK tank konnte mich sowieso noch nicht überzeugen, <3 warri


----------



## Cradle01 (10. Dezember 2008)

QcK schrieb:


> Was wünscht ihr euch so zu weihnachten??



Nur das in der einen Woche Serverwartung und darauf die Woche Neustart bei den Blizzservern ist oder das die Putzfrau entlassen wird ,die immer den Stecker zieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Neo schrieb:


> Achso na dann, ich dachte ich habe nicht genug der üblichen Spammer rechtschreibfehler eingebaut.



Du musst sachen wie "alter", "eyy" einbaun.


----------



## QcK (10. Dezember 2008)

GnomileinHexer schrieb:


> na ich wünsche mir eig nur 2 sachen gesundheit und frieden mehr net und du??????????



Ein Macbook pro ^^ bekomm ich aber auch x) ich musste es selbst besorgen weil meine eltern null ahnung davon haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. Dezember 2008)

Neo schrieb:


> Achso na dann, ich dachte ich habe nicht genug der üblichen Spammer rechtschreibfehler eingebaut.


Ist halt einfach ein anderes, viel tieferes Spam-Niveau als vor ein paar hundert Seiten... *seufz* Das waren noch Zeiten... Natsu ich vermisse dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neo' (10. Dezember 2008)

Penta_ schrieb:


> Du musst sachen wie "alter", "eyy" einbaun.



Ok ich versuch es mal.

*ALTER EY SPAM EY KRASSER SPAM ALTER*

Besser ? LoL reicht dann auch erstmal :-)


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Ist halt einfach ein anderes, viel tieferes Spam-Niveau als vor ein paar hundert Seiten... *seufz* Das waren noch Zeiten... Natsu ich vermisse dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ololo omfg spastenhaufen hier °_°

better?


----------



## Claze (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche mir wie jedes Jahr Geld und nen Stephen King Buch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QcK (10. Dezember 2008)

Claze schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir wie jedes Jahr Geld und nen Stephen King Buch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lass das Buch weg und wir haben ähnliche wünsche x) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (10. Dezember 2008)

QcK schrieb:


> Was wünscht ihr euch so zu weihnachten??



nix, bin aus dem alter raus - ich kaufe mir die dinge dann, wenn ich sie brauche, warum sollte ich meiner frau sagen: ich wünsche mir ding-X von dir zu weihnachten, ich zahle es ja eh, da sie mit meinem geld einkaufen würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crusader23 (10. Dezember 2008)

ICH WÜNSCHE MIR DEN WELTFRIEDEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hahaha

ne aber finanzkriese soll mal ruhig bleiben hält die sprit preise schön unten^^


----------



## Claze (10. Dezember 2008)

QcK schrieb:


> Lass das Buch weg und wir haben ähnliche wünsche x)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geht nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich sammel und lese seit Jahren seine Bücher. Ich will sie alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melad (10. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen liebe Buffies!

Wer will Kaffee?


----------



## crusader23 (10. Dezember 2008)

Melad schrieb:


> Guten Morgen liebe Buffies!
> 
> Wer will Kaffee?




<<need haben möcht weis ohne zucker bitte


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. Dezember 2008)

Penta_ schrieb:


> ololo omfg spastenhaufen hier °_°
> 
> better?


NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN!!!
Ich meine eine Art Edel-Spam, einen lustigen und gleichzeitig doofen Kommentar zu jedem Post hier, woraus eine so richtig geile Atmosphäre hier im Thread entstanden ist... Mit Natsu, Coco, Jenny... Alle weg??


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN!!!
> Ich meine eine Art Edel-Spam, einen lustigen und gleichzeitig doofen Kommentar zu jedem Post hier, woraus eine so richtig geile Atmosphäre hier im Thread entstanden ist... Mit Natsu, Coco, Jenny... Alle weg??




natsu hab ich letzte woche glaub ich gelesen oder war es die davor ach kein plan vergesse sowas immer -.-


----------



## Sonsbecker (10. Dezember 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN!!!
> Ich meine eine Art Edel-Spam, einen lustigen und gleichzeitig doofen Kommentar zu jedem Post hier, woraus eine so richtig geile Atmosphäre hier im Thread entstanden ist... Mit Natsu, Coco, Jenny... Alle weg??



du kannst sie ja imitieren, dann hast du

a - genug zu tun 

und 

b - wir was zu lachen


----------



## Neo' (10. Dezember 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN!!!
> Ich meine eine Art Edel-Spam, einen lustigen und gleichzeitig doofen Kommentar zu jedem Post hier, woraus eine so richtig geile Atmosphäre hier im Thread entstanden ist... Mit Natsu, Coco, Jenny... Alle weg??



Ok dann bin ich erstmal raus mit Edel-Spam hab ich nichts am Hut,
dann bau ich erstmal an meinem Lebenswerk Terrarium weiter. -_-


----------



## Korstal (10. Dezember 2008)

jaja wenigstens einmal die woche wo ich entlich ausschlafen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melad (10. Dezember 2008)

fein dann mach ich uns mal welchen ich brauch den grad intravenös^^


----------



## Silmarilli (10. Dezember 2008)

also die fragen der letzten seiten und die Fragen zu den letzten seiten :-/

ich hab heut nacht (da ich vergessen habe das gekippte Fenster zu schließen) geträumt ich wär im Urlaub in Italien am Strand mit sommer sonne sonnenschein (und .... naja dem einen oder anderen einheimischen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich wünsch mir nix zu weihnachten außer einen gemütlichen Abend mit meiner Familie und danach noch ab ca. 24 Uhr Gildenweihnachtsfeier :-/ wenn die Family im Bett is 
Bekommen tu ich wie jedes Jahr ne neue Hose und nen Pullover n paar Pants und Socken und geschätze 200 € ... wie jedes Jahr
(und bevor hier wer von wegen Mutti kauft klamotten Oo usw. kommt - ich kann behaupten das ich die vermutlich einzige Mum habe die noch nen besseren Klamottengeschmack hat wie ich - und sie kann sich Shoppen bei Peek & Co leisten *schulterzuckt* nu ich nich *grml*

lg


----------



## Ruven (10. Dezember 2008)

ich hätts nich gedacht das gerade ich das schreibe aber ich glaube der thread gehört wieder gecloset bei dem absolut sinnlosen gespamme... soo tief war das niveau verdammt selten hier!


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. Dezember 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> du kannst sie ja imitieren, dann hast du
> 
> a - genug zu tun
> 
> ...


nur bin ich 

a - nebenbei noch am arbeiten

und 

b - weder ein besonders guter Komiker noch ein guter Imitator


----------



## Sonsbecker (10. Dezember 2008)

Melad schrieb:


> fein dann mach ich uns mal welchen ich brauch den grad intravenös^^



ich würde dann auch gerne etwas vom hordenkaffee nehmen, mittwochs sind wir ja alle gleich, mein koffeinspiegel liegt bedrohlich unter 3%o


----------



## QcK (10. Dezember 2008)

Claze schrieb:


> Geht nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ui vorbildlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 müsste ich mir mal ne Scheibe von abschneiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Semetor (10. Dezember 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> ich hätts nich gedacht das gerade ich das schreibe aber ich glaube der thread gehört wieder gecloset bei dem absolut sinnlosen gespamme... soo tief war das niveau verdammt selten hier!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  geh doch   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melad (10. Dezember 2008)

ja Mittwochs bekommen alle den guten Horde Meister Röstung der bringt selbst tote Oger wieder auf die Beine.

Eine Kanne(Tauren Kingsize) Kaffee in die Mitte stell.
wenn alle dann schreien will doch nachher fitte Allys im  BG^^


----------



## Serinara (10. Dezember 2008)

Los weiter Leute, es gilt die nächste Hürde zu knacken. 1600 Beiträge sollten es in diesem Jahr noch werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarad (10. Dezember 2008)

Moooorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Möcht auch bitte nen Kaffee haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (10. Dezember 2008)

Semetor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> geh doch
> ...



Niveau? brauch ich am mittwoch morgen net ich möchte mich nur nett unterhalten egal über welches thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. Dezember 2008)

Oh, doch noch ein paar alte Hasen hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Silmarilli schrieb:


> also die fragen der letzten seiten und die Fragen zu den letzten seiten :-/
> 
> ich hab heut nacht (da ich vergessen habe das gekippte Fenster zu schließen) geträumt ich wär im Urlaub in Italien am Strand mit sommer sonne sonnenschein (und .... naja dem einen oder anderen einheimischen
> 
> ...



Das Fenster nicht geschlossen? Bei der Kälte die da reingekommen wäre (bei uns in der Schweiz hat's geschneit) wäre ich wohl schnurstracks nach Northend gewandert, und nicht in den Süden ;-)

Weihnachten? Ist immer das gleiche: Reinstopfen was geht und sich nachher wundern, wieso aus dem Sixpack ein Fass geworden ist...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ruven schrieb:


> ich hätts nich gedacht das gerade ich das schreibe aber ich glaube der thread gehört wieder gecloset bei dem absolut sinnlosen gespamme... soo tief war das niveau verdammt selten hier!


Genau! Vote 4 the old stars to come back!


----------



## Melad (10. Dezember 2008)

na da müssen wir aber angasen


----------



## Korstal (10. Dezember 2008)

wieso trinkt ihr alle kaffee pfui lieber ne tasse heiße Schoki hmmm....


----------



## Sarad (10. Dezember 2008)

<--- Koffein-Junkie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QcK (10. Dezember 2008)

So ich hab jetzt noch 4 Stunden schule -_- Doppelstunde Deutsch und Doppelstunde Bio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich könnte kotzen -.-


----------



## Deathknight3 (10. Dezember 2008)

immer diese geilen mittwoch threads^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Korstal schrieb:


> wieso trinkt ihr alle kaffee pfui lieber ne tasse heiße Schoki hmmm....




vielleicht weil man nur vom kaffee die augen richtig auf bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also bei mir läuft ohne kaffee nix


----------



## Sonsbecker (10. Dezember 2008)

Melad schrieb:


> na da müssen wir aber angasen



sehe grade "silberne hand" dann grüß mal hansi den voll........ und wie ist da bei euch wenn es kaffee gibt, wie schreibt man das im RP?

"meinereiner, voll getroffen von der last des tages arbeit, entfacht sich ein gar wärmendes feuer und kocht mit wonne eine belebendes elixier auf, daß im volksmund auch banal kaffee genannt wird, um die seele und den geist mit neuer tatkraft zu erfüllen" ?

oder wie geht sowas von statten??


----------



## Ceilyn (10. Dezember 2008)

mittwoch, ein tag auf arbeit... :X  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. Dezember 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Genau! Vote 4 the old stars to come back!



Du sagst es, war schon cool...damals...


----------



## QcK (10. Dezember 2008)

So tschöööö bis später oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Du sagst es, war schon cool...damals...




fals ich bei deinem damals schon dabei war kann ich dir nur recht geben grins


----------



## Slavery (10. Dezember 2008)

Serinara schrieb:


> Los weiter Leute, es gilt die nächste Hürde zu knacken. 1600 Beiträge sollten es in diesem Jahr noch werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seiten *hust*


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. Dezember 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Du sagst es, war schon cool...damals...


Du warst glaub auch in letzter Zeit eher aktiv... Weisst du wo die Leute alle hin sind?



Fynni2007 schrieb:


> fals ich bei deinem damals schon dabei war kann ich dir nur recht geben grins


Ich glaube, ich erinnere mich schwach, dich "damals" auch schon gelesen zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> fals ich bei deinem damals schon dabei war kann ich dir nur recht geben grins



Ja das weist du auch noch, mit Jenny und Coco, Sleepy, Fabi, usw...
Das war noch richtig toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Du warst glaub auch in letzter Zeit eher aktiv... Weisst du wo die Leute alle hin sind?
> 
> 
> Ich glaube, ich erinnere mich schwach, dich "damals" auch schon gelesen zu haben
> ...




nur schwach also das macht mich traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erothar (10. Dezember 2008)

Korstal schrieb:


> wieso trinkt ihr alle kaffee pfui lieber ne tasse heiße Schoki hmmm....





5 Schocki machen müde, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    5 Kaffee machen wach. und schelcht schmecken tut freund kaffee auch nicht, darum trink ich Kaffee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder noch besser an unsern Kollegen halten. Kanne Espresso, und nach 30min den halben Tag wie ne wüstenrennmaus auf crack durchs büro hopsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melad (10. Dezember 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> sehe grade "silberne hand" dann grüß mal hansi den voll........ und wie ist da bei euch wenn es kaffee gibt, wie schreibt man das im RP?
> 
> "meinereiner, voll getroffen von der last des tages arbeit, entfacht sich ein gar wärmendes feuer und kocht mit wonne eine belebendes elixier auf, daß im volksmund auch banal kaffee genannt wird, um die seele und den geist mit neuer tatkraft zu erfüllen" ?
> 
> oder wie geht sowas von statten??



puh da fragste wat^^

im Moment würd ich sagen "kommt herein, Stellt die Äxte ab der Kaffee is fertig"

zu der Schokifrage kann ich nur sagen sehr lecker aber nach 12h ackern hilft nur lecker eben nichmehr


----------



## Cradle01 (10. Dezember 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Du sagst es, war schon cool...damals...


Nicht bleibt wie es war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Dezember 2008)

mal ne Frage auch wnen die eigentlich nicht hier hingehört, aber der Thread ist eh schon mit lauter Müll voll. 

Wie kann ich 2 oder mehr Zitate einbauen? Ich weiß nur, wie es mit einem geht oder manuel den HTML-Code schreiben.


----------



## Slavery (10. Dezember 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Du warst glaub auch in letzter Zeit eher aktiv... Weisst du wo die Leute alle hin sind?
> 
> 
> Ich glaube, ich erinnere mich schwach, dich "damals" auch schon gelesen zu haben
> ...



Aktiv nich, hab mir diesen ganzen Schwachsinn nich mehr gegeben...
Ich hab keine Ahnung, aber seit Natsu damals seinen Kindergarten hierher verlegt hat, is das Niveau stark gesunken...
Vielleicht liegts daran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. Dezember 2008)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Nicht bleibt wie es war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joa leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ja das weist du auch noch, mit Jenny und Coco, Sleepy, Fabi, usw...
> Das war noch richtig toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hab ich was anderes gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 klar weiß ich es noch das war die zeit wo ich eig mittwochs immer groß putz machen wollte aber es net ging weil ich ausn lachen net mehr raus kam naja nun scheint es wohl wieder so zu sein das ich wieder zeit hab grins


----------



## Slavery (10. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> hab ich was anderes gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau, das war die Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin auch nich mehr zum arbeiten gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schade, aber kann man nich ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Genau, das war die Zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




solange die anderen nicht mehr kommen stimmt es wohl ansonsten könnte man es


----------



## Silmarilli (10. Dezember 2008)

wieso trauert ihr jemandem hinterher der gerade nicht anwesend ist anstatt euch derrer zu erfreuen die hier sind?

tipp des tages:
1 bis 1,5 literflasche unterm kopf als stütze platzieren erleichtert ungemein den Arbeitsstress vorm PC 

:-)


----------



## Drymon (10. Dezember 2008)

QcK schrieb:


> Was wünscht ihr euch so zu weihnachten??



Hmm. Bin ansich wunschlos glücklich.  ...aber vlt. kommt meine Frau ja auf die Idee meine Terry Pratchett Sammlung zu vervollständigen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melad (10. Dezember 2008)

ich geb euch ja recht bisher war es schon ein Fest nur mit zu lesen aber gut jetzt ist es eben an uns das Nivea^^ wieder zu heben.


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

OMG warum sind die Server down? Was soll ich denn jetzt nur machen? 

Guten Morgen, es ist mal wieder Mimimimittwoch ^^


(das oben bitte nicht ernst nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> OMG warum sind die Server down? Was soll ich denn jetzt nur machen?
> 
> Morgen, es ist mal wieder Mimimimittwoch ^^
> 
> ...




ach komm das denkt doch jedern am anfang bis man wirklich verstehst das mittwoch ist ich vergesse es auch immer bis es klick macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur das ich weiß was ich machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ach komm das denkt doch jedern am anfang bis man wirklich verstehst das mittwoch ist ich vergesse es auch immer bis es klick macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein Monat World of Warcraft: 12,99 &#8364;
Internetleitung: 40,00 &#8364;
Sich aufzuregen, um dann zu bemerken, dass Mittwoch ist: Unbezahlbar


^^


Ich mach eh jeden Morgen das gleiche ^^


----------



## Melad (10. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ach komm das denkt doch jedern am anfang bis man wirklich verstehst das mittwoch ist ich vergesse es auch immer bis es klick macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jop WC3 zocken


----------



## Teufelchena (10. Dezember 2008)

<<mal ne runde Beruhigungspillen und Kaffee reicht ^^ immer das selbe **fg


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Melad schrieb:


> jop WC3 zocken




ne aufräumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was ich eig schon vor 2std machen wollt gruml


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

Teufelchena schrieb:


> <<mal ne runde Beruhigungspillen und Kaffee reicht ^^ immer das selbe **fg



Hö?

Nene, Beruhigungspillen wären ne gaaaaaaaaanz schlechte Idee ^^ Ich glaub meine Kleine würde sich wundern warum Mama so plötzlich am PC eingeschlafen is...


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Hö?
> 
> Nene, Beruhigungspillen wären ne gaaaaaaaaanz schlechte Idee ^^ Ich glaub meine Kleine würde sich wundern warum Mama so plötzlich am PC eingeschlafen is...




meiner würde denken ohh so schläft man also schnell ein und will dann auch dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> meiner würde denken ohh so schläft man also schnell ein und will dann auch dran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lol

Wo issn eigentlich dein Mann heute? ^^


----------



## Teufelchena (10. Dezember 2008)

Ok da ich Deine Kleine niht erschrecken möchte   reich ich Dir mein Bügelkorb ***lach

Ich seh den Mittwoch immer als gelegenheit das lästige RL zu entdecken

* hoch meine Töchter sind verheiratet
*oh mann schon wieder neue Häuser um mich rum
* Ach du Schande der Nachbar is auch schon wieder Neu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Z3rg1 (10. Dezember 2008)

Ja wie immer


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> lol
> 
> Wo issn eigentlich dein Mann heute? ^^




arbeiten sein urlaub ist vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

Teufelchena schrieb:


> Ok da ich Deine Kleine niht erschrecken möchte   reich ich Dir mein Bügelkorb ***lach
> 
> Ich seh den Mittwoch immer als gelegenheit das lästige RL zu entdecken
> 
> ...




Neee, alles, nur net bügeln ^^

Wow, dann haste aber viel Zeit abseits des RL verbracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightpaladin (10. Dezember 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=m-Q5_tJ-Rg8&...feature=related

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=o8QzZ72TSjg&...feature=related

 lieder für den guten morgen xD

vermisse diese zeiten ^^


----------



## Drymon (10. Dezember 2008)

Teufelchena schrieb:


> ......
> Ich seh den Mittwoch immer als gelegenheit das lästige RL zu entdecken
> 
> * hoch meine Töchter sind verheiratet
> ...



* Oh das Obst ist zum zweiten Mal grün. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* Oh schon wieder Winter

Alles Suchtis hier. XD


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> nur schwach also das macht mich traurig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tut mir leid, mein Gehirn lässt mich manchmal im Stich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Slavery schrieb:


> Aktiv nich, hab mir diesen ganzen Schwachsinn nich mehr gegeben...
> Ich hab keine Ahnung, aber seit Natsu damals seinen Kindergarten hierher verlegt hat, is das Niveau stark gesunken...
> Vielleicht liegts daran
> 
> ...


Naja, Natsu hat zumindest noch für Unterhaltung gesorgt, was jetzt ganz fehlt...
Der Rest der guten alten Bande war einfach super toll, gemütliche Sache immer.



Silmarilli schrieb:


> wieso trauert ihr jemandem hinterher der gerade nicht anwesend ist anstatt euch derrer zu erfreuen die hier sind?
> 
> tipp des tages:
> 1 bis 1,5 literflasche unterm kopf als stütze platzieren erleichtert ungemein den Arbeitsstress vorm PC
> ...


Naja, vielleicht weil man einen neuen Massstab kaufen muss, weil der alte nicht so tief messen kann? ;-)

zu deinem Tipp: Wie willst du das machen, wenn du auf einem Stuhl ohne Lehne sitzt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Drymon schrieb:


> * Oh das Obst ist zum zweiten Mal grün.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




na keine suchtis nur leute die langeweile haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> na keine suchtis nur leute die langeweile haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/2 Kaufe immernoch Fynni MSN addy ZAHLE GUT /w me !


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Penta_ schrieb:


> /2 Kaufe immernoch Fynni MSN addy ZAHLE GUT /w me !




wieso kaufen ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> na keine suchtis nur leute die langeweile haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bzw. Leute, die sich vor der Hausarbeit drücken wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> bzw. Leute, die sich vor der Hausarbeit drücken wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich wollt es nicht gesagt haben fals mein schatz mal lesen mag was ich so hier mach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melad (10. Dezember 2008)

wie jetzt Suchti? sitzen jetzt nicht alle Menschen vor Buffed und spammen?


----------



## Teufelchena (10. Dezember 2008)

Drymon schrieb:


> * Oh das Obst ist zum zweiten Mal grün.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Süchtig  Ich doch nicht verbringe doch kaum Zeit damit das RL zu beachten ^^


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

Melad schrieb:


> wie jetzt Suchti? sitzen jetzt nicht alle Menschen vor Buffed und spammen?



Hier spammt doch niemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir unterhalten uns doch nur


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Melad schrieb:


> wie jetzt Suchti? sitzen jetzt nicht alle Menschen vor Buffed und spammen?



wir spammen nicht wir unterhalten uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> wieso kaufen ??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



vll wollt ich dir nur mitn comment imponieren, dass man echt an die addy kommt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kenn dich zwar garnicht, aber bist mir sympatisch ! xD


----------



## Melad (10. Dezember 2008)

naja dann ist ja gut spammen is auch doof


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Penta_ schrieb:


> vll wollt ich dir nur mitn comment imponieren, dass man echt an die addy kommt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



na kommt man nicht da ich da wieso net grin bin kannst mich ja hier anschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten nur ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> wir spammen nicht wir unterhalten uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eventuell bin ich aber auch nur ein kranker, auf der Suche nach weiblichen Kontakt übers Internet °_°

noooboddy knows  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melad (10. Dezember 2008)

hehe dann bin ich ja in guter Gesellschaft


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> na kommt man nicht da ich da wieso net grin bin kannst mich ja hier anschreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Pff erstell mir sicher keinen ally !


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Penta_ schrieb:


> Eventuell bin ich aber auch nur ein kranker, auf der Suche nach weiblichen Kontakt übers Internet °_°
> 
> noooboddy knows
> 
> ...




ich mag kranke leute bin ja net besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur das ich mit männlichen sowei weiblichen leutchen gern schreibe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

Penta_ schrieb:


> Eventuell bin ich aber auch nur ein kranker, auf der Suche nach weiblichen Kontakt übers Internet °_°
> 
> noooboddy knows
> 
> ...



Muss man zwangsläufig krank sein, um ein Mädel im Internet kennen zu lernen?


----------



## Melad (10. Dezember 2008)

Penta_ schrieb:


> Pff erstell mir sicher keinen ally !




/sign


----------



## pixeljedi (10. Dezember 2008)

schönen guten morgen .-)

kaffee machen und kekse hingestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Penta_ schrieb:


> Pff erstell mir sicher keinen ally !




och na siehste also bin ich dir doch nicht so sympatisch wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nocard (10. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen @ all


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ich mag kranke leute bin ja net besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



uhuu wird ja immer spannender o.o


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> och na siehste also bin ich dir doch nicht so sympatisch wa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du schon ! dein ranziger ally nicht :<


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> och na siehste also bin ich dir doch nicht so sympatisch wa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dacht ich mir auch grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melad (10. Dezember 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Muss man zwangsläufig krank sein, um ein Mädel im Internet kennen zu lernen?




ne aber es ist von Vorteil.

wie viele Kerle die nur mal reden wollten hast du im Inet bis jetzt näher kennengelernt Onlinegames mal aussen vor?


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Muss man zwangsläufig krank sein, um ein Mädel im Internet kennen zu lernen?




hm gute frage aber denke mal sind alle ein bisschen krank oder wieso unterhalten wir uns hier und das immer wieder mittwochs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

kommt mir das nur so vor, oder bin ich statt bei buffed.de auf ner Dating-Site gelandet? ^^


----------



## Claze (10. Dezember 2008)

mal ne frage, so unter Buffies : Ich suche Gold auf Area 52 (allianz) und biete im Gegenzug die selbe Summe auf Onyxia (Horde). Ich wollte schon immer mal nen Ally zocken, da ich seit Release Horde bin. Und mit null Gold anfangen kommt net in Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

Melad schrieb:


> ne aber es ist von Vorteil.
> 
> wie viele Kerle die nur mal reden wollten hast du im Inet bis jetzt näher kennengelernt Onlinegames mal aussen vor?



DAS ist ne gute Frage... ich lern (ausser beim Gamen) keine Kerle im Inet kennen ^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Dacht ich mir auch grad
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wir denken oft das gleiche hab ich schon gemerkt langsam bekomm ich angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> kommt mir das nur so vor, oder bin ich statt bei buffed.de auf ner Dating-Site gelandet? ^^



Wieso statt? Verknüpfen ftw


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> DAS ist ne gute Frage... ich lern (ausser beim Gamen) keine Kerle im Inet kennen ^^



dann wirds ma zeit ! Hi mein name ist Patrick, whats your name?


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> wir denken oft das gleiche hab ich schon gemerkt langsam bekomm ich angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sind halt beide ganz schlaue Mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

Penta_ schrieb:


> dann wirds ma zeit ! Hi mein name ist Patrick, whats your name?



geht dich nix an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Sind halt beide ganz schlaue Mädels
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sag das net zulaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Mit der M16 meines Mannes auf Blechdosen schießen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



MANN? °_°


----------



## Melad (10. Dezember 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> DAS ist ne gute Frage... ich lern (ausser beim Gamen) keine Kerle im Inet kennen ^^




ja aber die zählen nur bedingt da sie ja ein anders geartetes Interresse an dir haben. Kannst ja mal zum Spaß bischen in sonem komischen Chat rumideln und mit lesen dann weißt was ich meine.


----------



## Teufelchena (10. Dezember 2008)

Amen 

Wie in der Kirche keiner traut sich mehr was zu sagen ^^


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

Penta_ schrieb:


> MANN? °_°



Siehe Sig XD


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Melad schrieb:


> ja aber die zählen nur bedingt da sie ja ein anders geartetes Interresse an dir haben. Kannst ja mal zum Spaß bischen in sonem komischen Chat rumideln und mit lesen dann weißt was ich meine.



Kenne mindestens 3 paare die sich über wow kennengelernt haben und glücklich sind


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Penta_ schrieb:


> MANN? °_°




ja Mann sowas gibts auch an der seite von frauen und ja auch an dennen die wow spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

Melad schrieb:


> ja aber die zählen nur bedingt da sie ja ein anders geartetes Interresse an dir haben. Kannst ja mal zum Spaß bischen in sonem komischen Chat rumideln und mit lesen dann weißt was ich meine.




Irgendwie hab ich Angst, dass es mir dabei schlecht wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Siehe Sig XD



dein mann ist im irak?


----------



## Xarnia (10. Dezember 2008)

moin moin zusamm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @i-net , hab ma kerl auch durchs zoggn kenn gelernt*gg* @Daroria , dein kerl ist im iraq?


----------



## Melad (10. Dezember 2008)

Penta_ schrieb:


> Kenne mindestens 3 paare die sich über wow kennengelernt haben und glücklich sind




hab auch nicht gesagt das es das nicht gibt nur ist beim zocken die Basis erstmal eine andere.


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ja Mann sowas gibts auch an der seite von frauen und ja auch an dennen die wow spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne ganz neue Erfindung


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ja Mann sowas gibts auch an der seite von frauen und ja auch an dennen die wow spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fynni du hoffentlich nicht, sonst muss ich auf der stelle weinen :/


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

Xarnia schrieb:


> moin moin zusamm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Joa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 leider...

Hab meinen auch beim gamen kennen gelernt, aber net bei WoW ^^ Wir haben es vorgezogen uns erst mal n paar Runden "abzuknallen"


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

Penta_ schrieb:


> Fynni du hoffentlich nicht, sonst muss ich auf der stelle weinen :/




Du bekommst aber auch gar nix mit? Oo *scho mal Tempos hol*


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Penta_ schrieb:


> Fynni du hoffentlich nicht, sonst muss ich auf der stelle weinen :/



doch habe auch einen mann (er spielt auch wow ) und sogar ein kind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*dir taschentuch reich * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarnia (10. Dezember 2008)

hihi , egoshooter hab ich auch gezoggt aber es war auch n anderes game *gg*, inzwischen spielt er aber auch wow^^ @iraq ich hoffe das mein kerl da net hin muss ;(


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Du bekommst aber auch gar nix mit? Oo *scho mal Tempos hol*




hab ich schon gemacht hoffe es waren genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> doch habe auch einen mann (er spielt auch wow ) und sogar ein kind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Egal, stehe sowieso auf ausgefallenere Kombinationen ... wo wohnt ihr?


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

Xarnia schrieb:


> hihi , egoshooter hab ich auch gezoggt aber es war auch n anderes game *gg*, inzwischen spielt er aber auch wow^^ @iraq ich hoffe das mein kerl da net hin muss ;(



is deiner beim Bund oder Army? (Bund muss "nur" Afghanistan... Army in beide Länder)

Joa meiner is auch zu WoW gekommen ^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

so bin schnell mein kind wickeln gleich wieder back


----------



## Xarnia (10. Dezember 2008)

oh aso , da gibt es n unterschied?!=O ....nee er ist beim bund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> so bin schnell mein kind wickeln gleich wieder back



xD viel spaß !


----------



## Melad (10. Dezember 2008)

Penta_ schrieb:


> Egal, stehe sowieso auf ausgefallenere Kombinationen ... wo wohnt ihr?




im schönen Berlin


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

ihhh ein deutscher :<

Österreich !


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

Xarnia schrieb:


> oh aso , da gibt es n unterschied?!=O ....nee er ist beim bund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joa weil die UN (oder NATO oder sowas) nur mithelfen muss beim Verteidigen... der Angriff auf Iraq war ein normaler, sinnloser Angriff und keine Verteidigung, Afghanistan war Verteidigung wegen 9/11... ^^

Und die Bundis müssen auch "nur" 4 oder 6 Monate... meiner hockt bis August 09 in der Sandbox ^^


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

Penta_ schrieb:


> ihhh ein deutscher :<
> 
> Österreich !



Oo hust... dann such dir doch bitte mal Buffed.at raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (10. Dezember 2008)

Penta_ schrieb:


> Österreich !



österreich ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarnia (10. Dezember 2008)

ja ich hab auch nu gar net drüber nach gedacht das es verschiedene orte sind :O , wie peinlich*schäm* .....naja so oder so das sind alles freaks da unten , aber wird scho schief gehn , bis august ist echt ne hammer lange zeit ;(


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Oo hust... dann such dir doch bitte mal Buffed.at raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die domain ist nicht aussagend !


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

Xarnia schrieb:


> ja ich hab auch nu gar net drüber nach gedacht das es verschiedene orte sind :O , wie peinlich*schäm* .....naja so oder so das sind alles freaks da unten , aber wird scho schief gehn , bis august ist echt ne hammer lange zeit ;(




Joa unsere Kleine wird dann knapp n Jahr sein ^^

Joa, ich find des ganze Gschmarrie da unten eh Mist... total sinnlos... aber ich werd ja net gefragt ^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

so wieder da und ja hatte viel spaß -.-*


----------



## Xarnia (10. Dezember 2008)

naja , es muss ja sein , die könn ja solch irre nicht einfach gewähren lassn ....und irgendwer muss das dort ja "schlichten" am besten ne glaskuppel drüber und gut*gg*


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> so wieder da und ja hatte viel spaß -.-*



HEHE... warum solls nur mir so gehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarnia (10. Dezember 2008)

ohja windeln wechseln da freu ich mich auch scho drauf*fg*


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> so wieder da und ja hatte viel spaß -.-*



hab dich vermisst my sunrise


----------



## Xarnia (10. Dezember 2008)

ach herrje hier wird immer noch geflirtet?Oo


----------



## Claze (10. Dezember 2008)

die hälfte der Realms sind wieder on


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

Xarnia schrieb:


> naja , es muss ja sein , die könn ja solch irre nicht einfach gewähren lassn ....und irgendwer muss das dort ja "schlichten" am besten ne glaskuppel drüber und gut*gg*



Das mit der Glaskuppel wär mal ne Idee ^^

Klar sollte man net "die andere Wange auch noch hinhalten", aber ohne Krieg wärs um einiges besser ^^


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

mhh dann wirds hier wohl gleich ruhig sein :<

bin in der arbeit -.-


----------



## Xarnia (10. Dezember 2008)

jo mein realm ist auch on , bin dann ma wieder wech *wink*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Penta_ schrieb:


> hab dich vermisst my sunrise




ehrlich ich hat dich schon wieder vergessen gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ehrlich ich hat dich schon wieder vergessen gehabt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ohh .. leave me alone


----------



## Silmarilli (10. Dezember 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Muss man zwangsläufig krank sein, um ein Mädel im Internet kennen zu lernen?


klare antwort .... jup *fg*
:-) was sich nicht auf das Internet bezieht

Ey ihr hausfrauen habt ihr nix zu tun ... hob hob an den Herd

*kopf tisch* bin müde hab gestern zu lang gezoggt bzw. die zeit übersehen weils so lustig in der gruppe war.

irgendwie jammern alle über alles mögliche das seit release von LichKing sowieso und überhaupt alle doof und so 

meine größten Probleme atm sind .... 
Ini dauert zu lang weil zu viel spaß und zu viel rumblödeln (mit randoms)
Wieso nimmt mein Bärchen jeder in ne Instanz mit aber nur als Katze weil schon ein Tank da is .... hab seit nem Monat nicht mehr getankt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
usw. ^^


----------



## м@πGф (10. Dezember 2008)

Scheiß PC Verbot^^...

Will auch wieder zocken.


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ehrlich ich hat dich schon wieder vergessen gehabt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hoffe dein kleiner macht gleich wieder in die windeln !


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (10. Dezember 2008)

&#1084;@&#960;G&#1092; schrieb:


> Scheiß PC Verbot^^...
> 
> Will auch wieder zocken.



pc verbot und dann im forum schreiben? *grübelt*


----------



## Melad (10. Dezember 2008)

Penta_ schrieb:


> hoffe dein kleiner macht gleich wieder in die windeln !




hui das is ja gemein


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Penta_ schrieb:


> hoffe dein kleiner macht gleich wieder in die windeln !




nene macht er net weil er gleich erstmal ins bett muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> klare antwort .... jup *fg*
> :-) was sich nicht auf das Internet bezieht
> 
> Ey ihr hausfrauen habt ihr nix zu tun ... hob hob an den Herd
> ...



Och ich als Spell-Druide habs mit dem Addon gut getroffen, find ich zumindest ^^





Penta_ schrieb:


> hoffe dein kleiner macht gleich wieder in die windeln !



Oo nur weil man ehrlich ist...

Und Frust an Kindern "auslassen" is ganz schön fies...




Fynni2007 schrieb:


> nene macht er net weil er gleich erstmal ins bett muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meine bekommt erst was zu Futtern, und dann gehts auch ins Bettchen ^^


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> nene macht er net weil er gleich erstmal ins bett muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Maybe hat er keinen Bock und schreit rum?


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Och ich als Spell-Druide habs mit dem Addon gut getroffen, find ich zumindest ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is garnicht so böse gemeint wie du vielleicht denkst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Penta_ schrieb:


> Maybe hat er keinen Bock und schreit rum?




mein kind hat immer lust besonders wenn ich sage schön schlafen dann kommt auch der papa bald wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

Penta_ schrieb:


> is garnicht so böse gemeint wie du vielleicht denkst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DAS glaub ich dir net ^^




Fynni2007 schrieb:


> mein kind hat immer lust besonders wenn ich sage schön schlafen dann kommt auch der papa bald wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Is auch mein Spruch... ich weiß nur net ob se des schon richtig versteht was ich damit mein XD


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> mein kind hat immer lust besonders wenn ich sage schön schlafen dann kommt auch der papa bald wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie alt isser? btw frage


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> DAS glaub ich dir net ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is mehr ironie als bosheit dahinter, bin eigentlich ganz nett ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> DAS glaub ich dir net ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...





klar verstehen das die kleinen schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> mein kind hat immer lust besonders wenn ich sage schön schlafen dann kommt auch der papa bald wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



isser abgehauen oder nur arbeiten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Penta_ schrieb:


> wie alt isser? btw frage




14 monate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> 14 monate
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



uhuu :>


----------



## Locaseraphin (10. Dezember 2008)

hmm... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab ich es gut=)
Meiner sitzt grad in der Schule..muhaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Guten Morgäähn erstmal...*Kaffereich*


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

Frage des Tages: Wie passt so viel *crap* in so ein kleines Kind? Oo


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Locaseraphin schrieb:


> hmm...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Am besten habens ja doch immernoch die ohne kinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 paar jahre noch genießen


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Frage des Tages: Wie passt so viel *crap* in so ein kleines Kind? Oo



Magen is stark dehnbar


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

Penta_ schrieb:


> Am besten habens ja doch immernoch die ohne kinder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Find ich eigentlich nicht ^^ ich kann durchschlafen, hab genug Zeit für Hobbies usw. ^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

so bin erstmal weg bis nächsten mittwoch muss noch aufräumen und dann zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also bye bye


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Dezember 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Frage des Tages: Wie passt so viel *crap* in so ein kleines Kind? Oo



ich weiß, dass in ein durchschnittskind mehr crépes hineinpassen als man denkt.. vielleicht bringt dich das der antwort etwas näher


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Dezember 2008)

HA HA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Locaseraphin (10. Dezember 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> Frage des Tages: Wie passt so viel *crap* in so ein kleines Kind? Oo






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das hab ich mich auch immer gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> so bin erstmal weg bis nächsten mittwoch muss noch aufräumen und dann zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bye bye und viel fun ^^


----------



## mumba (10. Dezember 2008)

Sagt mal, Ist heut Mittwoch und die Server sind Down?


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> so bin erstmal weg bis nächsten mittwoch muss noch aufräumen und dann zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bis in ner woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> ich weiß, dass in ein durchschnittskind mehr crépes hineinpassen als man denkt.. vielleicht bringt dich das der antwort etwas näher



nich wirklich... aber jetzt weiß ich warum des Zeug crépes heißen XD


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Sagt mal, Ist heut Mittwoch und die Server sind Down?




ne donnerstag und wow gibts nicht mehr soll ich dir schon mal einen arzt rufen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Sagt mal, Ist heut Mittwoch und die Server sind Down?



nee heut is Dienstag und WoW langweilt uns, deshalb sind wir alle hier ^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> isser abgehauen oder nur arbeiten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nur arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Penta_ schrieb:


> Bis in ner woche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




musst halt dann nur sagen das ich schon ma mit dir geschrieben hab bis dahin hab ich es wieder vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> nur arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du bist ja immernoch hier !


----------



## Locaseraphin (10. Dezember 2008)

cu....ja^^und eigtl sind Kider doch richtig Klasse...

Ich kann mich nicht beschweren. Sie bringen einen zum Lachen^^ Machen manchmal saudumme Sachen^^ darüber lacht man dann iwie auch^^ und sowieso und überhaupt..

Also was mein kleener so manches mal raushaut... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da kommt er echt nach mir^^

Und Zeit für Hobby etc hat man eigtl immer.
Man kann ja schliesslich das Kind in WoW einbeziehen XD

Also meiner Spielt sau gerne Bejeweled...

Und er hat es Grundsätzlich drauf...Fragen des Lebens, wie zb " Wo kommen eigtl die Babys her.." in ner Ini zu stellen...
Und nach meiner Antwort" aus dem Bauch der Mama..." Kommt dann.."Wie kommen die denn da rein Oo"

Das bei nem Bossfight...BRINGT EINEN INS SCHWITZEN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (10. Dezember 2008)

Penta_ schrieb:


> du bist ja immernoch hier !




ja und nun weg also bb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Penta_ (10. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> musst halt dann nur sagen das ich schon ma mit dir geschrieben hab bis dahin hab ich es wieder vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Entweder du merkst es dir, oder pech


----------



## mumba (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann mich nicht mehr einloggen? Wasn da los, bekomm Angst. Keylogger eingefang oder was los? Helft mir bitte! So ein Mist -.-


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

Locaseraphin schrieb:


> cu....ja^^und eigtl sind Kider doch richtig Klasse...
> 
> Ich kann mich nicht beschweren. Sie bringen einen zum Lachen^^ Machen manchmal saudumme Sachen^^ darüber lacht man dann iwie auch^^ und sowieso und überhaupt..
> 
> ...



lol

also wenn meine jetzt anfangen würde Bejeweled zu spielen... dann wär sie in den Nachrichten dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn man am PC sitzt und sie aufm Schoß hat, dann haut sie auf der Tastatur rum, und guckt immer wieder auf den Bildschirm (sieht fast so aus als wolle sie nachsehen ob sie alles richtig "geschrieben" hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin gespannt was meine so raushaut... ich hoffe sie kommt da net nach mir, ich war immer sehr peinlich für meine Mum mit meinen Kommentaren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (10. Dezember 2008)

Heute im Sonderangebot im Edeka Neukauf Rama nur 0.79 €  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht mehr einloggen? Wasn da los, bekomm Angst. Keylogger eingefang oder was los? Helft mir bitte! So ein Mist -.-




Erste Anzeichen einer Massenpanik? ^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Dezember 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht mehr einloggen? Wasn da los, bekomm Angst. Keylogger eingefang oder was los? Helft mir bitte! So ein Mist -.-



keine angst, deine mama hat dir nur ne spielzeitbegrenzung eingerichtet.. von 11.59 bis 12 uhr darfste rein um mal hallo zu sagen


----------



## Semetor (10. Dezember 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht mehr einloggen? Wasn da los, bekomm Angst. Keylogger eingefang oder was los? Helft mir bitte! So ein Mist -.-



Jo dein Acc wurde gelöscht und du kannst in den nächsten 20 Jahren kein WoW mehr spielen. Ah und bevor ich es vergesse dein Computer explodiert in 10 Minuten.


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> keine angst, deine mama hat dir nur ne spielzeitbegrenzung eingerichtet.. von 11.59 bis 12 uhr darfste rein um mal hallo zu sagen



Jetzt wär ich fast vom Stuhl gefallen, vor lauter lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Semetor (10. Dezember 2008)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Heute im Sonderangebot im Edeka Neukauf Rama nur 0.79 €
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



SCHLEICHWERBUNG!^^


----------



## mumba (10. Dezember 2008)

Ach mist, im Ernst? Oder zieht Ihr mich nur auf? Bin doch ganz Neu, hab keine Ahnung...


----------



## Semetor (10. Dezember 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Ach mist, im Ernst? Oder zieht Ihr mich nur auf? Bin doch ganz Neu, hab keine Ahnung...


Öhm das ist mein voller Ernst


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Ach mist, im Ernst? Oder zieht Ihr mich nur auf? Bin doch ganz Neu, hab keine Ahnung...




Natürlich... *schon mal zum Telefon schleich und die Ärzte ruf*


----------



## Sturmrufer (10. Dezember 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht mehr einloggen? Wasn da los, bekomm Angst. Keylogger eingefang oder was los? Helft mir bitte! So ein Mist -.-



Ich kann auch nicht einloggen. Daher wohl kein Keylogger. Sicher wurden die Blizzard-Server gehackt.


----------



## Semetor (10. Dezember 2008)

Wir würden dich ja niemals verarschen oder so...da wären wir die letzten


----------



## Cradle01 (10. Dezember 2008)

Semetor schrieb:


> SCHLEICHWERBUNG!^^



genau und nun werde ich reich^^ aber mir ist eben das schlimmste passiert was nur passieren kann..... ich habe den Kaffeeeeeeeee vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

Sturmrufer schrieb:


> Ich kann auch nicht einloggen. Daher wohl kein Keylogger. Sicher wurden die Blizzard-Server gehackt.



klar wurden die gehackt... ich glaub die ganzen Daten die auf dem Server sind, werden gerade in diesem Moment vom Hacker gelöscht ^^


----------



## mumba (10. Dezember 2008)

So genug gespamed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Server gehn wieder, gogo ab nach Dalaran posen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thesahne (10. Dezember 2008)

also mein server is schon seit ca 40 minuten wieder on...^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (10. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ich glaubs net die server sind wieder da ist ja wie weihnachten und ostern zusammen


----------



## Semetor (10. Dezember 2008)

ohh schade )= naja wenn du meinst geh ich halt in WoW spamen^^
Schönen Tach noch ihr suchtis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Dezember 2008)

mimimi rexxar is immernoch nicht da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Racul (10. Dezember 2008)

Also bei mir hängt's komischerweise immer noch bei der Authentifizierung=/.
lG


----------



## Cradle01 (10. Dezember 2008)

So bis nächsten Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melad (10. Dezember 2008)

grml ich komm nichmal über die Authentifizierung.


----------



## mumba (10. Dezember 2008)

Nee, ich auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

Blizz will euch fertigmachen... ^^


----------



## Lillyan (10. Dezember 2008)

Joa, der Loginserver ist dem Andrang wohl nicht gewachsen :>


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Dezember 2008)

da jeht jarnischt


oh huhu lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jag ser dej 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (10. Dezember 2008)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> da jeht jarnischt



soll vorkommen


----------



## Silmarilli (10. Dezember 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Ach mist, im Ernst? Oder zieht Ihr mich nur auf? Bin doch ganz Neu, hab keine Ahnung...


 279 beiträge und nen krieger auf 80 mit ner vollen signatur .... hmm jup .... von irgend jemand der pc wurde mit nem keylogger besudelt und du bist der hacker der gerade zum ersten mal in bufft was schreibt .... kleiner Tipp der Account in WoW den du gehackt hast wurde vermutlich wieder an den eigentlichen Besitzer zurück gegeben 

*grinst schelmisch*

öhm aber kam nicht vorhin die Pressenachricht vor 1-2 seiten das die server wieder da sind?


----------



## Melad (10. Dezember 2008)

jop schockt uns doch nicht mehr^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Dezember 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> öhm aber kam nicht vorhin die Pressenachricht vor 1-2 seiten das die server wieder da sind?



blizzard gibt ne pressemeldung dass die server wieder da sind?


----------



## Melad (10. Dezember 2008)

die Server schon aber jetzt hats den Loginserver zerraucht mal wieder^^


----------



## mumba (10. Dezember 2008)

Zum Glück gibts den Mittwochsthread zum Beiträge sammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Dezember 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibts den Mittwochsthread zum Beiträge sammeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich bin dafür die 1500+ seiten zusammen zu fassen und nen Buch raus zu bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melad (10. Dezember 2008)

ja so sind wir wenigstens von der Straße^^


----------



## Avida (10. Dezember 2008)

aber wie lange?


----------



## Melad (10. Dezember 2008)

naja das kommt drauf an wie lang Blizz heute braucht.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Dezember 2008)

naja das gibt mir zeit um z.b. endlich mal die diesjährigen Slammy awards zu schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (10. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir hängts beim "Informationsaustausch" .


----------



## Daroia (10. Dezember 2008)

werd mich auch mal verflüchtigen... hier gehts ATM ja eh nur grad um Serverdown und so

Bye bye


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Dezember 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Bei mir hängts beim "Informationsaustausch" .



solang es dort bei dir hängt und nicht im spiel... das würde einiges erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (10. Dezember 2008)

Daroia schrieb:


> hier gehts ATM ja eh nur grad um Serverdown und so


Wie grausam... und sowas in einem Server-Down-Thread... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Dezember 2008)

wuhu et jeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt kann ich endlich einkaufen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maragus (10. Dezember 2008)

Mal ne doofe Frage. Mein Server ist wieder on. Ich habe mich eingeloggt. Nachdem ich dann im Gasthaus war, merke ich dass die Texte der NPCs in Englisch sind...

Hat das sonst noch wer bemerkt?


----------



## Melad (10. Dezember 2008)

ne hab nix bemerkt


----------



## Melad (10. Dezember 2008)

ok hoffe euch alle nächste Woche wieder zu lesen. Viel Erfolg bis dahin


----------



## Silmarilli (10. Dezember 2008)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> blizzard gibt ne pressemeldung dass die server wieder da sind?


 damit meinte ich das ein buffed-user 1-2 seiten vor meinem post geschrieben hatte das die Server wieda da sind.


----------



## м@πGф (10. Dezember 2008)

Kann mich immernoch net einloggen. Ich hab mal rechtsklick auf "ANMELDEN" gemacht und was seh ich da? Das ding ist nur ein Bild. Ich drück drauf wie ein bekloppter und da passiert nichts... oO


----------



## Allvis (10. Dezember 2008)

Gedult Gedult


----------



## Allvis (10. Dezember 2008)

Blizz is ja net Gott


----------



## Exzelsor (13. Dezember 2008)

Tikume, HEUTE IST NICHT MITTWOCH, JA!!!!


----------



## Shamiden (13. Dezember 2008)

heute is samstag^^


----------



## EyeofSauron (17. Dezember 2008)

soooo die server sin grad wieder off gegangen

is schon wer da ausser mir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## l33r0y (17. Dezember 2008)

+wink+


----------



## Isador87 (17. Dezember 2008)

Hallöchen....


----------



## ashopedies (17. Dezember 2008)

Und ich mag doch immer so gerne die Dailies zweimal hintereinander machen =(


----------



## EyeofSauron (17. Dezember 2008)

und was macht ihr jetz bis morgen?


----------



## Caps-lock (17. Dezember 2008)

F5 Drücken ^^

nein schlafen, was sollte man sonst machen wenn man keine uni hat und die server down sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyeofSauron (17. Dezember 2008)

ka aber ich hab grad herausgefunden das ich der 33best equippte char auf unserem server bin^^


----------



## Ceilyn (17. Dezember 2008)

na dann, gz oder so... 

baeh.. ne halbe stunde mehr und ich waer nun 74 geworden ; ;
gemaiiiin... naja.. mach ich mein schulprojekt wohl weiter.. oder doch schlafen gehen? ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## l33r0y (17. Dezember 2008)

da musst du wohl warten


----------



## Bloodgrin (17. Dezember 2008)

laaangweilig :<


----------



## l33r0y (17. Dezember 2008)

Browsergames ftw :>


----------



## EyeofSauron (17. Dezember 2008)

uuuuh noch eine funktion bei youloot gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5t bester schamane xD

ich find die seite toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## John_Dorian (17. Dezember 2008)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> und was macht ihr jetz bis morgen?



Gegen 4 ins Bett, um 10 zur Uni, danach noch 2-3 Stunden arbeiten und nochmal ne Runde knacken. Also wie fast jeden Mittwoch...
Dann dürften die Wartungsarbeiten auch abgeschlossen sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## l33r0y (17. Dezember 2008)

> und was macht ihr jetz bis morgen?



Das buffed Forum füllen und vlt schöne alte Threads puschen ^.^


----------



## caschd (17. Dezember 2008)

de3swegen mache ich dienstag auf mittwoch immer gerne nachtdienst, 0600 nach hause, schlafen und um 11 aufstehen, kaffee machen und sich anschauen was nicht geht ^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (17. Dezember 2008)

l33r0y schrieb:


> Das buffed Forum füllen und vlt schöne alte Threads puschen ^.^


I don't think so.


----------



## EyeofSauron (17. Dezember 2008)

aaaah ein mod hilfe!!!

boah is mir grad langweilig
gibt net mal auf youtube videos die ich net kenn^^
kann aber net schlafen


----------



## Rantja (17. Dezember 2008)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> und was macht ihr jetz bis morgen?



Ich spiele Sacred2!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## l33r0y (17. Dezember 2008)

> I don't think so.



Wiesu nicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rantja (17. Dezember 2008)

l33r0y schrieb:


> Wiesu nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil du dann bestimmt ein paar Stunden Buffed-Freizeit geschenkt bekommst, wenn du zig andere uralt Beiträge wiederbelebst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## l33r0y (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab in den faq keine Regelung gesehen, die besagt dass man auf alte Threads nicht antworten darf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin jetzt echt gerade verwirrt.


----------



## Vranthor (17. Dezember 2008)

ich Drück F5 wie'n bekloppten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und, was passiert? Genau, nüchts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Puscht die alten Threads mal hoch. Glaub hab welche übersehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XenRa (17. Dezember 2008)

Wunder schönen guten Morgen wünsche ich euch allen.
Kaffe wie Kuchen für alle..........


----------



## l33r0y (17. Dezember 2008)

Oh, danke den Kaffee nehm ich gerne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guten Morgen +schlürf+


----------



## XenRa (17. Dezember 2008)

Jaja was macht man nicht alles für einen schönen warmen Kaffe am Arbeitsplatz wen man sich wieder mal langweillen muss weil man die Daily quest net machen kann in gemütlicher ruhe =) ohne gegenwehr der Horde / ally XD


----------



## Drymon (17. Dezember 2008)

Einen fröhlichen guten Morgen.

Das erste was einen morgens "Laubbläserartig" mit 120 db begrüßt ist der Rechner. Mal kurz einen Blick ins Heck geworfen und siehe da: 
Das sieht aus, als wurde in der Lüftung 'ne Katze geschreddert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt nichts schöneres als kurz nach dem Aufstehen die Möhre zu säubern.

idS


----------



## XenRa (17. Dezember 2008)

momentan scheint hier ja noch nicht wirklich viel loss zu sein.....
habt ihr alle schon Urlaub oder feiert jeder mal einen Kranken tag und mag net aufstehen?


----------



## Abarton (17. Dezember 2008)

Guten mooooooorgääääähn@all


----------



## Amokee (17. Dezember 2008)

Moin Leute !

... und ewig die Spekulation: Wann gehen die Server wirklich wieder on ?? Kommt ein Patch ?? Neuer Content ??   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal sehen, was mein PC mir erklärt, wenn ich ihn heute Mittag nach meiner Frühschicht starte.

Ansonsten: Kaffee ausgeb und Linzertorte auf den Tisch stell


----------



## Moktheshock (17. Dezember 2008)

Amokee schrieb:


> Moin Leute !
> 
> ... und ewig die Spekulation: Wann gehen die Server wirklich wieder on ?? Kommt ein Patch ?? Neuer Content ??
> 
> ...



Moin

So ich geh mal wieder auf einen neuen Li(f)ve raid- Weihnachtseinkäufe Xd


----------



## XenRa (17. Dezember 2008)

endlich mal wieder jemand er an die anderen Denkt =)
Da nehme ich mir doch gerne en kaffe mit.

Ob neue Patchs kommen , nö sage ich sonst hätten wir bestimmt was gehört.
Was dein PC dir zeigen wird sind nur die überteuerten preise im AH für jeden sry mist.
falls es bei euch auch so schlimm is wie bei den Eredar Leuten.


----------



## Amokee (17. Dezember 2008)

*wäh* 

Ich war schon - habe mich durch die Trash-Mobs in der Fußgängerzone getankt - meine Hexenmeisterin dabei vor Aggro beschützt - Gold beim NPC ausgegeben - alle Taschenplätze belegt - und dann zusammen auf dem Kriegsbären wieder nach Hause geritten. War ein schneller Run von drei Stunden ...


----------



## XenRa (17. Dezember 2008)

könnte es sein dass man ab diesem Zeitpunkt wen man diesen Satz lesen muss / darf den eindruck bekommen kann das da jemand zu viel WoW gespielt hat und Real zu Spiel net mehr unterscheiden kann? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin nur froh das ich dies net machen muss Weinachtsgeschenke naja
Doch all den anderen wünsche ich viel Spass dabei wie in jedem Jahr kommt dies ja meistens auf den letzten drücker XD


----------



## Cradle01 (17. Dezember 2008)

Moooorrrrrggggeeennnnnnnnnnn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (17. Dezember 2008)

Da ist man einmal in 2 Monaten krank zu hause und ausgerechnet dann ist Mittwoch. 

Tee schlürfen *schlürf* und warten *ommmh*


----------



## Jings (17. Dezember 2008)

Morgen /yawn... ach paar neue gesichter hinzugekommen die letzten 2 wochen wo ich net da war oder wie seh ich das....


----------



## XenRa (17. Dezember 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> Da ist man einmal in 2 Monaten krank zu hause und ausgerechnet dann ist Mittwoch.
> 
> Tee schlürfen *schlürf* und warten *ommmh*



Aber wie es scheint ist man nie zu Krank um nicht Zocken zu können XD
Wie oft ich dies schon gesehen habe XD
Na dann schon mal gute Besserung und gutes Warten XD


----------



## Jings (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich hob schulfrei und des grad heute kann jawohl net angehen und pizza hab ich auch nimmer -.-


----------



## Cradle01 (17. Dezember 2008)

Jings schrieb:


> Ich hob schulfrei und des grad heute kann jawohl net angehen und pizza hab ich auch nimmer -.-




Ihr wisst doch man kann nicht immer alles gute zusammen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Extaurin (17. Dezember 2008)

Ebenfals Krank >.<
Wieso kann die scheiß Magenspiegelung nich heute morgen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, Patch wird keiner kommen, eventuell n par Fixes wie letzte Woche.
Hauptsache die kommen bist 12Uhr online, muss noch azjol usw need tankgurt >.<

MFG Extaurinos


----------



## Jings (17. Dezember 2008)

Wie jetzt patch kommt keiner? nur die neue season? des find ich jut villeicht nerven die, die rogues ja doch noch und überlegen sich den scheiß mit den ferals kb vom feral meine stangenwaffen/2h kolben weggewürfelt zu bekommen.


----------



## Cradle01 (17. Dezember 2008)

Und nun die wöchendliche Umfrage:
Wann werden die Server wieder online gehen

Die Wettbüros haben ab sofort geöffnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jings (17. Dezember 2008)

13-14uhr


----------



## Shamozz (17. Dezember 2008)

XenRa schrieb:


> Aber wie es scheint ist man nie zu Krank um nicht Zocken zu können XD
> Wie oft ich dies schon gesehen habe XD
> Na dann schon mal gute Besserung und gutes Warten XD




Nur weil ich ne versch*** Erkältung habe, lasse ich mir von den fiesen Bazillen nicht das Zockorn versaun! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NIEMALS!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (17. Dezember 2008)

Jings schrieb:


> 13-14uhr



wer bietet mehr? höre ich eine 15? zum ersten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (17. Dezember 2008)

kurz vor 11 wie immer


----------



## XenRa (17. Dezember 2008)

100 Goldstücke auf 13Uhr

Wie immer vertraue ich den Blizz Leuten einfach nicht das die es wirklich mal hinbekommen das die Server gegen 11Uhr wieder oben sein sollen.
Die haben das warscheinlich noch nie geschaft und werden es auch net.


----------



## Cradle01 (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke mal ,da letzte woche die server schon um 11 online waren,das es diese woche bis 13 uhr dauert


----------



## Leeeroy (17. Dezember 2008)

11 uhr@!!!!!


----------



## Cradle01 (17. Dezember 2008)

Gebt mir mal ein Tipp was man heute zum mittag machen kann


----------



## Nocard (17. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen @ all...


----------



## drachenThor (17. Dezember 2008)

moinsen auch!
Hab da mal ne Frage. Womöglich dumm, aber dennoch eine Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :
kann ich Wotlk installieren obwohl die Server off sind?

habs gestern bekommen, und wär heut gern startklar bis die server wieder on sind.


----------



## Yiraja (17. Dezember 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?feature=relate...p;v=_6BOFbAdGVM xD haha wie goil was für boons ^^


----------



## TheForsaken (17. Dezember 2008)

XenRa schrieb:


> 100 Goldstücke auf 13Uhr
> 
> Wie immer vertraue ich den Blizz Leuten einfach nicht das die es wirklich mal hinbekommen das die Server gegen 11Uhr wieder oben sein sollen.
> Die haben das warscheinlich noch nie geschaft und werden es auch net.




Doch doch, die haben das schonmal geschafft.
Da waren die Server schon um 10:09uhr online^^
*erstmal nen Kaffe aufsetzten* Wer will noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (17. Dezember 2008)

jo tu mir auch mal bitte nen kaffee ^^ ohne zucker mit milch aber bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheForsaken (17. Dezember 2008)

drachenThor schrieb:


> moinsen auch!
> Hab da mal ne Frage. Womöglich dumm, aber dennoch eine Frage
> 
> 
> ...




Installieren is kein Problem.
Garkein Thema, das geht auch so, nur könntest du Pech haben,
das Blizz auch die anderen Server, wie Account Verwaltung runter gefahren hat, 
und dann kannst du deinen Account nicht online erweitern und müsstest warten bis die auch wieder da sind.


----------



## Slavery (17. Dezember 2008)

Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheForsaken (17. Dezember 2008)

Kein Problem, der läuft gerade durch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drachenThor (17. Dezember 2008)

jo, aber das was an der installation lange dauert hab ich dann ja schon wech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das account-erweitern geht ja dann fix.


----------



## Slavery (17. Dezember 2008)

drachenThor schrieb:


> moinsen auch!
> Hab da mal ne Frage. Womöglich dumm, aber dennoch eine Frage
> 
> 
> ...



Dürfte ohne Weiteres klappen!


----------



## XenRa (17. Dezember 2008)

TheForsaken schrieb:


> Doch doch, die haben das schonmal geschafft.
> Da waren die Server schon um 10:09uhr online^^
> *erstmal nen Kaffe aufsetzten* Wer will noch?
> 
> ...



Aja?
Seltsam kenne ich von Blizz net wen ich mal an einem Mitwoch zuhause war.
Naja damals war ich noch in der Schule da wars noch einfach am Mi oder so Zuhause zu bleiben, nun muss ich Arbeiten und und und ach was möchte ich wieder mal zur schule gehen.


----------



## Galadrel (17. Dezember 2008)

Morgen liebe Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *geh mal Kaffe kochen und frühstucken*


----------



## Jings (17. Dezember 2008)

Oha langsam werden die leute wach... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (17. Dezember 2008)

so bin mal wieder weg :Arbeitsamt ärgern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheForsaken (17. Dezember 2008)

Ist aber so. Wenn das nen Mittwoch war, wo du nicht da gewesen bist tut´s mir leid.
Das war sogar an einem Mittwoch nach dem Addon, also in der jüngeren Vergangenheit.
Aber mit der Uhrzeit muss ich mich korrigieren, das war 10:29uhr


----------



## TheForsaken (17. Dezember 2008)

drachenThor schrieb:


> jo, aber das was an der installation lange dauert hab ich dann ja schon wech
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dann ab mit der Wurstscheibe in den Toaster und gib ihm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stixX (17. Dezember 2008)

jede woche der gleiche Müll hier im Forum echt zum Heulen aber naja wenn ihr hier schon nicht genug skill habt um sowas zu lassen könnt ihr ingame auch nix


----------



## XenRa (17. Dezember 2008)

TheForsaken schrieb:


> Ist aber so. Wenn das nen Mittwoch war, wo du nicht da gewesen bist tut´s mir leid.
> Das war sogar an einem Mittwoch nach dem Addon, also in der jüngeren Vergangenheit.
> Aber mit der Uhrzeit muss ich mich korrigieren, das war 10:29uhr




hm.... nach dem Addon hatte ich eigentlich Urlaub...
Habe ich fileicht verpennt ka...
Naja egal war ja net so schlimm


----------



## Ollimua (17. Dezember 2008)

Der Patch kommt diesen Mittwoch noch nicht, oder steht was davon im Launcher?


----------



## TheForsaken (17. Dezember 2008)

XenRa schrieb:


> hm.... nach dem Addon hatte ich eigentlich Urlaub...
> Habe ich fileicht verpennt ka...
> Naja egal war ja net so schlimm



Joar, hast aber nix verpasst an dem Mittwoch,
war wohl auch nen schnell Schuß von Blizz^^


----------



## Yiraja (17. Dezember 2008)

drachenThor schrieb:


> jo, aber das was an der installation lange dauert hab ich dann ja schon wech
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die installation dauert nur n paar minuten


----------



## Jings (17. Dezember 2008)

stixX schrieb:


> jede woche der gleiche Müll hier im Forum echt zum Heulen aber naja wenn ihr hier schon nicht genug skill habt um sowas zu lassen könnt ihr ingame auch nix



*lach* allein hier im forum von skill zu reden zeugt davon das du ja nen ziemlich vernarter spieler sein muss....^^ sag mal wieviele std. spielste pro tag? 6-10?


----------



## TheForsaken (17. Dezember 2008)

stixX schrieb:


> jede woche der gleiche Müll hier im Forum echt zum Heulen aber naja wenn ihr hier schon nicht genug skill habt um sowas zu lassen könnt ihr ingame auch nix



Oh man oh man oh man....
 Die am lautesten schreien, haben meiner Erfahrung nach
das größte defizit in Sachen skill, und wenn das alles Müll ist,
dann lies doch nicht und halt dich zurück, zwingt dich keiner. :-)


----------



## XenRa (17. Dezember 2008)

Jings schrieb:


> *lach* allein hier im forum von skill zu reden zeugt davon das du ja nen ziemlich vernarter spieler sein muss....^^ sag mal wieviele std. spielste pro tag? 6-10?



oho nur ruig.
Ich sage mal du Kannst 6 Stunden Täglich Spielen und immer noch Arbeiten und und und

Ich selbst habe dies auch hinter mir und es geht sehr gut da darf man net zu schnell was sagen was falsch sein könnte.


----------



## l33r0y (17. Dezember 2008)

6 std bekomm ich auch ab und an hin ..


----------



## Yiraja (17. Dezember 2008)

stixX schrieb:


> jede woche der gleiche Müll hier im Forum echt zum Heulen aber naja wenn ihr hier schon nicht genug skill habt um sowas zu lassen könnt ihr ingame auch nix




un du bist wer ? drill sgt mcobernewbie ?


----------



## Ollimua (17. Dezember 2008)

6 Stunden ist doch eigentlich gar nichts. Das schafft man locker nach der Arbeit, wenn man sonst Abends nichts zu tun hat.


----------



## l33r0y (17. Dezember 2008)

/salutieren


----------



## Ganieda (17. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen

Brezeln mit Butter auf den Tisch stell


----------



## Ruven (17. Dezember 2008)

*gähn* gumo...
verschandelt mir meinen mittwochsthread nich!


----------



## Ungodly (17. Dezember 2008)

stixX schrieb:


> jede woche der gleiche Müll hier im Forum echt zum Heulen aber naja wenn ihr hier schon nicht genug skill habt um sowas zu lassen könnt ihr ingame auch nix




Dazu sage ich nur:

Man sollte alles in Maßen geniessen auch WOW !!! ^^

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Slavery (17. Dezember 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> *gähn* gumo...
> verschandelt mir meinen mittwochsthread nich!




Der is schon lang verschandelt...


----------



## Hordcrushér (17. Dezember 2008)

Moinsen!

/me stellt mal die Kaffekanne in die Runde


wenn schon Brezeln gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (17. Dezember 2008)

jo slave seh ich auch so.... *schnief*


----------



## Azareus One (17. Dezember 2008)

Guten morgen *gähn*


----------



## l33r0y (17. Dezember 2008)

Darf man hier rauchen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (17. Dezember 2008)

Hau rein  XD


----------



## Slavery (17. Dezember 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> jo slave seh ich auch so.... *schnief*



Jeden Mittwoch der selbe Schrott was die Leute hier von sich geben...
Schade, dass das Niveau hier so gesunken ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (17. Dezember 2008)

jo hier darf man rauchen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja zumindest waren es ca 1300seiten spaß!


----------



## Azareus One (17. Dezember 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Jeden Mittwoch der selbe Schrott was die Leute hier von sich geben...
> Schade, dass das Niveau hier so gesunken ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmm. Aber was willst du tun? Hier wird zu schnell gepostet, um eine _sinnvolle_ Diskussion zu starten..


----------



## Jings (17. Dezember 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> hmm. Aber was willst du tun? Hier wird zu schnell gepostet, um eine _sinnvolle_ Diskussion zu starten..



neuen thread machen...^^, wobei ich bezweifle das, dass jmd was bringen wird...


----------



## Slavery (17. Dezember 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> jo hier darf man rauchen !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das stimmt, war schon lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. Dezember 2008)

guten morgen^^

verdammter scheis schnee -.- 

Schweiz versinkt unter schnee -.- 

schon über 30 Unfälle *gg* 

ich habe 1 stunde gebraucht für nen arbeitsweg von 10 min krass irgendwie naja


----------



## drachenThor (17. Dezember 2008)

von der Realmstatus-Seite: "Falls ein neuer Patch verfügbar ist, der dem Spiel neue Inhalte hinzufügt oder Fehler korrigiert, finden die Wartungsarbeiten normalerweise von 3:00 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr (Pariser Zeit / MEZ) am Mittwochmorgen statt, diese Zeitspanne kann sich jedoch verschieben." 

http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/inde...ml?locale=de_de

heisst das, heut kommt der Patch?


----------



## Slavery (17. Dezember 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> hmm. Aber was willst du tun? Hier wird zu schnell gepostet, um eine _sinnvolle_ Diskussion zu starten..



Sinnvolle Diskussionen gabs hier seit ca. 300 Seiten nich mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. Dezember 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Sinnvolle Diskussionen gabs hier seit ca. 300 Seiten nich mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Lüge!


----------



## Slavery (17. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> guten morgen^^
> 
> verdammter scheis schnee -.-
> 
> ...



Findest du Unfälle so zum Grinsen?


----------



## Slavery (17. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Lüge!



Überhaupt ne Ahnung was sinnvolle Diskussionen sind?


----------



## Crav3n (17. Dezember 2008)

Guten morgen @ all

kaffee in die runde reich und frühstücke D:


----------



## l33r0y (17. Dezember 2008)

> Sinnvolle Diskussionen gabs hier seit ca. 300 Seiten nich mehr



Aber sich darüber zu ärgern das es nicht mehr so ist wie "früher" bringt auch keinen Pala ins Gasthaus.


----------



## Amilinda (17. Dezember 2008)

moin leute *gähn*


----------



## Ruven (17. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> guten morgen^^
> 
> verdammter scheis schnee -.-
> 
> ...




nist dachte schon dich hats auch erwischt.... schade...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -FÜR-DIE-HORDE- (17. Dezember 2008)

gitbs nich andere schweizer hier und von wo ?^^

aja guten morgen all^^


----------



## Slavery (17. Dezember 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> nist dachte schon dich hats auch erwischt.... schade...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pssst, sowas sagt man nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. Dezember 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Findest du Unfälle so zum Grinsen?



kommt auf den unfall drauf an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mal schauen du reklamierst das es früher besser war aber findest das imo keine sinnvolle diskussionen mehr gibt vor seite 300 hast du hier gar nicht gepostet also warum war es früher besser wen es von der sinvollheit gar net anders war?^^


----------



## Crav3n (17. Dezember 2008)

ohman endlich hab ich mal was sinnvolles zu tun wenn wartungsarbeiten sind, sperrmüll ich liebe dich !!!


----------



## Ruven (17. Dezember 2008)

nich soviel gähnen leutz das iss ansteckend!!!


----------



## Natsumee (17. Dezember 2008)

-FÜR-DIE-HORDE- schrieb:


> gitbs nich andere schweizer hier und von wo ?^^
> 
> aja guten morgen all^^




Aargau


----------



## Natsumee (17. Dezember 2008)

Crav3n schrieb:


> ohman endlich hab ich mal was sinnvolles zu tun wenn wartungsarbeiten sind, sperrmüll ich liebe dich !!!



habt ihr bei euch kein schnee?^^


----------



## Crav3n (17. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> habt ihr bei euch kein schnee?^^




also wenn ich so rausgucke sieht das nicht danach aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber in hamburg ist das sowieso nen 8. Weltwunder wenns mal schneit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Yiraja (17. Dezember 2008)

neee kein schnee zum glück


----------



## l33r0y (17. Dezember 2008)

In Hamburg regnets nur..auch bei - 10 °C .. die haben da ne ganz andere Physik.


----------



## Natsumee (17. Dezember 2008)

naja wir haben hier bis zu 25cm schnee und das im flachland der schnee spinnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crav3n (17. Dezember 2008)

So siehts aus l33r0y 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in hamburg gelten keine regeln der Physik das hier ne eigene welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (17. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> kommt auf den unfall drauf an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Erst *richtig* lesen, dann denken und dann erst posten!


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. Dezember 2008)

guten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tzunade86 (17. Dezember 2008)

Bergfest! Naja, wenn man krankgeschrieben ist, dann ist auch heute schon Wochenende

Ich musste gestern Abend schmerzhaft feststellen, dass Dr House mit Wiederholungen weitermacht. Muss ich bis Frühjahr warten Ich guck mal nach den englischen Versionen der 5.Staffel bis die Server wieder da sind


----------



## Natsumee (17. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> guten morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hey fynnii morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na wie gehts dir?^^

magst du schnee?^^


----------



## Ruven (17. Dezember 2008)

ich glaub natsu hat schnee in die nase abbekommen....


----------



## Yiraja (17. Dezember 2008)

naja hab scho urlaub un bin froh das kei schnee is ^^ so kann ich noch in ruhe die letzten besorgungen machen un vor allem ich muss kein schnee schippen xD


----------



## Slavery (17. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> guten morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hey fynnii morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




och geht erstmal kaffee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne mag keinen wie kommst drauf ?


----------



## Slavery (17. Dezember 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> ich glaub natsu hat schnee in die nase abbekommen....



Das kann zu Hirnvereisung führen und das widerum zu Einschränkungen im Denkvermögen!
Aufgepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(Ich gehe bewusst nicht auf Drogen ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. Dezember 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (17. Dezember 2008)

jo scheint so weder in Olten noch aufm Allerheiligenberg hats heut nacht so böse runter gemacht das man sich beschweren müsste...
Vielleicht sollt man einfach nur autofahrn können... oder ned übertreiben *hust*


----------



## l33r0y (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich mach mal neuen Kaffee. Jemand extrawünsche?


----------



## crusader23 (17. Dezember 2008)

Crav3n schrieb:


> So siehts aus l33r0y
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




schlimm genug deshalb zieh ich auch weg hier^^


----------



## Crav3n (17. Dezember 2008)

so is das !


----------



## chris82sg1 (17. Dezember 2008)

Endlich ist Mittwoch, Weihnachtsgeschenke kaufen sich ja nicht von alleine.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> och geht erstmal kaffee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja dan hättest nen grund her zu kommen wen du den schnee gemocht hättest^^


----------



## Yiraja (17. Dezember 2008)

chris82sg1 schrieb:


> Endlich ist Mittwoch, Weihnachtsgeschenke kaufen sich ja nicht von alleine.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jop ^^ hoffe wird heut net zu voll in der stadt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja dan hättest nen grund her zu kommen wen du den schnee gemocht hättest^^




du versuchst aber auch alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chris82sg1 (17. Dezember 2008)

Yiraja schrieb:


> jop ^^ hoffe wird heut net zu voll in der stadt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Erstmal schauen, ohne Idee ist das immer ein Glücksspiel. Kann 10 minuten dauern oder einen ganzen Tag.


----------



## Crav3n (17. Dezember 2008)

chris82sg1 schrieb:


> Endlich ist Mittwoch, Weihnachtsgeschenke kaufen sich ja nicht von alleine.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das errinnert ich irgendwie an die sätze mit den 2 schülern: Kommst du heute zur schule? jo klar! Aber du warst montag und dienstag auch nicht da! Ja aber heute sind die Server down.... 

najo aber schon komisch das wir alle nur noch am Mittwoch dinge erledigen xD


----------



## Natsumee (17. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> du versuchst aber auch alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja ne alles net^^ aber fast^^ naja irgendwann ^^


----------



## Slavery (17. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja ne alles net^^ aber fast^^ naja irgendwann ^^



*hust* Ich spar mir meinen Kommentar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (17. Dezember 2008)

Crav3n schrieb:


> das errinnert ich irgendwie an die sätze mit den 2 schülern: Kommst du heute zur schule? jo klar! Aber du warst montag und dienstag auch nicht da! Ja aber heute sind die Server down....
> 
> najo aber schon komisch das wir alle nur noch am Mittwoch dinge erledigen xD




naja eher zufall montag war ich arbeiten un seit gestern hab ich frei aber gestern hab ich mich mit ner freundin getroffen un dann irgendwie keine lust bzw zeit mehr gehabt mich ins getümmel zu stürzen^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. Dezember 2008)

mhm erzähl mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rubinweapon (17. Dezember 2008)

guten morgen..naja gut..kay.nur morgen *kaffee sauf*


----------



## Yiraja (17. Dezember 2008)

ja was soll ich sagen ^^ getroffen gequatscht abends dann essen gewesen un danach nix mehr ^^ is halt nur ne gute freundin


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja ne alles net^^ aber fast^^ naja irgendwann ^^




träum weiter im moment wieso keine zeit hab den ganzen tag 3 kinder und einem hund bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. Dezember 2008)

naja war an slave eigentlich^^

aha abendgegessen mit ner frau immer gut^^


man abartig wie da sshcneeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. Dezember 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> *hust* Ich spar mir meinen Kommentar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nun sag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amilinda (17. Dezember 2008)

mann ich brauch hero marken! blizzard mach hinne !


----------



## Natsumee (17. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> träum weiter im moment wieso keine zeit hab den ganzen tag 3 kinder und einem hund bei mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




3 kinder?^^

hunde sind doof^^


----------



## alzira (17. Dezember 2008)

omg -.- >1500 seiten á 10 beiträge.. oO


----------



## Slavery (17. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> nun sag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab ihn mir bewusst gespart, also werd ich ihn jetz nich doch schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (17. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> 3 kinder?^^
> 
> hunde sind doof^^



jop hunde nerven besonders der von meinem nachbar der is nur am bellen stinkt un haart alles voll xD


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> 3 kinder?^^
> 
> hunde sind doof^^




ja mein kind und 2 von einer freundin das is ein spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber is ne gute übung da mein schatz noch ein zweites möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vranthor (17. Dezember 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Findest du Unfälle so zum Grinsen?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vNEkiXuiE4...re=channel_page Da muss ich Grinsen und staunen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## l33r0y (17. Dezember 2008)

Nichts gegen Hunde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. Dezember 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn mir bewusst gespart, also werd ich ihn jetz nich doch schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




och doch sonst heul ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amilinda (17. Dezember 2008)

"omg -.- >1500 seiten á 10 beiträge.. oO "


wir sind die elite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (17. Dezember 2008)

Amilinda schrieb:


> "omg -.- >1500 seiten á 10 beiträge.. oO "
> 
> 
> wir sind die elite
> ...



xD das wird noch um einiges mehr ^^


----------



## Slavery (17. Dezember 2008)

alzira schrieb:


> omg -.- >1500 seiten á 10 beiträge.. oO



Hmm...es sind grad ganz grob 30000 Posts und 1500 Seiten...

1500 x 10 = 15000 falsch
1500 x 20 = 30000 richtig 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BabyMilk (17. Dezember 2008)

Heute ist wieder einer Tage,
die ich kaum ertrage... *sing*

*seufz*

Wieso dauernd die Wartungsabreiten immer so lange. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (17. Dezember 2008)

slave nu n schreib endlich und enttäusch de fynni nich...
BTW Hunde sind definitiv nich doof die wissen nur instinktiv wen se beissen müssen.
Und ich frag mich immer noch wo Natsu wohnt denn dort unten iss grad mal en bissel schneeregen!


----------



## Slavery (17. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> och doch sonst heul ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, nich weinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. Dezember 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Nein, nich weinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




dann sags 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (17. Dezember 2008)

Ruven schrieb:


> slave nu n schreib endlich und enttäusch de fynni nich...
> BTW Hunde sind definitiv nich doof die wissen nur instinktiv wen se beissen müssen.
> Und ich frag mich immer noch wo Natsu wohnt denn dort unten iss grad mal en bissel schneeregen!



Nein, das werd ich nich tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hunde sind toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Aargau oder so, aber Schweiz is Schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (17. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> dann sags
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. Dezember 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Nö *hust*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





tzzz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fire_Frog (17. Dezember 2008)

ist das jetzt nicht schon der zweite Thread dieser Art? egal, ich muss mich verewigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (17. Dezember 2008)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> tzzz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Och 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jings (17. Dezember 2008)

Kann mir jmd mal eben link schicken, wo ichn treiber fürn epson style DX9400F finde? zum download umsonst ich find keinen *schäm*


----------



## BabyMilk (17. Dezember 2008)

Hast Du schon mal unter der Herstellerseite probiert? Die müssten doch einen Supportbereich haben, wo man die Treiber runterladen kann.


----------



## Jings (17. Dezember 2008)

Müsst ich ma schaun...


----------



## Ruven (17. Dezember 2008)

www.treiber.de findest de eigentlich alles!


----------



## Natsumee (17. Dezember 2008)

wo ich wohne? nähe Baden Aargau also wen hier nicht alles voller schnee ist dan weis ich auch net^^


----------



## l33r0y (17. Dezember 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6gZnFasO8M

dummdidumm..


----------



## Natsumee (17. Dezember 2008)

hattet ihr schon mal die fehlermeldung auf Youtube das ein Video nicht für euer land anschaubar ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (17. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hattet ihr schon mal die fehlermeldung auf Youtube das ein Video nicht für euer land anschaubar ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wunderts dich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BabyMilk (17. Dezember 2008)

http://www.zdnet.de/aktuelle_treiber_druck...52-147454-1.htm

Hoffe ist richtig. Epson hats wohl nicht mehr drin.


----------



## Ruven (17. Dezember 2008)

da iss Leibstadt nimmer weit weg ne natsu


----------



## Zesh123 (17. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hattet ihr schon mal die fehlermeldung auf Youtube das ein Video nicht für euer land anschaubar ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nö eigentlich nicht.


----------



## jeya (17. Dezember 2008)

*reinschnei* mirs langweilig ^^

Tut grad wer was interessantes?


----------



## Ruven (17. Dezember 2008)

ich sag nur gothard vermint also warum nich auch das internet zensieren!


----------



## Ruven (17. Dezember 2008)

vom uboot im bodensee mal abgesehen!


----------



## Natsumee (17. Dezember 2008)

naja versteh ich net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist so ein video von Elfenlied und so naja scheisding^^ versuch ichs halt am wochenende in deutschland


----------



## redhuman (17. Dezember 2008)

wann kommt endlich ein neuer patch -.-


----------



## Cradle01 (17. Dezember 2008)

moin moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tungyl (17. Dezember 2008)

sehr gutes video von skitch da zu sage ich schlaraffenland is abgebrannt is gibt kein goldene hähnchen mehr


----------



## Natsumee (17. Dezember 2008)

redhuman schrieb:


> wann kommt endlich ein neuer patch -.-



diesen Winter noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mebo (17. Dezember 2008)

Einen Gi Ga Geilen Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!!!!

Heut is Mittwoch und ich stehe trotzdem um halb 10 auf. OOOHHH MAN


----------



## Tungyl (17. Dezember 2008)

tja mebo du sagst es ich habe urlaub kann aus pennen aber kinder drehen am rad  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BabyMilk (17. Dezember 2008)

löl, ja heisst wohl noch 90 Mins warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. Dezember 2008)

reicht doch bis halb 10 schlafen ich bin schon seit 7 wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BabyMilk (17. Dezember 2008)

Wobei so kann man auch mal wieder die Kommunikation üben. xD


----------



## Mebo (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte ne Op an der Hand aber kann trotzdem noch spielen das nenn ich LUCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

naja aber es kommt ja Scrubs das muss ich gucken und der Forum Fred reizt mich jeden Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Cradle01 (17. Dezember 2008)

Ihr Armen ich bin jeden Tag um 5.30 auf den Füßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BabyMilk (17. Dezember 2008)

Lol, 7 Tage wache, willst du ins Guinessbuch der Rekorde einsteigen? x.X


----------



## Cradle01 (17. Dezember 2008)

ne aber ich muß jeden tag um diese zeit raus wg unserem Kleinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (17. Dezember 2008)

einen wunderschönen guten, weissen morgen wünsch ich euch

*Ironie off*

man ich krieg die krise bei dem ganzen schnee -_-
alle autofahrer mutieren wieder zu fahrschülern, die verkehrssysteme laufen amok und die bullen wissen net was sie tun sollen ausser heissen kaffee schlürfen und bissl verkehr stauen *grml*

naja....anyway

seid wachsam

shadow vom zürichsee (CH)


----------



## Jings (17. Dezember 2008)

scrubs is langweilig geworden nur wiederholungen...


----------



## Skelettkrieger (17. Dezember 2008)

muss ganz ehrlich sagen dass ich über den serverdown ganz froh bin. bin seit 6 wach um für uni zu lernen.
mal 5h ohne grosse Pause (ausser grad jetzt) durchackern zu können bringt den riesen Vorteil, dass man sich dann auch ma das eine oder andere Stündchen WoW erlauben darf.
Schöne Sache das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doenerman (17. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dante_Dragon (17. Dezember 2008)

super gestern weihnachtsfeier auf der Arbeit und sommit letzter arbeitstag... URLAUB!!!!!

Allerdings hab ich verplant dass ich ja Urlaub habe und trotzdem den Wecker gestellt der heut morgen fröhlich um 6 rumgeträllert hat... naja erstmal schön duschen gegangen und ab zum Bäcker frühstück holen. Muss ich halt noch nen bissl bis server up warten.

An alle die noch keine Weihnachtsgeschenke haben: Ihr armen. die Stadt wird von Tag zu tag voller. war schon anfang des Monats unterwegs. ^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. Dezember 2008)

jo shadow hesch recht isch bi eus au so (Aargau-Baden) han für en arbetsweg fo 10 min 1 stund brucht -.-


----------



## Natsumee (17. Dezember 2008)

Weihnachtsgeschenke werden überbewertet


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (17. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Weihnachtsgeschenke werden überbewertet



chch genau ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. Dezember 2008)

ist doch so geschenke kann man auch an einem anderen tag machen muss ja nicht immer nur an Weihnachten und Geburtstag sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (17. Dezember 2008)

naja aber für die kidz ist es noch schön wenn der Weihnachtsmann kommt aber den Streß in der City tue ich mir net an ich bestelle immer im Netz


----------



## Natsumee (17. Dezember 2008)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> naja aber für die kidz ist es noch schön wenn der Weihnachtsmann kommt aber den Streß in der City tue ich mir net an ich bestelle immer im Netz



naja bis einem gewissen alter oke

aber ich habe keine Kinder^^


----------



## Cradle01 (17. Dezember 2008)

unsere sind erst 3 und 5  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jings (17. Dezember 2008)

Zum glück hab ich nur 2 nichten und die wissen nichtmal was der weihnachtsman ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (17. Dezember 2008)

Jings schrieb:


> Zum glück hab ich nur 2 nichten und die wissen nichtmal was der weihnachtsman ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wird sich aber noch ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravenkiss (17. Dezember 2008)

jaja schöne Weihnachtszeit, ich persönlich hab nur ein Problem ich weiß nicht was ich mir wünschen soll und im Januar ist auch noch B-Day O.o

Was soll ich mir wünschen? xD


----------



## Dante_Dragon (17. Dezember 2008)

B-day wird auch überbewertet.... Ach shit ich hab ja morgen ^^ Egaaal. Ausschlafen,Aufstehen,Chillen und abend raiden. das wird mein Geb. morgen.


----------



## Natsumee (17. Dezember 2008)

joa hab auch nichts besonderes gemacht ist ja ein ganz normaler tag wie jeder andere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jings (17. Dezember 2008)

wuha nurnoch 1-3std.....


----------



## Natsumee (17. Dezember 2008)

dann?^^ weltuntergang?^^


----------



## crusader23 (17. Dezember 2008)

Jings schrieb:


> wuha nurnoch 1-3std.....




glaubts du dran ?^^

ich erst wenn ich eingeloggt bin^^


----------



## Jings (17. Dezember 2008)

ich hab gnaz bewusst 1-3 std gesagt xD wir kennen blizz ja alle...


----------



## Natsumee (17. Dezember 2008)

ach wegen zu viel schnee dauert das heute den ganze tag


----------



## crusader23 (17. Dezember 2008)

Jings schrieb:


> ich hab gnaz bewusst 1-3 std gesagt xD wir kennen blizz ja alle...




ist mir bewusst ^^ ich wollt nur auch mal was schreiben^^


----------



## Ravenkiss (17. Dezember 2008)

kommt jetzt eigentlich heute patch oder nicht?


----------



## Natsumee (17. Dezember 2008)

keine ahnung hab mich dazu net so informiert^^


----------



## Dante_Dragon (17. Dezember 2008)

nein der patch kommt nich.

@Natsumee: Schnee?? Need . gimmeeeeee. Ich glaub das letzte Mal als ich ne weisse Weihnacht hatte da war ich 14 oder so. ^^ Hier is nur sau kalt aber kein schnee.


----------



## Imbare (17. Dezember 2008)

Ravenkiss schrieb:


> kommt jetzt eigentlich heute patch oder nicht?



Ich glaub mal eher nicht.


----------



## Ravenkiss (17. Dezember 2008)

Imbare schrieb:


> Ich glaub mal eher nicht.



mist


----------



## Ravenkiss (17. Dezember 2008)

ich bin mal weg ps3 zocken bis Server wieder da sind bis dann


----------



## Rasgaar (17. Dezember 2008)

Dante_Dragon schrieb:


> nein der patch kommt nich.
> 
> @Natsumee: Schnee?? Need . gimmeeeeee. Ich glaub das letzte Mal als ich ne weisse Weihnacht hatte da war ich 14 oder so. ^^ Hier is nur sau kalt aber kein schnee.




Na dann komm nach Zürich.
Im Radio wollten sie wegen dem vielen Schnee gar nicht mehr sagen wos happert im Verkehr, sondern sie haben einfach erwähnt das seit praktisch 12 Jahren nicht mehr so
ein Chaos auf den Strassen war. Einmal aus dem Fenster gucken und man ist Schneeblind... 

aber so schnell wie der Schnee kommt, so schnell ist er auch wieder weg...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. Dezember 2008)

ich glaube nöt das de schnee schnel weg isch ^^

de bliebt sicher bis silveschter


----------



## Cytoson (17. Dezember 2008)

hallo und guten morgen...

tut mir leid das ich so in eure gemütliche runde platze. ich kann mir auch gut vorstell das ich hier falsch bin und ich bitte es zu entschuldigen. 
ich habe da ein kleines problem und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen. 

gestern war ich in der drauchenöde und habe dort alle quest gemacht aber mir fehlt noch die wo man um unterstadt kämpft, die mit dem tollen video, wo man zu thrall und jaina proudmoore muss.

ich höffe ihr könnt mir helfen, habe gestern 1,5 stunden gesucht und nichts gefunden...

schon mal danke im voraus.


----------



## Tungyl (17. Dezember 2008)

schnee wo gibt es sowas also ihr in hbs is es nur kalt aber kein schnee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (17. Dezember 2008)

Ja, jedesmal wenni das hoffe den ischer am nächschte Tag wieder weg ^^

Isch au scho vorcho.
Da staht mer nichtsahnend am Morge uf, luegt usem Fänschter und BäM - alles Wiss!!
denn chunts go rägne am Abig und wennd am nächschte Morge usem Fänschter luegsch isch alles wieder grüen.
So in etwa letscht Jahr passiert, zimmli vor Wienachte :/


----------



## Cradle01 (17. Dezember 2008)

Also hier im Harz ist kein Schnee und es sieht net so aus als würde es schneien dafür haben sie Regen angesagt


----------



## Dante_Dragon (17. Dezember 2008)

uhh nen paar realms sind wieder On..... nur nicht meiner. q.q


----------



## Mebo (17. Dezember 2008)

Dante_Dragon schrieb:


> uhh nen paar realms sind wieder On..... nur nicht meiner. q.q




lol echt^^ meiner aber auch nicht


----------



## Maine- (17. Dezember 2008)

Dante_Dragon schrieb:


> uhh nen paar realms sind wieder On..... nur nicht meiner. q.q



lol echt on ^^ schade dacht schon heut kommt nen patch -.-


----------



## Tungyl (17. Dezember 2008)

is doch nich 11uhr rexxar down also forum und im netz surfen


----------



## Natsumee (17. Dezember 2008)

Cytoson schrieb:


> hallo und guten morgen...
> 
> tut mir leid das ich so in eure gemütliche runde platze. ich kann mir auch gut vorstell das ich hier falsch bin und ich bitte es zu entschuldigen.
> ich habe da ein kleines problem und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.
> ...




hallo ehm der quest wo du den Film dann sehen kannst ist ne recht lange questreihe wo sie genau anfängt kann ich dir nicht sagen ich glaube aber das sie beim wyrmruhtempel oder in der winterfeste anfängt oder auf jedenfall dort kriegt man quest oder warst du schon da bei den Felder da? gleich östlich von der Winterfeste? da kriegt man auch noch quest


----------



## Crash_hunter (17. Dezember 2008)

Nur mal schnell hier rein um zu sagen: Server wieder oben. und wieder weg...


----------



## Tungyl (17. Dezember 2008)

also ich habe alles gemacht in der drachenöde jede quest ich kann es kucken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mebo (17. Dezember 2008)

So mein Server auch On ^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. Dezember 2008)

und seht ihr keinen neuen patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (17. Dezember 2008)

So bis nächsten Mi bye bye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imbare (17. Dezember 2008)

Ha meiner iss auch Online


----------



## Maine- (17. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und seht ihr keinen neuen patch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



leider nein


----------



## Spineshank (17. Dezember 2008)

haben hier soviele leute echt nix besseres zu tun als alle 5 minuten sich ein zu loggen um zu sehn ob wow wieder funzt oO???







oha... 4:30... mal schnell wow starten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cytoson (17. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hallo ehm der quest wo du den Film dann sehen kannst ist ne recht lange questreihe wo sie genau anfängt kann ich dir nicht sagen ich glaube aber das sie beim wyrmruhtempel oder in der winterfeste anfängt oder auf jedenfall dort kriegt man quest oder warst du schon da bei den Felder da? gleich östlich von der Winterfeste? da kriegt man auch noch quest



da habe ich schon überall nachgesehen. ich glaube ich werde sie dann weg lassen.. aber danke für deine schnelle antwort


----------



## dergrossegonzo (17. Dezember 2008)

Nachts ist es kälter als draussen....


----------



## moorhuhnxx (17. Dezember 2008)

ha...hab den thread scho vermisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. Dezember 2008)

Spineshank schrieb:


> haben hier soviele leute echt nix besseres zu tun als alle 5 minuten sich ein zu loggen um zu sehn ob wow wieder funzt oO???



man kann sich auch nur 1x einloggen und realmliste öffnen und dann minimieren und ab und zu reinschauen^^


----------



## Neotrion (17. Dezember 2008)

guten morgen^^

Hats bei euch auch so viel schnee? bei mir in Luzern (CH) hat's mega viel geschneit^^ 
mussten vorher grad einem helfen mit dem auto aus dem schnee zu kommen, und er hatte hinterrad antrieb^^

MFG
Neotrion


----------



## RoFu (17. Dezember 2008)

Hier in Velizy liegt nichts^^
Auch nicht bei Blizzard, bin da heute morgen vorbei gejoggt^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. Dezember 2008)

hab auch heckantrieb ging aber gut obwohl noch recht viel schnee hatte naja hatt^^  Aargau-Baden -.- war alles zu heute morgen


----------



## Hellfire1337 (17. Dezember 2008)

@ Natsumee... wo ist dein pingu vieh??? und hast du links oder sowas zu elfenlied vids?


----------



## Natsumee (17. Dezember 2008)

naja die seite ist down welcher den pingu da anzeigen lässt wobei ne heute net ^^ 

ehm aus Youtube gibts glaub alle folgen zu schauen jedoch keine ahnung ob auf deutsch glaube eher auf Japanisch mit english sub vllt myvideo?

sonst kann ich dir grad keine sagen ohne selber zu suchen


----------



## Hellfire1337 (17. Dezember 2008)

ok dann werd ich mal onkel google und tante sufu fragen... vllt wissen die was


----------



## Davatar (17. Dezember 2008)

Heute gäbs angeblich nen Patch oder nen Hotfix. Ist da was dran? Wenns nen Patch gäbe würd ich ja Infos finden, aber bei Hotfixes ist das immer schwer ^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. Dezember 2008)

nein gab es nicht


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (17. Dezember 2008)

und plötzlich wehen wieder die verwahrlosten strohballen durch die Forenhalle ^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. Dezember 2008)

ist ja niemand mehr da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (17. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ist ja niemand mehr da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das mein ich ja damit ^^


----------



## Davatar (17. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nein gab es nicht


Allet kloa, dankö


----------



## BabyMilk (17. Dezember 2008)

Und hier der Wtterbericht für Nothend. Teils Schnee und leichte Auflockerungen. Es bleibt kühl und frostig. Bitte ziehen Sie ihre Winterklediung an. Oder so ähnlich~


----------



## Malgurion (17. Dezember 2008)

ich muss bis 12uhr arbeiten deswegen stört mittwoch mich net muahhahaha
und wieder leute die fragen wiso server zu^^  ?


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (17. Dezember 2008)

BabyMilk schrieb:


> Und hier der Wtterbericht für Nothend. Teils Schnee und leichte Auflockerungen. Es bleibt kühl und frostig. Bitte ziehen Sie ihre Winterklediung an. Oder so ähnlich~



passend passend ^^


----------



## Tazmal (17. Dezember 2008)

BabyMilk schrieb:


> Und hier der Wtterbericht für Nothend. Teils Schnee und leichte Auflockerungen. Es bleibt kühl und frostig. Bitte ziehen Sie ihre Winterklediung an. Oder so ähnlich~



*gähnt*

achja als info, bei uns Nahe Karlsruhe liegt auch kein bisschen schnee, wie jedes jahr eben


----------



## refra (17. Dezember 2008)

joa hier in lyss ist tonnenweise schnee...ging in den wald joggen...10mal aufs maul hats mich gehaun xD


----------



## RoFu (17. Dezember 2008)

bis 12 Uhr arbeiten was fürn traum

ich darf bis 17 Uhr an der Hochschule hier hocken,
auf französisch Biologie -.- hört sich an wie nen schlechtes gedicht


----------



## Malgurion (17. Dezember 2008)

Hier FFM nich ma bissal schnee nur regen schlimmer als in sümpfen des elends hier


----------



## Daylife (17. Dezember 2008)

hier gibts leider nur regen. schnee wäre mal toll ^^


----------



## mdattr (17. Dezember 2008)

ich bestell mir etz ne pizza futter die und dann geh ich mein dad im krankenhaus besuchen!


----------



## Tsunami82 (17. Dezember 2008)

mgh schrieb:


> Falls das alles zutrifft habt keine Angst eure chars wurden nicht gelöscht,
> und das spiel gibt es auch weiterhin.
> 
> Es werden in der regel nur serverarbeiten geleistet die im normalfall bis 11 uhr morgens andauern!
> ...





Jeden Mittwoch das selbe   hihi  *g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Armory Link


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (17. Dezember 2008)

mdattr schrieb:


> ich bestell mir etz ne pizza futter die und dann geh ich mein dad im krankenhaus besuchen!



dann wünsch ihm baldige genesung und sinnliche feiertage von uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (24. Dezember 2008)

Ah wird nur Mittwochs aufgemcht hab schon gedacht hier wär wider zu.

P.S. Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## bigenni (24. Dezember 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ah wird nur Mittwochs aufgemcht hab schon gedacht hier wär wider zu.
> 
> P.S. Frohe Weihnachten





rischtischhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Wynd (24. Dezember 2008)

dammit! HEUTE ist ja mittwoch!

kennt ihr das schreckliche gefühl wenn das passwort nicht angenommen wird? man denkt sofort "sh!t, mein gold" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!
gut, das mein authentificator auf dem weg ist.

in diesem sinne:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, mr. jesus und merry x-mas an euch alle!

Wynd


----------



## Serephit (24. Dezember 2008)

Wynd schrieb:


> dammit! HEUTE ist ja mittwoch!
> 
> kennt ihr das schreckliche gefühl wenn das passwort nicht angenommen wird? man denkt sofort "sh!t, mein gold"
> 
> ...



genau dieses Gefühl hatte ich vor 54 Sekunden... :-)


----------



## Sven0815 (24. Dezember 2008)

kommt mir das nur so vor oder gibts die kurzen Serverwartungen garnet mehr?


----------



## Neo' (24. Dezember 2008)

Jupp das gefühl kenne ich, hab es gerade erlebt.
Vor later panik natürlich gleich das PW geändert, 
wärend dessen einen Vierenscann gestartet und zur 
weiteren beunruhigung natürlich auch was gefunden.

Aber dann die endwarnung beim Blick auf den Kalender,
heute ist Mittwoch.

Dachte schon: NEIN ausgerechnet an Weihnachten wird mein ACC gehackt. LOL


----------



## aportec (24. Dezember 2008)

Erstmal FROHE WEIHNACHTEN! 
So, dann, kann man sich neuerdings während der Wartungsarbeiten gar nich mehr einloggen? Wie grad schon einer geschrieben hat, hatte echt schon 'ne Zeit lang Angst, ich wär gehackt worden o.ô ....


----------



## TrDSchattenlos (24. Dezember 2008)

Seit wann ist das denn so ? Denn sonst konnte man sich ja während der Wartungsarbeiten trotzdem einloggen.


----------



## Genomchen (24. Dezember 2008)

Puhhh, ihr nehmt mir nen Stein vom herzen. Oder es war nen Maßen-Hack *die-Hysterie-anschür*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (24. Dezember 2008)

Naja mir is gestern der rechner abgekakt und ging nichtmehr an um halb 12 ich so "Super"


----------



## neo1986 (24. Dezember 2008)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Puhhh, ihr nehmt mir nen Stein vom herzen. Oder es war nen Maßen-Hack *die-Hysterie-anschür*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nur normale Mittwochs serverwartungen


----------



## Cyringsoul (24. Dezember 2008)

puh.. ich hatte auch schon beide Herzhälften in der Unterbux... dachte auch, beide Acc`s wären weg..so als "nettes" Weihnachtsgeschenk ...


----------



## Stunts (24. Dezember 2008)

Moin Leute...
Nur mal zur meiner seelischen beruhigung man kann sich während der Wartung garnet mehr einloggen und bekommt ne Nachricht von wegen Name/Passwort stimmt net eichtig?

Weil sonst konnte man ja immer einloggen nur war halt kein Server da ^^

Nen schönen Tag und frohe Weihnachten wünscht euch euer
Stunts


----------



## Cyringsoul (24. Dezember 2008)

Ach..vor lauter Schreck vergessen


….*..*~…..*…~…*…~.*..*.…
...*~Eine
schöne erholsame...
*..~.....*Weihnachtszeit*…~.*..*.
_@@____@@ _@@@@__@@@@___@@@@____@___@_
_@@@_@@@__@_______@____@__@___@____@_@__
_@@_@__@@__@@@___@@@@___@@@@______@___
_@@_____@@_@_______@____@__@___@_____@_ _
_@@_____@@_@@@@__@_____@_@____@____@__ _
______________________________________ _
________
_@@_____@@____@@____@@___@@@____@@@__
__@@___@@_____@@@_@@@__@___@__@__ _____
___@@@@___@@_@@_@_@@__@@@@___@@@__ _
__@@___@@_____@@____@@__@___@_______@_ _
_@@_____@@____@@____@@__@___@__@@@____
…
..* ~*……und….*….*……..* ~*…
….*..*~…..*ein glückliches neues Jahr
…*…..*….*2009…*…*…*:..*….*…*

Liebe Grüße Gaby


----------



## Lokibu (24. Dezember 2008)

LOL.. hab mir auch meinen Schrecken abgeholt.. dann ist mir eingefallen das heute mittwoch ist


----------



## hauminiad (24. Dezember 2008)

Neo schrieb:


> Jupp das gefühl kenne ich, hab es gerade erlebt.
> Vor later panik natürlich gleich das PW geändert,
> wärend dessen einen Vierenscann gestartet und zur
> weiteren beunruhigung natürlich auch was gefunden.
> ...





genau das selbe hab ich mir grad auch gedacht und auch mein pw geändert da hab ich mir sogar noch gedacht komisch das in der acc verwaltung geht aber beim spiel starten nicht


----------



## Cløudestrife (24. Dezember 2008)

wäre ja im wahrsten sinne des wortes eine schöne bescherung, wenn man uns zu weihnachten die accounts gehackt hätte =/

Frohe Weihnachten an alle by the way :-)


----------



## neo1986 (24. Dezember 2008)

Man wenn ich denke wie viele gestern gemeckert haben wer heute spielt is ein freak......... und wenn ich jetzt seher wer sich heute morgen wider aus "langeweile" einloggen wollte dan bin ich überracht.


----------



## Mumble (24. Dezember 2008)

Moin moin und frohe Weihnachten.... 

Love it^^


----------



## Velidalynn (24. Dezember 2008)

Hi

habe das selbe prob und vor lauter Panik und Visionen von leergeräumten Gildenbankfächern, entkleideten Chars usw 2 mal das Passwort geändert)
Jaja thx Blizz öfter mal was neues um eure Abhängigen feddig zu machen, rofl!

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen


----------



## Sven0815 (24. Dezember 2008)

Velidalynn schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> habe das selbe prob und vor lauter Panik und Visionen von leergeräumten Gildenbankfächern, entkleideten Chars usw 2 mal das Passwort geändert)
> Jaja thx Blizz öfter mal was neues um eure Abhängigen feddig zu machen, rofl!
> ...



ich komm nimma auf die wow-europe.com, wie ändert´n ihr eure PW´s? Mal eben die richtigen Daten irgendwo in ne Fakeseite gehauen?^^


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (24. Dezember 2008)

Morgen an alle ich hoffe haben alle gut Geschlafen und um nicht heute abed mit dem kopf ins Weihnachtsessen zu fallen oder den Weihnachtsbaum umzuwerfen um als neues Geschenk noch eine neue Wohnung oder Haus draufzulegen xD


----------



## neo1986 (24. Dezember 2008)

The schrieb:


> Morgen an alle ich hoffe haben alle gut Geschlafen und um nicht heute abed mit dem kopf ins Weihnachtsessen zu fallen oder den Weihnachtsbaum umzuwerfen um als neues Geschenk noch eine neue Wohnung oder Haus draufzulegen xD


Gut geschlafen?? bin um 2 ins bett und um 6 wider raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   hab ganet gut geschlafen.


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe davon ab auch nicht wirklich gut geschlafen ka warum ihrgentwan nach 3 und um 8 wars auch wieder zu ente


----------



## Wôlke0310 (24. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isthos (24. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen und Merry Xmas


----------



## Aku T. (24. Dezember 2008)

Auch ich gehöre zum Club der oh-nein-ich-kann-mich-nicht-einloggen-Paniker ) Hab natürlich auch direkt mein Passwort geändert, mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich trotzdem nicht rein kam. ...dann kam ich auf die Idee mal die Info-Box links zu lesen ) 

Bevor ich verwirrte Blicke ernte, was ich am Heilig"morgen" so früh in WoW zu suchen habe: ich musste schon arbeiten, hab jetzt eine 2-stündige Pause, dann gehts weiter mit dem Arbeiten... noch bis 15 Uhr -.- 

Nun ja, ich wünsche allen Frohe Weihnachten
LG
Aku


----------



## Snejcool (24. Dezember 2008)

guten morgen und frohes fest

hab auch schon panik gehabt und die wowseite geht aber sehr langsam 


und dann viel es mir ein wir haben mittwoch warum können die dann nich einfach nen neustartmachen anstatt die server runterzu fahren??

heute nachmittag is doch kaum noch einer on (so wie ich)

naja blizzard halt

in diesem sinne legt euch wieder hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder macht es wie ich! werde erstmal meine addons aufräumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie meistens mittwochs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aportec (24. Dezember 2008)

( Wenn Ocian schon grad die Foren liest, könnte er ja mal den Typen bannen, der meinte, wir sollen alle zur Hölle fahren ... 
Find ich nicht nett, sowas zu sagen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (24. Dezember 2008)

> ( Wenn Ocian schon grad die Foren liest, könnte er ja mal den Typen bannen, der meinte, wir sollen alle zur Hölle fahren ...
> Find ich nicht nett, sowas zu sagen.. sad.gif )




Ja wollte ihn grade flamen da war es aber leider schon geschlossen^^


----------



## The real Almgandi (24. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weihnachten, bin heute noch bis mittag im Krankenhaus( hab mir gestern die Weißheitszähne ziehen lassen). Und jetzt ist mir mega langweilig da die server noch down sind, im Fernsehn läuft auch nichts gutes...................... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (24. Dezember 2008)

hab mir gestern die Weißheitszähne ziehen lassen

Habe das zum glück als ich ähm 18 oder so war schon hinter mir *aua*

Na dann hoffe ich mal du kannst heute abend trozdem was essen zum Fest


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (24. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weihnachten :-)

und guten morgen


----------



## Shry (24. Dezember 2008)

Fröhliche Weihnachten

Und nachdem Blizz nun dafür gesorgt hat, dass wir alle wacher als wach in den Tag starten viel Spaß beim Geschenke auspacken... pws zurückändern^^, etc.


----------



## quilosa (24. Dezember 2008)

moin moin und frohe weihnachten euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oha - zähne ziehen vor dem fest der völlerei ist ja masochismus pur - oder selbstüberlistung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
nemica


----------



## Nimbrod (24. Dezember 2008)

also da ich ja normalerweise nicht verwundert bin ich es jetzt aber bin ist das normal das mittwochs auch die login server down sind bzw mir gesagt wird das das password oder der acc name nicht richtig sind?


----------



## Mjuu (24. Dezember 2008)

guten morgen und frohe weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



freut sich noch jemand so sehr wie ich auf den neuen patch?


----------



## Aremaron (24. Dezember 2008)

Fohe weihnachten!

kommt heut der patch?


----------



## Tristam (24. Dezember 2008)

We will see....


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke nicht wurde nichts angekündigt und ich glaube die wollen sich das so kurz vor den Feiertagen nicht antun wen mal wieder was nicht klappt^^


----------



## [DM]Zottel (24. Dezember 2008)

Aremaron schrieb:


> Fohe weihnachten!
> 
> kommt heut der patch?



Ich glaube nicht dass der Patch kommt, denn dann hätte man heute morgen schon die News aus den Staaten gehabt....


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (24. Dezember 2008)

Wo hat jemand "zur Hölle mit euch" geschrieben in nem thread? ^^

ich finds ned :/^^


----------



## Stunts (24. Dezember 2008)

Huhu ich bins nochmal ^^ 
Der Loginserver is wieder oben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wieder wech...
byby


----------



## Allerronn (24. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen.
Bin neu in wow. Um was geht es denn in den neuen Patch?
Habe nätürlich auch mein Passwort geändert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barbossa94 (24. Dezember 2008)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1319681' date='24.12.2008, 09:21']
> Ich glaube nicht dass der Patch kommt, denn dann hätte man heute morgen schon die News aus den Staaten gehabt....



Lass dich überraschen ^^


----------



## Bansai2006 (24. Dezember 2008)

Aremaron schrieb:


> Fohe weihnachten!
> 
> kommt heut der patch?






The schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht wurde nichts angekündigt und ich glaube die wollen sich das so kurz vor den Feiertagen nicht antun wen mal wieder was nicht klappt^^






			
				[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1319681' date='24.12.2008, 09:21']
> Ich glaube nicht dass der Patch kommt, denn dann hätte man heute morgen schon die News aus den Staaten gehabt....




-.-


----------



## mastrum (24. Dezember 2008)

ich hoffe,dass sie das neue Arena -system bearbeiten.
denn Schuhe,die über 50.000 ehre kosten sind eindeutig zu viel


----------



## Aremaron (24. Dezember 2008)

eindeutig masturm


----------



## Rappi (24. Dezember 2008)

Der Patch ist nichts schlimmes, du musst dein Passwort nicht ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Patches bringen Änderungen an den Klassen, Balanceänderungen etc. 
Es gibt zu jedem Patch so genannte Patchnotes, wo alle Änderungen aufgeführt werden. Ich google mal nach den Notes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: War an Alleron.

So: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...70968&sid=3

Hier die Patchnotes


----------



## quilosa (24. Dezember 2008)

heute werden wohl die weihnachtsgeschenke unterm baum aktiviert? oder sind sie es schon und ich hab wieder mal eine quest übersehen wie so oft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab aber auch einen gelinden schreck bekommen bei der fehlermeldung mit dem falschen pw - schliesslich ist heute heiligabend und kein popeliger mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quilosa (24. Dezember 2008)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Wo hat jemand "zur Hölle mit euch" geschrieben in nem thread? ^^
> 
> ich finds ned :/^^



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=82361


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (24. Dezember 2008)

sollten die geschenke nicht erst morgen kommen?


----------



## etmundi (24. Dezember 2008)

In before closed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shry (24. Dezember 2008)

Also die log in Server funzen nicht, aber man bekommt eine bessere Fehlermeldung, jetzt kann nämlich keine Verbindung aufgebaut werden.
Eindeutig besser, als sich alle Spieler auf die PW -Änderungsseite zu lootsen


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (24. Dezember 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> In before closed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aha


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (24. Dezember 2008)

quilosa schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=82361



Danke! ^^

""""Und das ist jetzt der Untergang der Welt ne? Mein Gott, ihr WoW Suchtis sollt alle zur Hölle fahren. Sobald jemand nicht spielen kann wenn er will (oder besser gesagt es braucht) werden sämtliche Foren des Internets zugemüllt.""""""



rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tristam (24. Dezember 2008)

Recht hat er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (24. Dezember 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> aha



Genau


----------



## Exo1337 (24. Dezember 2008)

ist heute Mittwoch und es ist Heiligabend?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (24. Dezember 2008)

Bam, frohe Weihnachten und zockt heute Mal nicht so viel ;D


----------



## RaSeXeS (24. Dezember 2008)

Exo1337 schrieb:


> ist heute Mittwoch und es ist Weihnachten?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke dir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fl4tlin3r (24. Dezember 2008)

Auch schon voll den Shock bekommen, dachte mir auch kann net wahr sein.... Alles weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wusste zwar das Mittwoch is mit Serverarbeiten und so, aber normalerweiße arbeite ich um die Urzeit und hab jetzt Urlaub   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und deswegen panik^^

Nen member von uns hats nämlich die Tage wirklich getroffen, alles weg und er bekommts evtl net mal zurück......

Naja wiedem auch sei Frohes Fest euch allen.


----------



## Barbossa94 (24. Dezember 2008)

Die Patchnotes gefallen mir!
Gute Neuigkeiten für den Todesritter Tank! =)


----------



## etmundi (24. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weihnachten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barbossa94 (24. Dezember 2008)

&#9487;&#9515;&#12288;&#12288;&#65372;&#65279;&#12288;&#65372;&#12288; &#9507;&#9491;&#12288; &#9487;&#9491; kopieren wenn
&#9495;&#9515;&#9473;&#9473;&#12288;&#9475;&#12288;&#9473;&#9473;&#9507;&#9499;&#12288;&#12288;&#9507;&#9515;&#12288;euch die doofen
&#12288;&#9475;&#12288;&#9473;&#9473;&#9473;&#9473;&#9473;&#12288;&#9475;&#12288;&#9487;&#9523;&#9515;&#9507;&#9523;&#9491;&#12288;wartungsarbeiten
&#12288;&#9495;&#9473;&#9473;&#9523;&#9473;&#9523;&#9473;&#9473;&#9499;&#12288;&#9475;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#9475; eure wow zeit
&#9473;&#9473;&#9473;&#9473;&#9475;&#12288;&#9475;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#9495;&#9473;&#9523;&#9523;&#9473;&#9499;rauben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalone (24. Dezember 2008)

Tütütütüüütttüüüüüü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Frohes Fest


und nicht soviel spielen an den  Feiertagen


----------



## etmundi (24. Dezember 2008)

Barbossa94 schrieb:


> Die Patchnotes gefallen mir!
> Gute Neuigkeiten für den Todesritter Tank! =)



Jupp


----------



## quilosa (24. Dezember 2008)

Baltharas-Malygos schrieb:


> sollten die geschenke nicht erst morgen kommen?



glaub du hast recht; hatte vergessen dass bei vielen ja erst am 25. bescherung ist


----------



## Barbossa94 (24. Dezember 2008)

Kopieren pls^^


----------



## Mjuu (24. Dezember 2008)

mastrum schrieb:


> ich hoffe,dass sie das neue Arena -system bearbeiten.
> denn Schuhe,die über 50.000 ehre kosten sind eindeutig zu viel




dafür gibts aber auch definitv genug ehre im bg^^ kannst innerhalb von ner stunde locker 10k ehre machem


----------



## Brutos (24. Dezember 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHR was ist los?????

BIN ICH GAME OVER???? 
/ironie off


FROHES FEST EUCH ALLEN ...IHR SUCHTIS xD ^^


----------



## etmundi (24. Dezember 2008)

Hier die Patchnotes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klick mir hard


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (24. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weihnachten ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daturaxxx (24. Dezember 2008)

Hyhy,

nun ist mir langweilig, hatte mich so auf einen WOW Weihnachtsmorgenzock gefreut.
Das hätte die doch echt verschieben können! 
Find ich sehr schwach!

Aber wahrscheinlich bringt gerade Altvater Winter die Geschenke....^^


Frohe Weihnachten euch allen


Datura


----------



## RaSeXeS (24. Dezember 2008)

Daturaxxx schrieb:


> Hyhy,
> 
> nun ist mir langweilig, hatte mich so auf einen WOW Weihnachtsmorgenzock gefreut.
> Das hätte die doch echt verschieben können!
> ...



Die Verschieben das ganz bestimmt net, das ist jeden Mittwoch das ist schon Tradition 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frohe Weihnachten euch allen!!!


----------



## etmundi (24. Dezember 2008)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> Die Verschieben das ganz bestimmt net, das ist jeden Mittwoch das ist schon Tradition
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



The same procedure as every year


----------



## GerriG (24. Dezember 2008)

Also ich feier heute Weihnachten in Orgrimmar und ihr?


----------



## Damnation1988 (24. Dezember 2008)

Guten morgen..frohe weihnachten und möge der lootgott heute abend mit euch sein^^..aber net auf alles bedarf würfeln liebe hunterkinder^^

öhm die server sind ja immer noch offline btw....alvatar winter wird auch immer älter und braucht länger um seine geschenke zu verteilen..ich hoffe er is bis 11 uhr fertig -.-


was macht ihr heute eig so in wow...steht bei euch auch der obligatorische weihnachtsraid an??? 

wir werden heute mal wieder so nen typischen bt und sunwell run machen^^..wird sicher lustig

mfg 
der messerstecher binichtot


----------



## RaSeXeS (24. Dezember 2008)

GerriG schrieb:


> Also ich feier heute Weihnachten in Orgrimmar und ihr?



Also ich feier Weihnachten ganz normal mit meinen Verwandten und am Abend gehts raus, bissel trinken! ganz normal halt!

MFG


----------



## Shry (24. Dezember 2008)

binichtot von rexxar?


----------



## Vitany2910 (24. Dezember 2008)

ich werd heute nachmittag in panik geraten, wenn ich zeitgleich den baum schmücke und das essen fertigmache (und höchstwahrscheinlich das telefon wieder nicht stillsteht^^)...

heute morgen dachte ich schon, weihnachten wäre gelaufen, als er bei keinem acc von uns die pw genommen hatte *rofl*


----------



## Kagon (24. Dezember 2008)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> Also ich feier Weihnachten ganz normal mit meinen Verwandten und am Abend gehts raus, bissel trinken! ganz normal halt!
> 
> MFG



Genau so mach ich es auch. Ich werd vielleicht heute Mittag mal kurz ein paar Dailiys machen, mehr aber nicht.


----------



## Damnation1988 (24. Dezember 2008)

richtig ich bin binichtot von rexxar


----------



## coupe80 (24. Dezember 2008)

ich feier auch mit familie das erste mal das alle bei mir sind.
also weil hab ja nun ne eigene kleine familie^^

mit allem was so dazu gehört frau(freundin) kind 9mon^^  und ner mietz

und da werden wir heute die ganze bagage erwarten

es gibt gans und son kram 
<<<<<is leider koch und muss heute mal ran^^

dann wünschich euch auch allen noch froher weihnachten 

mfg der marcus


----------



## Viorel (24. Dezember 2008)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> Also ich feier Weihnachten ganz normal mit meinen Verwandten und am Abend gehts raus, bissel trinken! ganz normal halt!
> 
> MFG


Aber echt^^ Wie durch muss man sein um Weihnachten in einem Online - Rollenspiel zu verbringen?


----------



## Mjuu (24. Dezember 2008)

Viorel schrieb:


> Aber echt^^ Wie durch muss man sein um Weihnachten in einem Online - Rollenspiel zu verbringen?



glaub mir es gibt genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bodog (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich frag mich wie das bei den Chinesen abläuft ;D

Mfg Bodog


----------



## Lokibu (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich stelle mir vor, dass Mittwochs ein freier Tag ist.


----------



## Viorel (24. Dezember 2008)

Bodog schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wie das bei den Chinesen abläuft ;D
> 
> Mfg Bodog


Du weisst schon, dass Weihnachten  etwas mit Christentum zu tun hat und nicht mit orientalische Religionen oder?


----------



## Bodog (24. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
Ich denke mir trotzdem das die in WoW Weihnachten haben ?

Mfg Bodog


----------



## busterbasti (24. Dezember 2008)

jo  allen ein froher weihnachstfest und schonmal nen guten rutsch falls man sich nitmehr sieht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kagon (24. Dezember 2008)

Bodog schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wie das bei den Chinesen abläuft ;D
> 
> Mfg Bodog



Weihnachten hat nichts mit den Chinesen zu tun, sondern mit den Christen. Dafür gibts bei denen andere Feste.


----------



## Bodog (24. Dezember 2008)

Gut, sorry dann hab ich wieder mal was gelernt.
Sollte ich eigentlich wissen *hust*

Mfg Bodog


----------



## Xarnia (24. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Wihnachten wünsch ich euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mir selbst alles gute bla blub ....warum musste das unbedingt auf mittwoch falln?Oo


----------



## Madmido (24. Dezember 2008)

Werde Weihnachten auch ganz normal feiern. Hab grad die Info gelesen, dass die Server heute ohnehin bis 16 Uhr down sind......von daher hab ich noch nicht mal Zeit mich einzuloggen.

Aber was solls  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So verpeil ich wenigstens nicht die Zeit die ich noch zum Geschenke einpacken brauch^^

Allen ein frohes Fest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kagon (24. Dezember 2008)

Bodog schrieb:


> Gut, sorry dann hab ich wieder mal was gelernt.
> Sollte ich eigentlich wissen *hust*
> 
> Mfg Bodog



Kann ja jedem mal passieren *tröst*, es ist ja Weihnachten


----------



## Bodog (24. Dezember 2008)

Die Server sind bis 11 Uhr down.

Mfg Bodog


----------



## Rorre (24. Dezember 2008)

ja aber die feiern es trotzdem wegen geschennken und sowas.. nicht so religiös aber trotzdem wird bei dennen weihnachten gefeiert.. genau so wie die nicht-christen. also orthodox zb weihnachten feiern.. einfach so weils auch ein fest ist ..


----------



## Lokibu (24. Dezember 2008)

Chinesen können Mittwochs trotzdem nicht spielen.. so wie alle anderen auch.. also was machen die dann mit der Zeit?


----------



## Kagon (24. Dezember 2008)

Hoffen wir, dass dieses mal die Server wirklich um 11 Uhr wieder da sind, um 16 Uhr bin ich nicht mehr da...


----------



## Madmido (24. Dezember 2008)

Mhhh im allgemeinen Buffed-Forum schrieb jmd. das die von Blizz heute erweiterte Serverarbeiten verrichten, und das es voraussichtlich 4 Stunden länger dauern soll.....vllt auch ne Fehlinformation... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorizer (24. Dezember 2008)

da mir weihnachten völlig egal ist, ist für mich ein tag wie (fast^^) jeder andere auch!

wünsch euch trotzdem frohes feiern!

skol


----------



## naero (24. Dezember 2008)

mal so dumm die zwischenfrage Oo 
was ist durch daran an weihnachten in wow online zu gehen. Mal angenommen man ist nicht sehr christlich mag es nicht oder hat keine familie zum feiern?
Ich versteh das einfach nur nie wenn man andere wegen sowas verurteilt. Seltsame anwandlung ... Ich für meinen Teil werd schon mit Familie feiern. Bin ja extra angereist.
Aber später dann sicher mal online gehn, denn die Filme im TV tu ich mir nicht an Oo ...


----------



## Bodog (24. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/inde...ml?locale=de_de
Steht 11 Uhr.
Mfg Bodog


----------



## Würmchen (24. Dezember 2008)

wir feiern in game ja auch das chinesische neujahrs fest oder etwa nicht ?


----------



## Sven aka Lilboyfresh (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich werd auch mit Familie feiern, aber heute Abend sicher noch eine Runde zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frohes Fest euch allen.


----------



## Mikolomeus (24. Dezember 2008)

Sooo da mein Server auch noch down ist wünsch ich euch ma

FROHE WEIHNACHTEN und nen GUTEN RUTSCH!

MfG


----------



## Madmido (24. Dezember 2008)

naero schrieb:


> mal so dumm die zwischenfrage Oo
> was ist durch daran an weihnachten in wow online zu gehen. Mal angenommen man ist nicht sehr christlich mag es nicht oder hat keine familie zum feiern?
> Ich versteh das einfach nur nie wenn man andere wegen sowas verurteilt. Seltsame anwandlung ... Ich für meinen Teil werd schon mit Familie feiern. Bin ja extra angereist.
> Aber später dann sicher mal online gehn, denn die Filme im TV tu ich mir nicht an Oo ...



Seh ich genauso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Im TV läuft eh jedes Jahr das gleiche ^^
Da hat man dann evtl die Wahl zwischen Titanic heut abend oder ne Hero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kagon (24. Dezember 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> Sooo da mein Server auch noch down ist wünsch ich euch ma
> 
> FROHE WEIHNACHTEN und nen GUTEN RUTSCH!
> 
> MfG



Schon!?! ES geht aufwärts mit Blizzard


----------



## WoW-Zocker (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsch euch auch allen Frohe Weihnachten....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Easyrain (24. Dezember 2008)

Mal allen ein Frohes Fest gewünscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wann soll man das auch sonst machen außer zum Server down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weihnachten. Welch ein Episches Ereignis in Diesem Thread :]

Lg Ara


----------



## Larandera (24. Dezember 2008)

naja Weihnachten ist sowieso net mehr das was es mal war finde ich für mich persöhnlich.
MIt familie wird eig net mehr so rictig gefeierts weils eh jedem scho langsam aufn Sack geht xD jedes jahr das gleiche, jedes jahr die gleiche musik,jedes jahr geschenke, jedes jahr nen baum xD

hat einfach nichts mehr Weihnachtliches für mich darum zock ich sicher heute auch am Tag/Nacht^^ sind net viele on,kann ich besser Titan farmen *gg*


und wann kommt denn der Patch? weis das schon jemand?


Achja,frohes fest euch allen =)


----------



## Kagon (24. Dezember 2008)

Der Patch ist ja schon auf dem Testserver, ich denke mal nächste oder übernächste Woche.


----------



## Damnation1988 (24. Dezember 2008)

Die server fahren gerade wieder hoch
 viel spaß ingame und möge der lootgott mit euch sein

bye bye


----------



## Syrics (24. Dezember 2008)

Madmido schrieb:


> Seh ich genauso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




och da gibts noch schweigen der lämmer,stirb langsam..


kein witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redak (24. Dezember 2008)

Wie Uncool sauviele Server schon da nur meiner nich T_T
naja frohe weihnachten @ all^^


----------



## Bodog (24. Dezember 2008)

Ja, geht mir genauso Teldrassil braucht immer am längsten, aber das zu diskutieren wäre kindisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Bodog


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (24. Dezember 2008)

Larandera schrieb:


> jedes jahr geschenke, jedes jahr nen baum xD


du bekommt jedes jahr das gleiche ? LOL


----------



## Brutos (24. Dezember 2008)

Hui sind die schnell heute oO

Die 1. Server sind wieder on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kagon (24. Dezember 2008)

Mein Server ist jetzt auch wieder da, dann euch allen frohe Weihnachten und tschüss.


----------



## Bötsch (24. Dezember 2008)

moin zusamm un frohe weihnachten euch allen


----------



## Lichtdrache (24. Dezember 2008)

Jo frohe weihnaten euch allen.

und guten morgen.


----------



## Mjuu (24. Dezember 2008)

bin auch wieder weg, schade das kein patch gekommen ist -.-


----------



## Ren3gaid (24. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen und hoffe ihr bekommt gute Geschenke xD


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (24. Dezember 2008)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten euch allen und hoffe ihr bekommt gute Geschenke xD


SICHER DOCH NE XBOX 360 ELITE MIT HALO 3 ICH WERDE NOCH WANSSINIG WAN IST ES ENDLICH 18 UHR SO NE SCHEIß IHR ICH MÖCHTET MEINE KACK GESCHENKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imbalol (24. Dezember 2008)

Jap meiner is wieder daah.
Frohe Weihnachten!!

LoLi


----------



## Biggus (24. Dezember 2008)

Ps3 schrieb:


> SICHER DOCH NE XBOX 360 ELITE MIT HALO 3 ICH WERDE NOCH WANSSINIG WAN IST ES ENDLICH 18 UHR SO NE SCHEIß IHR ICH MÖCHTET MEINE KACK GESCHENKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



wieso fällt mir dazu nur


IIIIICH WIIIILLLL UNREAAAAAL TUUUURNAAAAMEEEEENNNT SPIIIIEELLLEEEEEN

ein ? :E


----------



## etmundi (24. Dezember 2008)

Merry Weihnachten

When the last Kalender-sheets flattern through the winterstreets
and Dezemberwind is blowing, then is everybody knowing
that it is not allzuweit: She does come - the Weihnachtszeit.

All the Menschen, Leute, people flippen out of ihr warm Stuebel, run to Kaufhof, Aldi, Mess, make Konsum and business.
Kaufen this und jene things and the Churchturmglocke rings.

Manche holen sich a Taennchen, und when this brennt, they cry "Attention".
Rufen for the Feuerwehr: "Please come quick to loeschen her!"
Goes the Taennchen of in Rauch, they are standing on the Schlauch.

In the kitchen of the house mother makes the Christmasschmaus.
She is working, schufts and bakes the hit is now her Yoghurtkeks.
And the Opa says als Tester: "We are killed bis to Silvester".
Then he fills the last Glas wine - yes, this is the Christmastime!

Day by day does so vergang, and the Holy night does come.
You can think, you can remember, this is immer in December.

Then the childrenlein are coming, candle-Wachs is abwaerts running.
and Crosby´s Bing WHITE CHRISTMAS sings while the Towerglocke rings and the angels look so fine - well this is the Weihnachtstime.

Baby-eyes are big and rund, the familiy feels kerngesund
when unterm Weihnachtsbaum they're hocking then nothing can them ever shocking.
They are so happy, are so fine - this happens in the Christmastime!

The animals all in the house, the Hund, the Katz, the bird, the mouse,
are turning round the Weihnachtsstress, enjoy this day as never nie,
well they find Kitekat and Chappi in the Geschenkkarton von Pappi.

The familiy begins to sing and wieder does a Gloeckchen ring.
Zum song vom gruenen Tannenbaum the Traenen rennen down and down.
Bis our mother ploetzlich flennt: "The Christmas-Gans im Ofen brennt!"
Her nose indeed is very fine - That is the End of Weihnachtstime.


----------



## Megamage (24. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weihnachten, aber jetzt erst mal Kräuter Sammeln


----------



## Fire_Frog (24. Dezember 2008)

in den schönsten Thread packe ich mal meine Grüße:
Schöne Festtage und vernachlässigt eure PCs nicht zu sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doktorteufel (24. Dezember 2008)

Na ich wünsch euch allen auch frohe Weihnachten!!
und das Gedicht ist köstlich =D


----------



## Fixxy (24. Dezember 2008)

WIESO INTERESSIEREN EUCH DENN HEUTE DIE SERVER????????

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Telkano (24. Dezember 2008)

frohe weihnachten euch allen


----------



## etmundi (24. Dezember 2008)

Fixxy schrieb:


> WIESO INTERESSIEREN EUCH DENN HEUTE DIE SERVER????????
> 
> Frohe Weihnachten




Wiso Interessiert dich dieser Thread.


----------



## Maladin (7. Januar 2009)

Der Lesestoff zur heutigen Wartung ist der Beitrag von ANubiZzz zu *"Patch 3.0.8 not going live today"*.

/wink maladin


----------



## ANubiZzz (7. Januar 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Der Lesestoff zur heutigen Wartung ist der Beitrag von ANubiZzz zu *"Patch 3.0.8 not going live today"*.
> 
> /wink maladin



=) Danke für open mala ,  

ich denke doch nächste woche werden wir dann patchen dürfen.!  

und Guten morgen @all


----------



## Dabow (7. Januar 2009)

Ja es ist Mittwoch, nein alle Server sind online ! pwnd by Moderator .... haha, wie schlecht ist dass denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (7. Januar 2009)

> haha, wie schlecht ist dass denn



Nicht das du nachher weinst, wenn die Server für 2 Stunden ausgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - siehe Wartungshinweis im Spiel.

/wink maladin


----------



## ANubiZzz (7. Januar 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Ja es ist Mittwoch, nein alle Server sind online ! pwnd by Moderator .... haha, wie schlecht ist dass denn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ER las den threadnamen, doch dann fiel ihm auf,  "Es ist schon Mittwoch". er fragte sich. 

"warum hab ich dann meinen post geschrieben. hatte ja doch keinen sinn!"

er schaute auf die uhr "was doch schon 5" , "oh server down".  "dann post ich doch nochmal"


----------



## Natsumee (7. Januar 2009)

so mal schauen wer heute alles da ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mal gipfeli, kuchen , tee, kaffee und kakao hinstell um die leute herzu locken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blacktor (7. Januar 2009)

*gäääääähn*

wünsche einen guten morgen

<= will nicht arbeiten nach 2 wochen Urlaub -.-


----------



## Natsumee (7. Januar 2009)

naja ich arbeite schon seit montag wieder nach 2 wochen urlaub -.-


----------



## blacktor (7. Januar 2009)

naja ich hatte mir extra montag noch urlaub genommen, dienstag war sowieso feiertag bei uns xD

apropo: wieviel hit ergibt 1 % ?


----------



## Natsumee (7. Januar 2009)

blacktor schrieb:


> naja ich hatte mir extra montag noch urlaub genommen, dienstag war sowieso feiertag bei uns xD
> 
> apropo: wieviel hit ergibt 1 % ?



öhm keine ahnung spiele heiler oder tank^^ da ist mit hit egal^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (7. Januar 2009)

Morgähn Sach ich ma (krank Bin)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Januar 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Morgähn Sach ich ma (krank Bin)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja sehe das doch auch positiv musst net arbeiten^^


aaaber^^

gute besserung noch^^


----------



## blacktor (7. Januar 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Morgähn Sach ich ma (krank Bin)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




morgeeen und gute besserung !


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (7. Januar 2009)

halli hallo hallöchen

guten morgen, gute besserung (an alle krank zuhaus gebliebenen) und fröhliches zocken an die glücklichen

stehe ebenfalls unter virenbelagerung, aber die halten mich nicht vom arbeiten ab...
könnte auch net frei nehmen, bei all der arbeit -_-


----------



## Hordeman187 (7. Januar 2009)

morgen zusammen!
also ich hab noch urlaub! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bundesland bayern^^


----------



## Natsumee (7. Januar 2009)

noja bei dem wetter kein wunder das so viele krank sind


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (7. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> noja bei dem wetter kein wunder das so viele krank sind



tja, väterchen frost hat die kühlung wohl bissl zu tief runtergeschraubt ^^

und dabei noch ordentlich auf durchzug geschaltet


----------



## Natsumee (7. Januar 2009)

Shadow_of_Mystera schrieb:


> tja, väterchen frost hat die kühlung wohl bissl zu tief runtergeschraubt ^^
> 
> und dabei noch ordentlich auf durchzug geschaltet



naja ich hatte eigentlich glück war bis sonntag in deutschland und am sonntag abend ging da die kälte welle durch *gg*

in der schweiz gehts eigentlich noch bei uns so morgens nur -4 bis -6 grad und so halt


----------



## Fynni2007 (7. Januar 2009)

guten morgen 
und alle gut rein gerutscht ?


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (7. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja ich hatte eigentlich glück war bis sonntag in deutschland und am sonntag abend ging da die kälte welle durch *gg*
> 
> in der schweiz gehts eigentlich noch bei uns so morgens nur -4 bis -6 grad und so halt



-4 bis -6 Grad ist es auch bei uns,
nur fühlen sich die um einiges eisiger an als sie tatsächlich sind *bibber*

naja, ich sag nur: sonnenverwöhnter süditaliener xD


----------



## Hadez6666 (7. Januar 2009)

blacktor schrieb:


> naja ich hatte mir extra montag noch urlaub genommen, dienstag war sowieso feiertag bei uns xD
> 
> apropo: wieviel hit ergibt 1 % ?


als Hexer rund 26,xx hit = 1%


----------



## Altsahir (7. Januar 2009)

Moinsen,

und im Übrigen bin ich der Meinung, das die Bayrischen den Niedersächsischen Feiertagen angepasst werden müssen... oder umgekehrt, mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgentliche Grüße
Alts

So, geh mir erstmal nen Kaffee ziehen ...


----------



## Kooki (7. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen allerseits  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sitze gerade in der Schule im Fach Tastatur schreiben xD Wünsche euch einen schönen Tag.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Januar 2009)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> guten morgen
> und alle gut rein gerutscht ?




FYYYYYYNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

HALLO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na wie gehts dir?


@shadow

ach als italiener udn spanier der in der schweiz wohnt hab ich mich schon dran gewöhnt auch wen ich 1 jahr in spanien wahr und wir da ni eunter 6 grad hatten im winter^^


----------



## Ortak (7. Januar 2009)

Moinsen an alle,
über "nur" -6c° würd ich mich freun. wir habn hier -13c°. und unsre leitung is anscheinend auch dicht. habn am Druckmanometer der haubtleitung aus irgenteinem grund 9,5 bar und kein Wasser. Toll ne?
Mal Heisen Tee und Kaffe in die runde stell.


----------



## Altsahir (7. Januar 2009)

Also, denn schiebe ich nochmal kurz die Temperaturmeldung nach:

im Moment -10° C bei leichtem Schneefall. (Laut Wetterdienst gefühlt -18° ... dem kann ich nur beipflichten).

Mhhmmhmm Kaffeeeee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Alts


----------



## Fynni2007 (7. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> FYYYYYYNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
> 
> HALLO
> 
> ...




och ja muss mir is kalt zum glück kann ich in der wohnung bleiben bei dem wetter ist ja echt schlimm

und wie gehts dir ?


----------



## Fynni2007 (7. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> FYYYYYYNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
> 
> HALLO
> 
> ...




och ja muss mir is kalt zum glück kann ich in der wohnung bleiben bei dem wetter ist ja echt schlimm

und wie gehts dir ?


----------



## Fynni2007 (7. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> FYYYYYYNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
> 
> HALLO
> 
> ...




och ja muss mir is kalt zum glück kann ich in der wohnung bleiben bei dem wetter ist ja echt schlimm

und wie gehts dir ?


----------



## Fynni2007 (7. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> FYYYYYYNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
> 
> HALLO
> 
> ...




och ja muss mir is kalt zum glück kann ich in der wohnung bleiben bei dem wetter ist ja echt schlimm

und wie gehts dir ?


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (7. Januar 2009)

ok ok ok fynni ^^

1x reicht vollkommen ^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (7. Januar 2009)

lol scheiß inet hier -.-

sry wegen spam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Januar 2009)

löl gleich mal ein vierer post machen *gg*^^

jo mir gehts gut^^

und schöne weihnachten gehabt?


----------



## Fynni2007 (7. Januar 2009)

Shadow_of_Mystera schrieb:


> ok ok ok fynni ^^
> 
> 1x reicht vollkommen ^^




lol ja mein net war weg und i-wie kein plan was hier abgeht


----------



## Fynni2007 (7. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> löl gleich mal ein vierer post machen *gg*^^
> 
> jo mir gehts gut^^
> 
> und schöne weihnachten gehabt?




jo dacht schon hät getrunken und seh es nur 4mal in 5min war jetzt 2 mal das inet weg ich glaub das macht die kälte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jo hab ich war ja das erste für meinen sohn was er richtig mitbekommen hat freu 

und wie wars bei dir


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (7. Januar 2009)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> lol ja mein net war weg und i-wie kein plan was hier abgeht



klaaaaaaaaaaaaaar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sagen alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hehe, ne passt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kann ja jedem mal passieren


----------



## Fynni2007 (7. Januar 2009)

Shadow_of_Mystera schrieb:


> klaaaaaaaaaaaaaar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich mach mir da nix draus solange mein inet net wieder weg geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Penta_ (7. Januar 2009)

Fynni !!! kennst mich noch meine Honigstute? xD


----------



## Fynni2007 (7. Januar 2009)

Penta_ schrieb:


> Fynni !!! kennst mich noch meine Honigstute? xD




och du heilige sch.... bist ja immer noch hier 



HILLLLFFFFFEEEEEEEEE ^^

und ja bin immer noch VERGEBEN


----------



## Natsumee (7. Januar 2009)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> jo dacht schon hät getrunken und seh es nur 4mal in 5min war jetzt 2 mal das inet weg ich glaub das macht die kälte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ehm naja ich mag weihanchten und so agr net deshalb agr net gefeiert^^


----------



## Natsumee (7. Januar 2009)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> och du heilige sch.... bist ja immer noch hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...




denk dran du hast angstbalse ruhestein^^


----------



## Penta_ (7. Januar 2009)

xD ich weis dass du vergeben bist, will dich nuuuuuurn bisschen nerven


----------



## Fynni2007 (7. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> denk dran du hast angstbalse ruhestein^^




ruhestein hat noch cd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Januar 2009)

Penta_ schrieb:


> xD ich weis dass du vergeben bist, will dich nuuuuuurn bisschen nerven



haha wie kann man ne person im internet nerven?^^ einfach ignorieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (7. Januar 2009)

Penta_ schrieb:


> xD ich weis dass du vergeben bist, will dich nuuuuuurn bisschen nerven




ich lass mich net nerven hat einen sohn von 15 monaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Januar 2009)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ruhestein hat noch cd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach mist sry mein tank ist erst 70 kann dich nicht deffen^^

aber heilen *gg*

und hey wo bleibt den der server transfer *hust*


----------



## Penta_ (7. Januar 2009)

Oiiiidddaaa spam oida, ich weis nicht wie ich hier son profil bild einfüg ... -.-


----------



## Fynni2007 (7. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach mist sry mein tank ist erst 70 kann dich nicht deffen^^
> 
> aber heilen *gg*
> 
> und hey wo bleibt den der server transfer *hust*




ach deffen kann ich mich selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



heilen naja kann ich mich auch selber bin nun mal imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du das weiß ich auch net hab bei mir aufn konto noch kein geld dafür gesehen von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtdrache (7. Januar 2009)

Guten morgen.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Januar 2009)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ach deffen kann ich mich selber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja ich dachte ich übernehme mal nen tag und "deffe" dein kind^^ so als gegenleistung aber du tauchst ja nie hier auf ^^


----------



## Natsumee (7. Januar 2009)

Penta_ schrieb:


> Oiiiidddaaa spam oida, ich weis nicht wie ich hier son profil bild einfüg ... -.-



pp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Januar 2009)

Lichtdrache schrieb:


> Guten morgen.




morgen licht


----------



## Fynni2007 (7. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja ich dachte ich übernehme mal nen tag und "deffe" dein kind^^ so als gegenleistung aber du tauchst ja nie hier auf ^^




nene dazu hab ich viel zuviel angst vor dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (7. Januar 2009)

triple post fun xD guten morgen zusammen - arbeiten stinkt übrigends gewaltig -.-


----------



## Fynni2007 (7. Januar 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> triple post fun xD guten morgen zusammen - arbeiten stinkt übrigends gewaltig -.-




das wetter aber auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altsahir (7. Januar 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> triple post fun xD guten morgen zusammen - arbeiten stinkt übrigends gewaltig -.-



Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen ... jetzt auch noch Meeting  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Januar 2009)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> nene dazu hab ich viel zuviel angst vor dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mimimi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   bin doch ganz lieb^^



Fynni2007 schrieb:


> das wetter aber auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach geht wetter ist "normal"^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (7. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mimimi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ja ne is klar lieb *hust*

naja normal is was anderes ich nenn es arsch kalt


----------



## Natsumee (7. Januar 2009)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ja ne is klar lieb *hust*
> 
> naja normal is was anderes ich nenn es arsch kalt




tja in der schweiz sind diese -6 bis -3 grad morgens normal^^

ey bin wirklich lieb komm her und schau^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (7. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> tja in der schweiz sind diese -6 bis -3 grad morgens normal^^
> 
> ey bin wirklich lieb komm her und schau^^
> 
> ...




bei dem wetter geh ich net vor die tür kannste vergessen am liebsten würd ich ins bett gehen


----------



## zadros (7. Januar 2009)

ich sitz bei dem wetter nun schon 3 stunden im büro *gähn* ist das langweilig hier


----------



## Natsumee (7. Januar 2009)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> bei dem wetter geh ich net vor die tür kannste vergessen am liebsten würd ich ins bett gehen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja dann wartest eben bis es warm ist^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (7. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja ne is klar so bin erstmal aufräumen bis später mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Januar 2009)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> ja ne is klar so bin erstmal aufräumen bis später mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jetzt lassen mich hier wieder alle alleine grml


----------



## zadros (7. Januar 2009)

*anschleich* ich bin noch da


----------



## Natsumee (7. Januar 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> *anschleich* ich bin noch da



mhm oki^^

bist aber auch zum ersten mal hier oder?^^ weil hab dich noch nie gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (7. Januar 2009)

bin auch noch da *frischen kaffee auftisch*


----------



## Natsumee (7. Januar 2009)

Shadow_of_Mystera schrieb:


> bin auch noch da *frischen kaffee auftisch*



wb^^


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (7. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wb^^



man die cheffin kann auch ganz schön rumquasseln...
"was ist mit dem kunden?" oder "wo soll das material hin" bis "brauchst du soviel material?"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ehm.............ja..........

egal ^^ nu hab ich erstma ne stunde ruhe, weil ich ihr grad mächtig arbeit aufgehalst hab *fg*


----------



## Natsumee (7. Januar 2009)

ist sie wenigstens hübsch das es sich lohnt ihr zuzuhöhren?^^


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (7. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ist sie wenigstens hübsch das es sich lohnt ihr zuzuhöhren?^^



ehm.....

ich sags mal so, sie könnte meine mum, wenn nicht sogar meine oma sein ^^


----------



## Kalle1978 (7. Januar 2009)

Moin


----------



## Drauflos (7. Januar 2009)

mal ne frage ...
heut ist doch mittwoch ... die server sind down ... 
seid ihr net in der schule ... sind etwa ferien ?
dabei ist doch mittwoch der einzige tag der woche an dem unsere kids zumindest noch halbtags in die schule gehen ...

*achtung dieser post ist ironisch gemeint und soll niemanden persönlich angreifen.


----------



## Kalle1978 (7. Januar 2009)

Muss heute nicht arbeiten XD


----------



## FieserFiesling (7. Januar 2009)

yeah...sogar schon produktiv gewesen und badezimmer geputzt =)
wer kann das schon von sich behaupten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blu.E (7. Januar 2009)

Hast du ein Glück mit deiner Chefin.

Hab nur nen Chef der sich aber meist in seinen eigenen Sachen wiederspricht.

08:43 Bitte mal ein Schreiben für unseren englischen Kunden aufsetzen mit dem un dem Inhalt.
08:56 Schreiben fertig > Nee, das können wir so nicht lassen. Hier verändern, das umbaun und das muss weg.
09:14 Neues Schreiben fertig > So hab ich das auch nicht gemeint. Das abändern, hier das noch einfügen. Ich mach mal eben ne Vorlage dafür fertig.
09:44 Vorlage ist da. Ich vergleiche. Hmm ziemlich exakt das gleiche Schreiben, welches ich am Anfang getippt hab.

Naja mir egal, kann man länger im buffed Forum rumstöbern^^

Blu.E


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (7. Januar 2009)

Blu.E schrieb:


> Hast du ein Glück mit deiner Chefin.
> 
> Hab nur nen Chef der sich aber meist in seinen eigenen Sachen wiederspricht.
> 
> ...



Moral von der Geschichte:

Ey Chef, schreib dein Kram doch selber xD


----------



## Blu.E (7. Januar 2009)

Shadow_of_Mystera schrieb:


> Moral von der Geschichte:
> 
> Ey Chef, schreib dein Kram doch selber xD



Ok ich geb dir mal seine Telefonnummer, dann kannst ihm den Vorschlag gern unterbreiten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab jedenfalls beim größten Schützenverein Deutschland (die Typen zur Verteidigung Deutschlands am Hindukusch mit den grünen Uniformen) gelernt,
Täuschen, Tarnen, Verpissen.

Also immer schön arbeiten vortäuschen und nen angenehm ruhigen Tag im Büro machen.


Blu.E


----------



## m@r1@n (7. Januar 2009)

FieserFiesling schrieb:


> yeah...sogar schon produktiv gewesen und badezimmer geputzt =)
> wer kann das schon von sich behaupten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hier anwesend x)

ne war aber auch schon produktiv....

verdammt ich hab echt noch nichts gemacht außer gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (7. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> bist aber auch zum ersten mal hier oder?^^ weil hab dich noch nie gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo bin normalerweise in Warhammer gefilden, da ich ja als "casual" bei WoW nicht gern gesehen bin *shrug* mein Pala ist auch erst 64 ( main ) xD


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (7. Januar 2009)

Blu.E schrieb:


> Ok ich geb dir mal seine Telefonnummer, dann kannst ihm den Vorschlag gern unterbreiten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*fg*

wär ja mal was, wenn ein Fremder dem Chef sagt, was er zu tun hat xD


----------



## Blu.E (14. Januar 2009)

Huhu,

es ist Mittwoch, die Server sind down und ich bin erstaunt, dass noch niemand heute hier etwas gepostet hat.
Deshalb fang ich mal an, und wünsche allen Foren-Stöberern einen guten Morgen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Blu.E


----------



## Dazar (14. Januar 2009)

man merkt das die arbeitslosenzahl atm auf einen tiefstand ist

mal schauen was in 6 monaten wieder hier los ist, wenn sich zu den langzeitarbeitlosen und pseudomüttern die neuen (bzw alten ^^) gesellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crywalda (14. Januar 2009)

Blu.E schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> es ist Mittwoch, die Server sind down und ich bin erstaunt, dass noch niemand heute hier etwas gepostet hat.
> Deshalb fang ich mal an, und wünsche allen Foren-Stöberern einen guten Morgen.
> ...




Moinsen,

dann guck mal im Foren-Ticker ... es gibt zwei neue Mittwochsthemen  "Gewisse orthographische Fähigkeiten vorrausgesetzt" und "Die Frage, die die ..."

Viel Spaß beim Lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (14. Januar 2009)

Blu.E schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> es ist Mittwoch, die Server sind down und ich bin erstaunt, dass noch niemand heute hier etwas gepostet hat.
> Deshalb fang ich mal an, und wünsche allen Foren-Stöberern einen guten Morgen.
> ...




Guten morgen auch und fröhliches Stöbern bzw. (wie ich) arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Edit: Ja die Beiträge hab ich schon gelesen, echt wieder mal total verrückt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG
xx-ELF


----------



## Trogglin (14. Januar 2009)

kann das sein, dass das buffed-team diesem thread mittwochs immer aufs neue rauskramt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 cool


----------



## xx-elf (14. Januar 2009)

Trogglin schrieb:


> kann das sein, dass das buffed-team diesem thread mittwochs immer aufs neue rauskramt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nö kannst den einfach unter deinen Lieblingsthreads speichern und jeden Mi irgendwelchen Müll posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps: üner 1500 Seiten und 31k Posts heftig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (14. Januar 2009)

moin zusammen,

und dann auch schon wieder tschüß, die server dürften ja gleich wohl wieder hochgefahren werden * hust, wenn denn der zeitrahmen diesmal eingehalten wird


----------



## Zino (14. Januar 2009)

Na wenn Buffed schon mal ein Spam Thread erstellt werde ich mich mal ausnahmsweise beteiligen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*SPAM*


----------



## TheDonkey (14. Januar 2009)

Uhwe gleich sind die Server On, hoffen wir es mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blu.E (14. Januar 2009)

Ja ich les auch grad ganz aufgeregt im Rechtschreibbeitrag und halt mir den Bauch vor lauter Lachen.

Trotzdem sollte man aber den guten alten Mittwochsgesprächen ein Zuhause geben^^.
Erheitert mir immer meinen Mittwoch Vormittag auf der Arbeit.

Blu.E


----------



## Ch3rion (14. Januar 2009)

Zino schrieb:


> Na wenn Buffed schon mal ein Spam Thread erstellt werde ich mich mal ausnahmsweise beteiligen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da mach ich mit!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*SPAM* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, Guten morgen allerseits^^


----------



## Needed (14. Januar 2009)

glaubst du echt das die server um punkt 11 wieder laufen?..
ich nicht ^^


----------



## xx-elf (14. Januar 2009)

TheDonkey schrieb:


> Uhwe gleich sind die Server On, hoffen wir es mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Woher nehmt ihr die Zeit zum zocken? Ist nicht Schule ? oder Arbeit?

und sagt nicht das ihr alle heute Frei habt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balain (14. Januar 2009)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> moin zusammen,
> 
> und dann auch schon wieder tschüß, die server dürften ja gleich wohl wieder hochgefahren werden * hust, wenn denn der zeitrahmen diesmal eingehalten wird



beschwöre es nicht herrauf -.-"


----------



## Hishabye (14. Januar 2009)

Never Play on a Patch day ^^

Dabei möcht ich meine Taurin DK weiter zocken, die ich gestern erstekkt habe ^^

Will wissen wie es weiter mit der geschichte geht xD


----------



## Barbossa94 (14. Januar 2009)

Ich mach mir mal n kaffee xD


----------



## Ocian (14. Januar 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Ist nicht Schule ? oder Arbeit ?



Tja es soll so etwas wie Spätdienstler und Nachtschichtler geben sowie Lete die auf Abruf stehen oder von zu hause arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unter 50% der Leute Arbeiten ausschließlich Vormittags 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (14. Januar 2009)

Needed schrieb:


> glaubst du echt das die server um punkt 11 wieder laufen?..
> ich nicht ^^



die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt - lassen wir uns überraschen - ich hole mit jetzt einen kaffee und dann ist es 11 und ich weiss es

noch jemand einen (_____________)² ??


----------



## Hishabye (14. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Tja es soll so etwas wie Spätdienstler und Nachtschichtler geben sowie Lete die auf Abruf stehen oder von zu hause arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oder Muttis deren Kind ab und an mal nen Schläfchen macht ^^


----------



## Refaser (14. Januar 2009)

Wer hat denn gesagt das der Patch heute aufgespielt wird? Hab auch nichts runtergeladen!

Und guten morgen allerseits *Kaffeeschlürff* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spilyt (14. Januar 2009)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt - lassen wir uns überraschen - ich hole mit jetzt einen kaffee und dann ist es 11 und ich weiss es
> 
> noch jemand einen (_____________)² ??




ja bitte, mag auch einen (:


----------



## Blu.E (14. Januar 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Never Play on a Patch day ^^
> 
> Dabei möcht ich meine Taurin DK weiter zocken, die ich gestern erstekkt habe ^^
> 
> Will wissen wie es weiter mit der geschichte geht xD



Das ist wirklich einen der besten Sachen, die in WotLK gekommen sind.

Die Story im Anfangsgebiet der DK´s ist wirklich richtig gelungen.
Es hat mit sogar so viel Spass bereitet, dass ich glatt zwei mal einen DK erstellt habe um 
es nochmals spielen zu können.

Blu.E


----------



## omapa (14. Januar 2009)

LALA noch 4 min Ambossar is sowieso immer der letzte Realm wie immer


----------



## Balain (14. Januar 2009)

server sind up!!!!!!!       CU ZOCKEN!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Januar 2009)

moin moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und tschau^^ die server fahren hoch, der thread is sicher gleich wieder zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Refaser (14. Januar 2009)

Naja Arthas ist auch net schneller^^


----------



## xx-elf (14. Januar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Tja es soll so etwas wie Spätdienstler und Nachtschichtler geben sowie Lete die auf Abruf stehen oder von zu hause arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tatsache. ich denk immer zu Simpel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wenn man wie ich um 16.30 Feierabend macht und raus in die Rushour-Bahn muss.

Dann würdet ihr auch denken das alle um 8 uhr anfangen und um 16.30 Feierabend machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barbossa94 (14. Januar 2009)

Server sind on, bin dann mal zocken cu


----------



## Hordeman187 (14. Januar 2009)

spamometer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blu.E (14. Januar 2009)

Mein Server fährt erst um 17 Uhr hoch, wenn mein Arbeitsserver (Chefchen) downfährt.
Solange muss ich wohl noch im RL Geld farmen und Beruf skilln.

Ausserdem spawnen alle paar Minuten Mobs in meinem Büro, die nur blödes Loot (Dokumente und Akten) bei mir droppen.
Diese Sachen muss ich dann transmutieren lassen und für das AQ Event (Arbeits-Qualität) beim Rüstmeister (Sekretärin) einzahlen,
damit sich die Tore (Gehaltserhöhung) für mich öffnen.

Blu.E


----------



## Ch3rion (14. Januar 2009)

*Postcounter push* *g* 

Naja meiner Server is noch also kann ich weiter pushen... *push*

*push* 



*push* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BalianTorres (21. Januar 2009)

Moin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (21. Januar 2009)

Das ging ja fix mit dem Thread heute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparkytux (21. Januar 2009)

klar, am Patch Tag gibts immer was zu berichten


----------



## Ceilyn (21. Januar 2009)

so, server ist down, neuer patch kommt wenn ich aufstehe.. bin mal gespannt was mich erwartet... 
viel aenderungen gibts ja fuer mich als baeumchen nicht wirklich.. wild wuchs bekommt nen cooldown.. mal schauen wie sich das auswirkt.. 

haette lieber dual spect gehabt und neue items fuer die marken...


----------



## Bötsch (21. Januar 2009)

moin zusammen


----------



## Bötsch (21. Januar 2009)

wann kommt des dual spect nun?


----------



## Ahramanyu (21. Januar 2009)

Abend ihr Schlaflosen.


----------



## Amor (21. Januar 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Abend ihr Schlaflosen.



sag mal schnell moin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amor (21. Januar 2009)

Bötsch schrieb:


> wann kommt des dual spect nun?



3.1 denke mal nicht vor mai


----------



## Ceilyn (21. Januar 2009)

Amor schrieb:


> 3.1 denke mal nicht vor mai



joa, denk ich auch ... naja, vll net mai.. aber maerz wirds sicherlich schon werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fakt0r (21. Januar 2009)

Mit dem neuen Patch kommt nur Ulduar dazu oder???


----------



## Nalecus (21. Januar 2009)

erst mit 3.1.0 kommt ulduar
3.0.8 der grad aufgespielt wird hat keinen neuen content


----------



## darling - bealgun (21. Januar 2009)

3.08 ->

- leichtes Balancing
- Beruf-Veränderungen
- evtl die angekündigten Achievement-Fehler-Behebungen

3.10 -> 

- Ulduar
- Dual-Spec
- Hexer-Buff

3.1X ->

- T8 Full
- usw. .. 

zT. Schätzungen, zT. bestätigte und wahrscheinliche Elemente.

zur aktuellen Woche:

- mir ist aufgefallen, das ich nicht aus Naxx geportet werde, sobald ich den Raid verlasse. Scheint laut Raid-Member so gewollt zu sein.
- Hexer tappen mir wohl mit dem Patch beim Farmen die Mobs weg, weil mein FFBlitz längere Cast-Zeit als nen Dot haben.
- Idioten in Archavonskammer mit ID versauen 24 weiteren Spielern die wöchentliche ID.. GM zu faul diese zu Resetten (wozu wird eigentlich alles im Leben geloggt ? )
- Als Magier ist bei guter Ausnutzung der Möglichkeiten der austeilbare Schaden nur begrenzt einsetzbar, da irgendwie andere Klassen keine Aggro ziehen, Magier aber ständig.
- Raidmitglieder schimpfen in Naxx auf die Magier, gefälligst die Knochenrüstung der Pferde zu rauben, welche jedoch nicht mehr entfernbar ist durch Zauberraub
- Schurken freuen sich im Raid über MAgier in der Gruppe, die viel Critten, damit sie selber gut Schaden machen.

und was habt ihr so erlebt? ^^


----------



## grimmjow (21. Januar 2009)

Meh.. bin extra um halb 1 ins Bett gegangen.. jetzt bin ich vor 20minuten wieder aufgestanden, total ausgeschlafen.. -.-

Dumm nur, wenn man aufs Abendgymnasium geht. xD

Bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig, als 'n bisschen zu lernen.


----------



## fakt0r (21. Januar 2009)

Klasse -.- d.h. dann wieder alle AddOns neu aufspielen und Einstellen... *kotz* ._.


----------



## grimmjow (21. Januar 2009)

fakt0r schrieb:


> Klasse -.- d.h. dann wieder alle AddOns neu aufspielen und Einstellen... *kotz* ._.


Wenn 3.1 kommt, müsste man das vllt. Ich hab zum Glück den Curseprofiler der das automatisch macht.

Blasc macht das eigentlich auch, solltest du dir vllt besorgen. ^^


----------



## JahuWaldi (21. Januar 2009)

Mein Problem der Woche:

MAN  HAT  MICH  ERWISCHT!

So ein Elend. Nachdem ich meinen Ork-Elementar-Schamanen auf den Namen Robinsonhuso getauft und von 1 auf 80 gelevelt hatte, da hat mich doch Anfang der Woche jemand gemeldet und ich musste mich umbenennen.... und das obwohl ich seit 4 Wochen auf 80 aktiv gespielt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nehme mal stark an da hat sich jemand angesprochen gefühlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun ja. Habe mich umbenannt in Hulkhoden, aber der GM war nach 7 Minuten und 31 Sekunden wieder bei mir, diesmal mit einer Verwarnung... da sieht man mal was da für eine ABM bei Blizzard Activision betrieben wird!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun zum Problem: ich suche einen Namen, irgendwas zusammengesetztes, was lustiges, mit klang, etwas das einem im Gedächtnis bleibt, was mit Style. Solange mir nichts einfällt bin ich RobinsonsDad.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kreative Ideen nehme ich gerne per PM entgegen, nach 3 sinnigen Antwort-Posts wird hier in der Regel meistens nichts kreatives mehr verzapft und es wird vom Thema abgewichen!

Habe noch eine Untote Hexe BritnäyFears und einen B11 Paladin Valemas (ja, auch ein "guter" Fantasy-Name ist vorhanden!). Ausserdem arbeite ich an einem Untot-Priester der ein PvP-Twink werden soll, daher passte der Name Unnütz im Augenblick ganz gut (Priester die die Arena regelmäßig besuchen wissen was ich meine). Man beachte: Namen sind also ein Thema das mich meistens etwas beschäftigt.


----------



## warlord118 (21. Januar 2009)

moin allerseits

na da bin ich mal gespannt wie alle klassen wieder rumheulen weil der jäger trotz patch immer noch soooo viel schaden macht und ihre klasse nicht /rofl
von grossschreibung halte ich nichts da es zu lange dauert


----------



## fakt0r (21. Januar 2009)

Mir ist eigentlich egal welche Klasse jetzt den meisten Schaden macht und welche nicht. Ich spiele Furorkrieger und bin damit voll und ganz zufrieden. Solange der Spassfaktor nicht verloren geht ist mir eigentlich alles andere egal :-)


----------



## XxEldorianxX (21. Januar 2009)

fakt0r schrieb:


> Mir ist eigentlich egal welche Klasse jetzt den meisten Schaden macht und welche nicht. Ich spiele Furorkrieger und bin damit voll und ganz zufrieden. Solange der Spassfaktor nicht verloren geht ist mir eigentlich alles andere egal :-)




genau so sehe ich das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn es spaß macht ist es mir relativ wieviel schaden ich mache. Natürlich gucke ich schon auf meine dps als dd aber sollte der dk generft werden (wird wohl irgendwann so kommen) ist es mir egal denn er macht dann trotzdem noch viel spaß. 
Die die dauernd flamen nach einem nerf sollten sich überlegen ob WoW das richtige spiel für sie ist....ein spiel soll ja spaß machen^^


----------



## CharlySteven (21. Januar 2009)

hach schön, da hat man mal wieder zeit seine wow vids zu bearbeiten und hochzuladen *g*


----------



## Acuria (21. Januar 2009)

darling schrieb:


> - Hexer-Buff






Was genau für ein Buff ist das? Habe ich etwas überlesen?


----------



## Terlox (21. Januar 2009)

Moin, hab mich eben kurz in WoW eingelogt weil ich schon mal den Patch Installieren wollte, aber tut sich nichts. Wurde der noch nicht drauf gespielt?

Edit: hm ok, kommt nur Authentifizierung und die News sind vom Juni?


----------



## choppy (21. Januar 2009)

Terlox schrieb:


> Moin, hab mich eben kurz in WoW eingelogt weil ich schon mal den Patch Installieren wollte, aber tut sich nichts. Wurde der noch nicht drauf gespielt?
> 
> Edit: hm ok, kommt nur Authentifizierung und die News sind vom Juni?



Jo geht mir auch so sehr komisch


----------



## darling - bealgun (21. Januar 2009)

PAtch kann man schon jetzt installieren, zb von seriöseren Quellen wie 4players. 

zu Acuria: es ging nicht um einen speziellen Buff, sondern nur um die Aussage von ich glaub Ghostcrawler, das die Hexer sich mit 3.1.0 wieder freuen dürfen, weil sie dann wieder mehr Schaden machen sollen. Das Gegenteil von einem Nerf wäre dann ein Buff, nur halt kein einzelner Zauber, sondern eine ver(schlimm?)besserung der Klasse.

zu JahuWaldi: nenn ihn >TomKlotz<. Tom für Totem und Klotz weil sie mir als Gnom immer im weg stehen. Alternativ auch >KlotzTom<


----------



## Sidious75 (21. Januar 2009)

Moin Gähhn, ihch finds ja schon allerhand, dass der Hexer bei patch 3.1.0 weder gebufft werden soll, Blizards lieblingsklasse. So oder so bei all dem gebuffe und generfe wird Blizz nie die richtige Balance zwishcen den Klassen finden weil sie dafür zu dumm sind.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich ess grade legga pizza :x


----------



## Silmarilli (21. Januar 2009)

JahuWaldi schrieb:


> Mein Problem der Woche:
> 
> Nun zum Problem: ich suche einen Namen, irgendwas zusammengesetztes, was lustiges, mit klang, etwas das einem im Gedächtnis bleibt, was mit Style. Solange mir nichts einfällt bin ich RobinsonsDad.
> 
> ...




Also ähm ja ne .... und du suchst gleichgesinnte hier die Hulkhoden oder robinsonshuso genauso lustig, mit klang usw. finden. 
*kopf tisch kopf tisch - weiter penn*


----------



## CharlySteven (21. Januar 2009)

haha blizzard kennt keine monate oO

bei denen ist jetz schon juni!

steht wirklich da^^ öffnet wow und schaut für welchen Tag die da reingeschrieben haben.

Noch lustiger ist das weiter unten steht "keine beta.keys für wotlk verfügbar" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----------------


Sidious75 schrieb:


> Moin Gähhn, ihch finds ja schon allerhand, dass der Hexer bei patch 3.1.0 weder gebufft werden soll, Blizards lieblingsklasse. So oder so bei all dem gebuffe und generfe wird Blizz nie die richtige Balance zwishcen den Klassen finden weil sie dafür zu dumm sind.



spiel was anderes wenns dich nerft!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Januar 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> haha blizzard kennt keine monate oO
> 
> bei denen ist jetz schon juni!
> 
> ...




Jajaja Unser gutes Blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vllt Kommta ja nochn Addon was wotlk Heisst xD Und sie habns gespoilert :>


----------



## Spineshank (21. Januar 2009)

Ja heut is mittwoch und wir haben die letzte woche den großteil damit verbacht Naxx zu gehn, spaß in den inis zu haben und uns gegenseitig zu verbessern.

Der Grund war ganz klar... "kommt leute, morgen versuch ma mal malygos zu legen" Tja gesagt getan. einen raid abend (19-23uhr) dmait verbracht den großen blauen sack zu legen. Leider kein erfolg. Haben ja auch nix anderes erwartet... Malygos first try, keiner kannte den encounter in der Praxis und die ausführung war bei dem rasantem Phasen wechsel sowieso sehr schwer zu beginn.

Tja macht nix, aus fehlern lernt man dachten wir und versuchten ihn am gestern (also DI) um 19:00 erneut. Gesagt getan!

Flask eingeworfen, bisschen an der Sau genascht, und druff. Nach 2 stunden herum Tryn war das raid klima perfekt!
(warum 2 stunden? paar neue leute waren in diesem setup die den boss noch net kannten und 2 mal war der boss verbuggt. [Boss kam auf einmal in der zweiten phase runter und griff die gruppe an...gz und einmal spawnte in der zweiten phase kein schild mehr... deep breath ohne schild is net angenehm])


Von anfänglicher neugier, über in leichten Frust und zum schluss dann "ach kommt der sack liegt jetzt" gerede.


Erste Phase: Beendet nach 2 min

Zweite Phase: Beendet nach knapp 3 min

Doch verdammt! 2 Leute down!

und jetzt kam für mich der bis jetzt schönste moment in WoW:

In der dritten Phase komplette ruhe im ts... ich war voll konzentriert bei der sache und achtete die ganze zeit darauf das sich meine stacks auf dem boss erhöhten. ich war so auf meine energie fixiert das ich kurzzeitig gar net bemerkte das der boss nur mehr 10% life hatte! Ich sah auf seine HP und hoffte das jetzt alles gut geht...


Hier ein kleiner (soweit ich mich erinnern kann) ausschnitt aus dem TS

RL: Blitzwolke, nach rechts ausweichen.
RL: Leute das sieht gut aus konzentriert euch.
RL: der liegt.. der liegt... der liegt.. DER LIIIEEEEEEGT!!!

*Malygos HP sank auf null und ging down*

Alle: JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!! *schrei* *jubel*

Ich sag euch leute das war ein geschrei im TS, ich konnt mich auch nicht mehr zurück halten und schrie ins mikro rein, mir stieg die gänsehaut auf und mir lief es kalt den rücken runter so ein geiles feeling war das! 

Ein paar begeisterte WoW spieler (und leidenschaftliche Northwind fans :> ) aus meiner umgebung waren zu diesem Zeitpunkt bei mir und verfolgten den raid auf meinem fernseh mit und sprangen vom sofa auf als der down gind und jubelten... einfach geil! ich weiß auch net WoW is nur ein game aber es war einfach zu geil als der down ging.

Meine freundin sagte auch das sie gar net wusste warum sie schrie sie musste einfach als das ding down ging.



Danke Northwind, das ich dabei sein durfte! Danke für die absolut tolle Raidleitung und den sehr guten zusammenhalt und den sehr guten playskill der Gruppe die wir hatten. 

Danke einfach das ich bei diesem Epischen Moment dabei sein durfte!

MFG Kurtkuhbain, Northwind, EU - Mannoroth



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (21. Januar 2009)

dann gz, zum sicherlich wotlk 10er contect clear^^

-------


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Januar 2009)

Krass Was ein Neuer WoW Launcher O_O


----------



## Sidious75 (21. Januar 2009)

Herzliches grazi zum Malygos kill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith meint:

Hey CharlySteven, dich kenn ich doch xD


----------



## CharlySteven (21. Januar 2009)

mein bestes erlebniss war als wir thaddeus down hatten, arge lag probleme, paar leute sind gestorben so das wir den boss sicherlich cniht vor den enrage legen konnten, enrage kam. halber raid tot, 5% fast ganzer raid tot ausser 2leute  2%. sie hauen weiter drauf (heal+tank+dots^^) , 1%, 0% down. das war ein geschrei^^. war einfach nur sehr geil das ein healer den gelegt hat^^. Nach den Kill sagte dann der Tank das er einfahc alle seine tasten gedrückt hat um so viel wie möglich schaden zu machen^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidious75 (21. Januar 2009)

So hab erstmal patch geladen und installiert. Krass, der launcher sieht wirklich anders aus, echt Nordendisch *g


----------



## Acuria (21. Januar 2009)

darling schrieb:


> zu Acuria: es ging nicht um einen speziellen Buff, sondern nur um die Aussage von ich glaub Ghostcrawler, das die Hexer sich mit 3.1.0 wieder freuen dürfen, weil sie dann wieder mehr Schaden machen sollen. Das Gegenteil von einem Nerf wäre dann ein Buff, nur halt kein einzelner Zauber, sondern eine ver(schlimm?)besserung der Klasse.




Hättest du da eine Quelle für mich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Lieben gruß


----------



## Spineshank (21. Januar 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> ...Nach den Kill sagte dann der Tank das er einfahc alle seine tasten gedrückt hat um so viel wie möglich schaden zu machen^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sehr geil die aussage gefällt mir  xD

*kopf Tastatur hämmer* soll ja DER dmg boost im neuem Patch werden xD zu geil!


----------



## Acuria (21. Januar 2009)

Für alle anderen die Probleme beim Patchdownload hatten:



Ihr müsst WOW über den Launcher starten sonst geht es nicht.
C:/Programme/World of Warcraft/launcher.exe


----------



## Wowpirat (21. Januar 2009)

eben fertig geworden mit dem patchdownload und der installation(natürlich über den launcher).

dann sowas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vivián-Rexxar (21. Januar 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Für alle anderen die Probleme beim Patchdownload hatten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





danke :-) hat geklappt! war schon am verzweifeln da nach dem Repair immernoch die Meldung kam das WoW kaputt is und ich neu installieren solle

LG

Vivi


----------



## Needed (21. Januar 2009)

der download hat bei mir ohne probleme gefunzt.. =)


----------



## Xyliandra (21. Januar 2009)

Wowpirat schrieb:


> eben fertig geworden mit dem patchdownload und der installation(natürlich über den launcher).
> 
> dann sowas:
> 
> ...




same 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann weiß ich aber jetz dass es nicht an der wowsource liegt, sondern an der Wartungsmeldung vom 24.06 !! ^^


----------



## Schator (21. Januar 2009)

liegt wohl daran, das die serverversion noch nicht auf 3.0.8 ist, sondern noch bei 3.0.3


----------



## Gnorfal (21. Januar 2009)

> same wink.gif dann weiß ich aber jetz dass es nicht an der wowsource liegt, sondern an der Wartungsmeldung vom 24.06 !! ^^


in dem Fall: GZ zur Erkenntnis, das haben Dir 4 andere in Deinem Thread versucht zu erklären.....kann der dann jetzt geclosed werden?


----------



## Sidious75 (21. Januar 2009)

Das könnte sein ja, ich versuchs gleich mal.

Das gleiche, liegt daran ,d ass die Server noch nicht auf Version 3.0.8 geuppt wurden.
Warum steht beim loginfenster eigendlich zeugs wie 4. arenasaison und beta.


----------



## Maine- (21. Januar 2009)

habt ihr das alle über den launcher gedownloadet? bei mit dauert das irre laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang oO


----------



## Sidious75 (21. Januar 2009)

Maine, also ich hab den Patch von Wowsource.4players.de da hol ich mir die Patches immer


----------



## Gnorfal (21. Januar 2009)

> habt ihr das alle über den launcher gedownloadet? bei mit dauert das irre laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang oO


ist der Bäcker im Ort wirklich der einzige, der Dir Brötchen verkaufen kann?O_o


----------



## Rakanisha (21. Januar 2009)

Maine- schrieb:


> habt ihr das alle über den launcher gedownloadet? bei mit dauert das irre laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang oO



nö von ner 3 anbieter seite. der blizz patcher hat bei mir auch ewig gedauert


----------



## Serinara (21. Januar 2009)

Miiiiiiiiiiiiittwooooooooooooooooch!!!!

Jeah!!!!

Ich liebe den Mittwochsthreat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skusselbutt (21. Januar 2009)

moin!

ich sitze in Arbeit, darf heute Abend meinen Sport machen und dann schau ich gleich mal was mein Druide jetzt an Rüstung hat (nach meiner Rechnung 4000 mehr, dafür weniger HP wegen nerf von den Handschuhen der HDZ4-Quest -.-  ) aber natürlich in der Hoffnung dass man überhaupt reinkommt, never play on patchday....

und zum downloader: die letzten Patche allesammt damit runtergeladen, gar keine Probleme - und bei knappen 60 MB sowieso kein Ding, 5 bis 10 Minuten und gut ist (in bester Hoffnung dass es heute auch so sein wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Sidious75 (21. Januar 2009)

Moinsen leute^^ Ich sitz schon seit einer Weile da und trink meinen Cappuchino^^


----------



## Satania666 (21. Januar 2009)

wenn ich den patch von ner anderen seite runter lade, was muss ich dann damit machen? einfach entpacken und in den wow ordner? oder muss der nochmal in nen speziellen ordner rein?


danke für hilfe


----------



## Natsumee (21. Januar 2009)

ich hoffe die server sind down bis 16.00 da haben die mods keinen grund den thread zu schliesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wobei letzte woche haben sie es recht spät aufgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


naja allen einen guten morgen


----------



## Natsumee (21. Januar 2009)

Satania666 schrieb:


> wenn ich den patch von ner anderen seite runter lade, was muss ich dann damit machen? einfach entpacken und in den wow ordner? oder muss der nochmal in nen speziellen ordner rein?
> 
> 
> danke für hilfe




lass es einfach^^ lade es über blizzard runter ganz normal der patch ist ja nicht gross


----------



## wardamon (21. Januar 2009)

Endlich wieder Mittwoch...grins....

Ich kann gemütlich den Blödsinn aller süchties lesen und Kaffe trinken während ich auf wow warte......

Zum Glück bin ich nicht so süchtig....... Wann gehts wieder los, nervös Nägel kaue, anfange zu schwitzen, will zocken....grins


----------



## Sonsbecker (21. Januar 2009)

Moin zusammen,

Kaffee, Eier, Brezn und Croissants für alle


(__________________________)², 000000000. &&&&&&&&, §§§§§§§§§§§§

bedient Euch, und ausnahmsweise Kaffee anstatt Tee trinken beim warten.

Schaffen sie 11 Uhr? 

Ich wette 2 Flaschen Pommes, das es 13 Uhr wird


----------



## Skusselbutt (21. Januar 2009)

Satania666 schrieb:


> wenn ich den patch von ner anderen seite runter lade, was muss ich dann damit machen? einfach entpacken und in den wow ordner? oder muss der nochmal in nen speziellen ordner rein?
> 
> 
> danke für hilfe



entweder du lädst direkt mit downloader runter (60 mb sind kein Unding) oder du startest ihn ganz kurz, dann siehst du wo er das zeug hinspeichert, speicherst da dann das entpackte hin und freust dich des Patches


----------



## wardamon (21. Januar 2009)

Ich wette 2 Flaschen Pommes, das es 13 Uhr wird

Bekomme ich denn dazu auch ne Stange Majo?


----------



## Skusselbutt (21. Januar 2009)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Kaffee, Eier, Brezn und Croissants für alle
> 
> ...



da kann man glatt froh sein dass man bis ca 17:00 nicht daheim ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master of madness (21. Januar 2009)

dere burschen mittwoch is und i wart in da schule das ich heim kann wie gehts euch so ?^^


----------



## Satania666 (21. Januar 2009)

danke fein

*kaffeeundcroissantklau*


----------



## Darequi (21. Januar 2009)

.... ich wollt euch sagen, es ist immer noch Mittwoch .. und Malle ist immer noch down, ich hab schon 3.0.8 installiert und warte sehnsüchtig auf den Restart!
*heul*


----------



## .Blôôdy. (21. Januar 2009)

der neue Launcher is toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidious75 (21. Januar 2009)

Nana , freut euch nicht zu früh, wär froh, wenn Madmortem ab 11 Uhr tuckern würde^^ will noch die 2 restlichen lvl s  bis 80 schaffen bis heute 22 urh abends^^


----------



## Darequi (21. Januar 2009)

ohne Newscenter ist er aber noch ziemlich leer.


----------



## Shataar (21. Januar 2009)

moin moin zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wollt schon lange mal was in der fred schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidious75 (21. Januar 2009)

Jo da hast vom Launcher ne Blaue Wand, weil die Wow-europe seite ebenfalls gewartet wird.

Such aber mal in google  neuer wow launcher,  hab  bei mmocluster ein Bild von  ihm mit Newscenter gesehn , der schaut verdammt nett aus.


----------



## .Blôôdy. (21. Januar 2009)

wie immern noch kein newscenter ich hab zuletzt um 6 uhr geschaut^^


----------



## Robin_l1987 (21. Januar 2009)

Ich kann mich nicht einloggen,gibt es wow nicht mehr ? sind meine chars gelöscht oder wurde ich gebannt ? ich bin süchtig und würde es nicht verkraften wenn ich kein WOW mehr zocken könnte
hilfe 










kleiner spass ...  ^^ 
Ick freu mich schon voll auf den Patch weil ich derzeit nur Heal schami  zock und am leveln bin,so kann ich dann wenigstens im 2. Baum ele skillen so brauch ich  zumindest kein extra equip ...
hach ja das leben is schön ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidious75 (21. Januar 2009)

Bloody, normal sollte im Launcher die ganzen News stehen, aber wenn du auf www.wow-europe.com gehst wirste feststellen, dass da Seita imho down ist^^

Ich freu mich auch , geh heute mit meinem Ally char den Robosschreiter farmen^^ wenn Oscar denn 80 ist. Vorher nicht.


----------



## .Blôôdy. (21. Januar 2009)

@Robin:
Der zweite skill three kommmt erst mit 3.1.0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darequi (21. Januar 2009)

dann würd ich sagen, spielt bei FTP ne Runde gegen mich Poker ... 
Ich spiel auch gern gegen Ingame Gold .. *sfg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nein, spass..
warten wir auf den Server-Up, ich denk, ich werd mal nen DK auf irgendnem Server errichten, der früher Up is


----------



## .Blôôdy. (21. Januar 2009)

Ne DK gilde von buffis auf Garosh? xD


----------



## Darequi (21. Januar 2009)

Ich wär dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stpauli (21. Januar 2009)

MOin . wird es mit dem atch endlich die restlichen 4 koch rezepte geben damit ich chefkoch werden kann ?Ein Hoch auf den Koch!


----------



## Barr (21. Januar 2009)

Moin in die Runde


Ich dachte grad ich schlafen noch aber in der infobox von blizz steht echt was von 24/06 und arena season 4  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich frag mich welche Raufpflegerin sich da verewigt hat

gruß Barr


----------



## Darequi (21. Januar 2009)

Raufpflegerin  Who ?


----------



## WarriMage (21. Januar 2009)

Einer von euch vielleicht ne Ahnung inwiefern der Gnomische Blitzgenerator genau gebufft wird? Also wieviel Castzeit der verliert und wieviel Cooldown? 

Danke schon ma für die Antworten


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> @Robin:
> Der zweite skill three kommmt erst mit 3.1.0
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




WAS??? NEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidious75 (21. Januar 2009)

Was mich angeht ich kann auch gut ohne wow sein, mein heutiges Ziel is halt 80, aber vllt schlaf ich gleich ein vor müdigkeit, trotz kafe und dann ist das mit dem Ziel dahin für heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2 Lvls an einem Tag, da muss ich Vollgas geben

Tante Edith meint : Wär ja auch mal Zeit, wenn das Versprochene Tanzstudio kommt, Oscar benötigt dringend einen anderen Tanzstil als den den er hat.^^


----------



## Scyen (21. Januar 2009)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> Was mich angeht ich kann auch gut ohne wow sein, mein heutiges Ziel is halt 80, aber vllt schlaf ich gleich ein vor müdigkeit, trotz kafe und dann ist das mit dem Ziel dahin für heute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Müdigkeit? Wofür gibts RedBull (scheisse Schleichwerbung)

obwohl zugegeben 2 lvls an einem tag schon tatsächlich hart sind ich hab bei release (ohne erhohlung!) jeweils 1,5 level pro tag geschafft.

Das schaffst du schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darequi (21. Januar 2009)

na sicher, dual skill kommt erst mit 3010... also noch nen bisserl warten, aber was ich gerade aufgrund meines Koffeinmangel nich in den Kopf krieg iss der Heldentum - Ehre tausch..


----------



## Sidious75 (21. Januar 2009)

Danke, Scyen werd ich au^^ 77-78 hab ich auch an einem Tag gemacht, letzte wce als ich Urlaub hatte Tag und nacht dran und dann hab ich ziemlich lange geschlafen, das hat dann meine süsse genervt weil die eigendlich noch was wollte^^


----------



## Sonsbecker (21. Januar 2009)

wardamon schrieb:


> Ich wette 2 Flaschen Pommes, das es 13 Uhr wird
> 
> Bekomme ich denn dazu auch ne Stange Majo?



na sicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem freue ich mich auf den Hinkelstein, den mein Hexer nun bekommt, werde ihn wohl in Obelix umbenennen *g


----------



## Hellraiser1488 (21. Januar 2009)

ich habe einfach mal versucht mich nach dem runterladen des neuen patches einzuloggen...
da stand dann plötzlich dass die spielversion nicht erkannt worden ist!
weiß jmd was das zu bedeuten hat?
liegt es daran weil die server noch nciht online sind?
nebenbei, ja es ist eine original version


----------



## .Blôôdy. (21. Januar 2009)

was wollte sie denn und wiso seit ihr alle daheim ich sitz in der arbeit >.<


----------



## Darequi (21. Januar 2009)

Hellraiser1488 schrieb:


> liegt es daran weil die server noch nciht online sind?
> nebenbei, ja es ist eine original version



genau, die Server sind noch nicht auf 3.0.8  online ...

+++++++

<- Ich mach Fernabitur *gg* 32 Monate zu Hause, bloody


----------



## Sidious75 (21. Januar 2009)

Hellrraiser, das ist deshalb, weil die Server noch nicht updated wurden. Kommt wohl noch.

Bloody, du weisst schon, das worüber man nicht so gern spricht. es fänkt mit S an xD


----------



## Hellraiser1488 (21. Januar 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> genau, die Server sind noch nicht auf 3.0.8  online ...



gut dachte schon irgendetwas spinnt bei mir wieder rum
danke


----------



## Darequi (21. Januar 2009)

die wichtigste Frage ist doch, gehe ich mit A4 mit, wenn 4 6 J aufm Tisch liegt?


----------



## Shieldbreak (21. Januar 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> na sicher, dual skill kommt erst mit 3010... also noch nen bisserl warten, aber was ich gerade aufgrund meines Koffeinmangel nich in den Kopf krieg iss der Heldentum - Ehre tausch..



Du kannst nur 25er "Ehre" in 5er "Heldentum" im Verhältnis 1:1 tauschen


----------



## .Blôôdy. (21. Januar 2009)

juhu dann bekomm ich mein T7 schneller xD scheiß auf T7,5 ^^


----------



## Darequi (21. Januar 2009)

> Du kannst nur 25er "Ehre" in 5er "Heldentum" im Verhältnis 1:1 tauschen



Also downgraden? Wieso sollte ich das tun?


----------



## BabyMilk (21. Januar 2009)

Wenn ihr Langeweile habt, schaut doch mal in mein Profil. xD 
*Schleichwerbung mach*


----------



## fraudani (21. Januar 2009)

Ich hab grad schon mal den Patch gedownloaded und die ganzen Benutzerbestimmungen angenommen, damit ich das alles später nicht machen muß. Als ich dann am Einloggbildschirm angekommen bin und gerade auf "beenden" drücken wollte, mußte ich doch mal hinschauen... links im kleinen Fenster, in dem immer die Wartungsinfos etc. stehen, steht 24. Juni und dass keine Anmeldungen zur Beta von Wotlk angenommen werden.

Ok, die Wartungsarbeiten laufen noch, aber 24. Juni? Beta von Wotlk? Wo haben die dieses "Wartungsfenster" denn ausgegraben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shieldbreak (21. Januar 2009)

ka ist halt so von Blizz eingeführt worden.


----------



## BabyMilk (21. Januar 2009)

LOL


----------



## Hellraiser1488 (21. Januar 2009)

fraudani schrieb:


> Ich hab grad schon mal den Patch gedownloaded und die ganzen Benutzerbestimmungen angenommen, damit ich das alles später nicht machen muß. Als ich dann am Einloggbildschirm angekommen bin und gerade auf "beenden" drücken wollte, mußte ich doch mal hinschauen... links im kleinen Fenster, in dem immer die Wartungsinfos etc. stehen, steht 24. Juni und dass keine Anmeldungen zur Beta von Wotlk angenommen werden.
> 
> Ok, die Wartungsarbeiten laufen noch, aber 24. Juni? Beta von Wotlk? Wo haben die dieses "Wartungsfenster" denn ausgegraben?
> 
> ...



xD habe ich auch gelesen und mich gewundert^^


----------



## .Blôôdy. (21. Januar 2009)

*<MMORPG Spieler>Lieber Dr. Buffed.de , stirbt mein Main Charakter, wenn ich auslogge oder wird er eifersüchtig, wenn ich mit einem Twink spiele?*

<Dr. Buffed.de>Lieber MMORPG Spieler nein dein Charakter stirbt nicht er sucht sich einen warmen platz unter einer Brücke und schläft bis du zurück kommst. Eifersüchtig wird er bestimmt auch nicht, denn er vergnügt sich in der zeit wo du Twinkst in Orgrimmar oder Eisenschmiede und verbringt seine zeit mit BlackJack und Nutten vielleicht hat er auch noch ein Glas JimBeam


----------



## Shataar (21. Januar 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/news/8755/wow-krise-am-tausendwintersee

das wird ja was^^


----------



## Sidious75 (21. Januar 2009)

Rofl, sich kringelt vor Lachen.

Btw: Lirgt ein Ally tot im Keller war der Hordi wieder schneller, liegt der Hordy tot daneben hat der Ally 5 Kollegen.

Was macht ein Untoter auf dem Fussballfeld? Er fault.

Edit: Ach du heiliger Bimmbamm, vllt habt ihr recht und die Eu-Server  kommen heut vllt  spät oder garnet on, wegen der 1000Winter Sache.

Das mit der Todesritter Sache auf einem Beliebigen server ist aloso auch nicht richtig implementiert,  also blizz entweder macht ihr halbe oder ganze sachen. -.-


----------



## Master of madness (21. Januar 2009)

fraudani schrieb:


> Ich hab grad schon mal den Patch gedownloaded und die ganzen Benutzerbestimmungen angenommen, damit ich das alles später nicht machen muß. Als ich dann am Einloggbildschirm angekommen bin und gerade auf "beenden" drücken wollte, mußte ich doch mal hinschauen... links im kleinen Fenster, in dem immer die Wartungsinfos etc. stehen, steht 24. Juni und dass keine Anmeldungen zur Beta von Wotlk angenommen werden.
> 
> Ok, die Wartungsarbeiten laufen noch, aber 24. Juni? Beta von Wotlk? Wo haben die dieses "Wartungsfenster" denn ausgegraben?
> 
> ...


pssst seit neuestem gibts nur noch beta key für die neuen patches und da muss man sich anmelden und so


----------



## Darequi (21. Januar 2009)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> *<MMORPG Spieler>Lieber Dr. Buffed.de , stirbt mein Main Charakter, wenn ich auslogge oder wird er eifersüchtig, wenn ich mit einem Twink spiele?*
> 
> <Dr. Buffed.de>Lieber MMORPG Spieler nein dein Charakter stirbt nicht er sucht sich einen warmen platz unter einer Brücke und schläft bis du zurück kommst. Eifersüchtig wird er bestimmt auch nicht, denn er vergnügt sich in der zeit wo du Twinkst in Orgrimmar oder Eisenschmiede und verbringt seine zeit mit BlackJack und Nutten vielleicht hat er auch noch ein Glas JimBeam




Vielen Dank für die Beantwortung meiner Sig, und ich denke nicht, das er in IF rumlungert, er ist ein Paladin, und sowas macht er nicht!


----------



## Shataar (21. Januar 2009)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> Was macht ein Untoter auf dem Fussballfeld? Er fault.



der ist ja mal geil xD


----------



## Meredithe (21. Januar 2009)

Shataar schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/news/8755/wow-krise-am-tausendwintersee
> 
> das wird ja was^^





Na toll -.- Juhu ^^ ich hoff mal Die Horde hat nich die Festung dann gibts keine Splitter -.- Naja mal sehen was Blizz da tun wird.... 
*Grmf*


----------



## Scyen (21. Januar 2009)

Shataar schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/news/8755/wow-krise-am-tausendwintersee
> 
> das wird ja was^^



Jo da hab ich doch gleich mal richtig fett bock zu zocken.

Übrigens bin ich auf frostwolf (der ist voll) und allein dort ist der Tausendwintersee kein BG sondern eher nen schachschpiel weil man eh nur alle 5 sek wegen den laggs casten kann....

komm mir ja vor wie aufm betaserver damals wenn ich mir das so durchlese ^^


----------



## WarriMage (21. Januar 2009)

Der is alt :x eigentlich is das nen Leprawitz...


----------



## Hellraiser1488 (21. Januar 2009)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Na toll -.- Juhu ^^ ich hoff mal Die Horde hat nich die Festung dann gibts keine Splitter -.- Naja mal sehen was Blizz da tun wird....
> *Grmf*



hoffe auch dass die allys die festung haben^^


----------



## WarriMage (21. Januar 2009)

Jo Scyen , willkommen im Club <---- Azshara


----------



## Meredithe (21. Januar 2009)

Also ich Spiel auf Alextrasza... da isses in 1k winter auch immer voll... Lags halten sich bei mir aber in grenzen...


----------



## Darequi (21. Januar 2009)

Shataar schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/news/8755/wow-krise-am-tausendwintersee
> 
> das wird ja was^^




Dann würde ich : https://www.youplayorwepay.com/ empfehlen


----------



## Robin_l1987 (21. Januar 2009)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> @Robin:
> Der zweite skill three kommmt erst mit 3.1.0
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





 Danke nu haste mir den tag versaut .. da bin ich schon 80 dann isses mir eh ladde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dann muss ich ja nicht mehr groß questen


----------



## Sidious75 (21. Januar 2009)

Jo ich weiss, der ist vom Leprawitz abgekupfert und hab ich mal im I-net gelesen^^


----------



## Daultrabomb (21. Januar 2009)

Jetzt wird schon die WoW Hp runter gefahren damit man da nicht rum flamen kann. Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidious75 (21. Januar 2009)

Die is doch schons eit den Wartungsarbeiten um 3 down.


----------



## Hellraiser1488 (21. Januar 2009)

Daultrabomb schrieb:


> Jetzt wird schon die WoW Hp runter gefahren damit man da nicht rum flamen kann. Schade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die ist immer down wenn wartungsarbeiten sind


----------



## Shataar (21. Januar 2009)

der neue launcher ist ja wirklich schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtdrache (21. Januar 2009)

Ist schon in dun morogh schlimm die dauerlags und serverkicks in 1000winter-

auch bei städteraids kommt es wiederhollt zu serverdowns.


----------



## Ungodly (21. Januar 2009)

Ironie on:

Mimimi, mein Server geht nicht...
Warum issn der down?
Mimimi kann ja nicht war sein...

Ironie off:


So ich werde jetzt mal gepflegt Frühstücken, Kaffee machen, heute Abend nen Login machen, weil früher wirds sicherlich nix, wenns schon im Vorfeld Probs gibt. Aber ich nehms gelassen.

1. Mir bleibt eh nix anderes übrig.
2. Es gibt auch noch das RL.
3. Nach 4 jahren WoW iss man abgehärtet.

Alles wird gut...



P.S: Warum sind die Server nochmal down?^^


----------



## Meredithe (21. Januar 2009)

Und ich dachte immer bei uns laggts so derbe... Dagegen läufts ja flüssig bei uns...


----------



## Sidious75 (21. Januar 2009)

Auf Maddi ha bich bisher keine Serverdowns bei Städteraids erlebt. War 2x bei deenen dabei, haben alle Bosse gemacht


----------



## Valagash (21. Januar 2009)

ich versteh nicht warum sie tausendwinter nicht zu einem eigenen bg (wie alterac & co) gemacht haben, wenn sie in der offenen welt nur probleme damit haben -.-

das kann ja lustig werden, wenn es auf n patch jetzt gleich auch noch hotfixes gibt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saucoireion (21. Januar 2009)

NEIN!

und ich dachte mir so: nochmal schön vor der Schule für ne stunde einloggen und Twinken. Hab voll verplant, das heute Mittwoch ist... son mist... Da hätt ich ja noch länger schlafen können...


----------



## Cradle01 (21. Januar 2009)

Moin moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Januar 2009)

jo tausendwinter ist schon krass 

war da 1x nie mehr gegen ende konnte man kaum noch spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidious75 (21. Januar 2009)

Das beste wärs wohl Tausendwinter in ein instanziertes Bg wie zb der Strand der Uralten umzuwandeln.


----------



## Master of madness (21. Januar 2009)

Ungodly schrieb:


> Ironie on:
> 
> 1. Mir bleibt eh nix anderes übrig.
> 2. Es gibt auch noch das RL.
> 3. Nach 4 jahren WoW iss man abgehärtet.


aaaaaaahhh ein pvpler


----------



## Saucoireion (21. Januar 2009)

^^


----------



## Aitaro (21. Januar 2009)

bis nächste woche hat der thread 1mio aufrufe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*kaffee mach* ^^

//edit;

juhu neue seite begonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master of madness (21. Januar 2009)

da fällt ma ein weis einer ne gute seite wo ich ma elfenlied und so anschaun/downloaden kann und bitte keine links auf youtube es se denn es sind komplette folgen in einem vid


----------



## stpauli (21. Januar 2009)

mimimimimimi


ty


----------



## Coolrambo (21. Januar 2009)

ma sehen wie es bei uns wird ob wir auch probleme haben werden mit 1kwinter... wenn es so sein sollte dann hoffe ich das wenigstens meine Fraktion die Burg haben wird... ansonsten is sicherlich diese woche nix mehr mit archa legen -.- ....

naja ich bin gespannt...


----------



## Aitaro (21. Januar 2009)

Master schrieb:


> da fällt ma ein weis einer ne gute seite wo ich ma elfenlied und so anschaun/downloaden kann und bitte keine links auf youtube es se denn es sind komplette folgen in einem vid




versuchs ma da http://anime-loads.org/ 

*ouran high guckt* ^^


----------



## Shataar (21. Januar 2009)

stpauli schrieb:


> mimimimimimi
> 
> 
> ty



das wäre dann auch erledigt^^


----------



## Darequi (21. Januar 2009)

stpauli schrieb:


> mimimimimimi
> 
> 
> ty




nu werd ich noch ganz weich zwischen den ohren


edit : Auch wenn das Freude schöner Götterfunken ist...


----------



## Scyen (21. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jo tausendwinter ist schon krass
> 
> war da 1x nie mehr gegen ende konnte man kaum noch spielen
> 
> ...



Du Terrodarianer weist nicht mal was es ist ein lagg zu haben! Gott bin ich froh von dem server so gut wie weg zu sein (nur ein paar twinks noch...)


----------



## Shataar (21. Januar 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> nu werd ich noch ganz weich zwischen den ohren
> 
> 
> edit : Auch wenn das Freude schöner Götterfunken ist...



aber das ist schon ein ohrwurm habs mir jetzt schon 5 mal angehört xD


----------



## Crav3n (21. Januar 2009)

Guten MOrgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darequi (21. Januar 2009)

Shataar schrieb:


> aber das ist schon ein ohrwurm habs mir jetzt schon 5 mal angehört xD




Da hör ich mir lieber das hier an ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNM8iusiTvM
(auch wenn es nix mit wow zu tun hat @ edit

btw. moin Crav


----------



## Sidious75 (21. Januar 2009)

Moinsen Crav3n.

bin echt mal gespannt, was um 11 uhr in knapp 2 Stunden  los sein wird.


----------



## Brightwhite (21. Januar 2009)

Hurra ... endlich Patch 3.0.8 ^^

Easy Bergbau-Mode ich komme


----------



## Cradle01 (21. Januar 2009)

Gibts eigendlich auch neue Ausrüstung für DK ?


----------



## Scyen (21. Januar 2009)

Brightwhite schrieb:


> Hurra ... endlich Patch 3.0.8 ^^
> 
> Easy Bergbau-Mode ich komme



Stimmt da war ja was ^^

Und juwes bekommen jetzt nen schönes neues Rezept mit den man ganz locker Rare gems holen kann *jibiiiii* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shataar (21. Januar 2009)

wenn ihr langeweile habt schaut ich das mal an^^ White boys can't dance =D


----------



## Acuria (21. Januar 2009)

Hehe ^^


----------



## Sidious75 (21. Januar 2009)

Ich fand ja die Variante wo man mehrmals für erz auf ein Vorkommen draufklopfen musste bbesser, es entsprach mehr dem roleplay, und das obwohl ich kein Rollenplayer bin aber wer haut zb im Rl 1x mit der Axt in nen Baumstamm zbddder föllt nach einem schlag um, das geht RL garnicht, da schlägt man mehrmals in die Kerbe und setzt Keile, damit der Baum nicht auf die seite fällt wo der Holzfäller ist.

Das war jetzt nurn Beispiel


----------



## Silmarilli (21. Januar 2009)

moin moin @ all
Na wie is die allgemeine Laune :-(

öhm gibts wirklich leute die sich auf die kakke von patch freuen? Ich bin im Raid Jäger und das Gildenbärchen für die fünfer ... naja nachdem ich kein Fan von theoretischen rechnerein bin die ich sowieso verbocken würd und dann auf irgendwelche Werte komm hab ich mir das mal beim Bärchen erspart
Aber den Jäger-Nerf konnt man ohne Rechnen rauslesen.
und den Rest .... naja Tausendwinter abschalten is mir auf alle fälle lieber als weiterhin lags zum Quadrat. und an Naxx solln se mal was drehen. Wenn mitten in den Boss-fights auf einmal 2 Heiler aus der Ini geportet werden .... not so funny. oder der halbe Raid hat auf einmal Diashow ... dieses Phänomen taucht witzigerweise immer in boss-fights auf .... disco's im 5 sekunden takt .... da macht raiden echt keinen spaß.

jo nu ... auch wenn ich mir denken kann das mein Senf schon in 20 anderen Threads auf alte aufgebackene brötchen geschmiert wurde ... aber ich wollt meinen Unmut dahingehend auch mal irgendwo kund tun ... und hier is ja thema ffa :-)

Worüber man sich freuen kann is das se den einen oder anderen Bug im Achievment - System anscheinend fixen "wollen". was mir persönlich latte is aber einige aus der gilde würds freuen.

Mats von den Craftern werden teilweise ziemlich verteuert was echt müll is.
und ich hoffe se drehen die Dropp-Chance von arktischen Pelzen wieder rauf wenn der Patch sitzt ... weil wenn ich gestern nach 2 stunden farmen einen in der Tasche gehabt hätte hätt ich schon geglaubt das se die Pelze abgeschafft hätten. ja ja ich weiss das is ne frage von dropp-glück versus dropp-chance aber naja ... wenn ich zwei stunden früher gefarmt hab auf meine art und weise dann waren da 5 bis 15 pelze in der Tasche.

Is euch dahingehend auch was aufgefallen?

lg Sily 

P.S. immer her mit den News von dennen die daheim hocken ... wie schauts aus mit 11 uhr? .-)


----------



## enigma7931 (21. Januar 2009)

morgen zusammen. hab da mal ne frage. hat der downliad des patches bei euch lange gedauert? ich sitze jetzt schon länger hier und der ist erst bei 9%.


----------



## ipercoop (21. Januar 2009)

Patch patch patch jippi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es dauert aber so lange ...


----------



## Asfalot (21. Januar 2009)

Gegenbeispiel:

Hau mal im RL einen mit deinem Streitkolben ordentlich auf den Bretzel. Der haut dann meisst auch nicht zurück sondern ist down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder Sattel mal im RL den nächsten Storch und schau ob er abhebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry das soll kein Flame sein, aber das Game mit RL vergleichen hinkt hinten und vorne.


----------



## Vitany2910 (21. Januar 2009)

das mit dem ehre gegen heldentum (oder so) hab ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden... wo kann man seine ehre gegen heldentum eintauschen? weswegen? gibts da was tolles für?


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (21. Januar 2009)

Vitany2910 schrieb:


> das mit dem ehre gegen heldentum (oder so) hab ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden... wo kann man seine ehre gegen heldentum eintauschen? weswegen? gibts da was tolles für?



Emblem es Heldentums kannst du gegen Emblem der Ehre tauschen.

Guten Morgen zusammen!


----------



## Shataar (21. Januar 2009)

Vitany2910 schrieb:


> das mit dem ehre gegen heldentum (oder so) hab ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden... wo kann man seine ehre gegen heldentum eintauschen? weswegen? gibts da was tolles für?



 eig bringt es nichts du tauschst halt ein emblem der ehre gegen ein eblem des heldentum so gesehen schwachsinn


----------



## Semetor (21. Januar 2009)

Falschrum (= Dir aber auch nen guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acuria (21. Januar 2009)

Is mir auch gerade durch den Kop gegangen aber es gibt bestimmt sammler die irgendwann mal alle Setteile haben wollen oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scyen (21. Januar 2009)

Vitany2910 schrieb:


> das mit dem ehre gegen heldentum (oder so) hab ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden... wo kann man seine ehre gegen heldentum eintauschen? weswegen? gibts da was tolles für?



Also du tauscht 25er marken gegen 10 marken 1:1

praktisch den euro mit den us dollar 1:1 tauschen (wers noch nicht gemerkt hat - das wäre ne blöde idee)

für die 10er marken kannste dir sachen für deine twinks kaufen bzw. für dich (trinket, nebenhand etc.)


----------



## Vitany2910 (21. Januar 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Emblem es Heldentums kannst du gegen Emblem der Ehre tauschen.
> 
> Guten Morgen zusammen!




aaaah so, danke.... jetzt hab ich das auch kapiert (noch nicht genug kaffee^^) hab schon gedacht, damit wären die ehrenpunkte von den schlachtfeldern gemeint, da hätte ich ja einiges zu tun^^


----------



## Xelyna (21. Januar 2009)

Moin - freut sich noch jemand so fast gar nicht auf den Patch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (21. Januar 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Moin - freut sich noch jemand so fast gar nicht auf den Patch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmm79 (21. Januar 2009)

Shataar schrieb:


> eig bringt es nichts du tauschst halt ein emblem der ehre gegen ein eblem des heldentum so gesehen schwachsinn



naja, der sind ist das du dir für die niedrigeren marken, dinge wie das mount und accountgebundene gegenstände holen kannst und gems kommen glaub auch dazu mit dem patch.
die anderen sind ja eigentlich für die katz, wenn du die paar items oder bereits was besseres hast.


----------



## .Blôôdy. (21. Januar 2009)

why auf den patch freuen der is doch dchon da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aso und ich hab 5 minuten zum patchen gebraucht xD


----------



## Sidious75 (21. Januar 2009)

Asfalot hast ja recht, wollt das nur verdeutlichen.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (21. Januar 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Moin - freut sich noch jemand so fast gar nicht auf den Patch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich freu mich auch nicht.... 

Das einzige wo ich mich drauf freu ist das das Anub'arak achievment von 2 auf 4 minuten geändert wird, heut abend gibts dann nen roten Proto xD


----------



## Pegasos (21. Januar 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auch nicht....







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## manjari (21. Januar 2009)

ich lass mich einfach ma ne runde überraschen :>


----------



## Cradle01 (21. Januar 2009)

sind wir doch mal ehrlich, dieser Patch wird wieder mal nicht alles beheben und die Diskussionen gehen von vorne los: die Klasse ist stärker,jene schwächer usw


----------



## BabyMilk (21. Januar 2009)

Also, ich sehe es so. 
Ich bezahle aufgerundete 15 Euro pro monat für ein Spiel, wo ich Spaß haben möchte.
Wenn es zu Serverdowns kommt oder es laggt, bin ich mit dem Support unzufrieden, wenn es dauerhaft ist.
Was zur Zeit mit Tausendwinter und den Städteraids der Fall ist.

Ich erwarte von etwas, dass ich Geld investiere auch etwas als Kunde. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger, dass hat nichts mit RL Probs oder sonstigem zu tun.

Und sorry, auch die Leute, die vll.t arbeitslos sind und zocken, woher willst Du nicht wissen, ob das bei denen der Fall ist, dass sie z.B. schwerkrank sind, nen' Bein abhaben oder sonst was.
Sorry, aber immer diese beknackte aussage mit dem RL, die kann ich echt nicht mehr hören.

Zu dem, wenn man sich über etwas hier beklagt, sei es Laggs oder DC, dann möchte man Gleichgesinnte finden und nicht iwelche Blödbönkeln, die meinen mal wieder die Fresse aufzumachen.
Solche Leute verdienen es eigentlich gar nicht WoW zu spielen. Sowas kotzt halt einfach an...

So far...


----------



## Crowser19 (21. Januar 2009)

ich hoffe die bugs werden nicht all zu extrem auf den deutschen servern :/


----------



## Sidious75 (21. Januar 2009)

Das hoffen wir doch alle Crowser

Guten morge  Refaser,  was für eine anbindung haste. bei mir war der Patch schnell runtrrgeladen, wenn du  über den wow downloadeer ladest würd ich dir vorschlagen, dass du   über wowsource.4player ziehst.


----------



## Refaser (21. Januar 2009)

Hmm lader jm den Patch auch grad mit nur4 kb? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Guten morgen *Kaffee schlürf*


----------



## Xyliandra (21. Januar 2009)

Refaser schrieb:


> Hmm lader jm den Patch auch grad mit nur4 kb?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dann download den patch woanders? was ich aber krass find dass um die uhrzeit noch nicht mal die login server für 3.0.8 gefüttert wurden Oo


----------



## Refaser (21. Januar 2009)

Xyliandra schrieb:


> dann download den patch woanders? was ich aber krass find dass um die uhrzeit noch nicht mal die login server für 3.0.8 gefüttert wurden Oo



Hast du eine Seite wo ich das machen könnte? Danke im Vorraus


----------



## .Blôôdy. (21. Januar 2009)

Patch 3.0.3 -> 3.0.8 
dauert 5 minuten is von wowsource also keine angst is halt wesentlich kürzer als blizz


----------



## Xyliandra (21. Januar 2009)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> Patch 3.0.3 -> 3.0.8
> dauert 5 minuten is von wowsource also keine angst is halt wesentlich kürzer als blizz



das wär auch meine source gewesen =D


----------



## XxEldorianxX (21. Januar 2009)

http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spieli...n/1873/1871923/ hier der patch. der downlaod geht recht schnell hat bei mir gerade mal 9 min etwa gedauert. Die seite is auch bekannt und seriös.^^ 

Aber mal eine andere frage. habe mir gerade paar threads durchgelesen auf anderen forenseiten über die gm insel...ist sie nur mit der veränderten mpq datei zu erreichen oder geht das auch so? würde sie gerne mal besuchen einfach J4F


----------



## Xyliandra (21. Januar 2009)

XxEldorianxX schrieb:


> http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spieli...n/1873/1871923/ hier der patch. der downlaod geht recht schnell hat bei mir gerade mal 9 min etwa gedauert. Die seite is auch bekannt und seriös.^^
> 
> Aber mal eine andere frage. habe mir gerade paar threads durchgelesen auf anderen forenseiten über die gm insel...ist sie nur mit der veränderten mpq datei zu erreichen oder geht das auch so? würde sie gerne mal besuchen einfach J4F



dann hf mit dem lifetime ban


----------



## Tungyl (21. Januar 2009)

servus an alle hier die auch warten bis 11uhr oder patch ziehen 
blizz würd schon richten mal keine angst und keine mimimi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wass'n? (21. Januar 2009)

BabyMilk schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich sehe es so.
> Ich bezahle aufgerundete 15 Euro pro monat für ein Spiel, wo ich Spaß haben möchte.
> Wenn es zu Serverdowns kommt oder es laggt, bin ich mit dem Support unzufrieden, wenn es dauerhaft ist.
> Was zur Zeit mit Tausendwinter und den Städteraids der Fall ist.
> ...


Stimmt eindeutig!!!


----------



## Natsumee (21. Januar 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Moin - freut sich noch jemand so fast gar nicht auf den Patch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




me

cd auf coh bäää

nachtelfen auf roboschreiter bääääääää

tauren auf raptoren bääääääääääää


----------



## XxEldorianxX (21. Januar 2009)

Xyliandra schrieb:


> dann hf mit dem lifetime ban




ich wäre net so blöd und die mit meinem main erkunden...würde natürlich nen testacc verwenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidious75 (21. Januar 2009)

Finds auch komisch , dass die Loginserver 1 Stunde vor hochfahren noch kein 3.0.8 haben, vllt ein schlechtes Omen


----------



## Xyliandra (21. Januar 2009)

XxEldorianxX schrieb:


> ich wäre net so blöd und die mit meinem main erkunden...würde natürlich nen testacc verwenden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich glaube aber das buffed forum is die falsche adresse wenn du mit mpq änderungen daher kommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach und auf patch freuen... solang meine Böe CD hat is es kacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (21. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Refaser (21. Januar 2009)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> Patch 3.0.3 -> 3.0.8
> dauert 5 minuten is von wowsource also keine angst is halt wesentlich kürzer als blizz



Ich danke vielmals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freu mich schon meine Relikte von Ulduar gegen Ruf einzutauschen !

*leere Kaffeetasse anglotzend und neue machen gehend*


----------



## BrdDaSram (21. Januar 2009)

Refaser schrieb:


> Hmm lader jm den Patch auch grad mit nur4 kb?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lade mit 6kb x)

Und ich lad lieber mit Blizzard (:
Sicherer und hab ja keinen Stress mit dem Patch da 1.) die Server eh noch
nicht online sind und 2.) Kann man seinen RL Tätigkeiten an
nem freien Tag perfekt nachgehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brucki (21. Januar 2009)

guten Morgähhhn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sagt mal dauert das patch-ziehen bei euch auch solange/geht garnicht?
sitze seit 10 min hier und hab gerade mal ca. 1mb O.o


----------



## Mab773 (21. Januar 2009)

Brucki schrieb:


> guten Morgähhhn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


tjoa, man könnte auch von anderen seiten den patch laden


----------



## XxEldorianxX (21. Januar 2009)

Xyliandra schrieb:


> ich glaube aber das buffed forum is die falsche adresse wenn du mit mpq änderungen daher kommst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich würde dies garnicht tun wollen da ich da nich sooo die große ahnung von habe und mir den aufwand nicht machen will....

Würde sie nur erkunden wollen wenn es auch ohne die veränderte mpq datie gehen würde


----------



## Refaser (21. Januar 2009)

yoyo hatte ich auch, kann euch nur den link von Blôôdy empfehlen, lade den Patch innerhalb von 5 minuten runter jetzt!


----------



## Xyliandra (21. Januar 2009)

XxEldorianxX schrieb:


> Ich würde dies garnicht tun wollen da ich da nich sooo die große ahnung von habe und mir den aufwand nicht machen will....
> 
> Würde sie nur erkunden wollen wenn es auch ohne die veränderte mpq datie gehen würde



da is doch eh nix drauf außer nem haus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 total unspektakulär... google mal gibt genug bilder von^^


----------



## Mab773 (21. Januar 2009)

Xyliandra schrieb:


> da is doch eh nix drauf außer nem haus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


unter dem gm haus is nen kasten, wo nen stuhl drin steht!!111eins
der is ganz toll!1
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y89/Orann...03014_thumb.jpg


----------



## -Zirâ- (21. Januar 2009)

Määäääh ,immwe wieder ein Horror, Mittwoch, Serverdown, und das an den letzten freien Tagen xD

ps: Guten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XxEldorianxX (21. Januar 2009)

ja google hab ichschon durchgeforstet und vids angesehen...aber selber raufgehen is ja ein wenig was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie gesagt würde es gerne mal machen wollen nur mal so J4F halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab net umsonst den titel der entdecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyliandra (21. Januar 2009)

Mab773 schrieb:


> unter dem gm haus is nen kasten, wo nen stuhl drin steht!!111eins
> der is ganz toll!1
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y89/Orann...03014_thumb.jpg



DAS IST EINE LÜGE! *heul*


ja und dann den Titel "Der Verbannte" ;D


----------



## Mab773 (21. Januar 2009)

Xyliandra schrieb:


> DAS IST EINE LÜGE! *heul*
> 
> 
> ja und dann den Titel "Der Verbannte" ;D


garnicht...ich habe zuverlässige quellen...zum beispiel das krümelmonster aus der sesamstraße


----------



## Tal (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen, wollte grad mal schauen ob die Server wieder on sind und als ich meine Daten eingegeben hab kam die NAchricht: Die Spielversion konnte nciht überprüft werden, kennt das wer? sehe das zum ersten mal


----------



## Sidious75 (21. Januar 2009)

rofl


----------



## Xyliandra (21. Januar 2009)

Tal schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, wollte grad mal schauen ob die Server wieder on sind und als ich meine Daten eingegeben hab kam die NAchricht: Die Spielversion konnte nciht überprüft werden, kennt das wer? sehe das zum ersten mal



nope sind noch nicht on und ob se um 11 on sein werden ist sowieso mehr als fraglich^^


----------



## Mab773 (21. Januar 2009)

Tal schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, wollte grad mal schauen ob die Server wieder on sind und als ich meine Daten eingegeben hab kam die NAchricht: Die Spielversion konnte nciht überprüft werden, kennt das wer? sehe das zum ersten mal


wart bis 11 uhr, dann sollte es klappen...und um gottes willen, mach keinen neuen thread auf deswegen


----------



## Brucki (21. Januar 2009)

kk ziehe den patch auch gerade von wowsource, in welchen ordner muss ich den dann reinsetzen? habs bis jetzt immer normal über blizzard gezogen


----------



## XxEldorianxX (21. Januar 2009)

Ja mitm testacc ist es mir ja egal ob ich banned bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit meinen acc siehts da schon anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da überlege ich auch nich eine sekunde die zu betreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sooo doof bin ih nu auch wieder nich auch wenn ich nen dk spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyliandra (21. Januar 2009)

Brucki schrieb:


> kk ziehe den patch auch gerade von wowsource, in welchen ordner muss ich den dann reinsetzen? habs bis jetzt immer normal über blizzard gezogen



einfach entpacken und installieren, is egal wo der sich befindet


----------



## Mab773 (21. Januar 2009)

by the way, wem langweilig ist^^
http://www.wowbash.com/top100.html


----------



## Tal (21. Januar 2009)

Mab773 schrieb:


> wart bis 11 uhr, dann sollte es klappen...und um gottes willen, mach keinen neuen thread auf deswegen


Wie neuer Thread??? Hab ich was verpasst oder hattest einfach grad lust Rumzumaulen? :-D
Is mir schon klar das da steht ab 11 Uhr und so, es geht ja nur um die Meldung mit der überprüfung, diese Meldung hab ich ncoh nie gesehen seit Release


----------



## Mab773 (21. Januar 2009)

Tal schrieb:


> Wie neuer Thread??? Hab ich was verpasst oder hattest einfach grad lust Rumzumaulen? :-D


nein, maulen will ich nicht, aber es wurden vorhin schon...glaub 3 threads dazu geöffnet^^


----------



## Refaser (21. Januar 2009)

Sagt ma ist bei euch im einlogg Bildschirm das Datum der news auch der 24/06? o.O. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (21. Januar 2009)

oh man...ich wär dafür, dass buffed mal nen live chat in die seite hier integriert...^^
oder nen public ts server...
kann mich noch an die warhammer beta phase erinnern, wo jede paar mins nen 414 error-thread geöffnet wurde...da hat jemand nen ts gepostet, warn über 60 leute drauf, das war geil^^
edit: @ refaser...jo... lol...typisch blizz


----------



## Robin_l1987 (21. Januar 2009)

hach ja .... Never can play,on a Patch day ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (21. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> me
> 
> cd auf coh bäää
> 
> ...


Na ich benutz CoH eh nicht mehr seit es bekannt ist dass es einen CD gibt.
Ich werds auch nicht mehr skillen - warum auch.

und Nachtelfen auf Robos sind einfach nur porno


----------



## SirHobbes (21. Januar 2009)

Refaser schrieb:


> Sagt ma ist bei euch im einlogg Bildschirm das Datum der news auch der 24/06? o.O.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So isses!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Zirâ- (21. Januar 2009)

Refaser schrieb:


> Sagt ma ist bei euch im einlogg Bildschirm das Datum der news auch der 24/06? o.O.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jepp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidious75 (21. Januar 2009)

jo bei mir steht auch der 24. juni  im einlogg fenster, und dass  obwohl die Arena Saison  4 seit 2 Monaten beendet is^^


----------



## XxEldorianxX (21. Januar 2009)

85.131.174.102:6260    pw is maddin   sooo wem langweilig ist^^ aber wenn dann in den CoD channel gehen da is die quali normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (21. Januar 2009)

naaaaa toll, ich haette mir die Patchnotes net durchlesen sollen *sfz*


----------



## Mab773 (21. Januar 2009)

lol, und da steht auch noch was von wegen nix mit wotlk beta anmelden


----------



## Xyliandra (21. Januar 2009)

Mab773 schrieb:


> lol, und da steht auch noch was von wegen nix mit wotlk beta anmelden



ja guck doch aufs datum wir haben heute den 24/6 start der Arenaseason IV ;D


----------



## MiKlAtScH (21. Januar 2009)

mal schauen ob der rest besser läuft jetz also die lags in 25 nerven echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber es kann echt nur besser werden ich finde das nicht schlimm das nicht immer gleich alles funzt das sind auch nur menschen.selbst ich versalze mal eine suppe auf arbeit dann heist es improvisieren und weiter gemacht^^

jemand schon saw5 gesehen?xD


----------



## Silmarilli (21. Januar 2009)

jetzt hätt ich mal ne doofe frag .... als Nachtelfen-Jägerin .... an welche Hordenstadt muss ich mich denn wenden um einen Kodo zu bekommen?


----------



## Mab773 (21. Januar 2009)

MiKlAtScH schrieb:


> jemand schon saw5 gesehen?xD


oh gott ich hasse saw!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v776DqCrRN4
sehr geil müsst ihr euch anschauen ^^


----------



## Xyliandra (21. Januar 2009)

rofl die wowbash seite is ja der hass xDDD ich will auch solche GMs ;D 
hab gestern nur einen erwischt der überhaupt nicht wusste dass heute patchday is xD


----------



## Xavos (21. Januar 2009)

Ich hab auch 2 mal auf das datum geschaut und mich weg geworfen vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiKlAtScH (21. Januar 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> jetzt hätt ich mal ne doofe frag .... als Nachtelfen-Jägerin .... an welche Hordenstadt muss ich mich denn wenden um einen Kodo zu bekommen?




egal sprich einfach irgendeinen an wenn du dann ein geist bist bekommst du ihn for free^^


----------



## Psychogeist (21. Januar 2009)

<3 MiKlAtScH´s Signatur loool


----------



## Refaser (21. Januar 2009)

ArenaSeason 4???? Verdammt muss meine Kumpels anrufen gleich um 11 n paar Games machen, hab das total Verplant 

/ironie off 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (21. Januar 2009)

MiKlAtScH schrieb:


> egal sprich einfach irgendeinen an wenn du dann ein geist bist bekommst du ihn for free^^



lol und ich habs mir extra verkniffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiKlAtScH (21. Januar 2009)

das is viel geiler^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (21. Januar 2009)

MiKlAtScH schrieb:


> das is viel geiler^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


LMAO xD
saugeil


----------



## MiKlAtScH (21. Januar 2009)

Psychogeist schrieb:


> <3 MiKlAtScH´s Signatur loool




is mir schon einmal passiert der igel ist zwar warm aber stinkt wie sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (21. Januar 2009)

MiKlAtScH schrieb:


> das is viel geiler^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




DAS ist n Brueller XD


----------



## Kamar (21. Januar 2009)

Steht bei auch auch da wenn ihr euch versucht einzuloggen "Die Spielversion konnte nicht überprüft werden. Grund dafür könnte ene beschädigte Datei oder ein Konflikt mit einem anderen Prog. sein." Ob das an meinen PC liegt oder das is weil Server noch nich gepatcht wurden oder so.

Ich weis Server sind noch down aber wollts ma versuchen xD


----------



## -Zirâ- (21. Januar 2009)

MiKlAtScH schrieb:


> das is viel geiler^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



omg LOL XD


----------



## Brucki (21. Januar 2009)

patch bei wowsource gezogen, anwendung gestartet, geht nicht, "Patchvorgang fehlgeschlagen, die Datei Wowerror.exe konnte nicht geöffnet werden...


----------



## Bude (21. Januar 2009)

jo


----------



## Xelyna (21. Januar 2009)

Kamar schrieb:


> Steht bei auch auch da wenn ihr euch versucht einzuloggen "Die Spielversion konnte nicht überprüft werden. Grund dafür könnte ene beschädigte Datei oder ein Konflikt mit einem anderen Prog. sein." Ob das an meinen PC liegt oder das is weil Server noch nich gepatcht wurden oder so.
> 
> Ich weis Server sind noch down aber wollts ma versuchen xD


Der PC hat eine sozusagen eine andere WoW Version als dein Rechner - selbst wenn die Server nicht down währen könntest du nicht spielen.



Brucki schrieb:


> patch bei wowsource gezogen, anwendung gestartet, geht nicht, "Patchvorgang fehlgeschlagen, die Datei Wowerror.exe konnte nicht geöffnet werden...


Dann würd ich einfach mal warten und den üblichen Blizz-Installer nehmen.

PS: Willkommen bei Xely's Patch-Hilfe-Hotline, Sprechstunde jeden Patchmittwoch von 10:00 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr.


----------



## MiKlAtScH (21. Januar 2009)

auch geil xD








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robin_l1987 (21. Januar 2009)

```

```
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dKKOSev0UCI&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dKKOSev0UCI&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> weist nocht obs funzt heir noch mal link 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=dKKOSev0UCI 
also ich finds geil xD


----------



## feistler3 (21. Januar 2009)

ich kann dne patch noch gar nicht downloaden, wenn das download fenster kommt steht 256k und es geht nicht weiter : /


----------



## Kamar (21. Januar 2009)

Hilft dabei WoW neu zu instalieren?


----------



## Xelyna (21. Januar 2009)

Robin_l1987 schrieb:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dKKOSev0UCI&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dKKOSev0UCI&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> weist nocht obs funzt heir noch mal link
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=dKKOSev0UCI
> also ich finds geil xD


Falls du grade versucht das Video hier einzubinden würde ich es mit 


```
[youtube]code der nach v= kommt[/youtube]
```

versuchen.


----------



## Mab773 (21. Januar 2009)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/251739/Bully_P...ibts_Ne_Pumpgun
hammer^^


----------



## Darequi (21. Januar 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Der PC hat eine sozusagen eine andere WoW Version als dein Rechner



Wer von euch hat das jetzt auch nicht verstanden? Oder liegt das gerade nur an mir?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaoswarri (21. Januar 2009)

Ich sag mal die Servers sind bis locker 12-13uhr noch in Wartungsarbeiten !!!

Was sagt ihr ?

MFG


----------



## Hexacoatl (21. Januar 2009)

Moin, beim warten auf Serverstart hab ich mal ein wenig bei YouTube rumgeklickt und folgende zwei Lieder gefunden und bin begeistert, so macht warten spaß.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=fylkjwVFXKA   (kultig Keltisch)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Vr6ajtA5Otg   (was für eine Stimme)


----------



## Sidious75 (21. Januar 2009)

Sag ich langsam aber sicher auch.
Grad ein versuch gestartet einzuloggen. Nüx,  deie spielversion könnte nicht  blablablabla..........


----------



## Mab773 (21. Januar 2009)

Chaoswarri schrieb:


> Ich sag mal die Servers sind bis locker 12-13uhr noch in Wartungsarbeiten !!!
> 
> Was sagt ihr ?
> 
> MFG


um 16:38 und 42 sekunden ist der server wieder online, 3 minuten später geht dieser wieder offline, ~16 threads werden im forum erstellt. um 18:51 und 13 sekunden sind diese dann wieder online und laufen stabil
da verwette ich meinen hintern drauf


----------



## Daroia (21. Januar 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat das jetzt auch nicht verstanden? Oder liegt das gerade nur an mir?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke er meinte der PC hat ne andere Version als der DL-Server XD (wobei seine Version des Satzes echt episch is XD)


----------



## Xelyna (21. Januar 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat das jetzt auch nicht verstanden? Oder liegt das gerade nur an mir?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du lädst den Patch runter: deine WoW Version ist auf Stand 3.0.8
Die Server sind erst vor Serverstart gepatcht: ihre WoW Version ist noch auf Stand 3.0.3

D. h. nix mit spielen auch wenn die Server jetzt online wären - weil noch nichts gepatched und so. Compresa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyliandra (21. Januar 2009)

mittlerweile wurde der login screen aktualisiert und die wartungsarbeiten sollen nachwievor bis 11 dauern... ich glaubs ja net aber hey ;D


----------



## Darequi (21. Januar 2009)

Mab773 schrieb:


> um 16:38 und 42 sekunden ist der server wieder online, 3 minuten später geht dieser wieder offline, ~16 threads werden im forum erstellt.* um 18:51 und 13 sekunden sind diese dann wieder online und laufen stabil*



bezog sich das jetzt auf die Threads oder die Server ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (21. Januar 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> bezog sich das jetzt auf die Threads oder die Server ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


öhm....mmmm...öh...beides^^


----------



## MiKlAtScH (21. Januar 2009)

jetz kommt es dicke lach zu geil ich kann nicht mehr^^


fsk 18 lol










lach


----------



## Darequi (21. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich persönlich vermute ein Wunder :
_
Die Server gehen on und alles funktioniert perfekt!_


----------



## Needed (21. Januar 2009)

suchties? o0..

brauch mich nicht einzuloggn - ich schau alle paar min. hier rein das langt xD


----------



## Gerbalin (21. Januar 2009)

Chaoswarri schrieb:


> Ich sag mal die Servers sind bis locker 12-13uhr noch in Wartungsarbeiten !!!
> 
> Was sagt ihr ?
> 
> MFG



Ich hoffe sie beheben alles auch wenn die Wartungsarbeiten bis 15 Uhr dauern weil man will heute Abend ja in Ruhe zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rogare (21. Januar 2009)

ist ja  nur ein kleiner patch ...wartet  erstmal den  ersten  contentpatch ab ^^


----------



## SirHobbes (21. Januar 2009)

So, geht doch wieder :-)


----------



## Xelyna (21. Januar 2009)

rogare schrieb:


> ist ja  nur ein kleiner patch ...wartet  erstmal den  ersten  contentpatch ab ^^


Auf den freu ich mich schon ! *froi froi* :>


----------



## Gerbalin (21. Januar 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Auf den freu ich mich schon ! *froi froi* :>



/sign Ulduar inc


----------



## Darequi (21. Januar 2009)

Login - Server sind on, RealmServer lassen auf sich warten


----------



## rogare (21. Januar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> /sign Ulduar inc





wird aber zeit kann das olle naxx nimmer sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Needed (21. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie man sich da freuen kann o0


----------



## Psychogeist (21. Januar 2009)

No way, als erstes rennen eh 5000 Leute nach Tausendwinter um zu sehen ob der Server aufm EU auch abstürzt...er stürzt ab,blizzard fährtn wieder neu hoch,in der Zeit entstehen Europaweit ca 7856774567 Threads weil sich die Leute nicht einloggen können,diverse Foren stürzen ab weil sie den Andrang an Suchtis nicht standhalten und ich trink meinen Kaffee und lach mich kaputt über die Posts.
*Glaskugel wegpackt*


----------



## BLUEYE (21. Januar 2009)

gogo, alle einloggen und patch runterladen^^


----------



## WarriMage (21. Januar 2009)

/sign


----------



## Sidious75 (21. Januar 2009)

^Breaking News, also die Loginserver haben scheinbar den neuen patch drauf,  man kann sich einloggen kommt aber zur leeren serverliste


----------



## feistler3 (21. Januar 2009)

bei mri is irgendwein downloadfehler ich muss jedes mal abbrechen und neu anfangen dann get es jedes mal um 0,25mb weiter^^


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

MiKlAtScH schrieb:


> auch geil xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jääääarh der Uklbääääär xD

soooo Fertsch xDDDDD


----------



## rogare (21. Januar 2009)

feistler3 schrieb:


> bei mri is irgendwein downloadfehler ich muss jedes mal abbrechen und neu anfangen dann get es jedes mal um 0,25mb weiter^^



gratz  dann biste ja heut aband zum raid fertig  mit dem patchen ^^


----------



## feistler3 (21. Januar 2009)

hoffe schon^^


----------



## Amilinda (21. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen !


----------



## Xelyna (21. Januar 2009)

Needed schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> wie man sich da freuen kann o0


Warum denn nicht?
Soll ich heulen, dass es demnächst neues zu erfoschen und zu sehen gibt? Oo


----------



## Robin_l1987 (21. Januar 2009)

Laaaangweilig ick will endlich 68 werdn und nach nordend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (21. Januar 2009)

Needed schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> wie man sich da freuen kann o0



sicha, dann trennt sich endlich die Spreu vom Weizen


----------



## Daroia (21. Januar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> sicha, dann trennt sich endlich die Spreu vom Weizen




Dein Ava is soooooooo geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rogare (21. Januar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> sicha, dann trennt sich endlich die Spreu vom Weizen




naja gesagt haben sie das nur die erolge schwerer werden aber ulduar  so schwierig wie naxx sein soll.


----------



## Needed (21. Januar 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht?
> Soll ich heulen, dass es demnächst neues zu erfoschen und zu sehen gibt? Oo



sicherlich sollst du nicht heulen =)..
jedoch wenn ich daran denke - treibt es mir tränen in die augen .. wie groß der patch sein wird 

:/


----------



## Axthammer (21. Januar 2009)

MiKlAtScH schrieb:


> jetz kommt es dicke lach zu geil ich kann nicht mehr^^
> 
> 
> fsk 18 lol
> ...





Jo der Checker ist auch der Hammer xD


----------



## Xelyna (21. Januar 2009)

Robin_l1987 schrieb:


> Laaaangweilig ick will endlich 68 werdn und nach nordend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Will 80 werden :<
Naja aber heut erst mal 77 

Boooaaaah ich brauch echt drei Tage pro Level *heulz* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarriMage (21. Januar 2009)

glaubst doch selbst nich... mein pala hatte nach 2 wochen naxx das eq um nach ulduar zu gehen und das wird eh nich anders vom schwierigkeitsgrad wie naxx... wow is kein hardcore raiding mehr.... das hat man schon mit dem derben bc nerf gesehen


----------



## Darequi (21. Januar 2009)

Homepage iss auch wieder on ...


----------



## Cradle01 (21. Januar 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> Homepage iss auch wieder on ...



jup aber noch keine Realms


----------



## Komakomi (21. Januar 2009)

moin^^


----------



## Mab773 (21. Januar 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> Homepage iss auch wieder on ...


höchste zeit, die realmstatusseite mit meiner f5 taste zu vergewaltigen...muharharhar


----------



## Gerbalin (21. Januar 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Dein Ava is soooooooo geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Insider die meisten wissen eh nicht was es bedeutet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Januar 2009)

wie xelyna spammt wen ich nicht da bin...


----------



## xDarKy (21. Januar 2009)

Die ersten Realms sind nun verfügbar =)


----------



## Dazar (21. Januar 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/news/8755/wow-krise-am-tausendwintersee




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darequi (21. Januar 2009)

Mab73 

der Firefox hat da ein Tastaturschonendes Add-On ...
Das heisst : ReloadEvery zur Zeit in der Version 3.0.0
da kannst du die Seite alle 5, 10, 30, 60Sek 5Min, 15Min und auch benutzerdefiniert reloaden lassen!


----------



## Psychogeist (21. Januar 2009)

drin.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Januar 2009)

noja dan allen einen schönen tag noch die mods schliesen hier eh gleich -.-


----------



## Silmarilli (21. Januar 2009)

erst wenn se selber sicher sind das man wieder stabil zoggen kann ^^ hoffe ich halt

lg Sily happy gaming wünsch

p.S. das mit meinem Kodo versprecher von vorhin muss ich noch entschuldigen *verpeilt wie ich bin*
da hat wer von nem Nachtelf mit nem Robo (schreiter) geschrieben und ich hab in der Aufwachphase statt Robo - Kodo abgespeichert und dann noch blöd nachgefragt :-P


----------



## -Zirâ- (21. Januar 2009)

scheiße....accountverwaltung noch down..... und ich kann meine neue gamecard nich einlesen..ich ahaaaaaaaasse es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Januar 2009)

die server kommen on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis nächsten mittwoch


----------



## Midnighttalker (21. Januar 2009)

komisch der saugt bei mir den Patch garnicht *grummel*


----------



## Sidious75 (21. Januar 2009)

Juhu Lagmortem ist online, viel spass leute


----------



## Daroia (21. Januar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Insider die meisten wissen eh nicht was es bedeutet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




stimmt wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punischer240 (21. Januar 2009)

bei mir auch nicht


----------



## Skusselbutt (21. Januar 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> die server kommen on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bis in etwa 1 Stunde die ganzen Bugs aufgezählt werden wie in USA - ich sag nur 1k Winter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punischer240 (21. Januar 2009)

sie sollten den patcher echt mal verändern  so wie bei warhammer das jeder wo den patchlauncher offen hatt den andern unterstüzt da dauern 2 gb patch nich solange wie bei wow 500 mb


----------



## .Blôôdy. (21. Januar 2009)

> Insider die meisten wissen eh nicht was es bedeutet dance.gif


Anti Fürth? ^^


----------



## Daroia (21. Januar 2009)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> Anti Fürth? ^^




das zaehlt nicht, bist ja n Insider XD


----------



## Midnighttalker (21. Januar 2009)

2%  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elpasso (21. Januar 2009)

boah  56 mb und läuft als würde man jedes einzelne mb´chen von der USA zu mir nach Hause tragen  :-) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (21. Januar 2009)

Midnighttalker schrieb:


> 2%
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php


versuchs mal damit....


----------



## Midnighttalker (21. Januar 2009)

AA danke sehr lieb von dir...


----------



## Elpasso (21. Januar 2009)

yeah hab Dank Daroia :-) funzt !


----------



## Daroia (21. Januar 2009)

Midnighttalker schrieb:


> AA danke sehr lieb von dir...






Elpasso schrieb:


> yeah hab Dank Daroia :-) funzt !




Weiss ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich lad mir die Patches immer von dort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elpasso (21. Januar 2009)

nun wäre noch zu klären in welches Verzeichnis/ Ordner ich´s entpacken muss ?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psychogeist (21. Januar 2009)

wer hätte das gedacht,unser if server down^^


----------



## Midnighttalker (21. Januar 2009)

einfach ausführen


----------



## Natsumee (21. Januar 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> ....




mip mip

na wie gehts dir?^^


----------



## Refaser (21. Januar 2009)

Naja drinn gewesen, einmal gelootet nichts passiert und jetzt komm ich net mehr rein^^

Bis heute Abend leutz wenns wieder funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Never play on Patch day

Server Arthas


----------



## Daroia (21. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mip mip
> 
> na wie gehts dir?^^




Gut soweit... und selbst? ^^


----------



## knappino (21. Januar 2009)

knapp 2 in download und fertig!
Danke für den tipp!

und es muss nur in das normalen *\World of Warcraft* verzeichnis entpackt werden!
sollte man ja wissen wo...


----------



## Midnighttalker (21. Januar 2009)

ich glaub mein Server is noch Down 
lalala
*sing*
*Knoppers in die runde wirft*


----------



## Hishabye (21. Januar 2009)

hmmmm lecker knoppers :*


----------



## ipercoop (21. Januar 2009)

Mimimimi :/ Der Blizzard Downloader will nicht bei mir downloaden x_x

Ich will spielen , aargh xD


----------



## -Zirâ- (21. Januar 2009)

*knoppers Ninjaloot* MEINS!!!


----------



## Niko78 (21. Januar 2009)

Zum ersten Mal so richtig sauer auf Blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nicht nur das der Patch mehr Sorgen als Freude bringt ... aber, wenn man noch nicht so weit ist, dann sollte man die Server auch nicht hoch fahren. Eingeloggt, kurz gespielt und nun tote Hose.


----------



## grolaurc (21. Januar 2009)

Komisch, wollte nur mal das neue Abbauen von Erzen ausprobieren, konnte nichts looten, und jetzt kann ich nicht mehr auf meinem Main

schweinerei, will zocken!!!!


----------



## Damago (21. Januar 2009)

hm also der link is echt hilfreich^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wow-downloader: nach 5min immernoch 0%
wow-source:        nach 2min fertig 

echt nice danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ipercoop (21. Januar 2009)

Juhu 1% das kann noch ewig dauern ..

KNOPPERS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Kekse in die Runde werf*

Kekse sind viel besser !

Edit meint : Damago welchen Link meinst du ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (21. Januar 2009)

knappino schrieb:


> knapp 2 in download und fertig!
> Danke für den tipp!
> 
> und es muss nur in das normalen *\World of Warcraft* verzeichnis entpackt werden!
> sollte man ja wissen wo...




einfach ausfuehren, nix entpacken, einfach doppelklick auf die .exe




ipercoop schrieb:


> Juhu 1% das kann noch ewig dauern ..
> 
> KNOPPERS
> 
> ...




eine Seite zurueck und du hast ihn....


----------



## -Zirâ- (21. Januar 2009)

*Kekse Ninjaloot*

Manno giev accountverwaltung x(


----------



## Darequi (21. Januar 2009)

wtf?

Ich hab mich eingeloggt, war auch online, wurde rausgeschmissen, versuche es seit 10Min. erneut und dett sacht mir, 
"Ein Charakter mit diesem Namen ist schon eingeloggt" ??

@ 3x reloggt, nu gehts


----------



## Mystic_Blue (21. Januar 2009)

Ätsch...2 Prozent!

*Hanutas in die Runde werf*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Zirâ- (21. Januar 2009)

*kein platz mehr für Hanuta*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mirs langweilig,weis wer wie lange die accountverwaltung off bleibt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Claze (21. Januar 2009)

Hier könnt ihr auch den patch ziehen. 

http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=35440.0

kA ob es schon wer gelinked hat^^


----------



## Daroia (21. Januar 2009)

-Zirâ- schrieb:


> *kein platz mehr für Hanuta*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



klar, noch ca. 30 mins... oO wasn des fuer ne Frage?


----------



## Daroia (21. Januar 2009)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Zum ersten Mal so richtig sauer auf Blizz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du spielst noch nicht lang WoW oder? XD


----------



## -Zirâ- (21. Januar 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> klar, noch ca. 30 mins... oO wasn des fuer ne Frage?




so oft mach ich mit der nich rum :<


----------



## ipercoop (21. Januar 2009)

*Hanutas fang* Jippi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke ...

Okey was denkt ihr wie lange es noch dauert bis wir alle spielen können ?


----------



## Daroia (21. Januar 2009)

ipercoop schrieb:


> *Hanutas fang* Jippi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also ich kann schon... bzw. koennte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Blizz kann man sich aber nie sicher sein wie lange was dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (21. Januar 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Also ich kann schon... bzw. koennte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



 Na Hauptsache ich kann nach der Arbeit spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scyen (21. Januar 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Du spielst noch nicht lang WoW oder? XD



den nagel auf den kopf getroffen ^^


----------



## pie (21. Januar 2009)

Man läääd das lam ^^ wens bei euch auch so lam ist ^^ geht auf http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php geht weit aus schneller^^


----------



## Hishabye (21. Januar 2009)

Geduld is eine Tugend... also bei mir lief der download problemlos ^^


----------



## Natsumee (21. Januar 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Gut soweit... und selbst? ^^




jojo auch

warum ist der thread noch offen schlafen die mods server sind doch oben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darequi (21. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jojo auch
> 
> warum ist der thread noch offen schlafen die mods server sind doch oben
> 
> ...



Weil sich die Mods noch nicht so sicher sind, das sie auch  oben bleiben!


----------



## Silmarilli (21. Januar 2009)

oder sie sind mit zoggen beschäftigt .... gehen die server down wird hier auch geclosed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aba ich glaub ich hör jetzt dann auch auf mit arbeiten und probier mal patchn und so.

HF lg sily


----------



## Lillyan (21. Januar 2009)

Keine Sorge, wir passen schon auf. Da wir aber gehört haben, dass es auf einigen Server noch einige Probleme gibt und wir nen Augenblick warten wollen ob alles nochmal down geht lassen wir noch kurz auf :>


----------



## .Blôôdy. (21. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leeeeeeeeeeerooy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladebalken (21. Januar 2009)

Moinsen,
Ist das normal das der Download so lange dauert? 56MB in 1,5 Stunden? *und nein ich hab kein 56k Modem!*


----------



## chillthes (21. Januar 2009)

Ladebalken schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> Ist das normal das der Download so lange dauert? 56MB in 1,5 Stunden? *und nein ich hab kein 56k Modem!*




das ist sgar schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realflash (21. Januar 2009)

Ladebalken schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> Ist das normal das der Download so lange dauert? 56MB in 1,5 Stunden? *und nein ich hab kein 56k Modem!*




ja... wenn alle gleichzeitig laden wollen, dann schon...

mfg


----------



## Ladebalken (21. Januar 2009)

Oh man da hatte ich ja die Testverion von WOW vor Jahren schneller runter.......14% noch *jammer*
Hab ich das richtig verstanden das dieser threat geschlossen wird wenn die Server wieder on sind?


----------



## Voldemôrd (21. Januar 2009)

Also bei mir gehts auf wowsource in 1minute (6kdsl)


----------



## Voldemôrd (21. Januar 2009)

Ladebalken schrieb:


> Oh man da hatte ich ja die Testverion von WOW vor Jahren schneller runter.......14% noch *jammer*
> Hab ich das richtig verstanden das dieser threat geschlossen wird wenn die Server wieder on sind?


Nein, wenn die server on sind wird hier drin nicht mehr gepostet, in einer woche wird wieder jemand in diesen thread posten wenn die server wieder off sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der thread wurd 2007 erstellt^^


----------



## djpadi (21. Januar 2009)

Alternativ Download @ chip.de:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/World-of-Warc...h_18287310.html

Hab damit den Patch in 2 Min geladen.


Der neue Launcher sieht mega geil aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (21. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jojo auch
> 
> warum ist der thread noch offen schlafen die mods server sind doch oben
> 
> ...




von dir hat man heute aber auch net viel gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (21. Januar 2009)

http://ftp.freenet.de/pub/4players/hosted/...-dede-patch.zip

Da gehts sehr schnell hab nur 1minute gebraucht mit 6kdsl


----------



## Ladebalken (21. Januar 2009)

JO nur was hast du davon wenn du den Patch schon runter hast und die server sind nicht on?! also kann ich auch warten bis ich ihn Regular gezogen hab, was öööööööööödddddddddddeeeeeeeeee ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (21. Januar 2009)

djpadi schrieb:


> Alternativ Download @ chip.de:
> http://www.chip.de/downloads/World-of-Warc...h_18287310.html
> 
> Hab damit den Patch in 2 Min geladen.
> ...



Danke!


----------



## djpadi (21. Januar 2009)

also bei mir sind alle server on und kann zocken

//edit: kein ding, eisblock


----------



## Rannik (21. Januar 2009)

Thx Voldemort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



40 sec mit 16k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (21. Januar 2009)

lol, man kann wow jetz mit ner 3d brille spielen?! wie sieht das wohl aus xDDDDDDD
GEILER LAUNCHER!


----------



## Voldemôrd (21. Januar 2009)

Rannik schrieb:


> Thx Voldemort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gernst!


----------



## Voldemôrd (21. Januar 2009)

Ladebalken schrieb:


> JO nur was hast du davon wenn du den Patch schon runter hast und die server sind nicht on?! also kann ich auch warten bis ich ihn Regular gezogen hab, was öööööööööödddddddddddeeeeeeeeee ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die server SIND ON





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djpadi (21. Januar 2009)

hab ich oben scho geschrieben xD


----------



## Voldemôrd (21. Januar 2009)

uh nich gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djpadi (21. Januar 2009)

np ^^


----------



## WOWSchamaneWOW (21. Januar 2009)

Also bei mir stimmt jetzt net was
Hab ca 11.45Uhr wow zu spielen
Hab 13.30 wieder aufgehört
Aber wenn ich WoW jetzt wieder starte kommt dann erstmal die Nachricht:
Es konnte keine Verbindung zum Newsserver hergestgestellt werden...

So un wenn ich auf SPIELEN klike komm ich auf das login-fenster
Wenn ich nun mein passwort eingebe kommt:
Die Verbindung zum Server wurde Unterbrochen
Das kommt jetzt irgendwe immer wenn ich versuche mich einzuloggen

Also NEED HELP PLZ

MFG WOWSCHAMANEWOW


----------



## White-Frost (21. Januar 2009)

Mal ein Hallo von mir hmm


----------



## Mystic_Blue (21. Januar 2009)

Also hier läuft der Login-Server ohne Probleme. 

Naja, im Spiel hab ich 1598 ms Latenz...aber ansonsten...

Übrigens, wenn man beil Patchdownloader P2P abschaltet geht es erstaunlicherweise viel schneller.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Januar 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> von dir hat man heute aber auch net viel gelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




liegt an den mods die haben mir den mittwoch versaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bekuras (21. Januar 2009)

> liegt an den mods die haben mir den mittwoch versaut



*Brille aufsetz, Beine überanander schlag, schlau guck und dich auf die Couch verweis*

wollen sie mir von ihren Problemen erzählen Herr Natsu?

mfg Beku :>


----------



## Balord (21. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das musste mal gesagt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lenkradrogue (21. Januar 2009)

Balord schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Is halt auch einfach so : P


----------



## Thomas J. (21. Januar 2009)

der ele-shami ist IMBAAA

(diese aussage hat einen wahren kern, soll allerdings größtenteils die post gewohnheiten derer, welche hier posten wieder geben)


----------



## Arkanoss (28. Januar 2009)

Juhuuu 1. ^^
 *für heute*


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Endlich^^

Wolltest du nicht Film kucken oder läd er noch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkanoss (28. Januar 2009)

Haaaaa hAAAAAA ich war schneller Gatax 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Is klar wenn dein film noch lädt. Ich hatte zu tun wegen meinem Avatarbild.^^


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Ich hab euch vermisst^^
Und Gatax, du hast post^^


----------



## Arkanoss (28. Januar 2009)

der läd nicht ^^ ich hab auf dvd xD


Och manno will auch post  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Arkanoss schrieb:


> Och manno will auch post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Ich dachte du guckst nen Film? So Actionteile wie Brother Bear 2 und so^^


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> Ich hab euch vermisst^^
> Und Gatax, du hast post^^




Ahh ok...da weiß ja jetzt bescheid. Vielen Dank.

Mein schöner Thread is zu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkanoss (28. Januar 2009)

-.- he darf man(n) nich auch als erwachsener zeichentrick gut finden?


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Ja ist mir aufgefallen, wollte gerade die Antwort abschicken da steht da: der Thread wurde gschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spielverderber dieser Forenmanager^^


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Ätschibätschi Arkanoss.

Nananana nana na^^


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Arkanoss schrieb:


> -.- he darf man(n) nich auch als erwachsener zeichentrick gut finden?



doch find ich ja auch gut. 
aber ich sag auch nicht dauernd ich komme wieder wenn er zu ende ist^^

müsste im übrigen mal wieder Queen of the Damned gucken, der iss auch geil, aber twilight ist auch gut.
hach, wer die wahl hat der quält sich nur^^


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Arkanoss schrieb:


> -.- he darf man(n) nich auch als erwachsener zeichentrick gut finden?



NEIN!!!!!!


----------



## Arkanoss (28. Januar 2009)

Gatax schrieb:


> Mein schöner Thread is zu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*tröst* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkanoss (28. Januar 2009)

Gatax schrieb:


> NEIN!!!!!!




warum nich?


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Arkanoss schrieb:


> warum nich?



Das schickt sich nich für Männer.


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Gatax schrieb:


> Das schickt sich nich für Männer.


 Sry, aber lol.
gerade Männer die ewigen kinder^^


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> Sry, aber lol.
> gerade Männer die ewigen kinder^^



Dann kennst du keine richtigen Männer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkanoss (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinöööööö you have a letter ^^

*bah ich ken welche die spielen noch mit der eisenbahn... da darf ich mir wohl 1 mal im jahr ein zeichentrick rein ziehn* -.-


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Gatax schrieb:


> Dann kennst du keine richtigen Männer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und das sagt mir ein richtiger mann? *grübel*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hihi meine neue Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Arkanoss schrieb:


> *bah ich ken welche die spielen noch mit der eisenbahn... da darf ich mir wohl 1 mal im jahr ein zeichentrick rein ziehn* -.-



NEIN!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkanoss (28. Januar 2009)

Pfff *jetzt mal auf die schnelle beleidigt tu und film kucken*

phr könt mich ja anschreiben ^^ bis denne bb


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Arkanoss schrieb:


> Pfff *jetzt mal auf die schnelle beleidigt tu und film kucken*
> 
> phr könt mich ja anschreiben ^^ bis denne bb



ey du, jaaaa du beleidigte leberwurst^^, du hast post. ja iss so, also guck nich so komisch, lies lieber^^


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Arkanoss schrieb:


> Pfff *jetzt mal auf die schnelle beleidigt tu und film kucken*
> 
> phr könt mich ja anschreiben ^^ bis denne bb



Warte mal....Wie alt bist du? ^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

guten morgen ^^ *gähn*..*streck*


----------



## Arkanoss (28. Januar 2009)

Gatax schrieb:


> Warte mal....Wie alt bist du? ^^




ähm schau in meinem mybufffed ^^ da stehts und das alter sagt nicht immer auch den character aus bzw die art und weise wie man sich gibt....



so jetzt aber wech binnn ^^ 


und @ Lip schon gelesen und geantwortet ^^


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

GuMo, aza-bln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> guten morgen ^^ *gähn*..*streck*



Moin. Ausgeschlafen oder noch wach?


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Arkanoss schrieb:


> ähm schau in meinem mybufffed ^^ da stehts und das alter sagt nicht immer auch den character aus bzw die art und weise wie man sich gibt....



Ohh erst 22.^^ Aber macht nix... das geht vorbei.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

weder noch gatax ^^
hat jemand nen kaffe für mich? * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was macht ihr so früh schon hier?^^


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Gatax schrieb:


> Ohh erst 22.^^ Aber macht nix... das geht vorbei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja das waren Zeiten da kannst du dich sicher nicht mehr dran erinnern^^


----------



## Arkanoss (28. Januar 2009)

Gatax schrieb:


> Ohh erst 22.^^ Aber macht nix... das geht vorbei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




was heißt hier erst 22 ? wie ich schon sagte :das alter sagt nicht immer auch den character aus bzw die art und weise wie man sich gibt!!! *sich mal schlau tut*


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> weder noch gatax ^^
> hat jemand nen kaffe für mich? *
> 
> 
> ...



Kaffee reich*

also ich für meinen Teil hab nicht gepennt, also mal bei buffed geguckt was da so geht^^ und auf die beiden anderen irren gestoßen^^


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> also ich für meinen Teil hab nicht gepennt, also mal bei buffed geguckt was da so geht^^ und auf die beiden anderen irren gestoßen^^



Eyh du bist doch mindestens genauso irre wie wir.

Und 22 ist nich nicht "so" lange her.^^


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Moin ,steht was intressantes an bei den Wartungsarbeiten oder wieder nur das alltägliche ^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

"und auf die beiden anderen irren gestoßen^^"
*müde lächelt*
danke für den kaffe /bow


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Gatax schrieb:


> Eyh du bist doch mindestens genauso irre wie wir.


 drum sagte ich ja auch, auf die anderen beiden irren gestoßen, das hat mich nicht ausgeschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur angedeutet dass wir alle verrückt sind^^


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> weder noch gatax ^^
> hat jemand nen kaffe für mich? *
> 
> 
> ...



Was gibts denn noch außer schon wach oder noch?


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> drum sagte ich ja auch, auf die anderen beiden irren gestoßen, das hat mich nicht ausgeschlossen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann sei dir verziehen.


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> Moin ,steht was intressantes an bei den Wartungsarbeiten oder wieder nur das alltägliche ^^



Moin, immer das gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. bis ca. 11 uhr down


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

hm.. gute frage gatax... schlafwandeln? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> Moin ,steht was intressantes an bei den Wartungsarbeiten oder wieder nur das alltägliche ^^



Moin....kommt glaub ich noch nen Nachpatch. Deswegen bis 11 Uhr.


----------



## Arkanoss (28. Januar 2009)

*sich zu seinem film jetzt hin wend*

so bin wech ^^ wird mitr to full langsam.... baba


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> hm.. gute frage gatax... schlafwandeln?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also bist gar nicht du selbst.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Man , dann wirds zeit das ich was andres mach >.<  keine lust wieder zu warten XD warum bin ich nur um 9 eingeschlafen, hätte doch mit kopfweh und genickschmerzen bis um 12 zocken sollen ,dann wär ich perfekt um 11 wach geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Arkanoss schrieb:


> *sich zu seinem film jetzt hin wend*
> 
> so bin wech ^^ wird mitr to full langsam.... baba




Nain verlass mich nicht^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

ich bin ich sleber aber liege geistig noch im bet.. -." alles sehr verwirrend ^^
ich glaube mein kopf liegt eh gleich wieder auf'm tisch..*lach*


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> Man , dann wirds zeit das ich was andres mach >.<  keine lust wieder zu warten XD warum bin ich nur um 9 eingeschlafen, hätte doch mit kopfweh und genickschmerzen bis um 12 zocken sollen ,dann wär ich perfekt um 11 wach geworden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lol. Tja Horde hats nicht anders verdient.^^


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Jetzt ma so nebenbei gefragt ist bei euch in den letzen 2 Tagen der Realm auch so oft abgestürzt wie bei uns auf Dun Morogh?


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> ich bin ich sleber aber liege geistig noch im bet.. -." alles sehr verwirrend ^^
> ich glaube mein kopf liegt eh gleich wieder auf'm tisch..*lach*



Wenn du lkwnöwrjiruoirhaoihaiehawroözhfaiälfh postest wissen wir bescheid.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Gatax schrieb:


> Lol. Tja Horde hats nicht anders verdient.^^



Tzja Allys auch nich ;D
naja " Zeit für ein Duel" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> Jetzt ma so nebenbei gefragt ist bei euch in den letzen 2 Tagen der Realm auch so oft abgestürzt wie bei uns auf Dun Morogh?




naja wenn seit 3 wochen ne latenz mit spitzen von bis zu 3000ms als abgestürzt gilt, dann ja^^


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> Jetzt ma so nebenbei gefragt ist bei euch in den letzen 2 Tagen der Realm auch so oft abgestürzt wie bei uns auf Dun Morogh?



Das nicht aber so mal disconnects.


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> Tzja Allys auch nich ;D
> naja " Zeit für ein Duel"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann komm nach Durotan.^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> Jetzt ma so nebenbei gefragt ist bei euch in den letzen 2 Tagen der Realm auch so oft abgestürzt wie bei uns auf Dun Morogh?



nö eigentlich net nur das alte prob. mit dem überfüllten ini server :-\



achja... dhgfwehfwefgbewf ;D


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Naja Latenz ging nur haben wir vor 2 Tagen SSc fun Raid gemacht alles wunderbar, alle Ruhestein gecastet jeder ind Nordend ,bäng Realm tot bei der ganzen gilde


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Gatax schrieb:


> Das nicht aber so mal disconnects.


 Meist kam kurz danach nen Disconect, aber ne eigentlich nicht, es legte sich in letzter zeit auch wieder, aber viele Leute auf meinem realm hatten auch das prob.
Mein Gildenchef hatte binnen von 30 minuten ca. 8 Disco's


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Gatax schrieb:


> Dann komm nach Durotan.^^



Ok lvl 1 Duell ;D


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> nö eigentlich net nur das alte prob. mit dem überfüllten ini server :-\



Ohja hatte ich auch zuletzt oft.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Naja Ini Server gehen bei uns wieder ,kaum noch voll ,was mich recht wundert ^^


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> Ok lvl 1 Duell ;D



Ja du kannst ja machen. Ich komm mit meinem Pala, weil der is eingespielt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Palas machen auch an lvl 1 chars kein Dmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *ironie off*


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> Naja Ini Server gehen bei uns wieder ,kaum noch voll ,was mich recht wundert ^^



bei uns standen vor nen paar tagen rund 40 leute vorm eingang zu utgarde keep ^^
lustiges open pvp *g*


----------



## Redtim (28. Januar 2009)

moni moni freund. Is mittwoch nicht ein schöner tag? zumindest für die, die auch ohne WoW auskommen XDDD 

ach ja... ich muss gleich los zur schule -.- erste stunde sport und werd heut ne scheiß note bekomen. das weis ich! 
und was macht ihr so?


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> bei uns standen vor nen paar tagen rund 40 leute vorm eingang zu utgarde keep ^^
> lustiges open pvp *g*



omG bei uns haben die allys angst da kansnte mit pvp rumrennen da bekommste kein schlag ab ^^ ,leigt vllt dran das bei uns mehr Horde gibt ^^


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Redtim schrieb:


> moni moni freund. Is mittwoch nicht ein schöner tag? zumindest für die, die auch ohne WoW auskommen XDDD
> 
> ach ja... ich muss gleich los zur schule -.- erste stunde sport und werd heut ne scheiß note bekomen. das weis ich!
> und was macht ihr so?



warten das blizz die realms öffnet, alle chars auf 1 zurückstuft und AQ wieder geschlossen wird


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Redtim schrieb:


> moni moni freund. Is mittwoch nicht ein schöner tag? zumindest für die, die auch ohne WoW auskommen XDDD
> 
> ach ja... ich muss gleich los zur schule -.- erste stunde sport und werd heut ne scheiß note bekomen. das weis ich!
> und was macht ihr so?



mich freu'n das die zeit vorbei ist wo ich zur schule muss und gleich gemütlich auf'm stuhl einpennen ^^




"warten das blizz die realms öffnet, alle chars auf 1 zurückstuft und AQ wieder geschlossen wird "

*freu*... mein wunsch geht in erfüllung


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> Palas machen auch an lvl 1 chars kein Dmg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das kannst ja mal ausprobieren. Bin eh nur Healpala. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> ...... AQ wieder geschlossen wird


 oh ja das wäre mal ne maßnahme^^
das Event hätte ich gerne miterlebt


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> oh ja das wäre mal ne maßnahme^^
> das Event hätte ich gerne miterlebt



Ich auch.

/vote

Auf Aerea 52 hab ichs verpasst weil ich lieber meinen Pala weitergespielt habe.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> oh ja das wäre mal ne maßnahme^^
> das Event hätte ich gerne miterlebt



Jo wer hätte nicht gern den titel un das mount?^^



> Das kannst ja mal ausprobieren. Bin eh nur Healpala.



och nö^^

Vote 4 AQ Neueröffnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> Jo wer hätte nicht gern den titel un das mount?^^
> Vote 4 AQ Neueröffnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auf Aerea 52 siehste die noch.


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

pre bc.. das waren noch zeiten..


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> Jo wer hätte nicht gern den titel un das mount?^^


 ne das interessiert mich nicht wirklich, wusste auch gar nicht dass es das gab dafür. 
ich hätte einfach nur gerne mal alle chars auf meinem server gesehen wie sie vor diesem riesigen tor stehen und warten dass es aufgeht, sich dann die tore öffnen und ......
ich komme ins schwärmen wenn ich nicht aufhör^^


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Gatax schrieb:


> Auf Aerea 52 siehste die noch.




ja aber da ist schon eröffnet worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibt kein titel mehr ^^
wenn ichs offene Tor sehen will reit ich selbst hin

Vote 4 old naxx will Atiesh für meinen Warlock^^




> ne das interessiert mich nicht wirklich, wusste auch gar nicht dass es das gab dafür.
> ich hätte einfach nur gerne mal alle chars auf meinem server gesehen wie sie vor diesem riesigen tor stehen und warten dass es aufgeht, sich dann die tore öffnen und ......
> ich komme ins schwärmen wenn ich nicht aufhör^^



die Adds spawnen und Alle draufhauen un dann aussehend wie ein tollwütiger hund in AQ reinrennen?^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> ne das interessiert mich nicht wirklich, wusste auch gar nicht dass es das gab dafür.
> ich hätte einfach nur gerne mal alle chars auf meinem server gesehen wie sie vor diesem riesigen tor stehen und warten dass es aufgeht, sich dann die tore öffnen und ......
> ich komme ins schwärmen wenn ich nicht aufhör^^




naja wenn ich mich recht erinner war davor aber noch ewiges farmen angesagt ^^


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> ne das interessiert mich nicht wirklich, wusste auch gar nicht dass es das gab dafür.
> ich hätte einfach nur gerne mal alle chars auf meinem server gesehen wie sie vor diesem riesigen tor stehen und warten dass es aufgeht, sich dann die tore öffnen und ......
> ich komme ins schwärmen wenn ich nicht aufhör^^



Auf Aerea 52 renn die auch mit dem Mount aus AQ rum. Hordeseite.


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> naja wenn ich mich recht erinner war davor aber noch ewiges farmen angesagt ^^



ich würde alle meine chars hergeben und nochmal ganz von vorne anfangen wenn ich des sehen dürfte dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

./vote 4 wow classic server.. xDD
aber das bleibt eh nur ein traum..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> ich würde alle meine chars hergeben und nochmal ganz von vorne anfangen wenn ich des sehen dürfte dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




super , und dann transen sie alle un du hast nix davon ^^


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> ich würde alle meine chars hergeben und nochmal ganz von vorne anfangen wenn ich des sehen dürfte dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hättest ja die Chance gehabt letztens auf Aerea 52 oder Malorne. Vielleicht wird ja noch ein neuer Realm aufgemacht bei den steigenden Spielerzahlen.


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> super , und dann transen sie alle un du hast nix davon ^^



wenn ich dafür sehe wie sich die tore öffnen, doch da hätte ich schon was von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=mELEr4UpbvI 

extra für dich =)

vote trotzdem für old naxx need atiesh für Warlock


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=mELEr4UpbvI
> 
> extra für dich =)
> 
> vote trotzdem für old naxx need atiesh für Warlock



den link hatte ich schon mal, aber was nützt es mir?
dabei sein und es erleben ist nicht das gleiche wie nur bei youtube gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=mELEr4UpbvI
> 
> extra für dich =)
> 
> vote trotzdem für old naxx need atiesh für Warlock




wenn ich mir das vid anschaue... soviel horde und ally's auf einempunkt.. mir hätte es in den fingern gejuckt ^^


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

Moin leute.

Bei mir  lädt der Launcher grad nen kleinen patch rrunter,  immernoch 3.0.8 aber ein neues buidl,   ist das normal?????


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> Moin leute.
> 
> Bei mir  lädt der Launcher grad nen kleinen patch rrunter,  immernoch 3.0.8 aber ein neues buidl,   ist das normal?????



Ja bei mir auch. Deswegen auch bis 11 Uhr down.

Und Moin.^^


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> Moin leute.
> 
> Bei mir  lädt der Launcher grad nen kleinen patch rrunter,  immernoch 3.0.8 aber ein neues buidl,   ist das normal?????




bringt doch eh nix isteh bis 11 down


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> den link hatte ich schon mal, aber was nützt es mir?
> dabei sein und es erleben ist nicht das gleiche wie nur bei youtube gucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jo schon nice da kommen gefühle hoch =) 

sowas müssts bei ulduar auch kommen


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> jo schon nice da kommen gefühle hoch =)
> 
> sowas müssts bei ulduar auch kommen




erinner dich bitte wie es früher war als neue ini's rein gepatch wurde.. xD
da waren die server auch mal 2tage off^^


----------



## Sorbet (28. Januar 2009)

guten morgen 

habt ihr auch das problem gestern gehabt das die titan panel leiste nicht mehr funktioniert hat? kann die funktion optioneinstellungen nicht mehr benutzen. 
weis einer von euch einen rat?


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Mann muß aber nix installieren, oder. Bei mir zumindest nicht oder kommt das noch?


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

hmm ja beim loginfenster stnd nuer wartungsarbeiten nix mit patch und jetzt spielversion konnt nich  überprüft werden.  kagg blizz.^^


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Zu BC zeiten wars doch schön =)

/vote 4 Uludar eröffnungsevent ähnlich AQ <3


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> Zu BC zeiten wars doch schön =)
> 
> /vote 4 Uludar eröffnungsevent ähnlich AQ <3



/sign


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

Ach ich fand damals , als ich wnwoch meinen Huntär gespielt hab das Aq Event lästich,  bin zu oft gestorben, mir wär au egal wen nicht Uluar kommt sondern endlich mal die Eiskronezitadelle... ausserdem was die Weltevents angeht find ich, dass Schneesturm im Eventniveau sinkt.

Bei wotlk start ne Zombie seuchenaktion und nekropolen sowie mau angriff auf Og und Sw


----------



## Gothic_1234 (28. Januar 2009)

mal sehen was der Patch bringt^^ da ja noch der gleiche Patch den ich letzte woche gezogen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Sollten nen post ins WoW Forum stellen ,das sie en Eröffningsevent amchen sollen wo überall die Kack Eisenwächter und so spawnen ,halt wie AQ mit gong oder so wär nice <3


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> Zu BC zeiten wars doch schön =)
> 
> /vote 4 Uludar eröffnungsevent ähnlich AQ <3



Ich mach mir irgenwann mal nen Allytwink auf Dun Morogh und dann hau ich Schokobon um.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

die haben endlich mal den cd auf heulende böe auf 5sec eingetragen *freu^^





http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=VeaKNBqAirM

ich sag nur.. "wann ist invites to bolton moor" *lach*


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Gatax schrieb:


> Ich mach mir irgenwann mal nen Allytwink auf Dun Morogh und dann hau ich Schokobon um.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bin aber nur mit BlackHero on ^^


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

So die Damen und Herren, ich bin weg.
Ich gucke noch nen Film und dann muss ich los.
Ich wünsche euch viel Spass und macht keinen Blödsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

Was ist de bei den Events, du wilst doch vllt mit deinem ach so tollen Blacknonhero ein legendäres elementaren oder sagen wir steinvrykulmount abgreifen?


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

Was ist de bei den Events, du wilst doch vllt mit deinem ach so tollen Blacknonhero ein legendäres elementaren oder sagen wir steinvrykulmount abgreifen?


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> Was ist de bei den Events, du wilst doch vllt mit deinem ach so tollen Blacknonhero ein legendäres elementaren oder sagen wir steinvrykulmount abgreifen?



steinvrykulmount wär doch nice als flugmount  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> So die Damen und Herren, ich bin weg.
> Ich gucke noch nen Film und dann muss ich los.
> Ich wünsche euch viel Spass und macht keinen Blödsinn



what? ne wir doch nicht !


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Byebye Lupinè.


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> Bin aber nur mit BlackHero on ^^



Du Schisser^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> So die Damen und Herren, ich bin weg.
> Ich gucke noch nen Film und dann muss ich los.
> Ich wünsche euch viel Spass und macht keinen Blödsinn
> 
> ...



was guckste?


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

Warum sind die leute nur dauernd so scharf auf EPICS bis zum abwinken.  bin seit letzten Donnerstag 80 und hab erst 1 epic aus utgarde hero.... manmanman, sgibt auch noch anderes als items... Immer diese Habgier.


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> was guckste?



guck ich "Königin der Verdammten"
lecker happen von Mann und hab den zu lange nicht mehr gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Gatax schrieb:


> Du Schisser^^



Warlocks suxxen atm meiner meinung nach ,der Leerwandler bringts nicht mehr zum tanken, der bekommt 2 schläge un is tot un wenn ich 1 SB raushau hab ich eh aggro ^^


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Kennt jemand SiW? Sinnlos im Weltraum.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> Warum sind die leute nur dauernd so scharf auf EPICS bis zum abwinken.  bin seit letzten Donnerstag 80 und hab erst 1 epic aus utgarde hero.... manmanman, sgibt auch noch anderes als items... Immer diese Habgier.



Wer sagt das es um EPICS geht , uns gehts um ein Eröffnungsevent ala PRE-BC wenn du das kennst ^^


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> Warlocks suxxen atm meiner meinung nach ,der Leerwandler bringts nicht mehr zum tanken, der bekommt 2 schläge un is tot un wenn ich 1 SB raushau hab ich eh aggro ^^



Meine Aggro haste sowieso. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

rofl. sinnlos im weltraum nee.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Gatax schrieb:


> Kennt jemand SiW? Sinnlos im Weltraum.



schonma gehört

"Meine Aggro haste sowieso.  "
Deine Heal- Aggro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

ich kenne mein bett... und dahin verschwinde ich jetzt für 10min..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bis später und macht euch keien hoffnungen.. alle chars wurden gelöscht.. ^^


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> guck ich "Königin der Verdammten"
> lecker happen von Mann und hab den zu lange nicht mehr gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann viel Spaß.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

ja deiner ganz besonders aza-bin muhahahaha


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> ich kenne mein bett... und dahin verschwinde ich jetzt für 10min..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Für 10 minuten?

könnt man doppeldeutig sehen D


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> ich kenne mein bett... und dahin verschwinde ich jetzt für 10min..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Solange es dafür den AQ Eröffnungsevent nochmal gibt, bitte gern, nehmt sie hin die Chars^^


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Müßt ihr euch mal ankucken auf YouTube. Sinnlos im Weltraum. Zum schießen.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Nix Vote 4 Ulduar Eröffningsevent ala AQ ^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> Für 10 minuten?
> 
> könnt man doppeldeutig sehen D





hm... was du wohl meinst *dreckig grins*


----------



## ANubiZzz (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> Warlocks suxxen atm meiner meinung nach ,der Leerwandler bringts nicht mehr zum tanken, der bekommt 2 schläge un is tot un wenn ich 1 SB raushau hab ich eh aggro ^^



def nicht.  Wl spielen macht mom richtig laune. und wenn mann bedenkt das der wl mit Ulduar noch gepatch wird (hoffentlich zum postitiven, siehe Summoning)
denke ich wird es noch mehr fun Bringen.!


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> Nix Vote 4 Uluar Eröffningsevent ala AQ ^^


 oder so, mir wurst, hauptsache etwas was nie vergessen wird. und nicht einfach klatsch, da habt ihr neuen Kontent und jetzt spiet ihn gefälligst. solange es nicht sowas wie mit WOTLK und den ganzen Zombies wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> def nicht.  Wl spielen macht mom richtig laune. und wenn mann bedenkt das der wl mit Ulduar noch gepatch wird (hoffentlich zum postitiven, siehe Summoning)
> denke ich wird es noch mehr fun Bringen.!




naja mir macht er ATM 0 bock , iich find die quest kacke zu amchen mim Wl ,im Gegensatz zu Pre-Bc oder BC ,ists in Nordend um einiges schwerer mim Wl zu leveln


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

Naja ich halte von events nix, genauso wenig wie von den wow festen wie dem mondfest grade,  nachtelfen mist ist das. Nieder mit den Nachtelfen und Blutelfen an die Macht.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> oder so, mir wurst, hauptsache etwas was nie vergessen wird. und nicht einfach klatsch, da habt ihr neuen Kontent und jetzt spiet ihn gefälligst. solange es nicht sowas wie mit WOTLK und den ganzen Zombies wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich wär dafür das überall die Eisenwächter und so spawnen und ka, lasst euch was einfallen ich post es dann ins WoW Forum vllt kommt dann was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> oder so, mir wurst, hauptsache etwas was nie vergessen wird. und nicht einfach klatsch, da habt ihr neuen Kontent und jetzt spiet ihn gefälligst. solange es nicht sowas wie mit WOTLK und den ganzen Zombies wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was haste gegen den zombie event? ich fand es lustig..
in shatt stehen und mit hordis reden hatte was ^^


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=TpaRN0mvO94

Das is so geil^^


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> was ahste gegen den zombie event? ich fand es lustig..
> in shatt stehen und mit hordis reden hatte was ^^



naja hat gesuxxt wenn man dailys machen wollte ^^ oder abgeben wollte ^^


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> naja hat gesuxxt wenn man dailys machen wollte ^^ oder abgeben wollte ^^


 oder von shatt weg wollte.
oder überhaupt, aber mit den hordies zusammen og raiden war schon geilo, stimmt^^


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=B04GP8HZ_zM


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Lasst euch ma was schönes für ein Eröffnugnsevent einfallen ala aq naja muss halt dann aber zu Nordend passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 & zu Ulduar


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> Lasst euch ma was schönes für ein Eröffnugnsevent einfallen ala aq naja muss halt dann aber zu Nordend passen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Blöde frage, was soll es denn in Ulduar geben für bosse? weiß das schon einer?


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

Rofl Sinnlos im weltraum,   naja aber es ist auch bissl primitiv.

In Ulduar kommt Yogg Saron, einer der 3 alten götter.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

6 normale + 1 Encounter^^

ne ka denke ma so wie hds und hdb in die richtung


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

hab hunger...
need http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=BZYWxY1bT6Y xD


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=RZZATuG1TY0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

omfg


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> 6 normale + 1 Encounter^^
> 
> ne ka denke ma so wie hds und hdb in die richtung



Na dann wäre es doch cool wenn überall in Nordend riesige felsblöcke auftauchen und am tag des Patches der reihe nach in die felsen die Blitze schlagen würde und daraus irgendwelche Riesen und der gleichen Mobs entstehen würden.
die dann besiegt werden müssen um die nächsten zum leben zu erwecken, und der letzte wäre dann vor Ulduar, so als Wächter, oder als Tor wie bei AQ


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

Ich need kein Todesschnitzel sondern gefüllte Nachtelfenohren, die sind Mit schinkenfüllung so cross und lecker. müsst ihr mal probieren^^ zutaten sind natürlich die ohren, die schneidet ihr einerm gekillten Nachtelfen ab  sowie schinken  fleischmarinade  und das ganze im Backofen oder aufm Grill zubereiten lecker.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Januar 2009)

für was braucht es so einen event wie aq? die zeiten sind vorbei


----------



## derbolzer (28. Januar 2009)

Lol ich starte wow aus spass und was sehe ich er ladet patch 3,0,8 neu runter bei euch auch ?


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> Na dann wäre es doch cool wenn überall in Nordend riesige felsblöcke auftauchen und am tag des Patches der reihe nach in die felsen die Blitze schlagen würde und daraus irgendwelche Riesen und der gleichen Mobs entstehen würden.
> die dann besiegt werden müssen um die nächsten zum leben zu erwecken, und der letzte wäre dann vor Ulduar, so als Wächter, oder als Tor wie bei AQ




wär natürlich ne schöne idee


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> für was braucht es so einen event wie aq? die zeiten sind vorbei



Wir wollen sie aber wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Januar 2009)

naja blizzard hatt sich so mitte BC entschieden lieber alles einfach und leicht e.t.c. zu machen

ein wunder das Malygos noch nicht generft wurde

und mal schauen wie ulduar wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

derbolzer schrieb:


> Lol ich starte wow aus spass und was sehe ich er ladet patch 3,0,8 neu runter bei euch auch ?



Ja und http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=dLIYxWTw8Wk&...feature=related 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja blizzard hatt sich so mitte BC entschieden lieber alles einfach und leicht e.t.c. zu machen
> 
> ein wunder das Malygos noch nicht generft wurde
> 
> ...



wir posten einfahc nen vorschlag ins WoW forum und alle buffed leute schreiben drunter /sign oder /vote 4 ^^


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> Rofl Sinnlos im weltraum,   naja aber es ist auch bissl primitiv.



Ich könnt mich totlachen drüber.^^


----------



## derbolzer (28. Januar 2009)

ol ich starte wow aus spass und was sehe ich er ladet patch 3,0,8 neu runter bei euch auch ?


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

derbolzer schrieb:


> ol ich starte wow aus spass und was sehe ich er ladet patch 3,0,8 neu runter bei euch auch ?



JA zum 2ten mal


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=9czZO526ggw
einfach zu geil ^^


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=9czZO526ggw
> einfach zu geil ^^



fertig mit den 10 mins? ^^


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Kuck sich das überhaupt jemand an was ich poste von YouTube? Weil sonst lass ichs dann mal auch gut sein.^^

Ich find das einfach nur zu geil gemacht.


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Gatax schrieb:


> Kuck sich das überhaupt jemand an was ich poste von YouTube? Weil sonst lass ichs dann mal auch gut sein.^^



Öhm, nein nicht wirklich^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> fertig mit den 10 mins? ^^




bis ich net mein todesschnitzel hab kann ich net schlafen ^^
ach und btw.. need more kaffee


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> Öhm, nein nicht wirklich^^



Oh WC äh WB Lupinè. Film schon zu Ende?


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

mein kaffee ist leer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die sollen ma die realms hochfahren


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> bis ich net mein todesschnitzel hab kann ich net schlafen ^^
> ach und btw.. need more kaffee


 *erneut nen Kaffee reich*
auch wenn ich das gefühl kriege mir wird die hand dabei abgebissen^^


----------



## WarriMage (28. Januar 2009)

guden morgen leuts ... wie gehts so?^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> *erneut nen Kaffee reich*
> auch wenn ich das gefühl kriege mir wird die hand dabei abgebissen^^





*an lupinè knabber*... hm du schmeckst aber nicht wie ein todesschnitzel ^^
danke für meinen kaffee... bist jetzt meine kaffeefee o.O xD


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

WarriMage schrieb:


> guden morgen leuts ... wie gehts so?^^



Moin noch ganz gut.^^


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> *an lupinè knabber*... hm du schmeckst aber nicht wie ein todesschnitzel ^^
> danke für meinen kaffee... bist jetzt meine kaffeefee o.O xD



ich bringe aber den tod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ne scherz, obwohl bei hordlern^^. lecker untote knochen zu nem taurenschnitzel, yammi^^


----------



## Andaa (28. Januar 2009)

;<


----------



## Andaa (28. Januar 2009)

mein 2ter beitrag! *sammel*


----------



## paparon (28. Januar 2009)

WarriMage schrieb:


> guden morgen leuts ... wie gehts so?^^




bestens.

kinder sind gleich in der schule. frau ist auf arbeit. ich hab krankenschein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also von mir aus kann blizz die server hochfahren


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

hay >.< was ist mit meinem kaffee?


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

anwesende tauren und untote natürlich ausgeschlossen, ich beiße ja nicht die hand die mich unterhält^^


----------



## Hexacoatl (28. Januar 2009)

Oh, man, eigentlich sollten Wartungsarbeiten immer am nächsten Tag des aktuellen Tages sein, das wäre wesentlich entspannter....



....und sollte dann mal wirklich was damit sein, kann man ja immer noch behaupten das diese gestern gewartet worden seien.


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> hay >.< was ist mit meinem kaffee?




such dir ne eigene kaffeefee *knurr*
lupinè steht bei mir unter vertrag ^^
hab gehört gatax hat noch kaffee...^^


----------



## WarriMage (28. Januar 2009)

XD


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> such dir ne eigene kaffeefee *knurr*
> lupinè steht bei mir unter vertrag ^^
> hab gehört gatax hat noch kaffee...^^



geh wieder ins bett deine 10 min morgentraining machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> hay >.< was ist mit meinem kaffee?


*noch nen kaffee reich*, man man, bald spendiert ihr aber mal ne neue packung. ihr seit ja teuer auf dauer^^


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> *noch nen kaffee reich*, man man, bald spendiert ihr aber mal ne neue packung. ihr seit ja teuer auf dauer^^



dafür wirste von nem Süßen Blutelf verwöhnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andaa (28. Januar 2009)

Zum glück hab ich ne Kaffeezapfanlage ;>


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> such dir ne eigene kaffeefee *knurr*
> lupinè steht bei mir unter vertrag ^^
> hab gehört gatax hat noch kaffee...^^



Hahaha....Pech gehabt....Ich trink kein Kaffee.

Nicht immer auf Gerüchte hören.^^

Und ausschenken tu ich ihn noch weniger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> dafür wirste von nem Süßen Blutelf verwöhnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 klar, der wollte meine ohren massieren, um sie mir abzuschneiden und sich was draus zu braten^^
sehr nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> geh wieder ins bett deine 10 min morgentraining machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





*hust* ^^


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> klar, der wollte meine ohren massieren, um sie mir abzuschneiden und sich was draus zu braten^^
> sehr nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne bin ein lieber Hordler ,ich hau kein allys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich massier die nur =)


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> ne bin ein lieber Hordler ,ich hau kein allys
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ha das sagen alle blutelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Andaa schrieb:


> Zum glück hab ich ne Kaffeezapfanlage ;>



Ne Kaffezapfanlage.^^ Die mußte mir mal erklären. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> ha das sagen alle blutelfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sonst hätt ich keine Ally twinks O.o

*Lupine massier* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> *hust* ^^



ha pwnd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

lupinè keine angst mänliche b11 knabbern nur an ohren von mänlichen n811... ;D

*nen korb mit frischen brötchen hin stellt*.. bringt wer wurst und käse?


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> sonst hätt ich keine Ally twinks O.o
> 
> *Lupine massier*
> 
> ...



*auf meine ohren aufpass* *ghularmee bereit halt*
jetzt kannste, und du machst das gar nicht schlecht^^

und die ally twinks sind für mich nicht zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wobei ich auch hordie twinks habe, aber das heißt noch nix, RP-PVP Realm sag ich da nur^^


----------



## WarriMage (28. Januar 2009)

Nix gegen Blutelfen :x sonst hagelts hier glei Chaosbolts und Holyshocks :x darauf kann ich nich wenn jemand meine Paladin runtermacht XD und wenn wer was gegen Gnome gibts auch was :x


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Aber installiert wird der Patch nicht oder?


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> lupinè keine angst mänliche b11 knabbern nur an ohren von mänlichen n811... ;D
> 
> *nen korb mit frischen brötchen hin stellt*.. bringt wer wurst und käse?



für was willste käse? etwa Käse zum Whine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> für was willste käse? etwa Käse zum Whine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 

made my day ^^


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

WarriMage schrieb:


> Nix gegen Blutelfen :x sonst hagelts hier glei Chaosbolts und Holyshocks :x darauf kann ich nich wenn jemand meine Paladin runtermacht XD und wenn wer was gegen Gnome gibts auch was :x



he palas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die machen eh kein dmg ;D sogar gms machen palas runter "zitat : sorry blackhero ich hab ein großes problem ein paladin hat sein ruhestein zerbrochen und braucht nun hilfe"

und nen gnom hab ich auch ^^

ja der patch isntalliert


----------



## bcm4web (28. Januar 2009)

Redtim schrieb:


> moni moni freund. Is mittwoch nicht ein schöner tag? zumindest für die, die auch ohne WoW auskommen XDDD
> 
> ach ja... ich muss gleich los zur schule -.- erste stunde sport und werd heut ne scheiß note bekomen. das weis ich!
> und was macht ihr so?




bin seit um 6 auf den beinen, und seit um 7 auf arbeit. und werde erst gegen 16 uhr zu hause sein, dann gehts rein nach wow, 1-2 Heros und dann sanktum raiden.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> made my day ^^



so früh schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann ist dein tag ja gerettet


----------



## zenturionzi (28. Januar 2009)

diese Wartungsarbeiten nerven


----------



## WarriMage (28. Januar 2009)

wie patch? hab ich wieder verschlafen?


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Nur mal so.^^ http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=lhSMcowJiD8

Is ein Lied. Der goldene Reiter


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

WarriMage schrieb:


> wie patch? hab ich wieder verschlafen?



jo mach den launcher an ^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

zenturionzi schrieb:


> diese Wartungsarbeiten nerven



wartungsarbeiten?  wo?
sei lieber froh das die das einmal pro woche machen... 
stell dir vor wie es wäre würden die dat nur einmal im monat machen.. ^^


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Gatax schrieb:


> Nur mal so.^^ http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=lhSMcowJiD8



oh mann, des iss ja schon älter als ich. oder ne warte^^


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> oh mann, des iss ja schon älter als ich. oder ne warte^^



Aber immer noch geil. Vorallem der Text.


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

gatax jetzt machst du mir angst ^^

aber hey http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=5Lpyxv-DfiI ;D


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Gatax schrieb:


> Aber immer noch geil. Vorallem der Text.


 naja ansichtssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarriMage (28. Januar 2009)

öhhhhhm bin ich jez neben der spur ? der war doch schon letzte woche ... Oo


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> naja ansichtssache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



siehste deine ohren sind noch dran


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> naja ansichtssache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wollt ihr was modernes hören?^^


----------



## Bundror (28. Januar 2009)

Morgen zusammen

Also seit Patch 3.08 meldet bei jedem Neustart von WOW / Blizzardlauncher  meine Firewall das das Programm verändert wurde.

Was hat sich Blizzard nur dabei gedacht.


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> siehste deine ohren sind noch dran



ja das stimmt, obwohl sie durch den goldenen reiter beinahe weggeflogen wären^^


----------



## Schwammala (28. Januar 2009)

jede woche die gleiche warterei   -.-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bcm4web (28. Januar 2009)

WarriMage schrieb:


> öhhhhhm bin ich jez neben der spur ? der war doch schon letzte woche ... Oo




da kommt ja auch kein neuer patch, sonder blizz will die talent bugs, die durch 3.0.8 entstanden sind, heute während der wartungsarbeiten beseitigen.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> ja das stimmt, obwohl sie durch den goldenen reiter beinahe weggeflogen wären^^



trotz das ich dich massiert hat bin ein netter b11 ^^


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

viel schönere mucke http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLfM-g8i9Aw...feature=related


----------



## Andaa (28. Januar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adAYq62dBxc


----------



## Noks (28. Januar 2009)

jop, immer diese kacke!

naja Youtube 4tw Harry Potter und der Pronokeller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Dann eben das. Hoffe das gefällt wenigstens mal jemanden.^^ http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=y-LhyAVzDBI


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> viel schönere mucke http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLfM-g8i9Aw...feature=related





joar klingt schön.... achja.. kaffee plz.. need more ^^


----------



## WarriMage (28. Januar 2009)

dann sollen sie auch glei 1k winter patchen... komplett tirion hatte standbilder in 1k die seuchenfässer sind nemmer geflogen usw ... und die lags sind auch nur nen bug weil nich genug speicherkapazität vom server gezogen wird


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> joar klingt schön.... achja.. kaffee plz.. need more ^^



*Kaffee reich* aber nur weil du die musi schön findest^^


----------



## Lari (28. Januar 2009)

WarriMage schrieb:


> dann sollen sie auch glei 1k winter patchen... komplett tirion hatte standbilder in 1k die seuchenfässer sind nemmer geflogen usw ... und die lags sind auch nur nen bug weil nich genug speicherkapazität vom server gezogen wird


Fachpersonal!
Geht lieber in die Schule oder arbeiten...


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> viel schönere mucke http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLfM-g8i9Aw...feature=related



son mist. ^^

Yeah neue Seite.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

man ich such en lied und find es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> man ich such en lied und find es nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 wat suchste? wo isses her


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Gatax schrieb:


> son mist. ^^
> 
> Yeah neue Seite.


 wie der goldene reiter, ansichtssache


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

ka war so en geiles musik video mit final fantasy 5 video hinten dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab sogar den bandname vergessen >.<


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> *Kaffee reich* aber nur weil du die musi schön findest^^





daaanke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=x9wci8aCCM0 is aber auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andaa (28. Januar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XP_pH6CBZYg

des is auch zum entspannen


----------



## Noks (28. Januar 2009)

Jede zelle meines .....

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE

^^


----------



## Natsumee (28. Januar 2009)

zenturionzi schrieb:


> diese Wartungsarbeiten nerven




wieso?

die sind gut


normalerweise arbeitet man doch oder hat schule?^^


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> daaanke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*gleich noch nen kaffee hinterher schieb* iss ja geilo


----------



## Schwammala (28. Januar 2009)

und wenn man aber urlaub hat?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Dann mal was niedliches^^ http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=IjkHWpksPvQ


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=asbi3JB4PTk <<< die drogen die der nimmt will ich auch!!! o.O


----------



## Lari (28. Januar 2009)

Schwammala schrieb:


> und wenn man aber urlaub hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann schläft man um die Uhrzeit noch!
Aber man sitzt doch net vorm PC und postet in Spam-Threads...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

ich finden den kack song net >.<


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=asbi3JB4PTk <<< die drogen die der nimmt will ich auch!!! o.O


 jo der Moonboy, iss schon geil was der da macht^^
obwohl hardstyle ja auch meine richtung ist^^


----------



## Master of madness (28. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wieso?
> 
> die sind gut
> 
> ...


<<< hockt in da schule^^


----------



## CoHanni (28. Januar 2009)

Morgen Jungs und Mädels


wie gehts so?


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> jo der Moonboy, iss schon geil was der da macht^^
> obwohl hardstyle ja auch meine richtung ist^^





jop also "tanzen" kann er^^


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=asbi3JB4PTk << is eher so meine musik ;D


----------



## Natsumee (28. Januar 2009)

Schwammala schrieb:


> und wenn man aber urlaub hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




dann ist man selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne dann ist der Mittwoch da um auszuschlafen^^

also ich habe nie probs mit dem server down schlafe wen ich urlaub hab eh bis so 11 uhr^^


----------



## Bloodycat (28. Januar 2009)

Schwammala schrieb:


> und wenn man aber urlaub hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gz habe auch urlaub  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und warte bis die server wider da sind


----------



## Schwammala (28. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Dann schläft man um die Uhrzeit noch!
> Aber man sitzt doch net vorm PC und postet in Spam-Threads...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




werde deine anweisung folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin erst heimgekommen, also noch fit wie ein turnschuh


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> jop also "tanzen" kann er^^
> 
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=asbi3JB4PTk << is eher so meine musik ;D



LOl wie der abgeht.^^ Aber hört dir mal das an falls es dir gefällt.^^ Aber scheiß Qualität...is aber aus meiner Stadt inner Disse. http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=aowRYMgjIyY&...&playnext=1


----------



## Wolaa (28. Januar 2009)

man sind diese mitwoch morgende mal entspannend, man
hat ja richtig zeit mal zu frühstücken =)


----------



## Altsahir (28. Januar 2009)

Wie gerne würde ich noch schlafen, aber ich hab um 9 nen Meeting  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 grmml. 

Wenn doch nur schon Freitag wär ... 

so, ich hol erstmal Kaffee? Noch wer?

Gruß Alts


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

gatax jetzt muss ich mir wieder gnadenlos metal um die ohren ballern damit die kopfschmerzen weggehen ^^


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> gatax jetzt muss ich mir wieder gnadenlos metal um die ohren ballern damit die kopfschmerzen weggehen ^^



Du hast keine Ahnung was gut is. Nach 3 Min soll man ja auch aus machen.^^

Hach das waren noch Zeiten da. *schwärm*


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5266790/Jumpstyletreff_Mannheim << war ich dabei bin im brunnen gejumpt ;D

ah kacke das ja garnit dabei wie wir im brunnen jumpen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Gatax schrieb:


> Du hast keine Ahnung was gut is. Nach 3 Min soll man ja auch aus machen.^^
> 
> Hach das waren noch Zeiten da. *schwärm*


 na man gut dass ich es lese bevor die 3te minute erreicht ist^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Altsahir schrieb:


> Wie gerne würde ich noch schlafen, aber ich hab um 9 nen Meeting
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




meeee ^^ meine kaffeefee bringt mir ja nix mehr :-\


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> meeee ^^ meine kaffeefee bringt mir ja nix mehr :-\


*Kafffee Kanne reich* mein gott du kriegst noch nen Infarkt^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> *Kafffee Kanne reich* mein gott du kriegst noch nen Infarkt^^






egal^^

omg hab gerade nen vid auf youtube gefunden da sieht man mich tanzen xDD


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Oder für Berlin Crime.^^ http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ASgcpE6d6-Y&...&playnext=1


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> egal^^
> 
> omg hab gerade nen vid auf youtube gefunden da sieht man mich tanzen xDD


zeig zeig zeig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> zeig zeig zeig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hab auch eins eeben gepostet ;


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 verrate aber nicht wer ich dabin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> egal^^
> 
> omg hab gerade nen vid auf youtube gefunden da sieht man mich tanzen xDD



Dann zeig.


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> zeig zeig zeig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=57iveVvttaA  so ca. bei 1:37.. ^^ aber wer genau davon sag ich net ^^



gatax bc is ja nu schon bissel ausgelutscht ^^
wusste garnet das es die noch gibt ^^


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> hab auch eins eeben gepostet ;
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 ich nehme an der, der in den brunnen jumpt^^
habs verpasst, aber ich guck es gleich

ich hätte nur nicht gedacht dass es so viel jumpstyler gibt die bei Buffed sind


----------



## Tyraila (28. Januar 2009)

naa wo bleibt das vid? ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=2NKJ7WsB1HI&...re=channel_page

noch eins da jump ich im brunnen habs gefunden ;D ma schauen wer rausfindet wer ich bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Bloodycat schrieb:


> gz habe auch urlaub
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign 

erstmal wach werden und nen Kaffee holen.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> ich nehme an der, der in den brunnen jumpt^^
> habs verpasst, aber ich guck es gleich
> 
> ich hätte nur nicht gedacht dass es so viel jumpstyler gibt die bei Buffed sind



im oberen ist das nit drin mim brunnen erst das eben ^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> im oberen ist das nit drin mim brunnen erst das eben ^^





du bist der mit dem schwarzen hemd der sich so um seine hose sorgt.. xD


----------



## Lowstar (28. Januar 2009)

der thrad hat es zu was gebracht... also ich hab bis jetzt noch keinen sooo langen gesehen, wobei das meiste ja auch nur gespamme ist^^

edit: firefox geschlossen, wow auf, will mich einloggen: V-E-R-D-A-M-M-T, warum sonst habe ich grad diesen thread gefunden- Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> du bist der mit dem schwarzen hemd der sich so um seine hose sorgt.. xD



>.< ownd ^^

die waren danach von oben bis unten nass >.<


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

ich denke das ist der Sinn dieses Threads ^^ man vertreibt sich die Zeit bis die Server wieder da sind.


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5266790/Jumpstyletreff_Mannheim << war ich dabei bin im brunnen gejumpt ;D
> 
> ah kacke das ja garnit dabei wie wir im brunnen jumpen
> 
> ...



Aber cool BC und DJ Korx.^^


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

seht man vorm mc donalds wie nass meine hosen noch warn ^^


----------



## Molgard (28. Januar 2009)

jump-hardstyle treffen in bremen sind imma noch die geilsten ;D


----------



## Schwammala (28. Januar 2009)

minimal hört wohl keiner?  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEsQVS0dEdA...feature=related


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Molgard schrieb:


> jump-hardstyle treffen in bremen sind imma noch die geilsten ;D



treffen war ja von jumpstyle.eu ^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

ich geh mal meine dr. martens putzen.. xD
kaffeefee...!!!


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mich auch mal ne Zeitlang im Jumpstyle versucht ^^ aber iwann hats mir das Fussgelenk gesprengt xD


----------



## Lowstar (28. Januar 2009)

dann will ich mal was zur Belustigung anderer spieler beitragen. werden wahrscheinlich die meisten kennen..
..den anderen viel spass beim gucken^^

http://www.worldofathene.com/index.php?vid=3

mfg Lowstar


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Ihr seid alles so geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Oder kuckt euch das mal wenn ihr lachen wollt. http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Fqea0OMpJYk&...feature=related


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

lupine immer noch am schaun?


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

wo ist meine kaffeefee? *schnief*
*zu ska durch die bude tanzt*


black die hat uns allein gelassen :-\


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Schwammala schrieb:


> minimal hört wohl keiner?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEsQVS0dEdA...feature=related



Das is aber ja auch geil. thx


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Gatax schrieb:


> Oder kuckt euch das mal wenn ihr lachen wollt. http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Fqea0OMpJYk&...feature=related




xDD Ich bin gekommen uuuuuuuuuuuuuuum....


einen Witz zu erzählen xD

genial


----------



## Mebo (28. Januar 2009)

Guuuuuten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lustige Geschehen heute morgen bei mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich geh mir die Zääähhhnnccchen putzen und was passiert ich rutsch ab und reiß mir mein oberes Lippenbändchen ab AUA!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin zum Artz und jetzt bin ich zu hause und wieder mal (wenn ich frei hab oder krank bin) IS MITTWOCH ich dreh noch durch^^


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> wo ist meine kaffeefee? *schnief*
> *zu ska durch die bude tanzt*
> 
> 
> black die hat uns allein gelassen :-\




müssen wir wohl alleine jumpen

*hay heb die beine an ,so dass man jumpen kann* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Mebo schrieb:


> Guuuuuten Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




lol... klarer fall von self pwnd.. ^^



*black komisch anguckt*..*anfängt zu seinem ska zu tanzen*


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Oder http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ifvyJcZRj_8&...feature=related 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Mebo schrieb:


> Guuuuuten Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nice hab auch kein lippenbändchen mehr ist mir aufgerissen wie ich ne enztündung hatte,ich finds lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Mebo schrieb:


> Guuuuuten Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




oO was hast du denn für eine Zahnbürste? und wie energisch putzt du deine Zähne?

Alles wieder in Ordnung? Fragen über Fragen ^^


----------



## Master of madness (28. Januar 2009)

frage: wieso krochts ned glei eine in de hütn? des is 10 mal lustiger mitanzusehn^^


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> treffen war ja von jumpstyle.eu ^^




also wenn du das wirklich warst mit der weißen hose und dem schwarzen schirt, dann frag ich mich was du ständig mit deiner hose hattest, hast nur dran rum gezüppelt^^


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> also wenn du das wirklich warst mit der weißen hose und dem schwarzen schirt, dann frag ich mich was du ständig mit deiner hose hattest, hast nur dran rum gezüppelt^^


 die ist rutner gerutscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und hatte kein gürtel an >.< naja war eh dauer nass ^^


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

ich war so fasziniert vom jumpstyle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, sry *ne runde kaffee ausschenk eh es zu entzugserscheinungen aller orten kommt* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

das lupine ist wieder da *freu*
*kaffeetasse hoch hält* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




blacky und me haben dich schon vermisst xDDD


mein vid haste net geguckt wa? *eingeschanppt guck* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mebo (28. Januar 2009)

ja alles ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur die Lippe nen bisschen taub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na ich putz die ganz normal nur ich war hammer MÜDE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und kp halt weg gerutzt ...is glatt wie Eis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))))


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> das lupine ist wieder da *freu*
> *kaffeetasse hoch hält*
> 
> 
> ...



na wat soll ich vid gucken oder kaffee machen?^^


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=JHSsOXJ3t5Y&...feature=related  beste lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jz hab ich bock zu jumpen >.< morgens um 8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

Lupine meine Ghularmee ist stärker.

Die ohren von weiblichen Nachtelfen sind eigendlich noch knuspriger als die der männer, die der männer sind auch nachm backen manchmal noch schlabbrig^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> na wat soll ich vid gucken oder kaffee machen?^^





beides^^
und ich will immernoch mein todesschnitzel.. !!!
ihr seit alle wow süchtig.. morgens um 8:40 schon im forum schreiben... man man man... 
*hust*...*duck*


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> Lupine meine Ghularmee ist stärker.
> 
> Die ohren von weiblichen Nachtelfen sind eigendlich noch knuspriger als die der männer, die der männer sind auch nachm backen manchmal noch schlabbrig^^




LASS LUPINE IN RUHE >.<


----------



## Mephion (28. Januar 2009)

Morgen...

bähhh muss arbeiten =(


----------



## zenturionzi (28. Januar 2009)

So mal zum Bäcker laufen Brötchen holen und kippen zeitung und erst mal frühstücken


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> beides^^
> und ich will immernoch mein todesschnitzel.. !!!
> ihr seit alle wow süchtig.. morgens um 8:40 schon im forum schreiben... man man man...
> *hust*...*duck*



wir 2 sind net süchtig,lass jumpen gehen ;D


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> Lupine meine Ghularmee ist stärker.
> 
> Die ohren von weiblichen Nachtelfen sind eigendlich noch knuspriger als die der männer, die der männer sind auch nachm backen manchmal noch schlabbrig^^






hoi lupine steht unter dem schutz von black und mir *böse guck*
..außer du hast kaffee.. xD


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

neeneee blacky xDDD

aza geh schlafen,  hab besseresals kafee.  nachtelfenohrern und vor allem black widow.


----------



## Laeknishendr (28. Januar 2009)

Höchstens aus dem Fenster - mit der Hoffnung, daß es tief genug runtergeht.


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Kuckt euch den mal an. http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=10ZOK5jsd6Y

Der beste von dem.


----------



## Birk (28. Januar 2009)

LoL

bis man hier eine Seite durchgelesen hat sind 2 neue Seiten voller Posts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> wir 2 sind net süchtig,lass jumpen gehen ;D



Uhrzeit und so ^^ könnte für aufsehen sorgen


----------



## Molgard (28. Januar 2009)

pum pum nani ...*bass aufdreh*... x)


----------



## Golgan (28. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So ist das eben, und wieder krieg ich die ersten Entzugserscheinungen^^


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> LASS LUPINE IN RUHE >.<



danke, aber ich ignoriere sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


darum meinte ich vorhin Blutelfen und massieren und hinterher fehlen mir die ohren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Sidious75, warst du nicht der mit den ganzen nachtelfen im profil? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=DCtEWD8w9ak bester remix D

"neeneee blacky xDDD" 
und wie >.< sonst kommen wir im 2er team und von hinten murkst dich dann Lupine


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Molgard schrieb:


> pum pum nani ...*bass aufdreh*... x)



sei froh das du nicht mein Nachbar bist =D


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> LoL
> 
> bis man hier eine Seite durchgelesen hat sind 2 neue Seiten voller Posts
> 
> ...





der trick ist.. nicht denken, nicht versuchen zu verstehen.. einfach nen youtube link posten..

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=sLKkyC1lpdgmuuh -.-"


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Traugott_Dudu schrieb:


> Uhrzeit und so ^^ könnte für aufsehen sorgen



egal, wenn man mit 20 mann in ner stadt rumjumpt auch ^^


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> hoi lupine steht unter dem schutz von black und mir *böse guck*
> ..außer du hast kaffee.. xD


 ja ja, so wird man für nen kaffee verraten püh^^


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

und ich sag immer noch
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=DCtEWD8w9ak bester remix D


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> egal, wenn man mit 20 mann in ner stadt rumjumpt auch ^^




Und das am besten noch um 8 uhr morgens =D


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=DCtEWD8w9ak bester remix D
> 
> "neeneee blacky xDDD"
> und wie >.< sonst kommen wir im 2er team und von hinten murkst dich dann Lupine





ich verweise auf "sonst kommen wir von hinten"  sprach der mänliche b11... xD


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> ja ja, so wird man für nen kaffee verraten püh^^



ich beschützt dich weiter, n811 können so gut mit ihrem becken tanzen;D


----------



## Master of madness (28. Januar 2009)

Lasst das Chaos herrein denn die Ordnung hat versagt


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> ich verweise auf "sonst kommen wir von hinten"  sprach der mänliche b11... xD



he aber ich hab gesagt lupine kommt von hinten :'(


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> ich verweise auf "sonst kommen wir von hinten"  sprach der mänliche b11... xD



anstössig *pfeif* =P 

gut das meine Blutelfen weiblich sind


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

nee der war ich nicht, war ein anderer. ich bin hordler. NUR hordler.


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Master schrieb:


> Lasst das Chaos herrein denn die Ordnung hat versagt




ab ins war forum mit dir *lach* ^^


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> he aber ich hab gesagt lupine kommt von hinten :'(


 na das werden wir noch sehen Black 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> nee der war ich nicht, war ein anderer. ich bin hordler. NUR hordler.




http://my.buffed.de/user/235043 iss nicht deins?


----------



## Master of madness (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> ab ins war forum mit dir *lach* ^^


ne bin von WoW noch ned geheilt btw habt ihr kein skype oda so ?^^


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

ich schlachte nachtelfen, weils mir gefällt. das sind soo dumme baumschmuser.


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> na das werden wir noch sehen Black
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lupine du kommst von hinten?..*sein dreckiges grinsen versteckt*
so alle unter 18 bitte raus .. jetzt wirds lustig ^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Master schrieb:


> ne bin von WoW noch ned geheilt btw habt ihr kein skype oda so ?^^





du willst nur meine sexy stimme hören o.O



doppel post.. bekomme ich jetzt ärger? o.O


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> lupine du kommst von hinten?..*sein dreckiges grinsen versteckt*
> so alle unter 18 bitte raus .. jetzt wirds lustig ^^


 lol, solche fragen beantworte ich um die uhrzeit nicht^^


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> ich schlachte nachtelfen, weils mir gefällt. das sind soo dumme baumschmuser.




NIx gegen Baumschmuser

<--- Druide und so

*Lenny Kravits CD einleg*

Hachja geil ^^ schöner Rock am morgen


----------



## Molgard (28. Januar 2009)

ma ne übelste...richtig harte kagg n00b "omg was fürn g!mp" frage...wie genau kann man hier zitieren? bitte sone art anleitung wie "zitieren für dummies"  x)


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

ich hab nüx gesagt D


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

doch ist mein profil, aber die allys spiel ich nicht mehr, hab die fast 4 jahre gezoggt, da reicht eim das ganze baumschmuserzeugs.


----------



## Master of madness (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> du willst nur meine sexy stimme hören o.O
> 
> 
> 
> doppel post.. bekomme ich jetzt ärger? o.O


ne ich hab "meine" steffi ^^


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Master schrieb:


> ne bin von WoW noch ned geheilt btw habt ihr kein skype oda so ?^^





<--- hat skype =)


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Molgard schrieb:


> ma ne übelste...richtig harte kagg n00b "omg was fürn g!mp" frage...wie genau kann man hier zitieren? bitte sone art anleitung wie "zitieren für dummies"  x)




keine ahnung wie das geht... kann wer helfen? need input!!


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> du willst nur meine sexy stimme hören o.O
> 
> 
> 
> doppel post.. bekomme ich jetzt ärger? o.O



hab ts und so^^


----------



## Master of madness (28. Januar 2009)

wer mich in skpye nerven will sucht nen typen namens Sharkuza ^ ^


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> doch ist mein profil, aber die allys spiel ich nicht mehr, hab die fast 4 jahre gezoggt, da reicht eim das ganze baumschmuserzeugs.


 dann laber doch nix von nur horde zoggen, und nen n811 uf lvl 80, so schlecht könnens die ja dann nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


selfownd, oder?


----------



## Molgard (28. Januar 2009)

fu^^ sag schon xP


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=pniQRn5PBhA&...re=channel_page O.o 
nice


----------



## paparon (28. Januar 2009)

so. kinder sind weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch wer nen kaffee???


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Molgard schrieb:


> ma ne übelste...richtig harte kagg n00b "omg was fürn g!mp" frage...wie genau kann man hier zitieren? bitte sone art anleitung wie "zitieren für dummies"  x)




1. Text markieren

2. im markierten Post auf zitieren gehen

3. runter scrollen und auf antworten klicken

4. fertig

so mach ich das immer ^^


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

paparon schrieb:


> so. kinder sind weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




/wink 

hier ich


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

ist lupine jz gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> ist lupine jz gekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das war von vorne, nicht von hinten^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> ist lupine jz gekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du sau! xD


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

jo ich hab meine nachtelf shcukrkin 1 woche nach wotlk start auf 80 gehabt. 
Spiel mal auf madmortem ally. die meisten sind assi  das hab ich satt.  ich hab sogar die raids meiner allygilde sausen lassen um meinen Blutelfen weiter zu leveln verstehste nicht,  ich bin nicht mehr auf meiner ally shcurkin zu gange. mein neuer main ist oscâr so oderso  weil ich die allianz sattt hab.  ich spiel seit 8.08.2005 ally auf madmortem. die shcurkin und jäger aber denkst du nicht, dass man nach so langer zeit mal die shcnauzr voll von der ally hat?


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=LKO22HxN8lc&...re=channel_page

ganz klar was für gotax das er wach wird


----------



## Molgard (28. Januar 2009)

Traugott_Dudu schrieb:


> 1. Text markieren
> 
> 2. im markierten Post auf zitieren gehen
> 
> ...



ahhhh danke...glaub es funzt^^


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> jo ich hab meine nachtelf shcukrkin 1 woche nach wotlk start auf 80 gehabt.
> Spiel mal auf madmortem ally. die meisten sind assi  das hab ich satt.  ich hab sogar die raids meiner allygilde sausen lassen um meinen Blutelfen weiter zu leveln verstehste nicht,  ich bin nicht mehr auf meiner ally shcurkin zu gange. mein neuer main ist oscâr so oderso  weil ich die allianz sattt hab.  ich spiel seit 8.08.2005 ally auf madmortem. die shcurkin und jäger aber denkst du nicht, dass man nach so langer zeit mal die shcnauzr voll von der ally hat?




Spiele seit 2 Jahren horde, bin immernoch glücklich ^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Molgard schrieb:


> ahhhh danke...glaub es funzt^^






wie haste das gemacht?

btw http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Rwh1MWg1LLA ^^


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Molgard schrieb:


> ahhhh danke...glaub es funzt^^




Guter Junge

*Mogards Kopf tätschel*


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

Traugott , ich bn bei der Horde auch glücklicher als ich s bei der allianz je war.


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> ............ich spiel seit 8.08.2005 ally auf madmortem. die shcurkin und jäger aber denkst du nicht, dass man nach so langer zeit mal die shcnauzr voll von der ally hat?


 ich spiele seit knappen 2 jahren WoW, immer auf Ally seite, aber ich weiß was du meinst mit dem Schnauze voll von Ally's haben, aber da ich nicht auf madmorem bin, keiner der Allys die du meinen kannst, versteh ich nicht was du unbedingt mit meinen ohren willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Lupi ich hätt gern ein kaffee *lieb gugg*


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> ich spiele seit knappen 2 jahren WoW, immer auf Ally seite, aber ich weiß was du meinst mit dem Schnauze voll von Ally's haben, aber da ich nicht auf madmorem bin, keiner der Allys die du meinen kannst, versteh ich nicht was du unbedingt mit meinen ohren willst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lupin, blacky, gatax(whatever) lasst mal zusammen twinken *lach*




KAFFEE!!!!! ^^


----------



## Molgard (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> wie haste das gemacht?
> 
> btw http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Rwh1MWg1LLA ^^



kopfstand, salto-->in der nase gebort -->popel analysiert und tada fertig xP^^


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> Lupi ich hätt gern ein kaffee *lieb gugg*


*Kaffee reich* wegen der schönen massage vorhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und mal unter uns, du schnuckeliger hosenhochzieher, komm vorbei und wir reden übers kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> Traugott , ich bn bei der Horde auch glücklicher als ich s bei der allianz je war.




Ich habe auch ein paar ally chars aber ich habe auf der Horde Seite die netteren Leute getroffen mit dehnen ich seit 2 Jahren zusammen spiele ^^ das hält mich auf der "dunklen" Seite =D


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Molgard schrieb:


> kopfstand, salto-->in der nase gebort -->popel analysiert und tada fertig xP^^




krass damit biste jetzt der "uber 1337 roxxor" xDD


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> lupin, blacky, gatax(whatever) lasst mal zusammen twinken *lach*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ally oder hordenseite?


----------



## Molgard (28. Januar 2009)

tja tja xDD


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> ally oder hordenseite?


 na wenn For The Horde


----------



## Kalle21 (28. Januar 2009)

Ihr seit alle Menschen!!


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> *Kaffee reich* wegen der schönen massage vorhin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



 lol ^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> ally oder hordenseite?





völlig wayne ^^
hauptsache spaß am spiel und versaute gespräche... aber ob ich lupine dabei haben will *grübel*
die bringt mir kein kaffee mehr -,-!


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Kalle21 schrieb:


> Ihr seit alle Menschen!!



NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN, ich bin ein Außerirdischer !!!!


----------



## Penta_ (28. Januar 2009)

Ab in die Arbeit ihr faulen säcke !


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> völlig wayne ^^
> hauptsache spaß am spiel und versaute gespräche... aber ob ich lupine dabei haben will *grübel*
> die bringt mir kein kaffee mehr -,-!



man die ist fertig vom kommen ^^


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Kalle21 schrieb:


> Ihr seit alle Menschen!!


Also bitte keine beleidigungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin Nachtelfe^^


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> na wenn For The Horde




jo kommt onyxia ^^ spiel mir grad nen pala hoch ist erst level 20 ^^


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> völlig wayne ^^
> hauptsache spaß am spiel und versaute gespräche... aber ob ich lupine dabei haben will *grübel*
> die bringt mir kein kaffee mehr -,-!


pah du willst nur den schuckel kuscheln, nix da, ohne mich geht gar nix^^

und nebenbei *Kaffee reich*


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> man die ist fertig vom kommen ^^




ja und? ich will meinen kaffee -.-!
und mein todesschnitzel will ich auch -.-!


----------



## Master of madness (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN, ich bin ein Außerirdischer !!!!


Und ich bin der Gott des Wahnsinns ne?^^


----------



## Rin (28. Januar 2009)

Morgen zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie gehts euch ?


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Beste realm dun morogh da könne mich alle hochziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

essen natürlich xD ausserdem sind doch die blutelfen die einzig wahren elfen in wow. männliche nachtelfen gehn fast als gorillas durch wegen deren armen^^

Achja ein baumschmuser witz:

Warum gehn die Nachtelfen am morgen in den Wald? Weil dann die Astlöcher noch feucht sind.


BTW: Hab mit meiner rl freundin beschlossen endlich auf hordenseite anzufangen, die hat ihre Blutelfen paladina auf 55 gewartet bis ich mitm dk aus der grundausbildung war, danach halt gemeinsam weitergelevelt. Wie gesagt wir spielen beide shcon seit august 2005 bei der allianz und hatten da mehrere chars... nur bei den allys ists schon bisl öde und allein deswegen mal zur Horde zu gehöären hat uns dazu bewegt zur horde zu gehn und wir sind sehr glücklich da.

Bei den weiblichen Nachtelfen dfind ich die sterbeanimation lustig die eingesprungene schraube Marke sterbender Schwan. zitat von Onkel Barlow deswegen kill ich gern Nachtelfen.


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Rin schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




nicht gut lupine is fies zu mir... los mach sie fertig.. xD


----------



## Penta_ (28. Januar 2009)

Rin schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hasse nette Menschen !


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> pah du willst nur den schuckel kuscheln, nix da, ohne mich geht gar nix^^
> 
> und nebenbei *Kaffee reich*



auf 3er steh ich nicht so


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=LKO22HxN8lc&...re=channel_page
> 
> ganz klar was für gotax das er wach wird



lol bei sowas werd ich wach....http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=IIhAMsBwZKk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber net das du mich aufmuntern wolltest.^^


----------



## Molgard (28. Januar 2009)

menstruation, unkontrollierter speichelausfluss, dünnpfiff, hunger und singel...ja mir gehts gut^^ und dir?


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> nicht gut lupine is fies zu mir... los mach sie fertig.. xD


 mit der Kaffeekanne wink* komm sei lieb dann gibts noch nen schuss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> auf 3er steh ich nicht so


du weißt nicht was dir entgeht^^


----------



## paparon (28. Januar 2009)

Traugott_Dudu schrieb:


> /wink
> 
> hier ich




bitte schön, aber ist heis. aufpassen

*einschütt*

und etwas zum schmunzeln (bis zum schluß anschauen und dann oben links auf den link klicken) ^^

schön DOOF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



KLICK MICH


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> mit der Kaffeekanne wink* komm sei lieb dann gibts noch nen schuss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich will auch


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

ich kann auch noch nen schuss dazugeben ^^


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> ich kann auch noch nen schuss dazugeben ^^


naja ob der im kaffee schmeckt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

paparon schrieb:


> bitte schön, aber ist heis. aufpassen
> 
> *einschütt*
> 
> ...




ich danke vielmals ^^


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> du weißt nicht was dir entgeht^^



als mann entgeht mir da sehr viel^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> du weißt nicht was dir entgeht^^





nciht viel... jedenfalls nciht wenn einer der 3 wirklich besoffen ist *hust*... hab ich natürlich nur gehört.. xD




also was nu mit twinken ihr drei? xDD


----------



## Rin (28. Januar 2009)

Penta_ schrieb:


> Ich hasse nette Menschen !



ich bin nicht nett x(


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Rin schrieb:


> ich bin nicht nett x(


wer ist das schon?^^
und jeder der es von mir behauptet kriegt es mit mir zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> nciht viel... jedenfalls nciht wenn einer der 3 wirklich besoffen ist *hust*... hab ich natürlich nur gehört.. xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3 ? ich hab noch nen freund der kann auch spielen aber der trifft manchmal mehrer tasten gleichzeitig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> wer ist das schon?^^
> und jeder der es von mir behauptet kriegt es mit mir zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<--- netter kerl ist


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Traugott_Dudu schrieb:


> hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


selba schuld^^


----------



## paparon (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> ich hab noch nen freund der kann auch spielen aber der trifft manchmal mehrer tasten gleichzeitig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




kenn ich. schafft mein hund auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> 3 ? ich hab noch nen freund der kann auch spielen aber der trifft manchmal mehrer tasten gleichzeitig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja 3 ^^ du, das lupine und gatax^^
deinen "freund" will ich net kennen lernen.. xD


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> selba schuld^^




das sei mal so dahin gestellt =P


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Traugott_Dudu schrieb:


> hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du wirst ganz einfach böse ^^ du lasst den tank sterben sagst der heal war durch und sagst bei nem wipe wenn du SS hast ,alle laufen niemand wird gerezzt


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

btw lupine ist total nett, lieb usw ne?!?! ;D


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> du wirst ganz einfach böse ^^ du lasst den tank sterben sagst der heal war durch und sagst bei nem wipe wenn du SS hast ,alle laufen niemand wird gerezzt




manchmal .... jo xD


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

man kanns auch anders sagen^^ wenn zb  jäger die ihre klassen ned spielen können oder ne andere klasse.

Wer den heiler verarscht, der läuft.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

un ich such immernoch das kack lied >.<


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> btw lupine ist total nett, lieb usw ne?!?! ;D


egal wo ihr eure chars macht, ich will den namen, den server, die fraktion und dann kommt euch eine der gegenfraktion ganken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha74 (28. Januar 2009)

Junge Junge jeden Mittwoch die gleiche leier............

Manche Menschen können so nervig sein.....



.......Der Künstler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> egal wo ihr eure chars macht, ich will den namen, den server, die fraktion und dann kommt euch eine der gegenfraktion ganken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hey... mit meinem lvl1 pala  der btw ohne rüssi und ohne waffe kämpft pwn ich dich doch eh xD


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> man kanns auch anders sagen^^ wenn zb  jäger die ihre klassen ned spielen können oder ne andere klasse.
> 
> Wer den heiler verarscht, der läuft.



Na das ist wohl logisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, hab selber nen heiler, und nen tank, wer aggro ausser dem tank hat stirbt und wer aggro hat, darf sie behalten^^


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

ich hätt bock auf ne runde CS.....



... aber leider deinstalliert >.<


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

wers glaubt^^ eher gank ich dich aza-bin^^

Edit: Sosoherochen bist ein Cs-kiddie^^


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> ich hätt bock auf ne runde CS.....
> 
> 
> 
> ... aber leider deinstalliert >.<




ich habs noch ^^


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> Na das ist wohl logisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab ich ma Nexus gemacht, hatte nen ebay mage dabei, der so ,hallo was ist fokus fire, was ist reloggen ,was ist das für nen mob,"
ich so omg ebay ftw


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> ich hätt bock auf ne runde CS.....
> 
> 
> 
> ... aber leider deinstalliert >.<


nie gehabt. ich mag keine ballerspiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und autsch zu dem ebay mage, gott behüte, hatte ich noch nie so einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> ich hätt bock auf ne runde CS.....
> 
> 
> 
> ... aber leider deinstalliert >.<




cybersex.. hm... hat doch vorhin einer nach skype gefragt... ^^


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> wers glaubt^^ eher gank ich dich aza-bin^^
> 
> Edit: Sosoherochen bist ein Cs-kiddie^^



war 2 jahre lang in nem pro-surf,catch und aim clan ^^


----------



## Naarg (28. Januar 2009)

Molgard schrieb:


> menstruation, unkontrollierter speichelausfluss, dünnpfiff, hunger und singel...ja mir gehts gut^^ und dir?


aii  dich triffts echt hart


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

server sind on


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> blacky fall mir doch net dauernd in den rücken -.-"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


schade ist unsere nette runde wieder aufgelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> server sind on



hmm why rücken?


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

sry server sind off hab die ganze zeit WoW europe auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rin (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> server sind on



zocken bis die fetzen fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> btw server sind on..




oO *nachschau*

-.- garnich


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

aha, deswegen heisst jetzt dein dk auch schwarzer held. was für ein name der sich  ja rp gerecht sein soll.
Ich denke, die dks sind neben schurke und jäger die neuste kiddie klasse welche durch eine Hintertür in der steam software erstellt werden kann xDDD


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> hmm why rücken?



hab mich verguckt.. ^^
tja lupine dat angebot steht mit dem twinken ^^


----------



## Master of madness (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> cybersex.. hm... hat doch vorhin einer nach skype gefragt... ^^


das war ich und nein ich wollte keinen sex nur wen zum quatschen


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> schade ist unsere nette runde wieder aufgelöst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die nette runde kann man ja auch weiter setzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobi184 (28. Januar 2009)

Guten morgen allerseits : )
Mal ne doofe frage, wieso seid ihr alle daheim?^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> sry server sind off hab die ganze zeit WoW europe auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




psst.. wollte mal bissel bissel leben in die ganzen suchtis bringen ^^


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Weil das geliebte 10/40 dicht gemacht wurde. Protestvideo. http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9OxlG4mi-s&...feature=related

Sry war gar nicht Leipzig.


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> hab mich verguckt.. ^^
> tja lupine dat angebot steht mit dem twinken ^^


ihr kekst euch doch nicht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


von Black hab ich noch nichts gehört und gatax schreibt auch schon ne weile nix mehr


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Tobi184 schrieb:


> Guten morgen allerseits : )
> Mal ne doofe frage, wieso seid ihr alle daheim?^^




<--- hat ne Woche frei


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

btw lol von nem kollegen grad zugeshcickt bekommen zock jz wow xD http://www.icongamez.com/playgame.php?id=3799


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Master schrieb:


> das war ich und nein ich wollte keinen sex nur wen zum quatschen




naja wenn du alle 30sek kurz stöhnst dann redet blacky gern mit dir.. xD


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> naja wenn du alle 30sek kurz stöhnst dann redet blacky gern mit dir.. xD




xD lol


----------



## Tobi184 (28. Januar 2009)

Ne woche frei hät ich auch mal gern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Chef hat mich heimgeschickt ; (


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> naja wenn du alle 30sek kurz stöhnst dann redet blacky gern mit dir.. xD


lolz, aber nur wenn er nicht dauernd an seiner hose züppelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rin (28. Januar 2009)

Tobi184 schrieb:


> Guten morgen allerseits : )
> Mal ne doofe frage, wieso seid ihr alle daheim?^^



Wegen einer chemie arbeit ^.^`


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Tobi184 schrieb:


> Ne woche frei hät ich auch mal gern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Mist gebaut auffer Arbeit? xDDD


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

lupine sag mir nen server und ich mach mir da nen twink ^^
und blacky kommt dann eh ganz sicher mit ^^




first on 1,6k!!!


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

nein du fälslt mir in den rücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobi184 (28. Januar 2009)

Ne aber ich kann meine Arbeit schlecht erledigen wenn der Elektro scheinbar zu dumm ist seine Arbeit zu machen, jetz muss ich bis 12 warten und dann bis nachts arbeiten >.<


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> lupine sag mir nen server und ich mach mir da nen twink ^^
> und blacky kommt dann eh ganz sicher mit ^^
> 
> 
> ...




Onyxia Hordeseite =P

btw seite 1600 oO

<--- 100 Posts xD


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

Lupiune wenn du vllt meinen beitrag vorhin gelesen hast weisste warim ich gern weibliche nachtelfen kille.^^
2x durfte auch schon Tyrande unter meinem Schwert fallen bei raids auf ally anführer, der  angriff auf darnassus hat mir natürlich am meisten spass gemacht, weils da so viele sterbende schwäne gab.


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Tobi184 schrieb:


> Ne aber ich kann meine Arbeit schlecht erledigen wenn der Elektro scheinbar zu dumm ist seine Arbeit zu machen, jetz muss ich bis 12 warten und dann bis nachts arbeiten >.<




wat machste denn? Irgendwo her kenne ich das ganz gut ^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> nein du fälslt mir in den rücken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





bin dann ganz lieb zu dir... ehrlich *hust*
wir lassen lupine dann einfach immer kommen.. *dreckig grins*


----------



## Mebo (28. Januar 2009)

Tobi184 schrieb:


> Guten morgen allerseits : )
> Mal ne doofe frage, wieso seid ihr alle daheim?^^




<---hat sich heute morgen beim zähneputzen verletzt und nun bin ich für heute home 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xDDDDD


----------



## Natsumee (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> bin dann ganz lieb zu dir... ehrlich *hust*
> wir lassen lupine dann einfach immer kommen.. *dreckig grins*



einfach immer kommen mhm 

ist sie ne frau?^^


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> Lupiune wenn du vllt meinen beitrag vorhin gelesen hast weisste warim ich gern weibliche nachtelfen kille.^^
> 2x durfte auch schon Tyrande unter meinem Schwert fallen bei raids auf ally anführer, der  angriff auf darnassus hat mir natürlich am meisten spass gemacht, weils da so viele sterbende schwäne gab.


da besteht der unterschied zu uns, ich weigere mich standhaft diesen dämlichen erfolg von wegen horde anführer killen zu machen, laut der geschichte des wow sind Ally's und horde nicht verfeindet, also werde ich mich hüten Thrall oder Sylvanas oder sonstewen zu killen


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Mebo schrieb:


> <---hat sich heute morgen beim zähneputzen verletzt und nun bin ich für heute home
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich frage nocheinmal ^^

Was hast du für eine Zahnbürste? Wie extrem putzt du dir deine Zähne und wie gehts dir atm? ^^


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (28. Januar 2009)

Tobi184 schrieb:


> Guten morgen allerseits : )
> Mal ne doofe frage, wieso seid ihr alle daheim?^^



Flex und Freizeit abbauen, diese und nächste Woche.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

ich such das lied jz bis ich sterbe >.<


----------



## Tobi184 (28. Januar 2009)

Bin Anlagenmechaniker für shk


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Kommt jemand aus Leipzig oder war schonmal da?


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> ich such das lied jz bis ich sterbe >.<


stimmt wahrscheinlich sogar^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> einfach immer kommen mhm
> 
> ist sie ne frau?^^





wenn ja dann bleibt das "wir" wenn nciht dann macht das blacky der b11 allein ;D


----------



## Natsumee (28. Januar 2009)

Traugott_Dudu schrieb:


> Ich frage nocheinmal ^^
> 
> Was hast du für eine Zahnbürste? Wie extrem putzt du dir deine Zähne und wie gehts dir atm? ^^




vllt war er besoffen und hatt die zahnbürste mit der klobürste verwechselt?


----------



## Master of madness (28. Januar 2009)

jeah in mathe ne 2 sry haate gerade prüfung^^ zwischen 2 und 3 ^^ und ich stöhne nur für hübsche ladys ^^


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Tobi184 schrieb:


> Bin Anlagenmechaniker für shk




AHaaaaa okay ^^ nicht das gleiche wie ich aber hey ich musste auch immer auf die elektriker warten


----------



## xDemonx (28. Januar 2009)

Mebo schrieb:


> <---hat sich heute morgen beim zähneputzen verletzt und nun bin ich für heute home
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie schafft man das denn? 

zur frage: hätte heute bis zur 5. schulstunden gehabt, allerdings fallen 3 stunden aus und eine hab ich immer frei. :s


----------



## Natsumee (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> wenn ja dann bleibt das "wir" wenn nciht dann macht das blacky der b11 allein ;D




tztztz


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> wenn ja dann bleibt das "wir" wenn nciht dann macht das blacky der b11 allein ;D


ja und wir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kaffee reich, sonst sagste noch böse sachen über mich

und ein blick in mein profil würde reichen um da klarheit zu schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> vllt war er besoffen und hatt die zahnbürste mit der klobürste verwechselt?




Ich hoffe doch wphl etwa nicht, sonst müsste ich jetzt mega derbe loslachen xDD


----------



## Molgard (28. Januar 2009)

Gatax schrieb:


> Kommt jemand aus Leipzig oder war schonmal da?



klar, jedesmal wegen der games confention =)


----------



## Tante V (28. Januar 2009)

anstandshalber sag ich auch mal guten Morgen...

Guten Morgen!


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> ja und wir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






danke schön meine kaffeefee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



blacky schlag mal server vor


----------



## Tobi184 (28. Januar 2009)

Jaja die phösen elektros^^ 
Was machste denn Beruflich?


----------



## Mebo (28. Januar 2009)

Traugott_Dudu schrieb:


> Ich frage nocheinmal ^^
> 
> Was hast du für eine Zahnbürste? Wie extrem putzt du dir deine Zähne und wie gehts dir atm? ^^




na ne ganz normale...ich mach das ganz normal wie man mir das damals bei gebracht hat 3min lang schön kreisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin halt abgrutscht und dabei is es gerissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es geht mir gut..lippe is nur bisschen taub ..naja undn tag frei bekommen "gg"


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Ok dann hör ich mal meine Musik weiter.^^


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Molgard schrieb:


> klar, jedesmal wegen der games confention =)




Ich fahre auch nur deswegen dahin.

Es heisst Games ConVention. Tschuldige die Verbesserung werter Druiden Kollege


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Dun morogh^^


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Molgard schrieb:


> klar, jedesmal wegen der games confention =)



Und kennst das 10/40 oder Distillery?


----------



## blaQmind (28. Januar 2009)

naja dann sag ich auch mal guten morgen^^


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> Dun morogh^^


das wäre ja schummeln, da haste ja schon was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> Dun morogh^^



horde oder ally?


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Tobi184 schrieb:


> Jaja die phösen elektros^^
> Was machste denn Beruflich?




Hab Maurer gelernt ^^ aber jetzt mach ich Fachabi und will danach Bauingenieur studieren


----------



## Natsumee (28. Januar 2009)

Tante schrieb:


> anstandshalber sag ich auch mal guten Morgen...
> 
> Guten Morgen!




morgen tante lange her^^


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> horde oder ally?



egal


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Mebo schrieb:


> na ne ganz normale...ich mach das ganz normal wie man mir das damals bei gebracht hat 3min lang schön kreisen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Krass ^^ das hätte ich, aus reinem Interesse, gerne gesehen ^^


----------



## Tungyl (28. Januar 2009)

guten morgen hier an diesem mittwoch morgen 9:30 zeit für frühstück
und da fällt mir würde euch gern über quadun sagen traut ihm nich schlechte erfahrung mit ihm gemacht
da noch eine frage wie kann mann sich mit der zahnbürste weh tuhn ??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> egal


ah ja, so ein doppelaccount typ. na die kann ich ja leiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> ah ja, so ein doppelaccount typ. na die kann ich ja leiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




=( hab auch 2 , aber einer ist inaktiv


----------



## Molgard (28. Januar 2009)

Gatax schrieb:


> Und kennst das 10/40 oder Distillery?



hm nich das ich wüsste, was is das denn?


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> ah ja, so ein doppelaccount typ. na die kann ich ja leiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




na dann horde.. oder lupine?
need tauren schami..^^


----------



## blaQmind (28. Januar 2009)

Mebo schrieb:


> na ne ganz normale...ich mach das ganz normal wie man mir das damals bei gebracht hat 3min lang schön kreisen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


foto plz^^ zur allgemeinen belustigung


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Traugott_Dudu schrieb:


> =( hab auch 2 , aber einer ist inaktiv


der inaktive zählt ja dann nicht^^


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

Lupine die feindschaft  endstand nach der schlacht am hyjal als die orcs damit begannen den löstllichen teild es Eschentals abzuholzen... deswegen wurde ja auch von blizz das schlachtfeld namens kriegshymnenschlucht geschaffen um  symbolisch  zzu zeigen, dass die allianz im gemeinen und die Nachtelfen im besonderen das nicht dulden sollten.

Ausserdem schürte halt blizz künstlich den hass zwischen horde und ally obwohl ja hinter jedem cvhar nen mensch sitzt wie du und ich. scheinbar kanns in blizzards wow halt kein frieden zwischen horde udn ally geben weil  wär auch komisch es heisst warcraft nicht world of Peacecraft.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Januar 2009)

Ally > Horde


----------



## Tobi184 (28. Januar 2009)

lol ein Maurer^^ Der war hat sich schonwieder halbwegs ins Delirium getrunken als ich um 8 auf der Baustelle war  ;P
Wenn du Fachabi machst imo sind wir auf dem selben weg^^


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> na dann horde.. oder lupine?
> need tauren schami..^^


ok, dann mach in nen tauren dudu


----------



## Natsumee (28. Januar 2009)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> Lupine die feindschaft  endstand nach der schlacht am hyjal als die orcs damit begannen den löstllichen teild es Eschentals abzuholzen... deswegen wurde ja auch von blizz das schlachtfeld namens kriegshymnenschlucht geschaffen um  symbolisch  zzu zeigen, dass die allianz im gemeinen und die Nachtelfen im besonderen das nicht dulden sollten.
> 
> Ausserdem schürte halt blizz künstlich den hass zwischen horde und ally obwohl ja hinter jedem cvhar nen mensch sitzt wie du und ich. scheinbar kanns in blizzards wow halt kein frieden zwischen horde udn ally geben weil  wär auch komisch es heisst warcraft nicht world of Peacecraft.





also eigentlich sind die verlassenen die feinde von allen^^


----------



## Natsumee (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> ok, dann mach in nen tauren dudu




bist dir sicher??

die sind voll fett und hässlich^^


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Molgard schrieb:


> hm nich das ich wüsste, was is das denn?



Das WAR das 10/40.^^ http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=X0S3CMFHYmo&...feature=related

Aber hörste bestimmt nicht.

Distillery war ähnlich nur nicht so hart.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> ah ja, so ein doppelaccount typ. na die kann ich ja leiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kannst auch so ;D


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

Nein  Horde > Ally... ich liebs vor allem in den schlachtfeldern die ally abzufarmen weil die gern alle machen was se wollen und ich die einzelnd abfarmen kann mit meiner grupe.


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

gatax *wink*


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also eigentlich sind die verlassenen die feinde von allen^^


und nicht nur die, die blutelfen gehören eigentlich auch nicht zur horde, aber themen wechsel eh es dem Blutelfen da oben noch auffällt^^


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> kannst auch so ;D


stümmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 dich muss man ja auch lieb haben, fast so sehr wie du deine hose liebst, sonst würdest sie ja nicht ständig begrabbeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*duck und wechrenn*


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> gatax *wink*



*wink* zurück. Und in die Runde.^^


----------



## Natsumee (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> und nicht nur die, die blutelfen gehören eigentlich auch nicht zur horde, aber themen wechsel eh es dem Blutelfen da oben noch auffällt^^




also von der horde sind die tauren die liebsten^^


naja irgendwann haben wir eh pandas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> und nicht nur die, die blutelfen gehören eigentlich auch nicht zur horde, aber themen wechsel eh es dem Blutelfen da oben noch auffällt^^




jetzt sorgt der hosen zupfende b11 nicht mehr dafür das du kommst.. xD

btw.. is mein todesschnitzel da?


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

Ihr allys wart es doch die uns Blutelfen verraten habt.


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Tobi184 schrieb:


> lol ein Maurer^^ Der war hat sich schonwieder halbwegs ins Delirium getrunken als ich um 8 auf der Baustelle war  ;P
> Wenn du Fachabi machst imo sind wir auf dem selben weg^^




Coole Sache ^^.

Naja von den trinkern war ich keiner ^^ ich habe meine Sache immer halbwegs ernst genommen


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> jetzt sorgt der hosen zupfende b11 nicht mehr dafür das du kommst.. xD
> 
> btw.. is mein todesschnitzel da?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hihihi

und todesschnitzel iss aus, war gerade beim schlechter und hab gefragt^^, öhm schlachter mein ich natürlich^^


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

pff sie mag mich nimma >.<


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> bist dir sicher??
> 
> die sind voll fett und hässlich^^




PFUI sowas sagt man nicht ^^


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> Ihr allys wart es doch die uns Blutelfen verraten habt.


lol, die blutelfen haben von anfang a ihr eigenes ding gemacht, ihr wolltet von der magie nicht ab lassen, dann müsst ihr mit verbannung leben, und dann arbeitet ihr für jeden der euch gerade in den kram passt, selba schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. Januar 2009)

Traugott_Dudu schrieb:


> PFUI sowas sagt man nicht ^^



ehm doch zu einer frau die einen tauren spielen will ja^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> hihihi
> ...





http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=BZYWxY1bT6Y <<< der hat eins!!!
hab langsam hunger.. :-\
und verdammt ich bin müde!! -.-
über 24std wach sein suckt irgendwie so ein bisschen.. ^^


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> pff sie mag mich nimma >.<


och kleiner, ich lübz dia. so wie du deine hose lübzt^^


----------



## Natsumee (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> pff sie mag mich nimma >.<




haha

ich würde aus dem fenster springen ^^


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=BZYWxY1bT6Y <<< der hat eins!!!


 wah der iss ja gruselig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

btw http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=EBdOch0xYrc


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

ich mein als sie zur allianzt gehörte  nicht zu den nacktelfen  in der zeit des kriegs der ahnen. wior hätten euch alle vernichten sollen. einfache nachtelfen pff. nee der grossmarschall garithos mensch hat uns verraten. menschen  in wow sidn sowieso die niedrigste rass ei die da rumläuft.

Btw we rhat dem verdammten bauernlümmel namens anduin lothar geholfen wir die hochelfen wie wir uns damals  noch nannten.

Die allianz die totale Verräterfraktion und für dein text lupine geh ich heut wenn der eerver on ist leidenschafztlich in dsrnassus die nachtelfen umdrehn.


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ehm doch zu einer frau die einen tauren spielen will ja^^



nööööööööööööööö is doch voll cool


----------



## X-Zero (28. Januar 2009)

Moin Leute,

ich bin grad aufgestanden und hab festgestellt, dass ja Mittwoch ist! Damit kann ich vor der Uni auch nicht spielen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber malwas erheiterndesfür euch, ein Kumpel und ich wollen mit unseren Tauren eine Gilde auf machen.. Wir haben schon einen Namen:*trommelwirbel*

Die Horde hört ein Muhhh

Funny oder


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> ich mein als sie zur allianzt gehörte  nicht zu den nacktelfen  in der zeit des kriegs der ahnen. wior hätten euch alle vernichten sollen. einfache nachtelfen pff. nee der grossmarschall garithos mensch hat uns verraten. menschen  in wow sidn sowieso die niedrigste rass ei die da rumläuft.


auf jeden fall fast die kleinste^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> btw http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=EBdOch0xYrc




na blacky wer is das? jenau alvin ehemaliges member von affenjungs inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

*sing* was ist das beste auf der welt, jeder weiß es mein lvl 60 epic held*


----------



## Natsumee (28. Januar 2009)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> menschen  in wow sidn sowieso die niedrigste rass ei die da rumläuft.




falsch zwerge und gnome sind "niedriger"^^


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> na blacky wer is das? jenau alvin ehemaliges member von affenjungs inc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich kann besser rappen


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Also Black und Aza und gatax, wenn wir nen Twink machen, dann auf nem Server auf dem AQ noch zu ist bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> falsch zwerge und gnome sind "niedriger"^^




hatta voll recht mit ^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> ich kann besser rappen





du nennst das rappen? xD


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> Also Black und Aza und gatax, wenn wir nen Twink machen, dann auf nem Server auf dem AQ noch zu ist bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na hf beim suchen ^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> Also Black und Aza und gatax, wenn wir nen Twink machen, dann auf nem Server auf dem AQ noch zu ist bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




fang nciht wieder mit aq an^^ das thema hatten wir erst un kurz vor 5uhr.. *lach*


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> na hf beim suchen ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 menno, ich will aba, ich will, ich will, ich will^^


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

du bekomsmt doch was du willst *hust*


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> fang nciht wieder mit aq an^^ das thema hatten wir erst un kurz vor 5uhr.. *lach*


na das ist auch schon wieder fast 5 std. her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> menno, ich will aba, ich will, ich will, ich will^^





ich willauch so einiges...man kann net alles haben lupine^^


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> du bekomsmt doch was du willst *hust*


echt? was denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> ich willauch so einiges...man kann net alles haben lupine^^


ich schon^^, jaaaaaaa mami, ich weiß. ich will trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (28. Januar 2009)

schönen guten morgen liebe mittwochs-gemeinde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*kaffeekochundinsbadkrauch*

mfg pixel


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> echt? was denn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




TODESSCHNITZEL zb.. ^^


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

Niedere Völker in wow  sind alles ausser die  quel oder sin'dorei


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> echt? was denn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



warte noch11 std dann darf ichs sagen ^^


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> TODESSCHNITZEL zb.. ^^


Nain ich will nicht XD


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> schönen guten morgen liebe mittwochs-gemeinde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Morgen, pass auf das du dich mit der Zahnbürste nicht verstümmelst xD


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> warte noch11 std dann darf ichs sagen ^^





blacky sag ruhig was DU willst... ^^


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> warte noch11 std dann darf ichs sagen ^^


na du bist ja ein schmutziger kleiner ..... hr hr hr^^


----------



## Mebo (28. Januar 2009)

haha sehr lustig


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> na du bist ja ein schmutziger kleiner ..... hr hr hr^^




er ist oder er hat einen? *lach*


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> er ist oder er hat einen? *lach*


woher soll ich wissen ob er hat, und ob er klein ist, keine ahnung, guck das vid nochmal, vielleicht erkennt man was^^


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Mebo schrieb:


> haha sehr lustig




Sorry =(


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

ich such immernoch das lied >.<


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> woher soll ich wissen ob er hat, und ob er klein ist, keine ahnung, guck das vid nochmal, vielleicht erkennt man was^^




dann kann ich heute nacht nicht schlafen.. ahhh dieses grauen ;D

black <3 ya!! xDD


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> dann kann ich heute nacht nicht schlafen.. ahhh dieses grauen ;D
> 
> black <3 ya!! xDD


Sach ma Aza bist du eigentlich m oder w. dein profil iss ja so aufschlussreich wie meine rauhfasertapete^^
dann muss ich nämlich nochmal über den 3er nachdenken, weißte^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> Sach ma Aza bist du eigentlich m oder w. dein profil iss ja so aufschlussreich wie meine rauhfasertapete^^
> dann muss ich nämlich nochmal über den 3er nachdenken, weißte^^




*lach* rate mal ^^


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> *lach* rate mal ^^


kp, m?


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

ich denk aza ist ein er.^^


----------



## FonKeY (28. Januar 2009)

is das eig der längste thread??

würd mich mal interessieren=D


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> ich denk aza ist ein er.^^




gehe ich auch von aus


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> kp, m?





man munkelt..^^
darf cih dich jetzt auch mal zum kommen bewegen? *lach*
omg... ich sollte keinen kaffee mehr trinken ^^
achja hab schon nen namen für meine muhkuh^^


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

FonKeY schrieb:


> is das eig der längste thread??
> 
> würd mich mal interessieren=D




Jup isser ^^ gehe ich auch mal von aus


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

FonKeY schrieb:


> is das eig der längste thread??
> 
> würd mich mal interessieren=D




nicht nur der längste thread... *dreckig grins*


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> man munkelt..^^
> darf cih dich jetzt auch mal zum kommen bewegen? *lach*
> omg... ich sollte keinen kaffee mehr trinken ^^
> achja hab schon nen namen für meine muhkuh^^


ok, dann geht das mit dem 3er klar. müssen wir nur noch Black überzeugen^^


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> man munkelt..^^
> darf cih dich jetzt auch mal zum kommen bewegen? *lach*
> omg... ich sollte keinen kaffee mehr trinken ^^
> achja hab schon nen namen für meine muhkuh^^



sag doch einfach ob ims tehen pisst oder im sitzen ^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> ok, dann geht das mit dem 3er klar. müssen wir nur noch Black überzeugen^^





blacky is glaub gerade bissel brain afk oder er mag uns nimaa :-\


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

aza spann lupine nicht auf die folter, sag welches geschlecht du bist,  ich wette 90% dass du m bist. wettet wer dagegen?


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> sag doch einfach ob ims tehen pisst oder im sitzen ^^


ich als dame würde nie solch Vulgäre ausdrücke benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> ich als dame würde nie solch Vulgäre ausdrücke benutzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


  pah! lüge!! xD


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> pah! lüge!! xD


ne ist es nicht, ich umschreibe es einfach^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> ne ist es nicht, ich umschreibe es einfach^^


pah!! wieder gelogen!!! *g


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Januar 2009)

oO Ihr seid krank...
abgesehen davon ist der Nachtschwärmer der längste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> pah!! wieder gelogen!!! *g


zitiere sofort einen post wo ich es nicht nett umschrieben habe, du hast 1 minute zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn du länger suchst findste vielleicht was^^


----------



## Tyraila (28. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> oO Ihr seid krank...
> abgesehen davon ist der Nachtschwärmer der längste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





selba öö"


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> pah!! wieder gelogen!!! *g



sag doch mal ob du m oder w bist rofl ^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> oO Ihr seid krank...
> abgesehen davon ist der Nachtschwärmer der längste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das fällt dir erst jetzt auf? o.O


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> oO Ihr seid krank...
> abgesehen davon ist der Nachtschwärmer der längste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




<-- nicht krank nur nett ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> das fällt dir erst jetzt auf? o.O



Normalerweise halte ich mich recht wenig in diesem Forenteil auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Normalerweise halte ich mich recht wenig in diesem Forenteil auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Man fragt sich warum ^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> *schweinige sache sagt*




der beweis..


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Januar 2009)

Traugott_Dudu schrieb:


> Man fragt sich warum ^^



Warum? Ich mag nicht mit euch gesehen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> der beweis..


paaaah stimmt gar nicht, da haste geschummelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

JAAAAAAAAA ICH HABS LIED GEFUNDEN


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Warum? Ich mag nicht mit euch gesehen werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




dito... *auf das rote X oben rechts zeigt..*
gogo du schaffst es ^^


----------



## pixeljedi (28. Januar 2009)

Traugott_Dudu schrieb:


> Morgen, pass auf das du dich mit der Zahnbürste nicht verstümmelst xD




nö,die is äpix^^ is bei der zahnfee gedropt^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*großekaffeekanneaufdentischstell*


----------



## Tyraila (28. Januar 2009)

Traugott_Dudu schrieb:


> <-- nicht krank nur nett ^^






xD niemand ist hier nett  auch du net


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> JAAAAAAAAA ICH HABS LIED GEFUNDEN


post it or it doesn't happen


----------



## Tyraila (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> post it or it doesn't happen



+
sei nich so gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> +
> sei nich so gemeint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tja, ich mach halt meinem schlechten ruf alle ehre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> dito... *auf das rote X oben rechts zeigt..*
> gogo du schaffst es ^^



Nö nö... hin und wieder muss ich mir mal antun was hier abgeht um zu wissen das ich es doch schlechter hätte treffen können xD


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=i-Bx0HrrvW4 daa beste cs lied ever <3


----------



## Lo1 (28. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgääääähn...
und alles fit bei euch?


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> tja, ich mach halt meinem schlechten ruf alle ehre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ehre? gogo open pvp..!!! xD


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

So..hallo dann mal an alle ich bin wieder ansprechbar ohne Musik zu posten.^^

Was hab ich verpasst. ;P


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

mal ne andere frage. wo auf gamona.de kann man solch schöne avatar banner erstellen.. find die schöner als die von allvatar.


----------



## Tyraila (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> tja, ich mach halt meinem schlechten ruf alle ehre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




=D och komm nich am frühen morgen schon so gemein sein ^^


----------



## pixeljedi (28. Januar 2009)

Lo1 schrieb:


> Guten Morgääääähn...
> und alles fit bei euch?



moin,na aber sowas von......^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> mal ne andere frage. wo auf gamona.de kann man solch schöne avatar banner erstellen.. find die schöner als die von allvatar.




hm du klickst auf Sig-Generator?


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

*kopf auf lupine's schulterelgt*..*schläft*


----------



## Tyraila (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> hm du klickst auf Sig-Generator?




intelligentes bürschchen bist du   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keryn (28. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgäääääähn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

find keinen sig generator.


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> *kopf auf lupine's schulterelgt*..*schläft*


*rüttel* *schüttel* aufwachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es wird nicht schlapp gemacht, ich bin auch die ganze nacht wach, also net pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (28. Januar 2009)

Keryn schrieb:


> Guten Morgäääääähn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




morgään =)   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> xD niemand ist hier nett  auch du net




ich bin wohl nett *allen Kaffee einschenk und Brötchen schmier*


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

Habs Danke


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> *rüttel* *schüttel* aufwachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




komm wir legen uns hin... ;D

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0amC660MOk schleudert den pischt zu poden!


----------



## Tyraila (28. Januar 2009)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> find keinen sig generator.





lolol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  blindfisch ~ SIGNATURENHERSTELLER  <----- wenn du es jetzt  nicht findest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann öh ~blindfisch


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

*kopf auf lupine`s schulter leg &  penn*


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> komm wir legen uns hin... ;D
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0amC660MOk schleudert den pischt zu poden!


ne ne keine zeit, ich muss bald los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keryn (28. Januar 2009)

Kocht mir jemand nen Kaffe??? Ich bin so müde und die K-Maschine is soooooweit entfernt....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (28. Januar 2009)

Keryn schrieb:


> Kocht mir jemand nen Kaffe??? Ich bin so müde und die K-Maschine is soooooweit entfernt.......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hab keine kaffee maschine , diese ekliche plörre kommt mir nicht ins haus


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Keryn schrieb:


> Kocht mir jemand nen Kaffe??? Ich bin so müde und die K-Maschine is soooooweit entfernt.......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*Kaffe koch*


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Naja... scheinbar nix verpasst.^^


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

cool mich weckt lupine nicht auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> ne ne keine zeit, ich muss bald los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





pff du bleibst da^^ blacky und me wollen usneren 3er den du uns versprochen hast xD


----------



## Tyraila (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> pff du bleibst da^^ blacky und me wollen usneren 3er den du uns versprochen hast xD




uiiii xD will mitmachen xD


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> uiiii xD will mitmachen xD


nur wenn du weiblich bist


----------



## Isakara (28. Januar 2009)

Traugott_Dudu schrieb:


> *Kaffe koch*



*schlurf, schlurf, schlurf, Kaffee einschütt ,schlurf, schlurf, schlurf, vor'm Rechner platznehm*

Sagt mal, der Blizzard Launcher hat irgendwas runtergeladen, ich tipp so auf 10 MByte, gleichzeitig kamen nochmal die Patchnotes von 3.0.8 und beim Starten diese ewige Litanei von AGBs. Hat das was zu bedeuten?


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> uiiii xD will mitmachen xD




gibts nicht... lupine gehört uns^^ 
unsere kaffeefee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keryn (28. Januar 2009)

Sehr nett Traugott,sehr nett..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wardamon (28. Januar 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> hab keine kaffee maschine , diese ekliche plörre kommt mir nicht ins haus




Kaffe rüberreicht^^


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Keryn schrieb:


> Sehr nett Traugott,sehr nett.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




HAHAHA ich sag doch ich bin nett!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=OJJPS5lZaqA*unterm tisch liegt vor lachen*


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

ich sauf nen Bier


----------



## Tyraila (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> nur wenn du weiblich bist




jop bin sowas von weiblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder können männer kinder gebären außer sie waren damals frauen xD ...


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> gibts nicht... lupine gehört uns^^
> unsere kaffeefee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja wir haben ja mit Black immer noch nicht geklärt ob du nun w oder m bist, also kann Black das gar nicht entscheiden^^
*kaffee reich* um mal meiner pflicht nachzukommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

alle tot? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> gibts nicht... lupine gehört uns^^
> unsere kaffeefee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




neeeeeeeeeeeeiiiin ;_: sei nid so gemein will mitmachen!


----------



## Tyraila (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> alle tot?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




.______.  nö?


----------



## Keryn (28. Januar 2009)

nur scheintot......


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> neeeeeeeeeeeeiiiin ;_: sei nid so gemein will mitmachen!




aza? wenn sie weiblich ist darf sie mitmachen oder ?^^


----------



## sh3rif (28. Januar 2009)

Ihr Kaffeejunkies! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



( P.s. bin jetzt seit ewigkeiten im Forum am lesen und hab mich erst jetzt durchgerungen nen Post zu machen xD Mittwoch ist ein scheiss tag -.-* xD)


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

WTF? wo ist Lupine?


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> neeeeeeeeeeeeiiiin ;_: sei nid so gemein will mitmachen!


ne mit frauen mach ich es net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

komm aza sag wer du bist m oder w......

Bräuchte mal kippen....


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> ne mit frauen mach ich es net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich nehm dich und aza darf Tyraila haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> ne mit frauen mach ich es net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




fieskopf °-°


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> alle tot?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich schon...weil keiner mit mir reden will.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> ich nehm dich und aza darf Tyraila haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD yeah


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> ich nehm dich und aza darf Tyraila haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol, wenn Aza nen mann iss, klar^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

was ist das? 
das ist blaues licht! 
und was amcht es? 
es leuchtet lau!!
aha.. verstehen... xD omg das is zu geil ^^

guckt in mein profilda stehts ^^


----------



## Tyraila (28. Januar 2009)

Gatax schrieb:


> Ich schon...weil keiner mit mir reden will.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




alle wollen mit dir reden ;3  musst nur mehr sagen xD


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Armer Gatax,kansnt dich mit aza und Tyraila beschäftigen xD


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> fieskopf °-°


ach komm, eine zicke in der runde reicht völlig, mir zumindest^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> ich nehm dich und aza darf Tyraila haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





nenene hab lupine schon meinen namen auf die stirn geschrieben.. somit gehört sie mir xD


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Mir ist langweilig =(


----------



## Keryn (28. Januar 2009)

was wird den hier alles verteilt!?!?Kaffe,Frauen,Männer.....unglaublich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> guckt in mein profilda stehts ^^


 ausser dass du mir zu jung bist steht es da nicht^^


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> nenene hab lupine schon meinen namen auf die stirn geschrieben.. somit gehört sie mir xD



das hat lupine selbst zu entscheiden !

Lupine anschau und auf entscheidung wart


----------



## Tyraila (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> nenene hab lupine schon meinen namen auf die stirn geschrieben.. somit gehört sie mir xD





xD mennooo  nix da


----------



## Lo1 (28. Januar 2009)

ALso ich mach mir jetzt erstmal ne Tomatensuppe.
Will noch jemand eine? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=yYoFS_BLH-s   blacky nur für dich xDD


----------



## Tyraila (28. Januar 2009)

Keryn schrieb:


> was wird den hier alles verteilt!?!?Kaffe,Frauen,Männer.....unglaublich...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





*-*


----------



## Lord Gama (28. Januar 2009)

*rülpst in den Raum* Morgen!


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> ausser dass du mir zu jung bist steht es da nicht^^




wenn er zu jung ist was bin dann ich O.o


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=yYoFS_BLH-s   blacky nur für dich xDD


lol wie geil ist das denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

rofl


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> wenn er zu jung ist was bin dann ich O.o


oh verdammt, fast noch minderjährig, oha da gibt es was auf die finger^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> *rülpst in den Raum* Morgen!




sei gegrüßt!


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=yYoFS_BLH-s   blacky nur für dich xDD



genau der unwiderstehliche ;;D


Aza für dich
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=j5btnTpn_wY


----------



## Tyraila (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> oh verdammt, fast noch minderjährig, oha da gibt es was auf die finger^^




gottseidank das ich 19 bin xD .


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> oh verdammt, fast noch minderjährig, oha da gibt es was auf die finger^^



rofl nächsten monat nimma ;D

auf alten böcke lernt man reiten xDD


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Lalala *Kaffee nummer 4 holen geh*


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> gottseidank das ich 19 bin xD .




gott sei dank bin ich 18 demnächst in en paar tage ^^


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Um das mal hier klar zu stellen... Ich hab Lupinè zu erst aufgerissen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> gott sei dank bin ich 18 demnächst in en paar tage ^^




man man man blacky... kaum harre am.. naja lassen wir das^^


----------



## Keryn (28. Januar 2009)

Gott sei Dank war ich auch mal 18.....glaub ich....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Gatax schrieb:


> Um das mal hier klar zu stellen... Ich hab Lupinè zu erst aufgerissen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hab sie zu erst kommen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Gatax schrieb:


> Um das mal hier klar zu stellen... Ich hab Lupinè zu erst aufgerissen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jungs, haut euch nicht drum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, am Ende gehöre ich mir alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (28. Januar 2009)

Gatax schrieb:


> Um das mal hier klar zu stellen... Ich hab Lupinè zu erst aufgerissen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





lügner!!  ÖÖ  das ist nicht wahr !!!


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Keryn schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank war ich auch mal 18.....glaub ich....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das waren noch Zeiten was? ^^


----------



## Kimbini (28. Januar 2009)

so, der minipatch ist drauf, nun könnten sie die server aber auch wieder hochfahren!


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> man man man blacky... kaum harre am.. naja lassen wir das^^



glaub mir ich hab schon zu oft, das erste ma im vollsuff un das vor vielen jahren ^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

gatax xDDDD

nennen sie mir ein tier mit geweih... elefant!


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> glaub mir ich hab schon zu oft, das erste ma im vollsuff un das vor vielen jahren ^^


na lecker, also schon verbraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich dachte ich kann mir mal was knackiges unter den nagel reißen^^


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> ich hab sie zu erst kommen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lol, du Schokoboon.^^ 

Und Hirsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keryn (28. Januar 2009)

Allerdings Traugott,allerdings.....glaub ich *g*


----------



## pixeljedi (28. Januar 2009)

Keryn schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank war ich auch mal 18.....glaub ich....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jo,ich auch^^  vor 25 jahren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> na lecker, also schon verbraucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



knackig bin ich imma noch ^^


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

lol jetzt streiten sich die kiddys wer lupine zuerst aufgerissen hat.  werdet mal erwachsen. Btw  die server laufen Viel spass beim zocken und  cya


----------



## Neotrion (28. Januar 2009)

Guten morgen allerseits^^
was ist eigentlich beim neuen Patch? bin grad am patchen


----------



## Tyraila (28. Januar 2009)

Kimbini schrieb:


> so, der minipatch ist drauf, nun könnten sie die server aber auch wieder hochfahren!




jetzt erst xD?


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> na lecker, also schon verbraucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





gatax sagt "böser schmetterling!!" xDDD


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

what die server sind on?


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> na lecker, also schon verbraucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin noch Jungfrau.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (28. Januar 2009)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> lol jetzt streiten sich die kiddys wer lupine zuerst aufgerissen hat.  werdet mal erwachsen. Btw  die server laufen Viel spass beim zocken und  cya




spaßbremse .... sidious ist eine spaßbremse !! langweiler!!!


----------



## Snolyn (28. Januar 2009)

Gatax schrieb:


> Um das mal hier klar zu stellen... Ich hab Lupinè zu erst aufgerissen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 kann man sie wieder zusammen nähen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



moin moin auch


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> lol jetzt streiten sich die kiddys wer lupine zuerst aufgerissen hat.  werdet mal erwachsen. Btw  die server laufen Viel spass beim zocken und  cya




du glaubst auch das niveau ne handcreme ist oder? ;D


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> jetzt erst xD?



ne später spammen und so ftw


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Gatax schrieb:


> Ich bin noch Jungfrau.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol das disqualifiziert dich erstmal komplett^^


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> what die server sind on?




Nope noch nicht ^^


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> lol das disqualifiziert dich erstmal komplett^^



ich bin immernoch knackig ^^


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> lol das disqualifiziert dich erstmal komplett^^



Wieso was knackikeres findest du sonst nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (28. Januar 2009)

Traugott_Dudu schrieb:


> Nope noch nicht ^^



da wollt sich die spaßbremse mal wichtig fühlen und einen unqualifizierten beitrag bringen ôo


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> lol jetzt streiten sich die kiddys wer lupine zuerst aufgerissen hat.  werdet mal erwachsen. Btw  die server laufen Viel spass beim zocken und  cya


sagte das eine kiddy zum rest der welt^^
danke bestätigst mir damit meine vermutung, zum erwachsensein gehört nicht nur eine zahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

lupine, blacky sehen uns dann gleich auf dun blabla bei den tauren xD


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

Jo jetzt bin ich wieder schuld. ist vllt auch einem von euch eingefallen, dass das hier ein minderjähriger oder mehrere lessen können  tztz.  unverantwortlich.


naja ich bin dann zocken. und j a die server sind on


----------



## Keryn (28. Januar 2009)

Also ich finde ja "jung und knackig" ist Auslegungssache Lupinè  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Gatax schrieb:


> Wieso was knackikeres findest du sonst nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja so knackig sollte es nun auch wieder nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> lupine, blacky sehen uns dann gleich auf dun blabla bei den tauren xD



Dun Morogh

BTW Tyraila und Lupine iggen mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> Aza sagt g´zu Gatax:" fick mir in den arsch un gib mirn tiername"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ruhe Schokoboon.^^


----------



## Snolyn (28. Januar 2009)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> naja ich bin dann zocken. und j a die server sind on




noch nicht alle


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> Jo jetzt bin ich wieder schuld. ist vllt auch einem von euch eingefallen, dass das hier ein minderjähriger oder mehrere lessen können  tztz.  unverantwortlich.


 Unverantwortlich sagt der, der mir die ganze zeit die Ohren abschneiden wollte und vom Morden in WoW quatscht um sich was zu braten, ja ne iss klar. bleib mal locker, echt jetzt


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Lupinè schrieb:


> naja so knackig sollte es nun auch wieder nicht sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok hab gelogen. Tchuldigung. *lieb kuck*


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Gatax schrieb:


> Ruhe Schokoboon.^^





lupin magste mir deinen tauren namen verraten?


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> Dun Morogh
> 
> BTW Tyraila und Lupine iggen mich
> 
> ...


gar nicht wahr


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

Tyraila kann auch mit kommen rerollen auf dun morogh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> lupin magste mir deinen tauren namen verraten?



Sie hat doch woll nicht ein Hordler auf Durotan?^^


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> lupin magste mir deinen tauren namen verraten?


Sobald ich einen habe, klar^^


----------



## Ungodly (28. Januar 2009)

So kleine Bemerkung am Rande^^



Nur, weil Du nicht Schizophren bist, heißt das nicht, dass Sie dich nicht verfolgen !!!



Viel Spass beim Nachdenken^^ *gg*

MFG Ungodly


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Januar 2009)

Keryn schrieb:


> Also ich finde ja "jung und knackig" ist Auslegungssache Lupinè
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




richtig ^^ 

So ich bin mal weg ^^ vielleicht bis nächsten Mittwoch


----------



## Tyraila (28. Januar 2009)

warum bringt (Sidious75 so dumme kommentare wenn er doch unser gesrpäch so dumm findet soll er lieber zocken gehen -.- und uns mit seinen kommentaren in ruhe lassen


----------



## Keryn (28. Januar 2009)

natürlich....der zirkel is noch nicht wieder on....


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

Ungodly schrieb:


> So kleine Bemerkung am Rande^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, wenn dann richtig. Nur weil ich Paranoid bin heißt es nicht dass sie mich nicht wirklich verfolgen. *auch mal klugscheiß^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Gatax schrieb:


> Sie hat doch woll nicht ein Hordler auf Durotan?^^




twinken auf dun bla bla is angesagt^^
meins schami steht schon^^


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

btw aza wilslte mir deinen namen sagen?


----------



## Tyraila (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> Tyraila kann auch mit kommen rerollen auf dun morogh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nene xD will mein dk weiter zocken ^-^ miau  xD und auf dem server is mein ex da geh isch net drauf ^^


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

BlackHéróFighter schrieb:


> btw aza wilslte mir deinen namen sagen?




stehe genau am anfangs spawn point^^

lupine kommste? ^^


----------



## Snolyn (28. Januar 2009)

Keryn schrieb:


> natürlich....der zirkel is noch nicht wieder on....


 geanu wie frostmourne


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

4 server on und meiner auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

Bäh mein Server is noch nicht da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (28. Januar 2009)

soooo =D bin dann mal dk spielen ^^man sieht sich beim nächsten patch xD


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (28. Januar 2009)

so ich komm auch bis gleich aza,lupine,gatax un der rest xDDD wenn ihr was wissen wollt PN bb


----------



## Sonsbecker (28. Januar 2009)

moin zusammen,

gibbet noch frühstück, oder ist das mittagessen schon fertig??


----------



## Gatax (28. Januar 2009)

aza-bln schrieb:


> stehe genau am anfangs spawn point^^
> 
> lupine kommste? ^^



Welche Fraktion?


----------



## aza-bln (28. Januar 2009)

Gatax schrieb:


> Welche Fraktion?




horde - tauren


----------



## Mebo (28. Januar 2009)

Mal´ganis wie immer Off


----------



## Lupinè (28. Januar 2009)

So meine Damen und Herren, Soreilya ist geboren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (28. Januar 2009)

glückwunsch, mutter und kind wohlauf?


----------



## Skyko (28. Januar 2009)

Ashzara wie immer auch noch off >.<


----------



## Neotrion (28. Januar 2009)

mannn... blutdurst soll online kommen^^
*zitter vor angst niemehr gamen zu können*


----------



## Ruediger (28. Januar 2009)

ersten server sind schon wieder oben Ysera kommt wie immer zum schluss erst hoch


----------



## Silmarilli (28. Januar 2009)

bevor hier wieder dicht ist ... auch mal ein hällöchen in die Runde werf....
hab ja heut mal richtig was zu arbeiten :-/

öhm wieso jammern manche eigentlich schon vor 11 uhr das ihre server off sind ... find das zum lol'n :-)

lg Sily


----------



## Neotrion (28. Januar 2009)

yes, online... so ich bin dan mal weg^^


----------



## Ruediger (28. Januar 2009)

jammern ist doch standart jeder sitzt dumm vorm pc und wartet mich eingeschlossen da muss man später erst arbeiten und serverarbeite :-P


----------



## RinceWindX (28. Januar 2009)

Boah langsam echt Langweilig das jeden Mittwoch zu Lesen.......


----------



## Sidious75 (28. Januar 2009)

hähö madmortem seit 10:40 on.


----------



## Snolyn (28. Januar 2009)

RinceWindX schrieb:


> Boah langsam echt Langweilig das jeden Mittwoch zu Lesen.......




dann tus nit


----------



## Ishiban (28. Januar 2009)

Hätte da mal eine Frage, da ich noch net so lange dabei bin. 

Wenn Wartungsarbeiten durchgeführt werden, kann man sich dann garnicht einloggen oder einloggen ja, aber nur bis zur Charakterübersicht.

Weil bei mir steht nun, dass der Patch nicht angewendet werden konnte. Kann man also garnicht mehr einloggen. Bisher lief alles einwandfrei.


----------



## Vraccan (28. Januar 2009)

Bei mir die gleiche Fehlermeldung!

Auf welchem Server/Realm spielst du?

LG


----------



## Ishiban (28. Januar 2009)

Norzdormu. Und du?

Aber ich versteh das nicht. Das kann ja nichts mit dem Realm zu tun haben. Mich nervt es nun halt ziemlich, dass es nicht klappt, weil der Fehler nicht bei mir liegen kann.


----------



## Vraccan (28. Januar 2009)

TODESWACHE

Liegt definitiv an BLIZZ! Hoffe die arbeiten schon dran...


----------



## Daroia (28. Januar 2009)

jetzt hab ich den Mittwoch im Forum verpasst... na toll *schnief*


----------



## Natsumee (28. Januar 2009)

wen du so spät kommst


----------



## Birk (28. Januar 2009)

Keine Sorge, der nächste Mittwoch kommt bestimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (28. Januar 2009)

und wie ist der neue patch so ?


----------



## Ciquo (28. Januar 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> und wie ist der neue patch so ?




buggy -.-


----------



##   ﻼ (2. Februar 2009)

Man seit ihr krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1615 Seiten omg...
So viele Seiten schaffen manche Foren nicht mal mit Spamthread aka Längster Thread der Welt Oo


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2009)

reported @ über mir
hier soll man nur mittwochs posten
und btw
nachtschwärmer ist länger


----------



## Roperi69 (2. Februar 2009)

Wieso ist der Fred heute offen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (2. Februar 2009)

Es ist nen ungeschriebenes Gesetz, dass man hier nur Mittwochs postet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  -  Musste nich verstehen... Is eben der Mittwoch Morgen OT Chat.


@Kronas... Reporten is übertrieben oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (4. Februar 2009)

Leute es ist mittwoch und niemand postet O.o


----------



## Gothic_1234 (11. Februar 2009)

schlafen alle schon^^ ausser du


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (11. Februar 2009)

Yeah! Der Thread ist wieder offen! *Party* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiKlAtScH (11. Februar 2009)

morgen na alles klar bei euch?*kaffee schlürf* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TonicEye (11. Februar 2009)

Moin Moin,

einen schönen Mittwoch Morgen wünsch ich euch.


----------



## Corinius (11. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es ist Mittwoch...


----------



## Perxodor (11. Februar 2009)

ich könnt kotzn hab verpennt und müsst mich eigentlich um 6.50 mit meiner fargemeinschaft treffen um 1 stunde zur Berufsschule zu fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und jetz muss ich krnak mahcn und will zocken weil die mich sonst in Betrieb schicken wnen ich zu spät komme >.<
und jetz sind die server down aaaaaaah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja wayne erstma Kaffe^^


----------



## m0ch3n (11. Februar 2009)

Morgähn... hoffe mal heute wirds laagfrei und die inze server halten mal durch


----------



## Ruven (11. Februar 2009)

ich bin ja dafür das der mittwochsthread wieder geschlossen wird *schnief*
der alte flair ist weg genau wie bei wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiKlAtScH (11. Februar 2009)

Ruven schrieb:


> ich bin ja dafür das der mittwochsthread wieder geschlossen wird *schnief*
> der alte flair ist weg genau wie bei wow
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol meinste?ich finde wow klasse sehr schöne arbeiten dabei ich sage nur hds event woahaa vorgestern 3 stunden gebraucht nach austausch vom tank krieger auf palatank hats besser gefunzt lol meine augen taten weh^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (11. Februar 2009)

Moin zusammen,

erstmal nen dicken pott kaffee für alle


(_______________________________)²

und mal sehen, wieviel später als 11 Uhr es wieder wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoHanni (11. Februar 2009)

Morgen Community  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

na was tut sich so bei euch? *in den Striezel reinbeiß*


----------



## Itarus (11. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen, oder wie Klaus Wowereit sagen würde: "Schade!"

Ich brauch keinen Kaffee, ich bin auch so wach.
Warum?
Galileo Mistery sagt es dir!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Faj4lxkpRdU


MfG Itarus


----------



## Refaser (11. Februar 2009)

Morgen!

"Runde Kaffee und Brötchen in die Menge reichend"

Ma schauen was der Patch so mit sich bringt, kann es leider erst in der Mittagspause sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarnia (11. Februar 2009)

dooohver mittwoch*drauf schimpf*

da will man mal n bisl länger schlafen und dann ist man auch noch am mittwoch so früh wach *grml* naja dann geh ich halt n kaffee trinken^^


aso moin moin an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (11. Februar 2009)

moin moin 

Ich sage nur :Auf den Poden mit dem Purschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal ne frage warum war der Treat (heute Morgen)erst zu und jetzt wieder auf?Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Silmarilli (11. Februar 2009)

morgääähnt allen ins gesicht 

öhm ruven ... man soll den Tag nicht vor dem Abend verteufeln (oder so ähnlich) ^^

irgendwo über mir meinte jemand das es ein "ungeschriebenes Gesetz" wäre das hier nur mittwochs gequacksalbert werden darf ... öhm nö ... das ist ein geschriebenes Gesetz ... von einem der Mod's in exakt diesem Thread hier ... und nö ... ich such die Seite nich raus ^^

öhm was der patch bringt ... 
ca. 11 mb hottest news aus übersee ... 
kleine änderungen ... nix wirklich aufregendes ... zwei drei frixes für den Beastmaster damit er noch mehr schaden macht im vergleich zu den anderen Skillungen. öhm beim Druide auch ne Kleinigkeit irgendwas braucht weniger energie oder so

n paar fixes mit bugs und so ... nix aufregendes.


----------



## Cradle01 (11. Februar 2009)

ja nicht weltbewegendes heute aber ich bin schon auf den patch 3.1 gespannt


----------



## Rin (11. Februar 2009)

Morgeeen zusammen.

Sind die server noch down ? könnte selber nachgucken aber der konversation zur liebe. Muss eh gleich zur schule *gmpf*

Rin


----------



## Samsonoha (11. Februar 2009)

erst 1616 seiten? da müssen wa aber noch mal ran....


----------



## Cradle01 (11. Februar 2009)

Na dann mal los^^


----------



## Satania666 (11. Februar 2009)

juten morgen

ich bin dann mal konstruktiv in der zeit und kill meine haare XD

*kaffeeundbrötchendalass*


----------



## GerriG (11. Februar 2009)

*Gähn* Morgen Jungs


----------



## Tomratz (11. Februar 2009)

Mäogäääääääähn,
macht direkt mal Spaß wenn man an einem Mittwoch nicht um 7 zur Arbeit muss und 
sich hier breitmachen kann.

Achtung: MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI

Musste mal gesagt werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Na ja, der Download von dem Patch hat ja immerhin gefunzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (11. Februar 2009)

Der Patch ist ja auch net groß...


----------



## Vanevil (11. Februar 2009)

Iss doch unfair immer krieg ich Mittwochs nen freien Tag und dann der Serverdown 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja hab mal ne Runde Minifrühlingsrollen in den Ofen geschoben..... hunger mimimi


----------



## Altsahir (11. Februar 2009)

Moin moin ... *schlürf Bürokaffee* ... noch wer?

Mann freu ich mich auf Dualspecc ... ein paar Wochen noch ... Denn bin ich endlich Schizophren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ein ich Schatten, ein ich heilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Gruß Alts


----------



## Tyraila (11. Februar 2009)

Vanevil schrieb:


> Iss doch unfair immer krieg ich Mittwochs nen freien Tag und dann der Serverdown
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





krieg ich auch eine ab ^^?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (11. Februar 2009)

Altsahir schrieb:


> Moin moin ... *schlürf Bürokaffee* ... noch wer?
> 
> Mann freu ich mich auf Dualspecc ... ein paar Wochen noch ... Denn bin ich endlich Schizophren
> 
> ...




xD dann bin ich ein schaden und noch ein schaden , kuhl die abwechslung pur

nö mag kein kaffee<


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanevil (11. Februar 2009)

ich freu mich auf ein paar Schurken PvE- Buffs der erste kommt ja Heute (10% mehr haste bei Zerhäckseln) und 3.1 bringt weitere feine Buffs na mal abwarten,.. immer bei 4 k DPS rumgurken iss scho fies da ich ja ausser DMG nichts kann und die Shadows und Mages ömmeln mich im 25er weg und nicht knapp sondern deutlich -.-


----------



## Honkhorni (11. Februar 2009)

Altsahir schrieb:


> Mann freu ich mich auf Dualspecc ... ein paar Wochen noch ... Denn bin ich endlich Schizophren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich mich auch aber dauert ja leider noch n bisserl... Gief Schizophrenen Schamanen =D
Naja heut Abend wenni heim komm gehts eh erst mal ans Achevement sammeln =D 
Need "Liebesgott" =D
Obwohl... den Titel will ich gar net ich will nur die Acheves =D (Chefkoch / Zwielichtbezwinger / Ältester) rockt viel mehr. =)


----------



## Shurkien (11. Februar 2009)

Habe ein Prob mim Buffed Forum :<
Wie kann ich das einstellen, dass mir alle Nachrichten gleichzeitig angezeig werdenß
Keine Lust imemr auf die "Vereinfachte Einstellung" oder die ganzen Antworten einzeln anzuklicken -.-


----------



## Vanevil (11. Februar 2009)

Zwielichtbezwinger iss doch nice, da arbeiten wir dran ! Aber Liebesgott iss witzig, werd ich mir auch holen.


----------



## Dabow (11. Februar 2009)

Oh Nein ,,, die Server sind down ... ich kann nicht spielen ! Mein Leben hat keinen Sinn mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FonKeY (11. Februar 2009)

längster thread bei buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (11. Februar 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Oh Nein ,,, die Server sind down ... ich kann nicht spielen ! Mein Leben hat keinen Sinn mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann mach die glotze an und schau gleich scrubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FonKeY (11. Februar 2009)

haben wir einen prian...priaann.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
schwanzus longus wieso lachen denn alle


----------



## Vanevil (11. Februar 2009)

Ich würde gerne eine Gebüsch kaufen ....


----------



## Tyraila (11. Februar 2009)

FonKeY schrieb:


> haben wir einen prian...priaann....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lach doch gar nicht ; /


----------



## Shíshoba (11. Februar 2009)

*schnarch*

Dualsystem ist langweilig


----------



## Shíshoba (11. Februar 2009)

uhhwwäääähhhh, *haut den IT-PC*
Nich laggen


----------



## November1899 (11. Februar 2009)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen wünsche ich euch allen *aufdieKaffemaschinestürz*


----------



## Cradle01 (11. Februar 2009)

FonKeY schrieb:


> haben wir einen prian...priaann....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Und er hat auch eine schöne Frau wißt ihr wie man Sie nennt?

Incontinezia......Puperzia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanevil (11. Februar 2009)

Sooo einen großen Teller Minifrühlingsrollen auf den Tisch stell....

bedient euch


----------



## Tyraila (11. Februar 2009)

Vanevil schrieb:


> Sooo einen großen Teller Minifrühlingsrollen auf den Tisch stell....
> 
> bedient euch




* ALLE minifrühlingsrollen klau und aufess*


----------



## Vanevil (11. Februar 2009)

das aber nich nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (11. Februar 2009)

Heute gr0ßes Pastaessen bei uns....wer will wer hat noch net?^^


----------



## .Blôôdy. (11. Februar 2009)

ich will heim ich will ein Liebesgott sein >,< dann liegen mir alle frauen zu füßen >:-]


----------



## Dregalos (11. Februar 2009)

yeah scrubs gucken rockt ^^

hoffe heut isses nachm patch spielbar, und es trifft nicht wieder "Never play on Patchingday" zu :/


----------



## Vanevil (11. Februar 2009)

Das hoffen wir alle !


----------



## Tyraila (11. Februar 2009)

Dregalos schrieb:


> yeah scrubs gucken rockt ^^
> 
> hoffe heut isses nachm patch spielbar, und es trifft nicht wieder "Never play on Patchingday" zu :/





xD damals wars iwie schlimmer


----------



## Estafin (11. Februar 2009)

was nen glück das mittwochs so viele vorlesungen sind, da kommt man garnicht in verlegenheit festzustellen das die server down sind  ^^


----------



## DonSarcinella (11. Februar 2009)

Alle stehen auf bin ich der einzigste freak der jeden zweiten tag durch wach ist? XD


----------



## zadros (11. Februar 2009)

sooo frühstückspause nach gut 3 stunden arbeiten, guten morgen ihr lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marienkaefer (11. Februar 2009)

Vanevil schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne eine Gebüsch kaufen ....



WTF?

Looool


----------



## Vanevil (11. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen. Ich würd dir ja paar Minifrühlingsrollen anbieten, doch die wurden von Tyralia alle geklaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Blôôdy. (11. Februar 2009)

ich hab erst in 15 minuten pause >.< und dann auch nur 5 minuten eine rauchen dann wieder ins büro in 5 stock und dann schauen ob wow geht xD


----------



## turalya (11. Februar 2009)

DonSarcinella schrieb:


> Alle stehen auf bin ich der einzigste freak der jeden zweiten tag durch wach ist? XD


ja xD

mann is das scheiße noch fast 2 stunden beeilt euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wass'n? (11. Februar 2009)

Moin moin,
ist ja komisch mit Mittwochs. Da sind immer die Server. Und das schon seit Jahren. Tststststs


----------



## Altsahir (11. Februar 2009)

Nun hätte ich gerne noch ein Gebüsch, das pflanzt so, das man das erste Gebüsch noch gut sehen kann. Und dann fällt die größte Eiche dieses Waldes mit Hilfe dieses ... Herings.

Nö!

Och bitteeeeeee .....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanevil (11. Februar 2009)

Jaaa endlich einer ders kennt <3

dachte schon ich bin zu alt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (11. Februar 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> WTF?
> 
> Looool



NI NI NI .... EKKI EKKI PATONG!


----------



## November1899 (11. Februar 2009)

btw sind gerade schon ein paar Server on gegangen =)


----------



## Resch (11. Februar 2009)

Mh wenn ich nich arbeiten müsste würd ich mich auch aufregen dass die Server down sind.....ne halt da würde ich mindestens noch bis 10.30Uhr schlafen^^


----------



## Altsahir (11. Februar 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> NI NI NI .... EKKI EKKI PATONG!



Okok, einigen wir uns auf unentschieden .... hee, heeeee bleib hier, ich spucke Dich an und blende Dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- andere Szene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (11. Februar 2009)

Vanevil schrieb:


> Jaaa endlich einer ders kennt <3
> 
> dachte schon ich bin zu alt
> 
> ...




....ich spucke dir ins Auge und blende dich

bist net zu alt ich kenn den auch^^


----------



## Zadrak (11. Februar 2009)

Ja des super ... man is das verflixt das ich ausgerechnet immer an dem Mittwoch frei habe und immer erst 4h warten muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorbet (11. Februar 2009)

guten morgen zusammen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanevil (11. Februar 2009)

hm ich grübel grad noch am genauen Wortlaut der Brieftaubenfrage an der Brücke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))


----------



## Altsahir (11. Februar 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> ....ich spucke dir ins Auge und blende dich
> 
> bist net zu alt ich kenn den auch^^



Bringt die Toten, bringt die Toten ...

heee, ich bin nicht tot,  mir gehts viel besser, ich will spazieren gehn....

*knock*

Je oller je doller ....


Ich lieeeebe diese Filme ...


----------



## Andrúslas (11. Februar 2009)

Irgendwie gehen immer die server on, auf denen ich nicht drauf bin


----------



## Altsahir (11. Februar 2009)

Vanevil schrieb:


> hm ich grübel grad noch am genauen Wortlaut der Brieftaubenfrage an der Brücke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie ist die durschschnittliche Fluggeschwindigkeit einer Schwalbe im Flug von Europa nach Afrika, ohne Kokusnuss beladen?

Europäische oder Afrikanische Schwalbe?

Keine Ahnung ... *uäääähhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*


----------



## Sorbet (11. Februar 2009)

weis einer von euch zufällig wo man diese ehrenpunkte einlösen kann? 
auf meinen server will oder kann mir das keiner beantworten. 

ich spiele noch  nicht allzulange im pvp berreich deshaln habe ich da keine grosse ahnung von  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## November1899 (11. Februar 2009)

Andrúslas schrieb:


> Irgendwie gehen immer die server on, auf denen ich nicht drauf bin




dem kann ich nur zustimmen =)


----------



## zadros (11. Februar 2009)

kennt ihr: "Links rum, recht so!" - "Was denn nun links oder rechts?" - "Na links rum!" - "Also links" - "Ja, recht so!" - "Links, rechts kannst du dich mal entscheiden?"

ODER: "Nenn mich nicht dämlich!" - "Stimmt, denn dich dämlich zu nennen wäre eine Beleidigung für alle dämlichen auf der Welt!"


----------



## Cradle01 (11. Februar 2009)

Vanevil schrieb:


> hm ich grübel grad noch am genauen Wortlaut der Brieftaubenfrage an der Brücke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das war doch die Frage ob es eine afrikanische oder eine normale Taube ist... den der Mäusebussard kann ja ohne aufzutanken von hier bis Feuerland Mitte fliegen^^


----------



## Vanevil (11. Februar 2009)

danke, ich sollte die Ritter der Kokosnuss heut Abend mal wieder rauskramen iss doch zulang her.....


Ihr verkackten Engländer, ich scheiß euch auf den Köpf .....

Flying Kuh incoming


----------



## Cholai (11. Februar 2009)

"Hexen brennen, was brennt noch?" "Noch mehr Hexen"


Achja es geht nix über Monty Phyton


----------



## zadros (11. Februar 2009)

> -Nur die Schwarzen knacken diese Nuss! Die Schwalbe zieht zwar in die südliche Sonne, auch die Störche und die Rohrdrommler suchen wärmeres Klima im Winter; aber zum Winterschlußverkauf sind alle wieder da!
> -Heißt das, daß Kokosnüsse wie Reißverschlüsse laufen können?
> -Sie könnten eingeschleppt worden sein.
> -Was? Eine Schwalbe macht jetzt schon einen Sommer?
> ...



best ever!


----------



## wass'n? (11. Februar 2009)

Ich werde sie umzingeln.


----------



## Cradle01 (11. Februar 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> best ever!




hehe genau ich glaube ich sollt den auch mal wieder schauen^^


----------



## Epicor (11. Februar 2009)

Moinsen alle miteinander ^^


Man muss ja auch immer das Glück haben, dass man auf einem Server spielt, der ewig lang nicht online geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sind ja schon einige wieder on ...


----------



## Vanevil (11. Februar 2009)

hehe na denn woher ist das :

Meister ...ich kann es holen....  ich kann es holen wenn ihr es braucht....  ich habe hinten noch genug davon


----------



## turalya (11. Februar 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> ....ich spucke dir ins Auge und blende dich
> 
> bist net zu alt ich kenn den auch^^


ok, einigen wir uns auf unetschieden xDD


----------



## zadros (11. Februar 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> kennt ihr: "Links rum, recht so!" - "Was denn nun links oder rechts?" - "Na links rum!" - "Also links" - "Ja, recht so!" - "Links, rechts kannst du dich mal entscheiden?"
> 
> ODER: "Nenn mich nicht dämlich!" - "Stimmt, denn dich dämlich zu nennen wäre eine Beleidigung für alle dämlichen auf der Welt!"



Auflösung: 
Das erste ist "Clockwise" mit John Cleese ( genialer britischer Humor - ich liebe John Cleese )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das zweite ist "Ein Fisch namens Wanda" auch ein genialer britischer Streifen mit John Cleese :-)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (11. Februar 2009)

So jetzt geht jeder nochmal auf´s Klo und dann Reiten wir los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Epicor (11. Februar 2009)

Vanevil schrieb:


> hehe na denn woher ist das :
> 
> Meister ...ich kann es holen....  ich kann es holen wenn ihr es braucht....  ich habe hinten noch genug davon



Aus dem Film Time Bandits ? Kann das sein?


----------



## Cradle01 (11. Februar 2009)

Vanevil schrieb:


> hehe na denn woher ist das :
> 
> Meister ...ich kann es holen....  ich kann es holen wenn ihr es braucht....  ich habe hinten noch genug davon



Zur Kreuzigung? Jeder nur ein Kreuz und links anstellen...^^


----------



## Vanevil (11. Februar 2009)

nope @ Epicor

@ Cradle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jau


----------



## Cradle01 (11. Februar 2009)

Ist doch Life of Brain oder?


----------



## Epicor (11. Februar 2009)

Gehts nur um Monty Python Filme?

@ Cradle : Life of Br*ia*n ^^


----------



## Vanevil (11. Februar 2009)

jo hast recht hab zu ungenau geantwortet habs editiert


----------



## Cradle01 (11. Februar 2009)

jup ist doch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (11. Februar 2009)

Vanevil schrieb:


> jo hast recht hab zu ungenau geantwortet habs editiert



nicht schlimm ist die Kerkerszene hab den Film erst gestern wieder gesehen und immer noch Tränen gelacht


----------



## Pamela1 (11. Februar 2009)

Life of "Brain"? ^^

2ter Teil von Leben des Brian? Das Leben des Hirn xD


----------



## Zadrak (11. Februar 2009)

die sollten sich ma angewoehnen mannoroth als erstes hochzufahren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Blôôdy. (11. Februar 2009)

mup :s


----------



## DeAm0n24 (11. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pImXTXRroTI...feature=related

^^


----------



## Vanevil (11. Februar 2009)

Ja göttlich, damals beim ersten mal als ichs gesehn hab Tränen gelacht. Danach 2 Wochen am Telefon meine Spezln begrüßt mit : Ich habe hinten noch genug davon, ich kann es holen... ohja schöne Zeiten


----------



## .Blôôdy. (11. Februar 2009)

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA?!?!?!?


----------



## Cradle01 (11. Februar 2009)

Vanevil schrieb:


> Ja göttlich, damals beim ersten mal als ichs gesehn hab Tränen gelacht. Danach 2 Wochen am Telefon meine Spezln begrüßt mit : Ich habe hinten noch genug davon, ich kann es holen... ohja schöne Zeiten



der Spruch ist mir beim ersten mal schauen hängengeblieben:

Setzt dich und nimm dir einen Keks...DU ARSCH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und der hier:

Das erfordert eine sofortige Diskussion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Epicor (11. Februar 2009)

Leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrooooooooooooooyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (11. Februar 2009)

lo wie geht das wie sie über die Brücke wollen?


----------



## Vanevil (11. Februar 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> der Spruch ist mir beim ersten mal schauen hängengeblieben:
> 
> Setzt dich und nimm dir einen Keks...DU ARSCH
> 
> ...




Jo sind auch super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (11. Februar 2009)

Wie ist dein Name
Welches ist dein Ziel
Welches ist deine Lieblingsfarbe


----------



## DeAm0n24 (11. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pwmffpugRo...feature=related


Spaaaaaaalteeeeeeeeeer   ^^


----------



## Xall13 (11. Februar 2009)

zu dem video. selten so einen dreck gesehen.


----------



## Cradle01 (11. Februar 2009)

Xall13 schrieb:


> zu dem video. selten so einen dreck gesehen.



Nix Dreck KULT!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xall13 (11. Februar 2009)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> wir können nix dafür das du n kiddy bist und am liebsten hiphop höhrst am besten du gest wieder in die 4 klasse... sorry ich vergas die lassen dich bestimmt keine Klasse überspringen -.-
> Das ist Brain und Brain is Hammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



touché


----------



## Epicor (11. Februar 2009)

Dreck? LOL? WTF? w00t? gehts noch?

Das is megamäßiger Kult bitte ^^


----------



## Cradle01 (11. Februar 2009)

Jup ich sag doch einfach nur Kult ,alt aber geil


----------



## Xall13 (11. Februar 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Jup ich sag doch einfach nur Kult ,alt aber geil


 betohnung liegt auf alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (11. Februar 2009)

Xall13 schrieb:


> zu dem video. selten so einen dreck gesehen.




Auf den Poden mit dem Purschen


----------



## .Blôôdy. (11. Februar 2009)

betonung liegt auf "Geil"


----------



## Cradle01 (11. Februar 2009)

Xall13 schrieb:


> betohnung liegt auf alt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das ist noch Filmkunst ,kein Blödsinn wie er heute stellenweise gemacht wird


----------



## .Blôôdy. (11. Februar 2009)

/sign


----------



## KingKloete (11. Februar 2009)

[post="0"]Silly Olympiade[/post] ist auch sehr zu empfehlen wenn man Monty Python mag!

udn gut um die Zeit bis 11 zu überbrücken ^^


----------



## Cradle01 (11. Februar 2009)

Am besten wäre es wenn du dir den ganzen Film mal anschaust und dann ein Urteil abgibst


----------



## Vanevil (11. Februar 2009)

....soll ich es holen ? Derweil kann er sich ja schon links anstellen !


----------



## Domiel (11. Februar 2009)

test mittwoch buhh


----------



## Cradle01 (11. Februar 2009)

Vanevil schrieb:


> ....soll ich es holen ? Derweil kann er sich ja schon links anstellen !



Ja mach mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeAm0n24 (11. Februar 2009)

Server schon wieder offen?


----------



## Cradle01 (11. Februar 2009)

So mein Realm ist wieder da....mal sehen wie lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xall13 (11. Februar 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Am besten wäre es wenn du dir den ganzen Film mal anschaust und dann ein Urteil abgibst



ich befürchte dieser "Kult" ist ausgestorben und nicht mehr zu bekommen, was ich zu tiefst begrüße!


----------



## Vanevil (11. Februar 2009)

um welches Video gehts eigentlich bin dauernd am rumswitchen usw. hab das garnet mitbekommen ?

PS. Rajaxx iss on


----------



## Cradle01 (11. Februar 2009)

Xall13 schrieb:


> ich befürchte dieser "Kult" ist ausgestorben und nicht mehr zu bekommen, was ich zu tiefst begrüße!




Hmmm die Dinos sind auch ausgestorben aber die Kinder lieben sie.....


----------



## Mondokawaki (11. Februar 2009)

Hi ^^im WoW Forum will man mich temporär mal wieder nicht udn es is mittwoch und mein server is down


----------



## Cradle01 (11. Februar 2009)

Vanevil schrieb:


> um welches Video gehts eigentlich bin dauernd am rumswitchen usw. hab das garnet mitbekommen ?
> 
> PS. Rajaxx iss on




Allgemein um MP


----------



## .Blôôdy. (11. Februar 2009)

Ich glaub unser Kiddy mag kein "Das leben des Brain" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (11. Februar 2009)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> wir können nix dafür das du n kiddy bist und am liebsten hiphop höhrst am besten du gest wieder in die 4 klasse... sorry ich vergas die lassen dich bestimmt keine Klasse überspringen -.-
> Das ist Brain und Brain is Hammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



öhm ich hab die filme gesehen als se das erste mal im fernsehen waren ... sprich ich bin alt genug um seit anbeginn des "Kult"s zu leben und bin auch der meinung das es Crap is ... tut mir leid das nicht jeder euren erlauchten Geschmack teilt ihr kiddies 

Kiddie kann sich auf das körperliche als auch das geistige Alter beziehen, wobei wenn man sowas lustig findet man wohl eher im Geiste eher mager gestrickt sein muss (achtung mutmassung) von daher würd ich jemanden der einen anderen Filme-Geschmack hat mal hier nicht einfach als Kiddie flamen sondern schnell mal ruhig sein.
Mal abgesehen davon das deine Argumentation unter jedem Niveau liegt wirst du auch noch beleidigend.
Werd mal wach


----------



## Vanevil (11. Februar 2009)

sprach mister Bloody Sonderzeichen nc


----------



## Cradle01 (11. Februar 2009)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> Ich glaub unser Kiddy mag kein "Das leben des Brain"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



....er lästerte Gott in infarme Weise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (11. Februar 2009)

Vanevil schrieb:


> sprach mister Bloody Sonderzeichen nc



aso^^


----------



## Gatax (25. Februar 2009)

Ja LOL ihr Mods.

Dann macht mal den Beitrag pünktlich auf. Weil sind genug Leute da die das nutzen würden.

Sonst mach ich halt das nächste mal einen "Ist heute Mittwoch und dein Server down IV?" auf.

Liegt an euch. Gebt uns nicht die Schuld.

Sry aber mußte mal gesagt werden.


----------



## Helmod (25. Februar 2009)

hiho

nachtschicht auf brauerei is ende, bin gut drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich finds immer wieder witzig wie man sich über onlinespiele so aufregen kann

ich spiele selber wow seit 3 jahren und mag es immer noch

mfg


----------



## zadros (25. Februar 2009)

Gatax schrieb:


> Ja LOL ihr Mods.



manche mods müssen arbeiten oder haben geregelte schlafzeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: GUTEN MORGEN! Ich sitze schon am Schreibtisch auf der Arbeit und zähle fleissig meine todo Listenpunkte.


----------



## Gatax (25. Februar 2009)

Helmod schrieb:


> hiho
> 
> nachtschicht auf brauerei is ende, bin gut drauf
> 
> ...



Mich regt das auf der dieser Thread nicht rechtzeitig geöffnet wird. Und einige andre auch, wie man an meiner Umfrage sehen kann.

Und ich dachte für den Mittwochmorgen ist er da für die Leute die sich unterhalten wollen.


----------



## Helmod (25. Februar 2009)

ok dann lass uns reden


----------



## Einsam (25. Februar 2009)

ich hasse wow auch schon seit 4 jahren und spiels denoch ^^
naja das erste jahr war ja eh das besste, aber ich kanns vergraften.

es ist nur ein spiel und ich spiele es gern neben eve online


----------



## Helmod (25. Februar 2009)

wow fesselt halt da brauch man sich nich für schämen^^


----------



## Gatax (25. Februar 2009)

Helmod schrieb:


> wow fesselt halt da brauch man sich nich für schämen^^



Ja, die wissen schon wie sies machen.


----------



## Einsam (25. Februar 2009)

Helmod schrieb:


> wow fesselt halt da brauch man sich nich für schämen^^


ne es fesselt eigentlich nicht, es ist die langeweile, und die faulheit etwas anderes zu tun die mich dazu veranlast hinundwieder reinzuschaun.
okay mein schami hat jetzt nur t7 an und kein t7,5 und ich habe noch viel zu tun bis der patch kommt.
aber genauso wie beim letzten addon kommt die zeit wo ich alles ereicht habe und mir keine sorgen mehr machen muss auf den negsten patch mit raid da sich bei mir die fläschchen und buffessen stapeln.
^^


----------



## Seawater (25. Februar 2009)

Man ich will zocken....


----------



## Helmod (25. Februar 2009)

und trotzdem bleibste dabei und freust dich insgeheim üner jedes neue feature was dazu kommt


----------



## Gatax (25. Februar 2009)

Einsam schrieb:


> ne es fesselt eigentlich nicht, es ist die langeweile, und die faulheit etwas anderes zu tun die mich dazu veranlast hinundwieder reinzuschaun.
> okay mein schami hat jetzt nur t7 an und kein t7,5 und ich habe noch viel zu tun bis der patch kommt.
> aber genauso wie beim letzten addon kommt die zeit wo ich alles ereicht habe und mir keine sorgen mehr machen muss auf den negsten patch mit raid da sich bei mir die fläschchen und buffessen stapeln.
> ^^



Ja aber die Casuals....

Und darauf baut ja Blizz.

Bin so ein Zwischending zwischen Pros und Casual. Könnte auch noch ein bissl Equip vertragen.

Hab nicht ne so gute Gilde hinter mir.


----------



## Seawater (25. Februar 2009)

Immer verplane ich diesen Tag -.-


----------



## Einsam (25. Februar 2009)

Gatax schrieb:


> Ja aber die Casuals....
> 
> Und darauf baut ja Blizz.
> 
> ...


okay das ist auch wahr


----------



## Gatax (25. Februar 2009)

Seawater schrieb:


> Immer verplane ich diesen Tag -.-



LOL und Postpush 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einsam (25. Februar 2009)

kommt mal in den buffed chat da läst sich besser quaseln ^^


----------



## Gatax (25. Februar 2009)

Einsam schrieb:


> kommt mal in den buffed chat da läst sich besser quaseln ^^



Wie komm ich da hin? Ich noob.^^


----------



## Helmod (25. Februar 2009)

also während bc kam war ich auch drauf alles sehen zumüssen, hab mir die wochenenden verplant nur am ball zu bleiben....

mittlerweile seh ich alles ein bischen lockerer, naxx war ich 2x mal...

und ich mach mir keinen druck mehr alles sehen zu müssen...

und trotzdem hab ich viel spass mit wow seien es die dayliqest, manche machen echt laune, oder ich geh als pvp muffel sograr tausendwinter da hab ich richtig gute leute kennengelernt

mir macht das game immer noch viel spass und dass obwohl sich meine motivation ständig ändert


----------



## Einsam (25. Februar 2009)

Meine mybuffed-Seite
auf der rechten seite auf irc chat klicken


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatax (25. Februar 2009)

Helmod schrieb:


> also während bc kam war ich auch drauf alles sehen zumüssen, hab mir die wochenenden verplant nur am ball zu bleiben....
> 
> mittlerweile seh ich alles ein bischen lockerer, naxx war ich 2x mal...
> 
> ...



Find ich gut die Einstellung. Mache schon immer nur was mir Spaß macht.

Deswegen will ich auch keiner Raidgilde sein. Das ist mir da zu viel Arbeit und machen müssen.^^


----------



## Gatax (25. Februar 2009)

Einsam schrieb:


> Meine mybuffed-Seite
> auf der rechten seite auf irc chat klicken



Wat? Nix find. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chfkoch (25. Februar 2009)

Also ich hab echt soooo ein kack pech....
Ich hab die ganze Woche Ferien und augerechnet heute Wache ich früh auf und will meinen lvl 16 mage twink hochziehen,,,

p.s. Stimmt es das die aktivierung des Dual Spec 1000 G kosten wird?


----------



## Gatax (25. Februar 2009)

Chfkoch schrieb:


> Also ich hab echt soooo ein kack pech....
> Ich hab die ganze Woche Ferien und augerechnet heute Wache ich früh auf und will meinen lvl 16 mage twink hochziehen,,,
> 
> p.s. Stimmt es das die aktivierung des Dual Spec 1000 G kosten wird?



Mit Kartmans Stimme.....HAHA.

Sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu dem PS......Ja stimmt.


----------



## Gilindriana (25. Februar 2009)

Sitz auf der Arbeit und warte das es 15uhr wird damit ich nach Hause kann. 
Das die DualSkillunf 1000g kostet ist doof, quest wäre cooler

*Mach schneller du doofe Uhr!!*


----------



## D3athpr00f (25. Februar 2009)

mgh schrieb:


> Falls das alles zutrifft habt keine Angst eure chars wurden nicht gelöscht,
> und das spiel gibt es auch weiterhin.
> 
> Es werden in der regel nur serverarbeiten geleistet die im normalfall bis 11 uhr morgens andauern!
> ...



Oder arbeiten gehen? oder in die Schule gehen? LOOOOL


----------



## Einsam (25. Februar 2009)

http://my.buffed.de/portal/irc/


----------



## Bobbysir (25. Februar 2009)

Chfkoch schrieb:


> Also ich hab echt soooo ein kack pech....
> Ich hab die ganze Woche Ferien und augerechnet heute Wache ich früh auf und will meinen lvl 16 mage twink hochziehen,,,
> 
> p.s. Stimmt es das die aktivierung des Dual Spec 1000 G kosten wird?




jep, da hast dann heute ein kleines problem.
aber denke dran, du bist nicht der einzige hier der nicht zocken kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wieder jep, soll 1000 gold kosten, aber warten wir mal ab was kommt.


----------



## Chfkoch (25. Februar 2009)

Naaa toll 1/3 meine vermögens.... ich finds n bissal viel...!
Es gibt viele Leute denen Daylies ;Questen nich so viel bock machtn und die sich noch nichteinmal epic fliegen gekauft haben...
Da wird des ne ganz schön finanzielle Belastung...


----------



## Faky123 (25. Februar 2009)

Chfkoch schrieb:


> Naaa toll 1/3 meine vermögens.... ich finds n bissal viel...!
> Es gibt viele Leute denen Daylies ;Questen nich so viel bock machtn und die sich noch nichteinmal epic fliegen gekauft haben...
> Da wird des ne ganz schön finanzielle Belastung...


Du musst es auch nicht haben, es ist ein sowas wie ein schönes "Luxusgut".


----------



## Helmod (25. Februar 2009)

first : ferien kenn ich schon seit 11 jahren nich mehr

2.    : in dem jahr wo man was für sein land tut egal ob mit waffe oder windel sollte man es gern tun

3.  ich freu mich voll auf die kämpfe per mount


----------



## Chfkoch (25. Februar 2009)

Aber ich dachte es sollten "möglichst viele" haben.
Denn wenns nur die oberen 10000 haben dann is ja der Tank und healer mangel nicht gelöst^^


----------



## Faky123 (25. Februar 2009)

Chfkoch schrieb:


> Aber ich dachte es sollten "möglichst viele" haben.
> Denn wenns nur die oberen 10000 haben dann is ja der Tank und healer mangel nicht gelöst^^


Mein Gott, 1k Gold ist nicht VIEL.


----------



## Descartes (25. Februar 2009)

Chfkoch schrieb:


> Naaa toll 1/3 meine vermögens.... ich finds n bissal viel...!
> Es gibt viele Leute denen Daylies ;Questen nich so viel bock machtn und die sich noch nichteinmal epic fliegen gekauft haben...
> Da wird des ne ganz schön finanzielle Belastung...



Ich weiß ja nicht, ich hatte kaltwetterflug und mein epicmount bis lv 80 finanziert gehabt.
Aber dann sollte man die zähne zusammen beißen und die backen zusammen kneifen und doch mal dailys machen.


----------



## Chfkoch (25. Februar 2009)

Für manche schon ich kaufs mir ja aber wie gesagt manche werden dann quasi gezwungen Farmen zu gehen.
Naja is ja auch egal..
Weiss man schon ab welchem SKill der Schriftgelehrte das Lexikon der Macht herstellen kann?



Descartes schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, ich hatte kaltwetterflug und mein epicmount bis lv 80 finanziert gehabt.
> Aber dann sollte man die zähne zusammen beißen und die backen zusammen kneifen und doch mal dailys machen.



Ich hab den ganzen kack ja auch ... ich hab zu BC Zeite ne ganze Zeit lang jeden Tag daylies gemacht und jetzt hab ich Absolut kb mehr.... *kotz


----------



## Faky123 (25. Februar 2009)

Chfkoch schrieb:


> Für manche schon ich kaufs mir ja aber wie gesagt manche werden dann quasi gezwungen Farmen zu gehen.
> Naja is ja auch egal..
> Weiss man schon ab welchem SKill der Schriftgelehrte das Lexikon der Macht herstellen kann?
> 
> ...


Wer wird gezwungen zu Farmen? 1k Gold hat ja wohl jeder, momentan ist Gold einfach NIX wert! Außerdem ist 1k Gold einmalig bezahlen um einiges billiger als dauernt umskillen zu müssen.


----------



## joker1313 (25. Februar 2009)

tach 

habt ihr langeweile dann macht die wohnung sauber

)


----------



## chyroon (25. Februar 2009)

1k Gold sind ja nun wirklich läppig, das bekommen selbst Casual's innerhalb von ner Woche hin also bitte.

Und abgesehen davon geh ich jede Wette ein das daran noch was umgemauschelt wird... wotlk is soooo Casual und Idioten light, da wird Blizz doch mit DS keine ausnahme machen^^

und wegen 1k Gold muss man ja nu auch net wie ein besenktes Meerschwein Dailys machen, bis der Notarzt sturm klingelt. Kleinigkeiten reichen ja auch, hier ein Stack Froststoff, da ein Stack Leder etc. ins Ah gestellt... Woche rum, 1k g in drin.


----------



## Sonsbecker (25. Februar 2009)

moin zusammen

ptr-daten sind fleißig im ladevorgang

1000g habe ich auch gelesen - mein krieger wird sich das gönnen - bisher habe ich mehr als 1k g beim lehrer gelassen

(_________________________________________)9 Kaffee für alle, &&&&&&&&& §§§§§§§§§§ Brez´n und Croissants auch

c u in game


----------



## Chfkoch (25. Februar 2009)

Jaja regt euch ab ich mein ja nur....


----------



## Skelettkrieger (25. Februar 2009)

Chfkoch schrieb:


> Aber ich dachte es sollten "möglichst viele" haben.
> Denn wenns nur die oberen 10000 haben dann is ja der Tank und healer mangel nicht gelöst^^



doch ist er.
Da kann einigen Leuten Gold in den Arsch geblasen werden von Gilden damit sie Dual-Skillen


----------



## Chfkoch (25. Februar 2009)

Ja so kann amns auch machen^^


----------



## Faky123 (25. Februar 2009)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> doch ist er.
> Da kann einigen Leuten Gold in den Arsch geblasen werden von Gilden damit sie Dual-Skillen


Hey dich kenn ich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vllt. kennste noch den Fury Krieger Aptex ^^


----------



## Nivbeth (25. Februar 2009)

Arbeiten von 8.00 - 16.30 Uhr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und dann erst um 18.00 Uhr zuhause, wo dann die ganzen Server wieder zusammenbrechen >.< Menno! Doofer Mittwoch!!

Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass mein Server down ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kljba (25. Februar 2009)

Kommt denn der Patch 3.1 heute oder ist der nur auf den Testservern verfügbar?


----------



## November1899 (25. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen =)


----------



## Nivbeth (25. Februar 2009)

Der kommt erst im März, denk ich... Wüsste nichts von, dass der heute schon kommt oO


----------



## Helmod (25. Februar 2009)

ICH MAG DIGI TV

ICH SCHAU GRAD enterprise next gen 

astrein^^


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2009)

mal ne frage an euch was erwartet ihr euch von ulduar?


----------



## Aspart (25. Februar 2009)

Der Patch ist seit Dienstag Nacht auf dem PTR und in ca. 4 Wochen geht er auf die Live Server


----------



## chyroon (25. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mal ne frage an euch was erwartet ihr euch von ulduar?



Jetzt wo ich das mit der neuen Artefakt Waffe gelesen habe, eine deutliche Verbesserung zu jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (25. Februar 2009)

ich denke mal dass die vehicle kämpfe schon recht einzigartig und bisher nie dagewesen epic sein werden...

/ironie off

ich HOFFE dass sie gut werden aber ich zweifel da son bissl dran


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2009)

Emereld schrieb:


> ich hab grad das mitden berittenen kämpfen gelesen was haltet ihr davon?
> also ich weiß ned so recht hoffe das blizz sich was geniales einfallen lässt...............


boa scheiße da spielt man mal 2 monate kein wow mehr und hat von nix mehr ne ahnung


----------



## Hellfire1337 (25. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> boa scheiße da spielt man mal 2 monate kein wow mehr und hat von nix mehr ne ahnung



auf mmo-champion heißt es immer



> this post will be updated a lot in the next few hours. Stay tuned


so long, stay tuned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: huch mein post nr 300 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilindriana (25. Februar 2009)

Also, wenn man sich genau überlegt ist 1000g garnet sooo viel.
Als Schmied oder Schneider verdient man sich das Geld locker ausm AH wieder rauß. Und selbst wenn man die Berufe nicht hat.
In Nordent gibt es zu jeder Ruf-Fraktion mind. 2 Daylies die jeder zwischen 12 und 15g geben. Und auf der Insel von Queldanas kann man ja immernoch daylies machen die ja jetzt NOCH einfacher sein müssten und da bekommt man auch noch geld. 
Und wenn das nichts hilft, kann man ja den Meister der Lehren in Nordend machen. Wenn man auf 80 ist sind die Quests A: Total leicht und 
B: Bekommt man ne menge Gold stadt Erfahrung


----------



## lucifermaycry (25. Februar 2009)

Emereld schrieb:


> ich hab grad das mitden berittenen kämpfen gelesen was haltet ihr davon?
> also ich weiß ned so recht hoffe das blizz sich was geniales einfallen lässt...............



Naja ich finds eigentlich shice...
Was bringt sich das wenn man am Reittier kämpfen kann? Ich versteh noch, dass es was hat, auf dem Flugmount zu kämpfen aber naja...


----------



## BTTony (25. Februar 2009)

Jetzt wartet mal ab, wie das demnächst mit dem looten läuft. Da brauch ja jeder alles. Mit ner Random-Gruppe wirds dann hart...


----------



## Hellfire1337 (25. Februar 2009)

ach mir sind epics gar net so wichtig hauptsache der content ist knackig... wenn einem langweilig ist kann man ja immernoch kara nackt machen


----------



## Gilindriana (25. Februar 2009)

BTTony schrieb:


> Jetzt wartet mal ab, wie das demnächst mit dem looten läuft. Da brauch ja jeder alles. Mit ner Random-Gruppe wirds dann hart...



Neeeeed!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahadras (25. Februar 2009)

Es wird aber zum thema loot hoffentlich noch leute geben, die nicht nach 2 wochen von der neuen instanz voll equiped sind. 
Geht auch gottseidank net so schnell bei den raids...


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2009)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> auf mmo-champion heißt es immer
> 
> 
> so long, stay tuned
> ...


Gz zum 300ten post (ach 300 posts das waren noch zeiten)
hmm stay tuned... bis juni werd ich nicht spielen können also rentiert sich das nid wirklich ich frag euch dann einfach nochnmal ;D


----------



## Hellfire1337 (25. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Gz zum 300ten post (ach 300 posts das waren noch zeiten)
> hmm stay tuned... bis juni werd ich nicht spielen können also rentiert sich das nid wirklich ich frag euch dann einfach nochnmal ;D


1. danke
2. du kannst doch jeden tag einmal auf buffed schauen obs was neues in den news gibt dann bist du immer auf dem laufenden
PS: ich zieh mir jetzt erstmal ne runde elfenlied rein


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2009)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> 1. danke
> 2. du kannst doch jeden tag einmal auf buffed schauen obs was neues in den news gibt dann bist du immer auf dem laufenden
> PS: ich zieh mir jetzt erstmal ne runde elfenlied rein


1. bitte
2. wenn ich nich spiele hilft mir information auch nix weil ich muss sowas erleben und nid nur lesen
3. w000t will auch elfenlied sehn muss aber heut bis 16:30 arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatax (25. Februar 2009)

Hi...Hat jemand Lust sich im TS zu unterhalten?


----------



## Gilindriana (25. Februar 2009)

lol, ich merk gerade das das dual spec system mir rellativ egal sein kann... bin eh Hexer und brauch sowas nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkryzon (25. Februar 2009)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> lol, ich merk gerade das das dual spec system mir rellativ egal sein kann... bin eh Hexer und brauch sowas nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pve - pvp


----------



## Hellfire1337 (25. Februar 2009)

xD mom ich such mal den EL link raus


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2009)

sagt mal was mach ich eig wenn ich merk das sich meine soundkarte nicht mit der mitgelieferten software versteht???


----------



## Hellfire1337 (25. Februar 2009)

soundtreiber installn


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2009)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> soundtreiber installn


is is angeblich sogar der neueste zumindest findet ehr keine neuere version


----------



## DerMavgier (25. Februar 2009)

mal ne frage zwischen durch!; ohne euer gespräch zu stören xD
warum ist heute server down? bzw. so lange...gibts nen hotfix oder was ist los. normaler restart ist doch immer um 5-7uhr vorbei oder net?


----------



## kingkryzon (25. Februar 2009)

DerMavgier schrieb:


> mal ne frage zwischen durch!; ohne euer gespräch zu stören xD
> warum ist heute server down? bzw. so lange...gibts nen hotfix oder was ist los. normaler restart ist doch immer um 5-7uhr vorbei oder net?


janz normale wartungsarbeiten me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis 11 uhr aber ich glaub das natürlich net^^


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2009)

Emereld schrieb:


> appget runterladen das checkt die aktualität aller software


woho das is ja geil danke wrd ich heut abend gleich machen.

und keine panik zwischenfragen erlaubt DerMavgier^^


----------



## Hellfire1337 (25. Februar 2009)

jo die sollen mal die server wieder uppn


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2009)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> jo die sollen mal die server wieder uppn


ach kommt buffed is doch eh besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (25. Februar 2009)

hier ist ja nix los -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2009)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> hier ist ja nix los -.-


danke das ich nix bin -.-


----------



## kingkryzon (25. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> danke das ich nix bin -.-


loool


----------



## Hellfire1337 (25. Februar 2009)

xD sry war ja net so gemeint

btw seid wann sind die weiber in oce piece so freizügig?


----------



## davan77 (25. Februar 2009)

Mir ist es immer ziemlich egal das Mittwochs die Server down sind, ich muß eh bis 17°° Uhr arbeiten.
Aber ich würde es euch natürlich gönnen wenn sie schnell wieder "on" sind.
Aber dafür möchte ich ein Kaffee! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (25. Februar 2009)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> xD sry war ja net so gemeint
> 
> btw seid wann sind die weiber in oce piece so freizügig?




waren die schon immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (25. Februar 2009)

davan77 schrieb:


> Mir ist es immer ziemlich egal das Mittwochs die Server down sind, ich muß eh bis 17°° Uhr arbeiten.
> Aber ich würde es euch natürlich gönnen wenn sie schnell wieder "on" sind.
> Aber dafür möchte ich ein Kaffee!
> 
> ...




kaffee macht ih-zähne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tungyl (25. Februar 2009)

moins zusammen an einem mittwoch morgen alles wartet auf server 
esset schön frühstück lasst denn morgen ruhig beginnen und alles wird jut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davan77 (25. Februar 2009)

aber wach!
ich putz sie mir nachher auch.


----------



## Tyraila (25. Februar 2009)

Tungyl schrieb:


> moins zusammen an einem mittwoch morgen alles wartet auf server
> esset schön frühstück lasst denn morgen ruhig beginnen und alles wird jut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ai ai sir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (25. Februar 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> waren die schon immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


echt? *mal eben googlen*


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Februar 2009)

DerMavgier schrieb:


> mal ne frage zwischen durch!; ohne euer gespräch zu stören xD
> warum ist heute server down? bzw. so lange...gibts nen hotfix oder was ist los. normaler restart ist doch immer um 5-7uhr vorbei oder net?


das wechselt alle paar wochn mal. 2-3 wochn nur restart, dann einmal richtige wartung. solange keine patches installiert werden


----------



## Hellfire1337 (25. Februar 2009)

Oo wenn man bei google bilder den filter rausmacht findet man.... wie soll ich sagen... recht freizügige bilder der damen der serie


----------



## buhmmler (25. Februar 2009)

10:40 nicht mehr lange bis die server online gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2009)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> xD sry war ja net so gemeint
> 
> btw seid wann sind die weiber in oce piece so freizügig?


hmmm teils teils aber das bild is noch harmlos XD
ich hab noch ganz anderes zeug auf meiner FP


----------



## Tungyl (25. Februar 2009)

noch 19 min denn gogo


----------



## Sir Wagi (25. Februar 2009)

So, es is Mittwoch ... Da wollt ich´s mir nich nehmen lassen, hier auch mal zu posten ^^ ...

Hab nur bis 13:00 Zeit ... Blizz, gib ihm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2009)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> echt? *mal eben googlen*


da hilft google nur begrenzt aber schreib mich um 18:00 noma an dann schick ichs dir direkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aquapainter (25. Februar 2009)

Na dann will auch auch mal meinen Senf in einen "Mitwochthread" schreibe. lol

Ich warte nur daruf mit einloggen zu können. So wie hunderte andere Leidensgenossen auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (25. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> da hilft google nur begrenzt aber schreib mich um 18:00 noma an dann schick ichs dir direkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



argh


----------



## Rhadamanthys2106 (25. Februar 2009)

15 to go 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann erstmal schön ne Runde PvP und Hordis schlachten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So long,
~Zantha


----------



## Monestir (25. Februar 2009)

Moin Ihr Suchtis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Buffed nich mal auf die Idee kommt nen Mittwoch morgens Chat einzurichten. Würde das Leben Aller die hier mit dauer F5 sitzen erleichtern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2009)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> argh


watn los?


----------



## arkono (25. Februar 2009)

jup , wäre net schlecht


----------



## Tungyl (25. Februar 2009)

so fängt es an einmal ihr was reinschrieben am mittwoch so frust dich auf nächsten mittwoch wieder ihr deine tasten zum schreiben zu bringen oder hast glück das du arbeiten mußt ich habe urlaub muha ^^
so is der mittwoch ein warten warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arkono (25. Februar 2009)

mir is soooo langweilig !!! xD


----------



## Captain_Hero (25. Februar 2009)

10mins. noch!
Ich hab ebenfalls nur bis 13:00 Zeit! 
Die Arbeit Ruft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (25. Februar 2009)

Monestir schrieb:


> Moin Ihr Suchtis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Stimmt, der normale Buffed-Chat reicht ja nicht, da muss man extra noch einen für Mittwoch morgens machen (?)


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (25. Februar 2009)

Mensch ich bin schon arm dran.. wenn ich in den irc chat will hängt sich firefox auf *heul*


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2009)

arkono schrieb:


> jup , wäre net schlecht


??? WIE WAT WO ???? hÄ?


----------



## Zessin (25. Februar 2009)

*Fg* ist ja bald wieder soweit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tungyl (25. Februar 2009)

wat wie es gibt einen chat hilfe wo und wie auch haben möchte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arkono (25. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,ich fänd es gut nen privaten chat mittwochs morgens nur füe uns suchtis zu machen das is damit gemeint XD


----------



## Unas (25. Februar 2009)

Wo gibtsn diesen ominösen Buffed Chat?


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2009)

Zessin schrieb:


> *Fg* ist ja bald wieder soweit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


euch is schon klar das wir hier von BLizzard reden also ich würd vorsichtig sein zum schluss daueren die wartungsarbeiten noch länger


----------



## Hellfire1337 (25. Februar 2009)

demons nix nix war nur ein nur so argh


----------



## Kuriyos (25. Februar 2009)

Gogo nochn paar minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


is ja kacken langweilig jetzt...


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2009)

Unas schrieb:


> Wo gibtsn diesen ominösen Buffed Chat?


in jedem gutsortieren IRC


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (25. Februar 2009)

mybuffed-> Linke leiste irc chat


----------



## Hellfire1337 (25. Februar 2009)

btw bin mal ein bissl css zockn


----------



## Bordin (25. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Stimmt, der normale Buffed-Chat reicht ja nicht, da muss man extra noch einen für Mittwoch morgens machen (?)




fänd ich garnichtmal so schlecht ein Mittwochmorgens Chat einzurichten   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2009)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> demons nix nix war nur ein nur so argh


Rohr frei? 

... ich sau


----------



## Monestir (25. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Stimmt, der normale Buffed-Chat reicht ja nicht, da muss man extra noch einen für Mittwoch morgens machen (?)



Na klar nen extra Chat. Der Sticky-Post hat auch schon legendäre Ausmaße erreicht, warum also nich nen eigenen Mittwoch morgen Chat. Vlt. einfach nicht direkt alles so ernst nehmen, wenn man noch nicht ausgeschlafen ist (?)


----------



## Haerton (25. Februar 2009)

wisst ihr was langweilig ist? gleich on zu gehen und angeln skillen -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2009)

Bordin schrieb:


> fänd ich garnichtmal so schlecht ein Mittwochmorgens Chat einzurichten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wir könnten ja n extra mittwochsmorgens forum aufmachen wenn wir schon dabei sind XDD
auf forencity oder so


----------



## Unas (25. Februar 2009)

Yay!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## scheiwalker (25. Februar 2009)

uiiiiii das is ja schön,
ich hab seit 5 seiten keinen flame mehr gelesen.
dafür gehts halt um nix^^
was aber eig. eh gut is


----------



## Tungyl (25. Februar 2009)

wir wollen einen mittwochs chat jawohl auch dfür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monestir (25. Februar 2009)

Noch 4 Minuten um mal wieder festzustellen, dass Blizz zu gerne angekündigte Termine und Uhrzeiten verschiebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arkono (25. Februar 2009)

wo isn der pinguin lord eigtl???!!!!!


----------



## Lillyan (25. Februar 2009)

http://my.buffed.de/portal/irc/


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2009)

scheiwalker schrieb:


> uiiiiii das is ja schön,
> ich hab seit 5 seiten keinen flame mehr gelesen.
> dafür gehts halt um nix^^
> was aber eig. eh gut is


is au eher selten bei buffed ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2009)

arkono schrieb:


> wo isn der pinguin lord eigtl???!!!!!


welcher pinguin lord OO???

white- frost??


----------



## Genker (25. Februar 2009)

So dann gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu.....

/vote 4 Mittwochschat!


----------



## schluench (25. Februar 2009)

Wo sind die Realms???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haerton (25. Februar 2009)

server sind on!


----------



## scheiwalker (25. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> is au eher selten bei buffed ^^




naja, mal nich übertreiben
bin da mal optimist,
btw es is 11 uhr 2...


----------



## Genker (25. Februar 2009)

Haerton schrieb:


> server sind on!


 aber no net alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnauzze (25. Februar 2009)

Realm Ulduar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 noch nicht..#


----------



## schluench (25. Februar 2009)

Genker schrieb:


> aber no net alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gorgonnash fehlt btw noch...


----------



## Monestir (25. Februar 2009)

So. Server on. Ich verabscheu mich. Bis denne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagger1488 (25. Februar 2009)

wo is destro...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tiggle83 (25. Februar 2009)

server sind on

/mittwochschat off 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2009)

man jetzt bin ich dann ganz allein hier weil ich arbeiten muss -.- laaaangweilig


----------



## Rhadamanthys2106 (25. Februar 2009)

Nachtwache fehlt wie immer noch -_____________-"


----------



## Kelgorath (25. Februar 2009)

kragjin und area52 sind auch noch nich da...


----------



## Elandor1 (25. Februar 2009)

ambossar auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estafin (25. Februar 2009)

und wie sollte es anders sein...kult der verdammten hängt auch noch im datenjungel  -.-


----------



## Dagger1488 (25. Februar 2009)

oh jezt kommen immer mehr......aber destro fehlt....


----------



## Genker (25. Februar 2009)

tiggle83 schrieb:


> server sind on
> 
> /mittwochschat off
> 
> ...



/reactivated 
Es sind leider etliche noch nicht on  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie zum Beispiel Arygos


----------



## Hellfire1337 (25. Februar 2009)

re  juhu server sind on


----------



## schluench (25. Februar 2009)

Hehe, die ersten Realms werden schon wieder Offline angezeigt...


----------



## Hellfire1337 (25. Februar 2009)

nein! todeskrallen sind noch off


----------



## davan77 (25. Februar 2009)

bist nicht alleine, ich muß auch noch laange arbeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leowyn (25. Februar 2009)

Arygos ist auch noch nicht online....


----------



## Hellfire1337 (25. Februar 2009)

so tk is on bis bald *wink*


----------



## tiggle83 (25. Februar 2009)

malfurion is on aber schon 2x verbindung verloren =/


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2009)

davan77 schrieb:


> bist nicht alleine, ich muß auch noch laange arbeiten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


juhu wenigstens nicht allein


----------



## Sator (25. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> juhu wenigstens nicht allein



Trete dem Club bei :/ Könnten hier beim Zivi mal gescheite Computer hinstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2009)

Sator schrieb:


> Trete dem Club bei :/ Könnten hier beim Zivi mal gescheite Computer hinstellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hoi auch wieder einer aus der arbeitenden bevölkerung^^


----------



## Schnauzze (25. Februar 2009)

Jetzt geht garnixmehr...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2009)

Schnauzze schrieb:


> Jetzt geht garnixmehr...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


HaHa


----------



## Schnauzze (25. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube das Rechenzentrum von Blizzard is explodiert.. Nichmal die Homepage kann man aufrufen xD


----------



## Amathaon (25. Februar 2009)

supi 2 min online und schon geht wieder nix ,, da will man noch bissl zocken vor der schicht und alles hakt ma wieder


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2009)

Schnauzze schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Rechenzentrum von Blizzard is explodiert.. Nichmal die Homepage kann man aufrufen xD


aL kAIDA  hat die virtuele Welt zerstört 

SHOP DA WOOOOP


----------



## Pantanier (25. Februar 2009)

Da kommt mir wieder in spruch ein 
never play on patch day 
naja mal sehen wann es wieder geht


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2009)

Pantanier schrieb:


> Da kommt mir wieder in spruch ein
> never play on patch day
> naja mal sehen wann es wieder geht


Alt, gut und hat sich bewährt


----------



## SaW120 (25. Februar 2009)

Ulduar immer noch net on  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (25. Februar 2009)

Buahahahahaha ausgemustert!!!!

Und zu dem post über mir ulduar is doch noch gar kein fester termin für oder^^


----------



## Hellfire1337 (25. Februar 2009)

alquaida? ich sag nur

ALLLLAAJIIIIAAA.... what teh..? ch!!!!!

jeff dunham ftw


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Buahahahahaha ausgemustert!!!!
> 
> Und zu dem post über mir ulduar is doch noch gar kein fester termin für oder^^


GZ whity PARTÜÜÜÜÜ


----------



## Sakulta (25. Februar 2009)

oh gott, es ist mittwoch, und nicht nur mein server ist down, der ganze login ist platt! *panic* ;D

naja, dann heißt es wohl: kaffee, kippe, warten.


----------



## Cilenz (25. Februar 2009)

Da hat wohl wer den falschen Knopf erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WoW Europa komplett offline  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (25. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> GZ whity PARTÜÜÜÜÜ


Danke^^ Bin zu Stressveranlagt, zu Schüchtern, zu Nervös und allgemein ein Nerven Frack!^^


----------



## Wiesegrim (25. Februar 2009)

Schon 1630 Pages ! Gz dazu !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (25. Februar 2009)

das war jetzt hart ^^
ich geh online, und flieg raus kann da nix kann buffed nix nur email funst o_O
hatte scho angst das was bei mir net stimmt xD

aber nur geht buffed bei mir wieder ^^ da bin ich beruigt :>


----------



## wardamon (25. Februar 2009)

Leute.... ihr schiebt viel zu viel Panic.....

Habe gerade aus sicherer Quelle erfahren, daß Blizz einfach vergessen hat die Stromrechnung für Ihre Server zu bezahlen. Die Stadtwerke ahben den Strom abgedreht... 
Keine Sorge. Blitzüberweisung und in 3 TAgen läuft alles wieder.... looool


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2009)

also cih bin au mal weg mittagessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vll bis später


----------



## White-Frost (25. Februar 2009)

LoD du hast doch sicher einiges von Evanescence bei dir oder hmm wen dem so wär meldest dich abends mal wen de icq on bist xD


----------



## Mofeist (25. Februar 2009)

loginserver sind schon on, und login geht auch aber nur auf den servern auf  die ich nich drauf will mein server wird on gezeigt aber bleibt bei login in realm hängen :>


----------



## Cilenz (25. Februar 2009)

So, alles läuft wieder, scheinen auch alle server da zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ipercoop (25. Februar 2009)

Hurra es klappt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordur (25. Februar 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> das war jetzt hart ^^
> ich geh online, und flieg raus kann da nix kann buffed nix nur email funst o_O
> hatte scho angst das was bei mir net stimmt xD
> 
> aber nur geht buffed bei mir wieder ^^ da bin ich beruigt :>



Bei mir wars grad genauso...ich hab schon richtig Panik bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## November1899 (25. Februar 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> das war jetzt hart ^^
> ich geh online, und flieg raus kann da nix kann buffed nix nur email funst o_O
> hatte scho angst das was bei mir net stimmt xD
> 
> aber nur geht buffed bei mir wieder ^^ da bin ich beruigt :>



Genauso wars bei mir auch, ich dachte nun geht garnichts mehr und war föllig Banane...
Ohman, traurig traurig dass man wegen soetwas überhaupt in leichte Panik verfällt


----------



## manjari (25. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> also cih bin au mal weg mittagessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hui um diese Uhrzeit? Dann ma guten Hunger.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donnerschlag (25. Februar 2009)

Aman'Thul (Raserei) geht immer noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turkod (25. Februar 2009)

Aman´Thul war schon immer etwas langsamer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donnerschlag (25. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tiggle83 (25. Februar 2009)

also ik bin drin....ma gucken wie lang noch ^^


----------



## Mofeist (25. Februar 2009)

die Silberne Hand is nun auch richtig einloggbar^^


----------



## Thelive (25. Februar 2009)

Terrordar noch immer down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnauzze (25. Februar 2009)

Man jeder bekackte server is online nur Ulduar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Aziraal_ (25. Februar 2009)

Hmmm Kult der Verdammten ist leider noch off!

Hätte ich das eher gewusst dass das so sein wird...


----------



## Finalbit (25. Februar 2009)

na stellt euch mal vor die servertechniker von blizz würden in einer bank arbeiten oder würden irgendwelche andere wichtige server warten.das wäre ein alptraum oder


----------



## Bloodstalker Il (25. Februar 2009)

wieder toll kann auf jeden server zu greifen nur nicht auf die server wo meine chars oben sind naja warten bis dun morogh wieder geht^^


----------



## Maladin (25. Februar 2009)

Bis nächstes mal - für diese Woche ist hier zu.

/wink maladin


----------



## Redryujin (2. März 2009)

Wie heute ist schon Mittwoch cool noch drei tage dann Wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Sry musste mal sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## zadros (4. März 2009)

es gibt auch menschen die müssen samstag / sonntag arbeiten -.-


----------



## Dabow (4. März 2009)

Also mein Server ist nicht down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja ja,,, ich bin ein Depp und das ist nicht lustig ! Ihr mich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (4. März 2009)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen euch *gähn*...
*Kaffee verteil*



edit: warum zum teufel ist mein server nich down? nich das mich das stört... ^^


----------



## hiddi (4. März 2009)

Guten Morgen (:


----------



## fützo (4. März 2009)

hiddi schrieb:


> Guten Morgen (:


auch guten morgen^^ 
argh server down? olol das hatt ich ja schon lang nicht mehr. jaja wenn man mal am vormittag zocken will isses immer bei den wartungsarbeiten -.-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keryn (4. März 2009)

Guten Morgen!!

*Meredithe eine Tasse Kaffe abnehm*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (4. März 2009)

Hach is bestimmt nur eine frage der zeit, bis die server die jetzt noch on sind, down gehen ^^
Hmm solang geh ich mal Strath unsicher machen... *B aufs Mount hat*


----------



## Maladin (4. März 2009)

Alle Server sind online - guten Hunger beim Frühstück.

/wink maladin


----------



## bigenni (11. März 2009)

moin moin...

mal ne runde kaffee und brötchen in die mitte schmeiss


----------



## Mikolomeus (11. März 2009)

danke den kaffe und das brötchen kann ich jetzt gut gebrauchen!

mfg


----------



## Soramac (11. März 2009)

Give Arena Server.. will zockn ;p


----------



## tiggle83 (11. März 2009)

das hat aber gedauert bis jemand den mittwochsthread aufgemacht hat ^^


----------



## Scotch (11. März 2009)

Morgen ihr alle da draußen...oder eher drinnen.


----------



## Dêaman (11. März 2009)

guten morgen miteinander  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jetzt erstmal schön frühstücken und dann verzweifelt alle 5 min auf dem server status schauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## norgim (11. März 2009)

Was wird eig aufgespielt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (11. März 2009)

Ich würd mal spontan sagen: Gar nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guten Morgen ihr Eier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## spiderxx (11. März 2009)

heute wirs mit sicherheit der neue patch 3.1 aufgespielt!
und freut ihr euch ^^naja ein bißchen warten müssen wir doch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arenasturm (11. März 2009)

morgen zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tiggle83 (11. März 2009)

patch 3.1? och nö hab so lahmes i-net und der is sicher riesen groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myrlen (11. März 2009)

Auch einen schönen guten Morgen von mir.
Naja, wenn die Server noch down sind , kann ich ja mal Einkaufen gehen.
Schade, ich schiebe sowas nur zu gern den ganzen Tag vor mir her...


----------



## zadros (11. März 2009)

spiderxx schrieb:


> heute wirs mit sicherheit der neue patch 3.1 aufgespielt!
> und freut ihr euch ^^naja ein bißchen warten müssen wir doch noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



... nicht!

Das dauert noch ein paar Wochen. Allen einen guten Morgen!


----------



## Vercon (11. März 2009)

Ehm 3.1 wird noch net kommen ^^ Ist doch alles noch aufm PTR..

btw:

Außerdem müssen die noch die Klassen balancen, das dauert!

/ironie off


----------



## bigenni (11. März 2009)

spiderxx schrieb:


> heute wirs mit sicherheit der neue patch 3.1 aufgespielt!
> und freut ihr euch ^^naja ein bißchen warten müssen wir doch noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wird er garantiert net....oder haste schon den neuen PATCH gedownloaded?????


----------



## Verstärker (11. März 2009)

Heute wird gar nix aufgespielt , wenn es so wäre 
würde was in der Info stehen .
Guten Morgen Allerseits !


----------



## DarkGenzo (11. März 2009)

guten morgen


----------



## Eibischzuckerl (11. März 2009)

morgen!
patch 3.1 dauert sicher noch 5 wochen oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demitrius (11. März 2009)

Morgen ihr...

*kaffeundbrötchenaufntischstell*


----------



## arenasturm (11. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shajtan08 (11. März 2009)

Moin alle zusammen.

würd mich wundern wenn die still und heimlich was aufspielen und keiner weis bescheid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarnia (11. März 2009)

guten morgen zusamm und schon wieder ein mittwoch *gähn* ist ja öde^^


----------



## Takvoriana (11. März 2009)

Guten Morgen :-)
Noch jemand einen Cappo?? :-)


----------



## Scotch (11. März 2009)

Immer wieder lustig, wie viele Leute die Ironie nicht verstehen, wenn nicht "Ironie off" dabei steht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarnia (11. März 2009)

cappu?immer her damit *gg*

sagt ma n neuer patch?gibt es da was besonderes?^^


----------



## Bahados (11. März 2009)

Xarnia schrieb:


> cappu?immer her damit *gg*
> 
> sagt ma n neuer patch?gibt es da was besonderes?^^




Epic^^..

Bist bei buffed aktiv weißt aber nicht was es für veränderung mit dem patch 3.1 gibt?^^


----------



## Shajtan08 (11. März 2009)

gut das ich mir die Warterei mit "Arbeiten" vertreiben kann^^


----------



## Takvoriana (11. März 2009)

Ich hege die Hoffnung, das vieleicht ein Hotfix kommt, der einige Ärgernisse in Naxx behebt. Wenn bei Gothik der Ernter die Mobs von der lebenden Seite durchs geschlossene Tor in die Geisterebene rennen -.-
Aber ich hol mir noch nen Cappu ^^


----------



## Xarnia (11. März 2009)

joa öhm nö ?*gg+ bin eigentlich immer zu faul mich damit auseinander zu setzen und lass es auf mich zukomm :>....naja ok vllt sollt ich ja dochma lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (11. März 2009)

moin moin ihr buffies

öhm jup ... das einzige was momentan gepatched wird sind die PTRs weil dort gerade die TESTPHASE für den Patch 3.1 LÄUFT.

naja ich wart derweilen immer noch auf ein Lag-Freies Naxx :-/ vielleicht kommt das heut per hotfix *den Göttern ein Wurstsemmerl als Opfergabe darbringe*

auf eines freu ich mich bei Patch 3.1 ... die änderungen punkto Instanz-Port und Ruhestein-CD 
Das sollte das Problem ala ... Instanz leider nicht verfügbar baldigst lösen *nochmals hoff*
Nur schade das es soweit kommen mußte.

und was treibt ihr heut so ? bei uns im Össi-Land is Piss-Wetter angesagt und ich penn hier gleich auf Arbeit ein.

lg sily


----------



## Silmarilli (11. März 2009)

Takvoriana schrieb:


> Ich hege die Hoffnung, das vieleicht ein Hotfix kommt, der einige Ärgernisse in Naxx behebt. Wenn bei Gothik der Ernter die Mobs von der lebenden Seite durchs geschlossene Tor in die Geisterebene rennen -.-
> Aber ich hol mir noch nen Cappu ^^



Passiert das normal nicht dann wenn auf der seite der "lebenden Mobs" (startseite) die Gruppenmitglieder tot sind? zumindest bei uns is das so


----------



## Takvoriana (11. März 2009)

tiggle83 schrieb:


> das hat aber gedauert bis jemand den mittwochsthread aufgemacht hat ^^



Was erwartest Du?? 
Mittwochs ist der einzige Tag, wo wir WOW-Süchtigen genug Schlaf ansammeln können, um die restlichen 6 Tage durchzuspielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shajtan08 (11. März 2009)

die sollten lieber mal mit nem addon die fehlenden gebiete auf den alten Kontinenten einbauen.
Instanzierter durchgang wie Geisterlande und zutritt nur ab lvl 80^^

so, werd mir mal nen Kaffe machen


----------



## Holyjudge (11. März 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> moin moin ihr buffies
> 
> öhm jup ... das einzige was momentan gepatched wird sind die PTRs weil dort gerade die TESTPHASE für den Patch 3.1 LÄUFT.
> 
> ...



hab gerade auf den ptr's gezockt , das kann also nicht sein


----------



## Silmarilli (11. März 2009)

Vercon schrieb:


> Ehm 3.1 wird noch net kommen ^^ Ist doch alles noch aufm PTR..
> 
> btw:
> 
> ...


:-) Vercon ... so lange möcht ich auf 3.1 aber nicht warten bis se n Balance da reinbekommen *lach*


----------



## Heydu (11. März 2009)

guten morgen allerseits
*holt sich kaffee*
noo, schon wieder mittwoch? x)


----------



## Takvoriana (11. März 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> Passiert das normal nicht dann wenn auf der seite der "lebenden Mobs" (startseite) die Gruppenmitglieder tot sind? zumindest bei uns is das so



Normal ja, aber letzten Sonntag sind die nachfolgenden Mobs einfach gerade rüber auf die andere Seite, wärend wir noch mit nem Reiter beschäftigt waren -.-
Noch nen Cappu hol...  (noch 3, bis ich auf WARP gehe)


----------



## Xarnia (11. März 2009)

ist ja genial dann mit dem ruhestein*gg* , les mir das nun durch hab ja sonst nüx zu tun xD


----------



## tahlisa (11. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei uns ist das Wetter auch net besser.... Und ich Penne hier ebenso fast ein weil nix los ist heute^^

so Long


----------



## tiggle83 (11. März 2009)

im oberbergischen hat der regen aufgehört und es kommt die SONNE raus ^^


----------



## tahlisa (11. März 2009)

tiggle83 schrieb:


> im oberbergischen hat der regen aufgehört und es kommt die SONNE raus ^^



Bei uns in SH net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janyr (11. März 2009)

tahlisa schrieb:


> Bei uns in SH net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schade bei uns in HH wird das Wetter immer besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DANYDEDR (11. März 2009)

*Gäääähn*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja is denn heut scho wieder Mittwoch ???

Hmm, häng wa mal n bissl aufm PTR ab und rauchen wa ma noch eine 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tahlisa (11. März 2009)

Janyr schrieb:


> Schade bei uns in HH wird das Wetter immer besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ha Ha das glaube ich dir net denn ich bin ausser die Woche jeden Tag in HH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amilinda (11. März 2009)

Moin ihr Suchtis^^


----------



## arenasturm (11. März 2009)

Amilinda schrieb:


> Moin ihr Suchtis^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wow und war server down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollimua (11. März 2009)

moinmoin 
Mhh, ich könnte ja jetzt mal mein Zimmer aufräumen....
könnte....


----------



## arenasturm (11. März 2009)

Ollimua schrieb:


> moinmoin
> Mhh, ich könnte ja jetzt mal mein Zimmer aufräumen....
> könnte....



nutze die zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DANYDEDR (11. März 2009)

arenasturm schrieb:


> nutze die zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Niemals   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tahlisa (11. März 2009)

arenasturm schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kannst ja RoMzocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarnia (11. März 2009)

sagt mal , an die spezialisten hier *gg* @duale verteilung ist das einmalig zu bezahln und dann kann man immer hin und her switschen zB holy-shadow oder hab ich da etwas misverstanden?


----------



## Takvoriana (11. März 2009)

Ollimua schrieb:


> moinmoin
> Mhh, ich könnte ja jetzt mal mein Zimmer aufräumen....
> könnte....



Machs lieber jetzt.
Gegen 11 Uhr kommst Du wieder 6 Tage nicht dazu und könntest Agro von Deiner Regierung ziehen :-)


----------



## arenasturm (11. März 2009)

tahlisa schrieb:


> kannst ja RoMzocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haha...seit gestern ruckelts beim zocken gewaltig..kein plan warum. vorgestern war alles ok  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amilinda (11. März 2009)

du bezahlst es 1x und kannst so oft wie du wills zwischen 2skillungen umherswitchen....


----------



## Amilinda (11. März 2009)

nur in arena und im kampf geht das nicht


----------



## DANYDEDR (11. März 2009)

Xarnia schrieb:


> sagt mal , an die spezialisten hier *gg* @duale verteilung ist das einmalig zu bezahln und dann kann man immer hin und her switschen zB holy-shadow oder hab ich da etwas misverstanden?




Einmal 1000g und dann hast du 2 Talentbäume und 2 Glyphenfenster und kannst dann switchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarnia (11. März 2009)

das is ja mal richtig genial *gg* also mir gefällt der neue patch jetzt schon^^ und ich sollte es mir wirklich mal angewöhnen mir das alles vorher durch zu lesn *gg*


----------



## Grukna (11. März 2009)

> du bezahlst es 1x und kannst so oft wie du wills zwischen 2skillungen umherswitchen....



Und wenn man seine Talentpunkte wieder verlernt, bezahlt du das Dualspecc nicht nochmal mit, kannst dir aber 2 "neue" Talentbäume erstellen und dann zwischen diesen hin und her switchen!


----------



## arenasturm (11. März 2009)

die ersten server sind an


----------



## Tyraila (11. März 2009)

Grukna schrieb:


> Und wenn man seine Talentpunkte wieder verlernt, bezahlt du das Dualspecc nicht nochmal mit, kannst dir aber 2 "neue" Talentbäume erstellen und dann zwischen diesen hin und her switchen!





richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bahados (11. März 2009)

Manche server sind online


----------



## Vercon (11. März 2009)

Xarnia schrieb:


> sagt mal , an die spezialisten hier *gg* @duale verteilung ist das einmalig zu bezahln und dann kann man immer hin und her switschen zB holy-shadow oder hab ich da etwas misverstanden?



Ja. Du bezahlst einmalig 1000 Goldstücke pro Charakter, und kannst dann beliebig oft Deine zwei gespeicherten Speccs wechseln. Nicht möglich im Kampf und in der Arena. Zudem bekommst Du einen  Ausrüstungsmanager, der Dir erlaubt, auch doe Rüstung, Glyphen etc bei einem Switch mit zu wechseln ^^


btw. Paar Server schon ON!


----------



## Xarnia (11. März 2009)

Grukna schrieb:


> Und wenn man seine Talentpunkte wieder verlernt, bezahlt du das Dualspecc nicht nochmal mit, kannst dir aber 2 "neue" Talentbäume erstellen und dann zwischen diesen hin und her switchen!




ah ...das ist gut zu wissen , obwohl ich denke das ichs eh nicht werd@ neu verteilen^^ hab das nich so mit laufend zum lehrer rennen*gg*


na nun  blizz soll ma hinne machn ,will den neuen patch 

@laggen seit gestern hmmm hatte ich auch ,komisch,komisch^^


----------



## arenasturm (11. März 2009)

Bahados schrieb:


> Manche server sind online



die falschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (11. März 2009)

Vercon schrieb:


> Ja. Du bezahlst einmalig 1000 Goldstücke pro Charakter, und kannst dann beliebig oft Deine zwei gespeicherten Speccs wechseln. Nicht möglich im Kampf und in der Arena. Zudem bekommst Du einen  Ausrüstungsmanager, der Dir erlaubt, auch doe Rüstung, Glyphen etc bei einem Switch mit zu wechseln ^^
> 
> 
> btw. Paar Server schon ON!




jaha nur Madmortem net ; /


----------



## arenasturm (11. März 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> jaha nur Madmortem net ; /



doch mad is an


----------



## Jayron (11. März 2009)

Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass es schon mit Level 40 möglich sein soll, eine Dualeskillung anzulegen. Ob das nun so kommt oder nicht, dass weiß ich nicht genau. Jedoch kann ich mir dann die 1000g nicht so recht vorstellen. Ich weiß aber auch, dass es auf den Testserver 1k kostet. Warten wir es ab....


----------



## Xarnia (11. März 2009)

jab meiner ist auch online @manager hm war erst am überlegen das ich meinen trotzdem behalte aber denke der wirds dann mit den talenten nicht untwerstützen , wieder ma ne info mehr die sehr nützlich ist 


also denn frohes zoggn *gg*


----------



## Tyraila (11. März 2009)

Jayron schrieb:


> Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass es schon mit Level 40 möglich sein soll, eine Dualeskillung anzulegen. Ob das nun so kommt oder nicht, dass weiß ich nicht genau. Jedoch kann ich mir dann die 1000g nicht so recht vorstellen. Ich weiß aber auch, dass es auf den Testserver 1k kostet. Warten wir es ab....


nein erst bei max lvl also lvl 80


----------



## Vercon (11. März 2009)

Laut Blue Post ist eine Duale Talentverteilung bald schon ab Level 40 möglich. Aber es ist noch nicht in trockenen Tüchern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber sie arbeiten dran ^^


----------



## Silmarilli (11. März 2009)

Holyjudge schrieb:


> hab gerade auf den ptr's gezockt , das kann also nicht sein



muuuuuuh
nich momentan im wörtlichen sinne sondern im übertragenen Sinne ... is doch (fast) ganz klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    lies das doch zwischen den buchstaben ... also wirklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (11. März 2009)

Server on, genug gelesen, ich geh farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jayron (11. März 2009)

Vercon schrieb:


> Laut Blue Post ist eine Duale Talentverteilung bald schon ab Level 40 möglich. Aber es ist noch nicht in trockenen Tüchern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




sag ich ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Daher kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass dies dann 1000g kosten wird.


----------



## arenasturm (11. März 2009)

alle weg hier.... ulduar is noch off  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shajtan08 (11. März 2009)

muss noch bis halb 1 warten mim zocken^^


----------



## arenasturm (11. März 2009)

so ich bin dann mal on nen neuen tauren lvln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karcharoth (18. März 2009)

WTF?! Bin ich der einzige der heute nix zu tun hat?


----------



## Shadowsurfer (18. März 2009)

Kommt der Patch heute? Was meint ihr? ich glaube eher nicht.


----------



## Karcharoth (18. März 2009)

Möglich. Aber lieber nicht. Ich hab die 1000 g für duale Talentverteilung noch nich zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (18. März 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Elsterglanz (18. März 2009)

guten morgen


----------



## vr35i (18. März 2009)

guten morgen alle zusammen 
auch mal zu wort melden wenn ich schon mal hier bin


----------



## Silmarilli (18. März 2009)

Moinsen ihrs *winkt in die Runde*

Patch ... öhm nö sind doch noch nicht mit testen fertig.

aber das heute schon wieder wartungsarbeiten sind .... wo doch erst letzte woche welche waren .... grml

naja wird scho seinen grund haben

na was treibt ihr so.

hock grad auf arbeit und warte auf 11 uhr das ich heimfahren kann zoggen :-) heut tut sich irgendwie Gaar nix 

lg so long

Sily

P.S. Packt den Klapptisch aus und stellt Brötchen, Kaffee, Cappu und Co. aufn Tisch.


----------



## Khazzo (18. März 2009)

grüß gott alle zusammen :>


----------



## Uldart (18. März 2009)

Auf Patch 3.1 könnt ihr sicherlich noch 2-3 Wochen warten, also ruhig Blut und erst mal schön frühstücken...


----------



## Sinôfylâze (18. März 2009)

Guten morgen !!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (18. März 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> Moinsen ihrs *winkt in die Runde*
> 
> Patch ... öhm nö sind doch noch nicht mit testen fertig.
> 
> ...


Hab Bus in die Schule verpasst und in  unserem klein Kaff bleibt wen Vater das Auto hat keine Option mehr dorthin zu kommen sftz naja dann bin ich seit lagner zeit mal wieder hier^^ Und schreib nebenher mein Fachreferat^^ (Neue Bewegungen der 80er Jahre und Gründung der Grünen wer lässt sich so ein Thema einfallen)


----------



## Karcharoth (18. März 2009)

Schon erledigt. Jetzt kann ichs kaum erwarten endlich farmen zu können.


----------



## Silmarilli (18. März 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Hab Bus in die Schule verpasst und in  unserem klein Kaff bleibt wen Vater das Auto hat keine Option mehr dorthin zu kommen sftz naja dann bin ich seit lagner zeit mal wieder hier^^ Und schreib nebenher mein Fachreferat^^ (Neue Bewegungen der 80er Jahre und Gründung der Grünen wer lässt sich so ein Thema einfallen)


n Grünen-Fanboy?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hmm neue Bewegungen der 80er Jahre... da fällt mir schon die eine oder andere Tanz-Bewegung ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hatte immer das Problem bei solchen Vorgaben ernst zu bleiben.


----------



## Defausel55 (18. März 2009)

Guten Morgen alle miteinander.
Irgendwie wird bei mir angezeigt das es ein Patch zum downloaden gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vllt doch schon 3,1?


----------



## bigenni (18. März 2009)

Defausel55 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen alle miteinander.
> Irgendwie wird bei mir angezeigt das es ein Patch zum downloaden gibt.
> 
> 
> ...




Nein ist nur Hintergrund Download...ich glob sogar der 1.Teil das soll wohl angeblich noch was kommen...

Aber der PATCH 3.1 kommt heute definitiv NICHT


----------



## Silmarilli (18. März 2009)

btw. läuft ja momentan der backround-downloader (wenn man ihn aktiv hat)
hattet ihr das auch in den letzten tagen, das - wenn der Downloader so eingestellt ist das er erst mit download startet wenn das spiel beendet wird - man die ganze zeit aufn Desktop geworfen wird?


----------



## Esda (18. März 2009)

Guten Morgen *gäääähn*


----------



## White-Frost (18. März 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> n Grünen-Fanboy?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Muss mich ja in Deutschland halten sonst wär das Thema schon viel Interessanter^^

Ne vom Background Downloader wurd ich noch nich aufn Desk geschmissen^^


----------



## Mevii (18. März 2009)

Guten Morgen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadMarlboro (18. März 2009)

ähm - PATCH 3.1 kommt HEUTE?!?!?!?

man kann wie immer den vorab-downloader starten, um die server nach restart zu entlasten. seit 0200 läuft bei mir der download
und steht derzeit bei ca 80%

und da steht ganz klar.  ...von 3.0.9 auf 3.1

WTF?


----------



## Sinôfylâze (18. März 2009)

Also bei mir is nix zum downloaden vor 2 tagen konnte ich ein teil laden war glaub ich 512mb groß ^^


----------



## bigenni (18. März 2009)

MadMarlboro schrieb:


> ähm - PATCH 3.1 kommt HEUTE?!?!?!?
> 
> man kann wie immer den vorab-downloader starten, um die server nach restart zu entlasten. seit 0200 läuft bei mir der download
> und steht derzeit bei ca 80%
> ...





Wie oft denn noch 

PATCH 3.1 KOMMT HEUTE NICHT


----------



## Kelzón (18. März 2009)

der ptr is immer noch on wenn er off geht kanns du davon asugehen am nächsten mittwoch kommt patch 
stand in der message das heute patch 3.1 kommt ?
nein sondern wartungsarbeiten
und wenn der patch groß ist gibs immer einen vorabdownload


----------



## White-Frost (18. März 2009)

bigenni schrieb:


> Wie oft denn noch
> 
> PATCH 3.1 KOMMT HEUTE NICHT


Finds aber immer wieder Geil immer schon gut 2 Monate bevor der wirklich kommt:
Boah nächsten Mittwoch kommt er hat  n Freund von mir gesagt desen Bekannter auf der Arbeit ihm des gesagt hatte

oder

Ahhhhh Serverarbeitungen an einem Mittwoch da muss der Patch kommen!!! (sonst sind ja nie Arbeiten an nem Mittwoch)


----------



## tiggle83 (18. März 2009)

also ich hab eben ma geguckt ob man bei wow sich schon wieder einloggen kann und nach dem schliessen von wow ging der downloader an

und nun guckt mal 

http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/4499/patchy.jpg


----------



## Mikolomeus (18. März 2009)

guten morgen!

ich werf erstmal paar brötchen inne mitte und stell ne kanne kaffee daneben!

MfG


----------



## White-Frost (18. März 2009)

tiggle83 schrieb:


> also ich hab eben ma geguckt ob man bei wow sich schon wieder einloggen kann und nach dem schliessen von wow ging der downloader an
> 
> und nun guckt mal
> 
> http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/4499/patchy.jpg


Wär ja auch irgendwo recht sinnfrei einen Teil von irgendwas anderem wie dem kommenden Patch zu laden oder meinst nicht?


----------



## dergrossegonzo (18. März 2009)

Morgäääähhhnnn


Also ich habe in meine Kugel geschaut. Die sagt, der Patch kommt
am 1. April.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wenn er am 01. Mai kommt, ist meine Kugel kaputt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krizzzmas (18. März 2009)

tiggle83 schrieb:


> also ich hab eben ma geguckt ob man bei wow sich schon wieder einloggen kann und nach dem schliessen von wow ging der downloader an
> 
> und nun guckt mal
> 
> http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/4499/patchy.jpg



Und? Steht da das der Patch heute kommt?


----------



## Crowser19 (18. März 2009)

Moin zusamm ^^


----------



## Karcharoth (18. März 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> guten morgen!
> 
> ich werf erstmal paar brötchen inne mitte und stell ne kanne kaffee daneben!
> 
> MfG



*MAMPF* Danke


----------



## Silmarilli (18. März 2009)

also tiggle83 
das größere Patches bereits wochen vorher schon schnittchenweise freigegeben werden damit man dann am patch-day nicht alles auf einmal saugen muss ... ich glaub diese innovative neuerung ist bereits 2 jahre oder so alt

lg


----------



## tiggle83 (18. März 2009)

habe nicht behauptet das er heute kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab nur gezeigt was da im downloader steht
aber wieso stehts da?
ich starte wow sonst nur über den buffed clienten und eben halt über den launcher
startet der downloader da immer oder was?
bin unwissend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (18. März 2009)

Boah so ein langweiliges Thema.... Wird sowieso eh wieder ne Kopie Paste aus 10 verschiedenen Seiten und gut is....

Ich könnt mal wieder Guild Wars aufn PC haun hmm


----------



## Taldeor (18. März 2009)

Morgen alle zusammen!  Meine erste Serverwartungs-Pause in WoW.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StrangeFabs (18. März 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wär ja auch irgendwo recht sinnfrei einen Teil von irgendwas anderem wie dem kommenden Patch zu laden oder meinst nicht?


Nich so aggressiv... checkt halt nicht jeder sofort dass das nur ein Teil des Patches ist..Contentpatch nur ~600mb wär aber auch irgendwie lame *g*
Seltsamerweise kam das Ding bei mir schon letztes Wochenende oder so.. hab mich gewundert aber dann irgendwie gelesen dass es nur ein Teil ist.


----------



## Crowser19 (18. März 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> also tiggle83
> das größere Patches bereits wochen vorher schon schnittchenweise freigegeben werden damit man dann am patch-day nicht alles auf einmal saugen muss ... ich glaub diese innovative neuerung ist bereits 2 jahre oder so alt
> 
> lg



der Brocken den sie freigegeben haben jetzt der läd iwie bei mir nicht runter..

er startet zwar den background downloader aber iwo bei 23% passiert nichts mehr


----------



## White-Frost (18. März 2009)

Taldeor schrieb:


> Morgen alle zusammen!  Meine erste Serverwartungs-Pause in WoW.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Uiii Entjungfert glückwunsch^^



StrangeFabs schrieb:


> Nich so aggressiv... checkt halt nicht jeder sofort dass das nur ein Teil des Patches ist..Contentpatch nur ~600mb wär aber auch irgendwie lame *g*
> Seltsamerweise kam das Ding bei mir schon letztes Wochenende oder so.. hab mich gewundert aber dann irgendwie gelesen dass es nur ein Teil ist.


Ich bin nicht AGGRESSIV bin der letzte der aggressiv wird ich brauch jetz einen Kaffee ahhhh des interessiert doch eh keine Sau was mit den Grünen war oder ist die pennen mir doch eh alle weg


----------



## Mortifère (18. März 2009)

Morgen @ all.

Sooo... Musik an.. Kaffetasse auf dem Tisch.. und nun der Uhr beim Ziffernchanging zugeschaut..


----------



## Amilinda (18. März 2009)

http://www.4players.de/4players.php/downlo...0_(Teil_1).html


da kann mann den patch schnell runterladen....dauerte bei mir 3 stunden


----------



## Pushkin (18. März 2009)

mal was andres: kommt heute der patch 3.1?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinôfylâze (18. März 2009)

Crowser19 schrieb:


> der Brocken den sie freigegeben haben jetzt der läd iwie bei mir nicht runter..
> 
> er startet zwar den background downloader aber iwo bei 23% passiert nichts mehr




**geduld** nimm dir ein brötchen und nen kaffe und chill  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tiggle83 (18. März 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> also tiggle83
> das größere Patches bereits wochen vorher schon schnittchenweise freigegeben werden damit man dann am patch-day nicht alles auf einmal saugen muss ... ich glaub diese innovative neuerung ist bereits 2 jahre oder so alt
> 
> lg



da hat ja bei blizzard jemand nen geistesblitz gehabt
denn ich hab nur ne 0.4mbit leitung und selbst dieser teil von 600mb würde gut über 6h bei mir brauchen...wenn er denn mal anfangen würde zu laden


----------



## White-Frost (18. März 2009)

Wo is Natsu eigentlich is man nach nem halben Jahr mal wieder hier und er is nich da son Mist^^


----------



## Fire_Frog (18. März 2009)

tach,
bald sind die server wieder da, nach Blizz's Angabe nur noch ca 1 Stunde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja, aber man hat ja besseres zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobidd (18. März 2009)

Büdde Büdde... lasch misch nettsch bis elfsche wartschen müschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bigenni (18. März 2009)

Pushkin schrieb:


> mal was andres: kommt heute der patch 3.1?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





NEIN UND NOCHMALS NEIN


----------



## Mortifère (18. März 2009)

Wie wäre es wenn wir uns mal (abgesehen vom Thema des Forums ._.') über was anderes unterhalten als ständig das gleiche? *hrhr*


----------



## Pamela1 (18. März 2009)

ladet euch den Patch doch einfach bei 4players . de runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War bei mir innerhalb von 15min fertig!




> http://www.4players.de/4players.php/downlo...0_(Teil_1).html
> 
> 
> da kann mann den patch schnell runterladen....dauerte bei mir 3 stunden




Edith sagt: Da war wohl jemand ne Minute schneller als ich ^^


----------



## Pushkin (18. März 2009)

bigenni schrieb:


> NEIN UND NOCHMALS NEIN



ja aber der bekannten von nem kumpel hat gesagt heute kommt patch 3.1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (18. März 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ...ich brauch jetz einen Kaffee ahhhh des interessiert doch eh keine Sau was mit den Grünen...



hab vorher s chon brötchen und nen kaffee inne mitte gestellt ^^

fg


----------



## Mikolomeus (18. März 2009)

Pushkin schrieb:


> ja aber der bekannten von nem kumpel hat gesagt heute kommt patch 3.1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wehe dir du fängst jetzt wieder damit an... les einfach eine seite weiter vorne!

fg


----------



## tiggle83 (18. März 2009)

hier mal zu lachen nebenbei
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWZUSj0nERs


----------



## Taishan (18. März 2009)

Morgen zusammen,

Wie schauts bei euch eigentlich mit den 594MB aus, die man jetzt schon saugen kann?

Bei mir gimpt der Backrounddownloader auf 4% rum.Da tut sich kaum was, der zieht max 1MB in 5 min  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ganz anderes: ich habe selten Gelegenheit Mittwoch morgens zu spielen...wie lange wird es voraussichtlich noch dauern, bis wieder gezockt werden kann ?


----------



## Netus (18. März 2009)

Moinsen!



bigenni schrieb:


> NEIN UND NOCHMALS NEIN


Wie agressiv manche werden Oo



Pushkin schrieb:


> ja aber der bekannten von nem kumpel hat gesagt heute kommt patch 3.1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn 100 Menschen alle was anderes sagen.. wer hat dann Recht?


----------



## Mortifère (18. März 2009)

tiggle83 schrieb:


> hier mal zu lachen nebenbei
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWZUSj0nERs



rofl xD


----------



## bigenni (18. März 2009)

Pushkin schrieb:


> ja aber der bekannten von nem kumpel hat gesagt heute kommt patch 3.1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




dann lügt der...der kommt heute WIRKLICH NICHT


----------



## tiggle83 (18. März 2009)

Taishan schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> 
> Wie schauts bei euch eigentlich mit den 594MB aus, die man jetzt schon saugen kann?
> 
> ...


bei mir startet der net mal aber oben isn link zu 4players da kannste auch laden


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (18. März 2009)

Amilinda schrieb:


> http://www.4players.de/4players.php/downlo...0_(Teil_1).html
> 
> 
> da kann mann den patch schnell runterladen....dauerte bei mir 3 stunden




dude danke für den link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei mir dauerts laut firefox 17 min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 damit kann man noch leben auf jeden besser als der bescheuerte background downloader


----------



## Sinôfylâze (18. März 2009)

tiggle83 schrieb:


> hier mal zu lachen nebenbei
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWZUSj0nERs





muhahaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GerriG (18. März 2009)

Cool danke für den Link, laut Firefox dl. lad ich grad mit 1,5 mb/sec 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ca. 6 Minuten


----------



## Anburak-G (18. März 2009)

Moin Suchtis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexanya (18. März 2009)

Wann ist nun pach day man ich raff das immer noch nicht ^^


----------



## Natsumee (18. März 2009)

morgen 

als ich gestern ins bett ging und pc ausschalten wollte sah ich das der background dowloader nen patch am runterladen war 

patch 3.1 ist nah^^


----------



## Pamela1 (18. März 2009)

It's done when it's done ^^


----------



## Taishan (18. März 2009)

joa, des geht doch direkt schon um einiges schneller thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tiggle83 (18. März 2009)

ja heut kommt patch 4.5.0.2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (18. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> morgen
> 
> als ich gestern ins bett ging und pc ausschalten wollte sah ich das der background dowloader nen patch am runterladen war
> 
> patch 3.1 ist nah^^


Morgen meister^^


----------



## bigenni (18. März 2009)

Alexanya schrieb:


> Wann ist nun pach day man ich raff das immer noch nicht ^^




Also nochmal.

Der 1.Teil vom Patch 3.1 kann man vorladen bzw vor Downloaden.....

Aber der Patch kommt HEUTE NOCH NICHT. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexanya (18. März 2009)

die frage war ernst gemeint ^^


----------



## White-Frost (18. März 2009)

Alexanya schrieb:


> die frage war ernst gemeint ^^


Die antworten denk auch hmm es weis noch keiner


----------



## Mortifère (18. März 2009)

rofl

omg


----------



## tiggle83 (18. März 2009)

noch nen youtube link aber bald fsk18
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqBPM3_xrSo


----------



## Natsumee (18. März 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Morgen meister^^




hey whity^^


----------



## White-Frost (18. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hey whity^^


Na wie gehts dir


----------



## Rubinweapon (18. März 2009)

Laaaaaaangweilig T_T


----------



## Mortifère (18. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6BOFbAdGVM...feature=related

I lol'ed xD


----------



## Natsumee (18. März 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Na wie gehts dir




mhm keine ahnung geht so und dir?


----------



## White-Frost (18. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm keine ahnung geht so und dir?


Ziemlich besch...eiden


----------



## Taishan (18. März 2009)

Ihr seit da alle nicht ganz auf dem laufenden:

Ich hab Kontakte nach ganz oben bei Blizzard.Heute wird Content aufgespielt, von dem bisher noch nicht die Rede war!
Es wird endlich Housing eingeführt werden aber kein gewöhnliches Housing - Nein, da hat Blizzards Kreativabteilung sich selbst übertroffen.

Aufgespielt wird ein bis zuletzt geheim gehaltenes Projekt Namens: Extrem Scheiss-Housing!

Diese Revolutionäre Neuerung bietet die Möglichkeit eigene Scheisshäuser zu erstehen!(leider nur instanziert, vermutlich wegen des Smogs). Vom Crap-Plumskloh bis zur Epischen Villeroy und Boch Keramik ist für jeden was geboten.
Inschriftenkundler dürfen sich darüber hinaus über die Herstellung von Klohpapier freuen.Von der Marke "Survivor" bis 5 - lagig Ultraweich ist auch hier alles zu haben was das Herz respektive der Hintern begehrt.

Na wenn das nix is... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Nein, mir ist nicht langweilig...das teuscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocktboyy (18. März 2009)

Schon viele seiten hier oder?


----------



## White-Frost (18. März 2009)

Taishan schrieb:


> Ihr seit da alle nicht ganz auf dem laufenden:
> 
> Ich hab Kontakte nach ganz oben bei Blizzard.Heute wird Content aufgespielt, von dem bisher noch nicht die Rede war!
> Es wird endlich Housing eingeführt werden aber kein gewöhnliches Housing - Nein, da hat Blizzards Kreativabteilung sich selbst übertroffen.
> ...


Jawohl  Klopapier endlich kann mein DK was gebrauchbares herstellen


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Natsumee (18. März 2009)

ich muss mal afk glaubs 

das es dir nicht mal gut geht schame on you

ne ehm kannst mir gerne ne pm schreiben^^


----------



## Natsumee (18. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Mahlzeit




ui gibts net dich gibts ja noch


----------



## Buckie (18. März 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Jawohl  Klopapier endlich kann mein DK was gebrauchbares herstellen




Nimm den DK dafür besser ist das ....


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ui gibts net dich gibts ja noch



na klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur sonst hab ich net genug Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kind und so

Wie gehts dir so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (18. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich muss mal afk glaubs
> 
> das es dir nicht mal gut geht schame on you
> 
> ne ehm kannst mir gerne ne pm schreiben^^


Schreib du mir eine bin zu faul den anfang zu machen will nur antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illrado (18. März 2009)

Verdammt gutes Wetter heute in Berlin... Da möchte man schon fast lieber draußen mitm Bike unterwegs sein als auf WoW zu warten...


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

Illrado schrieb:


> Verdammt gutes Wetter heute in Berlin... Da möchte man schon fast lieber draußen mitm Bike unterwegs sein als auf WoW zu warten...



Na dann, auf auf ^^


----------



## Hellfire1337 (18. März 2009)

Taishan schrieb:


> Ihr seit da alle nicht ganz auf dem laufenden:
> 
> Ich hab Kontakte nach ganz oben bei Blizzard.Heute wird Content aufgespielt, von dem bisher noch nicht die Rede war!
> Es wird endlich Housing eingeführt werden aber kein gewöhnliches Housing - Nein, da hat Blizzards Kreativabteilung sich selbst übertroffen.
> ...





Gibts auch ne Sonder ausgabe? ein Al Bundy Royal Klo wär geil^^


----------



## Haerton (18. März 2009)

ahh daroia von nazjatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


grüß mir die phantoms mal

(bin der jusiate)


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

Haerton schrieb:


> ahh daroia von nazjatar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kein Problem XD bei denen bin ich ja inzwischen gelandet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dedennis (18. März 2009)

wetter is echt geil heute


----------



## Haerton (18. März 2009)

jap - verstehe allerdings nit warum grucas euch verlassen hat


----------



## White-Frost (18. März 2009)

dedennis schrieb:


> wetter is echt geil heute


Bei uns noch ziemlich grau


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

Haerton schrieb:


> jap - verstehe allerdings nit warum grucas euch verlassen hat



Sind doch alle so schnell wie moeglich vom "sinkenden" Schiff... wobei die Phantoms gar net sinken XD


----------



## Taishan (18. März 2009)

> Gibts auch ne Sonder ausgabe? ein Al Bundy Royal Klo wär geil^^



Jo klar, gibts als Loot-Karte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (18. März 2009)

hat jemand ne(Neue)info zu den wartungsarbeiten? dauer? etc?


----------



## Illrado (18. März 2009)

Ich finds immer lustig wie schnell sich eine Gilde auflösen kann nur weil 1-2 Leute glauben das Aufbruchstimmung herrscht


----------



## Shadowfax (18. März 2009)

mirs langweilig hab schon aufgeräumt und gespühlt kind im kindergarten usw >,<


AHHHH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illrado (18. März 2009)

Shadowfax schrieb:


> mirs langweilig hab schon aufgeräumt und gespühlt kind im kindergarten usw >,<
> 
> 
> AHHHH
> ...


Lies n Buch^^


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

Naja, die Gilde hat sich net aufgeloest, die Raidet immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch wenn 50% der Leute meinten leaven zu muessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

Shadowfax schrieb:


> mirs langweilig hab schon aufgeräumt und gespühlt kind im kindergarten usw >,<
> 
> 
> AHHHH
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sieht bei mir aehnlich aus, nur dass meine Kleine in ihrem Hopser hockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und froehlich durch die Gegend huepft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowfax (18. März 2009)

nen buch ? sowas hab ich net mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haerton (18. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Sind doch alle so schnell wie moeglich vom "sinkenden" Schiff... wobei die Phantoms gar net sinken XD




richtig.. verstehe es auch nit.. und euphory bzw damals unforgiven galt als auffangbecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 waren bis vor 2 wochen noch 7 ex phantoms.
evtl trifft man sich bald wieder bei den phantoms (ja war auch da) und spiele stark mit dem gedanken zurück zu gehen.. passt einiges nach ner fusion zweier gilden nicht


----------



## Illrado (18. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Naja, die Gilde hat sich net aufgeloest, die Raidet immernoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ah kommt aufs selbe hinaus^^


----------



## Aris199214 (18. März 2009)

gegen langeweile hilft TB wobei da leider gerade nur die playlist läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (18. März 2009)

TB?


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

Haerton schrieb:


> richtig.. verstehe es auch nit.. und euphory bzw damals unforgiven galt als auffangbecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 soso du bist also auch gesprungen bevor ueberhaupt n Leck da war? XD <---- ich habs heut mit Schiffen

PS falls du wiederkommst, nenn mich als Kontaktperson XD muhaha


----------



## Sinôfylâze (18. März 2009)

ouh man heute is echt geiles wetter !!! und ich muss um 13 uhr zur arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aris199214 (18. März 2009)

technobase.fm 

nach her werde ich noch wegen werbung gebannd X'D


----------



## Shadowfax (18. März 2009)

irgendwie is es egal Oô mein schurke läuft eh nur auf einer stelle momentan >.< die normalen inis durch heros nimmt mich keiner mit >,< somit nur blaues equip >,< irgendwie zum kotzen


----------



## Mortifère (18. März 2009)

Shadowfax schrieb:


> mirs langweilig hab schon aufgeräumt und gespühlt kind im kindergarten usw >,<
> 
> 
> AHHHH
> ...



Hättest du das nicht 1h vorher posten können...? Dann wär ich vllt auch mal auf die Idee gekommen das zu machen xD


----------



## Brilliantix (18. März 2009)

mgh schrieb:


> Falls das alles zutrifft habt keine Angst eure chars wurden nicht gelöscht,
> und das spiel gibt es auch weiterhin.
> 
> Es werden in der regel nur serverarbeiten geleistet die im normalfall bis 11 uhr morgens andauern!
> ...



ja dann schnapp dir ein snickers ^^


----------



## Xelyna (18. März 2009)

*gähn*
10er Naxx/Obsi/Auge/Archa gehn @Shadowfax


----------



## Aris199214 (18. März 2009)

ich kann mich nicht auf dem ptr eimloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haerton (18. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> soso du bist also auch gesprungen bevor ueberhaupt n Leck da war? XD <---- ich habs heut mit Schiffen



so in etwa - gab nen mittelgroßes missverständnis wg der raidbeteilung.. konnte die raidtage mit meiner arbeitszeit nit vereinbaren. ca 1-2 wochen nach meinem leave ging es glaub ich los mit der geschichte


----------



## Aris199214 (18. März 2009)

lol


----------



## Ollimua (18. März 2009)

Laufen ja immer noch nicht die Server...


----------



## Apuh (18. März 2009)

Mortifère schrieb:


> Hättest du das nicht 1h vorher posten können...? Dann wär ich vllt auch mal auf die Idee gekommen das zu machen xD


Dein Kind in den Kindergarten gebracht...?^^


----------



## Aloren (18. März 2009)

Ich hätte eine halbe Stunde länger schlafen sollen !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (18. März 2009)

Brilliantix schrieb:


> ja dann schnapp dir ein snickers ^^


 jaa bääm endlich mal wieder einer der nen knapp 2 jahre alten post zitiert hat^^


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

Haerton schrieb:


> so in etwa - gab nen mittelgroßes missverständnis wg der raidbeteilung.. konnte die raidtage mit meiner arbeitszeit nit vereinbaren. ca 1-2 wochen nach meinem leave ging es glaub ich los mit der geschichte



ach dann warst du n Ausloeser XD

hm ich finds net schlecht wies momentan laeuft, muessen zwar noch paar Leutchen bekommen, aber sonst laeufts eigentlich


----------



## Aloren (18. März 2009)

Ich hätte eine halbe Stunde länger schlafen sollen !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aris199214 (18. März 2009)

achso, hmmm aber wenn ich mich bei den normal einlogge steht da erfolg und so und bei dem ptr nur ne fehlermeldung -.-*


----------



## Shadowfax (18. März 2009)

angeblich reicht mein dps net für heros wie soll ich dann 10er Naxx/Obsi/Auge/Archa   gehn ?


----------



## Taishan (18. März 2009)

> Laufen ja immer noch nicht die Server...



Wohin denn auch?Die sollen schön bleiben wo sie sind, ich will heut noch spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mortifère (18. März 2009)

Apuh schrieb:


> Dein Kind in den Kindergarten gebracht...?^^


Erm... das jetzt nicht.. aber den Rest schon ~_~'


----------



## Shadowstar79 (18. März 2009)

Server gehen wieder !!!





EDITH sagt Verarscht hrhr


----------



## Haerton (18. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> ach dann warst du n Ausloeser XD
> 
> hm ich finds net schlecht wies momentan laeuft, muessen zwar noch paar Leutchen bekommen, aber sonst laeufts eigentlich



*hust* nene.. würde sagen berscht und saufi waren es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (schuld abweis)

aber davon mal ganz ab.. es ist ne zeit da gewesen wo eben nix lief.. und das da irgendwie ne missstimmung aufkommt ist auch irgendwie verständlich. mittlerweile soll sich das ja alles wieder gefangen haben (habs von midy erfahren.. mein nachbar ^^)


----------



## White-Frost (18. März 2009)

Shadowfax schrieb:


> angeblich reicht mein dps net für heros wie soll ich dann 10er Naxx/Obsi/Auge/Archa   gehn ?


Gold farmen und ein zwei epics kaufen bzw. die herstellen lassen hmm musst ich mit meinen DK auch machen um endlich Crit immun zu werden


----------



## Buckie (18. März 2009)

Shadowstar79 schrieb:


> Server gehen wieder !!!




Net wirklich !!


----------



## Aris199214 (18. März 2009)

wie sie jetzt alle versuchen ein zu loggen, aber ich fall nicht drauf rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowfax (18. März 2009)

ich wer mal sehn vieleicht is ja auf ungroro jemand so sozial und nimmt mich mal mit 10er Naxx/Obsi/Auge/Archa  oder so >,<

wollt mir ja denn einen dolch machen lassen aber wenn ich überlege was die mats kosten wird mir schlecht


----------



## Sonsbecker (18. März 2009)

Shadowstar79 schrieb:


> Server gehen wieder !!!



noch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowstar79 (18. März 2009)

Heheh sorry konnt es mit nich verkneifen *hust*


----------



## bigenni (18. März 2009)

Shadowstar79 schrieb:


> Server gehen wieder !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gehen garnet schnief heul schlurz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taishan (18. März 2009)

Falls euch genauso langweilig sein sollte wie mir : 


Mein geistiger Dünnpfiff


Glaub ich stell gleich ma nochn büschen was hoch, hab ich wenigstens was zu tun ^^


----------



## Nydwyn (18. März 2009)

Shadowfax


Wieviel DPS fährst Du denn? 

Gibt immer noch die Möglichkeit Ruf/Gold zu farmen und sich einen Teil zu kaufen aus dem AH oder bei Rüstmeistern.. Oder eben auch craften lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hab in letzter Zeit auch überwiegend schlechte Erfahrung mit Schurken gemacht.


----------



## Buckie (18. März 2009)

Ist die 79 dein Geburtsjahr dann werde mal erwachsen


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

Haerton schrieb:


> *hust* nene.. würde sagen berscht und saufi waren es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Joa aber ne Gilde sollte auch zusammen halten wenns mal net so laeuft... find ich halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum hoert sich des alles so boese an was ich heut schreib? *sigh*


----------



## Shadowstar79 (18. März 2009)

Buckie schrieb:


> Ist die 79 dein Geburtsjahr dann werde mal erwachsen





Mann nu heul ned rum was daran so schlimm....


----------



## -Zirâ- (18. März 2009)

schade nur das es die "entwickler" sprache is und nich deutsch, da verstehste doch kein wort bei dem kauderwelsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

Shadowstar79 schrieb:


> Mann nu heul ned rum was daran so schlimm....




Na du hast seine Traeume zerstoert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (18. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Joa aber ne Gilde sollte auch zusammen halten wenns mal net so laeuft... find ich halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wo hört sich des böse an?

Naja PVE macht mir keine Laune irgendwie mit meinem DK also hab ich mir das göttliche Ziel gesetzt PVP wiederzu beleben XD


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (18. März 2009)

Shadowstar79 schrieb:


> Mann nu heul ned rum was daran so schlimm....




er kann nicht jahrgang 79 sein.. das würde ja der beweis sein das die allis im bg losen nichts mit dem alter zu tun hat^^


----------



## Mortifère (18. März 2009)

Auf welchem Server spielt ihr eig so? (Teldrassil [ja ich weiß, dass der server crap ist])


----------



## Shadowstar79 (18. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Na du hast seine Traeume zerstoert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




UPS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und ja 79 is mein Jahrgang was auch sonst ^^ 

Was kann ich alleine denn im BG ausrichten hallo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

Mortifère schrieb:


> Auf welchem Server spielt ihr eig so? (Teldrassil [ja ich weiß, dass der server crap ist])




Nazjatar, man merkt du kennst Naz net, sonst wuerdest du net ueber deinen Server so reden XD


----------



## Aris199214 (18. März 2009)

Nethersturm best server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gorcons und best hunter X'D


----------



## -Zirâ- (18. März 2009)

Mortifère schrieb:


> Auf welchem Server spielt ihr eig so? (Teldrassil [ja ich weiß, dass der server crap ist])



Nethersturm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mortifère (18. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Nazjatar, man merkt du kennst Naz net, sonst wuerdest du net ueber deinen Server so reden XD


Ich bin übrigens zusätzlich zu allem übel noch Alli... *räusper*


----------



## Rubinweapon (18. März 2009)

thrall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowstar79 (18. März 2009)

Eredar


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (18. März 2009)

Kil´jaeden.. sowieso eig der beste server denns gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so ich geh in 5 min nach hause und wenn ich ankomme sind die server rdy.. vorher nicht.. mein beileid xD


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

Mortifère schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens zusätzlich zu allem übel noch Alli... *räusper*




Also ich bin gern Alli...


----------



## chinsai (18. März 2009)

> Auf welchem Server spielt ihr eig so? (Teldrassil [ja ich weiß, dass der server crap ist])




Rexxar und Magtheridon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (18. März 2009)

also kein pvpler der herr "ich bin gerne alli" ?^^


----------



## White-Frost (18. März 2009)

Mortifère schrieb:


> Auf welchem Server spielt ihr eig so? (Teldrassil [ja ich weiß, dass der server crap ist])


Nathertzim


----------



## wardamon (18. März 2009)

Lordaeron


----------



## Tronnic² (18. März 2009)

Bin auf Norgannon ^.^


----------



## Mortifère (18. März 2009)

Hey es gibt momente in denen bin ich auch gern Alli.. Aber wenn ein Hexer auf Level 80 nicht weiß was Metamorphose ist gibt mir das.. irgendwie zu denken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowser19 (18. März 2009)

Garrosh ^^


----------



## Sinôfylâze (18. März 2009)

Tichondrius 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wardamon (18. März 2009)

Wobei mein Hauptserver steht im Ruhrgebiet^^


----------



## Mace (18. März 2009)

Anetheron :-)


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

={Lighting schrieb:


> also kein pvpler der herr "ich bin gerne alli" ?^^



Waer ich ein Herr, dann wuerde sich aber mein Mann beschweren glaub ich... doch ich spiel schon PvP... sonst waer ich net auf nem PvP-Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Alterac bekommt die Horde eh immer eine verbraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taishan (18. März 2009)

> Auf welchem Server spielt ihr eig so? (Teldrassil [ja ich weiß, dass der server crap ist])



Wieso bitte ist Teldrassil "Crap"? ich zogge da seit fast 3 Jahren und bin zufrieden.

Is auch immer was los, habe keine Probs Gruppen zu finden für was auch immer, selbst nachts.


----------



## Haerton (18. März 2009)

siehe pm daro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (18. März 2009)

Ysera


----------



## Tronnic² (18. März 2009)

Hmm, wie lange sind eig. die Server immer down? Normalerweise bin ich um die Uhrzeit gar net da ~.~


----------



## Shadowfax (18. März 2009)

also mit zerheckseln was immer an is fahr ich ca 1,2k dps aber es reicht scheinbar nicht mir wurd jetz gesagt ich brauch minstestens 1,8k für heros





Spiel auf un´goro (horde)


----------



## Mortifère (18. März 2009)

Wieso weißt mich eigentlich niemand darauf hin, dass ich einen Rechtschreibfehler in meiner Signatur hab?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

Mortifère schrieb:


> Hey es gibt momente in denen bin ich auch gern Alli.. Aber wenn ein Hexer auf Level 80 nicht weiß was Metamorphose ist gibt mir das.. irgendwie zu denken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hat aber nix mit der Fraktion zu tun XD sondern mit dem Spieler XD Und auf Hordenseite gibts auch genug unwissende (hab Kontakt zu paar Hordlern)


----------



## Taldeor (18. März 2009)

Rexxar.


----------



## Ollimua (18. März 2009)

Gibts irgendwo informationen, dass sich die Wartungsarbeiten verlängern? Es ist ja nun schon ein paar Minuten anch 11 und es geht immer noch nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: Server Arthas, Garosh, Theradras


----------



## Shadowstar79 (18. März 2009)

hat mal wer nen Link wo ich meinen Char als Banner inne sig einbauen kann zu faul um jetzt in google zu suchen hehe


----------



## Mortifère (18. März 2009)

Taishan schrieb:


> Wieso bitte ist Teldrassil "Crap"? ich zogge da seit fast 3 Jahren und bin zufrieden.
> 
> Is auch immer was los, habe keine Probs Gruppen zu finden für was auch immer, selbst nachts.


Alli?


----------



## Pamela1 (18. März 2009)

http://wow.gamona.de/2008/01/30/holt-euch-...e-wow-signatur/


----------



## Sonsbecker (18. März 2009)

Shadowfax schrieb:


> also mit zerheckseln was immer an is fahr ich ca 1,2k dps aber es reicht scheinbar nicht mir wurd jetz gesagt ich brauch minstestens 1,8k für heros



1.2 ist schon arg wenig, aber ich war neulich mit einem dk unterwegs, der machte in der ganzen ini im durchschnitt 882 dps * lol


----------



## Sulli (18. März 2009)

Shadowfax schrieb:


> irgendwie is es egal Oô mein schurke läuft eh nur auf einer stelle momentan >.< die normalen inis durch heros nimmt mich keiner mit >,< somit nur blaues equip >,< irgendwie zum kotzen


Auf was fürn Server biste denn , ? Bei uns isses schon fast egal .. gibt reichlich Leute die mit 700DPs durch heros .. naja fast Gezogen werden ^^.....nur um schnell ne Gruppe zusammen zu bekommen ^^


----------



## Totnu (18. März 2009)

Ich spiel auf der ewigen Wacht... Hordler ^^





Mortifère schrieb:


> Hey es gibt momente in denen bin ich auch gern Alli.. Aber wenn ein Hexer auf Level 80 nicht weiß was Metamorphose ist gibt mir das.. irgendwie zu denken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich versteh dich zu gut.. das gibts aber leider nicht nur bei den Allies xD Also wenn ein Mage mit Stufe 78-80 nicht weiss dass er nen Tisch machen kann, dann pack ich mir echt an den Kopf.


----------



## Aris199214 (18. März 2009)

voll die suchtiiiiis^^

die werden schon bald wieder on sein^^


----------



## Defausel55 (18. März 2009)

@ Shadowfax du brauchst keine 1,8k.
In meinen Gruppen sind immer epic equippte Leute die komischer weise nur 1,4k machen und wir schaffen die heroic dennoch gut.
Die Leute gucken glaube nur noch auf die Farben


----------



## Gwendelin (18. März 2009)

Server: Norgannon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Fraktion: Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yoru (18. März 2009)

Shadowstar79 schrieb:


> hat mal wer nen Link wo ich meinen Char als Banner inne sig einbauen kann zu faul um jetzt in google zu suchen hehe







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



klicksu dadrauf, gehst ganz oben auf signatur un da kannste dir das machen :>


----------



## Jeryhn (18. März 2009)

baelgun
horde!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamaecki (18. März 2009)

Sulli schrieb:


> Auf was fürn Server biste denn , ? Bei uns isses schon fast egal .. gibt reichlich Leute die mit 700DPs durch heros .. naja fast Gezogen werden ^^.....nur um schnell ne Gruppe zusammen zu bekommen ^^



na nur da kannste gleich zu 4t gehen ist ja das gleiche und die ini dauert 5 min länger


----------



## Totnu (18. März 2009)

Für die Horde!!!! xD


----------



## Mikolomeus (18. März 2009)

Guck Signatur


----------



## Mortifère (18. März 2009)

Ich sehs kommen... Sobald die Server wieder on sind kommen alle Suchtis gleichzeitig on (mich mit eingeschlossen) und die Server gehn instant wieder down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChevesieLane (18. März 2009)

ich spiel auf nera thor
auf seiten der allianz...
hordler finde ich ausser den tauren einfach nicht ansprechend


----------



## Taishan (18. März 2009)

> Wieso bitte ist Teldrassil "Crap"? ich zogge da seit fast 3 Jahren und bin zufrieden.
> 
> Is auch immer was los, habe keine Probs Gruppen zu finden für was auch immer, selbst nachts.





> Alli?



Jup


----------



## -Zirâ- (18. März 2009)

Also langsam hab ich kein verständnis mehr für die abgefuckten Wartungsarbeiten -.-
angehoben auf 13 uhr......was zur hölle


----------



## White-Frost (18. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Waer ich ein Herr, dann wuerde sich aber mein Mann beschweren glaub ich... doch ich spiel schon PvP... sonst waer ich net auf nem PvP-Server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kunststück... AV is nur ncoh zum weinen wen des pvp daily is kannst es als horde vergessen... Kamm seit Wochen nie über 20 Hordler in einem AV raus das find ich recht traurig hmm^^ Sollten unbedingt die Marken wieder zur großen Ehre hinzufügen oder was anderes sinnvolles mit machen


----------



## Millionphoenix (18. März 2009)

Update: Bis 13.00Uhr down.

Never play on patchday 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haerton (18. März 2009)

server gehen aber erst wieder gegen ca 13uhr on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acuria (18. März 2009)

Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChevesieLane (18. März 2009)

na toll

jetzt steht da, das die wartungsarbeiten bis 13 uhr dauern -.-


----------



## Corey666 (18. März 2009)

Shadowfax schrieb:


> also mit zerheckseln was immer an is fahr ich ca 1,2k dps aber es reicht scheinbar nicht mir wurd jetz gesagt ich brauch minstestens 1,8k für heros



bin mit unter 1k in hero innis rein, wer nur nach dps fragt hat meiner meinung nach das spiel nicht ganz verstanden.

lass den kopf nicht hängen, leute die das sagen lohnt es erst garnicht in innis zu gehen.
mit der zeit findest du ne gite gruppe und wenn es super läuft ab auf fl mit denen. so mach ich das und es klappt super


----------



## Illrado (18. März 2009)

-Zirâ- schrieb:


> Also langsam hab ich kein verständnis mehr für die abgefuckten Wartungsarbeiten -.-
> angehoben auf 13 uhr......was zur hölle


Was? Wie WO? WARUM?? BEWEISE!!!


----------



## DANYDEDR (18. März 2009)

Die Leute machen keinen DMG, weil WoW so stinklangweilig geworden ist, dass sie während des Fights autohit-afk sind. Ein klarer Fall von "Verkackt Blizz"!

Soviel zum geistigen Dünnschiss für diese Woche, bis Mittwoch...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MCHot (18. März 2009)

Verdammt, Server Arbeiten bis 13uhr verlängert worden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avalanche (18. März 2009)

Wartungsarbeiten wurden bis 13h verlängert.

/Edit: Hm, da war wer schneller.


----------



## Mortifère (18. März 2009)

Taishan schrieb:


> Jup



Sag mal deinen Namen an^^


----------



## CharlySteven (18. März 2009)

Millionphoenix schrieb:


> Update: Bis 13.00Uhr down.
> 
> Never play on patchday
> 
> ...


heute ist aber nich patchday oO, oder siehst du das die Prts schon down sind?!>.<


----------



## Totnu (18. März 2009)

-Zirâ- schrieb:


> Also langsam hab ich kein verständnis mehr für die abgefuckten Wartungsarbeiten -.-
> angehoben auf 13 uhr......was zur hölle





Toll, brauchen fast 12 Stunden für Wartungsarbeiten xD Sacht mal, weiss einer von euch wann der Patch kommt? Also aufgespielt wird?


----------



## Aris199214 (18. März 2009)

wieso bis 13 uhr ?

kommt der patch doch heute ? cO


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Kunststück... AV is nur ncoh zum weinen wen des pvp daily is kannst es als horde vergessen... Kamm seit Wochen nie über 20 Hordler in einem AV raus das find ich recht traurig hmm^^ Sollten unbedingt die Marken wieder zur großen Ehre hinzufügen oder was anderes sinnvolles mit machen




Naja, bei uns sind meist genug Hordler da... aber die Zergen nur durch die Gegend.... naja... wenn sies net lernen, ich brings ihnen sicher net bei XD


----------



## Anupius (18. März 2009)

Lol, die Serv er werden wohl jetzt erst ab 13 Uhr Online sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kragnos (18. März 2009)

Oh man jetz haben die die wartungen bis 13 Uhr verlängert!

Is schon heftig wie oft blizzard das mit den wartungen verbockt!


----------



## Millionphoenix (18. März 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> heute ist aber nich patchday oO, oder siehst du das die Prts schon down sind?!>.<




Mimimimi!

Never play on Wartungsarbeiten-day!

Zufrieden?

Omg


----------



## Tronnic² (18. März 2009)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> 1.2 ist schon arg wenig, aber ich war neulich mit einem dk unterwegs, der machte in der ganzen ini im durchschnitt 882 dps * lol



Ich bin tank und mach allein schon 1,3k obwohl ich erst seit neustem 80 bin und noch keine epics hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowfax (18. März 2009)

das gefühl hab ich auch Defausel55 -.-

ich mein ich bin immerhin komplett blau bis auf rücken der is lila ^^ aber scheinbar reichts net 

nur ich weiss net wie ich mich verbessern soll wenn mich keiner mitnimmt ? die logig is schon geil bei uns ey 

ich mein bei uns gibts ne gruppe die leute zieht die net so gutes equip haben aber ich sehe net ein für ne hero instanz 200g zu zahlen wo du net mal weisst ob was für dich droppt 



ich spiele auf ungroro /Horde


----------



## Mikolomeus (18. März 2009)

ich hoffe die wartungsarbeiten werden bis 16:30 verschoben
dann kann ich direkt nach der arbeit einloggen und sehen wie nach und nach die gilden kollegen online kommen^^

mfg


----------



## ZimmerFrosch (18. März 2009)

immer der gleiche mist...um 11 fällt denen ein, dass sie doch noch 2 stunden brauchen...ich zocke selten am mittwoch mittag, aber wenn ich da mal zeit habe kommt immer so ein sch*** dreck dazwischen...nervkram! das musste ich jetzt mal loswerden sry


----------



## Winipek (18. März 2009)

Teldrassil 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


...füt die Horde!


----------



## -Zirâ- (18. März 2009)

und dabei wollt ich doch eeeendlich mal loque gleich nach serverneustart suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mace (18. März 2009)

mhh...das interessante daran wird sein das man nach den wartungsarbeiten wahrscheinlich wieder keine verbesserrung bzw veränderrung feststellen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja bin weg..baba


----------



## Shadowstar79 (18. März 2009)

Thx für die netten pms und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm die werte stimmen ich hab ungebufft über 29 k hp Oo naja  ma kucken


----------



## mgfhaki (18. März 2009)

OMFG was soll ich jetz tun ich muss Spielen NAAIIN !!!!1111einseinseins


----------



## Sulli (18. März 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> na nur da kannste gleich zu 4t gehen ist ja das gleiche und die ini dauert 5 min länger


Ach weisst .. mir isses egal .. ich brauch eh aus den Inis nichts mehr aber anderen bereiten wir ne grosse Freude wenn sie mitgenommen werden und ausserden gibs dann wieder mehr besser Ausgestattete um wieder die Leute zu ersetzten die aus Naxx schon alles haben und deshalb nen Raid in gefahr bringen weil sie nicht mehr mitgehen wollen . Und Ausserdem finde ich es schade wenn man gute Items einfach so zum Händler bringen muss weil sie keiner mehr braucht. Dann lieber nen "schwachen " mitnehmen


----------



## Mortifère (18. März 2009)

Taishan? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich zieh mir grad deinen youtube-channel rein hörst du so musik?^^


----------



## DANYDEDR (18. März 2009)

Shadowfax schrieb:


> das gefühl hab ich auch Defausel55 -.-
> 
> ich mein ich bin immerhin komplett blau bis auf rücken der is lila ^^ aber scheinbar reichts net
> 
> ...



WTF



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

ich finds faszinierend wie so viele rumheulen... wegen 2 Std... ich mein hallo?! bleibt doch noch genug Zeit zum zocken uebrig...


----------



## Taishan (18. März 2009)

> Sag mal deinen Namen an^^



lol, wieso? hab da mehrere Chars, Taishán ist zb einer davon ...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man wieder soviele on, die nur diesen mittwoch ausgerechnet ma um 11 uhr zeit haben zum zocken^^


----------



## handzumgrus (18. März 2009)

DANYDEDR schrieb:


> WTF
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na, haben die blizz leute keine Uhren?


----------



## Totnu (18. März 2009)

Zum Thema Hero Instanzen, Equip und DPS!!


Ich denke es nützt ja nichts wenn ihr das beste Equip habt nur den Char nicht spielen könnt.. es kann ein Jäger da stehen, der überwiegend lila ist, geile 2k dps fährt aber jedes mal die gruppen zum wipen bringt weil er zu doof ist... zb ne eisfalle ordentlich zu setzten.. pet falsch einsetzt usw

Ist alles nurn Beispiel xD


----------



## Tronnic² (18. März 2009)

Shadowfax schrieb:


> das gefühl hab ich auch Defausel55 -.-
> 
> ich mein ich bin immerhin komplett blau bis auf rücken der is lila ^^ aber scheinbar reichts net
> 
> ...



Also ich wurde eig. meistens als Tank immer mitgenommen (siehe mein equip). Wurde zwar in manchen gruppen ziemlich angeschnauzt weil ich noch nicht critimun war, aber das hab ich jetzt auch im griff.

Und schau doch mal bei AtlasLoot was es für equip bei den rüfhändlern da gibt. Is auch oft gutes zeug dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodric (18. März 2009)

Wartungsarbeiten. Was muss man darunter eigendlich verstehen.
Was wird da gewartet? Lüfermatten wechseln, Festplatten defragmentieren, Klimaanlage warten ?????
Weiss einer von euch was es da so zu tun gibt ?


----------



## CharlySteven (18. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> ich finds faszinierend wie so viele rumheulen... wegen 2 Std... ich mein hallo?! bleibt doch noch genug Zeit zum zocken uebrig...


es bleibt 2stunden weniger zum zoggen in der man viel sachen gemacht haben kann!^^


----------



## Zelea (18. März 2009)

Mano..es ist Bereits nach 11 und es geht nich..ich will zocken .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Manoman


----------



## Taishan (18. März 2009)

> Taishan?  Ich zieh mir grad deinen youtube-channel rein hörst du so musik?^^



Ich MACHE solche Musik !! XD


----------



## Shorori (18. März 2009)

WIR WERDEN ALLE STERBEN DIE SERVER GEHEN NIE WIEDER ON *SCHREI*


xD


----------



## Natsumee (18. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Na dann, auf auf ^^



jojo ich lebe

und du?^^


----------



## Mongo3 (18. März 2009)

bin auf Mannoroth (alli seite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## wardamon (18. März 2009)

Server down bis 13 Uhr...loool


----------



## -Zirâ- (18. März 2009)

der Putze beibringen den Apfel nich aufzufressen der da steht da die hamster sonst nimmer laufen D:


----------



## Mortifère (18. März 2009)

Ich /w dich mal an ingame @ Taishan ._.


----------



## CharlySteven (18. März 2009)

Rodric schrieb:


> Wartungsarbeiten. Was muss man darunter eigendlich verstehen.
> Was wird da gewartet? Lüfermatten wechseln, Festplatten defragmentieren, Klimaanlage warten ?????
> Weiss einer von euch was es da so zu tun gibt ?


Datenbanken werden redundant (hoffe ich habs richtig geschrieben), also sie legen Dateien mehrmal an... irgendwann wird dann das system langsamer, da denk ihc das blizzard dieses immer wieder zurücksetzt, also "einfach macht" und blizzard haut ein paar kleine hotfixes drauf... sonst ka^^


----------



## Dragull (18. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so ein müll ich muss um 14:00 arbeiten bis tief in die nacht , da gehen mir ja die tagesquest einnahmen heute flötten ...man Blizz da schuldet ihr mir aber 250g  heute . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TobiL (18. März 2009)

ich war auch mal auf manno =)
xD auch mal alli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexacoatl (18. März 2009)

Anupius schrieb:


> Lol, die Serv er werden wohl jetzt erst ab 13 Uhr Online sein!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, das die allgemeine Selbstmordrate bei einer Meldung wie dieser "...können die Server ihren Betrieb erst am morgigen Tag wieder aufnehmen.." sprunghaft ansteigen würde, und das ist doch eigentlich zum heulen...


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jojo ich lebe
> 
> und du?^^




jojo... Mann kommt bald auf "Urlaub" heim fuer 18 Tage... seit ich des weiss vergeht die Zeit nur nich mehr -.-'


----------



## Kzell (18. März 2009)

Ich will spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis 13 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kosmo79 (18. März 2009)

Super , jetzt kann ich mir endlich mal das Menschenrennen aauf Youtube ansehen...

Habs sonst immer verpeilt  :-)


----------



## Daretina (18. März 2009)

hmm 13 uhr ^^ ok farmen heut is nich xD 
*nachdenk* geh ich nu fernsehrschaun wohnung is scho fertig >.<


----------



## Aris199214 (18. März 2009)

is heute patch 3.1 dran ?X'D


----------



## DANYDEDR (18. März 2009)

wardamon schrieb:


> Server down bis 13 Uhr...loool




nnnnneeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnn *aus dem Fenster im EG hüpf*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Defausel55 (18. März 2009)

Mannoroth is eh am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taishan (18. März 2009)

> Ich /w dich mal an ingame @ Taishan ._.



Klar kannst gerne machen (falls wir in diesem Leben nochma zum zocken kommen) ^^


----------



## Erital (18. März 2009)

Morgen... *gähn*  

Hach, son freier Tag ist doch schon was Herrliches! 

*erstmalnkaffeeholundgemütlichschlürf*


----------



## Zodak_Hexenmeister (18. März 2009)

Nix da kein Kaffee oder so da muss man sich ins Spiel einhacken und weiter gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

Aris199214 schrieb:


> is heute patch 3.1 dran ?X'D




lol ja klar, und weil se grad dabei sind, spielen se noch ca. 5 folgende Patches auf XD


----------



## Daretina (18. März 2009)

nimm das kellerfenster xD is lustiger ^^ und passt zum wow spieler ^^ 

*kaffee schlürf*


----------



## White-Frost (18. März 2009)

Ich komm gar nich vorran mit dem Referat so ein langweiliges Thema... Hät früher aufstehen sollen damit ich den Schulbus erwisch sftz


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

Kzell schrieb:


> Ich will spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




dann spielt halt lieber AB 13 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aris199214 (18. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TobiL (18. März 2009)

naja
bin jz Krag'jin..is viel ruhiger und entspannter da... 
manno wurd mir gegen ende iwie zu nervig...


----------



## sevenharg (18. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  lol und ich dachte schon ich mach mal threat auf mit thema Mittwoch und wartungsarbeiten verlängerung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> nimm das kellerfenster xD is lustiger ^^ und passt zum wow spieler ^^
> 
> *kaffee schlürf*



Wusste ja nicht dass du im Keller spielen musst (bzw leben)


----------



## bigenni (18. März 2009)

Aris199214 schrieb:


> is heute patch 3.1 dran ?X'D





NEIN KOMMT HEUTE NET 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druda (18. März 2009)

also bis mein Server wiederkommt, kann noch dauern >_>....
*langsam in die Küche geh und sich Frühstück macht*


----------



## Fumacilla (18. März 2009)

Bei mir steht nix von 13 Uhr.


----------



## rocktboyy (18. März 2009)

ahhhhhhh <.< ich will spielen =D bin mal krank  und habe nix zu tun ! 
kann mir wer den link vom menschen rennen geben`^^^


----------



## Tyraila (18. März 2009)

bigenni schrieb:


> NEIN KOMMT HEUTE NET
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mor1337 (18. März 2009)

sind wieder da \o/


----------



## Beowolf82 (18. März 2009)

Also ob es nichts anderes mehr gibt als WoW zu spielen. Da wundert ihr euch noch warum es solche Suchtdiskusionen vor allem bei WoW gibt?
Wie ich jetzt schon die ganzen Flames sehen komme. Naja der getretene Hund jault 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeryhn (18. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin ich einmal krank ... da gehen die server später on-.-


----------



## -Zirâ- (18. März 2009)

Glaub ich bin drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Daretina (18. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Wusste ja nicht dass du im Keller spielen musst (bzw leben)




och ne im keller is mir zu kalt und immer 4 etagen runter um wow zu spielen ^^ hier oben is viel toller xD

aber zum rausspringen würd ich eher das kellerfenster nehmen als meins hier ^^


----------



## Mortifère (18. März 2009)

MUSIK!!! LAUT KRACH LÄRM!!!

Außerdem habe ich grade das absurde, aber dennoch präsente Gefühl, WoW-süchtig zu sein.

ZOCKEEEEEN!!!!


----------



## Gwendelin (18. März 2009)

die 1. Server sind doch wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DANYDEDR (18. März 2009)

Das Lustige is ja, dass die Blizz-Jungs selbst nciht wissen, was se da tun. ALLE Server down bis 13 Uhr, aber ein paar sind on, so sind sie halt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (18. März 2009)

Das Blizzard jeden Mittwoch bis 13 Uhr an den Servern schleifen müssen und zuanfang immer behaupten, dass sie um 11 Uhr fertig werden. Nervig.


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (18. März 2009)

Suchtopfertreffen oder was?
Ich hab so und soviel dps muuuuhh,määäähhh meiner ist länger als deiner blablablubb.......

Kuckst du hier Suchtopfervideo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSHCHluZjXY

Ihr seid Deutschland.....     gratuliere......... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sauhaufen


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> och ne im keller is mir zu kalt und immer 4 etagen runter um wow zu spielen ^^ hier oben is viel toller xD
> 
> aber zum rausspringen würd ich eher das kellerfenster nehmen als meins hier ^^




joa da nehm ich auch lieber des Kellerfenster, erster Stock is glaub ich auch bissi schmerzhaft evtl


----------



## Natsumee (18. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> jojo... Mann kommt bald auf "Urlaub" heim fuer 18 Tage... seit ich des weiss vergeht die Zeit nur nich mehr -.-'



lol ja das passiert so^^


----------



## Tronnic² (18. März 2009)

Server wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taishan (18. März 2009)

Die Wartungsarbeiten sollen bis auf weiteres bis 13Uhr andauern.Das heist aber noch lange nicht, dass die um Punkt 13 Uhr wieder on sind...

Das kann noch dauern heut ...


----------



## Jagolus (18. März 2009)

immer ruhig bleiben. es gab schon wartungsarbeiten wo die server deutlich früher on waren als 11.00. also net aufregen. gibt bei Blizz sicher ne menge zu tun in hinblick auf 3.1

Jagolus (Tirion)

Ruhm der Allianz !!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Suchtopfertreffen oder was?
> Ich hab so und soviel dps muuuuhh,määäähhh meiner ist länger als deiner blablablubb.......
> 
> Kuckst du hier Suchtopfervideo
> ...




richtiger Nickname btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erital (18. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Wusste ja nicht dass du im Keller spielen musst (bzw leben)




Sind wir nicht alle in bischen "Keller"...? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (18. März 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Suchtopfertreffen oder was?
> Ich hab so und soviel dps muuuuhh,määäähhh meiner ist länger als deiner blablablubb.......
> 
> Kuckst du hier Suchtopfervideo
> ...



und du bist ne gurke


----------



## Daretina (18. März 2009)

immer wieder das wort dps xD ich mach 5k BPS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja ok wenn i wut hab ^^ 

kaffee leer :/ kurz afk ^^


----------



## Xarnia (18. März 2009)

also theradres is wieder da


----------



## Totnu (18. März 2009)

Ach Blizz, Ich liebe euch -.-


----------



## Natsumee (18. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> richtiger Nickname btw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



joa und dann nicht mal ne frau sein


----------



## Kzell (18. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> dann spielt halt lieber AB 13 Uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich will aber jjjjjeeeeetttttzzzzttttt :'(


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> joa und dann nicht mal ne frau sein



erklaert doch schon einiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (18. März 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> immer wieder das wort dps xD ich mach 5k BPS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



5k Brote pro sekunde?

scheise bist du schnell


----------



## Drotan (18. März 2009)

Beowolf82 schrieb:


> Also ob es nichts anderes mehr gibt als WoW zu spielen. Da wundert ihr euch noch warum es solche Suchtdiskusionen vor allem bei WoW gibt?
> Wie ich jetzt schon die ganzen Flames sehen komme. Naja der getretene Hund jault
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mimmi miiiiimmmmiiimiiiii

Sorry, musste sein -.-    Mein Gott, warum regen sich immer die Falschen auf....?  Manche haben eben um diese Uhrzeit nix anderes zu tun, wie du bestimmt schon gelesen hast.


----------



## Daretina (18. März 2009)

jo das macht mir kein bäcker nach xD


----------



## Natsumee (18. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> erklaert doch schon einiges
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



joa dummdi ding


----------



## Shadowstar79 (18. März 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Suchtopfertreffen oder was?
> Ich hab so und soviel dps muuuuhh,määäähhh meiner ist länger als deiner blablablubb.......
> 
> Kuckst du hier Suchtopfervideo
> ...




so nen HIRNFURZ kannste dir auch sparen..


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

Also irgendwie glaub ich die Leute sind alle gar net so suechtig wie se hier tun ;P wollen nur Aufmerksamkeit und n haufen Quotes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drowne (18. März 2009)

Xarnia schrieb:


> also theradres is wieder da




theradras... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zuluhead / guldan gogo kommt on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowfax (18. März 2009)

keller? so heiss ich mit nachname ;D

ps un´goro läuft ^^


----------



## kosmo79 (18. März 2009)

Super jetzt bin ich auf Zuluhed und kann mein Hordenschurke spielen .... wasn glück hab ich den mal erstellt vor laaaaaanger Zeit  :-P


----------



## Natsumee (18. März 2009)

Drotan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> mimmi miiiiimmmmiiimiiiii
> ...



genau gibt auch leute die mittwochs frei haben weil sie samstag oder sonntag arbeiten, andere sind vllt krank oder andere haben urlaub oder was weis ich


----------



## Totnu (18. März 2009)

DAs Video kenn ich, voll übel xD


----------



## Xarnia (18. März 2009)

Drowne schrieb:


> theradras...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wird schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (18. März 2009)

Shadowfax schrieb:


> keller? so heiss ich mit nachname ;D




gz ^^ ich heiß nur nach ner stadt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drowne (18. März 2009)

soo scheint alles wieder on zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kzell (18. März 2009)

ich konnte mich einloooggggeennn!!!!


----------



## Slay1 (18. März 2009)

wen es interessiert...paar server sin wieder on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (18. März 2009)

wie alles on zu sein geht mal garn net ihr sollt LEIDEN


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> genau gibt auch leute die mittwochs frei haben weil sie samstag oder sonntag arbeiten, andere sind vllt krank oder andere haben urlaub oder was weis ich



naja stimmt schon, aber sich kuenstlich aufregen bringt auch keinen weiter...


----------



## CharlySteven (18. März 2009)

llalaa madmortem geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drowne (18. März 2009)

Zuluhead - Exizz (68 wl) 

meld dichkosmo ^^


----------



## Totnu (18. März 2009)

Sodele die Ewige Wacht geht auch wieder xD


----------



## Shadowstar79 (18. März 2009)

Eredar funktioniert auch wieder  man schreibt sich spätestens nächsten Mittwoch wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mortifère (18. März 2009)

Was hört ihr sonst so für Musik..?

Me @ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVinwOpllQk atm

(Zu Deutsch: Ich höre in diesem Moment das Lied auf Youtube...)


----------



## Daretina (18. März 2009)

man man man das nächste mal back ich mittwochs den kuchen nich dienstags ^^


----------



## Gwendelin (18. März 2009)

So alle wieder on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bis zum nächsten Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tschüssiii 

Norgannon olé 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (18. März 2009)

naja dan regt man sich biologisch auif^^

bin essen


----------



## Hellfire1337 (18. März 2009)

also anetheron funzt bin drauf


----------



## Tronnic² (18. März 2009)

Bin auch auf Norgannon wieder drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeusExMachina (18. März 2009)

Aggro... jetzt da wo ich Zeit hätte kann ich erst ab 13h rein^^


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

Mortifère schrieb:


> Was hört ihr sonst so für Musik..?
> 
> Me @ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVinwOpllQk atm
> 
> (Zu Deutsch: Ich höre in diesem Moment das Lied auf Youtube...)



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMx1Xz_iCUg (hoffe des verstoesst jetzt nicht gegen Jugendschutz oder so)


----------



## Taishan (18. März 2009)

Teldrassil auch wieder online - lets play 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (18. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja dan regt man sich biologisch auif^^
> 
> bin essen


Lass schmecken


----------



## Sirauron (18. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja dan regt man sich biologisch auif^^
> 
> bin essen



Made my Day!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (18. März 2009)

funzt alles wieder^^


----------



## rocktboyy (18. März 2009)

JUUUHUUUU MALYGOS IST ONlINE !!!


----------



## Silmarilli (18. März 2009)

Kragnos schrieb:


> Oh man jetz haben die die wartungen bis 13 Uhr verlängert!
> 
> Is schon heftig wie oft blizzard das mit den wartungen verbockt!


wann denn das letzte mal?



Rodric schrieb:


> Wartungsarbeiten. Was muss man darunter eigendlich verstehen.
> Was wird da gewartet? Lüfermatten wechseln, Festplatten defragmentieren, Klimaanlage warten ?????
> Weiss einer von euch was es da so zu tun gibt ?


ich vermute mal so etwas in der art ... immerhin laufen die ja auch im normalfall 24/7



Aris199214 schrieb:


> is heute patch 3.1 dran ?X'D


erwiesenermassen NEEEEEEEEEEIN

GL und HF euchs die schon zoggen können :-)

lg Sily


----------



## Monestir (18. März 2009)

hm. Ham die Suchtis jetzt echt den Login Server gecrasht? Ich komm gar nich erst zur Realm Auswahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demitrius (18. März 2009)

so bevor hier zu is:

geburtstagskuchenundkaffeeaufntischstell

Bedient euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

Demitrius schrieb:


> so bevor hier zu is:
> 
> geburtstagskuchenundkaffeeaufntischstell
> 
> ...



Geburtstag?


----------



## Mongo3 (18. März 2009)

ich komm auch net zur auswahl ^^ naja was solls. ^^


----------



## Monestir (18. März 2009)

Meckern hilft ^^ Mugh'tol online


----------



## Hishabye (18. März 2009)

alles auffress *rüüüüüüüüülps*


----------



## Stillersturm (18. März 2009)

Na dann greif ich doch gerne zu, und...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (18. März 2009)

Demitrius schrieb:


> so bevor hier zu is:



Ich glaube, da kommst Du 1651 Seiten zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dêaman (18. März 2009)

hat wer irgendwelche infos was heute gekommen ist?? komm auch nicht über den login schirm hinaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

Dêaman schrieb:


> hat wer irgendwelche infos was heute gekommen ist?? komm auch nicht über den login schirm hinaus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja, Wartungsarbeiten.... wie jeden Mittwoch (nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Patch-Mittwoch)


----------



## Dargo22 (18. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZTpPcj4Ka4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6nrglujp1U


Metal for ever   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (18. März 2009)

Hui Alextrasza ist auch on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal schaun ob überhaupt was gekommen ist xD

edit: Oh ok alle wieder on *überlesen hat*...
und naja eigtl. hatte ich gehofft das heut der Patch kommt... aber, denkste -.-


----------



## Dêaman (18. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Ja, Wartungsarbeiten.... wie jeden Mittwoch (nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Patch-Mittwoch)




only wartung?? hmmm schade, hatte gehofft das ein paar spekulationen eintreffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich meine NICHT Ulduar)


----------



## Forc (18. März 2009)

ich häng am informationsaustausch..


----------



## Visssion (18. März 2009)

Never play on the patch day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



boah hart wieviele einträge hier schon sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (18. März 2009)

Forc schrieb:


> ich häng am informationsaustausch..



Dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (18. März 2009)

Visssion schrieb:


> Never play on the patch day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Es ist NICHT Patchday  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demitrius (18. März 2009)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da kommst Du 1651 Seiten zu spät
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich meinte ja auch nur für heute/diese woche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (18. März 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Lass schmecken




re^^


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

Visssion schrieb:


> Never play on the patch day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wurde ja nix gepatcht ergo kein Patchday 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> re^^



Wb


----------



## White-Frost (18. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> re^^


WB naaaaatsuuu hab dich vermisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  lass mich nie wieder allein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   *schnief*


----------



## Visssion (18. März 2009)

mir is schon klar das heut kein patchday is ^^


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

dann sags doch auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Visssion (18. März 2009)

das war an den vorposter gerichtet der mit spekulationen *hust*


----------



## Spiatz (18. März 2009)

"Authentifizierung"

Na fettes GZ warum bin ich so früh aufgestanden?


----------



## Visssion (18. März 2009)

hab ich mich um 11 uhr auch schon gefragt >.<


----------



## Natsumee (18. März 2009)

danke danke^^

ja sry zuerst muss man was helfen hier dann gehts net weil die typen verkackt haben und dann halt mittag


----------



## Drowne (18. März 2009)

1. alles gute *mampf*
2. ihr steht echt zum zocken früher auf? o.o oha^^


----------



## tiggle83 (18. März 2009)

lol server online login server offline?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiatz (18. März 2009)

hier darf man ja spammen... ICH BIN ABGEFUCKT!!!1111222


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

tiggle83 schrieb:


> lol server online login server offline?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also heut is Blizz sehr Sadistisch drauf XD


----------



## Millionphoenix (18. März 2009)

Totnu schrieb:


> Zum Thema Hero Instanzen, Equip und DPS!!
> 
> 
> Ich denke es nützt ja nichts wenn ihr das beste Equip habt nur den Char nicht spielen könnt.. es kann ein Jäger da stehen, der überwiegend lila ist, geile 2k dps fährt aber jedes mal die gruppen zum wipen bringt weil er zu doof ist... zb ne eisfalle ordentlich zu setzten.. pet falsch einsetzt usw




Heroics sind Kinderkram...wer brauch da noch ne Eisfalle?
Schade eigentlich...
Ich hoffe es kommen irgendwann unverhofft neue, anspruchsvollere. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jekyll_do (18. März 2009)

Sieht so aus, komme auch nicht rein.


----------



## Natsumee (18. März 2009)

haha die haben euch verarscht muahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiatz (18. März 2009)

jäger... sowieso ne gimp klasse die keiner braucht :-D ...wer anderer meinung ist begründen^^


----------



## Maradil (18. März 2009)

Muhahahahaha, wollte mich nach Monaten auchmal wieder zu Wort melden in meinem Lieblingsthread ^^

warum sind eigentlich die Server down ? kommt heute etwa Patch 3.1 ??!?!?!?!?1ß11ß1ß 1ß1 1ß1243ß1ß


----------



## Spiatz (18. März 2009)

NEIIIHEEEN


----------



## Natsumee (18. März 2009)

Maradil schrieb:


> Muhahahahaha, wollte mich nach Monaten auchmal wieder zu Wort melden in meinem Lieblingsthread ^^
> 
> warum sind eigentlich die Server down ? kommt heute etwa Patch 3.1 ??!?!?!?!?1ß11ß1ß 1ß1 1ß1243ß1ß



pscht nicht so laut

ne hab gestern schon nen teil vom ersten teil des patches 3.1 runtergeladen so bei 8% bin ich off ^^

super erfolg

nee in wow Natsumeè der Pingu Gott


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

Spiatz schrieb:


> NEIIIHEEEN



XD roflmao lol usw....


----------



## Spiatz (18. März 2009)

ja wie oft denn noch :-D


----------



## Silmarilli (18. März 2009)

Spiatz schrieb:


> jäger... sowieso ne gimp klasse die keiner braucht :-D ...wer anderer meinung ist begründen^^


was isn ne gimp klasse?


----------



## German Viking (18. März 2009)

Ich wollte auch mal was schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lysle (18. März 2009)

Spiatz schrieb:


> "Authentifizierung"
> 
> Na fettes GZ warum bin ich so früh aufgestanden?



Weil du genauso süchtig bis wie wir andern?^^


----------



## Natsumee (18. März 2009)

Lysle schrieb:


> Weil du genauso süchtig bis wie wir andern?^^



ne weil es nicht früh ist


----------



## Fumacilla (18. März 2009)

Die Sonne scheint!!!


----------



## Daraios (18. März 2009)

nur um euch mal ein bischen neideln zu lassen.........

die Wacht ist online und ich bin fleissig dabei mein kätzchen zu leveln..wünsch euch noch viel spass hier beim spammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilindriana (18. März 2009)

Lysle schrieb:


> Weil du genauso süchtig bis wie wir andern?^^



Süchtig? Wer ist denn hier süchtig *sabber*
Nur weil die Server offline sind? *kreisch und im kreis renn*


----------



## Ceilyn (18. März 2009)

meow.^^


----------



## ipercoop (18. März 2009)

Was ist Sonne?


----------



## Hangatyr (18. März 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> was isn ne gimp klasse?




Eine Klasse in WoW, die durch ihre Spielmechanik begünstigt, von einem 4jährigen, mittels Schlägen auf die Tastatur beherrscht wird.


Weitere Beispiele hierzu siehe Todesritter, Paladin ... Hunter ist ja schon eingeordnet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


so long


----------



## German Viking (18. März 2009)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Die Sonne scheint!!!



Find ich auch scheisse
Die stört beim zocken, da muss ich die Rollos immer runter machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tsunami82 (18. März 2009)

mgh schrieb:


> Falls das alles zutrifft habt keine Angst eure chars wurden nicht gelöscht,
> und das spiel gibt es auch weiterhin.
> 
> Es werden in der regel nur serverarbeiten geleistet die im normalfall bis 11 uhr morgens andauern!
> ...




Ich frag mich echt was jeden Mittwoch der selbe scheiß gepostet wird, habt ihr nichts zu tun oder seit ihr wirklich so süchtig das ihr vorm Pc wartet mit Kaffe bis die Server wieder hochfahren. Wenns wirklich so weit ist, sucht euch echt hilfe, und jeder Spieler der WOW spielt weis das die Server Mittwochs bis mindest. 11 uhr down sind. Naja  manche Leute müssen wirklich langeweile haben, und das am frühen Morgen 

LOL    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Armory Link


----------



## Natsumee (18. März 2009)

und ich liebe jeden mitwoch solche typen wie du tsunami die keine ahnung haben und sich dumm anstellen


----------



## German Viking (18. März 2009)

Hangatyr schrieb:


> Eine Klasse in WoW, die durch ihre Spielmechanik begünstigt, von einem 4jährigen, mittels Schlägen auf die Tastatur beherrscht wird.
> 
> 
> Weitere Beispiele hierzu siehe Todesritter, Paladin ... Hunter ist ja schon eingeordnet.
> ...



Wobei man sagen muss, das man beim Todesritter schon mehere Tasten benötigt... Beim Jäger und Paladin nicht unbedingt.

Ich muss es wissen, denn ich spiele gerne Hunter, Paladin und DK

Upps... geoutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilindriana (18. März 2009)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Die Sonne scheint!!!



Bäääähh! Tageslicht! Geh weg, geh weg!


----------



## Natsumee (18. März 2009)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> meow.^^



ich hasse bäume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (18. März 2009)

Waaah nein ich komm nimmer rein *panisch im kreis renn und auf boden werf*
-.-

Ich geh mir nen kaffee kochen, bis gleich *flöt*


----------



## German Viking (18. März 2009)

Tsunami82 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich echt was jeden Mittwoch der selbe scheiß gepostet wird, habt ihr nichts zu tun oder seit ihr wirklich so süchtig das ihr vorm Pc wartet mit Kaffe bis die Server wieder hochfahren. Wenns wirklich so weit ist, sucht euch echt hilfe, und jeder Spieler der WOW spielt weis das die Server Mittwochs bis mindest. 11 uhr down sind. Naja  manche Leute müssen wirklich langeweile haben, und das am frühen Morgen
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...



Da frag ich mich doch glatt, was du hier dann zu suchen hast?!
Erwischt!!


----------



## Visssion (18. März 2009)

lol klar tsunami, niemand hat jemals behauptet extra wegen wow aufgestanden zu sein oO

laber bitte kein mist und lass deine unnötigen kommentare....


----------



## Der_Vortex (18. März 2009)

Au mann, was macht blizz...das die das jetzt auch noch bis 13 uhr verlängern...is den der kaffee ausgegangen oder was is los?? xD


----------



## Kamar (18. März 2009)

So ich muss hier ma was sinnvolles schreiben....

hi


----------



## German Viking (18. März 2009)

Ich habs gut...

Ich bin krankgeschrieben und darf nicht raus!

D.h. ich MUSS zocken^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uldart (18. März 2009)

Alle Server sind online, nur halt der wichtigste nicht und das ist der Login Server !!!


----------



## larxenus (18. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Moinsen ... oder eher Mittach.

Verlängerte wartungsarbeiten. Hm ... hätte ich nicht mit gerechnet o.o.

*fernseh gucken*


----------



## Natsumee (18. März 2009)

Kamar schrieb:


> So ich muss hier ma was sinnvolles schreiben....
> 
> hi




guten morgen wie ist das wetter so?


----------



## Mikolomeus (18. März 2009)

trüb und windig @natsumee


----------



## LordofDemons (18. März 2009)

Morgen liebe WoWler na wer wünscht sich das die server wieder gehn?


----------



## Taldeor (18. März 2009)

Ich wünsch es mir. ^^


----------



## Natsumee (18. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Morgen liebe WoWler na wer wünscht sich das die server wieder gehn?




ich nicht

erst so um 16.15


----------



## Darokan (18. März 2009)

larxenus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Moinsen ... oder eher Mittach.
> ...





Versuch doch einfach mal was ganz verrücktes; Lese mal ein Buch oder geh eine Runde spazieren oder was dir noch verrückter vorkommen mag: Lern mal für die Schule!


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Morgen liebe WoWler na wer wünscht sich das die server wieder gehn?




mir egal... ich bin eh am kochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowser19 (18. März 2009)

Wegen mir können die Server auch die nächsten Monate off sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinôfylâze (18. März 2009)

lool jetzt geht los man ^^ jetzt steht in den infos das die server bis 15 uhr down sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutos (18. März 2009)

Seltsame Gatung so WoW suchtis wie ich... reden nur von Kaffee und begrüßen sich auch Nachmittagst immernoch mit "Guten Morgen"  ...O_o


----------



## wuschel21 (18. März 2009)

Ich nutzt das hir jetzt mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 um ne frage zu stellen, ich bekomme immer folgenden error (gestern wie heute) (und repair will net gehen)

Ich logg mich ein und zack nach 10sec bin ich wider drausen, bräuchte mal hilfe danke ^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (18. März 2009)

Crowser19 schrieb:


> Wegen mir können die Server auch die nächsten Monate off sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



darauf kann ich nur sagen:

BOOOOM HEADSHOT


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (18. März 2009)

Mhh Server bis 15 Uhr down! Nice dann geh ich mal einkaufen xD!


----------



## German Viking (18. März 2009)

Ich mache auch mal was Neues...

Ich frühstücke am Tisch!!
Dann muss ich die Krümel nicht vom Mauspad fegen^^


----------



## Vercon (18. März 2009)

Maaaaaaaaaaahlzeit ihr ollen suchtis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie kommt Blizzards Zeitplan durcheinander oder? Wollten die nicht eigentlich nur "neustarten"? ^^

@Discuss Gimp Klasse:

Ich spiele mittlerweile einen DK ernsthaft, und glaub mir, auch wenn man sagt: "Eine-über-die-tastatur-mitm-kopf-roll-klasse", ist der DK doch um einiges komplexer.. Jäger ist und bleibt die "Easy Mode" klasse schlechthin ^^ 

So und nun, gute Nacht xD

-----

Und sonst so? ^^


----------



## Jeryhn (18. März 2009)

bei mir stockts bei der authentifizierung
 Oo


----------



## Pethry (18. März 2009)

mir egal Hauptsache die gehen wieder wenn ich von der Arbeit wieder zu Hause bin


----------



## Gilindriana (18. März 2009)

Crowser19 schrieb:


> Wegen mir können die Server auch die nächsten Monate off sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Verräter! Verbrennt ihn!


----------



## egge (18. März 2009)

15 uhr ^^


----------



## Meredithe (18. März 2009)

Omg... was soll ich denn jetzt bis 15 uhr machen *anfang panische zuckungen zu bekommen*...
Naja wollte eh kürzer treten mit wow, das passt schon...
Und dann kann ich nebenbei hier den thread nen bissl mit vollspammen ^^


----------



## Sinôfylâze (18. März 2009)

hmm wollt doch nur ein bischn vor der arbeit farmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja mal sehn ob sie heut abend on sind ^^will ich doch ma stark hoffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (18. März 2009)

Hmm...mein Server is zwar nicht down, dafür mein Abo. Und die tolle Accountverwaltung ebenfalls. Naja, genieß ich eben das herrliche Wetter^^


----------



## wuschel21 (18. März 2009)

Jeha 15uhr, dan hätte ich ja heute auch un die schule gehen können ( ne nur spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Brutos (18. März 2009)

Vercon schrieb:


> Maaaaaaaaaaahlzeit ihr ollen suchtis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




/sign


----------



## German Viking (18. März 2009)

Geil!!!
Ab 15 Uhr dauerts nicht mehr lange und die Sonne ist weg!!
Dann kann man wieder unbeschwert zocken...


----------



## TeSt_01 (18. März 2009)

lol da kann man am server schon zocken geht essen kommt zurück und dann.. AHAHAHA xD^^

naja dann eben was anderes machen *blubb*^^


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

Vercon schrieb:


> Maaaaaaaaaaahlzeit ihr ollen suchtis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Joa Hunter: Autoshot afk, alles super -.-' son Spezi hatten wir neulich im Naxx Raid dabei *sigh*


----------



## Tsunami82 (18. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und ich liebe jeden mitwoch solche typen wie du tsunami die keine ahnung haben und sich dumm anstellen





Jajaj  geht arbeiten dann ist gut und hör auf mir ans Bein pissen zu wollen, du bist echt der Held vom Forum,  wenn dich jeden Mittwoch der gleiche Scheiß glücklich macht bitte, schalten deinen Pc mal aus und fang an zu leben , oder such dir ne Therapie


----------



## Crowser19 (18. März 2009)

German schrieb:


> Geil!!!
> Ab 15 Uhr dauerts nicht mehr lange und die Sonne ist weg!!
> Dann kann man wieder unbeschwert zocken...


Wenn  die wartungen dann nicht nochmal erweitert werden^^


----------



## Love-Coast (18. März 2009)

Vom neuen Patch wurde noch nichts gesagt oder?


----------



## German Viking (18. März 2009)

Ich geh kaputt, wer geht mit?


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

Tsunami82 schrieb:


> Jajaj  geht arbeiten dann ist gut und hör auf mir ans Bein pissen zu wollen, du bist echt der Held vom Forum,  wenn dich jeden Mittwoch der gleiche Scheiß glücklich macht bitte, schalten deinen Pc mal aus und fang an zu leben , oder such dir ne Therapie



ROFL genau des meinte er mit keine Ahnung haben.... ueberleg mal ob es evtl Arbeitsstellen MIT PC's, Internet UND Access gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und jetzt darfst du nochmal urteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und btw, anscheinend hast du ja auch keinen Job, oder wie kannst du Mittags on sein? (ich nehme an, wenn nen Job, dann ohne PC, da dir das ja nicht in den Sinn kommt, dass andere Leute solche Arbeitsstellen haben koennen)


----------



## JimZwerg (18. März 2009)

Hallo,

wenn jemand ins blizz forum kommt, koenntet ihr bitte posten das Telia wie üblich wiedersuckt? die loginserver sind nicht erreichbar: siehe hier:


Tracing route to eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com [80.239.180.113]

over a maximum of 30 hops:



  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.44.200 

  2     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.22.100 

  3    26 ms    27 ms    24 ms  lo1.br01.wup.de.hansenet.net [213.191.89.30] 

  4    24 ms    24 ms    25 ms  ae0-107.crju01.dus.de.hansenet.net [62.109.112.157] 

  5    29 ms    30 ms    27 ms  so-3-1-0-0.cr01.fra.de.hansenet.net [213.191.87.158] 

  6    28 ms    28 ms    28 ms  ae1-102.pr01.fra.de.hansenet.net [62.109.109.240] 

  7    28 ms    28 ms    28 ms  fra32-hansenet-4.fra.seabone.net [89.221.34.45] 

  8    28 ms    27 ms    27 ms  decix-fra52-racc1.fra.seabone.net [195.22.211.105] 

  9    28 ms    28 ms    27 ms  telia-1-se-decix.fra.seabone.net [195.22.211.110] 

 10    29 ms    28 ms    29 ms  ffm-bb1-link.telia.net [80.91.249.138] 

 11    45 ms    44 ms    38 ms  prs-bb1-link.telia.net [80.91.252.229] 

 12    45 ms    37 ms    38 ms  prs-b-link.telia.net [80.91.251.47] 

 13    45 ms    38 ms    46 ms  prs-nant-ks51-link.telia.net [80.91.249.66] 

 14     *        *        *     Request timed out.

 15     *        *        *     Request timed out.

 16     *        *        *     Request timed out.


Ausserdem ist nur der DE WOW-Webserver down:

Exception report

message

description The server encountered an internal error () that prevented it from fulfilling this request.

exception

org.springframework.web.util.NestedServletException: Request processing failed; nested exception is java.lang.NullPointerException
	org.springframework.web.servlet.FrameworkServlet.processRequest(FrameworkServlet
.java:487)
	org.springframework.web.servlet.FrameworkServlet.doGet(FrameworkServlet.java:430
)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:690)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:803)
	org.springframework.web.filter.CharacterEncodingFilter.doFilterInternal(Characte
rEncodingFilter.java:96)
	org.springframework.web.filter.OncePerRequestFilter.doFilter(OncePerRequestFilte
r.java:75)
	com.blizzard.util.filter.WelcomeFilter.doFilter(WelcomeFilter.java:44)

root cause 

ich bin immer wieder erstaunt das eine Company die milliarden ppro Jahr umsetzt so einen kleinkram nicht selber checkt.

und das sie immer noch  mit Telia arbeiten


----------



## German Viking (18. März 2009)

Crowser19 schrieb:


> Wenn  die wartungen dann nicht nochmal erweitert werden^^



Ich hau mir ne Schalftablette rein und leg mich hin...
Dann bin ich pünktlich, wenn die Server hochgefahren werden, fit wie Turnschuh und kann zwei Tage durchzocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeryhn (18. März 2009)

ich frage mich was die wärend der wertungsarbeiten machen.... 

ich mein ja  die meisten bugs und undare fehler werden eh durch die patschen gelöst.  den server zurestarten braucht ja nicht so viel zeit. oder seh ich das falsch ?

kann mir jemand sagen was die dort machen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamrock - Perenolde (18. März 2009)

mgh schrieb:


> Falls das alles zutrifft habt keine Angst eure chars wurden nicht gelöscht,
> und das spiel gibt es auch weiterhin.
> 
> Es werden in der regel nur serverarbeiten geleistet die im normalfall bis 11 uhr morgens andauern!
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STICKY . HEUTE VOR 2 JAHREN wurdest du erstellt und leistest uns seitemdem jeden Mittwoch treue Dienste. 

VIELEN DANK 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spliffmaster (18. März 2009)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

Shamrock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und warum steht da 18.04.07?

Hab ich nen Monat verpasst? Oo


----------



## -Zirâ- (18. März 2009)

omg! GZ STICKY!!!!! =D


----------



## Myrlen (18. März 2009)

Love-Coast schrieb:


> Vom neuen Patch wurde noch nichts gesagt oder?



Also ich denke, das ich um 15 Uhr noch nich On kommen kann, weil der Patch-Download bis dahin sicher noch nich fertig is.(31%)
Wundert mich allerdings auch ein wenig, dass davon noch nich die Rede war.


----------



## ulose (18. März 2009)

Shamrock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haben wir schon april?!


----------



## Tsunami82 (18. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> ROFL genau des meinte er mit keine Ahnung haben.... ueberleg mal ob es evtl Arbeitsstellen MIT PC's, Internet UND Access gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Dann sollte man eueren Chefen mal sagen was ihr in der Arbeitszeit so anstellt, und das jeder der hier gepostet hat, im Büro sitzt bezweifel ich, ich hab nur gesagt das es einfach schwachsinn ist JEDEN mittwoch das selbe zu schreiben und es sind immer die selbsen Leute , also gehe ich stark davon aus das sie nur wow iKopf haben,  einfach nur zeitverschwendung, aber sag ja  anscheindent nicht  ausgelasstet oder arbeitslos, und jetzt könnt ihr weiter flammen ich mnuss jetzt zur Arbeit, also viel Spaß beim Heulen und bei euerm WOW entzug, zu schade das die Server down sind   

LOL   

HF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heino-Arguswacht (18. März 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Hmm...mein Server is zwar nicht down, dafür mein Abo. Und die tolle Accountverwaltung ebenfalls. Naja, genieß ich eben das herrliche Wetter^^




iiiieh


----------



## Jumpmaster (18. März 2009)

03.00 Uhr - 11.00 Uhr = Wartungsarbeiten
11.00 Uhr - 14.45 Uhr = Pause der "Wartungsmonteure"
14.45 Uhr - 15.00 Uhr = "hochfahren" der Server

C’est la vie ... eindeutig Blizzard .... wieder mal ein Bonustag ergattert.
Hehe

In diesem Sinne


----------



## German Viking (18. März 2009)

Tsunami82 schrieb:


> Dann sollte man eueren Chefen mal sagen was ihr in der Arbeitszeit so anstellt, und das jeder der hier gepostet hat, im Büro sitzt bezweifel ich, ich hab nur gesagt das es einfach schwachsinn ist JEDEN mittwoch das selbe zu schreiben und es sind immer die selbsen Leute , also gehe ich stark davon aus das sie nur wow iKopf haben,  einfach nur zeitverschwendung, aber sag ja  anscheindent nicht  ausgelasstet oder arbeitslos, und jetzt könnt ihr weiter flammen ich mnuss jetzt zur Arbeit, also viel Spaß beim Heulen und bei euerm WOW entzug, zu schade das die Server down sind
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...




Du bist einsam, oder?


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

German schrieb:


> Du bist einsam, oder?



DAS hab ich mir jetzt extra verkniffen gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## German Viking (18. März 2009)

Eines wollte ich noch loswerden...

*Ich bin nicht WoW süchtig!!!!!!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn  die Server down sind zocke ich eben HdRo, oder WAR, oder RoM oder... MUAHAHAHAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeryhn (18. März 2009)

die sollten den spieltag ranhängen von 11-15 uhr wäre ich shcon mit obsy 25/10+arch.10/25 clear gewesen


----------



## Mikolomeus (18. März 2009)

ein vögelchen hat mir gezwitschert das die server erst um 16:30 online gehen... weil ich dann schon zuhause bin =))


----------



## Aris199214 (18. März 2009)

boa bis 15 uhr verlängert -.-'


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

Jetzt hats sogar beim letzten geklingelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (18. März 2009)

Wie? 15 Uhr? Nein! xD


----------



## Fumacilla (18. März 2009)

German schrieb:


> Find ich auch scheisse
> Die stört beim zocken, da muss ich die Rollos immer runter machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kenn ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Tsunami82 schrieb:


> Dann sollte man eueren Chefen mal sagen was ihr in der Arbeitszeit so anstellt, und das jeder der hier gepostet hat, im Büro sitzt bezweifel ich, ich hab nur gesagt das es einfach schwachsinn ist JEDEN mittwoch das selbe zu schreiben und es sind immer die selbsen Leute , also gehe ich stark davon aus das sie nur wow iKopf haben,  einfach nur zeitverschwendung, aber sag ja  anscheindent nicht  ausgelasstet oder arbeitslos, und jetzt könnt ihr weiter flammen ich mnuss jetzt zur Arbeit, also viel Spaß beim Heulen und bei euerm WOW entzug, zu schade das die Server down sind
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...



Achja. Schonma was von Urlaub - Schule - Freistunden - Hobbys - Freunden etc gehört? Wie kann man nur so verbittert sein. UND sitzt du gerade im Büro und verfolgst den Thread aufmerksam oder ich? (ich hab Urlaub)




Aris199214 schrieb:


> boa bis 15 uhr verlängert -.-'



Neiiiiien!


----------



## Bausch_Bulli (18. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Jetzt hats sogar beim letzten geklingelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


an der haustürklingel?


----------



## Salanea (18. März 2009)

ganz lustig ist, dass ein paar Gildies von mir jetzt gerade on sind >.<

wie geht das ???


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

Salanea schrieb:


> ganz lustig ist, dass ein paar Gildies von mir jetzt gerade on sind >.<
> 
> wie geht das ???



Verwandte von nem Blizz Entwickler? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bausch_Bulli (18. März 2009)

Salanea schrieb:


> ganz lustig ist, dass ein paar Gildies von mir jetzt gerade on sind >.<
> 
> wie geht das ???


optische täuschung


----------



## Trojka (18. März 2009)

war ja wiedermal klar das die server solang down sind^^ immer wenn ich mal wider was machen will, stellt mir blizzard nen stein in weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja halt nächste woche naxx da ich genua 1 spieltag habe momenatn zum spielen


----------



## Jeryhn (18. März 2009)

komisch : lauft dem realmstatus sind alle server on ober ich bleib immer auf authentifizierung hängen.


----------



## Dargo22 (18. März 2009)

Also ich hab mich gerade eingeloggt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel Spaß noch hier im Forum. 
Und drück euch die Daumen das ihr euch auch bald einloggen könnt. ^^


----------



## Vercon (18. März 2009)

Irgendwie finde ich es traurig, das die Leute nicht zugeben, das sie keine Arbeit etc haben. Okay, es geht der Community auch nichts an, aber ausreden erfinden, warum man jetzt ausgerechnet zuhause ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Okay hier meine ausrede:
Ich bin aufgrund meiner gesundheitlichen lage schon länger krank geschrieben ^^ 

So jetzt ihr!

Seht ihr, so schlimm isset net! Nun gebt zu: IHR SEID AAAAALLLE SÜCHTIG!!! xD


----------



## Natsumee (18. März 2009)

Tsunami82 schrieb:


> Jajaj  geht arbeiten dann ist gut und hör auf mir ans Bein pissen zu wollen, du bist echt der Held vom Forum,  wenn dich jeden Mittwoch der gleiche Scheiß glücklich macht bitte, schalten deinen Pc mal aus und fang an zu leben , oder such dir ne Therapie



mimimi^^


----------



## CKA15 (18. März 2009)

Ich könnt kotzen, seit gestern bin ich mit der Schule fertig, voll gefreut das ich endlich wieder ordentlich zocken kann, jetzt ist mein Server stundenlang offline -.-

GZ Blizzard


----------



## Jeryhn (18. März 2009)

ich bin drin xD


----------



## Natsumee (18. März 2009)

HAHA LEIDET IHR SKALVEN MUAHAHAHAHA


15 uhr rofl

jetzt logen sich alle ein und dadaaa ulduar ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phenyl19 (18. März 2009)

bis vor 2min. war ich auch noch drin...

da is man mal krank und hat zeit zum spielen und die wartungsarbeiten dauern länger...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja dann hat man erstmal Zeit um ausgiebig mittag zu essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (18. März 2009)

hmm also nur weil manche ne Klasse mit einer Taste spielen ... was man bei Hexer, Magier, Jäger, Priester, Paladin, usw. also sprich mit jeder Klasse machen kann werden Jäger, Paladine und die Ossi's der WoW-Klassen die Todesritter als die Gimps bezeichnet.

Vorurteile FTW.

also ich brauch an nem Otto-Normal-Raid-Abend als Jäger gefühlte 80 % meiner Fähigkeiten. Ausnahmen die ich eigentlich nie brauche sind der Vipernstich, die Brandfalle und der Aspekt des Wildtiers (ich glaub der heißt so) Naja und Augen des Wildtiers.
Sonst fällt mir grad nix ein was ich NIE brauche.

Wenn ich an meine Raid-Zeiten als Heil-Schamane denke 1,2,3,4,5 und die Totems alle zeit mal erneuern. uiuiui
Als Magier 1,2,3,4
als Hexer ebenfalls 1,2,3,4 ... fast so wie früher das E,R,N,S,T,L beim Glücksrad :-)

wo nochmal is Jäger da ne Gimpklasse nur weils Spieler gibt die das Potenzial einer Klasse nicht nutzen.

*knurr - Zähne fletsch*


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

Vercon schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich es traurig, das die Leute nicht zugeben, das sie keine Arbeit etc haben. Okay, es geht der Community auch nichts an, aber ausreden erfinden, warum man jetzt ausgerechnet zuhause ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Net suechtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin Mama, meine Kleine spielt, Haushalt is in Ordnung... und meine Kleine kann noch net in Kindergarten, die is erst 7 Monate... wenn sie net alleine spielt, dann bin ich weg vom PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeryhn (18. März 2009)

Vercon schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich es traurig, das die Leute nicht zugeben, das sie keine Arbeit etc haben. Okay, es geht der Community auch nichts an, aber ausreden erfinden, warum man jetzt ausgerechnet zuhause ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja wir sicnd suchtig... und du anscheind auch da du die zeit hast was reinzutippen xd^^


----------



## Elito (18. März 2009)

also hier auf lothar komme ich rein


----------



## Dabow (18. März 2009)

Dargo22 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mich gerade eingeloggt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Süchtig ? Em, ein wenig schon. Ich spiele fast regelmäßig und auch gerne mal länger. Trotzdem habe ich einen Job 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum ich zu Hause bin ? Mittagsschule ist ausgefallen. 12:40 Schulschluss /pwnd

btw : Ich bin auf Antonidas online


----------



## wuschel21 (18. März 2009)

Also das wär es ja noch, nur Ulduar kan  nocht NICHT kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Jogg'sraon oder wie der heißt wurde ja noch net getestet, bis 15:00 gehe ich halt ne rune aufs klo, kan dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (18. März 2009)

Jeryhn schrieb:


> ja wir sicnd suchtig... und du anscheind auch da du die zeit hast was reinzutippen xd^^




Das schlimme ist, ich gebe es zu das ich eine leichte "Spielabhängigkeit" an den Tag lege! Aber nur eine leichte!

Ehrlich!

Das stimmt wirklich!


NUN GLAUBTS MIR DOCH!!!!11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drazmodaan (18. März 2009)

Elito schrieb:


> also hier auf lothar komme ich rein




lothar matthäus? Igitt!


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. März 2009)

lol was soll das denn server sind doch on und man kann join , verwirrt guckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XxEldorianxX (18. März 2009)

mist jetzt wollt ich mir gerade was zu essen machen und mein server geht wiede -.- naja muss ich wohl bis nächsten mittwoch aufs essen machen warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiatz (18. März 2009)

ALTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

will mich grad einloggen.... Spielzeit blabla aubgelaufen.... NP gehste fix klicken... VERWALTUNG DOWN!!!


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. März 2009)

Drazmodaan schrieb:


> lothar matthäus? Igitt!




lol 

er meinst den server nach denken 





upsi dp^^


----------



## Demitrius (18. März 2009)

lol, ich arbeite aber hab heute net so viel zu tun... Außerdem ist es doch net gleich süchtig wenn man etwas im Forum surft und net Harz IV wenn man halt mal daheim ist... Hotelfach hat z.b. halt oft nur unter der Woche frei, Urlaub etc. etc.


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

Spiatz schrieb:


> ALTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> will mich grad einloggen.... Spielzeit blabla aubgelaufen.... NP gehste fix klicken... VERWALTUNG DOWN!!!




pwned


----------



## Silmarilli (18. März 2009)

Vercon schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich es traurig, das die Leute nicht zugeben, das sie keine Arbeit etc haben. Okay, es geht der Community auch nichts an, aber ausreden erfinden, warum man jetzt ausgerechnet zuhause ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



öhm ich oute mich mal als gerade am arbeiten :-) kann doch ich nix dafür das keine Arbeit auf meinen Schreibtisch flattert. Mitunter einer der Gründe warum ich I-Net anschluss hab ... damit mir auf arbeit nicht so langweilig ist. klingt gaga is aber so 

dafür hab ich dann auch mal tage mit 10 - 12 stunden ohne pause *schulterzuckt*

wenn ich zu hause bin tu ich nicht fernsehen sondern PC-Spielen. bin ich deswegen süchtig? oder ist TV-Kucken auch ne Sucht?


----------



## Kraier (18. März 2009)

Spiatz schrieb:


> ALTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> will mich grad einloggen.... Spielzeit blabla aubgelaufen.... NP gehste fix klicken... VERWALTUNG DOWN!!!




haha, ich bin drin


----------



## Daraios (18. März 2009)

ich geh jetzt in die pestis und verhau untote..wer geht mit? *fiesgrins*


----------



## schlaazer (18. März 2009)

Kraier schrieb:


> haha, ich bin drin




mhhh also auf Arthas ist bis 15Uhr verlängert worden ^^


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. März 2009)

HP geht server gehen , und was soll die ankündigung^^ da soll einer blizz mal verstehen


----------



## Natsumee (18. März 2009)

Spiatz schrieb:


> ALTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> will mich grad einloggen.... Spielzeit blabla aubgelaufen.... NP gehste fix klicken... VERWALTUNG DOWN!!!



falsch 

bei mir ging es^^ also ich kann bei mir rein


----------



## wuschel21 (18. März 2009)

Ähhh ICH WILL KEINE ERROS MER =( 1sec drin und ZACK PAFF PUNG PÄNG DC !


----------



## Bausch_Bulli (18. März 2009)

Jeryhn schrieb:


> ich bin drin xD


dein erstes mal?


----------



## Daroia (18. März 2009)

wuschel21 schrieb:


> Ähhh ICH WILL KEINE ERROS MER =( 1sec drin und ZACK PAFF PUNG PÄNG DC !




Dann connecte einfach net ;P


----------



## wuschel21 (18. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Dann connecte einfach net ;P



Das ja nur mit Moonbladê so meine GANZEN twinks gehen


----------



## SireS (18. März 2009)

War gestern Dienstag?


----------



## Dargo22 (18. März 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Süchtig ?




Ja, ich bin WoW Süchtig..
Hab aber keine Probleme damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Geb es zu und ende..


----------



## Natsumee (18. März 2009)

SireS schrieb:


> War gestern Dienstag?



ne montag und morgen sind die server down offizielle wartungsarbeiten...^^


----------



## vr35i (18. März 2009)

für alle die scheiben ich will ein zu satz tag spielzeit mal nich übertreiben 
diese vier stunden dir ihr nich spielen könnt kosten nur 0,072 Euro also nich übertreiben 
und wenn doch schreibt ne mail an blizz und beschwert euch^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (18. März 2009)

Dargo22 schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin WoW Süchtig..
> Hab aber keine Probleme damit
> 
> 
> ...



Und ich bin arbeitssuchend ( ja, suchend!.. bekomme weder ALG1 noch ALG2 durch selbst-verzicht) und hab deshalb zeit dafür ^^ und ich Finde, dadurch, dass ich kein Geld von irgendwo her beziehe muss ich mir auch nix anhören von wegen, dass ich von euren steuern leben würde.. Danke


----------



## SireS (18. März 2009)

vr35i schrieb:


> für alle die scheiben ich will ein zu satz tag spielzeit mal nich übertreiben
> diese vier stunden dir ihr nich spielen könnt kosten nur 0,072 Euro also nich übertreiben
> und wenn doch schreibt ne mail an blizz und beschwert euch^^



Ja, Herr Oberlehrer, danke für die Belehrungen... mann ist das wieder rutschig hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargo22 (18. März 2009)

Bin nicht arbeitslos.. 
Die aktuelle Wirtschaftliche Lage hat meine Firma leider zur Kurzarbeit gezwungen.. Von daher muss ich bloß 3 Tage pro Woche arbeiten, was sich auch bei der Lohnabrechnung zeigt..


----------



## vr35i (18. März 2009)

SireS schrieb:


> Ja, Herr Oberlehrer, danke für die Belehrungen... mann ist das wieder rutschig hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




bitte bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nihtingàle (18. März 2009)

vr35i schrieb:


> für alle die scheiben ich will ein zu satz tag spielzeit mal nich übertreiben
> diese vier stunden dir ihr nich spielen könnt kosten nur 0,072 Euro also nich übertreiben
> und wenn doch schreibt ne mail an blizz und beschwert euch^^




Dafür geibt es aber zwischendurch auch mal einen Tag geschenkt, wenn erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten durchgeführt worden sind!


----------



## Mikolomeus (18. März 2009)

~~~~TOTALE STILLE~~~~


----------



## Erital (18. März 2009)

*pups*


----------



## weed99 (18. März 2009)

*ihhh*


----------



## Christoph007s (18. März 2009)

O.O nun ist schon bis 15uhr   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (18. März 2009)

gehen da heut ncoh 6 seiten


----------



## Erital (18. März 2009)

...Nur womit willst du die füllen?


----------



## Mikolomeus (18. März 2009)

z.B.:

SPÄM SPAM SPERM SPERMEN SPERMEN SPÄRMEN SPAMEN bli bla blubb blubb blubb


----------



## Christoph007s (18. März 2009)

genau ^^ immer weiter machen



*GNOME FTW!*


----------



## hrolf (18. März 2009)

So,  Mittag gemacht, 100 qm Rasen belüftet und gedüngt und neuer Versuch. Was geht - nichts. Müssen wohl alle noch die Kaffeezeit der Wartungsleute abwarten. Könnte auch sein, daß die neue Leute für nächsten Mittwoch einarbeiten. So zu sagen Gernalprobe für 3.1.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. März 2009)

lllllllllllllooooooooooolllllllllllllll


----------



## Mikolomeus (18. März 2009)

sitz grad inner firma und hab nixi zu tun bzw glaube ich das xDD


----------



## Alisamixi (18. März 2009)

Sind doch...on? :>


----------



## MrGonzoBln (18. März 2009)

Na toll,

heute wenig Arbeit, Kind is inne Kita, Frau is arbeiten - und Zocken is nisch ! 
Na Prima ... und um 15:30 Uhr muß ick den kleenen aus der Kita abholen.
Dann wird dat wohl heut nichts mehr für mich... *schandale* lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zur Sucht - ja, ich glaub ich entwickel nen Suchtverhalten.
Danke an meine Frau, das sie mich immer ins Leben zurück holt ... *bring den Müll, Wir müssen einkaufen,Komm ins Bett, Lass uns Abendbrot essen ... ich will sex* loool

in diesem Sinne - was länge währt, wird gut - oder ???


----------



## wuschel21 (18. März 2009)

server sind doch on^^


----------



## Horsa (18. März 2009)

server sind on? und was les ich nur von der arbeit aus ?^^ hab grad echt leerlauf


----------



## Peachum (18. März 2009)

Ich weiß auch net, was ihr alle habt^^
SERVER SIND ON!!!!


----------



## feder5 (18. März 2009)

Dieser Thread ist sooooooo alt, der könnte locker aus den Höhlen der Zeit stammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (18. März 2009)

Dann wuerde ich mal eben verhindern dass er vor 1nem jahr geschlossen wird^^


----------



## M3g4s (18. März 2009)

wie lang es es wohl dauert bis das hier 2000 seiten hat?


----------



## Shamiden (18. März 2009)

M3g4s schrieb:


> wie lang es es wohl dauert bis das hier 2000 seiten hat?




max. n monat


----------



## Mikolomeus (18. März 2009)

~~~++IN BEFORE CLOSE**~~~


----------



## Liberiana (18. März 2009)

feder5 schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist sooooooo alt, der könnte locker aus den Höhlen der Zeit stammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haha, ders gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (18. März 2009)

M3g4s schrieb:


> wie lang es es wohl dauert bis das hier 2000 seiten hat?


Wird noch bisl dauern, da die server zwar um 3uhr down gehen der trhead aber erst gegen 8 oder 9 uhr aufgemacht 
wird... 
aber wenn wieder patchday ist, wird wieder in großen ausmaß gespammt


----------



## Lu Xun (18. März 2009)

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (18. März 2009)

*hüpft*


----------



## Darequi (25. März 2009)

sooooooo..... es ist Mittwoch .. fast schon zuuuu spääät.... 
aber ich bin der erste, ich bin der erste .... wääähääääääähhh   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ich bin gerade aufgewacht, ich bin süchtig, ich wollt online gehen, und was war, ich konnt mich nich einloggen..

dachte mir, Mist, ist Mittwoch ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber erstmal danke an den freundlichen Menschen, der hier gerade aufgeschlossen hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (25. März 2009)

fiiiiiiiiiiiirst XD


----------



## Nisbo (25. März 2009)

Moin Moin,

ob heute wohl 3.1.0 kommt ? Na schauen wir einfach mal


----------



## Dargrimm (25. März 2009)

So, nachdem schon eifrige "Macht auf den Thread, die Diskussion macht weit..."-Beschwerde PNs eintrudeln (Warum fragt Ihr den HdRO-Spieler?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )... Thread wieder offen. Mögen die Spiele beginnen. Ach ne, Eures ja nicht, sind ja Server down - hihi. 

=> Eine Chance, die ich mir als WoW-Flamer Nr. 1 natürlich nicht entgehen lassen kann: Spielt mal Herr der Ringe Online! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel Spaß und Grüße aus Mittelerde

FloZwo


----------



## Darequi (25. März 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> fiiiiiiiiiiiirst XD



nööööö.. warst nich :-P



Dargrimm schrieb:


> So, nachdem schon eifrige "Macht auf den Thread, die Diskussion macht weit..."-Beschwerde PNs eintrudeln (Warum fragt Ihr den HdRO-Spieler?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hätte da noch meine Ex-Freundin, die iss HDR Fan...
sieht ungefähr genau so aus wie nen Hobbit, also größenmässig .... 
würdet ihr sie mir wegnehmen können und ins Spiel integrieren?


----------



## Xarnia (25. März 2009)

guten morgen zusamm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Molgard (25. März 2009)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ob heute wohl 3.1.0 kommt ? Na schauen wir einfach mal



test server sind noch net down...afaik
also wirds wohl noch etwas dauern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (25. März 2009)

Guten Morgen *gääääääähhhhhnnnnnnnn* 

Man, warum muss der einzige Tag in der Woche, an dem ich früh frei hab und mittags arbeiten muss ausgerechnet der Mittwoch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darequi (25. März 2009)

Molgard schrieb:


> test server sind noch net down...afaik
> also wirds wohl noch etwas dauern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die wollen uns die Mounts für die NE Instanzen wegnehmen .... 
Von mir aus kann 3.1 noch auf sich warten lassen, erst brauch ich die Erfolge und das Mount!





Dyralie schrieb:


> Guten Morgen *gääääääähhhhhnnnnnnnn*
> 
> Man, warum muss der einzige Tag in der Woche, an dem ich früh frei hab und mittags arbeiten muss ausgerechnet der Mittwoch sein
> 
> ...



Murphy's Gesetz : „Alles, was schiefgehen kann, wird auch schiefgehen.“ („Whatever can go wrong, will go wrong.“ )


----------



## Mikolomeus (25. März 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> Die wollen uns die Mounts für die NE Instanzen wegnehmen ....
> Von mir aus kann 3.1 noch auf sich warten lassen, erst brauch ich die Erfolge und das Mount!
> 
> 
> ...



marmeladen brötchen fällt immer auf die besschmierte seite...


----------



## Molgard (25. März 2009)

lol es schneit oO^^


----------



## Taldeor (25. März 2009)

"marmeladen brötchen fällt immer auf die besschmierte seite... "

Das hat aber wenig mit Murphy zu tun. ^^ Daran ist unsere DIN schuld.

*wartet auf die Server*


----------



## Dyralie (25. März 2009)

Bin erst seit 2 Monaten bei WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Frage mich das jeden Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und hab letzten Mittwoch zufällig beim stöbern diesen Theat entdeckt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab mich köstlich amüsiert beim Durchlsesen und ab und zu gefragt, ob ich nichts besseres zu habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Doch meine Antwort war: Nein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (25. März 2009)

Also es ist jetzt punkt 8:22
Es wird Zeit für eine Runde

*KAFFEE*

*eine kanne kaffe in die Mitte stell*


mfg


----------



## Molgard (25. März 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Bin erst seit 2 Monaten bei WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hör am besten noch so lange auf wie du es kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Dyralie (25. März 2009)

Taldeor schrieb:


> "marmeladen brötchen fällt immer auf die besschmierte seite... "
> 
> Das hat aber wenig mit Murphy zu tun. ^^ Daran ist unsere DIN schuld.
> 
> *wartet auf die Server*



Oder mit der Höhe aus der das Brötchen bzw. Brot fällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hatten sie mal bei MythBusters getestet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - haben duzende beschmierte Marmeladetoasts vom Dach eines Hauses geworfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das Ergebnis war etwa 50% für jede Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (25. März 2009)

Molgard schrieb:


> Hör am besten noch so lange auf wie du es kannst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich glaube dazu ist es schon zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mein Mann kuckt schon immer so komisch, wenn ich Richtung PC schleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taldeor (25. März 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Oder mit der Höhe aus der das Brötchen bzw. Brot fällt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, und die Höhe der Tische wird von der DIN festgelegt - das glaube ich zumindest. ^^

*Kaffeekanne aus der mitte grabscht*


----------



## Wagdy (25. März 2009)

Hehe...Guten Morgen zusammen.
Achja, ich muss bis 13 Uhr heut machen, bin dann um 14 Uhr daheim und hau dann in die Tasten...
So, erstmalfrühstücken...

*Brötchentüte auf den Tisch stellt und sich nen Kaffee nimmt*

Dankesehr


----------



## Dyralie (25. März 2009)

Kann mir nicht mal die Zeit mit Frühstücken vertreiben.....

das hab ich nämlich schon mit den Kids, bevor die zur Schule mussten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (25. März 2009)

moin,

da Ostern naht, schonmal Eier zum üben 

000000000000000


----------



## Mikolomeus (25. März 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht mal die Zeit mit Frühstücken vertreiben.....
> 
> das hab ich nämlich schon mit den Kids, bevor die zur Schule mussten
> 
> ...



einfach etwas anderes spielen^^
ich spiel, wenn ich keinen bock auf wow habe, GTA-SA oder Theme Park World ^^

mfg


----------



## tahlisa (25. März 2009)

Wegen mir können die Sever bis 16Uhr Down sein muss nämlich Arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhiteScript (25. März 2009)

bis 16 uhr muss ya nich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



glaub ich geh bioshock zoggen ich langweile mich hier zu tode xD


----------



## Mikolomeus (25. März 2009)

tahlisa schrieb:


> Wegen mir können die Sever bis 16Uhr Down sein muss nämlich Arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das wäre nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## tahlisa (25. März 2009)

Musst du denn nix Tun???


----------



## Darequi (25. März 2009)

*Brötchen aus der Mitte grapsch*
mit Margerine und Aufschnitt dann aber wieder hinstell (um 1 Brötchen ärmere Tüte)
*und heissen Kako zustell*


----------



## Mikolomeus (25. März 2009)

tahlisa schrieb:


> Musst du denn nix Tun???



bin inner arbeit und is grad voll langweilig ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tahlisa (25. März 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> bin inner arbeit und is grad voll langweilig ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Bei welchem Jop kannst du Zocken?? Dann Schul ich um^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (25. März 2009)

tahlisa schrieb:


> Bei welchem Jop kannst du Zocken?? Dann Schul ich um^^



naja wäre ja froh wenns bis 16 uhr down wären die server

IT-Techniker ^^ wenn grad nichts los ist, ist uns erlaubt das wir zocken... tut aber keine - man kann ja nie wissen was die leitung im sinne hat...

mfg


----------



## Natsumee (25. März 2009)

guten morgen na was den heute los mit den server werden sie nun endlich mal bis 16.00 down sein damit blizz mal ne gescheite wartungsarbeit machen kann oder werden sie wieder zu früh hochgeschaltet?


----------



## Baloron (25. März 2009)

*dampfende Schinken-Käse-Croissants auf den Tisch stell*
*stumm die Tasse schnappt und Kaffee reingieß*
GRUMMEL*Moin Moin*GRUMMEL


----------



## Trisher (25. März 2009)

Das nervt doch, da hat man mittwoch morgens keine Vorlesung und hat Zeit mal genüsslich ne Runde zu zocken, ohne die ganzen kleinen Quak-Kinder und dann sind immer mittwochs die Server down. Ich bin ja dafür, dass die Montags von 0-7 gewartet werden, aber nein muss ja mitten in der Woche sein. Naja, bleibt mir doch wieder nur lernen übrig.


----------



## Daretina (25. März 2009)

mjam frühstück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*tasse kaffee aus der mitte nehm*

wird der kuchen wohl noch was warten müssen bis er gebacken wird ^^


----------



## Genmokai (25. März 2009)

naja such dir ne winzigkleine firma, so ne vertriebsgesellschaft wo die meisten mitarbeiter außendienstler sind, dann kannst du zocken und wenn mal was anfällt gehste AFK^^

geht im mom prima, wenn du in der industrie arbeitest, da is ja eh nix los^^


----------



## Daretina (25. März 2009)

ich arme krankenschwester kann net spielen ^^ auch wenn ich im nachdienst eh nur rumsitze >.<

aber will eh nen normalen job ^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (25. März 2009)

zu nen kaffe gehört immerhin noch auch kippen dazu

*ne stange marlboro inne mitte leg*

mfg


----------



## Dyralie (25. März 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> einfach etwas anderes spielen^^
> ich spiel, wenn ich keinen bock auf wow habe, GTA-SA oder Theme Park World ^^
> 
> mfg




Letzten Mittwoch war mir so langweilig, da hab ich doch glatt wieder angefangen, D2 zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meinen Acc gabs sogar noch, allerdings waren alle Chars abgelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (25. März 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Letzten Mittwoch war mir so langweilig, da hab ich doch glatt wieder angefangen, D2 zu spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol ^^

könnte ich auch mal wieder anstarten ^^

mfg


----------



## tahlisa (25. März 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Letzten Mittwoch war mir so langweilig, da hab ich doch glatt wieder angefangen, D2 zu spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ihr müsst alle Zeit haben


----------



## Darequi (25. März 2009)

Keine Zigaretten hier ... das ist ein Nichtraucher Lokal .... 
*wie Ross im BB Haus alle Tabakwaren einsammel*

Wenn ich essen will will ich nich zugequalmt werden .. sowas ... 

Ihr armen :-P arbeiten .. sowas ... 

also ich mach jetzt 35Monate mein Abitur im Fernstudium, kriege BaföG und bin den ganzen tag zu Haus xD
Nach meinem Abi studier ich, aber solange lerne ich von zu haus aus und spiel WoW ^^


----------



## DarkSpiderGhost (25. März 2009)

*gähn* oh nö, mittwoch... und ich wollte doch heute ne gruppe für brd und lbrd finden. *G* die sollen sich mal beeilen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronn (25. März 2009)

Genmokai schrieb:


> naja such dir ne winzigkleine firma, so ne vertriebsgesellschaft wo die meisten mitarbeiter außendienstler sind, dann kannst du zocken und wenn mal was anfällt gehste AFK^^
> 
> geht im mom prima, wenn du in der industrie arbeitest, da is ja eh nix los^^


Wenn ich für meine LEistungen so viel bezahlt bekommen würde wie ihr für eure dann wär ich ja Reich!


----------



## Hishabye (25. März 2009)

laaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig ^^


----------



## Love-Coast (25. März 2009)

Morgen, 
hat Blizzard nicht gesagt,dass die noch diesen Monat den neuen Patch rausbringen wollen?

*sich ein Schluck Kaffee aus der Kanne nehm*

Ich kann zwar nicht auf Arbeit zocken aber dafür im Forum rumgurken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tahlisa (25. März 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> Keine Zigaretten hier ... das ist ein Nichtraucher Lokal ....
> *wie Ross im BB Haus alle Tabakwaren einsammel*
> 
> Wenn ich essen will will ich nich zugequalmt werden .. sowas ...
> ...




TzTzzzz

Ich mache ne Umschulung im BFW aber über Tag ist nix mit Zocken was auch vorteile hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (25. März 2009)

tahlisa schrieb:


> Ihr müsst alle Zeit haben




Naja, wie schon ein paar Seiten vorher angemerkt: Hab immer (ausgerechnet nur) Mittwochs vormittags frei und muss da nachmittags arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

DarkSpiderGhost schrieb:


> *gähn* oh nö, mittwoch... und ich wollte doch heute ne gruppe für brd und lbrd finden. *G* die sollen sich mal beeilen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hört sich aber ganz derbe nach ne verzockte Nase an hehe xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (25. März 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> auch wenn ich im nachdienst eh nur rumsitze >.<



naja man kann da doch sicher die zeit ehm "verschönnern?"


----------



## Dyralie (25. März 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> Keine Zigaretten hier ... das ist ein Nichtraucher Lokal ....
> *wie Ross im BB Haus alle Tabakwaren einsammel*
> 
> Wenn ich essen will will ich nich zugequalmt werden .. sowas ...



Bin auch für rauchfreie Zone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (25. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja man kann da doch sicher die zeit ehm "verschönnern?"




mit büchern o_O meine regale platzen schon ^^ 
naja such im mom nen normalen job :/ aber in feste arbeit rein zu kommen is leider nich so einfach ^^ vorallem wenn man halt die ausbildung hat und gern nromale arbeitszeiten hätte ^^

*noch ne tasse kaffee nehm*


----------



## Baloron (25. März 2009)

*Fluppe aus der Tasche fisch*
*Fluppe ansteck*
"ahhhhhh nu werd ich wach"








P.S.: AN ALLE MINDERJÄHRIGEN! RAUCHEN SCHADET DER GESUNDHEIT! er Balo


----------



## Natsumee (25. März 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> mit büchern o_O meine regale platzen schon ^^
> naja such im mom nen normalen job :/ aber in feste arbeit rein zu kommen is leider nich so einfach ^^ vorallem wenn man halt die ausbildung hat und gern nromale arbeitszeiten hätte ^^
> 
> *noch ne tasse kaffee nehm*



naja stimmt 

und wie kommst auf büchern??^^

habt ihr kein internet? nim pc mit oder so oder was weis ich


@Gronn sag mal was ist das zeug auf deinem ava?^^


----------



## Natsumee (25. März 2009)

Baloron schrieb:


> P.S.: AN ALLE MINDERJÄHRIGEN! RAUCHEN SCHADET DER GESUNDHEIT! er Balo



naja wieso nur minderjährige?

und in der schweiz ist es ab 16 

vote für verbot von tabak und alk ...^^


----------



## Ula (25. März 2009)

Wir müssen uns über eines klar werden:

Eigentlich sind die Wartungen ja bereits nach einer Stunde erledigt, nur würde dann niemand mehr ins Forum schauen und seinen Unmut spammen

Fazit:
Die Wartungsarbeiten dienen dazu, Foren wie dieses am Leben zu erhalten.


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

Mal chillig auf der coutch hocken ist auch genüßlich,dabei denn kaffe schlürfen *fein*

Mag mir grade mal vorstellen wie die suchtis vorm pc mit zitteranfälle sitzen,und warten bias die server oben sind xD


----------



## Love-Coast (25. März 2009)

Buffed is ne Eckekneipe unter 35m²! Da jibbet keine rauchfreien Zonen! =P


----------



## Baloron (25. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja wieso nur minderjährige?
> 
> und in der schweiz ist es ab 16
> 
> vote für verbot von tabak und alk ...^^



An die Minderjährigen da diese, laut deutschem Gesetz, besonderen Schutz bedürfen.
Schweiz? ist des ne .ch Seite?^^
Vote du nur^^ Bis des mal kommt bin ich zu alt dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (25. März 2009)

Love-Coast schrieb:


> Buffed is ne Eckekneipe unter 35m²! Da jibbet keine rauchfreien Zonen! =P



sicher

wer mag schon stinkende menschen die rauchen sry^^ aber ist so 

eigentlich liegt es an den rauchern wegen der Klimaermwärnung


----------



## Dyralie (25. März 2009)

Love-Coast schrieb:


> Buffed is ne Eckekneipe unter 35m²! Da jibbet keine rauchfreien Zonen! =P



Hier gibt es aber jede menge Rooms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - also is es keine 1-Raum-Kneipe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (25. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja stimmt
> 
> und wie kommst auf büchern??^^
> 
> habt ihr kein internet? nim pc mit oder so oder was weis ich



naja so nachts um 3 is im inet nix mehr los und bei 16 nächten im monat die man so auf der arbeit verbingt bleibt einen nix über außer lesen ^^ Selbst hier is nachts nix mehr los xD


----------



## tahlisa (25. März 2009)

Love-Coast schrieb:


> Buffed is ne Eckekneipe unter 35m²! Da jibbet keine rauchfreien Zonen! =P




HeHe 

Das ist Jut


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sicher
> 
> wer mag schon stinkende menschen die rauchen sry^^ aber ist so
> 
> eigentlich liegt es an den rauchern wegen der Klimaermwärnung



du willst doch jetzt nicht sagen das wir raucher an der klimaerwärmung schuld sind oda o.O


----------



## Natsumee (25. März 2009)

Baloron schrieb:


> An die Minderjährigen da diese, laut deutschem Gesetz, besonderen Schutz bedürfen.
> Schweiz? ist des ne .ch Seite?^^
> Vote du nur^^ Bis des mal kommt bin ich zu alt dafür
> 
> ...




ach was 

wir sterben eh alle früher^^


----------



## tiggle83 (25. März 2009)

moin ihr suchtis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baloron (25. März 2009)

Wer mag schon militante Nichtraucher? (betone nochmal militante)
Bin nur froh dass die meist ned in die 2 verrauchten Kneipen/Clubs geht wo ich verkehre.
Aber grundsätzlich stimmts ja...man stinkt und hustet...naja vielleicht klappts ja irgendwann


----------



## Natsumee (25. März 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> naja so nachts um 3 is im inet nix mehr los und bei 16 nächten im monat die man so auf der arbeit verbingt bleibt einen nix über außer lesen ^^ Selbst hier is nachts nix mehr los xD



naja nimm deinen freund mit oder so ihr habt doch im krankenhaus eh genug zimmer *hust*


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

glaube ich auch an einem gemeinen herinfakt Blizz ist alles schuld ;P


----------



## Dyralie (25. März 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> naja so nachts um 3 is im inet nix mehr los und bei 16 nächten im monat die man so auf der arbeit verbingt bleibt einen nix über außer lesen ^^ Selbst hier is nachts nix mehr los xD



Außerdem kann man ein Buch einfach weglegen, wenn man dann doch mal gebraucht wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stell dir vor, da klingelt ein Patient und du sagts: Moment gleich, ich muss nur noch den Boss killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (25. März 2009)

Pericolus schrieb:


> du willst doch jetzt nicht sagen das wir raucher an der klimaerwärmung schuld sind oda o.O



sicher bin voll davon überzeugt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

tiggle83 schrieb:


> moin ihr suchtis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Morgen du obersuchti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sicher bin voll davon überzeugt !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach was sind nicht wir raucher das sind die stinkenen werke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (25. März 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Außerdem kann man ein Buch einfach weglegen, wenn man dann doch mal gebraucht wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




lol das wäre mal was ^^ glaube dann wäre ich meinen job schnell los o_O 

naja ich rate allen nicht krankenschwester zu werden >.<


----------



## Dyralie (25. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sicher bin voll davon überzeugt !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich auch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (25. März 2009)

Pericolus schrieb:


> ach was sind nicht wir raucher das sind die stinkenen werke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das sind auch raucher

das sind die ganzen typen in den fabriken die 24/7 rauchen und dan sammelt sich das halt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (25. März 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> lol das wäre mal was ^^ glaube dann wäre ich meinen job schnell los o_O
> 
> naja ich rate allen nicht krankenschwester zu werden >.<




und meinen post ignorierst einfach tz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> das sind auch raucher
> 
> das sind die ganzen typen in den fabriken die 24/7 rauchen und dan sammelt sich das halt alles
> 
> ...




xD jo


----------



## tiggle83 (25. März 2009)

Pericolus schrieb:


> Morgen du obersuchti
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fizzgigg (25. März 2009)

moinsen...
@daretina,denke mal es gibt bestimmt noch schlimmere Berufe...


----------



## tahlisa (25. März 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> lol das wäre mal was ^^ glaube dann wäre ich meinen job schnell los o_O
> 
> naja ich rate allen nicht krankenschwester zu werden >.<




Dann werde Ich Krankenbruder^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (25. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja nimm deinen freund mit oder so ihr habt doch im krankenhaus eh genug zimmer *hust*



und was willste da dann sagen, wenn ein Patient klingelt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

tiggle83 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na ich galube so sehen grade die gamer aus die wilde auf ihre tastatur kloppen und sich wundern warum die server down sind (wobei mittwoch ist) suchtnasen halt ;P


----------



## Baloron (25. März 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> und was willste da dann sagen, wenn ein Patient klingelt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Moment! Komm gleich


----------



## Natsumee (25. März 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> und was willste da dann sagen, wenn ein Patient klingelt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja bist doch net die einzige da oder?

naja halt kurz pause machen ^^


----------



## tahlisa (25. März 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> und was willste da dann sagen, wenn ein Patient klingelt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hier Bruder Leo was möchten Sie^^


----------



## Natsumee (25. März 2009)

Baloron schrieb:


> Moment! Komm gleich



lol^^


----------



## Dyralie (25. März 2009)

Fizzgigg schrieb:


> moinsen...
> @daretina,denke mal es gibt bestimmt noch schlimmere Berufe...



Aber bestimmt auch jede Menge einfachere, besser bezahlte (wenn du das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis betrachtest) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (25. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja nimm deinen freund mit oder so ihr habt doch im krankenhaus eh genug zimmer *hust*



oh sry nich gesehn xD

zimmer frei? schön wäre es >.< wäre weniger arbeit ^^ würd eher sagen alle zimmer voll + überbelegung 
warst scho lang nimmer im krankenhaus? ^^
36 betten station meist 40 patienten und 1ne nachtschwester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tiggle83 (25. März 2009)

Pericolus schrieb:


> Na ich galube so sehen grade die gamer aus die wilde auf ihre tastatur kloppen und sich wundern warum die server down sind (wobei mittwoch ist) suchtnasen halt ;P



achsooo die server sind down?! schon gewundert wieso ich mich net einloggen kann...dann liegts ja wohl net an mir


----------



## tahlisa (25. März 2009)

So AFK Frühstücken^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (25. März 2009)

tiggle83 schrieb:


> achsooo die server sind down?! schon gewundert wieso ich mich net einloggen kann...dann liegts ja wohl net an mir



eindeutig ein suchti
hat beim einloggen nich mal zeit die news zu lesen ^^


----------



## Dyralie (25. März 2009)

tiggle83 schrieb:


> achsooo die server sind down?! schon gewundert wieso ich mich net einloggen kann...dann liegts ja wohl net an mir



der war auch gut   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quinshin (25. März 2009)

tiggle83 schrieb:


> achsooo die server sind down?! schon gewundert wieso ich mich net einloggen kann...dann liegts ja wohl net an mir




Ja warte erst mal bis der server wieder online geht dann wird es wieder läääääääääääääääääääääääägen ^^
"Never play on patchday!!"


----------



## Love-Coast (25. März 2009)

Balo das schlimme ist ja das wir Raucher schon gar nicht mehr wissen wie es ist ein Nichtraucher zu sein. Mein Gehirn gaukelt mir vor,dass Nichtraucher nicht glücklich sein können^^


----------



## Tungyl (25. März 2009)

guten morgen lieber world of warvraft leute und ja es is mal wieder mittwoch und wir können net zocken werde erst mal gleich zum arzt gehen fette grippe also bis später denn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tiggle83 (25. März 2009)

aber draußen schneits gerad so schön, wer macht mit schweinische sachen in den schnee schreiben mit pipi?


----------



## Natsumee (25. März 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> oh sry nich gesehn xD
> 
> zimmer frei? schön wäre es >.< wäre weniger arbeit ^^ würd eher sagen alle zimmer voll + überbelegung
> warst scho lang nimmer im krankenhaus? ^^
> ...




ich gehe doch nicht freiwillig ins krankenhaus^^

naja dan ist es ja ein kleines krankenhaus?^^


----------



## Baloron (25. März 2009)

Love-Coast schrieb:


> Balo das schlimme ist ja das wir Raucher schon gar nicht mehr Wissen wie es ist ein Nichtraucher zu sein. Mein Gehirn gaukelt mir vor das Nichtraucher nicht glücklich sein können^^



Ne glaub ich wohl. Ist bei mir eher so dass mich des öfteren des Rauchen nervt. Nur leider sind 17 Jahre ne lange Zeit. Bis dato wurd ich immer wieder schwach.
Aber ich schaffs schon noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (25. März 2009)

- Ist heute Mittwoch?
- Habt ihr arbeitlosen Sozialschmarotzer heute schon die Stellenanzeigen durchforstet?
- Nein?

Dann wird es Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quinshin (25. März 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> - Ist heute Mittwoch?
> - Habt ihr arbeitlosen Sozialschmarotzer heute schon die Stellenanzeigen durchforstet?
> - Nein?
> 
> ...



Hey ich sitze in der Schule und versuche mich weiterzubilden....ohne Erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> - Ist heute Mittwoch?
> - Habt ihr arbeitlosen Sozialschmarotzer heute schon die Stellenanzeigen durchforstet?
> - Nein?
> 
> ...



yeah ;D


----------



## Daretina (25. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich gehe doch nicht freiwillig ins krankenhaus^^
> 
> naja dan ist es ja ein kleines krankenhaus?^^




naja klein würd ich nich sagen is nen Fachkrankenhaus für lungenkrankheiten so tb und lungenkrebs :/


----------



## Bado1911 (25. März 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> - Ist heute Mittwoch?
> - Habt ihr arbeitlosen Sozialschmarotzer heute schon die Stellenanzeigen durchforstet?
> - Nein?
> 
> ...



... uns wieso bist du net auf Arbeit????

Ich bin URLAUBÄR !


----------



## Natsumee (25. März 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> - Ist heute Mittwoch?
> - Habt ihr arbeitlosen Sozialschmarotzer heute schon die Stellenanzeigen durchforstet?
> - Nein?
> 
> ...



mhm 

ja
nein
nein
muss ich net


----------



## Tweetycat280 (25. März 2009)

wie Patch heute dachte erst am 1 april


----------



## Love-Coast (25. März 2009)

Sicherlich, nerven tut mich das auch aber ich komm einfach nicht von weg weil ich sonst zu unruhig bin. Am Pc greift man dann eh schon automatisch zur Zigarette. Mal abgesehen von den 4600 Schadstoffen in einer Zigarette ist ja rauchen auch gar nicht so schädlich. =P


----------



## Fizzgigg (25. März 2009)

Baloron schrieb:


> Ne glaub ich wohl. Ist bei mir eher so dass mich des öfteren des Rauchen nervt. Nur leider sind 17 Jahre ne lange Zeit. Bis dato wurd ich immer wieder schwach.
> Aber ich schaffs schon noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich Idiot habe 10 jahre nicht geraucht,und dann hat sich einiges in meinem Leben verändert,und fing wieder an...heute wieder aufhören ist schwer...


----------



## Natsumee (25. März 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> naja klein würd ich nich sagen is nen Fachkrankenhaus für lungenkrankheiten so tb und lungenkrebs :/




tb?

thunder bluff?


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

Ich hab doch arbeit...Pflanzenanbau XD


----------



## Tweetycat280 (25. März 2009)

Love-Coast schrieb:


> Sicherlich, nerven tut mich das auch aber ich komm einfach nicht von weg weil ich sonst zu unruhig bin. Am Pc greift man dann eh schon automatisch zur Zigarette. Mal abgesehen von den 4600 Schadstoffen in einer Zigarette ist ja rauchen auch gar nicht so schädlich. =P




Da ist Fernsehen um diese Uhrzeit schädlicher


----------



## Daretina (25. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> tb?
> 
> thunder bluff?




löl Tuberkulose ^^ diese hoch ansteckende lungenkrankheit die früher viele gekillt hat ^^


----------



## Xarnia (25. März 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> wie Patch heute dachte erst am 1 april




1.april? das war/wird wohl n scherz^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Da ist Fernsehen um diese Uhrzeit schädlicher



Ohja ich bestätige die sache mal ;P


----------



## Natsumee (25. März 2009)

Fizzgigg schrieb:


> ich Idiot habe 10 jahre nicht geraucht,und dann hat sich einiges in meinem Leben verändert,und fing wieder an...heute wieder aufhören ist schwer...



naja musst halt aufhören


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

Mag noch emand nen Kaffee ;P


----------



## Natsumee (25. März 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> löl Tuberkulose ^^ diese hoch ansteckende lungenkrankheit die früher viele gekillt hat ^^



aso naja 

halt komische abürzung^^

TBK wäre besser

oder TK

ne keine ahnung^^


----------



## Daretina (25. März 2009)

jaa kaffee is immer gut xD
fu ich muss eigentlich kuchen backen gehn :/


----------



## Quinshin (25. März 2009)

Pericolus schrieb:


> Mag noch emand nen Kaffee ;P



Joa gieve me teh cafe !!!!!


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

ich will auch kuchen ;P


----------



## tiggle83 (25. März 2009)

schneits bei niemanden außer mir oder wieso will keiner mit machen?


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

tiggle83 schrieb:


> schneits bei niemanden außer mir oder wieso will keiner mit machen?



vertuh dich mal net dicker hagel hier


----------



## Daretina (25. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aso naja
> 
> halt komische abürzung^^
> 
> ...




naja im krankenhaus weiß jeder was mit tb gemeint is ^^ ka wiso es so genannt wird o_O 

ich geh nu kuchen backen >.< bis nachher ^^


----------



## Melian (25. März 2009)

hier.. schnee


----------



## Fizzgigg (25. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja musst halt aufhören


habs schon mehrmals versucht,aber wenn alle um dich rum rauchen,ist es halt sauschwer...naja egal ;-)


----------



## Sinôfylâze (25. März 2009)

moin alle zusamm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ohhje und wieder schneit es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tungyl (25. März 2009)

in halberstadt kein schnee nur shit wetter regen und arsch kalt brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## tiggle83 (25. März 2009)

wir haben über nacht dezente 5cm neuschnee bekommen und es hört nicht auf
war ja klar da ich am samstag 2h mein auto geputzt hab =/


----------



## Fizzgigg (25. März 2009)

hier auch Schnee....und Popokalt...brrrr


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

Sinôfylâze schrieb:


> moin alle zusamm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Moinsen,na hier hagelt es


----------



## Melad (25. März 2009)

Melian schrieb:


> hier.. schnee



Berlin----> blauer Himmel,Sonnenschein kein Schnee zu sehn^^


----------



## Ktong (25. März 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> so ist das brav
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Musst du überall deinen Senf dazu geben?

Also bis 17Uhr arbeiten und dann noch ein Forum derart zu tackern.... 

Das nenn ich Arbeit!! Deinen Job mag ich gern haben das ich den ganzen Tag am PC sitzen kann und das Buffed Forum zu mülle mit blöden Klugscheisser Komentaren. Zu jeder noch so normalen Frage findet man fast immer einen DIZZ Komentar von dir!


----------



## Darequi (25. März 2009)

So, war nun mal richtige Brötchen kaufen ...




Love-Coast schrieb:


> Buffed is ne Eckekneipe unter 35m²! Da jibbet keine rauchfreien Zonen! =P



Wenn es das sein sollte, kann zwar jeder Wirt selber bestimmen, ob er Raucher oder Nichtraucher macht, ABER
wenn er Raucher macht, ist der Zutritt zu dieser Gaststätte erst ab 18 Jahren gesetzlich erlaubt! (ohne Ausnahme des JSchG)

Und nein, ich bin kein Sozialschmarotzer, ich hab aber nichts besseres zu tun als jetzt mein Abi zu machen, wenn ich mit 31 schon zu alt bin für meine beiden gelernten Berufe .. (Mach ich ebend Abi und studier dann .. ).


----------



## tahlisa (25. März 2009)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

Ktong schrieb:


> Musst du überall deinen Senf dazu geben?
> 
> Also bis 17Uhr arbeiten und dann noch ein Forum derart zu tackern....
> 
> Das nenn ich Arbeit!! Deinen Job mag ich gern haben das ich den ganzen Tag am PC sitzen kann und das Buffed Forum zu mülle mit blöden Klugscheisser Komentaren. Zu jeder noch so normalen Frage findet man fast immer einen DIZZ Komentar von dir!



ich gebe auch mein senf dazu,aber zu deinen kommentar,ist mir auch aufgefallen aber wollen ja nicht zocken,sondern denn morgen genießen,also schön chill süppel dir nen kaffe und reg dich nicht auf,denk immer an deine pumpe xD


----------



## Love-Coast (25. März 2009)

Also in Berlin is das Wetter noch ganz in Ordnung. Aber bald gehts hier bestimmt auch los. Ich wette das wir in ein paar Jahrzehnten kalte Sommer und warme Winter haben. Wenns dann die erde überhaupt noch gibt.


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

tahlisa schrieb:


> Mahlzeit



moinsen


----------



## Natsumee (25. März 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> naja im krankenhaus weiß jeder was mit tb gemeint is ^^ ka wiso es so genannt wird o_O
> 
> ich geh nu kuchen backen >.< bis nachher ^^




krieg ich auch ein stück? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druda (25. März 2009)

*gähn* mach mir gleich etwas Frühstück *aus Fenster guck* in Hamburg schneit es wieder ~.~ *TV anschalt* Scrubs gucken xD


----------



## Natsumee (25. März 2009)

Ktong schrieb:


> Musst du überall deinen Senf dazu geben?
> 
> Also bis 17Uhr arbeiten und dann noch ein Forum derart zu tackern....
> 
> Das nenn ich Arbeit!! Deinen Job mag ich gern haben das ich den ganzen Tag am PC sitzen kann und das Buffed Forum zu mülle mit blöden Klugscheisser Komentaren. Zu jeder noch so normalen Frage findet man fast immer einen DIZZ Komentar von dir!



oh man schau mal wie alt der post ist

bald 2 jahre^^


----------



## Daroia (25. März 2009)

Mahlzeit

Edith hat sich mal die Quotes alle durchgelesen... *sigh*


----------



## Natsumee (25. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Mahlzeit



naja wir haben zwar erst 9.44^^

na wie gehts?^^


----------



## tiggle83 (25. März 2009)

hilfe die schneeflocken sind bald hühnerei groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mystic_Blue (25. März 2009)

Hmmm...Ich wart hier auf den Heizungsableser der nicht kommt und inzwischen zocken geht auch nicht. 

Der Tag fängt ja schon gut an.


----------



## Natsumee (25. März 2009)

tiggle83 schrieb:


> hilfe die schneeflocken sind bald hühnerei groß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



solange sie nicht strausseneier gross sind^^


----------



## Daroia (25. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja wir haben zwar erst 9.44^^
> 
> na wie gehts?^^




Muede!!!


----------



## Darequi (25. März 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> *gähn* mach mir gleich etwas Frühstück *aus Fenster guck* in Hamburg schneit es wieder ~.~ *TV anschalt* Scrubs gucken xD



Wieso sagt mir das niemand?? Scrubs?? hmpf ... nu hab ichs auch an ... 
und hier in Lev regnet es!


----------



## Natsumee (25. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Muede!!!



wie müde wir haben doch bald 10 uhr^^

na hat dich deine tochter geweckt?^^


----------



## tiggle83 (25. März 2009)

Mystic_Blue schrieb:


> Hmmm...Ich wart hier auf den Heizungsableser der nicht kommt und inzwischen zocken geht auch nicht.
> 
> Der Tag fängt ja schon gut an.



und da biste heute mal extra früh aufgestanden was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NolunaOne (25. März 2009)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (25. März 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> Wieso sagt mir das niemand?? Scrubs?? hmpf ... nu hab ichs auch an ...
> und hier in Lev regnet es!



hm bei mir machts gar nix oO 

Kein Wind, kein Schnee, kein Regen, keine Sonne....


----------



## Natsumee (25. März 2009)

noja hier schneit es und regnet es zugleich also so ne mischung 

naja also ich mag das wetter^^

naja bald haben wir meer in der schweiz und deutschland liegt unter wasser


----------



## Melad (25. März 2009)

tiggle83 schrieb:


> hilfe die schneeflocken sind bald hühnerei groß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




solange sie nich so hart sind^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (25. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wie müde wir haben doch bald 10 uhr^^
> 
> na hat dich deine tochter geweckt?^^



Ja heute morgen um 7 ca. und ich bin IMMERNOCH muede (kann in letzter Zeit net gut schlafen; was heisst, ich schlaf erst um 4 oder 5 ein)


----------



## Natsumee (25. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Ja heute morgen um 7 ca. und ich bin IMMERNOCH muede (kann in letzter Zeit net gut schlafen; was heisst, ich schlaf erst um 4 oder 5 ein)



kauf dir ohrstöpsel...^^


----------



## Sinôfylâze (25. März 2009)

Mystic_Blue schrieb:


> Hmmm...Ich wart hier auf den Heizungsableser der nicht kommt und inzwischen zocken geht auch nicht.
> 
> Der Tag fängt ja schon gut an.





hehe der soll bei mir auch heute kommen hab vor 2 wochen post bekommen sollte das selber machen hab ich aber vergessen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ...und nun kommt er selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

Boring...wenigsten scrubs schauen nahej ein fortschritt an diesem mießen tag


----------



## Daroia (25. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> kauf dir ohrstöpsel...^^



des hat nix damit zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die Kleine schlaeft ja seelenruhig (die ganze Nacht durch)... nur Mama kann net schlafen


----------



## Sinôfylâze (25. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> noja hier schneit es und regnet es zugleich also so ne mischung
> 
> naja also ich mag das wetter^^
> 
> naja bald haben wir meer in der schweiz und deutschland liegt unter wasser





-.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tiggle83 (25. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> noja hier schneit es und regnet es zugleich also so ne mischung
> 
> naja also ich mag das wetter^^
> 
> naja bald haben wir meer in der schweiz und deutschland liegt unter wasser



dann könnt ich auch nachvollziehen wieso ihr schweizer segelteams habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (25. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> des hat nix damit zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja dann schau mal warum du nicht schlafen kannst


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> des hat nix damit zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jaaa so gehts mir auch...jeden morgen von nem gelabber geweckt zu werden...was kein schwanz versteht aber süß wenn sie übern bett schaut,aber es nervt...will ma wieder ausschlafen o.O


----------



## Fizzgigg (25. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Ja heute morgen um 7 ca. und ich bin IMMERNOCH muede (kann in letzter Zeit net gut schlafen; was heisst, ich schlaf erst um 4 oder 5 ein)



sowas ähnliches kenn ich,mein Sohnemann meinte,die ganze Nacht brechen zu müssen...dem entsprechend wenig Schlaf..habe mir schon eine Infusion Kaffee gelegt ...


----------



## Freyen (25. März 2009)

Im Ruhgebiet Schneeregnet es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und momentan wage ich mich nicht zu bewegen, da eine kleine fette Blaumeise sich auf den Sims vor meinem Fenster vor dem Schneeregen in Sicherheit gebracht hat. 
Mal schauen, wie ich so an meine Kaffeetasse komme ^^


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

Fizzgigg schrieb:


> sowas ähnliches kenn ich,mein Sohnemann meinte,die ganze Nacht brechen zu müssen...dem entsprechend wenig Schlaf..habe mir schon eine Infusion Kaffee gelegt ...



aber was tut mann nicht alles für seine Kinder


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

hmm welchen teil des ruhrgebiet meinst du du denn,also grade hats noch gehagelt und jetzt kommt die ruhe vorm sturm


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (25. März 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen !


----------



## XerroX (25. März 2009)

Morgen :-)

Jetzt hab ich schon einen gelben Schein vom Arzt bekommen und weiß nicht was ich machen soll. Die Server sind down und zum Schlafen bin ich nicht müde genug.
Kommen die Server wirklich erst um 11, oder kann das auch schon früher passieren ?


----------



## Darequi (25. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja bald haben wir meer in der schweiz und deutschland liegt unter wasser



Das iss egal, .. in Australien gibbet auch I-Net und da isses warm!


----------



## Freyen (25. März 2009)

Die Grenze zwischen Ruhrgebiet und Sauerland - hier kommt mal das eine, mal das andere runter

Edit: und gerade eben wieder beides zusammen ^^


----------



## Fizzgigg (25. März 2009)

Pericolus schrieb:


> aber was tut mann nicht alles für seine Kinder



wie wahr wie wahr....man krabbelt auf dem Boden rum und macht sich zum Affen,hauptsache das Kind hat seinen/ihren Spass...-.-


----------



## Daroia (25. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja dann schau mal warum du nicht schlafen kannst



Keine Ahnung, geht seit ca 4 Tagen schon so...





Pericolus schrieb:


> jaaa so gehts mir auch...jeden morgen von nem gelabber geweckt zu werden...was kein schwanz versteht aber süß wenn sie übern bett schaut,aber es nervt...will ma wieder ausschlafen o.O



Naja des waer noch net mal so schlimm, wenn ich denn vorher so 7 Std geschlafen haette 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Kleine is eh lieb, die bruellt net, die spielt immer nur mit ihren Haenden und unterhaelt sich mit Allem was net niet und nagelfest is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

XerroX schrieb:


> Morgen :-)
> 
> Jetzt hab ich schon einen gelben Schein vom Arzt bekommen und weiß nicht was ich machen soll. Die Server sind down und zum Schlafen bin ich nicht müde genug.
> Kommen die Server wirklich erst um 11, oder kann das auch schon früher passieren ?



eher selten das sie vor 11 oben sind,könnten auch mit verzögerungen wieder rechen,das sie um 13 uhr oben sind


----------



## Tyraila (25. März 2009)

mensch mensch mensch ... wollt en vid machen und nu is server down ; / ..


----------



## Daretina (25. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> krieg ich auch ein stück?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




kannst ja vorbeikommen ^^ muss immer backen wenn menne auf der arbeit is xD sonst wäre der teig weg und es gäb keinen kuchen ^^


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, geht seit ca 4 Tagen schon so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm okay,aber ich kommer erst garnicht zu denn 7std schlaf vorher...also ich mein mal lange schlafen ist unmöglich bei meine tochter jeden morgen um 6:30 ist doch schon standart bei ihr und ich geh meist um 2 uhr ins bett -.-


----------



## XerroX (25. März 2009)

Pericolus schrieb:


> eher selten das sie vor 11 oben sind,könnten auch mit verzögerungen wieder rechen,das sie um 13 uhr oben sind



Schade ..

Da hilft wohl nur Abwarten und Kaffee trinken ^^


----------



## Fizzgigg (25. März 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> kannst ja vorbeikommen ^^ muss immer backen wenn menne auf der arbeit is xD sonst wäre der teig weg und es gäb keinen kuchen ^^


machste halt doppelte menge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinôfylâze (25. März 2009)

hmm halbe std noch dann kommt Two and a Half Man   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   das beste was es morgens in der glotze gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darequi (25. März 2009)

Freyen schrieb:


> Die Grenze zwischen Ruhrgebiet und Sauerland - hier kommt mal das eine, mal das andere runter




Sauerland, mein Herz schlägt für das Sauerland, dort wo die Mädchen noch dümmer als die Kühe sind... *sing*
da wo Misthaufen qualmen, da gibts keine Palmen ... *sing*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

Sinôfylâze schrieb:


> hmm halbe std noch dann kommt Two and a Half Man
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



besser wäre ein film mit Johny depp ahhh*schwärm* ;P


----------



## Ishbal (25. März 2009)

Sinôfylâze schrieb:


> hmm halbe std noch dann kommt Two and a Half Man
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign absolut geile Serie die man nich verpassen sollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (25. März 2009)

Pericolus schrieb:


> hmm okay,aber ich kommer erst garnicht zu denn 7std schlaf vorher...also ich mein mal lange schlafen ist unmöglich bei meine tochter jeden morgen um 6:30 ist doch schon standart bei ihr und ich geh meist um 2 uhr ins bett -.-



geh frueher ins bett XD ich war gestern um halb elf im bett gelegen... naja eingeschlafen um ca. 4 XD


----------



## XerroX (25. März 2009)

Two and a Half Man kann ich ja mal gar nicht leiden ...
Ist das nicht auch wieder sowas mit dem künstlichem Gelache im Hintergrund ?


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> Sauerland, mein Herz schlägt für das Sauerland, dort wo die Mädchen noch dümmer als die Kühe sind... *sing*
> da wo Misthaufen qualmen, da gibts keine Palmen ... *sing*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe xD

Sauerland ist aber schöne ecke,ich mag winterberg ^^


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> geh frueher ins bett XD ich war gestern um halb elf im bett gelegen... naja eingeschlafen um ca. 4 XD



Na siehst du das problem werde ich auch haben,23 uhr ins bett und bis 3 uhr morgen im bett rumwelzen...supi bleiben mir immer noch 4 std schlaf =(


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (25. März 2009)

- Kotzende Kinder
- Hühnereier die vom Himmel kommen

Und das alles am frühen morgen.

Die ganzen mimimi Weiber bitte mal das Forum wechseln.Kuckst du hier 
www.elternhilfe-potsdam.de

Und der Typ mit den Hühnereiern bitte mal Arzt besuchen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darequi (25. März 2009)

Ishbal schrieb:


> /sign absolut geile Serie die man nich verpassen sollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die beste Serie kommt jetzt wieder nachts gegen 1:50Uhr auf Kabel1 ... "Ein Käfig voller Helden"!!


----------



## Elsterglanz (25. März 2009)

guten morgen


----------



## Sinôfylâze (25. März 2009)

XerroX schrieb:


> Two and a Half Man kann ich ja mal gar nicht leiden ...
> Ist das nicht auch wieder sowas mit dem künstlichem Gelache im Hintergrund ?





joaa aber die serie is einfach der hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Love-Coast (25. März 2009)

XerroX schrieb:


> Two and a Half Man kann ich ja mal gar nicht leiden ...
> Ist das nicht auch wieder sowas mit dem künstlichem Gelache im Hintergrund ?




Neeeein das "künstliche Gelache" ist doch niemals gestellt!^^
Ich versteh eh nicht was der Sinn an der ganzen Sache ist. Soll es zum Lachen anregen?


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

sowas habe ich mich auch immer gefrsagt genau wie die el bundies oder wie die panneköppe hießen genauso halbherzige scheiße


----------



## XerroX (25. März 2009)

kommt zwar im Moment nicht aber ich find "Scrubs" immer noch am besten !


----------



## XerroX (25. März 2009)

Love-Coast schrieb:


> Soll es zum Lachen anregen?



Angeblich ja ... ^^


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

aufjeden scrubs und SIMPSON die sind der Burner


----------



## weed99 (25. März 2009)

Die beste Serie ist und bleibt "King of Queens"!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druda (25. März 2009)

von den ganzen Serien die lustig sein sollen, sind eh Scrubs und King of Queens am besten <3


----------



## Sinôfylâze (25. März 2009)

XerroX schrieb:


> kommt zwar im Moment nicht aber ich find "Scrubs" immer noch am besten !





dann mach ma pro7 an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darequi (25. März 2009)

Love-Coast schrieb:


> Neeeein das "künstliche Gelache" ist doch niemals gestellt!^^
> Ich versteh eh nicht was der Sinn an der ganzen Sache ist. Soll es zum Lachen anregen?




Dann bin ich für die Wiederausstrahlung von "Der Preis ist heiss" .. das ist auch zum lachen !


----------



## Love-Coast (25. März 2009)

Also das mit den Pannenshows ist echt schlimm. Aber Deutschland ist ja dafür bekannt solche Gesichtsakrobaten mit ausgefuchsten Witzen ins Fernsehen zu stellen. Peinlich peinlich...


----------



## Freyen (25. März 2009)

Das mit dem Gelache kommt daher, dass die Produktion von Comedies in Amerika nicht so viele Auflagen wie Jugedschutz etc. erfüllen muß.
Daher werden immer diese Lacher auch bei Serien mit eigentlich ernsteren Themen eingespielt, um die Behörden zu umgehen (zumindest sagte das mein damaliger Politiklehrer)


----------



## tahlisa (25. März 2009)

DumDiDum


----------



## XerroX (25. März 2009)

Sinôfylâze schrieb:


> dann mach ma pro7 an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GEIL ! DAnke ... das wusste ich gar nicht ! Bin dann mal AFK ;-)


----------



## kL1086 (25. März 2009)

Scrubs wird aber langweilig wenn man jede Staffel kennt und weiß, dass JD in der nächsten nicht mehr dabei sein wird :/

How i meet your mother ist cool. Sehr einfach gehalten alles aber einfach herrlich schwarzer Humor xD


----------



## weed99 (25. März 2009)

Love-Coast schrieb:


> Also das mit den Pannenshows ist echt schlimm. Aber Deutschland ist ja dafür bekannt solche Gesichtsakrobaten mit ausgefuchsten Witzen ins Fernsehen zu stellen. Peinlich peinlich...



wobei ich finde wo diese "pannenshows" damals neu waren, ich glaub da gab es nur eine, war das noch wirklich lustig. Aber mitlerweile sieht man schon wie die meisten leute unfälle stellen.


----------



## mark_renton (25. März 2009)

War das nicht so das bei den Sitcoms im Original eigentlich n Publikum da sitzt und tatsächlich lacht?
Und die eingespielten Lacher es deshalb nur in D gibt... 
Mein das ich das irgendwo mal gelesen hätt....


----------



## Druda (25. März 2009)

kL1086 schrieb:


> Scrubs wird aber langweilig wenn man jede Staffel kennt und weiß, dass JD in der nächsten nicht mehr dabei sein wird :/
> 
> How i meet your mother ist cool. Sehr einfach gehalten alles aber einfach herrlich schwarzer Humor xD




wird er nicht o.O? bah...grade deshalb war es doch so lustig.


----------



## Soulman999 (25. März 2009)

Scahde, JD war einer der lustigsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarnia (25. März 2009)

Fizzgigg schrieb:


> sowas ähnliches kenn ich,mein Sohnemann meinte,die ganze Nacht brechen zu müssen...dem entsprechend wenig Schlaf..habe mir schon eine Infusion Kaffee gelegt ...




hat er bestimmt mit absicht gemacht, laut dem motto "och die nacht is voll zu kotzen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (25. März 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> - Kotzende Kinder
> - Hühnereier die vom Himmel kommen
> 
> Und das alles am frühen morgen.
> ...


ooooooooooh du auch wieder hier? 

koennte sogar noch n schoener tag werden, sobald du dich verziehst -.-


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> ooooooooooh du auch wieder hier?
> 
> koennte sogar noch n schoener tag werden, sobald du dich verziehst -.-



Hört sich aber garnicht nett an o.O


----------



## Tequilla85 (25. März 2009)

Moin, also hab mich jetzt extra angemeldet xD

JD ist echt nicht mehr dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ??


----------



## Freyen (25. März 2009)

mark_renton schrieb:


> War das nicht so das bei den Sitcoms im Original eigentlich n Publikum da sitzt und tatsächlich lacht?
> Und die eingespielten Lacher es deshalb nur in D gibt...
> Mein das ich das irgendwo mal gelesen hätt....



Das wären dann die Claqueure. Die sorgen bei Live-Sendungen für Stimmung. Bei den Sitcoms kommen die Lacher i.d.R. vom Band.


----------



## Mikolomeus (25. März 2009)

Tequilla85 schrieb:


> Moin, also hab mich jetzt extra angemeldet xD
> 
> JD ist echt nicht mehr dabei
> 
> ...



nein ist er nicht mehr

finds auch voll schade


----------



## Daroia (25. März 2009)

Pericolus schrieb:


> Hört sich aber garnicht nett an o.O



ist eigentlich auch nicht nett gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab da noch so erinnerungen an letzten mittwoch ^^


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

Woher her JD dochso ne geile rolle hat,schade


----------



## Tequilla85 (25. März 2009)

Na toll, dann guck ich das auch net mehr ^^


----------



## ---- (25. März 2009)

mark_renton schrieb:


> War das nicht so das bei den Sitcoms im Original eigentlich n Publikum da sitzt und tatsächlich lacht?
> Und die eingespielten Lacher es deshalb nur in D gibt...
> Mein das ich das irgendwo mal gelesen hätt....



War Schrecklich nette Familie so jupp sie habens im Original vor nem Live Publikum gespielt aber in Deutschland die Lacher durchs Tonband ersetzt. Find ich eigentlich schade die Stimmen der Schauspieler passen im Deutschen besser aber das gelache naervt n bissl im Original isses viel besser


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> ist eigentlich auch nicht nett gemeint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sind ja sachen zwischen euch ;D aber nu ne mann sollte nicht immer denn tag dafür leiden lassen einfach igno,garnicht erst aufregen (relax take it easy) ;D


----------



## Daroia (25. März 2009)

---- schrieb:


> War Schrecklich nette Familie so jupp sie habens im Original vor nem Live Publikum gespielt aber in Deutschland die Lacher durchs Tonband ersetzt. Find ich eigentlich schade die Stimmen der Schauspieler passen im Deutschen besser aber das gelache naervt n bissl im Original isses viel besser



find den Orginalton immernoch am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch die orginal Stimmen, die sind fuer uns halt ungewohnt


----------



## Love-Coast (25. März 2009)

Mag mir kurz einer erklären was "JD" ist? Kenn ich gar nicht oO


----------



## Fizzgigg (25. März 2009)

Xarnia schrieb:


> hat er bestimmt mit absicht gemacht, laut dem motto "och die nacht is voll zu kotzen"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bestimmt...


----------



## Daroia (25. März 2009)

Pericolus schrieb:


> Sind ja sachen zwischen euch ;D aber nu ne mann sollte nicht immer denn tag dafür leiden lassen einfach igno,garnicht erst aufregen (relax take it easy) ;D



Sowieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solassard (25. März 2009)

ich kann net einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druda (25. März 2009)

JD steht für John Dorien.

und wer ärgert dann Dr. Cox?


----------



## Daroia (25. März 2009)

Solassard schrieb:


> ich kann net einloggen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hm Mittwoch? ^^


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

Solassard schrieb:


> ich kann net einloggen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OHHH da ist die erste nase die anfängt zu weinen es ist mittwoch ;P


----------



## Farrian (25. März 2009)

@ Daroia 

denk einfach so 

"Wer hat zwei Daumen und scheißt auf ihr gelaber?, Bob Kelso habe die ehre!"


----------



## tiggle83 (25. März 2009)

Solassard schrieb:


> ich kann net einloggen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



echt nicht? wieso?


----------



## Darequi (25. März 2009)

Scrubs ist jetzt zu Ende ... was soll ich jetzt machen ?
Server sind doch noch nicht oben!


----------



## mark_renton (25. März 2009)

Hab jetzt nochmal geschaut. In den Staaten kann man sogar Tickets für Sitcoms kaufen. 
Und ich weiß auch wo ichs gelesen hab.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sitcom


----------



## Daroia (25. März 2009)

Farrian schrieb:


> @ Daroia
> 
> denk einfach so
> 
> "Wer hat zwei Daumen und scheißt auf ihr gelaber?, Bob Kelso habe die ehre!"






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



You made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (25. März 2009)

Farrian schrieb:


> @ Daroia
> 
> denk einfach so
> 
> "Wer hat zwei Daumen und scheißt auf ihr gelaber?, Bob Kelso habe die ehre!"



/sign


----------



## tiggle83 (25. März 2009)

ICH WEIß WIE DER HAUSMEISTER HEIßT!


----------



## Druda (25. März 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> Scrubs ist jetzt zu Ende ... was soll ich jetzt machen ?
> Server sind doch noch nicht oben!




ich guck jetzt auf Vox Gilmore Girls xD, aber ich glaub für Kerle ist das nicht so was..


----------



## Tequilla85 (25. März 2009)

Na toll, Scrubs zu ende und nur noch sch*** im Tv. Supi jetzt muss ich mich noch über ne halbe std lamgweilen -.-


----------



## ---- (25. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> find den Orginalton immernoch am besten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach ich weiß net ich find in der Regel das die Deutschen Stimmen eher zu der Person/ der Rolle passt als die Originale aber naja so schlimm isses ja net schau mir auf jedenfall auch gerne Married ... with Children auf Englisch mit Deutschen Untertitel an^^

ah wo wir grad beim thema sind gegen Schrecklich nette Familie schafft es keine moderne serie auch nur ansatzweise dran zu kommen^^ meiner meinugn nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> ich guck jetzt auf Vox Gilmore Girls xD, aber ich glaub für Kerle ist das nicht so was..



Glaube auch für manch andere weiblichen geschlechte auch nicht ;P


----------



## weed99 (25. März 2009)

Ich würde vorschlagen wir spielen jetzt alle zusammen CS1.6 oder Source xDDD

Einer postet nen Server und wir stürmen ihn^^


----------



## Xarnia (25. März 2009)

Fizzgigg schrieb:


> bestimmt...




meine kleine hat sich auch gedacht "ach heut sind ab 5uhr wartungsarbeiten da werd ich doch mal die mütte pünktlich wecken"^^

sehr freundlich hab ich mir gedacht *gg*


----------



## Mikolomeus (25. März 2009)

Tequilla85 schrieb:


> Na toll, Scrubs zu ende und nur noch sch*** im Tv. Supi jetzt muss ich mich noch über ne halbe std lamgweilen -.-



es gibt so seiten da kann man sich die neuen kino filme ansehen...
darf aber warscheinlich den link nicht posten wegen den regeln...

fg


----------



## Xarnia (25. März 2009)

weed99 schrieb:


> Ich würde vorschlagen wir spielen jetzt alle zusammen CS1.6 oder Source xDDD
> 
> Einer postet nen Server und wir stürmen ihn^^




mal gar kein bock druff ^^


----------



## Geronimus (25. März 2009)

ich schaun grad mitten im leben...das is heut mehr was für männer^^


----------



## Daroia (25. März 2009)

Xarnia schrieb:


> meine kleine hat sich auch gedacht "ach heut sind ab 5uhr wartungsarbeiten da werd ich doch mal die mütte pünktlich wecken"^^
> 
> sehr freundlich hab ich mir gedacht *gg*







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarnia (25. März 2009)

ups -mütte + mutti xD


----------



## itami (25. März 2009)

http://www.moviegod.de/kino/meldung/16108/...t-ebenfalls-aus

:E


----------



## Daroia (25. März 2009)

---- schrieb:


> Ach ich weiß net ich find in der Regel das die Deutschen Stimmen eher zu der Person/ der Rolle passt als die Originale aber naja so schlimm isses ja net schau mir auf jedenfall auch gerne Married ... with Children auf Englisch mit Deutschen Untertitel an^^
> 
> ah wo wir grad beim thema sind gegen Schrecklich nette Familie schafft es keine moderne serie auch nur ansatzweise dran zu kommen^^ meiner meinugn nach
> 
> ...



Untertitel lenken zu sehr ab *find*

Ich hab am Anfang auch noch alles mit Untertitel geguckt, aber nach ner Zeit kommt man mitm lesen nich mehr nach, wenn man die Handlung mitbekommen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinôfylâze (25. März 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> ich guck jetzt auf Vox Gilmore Girls xD, aber ich glaub für Kerle ist das nicht so was..





da hast du recht ich bin froh das meine freundin grad nich da is sonst könnt ich auch gleich kein Two and a Half Man gucken...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druda (25. März 2009)

was auch sehr sinnlos ist und was ich die ganze Zeit noch nebenbei mache:

in MSN anmelden, einem Freund eine Einladung zu Jigsaw too schicken und anfangen zu puzzlen xP


----------



## Darequi (25. März 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> ich guck jetzt auf Vox Gilmore Girls xD, aber ich glaub für Kerle ist das nicht so was..




ohh, gilmore Girls kommen ?? wuuaaahh, geil .. Rory, ich komme!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freyen (25. März 2009)

mark_renton schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nochmal geschaut. In den Staaten kann man sogar Tickets für Sitcoms kaufen.
> Und ich weiß auch wo ichs gelesen hab.
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sitcom




Ups... da hab ich wohl was nicht mitgekriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Naja, ich lasse mich gerne bekehren, danke für die Info  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druda (25. März 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> ohh, gilmore Girls kommen ?? wuuaaahh, geil .. Rory, ich komme!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




LOOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ---- (25. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Untertitel lenken zu sehr ab *find*
> 
> Ich hab am Anfang auch noch alles mit Untertitel geguckt, aber nach ner Zeit kommt man mitm lesen nich mehr nach, wenn man die Handlung mitbekommen will
> 
> ...



Ich schaffs Schrecklich nette familie zu gucken den bildschirm auszumachen und kann mir ganz genau vor dem inneren auge vorstellen was nu passiert xD ich kenn fast alle folgen fast schon auswendig^^


----------



## Toxors (25. März 2009)

Oh wie spannend ^^


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

ohwei,ichglaub ich setzt ma noch ne kanne kaffe auf...penn im sitzen ja schon wieder weg o.O


----------



## Daroia (25. März 2009)

---- schrieb:


> Ich schaffs Schrecklich nette familie zu gucken den bildschirm auszumachen und kann mir ganz genau vor dem inneren auge vorstellen was nu passiert xD ich kenn fast alle folgen fast schon auswendig^^




lol naja gut ok, dann gehts XD


----------



## Pamela1 (25. März 2009)

Ihr Opfer xD

Alle Serien die mir auch nur ansatzweise gut gefallen kommen leider erst zur Prime Time


----------



## Love-Coast (25. März 2009)

Weed hast du schonmal left for dead gespielt?

Druda hast du schonmal bei msn das Puzzelspiel auf hc gespielt? =P


----------



## Daroia (25. März 2009)

Pamela schrieb:


> Ihr Opfer xD
> 
> Alle Serien die mir auch nur ansatzweise gut gefallen kommen leider erst zur Prime Time



NipTuck? ^^


----------



## tiggle83 (25. März 2009)

Dr. Cox: “Ich hasse dich. Du bist scheiße!” 
Elliot: “Ich weiß, aber ich arbeite an mir.” 
Dr. Cox: “Ich hab mit dem Computer geredet, aber gute Selbsteinschätzung.”


----------



## Darequi (25. März 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> LOOL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mann muss sie doch nur lieben? Ok, sie iss ja auch schon 27 .. aber immer noch *rrrrrrr*

btw. Login-Server sind wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solassard (25. März 2009)

ich kann nich einloggen weil ich auf arbeit bin :-P


----------



## Daroia (25. März 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> Mann muss sie doch nur lieben? Ok, sie iss ja auch schon 27 .. aber immer noch *rrrrrrr*
> 
> btw. Login-Server sind wieder da
> 
> ...




*heul* is man mit 27 schon zu alt oder was?


----------



## tahlisa (25. März 2009)

Solassard schrieb:


> ich kann nich einloggen weil ich auf arbeit bin :-P




Me2


----------



## Daretina (25. März 2009)

da geht man kuchen backen kommt wieder und muss erstma 3 seiten lesen oO könnten ja mal warten ^^


----------



## Druda (25. März 2009)

Love-Coast schrieb:


> Weed hast du schonmal left for dead gespielt?
> 
> Druda hast du schonmal bei msn das Puzzelspiel auf hc gespielt? =P



locker, sogar gedreht ;D gab auch 'nen netten Loot...


----------



## Pamela1 (25. März 2009)

Desperate Housewifes, Grey's Anatomy und Dr. House natürlich! OK außer King of Queens der kommt früher ^^


----------



## TheGui (25. März 2009)

itami schrieb:


> http://www.moviegod.de/kino/meldung/16108/...t-ebenfalls-aus
> 
> :E


NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN


----------



## Darequi (25. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> *heul* is man mit 27 schon zu alt oder was?



Nein, 27 Jahre geht gerade noch, genauso wie 25 xD

Hey, ich bin älter, ich brauch junge Frauen ^^


----------



## Vartez (25. März 2009)

wähhh kurz vor 80 da hat man morgends zeit ebend 80 zu machen um mittags und abends equip zu farmen da sind dan server down -.-


naja kann ich ma wieder Oblivion rauskramen oder meinen hund mal beschäftigen ^^


----------



## tahlisa (25. März 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> Nein, 27 Jahre geht gerade noch, genauso wie 25 xD
> 
> Hey, ich bin älter, ich brauch junge Frauen ^^




löl


----------



## Daretina (25. März 2009)

nix geht über dr. house, NCIS, und CSI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
leider leuft auf RTL crime dr. house net xD sonst würde ich das nur noch anschaun oO


----------



## Fizzgigg (25. März 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> Nein, 27 Jahre geht gerade noch, genauso wie 25 xD
> 
> Hey, ich bin älter, ich brauch junge Frauen ^^


na dann meld ich mich mal ab... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...junge hüpfer hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druda (25. März 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> wähhh kurz vor 80 da hat man morgends zeit ebend 80 zu machen um mittags und abends equip zu farmen da sind dan server down -.-
> 
> 
> naja kann ich ma wieder Oblivion rauskramen oder meinen hund mal beschäftigen ^^



sich um Tiere kümmern klingt gut, meine Bartagamen sind auch grad wach geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und meine Ratten grad erst eingeschlafen xD.


----------



## Freyen (25. März 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> nix geht über dr. house, NCIS, und CSI
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber nur das CSI - Las Vegas!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich weiß gar nicht was alle immer an Miami oder New York finden


----------



## Pamela1 (25. März 2009)

Hmm ich machs geanu andersrum... Bin 25 und meine Freundin ist 4 Jahre älter ^^ Scheinbar hab ich das Prinzip nicht verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (25. März 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> sich um Tiere kümmern klingt gut, meine Bartagamen sind auch grad wach geworden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



meine katze hat vor ner halben stunde das letzte coole spielzeug kaputt bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss einkaufen ^^


----------



## Daroia (25. März 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> Nein, 27 Jahre geht gerade noch, genauso wie 25 xD
> 
> Hey, ich bin älter, ich brauch junge Frauen ^^




Das dacht ich mir ueber Maenner, und zack, nen jungen Mann geheiratet XD

@Pamelee... mein Mann is auch 4 Jahre juenger als ich XD


----------



## Darequi (25. März 2009)

Ich oute mich auch einmal als Dr.House Fan, NCIS Abby rulesz und auch Buuuurt, pfurz für uns!



Daretina schrieb:


> meine katze hat vor ner halben stunde das letzte coole spielzeug kaputt bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Fehlt dir jetzt deine Freizeitbeschäftigung?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (25. März 2009)

geht mal aufm desktop und drück STRG+ALT und die untere Pfeiltaste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Daretina (25. März 2009)

Freyen schrieb:


> Aber nur das CSI - Las Vegas!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naa klar das andere is ja nur abklatsch ^^ wobei miami gestern auch lustig war :> bzw nächste woche mit dem grünen blut xD 
aber nix geht über las Vegas :>


----------



## Love-Coast (25. März 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> locker, sogar gedreht ;D gab auch 'nen netten Loot...



Ich saß auch mal mit ner Freundin über ne Stunde dran...joa dann is ihr msn abgekackt. War nich so gut...


----------



## Fizzgigg (25. März 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> meine katze hat vor ner halben stunde das letzte coole spielzeug kaputt bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gib ihr einfach die Hülle von einem Ü-Ei und mach ein Cent rein,das klappt bei unseren auch wie verrücktoder eine dicke Murmel .....zum durch-die-Gegend-kicken...


----------



## Daretina (25. März 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> Ich oute mich auch einmal als Dr.House Fan, NCIS Abby rulesz und auch Buuuurt, pfurz für uns!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Abby is die coolste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will ihren job ^^


----------



## Darequi (25. März 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> Abby is die coolste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich will ein Mädchen wie sie als Freundin, aber bitte rothaarig!


----------



## Daretina (25. März 2009)

Fizzgigg schrieb:


> gib ihr einfach die Hülle von einem Ü-Ei und mach ein Cent rein,das klappt bei unseren auch wie verrücktoder eine dicke Murmel .....zum durch-die-Gegend-kicken...



ne das is für sie langweilig es ist nich aus plüsch und nich aus federn ^^ die bälle mit den glocken drin sind ihr egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nur der lila plüsch ball is für sie toll ^^ den bringt sie sogar xD


----------



## Daretina (25. März 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> Ich will ein Mädchen wie sie als Freundin, aber bitte rothaarig!



und ich will nen vorgesetzten der mir immer engergie drinks bringt !!! 

mädchen wie sie als freundin oO na viel spaß frag ma meinen freund xD


----------



## Xarnia (25. März 2009)

Pamela schrieb:


> Hmm ich machs geanu andersrum... Bin 25 und meine Freundin ist 4 Jahre älter ^^ Scheinbar hab ich das Prinzip nicht verstanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




keine sorge mein mann ist auch ca 3jahre jünger als ich^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (25. März 2009)

Pamela schrieb:


> Hmm ich machs geanu andersrum... Bin 25 und meine Freundin ist 4 Jahre älter ^^ Scheinbar hab ich das Prinzip nicht verstanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pam, vorausgesetzt du bis männlichen Geschlechts... du machst es genau richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Pseudo)wissenschaftliche Studien haben ergeben, dass junge Männer mit "älteren" Frauen die intelligenteren Kinder in die Welt setzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fizzgigg (25. März 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> ne das is für sie langweilig es ist nich aus plüsch und nich aus federn ^^ die bälle mit den glocken drin sind ihr egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dann klebste halt Federn rum,dann hast du und die Katze Beschäftigung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (25. März 2009)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Pam, vorausgesetzt du bis männlichen Geschlechts... du machst es genau richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




muhaha ich wussts... meine Kleine is intelligenter als andere XD


----------



## Freyen (25. März 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> Abby is die coolste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vor allem die Kaffeebecher. Ich möchte auch so große Kaffeeimer haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pamela1 (25. März 2009)

Ha ich wußte es! Me is genius ^^


----------



## Darequi (25. März 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> und ich will nen vorgesetzten der mir immer engergie drinks bringt !!!
> 
> mädchen wie sie als freundin oO na viel spaß frag ma meinen freund xD



Na so schlimm wird es schon nicht sein, wenn er das schafft, schaff ich das auch .. 
Aber ihr seid leider so schwer zu finden!



Freyen schrieb:


> Vor allem die Kaffeebecher. Ich möchte auch so große Kaffeeimer haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das iss doch kein Kaffeee ... das iss doch irgendso nen Power Drink??


----------



## Daretina (25. März 2009)

Fizzgigg schrieb:


> dann klebste halt Federn rum,dann hast du und die Katze Beschäftigung...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hab keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die vögel sind bei dem regen aus ^^ naja muss menne halt in tierladen fahren xD kosten ja nur 6 euro die dinger ^^ 10 müsten dann die woche über halten xD 

bzw ne o_O freitag kommt das katzenbaby ^^ need more xD

@Freyen
die kaffebecher ^^ davon hab i 4 xD nur auch die sind schnell leer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

So,bin dann hier mall off mann ließt sich die Tage bay bay ihr lieben


----------



## Daretina (25. März 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> Na so schlimm wird es schon nicht sein, wenn er das schafft, schaff ich das auch ..
> Aber ihr seid leider so schwer zu finden!
> 
> 
> ...



sagen wir so ich bin im mom krank ^^ sitze nur zuhause nerve meinen menne per email 

er muss morgens den kaffee hier hinstellen xD von redbull net zu reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

klar is das nen energie drink =) hier gibts die auch in literflaschen xD aber das is nich so stylisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn ich nur wüste wie ich an ihren job komme >.< wäre die glücklichste frau der welt xD

hab ne computer und ne medizin ausbildung xD ob das reicht ^^


----------



## Daroia (25. März 2009)

Pericolus schrieb:


> So,bin dann hier mall off mann ließt sich die Tage bay bay ihr lieben



bb du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (25. März 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> hab keine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





;D will katzenbaby haben


----------



## tahlisa (25. März 2009)

Pericolus schrieb:


> So,bin dann hier mall off mann ließt sich die Tage bay bay ihr lieben




BB


----------



## Love-Coast (25. März 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> Ich will ein Mädchen wie sie als Freundin, aber bitte rothaarig!



Wieso gerade rothaarig? Kleiner Fetishismus für Briten?Zu viel Pumuckel geguckt oder einfach nur Sympathisant von rothaarigen Frauen? =P


----------



## bartman223 (25. März 2009)

noch 10 min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freyen (25. März 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> die kaffebecher ^^ davon hab i 4 xD nur auch die sind schnell leer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hatte gehofft die würden etwas länger halten als meine normal-size Tasse ^^


----------



## Daretina (25. März 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> ;D will katzenbaby haben



kleiner siam kater xD kostet meinen menne nur 800 euro ^^


----------



## Nisbo (25. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> *heul* is man mit 27 schon zu alt oder was?



Mann = Nein
Frau = Ja 

*duck und weg* (selber 33 ist)


----------



## Mikolomeus (25. März 2009)

Love-Coast schrieb:


> Wieso gerade rothaarig? Kleiner Fetishismus für Briten?Zu viel Pumuckel geguckt oder einfach nur Sympathisant von rothaarigen Frauen? =P



pumuckel is kuuuhl ^^


----------



## bartman223 (25. März 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> pumuckel is kuuuhl ^^


 lol ^^


----------



## Daretina (25. März 2009)

Freyen schrieb:


> Ich hatte gehofft die würden etwas länger halten als meine normal-size Tasse ^^




paahh der wird noch nichma kalt da drinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so schnell is der leer


----------



## bartman223 (25. März 2009)

glaubt ihr in 10min gehn die server wieder on ^^?


----------



## Daretina (25. März 2009)

bartman223 schrieb:


> glaubt ihr in 10min gehn die server wieder on ^^?




glaubst du an den weinachtsmann?


----------



## djbarti (25. März 2009)

> (Pseudo)wissenschaftliche Studien haben ergeben, dass junge Männer mit "älteren" Frauen die intelligenteren Kinder in die Welt setzen jester.gif




jetzt weis ich wieso meine kinder so gut sind^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StilleQuelle (25. März 2009)

bartman223 schrieb:


> glaubt ihr in 10min gehn die server wieder on ^^?




der erfahrung nach eher nicht....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (25. März 2009)

Ich hab 'ne Zwiebel auf'm Kopf.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (25. März 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> glaubst du an den weinachtsmann?


jaa aber nur an den der gc bringt ;D
Bin Süchtig aus Beruf ;D


----------



## Daroia (25. März 2009)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Mann = Nein
> Frau = Ja
> 
> *duck und weg* (selber 33 ist)



steinigt ihn/sie!!!


----------



## Freyen (25. März 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> paahh der wird noch nichma kalt da drinne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mein Beileid, ich fühle mit dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es sollte nimmerleere Kaffeebecher geben!


----------



## axinja (25. März 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> glaubst du an den weinachtsmann?




Gibs den etwa nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (25. März 2009)

Apuh schrieb:


> Ich hab 'ne Zwiebel auf'm Kopf....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lass mich raten, du bist n Doener?


----------



## Tyraila (25. März 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> kleiner siam kater xD kostet meinen menne nur 800 euro ^^







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich klau deine mini kitty dann *hrhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## DartHR (25. März 2009)

Stimmt es eigentlich das die Bücher in Dalaran nach einenm neustart direkt rum liegen ?=)


----------



## Nisbo (25. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> steinigt ihn/sie!!!




Ich bin ein "ihn" *g*
aber keine Angst Du bist bestimmt noch knackig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druda (25. März 2009)

das dauert noch etwas mit den Servern, werd gleich mal die Wii anschmeißen und etwas Zelda'n.
im TV läuft gleich ja nichts mehr -.-


----------



## bartman223 (25. März 2009)

DER WEIHNACHTSMANN BRINGT GAMECARDS !!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (25. März 2009)

Freyen schrieb:


> Mein Beileid, ich fühle mit dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*dafür* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich glaub auch die würd ich leer bekommen o_O

kaffebecher ham die angewohnheit erst dann leer zu sein wenn man bewust nen schluck kaffee trinken will ^^

@ Tyraila 
wag es dich o_O ich speer dich in den sarg und schick dich zu Gibs!


----------



## Daroia (25. März 2009)

bartman223 schrieb:


> DER WEIHNACHTSMANN BRINGT GAMECARDS !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie sagt mein Mann immer: Caps is cruise control for cool... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (25. März 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> das dauert noch etwas mit den Servern, werd gleich mal die Wii anschmeißen und etwas Zelda'n.
> im TV läuft gleich ja nichts mehr -.-



mhm ja ... ich spiel .. fütter mein kind ... ^^


----------



## Legoilias (25. März 2009)

Ich will nicht stören aber paar Server gehen wieder!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (25. März 2009)

Legoilias schrieb:


> Ich will nicht stören aber paar Server gehen wieder!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das glaubst du doch selber net o_O


----------



## Terrorizer (25. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Wie sagt mein Mann immer: Caps is cruise control for cool...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der war gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thalak (25. März 2009)

Doch, die ersten sind wieder da.


----------



## Legoilias (25. März 2009)

Doch! Aber Lothar ist noch down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freyen (25. März 2009)

Stimmt gerade ausprobiert, einige sind wieder oben.


----------



## Daretina (25. März 2009)

och is doch gerad so schön hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


war aber letzte woche auch so xD ich war dann on und keiner kam mehr rein ^^


----------



## Tyraila (25. März 2009)

Legoilias schrieb:


> Ich will nicht stören aber paar Server gehen wieder!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



=)


----------



## Darequi (25. März 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> hab ne computer und ne medizin ausbildung xD ob das reicht ^^


Wenn du dann noch das gewisse etwas hast, und dann brauchst du natürlich noch ööhhmm .. aber ja .. 
frag mal beim NCIS nach !





Love-Coast schrieb:


> Wieso gerade rothaarig? Kleiner Fetishismus für Briten?Zu viel Pumuckel geguckt oder einfach nur Sympathisant von rothaarigen Frauen? =P


Jungs mögen Blondinen, Männer mögen Brünette und Götter lieben rothaarige Frauen ;-)
Und ehrlich, es gibt keine besseren Frauen als naturrothaarige Frauen mit vielen Sommersprossen, heller Haut und und  .. ehm, das gehört hier nich hin ... achja, und grünen Augen ... 

@ Nicht an Pumuckl, sondern eher : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Server geht wieder .. direkt mal reingeh .. ich les noch mit ...


----------



## mgfhaki (25. März 2009)

korrekt, server werden gerade alle wieder hochgefahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (25. März 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> Wenn du dann noch das gewisse etwas hast, und dann brauchst du natürlich noch ööhhmm .. aber ja ..
> frag mal beim NCIS nach !




wenn die net so weit weg währen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich schreib gibs ma an ob er ne 2te abby will xD


----------



## Freyen (25. März 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> och is doch gerad so schön hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich finds hier gerade auch schöner ^^
Lassen wir die Server mal Server sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich glaub ne zweite Abby schafft sogar Gibs xD


----------



## Daretina (25. März 2009)

Freyen schrieb:


> Ich finds hier gerade auch schöner ^^
> Lassen wir die Server mal Server sein
> 
> 
> ...




hihi meinst? xD ich würd mich super mit abby verstehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur ob wir dann produktiv arbeiten is die frage ^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (25. März 2009)

ich bleib aufjeden fall noch solange da bis zum close...

fg


----------



## tiggle83 (25. März 2009)

server sind online? dann ist gleich der login server offline 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (25. März 2009)

tiggle83 schrieb:


> server sind online? dann ist gleich der login server offline
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so siehts jeden mittwoch aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freyen (25. März 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> hihi meinst? xD ich würd mich super mit abby verstehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe, solange genug Kaffee da ist, kann immer produktiv gearbeitet werden. 
Muß Gibs eben noch ne Hilfskraft extra zum Kaffeekochen einstellen xD


----------



## Daretina (25. März 2009)

hehe das dann wieder ne gute zeit zum farmen ^^ 

könnten auch behaubten die server sind noch off vieleicht bleibts dann offen ^^


ne nich kaffee energiedrinks bringen mehr :> und is weniger arbeit als kaffee kochen ^^


----------



## Daroia (25. März 2009)

ich sollte mal meinen Benutzertitel aendern faellt mir grad so auf -.-


----------



## tiggle83 (25. März 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> hehe das dann wieder ne gute zeit zum farmen ^^
> 
> könnten auch behaubten die server sind noch off vieleicht bleibts dann offen ^^
> 
> ...



ja genau...gerad kam die meldung die server werden nochmal runter gefahren.
der praktikant ist über ein stromkabel gestolpert und suchen sie es!


----------



## schmiedemeister (25. März 2009)

Server sind on!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Love-Coast (25. März 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> Wenn du dann noch das gewisse etwas hast, und dann brauchst du natürlich noch ööhhmm .. aber ja ..
> frag mal beim NCIS nach !
> 
> 
> ...




Das gibt mir jetzt zu denken... Ich hatte früher nur blonde Freundinen...mittlerweile hab ich schon zu Brünetten bzw dunkelhaarigen gewechselt... Du machst mir Angst oO


----------



## Daroia (25. März 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> Wenn du dann noch das gewisse etwas hast, und dann brauchst du natürlich noch ööhhmm .. aber ja ..
> frag mal beim NCIS nach !
> 
> 
> ...



Hm Sommersprossen und gruene Augen hab ich.... nur bin ich net hellhaeutig und auch net rothaarig XD


----------



## Darequi (25. März 2009)

Love-Coast schrieb:


> Das gibt mir jetzt zu denken... Ich hatte früher nur blonde Freundinen...mittlerweile hab ich schon zu Brünetten bzw dunkelhaarigen gewechselt... Du machst mir Angst oO


Du wirst auch deinen Weg zu den besten Frauen der Welt finden!!


----------



## Daretina (25. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Hm Sommersprossen und gruene Augen hab ich.... nur bin ich net hellhaeutig und auch net rothaarig XD




hab sommersprossen und blaue augen xD bin hellhäutig aber hab braun-rote haare xD bzw lila gefärbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



glaub auf seine beschreibung passen keine frauen xD außer pipi ^^


----------



## tahlisa (25. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Hm Sommersprossen und gruene Augen hab ich.... nur bin ich net hellhaeutig und auch net rothaarig XD




Macht doch Nix^^


----------



## Druda (25. März 2009)

ehm ja..und Kel'thuzad ist wieder verschwunden, war ja klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (25. März 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> Du wirst auch deinen Weg zu den besten Frauen der Welt finden!!



antwort zu deiner signatur darequi:

Ja wird er - also nicht ausloggen* und auch nicht twinken!

mfg


----------



## Darequi (25. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Hm Sommersprossen und gruene Augen hab ich.... nur bin ich net hellhaeutig und auch net rothaarig XD



bist ja noch nicht einmal richtig hellblond xD 
Aber trotz deiner Haarfarbe und deines Alters gehst du noch als "süss" durch ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw. Die Nanny auf VOX


----------



## Daroia (25. März 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> antwort zu deiner signatur darequi:
> 
> Ja wird er - also nicht sterben und auch nicht twinken!
> 
> mfg



du meinst eher nicht ausloggen und nicht twinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (25. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> du meinst eher nicht ausloggen und nicht twinken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



verdammt stimmt :'(


----------



## Darequi (25. März 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> hab sommersprossen und blaue augen xD bin hellhäutig aber hab braun-rote haare xD bzw lila gefärbt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also 2x hab ich schon Glück gehabt ... 
p.s. Hast nen Foto mit Orginal Haarfarbe? Dann schau ich mal nach xD


----------



## Druda (25. März 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> bist ja noch nicht einmal richtig hellblond xD
> Aber trotz deiner Haarfarbe und deines Alters gehst du noch als "süss" durch ...
> 
> 
> ...



Nanny muss nicht sein, aber nun kommt nichts mehr, also wieder bis 12:20Uhr warten und auf Kabel 1 schalten. KooooQ


----------



## Daroia (25. März 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> bist ja noch nicht einmal richtig hellblond xD
> Aber trotz deiner Haarfarbe und deines Alters gehst du noch als "süss" durch ...
> 
> 
> ...



nee bin dunkelblond... aber is scho sehr dunkles blond XD

soll ich des jetzt wirklich als Kompliment auffassen? XD


----------



## Daroia (25. März 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> Also 2x hab ich schon Glück gehabt ...
> p.s. Hast nen Foto mit Orginal Haarfarbe? Dann schau ich mal nach xD




brauchste net XD bin married sogar with children XD


----------



## tahlisa (25. März 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> Also 2x hab ich schon Glück gehabt ...
> p.s. Hast nen Foto mit Orginal Haarfarbe? Dann schau ich mal nach xD




loool


----------



## Daretina (25. März 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> Also 2x hab ich schon Glück gehabt ...
> p.s. Hast nen Foto mit Orginal Haarfarbe? Dann schau ich mal nach xD




ömm die hab ich seit 5 jahren nimmer ^^ is immer lila =)


----------



## Fizzgigg (25. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> brauchste net XD bin married sogar with children XD


für manche ein grund,aber kein hinderniss ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Love-Coast (25. März 2009)

Miko dein Gildenname gefällt mir =P


----------



## Daroia (25. März 2009)

Fizzgigg schrieb:


> für manche ein grund,aber kein hinderniss ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja fuer manche, aber fuer mich isses n grund UND ein hinderniss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darequi (25. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> brauchste net XD bin married sogar with children XD


das ist schön, das weiss ich, aber schau du doch gerade noch einmal ebend schnell, welche Dame ich da zitiert habe ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Daretina schrieb:


> ömm die hab ich seit 5 jahren nimmer ^^ is immer lila =)


Würd ich zur Not auch noch akzeptieren 
(Vorrausgesetzt du hast nicht den Körperbau einer Draenei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (25. März 2009)

Love-Coast schrieb:


> Miko dein Gildenname gefällt mir =P



dankoo ^^


----------



## Daroia (25. März 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> das ist schön, das weiss ich, aber schau du doch gerade noch einmal ebend schnell, welche Dame ich da zitiert habe ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ROFL ich hab da iwas durcheinander gebracht... jaja zuwenig schlaf und so SRY XD


----------



## Fizzgigg (25. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> ja fuer manche, aber fuer mich isses n grund UND ein hinderniss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bin deiner meinung...


----------



## Love-Coast (25. März 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> dankoo ^^
> musst aber minimalistig danken - ers der gilden gründer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja wer seinen Char schon so nennt der sollte seine Gilde au nicht anders nennen...why not =P
Gibts auch irgendeine Besonderheit in der Gilde?


----------



## Daroia (25. März 2009)

so kleine is im bett, mittagsschlaf und so, ich hau mich auch noch ne std hin... bis naechsten mittwoch dann... baba


----------



## Darequi (25. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> so kleine is im bett, mittagsschlaf und so, ich hau mich auch noch ne std hin... bis naechsten mittwoch dann... baba



So schlafe sie wohl, wehrte Dame 

und np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @ verlesen


----------



## Natsumee (25. März 2009)

mip mip re von der langweiligen sitzung -.-


----------



## tahlisa (25. März 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> so kleine is im bett, mittagsschlaf und so, ich hau mich auch noch ne std hin... bis naechsten mittwoch dann... baba




bb und machs gut


----------



## Mikolomeus (25. März 2009)

Love-Coast schrieb:


> Naja wer seinen Char schon so nennt der sollte seine Gilde au nicht anders nennen...why not =P
> Gibts auch irgendeine Besonderheit in der Gilde?



ääähm ich sag nur - extrem viel F.U.N ^^
naja und das raiden natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## XerroX (25. März 2009)

Juhu ... die Server sind wieder da :-)


----------



## Mikolomeus (25. März 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mip mip re von der langweiligen sitzung -.-



wäbä


----------



## Mikolomeus (25. März 2009)

---------@Midday Eating------------


----------



## Natsumee (25. März 2009)

dänkä


----------



## Natsumee (25. März 2009)

naja eh gleich wieder weg essen^^


----------



## Pentu (25. März 2009)

naja is bald mittag und ich hock auf arbeit

*kaffeekanne rum reicht*


----------



## Freyen (25. März 2009)

@Pentu: *Kaffeekanne entgegennehm sicheinschenk und dankend weiterreich*

Naja, allmählich schläft der Thread ein ^^
Bis nächsten Mittwoch und guten Hunger.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (25. März 2009)

Sitz auch auf der Arbeit, noch sechs Stunden vor mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nu ist Mittagspause, ich geh mal vor die Tür eine rauchen und verabschiede vorsichtshalber schonmal mich aus dem Thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (25. März 2009)

bin wieda daaahaaaa


----------



## Dyralie (1. April 2009)

Erster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (1. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Erster
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



2ter ^^


----------



## Dyralie (1. April 2009)

und wenn ich nicht so müde wäre, hätte ich vielleicht eher herausgefunden, wie man die Moderatoren direkt anspricht und der Threat wäre früher geöffnet worden ..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (1. April 2009)

Morgen ^^ alles fit?


----------



## Greshnak (1. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> und wenn ich nicht so müde wäre, hätte ich vielleicht eher herausgefunden, wie man die Moderatoren direkt anspricht und der Threat wäre früher geöffnet worden .....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich denk ma ne pm oder?


----------



## Bobbysir (1. April 2009)

1 april und das auf ein mittwoch !

was uns da alles erwartet ???


----------



## Pereace2010 (1. April 2009)

Bobbysir schrieb:


> 1 april und das auf ein mittwoch !
> 
> was uns da alles erwartet ???



Einiges ^^ mal abwarten aber ich denke es könnte ein lustiger und nervenaufreibender Tag werden


----------



## Dyralie (1. April 2009)

Und ich hab Geburtstag und das ist kein Aprilscherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - auch wenns mir keiner glauben wird, geht mir meist so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (1. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Und ich hab Geburtstag und das ist kein Aprilscherz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## tiggle83 (1. April 2009)

moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narisa (1. April 2009)

Ich seh schon, heute steht dann da, dass die Server nie wieder hochgefahren werden.

Alle, die dann mal wieder verschlafen haben, dass heute 1. April ist, bewerfen jede mögliche Forumsart mit flames, wie Blizz nur soetwas tun kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. April 2009)

Traugott_Dudu schrieb:


> Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - hab heut auch frei (danke an meinen Chef 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Pereace2010 (1. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   das ist sehr gut möglich.


----------



## valibaba (1. April 2009)

Heute kommt der Patch!!! gaaaaaaanz sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (1. April 2009)

wow der theard is entlich auf =) 

sagt mal wird bei euch das forum auch so doof angezeigt das ihr unten die beiträge anklicken müsst? oder hab i iwas verstellt oO


----------



## Dyralie (1. April 2009)

Naja, vielleicht kommt heut ein patch, mit dem man bis lvl 85 kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaSeXeS (1. April 2009)

hmm, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^ Push


----------



## Dyralie (1. April 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> wow der theard is entlich auf =)



Nachdem ich rausgefunden hatte, wie man nen Moderator direkt anschreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - hatte der doch glatt vergessen, den Threat aufzumachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightroad (1. April 2009)

schon wer nen blindgänger gefunden bei blizzard wie letztes jahr ?


----------



## Narisa (1. April 2009)

und dann wird Arthas freigeschaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne, aber die Server sind ja noch bis 11Uhr down, dauert also noch ein wenig


----------



## Pereace2010 (1. April 2009)

Lol xD oder blizzard nerft die Kosten fürs Epic fliegen auf 200g! Hab ich so gehört.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pegasos (1. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Naja, vielleicht kommt heut ein patch, mit dem man bis lvl 85 kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie ich dachte bis 90  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. April 2009)

Pegasos schrieb:


> Wie ich dachte bis 90
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne, das kann man mit dem neuen Addon, das auch heute rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amenna (1. April 2009)

Da hat man mal vor einer Klausur schön frei, da muss es ein Mittwoch sein :/

hin und her gerissen zwischen lernen und... warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaSeXeS (1. April 2009)

was meint ihr kommt heute patch 3.1? 
und was hat es so mit dem 1.april an sich, die denken sich bestimmt was aus^^


----------



## tiggle83 (1. April 2009)

lol ich bin gerad auf der youtube seite und wollt ma gucken ob dort noch musik videos gibt (auf eins live wurd gesagt die dürfen keine mehr spielen wegen gema usw(wohl aprilscherz)
jedenfalls ist auf der seite ALLES auf dem kopf gestellt xD


----------



## Baloron (1. April 2009)

Moin Leute.
Ich wünsch euch allen einen besseren Morgen als ich hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
denkt mein Fraule doch glatt an den ersten April.
Ergebniss: Wie jeden Morgen ein liebes "steh auf Schatz, der Kaffee ist fertig"
                 Ich ah cool, so kann der Tag beginnen. *Tiefen Zug aus der Tasse nehm*
                 Ahhhh, SALZ!!!

So, das Salz wird evtl ein paar von euch den Morgen versüßen und ich hol mir nun erstmal guten Kaffee



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. April 2009)

Amenna schrieb:


> Da hat man mal vor einer Klausur schön frei, da muss es ein Mittwoch sein :/
> 
> hin und her gerissen zwischen lernen und... warten
> 
> ...



Kannste doch verbinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narisa (1. April 2009)

wird bestimmt was lustiges, mit dem keiner rechnet^^


so, bin dann mal ein Semmerl essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tiggle83 (1. April 2009)

Baloron schrieb:


> Moin Leute.
> Ich wünsch euch allen einen besseren Morgen als ich hatte
> 
> 
> ...



deine frau hat humor ^^

muss mir für meine beste auch noch was ausdenken


----------



## Amenna (1. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Kannste doch verbinden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



während ich warte lernen? verdammt ^^ das klingt nicht verkehrt


----------



## Pereace2010 (1. April 2009)

Hab heute morgen auch schon gesehen das WOw jetzt ab 18 ist *kicher*


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

aprilscherz = Server fahren heute pünktlich hoch

die mods verpennen es jede woche -.-


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (1. April 2009)

Traugott_Dudu schrieb:


> Lol xD oder blizzard nerft die Kosten fürs Epic fliegen auf 200g! Hab ich so gehört.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja....aber alle die reiten 300 bereits erworben haben erhalten die mehrkosten von 4800g zurück. das gold wird dir per post zugeschickt......demnach ists ja wieder ausgeglichen


----------



## Daretina (1. April 2009)

oh mist hab noch keinen aprilscherz für meinen menne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das der 1ste april immer so plötzlich kommen muss >.<


----------



## Dyralie (1. April 2009)

Amenna schrieb:


> während ich warte lernen? verdammt ^^ das klingt nicht verkehrt






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ist ja noch früh am Morgen, da kann man sowas schon mal vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (1. April 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> ja....aber alle die reiten 300 bereits erworben haben erhalten die mehrkosten von 4800g zurück. das gold wird dir per post zugeschickt......demnach ists ja wieder ausgeglichen




Meinetwegen ^^ dann kann ich es mir gleich mit allen chars kaufen *freu*


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> oh mist hab noch keinen aprilscherz für meinen menne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



braucht man ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baloron (1. April 2009)

Amenna schrieb:


> während ich warte lernen? verdammt ^^ das klingt nicht verkehrt



Ich wusste dass sich wer findet, der des funny findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die soll mal warten bis Sie heut aus der Arbeit kommt, zu mir komm 
gleich n paar Studi-Kollegen und da fällt uns doch gemeinsam sicher was dolles ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit meint ich hätt des falsche zitiert....und sie hat recht!
Aber der Kollege der sich über den Humor meiner besseren (?) Hälfte freute weiß sicher wen ich meine^^


----------



## RaSeXeS (1. April 2009)

mal ne frage, sieht das bei euch auch jetzt so anderst aus???
bei mir stehen die neuen Beiträge nun so da:


Beiträge in diesem Thema
- mgh   Ist heute Mittwoch und dein Server ist down?   18.04.2007, 17:58
- - Freyen   @Pentu: *Kaffeekanne entgegennehm sicheinschenk un...   25.03.2009, 12:35
- - aufgeraucht   Sitz auch auf der Arbeit, noch sechs Stunden vor m...   25.03.2009, 12:47
- - Mikolomeus   bin wieda daaahaaaa   25.03.2009, 12:53
- - Dyralie   Erster   vor 16 Minuten
|- - Greshnak   ZITAT(Dyralie @ 1.04.2009, 09:27) Erster ...   vor 15 Minuten
- - Dyralie   und wenn ich nicht so müde wäre, hätte ich viellei...   vor 14 Minuten
|- - Greshnak   ZITAT(Dyralie @ 1.04.2009, 09:29) und wen...   vor 13 Minuten
- - Traugott_Dudu   Morgen ^^ alles fit?   vor 13 Minuten
- - Bobbysir   1 april und das auf ein mittwoch ! was uns da...   vor 12 Minuten
|- - Traugott_Dudu   ZITAT(Bobbysir @ 1.04.2009, 08:31) 1 apri...   vor 11 Minuten
- - Dyralie   Und ich hab Geburtstag und das ist kein Aprilscher...   vor 10 Minuten
|- - Traugott_Dudu   ZITAT(Dyralie @ 1.04.2009, 08:33) Und ich...   vor 10 Minuten


Anstatt wie früher schön untereinander was viel übersichtlicher war, kann man das umstellen???


----------



## Daretina (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> braucht man ja nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja unser katzenbaby hat sich einen geleistet >.< heute nacht um 3 uhr.. er hat uns guten morgen gesagt und nimmer in ruhegelassen ^^


----------



## Daretina (1. April 2009)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> mal ne frage, sieht das bei euch auch jetzt so anderst aus???
> bei mir stehen die neuen Beiträge nun so da:
> 
> 
> ...



das prob hatte ich auch. schau oben unter neues thema die einstellungen ^^ da kannst von übersicht auf normal stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pie (1. April 2009)

Aha wen epic mount nurnoch 400 kostet bin ich Gott Ironie=off


----------



## Needed (1. April 2009)

guten morgen leute =)


----------



## Amenna (1. April 2009)

Baloron schrieb:


> Ich wusste dass sich wer findet, der des funny findet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hättest du nicht editieren brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man konnte sich das schon gut denken.


----------



## Dyralie (1. April 2009)

*Kuchen für alle in die Mitte stell*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaSeXeS (1. April 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> das prob hatte ich auch. schau oben unter neues thema die einstellungen ^^ da kannst von übersicht auf normal stellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm, war das jetzt ein aprilscherz?^^
bzw. wo genau bei den einstellungen? *g*


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

kann leider grad net helfen hatte sowas nie geschaft^^


----------



## Dyralie (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> die mods verpennen es jede woche -.-



Nächsten Mittwoch weiß ich das gleich früh, wie ich die erinnern kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Nächsten Mittwoch weiß ich das gleich früh, wie ich die erinnern kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach die schlafen eh bis 9 uhr oder so^^


----------



## Dyralie (1. April 2009)

*Sich nen Kaffee hol*


----------



## Snolyn (1. April 2009)

moin allerseits


----------



## Minakos (1. April 2009)

Sehr gut, die Login-Server sind immerhin wieder online  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (1. April 2009)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> hmm, war das jetzt ein aprilscherz?^^
> bzw. wo genau bei den einstellungen? *g*



ne war keiner. scrol mal ganz hoch da hast dann rechts neues Thema. da drunter is nen dropdown menü wo einstellungen steht. dein Übersicht müste fett gedruckt sein. dadrunter steht dann normal einfach draufklicken ^^


----------



## Leiriope (1. April 2009)

man vergeht die zeit heute langsam hab schon alle fenster geputzt vor langeweile und es iss immer noch nicht elf *heul* ich werd noch zum putzteufel heut


----------



## WeRkO (1. April 2009)

Oh man, sie sind doooooown *heul*. Da hat man mal wieder Lust auf WoW und dann sowas =/
Ich glaub ich saug die Wohnung durch -.-


----------



## Dyralie (1. April 2009)

Leiriope schrieb:


> man vergeht die zeit heute langsam hab schon alle fenster geputzt vor langeweile und es iss immer noch nicht elf *heul* ich werd noch zum putzteufel heut



willste bei meinen Fenstern weitermachen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bräuchten auch mal wieder eine Putzzeit und ich hab so null Bock auf putzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leiriope (1. April 2009)

och wenn du mir sagst wo putz ich dir die fenster  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. April 2009)

Morgähn O_ò


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

naja mir egal ob server down sind muss eh arbeiten^^


----------



## Dyralie (1. April 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Oh man, sie sind doooooown *heul*. Da hat man mal wieder Lust auf WoW und dann sowas =/
> Ich glaub ich saug die Wohnung durch -.-



Geht mir jeden Mittwoch so - hab immer ausgerechnet Mittwochs früh frei und muss nachmittags arbeiten - Kids und Mann sind aus dem Haus und ich kann net in Ruhe spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Leiriope schrieb:


> och wenn du mir sagst wo putz ich dir die fenster
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man das ist ein Angebot, wie weit hast es denn nach Franken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Relief (1. April 2009)

Jap muss ich auch, aber grad erst mal nen Kaffee trinken und nebenher was lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis ich heute abend wider @ home bin sind sie Hoffentlich wider on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leiriope (1. April 2009)

franken viel zu weit mit baby und babyhund werd ichs dann wohl nicht packen das heißt du musst doch selber putzen ätsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pegasos (1. April 2009)

01.04.2009 09:53 Uhr 

Wie wir einer offiziellen Pressemitteilung entnehmen konnten wird es ab dem 01.06.2009 zusätzlich zu den normalen WoW-Realms nun auch endlich World of Warcraft Classic Server geben. Hier gilt ein Levelcap von 60, die beiden Rassen Draenei und Blutelfen sind nicht auswählbar und auch die neuen Berufe werdet Ihr hier nicht finden, ebenso wie alle Talent- und Skilländerungen die mit und nach Burning Crusade kamen. Auch Gegenstände die erst in der Scherbenwelt und Northrend zu bekommen sind werden nicht im Spiel sein ebenso wird sich hier Dalaran wieder Nahe Unterstadt befinden und Naxxramas wieder in den östlichen Pestländern. Es wird natürlich nicht möglich sein Charaktere auf die Classic-Realms zu transferieren, alle Classic-Fans werden also mit Level 1 starten. 

Wegen des nun reduzierten Contents hat sich Blizzard entschieden das Spielen auf den Classic-Realms Free2Play zu gestalten, Ihr könnt also für Mau die gute alte World of Warcraft Zeit nachleben, falls Ihr selbst nicht zu den langjährigen Spielern gehört.

Ich persönlich warte ja schon lange auf eine WoW-Classic Meldung und freue mich schon jetzt die gute alte Zeit nochmal aufleben lassen zu können, ganz ohne Todesritter, Hordenpaladine und chronisch laggenden Servern.

Quelle:
Offizielle Pressemitteilung    http://www.allvatar.com/news/index.php?p=d...ls&nid=4833

Soviel zum 1te april  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilicia (1. April 2009)

Hach ja der gute Mittwoch Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Ich war ja schon ewig nimmer On wenn die server frisch oben sind..! 
Oho oho! ;D


----------



## Dyralie (1. April 2009)

Leiriope schrieb:


> franken viel zu weit mit baby und babyhund werd ichs dann wohl nicht packen das heißt du musst doch selber putzen ätsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*buähhh* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dabei könnte dein Hund dann mit meinem spielen und ich pass derweilen aufs Baby auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (1. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, ich hoffe mal das BLizz au noch nen dollen Scherz bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilicia (1. April 2009)

Und wo ist Blizz sein Aprilscherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? Will was seeehn!


----------



## Leitungswasser (1. April 2009)

jaja... ach es wäre so schön, classic-zeiten.... *träum*...


----------



## Daretina (1. April 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Naja, ich hoffe mal das BLizz au noch nen dollen Scherz bringt
> ...



mir hat blizz heut morgen scho gesagt das mein pw nich stimmt xD (es war richtig ^^)


----------



## Mozee (1. April 2009)

Bei den classic server steht aber nicht das der todesritter nicht zur auswahl steht oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Mozee schrieb:


> Bei den classic server steht aber nicht das der todesritter nicht zur auswahl steht oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hoffe net und

ist eh fake


----------



## Lilicia (1. April 2009)

Doch les nochmal genau das steht da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. April 2009)

Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

heute ist der erste April ihr gurken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und free2play?

blizzard? niemals^^


----------



## Minakos (1. April 2009)

Hier ist irgendwie eine unheimliche Stille 
/vote4 Spamm


----------



## WeRkO (1. April 2009)

stimmt! das sagt sogar mein kalender


----------



## Dyralie (1. April 2009)

Jeah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber trotzdem stehts da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch wenns ein Aprilscherz ist, so wie ich einer bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HFMWolle (1. April 2009)

Moin Moin,

die Ruhe vor dem Sturm wird das sein.


----------



## Baloron (1. April 2009)

@den Fensterputzteufel: Wie weit wärs nach Oberbayern?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wär schon Klasse. Als Gegenleistung biete ich ne ansonsten saubere Wohnung zum Kaffee und Kuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. April 2009)

Heute is der 1.4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also Lasst euch Nich Verarschen Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Jeah
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja^^


will trotzdem classic^^


----------



## Dyralie (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja^^
> 
> 
> will trotzdem classic^^



Bin erst seit 3 Monaten dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - bin ein so genannter Späteinsteiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann also nur da nix zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pegasos (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja^^
> 
> 
> will trotzdem classic^^



Träum weiter man dat is nen fake  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (1. April 2009)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Mjuu (1. April 2009)

Ulduar wäre doch was schönes heute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

oh oke^^

naja me seit über 3 jahre^^


da waren noch krieger krieger  mages mage priester priester e.t.c.^^


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Pegasos schrieb:


> Träum weiter man dat is nen fake
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich weis das fake ist 

ah ja deine sig ist glaub zu lang^^


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Mahlzeit




hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (1. April 2009)

Pegasos schrieb:


> Träum weiter man dat is nen fake
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es soll aber keiner sein *sniff*

achja, deine sig is zu groß


----------



## Daroia (1. April 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> Ulduar wäre doch was schönes heute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kommt heut eh net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PTR's waren ja noch am laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onkeljason (1. April 2009)

wööö is klar das ich mittwochs krank werde...

und zum aprilscherz: schon schade....son 60ger server würde schon rocken...vorallem währe es dann ma bissl anspruchsvoll
...jojo dafür würd ich meine zwei 80ger sicher hergeben^^

mfg und nurnoch ne halbe stunde^^


----------



## Dyralie (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> oh oke^^
> 
> naja me seit über 3 jahre^^
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Öhm..... und was sind sie jetzt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fühle mich immer noch als Priesterin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (1. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Man das ist ein Angebot, wie weit hast es denn nach Franken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muha noch ne Fraenkin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onkeljason (1. April 2009)

ach ulduar wird ja wieder selber freeloot wie naxx


----------



## Leiriope (1. April 2009)

ne nix da jetzt mag ich nimmer putzen ich hab jetzt vorlange weile alles nochmal geputzt (auuser fenster) zum glück pennts baby noch und jetzt gönn ich mir erstmal nen schönen warmen tee und kekse

wobei ich echt gern fensterputze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (1. April 2009)

eigentlich wäre der beste aprilscherz der der keiner is xD alle glauben es und dann isses die wahrheit ^^


----------



## Jibrilak (1. April 2009)

guten morgen freunde des lichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (1. April 2009)

Jibrilak schrieb:


> guten morgen freunde des lichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onkeljason (1. April 2009)

@ daretina  
jo das währe nice^^


----------



## DANYDEDR (1. April 2009)

Leiriope schrieb:


> wobei ich echt gern fensterputze
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



April April oder was   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. April 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Muha noch ne Fraenkin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Klar - der schönste Teil Deutschlands 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Öhm..... und was sind sie jetzt?
> ...




Mages sind wasserspender und intbuffer
Priester sind unwichtige dinger geworden (shadow = crap) holy naja^^
krieger sind mülltonen = mischung aus dudu und pala (kann sich selber heilen wtf, spott 30 meter reichweite pala inc)  pvp skillung wurde zerstört ^^


----------



## Daroia (1. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Klar - der schönste Teil Deutschlands
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Klar - der schönste Teil Deutschlands
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




in der Schweiz haben wir die währung Franken


----------



## Treni (1. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Klar - der schönste Teil Deutschlands
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich bin franke danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> in der Schweiz haben wir die währung Franken



Joa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn sogar ne Waehrung nach uns benannt is, dann muessen wir ja gut sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onkeljason (1. April 2009)

24 minuten noch^^


----------



## Nashan (1. April 2009)

Heute auf Bereitschaft und bis jetzt noch keinen Anruf bekommen ... wie schön. Höre aber schon mein Telefon klingeln, während ich in MC Geddon killen möchte um endlich meine zweite Fessel für meinen DK zu bekommen. 

Ansonsten warte ich noch auf 1-2 Lustige Aprilscherze. Wenn ich heute nicht arbeiten muss, dann kommt in den nächsten 2 Stunden meine Freundin die leider zu viel Spaß am 1. April hat -.- ich bereite mich dann mal auf ein paar Streiche vor.


----------



## Leiriope (1. April 2009)

nix april april 

 mag ich keine dummen scherze und hab auch nie welche gemacht


----------



## Dyralie (1. April 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall!



Auch wenn die Bayerischen Besatzer net abziehen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immerhin hat eine von uns den Stoiber zu Fall gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (1. April 2009)

onkeljason schrieb:


> 24 minuten noch^^



was ist dann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buckie (1. April 2009)

Hallo sagt mal wennihr euch einloggen wollt kann man ja oben die sprache auswählen bei mir steht da kein deutsch mehr nur englisch und französich aber alles andere steht auf deutsch bei euch auch ?
muss dazusagen das ich schon seid gerstern versucht habe wow auf meine platte zubekomme ^^


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

1 stunde dan essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DANYDEDR (1. April 2009)

Leiriope schrieb:


> nix april april
> 
> mag ich keine dummen scherze und hab auch nie welche gemacht



April April? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> 1 stunde dan essen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




noch 5 stunden dann kochen ^^


----------



## Daroia (1. April 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> was ist dann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na dann sieht man endlich die Nachricht, dass die Wartungsarbeiten bis um 15 Uhr dauern XD


----------



## onkeljason (1. April 2009)

hm es gibts doch allerhand funserver....da muss es doch einen geben der nur bis lv 60 geht...ach ich träum schon wieder *gg*


----------



## Menthos (1. April 2009)

Morgen leute, was geht ab ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. April 2009)

Menthos schrieb:


> Morgen leute, was geht ab ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nix geht ab, hält alles fest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grukna (1. April 2009)

> Morgen leute, was geht ab ?



Warten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (1. April 2009)

onkeljason schrieb:


> hm es gibts doch allerhand funserver....da muss es doch einen geben der nur bis lv 60 geht...ach ich träum schon wieder *gg*



Ich könnte ja jez verraten das ich noch auf nem 1.12.1 server spiele, tu ich aber nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, gief realms back unso, aktuell sind insgesamt 5 realms da, aber alle 5 off :X (ich würd sogar auf nem französischem zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

edit: ok, jez sind keine realms da


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> noch 5 stunden dann kochen ^^



in 5 stunden kochen?

isst man nicht so um 12 und dann irgenwie um 7?^^


----------



## Pegasos (1. April 2009)

Blizzard simuliert die Wirtschaftskrise
01.04.2009 (Wed), 08:00


Gold in der eigenen Tasche wird um 80% reduziert

Auch Blizzard kann sich vor der Wirtschaftskrise nicht verstecken. "Wir haben lange darüber nachgedacht und beschlossen, diese Ereignisse auch auf die virtuelle Welt zu übertragen", so CEO Mike Morhaime. "Wir wollen unsere Spieler wieder für die Wirklichkeit sensibilisieren und sehen diesen Schritt als sehr wichtig an."

Infolgedessen werden zum 3. Mai 2009 alle virtuellen Ersparnisse um 80% gemindert. Sollte jemand also 1000G in seiner Tasche haben, bleiben ihm noch 200G übrig. Es ist zweifelhaft, ob dies ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung ist, MMO-Spieler wieder auf die reale Welt aufmerksam zu machen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja jez verraten das ich noch auf nem 1.12.1 server spiele, tu ich aber nicht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




habe wohl erst jetzt angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onkeljason (1. April 2009)

echt jez @ werko?^^


----------



## Dyralie (1. April 2009)

So Leute ich geh jetzt mal Geburtstagskaffee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bis denn, spätestens nächsten Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bzw, wenn die Server doch bis 15 Uhr down bleiben dann später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiatz (1. April 2009)

ich hab langeweile... naja muss um halb1 zur arbeit, dacht ich mir fröhlich was zocken... MIST schon wieder mittwoch, das mit den tagen kann sich doch echt kein schwein merken


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Pegasos schrieb:


> Blizzard simuliert die Wirtschaftskrise
> 01.04.2009 (Wed), 08:00
> 
> 
> ...



langweilig

mahc pls deine sig kleiner oder ich muss dich melden danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DANYDEDR (1. April 2009)

Pegasos schrieb:


> Blizzard simuliert die Wirtschaftskrise
> 01.04.2009 (Wed), 08:00
> 
> 
> ...




Niemls  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (1. April 2009)

onkeljason schrieb:


> echt jez @ werko?^^



ja schon, aber das darf ich hier nicht sagen weil pserver ja verpönt sind in der community und im forum nicht geduldet werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onkeljason (1. April 2009)

der schwarze mittwoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (1. April 2009)

Pegasos schrieb:


> Blizzard simuliert die Wirtschaftskrise
> 01.04.2009 (Wed), 08:00
> 
> 
> ...




Muhaha... dann koennte ich eh net viel verlieren, bin in WoW eh chronisch pleite XD


----------



## bigenni (1. April 2009)

Pegasos schrieb:


> Blizzard simuliert die Wirtschaftskrise
> 01.04.2009 (Wed), 08:00
> 
> 
> ...





HAHA....HEUTE IST DER 1.APRIL....


----------



## DANYDEDR (1. April 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Muhaha... dann koennte ich eh net viel verlieren, bin in WoW eh chronisch pleite XD



Wäre ich im RL so reich wie bei WoW, würde ich spielen lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RazZerrR (1. April 2009)

Wartungsarbeiten und 1. April das kommt nicht gut.


----------



## Dyralie (1. April 2009)

bigenni schrieb:


> HAHA....HEUTE IST DER 1.APRIL....




Echt jetzt? Hab ich gar net gemerkt..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (1. April 2009)

blitzmerker xD

naja, so viel gold würd ich auch nicht verlieren, hab alles was irgendwie wertvoll ist in form von mats gesammelt (hab abkäufer für alles)


----------



## Daroia (1. April 2009)

DANYDEDR schrieb:


> Wäre ich im RL so reich wie bei WoW, würde ich spielen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dyralie schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Hab ich gar net gemerkt.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh, ich aber auch net....


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

mhm ich würden dan ja nur noch so 1-1.5k gold haben -.-"


----------



## Santa_Chief (1. April 2009)

und auf 1x will jeder son lustigen aprilscherz machen hahaha wie lustig -.-


----------



## Daroia (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm ich würden dan ja nur noch so 1-1.5k gold haben -.-"




Willste nich Transen? Meine Mage koennte des epische Fliegen noch vertragen XD (nich wundern, Main hat episch und so)


----------



## onkeljason (1. April 2009)

@ werko du hast post^^


----------



## Pegasos (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> langweilig
> 
> mahc pls deine sig kleiner oder ich muss dich melden danke
> 
> ...




MELD    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> in 5 stunden kochen?
> 
> isst man nicht so um 12 und dann irgenwie um 7?^^



um 12 ^^ da denkt mein menne gerad ma an die mittagspause und nich an zuhause essen xD der kommt ja erst um 17 uhr >.<


----------



## onkeljason (1. April 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Willste nich Transen? Meine Mage koennte des epische Fliegen noch vertragen XD (nich wundern, Main hat episch und so)



meine eiden chars habens nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Willste nich Transen? Meine Mage koennte des epische Fliegen noch vertragen XD (nich wundern, Main hat episch und so)



ich habe meiner ex schon irgendwie 9k gold geschenkt -.- (in der beziehung aber noch)

naja wobei 5k gold wollte ich wieder haben aber nun kann ich das wohl vergessen -.-


----------



## Santa_Chief (1. April 2009)

onkeljason schrieb:


> meine eiden chars habens nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich auch nicht...


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> um 12 ^^ da denkt mein menne gerad ma an die mittagspause und nich an zuhause essen xD der kommt ja erst um 17 uhr >.<



aso mhm

komische katze


ehm naja ich gehe in 40 min MITTAGESSEN MUAHAHAHAHA^^


und was der unterschied an Mittagspause und Mittagsessen?

isst man nicht in der Mittagspause?^^


----------



## Spiatz (1. April 2009)

bei mir hats jeder der über 70 ist und jeder weiter MUSS es sofort bekommen... Hate pennermount!


----------



## Tyraila (1. April 2009)

onkeljason schrieb:


> meine eiden chars habens nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





: ) meine schon ^^ nur bei meiner dk fehlt es noch .. hexe und jägerin haben das epic fliegen ; / aber ständig nur dailys machen mag ich net


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

morgen!

ich stell ma ne runde kaffee und paar brötchen inne mitte - so wie jeden mittwoch ^^

mfg


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Spiatz schrieb:


> bei mir hats jeder der über 70 ist und jeder weiter MUSS es sofort bekommen... Hate pennermount!



naja epic mount bringt erst ab 77 was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (1. April 2009)

onkeljason schrieb:


> meine eiden chars habens nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Autsch :/



Natsumee schrieb:


> ich habe meiner ex schon irgendwie 9k gold geschenkt -.- (in der beziehung aber noch)
> 
> naja wobei 5k gold wollte ich wieder haben aber nun kann ich das wohl vergessen -.-



Macht nix, bin ja net deine Ex XD


----------



## onkeljason (1. April 2009)

wenn mans nicht anders kennt *GG*
ich bin einfach nicht der farmer...nur das gold fürn raid haben mehr brauch ich nicht^^


----------



## DANYDEDR (1. April 2009)

Hmmmm, so langsam kommen die ersten Server wieder...

Schade, neigt sich der Mittwochs-Spam etwa schon wieder dem Ende für diese Woche?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiatz (1. April 2009)

mein dk hats auch erst mit 77 bekommen inkl dk-mount... aber meine twinks die auf 70 rumhingen (bc zeit) habens auch alle bekommen


----------



## Daroia (1. April 2009)

onkeljason schrieb:


> wenn mans nicht anders kennt *GG*
> ich bin einfach nicht der farmer...nur das gold fürn raid haben mehr brauch ich nicht^^



Joa inziwschen besorg ich mir auch nur noch die Kohle fuers Raiden... farmen war noch nie meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Santa_Chief (1. April 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> : ) meine schon ^^ nur bei meiner dk fehlt es noch .. hexe und jägerin haben das epic fliegen ; / aber ständig nur dailys machen mag ich net



tja wer zuviel zeit hat


----------



## Daretina (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aso mhm
> 
> komische katze
> 
> ...




wiso komische katze ^^ 
naja für meinen menne is mittagspause entweder sitzung oder arbeitszeit ohne das nen kunde rein kommt ^^ gegessen wird erst zuhause weil auf der arbeit keine zeit ^^

du hast deiner freundin nur 9k gold gegeben o_O
wenn ich das bei meinem menne zusammen rechne. so ca 20k gold so + chopper+ 2x epic fliegen o_O


----------



## onkeljason (1. April 2009)

oh ja die GUTEN alten 70ger-zeiten...natürlich nichts gegen die 60ger^^


----------



## Spiatz (1. April 2009)

die ersten online... WO BLEIBT BM???


----------



## Baloron (1. April 2009)

sodala....noch mal ins bad dann komm die kollegas
bis nächste woche...*wink*


----------



## Daroia (1. April 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> wiso komische katze ^^
> naja für meinen menne is mittagspause entweder sitzung oder arbeitszeit ohne das nen kunde rein kommt ^^ gegessen wird erst zuhause weil auf der arbeit keine zeit ^^
> 
> du hast deiner freundin nur 9k gold gegeben o_O
> wenn ich das bei meinem menne zusammen rechne. so ca 20k gold so + chopper+ 2x epic fliegen o_O




Irgendwas mach ich falsch... oO ich leih meinem Mann immer was ingame oO


----------



## tiggle83 (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich habe meiner ex schon irgendwie 9k gold geschenkt -.- (in der beziehung aber noch)
> 
> naja wobei 5k gold wollte ich wieder haben aber nun kann ich das wohl vergessen -.-



is doch nur spielgeld O.o


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Ich hab den Mittwochthread schon wieder verpennt.. verdammt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (1. April 2009)

Blitzmeldung: Erste Realms wieder online! Leider nicht meiner =(


----------



## Spiatz (1. April 2009)

naja dein mann is arbeiten und besorgt reallife gold... du besorgst in der zeit wow gold... so sind beide glücklich


----------



## Daretina (1. April 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Irgendwas mach ich falsch... oO ich leih meinem Mann immer was ingame oO




dito ^^ wobei im mom brauch ichs nich o_O setz die sachen mit seinem char ins ah ^^ weil ich mit dem farme und herstelle xD so hatter das gold gleich und muss mich nich immer anhandeln ^^


----------



## WeRkO (1. April 2009)

Das Anhandeln dauert auch extrem lange und ist umständlich wa :X


----------



## Spiatz (1. April 2009)

wer versteht das system nachdem blizz die server hochfährt?


----------



## onkeljason (1. April 2009)

Spiatz schrieb:


> naja dein mann is arbeiten und besorgt reallife gold... du besorgst in der zeit wow gold... so sind beide glücklich



rofl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lilithb (1. April 2009)

newsticker auf der wow-europe seite:

....Wir haben uns, nach längerem Überlegen, entschlossen alle Deathknights zu löschen und den Spielern dafür, entsprechend der erbrachten Leistung, in Level 25 Jäger umzuwandeln. Die Einführung der Todesritter hat sich nach einigen Monaten Beobachtung als großer Fehler herausgestellt. Wir bitten alle betroffenen Spieler um Verständnis. Ausdrücklich möchten wir uns an dieser Stelle bei allen Spielern entschuldigen, die keine Todesritter gespielt haben....


----------



## Daretina (1. April 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Das Anhandeln dauert auch extrem lange und ist umständlich wa :X



wenn da einer neben dir sitzt mit seinem char in if vorm ah is und ertöhnt "schau mal das könnt ich noch gebrauchen" und man genau weiß okay also muss ich nu an meinen mage gold schicken mit dem nach if weil er wieder irgentwas kaufen will >.< is das scho nervig ^^


----------



## onkeljason (1. April 2009)

hehe


----------



## Spiatz (1. April 2009)

schön wärs


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

lilithb schrieb:


> newsticker auf der wow-europe seite:
> 
> ....Wir haben uns, nach längerem Überlegen, entschlossen alle Deathknights zu löschen und den Spielern dafür, entsprechend der erbrachten Leistung, in Level 25 Jäger umzuwandeln. Die Einführung der Todesritter hat sich nach einigen Monaten Beobachtung als großer Fehler herausgestellt. Wir bitten alle betroffenen Spieler um Verständnis. Ausdrücklich möchten wir uns an dieser Stelle bei allen Spielern entschuldigen, die keine Todesritter gespielt haben....



link pls  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RazZerrR (1. April 2009)

Man kommt ja gar nicht mehr zum Hinterherlesen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja mein Server ist wieder da bis nächsten Mittwoch *g*


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> wiso komische katze ^^
> naja für meinen menne is mittagspause entweder sitzung oder arbeitszeit ohne das nen kunde rein kommt ^^ gegessen wird erst zuhause weil auf der arbeit keine zeit ^^
> 
> du hast deiner freundin nur 9k gold gegeben o_O
> wenn ich das bei meinem menne zusammen rechne. so ca 20k gold so + chopper+ 2x epic fliegen o_O



naja ich farme nie habe nen priester der schneiderei und verzauberer hat wie sol man da farmen als holy dan noch?

sagen wirs so habe ihr 2 epic fm gesponsort ich selber chronisch pleite und nur 1 epicfm^^


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

lilithb schrieb:


> newsticker auf der wow-europe seite:
> 
> ....Wir haben uns, nach längerem Überlegen, entschlossen alle Deathknights zu löschen und den Spielern dafür, entsprechend der erbrachten Leistung, in Level 25 Jäger umzuwandeln. Die Einführung der Todesritter hat sich nach einigen Monaten Beobachtung als großer Fehler herausgestellt. Wir bitten alle betroffenen Spieler um Verständnis. Ausdrücklich möchten wir uns an dieser Stelle bei allen Spielern entschuldigen, die keine Todesritter gespielt haben....



Ja... sehr witzig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (1. April 2009)

Spiatz schrieb:


> naja dein mann is arbeiten und besorgt reallife gold... du besorgst in der zeit wow gold... so sind beide glücklich



Ich besorg in der Zeit net WoW Gold... bin ja net den ganzen Tag am zocken oO Hab genug im RL zu tun XD


----------



## Spiatz (1. April 2009)

Blackmoore... roter pfeil nach unten, das macht mich sehr traurig =(


----------



## WeRkO (1. April 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> wenn da einer neben dir sitzt mit seinem char in if vorm ah is und ertöhnt "schau mal das könnt ich noch gebrauchen" und man genau weiß okay also muss ich nu an meinen mage gold schicken mit dem nach if weil er wieder irgentwas kaufen will >.< is das scho nervig ^^



Ok, in dem Fall ist es verständlich :X


----------



## onkeljason (1. April 2009)

frostwolf is off -.- -.- -.- -.-


----------



## Daroia (1. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ja... sehr witzig...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ROFL son schlechter Scherz... wenigstens bisschen ueberzeugender haette mans erwarten koennen


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Ich besorg in der Zeit net WoW Gold... bin ja net den ganzen Tag am zocken oO Hab genug im RL zu tun XD




lüge`!!!


----------



## Spiatz (1. April 2009)

z.b. dein foren avatar ändern?


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Naja.. ich warte ja noch auf den Scherz von Schneesturm..
auf den richtigen Scherz der ein bisschen glaugwürdiger ist.. ^^


----------



## Daretina (1. April 2009)

frostmourne komme ma wieder als letztes ^^ 



pewpew --->-->-->-->--> O -->-->--> o kettenblitz auf blizzz :>


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Spiatz schrieb:


> z.b. dein foren avatar ändern?



welches avatar?


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> welches avatar?



maybe yours?


----------



## onkeljason (1. April 2009)

die meisten server sind wieder da)))


----------



## Daroia (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lüge`!!!



Gar keine Luege... Klein-Kim kanns beweisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (1. April 2009)

sind sie garnich xD


----------



## WeRkO (1. April 2009)

Spiatz schrieb:


> z.b. dein foren avatar ändern?



Dat is sehr aufwändig, wenn der jetzige dir z.B. nicht gefällt musst du ihn ändern. Nach 2 Minuten oder so schreibt dich dann z.B. jmd an und sagt, dass ihm der alte Avatar besser gefiel und man es doch bitte wieder ändern soll. Dann macht mans demzuliebe und man mag den Ava immernoch nicht. Also ändert man ihn wieder (und immer so weiter) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiatz (1. April 2009)

von daroia... sie hta viel zutun... zum beispiel avatar ändern


----------



## Sinôfylâze (1. April 2009)

morgen !!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (1. April 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Dat is sehr aufwändig, wenn der jetzige dir z.B. nicht gefällt musst du ihn ändern. Nach 2 Minuten oder so schreibt dich dann z.B. jmd an und sagt, dass ihm der alte Avatar besser gefiel und man es doch bitte wieder ändern soll. Dann macht mans demzuliebe und man mag den Ava immernoch nicht. Also ändert man ihn wieder (und immer so weiter)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




man ändert nen ava wem anderen zu liebe o_O


----------



## onkeljason (1. April 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> sind sie garnich xD



"verbindung wird hergestellt"

ich glaub die wolln mich verarschen^^


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> man ändert nen ava wem anderen zu liebe o_O



Also ich mach das sicher nicht


----------



## Spiatz (1. April 2009)

"authentifizierung" WOW!!!! da komm ich ja weit


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Mein Server ist übrigens auch immernoch down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (1. April 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> man ändert nen ava wem anderen zu liebe o_O



hab ich ja geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (1. April 2009)

Spiatz schrieb:


> von daroia... sie hta viel zutun... zum beispiel avatar ändern



warum sollte ich mein Ava aendern? Oo

Hab genug zu tun mit meiner Tochter...


----------



## Spiatz (1. April 2009)

ALLE ONLINE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RaSeXeS (1. April 2009)

Spiatz schrieb:


> "authentifizierung" WOW!!!! da komm ich ja weit



so gehts mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (1. April 2009)

Spiatz schrieb:


> ALLE ONLINE!!!!!!!!!!!




nur das man net drauf kommt o_O und bei verbindung hergestellt hängenbleibt xD


----------



## onkeljason (1. April 2009)

Spiatz schrieb:


> ALLE ONLINE!!!!!!!!!!!



der schein trügt....


----------



## Mjuu (1. April 2009)

wenn das ein 1. April Scherz sein soll, er ist nicht lustig!^^


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Spiatz schrieb:


> von daroia... sie hta viel zutun... zum beispiel avatar ändern



wieso sollte sie?


----------



## WeRkO (1. April 2009)

Also ich hänge bei der Authentifizierung fest. Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, ich bin ja ich. Oder nicht?!


----------



## mgfhaki (1. April 2009)

Spiatz schrieb:


> ALLE ONLINE!!!!!!!!!!!




jo aber verbindung wird hergestellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiatz (1. April 2009)

jojo alle EU-realms on außer der login server, gz an blizz... bitte stecker rein!


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Spiatz schrieb:


> ALLE ONLINE!!!!!!!!!!!



Optische Täuschung..


----------



## mumba (1. April 2009)

Ist das eigentlich Normal das wenn man Zahlung per Lastschrift hat und der 1te des Monats auf die Mittwochswartungsarbeiten fällt, das die Abbuchung erst danach vorgenomm wird?


----------



## baschtian (1. April 2009)

Spiatz schrieb:


> ALLE ONLINE!!!!!!!!!!!



und wieso komme ich nur bis zu Authentifizerung?


----------



## Daroia (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wieso sollte sie?



wenigstens steh ich net ganz alleine auf dem Schlauch...


----------



## Daretina (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wieso sollte sie?




hmm ich hab meinen eben geändert ^^


----------



## RaSeXeS (1. April 2009)

war ja klar das was schief läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (1. April 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Also ich hänge bei der Authentifizierung fest. Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, ich bin ja ich. Oder nicht?!



Aber wenn du ich bist, bist du dann auch ich? Und andersrum auch?


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> wenn das ein 1. April Scherz sein soll, er ist nicht lustig!^^



doch pls verarscht die leute indem die server angezeigt werden aber sie eigentlich off sind -.-"^^


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> Aber wenn du ich bist, bist du dann auch ich? Und andersrum auch?



ne


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> hmm ich hab meinen eben geändert ^^



ne du hast ja immernoch die katze


----------



## Nourius (1. April 2009)

authentifizerung steht da schon 5min.....


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> wenn das ein 1. April Scherz sein soll, er ist nicht lustig!^^



o_O Mir ist bisher noch gar nicht in den Sinn gekommen, dass das ein Aprilscherz sein könnte... Das ist aber echt nicht witzig, falls das einer ist....


----------



## RaSeXeS (1. April 2009)

"Ihre Verbindung zum Server wurde unterbrochen" 


GEIL! WOOHOO! YES!


----------



## Daretina (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne du hast ja immernoch die katze




aber ne andere als vor 30 min xD
bzw vorher nen normales bild nu meine eigene katze ^^


----------



## Shadowing (1. April 2009)

meine fresse die sollen endlich mal kohle in die loginserver und ansich in die stabilität pumpen, ich kann net einloggen!

seit 3 wochen jetzt lange wartezeiten, dass suckt auch mega und dann IMMER NOCH NICHT der patch O_o wie langsam sind die?
ich will zocken jetzt!!


----------



## Daroia (1. April 2009)

Jetzt bekommen die Ersten schon mal Panikanfaelle...


----------



## Mjuu (1. April 2009)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> "Ihre Verbindung zum Server wurde unterbrochen"
> 
> 
> GEIL! WOOHOO! YES!



kommt bei mir auch nach 2 min warten >_>

und dann das ganze spiel von vorne.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> aber ne andere als vor 30 min xD
> bzw vorher nen normales bild nu meine eigene katze ^^



ach so ^^


----------



## WeRkO (1. April 2009)

Natsumee, änder deine Signatur bitte in "Gott der Doppelposts" um :X

Achja, @ Mjuu: glaube weniger, kanns aber grad nicht beweisen


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Jetzt bekommen die Ersten schon mal Panikanfaelle...




*auslach*^^


----------



## Descartes (1. April 2009)

Spiatz schrieb:


> "authentifizierung" WOW!!!! da komm ich ja weit


"informationsaustausch" wenigstens komm ich weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja bin mal kaffee hohlen, wenn ich wieder komm wurde ich sicher rausgeschmiesen,
 wegen zeitüberschreitung...

P.S. muss blizz gelesen haben bin inzwischen bei "verbindung hergestellt" hängen geblieben


----------



## Leang (1. April 2009)

na rofl server sind da aber anscheinend login server down...ja ne is klar >.<


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Natsumee, änder deine Signatur bitte in "Gott der Doppelposts" um :X
> 
> Achja, @ Mjuu: glaube weniger, kanns aber grad nicht beweisen



nö hier darf man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wen ihr so lahm seit^^


----------



## Jibrilak (1. April 2009)

och menno die sollen ma gas geben
will weiter twinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (1. April 2009)

Shadowing schrieb:


> meine fresse die sollen endlich mal kohle in die loginserver und ansich in die stabilität pumpen, ich kann net einloggen!
> 
> seit 3 wochen jetzt lange wartezeiten, dass suckt auch mega und dann IMMER NOCH NICHT der patch O_o wie langsam sind die?
> ich will zocken jetzt!!




Muhaha ich kann mir vorstellen wie du beim PATCH-Day dann abgehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Jetzt bekommen die Ersten schon mal Panikanfaelle...



Naja.. ich lehn mich zurück und genieß die "Show" in diesem Thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Leang schrieb:


> na rofl server sind da aber anscheinend login server down...ja ne is klar >.<



naja logisch das es probleme gibt wen sich alle drauf stürzen


----------



## Spiatz (1. April 2009)

ich klick direkt auf abbrechen wenns nich auf anhieb geht... häng mich doch nich inne warteschleife... tze


----------



## Kerberos1978 (1. April 2009)

Immerhin wird schon die Charliste geladen... *hoff*


----------



## Daretina (1. April 2009)

lang lebe der mitwoch xD


----------



## WeRkO (1. April 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Jetzt bekommen die Ersten schon mal Panikanfaelle...



D.h. das die Ersten bald vom Stuhl kippen und somit die Server wieder entlastet werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Muhaha ich kann mir vorstellen wie du beim PATCH-Day dann abgehst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also das geilste wäre doch

man logt sich ein patch download^^


----------



## Daroia (1. April 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> D.h. das die Ersten bald vom Stuhl kippen und somit die Server wieder entlastet werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, so kann mans natuerlich auch sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Sowieso sind alle, die in diesem Thread rumhängen Süchtler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ps:  Das war mein Beitrag 400.


----------



## Daretina (1. April 2009)

hmm ich muss bildbearbeitung lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein ava is nihc so schön geworden


----------



## Mjuu (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also das geilste wäre doch
> 
> man logt sich ein patch download^^



wär der bringer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (1. April 2009)

Immer alles positiv sehn.


----------



## mumba (1. April 2009)

Ich zitter schon...


----------



## mgfhaki (1. April 2009)

lol... wie einige schon durchdrehen wenns erst später gestartet wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ein großer patch steht bevor .. da war das bis jetzt schon immer so dass es die wochen davor auch probleme gibt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ruhe bewahren und noch mind. ca. 2 Std warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (1. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Sowieso sind alle, die in diesem Thread rumhängen Süchtler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




GZ... aber wie haette ich noch Zeit hier zu posten, wenn ich doch krampfhaft versuche mich in WoW einzuloggen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helgard (1. April 2009)

*heul* is schon 12 nach und kann mich immer noch ned einloggen *heeeeeeeeeul*


----------



## WeRkO (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also das geilste wäre doch
> 
> man logt sich ein patch download^^



Bitte nicht, ich will doch nur meinen Hunter endlich auf 70 bringen =/


----------



## Mjuu (1. April 2009)

Helgard schrieb:


> *heul* is schon 12 nach und kann mich immer noch ned einloggen *heeeeeeeeeul*



nach 12? o_O stimmt meine uhr noch nicht?


----------



## Daretina (1. April 2009)

Helgard schrieb:


> *heul* is schon 12 nach und kann mich immer noch ned einloggen *heeeeeeeeeul*




*heul* mein kaffee is scho wieder leer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und es is 12 nach und die kaffeemaschiene is aus gegangen * heeeeeuuuuuuulllll* ^^


----------



## Daroia (1. April 2009)

Helgard schrieb:


> *heul* is schon 12 nach und kann mich immer noch ned einloggen *heeeeeeeeeul*




wo lebst du dass bei dir scho 12 is?


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

ich möcht nicht wissen wie es dann zu geht wenn 3.1 kommt wuahahah
300 seiten sollten an den patchday schon drinnen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*NEVER PLAY ON A PATCHDAY!!!111elfelfdrölf*​


----------



## todesstern (1. April 2009)

ich frag mich wirklich seid 3 jahren was die an nem server warten wollen das suckt auf a arbeit ham ma aus erver mit 1000 pcs drann die laufen au schon 2 jahre nonstop ......
da gibez nix zu warten nun ja ich will JETZTE ein LOGGEN


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> GZ... aber wie haette ich noch Zeit hier zu posten, wenn ich doch krampfhaft versuche mich in WoW einzuloggen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann bist du ganz einfach, wie ich,  kein(e) (oder zumindest nicht mehr) WoWSüchtler(in)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamaecki (1. April 2009)

Loginserver europaweit ausgefallen!!
eben Bluepost gelesen im off. Forum.
bis ca. 15 Uhr erstmal.
Startet WoW mal neu das seht ihr es links stehen.

lol,Blizz immer das gleiche!!
Einfach nur peinlich bei den Milliarden Gewinnen.


----------



## Farr (1. April 2009)

authentifizierung----------------


----------



## Jibrilak (1. April 2009)

man kann aber schon die serverlisten sehen
das ist doch schon ma ein kleiner hoffnungsschimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Millionphoenix (1. April 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Jetzt bekommen die Ersten schon mal Panikanfaelle...




Oh man.
Wenn ich mal Mittwochs Zeit habe & hier reinschaue, sehe ich immer nur dich wie du rumflamest.



BTT!

Schade das die Server wiedereinmal nicht zur angegebenen Zeit laufen. Aber was nützt das alles, wir müssen nunmal warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AFKaffee


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> wo lebst du dass bei dir scho 12 is?



er meinte 12 minuten nach 11 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## RaSeXeS (1. April 2009)

Helgard schrieb:


> *heul* is schon 12 nach und kann mich immer noch ned einloggen *heeeeeeeeeul*



nach welcher uhrzeit gehst du???
also ich hab jetzt bei  mir 11:15^^


----------



## German Viking (1. April 2009)

Es wurde geschrieben es ist 12 nach und nicht nach 12 ihr Nasen!!
Lesen bildet!


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

12 NACH

= 12 nach 11 = 11.12


----------



## BabyMilk (1. April 2009)

Swt und ich sollte für meinen Freund farmen... -.-


----------



## Mjuu (1. April 2009)

German schrieb:


> Es wurde geschrieben es ist 12 nach und nicht nach 12 ihr Nasen!!
> Lesen bildet!



danke für den tipp oh mächtiger "viking"


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

German schrieb:


> Es wurde geschrieben es ist 12 nach und nicht nach 12 ihr Nasen!!
> Lesen bildet!



ihr nasen?!
hat e nur eine falsch verstanden und nicht alle hier..

lesen hilft ^^


----------



## El Elefanto (1. April 2009)

ich dreh am rad  man !


----------



## Daroia (1. April 2009)

Millionphoenix schrieb:


> Oh man.
> Wenn ich mal Mittwochs Zeit habe & hier reinschaue, sehe ich immer nur dich wie du rumflamest.
> 
> 
> ...




Des is n flame fuer dich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry, aber seh ich nicht als flame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

BabyMilk schrieb:


> Swt und ich sollte für meinen Freund farmen... -.-




swt?

babymilch ^^


----------



## pixeljedi (1. April 2009)

hmmm,stecker wieder reinstecken dann sollte es wieder gehen^^

ansonsten: schlechter april scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg pixel


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> Loginserver europaweit ausgefallen!!
> eben Bluepost gelesen im off. Forum.
> bis ca. 15 Uhr erstmal.
> Startet WoW mal neu das seht ihr es links stehen.
> ...



lol Link or Lie


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Des is n flame fuer dich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




oh doch du bist die oberpöse flamerin


----------



## WeRkO (1. April 2009)

Millionphoenix schrieb:


> Oh man.
> Wenn ich mal Mittwochs Zeit habe & hier reinschaue, sehe ich immer nur dich wie du rumflamest.



Ich will den Flame sehen, zeig ihn mir doch bitte. Und wenn wir nicht verrückt werden würden, wenn die Server nicht gehen, wären wir dann noch WoW SPieler? Was ist der Sinn des Lebens (mal abgesehn von 42)? Und warum ist mein Kaffee kalt?! Fragen über Fragen =/


----------



## Kerberos1978 (1. April 2009)

Mhh, also der Loginserver kann es doch nicht sein, wenn er ein falsches Passwort erkennt, oder??? War bei mir jedenfalls so. *grübel*


----------



## todesstern (1. April 2009)

dieses sinnlose rum Getexte hier   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

einfach warten biss und blizz wieder spielen lässt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ich will den Flame sehen, zeig ihn mir doch bitte. Und wenn wir nicht verrückt werden würden, wenn die Server nicht gehen, wären wir dann noch WoW SPieler? Was ist der Sinn des Lebens (mal abgesehn von 42)? Und warum ist mein Kaffee kalt?! Fragen über Fragen =/



dein kaffee ist kalt weil du schon seit 19 min auf den bildschirm starrst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Des is n flame fuer dich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm.. ja das war definitiv kein Flame... manche Leute meinen einfach, dass sie hier schreiben müssen, dass sowieso alle nur flamen und nehmen sich dann halt jemanden als "Opfer"


----------



## German Viking (1. April 2009)

Achtung!!

Jetzt ist es *19 nach!!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

todesstern schrieb:


> dieses sinnlose rum Getexte hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich kann bis etwa 16.30 eh net spielen


----------



## suchtihh (1. April 2009)

für alle mit zeitproblemen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.atomzeit.eu/


----------



## BabyMilk (1. April 2009)

Fu...echt mal fu...hätte ich ja länger pennen können XD


----------



## noizycat (1. April 2009)

Das ist der Aprilscherz von Blizzard ... Server gehen nicht mehr, so enjoy the real life ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (1. April 2009)

todesstern schrieb:


> dieses sinnlose rum Getexte hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dein Text ist genauso sinnlos, aber es ist Mittwoch, also hab Verständnis dafür =/


----------



## Daroia (1. April 2009)

German schrieb:


> Achtung!!
> 
> Jetzt ist es *19 nach!!*
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (1. April 2009)

todesstern schrieb:


> dieses sinnlose rum Getexte hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und was so lange machen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaSeXeS (1. April 2009)

German schrieb:


> Achtung!!
> 
> Jetzt ist es *19 nach!!*
> 
> ...



;-)


----------



## Spiatz (1. April 2009)

naja er erkennt ein falsches passwort... aber man muss sich das so vorstellen alle gehen zum,loginserver kommen rein aba nicht wieder raus weil der weg raus ist nur ein kleines dünnes kabel und da wollen ganz viele dicke wow spieler durch... dann verstopft der weg zum realm!


----------



## Daretina (1. April 2009)

noizycat schrieb:


> Das ist der Aprilscherz von Blizzard ... Server gehen nicht mehr, so enjoy the real life ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




cool wäre ja wenn es heute nur 1 server namens RealLive geben würde xD


----------



## Monestir (1. April 2009)

Mugh'tol on. Bis denne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BabyMilk (1. April 2009)

Sterben gehen =P *joke*


----------



## sp4rkl3z (1. April 2009)

Kerberos1978 schrieb:


> Mhh, also der Loginserver kann es doch nicht sein, wenn er ein falsches Passwort erkennt, oder??? War bei mir jedenfalls so. *grübel*


 hat ich vorhin auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nochmals versuchen und es sollte gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder:
"April, April. Wir haben alle Passwörter geändert!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

BabyMilk schrieb:


> Fu...echt mal fu...hätte ich ja länger pennen können XD



mhm ja hättest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlinia (1. April 2009)

noizycat schrieb:


> Das ist der Aprilscherz von Blizzard ... Server gehen nicht mehr, so enjoy the real life ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wär aber mies...


----------



## Tequilla85 (1. April 2009)

Bin online und kann zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (1. April 2009)

LÄUFT ALLES!


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> hat ich vorhin auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ja wurde alle standartmässig auf 1234 gesetzt


----------



## saturica (1. April 2009)

oh ka*k*.. wir können nicht spielen. hilfeeeeee die Server sind off...

omg... habt ihr echt nichts anderes zu tun als nur wow zu zocken?

kann doch wohl nicht sein.. das ewige geflame an blizzard nur weil wartungstag is...

setzt noch kaffee auf beruhigt euch, raucht ne zigarette ( für alle die rauchen)
 immer das gleiche hier


----------



## Leayla (1. April 2009)

noizycat schrieb:


> Das ist der Aprilscherz von Blizzard ... Server gehen nicht mehr, so enjoy the real life ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Echt mal azshara es on aber wen ich drauf will server verbindung unterbrochen


----------



## Descartes (1. April 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> *heul* mein kaffee is scho wieder leer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich kann dich gut verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Meine buffed-Kaffeetasse hat auch irgendwo ein loch :-(
Immer ist der kaffee weg wenn ich reinschau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wo ist das Dr.buffed-sommerteam wenn man es mal braucht?^^


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

saturica schrieb:


> oh ka*k*.. wir können nicht spielen. hilfeeeeee die Server sind off...
> 
> omg... habt ihr echt nichts anderes zu tun als nur wow zu zocken?
> 
> ...



fail


----------



## WeRkO (1. April 2009)

Ich bin auch drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sinnlose spammen hat (k)ein Ende, hoffe ich doch mal

ps: der Thread hat meinen Postcounter heute um ca 20 posts erhöht <3


----------



## Spiatz (1. April 2009)

der dicke mann is weg ausm kabel.... gogo einloggen... cya on next wednesday


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ich bin auch drin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



low 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G0dlik3 (1. April 2009)

Es geht wieder, viel Spass beim zocken ;p


----------



## Leang (1. April 2009)

also ich bin nun gerade rein gekommen nach dem ich WoW neugestartet hab


----------



## German Viking (1. April 2009)

Der Mittwochs-Thread ist der lustígste im ganzen Buffed-Forum, gelle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiatz (1. April 2009)

hö meine lvl 10 twinks haben t7,5 eq? NICE!!!


----------



## Daretina (1. April 2009)

saturica schrieb:


> oh ka*k*.. wir können nicht spielen. hilfeeeeee die Server sind off...
> 
> omg... habt ihr echt nichts anderes zu tun als nur wow zu zocken?
> 
> ...




schonmal daran gedacht das wir hier schreiben weils spaß macht nicht weil wir alle 5 sec auf die uhr schaun wann der server wieder da is xD
das schaff ich garnich wegen nachlesen und neuposten o_O


----------



## Leayla (1. April 2009)

Es funzttt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerberos1978 (1. April 2009)

So, Char ist endlich online... Viel Spaß noch... Ciao


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> low
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign ^^


----------



## WeRkO (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> low
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich mach auch keine TriplePosts so wie andere User hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helgard (1. April 2009)

Also bei mir steht: " Ein Login bei World of Warcraft ist zur Zeit nicht möglich. Bitte versuchen Sie es später erneut!

aaarrgllll


----------



## German Viking (1. April 2009)

joa, bin i denn sho drinn?!
Joa i bin drin!!!


----------



## pixeljedi (1. April 2009)

Garrosh is on
cu bis nächsten mittwoch :-)


----------



## onkeljason (1. April 2009)

war wieder ein SUPER mittwoch bis denne und viel spaß beim zoggn


----------



## Farr (1. April 2009)

lalala anetheron will mal wieder nicht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

German schrieb:


> joa, bin i denn sho drinn?!
> Joa i bin drin!!!



gzi


----------



## todesstern (1. April 2009)

LOL 

EIn login wow ist zurzeit nicht möglich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



ich frag mich seid 3 jahren was diesen server gewarte soll unsere server auf a arbeit laufen seid 2 jahren 24H 7tage die woche und die wurdennoch nie "gewartet" man man Blizz OGOG ich wil ZOCKEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ich mach auch keine TriplePosts so wie andere User hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau wie kann man nur so was machen tötet sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

viel spaß in WoW...

ich komme um 16:30 nach ^^


----------



## Leayla (1. April 2009)

Helgard schrieb:


> Also bei mir steht: " Ein Login bei World of Warcraft ist zur Zeit nicht möglich. Bitte versuchen Sie es später erneut!
> 
> aaarrgllll


noobschutzzz D


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

German schrieb:


> joa, bin i denn sho drinn?!
> Joa i bin drin!!!



uh gZ so genau wollten wir das nicht wissen *hust*


----------



## Daretina (1. April 2009)

sooo bis mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

todesstern schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> EIn login wow ist zurzeit nicht möglich
> 
> ...



aber auf euren server loggen sich keine 6k leute gleichzeitig ein oder?

epic fail


----------



## WeRkO (1. April 2009)

Hurra, endlich wieder nach Lagaran porten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Es war also doch nur ein Aprilscherz von Blizz... der war aber verdammt schwach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich erwarte... nein.. ich VERLANGE da heute noch einen anständigen Witz von Blizzard, sonst kündige ich meinen Account!!!!!111einseinself ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   )


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> aber auf euren server loggen sich keine 6k leute gleichzeitig ein oder?
> 
> epic fail



6k ich glaube das sind viel mehr^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Es war also doch nur ein Aprilscherz von Blizz... der war aber verdammt schwach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




gibts e schon ^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> 6k ich glaube das sind viel mehr^^




bisu dir sicher?
ich mein pro ingame server 6k ^^
ca. 2,6 millionen gleichzeitig? europa weit


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> gibts e schon ^^


Wo?


Link or Lie


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wo?
> 
> 
> Link or Lie



http://wow.gamona.de/2009/04/01/geleaked-n...t-angekuendigt/

da hasu


edit: der Post auf der Seite wurde am 1.4.09 um 00:01 gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> bisu dir sicher?
> ich mein pro ingame server 6k ^^
> ca. 2,6 millionen gleichzeitig? europa weit



ich meine login server sind sicher europaweit und wen da dann von ganz europa überall welche reinwollen gibts stau e.t.c. da kann blizz gar nichts machen^^


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> http://wow.gamona.de/2009/04/01/geleaked-n...t-angekuendigt/
> 
> da hasu
> 
> ...



Alles klar...   aber verdammt.. irgendwie ist DAS Mist... denn jetzt wissen wir, was genau in der Erweiterung NICHT kommen wird... und da ist Grim Batol dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

vlt kommt der maelstrom ja doch noch ^^ nur nicht an den angegebenen datum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

hmmm server sind online und es is totale stille hier im fred...

naja

----in before close----


----------



## Daroia (1. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> vlt kommt der maelstrom ja doch noch ^^ nur nicht an den angegebenen datum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das waer dann aber n Aprilscherz der voll ins Wasser gefallen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> vlt kommt der maelstrom ja doch noch ^^ nur nicht an den angegebenen datum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hoffe es doch... das wäre schade wenn sie das Thema jetzt abschreiben nur weil sie es als 1. April-Scherz verwendet haben


----------



## Daroia (1. April 2009)

_"Und was ist der Maelstrom? Nun, das ist der gewaltige Strudel, denn ein jeder WoW Spieler von der Weltkarte her kennt. Dieser führt in eine Unterwasserwelt, die ganz eigenen Gesetzen gehorcht. Hier gibt es keine Allianz und keine Horde, sondern Wasser, und es herrscht Frieden und Vollkommenheit."_

LOL


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es doch... das wäre schade wenn sie das Thema jetzt abschreiben nur weil sie es als 1. April-Scherz verwendet haben



blizz macht sowieso das was se wollen ^^
da is es schon möglich das das noch kommt ^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> _"Und was ist der Maelstrom? Nun, das ist der gewaltige Strudel, denn ein jeder WoW Spieler von der Weltkarte her kennt. Dieser führt in eine Unterwasserwelt, die ganz eigenen Gesetzen gehorcht. Hier gibt es keine Allianz und keine Horde, sondern Wasser, und es herrscht Frieden und Vollkommenheit."_
> 
> LOL



les weiter unten
es kommt eine fast reine unterwasser klasse - der juggernaut ^^


----------



## Daroia (1. April 2009)

also der Aprilscherz war ja bissi zu offensichtlich... Juggernaut, der andere NPC's zertritt...


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> blizz macht sowieso das was se wollen ^^
> da is es schon möglich das das noch kommt ^^


hehe.. ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Man merkt übrigens genau, wer nicht süchtig ist... immerhin posten (wir) 3 noch in diesen Thread.. obwohl wir spielen könnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> also der Aprilscherz war ja bissi zu offensichtlich... Juggernaut, der andere NPC's zertritt...



ich würds lustig finden
da würden endlich mal die tauren zerquetscht werden - nicht immer nur die gnome 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> hehe.. ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich sitz in der arbeit - also nix mit wow^^

mfg


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> ich sitz in der arbeit - also nix mit wow^^
> 
> mfg



Am Computer arbeiten ist schon was feines  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (1. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> hehe.. ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Werd mich jetzt gleich eh abseilen, muss noch kochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Am Computer arbeiten ist schon was feines
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei meinem 17 zoll bildschirm bekomme ich langsam augenkrebs ^^

need 22 zoll... muss ich ma meinen cheffe fragen hr hr ^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Werd mich jetzt gleich eh abseilen, muss noch kochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was gibtsn feines bei dir?


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Werd mich jetzt gleich eh abseilen, muss noch kochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was gibts denn gutes?



Mikolomeus schrieb:


> bei meinem 17 zoll bildschirm bekomme ich langsam augenkrebs ^^
> 
> need 22 zoll... muss ich ma meinen cheffe fragen hr hr ^^



Also mein Bildschirm ist auch nur 17 Zoll.. mir tut das nichts


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

http://futurezone.orf.at/stories/1503267/

der is auch nich schlechter ^^


----------



## Daroia (1. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> was gibtsn feines bei dir?






Birk schrieb:


> Was gibts denn gutes?




Nuernberger Bratwuerste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit Apfelrotkohl.... aber ja leider mal wieder alleine fuer mich... bin ich froh wenn mein Mann wieder da is...


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Nuernberger Bratwuerste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hmmmmmm lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


will auch haben ^^


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

so re^^


----------



## Birk (1. April 2009)

Naja ich bin dann auch mal weg.. hab noch genug zu tun.. ciao, bis nächsten Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *wink*


----------



## RazZerrR (1. April 2009)

Need Die Aldor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

bye bye birk

und wb natsumee


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

so die neue seite muss schon noch angekratzt werden ^^


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

spammer


----------



## CoHanni (1. April 2009)

hallöle Buffedler,

und was treibt sich so?=D


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

nix


hordler stinken und sind blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoHanni (1. April 2009)

ich bin hordler und ich bin.....schnell duschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ne Spaß^^ wenn ich eine disskusion über horder vs alli haben will, schau ich mir die 1762 Threads darüber an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

joa ich habe so ein trauma noch von montag und gestern und so halt ^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

hordler miefen nach toten allies...

wää


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

löl


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

CoHanni schrieb:


> hallöle Buffedler,
> 
> und was treibt sich so?=D



naja bin deprimiert weil die server on sind und ich inner arbeit sitze... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoHanni (1. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> naja bin deprimiert weil die server on sind und ich inner arbeit sitze...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tjaja, blöde Sache oder?^^

@Natsumee

Gabs von euch Pingus nichtmal mehr?:>


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

CoHanni schrieb:


> Tjaja, blöde Sache oder?^^
> 
> @Natsumee
> 
> Gabs von euch Pingus nichtmal mehr?:>



naja

vogelgrippe hat uns zu schaffen gemacht

und naja einen Gott kann man ja nicht töten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja
> 
> vogelgrippe hat uns zu schaffen gemacht
> 
> ...



lol made my day ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (1. April 2009)

moin moin an alle


----------



## CoHanni (1. April 2009)

oh die schlimme Vogelgrippe, tja



Sicher ist Sicher! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

The schrieb:


> moin moin an alle



hoi hoi


naja ich suche immernoch einen Pingu oder Kiwi als haustier weis jemand wo man sowas kaufen kann?^^


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

CoHanni schrieb:


> Sicher ist Sicher!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lol^^

naja der vogel hat blut an sich also trotzdem eventuel infiziert^^


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (1. April 2009)

na ich glaube auf legalem wege nicht^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (1. April 2009)

wuhu 1700 Seiten


----------



## CoHanni (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hoi hoi
> 
> 
> naja ich suche immernoch einen Pingu oder Kiwi als haustier weis jemand wo man sowas kaufen kann?^^



Blöde Frage, aber als Haustier oder Ingamehaustier?x)

und ne Kiwi gibts in jedem Supermarkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

CoHanni schrieb:


> Blöde Frage, aber als Haustier oder Ingamehaustier?x)
> 
> und ne Kiwi gibts in jedem Supermarkt
> 
> ...



haustier

gibt google Kiwi ein

die dinger sind so geil



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoHanni (1. April 2009)

hmjo hast recht, die snd wirklich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (1. April 2009)

wist du wohl nach australien müßen.

aber glaube kaum das sie dich damit gehen lassen xD


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

The schrieb:


> wist du wohl nach australien müßen.
> 
> aber glaube kaum das sie dich damit gehen lassen xD




mhm kann sein -.-"

ich klau mir ein Ei und brüte es aus also mit so ner brutmaschine haben noch so eine wo von den hühnern ^^

das ding sieht sicher cool aus wen es rennt


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

legen die kiwis da unsere kiwis zum essen?
wenn ja, werde ich nie mehr wieder solche essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> legen die kiwis da unsere kiwis zum essen?
> wenn ja, werde ich nie mehr wieder solche essen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol^^

mhm jetzt die frage

was wurde vorhher entdeckt

der Kiwi-Vogel

oder

die Kiwi-Frucht?^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (1. April 2009)

ja, das sind denen ihre unausgebrüteten eier... siehst ja die analogie zwischen denen ihrem Federkleid und der stacheligen hülle der kiwis ausm supermarkt


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (1. April 2009)

hehehe was ich mal gerne hätte währen Indische Laufenten


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

The schrieb:


> hehehe was ich mal gerne hätte währen Indische Laufenten



ist das so wie die gans bei kungfu panda?^^


----------



## Tante V (1. April 2009)

hiho ^^ 

und @Kiwi: das war der Vogel der zuerst so genannt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Tante schrieb:


> hiho ^^
> 
> und @Kiwi: das war der Vogel der zuerst so genannt wurde
> 
> ...




okey^^

hallo


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

schade dachte die frucht war vorher da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (1. April 2009)

hmm habe den Film nicht gesehen aber im gegensatz zu normalen enten stehe die aufrecht und renne die ganze zeit das ist zum schreinen komisch.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

The schrieb:


> hmm habe den Film nicht gesehen aber im gegensatz zu normalen enten stehe die aufrecht und renne die ganze zeit das ist zum schreinen komisch.




so wie der da links?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tante V (1. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> schade dachte die frucht war vorher da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm das kann schon sein aber genannt wurde der Vogel zuerst so ... Kiwis sind ja nix anderes als mega Stachelbeeren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Tante schrieb:


> hmm das kann schon sein aber genannt wurde der Vogel zuerst so ... Kiwis sind ja nix anderes ans mega Stachelbeeren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja stachelbeeren sind aber feiner


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Tante schrieb:


> hmm das kann schon sein aber genannt wurde der Vogel zuerst so ... Kiwis sind ja nix anderes ans mega Stachelbeeren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die kiwi hat sich einfach zu einer mega stachelbeere gecheatet... sicher mit einem bot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> die kiwi hat sich einfach zu einer mega stachelbeere gecheatet... sicher mit einem bot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



löl


----------



## Tante V (1. April 2009)

ich mag stachelbeeren nit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  die schmecken micht süß geug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Tante schrieb:


> ich mag stachelbeeren nit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja besser als kiwi^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Tante schrieb:


> ich mag stachelbeeren nit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



geht mir genauso
zitronen sind viel besser hrrr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demitrius (1. April 2009)

warum is hier eigentlich noch offen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

weil wir imbaaaa sind


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Demitrius schrieb:


> warum is hier eigentlich noch offen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



psst sei still

die mods haben heute auch recht viele stundne zu spät aufgemacht


----------



## Mighty_Gamer (1. April 2009)

Nunja,die Seitenanzahl ist auch ziemlich legendary 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß


----------



## Kilberndus129 (1. April 2009)

Wir schaffen die 10.000!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (1. April 2009)

/winken

Huhu Natsuu

/kiss


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> /winken
> 
> Huhu Natsuu
> 
> /kiss



cocooooo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/kuss


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> cocooooo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




uiii natsumee wissen wir da was nicht? klär uns mal auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> uiii natsumee wissen wir da was nicht? klär uns mal auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



einer der letzten verbleibende anhängerinen der Pinguinos

war ja nur ne begrüssung ^^

war halt schon lange net mehr da^^


und ich mag halt frauen ...


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> einer der letzten verbleibende anhängerinen der Pinguinos
> 
> war ja nur ne begrüssung ^^
> 
> ...




jasooo is das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(menschlich) ich mag auch frauen - frauen auch mag ich (ogerisch)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

hast du vllt ne schwester oder tochter im alter von 17-20? oder so?^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hast du vllt ne schwester oder tochter im alter von 17-20? oder so?^^



meinst du mich?


----------



## Kilberndus129 (1. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Darf man ohne Erlaubnis das Abzeichen in die Signatur kopieren?
Oder muss ich zuerst einen Pingu-Priester fragen ob er den Pingu-Gott um Erlaubnis bittet?


----------



## .Côco (1. April 2009)

Ich bin ja hier schon fast anonym^^

Kein schwein mehr hier *schnief*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenigstens du bist hartnäckig^^


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Kilberndus129 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




darfst kopieren^^

ja meinte dich miko


----------



## .Côco (1. April 2009)

Kilberndus129 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Keine Ahnung^^ Frag Natsu XD


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich bin ja hier schon fast anonym^^
> 
> Kein schwein mehr hier *schnief*
> 
> ...



man tut was man kann^^

man findet hier ja immer wieder nette leute

und frauen gibts hier ja auch viele^^


----------



## .Côco (1. April 2009)

Und? Gabs heute irgendwelche Aprilscherze? Ausser dem komischen Mount-Tuning oO


----------



## .Côco (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> man tut was man kann^^
> 
> man findet hier ja immer wieder nette leute
> 
> und frauen gibts hier ja auch viele^^




Frauen = redebedürfnis XD

stelle ich im G-Chat immer wieder fest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

mhm nö von blizzard nicht

aber halt von fanseiten und so so low crap scherze^^

war aber klar ich meine können ja nicht jedes jahr so was machen wie 2008


----------



## .Côco (1. April 2009)

Übrigens ist uns gestern bewusst geworden das es nur zwei Hordefrauen bei uns gibt die Nachtherrin heissen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Frauen = redebedürfnis XD
> 
> stelle ich im G-Chat immer wieder fest
> 
> ...



naja man kann besser mit frauen reden als mit männer^^


----------



## .Côco (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm nö von blizzard nicht
> 
> aber halt von fanseiten und so so low crap scherze^^
> 
> war aber klar ich meine können ja nicht jedes jahr so was machen wie 2008




Was war denn letztes Jahr? cO  ich nix mehr wissen...alt und so -.-


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Übrigens ist uns gestern bewusst geworden das es nur zwei Hordefrauen bei uns gibt die Nachtherrin heissen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gz und bei uns gibts nur einen Natsu der die weltherschaft auf terrordar hat ....^^

und mit nordend habe ich ganz viele pingu sklaven gekriegt^^


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Was war denn letztes Jahr? cO  ich nix mehr wissen...alt und so -.-




das mit atari da das video das sie gemacht haben

und die heldenklassen


----------



## .Côco (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> gz und bei uns gibts nur einen Natsu der die weltherschaft auf terrordar hat ....^^
> 
> und mit nordend habe ich ganz viele pingu sklaven gekriegt^^



hihi^^

Du bist der einzige Nachtelf den ich mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten gruseln die mich eher oO


----------



## .Côco (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> das mit atari da das video das sie gemacht haben
> 
> und die heldenklassen



achjo...irgendwas mit molten core oder so war da meine ich gelesen zu haben. ist wohl irgendwie an mir vorbei gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach, mir fällt grad auch ein warum! ich war im urlaub ! oO


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> hihi^^
> 
> Du bist der einzige Nachtelf den ich mag
> 
> ...



hehe imerhin^^

wieso gruseln?


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> achjo...irgendwas mit molten core oder so war da meine ich gelesen zu haben. ist wohl irgendwie an mir vorbei gegangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



^^

einer hat das sogar umgesetzt und es für den pc gemacht ist noch lustig das spiel^^


----------



## .Côco (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hehe imerhin^^
> 
> wieso gruseln?




Die Gesichter sind zu 99,9% total hässlich und zu viel schulter und zu wenig arsch :O

Ausserdem laufen die als wenn se dicke Eier haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> darfst kopieren^^
> 
> ja meinte dich miko




einfach in mein profil schauen und du wissen wie alt ich bin
also tochter is schon mal ausgeschlossen...

und schwester habe ich keine - deswegen sorry natsu ^^

mfg


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Die Gesichter sind zu 99,9% total hässlich und zu viel schulter und zu wenig arsch :O
> 
> Ausserdem laufen die als wenn se dicke Eier haben
> 
> ...




vlt habens die ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> einfach in mein profil schauen und du wissen wie alt ich bin
> also tochter is schon mal ausgeschlossen...
> 
> und schwester habe ich keine - deswegen sorry natsu ^^
> ...



ich spioniere nicht einfach so profile von usern^^

mhm schade ^^


----------



## .Côco (1. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> vlt habens die ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




vermutlich^^ wer will denn schon so einen *kicher*


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Die Gesichter sind zu 99,9% total hässlich und zu viel schulter und zu wenig arsch :O
> 
> Ausserdem laufen die als wenn se dicke Eier haben
> 
> ...



mhm joa mein krieger elf hat auch ein komisches gesicht bei meinem priester main mhm gehts eigentlich^^

und zur noch werd ich zu einem Fulborg^^


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> vermutlich^^ wer will denn schon so einen *kicher*




-.-"


----------



## .Côco (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> -.-"




Sry du, der musste einfach raus XD


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich spioniere nicht einfach so profile von usern^^
> 
> mhm schade ^^



lol natsu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ein freund von mir hätte ne fesche schwester* die 17 is... leider gehört die schon mir hr hr ^^


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Sry du, der musste einfach raus XD



keh

@miko was bedeutet fesche?

wahrscheinlich wohnst eh zu weit weg^^

Wien steht ja da lol^^


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

ich will mich zu einem Pingu verwandeln!!!!


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> keh
> 
> @miko was bedeutet fesche?
> 
> ...



fesch = hübsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



blonde haare, 170 cm groß, blaue augen, 55 kilo hr hr hr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich will mich zu einem Pingu verwandeln!!!!



du hast die: 1111elfelfdrölf vergessen
dann hätte es wohl geklappt


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> du hast die: 1111elfelfdrölf vergessen
> dann hätte es wohl geklappt



mist^^


naja

ich mag net so blonde abgemagerte frauen^^

naja wobei 1.70 ist gute gröse^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mist^^
> 
> 
> naja
> ...



die is net abgemagert... sie ist voll hübsch - einfach die hübscheste frau der welt hr hr ^^ *sabber*

achja natsu hab was für dich gefunden: http://speedydragon.gamestar.de/spell?id=59634


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> die is net abgemagert... sie ist voll hübsch - einfach die hübscheste frau der welt hr hr ^^ *sabber*
> 
> achja natsu hab was für dich gefunden: http://speedydragon.gamestar.de/spell?id=59634



jo kenn ich hab nen mage twink weis auch net als der patch rauskamm habe ich mir das sofort geholt und leute verzaubert^^


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

coco? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> coco?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nicht weinen natsu - alles wird gut. die kommt sicher gleich wieder!


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> nicht weinen natsu - alles wird gut. die kommt sicher gleich wieder!



ach da weis ich net sie verschwindet manchmal einfach so^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach da weis ich net sie verschwindet manchmal einfach so^^



hmmm warum nur. Dieser Fall gehört eindeutig zu Galileo Mystery 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm mir fällt gerade auf, das wir nur noch die letzten 2 sind die hier tippseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

joa standart am ende bin ich immer der da noch so bleibt aber auch nur weil ich arbeiten muss^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> joa standart am ende bin ich immer der da noch so bleibt aber auch nur weil ich arbeiten muss^^



bin auch inner arbeit... und habe nix zu tun
am liebsten würde ich paar mobs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  schnetzeln ^^


----------



## .Côco (1. April 2009)

Ich bin noch da^^

Hab gerade eine neue Leiste für ein Addon gebastelt mit gildentag drin und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renegade123 (1. April 2009)

blub


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich bin noch da^^
> 
> Hab gerade eine neue Leiste für ein Addon gebastelt mit gildentag drin und so
> 
> ...



gildentag?^^


ich sagte doch sie verschwindet einfach


----------



## Tante V (1. April 2009)

also irgendiwe gefällt dir der smiley oder Mikolomeus ? -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  xD


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> gildentag?^^
> 
> 
> ich sagte doch sie verschwindet einfach



joa haste recht.
böse coco ^^


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Tante schrieb:


> also irgendiwe gefällt dir der smiley oder Mikolomeus ? ->
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ha spionin hat sich gemeldet

ich nehme an man postet das smiley nun so oft weil es da schön als erstes ins auge sticht^^


----------



## Renegade123 (1. April 2009)

@ Coco: Du hast n' schönes Bild in deiner Sig, aber ich glaub am Deutsch happert's n' wen'g! 
"In deine Sig kopieren,um [einen] deinen Ruf bei den Pinguinos zu steigern!"


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Tante schrieb:


> also irgendiwe gefällt dir der smiley oder Mikolomeus ? ->
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ging drum das ich mobs schnetzeln will und da passt der smiley am besten ^^


----------



## .Côco (1. April 2009)

Renegade123 schrieb:


> @ Coco: Du hast n' schönes Bild in deiner Sig, aber ich glaub am Deutsch happert's n' wen'g!
> "In deine Sig kopieren,um [einen] deinen Ruf bei den Pinguinos zu steigern!"



Da kann ich nix für^^ den hab ich nich erstellt XD


----------



## Renegade123 (1. April 2009)

Das macht das ganze noch peinlicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tante V (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ha spionin hat sich gemeldet



verflucht ! habt ihr mich doch erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also der is cooler wie ich finde -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> gildentag?^^
> 
> 
> ich sagte doch sie verschwindet einfach




Ich hätte auch Gildennamen schreiben können^^

So besser?

ich hab halt SunnArt drauf und da kann man die Leiste unten selber bearbeiten wie man lustig ist. Jetzt hab ich mal für die Gilde was gebastelt und werd nachher mal schauen wie das ingame dann aussieht. Soll optisch zur neuen Homepage passen die grad in arbeit ist


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Renegade123 schrieb:


> Das macht das ganze noch peinlicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



war der erste satz so ein einschleimen damit sie dich nicht gleich flamed?^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Tante schrieb:


> verflucht ! habt ihr mich doch erwischt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



stimmt

is hald ein zwérg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (1. April 2009)

Renegade123 schrieb:


> Das macht das ganze noch peinlicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nein gar nicht! Du hast ja keine Ahnung.....damals, ja damals da musste man sowas haben XD


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch Gildennamen schreiben können^^
> 
> So besser?
> 
> ich hab halt SunnArt drauf und da kann man die Leiste unten selber bearbeiten wie man lustig ist. Jetzt hab ich mal für die Gilde was gebastelt und werd nachher mal schauen wie das ingame dann aussieht. Soll optisch zur neuen Homepage passen die grad in arbeit ist



aso

Gildenfirma^^

ich hasse addons^^


----------



## .Côco (1. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> stimmt
> 
> is hald ein zwérg
> 
> ...




Zwerge stinken! ^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch Gildennamen schreiben können^^
> 
> So besser?
> 
> ich hab halt SunnArt drauf und da kann man die Leiste unten selber bearbeiten wie man lustig ist. Jetzt hab ich mal für die Gilde was gebastelt und werd nachher mal schauen wie das ingame dann aussieht. Soll optisch zur neuen Homepage passen die grad in arbeit ist



coco er meinte den satz was du unten in deiner sig stehen hast
das dingens von den pinguinos
der satz dort is undeutsch!


----------



## .Côco (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aso
> 
> Gildenfirma^^
> 
> ich hasse addons^^




Ich hab 86 Stück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Tante schrieb:


> verflucht ! habt ihr mich doch erwischt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




cooler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich hab 86 Stück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab 3 glaubs^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

eindeutig the best 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (1. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> coco er meinte den satz was du unten in deiner sig stehen hast
> das dingens von den pinguinos
> der satz dort is undeutsch!




Ich weiss..und darauf bezog sich meine Antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber lass gut sein...versteht ihr eh nicht mehr den zusammenhang XD

Und ja. das ist mir schon länger bewusst das das falsch ist. Na und?


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

genau wir Pinguinos sind einfach faul und hatten keine lust das zu ändern...^^


----------



## Tante V (1. April 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Zwerge stinken! ^^



ach garnicht das is Kopfsache o.O


----------



## .Côco (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hab 3 glaubs^^




Ich komm ohne gar net mehr klar ist das komische oO gut einige sind nicht wirklich wichtig. aber als der grosse patch vor wotlk raus kam hab ich die hauptstädte nicht mehr verlassen weil ich mich sonst sicher verirrt hätte oO

<3 Bartender!


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

genau lass mas gut sein - bin e schon verwirrt genug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> genau wir Pinguinos sind einfach faul und hatten keine lust das zu ändern...^^




Richtig^^

Ausserdem muss man ja auch mal gegen den Strom schwimmen XD


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich komm ohne gar net mehr klar ist das komische oO gut einige sind nicht wirklich wichtig. aber als der grosse patch vor wotlk raus kam hab ich die hauptstädte nicht mehr verlassen weil ich mich sonst sicher verirrt hätte oO
> 
> <3 Bartender!




ich weis

ist echt bitter das so viele leute nicht ohne addon spielen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


vote für abschaffung der addons^^


----------



## .Côco (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich weis
> 
> ist echt bitter das so viele leute nicht ohne addon spielen können
> 
> ...




Recount, Omen und Bigwigs könnte von mir aus weg. da kann ich auch ohne. aber ohne Bartender hab ich zuwenig platz in den leisten -.-

Und das Original UI sieht einfach grotten scheisse aus!


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich weis
> 
> ist echt bitter das so viele leute nicht ohne addon spielen können
> 
> ...



/sign

spiele auch nur mit omen - QH (nur bei twinks*) - Cartographer sonst nixi ^^ und recount*

für wasn auch?


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Recount, Omen und Bigwigs könnte von mir aus weg. da kann ich auch ohne. aber ohne Bartender hab ich zuwenig platz in den leisten -.-
> 
> Und das Original UI sieht einfach grotten scheisse aus!




find ich net^^

omen brauch man schon lange nicht mehr


ich habe recount damit ich besser heile ^^

dbm und atlas loot ab und zu an wens neue addons gibt


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

und was sagt Tante Spionin dazu?^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und was sagt Tante Spionin dazu?^^




ich glaub die is weg...


----------



## .Côco (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> find ich net^^
> 
> omen brauch man schon lange nicht mehr
> 
> ...



Altas loot brauch ich eigentlich nur für den bankchar wenn ich mir mal wieder mats für irgendwas rüberschicken will und schon wieder vergessen habe wie viele von was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Omen ist echt über als shadow haste eh nie aggro solange der tank lebt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> ich glaub die is weg...



frauen sind komisch verschwinden einfach -.-"


----------



## Renegade123 (1. April 2009)

Damals musste man Rechtschreibfehler in der Sig haben?!


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> frauen sind komisch verschwinden einfach -.-"



joa...
ich glaub ich werd die frauen nie verstehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Renegade123 schrieb:


> Damals musste man Rechtschreibfehler in der Sig haben?!




Hör auf zuflamen in diesen Legendären Fred


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> joa...
> ich glaub ich werd die frauen nie verstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also ich habe nichts anderes erwartet^^

um eine frau zu verstehen muss man schwul sein


----------



## Lord Arresh (1. April 2009)

das schönste an meinem Mittwoch ist ja das ich Früh morgens bis in den relativ mittigen Nachmittag arbeiten muss und somit nur im urlaub oder sonst mal erlebe das Mittwochs die Server down sind, ^^

und bis wohin soll dieser Thread führen???

Mal sehen wielange Buffed diesen noch drauflässt ^^ bevor die sagen das kein Speicherplatz meh is ^^

Wer Rechtschreibfehletr findet darf sie Behalten


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also ich habe nichts anderes erwartet^^
> 
> um eine frau zu verstehen muss man schwul sein



frauenversteher = schwul oder metrosexuell
genau so ises natsumee


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> frauenversteher = schwul oder metrosexuell
> genau so ises natsumee



metrosexuell? wtf ist das?^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> metrosexuell? wtf ist das?^^



einer der extrem auf sein äußeres achtet (wie schwule etc) aber auf frauen steht

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metrosexualität


----------



## Lord Arresh (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> metrosexuell? wtf ist das?^^




http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metrosexualität

da stehts


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metrosexualität
> 
> da stehts




war schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

lol^^

okey mhm


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

hach mir is langweilig
warum gibts WoW nicht als internet explorer game wo man sich einloggen kann und dann ingame is?


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> hach mir is langweilig
> warum gibts WoW nicht als internet explorer game wo man sich einloggen kann und dann ingame is?




http://www.gamerdisclaimer.com/bbs/murloc.php 

viel spass^^


----------



## Lord Arresh (1. April 2009)

weil es kein explorer schaffen kann andscheinend ^^ 

bzw blizz zu faul is wow als explorer game zu machen


----------



## .Côco (1. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> hach mir is langweilig
> warum gibts WoW nicht als internet explorer game wo man sich einloggen kann und dann ingame is?




weil man dann gar nimmer zum arbeiten käme^^

naja...ich muss mal in die stadt neue Glühbirnen für die lampen hier kaufen. im letzten jahr sind einige durchgebrannt und ich war bislang immer zu faul neue zu besorgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gestern sind dann noch zwei verkokelt jetzt muss das aber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> weil man dann gar nimmer zum arbeiten käme^^
> 
> naja...ich muss mal in die stadt neue Glühbirnen für die lampen hier kaufen. im letzten jahr sind einige durchgebrannt und ich war bislang immer zu faul neue zu besorgen
> 
> ...




okey viel spass^^

und pass auf dich auf *hust*^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

52 minuten noch juippieh


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

joa 50 min^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

haste auch um 4 aus oder wie?
bzw wann fängst du an zu arbeiten?


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

öhm so 7.30 - 16.00^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> öhm so 7.30 - 16.00^^



haha ich muss weniger arbeiten ^^

8.00-16.00 ^^


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> haha ich muss weniger arbeiten ^^
> 
> 8.00-16.00 ^^




ach ich stehe unter der woche eh immer um 7 auf also von daher^^



naja ich hab dafür 1, 5 stunden pause^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach ich stehe unter der woche eh immer um 7 auf also von daher^^
> 
> 
> 
> naja ich hab dafür 1, 5 stunden pause^^




me2
und sogar noch bezahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> me2
> und sogar noch bezahlt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




aha dann sag ich einfach nur CHEATER DIEB^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aha dann sag ich einfach nur CHEATER DIEB^^



wuahahahahha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

i frog mi dauernd won buffed den fred amoi zur mocht, normalaweise isa um de uhrzeit scho zua

natsu verstehst du das?


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

naja ist ja net schwer das nicht zu verstehen oder?^^


ich frag mich durend wen buffed de thread mal zue macht, normalerwies isches um die uhrzit scho zue


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja ist ja net schwer das nicht zu verstehen oder?^^
> 
> 
> ich frag mich durend wen buffed de thread mal zue macht, normalerwies isches um die uhrzit scho zue




naja ziemlich viele deutsche verstehen das nicht

schwitza dialekt wia i les, asooo is des natsu
i mog eichan kääsli voi gern ^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

->>>>>>1707<<<-<<<<-<-<-<-<-<--<<


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

joa schwizer chäs isch fein^^

wobei dein dialekt muss man schon länger lesen als normales deutsch^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> joa schwizer chäs isch fein^^
> 
> wobei dein dialekt muss man schon länger lesen als normales deutsch^^



innviertla dialekt is am bestään 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


do kon nixi mithoitn

innviertel liegt in oberösterreich - nähe bayern...

bei mir steht zwar wien - wohne auch dort aber nur wegen lehrstelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

okey^^

naja kenne mich net so aus mit österreich^^


----------



## Tante V (1. April 2009)

wie was? 
hab ich da vorhin Tantespion gelesen?!?
*verwirrt den kopf vom Tisch nehm*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> okey^^
> 
> naja kenne mich net so aus mit österreich^^



naja ich mich in der schweiz auch nich wirklich

weiß nur das es verschiedene kantone gibt mit verschiedenen sprachen

französisch, deutsch, italienisch glaub ich unso


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Tante schrieb:


> wie was?
> hab ich da vorhin Tantespion gelesen?!?
> *verwirrt den kopf vom Tisch nehm*
> 
> ...




ah wb^^ warst aber lange weg^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

451 beiträge jippieh

25min noch - natsu geht dahin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wb tante spionin ^^


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> naja ich mich in der schweiz auch nich wirklich
> 
> weiß nur das es verschiedene kantone gibt mit verschiedenen sprachen
> 
> französisch, deutsch, italienisch glaub ich unso




joa stimmt schon gibt aber auch noch retroromanisch oder so^^


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> 25min noch - natsu geht dahin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jap^^


----------



## Tante V (1. April 2009)

ja ich hab signs gegugt und bin eingeschlafen (mental)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach aber zu den addons... brauch keine, finde die standart ui toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

Tante schrieb:


> ja ich hab signs gegugt und bin eingeschlafen (mental)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol okey^^


----------



## Tante V (1. April 2009)

das is entspannent müsst ihr/ musst du mal ausprobieren


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

ne lieber nicht sonst penn ich hier inner arbeit auch noch ein und das kommt nicht gut^^


----------



## Tante V (1. April 2009)

das ja die kunst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 abzuschalten ohne einzuschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

naja ich denke die leute hier schauen mich dumm an wen ich auf den bildschirm starre ^^


----------



## Tante V (1. April 2009)

es ist mein job auf den bildschirm zu starren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 drum würde es nicht auffallen, allerdings bin ich grad auch nicht auf arbeit xD


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. April 2009)

so ich geh nachhause

man sieht sich nächsten mitwoch!

bb


----------



## Natsumee (1. April 2009)

ciao ciao bin auch weg

ach ja danke mods 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (8. April 2009)

Wieder erste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuDumaG (8. April 2009)

Zweiter und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

gibts ja net server down mittwoch thread lebt?^^

@Dyralie erste hört sich immer gut an ...^^


----------



## Dyralie (8. April 2009)

Aber nur, weil ich die Mods angeschrieben hab, dass sie ihn aufmachen, den Threat ^^


----------



## Thimothy (8. April 2009)

moin moin ^^


----------



## Dyralie (8. April 2009)

Na also, nu kommt Leben in die Bude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thimothy (8. April 2009)

soo schnell gehts auch net ^^

ich muss mir selbst erst mal leben einhauchen ( kaffee holen ), war ja spät gestern *gäääähn*


----------



## Dyralie (8. April 2009)

Ich hab grad gefrühstückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es sind Ferien und die Kids schlafen noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich hab heut frei - juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

tz das war doch klar also soll noch einer sagen Frauen werden nicht bevorzugt^^

hab auch schon ne pm geschrieben und mir wurde gesagt nö...^^


----------



## Thimothy (8. April 2009)

ahaaaa^^ 

urlaub hab ich erst morgen bis dienstag dann. 

wird´n nettes langes wochenende  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und schön meldet er auch bei uns ^^


----------



## Dyralie (8. April 2009)

Ich hab den selben angeschrieben, den ich auch letzte Woche angeschrieben hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht hat das was genutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dachte schon, du seist verschwunden, weil nix mehr kam ^^


----------



## Daroia (8. April 2009)

Mahlzeit *streck*


----------



## Dyralie (8. April 2009)

Juhu - Willkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Franken grüßt Franken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tiggle83 (8. April 2009)

moin moin
gibts irgendwo kaffee?


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

der ist ja geil

Ein Mann weckt mitten in der Nacht seine Frau: "Liebling! Hier, Deine Kopfschmerztabletten.

Sie: "Aber ich hab doch gar keine Kopfschmerzen!"

Mann: "Na dann auf geht's ..."


wen hast angeschrieben?^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Mahlzeit *streck*




hoi hoi

^^


----------



## Dyralie (8. April 2009)

*Kaffeekanne in die Mitte stell* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Jemand Milch und Zucker? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (8. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wen hast angeschrieben?^^



lol

Ocian


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

nichts lol^^

mhm okey
sind server überhaupt down?


----------



## Bodog (8. April 2009)

Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seid doch so nett und zieht euch meine Klavier-Videos rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist beruhigend in der früh..... 

http://www.youtube.com/user/Boodoog6

Mfg Bodog 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

naja wen man so deinen char anschaut kann es nicht beruhigen sein^^


----------



## Daroia (8. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Juhu - Willkommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Willkommen is gut gesagt XD

Mittelfranken gruesst Unterfranken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Natsumee schrieb:


> hoi hoi
> 
> ^^



Na du... wie gehts so?


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Na du... wie gehts so?



naja hatte schon bessere zeiten -.-"

und dir?


----------



## Daroia (8. April 2009)

tiggle83 schrieb:


> moin moin
> gibts irgendwo kaffee?




Dein Achievment hab ich auch scho geschafft XD


----------



## Daroia (8. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja hatte schon bessere zeiten -.-"
> 
> und dir?



Och ja... muss ja... bin nur froh wenn mein Mann auf Urlaub heimkommt... dann kann ich mehr schlafen als die 3-4 Std naechtlich *lol*




Edit fragt: Warum schon bessere Zeiten? hoert sich ja mal echt net gut an...


----------



## Dyralie (8. April 2009)

Ich hab auch noch einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Pärchen beim Angelausflug am See. Als er ein Nickerchen macht, nimmt sie sich das Boot und ein gutes Buch, rudert in eine Bucht und fängt an zu lesen. Kommt der Parkaufseher vorbei und meint: "Ich muss leider 20 Euro Strafe kassieren, an dieser Stelle ist das Angeln verboten." Meint sie: "Aber ich angle doch gar nicht, ich lese!" und denkt: sieht man das denn nicht? - Er: "Ich muss trotzdem kassieren, Sie haben ja schließlich die Ausrüstung dazu dabei." - Sie: "Wenn Sie das tun, zeige ich Sie an wegen Vergewaltigung!" - Er erstaunt: "Aber ich habe Sie doch gar nicht angerührt!" - Darauf sie: "Aber sie haben schließlich die Ausrüstung dazu dabei!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Merke: Leg dich nie mit Frauen an, die lesen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (8. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch einen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hrhr


----------



## joker1988 (8. April 2009)

wollte mal fragen ob die server down sind? weil normalerweise ja nur neustart sein sollte.
habe das problem das ich nicht weiter kommen als authenfizierung und dann kommt sofort ihre verbindung zum server wurde unterbrochen
komme selbst auf der blizz seite nicht in acc verwaltung rein. (Die Verbindung zu www.wow-europe.com wurde unterbrochen, während die Seite geladen wurde.)


----------



## Dyralie (8. April 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Edit fragt: Warum schon bessere Zeiten? hoert sich ja mal echt net gut an...



Ja, was los Natsumee? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

lol ^^


naja vor bald 4 Wochen hat ex mit mir schluss gemacht nach 2 jahren und naja halt so schön über wow -.-" und das 1 tag bevor ich hochgefahren wäre -.-


----------



## Heydu (8. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch einen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lOl

Hier eins:
Ein Fremder wird im Flugzeug neben ein kleines Mädchen gesetzt. Der Fremde wendet sich ihr zu und sagt: "Wollen wir ein wenig miteinander plaudern? Ich habe gehört, dass Flüge schneller vorüber gehen, wenn man sich ein bisschen unterhält."
Das kleine Mädchen, welches soeben sein Buch geöffnet hat, schliesst es langsam und sagt zu dem Fremden: "Über was möchten Sie denn gerne reden?"
"Oh, ich weiss nicht", antwortet der Fremde. "Wie wär es über Atomstrom?"
"OK", sagt sie. "Das wäre ein interessantes Thema, aber erlauben Sie mir zuerst eine Frage: Ein Pferd, eine Kuh und ein Reh essen alle dasselbe Zeug, nämlich Gras. Aber das Reh scheidet kleine Kügelchen aus, die Kuh einen flachen Fladen und das Pferd produziert Klumpen getrocknetes Gras. Warum denken Sie, ist das so?"
Der Fremde denkt darüber nach und sagt: "Nun, ich habe keine Ahnung."
Darauf antwortet das kleine Mädchen: "Fühlen Sie sich wirklich kompetent, um mit mir über Atomstrom zu reden, wenn Sie nicht einmal über Scheisse Bescheid wissen?"


----------



## Dyralie (8. April 2009)

joker1988 schrieb:


> wollte mal fragen ob die server down sind? weil normalerweise ja nur neustart sein sollte.
> habe das problem das ich nicht weiter kommen als authenfizierung und dann kommt sofort ihre verbindung zum server wurde unterbrochen
> komme selbst auf der blizz seite nicht in acc verwaltung rein. (Die Verbindung zu www.wow-europe.com wurde unterbrochen, während die Seite geladen wurde.)



Also ich bin drin - lol - darum ist hier auch so wenig los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin gleich hierher, der Gewohnheit halber - hab gar net versucht, einzuloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (8. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lol ^^
> 
> 
> naja vor bald 4 Wochen hat ex mit mir schluss gemacht nach 2 jahren und naja halt so schön über wow -.-" und das 1 tag bevor ich hochgefahren wäre -.-




Oo

du Armer *knuddl*

Is ja nicht gerade die feine englische Art...


----------



## tiggle83 (8. April 2009)

so schönes wetter draussen und ihr hängt vorm pc....nene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (8. April 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> lOl
> 
> Hier eins:
> Ein Fremder wird im Flugzeug neben ein kleines Mädchen gesetzt. Der Fremde wendet sich ihr zu und sagt: "Wollen wir ein wenig miteinander plaudern? Ich habe gehört, dass Flüge schneller vorüber gehen, wenn man sich ein bisschen unterhält."
> ...



lol der is geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (8. April 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> lOl
> 
> Hier eins:
> Ein Fremder wird im Flugzeug neben ein kleines Mädchen gesetzt. Der Fremde wendet sich ihr zu und sagt: "Wollen wir ein wenig miteinander plaudern? Ich habe gehört, dass Flüge schneller vorüber gehen, wenn man sich ein bisschen unterhält."
> ...



Der ist auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (8. April 2009)

tiggle83 schrieb:


> so schönes wetter draussen und ihr hängt vorm pc....nene
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich kann ja gern meine Kleine alleine in der Wohnung schlafen lassen und derweilen spazieren gehen oO


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Oo
> 
> du Armer *knuddl*
> 
> Is ja nicht gerade die feine englische Art...




ne -.-

naja 2jahre vergeudet für nichts und geld ausgegeben wie blöd


----------



## Dyralie (8. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja vor bald 4 Wochen hat ex mit mir schluss gemacht nach 2 jahren und naja halt so schön über wow -.-" und das 1 tag bevor ich hochgefahren wäre -.-



Jo, von mir auch ein *tröstknuddel* - und *daumendrück* dass was neues kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> ich kann ja gern meine Kleine alleine in der Wohnung schlafen lassen und derweilen spazieren gehen oO



traust dich NICHT!^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





wehe du machst es ^^


----------



## Daroia (8. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne -.-
> 
> naja 2jahre vergeudet für nichts und geld ausgegeben wie blöd



du, des hatte ich scho oefter... ich waere jetzt reich ohne Ende ohne solche Erfahrungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber naja, man merkt sichs irgendwann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröggi1 (8. April 2009)

Was ist die steigerung von Frauenpower?^^


----------



## Dyralie (8. April 2009)

tiggle83 schrieb:


> so schönes wetter draussen und ihr hängt vorm pc....nene
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei uns ist es trübe und ich geh nachher noch raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (8. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> traust dich NICHT!^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol ich bin doch net Wahnsinnig XD

Die bruellt ja schon wenn ich ausm Zimmer geh und sie mich nich mehr sieht


----------



## Sinfallon (8. April 2009)

/push^^


----------



## Dyralie (8. April 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> lol ich bin doch net Wahnsinnig XD
> 
> Die bruellt ja schon wenn ich ausm Zimmer geh und sie mich nich mehr sieht



Wie alt ist sie denn? Und wie heißt sie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> du, des hatte ich scho oefter... ich waere jetzt reich ohne Ende ohne solche Erfahrungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




mhm wieso? bezahlen normalerweise nicht männer so ziemlich immer?^^


naja regt mich trotzdem auf -.-"


----------



## Daroia (8. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Wie alt ist sie denn? Und wie heißt sie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



8 Monate und heisst Kimberly (gg Kim hatte der zustaendige Standesbeamte was -.-)




Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm wieso? bezahlen normalerweise nicht männer so ziemlich immer?^^
> 
> 
> naja regt mich trotzdem auf -.-"




Naja, ich bin meistens durch die Gegend gekurvt, oder Geld wurde zusammengelegt um Einrichtung zu kaufen und die hat dann der Kerl nach der Trennung behalten und solche Scherze ^^

Klar regts einen auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber du kannst es ja net aendern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (8. April 2009)

Moin, ich beginne mal mit nem klassischen Mimimi.

Fast verpennt und zur Arbeit gehetzt. Der Kollege nebenan hat Geburtstag, Sekt auf leerem Magen. Die erste Kippe vorm Haus (Inhouse-Rauchverbot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) , Beine schaffen grad so die drei Etage wieder hoch. Seit 30 Minuten kreist ein Hubschrauber überm Haus, Kaffee nur lauwarm, acht Stunden Büro vor mir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber schön, euch zu lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valjiin (8. April 2009)

FIRST!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Mist zu spät...


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin meistens durch die Gegend gekurvt, oder Geld wurde zusammengelegt um Einrichtung zu kaufen und die hat dann der Kerl nach der Trennung behalten und solche Scherze ^^




naja haben net zusammengewohnt


----------



## Daroia (8. April 2009)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Moin, ich beginne mal mit nem klassischen Mimimi.
> 
> Fast verpennt und zur Arbeit gehetzt. Der Kollege nebenan hat Geburtstag, Sekt auf leerem Magen. Die erste Kippe vorm Haus (Inhouse-Rauchverbot
> 
> ...



oh, netter Tagesbeginn XD



Valjiin schrieb:


> FIRST!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wollt grad sagen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Natsumee schrieb:


> naja haben net zusammengewohnt



Hat ja nix damit zu tun... Geld rauswerfen fuer andere Personen war das Thema XD


----------



## Dyralie (8. April 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> 8 Monate und heisst Kimberly (gg Kim hatte der zustaendige Standesbeamte was -.-)



Meine Jungs sind 17 und 15 und brüllen, wenn ich ins Zimmer geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bodog (8. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Meine Jungs sind 17 und 15 und brüllen, wenn ich ins Zimmer geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja dann bin ich ja nur bisschen jünger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (8. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Meine Jungs sind 17 und 15 und brüllen, wenn ich ins Zimmer geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hehe des glaub ich gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bodog schrieb:


> Tja dann bin ich ja nur bisschen jünger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Als sie oder als die Jungs? ^^


BTW: is des net seltsam wenn n Orc Klavier spielt?



Edit sagt: Hoert sich aber echt gut an...


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. April 2009)

WTF wurde ja doch aufgemacht obwohl die server oben sind ^^

ich stell ma ne dicke fette kanne kafee inne mitte und paar brötchen dazu!

GUTEN MORGEN!


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Meine Jungs sind 17 und 15 und brüllen, wenn ich ins Zimmer geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hast du keine tochter die bischen älter ist als der älteste da?^^


@Doria naja das meiste geld ist raus wegen dem hochfahren ....


----------



## Dyralie (8. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> WTF wurde ja doch aufgemacht obwohl die server oben sind ^^
> 
> ich stell ma ne dicke fette kanne kafee inne mitte und paar brötchen dazu!
> 
> GUTEN MORGEN!



Vielleicht, weil ich so nett drum gebeten hab ^^ - und das nur, weil ich gar net gemerkt hab, dass die Server net down sind und gleich hierher kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. April 2009)

schade, man kann hier kein tetris spielen
hätte ein gepostet x)


----------



## Daromi (8. April 2009)

/push

Gogo, fast 1711 Seiten Oo


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Vielleicht, weil ich so nett drum gebeten hab ^^ - und das nur, weil ich gar net gemerkt hab, dass die Server net down sind und gleich hierher kam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja hab ja heute um 8:05 auch schon maladin angeschrieben, er meinte nur das er das nicht machen könnte weil die server e online sind...
nächsten mittwoch werde ich erster sein ^^

mfg


----------



## Bodog (8. April 2009)

Orcs können gut Klavier spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (8. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hast du keine tochter die bischen älter ist als der älteste da?^^



Leider nein... wollte immer eine haben... Kleidchen kaufen, Haare frisieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Obwohl, der große lässt sich die Haare grad wachsen - bald mach ich dem nen Zopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (8. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> ...und paar brötchen dazu!



Perfekt, hatte nur Schoko, Mandel- und Kokoskekse zum Frühstück.


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> schade, man kann hier kein tetris spielen
> hätte ein gepostet x)




naja machs einfach^^


----------



## Dyralie (8. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> naja hab ja heute um 8:05 auch schon maladin angeschrieben, er meinte nur das er das nicht machen könnte weil die server e online sind...
> nächsten mittwoch werde ich erster sein ^^
> 
> mfg



Kann sein, denn da sind auch noch Ferien und ich schlaf etwas länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (8. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hast du keine tochter die bischen älter ist als der älteste da?^^
> 
> 
> @Doria naja das meiste geld ist raus wegen dem hochfahren ....



Daroia* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Joa denk ich mir...

Dann bin ich jetzt mal aufm Server, bevor meine Kleine aufwacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bis spaetestens naechsten Mi dann mal ^^


----------



## Dyralie (8. April 2009)

Hier wirds ja langsam richtig schön lebendig - und das, obwohl die Server net down sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Find ich super, sind halt alle den netten Plausch am Mittwoch gewohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da soll nochmal einer sagen, wir wären süchtig nach WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir treffen nur gern andere Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. April 2009)

Hier paar Bilder:
[attachment=7222lickwinkel.jpg][attachment=7223:iphone.jpg]
[attachment=7224:idiot.jpg][attachment=7225:bodenzeichnung.jpg]
[attachment=7226:zeichnung.jpg]


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. April 2009)

dyralie... ich und natsumee müssen arbeiten deswegen sind wir hier ^^

goi natsumee - so wie letzten mittwoch


----------



## Quinshin (8. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Hier wirds ja langsam richtig schön lebendig - und das, obwohl die Server net down sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das überrascht mich nicht weil was soll man sonst um halb 11 an einem Mittwoch morgen tun ausser in nem Forum zu posten?^^

P.S.: btw guten morgähn


----------



## hardrain86 (8. April 2009)

was soll man sagen jeden mittwoch ist es das gleiche aber tun kann man sonst nichts außer auf nem anderen server der evtl online ist einen char anzufangen und den solange zu spielen aber das macht mir keinen spaß mehr^^
deswegen warte ich bis zudem zeitpunkt wann ich weiter questen kann udn die welt weietr entdecken kann^^


----------



## Dyralie (8. April 2009)

Und in welchem Threat seid ihr an den anderen Tagen außer Mittwoch? - Da muss ich nämlich auch arbeiten - und könnt da ja mal reinschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quinshin (8. April 2009)

DU könntest ja einen neuen Threat aufmachen ;P


----------



## aufgeraucht (8. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> dyralie... ich und natsumee müssen arbeiten deswegen sind wir hier ^^



Dito  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nach der kleinen Sektrunde, den Keksen, Kippchen und Kaffee hat die Arbeit leider völlig ihren Reiz verloren. Bin ganz gefesselt vom Gedanken an mein kuschliges Bett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

ja sry daroia^^

ou man was du gehst schonwieder grml -.-

dyralie kriegst weggeh verbot^^


----------



## Dyralie (8. April 2009)

Quinshin schrieb:


> DU könntest ja einen neuen Threat aufmachen ;P



Oki - den nennen wir dann:

"Heute ist nicht Mittwoch und die Server sind nicht down, aber du musst arbeiten "





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Oki - den nennen wir dann:
> 
> "Heute ist nicht Mittwoch und die Server sind nicht down, aber du musst arbeiten "
> 
> ...




nene lass mal sein^^


----------



## Dyralie (8. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja sry daroia^^
> 
> ou man was du gehst schonwieder grml -.-
> 
> dyralie kriegst weggeh verbot^^



Sorry, ich muss noch einkaufen - aber ich komm danach nochmal, versprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nene lass mal sein^^




wäre aber eine gute idee ^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> wäre aber eine gute idee ^^



eigentlich nicht


@dyralie kaufst mir auch was?^^


----------



## Xelyna (8. April 2009)

*Kekse hinstell*
Na ihr Süchtigen


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

hey xely 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*kekse nehm* 

*gipfeli an xely geb*

na wie gehts dir?

und wieso süchtig?^^


----------



## Ragnar24X (8. April 2009)

Nr. 1712  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

... Seite ....    Hoffentlich schaffenwas noch bis seite 2000 ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Also die server von WC 3 sin nicht down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn das zock ich immer wenn wow net läuft ..gell ;D


*nach essen suchen*


----------



## Heydu (8. April 2009)

hat wer chuchi chäschtli für mich? x)


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

was willst du mit einem küchenschrank?

wetsch dini chäschüechli drine verstecke?


----------



## aufgeraucht (8. April 2009)

Mal ne Frage am Rande (ne, is wahrlich kein Threat wert, der in Flames endet).

War gestern Nethersturm bissel Stoff und Entzauberbares farmen. Zwischen all den Mobs kommt nen "Chefingenieur Lorthander" ins Target. Ich denk "super, nen Rarmob, der wird ja wohl was zum entzaubern dabei haben". Auf einmal machts Pling "hat den Erfolg [Ziemlich selten] errungen". (Tötet eine der unten aufgelisteten, extrem seltenen und schwer zu findenden Kreaturen der Scherbenwelt.). Hatte ich tatsächlich "extrem seltenes Glück" oder stehts schon bei jedem Zweiten von euch im Erfolgsbuch?

So oder so, gefreut hats mich auf jeden Fall, farmen ist schon ne dröge Angelegenheit, nebenbei noch Dolche geskillt (Tank mit Küchenmesser -.-). Da war das Pling ne echte Erfrischung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (8. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hey xely
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Na weil ihr hier abhängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ich nicht zum schreiben komm *blubber* :>



aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Hatte ich tatsächlich "extrem seltenes Glück" oder stehts schon bei jedem Zweiten von euch im Erfolgsbuch?


Ersteres (;


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

also in der schwerbenwelt kriegst die schnell da selten welche da sind und man weis wo die eigentlich stehen aber der nächste erfolg wäre ja dann töte alle aufgelisteten rare mops naja.. da sag ich einfach nur viel spass^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Na weil ihr hier abhängt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja warum nicht?^^

kennst mich ja *gg*

und wie gehts dir den schon lange nichts mehr von dir gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quinshin (8. April 2009)

Das Achievment is für das Töten eines rare-Mobs

Du bekommst es einmal wenn du den ersten rare-Mob gekillt hast und noch einmal eines wenn du ALLE gefunden und erlegt hast

aber trotzdem GZ ;D


----------



## serialdead (8. April 2009)

arghs so langweilig nix zu tun mehr in arbeit
hätte ich meinne laptop mitgenommen dann hätte ich ab nachmittag wow bzw ab jez steam/cs :x


----------



## Xelyna (8. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja warum nicht?^^
> 
> kennst mich ja *gg*
> 
> ...


Bin auch viel am Arbeiten


----------



## Kalfani (8. April 2009)

Mittlerweile kann man sogar ziemlich easy den Erfolg für die Scherbenwelt gezielt holen, irgendein Rare ist immer dar, in Nordend sieht das schon anders aus^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Bin auch viel am Arbeiten



naja aber man kann doch dem armen lieben Natsu mal ne nachricht schreiben^^ bin doch so lieb ...^^


ich gehe mal futtern^^


----------



## Quinshin (8. April 2009)

guten Hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

so re re


----------



## Dyralie (8. April 2009)

So, da bin ich wieder - hab dir auch einen Schokokeks mitgebracht Natsumee ^^

*Keksrüberlang* 

und seid ihr überhaupt noch da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

klar bin ich da und wb

danke schön für den keks bringst ihn noch in die schweiz?^^


----------



## Quinshin (8. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> und seid ihr überhaupt noch da?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja ich bin kräftig am Twinken ^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

mhm ich mag imo gar kein wow spielen sau langweilig -.-"

ich hoffe wir gehen heute obi d3 machen auf naxx hab ich keine lust *schnief*


----------



## Dyralie (8. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> klar bin ich da und wb
> 
> danke schön für den keks bringst ihn noch in die schweiz?^^



Klar, wenn du nen portal aufmachst ^^


----------



## Quinshin (8. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich hoffe wir gehen heute obi d3 machen auf naxx hab ich keine lust *schnief*


 
Naxx kann auch ganz lustig sein wenn man als Dd ein bisschen agro zieht ^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

bin kein mage

kann dir aber Ausdauer buffen^^


----------



## Clunck (8. April 2009)

Quinshin schrieb:


> Naxx kann auch ganz lustig sein wenn man als Dd ein bisschen agro zieht ^^



dann stirbt mann punkt.
Geht wahrscheinlich heute naxx 25 mal sehen ob kel heute das letzte item bei hatt & dann nochmal badges armschienen verkaufen.

ps. pls pushen [url="http://rahtlos.Wegen-massiver-Spammerei-gefiltert[/url]


----------



## Dyralie (8. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> bin kein mage
> 
> kann dir aber Ausdauer buffen^^



dat kann ich als priest selbst, das hilft aber nicht so viel ....

hast nen FP in der Nähe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

klar

nen grossen und nen kleinen 

der kleine ist so 10 min entfernt und der grosse so 30 je nach verkehr bis 50 min

sag bescheid hol dich ab mit meinem mount^^


----------



## Dyralie (8. April 2009)

Hm, mein nächster FP ist ca. 1 h entfernt und auch nur mit epic mount ^^ - außerdem sind die Wege dahin immer sehr überlaufen - also wirds wohl ne Weile dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. April 2009)

egal muss eh bis 16.00 arbeiten dann nach hause epic mount holen also dauerts sicher so bis halb 6 bis dahin bist sicher da^^


----------



## Maladin (8. April 2009)

Bis nächsten Mittwoch ..

/wink maladin


----------



## Silaz Frostwolf (15. April 2009)

Und ich fang heute an juhu Ulduar kommt endlich


----------



## Darequi (15. April 2009)

hey, was das ?? der Thead ist schon zu früh auf ... *mecker* ^^


----------



## Silaz Frostwolf (15. April 2009)

Ist aber schon Mittwoch und mein Server is Down ;-((

Naja ok etz is er Down


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

server sind jetzt down *_*
hm und was mach ich nun^^ schlafen is langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlaubel (15. April 2009)

ololol ich reite duch IF und alle rennen auf ner stelle...WTF


----------



## Ravenhu (15. April 2009)

Was für ein Krönender Abschluss. 12 minuten vor serverdown doch noch Kel tot gekriegt und meinen T7 helm gekriegt^^. 
achja den titel Held der eisigen Weiten gabs dann auch gleich.



so long,        Raven


----------



## Allysekos (15. April 2009)

Naja knapp 9 Stunden KAffetrinken dann wirst du Woche lang nicht schlafen können (nicht nur von Kaffe,sondern von Ulduar trys)


----------



## Mozee (15. April 2009)

Hab eigendlich keine lust das zu patchen wieder so lange warten wieso nicht nächste woche :'(


----------



## Kamar (15. April 2009)

Hi

(janz sinnvoller Post)


----------



## Silaz Frostwolf (15. April 2009)

Haben Kel auch grad noch vor Server down gekillt auf Frostwolf 

Was droppt T7 Kopf und Todesbiss und 2mal beim Würfeln versagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lilithb (15. April 2009)

laut nem bluepost soll es ja nun doch keine t8 tokens gegen embleme geben, weiss wer was genaues?
(ich hoff ja es wird keine geben)


----------



## Schlaubel (15. April 2009)

wir standen mit paar mann am ende auf if brücke und der handelschannel is voll spam explodiert...frostwolf halt


----------



## XerroX (15. April 2009)

Kennt wer ne externe Seite, wo man den Patch runterladen kann ? Gab es da nicht mal was ?


----------



## DarkSever (15. April 2009)

Mozee schrieb:


> Hab eigendlich keine lust das zu patchen wieder so lange warten wieso nicht nächste woche :'(


lol hab schon eine woche davor den ersten patch part gezogen und gestern den dritten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja.. freue mich auf Ulduar und die neuen Inhalte, und wünsch euch eine gute Nacht, vor dem Sturm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sephirót15 (15. April 2009)

so der server ist weg und ich freu mich auf ulduar, da ich jezz nixx mehr zu tun hab geh ich pennen, gn8 und so


----------



## Malarki@buffed (15. April 2009)

XerroX - WoW Source is ne gute Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hoffentlich clearen wir Ulduar nicht auch am ersten Raidtag wie Naxx O_o Freu mich jedenfalls drauf <3


----------



## Mozee (15. April 2009)

War eigendlich druide am leveln und was habt ihr so gemacht b4 server down?


----------



## YasoNRX (15. April 2009)

Ich freue mich schon auf das turnier^^ und ulduar


----------



## Runus (15. April 2009)

Mozee schrieb:


> War eigendlich druide am leveln und was habt ihr so gemacht b4 server down?


War grad Naxx, fehlten noch 4 Bosse und dann warn die Server down^^


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

Mozee schrieb:


> War eigendlich druide am leveln und was habt ihr so gemacht b4 server down?


char nach azshara gebracht damits morgen beim einloggen nich so ruckelt xD


----------



## XerroX (15. April 2009)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> XerroX - WoW Source is ne gute Seite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Vielen lieben Dank Malarki. Auf der Seite habe ich auch früher 
schon oftmals die Patches geladen, nur hatte ich den Namen vergessen.


----------



## Taishan (15. April 2009)

In meiner unnachahmlich charmanten Art, fordere ich den gsamten Server zur selbstgeiselung auf !!

 "Das ende ist nah, beruet ihr sünder, ihr huren des friedens, tötet eure kinder, vergewaltigt eure fraun, bereuet !!!  und dann ist der server down! ich zogge zwar nicht auf nem rp realm, trotz allem - rp ist geil ^^

ps : nicht das ich hier irgendwen zu derart kranken Taten auffordern will, versteht was ich meine oder lasst es sein^^


----------



## XerroX (15. April 2009)

btw ... ich wünsch euch ne geruhsame Nacht und morgen viel Spaß beim zocken ... nachtü ^^


----------



## Nachto (15. April 2009)

Blizzard Updater ist bei 25% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maine- (15. April 2009)

Mozee schrieb:


> War eigendlich druide am leveln und was habt ihr so gemacht b4 server down?
> 
> 
> > char nach azshara gebracht damits morgen beim einloggen nich so ruckelt xD




hätt ich auch machen sollen awei^^ 2 chars dalaran 1 if^^ gott sei dank steht meine hexe in if 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Industrialz (15. April 2009)

http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php

Hier könnt ihr den Patch saugen! Geht fix 20min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taishan (15. April 2009)

Wie? bei 25% ? da hast aber was verpasst mein Freund, der neue "Block" des Patches steht uns hier in Europa noch nicht zur verfügung


----------



## bananengurke (15. April 2009)

Maine- schrieb:


> hätt ich auch machen sollen awei^^ 2 chars dalaran 1 if^^ gott sei dank steht meine hexe in if
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol du bist auf meinem sever!!!!!!!111
aber mist ich steh auch mit meinen mains in dalaran >.<

naja wenigstens bin ich ready für dual specc hab tank udn dd equip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lotako (15. April 2009)

Also ich habe es Vorhin mit dem BLizzard Backround Downloader geladen und es hat nur 2 Stunden gedauert.
Ich hab eine DSL 2000 Leitung.

Geh mal im Downloader auf :

Anzeige -> Einstellungen... -> Downloadgeschwindigkeit nicht einschränken.

Dadurch gehts viel schneller.


----------



## Veged (15. April 2009)

grad meinen dudu gelevelt. quest abgegeben, dornen gecastet.....naja und der castet wohl immer noch. ich hab total die zeit vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber da ich in theramore stehe werd ich wohl kaum probs mit lag etc bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (15. April 2009)

server down, patch installiert, wow gestartet critical wow error 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceilyn (15. April 2009)

mach mir hoffnung, ich habs grad entpackt und bin am patchen :>


----------



## Nachto (15. April 2009)

Hallo,

Klar, es stehen 3 Parts zur verfügung, Updater ist nun bei 60% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann dir gerne Screenshot geben wennde magst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taishan (15. April 2009)

seit ihr alle porös in der birne?

 es gibt den letzten teil des ulduar , des 3.1 patches noch nicht !


----------



## Nachto (15. April 2009)

Klar gibt es den, Augen auf machen óÓ


----------



## i2lurchi (15. April 2009)

Taishan schrieb:


> seit ihr alle porös in der birne?
> 
> es gibt den letzten teil des ulduar , des 3.1 patches noch nicht !


und warum patch ich grad bei 94%???^^


----------



## Delröy1 (15. April 2009)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> mach mir hoffnung, ich habs grad entpackt und bin am patchen :>



das wird schon kollege hat keinen error :/ obs an vista liegt?^^


----------



## Nachto (15. April 2009)

i2lurchi schrieb:


> und warum patch ich grad bei 94%???^^


+ meiner ist jetzt gleich auch fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## i2lurchi (15. April 2009)

1. ulduar boss world first von V A N Q U I S H




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (15. April 2009)

sow unfair , da kann man kein world 1 kill hier schaffen^^


----------



## Erpur (15. April 2009)

100% 

keine probleme und die meisten addons sind auch schon aktuelle versionen da


----------



## Taishan (15. April 2009)

da müsste doch mein downloader rödeln... ihr macht mich fertig...naja, gib soviele mirrors wo der schneller drunten is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceilyn (15. April 2009)

Also patches entpackt, zusammen geschmissen, updater gestartet... gewartet... gewartet... gewartet... 100% wow gestartet, login screen.. eingeloggt... falsche version^^  
also muesste es ja passen, unten stand 3.1 ^^


----------



## i2lurchi (15. April 2009)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> Also patches entpackt, zusammen geschmissen, updater gestartet... gewartet... gewartet... gewartet... 100% wow gestartet, login screen.. eingeloggt... falsche version^^
> also muesste es ja passen, unten stand 3.1 ^^


passt alles, die server sind "noch" 3.0.9


----------



## Taishan (15. April 2009)

ich weis jetzt nicht worauf du hinaus willst aber  wenn du als WoW - Freak wow nicht mindestens auf 3 verschiedenen Fetplatten instaliert hast, bist selber schuld !!! XD


----------



## Scharamo (15. April 2009)

wieviel MB muss man den heute Downloaden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (15. April 2009)

ich werd ned schlau drauß aber nun funzt das ganze lol^^



Scharamo schrieb:


> wieviel MB muss man den heute Downloaden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 woh eher gb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veged (15. April 2009)

naja bin mal im bett. bis morgen mittag tut sich da eh nichts mehr.
gepatched ist alles und morgen kann das große leveln weitergehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gute nacht zusammen

@ Scharamo: 30MB ist der final part groß. also nicht die welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (15. April 2009)

Delröy schrieb:


> ich werd ned schlau drauß aber nun funzt das ganze lol^^
> woh eher gb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich meinte ohne die bereits bereitgestellten 850 MB




Veged schrieb:


> @ Scharamo: 30MB ist der final part groß. also nicht die welt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Firma dankt ! Gute nacht  Veged


----------



## Taishan (15. April 2009)

30 mb? lol , den hab ich mitgnommen ohne es zu meken....


----------



## Illwyn (15. April 2009)

morgen zocken? never play on patch day, ich wette auf mindestens 3 stunden downtime


----------



## M0tti (15. April 2009)

jetzt schon Patchen? hm stimmt gute idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Mich wunderts, dass der Patch "nur" ca. 850MB groß ist, kommt da noch was?


----------



## Taishan (15. April 2009)

ich und mein backrounddownloader wir sind und z.Z einig... so nach dem Motto : ich schesii dich nicht an, du Scheisst mich nicht an ^^


----------



## Warlock91 (15. April 2009)

beim patchday sind die server immer so von 3-7/11 uhr off


----------



## Mozee (15. April 2009)

wieso kann sich blizzard nicht mal speed hacken und die wartungs arbeiten schnell fertig machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M0tti (15. April 2009)

Mozee schrieb:


> wieso kann sich blizzard nicht mal speed hacken und die wartungs arbeiten schnell fertig machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Leider ist Chuck Norris kein Blizzard Mitarbeiter - oder doch?


----------



## Delröy1 (15. April 2009)

Warlock91 schrieb:


> beim patchday sind die server immer so von 3-7/11 uhr off



bei einem solchen patch gabs schon oft genug probs sodass server auch mal bis 15uhr nich on waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


arbeiten hilft muhaha^^


----------



## Taishan (15. April 2009)

> wieso kann sich blizzard nicht mal speed hacken und die wartungs arbeiten schnell fertig machen



Wieso kreist die Sonne nicht um den Mond? Wieso ist die Welt nicht flach? Wieso ist die Banana....warum is die gelb ?? ^^


----------



## Mozee (15. April 2009)

Taishan schrieb:


> Wieso kreist die Sonne nicht um den Mond? Wieso ist die Welt nicht flach? Wieso ist die Banana....warum is die gelb ?? ^^



antowrt 1. Weil der mond schon zu nah an der erde ist und die sonne dann alles auf der erde verbrennen würde 
antwort 2. weil die menschen sonst flach sein würden und wie man erkennen kann ist das ja nicht so 
antwort 3. gelb weil alle andere farben schon genommen wurden

und Chuck norris arbeitet dort nicht weil er einer von den alten götter ist und deshalb blizzard kontroliert


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

Taishan schrieb:


> Wieso kreist die Sonne nicht um den Mond? Wieso ist die Welt nicht flach? Wieso ist die Banana....warum is die gelb ?? ^^


mir is so langweilig ich erstell mir grad wirklich son valenth zeug xD und meine mybrute kämpfe hab ich auch schon verbraucht :'-(


----------



## Taishan (15. April 2009)

nun..da haben wir ja nen ganz besonderen schlaumeier am start... deine erklärungen sind alle schlüssig nur:

 gelb ist sie, aus welchem grund ist wissenschaftlich ( auf Grund deiner Forchungen) belegt....nun stellt sich..nein, es drängt sich die Frage auf: Warum ist das verdammte ding zudem auch noch krumm?


----------



## Mozee (15. April 2009)

Krumm hmm weil sie falsch rum wächst und die ober seite rauf will?^^


----------



## Taishan (15. April 2009)

> Krumm hmm weil sie falsch rum wächst und die ober seite rauf will?^^




Hm, nein das überzeugt mich nicht...

also jeder der glaubt eine bessere erkrlöärung dafür zu haben warum nun die Banane (nicht gleb) nein, wieso sie "Krumm" ist... der möge doch bitte vortreten ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (15. April 2009)

Zu der krummen Banane:
Ich hatte als Kind nen Buch, da wurde die Frage eindeutig beantwortet
"Ein Affe namens Hubert Knauff haute mit dem Hammer drauf"

Damit wäre die Frage geklärt! Wissenschaftlicher Beweise bedarf es nicht, da Kinderbücher ja wohl keine Lügen verbreiten.


----------



## Allysekos (15. April 2009)

Illwyn schrieb:


> morgen zocken? never play on patch day, ich wette auf mindestens 3 stunden downtime



du bist doof


----------



## Mozee (15. April 2009)

Sie ist krumm weil jede stunde eine nackte frau durch die bananen plantagen geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taishan (15. April 2009)

nein, es muss eine bessere erklärung geben ( ob die logischer ist sei mal dahingestellt) besser halt


----------



## Giefepixs (15. April 2009)

1. Die Banane ist krumm weil sie zur Sonne wächst ;D 2. wieso stoppt mein downloader bei 85% ?=(
*pling* achievement "1. Post" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mozee (15. April 2009)

Giefepixs schrieb:


> 1. Die Banane ist krumm weil sie zur Sonne wächst ;D




Die antwort ist zu leicht oder magnetische kraft tut sie rauf


----------



## Isador87 (15. April 2009)

Guten Morgen an alle Verpatchten! Und bitte hinten anstellen...


----------



## Silaz Frostwolf (15. April 2009)

Also Ich würde sagen die Banane ist krumm damit sie in die Obstschale passt!!!

11einself


----------



## Taishan (15. April 2009)

> 1. Die Banane ist krumm weil sie zur Sonne wächst ;D 2. wieso stoppt mein downloader bei 85% ?=(
> *pling* achievement "1. Post" biggrin.gif
> mfg smile.gif



wieso wartest du hier mit Physikalich und naturwissenschaftlcihen gesätzmässigkeiten auf die keine sau jucken ?
Lasst eure phantasie spielen ^^

wieso steht dei  downloader bein 85% hey - du hast nen kack rechner ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (15. April 2009)

Hm, ruhig hier. Kommt wohl erst in Schwung, wenn die ersten in ihren Büros sitzen und ihre Arbeitszeit in den Dienst des Mittwochs-Threats stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bau auf euch und wünsche einen schönen Mittwochmorgen (sicher schlaf ich noch, wenn ihr euren ersten Kaffee schlürft)!

Grüße eines Urlaubers!


----------



## Mozee (15. April 2009)

Sie ist krumm weil sie vom telefon abstammt


----------



## Grushdak (15. April 2009)

Die Banane ist nunmal krumm, weil sie damals nen Bogen um die DDR gemacht hat.

Wie stellt man mit ner Banane die Himmelsrichtung fest ?

Man nehme sie in die Hand, schält sie und dreht sich im Kreise.
Da wo sie aus der Hand gerissen wird - ist Osten.

sry btt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giefepixs (15. April 2009)

hab einen gamer-rechner ;D ok.. mein phantasie-inc. : Vllt ist die Banane krumm weil die arbeiter auf der bananenplantage damit beauftragt wurden jede einzelne banane beim ernten zu biegen... damit... man sie leichter "aufreissen" kann.

EDIT: die letzten 5% sind grad in 3 sekunden runtergerasselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (15. April 2009)

Und ich dachte, mein Kinderbuch hätte eindeutig Aufschluss über die Krümmung der Banane gegeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw: zufällig ein Krieger-Tank online?


----------



## Mozee (15. April 2009)

oder sie ist krumm weil...
1. damit man smileys damit machen kann 
2. weil sie krumme sachen gern hat
3. die banane ist stärker als chuck norris und als er roundhouse kick gemacht hat ist sie nicht kaputt gegangen nur gekrümmt worden
4. damit die anderen früchte einen bogen drum amchen müssen 
5. damit sie anders ausieht als jede andere frucht ( ist eine banane eine frucht?)
6. damit in 10 jahren die frucht menschen bogen haben um die menscheit auszulöschen


----------



## Giefepixs (15. April 2009)

@ Aufgeraucht- Jaahaa hier^^ anwesend *stramm steh* was gibts denn?


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

mag nicht mehr die fiecher in meiner signatur füttern? mir is so langweilig :> xD


----------



## Taishan (15. April 2009)

> hab einen gamer-rechner ;D ok.. mein phantasie-inc. : Vllt ist die Banane krumm weil die arbeiter auf der bananenplantage damit beauftragt wurden jede einzelne banane beim ernten zu biegen... damit... man sie leichter "aufreissen" kann.



hmm ja ne is klar...immerhin...du gewinnst damit den pott des phantasilosesten teilnehmers ever ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (15. April 2009)

Ähm, also ich hab nen bissel hin und hergesockelt, Verzauberungen geändert und nu hab ich zwei Sockel und Verzauberungsplatz frei - also Crit-Immun vorhanden. Was hau ich jetzt bestenfalls drauf? Parieren? Ausweichen? Vielleicht Stärke? Irgendwie skaliert alles mit irgendwas nützlichem. Achja und ich muss a bissel wenig Schaden zweier DDs kompensieren (sind halt RL-Freunde, die schickt man nicht weg wegen zu wenig Dmg)


----------



## Giefepixs (15. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja, ist spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aaaaber vllt ist die banane ja auch krumm weil sie immer schief angesehen wurde?:O wird besser, oder?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taishan (15. April 2009)

[QUOTEoder sie ist krumm weil...
1. damit man smileys damit machen kann
2. weil sie krumme sachen gern hat
3. die banane ist stärker als chuck norris und als er roundhouse kick gemacht hat ist sie nicht kaputt gegangen nur gekrümmt worden
4. damit die anderen früchte einen bogen drum amchen müssen
5. damit sie anders ausieht als jede andere frucht ( ist eine banane eine frucht?)
6. damit in 10 jahren die frucht menschen bogen haben um die menscheit auszulöschen[/QUOTE]


sry, aber des reicht nicht... willst du wirklich wissen warum? warum die banane gelb ist warum ? i


----------



## Muza (15. April 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Die Banane ist nunmal krumm, weil sie damals nen Bogen um die DDR gemacht hat.
> 
> Wie stellt man mit ner Banane die Himmelsrichtung fest ?
> 
> ...


ich find die ossi witze irgendwie nich so toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taishan (15. April 2009)

ich sag dir sovieles mehr aber danach bist du so unbefriedigt wie ein hamster der gard sein rad gefickt hat ^^


----------



## Kamar (15. April 2009)

Wie? Wie könnt ihr den Patch 3,1 schon downloaden wenn ich mein WoW starte startet der Downloader einfach nich


----------



## Giefepixs (15. April 2009)

ich hau mir in meine freien sockelplätze immer die ausweichen/ausdauer teile... damage machst du als tank kaum durch stärke^^ da musst halt eine gute technik finden. so nach dem motto 
Verwüsten-Verwüsten-Verwüsten-Pling Gratis Schildschlag-Schildschlag-dann noch ein paar mal verwüsten und dann schildschlag, verwüsten und heldenhafter stoß spammen hin und wieder mal ein verwunden druff und zack biste auch bei 2k dps ^^


----------



## Mozee (15. April 2009)

Darum behalt ich meine hamster immer zu zweit im käfig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giefepixs (15. April 2009)

hab auch noch einen ossi-witz *kicher*
Wie schiebt ein ossi seinen Einkaufswagen?
...
Gar nicht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muza (15. April 2009)

Giefepixs schrieb:


> hab auch noch einen ossi-witz *kicher*
> Wie schiebt ein ossi seinen Einkaufswagen?
> ...
> Gar nicht
> ...


der is ja mal flach gewesen^^
edit: yeah seite 1718  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giefepixs (15. April 2009)

wie gesagt.. es ist spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

was sagt man zu nem hässligen mädchen ohne titten?

..nix.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





btw.. laaaaaaangweilig.. xD


----------



## Giefepixs (15. April 2009)

xD.. naja, dann frag euch mal worauf ihr euch am meisten freut wenn 3.1 kommt...
ich starte und sage, dass ich mich auf die angeldailys freue <3^^ endlich wieder spaßige angeldailys..JA! angeln macht spaß xD
und ich freu mich auf das mount das man jetzt angeln kann... und darauf am samstag ulduar zu clearen mit den meisten dkp ;D
mfg. ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mozee (15. April 2009)

Hät da noch ne frage wieso ist sonic blau ^^


----------



## Giefepixs (15. April 2009)

wegen der aerodynamik :O und rote kugeln sehen einfach potthässlich aus xD


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

LOOOL aaaah lange nich mehr so gelacht.. xDd
http://z0r.de/?id=1083


----------



## Katzensprung (15. April 2009)

Mozee - www.seitseid.de, sry musste sein!


Sind Bananen Rudeltiere oder bilden die nur gerne Gruppen?


----------



## Giefepixs (15. April 2009)

rudeltiere


----------



## Muza (15. April 2009)

definitiv gruppenzwang


----------



## XxXMatzeXxX (15. April 2009)

auf jeden rudeltiere


----------



## phenox (15. April 2009)

Hey Boomey wusste garnicht das du auch so ein suchtkopf bist und hier angemeldet bist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (15. April 2009)

Giefepixs schrieb:


> xD.. naja, dann frag euch mal worauf ihr euch am meisten freut wenn 3.1 kommt...
> ich starte und sage, dass ich mich auf die angeldailys freue


Bahhh, ich hätte letztens fast  den "Account löschen"-Button gedrückt. Wenn du vierzig mal hintereinander lesen muss "Euer Fisch ist entkommen" *arglgrumpf* unvorstellbar, was sich da für ne Wut anstaut.

-----
Tante Edith freut sich am meisten aufs Einloggen können.


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

freu mich aufs turnier und die neuen noncombat pets :3


----------



## Giefepixs (15. April 2009)

Angeln skillen, gogo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und köder an die angel bauen^^
P.s. wo ist dieser account löschen button? ^^


----------



## Katzensprung (15. April 2009)

Boomey gibt es ab gestern nicht mehr - und wer bist du? :S


----------



## aufgeraucht (15. April 2009)

Giefepixs schrieb:


> P.s. wo ist dieser account löschen button? ^^


In der Accountverwaltung.

PS. Werd mit meinem Allichar wohl sinnvollerweise in OG auf der Suche nach dem Alten Fuchs skillen (den IF-Fisch hab ich). Meine Kollegin saß da drei Tage und hat Angeln ausgeskillt ... aber keinen Alten Fuchs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> Boomey gibt es ab gestern nicht mehr - und wer bist du? :S


und du gibst mozee "tipps" zu seiner rechtschreibung/grammatik? xD


----------



## Katzensprung (15. April 2009)

*seit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanevil (15. April 2009)

Ulduar Livestream vom US Server guggn auf mmochampion. de verteibt die Langeweile


----------



## aufgeraucht (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> und du gibst mozee "tipps" zu seiner rechtschreibung/grammatik? xD


Ey, das ist mein Gebiet! Siehe Sig!


----------



## Katzensprung (15. April 2009)

Gief Link!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111elf


----------



## phenox (15. April 2009)

Corvadin / Recrime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wieso gibts dich nicht mehr ?


----------



## Katzensprung (15. April 2009)

Ich hatte zuviel Geld rumliegen und habe sie männlich gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phenox (15. April 2009)

zomg, vote 4 weiblich!

endlich heute saison 5 vorbei jetzt gibts Gladi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

der livestream suckt irgend wie^^
http://www.mmo-champion.com/

wie der mit der cam mit seinem rabengott prollt ;-)


----------



## Mozee (15. April 2009)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> Ich hatte zuviel Geld rumliegen und habe sie männlich gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da da daaaaaaaaaaaaa

Und ist jemand noch vom server arygos on^^ mir is langweilig ( wii kaputt)^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (15. April 2009)

Was macht ihr im Moment eigentlich sonst noch so, ausser F5 drücken?


----------



## Katzensprung (15. April 2009)

Habe auf Arygos nen lvl 39er Druide namens Katzensprung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katzensprung (15. April 2009)

Hast du Gladi bekommen Corv? Bzw. wirst du?


----------



## Giefepixs (15. April 2009)

will auch gladi aber als deffwarri ists schwierig... naja, jetzt wird der arena-char hochgelvlt dann gibts den s6 oder s7 drachen :O ;D


----------



## Mozee (15. April 2009)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> Hast du Gladi bekommen Corv? Bzw. wirst du?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  doppel post -.- /igno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich will den arena murloc ^^


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Was macht ihr im Moment eigentlich sonst noch so, ausser F5 drücken?


überlegen ob ich pennen soll oder nich xD


----------



## phenox (15. April 2009)

Jo sind einziges team vom server - ein hordeteam hat rang 26 aber >24 werden gladi.
Ich muss gleich auf arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich nebenbei mache ? Versuche die Updatemeldung von meinem AntiVierenprogramm wegzubekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katzensprung (15. April 2009)

Ich ignorier dich gleich, weil du deine Signatur immernoch net richtig hinbekommen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> überlegen ob ich pennen soll oder nich xD


Tu ich auch schon seit gut ner Stunde. Na ich werd mich mal ins Bett verkriechen.
Nochmals einen wunderschönen guten Morgen an alle, die sich in ein paar Stunden den Mittwochs-Threat vom Büro aus gönnen!


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

bin auch weg, gute nacht :-P


----------



## Scharamo (15. April 2009)

WTF bin atm ain 3.1 downloaden. Schön über den standart Downloader... und was geht ? fast 1000 KB/sek. 
Hallo! seit wann ist das ding so schnell?


----------



## Mozee (15. April 2009)

war bei mir auch so schnell^^


----------



## phenox (15. April 2009)

so muss jetzt los also an alle die arbeiten müssen wie ich mein beileid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

Scharamo schrieb:


> WTF bin atm ain 3.1 downloaden. Schön über den standart Downloader... und was geht ? fast 1000 KB/sek.
> Hallo! seit wann ist das ding so schnell?


lawl bei mir warens 3kb/s xD maximal. aber schon länger her^^

hm mache doch durch


----------



## phenox (15. April 2009)

man kann schon downloaden? wie das?


----------



## Muza (15. April 2009)

man der livestream hat ja ne verdammt schlechte quali O_o


----------



## Scharamo (15. April 2009)

phenox schrieb:


> man kann schon downloaden? wie das?


Auf die WoW Exe / Verknüpfung klicken und fedisch. DL startet automatisch


----------



## Mozee (15. April 2009)

Man will spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss meine sucht stillen ( zu geben ist der erste schritt) wii spielen der zweite


----------



## Muza (15. April 2009)

Mozee schrieb:


> Man will spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


spiel doch was andres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

ah bei mir hat er auch grad die letzten 3% runtergeladen die mir noch gefehlt hatten. lawl


----------



## phenox (15. April 2009)

ahhh du meinst launcher.exe =) ich heb den launcher doch deaktviert -.-


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

gibts schon immer nen server namens ulduar?ô_ô


----------



## phenox (15. April 2009)

glaube ja, europ server ?


----------



## Mozee (15. April 2009)

Glaub ulduar gibts seit januar ist letzter server mit aq zu odr?


----------



## phenox (15. April 2009)

ahh juhu 99% ^^


----------



## Mozee (15. April 2009)

Hier auch juhu meine wii geht wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darequi (15. April 2009)

muuuhuuaa, ich seh gerade, der Serverdown dauert bis 15Uhr ... loool .. da kann ich jetzt in Ruhe meine Augen zu machen xD

N8 Community


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Guten MorGÄHN ^^


----------



## Silore (15. April 2009)

login server down arhhhh


----------



## Scharamo (15. April 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> muuuhuuaa, ich seh gerade, der Serverdown dauert bis 15Uhr ... loool .. da kann ich jetzt in Ruhe meine Augen zu machen xD


DAS! war so klar... 12 std um ein Patch zu bringen...


----------



## Mozee (15. April 2009)

Blizzard macht mich unglücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derbolzer (15. April 2009)

mann kann nun den letze teil runterladen also ladet jehtz damit ihr Morgen keine 20std warten musst :9


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

Silore schrieb:


> login server down arhhhh


dasn scherz oder? xD

@bolzer also ich hab den schon ne weile jetzt hihi


----------



## RealGeiZt (15. April 2009)

Moin Buffies,

kann mir jemand einen Link posten für Talentrechner 3.1( Hexer & Druide) ? mir ist so langweilig und will noch nicht schlafen.

thank you, wünsche KURZEN Patchday


----------



## Chintechai (15. April 2009)

Morgähn zusammen.....

ich will endlich wieder rein ins game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

......


----------



## Kamikasi (15. April 2009)

Naja bis 15:00 sind die Server erstmal definitiv down, mal schauen wie lange das dauert, laut Meldungen aus den USA, hat es dort bei denen wegen eines Problems bis Ortszeit 21:00 gedauert, und der Patch is ja an die 900MB groß, mit doch recht vielen Neuerungen, wenn man sich die Patchnotes anschaut.

PS: Hier nochn externer Download des Patches," http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php " wer keine Lust auf den Blizzard downloader hat, entpackt es so das die 3 Part Dateien+ die BNUPDATE.exe in folgendem Verzeichniss sind: World of Warcraft\Patches\WoW-3.0.9-to-3.1.0-deDE-Win-patch

MFG

Kamikasi


----------



## soul6 (15. April 2009)

Und auch von mir wiedermal einen schönen guten Morgen :-))

War der Thread nicht geschlossen ? na eigentlich egal, weil kaffee wartet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (15. April 2009)

Moin Moin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luciferas (15. April 2009)

ohhh man bis um 15 uhr warten naja wollte eiegenltich nur   GGGUUUUTTTTTEEEEENNNN MMMOOORRRGGGEEEENNNN liebe rl hasser schreiben^^ ;-)


----------



## Tja (15. April 2009)

Kann die Aufregung gar nicht verstehen und wenn die Server bis 20 Uhr runtergefahren werden, ist es eben so. Wer ernsthaft glaubt, dass Ulduar heute spielfähig laufen wird, kann genausogut auch noch ans Christkind glauben. Lags, Abstürze und mögliche Login-Warteschlangen sind zu erwarten.

Gestern war Dalaran so voll, wie schon ewig nicht mehr.

In diesem Sinne abwarten, sich um das RL kümmern der Rest kommt von ganz alleine.


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

bin ich die einzige die sich am meisten auf den argentumkram freut? xD


----------



## Cradle01 (15. April 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> Kann die Aufregung gar nicht verstehen und wenn die Server bis 20 Uhr runtergefahren werden, ist es eben so. Wer ernsthaft glaubt, dass Ulduar heute spielfähig laufen wird, kann genausogut auch noch ans Christkind glauben. Lags, Abstürze und mögliche Login-Warteschlangen sind zu erwarten.
> 
> Gestern war Dalaran so voll, wie schon ewig nicht mehr.
> 
> In diesem Sinne abwarten, sich um das RL kümmern der Rest kommt von ganz alleine.



Recht hast du gut Ding will Weile haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (15. April 2009)

Aber mal ne Frage ,wie läuft das mit dem Dualen System?Hat einer schon erfahrungen damit?


----------



## derbolzer (15. April 2009)

mal ne ander frage kann ich nicht alle beiträge untereinander angezeigt bekommen ? 

es wird mom bei mir jede antwort unterhalb in einer list aufgefuhrt


----------



## Kamikasi (15. April 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Aber mal ne Frage ,wie läuft das mit dem Dualen System?Hat einer schon erfahrungen damit?



Du läufst zu deinem Klassenlehrer, gibst 1000 Gold aus und schwups hast du nen Zweiten Baum in deiner Talentliste und kannst dann zwischen den beiden Talentbäumen hin und herswitchen(ausser im Kampf und in den Schlachtfeldern wobei bei der Vorbereitungsphase geht das noch, Ausnahme soll wohl die Arena sein da geht des garnicht)
, denke mit den Glyphen dürfte das ähnlich sein, hab ich selber aber auf den Testservern nicht getestet. 
MFG

Kamikasi


----------



## Crackmack (15. April 2009)

Ou man patch unten aba server down -.-


----------



## Ragnar24X (15. April 2009)

MORGÄHN !!!

Endlich heute patchday ..konnte 3 nächte net schlafen wegen dem scheiss  .......   Was ist RL sowas habe ich garnicht ^^

Juhu schwimmene Reittiere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann werde ich mich mal in ein songenanntes RL stützen und mal zur abwechslung in den Zoo gehen !!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (15. April 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Aber mal ne Frage ,wie läuft das mit dem Dualen System?Hat einer schon erfahrungen damit?



Im Offiziellen gibt es dazu einen Bluepost. Die Einzelheiten weiß ich nicht mehr. Aber alles selbstklärend.

edit: Falls ich Dich jetzt mit dem Dualen System mißverstanden habe noch mal ein Link.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duales_System_Deutschland

scnr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir ist es auch relativ egal wann die Server online kommen. Vor WoW hatte ich MMORPG gespielt, da gabs einmal 24 Stunden Downtime. Ja und 414 habe ich auch mitgemacht, mich kann daher nichts erschüttern.

Ich latsch erst mal zum Bäcker und hol mir Schrippen. Vielleicht gehe ich noch in den Markt um Popcorn zuholen, wenn ich nach 11 Uhr die ganzen Flames lesen muß.


----------



## Kamikasi (15. April 2009)

Haegr@Ysera schrieb:


> Im Offiziellen gibt es dazu einen Bluepost. Die Einzelheiten weiß ich nicht mehr. Aber alles selbstklärend.
> 
> Mir ist es auch relativ egal wann die Server online kommen. Vor WoW hatte ich MMORPG gespielt, da gabs einmal 24 Stunden Downtime. Ja und 414 habe ich auch mitgemacht, mich kann daher nichts erschüttern.
> 
> Ich latsch erst mal zum Bäcker und hol mir Schrippen. Vielleicht gehe ich noch in den Markt um Popcorn zuholen, wenn ich nach 11 Uhr die ganzen Flames lesen muß.




Ich glaub die Flames kommen schon früher, weil es die Kiddiefraktion wieder nicht abwarten kann und auch denke ich mindestens 50% es nicht lesen werden, das die Server frühestens gen 15:00 wieder online gehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waldman (15. April 2009)

Bis 15 Uhr voraussichtlich Realms down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann muss ich mich ja nicht ärgern bis 18 Uhr zu arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (15. April 2009)

Kamikasi schrieb:


> Du läufst zu deinem Klassenlehrer, gibst 1000 Gold aus und schwups hast du nen Zweiten Baum in deiner Talentliste und kannst dann zwischen den beiden Talentbäumen hin und herswitchen(ausser im Kampf und in den Schlachtfeldern wobei bei der Vorbereitungsphase geht das noch, Ausnahme soll wohl die Arena sein da geht des garnicht)
> , denke mit den Glyphen dürfte das ähnlich sein, hab ich selber aber auf den Testservern nicht getestet.
> MFG
> 
> Kamikasi




Ich danke dir


----------



## TheEwanie (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> bin ich die einzige die sich am meisten auf den argentumkram freut? xD


nö,ich freu mich auch


----------



## Stonewhip (15. April 2009)

Guten Morgen..

Weiß jemand schon etwas (z.B. vom US-Patch bzw. den US-Realms), was jetzt effektiv ins Spiel kommt? In den Patchnotes steht etwas vom Ausrüstungsmanager, was ja aber irgendwo dementiert wurde.. Andererseits steht z.B. nichts vom Jäger-Skill "Fallen schleudern" (was zwar auch auf dem PTR nicht vorhanden war, aber dort in den Patchnotes vermerkt war).. *Verwirrung*

Hat irgendwer ne Übersicht, was jetzt effektiv verändert wurde, oder laufen die US-Server immernoch nicht? Auf diese "Pre-Patchnotes" kann man sich ja anscheinend nicht verlassen (auch wenn sie von Blizzard kommen). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Kaffee schürf*


----------



## Skorpi42 (15. April 2009)

Na Ja ich freu mich auf die neuen Angel Quests auf die neuen Schneider Rezepte und Kochrezepte =) aber schade das die Releams so lange down sind dann kann ich heut leider net mehr on da ich Spätdienst habe aber villt geschied ja ein Wunder =)
Aber was Gemein ist das die Flässchen nur noch 1 Stunde wirken hatte mich als Alchie schon so an die lange Dauer gewöhnt^^


----------



## Descartes (15. April 2009)

Moin *nach kaffee sucht*
Wie der thread ist mal vor dem, das die server wieder oben sind mal offen?
Aber heut ist ein Super tag... Ich bin wach die luft ist rein und es riecht nach übelster unterhaltung,
eine mischung aus Affenstall und Suchtentziehungsanstalt...
naja erstmal zum termin hoffe bin dan rechtzeitig wieder da,
um nochmal gegen die scheiben des Gorillahauses zu klopfen und um zucker zu verteilen.


----------



## Randor2 (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> bin ich die einzige die sich am meisten auf den argentumkram freut? xD



Nö freu mich da auch schon total drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja guten morgen...

Man bin ich froh dass ich frühestens um 16 Uhr aus der Arbeit daheim bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (15. April 2009)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Guten Morgen..
> 
> Weiß jemand schon etwas (z.B. vom US-Patch bzw. den US-Realms), was jetzt effektiv ins Spiel kommt? In den Patchnotes steht etwas vom Ausrüstungsmanager, was ja aber irgendwo dementiert wurde.. Andererseits steht z.B. nichts vom Jäger-Skill "Fallen schleudern" (was zwar auch auf dem PTR nicht vorhanden war, aber dort in den Patchnotes vermerkt war).. *Verwirrung*
> 
> ...


Meines wissens nach laufen die US-Server bis 21 uhr nich


----------



## Waldman (15. April 2009)

Ausrüstungsmanager wurde dementiert^^ und soll nachgereicht werden mit einem der folgenden Patches.


----------



## Tpohrl (15. April 2009)

Hihi, 
die Realmstatus Seite ist ja auch lustig!

Realm News

Wöchentliche Wartungsarbeiten, 15/04
An diesem Mittwoch werden erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten vorgenommen, um Patch 3.1.0 aufzuspielen. Alle europäischen Realms werden daher von 3:00 Uhr bis 15:00 Uhr (MESZ) nicht erreichbar sein.

Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis.

Wenn man dann weiter scrollt sieht man alle Server auf grün 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja ich geh eh gleich erstmal schaffen, viel Spaß beim Patch, mögen die Server wirklich bald on kommen.


----------



## Xarnia (15. April 2009)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> Hihi,
> die Realmstatus Seite ist ja auch lustig!
> 
> Realm News
> ...


 joa hab auch gedacht die realms sind on *grml* war wohl nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja muss ich halt bisl css zoggen bis se endlich on sind


----------



## Treni (15. April 2009)

bis 15 Uhr... alter schwede


----------



## TheEwanie (15. April 2009)

Wow...die testserver gehen noch.....


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Ohman langsam bekomme ich dan auch hunger *grml*


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

ich spiel ne runde kicks online bis zum go 8-) kennt das wer?


----------



## BadVoodoo (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> ich spiel ne runde kicks online bis zum go 8-) kennt das wer?



Bis 15 Uhr? Das wird aber mehr als "eine" Runde XD


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

wieso 15 uhr?


----------



## Giefepixs (15. April 2009)

server sind bis 15 uhr down.. steht da zumindest denke mal um 17 uhr kann man wieder rein und um 18 uhr sind die login-server wieder down ;D
mfg.


----------



## Thrawns (15. April 2009)

Also der Launcher arbeitet irgendwas (mit Prozentanzeige), bis: _"Die Datei "WoW.exe" wurde nicht gefunden. Falls dieser Fehler auch weiterhin auftritt, verwenden Sie bitte das Reparaturprogramm. Gegebenfalls muss das Spiel deinstalliert und anschlieÃŸend neu installiert werden. Sollte sich das Problem durch diese MaÃŸnahmen nicht beheben lassen, kontaktieren Sie bitte unseren technischen Kundendienst."_

Geht ja wieder gut los.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Giefepixs schrieb:


> server sind bis 15 uhr down.. steht da zumindest denke mal um 17 uhr kann man wieder rein und um 18 uhr sind die login-server wieder down ;D
> mfg.




also beim einlogen steht 15.00?


JAAAAAAAAAA  HAHAHAHAHAHA MUAHAHAHHA *schadensfreude*


gilde wollte heute um 14.00 mit 10 leuten Ulduar gehen -.-" aber ich muss arbeiten


juhu meine sig ist back 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirek (15. April 2009)

Wie ist das eigentlich jetzt mit dem Dualspecc, kostet das jetzt definitiv einmalig 1k Gold?


----------



## Annovella (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ohman langsam bekomme ich dan auch hunger *grml*



Hab grad gefrühstückt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Um 10 Uhr gehts erstmal zum Media-Markt, da besorg ich mir erstmal neue Hardware und setz meinen Rechner neu auf.  - Hab also genug zutun ha !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (15. April 2009)

hach
ich freu mich wie ein kleines baby auf weihnachten xD
ich freu mich auf die neuen angel dailys
überall angeln und immer skill kassieren
neue rezepte für schmiedekunst, juwe, schneider und ing ^.^
einfach toll!!!!


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also beim einlogen steht 15.00?
> 
> 
> JAAAAAAAAAA  HAHAHAHAHAHA MUAHAHAHHA *schadensfreude*



genau das dachte ich mir auch gerade ^^

achja guten morgen ihr alle und natsu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

ja dual skillung kostet 1k gold

wichtig hier noch:

die glyphen die man hat werden bei der ersten skillung eingetragen


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (15. April 2009)

Ich kann mir die 1k sparen, ich wüsste nicht zu was ich als überzeugter combatschurke (seit wow-anfang) mit ner 2. Skillung soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bleib bei Combat


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja dual skillung kostet 1k gold
> 
> wichtig hier noch:
> 
> die glyphen die man hat werden bei der ersten skillung eingetragen




gott sei dank braucht ein hunter sowas nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowstar79 (15. April 2009)

das wird ja noch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (15. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> gott sei dank braucht ein hunter sowas nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



verdammt
aber meine priesterin und meine kriegerin^^
kacke xD
2k gold ausgeben muss ich


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

Shadowstar79 schrieb:


> ja ne is klar du machst pvp ( arena ) mit ner PvE skillung Oo ? ^^



ich mach gar kein PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das suckt nämlich derb ^^


----------



## Shadowstar79 (15. April 2009)

achso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Bohr Mikolomeus Darf ich dein ava essen....

Man bis 15 uhr wer wettet dagegen ^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

schade gibt es keine tripleskillung ich meien dualskillung ist ja wenig für nen krieger^^ ode rpriester

Priester:
shadow = pve
holy = pve
diszi = pvp


krieger:
deff = pve
fury = pve
ms = pvp


mimimi

naja krieger werd ich glaub deff und ms nehmen beim prieste rkeine ahnung holy + bö


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Bohr Mikolomeus Darf ich dein ava essen....
> 
> Man bis 15 uhr wer wettet dagegen ^^



wehe dir!!111drölf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jaja natsume, tripple skillungen ^^
musst mer mimimimimin dann wird das auch noch gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

naja ich frag mich was passiert wen man 2 skillungen hat aber dann eine löschen will udn eine dritte machen will?

es kostet ja nur einmal 1k oder?


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

na-na-na... na na.. na-na-na.. na na-na na.. na-na-na-na.. na na-na nah-nah-nah-nah nah nah nah nah nah.. 
:'-( ich möcht nen zweiten elfenlied teil haben.. auch wenn die serien ganz anders sind als der manga..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja ich frag mich was passiert wen man 2 skillungen hat aber dann eine löschen will udn eine dritte machen will?
> 
> es kostet ja nur einmal 1k oder?



Jo 1 mal und dan nie wieder ^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> na-na-na... na na.. na-na-na.. na na-na na.. na-na-na-na.. na na-na nah-nah-nah-nah nah nah nah nah nah..
> :'-( ich möcht nen zweiten elfenlied teil haben.. auch wenn die serien ganz anders sind als der manga..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



9 von 10 stimmen in meinen kopf sagen ich sei nicht verrückt
die 10. summt die melodie von tretris ^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> na-na-na... na na.. na-na-na.. na na-na na.. na-na-na-na.. na na-na nah-nah-nah-nah nah nah nah nah nah..
> :'-( ich möcht nen zweiten elfenlied teil haben.. auch wenn die serien ganz anders sind als der manga..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



zweiten elfenlied teil?

machen die doch net weiter oder?


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Jo 1 mal und dan nie wieder ^^



das heist ich kann dan nach 3 wochen einfach eine löschen und neu skillen?


----------



## Annovella (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> krieger:
> deff = pve
> fury = pve
> ms = pvp



MS für PvP? Da wärste auch der einzige Krieger, der MS im PvP spielt.
Werde mit keinem meiner Chars, ausser meiner Druidin die Duale-Skillung vollziehen, möchte aber an dieser Stelle noch sagen, dass ich die 1000 Gold abartig hoch finde, da es viele Spieler gibt - wie man schon bemerkt hat - die diese Skillung nicht brauchen, da sie eine Klasse spielen, mit der sie eh alles mit einer Skilung machen. Aktive Unterstützung für die Tanks und Heiler ist das nicht. Naja, mal sehen was meine Gilde sagt, vllt spendiert sie mir die 1000 Gold, da ich Tankdruide für den Raid sein werde mit der sec. Skillung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> das heist ich kann dan nach 3 wochen einfach eine löschen und neu skillen?



probiers  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> zweiten elfenlied teil?
> 
> machen die doch net weiter oder?


war mal im gespräch aber der sollte anfang 2008 fertig sein..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  also denk ich mal nicht ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw.. wenn man eine oder beide skillungen seiner dual skillung ändern will muss man erneut nen betrag zahlen, aber keine 1k


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> 9 von 10 stimmen in meinen kopf sagen ich sei nicht verrückt
> die 10. summt die melodie von tretris ^^



Baller spielle sollen Amokläufer Hervorrufen doch was ist mit den leuten die tetris spielen schmeissen die dan auch die steine von autobahn brücken? 

Sry rechtschreibung is mir grade kapput jejangen


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> MS für PvP? Da wärste auch der einzige Krieger, der MS im PvP spielt.



ich hab mir einige meinungen geholt und irgendwie soll der ms nun mit dem patch wieder besser werden jedoch ist noch nicht ganz klar wie viel besser als der fury^^

naja mal testen habe seit 70 kein ms pvp mehr gemacht weil die neue skillung kacke war was bringt dem fury so viele pvp sachen -.-"


----------



## Tungyl (15. April 2009)

moins zusammen da hatt mann fein alles gesaugt und jetzt soll mann bis 15uhr warten ich bekomme die krisse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ErikR (15. April 2009)

ich glaub ja nicht, dass es bis elf fertig ist, aber wenigstens kann ich es heute abend in aller ruhe ausprobieren.


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> das heist ich kann dan nach 3 wochen einfach eine löschen und neu skillen?



Ja dann kostet es die normalen Umskillkosten.

Ich sehe gerade es gibt Karten für die Instanzen, juhu nie mehr verlaufen in HDW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> das heist ich kann dan nach 3 wochen einfach eine löschen und neu skillen?



Jo die skillung die du verlernen willst auf die switchst du einfach das du sie activ hast dan zum lehrer wackeln und tallente verlern .... ^^

Alter rechtschreibung extrem Fail -.-


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (15. April 2009)

Ähm.. Frage: Weiß wer schon was über den neuen 1000Winter-Boss (Emalon oder so) und über die neuen Belohnungen für Ehre-Emblems? Ich hab schon 88 Stück gehamstert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Jo die skillung die du verlernen willst auf die switchst du einfach das du sie activ hast dan zum lehrer wackeln und tallente verlern .... ^^
> 
> Alter rechtschreibung extrem Fail -.-



epic handwriting fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

blade wie lang willst du deine sig eigtl lassen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (15. April 2009)

Ich bin froh wenn ich heute von der Arbeit zu Hause bin und den restlichen Patch installieren kann. Ich war vorher " NICHT " auf dem Testrealm aktiv ... kann demnach nicht sagen was nun alles kommen wird. Ich lasse mich meist von den neuerungen Überraschen und freue mich auf neuen Content ect.pp

Hoffentlich bringt der Patch wieder viele tolle Sachen, die das Leben schöner machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Liebe Grüße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

es gibt doch keine belohnung mehr für ehre? sondern gibt doch neue abzeichen oder nicht?

ach ja besser server down bis 15 uhr als 11 uhr da haben sie 4 stunden länger zeit fehler zu beheben


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> blade wie lang willst du deine sig eigtl lassen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich sach ja bin verplant -.- ... Ja wiso sind doch schöne errinnerungen die bilder ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hangatyr (15. April 2009)

omg, bis 15 Uhr...

...kalter Angstschweiß überkommt mich und die Hände beginnen nervös zu zittern, wie ein Papierdrachen im Herbstwind. was nun...?

...sollte man sich an die frische Luft begeben und die Apotheke aufsuchen um den Vorrat von Antidepressiva (für die nächsten Wartungszeiten) aufstocken, oder sich körperlich beim Aufräumen der Wohnung betätigen...

...ich weiß es nicht

und Ihr?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> es gibt doch keine belohnung mehr für ehre? sondern gibt doch neue abzeichen oder nicht?
> 
> ach ja besser server down bis 15 uhr als 11 uhr da haben sie 4 stunden länger zeit fehler zu beheben



^^ sie haben diesmal doch nur gleich bis 15 uhr geschrieben da sie diesmal nicht beim kaffeetrinken nochmal die news ändern wollen^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

in die schweiz fahren und mir 100 euro geben^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> ^^ sie haben diesmal doch nur gleich bis 15 uhr geschrieben da sie diesmal nicht beim kaffeetrinken nochmal die news ändern wollen^^



gestern abend stand bis 11 uhr


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

ich schreib leuten die ich nicht kenne kommentare in ihre blogs, als wenn ich sie schon ewig lang kenne :-)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Ick habe wat für euch Schaut ma Hier 

http://www.mogulus.com/conquestkilrogg

Live Ulduar ^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

und ich spamme das forum voll (wie immer^^)


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und ich spamme das forum voll (wie immer^^)



typisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

hab auch was für euch xDDD
http://z0r.de/?id=1083


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> hab auch was für euch xDDD
> http://z0r.de/?id=1083



loool


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

was ist das?^^

zu faul auf den link zu klicken ^^


----------



## Tungyl (15. April 2009)

dazu sage ich nur gaul  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenhase (15. April 2009)

guten morgen zusammen


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

guten morgen

gipfeli?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

HrHr Die sind grade gewiped 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 An Freya wen ich richtig gesehn habe ^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> guten morgen
> 
> gipfeli?



nee

pickack


----------



## XDraxaX (15. April 2009)

Moin Moin

Soweit ich es weis ist es wohl so das n un mit dem Patch MS dem Fury überlegen sein wird! 
würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand das bestätigen könnte oder auch nicht !

Mfg  XDraxaX


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> HrHr Die sind grade gewiped
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




mhm warum ist freya nen boss in Ulduar warum ist sie böse? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

ich hab langeweile ich zieh mir nun ein paar davon rein xD
http://z0r.de/?id=1541

lawl


----------



## Pericolus (15. April 2009)

Morgen was geht denn bei euch


----------



## Daretina (15. April 2009)

morgen xD


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

XDraxaX schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Soweit ich es weis ist es wohl so das n un mit dem Patch MS dem Fury überlegen sein wird!
> würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand das bestätigen könnte oder auch nicht !
> ...



also im pve ist der ms vorübergehen vor dem fury wen man jedoch mti der zeit viel Ulduar items hatt ist der fury wieder oben

im pvp ist das denk ich fast gleich muss man wohl testen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm warum ist freya nen boss in Ulduar warum ist sie böse?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ka schau hald da ^^



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ick habe wat für euch Schaut ma Hier
> 
> http://www.mogulus.com/conquestkilrogg
> 
> Live Ulduar ^^


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (15. April 2009)

Dieses z0r.de ist genial xD


----------



## Pericolus (15. April 2009)

Ja ich weiß wir haben mittwoch so verzockt bin ich noch nicht ;D mama mein acc wurde gehackt^^ ;P


----------



## XDraxaX (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also im pve ist der ms vorübergehen vor dem fury wen man jedoch mti der zeit viel Ulduar items hatt ist der fury wieder oben
> 
> im pvp ist das denk ich fast gleich muss man wohl testen



hmm was nun tun umskillen oder oder oder ich weiss es nicht denke werde mit dualskill eh tank bleiben und als 2tes den fury nehmen weil ich ihn atm lieber spiele ! schaun wir mal!

thx 4 antwort xD

Mfg  Dr.Axa


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

so sieht das bestimmt um 15 uhr auf jedem server aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://z0r.de/?id=121


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

mit WoW aufhören ist das klügste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> mit WoW aufhören ist das klügste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



verlass den heiligen boden wen du solche gedanken hast :>


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

XDraxaX schrieb:


> hmm was nun tun umskillen oder oder oder ich weiss es nicht denke werde mit dualskill eh tank bleiben und als 2tes den fury nehmen weil ich ihn atm lieber spiele ! schaun wir mal!
> 
> thx 4 antwort xD
> 
> Mfg  Dr.Axa




bitte bitte^^

ja ich weis auch noch net was ich mache -.-"

tank sicher doch fury oder ms? pvp oder pve?^^

also als krieger hätte ich da ja 5 skillungen^^


----------



## XDraxaX (15. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> mit WoW aufhören ist das klügste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WAAAS bist du wahnsinnig das kann man nicht tun  wollte heute doch mit nem 40raid Hogger legen! xD


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> verlass den heiligen boden wen du solche gedanken hast :>



*duckundweg*

wer hattn das gesagt? i sogs glei, i wors ned ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> *duckundweg*
> 
> wer hattn das gesagt? i sogs glei, i wors ned ^^



will ick och hoffen

Hm sieht aus als wipen se nur noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genker (15. April 2009)

Guten Morgen @ all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FieserFiesling (15. April 2009)

morgen zusammen!
will wer meine wohnung putzen? gar keine lust zu dem scheiss jetzt -_-


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

FieserFiesling schrieb:


> morgen zusammen!
> will wer meine wohnung putzen? gar keine lust zu dem scheiss jetzt -_-




hast aber bis 15 uhr zeit zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genker (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> hast aber bis 15 uhr zeit zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wollte ich auch grad schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FieserFiesling (15. April 2009)

das problem an der sache ist nicht die zeit, sondern die motivation =)


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

FieserFiesling schrieb:


> morgen zusammen!
> will wer meine wohnung putzen? gar keine lust zu dem scheiss jetzt -_-



kauf dir eine frau dann hast ein prob weniger^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

conquest mogulus is schon wieder gewiped... tank one hit opfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lenon (15. April 2009)

frauen kann man kauen ?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

FieserFiesling schrieb:


> das problem an der sache ist nicht die zeit, sondern die motivation =)




warte ich motivier dich ^^

http://www.mogulus.com/conquestkilrogg

Ulduar Live Raid ^^


Edit man Vllt sollte sich der raid ma reppen gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c0bRa (15. April 2009)

Mimimi...

Mein Server is down... *hoil*

*angst hab*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ulduar ich komme xD


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

lenon schrieb:


> frauen kann man kauen ?



ich hab nicht kauen erwähnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (15. April 2009)

Muahahaha der Regionale Stellenanzeiger im Wochenblatt hat gerade mal unglaubliche --> 1 <-- Seiten an Stellenangeboten.

Vote for : Angela Merkel in die Kohlegrube schmeissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und guten Morgen allerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (15. April 2009)

So heute abend gibts dann schon die ersten Erfolge "Ulduar als erster Clear gemacht". Aber net von mir. 

So Addons aktualisiert, Patch installiert. Wer zieht mich durch Ulduar? *ggg*


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich hab nicht kauen erwähnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LoLzzzz =)


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

natsumee weißt du wer hier im fread fehlt?
die frau spionin und choco!

mfg


----------



## Feuerwirbel (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> hast aber bis 15 uhr zeit zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Wartungsarbeiten werden sicher wieder um ein paar Stunden verlängert , ist irgendwie immer so^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isthos (15. April 2009)

Morgäään


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> natsumee weißt du wer hier im fread fehlt?
> die frau spionin und choco!
> 
> mfg




nen doppel post so so dafür beisse ich in dein ava *MAPF*


----------



## lenon (15. April 2009)

aber kauen wäre jetzt eine gute massnahme


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> natsumee weißt du wer hier im fread fehlt?
> die frau spionin und choco!
> 
> mfg



ja coco -.-"

kriegt gleich wieder eine anmotze von mir 

und tante spionin kommt denk ich auch noch ^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

mhm naja kannst ja mal versuchen gehst zu ner frau hin und fängst sie an zu knabbern^^


----------



## Genker (15. April 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Die Wartungsarbeiten werden sicher wieder um ein paar Stunden verlängert , ist irgendwie immer so^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja das wurden sie ja eig schon, denn es hieß ursprünglich bis 11 Uhr.
Aber war ja abzusehen.


----------



## Edou (15. April 2009)

Moin an alle Waaaa ich freu mich auf Ulduar *auch wenn ich erst freitag rein kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja ich bin ma gespannt wie viele bugs es heute abend geben wird Mfg Edou


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (15. April 2009)

xD http://z0r.de/?id=843 das ist soooooo genial


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Grrr Mogolus hatts gehängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wollte den raid wieder wipen sehn

Naja geht gleich wieder live


----------



## Kopernium (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> es gibt doch keine belohnung mehr für ehre? sondern gibt doch neue abzeichen oder nicht?



In Uludar 10ner droppen auch Ehre-Marken und im 25er andere...also wirds noch Belohnungen für Ehre-Marken geben.

Ich geh jetzt zu Uni und wenn ich Heim komme läuft es hoffentlich^^

so long


----------



## Genker (15. April 2009)

Endlich weiß ich wie die Leute ihre Beiträge so hoch pushen.....


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Genker schrieb:


> Endlich weiß ich wie die Leute ihre Beiträge so hoch pushen.....



LoL Was denkst du den von uns? O_o

Hm etwas länger wieder down der stream kommt aber gleich wieder


----------



## c0bRa (15. April 2009)

samma um wieviel seiten spo sekunde wächst der thread? o.O


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (15. April 2009)

Blablablubb

Müsst ihr ständig über WoW reden?
Ist das euer Lebensmittelpunkt?

Redet doch mal über wichtige Dinge im Leben wie zum Beispiel :

Frauen und ihre Menstruationsprobleme und wie Männer darunter mitleiden müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

Genker schrieb:


> Endlich weiß ich wie die Leute ihre Beiträge so hoch pushen.....



blitzmerker ^^


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (15. April 2009)

Ja also ich hab was von neuen Ehre-Marken-Belohnungen gelesenund was von nem neuen BOss in Archavons Kammer


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

ja klar gibt es noch ehre items aber glaub keine neuen oder?


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Blablablubb
> 
> Müsst ihr ständig über WoW reden?
> Ist das euer Lebensmittelpunkt?
> ...



sex?


----------



## Mebo (15. April 2009)

Wunder schönen guten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich werd mir jetzt zum frühstück ne linsensuppe machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ohaaa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

c0bRa schrieb:


> samma um wieviel seiten spo sekunde wächst der thread? o.O




7+5*8=2 seiten in einer millisekunde


----------



## Cradle01 (15. April 2009)

Ich hab da ein Problem ich habe heute Nacht ein Anruf von Blizzard bekommen aber der Mensch hat so genuschelt.Ich weiß jetzt net was der wollte....


----------



## serialdead (15. April 2009)

boar gespielt bis die server abgeschalten wurden xD
naja jez mal lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (/wtf is thjat)


----------



## Deathtroll (15. April 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Blablablubb
> 
> Müsst ihr ständig über WoW reden?
> Ist das euer Lebensmittelpunkt?
> ...




hätte auch nix dagegen gehabt wenn die Männer die Probleme hätten und die Frauen darunter mitleiden müssten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ne die welt is ja so gemein :<


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (15. April 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=808 xD


----------



## Bobbysir (15. April 2009)

Xyprogamerxy schrieb:


> xD http://z0r.de/?id=843 das ist soooooo genial



was ist daran genial ?


----------



## Varitu (15. April 2009)

Ich danke den Vorpostern der letzten Seiten für den WoW Source Link.(Und den Betreibern der Siete für das berietstellen und Traffic)

Patch kam superschnell rüber. Jetzt warten bis die Server wieder on sind. ^^

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Rezzer (15. April 2009)

oh man   
da hat man noch son schönen letzten ferien tag
der patch kommt und was is?   
bin bis 20.00uhr bei verwandten.....


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Rezzer schrieb:


> oh man
> da hat man noch son schönen letzten ferien tag
> der patch kommt und was is?
> bin bis 20.00uhr bei verwandten.....




Hm denke mir eh wens wirklich bis 15 uhr klappt wirds laggen wie sau ^^


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

¬_¬

meine beste freundin war grad kurz da.. hält mir ne tüte vors gesicht und meint "riech mal" .. ich nehme also ne kräftige nase.. was war in der tüte drin?
Kakaopulver.. ¬__¬''''


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (15. April 2009)

Seventh Seagull ^^ (Mist Zitat ging nicht)


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Redet doch mal über wichtige Dinge im Leben wie zum Beispiel :
> 
> Frauen und ihre Menstruationsprobleme und wie Männer darunter mitleiden müssen
> 
> ...



halt pech für den mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> ¬_¬
> 
> meine beste freundin war grad kurz da.. hält mir ne tüte vors gesicht und meint "riech mal" .. ich nehme also ne kräftige nase.. was war in der tüte drin?
> Kakaopulver.. ¬__¬''''




O_ò *lachen verkneif*

hm der stream soll wieder on kommen .... ^^


----------



## Cradle01 (15. April 2009)

Das war mein Ernst der Anruf ist noch auf meiner T-Net-Box.Ich weiß net was ich jetzt machen soll i di weil ich mich mal als GM beworben hab....


----------



## Feuerwirbel (15. April 2009)

Kopernium schrieb:


> ...also wirds noch Belohnungen für Ehre-Marken geben.



Juhu dann werd ich endlich mal die ganzen Ehren Marken von meinen Chars los, davon kriegt man ja echt Massen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathtroll (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> ¬_¬
> 
> meine beste freundin war grad kurz da.. hält mir ne tüte vors gesicht und meint "riech mal" .. ich nehme also ne kräftige nase.. was war in der tüte drin?
> Kakaopulver.. ¬__¬''''




also wenn mir gesagt wird : riech mal! guck ich zuerst ma an was ich riechen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) naa hatteste auch schön viel kakaopulver in der nase ? ^^


----------



## Seawater (15. April 2009)

Also ich habe so eine Eingabe gehabt...

Beim aufspielen von Patch 3.1 ist ein schwerwiegender Fehler aufgetreten und WoW wird bis zum nächsten Mittwoch nicht spielbar sein...


----------



## Freakchan (15. April 2009)

Moin =)
Mogulus soll weiter machen, hatte gerade angefangen mir einzureden, dass ich etwas besseres zu tun habe als aufräumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> ¬_¬
> 
> meine beste freundin war grad kurz da.. hält mir ne tüte vors gesicht und meint "riech mal" .. ich nehme also ne kräftige nase.. was war in der tüte drin?
> Kakaopulver.. ¬__¬''''



löl^^

naja man riecht doch nicht einfach so stark wen man nicht weis was es ist

wäre es benzin wärst wohl umgefallen^^


----------



## Lokibu (15. April 2009)

> Ich hab da ein Problem ich habe heute Nacht ein Anruf von Blizzard bekommen aber der Mensch hat so genuschelt.Ich weiß jetzt net was der wollte....



Das war ich. Ich konnte nicht schlafen, hatte rote Augen und zittrige Hände und ne dunkle stimme *loool*


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

alter ich komm da echt nich drauf klar xD
http://z0r.de/?id=1083


@natsumee ich hab nich damit gerechnet, dass sie mich verarschen will xD


----------



## Chalyia (15. April 2009)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin zwar neu hier aber ich bringe mich mal mit ein,
BLACKMOOORE DOWWWWWWWWWWWWN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^


----------



## stpauli (15. April 2009)

15:00 Uhr pfff.... i wette man kann sich erst nach 17:00 uhr einloggen



.:'__klick__':.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kleine frage : ich werde  meinen druiden eule und baumchen skillen...nehmen wir mal an das ich nach einer kurzen zeit lieber eule und bärchen spielen will muss ich wieder 1000g blechen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

härt mal auf vids zu posten kann die net anschauen -_-"


----------



## Drazmodaan (15. April 2009)

Benzin wird, wie wir alle wissen, häufig in Tüten transportiert! Die allseitsbekannten Benzintüten - genau wie alle Welt die Einkaufskanister kennt!


----------



## Seawater (15. April 2009)

Nein, WoW ist jetzt eine Woche lang nicht spielbar..


----------



## Mebo (15. April 2009)

lol ne freundin is grade bei rtl im tv^^


----------



## Seawater (15. April 2009)

Nein, WoW ist jetzt eine Woche lang nicht spielbar..


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Freakchan schrieb:


> Moin =)
> Mogulus soll weiter machen, hatte gerade angefangen mir einzureden, dass ich etwas besseres zu tun habe als aufräumen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie ich alle dazu bringe Ulduar Live Raid zu Gucken 

http://www.mogulus.com/conquestkilrogg <----- Ulduar Live Raid ^^ 

wen der stream back kommt


----------



## der_era (15. April 2009)

Chalyia schrieb:


> BLACKMOOORE DOWWWWWWWWWWWWN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach?...

aber trotzdem Guten Morgen ^^


----------



## Cradle01 (15. April 2009)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Das war ich. Ich konnte nicht schlafen, hatte rote Augen und zittrige Hände und ne dunkle stimme *loool*




Hattest aber ne geile Party nach den Hintergrundgeräuschen nach zu urteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seawater (15. April 2009)

Nein, WoW ist jetzt eine Woche lang nicht spielbar..


----------



## Seawater (15. April 2009)

Nein, WoW ist jetzt eine Woche lang nicht spielbar..


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

gz zu beitrag 1,111 loki xD


----------



## Rantja (15. April 2009)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> hätte auch nix dagegen gehabt wenn die Männer die Probleme hätten und die Frauen darunter mitleiden müssten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dafür!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Rantja schrieb:


> Dafür!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dafür?-.-"

ihr spinnt^^


----------



## Demitrius (15. April 2009)

boah seawater geh mir net aufn sack mit 5 gleichen Posts


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

So Gleich Mach Ich mir erstma Curry Würstchen Zum Frühstück^^


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (15. April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0HdDR9ryZw...feature=related oh god dammit!


----------



## Feuerwirbel (15. April 2009)

Chalyia schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nein echt? Alle anderen Server laufen bestens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> So Gleich Mach Ich mir erstma Curry Würstchen Zum Frühstück^^



woooaaahhh will auch...


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

@blade mmo-champion livestream > dein komisches teil da xD

@rantja hab dein kleines fiech mal gefüttert :3 noch 36 stück dann wirds weiter gehen ^__^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> woooaaahhh will auch...




naja ich MAch Mir jetzt ma curry king kein bock jetzt pfane und alles zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakchan (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> wie ich alle dazu bringe Ulduar Live Raid zu Gucken
> 
> http://www.mogulus.com/conquestkilrogg <----- Ulduar Live Raid ^^
> 
> wen der stream back kommt




Jaaaaa, hast mich in meiner Langeweile voll erwischt...das typische "mal kurz rein schauen".....
Ich hätte gern noch nen Ts Mitschnitt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seawater (15. April 2009)

Siehst du, mein Rechner spinnt jetzt schon (SRY),

nee aber mal im Ernst, ich hoffe nur, dass es diesmal nicht soviele Probleme geben wird wie beim letzten Patch. Das war nämlich grauenvoll.


----------



## DarkGenesis (15. April 2009)

ich kann mich nicht mal ein logen >_< fu...


----------



## Dalfi (15. April 2009)

wie sich die Suchtis alle aufregen wegen 15 Uhr - Ihr glaubt doch nicht das die Server vor 20 Uhr on kommen und dann ein Absturz nach dem anderen produzieren.

Geht raus die Sonne soll scheinen, morgen gibts Regen sagt die Wetterfee ^^.

Denkt an die alte Regel:

"NEVER PLAY ON PATCH DAY"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chalyia (15. April 2009)

Zu dem der gefragt hat ob man jedes mal 1k Gold zahlen muss ,

nein muss man nicht du zahlst einmalig 1k Gold und kannst dann immer hin und her switchen.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Freakchan schrieb:


> Jaaaaa, hast mich in meiner Langeweile voll erwischt...das typische "mal kurz rein schauen".....
> Ich hätte gern noch nen Ts Mitschnitt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Komm mein Schüler komm auf die dunkle gamer seite der macht und verfalle dem spielen


----------



## XDraxaX (15. April 2009)

Xyprogamerxy schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0HdDR9ryZw...feature=related oh god dammit!



lool


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

DarkGenesis schrieb:


> ich kann mich nicht mal ein logen >_< fu...



ehm jo. könnte daran liegen, dass bis 15h mindestens alle server down sind. bin mir aber nicht sicher ;-)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

STREAMMMMMMMMMMM  IS BACK AGAIN!!!! Juhu Ulduar suchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.mogulus.com/conquestkilrogg <--- Ulduar live stream


----------



## Mebo (15. April 2009)

es gibt jetzt nichts bessers als linsensuppe und die 1. king of queens staffel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stulle8 (15. April 2009)

Kann doch nicht war sein wartet man wochen lang auf den patch und wenn man plötzlich urlaub bekommt geht er live 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Chalyia schrieb:


> Zu dem der gefragt hat ob man jedes mal 1k Gold zahlen muss ,
> 
> nein muss man nicht du zahlst einmalig 1k Gold und kannst dann immer hin und her switchen.



ich weis

wen ich 2 skillungen habe dann später will ich von den zweien eine andere. das war gemeint^^


----------



## Rantja (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> @rantja hab dein kleines fiech mal gefüttert :3 noch 36 stück dann wirds weiter gehen ^__^



Danke =)


----------



## rogare (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> ehm jo. könnte daran liegen, dass bis 15h mindestens alle server down sind. bin mir aber nicht sicher ;-)




hab mal deine viecher gefüttert ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

stream is wieder down und es läuft was anderes auch gut auch wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> STREAMMMMMMMMMMM  IS BACK AGAIN!!!! Juhu Ulduar suchten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



WTF die sind grad ssc ôO
ah .. is wieder down rofl zu spät gelesen xD

@die fütterer dankee :3


/edit 2 aaah stream up^^ DAS PET IS SO HÄSSLIG.


----------



## Giefepixs (15. April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFdA8ri85hU ... vertreibt euch die zeit damit und lacht ordentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bluhme als ich das letzte mal reingeschaut hab wolltest du schlafen gehen^^ was ist passiert?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> WTF die sind grad ssc ôO




ne wen da unten ein rotes live stehen würde wäre es live aber stream is grade etwas zusammen gebrochen


JETZT IS LIVE!!!!!!


----------



## Freakchan (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> STREAMMMMMMMMMMM  IS BACK AGAIN!!!! Juhu Ulduar suchten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich land in SSC beim Fischi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> WTF die sind grad ssc ôO
> ah .. is wieder down rofl zu spät gelesen xD
> 
> @die fütterer dankee :3



naja warum nicht^^


----------



## nemø (15. April 2009)

hmm... server down?
na ich binwenigstens bis Authetifizierung gekommen 

so und dann noch http://z0r.de/?id=342


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (15. April 2009)

Ich bin süchtig, ich will jetzt zocken :<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Hm Stream Läuft anscheind habe sie den 1 boss geschaft oder ka O_o


----------



## GaBBakulose (15. April 2009)

MOIN MOIN an alle 

*kaffe und Kuchen in die runde stell*

mfg


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

jaja jetzt mal stopp strems posten und sonst noch so

reden wir lieber über öhm

Frauen?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

Giefepixs schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFdA8ri85hU ... vertreibt euch die zeit damit und lacht ordentlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hab doch durchgemacht xD


hmm ihr schreibt alle viel zu viel ich komm nich mehr mit ;<


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

GaBBakulose schrieb:


> MOIN MOIN an alle
> 
> *kaffe und Kuchen in die runde stell*
> 
> mfg



*alles schnapp und wegrenn*


----------



## Freakchan (15. April 2009)

Gute Frage ich bin grad dezent verwirrt wo genau die da jetz rum machen xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jaja jetzt mal stopp strems posten und sonst noch so
> 
> reden wir lieber über öhm
> 
> ...




Oder über ne gute freundin von mir ... ich weis nich was ich machen soll xD

Ich <3 Sie >_<


----------



## Nicolanda (15. April 2009)

das war ja wieder klar der server is nich bis 11.00 Uhr off sondern bis 15.00 Uhr -.-


----------



## Rantja (15. April 2009)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> Ich bin süchtig, ich will jetzt zocken :<




Mal gut, das ich noch meien Hund habe... Ich geh jetzt das wetter genießen =)


----------



## Freakchan (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jaja jetzt mal stopp strems posten und sonst noch so
> 
> reden wir lieber über öhm
> 
> ...




Bin ich mal gespannt ob ich da was erfahr das mir bis jetzt verborgen blieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Oder über ne gute freundin von mir ... ich weis nich was ich machen soll xD
> 
> Ich <3 Sie >_<



und wo ist das problem?^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und wo ist das problem?^^




:`<


----------



## GaBBakulose (15. April 2009)

Freakchan schrieb:


> Gute Frage ich bin grad dezent verwirrt wo genau die da jetz rum machen xD



jo das heist noch 5 std 34 min und 16 sek ^^


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und wo ist das problem?^^


gute freundin is das problem^^ denke ich mal..


----------



## Giefepixs (15. April 2009)

Sags ihr @ Blade :O alles anderer funktioniert nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> :`<



jaaa?^^


----------



## Freakchan (15. April 2009)

Na in ne gute Freundin/eher Kumpel verliebt zu sein is ne gefährliche Sache, mit Pech is die Freundschaft dadurch am A****


----------



## GaBBakulose (15. April 2009)

mist falsches zitat ^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> gute freundin is das problem^^ denke ich mal..



mhm why?^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Freakchan schrieb:


> Na in ne gute Freundin/eher Kumpel verliebt zu sein is ne gefährliche Sache, mit Pech is die Freundschaft dadurch am A****




ja genau deswegen ... Ich will sie nich verlieren aber ich gehe auch kapput dadurch >_____--


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Freakchan schrieb:


> Na in ne gute Freundin/eher Kumpel verliebt zu sein is ne gefährliche Sache, mit Pech is die Freundschaft dadurch am A****



öhm okey


mhm musst halt jemand anders suchen


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (15. April 2009)

lawl http://z0r.de/?id=1502


----------



## HolyPriest-Sírina (15. April 2009)

Es ist der Horror...
Freundin nich on, obwohl sie kommen wollte...
Server bis 15 Uhr down, um 14Uhr bis abends weg.
Ich hasse mein Leben...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> öhm okey
> 
> 
> mhm musst halt jemand anders suchen




... wie jetzt witz >_>


----------



## nemø (15. April 2009)

ich kööönnnttteeee auch an meinem erdkundereferat arbeiten....Neee


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

HolyPriest-Sírina schrieb:


> Es ist der Horror...
> Freundin nich on, obwohl sie kommen wollte...
> Server bis 15 Uhr down, um 14Uhr bis abends weg.
> Ich hasse mein Leben...



gibt schlimmeres....


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

nemø schrieb:


> ich kööönnnttteeee auch an meinem erdkundereferat arbeiten....Neee



Schule?!?...... JETZT?!?....... BISTE JACK????


----------



## Freakchan (15. April 2009)

Sagen was Sache is, früher oder später merkt sies sowieso....oooooder, ganz klassisch alte Schule:
Keule übern Schädel ziehen und an den Haaren in den heimische Höhle zerren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (15. April 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=1510
alles klar ?


----------



## Hitzedrachen (15. April 2009)

Dieser Thread ist immer wieder lustig.
Man kann sich echt sicher sein, dass er jeden Mittwoch ausgegraben wird!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wünsche euch allen dann viel Spaß beim Ruffarmen und Wipen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Gruß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giefepixs (15. April 2009)

das macht ein gentleman aber nicht :O


----------



## Freakchan (15. April 2009)

Giefepixs schrieb:


> das macht ein gentleman aber nicht :O




Die sind eh ausgestorben^^


----------



## nemø (15. April 2009)

oha da hat sich jemand zeit genommen


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Freakchan schrieb:


> Die sind eh ausgestorben^^



naja

was verstehen frauen unter gentleman?^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Freakchan schrieb:


> Sagen was Sache is, früher oder später merkt sies sowieso....oooooder, ganz klassisch alte Schule:
> Keule übern Schädel ziehen und an den Haaren in den heimische Höhle zerren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Problem is 2 mal in sie .... 1 ma schon korb bekommen trotzdem sind wir die besten freunde ... machen so scheisse zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kann doch jetzt nich noch 2 ma ankommen weil : (ich habs schon wieder geschaft erst habe ich sie vergessen jetzt wieder --.--)

Wie ausgestorben fraget sie ma wie nett ich bin ich tue alles für sie sogar gestern und montag 1 stunde massiert =)


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

hat nicht jemand lust auf TS? :3 hab doch durch die oster aktion 3 monate premium bekommen XD das heißt.. BUFFED-TS-CHANNEL-FOR-MOI!! :3


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> hat nicht jemand lust auf TS? :3 hab doch durch die oster aktion 3 monate premium bekommen XD das heißt.. BUFFED-TS-CHANNEL-FOR-MOI!! :3



Ja klaro Gib ts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (15. April 2009)

ich kanns nicht lassen xD http://z0r.de/?id=1520 und vergesst nicht den in meiner sig


----------



## Dyralie (15. April 2009)

Huhu Leute - Guten Morgen - schön euch wiederzusehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panaku (15. April 2009)

heute bis 15 uhr *grrr*


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Huhu Leute - Guten Morgen - schön euch wiederzusehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



morgen^^


und wegen ts ne kann net bin arbeiten^^


----------



## Freakchan (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja
> 
> was verstehen frauen unter gentleman?^^




Höflich, zuvorkommend, verständnisvoll....alles in allem also auf Dauer ziemlich öde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Baaaah, TS is nich...die schlechtere Hälfte pennt noch...


----------



## Dyralie (15. April 2009)

*Ganz ganz dolle Natsumee wink*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na, hab ichs doch noch her geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

möp das klappt irgend wie nich mit dem buffed ts x'D


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> *Ganz ganz dolle Natsumee wink*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



war ja net schwer^^ und kannst sogar bis 15 uhr hier sein *gg*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Hm Ich zitiere mich gleich xD glaube ihr habt meinen letzten post von der letzten seite nich gesehn :< *schmoll*


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm Ich zitiere mich gleich xD glaube ihr habt meinen letzten post von der letzten seite nich gesehn :< *schmoll*



also ich habs gelesen^^


das einzige was mir da eingefallen ist:

will auch massieren^^


----------



## nemø (15. April 2009)

/sign


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also ich habs gelesen^^
> 
> 
> das einzige was mir da eingefallen ist:
> ...



1 stunde lang massiert sie is sogar eingeschlaffen weil sie so schön fand :O


----------



## Dyralie (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> war ja net schwer^^ und kannst sogar bis 15 uhr hier sein *gg*



lol - na klar, der einzige Tag in der Woche, an dem ich frei hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ohne die Wartungs-Mittwoche hätt ich ja nie diesen Threat entdeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hätt ich einiges verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

der buffed käse funktioniert nich xD dann kommt halt hier drauf wenn ihr wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


89.110.132.24:31236 pw is ffl
^^


----------



## Dyralie (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> der buffed käse funktioniert nich xD dann kommt halt hier drauf wenn ihr wollt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kids schlafen noch.... kann ich nicht ts.... sorry....


----------



## Hishabye (15. April 2009)

WAS BIS 15UHR die SERVER DOWN??????

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

ich kann nicht leben ohne dieses Spiel *mächtig übertreib* ^^


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (15. April 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=1448 ich lach mir jetzt noch den arsch ab xD


----------



## Freakchan (15. April 2009)

Jetz klick ich eben kurz zurück auf den Live Stream und was seh ich...nen tanzenden Draenei...ich bin bedient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leiriope (15. April 2009)

morgen zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (15. April 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> WAS BIS 15UHR die SERVER DOWN??????
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> ich kann nicht leben ohne dieses Spiel *mächtig übertreib* ^^



Also wenn der Patch weiter in dem Tempo runtergeladen wird, dann sitz ich noch länger als bis 15 Uhr da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Freakchan schrieb:


> Jetz klick ich eben kurz zurück auf den Live Stream und was seh ich...nen tanzenden Draenei...ich bin bedient
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD LöL glaube die haben grade Hordie gelegt ^^


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

wer war den grad kleene im ts? xD menno loos joined! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> 1 stunde lang massiert sie is sogar eingeschlaffen weil sie so schön fand :O



okey wäre doch net so gut gewesen^^



Dyralie schrieb:


> lol - na klar, der einzige Tag in der Woche, an dem ich frei hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja siehst du also gogo zeit vertreiben^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> wer war den grad kleene im ts? xD menno loos joined!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab kein Ts auf der arbeit ...^^


----------



## Leiriope (15. April 2009)

ich war kleene war nur neugierig wieviele schon drinne sind bin viellllllllllllllll zu schüchtern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> okey wäre doch net so gut gewesen^^



Was Wäre nich so gut gewesen du oder wie? ^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Also wenn der Patch weiter in dem Tempo runtergeladen wird, dann sitz ich noch länger als bis 15 Uhr da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also bei mir ging das 5 min 

wieviel MB hast den schon?


----------



## Freakchan (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> xD LöL glaube die haben grade Hordie gelegt ^^




Jup scheint so als sei da was großes umgefallen, aber sowas muss doch trotzdem nicht sein xD
Auf den Schock brauch ich jetzt erstmal nen Kaffee


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Was Wäre nich so gut gewesen du oder wie? ^^




ne wen ich eine massieren würde und sie würde einschalafen -.-"


----------



## The Betrayer (15. April 2009)

Huhu,

schönen guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

kommt schon 5 sind wir schon :3


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne wen ich eine massieren würde und sie würde einschalafen -.-"




... Aso Meinst das .... jaja Du bist krieger Mit Lanze wa :>


----------



## Freakchan (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne wen ich eine massieren würde und sie würde einschalafen -.-"



Kannst sie ja wieder wach küssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chalyia (15. April 2009)

Authentifizierung...

Lass mich rein!^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ... Aso Meinst das .... jaja Du bist krieger Mit Lanze wa :>




naja net unbedingt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Well! (15. April 2009)

Patch bei 50% am Installieren.
>.< Ich glaub ich brauch ne andere beschäfftigung... 6 Stunden lang argh...
Aber habt ihr ma die Patchnote komplett gelesen? Lustige sachen dabei:
-'Arrrr!' hat nun einen detaillierten Tooltip. xD
-Die Bosse in Ulduar lassen gelegentlich WUNDERTÜTEN für Alchemisten zurück, auch Alchemistentaschen genannt. Nur Spieler mit einer Alchemiefertigkeit von 425 oder höher können diese geheimnisvolle Beute ergattern. O-O bsschen gras gefällig?


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Freakchan schrieb:


> Kannst sie ja wieder wach küssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja eben sag ich doch wäre net so gut ^^


----------



## Elendiel - Das Syndikat (15. April 2009)

Patch gestern Abend installiert -.- Giev Ulduar! Bei den Amis hat es 18 Stunden gedauert, d.h. wenn sie daraus nicht gelernt haben, können wir um 21:00 Uhr rein...


----------



## Dyralie (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also bei mir ging das 5 min
> 
> wieviel MB hast den schon?



naja, in den letzten 15 min hat er immerhin 15% geladen....

zum glück hatte ich schon 2/3 vorab runtergeladen... also dauerts vermutlich nur gut ne halbe stunde ...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenfluch (15. April 2009)

ich weis nicht was ich machen soll auser fernsehen gucken und teeworlds und warsow 
bis 15Uhr AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

komisch ich hatte den grossteil des patches schon vor sicher 2 wochen und letzte woche kahm noch ein kleiner teil und heute morgen fehlten so 30 MB^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja net unbedingt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




man nein sie liegt so auf meinem bett gestern meint so massier mich ma bitte wieder Ich so okee bei dr.hous massiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dan sie so Mach bh auf und machn ganzen rücken O_o


----------



## Elendiel - Das Syndikat (15. April 2009)

Voraussichtlich müssen wir 6 Stunden weniger als die Amis warten, die hatten 18 Stunden downtime!


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> naja, in den letzten 15 min hat er immerhin 15% geladen....
> 
> zum glück hatte ich schon 2/3 vorab runtergeladen... also dauerts vermutlich nur gut ne halbe stunde ......
> 
> ...



schau mal unter verbindungsinfo bei dem download fenster 

weil ich war fertig mit runterladen aber das wow start dings hatt mir so 70% angezeigt und wen man dan das verbindungsinfo beendet da fängt er an zu installieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

keine ahnung^^


----------



## BadVoodoo (15. April 2009)

Elendiel schrieb:


> Patch gestern Abend installiert -.- Giev Ulduar! Bei den Amis hat es 18 Stunden gedauert, d.h. wenn sie daraus nicht gelernt haben, können wir um 21:00 Uhr rein...



Na, da bin ich doch froh, dass meine Gilde erst um 23:30 anfängt zu raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich denke bis dahin sollten die Server auf jeden Fall wieder da sein...


----------



## Baloron (15. April 2009)

Stellt euch dass mal vor!!!! 
Keine FH wo man hin muss....Freundin ist schon in der Arbeit....
.....und sie hat keinen Kaffee da gelassen....ich musst los Kaffee kaufen!!!!!
NEEEEIIIINNN!!!

jaja, das Studentenleben ist hart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
in diesem Sinne....guuuuuteeeeeen Moooooorgeeeen


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> man nein sie liegt so auf meinem bett gestern meint so massier mich ma bitte wieder Ich so okee bei dr.hous massiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



noja hättest ja gleich erwähnen können ob sie ne ganz körper massage will

so wie ich mich kenen hätt ich das gesagt -.-" ohne rücksicht auf konsequenzen^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> noja hättest ja gleich erwähnen können ob sie ne ganz körper massage will
> 
> so wie ich mich kenen hätt ich das gesagt -.-" ohne rücksicht auf konsequenzen^^



Ne ich bin nich so ich Bin immer Nett Zu Mädchen/Frauen ^^


----------



## Well! (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> man nein sie liegt so auf meinem bett gestern meint so massier mich ma bitte wieder Ich so okee bei dr.hous massiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


c.O Na und? Standart bei mir x)


----------



## pixeljedi (15. April 2009)

guten morgen in die runde...*gähn*

gibts was neues? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baloron (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ne ich bin nich so ich Bin immer Nett Zu Mädchen/Frauen ^^



Naja...des lernst Du auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BadVoodoo (15. April 2009)

Elendiel schrieb:


> Voraussichtlich müssen wir 6 Stunden weniger als die Amis warten, die hatten 18 Stunden downtime!



Hauptsache um 23:30 sind die Server wieder da. Damit meine Gilde dann auch raiden kann... Vorher ist mir das recht egal, kann mir meine Zeit auch anders vertreiben XD


----------



## Freakchan (15. April 2009)

Nett sein zahlt sich nicht immer (meistens? xD) aus^^


----------



## Kamaji (15. April 2009)

ULDUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR


----------



## Well! (15. April 2009)

Kamaji schrieb:


> ULDUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR


JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
Edit: Beitrags Push ;/


----------



## Zodttd (15. April 2009)

hat jemand ne high speed source für den patch? bei 4 players is auch überlastets 80kb/s.....


----------



## Altsahir (15. April 2009)

Guten Morgen auch ... 

erstes Meeting ist überstanden ... noch keine Threads, das die Server noch nich wieder da sind ??? Koooomisch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hol mal den 2. Kaffee


----------



## imbaaapala (15. April 2009)

Ich komm nicht auf dei server -ist klar warum ...
nur wann fängt der blizz downloader an zu loaden ? weiß kann die patches auch anders weitig loaden vertrau aber lieber dem schneesturm


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Nochma Der Stream Für Ulduar Wen er Wieder On Kommt 

http://www.mogulus.com/conquestkilrogg

Ulduar Live Stream


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ne ich bin nich so ich Bin immer Nett Zu Mädchen/Frauen ^^



was soll an de rfrage nicht nett sein?^^

vllt wartet sie ja drauf kann ja sein^^ und wen du merkst das es net so ist sagst war spass oder so irgendwie^^


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (15. April 2009)

Ich guck nebenbei Fernseher mit Zattoo am Pc, das Programm ist echt zu empfehlen, bietet haufenweise Sender und ganz ordentliche Quali fürn Pc


----------



## Well! (15. April 2009)

Zodttd schrieb:


> hat jemand ne high speed source für den patch? bei 4 players is auch überlastets 80kb/s.....


http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php
halbe stunde hats bei mir gedauert


----------



## Hellfire1337 (15. April 2009)

oh manno jez muss ich css zocken und dann gleich zum zahnarzt... aber dann verpass ich wenigstens nix... in diesem sinne viel spass beim wrten euch auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Freakchan schrieb:


> Nett sein zahlt sich nicht immer (meistens? xD) aus^^



stimmt

ich meine was wirklich nett ist ist wen die freundin nach einer 2 jahres beziehung einfach mal so über wow schluss macht weil die gefühle nicht mehr gleich sind und man hockt zuhause koffern schon gepackt um am nächsten tag zur freundin zu fahren. 

also DAS ist NETT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zwergchief (15. April 2009)

ladets doch normal über den blizzard-downloader, da gehts auch mit topspeed


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Nochma Der Stream Für Ulduar Wen er Wieder On Kommt 

http://www.mogulus.com/conquestkilrogg

Ulduar Live Stream


06:43 Zav : sorry somethings wrong with mogulus today :/
08:46 Zav : looks like mogulus is doing better now
09:49 Zav : or not
10:01 TumpysCQ : We're taking a break, be back shortly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also DAS ist NETT
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




NETT ist die kleine schwester von scheisse^^


----------



## GaBBakulose (15. April 2009)

ich werd jetzt mal Steam ausn Grab hohlen und ein bisschen css datteln xD


----------



## Zodttd (15. April 2009)

Well! schrieb:


> http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php
> halbe stunde hats bei mir gedauert



bei mir geht das da garnich hab eigentlich mit wlan so 240kb/s aber wenn ich da jetz lade bleibts bei 70-80 ausserdem hab ich beim blizz download schon 40% durch background downloader is mir grad aufgefallen^^


----------



## LiangZhou (15. April 2009)

Xyprogamerxy schrieb:


> Ich guck nebenbei Fernseher mit Zattoo am Pc, das Programm ist echt zu empfehlen, bietet haufenweise Sender und ganz ordentliche Quali fürn Pc



Von den Sendern interessiert mich nur ZDF und DSF. Und Nick noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## imbaaapala (15. April 2009)

Bitte kann mir wer helfen ? 
Wann startet der Downloader von Blizz und wenn er nicht startet wie bringt man ihn zu laufen ?


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

ES GEHT WEITER xD im ts live-gelaber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (15. April 2009)

imbaaapala schrieb:


> Bitte kann mir wer helfen ?
> Wann startet der Downloader von Blizz und wenn er nicht startet wie bringt man ihn zu laufen ?



Kannst den im WoW Ordner starten


----------



## zwergchief (15. April 2009)

du startest einfach den blizzard-launcher und dann beginnt der download des patches


----------



## Sinthorix (15. April 2009)

Alle Server sind wieder oben 






















nicht > . >





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (15. April 2009)

Juhu.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Patch ist installiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gleich mal weiter zum PC meines Sohnes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## imbaaapala (15. April 2009)

Oo gesagt getan passiert ncihts naja weiter aus probieren... da wird man ja affig 
ach ja danke für die tips 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (15. April 2009)

imbaaapala schrieb:


> Bitte kann mir wer helfen ?
> Wann startet der Downloader von Blizz und wenn er nicht startet wie bringt man ihn zu laufen ?



du klickst halt auf wow und dann lädt der und wenn du den oldschool downloader willst klickst du auf den button wo "downloader" steht


----------



## Feuerwirbel (15. April 2009)

Jetzt ist die perfekte Zeit sich einen schönen langweiligen Guide zu Ulduar durchzulesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GaBBakulose (15. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Juhu....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




deinen sohn schon zum china farmen verdonnert? xD

mach ich bei meiner kleinen auch mal ....^^


----------



## Nachto (15. April 2009)

http://www.mogulus.com/conquestkilrogg

LIVESTREAM IST WIEDER ONLINE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muza (15. April 2009)

ist selbst spielen nich interessanter?^^


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

gogo ^^ 89.110.132.24:31236 pw is ffl xD


----------



## Dyralie (15. April 2009)

GaBBakulose schrieb:


> deinen sohn schon zum china farmen verdonnert? xD
> 
> mach ich bei meiner kleinen auch mal ....^^



Meine Söhne sind 15 und 17 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die lassen sich nicht mehr zu was verdonnern... zumindest nur sehr schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja - auch ältere Mütter spielen WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nochma Der Stream Für Ulduar Wen er Wieder On Kommt
> 
> http://www.mogulus.com/conquestkilrogg
> 10:01 TumpysCQ : We're taking a break, be back shortly
> ...



Die solln weitermachen sonst weiß ich nicht was ich tun soll


----------



## Sinthorix (15. April 2009)

Well! schrieb:


> http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php
> halbe stunde hats bei mir gedauert




joa lädt bei mir mit 200kb/s


----------



## Illuminon (15. April 2009)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

naj hm ich mach mir jetzt echt gleich essen zum frühstück curry würste


----------



## Elendiel - Das Syndikat (15. April 2009)

Zodttd schrieb:


> hat jemand ne high speed source für den patch? bei 4 players is auch überlastets 80kb/s.....




Beste High Speed source ist noch immer wow-source von gestern morgen bis gestern Abend ;-)


----------



## Dyralie (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> naj hm ich mach mir jetzt echt gleich essen zum frühstück curry würste






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und was isst du zu Mittag? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Juhu....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sag ich doch geht schnell^^

glaubt mir aber niemand^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



paprika würste?^^


----------



## Well! (15. April 2009)

o.o Gold Seller werbung im Stream >:O


----------



## imbaaapala (15. April 2009)

Sry das ich noch einmal nerven muss aber wenn ich den backgroundloader im wow ordnder starten will steht da das patch inhalte nicht zu verfügugn stehen oder so und wenn ich im launcher auf speieln klick passiert auch nichts...


----------



## Zodttd (15. April 2009)

Sinthorix schrieb:


> joa lädt bei mir mit 200kb/s



könnte auch daran gelegen haben das ich mit blizz downloader und dem gleichzeitig rutnergeladen hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sag ich doch geht schnell^^
> 
> glaubt mir aber niemand^^



Naja, hatte wie gesagt schon 2/3 vorab runtergeladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pizza O_o oder so


----------



## LiangZhou (15. April 2009)

Log doch ganz normal ein und statt dem Charbildschirm kommt dann ne meldung


----------



## Well! (15. April 2009)

Zodttd schrieb:


> könnte auch daran gelegen haben das ich mit blizz downloader und dem gleichzeitig rutnergeladen hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Möglich Möglich =/ Man munkelt


----------



## pixeljedi (15. April 2009)

Illuminon schrieb:


> Guten Morgen alle zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



MOin :-)


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (15. April 2009)

Moin Moin @ll na auf wieviel seiten kommen wir diese Woche in diesenTE?^^

d[-.-]b


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Pizza O_o oder so



du solltest gesünder essen sonst darfst deine freundin da nicht mehr massieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry^^


----------



## Dyralie (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du solltest gesünder essen sonst darfst deine freundin da nicht mehr massieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



rofl btc 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Naja, hatte wie gesagt schon 2/3 vorab runtergeladen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja ne eigentlich hatt man bis heute ca 95% runtegeladen^^


----------



## Barbossa94 (15. April 2009)

Werden wieder die talente zurückgesetzt?

Ich hab meine Skillung nähmlich nicht mehr im Kopf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Barbossa94 schrieb:


> Werden wieder die talente zurückgesetzt?
> 
> Ich hab meine Skillung nähmlich nicht mehr im Kopf
> 
> ...



ja werden sie 

ALLEE


also hast genug zeit dir nen talentbaum zu basteln^^ oder gleich 2^^


----------



## Dyralie (15. April 2009)

Barbossa94 schrieb:


> Werden wieder die talente zurückgesetzt?
> 
> Ich hab meine Skillung nähmlich nicht mehr im Kopf
> 
> ...



Wah..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Blos das nicht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> rofl btc
> 
> 
> 
> ...




btc?^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du solltest gesünder essen sonst darfst deine freundin da nicht mehr massieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja vllt auch spagheti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muza (15. April 2009)

gleich 2000 zuschauer lol


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Wah.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



steht in den patchnotes^^

von allen klassen

kann dir aber sicher was empfehlen

sag mir level und skillung die du mit priester haben willst^^


----------



## Dyralie (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> btc?^^



biting the carped 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (15. April 2009)

Kann mir jemand das mim Vorpatch erklären? Ich dachte immer der Patch wär sozusagen zweiteilig und den ersten Teil kann man schon vorm Patchday saugen. Ich frag weil ich nur die letzten 4% laden muss und ich hatte keinen Backgrounddownloader aktiv seit ich den Vorpatch gezogen hab.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> naja vllt auch spagheti
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja teigwaren sind immer gut

wen ich nicht mindestens alle 2 tage teigwaren habe geht mein magen auf entzug


----------



## refra (15. April 2009)

Barbossa94 schrieb:


> Werden wieder die talente zurückgesetzt?
> 
> Ich hab meine Skillung nähmlich nicht mehr im Kopf
> 
> ...


jop werden zurückgesetzt...wär ja komisch oder?
leider ists so :/
btw: mich kennt wohl keiner mehr hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminon (15. April 2009)

KA warum download bei euch so langsam is oO

wohne im letzten kaff und dort kommen nur 40 kB/s an, trotzdem war der download nach 15 min schon fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (15. April 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand das mim Vorpatch erklären? Ich dachte immer der Patch wär sozusagen zweiteilig und den ersten Teil kann man schon vorm Patchday saugen. Ich frag weil ich nur die letzten 4% laden muss und ich hatte keinen Backgrounddownloader aktiv seit ich den Vorpatch gezogen hab.



Spoooooooooooooky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja teigwaren sind immer gut
> 
> wen ich nicht mindestens alle 2 tage teigwaren habe geht mein magen auf entzug



<--- Fleisch Esser ^^


----------



## WeRkO (15. April 2009)

Hurra, es ist Patchday und mein Rechner ist im Arsch -.- 
Naja, zum Wochenende hin funkt er hoffentlich wieder, muss Ulduar gehen


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand das mim Vorpatch erklären? Ich dachte immer der Patch wär sozusagen zweiteilig und den ersten Teil kann man schon vorm Patchday saugen. Ich frag weil ich nur die letzten 4% laden muss und ich hatte keinen Backgrounddownloader aktiv seit ich den Vorpatch gezogen hab.




vor 1nem monat gabs den big patch der lud immer im hintergrund 800 MB oder so  letzte woche gabs dan nochmal 50-60 MB und heute die letzten ca 30 MB


----------



## Dyralie (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> <--- Fleisch Esser ^^



Mein großer Sohn auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt immer mords Gemotze wenn ich mal vegetarische koche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich machs aber trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss er durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## imbaaapala (15. April 2009)

bei mir wird ich launcher nciht mal angezeigt das neue patch daten da sind und wenn cih mich ein loggen will komm ich nur zur server auswahl da server down sind ...HILFE! bin grad dabei alle mögleichen blizz foren zu durch suchen ...


----------



## Gronn (15. April 2009)

Well! schrieb:


> http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php
> halbe stunde hats bei mir gedauert


Ihr seid ja so geil ich hab mit dem blizzard downloader keine 10min. gebraucht


----------



## Chalyia (15. April 2009)

Lol Ich komme bist in die Realmlist aber kein On^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

refra schrieb:


> jop werden zurückgesetzt...wär ja komisch oder?
> leider ists so :/
> btw: mich kennt wohl keiner mehr hier
> 
> ...



ne^^


----------



## Seawater (15. April 2009)

Ich freu mich schon auf morgen, wenn das gespame hier bei Buffed losgeht, weil die ersten Gilden schon Ulduar clear haben hehe


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (15. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Wah.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Heheich finds gut kann ich meine skillung etwas verändern ohne dafür blechen zu müssen.
Aber war ja eigentlich auch ihrgendwie klar dass das kommt.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Mein großer Sohn auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




iii^^

gemüse ist aber ungesund ...^^


----------



## Nachto (15. April 2009)

lol, jetzt haben die ein video vom Kil'ajden kill reingetan xD


----------



## Dyralie (15. April 2009)

Gronn schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja so geil ich hab mit dem blizzard downloader keine 10min. gebraucht



... und wieso sind wir dann so geil? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminon (15. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Mein großer Sohn auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



xD glaube da hätte ich mächtig probleme xD

<---Fleischliebhaber


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Heheich finds gut kann ich meine skillung etwas verändern ohne dafür blechen zu müssen.
> Aber war ja eigentlich auch ihrgendwie klar dass das kommt.
> 
> d[-.-]b




naja schlimm ist es ja nicht hat sogar vorteile^^


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (15. April 2009)

Chalyia schrieb:


> Lol Ich komme bist in die Realmlist aber kein On^^



Jo bie mir das gleiche. Was mich nur wunder ich kann keine andern länder mehr auswählen wie früher mal.

d[-.-]b


----------



## LiangZhou (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> vor 1nem monat gabs den big patch der lud immer im hintergrund 800 MB oder so  letzte woche gabs dan nochmal 50-60 MB und heute die letzten ca 30 MB



 Ah I see....dank dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

les grad in den Patchnotes beim installieren das Hunter einen Skill oder ne Glyphe haben die T.N.T heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (15. April 2009)

jahaaa fleisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber eigentlich mag ich fast alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und da sagte mein vater ich bin so wie mein grossvater...und der ahat eig nur fleisch gegessen


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> ... und wieso sind wir dann so geil?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




weils wir halt sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachto (15. April 2009)

Gronn schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja so geil ich hab mit dem blizzard downloader keine 10min. gebraucht


Du bist zu geil, ich habe bei wowsource für alle Teile keine 10 Minuten gebraucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethia (15. April 2009)

Moin zusammen, kennt ihr diese Tage an denen man im Büro sitzt und denkt... "ich will schnell nach Hause!"?

Patch heute Morgen gegen 7Uhr zu Ende gebracht und nun sitz ich hier wie auf heissen Kohlen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...vielleicht zu Mittag? Hmmm... kann mich ja hier eh net konzentrieren. Werden die Server überhaupt wieder gehen... ich bin ja so kürre. *rofl




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (15. April 2009)

Illuminon schrieb:


> xD glaube da hätte ich mächtig probleme xD
> 
> <---Fleischliebhaber



Der Mensch ist ja auch ein Fleischfresser ist nun mal eine Tatsache und ich bin auch der meinung überhaupt keinfleisch zu essen ist auch nicht grade gesund.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

leute es ist sowas von wayne wie lange man braucht

ob man es gestern hatte heute morgen in 3 stunden wayne??

spielen kann man eh erst ab 15 uhr wens gut geht^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> leute es ist sowas von wayne wie lange man braucht
> 
> ob man es gestern hatte heute morgen in 3 stunden wayne??
> 
> spielen kann man eh erst ab 15 uhr wens gut geht^^



du bist so negativ


----------



## Gronn (15. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> ... und wieso sind wir dann so geil?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Weil keiner den Blizzard Downloader benutzen will aber dann mit einer Zeit von 30 min. herunterladen aber sich über den von Blizzard aufregen.


----------



## Illuminon (15. April 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Der Mensch ist ja auch ein Fleischfresser ist nun mal eine Tatsache und ich bin auch der meinung überhaupt keinfleisch zu essen ist auch nicht grade gesund.
> 
> d[-.-]b



da bin ich ganz deiner meinung vegetarische lebensweise = einseitige Ernährung


----------



## LiangZhou (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> leute es ist sowas von wayne wie lange man braucht
> 
> ob man es gestern hatte heute morgen in 3 stunden wayne??
> 
> spielen kann man eh erst ab 15 uhr wens gut geht^^


 Eh nicht ;D


----------



## Chalyia (15. April 2009)

Könnt ihr mal bei einem Thema bleiben?^^


----------



## refra (15. April 2009)

Sethia schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, kennt ihr diese Tage an denen man im Büro sitzt und denkt... "ich will schnell nach Hause!"?


so ist bei mir jeder tag...sogar das wochenende oO


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

hab gestern fast 6 stunden alle 3 teile gedownloadet... mobiles internet ftw ^^


----------



## TheEwanie (15. April 2009)

Haegr@Ysera schrieb:


> Ja dann kostet es die normalen Umskillkosten.
> 
> Ich sehe gerade es gibt Karten für die Instanzen, juhu nie mehr verlaufen in HDW.
> 
> ...


Noch wichtiger:Niemehr verlaufen ihn Gnomeregan!


----------



## LiangZhou (15. April 2009)

awon schrieb:


> Noch wichtiger:Niemehr verlaufen ihn Gnomeregan!


 Wer geht denn noch Gnomeregan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (15. April 2009)

Gronn schrieb:


> Weil keiner den Blizzard Downloader benutzen will aber dann mit einer Zeit von 30 min. herunterladen aber sich über den von Blizzard aufregen.



Naja ich lade nur über den Blizzarddownloader da weiss ich zumindest das da nicht noch mehr als gewollt geladen wird und er funzt doch auch also warum nicht damit laden?

d[-.-]b


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> du bist so negativ



wieso negativ?^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Naja ich lade nur über den Blizzarddownloader da weiss ich zumindest das da nicht noch mehr als gewollt geladen wird und er funzt doch auch also warum nicht damit laden?
> 
> d[-.-]b




joa mache das auch mit blizzard ist tausend mal angenehmer^^


----------



## refra (15. April 2009)

schweizer sind immer positiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das glas ist halbvoll!!!


----------



## Da Magic (15. April 2009)

ist auf 15.00  verlängert worden


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wieso negativ?^^



du musst positiv denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solassard (15. April 2009)

Hat mal einer nen Link zu den jetzt entgültigen Patchnotes?
Bevorzugt in deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blizzard hält es ja nichtmal mehr für nötig nach dem Patchen ne übersicht zu bringen


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> joa mache das auch mit blizzard ist tausend mal angenehmer^^



bli-_-_ downloader is crap!

wowsource ftw


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Da schrieb:


> ist auf 15.00  verlängert worden



joa stand heute morgen um 8 schon drin oder so^^


@ Refra was für ein ava hattest früher? und sig^^


----------



## Illuminon (15. April 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Naja ich lade nur über den Blizzarddownloader da weiss ich zumindest das da nicht noch mehr als gewollt geladen wird und er funzt doch auch also warum nicht damit laden?
> 
> d[-.-]b



also ich lade beim blizz downloader mit 2 kB/s NEIN DANKE 

und bei 4players kann ich mich noch nie beschweren das unnötige sachen mitgeladen wurden

lg


----------



## Raz0rblador (15. April 2009)

Illuminon schrieb:


> KA warum download bei euch so langsam is oO




Wer benutzt denn den background downloader?^^
wowsource ftw^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

refra schrieb:


> schweizer sind immer positiv
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ned nur de schweiza... de obaösterreicher genauso

"he es is nu a hoibs bier do, her damit" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> du musst positiv denken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja ne^^

aber wo habe ich da negativ gedacht?^^

ich meine ob du den patch schon seit 4 stunden hast oder erst in 2 stunden ist ja egal?^^


----------



## XDraxaX (15. April 2009)

hallo!

Dualskill kommt bin seit einigen tagen auf fury normal tank!
so nun mein  prob ist der dmg bzw dps hier der link hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen hab nicht so den  plan vom fury( und ja ich weiss das nicht nicht der ort für solche fragen aber naja)
Hallo !

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...gos&n=Draxa


den deffring plz nicht beachten armory ist nicht aktuell

Danke für alle antworten die da kommen !!!

Mfg Draxa


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (15. April 2009)

Da schrieb:


> ist auf 15.00  verlängert worden



Jo noch wer weis wer weis was da noch kommt :  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

d[-.-]b


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Raz0rblador schrieb:


> Wer benutzt denn den background downloader?^^
> wowsource ftw^^



+


----------



## Da Vid (15. April 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Der Mensch ist ja auch ein Fleischfresser ist nun mal eine Tatsache und ich bin auch der meinung überhaupt keinfleisch zu essen ist auch nicht grade gesund.
> 
> d[-.-]b



Wissenschaftler haben wiederlegt das wir fleischesser sind, nur so nebenbei. du kannst alle stoffe die du als vegetarier durchs fleisch verpasst auch durch andere sachen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfi1899 (15. April 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Der Mensch ist ja auch ein Fleischfresser ist nun mal eine Tatsache und ich bin auch der meinung überhaupt keinfleisch zu essen ist auch nicht grade gesund.
> 
> d[-.-]b




 Mensch ist kein reiner Fleisch esser, schau die Zähne an. Wir hetten sonst die gleichen Zähne wie katzen oder Hunde, WIR SIND HYBRIDEN! HYBRIDEN AN DIE MACHT!!!!!


Ja ich spiele Pala^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

XDraxaX schrieb:


> hallo!




ehm was willst du nun genau wiss?

ob die skillung gut ist oder wie?


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

Illuminon schrieb:


> also ich lade beim blizz downloader mit 2 kB/s NEIN DANKE
> 
> und bei 4players kann ich mich noch nie beschweren das unnötige sachen mitgeladen wurden
> 
> lg


wtf im moment ist ca 500kb/s 
was fürn rechner hast du^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

Wolfi1899 schrieb:


> Mensch ist kein reiner Fleisch esser, schau die Zähne an. Wir hetten sonst die gleichen Zähne wie katzen oder Hunde, WIR SIND HYBRIDEN! HYBRIDEN AN DIE MACHT!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ja ich spiele Pala^^



omg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da Vid (15. April 2009)

Wolfi1899 schrieb:


> Mensch ist kein reiner Fleisch esser, schau die Zähne an. Wir hetten sonst die gleichen Zähne wie katzen oder Hunde, WIR SIND HYBRIDEN! HYBRIDEN AN DIE MACHT!!!!!




danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> wtf im moment ist ca 500kb/s
> was fürn rechner hast du^^



500?

also ich habe da so mit 100-120kb/s gedownloadet aber 5 min  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (15. April 2009)

http://worldofwarcraft.mmocluster.de/index...&blogpage=1
patchnotes...gerngeschehen


----------



## Illuminon (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> wtf im moment ist ca 500kb/s
> was fürn rechner hast du^^



das liegt leider net an meinem rechner sonder an meinem internetzugang der net mehr ausspuckt xD


----------



## XDraxaX (15. April 2009)

ja das auch und warum ihc nur 2,5k dps - 2,7k drücken kann! was ist falsch?...sockel skill eq???
Thx 4 antwort

MfG Draxa


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> omg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hybriden sind kacke

am ende laufen nur noch transen rum


----------



## Zodttd (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> wtf im moment ist ca 500kb/s
> was fürn rechner hast du^^



lol bei meiner mutter lad ich über lan 3mb/s und wenn ich da übern blizz downloader was lade gehts nie höher als 120kb/s

vergessen zu erwähnen dass es der selbe laptop is mit dem ich bei mir nur 200kb/s kriege


----------



## Rhondara (15. April 2009)

Wolfi1899 schrieb:


> Mensch ist kein reiner Fleisch esser, schau die Zähne an. Wir hetten sonst die gleichen Zähne wie katzen oder Hunde, WIR SIND HYBRIDEN! HYBRIDEN AN DIE MACHT!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ja ich spiele Pala^^



FLEISCH!!!!

 .... und zwar viel davon!


----------



## Dyralie (15. April 2009)

Gronn schrieb:


> Weil keiner den Blizzard Downloader benutzen will aber dann mit einer Zeit von 30 min. herunterladen aber sich über den von Blizzard aufregen.



Also ich hab fürs letze drittel über blizz 30 min gebraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quinshin (15. April 2009)

Guten Morgen liebe Leute

Na wartet ihr auch schon darauf das der Download fertig wird?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serialdead (15. April 2009)

bei mir stockts ab 64% vorher mit 550kb/sek gezogen bei 4players jez hängts bei 64% arghs :/


----------



## Da Vid (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hybriden sind kacke




Leute lebt Radikal! 

xD


----------



## Da Vid (15. April 2009)

serialdead schrieb:


> bei mir stockts ab 64% vorher mit 550kb/sek gezogen bei 4players jez hängts bei 64% arghs :/




geht mir genauso, warte ab. dauert jetzt länger -.-


----------



## Illuminon (15. April 2009)

Rhondara schrieb:


> FLEISCH!!!!
> 
> .... und zwar viel davon!



glaube das ist mittlerweile schon eine lebenseinstellung von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

Rhondara schrieb:


> FLEISCH!!!!
> 
> .... und zwar viel davon!




hmmm gutes dickes medium gebratenes pfeffersteak *sabber* 
mit vielen pommes dazu und ner deftigen pfeffersoße darüber *hrr*


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (15. April 2009)

Da schrieb:


> Wissenschaftler haben wiederlegt das wir fleischesser sind, nur so nebenbei. du kannst alle stoffe die du als vegetarier durchs fleisch verpasst auch durch andere sachen bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja Wissenschaftler haben schon sovieles herraus gefunden und wider widerlegt. Ich denke der mensch in seine ursprungs form vieleicht nicht aber mitleweile aufjedenfall.
gab da mal nen schönen BBC Film in dem gesagt wurde das unse URURURURURURFahren Fleisch essen mussten weil sonst ihr Hirn net gut genug Wacksen konnte und noch so ein paar andere dinge. mark ja sein das es bei meinschen nicht gebracht hat mit den Fleisch aber trozdem wenn man mal schau was wir "normal" zu uns nehmen ist fleisch ein grosser bestandteil.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

so genug über patch geredet nun neues thema

und zwar

reden wir doch über 



Spoiler



Frauen


----------



## LiangZhou (15. April 2009)

Wie vertreibt ihr euch die Zeit bis (hoofentlich) drei? Ich zock Flashgames D


----------



## Da Vid (15. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> hmmm gutes dickes medium gebratenes pfeffersteak *sabber*
> mit vielen pommes dazu und ner deftigen pfeffersoße darüber *hrr*




Denkt ihr eigentlich an die tiere, die dafür über Monate geqält werden?


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (15. April 2009)

Wolfi1899 schrieb:


> Mensch ist kein reiner Fleisch esser, schau die Zähne an. Wir hetten sonst die gleichen Zähne wie katzen oder Hunde, WIR SIND HYBRIDEN! HYBRIDEN AN DIE MACHT!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ja ich spiele Pala^^



Ich habe nie was von einen REIHNEN fleischfresser gesagt.

d[-.-]b


----------



## refra (15. April 2009)

curry geschnetzeltes :O
*sabber*
spinat...mmh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

MIR IS SO LANGWEILIG.. jetzt sind 10 leute aus dem buffedforum bei mir im ts und spielen CSS xD


----------



## Vercon (15. April 2009)

Guuuten Morgen ihr Eier ^^

Na alles frisch?


----------



## Quinshin (15. April 2009)

Ach ich weiß nicht vlt zock ich eine runde Warcraft 3

und Natsumee warum willst du jetzt dieses Thema anschneiden? ^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Da schrieb:


> Denkt ihr eigentlich an die tiere, die dafür über Monate geqält werden?



wieos die leben in luxus die kriegen schön viel futter müssen keine angst habe von wildtieren angegriffen zu werden und so


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (15. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> hmmm gutes dickes medium gebratenes pfeffersteak *sabber*
> mit vielen pommes dazu und ner deftigen pfeffersoße darüber *hrr*



Natoll jetzt habe ich hunger was sher gemein von dir ist da ich ne dicke madelentzündung habe :-(

d[-.-]b


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

Da schrieb:


> Denkt ihr eigentlich an die tiere, die dafür über Monate geqält werden?



ganz klar: *NEIN!*
und schweine und rinder werden verwöhnt wie götter... die dürfen den ganzen tag herumliegen oder stehen und nur fressen und schlafen... das wäre das richtige leben für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja und WoW nebenbei


----------



## Da Vid (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> MIR IS SO LANGWEILIG.. jetzt sind 10 leute aus dem buffedforum bei mir im ts und spielen CSS xD




gib mal ts ip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will mit zocken, nur steam spackt bei mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Quinshin schrieb:


> Ach ich weiß nicht vlt zock ich eine runde Warcraft 3
> 
> und Natsumee warum willst du jetzt dieses Thema anschneiden? ^^




weil das das einzige sinvolle thema ist^^


----------



## Mjuu (15. April 2009)

morgen mädels, ist es nicht ein schöner tag für nen patch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

78.46.99.8:27020 pw: ffl 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> so genug über patch geredet nun neues thema
> 
> und zwar
> 
> ...



Sag mal wie macht man diese schwarzen balken da eigentlich hin???

d[-.-]b


----------



## Magatsu (15. April 2009)

Fredo trifft Duden kritisch!
Duden stirbt.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Vercon schrieb:


> Guuuten Morgen ihr Eier ^^
> 
> Na alles frisch?



joa eier sind frisch^^


----------



## Da Vid (15. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> ganz klar: *NEIN!*
> und schweine und rinder werden verwöhnt wie götter... die dürfen den ganzen tag herumliegen oder stehen und nur fressen und schlafen... das wäre das richtige leben für mich
> 
> 
> ...




schöne vorstellung hast du davon wie die tiere leben, ich lad dich gerne mal auf ne runde beim schlachthof an. hast du auch lust auf 0.3 m² dein ganzes leben lang in voller angst?


----------



## Dragoon187 (15. April 2009)

„Du Kannst ja schon mal anfangen den Garten umzugraben „ sagte meine Frau heute Morgen als sie unser Haus in Richtung Arbeit verlies  „klar mach“ war meine Antwort.
Mit der Gartenkralle Gold in der Hand wollte ich gerade zur Tür raus, als ich an meinem … nennen wir es  *Arbeitszimmer*  vorbei kam.
Nur mal kurz schauen ob WoW schon wieder online ist ……


Wie könnte diese Geschichte weiter gehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> morgen mädels, ist es nicht ein schöner tag für nen patch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



morgen 

kann man dich einfachen?^^


----------



## LiangZhou (15. April 2009)

Magatsu schrieb:


> Fredo trifft Duden kritisch!
> Duden stirbt.



[ spoiler] [ /spoiler] denk ich


----------



## Raz0rblador (15. April 2009)

hm leute, war grad ma bisl am denken^^
mir ist eingefallen : wollte blizz net neue tänze für die charaktere einführen?^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Dragoon187 schrieb:


> „Du Kannst ja schon mal anfangen den Garten umzugraben „ sagte meine Frau heute Morgen als sie unser Haus in Richtung Arbeit verlies  „klar mach“ war meine Antwort.
> Mit der Gartenkralle Gold in der Hand wollte ich gerade zur Tür raus, als ich an meinem … nennen wir es  *Arbeitszimmer*  vorbei kam.
> Nur mal kurz schauen ob WoW schon wieder online ist ……
> 
> ...




du hast die ganze zeit versucht on zu gehen?


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

Da schrieb:


> schöne vorstellung hast du davon wie die tiere leben, ich lad dich gerne mal auf ne runde beim schlachthof an. hast du auch lust auf 0.3 m² dein ganzes leben lang in voller angst?



du meinst wohl die zuchtkäfige von den hühnern oder was?
und ich bin vom land - bin mit dem aufgewachsen!

und habe auch schon genug schweine und rinder getötet und anschließend aus deren blut blutwurst gemacht... hmmm blutwurst hrr ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (15. April 2009)

Raz0rblador schrieb:


> hm leute, war grad ma bisl am denken^^
> mir ist eingefallen : wollte blizz net neue tänze für die charaktere einführen?^^



 Ja wollten sie. Sie wollten auch mal Kriegern nen Feuerregen verpassen.


----------



## Chalyia (15. April 2009)

_*Ja genau lass mal alle Teamspeak xD

GoGo rück mal wer mit einer IP raus!!!*_


----------



## Magatsu (15. April 2009)

> hm leute, war grad ma bisl am denken^^



Was so ein patchday nicht alles bewirken kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ne, dachte auch die sollen mit 3.1 kommen!!!111


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> 78.46.99.8:27020 pw: ffl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das TS² klappt net

d[-.-]b


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> du meinst wohl die zuchtkäfige von den hühnern oder was?
> und ich bin vom land - bin mit dem aufgewachsen!
> 
> und habe auch schon genug schweine und rinder getötet und anschließend aus deren blut blutwurst gemacht... hmmm blutwurst hrr ^^



naja

leberwurst ist besser wobei ich nur die leberweurst nur ide leber bäää^^


----------



## Quinshin (15. April 2009)

Und mir wollten sie meinen Aufziehraketenroboter wieder geben ;O


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

Hallööööchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (15. April 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ja wollten sie. Sie wollten auch mal Kriegern nen Feuerregen verpassen.


und magiern energie verpassen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chalyia (15. April 2009)

Gief TS^^


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

ach lol falsche ip 89.110.132.24:31236

ffl


----------



## Raz0rblador (15. April 2009)

gnarf noch 4 stunden warten.. xD
was macht ihr eig das ihr net an langeweile sterbt??? xD


----------



## schleicher77 (15. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wollt ma fragen wie es denn mit den Addons sein wird, werden diese wieder nicht gehen? 
alle updaten?
dann dauerts ja wieder tage bis die macher neue versionen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich bekomm jetzt schon einen Anfall wenn ich drann denke alles neu einstellen zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quinshin (15. April 2009)

refra schrieb:


> und magiern energie verpassen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jo damit sie schurken im stunlock halten können


----------



## serialdead (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> MIR IS SO LANGWEILIG.. jetzt sind 10 leute aus dem buffedforum bei mir im ts und spielen CSS xD



bin der einzige im richtigen channel also im cs channel xD mom komm gleich runter headset suchen ^^ (serial)


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Raz0rblador schrieb:


> gnarf noch 4 stunden warten.. xD
> was macht ihr eig das ihr net an langeweile sterbt??? xD



arbeiten *hust*


----------



## Nachtglanz (15. April 2009)

Raz0rblador schrieb:


> gnarf noch 4 stunden warten.. xD
> was macht ihr eig das ihr net an langeweile sterbt??? xD



4 Stunden?

Ich glaub nicht das die Server vor 20Uhr laufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serialdead (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> MIR IS SO LANGWEILIG.. jetzt sind 10 leute aus dem buffedforum bei mir im ts und spielen CSS xD



bin der einzige im richtigen channel also im cs channel xD mom komm gleich runter headset suchen ^^ (serial)


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (15. April 2009)

Raz0rblador schrieb:


> hm leute, war grad ma bisl am denken^^
> mir ist eingefallen : wollte blizz net neue tänze für die charaktere einführen?^^



OHJE OHJE es versucht zu denken ertte sich wer kann^^

ne du kein plan habe ich noch nie was von gehört

d[-.-]b


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

schleicher77 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wollt ma fragen wie es denn mit den Addons sein wird, werden diese wieder nicht gehen?
> alle updaten?
> ...




ich hoffe es gehen keine addons mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fad-K (15. April 2009)

ohhh man... ich sitz grad auf arbeit und hab vergessen zuhaus den rechner anzumachen um schonmal zu downloaden *heul* naja bald ist mittagspause und dann fahr ich mal schnell hehe ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chalyia (15. April 2009)

Toll im Ts redet keiner -.-


----------



## Kersyl (15. April 2009)

Mal ein kleiner Themenwechsel:
Die server kommen erst wieder um 17:00 hoch... 
solang haben die doch nichmal für bt und sunwell zusammen gebraucht
selbst wenn ist mir das egal
will endlich weiter spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quinshin (15. April 2009)

W00t aber was mach ich denn ohne Addons?


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

> was macht ihr eig das ihr net an langeweile sterbt??? xD


nix das is ja das problem ... sterb an langeweile
vorschläge? /discuss


----------



## Raz0rblador (15. April 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> ne du kein plan habe ich noch nie was von gehört




im Wotlk "ingame trailer" steht ja fett in goldener schrift: New dancestyles oder so


wenn ich mich net irre^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

Quinshin schrieb:


> W00t aber was mach ich denn ohne Addons?



spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminon (15. April 2009)

Chalyia schrieb:


> Toll im Ts redet keiner -.-



soll ich ma was sagen ?


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Quinshin schrieb:


> W00t aber was mach ich denn ohne Addons?



richtiges wow spielen?


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Mal ein kleiner Themenwechsel:
> Die server kommen erst wieder um 17:00 hoch...
> solang haben die doch nichmal für bt und sunwell zusammen gebraucht
> selbst wenn ist mir das egal
> ...



17.00?

nicht 15.00?^^


----------



## Magatsu (15. April 2009)

> nix das is ja das problem ... sterb an langeweile
> vorschläge? /discuss




http://armorgames.com/play/3479/bunny-inva...-easter-special


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (15. April 2009)

Illuminon schrieb:


> soll ich ma was sagen ?



Also ich bin im TS² zu hören verstehn tut ihr mich sowieso net^^ scheiss Mandeln

d[-.-]b


----------



## Mjuu (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> morgen
> 
> kann man dich einfachen?^^






Natsumee schrieb:


> 17.00?
> 
> nicht 15.00?^^




wo hast dasn her? o_O


----------



## XDraxaX (15. April 2009)

Natsumee hiernochmal der link ! pm geht irgendiwe atm nicht

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...gos&n=Draxa


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (15. April 2009)

http://y8.com/games/Interactive_Buddy xD meiner ist im teletubbie style und ich schleuder immer meinen morgenstern auf ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quinshin (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> richtiges wow spielen?




Ich hab die ganzen Addons doch nur zur Unterhaltung 

z.B.: Bejewled, Texas holdem, Flight Hud (obwohl das echt fürn a***** is ^^)


----------



## LiangZhou (15. April 2009)

roflmao, ich zock Pong mit über 20 Bällen 

http://armorgames.com/play/3388/pwong


----------



## Raz0rblador (15. April 2009)

blizz hat sich in solchen sachen nie an nen termin gehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn ich mich recht erinnere sollten ma die server um 13 uhr on kommen..
huch es war aufeinmal 21 uhr und immernoch offline^^


----------



## Chalyia (15. April 2009)

*MUSS SPIELEN!^^*


----------



## Magatsu (15. April 2009)

Raz0rblador schrieb:


> im Wotlk "ingame trailer" steht ja fett in goldener schrift: New dancestyles oder so
> 
> 
> wenn ich mich net irre^^




das war 1. april scherz. aber neue tänze sollten kommen


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

einmal F5 drücken und 2 neue Seiten - Freaks



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (15. April 2009)

Raz0rblador schrieb:


> im Wotlk "ingame trailer" steht ja fett in goldener schrift: New dancestyles oder so
> 
> 
> wenn ich mich net irre^^


in nem interview hiess es das die mit nem späteren patch kommen...
also in 10 jahren...


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> wo hast dasn her? o_O



okey das einfachen sollte einfangen sein^^


deine frage verstehe ich aber nicht


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

MANNOOOO.. die spielen alle css.. :-(
hat jemand ne beschäftigung für mich ;(


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

XDraxaX schrieb:


> Natsumee hiernochmal der link ! pm geht irgendiwe atm nicht
> 
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...gos&n=Draxa




wie kommst darauf das du wenig schaden machst?


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> MANNOOOO.. die spielen alle css.. :-(
> hat jemand ne beschäftigung für mich ;(



Spiel mit^^ ich muss es jetzt erst mal Installiren

d[-.-]b


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

> MANNOOOO.. die spielen alle css.. :-(
> hat jemand ne beschäftigung für mich ;(


wieso spielst dus nich? hast du 1.6? ich auch! ^^


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

excess flood weil ich allen CA gegeben habe -___-'


----------



## Mjuu (15. April 2009)

bluhme was machst du ;D


----------



## quenok (15. April 2009)

> MANNOOOO.. die spielen alle css.. :-(
> hat jemand ne beschäftigung für mich ;(



Team Fortress 2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

hab kein cs ^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> MANNOOOO.. die spielen alle css.. :-(
> hat jemand ne beschäftigung für mich ;(




ja ich^^

komm her und bring mir was von deutschland mit^^


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (15. April 2009)

quenok schrieb:


> Team Fortress 2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne richtige kenner spielen nur CS 1.6

d[-.-]b


----------



## Overgnom (15. April 2009)

Ähm leute 

ich kann mich ein loggen aber keine server werden angezeigt ist das bei euch auch noch so????


mfg


----------



## Kizna (15. April 2009)

Never Play on Patch Day hieß es zu Zeiten in denen Blizzard jede Woche die Server für fast einen Tag runtergefahren hat und ich glaube auch heute wird es relativ lustig werde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XDraxaX (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wie kommst darauf das du wenig schaden machst?



naja 2,5k -2,7k dps alle sagen mir das ist zu wenig im 25er!

-.-


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Quinshin schrieb:


> Ich hab die ganzen Addons doch nur zur Unterhaltung
> 
> z.B.: Bejewled, Texas holdem, Flight Hud (obwohl das echt fürn a***** is ^^)



bejewled ist blöd das hat bei mir immer nen 4 sek lag verursacht wen ich als priester gestorben bin und zum geist wurde, geist tot nochmal 4 sek lag -.-"


----------



## Quinshin (15. April 2009)

Also Leute um wieder etwas Schwung in diesen Threat zu bekommen sollten wir lieber über etwas interessantes reden.
(nein nicht über Frauen @Natsumee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

o Ein neues (und sehr seltenes) Spezialreittier kann jetzt in den Angelgebieten Nordends ergattert werden. 
Zitat von Wrocas, bluepost zu den Patchnotes

WAS KÖNNTE DAS BLOS SEIN?!?!?!?!


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

les dochmal was da steht.
server sind bis um 15h down du suchti^^ :-P


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

XDraxaX schrieb:


> naja 2,5k -2,7k dps alle sagen mir das ist zu wenig im 25er!
> 
> -.-




mhm dan frag mal nen fury in deiner gilde oder so wie die rotation aussieht


----------



## Mjuu (15. April 2009)

XDraxaX schrieb:


> naja 2,5k -2,7k dps alle sagen mir das ist zu wenig im 25er!
> 
> -.-



mach dir nen dk mit nem OLOLOL-makro und ab gehts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serialdead (15. April 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Ne richtige kenner spielen nur CS 1.6
> 
> d[-.-]b



Condition Zero ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Quinshin schrieb:


> Also Leute um wieder etwas Schwung in diesen Threat zu bekommen sollten wir lieber über etwas interessantes reden.
> (nein nicht über Frauen @Natsumee
> 
> 
> ...




ne schildkröte -.-"

so fertig next thema


fauen^^


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

@quin das tauchmount schätze ich


----------



## Overgnom (15. April 2009)

ABER WIESO KOMM ICH DANN REIN WENN DIE SERVER DOWN SIND

und auf der blizz seite steht alle server wärn online!


----------



## Spyflander (15. April 2009)

hm wieso werden die server auf wow-europe als online angezeigt??  wenn ich conecte ist die liste leer...


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

> o Ein neues (und sehr seltenes) Spezialreittier kann jetzt in den Angelgebieten Nordends ergattert werden.
> Zitat von Wrocas, bluepost zu den Patchnotes
> 
> WAS KÖNNTE DAS BLOS SEIN?!?!?!?!



schwimmendes mount weiß mans chon


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Overgnom schrieb:


> ABER WIESO KOMM ICH DANN REIN WENN DIE SERVER DOWN SIND
> 
> und auf der blizz seite steht alle server wärn online!




weil die seite schon seit jahren nicht geht


weil wow server nicht gleich login server


----------



## Magatsu (15. April 2009)

Quinshin schrieb:


> Also Leute um wieder etwas Schwung in diesen Threat zu bekommen sollten wir lieber über etwas interessantes reden.
> (nein nicht über Frauen @Natsumee
> 
> 
> ...



ne schildkröte -.-  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

natsume besorg dir ne freundin ^^'


----------



## Dragoon187 (15. April 2009)

Ich hab gerade versucht CSS zu zocken aber die sind alle zu schnell für mich und mein Team is auch net freundlich zu mir gewesen nur weil ich mit der Blendgranate  den Türschlitz net getroffen hab.
Ich geh jetzt meinen Garten umgraben pff....


----------



## Overgnom (15. April 2009)

Spyflander schrieb:


> hm wieso werden die server auf wow-europe als online angezeigt??  wenn ich conecte ist die liste leer...




ah gut bei mir auch!


----------



## Kizna (15. April 2009)

Quinshin schrieb:


> Also Leute um wieder etwas Schwung in diesen Threat zu bekommen sollten wir lieber über etwas interessantes reden.
> (nein nicht über Frauen @Natsumee
> 
> 
> ...



Eine Schildkröte, wurde glaube ich schon angekündigt. Soll an land recht langsam sein aber dafür verdammt schnel unter und auf dem Wasser. Btw nur in Nordend angelbar? Mich würde interessieren ob man das Vieh auch aus dem Brunnen in Dalaran kriegen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (15. April 2009)

Quinshin schrieb:


> Also Leute um wieder etwas Schwung in diesen Threat zu bekommen sollten wir lieber über etwas interessantes reden.
> (nein nicht über Frauen @Natsumee
> 
> 
> ...



Haste mal nen Pic habe das nur im Buffed-cast gehört würde es gerne mal sehn

d[-.-]b


----------



## Overgnom (15. April 2009)

Dragoon187 schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade versucht CSS zu zocken aber die sind alle zu schnell für mich und mein Team is auch net freundlich zu mir gewesen nur weil ich mit der Blendgranate  den Türschlitz net getroffen hab.
> Ich geh jetzt meinen Garten umgraben pff....




muss ich auch noch machen!


----------



## refra (15. April 2009)

Quinshin schrieb:


> Also Leute um wieder etwas Schwung in diesen Threat zu bekommen sollten wir lieber über etwas interessantes reden.
> (nein nicht über Frauen @Natsumee
> 
> 
> ...


ichweiss ned ob du das ironisch meinst aaaaaber...es ist ne schildkröte
/edit kack bin immer zu lahm xD


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

nachm formatieren ersma steam downloaden und acc vom bruder hacken dann zock ich 1.6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ihr so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quinshin (15. April 2009)

Verdammt bist du sicher ich hatte gehofft das es was ganz neues und total abgefahrenes ist xD


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> nachm formatieren ersma steam downloaden und acc vom bruder hacken dann zock ich 1.6
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bin bereits mit dem account von deinem bruder am zocken


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

hab noch immer keine vernünftige beschäftigung .__. 
ich fütter ma dein fiech da xD


----------



## Pussimagnet (15. April 2009)

Quinshin schrieb:


> Also Leute um wieder etwas Schwung in diesen Threat zu bekommen sollten wir lieber über etwas interessantes reden.
> (nein nicht über Frauen @Natsumee
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist kein Rätsel mehr, das ist ne Schildkröte, die allerdings an Land nur 60 % Speed hat, aber unter Wasder soll sie abgehen...


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

> bin bereits mit dem account von deinem bruder am zocken


ich denke nien^^


----------



## Grimmlin (15. April 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=1482 HAHAHA LOOOOOOOOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (15. April 2009)

<3 Mittwoch ^^ ...


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> ich denke nien^^


CS 1.6 du kamelle


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> natsume besorg dir ne freundin ^^'



mhm hatte ich doch 2 jahre lang bis vor 4 wochen

nun versuche ich die frauen zu verstehen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

lol


----------



## Xarnia (15. April 2009)

ihr seid am css zoggen?=O und ich geh allein ...tz ihr seid ja druff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm hatte ich doch 2 jahre lang bis vor 4 wochen
> 
> nun versuche ich die frauen zu verstehen^^
> 
> ...



natsumee vergiss es, das wirst du nicht schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (15. April 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> lol



dafür postest du um uns das zu sagen?


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> natsumee vergiss es, das wirst du nicht schaffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja wer weis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muza (15. April 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=1508 omg!


----------



## silas00 (15. April 2009)

Baaah CS:S 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn schon CS dann 1.6  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Greetz Silas xD


----------



## Xarnia (15. April 2009)

1.6?nee thx da bekjomm ich nur augenkrebs^^


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

> dafür postest du um uns das zu sagen?


nein um den thread etwas in schwung zu bringen mit den daraus resultierenden flames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm hatte ich doch 2 jahre lang bis vor 4 wochen
> 
> nun versuche ich die frauen zu verstehen^^
> 
> ...



Da muste Mario Barth fragen der weiss alles.

d[-.-]b


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

89.110.132.24:31236 pw: fll

^^ 


LOL OMG.. bah xD
http://z0r.de/?id=1287


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

natsumee ich fühl mit dir ... im ernst


----------



## Fitzke (15. April 2009)

/push


----------



## Topperharly (15. April 2009)

Ein Frohes 3.1 euch allen!


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

Gleichfalls!
afk duschen bis cs runtergeladen is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> Gleichfalls!
> afk duschen bis cs runtergeladen is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bis cs= cybers** runter geladen ist? cybers** kann man runterladen? wtf neeeed


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> natsumee ich fühl mit dir ... im ernst



mhm okey


----------



## hordentod (15. April 2009)

lol


----------



## talsimir (15. April 2009)

Dragoon187 schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade versucht CSS zu zocken aber die sind alle zu schnell für mich und mein Team is auch net freundlich zu mir gewesen nur weil ich mit der Blendgranate  den Türschlitz net getroffen hab.
> Ich geh jetzt meinen Garten umgraben pff....



HAHA XD geil^^ MADE MY DAY <3


----------



## Raz0rblador (15. April 2009)

Muza schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=1508 omg!


scheiße ich lach mich schlapp xD


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> bis cs= cybers** runter geladen ist? cybers** kann man runterladen? wtf neeeed



joa hast dan ne nette frauen/männer stimme und video


----------



## Zodttd (15. April 2009)

lol css is voll dumm

dod:s ftw^^


----------



## hordentod (15. April 2009)

hab beides drauf naja cod4 is besser


----------



## Quinshin (15. April 2009)

hordentod schrieb:


> hab beides drauf naja cod4 is besser



/sign


----------



## Muza (15. April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9HvS_niU50...feature=channel

haha xD zu geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razuul (15. April 2009)

Kaum is klar das die wartungsarbeiten bis 15 Uhr gehen drehen se alle am rad ich fühl mit euch !!!!

Ich will die dualskillung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich frag mich wie es denen geht die gleich nach hause kommen und sehen keine server :-)

Scheisse ich hab die minuten gezählt bis 11 Uhr 10:57 Uhr ich starte WoW was steht da 15 Uhr ich hab nicht dumm geschaut ganz ehrlich *lach*

So wetter ist geil, ich geh an die frische luft also leute wir sehen uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

ZWERGE AN DIE MACHT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

ich will zoggän!!!! 

Man Hunger Echt gleich mach ich mir essen ...


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

tztztz natsumee.. hast dich nicht verändert :-P
http://z0r.de/?id=1541

_(ja ich weiß, dass du das nicht sehen kanns hahah deshalb post ichs ja)_


----------



## Raz0rblador (15. April 2009)

Muza schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9HvS_niU50...feature=channel
> 
> haha xD zu geil
> 
> ...



tjo wenn man keine hobbies hat^^


----------



## kingkryzon (15. April 2009)

ich kann net patchen wegen :
Dieser Patch erfordert die Version 3.0.9.9551 von "WoW.exe". Die momentan installierte Version 3.0.3.9183 ist veraltet.

hat das noch jemand?


----------



## Zodttd (15. April 2009)

hammer krass ey auf einmal läd der wow downloader nichts mehr.. is ja geil ich werd gleich zum elch echt ma...


----------



## hordentod (15. April 2009)

ja so sind halt leute aufn land


----------



## Bexor (15. April 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=1124

Kennt jmd zufälligerweise den Titel ? ^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> tztztz natsumee.. hast dich nicht verändert :-P
> http://z0r.de/?id=1541
> 
> _(ja ich weiß, dass du das nicht sehen kanns hahah deshalb post ichs ja)_




-.-"

ja ich weis immer alle böse gegen mich tz

und was heist nicht verändert?^^

ich "kenn" dich grad mal seit paar stunden^^


----------



## Sarjin (15. April 2009)

Nur mal 1 Frage. Wieviel Seiten hat der Thread diesen morgen zugewonnen xD ?


----------



## Descartes (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> ¬_¬
> 
> meine beste freundin war grad kurz da.. hält mir ne tüte vors gesicht und meint "riech mal" .. ich nehme also ne kräftige nase.. was war in der tüte drin?
> Kakaopulver.. ¬__¬''''


Sei Froh das du nicht an Abc trieb riechen musstest....
(Armoniumbiecarbonat)
Das hätte dir glaub nicht so gefallen^^


----------



## Abividerci (15. April 2009)

Barbossa94 schrieb:


> Werden wieder die talente zurückgesetzt?
> 
> Ich hab meine Skillung nähmlich nicht mehr im Kopf
> 
> ...



im moment kannst du im arsenal noch deine alte skillung ansehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann musste nich wieder 'ne neue skillung probieren =D


----------



## noobhammer (15. April 2009)

len schrieb:


> Uh ich würd des Marmeladsemmal schnell editieren, sonst kommen gach 100 Fragen was des sein könnt xD



lol!!


----------



## Amenna (15. April 2009)

Hey ihr! Ich war grade nach genau einer woche mal wieder draussen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich muss sagen, es ist schönes Wetter!

Bis 15 uhr ist noch etwas hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tuen wir doch mal was für unseren teint... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




euch allen einen erholsamen Patchday 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmlin (15. April 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=5 BEST BEST BEST


----------



## hordentod (15. April 2009)

kp aba das werden mehr wir ham noch 3 stundne und 61 min zeit


----------



## Raz0rblador (15. April 2009)

Zodttd schrieb:


> hammer krass ey auf einmal läd der wow downloader nichts mehr.. is ja geil ich werd gleich zum elch echt ma...


http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php


da!
benutz doch net den background downloader^^
part entpacken, part kopieren/ausschneide und in den patch ordner einfügen für 3.1.0.. so hab ichs gemacht^^


----------



## Quinshin (15. April 2009)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Nur mal 1 Frage. Wieviel Seiten hat der Thread diesen morgen zugewonnen xD ?




Ca 30% mehr als an einem "normalen" Mittwoche


----------



## Daromi (15. April 2009)

Um mal diese Z0r-Links aufrecht zu erhalten :

http://z0r.de/?id=121

*Watcha waiting for*


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> Sei Froh das du nicht an Abc trieb riechen musstest....
> (Armoniumbiecarbonat)
> Das hätte dir glaub nicht so gefallen^^


du has dir jetzt nicht echt den ganzen thread durchgelesen oder^^


----------



## Deepender (15. April 2009)

Muza schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9HvS_niU50...feature=channel
> 
> haha xD zu geil
> 
> ...




loool die haben doch auch so nen geiles lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tutenchamun oder wie das geschrieben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das is lolig


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

Daromi schrieb:


> Um mal diese Z0r-Links aufrecht zu erhalten :
> 
> http://z0r.de/?id=121
> 
> *Watcha waiting for*


hab ich schon gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (15. April 2009)

jemand ne idee was ich machen kann wenn der downloader übern launcher nichmehr geht??


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Zodttd schrieb:


> jemand ne idee was ich machen kann wenn der downloader übern launcher nichmehr geht??



abwarten?


----------



## Raz0rblador (15. April 2009)

"      ¬_¬

meine beste freundin war grad kurz da.. hält mir ne tüte vors gesicht und meint "riech mal" .. ich nehme also ne kräftige nase.. was war in der tüte drin?
Kakaopulver.. ¬__¬''           "(Zitat^^)

Omg wie geil xD


----------



## Descartes (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> du has dir jetzt nicht echt den ganzen thread durchgelesen oder^^


ne, nur zufällig an der stelle afk gegangen >.>


----------



## turalya (15. April 2009)

Zodttd schrieb:


> jemand ne idee was ich machen kann wenn der downloader übern launcher nichmehr geht??


Technisches Forum gehen


----------



## Andrúslas (15. April 2009)

wow deinstallieren und gefrustet sein


----------



## noobhammer (15. April 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> Sei Froh das du nicht an Abc trieb riechen musstest....
> (Armoniumbiecarbonat)
> Das hätte dir glaub nicht so gefallen^^


 amoniak..löl kommt drauf an was man damit (auf) kocht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

patch woanners runter laden ^^


----------



## Muza (15. April 2009)

Deepender schrieb:


> loool die haben doch auch so nen geiles lied
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die lieder überhaupt sind bescheuert^^
hier die affengeile klopapiernummer:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiwTl5xC-JE...feature=channel

und tutenchamun
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IQLk-LF1JY...feature=related


XD


----------



## Nachto (15. April 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=415

lol xD


----------



## Giefepixs (15. April 2009)

Re^^


----------



## Zodttd (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> patch woanners runter laden ^^



hab aber jetz schon 80%

und woanders will ich nich nochma von vorne laden


----------



## Raz0rblador (15. April 2009)

http://videos.rofl.to/clip/lazy-town-remix-feat-lil-jon


O  M   F   G              XD!!!!!!! ich sterbe !!! XD


----------



## Genker (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> du has dir jetzt nicht echt den ganzen thread durchgelesen oder^^



Ich glaub wenn man sich den ganzen Thread durchlesen will, braucht man sehr gute Nerven und vieeeeeeeel Zeit...

Die Zeit haben wir ja jetzt alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

Nachto schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=1199
> 
> lol xD


http://z0r.de/?id=1215


----------



## Duskfall334 (15. April 2009)

*lalalalalal* *mimimimimimi*
patch loaden dauert immer so >,< xD


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

Nachto schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=1199
> 
> lol xD


http://z0r.de/?id=1215


----------



## nemø (15. April 2009)

ts down ?


----------



## hordentod (15. April 2009)

wat für ts ?


----------



## nemø (15. April 2009)

ts down ?

http://z0r.de/?id=1505


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

wir sind noch im ts drin aber frage is wie lange noch xD


----------



## Sarjin (15. April 2009)

Daromi schrieb:


> Um mal diese Z0r-Links aufrecht zu erhalten :
> 
> http://z0r.de/?id=121
> 
> *Watcha waiting for*




Lol das kommt in die Sig xD!!!


----------



## Muza (15. April 2009)

Raz0rblador schrieb:


> http://videos.rofl.to/clip/lazy-town-remix-feat-lil-jon
> 
> 
> O  M   F   G              XD!!!!!!! ich sterbe !!! XD


DAS is ja der hammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andrúslas (15. April 2009)

99 % patch gogogogoogogo


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

hoffentlich geht das zor dings down -.-"


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

re


----------



## spiderxx (15. April 2009)

warten und noch warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andrúslas (15. April 2009)

wb


----------



## thefaint94 (15. April 2009)

damn need schnelllesefunktion

ihr schreibt viel schneller als man lesen kann ^^


----------



## Duskfall334 (15. April 2009)

Andrúslas schrieb:


> 99 % patch gogogogoogogo


-.- ich bin bei 25 % waaaaah >,<^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (15. April 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Du bist so KLUK
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



pam pam pam! Taaa TAAAAA und ich spamme direkt aus dem "manche Threads sind so unnötig wie dieser hier" Live!!

Leider wurde er geschlossen weil es eben nicht so dick ist einen unnötigen Thread über unnötige Threads aufzumachen.

Aber Egal!

Entweder es liegt an den Frühlingsgefühlen oder dem drohenden Patch der wie ein DamoklesSchwert über uns schwebt und in einem anderen Thread einen Raider zur Verzweiflung bringt! "Ich muß reinkommen sonst raiden sie ohne mich!" Ein "sie können nicht raiden wenn die Server nicht on sind!" wird dabei gekonnt von diesem Masochisten überhört!

Des weiteren wäre noch ein DualSpeccThread im Angebot der unerwartet, nichts unerwartetes bringt... Gebetsmühlenartig werden Doppelskillungen runtergebetet und das ganze liest sich fast wie das Telefonbuch auf der Seite Müller!

Müller, Bernd
Müller, Heike
Müller, Thorsten

Heiler/Elementar
Heiler/Elementar
Elementar/Verstärker
Verstärker/Heiler
Verstärker/Verstärker (Scherz am Rande wollte nur schauen ob ihr auch wirklich mitdenkt oder nur lest!)

Dann wäre da noch der Ritter oder Raider Thread, ja bin ich jetzt Ritter oder Raider? oder ein raidender Ritter? Ein ritterlicher Raider? Die Mehrzahl tendiert doch zum ritterlichen Grillraid im Hof!

Ja der Patchwahnsinn packt so manchen und ich glaub er hat mich schon über den Umweg der oben genannten Threads erreicht!

Es geht weiter mit: Werbung & Spam


----------



## c0mA (15. April 2009)

xD was alles gemacht nur um sich die zeit bis 15 uhr zu vertreiben^^

<----- is mal reifenwechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (15. April 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=102
der is geil :O


----------



## Ungi (15. April 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=161 11!!!


----------



## Tyraila (15. April 2009)

Muza schrieb:


> die lieder überhaupt sind bescheuert^^
> hier die affengeile klopapiernummer:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiwTl5xC-JE...feature=channel
> 
> ...





xD omg ...


----------



## Raz0rblador (15. April 2009)

http://videos.rofl.to/clip/versuch-nicht-zu-lachen-clipmix

omg.. wer schafft es DA NICHT ZU lachen??? ich lieg schon nach der 1. sekunde aufm boden xD


----------



## m1chel (15. April 2009)

dr.House Gangsta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (15. April 2009)

laaawl http://z0r.de/?id=1129 xD


----------



## Genker (15. April 2009)

Raz0rblador schrieb:


> http://videos.rofl.to/clip/lazy-town-remix-feat-lil-jon
> 
> 
> O  M   F   G              XD!!!!!!! ich sterbe !!! XD



bei mir hängt sich da mein Inet-Explorer immer auf -.-


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

kann garnich so schnell aktualisieren wie hier die seiten fliegen
thx andruslas ^^


----------



## silas00 (15. April 2009)

c0mA schrieb:


> xD was alles gemacht nur um sich die zeit bis 15 uhr zu vertreiben^^
> 
> <----- is mal reifenwechseln
> 
> ...



Mist muss ich auch noch machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hordentod (15. April 2009)

jo das aktualiesern nervt


----------



## Andrúslas (15. April 2009)

reifen von der chopper für 20k? bonzen!


----------



## Deepender (15. April 2009)

Muza schrieb:


> die lieder überhaupt sind bescheuert^^
> hier die affengeile klopapiernummer:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiwTl5xC-JE...feature=channel
> 
> ...




OMFG das kannte ich noch garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber ne frage am rand, wieso dauert der blizzard louncher download so lange? also nicht der normale downloader, eher der rotz da wenn man die news lesen will, is ja schrekclich, pro 5 minuten 1 %-.-

angeblich hinter ner firewall wieder, dabei is die aus, boah wie das wieder suckt, ja die server sind noch off, aber ich meine an sich ich habe keine lust 5 std zu warten wegen so einer scheiße


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Verstärker/Verstärker




ist die pve und pvp verstärker skillung gleich oder gibts nen unterschied?^^ müsste ja eigentlich nen unterschied geben?


----------



## h4zm (15. April 2009)

Ich habe eben meinen neue Pott für den Roller lackiert, kommt mir eigentlich ganz gelegen das das bis 15 Uhr dauert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gutes Wetter für solche Aktionen!

Vielleicht dreh ich auch noch ne' Runde!


----------



## c0mA (15. April 2009)

silas00 schrieb:


> Mist muss ich auch noch machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja is doof, wenn man da wohnt, wo es im winter auch mal schnee hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich weiß jetzt schon, dass ich die schrauben nicht aufbekommen werde, und dann genervt zum reifenhändler fahr ^^


----------



## Muza (15. April 2009)

Raz0rblador schrieb:


> http://videos.rofl.to/clip/versuch-nicht-zu-lachen-clipmix
> 
> omg.. wer schafft es DA NICHT ZU lachen??? ich lieg schon nach der 1. sekunde aufm boden xD


ich konnte bei sek 33 nicht mehr als der kopf nach rechts "rückt" xD


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

silas00 schrieb:


> Mist muss ich auch noch machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




am wochenende schon über 15 stunden am auto rumgeschraubt mit vater jetzt fehlt nur noch das waschen -.-"^^


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

lazy town remix is funny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw wer per backgrounddownloader lädt hat ja zeit bis 15 uhr ^^
gut dass ich schon per fanside runtergeladen hab


----------



## Abividerci (15. April 2009)

http://www.isnichwahr.de/r77123419-scrubs-...enen-busen.html


so geil xDD


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (15. April 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=1380 haha hobo soup xD


----------



## Tyraila (15. April 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=119


drama baby ... òÒ


----------



## silas00 (15. April 2009)

Hatte mir eigentlich vorgenommen die Reifen noch im Urlaub zu wechseln, aber irgendwie schieb ich das nur so vor mir her xD


----------



## Zodttd (15. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://z0r.de/?id=1101 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raz0rblador (15. April 2009)

El Chombo - Chacarron

das is das lied vom "versuch nicht zu lachen" video^^


----------



## hordentod (15. April 2009)

ich bin scho lange fertig mit laden und hab den backgrounddownloader benutzt


----------



## Luciferas (15. April 2009)

juhu nur noch ca 3 stunde und 30 min * the final countdown anmach*


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

> http://www.isnichwahr.de/r77123419-scrubs-...enen-busen.html
> 
> 
> so geil xDD


rofl ^^
kenn die fogle nur in deutsch


----------



## Duskfall334 (15. April 2009)

Raz0rblador schrieb:


> http://videos.rofl.to/clip/versuch-nicht-zu-lachen-clipmix
> 
> omg.. wer schafft es DA NICHT ZU lachen??? ich lieg schon nach der 1. sekunde aufm boden xD


omfg jetzt hab ich bauchweh wegen dir -.- xD


----------



## Luciferas (15. April 2009)

juhu nur noch ca 3 stunde und 30 min * the final countdown anmach*


----------



## Sarjin (15. April 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=65

lol


----------



## Luciferas (15. April 2009)

toll 2mal gepostet^^


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

> juhu nur noch ca 3 stunde und 30 min * the final countdown anmach*


Nur für Dich! ^^


----------



## Kordon (15. April 2009)

Ich war bei 50% und dann:

Es ist nicht genug Speicherplatz vorhanden. -.-

Ich will nen neuen PC^^


Arne


----------



## Kordon (15. April 2009)

Ich war bei 50% und dann:

Es ist nicht genug Speicherplatz vorhanden. -.-

Ich will nen neuen PC^^


Arne


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

> juhu nur noch ca 3 stunde und 30 min * the final countdown anmach*


Nur für Dich! ^^


----------



## Raz0rblador (15. April 2009)

http://videos.rofl.to/clip/wunderharke-5000
sorry wenn ich schon spamme xD boah das is auch so lustig xD


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (15. April 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=956 Heul, need wow! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (15. April 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=956 Heul, need wow! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

cs is fertig wer spielt mit mir 1.6? bin noob aber wayne ^^


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (15. April 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=956 Heul, need wow! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (15. April 2009)

Deepender schrieb:


> OMFG das kannte ich noch garnicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




also bei mir hat der das innerhalb von 5min runtergeladen o,o"


----------



## Baloron (15. April 2009)

habs geschafft nicht zu lachen....und nun?  WILL DAFÜR N EIS!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (15. April 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=1174 Muahahha


----------



## hordentod (15. April 2009)

ach 1.6 ey das behindertste cs überhaupt


----------



## Luciferas (15. April 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> Nur für Dich! ^^



du bist ein schatz^^


----------



## Duskfall334 (15. April 2009)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahahahah xD!!!
guckt euch das an:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvvccgxbRCY
simon gosejohann


----------



## Sarjin (15. April 2009)

Roun round round
*Ohrwurmgefahr*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Right round


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

> ach 1.6 ey das behindertste cs überhaupt


jap weil da nich so naps wie in css rumlaufen


----------



## Raz0rblador (15. April 2009)

http://videos.rofl.to/clip/schlafwandelnder-hund
sowas geht?? xD


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Roun round round
> *Ohrwurmgefahr*
> 
> 
> ...



hab ich vorhin schon gefunden will wissen wlcher anime das is T__T


----------



## Mjuu (15. April 2009)

hordentod schrieb:


> ach 1.6 ey das behindertste cs überhaupt



weil man dafür skill braucht und du ihn nicht hast?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamar (15. April 2009)

Techno Tetris>all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarjin (15. April 2009)

ROFL ROFl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


http://z0r.de/?id=805


----------



## Topperharly (15. April 2009)

naja bis 3.1 kommt verteib ich mir die zeit mit

http://www.novelconcepts.co.uk/FlashElementTD2/


----------



## Nachto (15. April 2009)

http://videos.rofl.to/clip/shii-die-frauen-wii

xDDDD


----------



## painINprogress (15. April 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> weil man dafür skill brauchst und du ihn nicht hast?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja skill is für 1.6 überhauptnicht notwendig das es um einiges einfacher ist als css habe jahre lang 1.6 gezockt und muss sagen wenn man sich nur nicht zu dumm anstellt kann jeder nappel da was rocken naja ist in css nicht viel anderst ich finde beide games sind gleichermasen Lame und bieten keinerlei herausforderung wie andere shooter.

MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hordentod (15. April 2009)

ne weil das einfach nur scheiße is da is cs:s besser


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

> naja bis 3.1 kommt verteib ich mir die zeit mit
> 
> http://www.novelconcepts.co.uk/FlashElementTD2/


direkt mal testen ^^

edit: diese hardcoregamer über uns habens uns gesagt myuu^^


----------



## Raz0rblador (15. April 2009)

http://videos.rofl.to/clip/genial-tesla-musik
bäm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andrúslas (15. April 2009)

wow > cs


----------



## Quinshin (15. April 2009)

für jeden dem langweilig ist

http://media.worldofwarcraft.com/movies/vi...ovies/machinima

der hammer das video


----------



## Drdestructor (15. April 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=336
ist au noch sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chalyia (15. April 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=121 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Topperharly (15. April 2009)

ich rufe dann hiermit zu einem "wer-erzielt die meisten-punkte-auf-der-easy-map-wettkampf" auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.novelconcepts.co.uk/FlashElementTD2/


----------



## Mebo (15. April 2009)

http://videos.rofl.to/clip/polizist-testet-roller

LOL is das ein depp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andrúslas (15. April 2009)

man man man


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

> ich rufe dann hiermit zu einem "wer-erzielt die meisten-punkte-auf-der-easy-map-wettkampf" auf biggrin.gif
> 
> http://www.novelconcepts.co.uk/FlashElementTD2/


da bin ich dabei


----------



## Piggy D. (15. April 2009)

painINprogress schrieb:


> naja skill is für 1.6 überhauptnicht notwendig das es um einiges einfacher ist als css habe jahre lang 1.6 gezockt und muss sagen wenn man sich nur nicht zu dumm anstellt kann jeder nappel da was rocken naja ist in css nicht viel anderst ich finde beide games sind gleichermasen Lame und bieten keinerlei herausforderung wie andere shooter.
> 
> MfG
> 
> ...




dann spiel 1.3 - da haste was zutun


----------



## Andrúslas (15. April 2009)

> http://videos.rofl.to/clip/polizist-testet-roller
> 
> LOL is das ein depp paladin.gif paladin.gif



wie giel ist rdas denn ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

der polizist xD ..... LöL


----------



## painINprogress (15. April 2009)

Piggy schrieb:


> dann spiel 1.3 - da haste was zutun




kk werds mir ma anschaun ^^


----------



## dietmax (15. April 2009)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Roun round round
> *Ohrwurmgefahr*
> 
> 
> ...



kranke site *_*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drdestructor (15. April 2009)

Mebo schrieb:


> http://videos.rofl.to/clip/polizist-testet-roller
> 
> LOL is das ein depp
> 
> ...




lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geil


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

LöL http://videos.rofl.to/clip/man-damages-police-officers-car 

xD LöL


----------



## Andrúslas (15. April 2009)

bis 15:00 kein wow.. wie überlebt man das? warhammer zocken!!


----------



## Descartes (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> hab ich vorhin schon gefunden will wissen wlcher anime das is T__T


Kanon glaub die neuauflage von dem kerl der harumi gemacht hat.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (15. April 2009)

Mebo schrieb:


> http://videos.rofl.to/clip/polizist-testet-roller
> 
> LOL is das ein depp
> 
> ...


lol geil. Danke für den link


----------



## Duskfall334 (15. April 2009)

Andrúslas schrieb:


> bis 15:00 kein wow.. wie überlebt man das? warhammer zocken!!


omg^^ keine angst sie holen dich bald ab =)... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mebo (15. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


haha


----------



## Novos (15. April 2009)

Mal ne Frage, es ist jetzt schon 11::49 und die Server sind noch down, ist mein Char jetzt gelöscht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raz0rblador (15. April 2009)

who know 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ne scherz   is net gelöscht^^


----------



## Bude (15. April 2009)

server online geilo^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Novos schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, es ist jetzt schon 11::49 und die Server sind noch down, ist mein Char jetzt gelöscht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja wiso heute is monatlicher char reset alle wieder auf 0 gesetzt


----------



## Descartes (15. April 2009)

Novos schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, es ist jetzt schon 11::49 und die Server sind noch down, ist mein Char jetzt gelöscht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein Fall für Galileo Mystery 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duskfall334 (15. April 2009)

ja ich würd jetzt meinen rechner ausem fester werfen wenn ich in deiner haut stecken würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duskfall334 (15. April 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> Ein Fall für Galileo Mystery
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


RRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOFEL
made my day xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

so fertig gegessen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> so fertig gegessen



so ick mach mir jetzt essen^^


----------



## Giefepixs (15. April 2009)

webe ^^


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (15. April 2009)

heute, wartungsarbeiten bis 15 uhr =(


----------



## Giefepixs (15. April 2009)

ist Bluhme noch da?:O wenn ja wieviele leute sind mittlerweile in deinem ts?^^


----------



## Da Vid (15. April 2009)

Giefepixs schrieb:


> ist Bluhme noch da?:O wenn ja wieviele leute sind mittlerweile in deinem ts?^^




ich wurde gekikt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und er antwortet mir nicht auf ne pm -.-


----------



## Giefepixs (15. April 2009)

:-(


----------



## Leiriope (15. April 2009)

warste pöse zu ihm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

zockt der nich mit mir ne td? ^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

bluhme ist ne frau...


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

zockt sie nich mit mir ne td ^^


----------



## Hjeld (15. April 2009)

das erklärt einiges  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elcrian (15. April 2009)

Wollte hier immer mal posten.


----------



## Duskfall334 (15. April 2009)

bluhme hier bluhme da xD.... 
bluhme ist unser gott! xD


----------



## Topperharly (15. April 2009)

http://www.novelconcepts.co.uk/FlashElementTD2/

na wieviele punkte habts ihr scho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

dann mal gratz ^^
edit gleich 20k ... du spiels also mit mir ^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

auch re vom midday fooden


----------



## Giefepixs (15. April 2009)

patch bis 15. uhr... zum glück gibts kabel 1 <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da bin ich erstmal bis 4 beschäftigt ... und danach muss ich weg glaub ich :O naja... dann kann ich wohl heute leider nicht am patchday zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

EDIT: Seite 1757 Woohoo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT2: ich glaube wir waren am anfang dieser nacht bei seite 1721 xD


----------



## Kizna (15. April 2009)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Roun round round
> *Ohrwurmgefahr*
> 
> 
> ...





Aaaaaaargh jetzt hat er sich eingeschlichen der Ohrwurm ...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

so essen machen binz xD weils auch so lange dauert dauert genau 2 mins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> http://www.novelconcepts.co.uk/FlashElementTD2/
> 
> na wieviele punkte habts ihr scho
> 
> ...



mal schauen was ich hinkrieg

crap spiel lol


----------



## Duskfall334 (15. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> auch re vom midday fooden


was gabs denn?


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

die konkurrenz wächst ^^


----------



## Mentale (15. April 2009)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Roun round round
> *Ohrwurmgefahr*
> 
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich dreh mich auch gleich^^


----------



## fabdiem (15. April 2009)

werden wirs überleben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (15. April 2009)

Spielt jemand mit mir richtiges ElementTD? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mephidros (15. April 2009)

Mein Server ist down was ist los omg !?!?

Scherrrz.
Das downloadet extrem langsam. 
grr!

mfg


----------



## BadVoodoo (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> bluhme ist ne frau...




Du wolltest sagen: Ist in der letzten Entwicklungsphase auf dem Wege eine Frau zu werden.


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

eure göttin is wieder da sorry pc is abgeschmiert xD
hab ich was verpasst? :3

kenn ich dich bad? ô_ô


----------



## Zodttd (15. April 2009)

hauptsache alle sagen hier 4players geht schneller aber die site is down oder so.. ich komm da garnet mehr drauf aber ham ja alle in ner halben stunde bei 4players geladen... wers glaubt...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

fabdiem schrieb:


> werden wirs überleben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich sehe tote Menschen *flüster*


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

BadVoodoo schrieb:


> Du wolltest sagen: Ist in der letzten Entwicklungsphase auf dem Wege eine Frau zu werden.



....


----------



## Drdestructor (15. April 2009)

Werd auch mal was essen machen gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis später...


----------



## Edendora (15. April 2009)

mirs langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wer bock auf ne runde css hat => clenseskill


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> eure göttin is wieder da sorry pc is abgeschmiert xD
> hab ich was verpasst? :3
> 
> kenn ich dich bad? ô_ô



aha

göttin nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheStormrider (15. April 2009)

Man ich find die Website von unserem Pizza Service nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

wieso hab ich eig kein warcraft III mehr =(
btw mit dare bei der td sollt ich aufpassen ^^
welches lvl seids?


----------



## Topperharly (15. April 2009)

Total Score: 95.220 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vllt schaff ich mehr^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> eure göttin is wieder da sorry pc is abgeschmiert xD
> hab ich was verpasst? :3
> 
> kenn ich dich bad? ô_ô




Bluhme pflück für die blümchen =)


----------



## Duskfall334 (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> eure göttin is wieder da sorry pc is abgeschmiert xD
> hab ich was verpasst? :3
> 
> kenn ich dich bad? ô_ô


les dir alles durch !
unsere göttin bluhme xD


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

langweilig :-/ und mein buffed ts geht noch immer nich


----------



## Giefepixs (15. April 2009)

missed you, blume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ haben uns die zeit mit geschichten über sich vertrieben :O^^


----------



## BadVoodoo (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> eure göttin is wieder da sorry pc is abgeschmiert xD
> hab ich was verpasst? :3
> 
> kenn ich dich bad? ô_ô



Wer weiß das schon so genau. Theoretisch kennt man jeden Menschen auf der Welt über maximal 9 Leute.


----------



## XDraxaX (15. April 2009)

jemand lust auf ne runde BF2??


----------



## serialdead (15. April 2009)

09:11 dl gestartet von patch - 12:06 - 77 % i love wlan


----------



## Giefepixs (15. April 2009)

9 leute hm? hört sich bissel unmöglich an :O


----------



## Duskfall334 (15. April 2009)

bluhme bist du ne blume.....? xD


----------



## Cerboza (15. April 2009)

Innerhalb von 20 Minuten auf 100% gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giefepixs (15. April 2009)

ne, sie duftet einfach nur gut :O


----------



## Giefepixs (15. April 2009)

ne, sie duftet einfach nur gut :O


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

highscore 95k... muss ich doch schaffen ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

serialdead schrieb:


> *09:11* dl gestartet von patch - 12:06 - 77 % i love wlan


Fixe`d


----------



## Elcrian (15. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duskfall334 (15. April 2009)

1758...... aauuu weiiiia


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

krass wie langsam buffed grad is ^^


----------



## Giefepixs (15. April 2009)

ups, doppelpost IGNORE!!!111drölf
sry..
*traurig davonschleich*


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (15. April 2009)

http://www.miniclip.com/games/exile/de/
nettes game, zum zeitvertreib gut geeignet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duskfall334 (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> krass wie langsam buffed grad is ^^


aber echt mal -.- *kotz*^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (15. April 2009)

<- Zockt jetzt WC3 Element TD


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

während der aktualisiert kann man wenigstens die alten posts lesen ^^


----------



## Giefepixs (15. April 2009)

jap.. ich smashe verzweifelt den "Antwort hinzufügen" button und ein wneig später sind dann 20 gleiche posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

krass wie alle druchdrehen, kaum wisst ihr das sie ne frau ist


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

GOGO hab endlich nen ts wo ich SA hab xD
89.110.132.30:30230 pw: Cola

du wolltest doch unbedingt das thema frauen :3


----------



## Stras (15. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin langsam krang fon warten omg#


----------



## Gummibärli (15. April 2009)

wir werden alle sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilindriana (15. April 2009)

Hat Blizz die Wartungsarbeiten wieder verlängert?


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

die td is doof so langsam wirds eng ^^


----------



## Schnauzze (15. April 2009)

Habe vorhin schon mit 70% angefangen, dank Background Downloader, jetzt bin ich schon ne gute Stunde lang fertig und warte bis es 15 Uhr wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duskfall334 (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> krass wie alle druchdrehen, kaum wisst ihr das sie ne frau ist


ich glaube soetwas wie frauen kennen "DIE" nicht xD 
ps: kann man das essen...? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> GOGO hab endlich nen ts wo ich SA hab xD
> 89.110.132.30:30230 pw: Cola
> 
> du wolltest doch unbedingt das thema frauen :3



ja schon aber nicht wen da 10 andere komisch schreiben

und auserdem ist das thema ja erst spannen wen einige frauen dabei sind^^


----------



## Dodo321 (15. April 2009)

Heut bis 15:00 Uhr warten =(


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

> ps: kann man das essen...? ugly.gif biggrin.gif


vernaschen...^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Ich esse jetzt CURRY WURST 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Blizzard Schneller sonst gibts 3 tage kein essen


----------



## TheStormrider (15. April 2009)

ne frauen kann man nicht essen, aber dafür geht damit was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stras (15. April 2009)

ka aber mann kanns probiten


----------



## nemø (15. April 2009)

53 % gepatchet
jehaa


----------



## Duskfall334 (15. April 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> vernaschen...^^


ooooha xD^^ da geht aber einer zur sache xD


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (15. April 2009)

Was wollt ihr nach dem Patch machen? Ich geh umskillen und dann obsi und archa ( ist da emalon auch schon drin?) , dann hol ich mir für meine marken t7,5 schulter


----------



## Stras (15. April 2009)

lol


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

ich geh zum argentum turnier dings ^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich esse jetzt CURRY WURST
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




man du hast nun fast 4 stunden dafür gebraucht^^


----------



## Overgnom (15. April 2009)

ich geh ulda!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Bluhme ganz lieb curry wurst hin schiebe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilindriana (15. April 2009)

Im Büro ist es langweilig. Sonne knallt hier rein und ich kann erst um 15uhr nach Hause. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Leben ist schon hart


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> vernaschen...^^




kuscheln > all


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> man du hast nun fast 4 stunden dafür gebraucht^^



habe die grade erst rein gemacht dauern ja nur 2 mins ^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Xyprogamerxy schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr nach dem Patch machen? Ich geh umskillen und dann obsi und archa ( ist da emalon auch schon drin?) , dann hol ich mir für meine marken t7,5 schulter




keine ahnung eine stunde lang skillen und so^^


----------



## Duskfall334 (15. April 2009)

yaaaaaaaaaaay bald hab ich 200 post's bei buffed.de
<<--- guckst du hier!

mal sehen was ich mache hab kein plan war lange nicht mehr online O_o


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> habe die grade erst rein gemacht dauern ja nur 2 mins ^^



du hast schon etwa um halb 9 oder so gesagt du machst dir curry würste ^^


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

> vernaschen...^^
> 
> 
> 
> kuscheln > all


das eine schließt das andre nich aus


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du hast schon etwa um halb 9 oder so gesagt du machst dir curry würste ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 HeHe jetzt hab ich es aber geschaft aufzustehn ^^


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (15. April 2009)

Ich hab heute auch schon meine Beiträge gepusht ^^


----------



## #1Baal (15. April 2009)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> Hat Blizz die Wartungsarbeiten wieder verlängert?



Ja die Wartungsarbeiten wurden bis 15 Uhr ausgedehnt. Dies kannst du allerdings auf dem Screen nachlesen, wo du dich in das Spiel einloggst!(Da wo du nach deinen Accountdaten und dem Passwort gefragt wirst) Dort befindet sich, standartmäßig obene links, ein Fenster, was "aktuelles" heißt. In diesem Fenster steht auch übrigens jeden Mittwoch auf neue, dass Wartungsarbeiten an den Servern durchgeführt werden und dieses ungefähr bis um 11 Uhr MEZ dauern wird.

mfg


----------



## Ich2007 (15. April 2009)

> Sonne knallt hier rein und ich kann erst um 15uhr nach Hause.



Dann kannst ja gleich loszoggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

hmm ich werd langsam müde xD


----------



## Duskfall334 (15. April 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> das eine schließt das andre nich aus


bei ihm schon..... xD


----------



## Gilindriana (15. April 2009)

Mhhhh.... Frikadellenbrötchen


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> hmm ich werd langsam müde xD



mhm wie geht den das wir haben mittag?^^


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

gleich kackt buffed server ab solang wie der bei mir brauch...



> bei ihm schon..... xD


fertig -> /sleep 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duskfall334 (15. April 2009)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> Mhhhh.... Frikadellenbrötchen


*sabbbba* hunger -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilindriana (15. April 2009)

Ich2007 schrieb:


> Dann kannst ja gleich loszoggen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jo, es ist so sonnig und warm, ich glaub ich zogg in kurzer Hose xD


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (15. April 2009)

Bei mir ist sicher seit 8 Uhr morgens draußen wer mit ner Kreissäge am arbeiten, immer dieser blöde Sound da draußen -.-


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

double dare war ne ganz doofe idee bei der letzten welle... mal sehen wie das ausgeht ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

*Achtung MALA SPIELT GRADE PATCH 3.1 AUF BUFFED AUF *

xD HeHe


----------



## Bausch_Bulli (15. April 2009)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> Im Büro ist es langweilig. Sonne knallt hier rein und ich kann erst um 15uhr nach Hause.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Andere Menschen haben längere Arbeitszeiten und beschweren sich nicht,sei froh dass du überhaupt einen Arbeitsplatz hast


----------



## Duskfall334 (15. April 2009)

ich wette buffed kackt bei mir ab in : 3.....2......1......0!
abgekackt?


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN!
verloren -.-


----------



## nemø (15. April 2009)

so 
http://www.solarserver.de/wissen/photovoltaik.html davon hät ich gern n referat 

ps jehaa 100 posts


----------



## Giefepixs (15. April 2009)

Ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (15. April 2009)

Xyprogamerxy schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr nach dem Patch machen?



aufhören mit wow -.-


----------



## Cradle01 (15. April 2009)

Ich hab hier ein lecker schlecker Eis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (15. April 2009)

so 
http://www.solarserver.de/wissen/photovoltaik.html davon hät ich gern n referat 

ps jehaa 100 posts


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN!
verloren -.-


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Giefepixs schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein (bei was auch immer)  xD


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm wie geht den das wir haben mittag?^^


hab noch nich geschlafen hatte kb^^ geh auch ers heut abend


----------



## Duskfall334 (15. April 2009)

Wieso geht ein Emo nicht in den MC DONALDS?


weisst du es?...


wegem dem HAPPY MEAL xD


----------



## Giefepixs (15. April 2009)

Oh doch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> hab noch nich geschlafen hatte kb^^ geh auch ers heut abend



tz immer diese ferien haber^^


----------



## Giefepixs (15. April 2009)

xD ich habe gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## XDraxaX (15. April 2009)

http://www.internisten-im-netz.de/de_was-s...hoiden_926.html


WOHOOOOO


----------



## Giefepixs (15. April 2009)

Hab auch noch einen^^..

Was macht eine Eskimofrau auf einer Eisscholle?^^

Abtreiben :O *kicher*


----------



## Gilindriana (15. April 2009)

Bausch_Bulli schrieb:


> Andere Menschen haben längere Arbeitszeiten und beschweren sich nicht,sei froh dass du überhaupt einen Arbeitsplatz hast



das war Ironie du depp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

> Dein sexuelles Alter liegt etwa bei: 17 Jahren.
> 
> Uhhh&#8230; Jugendschutz! Du glaubst nicht ernsthaft, dass an dieser Stelle große Peinlichkeiten geschrieben werden? Nur soviel: Dein sexuelles Alter scheint irgendwie tief in der Pubertät verfangen zu sein. Das bedeutet, Du schaust vermutlich heimlich den Mädchen oder Jungs beim Duschen zu, tippst bei der Google-Bildersuche gerne Wörter wie "Popo", "Penis" oder "Nacktbilder Xena" ein und wirst knallrot, wenn Du zu den Hustenbonbons noch eine Packung Kondome in der Apotheke bestellst. Unser Tipp: Ein Leserbrief an Dr. Sommer und heimlich mehr das Nachtprogramm von 9Live schauen!



was kommt bei euch?
-> http://www.sex-age.de

&#8364;: von inwow geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c0mA (15. April 2009)

so reifen sin gewechselt^^

jetzt wird würstchen-gulasch gemampft =P


----------



## Giefepixs (15. April 2009)

ich fand den gut @ blümchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamar (15. April 2009)

Duskfall334 schrieb:


> Wieso geht ein Emo nicht in den MC DONALDS?
> 
> 
> weisst du es?...
> ...



rofl Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mentale (15. April 2009)

Urlaub hab grööl^^


----------



## Kamar (15. April 2009)

Duskfall334 schrieb:


> Wieso geht ein Emo nicht in den MC DONALDS?
> 
> 
> weisst du es?...
> ...



rofl Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamar (15. April 2009)

Duskfall334 schrieb:


> Wieso geht ein Emo nicht in den MC DONALDS?
> 
> 
> weisst du es?...
> ...



rofl Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamar (15. April 2009)

>.< Dreifachpost... Forum laggt total


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

schlag mal wer ein game vor was ich zocken kann ^^


----------



## tahlisa (15. April 2009)

HiHo zusammen was nen segen sind die Sever down ich hock nämlich bis 16 uhr auf arbeit^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> was kommt bei euch?
> -> http://www.sex-age.de
> 
> €: von inwow geklaut
> ...



die fragen sind doch totaler mist 

kann auf etwa 50% net antwort wtf


----------



## Gilindriana (15. April 2009)

Mentale schrieb:


> Urlaub hab grööl^^



ich ... hasse dich 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> die fragen sind doch totaler mist
> 
> kann auf etwa 50% net antwort wtf






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## villain (15. April 2009)

http://www.novelconcepts.co.uk/FlashElementTD2/  ist wirklich witzig, aber falls euch langweilig wird - klickt auf meine signatur.. viel spaß dabei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

> die fragen sind doch totaler mist
> kann auf etwa 50% net antwort wtf


hab sie nich gemacht ^^


> > Urlaub hab grööl^^
> 
> 
> ich ... hasse dich


ich hab auch urlaub


----------



## Gilindriana (15. April 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> schlag mal wer ein game vor was ich zocken kann ^^



Hallo Kitty Island Adventure

Monkey Island

Pong  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mentale (15. April 2009)

Die in meiner Gilde habe mich auch schon gesteinigt als ich das böse wort mit U.. gesagt habe ^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja ist doch war sry da kann niemand auf alle fragen antworten


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (15. April 2009)

OMG! 2:20h noch! 11!1Shiftelf!!111


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Mentale schrieb:


> Die in meiner Gilde habe mich auch schon gesteinigt als ich das böse wort mit U.. gesagt habe ^^



u?


----------



## Vercon (15. April 2009)

Hmm.. Die meisten Bosse sind in den USA schon gefallen ^^ Ich möchte gerne ein Tippspiel..

Wann kommt der erste "Mimimi Blizz alles zu leicht!!!11einselfdrölf" Post im Forum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich tippe Wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuschbämunso (15. April 2009)

Ich tippe, das es wie bei naxx sein wird. die leute die nichtmal 80 sind und naxx gesehen haben werden als erstes meckern das alles zu leicht is :-p


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Vercon schrieb:


> Hmm.. Die meisten Bosse sind in den USA schon gefallen ^^ Ich möchte gerne ein Tippspiel..
> 
> Wann kommt der erste "Mimimi Blizz alles zu leicht!!!11einselfdrölf" Post im Forum?
> 
> ...



mir eh wayne der patch hatt noch interessante andere sachen


----------



## Mentale (15. April 2009)

u=urlaub ^^


----------



## RufussX (15. April 2009)

denkt immer dran das beste lied zur zeit überbrückung http://z0r.de/?id=285 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3333 xD

tante edit sagt: der erste der rum mimimit macht das am freitag;D


----------



## Cradle01 (15. April 2009)

Xyprogamerxy schrieb:


> OMG! 2:20h noch! 11!1Shiftelf!!111




Sicher? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

> Monkey Island


done

ich meint irgend nen total tolles suchti onlinegame ne gute td oder so ^^


----------



## Duskfall334 (15. April 2009)

tahlisa schrieb:


> HiHo zusammen was nen segen sind die Sever down ich hock nämlich bis 16 uhr auf arbeit^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh!!!! pfuuui^^


----------



## Wuschbämunso (15. April 2009)

PÖSES tahlisa!


----------



## Mjuu (15. April 2009)

es wird so oder so gemeckert, entweder weils zu leicht ist oder eben zu schwer weil sich alle auf die bosse von naxx etc eingestellt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mir eh wayne der patch hatt noch interessante andere sachen


Hat er nicht alles ist Scheise MIMIMIMIMI


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

es geht ums prinzip! ^^


----------



## Stevie6666 (15. April 2009)

die server sind wieder on^^ sehen uns ingame!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja ist doch war sry da kann niemand auf alle fragen antworten



stimmt ich kanns auch nicht ....^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Duskfall334 schrieb:


> buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh!!!! pfuuui^^



ich auch um 16 uhr fertisch


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (15. April 2009)

This is Sparta!!!!!!!!1 http://z0r.de/?id=820


----------



## Wuschbämunso (15. April 2009)

Die, die sich jetzt beschweren das naxx zu leicht ist, sind die ersten, die rummeckern, dass sie als "Casuals" HUST nicht durch ulduar kommen aber doch dolle epix wollen.


----------



## Rubinweapon (15. April 2009)

realms immernoch down^^?bei mir patchts noch


----------



## Duskfall334 (15. April 2009)

vote 4 oldschoolserver^^!!! xD wenn wirde gerade bei "mimimi" sind


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

lügner ^^


----------



## Kklosti (15. April 2009)

SO zur Information ich bin 20 jahre alt......und das ist bei meinem Sex Age Test rausgekommen:
Dein sexuelles Alter liegt etwa bei: 45 Jahren.

Die dunkle Zeit hat begonnen. Und das nicht nur, weil Dein sexuelles Alter den Zenit zu überschreiten droht. Nein. Menschen wie Du denken für Gewöhnlich an alles, nur nicht an Sex. Da schreit das Baby, da nerven die Kinder, da muss die Rate für das Eigenheim abgezahlt werden und die Tönungen beim Frisör werden auch von Mal zu Mal teurer. Und überdies geht all das Flöten, was die Liebe doch so bezaubernd macht: Leidenschaft. Unser Tipp daher ganz simpel: Behandel die Anflüge erotischer Gefühle in Dir wie Sternschnuppen! Ihr jähes Auftauchen ist selten und kaum beeinflussbar, doch wenn sie denn erscheinen, wünsch Dir was. Und zwar was so richtig Versautes!


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

equipwechselteil, argentum turnier, dual skillung zB ^^


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DSL 16K (^^,) + Wlan T_T


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Hat er nicht alles ist Scheise MIMIMIMIMI




uh whity^^




wie server oben?


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

mein beleid ^^


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (15. April 2009)

http://y8.com/games/Kings_Island <- SPIELEN!


----------



## Stevie6666 (15. April 2009)

...und jetzt freu ich mich diebisch wie ca 100000 Leute das forum verlassen haben um wow zu starten^^ ihr seid do fertig ;-)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

weiß gar nich was ihr für probleme habt bei mir hats nich so lange gedauert und ich hab wlan xD


----------



## Kalle1978 (15. April 2009)

Hi


----------



## tahlisa (15. April 2009)

Duskfall334 schrieb:


> buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh!!!! pfuuui^^




Ja iss doch so^^ bis 16 uhr Arbeit dann noch 1,5-2std @ home weil der Elbtunnel husten hat


----------



## White-Frost (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> uh whity^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JAAAHHHHH Whity the  Allmighty der gott himself is da buahahahaaa knie nieder!

War sicher nur n Scherz


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKDJmLuR5Gk 

*SING* 

Scally? Ja Mulder ? fastzinierend ....... !!! Ja Mulder das ist Fastzinierend!!!!


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> weiß gar nich was ihr für probleme habt bei mir hats nich so lange gedauert und ich hab wlan xD



Frag ich mich auch -.-


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

> http://y8.com/games/Kings_Island <- SPIELEN!


das werd ich mir mal begucken


----------



## lilithb (15. April 2009)

Stevie6666 schrieb:


> die server sind wieder on^^ sehen uns ingame!



nix is on [

sieht nach nem heroes nachmittag aus


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> War sicher nur n Scherz




will ich auch hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (15. April 2009)

Dein sexuelles Alter liegt etwa bei: 30 Jahren.

Das ist der Höhepunkt! Und das steht hier nicht nur, weil der Urheber dieser sinnarmen Homepage just genau in diesem Alter ist. Nein! Denn wer sich sexuell in Deinem Alter befindet, der hat sowohl noch den überbordenden Hormonspiegel der Jugend in sich ticken, als auch genügend Erfahrung, um Sex auch wirklich zu dem zu machen, was es sein soll: Ein stundenlanges, sich immer wieder zu neuen Höhepunkten aufbäumendes Spiel zweier (oder vieler) Menschen. Unser Tipp daher lautet schlicht: Als Mann daran denken, den Eiweißhaushalt durch ein kräftiges Tofu-Steak oben zu halten während die Damenwelt, naja, einfach mal keine Panik vor den ersten Falten bekommen sollte.


xD


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

mag sich nicht jemand S4 League oder Kicks Online runter laden und mit mir spielen bis die server wieder up sind? xD


----------



## Duskfall334 (15. April 2009)

soooooo es ist soweit!!!!
*TROMMELWIRBEL*
mein    200   post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
danke danke
soundtrack *we war the champions*
danke dank =)


----------



## Giefepixs (15. April 2009)

Gz :O


----------



## Gilindriana (15. April 2009)

Will auch Patch dowloaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Glaub ich ruf gleich zu Hause an und sag meinm Bro er soll ma bitte meinen Rechner an machen und den Patch runterlade ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

Es hat nicht zufällig jemand noch 200Gold auf Ysera? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir fehlen noch 200gold für DualSkillung ;>


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Duskfall334 schrieb:


> soundtrack *we war the champions*




passender wäre der berühmte ff ton


----------



## RufussX (15. April 2009)

hoch soll er leben, hoch soll er leben 200 ma hoch


----------



## Cold Play (15. April 2009)

Moiens hab mal den Test gemacht und bin wohl 7 jahre zu jung^^.

Dein sexuelles Alter liegt etwa bei: 28 Jahren.

Das ist der Höhepunkt! Und das steht hier nicht nur, weil der Urheber dieser sinnarmen Homepage just genau in diesem Alter ist. Nein! Denn wer sich sexuell in Deinem Alter befindet, der hat sowohl noch den überbordenden Hormonspiegel der Jugend in sich ticken, als auch genügend Erfahrung, um Sex auch wirklich zu dem zu machen, was es sein soll: Ein stundenlanges, sich immer wieder zu neuen Höhepunkten aufbäumendes Spiel zweier (oder vieler) Menschen. Unser Tipp daher lautet schlicht: Als Mann daran denken, den Eiweißhaushalt durch ein kräftiges Tofu-Steak oben zu halten während die Damenwelt, naja, einfach mal keine Panik vor den ersten Falten bekommen sollte.


----------



## Duskfall334 (15. April 2009)

danke danke =)^^ .....hust xD mal ganz im erst ich glaube ich habe heute noch nichts sinnvolles gepostet xD


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

JOOOOOOOO 

EY WAS GEHT AB EYYYY *gg*


----------



## tahlisa (15. April 2009)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> Will auch Patch dowloaden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Habe meiner Freundin schon lange den auftrag gegeben^^


----------



## Genker (15. April 2009)

Sakuse schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gott sei dank hab ich schon begonnen den patch um ca. 8:00 uhr zu saugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel Spaß dir noch.... dürftest dann fertig sein wenn die Server wieder on sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

das spiel is komisch ... und mir is fad ... UNTERHALTET MICH!


----------



## Mjuu (15. April 2009)

tahlisa schrieb:


> Habe meiner Freundin schon lange den auftrag gegeben^^



ob frauen das hinkriegen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duskfall334 (15. April 2009)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahah lachflash omg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n83NpZggMI...feature=related 
mimimimimimimimimi xD


----------



## Mjuu (15. April 2009)

tahlisa schrieb:


> Habe meiner Freundin schon lange den auftrag gegeben^^



ob frauen das hinkriegen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

Genker schrieb:


> gott sei dank hab ich schon begonnen den patch um ca. 8:00 uhr zu saugen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Noch 35 Minuten :k


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (15. April 2009)

http://y8.com/games/Kings_Island Lvl 2 ^^ ich weiß nicht was du da komishc findest, find das Spiel gut ^^ bin ma essen


----------



## Duskfall334 (15. April 2009)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahah lachflash omg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n83NpZggMI...feature=related 
mimimimimimimimimi xD


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. April 2009)

was ladet ihr denn da runter? is doch alles schon seit mehreren wochen verfügbar ^^


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

durch die gegend laufen lauter bauern abschlachten ... kriegt der auch spells oder so? ^^


----------



## Stras (15. April 2009)

imer noch nichtz


----------



## Gilindriana (15. April 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> ob frauen das hinkriegen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



zweifelhaft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tahlisa (15. April 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> ob frauen das hinkriegen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Oo lass Sie das net hören^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (15. April 2009)

Jemand hier vom Zirkel des Cenarius Ally Seite? =D


----------



## RufussX (15. April 2009)

auf welcher seite war dieser sextest;D


----------



## Duskfall334 (15. April 2009)

wer von wrathbringer da^^?


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

Wir spielen jett S4 League =)

ps. 89.110.132.30:30230 pw is Cola
da sind wir drauf xD


----------



## Dyralie (15. April 2009)

Huhu bin wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab ich was verpasst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (15. April 2009)

re vom essen mjamm, das war lecker, SChinkentaschen mit hausgemachtem Kartoffelsalat und Grünem Salat mit Yoghurtdressing..
Hab ne halbe Schale Kartoffelsalat verdrückt.. immer wenns Kartoffelsalat gibt ist der nicht vor mir sicher..


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

s4 leage was den das?


<--- terrordar


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Huhu bin wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ach viel geschreie um den patch


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zyvxVn-DJE :-D


----------



## Vercon (15. April 2009)

Gott, bin ich hier der einzige, der vom "Hinterwäldler" Server Khaz'Goroth kommt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach viel geschreie um den patch



*Natsumee nieder prügel randale*


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

http://www.spiele-zone.de/seiten/geschicklichkeit/blocky.php
33k punkte... das muss mehr werden ^^


----------



## Dyralie (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach viel geschreie um den patch



na ich hab ihn inzwischen auf 2 PCs drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mal sehen, wie lang die brauchen, bis alle läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genker (15. April 2009)

Duskfall334 schrieb:


> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahah lachflash omg
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n83NpZggMI...feature=related
> mimimimimimimimimi xD



es ist so bitter geil^^


----------



## Dyralie (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *Natsumee nieder prügel randale*




*Sich Kampfanzug anzieh und vor Natsumee stell*

Hey, keine Gewalt bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> Wir spielen jett S4 League =)
> 
> ps. 89.110.132.30:30230 pw is Cola
> da sind wir drauf xD



darf man auch drauf nur um sich die zeit zu vertreiben weil man tiiiiiieeeeerische langeweile hat?


----------



## Duskfall334 (15. April 2009)

100% jaaaaaaaah


----------



## warlord118 (15. April 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> was kommt bei euch?
> -> http://www.sex-age.de
> 
> €: von inwow geklaut
> ...



Dein sexuelles Alter liegt etwa bei: 22 Jahren.

Sexuell bist Du auf dem Höhepunkt Deiner Leistungsfähigkeit. Du willst immer, kannst immer und brauchst die erotische Bestätigung wie andere ihr tägliche Ration öttinger Urpils. Dummerweise mangelt es Dir doch erheblich an Erfahrung, so das jede noch so gut vorbereitete, erotische Abenteuer schnell in einem kurzen Intermezzo zwischen Candle-Light Dinner und zum Klo rennen endet. Unser Tipp: Entgegen der Behauptungen der Bravo steigert man seine sexuelle Leistungsfähigkeit ausschließlich durch den exzessiven Konsum alter Gina Wild-Filmchen kombiniert mit medizinisch vertrauensvollen Produkten, die Dir jeder bessere Spam-Newsletter freundlich feilbietet.

so jung will ich nochmal sein XD


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *Natsumee nieder prügel randale*




ach ja ich vergass ja den drachen

er hat 4 stunden gebraucht um sein ziel (curry würste essen) zu erreichen^^

ausserdem macht er komische bemerkungen über mich


mhm 

ob ich ihn hängen sol?^^


----------



## Mjuu (15. April 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> http://www.spiele-zone.de/seiten/geschicklichkeit/blocky.php
> 33k punkte... das muss mehr werden ^^




15k >_<


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

45k ich such mir nen neues und halt euch aufm aktuellsten stand ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> *Sich Kampfanzug anzieh und vor Natsumee stell*
> 
> Hey, keine Gewalt bitte
> 
> ...




Oka dan nich aber Trotzdem *RANDALE*


----------



## Mjuu (15. April 2009)

Dein sexuelles Alter liegt etwa bei: 68 Jahren.

hilfe?


----------



## Dyralie (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Oka dan nich aber Trotzdem *RANDALE*



und, haste inzwischen schon Spaghetti oder Pizza gegessen? Nach deinem Currywurst-Frühstück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> http://www.spiele-zone.de/seiten/geschicklichkeit/blocky.php
> 33k punkte... das muss mehr werden ^^



Classical OWN3D!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (15. April 2009)

Dein sexuelles Alter liegt etwa bei: 68 Jahren.

hilfe?


----------



## Mjuu (15. April 2009)

monsterlag >.<


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

rofl 68 ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> und, haste inzwischen schon Spaghetti oder Pizza gegessen? Nach deinem Currywurst-Frühstück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nö nur curry wurst ^^


----------



## Vivapinata (15. April 2009)

WAHHH GIEF ULDUAR :_. 



naja ihr könnt ja xxl tetris spielen bis 15 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es dauert 15min eine reihe zu bilden

http://sovietrussia.org/f/src/tetoris.swf hf ^^


----------



## Vivapinata (15. April 2009)

WAHHH GIEF ULDUAR :_. 



naja ihr könnt ja xxl tetris spielen bis 15 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es dauert 15min eine reihe zu bilden

http://sovietrussia.org/f/src/tetoris.swf hf ^^


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

wtf xD
Dein sexuelles Alter liegt etwa bei: 55 Jahren.

Hah! Jetzt denkst Du bestimmt: Fuuuu…, was für ein doofes Ergebnis! Doch das täuscht. Im letzten Stadium vor der Demenz will es unser Körper noch einmal so richtig wissen. Johannes-Trieb nennen das die Fachleute und stellen das in Zusammenhang mit so wunderschönen Phänomenen wie der Midlife-Crisis, den Wechseljahren oder 30 Jahren "Wetten Dass…?!". Kurzum: Die Nichtigkeit des Lebens erschüttert Dich so sehr, dass Du Dein Heil in wilder Romantik suchst. Unser Tipp daher: Einfach mal wieder eine Viagra kaufen (für die Männer) und (für alle) die Ehe aufkündigen und mit dem Cabrio (sofern Kreditwürdig) einen kostenlosen Shuttle-Service von den Hörsälen der hiesigen Uni zur Mensa anbieten. Der Rest ergibt sich dann wie von alleine.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> Dein sexuelles Alter liegt etwa bei: 68 Jahren.
> 
> hilfe?



haha


----------



## Shisky (15. April 2009)

http://www.eskiv-liga.de.tc/

für die leute die noch immer langeweile haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genker (15. April 2009)

Sakuse schrieb:


> Classical OWN3D!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


darf ich fragen welches spiel du in deiner Freizeit am meisten spielst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (15. April 2009)

Dein sexuelles Alter liegt etwa bei: 19 Jahren.
hehe bin in rl 17^^


----------



## Hellfire1337 (15. April 2009)

Dein sexuelles Alter liegt etwa bei: 19 Jahren.
hehe bin in rl 17^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

bluhme schrieb:


> wtf xD
> Dein sexuelles Alter liegt etwa bei: 55 Jahren.
> 
> Hah! Jetzt denkst Du bestimmt: Fuuuu…, was für ein doofes Ergebnis! Doch das täuscht. Im letzten Stadium vor der Demenz will es unser Körper noch einmal so richtig wissen. Johannes-Trieb nennen das die Fachleute und stellen das in Zusammenhang mit so wunderschönen Phänomenen wie der Midlife-Crisis, den Wechseljahren oder 30 Jahren "Wetten Dass…?!". Kurzum: Die Nichtigkeit des Lebens erschüttert Dich so sehr, dass Du Dein Heil in wilder Romantik suchst. Unser Tipp daher: Einfach mal wieder eine Viagra kaufen (für die Männer) und (für alle) die Ehe aufkündigen und mit dem Cabrio (sofern Kreditwürdig) einen kostenlosen Shuttle-Service von den Hörsälen der hiesigen Uni zur Mensa anbieten. Der Rest ergibt sich dann wie von alleine.




oh lol

aha du bist doch nicht 16!


----------



## Senseless6666 (15. April 2009)

warlord118 schrieb:


> Dein sexuelles Alter liegt etwa bei: 22 Jahren.
> 
> Sexuell bist Du auf dem Höhepunkt Deiner Leistungsfähigkeit. Du willst immer, kannst immer und brauchst die erotische Bestätigung wie andere ihr tägliche Ration öttinger Urpils. Dummerweise mangelt es Dir doch erheblich an Erfahrung, so das jede noch so gut vorbereitete, erotische Abenteuer schnell in einem kurzen Intermezzo zwischen Candle-Light Dinner und zum Klo rennen endet. Unser Tipp: Entgegen der Behauptungen der Bravo steigert man seine sexuelle Leistungsfähigkeit ausschließlich durch den exzessiven Konsum alter Gina Wild-Filmchen kombiniert mit medizinisch vertrauensvollen Produkten, die Dir jeder bessere Spam-Newsletter freundlich feilbietet.
> 
> so jung will ich nochmal sein XD




Dein sexuelles Alter liegt etwa bei: 16 Jahren.

Uhhh… Jugendschutz! Du glaubst nicht ernsthaft, dass an dieser Stelle große Peinlichkeiten geschrieben werden? Nur soviel: Dein sexuelles Alter scheint irgendwie tief in der Pubertät verfangen zu sein. Das bedeutet, Du schaust vermutlich heimlich den Mädchen oder Jungs beim Duschen zu, tippst bei der Google-Bildersuche gerne Wörter wie "Popo", "Penis" oder "Nacktbilder Xena" ein und wirst knallrot, wenn Du zu den Hustenbonbons noch eine Packung Kondome in der Apotheke bestellst. Unser Tipp: Ein Leserbrief an Dr. Sommer und heimlich mehr das Nachtprogramm von 9Live schauen!


----------



## Hellfire1337 (15. April 2009)

Dein sexuelles Alter liegt etwa bei: 19 Jahren.
hehe bin in rl 17^^


----------



## nemø (15. April 2009)

fertig gepatcht 

hmm server alle noich down 
das ja doof xD
ist der dk i-wie heftig genervt worden ?


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

jetzt entdecken ers alle meinen link? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
btw xxl tetris nach 3 steinen kb mehr gehabt xD

&#8364;: 





> darf ich fragen welches spiel du in deiner Freizeit am meisten spielst wink.gif


das an mich gerichtet?


----------



## Nachto (15. April 2009)

Habe grad echt langeweile oO

[attachment=7299:spiel_langeweile.PNG]


----------



## HitotsuSatori (15. April 2009)

Dein *sexuelles Alter* liegt etwa bei: *65 Jahren*.

Hallo. Ich bin Dein elektronischer Freund, der Computer. Du kennst mich vielleicht noch aus so bedeutenden Erinnerungen wie "Dr. Braun und die V2" oder "Konrad Zuse und der Rechenschieber". Jetzt also hast Du Dich an mich gewendet, um zu erfahren, ob in Deinem Körper noch das wilde Leben schwillt. Kurz gesagt: Nein. Das wird sich auch nicht mehr ändern. Aber hey, es gibt auch jenseits des Sex schöne Dinge, die man machen kann. Zum Beispiel Mundharmonika spielen, alte Grammofon-Platten mit den Damen vom Bridge-Club tauschen oder eine Runde Telebingo im Dritten. Unser Tipp daher: Einen schönen starken Kaffee und die Welt wird bunt!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siltan (15. April 2009)

nemø schrieb:


> fertig gepatcht
> 
> hmm server alle noich down
> das ja doof xD




so gehts mir auch xD


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

nachto nich übel glaub ich muss mich nochma dran setzen ^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. April 2009)

nemø schrieb:


> fertig gepatcht
> 
> hmm server alle noich down
> das ja doof xD
> ist der dk i-wie heftig genervt worden ?



DKs werden nicht genervt.. die nerven selbst genug


----------



## Duskfall334 (15. April 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> jetzt entdecken ers alle meinen link?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## nemø (15. April 2009)

Dein sexuelles Alter liegt etwa bei: 60 Jahren.

Sex?! Ja, das gibt es noch. Allerdings scheint es für Dich mehr eine Art Ritual zu sein, eine symbolische Handlung, um Dir und Deinem Partner zu beweisen, dass man noch nicht Scheintot ist. Und hey, dass ist doch auch schon mal was! Und für alles andere gibt es lustige, blaue Pillen. Im Ernst: Niemand muss sich schämen, weil er oder sie einfach nicht so oft Lust auf Sex hat. Es gibt im Leben doch so viele andere spannende Sachen: Tagesgeldkonten, die kalte Progression, Pflegehinweise für MacBooks und Co - wer braucht da schon noch Sex? Unser Tipp: Halt an Deinen Routinen fest, sie geben Dir Halt und Orientierung in dieser bösen, bösen Welt!

ha wie geil
und ich hab fast immer ehrlich geantwortet


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

Genker schrieb:


> darf ich fragen welches spiel du in deiner Freizeit am meisten spielst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dieses World of Warcraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

duskfall *wink* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solanchen (15. April 2009)

Dein sexuelles Alter liegt etwa bei: 18 Jahren.

Sexuell bist Du auf dem Höhepunkt Deiner Leistungsfähigkeit. Du willst immer, kannst immer und brauchst die erotische Bestätigung wie andere ihr tägliche Ration öttinger Urpils. Dummerweise mangelt es Dir doch erheblich an Erfahrung, so das jede noch so gut vorbereitete, erotische Abenteuer schnell in einem kurzen Intermezzo zwischen Candle-Light Dinner und zum Klo rennen endet. Unser Tipp: Entgegen der Behauptungen der Bravo steigert man seine sexuelle Leistungsfähigkeit ausschließlich durch den exzessiven Konsum alter Gina Wild-Filmchen kombiniert mit medizinisch vertrauensvollen Produkten, die Dir jeder bessere Spam-Newsletter freundlich feilbietet.

haha fast richtig net übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sagtmal gibts iwo nen TS oder so wo  man sich treffen kann und diese verdammte langeweile unterdrücken kann? :<


----------



## Mjuu (15. April 2009)

<Geek> Ich mag dieses Deo, was an der Wand hängt, wo man bloß seinen Arm drüber hält und draufdrückt.  
<Rob> O.o  
<Rob> Alter, Brise One Touch iss doch kein Deo.  
<Geek> Wat?  
<Rob> Das iss damit das Klo gut riecht.  
<Rob> Obwohl benutz es weiter!  
<Geek> ARSCH  

xD


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duskfall334 (15. April 2009)

so ich geh mal viel spass noch bei zeit vertreiben =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## silas00 (15. April 2009)

probiert das game mal.. is echt lustig und bissel suchtihaft noch dazu xD
http://www.ferryhalim.com/orisinal/g3/bells.htm


----------



## wip (15. April 2009)

Hübsche Zahl....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

Wer dieses Spiel schafft, ist godlike!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

Wer dieses Spiel schafft, ist godlike!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

http://www.flashgames.de/index.php?onlines...7&todo=play
29100 ein versuch ^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

wuaaaaaaa buffed laaaaaaaaaaaaaagt


----------



## silas00 (15. April 2009)

joah "worlds hardest game" kenn ich^^
Hab das aber noch nie geschafft xD


----------



## Geronimus (15. April 2009)

macht doch mal ein bissl karaoke bis die server online sind^^

Karaoke

oder schaut euch die an^^

Gecko

Fight

ab 16^^ einfach nur genial^^

siehe eins weiter oben^^

siehe oben die ²te^^

viel spass^^


----------



## Genker (15. April 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> jetzt entdecken ers alle meinen link?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne an sakuse durch die punktzahl die er da erreicht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

WTF Buffed LAAGT T_______T naja download ist endlih fertig, nurnoch patchen ;>


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

Genker schrieb:


> ne an sakuse durch die punktzahl die er da erreicht hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Immer Sakuse, jajaja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitzy (15. April 2009)

Mittwochs ist kein WoW Patchday sondern der Tag an dem Chuck Norris allen 11 Millionen Spielern einen Round House Kick in einem PvP Match verpasst und sich alle Ausloggen.


----------



## Descartes (15. April 2009)

Sakuse schrieb:


> Es hat nicht zufällig jemand noch 200Gold auf Ysera?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach die sind schnell gefarmt. ;P


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

also bald wird wohl buffed auch down gehen^^


----------



## LiangZhou (15. April 2009)

Das Hasengame ist der ober Burner


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. April 2009)

schön zu sehn wie die buffed server unter der last von 4k usern bereits am abklappen sind^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

xD das passt grade so schaut euch das an 

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...12284&sid=3



...........................................________........................ 
....................................,.-&#8216;&#8221;...................``~.,.................. 
.............................,.-&#8221;...................................&#8220;-.,............ 
.........................,/...............................................&#8221;:,........ 
.....................,?......................................................\,..... 
.................../...........................................................,}.... 
................./......................................................,:`^`..}.... 
.............../...................................................,:&#8221;........./..... 
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../..... 
............./__.(.....&#8220;~-,_..............................,:`........../........ 
.........../(_....&#8221;~,_........&#8220;~,_....................,:`........_/........... 
..........{.._$;_......&#8221;=,_.......&#8220;-,_.......,.-~-,},.~&#8221;;/....}........... 
...........((.....*~_.......&#8221;=-._......&#8220;;,,./`..../&#8221;............../............ 
...,,,___.\`~,......&#8220;~.,....................`.....}............../............. 
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-&#8221;............... 
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\................... 
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__........... 
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,.... 
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\........................ 
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\....................... 
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__.. 
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``....... 
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\............... 
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\..............


----------



## silas00 (15. April 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Das Hasengame ist der ober Burner



Sag ich ja xD


----------



## Dardmok (15. April 2009)

server schon wieder online?
oder kämpft schneesturm noch?


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> Ach die sind schnell gefarmt. ;P



bin zu faul dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

hasengame war ich mal ein gott drin... damals... ich schau mal ob ichs noch kann ^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. April 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> schön zu sehn wie die buffed server unter der last von 4k usern bereits am abklappen sind^^



Tjo immer eine frage der Normallast ^^ wenn das ganze jahr über 1500 leute gleichzeitig die Seite besuchen dann lohnt es sich auch nur server für maximal 2000 leute aufzustellen.. und dann an einem patchtag kommen für genau einen tag 4000 leute gleichzeitig drauf.. sollen die da jetzt die server aufstocken nur wegen dem einen tag?

Gleiches gilt auch für die WoW login / realmserver


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

http://games.sticky.tv/cyrkam_airtos/

Das realistischste spiel das ich jemals gesehen habe!


----------



## Nefretiri (15. April 2009)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

ne server down

nun steht da 17.00

haha


----------



## Dardmok (15. April 2009)

ah, sehs gerade

"Wöchentliche Wartungsarbeiten, 15/04
An diesem Mittwoch werden erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten vorgenommen, um Patch 3.1.0 aufzuspielen. Alle europäischen Realms werden daher von 3:00 Uhr bis 15:00 Uhr (MESZ) nicht erreichbar sein."

war wohl etwas voreilig,
passt aber komme vorher eh net aus der uni 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

ne server down

nun steht da 17.00

haha -.-"


----------



## LiangZhou (15. April 2009)

Trap Card, ooomfg!

Kennt ihr Icy Tower? Das macht süchtich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. April 2009)

Sakuse schrieb:


> http://games.sticky.tv/cyrkam_airtos/
> 
> Das realistischste spiel das ich jemals gesehen habe!



das is ja geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber schlecht umgesetzt von der steuerung.. oder liegt das an mir, das das so komisch ist


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne server down
> 
> nun steht da 17.00
> 
> haha




schok mich ma nich so


----------



## HolyPriest-Sírina (15. April 2009)

Bis 17 Uhr? OLOLOLOLOL!
Tja, Blizz, Eigentor, wegen solchen Aktionen suckt ihr gewaltig...


----------



## sylår1 (15. April 2009)

bin beim hasen games bisher bei 1123640 punkte wer hat mehr^^


----------



## sylår1 (15. April 2009)

bin beim hasen games bisher bei 1123640 punkte wer hat mehr^^


----------



## LiangZhou (15. April 2009)

Das Bürogame ist auch der Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> schok mich ma nich so




naja könnte so aber enden irgendwie 

ich hoffe es mal


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> schok mich ma nich so




naja könnte so aber enden irgendwie 

ich hoffe es mal


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> schok mich ma nich so




naja könnte so aber enden irgendwie 

ich hoffe es mal


----------



## Shadowstar79 (15. April 2009)

wo steht denn bei euch bis 17 Uhr ? Bei mir steht nach wie vor  bis 15 Uhr ^^


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

WTF bis 17:00 dann hab ich ja noch zeit hab patch geladen, aber patch steht bei 5% T_T

@*Zoid-Dunkelziffer

Naja, finds von der steuerung realistisch, nur halt das mit der maus...da braucht man halt feingefühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja könnte so aber enden irgendwie
> 
> ich hoffe es mal



du willst wohl zusammen gehauen werden ....^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. April 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Das Bürogame ist auch der Hammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



2600 punkte, 1 flugzeug 2 blinkies versenkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tipp: versucht weniger kurven zu werfen als gerade linien( mehr power)


----------



## Genker (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne server down
> 
> nun steht da 17.00
> 
> haha



wo steht denn da 17:00 Uhr?!
Mach mir keine Angst!

btw ich vermeide inzwischen schon jedes f5 drücken, da das ja Jahre dauert....


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

natsumee master of doppelpost


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

natsumee master of doppelpost


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

natsumee master of doppelpost


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

natsumee master of doppelpost


----------



## Manitu2007 (15. April 2009)

sagt mal gehts nur mir so oder läd der blizz downloader auch nur mit max. 158 kb/s? 

und wowsource scheint auch überfordert zu sein max. 200kb/s bei ner 16000er Leitung.

bei wowsource saug ich normalerweise mit 1,7mb/s aber das wird wohl an den andrang liegen


----------



## silas00 (15. April 2009)

hasengame hab ich 37mio und paar gequetschte


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

natsumee master of doppelpost


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> natsumee master of doppelpost




GZ Zum 4 fach Post xD


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

man scheiss laaaaag...


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

sagt grad der richtige noob^^


ich hasse buffeds lags da^^


----------



## Lykis (15. April 2009)

das bürogame... kann man da mehr als seinen arm bewegen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

@*Zoid-Dunkelziffer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Huch, spiels auch schon bisschen länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*


----------



## Phenyl19 (15. April 2009)

Ich denk das zieht sich heut noch ne weile, naja muss erstmal noch bis 4 uhr arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aja hat mal wer ne adresse wo ich den patch ziehen kann?der blizzloader suckt..


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

link for bürogame


----------



## Choji91 (15. April 2009)

Treffen sich 2 Metzger. Sagt der eine "Ja, toll, bin gestern 150Kg Gammelfleisch losgeworden", fragt der andere Metzger "Wie das denn?" Sagt der andere "Ich hab mich scheiden lassen"


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

http://games.sticky.tv/cyrkam_airtos/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du das schaffst, gz :O frage mich gerade, warum ich so gut bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zenturionzi (15. April 2009)

Erst mal ein looooooooooooooooool das die ganzen suchtis nicht zocken können muhaha


----------



## Lykis (15. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> link for bürogame




http://games.sticky.tv/cyrkam_airtos/


----------



## Schnauzze (15. April 2009)

http://www.miniclip.com/games/motherload/de/

Das spiel macht richtig Laune find ich <


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lykis (15. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> link for bürogame




http://games.sticky.tv/cyrkam_airtos/


----------



## Genker (15. April 2009)

Lykis schrieb:


> das bürogame... kann man da mehr als seinen arm bewegen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was willst du denn, ausser den arm, noch bewegen oO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (15. April 2009)

Sakuse schrieb:


> @*Zoid-Dunkelziffer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du machst wir angst. Spielt ihr das auch im Richtigen Büroalltag?

Ach und wenn wir schon dabei sind kennt ihr Bürostuhl rennen?

oder

Der Normale Bürtagswahnsin!


----------



## Lykis (15. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> link for bürogame




http://games.sticky.tv/cyrkam_airtos/


----------



## Seryma (15. April 2009)

Choji91 schrieb:


> Treffen sich 2 Metzger. Sagt der eine "Ja, toll, bin gestern 150Kg Gammelfleisch losgeworden", fragt der andere Metzger "Wie das denn?" Sagt der andere "Ich hab mich scheiden lassen"



Der is gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich prophezeie schon einmal, das die Server erst morgen Nachmittag oder noch später wieder funktionieren werden, die US-Server laufen meines Wissens noch nicht wieder!


----------



## Lykis (15. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> link for bürogame




http://games.sticky.tv/cyrkam_airtos/


----------



## Dardmok (15. April 2009)

hey, bei den amies gibts schon firstkills von ulduar, also müssen die laufen oder?


----------



## Genker (15. April 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Der is gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



iwo hab ich gelesen, dass die fleissig die Bosse in Ulduar legen....
Warum sollten dann die Server bei dene net laufen?!


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> du machst wir angst. Spielt ihr das auch im Richtigen Büroalltag?
> 
> Ach und wenn wir schon dabei sind kennt ihr Bürostuhl rennen?
> 
> ...



Das haben die bei Galileo gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ähm joar, wir hatten mal ne lan, da ging das knappe 6stunden mindestens xD


----------



## LiangZhou (15. April 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> du machst wir angst. Spielt ihr das auch im Richtigen Büroalltag?
> 
> Ach und wenn wir schon dabei sind kennt ihr Bürostuhl rennen?
> 
> ...



Awsome


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. April 2009)

Dardmok schrieb:


> hey, bei den amies gibts schon firstkills von ulduar, also müssen die laufen oder?



Nein, die reiten wahrscheinloch oder fliegen aufm flugmount...

und falls du die server meinst.. die amis haben den patch schon gestern bekommen


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

Hat jemand lust auf Classic WoW? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seawater (15. April 2009)

Meine Glaskugel sagt:

Wir werden eine Woche nicht spielen können, da beim Aufspielen von Patch 3.1 ein schwerwiegender Fehler aufgetreten ist.


----------



## silas00 (15. April 2009)

naja falls die server wirklich um 15uhr on sind isses ja nich mehr lang^^ 
Einfach bissel abschalten mit Guitar Hero xD


----------



## Manitu2007 (15. April 2009)

die 2 gehen damit sogar auf Tour, aber ne guter Werbegag für die Post-It Blöcke ^^


----------



## Korgor (15. April 2009)

Will endlich zoggen, mir ist sowas von langweilig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Choji91 (15. April 2009)

Noch knapp 35 Minuten! Yeehaaa!


----------



## Descartes (15. April 2009)

Dardmok schrieb:


> hey, bei den amies gibts schon firstkills von ulduar, also müssen die laufen oder?



Die amis wollen diesmal sich die firstkills sichern, nachdem europa die besseren spieler hat....
ne im ernst die hatten den zwar schon ein tag vorher aber mussten glaub bis 21 uhr oder so warten.

Auserdem aus meiner sicht, ist worldfirstkill nicht so wichtig, spätestens in 2 wochen kommen die ganzen,
extremst abhängigen und schreien wieder der content ist zu leicht.

btw. war vorhin im technischen support bei blizz, was da an leute sich gedanken machen,
weil sie nicht auf ihren server kommen tz tz tz


----------



## Mjuu (15. April 2009)

Korgor schrieb:


> Will endlich zoggen, mir ist sowas von langweilig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




bist du nicht der einzige  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. April 2009)

Seawater schrieb:


> Meine Glaskugel sagt:
> 
> Wir werden eine Woche nicht spielen können, da beim Aufspielen von Patch 3.1 ein schwerwiegender Fehler aufgetreten ist.



die haste wahrscheinlich in Offebach am Bahnhof gekauft.. meine sagt, dass beim Aufspielen vom Patch der Azubi den Serverschrank mit den charakterdaten asm fenster hat rollen lassen und jetzt alle daten samt Backups zerstört sind und wow zu macht.


----------



## Distriction (15. April 2009)

bin mal weg haut rein ^^


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (15. April 2009)

Yay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Patch ist da.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

wie server schon oben?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wie server schon oben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein =(


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

Wenn ja, noch bisschen, und ich kann zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gerade am Patchen 76%


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> nein =(




phu ^^


----------



## Descartes (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> phu ^^


Bisl Sarkastisch veranlagt? ^^


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

Hmpf, habe das gefühl die Server sich schon on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

keiner schreibt mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachto (15. April 2009)

Leute VIELLEICHT sind se in 24 Minuten wieder online wenn blizz keine scheiße baut^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. April 2009)

witzig find ich die Nachricht "wegen technischer probleme ist der support im spiel derzeit eingeschränkt"

oder wie es eigentlich heißen sollte: " Wir möchten bitte nicht am patchtag mit bugs belästigt werden.. das wird sich schon irgendwann selbst richten"


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

ich hoffe es nicht das se um 15:00 online kommen...
muss bis 16:00 arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> nein =(




phu ^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> ich hoffe es nicht das se um 15:00 online kommen...
> muss bis 16:00 arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann würde ich aber schon hoffen, dass sie um 15 uhr on gehen weil dann ist bis zu daheim bist der größte ansturm vielleicht schon etwas vorbei ^^


----------



## TheEwanie (15. April 2009)

mhhh.noch sind seh nich on


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

Jop leider noch off, soll aber um 15.00 on gehen^^ hoff ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> dann würde ich aber schon hoffen, dass sie um 15 uhr on gehen weil dann ist bis zu daheim bist der größte ansturm vielleicht schon etwas vorbei ^^



will ja beim ersten abstürzen vom server dabei sein hr hr ^^


----------



## Descartes (15. April 2009)

Sakuse schrieb:


> Hmpf, habe das gefühl die Server sich schon on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wollt schon was schreiben als ich ein ips error oder so ähnlich gehabt habe....
denk mal hatten mehr


----------



## Genker (15. April 2009)

also die neue meldung im Login-Bildschir bei "aktuelles" ist schon sonderbar....
Kommt mir so vor, als ob der Patch verbuggter als sonst einer ist


----------



## Winara (15. April 2009)

Sind nicht on die Server! Würd mich auch wundern.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plopp123 (15. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> ich hoffe es nicht das se um 15:00 online kommen...
> muss bis 16:00 arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ob du dich erst um 16:00 Uhr einloggst ist eigentlich egal...
Der ARgentumturnierplatz und die Torde von Ulduar werden überfüllt sein und damit warscheinlich für Leute mit einem so leistungsstarkem Computer wie meinem *hust* unspielbar sein.

Never play on Patchday....

Und deswegen geh ich heute nich nach Ulduar sondern hol mir das westfall-Huhn!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gummibärli (15. April 2009)

Quelle

Trotz der langen Testphase gibt es auf den US-Servern *viele Probleme in Ulduar*. Zwar reagiert Blizzard diesmal schneller, jedoch ist noch nicht sicher, ob die fehlerhafte Version auch bei uns zunächst online gehen wird. *Blizzards Encounter Designer Daelo* arbeitet derzeit fieberhaft mit seinem Team an Lösungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (15. April 2009)

blizz mach bloss die Server on , ist ja nicht zum aus halten wie das forum lägt und hängt , und es werden nur noch sinnlose postseröffnet ohman


----------



## mordecai (15. April 2009)

Sag mal, kann mir einer mal den Link für dieses Hasengame posten. Finde den nicht in den ganzen Posts.


----------



## keev (15. April 2009)

bin in wow,ich halt euch aufm laufenden!


----------



## Gothic_1234 (15. April 2009)

blizz mach bloss die Server on , ist ja nicht zum aus halten wie das forum lägt und hängt , und es werden nur noch sinnlose postseröffnet ohman


----------



## Gothic_1234 (15. April 2009)

blizz mach bloss die Server on , ist ja nicht zum aus halten wie das forum lägt und hängt , und es werden nur noch sinnlose postseröffnet ohman


----------



## Seryma (15. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> ich hoffe es nicht das se um 15:00 online kommen...
> muss bis 16:00 arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Och du Armer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber wenn du nicht schln fleißig arbeitest kriegst du auch kein Geld mehr und kannst auch nichtmehr WoW spielen! Also halte noch eine Stunde durch und hör auf in Buffed.de rumzuhängen *g*

MfG, Seryma


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

Ich würd heute gern Ulduar gehen, aber als Tank hab ich noch zu schlechtes equipt XD skille heute um und sofort Ulduar :>


----------



## Mofeist (15. April 2009)

und was denkta  gehen se in 15min on?


----------



## silas00 (15. April 2009)

http://www.ferryhalim.com/orisinal/g3/bells.htm <--Hasengame


----------



## Freelancer (15. April 2009)

Nice da steht jetzt schon bevor die Server online sind: 



> Wegen technischer Probleme ist der Support im Spiel derzeit eingeschränkt
> 
> Bevor ihr einen GM wegen einem Patch bezogenen Problem anschreibt, überprüft bitte zuerst den Beitrag Patch 3.1 Neue Inhalte & bekannte Problemme im Gamemaster Kundendienst Forum



Have fun 3.1 kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raz0rblador (15. April 2009)

hoffe es funzt gleich..^^


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

Nope, denke wird bis 17:00 mind. noch weiter gearbeitet -.-


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. April 2009)

http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=39609

Fox Fyre lustiges spiel ^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Och du Armer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich bekomme mein fix gehalt da is egal wie viel ich arbeite ^^

hab heute e schon 5 störungen bereinigt...

ala "Hallo, mein Bildschirm ist plötzlich schwarz geworden als ich Zeitung gelesen habe!"
antwort von mir: "Bewegen Sie bitte mal die Maus dann sollte es gehen"...
.. "Ah Wunderbar, geht wieder danke!" grrrr


mfg


----------



## Mjuu (15. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> ich hoffe es nicht das se um 15:00 online kommen...
> muss bis 16:00 arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gönnst es den anderen nicht?


----------



## Nimbe (15. April 2009)

nö werden wahrscheinlich 16:00 ongehn -.-
wird sicher wieder verschoben  war bis jetz immer so bei blizz seit bc halt


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> Bisl Sarkastisch veranlagt? ^^



ne ne hab nur bischen schadensfreude wegen den leuten  zuhause vor dem rechner^^


----------



## Choji91 (15. April 2009)

Noch knapp 10 Minuten! Yeh!


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> ich bekomme mein fix gehalt da is egal wie viel ich arbeite ^^
> 
> hab heute e schon 5 störungen bereinigt...
> 
> ...



Hey, wo arbeitest du? bzw wie nennt sich das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will ich auch


----------



## Katzensprung (15. April 2009)

pew pew omg LaZorgunZ


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

Jemand auf Ysera und hat später lust auf Ulduar? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lluviana (15. April 2009)

Ich find den Thread von Blizzard zu den Bugs endgeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der gravierendste Fehler dabei ist eh "Thralls Thron wird nicht in der richtigen Größe angezeigt"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Link


----------



## Mofeist (15. April 2009)

es wird spannend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (15. April 2009)

MHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH(ich könnte das nun ewig weiterführen aber das gilt leider als spamm)*ungeduldig*WANN KOMMEN DIE SERVER ON?!


----------



## Katzensprung (15. April 2009)

Wetten abschließen?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (15. April 2009)

Sakuse schrieb:


> Jemand auf Ysera und hat später lust auf Ulduar?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jojo gleich Ulduar random gehn


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

go server länger down go kaputte server gogogogogogo


----------



## Elessor (15. April 2009)

jop genau wie ich


----------



## Katzensprung (15. April 2009)

Biete 100g, dass sie um 15 Uhr online gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monzel (15. April 2009)

Lluviana schrieb:


> Ich find den Thread von Blizzard zu den Bugs endgeil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wobei ich mich echt frag wie man soetwas schafft, auch geil ist, das einige Drenai jetzt Schnurbärte haben könnten xD


----------



## TheEwanie (15. April 2009)

*Sich bekloppt die beine zu matsch schlägt*


----------



## Dark evangel (15. April 2009)

ja. heute kam Patch 3.1.0 und der server ist down. habe Patch geladen komme aber nit rein.


----------



## Dark evangel (15. April 2009)

ja. heute kam Patch 3.1.0 und der server ist down. habe Patch geladen komme aber nit rein.


----------



## Dark evangel (15. April 2009)

ja. heute kam Patch 3.1.0 und der server ist down. habe Patch geladen komme aber nit rein.


----------



## Nachto (15. April 2009)

So wer glaubt, dass sie um Punkt 15:00 Online gehen?

Ich sage sie gehen um 15:10 - 15:30 Online, wenn Blizzard dumm ist denke ich 16:00 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark evangel (15. April 2009)

ja. heute kam Patch 3.1.0 und der server ist down. habe Patch geladen komme aber nit rein.


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

*@Feuerwirbel, spielste auf Ysera?*


----------



## TheEwanie (15. April 2009)

SPANNUNG STEIGT!!!!


----------



## Katzensprung (15. April 2009)

Dark, geh sterben - du nervst. Lern lesen, das steht sie sollen voraussichtlich um 15 Uhr online gehen.


----------



## Mofeist (15. April 2009)

denke spätestens 17:00  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gummibärli (15. April 2009)

das geilste ever:


> Wenn man ein Schlachtfeld betritt, während man sich auf einem Transportmittel (z.B. Zeppelin oder Schiff) befindet, kann es passieren, dass man beim Verlassen des Schlachtfeldes stirbt oder nach Westfall bzw. ins Brachland teleportiert wird.


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

Schätze frühstens 17:00 xD


----------



## Katzensprung (15. April 2009)

Warum so negativ? Bei US gabs auch keine Verzögerung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winara (15. April 2009)

Setze 21:30 gegen 17:00


----------



## Burninggnome (15. April 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> denke spätestens 17:00
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



denk ich nd ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-.-³



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (15. April 2009)

2 minuten


----------



## Mjuu (15. April 2009)

1:30


----------



## Nachto (15. April 2009)

Ich lese mal die FAQ zu den Fehlern in 3.1 durch, wo blizzard zu faul war die zu beheben obwohl sie die schon wissen XD


----------



## Nanisa (15. April 2009)

Sakuse schrieb:


> Schätze frühstens 17:00 xD



Immer diese Schwarzseher^^ für dich ist das Glas auch halb leer oder?^^


----------



## Katzensprung (15. April 2009)

schlechtes Fake 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (15. April 2009)

1:30


----------



## Katzensprung (15. April 2009)

schlechtes Fake 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (15. April 2009)

Burninggnome schrieb:


> denk ich nd ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dir is klar das die Zeit 1st morgen heißt und 2tens fürs Forum war?


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

Burninggnome schrieb:


> denk ich nd ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




man ist der schlecht die schrift ist net mal gleich^^


----------



## Mjuu (15. April 2009)

paar realms sind on OLOL


----------



## Monzel (15. April 2009)

So die ersten Server sind wieder on gogogo


----------



## Nachto (15. April 2009)

SERVER SIND WIEDER ON!!!!


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (15. April 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=423


----------



## Grimmlin (15. April 2009)

PAAR SERVER SIND OBEN JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katzensprung (15. April 2009)

Die ersten Server gehen gerade on! 

kkthxbye


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

Hahahahaha, kannst bis morgen warten, server gehen heute nicht mehr on !


----------



## Descartes (15. April 2009)

Hab meine Uhr nach der Fürther Wasseruhr gestellt, wehe die sind nicht pünktlich on xD


----------



## Massìv (15. April 2009)

SIE SIND DA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!EINSEINSEINSEINSDRÖLF


----------



## Genker (15. April 2009)

es sind gerade mal 6 server on oO
mal abwarten


----------



## Gummibärli (15. April 2009)

server fahren hoch OO


----------



## Mofeist (15. April 2009)

6 server on . darunter dun morogh und nethersturm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich hab i-wie die befürchtung das bald die login server abschmieren^^


----------



## Alisamixi (15. April 2009)

Jaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odur89 (15. April 2009)

Dia Aldor ist eh mal wieder einer der Letzten da macht das Warten gleich doppelt spaß ^^


----------



## Kite-X (15. April 2009)

They getting started


----------



## Descartes (15. April 2009)

Hab meine Uhr nach der Fürther Wasseruhr gestellt, wehe die sind nicht pünktlich on xD

Edit nach 5min seite laden, die ersten sind on und Voll bzw überlastet ^^


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

Hahahahaha, kannst bis morgen warten, server gehen heute nicht mehr on !


----------



## Haribo025  (15. April 2009)

Server fahren hoch....5-10 Verfügbar ..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genker (15. April 2009)

es sind gerade mal 6 server on oO
mal abwarten


----------



## Gust (15. April 2009)

ersten server sind on


----------



## Burninggnome (15. April 2009)

Sie fahren grad hoch man kann sich nd einloggen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (15. April 2009)

die wollen uns verarschen es sind gradma 6 server on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmlin (15. April 2009)

Komm schon Nozdormu lass mich nich im stich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DANYDEDR (15. April 2009)

Die ersten deutschen Server sind wieder da, pünktlich auf die Minute  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

wtf scheis dreck^^


----------



## TheEwanie (15. April 2009)

HAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLELLLLLULJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Mongo3 (15. April 2009)

die solln mannoroth hoch fahren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

LOOOOS! 6 Server reichen nicht xD


----------



## Muza (15. April 2009)

YEEAAAHH DIE NERDS UND SUCHTIS VERLASSEN BUFFED 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Cupertino (15. April 2009)

BLACKROCK WO?!


----------



## Mjuu (15. April 2009)

Blutkessel, ON KOMMEN!


----------



## Lluviana (15. April 2009)

Ich find ja mal lustig, wie viele sich gerade auf die Server stürzen... 5 on und alle Warteschlangen von über 3000 Leuten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanisa (15. April 2009)

olololol arme schweine auf forscherliga^^ 4k warteschlange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liquidos (15. April 2009)

Leider nur die falschen und nen paar sind auch schon wieder offline 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamar (15. April 2009)

Omg Todeswache sol on kommen bin auf entzug ;_;


----------



## Yoh (15. April 2009)

Haha wie schon überall Warteschlangen sind zum einloggen xD OMG!^^


----------



## Mofeist (15. April 2009)

die ersten beiden sind schon wieder offf xD


----------



## Kizna (15. April 2009)

Lol 6 Server sind seit 2 Minuten on und schon ist auf denen eine Warteschlange von 3k wtf?


----------



## Muza (15. April 2009)

YEEAAAHH DIE NERDS UND SUCHTIS VERLASSEN BUFFED 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Gummibärli (15. April 2009)

die gehen wieder off -.-


----------



## Seratos (15. April 2009)

omg^^ gerade mal Forscherliga versucht einzuloggen, warteschlange von gut 9000 vor mir xD


----------



## NWL (15. April 2009)

Alle Server sind verschlossen und sind grade schon wieder am runterfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leax (15. April 2009)

gerade waren es 7000 Oo


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

Alle wieder offline, die Server halten keine 15K spieler aus xD


----------



## Kamar (15. April 2009)

Omg Todeswache sol on kommen bin auf entzug ;_;


----------



## Schnauzze (15. April 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=130




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceilyn (15. April 2009)

bei mir sind die server alle noch offline oder verschluesselt O.o hab eh nur so 6-7 zur auswahl


----------



## Elcrian (15. April 2009)

Ich bin extra reingekommen! Extra! Aus der... *schüttel*... Sonne! Und nix is da!


----------



## Crackmack (15. April 2009)

position in der warteschlanfe 8112 o.O


----------



## DANYDEDR (15. April 2009)

Die Server brechen eh grad wieder alle zsamme, weil sämtliche Deppen wieder versuchen auf die ersten Server zu connecten. Mit meinem können sie sich ruhig noch ein wenig Zeit lassen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

buuuu tötet die server^^


----------



## Cradle01 (15. April 2009)

6 Realms on-1min später geschlossen und dann 3 off wieder ,ist schon lustig mit anzusehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordxanatos (15. April 2009)

uih nethersturm, position 14000iwas, aegwynn komm schon!


----------



## Choji91 (15. April 2009)

Komm baby! Gib mir "Die Todeskrallen"!!


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

Alle wieder offline, die Server halten keine 15K spieler aus xD
Die Server haben ne wareschleife von 5-18k xD und imerhin sind alle wieder abgestürzt bis auf einer xD


----------



## P-bibi (15. April 2009)

Anetheron ------> 20.000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## silas00 (15. April 2009)

Toll jetz sind die Server on und kacken wieder ab weil sich millionen menschen gleichzeitig draufstürzen xD


----------



## P-bibi (15. April 2009)

Anetheron ------> 20.000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamar (15. April 2009)

Omg Blizz gebt uns die Server wieder ich rast noch aus ;_; Eben warn doch 6 hochgefahren jetzt sind3 offline und bei den anderen in der Warteschlange....


----------



## Shujo (15. April 2009)

Lluviana schrieb:


> Ich find ja mal lustig, wie viele sich gerade auf die Server stürzen... 5 on und alle Warteschlangen von über 3000 Leuten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei den Englisch-sprachigen Realms sind es sogar 11.000 Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gust (15. April 2009)

6 server da, konnt mich auch erst darauf einwählen, jetzt warteschlangen bis 6k+ und nun gehen die server einer nach den anderen off^^


----------



## ipercoop (15. April 2009)

Alleria komm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

lol wie geil 

die wow spieler killen die server scheis eich lach mich kaputt wie geil


----------



## Mofeist (15. April 2009)

wie geil xD die 6 server entweder instant wieder off oder 6-20k warteschlangen^^


----------



## Jurrasic (15. April 2009)

Lol Warteschlangen von 21k?!


----------



## Genker (15. April 2009)

imo kann man sich auch nicht mehr einloggen....
....das war anscheinend zu viel des Guten


----------



## Minakos (15. April 2009)

23k in einer warteschlangen.
n1, n1^^


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

1 Server noch online, vergisst es xD ich wart bis morgen^^


----------



## Alisamixi (15. April 2009)

Mehr Server on!


----------



## smooke87 (15. April 2009)

anetheron über 23k in der warteschlange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da gammel ich ma noch lieber min. eine std vorm tv...


----------



## Schlaubel (15. April 2009)

alle am connecten auf servern wo ihr keinen char habt und die charerstellung eh gesperrt ist...
ihr machts bestimmt besser^^


----------



## NWL (15. April 2009)

wow mehr server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und alle schon auf mittel^^


----------



## BaLR0g (15. April 2009)

hab mich noch nie besser amüsiert, als den ganzen servern zuzuschauen, wie sie einer nach dem anderen abkacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. April 2009)

wollte um punkt 15:00 drauf kein problem 
das 2 sekunden später wieder alle server down ^^


----------



## Schlaubel (15. April 2009)

alle am connecten auf servern wo ihr keinen char habt und die charerstellung eh gesperrt ist...
ihr machts bestimmt besser^^


----------



## Descartes (15. April 2009)

Mhh bis buffed wieder läd...
naja die paar server sind wieder down sind scheibar zuviele drauf gewesen xD

Das ich auch mal was verlinkt habe heute...


----------



## Böhseratte (15. April 2009)

Love it sprengt die server^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (15. April 2009)

kaum sind die server on auch gleich wieder off und ne warteschleife von 2000 o_O

das kann ja was werden, die hälfte der server die da sind sind verschlossen


----------



## Kite-X (15. April 2009)

login server DOWN wie das wohl kommt


----------



## Sidellu (15. April 2009)

man beachte die warteschlange.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachto (15. April 2009)

Fast Omg, müsst euch mal einloggen, kein wunder warum die server sofort abschmieren ^^


----------



## nemø (15. April 2009)

jez sind s mehr geworden meiner ist nicht dabei


----------



## Sebulion (15. April 2009)

war echt lustig wie schnell die wieder off sind^^
naja hauptsache nazjatar kommt gleich on
pls Blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genker (15. April 2009)

NWL schrieb:


> wow mehr server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo es werden immer mehr *freu* 
hoff kommt arygos gleich^^


----------



## silas00 (15. April 2009)

WOOOHOO Bin drin xD


----------



## Moneymaker (15. April 2009)

ich glaub ich logg gleich auf nen russischen server ein ^^


----------



## Provieh (15. April 2009)

Boha lol will ich mich Vek'lor einloggen Position iN Warteschlange 6000 LOOL


----------



## HappyChaos (15. April 2009)

Choji91 schrieb:


> Komm baby! Gib mir "Die Todeskrallen"!!


jooo need todeskrallen^^


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (15. April 2009)

war grad auf nem server, da waren 70 lvl 1 nachtelfen im startgebiet (ich auch ) ^^ alle haben gejammt dass ihr server net online wäre, konnte dann auch nen blick auf die ulduar-achieves erhaschen, das sieht ganz gut aus ^^


----------



## NWL (15. April 2009)

So , jetzt nur keinen DC bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alisamixi (15. April 2009)

17 Server on!


----------



## Burninggnome (15. April 2009)

Yeah wollte grad auf Forscherliga connecten weil ich da nen low char hab .... und weil blackmoore noch nd on is .... warte schleife 37.296 OMG WTF !?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (15. April 2009)

Wuhu die nächste Server Welle ist da. Destrmath we want you!


----------



## nrg (15. April 2009)

Es ist doch wohl klar das die Server abschmieren wenn jeder Suchtie auf den erstbesten Server anspringt der on kommt. Da kann Blizz doch nichts dafür.


----------



## Ceilyn (15. April 2009)

Arthas ist noch off :> 
dabei faengt der server doch mit A an


----------



## Manitu2007 (15. April 2009)

schaffen wir die 2000 noch?  die server gehen ja eh jede minute wieder off


----------



## saturica (15. April 2009)

*bäh* ich könnt heulen...frau und kind aus dem haus und bei blizz die server wohl auch grad :-)


----------



## saturica (15. April 2009)

*bäh* ich könnt heulen...frau und kind aus dem haus und bei blizz die server wohl auch grad :-)


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. April 2009)

da passiert grad genau das gleiche wie mit buffed.de schon den ganzen tag ^^ und ihr wundert euch?


----------



## Keksemacher (15. April 2009)

Gleich kommt die schöne Nachricht von Blizzard:
Da die deutschen Spieler mal wieder zu stur sind und unsere Server leider immer wieder zum Einstürzen bringen wird World of Warcraft heute nicht mehr in Europe gestartet.


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

bis Ysera on ist. haben wir auch wieeder 17:00 -.-


----------



## Sephirót15 (15. April 2009)

BäM! [Spielermasse] trifft Server kritisch für 25k Schaden. Server stirbt (20k Schaden über tot)


----------



## Randor2 (15. April 2009)

Naja ich schau ich noch zu bis ich in 20 mins von der Arbeit gemütlich heim fahr,
dann erstmal was esse und dann erst versuch mich einzuloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lasst es krachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genker (15. April 2009)

Alisamixi schrieb:


> 17 Server on!



davon die meisten wieder geschlossen, weil unmengen an leuten connecten wollen....


----------



## Provieh (15. April 2009)

FROSTWOLF SOLL ON!


----------



## illdas (15. April 2009)

FESTUNG DER STÜRME IST AUSLASTUNGS EMPFOHLEN LOS ALLE RAUF DA!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## P-bibi (15. April 2009)

Maaaan Destromath soll on gehen -.-.


----------



## NWL (15. April 2009)

Bei den En Servern siehts nicht anders aus .
Nur dort sind mehr online  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angelsilver (15. April 2009)

omg echt lustig hier zu lesen - mimimi komm nich rein mimimi will spielen

wie wärs einfach mal was anderes machen und halt 1-2 stunden später wieder reinschauen?

gibt ja ausser wow und blizz nix anderes im inet xD


----------



## Mofeist (15. April 2009)

auf shattrath 300 leute+ im startgebiet der menschen xD


----------



## illdas (15. April 2009)

FESTUNG DER STÜRME IST AUSLASTUNGS EMPFOHLEN LOS ALLE RAUF DA!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alisamixi (15. April 2009)

Richtig lustig ist es wenn man auf die Serverliste guckt und sich dabei http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9FF43jWtiU reinzieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Voll die Dramatik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (15. April 2009)

LOL, mein Server is up, ich will mich einloggen und scheinbar ist gestern Nacht meine GC ausgelaufen, naja ich fahr jetzt erstma nach MM


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. April 2009)

nrg schrieb:


> Es ist doch wohl klar das die Server abschmieren wenn jeder Suchtie auf den erstbesten Server anspringt der on kommt. Da kann Blizz doch nichts dafür.



Und wenn irgendwo konzertkarten für deine Lieblingsband verkauft werden gehst du auch erst morgen hin und kaufst sie und nicht heute gleich oder?


----------



## illdas (15. April 2009)

FESTUNG DER STÜRME IST AUSLASTUNGS EMPFOHLEN LOS ALLE RAUF DA!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

naja die server haben jetzt ne stunde zeit um stabil zu laufen dan bin ich zufrieden^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

wie herrlich die ganzen trottel killen die server hr hr

bis die welle mal vorbei ist, ist es 16 uhr und ich mach mit bei dem flooden xDDD


----------



## RedDevil96 (15. April 2009)

Genker schrieb:


> jo es werden immer mehr *freu*
> hoff kommt arygos gleich^^



jo , go Arygos , go ....


----------



## Mofeist (15. April 2009)

festung ist versch.^^


----------



## NWL (15. April 2009)

illdas schrieb:


> FESTUNG DER STÜRME IST AUSLASTUNGS EMPFOHLEN LOS ALLE RAUF DA!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haha jetzt isser verschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leax (15. April 2009)

geil alle add-ons veraltet XD

blackhand komm on >.<


----------



## Garruk (15. April 2009)

!


----------



## Korgor (15. April 2009)

Need Crack'jin (Krag'jin) oder Echsenkessel !


----------



## Winara (15. April 2009)

WO seht ihr eigentlich die Server? Ob On oder nicht On? Doch nicht auf der WoW-Seite?


----------



## Alisamixi (15. April 2009)

nazjatar und blutelftwink machen und mit 200 leuten feiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (15. April 2009)

wie geil xD ungoro eben on gekommen belastung niedrig. 1min mittel 1min voll bäm verschl. xD


----------



## NWL (15. April 2009)

illdas schrieb:


> FESTUNG DER STÜRME IST AUSLASTUNGS EMPFOHLEN LOS ALLE RAUF DA!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haha jetzt isser verschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alisamixi (15. April 2009)

In der Realmliste!


GO NACHTWACHE!!


----------



## NWL (15. April 2009)

illdas schrieb:


> FESTUNG DER STÜRME IST AUSLASTUNGS EMPFOHLEN LOS ALLE RAUF DA!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haha jetzt isser verschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

wie herrlich die ganzen trottel killen die server hr hr

bis die welle mal vorbei ist, ist es 16 uhr und ich mach mit bei dem flooden xDDD


----------



## Topperharly (15. April 2009)

*FROHES 3.1 EUCH ALLEN!!!!*


----------



## Mozee (15. April 2009)

Arygos immer noch nicht on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alisamixi (15. April 2009)

Nachtwache, wo bleibst du nur?


----------



## TheEwanie (15. April 2009)

GOGO DIE ALDOR!!!!!DU SCHAFST DAS!!!


----------



## ipercoop (15. April 2009)

hahaa shattrath hogger raid xD


----------



## Alisamixi (15. April 2009)

Forscherliga ist abgekackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winara (15. April 2009)

Verdammt wo seht ihr das? Weils Anmelden nicht geht? Die Statusseite von WoW selbst kanns nicht sein.


----------



## Rhóran (15. April 2009)

nefarian auch negativ -.-


----------



## Kizna (15. April 2009)

Need Teil am Schlüssel, das anfängt zu blinken wenn mein Server on geht, das wäre was.


----------



## Yoh (15. April 2009)

Echtma wo bleibt Nachtwache!!!^^


----------



## Nachto (15. April 2009)

lol... geil alle realms verschlossen, schule ist wohl ende ^^


----------



## Burninghaze (15. April 2009)

gogo Thrall^^


----------



## elrazzor (15. April 2009)

Und hier der Beweis das der Mensch nicht vom Affen sondern eher von der Schmeißfliege abstammt: Versucht mal nen gammliges Stück Fleisch zwischen die zu werfen das Verhalten wird euch bekannt vorkommen^^


----------



## Raz0rblador (15. April 2009)

jemand von euch auf dem server Mannoroth und allianz? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (15. April 2009)

grad alle verschlossen


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. April 2009)

alle server verschlossen ^^ nice


----------



## Lokibu (15. April 2009)

Jetzt sind alle verschlossen.


----------



## Der Germane (15. April 2009)

Auf gut glück auf nen server geklickt Wartschlange : 26.342 o.O


----------



## jolt (15. April 2009)

Trauen die sich jetzt nicht Frostwolf hoch zu fahren? -.-
gogogo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winara (15. April 2009)

Surrrrrrr


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

WTF, ich sag doch bis Ysera da ist, haben wir 17.00 bin dann fürs erste weg, schaue später nochmal rein, wird nix xD zerstört doch sowieso nur alle Server, mitleid an Blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Choji91 (15. April 2009)

Armer Forscherliga Realm xD


----------



## Alisamixi (15. April 2009)

NACHTWACHE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und wobleiben die neuen Server ?


----------



## Mozee (15. April 2009)

Living 4 arygos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

ich glaub es war eine schlechte idee den patch in den ferien raus zu bringen^^


----------



## Provieh (15. April 2009)

neue realms on gogo _*THRALL*_


----------



## napster0815 (15. April 2009)

Ich musste mich jetzt auch einmal anmelden... 

Ich betrachte diese Schauspielkomödie schon seit bestimmt 40 Seiten... (Hab nichts besseres zu tun auf der Arbeit... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Aber die Suchtis hier sind schon hart. Und dabei kapieren die null. Beschweren sich das die Server wieder off gehen und nichts geht. Anstatt einfach ma ne halbe - stunde zu warten bis die Server sich aufgebaut haben, neeeee. Gleich voll drauf, sodass die Server direkt wieder abkacken und alles dreimal länger dauert als wenn se einfach ma warten würden... 
Das ist doch nicht mehr normal. 

Sorry, aber das musste jetzt ma sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (15. April 2009)

jetzt kommen seh wieder


----------



## Crackmack (15. April 2009)

oha n vortschritt man kanns chon  runterscrolln o.O


----------



## Sony24 (15. April 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Und wenn irgendwo konzertkarten für deine Lieblingsband verkauft werden gehst du auch erst morgen hin und kaufst sie und nicht heute gleich oder?




Das aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach nicht. Aber ich steh dann auch nicht im kartenverkauf und schrei: Die trottln wollen alle auf´s selbe Konzert, wartet doch ein paar stunden!

Ausserdem viel besser als das gejammere hier ist Wow grad sicher nicht^^


----------



## Keksemacher (15. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich glaub es war eine schlechte idee den patch in den ferien raus zu bringen^^


Das war doch geplant.
Blizzard wollte den Patch erst nächste Woche rausbringen.
Dann kam aber einem die Idee ey es sind doch Ferien da packen wir den Patch jetzt rauf und die crashen eine ganze Woche lang unsere Server.


----------



## Nachto (15. April 2009)

Dalvengyr ist seit paar Minütchen auch On, alle drauf stürzen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


P.s Lasst Frostmourne in ruhe wenna on kommt ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. April 2009)

aber nicht nur die wowserver heulen, auch die buffedserver -.-


----------



## TheEwanie (15. April 2009)

aber die server auf denen ich spiel sind offline


----------



## Kite-X (15. April 2009)

Realpool blutdurst gogogo Frostmourne


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. April 2009)

Und bei Buffed hängt es auch.

Und wieso posen die ersten Schonwieder mit Firstkills


----------



## Genker (15. April 2009)

Mozee schrieb:


> Arygos immer noch nicht on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo leider...
mach dir aber nix draus, ist glaub net der einzigste


----------



## Burninggnome (15. April 2009)

Vek'Lor is off ^^


----------



## Mongo3 (15. April 2009)

Raz0rblador schrieb:


> jemand von euch auf dem server Mannoroth und allianz?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*ich wetter unser server ist wieder iener der letzten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Burninggnome (15. April 2009)

Loginserver auch down ?


----------



## Crackmack (15. April 2009)

giev frostmourne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowing (15. April 2009)

WO IS AEGWYNN?????????????????

WTF BLIZZ SCHEIß NICH REIN


----------



## Korgor (15. April 2009)

<<<<<<<<<<<Anmeldungsstopp>>>>>>>>>>>

----------------!!! Keine Server betreten !!!---------------

<<<<<<<<<<<Anmeldungsstopp>>>>>>>>>>>

*Für 5 Minuten

Wird eh nix bringen...


----------



## RedDevil96 (15. April 2009)

verdammt ... von Arygos bis jetzt keine spur -.-***


----------



## Choji91 (15. April 2009)

Alle off xDD


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. April 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Und bei Buffed hängt es auch.
> 
> Und wieso posen die ersten Schonwieder mit Firstkills



wahrscheinlich weil sie die ersten waren die den entsprechenden boss gelegt haben....

Ihr gutes recht oder? Würdest auch damit posen wenn du den "world first" gelandet hättest sei es im spiel oder in der Wissenschaft oder was weiß ich


----------



## Ygdrasil (15. April 2009)

LOL MEGALOL!

Malorne ist auch noch nicht on! Steht noch net mal in der Liste! Dann werden Server empfohlen die gerade geschlossen wurden. 
Das beste ist aber der Spruch das man bei Problemen ins Gamemaster-Forum von Blizz schauen soll. Nur das ist wegen Überlastung abgeraucht! Wo hosten die bei 1und1? Ein PowerPaket für 3,99 Euro?

LOL Peinlich sowas!


----------



## TheEwanie (15. April 2009)

todeswache is on


----------



## Raz0rblador (15. April 2009)

Mongo3 schrieb:


> Jo hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jo leider.. xD
sag ma dein char namen^^   ich bin Nathressa^^  Mensch Schurkin lvl 80 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachto (15. April 2009)

Ihr wollt mich jetzt nur mit Frostmourne ärgern ^^

need dual-spec ^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. April 2009)

Wer will mit Wetten das

A) es noch sehr lange dauert
 nächste Woche 3.1a kommt
C) der Patch zurückgenommen wird weil zuviele Bugs


----------



## Shizo. (15. April 2009)

Wo ist Malygos?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sony24 (15. April 2009)

napster0815 schrieb:


> Ich musste mich jetzt auch einmal anmelden...
> 
> Ich betrachte diese Schauspielkomödie schon seit bestimmt 40 Seiten... (Hab nichts besseres zu tun auf der Arbeit...
> 
> ...



Ich glaub das die meisten hier denken, WOW sei ihr RL.
Deswegen können sie es nicht erwarten ans farmen zu gehen.....von irgendwas muss man ja leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder sie wollen einfach nur ingame auf die Patchprobleme und die möglichen ursachen aufmerksam machen, um sich dann wichtig zu fühlen

Manchen ist es aber auch einfach nur wichtig, mit ihren seltenen flugmounts am landepltaz stundenlang zu posen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (15. April 2009)

Wo ist Malygos?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnauzze (15. April 2009)

Naja, das wird wohl noch ein bisschen dauern


----------



## Cradle01 (15. April 2009)

Ist doch immer wieder bei den großen Patches oder Addons das selbe aber lustig ist das schon wenn die Server nach dem andrang abkacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mozee (15. April 2009)

Maybe haben sie arygos einfach mal gelöscht dachten der server ist unötig^^


----------



## Topperharly (15. April 2009)

todeswache ist on, ich komme!

nochmal, FROHES 3.1 AN ALLE, auch an die ally´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Conex1 (15. April 2009)

Sie sollten endlich Frostwolf online machen und da alle Kapazitäten drauf hauen. Dann stürzen sich alle auf Frostwolf und im Schatten dieser sich auf Frostwolf stüzenden Meute können sie alle anderen Server fix hochfahren....


----------



## jeef (15. April 2009)

selbst schuld wenn ihr jetzt spielen müsst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vor 23uhr log ich mich garnicht erst ein


----------



## Hiiragi (15. April 2009)

haha Forschalieger wieder Down XD zum X mal ^^

und rieß gleich 10 Stück mit wie *g*

naja Der Mithrilorden is mal wieder letzter XD unser kleines Sorgenkind


----------



## Mongo3 (15. April 2009)

Raz0rblador schrieb:


> jo leider.. xD
> sag ma dein char namen^^   ich bin Nathressa^^  Mensch Schurkin lvl 80
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dudubaum lvl80 Druide (Baum^^)


----------



## Provieh (15. April 2009)

FROSTWOLF SOLL ONNLIIINNE!"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. April 2009)

Shizo. schrieb:


> Wo ist Malygos?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Müßte sich ab heute wieder in seiner Sphäre oberhalb des Occulus befinden sofern wir in nicht in das Obsidiansanktum gepackt haben


----------



## TheEwanie (15. April 2009)

Shizo. schrieb:


> Wo ist Malygos?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau wo ist der?,spielst auch da?


----------



## Hjeld (15. April 2009)

also aegwynn is immer der letzte server der on geht :/

aber wenn alle immer direkt 1 server connecten der grad on geht wird das nie was


----------



## Alisamixi (15. April 2009)

Nachtwache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RosaTauchadin (15. April 2009)

Lordaeron auch noch nich da*schnief*


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

malygos ist auch ein server^^


also hört bitte auf euch einzuloggen leute bringt nicht

und ich will in etwa 40 min wow spielen also beruhigt euch^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. April 2009)

Ygdrasil schrieb:


> LOL MEGALOL!
> 
> Malorne ist auch noch nicht on! Steht noch net mal in der Liste! Dann werden Server empfohlen die gerade geschlossen wurden.
> Das beste ist aber der Spruch das man bei Problemen ins Gamemaster-Forum von Blizz schauen soll. Nur das ist wegen Überlastung abgeraucht! Wo hosten die bei 1und1? Ein PowerPaket für 3,99 Euro?
> ...



haha du idiot..

Sollen die dafür, dass 1-2x im jahr so ein riesen ansturm stattfindet für jeden spieler nen eigenen server aufstellen?

LOL Peinlich sowas!


----------



## Drdestructor (15. April 2009)

Frostwolf Soll online kommen !!!


----------



## Lluviana (15. April 2009)

-Waiting for Alleria- xD
Gogo Todbringer geh on  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alisamixi (15. April 2009)

Neuer Serverschwall, bald ist hoffentlich Nightwache da :>


----------



## Genker (15. April 2009)

hmm bin erstmal ne weile afk....
das mit arygos wird wohlnoch etwas dauern


----------



## P-bibi (15. April 2009)

Wuhu Destro ist on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (15. April 2009)

nein add-ons sind veraltet kack man


----------



## Descartes (15. April 2009)

Da will man eine Propaganta gegen killerspiele sehen und man freud sich auf fehler und schlecht
recherchierten Pressetum und was ist? schmiert mir das internet ab....

Naja was sagt uns das? auch Router haben geschmack...


So Ysera immernoch down :-(


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. April 2009)

ich saug mir lieber mal die neueste folge von Fringe ( fanboy ^^ ) und warte


----------



## Well! (15. April 2009)

Juhu Destromath da ...
*Ladebildschirm anstarr* ... ... ... ... ... ... ... [Ihre Verbindung zum Server wurde unterbrochen.]
*ausm Fenster brech* GIB MIR WOW o.O ><


----------



## Manitu2007 (15. April 2009)

wie geil hab gerade nen hogger raid hinter mir sogar die franzosen sind auf unseren servern aus langer weile^^

hogger lag nach 1 min 
bei 40 lvl 1 chars


----------



## Choji91 (15. April 2009)

Ich spühre es...Die Todeskrallen-Realm kommt!


----------



## Genker (15. April 2009)

aaaaaaaarygos ist da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


cucu


----------



## Mozee (15. April 2009)

ARYGOS ON


----------



## Provieh (15. April 2009)

FROSTWOLF


----------



## Conex1 (15. April 2009)

Vielleicht solltet ihr nicht alle sinnfreier Weise auf Server stürmen und euch neue lvl 1 Chars erstellen und damit den Loginserver verstopfen. Diese Geschichte verlangsamt den ganzen Prozess nur noch.
Wenn ihr also auf euren Server wollt, einfach abwarten und nix tuen, außer eventuell Tee trinken. Aber wenn ihr da die Server andauernd zum Abstürzen bringt, verlängert es die angelegenheit --.--


----------



## phexus (15. April 2009)

Genker schrieb:


> aaaaaaaarygos ist da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


kacke hier, noch über 2 Stunden arbeiten.. krieg auch nie mal frei..


----------



## Sony24 (15. April 2009)

Mongo3 schrieb:


> Dudubaum lvl80 Druide (Baum^^)



sehr originell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Provieh (15. April 2009)

Conex1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltet ihr nicht alle sinnfreier Weise auf Server stürmen und euch neue lvl 1 Chars erstellen und damit den Loginserver verstopfen. Diese Geschichte verlangsamt den ganzen Prozess nur noch.
> Wenn ihr also auf euren Server wollt, einfach abwarten und nix tuen, außer eventuell Tee trinken. Aber wenn ihr da die Server andauernd zum Abstürzen bringt, verlängert es die angelegenheit --.--



trotzdem lustig ^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. April 2009)

Weiß jemand ob es ein "Server first dual-spec" gibt?


----------



## jolt (15. April 2009)

Provieh schrieb:


> FROSTWOLF



ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (15. April 2009)

Die aldor is da


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

ich nehme nicht an lol^^


----------



## Conex1 (15. April 2009)

Provieh schrieb:


> ABER DIE GESCHICHTE IST MEGA GEIL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ansichtssache....


----------



## Luciferas (15. April 2009)

ich will meinen server jetzt haben!


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

Ysera immer noch nicht on !


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. April 2009)

rofl 

so langweilig wieso schaffens die Amis u wir nicht

bekommt blizz eigentlich ein Konjunkturpaket


----------



## Deathscar (15. April 2009)

Warum ist an jedem Inhalts-Patch-Tag Gorgonnash einer der letzten server der on geht, es ist viertel vor vier verdammt -.-


Wait
Wait 
Wait 
Wait
Wait 
Wait 
Wait
Wait 
Wait 
Wait
Wait 
Wait 
Wait
Wait 
Wait 
Boring
Wait
Wait 
Wait
DEATH


----------



## DaBlackbird (15. April 2009)

Mal'Ganis ist auch noch nicht on :<


----------



## DaBlackbird (15. April 2009)

Ups :> Doppelpost sry ^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. April 2009)

lasst uns ein Spiel machen 


setzte 20g das um 17 Uhr noch nicht alle server on sind


----------



## Luciferas (15. April 2009)

gilneas dauert auch immer ewig


----------



## Stoffii (15. April 2009)

wo bleibt denn khaz goroth =((


----------



## DaBlackbird (15. April 2009)

sogar frostwolf ist auch noch off xD


----------



## Mighty_Gamer (15. April 2009)

Onyxia soll endlich On kommen.

So ein Mist.Ich will endlich zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

tweety ich halte mit 25g dagegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alisamixi (15. April 2009)

*NACHTWACHE, WO BLEIBST DU???*


----------



## Burninggnome (15. April 2009)

Informationsaustausch...

*IS BLACKMOORE SCHON ON !?
*


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. April 2009)

DaBlackbird schrieb:


> Mal'Ganis ist auch noch nicht on :<




DAS GEHT JA MAL'GANIS! (bitte lachen wenn verstanden..)


----------



## Loratius (15. April 2009)

Kult der Verdammten auch off,
wird wohl auch wieder (wie immer) einer der letzten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Conex1 (15. April 2009)

Waiting for Blutdurst
Mal'Ganis?!?!?!?!
Koooommm putt putt putt....
/huhn
Kooooooommmm Mal'Ganis komm komm...


----------



## nrg (15. April 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Und wenn irgendwo konzertkarten für deine Lieblingsband verkauft werden gehst du auch erst morgen hin und kaufst sie und nicht heute gleich oder?



Diese Karten kann ich wenn es hochkommt einmal in 5 Jahren kaufen, WoW kann man dann doch etwas öfter spielen.


----------



## Vizard (15. April 2009)

Boah kommt mal klar leute .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich guck mir jetzt erstmal die neue Bleach EP an und nach den 25 minuten guck ich nochmal wie es aussieht mit den servern. 

MfG Vizard


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> tweety ich halte mit 25g dagegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




u was ist dein tip

schon gemerkt es werden es die Server mit geringer u mittlerer Auslastung hoch gefahren


----------



## Luciferas (15. April 2009)

Burninggnome schrieb:


> Informationsaustausch...
> 
> *IS BLACKMOORE SCHON ON !?
> *


nein


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

ich geh ma nachhause

bis heut abend ^^


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

/bet 500Gold das Ysera for 17:00 nicht on ist!


----------



## Conex1 (15. April 2009)

Frostwolf is on... Mal'Ganis kann nicht mehr weit sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. April 2009)

Vizard schrieb:


> Boah kommt mal klar leute ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jupp, Fringe is auch grad fertig geworden mit runterladen ^^ biba


----------



## phexus (15. April 2009)

Noch jemand vom Abyssischen Rat hier? Isser on?


----------



## Ygdrasil (15. April 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> haha du idiot..
> 
> Sollen die dafür, dass 1-2x im jahr so ein riesen ansturm stattfindet für jeden spieler nen eigenen server aufstellen?
> 
> LOL Peinlich sowas!



Ja, du bist echt peinlich, zeigt deine Ausdrucksweise mit Beleidigungen! Aber es sind ja noch Ferien! Obwohl, selbst Kiddies sind besser erzogen als du es anscheinend bist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu deiner Information, wer keine Ahnung von Technik und Load-Balancing hat sollte einfach den Nuhr machen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vor den Realms stehen zentrale Anmeldeserver und die verteilen die Last. Und jeder Realm besteht schon aus mehreren Servern oder meinste Blizzard unterhält nur 15 Server? Und wenn die Serverfarm nicht mit dem Ansturm klar kommt dann ist für ein Unternehmen, das sein Geld mit ONLINE-Rollenspielen verdient mehr als peinlich! Es scheint eher so zu sein das ein strukturelles Problem vorhanden ist. Das zeigt auch die Tatsache das schon vor dem Update viele über Verbindungsabbrüche klagten.

Übrigens gehört Blizzard nicht zu den Top-Ten der meist besuchten Seiten, daher verwundert es doch das selbst die HP & Foren, die ja "regelmässig" gewartet werden, abrauchen. 

Aber du bist der Held! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. April 2009)

Zahlungsanforderungen bitte an den Goldverkäufer eures Vertrauens auf eurem Realm die machen Nasse immo


----------



## Alisamixi (15. April 2009)

nachtwache da, cu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Provieh (15. April 2009)

DaBlackbird schrieb:


> sogar frostwolf ist auch noch off xD



ne is on


----------



## SternumVitea (15. April 2009)

kann mir wer bei einer Ferndiagnose helfen? Meine Freundin sitzt zu Hause und versucht in Krag'jin einzuloggen, ist der noch down? 
Sitze noch im Büro und will doch nur beruhigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. April 2009)

Ygdrasil schrieb:


> Ja, du bist echt peinlich, zeigt deine Ausdrucksweise mit Beleidigungen! Aber es sind ja noch Ferien! Obwohl, selbst Kiddies sind besser erzogen als du es anscheinend bist!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mir sind die ferien eh egal weil ich bin ein asozialer arbeitsloser der von deinen Steuern lebt


----------



## Conex1 (15. April 2009)

Wer wartet hier alles auf Mal'Ganis?


----------



## Eltin (15. April 2009)

Nur Realmpool Verderbnis fehlt WIE IMMER


----------



## hypr (15. April 2009)

-Krag'jin noch down


----------



## Burninggnome (15. April 2009)

Blackmmoore on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 cucu


----------



## hypr (15. April 2009)

warte auf malganis


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. April 2009)

SternumVitea schrieb:


> kann mir wer bei einer Ferndiagnose helfen? Meine Freundin sitzt zu Hause und versucht in Krag'jin einzuloggen, ist der noch down?
> Sitze noch im Büro und will doch nur beruhigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jop is noch down


----------



## Freelancer (15. April 2009)

Eltin schrieb:


> Nur Realmpool Verderbnis fehlt WIE IMMER




jo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (15. April 2009)

Warum ist die suchmaschine "Neue Beitraege" offline???


----------



## Dark evangel (15. April 2009)

von wo wedern die server geladen a oder z???
Alleria ist imme rnoch nit on


----------



## Choji91 (15. April 2009)

Weis jmd welche Realms noch fehlen? Bzw wie viele?


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. April 2009)

Dark schrieb:


> von wo wedern die server geladen a oder z???



Ich glaub das geht realmpool-weise


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

jenach standort des servers


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. April 2009)

kanns sein, dass jetzt auch buffed wieder nen bisschen mehr flutscht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. April 2009)

ne die werde nach der Auslastung gestartet gering ausgelastete Server First dann mittel dann Hoch dann volle 

warum weil man vorher die Belastbarkeit testen will


----------



## Krisocka (15. April 2009)

Eltin schrieb:


> Nur Realmpool Verderbnis fehlt WIE IMMER






Dark schrieb:


> von wo wedern die server geladen a oder z???




Ne, das wird ausgewürfelt und Gilneas hatte ne 1 -.-
Naja, kann ich mir noch ein paar Folgen One Piece reinziehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. April 2009)

ganz raserei fehlt der realmpool hockt aber in frankreich die brauchen immer länger^^


----------



## HappyChaos (15. April 2009)

todeskrallen seit ner stunde noch net da...


----------



## Descartes (15. April 2009)

Dark schrieb:


> von wo wedern die server geladen a oder z???


Da sitzten 13 junge frauen und 13 männer im kreis jeder bekommt ein buchtsaben und
wer beim strippokern verliert dessen server mit den buchstabe wird hochgefahren....

/ironie off

Man so schlimm bin ja nichtmal ich, das ich alle 5sek auf die serverliste schau


----------



## Der Germane (15. April 2009)

So weit ich das sehe fehlt auch Blutwurst äh...durst -.-

oder nur Proudmoore ^^


----------



## DANYDEDR (15. April 2009)

Kil'Jaeden lässt auch ma wieder auf sich warten ...

Macht hinneee





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SternumVitea (15. April 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Jop is noch down




1K Dank ... gibt imaginere Ehrenpunkte


----------



## Luciferas (15. April 2009)

Krisocka schrieb:


> Ne, das wird ausgewürfelt und Gilneas hatte ne 1 -.-
> Naja, kann ich mir noch ein paar Folgen One Piece reinziehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


natürlich wie immer


----------



## Thalonclaw (15. April 2009)

Hmmm,
das erinnert mich an die Eröffnung des ersten Saturn-Marktes in Istanbul.
Da wollten 1000 Menschen auch zur selben Zeit durch eine Tür und haben sich beschwert, dass es nicht klappt^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. April 2009)

ich dachte immer das sind die Seekühe wie in der einen Southparkfolge


----------



## hypr (15. April 2009)

mal gnis on cya


----------



## Stoffii (15. April 2009)

is schon da @danydedr


----------



## LordNero (15. April 2009)

Baelgun ist wie heute immer einer der letzten =(


----------



## Scrow (15. April 2009)

Wenn ihr so weiter macht wird die 1800 heute noch gepackt ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. April 2009)

Seht es Positiv gibt wieder einen Tag geschenkt


----------



## Mongo3 (15. April 2009)

mal'ganis ist on das heißt mannoroth kommt auch jeden moment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Choji91 (15. April 2009)

Todeskrallen sind da, machts gut!


----------



## xDarKy (15. April 2009)

Wie Rexxar auf sich warten lässt *seufz*


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

Ysera on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 cya leute


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. April 2009)

Neue Aufgabe knackt die 1,8k Seiten


----------



## Descartes (15. April 2009)

Emereld schrieb:


> YSEARA IS DA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hey wollt ich gerade schreiben, aber ohne caps und schreibfehler ;p


----------



## Dark evangel (15. April 2009)

die sollen anmachen


----------



## DANYDEDR (15. April 2009)

Stoffii schrieb:


> is schon da @danydedr




Yo, nach meiner Drohung ja ^^
Aber häng noch im Ladebalken rum ^^


----------



## Duciducduc (15. April 2009)

gogo ab 2k seiten gibs nen anchievement für alle xD


----------



## Lluviana (15. April 2009)

Welcher Server fehlt noch? Genau, Alleria xD
-putt putt putt-


----------



## Stoffii (15. April 2009)

DANYDEDR schrieb:


> Kil'Jaeden lässt auch ma wieder auf sich warten ...
> 
> Macht hinneee
> 
> ...






DANYDEDR schrieb:


> Yo, nach meiner Drohung ja ^^
> Aber häng noch im Ladebalken rum ^^




dafür khaz goroth noch immer net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark evangel (15. April 2009)

ja. nur ich bekomme enzugs erscheinungen *zitter*


----------



## Muza (15. April 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> *FROHES 3.1 EUCH ALLEN!!!!*






Sakuse schrieb:


> Ysera on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


was ist mit den 500 gold die du gewettet hast das YSERA bis 17 uhr nich on ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raz0rblador (15. April 2009)

mannoroth is immernoch offline!  immer der server der als einer der letzten on kommt >:


----------



## Luciferas (15. April 2009)

wtf gilneas komm on^^


----------



## Hellfire1337 (15. April 2009)

was todeskrallen sind schon da?? mist verdammter, ich lad noch am f***** patch


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. April 2009)

das heißt doch Kaputt 

Baelgun aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Anoriell (15. April 2009)

Will endlich meinen Lothar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Kanye~ (15. April 2009)

Muuhhh...

Bealgun immer noch nich da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Dann hau ich ab hoffe es gibt ein zusatz Tag ! 


Bye Bye  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark evangel (15. April 2009)

Lluviana schrieb:


> Welcher Server fehlt noch? Genau, Alleria xD
> -putt putt putt-


klappe^^sagt bescheid wenn alleria on ist


----------



## LordNero (15. April 2009)

Man alle können schon zum Tunier ich will auch ;(
Sicas ich brauche dich, komm schon Baelgun.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. April 2009)

Wer das wettgold hat soll sich am besten an nen GM wenden o der Goldverkäufer des Vertrauens 

bekommen die Farmchars eigentlich Kurzarbeit wenn die Server down sind


----------



## Minakos (15. April 2009)

Gebt uns Mannoroth wieder!!!


----------



## Dark evangel (15. April 2009)

ja. aber erst alleria


----------



## Anoriell (15. April 2009)

Hehe, ne gute Frage^^


----------



## Dark2Devil (15. April 2009)

ich muss noch auf arbeit gimpen -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lavandra (15. April 2009)

mimimi Lothar wieder einer der Letzten Server -.- 

Also welche fehlen nu noch? Lothar, Baelgun und Alleria?!


----------



## Lluviana (15. April 2009)

Ich geh dann mal auf Alleria zocken - wenn mein wow will ^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. April 2009)

Hmm geht das Vorschlagsforum wieder 

Vote for Golderstattung wegen eines Verdienstausfalls am Patchday für unsere armen Farmbots


----------



## Dark evangel (15. April 2009)

Alleria on. over and out


----------



## Ledas (15. April 2009)

so langsam könnte Kargath auch mal on kommen, will noch ein bissel questen bevor der Raid beginnt^^


----------



## LordNero (15. April 2009)

*Baelgun ist da!!* =))


----------



## Elito (15. April 2009)

Anoriell schrieb:


> Will endlich meinen Lothar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ICH AUCH T.T


----------



## Dr.U. (15. April 2009)

Kargath fehlt auch noch.


----------



## Vercon (15. April 2009)

Anoriell schrieb:


> Will endlich meinen Lothar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das klingt bissl komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



b²T!

KHAAAAZ! Neeed!


----------



## Anoriell (15. April 2009)

Lavandra schrieb:


> mimimi Lothar wieder einer der Letzten Server -.-
> 
> Also welche fehlen nu noch? Lothar, Baelgun und Alleria?!



Also Lothar auf jeden.... Arrrrrrrrrrrrggghhh


----------



## Aeonflu-X (15. April 2009)

Was ist mit dem Zirkel los..


----------



## Anoriell (15. April 2009)

Lothar is da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damoriana (15. April 2009)

Ledas schrieb:


> so langsam könnte Kargath auch mal on kommen, will noch ein bissel questen bevor der Raid beginnt^^



Dito



aaahhhh er ist daaaaa :-)


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. April 2009)

Thx Lord Nero 

baba u mögen die Server mit euch sein


----------



## Randor2 (15. April 2009)

Sagt mal kommt irgendwer auf Dun'Morogh?
Der Server is zwar da aber das einloggen klappt nicht...
Die anderen die da sind gehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (15. April 2009)

Krag'jin is auch da
aber ich geh net rein das tue ich mir dann doch lieber erst nacher an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark evangel (15. April 2009)

wie hesit eigendlich das addon questhelper in der addon liste??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sakuse (15. April 2009)

Na super, und down war Ysera auch wieedr T_____T


----------



## Kazanta (15. April 2009)

Warum is Ysera als einzigstes down -..........-


----------



## Damoriana (15. April 2009)

Kargath ist auch wieder futsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ledas (15. April 2009)

fuu immer das gleiche mit kargath


----------



## Giefepixs (15. April 2009)

Lothar auch ...-.- GIEF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elcrian (15. April 2009)

Malygos spontan abgestürzt (ohne Warnung), keine Quests die nicht orange/rot sind und Carbonite funkt auch nichtmehr richtig... 1A.


----------



## Stoffii (15. April 2009)

khaz goroth hat sich auch verabschiedet. es ist da gestanden  [Server Neu Start 15:00] plötzlich flutsch


----------



## Descartes (15. April 2009)

Sakuse schrieb:


> Na super, und down war Ysera auch wieedr T_____T



Warum hab ich ips error wenn ich antworten will -.-

Und jo ysera ist wieder down... bzw immernoch (dank verspätung und ladezeiten)

Armory ist zwar vom technischen überarbeitet wurden aber immernoch nicht aktuell von den charakterdaten her.

Wenigsten hatte ich jetzt zeit addons neu zu laden, als ob ich vorhin keine zeit hatte >.>


----------



## Giefepixs (15. April 2009)

khaz goroth hat sich auch verabschiedet. es ist da gestanden [Server Neu Start 15:00] plötzlich flutsch 

Exakt so wars auf Lothar auch^^ naja, standen grad vor dem neuen boss in tw -.-^^


----------



## Kazanta (15. April 2009)

Mal was zum abreagieren: Bäm Lee und so ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronny799 (15. April 2009)

khaz goroth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich wollt doch nur meine Talente verteilen.
Mach ich mir halt nen Mukefuk


----------



## Stoffii (15. April 2009)

17:30 bis 18:30 wartungssarbeiten!!

Gilneas, Kargath, Khaz goroth, lothar, malygos, rexxar, ysera


----------



## Descartes (15. April 2009)

Stoffii schrieb:


> 17:30 bis 18:30 wartungssarbeiten!!
> 
> Gilneas, Kargath, Khaz goroth, lothar, malygos, rexxar, ysera



Mhh nur ein wort.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEWgs6YQR9A...feature=channel


----------



## Ledas (15. April 2009)

naja, dann kann man vorher ncoh schnell eine Pizza in den ofen schieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackfuture (15. April 2009)

ausgerechnet ysera dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
WTF


----------



## Kazanta (15. April 2009)

Stoffii schrieb:


> 17:30 bis 18:30 wartungssarbeiten!!
> 
> Gilneas, Kargath, Khaz goroth, lothar, malygos, rexxar, ysera



Auf 19:30 verlängert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Raziel_ (15. April 2009)

Es sind doch immer die üblichen Verdächtigen dabei:

Diese Liste besteht übrigens auch immer aus diesen Realms, wenn die wöchentlichen Wartungsarbeiten mal etwas länger dauern. Ich find es einfach schade, dass so die Realms, die wirklich Potenzial hätten ständig warten dürfen.
Klar ist das ein Mimimi-Beitrag von mir. Jedoch ein gerechtfertigter.
Dauert das Aufschalten eines Realm mal wieder länger? Wleche Realms betrifft es? Richtig, diese Liste.
Muss ein Server einen Restart erleiden? Welche Realms betrifft es? Richtig, diese Liste.
Gibts Latenz, Verbindungs oder sonstige Probleme? Welche Real.... ach egal... ihr kennt die Antwort.

Schade, schade...

Das grössere Übel dabei ist jedoch. Obwohl diese Liste länger auf ihr Einloggen warten müssen, schafft Blizzard es nicht, dass diese auch bereits von den Kinderkrankheiten befreit werden.
Soll heissen. Wenn sie schon länger an der Liste rumwerkeln, sollen sie sie auch bereits überarbeiten. Sollten nämlich die anderen Realms auch neu gestartet werden, dann steht diese Liste 'wieder' darunter und werden wieder neu gestartet, herunter gefahren, etc..

Schade, schade...


----------



## bluhme (15. April 2009)

hab bis jetzt gespielt und konnte deshalb nix schreiben :3 xD
so sah das vorhin aus, als die ersten 3 server on gingen.. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so und morgen gehts dann mit dem argentumturnier weiter ^___^ ich mag den patch. :-)


----------



## Sonsbecker (22. April 2009)

guten morgen zusammen,

dann lassen wir uns einmal überraschen, ob 11 uhr auch 11 uhr ist oder wieder eher 16 uhr.

bis dahin kaffee, croissants und brezn mit eiern für alle


(__________________________)² §§§§§§§§ &&&&&&&& 000000000


----------



## Freyen (22. April 2009)

Und wieder ist Mittwoch und der Patch wird geladen

Moinsens Leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: *wuselt zur Kaffeekanne*


----------



## Cradle01 (22. April 2009)

Moin Moin weiß vllt einer was jetzt wieder los ist schon wieder ein neuer Patch?


----------



## Bobbysir (22. April 2009)

dann auf ein neues, hoffen das es diesmal einigermaßen klappt
und nicht wieder die hältle buggy ist.
also, mein kaffee steht schon hier


----------



## Freyen (22. April 2009)

Sie fixen anscheinend Probleme in den Talentbäumen (die werden auch wieder alle zurückgesetz so wies aussieht) und andere kleine Sachen


----------



## Sonsbecker (22. April 2009)

erstaunlich, daß wieder 8 stunden wartungen geplant sind für einen patch, den ich in 54 sekunden auf dem rechner hatte - na ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobbysir (22. April 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Moin Moin weiß vllt einer was jetzt wieder los ist schon wieder ein neuer Patch?



naja, weil zu viele bugs drin waren


----------



## zenturionzi (22. April 2009)

naja spiele solange Metin2 hehe


----------



## Cradle01 (22. April 2009)

Schon wieder Talente-Punkte verteilen omg.Und ich hab mir meine Momentane Verteilung net gemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## puremorgi (22. April 2009)

SEASON 6!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (22. April 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Schon wieder Talente-Punkte verteilen omg.Und ich hab mir meine Momentane Verteilung net gemerkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hardcopy vom bildschirm - schnell aus dem arsenal gemacht ( wenn es denn geht) kann da noch helfen


----------



## zenturionzi (22. April 2009)

Bin gespannt wann endlich Aion raus kommt soll ja echt das Hammer Game werden


----------



## Sephirót15 (22. April 2009)

So Patch ist geladen ich kann beruhigt zu Schule gehen. ^^
und um 13:30 wieder zocken, bis denne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloofy (22. April 2009)

jop Moin! =)

Ich gönn mir ersma ne kippe und dann ne runde cs 1.6 =P


----------



## TonicEye (22. April 2009)

Moin zusammen,

Patchday .... na dann bin ich mal gespannt auf heut Nachmittag, wenn ich aus der Arbeit komme.

Einen schönen Tag euch noch.


----------



## Natsumee (22. April 2009)

mhm

hofe totaler wow absturz den ganzen tag^^


----------



## Qwalle (22. April 2009)

Bloofy schrieb:


> jop Moin! =)
> 
> Ich gönn mir ersma ne kippe und dann ne runde cs 1.6 =P




/sign


ich hasse es: da habe ich mal zeit zum zoggn und es ist mittwoch ^^


----------



## Xarnia (22. April 2009)

guten morgen zusamm, hab mal ne frage so am rande*gg*

ich wollt eigentlich ne visitenkarte bei buffed machn aber das geht bei mir net (bilder werden nicht angezeigt) hat jemand n rat oder weiß wie das geht?


----------



## Cradle01 (22. April 2009)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> hardcopy vom bildschirm - schnell aus dem arsenal gemacht ( wenn es denn geht) kann da noch helfen




Stimmt werde es gleich mal versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloofy (22. April 2009)

Jeder der heut vormittag bock auf cs 1.6 hat ob ESL oder Pub Whatever kann mich gerne Steam adden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Army_Freak91


----------



## Meredithe (22. April 2009)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen *Kaffe und Brötchen verteil* ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. April 2009)

Ah morgähn Grade wach geworden und nun schön mit Ner Runde hardstyle Hier sitze und warte 

tatanka_and_zany_feat._mc_dv8_-_connection!!!


----------



## Wolfi1899 (22. April 2009)

jetzt wo mein druiden twink endlich 50 ist und neue fähi bekommen hat kan ich mit dem nicht spielen D:


----------



## Qwalle (22. April 2009)

Wolfi1899 schrieb:


> jetzt wo mein druiden twink endlich 50 ist und neue fähi bekommen hat kan ich mit der nicht spielen D:




ironie der situation ^^


----------



## Ceilyn (22. April 2009)

gott bin ich noch muede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mein freund musste heute frueher raus und alleine kann ich net schlafen ; ;

erstmal kaffee kochen! ^^


----------



## Qwalle (22. April 2009)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> gott bin ich noch muede
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




bei mir isses umgedreht ^^


----------



## Daretina (22. April 2009)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> gott bin ich noch muede
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




meiner is 3 tage weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 uns zuhause gehts genau so. die katze sucht die ganze nacht das Bett nach ihm ab. die 2te katze steht vor der haustür und wartet aufihn und mein bettchen is kalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qwalle (22. April 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> meiner is 3 tage weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




fies =(



:: werde jetzt mal in die berufsschule hüpfen und mich sinnlos mit infos berieseln lassen ::

Bis später =)


----------



## pixeljedi (22. April 2009)

moin:-)

*kaffee für alle * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceilyn (22. April 2009)

hab die kuechenschlacht gewonnen, nun kommt der papierkrieg ran.. o.o 
so effiktiv war schon lange kein morgen mehr *g* 

Daretina: doofe gewohnheit :/ finds schrecklich, er musste mal fuer 14 tage weg.. die erste woche hab ich fast gar net gepennt <.<'


----------



## Nisbo (22. April 2009)

eigenartig bei mir lädt er den Patch bis ca 70% dann verschwindet das Fenster und nichts weiter passiert, die Installer.exe bleibt aber wieterhin im Hintergrund aktiv


----------



## ossi.osborne (22. April 2009)

kommt ihr schon rein ? laut realmstatus sind die server wieder online !


----------



## fabdiem (22. April 2009)

ossi.osborne schrieb:


> kommt ihr schon rein ? laut realmstatus sind die server wieder online !




also ich noch nicht

ist ja erst 9 uhr


----------



## Ceilyn (22. April 2009)

bei mir lief der patch durch ohne probleme.


----------



## Alexanya (22. April 2009)

Also ich kann auch bis 11 uhr warten meine wohung ist ja groß geung zum putzen^^

bei mir ging der patch auch ohne probleme durch 

aber ich denke bis 11 uhr warten schaffen wir auch noch ist ja nur einmal in der woche^^


----------



## Nisbo (22. April 2009)

bin jetzt ins wow-verzeichnis gegangen und habe den patch manuell gestartet jetzt ist er auch installiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (22. April 2009)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> Daretina: doofe gewohnheit :/ finds schrecklich, er musste mal fuer 14 tage weg.. die erste woche hab ich fast gar net gepennt <.<'




14 tage ^^ oje an sowas will i garnich denken xD 

toll ihr könnt alle putzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 i hab fuß putt ^^ hab nix außer den fernsehr um die zeit zu vertreiben bis besuch iwann kommt.. 
vor 11 1/2 12 brauchen wir doch an die server garnich denken ^^


----------



## Ceilyn (22. April 2009)

ach, ich hab auch kein problem damit, die zeit bis 11 uhr rum zu bekommen. steht noch genug an..
Erster Papierkrieg ist gleich fertig, dann kommen noch bewerbungssachen dazu .. danach hab ich ruhe ^^ 

wenn ich dann immer noch zu viel zeit hab.. kann ich noch die wohnung saugen, waesche waschen.. xD


----------



## Alexanya (22. April 2009)

ohe der fuß putt ist nicht gut 
wäsche machen usw mach ich nebenbei
aber ich bin auch bald fertig mit putzen^^
also hab ich dann auch nur noch warte zeit 

aber papierkrieg kann man sich auch gut mit ablenken


----------



## Alexanya (22. April 2009)

und schupp kommen schon ein paar englishe server on


----------



## manjari (22. April 2009)

Alexanya schrieb:


> und schupp kommen schon ein paar englishe server on



also vllt auch bald die deutschen.. :>


----------



## Alexanya (22. April 2009)

da sind auch ein paar schon da


----------



## manjari (22. April 2009)

hmm jo hast recht aber leider sinds die falschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weisichnich (22. April 2009)

Angeschaltet schon. Allerdings nicht erreichbar :>


----------



## Ceilyn (22. April 2009)

hab noch gar nicht geguckt, will ich auch gar net x D 
mach erstmal die bewerbungen fertig... 

mhm.. bei dem hab ich mich schon alleine bewerbung im Feb.. hat sich net gemeldet mein vermittler hats mir gestern nochmal mitgegeben und wenn ich mag soll ich nochmal eine hinschicken :> .. soll ich eine serioese schicken oder schreiben: ich hab grosse.. aehem.. augen.. und moechte ab den genannten termin anfangen zu arbeiten :> 
*ironie*


----------



## Alexanya (22. April 2009)

also bei mir sind es auch die falschen ich hab aber auf senjin kleinere chars die ich sehen konnte 
hm komisch was da los ist


----------



## Weisichnich (22. April 2009)

Na wenn das so ist schreib an PC Action.


----------



## Alexanya (22. April 2009)

geschaut schon nur mein wohnzimmer muss ja auch noch geputzt werden 
das ich mutter urlaub habe brauch ich erst in ein paar monaten wieder arbeiten
und mit hausarbeit kinder erziehung und den ganzen anderen kram bin ich auch genung beschäftigt
^^


----------



## Ceilyn (22. April 2009)

Weisichnich schrieb:


> Na wenn das so ist schreib an PC Action.



Gute idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist echt schlimm als frau im Games bereich O.o 
nie glaubt einem einer was O.o
letztes mal ueber net stunde mit nem kumpel diskutiert ueber PCs und er wollte mir einfach net glauben, dass mein PC 4 GB RAM fressen kann O.o
bis ich ihm ein screenshot gemacht hab... maenner  :>


----------



## Daretina (22. April 2009)

9.40 steuern fertig ^^ ich war zu schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber bekomm geld wieder ^^


edit: 4? ich hab 8 und nen 64 bit system xD


----------



## pixeljedi (22. April 2009)

also garrosh is on 
man sieht sich nächsten mittwoch ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (22. April 2009)

Toll, da "freut" man sich einmal an einem Mittwoch, das man "Zeit" hat und dann kommt doch kein: 12/13/14/15 Uhr von Blizzard...

Mimimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexanya (22. April 2009)

ich hab jeden tag zeit ^^ 
das hängt nicht nur an einem mittwoch ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (22. April 2009)

talente werden wieder zurückgesetzt? kann mir vllt jemand die patchnotes posten?^^ (also halt die änderungen)


----------



## Karcharoth (22. April 2009)

Moin.

Keine Ahnung ob Lordaeron schon da ist. Aber egal. Erstmal gibts nen Kaffee.

*stelltnekannekaffeeindiemitte* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renenm (22. April 2009)

Also Garrosh läuft.


----------



## Alexanya (22. April 2009)

oh die willst ned wissen (scherz)
ja die tanlete werden zurück gesetzt
noch einmal kostenlos neu skillen 

aber ich skill nur den char den ich grade spielen will^^


----------



## TheGui (22. April 2009)

OMPFG.. grad auf MMO gelesen Algalon ( den heroic super boss) kann man nur 1 Stunde pro woche tryen O_o!

- That's official, you can only fight Algalon one hour per week!!!

http://www.mmo-champion.com/
http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?page=850


----------



## Natsumee (22. April 2009)

Alexanya schrieb:


> oh die willst ned wissen (scherz)




doch doch giev 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceilyn (22. April 2009)

grml.. staendig ruft einer mit unbekannt bei mir an. egal ob festnetzt - welches inzwischen ausgesteckt ist... oder nun auch auf dem handy.. 
welcher idiot ist das bitte?! O.o handy ist eh dauer lautlos, von daher egal.. aber festnetzt den halben tag draussen zu lassen, weil ein depp fast stuendlich anruft und dauer klingeln laesst ist echt scheisse O.ô 
(steht eigentlich nirgendswo meine telenummern im netz .-.'' )


----------



## Schlumpfgermane (22. April 2009)

als obs schon so viele gilden gibt, die das können

bis es so weit is, steht es in den sternen, ob dann noch der 1h cd erhalten bleibt

ist denk ich mal wieder nur nen blocker für die großen gilden, damits bischen länger dauert um den meta erfolg zu "erringen"

kann man hat erst später schreien: "Clear!"


----------



## Natsumee (22. April 2009)

nimm halt mal ab und verfluche ihn und leg auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja ich habe einige veränderungen gelesen aber die erste ulduar nerf welle war heute


----------



## TheGui (22. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nimm halt mal ab und verfluche ihn und leg auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nerf? gestern les ich noch (Up form bla, up from blub) schaute eher nach nem buff für harmode aus!


----------



## Pussimagnet (22. April 2009)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> grml.. staendig ruft einer mit unbekannt bei mir an. egal ob festnetzt - welches inzwischen ausgesteckt ist... oder nun auch auf dem handy..



Kennst du den Trick mit der Trillerpfeife ? Der ruft nicht wieder an !


----------



## Ceilyn (22. April 2009)

Natsumee: ich nehm ab, aber wenn du nur noch klick und Besetzt-Zeichen hoerst, dann brauchst du net zu fluchen.. 
schoen ists, wenns um 6-7uhr morgens klingelt.. oder mitten in der nacht um 2 uhr O.ô und man schon am pennen ist.. :>


----------



## Anburak-G (22. April 2009)

Server on, ich verabschiee mich dann mal aus dem Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (22. April 2009)

mhm schalt das tele aus ^^


@thegui

naja hardmode vllt schwerer naja aber da stehen auch sachen wie:

klingendrachen da (protodrachen^^)  das die maulwurfmaschinen weniger oft hochkommen = weniger zwerge^^

bei der robo frau/mann was auch immer kann man die ads nun verlangsamen und so ^^

also doch auch nerfs?^^


----------



## Weisichnich (22. April 2009)

Zuluhed online. Keine Zeit mehr für Semi-real-life. cya.


----------



## zenturionzi (22. April 2009)

Bei mir hat auch son unbekannter Vollspaten angerufen das nervt bestimmt wieder mal gewonnen oder so:-(((


----------



## Aletia (22. April 2009)

*GÄHN* wer hat hier eben was von kaffee gesagt?

Ein ich-hab-urlaub-noch-fast-2-wochen-kaffee hätt ich gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (22. April 2009)

dumdi dum di dum =)


----------



## Ceilyn (22. April 2009)

tele ist ja aus ^^
aber ... es gibt halt auch mal leute die mich wirklich erreichen wollen.. und wenn dann alle teles aus sind ists auch net so dolle :>

arthas ist auch inzwischen online ^^


----------



## Xelyna (22. April 2009)

*reinschlurf*

*gähn*


*Kaffee, Redbull, Kekse, Semmerl, Kuchen auf den Tisch stell*


*gähn*


----------



## Weisichnich (22. April 2009)

Giev Redbull!

Nicht, das ich nicht sowieso schon hyperaktiv wäre...

Viel hilft viel!


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *reinschlurf*




irgendwie habe ich dich letzte woche verpasst -.-"


----------



## Xarnia (29. April 2009)

kaum schreib ich was in dem anderen thread*grml*


also guten morgn zusamm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mal ne frage wo kann ich nach lesen was heut gepatcht wurde? finde irgendwie nichts ;(


----------



## Tazmal (29. April 2009)

Xarnia schrieb:


> kaum schreib ich was in dem anderen thread*grml*
> 
> 
> also guten morgn zusamm
> ...



Moin Zusammen !

kleinere bugfixes und eine beschreibungsänderung der fähigleit exorcismus

Also nix besonderes


----------



## Xarnia (29. April 2009)

hmmm naja dann..... aber wüsst trotzdem gern wo man das nach lesen kann , auf der hp steht ja nichts-.-


----------



## Moktheshock (29. April 2009)

Xarnia schrieb:


> kaum schreib ich was in dem anderen thread*grml*
> 
> 
> also guten morgn zusamm
> ...



waren glaub nur ein paar bugfixe sowie tooltip korekturen:-)


----------



## tahlisa (29. April 2009)

Moin Moin


----------



## Outi (29. April 2009)

/push 

Und guten morgen zusammen =)


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

Xarnia schrieb:


> hmmm naja dann..... aber wüsst trotzdem gern wo man das nach lesen kann , auf der hp steht ja nichts-.-




kannst ja mal im wow forum im Allgemein dings schauen da stand letzte woche auch was sie bugfixen^^


----------



## Xarnia (29. April 2009)

männer...... ist ja schön das ihr das wisst bekomm ich auch n link?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarnia (29. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> kannst ja mal im wow forum im Allgemein dings schauen da stand letzte woche auch was sie bugfixen^^



das ist doch mal ne idee^^


----------



## fN` (29. April 2009)

Guten Morgen Mädels!


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (29. April 2009)

guten morgen alle zusammen :-)


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

Xarnia schrieb:


> das ist doch mal ne idee^^



naja hoffe nur das diesmal was steht^^


----------



## soul6 (29. April 2009)

Also mein Favorit war auf dem anderen Thread .......................

"Die Beteilung am Mittwochs-Unterricht ist viel höher als sonst!

Ziehe auch mittwochs immer das Shirt "I'm only here, because my realm is down" an wink.gif"

der war gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy


p.s.: poste mal, wo es die t-shirts gibt : die wären sicher ein verkaufsschlager  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

0. 28/04 Kommende Inhalte und Änderungen  
Überarbeitete Reittiere beim Argentumturnier 
In einem kommenden, kleineren Patch wird das Aussehen der fraktionsbezogenen Reittiere verbessert, die von den Händlern am Argentumturnierplatz erworben werden können. Sie werden das Farbschema der gewählten Fraktion besser treffen. Bereits zuvor beim Argentumturnier erworbene Reittiere werden automatisch mit den überarbeiteten Versionen ersetzt. 
Die zehn Reittiere mit dem ursprünglichen Aussehen können dann von den Händlern des Argentumturniers für 5 Siegel des Champions und 500 Gold erworben werden (Rabatt für Ruf bei der jeweiligen Fraktion wird gewährt). Um diese originalen Reittiere zu erwerben müssen Spieler entweder Mitglieder der entsprechenden Fraktion sein oder dort die Rufstufe „Ehrfürchtig“ erreicht haben. 

Der Ausrüstungsmanager kommt bald 
Richtig, er ist zurück! Sobald es in den Interfaceoptionen aktiviert wurde, wird dieses Feature Spielern ermöglichen, verschiedene Ausrüstungssets zu speichern, einfach per Tastendruck zwischen gespeicherten Sets zu wechseln und Gegenstände direkt aus dem Rucksack oder aus der Bank anzulegen (für letzteres müssen Spieler sich in einer Bank aufhalten). 

von cerunya gestern geschrieben

muahaha need ausrüstungsmanager^^


----------



## Tabuno (29. April 2009)

Da ich jetzt zur Schule muss interessiert es mich eh nicht das die Server down sind. *winke*


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

so und hier die patchdingser von Wrocas

0. 28/04 Kleiner Patch zur Fehlerbehebung  

Der Patch 3.1.1a wird voraussichtlich mit den Wartungsarbeiten am Mittwoch, den 29.04.09, aufgespielt. 

In den nächsten Tagen werden wir einen kleineren Patch aufspielen, um Fehler im Patch 3.1.1 zu beheben. Wir Nutzen diese kleinen Patches, um Dinge zu berichtigen, die nicht durch einen Hotfix behoben werden können. Die meisten Patches benötigen eine längere Testphase, bevor sie veröffentlicht werden können. Weil es sich bei diesem Problem aber ausschließlich um einen Tooltipp im Spiel-Client handelt, kann die Testphase verkürzt werden, um das Problem schnellstmöglich zu beheben. 

Seit Patch 3.1.1 kann die Paladinfähigkeit „Exorzismus“ nicht mehr auf Spieler angewandt werden, diese Änderung wird im Spiel-Client aber nicht entsprechend angezeigt. Der Patch 3.1.1a wird den Tooltipp entsprechend anpassen, so dass der richtige Text angezeigt wird. Zudem wird eine Fehlermeldung angezeigt, wenn Spieler versuchen die Fähigkeit auf andere Spieler zu wirken. 

In der Vergangenheit haben wir nicht viele derartige Patches zur Fehlerbehebung aufgespielt. Für die Zukunft planen wir diese wenn angemessen zu nutzen, um kleine Probleme schnell zu beheben, anstatt auf einen größeren Patch zu warten.


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

moin moin ihr suchtis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WAZZZZZZ UPP ?


----------



## Xarnia (29. April 2009)

joa haste super gepostet und woher has das nun?

@ausrüstung , gibt auch sowas nennt sich outfitter oder closet gnome


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

Xarnia schrieb:


> joa haste super gepostet und woher has das nun?
> 
> @ausrüstung , gibt auch sowas nennt sich outfitter oder closet gnome



da ich addons nicht mag stehe ich eher auf blizzard eigene sachen


ehm hab ich oben doch geschrieben^^

blizzard Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (29. April 2009)

es ist doch immer wieder schön zu sehen, wieviele leute immernoch mittwochs nichts besseres zutun haben als wow zu zocken.

Man soll kaum glauben das man so süchtig nach einem Spiel sein kann, ich bin froh das ich nichtmehr dazu gehöre und eher weniger aktiv in wow bin.

Mfg


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

Tazmal schrieb:


> es ist doch immer wieder schön zu sehen, wieviele leute immernoch mittwochs nichts besseres zutun haben als wow zu zocken.
> 
> Man soll kaum glauben das man so süchtig nach einem Spiel sein kann, ich bin froh das ich nichtmehr dazu gehöre und eher weniger aktiv in wow bin.
> 
> Mfg



und warum hängst du dann auch hier im fread?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarnia (29. April 2009)

hm hab im allgemeinen nur altes gefunden naja muss ich nochma richtig schaun^^


----------



## Xarnia (29. April 2009)

ah nu hab ichs auch ...sollte noch n kaffee trinken-.-


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

Ich stell mal ne Kanne Kaffee inne Mitte und ein paar Brötchen mit Wurst bzw. Marmelade (Konfitüre). 

Bedient euch!

mFg


----------



## Xarnia (29. April 2009)

oar brötchen *lächz* sind die auch frisch vom bäcker?


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> Ich stell mal ne Kanne Kaffee inne Mitte und ein paar Brötchen mit Wurst bzw. Marmelade (Konfitüre).
> 
> Bedient euch!
> 
> mFg




hallo miko


ja wurde von den blauen geschrieben also noch recht weit oben sogar eines ist sticky^^


----------



## Xarnia (29. April 2009)

sind die server on oder warum schreibt keiner mehr?Oo


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

ne die sind down glaubs^^


----------



## Xarnia (29. April 2009)

hmmm dann sind se alle eingeschlafn


----------



## Bankchar (29. April 2009)

Die gehen doch erst um 11 wieder on oder ?


----------



## Xarnia (29. April 2009)

ohje da hab ich ja wat gesagt *gg*


----------



## booooob (29. April 2009)

wie bekomm ich uvula weg?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nervt langsam scheis angina-.-)


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

booooob schrieb:


> wie bekomm ich uvula weg??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was ist uvula?^^


----------



## Xarnia (29. April 2009)

nie gehört......mal n arzt aufgesucht?


----------



## Shadowstar79 (29. April 2009)

Tazmal schrieb:


> es ist doch immer wieder schön zu sehen, wieviele leute immernoch mittwochs nichts besseres zutun haben als wow zu zocken.
> 
> Man soll kaum glauben das man so süchtig nach einem Spiel sein kann, ich bin froh das ich nichtmehr dazu gehöre und eher weniger aktiv in wow bin.
> 
> Mfg




Verstehe nicht warum manche immer so nen HIRNFURZ von sich geben müssen....


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was ist uvula?^^



das menschliche lust organ das kurz vorm absterben ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## booooob (29. April 2009)

anschwelung und verlängerung des zäpfchens.. sollte nach einem tag weg sein... habs zwar erst 2h lang und zur hälfte weg aber naja  normal ist das zäpfchen 1 centimeter lang und hat 0,4 cm durchschnitt meins hat 3 cm länge und 1,2cm durchschnitt-.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadria (29. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was ist uvula?^^



Uvula = Gaumenzäpfchen .....als das kleine Dingens das in deinem Mund runterhängt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowstar79 (29. April 2009)

booooob schrieb:


> anschwelung und verlängerung des zäpfchens.. sollte nach einem tag weg sein... habs zwar erst 2h lang und zur hälfte weg aber naja  normal ist das zäpfchen 1 centimeter lang und hat 0,4 cm durchschnitt meins hat 3 cm länge und 1,2cm durchschnitt-.-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wenn ich das mal habe , was selten ist..... nehme ich 1-2 scheiben trockenes Toast  und versuche so große stücke wie es geht zu schlucken .... das hilft mir immer wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

ich glaub ich hab die schweinegrippe ohne schweine...


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

aso^^

mhm mhm

naja keine ahnung wie schlimm das zeugs ist aber wens ja schon zurückgegangen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowstar79 (29. April 2009)

schlimm ist es nicht .. aber ein sehr unangenehmes gefühl  ^^


----------



## Thoranis (29. April 2009)

jeden Mittwoch das selbe scheiß gelabber und geschreibse :-((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## Xarnia (29. April 2009)

wird scho ....und naja über die grippe würde ich nicht spassn , kam grad im radio das die welche es schon in deutschland habn naja abwarten


----------



## Leang (29. April 2009)

hatte ich noch nie ka wie sich sowas anfühlt von daher viel glück und gute besserung


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> ich glaub ich hab die schweinegrippe ohne schweine...




schweinegrippe entstand ja durch vogelgrippe und menschen grippe die sich im schwein vermischten^^


----------



## Xarnia (29. April 2009)

ohje ich bin noch nihctb richtig wach ....naja ihr wisst was ich mein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarnia (29. April 2009)

armen schweine ...-.-


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

Thoranis schrieb:


> jeden Mittwoch das selbe scheiß gelabber und geschreibse :-((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((



mimimi

Eimer?


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

Xarnia schrieb:


> wird scho ....und naja über die grippe würde ich nicht spassn , kam grad im radio das die welche es schon in deutschland habn naja abwarten



naja hier in wien ist auch eine infiziert... is mir ehrlich gesagt wayne... gibt e bald ein gegenmittel dagegen und sonst hald tamiflu einwerfen.


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

Thoranis schrieb:


> jeden Mittwoch das selbe scheiß gelabber und geschreibse :-((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((



käse zum whine
oder eher honigschinken zum whine?


----------



## Xarnia (29. April 2009)

naja gegenmittel würd ich mich nicht drauf verlassn .....ich mein die waren so blöd und habn die ganze fracht kaputt gemacht ...was ja eigentlich zur untersuchung diente^^


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

hier kann mans anschauen so ne nette grafik

http://www.blick.ch/news/schweiz/grafik-so...negrippe-117824


----------



## Xarnia (29. April 2009)

naja bin denn ma n kaffee trinken und dann mal sehn wieviel seiten ihr schon wieder habt*gg*


----------



## Shadowstar79 (29. April 2009)

Ach machteuch ned bekloppt mit der Schweinegrippe ... das wird schon wieder ...


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

Xarnia schrieb:


> naja gegenmittel würd ich mich nicht drauf verlassn .....ich mein die waren so blöd und habn die ganze fracht kaputt gemacht ...was ja eigentlich zur untersuchung diente^^



Also wen die Schweinegrippe ähnlich wie die Vogelgrippe ist kann man schwer nen gegenmittel machen^^


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (29. April 2009)

An einer normalen Grippe sterben mehr Leute als an dieser.

http://www.tagesschau.de/inland/schweinegrippe206.html


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Also wen die Schweinegrippe ähnlich wie die Vogelgrippe ist kann man schwer nen gegenmittel machen^^



sind ja schon dran am gegenmittel
und tamiflu (vogelgrippen gegenmittel) soll auch etwas helfen...

achja 100 traktoren sind von st. pölten richtung wien unterwegs... wegen streik unso


----------



## booooob (29. April 2009)

ah naja soweit ich gehört hab gibts ein gegenmittel aber die impfung kommt erst in 3 monaten frühestens

ps: mag wer bei D2 neuanfangen hätt grad iwie bock drauf^^


----------



## Dragolok (29. April 2009)

Gegen die Schweinegrippe kann man nichts machen! Gibt keine Impfung


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

Haegr@Ysera schrieb:


> An einer normalen Grippe sterben mehr Leute als an dieser.
> 
> http://www.tagesschau.de/inland/schweinegrippe206.html




naja ist ja logisch^^

Schweinegrippe gibts noch net so lange^^


----------



## Shadowstar79 (29. April 2009)

wasn  d2 ? ach diablo wa ^^


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

Dragolok schrieb:


> Gegen die Schweinegrippe kann man nichts machen! Gibt keine Impfung



naja man kann Selbstmord machen dann ist man sie los^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja man kann Selbstmord machen dann ist man sie los^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wo du recht hast, hast recht du wo


----------



## Yayoi (29. April 2009)

Die aktuelle Version soll nicht so gefährlich sein, es gibt Bedenken, dass sie mutieren könnte durch die hohe Ausbreitung.


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

aaaa wir werden alle ringelschwänzchen kriegen und schweinenasen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## booooob (29. April 2009)

ja diabolo2^^ 
die impfung soll ja noch kommen die beginnen erst zu arbeiten und es gibt medikamente dagegen schwache aber sie zögern bissel und omg boa hab baukrämpfe boa der scheis artzt hat mir so ein scheis starkes medikament verschrieben Oo


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

wuhahahhaha oi wua oi oi oink oink

oink veroink i boink a schwoink
oink verdammt ich bin ein schwein ^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (29. April 2009)

schönen guten morgen ihr lieben, mag wer gekochte Eier mit Kaffee und gebratenen Speck?


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> schönen guten morgen ihr lieben, mag wer gekochte Eier mit Kaffee und gebratenen Speck?



ohhh ja giev mi ^^


----------



## Xarnia (29. April 2009)

jo erste erkrankungen in bayern *grad gehört hab*


----------



## Xarnia (29. April 2009)

naja suber mein mann ist dort stationiert...ja ich mach mir lieber sorgen anstatts auf die leichte schulter zu nehm ;(


----------



## booooob (29. April 2009)

weis wer ob in wien wer dran krippiert ist?^^


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> schönen guten morgen ihr lieben, mag wer gekochte Eier mit Kaffee und gebratenen Speck?




ja bringst das frühstück auch in die schweiz?^^


----------



## Shadowstar79 (29. April 2009)

hmm haben Schweine nicht den längsten Orgasmus ? Mein ich habe mal da sowas gelesen..


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

booooob schrieb:


> weis wer ob in wien wer dran krippiert ist?^^



hab gehört Miko ist angesteckt worden ob er sterben wird werden wie die tage sehen^^


ach ich denke nicht das die schweinegrippe so schnel verbreitet wird in deutschland da da man ja die leute gleich in karantäne schmeisst und so^^


----------



## booooob (29. April 2009)

boa ist mir langweilig need ein spiel^^  wirklich niemand bock auf nen schnellen d2 run??^^


----------



## Tyraila (29. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hab gehört Miko ist angesteckt worden ob er sterben wird werden wie die tage sehen^^
> 
> 
> ach ich denke nicht das die schweinegrippe so schnel verbreitet wird in deutschland da da man ja die leute gleich in karantäne schmeisst und so^^





bist du auch angesteckt worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hab gehört Miko ist angesteckt worden ob er sterben wird werden wie die tage sehen^^
> 
> 
> ach ich denke nicht das die schweinegrippe so schnel verbreitet wird in deutschland da da man ja die leute gleich in karantäne schmeisst und so^^



nene bin noch nicht tot^^
und der fall von wien hat sich als negativ herrausgestellt!

fg


----------



## Manitu2007 (29. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja bringst das frühstück auch in die schweiz?^^




hmm mal überlegen *grübel*

ok weil du es bist mach ich mal ne ausnahme und du so lieb gefragt hast.



Wieso macht ihr euch alle sone Platte über die Schweinegrippe?

wurd doch gesagt das man das Fleich über 70° Erhitzen soll um den Ereger abzutöten.

Ich trotze dem Ganzen, Passiert eh nix

Heut abend wird gegrillt, kommt wer zum futtern?


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

wir tun morgen grill0rn ^^
mussten extra einen mage holen, der mit nen pyro die kohlen entzündet...
und ab und an mal nen flammenstoß reinmacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (29. April 2009)

laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig ^^


----------



## gaszwerg (29. April 2009)

Dann kann man sich, wenn man die Grippe hat, einfach selber mal über 70° erhitzen und gut ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## booooob (29. April 2009)

ah naja wird man halt bissel schwarz um die ohrn^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (29. April 2009)

*Muffin mampf*


----------



## booooob (29. April 2009)

warum ists so still aufeinmal sind die server wieder on??^^
need bt fun raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja die russischen sind nur on :/


----------



## Igoar85 (29. April 2009)

Blizz braucht zu lange für die Wartungsarbeiten ^^ Der Patch ist schon drauf auf den Servern und nun lassen sie bestimmt erstmal die Putze staubsaugen, damit sie nicht "ausversehen" den Stecker vom Server zieht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (29. April 2009)

GUten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*kaffee in die mitte stell*

gibts iwas interesantes?


----------



## booooob (29. April 2009)

wenn der erste server on ist ist der gnadenlos voll^^
was macht ihr eign. so auser essen und verdunkeln^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

booooob schrieb:


> wenn der erste server on ist ist der gnadenlos voll^^
> was macht ihr eign. so auser essen und verdunkeln^^



arbeiten...


----------



## Daretina (29. April 2009)

booooob schrieb:


> wenn der erste server on ist ist der gnadenlos voll^^
> was macht ihr eign. so auser essen und verdunkeln^^



wäsche waschen, wohnung aufräumen, KG, putzen ^^


----------



## booooob (29. April 2009)

ah jaaa^^ ich hab noch schule und bin krank^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jagolus (29. April 2009)

hoffe mal nicht das die jetzt jede woche nen neuen patch rausbringen. nur neustart am mittwoch hat auch was für sich ^^


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (29. April 2009)

gaszwerg schrieb:


> Dann kann man sich, wenn man die Grippe hat, einfach selber mal über 70° erhitzen und gut ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei mir reichts wenn ich an einen Blutelfen denke, am besten einen DK, da bin ich so am kochen, da stirbt der Virus gleich ab.
So sind die Blutelfen auch mal zu etwas nütze.

Ohne zynisch zu sein, kauft Euch Pharmaaktien, die werden wohl zulegen in nächster Zeit.


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Heut abend wird gegrillt, kommt wer zum futtern?



wo wohnst den?^^


----------



## booooob (29. April 2009)

dazu hab ich noch meine mutter und meine durchschnitts noten^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (29. April 2009)

haben wir uns bei der Putzfrau Theorie nicht darauf geeinigt dass immer der Praktikant schuld ist wenn sich die Server verspäten?

Die Arme Putzfrau arbeitet sicherlich nur für nen Hungerlohn und wenn sie da mal über nen Lankabel stolpert werden Japanische Managemant Methhoden angewendet um die Gute zur Rechenschafft zu ziehen.


Jetzt heißt es abwarten und nen Karo schlürfen


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> GUten morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




morgen^^

interesantes mhm net so

wir könnten aber mal über frauen reden anstelle von schweinen^^


----------



## glurack (29. April 2009)

Einen Rauchen..kieken wie lange es dauert..noch einen Rauchen..dann wasch ick ab.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## booooob (29. April 2009)

ah naja glaub nicht das viele welche kennen auser ihre mütter lool^^
scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (29. April 2009)

Morgääähn ! 

Jetzt werden Amoklaufende PC-Spieler mal wieder verschon für eine Weile. 
Die Medien haben jetzt ihre Schweinerei - ähm. Schweinegrippe und reiten 
darauf rum als wärs die Pest. 

WOW Spieler sind ja geschützt. Wer vor dem PC sitzt kann sich nicht anstecken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (29. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> morgen^^
> 
> interesantes mhm net so
> 
> wir könnten aber mal über frauen reden anstelle von schweinen^^




also über mich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*schlürf*

das das mit der grippe immer so hoch gespielt wird >.< 

es gibt jedes jahr in deutschland mindestens 1000 tote durch tubercolose ^^ aber nein es gibt nen deutschen der hat influenza >.<


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> also über mich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mhm über dich mhm naja kann man ja net so reden kenne dich ja net ^^


----------



## Daretina (29. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm über dich mhm naja kann man ja net so reden kenne dich ja net ^^




hallo ich bin ich und du bist du :> 

mein kaffee is leer >.<


----------



## Manitu2007 (29. April 2009)

schaut eigentlich wer von euch dieses schmalzige Top(f)model?

*Industriekanne Kaffe nachreich*


----------



## booooob (29. April 2009)

hm... wie hoch wäre die chance das wenn ich den straßen boden ablecke krank werde... (sehr niedrig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 


ps: ka wieso ichd as geschrieben hab lol


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

hallo ich wie gehts dir so?^^

*kaffe rüberstell*


----------



## Daretina (29. April 2009)

och ganz gut danke für den kaffee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und selbst?

bin gerad auf die idee gekommen mir nen neuen avatar zu basteln xD


----------



## booooob (29. April 2009)

hm... 1,5liter tee getrunken und muss nicht aufs klo bin kurz afk neuen machen


----------



## Xarnia (29. April 2009)

das fleich über 70grad is ja nun blödsinnig wenn es sich so verbreitet das es von mensch zu mensch übergeht.-.-


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> schaut eigentlich wer von euch dieses schmalzige Top(f)model?
> 
> *Industriekanne Kaffe nachreich*



ich schaue eh kaum tv^^


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> och ganz gut danke für den kaffee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ja gogo die katze mag ich net so die schaut so böse aus


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

Xarnia schrieb:


> das fleich über 70grad is ja nun blödsinnig wenn es sich so verbreitet das es von mensch zu mensch übergeht.-.-




das fleisch ist ja nicht wie beim geflügel verseucht^^

und ist es nicht so das noch gar kein schwein gefunden wurde das infiziert wäre?


----------



## Xarnia (29. April 2009)

weiß auch nichts davon das es vom schwein kommt, ka weiß nur das es sich von mensch zu mensch ausbreitet und das ist schlimm genug


----------



## Daretina (29. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja gogo die katze mag ich net so die schaut so böse aus




böse oO das is mein kleiner stubentieger xD


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

natsu, 3 post hintereinander

REKORD verdächtig ^^


----------



## Daretina (29. April 2009)

das bild besser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> das bild besser?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mhm noja wenigstens schaut sie mich nicht mehr so böse an^^


und nein triplepost sind kein rekord^^

als mal das forum lagt hat einer 2 setien gepostet naja fast 2 seiten also kannst dir rechnen etwa 30 post^^


----------



## Tyraila (29. April 2009)

soooo habt ihr auch so toll gefrühstückt wie ich ^^?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wünsch euch mal einen zockfreien Morgen euch allen : )


----------



## Daretina (29. April 2009)

kann auch das nehmen ^^


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> soooo habt ihr auch so toll gefrühstückt wie ich ^^?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




noja vor über 2 stunden ja^^


@Daretina ist das die gleiche katze? nicht ode?^^

sag mal hast nur katzen avas?^^

also ich mag das pic in deinem my buffed^^


----------



## glurack (29. April 2009)

Als ich neulich in Mexiko war hat mir einer im /2 ein Gigantisches Festmahl angeboten...sehr verdächtig....ach nee halt warte ma wa in If sry..verwechselt..sollte mir auch ma nen Kaffee holen..


----------



## Daretina (29. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> noja vor über 2 stunden ja^^
> 
> 
> @Daretina ist das die gleiche katze? nicht ode?^^
> ...




ja das war die kleiche katze xD 

wiso hab nur ^^ ich mach die gerade xD


----------



## Tyraila (29. April 2009)

glurack schrieb:


> Als ich neulich in Mexiko war hat mir einer im /2 ein Gigantisches Festmahl angeboten...sehr verdächtig....ach nee halt warte ma wa in If sry..verwechselt..sollte mir auch ma nen Kaffee holen..



kaffee ist nich so lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










___________________

katze sind sooo süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> ja das war die kleiche katze xD
> 
> wiso hab nur ^^ ich mach die gerade xD




aso^^

ja kommt ja aufs gleiche so halb^^


----------



## Xarnia (29. April 2009)

oi kaffee ist die beste erfindung seit es cola gibt *fg*


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> kaffee ist nich so lecker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nö ist es nicht^^

@ Xarina nein

Ice Tea > all


----------



## Daretina (29. April 2009)

tada xD mein lieblingszeichner =) 

kaffee ist das beste was es gübt


----------



## Tyraila (29. April 2009)

Xarnia schrieb:


> oi kaffee ist die beste erfindung seit es cola gibt *fg*





auf keinen fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. cola ist viel leckerer als ekelkaffee ...


----------



## Xarnia (29. April 2009)

luis royo 4tw^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (29. April 2009)

Wenn du keinen kaffee magst dann vieleicht `Tee? hergestellt von freilaufenden Tauren in bewerter Goblin Qualität


----------



## Xarnia (29. April 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> auf keinen fall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 

du hast ja gar keine ahnung ;P


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

ich sag euch mal was

vöslauer mineralwasser > all

und ich sag euch nu was

ich geh frühstücken ^^


----------



## hardrain86 (29. April 2009)

also den kaffee habe ich mir mal net gemacht^^
bin rausgegangen mitm hund gehen und habe zeit mit tochter verbracht,
sowas liebe ich am morgen^^vor allem wenn server down sindXD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glurack (29. April 2009)

Hauptsache macht wach... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

Xarnia schrieb:


> du hast ja gar keine ahnung ;P



also ich amg cola auch mehr als kaffee wobei nix an ice tea ran kommt

deshalb reg ich mich auch jedesmal in deutschland auf wen ich in den mc gehe da gibts keine ice tee -.-


----------



## Xarnia (29. April 2009)

och du ärmster .....nee also wenn mc dann muss schon cola her xD

obwohl ich zu hause auch nur ice tea hab und ab und an mal ne cola ^^


----------



## Tyraila (29. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also ich amg cola auch mehr als kaffee wobei nix an ice tea ran kommt
> 
> deshalb reg ich mich auch jedesmal in deutschland auf wen ich in den mc gehe da gibts keine ice tee -.-




ICE TEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA *_* PFIRSICH im sommer auf jedenfall ein muss und soo!


----------



## Manitu2007 (29. April 2009)

mc doof is ja auch nix gegen BK, 

und mehr als ein mal im jahr kann man da eh nicht futtern und nachdem man um 20 Euro erleichtert wurde, hat man in 30 Min wieder Hunger


----------



## booooob (29. April 2009)

ich hasse alle zu süßen getränke.... wasser geht bei mir immer vor..


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> ICE TEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA *_* PFIRSICH im sommer auf jedenfall ein muss und soo!




hehe^^

also Ice tea Mango ist auch gut ^^


Schweizer MC > Deutscher MC

der vorteil an deutschland Mc ist das er billiger ist^^


----------



## Daretina (29. April 2009)

so der ava hat gewonnen und bleibt nun 1ne woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eistee schmeckt nicht außer selber gemacht!


----------



## Tyraila (29. April 2009)

booooob schrieb:


> ich hasse alle zu süßen getränke.... wasser geht bei mir immer vor..





omg du langweiler xP  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarnia (29. April 2009)

manitu das haste recht BK 4tw *gg* aber bei mir hälts meißt auch nur ne std an oder so und dann wieder hunger-.-


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> mc doof is ja auch nix gegen BK,
> 
> und mehr als ein mal im jahr kann man da eh nicht futtern und nachdem man um 20 Euro erleichtert wurde, hat man in 30 Min wieder Hunger




20 euro wtf^^

wen ich mti freundin da gehe komm ich net mal auf 20 euro ^^


----------



## Tyraila (29. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hehe^^
> 
> also Ice tea Mango ist auch gut ^^
> 
> ...





xD keine ahnung? haben die nicht überall die gleichen preise?


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

Xarnia schrieb:


> manitu das haste recht BK 4tw *gg* aber bei mir hälts meißt auch nur ne std an oder so und dann wieder hunger-.-




bk ist hässlich

pommes hässlich
souce hässlich
geschmack hässlich


----------



## glurack (29. April 2009)

Als ich leztzens in Mc war hat mich der Kernhund aber komisch angekiekt..wo ich meinte ein Royal mit Käse bidde..ab das Ende vom Lied wa ich hatte nen Pet mehr aber den Burger habe ich nicht bekommen-.- Dafür musste ich dann echt nach draussen..wo ich dann auch sehr froh wa das ich den Schritt gewagt habe und mir ein Royal Ts bestellt habe und der war lecker..und achja Eistee gabs da auch nicht mehr-.-


----------



## Hanon (29. April 2009)

Mc in Österreich gibt es Eis Tee Pfirsich und Eis Tee Zitrone bei Burger King  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarnia (29. April 2009)

also ich bezahl mit meinen freund meißt so 14 ca.


----------



## Daretina (29. April 2009)

ich für mich ca 3 euro :> 3 hamburger und ich bin satt^^ 

aber lieber burgerking 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 chilli cease nuggets *mjam*


----------



## booooob (29. April 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> omg du langweiler xP
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




he so langweilig bin ich nicht^^ muss den eistee immer verdünnen...^^


----------



## Hanon (29. April 2009)

Xarnia schrieb:


> also ich bezahl mit meinen freund meißt so 14 ca.


Hab ihr keine 1 € Wochen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> xD keine ahnung? haben die nicht überall die gleichen preise?




ne^^

in der schwiez bezahlst mehr^^

cheesburger in deutschland 1 euro in der schweiz etwa 1.60 euro (umgerechnet ca^^)

bic mac menu wieviel kostet das in deutschland?

in der schweiz sind das etwa ehm 8 euro in deutschland glaub knap 6?^^


----------



## Tyraila (29. April 2009)

was ihr mal machen müsst ist : ihr wollt einen cheesburger ohne käse und einen hamburger mit käse haben .. da sind einige von MC so überfordert ..


----------



## Xarnia (29. April 2009)

hanon wo denn in ösiland?machn da wohl wieder urlaub *gg*

letztes jahr sagte mein freund wir müssn noch in deutschland zu mc dohv die habn da keinen ....naja wer hatte recht , ich ^^ konnte mir nicht vorstellen das es dort sowas nicht gibt*gg*


----------



## Tyraila (29. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne^^
> 
> in der schwiez bezahlst mehr^^
> 
> ...



glaube 5€ iwas ..


----------



## Daretina (29. April 2009)

müst ma nen Hamburger royal TS ohne tomate und salat bestellen :>


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

Hanon schrieb:


> Hab ihr keine 1 € Wochen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wir hatten mal in der schwiez was ihr für 1 euro hattet für 1 Franken ach war das herrlich naja nur so 1-3 monate war das -.-"


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> müst ma nen Hamburger royal TS ohne tomate und salat bestellen :>




Royal ts gibts in der schweiz nicht^^


----------



## Xarnia (29. April 2009)

ich nehme tomaten grundsätzlich vom burger, die versaun nur alles^^


----------



## .Côco (29. April 2009)

Tach!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glurack (29. April 2009)

GIbt immer was für 1 Euro...aber die Gutscheine sind besser..hat man immer 2 Burger drinn dann braucht man sich nur noch was kleines dazu bestellen..


----------



## Daretina (29. April 2009)

oder nen gemüseburger ohne fleisch ^^


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> glaube 5€ iwas ..



ja eben schweiz teuer^^

ich meine wne man schon für nen halben liter trinken schon 3 euro bezahlen muss lol


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> oder nen gemüseburger ohne fleisch ^^



wtf ist das?^^


----------



## Daretina (29. April 2009)

bzw schonmal gurkenrennen gemacht?


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Tach!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



coco 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarnia (29. April 2009)

was is n gemüseburger?Oo pfui!


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

glurack schrieb:


> GIbt immer was für 1 Euro...aber die Gutscheine sind besser..hat man immer 2 Burger drinn dann braucht man sich nur noch was kleines dazu bestellen..




ist doch standart in deutschland das es sachen für 1 euro gibt?


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> bzw schonmal gurkenrennen gemacht?



nö


----------



## Tyraila (29. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja eben schweiz teuer^^
> 
> ich meine wne man schon für nen halben liter trinken schon 3 euro bezahlen muss lol





bei uns kostet so viel nur 1 euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hast du nur 5 euro bekommste 5 sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. das total toll . und fürn schnellen hunger ist das echt genial ^^ 

wieviel kostet des denn bei euch oO


----------



## Elsterglanz (29. April 2009)

guten morgen


----------



## Hanon (29. April 2009)

Das liegt daran das der Eistee bei Mc und Bk von Nestee ist und das ist eine Österreichische Produktion von eistee xD


----------



## .Côco (29. April 2009)

oO schreibt doch nich so schnell! oO ich war nur kurz aufm klo und komm schon nich mehr hinterher -.-


----------



## Daretina (29. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nö



das is voll lustig xD wer verliert muss zahlen ^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (29. April 2009)

20 Euro ok hier mal ne Große aufstellung

Große Coke (wahlweise Sprite)

Große Pommes

12er Mc Nuckets

2 Mc Chicken

4 Cheeseburger

und nen Heidi Klumm Salat

die Mc D Soße is wie ne Droge oder Gummibärchen hat man einmal angefangen kann  man nicht mehr aufhören

trotzdem ess ich lieber bei der Konkurenz


----------



## Tyraila (29. April 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> oO schreibt doch nich so schnell! oO ich war nur kurz aufm klo und komm schon nich mehr hinterher -.-




schreiben doch net schnell ôô .. du warst nur zu lang pipi machen


----------



## glurack (29. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Royal ts gibts in der schweiz nicht^^





Es gibt keinen Ts in der Schweiz????Warum das nicht..idt der einzige Burger der bei Mcdoof richtig geil schmeckt..Ihr tut mir echt leid..könnt nicht richtig deutsch sprechen..und habt kein Ts ihr seid schon arm drann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber ich mag die Schweiz und euch alle liebe ick auch


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> bei uns kostet so viel nur 1 euro
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




was kostet wieviel bei uns?^^

also eben der cheesburger der ja 1 euro bei euch kostet kostet bei uns 1.6 euro


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

glurack schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Ts in der Schweiz????Warum das nicht..idt der einzige Burger der bei Mcdoof richtig geil schmeckt..Ihr tut mir echt leid..könnt nicht richtig deutsch sprechen..und habt kein Ts ihr seid schon arm drann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ey als der ts ist zwar gut aber die peperoni oder tomate was auch immer macht es kaputt^^

naja der chiabata war gut^^


----------



## Daretina (29. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was kostet wieviel bei uns?^^
> 
> also eben der cheesburger der ja 1 euro bei euch kostet kostet bei uns 1.6 euro




man sagt ja auch die in der schweiz ham mehr geld xD


----------



## Tyraila (29. April 2009)

einige sachen kann man aber von mc echt vergessen ; / .. aber hab mir die happy meals geholt als HELLO KITTY dabei war xD


----------



## glurack (29. April 2009)

Cheeseburger 2 Euro??? Ist ja abzocke


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> oO schreibt doch nich so schnell! oO ich war nur kurz aufm klo und komm schon nich mehr hinterher -.-



arme coco

*kopfkraul*^^


----------



## Xarnia (29. April 2009)

kein royal ts ...schlimm....ist der einzige burger den ich bei mc dohv ess^^


----------



## .Côco (29. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ey als der ts ist zwar gut aber die peperoni oder tomate was auch immer macht es kaputt^^
> 
> naja der chiabata war gut^^




Gar nich die Tomate und der Salat (TS halt^^ ) sind doch dat beste daran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glurack (29. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ey als der ts ist zwar gut aber die peperoni oder tomate was auch immer macht es kaputt^^
> 
> naja der chiabata war gut^^




Da ist Tomate drauf nix scharfes....Ich könnte jetzt am liebesten einen Essen...naja ick hab gsteren Gulasch gemacht werde ich mal was davon essen


----------



## .Côco (29. April 2009)

Aber ich muss noch wat anderes loswerden weil ich mir immer noch nen Ast freue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestern Yogg umgehauen! Horde First 10er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hüpf* *spring*


----------



## .Côco (29. April 2009)

Bei uns gibts heut mittag Garnelenspiesse...aber wat mach ich dabei? Nudeln oder reis? oO


----------



## Xarnia (29. April 2009)

hm n double whopper käm nu gut *lächz* oder gulasch Oo....ich glaub das mach ich am we mal wieder*gg*


----------



## Tyraila (29. April 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Bei uns gibts heut mittag Garnelenspiesse...aber wat mach ich dabei? Nudeln oder reis? oO


reis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..


----------



## c25xe (29. April 2009)

scheiss wetter
scheiss tag

fuck


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

glurack schrieb:


> Cheeseburger 2 Euro??? Ist ja abzocke




naja dafür haben wir ice tea ...

ne aber vom preis her ist das ein sau unterschied^^

würde ich mit freundin in der schweiz in den mc bezahle ich für das gleiche menü mal rechnen

etwa 6 Euro mehr?

und bei 2 personen^^

also 

1x bicmac menu
1x Bicmac separat

1x 20er chickennugets 
1x milchshake


in deutschland hab ich für das am wochenende glaub 18 euro bezahlt in der schweiz wären das fast 25 euro^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (29. April 2009)

dann mal ein dickes GZ an dich, ist wenigstens was für dich abgefallen?


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Aber ich muss noch wat anderes loswerden weil ich mir immer noch nen Ast freue
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ach 10er ist eh crap^^

war da erst 1x drin bei einem boss mehr nicht also 10er^^


----------



## booooob (29. April 2009)

will die server wieder haben-.-


----------



## .Côco (29. April 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> dann mal ein dickes GZ an dich, ist wenigstens was für dich abgefallen?




Nein natürlich nicht -.-

Zwei aus der Stammgruppe diskutieren aus wer den 4er Setboni zuerst bekommt und ich würd mich schon über nen zweier mal freuen oO

Naja, nächste id mehr glück (hoffe ich) aber Pala, Priester, Hexm ist nen kack token und droppt nie! -.-  immer nur leder und schwere rüsse kacke

Aber war sau geil gestern, ich hätte gedacht wir tryen erstmal wieder bis 23 uhr und so aber im zweiten Try war der kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarnia (29. April 2009)

jo soll endlich 11uhr werden, ma sehn ob die heute pünktlich sind*gg*


----------



## Daretina (29. April 2009)

ich will 25ger -.- haben im 10ner 10 bosse down. aber manche aus meiner gilde meinen sie müssen erst 10ner öfter machen bevor sie 25ger gehn *kotz*


----------



## Hanon (29. April 2009)

Herr Pinguin welche Sorte Eistee haben sie in ihrem Land? *interview* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## booooob (29. April 2009)

ich hab 10ner schon fast clear^^ saron steht noch-.-
der ist soooo übelst scheise-.-


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

Hanon schrieb:


> Herr Pinguin welche Sorte Eistee haben sie in ihrem Land? *interview*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ehm

im Laden gibts

Eistee Zitrone, Pfirsich, Mango und neu irgendwie rote beeren oder so schmeckt mir aber nicht^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

hmmm hab hier gerade ne flasche pfirsich nestea stehen hr hr

ich glaub ich geh heute mittag zum mcdoof... 3 chees burger oder so ^^ und da hol ich mir nochmals einen eistee zitrone aber ^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ehm
> 
> im Laden gibts
> 
> Eistee Zitrone, Pfirsich, Mango und neu irgendwie rote beeren oder so schmeckt mir aber nicht^^



du hast kiwi vergessörn ^^


----------



## .Côco (29. April 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> ich will 25ger -.- haben im 10ner 10 bosse down. aber manche aus meiner gilde meinen sie müssen erst 10ner öfter machen bevor sie 25ger gehn *kotz*




Bei uns in den 25er sind irgendwie zu viele Schnarchnasen dabei das es so langsam nur voran geht. Da vergisst einer der tanks mal schildwall beim Auriya pull und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und Thorim haben wir letztesmal einfach nicht tot bekommen, die Leute in der Arena werden immer einfach überrannt von zu vielen mobs -.^

Naja, wird schon werden irgendwann. derzeit halt 10er alles leer und 25er 6 bosse


----------



## Tyraila (29. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> hmmm hab hier gerade ne flasche pfirsich nestea stehen hr hr
> 
> ich glaub ich geh heute mittag zum mcdoof... 3 chees burger oder so ^^ und da hol ich mir nochmals einen eistee zitrone aber ^^




bringst mir was mit ^^?


----------



## .Côco (29. April 2009)

booooob schrieb:


> ich hab 10ner schon fast clear^^ saron steht noch-.-
> der ist soooo übelst scheise-.-




gar nich^^ nur phase 1 is kacke aber wenn die sauber läuft dann alles kein ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazore (29. April 2009)

Meine Chefin sitzt nebenan und denkt ich hab nich alle beisammen weil ich dauernd dumm lache..
Der Grund:
http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/theme204/article2675408.html

eine rauchen gehen zur Beruhigung musste ich bei:
18. Während einer Besprechung langsam mit dem Stuhl immer näher zur Tür rutschen.
Hab mich nich mehr eingekriegt..


----------



## .Côco (29. April 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> bringst mir was mit ^^?




Mir auch^^

Need Wrap


----------



## Daretina (29. April 2009)

wenn wir öfter gehn würden wäre wir auch weiter :/ leider müssen 10 von 10 leuten immer arbeiten ^^ da is leider nich so viel zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
haben jetzt raus das wir jeden tag von 21 bis 22 uhr gehn können alle 2 wochen xD die andere woche sogar von 16 bis 22 uhr aber nur 2 tage weil sonst wird es für manche zu viel o_O 

bin scho auf die idee gekommen nen raid nach berufen zu machen xD wo so alle 1ne woche spät und 1ne woche frühsdienst haben xD


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> du hast kiwi vergessörn ^^



wtf kiwi eistee??

giev plx

schicks per post^^


----------



## NurdieRUhe (29. April 2009)

also mein server geht wieder. endlich


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> bringst mir was mit ^^?





			
				Coco schrieb:
			
		

> Mir auch^^
> 
> Need Wrap



klaro ^^



			
				Natsu schrieb:
			
		

> wtf kiwi eistee??
> 
> giev plx
> 
> schicks per post^^



adresse dann schick ich dir ne flasche rüber ^^

mfg


----------



## Tyraila (29. April 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Mir auch^^
> 
> Need Wrap




hab need auf ein mc flurry mit 100% daimt


----------



## glurack (29. April 2009)

So geil grad bei Scrubs auf Pro7Germany....Warum ist euer Tittikakasee nicht mit Busen und kot gefüllt wie geil ick liebe den Hausmeister


----------



## .Côco (29. April 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> wenn wir öfter gehn würden wäre wir auch weiter :/ leider müssen 10 von 10 leuten immer arbeiten ^^ da is leider nich so viel zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hihi^^

das wäre auch ne möglichkeit XD

aber wieso zu viel oO

wir haben derzeit 4 raidtage von 19 - 23 uhr und ich geh ja dann auch noch 10er nebendran oO

edit: ich hab zuviel zeit -.-


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2009)

so ihr 4 Süssen ich muss mal weg kack sitzung -.-"


@miko giev kiwi eistee^^ ich schick dir nachher die adresse^^


----------



## glurack (29. April 2009)

Mcflurry Kitkat ist auch sau lecker


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

glurack schrieb:


> So geil grad bei Scrubs auf Pro7Germany....Warum ist euer Tittikakasee nicht mit Busen und kot gefüllt wie geil ick liebe den Hausmeister



ich habe es bis hierhin geschafft ohne umzufallen.

Kelso kommt und sagt zum Hausmeister: Können Sie mir die Türe öffnen?
Hausmeister: dasgehtjetztnich

die beste szene!!!


----------



## Tyraila (29. April 2009)

glurack schrieb:


> So geil grad bei Scrubs auf Pro7Germany....Warum ist euer Tittikakasee nicht mit Busen und kot gefüllt wie geil ick liebe den Hausmeister




schau ich auch grad


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> so ihr 4 Süssen ich muss mal weg kack sitzung -.-"
> 
> 
> @miko giev kiwi eistee^^ ich schick dir nachher die adresse^^



need adresse... das rüberschicken sollte kein problem sein ^^
kostet ja nur 1,49&#8364; die flasche


----------



## Cavador (29. April 2009)

Hanon schrieb:


> Das liegt daran das der Eistee bei Mc und Bk von Nestee ist und das ist eine Österreichische Produktion von eistee xD



Das ist ja fies, ich dachte wir in Halle hier sind die einzigsten die Nestea machen. Das zeugs wird übrigens bei Coca-Cola gemacht, und was da alles drin ist wollt Ihr garnicht wissen.

Und die roten Beeren die der Pinguin erwähnte sind Waldfrüchte falls er denn eistee von Nestle meint.


----------



## Tyraila (29. April 2009)

glurack schrieb:


> Mcflurry Kitkat ist auch sau lecker




ich weiß .. hatte letztens ein mc flurry mit daimt bestellt und habe nur vanille dings dadrin


----------



## Daretina (29. April 2009)

Cazore schrieb:


> Meine Chefin sitzt nebenan und denkt ich hab nich alle beisammen weil ich dauernd dumm lache..
> Der Grund:
> http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/theme204/article2675408.html
> 
> ...





das muss ich gleich meinem menne in die bank schicken ^^


----------



## Xarnia (29. April 2009)

Cazore schrieb:


> Meine Chefin sitzt nebenan und denkt ich hab nich alle beisammen weil ich dauernd dumm lache..
> Der Grund:
> http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/theme204/article2675408.html
> 
> ...




LOL zu geil xD


----------



## Hanon (29. April 2009)

Er hat auch Eiste mit Grünen Tee und Zitrone/Orange vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mit Weissem Tee


----------



## Tyraila (29. April 2009)

-_- wann sind denn nu die server wieder öön


----------



## .Côco (29. April 2009)

11 uhr denk ich ma. also so inner stunde^^

aber was n das fürn patch da? oO hab ich wat verpasst?


----------



## c25xe (29. April 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> 11 uhr denk ich ma. also so inner stunde^^
> 
> aber was n das fürn patch da? oO hab ich wat verpasst?



http://www.mmo-champion.com/


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> -_- wann sind denn nu die server wieder öön



16:30 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



demonstrationszug von ca. 300 traktoren in wien unterwegs... um ca. 10:45 sollen die am ring unterwegs sein (5 spurige straße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
wegen dem verfall vom milchpreis

mfg


----------



## Hanon (29. April 2009)

Was ich auch liebe ist Cherry Cola danach bin ich süchtig ach und Alpen Jodler bzw. Spar energie Drink um 50c die Dose XD


----------



## Cazore (29. April 2009)

"Bei der nächsten Besprechung laut ankündigen, dass man kurz raus muss um "gross" zu machen."

schnell eine rauchen gehn... umlieg


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

Hanon schrieb:


> Was ich auch liebe ist Cherry Cola danach bin ich süchtig XD



vanille coke *lieb*
oder auch coca cola zero lemon wahhh sabber ^^

mfg


----------



## Tyraila (29. April 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> 11 uhr denk ich ma. also so inner stunde^^
> 
> aber was n das fürn patch da? oO hab ich wat verpasst?


#

neeeeeeee denk ma einfach nur so aus bock machen die das damit wir leiden müssen und so weniger zeit haben unsre XXXX chars auf 80 zu bringen ^^


----------



## Königmarcus (29. April 2009)

> Meine Chefin sitzt nebenan und denkt ich hab nich alle beisammen weil ich dauernd dumm lache..
> Der Grund:
> http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/theme204/article2675408.html
> 
> ...



ich find den hier geil: 

_19. Playmobilfiguren bei Besprechungen gemäß der Sitzordnung anordnen und wenn jemand sich meldet oder was sagt die betreffende Figur dazu bewegen._

xD


----------



## Harloww (29. April 2009)

Kann mir wer sagen warum Ulduar schonwieder generft werden muss?
Ich hasse das.


----------



## Ceilyn (29. April 2009)

Guten morgen, ganz verplant das heute mittwoch ist..
nun erinnere ich mich wieder warum ich zu erst den haushalt machen wollte :>


----------



## Tyraila (29. April 2009)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> Guten morgen, ganz verplant das heute mittwoch ist..
> nun erinnere ich mich wieder warum ich zu erst den haushalt machen wollte :>




machst du mein gleich mit ^^?


----------



## Hanon (29. April 2009)

Sind in Deutschland/Schweiz auch grad die Grill Ranch wochen?^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

Hanon schrieb:


> Sind in Deutschland/Schweiz auch grad die Grill Ranch wochen?^^



beim mcdoof oder BK?

beim mcdoof gibts den chicken grilled dingens und noch einen...


----------



## Sniperfreak2009 (29. April 2009)

Ich hoffe heute wurde auch das gefixt mit dem Quests ich hatte beim ausloggen keine Quests mehr im Questlog und Gm konnte da auch nix tun. -.-


----------



## Ceilyn (29. April 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> machst du mein gleich mit ^^?



aehem.. nee.. 
ich geh mal ne maschine waesche anschalten und ein wenig saugen xD so pseudo putzen ^^ 
sollte ja die 50 min noch ueberbruecken ^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

muss mich korrigieren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der steakhouse classic sieht ja mal geil aus hr hr


----------



## c25xe (29. April 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sagen warum Ulduar schonwieder generft werden muss?
> Ich hasse das.



!


----------



## .Côco (29. April 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> #
> 
> neeeeeeee denk ma einfach nur so aus bock machen die das damit wir leiden müssen und so weniger zeit haben unsre XXXX chars auf 80 zu bringen ^^



ich hab schon drei, reicht erstma^^


----------



## Horasto (29. April 2009)

grml...da hat man schonmal Freistunden und dann aufm Mittwoch...


----------



## Daroia (29. April 2009)

Mahlzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanon (29. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> muss mich korrigieren
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und wie *jami*


----------



## Tyraila (29. April 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich hab schon drei, reicht erstma^^




ja ich auch aber aus langöde mach ich mir grad meine pala hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. brauch ma wat zum heilZen


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

huhu daroia ^^

na wazzz up bei dir?


----------



## Delröy1 (29. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne^^
> 
> in der schwiez bezahlst mehr^^
> 
> ...



dass die da aber auch ganz andere gehälter und fixkosten haben is dir schon kla?^^
da drüben hab ich mich auch gewundert warum die für nen halbes brot soviel zahlen wie wir für ein ganzes, aber es is normal und wie man sieht gehts ihnen gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glurack (29. April 2009)

Aber die sauce beim Big Tasty ist immer eklig...bin erstma einkaufen...bis denne


----------



## .Côco (29. April 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sagen warum Ulduar schonwieder generft werden muss?
> Ich hasse das.




Wegen mir bestimmt nich, ich find das total ätzend -.-  aber gibt wohl zu viel mimimi...ich muss mich bewegen...mimimi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanon (29. April 2009)

Als ich in der Schweiz war war an jeder Ecke ein Schokiladen oder ein Caffeehaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (29. April 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> ja ich auch aber aus langöde mach ich mir grad meine pala hoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




auch das hab ich schon^^

Priester gibts nich als heiler für raids XD und Jäger is mein Farmbot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (29. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> muss mich korrigieren
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich nehm den linken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (29. April 2009)

Hanon schrieb:


> Als ich in der Schweiz war war an jeder Ecke ein Schokiladen oder ein Caffeehaus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schikilade?

Mh. Dennoch, ich will keinen Ulduar nerf.


----------



## Daroia (29. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> huhu daroia ^^
> 
> na wazzz up bei dir?




och net viel, hab mein Bett wieder im Schlafzimmer, Mann kommt in ca 1 Monat auf Urlaub heim... mir gehts super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was is bei dir so los? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanon (29. April 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Schikilade?
> 
> Mh. Dennoch, ich will keinen Ulduar nerf.


 Schokiladen = ein Laden wo man Schokolade kaufen kann z.b Schokopralinen Schokotafeln ect^^


----------



## Reaverslayer (29. April 2009)

Heilen? *würg* Ich hab zwar inzwischen alle klassen aber heilen? Ne dankle Tanken oder Schaden machen ja aber heilen nicht. Ständig balken anstarren ist nicht mein Ding. Ich hoffe mal die machen endlich den Talentbug raus nervt wenn man nach jedem Switchen wieder skillen muss...


----------



## Daroia (29. April 2009)

Hanon schrieb:


> Schokiladen = ein Laden wo man Schokolade kaufen kann z.b Schokopralinen Schokotafeln ect^^




Magic Spieler? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Wegen Sig)


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> och net viel, hab mein Bett wieder im Schlafzimmer, Mann kommt in ca 1 Monat auf Urlaub heim... mir gehts super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oh cool ^^

naja sitz wiederum inner arbeit und hab nüchts zu tun...

werde um ca. 11:30 mal zum billa starten mittag essen besorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## Tyraila (29. April 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> auch das hab ich schon^^
> 
> Priester gibts nich als heiler für raids XD und Jäger is mein Farmbot
> 
> ...


jäger is mein erzfarmchar xD meine dk war mal tank aber ich hasse tanken .. nyo und halt meine hexe die ich mag .. aber brauch was zum heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. wobei ich da noch nich weiß wie ich am besten nu heil mit welcher fähigkeit weil ich heil immer nur mit lichtblitz und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...und ich hab noch das ding das ich als vergelter (lvl ja als vergelter) mehr Zm hab als heilig wegen dem talent da .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Hanon (29. April 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Magic Spieler?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne das ist so in der Schweiz xD

Ach so ja Sign schon *rofl*


----------



## Daroia (29. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> oh cool ^^
> 
> naja sitz wiederum inner arbeit und hab nüchts zu tun...
> 
> ...



Nix zu tun haben is net gut ^^ Da zieht sich der Tag immer wie Kaugummi






Hanon schrieb:


> Ne das ist so in der Schweiz xD
> 
> Ach so ja Sign schon *rofl*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neue Edition scho vorbestellt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceilyn (29. April 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sagen warum Ulduar schonwieder generft werden muss?
> Ich hasse das.



jaja und meine gilde war vorgestern und gestern sooo stolz drauf das sie endlich weiter gekommen sind :Re:
aber naja... im moment ists eh net so rund da, wie es eigentlich sein soll :/


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Nix zu tun haben is net gut ^^ Da zieht sich der Tag immer wie Kaugummi



naja solange der mittwochs fread offen is gehts eig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanon (29. April 2009)

Neue Edition scho vorbestellt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[/quote]
 ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

hab auch mal magic gespielt... wurde mir aber zu blöd... genauso wie yu-gi-oh ^^


----------



## .Côco (29. April 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> jäger is mein erzfarmchar xD meine dk war mal tank aber ich hasse tanken .. nyo und halt meine hexe die ich mag .. aber brauch was zum heilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo lichtblitz und halt heiliger schock weil dann lichtblitz spontan wenns mal eng wird^^

Heiliges Licht geht erst mit richtig gutem Gear durchzuspammen. Ich krieg das nur zwischendurch mal hin sonst bin ich zu schnell oom. is einfach zu teuer.

Heilen mit dem Pala ist recht einfach eigentlich musst halt nur rauskriegen welchen cd du wann am besten benutzt und dann passt das schon.

Und ja, tanken find ich total kacke und ich hasse das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem kannste ausm AH und übers schmieden lassen schon ne menge nette items kriegen. In Eiskrone gibts ne Questreihe wos n Schild gibt als belohnung das ist auch recht gut. Ich hab mit 80 umgeskillt aus holy und hatte da schon 1600 (ca.) zm und so 26% krit.

Damit kannste dann auch direkt hc´s machen wenn du dich traust^^


----------



## Tyraila (29. April 2009)

*Neu Delhi, 28. April – Ein Inder im ostindischen Bundesstaat Orissa hat seine zehnjährige Enkelin geköpft. Er wollte offenbar eine bessere Ernte erreichen. Der Mann mischte das Blut des Mädchens mit Pflanzensamen. Er wollte sie an einem nach Hindu-Glauben Glück verheißenden Tag aussäen. Der Mann wurde Dorfbewohnern an Sicherheitskräfte übergeben.
*



das ist so grausam!


----------



## Tyraila (29. April 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Jo lichtblitz und halt heiliger schock weil dann lichtblitz spontan wenns mal eng wird^^
> 
> Heiliges Licht geht erst mit richtig gutem Gear durchzuspammen. Ich krieg das nur zwischendurch mal hin sonst bin ich zu schnell oom. is einfach zu teuer.
> 
> ...





ui danke für den tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanon (29. April 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> *Neu Delhi, 28. April – Ein Inder im ostindischen Bundesstaat Orissa hat seine zehnjährige Enkelin geköpft. Er wollte offenbar eine bessere Ernte erreichen. Der Mann mischte das Blut des Mädchens mit Pflanzensamen. Er wollte sie an einem nach Hindu-Glauben Glück verheißenden Tag aussäen. Der Mann wurde Dorfbewohnern an Sicherheitskräfte übergeben.
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Und extrem abnormal wenigstens haben die Dorfbewohner in ausgehändigt!!


----------



## .Côco (29. April 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> *Neu Delhi, 28. April – Ein Inder im ostindischen Bundesstaat Orissa hat seine zehnjährige Enkelin geköpft. Er wollte offenbar eine bessere Ernte erreichen. Der Mann mischte das Blut des Mädchens mit Pflanzensamen. Er wollte sie an einem nach Hindu-Glauben Glück verheißenden Tag aussäen. Der Mann wurde Dorfbewohnern an Sicherheitskräfte übergeben.
> *
> 
> 
> ...




OMG


----------



## Pericolus (29. April 2009)

Moinsen ;D


----------



## Daroia (29. April 2009)

Hanon schrieb:


> Neue Edition scho vorbestellt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch schuldig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Mikolomeus schrieb:


> hab auch mal magic gespielt... wurde mir aber zu blöd... genauso wie yu-gi-oh ^^



lol wer Yu-Gi-Oh spielt is selber schuld xP





Tyraila schrieb:


> *Neu Delhi, 28. April – Ein Inder im ostindischen Bundesstaat Orissa hat seine zehnjährige Enkelin geköpft. Er wollte offenbar eine bessere Ernte erreichen. Der Mann mischte das Blut des Mädchens mit Pflanzensamen. Er wollte sie an einem nach Hindu-Glauben Glück verheißenden Tag aussäen. Der Mann wurde Dorfbewohnern an Sicherheitskräfte übergeben.
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Wirklich heftig... versteh net wie man sowas machen kann...


----------



## Hanon (29. April 2009)

Ich glaub Herr Pinguin ist ins Klo gefallen xD


----------



## Tyraila (29. April 2009)

hab ich nämlich grad bei hotmail gelesen .. dachte mal das ich das mal posten könnte weil das so furchtbar ist


----------



## .Côco (29. April 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> ui danke für den tipp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gerne ;D

hier das meine ich
Rache der Banshee

oder halt das hier für Ruf
Kriegshymnenklan - Horde


----------



## Tyraila (29. April 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> gerne ;D
> 
> hier das meine ich
> Rache der Banshee
> ...





oi  rache der banshee sieht nicht mal so schlecht aus : )


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> gerne ;D
> 
> hier das meine ich
> Rache der Banshee
> ...



scheiss horde *hust*


----------



## Ceilyn (29. April 2009)

server ist immer noch down.. o.ô 
wohnung ist einigermassen sauber... 
ich glaub ich geh nun duschen.. dann brauch ich nur noch die dailys machen :> und kann in ruhe einkaufen gehen und am abend kurz zu meiner mom vorbeischauen :>


----------



## Daroia (29. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> scheiss horde *hust*



hehe dacht ich mir auch grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (29. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> scheiss horde *hust*




öy öy öy .. hat damit nix zu tun ...  mich nervt echt dieses : scheiß horde , scheiß allys gelaber .... ob nu horde oder allys .. sind alles nur menschen hinter den chars ... mehr nicht ...


----------



## Manitu2007 (29. April 2009)

ist noch jemand durstig?

ich stell nochmal ne Kanne Kaffee nach und für die Eistee liebhaber ne Kanne mit Eiswürfeln, ach und wer mag kann auch Eiskaffee haben (mit Sahne und Kakao drüber gestreuselt)


----------



## .Côco (29. April 2009)

Oy!  Net frech werden! *mit Nudelholz wedel*


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> hehe dacht ich mir auch grad
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie geht der spruch?

Zwei Dumme, Ein Gedanke.

oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (29. April 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> öy öy öy .. hat damit nix zu tun ...  mich nervt echt dieses : scheiß horde , scheiß allys gelaber .... ob nu horde oder allys .. sind alles nur menschen hinter den chars ... mehr nicht ...




Man kanns auch zu ernst nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mikolomeus schrieb:


> wie geht der spruch?
> 
> Zwei Dumme, Ein Gedanke.
> 
> ...



Ich bin der Gedanke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferok (29. April 2009)

mal ne frage: stehen bei euch als die patchnotes da? Weil bei mir irgendwie seid dem neuen downloader im feld wo diese stehen sollten es immer leer bleibt und keine patchnotes angezeigt werden.


----------



## Tyraila (29. April 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Man kanns auch zu ernst nehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




= ) wenns ein nervt dann reagiert man schon so


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> öy öy öy .. hat damit nix zu tun ...  mich nervt echt dieses : scheiß horde , scheiß allys gelaber .... ob nu horde oder allys .. sind alles nur menschen hinter den chars ... mehr nicht ...



hmm ich glaub ich spiel heute meinen 48er troll mage weiter hr hr ^^
frost is imbaaa


----------



## .Côco (29. April 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> oi  rache der banshee sieht nicht mal so schlecht aus : )



Jo das ist echt nen nice teil und gibt ja auch ep dafür^^ ich hab in eiskrone glaub ich mit 79 angefangen und mich dann gezielt dahin gearbeitet. schon mal schattengewölbe freischalten und da halt weiterrödeln. Am Ende fehlten nur noch 20k ep 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   passte also

Klar kannste das auch mit 80 noch machen aber dann gibts ja keine ep mehr und das event da gibt so 30k pro quest. Gruppenquest halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (29. April 2009)

Patchnotes? waren doch nur 7 MB dieser  3.1.1a 

wieder nur n Fix schätze ich mal ...gleich mal auf der Offi seite vorbei schauen


----------



## Cazore (29. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> hmm ich glaub ich spiel heute meinen 48er troll mage weiter hr hr ^^
> frost is imbaaa



dem stimme ich zu.


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

und warscheinlich wieder talente resett...


----------



## .Côco (29. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> und warscheinlich wieder talente resett...



oO bitte nich, dann muss ich schon wieder die holyskillung nachfragen. ich hab doch da kein plan von *heul*


----------



## Tyraila (29. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> und warscheinlich wieder talente resett...


oh nein bitte nicht ...


----------



## Farrase (29. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> und warscheinlich wieder talente resett...



Versteh auch nicht warum man sowas nicht mal ankündigen kann, damit man seine skillung noch sichern kann^^


----------



## Ferok (29. April 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Patchnotes? waren doch nur 7 MB dieser  3.1.1a
> 
> wieder nur n Fix schätze ich mal ...gleich mal auf der Offi seite vorbei schauen



ja aber bei mir blieb das feld auch bei 3.1 oder 3.1.1 leer


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> oO bitte nich, dann muss ich schon wieder die holyskillung nachfragen. ich hab doch da kein plan von *heul*



arsenal FTW

einfach ensidia eingeben und dort einen healer raussuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (29. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> und warscheinlich wieder talente resett...




hoffentlich nicht, keine lust schonwieder 10 chars zu skillen


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> hoffentlich nicht, keine lust schonwieder 10 chars zu skillen



einfach die charaktere löschen ^^ dann brauchst auch keine 10 skillungen mehr machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (29. April 2009)

Looooooooooooooooos Server hochfahren bitte.Ich will und ich MUSS spielen sonst bekomm ich noch ein Wutanfall.

Bin Süchtig     !!! STARTET ENDLICH DIE SERVER !!!


----------



## Daroia (29. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> und warscheinlich wieder talente resett...




och net scho wieder... und dann auch noch die duale -.- Blizz weiss wirklich wie man Gamer aergert...





Manitu2007 schrieb:


> hoffentlich nicht, keine lust schonwieder 10 chars zu skillen




Joa und des auch noch -.-"


----------



## .Côco (29. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> einfach die charaktere löschen ^^ dann brauchst auch keine 10 skillungen mehr machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



meine twink gammeln im moment eh nur rum. und da skill ich dann halt wenns mal notwendig ist XD

und dann auch meist nur irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (29. April 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Looooooooooooooooos Server hochfahren bitte.Ich will und ich MUSS spielen sonst bekomm ich noch ein Wutanfall.
> 
> Bin Süchtig     !!! STARTET ENDLICH DIE SERVER !!!




Oo  *angst*


----------



## Harloww (29. April 2009)

Kein Talentreset, ich such mal raus wo das stand. Jedenfalls meine ich mich erinnern zu können.


----------



## Daretina (29. April 2009)

mir is langweilig :/ mein menne schreibt mir nicht mehr ^^ ich glaub er probiert gerad die dinger aus mitm kolegen nerven xD 
wohnung is fertig >.< 

alles mist ^^


----------



## ÆbämÆ (29. April 2009)

kopf tisch kopf tisch <.< da hat ma einmal frei und dann verplant ma das mittwoch ist mimimimi^^


----------



## Ceilyn (29. April 2009)

soo ... bin geduscht.. tagesplanung ist auch fertig ^^
dailys machen, zwischendurch fruehstuecken, wenn ich hunger bekomme.. dann abwasch, gegen 16-1630 uhr aus den haus gehen, richtung mom fahren, zwischen durch aussteigen und frische bagels holen.. dann zu meiner mom weiter.. geld holen, dann richtung heimat, dvd zurueck geben gehen, dann zuruecklaufen, unterwegs noch bissi was einkaufen gehen, bierchen und essen fuer meinen freund ... und dann heim gehe ^^ 
kein stress.... :>
und das obwohl der kaffee heute eklig war, weil die milch schlecht war und ich erst neuen machen musste :>


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Oo  *angst*



/sign


----------



## .Côco (29. April 2009)

Naja, ich werd mir erstmal nen Kaffee holen und dann schaun mer mal^^

Wenns gleich wieder geht dann erstmal wieder drölfzig dailys machen und dann mal RL einkaufen gehen. Ansonsten andersrum halt^^


----------



## Tyraila (29. April 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Oo  *angst*


 xD das nennt man halt s+chtig da brauchst du keine angst haben


----------



## Harloww (29. April 2009)

"I know that some of the patch notes are the same from 3.11 but I was wondering if we are getting another free respec or did I possibily misread the patch notes? "

Bluepost darauf:

" There is no respec. "


----------



## Daroia (29. April 2009)

so Kleine is grad aufgewacht

Bin mal weg.... Bis denne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (29. April 2009)

und die arbeit von 2 1/2 Jahren weg werfen und mich dann nen Monat später bei nem GM ausheulen dass ich meine Chars wieder haben möchte und vorher hier und im offi Forum ankündige das ich BEWUST unabsichtlich Meine Chars gelöscht habe und Buffed dafür Verantwortlich mache weil mir ein gewiisser *Zensiert* dazu geraten hat dies zu tun? 

Nein Danke!


----------



## Pussimagnet (29. April 2009)

Talente ? Wasn das ? Ich mach auch so genug Damage ;-)

*witzmodus*


----------



## Tyraila (29. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> arsenal FTW
> 
> einfach ensidia eingeben und dort einen healer raussuchen
> 
> ...


auf welchen realm sind die denn^^ weil es gibt viele gilden die den namen haben


----------



## .Côco (29. April 2009)

Pussimagnet schrieb:


> Talente ? Wasn das ? Ich mach auch so genug Damage ;-)
> 
> *witzmodus*




rofl


----------



## Harloww (29. April 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> auf welchen realm sind die denn^^ weil es gibt viele gilden die den namen haben


Magtheridon


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (29. April 2009)

Los tankt Zweitaktgemisch in eure Server und hochfahren bitte.Ich muss noch soviel erledigen.........


----------



## .Côco (29. April 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> auf welchen realm sind die denn^^ weil es gibt viele gilden die den namen haben



keinen schimmer^^

aber ich frag lieber leute von denen ich weiss das sie ahnung haben was denn wie sinn macht und lass mich dann halt so beraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat bislang immer gut funktioniert. Und bei Shadow weiss ich auch so was ich tue, da bin ich immer der berater bei uns oO


----------



## booooob (29. April 2009)

hm... iwie ist mir langweilig...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## booooob (29. April 2009)

spielt jemand auf die arguswacht allis??^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Los tankt Zweitaktgemisch in eure Server und hochfahren bitte.Ich muss noch soviel erledigen.........



1:50 oder 1:75er ^^

oder doch super+?


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein moped ^^ das geht ab wie schmids katz ^^


----------



## Akonos (29. April 2009)

la-la-la-langweilig, ich will zocken, ich langweile mich sonst zu tode


----------



## Tyraila (29. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ôô~


----------



## Nydwyn (29. April 2009)

Cóco die Leute von Ensidia haben Ahnung =) Ist ja nicht umsonst eine der Topgilden der Welt.. Also darf man sich bezüglich der Skillung schon auf ihr können und wissen verlassen


----------



## Ceilyn (29. April 2009)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?s...uReTsb0Av6Z0q#0
need


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (29. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Turbosport 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geiles Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pussimagnet (29. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boah Alter, was hasten da für die Mats bezahlt ? *g*


----------



## booooob (29. April 2009)

boa mein server ist soo leer... schon fast hirn tot...-.-


----------



## Reaverslayer (29. April 2009)

Oha sogar turbo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na dann pass auf das du nicht damit die schallmauer durchbrichst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (29. April 2009)

macht mal was anderes, versucht z. b. mal minesweeper auf Super schwer oder Selbst befiniert von 999x999 Feldern mit 999 Bomben ^^


----------



## Alegesander (29. April 2009)

Schonma getestet ob Du Fallschaden mit dem Ding bekommst? xD


----------



## .Côco (29. April 2009)

Nydwyn schrieb:


> Cóco die Leute von Ensidia haben Ahnung =) Ist ja nicht umsonst eine der Topgilden der Welt.. Also darf man sich bezüglich der Skillung schon auf ihr können und wissen verlassen




Das ist mir auch klar, aber die kann ich so schlecht persönlich fragen warum, wieso weshalb^^

das meinte ich damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  es gibt ja nicht nur eine richtige skillung sondern verschiedene alternativen und man sollte schon für sich das passende finden


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

Alegesander schrieb:


> Schonma getestet ob Du Fallschaden mit dem Ding bekommst? xD



oh ja bekommt man ^^


----------



## Alegesander (29. April 2009)

Den Ingi würd ich mir schnappen...schlechte Arbeit!!! xD

PS: Arsenal wird zurückgesetzt, wenn Talente zurückgesetzt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (29. April 2009)

sooo ich bin dann mal bissl lvln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bye euch


----------



## .Côco (29. April 2009)

mir is voll kalt! mach ma einer den Sommer an draussen -.-


----------



## Manitu2007 (29. April 2009)

glaub das ist keine so gute idee, sonst verschlechtert sich sein Ruf bei "Den Grünen Jungs" und jeder Autofaher/Mofa Fahrer braucht eh schon lang genug um da Ehrfürchtig zu sein ^^


----------



## .Côco (29. April 2009)

ich hab nen Chopper zum Geburtstag bekommen XD


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (29. April 2009)

Da fällt mir noch ein ich brauch einen neuen Rennvergaser.Gleich mal bestellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

!!! ICH WILL SPIELEN !!!


----------



## Alegesander (29. April 2009)

Moa will auch einen Geschenkt bekommen.....mal sehen wie lieb mich meine Gildies haben xD


----------



## .Côco (29. April 2009)

ich bin dann auch ma wat ingame sobald gleich Pere wieder lebt^^

Haut rein Mädels  /winken


----------



## .Côco (29. April 2009)

Alegesander schrieb:


> Moa will auch einen Geschenkt bekommen.....mal sehen wie lieb mich meine Gildies haben xD




die Gildis waren btw. nicht so lieb aber mein Mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Er hats bezahlt und organisiert und mir eingepackt geschickt am Geburtstag XD  war der lacher


----------



## Manitu2007 (29. April 2009)

baba und viel erfolg

ich muss noch warten :-(


----------



## Luciferas (29. April 2009)

gilneas......wo bleibst du....*zitter*


----------



## booooob (29. April 2009)

uhhhh 11:00!


----------



## Pussimagnet (29. April 2009)

Hab da noch was zum Schmunzeln, bevor die Server gleich wieder funzen (soll sich so zugetragen haben) :

Zwei Wow-Zocker beim Fussballspiel.
Vor ihnen 1 Polizist auf seinem Pferd.
Die beiden wollen ihn verarschen und fragen :"Sagen sie mal, ist das nen Epic-Mount ?"
Der Polizist darauf : "Jungs, habt ihr schon mal jemand mit grünem Gear auf nem Epic-Mount gesehen ?"

Owned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alegesander (29. April 2009)

Ich wär ja schonmal froh, wenn irgendeins der Mounts droppen würden...sei es der weiße Bär aus der Daily, der Drache ausm Turm ect....alle haben es > Archronós hat es nicht xD


----------



## Farrase (29. April 2009)

Juhu Server wieder On


----------



## Silmarilli (29. April 2009)

Is das eigentlich recht langweilig wenn ich so n Pro Gamer wie die Leute von Ensidia bin ? 

Wenn n Neuer Patch auf den PTR's getestet wird werden die Raid-Abende dorthin verlagert um mich dauer zu ärgern

Geht der Patch dann Live geh ich am ersten Abend rein - hau alle Bosse um die ich eh schon seit Wochen auf den PTR's getestet hab und schrei laut FIRST ... damit ich mich dann bis zum nächsten Patch auf dem PTR-Servern langweile weil ja alles auf Farm - Status is. 

Also recht lustig find ich das persönlich ja mal nicht. Da bleib ich Otto-Normal-Spieler.

Und nur weil die Leute WoW zum Beruf gemacht haben heißt das noch nicht das diese Leute dann die Spezialisten auf dem Gebiet der Skillung und Co. sind.
Immerhin ... gibt auch in der restlichen Privatwirtschaft genug Scheinkluge die auch glauben die Suppe der Weisheit mit dem Schöpflöffel gefuttert zu haben.


lg Sily 

P.S. weiss wer ob neben dem IMBA-Patch an Exorzissmus sonst noch was gemacht wurde. weil dafür war der patch n bischen zu gross find ich bzw. hätte das ja nu wirklich n Hotfix getan. also die alten Hotfixes ala Serverneustart und gut is.


----------



## Manitu2007 (29. April 2009)

der ist gut mus ich mir merken


----------



## Alegesander (29. April 2009)

Pussimagnet schrieb:


> Hab da noch was zum Schmunzeln, bevor die Server gleich wieder funzen (soll sich so zugetragen haben) :
> 
> Zwei Wow-Zocker beim Fussballspiel.
> Vor ihnen 1 Polizist auf seinem Pferd.
> ...



rofl


----------



## Alegesander (29. April 2009)

Juchuuu, Tirion is on....bis nächsten Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (29. April 2009)

Pussimagnet schrieb:


> Hab da noch was zum Schmunzeln, bevor die Server gleich wieder funzen (soll sich so zugetragen haben) :
> 
> Zwei Wow-Zocker beim Fussballspiel.
> Vor ihnen 1 Polizist auf seinem Pferd.
> ...




ders zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gleich ma ins Gildenforum kopieren D


----------



## Ceilyn (29. April 2009)

klasse.. arthas ist online xD
perfektes timing ^^


----------



## Darequi (6. Mai 2009)

So, ich schreib jetzt schonmal, und sobald Malle down iss, send ich ab xD

*schonmal bier bereit stell*

Minderjährige sind ja keine mehr on um die Zeit ^^

mann bin ich müde xD 

wer kommt mit pokern? THNL SnG  0,50/1,00 ?


----------



## soul6 (6. Mai 2009)

Schönen guten Morgen auch von mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so mal kaffee holen und brötchen schmieren.....und buffed forum unsicher machen

lg
randy



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darequi (6. Mai 2009)

soul6 schrieb:


> Schönen guten Morgen auch von mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wie, was, Brötchen?

Tausche Brötchen mit ErdbeerMarmelade gegen KK .. aber moin Randy


----------



## unrealmarmota (6. Mai 2009)

Dann sende ich auch mal mein "moin" in das noch leere Forum, ehe ich an die uni verschwinde und auf 11 Uhr warte. Und es hat nochnichmal ein Bäcker auf um die uhrzeit -.-°


----------



## soul6 (6. Mai 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> Wie, was, Brötchen?
> 
> Tausche Brötchen mit ErdbeerMarmelade gegen KK .. aber moin Randy




hihihi, na gerne doch.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und auch dir ein moin !

ach, ein einziges problem haben wir mit dem tausch !!!!! (bin ösi und es dauert bis ich dir das brötchen vorbeigebracht habe ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy


----------



## Darequi (6. Mai 2009)

soul6 schrieb:


> hihihi, na gerne doch....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Habt ihr keine Kamps Filiale da unten? 
Die soll hier anrufen und mir eins von hier geben ^^


----------



## soul6 (6. Mai 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> Habt ihr keine Kamps Filiale da unten?
> Die soll hier anrufen und mir eins von hier geben ^^



Glaub nicht, doch ich habs mit UPS losgeschickt und die müßten bald bei dir sein :-)))))))))))))))
Außerdem haben sie den Auftrag, unbedingt warme Brötchen zu liefern, denn so sind sie am leckersten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

p.s.: ich hoffe der fahrer kommt nicht auf die Idee und setzt sich drauf, für´s warmhalten.....................hihihihi

lg
randy

und lass es dir gut schmecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarnia (6. Mai 2009)

Guten morgen zusamm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



blöder mittwoch , hab gar net dran gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fhrain (6. Mai 2009)

Morgen zusammen ;D
... same shit als every Mittwoch ...


----------



## Seeotter (6. Mai 2009)

moin


----------



## Schaitan (6. Mai 2009)

moin moin, 

ist mir heute auch zum erstenmal passiert, dass ich den mittwoch vergessen habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn ich dann auch noch aus dem fenster schaue und das rotzwetter sehe, ist der mittwoch sowieso schon gelaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (6. Mai 2009)

Da denkt man morgens: ,,Ach komm ich guck mal was im AH so drinn is, aber ich guck davor auf buffed vorbei.'' und sieht das die Server ja Gewartet werden.....
naja moin ihr! und viel spaß bei was auch immer ihr grade macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (6. Mai 2009)

Verdammt muss ich wieder warten bis mittags mit angeln daily bis alles wieder überfamrt is ^^


----------



## FirstIceGott (6. Mai 2009)

joa wie jedem mittwoch ^^


----------



## Cradle01 (6. Mai 2009)

Morgäääään


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

tja sachen gibts

ich hasse diesen minipatch heute


----------



## Axthammer (6. Mai 2009)

Morgen Männer und Damen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (6. Mai 2009)

Minipatch?


----------



## Axthammer (6. Mai 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Minipatch?




Normal nicht, da selbst bei den kleinen Patches die Server um 3 runtergefahren werden. Und das war nicht der fall.

Edit: Beim letzten Minipatch war der Server um 3 off.


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

joa kommt doch 3.1.2?


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

05/05/09 

Die NSCs hinter dem Fronteingang von Ulduar werden nicht länger verschwinden.

Der Vier-Teile-Setbonus der Nachtweisenschlachtrüstung der Druiden wird nun die Dauer von &#8222;Wildes Brüllen&#8220; korrekt erhöhen.

An der Begegnung mit Auriaya wurden folgende Änderungen vorgenommen: Die Reichweite von &#8222;wildes Anspringen (momentan &#8222;ungezähmtes Anspringen&#8220 wurde leicht verringert, die Wirkung und der Schaden über Zeit wurde für den heroischen Schwierigkeitsgrad reduziert; die Fähigkeit &#8222;Wächterschwarm&#8220; ruft nun 10 anstatt 25 Wächter herbei wobei ihr individueller Schaden erhöht wurde.

Der reflektierte Schaden der Fähigkeit &#8222;Versteinerte Rinde&#8220;, des Ältesten Steinrinde , wurde um einiges reduziert.

Bei der Begegnung mit Hodir wurde die Zeitspanne die man zum Beenden des schweren Modus hat, um drei Minuten erhöht. (Dieser Hotfix wird während der wöchentlichen Wartungsarbeiten aufgespielt.)

*Die Gesundheit vom Herz des Dekonstruktors in der Begegnung mit dem XT-002 Dekonstruktor wurde reduziert.*

Die Fähigkeit &#8222;Wirbeltrip&#8220; der eisernen Ringwache in der Begegnung mit Thorim wird nun nur noch den Tank treffen.

Bei der Begegnung mit der Versammlung des Eisens (heroisch) wurde die Wirkungsdauer von &#8222;Überwältigende Kraft&#8220; um 30 Sekunden erhöht und die Summe an Heilung, die &#8222;Stahlbrecher&#8220; durch die &#8222;Elektrische Ladung&#8220; erhält, wurde auf 20% seiner maximalen Gesundheit verringert.

Die erste Gegnergruppe in dem Konservatorium des Lebens wurde entfernt, eine der Gegnergruppen in dem Raum von General Vezax wurde entfernt, alle Humanoiden in General Vezax&#8217;s Raum sind nicht länger immun gegen Betäubungseffekte, die Schrecken ohne Gesicht werden nur noch einmal anstatt dreimal immun und beschwören Leerbiester und der gewirkte Schaden, wenn ein Aufziehräuber explodiert wurde um einiges reduziert.


oh lol

zum unterschritchenen JUHU ich kann nun nicht mehr den raid wipen wegen ausversehen pull *hust*^^

quelle wow forum


ach ja wie wieder jede woche an ulduar generft wird ist unglaublich


----------



## Cradle01 (6. Mai 2009)

Also mein Downloader zieht nichts an Patches darum frage ich


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Also mein Downloader zieht nichts an Patches darum frage ich



aso ja dan hab ich mich geirrt wird wohl nur nen hotfix und so^^


----------



## Axthammer (6. Mai 2009)

Maaaaaaaan ist mir langweilig und bis um 11 noch warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turismo (6. Mai 2009)

waynetrain


----------



## Fynni2007 (6. Mai 2009)

wunder schönen guten morgen alle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

hey fynni gibts ja nicht dich gibts ja noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hey fynni gibts ja nicht dich gibts ja noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



klaro gibts mich noch hatte jetzt ne lange wow pause hinter mir kennst mich doch sowas brauch ich ab und zu mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

öhm okey^^


----------



## Fynni2007 (6. Mai 2009)

bin aber gleich auch wieder weg wollt nur mal schauen was es hier neues gibt 
und wie gehts dir


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

jojo mir gehts gut und dir?


----------



## Fynni2007 (6. Mai 2009)

och ja muss erwarte mein zweites kind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und deswegen kaum zeit hier reinzuschauen oder zuspielen


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> och ja muss erwarte mein zweites kind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rootii (6. Mai 2009)

ich finds so geil wie man jeden mittwoch morgen ließt 

"Foren-Ticker: buffed.de
WoW:	  Ist heute Mittwoch .."

 und alle suchtis wissen morgens nich was sie machen sollen und werden verrückt weil sie ihre sachen nich ordentlich farmen können wenns zu spät wird ^^

..naja wenn ich ehrlich bin..könnte ich so früh zockn würd ichs auch tun und meine runden drehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (6. Mai 2009)

deine antworten werden auch immer kürzer dafür das ich sooooo lange nicht mehr hier war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarnia (6. Mai 2009)

Rootii schrieb:


> ich finds so geil wie man jeden mittwoch morgen ließt
> 
> "Foren-Ticker: buffed.de
> WoW:	  Ist heute Mittwoch .."
> ...



naja was soll man machen , draussen ist sch.... wetter und die wohnung ist fertig...-.-

is doch dooohooov^^


----------



## Jagolus (6. Mai 2009)

gz zum 2. Kind ^^


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Fynni2007 schrieb:


> deine antworten werden auch immer kürzer dafür das ich sooooo lange nicht mehr hier war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt mhm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber auf buffed hättest ja ruhig kommen können und mit mir schreiben ^^

so geht die zeit schneller vorbei *gg*


----------



## Fynni2007 (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> stimmt mhm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wie soll ich das machen wenn ich morgens um 6 aufstehe und dann gleich die wohnung mach du darfst net vergessen mein sohn ist fast zwei jahre da ist die zeit nicht mehr so da weiß doch mein sohn ist mir wichtiger als wow dazu zählt dann auch das forum hier und da ich wieder schwanger bin und der bauch schon echt stört brauch ich für manche sachen länger also bleibt der pc meistens gleich aus bis zum mittag da macht mein sohn immer sein schläfchen grins so bin auch wieder weg muss noch saugen und mein sohn schreit auch wieder nach einer frischen windel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab bald aber wieder mehr zeit mein sohn geht bald in den kindergarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis später


----------



## Tramadol (6. Mai 2009)

mich freuts, also naja nich wirklich kann schon mit euch mitfühlen aber dadurch das ich eh nich zocken könnte werden die 3h die ich an der FH warten muss nich ganz soo unerträglich xD


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Huhu Natsu, na wie gehts? Hast deinen Ice-Tea bekommen?

MfG


----------



## Tazmal (6. Mai 2009)

Rootii schrieb:


> ich finds so geil wie man jeden mittwoch morgen ließt
> 
> "Foren-Ticker: buffed.de
> WoW:	  Ist heute Mittwoch .."
> ...



komsich, ich weis nichtmal was ich in wow machen soll wenn die server wieder on sind, rumstehen in dala oder co ist ja nicht so prall ....

Hätte WoW ne gescheite Com würde mir sicher was einfallen


----------



## deereper (6. Mai 2009)

OOOOOOMG!!!!!!!!! MEINE CHARS SIND WEG. KANN MICH NICHT EINLOGGEN!!! MEIN lvl 11pew pew ZWERG IST WEG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

















=D horde ftw


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Huhu Natsu, na wie gehts? Hast deinen Ice-Tea bekommen?
> 
> MfG




hallo Miko ne die hatten das zeug nicht *grml* dafür aber Mango-Annanas lol so ne limitierte edition ^^


@Fynni mhm dan putz net jeden tag ^^


----------



## Xarnia (6. Mai 2009)

deereper schrieb:


> OOOOOOMG!!!!!!!!! MEINE CHARS SIND WEG. KANN MICH NICHT EINLOGGEN!!! MEIN lvl 11pew pew ZWERG IST WEG
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sonst alles ok ja?!  

will auch das zeug was der hat^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hallo Miko ne die hatten das zeug nicht *grml* dafür aber Mango-Annanas lol so ne limitierte edition ^^



hmmm hört sich auch lecker an ^^

is es bei dir in der arbeit auch grad so öde?


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Mai 2009)

Xarnia schrieb:


> sonst alles ok ja?!
> 
> will auch das zeug was der hat^^
> 
> ...



*geheimnachrechtsundlinksguck*
ey, nasenspray, im nasenspray ist das zeug drinnen! das geht ab das glaubst du nicht
*/geheimnachrechtsundlinksguck*


----------



## Xarnia (6. Mai 2009)

*hin und her schau, zum flur renn und jacke überzieh* bin dann gleich wieder da muss mal kurz weg ......hab plötzlich so n schnupfen :>


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> hmmm hört sich auch lecker an ^^
> 
> is es bei dir in der arbeit auch grad so öde?




joa irgendwie schon^^

vorallem will ich nach hause pc zusammenbauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab gestern verkackt und falsche motherboard gekauft (gut vllt absichtlich) nun kann ich gleich noch neue cpu und ram kaufen MUAHAHAHA

aus alt wird neu *gg*


----------



## Axthammer (6. Mai 2009)

Xarnia schrieb:


> *hin und her schau, zum flur renn und jacke überzieh* bin dann gleich wieder da muss mal kurz weg ......hab plötzlich so n schnupfen :>



Da is Epinefrien drin, feines Zeug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cruzia (6. Mai 2009)

dass is mitr letztens passiert...spiele noch nicht so lange und hatte dahger keine ahnung wie das mit den wartungsarbeiten ist.
Hatte im Geschäft net soooo vile zu tun und hab mir um 12:00 für den Rest des Tages freigenommen....voller Vorfreude darauf weiter zu zoggen!!!

Und was war ich um halb eins zu hause....NIX funzt...pff furchtbar...naja kann ma halt nix machen .....weiss eigentlich iwer...wann diese schlechte Verbindung oder was auch imma das ist beim zoggen aufhört?

Dieses "wackeln" und ruckeln...wann hört das auf?!

Liebe verschlafene Grüße

Cruzia


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

dieses wackeln und ruckeln hört auf wen du dir nen neuen rechner kaufst^^

nehme an liegt an den fps das du so laggst

und willkommen bei buffed^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Mai 2009)

natsuuu *lieb guck*
willst mir nicht nen neuen Laptop kaufen?
am besten von Alienware... kostet ja nur 4k Gold #ääääähm Euro ^^


----------



## Cruzia (6. Mai 2009)

Mhmmm...mein PC ist eigentlich neu...und immer noch ein sehr guter...hat auch na abrtig geile internet verbindung...allerdings sry...was heisst laggen und was heisst fp????

Ich habs bis jetzt noch nicht so mit den abkürzungen...aber ich bin lernwillig !!! *g*


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Mai 2009)

Cruzia schrieb:


> Mhmmm...mein PC ist eigentlich neu...und immer noch ein sehr guter...hat auch na abrtig geile internet verbindung...allerdings sry...was heisst laggen und was heisst fp????
> 
> Ich habs bis jetzt noch nicht so mit den abkürzungen...aber ich bin lernwillig !!! *g*



laggen ist, wenn deine internet leitung nicht hinterher kommt.
Z.B du hast laut anzeige eine Latenz von 3500ms. Die ms geben aus wie lange das Signal zum Server braucht. Und wenn du einen hohen Ping hast hängen mobs hinterher und wenn dich andere spieler ansehen läufst du z.b. auf der stelle oder portest dich herum!

FPS => Frames Per Second. Bilder pro Sekunde.


----------



## Tramadol (6. Mai 2009)

Cruzia schrieb:


> Mhmmm...mein PC ist eigentlich neu...und immer noch ein sehr guter...hat auch na abrtig geile internet verbindung...allerdings sry...was heisst laggen und was heisst fp????
> 
> Ich habs bis jetzt noch nicht so mit den abkürzungen...aber ich bin lernwillig !!! *g*



also wenn du einen cast machst und der zb 5 seks länger dauert als normal aber sonst alles läuft ist es ein lag -> Probleme mit der verbindung
Wenns ruckelt, bild für einige sekunden stehen bleibt und ähnliche sache vorkommen liegts wohl am Rechner bzw grafikeinstellungen
fps bedeutet frames per second also die bildwiederholrate des spiels je höher diese ist desto flüssiger läuft das spiel (den wert kannst sehen in dem du mit der maus über den hauptmenü button unten in der leiste gehst) Ist der wert entsprechend niedrig ist das system zu schwach bzw die grafik verhältnissmäßig zu hoch eingestellt.


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

also fps ist Frame Pro Sekunde

das heist eigentlich mit wievielen Bilder Pro sekunde wow öhm spielz

laggen ist halt wen du was machen willst aber das kommt erst später^^ ---> Internetverbindung irgendwie schlecht


wen du sehen willst wieviel fps du hast kannst einfach da bei dem PC symbol schauen da wo auch die Latenz ist (welche in MS angezeigt wird) einfach mit der maus über das symbol fahren^^

also ne FPS von unter naja 18 in kämpfen ist schon recht schlecht^^ am besten du spielst immer so über 24 fps da ist es am flüssigsten eigentlich

solltest du wenig FPS haben solltest du versuchen die Grafik effekte runterzuschrauben (gibt viele unnötige effekte^^) sind diese jedoch schon alle unten musst du entweder den Grafiktreiber updaten oder eventuel nicht so viele addons drauf haben (falls das der fall ist)

ooooderrr^^

pc aufräumen^^


@ miko 4k euro wtf?? was kaufst den du dir?^^

also ich bezahle 500 euro etwa für meinen pc wobei ich paar teile noch vom alten behalten werde aber doppelt so "mächtig" ist wie mein lap also reicht es mir^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> @ miko 4k euro wtf?? was kaufst den du dir?^^
> ...




naja ist hald das highend teil der highend teile... 2 grakas... quad core, 4gb 1066 RAM 500gb ^^ unso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (6. Mai 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> naja ist hald das highend teil der highend teile... 2 grakas... quad core, 4gb 1066 RAM 500gb ^^ unso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




braucht man net ; /


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> naja ist hald das highend teil der highend teile... 2 grakas... quad core, 4gb 1066 RAM 500gb ^^ unso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja aber laptop? :/

kauf dir lieber nen highend PC^^

hast mehr davon und hält länger und ist leichter aufrüstbar e.t.c.


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> braucht man net ; /



genau übertreiben sollte man nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (6. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nur geldausgeberei


----------



## Ceilyn (6. Mai 2009)

guten morgen^^
server sind wohl noch down xD


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> nur geldausgeberei




naja ist halt auch gut für die wirtschaft^^


----------



## Tyraila (6. Mai 2009)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> guten morgen^^
> server sind wohl noch down xD




^^ und? xD so kann ich in ruhe kind wickeln und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja ist halt auch gut für die wirtschaft^^





ÔÔ aber auch für die männer ein "geiles" gefühl wenn die was neues an autos oder rechner haben


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> ÔÔ aber auch für die männer ein "geiles" gefühl wenn die was neues an autos oder rechner haben



naja ich finde auto da schon besser als pc^^

also was für nen rechner ich hab ist mir egal muss nicht highend sein^^

so mitte reicht^^ und solange man gescheit was machen kann

naja dafür würd ich nie nen smart oder so fahren^^


----------



## battschack (6. Mai 2009)

pc für 4000euro mit 2grakas = max. 1k euro cpu max 1k euro rest ist hinterher geschmissen vorralem ddr rams und festplatte wo hast du die restlichen 2k hin geschmissen?


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Mai 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> pc für 4000euro mit 2grakas = max. 1k euro cpu max 1k euro rest ist hinterher geschmissen vorralem ddr rams und festplatte wo hast du die restlichen 2k hin geschmissen?



*hust*
hast du eigentlich meinen beitrag oben gelesen... es wurde von einem LAPTOP gesprochen...

Mit 2 Nvidia Grafikkarten
4 GB DDR 1066 mhz Rams
500gb Festplattenspeicher - bzw. 320 mit 160gb SSD
17'' versteht sich.
beleuchtete tastatur,
windows vista 64bit ultimate
und weiteren schnick schnack...
-------------------------------------

ich hasse solche leute die meinen ich habe keine ahnung in meinem bereich in dem ich arbeite...


----------



## Tyraila (6. Mai 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> *hust*
> hast du eigentlich meinen beitrag oben gelesen... es wurde von einem LAPTOP gesprochen...





xD lass er/sie/es  .. er musste sein wissen hier posten wieviel was kostet und blah


----------



## Ceilyn (6. Mai 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> ^^ und? xD so kann ich in ruhe kind wickeln und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab kein kind ^^
ausserdem ist nen handwerker in der wohnung und macht die fenster <.<
und es stinkt hier ueberall <.<


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> ich hasse solche leute die meinen ich habe keine ahnung in meinem bereich in dem ich arbeite...




du hast keine ahnung *gg*^

ach ja wegen cpu also wen ich so bei händler schaue ist so die teuerste (nicht einkaufspreis) schon über 1.5k euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 irgendso ne intelligende quadcore von intel i7 heist die ist noch geil das ding ^^

schaltet selber auf 1 bzw 2 core je nach anwendung und optimiert die leistung noch und so e.t.c.^^


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> hab kein kind ^^
> ausserdem ist nen handwerker in der wohnung und macht die fenster <.<
> und es stinkt hier ueberall <.<




dann wirds zeit für ein kind *hust*^^


----------



## battschack (6. Mai 2009)

glaubst du ich lies mir hier alles durch wo 90% eh nur gespamme ist? dann sry wenns halt nen lappi wird aber für 4000euro naja sag ich mal nix dazu : )

@Tyraila
Besser mein wissen posten wie garnix wie du.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## monthy (6. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen.

Ich glaube ich habe heute wieder ein wenig Zeit zum lernen.

Ps. Kauft euch ne PS3   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ;-)

Mfg


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

monthy schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen.
> 
> Ich glaube ich habe heute wieder ein wenig Zeit zum lernen.
> 
> ...




nö kein geld und so

als lehrling verdient man irgendwie zu wenig -.-"


----------



## Tyraila (6. Mai 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> glaubst du ich lies mir hier alles durch wo 90% eh nur gespamme ist? dann sry wenns halt nen lappi wird aber für 4000euro naja sag ich mal nix dazu : )
> 
> @Tyraila
> Besser mein wissen posten wie garnix wie du.
> ...




=D dann lass es doch einfach und schließe diese seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn du es dir eh nich durchließt und dann so kommentare schreibst die dazu noch völlig fehl am platz sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nö kein geld und so
> 
> als lehrling verdient man irgendwie zu wenig -.-"



jap... bin im 1. lehrjahr... 389 euronen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja, der i7 is zurzeit aus meiner sicht schrott... ist sehr schwer zu kühlen... aber bald kommt e ein 65nm i7 raus, den kann man sich dann locker zu legen ^^


----------



## battschack (6. Mai 2009)

ne muss ja irgendwas machen bis um 9.30 dann seit ihr mich ja eh los : )

1800seiten voller spamm und ich soll nicht mit machen? ne danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: so bin weg glücklich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (6. Mai 2009)

Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (6. Mai 2009)

ey bleibt mal freundlich hier ... das is die Chill-Out-Ecke

dem Rest einen wunderschönen guten Morgen :-)

lg sily


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> jap... bin im 1. lehrjahr... 389 euronen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja hab den auch nur so oberflächlich angeschaut^^

<-- 2 lehrjahr ca 490 euro und so mit abzug von den kack steuern e.t.c.^^

naja ab august dan etwa 650 euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mogen morgen

na wie gehts dir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> ey bleibt mal freundlich hier ... das is die Chill-Out-Ecke
> 
> dem Rest einen wunderschönen guten Morgen :-)
> 
> lg sily




immer doch *hust*

dir auch einen schönen guten herrlichen morgen und so halt^^


----------



## Daroia (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mogen morgen
> 
> na wie gehts dir?
> 
> ...



Och ja, die Wurzelbehandlung is net so toll XD

aber sonst gehts super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mann kommt ja auch bald wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und selbst?


----------



## Topperharly (6. Mai 2009)

*zuck nevös durch die Gegen*

aaahhh bin so nervös und will endlich ne antwort wegen der Praktikumsstelle und ob ein Käufer für mein Segenset gefunden wurde (Praktikum is aber wichtiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) neeed morre coffee. aaahh

*zuck nervös aus dem Zimmer um sich Kaffee zu machen*


----------



## Silmarilli (6. Mai 2009)

@ daroia ... mein Mitgefühl ... outsch

is der immer noch beim Heer, wie lang denn noch?

@ Natsu 
naja wunderschön und herrlich wäre echt toll ... es schüttet bei uns im Ösi Land aus Eimern und das in kombination mit erfrischenden gefühlten 5 Grad weil Wind auch noch dabei is .... MIR IS SAU KALT UND ES IST SEIT 6 TAGE DER WONNEMONAT MAI VERDAMMT NOCHMAL  *holt sich ne Kuscheldecke fürs Büro*


----------



## Daroia (6. Mai 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> *zuck nevös durch die Gegen*
> 
> aaahhh bin so nervös und will endlich ne antwort wegen der Praktikumsstelle und ob ein Käufer für mein Segenset gefunden wurde (Praktikum is aber wichtiger
> 
> ...




soll ich dir irgendein Medikament deshalb besorgen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (6. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceilyn (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> dann wirds zeit für ein kind *hust*^^



nee nee ich glaub net ^^


----------



## Daroia (6. Mai 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> @ daroia ... mein Mitgefühl ... outsch
> 
> is der immer noch beim Heer, wie lang denn noch?




bis 2010 auf jeden Fall noch... naja im Ausland bis hoechstens September noch (und halt iwann Ende Mai/Anfang Juni Urlaub fuer 18 Tage)


----------



## Topperharly (6. Mai 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> soll ich dir irgendein Medikament deshalb besorgen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



glaub mir, die medikamente die ich bräuchte gibt es nicht zu kaufen *muahahaahahhahaha* öhm.... kaffee is fertig. will einer?


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Och ja, die Wurzelbehandlung is net so toll XD
> 
> aber sonst gehts super
> 
> ...



mhm mhm tia muss auch mal sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und schön das er bald wieder kommt *gg*
und mir gehts eigentlich gut ja ^^



Silmarilli schrieb:


> @ Natsu
> naja wunderschön und herrlich wäre echt toll ... es schüttet bei uns im Ösi Land aus Eimern und das in kombination mit erfrischenden gefühlten 5 Grad weil Wind auch noch dabei is .... MIR IS SAU KALT UND ES IST SEIT 6 TAGE DER WONNEMONAT MAI VERDAMMT NOCHMAL  *holt sich ne Kuscheldecke fürs Büro*



mhm also wir hatten heute morgen 10 grad jedoch bewölkt und so morgen solls aber 26 grad werden und sonnig lol^^



Tyraila schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was ist den mit dir los?^^


----------



## Daroia (6. Mai 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> glaub mir, die medikamente die ich bräuchte gibt es nicht zu kaufen *muahahaahahhahaha* öhm.... kaffee is fertig. will einer?



Ne danke, bin keine Kaffeetrinkerin


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> nee nee ich glaub net ^^



waaaruuuum deeeen niiicht?^^


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Ne danke, bin keine Kaffeetrinkerin



kaffee ist ja auch geldverschwendung und so 

Eis Tee > all


----------



## Panaku (6. Mai 2009)

einen guten morgen an alle


----------



## Daroia (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> kaffee ist ja auch geldverschwendung und so
> 
> Eis Tee > all



Volvic mit Tee und Pfirsichgeschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kennt ihr euch eigentlich mit Anime aus?  (bei den meisten Usernamen eig. ne doofe Frage)


----------



## Axthammer (6. Mai 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> braucht man net ; /




Braucht man(n)!


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> kaffee ist ja auch geldverschwendung und so
> 
> Eis Tee > all



du mit deinem eis tee... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (6. Mai 2009)

die mist säue ... nun hhaben die mich abgelehnt für ne ausbildung weil ich einen sohn habe .... ohhh ich könnt kotzen was ist das denn


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> du mit deinem eis tee...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gibt halt nichts besseres^^

daroia was ist den volvic?

und anime? kann man das essen?^^ ne ehm kommt drauf an^^


----------



## Topperharly (6. Mai 2009)

Was macht man? Es ist 9:45 Uhr Server sind down, Kaffee/Tee/Eistee/Milch ist leer. Man könnte jetzt aus dem Fensterhüpfen oder man schaut sich das an:


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> die mist säue ... nun hhaben die mich abgelehnt für ne ausbildung weil ich einen sohn habe .... ohhh ich könnt kotzen was ist das denn



lol...

ich würd dir einen attentäter mieten und ihn schlachten lassen oder so 

naja solche typen sind echt komisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Mai 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> die mist säue ... nun hhaben die mich abgelehnt für ne ausbildung weil ich einen sohn habe .... ohhh ich könnt kotzen was ist das denn



oh... verdammt

naja kopf hoch - wirst schon einen ausbildungsplatz finden!


----------



## Terrorizer (6. Mai 2009)

guten morgen *kaffeeschlürf*


----------



## monthy (6. Mai 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> die mist säue ... nun hhaben die mich abgelehnt für ne ausbildung weil ich einen sohn habe .... ohhh ich könnt kotzen was ist das denn





Oo das tut mir leid. Drücke dir die Daumen.

Wird schon. Wobei die Situation in DE im Moment echt bescheiden ist...

Mfg


----------



## Tyraila (6. Mai 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> oh... verdammt
> 
> naja kopf hoch - wirst schon einen ausbildungsplatz finden!





._. manno das war son klasse arbeitsplatz


----------



## redapple1 (6. Mai 2009)

Axthammer schrieb:


> Da is Epinefrien drin, feines Zeug
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Ephidrin oder so aber das ist Mist, besorg Dir vernünftiges Amphetamin. Da levelst Du nen neuen Char in 48 Std auf 80... lol


----------



## Daroia (6. Mai 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> die mist säue ... nun hhaben die mich abgelehnt für ne ausbildung weil ich einen sohn habe .... ohhh ich könnt kotzen was ist das denn



Sowas is echt mies... da freu ich mich auch scho drauf, wenn meine Kleine in den KiGa geht, wie's dann aussieht zwecks Arbeit...



Natsumee schrieb:


> gibt halt nichts besseres^^
> 
> daroia was ist den volvic?
> 
> und anime? kann man das essen?^^ ne ehm kommt drauf an^^



Volvic? des Wasser? ^^

Death Note (z. B.)


----------



## Ceilyn (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> waaaruuuum deeeen niiicht?^^



will noch keines, weiss net mal ob ich ueberhaupt eines will ^^


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Volvic? des Wasser? ^^
> 
> Death Note (z. B.)




das wasser?? sagt mir nix^^

und death note hab ich nie angeschaut halt kein geld dazu und so^^


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> will noch keines, weiss net mal ob ich ueberhaupt eines will ^^




aha aha mhm

du musst aber mindestens 2 kinder haben sonst nimmt die menschenpopulation ab und so *hust*^^


----------



## Tyraila (6. Mai 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Sowas is echt mies... da freu ich mich auch scho drauf, wenn meine Kleine in den KiGa geht, wie's dann aussieht zwecks Arbeit...





nur meiner ist 4 monate alt : / da bin ich immer ganz unten in den akten wegen der einstellung


----------



## Silmarilli (6. Mai 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> die mist säue ... nun hhaben die mich abgelehnt für ne ausbildung weil ich einen sohn habe .... ohhh ich könnt kotzen was ist das denn



Also wenn das wirklich ihre Begründung war ... in Österreich würd ich mich mal unschuldig bei der Arbeiterkammer informieren ob das erlaubt ist. Wäre interessant zu sehen wie die zu laufen beginnen *lacht*

Obs da so Regeln bei euch im Piefke-Land gibt weiss ich nid - sorry.

Aber auf alle Fälle ist es nicht rechtens jemanden Abzuweisen nur weil er/sie n Kind hat sofern gewährleistet ist das dadurch die Arbeit NICHT gestört wird im herkömlichen Sinne. Das man für Notfälle in der Familie mal frei braucht kann auch passieren wenn man keine Kinder hat. 

ich würd mich an deiner Stelle mal informieren.

lg Sily

P.S. Tante Edith hat ein NICHT nachgeschoben damit sinn ergibt


----------



## Daroia (6. Mai 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> nur meiner ist 4 monate alt : / da bin ich immer ganz unten in den akten wegen der einstellung



ach erst... hm naja, die Arbeitgeber bedenken immer wie oft du weg musst wegen deinem Kind, ne scheiss Einstellung, kein Wunder wenn so viele Frauen keine Kinder mehr wollen... 

btw meine ist jetzt 9 Monate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Silmarilli schrieb:


> Also wenn das wirklich ihre Begründung war ... in Österreich würd ich mich mal unschuldig bei der Arbeiterkammer informieren ob das erlaubt ist. Wäre interessant zu sehen wie die zu laufen beginnen *lacht*
> 
> Obs da so Regeln bei euch im Piefke-Land gibt weiss ich nid - sorry.
> 
> ...




Naja, dann schieben die nen anderen Grund vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Is ja leider so einfach Gruende zu finden :/

Aber n Versuch waers wert, zumindest mal nachzufragen


----------



## Mister-Loki (6. Mai 2009)

Mit nem 4 Monate alten Kind geht man ja auch nicht arbeiten O.O


----------



## Axthammer (6. Mai 2009)

redapple1 schrieb:


> Ephidrin oder so aber das ist Mist, besorg Dir vernünftiges Amphetamin. Da levelst Du nen neuen Char in 48 Std auf 80... lol




Du meinst Speed, ich meine aber künstliches Adrenalin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Mai 2009)

Axthammer schrieb:


> Du meinst Speed, ich meine aber künstliches Adrenalin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Epinephrin, künstliches Adrenaline


----------



## Sonsbecker (6. Mai 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> nur meiner ist 4 monate alt : / da bin ich immer ganz unten in den akten wegen der einstellung



dürfte stark gegen das allgemeine gleichbehandlungsgesetz verstoßen (http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bundesrecht/agg/gesamt.pdf)

aber, soviel mal wieder zur kinder- und familienfreundlichkeit in diesem, unserem lande  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axthammer (6. Mai 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> Epinephrin, künstliches Adrenaline




Sag ich doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (6. Mai 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> ach erst... hm naja, die Arbeitgeber bedenken immer wie oft du weg musst wegen deinem Kind, ne scheiss Einstellung, kein Wunder wenn so viele Frauen keine Kinder mehr wollen...
> 
> btw meine ist jetzt 9 Monate
> 
> ...





begründung : Ein Vertrag wäre nicht möglich, da ein Ausfall ihrer Person wegen Ihres Kindes möglich wäre [..] ... 
klasse!!!!


----------



## Axthammer (6. Mai 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> begründung : Ein Vertrag wäre nicht möglich, da ein Ausfall ihrer Person wegen Ihres Kindes möglich wäre [..] ...
> klasse!!!!




Sowas gibt man auch net an


----------



## Daroia (6. Mai 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> begründung : Ein Vertrag wäre nicht möglich, da ein Ausfall ihrer Person wegen Ihres Kindes möglich wäre [..] ...
> klasse!!!!



War so klar, aber ich denke dagegen kann man was machen...




Axthammer schrieb:


> Sowas gibt man auch net an



den Grund oder des Kind?


----------



## Tyraila (6. Mai 2009)

Mister-Loki schrieb:


> Mit nem 4 Monate alten Kind geht man ja auch nicht arbeiten O.O




wenn man das studium schmeißen musste und nix hat dann geht man wohl doch arbeiten damit man dem kind was bieten kann!


----------



## Tyraila (6. Mai 2009)

Axthammer schrieb:


> Sowas gibt man auch net an




das ich ein kind habe? lol das muss in den lebenslauf rein!


----------



## Axthammer (6. Mai 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> den Grund oder des Kind?




Das man ein Kind von 4Monaten hat.


----------



## Daroia (6. Mai 2009)

Axthammer schrieb:


> Das man ein Kind von 4Monaten hat.



doch sollte man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ausserdem, des Kind auf der Lohnsteuerkarte, wie willste des erklaeren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axthammer (6. Mai 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> das ich ein kind habe? lol das muss in den lebenslauf rein!




Frag ich mich warum du nach ner Lehrstelle suchst mit nem kleinen Kind das dich braucht in der frühen Zeit. Und falls du jemand hast der sich drum kümmert wenn du Arbeitest usw. hast das angegeben? Wenn nein, schlecht!


----------



## Lassart (6. Mai 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> Was macht man? Es ist 9:45 Uhr Server sind down, Kaffee/Tee/Eistee/Milch ist leer. Man könnte jetzt aus dem Fensterhüpfen oder man schaut sich das an:



Das ist echt geil!


----------



## Daroia (6. Mai 2009)

Axthammer schrieb:


> Müssen muss nichts! Nur frag ich mich warum du nach ner Lehrstelle suchst mit nem kleinen Kind das dich braucht in der frühen Zeit.




Machen inzwischen viele, weil sie sich das evtl. net leisten koennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin zwar eher dafuer abzuwarten (deshalb auch Jobsuche wenn meine Kleine in KiGa kommt) aber muss doch jeder selbst wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (6. Mai 2009)

Axthammer schrieb:


> Müssen muss nichts! Nur frag ich mich warum du nach ner Lehrstelle suchst mit nem kleinen Kind das dich braucht in der frühen Zeit.





wie schon erwähnt ! ich will dem kind was bieten!  ihm später auch was kaufen können! hab ja auch mein studium geschmissen und nun hab ich nix , wie schaut denn das aus!


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

war das kind geplant?

naja ist halt immer "doof" wen ein kind ungeplant kommt und dan alles verändert und so


----------



## Tyraila (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> war das kind geplant?
> 
> naja ist halt immer "doof" wen ein kind ungeplant kommt und dan alles verändert und so




war sowas von ungeplant ..  nun kann ich mir das studium nicht mehr leisten


----------



## Marienkaefer (6. Mai 2009)

Ahjaaa, heute ist Mittwoch - voll vergessen ^^
Naja, auf der Arbeit nichts zu tun, ich werd mich wohl schlafen legen ; )


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Mai 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Ahjaaa, heute ist Mittwoch - voll vergessen ^^
> Naja, auf der Arbeit nichts zu tun, ich werd mich wohl schlafen legen ; )



hmmm schlafen wäre jetzt echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<--- legt seine füße aufm PC und schließt die augen!


----------



## Axthammer (6. Mai 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> war sowas von ungeplant ..  nun kann ich mir das studium nicht mehr leisten




Wie geht den das? Heutzutage gibt es die Pille, Kondome, Spiralen, Vaginalring, Verhütungspflaster, Diaphragma und wat weiß ich. Gepennt beim verhüten?

Edit: http://www.onmeda.de/ratgeber/verhuetung/p...sicherheit.html

Mir is echt langweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (6. Mai 2009)

Axthammer schrieb:


> Wie geht den das? Heutzutage gibt es die Pille, Kondome, Spiralen, Vaginalring, Verhütungspflaster, Diaphragma und wat weiß ich. Gepennt beim verhüten?




Also ganz ehrlich, meine war auch ungeplant... kam halt, wenn des Kondom net dicht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Pille ging bei mir auch net, gesundheitliche Gruende)

und jetzt fang net mit Spirale usw an, die meisten solcher Sachen werden erst eingesetzt, nachdem du mind. 1 Kind hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil es zur Unfruchtbarkeit kommen kann dadurch... (wird bei den meisten Berichten aber ja leider net mitberichtet ^^)


----------



## Mister-Loki (6. Mai 2009)

Wollte ich auch gerade fragen.. aber sowas geht hier glaube ich zu weit...
Meine freundin ist auch seit 2 Jahren zuhause mit unserer  Tochter... ein Kind braucht auch eine vernünftige Erziehung. 
Ein Kind zu bekommen um es dann abzuschieben .. ich weiß ja nicht. 
Vlt sollte man sich vor dem Verkehr mal im klaren sein welche Folgen das haben kann .... -.-


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

naja wen ich pech habe ist meine freundin auch schwanger und so grml 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axthammer (6. Mai 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich, meine war auch ungeplant... kam halt, wenn des Kondom net dicht ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




War da nicht was das Frauen beim Küssen schwanger werden?^^ Das wird es sein!


----------



## G0dlik3 (6. Mai 2009)

Die ersten Server gehen on, blöder Verderbnis Pool braucht bestimmt wieder am längsten...


----------



## Tyraila (6. Mai 2009)

Axthammer schrieb:


> War da nicht was das Frauen beim Küssen schwanger werden?^^ Das wird es sein!




oo ju  aber ich glaube da kommt es auch drauf an wie man küsst .. meinst auf die backe reicht oder muss schon der mund sein?


----------



## Daroia (6. Mai 2009)

Mister-Loki schrieb:


> Wollte ich auch gerade fragen.. aber sowas geht hier glaube ich zu weit...
> Meine freundin ist auch seit 2 Jahren zuhause mit unserer  Tochter... ein Kind braucht auch eine vernünftige Erziehung.
> Ein Kind zu bekommen um es dann abzuschieben .. ich weiß ja nicht.
> Vlt sollte man sich vor dem Verkehr mal im klaren sein welche Folgen das haben kann .... -.-



Naja ich denke des is jedem klar der sowas macht, sie beschwert sich ja auch nicht uebers Kind, sondern ueber die eingeschraenkten beruflichen Moeglichkeiten.

Aber sollte man erst GV haben wenn man ne feste Arbeitsstelle hat (wobei ich der Meinung bin FESTE Arbeitsstellen gibts eh nicht mehr)




Natsumee schrieb:


> naja wen ich pech habe ist meine freundin auch schwanger und so grml
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



<3-lichen Glueckwunsch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (6. Mai 2009)

Axthammer schrieb:


> War da nicht was das Frauen beim Küssen schwanger werden?^^ Das wird es sein!




Nur weil du dich mit solchen Verhuetungsmitteln nicht auskennst (bzw wann man sie bekommt etc.), brauchste nicht solche Kommentare loslassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axthammer (6. Mai 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> oo ju  aber ich glaube da kommt es auch drauf an wie man küsst .. meinst auf die backe reicht oder muss schon der mund sein?




Will meinen war aufn Mund  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axthammer (6. Mai 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Nur weil du dich mit solchen Verhuetungsmitteln nicht auskennst (bzw wann man sie bekommt etc.), brauchste nicht solche Kommentare loslassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Was heißt hier nicht auskennen. Du scheinst diesen Spruch wohl nicht zu kennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (6. Mai 2009)

Axthammer schrieb:


> Was heißt hier nicht auskennen. Du scheinst diesen Spruch wohl nicht zu kennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jeder der jemals ne Bravo in der Hand hatte, kennt den Fall... Aber das Zitat war ja wohl fehl am Platz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> <3-lichen Glueckwunsch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja ich hoffe sie ist es nicht


----------



## Mister-Loki (6. Mai 2009)

Dann sollte es aber auch klar sein, dass man dann nich nach 4 Monaten wieder ins Berufsleben hüpfen kann / sollte.
Das erste Jahr muss auch echt keiner abrbeiten gehen. Es gibt doch Erziehungsgeld, Kindergeld, Familiengeld etc.
Dann kann man sich gründlich nach nem Krippenplatz umsehen... und dann wieder arbeiten / studieren what ever.

Aber wie gesagt, ich denke das führt hier zu weit und Und nachdem ich viel pädagogik in meiner Ausbildung genossen habe,
reagiere ich hier vlt auch ein bisschen derb auf solche Aussagen.


----------



## Tyraila (6. Mai 2009)

Axthammer schrieb:


> Was heißt hier nicht auskennen. Du scheinst diesen Spruch wohl nicht zu kennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




typische dr.sommer  frage


----------



## Daroia (6. Mai 2009)

Mister-Loki schrieb:


> Dann sollte es aber auch klar sein, dass man dann nich nach 4 Monaten wieder ins Berufsleben hüpfen kann / sollte.
> Das erste Jahr muss auch echt keiner abrbeiten gehen. Es gibt doch Erziehungsgeld, Kindergeld, Familiengeld etc.
> Dann kann man sich gründlich nach nem Krippenplatz umsehen... und dann wieder arbeiten / studieren what ever.
> 
> ...




ich bekomm keins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bekomm nur Kindergeld, scheiss Bayern, scheiss Nato -.-


----------



## Axthammer (6. Mai 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Jeder der jemals ne Bravo in der Hand hatte, kennt den Fall... Aber das Zitat war ja wohl fehl am Platz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Findest? Will ich nicht meinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mädels ihr lest zu viel Bravo!


----------



## Daroia (6. Mai 2009)

Axthammer schrieb:


> Findest? Will ich nicht meinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Vortraege halten, ne Antwort bekommen die einem nicht passt, laecherlichen Spruch zitieren (der Spruch is laecherlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).... stimmt.... hat voll reingepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hehe vor 10 Jahren ca. des letzte Mal ^^


----------



## Mister-Loki (6. Mai 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> ich bekomm keins
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also Erziehungsgeld gibts da doch auch ? Landeserziehungsgeld gibts nicht überall, aber hier in Saxon schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wobei ich ursprünglich auch Bayer bin *g* und scheiße isses da garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man bekommt unwarscheinlich viel wenn man sich mal umsieht. Man muss sich halt drum kümmern.
Es gibt zB viele Kirchliche einrichtungen ala Caritas, ProFamilia etc von denen man was bekommen kann...


----------



## Pamela1 (6. Mai 2009)

Will ja eure Unterhaltung nicht unterbrechen aber - cooles Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da hat einer Ahnung von After Effects

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl dass die Ewige Wacht immer so ziemlich als letztes on geht


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Pamela schrieb:


> Will ja eure Unterhaltung nicht unterbrechen aber - cooles Video
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jops nocht interessant gemacht


----------



## Axthammer (6. Mai 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Vortraege halten, ne Antwort bekommen die einem nicht passt, laecherlichen Spruch zitieren (der Spruch is laecherlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das wirfst du mir vor das es mir nicht passt, war aber nicht der fall. Und lächerlich... jedem das seine.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (6. Mai 2009)

Mister-Loki schrieb:


> Also Erziehungsgeld gibts da doch auch ? Landeserziehungsgeld gibts nicht überall, aber hier in Saxon schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




bekomm ich net... ich bin verheiratet mit einem Nato-Truppenangehoerigen... also gibts fuer mich nix Und Caritas, ProFamilia etc. fallen weg, weil mein Mann zu viel verdient ^^ Und des mit den Nato-Truppenangehoerigen is nur in Bayern so geregelt...


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> bekomm ich net... ich bin verheiratet mit einem Nato-Truppenangehoerigen... also gibts fuer mich nix Und Caritas, ProFamilia etc. fallen weg, *weil mein Mann zu viel verdient *^^ Und des mit den Nato-Truppenangehoerigen is nur in Bayern so geregelt...



angeberin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ihr frauen wollt doch das
ihr seid alle Geldorientiert xp


----------



## Daroia (6. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> angeberin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Mindestens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne ich finds halt ne Gemeinheit des mit dem Erziehungsgeld... (weil mein Mann zur Zeit alleiniger Versorger der Familie is (was mir nicht wirklich passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))

Caritas oder so brauch ich ja wirklich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Mindestens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



is doch gut
du sitzt zu hause rum machst nix ( x) weiss schon, was du schreiben wirst)
und dein Mann reisst sich seine Seele ausm Leib, damit ihr wohlwollend lebt x) jaja...
für was anderes werden wir nicht gebraucht


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

also wen ich so vergleiche was ich so bei der arbeit mache und was die frau so zuhause machen müsste

ne lieber arbeiten ^^


----------



## Daroia (6. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> is doch gut
> du sitzt zu hause rum machst nix ( x) weiss schon, was du schreiben wirst)
> und dein Mann reisst sich seine Seele ausm Leib, damit ihr wohlwollend lebt x) jaja...
> für was anderes werden wir nicht gebraucht



Nee ich haette lieber meinen Mann hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich wuerd lieber selber Geld bekommen/verdienen... Ich mag des net wirklich nich zur Haushaltskasse beisteuern zu koennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ach und zu dem Satz den ich schreiben werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

: Sei mal Mama... wenn des Kind alle 3 Std. was zum futtern will (ja, auch in der Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Und dann zwischen den Mahlzeiten auch noch beschaeftigt werden will (mal von dem bisschen Schlaf zwischen den Zeiten abgesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Tazmal (6. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> is doch gut
> du sitzt zu hause rum machst nix ( x) weiss schon, was du schreiben wirst)
> und dein Mann reisst sich seine Seele ausm Leib, damit ihr wohlwollend lebt x) jaja...
> für was anderes werden wir nicht gebraucht



du musst ja auch viel zeit haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also wen ich so vergleiche was ich so bei der arbeit mache und was die frau so zuhause machen müsste
> 
> ne lieber arbeiten ^^



du verdirbst mir meinen spass!! xD
ich musste auch ne woche den haushalt von mam übernehmen -.- *denkt zurück und schüttelt seine gedanken mit einem schreckenhaftem Zucken ab*


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Tazmal schrieb:


> du musst ja auch viel zeit haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



verdammt
erwischt...


----------



## Daroia (6. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> du verdirbst mir meinen spass!! xD
> ich musste auch ne woche den haushalt von mam übernehmen -.- *denkt zurück und schüttelt seine gedanken mit einem schreckenhaftem Zucken ab*




Hatten wir net vorhin schon jemand mit Zuckungen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> du verdirbst mir meinen spass!! xD
> ich musste auch ne woche den haushalt von mam übernehmen -.- *denkt zurück und schüttelt seine gedanken mit einem schreckenhaftem Zucken ab*



ja also zwing deine zukünftige frau zu hause zu hocken und so^^ oder arbeiten gehen UND haushalt machen und so halt ^^


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Nee ich haette lieber meinen Mann hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bingo ^.^
ich wusste es!!!
kenn das von meinem jüngeren Bruder


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Hatten wir net vorhin schon jemand mit Zuckungen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da hilft nur eins

*keuleüberkopfschlag*


----------



## Daroia (6. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> bingo ^.^
> ich wusste es!!!
> kenn das von meinem jüngeren Bruder




Den hatte ich extra fuer dich drangehaengt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Hatten wir net vorhin schon jemand mit Zuckungen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



omg
wohin denkste mädel?
ich schüttle nur mein...... e gedanken ab XD



Natsumee schrieb:


> ja also zwing deine zukünftige frau zu hause zu hocken und so^^ oder arbeiten gehen UND haushalt machen und so halt ^^



joa, das ist hart...


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> da hilft nur eins
> 
> *keuleüberkopfschlag*



AUUUUUUUUuuuuu
das tut weh verdammt
wobei einbischen sm nicht schaden würde



Daroia schrieb:


> Den hatte ich extra fuer dich drangehaengt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




argh


----------



## serialdead (6. Mai 2009)

die jungens von blizz sind schnell Oo 10:51 und server rennen ^^
so mal schnell noch harte schule holen (alterac nur noch)
und guten morgen an alle ^^


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

serialdead schrieb:


> die jungens von blizz sind schnell Oo 10:51 und server rennen ^^
> so mal schnell noch harte schule holen (alterac nur noch)
> und guten morgen an alle ^^



nop
vor 2 wochen konnte ich schon um 09:31 on gehen =D
hatte bis am 03.05.2009 ferien *schwärm* das waren schöne ferien *-*


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> AUUUUUUUUuuuuu
> das tut weh verdammt
> wobei einbischen sm nicht schaden würde




naja du merkst den schlag ja eh nur kurz und dan liegst am boden und so halt und in paar stunden stehst auf mit kopfaua und so^^


----------



## Daroia (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja du merkst den schlag ja eh nur kurz und dan liegst am boden und so halt und in paar stunden stehst auf mit kopfaua und so^^




hehe du bist vielleicht n Brutalo ;P


----------



## Dyralie (6. Mai 2009)

hi und guten Morgen ihr lieben und einen besonders lieben Gruß aus Franken an Franken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nette Diskussion habt ihr da ja ^^

Naja, meine Jungs sind inzwischen 15 und 17 

Haben beide die Masern, ist auch nicht anders, als wenn sie mit 5 krank sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Haushalt, Kinder und Beruf kriegste nur dann richtig unter einen Hut, wenn du den Mann kräftig bei Kinder und Haushalt mit einspannst ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja du merkst den schlag ja eh nur kurz und dan liegst am boden und so halt und in paar stunden stehst auf mit kopfaua und so^^



=D ne
ich bin top fit...fit...fit
ich hab kein Gehirnschaden davon getragen...tragen...tragen...tragen...&*ç??°+(&


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> hi und guten Morgen ihr lieben und einen besonders lieben Gruß aus Franken an Franken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



steht auf männer
lasst uns sowas nicht mehr dulden!!!!!


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> steht auf männer
> lasst uns sowas nicht mehr dulden!!!!!




du stehst auf männer??

naja klar sollte man auch im haushalt helfen so als mann aber auch net übertreiben jedoch je nach situation anpassen ^^


----------



## Dyralie (6. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> steht auf männer
> lasst uns sowas nicht mehr dulden!!!!!




^^ - achne.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - der Hirnschaden vom Schlag ist größer als gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du stehst auf männer??
> 
> naja klar sollte man auch im haushalt helfen so als mann aber auch net übertreiben jedoch je nach situation anpassen ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nur über meine leiche

*tot aufm boden liegt*


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> ^^ - achne....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkdamien (6. Mai 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> bekomm ich net... ich bin verheiratet mit einem Nato-Truppenangehoerigen... also gibts fuer mich nix Und Caritas, ProFamilia etc. fallen weg, weil mein Mann zu viel verdient ^^ Und des mit den Nato-Truppenangehoerigen is nur in Bayern so geregelt...


dazu kann ich nur sagen Frei statt Bayern :-D
Franken ftw


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*spitze nadel nehm*


*auf heydu rumpiecks*


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> *spitze nadel nehm*
> 
> 
> *auf heydu rumpiecks*



au...au...au....au....au....au....au....au

*mit dem arm dich wegschick* ich will allein sein....


----------



## Daroia (6. Mai 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> hi und guten Morgen ihr lieben und einen besonders lieben Gruß aus Franken an Franken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also wenn mein Mann krank is, dann hab ich auch 2 Kinder daheim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Maenne kann ja momentan net eingespannt werden :/ Aber wenn der auf Urlaub daheim is, dann mach erst mal ich Urlaub hehe

Lieben Gruss zurueck aus Franken nach Franken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Dyralie schrieb:


> ^^ - achne....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Endlich Verstaerkung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Darkdamien schrieb:


> dazu kann ich nur sagen Frei statt Bayern :-D
> Franken ftw



Ein Wunsch den ich schon seeeeehr lange habe


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> au...au...au....au....au....au....au....au
> 
> *mit dem arm dich wegschick* ich will allein sein....




ha doch nicht tot!!!


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Also wenn mein Mann krank is, dann hab ich auch 2 Kinder daheim
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ach du...
Natsume, wir müssen uns jetzt verbünden und gemeinsam gegen den Ansturm kämpfen..oder gg die beiden Damen....
egal, ran an die "Waffen" und ....ähm....los gehts?


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> ach du...
> Natsume, wir müssen uns jetzt verbünden und gemeinsam gegen den Ansturm kämpfen..oder gg die beiden Damen....
> egal, ran an die "Waffen" und ....ähm....los gehts?




um was kämpfen wir den? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (6. Mai 2009)

*natsumee anguck* Du wirst doch wohl nicht...


----------



## monthy (6. Mai 2009)

Ich muss die Männer mal verteidigen. Wir sind keine Weicheier. Wobei ich doch zugeben muss, dass wenn ich krank bin doch einiges an Pflege bedarf.

Naja man muss die Situation ja auch ausnutzen. Allerdings macht meine Freundin das freiwillig und beschwert sich immer erst dann wenn ich wieder gesund bin. Hehe.

Mfg

und Gruß an alle NRWler


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> um was kämpfen wir den?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



um eistee erdbeer - kiwi ^^



			
				monthy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss die Männer mal verteidigen. Wir sind keine Weicheier. Wobei ich doch zugeben muss, dass wenn ich krank bin doch einiges an Pflege bedarf.
> 
> Naja man muss die Situation ja auch ausnutzen. Allerdings macht meine Freundin das freiwillig und beschwert sich immer erst dann wenn ich wieder gesund bin. Hehe.
> 
> ...



wie wahr ^^


----------



## Dyralie (6. Mai 2009)

ne, natsumee macht das nicht oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lass den kleinen allein kämpfen, haben wir mehr Unterhaltung   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (6. Mai 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> ne, natsumee macht das nicht oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nee, Natsumee is ein Lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der wuerde niemals gegen uns schwache, unbewaffnete, hilflose Frauen kaempfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Mai 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Nee, Natsumee is ein Lieber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



[...]schwache, unbewaffnete, hilflose Frauen??
ihr habt eine ganze küche zur verfügung... so eine gabel im arm tut weh!!


----------



## Dyralie (6. Mai 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Der wuerde niemals gegen uns schwache, unbewaffnete, hilflose Frauen kaempfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ups..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daroia (6. Mai 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> [...]schwache, unbewaffnete, hilflose Frauen??
> ihr habt eine ganze küche zur verfügung... so eine gabel im arm tut weh!!




LOL 




Dyralie schrieb:


> Genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nimm mal des Schwert da weg, unsere ganze Tarnung geht den Bach runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (6. Mai 2009)

so leute bin dann mal einkaufen... bis später oder bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (6. Mai 2009)

wer würde schon gegen schwache, unbewaffnete, hilflose Frauen kämpfen?

nur
wer sagt das ihr schwache, unbewaffnete, hilflose Frauen seid?

immerhin habt ihr schon Kinder auf die Welt gebracht. ^^

und wie es Miko schon sagte .... eine Küche ist besser als so mancher Waffenschrank

:-)


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> um was kämpfen wir den?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kA, ruhm? ehre?...oder so...



Daroia schrieb:


> *natsumee anguck* Du wirst doch wohl nicht...



DOCH, genau das wird er!!!



monthy schrieb:


> Ich muss die Männer mal verteidigen. Wir sind keine Weicheier. Wobei ich doch zugeben muss, dass wenn ich krank bin doch einiges an Pflege bedarf.
> 
> Naja man muss die Situation ja auch ausnutzen. Allerdings macht meine Freundin das freiwillig und beschwert sich immer erst dann wenn ich wieder gesund bin. Hehe.
> 
> ...



wir sind keine weicheier!! wir haben nur weiche....ähm.....hey guckt mal da *abhaut*



Dyralie schrieb:


> ne, natsumee macht das nicht oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich bin ein Löwe in einem Schafspelz!!! RUAAAHHHHHHRRR!!



Daroia schrieb:


> Nee, Natsumee is ein Lieber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



joa, genau diesen blick muss Man(n) widerstehen!!! *seine 1hand waffe zieht* auf sie männer!!



Dyralie schrieb:


> Genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tststs


----------



## Daroia (6. Mai 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> so leute bin dann mal einkaufen... bis später oder bald
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Naja, bin auch mal weg. Dir viel Spass beim einkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bis naechsten Mittwoch oder so

Bye


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> Naja, bin auch mal weg. Dir viel Spass beim einkaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aha, jetzt haut ihr ab was?...


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

mhm heydu so für seine nächsten 20 jahre den haushalt machen zu sehen ist sicher lustig lol^^


----------



## Silmarilli (6. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> ich bin ein Löwe in einem Schafspelz!!! RUAAAHHHHHHRRR!!




<--- stellt sich gerade ein Schaf mit dem Soundtrack eines Löwen friedlich auf der Weide grasend vor


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm heydu so für seine nächsten 20 jahre den haushalt machen zu sehen ist sicher lustig lol^^



nooooooooooooo xD



Silmarilli schrieb:


> <--- stellt sich gerade ein Schaf mit dem Soundtrack eines Löwen friedlich auf der Weide grasend vor



argh, das ist gemein


----------



## Silmarilli (6. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> aha, jetzt haut ihr ab was?...



das ist eine natürliche statistisch bewiesene ganz normale Reaktion ... nennt sich Server-Down-Vorbei und ist manchmal schon um diese Uhrzeit hier anzutreffen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Mai 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> <--- stellt sich gerade ein Schaf mit dem Soundtrack eines Löwen friedlich auf der Weide grasend vor




rofl^^
ich glaub sowas schneide ich heute abend zusammen ^^ kommt sicher geil ;D


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> das ist eine natürliche statistisch bewiesene ganz normale Reaktion ... nennt sich Server-Down-Vorbei und ist manchmal schon um diese Uhrzeit hier anzutreffen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



=( will zuhause sein xD



Mikolomeus schrieb:


> rofl^^
> ich glaub sowas schneide ich heute abend zusammen ^^ kommt sicher geil ;D



argh, ein freidenker, AUF IHN mit Gebrüll!!


----------



## Daroia (6. Mai 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> das ist eine natürliche statistisch bewiesene ganz normale Reaktion ... nennt sich Server-Down-Vorbei und ist manchmal schon um diese Uhrzeit hier anzutreffen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mal gar net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin nur am kochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so und jetzt weg baba


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Daroia schrieb:


> mal gar net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mmmmmmh, kochende frauen....lecker


----------



## Kirali (6. Mai 2009)

was sol man dazu nur noch sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> mmmmmmh, kochende frauen....lecker




naja bei dir wird es heissen kochender mann

haha


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Kirali schrieb:


> was sol man dazu nur noch sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wozu?


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja bei dir wird es heissen kochender mann
> 
> haha



wieso das? O.o
ich bin nicht Gay
es sei denn, du glaubst, mein Main char wär ein Schurke =D


----------



## Silmarilli (6. Mai 2009)

du stehst auf männer??

naja klar sollte man auch im haushalt helfen so als mann aber auch net übertreiben jedoch je nach situation anpassen ^^



Heydu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




naja deine antwort könnte schon verwirrend sein *grinst frech*


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> mmmmmmh, kochende frauen....lecker



*kopf nicken*


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> wieso das? O.o
> ich bin nicht Gay
> es sei denn, du glaubst, mein Main char wär ein Schurke =D




ich meinte damit das dUuuu zu hause sein wirst und deine frau arbeiten geht ^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Mai 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> du stehst auf männer??
> 
> naja klar sollte man auch im haushalt helfen so als mann aber auch net übertreiben jedoch je nach situation anpassen ^^
> 
> ...



eine frau die so versaut denkt.... zzzzz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> du stehst auf männer??



nein verdammt xD



Silmarilli schrieb:


> naja klar sollte man auch im haushalt helfen so als mann aber auch net übertreiben jedoch je nach situation anpassen ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



klar helf ich (immer) beim Haushalt =)
argh, du bist ja frech ^.^
so eine eigenschaft bei einer frau heizt mich mehr an


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich meinte damit das dUuuu zu hause sein wirst und deine frau arbeiten geht ^^



loooool
ist doch geil, von der Frau verwöhnt zu werden *schwärm*


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> *kopf nicken*



was dran lecker?

stellt ihr euch jetzt vor wie ne nackte frau kocht oder freut ihr euch auf das essen?


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> loooool
> ist doch geil, von der Frau verwöhnt zu werden *schwärm*




naja wen du mit verwöhnst meinst

- Haus Putzen
- Kleider Waschen
- Kochen
- Abswaschen
- Kinderwickelnaufpassen e.t.c.


viel spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

bin mal essen bis in 20 min^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was dran lecker?
> 
> stellt ihr euch jetzt vor wie ne nackte frau kocht oder freut ihr euch auf das essen?



ich aufs essen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> bin mal essen bis in 20 min^^



an guaden hunga natsu wünsch i da du gott dfer pingu nosn


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> bin mal essen bis in 20 min^^



mz^^
und guten morgen an alle^^


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja wen du mit verwöhnst meinst
> 
> - Haus Putzen
> - Kleider Waschen
> ...



du versaust einfach alles mensch^^
versuch doch mal 2cm über dem boden zu schweben =D is was tolles


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> bin mal essen bis in 20 min^^



phat hunger


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was dran lecker?
> 
> stellt ihr euch jetzt vor wie ne nackte frau kocht oder freut ihr euch auf das essen?



hmmm
hab grad etwas überlegt... wenn wirklich so eine schnecke vorm herd steht und kocht (und das nackt) wäre sicher auch ein netter anblick... und es wäre ein geiler anblick wenn sie dort steht, kocht, und wenn dann anschließend das essen noch schmeckt ^^

nichts gegen die allgemeinheit der frauen... aber ich hatte schon freundinnen die konnten nichtmal wiener schnitzel machen :-/


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> hmmm
> hab grad etwas überlegt... wenn wirklich so eine schnecke vorm herd steht und kocht (und das nackt) wäre sicher auch ein netter anblick... und es wäre ein geiler anblick wenn sie dort steht, kocht, und wenn dann anschließend das essen noch schmeckt ^^
> 
> nichts gegen die allgemeinheit der frauen... aber ich hatte schon freundinnen die konnten nichtmal wiener schnitzel machen :-/



dann ist da was mit deinem Angelschnur/Angel nicht io. , da du solche frauen dir geangelt hast. Solltest die besten fische angeln nicht einfach den ersten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine sis zb. interessiert sich sehr fürs kochen und ist immer mit mam zusammen, einkaufen, kochen usw... xp
das soll keine werbung sein xD


----------



## Silmarilli (6. Mai 2009)

öhm nackt kochen ... ihr seid ein klitze klein wenig sadistisch veranlagt oder?

rumspritzendes heisses Fett / Öl.
durch das kochen blubbernde Saucen sind auch nicht so der bringer auf nackter Haut.

da sag ich nur autsch

Naja meine Eltern hatten früher 2 Restaurants ... also Kochen kann ich :-)


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> öhm nackt kochen ... ihr seid ein klitze klein wenig sadistisch veranlagt oder?
> 
> *rumspritzendes* heisses Fett / Öl.
> durch das kochen blubbernde Saucen sind auch nicht so der bringer auf nackter Haut.
> ...



hrrhrrr, das wort mag ich, den rest aber nicht...


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> öhm nackt kochen ... ihr seid ein klitze klein wenig sadistisch veranlagt oder?
> 
> rumspritzendes heisses Fett / Öl.
> durch das kochen blubbernde Saucen sind auch nicht so der bringer auf nackter Haut.
> ...




nicht alles was man kocht spritzt man kann schön teigwaren machen mit tomatensauce und so aber nicht so wie ihr deutschen halt^^

man kann ja sonst vorne rum ne schürze anziehen


ah ja wie lat ist diene schwester heydu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (6. Mai 2009)

DIe Server noch down, oder warum herscht hier noch reger Verkehr^^


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nicht alles was man kocht spritzt man kann schön teigwaren machen mit tomatensauce und so aber nicht so wie ihr deutschen halt^^
> 
> man kann ja sonst vorne rum ne schürze anziehen
> 
> ...



genau, dafür gibts andere sachen, die auch spritzen
jaja, hätsch wohl gern, wie alt sie isch hm?
20 isch sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber vergiss es, du häsch kei chance



Anburak-G schrieb:


> DIe Server noch down, oder warum herscht hier noch reger Verkehr^^



verkehr klingt gut
rest ist uninteressant ^^


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> genau, dafür gibts andere sachen, die auch spritzen
> jaja, hätsch wohl gern, wie alt sie isch hm?
> 20 isch sie
> 
> ...




egal hab doch eh ne freundin^^

aber so schreiben dich einsame wow spieler dich an wegen deiner schwester und so^^


wobei wo ist den bitte Oberengstringen?


----------



## Faransol (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wobei wo ist den bitte Oberengstringen?




jop das enteressiert mech jetzt au ...


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> egal hab doch eh ne freundin^^
> 
> aber so schreiben dich einsame wow spieler dich an wegen deiner schwester und so^^
> 
> ...



nördlich von Schlieren
oder DIETIKE!! x)
joa, hast recht, krieg immer 20 /w, wenn ich in wow on bin: Bist dus oder dein bruder? Hi...
argh xD


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> egal hab doch eh ne freundin^^
> 
> aber so schreiben dich einsame wow spieler dich an wegen deiner schwester und so^^
> 
> ...



du hast wieder ne freundinn? GZ alter ^^


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Faransol schrieb:


> jop das enteressiert mech jetzt au ...



oh oh^^


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

nein miko ich habe wieder die gleiche lol^^


aha und ich wohne tz wohleschwill nöchi bade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aha also gits doch schwizer fraue wa wow spielet ^^


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nein miko ich habe wieder die gleiche lol^^
> 
> 
> aha und ich wohne tz wohleschwill nöchi bade
> ...



sicher gits sie,mini schwö isch eini dvo =D

btw. leuts, ich such den Thread da, wo jemand seiner Freundin was heimgezahlt hat, dass sie für sein WoW-Spiel als hobby kein verständniss hatte und so, wisst ihr welches ich meine ?


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> sicher gits sie,mini schwö isch eini dvo =D



joa gz känne jetzt scho 2 also weis defo halt^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Mai 2009)

oida ihr kents a ned dialekt schreim... zzz oiafoch nur bimpal hoft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> joa gz känne jetzt scho 2 also weis defo halt^^



muahahaaa


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> oida ihr kents a ned dialekt schreim... zzz oiafoch nur bimpal hoft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach das ist kein dialekt ist normales schweizerdeutsch nur gibts da tausende shcreibweisen halt und so irgendwie ^^


und heydu ja weis welches du meinst nuuur... keine ahnung wie der thread heist^^

ach ja 

low thread isch das gsie


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Mai 2009)

eicha dialekt is eig. gor ned so schwa zum lesn...


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> oida ihr kents a ned dialekt schreim... zzz oiafoch nur bimpal hoft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schweizedeutsch ist wenigstens "süsser" als deins^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach das ist kein dialekt ist normales schweizerdeutsch nur gibts da tausende shcreibweisen halt und so irgendwie ^^
> 
> 
> und heydu ja weis welches du meinst nuuur... keine ahnung wie der thread heist^^
> ...



euer deutsch wird als dialekt gehandhabt... genauso wie das österreicher deutsch auch ein dialekt ist ^^


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> euer deutsch wird als dialekt gehandhabt... genauso wie das österreicher deutsch auch ein dialekt ist ^^



ja vllt von ausen^^

Japanisch ist aber eh die geilste sprache und so^^

lf geld


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach das ist kein dialekt ist normales schweizerdeutsch nur gibts da tausende shcreibweisen halt und so irgendwie ^^
> 
> 
> und heydu ja weis welches du meinst nuuur... keine ahnung wie der thread heist^^
> ...



joa hans gfunde, http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=3&pageNo=1 x)



Mikolomeus schrieb:


> eicha dialekt is eig. gor ned so schwa zum lesn...



argh ^^ dieser österreicher
servus xD


Mikolomeus schrieb:


> euer deutsch wird als dialekt gehandhabt... genauso wie das österreicher deutsch auch ein dialekt ist ^^



genau, so is es!! FCZ FCZ!!! XD


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

schwizer fuesball isch doch eh crap^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Mai 2009)

hawedere heydu


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Mai 2009)

die story heydu is richtig geil ^^

wie wahr wie wahr die doch ist


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

naja die story ist kacke

naja meine freundin spielt eh auch wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> schwizer fuesball isch doch eh crap^^



wie wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mikolomeus schrieb:


> die story heydu is richtig geil ^^
> 
> wie wahr wie wahr die doch ist



oh ja *g*



Natsumee schrieb:


> naja die story ist kacke
> 
> naja meine freundin spielt eh auch wow
> 
> ...



ja was denn? wieso ist die story kacke? *um was gehts?*

isch sie hübsch? =D


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

gaht die nüt a 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja weil so zu reagieren eh kacke ist und so^^


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> gaht die nüt a
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



x)
oki, bi emol churz ässe


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Mai 2009)

mir is fad...


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

mir auch will nach hause pc zusammenbauen ^^ aber ne noch 3 stundne und 24 min -.-


----------



## Silmarilli (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nicht alles was man kocht spritzt man kann schön teigwaren machen mit *tomatensauce* und so aber nicht so wie ihr deutschen halt^^



ich mag keine Kalte tomatensauce auf Teigwaren ... bäääh daran kann ich mich nich gewöhnen.


----------



## Djiin (6. Mai 2009)

Lol schon 1830 Seiten in diesem Thema und 1830 sinnloses gelaber xD hab meinen ganzen vormittag verbracht das durchzulesen und bin jetzt völlig fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Mai 2009)

Djiin schrieb:


> Lol schon 1830 Seiten in diesem Thema und 1830 sinnloses gelaber xD hab meinen ganzen vormittag verbracht das durchzulesen und bin jetzt völlig fertig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bimbo^^
warum machst du das auch


----------



## Kawock (6. Mai 2009)

Server etwa noch nicht wieder da ? ^^


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> ich mag keine Kalte tomatensauce auf Teigwaren ... bäääh daran kann ich mich nich gewöhnen.



wtf^^

wieso kalt?^^

das wird ja gekocht mit einem DECKEL drau^^


----------



## larxenus (6. Mai 2009)

Ja super gekickt und komme ned mehr rein x.x


----------



## Silmarilli (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wtf^^
> 
> wieso kalt?^^
> 
> das wird ja gekocht mit einem DECKEL drau^^



der Natsu hats drauf ... der kocht mit m DECKEL drauf .... hmm Tomatensauce sollte man alle paar minuten umrühren sonst legts sich was an das dann zur schwarzbraunen Kruste wird - die nicht soooo lecker schmeckt.


----------



## Eckhexaule (6. Mai 2009)

göits hütt kei WOW me?
I luag a moal uff d´Uhra und siegg das i en 5 Stünda Fieroabig hen.
Bis det na sotts wieder gau.

Natsumee bi dir ölles klar?


----------



## enigma7931 (6. Mai 2009)

bin auch gekickt worden und komm jetzt auch net mehr rein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## larxenus (6. Mai 2009)

enigma7931 schrieb:


> bin auch gekickt worden und komm jetzt auch net mehr rein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Es gayht wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Natsumee bi dir ölles klar?



ehm ja klar und du bist?


und @silmari

wie gesagt wir haben nicht so pulversauce und so^^ 

wir machen meistens welche in italien ganz viele tomaten in einen riesen topf kochen und pürieren (je nachdem wie man sie will) und dann in ein flasche rein (so komische glassdinger) wen wir nun Teigwaren machen nimmt man so ein teil leert alles in einen topf rein und lässt es auf niedrigster stufe irgendwie 1-2 stunden köcheln und man rührt dann mal ab und zu.

und nein da brennt nicht an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da genug flüssigkeit drin ist trocknet es nicht so schnell raus da der dampf nicht so schnel entweicht kurz bevor dan die teigwaren weg sind kann man den deckeln dann wegnemen damit es dan nicht doch zu flüssig sein sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Mai 2009)

natsu... deutsche sprache schwere sprache
dialekt viiiieeeelll einfacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> natsu... deutsche sprache schwere sprache
> dialekt viiiieeeelll einfacher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich darf bin kein deutscher^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich darf bin kein deutscher^^




host recht natsu ^^


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

larxenus schrieb:


> Ja super gekickt und komme ned mehr rein x.x



joa, meinst du jetzt im spiel?
eine frau kann dich auch kicken und sagen: du kommse ned rein!!!



Silmarilli schrieb:


> der Natsu hats drauf ... der kocht mit m DECKEL drauf .... hmm Tomatensauce sollte man alle paar minuten umrühren sonst legts sich was an das dann zur schwarzbraunen Kruste wird - die nicht soooo lecker schmeckt.



oder schon mal von schütteln gehört?
nein, nicht abschütteln xD (männerwaffe) deckel drauf und die pfanne wie ein wilder schütteln xD



enigma7931 schrieb:


> bin auch gekickt worden und komm jetzt auch net mehr rein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was haste deine freundin erzählt, dass sie jetzt so sauer auf dich ist?



Natsumee schrieb:


> ich darf bin kein deutscher^^



genauso wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kuki käschtli xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. RE!!


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

wb

hey ich han chäschüechli im chuchichäschtli versteckt und so


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wb
> 
> hey ich han chäschüechli im chuchichäschtli versteckt und so



ruhe xD
das isch de besch schwizer RAP MUSIK XD


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

sag:
Knilch Knilch Knilch


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> ruhe xD
> das isch de besch schwizer RAP MUSIK XD



hä was?


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hä was?



na das!! *dir ne Rakete zuschiess* friss...ähm...*aus was besteht eine rakete?*
 -Treibstoff xD


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. Mai 2009)

Hm, welche Server sind denn noch nicht Up... Naja, bis 14 Uhr dürft ihr noch.


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Hm, welche Server sind denn noch nicht Up... Naja, bis 14 Uhr dürft ihr noch.



juhu danke Boss
also los leuts, spamt was das zeug hält


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

danke schön Ahramanyu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


wen du gerade hier bist wäre es möglich ein arbeitsthread zu machen?

da man ja shclecht mir irc und so chaten kann ^^


und heydu ich raffs net


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> danke schön Ahramanyu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ist die person dahinter weiblich? O.o



Natsumee schrieb:


> und heydu ich raffs net



zu hoch?^^
kännsch das sprichwort nöd?: Friss BLEI!


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> zu hoch?^^
> kännsch das sprichwort nöd?: Friss BLEI!



ehm nö


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ehm nö



du guckst dir zu wenig Clint Eastwood filme an verdammt


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

ich schaue eh kaum tv^^


----------



## Heydu (6. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich schaue eh kaum tv^^



auch kein dsf nach 12?


----------



## Natsumee (6. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> auch kein dsf nach 12?




was isch den dsf??

und ab de zwölfne bini eh scho im bett


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. Mai 2009)

DSF ist nicht mehr das, was es mal war. So, hier ist wieder zu.


----------



## dasben (13. Mai 2009)

komm nich aufn server ... der bleib schon seit 30 min bei "Authentifizierung" stehn


----------



## Palypower (13. Mai 2009)

dasben schrieb:


> komm nich aufn server ... der bleib schon seit 30 min bei "Authentifizierung" stehn




lol meinst du das jetzt ernst?^^


----------



## dasben (13. Mai 2009)

ja ^^ ... eig sind ja die wartungsarbeiten schon over laut der meldung


----------



## Mikolomeus (13. Mai 2009)

moin moin

na wo bleibt natsu ?


----------



## Marcinho (13. Mai 2009)

Komm auch noch net drauf ...


----------



## Palypower (13. Mai 2009)

dasben schrieb:


> ja ^^ ... eig sind ja die wartungsarbeiten schon over laut der meldung



Bin zwar grad auf Arbeit aber soweit ich weiß sind die Server immer bis 11 Uhr down....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dasben (13. Mai 2009)

Also in der naricht im Spiel & auf der Website steht 5 - 7 uhr Heut


----------



## Mikolomeus (13. Mai 2009)

oh mann, was für suchtis... heulen weil sich die wartungsarbeit um 2h verschiebt -_-*


----------



## Palypower (13. Mai 2009)

Wenn ihr euern Schmerz ein wenig lindern wollt hört euch doch entzwischen den WoW-Song an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....oder zockt css^^


----------



## dasben (13. Mai 2009)

ich hab kein problem damit ^^ nur dann könnses wenigstens bekanntgeben das es länger dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## biene maya (13. Mai 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> oh mann, was für suchtis... heulen weil sich die wartungsarbeit um 2h verschiebt -_-*



Wie um 2h?


----------



## Pegasos (13. Mai 2009)

Häää weiß garnich wat ihr habt Server sind doch online !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marcinho (13. Mai 2009)

Irgendwie nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (13. Mai 2009)

Die Server sind offline ... hilfe ... wo sind meine Chars ????
Ich will zocken .....*aaaaaaaaaaaaaargh*

/ironie aus

Ne mal im ernst !
wayne ?


----------



## Hishabye (13. Mai 2009)

Alleria geht net, und auch in die Acc-verwaltung kann ich mich nicht einloggen#

"Dienst nicht verfügbar" -.-


----------



## Dabow (13. Mai 2009)

Marcinho schrieb:


> Irgendwie nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 em, doch ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also bei mir sind auch alle on ?


----------



## Mikolomeus (13. Mai 2009)

ihr seid echt total süchtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich sitze brav in der arbeit und tu arbeiten...
und wenn ich mal urlaub habe, zocke ich am DI bis zum server shutdown und penne dann bis 11 uhr, da sind wenigstens die server wieder on!

mfg


----------



## Heydu (13. Mai 2009)

Guten Mooooorgäääääääääähhhhnnnnn



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit:
Leuts, guckt mal was ich gefunden hab xD


----------



## Napf (13. Mai 2009)

link geht nich


----------



## Gwizdo (13. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Guten Mooooorgäääääääääähhhhnnnnn
> 
> 
> 
> ...




und was soll da sein ???


das die server als on dargestellt werden wird daran liegen das die page auch gewartet wird, und deswegen die dienste nicht funzen

warum man ins game nicht kommt ?? keine ahnung

schade, hab frei heut morgen und wollt etwas twinken gehen


----------



## German Viking (13. Mai 2009)

Naja... komisch ists schon, oder?
Angesagt waren die Wartungsarbeiten von 5 - 7 Uhr und auf WoW-Europe sind alle Server als online geflagt.
Rein kommt man trotzdem nicht.
Die könnten wenigstens informieren, wie lange es noch dauert. Auf trial and error hab ich keinen Bock.


----------



## Gwizdo (13. Mai 2009)

dadurch das die page gewartet wird kann man leider auch keinen post dort im forum über das problem zum einloggen posten

mal sehen wie lange das noch dauert


----------



## dasben (13. Mai 2009)

German schrieb:


> Naja... komisch ists schon, oder?
> Angesagt waren die Wartungsarbeiten von 5 - 7 Uhr und auf WoW-Europe sind alle Server als online geflagt.
> Rein kommt man trotzdem nicht.
> *Die könnten wenigstens informieren, wie lange es noch dauert.* Auf trial and error hab ich keinen Bock.




seh ich auch so


----------



## Pegasos (13. Mai 2009)

German schrieb:


> Naja... komisch ists schon, oder?
> Angesagt waren die Wartungsarbeiten von 5 - 7 Uhr und auf WoW-Europe sind alle Server als online geflagt.
> Rein kommt man trotzdem nicht.
> Die könnten wenigstens informieren, wie lange es noch dauert. Auf trial and error hab ich keinen Bock.




Also ich komm auf meinen Server Bealgun ist on war gerade on und habe zwei Dailys gemacht !!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwizdo (13. Mai 2009)

und ich bleib bei der authentifizierung hängen


----------



## Mikolomeus (13. Mai 2009)

alle die mein einlogge hängen bleiben, ruft bei blizzard an und fragt was da los ist. ^^
Oder loggt euch alle auf einen gehenden ein - am besten auf Baelgun ^^


----------



## dunkelelfen druide (13. Mai 2009)

ja heute is mittwoch und ich log mich norma ein HA!


----------



## Natsumee (13. Mai 2009)

haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



morgen^^


----------



## Bobbysir (13. Mai 2009)

ich hab kein problem, zocke schon seit ca 1 stunde.
abwarten an alle anderen *gg


----------



## Mikolomeus (13. Mai 2009)

Morgen Natsu!

Rate mal was mir gestern passiert ist. Ich geh so in den Laden und kauf mir 1 Flasche Rauch Eistee Erdbeer Kiwi. Als ich draußen war (Rechnung natürlich NICHT mitgenommen) schau ich so und bemerkte das der abgelaufen ist...
Versucht umzutauschen aber ohne Rechnung nix möglich... Hab ihn trotzdem getrunken ^^


----------



## Natsumee (13. Mai 2009)

lol

hättest sie anzeigen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vllt hättest dan 1 jahr Eistee Vorrat gekriegt als entschädigung ^^


man kann es ja nachweisen das du das gekauft hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (13. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lol
> 
> hättest sie anzeigen sollen
> 
> ...



h,mmm die flasche hab ich noch zuhause ^^


----------



## Natsumee (13. Mai 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> h,mmm die flasche hab ich noch zuhause ^^



lol^^


----------



## Heydu (13. Mai 2009)

So jetzt endlich
also, leuts, da xD das müsst ihr unbedingt mit Ton angucken! LoL *klickt mich*

-->ich habs per zufall gefunden xD


----------



## Ahramanyu (20. Mai 2009)

Ich bin schuld, dass der Thread erst jetzt offen ist. Grollt ruhig gegen mich.


----------



## Nîghtsoul (20. Mai 2009)

schäm dich =P

guten morgen an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soul6 (20. Mai 2009)

Na klar lieber MOD, wir weinen und klagen jetzt wie wild  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schönen guten Morgen liebe Community :-)))

So wieder Kaffee + Brötchen holen und mal munter werden.

lg
randy


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (20. Mai 2009)

MIMIMI! will spieln!!

ne im ernst .. halbe stunde noch schicht und dann schlafen.. bis ich um 2 wieder aufwach sind die server wohl wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man glaubt ja garnicht mit was für systemen die leute heutzutage noch rumrennen... hab vorhin nen dxdiag gesehen mit ner 32 MB graKa ^^ klar, dass da kein spiel drauf läuft -.-

@Mod : ne axt wird stumpf... nen bannhammer IST stumpf und bleibt stumpf.. heißt der wird nich schlechter :-P ich weiß das.. hab ihn heut schon 9x geschwungen

Edit: 10x -.-


----------



## Ahramanyu (20. Mai 2009)

Nîghtsoul schrieb:


> schäm dich =P


Ach ja... grollt im Inneren über mich. Alles andere wird natürlich verwarnt. *Axt hol*


----------



## Pericolus (20. Mai 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> MIMIMI! will spieln!!
> 
> ne im ernst .. halbe stunde noch schicht und dann schlafen.. bis ich um 2 wieder aufwach sind die server wohl wieder da
> 
> ...




Hehe nicht schlecht deine klein gedruckten Sätze ;DD

Morgen allerseits..


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (20. Mai 2009)

Pericolus schrieb:


> Hehe nicht schlecht deine klein gedruckten Sätze ;DD



Naja was will man erwarten 10 vor 7 .. mitten in der Nacht..

Ich kann auch anständig schreiben wenn ich will.. nur ist es mir dafür ein wenig zu spät.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (20. Mai 2009)

huhu lade grade den patch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pericolus (20. Mai 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Naja was will man erwarten 10 vor 7 .. mitten in der Nacht..
> 
> Ich kann auch anständig schreiben wenn ich will.. nur ist es mir dafür ein wenig zu spät.



Passt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Uhrzeit ist auch ne Zeit zum knacken...Penn auch schon wohl wieder mit halben kafffee und kippe in der Hand ein ;D


----------



## Pericolus (20. Mai 2009)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> huhu lade grade den patch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Moinsen


----------



## Allysekos (20. Mai 2009)

Goil,sever down und als Überraschung gute nervs-.-


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (20. Mai 2009)

Pericolus schrieb:


> Penn auch schon wohl wieder mit halben kafffee und kippe in der Hand ein ;D



Das ist doch das Administratoren-Frühstück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lernt man in der IT-Ausbildung als erstes diese "Kampfhaltung" vorm Rechner.. Kaffebecher rechts, Kippe links und mit der Nase wird getippt..


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (20. Mai 2009)

Anregen ein bissl gepusht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werdet ihr den Ausrüstungsmanager nutzen? ^^ Oder weiterhin nen Addon (Outfitter,usw)


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (20. Mai 2009)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Anregen ein bissl gepusht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, Anregen ist super geworden.. endlich auch was für die Heilepalas die keinen Wille-basierenden Manareg haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Outfitter eindeutig... der Ausrüstungsmanager switcht ja nur zwischen den 2 Talenten.. outfitter macht mehr.. da kannste z.B. einstellen, dass wenn du Schurke bist du im stealth den Dolch in die Mainhand nimmst und wenn du dan ausm stealth kommst mit 2 schwertern oder was weiß ich kämpfst.

Und natürlich ziehter dich auch komplett aus wenn du weit fällst und dabei sterben wirst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weniger reppkosten..

Naja und viele andere dinge machter auch .. was dem von Blizzard fehlt.. halt das ganze Eventhandling


----------



## Pericolus (20. Mai 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Das ist doch das Administratoren-Frühstück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



XDD


----------



## Ahramanyu (20. Mai 2009)

Welche Paladine gehen denn OOM? Kenne keine.


----------



## Pericolus (20. Mai 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Ja, Anregen ist super geworden.. endlich auch was für die Heilepalas die keinen Wille-basierenden Manareg haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na denn habe ich zuglück xDD

Wenn ich es nicht hätte würde es hier auf mein server nicht auffallen bei den Craps im umlauf

Hunter mit Zaubermacht int willenskraft dazu folgt der der schurke mit ZM >.<

Wow in ehren können manche noobs nur kostenlos verwähren <.<


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (20. Mai 2009)

Ihr denkt nicht wirklich das ich als Druide euch Palas anregen gebe?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (20. Mai 2009)

Ok.. Heilpala war ein schlechtes Beispiel :-P 

Aber: es profitieren jetzt alle davon gleichermaßen weils vom Druiden der es Zaubert abhängig ist.. nicht mehr von der Zielklasse.

@Hunter mit Zaubermacht... is doch klar oder? Arkaner-Schuss equip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pericolus (20. Mai 2009)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Ihr denkt nicht wirklich das ich als Druide euch Palas anregen gebe?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich brauch sowas nicht...hmm aber bin ja nicht die einzige...ne ;D
Wenn du nen Pala findest denn du anregen geben sollst von dem hätte ich gern nen autogram^^

ich mein was ist am Paladin so schwer ^^ 
was manche knallköppe nicht checken^^


----------



## Raelis Shar (20. Mai 2009)

ich will wieder segen der erlösung haben *heul*

die hand bringts voll nicht wennde nen mage in der gruppe hast der kein aggrometer hat...


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (20. Mai 2009)

Raelis schrieb:


> ich will wieder segen der erlösung haben *heul*
> 
> die hand bringts voll nicht wennde nen mage in der gruppe hast der kein aggrometer hat...



Ich spotte da garnix mehr ^^ Wer meint sterben zu wollen.. bittesehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (20. Mai 2009)

Raelis schrieb:


> die hand bringts voll nicht wennde nen mage in der gruppe hast der kein aggrometer hat...



Auf 80 oder auf "low lvl"?
Wenn inner Hero/Raid jemand kein Omen hat wird der
1. geflamt
2. gekickt ^^


----------



## direct-Gaming (20. Mai 2009)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Ihr denkt nicht wirklich das ich als Druide euch Palas anregen gebe?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hoffentlich nicht ^^ Anregen ist für Prisis - jaaaa genau! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raelis Shar (20. Mai 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Ich spotte da garnix mehr ^^ Wer meint sterben zu wollen.. bittesehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja aber du willst ja gut durch die heroic daylis kommen^^

wennde die sterben lasst dauerts für dich nur umso mehr

schlimm wirds nur wenn dann sätze kommen wie: du kannst ja gar nicht tanken...ja ne ist klar

@kartoffel: natürlich 80^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (20. Mai 2009)

So.. Schicht im Schacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wünsche euch noch nen angenehmen Tag und wartet nicht zu lange auf die Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Raelis : naja.. 2x lass ich ihn sterben.. wenners dann noch nicht gerafft hat fliegt er kommentarlos.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 DDs sind ersetzbar


----------



## Gyrlin (20. Mai 2009)

Der Nerf beim Krieger (Dampfwalze von 100% auf 25%) iss ma sowas von fürn Arsch.

Nehmt den MS Warris ruhig alles ...


----------



## Pericolus (20. Mai 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> So.. Schicht im Schacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo ;D Nacht....
Und dir nen angehnemen schlummertag P


----------



## Raelis Shar (20. Mai 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> DDs sind ersetzbar



hast auch wieder recht aber es zögert alles hinaus^^


----------



## Cradle01 (20. Mai 2009)

Morgääähn


----------



## Nîghtsoul (20. Mai 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ach ja... grollt im Inneren über mich. Alles andere wird natürlich verwarnt. *Axt hol*



*dodge* haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*falle leg, der nicht resistet werden kann* =P

jaja ich spiel hunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw, was haltet ihr von dem dmg-boost der 226+ waffen für hunter?? sollen ja etwa 30 dps sein und der mm soll am meisten davon profitieren.

also 30 dps auf der waffe, nicht insgesamt.

ist als ausgleich dafür gedacht, dass es wohl keine bessere muni als die ingi-muni geben wird.

quelle:
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...21633&sid=3


----------



## Cradle01 (20. Mai 2009)

Nîghtsoul schrieb:


> *dodge* haha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also wenn ich das richtig gelesen hab kommt das heute auch mit dem Patch
Wäre ja echt nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tränengeist (20. Mai 2009)

jup, heute kommt der patch *freu*


----------



## Nîghtsoul (20. Mai 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das richtig gelesen hab kommt das heute auch mit dem Patch
> Wäre ja echt nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jop, kommt heute, steht auch auf seite 2 oder so^^


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

gabs noch was anderes für caster als den komischen anregen dings? Also aus Priester sicht?  Irgendwie check ich so früh die englischen patchnotes nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja...moin moin erstmal =)


----------



## Cradle01 (20. Mai 2009)

Der Patch ja der kommt heute aber die Sache mit der Erhöhung der Dps für Fernwaffen des Jägers steht ja net in den Patchnotizen aber laut Blizz im Offi-Forum kommt das heute auch ,hoffe ich mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Der Patch ja der kommt heute aber die Sache mit der Erhöhung der Dps für Fernwaffen des Jägers steht ja net in den Patchnotizen aber laut Blizz im Offi-Forum kommt das heute auch ,hoffe ich mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch auf mmo champions stand das mit bei. Hab ich gerade gelesen


----------



## Nîghtsoul (20. Mai 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Der Patch ja der kommt heute aber die Sache mit der Erhöhung der Dps für Fernwaffen des Jägers steht ja net in den Patchnotizen aber laut Blizz im Offi-Forum kommt das heute auch ,hoffe ich mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




http://www.wowwiki.com/Patch_3.1.2

dort mal die augen offen halten, normalerweise müsste da rechts irgendwann was vonwegen "undocumented changes" oder so stehen...vllt stehts dann da drin


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

*schnarch* ....


----------



## Cradle01 (20. Mai 2009)

Hab ja gelesen ich mein ja nur das manchmal bei blizz was kurzfritig geändert wird und keiner weiß was , oder aber groß angekündigt wurde aber nicht umgesetzt wurde auch kurzfristigerweise.


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ich bin schuld, dass der Thread erst jetzt offen ist. Grollt ruhig gegen mich.



tz mods sollten mal früher aufstehen oder diesen Wichtigen Thread mal früher aufmachen um uns arme Buffed User (die immernoch keinen Arbeiterthread kriegen) wenigstens an einem tag den spass zu lassen. Und dann was passiert der Thread wird soooooooooooooooooooooooo Spät aufgemacht nene geht mal gar net hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nene um diese zeit ist doch eh kaum wer da^^


ach ja könnt ihr mal das mit dem Anregen erklären?^^


----------



## Nîghtsoul (20. Mai 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Hab ja gelesen ich mein ja nur das manchmal bei blizz was kurzfritig geändert wird und keiner weiß was , oder aber groß angekündigt wurde aber nicht umgesetzt wurde auch kurzfristigerweise.



joa stimmt...kam schon des öfteren vor.


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

oke vergesst es hab patchnotes gefunden^^

mhm naja anregen kriegt man ja eh so selten da es die druiden eh selber brauchen, geht auch miestens an die druiden selber. Was ist Grundmana?^^

Mana ohne buffs?
oder
Mana ohne rüstung?


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Grundmana = Mana ... Mana eben ... Mana mit ohne alles ....
Gesamtmana = Mana mit alles + extra Soße. Mana + Int + Verzuaberungen und all dem Schmarrn.


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Ihr müsst mehr schreiben.....mir is öde -.^


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Grundmana = Mana ... Mana eben ... Mana mit ohne alles ....
> Gesamtmana = Mana mit alles + extra Soße. Mana + Int + Verzuaberungen und all dem Schmarrn.




mana mit ohne alles?^^

mit ohne rüstung?^^

naja ich meine ja nur 450% vom grundmana des druiden^^

wen so ein druide 18k mana hatt gibt das doch viel zu viel mana 

also wird Grundmana schon ohne was anzuhaben sein? wobei würde bei jedem gleich sein -.-"


----------



## Cellien (20. Mai 2009)

Grundmana= Das, was der Druide ohne Ausrüstung hat...

Weiß einer wann die Server on gehen?


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mana mit ohne alles?^^
> 
> mit ohne rüstung?^^
> 
> ...



Jo Grundmana ist das mana was man nackend hätte. Aber das ist auch von klasse zu klasse verschieden. Und in den Klassen auch Teilweise noch nach Rassen. Ich suchs mal ebend raus...


----------



## Cradle01 (20. Mai 2009)

Cellien schrieb:


> Grundmana= Das, was der Druide ohne Ausrüstung hat...
> 
> Weiß einer wann die Server on gehen?



Am 22.08.2666 um 13.00Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

*in die runde winkt*
was ist hier so los? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



um mal in die diskussion einzusteigen... super veränderung da anregen nun auch nicht willenskraftklassen wie meinem pala super viel bringt! ^^


----------



## Mebo (20. Mai 2009)

Einen wunder schönen guten morgen leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Class 	Base mana value
Druid 	3496
Hunter 	5046
Mage 	3268
Paladin 	4394
Priest 	3863
Shaman 	4396
Warlock 	3856 

Die Klassenunterschiede finde ich gerade nicht, aber ich weiss z.b. das ein Blutelf bei der Horde mehr mana hat als die anderen klassen. Ist aber nur minimal das ganze


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

ebenso mebo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: d.h. anregen gewährt nem dudu jetzt 15732 mana ^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (20. Mai 2009)

Sofern der Paladin die einzige Heilerklasse im Raid und der Druide Feral ist, könnte man über das Anregen sogar nachdenken. Ansonsten... nö.


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> *in die runde winkt*
> was ist hier so los?
> 
> 
> ...



Aber du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das du jemals anregen kriegen wirst oder? ^^

Die änderung wurde übrigens eingeführt weil druiden in der arena auf den pvp equip kein wille haben und somit das anregen nix gebracht hat. Darum jetzt vom grundmana etc.


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

davon gehe ich aus! ^^
abgesehen von den riesigen manaprobs meines palas im raids *hust*


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Class 	Base mana value
> Druid 	3496
> Hunter 	5046
> Mage 	3268
> ...



will auch so viel wie der Hunter !!!!

naja aber anregen wird mit level 90 ja crap müssen sie dan erhöhen^^

mal schauen noja anregen gibt dann weniger als vor dem patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja krieg eh nie anregen^^


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Ah und ich seh gerade das die Rassen jetzt  in der Klasse das gleiche mana haben. wurde mal irgendwann geändert...

[As stated above, the base mana pool is only dependent on your class. Each race will have the exact same base mana.]


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

außerdem geh  ich von der arena aus feral/holy... ^^ da könnt das anregen für ne gute überaschung sorgen auch wenns theoretisch nicht gebraucht werden würde ... wollt nur mal sagen dass es möglich wär


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja krieg eh nie anregen^^



Frag mich mal^^

ich kriegs nie und werds nie kriegen XD

Obwohl doch ein einziges mal bei illidan nach nem br 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

> Obwohl doch ein einziges mal bei illidan nach nem br


darf ich dir dazu gratulieren?


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> außerdem geh  ich von der arena aus feral/holy... ^^ da könnt das anregen für ne gute überaschung sorgen auch wenns theoretisch nicht gebraucht werden würde ... wollt nur mal sagen dass es möglich wär



klar theoretisch möglich und in der arena auch nicht unbedingt sinnfrei. Aber aus Raidsicht kriegste das als pala wohl eher nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (20. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> will auch so viel wie der Hunter !!!!
> 
> naja aber anregen wird mit level 90 ja crap müssen sie dan erhöhen^^
> 
> ...




Des GrundMana erhöht sich doch pro level oder?
man bekommt ja Mana + Inti pro lvl dazu ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (20. Mai 2009)

Puh, dachte schon WoW hat aufgehört zu existieren ! ...

/ironie off


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

*Grossheul*
wieso nehmen sie meiner Kriegerin 75% crit chance von Dampfwalze weg?
*heul* das war die einzige fähigkeit, mit derich richtig dmg machen konnte :'(


----------



## Scharamo (20. Mai 2009)

*Auch mal in die runde Winken* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Moin moin


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> darf ich dir dazu gratulieren?



auf jeden fall XD

Ich war erst etwas irritiert weil der Druide ein makro dafür hatte und mir komische Sachen gewispert hat :/  ich habs erstmal gar nicht gerafft was er von mir will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

> Des GrundMana erhöht sich doch pro level oder?
> man bekommt ja Mana + Inti pro lvl dazu ^^


das is richtig



> klar theoretisch möglich und in der arena auch nicht unbedingt sinnfrei. Aber aus Raidsicht kriegste das als pala wohl eher nie wink.gif


<- raidleiter... wenn ich anregen im raid haben will krieg ich es! und wenn ich volle mana hab ... prinzipiell mindestens einmal ^^



> auf jeden fall XD


allerherzlichsten glückwunsch


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

bartman223 schrieb:


> Des GrundMana erhöht sich doch pro level oder?
> man bekommt ja Mana + Inti pro lvl dazu ^^
> 
> 
> ...



Mana ja, aber int zählt nicht dazu was du mehr bekommst:

Base Mana = Mana - Mana From Intellect

Zumindest versteh ich das so was da auf wowwicki steht


----------



## bartman223 (20. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> *Grossheul*
> wieso nehmen sie meiner Kriegerin 75% crit chance von Dampfwalze weg?
> *heul* das war die einzige fähigkeit, mit derich richtig dmg machen konnte :'(


SIE HASSEN DICH xD

ja ne is schon scheiße ...


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> <- raidleiter... wenn ich anregen im raid haben will krieg ich es! und wenn ich volle mana hab ... prinzipiell mindestens einmal ^^




Dann haste natürlich glück gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei mir ist ein Uhu Raidleiter, der gibt sich das selber^^


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

das forum ruft grad erinnerungen des 3.1 patches auf... kennt jmd nen gutes onlienspiel um sich zu battlen? ^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

also Dampfwalze = nur noch 25% chance? mhm crap 


ja coco du bist auch nen shadow die brauchen kein anregen verschwendung

sag mal habt ihr yoggi schon down?


----------



## Kalle1978 (20. Mai 2009)

Moin


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

ich nich ... wir sind total nich weit vorangeschritten weil sich die member wegen arbeit wenig blicken lassen... ich bezieh die frage einfach mal auf mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hallo kalle ^^


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also Dampfwalze = nur noch 25% chance? mhm crap
> 
> 
> ja coco du bist auch nen shadow die brauchen kein anregen verschwendung
> ...



10er ja...25er *öhm* *hust* nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

      (siehe Signatur)

im 10er dafür als Hordefirst auf unserem Noobinolde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> das forum ruft grad erinnerungen des 3.1 patches auf... kennt jmd nen gutes onlienspiel um sich zu battlen? ^^



mhm wie meinst das?

browser game?

online/offline game

kostenpflichtiges game?^^


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

bartman223 schrieb:


> SIE HASSEN DICH xD
> 
> ja ne is schon scheiße ...



*snif*
kaum dualspec mit kriegerin, skille sie auf waffe voller Vorfreude
...
und dann DAS
wieso
weshalb
warum
...ich muss es halt runterschlucken und damit leben

dann auch noch Gotteshymne um 30% reduzieren!! gehts noch blizz!!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (20. Mai 2009)

Kalle1978 schrieb:


> Moin



Mooin ^^

wie gehtz ;D


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

> online/offline game


es ist mittwoch...
ich bin arm...
und hab nur bis server hochfahren zeit... 
natürlich online game zum battlen mit andern forumusern^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> 10er ja...25er *öhm* *hust* nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




general habt ihr aber down?^^

wir haben am sonntag hodir endlich umgehauen mittwoch rumgewipet sonntag firsttry down wtf^^
und montag ging Mimiron down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


25er natürlich^^


Perenolde sol noob sein schau dir mal die ally auf terrordar an


----------



## bartman223 (20. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> *snif*
> kaum dualspec mit kriegerin, skille sie auf waffe voller Vorfreude
> ...
> und dann DAS
> ...



Darf ich dich trösten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 `?


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

3 x aktualisiert und noch keine antwort? ^^


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> general habt ihr aber down?^^
> 
> wir haben am sonntag hodir endlich umgehauen mittwoch rumgewipet sonntag firsttry down wtf^^
> und montag ging Mimiron down
> ...



Im 25er hängen wir an Mimiron fest da einigen es zu schwierig ist im kreis zu laufen bei der P3Wx2  :X

kA was da ran schwierig ist eine runde um das teil zu drehen und sich wieder dahin zu stellen wo man losgelaufen ist :/

Naja...letzte id war eh fürn arsch da nur zwei raidtage waren. Rest ist ausgefallen wegen zu wenig anmeldungen...könnt ich brechen bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dafür läuft 10er ganz gemütlich mit meiner Stammgruppe. Wir fangen jetzt an die Hardmodes anzugehen. Thorim war dabei einfacher als erwartet. Im Hardmode gleich im zweiten Try umgehauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich mich bei Hodir noch frage ist wie wir das da hinkriegen sollen mit dem Hardmode. Der dmg ist nicht das Problem sondern eher der Tank der gegen dann 10k+ dps tanken muss :/

wenn man bei 6k schon aggro zieht ist da nach oben nicht mehr viel luft....


----------



## bartman223 (20. Mai 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> 3 x aktualisiert und noch keine antwort? ^^


Alle aufm Klo xD
oder sie lesen diesen
Stalking Tread xD


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> dann auch noch Gotteshymne um 30% reduzieren!! gehts noch blizz!!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




die gottesymne wurde schon generft steht nur da wegen tooltip 

und 30% stimmt mal gar net


ich mache nun net mal 6k heals früher waren es 10k^^


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

> Alle aufm Klo xD
> oder sie lesen diesen
> Stalking Tread xD


oO


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> die gottesymne wurde schon generft steht nur da wegen tooltip
> 
> und 30% stimmt mal gar net
> 
> ...



kA hab den spell nichtmal in der Leiste XD


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Im 25er hängen wir an Mimiron fest da einigen es zu schwierig ist im kreis zu laufen bei der P3Wx2  :X



muahaha Natsu überholt Coco MUAHAHAHA

ach ja tipp für mimiron

geht dem tank schutzgeist so kann er stehen bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch palas haben so was so ein healpala kann dem tank was geben und er selber würde schaden kriegen der pala sollte dabei aber bubbeln^^

oder schildwall geht auch so kann der tank gemütlich drin bleiben^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> kA hab den spell nichtmal in der Leiste XD




coco gogo reroll auf ally und komm auf Terrordar^^


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

wir sind atm grad mal hinter kologarn um mich mal wieder einzubringen
mangelt an anmeldungen ... zum kotzen


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> muahaha Natsu überholt Coco MUAHAHAHA
> 
> ach ja tipp für mimiron
> 
> ...



wie gesagt: die dd´s sterben weil sie zu blöd zum laufen sind. der tank ist weniger das problem^^

ach, und Atombomben finden auch einige zum kuscheln oO


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> coco gogo reroll auf ally und komm auf Terrordar^^



oO

NIEMALS!

Ich mag dich gern, aber alli spielen kommt nicht in frage =D

Horde for life! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Hat den hier schon mal einer gefarmt?

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=20769

ich weiss nicht ob ich das heute mal versuchen soll :/

eigentlich hab ich nicht wirklich lust stundenlang im teufelswald rumzurennen oO


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> wir sind atm grad mal hinter kologarn um mich mal wieder einzubringen
> mangelt an anmeldungen ... zum kotzen



ach Kologarn ist eigentlich recht einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wen ihr den mal down habt lacht ihr drüber wie ihr gewipet seit^^ wegen Anmeldungen hilft nur aktiv nach neuen leuten suchen



.Côco schrieb:


> oO
> 
> NIEMALS!
> 
> ...



*heul*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Hat den hier schon mal einer gefarmt?
> 
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=20769
> 
> ...




ne soll aber noch "gut" dropen + epics und Runenstoff die da dropen


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

> ach Kologarn ist eigentlich recht einfach smile.gif wen ihr den mal down habt lacht ihr drüber wie ihr gewipet seit^^ wegen Anmeldungen hilft nur aktiv nach neuen leuten suchen


wir sind HINTER kologarn sprich der is scho down ^^
nur neue leute suchen ... und die werden dann wieder inaktiv das is das nervige... die einzigen auf die man sich verlassen kann sind die die im RL auch zocken und das sind nunmal nicht genug ^^
ulduar hat eh scho rumgesuckt weil alle die ich kenne melees sind und XT war ohne ranged halt mal nen bisschen schwerer ^^



> Hat den hier schon mal einer gefarmt?
> 
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=20769
> 
> ...


nein^^
aber wenn du ihn hast bitte an sondossa auf den todeskrallen


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> wir sind HINTER kologarn sprich der is scho down ^^



ach so sry hinter^^ hab das ding übersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karcharoth (20. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ne soll aber noch "gut" dropen + epics und Runenstoff die da dropen



Is ja nen Versuch wert. Ich werd mir gleich noch http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=11474 holen. Soll ja in ner Stunde zu schaffen sein.


----------



## bartman223 (20. Mai 2009)

will spielen :-(
*süchtel*


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

> Is ja nen Versuch wert. Ich werd mir gleich noch http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=11474 holen. Soll ja in ner Stunde zu schaffen sein.


nur für horde ne? ich  brauch noch 6 pets bis 50... aber kb kohle rauszuhauen ... ^^


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Wir suchen übrigens auch nach ein paar Spielern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bäumchen auf jeden fall und ich glaube auch noch ein paar andere.  Priester, Hexer und Magier ist auf jeden fall voll...wir schauen gerade was wir noch brauchen können. Falls also wer auf Perenolde ist...www.moknathal.eu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wegen dem schlammling, mal gucken ob ich da nachher bock drauf hab oder nicht. das rumgerenne in dalaran wegen den büchern nervt ja auch....mal gucken


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> nur für horde ne? ich  brauch noch 6 pets bis 50... aber kb kohle rauszuhauen ... ^^



mein stand: 69/75^^


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach so sry hinter^^ hab das ding übersehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich glaub bei uns sind einige in Naxx verblödet oO


----------



## Karcharoth (20. Mai 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> nur für horde ne? ich  brauch noch 6 pets bis 50... aber kb kohle rauszuhauen ... ^^



Das wäre mir neu. Droppt bei den Grimmlingflitzern in Feralas.


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

welche freundlich sind als ally? ^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> mein stand: 69/75^^



http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-achievem...eè&gn=avoid




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich habe einfach keine geduld die pets zu farmen -.-"

mir fehlen noch alle vom Turnier, die 4 welpen, glühwürmchen, und die angel daily pets grr^^ der schlammding need auch

also eigentlich rechgt easy ran zu kommen^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich glaub bei uns sind einige in Naxx verblödet oO




hey so oft war ich naxx net^^


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

> mir fehlen noch alle vom Turnier, die 4 welpen, glühwürmchen, und die angel daily pets grr^^ der schlammding need auch


mir ebenfalls dafür krieg ich heute argentumhippogreifen...
ich hab wirklich nur die on händlern und so ... von ingi und dropviecher hab ich nich
klicken!


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

Natsuumee


> Charakterdaten nicht verfügbar
> 
> Dieses Charakterprofil ist aufgrund langer Inaktivität oder hoher Serverauslastung derzeit nicht verfügbar.


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hey so oft war ich naxx net^^



ich meinte ja auch nicht dich sondern die meine mitraider ^^

und ich war so oft naxx das ichs gar nicht mehr zählen kann :S   (100% raidbeteiligung) als jede woche oO


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> Natsuumee



wtf war doch grad drauf^^

mhm oke arsenal tot

ah ne hier

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=Natsumeè

grml

wollte gleich mit erfolge verlinken -.-


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

> Datei nicht gefunden.
> Dieses Charakterprofil existiert entweder nicht oder kann zeitweise aufgrund einem Transfer beziehungsweise Namenswechsel des Charakters nicht angezeigt werden. Stellt bitte sicher, dass es sich um den richtigen Namen handelt, Charaktere, die gelöscht werden, werden nicht länger in dem Arsenal angezeigt.


^^


----------



## Karcharoth (20. Mai 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> welche freundlich sind als ally? ^^



Ich kann dir im Moment nicht wirklich folgen. Als Alli kann man doch auch in Feralas Mobs kloppen, oder?


----------



## tahlisa (20. Mai 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Wir suchen übrigens auch nach ein paar Spielern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Alle Klassen CLOSED auf eurer HP


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

für natsumee



> Ich kann dir im Moment nicht wirklich folgen. Als Alli kann man doch auch in Feralas Mobs kloppen, oder?


die grimmlingflitzer sind doch mittig oder? die sind als ally glaub ich freundlich


----------



## tahlisa (20. Mai 2009)

Karcharoth schrieb:


> Ich kann dir im Moment nicht wirklich folgen. Als Alli kann man doch auch in Feralas Mobs kloppen, oder?




Sicher


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> für natsumee
> 
> 
> die grimmlingflitzer sind doch mittig oder? die sind als ally glaub ich freundlich




ja sind sie^^

ja danke Dsitriction habe link genommen von den erfolgen -.-


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

ich mag dich nich du hast 100 erfolgspunkte mehr als ich....^^
vermutlich raidachievements ^^


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

tahlisa schrieb:


> Alle Klassen CLOSED auf eurer HP



ja weil derzeit noch beraten wird was wir noch brauchen^^

deswegen sage ich ja baum auf jeden fall, das kam bei der letzten besprechung bei raus und bei den anderen wird noch geschaut


----------



## Karcharoth (20. Mai 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> für natsumee
> 
> 
> die grimmlingflitzer sind doch mittig oder? die sind als ally glaub ich freundlich




Ahhhh, now i got it. Ja die sind Links und Rechts der Straße ungefähr in der Mitte zwischen Camp Mojache und Düsterbruch. Ich hab und hatte nie nen Alli, also keine Ahnung. Aber warum sollten die neutral für euch sein....


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> ich mag dich nich du hast 100 erfolgspunkte mehr als ich....^^
> vermutlich raidachievements ^^




müssen wir mal vergleichen^^


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

> Ahhhh, now i got it. Ja die sind Links und Rechts der Straße ungefähr in der Mitte zwischen Camp Mojache und Düsterbruch. Ich hab und hatte nie nen Alli, also keine Ahnung. Aber warum sollten die neutral für euch sein....





> die grimmlingflitzer sind doch mittig oder? die sind als ally glaub ich freundlich





> ja sind sie^^


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> die grimmlingflitzer sind doch mittig oder? die sind als ally glaub ich freundlich



Die sind freundlich? oO

Naja....ich hab da nur etwa 15 min gebraucht bis es gedroppt ist. Für mich waren die ja neutral 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

ich werd gucken wenn die server on sind.. ^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

mal schauen obs geht^^

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-achievem...ndossa,Natsumeè

oke ne geht net^^

also ich habe mehr ruf und bei den quest viel^^  raid nur paar mehr als du


----------



## Dabow (20. Mai 2009)

Bin mal gespannt wann die Server heute online gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Komm eh erst um 15:30 Uhr nach Hause ... von daher kanns mir egal sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Die sind freundlich? oO
> 
> Naja....ich hab da nur etwa 15 min gebraucht bis es gedroppt ist. Für mich waren die ja neutral
> 
> ...




für ally sind die freundlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir töten keine "süsse" geschöpfe wie ihr blutrüstigen hordler


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

mich seh ich dich nich ^^


----------



## Karcharoth (20. Mai 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> ich werd gucken wenn die server on sind.. ^^



ich auch. HAHA! Dank mir ist dein Sig-Pet lvl 50


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mal schauen obs geht^^
> 
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-achievem...ndossa,Natsumeè



Da kommt bei mir ein Mensch mit namen Sondrossa oder so...


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-achievem...a,Natsume%C3%A8


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Da kommt bei mir ein Mensch mit namen Sondrossa oder so...



jo -.-"

distriction hats geschaft^^

naja ich bin da bei den dungeons so weit unten weil ich nicht mal die hälfte der erfolge von den heros hab^^


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> für ally sind die freundlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hätt ich ja auch nicht gemacht wenn die nicht ein pet droppen würden. Vorher gabs das ja nur für allianzler als questbelohnung da in Feralas irgendwo


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

du hast mehr quest und ruf achievements... ich nehm an du spiels den char länger... hab vor dem pala 6 andre auf 70 gespielt und den ers mit wrath aktiv gezockt ^^


----------



## Mebo (20. Mai 2009)

hey leute also ich brauch dringend gold will endlich mit meinem schurken epic fliegen haben....habt ihr ne idee wie ich an gold komme..ohne berufe ? irgendwas farmen oder so ?
wäre nett wenn ihr mir nen bisschen was nennt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Natsu, stimmt dein Ruf bei den Söhnen Hodirs? oO

wenn ja dann musst du da dringend was dran ändern wegen Schulter vz^^

Wie ich sehe bist du nicht inschriftler, also zählt die ausrede nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (20. Mai 2009)

Man so ne scheiße hier <.<
Patch kann man runterladen aber net spielen... Wiso muss das immer STUNDEN dauern n bissi was auf server zu laden <.< 

Naja Kaffe machen und frühstücken und eventuell Cafe Puls kuggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

gut dass ich inschriften hab ... cocos antwort passt hervorragend zu deiner frage mebo
argentum und söhne hodirs dailies machen bringt mega kohle... das nen "paar" tage und fertig ... bringt gleichzeitig ruf bei allen hauptstädten und für schulterenchant


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Mebo schrieb:


> hey leute also ich brauch dringend gold will endlich mit meinem schurken epic fliegen haben....habt ihr ne idee wie ich an gold komme..ohne berufe ? irgendwas farmen oder so ?
> wäre nett wenn ihr mir nen bisschen was nennt
> 
> 
> ...



also ohne berufe wird das schwierig^^

ansonsten erzen wie ein begaster und entweder sondieren lassen oder halt so verkaufen


----------



## Howjin15 (20. Mai 2009)

Ups Doppel post <.<

Meine oma edith meint: Ich will Spielen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elsterglanz (20. Mai 2009)

guten morgen


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

morgen


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> du hast mehr quest und ruf achievements... ich nehm an du spiels den char länger... hab vor dem pala 6 andre auf 70 gespielt und den ers mit wrath aktiv gezockt ^^



joa spiele den priest seit über 2 jahren



Mebo schrieb:


> hey leute also ich brauch dringend gold will endlich mit meinem schurken epic fliegen haben....habt ihr ne idee wie ich an gold komme..ohne berufe ? irgendwas farmen oder so ?
> wäre nett wenn ihr mir nen bisschen was nennt
> 
> 
> ...



ja Dailys machen



.Côco schrieb:


> Natsu, stimmt dein Ruf bei den Söhnen Hodirs? oO
> 
> wenn ja dann musst du da dringend was dran ändern wegen Schulter vz^^
> 
> ...




naja stimmt schon -.-

liegt aber auch daran das ich Sturmgipfel erst vor 2 monaten mal angefangen habe zu questen nun war ich da sicher einen monat nicht mehr -.-"^^


----------



## Slavery (20. Mai 2009)

Coco? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karcharoth (20. Mai 2009)

Mebo schrieb:


> hey leute also ich brauch dringend gold will endlich mit meinem schurken epic fliegen haben....habt ihr ne idee wie ich an gold komme..ohne berufe ? irgendwas farmen oder so ?
> wäre nett wenn ihr mir nen bisschen was nennt
> 
> 
> ...



Renn ein paar mal durch Stratholme (das alte natürlich) und scholo. Bringt ruf bei argentumdämmerung und n hafen Zeug zum Verkaufen. Auf die weise kannst  200-250 gold machen.


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

natsu woher kommt eig dein pingu fetisch? erzähl mal ^^


----------



## Duni (20. Mai 2009)

Morgen zusammen


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

wann shclüpft dieses drecksvieh aus meiner sig eig?


----------



## Duni (20. Mai 2009)

Auf Level 100 maybe?^^
Habs grad auch mal gefüttert^^


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

dankedanke... 48 to go ^^


----------



## Silmarilli (20. Mai 2009)

Mebo schrieb:


> hey leute also ich brauch dringend gold will endlich mit meinem schurken epic fliegen haben....habt ihr ne idee wie ich an gold komme..ohne berufe ? irgendwas farmen oder so ?
> wäre nett wenn ihr mir nen bisschen was nennt
> 
> 
> ...



erstma gudn morgääähn

öhm ich würd dir questen empfehlen ... sofern der Char 80 is bzw. sofern du schon einen 80er hast.

Queste grad das Sholazar-Becken mit der Feral-Druidin ab für epic fliegen für meine Paladose  - gefühlt n drittel der quests gemacht und schon 1000 G beisammen

danach noch n anderes Gebiet und gut is 

und wenn die Paladose 80 is macht se das gleiche für den nächsten Char :-)

Würd sagen plus minus 2 Tage und du hast die Gebiete durch.

lg Sily


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

ich geh mal duschen meld mich in 15 minuten wieder... lauft nich weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> natsu woher kommt eig dein pingu fetisch? erzähl mal ^^




^^

naja

ich habe zu viel Madagaskar/Happyfeet gesehen ich find die Pingus geil lol^^

auch wie die Rumlaufen (echte pingus) einfach imba^^


und früher hab ich noch Pingu geschaut der war lustig mit seinem schnabel, ist aber lange her^^


----------



## Karcharoth (20. Mai 2009)

*wegrenn*


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Natsu bei uns gabs Raidsperre wer die Fraktion nicht bis ende März ehrfürchtig hatte^^  (inschriften ausgenommen, die haben ja bessere)

Hast du glück das das bei dir nicht so ist^^


----------



## tahlisa (20. Mai 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Natsu bei uns gabs Raidsperre wer die Fraktion nicht bis ende März ehrfürchtig hatte^^ (inschriften ausgenommen, die haben ja bessere)
> 
> Hast du glück das das bei dir nicht so ist^^




Auch nicht Schlecht


----------



## Mebo (20. Mai 2009)

naja das sind ja so die üblichen dinge ich dachte mehr an etwas farmen ? kennt ihr da etwas..ja hab nen 80schurke ich mag questen irgendwie nich und meine berufe müsste ich auch erst pushen ^^und dazu habe ich grade auch nich so ein bock...sowas mach ich wenn ich lust drauf habe^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Natsu bei uns gabs Raidsperre wer die Fraktion nicht bis ende März ehrfürchtig hatte^^  (inschriften ausgenommen, die haben ja bessere)
> 
> Hast du glück das das bei dir nicht so ist^^




naja habe immernoch die gleichen schultern wie vor Weihnachten^^  und da drauf hab ich die aldor dings genommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


aber gut dir zu liebe werd ich das mal machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> naja
> 
> ...



Madagaskar 2 ist einfach hammer geil find ich ^.^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

Mebo schrieb:


> naja das sind ja so die üblichen dinge ich dachte mehr an etwas farmen ? kennt ihr da etwas..ja hab nen 80schurke ich mag questen irgendwie nich und meine berufe müsste ich auch erst pushen ^^und dazu habe ich grade auch nich so ein bock...sowas mach ich wenn ich lust drauf habe^^




wie willst du was farmen ohne berufe??

du kannst eventuel die Pets farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Mebo schrieb:


> naja das sind ja so die üblichen dinge ich dachte mehr an etwas farmen ? kennt ihr da etwas..ja hab nen 80schurke ich mag questen irgendwie nich und meine berufe müsste ich auch erst pushen ^^und dazu habe ich grade auch nich so ein bock...sowas mach ich wenn ich lust drauf habe^^



etwas bestimmtes fällt mir da nicht ein. Die preise für das Aoenenzeug sind ziemlich weit unten. Da blieben dann noch Pets farmen, aber das ist wirklich langwierig und nervtötend.


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Madagaskar 2 ist einfach hammer geil find ich ^.^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pingus > rest


----------



## Mebo (20. Mai 2009)

ja die filme sind echt klasse kann man gut lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die pingus sind wirklich genial haha


----------



## Karcharoth (20. Mai 2009)

Mebo schrieb:


> naja das sind ja so die üblichen dinge ich dachte mehr an etwas farmen ? kennt ihr da etwas..ja hab nen 80schurke ich mag questen irgendwie nich und meine berufe müsste ich auch erst pushen ^^und dazu habe ich grade auch nich so ein bock...sowas mach ich wenn ich lust drauf habe^^




Ähhhm... Du magst Questen nicht, Berufe müsstest du auch erst pushen und kein Bock drauf...... Da wirds dann aber eng für dich weil viel bleibt da nicht mehr übrig um Gold zu machen


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja habe immernoch die gleichen schultern wie vor Weihnachten^^  und da drauf hab ich die aldor dings genommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




XD

na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tahlisa (20. Mai 2009)

Mebo schrieb:


> naja das sind ja so die üblichen dinge ich dachte mehr an etwas farmen ? kennt ihr da etwas..ja hab nen 80schurke ich mag questen irgendwie nich und meine berufe müsste ich auch erst pushen ^^und dazu habe ich grade auch nich so ein bock...sowas mach ich wenn ich lust drauf habe^^




Wozu hast du denn eigl Bock???

Dann musst du zu Ebay gehn wenn du grad auf nix lust hast oder halt /delete/wow


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> XD
> 
> na dann
> 
> ...




kannst mich ja seelisch unterstützen und motivieren in der schwierigen zeit die ich da durchmachen werde^^


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Mebo schrieb:


> ja die filme sind echt klasse kann man gut lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja vorallem, die Pingus
die sind unglaublich gescheit und verdammt gut
machen auch ne so gute Figur XD
dann auch noch die Affen:
Pingu: Ich kann hier nicht weg, die Gewerkschafft verlangt Mutterschafftstag ( xD ) -Hey wartet mal, ihr seid doch männchen!!
...
diese Szene find ich sooo geil, fiel vor lachen vom Stuhl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karcharoth (20. Mai 2009)

5000 g 26 euronen. Aber das dann auch unterste Schublade .


----------



## Mebo (20. Mai 2009)

ich geb doch nich mein geld dafür aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich weiß das es eigendlich ziemlich dumm is das ich darauf nich so lust habe ^^
hab jetzt schon die täuschungskugel gefarmt aber die is auch nich mehr das wert was sie mal war^^


----------



## tahlisa (20. Mai 2009)

Karcharoth schrieb:


> 5000 g 26 euronen. Aber das dann auch unterste Schublade .




Für mich kommt es auch net in Frage aber wenn du so Bocklos bist tja.......


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

wtf bin mit meinem Krieger Wohlwollen

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=Natsumee

aber auch nur durch die verbesserte rufdings lol

man kriegt ja bei Thorim am anfang so voll viel ruf und als menshc bist dann schon fast instant freundlich als nicht mensch nur neutral lol^^


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

mal was anderes
Zitate:

Der Mage: Was ist wenn jemand den boss jetzt pullt

Der Tank: Dann solten wir laufen

Der Mage: okay LAUFT LAUFT LAUFT
- Dialog Bollwerk hero


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

tahlisa schrieb:


> Für mich kommt es auch net in Frage aber wenn du so Bocklos bist tja.......




ich bin auch net wirklich der farmer


@Mebo

skill doch nen beruf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kräuterkunde alchie oder so^^ geht gut ab um geld zu verdienen


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

re ^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> re ^^



wb wb


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Letztens in Arkatraz hero. Tank pullt ständig, bleibt in der Tür stehen und zieht noch mehr mobs auf sich:

Y: Alter das ist jez der 5. Wipe wegen diesen unsichtbaren mobs...Sag mal siehst du die da nich oder was?

Tank: ...wat? lies dir das nochmal bitte durch xD


----------



## Mebo (20. Mai 2009)

ich poste auch mal mein char hehe

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...anis&n=Siju

ja ich denke mir bleibt nix anderes übrig ^^ hab ja BB


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

danke pingu ... dann bin ich jetzt auch aufgeklärt... fand madagaskar und happy feets auch gut ^^


----------



## Karcharoth (20. Mai 2009)

Joa was anderes.

Weis nicht ob ihrs kennt. Postet mal folgenden text in Handelschannel:

/aquit und /gquit sitzen aufm Baum. /aquit fällt runter. Wer sitzt noch aufm Baum?


----------



## Mebo (20. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Letztens in Arkatraz hero. Tank pullt ständig, bleibt in der Tür stehen und zieht noch mehr mobs auf sich:
> 
> Y: Alter das ist jez der 5. Wipe wegen diesen unsichtbaren mobs...Sag mal siehst du die da nich oder was?
> 
> Tank: ...wat? lies dir das nochmal bitte durch xD




hahaha sowas wäre auch von mir gekommen ^^


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich mal in einem Laden ausgeholfen..
Stand an der Kasse und war in Gedanken..

Kunde: Wie viel Kostet das hier?

Ich: 4 Gold.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Letztens im Deutschunterricht..

Lehrerin: So.. Was war nun der erste Punkt unserer Erörterung?
Schüler: Die Schüler erhalten mehr Erfahrung..
Lehrerin: Achja stimmt.. und irgend wann dann..
Ich unterbreche.. (habe nur halb zu gehört): LVL UP!


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

*hust* suchti ^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

Karcharoth schrieb:


> Joa was anderes.
> 
> Weis nicht ob ihrs kennt. Postet mal folgenden text in Handelschannel:
> 
> /aquit und /gquit sitzen aufm Baum. /aquit fällt runter. Wer sitzt noch aufm Baum?



jo kenn ich

oben bleibt /gquit:p


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> *hust* suchti ^^



wie wer wo was?^^

hab gester mit meinem twink in naxx 25er random 3 t7.5 teile geholt und noch ne handschuhe ^^

war geil^^


----------



## Mebo (20. Mai 2009)

wenn das wirklich ein depp macht fress ich nen besen das mach ich nacher mal mitn twink ^^


----------



## Karcharoth (20. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jo kenn ich
> 
> oben bleibt /gquit:p



und aufeinmal werden alle schlauen antworter aus der gilde gekickt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mebo (20. Mai 2009)

leute wieso habe ich in obsi 10/25er nie glück ? es ist noch NIE etwas für mich gefallen ey könnte immer aufn baum springen vor wut^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

Karcharoth schrieb:


> und aufeinmal werden alle schlauen antworter aus der gilde gekickt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja /gquit kennen eigentlich viele?^^


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> jo kenn ich
> 
> oben bleibt /gquit:p



das poste ich sicherlich nicht^^


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

lol ... Das TODESSCHAF
und der comic auf den film zurückführend 
Das Todesschaf2
comic 329


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Mebo schrieb:


> leute wieso habe ich in obsi 10/25er nie glück ? es ist noch NIE etwas für mich gefallen ey könnte immer aufn baum springen vor wut^^



weil da zu 95% eh nur kacke droppt^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> das poste ich sicherlich nicht^^



musst ja auch net ^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> weil da zu 95% eh nur kacke droppt^^




und wenig dropt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

darauf falln noch leute rein? ^^


----------



## Karcharoth (20. Mai 2009)

Darauf kommts nich an glaub ich. Wenn mans liest denkt man halt "Ha, ich bin schneller" ohne groß zu überlegen.
Is mir auch schon passiert. Einer postet im handel "Tausche 100g gegen 200g" Was soll ich sagen. Ich war der schnellste und habs auch erst dann geschnallt.


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Karcharoth schrieb:


> Darauf kommts nich an glaub ich. Wenn mans liest denkt man halt "Ha, ich bin schneller" ohne groß zu überlegen.
> Is mir auch schon passiert. Einer postet im handel "Tausche 100g gegen 200g" Was soll ich sagen. Ich war der schnellste und habs auch erst dann geschnallt.



ROFL


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

Bei Tauschangeboten ist es aber auch missverständlich:
Tausche Äonenleben gegen Äonenfeuer... was davon hat er was davon will er? ^^


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> darauf falln noch leute rein? ^^



es fallen auch immer noch leute auf das /afk gemeldet marko rein^^


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

wat für deppen
wobei das /afk remove makro auch echt schlau is xD


----------



## bartman223 (20. Mai 2009)

noch  1h -.-


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Weiss einer von euch wie ich die T8 sets und das Ulduar zeug in den Wowmodelviewer reinkriege?

Ich check die englischen seiten nicht. (technikn00b)


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

und dann kann ich einloggen und fahr minuten später in den moviepark... ^^


----------



## Karcharoth (20. Mai 2009)

bartman223 schrieb:


> noch  1h -.-



das glaubst du nicht wirklich, oder?


----------



## Destructix (20. Mai 2009)

bartman223 schrieb:


> noch  1h -.-



Haha.... ganz bestimmt nicht. Irgendwas klappt wieder nicht und es kommen noch ein paar Stunden dazu.


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Karcharoth schrieb:


> das glaubst du nicht wirklich, oder?



doch gehe ich mal noch von aus. war ja nicht son riesen akt der patch jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wer weiss...vielleicht dauerts noch länger und ich krieg hier tatsächlich alles sauber bis die server laufen oO


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

Never play on patch day...
btw als ablenkung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich spiel auch pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

Karcharoth schrieb:


> das glaubst du nicht wirklich, oder?



wurden nicht um 2 stunden verlängert?


----------



## Kasska (20. Mai 2009)

also wenn die das jetzt auch noch bei solchen mini patches schaffen x)^^

Mfg: Kâsska  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wurden nicht um 2 stunden verlängert?



bislang noch nicht. gerade extra nachgeguckt XD


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> Never play on patch day...
> btw als ablenkung
> ich spiel auch pala
> 
> ...




wtf

wie geil lol^^


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

ERSTE SERVER SIND ON:
Terrordar
Die Todeskrallen


----------



## bartman223 (20. Mai 2009)

wird schon gehen ^^
ging voriges mal auch beim patch .. 
is ja kein großer patch


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> bislang noch nicht. gerade extra nachgeguckt XD




ich weiss wollte euch Angst machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hey coco brav sauber machen und nix da mit wow spielen maimai


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> Never play on patch day...
> btw als ablenkung
> 
> 
> ...



Original mein gesicht in der Arena......ich habs aufgegeben :/


----------



## bartman223 (20. Mai 2009)

PAAR SERVER ON ;D


niiiiiiiiicht


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich weiss wollte euch Angst machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mach ich ja nebenbei gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausserdem noch tasche packen. morgen fahren wir übers WE weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

faker... ^^
wer von euch hat bis sonntag frei? ^^


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

von wegen palas sind imbas
seich
gester war ich mit priesterin arathi
mit 302 abhärtung
23 geschlagene minuten lang hackte ein vergelter pala auf mir herum und schaffte es einfach nicht, mich zu killen!!! XD
vor lachen konnte ich nicht richtig spielen, weil es einfach zu geil war
und ohne abhärtung bin ich 1 hit -_-"


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> faker... ^^
> wer von euch hat bis sonntag frei? ^^



ich


----------



## j4ckass (20. Mai 2009)

Weiß wer ob jetzt der neue Patch heute kommt oder war das nur ein Gerücht?


----------



## bartman223 (20. Mai 2009)

da sind keine on distriction ;D


----------



## bartman223 (20. Mai 2009)

j4ckass schrieb:


> Weiß wer ob jetzt der neue Patch heute kommt oder war das nur ein Gerücht?


oO mach dein wow an dann siehst dus lol ;D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

im bg gibts auch manchmal echt komische leute die wohl immer nur einfach irgendwelche knöppe hämmern ohne plan zu haben^^

Aber in Arena frisst mich jedes mal irgendein melee auf. schurke, pala etc. -.^

dafür hab ich wohl zuwenig skill. Und was noch schlimmer ist, mein damaliger Teammate noch weniger oO


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> faker... ^^
> wer von euch hat bis sonntag frei? ^^



Ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mebo (20. Mai 2009)

bartman223 schrieb:


> PAAR SERVER ON ;D
> 
> 
> niiiiiiiiicht




hahaha borat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...hab auch frei ab heute hihihihihi

wisst ihr was mir immer wieder auffällt ? entweder bin ich Mittwochs immer krank oder habe urlaub !!! ich glaube da will mich einer oben im himmel nen bisschen 
verarschen ^^


----------



## bartman223 (20. Mai 2009)

Borat FTW !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasska (20. Mai 2009)

Der konnte nimmer weil er so sehr über deine rechtschreibung lachte....
rechtschreibung trifft kritisch mit 30000! =o 
Cheater... =O

nene wayne aber nen paar sachen wurden schon extrem komisch geschrieben^^ @ heydu^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

> da sind keine on distriction ;D


sag bloß ^^

zum arenaphänomen... im bg 5 leute auf mir ... easy
in der arena... ein guter schurke ... doh!


----------



## bartman223 (20. Mai 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> sag bloß ^^
> 
> zum arenaphänomen... im bg 5 leute auf mir ... easy
> in der arena... ein guter schurke ... doh!



:-D

Aber die kommen um 11 ich wette 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich net muss freitag arbeiten -.-


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> sag bloß ^^
> 
> zum arenaphänomen... im bg 5 leute auf mir ... easy
> in der arena... ein guter schurke ... doh!



seh ich auch so und das regt mich auf :/


----------



## j4ckass (20. Mai 2009)

bartman223 schrieb:


> oO mach dein wow an dann siehst dus lol ;D
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn ich das könnte hätte ichs längst getan.
Aber auf Grund deiner Antwort nehm ich mal an, es wird gepatched. Oder sinds nur Serverwartungen?

Ich will nur wissen ob ich mich heute Abend auf einen Nerf einstellen muss oder nict.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

harr harr ^^


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

80iger Jäger im TeamSpeak, (brüllend) nachdem er zumgut 7ten mal einen Wipe verursachte:
&#8222;Woher soll ich wissen wie man diesen scheiss Jäger spielt. Ich spiele erst seit zwei Tagen!&#8220; Wir haben uns weggeworfen vor Lachen&#8230;
- Mir, ein paar Freunden sowie 3 Randoms


----------



## bartman223 (20. Mai 2009)

j4ckass schrieb:


> Wenn ich das könnte hätte ichs längst getan.
> Aber auf Grund deiner Antwort nehm ich mal an, es wird gepatched. Oder sinds nur Serverwartungen?
> 
> Ich will nur wissen ob ich mich heute Abend auf einen Nerf einstellen muss oder nict.
> ...


ja nen 5min patch :-)


----------



## nadel (20. Mai 2009)

also es ist  ein patch drinn hab den schon gedownloadet


----------



## Slavery (20. Mai 2009)

Coco du bist böse, sag mal Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gintaar (20. Mai 2009)

Hier ist dein Nerf:

Wintergrasp Temporarily Disabled

We have shut off Wintergrasp on all realms while we investigate an issue which caused the games to reset prematurely. Thank you for your patience, and we will re-activate Wintergrasp once the issue has been resolved.

In Game fixes Nerfs etc.
05/19
Innervate now properly restores the correct amount of mana to Shapeshifted targets that do not have a mana bar active.

Thrust and Shield-Break attacks in the Argent Tournament are correctly being mitigated by the number of Defends that are active on the target.

The Supercharged ability on Storm Tempered Keepers near Auriaya will no longer increase the damage of Storm Wave.

Some of the trash mob packs have been removed in the areas leading to Ignis the Furnace Master and Freya.

In the tunnel leading to Mimiron, the Clockwork Sapper’s Ice Turret's ability, Ice Nova, now does considerably less damage in both difficulty modes.

In the Antechamber leading to the Assembly of Iron, the Rune Etched Sentry's ability, Flaming Rune, does considerably less damage over time in both difficulty modes.

The Molten Colossus near Ignis the Furnace Master will no longer cast Unquenchable Flames.

Chamber Overseer's Staggering Roar does consider.

Some issues were fixed and Algalon the Observer should now properly reset every time a raid wipes.

The hit point increasing hard mode ability for XT-002 Deconstructor has been reduced to 50% in the 10 player Normal setting, and 60% in the 25 player Heroic setting. The corresponding damage increase for XT-002 has also been reduced to 15%. Life Sparks also have half of their previous hit point values.

The engineering boot enchant, Nitro Boosts, will no longer be usable in rated or skirmish arena matches.

The duration of Kologarn's Crunch Armor effect has been greatly reduced in normal difficulty. This change negates the explicit need to tank swap Kologarn.

Thorim's Chain Lightning will no longer affect more than 8 targets in normal and heroic difficulty.

General Vezax now does 10% less melee damage in normal difficulty.

Quelle: MMO-Champion


----------



## tahlisa (20. Mai 2009)

Slavery schrieb:


> Coco du bist böse, sag mal Hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Armes Töff Töff


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Slavery schrieb:


> Coco du bist böse, sag mal Hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/winken

Huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (20. Mai 2009)

50min noch *countdown*


----------



## Slavery (20. Mai 2009)

tahlisa schrieb:


> Armes Töff Töff



Jaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

Kurzspiel ^^
texas chainsaw massaker 
ich bin leatherface ^^


----------



## Slavery (20. Mai 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> /winken
> 
> Huhu
> 
> ...



Schön dass man von dir auch mal wieder was liest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (20. Mai 2009)

Ha der Suchtverein trifft sich wie immer jeden Mittwoch morgen hier.

Sind noch Therapieplätze frei oder muss man sich erst anmelden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

> 50min noch *countdown*


It's the final Countdown!


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

bei uns is jeder willkommen ^^
hab mich hier auch nur reingeschmuggelt


----------



## bartman223 (20. Mai 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> Kurzspiel ^^
> texas chainsaw massaker
> ich bin leatherface ^^


geilster film ;D


----------



## tahlisa (20. Mai 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Ha der Suchtverein trifft sich wie immer jeden Mittwoch morgen hier.
> 
> Sind noch Therapieplätze frei oder muss man sich erst anmelden?
> 
> ...




6 mon wartezeit


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Ha der Suchtverein trifft sich wie immer jeden Mittwoch morgen hier.
> 
> Sind noch Therapieplätze frei oder muss man sich erst anmelden?
> 
> ...




ist noch eins freu gogo du brauchst dringend einen platz


----------



## Slavery (20. Mai 2009)

tahlisa schrieb:


> 6 mon wartezeit






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

wo hol ich mir denn jetzt mal nen ava?


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Slavery schrieb:


> Schön dass man von dir auch mal wieder was liest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich bin recht selten hier...das stimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mittwochs ist immer putztag und ausschlafen meistens. Heute konnte ich schon um 6:30 uhr nicht mehr schlafen und rödel hier halt rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Auszug aus einem Kampflog

Intelligenz trifft Dêela(name geändert) kritisch
Wiederstanden 

------------------------------------
Neuerdings im /1 Orgrimmar
Spieler A: "*böses Wort* wie mir diese Blizzard Idioten aufn Zeiger gehn! Alles nervt, WoW ist scheisse, Warcraft3 total bescheidene Community und Starcraft läuft auf mein System nid und das intressiert die nedmal!"
SpielerB: "Dann solltest du aufhören Blizzard Spiele zu spielen!"
SpielerA: "Mach ich auch, kannst Gift drauf nehm!"
SpielerC: "Und mit was gleichste dein Zeitüberschuss dann aus?"
SpielerA: "Ich denke ich warte auf Diablo3 und werd des anfangen."

Konnte mir ein Schmunzeln nicht verkneifen :-)
- ein verärgerter Zocker 

-------------------------------------
Lvl 71 Krieger (ich^^) im Fjord auf dem Weg zu seiner Leiche, neben mir ein Druide auch in Geistergestalt.

Ich: "Na, auch von dem blöden Eliteriesen umgehauen worden?"
Er: "Nein.....gerade von ner Klippe gesprungen und erst dann gemerkt, dass ich mit lvl71 keine Fluggestalt nutzen kann."

---------------------------------------
Es gibt Frauen..und es gibt Succubi. Der Unterschied ist, das Eine sind herzlose, bösartige Dämonen deren einziges Lebensziel darin besteht Männern jegliche Lebenskraft und Willen auszusaugen und dann ihre Seelen zu verschlingen... während ein Succubus ein Geschöpf aus der christlichen Mythologie ist.


----------



## Slavery (20. Mai 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich bin recht selten hier...das stimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja is schon lange her...ca. Seite 300-1500 da warst noch aktiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

> Es gibt Frauen..und es gibt Succubi. Der Unterschied ist, das Eine sind herzlose, bösartige Dämonen deren einziges Lebensziel darin besteht Männern jegliche Lebenskraft und Willen auszusaugen und dann ihre Seelen zu verschlingen... während ein Succubus ein Geschöpf aus der christlichen Mythologie ist.


kenn ich & find ich gut ^^


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Mage: "Stellt euch bitte mal vor wie das aussieht, wenn hier einer im Raid mit Lenkrad davor sitzt *rofl* 
xxx: wahrscheinlich ... *taunt* ---> Linkskurve, *Rüstung zerreißen* ---> Rechtskurve, *Wirbeln* ---> *dreh* *dreh* *dreh*... "
Mage: "... *Anschlag* o.O tot"
- einem Mage aus meiner alten Raidgilde zu 60er Zeiten in BWL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naliah (20. Mai 2009)

Es gibt Frauen..und es gibt Succubi. Der Unterschied ist, das Eine sind herzlose, bösartige Dämonen deren einziges Lebensziel darin besteht Männern jegliche Lebenskraft und Willen auszusaugen und dann ihre Seelen zu verschlingen... während ein Succubus ein Geschöpf aus der christlichen Mythologie ist.
[/quote]


hehe zu geil


----------



## Slavery (20. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Es gibt Frauen..und es gibt Succubi. Der Unterschied ist, das Eine sind herzlose, bösartige Dämonen deren einziges Lebensziel darin besteht Männern jegliche Lebenskraft und Willen auszusaugen und dann ihre Seelen zu verschlingen... während ein Succubus ein Geschöpf aus der christlichen Mythologie ist.




Tihihihiihihiiiii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giorgo (20. Mai 2009)

ey wieso kann ich mich nicht einloggen? xD


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> wo hol ich mir denn jetzt mal nen ava?




musst oben recht unter Einstellung gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

auf meinem server gibts tankpala der soll angeblich mit lenkrad zocken ^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

Giorgo schrieb:


> ey wieso kann ich mich nicht einloggen? xD



wo einloggen?


----------



## Slavery (20. Mai 2009)

Tach Natsu!


----------



## Naliah (20. Mai 2009)

Giorgo schrieb:


> ey wieso kann ich mich nicht einloggen? xD




weil ein patch aufgespielt wird Oo


----------



## Mebo (20. Mai 2009)

ALSO laut der seite bin ich Jason Vorhees hehehehehe GRRRRRRRRRRRRRr


----------



## bartman223 (20. Mai 2009)

40min !


----------



## Orbia (20. Mai 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> Kurzspiel ^^
> texas chainsaw massaker
> ich bin leatherface ^^



ich bin ash aus "armee der finsternis" >.<


----------



## bartman223 (20. Mai 2009)

englische server sind online !


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

> musst oben recht unter Einstellung gehen tongue.gif


meinte das bild...^^


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Priester im Gildenchannel:
"Kann mir ein Jäger *einlullender Schuss* beibringen?"
Einge warum tauchen im G-Chan auf...
"Ich muss den Wut Effekt von meiner Frau runter machen, ich hab wieder vergessen meine Pizza nach 10 Minuten ausm Ofen zu holen..."
- Ein hilfesuchender Ehemann mit Frau in Enrage


----------



## Mebo (20. Mai 2009)

hmm dann bin ich hier der kranke psycho JASON ? hahaha^^


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ja is schon lange her...ca. Seite 300-1500 da warst noch aktiv
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da war ich auch noch arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

> ey wieso kann ich mich nicht einloggen? xD


immer die leute die nicht lesen bzw zusammenhänge erfassen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giorgo (20. Mai 2009)

Naliah schrieb:


> weil ein patch aufgespielt wird Oo



was fürn patch? ich mein wow, nicht dein windows 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

lol


----------



## Slavery (20. Mai 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> da war ich auch noch arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hach, das waren noch Zeiten *schwärm* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da war Mittwochs Ruhetag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Giorgo schrieb:


> was fürn patch? ich mein wow, nicht dein windows
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



manche verstehen es nie....


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> meinte das bild...^^




ja meine ich doch gehst unter Eisntellung dann irgendwas wegen Avatar und sio


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hach, das waren noch Zeiten *schwärm*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo...da gabs ende des monats noch gehalt -.-


----------



## Giorgo (20. Mai 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> manche verstehen es nie....



denk ich mir auch gerade, ich kann mich hier nicht einloggen und andere reden über ihre windows patches usw...
also was nun?


----------



## Daretina (20. Mai 2009)

*gähn* kaffee schlürf

Morgen :]


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Giorgo schrieb:


> denk ich mir auch gerade, ich kann mich hier nicht einloggen und andere reden über ihre windows patches usw...
> also was nun?



wow wird gerade gepatcht....und genau darüber reden wir!

btw. Wartungsarbeiten bis 12 Uhr verlänger^^


----------



## pixeljedi (20. Mai 2009)

moin
*kaffeehol*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

*VERWIRRUNG!*


----------



## Slavery (20. Mai 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> jo...da gabs ende des monats noch gehalt -.-



Arme Coco, ich glaub ich kann mich noch an die ganze Geschichte mit deinem Job erinnern...mit deinem doofen Chef ne?


----------



## Orbia (20. Mai 2009)

server vorraussichtlich bis 12.00 down ... letzte aktualisierung 10.30 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: war ich bissl zu langsam ^^


----------



## bartman223 (20. Mai 2009)

ach shice bis 12


----------



## X-Zero (20. Mai 2009)

Moin moin Hallo Buffed-Fans....


Na aus welcher bekannten Sendung ist dieses leicht abgeänderte Zitat??


----------



## Daretina (20. Mai 2009)

- ^^


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

xp
ihr seid alle doof



Spoiler



und wer das liest, ist ganz sicher doof! x(


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> btw. Wartungsarbeiten bis 12 Uhr verlänger^^




HAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja hallo slave


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

+-*/


----------



## Lonesmage (20. Mai 2009)

die ersten server (englischsprachig) sind schon wieder da, gleichzeitig aber der hinweis, dass die wartung bis 12 uhr verlängert wird... wie passt das denn zusammen!?


----------



## Winara (20. Mai 2009)

Moin

Tädää:

bis 12.00 Uhr Wartungsarbeiten


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Slavery schrieb:


> Arme Coco, ich glaub ich kann mich noch an die ganze Geschichte mit deinem Job erinnern...mit deinem doofen Chef ne?



richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bislang auch noch nix neues am start /weinen


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> xp
> ihr seid alle doof
> 
> 
> ...




haha ich bin doofer als alli andere muahaha


----------



## bartman223 (20. Mai 2009)

ich spiel jetz aufm englishn xD


----------



## wronny (20. Mai 2009)

Morgen zusammen ;-)


Die Wartungsarbeiten gehen noch bis um 12:00 MESZ.
Steht zumindest so bei mir im Client.

"Zuletzt aktualisiert 10:30 MESZ"


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> haha ich bin doofer als alli andere muahaha



>.< lol


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In Farbe und bunt!


----------



## Giorgo (20. Mai 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> wow wird gerade gepatcht....und genau darüber reden wir!
> 
> btw. Wartungsarbeiten bis 12 Uhr verlänger^^




ach wow wird gepatch, naja weiter oben patchte jemand sein windows, komisch...
aber was hat das mit dem zu tun das ich nicht rein komme?

btw. wer kann mir helfen? (wohl niemand hier)


//Edit:



.Côco schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




immer nur mittwochs, echt das langweilt langsam xD


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Giorgo schrieb:


> ach wow wird gepatch, naja weiter oben patchte jemand sein windows, komisch...
> aber was hat das mit dem zu tun das ich nicht rein komme?
> 
> btw. wer kann mir helfen? (wohl niemand hier)



ich raff immer noch nicht wo du reinwillst oO


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

ur brain... denk mal nach ^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

Lonesmage schrieb:


> die ersten server (englischsprachig) sind schon wieder da, gleichzeitig aber der hinweis, dass die wartung bis 12 uhr verlängert wird... wie passt das denn zusammen!?




die die server gleich wieder down gehen?


----------



## X-Zero (20. Mai 2009)

Das macht nichts, wenn die Wartungsarbeiten bis 12 gehen, ich hab nen Lichtaccount(zu ehren Nostradamus) ich komme auch jetzt schon rein....
Ähmm gleich mal probieren^^


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

X-Zero schrieb:


> Das macht nichts, wenn die Wartungsarbeiten bis 12 gehen, ich hab nen Lichtaccount(zu ehren Nostradamus) ich komme auch jetzt schon rein....
> Ähmm gleich mal probieren^^



hiess der gute nicht Damokles? ^^


----------



## Distriction (20. Mai 2009)

wattefack... glaub ich verabschied mich mal... das werden mir zuviele neue leute ;D
**nen bye in die runde werf**


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ui wie schön 

aber deine grafik einstellung ist net so hoch ?^^


----------



## Hexenfluch (20. Mai 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOO ich will spielen immer wen ich schulfrei oder krank bin sind die sever down


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

Distriction schrieb:


> wattefack... glaub ich verabschied mich mal... das werden mir zuviele neue leute ;D
> **nen bye in die runde werf**



Feigling!!!!


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ui wie schön
> 
> aber deine grafik einstellung ist net so hoch ?^^



im moment nicht. er hat mir nach dem patchen irgendwas erzählt das die videoeinstellungen zurückgesetzt wurden erzählt....muss ich nachher mal schaun.

Ausserdem ist das bild kleiner gemacht und runtergedreht wegen grösse zum uploaden^^


----------



## Giorgo (20. Mai 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> ich raff immer noch nicht wo du reinwillst oO




ach leute lasst mir mein spass, mir ist schon klar das die 3.1.2 patchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich wollt mal ein wenig auf DAU machen wie viele andere es auch tag täglich machen dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





eins ist klar, so vergeht die zeit schnell...


btw. wer mein ersten post richtig gelesen hätte der würde auch das smilie entdecken und zuordnen können xD
btw2. hmm rein wollen will ich schon bei einigen dinger...


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha, trifft mich nicht hart
weil ich sowieso arbeite ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


muahaha


----------



## Lonesmage (20. Mai 2009)

diesen zusätzlichen rand um das hinweisfenster hab ich seit dem patch auch... und die meldung dass sich meine grafikeinstellungen geändert haben kam, obwohl die immer noch auf ultra sind...


----------



## Daretina (20. Mai 2009)

*ne kanne kaffee in die runde stell*
so einen kaffee noch und dann wohnung machen xD 

ich finds gut das man mittwochs net von wow abgelenkt wird ^^


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

SpielerA: Ohne Gnome und Zwerge hätten wir einige Probleme weniger
SpielerB: Aber dafür gäbs keine gescheiten Biersorten mehr
SpielerC (Sielt einen Gnom): Ja, die intelligenten Völker sind nur eure Bremse auf dem Weg zur Selbstzerstörung
aber trotzdem macht ihr Fortschritte

----------------------------------

Letztens in Raid

Spieler 1: Mein Sohn muss jetzt ins Bett!
Raidleiter: Dann warten wir so lange.
Spieler 1: Aber mein Sohn darf jetzt nicht mehr pc spielen! 

----------------------------------

ral, Randomgruppe - wie immer

Alle waren fleißig am Mobs verdreschen, da fängt der Hunter an, den /p Channel zuzuspammen...

Er: *wie ald?*
Ich: *hää?*
Er: *wie ald! bin baur un such frau.. hab 30 schweine 20 küe, 3 tregger und einen mähdrescher!*


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Lonesmage schrieb:


> diesen zusätzlichen rand um das hinweisfenster hab ich seit dem patch auch... und die meldung dass sich meine grafikeinstellungen geändert haben kam, obwohl die immer noch auf ultra sind...



kA ich hab noch nicht nachgeschaut wie gesagt. Aber sieht eingentlich normal aus alles....

Aber is mir wurst wenn eh nix online ist. Ich geh mal ebend Spülmaschine raiden....brb


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

Giorgo schrieb:


> btw2. hmm rein wollen will ich schon bei einigen dinger wie Flaschen




fixed


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> kA ich hab noch nicht nachgeschaut wie gesagt. Aber sieht eingentlich normal aus alles....
> 
> Aber is mir wurst wenn eh nix online ist. Ich geh mal ebend Spülmaschine raiden....brb



gute drops^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> *ne kanne kaffee in die runde stell*
> so einen kaffee noch und dann wohnung machen xD
> 
> ich finds gut das man mittwochs net von wow abgelenkt wird ^^




hey hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kommst bisschen spät  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (20. Mai 2009)

französische server on^^


----------



## Daretina (20. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hey hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




für Kaffee ist es NIE zu spät !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Eine Blondine macht Urlaub in Österreich. Sie sitzt in einem kleinen Kaffeehaus und ist ganz in die Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung vertieft. Da setzt sich ein Österreicher neben sie und spricht sie an: "Du, die Fronkfuarta les i ned. I les netta die Kronenzeidung. Mit da fronkfurta wisch i ma an Oarsch ob."
Die Blondine liest unbeeindruckt weiter und zeigt nicht die geringste Reaktion. Der Österreicher ist durch dieses Verhalten etwas verunsichert, startet aber einen zweiten Versuch. Wieder mit 'Du' und etwas energischer spricht er erneut die Blondine an: "Du, die Fronkfuarta les i ned. I les netta die Kronenzeidung. Mit da fronkfurta wisch i ma an Oarsch ob."
Die Blondine hebt ihren Blick, schaut den Österreicher von oben bis unten an und antwortet ganz ruhig: "Ja, da wundert es mich nicht, wenn Sie am Arsch schlauer als im Kopf sind."


----------



## wronny (20. Mai 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> für Kaffee ist es NIE zu spät !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und nie zu früh


----------



## Slavery (20. Mai 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das wird schon wieder Coco!


----------



## Soramac (20. Mai 2009)

chillt Leute ^^


----------



## Giorgo (20. Mai 2009)

loggt euch mal in aggramar als drainei, glaube pro sek werden 20 neue chars erstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hinter jeder ecke duelle...


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (20. Mai 2009)

löööööööööööööööl 

Dampfwalze: Der kritische Trefferbonus wurde von 100% auf 25% gesenkt.

Das Talent ist ja auch so imba und wird ja auch so oft eingesetzt.

Ach ich muss immer wieder schmunzeln bei den Krieger änderungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja zum glück gibts nie viel zu lesen in den Patchnotes was den Krieger betrifft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw ich will die 10% dmg was mir Blizzard geklaut hat wieder haben.Schließlich bezahl ich jeden Monat gebühren und die sind nicht 10% weniger geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Der liebe Gott ist seit sieben Tagen nicht mehr gesehen worden. Am achten Tag findet ihn der heilige Petrus und fragt: "Wo warst du denn die ganze letzte Woche?"
Gott zeigt durch die Wolken nach unten und sagt stolz: "Schau mal, was ich gemacht habe!"
Petrus guckt und fragt: "Und was soll das sein?"
Gott antwortet: "Es ist ein Planet und ich habe Leben darauf gesetzt. Ich werde ihn Erde nennen und es wird eine Stelle des Gleichgewichts sein."
"Gleichgewicht?", fragt Petrus.
Gott erklärt sein Werk, während er zu unterschiedlichen Stellen auf der Erde zeigt: "Dort ist ein Kontinent mit überwiegend weissen Menschen und hier mit überwiegend Schwarzen. Ich habe Lebewesen geschaffen, die vornehmlich entweder im Wasser, auf der Erde oder über der Erde leben. Manche Länder sind sehr warm und trocken, andere mit dickem Eis bedeckt. Fruchtbare Böden gibt es dort und unfruchtbare Böden hier."
Petrus ist von Gottes Arbeit sehr beeindruckt. Er guckt sich die Erde genauer an und fragt: "Und was ist das?"
"Das", sagt Gott, "ist die Schweiz. Die schönste Stelle auf der ganzen Erde. Dort wohnen freie, intelligente und glückliche Menschen. Sie leben in einer wunderschönen Landschaft mit traumhaften Seen, Wäldern und Bergen. Die Schweiz ist ein Land der Kultur und der Demokratie. Die Schweizer sind nicht nur schöner, sie sind auch intelligenter, geschickter, motivierter und erfindungsreicher. In einem Wort: Sie sind erfolgreicher in allem was sie tun. Darum haben die Schweizer hohe Einkommen und niedrige Steuern. Ein glückliches Land!"
Petrus ist zutiefst beeindruckt. Er fragt Gott: "Aber was ist mit dem Gleichgewicht? du hast doch gesagt, überall wird Gleichgewicht herrschen!"
"Mach dir mal keine Sorgen", sagt Gott beschwichtigend, "gleich nebenan ist Deutschland."

hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. Mai 2009)

In der Arena schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mebo (20. Mai 2009)

@Soramac alta deine stöhn ip seite is ja sooooo behindert^^ da fragt man wie leute auf solche dinge kommen ^^


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Ein Fremder wird im Flugzeug neben ein kleines Mädchen gesetzt. Der Fremde wendet sich ihr zu und sagt: "Wollen wir ein wenig miteinander plaudern? Ich habe gehört, dass Flüge schneller vorüber gehen, wenn man sich ein bisschen unterhält."
Das kleine Mädchen, welches soeben sein Buch geöffnet hat, schliesst es langsam und sagt zu dem Fremden: "Über was möchten Sie denn gerne reden?"
"Oh, ich weiss nicht", antwortet der Fremde. "Wie wär es über Atomstrom?"
"OK", sagt sie. "Das wäre ein interessantes Thema, aber erlauben Sie mir zuerst eine Frage: Ein Pferd, eine Kuh und ein Reh essen alle dasselbe Zeug, nämlich Gras. Aber das Reh scheidet kleine Kügelchen aus, die Kuh einen flachen Fladen und das Pferd produziert Klumpen getrocknetes Gras. Warum denken Sie, ist das so?"
Der Fremde denkt darüber nach und sagt: "Nun, ich habe keine Ahnung."
Darauf antwortet das kleine Mädchen: "Fühlen Sie sich wirklich kompetent, um mit mir über Atomstrom zu reden, wenn Sie nicht einmal über Scheisse Bescheid wissen?"


----------



## Mikolomeus (20. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Eine Blondine macht Urlaub in Österreich. Sie sitzt in einem kleinen Kaffeehaus und ist ganz in die Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung vertieft. Da setzt sich ein Österreicher neben sie und spricht sie an: "Dua, die Frankfurter les I net. Lesen tu I di Kronenzeitung. Mit der Frankfurter wisch I mir den Arsch ab."
> Die Blondine liest unbeeindruckt weiter und zeigt nicht die geringste Reaktion. Der Österreicher ist durch dieses Verhalten etwas verunsichert, startet aber einen zweiten Versuch. Wieder mit 'Du' und etwas energischer spricht er erneut die Blondine an: "Dua, die Frankfurter les I net. Lesen tu I di Kronenzeitung. Mit der Frankfurter wisch I mir den Arsch ab."
> Die Blondine hebt ihren Blick, schaut den Österreicher von oben bis unten an und antwortet ganz ruhig: "Ja, da wundert es mich nicht, wenn Sie am Arsch schlauer als im Kopf sind."




Hmmm interesant... ich will dich nur darauf hinweißen das der "österreichische" teil komplett falsch geschrieben wurde ^^

Das sollte so heißen: Du, die Fronkfuarta les i ned. I les netta die Kronenzeidung. Mit da fronkfurta wisch i ma an Oarsch ob.

so ghört sich das ^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> so ghört sich das ^^




aha aha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hazm (20. Mai 2009)

Deutschland wieder online! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade ging der erste Server wieder an.


----------



## Duni (20. Mai 2009)

Der 1. deutsche Server ist oben, und zwar Vek'lor, kann sich nur noch um Stunden handeln bis Blackhand da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Im Regierungsviertel wird eine gut gekleidete Frau von einem maskierten Mann überfallen und mit einer Pistole bedroht. Der Mann: "Überfall! Gib mir dein Geld und zwar zackig!"
Die Frau ist erschrocken und reagiert empört: "Das dürfen Sie nicht machen! Ich bin Bundestagsabgeordnete!"
"Wenn das so ist", antwortet der nun sichtlich verärgerte Mann, "dann gib mir mein Geld!"


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> Hmmm interesant... ich will dich nur darauf hinweißen das der "österreichische" teil komplett falsch geschrieben wurde ^^
> 
> Das sollte so heißen: Du, die Fronkfuarta les i ned. I les netta die Kronenzeidung. Mit da fronkfurta wisch i ma an Oarsch ob.
> 
> so ghört sich das ^^


xD
vielen dank
korrigiert


----------



## Lilpsycho (20. Mai 2009)

Giorgo schrieb:


> loggt euch mal in aggramar als drainei, glaube pro sek werden 20 neue chars erstellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja soooooviele auch nicht xD zumindest grade wo ich eingeloggt war^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

hazm schrieb:


> Deutschland wieder online!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hoffentlich stirbt er wieder^^


----------



## Maerad (20. Mai 2009)

Jaja, die deutschen mal wieder - englische und franz. server stehen schon teils wieder, de is immer noch off XD


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hoffentlich stirbt er wieder^^



ne
dafür haben die zuviel Antibiotika xD

Es treffen sich zwei Ziegen. Die eine macht einen frustrierten, richtig griesgrämigen Eindruck.
"Was hast du denn?", fragt sie die andere Ziege.
"Ach, mir geht es schlecht. Ich habe überhaupt keinen Bock."


----------



## Sharwen (20. Mai 2009)

Was sagt man, wenn ein Spanner gestorben ist?
Der ist weg vom Fenster!

----------------------------

Ein Mann überlegt, wie er ein paar Tage Sonderurlaub bekommen kann. Am besten scheint es ihm, verrückt zu spielen, damit sein Chef ihn zur Erholung nach Hause schickt. Er hängt sich also im Büro an die Zimmerdecke. Da fragt ihn seine Kollegin, warum er das denn tut, und er erklärt es ihr. Wenige Minuten später kommt der Chef, sieht seinen Angestellten an der Decke hängen. "Warum hängen Sie an der Decke?"
"Ich bin eine Glühbirne!" "Sie müssen verrückt sein, gehen Sie mal für den Rest der Woche nach Hause und ruhen sich aus. Montag sehen wir dann mal weiter." Der Mann geht, die blonde Kollegin aber auch. Auf des Chefs Frage, warum sie denn auch gehe, sagt sie: "Im Dunkeln kann ich nicht arbeiten."


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> ne
> dafür haben die zuviel Antibiotika xD




ach Kaffee und so dann liegen sie wieder flach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Sharwen schrieb:


> Was sagt man, wenn ein Spanner gestorben ist?
> Der ist weg vom Fenster!
> 
> ----------------------------
> ...



lol
&#9829;


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Mai 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> *ne kanne kaffee in die runde stell*


Ich greif mal schnell zu, bevor der Thread wieder verschwindet bis nächsten Mittwoch.
Hatte mir grad selbst so ne lösliche Kaffeebrühe geköchelt - widerwärtig und verursacht Magenschmerzen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur noch sechs Stunden bis Feierabend, Urlaub für Freitag genehmigt - ein schönes Gefühl.

Mal ne Frage: nen 80er Jäger (BM von Vorteil, aber alle anderen tuns auch) grad im Forum, der bissel Ahnung hat und mir DISKRET (Arsenal-Link kommt per PM, Antwort bitte auch per PM) was beantworten könnte?


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach Kaffee und so dann liegen sie wieder flach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe

guck euch das an
[attachment=7656:idiot.jpg]
[attachment=7657riginielles.jpg]
[attachment=7658:coop.jpg]
[attachment=7659lickwinkel.jpg]


----------



## Lilpsycho (20. Mai 2009)

Grade rutschen viele deutsche server nach! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (20. Mai 2009)

jetzt müssten eigentl. alle wieder da seien.


----------



## bartman223 (20. Mai 2009)

ich habs euch gesagt punkt 11 D


----------



## Sharwen (20. Mai 2009)

Der Checker-Hacker.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

* bitchchecker (~java@euirc-a97f9137.dip.t-dialin.net) Quit (Ping timeout#)

* bitchchecker (~java@euirc-61a2169c.dip.t-dialin.net) has joined #stopHipHop

<bitchchecker> warum schmeist ihr mich raus

<bitchchecker> könnt ihr nicht normal dieskutiern

<bitchchecker> antworte mir!

<Elch> wir haben dich nicht herausgeschmissen
<Elch>  	Du hattest ein Ping timeout: * bitchchecker (~java@euirc-a97f9137.dip.t-dialin.net) Quit (Ping timeout#)

<bitchchecker> was für ping man

<bitchchecker> das timing von meinem pc ist richtig

<bitchchecker> ich hab sogar die sommerzeit drin

<bitchchecker> du hast mich gebannt

<bitchchecker> gibs zu h****n

<HopperHunter|afk> LOL

<HopperHunter|afk> scheisse bist du dumm, sommerzeit^^

<bitchchecker> alter halts maul wir HABEN JETZT SOMMERZEIT!!

<bitchchecker> seit zwei wochen schon!
<bitchchecker>  	wenn du pc startest kommt von windows eine meldung das sommerzeit eingestellt wird

<Elch> Du kennst dich ja voll mit Rechner aus.

<bitchchecker> halts maul ich hack dich
<Elch>  	ok, ich bin ja schon ruhig, nicht dass du uns zeigst was für ein toller Hacker du bist ^^

<bitchchecker> sag mir deine netzwerk nummer man dann bist du tot

<Elch> öhm die ist 129.0.0.1

<Elch> oder war es 127.0.0.1

<Elch> ja genau die war es: 127.0.0.1 Ich warte dann mal auf einen dollen Hackerangriff

<bitchchecker> in fünf minuten ist deine fest platte gelöscht

<Elch> Da habe ich jetzt aber Angst

<bitchchecker> halts maul du bist gleich weg

<bitchchecker> ich hab hier ein program da gebe ich deine ip ein und du bist tot

<bitchchecker> sag schon mal auf wieder sehen

<Elch> zu wem?

<bitchchecker> zu dir mann

<bitchchecker> buy buy

<Elch> Ich zitter schon förmlich vor einem so krassen Hack0r wie du einer bist

* bitchchecker (~java@euirc-61a2169c.dip.t-dialin.net) Quit (Ping timeout#)


Was passierte, ist klar: Der Kerl gab seine eigene IP-Adresse in sein mächtiges Hack-Programm ein und ließ damit seinen eigenen Rechner abstürzen. Somit war der Angriff auf meinen PC wohl erstmal gescheitert. Ich fing bereits an zu glauben, dass ich nun Ruhe vor weiteren Attacken habe, doch ein guter Hacker gibt bekanntlich niemals auf. Zwei Minuten später kam er wieder.


* bitchchecker (~java@euirc-b5cd558e.dip.t-dialin.net) has joined #stopHipHop

<bitchchecker> alter sei froh das mein pc abgestürzt ist sonst wärest du weg

<Metanot> lol
<Elch>  	bitchchecker: Dann versuch mich doch nochmal zu hacken... Ich habe immer noch die gleiche IP: 127.0.0.1

<bitchchecker> du bist so dumm alter

<bitchchecker> sag schon mal buy buy

<Metanot> man steck dir dein alter

<bitchchecker> buy buy elch

* bitchchecker (~java@euirc-b5cd558e.dip.t-dialin.net) Quit (Ping timeout#)


Die Stimmung war angespannt... Würde er es schaffen, nach diesen zwei misslungenen Versuchen doch noch meinen PC zum Absturz zu bringen? Ich wartete ab. Es geschah nichts. Ich war erleichtert... Sechs Minuten verstrichen, bevor er die nächste Angriffswelle vorbereitete. Als Hacker, der normalerweise ganze Rechenzentren knackt, wusste er nun auch, woran er zuvor scheiterte.


* bitchchecker (~java@euirc-9ff3c180.dip.t-dialin.net) has joined #stopHipHop

<bitchchecker> elch du h****n

<Metanot> bitchchecker wie alt bist du?

<Elch> was denn bitchchecker?

<bitchchecker> du hast eine frie wal

<bitchchecker> fire wall

<Elch> kann sein, kenn mich nicht so aus

<bitchchecker> ich bin 26

<Metanot> mit 26 so einen umgangston?

<Elch> woran hast du gemerkt, dass ich eine Firewall habe?

<Metanot> tststs das is not very gott mein fräunt
<bitchchecker>  	weil deine schwuchtel fire wall mein ausschalt signal auf mich zurück gelengt hat

<bitchchecker> sei ein mann mach die scheisse aus


Firewalls verursachen bleibende Schäden...


<Elch> cool, wußte gar nicht, dass das geht.

<bitchchecker> dan zerlegt mein virus deinen pc man

<Metanot> hackt ihr euch grad?

<Elch> ja bitchchecker versucht mich zu hacken
<Metanot>  	he bitchchecker wenn du hacker bist dann musst du auch um ne firewall rumkommen das schaff ja sogar ich

<bitchchecker> ja man ich hack den elch aber der pisser hat eine fire wall der

<Metanot> welche firewall hast du denn?

<bitchchecker> wie ein mädchen
<Metanot>  	firewall is normal da muss man als normaler hacker doch schon dran vorbeikommen...du mädchen^^

<He>  	Bitch gib dir lieber nen jackson und chill du laesst dich provozieren und lieferst den kleinen pupertierenden Maedchen immer wieder neuen stoff

<bitchchecker> mach fire wall aus dann schick ich dir einen virus ficker

<Elch> Nöö

<Metanot> he bitchchecker warum ausmachen schalt doch du sie aus!!!!!!!!!!!

<bitchchecker> hast schiss
<bitchchecker>  	ich hab kein bock so zu hacken wenn der wie ein mädchen sich fire wall versteckt

<bitchchecker> elch mach deine scheis wall aus!
<Metanot>  	ich wollt mal was zu dem bitchteildingviech sagen, also kennst du die definition von hacken??? wenn er die firewall ausmacht is das ne einladung und hat mit hacken rein garnichts mehr zu tun

<bitchchecker> halts maul

<Metanot> lol

<bitchchecker> meine alte oma sufrt mir fire wall
<bitchchecker>  	und ihr luschen gibt euch so cool und traut euch nicht ohne fire wall ins internet


Er bezeichnet mich als Mädchen und meint, höchstens seine Oma würde eine Firewall einsetzen. Ich weiß zwar, dass ältere Menschen deutlich klüger als die jüngeren sind, aber das lasse ich nicht auf mir beruhen. Um zu sehen, ob er wirklich ein guter Hacker ist, lüge ich und lasse alles beim Alten. Ich habe ja auch keine Firewall. Die hat nur mein Router.


<Elch>  	bitchchecker, ein Kollege hat mir gerade gezeigt wie man die Firewall ausmacht. Jetzt darfste es nochmal versuchen

<Metanot> bitchhacker kann nicht hacken

<Black[TdV]> was fürn wortspiel ^^

<bitchchecker> word man

<Elch> bitchchecker: Ich warte immer noch auf deinen Angriff

<Metanot> wie oft noch der ist kein hacker!

<bitchchecker> alter willst du einen virus

<bitchchecker> sag mir deine ip und der löscht deine fest platte
<Metanot>  	lol ne lass mal bin selber hacker und wenn man weiss wie sich hacker verhalten dann kann ich dir mit 100,00% sagen, hacker bist du nicht..^^

<Elch> 127.0.0.1

<Elch> ist doch ganz einfach

<bitchchecker> lolololol bist du dumm man bist gleich weg

<bitchchecker> und werden schon die ersten dateien gelöscht?

<Elch> mom...

<Elch> ich schau nach


Panisch starte ich den Windows-Explorer, mein Herz rast. Habe ich ihn etwa unterschätzt?


<bitchchecker> brauchst gar nicht retten schaffst du nicht h****n

<Elch> das ist aber schlecht

<bitchchecker> elch du spast deine festplatte g: ist gelöscht

<Elch> ja, da läßt sich wohl nichts machen

<bitchchecker> und in 20 sekunden ist f: weg


Ja wirklich, die Laufwerke G: und F: sind weg. Hatte ich überhaupt welche? Egal, zum Nachdenken bleibt keine Zeit, kaltes Schaudern läuft mir den Rücken hinunter. Dafür versüßt bitchchecker meine Qualen mit einem guten Musiktipp.


<bitchchecker> tupac rules

<bitchchecker> elch du h*** dein f: ist weg und e: auch


Das Laufwerk E:? Oh, meine Güte... Da sind die ganzen Spiele drauf! Die Urlaubsfotos auch! Ich sehe sofort nach. Aber es ist immer noch da. Dabei hat doch der Hacker gesagt, es sei gelöscht...?
Oder ist er gar nicht auf meinem Rechner?


<bitchchecker> und d: ist bei 45 prozent du spast lolololol

<He> wieso sagt Meta nichts mehr

<Elch> weil der gerade auf dem Boden vor lachen wohl liegt

<Black[TdV]> ^^

<bitchchecker> dein d: ist weg

<He> weiter so BITCH


Der Typ hat's echt drauf: Mein CD-Laufwerk soll etwas gelöscht haben. Bitchchecker macht also meinen betagten Diskschlucker zu einem Brenner! Aber wie schafft der das? Ich muss ihn gleich mal fragen. Einige sprechen ihm schon Mut zu. Er selbst gibt Sicherheitsratschläge, wie das Desaster auf meinen Festplatten hätte vermieden werden können.


<bitchchecker> elch man du bist so dumm gib niemals deine ip im internet

<bitchchecker> ich bin schon bei c: 30 prozent


Soll ich vielleicht endlich aufklären, dass er gar nicht meinen Rechner attackiert?


* bitchchecker (~java@euirc-9ff3c180.dip.t-dialin.net) Quit (Ping timeout#)


Zu spät... Es ist 20:22 Uhr, als wir eine letzte Botschaft von unserem Hacker unter dem Pseudonym "bitchchecker" erhalten. Es wird gemeldet, er habe ein "Ping timeout". Seitdem haben wir ihn nicht wieder gesehen... Liegt wohl an der Sommerzeit. Abschließend bleibt nur zu sagen: Was du nicht willst, dass man dir tut, das füg auch keinem and'ren zu. Denn es könnte auch dein eigener Rechner sein, den du gerade hackst - und auch deine Dateien, die du gerade löschst.


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

es sollte alles bis 12 uhr dauern!! xD

Sonderangebot!!!!
[attachment=7660:sonderangebot.jpg]


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

der is zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> es sollte alles bis 12 uhr dauern!! xD
> 
> Sonderangebot!!!!
> [attachment=7660:sonderangebot.jpg]




oO


----------



## Giorgo (20. Mai 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> der is zu geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau wie dein ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Giorgo schrieb:


> genau wie dein ava
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mowl!


----------



## Sharwen (20. Mai 2009)

Dies ist ein Auszug aus einem amerikanischem Buch 'Disorder in the Court'. Es sind Sätze die tatsächlich so vor Gericht gefallen sind, Wort für Wort, aufgenommen und veröffentlicht von Gerichtsreportern. Das ganze ist aus dem amerikanischen übersetzt:

F:  	Wann ist ihr Geburtstag?
A: 	15. Juli
F: 	Welches Jahr?
A: 	Jedes Jahr.


F: 	Diese Amnesie, betrifft sie ihr gesamtes Erinnerungsvermögen?
A: 	Ja.
F: 	Auf welche Art greift sie in ihr Erinnerungsvermögen?
A: 	Ich vergesse.
F: 	Sie vergessen. Können sie uns ein Bespiel geben von etwas das sie vergessen haben?


F: 	Wie alt ist ihr Sohn, der bei ihnen lebt?
A: 	38 oder 35, ich verwechsle das immer.
F: 	Wie lange lebt er schon bei ihnen?
A: 	45 Jahre.


F: 	Was war das erste das ihr Mann an jenem Morgen fragte als sie aufwachten?
A: 	Er sagte: "Wo bin ich Cathy?"
F: 	Warum hat sie das verärgert?
A: 	Mein Name ist Susan.


F: 	Nun Doktor, ist es nicht so, dass wenn man im Schlaf stirbt, man es erst beim aufwachen bemerkt?


F: 	Ihr jüngster Sohn, der 25-jährige, wie alt ist er?


F: 	Waren sie anwesend als das Bild von ihnen gemacht wurde?


F: 	Die Empfängnis des Kindes war also am 8. August?
A: 	Ja
F: 	Und was haben sie zu dieser Zeit gemacht?


F: 	Wie wurde ihre erste Ehe beendet?
A: 	Durch den Tod.
F: 	Und durch wessen Tod wurde sie beendet?


F: 	Können sie die Person beschreiben?
A: 	Er war etwa mittelgroß und hatte einen Bart.
F: 	War es ein Mann oder eine Frau?


F: 	Ist ihr Erscheinen hier heute morgen begründet auf der Vorladung die ich ihrem Anwalt zugesandt habe?
A: 	Nein, so ziehe ich mich an wenn ich zur Arbeit gehe.


F: 	Doktor, wie viele Autopsien haben sie an Toten vorgenommen?
A: 	Alle meine Autopsien nehme ich an Toten vor.


F: 	Alle deine Antworten müssen mündlich sein, OK? Auf welche Schule bist du gegangen?
A: 	Mündlich


F: 	Erinnern sie sich an den Zeitpunkt der Autopsie?
A: 	Die Autopsie begann gegen 8:30 Uhr.
F: 	Mr. Denningten war zu diesem Zeitpunkt Tod?
A: 	Nein, er saß auf dem Tisch und wunderte sich warum ich ihn autopsiere.



F: 	Doktor, bevor sie mit der Autopsie anfingen, haben sie da den Puls gemessen?
A: 	Nein.
F: 	Haben sie den Blutdruck gemessen?
A: 	Nein.
F: 	Haben Sie die Atmung geprüft?
A: 	Nein.
F: 	Ist es also möglich, dass der Patien noch am Leben war als sie ihn autopsierten?
A: 	Nein.
F: 	Wie können sie so sicher sein Doktor?
A: 	Weil sein Gehirn in einem Glas auf meinem Tisch stand.
F: 	Hätte der Patient trotzdem noch am Leben sein können?
A: 	Ja, es ist möglich, dass er noch am Leben war und irgendwo als Anwalt praktizierte. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Mai 2009)

Sharwen schrieb:


> Der Checker-Hacker.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Soooooo schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (20. Mai 2009)

bitchchecker war garantiert türke Oo...


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> bitchchecker war garantiert türke Oo...



der Name ist ja schon seltsam oO


----------



## .Côco (20. Mai 2009)

Naja...ich bin dann mal noch was tasche packen und verkrümel mich hier schon mal.

/winken

bis nächste woche


----------



## Duni (20. Mai 2009)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: nen 80er Jäger (BM von Vorteil, aber alle anderen tuns auch) grad im Forum, der bissel Ahnung hat und mir DISKRET (Arsenal-Link kommt per PM, Antwort bitte auch per PM) was beantworten könnte?



Ich kann dir DISKRET was beantworten, wenn du willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

@Sharwen  einfach nur lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (20. Mai 2009)

Oo..hmm komisch...da steht wartungsarbeiten bis 12 uhr erweitert aber ich kann zocken....


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> bitchchecker war garantiert türke Oo...



uh ne neue frau *hust* *hust*^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Oo..hmm komisch...da steht wartungsarbeiten bis 12 uhr erweitert aber ich kann zocken....



cheaterin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (20. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> cheaterin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja teldrassil scheint aufj eden fall zu gehen^^ ich bin einfach ein glückskind =D

xD gleich zocken


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Sharwen schrieb:


> F: 	Doktor, bevor sie mit der Autopsie anfingen, haben sie da den Puls gemessen?
> A: 	Nein.
> F: 	Haben sie den Blutdruck gemessen?
> A: 	Nein.
> ...



&#9829;


----------



## X-Zero (20. Mai 2009)

Server wieder on, bis nächste Woche^^


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Naja teldrassil scheint aufj eden fall zu gehen^^ ich bin einfach ein glückskind =D
> 
> xD gleich zocken



ne bist du nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wartungsarbeiten vor 2 wochen gingen auch bis 11 uhr
ich konnte aber schon um 9:41 On gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (20. Mai 2009)

Sharwen, wie endgeil, lache mich voll weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (20. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> ne bist du nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



!püff ich konnte 2 stunden vor den  offentlichen wotlk start nen todesritter machen! ich war mit 1 nem anderen der erste todesritter auf Frostmourn!^^ so!

-.- ich muss noch 5 minuten warten bis schlacht um kapelle lost geht unterhaltet mich! xD


----------



## Sharwen (20. Mai 2009)

Mal n paar Sachen aus German-Bash.org

<g-tah> Metalheads haben eh den besten Humor  
<Trin> How come?  
<g-tah> Steh beim Kaufland an der "Schnellkasse" (wieso auch immer die so heißt), vor mir ein Mitzwanziger ganz in dunkel und vor ihm so ein Paris Hilton-Klon  
<g-tah> Na ja, er klopft ihr plötzlich auf die Schulter und fragt ganz nett "Entschuldigung. Kennen wir uns?"  
<g-tah> Sie dreht sich um, lässt ihren Blick einmal von oben nach unten und zurück wandern und meint dann "Das bezweifel ich stark."  
<g-tah> Darauf er "Darf ich mich vorstellen?"  
<g-tah> Sie "Von mir aus."  
<g-tah> Darauf geht er an ihr vorbei und fängt an sein Zeug auf's Band zu legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<Trin> ...  
<Trin> Hä?  
<g-tah> Genau das dachte ich auch. Bis ich's gerafft hab...  


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

<Nub> Könnte mir mal jemand die Zellteilung erklären?  
<K4rli> o  
<K4rli> 0  
<K4rli> 8  
<K4rli> oo  

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

<Sizzi> Neun von zehn Stimmen in meinen Kopf sagen ich bin nicht verrückt. Die andere summt die Melodie von Tetris...

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

<hacker> na kleine! wie heißt du?  
<uny> patrick  

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

<inselverwalter> blödheit müßte eigendlich bestraft werden ..  
<inselverwalter> war gerade mit dem Hund unterwegs.. und hab ein Handy gefunden  
<inselverwalter> ich rufe so die 1. Nr. im Telefonbuch an, und bitte die Person (weiblich), das sie sich mit dem Besitzer des Handy's in Verbindung setzen soll.  
<Cpt. Crunsh> und?  
<inselverwalter> ich lege auf.. 1 min kommt eine SMS: Hallo XX, einer hat dein Handy gefunden, bitte ruf ihn mal unter der Tel XXXX an...  

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

<Certus> WIE GEIL  
<Certus> grade beim wählen  
<Certus> ruft einer aus der kabine  
<Certus> "sagt mal einer stop"  

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

<Das ?> Es gibt Idioten...  
<Das ?> Ich steig heut aus dem Bus aus und seh plötzlich so nen komischen Typ an meinem Fahrrad rummachen...  
<Das ?> Geh hin und frag: "Ehm...was machste da?"  
<Das ?> Er: "Mein Fahrradschloss geht nimmer auf, kannste mir helfen?"  
<Das ?> Dann ich so: "Ja warte, ich hab den Schlüssel."  
<Das ?> Er: "Fett, danke."  
<Das ?> Als ich dann angefangen hab zu lachen, hat er auch gemerkt, was los ist und ist weg gerannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> !püff ich konnte 2 stunden vor den  offentlichen wotlk start nen todesritter machen! ich war mit 1 nem anderen der erste todesritter auf Frostmourn!^^ so!



ts in den 2 stunden war ich schon scherbenweltrein und hab in zangarmarschen gequestet!!
sprachlos?



Nuffing schrieb:


> -.- ich muss noch 5 minuten warten bis schlacht um kapelle lost geht unterhaltet mich! xD



wir sind doch nicht deine Affenjungs Oo


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Naja teldrassil scheint aufj eden fall zu gehen^^ ich bin einfach ein glückskind =D
> 
> xD gleich zocken



oke^^

mhm mhm


----------



## Sharwen (20. Mai 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Sharwen, wie endgeil, lache mich voll weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hihihi Dankeschön. Dachte ich trag auch mal was bei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (20. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> ts in den 2 stunden war ich schon scherbenweltrein und hab in zangarmarschen gequestet!!
> sprachlos?



Em nö xD net ganz


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> -.- ich muss noch 5 minuten warten bis schlacht um kapelle lost geht unterhaltet mich! xD




und dann sagt man frauen süchteln nicht mit wow 

jaja

mhm dich unterhalten mhm

kommst aus der schweiz?^^ (nein hab dein profil nicht angeschaut sonst wer ich noch als spanner bezeichnet oder so)^^

o0key da unte rdem ava steht ja Sindelfingen mhm fahre ich jeden monat mal vorbei drecks autobahn da -.-


----------



## Nuffing (20. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und dann sagt man frauen süchteln nicht mit wow
> 
> jaja
> 
> ...



nein komm net aus der schweiz xD aber der kampf geht jetzt los =D


----------



## Mebo (20. Mai 2009)

boar der zieht aber denn patch wieder langsam^^


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Em nö xD net ganz



doch bist du!
tante edit meint, gucks nochmal an!
Fräulein-sich-sehr-angeben-zu-schätzen-weiss-aber-das-ganze-nach-hinten-losgeht-und-du-doch-nicht-die-erste-bist!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> nein komm net aus der schweiz xD aber der kampf geht jetzt los =D




was fürn kampf?^^

okey da unter dem ava steht ja Sindelfingen mhm fahre ich jeden monat mal vorbei drecks autobahn da -.-


----------



## Slavery (20. Mai 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Mowl!



Coco, wie ich sie kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Sharwen schrieb:


> Hihihi Dankeschön. Dachte ich trag auch mal was bei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sharwen, nein, böser Mensch
ich hab die hier schon mal eingetragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (20. Mai 2009)

Sharwen schrieb:


> <Certus> WIE GEIL
> <Certus> grade beim wählen
> <Certus> ruft einer aus der kabine
> <Certus> "sagt mal einer stop"


den versteh ich nich


----------



## Magicbaby (20. Mai 2009)

man is der updater wieder lahm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (20. Mai 2009)

in before close ^^

achja geile witze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (20. Mai 2009)

oh mein gott was ist geschehen!


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> oh mein gott was ist geschehen!



haha weltuntergang^^

ist nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giorgo (20. Mai 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> Mowl!



boahwarum den mowellowel? war doch nur nett gemeint...


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> haha weltuntergang^^
> 
> ist nix
> 
> ...



joa
da ist die Globale Erderwärmung katastophaler!


----------



## Redday (20. Mai 2009)

wartungsarbeiten verlängert.
ich stell mir gerade vor, wie millionen menschen weltweit däumchen drehen, nase bohren, nervös im kreis laufen oder in ihrer panik gar mit dem gedanken spielen, mal wieder ein wort nicht übers ts zu sprechen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mettman1 (20. Mai 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> bitchchecker war garantiert türke Oo...



sowas kannste ins npd-forum schreiben. aber hier nicht...
und am besten auch nicht ins npd-forum..


----------



## Descartes (20. Mai 2009)

Man merkt das einige server wieder gehen, es ist ruhiger geworden im forum.


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

mettman1 schrieb:


> sowas kannste ins npd-forum schreiben. aber hier nicht...
> und am besten auch nicht ins npd-forum..



why?

und was ist ein npd forum?


----------



## Nebola (20. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> den versteh ich nich



Echt nicht ? Also Entweder Ironie oder du meisnt des ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls du es ernst meinst, Ich denke bei den Wahlen von CDU, CSU und den ganzen Scheiß.


----------



## mettman1 (20. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> why?
> 
> und was ist ein npd forum?



die npd ist eine rechte partei...

gidf

damit wäre das "warum" jawohl geklärt


----------



## l1nk1np4rk (20. Mai 2009)

NPD-forum soll soviel heißen wie:

Nationalsozialistische Partei Deutschlands, also ein rechtsradikales forum, wie ich finde.......aber mettman1 hat schon recht, des gehört hier net hin oO

patche grad und mir is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo langweilig

Gruß Spleentex


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

mettman1 schrieb:


> die npd ist eine rechte partei...
> 
> gidf
> 
> damit wäre das "warum" jawohl geklärt




nene nur das was ist ndp dings da

ach ja mich interessiert politik net und komme net mal aus deutschland^^

naja egal


----------



## mettman1 (20. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nene nur das was ist ndp dings da
> 
> ach ja mich interessiert politik net und komme net mal aus deutschland^^
> 
> naja egal



ich muss zugeben, meine politik-kenntnisse sind auch nicht die besten, aber wenn hier in köln
der "anti-islamisierungskongress" abgehalten wird, geh ich schon auf die straße. 
und ich bin der meinung, dass es die ganze welt angeht gegen faschisten auf die straße zu gehen.

"anti-islamisierungskongress"....allein bei dem wort sollten die alarm-glocken klingen.


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

mettman1 schrieb:


> "anti-islamisierungskongress"....allein bei dem wort sollten die alarm-glocken klingen.



noch nie was davon gehört^^


----------



## Ascanius (20. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> noch nie was davon gehört^^



Empfehle:

Mehr Nachrichten
Weniger WoW




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascanius (20. Mai 2009)

mettman1 schrieb:


> "anti-islamisierungskongress"....allein bei dem wort sollten die alarm-glocken klingen.



/sign

aber selbst wenn du das "anti" davor weglässt, hört es sich immer noch bedrohlich an^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

Ascanius schrieb:


> Empfehle:
> 
> Mehr Nachrichten
> Weniger WoW
> ...



Empfehle:

Mehr Lesen
Weniger dumme Bemerkungen ablassen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phenyl19 (20. Mai 2009)

Ascanius schrieb:


> aber selbst wenn du das "anti" davor weglässt, hört es sich immer noch bedrohlich an^^



/sign

Die meisten gehen zur demo gegen den "anti-islamisierungskongress" weil es von der Npd organisiert wird. Gegen die Npd ist gut, aber für den Islam eintreten? 

Manche sollten sich mit dem Thema: Islam mal ein wenig mehr auseinandersetzen,aber das ist ja nur meine Meinung.

So bin wieder arbeiten, machts gut...


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Ascanius schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> aber selbst wenn du das "anti" davor weglässt, hört es sich immer noch bedrohlich an^^



muss ich mich beleidigt fühlen?
oder sollte ich?


----------



## Napf (20. Mai 2009)

@Heydu, Darkiboy, Belldandyi, Trantor ... was auch immer..
Kannst du mal drei deiner vier Signaturbilder rausnehmen?...
Das ist ja bald schlimmer als ein Fullquote -_-"

Und wehe, du lässt den Darkiboy stehen...
Ich weiß manchmal echt nicht, ob ich nicht doch lieber drüber lachen sollte...
Wechsel am Besten noch die Gilde und alle sind glücklich..

darfst jetzt beleidigt sein.


----------



## Mikolomeus (20. Mai 2009)

h,mmmm bin grad am mittag essen hrrr so gut =)
und hau mir nebenbei ein redbull rein (473ml Dose!!!!!)

fg


----------



## Zalandar (20. Mai 2009)

Boah, das dieser Thread 1852 Seiten Bringt, das hätt ich nie gedacht
Zum Thema: Ich esse grade nimmer


----------



## Mikolomeus (20. Mai 2009)

Zalandar schrieb:


> Boah, das dieser Thread 1852 Seiten Bringt, das hätt ich nie gedacht
> Zum Thema: Ich esse grade nimmer



du musst wissen, ich esse immer =)


----------



## Ascanius (20. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> muss ich mich beleidigt fühlen?
> oder sollte ich?



Omg, das bleibt dir echt selbst überlassen...

Islamisierungskongress hört sich genau so schlimm an wie, k.A Katholikationskongress, einfach weil die Begrifflichkeit vermittelt das jemand (Achtung Verb!) islamisiert, bzw. katholikisiert (komisches Wort^^) wird. 
Dann sind wir wieder im Mittelalter wo alles und jeder "Missioniert" wird... sry hab ich keinen Bock drauf...

Und wenn du das unterstüzt muss ich dich fragen...
muss ich mich bedroht fühlen?
oder sollte ich?


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Napf schrieb:


> @Heydu, Darkiboy, Belldandyi, Trantor ... was auch immer..
> Kannst du mal drei deiner vier Signaturbilder rausnehmen?...
> Das ist ja bald schlimmer als ein Fullquote -_-"
> 
> ...



du schreibst, wenn du gefragt bist
ausserdem geht mir alles, was du schreibst, am popo vorbei ^^

ausserdem unterhalte ich mich nicht mit Affen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Ascanius schrieb:


> Omg, das bleibt dir echt selbst überlassen...
> 
> Islamisierungskongress hört sich genau so schlimm an wie, k.A Katholikationskongress, einfach weil die Begrifflichkeit vermittelt das jemand (Achtung Verb!) islamisiert, bzw. katholikisiert (komisches Wort^^) wird.
> Dann sind wir wieder im Mittelalter wo alles und jeder "Missioniert" wird... sry hab ich keinen Bock drauf...
> ...



sry, aber im gegensatz zu euch hängen wir an unsere Religion, deswegen lassen wir sie auch von niemandem in den Schmutz ziehen...



Ascanius schrieb:


> muss ich mich bedroht fühlen?
> oder sollte ich?


das wird dir überlassen


----------



## Ascanius (20. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> sry, aber im gegensatz zu euch hängen wir an unsere Religion, deswegen lassen wir sie auch von niemandem in den Schmutz ziehen...



Gut das du weist wie ich, sogar wie "wir alle" zu unserer Religion stehen, bwz. welcher Religion "wir" angehören, 
musst ja der Prophet höchstpersönlich sein...

Ich verkneif es mir jetzt einfach mal ähnlich verallgemeinernd zu "argumentieren" wie du es tust.
Dann wirds nämlich hässlich.


----------



## Phenyl19 (20. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> du schreibst, wenn du gefragt bist



Entschuldigung, aber was meinst du wer du bist? Hier anderen Menschen die Meinungsfreiheit zu verbieten.



Heydu schrieb:


> sry, aber im gegensatz zu euch hängen wir an unsere Religion, deswegen lassen wir sie auch von niemandem in den Schmutz ziehen...



Bin katholisch getauft aber mehr nicht, ich persönlich glaube nicht an Gott.
Jedoch denke ich....hm naja das schreibe ich nicht, da dich das wahrscheinlich überfordern würde.

@Ascanius: kann dir bei ''Omg, das bleibt dir echt selbst überlassen...'' nur zustimmen

Btt: Hat vielleicht einer nen Link, von einer Seite wo man den Patch ziehen kann?


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Ascanius schrieb:


> Gut das du weist wie ich, sogar wie "wir alle" zu unserer Religion stehen, bwz. welcher Religion "wir" angehören,
> musst ja der Prophet höchstpersönlich sein...
> 
> Ich verkneif es mir jetzt einfach mal ähnlich verallgemeinernd zu "argumentieren" wie du es tust.
> Dann wirds nämlich hässlich.



hä?^^
sry, aber dein niveau ist mir zu tief, ich versteh dein gangster umgangsform nicht

/igno


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Phenyl19 schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, aber was meinst du wer du bist? Hier anderen Menschen die *Meinungsvreiheit *zu verbieten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hast du ne ahnung, was freiheit überhaupt ist?

ouh weiha, noch ein besser wisser^^


----------



## Phenyl19 (20. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> hä?^^
> sry, aber dein nivau ist mir zu tief, ich versteh dein gangster umgangsform nicht
> 
> /igno



made my day xD

kannste mal aufhören mich zu zitieren und das Zitat zu verfälschen?
Ich bin der deutschen Sprache mächtig, im Gegensatz zu dir.


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Phenyl19 schrieb:


> made my day xD



O.o


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Phenyl19 schrieb:


> made my day xD
> 
> kannste mal aufhören mich zu zitieren und das Zitat zu verfälschen?
> Ich bin der deutschen Sprache mächtig, im Gegensatz zu dir.



jöööö^^
werden wir jetzt rassistisch?


----------



## Thornbearer (20. Mai 2009)

Sich über "Gangster-Umgangston" beschweren, dann aber "nivau" schreiben... alter Verwalter, "Niveau" ist keine Handcreme...


... immer noch nicht!

So, viel Spaß noch, ich gehe mich jetzt im Dudenforum mit Rechtschreibflames nivellieren...



... befor den Nifoo hia noch weita sinckt


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Thornbearer schrieb:


> Sich über "Gangster-Umgangston" beschweren, dann aber "nivau" schreiben... alter Verwalter, "Niveau" ist keine Handcreme...
> 
> 
> ... immer noch nicht!
> ...



>.<" habs ja korrigiert mensch

und es heisst Nivea, das was du meinst
und das ist ganz sicher nicht nur Handcreme...


----------



## Phenyl19 (20. Mai 2009)

Okay ich gebs auf ,dein Intelligentsquotient so wie dein Niveau sind nicht so hoch um sachlich mit dir darüber zu diskutieren.


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Phenyl19 schrieb:


> Okay ich gebs auf ,dein Intelligentsquotient so wie dein Niveau sind nicht so hoch um sachlich mit dir darüber zu diskutieren.



der schwächere gibt nach^^
gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thornbearer (20. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> >.<" habs ja korrigiert mensch




Hoffentlich, ich brandmarke mich ungern als verkappter, gelangweilter Deutschlehrer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Thornbearer schrieb:


> Hoffentlich, ich brandmarke mich ungern als verkappter, gelangweilter Deutschlehrer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



argh^^

Na schön, dieser Satz müsste doch auch falsch sein
Die grüne Seite ich nicht mag

ist es aber nicht, wieso?

oder das hier:
tressli bessli nebogen leila
flusch kata
ballubasch
zack hitti zopp

und ist ein deutsches Gedicht!


----------



## Elda (20. Mai 2009)

@ Heydu edit funktion benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> @ Heydu edit funktion benutzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muchos Gracias 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phenyl19 (20. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> der schwächere gibt nach^^



Sprichwörter sind nicht dein Ding oder? Man sagt der Klügere gibt nach.

Und noch was zu deinem: "jöööö^^werden wir jetzt rassistisch?"

Erkläre mir bitte mal was Kritik an Sprachkenntnissen mit Rassismus zu tun hat, bin sehr gespannt auf deine Antwort.


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Phenyl19 schrieb:


> Sprichwörter sind nicht dein Ding oder? Man sagt der Klügere gibt nach.
> 
> Und noch was zu deinem: "jöööö^^werden wir jetzt rassistisch?"
> 
> Erkläre mir bitte mal was Kritik an Sprachkenntnissen mit Rassismus zu tun hat, bin sehr gespannt auf deine Antwort.



musst du alles versauen >.<
ausserdem ist das MEIN sprichwort
ausserdem kenn ich DAS sprichwort -.-

für begriffserklärungen Klick Hier

ich erläutere mal bischen das, was du geschrieben hast

"Ich bin der deutschen Sprache mächtig"
was heisst das wohl?
Ich bin Deutscher und du nicht...


----------



## Domalias (20. Mai 2009)

LoL sind die  Server noch net on,des ihr hier schreibt ?Grins.. . . .


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Domalias schrieb:


> LoL sind die  Server noch net on,des ihr hier schreibt ?Grins.. . . .



*breit grins*
arbeite noch bis 16:00 heute, dann 5 tage frei >.< (2 davon wend >.>)


----------



## Phenyl19 (20. Mai 2009)

Heydu ich warte noch auf meine Anwort zum Thema: Zusammenhang von Sprache und Rassismus.

@Domalias: ich denke die sind on, bin auf der Arbeit


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

Phenyl19 schrieb:


> Heydu ich warte noch auf meine Anwort zum Thema: Zusammenhang von Sprache und Rassismus.



nö >.<
meine Meinung geht dich nichts an

und wenn du glaubst, ich wüsste den Zusammenhang nicht, schön für dich, bist aufm Holzweg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domalias (20. Mai 2009)

Phenyl19 schrieb:


> Heydu ich warte noch auf meine Anwort zum Thema: Zusammenhang von Sprache und Rassismus.
> 
> @Domalias: ich denke die sind on, bin auf der Arbeit



Ok danke.Bin selnber noch auf der Arbeit.


----------



## Heydu (20. Mai 2009)

irgendwie vermiss ich Damokles


----------



## Phenyl19 (20. Mai 2009)

Trotz der Meinungsverschiedenheit muss ich dir in dem Punkt Recht geben ohne die Erfahrungsberichte von ihm ist es hier nur halb so toll ...


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> @ Heydu edit funktion benutzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hey du gurke hab dir ne pn geschickt gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 giev antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (20. Mai 2009)

Natsu hab keine Pn bekommen =/


----------



## Mikolomeus (20. Mai 2009)

huhu... endlich zuhause von arbeit..

ich versuche grad zu patchen, nur der patcher braucht so lange... bin bei 94% und warte schon 8 minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will zockäään!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Syrras (20. Mai 2009)

Hurks...

Patch geladen, eingeloggt, nach der Post geschaut, off gegangen...

Jetzt sind die Loginserver nicht aktiv?

Was habt ihr gemacht?!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pussimagnet (20. Mai 2009)

Syrras schrieb:


> Hurks...
> 
> Patch geladen, eingeloggt, nach der Post geschaut, off gegangen...
> 
> ...



Hat hier etwa wer vergessen den Thread zu closen ? *g* Abmahnung !


----------



## Elda (20. Mai 2009)

Mittwoch!


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Mai 2009)

ach du kacke der thread hat schon 1854 seiten =O


----------



## Frek01 (21. Mai 2009)

un fast 1millionen views

kraaaaank!^^


----------



## Ocian (22. Mai 2009)

Ich mache wieder zu, der Mittwoch ist lange vorbei und ihr haltet euch ja einfach nicht dran.
Hmmm, vor nicht allzulanger Zeit konnte man den Thread die ganze Woche offen lassen und dennoch wurde nur Mittwochs drin geschrieben.


----------



## Natsumee (27. Mai 2009)

Guten morgen die Herren und Damen natürlich sehr wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Server sind down oder? oder nur kleinen neustart?

Ab heute ist es endlich soweit deutsche spieler tretten auf franzosen, e.t.c. 

wird dies gut enden oder endet es als massenschlacht in der mitte des bgs? (wäre zwar nice^^)


----------



## Manitu2007 (27. Mai 2009)

puh, zum glück ist schattenbrand davon nicht betroffen aber selbst wenn

Natsumee ich glaub es wird so wie immer ablaufen, alles kloppt sich in der mitte


----------



## Slavery (27. Mai 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich mache wieder zu, der Mittwoch ist lange vorbei und ihr haltet euch ja einfach nicht dran.
> Hmmm, vor nicht allzulanger Zeit konnte man den Thread die ganze Woche offen lassen und dennoch wurde nur Mittwochs drin geschrieben.



Das is aber schon lange her *schnief*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. Mai 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Natsumee ich glaub es wird so wie immer ablaufen, alles kloppt sich in der mitte




immer??

also das letzte "echte" Massenschlachten im AV habe ich vor bc erlebt VOR der Realmpool einführung

ich hasste diese neuerung


----------



## Napf (27. Mai 2009)

kann man jemand dem Heydu sagen, er soll seine Signaturbilder rausnehmen? Das Nervt wie Sau, wenn man eine dreiviertel Bildschirmhöhe runterscrollen muss, um den nächsten Post zu lesen, zumal der Name Darkiboy wirklich beschissen ist... ich würd mich was schämen..


----------



## Slavery (27. Mai 2009)

Napf schrieb:


> kann man jemand dem Heydu sagen, er soll seine Signaturbilder rausnehmen? Das Nervt wie Sau, wenn man eine dreiviertel Bildschirmhöhe runterscrollen muss, um den nächsten Post zu lesen, zumal der Name Darkiboy wirklich beschissen ist... ich würd mich was schämen..



Sags ihm doch einfach selber? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. Mai 2009)

Napf schrieb:


> kann man jemand dem Heydu sagen, er soll seine Signaturbilder rausnehmen? Das Nervt wie Sau, wenn man eine dreiviertel Bildschirmhöhe runterscrollen muss, um den nächsten Post zu lesen, zumal der Name Darkiboy wirklich beschissen ist... ich würd mich was schämen..



schreib ihm doch selber ne Nachricht


----------



## Xelyna (27. Mai 2009)

*gähn*


Jaaa neue Gummibärchen Formen inc. ! 
http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/info/underd...ruid-forms.html


----------



## Maxugon (27. Mai 2009)

Todeswache immer noch down ...ich WILL ZOCKEN!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (27. Mai 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *gähn*
> Jaaa neue Gummibärchen Formen inc. !




mhm find ich doof irgendwie

und guten morgen^^

naja irgendwann gibt es noch verschiedene bäume/seekühe


----------



## Imanewbie (27. Mai 2009)

AHHH es ist 11.01 ich komme nicht rein ich flippe aus.....




wer hier Ironie entdeckt darf sie behalten.

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (27. Mai 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm find ich doof irgendwie
> 
> und guten morgen^^
> 
> naja irgendwann gibt es noch verschiedene bäume/seekühe


Ich find sie ganz schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn die erste Bärform schon so aussieht zock ich glaub ich doch mal irgendwann einen Druiden *fg*


----------



## Slavery (27. Mai 2009)

Es scheint so, als sei heute nich mal hier viel los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Xely biste da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (27. Mai 2009)

oha bin mir grad draufgekommen das ich hier nu nichts geschrieben habe... 

sodale erstmal MAHLZEIT!

mfg


----------



## Maladin (27. Mai 2009)

Ich mache hier mal zu. ... Die Server sind ja wieder da.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (3. Juni 2009)

jawoll! guten Morgen ihr lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*anjing555 kicked and banned*


----------



## Waldman (3. Juni 2009)

moin


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. Juni 2009)

moinsen,

*Kanne Kaffe und Blödchen* in die Runde stell


schon gemerkt die haben 3.1.2 irgendwie vorgezogen zumindest hab ich ebend nen kleinen patch bekommen


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (3. Juni 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> moinsen,
> 
> *Kanne Kaffe und Blödchen* in die Runde stell
> 
> ...



jopp stand auch schon auf mmochampion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so.. tagesbericht fertig machen und dann ab in die heia.. nachti


----------



## redapple1 (3. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (3. Juni 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> moinsen,
> 
> *Kanne Kaffe und Blödchen* in die Runde stell
> 
> ...



Moin, 

Kaffee mampft und Brötchen trinkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sollte nicht 3.1.3 dran sein heute, Leute Ihr macht mich ganz konfus.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soul6 (3. Juni 2009)

na endlich !:-)))))
war schon am suchen, vom mittwochsthread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schönen guten Morgen liebe community !
So wieder Kaffee holen und Brötchen schmieren und als Morgenlektüre, das Buffedforum lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. Juni 2009)

nö laut den notes 3.1.2 und der ganze Pfusch vom letzten Patch wurde wieder rückgängig gemacht, sofern ich dass so schnell lesen konnte waren ja nur n paar MB und ich konnt die notes nicht lange Lesen da das fenster schnell wieder verschwand.


Aber mal schaun was da so passiert ist.


----------



## wardamon (3. Juni 2009)

Moinsen@all

So Nutella für alle süchtigen mal zum Kaffe und den Brötchen in die Runde stelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (3. Juni 2009)

So ihr habts geschafft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Extra noch mal auf die Realmstatusseite geschaut.



> An diesem Mittwoch werden erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten vorgenommen, um Patch 3.1.3. aufzuspielen. Alle europäischen Realms werden daher von 3:00 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr (MESZ) nicht erreichbar sein.


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. Juni 2009)

ok verguckt war doch 3.1.3 haste recht aber hoffe trotzdem dass der was bringt


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Juni 2009)

ich leg noch ein paar croissants, brezn und eier zum frühstück hinzu

§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

00000000000000000000000000000

und nun spekuliere ich, daß um 10.59 die wartungsarbeiten auf mindestens 13 uhr verlängert werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. Juni 2009)

Wetteinsatz? 

*nen Ei Schnapp, aufpell und mit einem Haps weg*

nee mal doch den Teufel ned an die Wand und wen dann bitte um 10:59 und 45 Sec. ^^

eher wette ich dagegen dass in ca 10 min die ersten "wieso kann ich mich nicht einloggen, sind die loginserver down" Threads kommen und zum Billionsten mal auf diesen Fred hier gewiesen wird


----------



## Rheagar (3. Juni 2009)

Wäwäwäwäwäwäw
Hab gestern Wow neu installiert und mit meinem alten Leben abgeschlossen.
Jetzt sind die Server down .. alles hat keinen Sinn mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ANubiZzz (3. Juni 2009)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> und nun spekuliere ich, daß um 10.59 die wartungsarbeiten auf mindestens 13 uhr verlängert werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nach dem was letze woche bei gyros war (realmpoolzusammenlegung) werde ich dir da beipflichten.

Außer Blizz sollte mal aus fehlern lernen,


öhm. ne, ich glaube das passiert nicht.   13 uhr xD



GuMo @ all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*kaffeeschlürf*



greet @ mala


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. Juni 2009)

hoffentlich vergessen die Schattenbrand oder kommt ganz zum schluss dran mit der zusammenschließung.

Da wirds dann wieder mehr geheule geben als jetzt schon das die Gegenseite immer Gewinnt weil wir gegen Franzmänner oder Engländer "Verlieren" müssen.

aber naja bin eh kein PVP Mensch nur gelegentlich mal zum abreagieren.


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Juni 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Wetteinsatz?
> 
> *nen Ei Schnapp, aufpell und mit einem Haps weg*
> 
> ...



wetteinsatz? ein fernsehkühlschrank mit integriertem betonlolliroller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ja, gleich werden sie wieder kommem: Hilfe, ich kann nicht ins Spiel - dieses aber eher in dieser Form: Fu Blizz, ichh kan ncihts im spil rien nnu hat mann schomnal frie in dre schule unt dann sowsa


----------



## Uachu (3. Juni 2009)

GuMo @ all

hoffe ihr hattet eine angenheme Nacht


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. Juni 2009)

die nacht war Besch..eiden

Sturm und Regen die Ganze Nacht und der Doofe Baum hat die Ganze zeit am Fenster Geklopft aber egal konnte ja trotzdem meine 6h Schönheitsschlaf zu mir nehmen


----------



## MinaLestat (3. Juni 2009)

guten morgen ihr lieben,
wie gut das ich ab 9Uhr arbeiten muss bis 18 Uhr..... und draussen is auch noch so schönes wetter -.- ach is doch alles mist heute..... ich hoffe deine frage ist damit beantwortet Uachu^^


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Juni 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> die nacht war Besch..eiden
> 
> Sturm und Regen die Ganze Nacht und der Doofe Baum hat die Ganze zeit am Fenster Geklopft aber egal konnte ja trotzdem meine 6h Schönheitsschlaf zu mir nehmen



und, haben sie etwas gebracht, die 6 stunden *grins

hier im westen nichts neues, wind und etwas regen, ruhe wie immer am ar..h der welt wo das graswachsen die lautesten geräusche des tages verursacht


----------



## Uachu (3. Juni 2009)

Na das hört sich ja prickelend an!! 
Aber mir gehts nich besser bin in ner Fortblidung und wir machen null, das is so nervig -.-
Aber was soll der Geiz von nix kommt nix^^


----------



## Dabow (3. Juni 2009)

Also ich Stiefel heute um 09:15 zum Onkel DOC ... mein Heuschnupfen tötet mich, so langsam muss ich mal anfangen etwas dagegen zu tun. Liebe Grüße


----------



## Uachu (3. Juni 2009)

Oh das kenn ich das Problem hab ich auch Heuschnupfen is echt das mieseste was es gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Needed (3. Juni 2009)

moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..

" Frostpräsenz: Der Rüstungsbonus wurde von 80 Prozent auf 60 Prozent gesenkt. "

endlich mal was ordentliches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (3. Juni 2009)

moinmoin

wollte nur bescheid geben das der mittwoch für mich wiedermal ausfällt... muss jetzt gleich auf ne schulung die den ganzen tag dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



byebye mädels =) und grüßt mir natsumee pls


----------



## Genker (3. Juni 2009)

Morgen @ all

bin mal gespannt, ob wirklich um 11 Uhr alle Server on gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juni 2009)

good morning lemings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



soo wer von euch wartet verzweifelt auf die server?


----------



## hardrain86 (3. Juni 2009)

morgäääään dann schreibe ich auch mal hallo^^
udn leider sind die server down....
weiß wer was diesmal gepatcht wird oder sind es diesmla vielleicht sogar die bugs????
dann mache ich luftsprüngeXD
nee malö im ernst weiß wer was gepatcht wird?


mfg


----------



## Needed (3. Juni 2009)

verzweifelt warte ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..
hätte auch keine probleme damit wenn die server erst gegen 13 uhr on sein würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MinaLestat (3. Juni 2009)

verzweifelt wart ich auch ned drauf könnten wegen mir erst um 18 Uhr wieder on gehen^^ dann hätt ich arbeit aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
patchnotes lesen dann weißt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (3. Juni 2009)

*Gähn* Guten Morgen ihr lieben! 

*Frischen Kaffee ins Forum stell*


----------



## Love-Coast (3. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen!
Ick wünsch allen Arbeitstieren einen schönen Arbeitstag und den Nicht-,Noch-nicht-,Evtl.-bald-,Niemehr- oder auch Nie-wieder-Arbeitenden natürlich auch einen wunderschönen Tag *Liebe in der Luft verstreu*
Weiß jemand eigentlich welche Realmpools aus England und Frankreich die besten PvP-Pools sind?


----------



## Uachu (3. Juni 2009)

wegen mir können die server auch erst um 16 uhr wieder hochgehen da hab ich erst feierabend^^ nur da hätten sicherlich viele ein problem mit


----------



## hardrain86 (3. Juni 2009)

die patchnotes sind immer soviel XD ist des der patch wo man im bg gegen die franzosen spielen kann?
kurz und bündig die frage weil mich des gerade nur interessiert^^


----------



## Ghoreon (3. Juni 2009)

Und wie jeden Mittwoch vergess ich erstmal, dass Mittwoch ist -.-
Naja, ich hol mir mal nen Kaffee^^


----------



## hardrain86 (3. Juni 2009)

Uachu schrieb:


> wegen mir können die server auch erst um 16 uhr wieder hochgehen da hab ich erst feierabend^^ nur da hätten sicherlich viele ein problem mit


achwas wers so will der solls bekommen XD


----------



## Uachu (3. Juni 2009)

wenn dein Realm dabei is ja^^


----------



## Genker (3. Juni 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> die patchnotes sind immer soviel XD ist des der patch wo man im bg gegen die franzosen spielen kann?
> kurz und bündig die frage weil mich des gerade nur interessiert^^



auch ja.

mal abgesehen davon, dass die Patchnotes diesmal überhaupt net viel sind...


----------



## MinaLestat (3. Juni 2009)

meinst du uachu? wär toll das mal nachzulesen wenn die wirklich erst so gegen 16 uhr ongehen oder noch später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
PvP kenn ich mich leider ned aus sry love... aber danke für die liebe^^ kann jeder hier brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sind eigentlich heute ganz kurz kam aber ned bis zum ende vom lesen her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber muss jetz auch los bis bald


----------



## hardrain86 (3. Juni 2009)

gut dann gehe ich mal lesen ^^ bis gleich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (3. Juni 2009)

Love-Coast schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> Ick wünsch allen Arbeitstieren einen schönen Arbeitstag und den Nicht-,Noch-nicht-,Evtl.-bald-,Niemehr- oder auch Nie-wieder-Arbeitenden natürlich auch einen wunderschönen Tag *Liebe in der Luft verstreu*
> Weiß jemand eigentlich welche Realmpools aus England und Frankreich die besten PvP-Pools sind?


England - Cyclone
Frankreich - Keine Ahnung


----------



## Nuffing (3. Juni 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> die patchnotes sind immer soviel XD ist des der patch wo man im bg gegen die franzosen spielen kann?
> kurz und bündig die frage weil mich des gerade nur interessiert^^



Gegen Franzosen? so was!, das ist doch ein freewin! xD


----------



## Demyriella (3. Juni 2009)

Ghoreon schrieb:


> Und wie jeden Mittwoch vergess ich erstmal, dass Mittwoch ist -.-
> Naja, ich hol mir mal nen Kaffee^^



hehe das kenn ich auch... jeden Mittwoch das gleiche Spielchen. Naja, geh ich halt ne Std. früher auf die Arbeit *gg*
Cheffe freut sich. Bis denne dann mal wieder. *kaffeetogomitnehm*

LG
Myri


----------



## hardrain86 (3. Juni 2009)

drübergeflogen und gegen die nächste wand jaja die patchnotes sind schon was tolles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber mal ne frage (schon weiedr^^)wer geht sich denn direkt mit den franzosen oder sonst wen anlegen?


----------



## hardrain86 (3. Juni 2009)

also ich möchte den franzosen direkt mal in der ars*** treten und diese mal richtig runterkloppen^^


----------



## Nuffing (3. Juni 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> drübergeflogen und gegen die nächste wand jaja die patchnotes sind schon was tolles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn ich 80 wär würds sofort auf die gosche geben aber da ich erst kurz vor 71 steh wär das ein unfairer kampf deswegen lieber noch brav leveln...ich wart ja sowieso auf patch 3.2 mit dem neuen BG wo man sich dann wieder für ehre gleichwertige arena sachen kaufen kann


----------



## Love-Coast (3. Juni 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> England - Cyclone
> Frankreich - Keine Ahnung



Alles klar danke dir.

@ Nuffing
Lass ma Streetfighter zocken. Ick zieh dich ab^^


----------



## Nuffing (3. Juni 2009)

Love-Coast schrieb:


> Alles klar danke dir.
> 
> @ Nuffing
> Lass ma Streetfighter zocken. Ick zieh dich ab^^



Du wärst der 3te hier aus dem forum den ich mal so richtig in den hintern trette, überleg dir gut ob du das willst ;D


----------



## DarkSlime (3. Juni 2009)

Und schon wieder ein Mittwoch den ich vollkommen vergessen habe.....

Naja diesmal nicht so schlimm habe was besseres zu tun (kaum zu Glauben was besseres als WoW....ich kann es auch nicht glauben ;D)
Viel Spaß beim warten ich gehe gleich für 1 STD. in die Schule um meine mündliche Prüfung zu machen, ob das was wird steht in den Sternen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uachu (3. Juni 2009)

DarkSlime schrieb:


> Und schon wieder ein Mittwoch den ich vollkommen vergessen habe.....
> 
> Naja diesmal nicht so schlimm habe was besseres zu tun (kaum zu Glauben was besseres als WoW....ich kann es auch nicht glauben ;D)
> Viel Spaß beim warten ich gehe gleich für 1 STD. in die Schule um meine mündliche Prüfung zu machen, ob das was wird steht in den Sternen.
> ...




Na dann mal fettes Daumendrück


----------



## Genker (3. Juni 2009)

Hmm iwie hab ich verpasst mal nen BG zu machen.
Im Realmpool Hinterhalt war ja schon letzte Woche der Zusammenschluss.
Muss ich dann heute gleich mal machen...

**edit* Viel Erfolg bei der Prüfung...*


----------



## hardrain86 (3. Juni 2009)

^gl dir bei der prüfung^^


----------



## Phenyl19 (3. Juni 2009)

Um 16 Uhr hab ich Feierabend also kann Blizz sich Zeit lassen, denke mal durch die Realmzusammenlegungen verzögert sich das sowieso alles.

Schönen Tag euch allen ich schau dann später wieder vorbei

Edit: viel glück


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juni 2009)

GL in der Prüfung ich muss die erst im juli machen XD


----------



## Love-Coast (3. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Du wärst der 3te hier aus dem forum den ich mal so richtig in den hintern trette, überleg dir gut ob du das willst ;D



Na jetzt quatsch ma hier nicht^^
ick will dir ja nicht deine Träume vermiesen aber das wird mies für dich werden. ^^
Haste die alten Teile auch gezockt?


----------



## hardrain86 (3. Juni 2009)

mhhh hoffe das bis halb 12 alles vorüber ist denne da gehe ich on und will denen mal in die säcke treten^^
aber am besten wirds dann wenn wir die haushoch geschlagen haben XD


----------



## Nuffing (3. Juni 2009)

Love-Coast schrieb:


> Na jetzt quatsch ma hier nicht^^
> ick will dir ja nicht deine Träume vermiesen aber das wird mies für dich werden. ^^
> Haste die alten Teile auch gezockt?



klar hab ich, los gogo gib gamertag schalt deine xbox ein, bis serverstart hab ich noch zeit hier meinen sieg zu verkünden und dich öffentlich zu demütigen =D


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. Juni 2009)

wieso schon wieder? dachte sone art random entweder die Franzosen (die Schnösel) oder die Briten die da einsam auf ne Insel leben und ne Leiche als "Cheffin" haben und nicht wissen was Essen ist da sie wie die Amies zum Frühstück irgendwas zusammen Manschen was eh nicht zusammenpasst.

Aber egal mit wem man sich "Virtuell " anlegt wir ziehen doch eh den Kürzenren da ja jeder besser weis und das Wort "Zusammenspiel" vorübergehend uas ihrem Wortschatz löschen oder das Hirn komplett Formatieren sobald ein BG beginnt und nach beendigung wie von Geisterhand auf das Backup zurückgreifen.

Ok bei einigen Subjekten Funtioniert die Backup funktion nicht  aber was soll man bei Menschwindows auch anderes machen ^^


----------



## hardrain86 (3. Juni 2009)

aber bitte nciht vergessen zu sagen wer gewonnen hat^^


----------



## Nuffing (3. Juni 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> aber bitte nciht vergessen zu sagen wer gewonnen hat^^



Keine sorge, das hatt ich vor^^


----------



## hardrain86 (3. Juni 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> wieso schon wieder? dachte sone art random entweder die Franzosen (die Schnösel) oder die Briten die da einsam auf ne Insel leben und ne Leiche als "Cheffin" haben und nicht wissen was Essen ist da sie wie die Amies zum Frühstück irgendwas zusammen Manschen was eh nicht zusammenpasst.
> 
> Aber egal mit wem man sich "Virtuell " anlegt wir ziehen doch eh den Kürzenren da ja jeder besser weis und das Wort "Zusammenspiel" vorübergehend uas ihrem Wortschatz löschen oder das Hirn komplett Formatieren sobald ein BG beginnt und nach beendigung wie von Geisterhand auf das Backup zurückgreifen.
> 
> Ok bei einigen Subjekten Funtioniert die Backup funktion nicht  aber was soll man bei Menschwindows auch anderes machen ^^


ja da muß man dir recht geben.....


----------



## Needed (3. Juni 2009)

ich werd mich erstmal baden und denn kaffee trinken + frühstücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bis später ..


----------



## Love-Coast (3. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> klar hab ich, los gogo gib gamertag schalt deine xbox ein, bis serverstart hab ich noch zeit hier meinen sieg zu verkünden und dich öffentlich zu demütigen =D



ick bin gerade auf arbeit^^
Zudem hab ick keinen xbox live^^
aber warte ma ab das werd ick mir bald ma holen,dann bash und dann deine ausgefuchste, vollkommen verärgerte Gesichtsakrobatik nach deiner Niederlage, davon gleich einen screen und ab als Poster an die "Dich hab ich abgezogen" Wand^^


----------



## Nuffing (3. Juni 2009)

Love-Coast schrieb:


> ick bin gerade auf arbeit^^
> Zudem hab ick keinen xbox live^^
> aber warte ma ab das werd ick mir bald ma holen,dann bash und dann deine ausgefuchste, vollkommen verärgerte Gesichtsakrobatik nach deiner Niederlage, davon gleich einen screen und ab als Poster an die "Dich hab ich abgezogen" Wand^^



Jaja kein xbox live haben aber große klappe haben =D die ausrede kommt immer =P


----------



## Rappi (3. Juni 2009)

DarkSlime schrieb:


> Und schon wieder ein Mittwoch den ich vollkommen vergessen habe.....
> 
> Naja diesmal nicht so schlimm habe was besseres zu tun (kaum zu Glauben was besseres als WoW....ich kann es auch nicht glauben ;D)
> Viel Spaß beim warten ich gehe gleich für 1 STD. in die Schule um meine mündliche Prüfung zu machen, ob das was wird steht in den Sternen.
> ...



Ich wünsch dir auch viel Glück. Ich musste mein letztes Jahr ausgerechnet am heißesten Tag des Jahres machen. Als ich dann mit dem Fahrrad in der Schule angekommen bin, hatte ich starke Kopfschmerzen und dank meines Heuschnupfens eine verstopfte Nase 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wenn du einigermaßen sicher rüberkommst und nicht stockend redest, wird sich das positiv auswirken.


----------



## hardrain86 (3. Juni 2009)

war gestern nochmal strand der uralten
und naja was soll ich sagen statt sich die leute die bombem nehmen
oder nen wagen nein laufen die auf horde zu und zergen die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MAN ZERGT NICHT BEIM STRAND DER URALTEN!!!!!!!!!
nur irgendwie verstehen das anscheinend ein paar nicht-,-*


----------



## Genker (3. Juni 2009)

Naja ich bin dann mal ein wenig Hausarbeit machen (muss auch mal sein).
Bis denne...


----------



## Uachu (3. Juni 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> war gestern nochmal strand der uralten
> und naja was soll ich sagen statt sich die leute die bombem nehmen
> oder nen wagen nein laufen die auf horde zu und zergen die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> MAN ZERGT NICHT BEIM STRAND DER URALTEN!!!!!!!!!
> nur irgendwie verstehen das anscheinend ein paar nicht-,-*



Wie gut kenn ich das -.-


----------



## hardrain86 (3. Juni 2009)

werde mich auch mal ein bisschen rl zuwenden bis später im bg oder sonst hier im forum^^


----------



## Love-Coast (3. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Jaja kein xbox live haben aber große klappe haben =D die ausrede kommt immer =P



Naja internet ist für Computer, Konsolen sind für multiplayer-splitscreen-Menschen^^
Haste heute frei oder wie?


----------



## Toamar (3. Juni 2009)

Tja die meisten sind im BG halt so ne "Hardcore-Roxxor-Kiddy-Zerger" die den Channel zuflamen das sie in der Kill-Liste ganz oben stehen, 
das man das BG verloren hat, interessiert die eh nicht.

Also mir macht BG kein Spaß mehr, vor allem da die Allianz fast ausschließlich in Stamms spielt, was bei der Horde ja irgendwie überhaupt nicht mehr geht.


----------



## Nuffing (3. Juni 2009)

Love-Coast schrieb:


> Naja internet ist für Computer, Konsolen sind für multiplayer-splitscreen-Menschen^^
> Haste heute frei oder wie?



Es sind ferien, also so zu sagen, ja hab ich^^  und ich hab internet am pc und an eminer xbox hab mir nen großes loch durch die wand gebohrt da ist platz für beides =P


----------



## Love-Coast (3. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Es sind ferien, also so zu sagen, ja hab ich^^  und ich hab internet am pc und an eminer xbox hab mir nen großes loch durch die wand gebohrt da ist platz für beides =P



naja nice! Verlieren würdest du trotzdem.^^


----------



## Ali-babar (3. Juni 2009)

Da ich den Fehler gemacht habe aufzustehn, werd ich mir ma Nachts im Museum 2 angucken. Ansonsten bin ich gespannt, was die Realmpool Zusammenlegung fürn Effekt haben wird. Sicher wird die Horde immernoch die BGs winnen, aber evtl. gehts jetzt dann auch bissl schneller bis meine 49er Paladina ins Gemetzel kann. 


                                                                                                                  ------4 Honor n' Horde------


----------



## Silmarilli (3. Juni 2009)

guten morgen ihrse

öhm hat zuuuuufällig wer nen link mit den aktuellen patch-details ?

beim Patchen war ich mitm lesen zu langsam *schnief* und auf der WoW-Site find i nix / mag sein das ich dafür zu deppert bin aber ich verlauf mich seit ein paar jahren immer schon auf der seite

lg Sily


----------



## Nuffing (3. Juni 2009)

http://wow.buffed.de/features/4827/klassenaenderungen bitteschön


----------



## Love-Coast (3. Juni 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> guten morgen ihrse
> 
> öhm hat zuuuuufällig wer nen link mit den aktuellen patch-details ?
> 
> ...



steht doch auch auf buffed oder? oO


----------



## Silmarilli (3. Juni 2009)

naja auf buffed hab ich es auf der startseite nich gesehen und mit der funny SuFu mit patchdetail /patch und ähnlichem bin ich meistens als erstes hier her verwiesen worden :-) scheint so als würden diese Worte hier oft verwendet werden. 3.1.3 ging auch nicht weil es zu wenig zeichen oder so waren oder zu viele punkte ... kA da kam bei mir nur fehlermeldung

daaaaaanke Nuffing

lg sily


----------



## Silmarilli (3. Juni 2009)

da hätt ich gleich mal ne frage die mich schon länger interessiert 

Dieser Zauber ignoriert nicht länger auf das Ziel wirkende schadensverringernde Effekte

was bitte sind schadensverringernde Effekte? ich kenn nur debuffs wodurch man mehr schaden macht.


----------



## Keltulas (3. Juni 2009)

hätte da mal ne kleine frage mein blizzard updater funktioniert nicht wo kann ich jetzt den neuen patch laden? hab das schonmal gemacht aber vergessen wies funktioniert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: @silmarilli: schadensveringernde effekte sind zum beispiel die frostbarriere bei magiern oder das heilige schild bei priestern


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (3. Juni 2009)

Morgen an alle




Silmarilli schrieb:


> da hätt ich gleich mal ne frage die mich schon länger interessiert
> 
> Dieser Zauber ignoriert nicht länger auf das Ziel wirkende schadensverringernde Effekte
> 
> was bitte sind schadensverringernde Effekte? ich kenn nur debuffs wodurch man mehr schaden macht.



z.B. Gotteschild des Palas (meine ich zumindest ^^)


----------



## Qwalle (3. Juni 2009)

*narf*
da hab ich mir mal urlaub genommen ...
aber es war ein grandioser moment:

*aufwach*
"damn - heute ist ja patchday ... i never play on patchday - DAMN!" ^^


----------



## Nuffing (3. Juni 2009)

Keltulas schrieb:


> hätte da mal ne kleine frage mein blizzard updater funktioniert nicht wo kann ich jetzt den neuen patch laden? hab das schonmal gemacht aber vergessen wies funktioniert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://wowsource.4players.de/news,2414,Pat...m_Download.html

http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php

http://wow.mmozone.de/index/files/view/id/64

Such dir eins aus^^


----------



## Souljy (3. Juni 2009)

irgendwie hab ich das bedürfnis an meinem Urlaubstag zu spielen aber irwie gehts nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qwalle (3. Juni 2009)

Souljy schrieb:


> irgendwie hab ich das bedürfnis an meinem Urlaubstag zu spielen aber irwie gehts nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




/sign


----------



## Nuffing (3. Juni 2009)

Das beste was man jetzt machen kann, SCRUBS GUCKEN!


----------



## Qwalle (3. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Das beste was man jetzt machen kann, SCRUBS GUCKEN!




würde ich ja gerne machen, aber ich muss kurz los =/



btw: dk frostpräsi-nerf hätten sie sich auch sparen können .... ein glück bin ich weg von frost ...


----------



## Genker (3. Juni 2009)

Souljy schrieb:


> irgendwie hab ich das bedürfnis an meinem Urlaubstag zu spielen aber irwie gehts nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau das gleiche Prob hab ich irgendwie auch -.-


----------



## Nuffing (3. Juni 2009)

ich war von anfang an Blut und ich werd immer blut bleiben, im pvp so wie im pve, gibt für mich einfach nichts geileres^^


----------



## Uachu (3. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Das beste was man jetzt machen kann, SCRUBS GUCKEN!



wie gern würd ich das jetzt machen, nur bin in so ner saublöden weiterbildung wo wir null machen ausser zu surfen -.- das nervt mich vielleicht


----------



## Dpskalle (3. Juni 2009)

nein, two and a half men !!!

ist eindeutig besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg Kalle


----------



## Nuffing (3. Juni 2009)

Uachu schrieb:


> wie gern würd ich das jetzt machen, nur bin in so ner saublöden weiterbildung wo wir null machen ausser zu surfen -.- das nervt mich vielleicht



tja =D net jeder kanns schön haben 

^.^ dazu noch 18 tage dann hab ich b-day dann kauf ich mir noch ne tolle neue grafickkarte =D


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. Juni 2009)

also ich war ja vor Kurzem im Kino und ich muss sagen Illuminati ist wirklich TOP!

Besser als Da Vinci Code

freu mich schon auf Morgen *freu* Endlich T4 - Die Erlösung


----------



## Uachu (3. Juni 2009)

ich hab nur noch 9 tage dann kommt ein neuer pc ins haus endlich


----------



## Tobidd (3. Juni 2009)

Ich will reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (3. Juni 2009)

Tobidd schrieb:


> Ich will reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQqIOqWR7n4


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. Juni 2009)

zur abwechslung

http://www.pausenspiele.net/spiel_119.html


um die wartezeit zu verkürzen ^^


----------



## Deligor (3. Juni 2009)

Qwalle schrieb:


> btw: dk frostpräsi-nerf hätten sie sich auch sparen können .... ein glück bin ich weg von frost ...



Darf ich daraus schließen, dass du nicht mehr als DK tankst? Denn solltest du dies immernoch tun hast du garkeine andere Wahl als in Frostpräsenz zu kämpfen.

Ich find die Veränderung an der Präsenz lästig...muss nachher mal schaun ob sich der eingehende Schaden in grenzen hält oder ab ich lieber ein paar sockel austauschen muss.

Mfg Del


----------



## Genker (3. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> tja =D net jeder kanns schön haben
> 
> ^.^ dazu noch 18 tage dann hab ich b-day dann kauf ich mir noch ne tolle neue grafickkarte =D



Jetzt bin ich leicht irritiert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toamar (3. Juni 2009)

SERVER LAUFEN WIEDER


----------



## Uachu (3. Juni 2009)

Toamar schrieb:


> SERVER LAUFEN WIEDER



Na da is aber wer schnell^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. Juni 2009)

toller witz
und morgen kommt der Osterhase zu besuch und legt uns alle full T8 +VZ Rollen und Steine in den Briefkasten


----------



## Nuffing (3. Juni 2009)

Toamar schrieb:


> SERVER LAUFEN WIEDER



ja ne ist klar


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. Juni 2009)

ich liebe Scrubs^^

aber leider kenne ich alle Folgen schon auswendig

Also nochmal ne runde Kaffee Spendier und den Brötchenteller aufgefüllt weiter gehts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nestazio (3. Juni 2009)

hat jemand zufällig nen link wo ich den patch extern ziehen kann, mein downloader bricht immer nach 70% (ohne Fehlermeldungen) ab und nix passiert. -.-


----------



## Majokat (3. Juni 2009)

Nestazio schrieb:


> hat jemand zufällig nen link wo ich den patch extern ziehen kann, mein downloader bricht immer nach 70% (ohne Fehlermeldungen) ab und nix passiert. -.-




versuchs mal auf wowsource.de (oder so Ähnlich)

vllt haben die den Patch schon zum Download

Edith meint, dass ich nicht so faul sein soll, und den Link raussuchen soll

Da hast du: Klick (und nein! Es ist kein Keylogger)


----------



## ArinaNetherSturm (3. Juni 2009)

Toamar schrieb:


> SERVER LAUFEN WIEDER




In Amerika?^^ Bei mir leider noch nicht!

Ich will endlich 80 werden :-(


----------



## Kabamaan (3. Juni 2009)

1860 seiten 60 dumdumdum 60^^

ne das musste mal sein ;D
ey totale scheiße erster beitrag auf 1861 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pf ich lass es stehen^^


----------



## Seawater (3. Juni 2009)

Weiß jemand, wann Star Wars The Old Republic rauskommt?


----------



## MakeThemCry (3. Juni 2009)

bekommt ihr auch die Fehlermeldung wenn ihr euch einloggen wollt "Die Spielversion konnte nicht überprüft werden"?


----------



## Nestazio (3. Juni 2009)

super tipp, danke, grad am ziehen. für jeden mit dem gleichen problem, hier mal der link: WoW Source  - Download


----------



## Majokat (3. Juni 2009)

MakeThemCry schrieb:


> bekommt ihr auch die Fehlermeldung wenn ihr euch einloggen wollt "Die Spielversion konnte nicht überprüft werden"?




jo. Patch ist halt schon da, aber die Server noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch ne Stunde -.-


----------



## ChevesieLane (3. Juni 2009)

MakeThemCry schrieb:


> bekommt ihr auch die Fehlermeldung wenn ihr euch einloggen wollt "Die Spielversion konnte nicht überprüft werden"?




jo die fehlermeldung hab ich auch^^

hat sich bis nachher hoffentlich gelöst


----------



## Seawater (3. Juni 2009)

Weiß keiner, wann in etwa Star War The Old Republic rauskommt?


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juni 2009)

bloß gut das ich auf der arbeit bin XD


----------



## Ande000 (3. Juni 2009)

funzt auch nach der install vom Patch ned... mist


----------



## Phenyl19 (3. Juni 2009)

jap Arbeit ist was feines^^


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (3. Juni 2009)

MakeThemCry schrieb:


> bekommt ihr auch die Fehlermeldung wenn ihr euch einloggen wollt "Die Spielversion konnte nicht überprüft werden"?



Da man den Patch installiert hat hab man ne neue Version wie auf den Servern da sie da noch nciht drauf is ...


----------



## pixeljedi (3. Juni 2009)

moin @all

*kaffeerumreich* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freyen (3. Juni 2009)

Moinsens zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *stellt frisch gebrühten Kaffee in die Runde*

Der Updater macht ja nur noch Zicken, direkt im Anschluß kann ich immer die repair.exe drüberlaufen lassen. 
Die behebt auch das Problem mit der Spielversion - danach kann man wieder die leere Realmliste aufrufen - also einfach laufen lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darrkey (3. Juni 2009)

so ein crap... da hat man einmal ferien und dann so was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (3. Juni 2009)

Bei mir ging das patchen ohne probleme um 8.30uhr


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (3. Juni 2009)

Das Problem das es bei 70% aufhörte beim Patchen hatte ich auch ... Habs einfach ein paar mal gestartet irgendwann ging es dann so ca 4 -5 mal


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. Juni 2009)

hab ja auch relativ früh gepatcht scheint aber so zu sein das es an den Servern liegt denn vorhin sah ich noch dei Liste in der alle als Offline angezeigt werden wo sonst ne leere liste steht.

zur sw sache scheint es laut offizieller seite noch keine neuigkeiten zu geben, bin eher gespannt auf SG-Worlds


----------



## Cloudsbrother (3. Juni 2009)

Also ich lese hier das einige ne Fehlermeldung nach dem patchen hatten.
Weiss ja nicht ob es das gleiche Problem ist aber wenn ich einloggen will 
steht da die Fehlermeldung die auch da steht wenn das Passwort falsch eingegeben wurde.
Naja. Werd später nochmal nachsehen wenn die wartungsarbeiten vorbei sind.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (3. Juni 2009)

Gudden morgen 
wie gehts so? *gähn*


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. Juni 2009)

solange kann ich an meiner wc3 map weiter basteln 

immer mit der ruhe es wurden nur die Server Formatiert und wir müssen alle von Vorne anfangen, ach ja und BC und WotLK wurden auch Formatiert die haben jetzt nen neues Server System wir müssen erst bis 60 Leveln den Kompletten Content durch haben und wenn Wir alle T1 Haben dürfen wir in die Scherben Welt und uns von Tx - T6 durchboxen aber dürfen nix überspringen.

Danach dürfen wir erst nach Nordend und wieder unser T7 zusammen Suchen usw etc. pp


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (3. Juni 2009)

Gibt bestimmt welche die das glauben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (3. Juni 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> immer mit der ruhe es wurden nur die Server Formatiert und wir müssen alle von Vorne anfangen, ach ja und BC und WotLK wurden auch Formatiert die haben jetzt nen neues Server System wir müssen erst bis 60 Leveln den Kompletten Content durch haben und wenn Wir alle T1 Haben dürfen wir in die Scherben Welt und uns von Tx - T6 durchboxen aber dürfen nix überspringen.
> 
> Danach dürfen wir erst nach Nordend und wieder unser T7 zusammen Suchen usw etc. pp



hehe ... mein lacher am Morgen ist damit gerettet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. Juni 2009)

das alle meine ich als ergänzung Wortwörtlich erst wenn ALLE Charakter auf einem Server die Maximalstufe erreicht haben wird die nächste erweiterung "Freigeschalten"..oder doch besser der Ganze Pool?...

naja egal schön dass ich einige zum lachen Bringen konnte

sind ja nur noch 32 Minuten bis die Meldung kommt das es doch länger dauert...


----------



## Devilyn (3. Juni 2009)

ohne probs installiert^^

naja mal eine Rauchen


----------



## Qwalle (3. Juni 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> also ich war ja vor Kurzem im Kino und ich muss sagen Illuminati ist wirklich TOP!
> 
> Besser als Da Vinci Code
> 
> freu mich schon auf Morgen *freu* Endlich T4 - Die Erlösung



fand da vince code irgendwie faszinierender, aber trotzdem ist illu ein geiler film =)



Deligor schrieb:


> Darf ich daraus schließen, dass du nicht mehr als DK tankst? Denn solltest du dies immernoch tun hast du garkeine andere Wahl als in Frostpräsenz zu kämpfen.
> 
> Ich find die Veränderung an der Präsenz lästig...muss nachher mal schaun ob sich der eingehende Schaden in grenzen hält oder ab ich lieber ein paar sockel austauschen muss.
> 
> Mfg Del



nein, ich mach nur schaden, bin blut und unholy

aber mein kumpel ist frosttank

mfg =)


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (3. Juni 2009)

Patch eben normal geladen und so und nu steht bei mir auch "Spielverison ...."


----------



## Xelyna (3. Juni 2009)

Nestazio schrieb:


> hat jemand zufällig nen link wo ich den patch extern ziehen kann, mein downloader bricht immer nach 70% (ohne Fehlermeldungen) ab und nix passiert. -.-


http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php
/e: *huch* man sollte mal öfter auf aktualisieren klicken.. o0


----------



## arkono (3. Juni 2009)

boah so lange warten das zieht ja bestimmt noch ein paar stündchen


----------



## dosacole (3. Juni 2009)

Qwalle schrieb:


> fand da vince code irgendwie faszinierender, aber trotzdem ist illu ein geiler film =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




illuminati war die entäuschung des jahres für mich 
ich mein es ist klar das man sich nich punktgenau an eine buchvorlge halten kann aber das was die da abgeliefert haben ist echt erbärmlich und sehr enttäuschend


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. Juni 2009)

scheiße, Schattenbrand is ja doch heute dran..son Mist, gegen Briten oder Franzmänner naja mal sehen wie das Wird, aber wir treffen doch nicht auf die Galier oder?...^^


----------



## grolaurc (3. Juni 2009)

Hmpf, RvD immer noch down xD

MUSS ZOCKEN............................


----------



## Qwalle (3. Juni 2009)

dosacole schrieb:


> illuminati war die entäuschung des jahres für mich
> ich mein es ist klar das man sich nich punktgenau an eine buchvorlge halten kann aber das was die da abgeliefert haben ist echt erbärmlich und sehr enttäuschend




ja, ich hörte auch davon, dass viel weggelassen wurde.
aber wenn man bedenkt, dass man alles reingebracht hätte, dann würde der film die 4 stunden locker knacken ^^


----------



## grolaurc (3. Juni 2009)

Na toll, Wartungsarbeiten bis 13 Uhr verlängert..............................


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (3. Juni 2009)

"Verlängert bis 13 Uhr"


Irgendwie wars ja fast klar wenn sie die Realms zusammen legen das irgendwas nciht klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pansky (3. Juni 2009)

Die Wartungsarbeiten verlängern sich bis 13.00 Uhr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackzone (3. Juni 2009)

Dit war doch so klar das sie bis 13 uhr verlängern >.<^^


----------



## Schorki (3. Juni 2009)

hauptsache bis 18 uhr is alles fit wenn ick von arbeit heim bin brauch noch 2 marken fürn amboss ^^


----------



## dosacole (3. Juni 2009)

es wurden nicht nur sachen weggelassen 
es wurde auch an der story an sich rumgebastelt
zum, bleistift der eine bishhof der ertränkt werden sollte und dann am ende papst wird
im buch stirbt der mann im film überlebt ers 
lauter so koische sachen eben 
mag den streifen einfach nich 
lesen ist wohl einfach die bessere lösung


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. Juni 2009)

ok ver bekam den Tv-Kühlschrank?

oder doch besser der Klosessel?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Juni 2009)

wartungsarbeiten bis 13 uhr? -.-
*gothic2 installier*


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (3. Juni 2009)

Oh man -.- kack Wartung immer...


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. Juni 2009)

ich glaub ich kram mal wieder Morrowind raus


----------



## blackzone (3. Juni 2009)

*spongebob schau* hmm wie wärs mit kaffee`?^^


----------



## Love-Coast (3. Juni 2009)

"Die Bombe geht hoch!"
"Kein Problem, ich bin ein Heiliger der Hubschrauber fliegen kann! Und Fallschirm springen kann ich auch!"

Fandet ihr auch das Tom Hanks ab und zu kurz mit indischem Akzent gesprochen hat?^^


----------



## Freyen (3. Juni 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> immer mit der ruhe es wurden nur die Server Formatiert und wir müssen alle von Vorne anfangen, ach ja und BC und WotLK wurden auch Formatiert die haben jetzt nen neues Server System wir müssen erst bis 60 Leveln den Kompletten Content durch haben und wenn Wir alle T1 Haben dürfen wir in die Scherben Welt und uns von Tx - T6 durchboxen aber dürfen nix überspringen.
> 
> Danach dürfen wir erst nach Nordend und wieder unser T7 zusammen Suchen usw etc. pp



Haha, der war gut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber du bist schuld, dass ich schon wieder mein aromatisches Heißgetränk über die Tastatur verteilt habe...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hmm, wenn wir gerade bei Filmen sind: Wolverine ist klasse! Illuminati hab ich leider noch nicht gesehen, vielleicht demnächst...


----------



## Qwalle (3. Juni 2009)

Love-Coast schrieb:


> "Die Bombe geht hoch!"
> "Kein Problem, ich bin ein Heiliger der Hubschrauber fliegen kann! Und Fallschirm springen kann ich auch!"




das war für persönlich der hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber im buch steht, dass er sowas kann.


habe trotzdem üüüübel abgelacht, weil das so ausm nichts kam, so ohne jegweige logik ^^


----------



## Love-Coast (3. Juni 2009)

Qwalle schrieb:


> das war für persönlich der hammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das war mal richtig gut^^
ich saß eher da und hatte gar keinen Durchblick mehr^^
dachte die wollen mich verarschen^^


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (3. Juni 2009)

Ich hab voll den ekligen gelben Belag auf meinen Zähnen am heutigen morgen bin aber zu faul Zähne zu putzen.
Stinkt auch wie sau aus dem Mund wenn ich dran rieche.

Need Kaugummi buff pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashura1987 (3. Juni 2009)

Bis 13 Uhr....wahnsinn....*Street Fighter 4 kaufen fährt*


----------



## Kabamaan (3. Juni 2009)

Ey ferien sturmfrei perfekt und dann wartungsarbeiten. Naja muss eh noch rasenmähen dann pack ich fc2 ma weg und geh bis denne mal *Winkt*


----------



## XziTe (3. Juni 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Ich hab voll den ekligen gelben Belag auf meinen Zähnen am heutigen morgen bin aber zu faul Zähne zu putzen.
> Stinkt auch wie sau aus dem Mund wenn ich dran rieche.
> 
> Need Kaugummi buff pls
> ...



*Schlägt sich die Vorstellung aus dem Kopf*

*Holt sich ne Tasse Kaffe*

*Begutachtet dann die weitere Bioshock Story!*


----------



## Aerasan (3. Juni 2009)

ehm leute ma ne frage hier^^...
bei mir funzt das kästchen am rand nich wo immer die wartungszeiten drinnen stehen...
wie lange stehtn drin? bis 11e wie immer oder wurde es verlängert??

MfG Aerasan


----------



## Sentro (3. Juni 2009)

/husten...

Man....dass das immer so lange dauert^^


----------



## Trojka (3. Juni 2009)

ich finds völlig sinnlos die realms zusammen schliessen, als ob pvp auf irgendeiner art und weise noch spass macht, ausser mann spielt natürlich
pala,Dk oder schurke, sollten sich besser um die balance kümmern als um so ein misst hier, aha ne mom, blizz kümmert sich auch lieber darum,
die 2 Drachen für die Ulduar erfolge rauszupatchen, wobei sich ja eh kein schwein aufregt, ich verstehe einfach denn sinn ned und bin auch ziemlich angepisst.

naja lg das war jezu ein mimimimimi, ich geh jetz ne runde countern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (3. Juni 2009)

Morgen, sche... Server immernoch down ...



Trojka schrieb:


> ich finds völlig sinnlos die realms zusammen schliessen, als ob pvp auf irgendeiner art und weise noch spass macht, ausser mann spielt natürlich
> pala,Dk oder schurke, sollten sich besser um die balance kümmern als um so ein misst hier, aha ne mom, blizz kümmert sich auch lieber darum,
> die 2 Drachen für die Ulduar erfolge rauszupatchen, wobei sich ja eh kein schwein aufregt, ich verstehe einfach denn sinn ned und bin auch ziemlich angepisst.
> 
> ...


Sind das vom Namen her eig. Französische oder Englische Server ?


----------



## Hellfire1337 (3. Juni 2009)

kommen die server schon wieder on?


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Juni 2009)

lol - wette gewonnen, bis mind. 13 uhr verlängert - daß die sich dort nicht langsam lächerlich vorkommen mit ihren 11 uhr - das ist genauso glaubwürdig wie versprochene steuererleichterungen vor einer wahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (3. Juni 2009)

Wielange denkt ihr noch ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sentro (3. Juni 2009)

Oo

Wartungsarbeiten sind bis voraussichtlich 13 Uhr verlängert worden.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. Juni 2009)

wartung bis 1300


----------



## Trojka (3. Juni 2009)

Sind das vom Namen her eig. Französische oder Englische Server ?
[/quote]

englische und französische.

Wartungsarbeiten bis 13Uhr verlängert!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. Juni 2009)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> lol - wette gewonnen, bis mind. 13 uhr verlängert - daß die sich dort nicht langsam lächerlich vorkommen mit ihren 11 uhr - das ist genauso glaubwürdig wie versprochene steuererleichterungen vor einer wahl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die letzten male kamen die server eher wieder on als angekündigt


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. Juni 2009)

ihh

naja Kaugiummi wird da nich viel helfen es sei denn wen du schon ausm Mund wie ne Kuh ausm popo stinkst möchtest du nicht auch noch selbige Küssen

also immernoch warten.. ah siehe da Morrowind is fertig...


----------



## dosacole (3. Juni 2009)

13uhr 
naja war ja vorrauszusehen oder ?


----------



## Berndl (3. Juni 2009)

scheiße mann 1864 Seiten voll sinnlosem Spamm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*seinen Teil dazu beiträgt

Blubb


----------



## bartman223 (3. Juni 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> die letzten male kamen die server eher wieder on als angekündigt


stimmt .


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Juni 2009)

Berndl schrieb:


> scheiße mann 1864 Seiten voll sinnlosem Spamm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach so viel ist das gar nicht :S


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Juni 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> die letzten male kamen die server eher wieder on als angekündigt




fail - letzte woche wurde beim zusammenschluß auch von 11 uhr geredet, dann waren es auch dort 13 uhr - und in der summe der wartungsarbeiten sind die zeiten eher sporadisch eingehalten, meist aber überschritten worden

wie dem auch sei - gut daß die angaben auf den backzeiten für dr.oetker-kuchen besser sind - was ein drama sich da sonst entwickeln würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qwalle (3. Juni 2009)

also 12:50 ^^


----------



## rotermichel (3. Juni 2009)

Warum geht WOW ned ? blubb :-)


----------



## Conex1 (3. Juni 2009)

Ist es normal, dass am anfang jetzt die Fehlermeldung "Die Spielversion konnte nicht überprüft werden" kommt?


----------



## Domalias (3. Juni 2009)

Trojka schrieb:


> ich finds völlig sinnlos die realms zusammen schliessen, als ob pvp auf irgendeiner art und weise noch spass macht, ausser mann spielt natürlich
> pala,Dk oder schurke, sollten sich besser um die balance kümmern als um so ein misst hier, aha ne mom, blizz kümmert sich auch lieber darum,
> die 2 Drachen für die Ulduar erfolge rauszupatchen, wobei sich ja eh kein schwein aufregt, ich verstehe einfach denn sinn ned und bin auch ziemlich angepisst.
> 
> ...




Armer Junge,musste doch net gleich weinen. . .


----------



## bartman223 (3. Juni 2009)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> fail - letzte woche wurde beim zusammenschluß auch von 11 uhr geredet, dann waren es auch dort 13 uhr - und in der summe der wartungsarbeiten sind die zeiten eher sporadisch eingehalten, meist aber überschritten worden
> 
> wie dem auch sei - gut daß die angaben auf den backzeiten für dr.oetker-kuchen besser sind - was ein drama sich da sonst entwickeln würde
> 
> ...


mein Server war um 11:10 on !


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. Juni 2009)

so die zeit mit Al Bundy vertreib

alle die mitmachen wollen bitte nen + in den channel

ähm ich mein was macht ihr zur zeit?


----------



## Qwalle (3. Juni 2009)

Domalias schrieb:


> Armer Junge,musste doch net gleich weinen. . .




HAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicolanda (3. Juni 2009)

NEIN !!! Wartungsarbeiten bis 13.00 verlängert *schnief* drecks realmpool zusammenschluss


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Juni 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> ähm ich mein was macht ihr zur zeit?


warten, dass die nacht des raben fertig installiert ist <.<


----------



## rotermichel (3. Juni 2009)

Habe gerade cod4 gezockt (zum zeitvertreib )


----------



## Mannoroth (3. Juni 2009)

huhu @all°


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. Juni 2009)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> fail - letzte woche wurde beim zusammenschluß auch von 11 uhr geredet, dann waren es auch dort 13 uhr - und in der summe der wartungsarbeiten sind die zeiten eher sporadisch eingehalten, meist aber überschritten worden


also mein server ohne zusammenlegung war letzte woche, trotz angekündigt 11 uhr, schon um 10 uhr wieder on


----------



## rotermichel (3. Juni 2009)

huhu


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (3. Juni 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> so die zeit mit Al Bundy vertreib
> 
> alle die mitmachen wollen bitte nen + in den channel
> 
> ähm ich mein was macht ihr zur zeit?



+++

würde zu gerne mit gucken, bin aber auf arbeit. al bundy ist... kann ich garnicht in worte fassen.

schon zig mal rauf und runter geguckt über die jahre verteilt.


----------



## Mannoroth (3. Juni 2009)

Sagt ma bei denen die letzte woche schon die Realmpool zusammenlegung bekommen habne, sind eigentlich bei euch merklich mehr BGs offen?


----------



## Devilyn (3. Juni 2009)

Höre grade aus langerweile VIVA^^

Grade Mark Medlock mit Mama Sita xD

Und nun Azad mit noch sonnem Kunden, dieses Prison break Lied xD


----------



## STAR1988 (3. Juni 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> so die zeit mit Al Bundy vertreib
> 
> alle die mitmachen wollen bitte nen + in den channel
> 
> ähm ich mein was macht ihr zur zeit?


 + ^^ bundy ftw !


----------



## redsnapper (3. Juni 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> +++
> 
> würde zu gerne mit gucken, bin aber auf arbeit. al bundy ist... kann ich garnicht in worte fassen.
> 
> schon zig mal rauf und runter geguckt über die jahre verteilt.




Hm Al Bundy hab ich grade ned da, aber jetzt wäre ein guter Zeitpunkt Star Trek TOS (also die aller aller erste Staffel xD) anzufangen....
Afk Star Trek gucken


----------



## Devilyn (3. Juni 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> +++
> 
> würde zu gerne mit gucken, bin aber auf arbeit. al bundy ist... kann ich garnicht in worte fassen.
> 
> schon zig mal rauf und runter geguckt über die jahre verteilt.



Jau kenn ich, vorallem die Unter/Ober Ankten folgen kenn ich in und Auswendig^^


----------



## rotermichel (3. Juni 2009)

ich könnt wetten das ab 13:00 Uhr überhaupt nix mehr geht (so wie immer) 
kann man den Mittwoch nicht einfach aus dem Kalender streichen ?


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Juni 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> also mein server ohne zusammenlegung war letzte woche, trotz angekündigt 11 uhr, schon um 10 uhr wieder on



dann auch für dich - es gab letzte woche schon einen zusammenschluß - dort stand auch 11 uhr, daraus wurden 13 uhr - darum geht es, nicht um die wuseligen wartungsarbeiten, die in derletzten woche sogar nur einen neustart auf ysera ausgemacht habem

mir geht es einfach darum, daß man dort nach 4 jahren noch immer nicht in der lage ist,  realistische angaben zur wartungsdauer zu machen.

vielleicht lachen sie sich dort aber über ihren running-gag einfach nur immer wieder tot


----------



## Mannoroth (3. Juni 2009)

*streich*... bringt nix >.<


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (3. Juni 2009)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> + ^^ bundy ftw !



dein avatar ist genial. war das nicht die folge, wo er die ganze zeit mit irgend einem operator am telefon gesessen hatte? wegen seinem dodge?


----------



## STAR1988 (3. Juni 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> dein avatar ist genial. war das nicht die folge, wo er die ganze zeit mit irgend einem operator am telefon gesessen hatte? wegen seinem dodge?



genau ^^


----------



## Malondil (3. Juni 2009)

fahrt hinterhalt hoch wir hatten unsere zusammenlegung schon letzte woche...


----------



## Korgor (3. Juni 2009)

Conex1 schrieb:


> Ist es normal, dass am anfang jetzt die Fehlermeldung "Die Spielversion konnte nicht überprüft werden" kommt?


Joa, normal.


----------



## rotermichel (3. Juni 2009)

sch... auf die zusammenlegung ich will spielen


----------



## Mannoroth (3. Juni 2009)

rotermichel schrieb:


> sch... auf die zusammenlegung ich will spielen




ruhiiig, gaaaaaaaaaaanz ruhig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Undeadlord16 (3. Juni 2009)

uiiii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eine Horde Suchties 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *fröhlich dazugesell* xD

naja dann geh ich mal kühlschrank looten und das zeug für rock am ring fertigpacken =)


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (3. Juni 2009)

fällt mir gerade noch ein gespräch von den bundys ein.

peggy: aber al, du kannst nich draussen schlafen, es regnet.

al:       na und? dann schlafe ich mit offenen mund, vielleicht ertrinke ich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (3. Juni 2009)

Höchste zeit das ich mal wieder Guitar Hero aus der ecke hole.


----------



## Micro(welle) (3. Juni 2009)

Korgor schrieb:


> Joa, normal.


Dann bin ich ja beruigt ....puh


----------



## rotermichel (3. Juni 2009)

loool wie geil


----------



## Ballonede (3. Juni 2009)

Moin,
jo steht ja nun da - bis 13.00 Uhr .......... + X


----------



## rotermichel (3. Juni 2009)

Ballonede schrieb:


> Moin,
> jo steht ja nun da - bis 13.00 Uhr .......... +X




Bin mal gespannt was um 13 Uhr da steht - ich hoffe noch Mittwoch ;-)


----------



## STAR1988 (3. Juni 2009)

Bundy vs. Ms. Blaub auch ganz witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AL:            Hören sie Blobb !...

Ms Blaub:   Blaub !

Al: Ich kenne Ihren namen sie sehen einfach aus wie'n blobb ! 

xD


----------



## sK4r4 (3. Juni 2009)

ein paar englische realms laufen bei mir =D=D=D=D


----------



## Mandalore (3. Juni 2009)

Never play on patchday....
Ich hoffe das der Hardmoderun heute nicht ins Wasser fällt


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (3. Juni 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> fällt mir gerade noch ein gespräch von den bundys ein.
> 
> peggy: aber al, du kannst nich draussen schlafen, es regnet.
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Geil xD


----------



## Silmarilli (3. Juni 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> also ich war ja vor Kurzem im Kino und ich muss sagen Illuminati ist wirklich TOP!
> 
> Besser als Da Vinci Code



nur das sie im vergleich zum da vinci code bei Illuminati die Handlung noch mehr verdreht verändert und abgeglichen haben ... also mein Freund und ich konnten die letzte Stunde nur noch lachen.

btw. wenn so viele realm-pools zusammen gelegt werden ... sind dann nicht eigentlich alle server bis 13 off?


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. Juni 2009)

oder blizz erfindet in naher zukunft neue server zeiten: Mo - Di von 00 - 23: 59 und Do - So von 00 - 23:59 Uhr (die eine Minute zum Neustart und der Mitwoch is Server Ruhe Tag)


----------



## Mofeist (3. Juni 2009)

wieso ist eig Blutdurst down wir werden doch mit gar nichts zusammen gelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Juni 2009)

Leute sie legen ganze Realmpools zusammen das wird heut noch länger als bis 13:00 dauern das müsste euch doch eigendlich klar sein ich meine da steckt ein rießen aufwand dahinter


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (3. Juni 2009)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> Bundy vs. Ms. Blaub auch ganz witzig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hören sie blob(b). köstlich.


----------



## sK4r4 (3. Juni 2009)

französische realms laufen auch wieder teilweise xD
und vereinzelt "kleine" deutsche ^^


----------



## Malondil (3. Juni 2009)

dethectus und garrosh laufen es wird!!!
edit: Un'goro läuft juhu!


----------



## Qwalle (3. Juni 2009)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> vielleicht lachen sie sich dort aber über ihren running-gag einfach nur immer wieder tot




defenitely /sign


----------



## Mofeist (3. Juni 2009)

WIESO BLUTDURST NICHT NOOOOOT


----------



## Undeadlord16 (3. Juni 2009)

kann mir mal einer sagen wie ihr das seht?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei mir kommt immer "spielversion konnte nicht überprüft werden!"


----------



## Shaton (3. Juni 2009)

ich liebe die minuten antworten (updates) die jetzt kommen gogo^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redsnapper (3. Juni 2009)

ich komme jetzt auf die ersten Server....aber was soll ich auf Forscherliga? -.-

Tante Edith flamed mich weil andere schneller waren


----------



## sK4r4 (3. Juni 2009)

> kann mir mal einer sagen wie ihr das seht?! biggrin.gif bei mir kommt immer "spielversion konnte nicht überprüft werden!"


also ich habe gestern nacht nach server down schon gepatcht. vllt liegt es ja daran


----------



## Nocard (3. Juni 2009)

Undeadlord16 schrieb:


> kann mir mal einer sagen wie ihr das seht?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


des möchte ich auch wissen :>


----------



## bartman223 (3. Juni 2009)

shice man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
spielversion konnte nicht überprüft werden -.-
was tuen?


----------



## Elda (3. Juni 2009)

oh noez Wartungsarbeiten bis 13 Uhr verlängert : /


----------



## zro_- (3. Juni 2009)

AZSHARA GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO da hab ich schonmal frei und dann sowas !^^


----------



## sK4r4 (3. Juni 2009)

bartman223 schrieb:


> shice man
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie gesagt vielleicht weil manche (mir inbegriffen) gestern abend schon gepatcht haben und da ging es vielleicht noch ; )


----------



## bartman223 (3. Juni 2009)

sagt pls wenn Lothar online is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dazar (3. Juni 2009)

soviele dumme ratschläge hier ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

manche leute meinen echt die weisheit mit löffeln gefressen zuhaben


----------



## XziTe (3. Juni 2009)

Die ersten Realms sind on!


----------



## Conex1 (3. Juni 2009)

Noyze schrieb:


> Das kommt nur wenn du versucht hast dich mit dem Battle.net account einzuloggen
> Warte einfach bis 13 Uhr dann funtzt es wieder



Ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung auch und ich habe mich noch nie mit den Battle.net Accounts auseinander gesetzt... Oder werden die automatisch umgestellt?


----------



## Dazar (3. Juni 2009)

XziTe schrieb:


> Die ersten Realms sind on!



auch schon aufgewacht ?


----------



## moorhuhnxx (3. Juni 2009)

An alle bei denen die Fehler Meldung erscheint "Spielversion nicht gefunden" o. ä., diese Meldung tritt machmal während der Wartunsgarbeiten auf, also keine Panik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ab 13 Uhr dürfte alles wieder funktionieren

PS: ein paar Realms sind übrigens schon wieder online guckt also doch einfach ob euer Realm schon wieder steht oder nehmt ein entspanntes zweites frühstück bzw. geht bei dem schönen Wetter etwas spazieren. Eine gute Idee ist es auch notwendigkeiten, wie Einkaufen, Wäsche etc. jetzt zu erledigen dann bleibt später mehr Zeit zum Zocken

Ich bin auch genervt das gerade an meinem freien tag die wartungsarbeiten verlängert wurden. aber was solls, die welt dreht sich weiter und die welt der kriegskunst dreht sich ab 13 uhr weiter


----------



## bartman223 (3. Juni 2009)

hab battle acc gemacht .. jetz kann ich mich wieder einloggn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchbinArzt (3. Juni 2009)

Noyze schrieb:


> Das kommt nur wenn du versucht hast dich mit dem Battle.net account einzuloggen
> Warte einfach bis 13 Uhr dann funtzt es wieder



Mit Battlenet hat das nix zu tun. Man braucht nix tun außer warten. Wir alle haben den Patch 3.1.3 schon runtergeladen. Allerdings sind die Server selbst noch nicht mit dem neuen Patch bespielt worden. Darum kommt beim Login auch diese Fehlermeldung also keine Panik. Im Offiziellen Forum entstehen auch gerade X Threads zu dem Thema. Jeder hat das gleiche Problem darum einfach mal locker bleiben und die Zeit bis 13 Uhr (oder länger *g*) an der frischen Luft verbringen.


----------



## buffsplz (3. Juni 2009)

Dazar schrieb:


> soviele dumme ratschläge hier ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie der Noyze aber Recht hat dabei:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...d=3#95198558497

So viele dumme Flamer hier....


----------



## Dazar (3. Juni 2009)

was hängst du dann hier in dem forum ?


----------



## Kasching (3. Juni 2009)

> geht bei dem schönen Wetter etwas spazieren



Es regnet ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (bei uns) 

Aber ich lerne das ist auch nie verkehrt.


----------



## bartman223 (3. Juni 2009)

bei mir gehts aber OHNE BATTLE ACC nicht ..


----------



## Needed (3. Juni 2009)

hm mach eh noch abwasch und gewaschene wäsche aufhängen dann ist es auch um 23 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardrain86 (3. Juni 2009)

kann rmi wer schnell helfen habe ein problem und komme nicht ins spiel rein irgendwas mit einer beswchädigten datei pls schnelle hilfe erforderlich


----------



## Gerbo (3. Juni 2009)

toll ich bin krank geschrieben, es regnet und der Kaffe ist auch alle.....und nun???*gg*


----------



## Dichtoschuki (3. Juni 2009)

ich habe keinen battlenet acc und bekomme diese meldung.. ich hoffe das es echt nur mit den wartungsarbeiten zutun hat


----------



## buffsplz (3. Juni 2009)

Dazar schrieb:


> was hängst du dann hier in dem forum ?




Flamer flamen. 

Ausserdem ist Mittagpause.... (fast) Man muss sich ja vorbereiten....


----------



## Needed (3. Juni 2009)

ausgelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (3. Juni 2009)

Wieso nicht Blutdurst hey wir ham gar nix mit dem Realmpoolzusammmenlegenungen zu tuen^^


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (3. Juni 2009)

Dazar schrieb:


> was hängst du dann hier in dem forum ?



vielleicht nur um dich zu ärgern und auf die palme zu bringen? 

sauer dass du nicht spielen kannst?


----------



## buffsplz (3. Juni 2009)

Gerbo schrieb:


> toll ich bin krank geschrieben, es regnet und der Kaffe ist auch alle.....und nun???*gg*




Hast mein Mitleid, Dude. Ich fühle mit dir....
Soll ich Dir 'nen Kaffe mitbringen?


----------



## hardrain86 (3. Juni 2009)

kann mri wer helfen kome nicht ins spiel wegen dem patch wenn ich des pw eingebe udn nein es ist richtig geschrieben!
irgendwas mit ner defekten datei oder sowas weiß wer woran es liegt kann mir wer ehlfen pls?


----------



## Bitorez (3. Juni 2009)

also wenn es bei euch allen der selbe fehler ist ( 2099 )

ist eig ganz einfach ... ich hab einfach pc neu gestartet und es ging nützt aer sowieso nichts da server bis 13:00 uhr down sind ^^


----------



## Mofeist (3. Juni 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> kann mri wer helfen kome nicht ins spiel wegen dem patch wenn ich des pw eingebe udn nein es ist richtig geschrieben!
> irgendwas mit ner defekten datei oder sowas weiß wer woran es liegt kann mir wer ehlfen pls?



rechner neu starten


----------



## Nuffing (3. Juni 2009)

Also Teldrassil ist on seit etwa 20 minuten


----------



## jase03 (3. Juni 2009)

http://www.sinn-frei.com/das-haerteste-gam...r-welt_7741.htm

das härteste spiel der welt


ich schaffe es nur bis level 10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TP1980 (3. Juni 2009)

Diese Fehlermeldung wird wohl jeder Spieler heute bekommen, da ja die Realms zusammengeschlossen werden.

Ich z.bsp. spiel auf dem Pool VERDERBNIS (dt) und dieser wird mit RECKONING (uk) zusammengeschlossen, d.h. das die Spielversionen nicht mehr aktuell sind.

Wie Blizzard auf diesen hinrverbrannten Einfall kam weiss kein Schwein ... Denn nun muss man sich zum wiederholten Male die WTF, WTB und Interface Ordner löschen
dann sich die realmlist.wtf Datei sich via Wordpad etc an sehen und schauen ob alles korrekt eingetragen ist 

Wenn das nciht hilft muss man das komplette Programm deinstallieren und neu drauf fahren musste ein Kumpel machen der hatte die Schnauze aber gestrichen voll von WOW


----------



## hardrain86 (3. Juni 2009)

neugestartet udn ging nicht pls help


----------



## Sabuesa (3. Juni 2009)

ein paar server sind online also schnell lvl 1 chars erstellen und /1 vollspammen ^^


----------



## schumii (3. Juni 2009)

Gonsi schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> Ich bin absolut davon überzeugt, dass die Server pünktlich um 11 wieder starten, schliesslich steht das da. Und warum sollte das nicht stimmen?
> 
> ...



ihr müsst mal lesen^^ da steht deutlich, das die wartungsarbeiten bis 13 uhr fortgeführt werden... darum sind auch nur einige
realms online und nicht alle deutschen...


----------



## hardrain86 (3. Juni 2009)

TP1980 schrieb:


> Diese Fehlermeldung wird wohl jeder Spieler heute bekommen, da ja die Realms zusammengeschlossen werden.
> 
> Ich z.bsp. spiel auf dem Pool VERDERBNIS (dt) und dieser wird mit RECKONING (uk) zusammengeschlossen, d.h. das die Spielversionen nicht mehr aktuell sind.
> 
> ...


WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSS hat se blizz nicht mehr alle habe shcon genug probleme mit wow gehabt die ham se echt nimmer alle mich kotzt des spiel langsam auch voll an!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Orinea (3. Juni 2009)

jase03 schrieb:


> http://www.sinn-frei.com/das-haerteste-gam...r-welt_7741.htm
> 
> das härteste spiel der welt
> 
> ...




lol , schaffe net ma lvl 1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destructiva (3. Juni 2009)

Naja, zocke seid knapp 4 Jahren und hatte das noch nicht, konnte mich (nach Patch saugen) um 09:00 Uhr anmelden ohne probs, war halt nur kein Server on und jetzt zeigt er mir Fehlermeldung an oO.


----------



## Genker (3. Juni 2009)

Also Arygos ist wieder on, keine Ahnung für wie lange schon.
Wahrscheinlich deshalb, weil wir schon letzte Woche diese Realmpool-Zusammenlegung hatten.

Ach ja und wer diese Meldung mit diesen defekten Dateien beim einloggen bekommt sollte einfach mal seinen PC neustarten. (Bei mir zumindest hat es geholfen)

Gruß
Genker


----------



## Dazar (3. Juni 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> vielleicht nur um dich zu ärgern und auf die palme zu bringen?
> 
> sauer dass du nicht spielen kannst?



eine frage mit einer gegenfrage zubeantworten ist schon unhöflich

gleich 2 davon ist ein eklat

und nein ich installe eh grad parallel win 7 daher keine zeit zum zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





buffsplz schrieb:


> Flamer flamen.
> 
> Ausserdem ist Mittagpause.... (fast) Man muss sich ja vorbereiten....



wenn du das als flame bezeichnest kann man dir ohnehin nicht mehr helfen ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
evt kommt dir die wow-zwangspause doch mal ganz gut


----------



## Endboss4tw (3. Juni 2009)

Immer schön locker durch die Hose atmen und was sinnvolles mit sich selber anstellen... 
Bierchen schlürfen, Mucke anmachen und die Zeit beim Warten vergeht wie im Flug


----------



## Orinea (3. Juni 2009)

yay, geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbo (3. Juni 2009)

buffsplz schrieb:


> Hast mein Mitleid, Dude. Ich fühle mit dir....
> Soll ich Dir 'nen Kaffe mitbringen?




Das wäre feini^^


----------



## Sabuesa (3. Juni 2009)

Bierchen schlürfen um 11.56 ? omg


----------



## hardrain86 (3. Juni 2009)

da bezahle ich mittlerweile shcon 28 euro für ne gamecard dannw ird mal wieder was geändert und nix funzt.....
wie ich mir des schon denken konnte denn wie immer treten irgendwoe,irgendwann fehler auf und ich wette die bugs suind immer noch cniht weggemacht wurden


----------



## Nebola (3. Juni 2009)

Also ich amüsiere mich gerade in dem Patchnotes Thread im Offiziellen Forum, alle Dks etc flamen rum und alle amchen sich gegenseitig nieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein Lob an die Moderatoren die heute wieder viel zutun haben weil ständig "warum kann ich kein wow zocken" Threads eröffnet werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (3. Juni 2009)

Hmmm - kann es sein, daß heute Patchday ist?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## sK4r4 (3. Juni 2009)

schumii schrieb:


> ihr müsst mal lesen^^ da steht deutlich, das die wartungsarbeiten bis 13 uhr fortgeführt werden... darum sind auch nur einige
> realms online und nicht alle deutschen...



wie bist du denn drauf? das original zitat war vom 23. mai >_<


----------



## Dazar (3. Juni 2009)

Sabuesa schrieb:


> Bierchen schlürfen um 11.56 ? omg



der trinkt eh kein bier ... will nur cool wirken
am ende steht nee caprisonne oder ein glas milch von der mutti auf dem tisch *hust*


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. Juni 2009)

also ich lass die rep.exe rüberlaufen da es vorhin gegen 8 nach dem patch gefunzt hat und ich hab mir die 7 mb nochmal extra geladen mal sehen is gerade bei 8/17

derweil die 2. Beste Serie Ever gucken

KoQ ^^


----------



## zro_- (3. Juni 2009)

hahahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Atroxy (3. Juni 2009)

Endboss4tw schrieb:


> Immer schön locker durch die Hose atmen und was sinnvolles mit sich selber anstellen...
> *Bierchen schlürfen,* Mucke anmachen und die Zeit beim Warten vergeht wie im Flug



Um die Zeit? Naja, dann würd ich mir vielleicht eher um mein Alkoholproblem, als darum, dass WOW nicht geht, gedanken machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sK4r4 (3. Juni 2009)

auf area 51 ist gut was los =)


----------



## hardrain86 (3. Juni 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> also ich lass die rep.exe rüberlaufen da es vorhin gegen 8 nach dem patch gefunzt hat und ich hab mir die 7 mb nochmal extra geladen mal sehen is gerade bei 8/17
> 
> derweil die 2. Beste Serie Ever gucken
> 
> KoQ ^^


tu mir nen gefallen udn sag obs geklappt hat wetten das alle die datei durchlaufen lassen wenns klappt ich natrülich auch


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (3. Juni 2009)

sK4r4 schrieb:


> auf area 51 ist gut was los =)



Der heißt Area 52 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

Bin auch da ^^


----------



## Kelvarmellon (3. Juni 2009)

Also Neustart bringt nix bei mir wegen dem Fehler^^

Ich frage mich auch, warum jede Woche mittlerweile von 03-11 Uhr gewartet wird, dann immer verlängert  wird auf 13:00 Uhr + x.
Das erinnert mich langsam an alte Zeiten, wo die öfter mal 1-3 Tage down waren.
Es kann nicht sein, dass jede Woche dowtimes sind, mein Auto geht auch nicht 1 mal die Woche in die Werkstatt.

Ich weiß dass das geheule nix bringt, aber ich wollte es wenigstens einmal loswerden^^

Kel


----------



## buffsplz (3. Juni 2009)

Gerbo schrieb:


> Das wäre feini^^



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 & 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 & 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf den Tisch stell*

Hab grad leider keinen richtigen Zucker zur Hand, tut mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toastbrod (3. Juni 2009)

Das is so geil der Server Area 52 is total überfüllt mit lauter Englischen und anderen Ausländischen Twinks da ihre Server auch down sind^^


----------



## hardrain86 (3. Juni 2009)

muß aber auch ehrlich sagen ICH finde es schei... das es ein patch gibt bzw gedownloaded wird automatisch natürlich udn man muiß es ja auch tun
und das dann feheler sind dun blizz nichtmal nachschaut ob die ganzen spieler probleme damit haben denn cih denke mal das es noch keien lösungen gibt XD


achja eine gibt es immer die wird natürlich auch im wow forum stehen:

lösche wtf und den interface ordner oder benenne sie um dann müßte es wieder gehen
(zitat von einigen problemen und einigen GM´s mit gleichen antworten)


----------



## Gerbo (3. Juni 2009)

buffsplz schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Was für ein Glück ich trinke sowieso schwarz.....also alles kein Problem


----------



## l3o (3. Juni 2009)

also an alle die die meldung haben "Spieleversion nicht erkannt ... " kein witz aktiviert wow über battelent und dann könnt ihr euch wieder einlogen ka vlt kann man ab 13 uhr mit den alten login einlogen aber wer schon jetzt spielen wir so gehts


----------



## Oronarc (3. Juni 2009)

Kelvarmellon schrieb:


> Also Neustart bringt nix bei mir wegen dem Fehler^^
> 
> Ich frage mich auch, warum jede Woche mittlerweile von 03-11 Uhr gewartet wird, dann immer verlängert  wird auf 13:00 Uhr + x.
> Das erinnert mich langsam an alte Zeiten, wo die öfter mal 1-3 Tage down waren.
> ...



Das ist kein Fehler, sondern unsere Familienministerin von der Leyen hat sich durchgesetzt und World Of Warcraft ist alles Killerspiel indiziert und in Deutschland abgeschaltet worden. Nun haben wir alle auf einmal ganz ganz viel Zeit!


----------



## hardrain86 (3. Juni 2009)

Toastbrod schrieb:


> Das is so geil der Server Area 52 is total überfüllt mit lauter Englischen und anderen Ausländischen Twinks da ihre Server auch down sind^^




und so fangen die richtigen probleme erst richtig an -,-* -,-* -,-* -,-*


----------



## sK4r4 (3. Juni 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Der heißt Area 52
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




oops stimmt =P aber es laggt wie sau =(


----------



## Berrid (3. Juni 2009)

Bierschen schlürfen , das hört sich doch gut an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Frühschoppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dichtoschuki (3. Juni 2009)

Die acc verwaltung is Down. ich denke deswegen die fehlermeldung

Die Seiten der Accountverwaltung sind momentan nicht verfügbar.
Bitte versuchen Sie es später noch einmal.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. Juni 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> tu mir nen gefallen udn sag obs geklappt hat wetten das alle die datei durchlaufen lassen wenns klappt ich natrülich auch




ergebnislos immernoch "spielversion konnte nicht überprüft werden"

also ich bin mir nicht sicher welche .mpq ich löschen soll um "downzugraden" denn kann sein dass der Patch falsch installiert wurde und an die Schlauen Köpfe hier das liegt an den Wartungsarbeiten

Ist zu 100%tiiger sicherheit falsch sonst würden nicht schon die ersten server on sein oder?


/e ok einfach die 7,59 MB große .mpq im ordner  /data/de löschen dann rep.exe und man hat wieder die alte version dann nur noch die 7 mb patchen dann funzt es 

zumindest bei mir


----------



## buffsplz (3. Juni 2009)

Sooo, Picknik! Jeder bringt was mit. Ich hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mitgebracht. Wir treffen uns im Park an der Grossen Buche! 

Bis *13:00* Uhr ist eh Pause!


----------



## moorhuhnxx (3. Juni 2009)

das-haerteste-game-der-welt omg level 6 ist ja ätzend


----------



## Domalias (3. Juni 2009)

Mal was anderes. . . Was sind das für Fähnchen unter dem Ulduar signatur.manche sind blau manche sind gelb.


----------



## l3o (3. Juni 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> ergebnislos immernoch "spielversion konnte nicht überprüft werden"
> 
> also ich bin mir nicht sicher welche .mpq ich löschen soll um "downzugraden" denn kann sein dass der Patch falsch installiert wurde und an die Schlauen Köpfe hier das liegt an den Wartungsarbeiten
> 
> ...



sehe mein post weietr oben mach ein www.battle.net/ account füge wow hinzu dann gehts deifinitiv schon bei 3 bei den es geklappt hat kann ich bestätigen


----------



## Silmarilli (3. Juni 2009)

bartman223 schrieb:


> shice man
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


abwarten maaaann
teetrinken maaaan



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dös is normal ... dei spiel is scho geupdatet ... der server hängt noch hinten nach - der abgleich zwischen spiel und server paßt nicht und es kommt die meldung 

blizzards einfachste möglichkeit in ruhe arbeiten zu können ohne das permanent leute versuchen einzuloggen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (3. Juni 2009)

geht einfach ins freudenhaus^^


----------



## bartman223 (3. Juni 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> abwarten maaaann
> teetrinken maaaan
> 
> 
> ...


wenn du ALLES gelesen hättest , wüsstest du meine Lösung !


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. Juni 2009)

vonwegen freiwillig
pah!
also ist man doch gezwungen
kann doch net sein is ja wie damals mit der Lich King Erweiterung wo 99 % der Accounts plötzlich nicht mehr gefunzt haben.


----------



## Resch (3. Juni 2009)

Und alle Server wieder online! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  SO schlimm wars doch gar nicht oder^^


----------



## Dichtoschuki (3. Juni 2009)

Es geht wider alles Ohne die Fehlermeldung....Klasse endlich hat Blizz mal was schnell Lösen können


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasching (3. Juni 2009)

bei mir kommt die noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (3. Juni 2009)

Domalias schrieb:


> Mal was anderes. . . Was sind das für Fähnchen unter dem Ulduar signatur.manche sind blau manche sind gelb.



blau ist ohne hardmode

gelb also ausgefüllt mit hardmode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scyphus (3. Juni 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Und alle Server wieder online!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nicht alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (3. Juni 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Und alle Server wieder online!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


es sind 9 on oO

@DermitdemZahnstocher :

Deinstalliers gleich .. hatte des prob 3x und NIX hat geholfen


----------



## Kasching (3. Juni 2009)

das heißt das irendwann wohl mal was kaputtgegangen ist bei dir und auf diese datei jetzt beim patchen zugegriffen und erkannt wurde, das sie beschädigt ist.


----------



## Domalias (3. Juni 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> da bezahle ich mittlerweile shcon 28 euro für ne gamecard dannw ird mal wieder was geändert und nix funzt.....
> wie ich mir des schon denken konnte denn wie immer treten irgendwoe,irgendwann fehler auf und ich wette die bugs suind immer noch cniht weggemacht wurden



süchtie wein nicht rum sonst ertrinkt der thread hier noch. . .also geb ruhe. . .


----------



## Camuloses (3. Juni 2009)

Mein Char ist WEG soll nen neuen REAlM wählen?!?


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (3. Juni 2009)

Na ganz so auf die leichte Schulter ist das nicht zu nehmen.

Blizzard schließt aus Kostengründen Realmpools zusammen. 

Hintergrund sind nicht nur noch nicht eingeräumte rückläufige Spielerzahlen, sondern ein knochenhartes Sparprogramm, das uns noch vielfach begegnen wird.

Auch die Zahl der Gamemaster wurde deshalb erheblich reduziert, so dass Wartezeiten von mehreren Tagen künftig die Regel sein werden.


----------



## hardrain86 (3. Juni 2009)

Domalias schrieb:


> süchtie wein nicht rum sonst ertrinkt der thread hier noch. . .also geb ruhe. . .


blablabla sei leise und les das was du willst mußt ja nicht mitlesen wenn du des nicht lesen willst
jeder regt sich auf das es nicht funzt also sag gegen alle was oder ruhig....


----------



## Dazar (3. Juni 2009)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> das-haerteste-game-der-welt omg level 6 ist ja ätzend



das game is cool ^^


----------



## bobz--kaly (3. Juni 2009)

Also wegen der Fehlermeldung , ich hab einfach mal den WTF und Cache Ordner gelöscht dan ginges wieder (wobei sich ka warum meine Videoeinstellungen zurückgesetzt haben ^^)
Wenn das nicht reicht au no den Interface Ordner killen.


----------



## Pamela1 (3. Juni 2009)

DerMitDemZahnstocher schrieb:


> hab gestern ganz normal gezockt
> man so ein scheiß dreck



Keine Angst das Problem haben momentan alle. Erstens sind die ganzen Server noch offline und zweitens kannst du wenn du jetzt schon spielen willst deinen WoW Account auf nen Battle.net Account umschreiben lassen dann kannste dich wieder normal einloggen und die Daten sind komischerweise auch nicht mehr kaputt

www.battle.net <-- da raufgehen, neuen Account erstellen, wow account transen, fertig. habs grade gemacht dauert keine 5 minuten und alles geht wieder.

Aber ich geh mal davon aus, dass das auch wieder funktionieren sollte wenn die Server alle wieder on sind.

MfG Pam


----------



## hardrain86 (3. Juni 2009)

also einige realms sind wieder da nur der anub´arak noch net oder sind des shcon alle^^und wo sind dann meine chars?


----------



## aufgeraucht (3. Juni 2009)

Statt an sämtlichen Dateien rumzufriemeln, einfach mal bis 13 Uhr Zeit für die persönlichen Wartungsarbeiten nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hier ein paar Vorschläge: Ascher leeren, Nagelschere rauskramen, Lüften, Fische füttern, Tabakkrümel aufsaugen, leere Rolle Klopapier endlich austauschen, muffige Bettwäsche wechseln, schmutziges Geschirr in die Küche bringen und bestenfalls abwaschen (geht auch der Dreck unter den Nägeln weg).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw: nur noch 2 1/2 Stunden, dann piept die Stechuhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wnsgames (3. Juni 2009)

Camuloses schrieb:


> Mein Char ist WEG soll nen neuen REAlM wählen?!?




Dann wird wohl DEIN Server noch nicht online sein.


----------



## sceezy (3. Juni 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> blablabla sei leise und les das was du willst mußt ja nicht mitlesen wenn du des nicht lesen willst
> jeder regt sich auf das es nicht funzt also sag gegen alle was oder ruhig....



Aber keiner Quatscht so ein unverständlichen Müll,wie du!!


----------



## Camuloses (3. Juni 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> also einige realms sind wieder da nur der anub´arak noch net oder sind des shcon alle^^und wo sind dann meine chars?


sag ich ja mein kriegerlein is auch futschi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Germane (3. Juni 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> also einige realms sind wieder da nur der anub´arak noch net oder sind des shcon alle^^und wo sind dann meine chars?




Ist es schon 13:00 .....

Abwarten.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (3. Juni 2009)

l3o schrieb:


> sehe mein post weietr oben mach ein www.battle.net/ account füge wow hinzu dann gehts deifinitiv schon bei 3 bei den es geklappt hat kann ich bestätigen


och ne oder -.-
Forbidden

You don't have permission to access / on this server.


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. Juni 2009)

so alles wieder im grünen bereich

auf welchem server steigt die party`? und horde oder alli?


----------



## Irmeli (3. Juni 2009)

Hatte die Fehlermeldung auch....

Repair laufen lassen.....

Rechner ausgeschaltet und danach gestartet.....

9 Realms on.....

meiner nicht.....

warte weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Majokat (3. Juni 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> also einige realms sind wieder da nur der anub´arak noch net oder sind des shcon alle^^und wo sind dann meine chars?



ja. Bliizard hat aus Kostengründen die deutschen Server auf 11 Stück begrenzt. Deinen Char kannst du dir auf Ebay kaufen.

Viel spaß




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sK4r4 (3. Juni 2009)

Dazar schrieb:


> das game is cool ^^



ich muss...irgenwas...ZERSTÖREN...orr ich krieg so die wut bei dem spiel xDD


----------



## Pamela1 (3. Juni 2009)

Und nochmal eine Fragen nebenbei. Seit wann ist eigentlich alles was in einem Thread verfasst wurde so nervig klein untergliedert? Kann man das wieder umstellen, dass ich meine alte ganz normale Forenstruktur wiederbekomme und alles sofort auf einen Blick lesen kann ohne mich durch alle Beiträge zu klicken?


----------



## Der Germane (3. Juni 2009)

Majokat schrieb:


> ja. Bliizard hat aus Kostengründen die deutschen Server auf 11 Stück begrenzt. Deinen Char kannst du dir auf Ebay kaufen.
> 
> Viel spaß
> 
> ...




Sry hab alle schon aufgekauft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (3. Juni 2009)

abwarten und tee trinken


----------



## Sadinsky (3. Juni 2009)

Mist... jetzt wollte ich über den Mittag daddeln und wird leider nix draus. Die letzten Wochen hat das am Mittwoch immer gut funktioniert. Um 12 Uhr war mein Server jeweils wieder da. Na ja... gema mal raus und essen ein Eis ^^


----------



## redsnapper (3. Juni 2009)

Pamela schrieb:


> Und nochmal eine Fragen nebenbei. Seit wann ist eigentlich alles was in einem Thread verfasst wurde so nervig klein untergliedert? Kann man das wieder umstellen, dass ich meine alte ganz normale Forenstruktur wiederbekomme und alles sofort auf einen Blick lesen kann ohne mich durch alle Beiträge zu klicken?



Guck mal ganz oben rechts, klicke auf Einstellungen und verändere die Ansichtseinstellungen


----------



## Domalias (3. Juni 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> blau ist ohne hardmode
> 
> gelb also ausgefüllt mit hardmode
> 
> ...



und die anzahl der fähnchen sagt dann aus wie oft du/ihr den gelegt habt oder wie?Bzw naj bei manchen sind ja keine Fähnchen unter. . .

nett von dir das du mir die kleine Frage am Rande beantwortet hast. . .


----------



## Eiwynn (3. Juni 2009)

Naja es soll auch nette User geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wnsgames (3. Juni 2009)

Pamela schrieb:


> Und nochmal eine Fragen nebenbei. Seit wann ist eigentlich alles was in einem Thread verfasst wurde so nervig klein untergliedert? Kann man das wieder umstellen, dass ich meine alte ganz normale Forenstruktur wiederbekomme und alles sofort auf einen Blick lesen kann ohne mich durch alle Beiträge zu klicken?




Ganz hoch scrollen, auf Einstellungen und da auf Standard umstellen.


----------



## Nebola (3. Juni 2009)

Ich spiel jetzt mal ne Runde Mensch Pala auf Garrosh, von lvl 1 Natürlich, wer kommen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pamela1 (3. Juni 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Guck mal ganz oben rechts, klicke auf Einstellungen und verändere die Ansichtseinstellungen



Hab leider in den Foreneinstellungen nix gefunden. Bin ratlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wo genau soll man das umstellen können?

Edith sagt: Augen auf bei Eierkauf ^^ Hab die Schaltfläche mit namen Einstellungen völlig ignoriert und bin oben auf einstellungen gegangen. Danke


----------



## Brandin (3. Juni 2009)

Domalias schrieb:


> und die anzahl der fähnchen sagt dann aus wie oft du/ihr den gelegt habt oder wie?Bzw naj bei manchen sind ja keine Fähnchen unter. . .
> 
> nett von dir das du mir die kleine Frage am Rande beantwortet hast. . .



Nicht ganz

Nehmen wir mal Leviathan

4 Türme sind 4 Hardmodes = 4 Flaggen
1 gelber Punkt wäre 1 Turm stehen gelassen
2 dann 2 usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ohne Flaggen haben keine Hardmodes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (3. Juni 2009)

noch 1560 sek, nein...1555, nein doch 1548..... mist


----------



## redsnapper (3. Juni 2009)

Pamela schrieb:


> Hab leider in den Foreneinstellungen nix gefunden. Bin ratlos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oben rechts am obersten Thread auf der Seite, hier zb bei dem von Irmeli ist nen Dropdownmenu "Einstellungen"


----------



## Kasching (3. Juni 2009)

ich finds schon cool wie sich alle auf die einzigsten server die on sind stürzen und twinken ^^ vorallem weil einer grade in icq meinte : UNSERE CHARS SIND ALLE WEG! Die Server sind on aber unsere gibs nicht mehr.  Naja hab das mit nem einfachen "Fang neu an" beantwortet und hau mir jetzt erstmal nen kaffee rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domalias (3. Juni 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> blablabla sei leise und les das was du willst mußt ja nicht mitlesen wenn du des nicht lesen willst
> jeder regt sich auf das es nicht funzt also sag gegen alle was oder ruhig....




Auf Deutsch nochmal bitte. . . Grins


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (3. Juni 2009)

also wenn jemand auf nordormu spielt hab ich gute nachrichten, der server ist wieder da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardrain86 (3. Juni 2009)

sceezy schrieb:


> Aber keiner Quatscht so ein unverständlichen Müll,wie du!!


jaja wenn du zu dumm bist des zu verstehen dann ruhig oder rausgehen


----------



## Darequi (3. Juni 2009)

Buffed sollte mal ein Lied über Serverdowns spielen ^^


----------



## Dany_ (3. Juni 2009)

Ihr müsst nichts löschen oder repair.exe ausführen, einfach abwarten.. einfach bis 13 Uhr warten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. Juni 2009)

Menno will meinen lvl 1 Mensch Pala spielen und Wölfe weg Ownen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dooofer Ladebalken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sK4r4 (3. Juni 2009)

blutdurst läuft anscheinend auch wieder. ich will aber verderbnis =(


----------



## hardrain86 (3. Juni 2009)

Domalias schrieb:


> Auf Deutsch nochmal bitte. . . Grins


ist doch net schwer zu verstehen einfach nur lesen was er will und nicht alles


----------



## Pamela1 (3. Juni 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Oben rechts am obersten Thread auf der Seite, hier zb bei dem von Irmeli ist nen Dropdownmenu "Einstellungen"



gefunden danke


----------



## Biggles (3. Juni 2009)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Na ganz so auf die leichte Schulter ist das nicht zu nehmen.
> 
> Blizzard schließt aus Kostengründen Realmpools zusammen.
> 
> ...



wieso wird denn schon wieder gespart? mann....


----------



## Xeith (3. Juni 2009)

die Thread is genial ^^


----------



## Mofeist (3. Juni 2009)

großteil der server wieder on nur kann ich in meinen ned einloggen^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. Juni 2009)

na gut dann mal die 3. Kanne Kaffe auggesetzt und mal schaun wo man nen kleinen anfangen kann

wer mag lvln?


----------



## hardrain86 (3. Juni 2009)

grad waren wieder mehr online mal abwarten was noch kommt im moment ist es wieder witzig weil dauernd server down gehen und wieder online kommen da wird der spaß am spiel wieder zum streß XD


----------



## hardrain86 (3. Juni 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> na gut dann mal die 3. Kanne Kaffe auggesetzt und mal schaun wo man nen kleinen anfangen kann
> 
> wer mag lvln?


ich^^ worauf^^


----------



## Domalias (3. Juni 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Nicht ganz
> 
> Nehmen wir mal Leviathan
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank.


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. Juni 2009)

sag du es mir area52 kannst knicken kommst net rauf warteschleife irgendwas bei 20k

mach mir nen kleinen orc

sag nur den server :-)


----------



## Orinea (3. Juni 2009)

http://www.sinn-frei.com/das-haerteste-gam...r-welt_7741.htm


lvl 9  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardrain86 (3. Juni 2009)

Orinea schrieb:


> http://www.sinn-frei.com/das-haerteste-gam...r-welt_7741.htm
> 
> 
> lvl 9
> ...


bin bis lv 5 gekommen aber einen mm vorm ziel neu^^


----------



## hardrain86 (3. Juni 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> sag du es mir area52 kannst knicken kommst net rauf warteschleife irgendwas bei 20k
> 
> mach mir nen kleinen orc
> 
> sag nur den server :-)


orc kk mom schaue eben
^^


----------



## Biggles (3. Juni 2009)

Xeith schrieb:


> die Thread is genial ^^



das kackdeutsch mancher leute hier geht einem echt auf die eier


----------



## hardrain86 (3. Juni 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> orc kk mom schaue eben
> ^^


ui mein sevre ist wieder on mhhh sry schaue erstmal ob der geht oder naja laaaaggggggggg^^


----------



## Karcharoth (3. Juni 2009)

lvl 1 5 tode und aufgehört. Is mir noch zu früh für sowas. WO BLEIBT DER DHL MANN?!?!


----------



## Dany_ (3. Juni 2009)

Omg, bei lvl 4 hatte ich nach 20 deaths keinen Bock mehr^^


----------



## moorhuhnxx (3. Juni 2009)

Spielen wir ein spiel...ich zeig euch ein bild und stell euch dazu eine noob frage, diese wird natürlich absolut authentisch, d. h. unpräzise und mit dem fehlen sämtlicher wichtigen, dafür aber mit unmenegn an unützen  aussagen ausgestattet sein. Ihr müsst dann eine erklärung für das problem finden.


Fangen wir mit was einfachem an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein Zwergtodesritter, den ich mittlerweile auf 68 gespielt hab, verfärbt sich in letzter zeit manchmal gaaanz komisch so rötlich oder vieleicht auch orange.
Ich habe schon einmal die repai.exe ausgeführt und 3 tickets geschrieben. Vooll doof ist das weil ich jetzt immer ganz komisch ausehe wenn ich queste. Allerdings ist die farbe nach einer zeit wieder weg, kommt aber inregelmäßigen abständen wieder..... plz HILFE







_was ganz einfaches zum start_


----------



## grolaurc (3. Juni 2009)

rvd is on..........endloser ladebildschirm


----------



## Baits (3. Juni 2009)

Schönes Trinket hast du da mit dem Zwerg DK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. Juni 2009)

so scheint alles wieder zu funzen erstmal dk testen was der patch bewirkt hat


----------



## grolaurc (3. Juni 2009)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> Spielen wir ein spiel...ich zeig euch ein bild und stell euch dazu eine noob frage, diese wird natürlich absolut authentisch, d. h. unpräzise und mit dem fehlen sämtlicher wichtigen, dafür aber mit unmenegn an unützen  aussagen ausgestattet sein. Ihr müsst dann eine erklärung für das problem finden.
> 
> 
> Fangen wir mit was einfachem an.
> ...




tundra -> viech killen -> fertig^^


----------



## moorhuhnxx (3. Juni 2009)

Baits schrieb:


> Schönes Trinket hast du da mit dem Zwerg DK
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein ein trinket ist es nicht......
wenn dann bitte mit genauer ebschreibung der ursache nicht einfach "trinket", so anspruchslos soll es nichts ein.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (3. Juni 2009)

grolaurc schrieb:


> tundra -> viech killen -> fertig^^


jo nun jemand anderes....kommt scho


----------



## Gutgore (3. Juni 2009)

grml wasn das endloser ladebildschirm oder what?


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. Juni 2009)

schade gleiches ergebnis endlos ladebildschirm.. ok weiter charlie cheen ...der kleine dicke is einfach genial


----------



## Kasching (3. Juni 2009)

mmmh ... immer wenn ich auf meinen server gehe werd ich eiskalt runtergeschmissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie kann man nur so herzlos sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dazar (3. Juni 2009)

Dany_ schrieb:


> Omg, bei lvl 4 hatte ich nach 20 deaths keinen Bock mehr^^



lvl 7 suckt schon derbst ^^ ... 77 deaths


----------



## Gummibärli (3. Juni 2009)

Kill ma ned die Viecher in der Thundra ich brauch auch noch eps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (3. Juni 2009)

Gutgore schrieb:


> grml wasn das endloser ladebildschirm oder what?



^^ ach endlos is der sicher nicht xD nach meinen 17 min im ladescreen war der server wieder unterbrochen^^


----------



## Elda (3. Juni 2009)

Bah bei dem Game bis lvl 6 dann hat ich kb mehr xD
btw das game suckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sceezy (3. Juni 2009)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> Spielen wir ein spiel...ich zeig euch ein bild und stell euch dazu eine noob frage, diese wird natürlich absolut authentisch, d. h. unpräzise und mit dem fehlen sämtlicher wichtigen, dafür aber mit unmenegn an unützen  aussagen ausgestattet sein. Ihr müsst dann eine erklärung für das problem finden.
> 
> 
> Fangen wir mit was einfachem an.
> ...


----------



## Love-Coast (3. Juni 2009)

Orinea schrieb:


> http://www.sinn-frei.com/das-haerteste-gam...r-welt_7741.htm
> 
> 
> lvl 9
> ...



ey das Spiel is so geil^^
Geniales Mittagspausenspiel^^
nur zum essen komm ick irgendwie nich mehr^^


----------



## zONzai (3. Juni 2009)

-.- der Bug mit dem 'Patron' Titel in den Sturmgipfeln exestiert immer noch...
Aber hey, ich kann wieder zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutgore (3. Juni 2009)

nagut solange hab ich nicht gewartet , aber was soln der kack?... die zeit rennt muss heut noch naxx 25er,archa 10/25er machen , weil die restlichen tage sind ulduar gebucht -.-


----------



## volvex (3. Juni 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> schade gleiches ergebnis endlos ladebildschirm.. ok weiter charlie cheen ...der kleine dicke is einfach genial



und megan fox erst*gg*


----------



## Kasching (3. Juni 2009)

wuuuhu : http://www.miniclip.com/games/gun-run/de/ zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 macht echt spaß ^^


----------



## Estartu (3. Juni 2009)

Definitiv Tiere in der Boreanischen Tundra gekillt und darf sich nur nich mehr bei D.E.T.H.A. blicken lassen...also bis der debuff abgelaufen ist halt


----------



## Love-Coast (3. Juni 2009)

Kasching schrieb:


> wuuuhu : http://www.miniclip.com/games/gun-run/de/ zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne dafür is der Pc hier zu alt^^


----------



## Karcharoth (3. Juni 2009)

Lordaeron is wieder on... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragipopagi (3. Juni 2009)

Grüße allerseits, 
muss noch bis 17 uhr auf arbeit sitzen und kann net zocken....

tippe aber auch auf den debuff fürs tiere killn in der tundra^^


----------



## Kabamaan (3. Juni 2009)

Rl Quest rasenmähen: done
gebufft und go mwaha endlich wieder server on^^


----------



## buffsplz (3. Juni 2009)

Gutgore schrieb:


> nagut solange hab ich nicht gewartet , aber was soln der kack?... die zeit rennt muss heut noch naxx 25er,archa 10/25er machen , weil die restlichen tage sind ulduar gebucht -.-



Arch10/25 : ca 40 Minuten
Naxx25 : ca 180 Minuten
Reisezeit: ca 20 Minuten

macht 240 Minuten, also vier Stunden - Das schaffst Du!


----------



## cheekoh (3. Juni 2009)

wann sindn endlich die server wieder da? wollt grad in die ac-verwaltung und gamecard einlösen , aber es funzt immernoch net...wasn da los?
hab ja nix gegen wartungsarbeiten auch whine ich net rum weil ich zahle, aber grade weil ich zahle sollten sie einen doch auf dem laufenden halten oder?

wenn ich mir n dachdecker  sagt der mir ja auch wann er mitm dach fertig ist xD


----------



## buffsplz (3. Juni 2009)

cheekoh schrieb:


> wenn ich mir n dachdecker  sagt der mir ja auch wann er mitm dach fertig ist xD




Wann dein Dachdecker mit'm decken fertig ist, merkst Du hoffentlich noch selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=106645


----------



## cheekoh (3. Juni 2009)

ja nur falls die arbeiten länger dauern gibt er mir auch bescheid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genauso könnte blizz dann ma ne neue zeitangabe machen...


----------



## Megamage (3. Juni 2009)

Das Game ist mal Hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ishiban (3. Juni 2009)

volvex schrieb:


> und megan fox erst*gg*



Ja, verdammt! Da entschließt man sich mal mittags zu Hause zu bleiben, statt raus Essen zu fahren in der Pause und dann Megan Fox. Göttlich. Beste Serie und so.

Feierabend leider erst um 17 Uhr. :-(


----------



## Jumpmaster (3. Juni 2009)

Hola !

Ja wann ist den die Accountverwaltung wieder online ??
Ist doch zum koetzeln, keine Infos seitens Blizz und dann kannste auch noch net mal in den offieziellen Foren von Blizz
was posten. 
Muaahhh  "Ihr Account ist abgelaufen".

Goile Sache .... 
Sollte doch net so schwer sein das man seitens Blizz ein Zeitfenter einbaut, dass man solange weiter spielen kann bis deren 
Acc Server wieder funzen.

Bisserl mehr Kundenfreundlichkeit seitens einem Grossunternehmen ... naja ist wohl zuviel verlangt 

Jump


----------



## Uachu (3. Juni 2009)

Jumpmaster schrieb:


> Hola !
> 
> Ja wann ist den die Accountverwaltung wieder online ??
> Ist doch zum koetzeln, keine Infos seitens Blizz und dann kannste auch noch net mal in den offieziellen Foren von Blizz
> ...




jaja ioch probiers auich schon die ganze zeit -.- will meine neue gc aufladen die schweine


----------



## MoonFrost (3. Juni 2009)

buffsplz schrieb:


> Arch10/25 : ca 40 Minuten
> Naxx25 : ca 180 Minuten
> Reisezeit: ca 20 Minuten
> 
> macht 240 Minuten, also vier Stunden - Das schaffst Du!



Archa 10/25 : ca 40 Minuten ... what?!
Beides zusamm dauert doch keine 40 minuten außer du musst die feste vorher noch einnehmen. für beide zusamm so 25min würd ich sagen, wenn man gildenintern geht. DAvon dauert aber auch das rein und rauslaufen am längsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gottes (3. Juni 2009)

hi ihr...

ist da draussen grad wer der nen char auf senjin hat und mir sagen mag ob bei ihm beim einloggen alles normal ist???
komme immer noch net auf den server..:-((

danke^^


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Juni 2009)

Jumpmaster schrieb:


> Hola !
> 
> Ja wann ist den die Accountverwaltung wieder online ??
> Ist doch zum koetzeln, keine Infos seitens Blizz und dann kannste auch noch net mal in den offieziellen Foren von Blizz
> ...


Vielleicht sollte man seinen Account auch mal ein bisschen früher mit Geld füttern und nicht erst wenn er abgelaufen ist?



Gottes schrieb:


> ist da draussen grad wer der nen char auf senjin hat und mir sagen mag ob bei ihm beim einloggen alles normal ist???


Senjin ist online.


----------



## Phenyl19 (3. Juni 2009)

hier is noch auf ? naja wie lange dauert ein server neustart?


----------



## Natsumee (10. Juni 2009)

mip mip?^^


----------



## Karcharoth (10. Juni 2009)

Nicht so laut Natsumee. Andere schlafen noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. Juni 2009)

Karcharoth schrieb:


> Nicht so laut Natsumee. Andere schlafen noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sry....

sagt mal sind die server nicht down? -.-"


----------



## Mikolomeus (10. Juni 2009)

BUWAHAHAHAHAAHAH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luxéra (10. Juni 2009)

Kein Serversown heute wuhuuw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruss luxéra


----------



## Karcharoth (10. Juni 2009)

wtf? was mach ich noch hier??


----------



## Natsumee (10. Juni 2009)

och meno deshalb ist hier nix los grml

lf leute...^^


----------



## Dazar (10. Juni 2009)

musst auf leute von destromath warten ... der realm scheint down zu sein ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (10. Juni 2009)

Dazar schrieb:


> musst auf leute von destromath warten ... der realm scheint down zu sein ^^



OHJA -.- 

Die folgenden Realms sind derzeit aufgrund technischer Schwierigkeiten nicht zu erreichen:

Destromath

Sobald wir weitere Informationen haben, wann die betroffenen Realms wieder zur Verfügung stehen sollen, werden wir es euch umgehend mitteilen. Zuletzt aktualisiert um  09:09 MEZ


----------



## Natsumee (10. Juni 2009)

haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (10. Juni 2009)

wuahahahhahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darequi (17. Juni 2009)

Es ist Serverdown ... und ich bin hier heut der #1. und hier darf ich


----------



## ANubiZzz (17. Juni 2009)

so. und hier ist offen.. danke an Carcharoth.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder?


----------



## Darequi (17. Juni 2009)

ja, anscheinend haben wir es ihm zu verdanken, das hier offen ist, aber naja ... 
erst nachdem er meinen Fred geschlossen hatte. 

Eigentlich sollt ich den ganzen "/vote for close" Flamern dankbar sein, auch allen, die ihn /reported haben ...
so wurde die Aufmerksamkeit wenigstens auf das wichtige gezogen ... ^^

Die Öffnung dieses Freds !


Blizz hat die Server 20 Sek zu früh gekillt .. 
Ich wollt gerade noch mein lvl Up holen ... 
Ich hoff ja nich, das mein Twink nachher dann inmitten der Drachenbannschuppenviecher steht


----------



## Fl4tlin3r (17. Juni 2009)

Moin Liebe Zokkergemeinde.

Ich bin in der glücklichen Lage Urlaub zuhaben, doch wiederrum in der ziehmlich unglücklichen Lage das ich die ganze Nacht nicht gepent hab weil ich derbste Zahnschmerzen habe -.- 

Also werd ich wohl entwas später zum Zahnarzt wackeln und mir mal die Kauleiste richten lassen. 

So far bring teh Server back too Life


----------



## Metalone (17. Juni 2009)

Ich hab auch Urlaub , aber irgendwie ewas verplant weil ich vergessen habe das Mittwoch ist. . . .
Sauber. . . .


----------



## Sir Wagi (17. Juni 2009)

Immer ausgerechnet Mittwochs ...

Ich finde, Blizzard sollte alle Spieler anrufen und einen Termin für die Serverwartung ausmachen, der allen passt *lol*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ANubiZzz (17. Juni 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> Immer ausgerechnet Mittwochs ...
> 
> Ich finde, Blizzard sollte alle Spieler anrufen und einen Termin für die Serverwartung ausmachen, der allen passt *lol*
> 
> ...



also ich find mittwoch immer schön, schön alle serien updates der letzten woche schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  gut atm sind alle staffeln durch *weinen*

zb, Lost, south park, simpsons, scrubs....


aber seit letzer woche wider  weeds  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. Juni 2009)

also mittwoch ist ein guter tag weil da sind selten Feiertage und wenn ich mal frei nehme ist es eh kaum der Mittwoch da der ja mitten in der Woche ist^^


----------



## Kronis (17. Juni 2009)

So dann mach ich mal Körperpflege !


----------



## soul6 (17. Juni 2009)

Und mal wieder Kaffee holen, Brötchen schmieren und Forum lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Guten Morgen liebe Community und
lg
randy




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renenm (17. Juni 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> Es ist Serverdown ... und ich bin hier heut der #1. und hier darf ich



GZ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, guten morgen!


----------



## Metalone (17. Juni 2009)

ich hab hunger


----------



## Natsumee (17. Juni 2009)

*grillierte Grille am Spies rüber reich*

guten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dpskalle (17. Juni 2009)

hab auch hunger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynni2007 (17. Juni 2009)

wunderschönen guten morgen an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (17. Juni 2009)

moin zusammen

(________________________________)² kaffee für alle

00000000000000 eier und croissants §§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§, dazu ein paar brezn &&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&


----------



## Dpskalle (17. Juni 2009)

ya, guten morgen ihr lieben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holzbruch (17. Juni 2009)

moin zusammen


----------



## Metalone (17. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> *grillierte Grille am Spies rüber reich*
> 
> guten
> 
> ...


Du bist mein Held.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. Juni 2009)

Metalone schrieb:


> Du bist mein Held.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mach ich dock gerne^^


----------



## Heydu (17. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



riech ich da schleim in der luft?

moin @all


----------



## X-Zero (17. Juni 2009)

Moin, Moin


----------



## indi92 (17. Juni 2009)

Morgen!^^
Na alle gut wach geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## chiccolo (17. Juni 2009)

Boah Höhrt mir auf Mit "gutem Morgen" und" Essen"

Hab gestern ne "innenspange" bekommen und kann nichts essen, das härter als suppe ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : (  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiKlAtScH (17. Juni 2009)

*augen reib * morgän na alle jut geschlafen?^^

so erstma n kaffee hol will noch jemand einen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrakgul (17. Juni 2009)

Moin Buffis

wünsch euch allen ein schönen guten morgen und ein wunderschönen tag. 

*Musik aufdreh* what a beautiful morning.

*Kaffe annimmt* *schlürf* hmmm lecker Kaffe.

*winkt* so dann bin ich auch schon wieder weg. Bye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## indi92 (17. Juni 2009)

MiKlAtScH bring mal einen mit!
Kb mich zu bewegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Uff.. bin noch zu müde xD


----------



## Heydu (17. Juni 2009)

indi92 schrieb:


> Morgen!^^
> Na alle gut wach geworden
> 
> 
> ...



ja
ausser dass bei mir jemand draussen am helligten morgen ne gasflasche zum explodieren brachte, nur um zu testen, wie laut der knall ist und danach die feuerpolizei mit lauten sirenen kam

bin ziemlich bzw relativ gut wach geworden xD

joke


----------



## MiKlAtScH (17. Juni 2009)

indi92 schrieb:


> MiKlAtScH bring mal einen mit!
> Kb mich zu bewegen
> 
> 
> ...



frag mich ma musste in die küche kriechen beine sind noch zu schwach lol aber hier haste einen *hinstell* so ma film anmach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## indi92 (17. Juni 2009)

> ja
> ausser dass bei mir jemand draussen am helligten morgen ne gasflasche zum explodieren brachte, nur um zu testen, wie laut der knall ist und danach die feuerpolizei mit lauten sirenen kam
> 
> bin ziemlich bzw relativ gut wach geworden xD


omg xD das is mal ne geile Idee...
Na wie laut ist das denn? *BOOOOOM*
-Oh ja ganz schön laut... dann lass ich mal die Nachbarn wieder schlafen, bin ja kein Unmensch.

xD zu gut!


----------



## MiKlAtScH (17. Juni 2009)

indi92 schrieb:


> omg xD das is mal ne geile Idee...
> Na wie laut ist das denn? *BOOOOOM*
> -Oh ja ganz schön laut... dann lass ich mal die Nachbarn wieder schlafen, bin ja kein Unmensch.
> 
> xD zu gut!




ich glaube das war nix es war bestimmt krababababababooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmm so ungefähr also noch lauter wie booom hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiKlAtScH (17. Juni 2009)

so ungefähr


----------



## Druda (17. Juni 2009)

*gähn* kommt denn nichts im TV?
wieso laeuft eigentlich kein Malcolm Mittendrin mehr >_<?
wer brauch schon so ein Auktionshaus...
*nochmal gähn* wha, kack Baustelle vor der Tuer -~-


----------



## Dabow (17. Juni 2009)

Ach Schade ... da muss man erst später los und dann sind die Server down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... ich spiel schon so lange ... trotzdem wunder ich mich jeden Mittwoch was los ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich lerns einfach nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Compléxx (17. Juni 2009)

Moiiiiin, .------> keks reich 

guten mooooorgen gehts allerseits gut?

lg


----------



## MiKlAtScH (17. Juni 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> *gähn* kommt denn nichts im TV?
> wieso laeuft eigentlich kein Malcolm Mittendrin mehr >_<?
> wer brauch schon so ein Auktionshaus...
> *nochmal gähn* wha, kack Baustelle vor der Tuer -~-




joar will malcolm anschauen kack sender und danach kommt scrubs schaut keine sau *gähn* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (17. Juni 2009)

Ts, da kommt man Mittwoch morgens in sein Buffed-Stammkaffee und was is?

Kein Kaffe, keine Brötchen.....

Such ich mir halt nen RL-Kaffee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Compléxx (17. Juni 2009)

ja und ich hock iner schule und langweile mich zutode -......-

sone kacke aber auch


----------



## Druda (17. Juni 2009)

doch 9:19 Uhr kommt Scrubs, aber das dauert noch ewig~~~~~
boah ich haette mir gestern Abend keine Girostasche reinziehen sollen, jetzt ist mir schlecht xD

@Anburak-G 
es wurde schon genug verteilt, kannst dir ja alles durchlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiKlAtScH (17. Juni 2009)

hier in erinnerung hehe


----------



## Compléxx (17. Juni 2009)

warum is hier nix los


----------



## Phatarius (17. Juni 2009)

So, gerade eben den Char getranst und dann festgestellt, dass heute mittwoch ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wird zeit für ein bischen Fratzengeballer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Kaffee auf den Tisch stellt*


----------



## Freyen (17. Juni 2009)

Moinsens Leute
*stellt frischen Kaffee und warme Brötchen in die Runde*

Ach, ich hab keine Lust Microbio zu lernen... aber dieses blöde Buch verschwindet einfach nicht aus meinem Gesichtsfeld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (17. Juni 2009)

Freyen schrieb:


> Moinsens Leute
> *stellt frischen Kaffee und warme Brötchen in die Runde*
> 
> Ach, ich hab keine Lust Microbio zu lernen... aber dieses blöde Buch verschwindet einfach nicht aus meinem Gesichtsfeld
> ...



shikaka? XD


----------



## Freyen (17. Juni 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> shikaka? XD



Hmm? Ne, ich nix Shikaka  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber wenn jemand mein Leiden teilt, liebe Grüße von mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: @Smiley26793
Ich versuchs, aber es ist ein harter Brocken... ---> "700g Tastatur vs. 8,5kg Brock Mikrobiologie ---> verdammt nach Runde zwei liegt die Tastatur am Boden und wird ausgezählt xD


----------



## Smiley26793 (17. Juni 2009)

nimm deine gamertastatur und prügel auf jede einzelne seite so lange ein bis sie reißt, dann sollte das buch genug haben und abzischen.

noch 2 stunden -.-


----------



## Phatarius (17. Juni 2009)

Ach, die werden bestimmt wieder eher fertig, dann kanns weiter gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. Juni 2009)

Serverarbeiten werden verlängert auf 13 uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dpskalle (17. Juni 2009)

auf 13 uhr?! och nee =/

wie weit seid ihr eigtl so in ulduar?
im 25er stehen wir vor auriaya und im 10er vorm General 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: füttert mal mein tierchen, will mal sehn was raus kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (17. Juni 2009)

Freyen schrieb:


> Hmm? Ne, ich nix Shikaka
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




loool 

und da geht die down, mein damn und herrn
da geht die down!!!

buch trifft tastatur für 26 tasten (kritisch)
tastatur stirbt
tastatur verliert 7 tasten:
L E K  M I C H


----------



## Knuelle (17. Juni 2009)

Guten MOrgen liebe BUffies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smiley26793 (17. Juni 2009)

hm hast wphl nur so ne billige 0815 tastatur, hast noch nen alten röhrenmontior? *gg


und ulduat hab ich  mit meinem mage 3 bosse im 10er random down xD


----------



## Compléxx (17. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Serverarbeiten werden verlängert auf 13 uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nich im ernst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ????


----------



## Knuelle (17. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Serverarbeiten werden verlängert auf 13 uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo steht das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pupsi_Baer (17. Juni 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> loool
> 
> und da geht die down, mein damn und herrn
> da geht die down!!!
> ...



Deine Tastatur hat 2 "C"'s ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (17. Juni 2009)

moin *gääähn*

na wie gehts euch so?

*kaffe und brötchen nimm* - thx (=

mfg


----------



## Spyflander (17. Juni 2009)

da könnt ich heute mal zocken und dann sind die server so lange down... und das die auf 13 uhr verlängert werden halt ich fürn gerücht!


----------



## Knuelle (17. Juni 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> moin *gääähn*
> 
> na wie gehts euch so?
> 
> ...



 gut und selber? =)


----------



## Phatarius (17. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen, Knuelle^^


----------



## Knuelle (17. Juni 2009)

Phatarius schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, Knuelle^^



Guten Morgen der Herr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (17. Juni 2009)

Knuelle schrieb:


> gut und selber? =)




danke gut =)

nur müde bin ich noch - brauch jetzt dann nen kaffee


----------



## Knuelle (17. Juni 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> danke gut =)
> 
> nur müde bin ich noch - brauch jetzt dann nen kaffee



Gut das ich den schon habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Kaffee reich*


----------



## Heydu (17. Juni 2009)

Pupsi_Baer schrieb:


> Deine Tastatur hat 2 "C"'s ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



habs korrigiert^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. Juni 2009)

Dpskalle schrieb:


> auf 13 uhr?! och nee =/
> 
> wie weit seid ihr eigtl so in ulduar?
> im 25er stehen wir vor auriaya und im 10er vorm General
> ...



nene war scherz

sind im 25er bei yoggi am monat erstes mal getryt naja haben es imerhin in phase 2 geschaft^^

ach ja 10er spiele ich nicht ist langweilig^^
und 3 raidtage reichen mir


----------



## Valanihirae (17. Juni 2009)

Ach wie langweilig... Da hab ich wieder angefangen mit WoW und gerade am Patchday hab ich Zeit zu spielen ^^

Lasst euch eure Kaffees schmecken... Ich trink jetzt auch einen ^^


----------



## Freyen (17. Juni 2009)

Smiley26793 schrieb:


> hm hast wphl nur so ne billige 0815 tastatur, hast noch nen alten röhrenmontior? *gg
> 
> 
> und ulduat hab ich  mit meinem mage 3 bosse im 10er random down xD



Ok, Tastatur ist ne EX110 von Logitech, ich geb ja zu, fürn Kampf nicht geeignet, aber auf meinen Monitor lass ich nix kommen --> HP w2207h FTW!

Bis 13 Uhr verlängert?!? oh mann...

Edit: Natsumee, solche Scherze doch nicht am frühen morgen, da glaub ich doch noch alles xD


----------



## pixeljedi (17. Juni 2009)

guten morgen  allerseits

ich geh mal kaffee kochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spyflander (17. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nene war scherz
> 
> sind im 25er bei yoggi am monat erstes mal getryt naja haben es imerhin in phase 2 geschaft^^
> 
> ...



im 25er haben wir alles bis auf algalon down =) yogg first kill von uns war am Sonntag abend nach 12 trys^^


----------



## Compléxx (17. Juni 2009)

ich war nochnie Ulduar^^^ist ulduar besser als auf den Testservern???


----------



## Knuelle (17. Juni 2009)

Spyflander schrieb:


> im 25er haben wir alles bis auf algalon down =) yogg first kill von uns war am Sonntag abend nach 12 trys^^



Glückwunsch meinerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knuelle (17. Juni 2009)

Compléxx schrieb:


> ich war nochnie Ulduar^^^ist ulduar besser als auf den Testservern???



Ich auch nicht aber soll top sein.


----------



## Heydu (17. Juni 2009)

Valanihirae schrieb:


> Ach wie langweilig... Da hab ich wieder angefangen mit WoW und gerade am Patchday hab ich Zeit zu spielen ^^
> 
> Lasst euch eure Kaffees schmecken... Ich trink jetzt auch einen ^^



haha

welche klasse spielst du denn?
lass mich raten
magierin?


----------



## Lúmea (17. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen Buffie´s 

Na ausgeschlafen? 

*sich nen Becher Kaffee holt und zur Runde setz* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chalyia (17. Juni 2009)

Guden Morgen. . .
Oh man nun können meine kleinen Chinese garnet farmen für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Compléxx (17. Juni 2009)

jop war nur auf den testservern drauf und fand das richtig kacke :-/


----------



## thetaurenone (17. Juni 2009)

So eine verdammte scheiße. gestern ist mir meine geforce 8800GTX nach 2,5 jahren verreckt!
natürlich keine garantie mehr.

aaargh. das waren 500 euro mal so einfach abgeraucht

heute soll ne neue rein. die geforce 260. ich hoffe die ist ein ordentlicher nachfolger für meine treue grafikkarte *grabstein meißel*


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juni 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> na wie gehts euch so?


Kater.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (17. Juni 2009)

Morgen allerseits erstmal Cola holen und langsam anfangen zu arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Kater....



Miau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galvaras (17. Juni 2009)

moin leute, na alles klar?

hm und da dacht ich ich kann mir heute ma richtig zeit nehmen und meinen 29er Schami n bisschen hochprügeln^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (17. Juni 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Kater....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ohe, feiern unter der woche ist nicht gut =)

mfg


----------



## Mikolomeus (17. Juni 2009)

Galvaras schrieb:


> moin leute, na alles klar?
> 
> hm und da dacht ich ich kann mir heute ma richtig zeit nehmen und meinen 29er Schami n bisschen hochprügeln^^



hatte gestern abend zeit das ich meine schamanin von 22 auf 28 gezockt habe wuha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich freue mich auf 30 - windfury unsoo =)))


----------



## Natsumee (17. Juni 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Kater....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




aha warum^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



hallo miko


----------



## Natsumee (17. Juni 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> ohe, feiern unter der woche ist nicht gut =)
> 
> mfg




feiern allgemein ist nicht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alandius (17. Juni 2009)

Moin @ll



Chalyia schrieb:


> Guden Morgen. . .
> Oh man nun können meine kleinen Chinese garnet farmen für mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gönne den kleinen Kindern doch auch etwas urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sie müssen sich jeden Tag für dich abquälen, die freuen sich richtig auf Mittwochs ^^


lg


----------



## Dufurius (17. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xRohen (17. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen alle beisammen

*trabt mal hier rein mit einer Tasse Kaffee und einem Brötchen*


----------



## schmetti (17. Juni 2009)

Chalyia schrieb:


> Guden Morgen. . .
> Oh man nun können meine kleinen Chinese garnet farmen für mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Wo hast du denn deine Chinese  sitzen ? oder meinst du deine 10 kleinen Fingerchen oder gar deine Gehirnzelle ^^

Spaß bei seite , du weißt schon WoW wird nicht Weltweit um die  Selbe Zeit Gewartet ^^


Und einen schönen Guten Morgen Wünsche ich natürlich allen Buffis im Bann des Forum´s


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aha warum^^


http://my.buffed.de/user/266171/blog/view/1972273185 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galvaras (17. Juni 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> hatte gestern abend zeit das ich meine schamanin von 22 auf 28 gezockt habe wuha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nur durch den steten gedanken an windfury und kettenblitz hab ichs überhaupt erst bis 29 geschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarnia (17. Juni 2009)

Guten morgen zusamm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



blöder mittwoch, habsch ja gar net mehr dran gedacht-.-
ja ich spiel auch schon ziemlich lange aber auch ich vergess es immer wieder*narf*


----------



## Chalyia (17. Juni 2009)

Alandius schrieb:


> Moin @ll
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nix kleine Kinder ^^ Hab net mal welche xD
Ich mein meine Chinese wofür ich schließlich auch bezahle^^


----------



## xx-elf (17. Juni 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> http://my.buffed.de/user/266171/blog/view/1972273185
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



herzlichen Glückwunsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xRohen (17. Juni 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> http://my.buffed.de/user/266171/blog/view/1972273185
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann gratuliere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da hätte ich aber auch gefeiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiKlAtScH (17. Juni 2009)

ich glaube ich mus smir hier n klo hinstellen ich habe magen darm seuche war scho 9 ma aufn klo jetz kommen möhren iom ganzen wieder raus lol was n scheiss im warsten sinne des wortes^^ich habe ne geforce 9600m gt 1gig  die is geil läuft alles sauber ohne probs^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (17. Juni 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> http://my.buffed.de/user/266171/blog/view/1972273185
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




oha, das sagt alles =))
und auch ein gratzi meiner seits


----------



## Dpskalle (17. Juni 2009)

herzlichen glückwunsch xel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. Juni 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> http://my.buffed.de/user/266171/blog/view/1972273185
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gz gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



trotzdem feiern für so was naja kleines?^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (17. Juni 2009)

ich bin mal wieder arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bif (17. Juni 2009)

Mittwoch - Server down. Und ich muss arbeiten? Geht doch nicht - ich will gefrustet zuhause sitzen und versuchen mich einzuloggen!

Viel Spass noch beim warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (17. Juni 2009)

Der Mittwochs thread ist echt cool nicht ein dummer flammer hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde dann auchma langsam anfangen zu arbeiten ^^ 

Ps:Natsumee was wäre den für dich nen guter Grund druchzufeiern? ;D


----------



## bwcl (17. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> http://my.buffed.de/user/266171/blog/view/1972273185



Herzlichen Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arukan (17. Juni 2009)

Was macht ihr so ?


----------



## Valanihirae (17. Juni 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> haha
> 
> welche klasse spielst du denn?
> lass mich raten
> magierin?




Neeeeee, ich hab wieder nen Palatank angefangen. Damit hatte ich ja früher schon viel Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings komplett neu, das nervt ein bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> gz gz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was heißt hier kleines? xD
Da hab ich die letzten 2 Jahre drauf hingearbeitet du Pflaume ^^


----------



## White-Frost (17. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## bwcl (17. Juni 2009)

Arukan schrieb:


> Was macht ihr so ?




Wartennnnnnnn............. WArtennnnnnn........... Langweilen............... Seufzen................Wartennnnnnnnnnnnnnn..........
Versuche mich einzuloggen in WoW......................... Wowwwwwwwwwwwwww............ Wowwwwww........ ^^

und selbst?


----------



## pixeljedi (17. Juni 2009)

Arukan schrieb:


> Was macht ihr so ?



ich guck meiner frau beim arbeiten zu^^
könnt ich stundenlang machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schorki (17. Juni 2009)

mal nen hallo reinwerfen und gute besserung allen die auch krank sind, glückwunsch an das bestandene abi viel spass beim suchen einer lehre ^^


----------



## Valanihirae (17. Juni 2009)

Schorki schrieb:


> mal nen hallo reinwerfen und gute besserung allen die auch krank sind, glückwunsch an das bestandene abi viel spass beim suchen einer lehre ^^




Danke *schnief*

Meine Nase rennt mir fast davon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiKlAtScH (17. Juni 2009)

Arukan schrieb:


> Was macht ihr so ?




fast alles 5 minuten aufs klo rennen und naja mehr brauch ich nich sagen bei magen darm seuche lol und ich versuche n film zu schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bwcl (17. Juni 2009)

Schorki schrieb:


> mal nen hallo reinwerfen und gute besserung allen die auch krank sind, glückwunsch an das bestandene abi viel spass beim suchen einer lehre ^^



Danke danke dir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*kotz* -.-


----------



## Schorki (17. Juni 2009)

Valanihirae schrieb:


> Danke *schnief*
> 
> Meine Nase rennt mir fast davon.
> 
> ...



na pass blos uff wie siehtn dit dann aus wenn dee keene mehr hast *fg*


----------



## bwcl (17. Juni 2009)

Schorki schrieb:


> na pass blos uff wie siehtn dit dann aus wenn dee keene mehr hast *fg*




Wie M.J. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XD


----------



## xRohen (17. Juni 2009)

Schorki schrieb:


> na pass blos uff wie siehtn dit dann aus wenn dee keene mehr hast *fg*



Also wenn dann will ich aber ein Bild sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (17. Juni 2009)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> ich guck meiner frau beim arbeiten zu^^
> könnt ich stundenlang machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Bissel fies , hmmm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valanihirae (17. Juni 2009)

Schorki schrieb:


> na pass blos uff wie siehtn dit dann aus wenn dee keene mehr hast *fg*




Die kann mir momentan aber gestohlen bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja: ICH FIND JAPANISCHES HEILPFLANZENÖL TOLL!

Wollt ich nurmal loswerden.


----------



## Schorki (17. Juni 2009)

und die caps taste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (17. Juni 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Bissel fies , hmmm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nö,garnicht ^^

wir sitzen im selben raum,da bleibt das ja nich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arukan (17. Juni 2009)

Valanihirae schrieb:


> ICH FIND JAPANISCHES HEILPFLANZENÖL TOLL!



Die von Mulgore sind vieeeeeel besser.


----------



## xx-elf (17. Juni 2009)

Valanihirae schrieb:


> Die kann mir momentan aber gestohlen bleiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und ich mag dänische Hotdogs... tja nun isses raus


----------



## redsnapper (17. Juni 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Und ich mag dänische Hotdogs... tja nun isses raus



Mit Ketchup oder dieser französischen Soße? Finde die mit dem Franzzeugs sooooo lecker!


----------



## Winipek (17. Juni 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Und ich mag dänische Hotdogs... tja nun isses raus


^

Das sind die von Ikea , oder ? Sonst kenn ich keine ...aber die sind echt lecker *mjam* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valanihirae (17. Juni 2009)

Schorki schrieb:


> und die caps taste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Captain Capslock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. Juni 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Der Mittwochs thread ist echt cool nicht ein dummer flammer hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich feier nicht^^


----------



## White-Frost (17. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich feier nicht^^


Verbitterter, eiskalter, gute Laune Killer oder wie^^


----------



## Heydu (17. Juni 2009)

Valanihirae schrieb:


> Neeeeee, ich hab wieder nen Palatank angefangen. Damit hatte ich ja früher schon viel Spaß.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oh
hmm 
pala können doch gar...
oh mist, mensch ich vermiss die guten alten zeiten, wo man palas fertig machen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt machts keinen spass mehr


----------



## xx-elf (17. Juni 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Mit Ketchup oder dieser französischen Soße? Finde die mit dem Franzzeugs sooooo lecker!



Dänische Hotdogs mit "*!FRANZÖSICHER!*" Soße ?!? nein danke, ich ess die traditonel mit getrockneten Zwiebeln und Ketchup.



> ich feier nicht^^



Edit: Typischer Schweizerischer Langweiler^^


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich feier nicht^^


Mr. Miesepeter-alles-ist-scheiße-ich-geh-mich-ritzen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (17. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich feier nicht^^




ich schon,ich hab morgen Burzeltag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schorki (17. Juni 2009)

wer freut sich noch uff ice age 3 ? hab mir grad die trailer reingezogen ick glob ick muss am 1. dann ins kino 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druda (17. Juni 2009)

GILMORE GIRLS!
*aufmucc* x3


----------



## Natsumee (17. Juni 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Verbitterter, eiskalter, gute Laune Killer oder wie^^






Xelyna schrieb:


> Mr. Miesepeter-alles-ist-scheiße-ich-geh-mich-ritzen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





ehm nein ich sehe in "feiern" keinen spass drin^^ zieht mich auch net an^^ da mache ich lieber andere sachen und hab trotzdem meinen spass ohne am nächsten morgen kater zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und scheise ist sicher nicht alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ritzen wäre ich wohl zu faul auch würd ich es eh net machen^^
miesepeter bin ich auch nicht eher das gegenteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich glaub... ich hab gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redsnapper (17. Juni 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Dänische Hotdogs mit "*!FRANZÖSICHER!*" Soße ?!? nein danke, ich ess die traditonel mit getrockneten Zwiebeln und Ketchup.



Hmm, mit Zwiebeln?
Wahrscheinlich redest du von dänischen Hotdogs und ich von französischen die ich immer in Dänemark kaufe....
Irgendwie ein furchtbares Erkenntnis...


----------



## Elda (17. Juni 2009)

Moin moin ^_^


----------



## Schorki (17. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ehm nein ich sehe in "feiern" keinen spass drin^^ zieht mich auch net an^^ da mache ich lieber andere sachen und hab trotzdem meinen spass ohne am nächsten morgen kater zu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nee frau die nee feiern geht hmm wo jips dit hab ick doch garnicht bestellt *fg*

p.s. anziehen is ja och öde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (17. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ehm nein ich sehe in "feiern" keinen spass drin^^ zieht mich auch net an^^ da mache ich lieber andere sachen und hab trotzdem meinen spass ohne am nächsten morgen kater zu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Man muss ja nix trinken hmm^^ Ich leb komplet Alkohol frei^^


----------



## Blackbirth (17. Juni 2009)

Ich will ein Äffchen mit Hut das Bier trinkt.


----------



## Elda (17. Juni 2009)

Blackbirth schrieb:


> Ich will ein Äffchen mit Hut das Bier trinkt.


Das wär geil


----------



## Thí (17. Juni 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Man muss ja nix trinken hmm^^ Ich leb komplet Alkohol frei^^


So ein Leben kann und will ich mir gar nicht vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juni 2009)

Blackbirth schrieb:


> Ich will ein Äffchen mit Hut das Bier trinkt.


Schwein mit Mütze !


@Natsumee: Touché 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (17. Juni 2009)

Natuse ist doof

Achja wer langeweile hat das hier reinziehn soooooo geil http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAUwG-pk8ik


----------



## xx-elf (17. Juni 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Hmm, mit Zwiebeln?
> Wahrscheinlich redest du von dänischen Hotdogs und ich von französischen die ich immer in Dänemark kaufe....
> Irgendwie ein furchtbares Erkenntnis...



allerdings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiKlAtScH (17. Juni 2009)

ich freu mich auf den hier am meisten wuha schon vom trailer schauen gänsehaut hehe


----------



## Natsumee (17. Juni 2009)

Schorki schrieb:


> nee frau die nee feiern geht hmm wo jips dit hab ick doch garnicht bestellt *fg*
> 
> p.s. anziehen is ja och öde
> 
> ...



ich bin keine frau -.-"



White-Frost schrieb:


> Man muss ja nix trinken hmm^^ Ich leb komplet Alkohol frei^^



joa ist toll wen weg gehst und die laufen alle besoffen rum und so toll^^



Xelyna schrieb:


> Schwein mit Mütze !
> 
> 
> @Natsumee: Touché
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



xx-elf schrieb:


> Natuse ist doof



wieso? -.-"


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juni 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Natuse ist doof
> 
> Achja wer langeweile hat das hier reinziehn soooooo geil http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAUwG-pk8ik



Geiiil xD
Muss unbedingt mal Saw I und IV und V schaun :x
Kenn bisher nur II und III.


----------



## XziTe (17. Juni 2009)

Ist zwar erst Halb 11 aber wenn ich mich einlogge Steht da die Server sind ausgelastet.

Realms wieder Online? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackbirth (17. Juni 2009)

"Hallo Klaus, was machst du denn hier in der Tropfsteinhöhle?"

:-D


----------



## White-Frost (17. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> joa ist toll wen weg gehst und die laufen alle besoffen rum und so toll^^



Manche machen sich lustig, ich mach mich über die lustig =P


----------



## Bif (17. Juni 2009)

Ikeas Hotdogs sind nicht dänisch.

...aber ziemlich sicher auch nicht schwedisch.


----------



## Natsumee (17. Juni 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Manche machen sich lustig, ich mach mich über die lustig =P



naja wenn ich schon weg gehe möcht ich mich noch gescheit utnerhalten^^


----------



## Pamela1 (17. Juni 2009)

Hui der Film scheint ja echt wieder cool zu werden.

Also bei mir sind nur 5 in der Liste und die sind zusätzlich als offline markiert


----------



## bwcl (17. Juni 2009)

Mir ist lw -.-.....
können wir nicht über etwas anderes reden.


----------



## Schorki (17. Juni 2009)

XziTe schrieb:


> Ist zwar erst Halb 11 aber wenn ich mich einlogge Steht da die Server sind ausgelastet.
> 
> Realms wieder Online?
> 
> ...



nö

http://www.iceage3-derfilm.de


----------



## Xarnia (17. Juni 2009)

Pamela schrieb:


> Also bei mir sind nur 5 in der Liste und die sind zusätzlich als offline markiert



jo warte schon begierig xD


----------



## MiKlAtScH (17. Juni 2009)

der wird bestimmt auch geil grins schaut euch die hp ma an


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juni 2009)

Will Urlaub.. *weinz*
Naja heut abend Raid..immerhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Vorposter: Boah nix für mich ich bin so dermaßen schreckhaft.
Hab letztens The Grudge gesehn.. ich dacht mein Herz bleibt stehn..


----------



## White-Frost (17. Juni 2009)

Tjoa hmm langweilig =/
Wer von euch fährt so aufs Summerbreeze des Jahr?^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. Juni 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Tjoa hmm langweilig =/
> Wer von euch fährt so aufs Summerbreeze des Jahr?^^



wohin?


----------



## Valanihirae (17. Juni 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Tjoa hmm langweilig =/
> Wer von euch fährt so aufs Summerbreeze des Jahr?^^



Summerbreeze, yeh, bin ich dabei :>

Wacken auch, umsonst und mit der Ritterschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sind vom Veranstalter gebucht das wird toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *angeb*


----------



## Valanihirae (17. Juni 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> oh
> hmm
> pala können doch gar...
> oh mist, mensch ich vermiss die guten alten zeiten, wo man palas fertig machen konnte
> ...



Ach tanken als Pala macht mir schon Spaß :>


----------



## White-Frost (17. Juni 2009)

Valanihirae schrieb:


> Summerbreeze, yeh, bin ich dabei :>
> 
> Wacken auch, umsonst und mit der Ritterschaft
> 
> ...


Wacken is nur Freundin hmm ich mags nich so in diesem Ausmass wie da^^ Mir genügt Summerbreeze schon^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. Juni 2009)

wacken summerbreeze was das?


----------



## Pamela1 (17. Juni 2009)

Was auch immer das ist - ich komm nicht xD


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juni 2009)

Aufs Summerbreeze würd ich wohl nur für Amon Amarth, JBO und Schandmaul fahren.. Rest kenn ich nicht wirklich.. und da sind mir die 70 Euro dann entschieden zu teuer ^^


----------



## Valanihirae (17. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wacken summerbreeze was das?



http://www.wacken.com

http://www.summer-breeze.de




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dpskalle (17. Juni 2009)

ich fahr zum summerspirit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackzone (17. Juni 2009)

Wer geht auf die Airbeat und auf die Qlimax 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *in den raum werf*


----------



## Maurolotschi (17. Juni 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Aufs Summerbreeze würd ich wohl nur für Amon Amarth, JBO und Schandmaul fahren.. Rest kenn ich nicht wirklich.. und da sind mir die 70 Euro dann entschieden zu teuer ^^


Arrr, da komme ich nach laaanger langer Zeit wieder mal hier im Forum vorbei, und das erste, was ich lese, ist "Amon Amarth" und "Schandmaul"
Ich bin dein Fan Xelyna  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja: Moin allerseits ;-)


----------



## Natsumee (17. Juni 2009)

hoi


----------



## Valanihirae (17. Juni 2009)

Gerade in einem Forum gefunden:

Ein Mann steht vor Gericht, weil er seine Frau erschlagen hat.
Richter: "Das ist ein sehr brutales Vergehen. Wenn Sie mit etwas Milde rechnen wollen, müssen Sie uns schon eine Begründung geben."
Der Mann: "Die war so doof, die musste ich einfach erschlagen!"
Richter: "Das ist ja noch viel schlimmer. Wenn Sie nicht wollen, dass die Geschworenen Sie von vornherein schuldig sprechen sollen, dann geben Sie uns bitte eine plausible Erklärung."

Darauf der Mann: "Das war folgendermaßen: Wir wohnten in einem Hochhaus im 13. Stock und im ersten Sock wohnte eine reizende Portiersfamilie, die hatte drei Kinder. Es war schrecklich! Die waren so klein geblieben, von Natur aus. Der Zwölfjährige war 80 cm groß, der 19-jährige 90 cm. Ich kam eines Tages hoch zu meiner Frau und sage: Das ist schon was Schlimmes mit den Kindern unserer Portiersfamilie. 'Ja,' sagt meine Frau, 'das ist ein richtiges Pyrenäengeschlecht.' Ich sage: 'Nein, was Du meinst, sind Pygmäen. ''Nein,' sagt meine Frau, 'Pygmäen, das ist das, was der Mensch unter der Haut hat, davon kriegt er Sommersprossen.' Ich sage: 'Das ist Pigment. ''Nein,' sagt meine Frau, 'Pigment, darauf haben die alten Römer geschrieben. 'Ich sage: 'Das ist Pergament!' Nein,' sagt meine Frau, 'Pergament ist, wenn ein Dichter etwas anfängt und nicht zu Ende macht...´

Herr Richter, Sie können sich vorstellen, ich verschlucke mir das Fragment, ich setze mich in meinen Lehnstuhl und lese Zeitung. Plötzlich kommt meine Frau mit einem Satz, ich denke, jetzt ist sie irrenhausreif - 'Liebling, guck mal, was hier steht!' Sie macht ein Buch auf, zeigt auf eine Textstelle und sagt:' Das Sonnendach des Handtäschchens war die Lehrerin des Zuhälters 15.

'Ich nehme das Buch an mich und sage, aber Schatz, das ist ein französisches Buch, da steht: 'La Marquise de Pompadour est la Maitresse de Louis XV. Das heißt: Die Marquise von Pompadour war die Mätresse von Ludwig dem 15. ´Nein´, sagt meine Frau, 'das musst du wörtlich übersetzen: La Marquise - das Sonnendach, Pompadour - das Handtäschchenla Maitresse - die Lehrerin, Louis XV - der Zuhälter 15. Ich muss das schließlich ganz genau wissen, ich habe extra für meinen Französischunterricht einen Legionär angestellt. 'Ich sage: 'Du meinst einen Lektor.' 'Nein,' sagt meine Frau, 'Lektor war der griechische Held des Altertums. 'Ich sage: 'Das war Hektor, und der war Trojaner. ''Nein,' sagt meine Frau, 'Hektor ist ein Flächenmaß.' Ich sage: 'Das ist ein Hektar. ''Nein,' sagt meine Frau, 'Hektar ist der Göttertrank. 'Ich sage: 'Das ist der Nektar. ''Nein,' sagt meine Frau, 'Nektar ist ein Fluß in Süddeutschland.' Ich sage: 'Das ist der Neckar.' Meine Frau: 'Du kennst wohl nicht das schöne Lied: Bald gras ich am Nektar, bald gras ich am Rhein, das habe ich neulich mit meiner Freundin im Duo gesungen. 'Ich sage: 'Das heißt Duett. ''Nein,' sagt meine Frau, 'Duett ist, wenn zwei Männer mit einem Säbel aufeinander losgehen. 'Ich sage: 'Das ist ein Duell. ''Nein,' sagt meine Frau, 'Duell ist, wenn eine Eisenbahn aus einem dunklen finsteren Bergloch herauskommt.´

Herr Richter - da habe ich einen Hammer genommen und habe sie totgeschlagen..." Betretenes Schweigen, dann der Richter: "Freispruch, ich hätte sie schon bei Hektor erschlagen..."


----------



## Dabow (17. Juni 2009)

MiKlAtScH schrieb:


> der wird bestimmt auch geil grins schaut euch die hp ma an



der Film ist klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarnia (17. Juni 2009)

server gehn on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pamela1 (17. Juni 2009)

Valanihirae schrieb:


> Gerade in einem Forum gefunden:
> 
> Ein Mann steht vor Gericht, weil er seine Frau erschlagen hat.
> Richter: "Das ist ein sehr brutales Vergehen. Wenn Sie mit etwas Milde rechnen wollen, müssen Sie uns schon eine Begründung geben."
> ...



Herrlich xD


----------



## Pamela1 (17. Juni 2009)

BTW meinsten Server kommen wieder on


----------



## Solostraran (17. Juni 2009)

Pamela schrieb:


> Herrlich xD



Ich versteh das nicht... die Frau hatte doch recht...



^^


----------



## Schorki (17. Juni 2009)

bin mal wech am zocken cucu ihrs


----------



## bwcl (17. Juni 2009)

Solostraran schrieb:


> Ich versteh das nicht... die Frau hatte doch recht...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^



Lol -.- !! 
Ich hätte sie schon bei Pigment erschlagen.......

XD


----------



## bwcl (17. Juni 2009)

Bye Leute war sehr Amüsant alles mitzulesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin Zocken wünsch euch nen schönen Tag :*
Und haltet die Ohren Steif =)


----------



## Natsumee (17. Juni 2009)

Solostraran schrieb:


> Ich versteh das nicht... die Frau hatte doch recht...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^




irgendwie nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (17. Juni 2009)

Valanihirae schrieb:


> Gerade in einem Forum gefunden:
> 
> Ein Mann steht vor Gericht, weil er seine Frau erschlagen hat.
> Richter: "Das ist ein sehr brutales Vergehen. Wenn Sie mit etwas Milde rechnen wollen, müssen Sie uns schon eine Begründung geben."
> ...



Ui, genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 immer wieder schön, was man so tolles in den Mittwoch Freds liest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (17. Juni 2009)

Pamela schrieb:


> BTW meinsten Server kommen wieder on



jopp, meiner ist auch wieder da ...


----------



## xx-elf (17. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wieso? -.-"


 
Wenn du aufmerksam gelesen hättest würdest du sehen das da Natutse steht ^^


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juni 2009)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Arrr, da komme ich nach laaanger langer Zeit wieder mal hier im Forum vorbei, und das erste, was ich lese, ist "Amon Amarth" und "Schandmaul"
> Ich bin dein Fan Xelyna
> 
> 
> ...


Rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. Juni 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Wenn du aufmerksam gelesen hättest würdest du sehen das da Natutse steht ^^



oke^^


----------



## Slavery (17. Juni 2009)

Hallu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (17. Juni 2009)

tja die server sind online und ich hänge auf der Arbeit fest verdammtes Reallife bye bye bin off  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juni 2009)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hallu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hellau *trööööt*


----------



## Slavery (17. Juni 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hellau *trööööt*



Im Kalender verguckt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja hier auch nochmal nen herzlichen Glückwunsch Xely, habs gerade gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (17. Juni 2009)

Aja nochma ein fixxer einwurf wer mehr witze lesen will geht unter www.Ifrau.de sehr geil ;D


----------



## Mikolomeus (17. Juni 2009)

gugug ich melde mich auch wieder mal zurück^^

arbeiten is ödee - will nachhause und schlafen *gähn*

mfg


----------



## Slavery (17. Juni 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Aja nochma ein fixxer einwurf wer mehr witze lesen will geht unter www.Ifrau.de sehr geil ;D



Such den Besten raus und kopier ihn hier rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juni 2009)

Slavery schrieb:


> Im Kalender verguckt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


So ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja mündliche hab ich ja trotzdem noch, aber das wird ne entspannte Sache ^^


----------



## Enorgaran (17. Juni 2009)

jo die lieben mittwoche alle server sind on nur meiner nicht ,


----------



## xx-elf (17. Juni 2009)

Slavery schrieb:


> Such den Besten raus und kopier ihn hier rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur als Warnung die Texte sind teilweise irrelang und können ,dank ihrer genialen witzigkeit, zu Herzrasen, Lachkrämpfen und unkontrollierten ausbrechens von Histerie ausarten. Ich übernehme keine Veranwortung ^^

 Punkte-System  



Das Punkte System einer Frau

In der Welt der Liebe gibt es nur eine Regel - Mach die Frau glücklich!

Tue etwas was sie mag und du bekommst dafür Punkte
Tue etwas was sie nicht mag und du verlierst Punkte
Tue etwas was sie mag aber erwartet und du bekommst dafür keine Punkte
Sorry! Aber so ist das nun mal!

Hier nun der Leitfaden zum Punktesystem:


1) Einfache Pflichten:

Du machst das Bett +1
Du machst das Bett aber vergisst die Zierkissen 0 
Du wirfst einfach die Bettdecke über zerknautschte Laken -1 

Du lässt den Toilettendeckel oben -5 
Du ersetzt die leere Rolle Toilettenpapier 0
Wenn die Rolle leer ist steigst du um auf Kleenex -1
Wenn auch Kleenex alle ist wechselst du das Badezimmer -2

Du gehst für sie extradünne Binden mit Flügeln kaufen +5
Dito im Schneesturm +8
Du kommst mit Bier zurück -5
Du kommst mit Bier zurück aber ohne Binden -25

Du überprüfst nachts ein ihr verdächtiges Geräusch 0 
ohne etwas zu finden 0
Du findest etwas +5
Du erschlägst es mit dem Golfschlager +10
Es war ihre Katze -40


2) Soziale Verpflichtungen:

Du bleibst die ganze Party über an ihrer Seite 0
Du bleibst eine Weile an ihrer Seite und gehst dann zu einem Kollegen -1
Der Kollege heißt Tiffany -4
Tiffany ist Tänzerin -6
mit Brust-Implantaten -18

An ihrem Geburtstag fuhrst du sie zum Essen aus 0
Es ist kein Schnellimbiss +1
Es ist ein Schnellimbiss -2
Es ist eine Sport-Kneipe -3
Dito mit Live-Übertragung -10
Und du hast dein Gesicht in den Vereinsfarben bemalt -50

Du gehst mit einem Freund aus -5
Dein Freund ist glücklich verheiratet -4
Oder ein Single -7
Er fahrt einen Sportwagen -10
Einen italienischen -25

Du gehst mit ihr ins Kino 0
In einen Film den sie mag +1
In einen Film den du hasst +5
In einen Film den du magst -2
In einen Film in dem Cyborgs Menschen fressen -9
Du lügst sie vorher an und sagst es sei ein Liebesfilm -15


3) Dein Aussehen:

Du entwickelst einen sichtbaren Bauchansatz -10
Dito aber du trainierst um ihn los zu werden +8
Du entwickelst einen sichtbaren Bauchansatz und steigst um auf Hosenträger -25
und trägst Hawaii-Hemden -35
Du sagst das macht nichts weil sie auch einen Bauch hat -800


4) Die ultimative Frage:

Sie: Bin ich dick? Du zögerst mit der Antwort -10
Du fragst: "Wo?" -35
Jede andere Antwort -20


5) Kommunikation:

Du hörst ihr zu 0
und versuchst konzentriert auszusehen -10
über 30 Minuten +5
über 30 Minuten wahrend einer Sportsendung im Fernsehen +12
Dito ohne ein einziges mal in die Glotze zu sehen +100
Dito aber sie merkt dass du eingeschlafen bist -200

Dies sind nur einige Beispiele. Der komplette Leitfaden für das Zusammenleben der Geschlechter ist im Buchhandel (extrem teuer) bzw. bei Standesämtern etc. (kostenlos) erhältlich und unbedingt empfehlenswert wenn du auf eine gute Beziehung wert legst.

Komplett in deinem Besitz +1
Dito aber vom Buchladen +3
Nicht in deinem Besitz -10
Nie gesehen -999


Nun ein kurzer Einblick in das Glücksbarometer (Achtung: Positive Punkte verfallen nach 2 Tagen -negative Punkte verjähren nie!)


-1000 Du hast gar keine Beziehung mehr
-100 Das wird teuer
0 bis +10 Dauer-Migräne
+11 bis +15 Du musst mit ihr tanzen gehen
+16 bis +20 Du darfst mit ihr tanzen gehen
+21 bis +50 Sex rückt in den Bereich des denkbaren
+51 bis +80 Sex! (oder was sie dafür hält)
+80 Beziehung futsch - weil sie mit so einem Weichei nicht glücklich sein kann


----------



## Slavery (17. Juni 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> So ähnlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na, denk ich doch auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also bei mir war´s "damals" auch ne richtig entspannte Angelegenheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferethor (17. Juni 2009)

Dieser Thread hat schon 1886 Seiten! *launcher startet*


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juni 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Dieser Thread hat schon 1886 Seiten! *launcher startet*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (17. Juni 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Punkte-System



Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (17. Juni 2009)

Slavery schrieb:


> Klasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Einer meiner LIeblinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (17. Juni 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Einer meiner LIeblinge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Is echt top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was meint unsre liebe Xely dazu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juni 2009)

Slavery schrieb:


> Is echt top
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich finds geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (17. Juni 2009)

krass ey is das krass ey einfach nur voll krass ey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nikoxus (17. Juni 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> krass ey is das krass ey einfach nur voll krass ey
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Janz meine Meinung


----------



## xx-elf (17. Juni 2009)

Nur damit jetzt keiner sich beleidigt fühlt das ist eine Chauvinistenseite, aber so funny gemacht, dass das bestimmt auch Frauen mit Humor gerne lesen.

Hier nochmal ein Auszug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

werde zur Frau  


21 Schritte eine Frau zu werden:

1. Sei gereizt. 
2. Wenn dich jemand fragt: "Ist was?", antworte: "Nein!"und sei beleidigt, wenn man dir glaubt. 
3. Verguck´ dich in jemanden, der aus sich ´rausgeht und Party macht, verabrede dich öfter mit ihm und verlange dann, dass er sein Verhalten grundlegend ändert. 
4. Du sollst immer eine Stunde länger als angekündigt benötigen, um dich für den Abend zurechtzumachen. 
5. Verstecke sehr wichtige Ereignisse in besonders harmlosen/nichtssagenden Ankündigungen, so dass du sauer sein kannst, wenn dein Freund aufgrund anderweitiger Pläne keine Zeit hat. Zum Beispiel sagst du: "Es ist nicht so wichtig, aber ich habe mich gefragt, ob du dieses Wochenende eventuell mit mir meine Eltern besuchen willst, wenn du nicht zu schwer beschäftigt bist ...", wenn du meinst: "Wenn es überhaupt etwas Wichtiges an diesem Wochenende geben könnte, ist das unser gemeinsamer Besuch bei meinen Eltern!" 
6. Weine. 
7. Wenn du schlafen willst, liegt das an deinem nahezu übermenschlichen Arbeitspensum. Wenn er schlafen will, ist er faul. 
8. Egal was, er kann es nicht so gut wie einer deiner Ex-Freunde. 
9. Wenn er sich um dich kümmert, klammert und nervt er. 
10.Wenn er dir Raum gibt, ignoriert er dich. 
11. Beschwer´ dich. 
12. Hasse jede Kneipe, die er mag. 
13. Fordere Gleichberechtigung und -behandlung in allen Bereichen, mit Ausnahme von Schlägen und dem Zahlen der Rechnungen für das 
Essen / die Klamotten / das Bier / Kino / Flugzeugtickets, etc. Das sind alles Liebesbeweise. 
14. Menstruiere nach Belieben. Sollte er deinen Zyklus kennen, sag´ ihm, du bist wegen dem ganzen Stress in deinem Leben aus dem Takt gekommen. Siehe auch Pkt. 7. 
15. Erinnere dich daran, dass JEDE Frau, die deinen Freund so intensiv anguckt, wie die Schlampe da drüben, eigentlich nur eine Hure sein kann und verbreite diese Neuigkeit so schnell es geht im Freundeskreis. 
16. Mach´ ihm das Leben schwer und ein schlechtes Gewissen, sobald er irgendwelchen anderen Vergnügungen als deinen nachgeht. 
17. Brich ohne ersichtlichen Grund in Tränen aus und benutze dann Pkt. 2. 
18. Frag´ nach Hilfe und schnapp´ ein, wenn du sie bekommst. 
19. Sieh zu, dass du im Freundeskreis deines Freundes unterkommst, mach´ dann Schluss und sei den ganzen nächsten Monat bei jedem Treffen. 
20. Sieh´ so aus wie Claudia Schiffer und Co. 
21. Sei neidisch auf alle, die so aussehen wie Claudia Schiffer und Co.


----------



## Nikoxus (17. Juni 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Nur damit jetzt keiner sich beleidigt fühlt das ist eine Chauvinistenseite, aber so funny gemacht, dass das bestimmt auch Frauen mit Humor gerne lesen.
> 
> Hier nochmal ein Auszug
> 
> ...






Zu Geil 12/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punkrawk (17. Juni 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Nur damit jetzt keiner sich beleidigt fühlt das ist eine Chauvinistenseite, aber so funny gemacht, dass das bestimmt auch Frauen mit Humor gerne lesen.
> 
> Hier nochmal ein Auszug
> 
> ...




einfach nuuuuuuuur geil....habs gleich mal meiner freundin an die arbeit geschickt. vorallem pkt 18 is immer wieder nen streitpunkt ("...du verstehst mich gar nicht...."). aber eigentlich sind alle punkte der hammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juni 2009)

Jaaaa ich habe ihn gefunden! Meinen Lieblingsthread des Tages: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=97506



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eruator (17. Juni 2009)

omg bin ich ehute shclecht gelaunt....


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juni 2009)

o0

..

Dann..

Musik hören und in den von mir geposteten Thread schauen, der ist lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eruator (17. Juni 2009)

...ja ich hab mal son scheiß mit meinem händy gemacht...
und jetzt wurden mir 2mal 4.99euro abgebucht...

das erste mal hab ich sofort das gemacht was man machen sollte um das zu stoppen. und mich damit abgefunden, weil ich schließlich selbst sch war.

jetzt hab ich 2 Wochen nichts mehr davon gehört und dachte es hätte sich erledigt, doch nun wurden mir heute nochmals 4.99euro abgebucht.

Nach ewiger rumtelefoniererei, welche mich wahrshcienlich auch noch unsummen gekostet hat, hab ich jetzt ne SMS bekommen das der dienst abbestellt wurde...

***KOTZ*** 10euro für nichts


----------



## xx-elf (17. Juni 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Jaaaa ich habe ihn gefunden! Meinen Lieblingsthread des Tages: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=97506
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geilomatisch^^


----------



## xx-elf (17. Juni 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> o0
> 
> ..
> 
> ...



Hab noch ma nen neuen Beitrag reingepackt und nein ich kenn die Frau nicht persöhnlich^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. Juni 2009)

Hehoo, hier zogen grad geschätze 500 Schüler mit Trillerpfeifen, Bob Marley-Musik und Percussion-Group vorbei! Motto war irgendwie "Reiche Eltern für alle!" Geht um bezahlbare Bildung oder so. 
Motto find ich echt cool, mit der gleichen Motivation morgen wieder die Schule besuchen wäre aber auch cool
(keine Ahnung, ob das buffed-Forum repräsentativ ist, aber Deutschunterricht scheint nicht immer die gebührende Aufmerksamkeit zu finden) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ok, ich verzieh mich wieder leicht unmotiviert hinter meine Akten. Oder doch erst Kaffee kochen? Feierabend ist noch in weiter Ferne, Müdigkeit dagegen omnipräsent. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (17. Juni 2009)

Bei uns war heute Abschluss der zehnten, die haben wieder einen Radau gemacht, tztztz

@ Vorposter: Wir fordern weniger Lernstress (3 statt 2 Jahre Abi), später für die Schule aufstehen, und mehr Investition in unsere Bildung (praktischer Kram, Filme, Computergeräte, etc.)


----------



## Eruator (17. Juni 2009)

ja ich war vorhin auch auf der DEMO in Tübingen...
...vllt. kennt ja einer Tübingen^^

übrigens ich hab jetzt ganz laut metall gehört und jetzt hab ich mich wieder beruhigt^^...danke für den Tipp celyna


----------



## xx-elf (17. Juni 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Bei uns war heute Abschluss der zehnten, die haben wieder einen Radau gemacht, tztztz
> 
> @ Vorposter: Wir fordern weniger Lernstress (3 statt 2 Jahre Abi), später für die Schule aufstehen, und mehr Investition in unsere Bildung (praktischer Kram, Filme, Computergeräte, etc.)



Um mich da mal anzuschließen gehe zwar nicht mehr zur schule aber ist schon ein interessantes und vor allem wichtiges Thema.

--> mehr Lehrer für Individuelle Betreung
--> Wiedereinführung der Orientierungsstufe (kenn ich noch aus Niedersachsen) 5-6 Klasse
--> Renovierung/Sanierung der Schulgebäude
--> Ein einheitliches Schulsystem in ganz Deutschland, um den Schulübergang in andere Bundesländer zu erleichtern und es allgemein zu vereinfachen
--> Konsequentere Betreung von auffälligen bzw. hoch begabten Schülern und Schülerinnen
--> Streichen der Studiengebühren

So jetzt hab ich mir das Gröbste erstmal von der Seele geredet^^


----------



## Chínín (17. Juni 2009)

UND bevor man Leute an der Schule engagiert erstmal einen Test machen, wir haben an unserer Schule einige KOMPLETT unkompetente Lehrer....
Oder der Hausmeister, 3 Etage ist ein Riss in der Wand, irgendeinen Kleister reinmachen, überstreichen, fertig, aber neeeiiiin den ganzen Tag im Büro sitzen und telefonieren -,-

WIr hatten mal einen "Neuling" der hat uns in der Arbeiten vorgesagt, was wir schreiben mussten cO


----------



## Eruator (17. Juni 2009)

oh das muss ich noch Loswerden^^....
...WER geht morgen alles aufs SOUTHSIDE???....

also ich gehe da morgen hin und es wird geil!!!

Bis denn


----------



## saibot1207 (17. Juni 2009)

...

...


...


will was sinnvolles schreiben aber mir fällt nix ein


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. Juni 2009)

> Schüler und Studenten haben am Vormittag bei einer Protestaktion mehr Geld für Bildung gefordert. Mit Transparenten wie „Zeit sich zu wehren" oder „Milliarden für Banken, Millionen für Schlösser, aber kein Geld für Bildung" kamen sie am Bassinplatz zusammen. Mit Trillerpfeifen machten sie ihrem Unmut zusätzlich Luft. Gegen Mittag startete ein Demonstrationszug.... Daran nahmen nach Polizeiangaben rund 1.300 Menschen teil.


Hab ich mich wohl verzählt ;-)

Da scheint der Autor seine Hausaufgaben schon gestern gemacht zu haben, grad erst vorbeigezogen, aber seit 13:04 Uhr im Onlineauftritt des lokalen Zeitungsblattes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. Juni 2009)

mip


----------



## xx-elf (17. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mip



möp?


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. Juni 2009)

Da wir gerade beim Thema Bildung sind:





Chínín schrieb:


> wir haben an unserer Schule einige KOMPLETT unkompetente Lehrer....


 unkompetent -> *in*kompetent

Öhm deutsches Wort - deutsche Vorsilbe (un), Fremdwort - na halt ne andere Vorsilbe. Weiß der Fuchs. Fast 20 Jahre keine Schule mehr von innen gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auf jeden Fall inkompetent ... ich weiß, wovon ich rede - verdiene mein Geld in der Politik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das ist *kein* Rechtschreibflame, bitte einfach nur als kleinen Hinweis betrachten.


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juni 2009)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Hab ich mich wohl verzählt ;-)
> 
> Da scheint der Autor seine Hausaufgaben schon gestern gemacht zu haben, grad erst vorbeigezogen, aber seit 13:04 Uhr im Onlineauftritt des lokalen Zeitungsblattes
> 
> ...


http://www.bildungsstreik-muenchen.de/ <- München =D
Ne ich mach nicht mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Da wir gerade beim Thema Bildung sind: unkompetent -> *in*kompetent


Dann wissen wir ja jetzt wie schlecht sein Deutschlehrer schon mal ist (;


----------



## Eruator (17. Juni 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dann wissen wir ja jetzt wie schlecht sein Deutschlehrer schon mal ist (;



xD...


----------



## Cali75 (17. Juni 2009)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ok, ich verzieh mich wieder leicht unmotiviert hinter meine Akten. Oder doch erst Kaffee kochen? Feierabend ist noch in weiter Ferne, Müdigkeit dagegen omnipräsent.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann ich gut verstehen, geht mir genauso - jetzt kommt auch noch die Sonne raus *grummel* und zwischen jetzt und WOW liegen noch Stunden voll mit Arbeit und Fernstudium....

Ich will auch Ferien!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (17. Juni 2009)

Cali75 schrieb:


> Kann ich gut verstehen, geht mir genauso - jetzt kommt auch noch die Sonne raus *grummel* und zwischen jetzt und WOW liegen noch Stunden voll mit Arbeit und Fernstudium....
> 
> Ich will auch Ferien!!!!
> 
> ...



Need epischen Urlaub  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## da_lolo (17. Juni 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> http://www.bildungsstreik-muenchen.de/ <- München =D
> Ne ich mach nicht mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



München? Ich war da! von der Uni bis zum Odeonsplatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur das einer mit gezogenen Schlagstöcken etc. festgenommen wurde, fanden wir nicht sonderlich cool.
Deutschland sollte nicht nur ihr Bildungssystem ändern, sondern auch die Polizeischule+ an der Einstellung der Polizisten arbeiten!
oder findet ihr es angemessen, zu Schüler und Studenten, alle recht friedlich (natürlich war dei Antifa auch dabei, aber was solls) so unfreundlich und aggressiv vorzugehen? 
Glaube mal eher nicht!


lg lolo


----------



## Natsumee (17. Juni 2009)

ich will nach hause hier ist es viel zu heiss scheis klimaanlage die net geht


----------



## Silmarilli (17. Juni 2009)

Aloha ... öhm nachdem ich ans nach hause gehen denke ... 
ist das Universum wieder eingeschaltet?
wurde das Rad der Welt wieder in Gang gesetzt?

zu deutsch

sind die Server wieder daaaaaa?


*stellt ne groooosse Schüssel mit Eistee-Bowle aufn Tisch*

lg Sily


----------



## Chínín (17. Juni 2009)

OAH! AISTEEEEEEH!!!!! *berserk*
/target Eistee-Bowle
/use Charge


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> scheis klimaanlage die net geht


Harr harr harr. Meine geht! *schäbig lachend*
Und zwar wie folgt: Tür auf, Aktenordner als Türstopper davorklemmen - Fenster auf, alten Pressespiegel lange genug falten bis er zwischen Rahmen und Fensterflügel gequetscht werden kann.
Das bringt frische Luft im Nacken und Beatles-Sound von der Schüler/studenten-Demo ins Büro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(is jetzt allerdings net ganz mein Geschmack)


----------



## Nikoxus (17. Juni 2009)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Harr harr harr. Meine geht! *schäbig lachend*
> Und zwar wie folgt: Tür auf, Aktenordner als Türstopper davorklemmen - Fenster auf, alten Pressespiegel lange genug falten bis er zwischen Rahmen und Fensterflügel gequetscht werden kann.
> Das bringt frische Luft im Nacken und Beatles-Sound von der Schüler/studenten-Demo ins Büro
> 
> ...


/sign mach das so ähnlich nur net mit nem Aktenordner sondern(editmit nem Mülleimer als Türstopper und Nagelschere als Fensteraufhalter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (17. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich will nach hause hier ist es viel zu heiss scheis klimaanlage die net geht



Klimaanlage...wer braucht schon ne Klimaanlage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. Juni 2009)

Slavery schrieb:


> Klimaanlage...wer braucht schon ne Klimaanlage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja wen man arbeiten muss und in diesem raum etwa 25 grad heiss ist naja, man kann ja nicht sagen so kein bock mehr t-shirt ausziehen e.t.c.^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. Juni 2009)

Update: Klimaanlage nun auch bei mir ausgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aufgrund zunehmenden Wespenbefalls musste ich das Fenster schließen.

Nachdem die 1.300 Demonstraten bei den Kollegen vom Bildungsministerium schräg gegenüber nochmal richtig aufgedreht haben, ist die Demo nun auch zu Ende - gleich wirds voll auf den Realms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit 





> man kann ja nicht sagen so kein bock mehr t-shirt ausziehen e.t.c.^^


Nein, so ganz und gar nicht! *an die Kollegen denk*. Der Einzige mit ansehlichem Waschbrettbauch ist grad im Erziehungsurlaub. Bierbäuche, weiße, beharrte Haut - NEIN danke! 
Würde der Schlipsträger-Fraktion aber auch nie in den Sinn kommen.


----------



## Mikolomeus (17. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja wen man arbeiten muss und in diesem raum etwa 25 grad heiss ist naja, man kann ja nicht sagen so kein bock mehr t-shirt ausziehen e.t.c.^^



wuahahahha bei mir geht die klima einwandfrei - sitze grad mit angenehmen 22° im büro da =))


----------



## Eruator (17. Juni 2009)

mhhhh....
ans WoW spielen ist jetzt erstmal nicht zu denken...

ich muss weiter fürs Southside oder auch saufside genannt packen...


      ***Klammotten in Tasche kram***

Bei uns ist heute Abend noch ne "After Demo Party" im Epplehaus (fals das jemandem was sagt^^)


Naja ich packe numal weiter...


----------



## Darequi (17. Juni 2009)

Server sind up, können wir den wieder bis nächsten Mittwoch closen bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/vote 4 close till We, 03:00 24:06:09


----------



## Natsumee (24. Juni 2009)

Guten morgen

*Kuchen und gipfeli hinstell*


----------



## Dpskalle (24. Juni 2009)

guten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faransol (24. Juni 2009)

moimoin

nor heissts ned gipfeli sonder crossoint (bin kein franz pro) xD

trotzdem von beidem nehm 

danke


----------



## Natsumee (24. Juni 2009)

Faransol schrieb:


> nor heissts ned gipfeli sonder crossoint (bin kein franz pro) xD




und ich bin kein franzose sonder wohne in der schweiz und da heissen sie Gipfeli^^

P.s. ich mag den Darequi nicht der ist irgendwie doof


----------



## Natsumee (24. Juni 2009)

hab gestern mit meinem krieger eismages gekillt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

irgendwie 2 oder 3^^ war noch nice klingensturm ftw ^^


----------



## hey dude (24. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und ich bin kein franzose sonder wohne in der schweiz und da heissen sie Gipfeli^^
> 
> P.s. ich mag den Darequi nicht der ist irgendwie doof


Dem kann ich mir nur anschliessen. Dann gibt es ja neben den Gipfeli auch noch:

Weggliiii, Bürliiiii, Chrustechränzliiiii, Zopf (-liiiii), Semmeliiii, Schoggistängeliiiii im Brötliiiii, Kafiiiii und Konfiiii zum Zmörgeliiiii usw.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faransol (24. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und ich bin kein franzose sonder wohne in der schweiz und da heissen sie Gipfeli^^
> 
> P.s. ich mag den Darequi nicht der ist irgendwie doof



Alta ich weiss das du in der schweiz wohns.... ich ja auch aber mein "oberstift" hat mich mal gefragt was gipfeli auch Hochdeutsch heisst... wusst ich das nich und er sagt nur (das scheiss franz wort^^)

MLG aus LU

Weggliiii, Bürliiiii, Chrustechränzliiiii, Zopf (-liiiii), Semmeliiii, Schoggistängeliiiii im Brötliiiii, Kafiiiii und Konfiiii zum Zmörgeliiiii usw. biggrin.gif

true true, haubtsache lii oder? xD


----------



## Bonsay01 (24. Juni 2009)

Grüßt Euch

Alle gut geschlafen,werd Euch mal nen bisschen Aufmuntern:
Wollen 2 WoW Fans nen berittenen Polizisten verarschen, sagt der eine,"Hör mal ist das nen Epiq Mount auf dem Du sitzt"? sagt der Polizist " Hast schon mal wem mit grünem Gear auf nem Epiq Mount gesehen "?


----------



## thetaurenone (24. Juni 2009)

wuuuza!
Made my day! danke bonsay


----------



## Natsumee (24. Juni 2009)

Faransol schrieb:


> ...gefragt was gipfeli auch Hochdeutsch heisst... wusst ich das nich und er sagt nur (das scheiss franz wort^^)



Gipfel?^^



Bonsay01 schrieb:


> Grüßt Euch
> 
> ... Epiq ....



Epi*q* <--- wtf?


----------



## Faransol (24. Juni 2009)

Bonsay01 schrieb:


> Grüßt Euch
> 
> Alle gut geschlafen,werd Euch mal nen bisschen Aufmuntern:
> Wollen 2 WoW Fans nen berittenen Polizisten verarschen, sagt der eine,"Hör mal ist das nen Epiq Mount auf dem Du sitzt"? sagt der Polizist " Hast schon mal wem mit grünem Gear auf nem Epiq Mount gesehen "?




genial 

made my day^^

aufmunterung hat geklappt thx^^

*motiviert weiterarbeit*


----------



## xx-elf (24. Juni 2009)

Ich liebe den Mittwoch, kommst zur Arbeit und kannst dir erstmal das buffed-Forum durchlesen, Stichwort Mittwoch und die Server sind down.

Das Leben ist schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG
XX-Elf


----------



## kevintheuwe (24. Juni 2009)

ich will ja nicht eure stimmung versauen oder so aber die server sind oben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn ihrs nich glaubt guckt selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (24. Juni 2009)

kevintheuwe schrieb:


> ich will ja nicht eure stimmung versauen oder so aber die server sind oben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Joar die meisten ja aber so 6 Stück sind unten bis 15 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (24. Juni 2009)

guten Morgen 

also ich war vor der Arbeit online dailies machen und erz farmen 

war nur neustartz und 4-6 server ham verlängerte Putzarbeiten da in Ulduar zu viele Skelette rumliegen um se mit einem Neustart wegzubekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (24. Juni 2009)

tach leute, was geht ab, mir is total langweilig ... Oo
und nein, spiele kein wow mehr /dance xD


----------



## xx-elf (24. Juni 2009)

kevintheuwe schrieb:


> ich will ja nicht eure stimmung versauen oder so aber die server sind oben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




und ich hatte mich scon so gefreut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. Juni 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> und ich hatte mich scon so gefreut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auf was?^^


----------



## Sir Wagi (24. Juni 2009)

Blutkessel bis 15:00 ... Oh mein Gott ^^ ...

Das auch ausgerechnet Mittwoch der Tag sein muss, wo ich viel Zeit zum zocken hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Rincewinda (24. Juni 2009)

Nethersturm is auch bis 15 Uhr down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apo1337 (24. Juni 2009)

Shattrath auch -_-


----------



## Hungertod (24. Juni 2009)

Warum sind die paar Server eigentlich down? Probleme mit dem Realmpool oder was?


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (24. Juni 2009)

Na ja war ja in letzter Zeit öfter das sie mal so ein Paar Realms länger bearbeitet haben. Denke nicht das es einen wirklichen Grund hat einfach mal bischen aufräumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. Juni 2009)

wird da sicher stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahrês (24. Juni 2009)

sagt ma sind die Bekloppppppppt? Warum denn Die Aldor bis 15 uhr oO???? so nen scheiß!da hat man einmal ruhe zu hause und dann sowas ! -.-!


----------



## hey dude (24. Juni 2009)

*nom nom nom*
*Gipfeli-ess*

Chillts mal ne Runde und esst n Gipfeli oder so^^
Dannach vielleicht noch gemütlich den uninteressanten Teil der Patchnotes lesen, und schon ist die zeit rum!


----------



## Mikolomeus (24. Juni 2009)

gääähn

arbeit is langweilig


----------



## zkral (24. Juni 2009)

Schon mal zur Einstimmung auf den Feierabend die Stimme trainieren:

*mimimimi*
...Wuäää mein Server is down...
...ach Mist, hab im Büro ja gar kein WOW...
...Warum is mein T8,5 noch gar net komplett obwohl bald schon T9 da ist? Wie ich muss dazu nach Uldu 25er...
...alles doof...
*mimimimi* /off

Funktioniert
Na dann kann der Feierabend ja kommen. *auf die Uhr schaut* Juhu, nur noch 2 Stunden... /dance


----------



## Ahrês (24. Juni 2009)

15:05 immer noch off-.-! zu hause wider alle da ! ruhe vorbei *heul*!


----------



## PewPew_oO (24. Juni 2009)

Mmmmmm Gipfeli und Bäretatzli *mampf*


----------



## TheEwanie (24. Juni 2009)

Aldor is immernochnich on -.-


----------



## Karcharoth (1. Juli 2009)

Bin da, wer noch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Niemand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (1. Juli 2009)

da niemand da ist und keiner es gesehen hat

(_________________________)² 

einen dicken pott kaffee für alle


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

das gibts doch net, der threat ist schon offen oO


tief beeindruckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karcharoth (1. Juli 2009)

So is das. Ertser Urlaubstag, extra früh aufstehn um in Ruhe dailies machen zu können und n bisschen farmen......und dann merken das mittwoch ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> da niemand da ist und keiner es gesehen hat
> 
> (_________________________)²
> 
> einen dicken pott kaffee für alle


Keiner, Doof und Niemand gehn in den Park ...
... Keiner schlägt Doof ...
... geht Doof zur Polizei und sagt: "Keiner hat micht geschlagen, Niemand hats gesehn" ...
... Sagt der Polizist: "Bist du Doof"? ...
... Doof: "Ja"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

Wahrscheinlich 80% der User bekannt, finds trotzdem immer wieder nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Nex


----------



## Demyriella (1. Juli 2009)

Morschääääää *gääähn*
Juhuuu ... heute hab ich mal dran gedacht und bin gleich hier gelandet :-)
Euch allen einen wunderschönen Tag
wünscht
MY


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Karcharoth schrieb:


> So is das. Ertser Urlaubstag, extra früh aufstehn um in Ruhe dailies machen zu können und n bisschen farmen......und dann merken das mittwoch ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mir gehts ähnlich so, bin krank und kann nimmer pennen, wollte on gehen und bissel meine hexe lvln und dann ist es doch mittwoch <.<


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Karcharoth schrieb:


> So is das. Ertser Urlaubstag, extra früh aufstehn um in Ruhe dailies machen zu können und n bisschen farmen......und dann merken das mittwoch ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du stehst an deinem ersten Urlaubstag extra früh auf nur um Dailies zu machen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Manche Leute habens echt zu gut, ich hab dank dem schei* Wetter (32°C nachts, ich glaub die Temperatur hat ein Rad ab) kein Auge zugkriegt, 3 Stunden dumm in der Gegend rumgelegen und Sexy Sport Clips gekuckt, aber psssst ... verratet es niemand!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Frage mich grade was mich mehr ins Schwitzen gebracht hat, die mager bekleideten Frauen oder die Hitze) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Leang schrieb:


> mir gehts ähnlich so, bin krank und kann nimmer pennen, wollte on gehen und bissel meine hexe lvln und dann ist es doch mittwoch <.<



so gehts mir jeden mittwoch ^^ - der einzige tag in der woche, an dem ich mal vormittags zuhause bin und in ruhe zocken könnte, weil die kids in der schule sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber dann hätte ich ja nicht ein paar total nette leute hier kennengelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> (32°C nachts, ich glaub die Temperatur hat ein Rad ab)




ich weis zwar nicht was du hast aber bei mir ist es nachts schön angenehm wenn ich von meiner erkältung abseh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karcharoth (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Du stehst an deinem ersten Urlaubstag extra früh auf nur um Dailies zu machen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Leang schrieb:


> ich weis zwar nicht was du hast aber bei mir ist es nachts schön angenehm wenn ich von meiner erkältung abseh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jup ich lass dann immer das fenster offen - nur kommen dann ab 5 uhr die tauben unseres nachbarn -.- 

ich sag euch, vogelgezwitscher ist ja echt schön, aber die tauben nerven echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mit ihrem "rugurugurugu" - hab mir manchmal schon morgens um 5 taubenbraten gewünscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phenyl19 (1. Juli 2009)

@Dyralie: Der Thread wurde gar nicht geschlossen, wundert mich das niemand reingeschrieben hat.

Die Nacht war zu heiß, hab nur 3 Stunden geschlafen und sitzt jetzt auf der Arbeit und halte mich mit Kaffee wach. 

Schönen Tag euch allen *wink*


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

och menno schreibt doch mal was mir ist langweilig, kann ned pennen, wow hat wartungsarbeiten und Shakes & Fidget the Game anscheinend auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ja dahört man ein kleines mimimi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> jup ich lass dann immer das fenster offen - nur kommen dann ab 5 uhr die tauben unseres nachbarn -.-
> 
> ich sag euch, vogelgezwitscher ist ja echt schön, aber die tauben nerven echt
> 
> ...




da haste was für die Tauben 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhmfrGoDW-c



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Phenyl19 schrieb:


> @Dyralie: Der Thread wurde gar nicht geschlossen, wundert mich das niemand reingeschrieben hat.



oha, das erklärt einiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sonst musste man doch immer erst nen moderator aufmerksam machen, dass es schon 9 uhr ist und der thread immer noch geschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Leang schrieb:


> ich weis zwar nicht was du hast aber bei mir ist es nachts schön angenehm wenn ich von meiner erkältung abseh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich habe ... einen imensen Hass gegen die Sonne. Bin mehr der kühle Typ, bei 5°C im T-Shirt rumlaufen ... Wir verstehn uns?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Leang schrieb:


> da haste was für die Tauben
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhmfrGoDW-c
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hey, der singt mir aus der seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sowas hab ich mir auch schon öfters vorgestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Ich habe ... einen imensen Hass gegen die Sonne. Bin mehr der kühle Typ, bei 5°C im T-Shirt rumlaufen ... Wir verstehn uns?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab nur T-shirts an egal welche jahreszeit. im Winter halt noch ne dicke jacke drüber aber das reicht in der Wohnung/arbeit ist es eh warm genug da muss ich mich ned einpacken wie ein eskimo^^


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> jup ich lass dann immer das fenster offen - nur kommen dann ab 5 uhr die tauben unseres nachbarn -.-


Kann ich leider nicht, zumindest nicht mit offenem Rolladen da sonst die ganzen Viehcher von draussen reinkommen und ich am nächsten Morgen aussehe wie eine Erdbeertorte. Weiß nicht wo die herkommen, aber fliegen bei mir schon mittags gegen die Scheiben, dachte immer die werden von Licht angezogen, heller als die Sonne ist mein Zimmer auch "noch" nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Nex


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> hey, der singt mir aus der seele
> ...



wieso wusste ich das dir das lied gefällt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karcharoth (1. Juli 2009)

http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/video/extremwecker/  WTF??


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Leang schrieb:


> Ich hab nur T-shirts an egal welche jahreszeit. im Winter halt noch ne dicke jacke drüber aber das reicht in der Wohnung/arbeit ist es eh warm genug da muss ich mich ned einpacken wie ein eskimo^^


Ich hab nichtmal ne Jacke (Okey, eine Regenjacke, 0,3cm Dick, zum Regen abhalten eben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und renne auch so mit Shirt an der Frischen Luft im tiefsten Eiskrone-Like-Winter rum. Da Spürt man wenigstens die kühlen Winde.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Kann ich leider nicht, zumindest nicht mit offenem Rolladen da sonst die ganzen Viehcher von draussen reinkommen und ich am nächsten Morgen aussehe wie eine Erdbeertorte. Weiß nicht wo die herkommen, aber fliegen bei mir schon mittags gegen die Scheiben, dachte immer die werden von Licht angezogen, heller als die Sonne ist mein Zimmer auch "noch" nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dagegen hab ich fliegennetze am fenster - wenn das bei dir nicht geht, schau doch mal nach nem moskitonetz zum aufhängen, hab ich bei meinem sohn überm bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

tja die amis waren schon immer verrückt aber sowas ist ja echt krank mir reicht da ja schon mein wecker <.<


----------



## Xarnia (1. Juli 2009)

guten morgen zusamm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




sagt ma der realmstatus auf der hp funzt auch nimmer oder?oO


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

judden morng ^^

na wie gehts euch so?

mfg


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Ich hab nichtmal ne Jacke (Okey, eine Regenjacke, 0,3cm Dick, zum Regen abhalten eben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



okeee, das würd ich nicht aushalten im winter, wobei ich auch hin und wieder nur mit t-shirt rausgeh wenn ich iwo unterwegs bin aber das meist nur zum abkühlen für so ca 10 min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Ich hab nichtmal ne Jacke (Okey, eine Regenjacke, 0,3cm Dick, zum Regen abhalten eben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also ich bin der totale sommertyp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lieber schwitzen als frieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

achja und edith meint, dass das mein 100ster beitrag ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Juli 2009)

morgen morgen^^

na sind schön alle server down bis 16.00?^^


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Xarnia schrieb:


> guten morgen zusamm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nicht wirklich ne ^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> morgen morgen^^
> 
> na sind schön alle server down bis 16.00?^^



ich hoffs :>


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> morgen morgen^^
> 
> na sind schön alle server down bis 16.00?^^




bist du von allen guten geistern verlassen?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hoffe mal nicht, bin krank geschrieben und mag mich iwie ablenken <.<


----------



## Xarnia (1. Juli 2009)

ist doch nervig, muss man immer das spiel "laufen" haben -.-


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> dagegen hab ich fliegennetze am fenster - wenn das bei dir nicht geht, schau doch mal nach nem moskitonetz zum aufhängen, hab ich bei meinem sohn überm bett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn du damit die Teile meinst die man an einem Kreis oben an der Decke aufhängt und dann das Netz um das Bett zieht ... Nein Danke, das letzte davon hat mir ne blutige Lippe verschafft weil die Haken oben aus der Verankerung gefallen sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Seit dem hängt bei mir nichtsmehr auch nur in der Nähe meines Schlafplatzes.


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Xarnia schrieb:


> ist doch nervig, muss man immer das spiel "laufen" haben -.-




jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (1. Juli 2009)

der zeigt doch immer an, daß alle realms on sind, sind sie ja vielleicht auch, nur der einloggserver ist down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nebenbei bemerkt, 100% ontime sind doch klasse für die leute, die sich ab und darauf verlieren


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> achja und edith meint, dass das mein 100ster beitrag ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Congratulation !!!


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Wenn du damit die Teile meinst die man an einem Kreis oben an der Decke aufhängt und dann das Netz um das Bett zieht ... Nein Danke, das letzte davon hat mir ne blutige Lippe verschafft weil die Haken oben aus der Verankerung gefallen sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



habt ihr so schwache decken bei euch oO - also bei uns hängt das teil (im sommer) nunmehr seit 6 jahren da oben und ist noch nie runtergekracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (1. Juli 2009)

Schon wieder Mittwoch morgens... Kinder wie die Zeit vergeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Leang schrieb:


> okeee, das würd ich nicht aushalten im winter, wobei ich auch hin und wieder nur mit t-shirt rausgeh wenn ich iwo unterwegs bin aber das meist nur zum abkühlen für so ca 10 min
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Muss mich umbenennen in "Deutschlands erster Yeti", is meiner Freundinn letztens rausgerutscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Muss mich umbenennen in "Deutschlands erster Yeti", is meiner Freundinn letztens rausgerutscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja wenns stimmt isses ja ned so schlimm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Juli 2009)

Leang schrieb:


> ich hoffe mal nicht, bin krank geschrieben und mag mich iwie ablenken <.<



mitwochsthread > WoW^^


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> habt ihr so schwache decken bei euch oO - also bei uns hängt das teil (im sommer) nunmehr seit 6 jahren da oben und ist noch nie runtergekracht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist nicht aus der Decke gerissen (wobei das dem Haus mitlerweile auch zuzutraun ist), sondern die Ankerungen am Ring wo die Seile zur Decke und das Netz zum Boden dran hängen sind rausgefallen. Miese Qualität eben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Leang schrieb:


> naja wenns stimmt isses ja ned so schlimm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bin aber nicht so behaart, schon garnicht weiss ... so alt bin ich noch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mitwochsthread > WoW^^




na was meinste warum ich hier bin?^^ normal bin ich ja kein forums junkie aber naja in der klotze kommt um die zeit auch nichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Bin aber nicht behaart, schon garnicht weiss ... so alt bin ich noch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





/me tröstet Nexus.X.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Bin aber nicht so behaart, schon garnicht weiss ... so alt bin ich noch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haha alter sack!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Leang schrieb:


> /me tröstet Nexus.X.


/me dankt Euch.



Natsumee schrieb:


> haha alter sack!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/me sagt Euch das ihr gemein seit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> haha alter sack!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nana natsu, sei nich so pöse =))

achja - ich hol mir eben ein brötchen und nen coffii ^^


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Leang schrieb:


> na was meinste warum ich hier bin?^^ normal bin ich ja kein forums junkie aber naja in der klotze kommt um die zeit auch nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



um 9:15 uhr kommt spongebob der kinofilm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - soll ich meinen kids aufnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> nana natsu, sei nich so pöse =))
> 
> achja - ich hol mir eben ein brötchen und nen coffii ^^


Bringst mir nen Schwarzen und nen Weissen mit? (Kaffee und Donut) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> nana natsu, sei nich so pöse =))
> 
> achja - ich hol mir eben ein brötchen und nen coffii ^^




wenn ich das schon wieder hör brötchen, das heist SEMMEL!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sry aber ich hab was gegen das wort^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Bringst mir nen Schwarzen und nen Weissen mit? (Kaffee und Donut)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




du kannst nen braunen haben und eine wurstsemmel - aber keinen donut *kotz*


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Leang schrieb:


> na was meinste warum ich hier bin?^^ normal bin ich ja kein forums junkie aber naja in der klotze kommt um die zeit auch nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Für sowas gibts doch genug Filme, ich bin bei der örtlichen Videothek schon Stammkunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Bringst mir nen Schwarzen und nen Weissen mit? (Kaffee und Donut)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hätte noch ne milchschnitte anzubieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ist auch schwarz und weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Leang schrieb:


> wenn ich das schon wieder hör brötchen, das heist SEMMEL!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich muss es ja verständlich für die deutschen schreiben...

i söba bin jo ned so a pifkie =) oba host recht, des hast semmi ^^


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Für sowas gibts doch genug Filme, ich bin bei der örtlichen Videothek schon Stammkunde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das prob ist alle die ich gerne schau hab ich ja und naja grad nicht so wirklich lust drauf was zu guggn


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> du kannst nen braunen haben und eine wurstsemmel - aber keinen donut *kotz*


Mir ist auf die Schnelle nix anderes eingefallen auf das der Witz gepasst hätte, meinetwegen jetzt aber auch einen Amerikaner oder irgendwas anderes, Gebäckmäßig ... Lädst mich ja natürlich auch sein, bin Planko  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Leang schrieb:


> wenn ich das schon wieder hör brötchen, das heist SEMMEL!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



als mein sohn 2 war, gabs immer blondinen zum frühstück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - er konnte nämlich kein r sagen und da waren das immer blödchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> ich muss es ja verständlich für die deutschen schreiben...
> 
> i söba bin jo ned so a pifkie =) oba host recht, des hast semmi ^^



hach schon eher nach meinem geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> um 9:15 uhr kommt spongebob der kinofilm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol, hat mich mein bruder heute morgen daran erinnert >.<


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Leang schrieb:


> hach schon eher nach meinem geschmack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe =)

hmm die wurstsemmel mit gurkerln warn gut hrrr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Leang schrieb:


> hach schon eher nach meinem geschmack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich mag lieber kipf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> hätte noch ne milchschnitte anzubieten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Immer ran mit dem guten Zeug, hab seit vorgestern Mittag nixmehr zwischen die Kauleisten gekriegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Immer ran mit dem guten Zeug, hab seit vorgestern Mittag nixmehr zwischen die Kauleisten gekriegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



huch?

na gogo schnell zum telefon und den pizza service anrufen *sabber*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hangatyr (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Immer ran mit dem guten Zeug, hab seit vorgestern Mittag nixmehr zwischen die Kauleisten gekriegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hunger macht bööööösssseee...


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Immer ran mit dem guten Zeug, hab seit vorgestern Mittag nixmehr zwischen die Kauleisten gekriegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



machst du irgend so ne komisch art diät oder was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> huch?
> 
> na gogo schnell zum telefon und den pizza service anrufen *sabber*
> 
> ...


Um die Uhrzeit ne Pizza? Wenn scho digget Jächerschnitzle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> machst du irgend so ne komisch art diät oder was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, die Hitze ist der Antrieb zur Essensverweigerung, Brot hängt mir zum Hals raus und beim Kochen krepier ich vorm Herd bei dem Wetter.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Um die Uhrzeit ne Pizza? Wenn scho digget Jächerschnitzle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




iii... bei euch deutschen ist das jägerschnitzel ja nen normales wiener schnitzel mit tunke... ekelhaft


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

mh, neee kein jäscherschnitzel...schweinhaxen mit blaukraut u. kartoffelknödel^^


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Nein, die Hitze ist der Antrieb zur Essensverweigerung, Brot hängt mir zum Hals raus und beim Kochen krepier ich vorm Herd bei dem Wetter.



dann mach dir doch nen kalten pudding oO - gibt doch alternativen - muss keiner verhungern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder nen lecker salat, das mach ich immer, wenns so heiß ist, dass ich keine lust hab am herd zu stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Leang schrieb:


> mh, neee kein jäscherschnitzel...schweinhaxen mit blaukraut u. kartoffelknödel^^


Die Knödel nehm ich, den Rest kannst behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> du kannst nen braunen haben ....



iiii... kriegst nen vollgekackten teller...^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> iii... bei euch deutschen ist das jägerschnitzel ja nen normales wiener schnitzel mit tunke... ekelhaft



ist das bei euch ein zerlegter jäger oder wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dimpfer (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Nein, die Hitze ist der Antrieb zur Essensverweigerung, Brot hängt mir zum Hals raus und beim Kochen krepier ich vorm Herd bei dem Wetter.



ohhjaaa so gehts mir auch seit tagen.

ich ess kornflakes, das is so ne gute methode bei warm wetter was zu essen!


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> dann mach dir doch nen kalten pudding oO - gibt doch alternativen - muss keiner verhungern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Muss ich ja einkaufen gehn, durch sie SONNE ... Bist du von allen guten Geistern verlassen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> iiii... kriegst nen vollgekackten teller...^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



natsu du bist eklig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


schäm dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> ist das bei euch ein zerlegter jäger oder wie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das Gewehr dient als Zahnstocher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Die Knödel nehm ich, den Rest kannst behalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




püüüüüüüüüüüüh dann halt nich *beleidigt ist*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Muss ich ja einkaufen gehn, durch sie SONNE ... Bist du von allen guten Geistern verlassen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ok ich seh schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habs kapiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grab dich ein in deine gruft bis der mond scheint, dann zieh los und such ein opfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> ok ich seh schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie wärs mit einem Dinner zu zweit? Du bist das Abendessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *Sabber*

PS: Dachte ich wär ein Yeti, kein Vampir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit einem Dinner zu zweit? Du bist das Abendessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich beiß zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freyen (1. Juli 2009)

Moinsens,

oh hier gehts ums Essen, aber bei der Hitze Schnitzel und Knödel...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich kann frische Muffins anbieten wenn jemand möchte *Platte mit Schoko- und Vanille-Muffins in die Runde stell*


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

hab ich schon erwähnt das der mittwoch doof ist?^^

kein WoW, nichts gescheites in der klotze, kein shakes & fidget the game und der oberhammer, kein DJ auf Technobase.fm On Air  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> ich beiß zurück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und weiter?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist das ein Ja?

JAAAA Muffins *alle an sich reiß*


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Leang schrieb:


> hab ich schon erwähnt das der mittwoch doof ist?^^
> 
> kein WoW, nichts gescheites in der klotze, kein shakes & fidget the game und der oberhammer, kein DJ auf Technobase.fm On Air
> 
> ...




ach komm, dann hättest doch nicht all die netten leute hier um dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Und weiter?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aber nur, wenns bei dir in der gruft net zu kalt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> ist das bei euch ein zerlegter jäger oder wie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nene, sowas gibts bei uns in Ö gar nicht...
bei uns is ein jägerschnitzel ein schnitzel UNPANIERT gebraten, anschließend vonner pfanne rausgegeben in eine kleine schüssel, dort mit senf bestrichen und dann eine jägersoße machen... champignons, pfefferkörner usw.. anschließend wird das schnitzel da wieder reingegeben in den topf, etwas aufgekocht und fertig...


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> ach komm, dann hättest doch nicht all die netten leute hier um dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist ein gutes gegen argument, hast mich überzeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Leang schrieb:


> hab ich schon erwähnt das der mittwoch doof ist?^^
> 
> kein WoW, nichts gescheites in der klotze, kein shakes & fidget the game und der oberhammer, kein DJ auf Technobase.fm On Air
> 
> ...




kenn ich gut =)

sodale, ich hau mir jetzt noch ein marmeladen semmel (marillen marmelade hrr) in die figure dann gehts an die arbeit =)


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> ach komm, dann hättest doch nicht all die netten leute hier um dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau, ein Vampir ... ein Vampiryeti ... und der rest der netten Gesellschaft die sich hier so rumtreibt wo mir aber grad kein leicht kranker Name einfällt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf Ansage desjenigen unter mir noch "Die Hühnchenbrust"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Genau, ein Vampir ... ein Vampiryeti ... und der rest der netten Gesellschaft die sich hier so rumtreibt wo mir aber grad kein leicht kranker Name einfällt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




bin die hühnchenbrust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Comp4ny (1. Juli 2009)

Leang schrieb:


> hab ich schon erwähnt das der mittwoch doof ist?^^
> 
> kein WoW, nichts gescheites in der klotze, kein shakes & fidget the game und der oberhammer, kein DJ auf Technobase.fm On Air
> 
> ...



*Was braucht ein waschechter WoW-Spieler um zu Überleben?*

_*Buffed.de*_ und *Technobase.fm*

Die Beste Mischung für Freude, Spaß und ein Ü-Ei. WTF?! o_O


11:18 - und das Haar hält... äh der Server noch immer nicht da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> kenn ich gut =)
> 
> sodale, ich hau mir jetzt noch ein marmeladen semmel (marillen marmelade hrr) in die figure dann gehts an die arbeit =)



arbeitest du zuhause oder kannst du auf der arbeit so gemütlich frühstücken oO


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> *Was braucht ein waschechter WoW-Spieler um zu Überleben?*
> 
> _*Buffed.de*_ und *Technobase.fm*
> 
> ...




/sign


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> arbeitest du zuhause oder kannst du auf der arbeit so gemütlich frühstücken oO




eigenes büro unso =)

hmm, zuhause arbeiten *schnell zu chef lauf*


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> aber nur, wenns bei dir in der gruft net zu kalt ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


10°C krieg ich hin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Mikolomeus schrieb:


> nene, sowas gibts bei uns in Ö gar nicht...
> bei uns is ein jägerschnitzel ein schnitzel UNPANIERT gebraten, anschließend vonner pfanne rausgegeben in eine kleine schüssel, dort mit senf bestrichen und dann eine jägersoße machen... champignons, pfefferkörner usw.. anschließend wird das schnitzel da wieder reingegeben in den topf, etwas aufgekocht und fertig...


Und du nennst unsere Definition von Schnitzel ekelhaft? Ein Schnitzel ohne Panade is bei mir ein Stück Fleisch, mehr nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat keinen Namen verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> *Was braucht ein waschechter WoW-Spieler um zu Überleben?*
> 
> _*Buffed.de*_ und *Technobase.fm*
> 
> ...




du sprichst mir aus der seele...

achja Future Trance Vol. 48 ROCKZ!!


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> 10°C krieg ich hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



o.k. wann ist der nächste vollmond? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Und du nennst unsere Definition von Schnitzel ekelhaft? Ein Schnitzel ohne Panade is bei mir ein Stück Fleisch, mehr nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zur Zubereitung auf klassische Art werden Kalbsschnitzel unpaniert in Butter gebraten. Für die Sauce werden Schalotten angeschwitzt, mit Weißwein abgelöscht, mit Kraft- und nach manchen Rezepten mit Tomatensauce (siehe Grundsauce) verkocht und mit gedünsteten Champignons und Morcheln vollendet. In einer Variante werden kurz angebratene Schweineschnitzel in saurer Sahne mit Röstzwiebeln, Pfifferlingen und Paprika geschmort.

quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jägerschnitzel


wuahhaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> o.k. wann ist der nächste vollmond?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaube du verwechselt grade Vampire mit Werwölfen ... Wie brauchen nur die Dunkelheit (glaub ich zumindest)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dimpfer (1. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> nene, sowas gibts bei uns in Ö gar nicht...
> bei uns is ein jägerschnitzel ein schnitzel UNPANIERT gebraten, anschließend vonner pfanne rausgegeben in eine kleine schüssel, dort mit senf bestrichen und dann eine jägersoße machen... champignons, pfefferkörner usw.. anschließend wird das schnitzel da wieder reingegeben in den topf, etwas aufgekocht und fertig...



das soll ein jägerschnitzel sein??

jetzt sag mir noch bei euch gibs auch keine pommes dazu und dann hab ich endlich die bestätigung NICHT nach österreich zu fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallenanqel (1. Juli 2009)

durch zufall thread gefunden ... naja erster platz im ticker xD

Geht das jeden Mittwoch hier so ab ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und Unpaniert ist es sogar besser !!!!111einself


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Dimpfer schrieb:


> das soll ein jägerschnitzel sein??
> 
> jetzt sag mir noch bei euch gibs auch keine pommes dazu und dann hab ich endlich die bestätigung NICHT nach österreich zu fahren
> 
> ...



klar gibts wahlweise pommes, petersilienkartoffeln (nein nicht erdäpfel!!) oder Semmelknödel dazu.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Ich glaube du verwechselt grade Vampire mit Werwölfen ... Wie brauchen nur die Dunkelheit (glaub ich zumindest)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



vielleicht brauch ich den vollmond 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Fallenanqel schrieb:


> durch zufall thread gefunden ... naja erster platz im ticker xD
> 
> Geht das jeden Mittwoch hier so ab ?
> 
> ...



bin zwar ned immer hier aber ich würde spontan sagen JA^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Fallenanqel schrieb:


> Geht das jeden Mittwoch hier so ab ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jap tut es ^^ (zu beiden fragen von dir =) )


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> Zur Zubereitung auf klassische Art werden Kalbsschnitzel unpaniert in Butter gebraten. Für die Sauce werden Schalotten angeschwitzt, mit Weißwein abgelöscht, mit Kraft- und nach manchen Rezepten mit Tomatensauce (siehe Grundsauce) verkocht und mit gedünsteten Champignons und Morcheln vollendet. In einer Variante werden kurz angebratene Schweineschnitzel in saurer Sahne mit Röstzwiebeln, Pfifferlingen und Paprika geschmort.
> 
> quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jägerschnitzel
> 
> ...


Ich bleib bei meinem Jägerschnitzel ... Panierstes Schnitzel mit Championsoße un Pommes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Fallenanqel schrieb:


> durch zufall thread gefunden ... naja erster platz im ticker xD
> 
> Geht das jeden Mittwoch hier so ab ?
> 
> ...



klar! - sonst ist ja nix, worauf man sich mittwochs früh freuen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Ich bleib bei meinem Jägerschnitzel ... Panierstes Schnitzel mit Championsoße un Pommes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*würg*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dimpfer (1. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> klar gibts wahlweise pommes, petersilienkartoffeln (nein nicht erdäpfel!!) oder Semmelknödel dazu.



mhhh, aber alleine der gedanke an gekochtes fleisch mit pommes, bringt mich zum nachdenken ob ich mir das essen von gestern nochmal durch den kopf gehen lass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> vielleicht brauch ich den vollmond
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann muss ich meine Aufzählung editieren:
Eine Werwölfin,  eine Hühnerbrust und ein Vampiryeti  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dimpfer (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Ich bleib bei meinem Jägerschnitzel ... Panierstes Schnitzel mit Championsoße un Pommes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign, aber sowas von!!!!!


----------



## Natsumee (1. Juli 2009)

esst lieber nen Eskimoschnitzel...

oder nen Holzfällerschnitzel

oder Zahnarztschnitzel...^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Dimpfer schrieb:


> mhhh, aber alleine der gedanke an gekochtes fleisch mit pommes, bringt mich zum nachdenken ob ich mir das essen von gestern nochmal durch den kopf gehen lass
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das ist ja auch nicht wirklich gekocht - sondern GEBRATEN!


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> oder nen Holzfällerschnitzel




legga =)


----------



## Natsumee (1. Juli 2009)

Dimpfer schrieb:


> mhhh, aber alleine der gedanke an gekochtes fleisch mit pommes, bringt mich zum nachdenken ob ich mir das essen von gestern nochmal durch den kopf gehen lass
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




heute gibts bei uns in der kantine Schnitzel mit Pommes MUAHAHAHA


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

hört auf vom essen zu sprechen ich hab hunger <.<


----------



## Dimpfer (1. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> das ist ja auch nicht wirklich gekocht - sondern GEBRATEN!



naja und danach in der soße einma aufgekocht, so wurde es eben erklärt.....


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Dimpfer schrieb:


> mhhh, aber alleine der gedanke an gekochtes fleisch mit pommes, bringt mich zum nachdenken ob ich mir das essen von gestern nochmal durch den kopf gehen lass
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie meinst du das "durch den kopf gehen lassen"? - will das wieder raus oder was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Dimpfer schrieb:


> naja und danach in der soße einma aufgekocht, so wurde es eben erklärt.....



aufgekocht means das das schnitzel wieder heiß ist... aber nicht verkocht


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> heute gibts bei uns in der kantine Schnitzel mit Pommes MUAHAHAHA




*hust*

auszug aus dem speiseplan:

Mittwoch Rindsuppe mit Fleischstrudel   
  Tortellini gefüllt mit Ricotta-Spinat, Limettensauce und Tomatenwürfel 
  Schnitzel vom Schwein mit Petersilienerdäpfeln und Preiselbeeren 
 Dessert 


hrrr


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> aufgekocht means das das schnitzel wieder heiß ist... aber nicht verkocht



also letztens hab ich mal ein surschnitzel probiert, das war ja voll der hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Dimpfer schrieb:


> /sign, aber sowas von!!!!!


Endlich ein mitfühlender und schlicht das Jägerschnitzel mögender Mitmensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Natsumee schrieb:


> esst lieber nen Eskimoschnitzel...
> 
> oder nen Holzfällerschnitzel
> 
> oder Zahnarztschnitzel...^^


/Vote 4 Azerothschnitzel ... 3 Teile: Kalimdor, East Kingdom und Northrend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dimpfer (1. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> aufgekocht means das das schnitzel wieder heiß ist... aber nicht verkocht



naja, bei euch Ösis weiss man ja nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber jetzt lecker labskaus (ohne fisch) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> also letztens hab ich mal ein surschnitzel probiert, das war ja voll der hammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jopp... aber musst aufpassen wo du es isst... hab schon mal eins bekommen das vorm panieren - frittieren etc nicht abgewaschen wurde... salzig ende nie - das konnte man nicht essen ^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Dimpfer schrieb:


> aber jetzt lecker labskaus (ohne fisch)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wasn das?


----------



## Mjuu (1. Juli 2009)

guten morgen alle  =)


----------



## Dimpfer (1. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> wasn das?



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Labskaus


----------



## Brandin (1. Juli 2009)

Morgen zusammen,

dachte mal ich schreib heute mal da in der Arbeit eh nix los ist  ^^


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> auszug aus dem speiseplan:
> 
> ...


Ich hätte schon lange gekündigt, kann man sich ja kaum antun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 
@Dyralie, ich hab kein Mondkalender, musst mir das Datum sagen sonst lass ich dich vor der Gruft stehn bis die Skelette aus den Gräbern steigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

wenn nochmal irgendwer was sagt über essen oder ähnlichen ist verpflichtet mir was zu kochen, <.<  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> jopp... aber musst aufpassen wo du es isst... hab schon mal eins bekommen das vorm panieren - frittieren etc nicht abgewaschen wurde... salzig ende nie - das konnte man nicht essen ^^



als ich das bestellt hab, wusst ich ja nicht mal was das ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



war so groß, dass ich am nächsten tag noch die hälfte mit brot als mittagessen verputz hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

war auf unserer fahrradtour um den bodensee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Comp4ny (1. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> wasn das?



eine Hamburger Spezalität.

Sieht aus wie... sorry aber... Kotze... ist so leicht Rosig / Rötlich das zeug.


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Ich hätte schon lange gekündigt, kann man sich ja kaum antun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geh zum bund die werden immer gut verpflegt ich weis wovon ich red, arbeite ja in einer truppeküche^^


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Leang schrieb:


> wenn nochmal irgendwer was sagt über essen oder ähnlichen ist verpflichtet mir was zu kochen, <.<
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



träum weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> eine Hamburger Spezalität.
> 
> Sieht aus wie... sorry aber... Kotze... ist so leicht Rosig / Rötlich das zeug.




*kotz*

das sieht echt wie kotze aus ... wie können menschen so was nur essen ?


----------



## Dimpfer (1. Juli 2009)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> eine Hamburger Spezalität.
> 
> Sieht aus wie... sorry aber... Kotze... ist so leicht Rosig / Rötlich das zeug.



joa sieht aus wie kotze, meine frau und ich nennen es auch liebevoll Kiko (kinderkotze)

schmecken tut es aber! (aber nur ohne den matjes)

naja, ich geh jetzt erstma frühstücken, lecker brötchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> träum weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



och du bist doooooof  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> guten morgen alle  =)


Moinsen!


----------



## Jagolus (1. Juli 2009)

Spaghetti Bolognese ftw ^^


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Leang schrieb:


> geh zum bund die werden immer gut verpflegt ich weis wovon ich red, arbeite ja in einer truppeküche^^



und da sollen wir für dich koche, wo du sozusagen an der quelle bist? oO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Juli 2009)

morgen

wusstet ihr das blizz doof ist?^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Jagolus schrieb:


> Spaghetti Bolognese ftw ^^


joa auch legger... nur spaghetti arabiata sind besser... am besten wens so feurig scharf ist =)


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> und da sollen wir für dich koche, wo du sozusagen an der quelle bist? oO
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich hatte doch vorhin erwähnt das ich krank geschrieben bin oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> morgen
> 
> wusstet ihr das blizz doof ist?^^




nö, seit wann das?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wainox (1. Juli 2009)

Kommen die Server jeden Mittwoch verspätet online oder liegt das nun daran, weil ich mal ausnahmsweise online bin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (1. Juli 2009)

Was für ein besch.... Tag

Aufgestanden und will Zähne putzen = Wasser abgedreht weil die Herren Bauarbeiter unbedingt an der Wasserleitung herumfummeln müssen.

Wasser läuft wieder um 8.45 Uhr aber es kommt eine schöne braune Brühe aus dem Wasserhahn und verstopft das Sieb. 

Koche Kaffee aber in der Kanne ist zum schluss nur Wasser = Vergessen Kaffee in den Filter zu schütten.

Zeugen Jehovas und der Paketdienst stehen gleichzeitig vor der Haustür und quatschen mich voll während ich noch in Boxershorts und Badeschlappen versuche einen klaren Kopf zu bekommen so früh am Morgen.


Wann fahren die Server wieder hoch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Comp4ny (1. Juli 2009)

^^ Kiko ist gut.

Ich mags aber net wirklich... dafür hasse ich meine Mutte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil ich das Zeug
immer Essen musste als Kind... bzw. ab und an.

Ein Kind ist Kiko, irgendwie ne lustige Ironie ^^


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> morgen
> 
> wusstet ihr das blizz doof ist?^^



ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber warum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Leang schrieb:


> ich hatte doch vorhin erwähnt das ich krank geschrieben bin oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




so ne rindsuppe kann wunder wirken ^^

oder wenns du deftiger willst, nen rinderbraten mit ordentlicher rotwein soße und semmelknödel dazu =)


----------



## Brandin (1. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> morgen
> 
> wusstet ihr das blizz doof ist?^^



Na logisch. Durfte ich gestern am eigenen Leib erfahren.

*wirft ein Fischmahl in die Runde* Für die Pinguinos? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinthorix (1. Juli 2009)

wollte auch mal am mittwoch meinen Senf dazugeben =)

abr heeih mein Server ist ja shcon wieder online <3


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Leang schrieb:


> wenn nochmal irgendwer was sagt über essen oder ähnlichen ist verpflichtet mir was zu kochen, <.<
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Leang schrieb:


> geh zum bund die werden immer gut verpflegt ich weis wovon ich red, arbeite ja in einer truppeküche^^


Ab an den Herd mit dir, bekochst uns jetzt ALLE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Natsumee schrieb:


> morgen
> 
> wusstet ihr das blizz doof ist?^^


Nein, nur das sie blöd sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jagolus (1. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> morgen
> 
> wusstet ihr das blizz doof ist?^^




bis jetzt noch nicht aber jetzt wo du es erwähnst.......


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Ab an den Herd mit dir, bekochst uns jetzt ALLE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab ich auch erwähnt das ich nur als küchenhilfe dort arbeite und nicht als koch?^^


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Wainox schrieb:


> Kommen die Server jeden Mittwoch verspätet online oder liegt das nun daran, weil ich mal ausnahmsweise online bin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Alles deine Schuld!


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

so - mal kurz afk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schnell die aufnahme für den spongebob film starten  ^^


----------



## Flaschenpost (1. Juli 2009)

Maaan,

hiess es gestern nicht noch, die Wartungsarbeiten gingen von  3 - 7?

Wenn sich die Info im Log-in Bildschirm gestern Abend schon nur auf die Website bezogen hat, hab ich nix gesacht^^

Jezt sitz ich hier auf Arbeit rum und langweile mich zu tode !!! lol

Glaub ich geh gleich nach Hause und schmeiss mich ersma nochma in die Federn...oder ich mach mir erstma lecker watt zu essen!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Leang schrieb:


> hab ich auch erwähnt das ich nur als küchenhilfe dort arbeite und nicht als koch?^^



ne haste nicht ^^

also gogo koch uns was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Comp4ny (1. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> morgen
> 
> wusstet ihr das blizz doof ist?^^



Nein Doof nicht, *aber reinste Abzocker!*

Aber das ist ja auch irgendwie Doof... hmm...


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Leang schrieb:


> hab ich auch erwähnt das ich nur als küchenhilfe dort arbeite und nicht als koch?^^


Sagtest nur das du in der Truppenküche arbeitest, was du da machst ist egal, Kochen kann jeder und wenns nur ne Tiefkühlpizza ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hauptsache du zahlst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Sagtest nur das du in der Truppenküche arbeitest, was du da machst ist egal, Kochen kann jeder und wenns nur ne Tiefkühlpizza ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




vorher wolltest noch keine pizza am morgen... jetzt aber schon *traurig bin* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> ne haste nicht ^^
> 
> also gogo koch uns was
> 
> ...



mh, lass mal überlegen also ich glaub, bin mir aber nicht sicher, oder vllt doch? mhhhhh....nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Maaan,
> 
> hiess es gestern nicht noch, die Wartungsarbeiten gingen von  3 - 7?
> 
> ...


Was arbeitest du denn das du zocken kannst oder einfach nach Hause gehn wenn die langweilig ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Sagtest nur das du in der Truppenküche arbeitest, was du da machst ist egal, Kochen kann jeder und wenns nur ne Tiefkühlpizza ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du bist doof  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> vorher wolltest noch keine pizza am morgen... jetzt aber schon *traurig bin*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hät ich die Pizza gleich angenommen wäre die ~15 minütige Essensdiskussion nicht enstanden, welche die Hälfte der anwesenden Leute zum sabbern gebracht hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> vorher wolltest noch keine pizza am morgen... jetzt aber schon *traurig bin*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*tröst* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Maaan,
> 
> hiess es gestern nicht noch, die Wartungsarbeiten gingen von  3 - 7?
> 
> ...




guggst du hier, ein copy + paste von der wow site^^

Wöchentliche Wartungsarbeiten, 30/06
An diesem Mittwoch werden alle europäischen Realms während der wöchentlichen Wartungsarbeiten von 5:00 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr (MESZ) nicht erreichbar sein.

Außerdem werden von 03:00 Uhr (MESZ) bis voraussichtlich 07:00 Uhr (MESZ) Wartungsarbeiten an unserer Webseite vorgenommen.  Während dieser Zeit werden sowohl das Arsenal als auch die Accountverwaltung, der Blizzard-Shop, die Foren und der Rest unserer Website nicht zur Verfügung stehen.

Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Hät ich die Pizza gleich angenommen wäre die ~15 minütige Essensdiskussion nicht enstanden, welche die Hälfte der anwesenden Leute zum sabbern gebracht hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



rofl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so nu fertig rauchn und don gehts an die orbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (1. Juli 2009)

Klasse jetzt geht digitally imported und technobase nicht mehr in der Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da fängt der Tag ja schon wieder gut an


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> rofl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



war des ned vorhin noch nur fix die semmel essen und dann arbeiten?^^


----------



## Comp4ny (1. Juli 2009)

Pizza ist doch Langweilig.....


*Calzone ist das beste* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Klasse jetzt geht digitally imported und technobase nicht mehr in der Arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hach, gott sei dank bin ich der admin bei uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Leang schrieb:


> du bist doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich dachte blizz ist doof? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und natsu - raus mit der sprache, warum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Leang schrieb:


> du bist doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das weiß ich seit Jahren ... (und meiner Freunde Lieblingsspruch) *trommelwirbel* .... "Und ich bin Stolz drauf" !!!


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Klasse jetzt geht digitally imported und technobase nicht mehr in der Arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





wie TB geht nimmer? du mach mir keine angst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

bin mal arbeiten ^^

paar so spacken haben versucht den server zum fallen zu bringen - nicht mit mir wuha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (1. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> hach, gott sei dank bin ich der admin bei uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



:> Hast du es gut. Die offizielle WoW Seite geht ja auch nicht bei uns... ^^
Würde mal sagen unhumane Arbeitsmethoden. Ich geh am besten heim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit sagt: Technobase ist nur in der Arbeit hier nicht mehr erreichbar. Haben se gesperrt... also keine Panik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> bin mal arbeiten ^^
> 
> paar so spacken haben versucht den server zum fallen zu bringen - nicht mit mir wuha
> 
> ...



vielleicht haben sie den durch die gegend getragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> rofl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Verlass uns nicht !!


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Verlass uns nicht !!



genau!


----------



## Natsumee (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> ich dachte blizz ist doof?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



weil sie das spiel kaputt machen (gut haben sie schon seit ner weile angefangen), leider ist es mit wotlk extremer geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jagolus (1. Juli 2009)

am wochenende haben paar so spacken meinen Account zu fall gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

/me geht kurz Kühlbeutel holen und Trinken besorgen.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> weil sie das spiel kaputt machen (gut haben sie schon seit ner weile angefangen), leider ist es mit wotlk extremer geworden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da hab ichs gut, ich kannte das vor wotlk nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> /me geht kurz Kühlbeutel holen und Trinken besorgen.



für was denn nen kühlbeutel? hast du dir den kopf geschlagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> da hab ichs gut, ich kannte das vor wotlk nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sei froh, ich vermisse die BC zeit so wie die leute zu BC die Classic zeit vermisst haben^^


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Jagolus schrieb:


> am wochenende haben paar so spacken meinen Account zu fall gebracht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ups 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (1. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> weil sie das spiel kaputt machen (gut haben sie schon seit ner weile angefangen), leider ist es mit wotlk extremer geworden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja... immerhin gibt es keine 40 Mann Raids mehr. Das ist doch schon etwas besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Leang schrieb:


> für was denn nen kühlbeutel? hast du dir den kopf geschlagen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne, vampiryetis brauchen doch sowas bei den temperaturen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (1. Juli 2009)

Schönen guten Morgen


----------



## Kaammi (1. Juli 2009)

Von mir auch einen schönen guten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallenanqel (1. Juli 2009)

auch wieder da ....

Ich vermiss BC auch ! Die raids waren toller und ja mir haben die pew pew Weltraum sets irgendwie gefallen !


----------



## Natsumee (1. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Naja... immerhin gibt es keine 40 Mann Raids mehr. Das ist doch schon etwas besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja 40er raids ist egal^^

die sollen die DKs wieder löschen pvp gescheiter machen und die reamlpools löschen ich hasse die, und pve eventuel schwerer^^


morgen whity^^


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

ich fands einfach geil durch MH, BT u. SWP zu eiern (wobei SWP leider ned clear is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ich fand das es nichts geileres gab in WoW^^


----------



## Netdog (1. Juli 2009)

Morgen allerseits *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lobiño (1. Juli 2009)

Ihr müsst ein Jubiläum feiern! Bald gibt es zu diesem Thema 1900 Seiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (1. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> die sollen die DKs wieder löschen



/sign 

Oder es soll mal wieder so richtig geile Prequests geben wie z.b. für Ony ^^


----------



## Jagolus (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> ups
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Account gehackt 5 chars gelöscht, darunter 3 80er rest ausgeplündert :/


----------



## Fallenanqel (1. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> die sollen die DKs wieder löschen pvp gescheiter machen und die reamlpools löschen ich hasse die, und pve eventuel schwerer^^


Damit brichst du 1000 Facerollern das herz ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Lobiño schrieb:


> Ihr müsst ein Jubiläum feiern! Bald gibt es zu diesem Thema 1900 Seiten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sinds noch keine 2000? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (1. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> die sollen die DKs wieder löschen pvp gescheiter machen und die reamlpools löschen ich hasse die, und pve eventuel schwerer^^
> 
> 
> morgen whity^^


Nix gegen DKs die Klasse macht mir am meisten Spass =P

Und wie gehts dir so?^^

Und du hattest doch mal nach nem Makro gefragt um Grafikeinstellungen schnell zu switchen, hast du da was gefunden?^^


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Leang schrieb:


> für was denn nen kühlbeutel? hast du dir den kopf geschlagen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Dyralie schrieb:


> ne, vampiryetis brauchen doch sowas bei den temperaturen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sie hats erfasst!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Fallenanqel schrieb:


> auch wieder da ....
> 
> Ich vermiss BC auch ! Die raids waren toller und ja mir haben die pew pew Weltraum sets irgendwie gefallen !


Ich auch, wollte mir immer den Weg zu Kil'jaeden ehrlich erarbeiten, da ich es leider nie so weit geschafft habe, gradmal BT zusehen gekriegt ... Heute wirst da ja nurnoch als 80er mitgenommen, die einzigen 70er sind Twinks vom Raidleiter oder Gildenmitglieder eben dieses Spielers.


----------



## Jagolus (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> sinds noch keine 2000?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 

kommt noch ^^


----------



## Kaammi (1. Juli 2009)

Naja,ich hab mir nach 6 Monaten WoW pause wieder einen acc gemacht und fang bei null wieder an,und ich muss sagen,es macht wieder richtig fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Jagolus schrieb:


> Account gehackt 5 chars gelöscht, darunter 3 80er rest ausgeplündert :/



achdusch...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und nu? .... können die was machen von blizz? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallenanqel (1. Juli 2009)

Was mir grad auffällt Fröhliches Beisammen sein hier und keine Geflame liegt wohl an der Uhrzeit !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keryn (1. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen *Kaffeeschlürf* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Kaammi schrieb:


> Naja,ich hab mir nach 6 Monaten WoW pause wieder einen acc gemacht und fang bei null wieder an,und ich muss sagen,es macht wieder richtig fun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mache ich nach meiner Tour durch die alte geliebte Egoshooter Welt vielleicht auch, wenn WoW bis dato noch kein 1-Button-Game geworden ist.


----------



## Mjuu (1. Juli 2009)

Fallenanqel schrieb:


> Was mir grad auffällt Fröhliches Beisammen sein hier und keine Geflame liegt wohl an der Uhrzeit !!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oder weil niemand im spiel ist und keinem die einzelnen probleme gerade aufregen =)


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (1. Juli 2009)

Ach geht doch alle Warhammer spielen und haltet die Klappe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw schon mal gesehen wie sich die Chars bei Runes of Magic bewegen? als ob sie einen Stock im allerwertesten hätten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich will Super Mario als Char haben gogogogo.............


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

mein arzt ist auch geil, sagt er gestern er schreibt mich krank gibt mir aber erstmal keine medizin mit, 2 min später verschreibt er mir tabletten, ähm manchmal mein ich echt das ich iwas falsch mach >.>

*medizin runter hau*


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Fallenanqel schrieb:


> Was mir grad auffällt Fröhliches Beisammen sein hier und keine Geflame liegt wohl an der Uhrzeit !!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Joa, gemütliche morgendliche Unterhaltung ... Die Flamer und aggressiven Poster schlafen wohl noch ihren Rausch aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jagolus (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> achdusch......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da Freund Hacker so nett war meinen Account in nen Battle.net account umzuwandeln, hab ich erstmal am Sonntag ne Email geschrieben. Als darauf keine Antwort kam hab ich am Montag bei Blizz angerufen um meinen Account wieder zu bekommen. Dann gleich Ticket geschrieben das mittlerweile weitergeleitet wurde. Das dumme ist nur das ich gehört hab das Blizzard die sachen nur 3 tage speichert und die 3 tage sind heut morgen abgelaufen. wäre dumm wenn ich meine chars nicht mehr spielen könnte. darunter meinen Hunter mit knapp 7k erfolgspunkten, 72 mounts etc.


----------



## xx-elf (1. Juli 2009)

Morgen allerseits und was Charakterwiederherstellung angeht bei Accounthacking, das scheint genau wie Itemwiederherstellung ingame usw. immer von der Einschätzung (oder der Laune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) des Zuständigens abzuhängen.

Oder anders gesagt wenn du zu oft böse warst hilft dir Onkel Blizzard nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg
xx-elf


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Ach geht doch alle Warhammer spielen und haltet die Klappe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Letzte Woche mal wieder Mario auf der N64 ausgebuddelt, nach mitlerweile schon 5 Jahren mal wieder richtig geil das Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallenanqel (1. Juli 2009)

hehe naja manche dürften auch in der Schule sein ...


----------



## xx-elf (1. Juli 2009)

Fallenanqel schrieb:


> hehe naja manche dürften auch in der Schule sein ...



Und andere wie ich auf der Arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (1. Juli 2009)

Fallenanqel schrieb:


> Was mir grad auffällt Fröhliches Beisammen sein hier und keine Geflame liegt wohl an der Uhrzeit !!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ganz normal wenn die Server down sind,oder?
Dann freuen sich alle wieder drauf,dass die Server wiederkommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja,Guten Morgen allerseits.


----------



## Jagolus (1. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Morgen allerseits und was Charakterwiederherstellung angeht bei Accounthacking, das scheint genau wie Itemwiederherstellung ingame usw. immer von der Einschätzung (oder der Laune
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wäre mir neu das ich in den 3 Jahren die ich jetzt spiel mal böse ( zu dem einen oder anderen volltrott.... vielleicht) aber normal bin ich immer lieb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Und andere wie ich auf der Arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bist du ein Flamer und aggressiver Poster?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

hmaaaahm.. wieder da =)

die möchte gern hacker sind nicht mal durch die firewall gekommen *kicher* ^^


----------



## Brandin (1. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Und andere wie ich auf der Arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja Wahnsinn ich auch 

Wobei ich ja keine Lust habe bei dem Wetter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (1. Juli 2009)

Hmmm die meisten sind wohl so wenn die Server down sind 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tyv7add91_4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> hmaaaahm.. wieder da =)
> 
> die möchte gern hacker sind nicht mal durch die firewall gekommen *kicher* ^^



lol


----------



## Teradas (1. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> hmaaaahm.. wieder da =)
> 
> die möchte gern hacker sind nicht mal durch die firewall gekommen *kicher* ^^


Gut so =)


----------



## Fallenanqel (1. Juli 2009)

Ich wäre ja normal auch in der Schule ...

wartet kurz tee aufsetzten xD


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> hmaaaahm.. wieder da =)
> 
> die möchte gern hacker sind nicht mal durch die firewall gekommen *kicher* ^^


weybey hühnerbrust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (1. Juli 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Hmmm die meisten sind wohl so wenn die Server down sind
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tyv7add91_4
> 
> ...


Sag mir,was ist das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Hmmm die meisten sind wohl so wenn die Server down sind
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tyv7add91_4
> 
> ...


Irgendwie hab ich ja immer wieder mitleid mit dem seiner Hardware, die arme Tastatur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Den Teil in dem er den Rechner hochjagt haben sie wohl rausgeschnitten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> weybey hühnerbrust
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




danko post #1849458 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmmm, ich glaub ich nenn jeden nur noch mit seiner postzahl =))

nee, blöde idee ^^ danke nexus mit doppel x am schluss


----------



## Mjuu (1. Juli 2009)

soo, ich werde mir gleich erstmal schön den zeitverlorenen protodrachen holen, wenn ich ein bisschen glück habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich ja immer wieder mitleid mit dem seiner Hardware, die arme Tastatur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Einfach positiv denken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Juli 2009)

Hallu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> danko post #1849458
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Womit hab ich mir das zweite verdient?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Einfach positiv denken...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja, sie ist ja an den Großen Rechner im Himmel angeschlossen, da gehts ihr besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Womit hab ich mir das zweite verdient?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das erste X bedeutet vampir
das zweite X den yeti


----------



## Teradas (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Ja, sie ist ja an den Großen Rechner im Himmel angeschlossen, da gehts ihr besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Glaube ich auch,aber des ESC-Knopf fehlt.... xD


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (1. Juli 2009)

Hier mal was für die wo es noch nicht kennen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xb9tbFtSI4k...feature=related




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> das erste X bedeutet vampir
> das zweite X den yeti


Nenn ich mich in Nevus.Y um  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallenanqel (1. Juli 2009)

re und wtf ?! Es gibt nen hardware himmel ? xD


----------



## xx-elf (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Bist du ein Flamer und aggressiver Poster?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie kommst darauf?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Charaktereingenschaften sind:

-friedlich
-freundlich
-verdammt stur^^
-wenn übermüdet extrem lästig, weil ich dann nur am plappern bin um nicht einzupennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-helf immer gern und mag keine leute die ungern helfen

mfg
xx-elf


----------



## Teradas (1. Juli 2009)

Fallenanqel schrieb:


> re und wtf ?! Es gibt nen hardware himmel ? xD


Ja,da kommen die Tastaturen,Mäuse etc. hin xD
Wenn sie von irgendwelchen Leuten kaputt gemacht wurden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Hier mal was für die wo es noch nicht kennen
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xb9tbFtSI4k...feature=related
> 
> ...


Atinuviell (?!) die Zicke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallenanqel (1. Juli 2009)

Uschi ... xD
Sie sollten den Rest auchmal verfilmen :I


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> wie kommst darauf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Weil du deine Aussage zu dem Thema gesagt hast was die Flamer im Moment machen, deine Antwort: "Oder wie ich an der Arbeit"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Atinuviell (?!) die Zicke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nichts gegen mein vorbild  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Edit: Aso ne Nexus.X, das war eher zufall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toydoll (1. Juli 2009)

morgen, schafft ihr heute noch die 2000?^^ *kaffeehinstell


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Atinuviell (?!) die Zicke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nenn mich nicht uschi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (1. Juli 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Hier mal was für die wo es noch nicht kennen
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xb9tbFtSI4k...feature=related
> 
> ...



Yeah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorallem die "Endbosse" die sie im Video besiegen. Aber ich warte noch auf den Rest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (1. Juli 2009)

Dimitri der Russische Warlock muahahahaha


----------



## Teradas (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> nenn mich nicht uschi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Uschi ist die beste :-) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Bill Gates
Bill Gates stirbt und steht vor der Himmelspforte. Petrus öffnet ihm und führt ihn zum Thron von Gott. Dieser sieht sich Bill Gates lange an und sagt dann schließlich, dass er sich nicht entscheiden könne, ihn in den Himmel oder die Hölle zu schicken. Die Gründe
würden sich die Waage halten, da er den Menschen zwar einiges an technischem Segen beschert, sie aber hintenrum wieder ordentlich gelinkt und abgezockt hätte. Er lässt ihm freie Wahl und bittet Petrus, ihn doch einmal herumzuführen und ihm alles zu zeigen,
damit ihm die Entscheidung leichter fällt.
Sie kommen zuerst am Himmel vorbei. Alles hell und leicht, lauter Harfe spielende Engelchen, die auf ihren Wolken vorbeischweben, Nektar und Ambrosia schlürfend.
Ist ja ganz nett, denkt Bill Gates, aber doch ein bisschen langweilig. Dann darf er von oben einen Blick in die Hölle werfen. Dunkel und düster, viele sexy Frauen und
Männer, alle in Reizwäsche, lüstern sich auf die Höllen- Insassen stürzend.
Bill Gates fällt die Wahl nicht schwer und er entscheidet sich für die Hölle, in die er dann auch einen Tag später erwartungsvoll von Petrus geführt wird. Doch all die hübschen Frauen sind nicht mehr da. Statt dessen kommen in schwarzes Leder gekleidete Folterknechte und spannen ihn auf die Streckbank.
In der Mittagspause geht er ganz erschöpft und blau geschlagen zu Petrus und beschwert sich. Man hätte ihm doch was ganz anderes gezeigt, was denn das jetzt soll.
Petrus zuckt nur mit den Schultern und fragt ihn, wie naiv er, der erfolgreichste Computerexperte der Welt denn eigentlich sei. Ob er denn nicht den Unterschied zwischen Demo-Version und Voll-Version kenne ...

wuhaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallenanqel (1. Juli 2009)

ach Dimitri ist eh am besten ... Die arme tote Kuh !


oder Cleef unmd t1 set xD


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

toydoll schrieb:


> morgen, schafft ihr heute noch die 2000?^^ *kaffeehinstell



kommt drauf an, wie oft und lang blizz die wartungszeit verlängert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Fallenanqel schrieb:


> Uschi ... xD
> Sie sollten den Rest auchmal verfilmen :I


Wenn schon dann richtig (so richtig wie es geht ...)

Atinuviell elave turmandil sinata fembielle enterinithea  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (1. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> Bill Gates
> Bill Gates stirbt und steht vor der Himmelspforte. Petrus öffnet ihm und führt ihn zum Thron von Gott. Dieser sieht sich Bill Gates lange an und sagt dann schließlich, dass er sich nicht entscheiden könne, ihn in den Himmel oder die Hölle zu schicken. Die Gründe
> würden sich die Waage halten, da er den Menschen zwar einiges an technischem Segen beschert, sie aber hintenrum wieder ordentlich gelinkt und abgezockt hätte. Er lässt ihm freie Wahl und bittet Petrus, ihn doch einmal herumzuführen und ihm alles zu zeigen,
> damit ihm die Entscheidung leichter fällt.
> ...



Geeeiiiiil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (1. Juli 2009)

toydoll schrieb:


> morgen, schafft ihr heute noch die 2000?^^ *kaffeehinstell



naja wird knapp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



~1 stunde haben wir noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (1. Juli 2009)

Fallenanqel schrieb:


> ach Dimitri ist eh am besten ... Die arme tote Kuh !
> 
> 
> oder Cleef unmd t1 set xD


Dimitri?Ach Ushi!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (1. Juli 2009)

Ach irgendwie find ich Horst am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toydoll (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> kommt drauf an, wie oft und lang blizz die wartungszeit verlängert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hoffe mal überhaupt nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Wenn schon dann richtig (so richtig wie es geht ...)
> 
> Atinuviell elave turmandil sinata fembielle enterinithea
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie lange haste das geübt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallenanqel (1. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub ich spiel jetzt ne runde DotA macht wer mit über hamachi ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (1. Juli 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> naja wird knapp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1903 Seiten jetzt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja,ich habe gar keine Ahnung welchen Char ich spielen soll...

www.welcheklassesollichspielen.de


----------



## xx-elf (1. Juli 2009)

Aja die seite wo man alle Allimaniateile downloaden kann ist übrigens www.wow-szene.de, da gibts auch Pinkcraft, so ne art fortsetzung.

Mit Allimania wird es aber definitiv nicht weitergehen teil 19 war 100% der letzte, weil die Sprecher keine lust mehr haben. (spielen kein wow mehr usw.)


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


einmal den link des posters durchlaufen lassen und irgendwie runtergetippt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Teradas schrieb:


> 1903 Seiten jetzt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


in deinem Fall ... www.welchencharsollichspielen.de  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallenanqel (1. Juli 2009)

gogo netzwerk steht noch 11 freie plätze für DotA xD


----------



## Jagolus (1. Juli 2009)

kennt jemand von euch das Rezept "schneller Mondgespinstteppich"? bzw wo man das herbekommt?


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Fallenanqel schrieb:


> gogo netzwerk steht noch 11 freie plätze für DotA xD


Meinst du in Wc3?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinthorix (1. Juli 2009)

heute ist Mittwoch Morgen und die Sonnescheint über Berlin. 25Grad im Schatten!

Endlich Endlich kann ich mit Kurzhosen zocken =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallenanqel (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Meinst du in Wc3?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Jagolus schrieb:


> kennt jemand von euch das Rezept "schneller Mondgespinstteppich"? bzw wo man das herbekommt?



schon wieder rezepte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hatten wir doch erst das jägerschnitzel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Jagolus schrieb:


> kennt jemand von euch das Rezept "schneller Mondgespinstteppich"? bzw wo man das herbekommt?


Lauf der Kommentare zu dem in der Buffeddatenbank enthaltenen Gegenstand gibts den garnicht weil er nie eingeführt wurde.


----------



## Jagolus (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> schon wieder rezepte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Rezepte sind klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Fallenanqel schrieb:


> Ja natürlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie heißt dein game, schaue mal vorbei wenn ichs finde, aber sage gleich, kenne Dota nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shileen (1. Juli 2009)

....ich will zocken.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Jagolus schrieb:


> Rezepte sind klasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber wenn du den mondgespinstteppich kochst geht der ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jagolus (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Lauf der Kommentare zu dem in der Buffeddatenbank enthaltenen Gegenstand gibts den garnicht weil er nie eingeführt wurde.



in der Arsenal datenbank von blizz wird er aber als mount aufgeführt ^^
soviel zum beitrag von Natsu "Blizz ist doof" ^^


----------



## Teradas (1. Juli 2009)

Shileen schrieb:


> ....ich will zocken....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist doch nurnoch ne Stunde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> wie heißt dein game, schaue mal vorbei wenn ichs finde, aber sage gleich, kenne Dota nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



verlass uns nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallenanqel (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> wie heißt dein game, schaue mal vorbei wenn ichs finde, aber sage gleich, kenne Dota nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist nicht online vondaher würd ich mal sagen wenn du kein hamachi hast geht es nicht >.<


----------



## Teradas (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> verlass uns nicht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja,bitte verlass uns nicht!


----------



## Natsumee (1. Juli 2009)

Jagolus schrieb:


> in der Arsenal datenbank von blizz wird er aber als mount aufgeführt ^^
> soviel zum beitrag von Natsu "Blizz ist doof" ^^




tja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab halt immer recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> verlass uns nicht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Keine Angst, Seite bleibt auf ... Hab doch nurnoch 1 Stunde Zeit um dich zu ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Fallenanqel schrieb:


> Das ist nicht online vondaher würd ich mal sagen wenn du kein hamachi hast geht es nicht >.<


Was ist hamachi?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shileen (1. Juli 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Ist doch nurnoch ne Stunde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja nurnoch 60minuten  =  das sind noch >>>3600<<<< sekunden zu warten waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaghhhhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallenanqel (1. Juli 2009)

ach egal ich schau mal was ich sonst so machen kann jetzt ^^


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Shileen schrieb:


> ja nurnoch 60minuten  =  das sind noch >>>3600<<<< sekunden zu warten waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaghhhhh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



soviel zum thema suchtis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (1. Juli 2009)

Shileen schrieb:


> ja nurnoch 60minuten  =  das sind noch >>>3600<<<< sekunden zu warten waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaghhhhh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Rechnen so früh?
Taschenrechner... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber 3600 ist doch wenig^^


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Keine Angst, Seite bleibt auf ... Hab doch nurnoch 1 Stunde Zeit um dich zu ärgern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jup - sonst komm ich nicht beim nächsten vollmond 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shileen (1. Juli 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Rechnen so früh?
> Taschenrechner...
> 
> 
> ...



heee das machen die tabletten die ich eingeschmissen habe wegen dem shice fieber die machen einen dauerhigh   ... da kommen einem die sekunden ewig vor!


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Shileen schrieb:


> heee das machen die tabletten die ich eingeschmissen habe wegen dem shice fieber die machen einen dauerhigh   ... da kommen einem die sekunden ewig vor!



na dann haste ja nachher auch gaaaaaaaaaaaanz lange zeit zum spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (1. Juli 2009)

Shileen schrieb:


> heee das machen die tabletten die ich eingeschmissen habe wegen dem shice fieber die machen einen dauerhigh   ... da kommen einem die sekunden ewig vor!


Fieber?
Leg dich ins Bett... :O
Naja,mir ja egal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Fieber?
> Leg dich ins Bett... :O
> Naja,mir ja egal...
> 
> ...



komm ich nicht umhin dir recht zu geben - mit fieber würd ich meinen sohn ins bett scheuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shileen (1. Juli 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Fieber?
> Leg dich ins Bett... :O
> Naja,mir ja egal...
> 
> ...



bin ich schoh um genau zu sein liege aufn balkon mitm laptop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> komm ich nicht umhin dir recht zu geben - mit fieber würd ich meinen sohn ins bett scheuchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja ja damit du selbst ruhe form Rechner hast XD

guten Morgen ihrse da draußen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaammi (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> komm ich nicht umhin dir recht zu geben - mit fieber würd ich meinen sohn ins bett scheuchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja vieleicht liegt er ja im Bett,und hat nen lappi auf dem schoß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> ja ja damit du selbst ruhe form Rechner hast XD
> 
> guten Morgen ihrse da draußen.
> 
> ...



die haben alle ihren eigenen rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was meiste, das würd ja sonst mord und totschlag geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shileen (1. Juli 2009)

*laptop streichel*


----------



## Teradas (1. Juli 2009)

Shileen schrieb:


> bin ich schoh um genau zu sein liege aufn balkon mitm laptop
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mir wäre das zu Warm auf meinem Balkon,schon Warm genug hier drinne... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieso gucke ich jetzt die ganze Zeit Allimania,seit einer den Link gepostet hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Mir wäre das zu Warm auf meinem Balkon,schon Warm genug hier drinne...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



deshalb ist der nex auch auf einmal so still hm? weils für vampiryetis zu warm ist jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr34z0r (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Was ist hamachi?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein Programm um über das Internet eine Lan-Verbindung mit anderen PC's zu Simulieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Mir wäre das zu Warm auf meinem Balkon,schon Warm genug hier drinne...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Weil ein lustiger Morgen nie verkehrt ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> deshalb ist der nex auch auf einmal so still hm? weils für vampiryetis zu war ist jetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Glaube ich auch.

Edita ist er ja wieder.^^


----------



## Seydo (1. Juli 2009)

Tag leute


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. Juli 2009)

Einen schönen guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Boah ist das heiß draußen. Da vergeht einem glatt das Zigarettenpäuschen vor der Tür.

Gestern hatte ich Post von nem Zocker-Freund. 33k Gold, 40 Titanstahlbarren, 120 Titanbarren, 80 gefrorene Kugeln, Äonenzeug und und und. Ein netter Mensch weniger bei WoW. Schuld war aber nicht das vielbeklagte "Totgepatche", sondern das assoziale Out/Ingame-Verhalten eines RL-Freundes. Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (1. Juli 2009)

So re 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Musste nur eben biserl was arbeiten.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Weil ein lustiger Morgen nie verkehrt ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



juhuuu er ist wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> deshalb ist der nex auch auf einmal so still hm? weils für vampiryetis zu warm ist jetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Fast, die Müdigkeit macht Träge und Reaktionslahm ... hab ja nicht geschlafen wegen dem Mistwetter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shileen (1. Juli 2009)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> Ein Programm um über das Internet eine Lan-Verbindung mit anderen PC's zu Simulieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 lawl xDD


----------



## Teradas (1. Juli 2009)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Einen schönen guten Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und ich habe 5 Tage für mein Epic Fliegen gebraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shileen (1. Juli 2009)

kennt ihr das wenn man voll hunger hat aber keinen bock hat aufzustehen......      grausam sowas!


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Fast, die Müdigkeit macht Träge und Reaktionslahm ... hab ja nicht geschlafen wegen dem Mistwetter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*nexus.x lecker eis zum abkühlen rüberlang*


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Shileen schrieb:


> kennt ihr das wenn man voll hunger hat aber keinen bock hat aufzustehen......      grausam sowas!



eine runde mitleid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> eine runde mitleid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja,mitleid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (1. Juli 2009)

gibts schon news vom Login-Screen ob es bei 11 Uhr bleibt? 
nur mal so vorfühlen ob früher schluss machen heut auf arbeit sinn macht oder eher überstunden praktisch wären XD


----------



## Brandin (1. Juli 2009)

Shileen schrieb:


> kennt ihr das wenn man voll hunger hat aber keinen bock hat aufzustehen......      grausam sowas!



Noch schlimmer ist es wenn man voll Hunger hat aber nicht aufstehen darf um was zu holen. Würd am liebsten zum Bäcker rüber aber das würd der Chef nicht lustig finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shileen (1. Juli 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Ja,mitleid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 danke ihr habt was gut


----------



## Fr34z0r (1. Juli 2009)

Shileen schrieb:


> kennt ihr das wenn man voll hunger hat aber keinen bock hat aufzustehen......      grausam sowas!



Ich hab gleich Fahrstunde und will eigentlich auch nicht aufstehen <.<


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> *nexus.x lecker eis zum abkühlen rüberlang*


Esse kein Eis, benutze es nur zum Abkühlen, da ist essbares Eis aber relativ unpraktisch für  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> gibts schon news vom Login-Screen ob es bei 11 Uhr bleibt?
> nur mal so vorfühlen ob früher schluss machen heut auf arbeit sinn macht oder eher überstunden praktisch wären XD



ich hab was flüstern hören, dass die die wartung bis 18:00 uhr ausdehnen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*inrundeguckwerinohnmachtfällt* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (1. Juli 2009)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> Ich hab gleich Fahrstunde und will eigentlich auch nicht aufstehen <.<


Viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (1. Juli 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> gibts schon news vom Login-Screen ob es bei 11 Uhr bleibt?
> nur mal so vorfühlen ob früher schluss machen heut auf arbeit sinn macht oder eher überstunden praktisch wären XD



So viel ich weiß komm da nie infos ob es früher geht , da hilft nur probieren, im moment sind sie auf jeden fall noch unten


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (1. Juli 2009)

Shileen schrieb:


> kennt ihr das wenn man voll hunger hat aber keinen bock hat aufzustehen......      grausam sowas!




Vote for Pizzaservice bis zum Pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmetti (1. Juli 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> gibts schon news vom Login-Screen ob es bei 11 Uhr bleibt?
> nur mal so vorfühlen ob früher schluss machen heut auf arbeit sinn macht oder eher überstunden praktisch wären XD



Ja im moment steht noch 10Uhr hab extra für dich geschaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Esse kein Eis, benutze es nur zum Abkühlen, da ist essbares Eis aber relativ unpraktisch für
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*eiswiederzurückholundselberess*

hätte noch n paar eiswüfel da, die kannste haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> ich hab was flüstern hören, dass die die wartung bis 18:00 uhr ausdehnen wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann würden wir eventuell die 2000 Seiten schaffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> ich hab was flüstern hören, dass die die wartung bis 18:00 uhr ausdehnen wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*vormüdigkeit(nichtvordernachricht)inohnmachtfall*


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> *vormüdigkeit(nichtvordernachricht)inohnmachtfall*



*luftzufächel*


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Vote for Pizzaservice bis zum Pc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mein Kumpel in der Pizzeria liefert dir die ans Bett, aber musst trotzdem einmal aufstehn die Tür aufmachen, bzw an den Türöffner gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shileen (1. Juli 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Vote for Pizzaservice bis zum Pc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja am besten aus wow direkt unten in der leiste nen pizza symbol


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> *eiswiederzurückholundselberess*
> 
> hätte noch n paar eiswüfel da, die kannste haben
> 
> ...


Dann werd ich ja naxx(ss)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> ich hab was flüstern hören, dass die die wartung bis 18:00 uhr ausdehnen wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Um Gottes Willen :O
Ach egal bis dahin hab ich eh noch keinen Feierabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shileen (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel in der Pizzeria liefert dir die ans Bett, aber musst trotzdem einmal aufstehn die Tür aufmachen, bzw an den Türöffner gehn:p



naja ferngesteuerte tür!  ich mein wenn man schoh faul ist dann richtig


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Shileen schrieb:


> ja am besten aus wow direkt unten in der leiste nen pizza symbol



du vermisst wow sehr hm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Shileen schrieb:


> naja ferngesteuerte tür!  ich mein wenn man schoh faul ist dann richtig


Hast du die ernsthaft?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Dann werd ich ja naxx(ss)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber auch abgekühlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shileen (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Hast du die ernsthaft?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber hab das schoh vielen leuten ins haus gebaut


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Ich hätt mich damals ja in der Schule über /rnd Notenauswahl gefreut, wenn ich da so schlecht gewürfelt hätte wie um Items wär ich Klassenbester gewesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> aber auch abgekühlt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn das Wasser dann warm wird is es aber noch schlimmer als vorher, als würde man in einer Schweißlage liegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. Juli 2009)

Shileen schrieb:


> kennt ihr das wenn man voll hunger hat aber keinen bock hat aufzustehen...... grausam sowas!


Also bis zum Kühlschrank hab ich es IMMER geschafft, wenn ich Hunger hatte. Allerdings war die Ausbeute nicht immer hungerstillend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich schleich mal durch die Gänge und gucke, ob ich irgendwo nen Kaffee abstauben kann bei nem Kollegen. Müde.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (1. Juli 2009)

Shileen schrieb:


> ja am besten aus wow direkt unten in der leiste nen pizza symbol



Das hätte was.. 

Ich glaub ich muß mal bei Blizz den Vorschlag unterbreiten, wahlweise könnte man dann zwischen Mc Donalds, Burgerking, Subway usw wählen.

Ich seh schon die Reklameschilder in Og bei der Bank .. "Ein Euro für Cheesburger" xD


----------



## Satanix (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel in der Pizzeria liefert dir die ans Bett, aber musst trotzdem einmal aufstehn die Tür aufmachen, bzw an den Türöffner gehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hat dein Kumpel keinen Wohnungsschlüssel von dir?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie unpraktisch gehändelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Service hat einen Schlüssel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArinaNetherSturm (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> du vermisst wow sehr hm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Shileen (1. Juli 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Das hätte was..
> 
> Ich glaub ich muß mal bei Blizz den Vorschlag unterbreiten, wahlweise könnte man dann zwischen Mc Donalds, Burgerking, Subway usw wählen.
> 
> Ich seh schon die Reklameschilder in Og bei der Bank .. "Ein Euro für Cheesburger" xD



genau!   geil!


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Shileen schrieb:


> lol ne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kommst bei mir auch mal vorbei?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Satanix schrieb:


> Hat dein Kumpel keinen Wohnungsschlüssel von dir??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Doch, meinen hat er ... aber ging ja nicht um mich was das beliefern angeht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shileen (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Kommst bei mir auch mal vorbei?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mhhh wenn die bezahlung stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Bankrott (1. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen 

*allen mal ne runde kaffee ausschenk*...

Und wie gehts euch heut so ?


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Shileen schrieb:


> mhhh wenn die bezahlung stimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich zahle in Tiefkühlpizzen, pro Stunde Arbeit eine Pizza  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shileen (1. Juli 2009)

Bankrott schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen
> 
> *allen mal ne runde kaffee ausschenk*...
> 
> Und wie gehts euch heut so ?




geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hunger  durst  warm  .... zu warm.....


----------



## Kaammi (1. Juli 2009)

Bankrott schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen
> 
> *allen mal ne runde kaffee ausschenk*...
> 
> Und wie gehts euch heut so ?




Naja alle auf entzug,wie solls da schon gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Bankrott schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen
> 
> *allen mal ne runde kaffee ausschenk*...
> 
> Und wie gehts euch heut so ?


Ich bin "du" und habe Hunger! (wer versteht den Satz, kriegt nen Keks) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (1. Juli 2009)

Bankrott schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen
> 
> *allen mal ne runde kaffee ausschenk*...
> 
> Und wie gehts euch heut so ?


Morgen...Danke für den Kaffee.... xD

Wie es mir geht?Zu Warm,viel zu warm.


----------



## Enorgaran (1. Juli 2009)

was bringt eigendlich die wow realmstatus anzeige , alle sind grün aber keiner iss on und bis um elfe iss noch zeit , ich sag mal die anzeige iss total sinnfrei


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Ich bin "du" und habe Hunger! (wer versteht den Satz, kriegt nen Keks)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na das bin ja eindeutig ich, hab immernoch hunger^^


----------



## Bankrott (1. Juli 2009)

jau geht mir gleich die Wärme ist erdrückend.
Kein laues Lüftchen weht hier.
Aber durst und hunger ist fehlanzeige ^^ Kaffee und Kippe ... Männerfrühstück ^^


edit: Da schreibt man ne 1,4 inner Deutschprüfung und was is ?
        Kommt so ein Lyrischer scherzkeks angebottet ^^


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Was ist mit Dyralie passiert? *vermisst sie schon*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Shileen schrieb:


> geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ach leute - die ganze zeit jammert alles, dass der sommer keiner wär und nu ist es endlich schön, da stöhnen alle wegen der hitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ok, nex du hast ne ausnahmegenehmigung zum jammern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 als vampiryeti darfst du das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shileen (1. Juli 2009)

Enorgaran schrieb:


> was bringt eigendlich die wow realmstatus anzeige , alle sind grün aber keiner iss on und bis um elfe iss noch zeit , ich sag mal die anzeige iss total sinnfrei



die farbe ist doch schön dieses "GRÜN"


----------



## Brandin (1. Juli 2009)

Bankrott schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen
> 
> *allen mal ne runde kaffee ausschenk*...
> 
> Und wie gehts euch heut so ?



Moin.

Endlich Kaffee \o/

Viel zu warm heute. Sonst ganz okay


----------



## Teradas (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> ach leute - die ganze zeit jammert alles, dass der sommer keiner wär und nu ist es endlich schön, da stöhnen alle wegen der hitze
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da hast du recht,aber 23-25 Grad reichen gestern war es 31-33. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isakara (1. Juli 2009)

Bankrott schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen
> 
> *allen mal ne runde kaffee ausschenk*...
> 
> Und wie gehts euch heut so ?




SCHEi.... Einmal hab ich auf Arbeit genug Leerlauf, dass ich mal ruhigen Gewissens zwei Stunden bissl Kräuter farmen könnte. Und dann ist MITTWOCH. Verdammte Axt...


----------



## Shileen (1. Juli 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Da hast du recht,aber 23-25 Grad reichen gestern war es 31-33.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sign


----------



## Teradas (1. Juli 2009)

Shileen schrieb:


> die farbe ist doch schön dieses "GRÜN"


Wirklich Grün ist meine Lieblingsfarbe,egal ob die Server dann da sind oder nicht ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (1. Juli 2009)

Morgen^^

Ich bin viel zu hitzebseständig
ich sitze hier mit Jeans rum Oo
und merks erst gerade als ich mir die angucke...

Die nächsten paar Tage wirds auch warm bleiben xX


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Was ist mit Dyralie passiert? *vermisst sie schon*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



keine angst, bin noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab mir nur schnell die haare gewaschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Was ist mit Dyralie passiert? *vermisst sie schon*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da ist sie doch *zeigt auf ersten beitrag von der seite*


----------



## Kiffat (1. Juli 2009)

Schonmal auf wow-europe.com geschaut ob die server wieder oben sind? ich schon: logg mich ein und: all down -.-

auffer seite steht aber sie würden alle oben sein ~.~ Blizz macht besseren support pls^^


----------



## Teradas (1. Juli 2009)

Shileen schrieb:


> sign


Ich bekomme ein /sign :-)^^


----------



## Doncalzone (1. Juli 2009)

Ich liebe den Sommer. Fenster ist sperrweit auf und dadurch das auf meiner seite noch schatten ist kommt angenehme Luft rein : )


----------



## Yosef (1. Juli 2009)

Ich hab einen Ventilator und keine Angst ihn auch zu benutzen!!


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> ach leute - die ganze zeit jammert alles, dass der sommer keiner wär und nu ist es endlich schön, da stöhnen alle wegen der hitze
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jubidubidu ich darf das Wetter flamen !!!

Und wäbä Lady Werwolf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (1. Juli 2009)

Jaaaaa technobase geht wieder auf der Arbeit \o/


----------



## Teradas (1. Juli 2009)

Doncalzone schrieb:


> Ich liebe den Sommer. Fenster ist sperrweit auf und dadurch das auf meiner seite noch schatten ist kommt angenehme Luft rein : )


Das ist fies,bei mir kommt die Sonne grade -.-


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Doncalzone schrieb:


> Ich liebe den Sommer. Fenster ist sperrweit auf und dadurch das auf meiner seite noch schatten ist kommt angenehme Luft rein : )



/sign


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Jubidubidu ich darf das Wetter flamen !!!
> 
> Und wäbä Lady Werwolf
> 
> ...



dankö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Leang schrieb:


> da ist sie doch *zeigt auf ersten beitrag von der seite*


Ja, bin etwas reaktionslahm wie vorn erwähnt ... Müdigkeit, Hitze, Hunger, etc ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (1. Juli 2009)

Doncalzone schrieb:


> Ich liebe den Sommer. Fenster ist sperrweit auf und dadurch das auf meiner seite noch schatten ist kommt angenehme Luft rein : )



Ich will mein Fenster nicht aufmachen, am Ende kommt meine Katze da rein und frisst den Hamster
ausserdem ist grad die Sonne da


----------



## Bankrott (1. Juli 2009)

Ich habn Dachzimmer ... das wird heut noch unfair  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stealth2000 (1. Juli 2009)

need ventilator. nach schlappen 3 jahren ist er gerade abgekackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Yosef schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Ventilator und keine Angst ihn auch zu benutzen!!


Alle Man(n) und Vampiryetis in die Schutzbunker ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Teradas schrieb:


> Das ist fies,bei mir kommt die Sonne grade -.-


Ich fühle mit dir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (1. Juli 2009)

Bankrott schrieb:


> Ich habn Dachzimmer ... das wird heut noch unfair
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist schlimm.


----------



## Shileen (1. Juli 2009)

stealth2000 schrieb:


> need ventilator. nach schlappen 3 jahren ist er gerade abgekackt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



R.I.P  Ventilator   2006-2009


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Bankrott schrieb:


> Ich habn Dachzimmer ... das wird heut noch unfair
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign ... man spürt förmlich wie die Sonne das Dach verbrennt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Ich fühle mit dir.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Bankrott (1. Juli 2009)

Und wohne zu allem Überfluss auchnoch in der Rheinebene .. für heute sind 33° gemeldet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Editanke an alle Mitfühlenden ^^


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Das ist schlimm.



mein hund liegt hier vorm fenster, direkt in der sonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (1. Juli 2009)

stealth2000 schrieb:


> need ventilator. nach schlappen 3 jahren ist er gerade abgekackt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*usb ventilator reicht* Ist ein Werbegeschenk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Dyralie: Das macht meiner auch immer. Hat deswegen aber schwarze Flecken bekommen im Fellmuster ^^


----------



## KinayFeelwood (1. Juli 2009)

Bankrott schrieb:


> Und wohne zu allem Überfluss auchnoch in der Rheinebene .. für heute sind 33° gemeldet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh gott
da würd ich ja Anfälle bekommen...


----------



## Teradas (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> mein hund liegt hier vorm fenster, direkt in der sonne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aua 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallenanqel (1. Juli 2009)

Ich sitz im Schatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das einzige was mich grad nervt Das um die Zeit schon meine Abenteuer lust Bei S&F weg ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> mein hund liegt hier vorm fenster, direkt in der sonne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh lol ^^ normalerweiße bleibt kein tier freiwillig mitten in der hitze liegen... geh ma lieber nachsehen ob er noch lebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> mein hund liegt hier vorm fenster, direkt in der sonne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nicht das der en Sonnenstich bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stealth2000 (1. Juli 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Das ist schlimm.




m² ! und das wo mein venti sich verabschiedet hat. 
das wird ein tag ...
heute ist doch mittwoch und alle id's wollen verbraten werden ^^


----------



## Nikolis (1. Juli 2009)

hab grad nen super tipp bekommen:
im supermarkt gibbet so bei den tiefgefrorenen sachen gefrorene früchte in tüten zu kaufen. da is alles drin, pfirsich, mango, trauben, mandarinen, melonen... alles in kleinen stückchen.
kann man SUPER LUTSCHEN beim zocken. is ne coole erfrischung!


----------



## Bankrott (1. Juli 2009)

Ach es ist machbar .. aber noch nichma Hochsommer .. Letztes jahr bei 40° fast erstickt !! 
Da half nur eines ... kaltes Bier und gaaanz viele Kühlakkus^^


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> mein hund liegt hier vorm fenster, direkt in der sonne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lass ihn zwei Stunden da liegen und dem wächst ne Zunge mit 20cm Länge beim hächeln aus dem Hals, ist bei meinem immer so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> mein hund liegt hier vorm fenster, direkt in der sonne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mein hund genießt auch immer die sonne ^^^mit schwarzem fell auf steinplatten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shileen (1. Juli 2009)

Bankrott schrieb:


> Ach es ist machbar .. aber noch nichma Hochsommer .. Letztes jahr bei 40° fast erstickt !!
> Da half nur eines ... kaltes Bier und gaaanz viele Kühlakkus^^



BIER!!!!!


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Aua
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nix aua - der könnt sich ja auch in den schatten legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja, ist ein waschechter italiener - außerdem weiß, da is es nicht so schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (1. Juli 2009)

Fallenanqel schrieb:


> Ich sitz im Schatten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Keine Pilze in den Quests gefunden? Alternativ kannst du ja dann die Arena machen oder Wachdienst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (1. Juli 2009)

wohne auch am rhein - es soll auch hier heiß werden

habe die hütte verrammelt, alle rollos geschlossen und das gerät zur reduzierung der raumtemperatur angeworfen - es ist sehr gut auszuhalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (1. Juli 2009)

Sitz hier auf Arbeit und es ist sowas von gar nichts zu tun. Ich werde zwar von 2 Ventilatoren angepustet, nur bevor die Luft zu mir kommt ist sie schon wieder so warm dass ich damit mein Kaffee heizen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stealth2000 (1. Juli 2009)

Nikolis schrieb:


> hab grad nen super tipp bekommen:
> im supermarkt gibbet so bei den tiefgefrorenen sachen gefrorene früchte in tüten zu kaufen. da is alles drin, pfirsich, mango, trauben, mandarinen, melonen... alles in kleinen stückchen.
> kann man SUPER LUTSCHEN beim zocken. is ne coole erfrischung!



tolle idee ! ...
und wer holt die dinger ständig aus dem gefrierfac, ans einkaufen will ich garnicht denken ....


----------



## Bankrott (1. Juli 2009)

Mein Hund is da der Hammer ^^.
Der legt sich unter das Bett und Pennt bis der Tag rum is ^^


----------



## Teradas (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> nix aua - der könnt sich ja auch in den schatten legen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Doch aua 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Och Gott,ich könnte das nie,aber naja wie sind ja keine Hunde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die können das vielleicht.


----------



## Fallenanqel (1. Juli 2009)

achja die kann man sich ja antrinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

stealth2000 schrieb:


> m² ! und das wo mein venti sich verabschiedet hat.
> das wird ein tag ...
> heute ist doch mittwoch und alle id's wollen verbraten werden ^^


Richtige Wortwahl, die ID's verbrutzeln samt Spieler, Motherboard und Graka in der Sonne.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floyo123 (1. Juli 2009)

Dachzimmer ist eine üble Angelegenheit, unsere Wohung ist gebaut wie ein Betonscheisshaus, sprich es ist kalt. Bei meinem sehr guten Freund die Straße runter, wo wir meistens sind sieht das anders aus, es ist echt abartig, mein Beleid. Gerade Zeugnis bekommen 2,4 Durschnitt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Wünsche noch angenehme 10Minuten warten.


----------



## Teradas (1. Juli 2009)

10 Minuten noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (1. Juli 2009)

Ich wette um nen Bier das es länger dauert als 10 Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankrott (1. Juli 2009)

Oh Mein Gott und ich muss nachher noch mitm Hund raus ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das wird Fatal! ...
Naja .. offenes Hawaihemd .. kurze Hose .. Flip Flopps ^^ 
Ich komm mir vor wie im Urlaub ^^


----------



## stealth2000 (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Richtige Wortwahl, die ID's verbrutzeln samt Spieler, Motherboard und Graka in der Sonne.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gestern hat meine kiste nach 11/h richtige mukken gemacht, obwohl der vollgestopft mit lüftern ist.
abartig, und ich hab noch nichtmal viel gezockt.


----------



## Teradas (1. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Ich wette um nen Bier das es länger dauert als 10 Minuten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaubs auch langsam... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nikolis (1. Juli 2009)

t minus 9 minuten ;D


----------



## nussy15 (1. Juli 2009)

meinst du die server überhitzen wenn die starten ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiffat (1. Juli 2009)

scheiss auf zehn minuten einloggen ist angesagt^^

apropo hund: 

Meine kleine hunde dame ist 10 1/2 und hat angst vor fliegen xD 

das kommt im sommer sooooo genial^^


----------



## Teradas (1. Juli 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> meinst du die server überhitzen wenn die starten ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankrott (1. Juli 2009)

Boah!! hab ne idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich mach mir nen Caipi !!!


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

stealth2000 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> gestern hat meine kiste nach 11/h richtige mukken gemacht, obwohl der vollgestopft mit lüftern ist.
> abartig, und ich hab noch nichtmal viel gezockt.



nach 11 h? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

jaaa immerhin ein DJ nun bei Technobase.fm on Air der tag beginnt langsam^^


----------



## stealth2000 (1. Juli 2009)

Kiffat schrieb:


> scheiss auf zehn minuten einloggen ist angesagt^^
> 
> apropo hund:
> 
> ...




???? wirfst du ihn im sommer durch die luft ???


----------



## floyo123 (1. Juli 2009)

Lol wasn Hund, ja dauerlogin ...


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

stealth2000 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> gestern hat meine kiste nach 11/h richtige mukken gemacht, obwohl der vollgestopft mit lüftern ist.
> abartig, und ich hab noch nichtmal viel gezockt.


Mir ist gestern nach nichtmal 2 Stunden Zocken aber in 38°C Sonne der Bildschirm abgekratzt, der hat auf der Rückseite (richtung Fenster) förmlich geglüht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (1. Juli 2009)

Kiffat schrieb:


> scheiss auf zehn minuten einloggen ist angesagt^^
> 
> apropo hund:
> 
> ...




meiner springt den immer hinterher


----------



## Teradas (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> nach 11 h?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wirklich nach 11 h ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (1. Juli 2009)

Leang schrieb:


> jaaa immerhin ein dj nun bei Technobase.fm on Air der tag beginnt langsam^^




welcher denn? :>


----------



## stealth2000 (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> nach 11 h?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




aja ich sitz natürlich nicht 11 /h an der kiste, aber unterm tag fahr ich den nicht runter oder so ...


----------



## Fr34z0r (1. Juli 2009)

Mpf, um 11 Uhr steht mein Fahrlehrer vor der Tür...dann eine Stunde fahren, d.h. *innerlich zusammenbrech* ..ich kann erst um 12 spielen >.>


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

floyo123 schrieb:


> Lol wasn Hund, ja dauerlogin ...



warst du vor hitze am stuhl festgeklebt? oO


----------



## nussy15 (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Mir ist gestern nach nichtmal 2 Stunden Zocken aber in 38°C Sonne der Bildschirm abgekratzt, der hat auf der Rückseite (richtung Fenster) förmlich geglüht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich glaube ich sollte meine  bildschirme wo anders hinstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> welcher denn? :>



DJ Energizer....Energize Me ^^


----------



## Comp4ny (1. Juli 2009)

Ich wette das im laufe des Tages die *Sensations-Mitteilung* kommt auf die wir alle warten ^^
Ich sage nur 1. Hinweis : 20 + Pferd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Boar fast 30 Minuten Verzögerung und keine Server Online -.-


----------



## floyo123 (1. Juli 2009)

Was ihr für Probleme habt, ich danke Gott für eine Erdgeschoss Wohnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankrott (1. Juli 2009)

Ist das Auto wenigstens Klimatisiert ?


----------



## stealth2000 (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Mir ist gestern nach nichtmal 2 Stunden Zocken aber in 38°C Sonne der Bildschirm abgekratzt, der hat auf der Rückseite (richtung Fenster) förmlich geglüht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ups, auch nicht ganz ungefährlich !


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Ich will nicht zocken ich will schlaaaaaffff *schnarch* eeennn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

stealth2000 schrieb:


> ???? wirfst du ihn im sommer durch die luft ???



eumel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der hat angst vor fliegen nicht vor dem fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr34z0r (1. Juli 2009)

Bankrott schrieb:


> Ist das Auto wenigstens Klimatisiert ?



Naja, manuelle Fenster Klimaanlage ... und es ist Schwarz...wird ja mal was <.<


----------



## Bankrott (1. Juli 2009)

Hab meinen PC aufgemacht und an die Kühler Kühlakkus gelegt ^^ Klimaanlage Deluxe nenn ich das mal ^^


----------



## stealth2000 (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> eumel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*rofl* ich werf mich weg vor lachen !


----------



## Brandin (1. Juli 2009)

Leang schrieb:


> DJ Energizer....Energize Me ^^



Hm ist akzeptabel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt fehlt nur noch Feierabend, danach ne Pizza, ein Sixpack und dazu eine hübsche Dame die das alles mitbringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Comp4ny (1. Juli 2009)

Die Blizzard Foren sind auch schon wieder stark Überlastet...
*Wetten die Sensation kommt heute =D*


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Ich will nicht zocken ich will schlaaaaaffff *schnarch* eeennn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*kopfkissen rüberlang*


----------



## Bankrott (1. Juli 2009)

Aua mein Beileid ...

Edit : Juhuuuu !!!1111 Bei mir fängts an zu Gewittern !!


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Hm ist akzeptabel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



von was träumst du nachts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Hm ist akzeptabel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich könnt mich grün und blau prügeln wegen naxx raid gestern DJ Paranoia verpasst >.<


----------



## nussy15 (1. Juli 2009)

ich verkürze grad die wartezeit mit ein bischen scrubs gucken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stealth2000 (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> *kopfkissen rüberlang*




btw ... grüße aus Ofr. ! ^^


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> von was träumst du nachts?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




die frage geht zwar nicht an mich aber....DAS willst du nicht wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (1. Juli 2009)

die haben noch 1ne minute das mein server on ist sonst verklage ich blizzard! =P


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Leang schrieb:


> DJ Energizer....Energize Me ^^




AAAAAHHHHH und ich sitz in der firma...


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

stealth2000 schrieb:


> ups, auch nicht ganz ungefährlich !


Ich mach ja vormittags immer den Rolladen runter, kommt meine bei dem Wetter geistig leicht Kranke, Freundinn ins Haus und reißt erstmal sämtliche Fenster auf, da dreh ich am Rad.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich versuch es Extra kühl zu halten und sie macht binnen 10min alles kaputt. Können auch nur Frauen sowas, mit der Begründung: "Musst mal frische Luft (37°C) reinlassen sonst erstickst hier drin ja"

Me: Ich will es aber kalt haben, kann die wärme nicht ausstehn
She: Ja da kommt doch ein laues Lüftchen (immernoch 37°C wtf?) rein.

Da fällt mir dann grundsätzlich nur ein Zitat zu ein
Dr. Cox: "Weibliche Logik ist fehlerlos!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> AAAAAHHHHH und ich sitz in der firma...





wenn sich nichts ändert ist er heut nochmal von 20-22 uhr on Air^^


----------



## Mjuu (1. Juli 2009)

wo bleibt eredar >.<


----------



## Zeicon (1. Juli 2009)

paar server sind online aber meiner nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Ich will nicht zocken ich will schlaaaaaffff *schnarch* eeennn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tu das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankrott (1. Juli 2009)

Ey wenn heute der Patch Online geht verklage ich miene Lehranstalt wegen Seelischer Grausamkeit ...
Die könn mir doch nich am Patching day Freigeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

stealth2000 schrieb:


> btw ... grüße aus Ofr. ! ^^



danköööö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jup "freistattbayern" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

achja, mein server ist wieder on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*winkääääää* - muss um 1:30 zur arbeit und will schnell noch bissl daylies machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (1. Juli 2009)

meine charakter sind weg ...*verzweifelt guckend*


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Leang schrieb:


> ich könnt mich grün und blau prügeln wegen naxx raid gestern DJ Paranoia verpasst >.<




hab ihn auch verpasst, weil ich mit kollegen auf der donauinsel gelegen bin mit nen tray bier =)


----------



## Brandin (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> von was träumst du nachts?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ach das magst du gar nicht wissen.

Aber: Wenigstens waren es vorher realisierbare Ziele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Leang: Jo das ist echt doof. Hab auch schon oft wegen Ulduar die Sendungen verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (1. Juli 2009)

Wo ist Der abyssische Rat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Editann kann ich ja davor nochmal auf Klo gehen xD


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

ist der mithrilorden schon on? grad zu faul zum guggn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (1. Juli 2009)

So 11:02 und kein Frostmourn on? ich glaub es hackt! Anzeige geht raus genug ist genug ich lass mir nicht mein leben zerstören!!!! XD


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. Juli 2009)

Doncalzone schrieb:


> Ich liebe den Sommer. Fenster ist sperrweit auf...


Ich mag den Sommer auch. Dennoch: Fenster zu, Jalousien runter. Die Sonne hat sich förmlich festgebissen auf dieser Seite des fast 300 Jahre alten Hauses. Ich habe mir letztens im Büro(!!) einen Sonnenbrand geholt. Sonne brutzelte ganzen Vormittag auf dem linken Arm rum, paar Tage später sah ich da aus wie nen Zombie. Blasen, abgeschälte Haut.

Naja, kommt wenigstens keiner auf die Idee, ich wäre nen Kellerkind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (1. Juli 2009)

Leang schrieb:


> ist der mithrilorden schon on? grad zu faul zum guggn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nope ist er nicht^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Wo ist Der abyssische Rat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



in frankfurt, am server von blizzard


----------



## floyo123 (1. Juli 2009)

Terrodar noch off....


----------



## OH_Toni (1. Juli 2009)

Bankrott schrieb:


> Hab meinen PC aufgemacht und an die Kühler Kühlakkus gelegt ^^ Klimaanlage Deluxe nenn ich das mal ^^



Du weißt schon dass an den Kühlakkus Wasser kondensiert weil die seeeeeeeehr kalt sind und das Wasser vll an deinen PC seine Freude haben wird ? ^^


----------



## nussy15 (1. Juli 2009)

mein char ist wieder da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> nope ist er nicht^^




najut dann wart ich halt noch <.<


----------



## Ordos123 (1. Juli 2009)

Mein Server is auch noch nich online -.- 
Naja mit Hardcore lässt sich aushalten da bekommt man Ferien und kann nich zoggn .


----------



## Zeicon (1. Juli 2009)

yeah mein server ist on ;P


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

*hach, ich sitz mit 23° im büro und schreibe das gerade - hach is das schööön =))*


----------



## stealth2000 (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Ich mach ja vormittags immer den Rolladen runter, kommt meine bei dem Wetter geistig leicht Kranke, Freundinn ins Haus und reißt erstmal sämtliche Fenster auf, da dreh ich am Rad.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






same to !
 - ohen worte -


----------



## floyo123 (1. Juli 2009)

OH_Toni schrieb:


> Du weißt schon dass an den Kühlakkus Wasser kondensiert weil die seeeeeeeehr kalt sind und das Wasser vll an deinen PC seine Freude haben wird ? ^^



Wollt ich eben auch schreiben, aber ich hoffe er war intelligent genug das Ding in Plastik zu wickeln und dann nen küchentuch drum


----------



## Seydo (1. Juli 2009)

meiner auch ;D und tschüss


----------



## Natsumee (1. Juli 2009)

floyo123 schrieb:


> Terrodar noch off....



ist immer so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Franzosen sind net die schnellsten^^


----------



## Teradas (1. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> in frankfurt, am server von blizzard


Dann gehe ich da mal suchen,danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit.Tschüss Leute,ist wieder on :-)^^


----------



## stealth2000 (1. Juli 2009)

ahhhh meine server sind on
ciaoi ... bis mittwoch ^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Dann gehe ich da mal suchen,danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



3. Server, 6. Rack, 4. Raid 0 Verbindung auf der Rechten Seite ^^


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

so ich bin dann auch weg mithrilorden ist on^^


man sieht/liest sich bestimmt wieder, nächste woche frühschicht (vorrausgesetzt ich bin wieder gesund ^^)


----------



## Mjuu (1. Juli 2009)

iwie läuft der ladebildschirm durch, bleibt dann aber am ende stehen...hab nur ich das problem?


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Hm ist akzeptabel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dyralie macht das doch liebend gerne für uns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Dyralie schrieb:


> *kopfkissen rüberlang*


Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist Proudmoore schon online, bin zu faul zum starten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (1. Juli 2009)

Bis dann leutz muss langsam mal anfangen zu arbeiten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
xx-elf


----------



## Leang (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Dyralie macht das doch liebend gerne für uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo ist on viel spass da^^


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Dyralie macht das doch liebend gerne für uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jup, dann hab ich auch gleich abendessen *zähnefletsch* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Leang schrieb:


> jo ist on viel spass da^^


Jut, dann schönen Mittwoch oder Woche euch noch, bis nächstes mal, brauch bisschen Ablenkung, vielleicht schlaf ich ja beim Leveln vorm Rechner ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> jup, dann hab ich auch gleich abendessen *zähnefletsch*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Werwölfe sind los!


----------



## TheEwanie (1. Juli 2009)

Is Aldor on?


----------



## Brandin (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> jup, dann hab ich auch gleich abendessen *zähnefletsch*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber vom Bier kriegst du nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoranis (1. Juli 2009)

Jeden Mittwoch das gleiche / selbe - 52 Wochen im Jahr - man(n) was sind mansche Bescheuert - sry das mußte mal raus....................


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Thoranis schrieb:


> Jeden Mittwoch das gleiche / selbe - 52 Wochen im Jahr - man(n) was sind mansche Bescheuert - sry das mußte mal raus....................



was man sagt ist man selber *didididiid*


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Thoranis schrieb:


> Jeden Mittwoch das gleiche / selbe - 52 Wochen im Jahr - man(n) was sind mansche Bescheuert - sry das mußte mal raus....................



kannste mal näher erklären wie du das meinst? oO


----------



## stealth2000 (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> kannste mal näher erklären wie du das meinst? oO




ach lass, wills garnicht wissen. kommt eh nur dünschiss rum !


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

stealth2000 schrieb:


> ach lass, wills garnicht wissen. kommt eh nur dünschiss rum !



jup - glaub ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> jup - glaub ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign

NATSUUUUUMI WO BIST DUUUUUUI?


----------



## Silmarilli (1. Juli 2009)

vor allem weil eigentlich nur alle 2 wochen wartungsarbeiten sind und die woche drauf nur n Neustart ... außer in den Wochen nach nem großen patch wo immer mehr zu fixen is.

aber es freut mich zu hören das es echt so dumme leute gibt die 52 Wochen im Jahr jeden Mittwoch hier reinschauen nur um dann nach mindestens einem Jahr draufzukommen das hier nur müll geschrieben wird um sich zu unterhalten und etwas spass zu haben.


----------



## Brandin (1. Juli 2009)

stealth2000 schrieb:


> ach lass, wills garnicht wissen. kommt eh nur dünschiss rum !



seh ich genauso

Hm die Server sind ja teilweise wieder on. Soviel zu meiner Wette 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasching (1. Juli 2009)

naja mein wow tut eh nicht ^^ gestern repariert und nicht zuende gepatcht. bin gerade dabei und : Ich würde gerne das schöne wetter genießen aber wenn ich weg gehe hängt sich mein pc wieder auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

edith : Kann mir einer helfen mein errorproblem zu bekämpfen ? und zwar liegt es am sound. immer wenn ich repariere dann lädt der massen an audio-dateien runter. was kann man da machen ?


----------



## Heydu (1. Juli 2009)

ihr seid alle doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



morge natsu

na du freak? was machsch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (1. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> ihr seid alle doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und das ist auch gut so. Wie soll man sonst einen Kriegertwink spielen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. Juli 2009)

Thoranis schrieb:
			
		

> jeden Mittwoch das selbe scheiß gelabber und geschreibse :-((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((





			
				Thoranis schrieb:
			
		

> Jeden Mittwoch das gleiche / selbe - 52 Wochen im Jahr - man(n) was sind mansche Bescheuert - sry das mußte mal raus....................


Zwei Beiträge - zwei Flames. Falls nen Mod mitliest, könnte der mal die rote Karte ziehen.
Ich mag den Mittwochsfred nämlich, da er zu 99% ohne Geflame auskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (1. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Und das ist auch gut so. Wie soll man sonst einen Kriegertwink spielen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



intell buff ftw xD

es gab tatsächlich mage in bc und wotlk, die mir EINZELL intellbuff gaben, bevor wir mit der hero ini loslegten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Zwei Beiträge - zwei Flames. Falls nen Mod mitliest, könnte der mal die rote Karte ziehen.
> Ich mag den Mittwochsfred nämlich, da er zu 99% ohne Geflame auskommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign


----------



## Brandin (1. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> intell buff ftw xD
> 
> es gab tatsächlich mage in bc und wotlk, die mir EINZELL intellbuff gaben, bevor wir mit der hero ini loslegten
> 
> ...



Ja das kenne ich
Bzw erinnert mich das an dieses Dark Legacy Comic XD

http://www.darklegacycomics.com/169.html

Edit sagt: Wb Dyralie ^^


----------



## Dyralie (1. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Edit sagt: Wb Dyralie ^^



dankö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann euch doch nicht ganz verlassen - zumindest jetzt noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (1. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> dankö
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber wir haben den Thread bald nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Ja das kenne ich
> Bzw erinnert mich das an dieses Dark Legacy Comic XD
> 
> http://www.darklegacycomics.com/169.html
> ...




i'loled ^^


----------



## Heydu (1. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Ja das kenne ich
> Bzw erinnert mich das an dieses Dark Legacy Comic XD
> 
> http://www.darklegacycomics.com/169.html
> ...




xD hahaha *kapput lach*
ey nein, das war zuviel des guten für heute 

nobody like donald xD


----------



## Heydu (1. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Aber wir haben den Thread bald nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wieso das?

ich meine, die server werden ja weiterhin aufgewartet und so

und buffed commy ist soo lieb und so, sie würden das niemals zu machen. dafür sind sie einfach zu nett und freundlich und hilfsbreit. einfach all das gute... *riecht förmlich nach schleim in der luft*


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> xD hahaha *kapput lach*
> ey nein, das war zuviel des guten für heute
> 
> nobody like donald xD



hey du, ja du ganz genau du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



deine sig is einfach nur hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Brandin (1. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> wieso das?


*umschaut* Die Server sind ja bald nicht mehr down

Hm... ich habs. Wir benutzen alle unseren Ruf bei den Wächtern der Sande und den Hütern der Zeit und manipulieren die Zeit damit der Thread immer offen bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (1. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> hey du, ja du ganz genau du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
danke


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



am besten ist das: LAUFT LAUFT LAUFT =)


----------



## Heydu (1. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> am besten ist das: LAUFT LAUFT LAUFT =)



der blödmann hat einfach so den boss gepullt xD
dann noch fragen, was man machen sollte, wenn boss gepullt wird rofl


----------



## Brandin (1. Juli 2009)

Hat jemand einen Moonkin als Char? Hab irgendwie Hunger auf Chickenwings ^^


----------



## Heydu (1. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Moonkin als Char? Hab irgendwie Hunger auf Chickenwings ^^



ich wollte mal meinen dudu drauf skillen
aber bringt das echt was?


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Moonkin als Char? Hab irgendwie Hunger auf Chickenwings ^^



glaub mir, schmecken nicht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ql1m@X (1. Juli 2009)

dumme frage aber kommt heute der neue patch 3.2 ? 
und voralllem wie groß ist die datei ? o0 

pls nicht flamen ,konnte 1 woche kein inet benutzen


----------



## Brandin (1. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> ich wollte mal meinen dudu drauf skillen
> aber bringt das echt was?



Von den Skills her? Denke schon jeder liebt die Critaura.

Vom Kochen her? Na klar ein paar Gewürze dazu und es schmeckt 1a. Wer Grubenratte isst kann auch das essen xD


----------



## renschi81 (1. Juli 2009)

Ql1m@X schrieb:


> dumme frage aber kommt heute der neue patch 3.2 ?
> und voralllem wie groß ist die datei ? o0
> 
> pls nicht flamen ,konnte 1 woche kein inet benutzen



Ne kommt er ned. Mit 3.2 beginnt ja die Arena-Season 7 und die Ulduar-Erfolgs-Drachen kommen raus, also wir 3.2 etwa 3-4 Wochen vorher angekündigt.

Von der Grösse würde ich sagen sehr gross. Genau weiss man das erst wenn er live geht


----------



## Keksemacher (1. Juli 2009)

Datei müsste ungefähr 1,5-2gb groß sein.Würde ich zumindest tippen.


----------



## Heydu (1. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Von den Skills her? Denke schon jeder liebt die Critaura.



das ist wahr
besonders wenn ich mit mage oder priesterin in derens gruppe bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Brandin schrieb:


> Vom Kochen her? Na klar ein paar Gewürze dazu und es schmeckt 1a. Wer Grubenratte isst kann auch das essen xD



iiiieeeeeeuuu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phenyl19 (1. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> ich wollte mal meinen dudu drauf skillen
> aber bringt das echt was?



Ja, also ich komm damit gut klar ob alleine oder in der Gruppe. Aber am besten ist du probierst es selber aus.


----------



## Brandin (1. Juli 2009)

Soso schon wieder alle am zocken?

Na gut dann halte ich hier die Stellung ^^

Pah: Edit sagt WB xD


----------



## Phenyl19 (1. Juli 2009)

Ne bin arbeiten, hab aber grad Pause =)


----------



## Brandin (1. Juli 2009)

Phenyl19 schrieb:


> Ne bin arbeiten, hab aber grad Pause =)




Arbeite auch aber bin seit heute früh surfen. Mir können sie eh nix mehr anhaben ;D


----------



## Phenyl19 (1. Juli 2009)

Hehe bin auch heut mehr hier als sonst wo, bei uns is so gut wie nichts los


----------



## Brandin (1. Juli 2009)

mehr als 150 ungelesene Emails... aber egal

Bin ja eh nicht mehr lange hier ^_^


----------



## Phenyl19 (1. Juli 2009)

Hab noch 2 Jahre Ausbildung vor mir, naja bis nächste Woche. Ich hol mir jetzt nen Kaffee und nen Stück Kuchen.


----------



## Brandin (1. Juli 2009)

Kaffee und Kuchen? Und ich muss mich hier mit gewürztem Moonkin rumschlagen :>


----------



## Resch (1. Juli 2009)

Bei uns in der Abteilung gibts auch nix zu tun, bin ganzn Tag schon am surfen und langweilen^^


----------



## Eruator (1. Juli 2009)

muhaaaa....mein 40er schamie ist jetzt ein VK


----------



## Natsumee (1. Juli 2009)

Eruator schrieb:


> muhaaaa....mein 40er schamie ist jetzt ein VK



Verkäufer?


----------



## Eruator (1. Juli 2009)

verstärker^^


----------



## Eruator (1. Juli 2009)

ne klar...der ist jetzt zum verkäufer geworden...
ich stelle mich in OG vors ah und schreie...."billige äpfel" "leckeres Gemüse noch ginstiger als im AH"


----------



## Brandin (1. Juli 2009)

Na gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verstärker ist relativ easy zum leveln ^^


----------



## Eruator (1. Juli 2009)

ja bis 40 war ich ele...weil ich warten wollte bis ich beidhändikeit skillen konnte^^


----------



## Eruator (1. Juli 2009)

ich gehe nun in die Stadt...bis denne
und viel spaß noch an diesem heiß schülen sommertag^^
Grüße Eruator


----------



## Kzell (8. Juli 2009)

Ich mach mal den Anfang.. Server down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apo1337 (8. Juli 2009)

Kzell schrieb:


> Ich mach mal den Anfang.. Server down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DITOOOOOOOOOOO

QQ 

wann sind sie wieder oben? um 1pm oder? :X


----------



## Rapture! (8. Juli 2009)

DON'T 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djpadi (8. Juli 2009)

ich hab gehört, heut kommt ein neuer patch?!


----------



## Marccram (8. Juli 2009)

wie natürlich sofort alle hier sind xD
Morgen die Damen^^


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (8. Juli 2009)

gnuz
ich hoffe 3.2 kommt noch nich, haben ulduar noch nich clear^^


----------



## Nargazz (8. Juli 2009)

Woooot - verdammt gerade ausm Spiel geflogen, was nur los jeden Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann bleibt wohl nix anderes als schlafen gehen , menno

Gn8


----------



## Kzell (8. Juli 2009)

Ich geh auch erstmal pennen^^ gn8 und bis morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: bis nachher^^


----------



## nascalos (8. Juli 2009)

Grad aufgestanden -.- und nu


----------



## busaku (8. Juli 2009)

Der Patch kommt zu 0.00% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die neue Ini wurde ja noch garnet gecleared 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem müssten die Amis schon den Patch live haben.. das wäre durchgedrungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw
Morgen miteinander!


----------



## Highlike (8. Juli 2009)

Hmmm...WoW server sind nun seit 20 min. off....und die Rl Server seit dem 11 Februar 2005 xDD


----------



## kackbuhn (8. Juli 2009)

Highlike schrieb:


> und die Rl Server seit dem 11 Februar 2005 xDD



Made my day! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jaa..  schlafen wäre vllt mal angebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaldarie (8. Juli 2009)

Hallöle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sö, nachdem ich mitten im raid aufgrund meines Liebling Routers oder was auch immer (ich liebe diese rote Inetlampe..*hust* Ironie^^) mal wieder gekickt worden bin, ich mir dann ein Buch zum lesen genommen habe, nach 40 Seiten keine genauen Buchstaben mehr lesn konnte..jaja das Prickelwasser..hihi (an alle die in diesem Moment was zu schimpfen finden möchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ----Ja ich trinke Sekt ihr Bier oder auch nix, mir egal ich trink Prickelwasser^^)habe ich mich einem Hörbuch gewidmet...ähm..HILFEEEE, ich hör immer noch zu, aber werd net müd, bin keine Spätaufsteherin, nein! Lass mich eben immernoch bedudeln ja! Aber am liebsten hätte ich eigenzlich nur jemnden zum quatschen.....^^muhihihihihihihi (für alle immer negativ SEHER ..lol ich les halt manchmal Foren und wollte nie was reinmeiseln aufgrund sehr bedenkenswerter Beiträge) UND LEUTE---- habt ihr ni was totaaal lustiges, interessantes, spektakuläres,maaaaaa...los schreibt wat xD


----------



## Zaldarie (8. Juli 2009)

Oder aber: ne gute Möglichkeit um mich loszuwerden,,schreibt einfach totaaaaaaalen " müll! " und ich hau von alleine ab, also: entweder, made my night oder make me tired...iwas....lööös^^


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juli 2009)

Zaldarie schrieb:


> Oder aber: ne gute Möglichkeit um mich loszuwerden,,schreibt einfach totaaaaaaalen " müll! " und ich hau von alleine ab, also: entweder, made my night oder make me tired...iwas....lööös^^


Müll Müll Müll Müll ... Müüüüüüüüll ... Müüllüllüll !!!! *sing* 

Nabend z'sammen an alle Nachtschwärmer, der Vampiryeti ist da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juli 2009)

Zaldarie schrieb:


> Oder aber: ne gute Möglichkeit um mich loszuwerden,,schreibt einfach totaaaaaaalen " müll! " und ich hau von alleine ab, also: entweder, made my night oder make me tired...iwas....lööös^^


Müll Müll Müll Müll ... Müüüüüüüüll ... Müüllüllüll !!!! *sing* 

Nabend z'sammen an alle Nachtschwärmer, der Vampiryeti ist da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Sorry für den Doppelpost, irgendwas hat grade mucken gemacht. Weiß jemand was eine "Floodkontrolle" ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaldarie (8. Juli 2009)

Keeeene Ahnung, aber hallelujah, da is noch wer^^..So errette mich vom Hörspiel..löl


----------



## Kasska (8. Juli 2009)

Huhu Zaldarieeeeee =D
na alles fit ?^^


----------



## Zaldarie (8. Juli 2009)

na nu auf jeden fall na sie, alles klar? Warum schwirrst du denn noch durch die Nacht? Och kasska^^...wie vermiss ich unsere Begegnungen


----------



## Kasska (8. Juli 2009)

kannst ja horde anfangen ;P^^


----------



## Zaldarie (8. Juli 2009)

Hehe..aber nich ohne meine Tochter..ach nee, das war was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...aber so ohne meine Homies isse doof^^ Und hörn se mal, warum biste eigentlich weg?----Ey ich kann voll gut zuhören und so xD


----------



## Zaldarie (8. Juli 2009)

WTF....wie bekomm ich mein Profilbild ausm Forum...argh, schrei, wegrenn...ich hab doch da kenn plan, das muss doch iwie zweispurig gehn oder irre ich mich?^^


----------



## Kasska (8. Juli 2009)

Das warum kommt etwas spät oder ? xD 
Naja habe mit Angel angefangen mit horde und dann halt Etijas unso drüben auch noch getroffen und iwie hats da mehr fun gemacht ;P^^
Vill lags auch nur an den Chars aber ich bleibe da das steht fest =p^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutschwert (8. Juli 2009)

Oh verdammt ... Sind die Server jedesmal schon so früh down ? Hab gehört die Server kommen erst gegen 13:00 uhr wieder on


----------



## Kasska (8. Juli 2009)

Eigentlich ja ka was du wieder gemacht hast =P^^


----------



## Zaldarie (8. Juli 2009)

Ja menno, wann bekomm ich dich denn ma so an die leitung? Nie, also!^^ Abba Yomi und mizukuchenbacker, müssten mir ja übern weg laufen..argl..das verwirrt mich leicht, spielste die nun immer?Und auch bei uns und so?


----------



## Zaldarie (8. Juli 2009)

boah...anstatt deines schon wieder zu wechseln, sag mir lieber wie dqs geht ..ma du Dödeli^^


----------



## Kasska (8. Juli 2009)

tjo dacht mir ma so neues pic is ma fällig =P^^


----------



## Kasska (8. Juli 2009)

Unter den Einstellungen im Hauptfenster von Buffed oben wo dein Profil angezeigt wird.
Du Nase =P^^


----------



## soul6 (8. Juli 2009)

Auf alle Fälle wiedermal einen 
"schönen guten Mittwochmorgen" liebe community  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So, mal "1st Kaffee of the day" machen und später dann das Brötchen dazu.

lg
randy





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasska (8. Juli 2009)

Ist es echt so schwer nen neues Bild rein zu machen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasska (8. Juli 2009)

Mhm keine Frühaufsteher da ?

*Echo* Haaalllllllloooooo is hier jemand ? *Echo*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apo1337 (8. Juli 2009)

Frühaufsteher? Eher nicht schlafen könnende -.- Kopfschmerzen, 2std im 25er Uldu mit Randoms rumgewiped [LoL!] nur Levi geschafft hmm...

Gogo pls 3.2 :x

Ibubeta 600 wirkt nicht.... oh man um 10 bin ich erstma platt und penn bis 3 das weiß ich jetzt schon aber was soll man machen

scheiß wetter hier

was schreib ich eigentlich fürn mist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LP - Given Up lalala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geiles lied MTV ftw!


----------



## ChrisM1988 (8. Juli 2009)

nee keiner da alle weg ich übrigends auch^^


----------



## Kasska (8. Juli 2009)

3.2 kommt nich ^^

Blueposts


----------



## Apo1337 (8. Juli 2009)

Yo was ne öde kaqqe :X

was kann man um die uhrzeit machen? [außer Schlafen!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]

TV lw, onlinegames lw(oder?xD) vllt lad ich mir mal trackmania 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutschwert (8. Juli 2009)

wann kommt denn der server wieder online ? 10 uhr ? 11 uhr ?


----------



## Kasska (8. Juli 2009)

Schlafen geht ma garnich bis 11 Uhr abends gepennt naja ausversehen unso^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasska (8. Juli 2009)

Aua das tut jetzt sicher weh >> bis 13 Uhr <<  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasska (8. Juli 2009)

Blöder Zweifachpost-.-^^


----------



## GaBBakulose (8. Juli 2009)

Moj  @ll 

*Kaffee und Kekse in die runde stell*

wird heute schon ein teil vom neuen patch aufgespielt oder warum sind die server bis 13 uhr down?^^

mfg


----------



## Seeotter (8. Juli 2009)

GaBBakulose schrieb:


> Moj  @ll
> 
> *Kaffee und Kekse in die runde stell*
> 
> ...



bis 13 uhr??? wieso?

kaffee schlurf


----------



## Razeagul (8. Juli 2009)

Vor einem Jahr oder so haben die Wartungsarbeiten am Server immer bis 13 Uhr gedauert ^^.


----------



## Tendo (8. Juli 2009)

Also mein Downloadbalken macht mal gar nix, also wird es auch keinen Patch heute geben. Wäre ja auch noch viel zu früh.
Trotzdem wundert mich das mit den 13.00Uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich denke mal, dass Blizz weiter an der Stabilität der Server, vor allem in Dalaran mit dem Lags arbeitet und deswegen die Server so lange down sind. Ist zu hoffen, dass das Ergebnis den Aufwand rechtfertigt^^


----------



## Axthammer (8. Juli 2009)

Seeotter schrieb:


> bis 13 uhr??? wieso?
> 
> kaffee schlurf




Ich schätze mal Patch 3.1.4 wird aufgespielt.

Und hab grade erst mein Privat auf 3.1.3 gebracht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (8. Juli 2009)

Axthammer schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal Patch 3.1.4 wird aufgespielt.
> 
> Und hab grade erst mein Privat auf 3.1.3 gebracht
> 
> ...



da schätzt du falsch, es wird heute kein patch kommen, die wartungsarbeiten sind normal, vor bc gabs die auch in dem umfang !

edit: habt ihr alle kein reales leben oder warum müsst ihr hier schreiben warum die sever solange down sind? ich muss arbeiten bis 13 uhr mir passt das ganz gut


----------



## Seeotter (8. Juli 2009)

vielleicht entlaggen sie dalaran und installieren zusätzliche Server damit die Wartezeiten reduziert werden...

naja brötchen essen und mal ROM versuchen....


----------



## Razeagul (8. Juli 2009)

Razeagul schrieb:


> Vor einem Jahr oder so haben die Wartungsarbeiten am Server immer bis 13 Uhr gedauert ^^.


Sorry meinte bis 11 Uhr ^^


----------



## Arthashand (8. Juli 2009)

mich interesieren server downs nich nimmt diese zeit zum schlafen oder zu z.b. warcraft 3 zocken....    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axthammer (8. Juli 2009)

Arthashand schrieb:


> mich interesieren server downs nich nimmt diese zeit zum schlafen oder zu z.b. warcraft 3 zocken....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zocke auf meinem Privat, endlich mal GM sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathrow88 (8. Juli 2009)

Beitrag #38375
Hammer^^


----------



## Kasska (8. Juli 2009)

haben ja auch noch nen paar fehler zu beseitigen was sie jetzt jeden mittwoch "verstärkt" machen^^
zumindest meinte blizz das iwo mal^^


----------



## Seeotter (8. Juli 2009)

warcraft 3 wäre auch eine alternative.

hat jemand schon bloodbowl gespielt?


----------



## Kasska (8. Juli 2009)

@ axt... gm is nich gleich gm wenn dir der server gehört viel spaß kann man vieles mit machen ^^

(damit meine ich gm´s haben nicht alle die gleichen rechte kannst dich eher als admin bezeichnen wenn er dir gehört)^^


----------



## Axthammer (8. Juli 2009)

Kasska schrieb:


> @ axt... gm is nich gleich gm wenn dir der server gehört viel spaß kann man vieles mit machen ^^
> 
> (damit meine ich gm´s haben nicht alle die gleichen rechte kannst dich eher als admin bezeichnen wenn er dir gehört)^^



Ja haste recht^^ Aber weißt was ich meine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

Tazmal schrieb:


> da schätzt du falsch, es wird heute kein patch kommen, die wartungsarbeiten sind normal, vor bc gabs die auch in dem umfang !
> 
> edit: habt ihr alle kein reales leben oder warum müsst ihr hier schreiben warum die sever solange down sind? ich muss arbeiten bis 13 uhr mir passt das ganz gut



es sin ferien un der groß teil der arbeitenden wird urlaub haben wie ich ^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Juli 2009)

und natürlich die schüler die gleich alle ferien haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (8. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Noch etwas verschlafen in die Runde schau,Kaffee pot zum Munde geführt einen kräftigen schluck genommen,heftig gesicht entgleist verdamt wieder milch und zucker vergessen. Der Tag fängt ja wieder gut an   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mh also wieder Mittwoch und server down dann bleibt ja nur eins Arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.s: und einen Ganz lieben Guten Morgen an die Pingu Fraktion! Extra Teller mit viel Kuchen in die Mitte stell


----------



## Dabow (8. Juli 2009)

der Fred ist 1920 Seiten lang ... ohje 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



welch eine verschwendung von Webspace


----------



## X-Zero (8. Juli 2009)

Moin allerseits*gähn*


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> der Fred ist 1920 Seiten lang ... ohje
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




les dir die 1920 seiten durch, und du wirst merken, das dies keine verschwendung ist!!


aja, judden morgen an alle!

hmmm, ich zieh mir gerade ein gratiniertes cabiatta in die figur =)

mfg


----------



## Natsumee (8. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> hmm, ich zieh mir gerade ein gratiniertes cabiatta in die figur =)
> 
> mfg



guten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und morgen^^


----------



## Shaeln (8. Juli 2009)

Dann sag ich zum allerersten Mal auch Guten Morgen in einem der wohl längsten Threads die es je gab...könnte ja mal jemand ausdrucken und bei Buch Habel veröffentlichen...also für 5€ oder so würde ich es mir als Belustigungs Lektüre auf jeden fall zulegen....

PS: Kann mich gerade nicht einloggen...mach ich was falsch oder sind die Server down ?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> guten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



danke =))


----------



## gallatin8 (8. Juli 2009)

Morgen allerseits!


----------



## X-Zero (8. Juli 2009)

Shaeln schrieb:


> Dann sag ich zum allerersten Mal auch Guten Morgen in einem der wohl längsten Threads die es je gab...könnte ja mal jemand ausdrucken und bei Buch Habel veröffentlichen...also für 5€ oder so würde ich es mir als Belustigungs Lektüre auf jeden fall zulegen....



Damit könntest du reich werden, vielleicht...ähh wohl eher nicht,....aber ich find die Idee trotzdem lustig


----------



## Pusillin (8. Juli 2009)

Das ist da erste mal das ich davon betroffen bin, und grade jetzt
dauern die wartezeiten bis 13.00 Uhr, -.-


----------



## Pyrowonder (8. Juli 2009)

/push



http://gaga2010.Wegen-massiver-Spammerei-gefiltert


----------



## Silmarilli (8. Juli 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> der Fred ist 1920 Seiten lang ... ohje
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Rechne die gaaaaaanzen Signaturen und die ganzen Avatare weg ... dann sind das nur n paar MB :-)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

irgendwie is immer noch schei... wetter und ich hock auf arbeit.

Was läuft bei mir eigentlich falsch wenn ich mich bei Shakes und Fidget nicht einloggen kann? Also Anmelde Fenster ausgefüllt und wenn ich auf Einloggen geh tut sich nix ... nada ... nich mal ne fehlermeldung ...

*kopf detoniert wieder auf Schreibtischplatte .... schnarch schnarch* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Das ist da erste mal das ich davon betroffen bin, und grade jetzt
> dauern die wartezeiten bis 13.00 Uhr, -.-



*fingeraufdichzeig* HA-HA


----------



## X-Zero (8. Juli 2009)

So ich wünsche noch eine schöne Wartezeit, ich muss meinen Körper jetzt davon überzeugen, dass wir beide in die Uni wollen bzw. müssen

So far


----------



## Shaeln (8. Juli 2009)

Hab total vergessen zu schreiben was ich gerade esse und trinke....(sry bin in diesem Thread neu)

Also...Weißbrot + irgendeine NoName Schokomilchcreme, die aber besser schmeckt als sie ausschaut + die obligatorische Tasse Kaffee die ich morgens immer mit Milch + Zucker nehme was sich im Laufe des Tages dann ändert in Kaffee + Milch...und gegen Nachmittag / früher Abend in Kaffee schwarz (ohne Milch mit ohne Zucker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Hangatyr (8. Juli 2009)

Bis 13Uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  was los im Hause Blizzard? Putzen die Praktikanten die Bit´s & Bytes im Sommerloch. 10h Wartung gabs ewig nicht (außer zu Patches). 

Gut das ich die Kaffeevorräte gestern aufgefüllt habe.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Hangatyr schrieb:


> Bis 13Uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wenn ich mittwoch frei habe und ich bemerke das die wartungszeiten auf z.b. 13 uhr gelegt werden - schau ich mir entweder einen film an (stream natürlich) oder ich nochmal pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PHazonphi (8. Juli 2009)

will auch Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*wiederandiearbeitmach*


----------



## jay390 (8. Juli 2009)

Naja mir ist es ja eh egal, sitz noch bis 17 Uhr auf Arbeit, von dem her kanns auch bis 4 gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ne spass. Soll ja auch noch Leute geben, die Ferien haben, jedenfalls hab ich das mal gerüchteweise gehört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jibrilak (8. Juli 2009)

ah da ist man mal ausnahmsweise zu hause und dann ist ausgerechnet mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
na ja was solls dann helf ich euch halt nen bisl beim fred aufblähen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

huhu und guten morgen an alle besonders an natsu und niko *winkä*


----------



## Demyriella (8. Juli 2009)

Sodele, auch heute wieder wird sich mein Chef freuen das ich früher da bin ;-)
Ich wünsch euch nen schönen Tag und bis nächste Woche dann *gg*

Winksssss
Eure My


----------



## Kasska (8. Juli 2009)

LwL leute mehr schreiben gogogogo^^


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

*megaphone nimmt und damit rumbrüllt*
GUTEN MORGÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHHNNN
HABT IHR GUT GESCHLAFEN?

*lautstärke auf Max. dreht...*dreh* *dreh* *dreh*...*
MIR GEHT ES AUCH GUUUUUTT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

Jibrilak schrieb:


> ah da ist man mal ausnahmsweise zu hause und dann ist ausgerechnet mittwoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also wenn die Wartung wirklich bis 13 h dauert, dann könnte das hier mit page 2k doch noch was werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkofmoon (8. Juli 2009)

gut das i nur noch bis freitag arbeiten muss ^^

frag mich grad wie lange der patch noch braucht bis er raus kommt hab gedacht der heute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wider nich  hmm ok 


dan kan i ja so lange mein kaffe mit milch un zucker trinken  von morgens bis arbens ^^ und battel forge zocken hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Juli 2009)

gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> *megaphone nimmt und damit rumbrüllt*
> GUTEN MORGÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHHNNN
> HABT IHR GUT GESCHLAFEN?
> 
> ...



Autsch - nicht so laut so früh am Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lich Dragon (8. Juli 2009)

*einpenn*bin müde und hock in der schule <.<


----------



## jay390 (8. Juli 2009)

2000 seiten INC gogo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja: in der vereinfachten Darstellung (unten) ohne sigs sinds 760 seiten xD


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

in der schule? oO 

hat der it lehrer wohl wieder nicht aufgepasst, wo seine schäfchen rumsurfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Autsch - nicht so laut so früh am Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OH, ENTSCHULDIGE, WOLLTE NICHT SO LAUT BRÜLLEN

arGh

tschuldige


----------



## GaBBakulose (8. Juli 2009)

79 seiten ist noch nen menge das schaffen wir nciht mal bis 13 uhr ^^


----------



## Oronarc (8. Juli 2009)

unbestätigten gerüchten zufolge ist der grund für die erweiterte wartungsdauer bis 13 uhr das aufspielen einer neuen grafikengine, die wow neu erstrahlen lassen wird in vergleichbarer qualität der rendervideos. weiteren unbestätigten gerüchten zufolge geht blizzard davon aus, dass es weltweit zu einem massenhaften löschen von gnom-chars kommen wird, weil durch die neue grafik den spielern die hässlichkeit der gnome ins auge springen wird.


----------



## Darkofmoon (8. Juli 2009)

GaBBakulose schrieb:


> 79 seiten ist noch nen menge das schaffen wir nciht mal bis 13 uhr ^^




sicher doch junger padawan  du noch viel lernen mussen GaBBakulose mach dich auf den weg und besiege die dunkele macht 

moge die macht mit dir sein ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (8. Juli 2009)

gnome sind die besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ............. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (8. Juli 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> unbestätigten gerüchten zufolge ist der grund für die erweiterte wartungsdauer bis 13 uhr das aufspielen einer neuen grafikengine, die wow neu erstrahlen lassen wird in vergleichbarer qualität der rendervideos. weiteren unbestätigten gerüchten zufolge geht blizzard davon aus, dass es weltweit zu einem massenhaften löschen von gnom-chars kommen wird, weil durch die neue grafik den spielern die hässlichkeit der gnome ins auge springen wird.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lol made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

jup - die sind so niedlich ^^


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> gnome sind die besten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



rofl niemals xD die wurden nur als fußabtreter für tauren eingeführt muhahahahaha


----------



## Skjellum (8. Juli 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> unbestätigten gerüchten zufolge ist der grund für die erweiterte wartungsdauer bis 13 uhr das aufspielen einer neuen grafikengine, die wow neu erstrahlen lassen wird in vergleichbarer qualität der rendervideos. weiteren unbestätigten gerüchten zufolge geht blizzard davon aus, dass es weltweit zu einem massenhaften löschen von gnom-chars kommen wird, weil durch die neue grafik den spielern die hässlichkeit der gnome ins auge springen wird.




...hoffentlich leuft WoW mit der neuen Engine noch auf meinem Pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



XD


----------



## nussy15 (8. Juli 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> rofl niemals xD die wurden nur als fußabtreter für tauren eingeführt muhahahahaha




weißt du wie putzig die sind wenn die versuchen mit nem zweihänder zu zuschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlinhh (8. Juli 2009)

Gome ? hab noch nie welche gesehen, aber Hexer und Magiertotems , soll auch Krieger und Schurken und sogar DKtotems geben,  die bewegen sich sogar, finde es schön das wir Schamis soviele schöne Totems haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> weiß du wie putzig die sind wenn die versuchen mit nem zweihänder zu zuschlagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da hab ich immer angst das die sich damit selber erschlagen bevor ich zum zug komme xD


----------



## jay390 (8. Juli 2009)

Merlinhh schrieb:


> Gome ? hab noch nie welche gesehen, aber Hexer und Magiertotems , die bewegen sich sogar, finde es schön das wir Schamis soviele schöne totems haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jupp, die sind ja auch recht schwer zu sehen, ich stolper immer über sie und weil sie dann sauer sind, krieg ich eine auf die Nuss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

dafür brauchen wir uns nicht zu bücken, um wichtige teile zu treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (8. Juli 2009)

gnom magier haben richtig potenzial     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

edit: glaub ich zumindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> dafür brauchen wir uns nicht zu bücken, um wichtige teile zu treffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haha bei nem tauren kommt ihr doch net ma mit ner leiter dran xD


----------



## m-a-g-g-i (8. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Erstmal Guten morgen alle zusammen ich bin der Neue.

Hoffe habt gut geschlafen, ich leider etwas Kurz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt muss bis 13 warten bis wieder Spielen kann.

Hatte mein Rolle am Fenster nicht oben und bin durch das Hellelicht wachgewurden :/.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (8. Juli 2009)

guten morgen an alle

*kaffeeausschenk*

heute bis 13 uhr warten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

mit dem zweihänder schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bis du von da oben in den wolken uns entdeckst sind wir schon wieder weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## samuraji (8. Juli 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Einen Versuch ist's wert, aber selbst wenn es zum sticky kommt -> Ich wette drauf, daß trotzdem nächsten Mittwoch ein wieder mal ein Thead zum Thema aufgemacht wird. Da bin ich einfach Realist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




RICHTIG wie jeden verdammten mittwoch, von daher pls closed


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> mit dem zweihänder schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmm stimmt auch irgendwie, wieder aber im bg merk ich ab und zu son zwicken am bein ich denk immer ich hab flöhe aber das sind tatsächlich gnome xD *kaffee dankend annehm*


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

wenns dich stört, warum bist du dann hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - heimlicher mittwochsthread-süchtiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (8. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> wenns dich stört, warum bist du dann hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich seit letzter woche erst ^^ und da war es schon fast vorbei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (8. Juli 2009)

samuraji schrieb:


> RICHTIG wie jeden verdammten mittwoch, von daher pls closed



nix closed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> nix closed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ach es muss doch immer ein miespeter da sein, damit man merkt wie nett der rest ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (8. Juli 2009)

Moin all  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und warum close? sind doch alle brav hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

also ich bezweifel mal das der thread geclosed wir der existiert ja jetzt auch schon ne ewigkeit und außerdem isses doch im prinzip n community treffen xD (gnome raus!)


----------



## nussy15 (8. Juli 2009)

noch 24 min das ist das *piep* pro 7 auktionshaus vorbei und dann kommt endlich scrubs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> noch 24 min das ist das *piep* pro 7 auktionshaus vorbei und dann kommt endlich scrubs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geil danke für die ansage mein gott wie ich diese teleshopping kacke hasse ! ^^


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> also ich bezweifel mal das der thread geclosed wir der existiert ja jetzt auch schon ne ewigkeit und außerdem isses doch im prinzip n community treffen xD (gnome raus!)



tauren in den stall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*zwick*


----------



## jay390 (8. Juli 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> also ich bezweifel mal das der thread geclosed wir der existiert ja jetzt auch schon ne ewigkeit und außerdem isses doch im prinzip n community treffen xD (gnome raus!)



Ach sei nit so fies zu den Gnomen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (8. Juli 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> noch 24 min das ist das *piep* pro 7 auktionshaus vorbei und dann kommt endlich scrubs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



welche staffel? wie ich weiß, gibts immoment nur 7 staffeln oder? *auf neue hoff*


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Ach sei nit so fies zu den Gnomen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



GENAU! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> GENAU!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



och was sich neckt das liebt sich xD


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (8. Juli 2009)

Wartungsarbeiten 3 bis 13 Uhr????????????

Ich hol mir erst mal ein Bier.................. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (8. Juli 2009)

Gnome die heimliche Geißel der Allianz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> och was sich neckt das liebt sich xD



und der größenunterschied? - so hohe stöckelschuhe gibts gar net - und für jeden kuss ne leiter? 

mühsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> und der größenunterschied? - so hohe stöckelschuhe gibts gar net - und für jeden kuss ne leiter?
> 
> mühsam
> 
> ...



kannst auf meiner schulter sitzen wie son papagei xD un ich bin zufälliger weise tauren pirat ^^


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> kannst auf meiner schulter sitzen wie son papagei xD un ich bin zufälliger weise tauren pirat ^^



dabei hab ich höhenangst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## addyy09 (8. Juli 2009)

wie ´so sind wartungsarbeiten eientlich bis 13 uhr?
gibts nen patch?


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

ich besorg dir ein sicherheitsgurt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

addyy09 schrieb:


> wie ´so sind wartungsarbeiten eientlich bis 13 uhr?
> gibts nen patch?



nix bekannt ich würd mal sagen neeiiiin


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

hey, die süd-fraktion sagt gar nix mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was los mit natsu und niko? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> hey, die süd-fraktion sagt gar nix mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



eingeschlafen vor lauter langeweile ^^ erst ma schön musik an machen


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> ich besorg dir ein sicherheitsgurt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



darf ich den an deinem hals befestigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ink0gnito (8. Juli 2009)

Kurze frage, kommt heut ein Patch/Hotfix (ja, ich weiss das es nicht 3.2 sein kann ;D) raus damit die server bis 13uhr off sind?Oder was ist den da eich los?


----------



## -coRe (8. Juli 2009)

ja scheisse nochmal.. ich dacht heute sei donnerstag -_-


----------



## Mjuu (8. Juli 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Kurze frage, kommt heut ein Patch/Hotfix (ja, ich weiss das es nicht 3.2 sein kann ;D) raus damit die server bis 13uhr off sind?Oder was ist den da eich los?


weiß niemand^^


----------



## jay390 (8. Juli 2009)

addyy09 schrieb:


> wie ´so sind wartungsarbeiten eientlich bis 13 uhr?
> gibts nen patch?



Nee definitiv nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (8. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> darf ich den an deinem hals befestigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




soll das eine neue tötungsmethode für tauren sein ....?


erst einschmeicheln und dann ganz hinterrücks den gurt zu ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Kurze frage, kommt heut ein Patch/Hotfix (ja, ich weiss das es nicht 3.2 sein kann ;D) raus damit die server bis 13uhr off sind?Oder was ist den da eich los?



siehe drei antworten weiter oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> soll das eine neue tötungsmethode für tauren sein ....?
> 
> 
> erst einschmeicheln und dann ganz hinterrücks den gurt zu ziehen
> ...



pst! nu verrat doch nicht alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (8. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> pst! nu verrat doch nicht alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




tschuldigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> soll das eine neue tötungsmethode für tauren sein ....?
> 
> 
> erst einschmeicheln und dann ganz hinterrücks den gurt zu ziehen
> ...



das is die geheime methode um gnom zu killen wenn se nerven gurt auf gnom tot aufm boden *g*


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (8. Juli 2009)

Boah ist das langweilig wenn sich eine Kuh und ein Opfergnom unterhalten


----------



## nussy15 (8. Juli 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> das is die geheime methode um gnom zu killen wenn se nerven gurt auf gnom tot aufm boden *g*




da haben sich ja beide frakktionen was bei gedacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (8. Juli 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> soll das eine neue tötungsmethode für tauren sein ....?
> 
> 
> erst einschmeicheln und dann ganz hinterrücks den gurt zu ziehen
> ...



haha, echt geil jetzt weis ich warum die Tauren immer so auf "nett" und "Naturverbunden" machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> das is die geheime methode um gnom zu killen wenn se nerven gurt auf gnom tot aufm boden *g*



nussy lass ihn in dem glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Boah ist das langweilig wenn sich eine Kuh und ein Opfergnom unterhalten



besser als das gemecker einer ollen schnepfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ink0gnito (8. Juli 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> weiß niemand^^




Schade, danke^^
Regt mich voll auf >: da hab ich heut ausgerechnet frei, bin seit 8uhr auf, und nix geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Boah ist das langweilig wenn sich eine Kuh und ein Opfergnom unterhalten



was willst du denn -.-


----------



## nussy15 (8. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> besser als das gemecker einer ollen schnepfe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




da haste recht ........jetzt wissen wir auch warum ihr nick name so ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




irgendwie habe ich apetitt auf rindfleisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Schade, danke^^
> Regt mich voll auf >: da hab ich heut ausgerechnet frei, bin seit 8uhr auf, und nix geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



willkommen im club - mittwochs ist der einzige tag, an dem ich früh frei hab und mittags arbeiten muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

jaja, Zin'rokh der Weltenzerstörer ist bald mein, dumdiduuu ^^


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> was willst du denn -.-



die ist vielleicht nur neidisch, weil deine aufmerksamkeit nicht ihr gilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

@ ink0gnito bei mir kommt bei wegame als klasse priester raus *kreisch*


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRR_MNiROXU...feature=channel 
einfach anschauen, aber gut hinhören!, ist zum totlachen xD


----------



## ink0gnito (8. Juli 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> @ ink0gnito bei mir kommt bei wegame als klasse priester raus *kreisch*




hehe, bei mir kam das erste mal DK, dann Rogue raus, die einzigsten zwei klassen die ich spiel <:


----------



## Argolo (8. Juli 2009)

Also bei uns auf dem Realm (Anub'arak) gibt es teilweise gravierende Leistungsprobleme. Raiden macht echt kein Spaß, weil man teilweise an einem Abend mehrmals vom Server fliegt und dieser neustartet (Besonders wenn Tausendwinter ansteht). Hoffentlich kümmern sie sich gerade darum.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Juli 2009)

mhm wow wird bald sterben...

ich wette es überlebt keine 5 jahre mehr^^


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> hehe, bei mir kam das erste mal DK, dann Rogue raus, die einzigsten zwei klassen die ich spiel <:



ich spiel pala un dk aber niiiiiieeemals im leben priester xD


----------



## nussy15 (8. Juli 2009)

so ne frage ....wie kann ich mein profilbildchen im forum neben meinem text anzeigen lassen?  (ernst gemeint)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (8. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich mein guten morgen Bier trinke will ich auch vernünftig unterhalten werden.Also zieht euch wenigstens aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Wenn ich mein guten morgen Bier trinke will ich auch vernünftig unterhalten werden.Also zieht euch wenigstens aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich les dir was vor                  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

           xD


----------



## DarkSever (8. Juli 2009)

Blubb

btw.. wisst ihr schon wann 3.2 ansteht?


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

@ nussy: oben rechts wenn du ins buffed-Portal kommst, oben rechts einloggen und in Einstellungen rein

Da kannste signatur, avatar etc. einstellen!


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Wenn ich mein guten morgen Bier trinke will ich auch vernünftig unterhalten werden.Also zieht euch wenigstens aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich glaub du hast hier irgendwie den fred verwechselt - zuviel bier zu früh am morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (8. Juli 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Wenn ich mein guten morgen Bier trinke will ich auch vernünftig unterhalten werden.Also zieht euch wenigstens aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das könnte dir so passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (8. Juli 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> so ne frage ....wie kann ich mein profilbildchen im forum neben meinem text anzeigen lassen?  (ernst gemeint)
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ehm mybuffed einstellungen und dann profilbild


----------



## Ayuda (8. Juli 2009)

Beitrag entfernt


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> das könnte dir so passen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dann geb wenigstens ma n bier ab solangs kein oettinger is xD


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

wer hat denn den alten thread ausgegraben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

hehe, erstmal allen ne guten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cheaters (8. Juli 2009)

Also die PTR Testrealms sind online :>


----------



## Aun (8. Juli 2009)

hmmm lecker, frisches warmes brötchen mit marmelade, ein 5 minuten ei und nen pott kaffee


----------



## Magexe (8. Juli 2009)

DarkSever schrieb:


> Blubb
> 
> btw.. wisst ihr schon wann 3.2 ansteht?



sagen wirs wie blizzards Mitarbeiter... Bald! ^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> wer hat denn den alten thread ausgegraben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




alt?

der is immer top aktuell am mittwoch


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> wer hat denn den alten thread ausgegraben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wieso alten thread? der ist jeden mittwoch neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> sagen wirs wie blizzards Mitarbeiter... Bald! ^^



öhm jo xD


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

echt?


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> sagen wirs wie blizzards Mitarbeiter... Bald! ^^



it's done, when it's done! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (8. Juli 2009)

naja da merkt man wer entweder Arbeitslos ist, Schüler ist, Krank ist, Glück hat und auf der Arbeit ungehindertes internet hat (ich hrhr), blöden schicht dienst und so xD


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

Seite 2000 inc. cO

meint ihr die schaffen wir heute noch?


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> alt?
> 
> der is immer top aktuell am mittwoch



juhu der niko ist wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und der natsu hat auch mal wieder was gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die süd-fraktion ist wieder on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MinaLestat (8. Juli 2009)

guten morgen ihr lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> naja da merkt man wer entweder Arbeitslos ist, Schüler ist, Krank ist, Glück hat und auf der Arbeit ungehindertes internet hat (ich hrhr), blöden schicht dienst und so xD



hab auch ungeblocktes internet hrhr D


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

ja, los kommt das schaffen wir heut noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





edit:   btt: AAAAAAAHHHhhhhh, aaaaaaaahhhh WTF mein Server is auch down!!!11111 blizz wtf?! omfg, gief better servers    /ironie off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfsschrei (8. Juli 2009)

Logisch !


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Seite 2000 inc. cO
> 
> meint ihr die schaffen wir heute noch?



klar postet einfach alle irgendwas xD


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> juhu der niko ist wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



huhu dyralie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jaja die süd fraktion ^^ so wie es sich gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ignatz87 (8. Juli 2009)

Morgen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sagt mal Stimmt das mit der neuen Engine ??? Das wär ja mal sowas von Hammer!!!!!!!


----------



## Magexe (8. Juli 2009)

sry wegen eventuellem doppelpoast:

erm oder wies blizzard sagen würde zum thema Housing: Es würde die entwicklungszeit eines ganzen Addons in Anspruch nehmen!

(dazu sag ich nur: manche p-server bieten selbst erstelltes housing an ^^ also sollte das blizz auch können und JA ich distanziere mich von P-Servern)


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

aber nur wenn ihr fleißig postet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jagolus (8. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen *Frühstückstisch aufstell*


----------



## DarkSever (8. Juli 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> naja da merkt man wer entweder Arbeitslos ist, Schüler ist, *Krank ist*, Glück hat und auf der Arbeit ungehindertes internet hat (ich hrhr), blöden schicht dienst und so xD



krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (8. Juli 2009)

scrubs oder mittwochs thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


scrubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (8. Juli 2009)

ignatz87 schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



neue engine? wtf? wow mit Cry negine xD


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> scrubs oder mittwochs thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jetzt bin ich beleidigt - versetzt uns einfach für eine serie die ab staffel 7 zum wegwerfen is...


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juli 2009)

Da versucht man sämtliche heute entstandenen Posts zu lesen und kommt garnicht hinterher bei euerm Tempo.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Morgen @ All


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

Jagolus schrieb:


> Guten Morgen *Frühstückstisch aufstell*



ich möchte gern ein sonnenblumkernbrötchen mit salami n ei und nen apfel xD


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

dumdiduuu, oben rein, unten raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRR_MNiROXU...feature=channel


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

man, schon seit 6 wach, erstmal zum kumpel gefahren, laut metla angemacht und richtig geil gefrühstückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so muss der tag anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ignatz87 (8. Juli 2009)

ja kp... was fürne Engine hat doch einer hier geschrieben... ich fänd es genial hoff dan nur das der Comic Stil bleibt! und die gnome nich ganz so hässlich sin^^


----------



## Magexe (8. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Da versucht man sämtliche heute entstandenen Posts zu lesen und kommt garnicht hinterher bei euerm Tempo.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo hab ich auch erst probiert naja...auf der arbeit is nix los...


----------



## DarkSever (8. Juli 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> neue engine? wtf? wow mit Cry negine xD



hm.. wäre doch nice. Vll wird ja das nächste Addon mit Cry-Engine entwickelt, Cataclysm oder so soll's doch heißen


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> ich möchte gern ein sonnenblumkernbrötchen mit salami n ei und nen apfel xD



iggit ^^

ich nehm mal etwas old school zeugs... ne wurstsemmel mit gurkerl und eine marmeladen semmel am besten mit einer marillenmarmelade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramgar (8. Juli 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> @ ink0gnito bei mir kommt bei wegame als klasse priester raus *kreisch*



Ach herje, ich soll ein Druide sein, das kann nicht stimmen das Quiz :-(


----------



## jay390 (8. Juli 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> naja da merkt man wer entweder Arbeitslos ist, Schüler ist, Krank ist, Glück hat und *auf der Arbeit ungehindertes internet hat* (ich hrhr), blöden schicht dienst und so xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bzw. in meinem Fall auch noch gemischt mit grad nit so viel los


----------



## Bodog (8. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen die Damen und die Herren!
Ist denn heute ein schöner Tag Oo Hab noch nicht raus gegucket 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (8. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich beleidigt - versetzt uns einfach für eine serie die ab staffel 7 zum wegwerfen is...




ok dann nciht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



habs ja noch auf dvd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

MIttwochmorgens um halb 10, alle WoW-Spieler haben mal wieder etwas zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Da versucht man sämtliche heute entstandenen Posts zu lesen und kommt garnicht hinterher bei euerm Tempo.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



juhu, der vampiryeti ist wieder da *winkä* - hast noch mal nen schläfchen gemacht oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Gramgar schrieb:


> Ach herje, ich soll ein Druide sein, das kann nicht stimmen das Quiz :-(



ich sollte ein magier sein, bin aber jäger...


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

Sitzen zwei Hochhäuser im Keller und stricken Benzin, sagt das eine, "Hey, ist schon Weihnachten?", nein Bananen haben keine Kniescheiben.


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juli 2009)

Bodog schrieb:


> Guten Morgen die Damen und die Herren!
> Ist denn heute ein schöner Tag Oo Hab noch nicht raus gegucket
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die sonne scheint am frühen Moin schon wieder, kann nicht gut werden   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Bodog schrieb:


> Guten Morgen die Damen und die Herren!
> Ist denn heute ein schöner Tag Oo Hab noch nicht raus gegucket
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nicht rausgucken...
es ist trüb, bedeckt und brrr kalt


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> ich sollte ein magier sein, bin aber jäger...



tja dann lvl ma neu xD, mach dir am besten einen neuen account ich werb dich auch ! ^^


----------



## Magexe (8. Juli 2009)

DarkSever schrieb:


> hm.. wäre doch nice. Vll wird ja das nächste Addon mit Cry-Engine entwickelt, Cataclysm oder so soll's doch heißen



lol ok, dann schiesst du also ein fass an es fällt um...ein hunter schiest auf nen öl fass macht es bumm...du killst deinen gegner und er fliegt ersmal kilometer durch die luft und du kannst die leichen rumkicken wie du lustig bist xD na gz ^^


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

Wieviele Posts fehlen uns noch ca. bis 2000?


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> juhu, der vampiryeti ist wieder da *winkä* - hast noch mal nen schläfchen gemacht oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nöö, mal wieder altes Spiel ausgebuddelt und mit Sam Fisher paar Söldner abgemurkst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> tja dann lvl ma neu xD, mach dir am besten einen neuen account ich werb dich auch ! ^^



ich hab nen 34er troll mage^^ server thrall


----------



## jay390 (8. Juli 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Sitzen zwei Hochhäuser im Keller und stricken Benzin, sagt das eine, "Hey, ist schon Weihnachten?", nein Bananen haben keine Kniescheiben.



irgendwie komm ich nicht dahinter, was die Aussage hinter dem Witz sein soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vorallem mit den Bananen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkSever (8. Juli 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Wieviele Posts fehlen uns noch ca. bis 2000?



..73! (du meinst wohl Seiten)

Edit: war nicht schnell genug xD


----------



## Skorpi42 (8. Juli 2009)

lol


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Die sonst scheint am frühen Moin schon wieder, kann nicht gut werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es ist doch jetzt viel zu kalt, zumindest für mich, also was beschwerst du dich denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- nexus.x wie er leibt und lebt / wandelt - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

*gigantische Axt rausholt*
*Frühstückstisch zertrümmert*
*psychisch wahnsinnig schreiend hüpft*


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> irgendwie komm ich nicht dahinter, was die Aussage hinter dem Witz sein soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 fliegen zwei u boote durch die wüste, fällt dem einen nen reifen ab. Wieviele Eier liegen im Nest? Haha, Joghurt hat keine Gräten


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juli 2009)

Skorpi42 schrieb:


> lol


Wenigstens zitieren was so lol-ig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Wieviele Posts fehlen uns noch ca. bis 2000?



also wenn du rechnest 20 posts pro seite
und wir brauchen noch 72 seiten... das sind dann *rechnet* ~1440 Posts ^^


----------



## ignatz87 (8. Juli 2009)

nich viele!

*Post*


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> es ist doch jetzt viel zu kalt, zumindest für mich, also was beschwerst du dich denn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich fliege ... Fledermausverwandlung und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

man postet ihr alle schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

/push


----------



## Cheaters (8. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> it's done, when it's done!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ganz klar vom Duke gestohlen ;P




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (8. Juli 2009)

Oh mein Gott sie haben Michael Jackson getötet

IHR SCHWEINE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> fliegen zwei u boote durch die wüste, fällt dem einen nen reifen ab. Wieviele Eier liegen im Nest? Haha, Joghurt hat keine Gräten



roflmao 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

Der Mittwochstreadh ist doch mal richtig geil um den counter zu drücken :-)


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Cheaters schrieb:


> Ganz klar vom Duke gestohlen ;P
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeah duke nukem roxxors ^^


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juli 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott sie haben Michael Jackson getötet
> 
> IHR SCHWEINE
> 
> ...


bitte nicht den Thread mit dem Thema verderben, war froh das die spammerei endlich aufgehört hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

omg 20 Sekunden ohne einen einzigen Post, wtf?!?!?


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

prima seite für regen schauer etc: http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/

regnet das bei euch auch grad so stark?


----------



## jay390 (8. Juli 2009)

ZITAT(OlleSchnepfe @ 8.07.2009, 09:36) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Oh mein Gott sie haben Michael Jackson getötet

IHR SCHWEINE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Rofl, naja eigentlich n bissl böse, aber naja


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> bitte nicht den Thread mit dem Thema verderben, war froh das die spammerei endlich aufgehört hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



typisch schnepfen...


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott sie haben Michael Jackson getötet
> 
> IHR SCHWEINE
> 
> ...



sie?
wer ist sie?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oh, eintausendvierhundertundvierzig posts zu posten sind einfach zuviel


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> *gigantische Axt rausholt*
> *Frühstückstisch zertrümmert*
> *psychisch wahnsinnig schreiend hüpft*






d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> fliegen zwei u boote durch die wüste, fällt dem einen nen reifen ab. Wieviele Eier liegen im Nest? Haha, Joghurt hat keine Gräten



beide zusammen in ne gummizelle steck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dann könnt ihr über den sinn des lebens diskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> sie?
> wer ist sie?
> 
> 
> ...



heydu hey ^^


----------



## Magexe (8. Juli 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott sie haben Michael Jackson getötet
> 
> IHR SCHWEINE
> 
> ...



erst nach 25jahren darf man witze über tote machen ^^ (lehrte uns southpark ^^)


----------



## DarkSever (8. Juli 2009)

Schnell mal PTR-Downloader starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> typisch schnepfen...


wat is ne "schnepfe"?


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> beide zusammen in ne gummizelle steck
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aber das mit dem u-boot war lustig ^^
genau mein humor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

hehe, aber passt auf, draußen ist es kälter als nachts


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

Was soll ich schreiben, mir fällt nix mehr ein =(


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> wat is ne "schnepfe"?



2sek google: Zicke, blöde Kuh, dumme Gans... Schnepfe ist halt kein tierischer Name und somit eher in Gebrauch zu nehmen da Tiere gar nicht dumm sind!


----------



## jay390 (8. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> wat is ne "schnepfe"?



Das ist ein anderer Begriff für blöde kuh, Zicke, oÄ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jedenfalls bei uns in Österreich ^^


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> hehe, aber passt auf, draußen ist es kälter als nachts



ja, weil die häuser im freien stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Das ist ein anderer Begriff für "Schlampe" oops hab ich das jetzt grad geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



na eher fia blede kuah... du oide schnepfn du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

bei mir ist das wetter schön und bei euch ? ^^


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (8. Juli 2009)

Dat is ne schnepfe du Vogel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schnepfe


----------



## Bodog (8. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> ja, weil die häuser im freien stehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oo genau so ist es...... xD


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> bei mir ist das wetter schön und bei euch ? ^^



grauslig... trüb, bewölkt und brrr kalt


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> 2sek google: Zicke, blöde Kuh, dumme Gans... Schnepfe ist halt kein tierischer Name und somit eher in Gebrauch zu nehmen da Tiere gar nicht dumm sind!


Die Zeit die ich nicht auf den Aktualisier-Button drücke verbringe ich mit Film kucken, zu faul zum googeln.


----------



## Magexe (8. Juli 2009)

man bin ich froh wenn das mit dem Zocken im Browser raus kommt...
Endlich wow im browser zocken (selbst wenn mittwoch ist...geht ja ums prinzip xD)


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Das ist ein anderer Begriff für Sch***** oops hab ich das jetzt grad geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



habs mal zensiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> grauslig... trüb, bewölkt und brrr kalt



das net gut ich hab gehört über azeroth zieht auch nen sturm auf sieht net gut aus in mulgore isses nur am regnen xD und in dun morogh fällt sogar schnee...


----------



## jay390 (8. Juli 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Dat is ne schnepfe du Vogel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das war mir neu, dass das n Vogel ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja wieder was gelernt, bei uns ist das eher ein Schimpfwort


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

Die *Schnepfenvögel* (Scolopacidae) sind eine große Familie aus der Ordnung der Regenpfeiferartigen (Charadriiformes). Sie enthält neben den typischen Gattungen Strandläufer und Wasserläufer auch die _Tringa_ und viele mehr. Sie sind auf der Nordhalbkugel verbreitet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

für den lieben vampiryeti, damit er nicht googln muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> das net gut ich hab gehört über azeroth zieht auch nen sturm auf sieht net gut aus in mulgore isses nur am regnen xD und in dun morogh fällt sogar schnee...



god damn it... muss ich gleich mit meinem feuer mage nach dun morogh flitzen... die straßen räumen unso ^^


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

gegen die trübe stimmung und das trübe wetter hilft nur fieser Knüppeltheo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skorpi42 (8. Juli 2009)

Na ja Schnepfe ist ne blöde Kuh hier in Hessen^^


----------



## Magexe (8. Juli 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> das net gut ich hab gehört über azeroth zieht auch nen sturm auf sieht net gut aus in mulgore isses nur am regnen xD und in dun morogh fällt sogar schnee...



ah ja und die Globale erwärmung....das eis in Nordend is schon nen milimeter dünner geworden, 

WIR BRAUCHEN MEHR DK's FÜR DIE EISFLÄCHEN DAMIT IWR WIEDER SCHLITTSCHUH LAUFEN KÖNNEN!!!!!1111einself xDD


----------



## jay390 (8. Juli 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> das net gut ich hab gehört über azeroth zieht auch nen sturm auf sieht net gut aus in mulgore isses nur am regnen xD und in dun morogh fällt sogar schnee...



Haha Dun Morogh schnee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WoW Azeroth hat schon jetzt mit den Folgen der Golbalen Klimaerwärmung zu kämpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oo Greenpeace muss verständigt werden


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Die *Schnepfenvögel* (Scolopacidae) sind eine große Familie aus der Ordnung der Regenpfeiferartigen (Charadriiformes). Sie enthält neben den typischen Gattungen Strandläufer und Wasserläufer auch die _Tringa_ und viele mehr. Sie sind auf der Nordhalbkugel verbreitet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lieb von dir, der Vampiryeti geht jetzt erstmal Essen besorgen, mal schaun ob die Nachbarin daheim ist *Zähne leck* bis in 5 Minuten oder so ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (8. Juli 2009)

Wenn de aus´m schwobaländle kommsch da weisch was a schnepf isch und damit isch sicher ed dr vogel gmoint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> das net gut ich hab gehört über azeroth zieht auch nen sturm auf sieht net gut aus in mulgore isses nur am regnen xD und in dun morogh fällt sogar schnee...



das richtige wetter für nexus.x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

Wenn Paladine von Burst-DMG reden, haben sie einen Hasen ge-two-hittet


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Haha Dun Morogh schnee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



es sind einfach zu viele chopper unterwegs... ich bin für eine steuer wegen den verschmutzen von azeroth. pro tag 10g umweltverschmutzungssteuer ^^


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

das kommt durch die vielen "kühe" in azeroth wegen ,methan und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (8. Juli 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Wenn Paladine von Burst-DMG reden, haben sie einen Hasen ge-two-hittet




was soll das dennn sonst sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

Tötet die Kühe! rettet Nordend! Heil Arthas!


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> god damn it... muss ich gleich mit meinem feuer mage nach dun morogh flitzen... die straßen räumen unso ^^



mein tauren schneepflug auch xD


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> mein tauren schneepflug auch xD



ne gnomen belagerungsmaschine mit vorne 2 tauren quer darüber gespannt oder was?


----------



## jay390 (8. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> es sind einfach zu viele chopper unterwegs... ich bin für eine steuer wegen den verschmutzen von azeroth. pro tag 10g umweltverschmutzungssteuer ^^



Und wer ist schuld? GNOME UND GOBLINS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die mit ihren ingi Fliegern und Choppern machen alles kaput 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmalhans (8. Juli 2009)

warum sind die wartungsarbeiten heut bis 13uhr?


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> mein tauren schneepflug auch xD



und ich sitz auf deinen schultern und lenk dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cheaters (8. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> es sind einfach zu viele chopper unterwegs... ich bin für eine steuer wegen den verschmutzen von azeroth. pro tag 10g umweltverschmutzungssteuer ^^



Oder man installiert an seinem Chopper einpaar Solarzellen und fährt mit Sonnenenergie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tendo (8. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und natürlich die schüler die gleich alle ferien haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei der Vorstellung graut es mir schon wieder. Das heißt wieder 6-8 Wochen den /2 ausblenden weil er nur von absoluter Grütze überflutet wird. WoW-Acc-Erstellung per Eignungstest - das wäre ein Traum ^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

schmalhans schrieb:


> warum sind die wartungsarbeiten heut bis 13uhr?



because a cleaning weibaleid has steckt out a 200 power stecker leistn


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

Weil die bis dann sind!


----------



## Gromark (8. Juli 2009)

Sitzt ein Elefant auf einem Baum kommt ein Förster vorbei sagt:"Hey Angeln ist hier verboten" sagt der Elefant:"Was interessieren mich die Erdbeerpreise ich bin mit dem AUto hier"


----------



## Natsumee (8. Juli 2009)

und ich töte alle mit meinem Täufelshäscher


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

Gromark schrieb:


> Sitzt ein Elefant auf einem Baum kommt ein Förster vorbei sagt:"Hey Angeln ist hier verboten" sagt der Elefant:"Was interessieren mich die Erdbeerpreise ich bin mit dem AUto hier"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (8. Juli 2009)

Cheaters schrieb:


> Oder man installiert an seinem Chopper einpaar Solarzellen und fährt mit Sonnenenergie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oder man entwickelt Elektrochopper und Helis ^^


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

jaja, Ferien haben begonnen!

Lasst die SPiele beginnen :-P


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Gromark schrieb:


> Sitzt ein Elefant auf einem Baum kommt ein Förster vorbei sagt:"Hey Angeln ist hier verboten" sagt der Elefant:"Was interessieren mich die Erdbeerpreise ich bin mit dem AUto hier"




lool ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> because a cleaning weibaleid has steckt out a 200 power stecker leistn



Der Satz des Tages ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

kennt hier jmd spinal tap?


----------



## jay390 (8. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> because a cleaning weibaleid has steckt out a 200 power stecker leistn



ROFL wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (8. Juli 2009)

schmalhans schrieb:


> warum sind die wartungsarbeiten heut bis 13uhr?



Weil die Putzfrau heute nen Arzt termin hat und somit der Staubsauger ausbleibt...


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> jaja, Ferien haben begonnen!
> 
> Lasst die SPiele beginnen :-P




joa, aber erst ab 13 uhr für die schüler *insfäustchenlach*... ich erst ab 16:30 GOD DAMN  IT!!


----------



## sogynm (8. Juli 2009)

ist hiern tank momentan on hab nähmlich ne frage^^


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> joa, aber erst ab 13 uhr für die schüler *insfäustchenlach*... ich erst ab 16:30 GOD DAMN  IT!!


sag bloß du hast noch keine ferien?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cheaters (8. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> oder man entwickelt Elektrochopper und Helis ^^



Das wäre eine Geile Idee^^

Aber dann müsste Blizzard Steckdosen in WoW einbauen xD oder Batterien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasska (8. Juli 2009)

ahhh Leute nich so schnell komme garnit hinterher xD^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> Der Satz des Tages !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



danke /verbeugen


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

<---- Tank!


----------



## jay390 (8. Juli 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> kennt hier jmd spinal tap?



wat? Nee noch nie gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> sag bloß du hast noch keine ferien?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich bin auszubildener IT-Techniker ^^


----------



## Magexe (8. Juli 2009)

hinterhekommen? was is das...so pennt man wenigstens ned ein


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

Ich hör mir jetzt zum 12ten mal Zombie Nation an cO


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> wat? Nee noch nie gehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geislter rockfilm überhaupt

is ne "rockumentary"  über so ne total billige rock band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ll7rWiY5obI    ein kleiner auschnitt, "this go to 11" D


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Ich hör mir jetzt zum 12ten mal Zombie Nation an cO



lol ^^

ich höre seid 8 uhr schon ö3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blinx (8. Juli 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Ich hör mir jetzt zum 12ten mal Zombie Nation an cO




warum seh ich immer nur einen beitrag und muss die andren unten auswähln ? kann man das nicht so einstellen das man pro seite 15 ebiträge oder so sieht ?! ^^


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

schmalhans schrieb:


> warum sind die wartungsarbeiten heut bis 13uhr?



weil ich mir gestern eine Irokesenklasse erstellen wollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

Die Melodie ist in mein Gehirn gebrannt, mir war gestern Abend noch langweiliger, da warens 22 (!) mal! >.< cO

*hysterisch zu schreien anfängt*


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

nu flutscht das wenigstens - so haben wir ne reelle chance, die 2k zu knacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> weil ich mir gestern eine Irokesenklasse erstellen wollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ah so ist das also.. du bist schuld *mitdemfingeraufdichzeig*


----------



## Elsterglanz (8. Juli 2009)

guten morgen zusammen


----------



## jay390 (8. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> lol ^^
> 
> ich höre seid 8 uhr schon ö3
> 
> ...



ach Ö3 ist kacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hör Kronehit, da laufen wenigsten coole songs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (8. Juli 2009)

Zitat : Eigentlich führt der Begriff Internetsucht in die Irre. Auch wenn die Drogenbeauftragte der Bundesregierung, Sabine Bätzing, dazu gerade eine Tagung veranstaltet hat und dort sagte: "Es existiert ein spezielles Suchtrisiko des Internets." Doch es ist nicht das Internet, das süchtig macht, es sind die Spiele dort oder die Chats oder die leichte Ablenkung, die es bietet.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanala300 (8. Juli 2009)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen aus dem regnerischen Köln wünsch ich euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> nu flutscht das wenigstens - so haben wir ne reelle chance, die 2k zu knacken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



glaubst du wirklich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



brb bin kurz caffe automat und getränke automat raiden
geilste ini ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> ach Ö3 ist kacke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich hör schandmaul und letzte instanz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sogynm (8. Juli 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> <---- Tank!



welche stats braucht ein tank um uldu 10er zu tanken (also wieviel k unbuffed etc...)


mfg


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

"you know we need that extra push over the cliff,  these go up to ten"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




einfach ein epic film


----------



## Lenay (8. Juli 2009)

Könnte ja auch sein, das die schon die Server auf den kommenden Patch vorbereiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,denn sonst wüsste ich keinen wirklichen Grund dafür weswegen die bis 13 Uhr gehen sollten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

Gudn Morgen, oder besser gesagt Moin Moin, jetzt also bis 13 Uhr hier sein

*kaffee holen geh*


----------



## Magexe (8. Juli 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Die Melodie ist in mein Gehirn gebrannt, mir war gestern Abend noch langweiliger, da warens 22 (!) mal! >.< cO
> 
> *hysterisch zu schreien anfängt*



rette sich wer kann xDDD

ach und wgeen den 2k seiten...wir ham bis 13uhr ezit und ham jetzt scho 5 seiten in 30mins gemacht oder so ^^


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> ich hör schandmaul und letzte instanz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ach was iced earth, blind guardia und equilibrium sind morgens ganz nett

und Accept !!!


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> ah so ist das also.. du bist schuld *mitdemfingeraufdichzeig*



seich
ich bin nicht ununschuldig
ich wasche meine hände in unschuld
guck
*unschuld nimm* *seife hol* *mit seine seine hände reib* *und das ganze mit unschuld abspül*
gesehen?
ich wasche meine hände immer in unschuld




P.S. Ich weiss ganz genau, was ich geschrieben hab^^


----------



## Kasska (8. Juli 2009)

ne sek weg und schonwieder hängt man hinterher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (8. Juli 2009)

Schönen guten Morgen!
Kopf leer, Bauch voll - ich geh erstmal eine Rauchen.


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

hmm, uldu 10er

schwierig, würde sagen, wenn du kel 2 mal im 25er gelegt hast, sollte das schon klappen

aber würde eher full-epic empfehlen!


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

Kasska schrieb:


> ne sek weg und schonwieder hängt man hinterher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tja, es heisst ja
menschen, die keinen schritt nach vorne wagen bzw. stehen bleiben
entwickeln sich zurück^^


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

Lenay, deine Sig ist.....nunja, Blickeerregend cO


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8KQiuczGkk    nen geiler ohrwurm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (8. Juli 2009)

Kann mir mal einer sagen wieso das Arbeitsamt kein Urlaubsgeld zahlt?

Hallo gehts noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (8. Juli 2009)

naja bin glei ma Frühstückspause ind er Firma raiden ^^
ersma vollfressen bis zum mittag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also bb ^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> seich
> ich bin nicht ununschuldig
> ich wasche meine hände in unschuld
> guck
> ...




lool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


iwie auf drogen oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

KERNKRAFT 400 die 15. DDDDDDDD

*hysterisch gegen die wand läuft*


----------



## Kasska (8. Juli 2009)

kann dir nur zustimmen @ chinin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Lenay, deine Sig ist.....nunja, Blickeerregend cO



meinst du wirklich BLICKerregend?
oder eher das andere wort ohne BLICK?

Das ist übrigens Artifical Life 2


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

bei uns schüttets wie aus Eimern =(


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

bei uns wirds grad n bissel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonne kommt raus und so


is ja auch bald schützenfest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> bei uns schüttets wie aus Eimern =(



bei mir nit^^ bei mir ises nur bewölkt und kalt


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

Ich wollte nicht, dass es anders rüberkommt, als es jetzt rüberkommt, obwohl es jetzt eindeutig zweideutig ist!


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> /push



ich sorg wieder mal für gesprächsstoff...

METAL IS GAY!


wuahahha


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

Alter Schwede, vor 10 Minuten waren wir bei 1927 xD


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> lool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich tippe dich zu 1000% auf teenie^^ ohne dass ich nachgucken muss
ich wette meinen arm sogar drauf, dass du unter 18 bist

das was ich geschrieben hab, ist poetisch zu lesen

und davon haben teenies kA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

Bei uns hat's gerade aufgehört

Achja, Folk > Heavy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2009)

guten tag alle zusammen wie siehts mit den servern aus


----------



## Lanala300 (8. Juli 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> bei uns schüttets wie aus Eimern =(



jo bei und auch in Köln zum glück gibts das schöne warme Büro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cheaters (8. Juli 2009)

Kann es sein, dass die Buffed Datenbank (Items) spinnt?
Immer wenn ich was suche kommt die Error Message: connection to buffedmail:3312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)


----------



## Frostnova (8. Juli 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer sagen wieso das Arbeitsamt kein Urlaubsgeld zahlt?
> 
> Hallo gehts noch?
> 
> ...



olle schnepfen bekommen generell kein urlaubsgeld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

Metal is gay? Vielleicht die Lederbiker, aber neuere Metaler sind ganz ok


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> ich tippe dich zu 1000% auf teenie^^ ohne dass ich nachgucken muss
> ich wette meinen arm sogar drauf, dass du unter 18 bist
> 
> das was ich geschrieben hab, ist poetisch zu lesen
> ...



unter 18 das stimmt, trotzdem zähle ich in österreich bereits zu den erwachsenen... bin 16 unso


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

hat jemand lust mit mir und nem metal-theologen über einen exegetischen auslegungsentwurf für Mt 20 1-16 zu diskutieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (8. Juli 2009)

hab da ne tolle news für euch: http://portal.gmx.net/de/themen/reise/fern...72361MZ6Du.html
und hier glei noch eine: http://portal.gmx.net/de/themen/reise/reis...05081Sj2uH.html

beide einfach nur genial xD


----------



## Yuiko (8. Juli 2009)

morgen^^

bei uns in mainhatten regnets auch

ich hör MANOWAR! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasska (8. Juli 2009)

dumdidum ihr werdet langsamer komme jetzt easy mit =P^^


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

In der Buffed DB musst du erweiterte SUche benutzen, des schnellsuche geht nit


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Cheaters schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die Buffed Datenbank (Items) spinnt?
> Immer wenn ich was suche kommt die Error Message: connection to buffedmail:3312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)



Ja, ist bereits seit Montag.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2009)

Gumo aus dem regnerischen Südhessen


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

Manhattan? cO


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

heavy, pagan metal > metalcore

Accept, maiden, saxon> all


----------



## pixeljedi (8. Juli 2009)

moin allerseits  *gähn*

gibs kaffee oder muß ich mir selber welchen brühen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuiko (8. Juli 2009)

MAINhatten...Frankfurt am main...kannst auch Bankfurt sagen..passt auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Manhattan? cO



MaInhattan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - i nicht überlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Mist zu langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> moin allerseits  *gähn*
> 
> gibs kaffee oder muß ich mir selber welchen brühen?
> 
> ...



wurde auf seite 1927 aufgestellt.. aber kannst gerne neu aufbrühen, ich glaub der andere ist schon kalt :/


----------



## Lanala300 (8. Juli 2009)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> moin allerseits  *gähn*
> 
> gibs kaffee oder muß ich mir selber welchen brühen?
> 
> ...




Morgen,

Zucker? Milch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaeln (8. Juli 2009)

Thx @ all für die Super Unterhaltung am Mittwoch Morgen aber ich muss jetzt auch gleich zur Arbeit und vorher noch meine Felgen beim Reifendienst holen ich bekomme nämlich neue Sommerreifen....cya Viel Spaß noch


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

hm

Nein, Kaffee musst du dir selber machen, ich habe vor 10 Minuten den Frühstückstisch zertrümmert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuiko (8. Juli 2009)

beides bitte^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Shaeln schrieb:


> Thx @ all für die Super Unterhaltung am Mittwoch Morgen aber ich muss jetzt auch gleich zur Arbeit und vorher noch meine Felgen beim Reifendienst holen ich bekomme nämlich neue Sommerreifen....cya Viel Spaß noch



bb ^^ ich hoffe es sind alufelgen von bbs ^^


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

Shaeln schrieb:


> Thx @ all für die Super Unterhaltung am Mittwoch Morgen aber ich muss jetzt auch gleich zur Arbeit und vorher noch meine Felgen beim Reifendienst holen ich bekomme nämlich neue Sommerreifen....cya Viel Spaß noch



byebye *winke*


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

Btw, gehn euch die ganzen Schwanzvergleichsthreads auch so auf die Nerven wie mir?


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Btw, gehn euch die ganzen Schwanzvergleichsthreads auch so auf die Nerven wie mir?



ja -_-


----------



## Lanala300 (8. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> bb ^^ ich hoffe es sind alufelgen von bbs ^^




ich habe welche auf meinem Auto drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

Fangfrage

Welches tier springt höher als ein Haus??


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

in welchem Sinne?


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Btw, gehn euch die ganzen Schwanzvergleichsthreads auch so auf die Nerven wie mir?



oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

Ich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

Shaeln schrieb:


> Thx @ all für die Super Unterhaltung am Mittwoch Morgen aber ich muss jetzt auch gleich zur Arbeit und vorher noch meine Felgen beim Reifendienst holen ich bekomme nämlich neue Sommerreifen....cya Viel Spaß noch



cya, viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Btw, gehn euch die ganzen Schwanzvergleichsthreads auch so auf die Nerven wie mir?



nö

und sowieso weis ich eh das ich der beste bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

http://derstandard.at/1246541627652/Google...em-Chrome-OS-an

krass ey man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

los kommt sind  schon auf 1936, schaffen wir locker bis 2000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Btw, gehn euch die ganzen Schwanzvergleichsthreads auch so auf die Nerven wie mir?


nö ich hab ja auch den längsten


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nö
> 
> und sowieso weis ich eh das ich der beste bin
> 
> ...



welcome back in the mittwochs fread ^^


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

Fangfrage:

Wie lang dauerte der dreißigjährige Krieg?


----------



## Natsumee (8. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> http://derstandard.at/1246541627652/Google...em-Chrome-OS-an
> 
> krass ey man
> 
> ...




nice lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und sowieso weis ich eh das ich der beste bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nc dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Fangfrage:
> 
> Wie lang dauerte der dreißigjährige Krieg?



3 jahrzehnte...


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Fangfrage:
> 
> Wie lang dauerte der dreißigjährige Krieg?


31 Jahre?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> welcome back in the mittwochs fread ^^




thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuiko (8. Juli 2009)

was haben tiger, was kein anderes tier hat?


----------



## hordentod (8. Juli 2009)

hm weiß net 1 jahrhundert ^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nö ich hab ja auch den längsten





			
				Natsumee schrieb:
			
		

> und sowieso weis ich eh das ich der beste bin



wenn 2 männer das selbe beste seien wollen, muss es einen kampf geben. macht euch aus wo und wann. waffen sind keine erlaubt. genauso wenig ist beissen, kratzen und zwicken erlaubt.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Fangfrage:
> 
> Wie lang dauerte der dreißigjährige Krieg?



woah, da haste mich jetzt aufm falschen fuß erwischt

3 jahre?


----------



## LordNero (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Fangfrage:
> 
> Wie lang dauerte der dreißigjährige Krieg?


30 Jahre?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Hallo ihr Mittwochmorgenssuchtis, extra aufgestanden um euch zu lesen


----------



## Yuiko (8. Juli 2009)

TIRGERBABYS!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juli 2009)

Yuiko schrieb:


> was haben tiger, was kein anderes tier hat?


den namen "Tiger"?


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

Ich wurde gerade panisch, weil ich Angst hatte, was zu verpassen cO


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> 31 Jahre?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne - nicht mal ganz 30 jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

Yuiko schrieb:


> TIRGERBABYS!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Definitiv!


----------



## Natsumee (8. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> nc dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ha da bist gleich sprachlos, ist normal wen so was tolles hier ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Ich wurde gerade panisch, weil ich Angst hatte, was zu verpassen cO



hmkay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und was machst du dann wenn du jeden mittwoch in den knast musst? dich umbringen?


----------



## Natsumee (8. Juli 2009)

Yuiko schrieb:


> was haben tiger, was kein anderes tier hat?




woher stammt den dein ava?


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

hasst ihr das auch so, wenn diese verdammte sonne einem voll in die fresse scheint ?


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube ja? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanala300 (8. Juli 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> hasst ihr das auch so, wenn diese verdammte sonne einem voll in die fresse scheint ?



Wenn Sonne da wäre, dann JA


----------



## Lenay (8. Juli 2009)

*Selbstgemachten Erdbeerkuchen mampf mit schön viel Sahne und nix abgib'*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> wenn 2 männer das selbe beste seien wollen, muss es einen kampf geben. macht euch aus wo und wann. waffen sind keine erlaubt. genauso wenig ist beissen, kratzen und zwicken erlaubt.




ich bin der Pingu Gott ich powne eh alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> hasst ihr das auch so, wenn diese verdammte sonne einem voll in die fresse scheint ?



jap... gibt nix blöderes beim forum lesen bzw zocken... aber so gemütlich am freien nachmittag auf der donauinsel liegen und sich bräunen lassen hat auch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> hasst ihr das auch so, wenn diese verdammte sonne einem voll in die fresse scheint ?



Darum mag ich den Winter...
scheiss unterm dach wohnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuiko (8. Juli 2009)

meinst das bild? aus "loveless"


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

Die scheint mir jeden morgen direkt ins Gesicht, ich baue schon spezielle Vorrichtungen um keine Sonne ins Zimmer zu lassen, aber neeeiiin! da fällt das Plek ausm Schlüsselloch, und die Sonne knallt mir wieder ins Gesicht!


----------



## pixeljedi (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Fangfrage
> 
> Welches tier springt höher als ein Haus??



alle^^
weil ein haus nich springen kann.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Juli 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> hasst ihr das auch so, wenn diese verdammte sonne einem voll in die fresse scheint ?



nö ich laufe ja nicht mit offenem Mund durch die gegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (8. Juli 2009)

so ihr lieben, bin erst mal weg - haare waschen und so ...... mal kucken, vielleicht schau ich nachher nochmal rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

grüßt bitte den vampiryeti von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

Fangfrage

Ein Segelflugzeug stürzt ab und fällt auf die grenze von Deutschland und Polen. Wer bekommt den Motor?


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

ja oder grillen mit metal nebenbei und n paar bierchen trinken mit sonne is richtig geil, aber kaum is man vorm rechner scheint einem diese kacke ins gesicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (8. Juli 2009)

Yuiko schrieb:


> meinst das bild? aus "loveless"



ja ^^

okey ist das gut? erzähl mal sie sieht süss aus *hust*


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Die scheint mir jeden morgen direkt ins Gesicht, ich baue schon spezielle Vorrichtungen um keine Sonne ins Zimmer zu lassen, aber neeeiiin! da fällt das Plek ausm Schlüsselloch, und die Sonne knallt mir wieder ins Gesicht!



für was gibts schalosien (kA wie man die schreibt) oder vorhänge... bzw wenn du das schlüssel loch abdecken willst, einfach einen streifen parketband drauf kleben ^^


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

Gib mir was ab, oder Jaryna holt ihre kriegsaxt raus!!!!


----------



## LordNero (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Fangfrage
> 
> Ein Segelflugzeug stürzt ab und fällt auf die grenze von Deutschland und Polen. Wer bekommt den Motor?


Segelflugzeug undso...


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

Fangfrage

Du hast ein Streichholz und kommst in einen leeren und kalten Raum, indem du nichts anderes als eine Petroleumlampe, einen Ölofen und einen Kamin vorfindest. Was zündest du zuerst an?


----------



## Yuiko (8. Juli 2009)

bin auch mal wieder wech...shoppen gehen!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ink0gnito (8. Juli 2009)

Yuiko schrieb:


> meinst das bild? aus "loveless"




Loveless >:
Errinert mich daran, das ich gestern FF VII CC auf der PsP  durchgespielt habe..verdammt trauriges ende >:
Ich weiss, FF Loveless hat nichts mit der Manga serie zutun =D

@Heydu

Das streicholz ;D


----------



## Nikoxus (8. Juli 2009)

STreichholz


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> ne - nicht mal ganz 30 jahre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weiß nur das Anfangsjahr und das Endedatum, kann ich mir aber auch nur merken weil es 2 Tage vor meinem Geb. ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja ^^
> 
> okey ist das gut? erzähl mal sie sieht süss aus *hust*



böser natsu... das mädchen ist nicht im RL hinzugefügt worden, könnte aber mit dem nächsten patch der RL-Matrix kommen!


----------



## LordNero (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Fangfrage
> 
> Du hast ein Streichholz und kommst in einen leeren und kalten Raum, indem du nichts anderes als eine Petroleumlampe, einen Ölofen und einen Kamin vorfindest. Was zündest du zuerst an?


Streichholz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Fangfrage
> 
> Ein Segelflugzeug stürzt ab und fällt auf die grenze von Deutschland und Polen. Wer bekommt den Motor?



menno^^

niemand..segelfliegzeuch hat keen motor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

Eeehm, Schalousien bringen bei der Tür leider nichts? Mein Zimmer ist auf der Nordseite des Hauses, und das Fenster im Flur und meine durchsichtige Tür liegen in einer Reihe gen Osten, folglich kann die Sonne morgens direkt ins Zimmer scheinen cO

architektonische Meisterleistung


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

WIe willst du das Streichholz ohne Zünder entzünden? Oo


----------



## Natsumee (8. Juli 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Loveless >:
> Errinert mich daran, das ich gestern FF VII CC auf der PsP  durchgespielt habe..verdammt trauriges ende >:
> Ich weiss, FF Loveless hat nichts mit der Manga serie zutun =D




sau geiles Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

nun die frage die die menschheit schon seit Jahrtausenden beschäftigt:
Wo kommen die Samen von kernlosen Trauben her?


----------



## Natsumee (8. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> WIe willst du das Streichholz ohne Zünder entzünden? Oo



Wand?^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Juli 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> nun die frage die die menschheit schon seit Jahrtausenden beschäftigt:
> Wo kommen die Samen von kerlnosen Trauben her?




gibts das?^^


----------



## Faransol (8. Juli 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> ja oder grillen mit metal nebenbei und n paar bierchen trinken mit sonne is richtig geil, aber kaum is man vorm rechner scheint einem diese kacke ins gesicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das nennt man dann Grillbieren^^ mit göttlicher musik im hintergrund.... z.B TRIVIUM^^

ich liebe das... leider regnet es gei uns und dazu muss ich arbeiten


----------



## Nikoxus (8. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> WIe willst du das Streichholz ohne Zünder entzünden? Oo



mist^^ ich war mir sicher das man nen Zünder hat,was will man auch mit nem Streichholz ohne Zünder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

2000 inc.!


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Eeehm, Schalousien bringen bei der Tür leider nichts? Mein Zimmer ist auf der Nordseite des Hauses, und das Fenster im Flur und meine durchsichtige Tür liegen in einer Reihe gen Osten, folglich kann die Sonne morgens direkt ins Zimmer scheinen cO
> 
> architektonische Meisterleistung



dann bau ein schalosie am gang beim fenster an... aufd dnacht zuziehen und du kannst pennorn bis kA ^^


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Weiß nur das Anfangsjahr und das Endedatum, kann ich mir aber auch nur merken weil es 2 Tage vor meinem Geb. ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oha, wie alt bistn du schon?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> nun die frage die die menschheit schon seit Jahrtausenden beschäftigt:
> Wo kommen die Samen von kernlosen Trauben her?



ka sags mir ^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (8. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> WIe willst du das Streichholz ohne Zünder entzünden? Oo



in einem komplett leeren raum brennt kein streichholz


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

Faransol schrieb:


> das nennt man dann Grillbieren^^ mit göttlicher musik im hintergrund.... z.B TRIVIUM^^
> 
> ich liebe das... leider regnet es gei uns und dazu muss ich arbeiten



ach gestern abend erst wieder gemacht, nur diese doofen grillbriketts brennen nich so leicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2009)

Ah meine Kaffeemaschine funzt nicht sie will den Aldikaffee nicht kochen heul


----------



## ink0gnito (8. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sau geiles Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ohja, neben FF VII, Shenmue 2 und Star Ocean 2 (<333333333333333333333) mein lieblings spiel^^
Aber ich bin so traurig das Zack tot ist...ich wusste es davor, hab auch sein Tot paar mal in YT gesehen, man sieht auch kurz in FF AC wie er da stirbt, aber es hat mich so mit genommen hab rly geweint O:, abends um 3uhr morgens im bett zu liegen, mit kopf hörer, und dann zu sehen wie er stirbt...Und nur wegen Cloud <.<''
Naja nun ist Schwer dran, soll ja höllisch abgehen^^Aber hab ja die ganze Materia, Items usw. vom durchgespielten save game, wird ja zum glück übernohmen, wenn man auf dem ein neues spiel macht.

Ach ich gerate schon wieder ins schwärmen^^


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> in einem komplett leeren raum brennt kein streichholz



Dann würde man eh nicht lang genug leben um etwas anzuzünden, Sauerstoff müsste schon drin sein =/


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

2l benzin darüber und gut is ^^


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juli 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> so ihr lieben, bin erst mal weg - haare waschen und so ...... mal kucken, vielleicht schau ich nachher nochmal rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bleib da, sonst geh ich in die Sonne!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



WeRkO schrieb:


> Oha, wie alt bistn du schon??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab bei 250 aufgehört zu zählen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

verdammt, ihr seid doof^^

ok, jetzt mach ich schwierigere Fangfragen


----------



## Teradas (8. Juli 2009)

*gäääääähn*
Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

Moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (8. Juli 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> *gäääääähn*
> Guten Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 

mohooin^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (8. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Dann würde man eh nicht lang genug leben um etwas anzuzünden, Sauerstoff müsste schon drin sein =/



wer weiß....von überleben war nicht die rede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

Weisst du, dann hab ich noch das Problem, dass das Licht der Sonne relativ hell ist, und jede Lücke nutzt, Schalusie ist unpraktisch

ich klemm eher eine große decke oben in den Türrahmen, der Bodenschlitz wird mit einer 2. Decke verdeckt, und das Schlüsselloch, hm, ich nehm derzeit immer das Plek dazu :-/


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

Woher kommen die Samen für kernlose Trauben ?

durch aufpfropfen. irgendwann wurde ein rebstock gezüchtet, der trauben ohne kerne hatte. von diesem rebstock/rebstöcken werden auf normale triebe aufgepfropft oder direkt eingepflanzt. rebstöcke werden nicht als samen verkauft, sondern wie die rosen - wurzelstöcke.

hab ich grad mal gefunden^^


----------



## pixeljedi (8. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Dann würde man eh nicht lang genug leben um etwas anzuzünden, Sauerstoff müsste schon drin sein =/



genau  bzw wenn in einem komplett leeren raum ein streichholz ist,ist er nicht mehr komplett leer.so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

In einer Schublade sind 10 weiße und 10 schwarze Socken. Wie oft muss man in die Schublade greifen wenn es dunkel ist, um ein gleiches Paar zu erhalten?


----------



## Jagolus (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Fangfrage
> 
> Ein Segelflugzeug stürzt ab und fällt auf die grenze von Deutschland und Polen. Wer bekommt den Motor?




Segelflugzeuge haben keine Motoren ^^


----------



## Nikoxus (8. Juli 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> *gäääääähn*
> Guten Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

einmal, wenn du glück hast, hast du eins, wenn nicht, nomma rein


----------



## Teradas (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> In einer Schublade sind 10 weiße und 10 schwarze Socken. Wie oft muss man in die Schublade greifen wenn es dunkel ist, um ein gleiches Paar zu erhalten?


Ist doch Zufall welche man kriegt oder?
Da kann man doch nicht genau sagen wie oft.


----------



## Nikoxus (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> In einer Schublade sind 10 weiße und 10 schwarze Socken. Wie oft muss man in die Schublade greifen wenn es dunkel ist, um ein gleiches Paar zu erhalten?



versteh ich net xD


----------



## Seeotter (8. Juli 2009)

hab gerade ROM versucht... 
Gute ideen aber... wtf mit der steuerung ? beaurkh
grafik überzeugt mich auch net

naja . jetzt gehts zur arbeit..


----------



## jay390 (8. Juli 2009)

Jagolus schrieb:


> Segelflugzeuge haben keine Motoren ^^



RICHTIG


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> In einer Schublade sind 10 weiße und 10 schwarze Socken. Wie oft muss man in die Schublade greifen wenn es dunkel ist, um ein gleiches Paar zu erhalten?



1x
weil die socken sowieso immer im paar sind


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

romanes ire domus

wers richtig umbaut bekommt ZWEI kekse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> In einer Schublade sind 10 weiße und 10 schwarze Socken. Wie oft muss man in die Schublade greifen wenn es dunkel ist, um ein gleiches Paar zu erhalten?



1x


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> In einer Schublade sind 10 weiße und 10 schwarze Socken. Wie oft muss man in die Schublade greifen wenn es dunkel ist, um ein gleiches Paar zu erhalten?


1x ... Alle rausnehmen, ins Nebenzimmer mit Licht laufen und passende raussuchen.


----------



## Slighter (8. Juli 2009)

morgen, es ist fast halb 11, und das heißt morgen, habt ihr frei oder siet ihr langschläfer^^


----------



## Syntex1 (8. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> jap... gibt nix blöderes beim forum lesen bzw zocken... aber so gemütlich am freien nachmittag auf der donauinsel liegen und sich bräunen lassen hat auch was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da geb ich dir recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> 1x
> weil die socken sowieso immer im paar sind


Finden die in der Waschmaschine zusammen?


----------



## Shaeln (8. Juli 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> 1x




Bin noch da und sage höchstens 3 Mal


----------



## jay390 (8. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> morgen, es ist fast halb 11, und das heißt morgen, habt ihr frei oder siet ihr langschläfer^^



ne bin am ARBEITEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Afrit (8. Juli 2009)

Moin *GÄHHHHHN*


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

1x mal reingreifen, is ja dunkel da merkste net was du für socken anhast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Finden die in der Waschmaschine zusammen?



normalerweiße legt man die zusammen bevor man die verstaut...
so bin ichs hald von zuhause gewöhnt


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dM6elRs7F5k&NR=1

erkennen da einige was wieder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ignatz87 (8. Juli 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> ach gestern abend erst wieder gemacht, nur diese doofen grillbriketts brennen nich so leicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dafür glühen sie schön lang und geben gut hitze :-)


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> romanes ire domus
> 
> wers richtig umbaut bekommt ZWEI kekse
> 
> ...



Hmm, hab in Latein ne zwei, aber nachdenken in den Ferien? Ne lass mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nikoxus (8. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> morgen, es ist fast halb 11, und das heißt morgen, habt ihr frei oder siet ihr langschläfer^^



Ferien


----------



## jay390 (8. Juli 2009)

Und warum zum teufel macht man nicht einfach Licht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaeln (8. Juli 2009)

Achso Viel Erfolg noch bei der Aktion...."Wir schaffen heute 2000 Seiten"...Jetzt muss ich aber wirklich los...Schönen Arbeitstag bzw Viel Spaß beim zocken wenn die Server wieder <on> sind


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dM6elRs7F5k&NR=1
> 
> erkennen da einige was wieder?
> 
> ...



das lied hat was ^^


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

ich krieg ne krise^^
man ihr wisst alle

ok, jetzt wirds noch schwerer


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Hmm, hab in Latein ne zwei, aber nachdenken in den Ferien? Ne lass mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hm hab mein latinum mit 3, scheiß ovid und metrik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*auf-Leben-des-Brian-zeig* hehe^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Shaeln schrieb:


> Achso Viel Erfolg noch bei der Aktion...."Wir schaffen heute 2000 Seiten"...Jetzt muss ich aber wirklich los...Schönen Arbeitstag bzw Viel Spaß beim zocken wenn die Server wieder <on> sind



schönen arbeitstag ^^


----------



## Afrit (8. Juli 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dM6elRs7F5k&NR=1
> 
> erkennen da einige was wieder?
> 
> ...




Hab ich schonmal ürgendwo gehört. 
Glaub im Radio oder So.


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

Youtube? GM Video? ^^


----------



## Teradas (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> ich krieg ne krise^^
> man ihr wisst alle
> 
> ok, jetzt wirds noch schwerer


In wiefern schwerer?


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> *auf-Leben-des-Brian-zeig* hehe^^




allways look on the bright side of life *sing*


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> hm hab mein latinum mit 3, scheiß ovid und metrik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



EInfach nurn geiler Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

Fangfrage

Der Hersteller verkauft, der Käufer benutzt es nicht und wenn er es benutzt sieht er es nicht mehr.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> ich krieg ne krise^^
> man ihr wisst alle
> 
> ok, jetzt wirds noch schwerer



wer hatte es nun richtig?


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2009)

wie siehts  mit den servern aus?


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Fangfrage
> 
> Der Hersteller verkauft, der Käufer benutzt es nicht und wenn er es benutzt sieht er es nicht mehr.



Nen Bonbon?


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

Futter?


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> wer hatte es nun richtig?



1x war richtig^^


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Fangfrage
> 
> Der Hersteller verkauft, der Käufer benutzt es nicht und wenn er es benutzt sieht er es nicht mehr.



geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Fangfrage
> 
> Der Hersteller verkauft, der Käufer benutzt es nicht und wenn er es benutzt sieht er es nicht mehr.


Ui,das ist schwer...Oder ich bin zu doof.


----------



## Manitu2007 (8. Juli 2009)

Ist die Sockengeschichte schon geklärt? 

denn ich würde sagen auch 1 mal taschenlampe nehmen oder licht an machen  

bäh!

mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen

und nun noch einen schönen Mittwoch vormittag, genießt das schöne (drückend warme Wetter) Leidet nicht so im Büro und freut euch auf heute abend um WoW spielen zu können.

mfg


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

server bleiben bis 13 Uhr down


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Fangfrage
> 
> Der Hersteller verkauft, der Käufer benutzt es nicht und wenn er es benutzt sieht er es nicht mehr.




is ganz klar... etwas zum essen oder zu trinken.


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

Jetzt regnets bei uns wieder -.-"


----------



## ink0gnito (8. Juli 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> server bleiben bis 13 Uhr down




Steht schon seit gestern dran ;D


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxQgXgS5G3c...feature=related

yeeeaaahhh ^^


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

gz, bei uns hats aufgehört


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Fangfrage
> 
> Der Hersteller verkauft, der Käufer benutzt es nicht und wenn er es benutzt sieht er es nicht mehr.


Luft?


----------



## jay390 (8. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

Fangfrage:

Zunächst wirft man das Äußere weg und kocht das Innere, dann isst man das Äußere und wirft das Innere weg.


P.S. Ich mach immer eine neue, sobald das vorherige gelöst wurde^^


Lebensmittel war vorher richtig^^ (Futter)


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

das lied kann einen wieder richtig happy machen, wenn man mal schlecht drauf ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pala_mit_Gummihammer (8. Juli 2009)

Ein Sarg da der er bei benutzung unter der Erde verschwindet und der Käufer wenn er Tod ist ehh nichts mehr sieht


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

yay


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Fangfrage:
> 
> Zunächst wirft man das Äußere weg und kocht das Innere, dann isst man das Äußere und wirft das Innere weg.
> 
> ...



karpern ^^


----------



## Zahandra (8. Juli 2009)

also max. 12 mal und wenn man Glück hat 2 mal unter der Voraussetzung das man wirklich nen frabgleiches Paar haben will (Frage nur wie man das im Dunkeln rausfinden will) und die Socken nicht in Paaren liegen


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (8. Juli 2009)

frage:

was ist besser als gott,
böser als der teufel,
die reichen brauchen es,
die armen haben es,
wenn man es isst, stirbt man


----------



## Mjuu (8. Juli 2009)

bei mir scheint die sonne :x


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofm-HJJIpu4 <-- ekelhaft aber lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zahandra (8. Juli 2009)

Mais


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> frage:
> 
> was ist besser als gott,
> böser als der teufel,
> ...



eine WoW CD?


----------



## Mjuu (8. Juli 2009)

bei mir scheint die sonne :x


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> frage:
> 
> was ist besser als gott,
> böser als der teufel,
> ...



zwiebeln?


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

Fangfrage

Zähle, wie viele "F" in folgendem Text vorkommen:
FINISHED FILES ARE THE RE-
SULT OF YEARS OF SCIENTIF-
IC STUDY COMBINED WITH THE
EXPERIENCE OF YEARS.


Das Ergebnis dürfte bei einige Verwunderung auslösen (kein Trick!).


----------



## ObelixHix (8. Juli 2009)

Der Mitwoch ist der Beste Tag in der Woche um Amts oder Artzbesuche zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur blöd das die Server Heute bis 13 Uhr down sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bauchfussel (8. Juli 2009)

nichts...


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

Bin mal afk, Teeworlds spielen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2009)

Ohrwurm 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmK5X4KtSzA


Macadamaia nüsse


----------



## jay390 (8. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SireS (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Fangfrage:
> 
> Zunächst wirft man das Äußere weg und kocht das Innere, dann isst man das Äußere und wirft das Innere weg.
> 
> ...



Das klingt nach Fisch!


----------



## KinayFeelwood (8. Juli 2009)

Ich guck immer switch reloaded wenn die server down sind...
ist sehr erfrischend xD


----------



## Mjuu (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Fangfrage
> 
> Zähle, wie viele "F" in folgendem Text vorkommen:
> FINISHED FILES ARE THE RE-
> ...



4

//e: 5  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Fangfrage
> 
> Zähle, wie viele "F" in folgendem Text vorkommen:
> FINISHED FILES ARE THE RE-
> ...



6 x F


----------



## Teradas (8. Juli 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> bei mir scheint die sonne :x


Bei mir regnets. -.-


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

ahch ja, monty python

kennt ihr auch die silly olympics, lumberjack song, ministry of silliy walks, und das fussbalspiel zwischen griechenland und dutschland? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Fangfrage
> 
> Zähle, wie viele "F" in folgendem Text vorkommen:
> FINISHED FILES ARE THE RE-
> ...



damn it... sind 6


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (8. Juli 2009)

6x f

das f in of wird idr übersehen


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

Fangfrage:

Ein Dackel lief 560 km von Berlin nach München. Vor Freude schlug er jede Sekunde mit dem Schwanz auf den Boden. Doch jedes mal wenn er das Aufklatschen des Schwanzes hörte, erschrak er und verdoppelte sein Tempo. Mit welcher Geschwindigkeit kam er in München an, wenn er in Berlin mit 2 m pro Sekunde gestartet ist? 



(Achtung: Physiker finden hier noch eine Sonderlösung, die im Bereich der Akustik liegt!!)

Das habt ihr davon, wenn ihr all die fragen richtig beantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Fangfrage
> 
> Zähle, wie viele "F" in folgendem Text vorkommen:
> FINISHED FILES ARE THE RE-
> ...


6


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2009)

keine F weil keins als F gesprochen wird


----------



## Zahandra (8. Juli 2009)

5


----------



## Teradas (8. Juli 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Bin mal afk, Teeworlds spielen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mh....
Das schein intressant.^^


----------



## ignatz87 (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Fangfrage
> 
> Zähle, wie viele "F" in folgendem Text vorkommen:
> FINISHED FILES ARE THE RE-
> ...



hab auch 4...


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

LICHTGESCHWINDIGKEIT!


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Fangfrage:
> 
> Ein Dackel lief 560 km von Berlin nach München. Vor Freude schlug er jede Sekunde mit dem Schwanz auf den Boden. Doch jedes mal wenn er das Aufklatschen des Schwanzes hörte, erschrak er und verdoppelte sein Tempo. Mit welcher Geschwindigkeit kam er in München an, wenn er in Berlin mit 2 m pro Sekunde gestartet ist?
> 
> ...


ein afrikanischer oder europäischer dackel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   vorsicht wieder monty python 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (8. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich sag 5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Das habt ihr davon, wenn ihr all die fragen richtig beantwortet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wäre sinnvoll wenn du die richtigen Antworten auch zitierst oder wenigstens nennst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2009)

wieviel wiegt der dackel


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Fangfrage:
> 
> Ein Dackel lief 560 km von Berlin nach München. Vor Freude schlug er jede Sekunde mit dem Schwanz auf den Boden. Doch jedes mal wenn er das Aufklatschen des Schwanzes hörte, erschrak er und verdoppelte sein Tempo. Mit welcher Geschwindigkeit kam er in München an, wenn er in Berlin mit 2 m pro Sekunde gestartet ist?
> 
> ...



4.666,66 km/h... ich hab mich sicher verrechnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Wäre sinnvoll wenn du die richtigen Antworten auch zitierst oder wenigstens nennst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mach ich ab der Dackelfrage


----------



## Eruator (8. Juli 2009)

Moin,
also ich  habe mir jetzt mal alle eure 38861 Beiträge durchgelesen und ich muss sagen ihr habt mir echt geholfen.

Nur das mit dem Dackel ist mir so kurz nach dem Aufstehen noch ein bissl zu kompliziert^^

Euch wünsche ich noch allen einen wunderschönen guten Morgen


Grüße Eruator


----------



## aufgeraucht (8. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> für was gibts schalosien (kA wie man die schreibt)


Bin nen bissel spät dran, aber der Vollständigkeit halber: Jalousie


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

_Teeworlds.com
Version 0.5.1 downloaden
entpacken, starten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ihr mich sucht, einfach nach [WoW]Kirby suchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Kyrha (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Fangfrage
> 
> Zähle, wie viele "F" in folgendem Text vorkommen:
> FINISHED FILES ARE THE RE-
> ...




Ich komm auch auf 6 x F 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2009)

ha 300 m/s weil er dann denn schall überholt u sein Schwanzschlagen nicht mehr hört


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> ha 300 m/s weil er dann denn schall überholt u sein Schwanzschlagen nicht mehr hört



verdammt,.. stimmt - ganz vergessen das zu beachten


----------



## Tithilion (8. Juli 2009)

6


----------



## Nikoxus (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Fangfrage:
> 
> Ein Dackel lief 560 km von Berlin nach München. Vor Freude schlug er jede Sekunde mit dem Schwanz auf den Boden. Doch jedes mal wenn er das Aufklatschen des Schwanzes hörte, erschrak er und verdoppelte sein Tempo. Mit welcher Geschwindigkeit kam er in München an, wenn er in Berlin mit 2 m pro Sekunde gestartet ist?
> 
> ...



also
er startet mit 2m pro sekunde,das sind 7.2 kmh und das mal 560 sind 4032km das sind wiederrum 1120 m pro sekunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:mist verrechnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eruator (8. Juli 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> ha 300 m/s weil er dann denn schall überholt u sein Schwanzschlagen nicht mehr hört



schlaues kerlchen, da wäre ich jetzt nicht draufgekommen^^

...ähm und wie viele Fs gibts jetzt nochmal???


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juli 2009)

Eruator schrieb:


> Moin,
> also ich  habe mir jetzt mal alle eure 38861 Beiträge durchgelesen und ich muss sagen ihr habt mir echt geholfen.
> 
> Nur das mit dem Dackel ist mir so kurz nach dem Aufstehen noch ein bissl zu kompliziert^^
> ...


Da musst aber viel Kaffee intus haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

Warum ist es auf einmal so leise?

BUFFED, make some NOISE!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Da musst aber viel Kaffee intus haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das erinnert mich gerade an transformers 2... "ic hhab gerade mein astronomie buch in 32,6 sekunden gelesen..."


----------



## Flapp (8. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen @ All^^

Na alles fresh hier?


----------



## Lenay (8. Juli 2009)

So nu hol ich ma meine "Deine Mutter-Sprüche" raus ^^ (die sind einfach zu geil)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nr.1:
Deine Mutter kauft Obst Bei Apple!

Gibt alle par Sekunden nen neuen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer will darf gerne auch einen dazwischenwerfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

push


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juli 2009)

Hat sich hier eigentlich schonmal ein Mod zu Wort gemeldet? (Meine jetzt nicht nur um Flames zu verwarnen sondern dem Spaß wegen)


----------



## Argeyl (8. Juli 2009)

es sind 3


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

Ma ne Frage, gibbet hier auf buffed jetzt nen BLizzard Schutz? Kann bei meiner Signatur nicht mehr Ghostcrawler als Namen einfügen, bzw ist es sofort wieder weg wenn ich's mache Oo


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> ha 300 m/s weil er dann denn schall überholt u sein Schwanzschlagen nicht mehr hört



Omg^^
verdammt, ja richtig...

>.< ihr macht mich fertig

*sich ne neue fangfrage einfallen lässt*


----------



## ignatz87 (8. Juli 2009)

"Deine Mutter bellt wenns klingelt"


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> das erinnert mich gerade an transformers 2... "ic hhab gerade mein astronomie buch in 32,6 sekunden gelesen..."


Muss ich mir auch mal anschaun bei Gelegenheit, ist der Film empfehlenswert?


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

nächste frage:

was hat am morgen 4 beine, am mittag 2 und am abend 3 beine?


----------



## Nikoxus (8. Juli 2009)

Wenn deine Mutter vom Dach in Berlin Wedding springt,singt Massiv:Wenn der Mond in mein Ghetto kracht.

Das is mein Favorit xD


----------



## Nikoxus (8. Juli 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> nächste frage:
> 
> was hat am morgen 4 beine, am mittag 2 und am abend 3 beine?



der mensch
4beine Baby
2Kind-Erwachsen
3Opa/oma mit Gehstock


----------



## Eruator (8. Juli 2009)

deine mutter steht vor kick und schreit "ich bin billiger"

^^


übrigens soll doch transformers der schlechteste Film allerzeiten sein, hab ich zumindest von nem kumpel gehört^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ergebnis dürfte bei einige Verwunderung auslösen


Funktioniert am besten bei Leuten, die des Englischen mächtig sind. Habs vor ca. fünf Jahren mal mit Kollegen gemacht. Die Dame ohne Englischkenntnisse war die einzige, die richtig gezählt hat. Liegt wohl daran, dass sie nicht GELESEN hat, sondern Buchstabe für Buchstabe durchgegangen ist.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

ach mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Fangfragen:
Mit welchem Gerät mäht man Heu?


Drei männer gehen tauchen, aber nur bei zweien werden die Haare nass. Warum?


----------



## Lenay (8. Juli 2009)

Deine Mutter heißt Jumbo und testet Schnitzel bei Galileo!


----------



## Dragonchen (8. Juli 2009)

hallo ertsmal bin ne neue hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so da die server noch etwas down sind wollt ich mich hier mal einschalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hoffe man  "liest"  öfters von einnander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Dragonchen


----------



## fedisch (8. Juli 2009)

/push






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hordecore (8. Juli 2009)

die antwort auf die frage mit den F's ist 6.
der trick ist, dass man das F in "OF" mitzählen muss (ist leicht zu übersehen, weil man drüberliest)


----------



## jay390 (8. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ma ne Frage, gibbet hier auf buffed jetzt nen BLizzard Schutz? Kann bei meiner Signatur nicht mehr Ghostcrawler als Namen einfügen, bzw ist es sofort wieder weg wenn ich's mache Oo



ich glaub das ist namecalling


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Muss ich mir auch mal anschaun bei Gelegenheit, ist der Film empfehlenswert?



extremst geil der film, kann ich nur empfehlen ^^


----------



## m-a-g-g-i (8. Juli 2009)

Lass meine Mutter aus dem Spiel dann lass ich deine aus dem Keller.

Mütter Sprüche sind nicht so toll.
Manche sind vieleicht lustig aber ich finde es gehört sich nicht.


Kann mir einer Sagen wie ich eine Signatur von meinen Char machen kann.
Manche haben hier so Schöne sowas will ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

seit wann mäht man heu ?^^


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> keine F weil keins als F gesprochen wird



leider falsch
Richtige Antwort wäre 6 Fs

die meisten kamen auf 3-5

weil das Gehirn OF nicht bearbeitet^^
Wer alle sechs F auf Anhieb zählt, ist ein Genie - drei ist normal, vier selten.


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> ich glaub das ist namecalling



Naja, dann dürften andere Quotes aber auch nicht funktionieren =/


----------



## TheEwanie (8. Juli 2009)

Tach zusammen


----------



## Nikoxus (8. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> Fangfragen:
> Mit welchem Gerät mäht man Heu?
> 
> 
> Drei männer gehen tauchen, aber nur bei zweien werden die Haare nass. Warum?



1:Heu is doch getroknetes Gras warum das noch mähen?

2.Vlt weil der eine ne Glatze hat


----------



## Akonos (8. Juli 2009)

Eruator schrieb:


> deine mutter steht vor kick und schreit "ich bin billiger"
> 
> ^^
> 
> ...




dazu sag ich nur: Megan Fox spielt mit! (http://davesawchuk.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/megan_fox-2304.jpg)


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

moin moin^^


----------



## jay390 (8. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lenay (8. Juli 2009)

ok ich lass das nun mit den deine mutter-sprüchen ^^ xD sollte ja nur die stimmung nen bisschen ankurbeln xD geht ja an keinen der hier ist ^^ sowas nennt man auch nen joke


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

Akonos schrieb:


> dazu sag ich nur: Megan Fox spielt mit! (http://davesawchuk.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/megan_fox-2304.jpg)



/sign


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

ich, morgens fall ich kotzend auf alle viere, mittags geh ich die drogen holen, und abends verkrepel, ich, wobei ich auf die Knie falle, und mich mit einer Hand abstütze


----------



## Kyrha (8. Juli 2009)

ey wenn man hier nachkommen wil mit lesen, muss ich aufhören zu arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (8. Juli 2009)

mhh....Wie gehts euch so?


----------



## Senseless6666 (8. Juli 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> nächste frage:
> 
> was hat am morgen 4 beine, am mittag 2 und am abend 3 beine?



Nen mensch als baby, erwachsener und als alter mensch :O


----------



## Flapp (8. Juli 2009)

Also ich guck grad   Punisher:WarZone    und was macht ihr so?^^


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

PRIVATSERVER ZOMG!


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn ich jetzt Frage welcher Server werd ich gehauen, aber egal.
Welcher Server? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

jop, mensch is rischtsch^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Wer alle sechs F auf Anhieb zählt, ist ein Genie



ich wusste es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....meine professoren haben das genie in mir noch nicht erkannt...jetzt habe ich den beweis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Kyrha schrieb:


> ey wenn man hier nachkommen wil mit lesen, muss ich aufhören zu arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab ich schon lange ^^


----------



## Nikoxus (8. Juli 2009)

Kyrha schrieb:


> ey wenn man hier nachkommen wil mit lesen, muss ich aufhören zu arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign


----------



## TheEwanie (8. Juli 2009)

ich...warte...


----------



## jay390 (8. Juli 2009)

Kyrha schrieb:


> ey wenn man hier nachkommen wil mit lesen, muss ich aufhören zu arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jop kaum 1-2 min nit geschaut und schon ist man meilenweit hinten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (8. Juli 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> hallo ertsmal bin ne neue hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Guten Morgen und Willkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt Frage welcher Server werd ich gehauen, aber egal.
> Welcher Server?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auf einem privat server


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2009)

Ice Age 3 ist absolut der Hammer 

mal ne Frage ist die Hauptnachricht nur das ne Trauerfeier für M.J. war ich checks nicht in Afgahnistan werden anschläge verübt und in Afrika Kinder verschleppt u zu Soldaten gemacht aber alle interessieren sich nur für nen Musiker


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> auf einem privat server



Dat is mir schon klar, ich will den namen des pservers wissen, kein Bock nen eigenen wieder aufzusetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (8. Juli 2009)

juchu, bald kann ich meinen shammy weiterleveln =)


----------



## Akonos (8. Juli 2009)

langweilig xD

btw.: letzte woche ausm obsi25-raid geflogen, hatte mein angelgear an, haben die noch nichtmal hören wollen^^


----------



## PewPew_oO (8. Juli 2009)

Schaue zum ersten mal hier rein, echt verwirrend^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Ice Age 3 ist absolut der Hammer
> 
> mal ne Frage ist die Hauptnachricht nur das ne Trauerfeier für M.J. war ich checks nicht in Afgahnistan werden anschläge verübt und in Afrika Kinder verschleppt u zu Soldaten gemacht aber alle interessieren sich nur für nen Musiker



krieg is blöd...
MJ war toll....


----------



## TheEwanie (8. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> auf einem privat server


*g*


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

TOll, es gibt tausende von denen! Name wäre nett :-/
warte, isses, man WIE HIEß DER?


----------



## jay390 (8. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt Frage welcher Server werd ich gehauen, aber egal.
> Welcher Server?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



öhm das pic is aus google xD


----------



## Teradas (8. Juli 2009)

KinayFeelwood schrieb:


> juchu, bald kann ich meinen shammy weiterleveln =)


In 2 Stunden und 11 Minuten.

und ich meinen Magier,der ist jetzt auf 75 und der macht Spaß als Frostfeuermage,das haut rein.


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> mal ne Frage ist die Hauptnachricht nur das ne Trauerfeier für M.J. war ich checks nicht in Afgahnistan werden anschläge verübt und in Afrika Kinder verschleppt u zu Soldaten gemacht aber alle interessieren sich nur für nen Musiker



Menschen sind halt (sehr) komische Wesen....


----------



## Kyrha (8. Juli 2009)

> hab ich schon lange ^^



naja ich tumle hier schon ein weilchen, d.h. hab ich auch irgendwie aufgehört zu arbeiten. zum glück hat der chef urlaub.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akonos (8. Juli 2009)

michael jackson != mensch


----------



## Ragipopagi (8. Juli 2009)

Auch mal nen hallo hierlass... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Ice Age 3 ist absolut der Hammer
> 
> mal ne Frage ist die Hauptnachricht nur das ne Trauerfeier für M.J. war ich checks nicht in Afgahnistan werden anschläge verübt und in Afrika Kinder verschleppt u zu Soldaten gemacht aber alle interessieren sich nur für nen Musiker



ja doch ist so, in der bild haben die nachrichten über Unglücke auch nur 5 zeilen, während daneben das thema "wie baue ich einen drachen" die ganze seite ausfüllt


----------



## Nikoxus (8. Juli 2009)

Akonos schrieb:


> langweilig xD
> 
> btw.: letzte woche ausm obsi25-raid geflogen, hatte mein angelgear an, haben die noch nichtmal hören wollen^^




xD
Ich hatte ma nen ganzen Raid ne Angelrute an und mein Angel hut
hab mich gefrag warum ich so wenig dmg mache,nach dem Kel Thuzard kil is mir das dann aufgefallen
als wir nen screenshot gemacht hatten xD


----------



## Dragonchen (8. Juli 2009)

manno warum sind die blöden server den heute sooooooooooo lange down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
will endlich mein Mäuschen weiter spielen 
mir ist langweilig und im tv läuft auch nur mist


manno
manno
manno
manno


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

Bild =| Nachrichten


----------



## Teradas (8. Juli 2009)

Ragipopagi schrieb:


> Auch mal nen hallo hierlass...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hallo!


----------



## TheEwanie (8. Juli 2009)

kennt wen lustiges flash spielchen?


----------



## Distriction (8. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen =D


----------



## PewPew_oO (8. Juli 2009)

Mmmmmmm Bäretatzli... *mampft*


----------



## Klimmbimm92 (8. Juli 2009)

Morgen Leute
Ferien sind was feines oder?


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Mmmmmmm Bäretatzli... *mampft*



Der arme Druide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

Klimmbimm92 schrieb:


> Morgen Leute
> Ferien sind was feines oder?



oh ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

Google, ja toll >.>

*deleted


----------



## Distriction (8. Juli 2009)

Gegen die Langeweile... not!


----------



## Syvius (8. Juli 2009)

Ich wunder mich ja auch immer wenn ich im Videotext neben Anschlag auf Afghanistan lese :

"Pitt und Jolie doch zusammen!" (war nur ein Beispiel).

Naja es gibt wichtige und unwichtige Sachen, wobei ich aber hier ganz klar sagen muss, Michael Jackson war nicht unwichtig!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

Joa Chinin, da gabs schon so einige lustige bugs


----------



## Eruator (8. Juli 2009)

oha earth song is so geil^^

höre ich gerade^^

mal ne andere Frage: was isn bei euch für Wetter???
also bei mir isses bewölkt aber nicht regnerisch^^


----------



## Distriction (8. Juli 2009)

Das zu diskutieren würde ausarten... andres Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bei mir ebenso bewökt


----------



## Sonsbecker (8. Juli 2009)

Klimmbimm92 schrieb:


> Morgen Leute
> Ferien sind was feines oder?



keine ahnung - meine letzten ferien, damals klasse 12, liegen 26 jahre zurück 

dafür sind die server wieder voll mit den OLOLOLOLLLLS - spaß ist somit garantiert


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

Syvius schrieb:


> Ich wunder mich ja auch immer wenn ich im Videotext neben Anschlag auf Afghanistan lese :
> 
> "Pitt und Jolie doch zusammen!" (war nur ein Beispiel).
> 
> Naja es gibt wichtige und unwichtige Sachen, wobei ich aber hier ganz klar sagen muss, Michael Jackson war nicht unwichtig!




das nicht, aber dafür alle anderen, die gestorben sind zu vernachlässigen is auch nich sooo doll


----------



## Bummrar (8. Juli 2009)

Eruator schrieb:


> oha earth song is so geil^^
> 
> höre ich gerade^^
> 
> ...



same here nur dass ich noch am fieren bin^.^


----------



## Kyrha (8. Juli 2009)

Klimmbimm92 schrieb:


> Morgen Leute
> Ferien sind was feines oder?



Ferien? Urlaaub? was genau ist das? was zu essen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (8. Juli 2009)

wolken regen
wolken regen
wolken regen
was will man verlangen wenn man in der stadt mit den meisten regentagen im jahr wohnt???


wolken und REGEN


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> keine ahnung - meine letzten ferien, damals klasse 12, liegen 26 jahre zurück
> 
> dafür sind die server wieder voll mit den OLOLOLOLLLLS - spaß ist somit garantiert



Dat werte ich mal gleich als persöhnliche Beleidigung und verallgemeinerung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klimmbimm92 (8. Juli 2009)

Bei mir ist es auch bewölkt aber irgentwie scheint die Sonne auch Ôo


----------



## Akonos (8. Juli 2009)

Klick mich!


----------



## Teradas (8. Juli 2009)

Eruator schrieb:


> oha earth song is so geil^^
> 
> höre ich gerade^^
> 
> ...


Schauer und dann immer Sonne =) Abwechselnd.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Klimmbimm92 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es auch bewölkt aber irgentwie scheint die Sonne auch Ôo




iwie ist es klar das die sonne scheint, sonst wäre es ja völlig dunkel bei dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

arbeit, schule, lernen? lol wasn das? link pls!!!!!111 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (8. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Dat werte ich mal gleich als persöhnliche Beleidigung und verallgemeinerung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn dir der schuh passt - zieh ihn an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

Fangfrage:

Die amerikanische Seven-Eleven-Shops haben 24 Stunden geöffnet, 365 Tage im Jahr. Warum haben sie Schlösser an den Türen?


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Fangfrage:
> 
> Die amerikanische Seven-Eleven-Shops haben 24 Stunden geöffnet, 365 Tage im Jahr. Warum haben sie Schlösser an den Türen?



damit man die kunden einschließen kann und so zum einkauf zwingt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akonos (8. Juli 2009)

versicherungstechnische gründe oder nachtschalter


----------



## Klimmbimm92 (8. Juli 2009)

Nein so richtig als wären keine Wolken da, aber das sind überall welche.


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

Wegens der Versicherung


----------



## Teradas (8. Juli 2009)

Akonos schrieb:


> Klick mich!


Das macht Spaß!


----------



## Eruator (8. Juli 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> wolken regen
> wolken regen
> wolken regen
> was will man verlangen wenn man in der stadt mit den meisten regentagen im jahr wohnt???
> ...



welches ist denn die stadt mit den meisten regentagen???wenn man fragen darf???


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Fangfrage:
> 
> Die amerikanische Seven-Eleven-Shops haben 24 Stunden geöffnet, 365 Tage im Jahr. Warum haben sie Schlösser an den Türen?


Damit man sich aussperren kann.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2009)

die wollen auch mal Zähne putzen

und außerdem muß man die Lebensmittel lagern die könnte ja jmd klauen außerdem hat das was mit den Amerikanischen Versicherungstandards zu tun


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

los kommt nur noch 50 seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

Wegen der Versicherung ist richtig

Fangfrage:

Was passiert, wenn man in einem Fahrzeug sitzt, das sich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegt, die Scheinwerfer einschaltet?


----------



## jay390 (8. Juli 2009)

oder das. Auch aus Google



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (8. Juli 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> los kommt nur noch 50 seiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromark (8. Juli 2009)

http://www.flashgames.de/index.php?onlines...2&todo=play

Das ist ein lustiger WoW ersatz wenn die Server down sind


----------



## Teufelchena (8. Juli 2009)

Moin

ICh staune immer wieder ,wie der Mittwoch den einen oder anderen, dazu bringt sich in geistige Ergüsse zu schwelgen ^^

Ja es ist Mittwoch das Wetter is shit und die Kids haben ferien^^

Gruss aus dem Ort mit der Sonne^^


----------



## Sonsbecker (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Wegen der Versicherung ist richtig
> 
> Fangfrage:
> 
> Was passiert, wenn man in einem Fahrzeug, das sich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegt, die Scheinwerfer einschaltet?



du wirst bestimmt auf null gebremst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (8. Juli 2009)

alos laut einer statistik ist es wuppertal


----------



## Manitu2007 (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Fangfrage:
> 
> Die amerikanische Seven-Eleven-Shops haben 24 Stunden geöffnet, 365 Tage im Jahr. Warum haben sie Schlösser an den Türen?




öhm um die Tür zum laden zu öffnen? und die Kasse wird sicherlich abgeschlossen sein^^


auch ne Schöne Frage auch wenn sie aus dem GM-Fragen Forum geklaut ist aber ich fand die Antwort vom GM so geil

Warum laufen Nasen, während Füße riechen?


----------



## Dragonchen (8. Juli 2009)

mit den meisten regentagen


----------



## Akonos (8. Juli 2009)

es bringt nix das licht am auto. der lichtkegel wird nicht vorm auto zu sehen sein


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Wegen der Versicherung ist richtig
> 
> Fangfrage:
> 
> Was passiert, wenn man in einem Fahrzeug, das sich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegt, die Scheinwerfer einschaltet?



gar nix ?^^


----------



## Teradas (8. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> oder das. Auch aus Google
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lol!
Level 19 Warlock^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (8. Juli 2009)

Lokales schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einem Alkholwert von 3,08 Promille war ein Radfahrer am Donnerstagnachmittag in der Innenstadt unterwegs.


Holla! Das geht doch nur mit jahrelangem Training, oder? Mit 3 Promille würde sich mir die Funktionsweise eines Fahrrades jedenfalls verschließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (8. Juli 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> das nicht, aber dafür alle anderen, die gestorben sind zu vernachlässigen is auch nich sooo doll



werden sie doch nicht. täglich hört man von verschleppten, katastrophen, kriegsopfer. wenn man da mal ein paar tage dem grössten musiker und entertainer aller zeiten widmet, halte ich das für ok...er hatt es meiner meinung nach mehr als verdient.

die zahlreichen kriegs- oder mordopfer werden dabei nicht vergessen und in wenigen tagen werden diese wieder die schlagzeilen füllen.


----------



## Eruator (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn man in einem Fahrzeug, das sich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegt, die Scheinwerfer einschaltet?



ich nehme mal an das es trotzdem dunkel sien wird, da man ja quasi mit seinem licht fährt es also nicht vorauscheinen kann^^


----------



## Kyrha (8. Juli 2009)

Eruator schrieb:


> welches ist denn die stadt mit den meisten regentagen???wenn man fragen darf???



Kommt drauf an wo du meinst? weltweit? Ich glaub das is ein kaff namens forks oder so in USA, bin mir aber ned sicher.......


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> du wirst bestimmt auf null gebremst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nope^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (8. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> krieg is blöd...
> MJ war toll....



ich persönlich hab ja immer wennich den sah gedacht "der lebt noch?" und es ging mir ehrlich aufn sack wenn iwas über diesen typ kam, der hat sowieso nixmehr gemacht, außer jezzt wollte er nochma auf tour gehen aba nur playback.. als er starb dachte ich kurz sogar (ich gönne niemandem den tot) endlich ruhe, das war eig bei dem auch überfällig.. aba jezzt.. kommt soviel news blödsinn über den.. boah... es interessiert keinen die dies interessiert die nehmen an diesen trauerfeiern teil, die nicht, die wollen auch net sone news hörn.


----------



## jay390 (8. Juli 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Lol!
> Level 19 Warlock^^



mit 2 Thunderfurys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argeyl (8. Juli 2009)

krieg echt nen horn.. bis 13 uhr.. wie ich bliz kenne wirds dann erst wieder 15 oder so ..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutschwert (8. Juli 2009)

Wieso sind die Server heut bis 13:00 uhr down >_> komm nicht klarr


----------



## Bodog (8. Juli 2009)

Akonos schrieb:


> Klick mich!



Das Spiel ist geil xD


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

schon wieder regen :/


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

Eruator schrieb:


> ich nehme mal an das es trotzdem dunkel sien wird, da man ja quasi mit seinem licht fährt es also nicht vorauscheinen kann^^



richtig

Fangfrage
Warum sind unter Flugsitzen Schwimmwesten und keine Fallschirme?


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

Stellt euch mal vor, Archimonde in Größe 3x, und den auf einem Teufelsorc als Mount


----------



## FieserFiesling (8. Juli 2009)

was geht leute ?! weiss im moment nicht, welchen twink ich spielen soll, wenn server wieder gehen =(


----------



## arenasturm (8. Juli 2009)

mahlzeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (8. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> mit 2 Thunderfurys
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Klar doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> richtig
> 
> Fangfrage
> Warum sind unter Flugsitzen Schwimmwesten und keine Fallschirme?



weil das notwassern einfacher ist als jeden aus den türen rauszukicken


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

weil beider dünnen luft man eh sterben würde^^


----------



## Dragonchen (8. Juli 2009)

wenn wenigstens der patch heute kommen w´ürde, würd icfh das ja verstehen aber er braucht ja noch was also warum sooooooooooooooooo lange zwangs  WoW-pause


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> weil das notwassern einfacher ist als jeden aus den türen rauszukicken



Logisch^^



d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> das mit den türen kam mal bei kopfball
> 
> man kriegt die türen nich auf, weil der druck innen höher ist als draußen und die tür erst nach innen aufgeht^^



auch wahr

Fangfrage

Weshalb braucht man einen Schalldämpfer, um einen Pantomimen zu erschießen?


----------



## Hanfgurke (8. Juli 2009)

Fat Cat is goil xD


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

das mit den türen kam mal bei kopfball

man kriegt die türen nich auf, weil der druck innen höher ist als draußen und die tür erst nach innen aufgeht^^


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

Das flugzeug ist in 11k M HGöhe, da verreckt jeder, und bei 3k gehts schon zu steil runter, als dass man das Rausspringen überleben würde

Zudem gibs zuviele unfähige, um die Fallschirm korrekt zu verwenden


----------



## Akonos (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Fangfrage:
> 
> Die amerikanische Seven-Eleven-Shops haben 24 Stunden geöffnet, 365 Tage im Jahr. Warum haben sie Schlösser an den Türen?






Heydu schrieb:


> richtig
> 
> Fangfrage
> Warum sind unter Flugsitzen Schwimmwesten und keine Fallschirme?



weil bei dem niedrigen luftdruck da oben essig mit fallschirmspringen ist und runter kommen se alle


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2009)

geht beides noch nicht da 1tens die energie enorm sein müßte das auto auf Lichtgeschwindigkeit zu bringen und 2ten sofern 1tens funktioniert wenn das ich das Licht anschaltet bewege ich mich mit dem Licht vorwärts bedeutet ein Nullzustand in der Zeit erst wenn ich wieder langsamer werde seh ich das Licht bzw die Birne angehen


----------



## Kyrha (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Fangfrage
> Warum sind unter Flugsitzen Schwimmwesten und keine Fallschirme?



Wiel ein Fallschir sinnlos wäre, da du etweder erfrierst oder erstickst, mit der weste überlebst du zumindest im wasser, wenn das Flugzeug ne notlandung hinkriegt.


----------



## jay390 (8. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-2BzE4fqsU

Unbedingt gucken


----------



## MikeMcHero (8. Juli 2009)

Wenn man sich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegt schrumpft der Raum der einen umgibt auf einen einzigen winzigen Punkt zusammen ... es spielt also keine Rolle, ob ich mein Licht anschalte oder nicht. Ich bin sowieso an allen Orten des Universums gleichzeitig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

FF


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Logisch^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weil er den Schuss onst nicht realisieren würde.


----------



## Sonsbecker (8. Juli 2009)

frage: ich habe ein wort mit sieben buchstaben - nimmt man acht weg, bleiben drei übrig - welches wort ist es?


----------



## bacardi24143 (8. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mahlzeit wollt auch mal im sucht thread was posten ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

MikeMcHero schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegt schrumpft der Raum der einen umgibt auf einen einzigen winzigen Punkt zusammen ... es spielt also keine Rolle, ob ich mein Licht anschalte oder nicht. Ich bin sowieso an allen Orten des Universums gleichzeitig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



falsch^^


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

bacardi24143 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Mahlzeit wollt auch mal im sucht thread was posten ^^
> ...



xD wer ist hier n suchti^^


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

habt alle richtig erraten^^

Vergesst die letzte Frage nicht

Ich wiederhole

Weshalb braucht man einen Schalldämpfer, um einen Pantomimen zu erschießen?


----------



## Akonos (8. Juli 2009)

/push^^


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

Spezifische Kausalalgorithmen die in Reihe gehen mit der Modularsequenzsynthese zur Bestimmung der manikularen Luftfeuchtigkeit x² durch die Infrarotultraviolettelichteinstrahlungs Methode die in relation zur paraphysischen intensiv labilisierunden latenter emotionsmethode steht ^^


----------



## bacardi24143 (8. Juli 2009)

na wir alle^^ sonst würden wir nicht rumheulen das server solange down und uns hier nicht langweilen sondern eher das wetter geniessen^^


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

das licht der sonne hat ja auch lichtgeschwindigkeit, trotzdem braucht es 8 min bis zur erde ^^


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Weil er den Schuss onst nicht realisieren würde.



Lol, ja^^
es ist die umgekehrte Denkweise

nächste

Fangfrage

Warum trugen Kamikaze-Piloten Helme?


----------



## Sonsbecker (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> habt alle richtig erraten^^
> 
> Vergesst die letzte Frage nicht
> 
> ...



weil er sonst den knall nicht "hört"?


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

wegen funk und sauerstoff und so^^?


----------



## Sir Wagi (8. Juli 2009)

bacardi24143 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Mahlzeit wollt auch mal im sucht thread was posten ^^
> ...


GZ ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mache auch mal mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Huds (8. Juli 2009)

ist das hier der wow-kiddy thread?


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

Damit sie nach einem Aufprall eventuell noch überlebten, und mit einem Dolch noch wen abstechen konnten?


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

ach damit die sich beim einsteigen nich wehtun, wenn sie mim kopf anstoßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> weil er sonst den knall nicht "hört"?



jep, wurde aber schon beantwortet^^

siehe neue Fangfrage


----------



## Eruator (8. Juli 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> xD wer ist hier n suchti^^



er denkt wohl weil wir alle nichts besseres zu kacken haben als hier im thread zu sein und alle heiß darauf sind das die Server wieder hochfahren^^

naja...ich wollte wirklich zocken aber das fällt mir immer erst ein wenn ich schon vorm PC hock, also das die server down sind^^


----------



## jay390 (8. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Obama live und in AION




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (8. Juli 2009)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> frage: ich habe ein wort mit sieben buchstaben - nimmt man acht weg, bleiben drei übrig - welches wort ist es?



achtzig?


----------



## Nikoxus (8. Juli 2009)

da is man ma 5min afk und schon kann man sich durch 6 neue Seiten lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juli 2009)

1 2 3 4 5 6 7
g e d a c h t
-acht
=
g e d
1 2 3



so spontan nachgedacht^^


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

Huds schrieb:


> ist das hier der wow-kiddy thread?



ne das is die abteilung der eltern aber ich bring dich gerne in den kindergarten hab gerad eh nix zu tun^^


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juli 2009)

Huds schrieb:


> ist das hier der wow-kiddy thread?


Bist du der Allzeit-Flamer?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

Eruator schrieb:


> er denkt wohl weil wir alle nichts besseres zu kacken haben als hier im thread zu sein und alle heiß darauf sind das die Server wieder hochfahren^^
> 
> naja...ich wollte wirklich zocken aber das fällt mir immer erst ein wenn ich schon vorm PC hock, also das die server down sind^^



so gehts mir auch immer xD


----------



## aufgeraucht (8. Juli 2009)

Huds schrieb:


> ist das hier der wow-kiddy thread?


Ich will niemanden zu nahe treten - aber ausserhalb der Ferienzeit ist das hier etwas inhaltsreicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Logisch^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hmm *grübel* damit man auch eine Stumme "Geste" macht da die ja nix sagen


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

Fangfrage

Warum trugen Kamikaze-Piloten Helme?


----------



## Akonos (8. Juli 2009)

es muss mehr geflamed werden!


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> hmm *grübel* damit man auch eine Stumme "Geste" macht da die ja nix sagen



lol


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2009)

die Server sind lange down wegen a) bugfix wegen dem Hunterbegleiter  b) vorbereitung fürn Patch c) löschen von mülldateien die Fehler verursachen


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

hm, als glücksbringer??^^


----------



## MØUJØU O.O (8. Juli 2009)

Nikoxus schrieb:


> da is man ma 5min afk und schon kann man sich durch 6 neue Seiten lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hehe,gewöhn dich dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alloaaa (8. Juli 2009)

Kann mir wer hier nochmal die Antwort drauf sagen? Ich find sie nicht und bin so neugierig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die amerikanische Seven-Eleven-Shops haben 24 Stunden geöffnet, 365 Tage im Jahr. Warum haben sie Schlösser an den Türen?


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> die Server sind lange down wegen a) bugfix wegen dem Hunterbegleiter  b) vorbereitung fürn Patch c) löschen von mülldateien die Fehler verursachen




omg diablo is here !!!! lauft leute lauft !!!!


----------



## Akonos (8. Juli 2009)

Alloaaa schrieb:


> Kann mir wer hier nochmal die Antwort drauf sagen? Ich find sie nicht und bin so neugierig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



versicherung


----------



## Klimmbimm92 (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Fangfrage
> 
> Warum trugen Kamikaze-Piloten Helme?



weil sie dann mehr schaden anrichteten


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Lol, ja^^
> es ist die umgekehrte Denkweise
> 
> nächste
> ...


Damit man sie als Kanonenkugel benutzen kann.



Eruator schrieb:


> er denkt wohl weil wir alle nichts besseres zu kacken haben als hier im thread zu sein und alle heiß darauf sind das die Server wieder hochfahren^^
> 
> naja...ich wollte wirklich zocken aber das fällt mir immer erst ein wenn ich schon vorm PC hock, also das die server down sind^^


Ich warte nichtmal auf die Server, meine Gamezeit ist seit 3 Tagen durch, aber ist so langweilig um die Uhrzeit.


----------



## Nikoxus (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Fangfrage
> 
> Warum trugen Kamikaze-Piloten Helme?



Damit sie sich im Flugzeug den Kopf nicht stoßen?


----------



## Taegan (8. Juli 2009)

Allwöchentlicher Mittwochs-push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

Klimmbimm92 schrieb:


> weil sie dann mehr schaden anrichteten



mit pickelhaube und so XD


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

Meine Antwort von vorhin: Damit sie nach einem Aufprall noch einmal aufstehen und wen abstechen konnten.


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Damit man sie als Kanonenkugel benutzen kann.
> 
> 
> Ich warte nichtmal auf die Server, meine Gamezeit ist seit 3 Tagen durch, aber ist so langweilig um die Uhrzeit.



geh blutspenden dann kriegste evtl n paar euro xD


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

Alloaaa schrieb:


> Kann mir wer hier nochmal die Antwort drauf sagen? Ich find sie nicht und bin so neugierig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wegen der Versicherung =)

Ausserdem haben die auch Kühlräume und so, und die dürfen nicht einfach so aus sicherheitsgründen geöffnet sein


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Fangfrage
> 
> Warum trugen Kamikaze-Piloten Helme?



ha Fail die hatten keine Helme sondern Pilotenmützen und erst vorm "einsatz" haben sie diese abgenommen und gegen ein Rituelles Stirnband ausgetauscht


----------



## Dragonchen (8. Juli 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> Spezifische Kausalalgorithmen die in Reihe gehen mit der Modularsequenzsynthese zur Bestimmung der manikularen Luftfeuchtigkeit x² durch die Infrarotultraviolettelichteinstrahlungs Methode die in relation zur paraphysischen intensiv labilisierunden latenter emotionsmethode steht ^^


 

ok .....


----------



## MØUJØU O.O (8. Juli 2009)

Klimmbimm92 schrieb:


> weil sie dann mehr schaden anrichteten




wieso sollten sie mehr schaden anrichten,nur weil sie helme trugen ? ^^


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

Nikoxus schrieb:


> Damit sie sich im Flugzeug den Kopf nicht stoßen?



O.o nicht dein ernst oder?

Die sterben doch eh, wieso also Helme tragen?


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> ha Fail die hatten keine Helme sondern Pilotenmützen und erst vorm "einsatz" haben sie diese abgenommen und gegen ein Rituelles Stirnband ausgetauscht



stimmt, das warn glaub ich so rote stirnbänder^^


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

Mehr Gewicht, 2 kg können bei 600 KM/h Aufprall ne große Menge ausmachen...evtl.?


----------



## Ronny799 (8. Juli 2009)

Damit ihr Hirn unbeschadet bleit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (8. Juli 2009)

Was ist Weiß und versteckt sich hinter einem Baum? ;>


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> ok .....



geile sache wa ^^ un die stirnbänder sind epic fail die warn aus bambus xD


----------



## Pamela1 (8. Juli 2009)

Damit sie sich den Kopf nicht stoßen beim Aufprall xD


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juli 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> geh blutspenden dann kriegste evtl n paar euro xD


Hab genug Geld, aber keine Lust mir eine Gamecard zu kaufen um 1-2Tage/Woche zu raiden und dann das Geld davon streichen zu sehn. Lohnt einfach nicht(mehr) im Moment  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MikeMcHero (8. Juli 2009)

Das Licht braucht 8 min aus UNSERER Sicht für den Weg von der Sonne zu uns. Aber aus SEINER Sicht vergeht KEINE Zeit. Deswegen stünde für den mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fahrenden Autofahrer nicht nur die Zeit still, er wäre auch an allen Orten des Universums gleichzeitig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Siehe Lorentzkontraktion, siehe Zeitdilatation usw.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

Letzte Frage wurde leider nicht ganz beantwortet^^

Es war einfach aus reiner Unwissenheit bzw. Gewohnheit, helme zu tragen^^
Militärmässig, nicht persöhnliche Gewohnheit^^

nächste

Fangfrage

Warum hat saurer Rahm ein Ablaufdatum?


----------



## Compléxx (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> O.o nicht dein ernst oder?
> 
> Die sterben doch eh, wieso also Helme tragen?




er hat rech^^ weil wenn sie sich den kopf stossen werden ssie ohnmächtig und können nich mehr killen^^


----------



## Eruator (8. Juli 2009)

wer bitte hat denn ferien??? NRW und wer noch???

...also ich komme aus BaWü und da hat noch niemand ferien, nur bin ich halt mit der Schule veddisch und habe deshalb gerade nichts zu kacken^^


----------



## MØUJØU O.O (8. Juli 2009)

Trutahn-Erdogan schrieb:


> Was ist Weiß und versteckt sich hinter einem Baum? ;>




ein Hase ?^^


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

MikeMcHero schrieb:


> Das Licht braucht 8 min aus UNSERER Sicht für den Weg von der Sonne zu uns. Aber aus SEINER Sicht vergeht KEINE Zeit. Deswegen stünde für den mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fahrenden Autofahrer nicht nur die Zeit still, er wäre auch an allen Orten des Universums gleichzeitig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



krass du hast es geschafft alles aus wikipedia zu kopieren xD gz


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

MikeMcHero schrieb:


> Das Licht braucht 8 min aus UNSERER Sicht für den Weg von der Sonne zu uns. Aber aus SEINER Sicht vergeht KEINE Zeit. Deswegen stünde für den mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fahrenden Autofahrer nicht nur die Zeit still, er wäre auch an allen Orten des Universums gleichzeitig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja, wenn mans so sieht haste recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baits (8. Juli 2009)

Und was ist unsichtbar und richt nach Hase?


----------



## Ronny799 (8. Juli 2009)

Weil jedes Lebensmittel ein Ablaufdatum haben muss.


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (8. Juli 2009)

Eine Schüchterne Milch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

Eruator schrieb:


> wer bitte hat denn ferien??? NRW und wer noch???
> 
> ...also ich komme aus BaWü und da hat noch niemand ferien, nur bin ich halt mit der Schule veddisch und habe deshalb gerade nichts zu kacken^^



ka ich hab urlaub^^


----------



## Compléxx (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Letzte Frage wurde leider nicht ganz beantwortet^^
> 
> Es war einfach aus reiner Unwissenheit bzw. Gewohnheit, helme zu tragen^^
> Militärmässig, nicht persöhnliche Gewohnheit^^
> ...




weil er irgendwann selbstmord macht weil er sauer is^^is doch logisch


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

er kann verklumpen, Farbe verändern etc.


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juli 2009)

Trutahn-Erdogan schrieb:


> Was ist Weiß und versteckt sich hinter einem Baum? ;>


Ein Glas Milch.


----------



## Akonos (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Letzte Frage wurde leider nicht ganz beantwortet^^
> 
> Es war einfach aus reiner Unwissenheit bzw. Gewohnheit, helme zu tragen^^
> Militärmässig, nicht persöhnliche Gewohnheit^^
> ...



weil in deutschland alles ein mhd (mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum) haben muss


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2009)

Naja aber bei dem kontrollierten Absturz soll auch noch das Ziel getroffen werden aber durch die hohen G-Kräfte die da wirken haut man sich den Schädel ein u plumst ins Wasser 


aber die richtige Vorgehensweise hab ich gepostet

auch die Deutschen hat Kamikazeflieger die wurden vorher eingeschweißt aber kranker waren die Flieger die die Amerikanischen Bomber vom Himmel geholt haben


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

EU-Vorschrift^^


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> er kann verklumpen, Farbe verändern etc.



grün anlaufen un pilze kriegen *g*


----------



## Argeyl (8. Juli 2009)

Baits schrieb:


> Und was ist unsichtbar und richt nach Hase?


hasenfurtz


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

Ronny799 schrieb:


> Weil jedes Lebensmittel ein Ablaufdatum haben muss.



jep



Compléxx schrieb:


> weil er irgendwann selbstmord macht weil er sauer is^^is doch logisch



ne xD



Chínín schrieb:


> er kann verklumpen, Farbe verändern etc.



jop, geht unter Lebensmittelvergiftung usw^^ je nachdem

Nächste 

Fangfrage

Was müsste man tun, wenn auf einer Packung "Irgendwoanders öffnen" stünde?


----------



## Pamela1 (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Warum hat saurer Rahm ein Ablaufdatum?



Weil sauer nicht gleich verschimmelt ist und alle Lebensmittel n Ablaufdatum bekommen müssen weils vom Gesetz her so geregelt ist


----------



## Manitu2007 (8. Juli 2009)

http://www.lustigestories.de/fun/videos/vi...php?video_id=33
http://joecartoon.atom.com/cartoons/195-froggy_funwheel
beim 2. is die Werbung nervig aber das game is lustig


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

wegwerfen, oder ne axt holen und gaputt hauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

die packung wegwerfen und ne andere nehmen^^


----------



## Dragonchen (8. Juli 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> grün anlaufen un pilze kriegen *g*




und wenn er das alles hat bekommt er füsschen und rennt weg


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (8. Juli 2009)

Hm Btw. Kennt jemand ein Paar Lustige Troll Posts aus dem Offiziellen Forum? Ich find die sau Komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nikoxus (8. Juli 2009)

Baits schrieb:


> Und was ist unsichtbar und richt nach Hase?


Hasenfurz


----------



## aufgeraucht (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Was müsste man tun, wenn auf einer Packung "Irgendwoanders öffnen" stünde?


Zulassen.


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> jep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da öffnen wo der Satz nicht lesbar ist.


----------



## Ronny799 (8. Juli 2009)

Woanders öffnen.


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

Ja, dann muss man das bei "Irgendwoanders" öffnen, muss man aber erstmal finden :-P


----------



## MikeMcHero (8. Juli 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> krass du hast es geschafft alles aus wikipedia zu kopieren xD gz



He he, hab ich nicht nötig.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

voller panik im kreis laufen und aaaahhhh rufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eruator (8. Juli 2009)

ich rufe nu mal beim arbeitsamt an und frage wie das geht das man seine Ausbildung verkürzt...


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

achja wartungsarbeiten wegen ungeahnter komplikationen bis vorrausichtlich 16 uhr ausgedehnt


----------



## Mjuu (8. Juli 2009)

Eruator schrieb:


> ich rufe nu mal beim arbeitsamt an und frage wie das geht das man seine Ausbildung verkürzt...


viel erfolg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Fangfrage
> 
> Warum hat saurer Rahm ein Ablaufdatum?




hat ein Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum kein Verbauchsdatum 

MHD bedeutet das der Hersteller bis dato garantiert das der Geschmack u die Qualität unverändert bleibt was darüber ist verfällt die Garantie kann aber weiter bedenkenlos verzehrt werden 

u beide daten sind im Lebensmittelgesetz vorgeschrieben


----------



## Mjuu (8. Juli 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> achja wartungsarbeiten wegen ungeahnter komplikationen bis vorrausichtlich 16 uhr ausgedehnt



für einen kurzen moment hast du mir einen echten schrecken eingejagt


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> hat ein Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum kein Verbauchsdatum
> 
> MHD bedeutet das der Hersteller bis dato garantiert das der Geschmack u die Qualität unverändert bleibt was darüber ist verfällt die Garantie kann aber weiter bedenkenlos verzehrt werden
> 
> u beide daten sind im Lebensmittelgesetz vorgeschrieben



du verdirbst einem den ganzen spaß man hau ab


----------



## Dragonchen (8. Juli 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> achja wartungsarbeiten wegen ungeahnter komplikationen bis vorrausichtlich 16 uhr ausgedehnt




nicht wirklich      oder etwa doch???


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juli 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> achja wartungsarbeiten wegen ungeahnter komplikationen bis vorrausichtlich 16 uhr ausgedehnt


Kommt Seite 2000 vielleicht doch noch zustande, wobei es im Moment leicht träge vorran geht.


----------



## Pamela1 (8. Juli 2009)

Freu dich nich zu früh - kommt bestimmt noch ^^


----------



## Eruator (8. Juli 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> viel erfolg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dankeschön^^
ich hab da nämlich keine ahnung von^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2009)

Foto u ins I-net stellen


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

das war nur ein JOKE ^^


----------



## X-Zero (8. Juli 2009)

Was ist rot dreieckig und liegt auf der Wiese???


----------



## Taegan (8. Juli 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> achja wartungsarbeiten wegen ungeahnter komplikationen bis vorrausichtlich 16 uhr ausgedehnt



Troll?^^


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

X-Zero schrieb:


> Was ist rot dreieckig und liegt auf der Wiese???



n abgestürzter papierdrache ? ^^


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (8. Juli 2009)

Mal was anderes : Hat jemand ein Paar Lustige Troll Posts aus dem Offiziellen WoW Forum parrat? Ich finde die ur komisch ;>


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

X-Zero schrieb:


> Was ist rot dreieckig und liegt auf der Wiese???



ein rotes dreieck auf iner wiese


----------



## nascalos (8. Juli 2009)

X-Zero schrieb:


> Was ist rot dreieckig und liegt auf der Wiese???



Meine freundin die ihre tage hat? ^^ ne ka


EDIT: achso dreieckig ^^ hab dreckig gelesen hmm ka ^^


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juli 2009)

X-Zero schrieb:


> Was ist rot dreieckig und liegt auf der Wiese???


Ein dreiblättriges Roteck


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2009)

ne alte bauernregel


----------



## X-Zero (8. Juli 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> ein rotes dreieck auf iner wiese



Richtig, was ist schwarz dreieckig und liegt auf der Wiese?? Und nein es ist kein schwarzes Dreieck^^


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> ne alte bauernregel



wat für ne bauern regel ich kenn nur die dümmsten bauern ernten die größten kartoffeln aber damit kennste dich ja aus ^^


----------



## Muckeli (8. Juli 2009)

Ein zum Dreieck gefalteter, rot angemalter Forentroll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (8. Juli 2009)

nascalos schrieb:


> Meine freundin die ihre tage hat? ^^ ne ka
> 
> 
> EDIT: achso dreieckig ^^ hab dreckig gelesen hmm ka ^^



made my day XD


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juli 2009)

X-Zero schrieb:


> Richtig, was ist schwarz dreieckig und liegt auf der Wiese?? Und nein es ist kein schwarzes Dreieck^^


Eine schwarze Pyramide die auf der Wiese liegt.


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

*lach*
ihr seid echt toll^^
wusste gar nicht, dass es auch so freundliche und fröhliche user hier im Buffed.de Foren gibt^^
danke euch allen an die beteiligung meiner Umfrage.

letzte Antwort auf die frage, wo öffnen. Halt Woanders öffnen! Ist doch logisch xD

Hier letzte Fangfrage

Warum dreht man das Autoradio leiser, wenn man fährt und nach einer bestimmten Adresse Ausschau hält?


----------



## Manitu2007 (8. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhZPBWBWl9k

einfach zu genial^^

hah dass kann ich noch im edit zwischen werfen

Um nach dem Weg zu Fragen und ggf. seine Frau anzuschnauzen weil sie die Karte nicht richtig lesen kann


----------



## Pamela1 (8. Juli 2009)

Sein Schatten


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

X-Zero schrieb:


> Richtig, was ist schwarz dreieckig und liegt auf der Wiese?? Und nein es ist kein schwarzes Dreieck^^


der schtatten vom rote dreieck^^


----------



## jay390 (8. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Obama live und in AION
> ...


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> *lach*
> ihr seid echt toll^^
> wusste gar nicht, dass es auch so freundliche und fröhliche user hier im Buffed.de Foren gibt^^
> danke euch allen an die beteiligung meiner Umfrage.
> ...



um sich besser zu konzentrieren


----------



## Nikoxus (8. Juli 2009)

Auf der Deutschland Chinesichen Grenze stürtzt ein Flugzeug ab,es sterben viele Menschen.Wo werden die Überlebenden begraben?


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (8. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKiBRWAiZn8 < ALL ! <3


----------



## Pamela1 (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> *lach*
> ihr seid echt toll^^
> wusste gar nicht, dass es auch so freundliche und fröhliche user hier im Buffed.de Foren gibt^^
> danke euch allen an die beteiligung meiner Umfrage.
> ...




hmm weil man sich dann besseren konzentrieren kann ?! ^^


----------



## Eruator (8. Juli 2009)

omg jetzt muss ich beim BerufsInformaTionsZentrum anrufen...


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2009)

jetzt lass doch ma obama hier raus das ma total schwachsinnig ...


----------



## X-Zero (8. Juli 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> der schtatten vom rote dreieck^^



Richtig, da kennt jemand aber genauso schlechte Witze wie ich...

Ich könnte jetzt noch den mit dem Elefanten bringen, aber dann würde ich das Niveau in den Keller ziehen.


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> um sich besser zu konzentrieren



auch ne möglichkeit^^

oder eifach, weil man sich dran gewöhnt hat x)


----------



## jay390 (8. Juli 2009)

Nikoxus schrieb:


> Auf der Deutschland Chinesichen Grenze stürtzt ein Flugzeug ab,es sterben viele Menschen.Wo werden die Überlebenden begraben?



in ihrem heimatland


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (8. Juli 2009)

Nikoxus schrieb:


> Auf der Deutschland Chinesichen Grenze stürtzt ein Flugzeug ab,es sterben viele Menschen.Wo werden die Überlebenden begraben?



Es gibt keine Deutsch CHinesische Grenze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

Nikoxus schrieb:


> Auf der Deutschland Chinesichen Grenze stürtzt ein Flugzeug ab,es sterben viele Menschen.Wo werden die Überlebenden begraben?



auf der deutschland chinesischen grenze, wo soll das denn sein?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2009)

damit man die nervige NAvi-stimme hört


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> *lach*
> ihr seid echt toll^^
> wusste gar nicht, dass es auch so freundliche und fröhliche user hier im Buffed.de Foren gibt^^
> danke euch allen an die beteiligung meiner Umfrage.
> ...


Weil Männer Multitaskingunfähig sind und nicht Raido hören und auf Schilder schauen gleichzeitig können.
Frauenversion: Weil jede Frau innerlich Blond (Blö...) ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Gleich hagelt es Wiedersprüche des weiblichen Geschlechts *in Deckung geh*


----------



## Klimmbimm92 (8. Juli 2009)

A)chinesisch deutsche Grenze gibts nicht  Seit wann werden Überlebende beragben?


----------



## Pamela1 (8. Juli 2009)

Nikoxus schrieb:


> Auf der Deutschland Chinesichen Grenze stürtzt ein Flugzeug ab,es sterben viele Menschen.Wo werden die Überlebenden begraben?




wtf es gibt keine deutsch-chinesische grenze!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> auf der deutschland chinesischen grenze, wo soll das denn sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja kann so in 10-15 jahren der fall sein


----------



## X-Zero (8. Juli 2009)

Nikoxus schrieb:


> Auf der Deutschland Chinesichen Grenze stürtzt ein Flugzeug ab,es sterben viele Menschen.Wo werden die Überlebenden begraben?



Laut Galileo Mistery im Bermuda-dreieck, direkt neben den Illuminaten


----------



## Eruator (8. Juli 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> naja kann so in 10-15 jahren der fall sein



glaub ich nicht dran...weil wenn es soweit kommen sollte das china soweit zu uns reicht wird es deutshcland wahrschienlich nicht mehr geben^^


----------



## Nikoxus (8. Juli 2009)

Nikoxus schrieb:


> Auf der Deutschland Chinesichen Grenze stürtzt ein Flugzeug ab,es sterben viele Menschen.Wo werden die Überlebenden begraben?



Warum sollten die Überlebenden begraben werden?
die leben doch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2009)

wer kennt sich mit integral u differential rechnung aus hab nächste woche mündliche Matheprüfung und brauch Hilfe


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (8. Juli 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> naja kann so in 10-15 jahren der fall sein



hahaha.....ich glaube auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

X-Zero schrieb:


> Laut Galileo Mistery im Bermuda-dreieck, direkt neben den Illuminaten



Kann das wer bestätigen?


----------



## Pamela1 (8. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Weil Männer Multitaskingunfähig sind und nicht Raido hören und auf Schilder schauen gleichzeitig können.
> Frauenversion: Weil jede Frau innerlich Blond (Blö...) ist.
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn überhaupt sind Männer NICHT multitasking-fähig ^^ sonst könntet se ja mehrere Sachen gleichzeitig!


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (8. Juli 2009)

Fliegt ein Kuckuck übers Meer und trifft en' Hai. 
Sagt der Kuckuck :"Kuckuck!" 
Antwortet der Hai :"Hi"! 

Sitz ein Elefant am Strand und strickt Gummibärchen, kommt der Bademeister vorbei und sagt: " Hier ist aber Angeln verboten!" Sagt der Elefant: " Was interessieren mich die Erdbeerpreise, ich bin mit dem Fahrrad hier. 

Der Ofen ist vorne breiter als hinten wie hoch. 

Fliegt ne Bombe auffen Friedhof... alle tot. 

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Papagei und einem Baum? 
Es gibt keinen, sie sind beide aus Holz, ausser dem Papagei... 

Nachts ist es kälter als draußen. 

Trifft ein Mann im Wald eine Fee und hat somit 2 wünsche frei. Sagt die Fee:" Und was is dein erster Wunsch?" Sagt der Mann: "Schlag einen Nagel so fest in den Baum, dass niemand ihn wieder rausziehen kann!" Also schlägt sie den Nagel in den Baum. " Und jetz der Zweite?" "Zieh ihn wieder raus"!!! 

Gehen 2 Nullen durch die Wüste, und begegnen einer Acht, 
sagt die eine Null zu der Anderen : 
"der muss doch verrückt sein, bei der Hitze einen Gürtel anzuziehn"... 

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Hunden und Zwiebeln? 
Es gibt keinen: Die Hunde bellen und die Zwie-beln... 

Stehen 2 Kühe auffer Weide, auf einmal geht das Licht aus! 

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Krokodil - je grüner desto schwimmt es. 

Zu Fuß ist weiter als über den Berg. 

Wieviele Jogurtbecher passen in eine Hundehütte? 
Gar keine: salzige Gurken haben keine Gräten. 

Kommt ein Pferd in die Bar. 
Sagt der Wirt: " Was machste fürn langes Gesicht"? 

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Adler? 
Beide Flügel sind gleich lang, besonders der Rechte. 

Was ist klein, grün und dreieckig?.... 
.......Ein kleines grünes Dreieck!!! 

Durch den Wald ist kürzer als mit dem Fahrrad. 

Was is gelb und kann ned schwimmen - ein Baukran. 
Warum ned? 
Weil er nur einen Arm hat! 

Treffen sich zwei in ner Höhle der andre hat auch fünf Mark. 

Kommtn Mann beim Arzt! 

Sitzen zwei Kühe auf einem Baum und stricken Heizöl! Eine fällt runter, da sagt die andere: "das kann mir nicht passieren, mein Onkel hat einen Kiosk". 

Sitzt ein Einmachglas auf nem Baum und strickt ne Leiter, 
fliegt ein Schluck Kaffee vorbei und sagt: 
"Ich will doch gar keine Banane"! 

Was ist gelb, man kann drauf sitzen und es fliegt? 
....Ne Banane, ein Stuhl und ein Flugzeug! 

Warum haben Elefanten rote Augen??? 
Damit sie sich besser im Kirschbaum verstecken können!! 
Schonmal nen Elefanten im Kirschbaum gesehen? 
Da kannste mal sehn wie gut sie sich verstecken! 

Warum fährt der Elefant mit dem grünen Roller? 
Weil der Rote kaputt ist. 

Woran erkennt man den Elefanten im Porzelanladen? 
Der grüne Roller steht vor der Tür. 

Gehen 2 Sandkörner durch die Wüste. Sagt der eine: "Mensch ist das voll hier..." 

Sitzen 2 Kühe auf dem Baum und stricken Atombomben. Da kommt ein Schaf vorbeigeflogen. 
Sagt die eine Kuh zur anderen: "Sachen gibt's..." 

Einen Augenblick später: ein riesiger Knall, ein Schrei, jede Menge Qualm. Die eine Kuh ist völlig verkohlt. Fragt das Schaf: "Was ist denn los?" 
Sagt die andere Kuh zum Schaf: "Ihr ist ne Masche runtergefallen!" 

Sitzen 2 Kühe im Keller und hacken Heizöl. 
Sagt die eine: "Du, morgen ist Weihnachten." 
Darauf die andere: "Na und? Ich geh nicht hin." 

Treffen sich 2 Kühe auf der Weide. 
Sagt die eine: "Na, Du!" 
Fragt die andere: "Warum gerade ich?" 

Was ist rot und liegt im Wald? 
Ein grünes Damenfahrrad... 

Panischer Anruf bei der Bahndirektion: "AUF DEM BAHNDAMM LIEGT EIN GLEIS"! 
Sagt der Bahnbeamte: "Das ist auch gut so"! und hängt wieder auf. 5 Minuten der gleiche Anrifer: "Jetzt haben sie den almen alten Mann übelfahlen"!!! 

Ein Vulkanausbruch und eine Flutwelle sitzen auf dem Schrank und spiele Mau-Mau. 
Kommt ein Erdbeben vorbei und fragt: "Kann ich mitspielen?" 
Darauf die beiden anderen: "Nee, hast du schon mal ein Erdbeben Mau-Mau spielen gesehen"? 

Was ist weiß und versteckt sich hinterm Baum? 
- Eine schüchterne Milch. 

Was ist der Unterschied zwischeneinem Yeti und einer intelligenten Frau? - Einen Yeti hat man schon mal gesehen!


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Kann das wer bestätigen?



die Freimaurer


----------



## X-Zero (8. Juli 2009)

Nikoxus schrieb:


> Warum sollten die Überlebenden begraben werden?
> die leben doch noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt wird es kompliziert, den da es keine Deutsch/Chinesische Grenze gibt, kann den auch Absturz niemand überlebt haben...


----------



## davidoff1989 (8. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Kann das wer bestätigen?


 Ja, Aiman Abdallah kann des bestimmt.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juli 2009)

Pamela schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt sind Männer NICHT multitasking-fähig ^^ sonst könntet se ja mehrere Sachen gleichzeitig!


Ja, muss ja schnell schreiben sonst muss ich wieder 10 Seiten nachlesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Weil Männer Multitaskingunfähig sind und nicht Raido hören und auf Schilder schauen gleichzeitig können.
> Frauenversion: Weil jede Frau innerlich Blond (Blö...) ist.
> 
> 
> ...



*dir ein schild überreich*

hey leute, ich hab ein Bild gefunden, das euch von den socken umhaut

ich schwörs euch, ihr werdet baff sein. Es ist eine optische täuschung, aber man kann schwören, dass sich die "kreise" drehen!!
ich poste es


----------



## Akonos (8. Juli 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> wer kennt sich mit integral u differential rechnung aus hab nächste woche mündliche Matheprüfung und brauch Hilfe




pm me, mathe lehramt ab ws2009^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (8. Juli 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> wer kennt sich mit integral u differential rechnung aus hab nächste woche mündliche Matheprüfung und brauch Hilfe


Da ist das buffed-Forum erste Adresse! Ich würde kaum Hilfe beim kleinen Einmaleins erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

jau mach ma pls^^


----------



## Malagana (8. Juli 2009)

Server einschalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  will meine neue GraKa testen


----------



## Nikoxus (8. Juli 2009)

X-Zero schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es kompliziert, den da es keine Deutsch/Chinesische Grenze gibt, kann den auch Absturz niemand überlebt haben...



stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eruator (8. Juli 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> wer kennt sich mit integral u differential rechnung aus hab nächste woche mündliche Matheprüfung und brauch Hilfe






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kannte mich bis vor einem Monat noch damit aus...aber nu nicht mehr sorry^^


----------



## Nikoxus (8. Juli 2009)

Jetzt schreibt jeder der will ma einen witz,ich fang an:
Kommt der Sohn zu seinem Vater und sagt  "Papa,Papa ich hatte gerade meinen ersten geschlechtsverkehr" sagt der vater "na dann komm und setzt dich mal zu mir und erzähl mir alles genau" sagt der sohn wieder "aber papa ich kann doch jetzt noch nicht sitzen"


----------



## Notivity (8. Juli 2009)

Trutahn-Erdogan schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKiBRWAiZn8 < ALL ! <3








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /sign ^^

"Ich esse Hände und töte Menschen. das sind zwei ganz verschiedene dinge ! " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Da ist das buffed-Forum erste Adresse! Ich würde kaum Hilfe beim kleinen Einmaleins erwarten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1*1=1, weiter weiss ich aber gerade auch nicht =(


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (8. Juli 2009)

BTW: 

Grad im Wow Forum gefunden ..

Hier mal ein Paar Fakten: 

1. Du bist im Internet 


2. Du bist im WoW-Forum 


3. Du liest grad 


5. Du hast nicht bemerkt das 4. fehlt.. 


6. Du kontrollierst es grade... 


7. Du lachst 


und noch was... 

Es gibt genau 6 wahrheiten 
in deinem Leben: 

1. Du kannst nicht alle deine Zähne 
mit deiner Zunge berühren!!! 




2. Du bist ein Idiot, weil du Wahrheit 1. 
auf die Probe gestellt hast. 




3. Wahrheit 1 ist eine Lüge. 




4. Jetzt lächelst du, 
weil du ein Idiot bist :-) 




5. Du wirst das bald an einen anderen 
Idioten schicken. 




6. Du lächelst immer noch, 
weil du dich freust, 
dass der nächste genauso blöd sein wird, 
wie DU 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

hier leute, und flippt bitte nicht aus!
Und nein, NICHTS bewegt sich hier, unsere augen verarschen uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und unser hirn spielt ein streich mit uns >.< *snif*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





/edit:
ich krieg ne krise x(


----------



## Pamela1 (8. Juli 2009)

Ein bisschen Psychologie
Lest euch erst die Aufgabe durch, bevor ihr runterscrollt!





Dieser Test beinhaltet ein paar einfache Rechenaufgaben.
Rechnet die Ergebnisse der Reihe nach aus, so schnell ihr könnt.
Schreibt euch die Ergebnisse nicht auf und merkt sie euch auch
nicht, einfach die Aufgaben Lösen. Wenn ihr eine Aufgabe gelöst
habt, weiter zur nächsten...
Ihr dürft nicht schummeln und müsst immer versuchen die
Aufgaben so schnell wie möglich zu lösen! Los gehts:














15+6









3+56









89+2









12+53










75+26








25+52









63+23








Ich weiß, Rechenaufgaben sind hart, aber es ist wichtig, also weiter, noch ein paar...












123+5











198+2










11+66










15+88
















SCHNELL! DENK AN EIN WERKZEUG UND EINE FARBE!








Scroll einfach weiter runter...







Noch etwas mehr....






Noch ein bischen...









Du hast an einen roten Hammer gedacht!
Wenn nicht, dann bist du einer von 2%, die eine andere oder
abnorme Psyche haben. 98% der getesteten denken an einen
roten Hammer.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

von dem bild bekommt man augenasthma


----------



## X-Zero (8. Juli 2009)

Trutahn-Erdogan schrieb:


> BTW:
> 
> Grad im Wow Forum gefunden ..
> 
> ...



Ohh mist du hast mich voll erwischt, hab sogar das mit den Zähnen probiert und mich einen Moment für Imba gehalten XD


----------



## Acazu (8. Juli 2009)

Pamela schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt sind Männer NICHT multitasking-fähig ^^ sonst könntet se ja mehrere Sachen gleichzeitig!



nana da muss ich wiedersprechen es gibt einige männer die multitasking fähig sind^^

versuch mal mitm handy zu telefonieren dir dabei nen kaffee zu kochen und gleichzeitig nen abendessen zu machen^^

dat geht XP


----------



## Dragonchen (8. Juli 2009)

Trutahn-Erdogan schrieb:


> BTW:
> 
> Grad im Wow Forum gefunden ..
> 
> ...



wie geil ist das den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> hier leute, und flippt bitte nicht aus!
> Und nein, NICHTS bewegt sich hier, unsere augen verarschen uns
> 
> 
> ...




oO jetzt schieb ich nen Film hmm achtung Aldi-Kaffee enthält bewustsseins verändernte Drogen


----------



## Pamela1 (8. Juli 2009)

Trutahn-Erdogan schrieb:


> 1. Du kannst nicht alle deine Zähne
> mit deiner Zunge berühren!!!



Kann ich wohl

Edit: NEIN!!!! ^^


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

Pamela schrieb:


> Du hast an einen roten Hammer gedacht!
> Wenn nicht, dann bist du einer von 2%, die eine andere oder
> abnorme Psyche haben. 98% der getesteten denken an einen
> roten Hammer.



Kenn ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab beim ersten Mal an nen blauen Hammer gedacht xD


----------



## Akonos (8. Juli 2009)

das is bild kann einen sehr von der arbeit ablenken^^


----------



## X-Zero (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> hier leute, und flippt bitte nicht aus!
> Und nein, NICHTS bewegt sich hier, unsere augen verarschen uns
> 
> 
> ...



Glaubst du dieses Bild funktioniert auch noch als Avatar??


----------



## Malagana (8. Juli 2009)

Acazu schrieb:


> nana da muss ich wiedersprechen es gibt einige männer die multitasking fähig sind^^
> 
> versuch mal mitm handy zu telefonieren dir dabei nen kaffee zu kochen und gleichzeitig nen abendessen zu machen^^
> 
> dat geht XP



was hast Du denn für ein Handy?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buri2 (8. Juli 2009)

Graka in wow testen? was hast du dir den geholt das wow Anspruch is! @ Grenz Thema, hm in USA im zweifel, und der Mathe Kollege, vlt lernst ne runde an Stelle von den hier *g* soll helfen. BTW Weis einer warum die Server so lange down sind heut?


----------



## nussy15 (8. Juli 2009)

könnt ihr das bild auch zum anhalten bringen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (8. Juli 2009)

Nikoxus schrieb:


> Jetzt schreibt jeder der will ma einen witz,ich fang an:
> Kommt der Sohn zu seinem Vater und sagt "Papa,Papa ich hatte gerade meinen ersten geschlechtsverkehr" sagt der vater "na dann komm und setzt dich mal zu mir und erzähl mir alles genau" sagt der sohn wieder "aber papa ich kann doch jetzt noch nicht sitzen"


Ich bin für diese Woche raus. Soweit lassen sich weder Intellekt noch Niveau bei mir in die Knie zwingen, dass ich da noch lachen könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-Zero (8. Juli 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> könnt ihr das bild auch zum anhalten bringen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn ich die Augen zumachen dreht es sich nicht mehr XD


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (8. Juli 2009)

X-Zero schrieb:


> Ohh mist du hast mich voll erwischt, hab sogar das mit den Zähnen probiert und mich einen Moment für Imba gehalten XD



Ich bin auch drauf reingefallen, aber wirklich auf alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> 1*1=1, weiter weiss ich aber gerade auch nicht =(


2*2 = 2 ... 3*3 = 3 ... mag nichtmehr weiter schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Heydu schrieb:


> hier leute, und flippt bitte nicht aus!
> Und nein, NICHTS bewegt sich hier, unsere augen verarschen uns
> 
> 
> ...


Bei mir dreht sich da nix, kann aber daran liegen das ich halb schlafe.


----------



## Notivity (8. Juli 2009)

ich hab an nen roten schraubenzieher gedacht ^^

bin ich ejtzt komisch ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja who knows^^


----------



## Marillie (8. Juli 2009)

Mal bissel was zur Auflockerung.Kleiner Witz!

Ein Hase ,ein Fuchs und ein Bär müssen zur Musterung.
Keiner der Drei will zum Bund und als sie im Warteraum sitzen sagt der Hase ..Ich will nicht zur Bundeswehr.
Da meinen die 2 anderen ..Schneiden wir dir die Ohren ab..Hase ohne Ohren nicht tauglich.
Gesagt getan der Hase geht rein ..kommt raus und .....Nichttauglich...Hase ohne Ohren geht nicht.
Dann wird der Fuchs aufgerufen..auch er will nicht zur Bundeswehr
Da segen die andern 2 hmmmmdu hast nen langen Schwanz den schneiden wir ab Fuchs ohne Schwanz ...
Gesagt,getan Fuchs geht rein ,kommt raus ....Nichttauglich...
Nun wird der Bär aufgerufen..
Da sagt der Bär ich will auch nicht dazu,aber ich hab weder lange Ohren noch nen langen Schwanz...
da sagen die andern beiden ..hmmm schlagen wir dir halt die Zähne ein Bär ohne Zähne ..ganz klar nichttauglich.

Gesagt getan der Bär geht rein..kommt raus die andern beiden schauen ihn erwartungsvoll an da sagt der Bär durch das zugeblutete Taschentuch
..ischhh bin zu Dick


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

oh man, das is gut gemacht, bin auch drauf reingefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pamela1 (8. Juli 2009)

Ist nicht schlecht bei mir wars sogar der rote Hammer ^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gibts das als tapete? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

buri2 schrieb:


> BTW Weis einer warum die Server so lange down sind heut?



Das ist eine Frage für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (8. Juli 2009)

Sitzen 2 Kühe auf der Autobahn und Striken Brötchen, sagt die eine ''Morgen ist Weihnachten!'' daraufhin die andere ''Na und, ich geht nicht hin.''



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

X-Zero schrieb:


> Glaubst du dieses Bild funktioniert auch noch als Avatar??



könnte durchaus
es ist aber wichtig, dass das auge alle möglichen figuren sieht, damit es sich nicht auf 1 fixiert, da diese Figur dann "still stehen" wird.
damit die figuren "sich bewegen", sprich, auge nimmt auf und Gehirn verarbeitet die infos falsch, weil es zuviele Figuren sind^^
Ich denke, das ist aber leider nicht möglich



nussy15 schrieb:


> könnt ihr das bild auch zum anhalten bringen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol^^


----------



## -Dragonsbane- (8. Juli 2009)

Pamela schrieb:


> Du hast an einen roten Hammer gedacht!
> Wenn nicht, dann bist du einer von 2%, die eine andere oder
> abnorme Psyche haben. 98% der getesteten denken an einen
> roten Hammer.



Wie funktioniert sowas?^^
Das ist echt krass...


----------



## X-Zero (8. Juli 2009)

Ich muss grad für Neue Deutsche Literatur 30 Werke zu Erzähltheorie bibliografieren, ätzend....

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken einfach die Amazon Suchanfrage auszudrucken, aber ich befürchte so wird dass dann nichts mit dem Schein XD

/discuss


----------



## Kyrha (8. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> in ihrem heimatland




Sagt mal, wollt ihr wirklich überlebende begraben`? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arenasturm (8. Juli 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> gibts das als tapete?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juli 2009)

So Leuts, genug Hirnzellen abgetötet ... bin erstmal weg, Madame will einkaufen gehn *flüstert* Rettet mich !!!! *keuch* bis nächste Woche wahrscheinlich.

Wenns überhaupt wen interessiert ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (8. Juli 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> gibts das als tapete?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die holen wir uns dann alle...^^


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

-Dragonsbane- schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert sowas?^^
> Das ist echt krass...



ganz einfach, 
der hammer is praktisch das Ur-Werkzeug, das einfachste werkzeug was es gibt,etc
rot is die lieblingsfarbe der meisten menschen


----------



## Jibrilak (8. Juli 2009)

verdammt voll erwischt
ich hab an den roten hammer gedacht...ich bin mainstream  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

Kyrha schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wollt ihr wirklich überlebende begraben`?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na klar, mafia like 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Notivity (8. Juli 2009)

das mit den zähnen gedöns gibbet voll viele und man fällt bei allen rein^^

naja die menschheit verdummt langsam.

und warum? weil wir alle in diesem forum sitzen, uns mit logorö vollspammen und warten das es 13.00 uhr wird damit wir einloggen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> 2*2 = 2 ... 3*3 = 3 ... mag nichtmehr weiter schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sauerei
leute, er hat den trick rausgefunden
das bild müsst ihr entweder mit ner sonnenbrille angucken oder halb geöffneten Augen^^



Surfer schrieb:


> gibts das als tapete?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein, zu schlecht
bei dem bild werden augen und das Gehirn zu stark überfordert^^

Das ist nicht der sinn von tapeten xD


----------



## elrazzor (8. Juli 2009)

hmmm ich habe an nen roten seitenschneider gedacht......................bin ich nen Irrer?????


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> So Leuts, genug Hirnzellen abgetötet ... bin erstmal weg, Madame will einkaufen gehn *flüstert* Rettet mich !!!! *keuch* bis nächste Woche wahrscheinlich.
> 
> Wenns überhaupt wen interessiert ...
> 
> ...



hf und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasska (8. Juli 2009)

na dann VIEL SPAß @ Nexus^^


----------



## Acazu (8. Juli 2009)

Malagana schrieb:


> was hast Du denn für ein Handy?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




keins mit freisprechfunktion also immer am ohr und so^^


----------



## X-Zero (8. Juli 2009)

Ich hab das Bild jetzt grad als Desktop-Hintergrund und nun schaff ich es nicht mehr die Maus sinnvoll zu bewegen, na toll, war ja klar dass es einen Haken haben muss XD


----------



## CoHanni (8. Juli 2009)

Bei mir beweckt sich das bild nicht, liegt das daran das ich müde bin?^^



Ps: ein paar server sind schon wieder on....


----------



## -Dragonsbane- (8. Juli 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> ganz einfach,
> der hammer is praktisch das Ur-Werkzeug, das einfachste werkzeug was es gibt,etc
> rot is die lieblingsfarbe der meisten menschen



Und ich dachte meine Lieblingsfarbe ist Grün  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (8. Juli 2009)

kann auch sein,dass rot einfahc überall son bisschen auftaucht, körper, blut, dachziegel und sowas^^


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> kann auch sein,dass rot einfahc überall son bisschen auftaucht, körper, blut, dachziegel und sowas^^



Geile Zusammensetzung, Körper, Blut, DACHZIEGEL und sowas....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Notivity (8. Juli 2009)

CoHanni schrieb:


> Ps: ein paar server sind schon wieder on....





weißt du wie viele nach diesem post versuchen verzweifelt auf ihren server zu kommen ?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


naja ich werds auchmal machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (8. Juli 2009)

CoHanni schrieb:


> Ps: ein paar server sind schon wieder on....


Voll viele sind schon wieder on!


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

So, ma eben afk, rasieren und nen bissl waschen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arenasturm (8. Juli 2009)

jo server is an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Notivity (8. Juli 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Voll viele sind schon wieder on!





sag ich ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

lol
hab das hier gefunden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zu "wellelig"?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2009)

auf den realmstatus braucht ihr nicht schauen


----------



## Senseless6666 (8. Juli 2009)

Bodog schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist geil xD


bis lvl 10 geschafft und nu kb mehr xD


----------



## Kasska (8. Juli 2009)

ach wie schön wen der server wieder on is =P^^


----------



## Nikoxus (8. Juli 2009)

So Leute mein Server is wieder on,hauta rein 
Viel spaß noch
:-* xD


----------



## Dragonchen (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> lol
> hab das hier gefunden
> 
> 
> ...




oje da bekommt man ja augenkrebs bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (8. Juli 2009)

blizzard soll azshara zum leben erwecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 brauche kein gummel un goro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xDD


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

Bei dem Bild krieg ich Panik cO


----------



## Notivity (8. Juli 2009)

Da mein Server sowieso der letzte is der on kommt und das ungefähr um 17.00 uhr bleib ich hier allein und spamm mich selber zu da ich ferien hab und nix besseres zu tun^^


----------



## Smeal (8. Juli 2009)

auf welchem spielste?


----------



## Dragonchen (8. Juli 2009)

man fast alle rwealms wieder on aber von   REXXAR weit und breit nix zu sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

Nathrezim ist latürnich noch nich on, warum wundert mich das nicht? -.-"


----------



## Smeal (8. Juli 2009)

BLACKROCK KOMM ON!!!!!!!!


----------



## Resch (8. Juli 2009)

Ich bitte darum^^


----------



## m-a-g-g-i (8. Juli 2009)

Aikio-imba-schurke schrieb:


> blizzard soll azshara zum leben erwecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du hast recht für uns heißt es warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Notivity (8. Juli 2009)

Smeal schrieb:


> auf welchem spielste?




Dun Morogh.... 

oder liebevoll auch DOWN Morogh genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

aaaarrrghh

jetzt wo die server wieder on gehen stirbt der fread wieder...


----------



## Gizmogremlin (8. Juli 2009)

Kasska schrieb:


> ach wie schön wen der server wieder on is =P^^






Notivity schrieb:


> Da mein Server sowieso der letzte is der on kommt und das ungefähr um 17.00 uhr bleib ich hier allein und spamm mich selber zu da ich ferien hab und nix besseres zu tun^^




Meiner ist noch down. Hab keine Fingernägel mehr. Hab sie abgekaut weil ich sonst nichts zu tun hab


----------



## Smeal (8. Juli 2009)

bei mir gießt es aus eimern -.-


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> oje da bekommt man ja augenkrebs bei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Chínín schrieb:


> Bei dem Bild krieg ich Panik cO



xD

seht euch das an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wieviele Beine hat der Elefant?


----------



## elrazzor (8. Juli 2009)

bah bei mir gewittert es wie bekloppt...die erde geht unter....und mein server sit auch noch down.....................


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

Naja, wirds wohl nix mit 2000 Seiten und meinen 1000 Posts q_q


----------



## Hanon (8. Juli 2009)

Ist genauso wie Thrall kommt auch immer als letzter on^^


----------



## Notivity (8. Juli 2009)

18 server sind ^^
ich hab gezählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Dragonsbane- (8. Juli 2009)

Gizmogremlin schrieb:


> Meiner ist noch down. Hab keine Fingernägel mehr. Hab sie abgekaut weil ich sonst nichts zu tun hab



Gut, dass du das geschrieben hast... sonst wären es meine auch gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> xD
> 
> seht euch das an:
> 
> ...



8


----------



## Natsumee (8. Juli 2009)

5

nein miko nur 5 oder siehst du 8 Hufen (oder wie auch immer) am boden?^^


----------



## CoHanni (8. Juli 2009)

ist ja mal lustig was ich mit dem kleinen satz " ein paar server sind wieder on" hier ausgelöst habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Notivity (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> wieviele Beine hat das Elefant?





DAS Elefant??

also ich kenne nur DER elefant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ob das die gleichen sind? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (8. Juli 2009)

also rexxar läßt mal wieder auf sich warten aber wenigstens ist es chon mal nice das sie 1h eher wieder erreichbar sind


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> 8






Natsumee schrieb:


> 5




lol
und jetzt logisch denken

wieviele beine hat ein elefant? xD


----------



## -Dragonsbane- (8. Juli 2009)

Notivity schrieb:


> DAS Elefant??
> 
> also ich kenne nur DER elefant
> 
> ...



Dieser ist auch abnormal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m-a-g-g-i (8. Juli 2009)

Bei mir ist realtiv schön draußen vorhin gabs regen aber nun Scheint die Sonne und ist schön kühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

Notivity schrieb:


> DAS Elefant??
> 
> also ich kenne nur DER elefant
> 
> ...



ja der Elefant du sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smeal (8. Juli 2009)

4


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2009)

schade wollt den 666 post noch haben


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> xD
> 
> seht euch das an:
> 
> ...



12 beide hat er. 2 Vorne, 2 hinten, 2 an jeder Seite und eins in jeder Ecke!


----------



## elrazzor (8. Juli 2009)

um genau zu sein hat er nur ein richtiges bein der rest ist nicht richtig...


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> lol
> und jetzt logisch denken
> 
> wieviele beine hat ein elefant? xD




4 is ja klar, aber du hast ja gefragt wie viele wir auf dem *bild* sehen ^^


----------



## Smeal (8. Juli 2009)

aahhhh will zocken q.q


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> 12 beide hat er. 2 Vorne, 2 hinten, 2 an jeder Seite und eins in jeder Ecke!



lmao
hahaha

hier was anderes 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        












Tipp: macht eure Augen halb zu, bzw. öffnet eure augen nur halb


----------



## Gizmogremlin (8. Juli 2009)

CoHanni schrieb:


> ist ja mal lustig was ich mit dem kleinen satz " ein paar server sind wieder on" hier ausgelöst habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bist gemein!!!

/reportet wegen Falschaussage


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> lmao
> hahaha
> 
> hier was anderes
> ...



kenn ich, is ziemlich geil ^^


----------



## Smeal (8. Juli 2009)

zu wenig sex is schlecht für die augen


----------



## Notivity (8. Juli 2009)

zu wenig sex ist schlecht für die augen ^^


----------



## Dragonchen (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> lmao
> hahaha
> 
> hier was anderes
> ...



gut zu wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

das bild is ja mal geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-Zero (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> lmao
> hahaha
> 
> hier was anderes
> ...



/sign Der Text ist top XD


----------



## Natsumee (8. Juli 2009)

ist doch easy geht man 2 meter zurück nur sinn?

*20 Wenig Sex ist schlecht für die Augen*?


----------



## Manitu2007 (8. Juli 2009)

sorry falls es doppelt kam


----------



## Notivity (8. Juli 2009)

schon klar waru ich das lesen konnte ;-D


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2009)

weiß jmd wann das neue WoW-Buch auf Deutsch raus kommt das über Arthas


----------



## Dragonchen (8. Juli 2009)

warum kommen die server eigentlich so schleppend on und nicht alle gelichzeitig???


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

Smeal schrieb:


> zu wenig sex is schlecht für die augen






Dragonchen schrieb:


> gut zu wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Chínín schrieb:


> das bild is ja mal geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






X-Zero schrieb:


> /sign Der Text ist top XD




xD

und jetzt das hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fahrt mit euren Augen jeweils von links nach rechts und das aber schnell^^


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (8. Juli 2009)

btw einige server sind wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wo bleibt baelgun :*(


----------



## X-Zero (8. Juli 2009)

Woher nehmt ihr nur diese ganzen BIlder?


----------



## elrazzor (8. Juli 2009)

http://vimeo.com/4791698



einfach ansehen und machen was der typ nachher sagt^^


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ist doch easy geht man 2 meter zurück nur sinn?
> 
> *20 Wenig Sex ist schlecht für die Augen*?



lol, nein

ZU wenig....


----------



## Natsumee (8. Juli 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> warum kommen die server eigentlich so schleppend on und nicht alle gelichzeitig???



weil sie nicht alle am gleichen ort stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> xD
> 
> und jetzt das hier
> 
> ...



die bilder sind alle hammer ich mag diese optischen täuschungen sowieso gern


----------



## Natsumee (8. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> lol, nein
> 
> ZU wenig....




aso sieht aber eher nahc ner 20 aus....


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2009)

man starrt nicht so auf die server


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (8. Juli 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> die bilder sind alle hammer ich mag diese optischen täuschungen sowieso gern


dreht sich das oder sind das meine augen?^^


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

HAHA,No Sex causes Bad Eyes (Kein Sex verursacht schlechte AUgen) xD


----------



## Smeal (8. Juli 2009)

mordox der link in deiner sig geht nich btw


----------



## Siphem (8. Juli 2009)

Spam!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2009)

wenn sich die Augen um 180° drehen können sag bescheid dann kannst du in deinem kopf schauen


----------



## m-a-g-g-i (8. Juli 2009)

Jor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das echt krass was es alles gibt.  Den text find ich sehr gut, bin einfach mit dem stuhl etwas nach hinten gerollt und konnte es lesen.


----------



## Manitu2007 (8. Juli 2009)

Letzte EILMELDUNG

Osama Bin Laden und die Illuminaten sind im Blizzard Hauptquatir eingebrochen und Implementieren den Ultimativen Virus damit alle die sich um Exatt 12:59:59 MEZ einloggen einger Gehirnwäche unterzogen werden und Denken Pinky und Brain werden Morgen die Weltherschaft übernehmen!!


----------



## pixeljedi (8. Juli 2009)

die nummer der seite,spiegelt exakt mein geburtsjahr wieder :-)


----------



## Dragonchen (8. Juli 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Letzte EILMELDUNG
> 
> Osama Bin Laden und die Illuminaten sind im Blizzard Hauptquatir eingebrochen und Implementieren den Ultimativen Virus damit alle die sich um Exatt 212:59:59 MEZ einloggen einger Gehirnwäche unterzogen werden und Denken Pinky und Brain werden Morgen die Weltherschaft übernehmen!!




rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (8. Juli 2009)

hier noch das letzte bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alles dreht sich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> die nummer der seite,spiegelt exakt mein geburtsjahr wieder :-)



"achtung grufti auf der straße" - southpark zitat - gestern comedy central 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Darxx (8. Juli 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Letzte EILMELDUNG
> 
> Osama Bin Laden und die Illuminaten sind im Blizzard Hauptquatir eingebrochen und Implementieren den Ultimativen Virus damit alle die sich um Exatt 212:59:59 MEZ einloggen einger Gehirnwäche unterzogen werden und Denken Pinky und Brain werden Morgen die Weltherschaft übernehmen!!



?


----------



## Chínín (8. Juli 2009)

spam und so


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (8. Juli 2009)

alle realms bis auf baelgun sind da ARGH


----------



## Ayén (8. Juli 2009)

Verdammt wo bleibt Frostwolf >.<


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (8. Juli 2009)

Mordox-Rajaxx schrieb:


> alle realms bis auf baelgun sind da ARGH



LÜGE NEFARIAN AUCH NET DA xD


----------



## Dragonchen (8. Juli 2009)

auch rexxar ist noch off


----------



## X-Zero (8. Juli 2009)

So muss jetzt leider was für meine Zukunft tun, also 

Cya@all bis nächte Woche


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

<3 buffed und so xD


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (8. Juli 2009)

X-Zero schrieb:


> So muss jetzt leider was für meine Zukunft tun, also
> 
> Cya@all bis nächte Woche


musst du leveln gehn?


----------



## Smeal (8. Juli 2009)

mordox dein link geht in der sig nich zum 2ten mal


----------



## MØUJØU O.O (8. Juli 2009)

Trutahn-Erdogan schrieb:


> Hm Btw. Kennt jemand ein Paar Lustige Troll Posts aus dem Offiziellen Forum? Ich find die sau Komisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...30048&sid=3

^^


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (8. Juli 2009)

Smeal schrieb:


> mordox dein link geht in der sig nich zum 2ten mal



DOCH LÜGE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (8. Juli 2009)

giev Eredar...


----------



## Smeal (8. Juli 2009)

oh ok jetzt schon^^


----------



## Dragonchen (8. Juli 2009)

X-Zero schrieb:


> So muss jetzt leider was für meine Zukunft tun, also
> 
> Cya@all bis nächte Woche




*winke* hf


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

Smeal schrieb:


> mordox dein link geht in der sig nich zum 2ten mal



Bei mir geht er


----------



## pixeljedi (8. Juli 2009)

blutkessel is on :-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (8. Juli 2009)

baelgun ist da bye leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smeal (8. Juli 2009)

Frostwofl aber noch kein Blackrock^^


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (8. Juli 2009)

elrazzor schrieb:


> http://vimeo.com/4791698
> 
> 
> 
> einfach ansehen und machen was der typ nachher sagt^^


das ist geil xDDD


----------



## Smeal (8. Juli 2009)

jetzt kommen die


----------



## Hartmud (8. Juli 2009)

Hi Liebe Community. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meinen ersten Post widme ich dem Beitrag "Ist heute Mittwoch und dein Server ist down?"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Später mehr^^


----------



## ignatz87 (8. Juli 2009)

44 posts noch!!! mist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeicon (8. Juli 2009)

Blackmoor auch noch net on ;/


----------



## Dragonchen (8. Juli 2009)

Rexxar ist da und ich bin weg bis bald   *winke*


----------



## RazZerrR (8. Juli 2009)

Die Aldor kommt sowieso erst um 14 Uhr also abwarten und Tee trinken und alte Buffed Shows angucken. (Aus der BC Beta)


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

hallo hartmut


----------



## Blutschwert (8. Juli 2009)

Mein Server is wieder on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smeal (8. Juli 2009)

Blackrock is da bb


----------



## Natsumee (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo miko^^

wie gehts eigentlich deinem Eisteelager?^^


----------



## WeRkO (8. Juli 2009)

So, Nathräzihm is on, bin wech hier, tschööö


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Hallo miko^^
> 
> wie gehts eigentlich deinem Eisteelager?^^



is leer... hab auch kein geld für nen neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und dem deinigen?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2009)

hmm muß heut mal wieder dailys machen grrr nur noch exodar auf ehrfürchtig bringen dann kann patch 3.2 kommen


----------



## Akonos (8. Juli 2009)

taerar wahrscheinlich immer noch off, aber najo, bin eh noch auf der arbeit


----------



## Cotraxis (8. Juli 2009)

da ich urlaub habe warte ich das der rat von dalaran wieder on geht ^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (8. Juli 2009)

Kasska schrieb:


> ach wie schön wen der server wieder on is =P^^


laangweilig xD


----------



## Kasching (8. Juli 2009)

meiner ist auch da ... und ich steh komischerweise in dalaran, obwohl ich mich gestern beim naxx portstein ausgeloggt habe ^^


----------



## Cotraxis (8. Juli 2009)

dann will ich nicht wissen wo ich raus komme ^^


----------



## Natsumee (8. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> is leer... hab auch kein geld für nen neues
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ehm naja ne nicht wirklich auch kein geld^^

Freundin hatt heute Geburtstag und muss ja auch was für sie kaufen ^^
und das hochfahren kostet ja schon was^^


----------



## Cotraxis (8. Juli 2009)

juhuuu RvD is wieder on ^^ xD mal sehen wo se mich rausgeschmissen haben ^^


----------



## TheEwanie (8. Juli 2009)

is Aldor on?oder muss ich selbst kuken?*faul sei*


----------



## Akonos (8. Juli 2009)

mitten in og^^


----------



## Baits (8. Juli 2009)

Perenolde online, endlich
Let the flames begin und so^^


----------



## Kinderhasser (8. Juli 2009)

webaction schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass nun so gut wie jeder, der WoW spielt, weiß, dass jeden mittwoch wartungsarbeiten sind^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




was wiederum nicht der ganzen tatsache entspricht...es sind nicht jeden mittwoch wartungsarbeiten! manchmal ist auch garnichts da läuft wow ohne wartungsarbeiten durch.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

tja natsu, da sagst du leise, scheisse ^^


----------



## Warduk (8. Juli 2009)

Wir schaffen die 2000 Seiten heute noch. GoGoGo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2009)

leider nicht tip nächste woche


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juli 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> leider nicht tip nächste woche



übernächste woche


----------



## djpadi (8. Juli 2009)

10min left 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. Juli 2009)

aber mein tip weil die nächsten 2 wochen alles fürn patch vorbereitet wird werden die wartungsarbeiten nächste woche wieder solang da mein tip ist das der neue Patch vor der Blizzcon drauf kommt weil bei blizzcon der nächste große Patch bekannt gegeben wird


----------



## Natsumee (8. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> tja natsu, da sagst du leise, scheisse ^^



ach was geld hab ich ja schon genug ist ja net so das ich keins hab^^ naja ab august gibts dan ja mehr geld^^


----------



## Eruator (8. Juli 2009)

Endlich habe ich diesen kolben aus ZF....
...ich musste mich gerade ca. 5 mal ziehen bis er endlich gedroppt ist


----------



## Eruator (8. Juli 2009)

lol ich will mich einloggen und dann kommt " ein charakter mit diesem NAmen ist bereits vorhanden"
...es hat mich halt geckikt während ich das Portal von Dalaran nach OG benutzt hab


----------



## Natsumee (8. Juli 2009)

ist ein bug gibt aber nen trick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jemand soll deinen char anschreiben dann fliegt er raus^^
vllt kannst du ihn auch anschreiben mit einem anderen char


----------



## Eruator (8. Juli 2009)

dankeschön


----------



## araos (8. Juli 2009)

hier is immer noch auf? um 19 uhr?


----------



## Supermany2 (15. Juli 2009)

weiß wer wiso eigentlich die server heute so lange off sind?


----------



## Grotuk (15. Juli 2009)

Supermany2 schrieb:


> weiß wer wiso eigentlich die server heute so lange off sind?


Prepatch nehm ich mal an. ^^


----------



## Xavion92 (15. Juli 2009)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Prepatch nehm ich mal an. ^^



jo denk ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akede (15. Juli 2009)

Nope eher nicht stand in den NEWS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erweiterte-Server Arbeiten aber nicht an allen servern^^


----------



## jinno (15. Juli 2009)

Xavion92 schrieb:


> jo denk ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich auch


----------



## Xavion92 (15. Juli 2009)

Akede schrieb:


> Nope eher nicht stand in den NEWS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kann auch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   .... bis 15 uhr halten wir doch ohne wow durch oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tera-Froce (15. Juli 2009)

Xavion92 schrieb:


> kann auch sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




NEIN!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sK4r4 (15. Juli 2009)

Xavion92 schrieb:


> kann auch sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja wie gut, dass ich morgen sowieso keine zeit habe =) ich wär ausgeflippt xD


----------



## Kryta (15. Juli 2009)

Was bis 15h kein WoW neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeein.

Ne spaß bei seite...aber wieso ausgerechnet die paar server wieder ne extra wurst bekommen *grml* naja die alten dinger brauchen wohl mehr Liebe von Blizz.

Hoffen wir das die Server diese liebe auch schätzen.


----------



## Delröy1 (15. Juli 2009)

kdv usw sind laggy server bzw der realmpool scheint nich grad der stärkste, ich selber hab raid chars auf kdv sowie syndikat und er is merkbar wie die latenzen dort hochgehen :=


----------



## Neneko89 (15. Juli 2009)

Oh Mann, das is doch Crap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedesmal is was mit meinem Server. Langsam bin ichs leid auf nem alten Server zu spielen v_v

So, wollt auch mal Mimimi machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maine- (15. Juli 2009)

wenn ich mich nicht verschaut hab ist nur der realmpool sturmangriff von dem 1uhr down verschohnt worden oder?^^


----------



## Hodibo12 (15. Juli 2009)

Frage: seit wann gibst es diesen thread denn schon es is die 1969 seite


----------



## Maine- (15. Juli 2009)

Hodibo12 schrieb:


> Frage: seit wann gibst es diesen thread denn schon es is die 1969 seite



seit 18.04.2007, 16:58


----------



## Blödknight (15. Juli 2009)

Hodibo12 schrieb:


> Frage: seit wann gibst es diesen thread denn schon es is die 1969 seite



seit dem 18.04.2007 um 17:58!

Edit: zu langsam *.*


----------



## Kronososos (15. Juli 2009)

Maine- schrieb:


> wenn ich mich nicht verschaut hab ist nur der realmpool sturmangriff von dem 1uhr down verschohnt worden oder?^^



Obs der einzige ist weiß ich nicht, aber auf jeden Fall hat man gemerkt, dass irgendwas ist... lauter Spinner im Handelschat unterwegs auf Alliseite.


----------



## Delröy1 (15. Juli 2009)

Maine- schrieb:


> wenn ich mich nicht verschaut hab ist nur der realmpool sturmangriff von dem 1uhr down verschohnt worden oder?^^




yup und ich nup hab natürlich alle meine chars auf realms in dem pool -.-


----------



## Maine- (15. Juli 2009)

Delröy schrieb:


> yup und ich nup hab natürlich alle meine chars auf realms in dem pool -.-


 

das ist doch gut^^ kannst du bis 5 uhr spielen XD


----------



## Delröy1 (15. Juli 2009)

Maine- schrieb:


> das ist doch gut^^ kannst du bis 5 uhr spielen XD



ne im besagten früh-patch realm pool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (15. Juli 2009)

moin zusammen, wie gehts? schiebt ihr im Urlaub auch langeweile wie ich?
komisch is der fred jetzt schon on? dürfen die mods auch net zocken? ^^ erbitte umantwort@mod


ansonsten ALLEN EINEN SCHÖNEN MITTWOCH MORGEN!!


mfg


----------



## Berrid (15. Juli 2009)

Ist heute Mittwoch und dein Server ist down ?

Ja ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (15. Juli 2009)

Garnix ist down

Tirion läuft um 4.41 Uhr MEZ immer noch tadellos ääääääätsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schweers (15. Juli 2009)

Ist heute Mittwoch und sein Server ist bis 15 Uhr down.... JA VERDAMMT ^^


----------



## Dabow (15. Juli 2009)

Ja, heute ist mal wieder Mittwoch und die Server sind down... wie ich es liebe ... dann hat man immer so viel Zeit für andere Sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne quatsch !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... spiel z.Z eh so gut wie garnicht !

Viel spaß an alle Suchtis die sich um 11 Uhr einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackymiez (15. Juli 2009)

Und wen interesiert das???
Ja es Mittwoch na und


----------



## roroB4 (15. Juli 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Ja, heute ist mal wieder Mittwoch und die Server sind down... wie ich es liebe ... dann hat man immer so viel Zeit für andere Sachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




haha....lol...

und deswegen schreibst du um genau ein paar min. nach server down diesen Thread... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich für meinen Teil hab meine Nachtschicht bald hinter mir, fahre nach Hause leg mich ins Bett und wenn ich wieder aufstehe dann sind die Server wieder on....


----------



## Silmarilli (15. Juli 2009)

ich hatte mir heute frei genommen
dann hab ich am montag die server-downs gesehen (bei mir bis 15 uhr) ... nuja jetzt fahr ich dann in die Arbeit :-) eigentlich hies es ja mal das nur noch alle zwei wochen Wartungsarbeiten sind - aber da letzte woche war hab ich mir gedacht die woche könnt ich endlich mal meine Ü-Stunden abbauen.
bääääh

ansonsten einen guten morgen - die die es betrifft - schöne ferien.

naja zumindest solls mal ein paar tage schön sein bei uns in Ö

mal kucken

viel spass euch heut hier - komm heut leider nicht mehr ins Büro - gnarf ... mühsamer aussendienst

lg und hf 

Sily


----------



## wardamon (15. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen,

stelle mal ne Kanne frischen heißen Kaffee in die Runde und lege die Brötchen auf den Tisch.

Hat wer Milch und Zucker?


----------



## Lúmea (15. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen 


*Milch und Zucker auf den Tisch stell. Tasse hinstell und sich ein Brötchen schnapp*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich werde gleich erstmal mein freund wach machen und mit ihm zum Arzt gehen also ist die zeit ganz gut genutzt nachher ^^ 

*Am Kaffee schlürf und ins Brötchen reinbeiss* 

Bis nachher *winke*


----------



## Kasska (15. Juli 2009)

*Guten Morgääähn..* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naaaa Leute was macht ihr so ??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Mfg:Kâsska* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (15. Juli 2009)

Guten morgäääähn 

*kaffee in die runde reich*

so dann wollen ir mal wieder die mittwochsrederunde beitreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (15. Juli 2009)

Morgen keine Minute geschlafen heute >.< FERIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN xD


----------



## Dragonchen (15. Juli 2009)

sind noch alle am schlafen oder warum ist es so leise hier???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (15. Juli 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> sind noch alle am schlafen oder warum ist es so leise hier???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bin auf der Arbeit! *winkt*

So nun wieder Kopf runter und arbeiten... *seufzt*

Orcse sagen: "Arbeit, Arbeit!!!"


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. Juli 2009)

Gumo werd gleich Mathe mündlich geprüft 

u das um 10 Uhr brr warum sind grade heute verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten 

naja nächste Woche sind die anderen fällig


----------



## Seryma (15. Juli 2009)

WARUM sind eigentlich verlängerte Arbeiten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aenny (15. Juli 2009)

"winkt allen zu und genießt einen latte macchiato auf Firmen Kosten"

Bei mir ist keine einzige Wolke am Himmel und ich muss im Büro schmorren. /y Hitzefrei, hitzefrei!
Vielleicht klappt es ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (15. Juli 2009)

vieleicht vorbereitung auf den patch 
kann ja sein das die nacheinander jeden mittwoch gewisse realms darauf vorbereiten und wenn alle durch sind kommt er


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juli 2009)

Mittwoch halb 8 in Deutschland.

Guten Morgen alle zusammen wie siehts mit den servern aus sollen ja verlängerte wartungsarbeiten werden


----------



## Garmon-Arygos (15. Juli 2009)

guten Morgen an alle, die jetzt schon arbeiten müssen

***kaffekoch und verteil***


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

HAHA SERVER DOWN BIS 18.00... mindestens!!!!


----------



## Aenny (15. Juli 2009)

Garmon-Arygos schrieb:


> guten Morgen an alle, die jetzt schon arbeiten müssen
> 
> ***kaffekoch und verteil***



Oh danke, nehm ich gern, meine Pflanze hatte heute noch keinen. Die steht drauf, aber bitte schwarz und ohne Zucker.


----------



## Mongo3 (15. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen. Ferien sind was tolles. wenn man net daheim irgendwo was helfen müsste. Aber da die Server Sowieso bis 15.00 uhr nnicht zuerreichen sind ^^ was solls. 

*Kaffee nehm und Brötchen verteil*


----------



## Belphega (15. Juli 2009)

Alles egal ^^ mich nervt die Arbeit.


----------



## Akonos (15. Juli 2009)

moin alle zusammen

ist anscheinend schon wieder mittwoch, naja muss eh erstmal arbeiten bis 22uhr


----------



## Melad (15. Juli 2009)

müde schlurft er in den Raum nimmt sich Kaffee sagt danke und wünscht allen einen guten Morgen.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Alles egal ^^ mich nervt die Arbeit.




ui du in diesem Thread:p

das wird nicht gut für dich enden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aenny (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> HAHA SERVER DOWN BIS 18.00... mindestens!!!!



Sei nicht so schadenfroh, weil du nicht auf einem Realm spielst, der länger offline sein wird. Könnte passieren, dass mittags auf deinem Realm die östlichen Königreiche abkacken, weil ganz viele lvl 1'er meinen Hogger Raids zu veranstalten.


----------



## Dragonchen (15. Juli 2009)

Aenny schrieb:


> Sei nicht so schadenfroh, weil du nicht auf einem Realm spielst, der länger offline sein wird. Könnte passieren, dass mittags auf deinem Realm die östlichen Königreiche abkacken, weil ganz viele lvl 1'er meinen Hogger Raids zu veranstalten.




rofl na dann auf zu hogger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ui du in diesem Thread:p
> 
> das wird nicht gut für dich enden
> 
> ...




na was soll mach machen ;}
buffed schläft noch.. im allgemeinen is ja sonst nix los..


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> na was soll mach machen ;}
> buffed schläft noch.. im allgemeinen is ja sonst nix los..



tja bleibst halt hier hab nix dagegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (15. Juli 2009)

Ui ja, Hogger Raid war lang nicht mehr .... <3


Aber im Idealfall sidn die Server eh wieder da, wenn ich heim komme.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Aenny schrieb:


> Sei nicht so schadenfroh, weil du nicht auf einem Realm spielst, der länger offline sein wird. Könnte passieren, dass mittags auf deinem Realm die östlichen Königreiche abkacken, weil ganz viele lvl 1'er meinen Hogger Raids zu veranstalten.




naja mein Server ist auch bis 17.00 down (Terrordar) naja denke aber bei so ner Verlängerten Arbeit könnte es zu komplikationen kommen *gg*

naja Arbeite eh bis 16.00 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (15. Juli 2009)

Blutkessel is bis 13.00
Aber dafür is Blutkessel sonst immer wieder down..

Gester Mittag die Scherbenwelt..
Vorgestern Mittag Nordend..
Am Sonntag die östl. Königreiche..
Am Freitag zuvor der ganze Server..


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Blutkessel is bis 13.00
> Aber dafür is Blutkessel sonst immer wieder down..



naja nächste Woche sind eh die anderen Server länger down


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2009)

Wir sollten eher die auslachen bei denen keine erweiterten arbeiten gemacht werden...bei uns wirs nämlich neue hardware installiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 endlich laggfreier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach, is server Aman`thul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein &#9829; für Elfen lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amor (15. Juli 2009)

naja was solls, ein was gutes hat es doch heute werden einige merken das es schon sommer ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Solte nur witz sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (15. Juli 2009)

Könnt ihr ruhig ^^
Ich hab die nächsten 50 Jahre sowiso keinen Mittwoch wo ich um die Zeit zuhause wär..


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Amor schrieb:


> naja was solls, ein was gutes hat es doch heute werden einige merken das es schon sommer ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




SOMMER?

wir haben hier beschissenes REGENWETTER SEIT LETZTE WOCHE DIENSTAG -.- 

und es regnet gerade -.-"


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Könnt ihr ruhig ^^
> Ich hab die nächsten 50 Jahre sowiso keinen Mittwoch wo ich um die Zeit zuhause wär..



wer spielt in 50 jahren noch wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die zeit ist jetzt schon nahe wo viele "alte" WoW Spieler langsam aufhören werden


----------



## Feltor (15. Juli 2009)

Tja so hat man wenigstens Zeit, die schönen Seiten des Lebens zu genießen: Nach draußen gehen, ins schwimmbad fahren usw.

Also abwarten und Honigminztee trinken.


----------



## Amor (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wer spielt in 50 jahren noch wow
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




da iss was dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2009)

Also ich glaub net das die aufhörn...ich kenn ein paar die in "diesem alter" wow spielen und die spielen weiter ohne iwie aufs wetter zu achten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> SOMMER?
> 
> wir haben hier beschissenes REGENWETTER SEIT LETZTE WOCHE DIENSTAG -.-
> 
> und es regnet gerade -.-"




das ist blöd bei uns kommt gerade wieder die sonne raus und ich habe mich mit dem laptop auf dfie terasse verzogen und genieße die sonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Also ich glaub net das die aufhörn...ich kenn ein paar die in "diesem alter" wow spielen und die spielen weiter ohne iwie aufs wetter zu achten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du verstehst mich falsch meinte mit alten WoW spieler die Spieler die zu classic gespielt haben^^


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2009)

Also bei uns isses so: 4std Sonne, 4std regen, 4std sonne -.-´naja, was soll man machen als drinnen rumzuhängen?


----------



## Belphega (15. Juli 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> das ist blöd bei uns kommt gerade wieder die sonne raus und ich habe mich mit dem laptop auf dfie terasse verzogen und genieße die sonne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei uns is auch strahlender Sonnenschein..
Ich will jetz Urlaub habn und weg fahrn ._.
Irgendwo hin wos Sandstrand gibt.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du verstehst mich falsch meinte mit alten WoW spieler die Spieler die zu classic gespielt haben^^



Ups...naja is doch iwie das selbe xD


----------



## Belphega (15. Juli 2009)

Sagt mal is die Wirtschaftskrise die neue HartzIV-Ausrede?
Ich mein joah.. schwer nen Job bekommen gut und recht. Wenig Arbeitsplätze auch noch klar.

Aber 24/7 online sein, durchdrehn wenn der Account mal ne Stunde nicht geht - und dann sagn "ich darf so reagiern, ich bin hartzVI-Empfänger weil die Wirtschaftskrise blabla und deshalb hab ich keinen Job........


----------



## Lanala300 (15. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)) 

*Kaffeetrink*


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich find die wirtschaftskrise betrifft eigentlich nur die grossen firmen, nicht uns "kleinbürger"


----------



## Calystro (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du verstehst mich falsch meinte mit alten WoW spieler die Spieler die zu classic gespielt haben^^




Hmm ich spiele seit "Classic " und werde wohl erst mit WoW aufhören wenn es ein MMO gibt , das auf  der Battletech - Reihe  basiert


----------



## Amor (15. Juli 2009)

Alle mal lachen


neulich auf dem klo!!!

Chef und Angestellter auf der Toilette. Sagt der Angestellte:
"Schön, dass wir hier mal nebeneinander als zwei normale
Menschen stehen!" Daraufhin der Chef: "Naja, aber auch
hier haben Sie wohl den kürzeren gezogen..."


----------



## Ronny799 (15. Juli 2009)

/sign @Calystro


----------



## Belphega (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich find die wirtschaftskrise betrifft eigentlich nur die grossen firmen, nicht uns "kleinbürger"



Eigentlich schon.
Bis auf die Kündigungswellen -> Ergo wieder weniger Arbeitsplätze.

Aber ansonsten (: ...


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2009)

Amor schrieb:


> Alle mal lachen
> 
> 
> neulich auf dem klo!!!
> ...



haha (ich hab nicht gelacht) das passt ja wunderbar zu den anderen posts...bleibt beim thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Calystro schrieb:


> Hmm ich spiele seit "Classic " und werde wohl erst mit WoW aufhören wenn es ein MMO gibt , das auf  der Battletech - Reihe  basiert



naja ich spiele auch seit classic und mir ist die lust an WoW vergangen nicht unbedingt weil alles so einfach ist^^ sondern eher weil es langweilig ist und im pvp ist nun auch alles anders und nicht mehr schön naja mal schauen^^


also das die Krise nur die Grossfirmen betrifft stimmt so nicht, es gehe eher so klein betriebe den bach runter weil sie net so viele Reserven haben, also in der Schweiz merkt man es bisschen aber net so übertrieben.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon.
> Bis auf die Kündigungswellen -> Ergo wieder weniger Arbeitsplätze.
> 
> Aber ansonsten (: ...



Hmmm...stimmt eigentlich auch wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Denkt ihr Activison Blizzard ist von der Wirtschaftskrise betroffen?


----------



## Seeotter (15. Juli 2009)

morgen

kaffee holen / gipfeli essen


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2009)

Seeotter schrieb:


> morgen
> 
> kaffee holen / gipfeli essen



ein schweizer ? ^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hmmm...stimmt eigentlich auch wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jedes Unternehmen ist davon betroffen


----------



## Amor (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hmmm...stimmt eigentlich auch wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




nein wieso auch das einzigste was den sorgen macht ist die china krise server sind immer noch nicht bei den on


----------



## wardamon (15. Juli 2009)

Und wie an fast jedem Mittwochmorgen, sind
auch heute
die WoW Server für die unglaubliche Zeit von
mindestens
8 Stunden down. Was tun? fragen sich
wahrscheinlich
viele Gamer, und verfallen in Lethargie oder
versuchen
sich alle 2 Min in das geliebte Spiel
einzuloggen in
der Hoffnung, Blizzard hätte mit 8 Stunden
gelogen,
oder wäre gar früher mit der Wartung fertig.
Menschen
wie ich, planen für den Mittwoch
Unausweichbahre Real
Life Erfahrungen wie z.B. schlafen, essen
oder auch mal
Zähne putzen. Heute war das Einkaufen dran(
ich hatte
mir für BC extra einen Jahresvorrat Tiefkühl
Pizza
angelegt, den ich durch systematisches
Hungern und
andere Gründe wie " Ich brauche noch 3k
Ehre bis 1
Uhr" bis Anfang April nutzen konnte.
Aber selbst
fast 400 Pizzen sind irgendwann mal alle!).
Also
suchte ich den Wohnungsschlüssel, aß noch ein
Stück
kalte Pizza das ich dabei fand und warf
einen Blick in den Spiegel. An dieser Stelle
beschloss
ich, den Mittwoch darauf zum
Friseur zu gehen und machte mich auf den Weg
in die
Zivilisation. Als ich also langsam zum Food
Vendor
trappte, fiel mir auf, dass viele der
Menschen die
unterwegs waren, recht blass waren, dunkle
Ringe unter
den Augen hatten und alle 30 Sekunden auf die
Uhr
schauten...ahja, die Uhr, da musste ich
natürlich auch
drauf achten, ich hatte nur 3 Stunden, bis
die Server
wieder oben sein sollten. Einmal im
Supermarkt
angekommen, schienen sich diese
seltsamen Gestalten hier zu konzentrieren,
aber nicht
etwa im Laden verteilt, sondern in Trauben
vor der
Kühltruge, der Cola-Vorräte und dem
Fertigessen. So ein
Mist, die Irren
standen genau da, wo ich hin wollte. Da hörte
ich 2
Verkäufer flüstern:" Da sind sie wieder,
wie jeden
Mittwoch...die WoW Zombies, aber in 3 Stunden
sind die
auch wieder weg!"
Sollten das etwa alles Spieler sein? Das
brachte mich
auf eine Idee, wie ich die
überbevölkerten Regale erreichen könnte. Ich
zückte
mein Handy, simulierte einen Anruf und
sagte sehr laut:" Echt? Die Server sind
wieder
online? Da hat Blizz aber mal schnell
gearbeitet!" Nachdem die arme
Kassiererin
plötzlich eine Schlange von über 100
aggressiven,
nervösen und ungeduldigen Kunden bedienen
musste, nahm
ich mir die Zeit die nun freien Regale zu
checken. 200€ ärmer aber für die nächste
Weile mit
Essen versorgt, fragte ich mich, ob es noch
andere
Bereiche im Leben gab, die Mittwochs eigenen
regeln
unterstanden, also begab ich mich zum Arzt,
da ich eh
noch eine Impfung haben wollte, weil mich
irgendwas in
der
Wohnung gebissen hatte und unter den
Pizzakartons
verschwunden ist. Am Empfang angekommen hatte
ich noch
nichts gesagt als die Sprechstundenhilfe mich
kurz
musterte und zur Kollegin rief: "Wieder
Sehnenscheidenentzündung...ist heute
Mittwoch?" Sie führte mich in ein
Wartezimmer, in
dem 27 Gestalten saßen, alle mit einem Buffed
Magazin
aus dem Lesezirkel beschäftigt und schon
einen
Sonnenbrand von der Halogenlampe hatten. Ich
hoffte,
nicht auch einen zu bekommen. Da mir die
Warterei zu
lange dauern würde mit so vielen Mitzockern
vor mir,
zückte ich mal wieder mein Handy und wusste,
hier geht
es diesmal um mehr...Essen konnte man
bestellen, aber
die Sehnen, brauchte man zum spielen...nach
kurzer
Bedenkzeit hörte man von mir: "Was? Die
Server
sind on und
Blizz hat heute schon Saison 4
gestartet?". 3
Minuten später saß ich vor dem Arzt, bekam
ein
Tetanus-Elixier und einen schweren
Leinenstoffverband
für meine Sehnenscheidenentzündung und konnte
die
erstaunlich leere Praxis verlassen. Da ich
nun müde war
und erschöpft von so viel Aktivität beschloss
ich, nun
nach Hause zu gehen, eine Stunde zu schlafen
und die
Buffed Community mit meinen Erlebnissen zu
belästigen.
Doch als ich an dieser Stelle angekommen war
bemerkte
ich, dass es schon 10.56 Uhr war und diesen
Beitrag
wohl vor nächsten Mittwoch keiner mehr lesen
wird. Doch
seine Aktualität wird er wohl regelmäßig
erhalten,
nämlich... jeden Mittwoch the same shit


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2009)

Amor schrieb:


> nein wieso auch das einzigste was den sorgen macht ist die china krise server sind immer noch nicht bei den on



naja, da zocken eh 5 millionen spieler mit einem einzigen account xD


----------



## Skarabrae (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Jedes Unternehmen ist davon betroffen



Dann Erklaere mir mal, warum gerade Blizzard von der Weltwirtschaftskrise betroffen ist?

Lieben Gruss


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seeotter (15. Juli 2009)

jo genau^^


----------



## Esqueleto (15. Juli 2009)

Moin Moin


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Skarabrae schrieb:


> Dann Erklaere mir mal, warum gerade Blizzard von der Weltwirtschaftskrise betroffen ist?
> 
> Lieben Gruss



weil sicher von den ca 11 millionen Spieler einige Arbeit verloren haben und andere weniger geld zur verfügung haben und somit wird es einige geben welche nicht mehr spielen können e.t.c.

Einige Unternehmen sind stärker betroffen andere weniger


oder vllt hat blizzard ja in diese "Faulpapiere" investiert gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faransol (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ein schweizer ? ^^



ich denk mal schon^^ weil gipfeli kennen vor allem wir schweizer^^

SCHWEIZ FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fussballnati ausgeschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (15. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen!


Nicht nur Blizz ist betroffen!

GOA hat auch angekündigt 50% seiner Mitarbeiter zuentlassen:


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2009)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> 
> Nicht nur Blizz ist betroffen!
> ...



WTF was is GOA???


----------



## Faransol (15. Juli 2009)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> 
> Nicht nur Blizz ist betroffen!
> ...



50%? biste sicher..... das is nämlich extrem viel


----------



## Heydu (15. Juli 2009)

guten morgen allerseits!
*Megaphone in die Hand nehm und damit rumbrüll*
WIE GEHT ES EUCH DENN SO?

MIR GEHT ES SOWEIT GUUUUUUT!!!!!

SEID IHR ALLE MÜDE??????

ALSO ICH NICHT! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ordos123 (15. Juli 2009)

Morgen da is man schon seit 6 uhr wach obwohl man Ferien hat und man vergisst Server down ^^


----------



## Medmius (15. Juli 2009)

Faransol schrieb:


> ich denk mal schon^^ weil gipfeli kennen vor allem wir schweizer^^
> 
> SCHWEIZ FTW
> 
> ...



Die Fussballnati ist echt beschissen :S

Guten Morgen an alle.


----------



## Belphega (15. Juli 2009)

Nein, Blizzard ist ziemlich sicher nicht davon betroffen.
Wisst ihr - es gibt Unternehmen die durch die Wirtschaftskriese ein Hoch haben - und welche die ein Tief haben.

TIEF: Alle handwirtschaftlichen Betriebe, Schlosser, Tischler, etc etc - weil Materialien teurer werden, bzw Lieferanten-Großkonzerne Mitarbeiter abbauen und damit die Preise erhöhen. Zudem auch normale Kaufläden, weil viele Leute mehr auf ihr Geld achten und somit weniger Kaufen. Viele Artikel werden teurer, können aber im Fachhandel für den Endverbraucher nicht relevant teurer gemacht werden, weil es sonst wiederum keiner Kaufen würde. Das is son Teufelskreis.

HOCH: Alles was mit EDV zutun hat. Das Unternehmen in dem ich Arbeite schreibt riesige Umsätze. Wir müssen nicht viel kaufen - und das was wir kaufen ist zzt billiger als sonst. Auch Leiharbeiter haben geringere Stundenlöhne bekommen, bla blub - das einzige was sich geändert hat sind die Zahlungskonditionen.. statt 30 Tagen Skonto nur noch 14 Tage Skonto und so Zeug.. weil die Firmen bei denen wir einkaufen das Geld einfach schnellstmöglich brauchen.
__

Blizzard ist ein Spieleunternehmen.
Wirtschaftskriese hin oder her - Spiele werden genauso häufig gespielt wie eh und je.


----------



## Ordos123 (15. Juli 2009)

Naja ich werd dann mal Trackmania Anschmeißen müssen^^


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2009)

also ich guck mir grad alle Coldmirror Harry Potter synchros an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aso heute wieder Server down. Von mir aus, sitz eh schon wieder im Büro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen

*schaut auf die Kaffeemaschine* Die ist heute auch down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ungi (15. Juli 2009)

elton vs simon auf youtube :>


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2009)

Was habt ihr eigentlich so vor wenn die server bis 17.00 off sind?


----------



## Seeotter (15. Juli 2009)

schweizer nati ist zur zeit peinlich... 

Rivella holen...

letzten mittwoch hab ich mal rom gestartet... was für en plagiat! spiele lieber warcraft 2 und warte bis server up sind...


----------



## Grotuk (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hmmm...stimmt eigentlich auch wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Klar werden die auch von betroffen. Wir haben hier nich ne x-beliebige Wirtschaftskriese sondern die größte Weltwirtschaftskrise aller Zeiten. Nur mal so als Eckpunkte die letzte wurde 1919 in Versaile ausgelöst begann 1929 mit dem Börsencrash und endete 1955.

Wir sind gerade mal knapp 1 Jahr nach dem Crash d.h. es dauert noch ne ganze weile bis die Auswirkungen für alle spürbar sind. Das Problem ist nämlich es dauert bis Firmen durch fehlende Kredite & Mangelnden Absatz in die Knie gezwungen werden. Wenn aber im Herbst und Winter die ersten Entlassungswellen losgehen geht der "Spass" langsam los.

Das Hauptproblem sind neben den Banken denen weltweit 8 Billionen US-Dollar fehlen die Staaten mit ihren Schulden. Genau dqa ist nämlich der Knackpunkt. Mehr Arbeitslose = Mehr Ausgaben = Mehr Schulden da weniger einzahlen = höhere Steuern = weniger Konsum = weniger Absatz = Mehr Arbeitslose und immer so weiter. Bis die Staaten pleite sind d.h. Wenn es entweder zu teuer ist Geld zu drucken oder man keine neuen Schulden mehr machen kann oder die Steuereinnahmen nicht mehr ausreichen die anfallenden Zinsen zu dekcen.

Activision-Blizzard hat in sofern Glück das sie einer Branche angehören die auch in der Krise erstmal noch geschäfte machen sogar bessere als ohne Krise. wegen der Arbeitslosen die sich beschäftigen wollen. trotzdem können gerade mangelnde Kredite einem solchen Unternehmen ganz fix das Genick brechen.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

mhm hab grad Irgendwie 5 aus der Schweiz gezählt in den letzten 2-3 seiten top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was habt ihr eigentlich so vor wenn die server bis 17.00 off sind?



Ich muss bis 17 Uhr arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (15. Juli 2009)

Faransol schrieb:


> 50%? biste sicher..... das is nämlich extrem viel




Ja ich war genau so erstaund als ich es gelesen habe,sitze leider jetzt auch auf arbeit sonst wüste ich wo cih es gelesen habe. Aber sie trauen sich ja nicht mal mehr die Acc. zahlen zuveröffendlichen.(von Warhammer)ist ja auch nicht verwunderlich wird wohl einfach keiner spielen nachdem sie lieber in die PVe sparte gerückt sind als balancprobleme zubeheben aber das wird sich wohl auch Ea ankreiden muessen immer diese Geldgier.


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was habt ihr eigentlich so vor wenn die server bis 17.00 off sind?



Ich auch, aja und guten morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na dann^^
Boah ich freu mich schon wenn ich zu meinem vater in die schweiz fahr...ersma viel rivella einpacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanala300 (15. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Ich muss bis 17 Uhr arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jop ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was habt ihr eigentlich so vor wenn die server bis 17.00 off sind?



Mh mal überlegen...... Bis halb 1 arbeiten, dann eine std mittagspause haben und dann bis 17uhr weiterarbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> na dann^^
> ...




und nimm Miracel Wip mit das reißen sie dir aus den händen


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Lanala300 schrieb:


> Jop ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



no way :O

Du Copycat ^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> na dann^^
> ...



der Eistee in der Schweiz ist auch tausendmal besser als in Deutschland^^

Migro Eistee ftw


----------



## Medmius (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm hab grad Irgendwie 5 aus der Schweiz gezählt in den letzten 2-3 seiten top
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



(Wir halten uns im Hintergrund. Wenn der richtige Zeitpunkt gekommen ist übernehmen wir buffed.de.)


----------



## Faransol (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> WTF was is GOA???



und schon gerät GoA in vergessenheit xD

dabei is WAR doch noch sooo jung


----------



## Weisheit (15. Juli 2009)

Macht mir nix bis 17. Bin bis 20 in der Uni^^


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> und nimm Miracel Wip mit das reißen sie dir aus den händen



Miracel wat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sry noch nie gehört


----------



## select1 (15. Juli 2009)

najo man weiß aber nicht bei welcher bank blizz sein geld anlegt, und ob dann auch n teil dadurch verloren ging...

das kann bei jedem unternehmen passieren das sein geld anlegt, egal welche branche....


----------



## Faransol (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> der Eistee in der Schweiz ist auch tausendmal besser als in Deutschland^^
> 
> Migro Eistee ftw



hab ja gsagt Schweiz FTW.....



Medmius schrieb:


> (Wir halten uns im Hintergrund. Wenn der richtige Zeitpunkt gekommen ist übernehmen wir buffed.de.)



true true^^


----------



## Caveman1979 (15. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Miracel wat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



echt net also da ziehts dem salat doch die schuhe aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schaust du hier


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> echt net also da ziehts dem salat doch die schuhe aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



haha wie geil war der spruch denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

zomg, nathrezim bis 15 Uhr offline =/


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2009)

das gibts doch auch im beschissenen deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (15. Juli 2009)

Da man wahrscheinlich beim Lesen der vorherigen Posts sowieso nicht nachkommt wenn es das Standartschreibtempo ist, spar ich mir es gleich.

Moinsen zusammen, an alle Vögel die ihre Würmer abkriegen wollen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> das gibts doch auch im beschissenen deutschland
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Richtig und in der Schweiz nicht!

Verweise auf meinen Kann lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (15. Juli 2009)

ihr seid alle doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (15. Juli 2009)

Oha @WerKo (: Nathrezim war mein erster Server.. von der Closed Beta bis BC.
Aber du spielst Ally oder?


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2009)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Richtig und in der Schweiz nicht!
> 
> Verweise auf meinen Kann lesen
> 
> ...



achso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hatte das falsch verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja, miracel whip schmeckt wirklich geil^^


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

Ich und Ally spielen? Waargh, never 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ich und Ally spielen? Waargh, never
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ally > Horde

Horde Stinkt und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Ally > Horde
> 
> Horde Stinkt und so
> 
> ...



Horde >>>>> Ally

Ich meine, 2 eurer Rassen sind kleinwüchsig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Horde >>>>> Ally
> 
> Ich meine, 2 eurer Rassen sind kleinwüchsig
> 
> ...



und eine eurer Rassen sind modrige dinger andere sind komische nachkommen von Kühen welcher ein Mensch ge... hat und dann noch so zwei Drogensüchtige Rassen ....^^


----------



## Dpskalle (15. Juli 2009)

guten morgen ihr lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Horde >>>>> Ally
> 
> Ich meine, 2 eurer Rassen sind kleinwüchsig
> 
> ...



Und bei euch ist eine Klasse behaart ! und eine hat das Copyright auf Elfen übergangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> ihr seid alle doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und das ist auch gut so. Wie soll ich sonst die Arbeit überstehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helltree (15. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Horde >>>>> Ally
> 
> Ich meine, 2 eurer Rassen sind kleinwüchsig
> 
> ...




Und 4 Eurer Rassen sind hässlich und stinken.


----------



## Sinthorix (15. Juli 2009)

hilfe ich logg mich ein und mein server ist nicht auf der Serverlist? heeeeeeeelp


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2009)

ach, gnome sind die coolsten^^


----------



## Warduk (15. Juli 2009)

Liebe Grüße an die Leute deren Server auch noch *planmäßig* bis 15Uhr down sind und die jetzt vllt an einer Überdosis RL sterben müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Und bei euch ist eine Klasse behaart ! und eine hat das Copyright auf Elfen übergangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dafür stampft die behaarte Rasse einfach über die Kleinwüchsigen hinweg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja, und mir ist bisher noch keine Nachtelfe mit nem ©-Tattoo aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

Helltree schrieb:


> Und 4 Eurer Rassen sind hässlich und stinken.


 Muss ich dir leider Recht geben =/ Blutelfen, Blutelfinnen, Blutelfen Kinder und Trolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seeotter (15. Juli 2009)

ohhh miracel wip -- unbedingt mitbringen

wir tauschen sie gegen Caillergipfeli aus ... ach neh sind viel zu fein^^

eher gegen m-budget energy drink lol zuckerfrei ...


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2009)

mich kann man net zerstampfen (siehe signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Dafür stampft die behaarte Rasse einfach über die Kleinwüchsigen hinweg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Irgendwann finde ich raus wie man Bilder online stellt und dann seht ihr ma meine Copyrightelfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> mich kann man net zerstampfen (siehe signatur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*lässt seinen Taurenschami mit Kampfrausch und Mammut rumstampfen*

Damit könnte ich sogar Sturmwind erobern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (15. Juli 2009)

Seeotter schrieb:


> eher gegen m-budget energy drink lol zuckerfrei ...




Die vom Denner sind besser!


----------



## Faransol (15. Juli 2009)

Warduk schrieb:


> Liebe Grüße an die Leute deren Server auch noch planmäßig bis 15Uhr down sind und die jetzt vllt *an einer Überdosis RL sterben müssen *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rofl



Fauzi schrieb:


> Die vom Denner sind besser!



xD weiss net wies mit den zuckerfreien ausschaut aber mit den normalen

fazit m buget erngydrinks sin besser als die vom denner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

hier kannst bilder hochladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://tinypic.com/


----------



## Compléxx (15. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen liebe Buffffffffffler


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2009)

nich mit den gnomischen taurenzerstörer xD


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Die vom Denner sind besser!



neee Denner isch crap

M-Budget > restlichiche imitationen > Prix Garantie ^^


----------



## Compléxx (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> neee Denner isch crap
> 
> M-Budget > restlichiche imitationen > Prix Garantie ^^




SChweiiiiiiiiizer Kääääääseeee oooohoohooohooooooo


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann muss ich ja mal dringenst schweizer eistee probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> nich mit den gnomischen taurenzerstörer xD



Gnome sind nur für eins gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seeotter (15. Juli 2009)

zuckerfreie energydrinks sind alle crap...

m-budget ist gut
prixgarantie ebenfalls

und 

trojka auch

ok ich geh mal frühstücken (Spätstücken?)


----------



## Dpskalle (15. Juli 2009)

wie heißt der eistee aus der schweiz der so lecker sein soll?


----------



## Grotuk (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Und bei euch ist eine Klasse behaart ! und eine hat das Copyright auf Elfen übergangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stinken mag sein stehn wir aber drauf. und häßlich sind allenfalls die Geißelknechte.  Bei euch aber sind allesamt häßlich. Zwerge und Gnome taugen allenfalls als Snack für zwischendurch wobei Zwerge relativ zäh sind und daher eigentlich ungenißbar sind. aber wießt ja wenn der Hunger kommt. Menschen nunja Rosa Schuffies die ausreichend Fleisch für nen ordentliches Frühstück bieten. Nachtelfen sind fürs Mittag gut und dranei runden den Tag als Abendbrot ab. Du siehst also auch wenn die Allys alle potthäßlich sind erfüllen sie doch ihren Zweck und haben in der Nahrungskette der Horde ihren festen Platz ^^


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

Wasn los heute buffed? Ich komm so gut mim Lesen hinterher


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Wasn los heute buffed? Ich komm so gut mim Lesen hinterher



Frag ich mich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gogo 2000 Seiten INC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> dann muss ich ja mal dringenst schweizer eistee probieren
> ...


lohnt sich der Eistee aus der Schweiz ist nicht zu vergleichen mit der aus Deutschland keine Ahnung aber euer Lemon Eistee schmeckt komisch -.-"



Dpskalle schrieb:


> wie heißt der eistee aus der schweiz der so lecker sein soll?



keine Ahnung welchen du meinst^^

Ich mag den Eistee von der Migros (Blau verpackt im Tetrapack) glaub eistee classic^^ gibts auch als Pfirsich wobei Mango >Lemon > Pfirsich


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hier kannst bilder hochladen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Seite ist bei mir gesperrt (bin auf der Arbeit)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Frag ich mich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was ich soll 2000 Seiten schreiben? :O

Ach ne moment... hier heisst ja mein Acc nicht wie mein Char ^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Wasn los heute buffed? Ich komm so gut mim Lesen hinterher



Sommerferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Compléxx (15. Juli 2009)

Dpskalle schrieb:


> wie heißt der eistee aus der schweiz der so lecker sein soll?




NEsteeeeeeeeeeééééééé




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  der is noch fein


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Was ich soll 2000 Seiten schreiben? :O
> 
> Ach ne moment... hier heisst ja mein Acc nicht wie mein Char ^^



mhm.... nee eigentlich mein ich generell hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grotuk (15. Juli 2009)

Compléxx schrieb:


> NEsteeeeeeeeeeééééééé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nestleprodukte würd ich nicht mal mit der Kneifzange anfassen. Habt ihr nix besseres?


----------



## Ordos123 (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lohnt sich der Eistee aus der Schweiz ist nicht zu vergleichen mit der aus Deutschland keine Ahnung aber euer Lemon Eistee schmeckt komisch -.-"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hey ich glaub das gibts auch in germany http://www.migros.de/


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Sommerferien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (15. Juli 2009)

soll ich mal etwas böse werden zur Schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

Also ich find den Eistee von Rauch am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ok komm aus Austria 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Compléxx (15. Juli 2009)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Nestleprodukte würd ich nicht mal mit der Kneifzange anfassen. Habt ihr nix besseres?



ich weiss Nestle suckt... hmmm doch Schwiiizär Miouch!!! Sbeste wos je hets gits


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> mhm.... nee eigentlich mein ich generell hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm... ich weiss schon wie wir die Leute anlocken

*holt sich Kaffee aus der inzwischen reparierten Maschine*

Gratis Kaffee solange die Server down sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Stinken mag sein stehn wir aber drauf. und häßlich sind allenfalls die Geißelknechte.  Bei euch aber sind allesamt häßlich. Zwerge und Gnome taugen allenfalls als Snack für zwischendurch wobei Zwerge relativ zäh sind und daher eigentlich ungenißbar sind. aber wießt ja wenn der Hunger kommt. Menschen nunja Rosa Schuffies die ausreichend Fleisch für nen ordentliches Frühstück bieten. Nachtelfen sind fürs Mittag gut und dranei runden den Tag als Abendbrot ab. Du siehst also auch wenn die Allys alle potthäßlich sind erfüllen sie doch ihren Zweck und haben in der Nahrungskette der Horde ihren festen Platz ^^



Die einzigen bei euch die man knabbern kann sind Blutelfen, sonst sind sie endweder:

1.) Tot (nur für Aasfresser geeigent)
2.) Stinken (gilt für alle außer Blutelfen)
3.) Haaaarrrig
4.) So dermaßen mit Drogen zugepumpt, das ein Verzehr einem Selbstmord gleichkommt
5.) alles auf einmal^^

Ergo: Horde taugt nur zum Pvp-Ehre Farmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Nestleprodukte würd ich nicht mal mit der Kneifzange anfassen. Habt ihr nix besseres?



wieso? was den mit Nestle?^^


----------



## Compléxx (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Die einzigen bei euch die man knabbern kann sind Blutelfen, sonst sind sie endweder:
> 
> 1.) Tot (nur für Aasfresser geeigent)
> 2.) Stinken (gilt für alle außer Blutelfen)
> ...





Alli suckt


----------



## Grotuk (15. Juli 2009)

Compléxx schrieb:


> NEsteeeeeeeeeeééééééé
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hmmm klingt lecker. Muss mal bei meinem Onkel vorbei schaun der wohnt in Rheinfelden da ghets dann bequem per Brücke in de Schweiz und dann kann ich mal schaun wie der schmeckt. Und wehe der schmeckt nicht dannn komm ich wieder und mecker dich voll. Öffentlich vor allen Leuten   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

Compléxx schrieb:


> Alli suckt



Nein tun sie nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Die einzigen bei euch die man knabbern kann sind Blutelfen, sonst sind sie endweder:
> 
> 1.) Tot (nur für Aasfresser geeigent)
> 2.) Stinken (gilt für alle außer Blutelfen)
> ...



da fällt mir noch eins ein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Compléxx (15. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Nein tun sie nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ohhh doch


----------



## Grotuk (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Die einzigen bei euch die man knabbern kann sind Blutelfen, sonst sind sie endweder:
> 
> 1.) Tot (nur für Aasfresser geeigent)
> 2.) Stinken (gilt für alle außer Blutelfen)
> ...




In deinen Träumen Pedro in deinen Träumen.

Wer den Film errät aus dem das Zitat stammt kriegt nen Keks. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Compléxx (15. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> da fällt mir noch eins ein
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




XDXDXDXD /SIGn


----------



## Nexus.X (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Die einzigen bei euch die man knabbern kann sind Blutelfen,


Immerhin dienen die als gute Selleriestange!


----------



## Faransol (15. Juli 2009)

Compléxx schrieb:


> ich weiss Nestle suckt... hmmm doch Schwiiizär Miouch!!! Sbeste wos je hets gits



loooooool melch xD

vo der milka chue xD

sbeste wos je hets gets *bling*


----------



## Grotuk (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wieso? was den mit Nestle?^^




Ganz übles Gesocks willst nicht wissen was mit denen ist. Du willst nur keine Produkte von denen erwerben ^^


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

Compléxx schrieb:


> ohhh doch



Nenene, sie sind höchstens ein wenig dumm im PvP, aber sucken tun se nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (außer evtl Nachtelfen, aber die machen ja eh alles für Gold)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Compléxx (15. Juli 2009)

Faransol schrieb:


> loooooool melch xD
> 
> vo der milka chue xD
> 
> sbeste wos je hets gets *bling*




XD du luzerner du!!!

Miouch!!!

ja sicher """"GEILI PARTYYYY""""


----------



## Compléxx (15. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Nenene, sie sind höchstens ein wenig dumm im PvP, aber sucken tun se nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




allis sind trotzdem scheiss^^


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

Ist heute Schweizertag oder was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Compléxx schrieb:


> ohhh doch



ohh nein ;P

verdammt das Bild von jay390 ist bei mir auch gesperrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Ganz übles Gesocks willst nicht wissen was mit denen ist. Du willst nur keine Produkte von denen erwerben ^^



also das Hilft mir nun auch net weiter^^


----------



## Compléxx (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> ohh nein ;P
> 
> verdammt das Bild von jay390 ist bei mir auch gesperrt
> 
> ...



doch!!! schau deren Fratze mal an... echt nur nen Missgeburt kann so aussehen = Ally


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. Juli 2009)

Ihr Schwitzer habt einen an der Klatsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> ohh nein ;P
> 
> verdammt das Bild von jay390 ist bei mir auch gesperrt
> 
> ...



schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (15. Juli 2009)

So sehe ich die schweiz

Hier oder hier lach


----------



## Kasska (15. Juli 2009)

@Complexx giebts dich auch in normal ?

*Mfg: Kâsska* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2009)

ach lass die schweizer doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn sie net der eu angehören *hust* is auch besser so *hust* dann bleibt die schweiz so wie sie ist...das geilste land der welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die  eu macht nur scheiss gesetze wie z.b. das gurken  gerade sein müssen xD


----------



## Grotuk (15. Juli 2009)

Ich will ne Schoki los ihr Schweizer zahlt euren Tr4ibut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Compléxx (15. Juli 2009)

Kasska schrieb:


> @Complexx giebts dich auch in normal ?
> 
> *Mfg: Kâsska*
> 
> ...




wie gemeint?


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ach lass die schweizer doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wobei mir das mit den Gurken eigentlich relativ egal ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber du hast natürlich recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Compléxx (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ach lass die schweizer doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Ich will ne Schoki los ihr Schweizer zahlt euren Tr4ibut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ey du, ja du! Ey, isch mach disch voll krasse Schoki klar, kapisch? Aba will voll konkrete Kekse dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grotuk (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ach lass die schweizer doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was? die EU ist das beste was es gibt und wir werden euch Schweizer schon noch dazu ähhhh überreden beizutreten. Ach was anbetteln werdet ihr uns. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Compléxx (15. Juli 2009)

Die beste Schockolade der Welt dropt jedoch in Belgien !!!!!!!!


Vote Belgien 4 Best land ever!!!!


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Also ich fahr zum Skifahren immer nach Österreich......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasska (15. Juli 2009)

Naja so wie du dich äußerst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  es is Spaß da muss man nich beleidigend werden oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Mfg: Kâsska* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grotuk (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ach lass die schweizer doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Bist du endkrass oda wasch? Isch hol Bruda und der macht dich dann Messa. Aber hier hast du erstmal voll konkret Keks. Rund und so echte Leibnitz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (15. Juli 2009)

Compléxx schrieb:


> wie gemeint?


Ohne sucken, scheiße und Missgeburten?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bisschen ... leserfreundlicheres Verhalten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2009)

eine frrage: kann es sein das alle schweizer hopper sind? (die meisten)


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Also ich fahr zum Skifahren immer nach Österreich......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich sag ja ÖSTERREICH FTW!!! Naja ok wir haben zwar nicht die beste Schoki, Fussballmannschaft, aber ihr Deutschen und Schweitzer kommt trotzdem alle zu uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Was? die EU ist das beste was es gibt und wir werden euch Schweizer schon noch dazu ähhhh überreden beizutreten. Ach was anbetteln werdet ihr uns.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




iiiiiiii EU crap "Land" die sind doch dumm im kopf die typen da die die Regeln machen, sry verbieten der Schweiz sachen zu benutzen obwohl die net mal in der EU ist -.-"

die EU wollte die Serverlat KILLEN


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Bist du endkrass oda wasch? Isch hol Bruda und der macht dich dann Messa. Aber hier hast du erstmal voll konkret Keks. Rund und so echte Leibnitz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DU hast das falsche gequoted =(


----------



## Compléxx (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> eine frrage: kann es sein das alle schweizer hopper sind? (die meisten)




ne^^ ich hasse Hiphopper... die sucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2009)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Bist du endkrass oda wasch? Isch hol Bruda und der macht dich dann Messa. Aber hier hast du erstmal voll konkret Keks. Rund und so echte Leibnitz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



-.-´was soll das denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sprachgebrauch mit einem iq von 80???


----------



## Kasska (15. Juli 2009)

xD Genau alle Schweizer sind generel Hopper  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  der war gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Mfg:Kâsska* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> eine frrage: kann es sein das alle schweizer hopper sind? (die meisten)




mhm naja keine Ahnung aber... Hip Hop ist doch eh scheisse? 

themawechsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (15. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Und das ist auch gut so. Wie soll ich sonst die Arbeit überstehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nen ak47 holen und rumballern, was das zeug hält (einfach in die luft friedlich schiessen)
schliesslich machen wir das bei uns auch so an hochzeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grotuk (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ach lass die schweizer doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Pralinen können die Belgier machen keine Frage aber Schki iss nun mal das einzigste was die Schweizer können von daher droppt die beste Schoki in der Schweiz in der Schweiz in der Schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (15. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Ich sag ja ÖSTERREICH FTW!!! Naja ok wir haben zwar nicht die beste Schoki, Fussballmannschaft, aber ihr Deutschen und Schweitzer kommt trotzdem alle zu uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



richtig ich tanke dort wäre ja auch blöd von mir noch mehr Kohle dem Deutschen land in den hals zuwerfen.


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

sean, er wollte eigtl meinen Text quoten, darum Keks und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Was? die EU ist das beste was es gibt und wir werden euch Schweizer schon noch dazu ähhhh überreden beizutreten. Ach was anbetteln werdet ihr uns.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




iiiiiiii EU crap "Land" die sind doch dumm im kopf die typen da die die Regeln machen, sry verbieten der Schweiz sachen zu benutzen obwohl die net mal in der EU ist -.-"

die EU wollte die Serverlat KILLEN


----------



## Grotuk (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ach lass die schweizer doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Voll konkreter Ghettoslang Alder. Iss normal bei uns in Großstadt. sprechen aber nur die Endkrassen Oberchecka. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm naja keine Ahnung aber... Hip Hop ist doch eh scheisse?
> 
> themawechsel
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 metal is das geilste...slipkot &#9829; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Compléxx (15. Juli 2009)

Die beste Schockolade der Welt DROPT in BELGIEN!!!!!!!! OP NERFF!!!!!


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> nen ak47 holen und rumballern, was das zeug hält (einfach in die luft friedlich schiessen)
> schliesslich machen wir das bei uns auch so an hochzeiten
> 
> 
> ...



Ihr macht das an Hochzeiten?

Hm... ihr kommt entweder aus Russland oder aus Texas xD


----------



## Seeotter (15. Juli 2009)

schoki aus belgien? also bitte probier unsre^^

bez nestle ist zwar eine multi aber ich glaub sie sch ned so schlecht wie andere... (Banken zum Beispiel)

Nespresso und Nestea, miam miam
Suchard
Migros
Uhren (lol)



Ubrigens: lfg Geschirrspullmaschine 2gnom / 1 magier CLEARRUN start in 2 min.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Voll konkreter Ghettoslang Alder. Iss normal bei uns in Großstadt. sprechen aber nur die Endkrassen Oberchecka. ^^



Der Mittwochsthread zeigt bei dir schon Nebenwirkungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> metal is das geilste...slipkot &#9829;
> ...



^this


----------



## Notivity (15. Juli 2009)

Compléxx schrieb:


> Die beste Schockolade der Welt DROPT in BELGIEN!!!!!!!! OP NERFF!!!!!





LoL^^


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> richtig ich tanke dort wäre ja auch blöd von mir noch mehr Kohle dem Deutschen land in den hals zuwerfen.



Naja tanken tu ich in Österreich nun nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wäre für mich als Hamburgerin etwas aufwendig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@seanbuddha wie kommst du darauf das *fast* alle schweizer hopper sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (15. Juli 2009)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Pralinen können die Belgier machen keine Frage aber Schki iss nun mal das einzigste was die Schweizer können von daher droppt die beste Schoki in der Schweiz in der Schweiz in der Schweiz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wth ist schki?
meinst du ski? XD
die schweiz hat mehr als nur schocki zu bieten du sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Uhren
-Käse (Emmentaler oder Appenzeller....mmmmmhh *dahinschmelz*
-Schocki (erwähnt)
-Wunder schöne Alpen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Sehr schöne Skiorte 
-die besten Banken der Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und, die berühmten Steinesser....ääähhh....Bündner!!! meinte ich xD

ENGADIN!


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Seeotter schrieb:


> Ubrigens: lfg Geschirrspullmaschine 2gnom / 1 magierIN CLEARRUN start in 2 min.




Fixed


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> nen ak47 holen und rumballern, was das zeug hält (einfach in die luft friedlich schiessen)
> schliesslich machen wir das bei uns auch so an hochzeiten
> 
> 
> ...



und was ist mit den kugeln die runterkommen? egal hauptsache menschen sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

Moin,bin auch mal da.

Interesant was ihr schreibt     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Compléxx (15. Juli 2009)

Ich kann euch vergewissern das die Schockolade Côte d'or die beste ist!!!


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Ihr macht das an Hochzeiten?
> 
> Hm... ihr kommt entweder aus Russland oder aus Texas xD



Wer mir sagen kann von welchem Film dieses Bild ist kriegt nen Keks. Fällt mir grad zum kommentar ein^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> und was ist mit den kugeln die runterkommen? egal hauptsache menschen sterben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die kugeln? ist doch wurst, die landen in Russland und werden wieder verwertet und wieder verkauft


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

Nurnoch 19 Seiten, das schaffen wir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dpskalle (15. Juli 2009)

warum liegt hier eigentlich stroh??


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Compléxx schrieb:


> Ich kann euch vergewissern das die Schockolade Côte d'or die beste ist!!!



oh die ist relativ gut. Kommt aus der Niederlande oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Compléxx (15. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Wer mir sagen kann von welchem Film dieses Bild ist kriegt nen Keks. Fällt mir grad zum kommentar ein^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




CHainsaw massacer best film!!!


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

Dpskalle schrieb:


> warum liegt hier eigentlich stroh??


Weil ich's dahin gelegt hab!


----------



## Compléxx (15. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> oh die ist relativ gut. Kommt aus der Niederlande oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Knapp daneben, BELGIEN!!!! =)


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Wer mir sagen kann von welchem Film dieses Bild ist kriegt nen Keks. Fällt mir grad zum kommentar ein^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Texas Chainsaw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (15. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Hm... ihr kommt entweder aus Russland oder aus Texas xD



ne, weder noch xD

die russen habens uns geklaut und Texas hats übernommen


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

Was ist in 19 Seiten?


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akpo_K1gHmA...83&index=10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grotuk (15. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> wth ist schki?
> meinst du ski? XD
> die schweiz hat mehr als nur schocki zu bieten du sau
> 
> ...



- Uhren? brauch keiner
-Käse? igitt vergammelte Milch wer isst denn sowas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Wunderschöne Alpen? Wo lila Kühe weiden? Na möcht nicht wissen was da so alles abgekippt wird. außerdem *schnauf* behaltet eure doofen Alpen das iss viel zu anstrengend da immer rauf zu klettern.
-Sehr schöne Skiorte? Ähh Ski? kann man das essen?
-die besten Banken der Welt? Allen vorran UBS was? *kicher* *grins* *wegbrach vor lachen*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith meint die Zitierfunktion nervt voll


----------



## Notivity (15. Juli 2009)

Und wo ist jetzt der keks?

KEKSE !!!!


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> ne, weder noch xD
> 
> die russen habens uns geklaut und Texas hats übernommen




Jetzt will ich mehr wissen XD


----------



## Dpskalle (15. Juli 2009)

burger von mc donalds!!!

Royal TS ftw!


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Notivity schrieb:


> Und wo ist jetzt der keks?
> 
> KEKSE !!!!



Strudel..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

Ähm ich glaub die Kekse hab ich grade aufgefuttert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Compléxx (15. Juli 2009)

Ich mag Frauen


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Ähm ich glaub die Kekse hab ich grade aufgefuttert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Neeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnn


----------



## Notivity (15. Juli 2009)

Jay390 deine signatur is mal der hammer also das vid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Dpskalle schrieb:


> burger von mc donalds!!!
> 
> Royal TS ftw!



der Burger den es in der Schweiz nicht gibt wäre echt gut leider stört die Schwule tomate da und macht ihn kaputt


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Dpskalle schrieb:


> burger von mc donalds!!!
> 
> Royal TS ftw!



no way
Hamburger Royal mit Käse wenn dann (ohne Tomate und Crap)
Oder der Mc Bacon XD
Wird aber alles getopt vom Big Rösti von der Hüttnguadi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acazu (15. Juli 2009)

so das aca ist heute auch wieder dabei bis 13 uhr dann aufm weg zum friseurtermin und wieder da wenn die server wieder gehen *hoff*


----------



## Seeotter (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Fixed



Pingus sind auch erlaubt^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Compléxx schrieb:


> Ich mag Frauen



nachmacher ich mag Frauen auch


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

Notivity schrieb:


> Jay390 deine signatur is mal der hammer also das vid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ich mal im Internet gefunden, ka wo das war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Notivity (15. Juli 2009)

Compléxx schrieb:


> Ich mag Frauen





Schwuchtel !!!!

/vote for ban 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Seeotter schrieb:


> Pingus sind auch erlaubt^^



^^

naja warum 3 Männliche in ne Waschmaschine da fehlt eindeutig ne Frau nagut 2^^


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

Ruhig hier


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Hab ich mal im Internet gefunden, ka wo das war
> ...



es nerft das ding man muss immer draufschauen -.-"


----------



## Grotuk (15. Juli 2009)

Denkt drann heute ist Wasch- und Aufräumtag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MØUJØU O.O (15. Juli 2009)

OMFG LEUTE NURNOCH 18 SEITEN,NURNOCH 18 SEITEN!
VERDAMMT STRENGT EUCH AN!!!


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Compléxx schrieb:


> Ich mag Frauen



Ich mag keine Complexxe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Compléxx schrieb:


> Ich mag Frauen



Wie du auch? :-o
*Schwert zieht* Es kann nur einen geben... xD


----------



## Heydu (15. Juli 2009)

Grotuk schrieb:


> - Uhren? brauch keiner
> -Käse? igitt vergammelte Milch wer isst denn sowas?
> 
> 
> ...



xD



Brandin schrieb:


> Jetzt will ich mehr wissen XD



xD kommt drauf an, was du wissen willst 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seeotter (15. Juli 2009)

ich mag auch frauen^^


----------



## Dpskalle (15. Juli 2009)

diese hüttengaudi-teile sind mir irgendwie zu ...mhh ja... zähflüssig ^^
das ganze zeug klebt regelrecht im mund...

was auch noch klasse is, is der gute alte Mc Rib  oder der New York Beef Classic, das teil isn richtiger hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

2 frauen sind imemr besser als eine, solange sie nicht streiten


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2009)

boah ihr mit euerm Royal TS...da kann ich als vegetarier net mitreden^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Bin mal AFK...^^


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> es nerft das ding man muss immer draufschauen -.-"






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das tut mir natürlich leid, aber das ist teil meiner Marketingstrategie. Das ist Werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MØUJØU O.O (15. Juli 2009)

OMFG LEUTE NURNOCH 17 SEITEN,NURNOCH 17 SEITEN!
VERDAMMT STRENGT EUCH AN!!!


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> boah ihr mit euerm Royal TS...da kann ich als vegetarier net mitreden^^



Armes Ding^^


----------



## Heydu (15. Juli 2009)

in 4 seiten werde ich das licht der welt blicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> xD kommt drauf an, was du wissen willst
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na wo du mit der AK rumballerst. Wem es die Texaner geklaut haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acazu (15. Juli 2009)

also ich mag männer^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Das tut mir natürlich leid, aber das ist teil meiner Marketingstrategie. Das ist Werbung
> ...



Werbung für: Spielt WoW oder Werbung für: Schmeist den Bush mit nem Schuh ab?^^


----------



## MØUJØU O.O (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> boah ihr mit euerm Royal TS...da kann ich als vegetarier net mitreden^^




dann reden wir jetzt halt mal über reis und salat und so...


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> boah ihr mit euerm Royal TS...da kann ich als vegetarier net mitreden^^



Gibt tolle Salate bei Mc Doof und Bürgerschling   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Acazu schrieb:


> also ich mag männer^^




iiii 

der/die mag männer...

RENNT UM EUER LEBEN....^^


----------



## Krischi1987 (15. Juli 2009)

ich hasse die wartungsarbeiten, aber wenigstens muss ich nicht bis um 13 uhr warten^^


----------



## Notivity (15. Juli 2009)

warum kommt mein sever erst um 15 uhr wieder on?? das nerft -.-*

obei bis dahin hab ich nen dk aufm anderen server schon lvl 80 und full t8,5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Compléxx (15. Juli 2009)

Frauuuuennn sind soo imbaaaaaaa...Kacken>essen>wow>frauen>fussball>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>rest


----------



## MØUJØU O.O (15. Juli 2009)

Krischi1987 schrieb:


> ich hasse die wartungsarbeiten, aber wenigstens muss ich nicht bis um 13 uhr warten^^




ist Forscherliga bis 15 down ?


----------



## Faransol (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> metal is das geilste...slipkot &#9829;
> ...



ja metal is das geilste aber slipknot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hör dir mal Trivium, As I lay dying oder Inflames an das is geiler metal.... und abwechslungs reich

PS: hab slipknot aus der 2ten reihe vor der bühne gesehn und trivium auch....

ein gemoshe sag ich ech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Werbung für: Spielt WoW oder Werbung für: Schmeist den Bush mit nem Schuh ab?^^



Ach ka, ich finds halt lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krischi1987 (15. Juli 2009)

nefarian kann ab 11 wieder betreten werden^^


----------



## Acazu (15. Juli 2009)

bin männlich^^

und stehe dazu XD


----------



## Grotuk (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Gibt tolle Salate bei Mc Doof und Bürgerschling
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach da gibts nur Bigmäcdönercola.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2009)

MØUJØU schrieb:


> dann reden wir jetzt halt mal über reis und salat und so...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man könnte auch über pizza reden xD


----------



## Grotuk (15. Juli 2009)

OMG NUR NOCH 16 SEITEN STRENGT EUCH AN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> iiii
> 
> der/die mag männer...
> 
> RENNT UM EUER LEBEN....^^



Geschmaksveriirung allerhöchste Stufe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Compléxx (15. Juli 2009)

NEIIIIIIIN ANUB'ARAK BIS 15:00 DOWN..... APOCALYYYYYPSEEEEE


----------



## Winipek (15. Juli 2009)

Acazu schrieb:


> also ich mag männer^^



Warum zeigst Du dann ein Bild von nem Jungen ?! *grübel*


----------



## Hasse (15. Juli 2009)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Bist du endkrass oda wasch? Isch hol Bruda und der macht dich dann Messa. Aber hier hast du erstmal voll konkret Keks. Rund und so echte Leibnitz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dein Problem besteht nur darin, dass ihr grundsätzlich mit einem Messer zu einer Schießerei kommt^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

So ein Müll,ich bin auf so vielen Servern und alle sind se bis 15 Uhr off




Da könnte man doch


----------



## Heydu (15. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Na wo du mit der AK rumballerst. Wem es die Texaner geklaut haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



im fernen osten^^



Acazu schrieb:


> also ich mag männer^^



wie? dann bist du w?


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Werbung für: Spielt WoW oder Werbung für: Schmeist den Bush mit nem Schuh ab?^^



Das erkennt man doch. Werbung für Deichmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Markenschuhe so günstig das man sich auch mal ein Paar zum werfen kaufen kann ^^



Heydu schrieb:


> im fernen osten^^


Achja stimmt. 
Wenn du ein Scheich und reich bist und eine unverheiratete Tochter hast.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grotuk (15. Juli 2009)

Die Zitirfunktion suckt und zwar derbst aber echt ey.


----------



## Winipek (15. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> wie? dann bist du w?



Wie ? warum weiblich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Das erkennt man doch. Werbung für Deichmann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Lol,aber dafür extra in die USA fahren?Es gibt doch auch genug hier die man abwerfen könnte


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Das erkennt man doch. Werbung für Deichmann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



RICHTIG, lol der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Compléxx (15. Juli 2009)

Heyy, leute ich bracuh eure hilfe :-/

Ich hab mac und würde gerne mein wow video machen... kennt wer ne gamecam für Mac????


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Die Zitirfunktion suckt und zwar derbst aber echt ey.



Jup


----------



## Gre (15. Juli 2009)

Ich geh heut erstmal zum Arzt für den gelben Joker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird mal wieder zeit für: Money for Nothing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jagolus (15. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen an alle


----------



## pixeljedi (15. Juli 2009)

guten morgen allerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littelbigboss (15. Juli 2009)

Punisher FTW hasse;D


----------



## Giorgo (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo, ich wollte mal fragen warum ich nicht ins Spiel komme?
kann mir wer helfen?


Danke!


----------



## Acazu (15. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> im fernen osten^^
> 
> 
> 
> wie? dann bist du w?




nope männlich nur männer wissen was männer brauchen XP


----------



## Heydu (15. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Das erkennt man doch. Werbung für Deichmann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



haha lol^^
ich würde meine tochter nie im leben nem europär geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ihr seid einfach nicht beziehungsfähig xD


----------



## Sator (15. Juli 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Wie ? warum weiblich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mit Beileid denjenigen, deren Server bis 15.00 down ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naz'Jatar is zum Glück online ^^ Trotzdem ein totaler Gimp-Realm -.-


----------



## Compléxx (15. Juli 2009)

Ich suche gamecam für mac und finde nix... pls help


----------



## Grotuk (15. Juli 2009)

Tequillas schrieb:


> So ein Müll,ich bin auf so vielen Servern und alle sind se bis 15 Uhr off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nen Char anfangen auf nem Server der um 11 schon wieder on ist? Nebenbei ich würd euch ja ne lange Nase zeigen da mein Server um 11 schon wieder da ist nur fürchte ich das das nächste woche genau umgedreht läuft und von daher bin ich lieber still und leide heimlich mit euch ^^


----------



## bone91 (15. Juli 2009)

AMG.
Jetzt kann ich nicht zocken, nur weil Blizzard vorgibt was für die Server zu tun und heut abend ist der Instanzenserver wieder überfüllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Tequillas schrieb:


> Lol,aber dafür extra in die USA fahren?Es gibt doch auch genug hier die man abwerfen könnte



Naja die Werbung international machen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (15. Juli 2009)

Acazu schrieb:


> nope männlich nur männer wissen was männer brauchen XP



ja, ich will zb jetzt schockolade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hast du das jetzt gewusst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (15. Juli 2009)

Giorgo schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wollte mal fragen warum ich nicht ins Spiel komme?
> kann mir wer helfen?
> 
> 
> Danke!



Auf den meisten Servern werden erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten durchgeführt, bestimmt auch auf Deinem


Man munkelt das Blizzard jetzt nach und nach die Isntanz Kapazitäten erweitern will => Nie wieder "Weitere Instanzen können nicht gestartet werden"
Und nein, ich habe das nicht von einem Freund der nen Onkel hat der einen kennt und von ihm die Frau hat einen Bruder der bei Blizzard arbeitet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmiedemeister (15. Juli 2009)

Also das mim schuhe werfen ok, aber wieso hat der das Interface von nem Schamanen?!
Da sollt ein hunter interface sein xD


----------



## BadVoodoo (15. Juli 2009)

..............


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Compléxx schrieb:


> Ich suche gamecam für mac und finde nix... pls help



mhm kenne keine sry


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

Giorgo schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wollte mal fragen warum ich nicht ins Spiel komme?
> kann mir wer helfen?
> 
> 
> Danke!



ahh ok heute ist mittwoch das heißt server sind down da komt keinr vor frühestens 11 rein wenn überhaupt


----------



## Grotuk (15. Juli 2009)

Giorgo schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wollte mal fragen warum ich nicht ins Spiel komme?
> kann mir wer helfen?
> 
> 
> Danke!


schick mmir mal dein  Accountnamen und dein Passwort dann guck ich mal kostenlos nach für dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Giorgo schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wollte mal fragen warum ich nicht ins Spiel komme?
> kann mir wer helfen?
> 
> 
> Danke!



Wartungsarbeiten


----------



## Acazu (15. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> ja, ich will zb jetzt schockolade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schokolade immer^^

weise oder dunkle?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (15. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> ahh ok heute ist mittwoch das heißt server sind down da komt keinr vor frühestens 11 rein wenn überhaupt



das kann ich mir bei einer frau sehr gut vorstellen

vor 11 uhr, du kommse ned rein!!!! xD


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

Giorgo schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wollte mal fragen warum ich nicht ins Spiel komme?
> kann mir wer helfen?
> 
> 
> Danke!




Öhm,hast dir mal den anfang des Threads durchgelesen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mitwoch ist Patchday,da werden Serverarbeiten gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kannst mal schaun,eventuell hast Glück und dein Serv3er ist auch bis 15 Uhr down


----------



## Heydu (15. Juli 2009)

Acazu schrieb:


> schokolade immer^^
> 
> weise oder dunkle?^^
> 
> ...



hell dunkel XD


----------



## schmiedemeister (15. Juli 2009)

Grotuk schrieb:


> schick mmir mal dein  Accountnamen und dein Passwort dann guck ich mal kostenlos nach für dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



guter versuch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> haha lol^^
> ich würde meine tochter nie im leben nem europär geben
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin Bayer und kein Europäer. Das ist ein eigenes kleines Königsreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*grübelt* Warum fällt mir jetzt ein das noch Kamele als Mount in WoW fehlen....


----------



## Giorgo (15. Juli 2009)

*hrhr* ich dacht wir wollen die 15 seiten noch voll bekommen xD


//edit: aaa bayern, kenne ich! öhm warte mal, bin selber einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (15. Juli 2009)

Haha ich war schneller als ihr anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acazu (15. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> das kann ich mir bei einer frau sehr gut vorstellen
> 
> vor 11 uhr, du kommse ned rein!!!! xD



also bei mir kommt man auch vor 11 uhr rein XD

ach ich komme schon wieder vom thema ab XP


----------



## Acazu (15. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> hell dunkel XD



ok dann vollmilch ok^^

milka oder was von lindt?^^


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

Compléxx schrieb:


> Ich suche gamecam für mac und finde nix... pls help





Googeln,da könnte was bei rauskommen


----------



## Heydu (15. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Ich bin Bayer und kein Europäer. Das ist ein eigenes kleines Königsreich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hahaha
lol


eine seite später blicke ich das licht der Welt!


----------



## Grotuk (15. Juli 2009)

Giorgo schrieb:


> *hrhr* ich dacht wir wollen die 15 seiten noch voll bekommen xD


wieso sind doch nur noch 14. Vor 11 schaffen wa des locker und viele können ja sogar bis 15 uhr spammen ^^


----------



## Heydu (15. Juli 2009)

Acazu schrieb:


> also bei mir kommt man auch vor 11 uhr rein XD
> 
> ach ich komme schon wieder vom thema ab XP



looool



Acazu schrieb:


> ok dann vollmilch ok^^
> 
> milka oder was von lindt?^^



ich nimm lieber von meiner freundin xD


----------



## bone91 (15. Juli 2009)

Warum spamen wir eigl. nicht die Blizzardforen?


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> eine seite später blicke ich das licht der Welt!



Versteh ich nicht


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> das kann ich mir bei einer frau sehr gut vorstellen
> 
> vor 11 uhr, du kommse ned rein!!!! xD




wieso frau?


----------



## Grotuk (15. Juli 2009)

apropo ich kann ja in ner stunde wieder spielen nund die meisten von euch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Ich bin Bayer und kein Europäer. Das ist ein eigenes kleines Königsreich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Wieso Kamele einfügen wenn es Bayern ins WoW geschafft haben?


----------



## Notivity (15. Juli 2009)

bone91 schrieb:


> Warum spamen wir eigl. nicht die Blizzardforen?




gute idee die nerfen uns ja auch mit ihren wartungsarbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giorgo (15. Juli 2009)

weil die auch so genug traffic haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grotuk (15. Juli 2009)

bone91 schrieb:


> Warum spamen wir eigl. nicht die Blizzardforen?


hmmm down?


----------



## Heydu (15. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht



seiten zahl angucken^^



Slighter schrieb:


> wieso frau?



O.o wieso NICHT?
oder verstehst du den satz nicht? :O
Oh-Mein-Gott!


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Acazu schrieb:


> also bei mir kommt man auch vor 11 uhr rein XD
> 
> ach ich komme schon wieder vom thema ab XP




jetzt wirds komisch^^


----------



## Heydu (15. Juli 2009)

jupiiieee, meine zahl!! ^^


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

Hmkay, nu versteh ich's


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> hahaha
> lol
> 
> 
> eine seite später blicke ich das licht der Welt!




:> sachen gibts ich auch xD


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Tequillas schrieb:


> Wieso Kamele einfügen wenn es Bayern ins WoW geschafft haben?



Bayern in WoW?


----------



## Seeotter (15. Juli 2009)

nix funkt noch ... wurde einem englischen offline server zugeteilt?? shattered nochwas


----------



## shibi2k (15. Juli 2009)

ja wie ihr spamt hier .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


einfach so, ohne mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

hmm, naja egal^^


----------



## schmiedemeister (15. Juli 2009)

Wer ist dafür die nächste seite auszulassen damit der/die nicht das licht erblicken kann?


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> jupiiieee, meine zahl!! ^^



naja bei mir fehlt noch eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

bone91 schrieb:


> Warum spamen wir eigl. nicht die Blizzardforen?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giorgo (15. Juli 2009)

achja, warum kann ich den nun nicht rein, kommt jemand rein?
kommt mir nicht mit die server sind down, jeden mittwoch die gleiche ausrede!


PS: ich gehör zu den 11uhr gamer, was bist du? xxxxxD


----------



## Heydu (15. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Das Licht der Welt? Wie was? :O
> 
> DU GEHST OFF/AFK? >:-o



hehe^^


----------



## bone91 (15. Juli 2009)

Ich schaue grad: Rxr goes Insane
Hallo Nostalgie!

Jemand ab 3.2 interesse an ner Classicgilde?
Allerdings schon mit BC/Wotlk Enchants und Talenten, da die Klassen sich zu sehr verändert haben.
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...61060&sid=3
Schaut mal da!
Finde ich gut, mit Recruit a Friend brauch man keine 2-3 Tage auf 60 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> Wer ist dafür die nächste seite auszulassen damit der/die nicht das licht erblicken kann?



hat ES doch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2009)

boah iwie jein lustig xD


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Bayern in WoW?




WoW hat uns das Oktoberfest geklaut 


Braufest in WoW samt Bier, Würstln, Lederhosen und Dirndln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

bone91 schrieb:


> Ich schaue grad: Rxr goes Insane
> Hallo Nostalgie!
> 
> Jemand ab 3.2 interesse an ner Classicgilde?
> ...




naja der spass ist nicht da bei nen Retrogilde welche mit neuen Talenten spielt :/


----------



## Seeotter (15. Juli 2009)

lfg clearcook Taurenschenkel in Schwiizer Schoggisauce bin feuermagierkoch lvl 1^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> WoW hat uns das Oktoberfest geklaut
> 
> 
> Braufest in WoW samt Bier, Würstln, Lederhosen und Dirndln
> ...



lol

oke^^

kann man wegpatchen ist eh ein Mist das Fest


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> hehe^^



Na gut hab hier auch das Licht erblickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir 87er wurden im Jahren des Hasen geboren ^^


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

ahh


----------



## Giorgo (15. Juli 2009)

also kann mir keiner helfen hier?
ich komm nicht rein!


----------



## bone91 (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja der spass ist nicht da bei nen Retrogilde welche mit neuen Talenten spielt :/


Guck dir die Talentbäume mal an.
Wenn du nur 31er nutzt, sind die total kaputtgepatcht.
Die Klassen haben sich total verändert und teilweise wäre Bollwerkequip > T3 (T2,5).
Weil einfach die Klassen seit BC/Wotlk auf andere Stats sehen und total verändert wurden... leider


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Na gut hab hier auch das Licht erblickt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mein Jahrgang^^

88

DRACHEN JAHR MUAHAHAHHA


Hasen kann man gut rösten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Notivity (15. Juli 2009)

Lol ich wollte grad den ptr weiter downloaden steht da:


                     Die Daten werde Runtergeladen

                                        -1% 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

verdammt seid ihr plötzlich schnell komm mitm Lesen nicht hinterher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanon (15. Juli 2009)

Giorgo schrieb:


> also kann mir keiner helfen hier?
> ich komm nicht rein!


Geht es wirklich um WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Giorgo schrieb:


> also kann mir keiner helfen hier?
> ich komm nicht rein!



ist normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Mein Jahrgang^^
> 
> 88
> 
> ...






Hm,bin 10


----------



## Dezi (15. Juli 2009)

hilfehilfehilfe! mein wow is kaputt! ich komme nicht ins spiel rein!

(/push)


----------



## schmiedemeister (15. Juli 2009)

Giorgo schrieb:


> also kann mir keiner helfen hier?
> ich komm nicht rein!



Wartungsarbeiten^^
niemand kommt in die WoW server rein bis 11
Hol dir nen kaffee oder einen Tee und warte


----------



## Hanon (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf bist du auch ein mega fan vonArina Tanermura?^^


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2009)

lol


----------



## Estafin (15. Juli 2009)

muhaha....und das hier geht heute sogar bis 17:00 uhr laut blizzard...was ein spass...

gleich mal irgendein offline game rauskram...


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Mein Jahrgang^^
> 
> 88
> 
> ...



Welches Zeichen ist Jahrgang 89? ;3


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> verdammt seid ihr plötzlich schnell komm mitm Lesen nicht hinterher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schmeis ein Bild von dir rein und die Geschwindigkeit wird sich verlangsahmen *hust*

und für den typen der männer mag kannst ja ein Bild von deinem Bruder oder so posten...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shibi2k (15. Juli 2009)

ach der ganze kaffee immer, ein bier tuts auch xD


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

aber mal so eine schöne gilde wo so 40 60 drin sind das am besten nur twinks damit man so die ganzen alten raids macht das wäre geil


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Welches Zeichen ist Jahrgang 89? ;3



Schlange


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Mein Jahrgang^^
> 
> 88
> 
> ...



Wir Hasen vermehren uns recht schnell und dann erobern wir die Welt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

Dezi schrieb:


> hilfehilfehilfe! mein wow is kaputt! ich komme nicht ins spiel rein!
> 
> (/push)





DIE SERVER SIND DOWN,SOLLTE DOCH MITTLERWEILE JEDER MITBEKOMMEN HABEN


----------



## Kyrha (15. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen Buffis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Hanon schrieb:


> xx-elf bist du auch ein mega fan vonArina Tanermura?^^



von was?^^


----------



## Giorgo (15. Juli 2009)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> Wartungsarbeiten^^
> niemand kommt in die WoW server rein bis 11
> Hol dir nen kaffee oder einen Tee und warte




kennst du jemanden bei blizz? oder woher die quelle?


----------



## toydoll (15. Juli 2009)

morgen, wasn hier los? server down bis 17uhr? ochnöööööööööööööööö


----------



## shibi2k (15. Juli 2009)

Kyrha schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Buffis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



moinsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Schlange



Das passt nicht ...bin ganz Lieb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seeotter (15. Juli 2009)

bb and plz hit the 20000^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Kyrha schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Buffis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Morgen Unbekannte/Unbekannter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Das passt nicht ...bin ganz Lieb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das beweist schon mal das gegenteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die 90er sind Pferde *gg*


----------



## Hanon (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> von was?^^


OMG du hast ein Bild als Avatar von Ushio aus Shinchi Domei Cross von Arina Tanemura und weisst netmal was davon (das tut weh) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sator (15. Juli 2009)

Gamecam-Alternativen für Mac (falls es noch tangiert):
IShowU
Snapz Pro X


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

toydoll schrieb:


> morgen, wasn hier los? server down bis 17uhr? ochnöööööööööööööööö





Ich hoffe mal das der neue Patch aufgespielt wird


----------



## Acazu (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> schmeis ein Bild von dir rein und die Geschwindigkeit wird sich verlangsahmen *hust*
> 
> und für den typen der männer mag kannst ja ein Bild von deinem Bruder oder so posten...
> 
> ...



wieso von meinem bruder? O.o
und woher weist dass ich einen habe? O.O


----------



## Melad (15. Juli 2009)

Compléxx schrieb:


> Ich suche gamecam für mac und finde nix... pls help





Snapz Pro X

http://www.apfeltalk.de/forum/review-snapz-pro-t2067.html


Google FTW!!!


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

also guten morgen erstmal 

und xx-elf vllt sieht man sich mal im bg hab da schön öfters welche von den TelAbim bananenrittern gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

Tequillas schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das der neue Patch aufgespielt wird



WIrd er nich


----------



## Chínín (15. Juli 2009)

Wie machte man gleich de vereinfachte Buffedforen-Version an?
Mein Internet wird seit 3 Jahren immer langsamer :<


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

ja bananenritter sieht man irgentwie fast immer auf em  bg


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Hanon schrieb:


> OMG du hast ein Bild als Avatar von Ushio aus Shinchi Domei Cross von Arina Tanemura und weisst netmal was davon (das tut weh)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sry bin einfach in Google rein und hab mir das erste Bild gegriffen was ich gefunden habe, werd eh bald ändern.

Postet ma Vorschläge pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Acazu schrieb:


> wieso von meinem bruder? O.o
> und woher weist dass ich einen habe? O.O




ich hab dich doch gar net editiert meinte XXX Elfe damit (oh ein X zu viel...)


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Das passt nicht ...bin ganz Lieb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Deine Signatur sagt was anderes. Du hast einen Verstärker, einen Vergelter und einen Shadow. 3 Klassen die Leben retten könnten... aber du hast dich für den Pfad der Zerstörung entschieden.

*hust* Nur Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helikon (15. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen liebe Buffedler.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

JUHUUUU Seite 1990, mein Geburtsjahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanon (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> sry bin einfach in Google rein und hab mir das erste Bild gegriffen was ich gefunden habe, werd eh bald ändern.
> 
> Postet ma Vorschläge pls
> 
> ...


Ist nicht so schlimm aber ist so nen schönes manga/anime^^


----------



## toydoll (15. Juli 2009)

Tequillas schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das der neue Patch aufgespielt wird



hehe, dann hab ich ja am freitag viel zutun, vorrausgesetzt ich fahr nach meinem kurzurlaub nich gleich weiter zum melt!


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> sry bin einfach in Google rein und hab mir das erste Bild gegriffen was ich gefunden habe, werd eh bald ändern.
> 
> Postet ma Vorschläge pls
> 
> ...




mhm

RL Photo?^^


----------



## Giorgo (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo leute, guten Morgen!

sagt mal kommt ihr auch nicht ins spiel? komisch!


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> JUHUUUU Seite 1990, mein Geburtsjahr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



HAHA PFERD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2009)

und was ist jahrgang 94?


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Giorgo schrieb:


> Hallo leute, guten Morgen!
> 
> sagt mal kommt ihr auch nicht ins spiel? komisch!



also langsam wird es langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acazu (15. Juli 2009)

zum glück war mein jahr schon 1986^^


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> HAHA PFERD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist er wenigstens ein episches Mount? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

Natsu, erzähl mal was Jahrgang 93 is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> HAHA PFERD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ohne Worte-.-

P.S. Und was bedeutet das?


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich hab dich doch gar net editiert meinte XXX Elfe damit (oh ein X zu viel...)



Hab sogar 2 Brüder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ihr wisst doch wow ist nen Killerspiel, immer wenn ich zocke Mutiere ich zum potenziellen Amokläufer/Terroristen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Edit aber wenn ich nen realfoto reinstelle, dann stürzt der Buffed-Server ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> und was ist jahrgang 94?



10.02. 1994- 29.01.1995	  Hund
22.01.1993- 09.02.1994	  Hahn


----------



## Knowme (15. Juli 2009)

Ich hoffe, dass Un'Goro wieder als erster Realm online geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Ist er wenigstens ein episches Mount?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LEGENDÄR


----------



## Giorgo (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also langsam wird es langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hast ja recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber seiten werden nicht voll! hrhr


----------



## Demitrie (15. Juli 2009)

Guten morgen und herzlich willkommen zum treffen der anonymen wow suchtis :-)

Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter meine wow spielzeit ist heute morgen abgelaufen und nun sitze ich für 15 tage auf dem trockenen . 

Ich habe angst davor was mich dort draussen erwartet. Es ist dort so grell und viel zu laut .

Ich habe angst !






Ne spass baseite dann wird halt erstmal irgend was anderes gezockt ^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




naja Chinesisches Zeichen^^

hier copy & Paste

Pferdgeborene sind voller Lebenslust. Sie können sehr agil und temperamentvoll sein. Sie sind sehr körperbewusste Menschen, die die Bewegung lieben und deshalb häufig sehr sportlich sind.

Pferde laufen zu Höchstform auf, wenn ihnen die Anerkennung ihrer Freunde, ihres Vereins oder ihrer Kollegen gewiss ist. Dann sind sie engagiert und diszipliniert und setzen ihren wachen Verstand nutzbringend ein. Als ausgeprägte Teammenschen neigen sie dazu, dem Nichtstun zu verfallen, sobald sie allein mit sich sind.

Im Zeichen des Pferdes Geborene sind im Umgang mit anderen liebenswürdig und charmant. Sie haben traditionelle, oft konservative Ansichten und legen viel Wert auf Ansehen und Macht. Obwohl sie sich gerne in Gruppen profilieren, sind sie immer bemüht ihre Unabhängigkeit zu bewahren.

Ihr Temperament macht sie manchmal hitzköpfig und ungeduldig. Ihre witzige Schlagfertigkeit kann sich urplötzlich in Gezänk oder taktlose Beleidigungen verwandeln, welche sehr herablassend und verletzend sein können.

Aber Pferde sind gute Verlierer, und wenn sie merken, dass sie über die Stränge geschlagen sind, fällt es ihnen leicht, dieses einzugestehen und sich dafür zu entschuldigen. Pferde bevorzugen es, in Harmonie mit anderen zu leben.


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

*gluck* *gluck* Also nen Hanh, interressant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanon (15. Juli 2009)

http://www.embjapan.de/forum/japanisches-s...ichen-t656.html

sucht euer datum raus^^


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1978 ist glaub ich das Jahr des Affen,daher wundert mich bei mir nicht mehr so viel


----------



## Kyrha (15. Juli 2009)

leute ich such mich schon wusslig, kann mir einer sagen wie viel Marken Stulpen des verlorenen Bezwingers ( 7.5) kosten? Mein Dropglück ist beschiessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ja ich schreibs hier, weill ich sonst die hälfte beim lesen verpasse wenn ich in ne andere ecke gehe, ihr seit einfach zu schnell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

So leutz muss nun ma anfagen zu arbeiten bis später in andren Threads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg
XX-Elf


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja Chinesisches Zeichen^^
> 
> hier copy & Paste
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das passt eh zu mir. Ok bis aufs sportliche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Natsu, erzähl mal was Jahrgang 93 is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



22.01.1993-09.02.1994	  Hahn
03.02.1992- 21.01.1993	  Affe


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

juhu mein jahrgang^^


----------



## toydoll (15. Juli 2009)

na da werden heut wohl die 2000 voll, strengt euch mal an!!!


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Kyrha schrieb:


> leute ich such mich schon wusslig, kann mir einer sagen wie viel Marken Stulpen des verlorenen Bezwingers ( 7.5) kosten? Mein Dropglück ist beschiessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



40 oder 50 ...

sry weis das grad net vom kopf aus und zu fual zu suchen^^


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2009)

na klasse ich bin ein hahn -.-´


----------



## toydoll (15. Juli 2009)

und warum seit ihr alle noch so jung, jetzt komm ich mir wieder so alt vor


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> juhu mein jahrgang^^



14.01.1991-02.02.1990 Schaf
26.01.1990- 13.02.1991 Pferd


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> na klasse ich bin ein hahn -.-´




ein gnomischer Kampfhahn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> na klasse ich bin ein hahn -.-´



Hahngeborene sind lebendige und oftmals enthusiastische Menschen. Sie verfügen über Witz, Mut und Lebensfreude, sind aber im Umgang mit ihren Worten manchmal unbedacht bis scharfzüngig.

*Hähne lieben große Inszenierungen ihrer Persönlichkeit, können dadurch auch schon mal pompös oder prahlerisch wirken.* Sie legen viel Wert auf ihr Aussehen und investieren viel Zeit in Gesundheitserhaltung und Körperpflege.

Oft sind Menschen, die im Zeichen des Hahnes geboren wurden, Perfektionisten in vielen Bereichen ihres Lebens. Sie neigen dazu, ihre persönlichen Ansprüche zum Maß aller Dinge zu machen. Besonders in Momenten des eigenen Erfolgs, lassen sie andere gerne Hochmut und Ungeduld spüren, vor allem wenn diese scheinbar den Anforderungen der Hähne nicht gerecht wurden.

Die unter dem Zeichen des Hahns Geborenen verfügen über große Energien, die sie gerne mit anderen teilen. Sie können sehr geschickt sein und sind stets bereit, Vorteile zu erkennen und zu nutzen. Sie sind fleißig und enthusiastisch, wenn sie sich einmal etwas vorgenommen haben.

Der Hahn steht zu seinen Entscheidungen und ist stets bemüht, Wort zu halten. Man kann sich meistens wunderbar auf ihn verlassen.


----------



## Heydu (15. Juli 2009)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> Wer ist dafür die nächste seite auszulassen damit der/die nicht das licht erblicken kann?



haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Natsumee schrieb:


> naja bei mir fehlt noch eine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na dann



Natsumee schrieb:


> hat ES doch schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



MUAHAHAHA



Brandin schrieb:


> Na gut hab hier auch das Licht erblickt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sone kacke, wir sind doch keine hasen!
Wir sind Dinosaurier in Hasenkostümen!!
Aber wir dürfen unsere tarnung nicht aufgeben!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasska (15. Juli 2009)

Für manche gehts hier ab 2000 noch weiter wo andere sicher schon spielen werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Mfg:Kâsska * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2009)

stimmt ich mach euch alle fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> 14.01.1991-02.02.1990 Schaf
> 26.01.1990- 13.02.1991 Pferd






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Hahngeborene sind lebendige und oftmals enthusiastische Menschen. Sie verfügen über Witz, Mut und Lebensfreude, sind aber im Umgang mit ihren Worten manchmal unbedacht bis scharfzüngig.
> 
> *Hähne lieben große Inszenierungen ihrer Persönlichkeit, können dadurch auch schon mal pompös oder prahlerisch wirken.* Sie legen viel Wert auf ihr Aussehen und investieren viel Zeit in Gesundheitserhaltung und Körperpflege.
> 
> ...



Ich weiss zwar nicht warum, aber irgendwie trifft fast alles zu =X


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

ja geil ich bin ein schaf, jetzt weiß ich warum ich so faul bin


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> sone kacke, wir sind doch keine hasen!
> Wir sind Dinosaurier in Hasenkostümen!!
> Aber wir dürfen unsere tarnung nicht aufgeben!
> 
> ...



*roar* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm... mein Bär kann da viel besser brüllen :>


----------



## Faransol (15. Juli 2009)

Hanon schrieb:


> http://www.embjapan.de/forum/japanisches-s...ichen-t656.html
> 
> sucht euer datum raus^^




ich bin gesheeept xD


----------



## Kasska (15. Juli 2009)

post ma nach pferd =P^^

*Mfg:Kâsska 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Juli 2009)

schaffen wir heute die 2k seiten? ich mein hälfte der server bleibt ja bis 1500 down^^


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> schaffen wir heute die 2k seiten? ich mein hälfte der server bleibt ja bis 1500 down^^



Locker ^_^


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

Ich denke mal ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> ja geil ich bin ein schaf, jetzt weiß ich warum ich so faul bin



lol der ist gut^^


----------



## Hortensie (15. Juli 2009)

Hach ja, die Pferde. Und alle  (ich glaube ca 70 Jahre) sind die unter diesn Sternzeichen geborenen Feuerpferde.... und mit denen ist kein so gutes Auskommen...lol.
Bin Feuerpferd.....
und wowsuchtie.......
und Kaffeesuchtie...
und......

....haben wir die Seiten bald voll?


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Huch,bin auch ein Ackergaul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na dann


----------



## Kasska (15. Juli 2009)

Also wenn die nich geschafft werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die bis 15:00 warten müssen schaffen nach 2k noch nen paar seiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Mfg:Kâsska* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyrha (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> 40 oder 50 ...
> 
> sry weis das grad net vom kopf aus und zu fual zu suchen^^




lol thx trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

und ich bin ein Legendäres Reitpferd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toydoll (15. Juli 2009)

noch 8 seiten...


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

wie kann man seinen wowchar in sein thread einbauen?


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

Hortensie schrieb:


> Hach ja, die Pferde. Und alle  (ich glaube ca 70 Jahre) sind die unter diesn Sternzeichen geborenen Feuerpferde.... und mit denen ist kein so gutes Auskommen...lol.
> Bin Feuerpferd.....
> und wowsuchtie.......
> und Kaffeesuchtie...
> ...





Das scheint bei vielen Pferden der fall zu sein,mir geht es genau so


----------



## Sinthorix (15. Juli 2009)

ich hab so munkeln gehört die server sind erst 11:01 online > .<


----------



## Acazu (15. Juli 2009)

also laut dem link bin ich nen tiger stimmt aber glaube ned^^

25.01.1986^^


----------



## Cynda (15. Juli 2009)

Hmmmm.... verrückt.
Sonst muss ich Mittwoch vormittag immer arbeiten und denke nie an WoW.
Aber jetzt in meinem Urlaub will ich unbedingt spielen- und dementsprechend früh bin ich aufgewacht.
Als ich dann ins Spiel eingestiegen bin, kam mir erst der Gedanke: heute ist ja Mittwoch- Server down!

Aber die liebe Cyn hat mal ihre Browser-Games ausgepackt und wartet ganz artig bis 11 Uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


(btw: die Realmstatusseite von Blizz ist auch nicht wirklich up to date, oder?)


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> und ich bin ein Legendäres Reitpferd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Das hinter dir ist ein Jauchewagen,oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

Ich bin offiziell am leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

browsergames...

aber natürlich. gute idee was ich hier in der arbeit machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Bin ja eh nur noch bis freitag in dieser firma^^)


----------



## toydoll (15. Juli 2009)

Cynda schrieb:


> Hmmmm.... verrückt.
> Sonst muss ich Mittwoch vormittag immer arbeiten und denke nie an WoW.
> Aber jetzt in meinem Urlaub will ich unbedingt spielen- und dementsprechend früh bin ich aufgewacht.
> Als ich dann ins Spiel eingestiegen bin, kam mir erst der Gedanke: heute ist ja Mittwoch- Server down!
> ...



ich glaubs nich


----------



## Kyrha (15. Juli 2009)

ich bin ne ratte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2009)

www.buffed.sfgame.de ^^


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

Tequillas schrieb:


> Das hinter dir ist ein Jauchewagen,oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spielverderber


----------



## Melad (15. Juli 2009)

ui ich bin ein Huhn





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

Kyrha schrieb:


> ich bin ne ratte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Und dein Japanisches Stewrnzeichen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cynda (15. Juli 2009)

Ok, hab mal hier im Forum ein bisschen gelesen und auch den Link entdeckt.
Klick

Bin ein Hund ^^
*wuff*


----------



## Sargpeip (15. Juli 2009)

Massig Zeit zum Aufräumen bis 15 Uhr ^.^

Wenn Blizzard das gebacken kriegt die Realms rechtzeitig wieder hoch zu fahren xD

Euch allen einen schönen Mittwoch

MfG Sargpeip

P.S: Is das bei euch auch so schwülwarm Oo Geht garnich


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hehe


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Kyrha schrieb:


> ich bin ne ratte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol


Die Ratte ist ein humorvoller und oft charmanter Mensch, der die Geselligkeit liebt. Sie ist ein Gruppenwesen, das am liebsten bei allen Aktivitäten Mitstreiter hat.

Im Zeichen der Ratte Geborene sind kreativ, spontan und offen für alles Neue. Ihr Enthusiasmus lässt sie viele Dinge in Gang setzen, doch ihr mangelndes Durchhaltevermögen fördert nicht unbedingt das Beenden des Begonnenen.

Ihre Energie, ihr Ehrgeiz und ihre Hartnäckigkeit helfen der Ratte, ihre Vorhaben schnell voranzutreiben. Wenn es darum geht, etwas durchzusetzen, scheuen sie sich manchmal auch nicht davor, andere zu manipulieren oder sich über Gegebenheiten engstirnig hinwegzusetzen. Solch ein Verhalten löst nicht immer Begeisterung unter ihren Mitmenschen aus. 

Die Ratte ist begehrt als verständnisvoller, oft sogar weiser Berater, doch für sich selbst kann sie nur schwer Entscheidungen treffen. Sie steht sich selbst im Weg, weil sie weder anmaßend noch überheblich wirken möchte und sich deshalb oft in den falschen Situationen zurück hält.

Eine erfolgreiche Ratte kann aber auch zu Machthunger und Gewinnsucht neigen. Andere Ratten versuchen ihr Glück herauszufordern, indem sie eine Leidenschaft für Glücksspiele entwickeln.


ach der erste satz ist doch schon mal nett^^


----------



## Melad (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> www.buffed.sfgame.de ^^


hehe jo zock ich auch schon den ganzen Morgen


----------



## Kasska (15. Juli 2009)

Ahhh auf welcher Seite wurde der Link gepostet ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Neeeed it ^^


*Mfg:Kâsska* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Cynda schrieb:


> Ok, hab mal hier im Forum ein bisschen gelesen und auch den Link entdeckt.
> Klick
> 
> Bin ein Hund ^^
> *wuff*




nehmt lieber den steht wenigstens genauer und man muss weniger scrollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.umrechnung.org/sternzeichen-ber...n-tierkreis.htm

dazu noch die passende beschreibung

http://www.luckysoul.de/Luckysoul/start_fr...23_111&BL=3


----------



## Hanon (15. Juli 2009)

http://www.embjapan.de/forum/japanisches-s...ichen-t656.html 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasska (15. Juli 2009)

Danköööö^^


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

wie kann man die wowchars in sein thread einbauen?


----------



## Kyrha (15. Juli 2009)

Tequillas schrieb:


> Und dein Japanisches Stewrnzeichen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das is nich nett! naja lieber ne ratte als ne sau! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Kyrha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> das is nich nett! naja lieber ne ratte als ne sau!
> ...



Drachen > Rest


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

Melad schrieb:


> ui ich bin ein Huhn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hühner an die macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

Gut wenn man mal etwas weiter unten auf die seite geht,aber bei mir ändert es nix an der tatsache das ich ein Pferd bin


Sorry, die Liste ist nicht ganz korrekt. Die chinesischen Sternzeichen basieren nämlich auf dem Mondkalender. Wenn man also den Mondkalender auf unseren (gregorianischen) Kalender umrechnet, dann beginnen die chinesischen Sternzeichen nicht am 01. Januar und gehen bis 31. Dezember, sondern sie beginnen jedes Jahr irgendwo (das verschiebt sich jedes Jahr) zwischen Januar und Ende Februar.


----------



## Melad (15. Juli 2009)

Jop wir werden die Welt beherschen *pick*pick*pick*


----------



## Cynda (15. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> wie kann man die wowchars in sein thread einbauen?




du meinst das unten in der Signatur?
Einfach auf die Signatur klicken und dann auf allvatar  (alternative: xchar) erstellen.
Dann in deine Einstellungen von Buffed gehen und in der Signatur Link einfügen.
Fertig.


----------



## Kasska (15. Juli 2009)

Affe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Mfg:Kâsska* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

nehmt lieber den steht wenigstens genauer und man muss weniger scrollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.umrechnung.org/sternzeichen-ber...n-tierkreis.htm

dazu noch die passende beschreibung

http://www.luckysoul.de/Luckysoul/start_fr...23_111&BL=3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Kasska schrieb:


> Affe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du nicht nehmen Banane^^


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Drachen > Rest



gut dass mein Bruder ein Drache ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acazu (15. Juli 2009)

Eine andere Bezeichnung für das Sternzeichen Ochse ist Büffel. 

 Der Ochse ist ein zuverlässiger und hilfsbereiter Mensch. Er liebt die Geselligkeit, bevorzugt aber seine vertraute Umgebung. Ein Ochse braucht Zeit, um sich an Veränderungen zu gewöhnen.

 Meistens sind im Zeichen des Ochsen Geborene kraftvolle und willensstarke Menschen, die sehr zäh sein können. Sie verfügen in allen Lebenssituationen über eine große Geduld. In der Regel führen sie das einmal Begonnene in Ruhe zu Ende. Sie lassen sich nur selten von ihren Vorhaben abhalten oder sich durch Zwischenfälle beirren.

 Manchmal wirken sie in ihren Handlungen etwas behäbig oder langsam, und oftmals lässt ihre Willensstärke sie stur und störrisch erscheinen. Im Umgang mit anderen Menschen erwecken sie manchmal den Eindruck ungehobelt und grob zu sein, da sie schnell unflexibel oder bockig werden, sobald sie sich in ihren Zielen oder Vorhaben beschränkt fühlen. Doch dieses Verhalten gleichen sie durch ihr sonniges Gemüt wieder aus.

 Der Ochse ist häuslich und legt großen Wert auf Konventionen. Seine konservative Grundeinstellung macht ihn zu einem verlässlichen Freund. Doch kann der Ochse auch sehr Besitz ergreifend sein, wenn sein Bedürfnis nach Sicherheit nicht ausreichend gestillt wird.


wusste es doch dass ich kein tiger bin aber dass meiste trifft zu^^

(25.01.1986)


----------



## Kyrha (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Drachen > Rest



Drachen sind doch was, zähe viecher, im kern lebendig und wenn kein mutiger halunke da ist, lebt man ewig


----------



## Kasska (15. Juli 2009)

Nochn Link für Chars -> WOW.Gamona.DE <- Auch nich schlecht^^


*Mfg:Kâsska* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cynda (15. Juli 2009)

Verdammt- ich bleib trotzdem ein Hund

25.01. 1982  	-      12.02.1983 	  Hund


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

Oh man,dqs wird jetzt leider ein etwas langer beitrag:

also hier die genaue Liste der chin. Sternzeichen Smile

28. Januar 1960 - 14. Februar 1961 Ratte
15. Februar 1961 - 4. Februar 1962 Büffel
5. Februar 1962 - 24. Januar 1963 Tiger
25. Januar 1963 - 12. Februar 1964 Hase
13. Februar 1964 - 1. Februar 1965 Drache
2. Februar 1965 - 20. Januar 1966 Schlange
21. Januar 1966 - 8. Februar 1967 Pferd
9. Februar 1967 - 29. Januar 1968 Ziege
30. Januar 1968 - 16. Februar 1969 Affe
17. Februar 1969 - 5. Februar 1970 Hahn
6. Februar 1970 - 26. Januar 1971 Hund
27. Januar 1971 - 14. Februar 1972 Schwein
15. Februar 1972 - 2. Februar 1973 Ratte
3. Februar 1973 - 22. Januar 1974 Büffel
23. Januar 1974 - 10. Februar 1975 Tiger
11. Februar 1975 - 30. Januar 1976 Hase
31. Januar 1976 - 17. Februar 1977 Drache
18. Februar 1977 - 6. Februar 1978 Schlange
7. Februar 1978 - 27. Januar 1979 Pferd
28. Januar 1979 - 15. Februar 1980 Ziege
16. Februar 1980 - 4. Februar 1981 Affe
5. Februar 1981 - 24. Januar 1982 Hahn
25. Januar 1982 - 12. Februar 1983 Hund
13. Februar 1983 - 1. Februar 1984 Schwein
2. Februar 1984 - 19. Februar 1985 Ratte
20. Februar 1985 - 8. Februar 1986 Büffel
9. Februar 1986 - 28. Januar 1987 Tiger
29. Januar 1987 - 16. Februar 1988 Hase
17. Februar 1988 - 5. Februar 1989 Drache
6. Februar 1989 - 26. Januar 1990 Schlange
27. Januar 1990 - 14. Februar 1991 Pferd
15. Februar 1991 - 3. Februar 1992 Ziege
4. Februar 1992 - 22. Januar 1993 Affe
23. Januar 1993 - 9. Februar 1994 Hahn
10. Februar 1994 - 30. Januar 1995 Hund
31. Januar 1995 - 18. Februar 1996 Schwein
19. Februar 1996 - 6. Februar 1997 Ratte
7. Februar 1997 - 27. Januar 1998 Büffel
28. Januar 1998 - 15. Februar 1999 Tiger
16. Februar 1999 - 4. Februar 2000 Hase
5. Februar 2000 - 23. Januar 2001 Drache
24. Januar 2001 - 11. Februar 2002 Schlange
12. Februar 2002 - 31. Januar 2003 Pferd
1. Februar 2003 - 21. Januar 2004 Ziege
22. Januar 2004 - 8. Februar 2005 Affe
9. Februar 2005 - 28. Januar 2006 Hahn
29. Januar 2006 - 17. Februar 2007 Hund
18. Februar 2007 - 6. Februar 2008 Schwein
7. Februar 2008 - 27. Februar 2009 Ratte
28. Januar 2009 - 13. Februar 2010 Büffel
14. Februar 2010 - 2. Februar 2011 Tiger
3. Februar 2011 - 22. Januar 2012 Hase
23. Januar 2012 - 9. Februar 2013 Drache
10. Februar 2013 - 30. Januar 2014 Schlange
31. Januar 2014 - 18. Februar 2015 Pferd
19. Februar 2015 - 7. Februar 2016 Ziege
8. Februar 2016 - 17. Januar 2017 Affe
18. Januar 2017 - 15. Februar 2018 Hahn
16. Februar 2018 - 4. Februar 2019 Hund
5. Februar 2019 - 24. Januar 2020 Schwein

Die japanischen Sternzeichen entsprechen dagegen einem vollem europäischen Jahr(?) und somit der Liste von enjiru Smile


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Cynda schrieb:


> Verdammt- ich bleib trotzdem ein Hund
> 
> 25.01. 1982  	-      12.02.1983 	  Hund




mhm ich mag keine Hunde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanon (15. Juli 2009)

Oder bei Amazon um 3 .49 Die Geheimnisse der japanischen Astrologie  kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasska (15. Juli 2009)

Was bist du denn Natsumee >_<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

mist bin ja gar kein huhn sonder zähle schon zum hund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Kasska schrieb:


> Was bist du denn Natsumee >_<
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Drache...^^

1.11.1988


----------



## Cynda (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mhm ich mag keine Hunde...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich ja auch nicht!!
bzw. bin ich gerade bei großen Hunden etwas ängstlich und bekomm panik *aaah*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

metera schrieb:


> mist bin ja gar kein huhn sonder zähle schon zum hund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Sabbern Hunde nicht immer?


----------



## Keryn (15. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgähn zusammen!!! Na Buffies,wie gehts euch heute?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

metera schrieb:


> mist bin ja gar kein huhn sonder zähle schon zum hund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mein beileid^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Keryn schrieb:


> Guten Morgähn zusammen!!! Na Buffies,wie gehts euch heute??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




gut herr Kuh und ihnen?^^


----------



## Melad (15. Juli 2009)

metera schrieb:


> mist bin ja gar kein huhn sonder zähle schon zum hund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




bin und bleibe ein Geflügel^^


----------



## Kyrha (15. Juli 2009)

http://www.luckysoul.de/Luckysoul/start_fr...23_111&BL=3  Zitat aus Ratte: "Eine erfolgreiche Ratte kann aber auch zu Machthunger und Gewinnsucht neigen. Andere Ratten versuchen ihr Glück herauszufordern, indem sie eine Leidenschaft für Glücksspiele entwickeln." zum Glück ist WOW nicht unbedingt ein Glückspiel!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

Keryn schrieb:


> Guten Morgähn zusammen!!! Na Buffies,wie gehts euch heute??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wir schauen nach was für ein Sternzeichen wir im Chinesichen Horoskop haben


----------



## Kasska (15. Juli 2009)

Hätt ich ma nich gefragt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schweinerei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Will auch =(


*Mfg:Kâsska* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cynda (15. Juli 2009)

Tequillas schrieb:


> Sabbern Hunde nicht immer?




Öhm- also die letzten 27 Jahre hatte ich damit kein Problem, frag mal in 45 Jahren nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Drache...^^
> 
> 1.11.1988



Ach menno. Und ich bin ein PFERD, ich als absoluter Pferde hasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> mein beileid^^



danke ^^


ps: server down am morgen bringt sorgen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Ach menno. Und ich bin ein PFERD, ich als absoluter Pferde hasser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



pferd schmeckt gut


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

ist klar


----------



## Cynda (15. Juli 2009)

metera schrieb:


> [...]
> ps: server down am morgen bringt sorgen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ach, du sagst es! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (15. Juli 2009)

metera schrieb:


> ps: server down am morgen bringt sorgen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 das hast du recht ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


heute kommt der neue harry potter ins kino 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Kasska schrieb:


> Hätt ich ma nich gefragt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*stellt sich vor Kassaka und lässt sich bewundern*^^


----------



## Acazu (15. Juli 2009)

Der Drache ist ein ungestümer Zeitgenosse, der manchmal etwas abgehoben wirkt. Er verfügt über große Energie, jedoch über wenig Ausdauer. Der Drache liebt alles, was in seinen Augen einen Anklang des Besonderen oder Außergewöhnlichen aufweist. 

 Im Zeichen des Drachen Geborene stehen gerne im Mittelpunkt und bevorzugen es, anders als andere zu sein - und dafür sind sie bereit, viel zu tun. Sie sind kreativ und voller Einfallsreichtum, zusätzlich verfügen sie über eine gute Intuition, die sie manchmal wie Hellseher erscheinen lässt.

 Der Drachengeborene ist ein Glücksritter, der an sein Glück glaubt und es auch gerne herausfordert. Manchmal verspielt er jedoch sein Glück, da ihm, durch seinen enormen Glauben an sich selbst, kein Risiko zu groß erscheint. Er ist mutig und stark, und er erweckt häufig den Eindruck, als wisse er genau, was er wolle. Häufig jedoch agieren Drachen aus Launen heraus.

 Drachen sind sehr aktive Menschen, die ständig in Bewegung sind. Das macht sie aber auch zu unruhigen, manchmal reizbaren Zeitgenossen, da sie sich schnell Meinungen bilden und Urteile fällen. Doch durch ihr einnehmendes Wesen, ihren Großmut und ihre immer wieder überraschende Nachsicht und Großzügigkeit sind sie stets sehr beliebt.


mein freund ist drache *freu* und passt auch super mit mir(büffel/ochse/stier) zusammen^^


----------



## Kasska (15. Juli 2009)

HUCH verschaut bin ein Schaf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenigstens etwas^^


*Mfg:Kâsska* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> das hast du recht ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



crap


----------



## Schorki (15. Juli 2009)

morjen, ick bin nen hase ...na dann hoppel ick mal rum hier uff arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> das hast du recht ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Hast das Buch gelesen?

Bei uns in Ka sind alle(!) Kinokarten schon ausverkauft,kann frühestens nächsten Monat den Film sehen


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Schorki schrieb:


> morjen, ick bin nen hase ...na dann hoppel ick mal rum hier uff arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


^^

interessant wie so nen Thread so vielen leute gleich mal den Morgen aufheitert^^


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> das hast du recht ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Harry potter --> plöt ^^


----------



## nussy15 (15. Juli 2009)

Tequillas schrieb:


> Hast das Buch gelesen?
> 
> Bei uns in Ka sind alle(!) Kinokarten schon ausverkauft,kann frühestens nächsten Monat den Film sehen




klar alle bücher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hoffentlich wir der film wieder gut .....schojn vor einer woche vorbestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (15. Juli 2009)

Tequillas schrieb:


> 23. Januar 1993 - 9. Februar 1994 Hahn



Na Klasse.. ich bin auch ein Hahn :<


----------



## Keryn (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> gut herr Kuh und ihnen?^^



Ach ja,ganz gut,danke! Mal sehn was der Tag noch so bringt^^


----------



## Kasska (15. Juli 2009)

Pff besser Schaf als so nen Drache =P^^
solang ich kein Affe bin xP

*Mfg:Kâsska* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Juli 2009)

Ihr seid Falsch informiert der film kommt an 16!!!


----------



## Gromark (15. Juli 2009)

Nahhhiiin Wrathbringer bis 15uhr =((

Weiss wer warum die bis 15 uhr down sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

*gähn*

Jemand ne Idee was ich jetzt in der Arbeit machen soll? ^^


----------



## nussy15 (15. Juli 2009)

Fee1404 schrieb:


> Ihr seid Falsch informiert der film kommt an 16!!!




i loled 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Kasska schrieb:


> Pff besser Schaf als so nen Drache =P^^
> solang ich kein Affe bin xP
> 
> *Mfg:Kâsska*
> ...



Schaffe brennen so schön hab ich gehört *gg*


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> klar alle bücher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Bei mir hat der Vorverkauf vor 2 Wochen angefangen,hab mich zu spät drumm gekümmert.

Und laut den Kritiken soll der Film nicht so gut sein,zu langatmig


----------



## Heydu (15. Juli 2009)

ich bin ein hase und trotzdem bin ich faul
wieso? xD


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (15. Juli 2009)

Jop, der neue Harry Potter kommt morgen in die Kinos.

Ich fand ja das Buch schon recht nice, hoffentlich wird der Film mindestens genauso nice..


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Schaffe brennen so schön hab ich gehört *gg*





Mit Benzin können sie sogar Bellen,einfach Freuer drannhalten,schon hörst du ein wuff


----------



## Cynda (15. Juli 2009)

Jaaaah, Harry Potter- dann oute ich mich nun auch mal als Potter fan ^^
Hab alle Bücher in Englisch und dann in Deutsch gelesen und finde auch die Filme nicht so schlecht.
(die Bücher waren aber trotzdem vieeeel besser!)


----------



## toydoll (15. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> *gähn*
> 
> Jemand ne Idee was ich jetzt in der Arbeit machen soll? ^^



hm, weiter im forum schreiben?^^


----------



## nussy15 (15. Juli 2009)

Tequillas schrieb:


> Bei mir hat der Vorverkauf vor 2 Wochen angefangen,hab mich zu spät drumm gekümmert.
> 
> Und laut den Kritiken soll der Film nicht so gut sein,zu langatmig



ich lass mich einfach überraschen


----------



## Kasska (15. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß warum unsere nur bis 11 sind =P 

Besser unso =P^^

Ps: Noch 3 Seiten =D

*Mfg: Kâsska* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> ich bin ein hase und trotzdem bin ich faul
> wieso? xD



die sind auch faul hocken den ganzen tag auf der Wiese und fressen oder mache nichts


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Juli 2009)

ich wolt auch mal was hier rein schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> *gähn*
> 
> Jemand ne Idee was ich jetzt in der Arbeit machen soll? ^^



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O54E9Hrbois

das hier angucken^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Fee1404 schrieb:


> ich wolt auch mal was hier rein schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hoi hoi^^


----------



## Elda (15. Juli 2009)

hai


----------



## Keryn (15. Juli 2009)

Toll, mein chinesisches Sternzeichen ist "Affe" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> hai




Morgen Elda


----------



## Bodog (15. Juli 2009)

Keryn schrieb:


> Toll, mein chinesisches Sternzeichen ist "Affe"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Morgen allerseits,

Meiner ist Hund xD


----------



## nussy15 (15. Juli 2009)

metera schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O54E9Hrbois
> 
> das hier angucken^^




einfach nur cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasska (15. Juli 2009)

Haha jetzt hatt dich der Affe erwischt =P^^

*Mit Schaf angeb*


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Keryn schrieb:


> Toll, mein chinesisches Sternzeichen ist "Affe"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schade zu dir hätte Ochse gepasst^^


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

Keryn schrieb:


> Toll, mein chinesisches Sternzeichen ist "Affe"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Bodog schrieb:


> Morgen allerseits,
> 
> Meiner ist Hund xD



past zum namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> ich bin ein hase und trotzdem bin ich faul
> wieso? xD



Geht mir auch so
*faul rumlümmelt* ^_^


----------



## Galadith (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> schade zu dir hätte Ochse gepasst^^




Link zum Tool pls :>.


----------



## Kasska (15. Juli 2009)

Naja eig. is Schaf auch nich so Pralle =/ naja besser als Affe x)


----------



## Keryn (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> schade zu dir hätte Ochse gepasst^^



Na ich hoffe du meinst wegen meinem Char.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Galadith schrieb:


> Link zum Tool pls :>.



nehmt lieber den steht wenigstens genauer und man muss weniger scrollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.umrechnung.org/sternzeichen-ber...n-tierkreis.htm

dazu noch die passende beschreibung

http://www.luckysoul.de/Luckysoul/start_fr...23_111&BL=3


----------



## Acazu (15. Juli 2009)

ach die gummibären ist dass lange her XD


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Keryn schrieb:


> Na ich hoffe du meinst wegen meinem Char....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



joa und wegen deinem Ava^^


----------



## Elda (15. Juli 2009)

mal Rasen mähen : /


----------



## Bodog (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> past zum namen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das heißt übersetzt Felix xD und jetzt sag mir nicht Felix passt zu nem Hund!


----------



## K3v1n04 (15. Juli 2009)

Bei den Chinesischen Sternzeichen ändert sich das jedes jahr oder?


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Juli 2009)

also ich bin ein hahn is das jetz gut oder schlecht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Bodog schrieb:


> Hey.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja ich will mal nicht so sein und sagen das Felix zu einem Hund passen würde... ups...


----------



## Keryn (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> joa und wegen deinem Ava^^



vielleicht sollte ich meinen Ava ja jetzt ändern....*grübel*


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Fee1404 schrieb:


> also ich bin ein hahn is das jetz gut oder schlecht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kommt drauf an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Keryn schrieb:


> vielleicht sollte ich meinen Ava ja jetzt ändern....*grübel*




ja zu sven Baumwolle oder so


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

K3v1n04 schrieb:


> Bei den Chinesischen Sternzeichen ändert sich das jedes jahr oder?



jop nach jedem Chinesischen jahr


----------



## nussy15 (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja zu sven Baumwolle oder so





war das nciht dieses ******** schaf ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasska (15. Juli 2009)

Naja kannst ja ma fragen wer nen Hund mit Namen Felix hatt ;P


----------



## MadMat (15. Juli 2009)

Bei mir ist "Kaninchen" *hust* Ich mag keinen Salat so recht. Was das wohl bedeutet.

BTW: Felix hiess die Katze aus Amberstar - in Ambermoon gabs noch ne Anspielung darauf. (Quest)


Grüße


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

Ihr Temperament macht sie manchmal hitzköpfig und ungeduldig. Ihre witzige Schlagfertigkeit kann sich urplötzlich in Gezänk oder taktlose Beleidigungen verwandeln, welche sehr herablassend und verletzend sein können.




Das passt doch zu gut 90% in WoW


----------



## Bodog (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja ich will mal nicht so sein und sagen das Felix zu einem Hund passen würde... ups...



Böser Pinguin! Böser Pinguin!


----------



## Uachu (15. Juli 2009)

na mal ein "guten morgen" in die runde werf auch wenns schon bissi zu spät is dafür


----------



## Kasska (15. Juli 2009)

Nix gegen Schafe =p


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

MadMat schrieb:


> Bei mir ist "Kaninchen" *hust* Ich mag keinen Salat so recht. Was das wohl bedeutet.



Fleisch fressendes Kaninchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Juli 2009)

MadMat schrieb:


> Bei mir ist "Kaninchen" *hust* Ich mag keinen Salat so recht. Was das wohl bedeutet.



xD oder du Rammels wie nen kanickel xD


----------



## Keryn (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ja zu sven Baumwolle oder so



ne,das wäre ja dann Schaf.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akonos (15. Juli 2009)

genau das schaf wars


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

MadMat schrieb:


> Bei mir ist "Kaninchen" *hust* Ich mag keinen Salat so recht. Was das wohl bedeutet.



Killerkaninchen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> war das nciht dieses ******** schaf ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich glaub schon xD


----------



## Galadith (15. Juli 2009)

neeeed 2000


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

MadMat schrieb:


> Bei mir ist "Kaninchen" *hust* Ich mag keinen Salat so recht. Was das wohl bedeutet.





Komisch das da keiner an die Vermehrung denkt.Und rennen können die Hasen auch gut


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Bodog schrieb:


> Böser Pinguin! Böser Pinguin!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

na warte ich röste dich mit meinem feueratem...


----------



## Galadith (15. Juli 2009)

paar posts noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronny799 (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2009)

kennt wer Elfen lied?


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

metera schrieb:


> ich glaub schon xD




jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keryn (15. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub ihr braucht euch keine gedanken machen was die 2000 angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasska (15. Juli 2009)

eine seite noch =D


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> kennt wer Elfen lied?




nö ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galadith (15. Juli 2009)

gogogog 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

asd


----------



## Elda (15. Juli 2009)

joa @ sean


----------



## Hanon (15. Juli 2009)

3
2
1

Happy New Year!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uachu (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Attacke auf 2000


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

asd


----------



## K3v1n04 (15. Juli 2009)

o.O bin affe und das passt größtenteils besonders



> Doch genauso genießt er es, anderen Streiche zu spielen oder sie hinters Licht zu führen. Manchmal hat er auch Spaß daran, andere beinahe hinterlistig herauszufordern, um sich dann über ihre Unfähigkeit zu amüsieren oder um ihre Verwirrung auszunutzen.



EDIT: 2000. Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

ou man -.-"


ah schnief warum immer so ein neuling *heul*


----------



## Galadith (15. Juli 2009)

*yeeeha 2000!!!!!


wuhuuuu *lol**


----------



## Kasska (15. Juli 2009)

Möp..

Juhu auf Seite 2000 Verewigt =D xD


*Mfg Kâsska* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Numbe (15. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen. *verschlafen umguck* *_*

Wooot... Sen'jin bis 15°° weg? :>
Klasse x_x Gibt so viel sinnvolles zu tun... Ich könnte hier mal wieder auf räumen, und und... sowas.

...

Ich hau mich wieder hin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *winkz*

Btw: Huhn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Gogo 2000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> kennt wer Elfen lied?




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjGWm5ddfIE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faransol (15. Juli 2009)

Noch wenige posts !!!!!

Edit: bööö zu langsam xD

GZ ZU 2k Seiten !!!!!!

Edit2 : 





Natsumee schrieb:


> ou man -.-"
> 
> 
> ah schnief warum immer so ein neuling *heul*



nicht traurig sein nächstes mal bists du der die seite füllt *ganz fest an natsumee glaub* xD


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> kennt wer Elfen lied?




Ist das nicht das Lied vom Tot?


----------



## Bodog (15. Juli 2009)

2000 Seiten! GZ an alle hier!


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

2000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Acazu (15. Juli 2009)

2000


----------



## They called me a Noob (15. Juli 2009)

Los leute gogo no 999 seiten bis 3000 !!!


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

kennt ihr das geräusch wenn man mit lara croft bei tomb raider gegen die wand läuft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niobe_Heal (15. Juli 2009)

ne geschaft XD


----------



## White-Frost (15. Juli 2009)

Juhu auf der 2000. Seite vertretten

Guten Morgen alle


----------



## Hanon (15. Juli 2009)

GZ epic loots ftw^^


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2009)

milennium xD


----------



## Elda (15. Juli 2009)

Ihr spammors 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keryn (15. Juli 2009)

2000  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

wuhuuuuuu 2000    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit : mist ist auf der 2001 seite^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

toll schon ne seite weiter^^


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

Oder das hier schaun


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzZGfpm5LJI


----------



## nussy15 (15. Juli 2009)

metera schrieb:


> wuhuuuuuu 2000
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

*2000* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Oh Gott ich muss noch 6 stunden surfen bis feierabend >.<


----------



## Kasska (15. Juli 2009)

Naja kommt bis 11 Schaffen wir noch 1k Seiten x)


----------



## Potpotom (15. Juli 2009)

*reinkomm -> moin ruf -> Kaffee hinstell*

Hachja, mal nen freien Tag geniessen und gleich mal von den Wartungsarbeiten ausgebremst. Was ein Glück. Hehe...


----------



## Elda (15. Juli 2009)

Was machen hier soviele Beruflich wenn sie den ganzen Tag am Surfen sind? xD


----------



## Bodog (15. Juli 2009)

metera schrieb:


> kennt ihr das geräusch wenn man mit lara croft bei tomb raider gegen die wand läuft?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Diese nette "Huh"?


----------



## Galadith (15. Juli 2009)

looooool:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjGWm5ddfIE 


xD Jan Hegenberg is genial.......


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Oh Gott ich muss noch 6 stunden surfen bis feierabend >.<



du MUSST surfen?^^


----------



## Hanon (15. Juli 2009)

Ich esse nun Apfelkuchen und backe nebenbei Muffins^^


----------



## Keryn (15. Juli 2009)

<----- Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cynda (15. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Oh Gott ich muss noch 6 stunden surfen bis feierabend >.<




bei dir geht die buffed seite wenigstens- bei mir in der Firma haben sie die schon gesperrt ^^


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

Bodog schrieb:


> Diese nette "Huh"?



ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (15. Juli 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Was machen hier soviele Beruflich wenn sie den ganzen Tag am Surfen sind? xD


Aufs Studium Ende September warten xD


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Was machen hier soviele Beruflich wenn sie den ganzen Tag am Surfen sind? xD



Freigestellt werdem am Freitag wegen der Wirtschaftskrise und bald nen neuen Job suchen ^^


----------



## K3v1n04 (15. Juli 2009)

Was machst du den interessantes das du 6 stunden surfen musst bis feierabend ?


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Cynda schrieb:


> bei dir geht die buffed seite wenigstens- bei mir in der Firma haben sie die schon gesperrt ^^




lol^^

bei uns net^^


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gguuuten morgen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keryn (15. Juli 2009)

Sehr lustig

lohnt sich anzuschauen!


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




morgen^^


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

metera schrieb:


> du MUSST surfen?^^



ja muss ja beschäftigt tun.. wenn die mich schon feuern muss ich doch net alles abarbeiten hier ;D


----------



## toydoll (15. Juli 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




morgäääääääääääähn


----------



## Galadith (15. Juli 2009)

ololol


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUMOysM36yg...feature=related


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Juli 2009)

ich komm garnit mit den lesen mit wen ich einmal nicht geschaut hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

ich sitz den ganzen tag vorm pc und muss nix machen

/edit also auf der arbeit


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

So arbeitspensum für heute erledigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Numbe (15. Juli 2009)

o_O Bei uns an der Schule haben sie buffed auch gesperrt :> Und wow-Europe!

...Die halbe Klasse hat sich in Informatik dann beschwert, warum bitte die ollen HdrO'ler auf ihre Seite kommen würden :>

Naja, dann waren alle Seiten gesperrt in der Hinsicht *_* Versuch wars aber wert!


----------



## Art-Blast (15. Juli 2009)

Morgähn ...
Zumindest braucht mein Server keine erweiterten Wartungsarbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man kann also hoffen das er bald on kommt


----------



## Turismo (15. Juli 2009)

Nein heute ist NICHT Mittwoch und die Server sind auch nicht down xD


----------



## nussy15 (15. Juli 2009)

pfu numbe wie kannst du nur gara als bildchen haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> So arbeitspensum für heute erledigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*schaut die Elfenohren an, grübelt dann nach und klaut den Tiger* Jetzt hast du wieder Arbeit. Hol dir ein neues Mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

Keryn schrieb:


> Sehr lustig
> 
> lohnt sich anzuschauen!




geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faransol (15. Juli 2009)

Schaffen wa heute noch 2.1k? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

wenn alles gut geht noch 5 min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bodog (15. Juli 2009)

Turismo schrieb:


> Nein heute ist NICHT Mittwoch und die Server sind auch nicht down xD



Du bist nur noch nicht ganz wach! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

ich glaub ich hab gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Top 20 Verfasser von heute:
Mitglied.......Beiträge insgesamt..Beiträge von heute....% von heute
Natsumee..........7.316........................106........................2.89%
Belphega..............650.........................48.......................1.32%


----------



## Cynda (15. Juli 2009)

die einzige seite, die sie mir noch nicht gesperrt haben ist xchar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> So arbeitspensum für heute erledigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wb^^


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (15. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> kennt wer Elfen lied?




hmm... Ja, ich kenn Elfenlied
sogar noch viel mehr ._.


----------



## Numbe (15. Juli 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> pfu numbe wie kannst du nur gara als bildchen haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist Tarnung :> Funktioniert doch wunderbar, keiner sieht mich! *_*


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich glaub ich hab gewonnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





angeberin <,<


----------



## Cynda (15. Juli 2009)

Tja, jetzt werden wir schauen, ob blizz mal wieder etwas länger braucht
ich hole mir schon einen Kaffee, denn ich hab so die Vermutung mein Gammel Server kommt auch erst um 15 Uhr on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasska (15. Juli 2009)

Sooooo ich verabschiede mich ma für heute "vorrübergehend ;P" ^^ Viel Spaß noch^^

*Mfg:Kâsska 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (15. Juli 2009)

Hey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



heute sind ja soager bis 15:00uhr wartungsarbeiten ;(


----------



## Elda (15. Juli 2009)

Er ist Männlich nur so btw :'D


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Juli 2009)

Achja ich häng auch bis 15 uhr hier rum... baelgun bis 15 uhr down >.< aber wie sols anders sein


----------



## Keryn (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich glaub ich hab gewonnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du cheatest doch bestimmt!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feltor (15. Juli 2009)

Wenn Blizzard schon schreibt die Wartungsarbeiten dauern von 5.00 bis 11.00 Uhr dann sollten sie das auch wirklich einhalten oder gleich schreiben dass es noch länger dauert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (15. Juli 2009)

Numbe schrieb:


> Das ist Tarnung :> Funktioniert doch wunderbar, keiner sieht mich! *_*



zabusa for ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Juli 2009)

Morgen Okay is keiner Für mich Bin grade von ner party wieder da Aber an alle anderen morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

Is jemand von euch ein Warry?Dann mal hier anhören

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vrsZQbjqUg...feature=related


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> angeberin <,<



oh ups ne ziffer vergessen^^

Top 20 Verfasser von heute:
Mitglied.......Beiträge insgesamt..Beiträge von heute....% von heute
Natsumee..........7.316........................106........................2.89%
Belphega..............650.........................48.......................1.32%

und was heist hier angeberIN??


----------



## Potpotom (15. Juli 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Er ist Männlich nur so btw :'D


Sie ist ein er? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (15. Juli 2009)

morgen an alle!

*kaffeausschenk*


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

Feltor schrieb:


> Wenn Blizzard schon schreibt die Wartungsarbeiten dauern von 5.00 bis 11.00 Uhr dann sollten sie das auch wirklich einhalten oder gleich schreiben dass es noch länger dauert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich wette gleich kommts das es länger dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaammi (15. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen und gz zur 2000^^
Weiß einer wie lange Nethersturm down ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Numbe (15. Juli 2009)

Wird jetzt hier sowas wie ne Selbsthilfegruppe gegründet...?

'Hilfe mein Server ist bis 15°° weg, was soll ich tun?' *_*

Narf... eigentlich wollt ich doch wieder schlafen gehen ><


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (15. Juli 2009)

Feltor schrieb:


> Wenn Blizzard schon schreibt die Wartungsarbeiten dauern von 5.00 bis 11.00 Uhr dann sollten sie das auch wirklich einhalten oder gleich schreiben dass es noch länger dauert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sie haben geschrieben das es bis 15:00uhr geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (15. Juli 2009)

toydoll schrieb:


> morgäääääääääääähn



ahhhh
ein Hordler, jööööö^^
und nun, HACKT IHN IN STÜCKE xD


----------



## Cynda (15. Juli 2009)

Ich finde die Realmstatusseite immer so geil- alle server on!
und dann steigst ins spiel ein und nix geht ^^


----------



## nussy15 (15. Juli 2009)

nein server ist erst 15.00 uhr wieder on -.-

wahrscheinlich nen bischen xbox oder demigod /anno1404 spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zkral (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich glaub ich hab gewonnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hm, ich glaub ich muss meine Mathekenntnisse mal wieder auffrischen...wusste nicht dass 48 weniger ist als 10...grübel...naja, Programmierer habens net so mit Dreisatz, die bleiben bei 0 vs 1 hängen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in diesem Sinne - tach zusammen und kaffeekanne auf den tisch stell (der oben ist bestimmt a) leer b) kalt c) weder noch, aber gleich a), weil ich mich da jetzt bedienen werde)


----------



## Heydu (15. Juli 2009)

Guze schrieb:


> hmm... Ja, ich kenn Elfenlied
> sogar noch viel mehr ._.



kennen?
ich hab alle folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

Feltor schrieb:


> Wenn Blizzard schon schreibt die Wartungsarbeiten dauern von 5.00 bis 11.00 Uhr dann sollten sie das auch wirklich einhalten oder gleich schreiben dass es noch länger dauert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Am ende werden sowiso die anderdstsprachigen Server von den Leuten gestürmt


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Sie ist ein er?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

du musst dir mal alle barlowblog anhören die sind geil


----------



## Feltor (15. Juli 2009)

ja aber bei meinem Server sollte es nur bis 11.00 Uhr dauern


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> ahhhh
> ein Hordler, jööööö^^
> und nun, HACKT IHN IN STÜCKE xD



FÜR DIE HORDE!!!!
*Kampfrausch zündet* >:-o


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (15. Juli 2009)

Hmm.. 11 Uhr, und bei mir is noch keine einzige Realmlist vorhanden...

mmh.. zieh ich mir halt wieder n paar Anime's zum Zeitvertreib rein :<


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> hm, ich glaub ich muss meine Mathekenntnisse mal wieder auffrischen...wusste nicht dass 48 weniger ist als 10...grübel...naja, Programmierer habens net so mit Dreisatz, die bleiben bei 0 vs 1 hängen




ja mein fehler so ist es richtig

Top 20 Verfasser von heute:
Mitglied.......Beiträge insgesamt..Beiträge von heute....% von heute
Natsumee..........7.316........................109........................2.89%
Belphega..............650.........................48.......................1.32%


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

Zerato_Thrall schrieb:


> sie haben geschrieben das es bis 15:00uhr geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber nicht alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (15. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> ahhhh
> ein Hordler, jööööö^^
> und nun, HACKT IHN IN STÜCKE xD



ahhhh ein ally hackt IHN in mini kleine Stücke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cynda (15. Juli 2009)

Kaammi schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen und gz zur 2000^^
> Weiß einer wie lange Nethersturm down ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wöchentliche Wartungsarbeiten, 15/07

An diesem Mittwoch werden alle europäischen Realms während der wöchentlichen Wartungsarbeiten von 5:00 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr (MESZ) nicht erreichbar sein.

Zusätzlich werden folgende Realms von 1:00 Uhr bis 15:00 Uhr MESZ erweiterten Wartungsarbeiten unterzogen:
Aegwynn, Alexstrasza, Alleria, Aman'Thul, Antonidas, Anub'arak, Baelgun, Blackhand, Das Syndikat, Der Rat von Dalaran, Destromath, Die Silberne Hand, Dun Morogh, Eredar, Frostmourne, Frostwolf, Gorgonnash, Gul'dan, Kel'Thuzad, Kil'Jaeden, Krag'jin, Kult der Verdammten, Madmortem, Malfurion, Mal'Ganis, Mannoroth, Nathrezim, Nera'thor, Nozdormu, Onyxia, Perenolde, Proudmoore, Sen'jin, Terrordar, Theradras, Wrathbringer, Zirkel des Cenarius, Zuluhed

Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis.


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

Numbe schrieb:


> Wird jetzt hier sowas wie ne Selbsthilfegruppe gegründet...?
> 
> 'Hilfe mein Server ist bis 15°° weg, was soll ich tun?' *_*
> 
> Narf... eigentlich wollt ich doch wieder schlafen gehen ><





mach es wie alle und zock ein imba r0xx0r dk auf einen server der on is ; (


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Juli 2009)

kaum zu glauben aber... ich such mir gleich i-ein gammel free 2 play mmo und wen ich eins gefunden hab isses 15 uhr


----------



## cazimir (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 11:01 wo sind meine Server???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Cynda schrieb:


> Zusätzlich werden folgende Realms von 1:00 Uhr bis *15:00 Uhr MESZ *erweiterten Wartungsarbeiten unterzogen:




stand da nicht am Montag noch 17.00?


----------



## Cheaters (15. Juli 2009)

Wir schreiben 11.00 Uhr, und die Server sind noch immer nicht on ._.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (15. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> kennen?
> ich hab alle folgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Alle Folgen + zwischenfolge mehr als 3x geschaut :v


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (15. Juli 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> mach es wie alle und zock ein imba r0xx0r dk auf einen server der on is ; (



es is doch -wie gar kein server on oder?^^


----------



## Keryn (15. Juli 2009)

Für alle die noch länger warten müssen: http://www.buffed.sfgame.de/


----------



## nussy15 (15. Juli 2009)

Fee1404 schrieb:


> kaum zu glauben aber... ich such mir gleich i-ein gammel free 2 play mmo und wen ich eins gefunden hab isses 15 uhr





 rom


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Juli 2009)

um 11:11 sind se on versprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feltor (15. Juli 2009)

Es steht doch dabei nur bei manchen Realms wird es erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten geben von 1.00 bis 15.00

Zumindest auf dem Realm wo ich spiele * Die ewige Wacht * sollte um 11.00 der Realm wieder on sein


----------



## Heydu (15. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> FÜR DIE HORDE!!!!
> *Kampfrausch zündet* >:-o



*dich fear*


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

blizz hat schon 2min überzogen 

aber

wir finden kleine verspätungen schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (15. Juli 2009)

Guze schrieb:


> Alle Folgen + zwischenfolge mehr als 3x geschaut :v



geschaut?
ich kenne sie alle auswendig O.o


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> stand da nicht am Montag noch 17.00?


nö


----------



## Hanon (15. Juli 2009)

RoM runterladen dauert 2 stunden^^


----------



## nussy15 (15. Juli 2009)

Keryn schrieb:


> Für alle die noch länger warten müssen: http://www.buffed.sfgame.de/




hab grad nen killer kanichen gekillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Art-Blast (15. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> FÜR DIE HORDE!!!!
> *Kampfrausch zündet* >:-o



*Volltreffer Aura anmach*
FÜR DIE HORDE!!!!


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> *dich fear*


*auf Anti Fear Totem zeig* Ach stimmt.. ihr Allys habt ja Schamanen noch nicht so lange *g* Ihr kennt das mit dem Totems ja kaum ;D


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

Fee1404 schrieb:


> kaum zu glauben aber... ich such mir gleich i-ein gammel free 2 play mmo und wen ich eins gefunden hab isses 15 uhr





Hab ich schon,normal zock ich dann Golf


----------



## nussy15 (15. Juli 2009)

Hanon schrieb:


> RoM runterladen dauert 2 stunden^^




nicht wenn du die eine buffed zeitung hattest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (15. Juli 2009)

ich bin mal kurz weg, bis nachher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cynda (15. Juli 2009)

Keryn schrieb:


> Für alle die noch länger warten müssen: http://www.buffed.sfgame.de/



Meine Abenteuerlust ist bereits auf beiden Chars aufgebraucht und Pilze hab ich nimmer soviele, dass ich mir was "antrinken" könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

Zerato_Thrall schrieb:


> es is doch -wie gar kein server on oder?^^


neee aber um 11h haha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder so


----------



## Potpotom (15. Juli 2009)

Da steh ich so vor dem Auktionshaus und keiner is da... ^^


----------



## zkral (15. Juli 2009)

@natsumee

hihi - lächeln und winken...


----------



## Giorgo (15. Juli 2009)

11:06 und mein server immer noch nicht up xD


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (15. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> geschaut?
> ich kenne sie alle auswendig O.o




Naja, auswendig kennen tu ichs nicht.. dafür hab ich zuviel Animes geschaut :<


----------



## Keryn (15. Juli 2009)

Gut erhaltener Taure in liebevolle Hände abzugeben. Scheckheftgepflegt, wenig Kilometer, Sportpaket, Aluhufe.... wenn sie sofort anrufen erhalten sie einen gratis Satz Winterhufe dazu.....


----------



## XerXisB (15. Juli 2009)

meine uhr ist kaputt oO bei mir ist es 11:05 ^^ und nicht 11:06


----------



## Cynda (15. Juli 2009)

Giorgo schrieb:


> 11:06 und mein server immer noch nicht up xD




nicht verzagen- meiner auch nicht....


----------



## nussy15 (15. Juli 2009)

mir fällt grad auf dqas ich noch nen par unbemalte warhammer figürchen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argeyl (15. Juli 2009)

hmmm eigentlich isses wie immer frech das blizz sich nich an die zeiten hält.. inner dienstleistung haste sofort brüllende kunden vor dir...


----------



## Logie (15. Juli 2009)

jetzt ist es 11:06 Uhr^^


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

Und,ist schon ein Server on?


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

Keryn schrieb:


> Gut erhaltener Taure in liebevolle Hände abzugeben. Scheckheftgepflegt, wenig Kilometer, Sportpaket, Aluhufe.... wenn sie sofort anrufen erhalten sie einen gratis Satz Winterhufe dazu.....



lecker steak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bodog (15. Juli 2009)

Oo... ich kann nur auf Englische und Russische zugreifen.

EDIT: Dachte es ist schon einer on xD


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

Cynda schrieb:


> nicht verzagen- meiner auch nicht....


mhm die aldor ist auch noch net daaaaa


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Keryn schrieb:


> Gut erhaltener Taure in liebevolle Hände abzugeben. Scheckheftgepflegt, wenig Kilometer, Sportpaket, Aluhufe.... wenn sie sofort anrufen erhalten sie einen gratis Satz Winterhufe dazu.....



lol^^


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (15. Juli 2009)

Bei mir ist nichtmal n Realmlist da.. nur die "Develop" Realmlist c.O


----------



## Argeyl (15. Juli 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> mir fällt grad auf dqas ich noch nen par unbemalte warhammer figürchen habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja nen paar ist gut habe hier noch kuisten weise stehen und weiss net welche ich nehmen soll o.O


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> @natsumee
> 
> hihi - lächeln und winken...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Art-Blast (15. Juli 2009)

Bodog schrieb:


> Oo... ich kann nur auf Englische und Russische zugreifen.
> 
> EDIT: Dachte es ist schon einer on xD




Ich auch O.o


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Elfenlied war doch die putzige Serie aus Japan, mit Mord und Totschlag (unsichtbare Hände oO).

Ps:Als Sekretärin in Ausbildung arbeitest du nicht vor Mittagessen das wes doch jeder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cheaters (15. Juli 2009)

Guze schrieb:


> Bei mir ist nichtmal n Realmlist da.. nur die "Develop" Realmlist c.O



Bei mir ebenso!


----------



## Bodog (15. Juli 2009)

Wir dürfen aber nicht weiter als 2009 schreiben wegen dem Jahr 2009.


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

Cynda schrieb:


> nicht verzagen- meiner auch nicht....




Meine beiden kommen erst um 17 Uhr on,was soll ich mit dem angefangenen Tag machen?


----------



## DarkStar89 (15. Juli 2009)

Ihr habt aber net vergessen das der Grösste Teil erst wieder um 3 Uhr On kommt ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (15. Juli 2009)

Argeyl schrieb:


> naja nen paar ist gut habe hier noch kuisten weise stehen und weiss net welche ich nehmen soll o.O




space marins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Logie (15. Juli 2009)

jetzt duaerts bis 13 Uhr   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ist heute etwa Patch Day ? XD


----------



## Keryn (15. Juli 2009)

Keryn schrieb:


> Gut erhaltener Taure in liebevolle Hände abzugeben. Scheckheftgepflegt, wenig Kilometer, Sportpaket, Aluhufe.... wenn sie sofort anrufen erhalten sie einen gratis Satz Winterhufe dazu.....




Ach, hab ich vergessen....bevorzugt an weibliche Nutzer..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zkral (15. Juli 2009)

btw: kann heut net in wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mein pc lädt grad die Aion-Beta runter, und nach den ersten 5GB will er noch weitere 9 runterladen...seufz


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Elfenlied war doch die putzige Serie aus Japan, mit Mord und Totschlag (unsichtbare Hände oO).




Jop, genau das ist Elfenlied :>


----------



## Uachu (15. Juli 2009)

serverarbeiten auf 13 uhr verlängert


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

Bodog schrieb:


> Wir dürfen aber nicht weiter als 2009 schreiben wegen dem Jahr 2009.



und wenn wir bis 2020 schreiben wird jahr 2020? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromark (15. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8i4o08gizE...feature=related

guckt euch das an geilstes PvP video =)


----------



## Kasska (15. Juli 2009)

Reeee nix mit Server da =(


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

Uachu schrieb:


> serverarbeiten auf 13 uhr verlängert



na toll^^


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Logie schrieb:


> jetzt duaerts bis 13 Uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Glaub kaum, aber von mir aus kann das Patchen auch bis 18 Uhr dauernd, bin dann eh erst at home  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## General Crime (15. Juli 2009)

Gleich kommt die änderung Server Down bis 12 Uhr am besten um 5 min vor 12.
Warum leg ich nur alle meine Termine so das masn noch ne Stunde vor der Arbeit Spielen kann grrr...

*** EDIT***

Änderung: Wartungsarbeiten bis 13 Uhr... never play on a Wensday!


----------



## Tamaecki (15. Juli 2009)

Update, alle Server bis 13 Uhr down.
Hehe ihr Suchtis!!!


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Elfenlied war doch die putzige Serie aus Japan, mit Mord und Totschlag (unsichtbare Hände oO).
> 
> Ps:Als Sekretärin in Ausbildung arbeitest du nicht vor Mittagessen das wes doch jeder
> 
> ...



Sekretärin in Ausbildung *gg*

ja 20 min essen muahaha LAsagna gibts in der kantine *gg*


----------



## Cheaters (15. Juli 2009)

Fee1404 schrieb:


> um 11:11 sind se on versprochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Selbst owned


----------



## Hanon (15. Juli 2009)

anime aus Japan blutig unzensiert ich sag nur ---> Hellsing - Ultimate !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohje... 40€ im Monat für den Mist. Jeden Abend schmeisst es mich aus dem Internet. *heul*


----------



## Galadith (15. Juli 2009)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN

verlängert bis 13 Uhr!!!


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Juli 2009)

Mal ne frage wen hier schon so viele sind wird mir sicher geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich weis nicht wie man zitiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 klingt komisch is aber so


----------



## Argeyl (15. Juli 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> space marins
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hmmm habe marines, elfen... ..whfb untote, imperium... tiermenschen.. chaos ..ujnd irgendwo noch hdr figuren glaub ich... und noch warmachiene aber weiss net mal wo. scheiss umzug


----------



## Bodog (15. Juli 2009)

metera schrieb:


> und wenn wir bis 2020 schreiben wird jahr 2020?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So ist es! xD


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

Keryn schrieb:


> Ach, hab ich vergessen....bevorzugt an weibliche Nutzer.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wer will schon einen Tauren? Und ist es ein Stier oder ein Ochse? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apo1337 (15. Juli 2009)

Syra <3

Shatt ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ixidus (15. Juli 2009)

ich will nerden >.>


----------



## Alloaaa (15. Juli 2009)

>.< Bis 13 Uhr warten


----------



## Art-Blast (15. Juli 2009)

Son Crap :O 13 Uhr

Naja..*verstaubte PS2 raussuch*


----------



## Grades (15. Juli 2009)

UPDATE

WARTUNGEN BIS 13 UHR jippie^^


----------



## Eraha (15. Juli 2009)

metera schrieb:


> und wenn wir bis 2020 schreiben wird jahr 2020?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bis 13:00 verlängert!
Patchday?


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> btw: kann heut net in wow
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



egal brech es ab gib mir den key und ich bin glücklich und du auch das wow spielen kannst^^


----------



## DarkStar89 (15. Juli 2009)

Es kommt kein Patch ^^


----------



## Schorki (15. Juli 2009)

es gibt imme reine möglichkeit auf alle seiten zu kommen die man will auch wenn sie vom firmenserver gespeert sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (15. Juli 2009)

Na Klasse.. und ich hab mir erhofft, um 11Uhr in Storm Peaks zu stehn und den Time-Lost Protodrake endlich mein Eigen zu nennen, nachdem ich 2x knapp gefailed hab und gestern mir son 0815Random Vyragosa geklaut hat, weil ich sie zurück ziehn wollt, da außer hitrange..


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> Update, alle Server bis 13 Uhr down.
> Hehe ihr Suchtis!!!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argeyl (15. Juli 2009)

ich hasse blizzard dafür ..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tithilion (15. Juli 2009)

Blizzard will euch nur die möglichkeit geben Seite 3k zu knacken...


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

Fee1404 schrieb:


> Mal ne frage wen hier schon so viele sind wird mir sicher geholfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Schau mal vorsichtig nach rechts unten,da ist vor dem Zitieren ein +.Wenn du es zu einem - machst kannst du nicht  Zitieren.


----------



## Mjuu (15. Juli 2009)

Fee1404 schrieb:


> Mal ne frage wen hier schon so viele sind wird mir sicher geholfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


unter jedem post ist doch ein button mit zitieren, den klickste an und gehst auf "antworten", ganz unten im thread. dann hast das zitat schon drin =)


----------



## Thewolvescry (15. Juli 2009)

mir ist langweilig ^^ aber zeit addons zu verbessern neue sachen zu ziehen ^^ bissel aufräumen meine adds ^^ die für mich crap sind nehmen nur noch speicher weg ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ich kann bis knapp 16 uhr rumm gammeln aber ^^ hab ich zeit mein Zimmer clean zu machen xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und einmkaufen xD
vllk reicht die zeit noch für mein Garten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  muss auch ^^ clean gemacht werden vllk finde ich noch paar euros von letzte woche xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wünsche euch noch ein angenehmes warten und No Stress  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ weil ist nicht gut für die pumpe ^^


----------



## Fr34z0r (15. Juli 2009)

Grade gelesen, Frostmourne ist bis 15 Uhr offline 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keryn (15. Juli 2009)

Tequillas schrieb:


> Wer will schon einen Tauren? Und ist es ein Stier oder ein Ochse?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wir sichern eine volle funktionsfähigkeit des Produkts zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (15. Juli 2009)

Argeyl schrieb:


> hmmm habe marines, elfen... ..whfb untote, imperium... tiermenschen.. chaos ..ujnd irgendwo noch hdr figuren glaub ich... und noch warmachiene aber weiss net mal wo. scheiss umzug




hab noch nen paar tau ^^

aber space marins are the best (kann man doch an minem bildchen erkennne)


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

was habt ihr alle mit dme patch der kommt erst so in nem monat wenn überhaupt


----------



## Prättcha (15. Juli 2009)

Oha, hab mir erst heute diesen Thread angeguckt und gesehen, dass er bereits 2007 seiten hat. 

Habt ihr keine Hobbies oder was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: 2009 seiten


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Sekretärin in Ausbildung *gg*
> 
> ja 20 min essen muahaha LAsagna gibts in der kantine *gg*



Neee mein Chef lädt mich immer zum Auswärts essen ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  /Vorsicht Ironie


----------



## Niobe_Heal (15. Juli 2009)

muhaa bis 13Uhr Wartungsarbeiten... was machen die den da??????
Am Patchday werden die Server dann für 48h down gefahren XD


----------



## Elda (15. Juli 2009)

Fee1404 schrieb:


> Mal ne frage wen hier schon so viele sind wird mir sicher geholfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


.





> TEXT




```
[QUOTE]TEXT[/QUOTE]
```


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

Argeyl schrieb:


> ich hasse blizzard dafür .....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gewalt ist keine lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Juli 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> unter jedem post ist doch ein button mit zitieren, den klickste an und gehst auf "antworten", ganz unten im thread. dann hast das zitat schon drin =)



dankööö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ungi (15. Juli 2009)

witzlos das die server wieder länger offline sind...


----------



## nussy15 (15. Juli 2009)

Prättcha schrieb:


> Oha, hab mir erst heute diesen Thread angeguckt und gesehen, dass er bereits 2007 seiten hat.
> 
> Habt ihr keine Hobbies oder was?
> 
> ...




hast du kein plan davon was das für ein thread ist ?


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

Ungi schrieb:


> witzlos das die server wieder länger offline sind...



am ende bleiben alle server bis 15 uhr off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Hallöle an alle Shattrath-Spieler   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prättcha (15. Juli 2009)

metera schrieb:


> gewalt ist keine lösung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




aber ein anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (15. Juli 2009)

metera schrieb:


> am ende bleiben alle server bis 15 uhr off
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




bin sowieso ab 14 uhr weg .....

harry potter gucken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

leider war alles für den abend ausverkauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

Juhu da kommt schon der erste Sig nachmacher daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Ungi anschau*


----------



## Heydu (15. Juli 2009)

Art-Blast schrieb:


> *Volltreffer Aura anmach*
> FÜR DIE HORDE!!!!



*dich in einem pinguin verwandel*



Brandin schrieb:


> *auf Anti Fear Totem zeig* Ach stimmt.. ihr Allys habt ja Schamanen noch nicht so lange *g* Ihr kennt das mit dem Totems ja kaum ;D



*antifear totem zerstör*
*dich mit schreckensgeheul nochmals fear*
*alle dots auf dich tut und pet auf dich hetzt*


----------



## Astaramsis (15. Juli 2009)

metera schrieb:


> am ende bleiben alle server bis 15 uhr off
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Optimist....


----------



## Fr34z0r (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo von Frostmourne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Juli 2009)

metera schrieb:


> am ende bleiben alle server bis 15 uhr off
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



blizzard will uns suchtis die möglichkeit geben Real life zu spielen das ist ein ganz bekanntes echtzeit mmo wo zu man nichtmal ne internet leitung brauch


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Hallöle an alle Shattrath-Spieler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bin zwar nicht direkt auf shatrath aber aufn gleichen realmpool
also
huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zkral (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> egal brech es ab gib mir den key und ich bin glücklich und du auch das wow spielen kannst^^




hehe, bestimmt net (egositisch bin)...hab mir am freitag extra urlaub genommen um die wohnung zu machen, waschen, bügeln, einkaufen, katze knuddeln....und dann kann ich beruhigt um 21 Uhr einloggen und bin dann bis sonntagabend nimmer ansprechbar. Meine Kollegen sind schon vorgewarnt, dass ich am Montag mit blutunterlaufenen Augen und zitternden Händen bei der Arbeit erscheine und erstmal ne Erholungsinfusion brauche. Oder so ähnlich...


----------



## Prättcha (15. Juli 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> hast du kein plan davon was das für ein thread ist ?



nein, bin noch nicht lange hier. wollte mir mal alle seiten durchlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  habs aber bei 38 aufgegeben, lustig isses aber allemal


----------



## Bodog (15. Juli 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> bin sowieso ab 14 uhr weg .....
> 
> harry potter gucken
> 
> ...



Me² aber ich geh am Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Neee mein Chef lädt mich immer zum Auswärts essen ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



löl^^


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

Fee1404 schrieb:


> blizzard will uns suchtis die möglichkeit geben Real life zu spielen das ist ein ganz bekanntes echtzeit mmo wo zu man nichtmal ne internet leitung brauch



da gibts nur eins .. das ... legendäre w-lan kabel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (15. Juli 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> bin sowieso ab 14 uhr weg .....
> 
> harry potter gucken
> 
> ...



Laut TV-Werbung kommt Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz immernoch am 16. ins KIno, und nicht am 15. ..


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

Prättcha schrieb:


> nein, bin noch nicht lange hier. wollte mir mal alle seiten durchlesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


würd ich sein lassen , alle seiten durch zu lesen weil du dann nur noch am lesen bist <3


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

metera schrieb:


> gewalt ist keine lösung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber ein Weg zu eben jener 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasska (15. Juli 2009)

Naja oke wenn blizz dieses mal nicht nur daherlabert sind wir trotzdem vor den 15uhr Realms wieder on =p^^


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> *antifear totem zerstör*
> *dich mit schreckensgeheul nochmals fear*
> *alle dots auf dich tut und pet auf dich hetzt*



*wirft ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

ICH BIN UNZERSTÖRBAR.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> hehe, bestimmt net (egositisch bin)...hab mir am freitag extra urlaub genommen um die wohnung zu machen, waschen, bügeln, einkaufen, katze knuddeln....und dann kann ich beruhigt um 21 Uhr einloggen und bin dann bis sonntagabend nimmer ansprechbar. Meine Kollegen sind schon vorgewarnt, dass ich am Montag mit blutunterlaufenen Augen und zitternden Händen bei der Arbeit erscheine und erstmal ne Erholungsinfusion brauche. Oder so ähnlich...



mag auch Aion testen -.-"


----------



## nussy15 (15. Juli 2009)

Guze schrieb:


> Laut TV-Werbung kommt Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz immernoch am 16. ins KIno, und nicht am 15. ..




heute ist sozusagen vorpremiere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloofy (15. Juli 2009)

n paar cs gather zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ersma Duschen gehen , dann Frühstücken , Rasenmähen und dann zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen Buffis!

Nach einem Jahr mitlesen dachte ich mir, ich schließe mich euch nun auch an...

Und welch besseren Zeitpunkt kann es da geben, als in einer Serverdowntime, und welch besseren Thread, als diesen?!

Ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg, noch 3 Stunden und 45 Minuten. IHR PACKT DAS!

(Mir ist die Downtime ziemlich egal, hab eh noch genug zu erledigen..trotz Urlaub =( )

LG Alexirus aka Dennie

PS: Eigentlich ist das ein FIRST!, oder? ;-) (auch wenn ich die FIRST!-Schreier nicht mag...aber der musste jetzt mal sein, passt ja auch!)


----------



## Apo1337 (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Hallöle an alle Shattrath-Spieler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hallöle Syra <3


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

egal dann könnt ihr mal die wunderbare welt vor der tür entdecken


----------



## Droyale (15. Juli 2009)

Prättcha schrieb:


> Oha, hab mir erst heute diesen Thread angeguckt und gesehen, dass er bereits 2007 seiten hat.
> 
> Habt ihr keine Hobbies oder was?
> 
> ...


ich mag auch keine äpfel...


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (15. Juli 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> heute ist sozusagen vorpremiere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nadann^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> *wirft ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




lol will das ding haben wo gibts das rezept?^^


----------



## Potpotom (15. Juli 2009)

Guze schrieb:


> Laut TV-Werbung kommt Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz immernoch am 16. ins KIno, und nicht am 15. ..


Es gibt ja auch Menschen die das Glück haben und nicht in DE wohnen. *duck*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Juli 2009)

Moha ich komm janich nach xD


----------



## DarkStar89 (15. Juli 2009)

Nachher ist es so das die server wo um 11 Uhr wieder Online kommen sollten erst um 15 Uhr Online kommen. Und die Server wo um 15 Uhr Online kommen erst um 18 Uhr wieder da sind ^^


----------



## Prättcha (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Buffis!
> PS: Eigentlich ist das ein FIRST!, oder? ;-) (auch wenn ich die FIRST!-Schreier nicht mag...aber der musste jetzt mal sein, passt ja auch!)




Willkommen im Club der hirnlosen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

krank, wie schnell das hier tickt... das ist ja wie der n8schwärmer zu besten zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

Fee1404 schrieb:


> blizzard will uns suchtis die möglichkeit geben Real life zu spielen das ist ein ganz bekanntes echtzeit mmo wo zu man nichtmal ne internet leitung brauch




Mußt aber zugeben das es eine Geile Grafik hat


----------



## Bodog (15. Juli 2009)

Guze schrieb:


> Laut TV-Werbung kommt Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz immernoch am 16. ins KIno, und nicht am 15. ..



Vor-Premiere ist immer schon einen Tag vorher.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Buffis!
> 
> Nach einem Jahr mitlesen dachte ich mir, ich schließe mich euch nun auch an...




hoi hoi

und gz zum ersten post^^


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lol will das ding haben wo gibts das rezept?^^



Dropt bei den alten Weltbossdrachen zu 4% ca 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lol will das ding haben wo gibts das rezept?^^



World rare drop mit unter 0,00001% Dropchance oder so xD Habs bisher noch nie gesehen, jedenfalls nich ufm Live Server. Und nach 6 Stunden farmen hat ich dann au keinen Bock mehr^^


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Prättcha schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club der hirnlosen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann passt´s ja...danke ;-)


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

DarkStar89 schrieb:


> Nachher ist es so das die server wo um 11 Uhr wieder Online kommen sollten erst um 15 Uhr Online kommen. Und die Server wo um 15 Uhr Online kommen erst um 18 Uhr wieder da sind ^^



endlich gerechtigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (15. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> *wirft ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*flucht und fragt sich, woher er das hat*
*versucht abzuhauen, damit seine kollegen nicht kommen um ihn zu helfen dabei rumbrüllt: HEAL ME HEAL ME!!*


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Dropt bei den alten Weltbossdrachen zu 4% ca
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




toll^^


----------



## WAR_FAN (15. Juli 2009)

grüße von Taerar -> Vengeance/Rache


----------



## Fr34z0r (15. Juli 2009)

Prättcha schrieb:


> nein, bin noch nicht lange hier. wollte mir mal alle seiten durchlesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann versuchs nicht an einem Mittwoch, da wächst der Thread wie nix gutes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> hoi hoi
> 
> und gz zum ersten post^^



Dankeee, ich will nen Erfolg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> toll^^




als hexer geht das vieh allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Juli 2009)

Bodog das mit dem piano is ja mal ober hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prättcha (15. Juli 2009)

Hier kommen ja ratzfatz neue Beiträge, eine gute Gelegenheit, mitzuschreien


Je mehr Beiträge man hat, desto größer ist der Schwanz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich muss da noch etwas arbeiten...


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

nicht aufregen es gibt auch noch was anderes als wow, guckt vor die tür bei mir ist sonnenschein wnderbares wetter und am wochenende sogar ein heimatfest, also warum dann drin bleiben^^


----------



## Cynda (15. Juli 2009)

Ich würd mich jetzt am liebsten ohrfeigen- meine sims 3 DVD (ja, das spiel ist für zwischendurch gar nicht schlecht!) liegt bei meinem Bruder daheim
(das wären ca 200km zu fahren) und jetzt darf ich da noch bis 13 uhr herumgammeln.
Dabei wollte ich doch heute für meinen Twink Terrorzapfen "farmen" gehen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Prättcha schrieb:


> Je mehr Beiträge man hat, desto größer ist der Schwanz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


im inet hat jeder n meter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Juli 2009)

Hm Sage ich Auch Ma Vernünftigt Morgen ^^ 

Also Moin an alle


----------



## Nargazz (15. Juli 2009)

Ganz einfach - draußen extrem warm, drinnen Ventilator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (15. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> nicht aufregen es gibt auch noch was anderes als wow, guckt vor die tür bei mir ist sonnenschein wnderbares wetter und am wochenende sogar ein heimatfest, also warum dann drin bleiben^^




ah mein nachbar mäht rasen


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> *flucht und fragt sich, woher er das hat*
> *versucht abzuhauen, damit seine kollegen nicht kommen um ihn zu helfen dabei rumbrüllt: HEAL ME HEAL ME!!*



Woher? Ich bin eine der wenigen die Alchemisten kenne die mir das brauen mit Procc xD
Ich hab davon mal 60 in ner Arena mitgenommen und dafür nen 24 Stunden Bann kassiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Prättcha schrieb:


> Je mehr Beiträge man hat, desto größer ist der Schwanz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wem interessieren die Anzahl beiträge?


----------



## WAR_FAN (15. Juli 2009)

huh?1 grad sah'S so aus als kämen sie


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Prättcha schrieb:


> Hier kommen ja ratzfatz neue Beiträge, eine gute Gelegenheit, mitzuschreien
> 
> 
> Je mehr Beiträge man hat, desto größer ist der Schwanz
> ...



Und was ist mit mir ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keryn (15. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> nicht aufregen es gibt auch noch was anderes als wow, guckt vor die tür bei mir ist sonnenschein wnderbares wetter und am wochenende sogar ein heimatfest, also warum dann drin bleiben^^




Komisch...das sieht genau so aus wie bei mir vor der Tür und bei mir ist am WE auch ein Fest*grübel*


----------



## zkral (15. Juli 2009)

@ natsumee

wenns dringend ist: 4u2play anklicken, 5€ berappen und key bekommen...

oder meine bevorzugte Variante: nette mails an den entwickler schicken, bissl ausführlicher schreiben warum man UNBEDINGT testen will, und key geschenkt bekommen


----------



## East_Block_Ravers (15. Juli 2009)

Naja das der Threat über 2000 Seiten hatt, zeigt doch irgendwo das der Threat doch irgendwie Erfolg hat und die Wow-Spieler doch nicht allzu stur und dumm sind um die SuFu zunutzen. :-)

MfG Roman ;-)


----------



## m-a-g-g-i (15. Juli 2009)

Erfolg bekommst du bei 100post. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cynda (15. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> nicht aufregen es gibt auch noch was anderes als wow, guckt vor die tür bei mir ist sonnenschein wnderbares wetter und am wochenende sogar ein heimatfest, also warum dann drin bleiben^^




Ich steh nicht so auf 34 Grad im Schatten.
Da macht nicht mal das Pool mehr freude weil das wasser so super toll warm ist *wäh*


----------



## Apo1337 (15. Juli 2009)

Na denn, ab gehts auf den Testrealms! NPNP

*wehe ich hab noch einen lagg blizz.....*


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> nicht aufregen es gibt auch noch was anderes als wow, guckt vor die tür bei mir ist sonnenschein wnderbares wetter und am wochenende sogar ein heimatfest, also warum dann drin bleiben^^





Dann hast du also den Regen zu mir geschickt?Nimm ihn wieder


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wem interessieren die Anzahl beiträge?


den link hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=M...sort_order=desc


----------



## zkral (15. Juli 2009)

ist ja auch n stickie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nix mit sufu - das dingens steht immer oben


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Und was ist mit mir ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Brüste vergleich?....


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

Keryn schrieb:


> Komisch...das sieht genau so aus wie bei mir vor der Tür und bei mir ist am WE auch ein Fest*grübel*




ja wo wohnst du denn dann kann das sein das es das gleiche ist^^


----------



## Bodog (15. Juli 2009)

Fee1404 schrieb:


> Bodog das mit dem piano is ja mal ober hammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

So, AFK Arbeitsamt...

Nein, ich bin nicht arbeitslos..aber es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, wie sehr die sich querstellen, wenn man einen staatlichen Zuschuss beantragen will, der einem ohne wenn und aber zustehen würde.

Wenn ich wieder da bin, will ich mind. 2050 Seiten sehen!

byebye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Brüste vergleich?....



Dann geh ich bald auf Krücken...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Dann geh ich bald auf Krücken...




Wiso ? ;P


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Dann geh ich bald auf Krücken...



lol

screen!!!


----------



## General Crime (15. Juli 2009)

Scheiße Arbeit ruft wetter geil am WE keine Arbeite Wetter scheiße grrrrrrrr


----------



## Kiffat (15. Juli 2009)

omg 

Serverarbeiten werden verlängert bis 13 uhr

irgendwann sind alle server nur noch schrott -.-


----------



## Emanuel333 (15. Juli 2009)

Na dann werd ich mich Alexirus mal anschließen, und auch mal meinen ersten Beitrag schreiben ;-)

Also: FÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHÖÖÖÖÖÖRST!


----------



## Krischi1987 (15. Juli 2009)

in ner halben minute eine neue seite, respekt leute weiter so. bis 13 bzw 15 uhr  is noch ne weile.


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Bodog schrieb:


> Dankeschön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Achja, Bodog, was ich dir noch sagen wollte:

Vor allem dein Numb-Piano ist einfach göttlich, hab ich sogar aufm Handy! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mach bloß weiter so...!


----------



## Keryn (15. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> ja wo wohnst du denn dann kann das sein das es das gleiche ist^^




naja,grob gesagt in der nähe von Framkfurt am Main......


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Emanuel333 schrieb:


> Na dann werd ich mich Alexirus mal anschließen, und auch mal meinen ersten Beitrag schreiben ;-)
> 
> Also: FÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHÖÖÖÖÖÖRST!



Dann dir auch Hallo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Keryn schrieb:


> naja,grob gesagt in der nähe von Framkfurt am Main......


HG? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw hier suckt grad das wetter... alles bewölkt -.-


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Krischi1987 schrieb:


> in ner halben minute eine neue seite, respekt leute weiter so. bis 13 bzw 15 uhr  is noch ne weile.



naja bald mittag dann ist hier wenig los und um 13 uhr wen die server nicht on kommen gehts dan wieder ab^^


----------



## WAR_FAN (15. Juli 2009)

nochmals grüße von taerar


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

Krischi1987 schrieb:


> in ner halben minute eine neue seite, respekt leute weiter so. bis 13 bzw 15 uhr  is noch ne weile.



wenn man negativ denkt dauerts noch länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Juli 2009)

Na was hört ihr den so für musik ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hör sachen in die richtung 

Papa Roach 
Limp Bizkit 
Linkin Park


----------



## Krischi1987 (15. Juli 2009)

länger is mist, also alle positiv denken


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Oha, 20sek. lang kein neuer Post?

GEÄNDERT!


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

Keryn schrieb:


> naja,grob gesagt in der nähe von Framkfurt am Main......




hmm ok grob gesagt ich wohn in der nähe von trier, und da diese woche eh wieder ein hoch kommt ist in ganz deutschland schönes wetter außer zum wochenende hin, naja was solls


----------



## Emanuel333 (15. Juli 2009)

genau, alle brav positiv denken!


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lol
> 
> screen!!!



Unnnd hier sind sie (hoffe es klappt)

xxx

@Edit unnnnd wieder nicht


----------



## zkral (15. Juli 2009)

*verdutzt in die tasse schaut*

bin rasch nachschub holen...mein blut beginnt schon wieder rot zu werden, dabei ist doch schwarz meine bevorzugte farbe...


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

so ich düsse mal essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bis in 20 min *gg*


----------



## Laurefine (15. Juli 2009)

Die heilige Priesterin Laurefine vom Server Krag´jin lässt euch grüßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WAR_FAN (15. Juli 2009)

restartet mal wow da kommt ne neue news: die wartungsarbeiten aller server werden bis 13.00 verlängert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krischi1987 (15. Juli 2009)

hör auch grad Papa Roach und Linkin park


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

Fee1404 schrieb:


> Na was hört ihr den so für musik ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Linkin park *grööööhl*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lordaeron.Supay (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was heißt offline  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es klingt als wäre es ein anderes wort für weltuntergang! hab frei und dachte ich genieß mein frühstückskaffee beim dailie kochen


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

11:30
leicht bewölkt
Die Frisur hält

3 Wetter Taure  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liberiana (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Unnnd hier sind sie (hoffe es klappt)
> 
> Hiiier




Not Found, Error 404

The page you are looking for no longer exists.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keryn (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> HG?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



HG? Homberg?


----------



## Prättcha (15. Juli 2009)

Fee1404 schrieb:


> Na was hört ihr den so für musik ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Meistens Rock'n'Roll und Heavy Metal

Motörhead  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
AC/DC(Jawohl!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Metallica 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

musik??

was ist das kenne nur das was in wow vorkommt^^


nein schwachsinn, ich höre metallica, linkin park, und halt alles was metal und rock so ist^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Laurefine schrieb:


> Die heilige Priesterin Laurefine vom Server Krag´jin lässt euch grüßen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hoi hoi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Keryn schrieb:


> HG? Homberg?


Bad Homburg


----------



## WAR_FAN (15. Juli 2009)

spielt ihr i-was andres grad? so minigames oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bodog (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Vor allem dein Numb-Piano ist einfach göttlich, hab ich sogar aufm Handy!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann sollte ich mal ein neues aufnehmen mit besserer Qualität xD


----------



## Laurefine (15. Juli 2009)

ich liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tokio Hotel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cynda (15. Juli 2009)

Fee1404 schrieb:


> Na was hört ihr den so für musik ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




höre eher 
Seed
Peter Fox
Fettes Brot
Fanta 4

aber auch 
Rammstein
Der W

Bei Raids allerdings höre ich technobase.fm - ka warum, aber passt irgendwie zur Stimmung ^^
Als ich noch kleiner war, gabs da ne Band namens Silverchair, die war auch klasse


----------



## Krischi1987 (15. Juli 2009)

Na dann mal schöne grüsse an alle Allys von Nefarian.
Den Rest grüß ich ma auch aus ´Respekt das ihr solange wartet^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Juli 2009)

Fee1404 schrieb:


> Na was hört ihr den so für musik ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Linkin Park
Headhunterz
showtek
Davide sonar
technoboy
Also Im Gesamt Gesehn Hardstyle ^^


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> musik??
> 
> was ist das kenne nur das was in wow vorkommt^^
> 
> ...



haupt sache kein hiphop schrott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lassart (15. Juli 2009)

GIEF TEH SUCHT PLX!!!


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

Fee1404 schrieb:


> Na was hört ihr den so für musik ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Bei mir kommt noch Slipknot,Metallica,FreiWild,Atreju dazu,aber die Richtung passt


----------



## Schwarzes Schaf (15. Juli 2009)

Hi zusammen,

ich war schon länger nicht mehr hier, musste bis jetzt immer Mittwochs ganz früh arbeiten^^

Jetzt hab ich Mittags-Schicht und was passiert, genau heute dauert das mal wieder länger. Bis 13 Uhr na toll.

Ab 13 Uhr bin ich wieder unterwegs.

Na dann wünsche ich allen die ab 13 Uhr wieder spielen können viel vergnügen und verprügelt ein paar Mobs für mich mit^^

Gruss

Schwarzes Schaf


----------



## Emanuel333 (15. Juli 2009)

WAR_FAN schrieb:


> spielt ihr i-was andres grad? so minigames oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



klar, aber weiter als bis lvl 8 komm ich irgendwie ned ;-)


----------



## Krischi1987 (15. Juli 2009)

Spiel noch IKARIAM nebenbei


----------



## Cynda (15. Juli 2009)

WAR_FAN schrieb:


> spielt ihr i-was andres grad? so minigames oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




http://www.sfgame.de

oder www.wurzelimperium.de


----------



## Kiffat (15. Juli 2009)

meine musik ist eigentlich das meiste was aktuell ist und vor allem anderen zeug:

NU-Metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



d.h.

Linkin Park
Limp Bizkit
KoRn
Slipknot usw.


----------



## Ti_Zero (15. Juli 2009)

im moment viel breaking benjamin und so ziehmlich alles vom spiel smackdown vs. hab ich vergessen ^^


----------



## Liberiana (15. Juli 2009)

Cynda schrieb:


> höre eher
> *Seed
> Peter Fox
> Fettes Brot
> ...



Ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emanuel333 (15. Juli 2009)

verdammt, vergessen link einzufügen xD

http://www.addictinggames.com/theworldshardestgame.html


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (15. Juli 2009)

WAR_FAN schrieb:


> spielt ihr i-was andres grad? so minigames oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Beste Page ever: http://www.funny-games.biz/main.html 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (15. Juli 2009)

erst mal was zum anziehen raus kramen


----------



## Laurefine (15. Juli 2009)

Fee1404 schrieb:


> Na was hört ihr den so für musik ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Blind Guardian, Amon Amarth, Linkin Park, Metallica, Disturbed


----------



## Krischi1987 (15. Juli 2009)

Oder Prügelaction like Streetfighter 4


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

wer anderen in die möse beißt, ist böse meißt^


ist mir grad so einefallen


----------



## Grimas (15. Juli 2009)

Within Temptation, Godsmack


----------



## zkral (15. Juli 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> erst mal was zum anziehen raus kramen




Epics oder doch eher Styleset?


----------



## Ql1m@X (15. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Linkin Park
> Headhunterz
> showtek
> Davide sonar
> ...


 jap mein ding ^^ , höre aber zusätzlich noch :

böhse onkelz 
Rammstein 
Disturbed
System of a Down


----------



## Kiffat (15. Juli 2009)

ach ja falls ihr was nebenbei spielen wollt empfehle ich euch bei gidf.de nach I wanna be the guy zu suchen und euch die DEMO zu downloaden, weil die vollversion erst später lohnt wenn mans drauf hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prättcha (15. Juli 2009)

Gehe jetzt einkaufen----gleich wieder da, nicht weinen


----------



## Krischi1987 (15. Juli 2009)

oh man muss nachher auch noch epic arbeitsklamotten anlegen. bloß aufpassen das se nicht dreckig werden


----------



## nussy15 (15. Juli 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> Epics oder doch eher Styleset?




ich glaub epics kommen im supermarkt nicht so gt an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich glaub wenn ich da mit armageddon rumlaufe finden die das nicht so toll


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Kiffat schrieb:


> ach ja falls ihr was nebenbei spielen wollt empfehle ich euch bei gidf.de nach I wanna be the guy zu suchen und euch die DEMO zu downloaden, weil die vollversion erst später lohnt wenn mans drauf hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das spiel ist so krank^^


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

Hehe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vrsZQbjqUg...&playnext=1

Hier bekommen Krieger,Dudu´s und Magier ihr fett weg


----------



## Cynda (15. Juli 2009)

Und meine wenigkeit muss jetzt dann für die hungrige Meute kochen gehen...
Bei den heißen Temperaturen gibts aber eh nur Spagetti mit Pesto und Salat *haha*


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Ql1m@X schrieb:


> jap mein ding ^^ , höre aber zusätzlich noch :
> 
> böhse onkelz
> Rammstein
> ...



Rammstein, Linkin Park und Tote Hosen... ab und zu Gröhnemeier (wenn mir was weggewürfelt wurde im raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

stimmt numb piano von bodog ist göttlich *-*


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (15. Juli 2009)

http://www.technobase.fm/
http://www.coretime.fm/
http://www.trancebase.fm/
http://www.hardbase.fm/
http://www.housetime.fm/


----------



## Fruchtzwergi (15. Juli 2009)

tja da hat mich schneesturm aber verarscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gestern stand noch das  die wartungsarbeiten am meinem server nur bis 11 dauern, und bin deßhalb um 11 aufgestanden... aber jetzt dauer sie doch bis 13 uhr... doll.... Xd


----------



## Liberiana (15. Juli 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> ich glaub epics kommen im supermarkt nicht so gt an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oder Verräter der Menschheit vom Namen her *g*


----------



## Feltor (15. Juli 2009)

Nich ma Patch 3.1 hat so lang zum aufspielen gedauert wie heute die Wartungsarbeiten... Blizzard macht irgendwas falsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Juli 2009)

Ql1m@X schrieb:


> jap mein ding ^^ , höre aber zusätzlich noch :
> 
> böhse onkelz
> Rammstein
> ...




Naja Leider Gibts in berlin keine Hardstyle partys als ich kenn keine =( Höstens house Musik ....


----------



## Cynda (15. Juli 2009)

Fr33L!nEr schrieb:


> http://www.technobase.fm/
> http://www.coretime.fm/
> http://www.trancebase.fm/
> http://www.hardbase.fm/
> http://www.housetime.fm/




ha- da hört noch wer technobase.fm
WE ARE ONE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Naja Leider Gibts in berlin keine Hardstyle partys als ich kenn keine =( Höstens house Musik ....


fahr halt zur qlimax... lohnt sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (15. Juli 2009)

Muss zocken..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

=D


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Juli 2009)

Feltor schrieb:


> Nich ma Patch 3.1 hat so lang zum aufspielen gedauert wie heute die Wartungsarbeiten... Blizzard macht irgendwas falsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



blizzard is nur zum dum zum arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tequillas (15. Juli 2009)

Feltor schrieb:


> Nich ma Patch 3.1 hat so lang zum aufspielen gedauert wie heute die Wartungsarbeiten... Blizzard macht irgendwas falsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wird seinen grund haben


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (15. Juli 2009)

Fee1404 schrieb:


> Na was hört ihr den so für musik ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich höre:

Metal (alle Arten):
Sonic Syndicate
Pain
Rammstein
AleStorm
Ensiferum
Equilibrium
Deathstars
Nastrandir
System of a Down
Skindred
Hatred
Sepultura
Linkin Park
Limp Bizkit

Industrial:
Aesthetic Perfection
Agonoize

Techno (alle Arten):
Showtek
DJ SHARPNEL (ja, das wird mit Capslock geschrieben :<)
Nightcore
Dj Melodie
Benni Benassi
Project Zero
Bangbros
Zany
Manian

uvm. (kb alles aufzuzählen :O)


----------



## nussy15 (15. Juli 2009)

Liberiana schrieb:


> Oder Verräter der Menschheit vom Namen her *g*




wo du recht hast du recht ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Juli 2009)

Fr33L!nEr schrieb:


> http://www.technobase.fm/
> http://www.coretime.fm/
> http://www.trancebase.fm/
> *http://www.hardbase.fm/*
> http://www.housetime.fm/


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Ich hab ne Idee

Wir bitten Chromagus, da wir ihm schon so oft in HdZ geholfen haben alles zu richten, die Zeit zu beschleunigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann sind die Server on und ich hab bald Feierabend ^^


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

So letzter Versuch ein Bild reinzustellen (reppkosten sind langsam zu hoch).

Das meinte ich mit Krücken xD


----------



## Ql1m@X (15. Juli 2009)

Cynda schrieb:


> ha- da hört noch wer technobase.fm
> WE ARE ONE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





huhu ich höre auch ^^ 


WE ARE ONE


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

so ich bin  jezte erste mal weg 
kochen und so 
also euch noch viel spaß beim suchten ich hoffe wenn ich wieder komme sind die server da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cucu und grüße ans konsortium 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rheagar (15. Juli 2009)

Kiffat schrieb:


> ach ja falls ihr was nebenbei spielen wollt empfehle ich euch bei gidf.de nach I wanna be the guy zu suchen und euch die DEMO zu downloaden, weil die vollversion erst später lohnt wenn mans drauf hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hmm, werd eher nen 16bit Konsolen Emulator rauskramen ^^


----------



## zkral (15. Juli 2009)

Fee1404 schrieb:


> blizzard is nur zum dum zum arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wuahhaaaa - ich liebe diese ungewollte ironie


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Juli 2009)

Hardbase.fm Listner Hier!!!


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Ql1m@X schrieb:


> huhu ich höre auch ^^
> 
> 
> WE ARE ONE



WE ARE ONE


----------



## Laurefine (15. Juli 2009)

leute ich hau ab, ich geh jetzt wc3 oder sim city 4 zoggn


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

cpt. schrieb:


> Böse Möse hat zwei Lappen
> um den geilen Schwanz zu schnappen
> doch der Schwanz der Bösewicht
> wichst der Möse ins Gesicht


extra dafür n neuen acc erstellt? wow


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Juli 2009)

Guze schrieb:


> Ich höre:
> 
> Metal (alle Arten):
> Sonic Syndicate
> ...



das ist aber viel auf einmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emanuel333 (15. Juli 2009)

wouhuuuuhuuuu, HARDSTYLE ftw ;-)

Blutonium Boy, Headhunterz, Shoowtek usw. 4 live! xD


----------



## Kasching (15. Juli 2009)

Technobase.fm ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn hier bis 15uhr noch soviel los ist, dann kriegen wir die 2500 voll xD. Hoffe die Wartungsarbeiten bringen was ( vorallem weil ich gestern 20min vorm Banknpc stand und der immer nur sagte " Würdet ihr mir euer Gold und eure Gegenstände anvertrauen ? " )


----------



## Krischi1987 (15. Juli 2009)

lifelines Papa roach


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Juli 2009)

Emanuel333 schrieb:


> wouhuuuuhuuuu, HARDSTYLE ftw ;-)
> 
> Blutonium Boy, Headhunterz, Shoowtek usw. 4 live! xD



Nächstes jahr Aufjedenfall *Defqon One* dabei Bin ^^


----------



## Soramac (15. Juli 2009)

Das kann nicht wahrsein, da geht man früh ins Bett, schläft schön lange und dann die Server down.. aber was will man erwarten.

Das höre ich so:


30 Second to Mars
36 crazyfists
A Static Lullaby
Adema
Alexionsfire
All that Remains
Atreyu
Breaking Benjamin
Bullet for My Valentin
Caliban
Celldweller
Chevelle
Crossfade
Demon Hunter
Destroy the Runner
Disturbed
Dope
Dry Kill Logic
Earshot
Egypt Central
Evergreen Terrace
Fuel
Heaven Shall Burn
Ill Nino
In Flames
It Dies Today
Korn
Lady Gaga
Linkin Park
Machinemade God
Mnemic
Mudvayne
Nickelback
P.O.D
Pain
Panic at the Disco
Placebo
Powerman 5000
Red
Rise Against
Saosin
Skillet
Slipknot
Soilwork
Sonic Syndicate
Static-X
Stone Sour
Still Remains
Sum 41
System of a Down
The Used
Three Days Grace
Trivium
Unloco
Wumpscut


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

geil


----------



## Hasse (15. Juli 2009)

Ql1m@X schrieb:


> huhu ich höre auch ^^
> 
> 
> WE ARE ONE




YES WE CAN

ich auch^^

WE ARE ONE


----------



## cpt. hero (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> extra dafür n neuen acc erstellt? wow



nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber is doch ein schicker first post ^^


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (15. Juli 2009)

Fee1404 schrieb:


> das ist aber viel auf einmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiß^^

KOmm mit dem hören garnicht hinterher.. das is für mind. 6Wochen Musik :/


----------



## Schorki (15. Juli 2009)

schreibt schneller mein F5 butten geht langsam nimmer


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Juli 2009)

Krischi1987 schrieb:


> lifelines Papa roach



das ist langweilig ^^ die besten lieder meinung von dennen 

Last Resort 
Scars
I almost told you that i loved you 
Hollywood Whore 
Forever 

und das neue album find ich i-wie leicht langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cynda (15. Juli 2009)

auch meine wenigkeit muss jetzt kochen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sonst bekommt meine hungrige meute nix!
Viel spaß noch.....


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Schorki schrieb:


> schreibt schneller mein F5 butten geht langsam nimmer


tipp langsamer f5, meine wörter gehen langsam nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasching (15. Juli 2009)

War jemand beim letzten Qlimax  ?? Ging ja ganz schön ab ^^ Hab die DVD hier liegen. 
@Cynda: viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Pizza bestellen ftw.


----------



## Krischi1987 (15. Juli 2009)

Eigentlich is alle genial von PApa Roach


----------



## Schorki (15. Juli 2009)

Cynda schrieb:


> auch meine wenigkeit muss jetzt kochen gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




dir och beim kochen und schön uff essen soll ja nee regnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

Cynda schrieb:


> ha- da hört noch wer technobase.fm
> WE ARE ONE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jau höre auch TB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Kasching schrieb:


> War jemand beim letzten Qlimax  ?? Ging ja ganz schön ab ^^ Hab die DVD hier liegen.


hab die auch noch iwo liegen... ich geh da aber wsl erst nächstes jahr hin, dieses jahr keine zeit^^


----------



## Mjuu (15. Juli 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> jau höre auch TB
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



TB ftw x>


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

*Auf die Uhr schau*

So genug von diesem ganzen Kaffeekram *Leberkassemmeln und Bier verteilt* Mahlzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Endlich Mittagspause ^^


----------



## Cynda (15. Juli 2009)

Schorki schrieb:


> dir och beim kochen und schön uff essen soll ja nee regnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




brauch doch ne'  Bikini- Figur- also nix mit essen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nomin (15. Juli 2009)

also ich kann heute, seit 11 uhr nicht einloggen


----------



## Arturio34 (15. Juli 2009)

Aber warum sind alle Server down?


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

ahh f5 button kaputt, verdammt


----------



## sunsky (15. Juli 2009)

mein server nicht betroffen und um 13 uhr wieder on, hinfort mit dir rl..stress mich erst garnicht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Anti-Stresswachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Juli 2009)

Kasching schrieb:


> War jemand beim letzten Qlimax  ?? Ging ja ganz schön ab ^^ Hab die DVD hier liegen.



Qlimax Ne leider Nich diese jahr konnt ich noch nicht zur defqon one aber ich hab es live gehöhrt Q-Dance Radio FTW  ... naja okay Gibt ja nochma ne defqon one In australien ^^


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

So bin auchma MIttag machen, wenn ich wiederkomme sind die Server sicher wieder oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg
XX-Elf


----------



## Cynda (15. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> ahh f5 button kaputt, verdammt



ha- das ist bitter!



Tante Edith:
Mahlzeit @ all und schöne Mittagspause!


----------



## Ql1m@X (15. Juli 2009)

da geh ich nächstes jahr hin ^^ 
dieses jahr ist es ja schon ausverkauft -.-


----------



## Rincewinda (15. Juli 2009)

Vorraussichtlich bis 13 Uhr sind die Server down


----------



## Soramac (15. Juli 2009)

Hmm, hier wird mir so viel geschrieben, kann garnet alles lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cpt. hero (15. Juli 2009)

Arturio34 schrieb:


> Aber warum sind alle Server down?



wartungsarbeiten? ^^


----------



## Edge29 (15. Juli 2009)

die solleten um 11 wieder on sein.... wasn das hier für ne wirtschaft? ^^


----------



## Serban (15. Juli 2009)

Jo Tb ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber irgendwie läufft atm nur scheiße^^


----------



## Schorki (15. Juli 2009)

Cynda schrieb:


> brauch doch ne' Bikini- Figur- also nix mit essen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nee , nen bissl muss Mann ja jhaben zum anpacken *fg*


----------



## Sonsbecker (15. Juli 2009)

und was erwartet ihr denn? daß die technik bei blizz schon eine stunde merkt, daß sie es nicht schaffen werden?

daß die eigentlich 2-wöchigen arbeiten auch in diesem rythmus erledigt werden? da warte ich lieber auf duke nukem, der ist wenigstens fertig wenn er fertig ist.

nebenbei erwähnt, ich wüßte gerne einmal den betrag an energiekosten, der durch die 14 stündige trennung der realms eingespart wird - vielleicht liegt hier der hund begraben - 4 woche a 8 stunden serverdown im durchschnitt = 32 stunden keine kosten für die energieversorgung (fiktive annahmen)

in diesem sinne - ich wende mich wieder meiner kaffeetasse zu

(______________________)²


----------



## zkral (15. Juli 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das höre ich so:




weiter so...da füllen sich die seiten gleich doppelt so schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

musiktechnisch:
wer vor meiner CD-Sammlung steht wird vermutlich glauben, ich sei Schizophren
Die Ärzte, Die Toten Hosen, Amy MacDonald, Nelly Furtado, Foreigner, Metallica, System of a Down, Reinhard Mey, Pink, Roxette, Khaled, Soundgarden, Beatles, U2, Linkin Park, Wir sind Helden, Aerosmith, ... so geht das endlos weiter. Hauptsache Musik mit Emotionen und möglichst viel handgemacht dabei


----------



## Megamage (15. Juli 2009)

Hatte B1ubb den Thread nicht mal erröffnet?


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (15. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PkFGEmAPcA...re=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxW7XuzUkLo...re=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9SMLcWoYFE...re=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_Zlw2W_wXc...re=channel_page

In der geposteten Reihenfolge von oben anch Unten anhören.. einfach der Hammer xD

Kurzbeschreibung: Mein Kumpel und Ich (Ja, Ich!) sind bisschen PvP machen, und er tickt voll aus weil er von Paladinen geknechtet wird :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> weiter so...da füllen sich die seiten gleich doppelt so schnell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja, hat man halt mehr zum scrollen, die anzahl an posts pro seite bleibt ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

so ich bin auch mal weg mittag machen, komme villeicht nachher wieder, also euch noh einen schönen mittag und guckt das der thread voll wird^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Juli 2009)

Megamage schrieb:


> Hatte B1ubb den Thread nicht mal erröffnet?



Wo isn der eigentlich ich hab den lange nich mehr gesehn^^


----------



## Serban (15. Juli 2009)

Guze schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PkFGEmAPcA...re=channel_page
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxW7XuzUkLo...re=channel_page
> 
> ...



Das Interface find ich toll^^ Aber wieso haste die karte nich unten in der Mitte wo sie auch hinpasst oO


----------



## Bodog (15. Juli 2009)

Fee1404 schrieb:


> Na was hört ihr den so für musik ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Amber Pacific
Breaking Benjamin
Bullet for My Valentin
Bloodhound Gang
Element Eighty
Guano Apes
Hans Zimmer
Heaven Shall Burn
Hoobstank
In Flames
Korn
Limp Bizkit
Linkin Park
Millencolin
Nickelback
Papa Roach
Powerman 5000
Puddle of Mud
Rammstein
Sherwood
Slipknot
Sportfreunde Stiller
Sum 41
System of a Down
The All-American Rejects
The Offspring
------------
Hab ich was vergessen xD


----------



## Dragonchen (15. Juli 2009)

Guze schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PkFGEmAPcA...re=channel_page
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxW7XuzUkLo...re=channel_page
> 
> ...




rofl aber sonst ist alles ok??? und ihm gehts wieder gut hoffe ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bodog (15. Juli 2009)

Serban schrieb:


> Das Interface find ich toll^^ Aber wieso haste die karte nich unten in der Mitte wo sie auch hinpasst oO



Weil er mit Carbonite spielt, da ersetzt es die Minimap.


----------



## Liberiana (15. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wo isn der eigentlich ich hab den lange nich mehr gesehn^^



Gestern hat er noch im Forum geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

wegen so spiele, mache noch nebenbei so bischen mit dem hier, traue mich halt net s&f bei der Arbeit zu spielen^^

http://www.tuningracers.de/?wid=38654


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (15. Juli 2009)

Hääää wie mein Server ist immer noch nicht erreichbar?

Hallo? Gehts noch?

Jetzt muss ich mich mit den verstrahlten Leuten hier auch noch abgeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Erstellt doch wenigstens einer von euch ein sinnloses neues Thema wie zum
Beispiel:  

- ist WoW tot
oder
- mein Account wurde gehackt
oder 
- meine Omi ist die Treppe herunter gefallen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Juli 2009)

Liberiana schrieb:


> Gestern hat er noch im Forum geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ah okay vllt solte ich auch augen aufmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> [...]


wasn name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Megamage schrieb:


> Hatte B1ubb den Thread nicht mal erröffnet?




nein hat er nicht kannst ja selber schauen wer den eröffnet hat


----------



## zkral (15. Juli 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Erstellt doch wenigstens einer von euch ein sinnloses neues Thema wie zum
> Beispiel:
> 
> - ist WoW tot
> ...



made my day  *muss leiser lachen lernen, die kollegen gucken schon wieder so komisch*


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (15. Juli 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> rofl aber sonst ist alles ok??? und ihm gehts wieder gut hoffe ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Solange ich nicht mit ihm im TS bin, und wir nicht im PvP sind, geht es ihm Blendend^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nein hat er nicht kannst ja selber schauen wer den eröffnet hat





b1ubb schrieb:


> hab selber schonmal einen Mittwochtrhead erstellt ...
> 
> rauskommen ist ... nächste woche ruhe
> die darauffolgende Woche ... wieder das selbe spiel
> ...


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (15. Juli 2009)

Cynda schrieb:


> ha- da hört noch wer technobase.fm
> WE ARE ONE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Klar, ist jawohl des dickste zum zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emanuel333 (15. Juli 2009)

oha @ Bodog, hab mir gerade dein Numb auf Klavier auf Youtube angeschaut: RESPEKT, das is ja mal hammer


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

@ brille gings es nicht darum wer diesen Thread eröffnet hat?^^


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Juli 2009)

What The Fucking FUCK FUCK !!! xD ich kann nimer


----------



## Mjuu (15. Juli 2009)

Guze schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PkFGEmAPcA...re=channel_page
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxW7XuzUkLo...re=channel_page
> 
> ...



das schon echt übertrieben und nicht witzig -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> @ brille gings es nicht darum wer diesen Thread eröffnet hat?^^


ja, ich wollte nur zeigen, dass er sich wohl geirrt hat, und b1ubb nicht diesen, sondern überhaupt einen eröffnet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Juli 2009)

Leute ihr lasst nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Juli 2009)

blub !!!


----------



## Emanuel333 (15. Juli 2009)

wieviele seiten sind heute eig. schon dazugekommen in diesem thread? müssen ja einige gewesen sein.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja, ich wollte nur zeigen, dass er sich wohl geirrt hat, und b1ubb nicht diesen, sondern überhaupt einen eröffnet hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aso oki dann deine zitate falsch verstanden


----------



## zkral (15. Juli 2009)

ich sehe was was du nicht siehst...meinen monitor


----------



## Whoopy (15. Juli 2009)

Woah Guten morgen zusammen.
Ähm ich glaube ich hab ein bisschen zulange geschlafen.. wer stimmt mir zu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Emanuel333 schrieb:


> wieviele seiten sind heute eig. schon dazugekommen in diesem thread? müssen ja einige gewesen sein.



ca 40-45


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Juli 2009)

Emanuel333 schrieb:


> wieviele seiten sind heute eig. schon dazugekommen in diesem thread? müssen ja einige gewesen sein.



auf welchen server spielst du ?!?!?!


----------



## Ql1m@X (15. Juli 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> das schon echt übertrieben und nicht witzig -.-



gebe dir recht , ich glaub der soll das pvp spielen lassen xD 
anscheinend stirbt er das ganze bg durch xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Emanuel333 schrieb:


> müssen ja *einige* gewesen sein.


verdammt, das erinnert mich an das "oinigös" von dem hier
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9tmoYDTlNE


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> ich sehe was was du nicht siehst...meinen monitor




stimmt gar net

ich sehe meinen monitor auch


----------



## Emanuel333 (15. Juli 2009)

Fee1404 schrieb:


> auf welchen server spielst du ?!?!?!


 auf Blutkessel


----------



## musamara (15. Juli 2009)

hmmm,..... hört ihr den eigentlich auch richtige Musik oder nur diese "Schülerbands"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liberiana (15. Juli 2009)

Auch mal weg, Schnitzel panieren undso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (15. Juli 2009)

Ql1m@X schrieb:


> gebe dir recht , ich glaub der soll das pvp spielen lassen xD
> anscheinend stirbt er das ganze bg durch xD



Sein Problem sind: Paladine
 :<


----------



## zkral (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> stimmt gar net
> 
> ich sehe meinen monitor auch




schlimm wirds, wenn mein scheff "stimmt net" sagt...obwohl, der würd sich nur beschweren, warum er noch net hier verewigt ist...


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

musamara schrieb:


> hmmm,..... hört ihr den eigentlich auch richtige Musik oder nur diese "Schülerbands"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




slipknot ôô mhm


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Juli 2009)

Guze schrieb:


> Sein Problem sind: Paladine
> :<



dan mussa ne therapie gegen palas machen der is i-wie heftig der ausraster ^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> schlimm wirds, wenn mein scheff "stimmt net" sagt...obwohl, der würd sich nur beschweren, warum er noch net hier verewigt ist...



lol^^


----------



## Krischi1987 (15. Juli 2009)

is das langweilig wenn die server off sind, da hat man schon ma so früh zeit und dann sind die drecks server off, son mist


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (15. Juli 2009)

Fee1404 schrieb:


> dan mussa ne therapie gegen palas machen der is i-wie heftig der ausraster ^^



Das sind mehr als nur ein Ausraster xD


----------



## Bankrott (15. Juli 2009)

Bis um 15. uhr Serverdown ...
Wer kommtm mit einen Saufen ?


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

Fee1404 schrieb:


> dan mussa ne therapie gegen palas machen der is i-wie heftig der ausraster ^^




mhm mein alter raid leiter hasste auch palas seid dem ich ihn das schwert von kel weggewürfelt hab :< ..... hrhr nun sagt er ständig : N PALA .. <,<


----------



## Ragnar24X (15. Juli 2009)

Morgen ,auch noch server bis 13 uhr down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Will weiter spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ob der treahd noch die 3000 erreicht an seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei 2000 sind wir schon angekommen xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kzell (15. Juli 2009)

Ich kann mich irgendwie nicht einloggen... was da los?


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Bankrott schrieb:


> Bis um 15. uhr Serverdown ...
> Wer kommtm mit einen Saufen ?


schon um 12? das hier ist nicht wacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

Kzell schrieb:


> Ich kann mich irgendwie nicht einloggen... was da los?


lesen wäre ein vorteil xDDD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edge29 (15. Juli 2009)

ich komm mit saufen!


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Juli 2009)

Emanuel333 schrieb:


> auf Blutkessel



alles kloar


----------



## Bankrott (15. Juli 2009)

Ja und ^^ früh übt sich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathfight (15. Juli 2009)

Fee1404 schrieb:


> Na was hört ihr den so für musik ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Zu viel um jetzt alles aufzuzählen. Mal nur das aktuellste aufm Ipod

The Agoinst
All that Remains
Arch Enemy
Children of Bodom
Damien
Disturbed
Eluveitie
Equilibrium
Excrementory Grindfuckers
Haggard
Ill Nino
In Extremo 
JBO
Nickelback
Sonic Syndicate
Skillet
Tenacious D
Unearth
Wintersun
Böhse Onkelz
________________

Ach und Mahlzeit zusammen!


----------



## Manitu2007 (15. Juli 2009)

gz zur 2k ^^

und wer darf alles nicht spielen?

machen wir doch nen spiel...

ich packe meinen koffer..
ach ne gibts ja schon, ok dann stell ich mal ne Kanne Kaffee in die runde und n Teller Belegter Brötchen und Gekochte Eier, auch ja und Guten Morgen euch allen


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> ach ne gibts ja schon, ok dann stell ich mal ne Kanne Kaffee in die runde und n Teller Belegter Brötchen und Gekochte Eier, auch ja und Guten Morgen euch allen


mh noch nicht gefrühstückt... dankö


----------



## Kzell (15. Juli 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> ach ne gibts ja schon, ok dann stell ich mal ne Kanne Kaffee in die runde und n Teller Belegter Brötchen und Gekochte Eier, auch ja und Guten Morgen euch allen



so sind se die Magier^^


----------



## Teradas (15. Juli 2009)

Bankrott schrieb:


> Bis um 15. uhr Serverdown ...
> Wer kommtm mit einen Saufen ?


Nur viele,nicht alle Server sind bis 15 Uhr down.

achja,Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> mh noch nicht gefrühstückt... dankö


hab ne pizza in der röhre , willst du was abhaben <3?


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Juli 2009)

Ihr hört alle so viel musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Juli 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> hab ne pizza in der röhre , willst du was abhaben <3?



Hunger =3


----------



## Bankrott (15. Juli 2009)

Rammstein
Dritte Wahl
Skatoons
Destination Anywhere
Skillet
Soil
Breaking Benjamin
ASP
Samsas Traum
Betontod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Stone Sour
Ill Nino
Korn


usw ^^

Achja und natürlich Otto Waalkes~~Grund zum feiern^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lenay (15. Juli 2009)

laaangweilig...^^ noch 58 minuten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zkral (15. Juli 2009)

mittwochs ist immer so öde im büro...da haben wir keine öffnungszeiten. und in den ferien sind nun die hälfte der leute ausgeflogen, und der rest macht sich auch nen faulen lenz. schlimm schlimm...


----------



## Teradas (15. Juli 2009)

Lenay schrieb:


> laaangweilig...^^ noch 58 minuten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Für manche Server noch 2 Stunden 57 Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> mittwochs ist immer so öde im büro...da haben wir keine öffnungszeiten. und in den ferien sind nun die hälfte der leute ausgeflogen, und der rest macht sich auch nen faulen lenz. schlimm schlimm...



keks ._. .....


----------



## Lonzi78 (15. Juli 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> hab ne pizza in der röhre , willst du was abhaben <3?




das will ich sehen ;-)


----------



## Percard (15. Juli 2009)

ich sag nur eins !!111

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEWgs6YQR9A




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lonzi78 (15. Juli 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> hab ne pizza in der röhre , willst du was abhaben <3?




das will ich sehen ;-)


----------



## Deanne (15. Juli 2009)

Da hat man nach den ganzen Klausuren endlich einen verdienten freien Tag und dann sitzt man vor dem Rechner und langweilt sich. 
So ein Mist, dass ich gestern scho aufgeräumt habe und alle meine Freunde in der Uni hocken.


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

Lonzi78 schrieb:


> das will ich sehen ;-)




na ^^  pizza in ofen macht schon sinn oder meinst nich? röhre= ofen oo``


----------



## Teradas (15. Juli 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> keks ._. .....


*Keks zuwerf*


----------



## Emanuel333 (15. Juli 2009)

hmm, hab irgendwie gerade hunger bekommen, bin mal paar minuten /afk frühstück machen ;-) 

Bis dann.


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> *Keks zuwerf*




yeah danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lonzi78 (15. Juli 2009)

ahh...

röhre = ofen ;-)

hatte an was anderes gedacht :-D


----------



## Whoopy (15. Juli 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Für manche Server noch 2 Stunden 57 Minuten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also die spieler auf den Servern tuhn mir leid.


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Juli 2009)

*[URL="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2F%26amp%3Bquot%3Bhttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.buffed.de%2Fforum%2Findex.php%3Fshowuser%3D255207%26amp%3Bquot%3B"]Guze no Tomogara

auf welchen server spielt ihr? oO
*[/URL]


----------



## Heydu (15. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Woher? Ich bin eine der wenigen die Alchemisten kenne die mir das brauen mit Procc xD
> Ich hab davon mal 60 in ner Arena mitgenommen und dafür nen 24 Stunden Bann kassiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wieso bann?
das ist doch nichts schlimmes O.o


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (15. Juli 2009)

Percard schrieb:


> ich sag nur eins !!111
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEWgs6YQR9A
> 
> ...



Das is endgeil und uralt :<


----------



## Kzell (15. Juli 2009)

Two and a half Man läuft gleich.. wenigstens etwas wenn man schon nicht zocken kann -.-"


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> hab ne pizza in der röhre , willst du was abhaben <3?


yay \o/
willst du dafür n bisserl eistee?
gut gelagert xD



Kzell schrieb:


> Two and a half Man läuft gleich.. wenigstens etwas wenn man schon nicht zocken kann -.-"



aber nur die folgen von gestern nachmittag :\


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Juli 2009)

Whoopy schrieb:


> Also die spieler auf den Servern tuhn mir leid.



danke um um punkt 15 uhr muss ich auch noch weg -.- SUPER >_>


----------



## Teradas (15. Juli 2009)

Whoopy schrieb:


> Also die spieler auf den Servern tuhn mir leid.


Achwas,dann können sie was anderes machen,mein Server ist nicht dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (15. Juli 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> yeah danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bitte! Ich will auch einen!^^


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

So ma kurz reinschauen, dauerd noch bis mein salat kommt, der Bringservice ist weider zu spät  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathfight (15. Juli 2009)

Spielt Bejeweled...Is total entspannend.


----------



## Kzell (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> aber nur die folgen von gestern nachmittag :\



Gestern konnte ich es nicht schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Kzell schrieb:


> Gestern konnte ich es nicht schauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


achso na dann^^


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (15. Juli 2009)

Fee1404 schrieb:


> *<a href="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2F%26amp%3Bquot%3Bhttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.buffed.de%2Fforum%2Findex.php%3Fshowuser%3D255207%26amp%3Bquot%3B" target="_blank">Guze no Tomogara
> 
> auf welchen server spielt ihr? oO
> *</a>



War damit gemeint, auf welchem Server ich spiel?

Auf Kargath Allianz, und auf Kil'jaeden grad Hordler angefangen :<


----------



## Teradas (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> So ma kurz reinschauen, dauerd noch bis mein salat kommt, der Bringservice ist weider zu spät
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab' mir auch grade was bestellt...^^
Auch Salat!!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Hab' mir auch grade was bestellt...^^
> Auch Salat!!!!


omg telepathie im buffed forum oÔ


----------



## Gunnarson (15. Juli 2009)

Was wird denn diesmal wieder kaputt gewartet?
Eine Verbesserung wird es eh nicht geben.


----------



## Kasching (15. Juli 2009)

14h Wartungsarbeit ... Das ist mehr als viele Leute in 4 Tagen spielen... Da kann man doch mal ne Woche gratis Gametime springen lassen :O 

Achja : Weiß jemand wie teuer die Vollversion von Peggle World of Warcraft ist ? Man kann ja nur 2 Figuren freispielen mit der Testversion, dabei gibt es 10 oder sogar mehr. Habe nur Peggle Deluxe ( Vollversion (Deutschland spielt )) hier zuhause. Suche es grade raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Juli 2009)

Guze schrieb:


> War damit gemeint, auf welchem Server ich spiel?
> 
> Auf Kargath Allianz, und auf Kil'jaeden grad Hordler angefangen :<



ja wars hab dein namen nur kopiert unso xD weil wo er meinte "ich werd eingeladen von...." und den namen den er gesagt hört sich stark nach den namen an den ich mit mein schurken vorher hatte xD aber das geht ja dan nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zkral (15. Juli 2009)

Huch, tatsächlich ein Anruf und ich war für ganze 4 Minuten unaufmerksam...

Jou, Keks nehm ich immer gern, vor allem zum Tunken innen Kaffee...achja, mein Stichwort...*rasch zur Maschine schlurft*  hihi, rasch schlurfen...bin da meister drin


----------



## Maskenball (15. Juli 2009)

Deathfight schrieb:


> Spielt Bejeweled...Is total entspannend.




Spiele Diablo 2 und hab Nachtwachen frei..


----------



## Nirvana  ! (15. Juli 2009)

gebt doch einfach zu das es pizza salami war :-(


----------



## Teradas (15. Juli 2009)

Gunnarson schrieb:


> Was wird denn diesmal wieder kaputt gewartet?
> Eine Verbesserung wird es eh nicht geben.


Kaputt gewartet? oO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aronja (15. Juli 2009)

da steht doch etwas von 11uhr nun ist schon 12uhr und immer noch down die Server tztztz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiffat (15. Juli 2009)

wenn diese beschissenen instanz server danach schlechter als besser laufen gibts aufs maul meine fresse -.-

das macht einen so aggresiv wenn man diese beknackten instanzen nicht betreten kann nur weil ein 10 Jähriger mit seinen Multiboxing shamanen in der instanz steht
und sich einen abbricht den boss umzuklatschen ò.Ó


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (15. Juli 2009)

oh man, die server sind ja immer noch down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (15. Juli 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> Jou, Keks nehm ich immer gern, vor allem zum Tunken innen Kaffee


*Keks zuwerf*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pustefix (15. Juli 2009)

Aronja schrieb:


> da steht doch etwas von 11uhr nun ist schon 12uhr und immer noch down die Server tztztz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



13 Uhr steht da :-)


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> omg telepathie im buffed forum oÔ



Frauen können sowas  :3


----------



## Manitu2007 (15. Juli 2009)

hab mir gestern Street Fighter IV Für PC ausgeliehen, mal sehn wies is gerade am installn ^^

*Teller Brötchen Nachleg und Kaffe wieder auffüll*


----------



## zkral (15. Juli 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> *Keks zuwerf*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




fang - tunk - schlotzzz    danke


ich glaub, ich bin dann mal weg. grad wurden serverarbeiten für heute nachmittag beim firmenserver angekündigt. grrr...sind wohl blizz-mitarbeiter. mittwoch ist doof. so oder so. noch ne halbst stunde rumdrücken...


----------



## Teradas (15. Juli 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> hab mir gestern Street Fighter IV Für PC ausgeliehen, mal sehn wies is gerade am installn ^^
> 
> *Teller Brötchen Nachleg und Kaffe wieder auffüll*


Was ist das ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und Guten Appetit!


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> So ma kurz reinschauen, dauerd noch bis mein salat kommt, der Bringservice ist weider zu spät
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also dein Ava ist klein^^


----------



## Gunnarson (15. Juli 2009)

Man schaue sich mal den Begriff Wartungsarbeiten an.
Was fällt einem da auf? 
Das bedeutende Wortteil Wart. 
Nu geht es offenbar nicht darum irgendwas zu pflegen oder überarbeiten, nein es geht wohl eher darum die User damit zu nerven, dass sie *wart*en müssen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Frauen können sowas  :3


deine gilde erinnert mich grad ans gbo zitat


> <Edward> oh mein gott
> <Edward> ich bin anders o.O
> <Edward> ich bekomm keinen normalen spam wie penis-vergrößerung
> <Edward> meine spams heißen "Der Bananenkönig ist zurück!"
> <Edward> O.o


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Bodog schrieb:


> Dann sollte ich mal ein neues aufnehmen mit besserer Qualität xD



Mach das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nimmst du auch Liedwünsche an? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: Back vom Arbeitsamt..da es nur 20 Minuten gedauert hat, kann man sich ja denken das ich nicht erfolgreich war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zkral (15. Juli 2009)

Gunnarson schrieb:


> Man schaue sich mal den Begriff Wartungsarbeiten an.
> Was fällt einem da auf?
> Das bedeutende Wortteil Wart.
> Nu geht es offenbar nicht darum irgendwas zu pflegen oder überarbeiten, nein es geht wohl eher darum die User damit zu nerven, dass sie *wart*en müssen.




lol




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bartholomew (15. Juli 2009)

wie die server immer noch down sin.. schlimm..


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Mach das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wb


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



..aber fein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampirgott (15. Juli 2009)

Auch mit der Gefahr, das dies hier schon 20 000 Mal (geschätzter Wert ^^) gefragt wurde.

Kann es sein, dass noch *alle* Server offline sind?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: ich seh grad drei antworten über mir: ja es sind noch alle Server down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


         ich schreib einfach zu langsam ....


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wb



thxchen!


----------



## Teradas (15. Juli 2009)

Bartholomew schrieb:


> wie die server immer noch down sin.. schlimm..


13 Uhr steht da doch oO
Und manche bis 15 Uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (15. Juli 2009)

http://buffed.de/board/f220/koordinaten-v...orte-29573.html
schaut mal was haltet ihr davon

und

meint ihr das klappt wirklich so die befehle eingeben und schwupps ist man da???


----------



## Merlinhh (15. Juli 2009)

Gunnarson schrieb:


> Was wird denn diesmal wieder kaputt gewartet?
> Eine Verbesserung wird es eh nicht geben.



Also die implementieren neue DC`s , Servercrashes und was sonst noch so bei einer Wartung gemacht wird. Als Netzwerkadmin mache ich das auch immer, wir warten unsere Server auch immer kaputt, damit die Kunden weniger zu lachen haben. Wer sie nicht hat rauslesen können *Ironiealarm*



Kasching schrieb:


> 14h Wartungsarbeit ... Das ist mehr als viele Leute in 4 Tagen spielen... Da kann man doch mal ne Woche gratis Gametime springen lassen :O



Finde ruhig 1 Jahr umsonst spielen sollte drin sein, machen die ja nur , damit die Server einfach mal down sind und die Leute sich in buffed austoben können , also Blizz her mit dem Jahr, aber zack zack


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> deine gilde erinnert mich grad ans gbo zitat



eeehhh^^ gib ma Telabim Bananenritter bei Wikipedia ein da findeste bestimmt noch irgendwo den Eintrag wrum meine gilde so heißt ;D


----------



## Whoopy (15. Juli 2009)

Ähm.. ich war nur mal ebend 10 minuten afk und ihr spamt hier 2 1/2 seiten voll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ihr so weiter macht hat der Thread um 15 uhr 2200 seiten oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiter so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> ..aber fein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nö klein und nicht sichtbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gunnarson (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> BTW: Back vom Arbeitsamt..da es nur 20 Minuten gedauert hat, kann man sich ja denken das ich nicht erfolgreich war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jedes andere Ergebnis hätte auch mein Behördenweltbild zerstört.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> eeehhh^^ gib ma Telabim Bananenritter bei Wikipedia ein da findeste bestimmt noch irgendwo den Eintrag wrum meine gilde so heißt ;D


Ähnlicher Begriff: Tellheim Bananenfalter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Whoopy schrieb:


> Ähm.. ich war nur mal ebend 10 minuten afk und ihr spamt hier 2 1/2 seiten voll.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



glaub ich nicht^^

sollten die Server um 15.00 on sein werden wir keine 2050 erreichen

sollte server nicht da sein schafen wir das gut^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (15. Juli 2009)

wisst ihr das nicht?
jeden Mittwoch kommt eine Putzfrau auf die Idee für den Staubsauger den Stecker von der Steckleiste zu ziehn, der die Server Versorgt und es kann gelegentlich vor kommen dass jene welche über das LAN Kabel fällt welches mit dem 28k Modem Verbunden ist welches wiederum mit Blizz Internetprovider  Verbunden ist und uns mit dem Vergnügen WoW Versorgt.

Blizzard bestraft die Putzfrau dann in dem Sie im GM Büro die Klos sauber machen muss und die Kaffemaschinen Nachfüllen muss.


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Juli 2009)

ich will i-was spielen und ich hab nur 3 andere spiele neben wowo aufm pc Sims 3 Harry potter und der halbblutprinz und RoM und alle sind langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zkral (15. Juli 2009)

Wieso faltet ihr Bananen?

*kokosschokoriegelinnenmundschiebt*


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Gunnarson schrieb:


> Jedes andere Ergebnis hätte auch mein Behördenweltbild zerstört.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meins hat sich nochmal um 100% verschlechtert...Naja.

Irgendwann gibts nen 40-Mann-Retro-Raid auf die AfA...

Ich sollte aufhören WoW zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rantja (15. Juli 2009)

Vampirgott schrieb:


> Auch mit der Gefahr, das dies hier schon 20 000 Mal (geschätzter Wert ^^) gefragt wurde.
> 
> Kann es sein, dass noch *alle* Server offline sind?
> 
> ...



Lest ihr eigentlich auch mal, was da so im Einlogschirm steht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> Wieso faltet ihr Bananen?
> 
> *kokosschokoriegelinnenmundschiebt*



bekomm ich auch einen? =)


----------



## Nimophelio (15. Juli 2009)

Das ist ja mal heftig. Drück ich F5 sind ca 40450 Posts und nach 3 Sekunden 40500....


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (15. Juli 2009)

Percard schrieb:


> ich sag nur eins !!111
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEWgs6YQR9A
> 
> ...




rooofl wie geil xDD


----------



## Teradas (15. Juli 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> wisst ihr das nicht?
> jeden Mittwoch kommt eine Putzfrau auf die Idee für den Staubsauger den Stecker von der Steckleiste zu ziehn, der die Server Versorgt und es kann gelegentlich vor kommen dass jene welche über das LAN Kabel fällt welches mit dem 28k Modem Verbunden ist welches wiederum mit Blizz Internetprovider  Verbunden ist und uns mit dem Vergnügen WoW Versorgt.
> 
> Blizzard bestraft die Putzfrau dann in dem Sie im GM Büro die Klos sauber machen muss und die Kaffemaschinen Nachfüllen muss.


Lol!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoopy (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> glaub ich nicht^^
> 
> sollten die Server um 15.00 on sein werden wir keine 2050 erreichen
> 
> sollte server nicht da sein schafen wir das gut^^



Ok. 2200 waren übertrieben. Aber trotzdem. Macht weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchokoMac (15. Juli 2009)

Kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass eine menge Spieler gerade am Einlogscreen sind und auf den Bottom "Einlogen" hämmern..


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Versuchts mal damit, für den kleinen Lacher zwischendurch..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKiBRWAiZn8


----------



## Teradas (15. Juli 2009)

Whoopy schrieb:


> Ok. 2200 waren übertrieben. Aber trotzdem. Macht weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du musst aber mithelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (15. Juli 2009)

komisch den link den ich kopiert habe hat sich geändert war auf der seite von buffed.de und hab da ein text gefunden wo befhele stehen für orte wo man sich hinporten kann aber der blöde link will hier nicht rein manno


*nochmal versuchen*
http://buffed.de/board/f220/koordinaten-v...orte-29573.html


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nö klein und nicht sichtbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Immer diese Nörgler..

ich hab echt lange gesucht ! (.....zwischen Nägelfeilen und Haareföhnen ...)

und 

den Eintrag scheint es unter Wiki echt nicht mehr zu geben.. Sauerei wurde wohl gelöscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zkral (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> bekomm ich auch einen? =)




*zuwerf* bissl durchs web angetrocknet, aber legger mit aromatischem koffeinhaltigem heissgetränk, auch elixier der wachsamkeit genannt, zu genießen


----------



## Teradas (15. Juli 2009)

SchokoMac schrieb:


> Kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass eine menge Spieler gerade am Einlogscreen sind und auf den Bottom "Einlogen" hämmern..


Das kann ich mir auch vorstellen ôO


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

MITTAGSPAUSE INC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S. lol da is man mal ne halbe stunde nicht hier, dann sind schon wieder 20 seiten voll. Weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja Mahlzeit allerseits


----------



## Gunnarson (15. Juli 2009)

Rantja schrieb:


> Lest ihr eigentlich auch mal, was da so im Einlogschirm steht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne wozu, dann könnte man ja diesen Thread schliessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> den Eintrag scheint es unter Wiki echt nicht mehr zu geben.. Sauerei wurde wohl gelöscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Q_Q


----------



## Whoopy (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Versuchts mal damit, für den kleinen Lacher zwischendurch..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKiBRWAiZn8




Woah.. das kenn ich. Hab mir das aber zu oft angeguckt das wird langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> *zuwerf* bissl durchs web angetrocknet, aber legger mit aromatischem koffeinhaltigem heissgetränk, auch elixier der wachsamkeit genannt, zu genießen



Nice, danke, oh bewundernswerter Katzenfreund.

Aber wenigstens wirst du deinem Titel gerecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (15. Juli 2009)

och manno dann halt nicht   oder so       http://buffed.de/board/f2220/koordinaten-...orte-29573.html


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Juli 2009)

Hm ich brauch ne neue Maus Kennt wer eine für max 30 euro ambesten Gaming geeignet habe meine grade halb zerstört ich kann die linke maus taste nach obenziehn soweit ich will xD


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Whoopy schrieb:


> Woah.. das kenn ich. Hab mir das aber zu oft angeguckt das wird langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ENTSCHULDIGUNG! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (15. Juli 2009)

also langsam vertshe ich das nicht mehr warum verdammt nochmal ändert der immer den link???????????????????


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm ich brauch ne neue Maus Kennt wer eine für max 30 euro ambesten Gaming geeignet habe meine grade halb zerstört ich kann die linke maus taste nach obenziehn soweit ich will xD


mx 518... hab die jetzt schon glaub 1-2 jahre, nie probleme und geht auch gut ab


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm ich brauch ne neue Maus Kennt wer eine für max 30 euro ambesten Gaming geeignet habe meine grade halb zerstört ich kann die linke maus taste nach obenziehn soweit ich will xD



Razer Copperhead. DIe beste...

Wenn nicht: Logitech MX510!


----------



## Yldrasson (15. Juli 2009)

*seufz* Okay Leute, ich setz' Kaffee auf. Wer will auch einen?


----------



## Hanfgurke (15. Juli 2009)

Caaaaarl that kills people!


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm ich brauch ne neue Maus Kennt wer eine für max 30 euro ambesten Gaming geeignet habe meine grade halb zerstört ich kann die linke maus taste nach obenziehn soweit ich will xD



wie bist du den drauf? O.O


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Yldrasson schrieb:


> *seufz* Okay Leute, ich setz' Kaffee auf. Wer will auch einen?



Hier, ich bitte!

Schwarz wie die Seele der Arbeitsamtbeamten, bitte!


----------



## Whoopy (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> ENTSCHULDIGUNG!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




xD Das war nich böse gemeint


----------



## Aznom (15. Juli 2009)

ich verbringe schon den halbe morgen damit wow neu zu installen. mein repair-programm hat nämlich gestern mehr schaden versucht als gutes angerichtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Versuchts mal damit, für den kleinen Lacher zwischendurch..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKiBRWAiZn8


Kenne es zwar,aber das ist immer wieder geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Juli 2009)

Fee1404 schrieb:


> wie bist du den drauf? O.O



Des war nichtma mit absicht xD


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Whoopy schrieb:


> xD Das war nich böse gemeint



Ich weiß doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Immer diese Nörgler..
> 
> ich hab echt lange gesucht ! (.....zwischen Nägelfeilen und Haareföhnen ...)




tz nix darf man sagen unglaublich


----------



## Whoopy (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Ich weiß doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampirgott (15. Juli 2009)

Rantja schrieb:


> Lest ihr eigentlich auch mal, was da so im Einlogschirm steht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da stand aber nur: *bis 11 Uhr bei meinem Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Aznom schrieb:


> ich verbringe schon den halbe morgen damit wow neu zu installen. mein repair-programm hat nämlich gestern mehr schaden versucht als gutes angerichtet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



noja hast ja nicht wirklich viel verpasst auser früher hier reinzuschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Yldrasson schrieb:


> *seufz* Okay Leute, ich setz' Kaffee auf. Wer will auch einen?



Ein Cola für mich :3


----------



## Teradas (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Ein Cola für mich :3


Ich will auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Ein Cola für mich :3



cola macht dick!!!


Eistee > Cola


----------



## Sindbad1988 (15. Juli 2009)

Moins ich melde mcih auch mal ^^ 

ich habe nen cooles Video gefunden ich zeigs euch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hgcy6bsg4g


----------



## Hanfgurke (15. Juli 2009)

Wurde aber auf 13h verlängert ... *sigh*


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

hm, ich mach mir mal diese hühnchenteile fpürn backofen mit honigsauce... afk :>


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Des war nichtma mit absicht xD



ich will nicht wissen wie das passiert ist xD *hinter ritter versteck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## zkral (15. Juli 2009)

hab immer noch meine logitech 518, uralt und noch immer hammergenial und zuverlässig...und mehr als 7 tasten braucht kein mensch...gut, nachtelfen vielleicht, oder gnome, aber menschen? nö...

so, bin dann mal wech...viel spass noch beim seiten sammeln und unsinn verbreiten


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Ach, und apropos Arbeitsamt: Wisst Ihr, mit welchen Gedanken ich da raus bin?!

http://www.flashgames.de/index.php?onlines...3&todo=play


----------



## Gunnarson (15. Juli 2009)

Aznom schrieb:


> ich verbringe schon den halbe morgen damit wow neu zu installen. mein repair-programm hat nämlich gestern mehr schaden versucht als gutes angerichtet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und die gute Nachricht ist, mit den Wartungsarbeiten sieht es genauso aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm, ich mach mir mal diese hühnchenteile fpürn backofen mit honigsauce... afk :>



Guten, ich kenn die..hätte ich jetzt auch Bedarf drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Würfeln wir drum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Juli 2009)

Fee1404 schrieb:


> ich will nicht wissen wie das passiert ist xD *hinter ritter versteck
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da war ma wieder zuweit drine die taste also habe ich sie MA WIEDER etwas hoch gezogen >_>


----------



## Lenay (15. Juli 2009)

halbe stunde noch schalala   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... jetzt erst ma was essen bg ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ps:is euch auch allen so langweilig wie mir :/ ?


----------



## Madd0x (15. Juli 2009)

also ich kann dir nur die g5 lasermaus empfehlen! kostet zwar bei amazon 42 Euro aber findest bestimmt irgendwo auch billiger!
ich hab sie selber, liegt perfekt in der hand und die daumentasten sind gut zu erreichen!
http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-refresh-Lase...3793&sr=8-1


----------



## Vampirgott (15. Juli 2009)

Sindbad1988 schrieb:


> Moins ich melde mcih auch mal ^^
> 
> ich habe nen cooles Video gefunden ich zeigs euch mal
> 
> ...



Kenn ich schon, ist aber echt nicht schlecht gemacht

I like it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (15. Juli 2009)

Lenay schrieb:


> halbe stunde noch schalala
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo  mir is auch langweilig, naja is ja auch ma ne gelegenheit sich die ganzen coldmirror videos nochmal anzugucken^^


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Vampirgott schrieb:


> Kenn ich schon, ist aber echt nicht schlecht gemacht
> 
> I like it
> 
> ...



Das greife ich doch mal auf:

Kennt jemand noch ähnliche, gute Videos?

Das ist nämlich echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Auch das hab ich aufm Handy^^)


----------



## Frostbeule16 (15. Juli 2009)

Ouha , heut nix zu tun und dann bis 15:00 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Will auchn Kaffe , und son Schokoriegel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 btw, Cola> Eistee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer will Lasagne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?
PS: ja uns ist auch so langweilig ^^


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> cola macht dick!!!
> 
> 
> Eistee > Cola



hmmpf mich nicht, brauch Cola um arbeiten zu können... (oder zumindest um so zu tun als ob :3 )


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> Ouha , heut nix zu tun und dann bis 15:00
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch da hab ich Bedarf drauf!

Nice, hier wird man ja Sitt und Satt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, dass Wort "Sitt" gibt es wirklich!


----------



## Vampirgott (15. Juli 2009)

Das hier find ich auch nicht schlecht:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ov07yLusCKs


----------



## Frostbeule16 (15. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDbRVcYEocY

sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> da war ma wieder zuweit drine die taste also habe ich sie MA WIEDER etwas hoch gezogen >_>



das mussu mit gefühl machen sons hat die maus wie jetz am ende aua xD


----------



## Whoopy (15. Juli 2009)

Lenay schrieb:


> halbe stunde noch schalala
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja.. naja däumchen drehen macht schon spass.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Guten, ich kenn die..hätte ich jetzt auch Bedarf drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


so, wieder da... dauert erstma 21 min... genauso wie die country potatoes...
/rnd 
ergebnis: 100 :>


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> hmmpf mich nicht, brauch Cola um arbeiten zu können... (oder zumindest um so zu tun als ob :3 )




Eistee ist aber trotzdem besser als crapy cola


----------



## Sindbad1988 (15. Juli 2009)

weiß eigentlich einer ob denn heute was neues aufgespielt wird oda haben die einfach lange weile uns so lange warten zu lassen ^^ ?

edit: bin mal watt futtan


----------



## ink0gnito (15. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm ich brauch ne neue Maus Kennt wer eine für max 30 euro ambesten Gaming geeignet habe meine grade halb zerstört ich kann die linke maus taste nach obenziehn soweit ich will xD




Logitech Mx 518 Ftw. <3
Ist mittlerweile auch relativ günstig.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Ja, dass Wort "Sitt" gibt es wirklich!


es sollte eingeführt werden, konnte sich aber nicht etablieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> so, wieder da... dauert erstma 21 min... genauso wie die country potatoes...
> /rnd
> ergebnis: 100 :>



/rnd 1000

ergebnis: 459

Danke, bringstes mir dann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (15. Juli 2009)

Sindbad1988 schrieb:


> Moins ich melde mcih auch mal ^^
> 
> ich habe nen cooles Video gefunden ich zeigs euch mal
> 
> ...


Haben sie gut gemacht finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willer (15. Juli 2009)

hallo zusammen ^^

ja mir ist auch langweilig
überleg schon die ganze zeit irrgendwas mit diesen RL anzustellen ( wer auch immer das ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Dante_Dragon (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Eistee ist aber trotzdem besser als crapy cola




/Sign!!

Entweder Trendy Eistee oder Lipton. Gibt echt nix besseres.


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> es sollte eingeführt werden, konnte sich aber nicht etablieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klugscheißer mag niemand!

Nee Spaß...aber verdammt, du hsat mein Lebensbild zerstört... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> /rnd 1000
> 
> ergebnis: 459
> 
> ...


pff. im verhältnis hab ich gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lass uns teilen ;D


----------



## Angelsilver (15. Juli 2009)

Sindbad1988 schrieb:


> weiß eigentlich einer ob denn heute was neues aufgespielt wird oda haben die einfach lange weile uns so lange warten zu lassen ^^ ?



lol ne die machen das nur zum spaß


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> pff. im verhältnis hab ich gewonnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Alles klar, so isses fair! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Dante_Dragon schrieb:


> /Sign!!
> 
> Entweder Trendy Eistee oder Lipton. Gibt echt nix besseres.


ja eistee.... für 45 cent 1,5l... das knallt xD


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Zu lange nix neues!


----------



## Hanfgurke (15. Juli 2009)

Blizzardmitarbeiter bleiben heute zu Hause. Putzfrauen erledigen die Wartungsarbeiten.


----------



## Draolin (15. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ekLO8BwxwE



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gunnarson (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> es sollte eingeführt werden, konnte sich aber nicht etablieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na das mag sicher auch nicht jeder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

juhu Wir werden alle Sterben

http://www.20min.ch/finance/news/story/Leg...-lahm--26440489


----------



## Vampirgott (15. Juli 2009)

Hier ist was für die rockenden WoW-Spieler unter euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdEYVy6BF0w


----------



## Seph018 (15. Juli 2009)

*sob* Gerade Zeugnis bekommen und schnell nach Hause gefahren um schön zu zocken und jetz merk ich, dass ich mich umsonst beeilt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Suche Frau fürs Leben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ;-)


----------



## Argeyl (15. Juli 2009)

Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDbRVcYEocY
> 
> sehr geil
> 
> ...



sehr altes lied schon... wenn man auch weiss wer es singt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Seph018 schrieb:


> *sob* Gerade Zeugnis bekommen und schnell nach Hause gefahren um schön zu zocken und jetz merk ich, dass ich mich umsonst beeilt hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


feier den anfang der ferien halt mit freunden draussen


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Eistee ist aber trotzdem besser als crapy cola




Need Koffein^^

@Edit mag keine männlichen Menschn (in wow xD ), die sehn aus als wenn sie in 1 Jahr ne Glatze bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Logie (15. Juli 2009)

Hey,

Nur noch 20min  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (15. Juli 2009)

nochmal nen Teller Nachschieb

meine Güte selbst als Magier hat man lange nicht soviel zu tun..

alle die Jetzt böse zu mir sind werden von meiner Suku verhauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> juhu Wir werden alle Sterben
> 
> http://www.20min.ch/finance/news/story/Leg...-lahm--26440489



in delmenhorst (nahe bremen) ist die schweine grippe schon angekommen


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Need Koffein^^



Need beides, ich hab Dual! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gunnarson (15. Juli 2009)

Suche Leben statt Frau.


----------



## Lenay (15. Juli 2009)

So hier sind mal ein par alte Videos von mir die ich selber gemacht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wer was braucht bis 13 oder 15 Uhr um die Zeit totzuschlagen, kann ja mal reingucken   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  :


http://www.clipfish.de/video/2611615/tomb-...-movie-best-of/

http://www.clipfish.de/video/2827147/dead-...lleyball-2-gmv/

http://www.clipfish.de/video/2678908/the-l...ime-musikvideo/

http://www.gametrailers.com/user-movie/fin...idia-gmv/303384


----------



## Dante_Dragon (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Suche Frau fürs Leben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich hätte da eine für dich ^^. 1,50M groß eigendlich guter Körperbau. Problematisch isses nur dass ihr öfter mal die Puste ausgeht und bei ihr die Luft raus ist xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Gunnarson schrieb:


> Suche Leben statt Frau.


rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanfgurke (15. Juli 2009)

Na endlich!


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (15. Juli 2009)

kennt ihr schon: diesen Flashmob hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Logie schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Nur noch 20min
> 
> ...



Schön wärs. Ihr dürft mich bis 15 Uhr ertragen!


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Dante_Dragon schrieb:


> Ich hätte da eine für dich ^^. 1,50M groß eigendlich guter Körperbau. Problematisch isses nur dass ihr öfter mal die Puste ausgeht und bei ihr die Luft raus ist xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Cool, dann kann man das mit dem (auf)blasen ja mal etwas anders gestalten!


----------



## Hanfgurke (15. Juli 2009)

Lol der geilste Flash Mob ever xD


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Cool, dann kann man das mit dem (auf)blasen ja mal etwas anders gestalten!



Versteh ich ned  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dante_Dragon (15. Juli 2009)

ich glaub ich mach mir gleich mal was zu essen.

Kennt einer von euch die fertig Lasagne von Rewe?? Die ist sowas von Prono. 1KG für 2,80€ absolut geil. 7,5 Min in der Micro und gut is.


----------



## Manitu2007 (15. Juli 2009)

Kanne nochmal nachfüll

darf eh erst heut abend spielen :-(

@dante die is aber auch wirklich super


----------



## Nimophelio (15. Juli 2009)

GoGo Seite 2050 muss doch drin sein


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Versteh ich ned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Macht nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampirgott (15. Juli 2009)

@ Hanfgurke

Deine Signatur ist geil, vor allem der zweite Spruch ^^ nur für Insider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ink0gnito (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Need Koffein^^
> 
> @Edit mag keine männlichen Menschn (in wow xD ), die sehn aus als wenn sie in 1 Jahr ne Glatze bekommen
> 
> ...




Eistee (zumindest die meisten) haben auch koffein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (15. Juli 2009)

hier noch ein cooler Flashmob: klick


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Macht nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt hats klick gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Ich stell mal ne andere Frage in den Raum:

Kennt ihr diese Plüschtiere, die sind braun, haben einen weit aufgerissenen Mund und rechteckig gestaltet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verdammt, schwer zu beschreiben...

Ich will so ein Ding!

PS: Gibts auch viele Verarsche-Videos von denen...vllt. weiß jmd was ich meine?


----------



## Tamaecki (15. Juli 2009)

Alle Server sind wieder on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, 

ausser bei denen eh schon verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten da stand.
Also man sieht sich nächste Woche wieder, gleiche Zeit und Ort.


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Jetzt hats klick gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit der Maus oder im Kopf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> Alle Server sind wieder on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!,
> 
> ausser bei denen eh schon verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten da stand.
> Also man sieht sich nächste Woche wieder, gleiche Zeit und Ort.



GZ und CU!


----------



## Vampirgott (15. Juli 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> Alle Server sind wieder on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!,
> 
> ausser bei denen eh schon verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten da stand.
> Also man sieht sich nächste Woche wieder, gleiche Zeit und Ort.



Also bei mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demitrie (15. Juli 2009)

verstehe nicht warum ihr eucjh über die langen wartungsarbeiten wundert . das stand doch schon seit letzter woiche fest das es heute länger dauert ^^

und ja ich will auch zocken kann aber nicht daa es auf der krücke hier nicht läuft . ja so was giebts noch ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> Alle Server sind wieder on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!,


ähh nein? o_O


----------



## Logie (15. Juli 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> Alle Server sind wieder on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!,
> 
> ausser bei denen eh schon verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten da stand.
> Also man sieht sich nächste Woche wieder, gleiche Zeit und Ort.




ahja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tendo (15. Juli 2009)

Logie schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Nur noch 20min
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich noch nicht so. Jetzt isses 12.45Uhr und es ist noch kein einziger Server in EU am laufen. Das kann noch dauern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> Alle Server sind wieder on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!,
> 
> ausser bei denen eh schon verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten da stand.
> Also man sieht sich nächste Woche wieder, gleiche Zeit und Ort.



BYE BYE


----------



## Prättcha (15. Juli 2009)

Barlow: Druide
WoW-Song
Die Horde Rennt
WoW-Beer-Song 

Meine Lieblingsrenner:

Oxhorns Short Shorts

The Anti-Elf Anthem
Roflmao!


----------



## Gunnarson (15. Juli 2009)

Stimmt auch nicht.


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Mit der Maus oder im Kopf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aua schnell Eisbeutel holen^^


----------



## Logie (15. Juli 2009)

Tendo schrieb:


> Das sehe ich noch nicht so. Jetzt isses 12.45Uhr und es ist noch kein einziger Server in EU am laufen. Das kann noch dauern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




um 13Uhr drück Blizzard den großen roten Knopf! Dann gehen alle on   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feltor (15. Juli 2009)

stimmt ja mal gar nicht dass die Server on sind!!!


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> aua schnell Eisbeutel holen^^



Okay, viel Erfolg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Juli 2009)

Logie schrieb:


> um 13Uhr drück Blizzard den großen roten Knopf! Dann gehen alle on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der Mit dem Nuclea zeichen drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tendo (15. Juli 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> Alle Server sind wieder on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!,
> 
> ausser bei denen eh schon verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten da stand.
> Also man sieht sich nächste Woche wieder, gleiche Zeit und Ort.



Gute Besserung !!!


----------



## Dante_Dragon (15. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvMOSZ8wE3Q

zuuu geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> aua schnell Eisbeutel holen^^



Okay, viel Erfolg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith kommt die Tür rein, schreit "DOPPELT, DU IDIOT" und schlägt mir Ihrer Handtasche nach mir...


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> der Mit dem Nuclea zeichen drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


es heisst nukular! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (15. Juli 2009)

schade, das mit den servern, hätte mich fast gefreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (15. Juli 2009)

Zerato_Thrall schrieb:


> hier noch ein cooler Flashmob: klick




wie geil is dass denn?

hier noch ne runde Kaffe und keks..äh ich mein Brötchen


----------



## Draolin (15. Juli 2009)

*einfach mal spam um die 2050 voll zu bekommen* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostbeule16 (15. Juli 2009)

a scheissdreck san die server wieder on


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Juli 2009)

Draolin schrieb:


> *einfach mal spam um die 2050 voll zu bekommen*
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wo sieht man das eigentlich


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (15. Juli 2009)

für alle in kalsruhe und in umgebung die sich für flashmobs interesieren: klick ^^ 

is hier eig. noch jemand vom server thrall?^^


----------



## Nimophelio (15. Juli 2009)

Es waren einmal 2050 Posts...
THIS IS BUFFED. Heute Nacht werden wir in WoW speisen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Fee1404 schrieb:


> wo sieht man das eigentlich


du siehst oben und unten die anzahl der seiten, und im forum auch links daneben?^^


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

ICH SUCHE IMMERNOCH DIE FRAU FÜRS LEBEN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bartholomew (15. Juli 2009)

sind eigentlich die server unter "english" die amerikanischen server oder sin des server aus großbritannien? weil die sind ja im moment auch down und wartungsarbeiten in den usa sind doch dienstag oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du siehst oben und unten die anzahl der seiten, und im forum auch links daneben?^^



Welch Vielfalt...


----------



## Dante_Dragon (15. Juli 2009)

Bartholomew schrieb:


> sind eigentlich die server unter "english" die amerikanischen server oder sin des server aus großbritannien? weil die sind ja im moment auch down und wartungsarbeiten in den usa sind doch dienstag oder irre ich mich da?




nö sind Server aus Großbritanien. Du siehst nur die EU Server nicht die Amerikanisch oder Asiatischen.



btw Warum is Buffed denn auf einmal schon wieder so laggy.


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Sagt mal, liegt das an mir oder lädt es bei euch auch so ewig im Moment?


----------



## Logie (15. Juli 2009)

Hey,

und wenn Patch 3.2.0 kommt (hoffentlich bald!) dan dauerts einen ganzen Tag?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (15. Juli 2009)

Das ist Wahnsinn!
Wahnsinn? DAS IST SPARTAAA!


Spartiaten! Heute abend werden wir in der Hölle speisen!


----------



## Vampirgott (15. Juli 2009)

Brauch bei euch buffed.de auch so lange zum laden?

EDIT: 





> Sagt mal, liegt das an mir oder lädt es bei euch auch so ewig im Moment?


 Ja schlimm oder? hoffentlich gibt buffed nicht den geist auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Juli 2009)

bin grad zu müde um das zu sehn o.o


----------



## ink0gnito (15. Juli 2009)

Vampirgott schrieb:


> Brauch bei euch buffed.de auch so lange zum laden?




nope


----------



## RouV3n (15. Juli 2009)

Vampirgott schrieb:


> Brauch bei euch buffed.de auch so lange zum laden?



nö


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Fee1404 schrieb:


> bin grad zu müde um das zu sehn o.o



Gute Nacht, holde Fee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willer (15. Juli 2009)

nee lagt nicht nur bei dir ...


----------



## Tendo (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> ICH SUCHE IMMERNOCH DIE FRAU FÜRS LEBEN!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Such dir lieber Arbeit !!!


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

joa läd abundzu sau lange ....


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

naja sind grad fast 3.5k leute auf buffed^^


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Man merkt schon alle Versuchen sich grad fieberhaft einzuloggen, weil einer gepostet hat er kommt rein, wette in 3-5 min trudeln alle wieder ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Tendo schrieb:


> Such dir lieber Arbeit !!!



Ich habe Arbeit, ich hab heute nur frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (15. Juli 2009)

also bei mir braucht buffed auch grade so lange :/


----------



## ink0gnito (15. Juli 2009)

Tendo schrieb:


> Such dir lieber Arbeit !!!



noch paar mins dann kommen paar server on, nur meiner erst um 15uhr >:


----------



## mastergamer (15. Juli 2009)

noch 2 Minuten !!


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

okey nun sinds 3,7k^^


----------



## Nimophelio (15. Juli 2009)

Ich wette das buffed gleich abstürzt wegen der Masse an Leuten die nurnoch die eine Minute warten müssen!!!!!!
SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!1111elf


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Und über 1 mio haben sich diesen Thread angeschaut^^


----------



## Dante_Dragon (15. Juli 2009)

..... also is jetzt knapp 13:00 uhr und die Server sind noch nich wieder oben. Dan könntet ihr euch schonmal auf erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten einrichten. meist sind die schon 15 min vor der Zeit oben wenn nich is zu 80% verlängert worden


----------



## Cheney (15. Juli 2009)

Vampirgott schrieb:


> Brauch bei euch buffed.de auch so lange zum laden?
> 
> EDIT:  Ja schlimm oder? hoffentlich gibt buffed nicht den geist auf
> 
> ...



Hier sitzen grad alle die nicht auf ihre Server können und reloaden das Forum... ^^"
bei mir ist es auch langsamer als sonst... habs aber schon schlimmer erlebt...


----------



## Tramadol (15. Juli 2009)

nix zum scheißen die kerls wenn wir alle so unzuverlässig arbeiten würden wären wir alle arbeitslos und würden drauf warten das die server on kommen xD


----------



## cloudtraveler (15. Juli 2009)

will irgendeiner nen ally mit mir hochziehen sobald die server laufen? 
server dachte ich an ulduar


----------



## Logie (15. Juli 2009)

Wenn die Server gleich nicht on sind, bekommen wir 20k Gold ( nur scherz)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RouV3n (15. Juli 2009)

1 min


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Warum denkst du, war er vorhin beim Arbeitsamt?



Freut mich das du dich erinnerst, aber ungefähr 5 Seiten weiter vorne hab ich geschrieben, dass ich nur dort war, für nen Antrag für nen Zuschuss der mir zusteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

3.9k aha lol


----------



## RouV3n (15. Juli 2009)

Schlimmer als Silvester hier cO


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (15. Juli 2009)

und ich hab ein paar beiträge gesammelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willer (15. Juli 2009)

> Man merkt schon alle Versuchen sich grad fieberhaft einzuloggen, weil einer gepostet hat er kommt rein, wette in 3-5 min trudeln alle wieder ein meeting.gif



bei mir wirds eh erst 15:00 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tramadol (15. Juli 2009)

war ja klar ^^


----------



## Argeyl (15. Juli 2009)

wann darf ich die raketen zünden


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

also sind noch keine server oben? *gg*


----------



## Feltor (15. Juli 2009)

So es ist 13.00 wo ist mein Server... nich online -.-

Langsam gehts mir am A%?%§$ vorbei


----------



## Vampirgott (15. Juli 2009)

Bin am dauer einloggen ^^

solange bis es klappt alle 10 sekunden mal ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prättcha (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Ich habe Arbeit, ich hab heute nur frei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Puuuh... heute beigetreten und schon 40 beiträge - Respekt!


----------



## Willer (15. Juli 2009)

lol? falsche zitat sry


----------



## ink0gnito (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Freut mich das du dich erinnerst, aber ungefähr 5 Seiten weiter vorne hab ich geschrieben, dass ich nur dort war, für nen Antrag für nen Zuschuss der mir zusteht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ah ok, kann ja nicht alles lesen bei dieser masse an posts^^


----------



## RouV3n (15. Juli 2009)

Hmm denke auch das wird später...


----------



## Tendo (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Ich habe Arbeit, ich hab heute nur frei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meine ja eher zu Hause. Waschen, Spülen, Putzen^^

Das dauert eh noch ne Weile. Die Wartungsarbeiten werden garantiert verlängert.


----------



## Nimophelio (15. Juli 2009)

SIE SIND NICHT ON!!!!
Kriegen wir jetzt nen Tage GameTime?


SPARTAAAAAAAAAA!!!!1111elf


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Prättcha schrieb:


> Puuuh... heute beigetreten und schon 40 beiträge - Respekt!



Danke, ich sehne mich eben nach Unterhaltung.

Family unterwegs, Freunde alle auf Arbeit..da bleibt nicht sooo viel übrig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Tendo schrieb:


> Meine ja eher zu Hause. Waschen, Spülen, Putzen^^
> 
> Das dauert eh noch ne Weile. Die Wartungsarbeiten werden garantiert verlängert.



Alles erledigt..leider!


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Danke, ich sehne mich eben nach Unterhaltung.
> 
> Family unterwegs, Freunde alle auf Arbeit..da bleibt nicht sooo viel übrig
> 
> ...


die hühnerteile sind fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


**ein bisschen abgeb*


----------



## Sundarkness (15. Juli 2009)

Wieso gibts hier schon 2000+ seiten? 

MfG
SunDarkness


----------



## Prättcha (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Alles erledigt..leider!



Dann alles wieder dreckig machen - ich helfe dir auch dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tramadol (15. Juli 2009)

die sollen nen entwicklingsserver einrichten auf den mittwochs alle gefrusteten spieler können um sich gegenseitig anzuflamen ^^ 

Warteschlange platz 189765


----------



## Cheney (15. Juli 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> SIE SIND NICHT ON!!!!
> Kriegen wir jetzt nen Tage GameTime?



Das wär mal wieder ein Beitrag von Blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> die hühnerteile sind fertig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na ENDLICH!

Danke Brillileinchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dante_Dragon (15. Juli 2009)

ich hab auch noch nen bissl lasagne. Also wer will?? ^^


----------



## Vampirgott (15. Juli 2009)

An diesem Thread zeigt sich wieder, wie WoW süchtig alle sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

alle warten nur, dass die Server wieder angehen

*WillZocken* *sabber*


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Sundarkness schrieb:


> Wieso gibts hier schon 2000+ seiten?
> 
> MfG
> SunDarkness


pff, das ist noch wenig ;D



zentumio schrieb:


> Dickes looooool an die suchtis die jetzt nicht zocken können


dickes looooool an diesen post mit neuem acc.


----------



## Cynda (15. Juli 2009)

zentumio schrieb:


> Dickes looooool an die suchtis die jetzt nicht zocken können







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*grrrrr*

btw: ich bin nicht süchtig, das schaut nur so aus! *sfg*


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (15. Juli 2009)

jo, mal sehn wielange es dauert. solange kann man ja noch ein bisschen in youtube stöbern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RouV3n (15. Juli 2009)

zentumio schrieb:


> Dickes looooool an die suchtis die jetzt nicht zocken können



Super Kiddy


----------



## Argeyl (15. Juli 2009)

aaaarghhh blizz ick werf mir hintern zug............


----------



## Frostbeule16 (15. Juli 2009)

haha , ich muss ehnoch bis 15:00 warten -.- 

Öhh Keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Prättcha (15. Juli 2009)

Vampirgott schrieb:


> An diesem Thread zeigt sich wieder, wie WoW süchtig alle sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Och, gönn uns doch den Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (15. Juli 2009)

Also ey ja man ey yo! Das geht ja mal so garnicht D: zoggööööön muss *sucht tötet mich* Aaaaaah!



SPARTAAAAAAAAAA!!!!1111elf


----------



## Yldrasson (15. Juli 2009)

zentumio schrieb:


> Dickes looooool an die suchtis die jetzt nicht zocken können



Ist sich extra *dafür* jetzt einen Account erstellt zu haben nicht ein ganz kleines bisschen... arm?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prättcha (15. Juli 2009)

Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> haha , ich muss ehnoch bis 15:00 warten -.-
> 
> Öhh Keks
> 
> ...




Ja, gerne doch, da sach ich nich nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RouV3n (15. Juli 2009)

Hmm wenn man wenigstens wüsste wann die Arbeiten zuende sind...dann könnte ich noch was anderen vorher machen :-/


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Yldrasson schrieb:


> Ist sich extra *dafür* jetzt einen Account erstellt zu haben nicht ein ganz kleines bisschen... arm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, besser arm dran als Bein ab, oder?


----------



## Cheney (15. Juli 2009)

Vampirgott schrieb:


> An diesem Thread zeigt sich wieder, wie WoW süchtig alle sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach, einige von uns wissen ja sowieso, dass es verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten gibt. Ich sitz hier nur um Zeit rum zu kriegen bevor ich in einer Stunde zu meiner BWL-Prüfung muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prättcha (15. Juli 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Also ey ja man ey yo! Das geht ja mal so garnicht D: zoggööööön muss *sucht tötet mich* Aaaaaah!
> 
> 
> 
> SPARTAAAAAAAAAA!!!!1111elf







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Verrückt?!


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Cheney schrieb:


> Ach, einige von uns wissen ja sowieso, dass es verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten gibt. Ich sitz hier nur um Zeit rum zu kriegen bevor ich in einer Stunde zu meiner BWL-Prüfung muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Nimophelio (15. Juli 2009)

SPARTAAAAAAAAAA!!!!1111elf


----------



## East_Block_Ravers (15. Juli 2009)

Ich will doch nur mein Moonkin spielen...gestern umgeskillt und noch nicht eine Inze gerockt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampirgott (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Naja, besser arm dran als Bein ab, oder?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

        Der hit, ich schmeiß mich weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (alt aber schön)


----------



## Cynda (15. Juli 2009)

Da ich jetzt sowieso zu meiner bank muss
(Kontoauszug ist gerade eben gekommen- die beheben 3,18 Euro für "Entgelt für Abschluss")
wart ich eben noch mitn zocken.

Leider bin ich jetzt grad ein bisschen sauer- um 3,18 geht sich schon wieder ein Aperol- Spritzer aus!


----------



## Dante_Dragon (15. Juli 2009)

... Naja ich weiss nich wie es bei euch is. Aber bei uns regnets grade in strömen,für die schule muss ich dank ferien nix tun,skaten fällt wortwörtlich ins Wasser und viele Kumpels sind ium Urlaub... da sag ich mal isses legitim den ganzen tag vorm PC zu hocken


----------



## Cheney (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg!



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argeyl (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hihih    gnihihi    uuuuuullluuuulluuuu hihi...ick dreh ab.......sucht gnihihihihi.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gunnarson (15. Juli 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> SIE SIND NICHT ON!!!!
> Kriegen wir jetzt nen Tage GameTime?



Aber sicher und einen Besuch von einem GM der sich höchstpersönlich entschuldigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (15. Juli 2009)

Ich muss sowieso, egal welchen meiner accounts ich spielen will, bis 15 uhr warten =D also werd ich einfach neue bilder von mir machen dann hab ich was zu tun


----------



## East_Block_Ravers (15. Juli 2009)

Ich will doch nur mein Moonkin spielen...gestern umgeskillt und noch nicht eine Inze gerockt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashura1987 (15. Juli 2009)

Cheney schrieb:


> Ach, einige von uns wissen ja sowieso, dass es verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten gibt. Ich sitz hier nur um Zeit rum zu kriegen bevor ich in einer Stunde zu meiner BWL-Prüfung muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Drücke die Daumen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (15. Juli 2009)

Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> haha , ich muss ehnoch bis 15:00 warten -.-
> 
> Öhh Keks
> 
> ...



hier: *kecks zu werf*


----------



## Logie (15. Juli 2009)

Hey, 

pro Minute wo die Server nach 13Uhr nicht on sind, gibt es 1k Gold  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ( wieder nur ein Scherz)

lg Logie


----------



## Tamaecki (15. Juli 2009)

Ich freu mich für euch das ihr Eure Sucht alle nicht vor 15 Uhr befriedigen könnt.
Update: Alle Server bis 15 Uhr down!!

Ich lach mir einen Ast in Arsch


----------



## Kamar (15. Juli 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> SPARTAAAAAAAAAA!!!!1111elf



Sparta ist böse!!! BÖÖÖÖÖSE!!!111elf


----------



## Tramadol (15. Juli 2009)

heut nacht um 1 bin ich noch aufgewacht und hab mir überlegt bissle zu zocken, aber ich dachte nein, ab 12 sind die server wieder on bis dahin kann ich auch pennen .... -.- hät ich lieber die 4 h heut nacht genutzt ^^


----------



## MadMat (15. Juli 2009)

Fee1404 schrieb:


> xD oder du Rammels wie nen kanickel xD



*lach* 

@Natsu: beim rammeln fleisch fressen?


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Vampirgott schrieb:


> alle warten nur, dass die Server wieder angehen



naja nicht wirklich

man ist buffed lahm -.-"


----------



## Millionphoenix (15. Juli 2009)

Dante_Dragon schrieb:


> ... Naja ich weiss nich wie es bei euch is. Aber bei uns regnets grade in strömen,für die schule muss ich dank ferien nix tun,skaten fällt wortwörtlich ins Wasser und viele Kumpels sind ium Urlaub... da sag ich mal isses legitim den ganzen tag vorm PC zu hocken




In Göttingen regnets? Also hier in BS knallt die Sonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....aber da ich gleich arbeiten muss lohnt sich nix so wirklich.. -.-


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (15. Juli 2009)

Was ne kacke dabei müsste ich dringend noch Daily Quest´s machen weil :

- ich heute Ulduar tank
- ich kein Geld mehr für Repkosten habe
- der Raidleiter stinkesauer wird wenn er merkt ich kann nicht Reparieren

Lasst mich rein Blizzard ich hab nur noch 3 Stunden Zeit etwas Gold zu farmen *heul*


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> Ich freu mich für euch das ihr Eure Sucht alle nicht vor 15 Uhr befriedigen könnt.
> Update: Alle Server bis 15 Uhr down!!
> 
> Ich lach mir einen Ast in Arsch



Naja, wenns unbedingt ein Ast im Arsch sein soll..

Naja, jedem das seine, ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (15. Juli 2009)

Prättcha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sie kennen mich nicht mein Herr? 
Also *ICH* und verrückt? Aber nicht doch!


SPARTAAAAAAAAAA!!!!1111elf


----------



## zentumio (15. Juli 2009)

naja das mit suchti war en Spaß habe selber mal WoW gezockt aber mal ehrlich findet ihr das Game noch so toll ich werde demnächst Aion spielen da kann Blizz sich warm anziehen


----------



## Cynda (15. Juli 2009)

Logie schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> pro Minute wo die Server nach 13Uhr nicht on sind, gibt es 1k Gold
> 
> ...



hm, dann müsste ich noch ein paar twinks spielen, damit ich das ganze gold ausgeben kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prättcha (15. Juli 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> Ich freu mich für euch das ihr Eure Sucht alle nicht vor 15 Uhr befriedigen könnt.
> Update: Alle Server bis 15 Uhr down!!
> 
> Ich lach mir einen Ast in Arsch




Ich freu micn nen Keks! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Freut mich das du dich erinnerst, aber ungefähr 5 Seiten weiter vorne hab ich geschrieben, dass ich nur dort war, für nen Antrag für nen Zuschuss der mir zusteht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er wollte mehr Epicdrops für Palas beantragen :3


----------



## RouV3n (15. Juli 2009)

Logie schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> pro Minute wo die Server nach 13Uhr nicht on sind, gibt es 1k Gold
> 
> ...



Hmm irgentwie nicht witzig...


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

MadMat schrieb:


> *lach*
> 
> @Natsu: beim rammeln fleisch fressen?



was?^^


----------



## Ungi (15. Juli 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Was ne kacke dabei müsste ich dringend noch Daily Quest´s machen weil :
> 
> - ich heute Ulduar tank
> - ich kein Geld mehr für Repkosten habe
> ...




omg so probleme hätte ich mal gern xX


----------



## Cheney (15. Juli 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> Ich freu mich für euch das ihr Eure Sucht alle nicht vor 15 Uhr befriedigen könnt.
> Update: Alle Server bis 15 Uhr down!!
> 
> Ich lach mir einen Ast in Arsch



Bei mir steht nur, dass alle bis 13 Uhr down wären... aber wie man Blizzard kennt wirds dann nachher für ALLE 17 Uhr, auch die mit den eh schon verlängerten Wartungsarbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (15. Juli 2009)

zentumio schrieb:


> naja das mit suchti war en Spaß habe selber mal WoW gezockt aber mal ehrlich findet ihr das Game noch so toll ich werde demnächst Aion spielen da kann Blizz sich warm anziehen


Glaub mir Aion wird WoW nicht bedrohen können. Nicht mal ein kleines bisschen.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (15. Juli 2009)

oh mann leute ihr postet viel zu schnell xD


----------



## Dante_Dragon (15. Juli 2009)

Millionphoenix schrieb:


> In Göttingen regnets? Also hier in BS knallt die Sonne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja im moment isses eher stark bewölkt hat heut morgen geregnet und so wie es ausschaut fängts jede minute wieder an. ideales Gammel wetter.


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

SPAAAAAARRRRTTTTAAAAAAAAAAAAA????


----------



## Tamaecki (15. Juli 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Was ne kacke dabei müsste ich dringend noch Daily Quest´s machen weil :
> 
> - ich heute Ulduar tank
> - ich kein Geld mehr für Repkosten habe
> ...




Deinen Punkten zu entnehmen , gehe ich mal davon aus , das ihr Ulduar nicth raiden wollt, sondern euch durchwipt


----------



## Percard (15. Juli 2009)

Das bitter ist ja nichtmal das warten, sondern zu wissen das wenn man einloggt sich nix verändert hat (lags usw...)

Langsam frage ich mich ob Blizzard die Server nur runterfährt um strom zu sparen^^

Rechnet man das Hoch müsste ne schöne summer herauskommen 

so long...


----------



## Kamar (15. Juli 2009)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> oh mann leute ihr postet viel zu schnell xD



Is nich das Problem, buffed laggt doch sowieso grade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Percard (15. Juli 2009)

Das bittere ist ja nichtmal das warten, sondern zu wissen das wenn man einloggt sich nix verändert hat (lags usw...)

Langsam frage ich mich ob Blizzard die Server nur runterfährt um strom zu sparen^^

Rechnet man das Hoch müsste ne schöne summer herauskommen 

so long...


----------



## Anburak-G (15. Juli 2009)

Server noch down?

Schade, werd ich mich anderweitig beschäftigen^^


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (15. Juli 2009)

i am more than a man,
i am more than a fish!
Death will Rise from the tide!
I AM MURLOC!! ^^


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Juli 2009)

zentumio schrieb:


> naja das mit suchti war en Spaß habe selber mal WoW gezockt aber mal ehrlich findet ihr das Game noch so toll ich werde demnächst Aion spielen da kann Blizz sich warm anziehen



Aoin find ich persönlich kake meine favoriten sind immer noch Champions online und das neue star wars online (name entfallen)


----------



## Hellfire1337 (15. Juli 2009)

na ja ist mir wurscht wann die server wieder on kommen... ich zock jetzt schön ne runde Counter Strike Source[KILLERSPIEL!!!] rpgdm surfZ^^


----------



## Ql1m@X (15. Juli 2009)

flame on 


das blizzard mal wieder nix hinbekommt , das merken wir ja mal wieder xD .
aber das man für den service noch geld bezahlen muss und dann immer noch so ein schei* service hat , das geht gar nicht 


flame off


----------



## benjyisdead (15. Juli 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Glaub mir Aion wird WoW nicht bedrohen können. Nicht mal ein kleines bisschen.




So siehts aus. Einer der größten Gründe wird wohl sein, dass die wenigsten die Lust haben nochmal alles von vorne zu beginnen. 60-70% aller WoW Spieler sind schon mehr als 2 Jahre dabei und in festen Gilden. Da hört so schnell keiner auf. Aber auch was Support etc angeht, AION kann WoW niemals das Wasser reichen. ;-)
Darüber hinaus legt Blizzard ständig Neuerungen vor, riesen Patches etc. Das Blizzard Team hat die besten Mitarbeiter bezüglich Rollenspielen. Da kann NCSoft nichts dran rütterln...


----------



## Golfyarmani (15. Juli 2009)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Hilfe, mein Blut kocht


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Juli 2009)

zentumio schrieb:


> naja das mit suchti war en Spaß habe selber mal WoW gezockt aber mal ehrlich findet ihr das Game noch so toll ich werde demnächst Aion spielen da kann Blizz sich warm anziehen



Aoin find ich persönlich kake meine favoriten sind immer noch Champions online und das neue star wars online (name entfallen)


----------



## Nimophelio (15. Juli 2009)

Das buffediversum bricht zusammen! WUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## Vampirgott (15. Juli 2009)

Kennt ihr den schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kt_G33He1Ys --> Durchfallmann://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kt_G...; Durchfallmann

"Er ist pompös und diarrhös!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (15. Juli 2009)

Man, bevor ich eine seite durch gelesen hab gibt es bereits eine neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: was macht ihr in der Zeit wenn die Server down sind und es z.B. sau Wetter ist?^^


----------



## Kiffat (15. Juli 2009)

lol buffed.de brauch zu lange um ne antwort zu senden >.<


----------



## Mookie (15. Juli 2009)

Da kommt man nach Hause will nur fix seine Daylis machen aber nöööö, naja hf beim warten euch noch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Art-Blast (15. Juli 2009)

sind iwie noch gar keine server on? ich kann nur auf etnwicklung zugreifen


----------



## Ti_Zero (15. Juli 2009)

thraaaaalll....ich will meinen thrall realm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


un neeee ich brauch heute kein Real Life 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  real life is was für leute ohne ingame freunde ^^


----------



## Apo1337 (15. Juli 2009)

Blitzmerker^^ 

BUFFED HÄNGT WTF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (15. Juli 2009)

Hm, die brauchen ja lang heute... naja, kann ich noch gemütlich abwaschen und so ^^ 
Nur.. kann es sein, dass die Offi-seite auch down ist? Der Thread, den ich gerade gelesen hab, lädt schon seit mehr als fünf Minuten...


----------



## Inuki (15. Juli 2009)

Komm auch nich rein, dabei isses nach 13 Uhr und mein Server steht nich auf der Liste für verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten. *grummel* -.-


----------



## Nuffing (15. Juli 2009)

zentumio schrieb:


> naja das mit suchti war en Spaß habe selber mal WoW gezockt aber mal ehrlich findet ihr das Game noch so toll ich werde demnächst Aion spielen da kann Blizz sich warm anziehen



Tja, da ich ne schlaue frau bin hab ich natürlich einfach mal ne weile auf einen Japanischen Aion server gezockt um mirs elber einen eindruck vom spiel zu machen.

Es ist schön und gut...es ist aber weder der oberhammer, dazu merkt man noch den asia touch an... allein schon im kampf, und das gefällt eben nicht jeden, mir zb nicht.

Es wird seine spieler haben, genau so wie es warhammer, herr der ringe und age of conan haben, mehr aber auch nicht, zum überknaller taugts einfach nicht es ist nur wie jedes andere neue mmo davor viel zu sehr gefeiert.


----------



## Oglokk (15. Juli 2009)

benjyisdead schrieb:


> So siehts aus. Einer der größten Gründe wird wohl sein, dass die wenigsten die Lust haben nochmal alles von vorne zu beginnen. 60-70% aller WoW Spieler sind schon mehr als 2 Jahre dabei und in festen Gilden. Da hört so schnell keiner auf. Aber auch was Support etc angeht, AION kann WoW niemals das Wasser reichen. ;-)
> Darüber hinaus legt Blizzard ständig Neuerungen vor, riesen Patches etc. Das Blizzard Team hat die besten Mitarbeiter bezüglich Rollenspielen. Da kann NCSoft nichts dran rütterln...




In einem geb ich Dir Recht Aion wird WoW das Wasser nicht reichen können da es dort auch keine grossen Neuerungen gibt die Leute bewegen würden zu wechseln.Manche werden sich AION kaufen und nach ner kurzen Zeit genau wie AoC Vanguard Saga of Heroes und wie die ganzen sogenannten WOW Killer hiessen.


Aber Deiner Aussage das die wenigsten Lust haben nochmal alles von vorne zu beginnen das WOW wohl Dein erstes und einziges MMORPG ist. ^^


Ich spiele seit Beta und habe bisher den vierten Account da ich immer aufhören wollte aber dann doch wieder angefangen habe.Immer wieder von neuem anfangen is besser als oben rumzudümüpeln mit einem und demselben char ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Juli 2009)

wie die buffed server ab 2,5k user online in die knie gehn^^ atm sinds über 3k, bleiben die server noch länger off gehn bis 4k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bodog (15. Juli 2009)

Art-Blast schrieb:


> sind iwie noch gar keine server on? ich kann nur auf etnwicklung zugreifen



Jap, sind noch nicht on


----------



## Hanfgurke (15. Juli 2009)

Waaah auf der WOW-Seite heißt es alle Server wären Online 0_o


----------



## Manaori (15. Juli 2009)

Hanfgurke schrieb:


> Waaah auf der WOW-Seite heißt es alle Server wären Online 0_o



Waaaaah du kannst auf die WoW-Seite zugreifen? x.x Bei mir hängt die...


----------



## Dante_Dragon (15. Juli 2009)

wenn wenigstens ne Meldung kommen würde "Joar bis 15 Uhr für alle Verlängert" dann könnt ich wenigstens ka irgendwas machen. aber jetzt hier rum warten is auch laaahm.


PS. Buffed hängt ^^


----------



## dydy (15. Juli 2009)

lalala da hat man endlich alles erledigt was zu tun war und server imma noch down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber schick das dieser thrad schon die 2k seiten erreicht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Lieber Gott gib mir für jedes Ausrufezeichen (!) im Buffed-Form ein Cent  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Boaah ist das heiß hier *Ventilator anstell*


----------



## blauer katzenmob (15. Juli 2009)

Nabends...

 wollte mal kurz hallo sagen, und mich als stiller Mitleser enlich auch mal bemerkbar machen und in Zukunft mitkommentieren können... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gryphos (15. Juli 2009)

Inuki schrieb:


> Komm auch nich rein, dabei isses nach 13 Uhr und mein Server steht nich auf der Liste für verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten. *grummel* -.-



dito...
Ich warte eigtl schon seit 11 Uhr, dass die Server wieder funzen =(


----------



## Arkhanazul (15. Juli 2009)

Brauche ... dringend ... Kaffeeinfusion ... sofort! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamro (15. Juli 2009)

Ich will rein, muss für meinen Chopper farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Juli 2009)

buffed hängt -.-


----------



## Bodog (15. Juli 2009)

Hanfgurke schrieb:


> Waaah auf der WOW-Seite heißt es alle Server wären Online 0_o



Joa, bei mir stehen auch alle online.


----------



## Quéx (15. Juli 2009)

http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/inde...ml?locale=de_DE


WTF? Alle server sind angelich on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirando (15. Juli 2009)

RouV3n schrieb:


> Hmm irgentwie nicht witzig...


ein wares wort


----------



## Logie (15. Juli 2009)

Es kommen welche ON!!!!!


----------



## Quéx (15. Juli 2009)

aaah sry hab davor den psot nicht gelesen war zu schnell^^


----------



## nadel (15. Juli 2009)

hm... war nicht 13 uhr angesagt??? schon ne halbe stunde drüber und noch nichts on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nikaru (15. Juli 2009)

Die stehen schon den ganzen Tag auf online ^^ 
die totale Verarschung früher wahren die da mal zuverlässiger


----------



## araos (15. Juli 2009)

2 server sind shcon wieder da


----------



## Tendo (15. Juli 2009)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, es geht vorwärts. Die ersten Server kommen on ^^


----------



## bo-rulez (15. Juli 2009)

wuhuuu die ersten server gehn endlich online


----------



## Domiel (15. Juli 2009)

über zwei stunden über zeit.. wenn jemals ein ernstahfter kokurent kommt, bin ich in unter einer sekunde weg..


----------



## Ti_Zero (15. Juli 2009)

leute, wir sind armseelig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oglokk (15. Juli 2009)

Quéx schrieb:


> http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/inde...ml?locale=de_DE
> 
> 
> WTF? Alle server sind angelich on
> ...






Die Blizz Mitarbeiter machen nach getaner Wartungsarbeit gerade Ihre 2 Stunden Pause auf der Dach Terasse haben einen LapTop an schauen auf den serverstatus und denken sich jo alles okay ^^


----------



## zaltim (15. Juli 2009)

Wouhuuuu 3 server sind online !! 
;P

aber meiner net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apo1337 (15. Juli 2009)

3 Realms sind schon mal on ....

WO BLEIBT SHATT? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shivara (15. Juli 2009)

Die ersten Server sind grad on gekommen, waren zwar nur 2 aber immerhin! ^^


----------



## Turgot (15. Juli 2009)

Ersten Server sind ON!!!


----------



## Seryma (15. Juli 2009)

Bis 15 Uhr war angesagt, wurde schon verlängert? (Hier verliert man echt den Überblick ^^)


----------



## Murgroz (15. Juli 2009)

Anetheron, Vek'Lor und Forscherliga sind online. 

GIEF Rexxar!!!1eld

(und sowas am ersten Urlaubstag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Mirando (15. Juli 2009)

aha is wird frostwolf und veklor sind online


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (15. Juli 2009)

3 realms sind on ^^


----------



## Argeyl (15. Juli 2009)

so forscherliga is on.. bis nächste woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Juli 2009)

DIE ERSTEN 3 SERVER SIND DA WAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SUCHTELT BRINGT SIE ZUM ABSTURZ !!!!!!!!!1111111elf xD


----------



## Lendryll (15. Juli 2009)

wie die buffed und wow-europe server in die knie gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gryphos (15. Juli 2009)

nadel schrieb:


> hm... war nicht 13 uhr angesagt??? schon ne halbe stunde drüber und noch nichts on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



eigtl war ma 11 Uhr angesagt... >.<
zu der offi. Seite: die haben entweder den Serverstatus net aktualisiert ode rdie wollen uns verarschen  XD


----------



## larxenus (15. Juli 2009)

Domiel schrieb:


> über zwei stunden über zeit.. wenn jemals ein ernstahfter kokurent kommt, bin ich in unter einer sekunde weg..



I Lol'D

btt: Ersten Server sind da 'wuhuuu'


----------



## cazimir (15. Juli 2009)

Es geht los, die Server fahren hoch :party:


----------



## Overbreaker (15. Juli 2009)

Ich sag nur eins: Putzfrau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Apo1337 schrieb:


> 3 Realms sind schon mal on ....
> 
> WO BLEIBT SHATT?
> 
> ...



Und schon bin ich ganz allein *schnüff* blöde arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## larxenus (15. Juli 2009)

Domiel schrieb:


> über zwei stunden über zeit.. wenn jemals ein ernstahfter kokurent kommt, bin ich in unter einer sekunde weg..



I Lol'D

btt: Ersten Server sind da 'wuhuuu'


----------



## Kzell (15. Juli 2009)

langsam geht es los^^ hoff ich


----------



## Mirando (15. Juli 2009)

es wird langsam ^^


----------



## xx-elf (15. Juli 2009)

Apo1337 schrieb:


> 3 Realms sind schon mal on ....
> 
> WO BLEIBT SHATT?
> 
> ...



Und schon bin ich ganz allein *schnüff* blöde arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quéx (15. Juli 2009)

Oglokk schrieb:


> Die Blizz Mitarbeiter machen nach getaner Wartungsarbeit gerade Ihre 2 Stunden Pause auf der Dach Terasse haben einen LapTop an schauen auf den serverstatus und denken sich jo alles okay ^^




glaub ich solangsam aber sicher auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (15. Juli 2009)

lol vek'lor über 2k leute in der warteschlange xD

forscherliga und anetheron sin auch on^^

//Edith flüstert grad: die ganze deutsche wow-gemeinde versucht sich auf 3 server einzuloggen xD


----------



## Mirando (15. Juli 2009)

Rofl jetzt sind forscherliga und veklor mit warteschlange und verschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dydy (15. Juli 2009)

hammer hart wie die warteschlangen bei den 3 servern nach oben geht xD


----------



## Kelvarmellon (15. Juli 2009)

Domiel schrieb:


> über zwei stunden über zeit.. wenn jemals ein ernstahfter kokurent kommt, bin ich in unter einer sekunde weg..



EIne echte Sekunde? oder eine Blizz Sekunde? Die kann ewig dauern, bei der Zeitrechnung, die sie haben.
Ich verstehe nicht, warum es so schwierig sein soll, eine neue Info zu schreiben. Nicht einer der GM´s oder anderen Verantwortlichen schaffte es 2 Zahlen auszutauschen.

So ist es halt, wenn man ein Monopol hat.


Kel


----------



## TheBetrayerIllidan (15. Juli 2009)

öh sollten die serve rnich bi 15 uhr erweiterten arbeitne unterzogen werden?


----------



## Bodog (15. Juli 2009)

Es sind alle Server verschlossen sowohl Deutsch als auch Englisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Passi16 (15. Juli 2009)

Bei mir sind 3 server on und bin in der warteliste...Platz 2354 XD


----------



## Shivara (15. Juli 2009)

Murgroz schrieb:


> GIEF Rexxar!!!1eld



Ich stimm dir in der Forderung vollkommen zu! Mal schaun wie lang's dauert bis Rexxar on is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blauer katzenmob (15. Juli 2009)

Bin jetzt leider auch weg.. blackhand ist wohl auch erst ab 15 Uhr on.. muss aber jetzt zeitungen austragen...


----------



## Golfyarmani (15. Juli 2009)

Wo bleibt Rexxar


----------



## cazimir (15. Juli 2009)

4 englische, 3 deutsch und 1 spanischer und alle sind innerhalb von weniger als 5min verschlossen. Nur suchties hier. Macht weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamro (15. Juli 2009)

dydy schrieb:


> hammer hart wie die warteschlangen bei den 3 servern nach oben geht xD



wollte auch als nackter blutelf auf veklor rumhüpfen, aber ist voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amanalata (15. Juli 2009)

....wieder Warteschlangen, ein Traum! Was hat mir das gefehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vek'lor an Position 2981! Toll gelöst mit den Instanzen^^


----------



## Quéx (15. Juli 2009)

haha platz 2435 in der Warteschlange auf froscherliga^^


----------



## Golfyarmani (15. Juli 2009)

WOW doch einige Rexxar Junky´s hier


----------



## Valnarr (15. Juli 2009)

position in der warteschlange 6300^^ und dann is das nicht mal mein Server.


----------



## Satanix (15. Juli 2009)

mal sehn ob wir die alten Buffed Server zum abschmieren bringen :-D


----------



## Meeragus (15. Juli 2009)

lol warteschlange knapp 8k -.- geht noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

lol war jetzt ne std mittag und hier sind schon wiede 20 seiten dazugekommen ^^ Server immer noch down? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (15. Juli 2009)

will Durotan zurück!!
sonst ich töten müssen!!!!!!!!!!

RRRRAAAWWWWWWWRRRRRRRRRRR!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## De Gaudi (15. Juli 2009)

Mein realm ist offiziel schon seit 36 minuten fertig. naja vielleicht hat sich ein blizz arbeiter 2-3 kaffeeinfusionen zuviel gegönnt und was auf den pc gegossen?  soviel zu kaffee.....^^


----------



## Bluescreen07 (15. Juli 2009)

Valnarr schrieb:


> position in der warteschlange 6300^^ und dann is das nicht mal mein Server.


Was willst du dann auf dem?


----------



## nussy15 (15. Juli 2009)

so dann bin ich jetzt mal weg harry potter gucken ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (15. Juli 2009)

3 realms sind schon online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cheaters (15. Juli 2009)

Vek'lor: Postion 9041 xD

- Ansonsten eine Frechheit von Blizzard... dann sollen sie wenigstens schreiben, warum und weshalb die meisten Server noch immer Down sind...


----------



## Gryphos (15. Juli 2009)

was macht Blizz am Patchday oO bei denen kackt ja jetzt shcon alles ab....


----------



## Galadith (15. Juli 2009)

Satanix schrieb:


> mal sehn ob wir die alten Buffed Server zum abschmieren bringen :-D




die machen grad schlapp........


----------



## Xardurius (15. Juli 2009)

position in der warteschlange 10'000^^


----------



## chílin (15. Juli 2009)

Hehe ich wette mit euch das einige server die bis 15 uhr gewartet werden schneller on sind alls die bis 13 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galadith (15. Juli 2009)

Satanix schrieb:


> mal sehn ob wir die alten Buffed Server zum abschmieren bringen :-D




die machen grad schlapp........


----------



## Shivara (15. Juli 2009)

Golfyarmani schrieb:


> WOW doch einige Rexxar Junky´s hier



Na klar. Rexxar is DER Server! (für mich!) War schon auf paar andren, bin aber immer wieder zurück.


----------



## Unfaith (15. Juli 2009)

inzwischen sind schon anetheron, vek'lor und forscherliga online.. aber 10k in der warteschlange vor mir^^


----------



## Mongo3 (15. Juli 2009)

Langsam gehn mir die idee aus was man noch machen könnte^^


----------



## araos (15. Juli 2009)

Warum schreiben alle immer das 3 server on sind? ich seh bei mir nur 2 deutsche die on (und mit über 10k locked) sind cO


----------



## zaltim (15. Juli 2009)

platz in der warteschlange 10450 >.> da geht mehr


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (15. Juli 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> so dann bin ich jetzt mal weg harry potter gucken ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



denn wollt ich eig. auch ehute noch gucken, aber ich bin krank ;( *mitleid wil*


----------



## Galadith (15. Juli 2009)

Satanix schrieb:


> mal sehn ob wir die alten Buffed Server zum abschmieren bringen :-D




die machen grad schlapp........


----------



## Jumpmaster (15. Juli 2009)

Ist doch zum kötzeln ..... 

Die Freaks loggen sich alle auf nem Fremd Server ein und gimpen mit nem Level 1 Char flamend rum.

HEy bereitet doch schon mal den weiteren Tag vor.

Essen vorkochen, Haustuer zumauern, Telefonstecker ziehen ;-)

Duschen oder baden soll auch mal helfen ;-)

Der Rest der Server kommt dann auch wenn wir mit Vorbereitungen fertig sind !

---------------


----------



## Valnarr (15. Juli 2009)

Bei den Engländern Warteschlange 16000^^


----------



## Manaori (15. Juli 2009)

Bwahaha, wollte mal zum Spaß nen Char auf Forscherliga machen -> Mithrilorden ist ja noch down, und bin Platz 6130 in der Warteschlange..


----------



## Manitu2007 (15. Juli 2009)

so da es länger dauern kann...

Hier ein Familienvorat Belegte Brötchen und ne 200l Industriekaffeekanne Kaffe, für die Eistee Junkies gibts jeweils ne 5L Flasche Pfirsich/Zitronen Eistee, die  Tee Junkies dürfen sich am Wasserkocher bedienen und gleich setzen wir uns alle in den nächsten Flieger richtung Paris und RAIDEN das Blizz Hauptquatier um die Putzfrau n Kopf kürzer zu machen die für diesen Schlamassel verantwortlich ist

mfg


----------



## Cheaters (15. Juli 2009)

Man kann keine Charaktere auf Vek´lor erstellen :<


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

Läuft eigentlich bei euch auch der Server hier extreeeeeem langsam?? Der braucht ja 2 min zum laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## De Gaudi (15. Juli 2009)

Wieso haben chinafarmer für goldseller mittwochs frei? wartungsarbeiten(der musste raus)


----------



## nadel (15. Juli 2009)

aggramar position: 15000 ^^


----------



## Valnarr (15. Juli 2009)

Die erstn 2 Server bei den Engländern sind off, wurden wohl überlastet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Logie (15. Juli 2009)

Es sind schons ehr viele Englishe on^^


----------



## Kamro (15. Juli 2009)

ich will süchteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mongo3 (15. Juli 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> so da es länger dauern kann...
> 
> Hier ein Familienvorat Belegte Brötchen und ne 200l Industriekaffeekanne Kaffe, für die Eistee Junkies gibts jeweils ne 5L Flasche Pfirsich/Zitronen Eistee, die  Tee Junkies dürfen sich am Wasserkocher bedienen und gleich setzen wir uns alle in den nächsten Flieger richtung Paris und RAIDEN das Blizz Hauptquatier um die Putzfrau n Kopf kürzer zu machen die für diesen Schlamassel verantwortlich ist
> 
> mfg




Ich komm mi. Hab ja eh nix zu tun   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cincinnattikid (15. Juli 2009)

Ich will doch nur die doofen Bücher fürs Achievment =(


----------



## nussy15 (15. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Läuft eigentlich bei euch auch der Server hier extreeeeeem langsam?? Der braucht ja 2 min zum laden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hab cih auhc das gefühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ti_Zero (15. Juli 2009)

mhhhhhhhhh wo seht ihr denn die warteliste?


----------



## Luninator (15. Juli 2009)

Mal im Ernst, Mädels: Wieso loggt ihr euch auf Servern ein, auf denen ihr nicht aktiv spielt?

Gönnt den Spielern der entsprechenden Server ihren Spaß und wartet auf euren. Was für ein Kindergarten wegen ein paar Minuten einen anderen Server zu belagern und den dortigen Spielern somit den Zutritt zu verweigern... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Yoh (15. Juli 2009)

Wegen euch spackt der ganze buffed Server rum ô.o Dauert über 2min ne Seite auf zu machen ô.o


----------



## Anderster (15. Juli 2009)

seltsame szenen spielen sich auf vek'lor ab O.o



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (15. Juli 2009)

JAAAAAA, ich bin auf meinem realm drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  , jetz kann ich meinen DK auf 80 machen, nur noch 1 lvl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Art-Blast (15. Juli 2009)

online wuhu


----------



## Holsinger (15. Juli 2009)

Kommt heut der patch oder why sin die server so lang down? weiß wer was?


----------



## Art-Blast (15. Juli 2009)

online wuhu


----------



## Stormstriker (15. Juli 2009)

Also bei mir ist nur Vek lor Online, wo ist da bitte Anetheron? Mein Main ist btw auf Anetheron , also überflutet den bitte nicht ! ^^


----------



## Meeragus (15. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Läuft eigentlich bei euch auch der Server hier extreeeeeem langsam?? Der braucht ja 2 min zum laden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber hallo, mach mir schon nen kaffee nebenbei um die ladezeit zu verkürzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagostyrian (15. Juli 2009)

Erfolgreich im Charbildschirm von Anetheron PvP!

€: Natoll, nu ist Kargath auch online -_-


----------



## Scandor (15. Juli 2009)

aktuell sind so ca. 10 deutsche Server wieder on


----------



## Manitu2007 (15. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Läuft eigentlich bei euch auch der Server hier extreeeeeem langsam?? Der braucht ja 2 min zum laden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




über dreitausen Leute loggen sich paralel ein was erwartest du? Blizz hat da keine Terraherz rechner zu stehn

das kann noch ne weile dauern und 15 uhr wird nicht unbedingt das ende des wartens sein


----------



## Giorgo (15. Juli 2009)

alle server on ausser Rajaxx oder wie?


----------



## zaltim (15. Juli 2009)

18 deutsche server on !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: meiner aber immernochnet


----------



## kingkryzon (15. Juli 2009)

Meeragus schrieb:


> lol warteschlange knapp 8k -.- geht noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und alle leute hier auf buffed^^
der server stirbt ab^^


----------



## Scandor (15. Juli 2009)

aktuell sind so ca. 10 deutsche Server wieder on


----------



## Meeragus (15. Juli 2009)

man merkts das die meisten wieder spielen können buffed läd schneller ^^


----------



## Lenay (15. Juli 2009)

na toll   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nur 3 realms online -.- warum schreiben die nicht gleich hin das alle realms bis 15 uhr dicht sind ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wenn die nich sogar auf 16 oder 17 uhr erweitern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (15. Juli 2009)

jaaaaaa thrall is online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 endlich kann ich emien moonkin wieder sehn xD


----------



## RoGash (15. Juli 2009)

tirion ist nicht mal in der Serverliste drinne -.-*


----------



## Shivara (15. Juli 2009)

Scandor schrieb:


> aktuell sind so ca. 10 deutsche Server wieder on



Ich seh bei mir immernoch nur 2 Server on Forscherliga und Vek'lor oO


----------



## Bodog (15. Juli 2009)

Es werden immer mehr!


----------



## araos (15. Juli 2009)

Was is das denn für ein scheiss? Ich kann nur 2 server online sehen, obwohl angeblich schon 10+ on sind


----------



## Zephir (15. Juli 2009)

Also Anetheron ist online. bin gleich drin juhu

gleich mal weiter twink hoch zoggen


----------



## Gryphos (15. Juli 2009)

Anderster schrieb:


> seltsame szenen spielen sich auf vek'lor ab O.o
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Könnte fast n screen vom classic release sein  XDD

naaaaaaiiiiinnnn Shatt wird bis 15 Uhr dauern.... 
man man man den halben tag warten is echt arsch - das riecht nach ner Gutschreibung ^^


----------



## BlackBirdone (15. Juli 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> so da es länger dauern kann...
> 
> Hier ein Familienvorat Belegte Brötchen und ne 200l Industriekaffeekanne Kaffe, für die Eistee Junkies gibts jeweils ne 5L Flasche Pfirsich/Zitronen Eistee, die  Tee Junkies dürfen sich am Wasserkocher bedienen und gleich setzen wir uns alle in den nächsten Flieger richtung Paris und RAIDEN das Blizz Hauptquatier um die Putzfrau n Kopf kürzer zu machen die für diesen Schlamassel verantwortlich ist
> 
> mfg




Weil das Hauptquatier in Paris liegt ^^


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (15. Juli 2009)

bei mir steht nur: characterliste wird abgerufen


----------



## De Gaudi (15. Juli 2009)

Der screenshot......nun,da sind mindestens 17 goldseller chars drauf,die gehen immer schnell on und der rest sag ich ma neulinge oder twinks zu......oder einfach typen die auf nem andren realm on gehen weil ihrer noch nich on ist*ich bin ehrlich nich druff*


----------



## Dextra17 (15. Juli 2009)

Wieso werden in meiner Realmlist nur die Server mit verlängerten Wartungsarbeiten angezeigt und nicht die volle Liste? -_-


----------



## raffaeline (15. Juli 2009)

Aber wie kommt es, dass bei blizz nur so unfähige penner arbeiten??

einfach unfassbar


----------



## Paul aka Nightshadow (15. Juli 2009)

lol, ich geh kaputt.. gabs das nich früher schon mal wo die wartungsarbeiten vor nem patch immer weiter nach hinten geschoben wurden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turgot (15. Juli 2009)

Jetzt wollte ich grad mal wieder mein Schamie auf Thrall spielen, hänge aber jetzt schon 10 min im Ladescreen xD


----------



## gallatin8 (15. Juli 2009)

Bei mir sehe ich nur das Vek´Lor und Forscherliga online sind, wo sind das bitte 10 Server?


----------



## Manitu2007 (15. Juli 2009)

Zerato_Thrall schrieb:


> bei mir steht nur: characterliste wird abgerufen




einfach abbrechen und du bist auf deinem Heimatserver

ich trau mich aber nich einzuloggn wer weis wieviele das noch versuchen


----------



## zaltim (15. Juli 2009)

34 server da leute es wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chílin (15. Juli 2009)

Wo bleibt Frostwolf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (15. Juli 2009)

Wie die Server gestürmt werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (15. Juli 2009)

wo bleibt eredar >.<


----------



## Gummibärli (15. Juli 2009)

> Update: Die Wartungsarbeiten werden für folgende Realms verlängert und werden vorraussichtlich bis 15 Uhr andauern: Blutkessel, Das Konsortium, Die Aldor, Echsenkessel, Festung der Stürme, Nethersturm, Shattrath



Bin mal was zu süffeln holen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overbreaker (15. Juli 2009)

gallatin8 schrieb:


> Bei mir sehe ich nur das Vek´Lor und Forscherliga online sind, wo sind das bitte 10 Server?



Mal aktualisieren sprich wegklicken und nochmal neu verbinden.


----------



## Krinos (15. Juli 2009)

hurray gilneas on ^^


----------



## zaltim (15. Juli 2009)

norgannon is on also bis in einer woche baba


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

wo bleibt das konsortium ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bo-rulez (15. Juli 2009)

damn bei mir hängst seit 5 minuten im lade screen....


----------



## De Gaudi (15. Juli 2009)

Lordearon dauert immer etwas länger.....aber keine 60 minuten!!!!!!!!!!!





edit:naja bin wenigstens schon beim char ladescreen


----------



## Bodog (15. Juli 2009)

bo-rulez schrieb:


> damn bei mir hängst seit 5 minuten im lade screen....



Bei mir auch....


----------



## Gryphos (15. Juli 2009)

Bin stark dafür, dass Shatt onkommt: warte shcon seit 11 Uhr =(


----------



## Eldoriel (15. Juli 2009)

jaaa sunstrider is wieder on!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nostal (15. Juli 2009)

Ihr wisst schon dass die *Wartungsarbeiten bis 15Uhr* angekündigt waren? xD

Ne Stunde müsst ihr euch noch gedulden.


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (15. Juli 2009)

ciao, ich bin mal kurz in wow on, war lustig hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Runus (15. Juli 2009)

Kommt man sich ja vor wie vorm Patch hier

/vote for Eredar!!! 

Komm on mein geliebter Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (15. Juli 2009)

Na toll. Ich komm in GARKEINEN Server mehr rein. Ständig kommt der Ladebalken, und bleibt dann am ende einfach so stecken.


----------



## Ochjoh (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die schweinerei sind nicht die regelwartungsarbeiten, sondern die nullinfo. norgannon ist laut bluepost nicht von erweiterten wartungsarbeiten betroffen, aber um 14.oo immer noch nicht online. wer sich mit dem netadmin von wow schon mal auseinandergesetzt hat, weiß warum. diese lusche. bin seit 1980 im geschäft, in gleicher funktion. würde ich jemals so arbeiten, - , entlassung, fristlos, sonst gar nix. und bei mir gets um großkonzerne wie basf, banken, etc.
aber mit den doofen spielern kann mans ja machen, hauptsache die lastschrift funzt.


----------



## Ari7000 (15. Juli 2009)

*push* *delet*...^^


----------



## Edgecution (15. Juli 2009)

Hänge auch im Ladescreen....


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

nostal schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon dass die *Wartungsarbeiten bis 15Uhr* angekündigt waren? xD
> 
> Ne Stunde müsst ihr euch noch gedulden.



aber nicht alle server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanoph (15. Juli 2009)

Wann kommt Durotan endlich on?
Häng jetzt schon 10 min mit meinem neuen DK auf Deathwing im Ladescreen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overbreaker (15. Juli 2009)

Juhu der komplette Realmpool Sturmangriff ist mal wieder länger off als die meisten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandrinchen (15. Juli 2009)

Es wurden weitere Realm hinzugefügt unter anderem auch "das Konsortium" =(
naja also nun doch bis 15 uhr warten=(


----------



## Bodog (15. Juli 2009)

Warum hängt der sich bitte beim Ladescreen auf Oo


----------



## Ordos123 (15. Juli 2009)

wahh da tanzt nen nakter orc !


----------



## Shadowforce2 (15. Juli 2009)

"Charakterliste wird abgerufen..."

*seufz*


----------



## Kamar (15. Juli 2009)

Todeswache on henge aber im Ladebilschirm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Juhu der komplette Realmpool Sturmangriff ist mal wieder länger off als die meisten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja das ist plöt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


grüße vom Konsortium man sieht sich im bg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unfaith (15. Juli 2009)

toll jetz hat blizzard die komplette server hardware ausgetauscht und wir zersschiessen die nach 10 min^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Juli 2009)

jaja was blizz wohl gemacht hatt xD


----------



## Manitu2007 (15. Juli 2009)

SONDERMELDUNG:

Wie wir aus verlässlichen Quellen erfahren haben hat ein Azubi bei Blizzard/Activion ebend ausversehen auf dem Hauptserver den Befehl

Format C:/ eingegeben und somit dafür gesorgt dass das Beliebte Online Rollenspiel "World of Warcraft" nich zugänglich ist. 

Es bestet jedoch keine Gefahr und alle Charaktere sind noch Existent.

dpa/Euche BLÖD Zeitung

mfg


----------



## NWL (15. Juli 2009)

dauert wohl doch noch was ---> 5min ladebildschirm


----------



## Yoh (15. Juli 2009)

Jop hänge auch Ladebildschirm. Nachtwache


----------



## Rincewinda (15. Juli 2009)

lol nu hat Nethersturm auch Wartungsarbeiten bis 15 Uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overbreaker (15. Juli 2009)

metera schrieb:


> ja das ist plöt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klar ich würde sagen nächstes Jahr bis die Arbeiten abgeschlossen sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ordos123 (15. Juli 2009)

Achja ich warte ja noch auf Onyxia


----------



## Emanuel333 (15. Juli 2009)

roflmao, wollte mich gerade mit meinem 73er dk auf "Die Arguswacht" einloggen, bin im ladescreen hängen geblieben, und nun kommt die fehlermeldung das der name bereits existiert xD. is ja ned so das ich nen neuen char erstelle oder so, den hab ich seit mind. 3 monaten!


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (15. Juli 2009)

Ich mein es es gab auch mal waetungsarbeiten bis um 10 oder 11 uhr abends aber auf anderen realms so vir 1,5 jahren oder so.  Edith : gogo baelgun c'mon!


----------



## Infèrnál (15. Juli 2009)

Khaz'goroth auch noch down -.-"


----------



## SireS (15. Juli 2009)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Juhu der komplette Realmpool Sturmangriff ist mal wieder länger off als die meisten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In der letzten Sebtemper-Woche wirds sowas nicht geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn da erscheint Aion und seitens Blizzard wusste man schon immer, wann man sich Unzulänglichkeiten leisten kann und wann besser nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jumpmaster (15. Juli 2009)

Ist doch zum kotzen !!!!!!!

Thrall wieder da und man haengt im Ladebalken fest.

Die bekommen es mal wieder net gebacken.

Mann mann mann


----------



## Lenay (15. Juli 2009)

Oo war noch nicht mal online oder im spiel drinne da sagt der mir trotzdem das ein charakter mit diesem spielernamen bereits vorhanden ist   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unfaith (15. Juli 2009)

ich weiss auch garnicht warum ich mich einloggen will.. hänge eh nur wieder afk in og und surfe auf buffed


----------



## Cincinnattikid (15. Juli 2009)

> naaaaaaiiiiinnnn Shatt wird bis 15 Uhr dauern....
> man man man den halben tag warten is echt arsch - das riecht nach ner Gutschreibung ^^




Du sagst es - aber das beste kommt halt am Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*schrecklich nette Familie guggen geh*


----------



## Yoh (15. Juli 2009)

Laaaaaaaaaaaadebalken...Mhm...Neue Bilde wären mal angesagt die sind ja langsam öde


----------



## Krinos (15. Juli 2009)

wer jetzt n vernünftigen raid zusammenkriegt der kriegtn eis von mir ^^ 
MACH HINNE BLIZZ!!!


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

ich glaub es nicht das ihr immer noch am schimpfen über blizzard seit, wieso wenn die etwas mehr zeit brauchen dann lasst sie.


----------



## Oglokk (15. Juli 2009)

Gryphos schrieb:


> Bin stark dafür, dass Shatt onkommt: warte shcon seit 11 Uhr =(





Shatt 15 uhr schau mal beim starten von WoW


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (15. Juli 2009)

hmm, schon seit mehr als 5 mins is der Ladebalken da...


----------



## Giorgo (15. Juli 2009)

zwar ist mein server da, nur machen kann man fast nix! post down, ah down usw usw


----------



## Apo1337 (15. Juli 2009)

Was soll die scheiße?!?!?!??!

Letzte (oder vorletzte?) Woche war Shatt auch schon länger offline als alle anderen... Bis 15 Uhr.. 

Langsam regt dieser Scheiß auf...

Nicht mal in Guild Wars gibts so scheiß Wartung und da gibts selten Probleme............................


----------



## BlackBirdone (15. Juli 2009)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Juhu der komplette Realmpool Sturmangriff ist mal wieder länger off als die meisten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wie immer XD

Viel lustiger sind aber die die rumheulen "ah ich wechel" "ah da gibs sowas nciht" und zocken in ner 1h eh wieder ^^


----------



## Schorki (15. Juli 2009)

hauptsache um 17 uhr sind die server on wenn cik zu hause bin , rest is wurst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golfyarmani (15. Juli 2009)

Rexxar hat auch einen schönen Ladebildschirm ca. 10min schon


----------



## Kronas (15. Juli 2009)

damn, mein server steht in der erweiterten liste


----------



## Chelrid (15. Juli 2009)

ambossar ist zwar wieder online, hängt nach dem einloggen aber beim Charakterliste wird abgefragt..."


----------



## Unfaith (15. Juli 2009)

lohnt es sich eigentlich im ladescreen zu warten oder sollte man lieber wow neustarten?


----------



## De Gaudi (15. Juli 2009)

Ihr wisst schon dass die Wartungsarbeiten bis 15Uhr angekündigt waren? xD



sicher,aber auf vielen realms nich ist nur funny das ich einen der handvollen realms hab wo es früher aus ist.nur komm ich jetzt nich rein weil diese aasgeier sich wie verrückt die sich einloggen


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

zu Buffed geht wieder


----------



## bo-rulez (15. Juli 2009)

da freut man sich doch schon galtt auf den nächsten patch day


----------



## BladeDragonGX (15. Juli 2009)

Schorki schrieb:


> hauptsache um 17 uhr sind die server on wenn cik zu hause bin , rest is wurst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jute einstellung heute kanns mir egal sein muss eh um 15 uhr weg xD


----------



## Valnarr (15. Juli 2009)

tjo... nun müsste man sich nur noch einloggen können -.-


----------



## Gryphos (15. Juli 2009)

Oglokk schrieb:


> Shatt 15 uhr schau mal beim starten von WoW



das war aber net die ganze Zeit so....


----------



## NWL (15. Juli 2009)

bin drinnen ;D bye bye bis nächsten mittwoch


----------



## RouV3n (15. Juli 2009)

Emanuel333 schrieb:


> roflmao, wollte mich gerade mit meinem 73er dk auf "Die Arguswacht" einloggen, bin im ladescreen hängen geblieben, und nun kommt die fehlermeldung das der name bereits existiert xD. is ja ned so das ich nen neuen char erstelle oder so, den hab ich seit mind. 3 monaten!



Jo ist auch oft so, wenn du dich mit ALT+F4 ausn Spiel "geholt" hast und dann dich danach gleich mit dem selben Char wieder einloggen willst...
Ist also einfach nur ein kleiner fehler, mehr nicht...


----------



## arenasturm (15. Juli 2009)

Valnarr schrieb:


> tjo... nun müsste man sich nur noch einloggen können -.-




auch geil...er hängt beim ladebildschirm nach der charauswahl ^^


----------



## Bodog (15. Juli 2009)

Unfaith schrieb:


> lohnt es sich eigentlich im ladescreen zu warten oder sollte man lieber wow neustarten?



Hab schon 4mal neugestartet, ohne Erfolg, jetzt sagt er mir Namen schon vorhanden!


----------



## Manaori (15. Juli 2009)

Ladebalken.. Ladebalken.. Kein Kaffee mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Waaaah, es brennt, mein Schaaaatzzz, wo bist du, Schatzzz muss holen.... TÖTEN!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamaecki (15. Juli 2009)

Unfaith schrieb:


> lohnt es sich eigentlich im ladescreen zu warten oder sollte man lieber wow neustarten?



Drück einfach Alt+F4, dann sollte es gehen

mfg


----------



## metalsoul20 (15. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube JETZT den Ruhestein zu benutzen... ich hänge schonwieder im Ladescreen -.-


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

ihr seit voll die suchtis, kann man nit was anderes machen wenn wow nit geht?


----------



## Eisenschmieder (15. Juli 2009)

Wenn man hier bisschen liest könnte man meinen es gibt keine andere unterhaltung mehr...
"die welt geht unter" "och ne mein server is down"


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

*heul* 

toll ganzer realmpool sturmangriff nochmal zu den erweiterten wartungsarbeiten hinzugefügt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## De Gaudi (15. Juli 2009)

jiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihaa endlich haben die platz für nen shadowpriest gemacht^^


----------



## Andiheckel (15. Juli 2009)

Ich guck ganz chillig Dr. house (Staffel2) kein Prop zu warten :-) 

Vor 13.30 mich Sonnen lassen was habt ihr so gemacht ?


----------



## Teradas (15. Juli 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Na toll. Ich komm in GARKEINEN Server mehr rein. Ständig kommt der Ladebalken, und bleibt dann am ende einfach so stecken.


Wie bei mir ...

Edit: Ui,ich habe die 2050te Seite angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RouV3n (15. Juli 2009)

2050! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infèrnál (15. Juli 2009)

mir ist langweilig -.-"


----------



## cazimir (15. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> ihr seit voll die suchtis, kann man nit was anderes machen wenn wow nit geht?


Klar gibts auch andere sachen. Ich lass z.B. die repair.exe drüber laufen


----------



## nadel (15. Juli 2009)

lol wird langsam leer hiet dir nrur dritrn rate betragt nicht mehr 1 seite pro 1 min^^


----------



## Unfaith (15. Juli 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> Drück einfach Alt+F4, dann sollte es gehen
> 
> mfg



das war nicht meine frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## araos (15. Juli 2009)

naja, ich hoffe das die server mit den erweiterten wartungsarbeiten dann auch um 15 uhr PÜNKTLICH on kommen


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

Da freu ich mich ja umso mehr auf Ende September 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer nicht weis was ich mein, AION 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

ja so mus das sein^^ prüft am besten den ganzen pc ob da bloß keine vieren drauf sind


----------



## Runus (15. Juli 2009)

Manoman wieso passiert sowas immer wenn die Freundin bei ihrem Papa zu Besuch ist und nicht in greifbarer nähe ist -.-


Eredar wo bist du?


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juli 2009)

und wie schauts aus sind die wartungsarbeiten alle vorbei?


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

araos schrieb:


> naja, ich hoffe das die server mit den erweiterten wartungsarbeiten dann auch um 15 uhr PÜNKTLICH on kommen



hoffen und beten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eloit (15. Juli 2009)

Ist schon interessant das man im Ladebalken steckt...an was das wohl liegt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gryphos (15. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und wie schauts aus sind die wartungsarbeiten alle vorbei?



noe


----------



## BlackBirdone (15. Juli 2009)

Andiheckel schrieb:


> Ich guck ganz chillig Dr. house (Staffel2) kein Prop zu warten :-)
> 
> Vor 13.30 mich Sonnen lassen was habt ihr so gemacht ?




Ick geh mich jetz tSonnen hat ja kin Sinn hier ne 1h zu warten..


----------



## araos (15. Juli 2009)

metera schrieb:


> hoffen und beten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Bibel of Azeroth holen geh*


----------



## Eraha (15. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und wie schauts aus sind die wartungsarbeiten alle vorbei?


bei vielen server jap, aber man hängt noch beim einloggen... also char anzeigen


----------



## De Gaudi (15. Juli 2009)

Ok der platz für den shadowpriest ist vom ladescreen besetzt worden......muss spielen.....fleisch.....hirn......wotlk...........bc....classic....muargh


----------



## Unfaith (15. Juli 2009)

sonne?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

das kann alles noch bissel dauern


----------



## Zyfor (15. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Da freu ich mich ja umso mehr auf Ende September
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Allerdings, werd ich sicherlich auch ausprobieren. Mal schaun ob es ein würdiger Ablößer wird oder zumindest Abwechslung zu WoW bringt

P.S.: Asmodier ftw =)


----------



## GeratGonzo (15. Juli 2009)

wie geil, rumheulen das man ewig im ladescreen is, wenn schon ne woche vorher von blizz gesagt wurde das es bis 15:00 dauert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feltor (15. Juli 2009)

Alter langsam reichts aber Blizz... zuerst verschiebt ihr die Wartungsarbeiten um ein paar Stunden und dann häng ich 20 min im Ladebildschrim fest
Echt Blizzard wenn ihr zuwenig mitarbeiter für habt dann besorgt euch eben neue


----------



## Revan09 (15. Juli 2009)

Seh ich bzw les ich richtig(hab nich alles gelesen)
an einem is den heut mittwoch thread kein nörgler ein wunder is passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## P-ride (15. Juli 2009)

wenn da nicht so ne nette blutelfe aufm ladeschirm wäre, wäre es noch langweiliger xD


eben kurz aufm server gewesen... 5 leute on... scheinbar.


----------



## Shadowforce2 (15. Juli 2009)

araos schrieb:


> naja, ich hoffe das die server mit den erweiterten wartungsarbeiten dann auch um 15 uhr PÜNKTLICH on kommen



um 15 uhr werden sich die ersten eingeloggt haben weil dann endlich der ladebildschirm weg is ^^


----------



## Eloit (15. Juli 2009)

OMG!!!! Ich bin drinne! Nach ca. 10min laden lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

Zyfor schrieb:


> Allerdings, werd ich sicherlich auch ausprobieren. Mal schaun ob es ein würdiger Ablößer wird oder zumindest Abwechslung zu WoW bringt
> 
> P.S.: Asmodier ftw =)



Bin mir noch nicht sicher welche Rasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal schauen, dieses WE is ja wieder Beta, freu mich schon


----------



## Dariia (15. Juli 2009)

na  zu früh  gefreut  lies einBeitrag über Dir Revan 09


----------



## Taksoa (15. Juli 2009)

Ich wollte hier auch schon immer was gepostet haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Twink will BU...Server bitte online kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## De Gaudi (15. Juli 2009)

Mann,die sagen das es bis 15 dauert und meinen WIR wären blöd,NICHT alle realms sind das*hust*lernt lesen*hust*


----------



## Taksoa (15. Juli 2009)

Eloit schrieb:


> OMG!!!! Ich bin drinne! Nach ca. 10min laden lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Auf welchen Realm biste?


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

ihr habt wirklich nix anderes zu tun! oder?


----------



## Golfyarmani (15. Juli 2009)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

bin drin


wie beim 1. mal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gryphos (15. Juli 2009)

nur noch 49mins...





....bis zur nächsten Verlängerung


----------



## Kronas (15. Juli 2009)

ihr glücklichen habt wenigstens schon ne charliste und ladebalken, ich muss noch auf der blizz seite darauf warten, dass der pfeil neben die silberne hand grün wird und nach oben zeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RouV3n (15. Juli 2009)

Hmm also mit meinen Chars die nicht in Nordend rumlungern komme ich rein...


----------



## Vampirgott (15. Juli 2009)

*Ich bin drin! JAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne bb und bis nächste Woche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feltor (15. Juli 2009)

endlich auf meinem Server... Danke Blizz nach 3 Stunden-.-


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

Gryphos schrieb:


> nur noch 49mins...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das wollen wir nicht hoffen ...


----------



## Eloit (15. Juli 2009)

Arygos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taksoa (15. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> ihr habt wirklich nix anderes zu tun! oder?




Du auch nicht? Gammelst ja auch hier rum


----------



## De Gaudi (15. Juli 2009)

Wir haben was andres zu tun: wir schreiben hier im thread schon aufgefallen? und: du anscheinend auch,bist also nix besseres...mfg,@Slighter


----------



## gehhamsterbn (15. Juli 2009)

ich kann mich zwar einloggen und dann einen charakter auswählen aber weiter als zum ladebildschirm komm ich net. irgendwann flieg ich raus und er sagt die Verbidund zum Server wurde unterbrochen...

spiele auf Ambossar btw


----------



## Paulchen87 (15. Juli 2009)

wir heute das neue patch drauf gemacht oder warum dauert es solang? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (15. Juli 2009)

hat sich jemand einloggen können bei dem der char grade in nordend war?


----------



## Sindbad1988 (15. Juli 2009)

ich muss ja mal erlich sagen ich finde es lustig das sich so viele über Blizz auf regen das die wartung so lange dauert und wie scheisse es doch sei aber spielen tuhen sie es trotzdem. das verstehe ich irgendwie nich so, ich meine mich ärgert es auch etwas aber trotzdem muss man doch nich so ausflippen, wenn sie halt so lange brauchen dann sollen sie sich die zeit nehmen. das ist meine meinung.


----------



## Muy (15. Juli 2009)

Ich tippe auf Fraktionswechsel ^^


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (15. Juli 2009)

bin endlich drin juuhuuu, und bis spätzer mal, ciao 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kobayashi55 (15. Juli 2009)

...Wartungsarbeiten schon und gut, muss halt sein! Aber was mich tierisch annervt ist das Info Fenster, mein Server war nämlich nicht unter den bis 15 Uhr abgeschalteten.
Dann sollen sie halt sagen alle Server bis 15 Uhr und gut ist. Ich weiß....mimimimi^^

Mußte ich mal loswerden...ist halt der falsche Tag um mit Rauchen aufzuhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (15. Juli 2009)

Sind schon welche der erweiterten da?


----------



## De Gaudi (15. Juli 2009)

BIN DRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNN!



an alle dies nich sind:mein beileid könnts nr hoffen dass 15 uhr schnell kommt



ps:bin jetzt ma leute von der klippe schmeissen...priest^^


----------



## Mindadar (15. Juli 2009)

Sindbad1988 schrieb:


> ich muss ja mal erlich sagen ich finde es lustig das sich so viele über Blizz auf regen das die wartung so lange dauert und wie scheisse es doch sei aber spielen tuhen sie es trotzdem. das verstehe ich irgendwie nich so, ich meine mich ärgert es auch etwas aber trotzdem muss man doch nich so ausflippen, wenn sie halt so lange brauchen dann sollen sie sich die zeit nehmen. das ist meine meinung.



Am meisten weil die langen wartungsarbeiten angekündigt waren....


----------



## Gryphos (15. Juli 2009)

naja bin jetzt mit meinem warri Twink drinne aber aufm falschen server ^^

btw noch 45min


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

wird langsamm langweilig .. öhm ich würde mal sagen :

Mishki Gammi
Nas rassmeshat zabavnymi pryzhkami.
V gostyah&#65279; u nih my pobyvaem s vami,
V strane volshebnoj Gammi. 					




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O54E9Hrbois


----------



## WoWFreak84 (15. Juli 2009)

GeratGonzo schrieb:


> wie geil, rumheulen das man ewig im ladescreen is, wenn schon ne woche vorher von blizz gesagt wurde das es bis 15:00 dauert
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast schon was gemerkt oder? ^^
Wenn sie im Ladescreen sind kann der Server ja wohl kaum offline sein ^^
Und dran gearbeitet wird dann soweit auch nicht.

Da sie im Ladescreen sind, würde das heißen das dieser Server nicht von der bis 15uhr andauernden Wartung betroffen ist.


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

re und so

musste zwischen dem surfen auch mal mittagspause machen xD


----------



## Sindbad1988 (15. Juli 2009)

kobayashi55 schrieb:


> ...Wartungsarbeiten schon und gut, muss halt sein! Aber was mich tierisch annervt ist das Info Fenster, mein Server war nämlich nicht unter den bis 15 Uhr abgeschalteten.
> Dann sollen sie halt sagen alle Server bis 15 Uhr und gut ist. Ich weiß....mimimimi^^
> 
> Mußte ich mal loswerden...ist halt der falsche Tag um mit Rauchen aufzuhören
> ...



ja die info von blizz is kacke da gebe ich dir recht. und von mimimimi habe ich nixx gesagt xD ^^


----------



## Hortensie (15. Juli 2009)

Todeswache ist on. Jipieeeeee


----------



## Azralina (15. Juli 2009)

blizz sollte wieder zusatzspielzeit denen gönnen die seit 1 uhr nachts offline sin..das suckt derbe -.-

glaub ja nich das sich irgenwas an der spielweise geändert hat zwecks inis voll unso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

JA zwischen mir und euch gibt es einen kleinen unterschied ihr gammelt rum weil ihr bei wow nit rein kommt ich gammel rum weil ich auf der arbeit nix zu tun hab.


----------



## firstchar (15. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> ihr habt wirklich nix anderes zu tun! oder?



Du offensichtlich auch nicht!^^


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

JA zwischen mir und euch gibt es einen kleinen unterschied ihr gammelt rum weil ihr bei wow nit rein kommt ich gammel rum weil ich auf der arbeit nix zu tun hab.


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> re und so
> 
> musste zwischen dem surfen auch mal mittagspause machen xD



webe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Als ich zurück kam waren 20 seiten mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanfgurke (15. Juli 2009)

Trackmania Nations ... guter Zeitverteib Leute.


----------



## Gryphos (15. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> re und so



wb undso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (15. Juli 2009)

Tach zusammen.


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

sorry für doppelantwort pc hat gehangen und dann hat internet das doppelt eingeschmissen^^


/edit: achja und wenn ich nit gerade arbeiten würde dann wäre ich draußen bei freuden, da die ferien haben


----------



## Sindbad1988 (15. Juli 2009)

ohh ja tmn önnte man da zocken haste recht^^ wobei läuft doch eh nur noch forever oda ?


----------



## Mindadar (15. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> sorry für doppelantwort pc hat gehangen und dann hat internet das doppelt eingeschmissen^^



pc formatieren hilft! 
naja es hilft immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 egal gegen was ^^


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

ich bin auf der arbeit also egal wenn pc freggt geht dann wird en neuen gekauft von daher ist mir das egal.


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> webe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jetzt erkenne ich deine Signatur wieder
Von wegen Deichmann Werbung

Der Typ hat nen Schumerang von den Netherdrachen D:


----------



## -Azurak- (15. Juli 2009)

und, was ist das erste was ihr macht, wenn der server wieder on ist? ^^


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Jetzt erkenne ich deine Signatur wieder
> Von wegen Deichmann Werbung
> 
> Der Typ hat nen Schumerang von den Netherdrachen D:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weis ich gar nicht, kann aber sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

der thread wir geschlossen und alle die zocken können zocken direkt wieder


----------



## Runus (15. Juli 2009)

-Azurak- schrieb:


> und, was ist das erste was ihr macht, wenn der server wieder on ist? ^^



In den LFG gehn und Raid suchen =D


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

-Azurak- schrieb:


> und, was ist das erste was ihr macht, wenn der server wieder on ist? ^^



im hc spammen " jaaaa der server ist wieder on"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Numbe (15. Juli 2009)

*streck* *In den Beitrag setz*

*Ein RE-Schild aufstell*

Morgäääähn!

*Kalte Ravioli aus der Dose löffel*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (15. Juli 2009)

Runus schrieb:


> In den LFG gehn und Raid suchen =D



twinken.....oder naxx 10ner noch nen paar marken sammeln


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

Numbe schrieb:


> *streck* *In den Beitrag setz*
> 
> *Ein RE-Schild aufstell*
> 
> ...




wb
und guten hunger


----------



## -Azurak- (15. Juli 2009)

ich würd ja gern mal aion spielen....


----------



## Shivara (15. Juli 2009)

-Azurak- schrieb:


> und, was ist das erste was ihr macht, wenn der server wieder on ist? ^^



Im Gildenchat meckern, weil's so lang gedauert hat und zuspruch bekommen, bin da Gott sei Dank ned der einzige Süchtel. *g*


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

-Azurak- schrieb:


> ich würd ja gern mal aion spielen....



Musst dich bis Freitag abend gedulden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann is Beta


----------



## Hanfgurke (15. Juli 2009)

Ja läuft nur noch Forever ... Egal macht Spaß ^^


----------



## -Azurak- (15. Juli 2009)

Shivara schrieb:


> Im Gildenchat meckern, weil's so lang gedauert hat und zuspruch bekommen, bin da Gott sei Dank ned der einzige Süchtel. *g*



hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willer (15. Juli 2009)

> *streck* *In den Beitrag setz*
> 
> *Ein RE-Schild aufstell*
> 
> ...





webe und guten hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Azurak- (15. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Musst dich bis Freitag abend gedulden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



woher krieg ich nen key? ^^


----------



## Sindbad1988 (15. Juli 2009)

najut ick verabschiede mich auch mal, ich futta noch was und dann wird Kragjin ja da sein ^^ also bis nächste woche bb


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

-Azurak- schrieb:


> woher krieg ich nen key? ^^



Du kannst bei Amazon vorbestellen, dann bekommst einen Key für alle Betawochenenden mit mail

Link: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B002B558KY/ref=nosim?tag=buffed-21


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

bye sindbad1988


----------



## Numbe (15. Juli 2009)

Danköö :>

Krass *_* Da ist man nur ne Runde schlafen und ihr spammt hier 54 Seiten rein :>


----------



## -Azurak- (15. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Du kannst bei Amazon vorbestellen, dann bekommst einen Key für alle Betawochenenden mit mail



und wenn es dann nix taugt? was soll ich dann mit dem vorbestellten game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuman (15. Juli 2009)

2054 seiten? mmh...mir scheints so, dass zu viele nichts anderes als wow spielen^^


----------



## -Azurak- (15. Juli 2009)

Kuman schrieb:


> 2054 seiten? mmh...mir scheints so, dass zu viele nichts anderes als wow spielen^^



gibt halt nichts besseres :/


----------



## Grades (15. Juli 2009)

boah die sind doch so arschig die blizzard freaks ^^ blackrock soll on hab heute endlich mal frei und dann sowas


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

Numbe schrieb:


> Danköö :>
> 
> Krass *_* Da ist man nur ne Runde schlafen und ihr spammt hier 54 Seiten rein :>




büdde


und die haben in 2 stunden fast 50 seiten voll bekommen das ist schon krass


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

-Azurak- schrieb:


> und wenn es dann nix taugt? was soll ich dann mit dem vorbestellten game
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das kannst wieder stornieren, wenns nicht willst.


----------



## Kuman (15. Juli 2009)

Doch PTR^^ ok, ist auch WoW, aber die Server laufen^^


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

*sich streckt* hmmm wird zeit das ich nach hause gehe xD


----------



## Numbe (15. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab eben Wc3 über Battle.net gespielt :>

Ich habs versucht.. ehrlich..

Mein Mitspieler hat mich geflamet warum ich das nicht kann ><

Naja, einmal funzt der Tittenbonus nicht... *_*

... Hab ich das gerade gesagt? :> *pfeif*


----------



## Willer (15. Juli 2009)

naja bei soviel aktivität ist das keine kunst gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: 2055 seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Azurak- (15. Juli 2009)

Willer schrieb:


> naja bei soviel aktivität ist das keine kunst gewesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mir werden viel weniger anzeigt...

/e: und zwar 1028


----------



## Faransol (15. Juli 2009)

Leute heute haben wir schon 84 seiten gefüllt^^ sind jetzt an der 85.... schaffen wir noch 15? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Runus (15. Juli 2009)

Wer alles nichts zutun hat und einfach nur wartet bis in einer "halben stunde" die Server on gehn, der erhebe bitte den Finger

*Finger heb*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuman (15. Juli 2009)

Wenn wir die 3000 noch schaffen wollen müssen wir uns beeilen...nicht mal mehr 30 min zeit^^


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Numbe schrieb:


> Also ich hab eben Wc3 über Battle.net gespielt :>
> 
> Ich habs versucht.. ehrlich..
> 
> ...



Der T-Bonus würde dir bei dem Lichking auch nicht helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außer den T-Sets natürlich ^^


----------



## Willer (15. Juli 2009)

so stehts bei mir da ^^


----------



## araos (15. Juli 2009)

*finger heb*


----------



## -Azurak- (15. Juli 2009)

Willer schrieb:


> so stehts bei mir da ^^



wir werden ja auch viel mehr beiträge pro seite angezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taksoa (15. Juli 2009)

Noch 26 Min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ratbusta (15. Juli 2009)

whoa nachher endlich meinen geilen schamanen spielen


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

-Azurak- schrieb:


> und wenn es dann nix taugt? was soll ich dann mit dem vorbestellten game
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



https://www.amazon.de/gp/css/history/view.h...wheres-my-stuff

Hier kannstes wieder stornieren. Geht easy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willer (15. Juli 2009)

*nicht den finger heb* ... 
vertreib mir nur die zeit bissel

werd eh erst heute abend zocken


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

*finger heb*


----------



## Shavana (15. Juli 2009)

schnell noch 50 seiten schreiben^^


----------



## Willer (15. Juli 2009)

> wir werden ja auch viel mehr beiträge pro seite angezeig



ok das erklärt dann alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Azurak- (15. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/gp/css/history/view.h...wheres-my-stuff
> 
> Hier kannstes wieder stornieren. Geht easy
> 
> ...



ich hab noch nie bei amazon bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(

kompliziert? ^^


----------



## araos (15. Juli 2009)

da hat man sich mal entschieden per werbt einen freund und co, mit 3 accs gleich zeitig los zu ziehen und dann sowas..

hab die classic schon neben mir liegen, den key an mich selbst geschickt,  nach 2h hatte ich dann auch endlich einen Namen für den/die Char(s) und die Server sind immer noch nich wieder da....


----------



## Numbe (15. Juli 2009)

Narf *_* Ich wusste das der T-boni irgendwann zu low ist x.x

Btw...

Ich brauche eure Hilfe v.v'

Wie findet ihr... das hier: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faransol (15. Juli 2009)

*finger auch nicht heb*...

bin auf arbeit is aber so stink langweilig dass ich mir die zeit hier vertreib^^.....

so long..... Fara



Numbe schrieb:


> Narf *_* Ich wusste das der T-boni irgendwann zu low ist x.x
> 
> Btw...
> 
> ...



hübsch ^^ gute farben kombi


----------



## Rennfloh (15. Juli 2009)

*Aloha sag und finger heb*

2056 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chílin (15. Juli 2009)

*hust* finger heben 

frostwolf solle endlich on kommen


----------



## Willer (15. Juli 2009)

> Wie findet ihr... das hier:



krass ^^sieht geil aus von dir gezeichnet?


----------



## emcSpeedi (15. Juli 2009)

Geiler Patchday grade hat mein PC komplett den Geist aufgegeben >.<


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Numbe schrieb:


> Narf *_* Ich wusste das der T-boni irgendwann zu low ist x.x
> 
> Btw...
> 
> ...



Bin immun gegen den T-Boni. Habs extra geskillt für PvP xD
Aber schön gezeichnet


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

emcSpeedi schrieb:


> Geiler Patchday grade hat mein PC komplett den Geist aufgegeben >.<



patchday? o.O


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

-Azurak- schrieb:


> ich hab noch nie bei amazon bestellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hatte auch noch nie dort was bestellt geht aber echt leicht, auf http://www.amazon.de/dp/B002B558KY/ref=nosim?tag=buffed-21 rechts auf "vorbestellen" klicken, dann rechts auf "zur kasse gehen", dann musste nur einen Acc anlegen und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## emcSpeedi (15. Juli 2009)

Naja Mittwoch halt is bei mir jeden Mittwoch nen Patchday 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mibellchen (15. Juli 2009)

Hi hab mal ne frage wie kann das sein das meine frau auf unseren server (Malygos) draufkommt und ich nicht? bei mir steht der server ist off bitte um hilfe


----------



## Numbe (15. Juli 2009)

Willer schrieb:


> krass ^^sieht geil aus von dir gezeichnet?



+ *_* Mir war langweilig :> *Mag ihre Schamanin*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## araos (15. Juli 2009)

emcSpeedi schrieb:


> Geiler Patchday grade hat mein PC komplett den Geist aufgegeben >.<




Schön wärs... dann hätte sich das warten wenigstens gelohnt, obwohl auf diesen crap der mit 3.2 kommt kann ich auch verzichten....


----------



## Kuman (15. Juli 2009)

Nice gezeichnet...bei mir kommen immer nur Strichmännchen raus^^


----------



## Willer (15. Juli 2009)

kein patchay ... wartungs day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab aber kein prblem damit .. solange es anschlie0ßend lagfrei läuft ^^


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

Numbe schrieb:


> Narf *_* Ich wusste das der T-boni irgendwann zu low ist x.x
> 
> Btw...
> 
> ...



das pic sieht geil aus



und naja das ist auch ein zeitvertreib von mir von daher egal


----------



## Mindadar (15. Juli 2009)

Faransol schrieb:


> *finger auch nicht heb*...
> 
> bin auf arbeit is aber so stink langweilig dass ich mir die zeit hier vertreib^^.....
> 
> ...



muss ja nen toller beruf sein ^^


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

T -2h 20min bis feierabend >.<


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

time do go home - 1h 15 minutes
its so far


----------



## emcSpeedi (15. Juli 2009)

Willer schrieb:


> kein patchay ... wartungs day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn bei mir denn noch was laufen würde... PC ist ja jetzt kaputt -.-
Kackding grade jetzt zu den Sommerferien besser konnts ja nicht laufen..


----------



## Numbe (15. Juli 2009)

Kuman schrieb:


> Nice gezeichnet...bei mir kommen immer nur Strichmännchen raus^^



Mh *_* Naja, das ist einer meiner ersten Versuche sowas am Rechner zu machen :X

Das, und zwei andere Bilder hängen bei uns im G-Forum *_*


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Was du darfst vor mir in den Feierabend? >:-o

/nerf Arbeitszeiten


----------



## da_lolo (15. Juli 2009)

*fingerheb*
ich will ein eis.. ein magnum.. ein magnum Mandel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tante Edit sagt: Yeah! seite 2057!


----------



## Arkendis (15. Juli 2009)

Server bis 17 Uhr off ...


----------



## Cekol (15. Juli 2009)

gestern um 0:40 noch 79 geworden mit meinem krieger -.- neeeed fix level 80 dann kann ich noch meinen kollgen überholen mit meinem magier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasse (15. Juli 2009)

*ich auch finger heb*


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Was du darfst vor mir in den Feierabend? >:-o
> 
> /nerf Arbeitszeiten




ja das ist der vorteil wenn man auf dem amt arbeitet da hat man um 4 uhr frei und freitags um halb 1


----------



## araos (15. Juli 2009)

17 uhr.... es stimmt, leck mich doch


----------



## Gryphos (15. Juli 2009)

noch 16min...

... bis zur nächsten Verlängerung


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> ja das ist der vorteil wenn man auf dem amt arbeitet da hat man um 4 uhr frei und freitags um halb 1



/nerf Beamte :>

Ich muss von 8-17 Uhr arbeiten.. aber am Freitag ist man hier gnädig da nur bis 16 Uhr ^^


----------



## Shivara (15. Juli 2009)

Mibellchen schrieb:


> Hi hab mal ne frage wie kann das sein das meine frau auf unseren server (Malygos) draufkommt und ich nicht? bei mir steht der server ist off bitte um hilfe



Is bei mir genauso, bin auf Rexxar und bei allen von denen ich bisher gehört hab is er schon on, bei mir wird er immernoch als offline angezeigt. Wieso weiss ich allerings auch nicht. =(


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

Gryphos schrieb:


> noch 16min...
> 
> ... bis zur nächsten Verlängerung



ja ist doch schon bis 17 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> /nerf Beamte :>
> 
> Ich muss von 8-17 Uhr arbeiten.. aber am Freitag ist man hier gnädig da nur bis 16 Uhr ^^




beamte haben es schon gut^^


----------



## Grades (15. Juli 2009)

das behinderte is ja mein server steht nirgends das da was verlängert werden muss und der is au noch net on ich kotz ab


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> /nerf Beamte :>
> 
> Ich muss von 8-17 Uhr arbeiten.. aber am Freitag ist man hier gnädig da nur bis 16 Uhr ^^



hö gleiche Arbeitszeiten. Fr. hab ich bis 15:45 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuman (15. Juli 2009)

Noch 15 min...dann hör ich endlich auf zu zittern^^


----------



## Grades (15. Juli 2009)

Kuman schrieb:


> Noch 15 min...dann hör ich endlich auf zu zittern^^




das glaubst au nur du ^^


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

fang an weiter zu beten


----------



## Elda (15. Juli 2009)

leck mich bis 17 Uhr oO


----------



## Numbe (15. Juli 2009)

Waaaaaay... ich kann weiter malen.. dabei wollte ich heute mal wieder Daylis machen, narf *_*

Kann mir mal einer sagen wie ich mir so ne Buffed Signatur erstell? o.O


----------



## Phenyl19 (15. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> ja das ist der vorteil wenn man auf dem amt arbeitet da hat man um 4 uhr frei und freitags um halb 1



Hab die gleichen Feierabendzeiten und arbeite nicht auf dem Amt. *Yeah*

btw: Weiß jemand wie es um Die Aldor steht?


----------



## Taksoa (15. Juli 2009)

Malfurion bis 17:00 down -.-'
War wohl nichts mit Twink vorher BU bevor Ulduar losgeht -.-'

*aufreg*


----------



## Sindbad1988 (15. Juli 2009)

So also jetz bekomme ick auch nen Hals ey, wie jetz bis 17 uhr haben die nen knall, watt machen die denn da? da is man azu hause den Ganzen tag hat 10€ Urlaub und dann das ey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shavana (15. Juli 2009)

lol lol bis 17 uhr wartungsarbeiten, da bekommt man das kotzen...und heut abend U25er bestimmt wieder laggy wie sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was machen die bloß 16 stunden an den serven? und besser wirds dennoch nicht


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

*betet zu blizzard*

realmpool sturmangriff möchte wohl gerne on kommen 

*zuende gebetet*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (15. Juli 2009)

Die aldor sollte eigentlich schon on sein!


----------



## Gryphos (15. Juli 2009)

metera schrieb:


> ja ist doch schon bis 17 uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja Shatt (noch) net

is irgendwie schon unverschämt solange zu machen....
also ob Patchday wär


----------



## White-Frost (15. Juli 2009)

Wird eigentlich irgend n Hotfix oder weis Gott was aufgespielt das se so dermassend lang down sind is ja schon die Zeit die se für ganze Patches brauchen


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

Omg, bis 17 Uhr, Blizzard macht sich wieder fürchterlich beliebt


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

Phenyl19 schrieb:


> Hab die gleichen Feierabendzeiten und arbeite nicht auf dem Amt. *Yeah*




also mein bruder ist metallbauer und der hat auch die gleichen arbeitszeiten wie ich von daher.

ich ind es gut dann kann ich mit dem zusammen zocken.


----------



## Taksoa (15. Juli 2009)

Dafür sollte Blizzard uns nene Tag frei schenken....Man ich reg mich auf...Ferien und dann sowas -.-'

Und da mieses Wetter hier ist, kommt rausgehn auchnicht in Frage -.-'


----------



## pappamccoy (15. Juli 2009)

Meine Fresse kann doch nicht sein bis 17 Uhr was machen die da? Und danach hat man wieder nur Zeitlupe! Dafür bezahlt man auch noch


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

AION ich komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (15. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> AION ich komme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


AION wird ja sicher niemals wartungsarbeiten haben^^


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

*schnappt sich wieder ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ALLE MACHT DER HORDE

*hust* Achja gott sei dank gibt es diese Bubblepot xD


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> AION wird ja sicher niemals wartungsarbeiten haben^^



Immer diese Spielverderber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Numbe (15. Juli 2009)

Sie haben festgestellt das alle klassen zu Op sind, und beschlossen sie alle zu löschen :> Horde und Allianz auf eine Fraktion gezüchtet mit nur einer Rasse! Und um sich alles noch einfacher zu machen, kann man nur Paladin spielen. *_* Da Faceroll die einfachste Methode des Spielens ist! :>
Dazu bekommt jeder Spieler als Trost zwei Jahre Spielzeit geschenkt, ein Frostwyrm als Mount, ein Gamemaster-pet und 20k Gold! :>

... Ich bin mir total sicher, wirklich!

...not :>

Sagt mir jetzt einer wo ich so ne Signatur her krieg? x.x *T-Boni und so auspack* *_*


----------



## Kuman (15. Juli 2009)

Jetzt heißt's 2 weitere Stunden zittern...Oder ich grab irgendwo GW aus...da gibts net so lange Wartungsarbeiten^^


----------



## White-Frost (15. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Immer diese Spielverderber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab schon überlegt den Ferienboy nich auch noch mit in den Flame zu nehmen aber der hat ja noch schnell den Satz mit dem Wetter dazu editiert dachte für die extra Mühe seinerseits lass ich das mal =P


----------



## Faransol (15. Juli 2009)

metera schrieb:


> *betet zu blizzard*
> 
> realmpool sturmangriff möchte wohl gerne on kommen
> 
> ...



Net zuende gebetet sondern amen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelxzorn (15. Juli 2009)

ja und jetzt?


----------



## Galadith (15. Juli 2009)

Kann es sein das es 2 neue Server gibt?

Ulduar und Malorne


----------



## Hellfire1337 (15. Juli 2009)

ja wie cool mein server is on xD


----------



## Mindadar (15. Juli 2009)

wtf bis 17 uhr 
und am ende ändert sich doch eh nix....das einzigste was die nun machen können zur entschuldigung ist meine twinks alle auf 80 zu hauen ^^


----------



## sconic (15. Juli 2009)

und bei meinem haben sie es bis um 17 uhr verlängert -.-


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Numbe schrieb:


> Sie haben festgestellt das alle klassen zu Op sind, und beschlossen sie alle zu löschen :> Horde und Allianz auf eine Fraktion gezüchtet mit nur einer Rasse! Und um sich alles noch einfacher zu machen, kann man nur Paladin spielen. *_* Da Faceroll die einfachste Methode des Spielens ist! :>
> Dazu bekommt jeder Spieler als Trost zwei Jahre Spielzeit geschenkt, ein Frostwyrm als Mount, ein Gamemaster-pet und 20k Gold! :>
> 
> ... Ich bin mir total sicher, wirklich!
> ...



*baut sich aus arktischen Pelzen eine Decke und wirft sie drüber*

Decke trifft T-Boni kritisch. T-Boni ist nicht mehr im Sichtfeld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm welche Signatur denn? :>


----------



## Serban (15. Juli 2009)

Wieso geht ihr nicht einfach aufm Testrelam? Oder sind die auch down oO?


----------



## Phenyl19 (15. Juli 2009)

Galadith schrieb:


> Kann es sein das es 2 neue Server gibt?
> 
> Ulduar und Malorne



nee die gibts schon länger, sind aber die neusten.


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

Numbe schrieb:


> Sie haben festgestellt das alle klassen zu Op sind, und beschlossen sie alle zu löschen :> Horde und Allianz auf eine Fraktion gezüchtet mit nur einer Rasse! Und um sich alles noch einfacher zu machen, kann man nur Paladin spielen. *_* Da Faceroll die einfachste Methode des Spielens ist! :>
> Dazu bekommt jeder Spieler als Trost zwei Jahre Spielzeit geschenkt, ein Frostwyrm als Mount, ein Gamemaster-pet und 20k Gold! :>
> 
> ... Ich bin mir total sicher, wirklich!
> ...



lol erstmal

und das mit der signatur, wenn du deinen char als signatur haben willst dann klick einfahc auf die signatur und guck dich da um wenn du das fertig hast gehst du auf deinen namen und dann auf signatur ändern, ist nicht gerade die bestee erklärung aber ich weiß nicht wie ich es dir gerade erklären soll.


----------



## chílin (15. Juli 2009)

ja aber hoffentlich bekommen wir nen tag gut geschrieben ^^ bs 17 uhr omg


----------



## Kuman (15. Juli 2009)

/sign


----------



## White-Frost (15. Juli 2009)

Galadith schrieb:


> Kann es sein das es 2 neue Server gibt?
> 
> Ulduar und Malorne


Den Ulduar hab ich vor n paar Tagen schon bemerkt das ich den noch nie gehört hab also heute kamm der sicher nich dazu aber alzu alt is er denk auch nich


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (15. Juli 2009)

17 uhr alter falter das wird wohl nix mit dailys archa / ema  / satha hero blizzard ey sowas unkompetentes ...


----------



## Seawater (15. Juli 2009)

Naja, Realmpool Sturmangriff wird garantiert auch bis 17 Uhr verlängert!


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Den Ulduar hab ich vor n paar Tagen schon bemerkt das ich den noch nie gehört hab also heute kamm der sicher nich dazu aber alzu alt is er denk auch nich



Ich bin auf Ulduar, den gibts schon seit Jänner 09 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Numbe (15. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> *baut sich aus arktischen Pelzen eine Decke und wirft sie drüber*
> 
> Decke trifft T-Boni kritisch. T-Boni ist nicht mehr im Sichtfeld
> 
> ...



*schiel*

Ich würde es dir ja zeigen, aber unter der Decke... *_*

Na x.x So eine wie du hast, zb! :>

Ich wusste mal wo man die erstellen konnte, aber ich finds nicht mehr x.x


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (15. Juli 2009)

Das das bis 17 Uhr dauert steht schon seit 2 Wochen iwo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cellebln (15. Juli 2009)

Kuman schrieb:


> Jetzt heißt's 2 weitere Stunden zittern...Oder ich grab irgendwo GW aus...da gibts net so lange Wartungsarbeiten^^



mit "nicht so lange wartungsarbeiten" meinst du wohl eher, dass es dort niemals dowtimes gibt^^

GW2 ich komme.


----------



## Kuman (15. Juli 2009)

Der beste Satz von Blizz ist immer noch "Wir bitten um euer Verständnis"...
1. Nein, wir haben kein Verständnis
2. Wir können eh nichts machen

Ergo, sie können sich den Satz schenken^^


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

Seawater schrieb:


> Naja, Realmpool Sturmangriff wird garantiert auch bis 17 Uhr verlängert!



bitte nicht ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## araos (15. Juli 2009)

Mir reichts, bin mal ein paar leute bei Assasins Creed töten, bye!


----------



## TheEwanie (15. Juli 2009)

Das war schrott -.-


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

die aldor wo bleibst du *trauer*


----------



## Gryphos (15. Juli 2009)

sollte es keine Gutschrift geben wärs ma beschiss...


aber machen kann man da dann leider auch nix >.<


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Numbe schrieb:


> *schiel*
> 
> Ich würde es dir ja zeigen, aber unter der Decke... *_*
> 
> ...



Meine Signatur gibts hier auf buffed.de nachdem du deine Chardaten mit dem blasc2.0 addon aufgespielt hast.
Dann hast du deinen Char gesuchst und bist auf Visitenkarten gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galadith (15. Juli 2009)

Mir machts irgendwie Angst das FdS nicht mal in der Realmlist angezeigt wird.... *bibber*     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (15. Juli 2009)

Gryphos schrieb:


> sollte es keine Gutschrift geben wärs ma beschiss...
> 
> 
> aber machen kann man da dann leider auch nix >.<



lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum sollten sie eine Gutschrift vergeben? EULA lesen ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (15. Juli 2009)

Langweiliger schrott


----------



## crusader23 (15. Juli 2009)

meine güte weis jemand was die wieder so lange da rumspieln müssen ?


----------



## White-Frost (15. Juli 2009)

Gryphos schrieb:


> sollte es keine Gutschrift geben wärs ma beschiss...
> 
> 
> aber machen kann man da dann leider auch nix >.<


Was se alle mit ihrem Tag Gratis haben mein Gott... Sollen se lieber die Server nie überarbeiten nie neue Inhalte bringen und einfach jeden Mob oder was weis ich Stelle verbuggt lassen so das de irgendwan jeden Mob verfehlst weil jeder den Entkommen Bug hat ^^ Ziehe ich in Zweifel das dir die Variante lieber wäre


----------



## Numbe (15. Juli 2009)

Iiiih Blasc :>

*narf* Was tut man nicht alles x_x

*kratz* Naja, nun weiß ich auch warum das nicht mehr geht :> Neues Ui ftw *_*

btw:

*stellt ein Kreuz für Sen'jin auf und betet*


----------



## Mindadar (15. Juli 2009)

Galadith schrieb:


> Need FdS online.....



Neeed DSH online....
naja dann geh ich eben teletubbis im netz erschießen...


----------



## Taksoa (15. Juli 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Hab schon überlegt den Ferienboy nich auch noch mit in den Flame zu nehmen aber der hat ja noch schnell den Satz mit dem Wetter dazu editiert dachte für die extra Mühe seinerseits lass ich das mal =P




Muh^^
Und Frau bin^^
Also darfst mich ned flamen auch T-Boni 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grades (15. Juli 2009)

BLACKROCK sollon kommen der wird nirgends erwähnt und is immernoch off ich kriegs kotzen


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (15. Juli 2009)

Angeblich werden Instanz Server erweitert
Aber naja... wers glaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falaxs (15. Juli 2009)

kann es sein des leute mit b-net account nicht drauf kommen weil meine kumpels können auf gilneas und ich mi b-net acc net wir bei mir als offline angezeigt


----------



## Mjuu (15. Juli 2009)

where is my loved eredar? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Numbe schrieb:


> *stellt ein Kreuz für Sen'jin auf und betet*



Ieeeeh da betet jemand :O

*Augen zuhalt* Ich hab nichts gesehen!


----------



## White-Frost (15. Juli 2009)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Muh^^
> Und Frau bin^^
> Also darfst mich ned flamen auch T-Boni
> 
> ...


Ich bin an 2 T gebunden also bin ich einer der wenigen WoW Spieler die über diesem Boni stehen =P


----------



## Keryn (15. Juli 2009)

ja toll.....Zirkel auf 17 Uhr verlängert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taekwondudu (15. Juli 2009)

kann mir mal jemand erklären wie es sein kann das bei mir thrall als offline angezeigt, wobei schon welche drauf sind?


----------



## Taksoa (15. Juli 2009)

Also noch 2 Std und 1 min.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (15. Juli 2009)

Ein Butterbrot landet immer auf der Butterseite.
Eine Katze landet immer auf den Pfoten.
Was passiert, wenn man einer Katze Butter auf 
den Rücken schmiert?


----------



## Shivara (15. Juli 2009)

Falaxs schrieb:


> kann es sein des leute mit b-net account nicht drauf kommen weil meine kumpels können auf gilneas und ich mi b-net acc net wir bei mir als offline angezeigt



Denk ich mir auch, hab auch n b-net account und es funktioniert nich wie es soll.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malondil (15. Juli 2009)

> kann es sein des leute mit b-net account nicht drauf kommen weil meine kumpels können auf gilneas und ich mi b-net acc net wir bei mir als offline angezeigt


ja du hast recht. komme mit meinem (bnet) account nicht auf azshara bzw wird als offline angezeigt. mit dem account von meinem bruder (kein bnet) np


----------



## Numbe (15. Juli 2009)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Muh^^
> Und Frau bin^^
> Also darfst mich ned flamen auch T-Boni
> 
> ...



Yeeeha! :>

Ich bin dafür das wir eine T-Gilde auf machen, und ein unbesiegbares Duo bilden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galadith (15. Juli 2009)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Ein Butterbrot landet immer auf der Butterseite.
> Eine Katze landet immer auf den Pfoten.
> Was passiert, wenn man einer Katze Butter auf
> den Rücken schmiert?




xDDDDDD

ich kann nich mehr



*ausprobieren geh*


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

neiiiiiiin realmpool sturmangriff auch bis 17uhr >.<


... alles beten und hoffen hat nicht geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taksoa (15. Juli 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Ich bin an 2 T gebunden also bin ich einer der wenigen WoW Spieler die über diesem Boni stehen =P



darfst mich trotzdem nicht flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und warum?......Na warum.......Weil....ist halt so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grades (15. Juli 2009)

na ganz toll scheiss b net scheiss blizzard scheiss idioten da maaaan^^


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

Server sind down


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

yeah geil ... die aldor auch bis 17 h -.-


----------



## Sindbad1988 (15. Juli 2009)

ick habe mir jetz nen dk erstellt auf ulduar, oda will jemand vll mit mir ne 5 gruppe basteln auf ulduar ? aus fun ich bin für tauren ^^


----------



## Mannaroth (15. Juli 2009)

ahhhh

die brauchen bis 17:00

HILFE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (15. Juli 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> die aldor wo bleibst du *trauer*


Ja...Die gute alte aldor is futsch....


----------



## Mdruffy (15. Juli 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> where is my loved eredar?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



!!!


----------



## ableser (15. Juli 2009)

Taekwondudu schrieb:


> kann mir mal jemand erklären wie es sein kann das bei mir thrall als offline angezeigt, wobei schon welche drauf sind?



das scheint wohl am b-net account zu liegen. bei mir ist das selbe problem.
gildenkollege hat keinen b-net account, ich schon.


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

Numbe schrieb:


> Yeeeha! :>
> 
> Ich bin dafür das wir eine T-Gilde auf machen, und ein unbesiegbares Duo bilden!
> 
> ...



das tödliche duo mit den ...


----------



## Totebone (15. Juli 2009)

OMG und jetz auch noch alle bis 17.00 -.-


----------



## Taksoa (15. Juli 2009)

Numbe schrieb:


> Yeeeha! :>
> 
> Ich bin dafür das wir eine T-Gilde auf machen, und ein unbesiegbares Duo bilden!
> 
> ...




Jahaaaa *voll dafür is*

*Forum Duo Gilde Gründ <T-Boni>*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (15. Juli 2009)

Taksoa schrieb:


> darfst mich trotzdem nicht flamen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das klingt ja irgendwie so irgendwo wie was logisch


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Ach hauptsache Durotan geht

Und ich hocke in der Arbeit >.<


----------



## TheEwanie (15. Juli 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> yeah geil ... die aldor auch bis 17 h -.-


NEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jansteR (15. Juli 2009)

Lasst die Maschinen stehen, nehmt Bomben und Fallschirme!

62 Sek. Tausendwinter

Aber wie sind die da hin gekommen? o.O


----------



## Galadith (15. Juli 2009)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN

FdS bis 17 Uhr -.-


----------



## Nimophelio (15. Juli 2009)

Boah ihr beschissenen Blizzards habt doch nen totalen Knall!


----------



## Numbe (15. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Ieeeeh da betet jemand :O
> 
> *Augen zuhalt* Ich hab nichts gesehen!



*_* <3 Sen'jin

mh.. obwohl... x_x Mit Fraktionswechsel werd ich endlich wieder Horde! :>

*Damals war alles besser*

*Vermisst ihr Muhkuh-Flecken-Fell* T.T  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taekwondudu (15. Juli 2009)

wie ich es bereue mir einen b-net acc gemacht zu haben =/


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

toll ich hock auch noch auf der arbeit das macht fast jeder der arbeitet


----------



## TheEwanie (15. Juli 2009)

BLÖDES BLITZ!


----------



## White-Frost (15. Juli 2009)

jansteR schrieb:


> Lasst die Maschinen stehen, nehmt Bomben und Fallschirme!
> 
> 62 Sek. Tausendwinter
> 
> Aber wie sind die da hin gekommen? o.O


Hast ja 10 sekunden die de mitn Flugtier noch fliegen kannst bevor de abmountest des is ja am Nödlichsten Rand hmm dnek in der Zeit kommt man da hin


----------



## Gryphos (15. Juli 2009)

metera schrieb:


> neiiiiiiin realmpool sturmangriff auch bis 17uhr >.<
> 
> 
> ... alles beten und hoffen hat nicht geholfen
> ...




war echt sowas von klar....
Die server sind jetzt am arsch und werden es nach den Wartungsarbeiten auch weiterhin sein..
da ändert sich nix dran außer, dass die ganzen Leute halt ma n Tag net spielen konnten und dafür noch zahlen 

timer reset:

2Std....

...bis zur nächsten Verlängerung


----------



## Taksoa (15. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Ach hauptsache Durotan geht
> 
> Und ich hocke in der Arbeit >.<




das war mein alter Server. Mein Schami gammelt da rum.Aber ohne Gold,Schultern und Waffe is doof ^^


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Numbe schrieb:


> *_* <3 Sen'jin
> 
> mh.. obwohl... x_x Mit Fraktionswechsel werd ich endlich wieder Horde! :>
> 
> ...



Für die Horde!!!

Ich liebe mein Taurenfell. Das gibt dem Schamanismus so einen gewissen Bonus wenn die Luft sich mit Energie auflädt durch das Blitzschild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wielage (15. Juli 2009)

fds soll on kommen -.-
vorn paar tagen hab ich mich noch gefreut, dass der net bis 17:00uhr off is wie die anderen..

ich glaub der realmpool sturmangriff is iwie am arsch^^


----------



## Shivara (15. Juli 2009)

Taekwondudu schrieb:


> wie ich es bereue mir einen b-net acc gemacht zu haben =/



Ich auch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (15. Juli 2009)

war ja zu erwarten das die bis 15:00 nicht on kommen..


----------



## Arosk (15. Juli 2009)

Komische Uhr hast du ^^


----------



## Taksoa (15. Juli 2009)

Gogo noch 38 seiten^^ Das schaffen wir ja nun auch noch^^


----------



## Nahan (15. Juli 2009)

awon schrieb:


> BLÖDES BLITZ!



Ja, bei uns hat's gestern auch gewittert.
scnr


----------



## Argolo (15. Juli 2009)

Die armen Blizzardmitarbeiter. Warten jetzt schon die Server seid 01:00 morgens und werden erst 17:00 fertig. Wenn die keinen Schichdienst eingerichtet haben, ist das wohl ein ziemlich be*******ner Arbeitstag.


----------



## Maine- (15. Juli 2009)

ich bin für ein riesen thrad im blizz forum für gratis spieltage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayén (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is coming to bubble you!


----------



## Totebone (15. Juli 2009)

spiel ich halt die wow alpha! xD


----------



## TheEwanie (15. Juli 2009)

Nahan schrieb:


> Ja, bei uns hat's gestern auch gewittert.
> scnr


ich meinte damit was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

Maine- schrieb:


> ich bin für ein riesen thrad im blizz forum für gratis spieltage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich mach mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahan (15. Juli 2009)

Maine- schrieb:


> ich bin für ein riesen thrad im blizz forum für gratis spieltage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na, dann versuch da mal drauf zu kommen - bei mir braucht der fünf Minuten um dort mal 'ne Seite zu laden...


----------



## Taksoa (15. Juli 2009)

metera schrieb:


> ich mach mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr34z0r (15. Juli 2009)

Arg, bis 5 Uhr warten <.<

Eule macht grade so Spaß =/


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (15. Juli 2009)

Lasst Blizzard raiden!


----------



## Ayén (15. Juli 2009)

Blutkessel, Das Konsotium, Die Aldor, Echsenkessel, Festung der Stürme, Nethersturm und Shattrath bis 17 Uhr jetzt ... also ganze Scherbenwelt ^^

Edit:
Okay alle anderen auch - daher fällt Naxx heut in die Hose, klasse ... harry potter erst heut abend man ist zum kotzen, freier tag und gammeln grml


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

Fr34z0r lustiges zeug hast du in deinem text stehen^^


----------



## Belphega (15. Juli 2009)

Was genau machen die so lange?
Der Patch kommt ja noch gar nicht..

Und Blutkessel war die letzten 2 Wochen bestimmt schon 5x down ^^


----------



## Christoph007s (15. Juli 2009)

ja 38 seiten noch ....

ich hatte heut eigentlich n berwerbungsgespräch bei ner Gilde auf meinen Server, aber naja wenn er off ist gehts schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stealkiwi (15. Juli 2009)

GUL DAN BIS 17 UHR????
wo für zahl ich?

entweder blizz regelt das in den nächsten 30 min oda ich hör wieder auf mit wow!!!
ich hoff die ham das gehöhrt


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

*reicht Belphega einen Kaffee* Na Projektleiterin? Wie geht es deinem Realm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cruhmee (15. Juli 2009)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Ein Butterbrot landet immer auf der Butterseite.
> Eine Katze landet immer auf den Pfoten.
> Was passiert, wenn man einer Katze Butter auf
> den Rücken schmiert?




Wenn man die Katze mit dem gleichen Massenverhältnis, wie das Brot beschmieren würde, müsste sie theoretisch auf dem Rücken landen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayén (15. Juli 2009)

Stealkiwi schrieb:


> GUL DAN BIS 17 UHR????
> wo für zahl ich?
> 
> entweder blizz regelt das in den nächsten 30 min oda ich hör wieder auf mit wow!!!
> ich hoff die ham das gehöhrt



tschüss


----------



## Fr34z0r (15. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> Fr34z0r lustiges zeug hast du in deinem text stehen^^



Spongebob, was Philosophisches um mich Schlau aussehen zu lassen und was sinnloses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tony B. (15. Juli 2009)

Stealkiwi schrieb:


> GUL DAN BIS 17 UHR????
> wo für zahl ich?
> 
> entweder blizz regelt das in den nächsten 30 min oda ich hör wieder auf mit wow!!!
> ich hoff die ham das gehöhrt



lol na dann bye bye  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jansteR (15. Juli 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Hast ja 10 sekunden die de mitn Flugtier noch fliegen kannst bevor de abmountest des is ja am Nödlichsten Rand hmm dnek in der Zeit kommt man da hin



Ja stimmt, aber wie doof müssen die Allies denn sein. Die müssen diesen Hordehaufen da oben doch gesehen haben in der Vorbereitungszeit o.O

Ach egal...Allies halt..


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

Christoph007s schrieb:


> ja 38 seiten noch ....
> 
> ich hatte heut eigentlich n berwerbungsgespräch bei ner Gilde auf meinen Server, aber naja wenn er off ist gehts schlecht
> 
> ...




sei doch froh dann kann die gilde es dir auch nicht übel nehmen wenn du zu spät kommst^^


----------



## Balanil (15. Juli 2009)

ich hab das problem das bei mir fast alle server noch down sind aber andere leute aus gilde sowie auch mein 2ter acc dieses problem nicht haben *weinZ*


----------



## Nanimo (15. Juli 2009)

Ich frag mich warum Nazjatar nicht on ist oder hab ich das in der Ankündigung überlesen?


----------



## Fr34z0r (15. Juli 2009)

Cruhmee schrieb:


> Wenn man die Katze mit dem gleichen Massenverhältnis, wie das Brot beschmieren würde, müsste sie theoretisch auf dem Rücken landen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder sie schwebt in der Luft :>


----------



## Nimophelio (15. Juli 2009)

Stealkiwi schrieb:


> GUL DAN BIS 17 UHR????
> wo für zahl ich?
> 
> entweder blizz regelt das in den nächsten 30 min oda ich hör wieder auf mit wow!!!
> ich hoff die ham das gehöhrt


Haben sie nicht.


----------



## Ayén (15. Juli 2009)

Nanimo schrieb:


> Ich frag mich warum Nazjatar nicht on ist oder hab ich das in der Ankündigung überlesen?



jau schau mal login screen. wurde alle bis 17 uhr verlängert.


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

gut das ferien sind sonst würde vllt noch einer auf die idee kommen nen amoklauf zu machen weil die server down sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzushi (15. Juli 2009)

Nuja, mir soll es recht sein, dass die Server solange off sind, wenn im Gegenzug dazu einige Fehler ausgemerzt werden.


----------



## seeker75 (15. Juli 2009)

Da freut man sich das Nethersturm um 11 schon online sein soll,und dann werden die Wartungsarbeiten doch bis 17 uhr gemacht


----------



## Hugo779 (15. Juli 2009)

Was bis 17 Uhr???
Das schreit nach ner Spielzeitgutschift!!!


----------



## Marcel1201 (15. Juli 2009)

Bis 17 Uhr , da sollte dann wohl eigendlich ein Free-Day drin sein


----------



## Mjuu (15. Juli 2009)

olololol 17 uhr eredar... -.-


----------



## -Azurak- (15. Juli 2009)

hier kommt man ja mit dem lesen garnet mehr hinterher xD


----------



## Ferethor (15. Juli 2009)

Ich hab gleich Naxx. -____-'


----------



## Belphega (15. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> *reicht Belphega einen Kaffee* Na Projektleiterin? Wie geht es deinem Realm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Keine Ahnung ^^
Ich sitz noch 1 1/2 Stunden im Büro.. *gääääähn*


----------



## Nimophelio (15. Juli 2009)

Ey zum kotzen find ich das. Ich muss um 17 Uhr einkaufen fahren! Blizzard ich hasse euch!


----------



## -Azurak- (15. Juli 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Ich hab gleich Naxx. -____-'


 hat sich wohl ausgenaxxt


----------



## seeker75 (15. Juli 2009)

Wir könnten uns die Zeit mit WoW-Witzen vertreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromark (15. Juli 2009)

MAAAn ey scheiss wrathbringer bis fünf -.-


----------



## -Azurak- (15. Juli 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Ey zum kotzen find ich das. Ich muss um 17 Uhr einkaufen fahren! Blizzard ich hasse euch!


fahr doch jetz einkaufen ^^


----------



## Shivara (15. Juli 2009)

Balanil schrieb:


> ich hab das problem das bei mir fast alle server noch down sind aber andere leute aus gilde sowie auch mein 2ter acc dieses problem nicht haben *weinZ*


 Scheint am B-net account zu liegen. Falls du nu kein b-net account hast weiss ich auch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wielage (15. Juli 2009)

eulen ftw!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wie lang dürfen die eig. server off lassen bis die uns n spieltag schneken müssen?


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

-Azurak- schrieb:


> hat sich wohl ausgenaxxt




so sehe ich das auch leider^^


----------



## Nahan (15. Juli 2009)

metera schrieb:


> gut das ferien sind sonst würde vllt noch einer auf die idee kommen nen amoklauf zu machen weil die server down sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist NICHT witzig!


----------



## Nanimo (15. Juli 2009)

Ayén schrieb:


> jau schau mal login screen. wurde alle bis 17 uhr verlängert.



Nein, das ist ja das Problem der Server ist nicht unter denen die bis 17 Uhr off sind.


----------



## -Azurak- (15. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> so sehe ich das auch leider^^



ich hab um 18.00 uhr testraid mitm twink :/
da vergeht einem die lust, weil ich vorher eigentlich in 3 stunden was pvp machen wollte


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ^^
> Ich sitz noch 1 1/2 Stunden im Büro.. *gääääähn*



Ja ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würd am liebsten einfach heim gehen weil ich keinen Bock mehr habe. Ist eh meine letzte Woche hier >.<


----------



## HostileRecords (15. Juli 2009)

omg... ich schreib mich heut krank um 80 zu machen in ruhe.. und dann kommt man mit sowas .. da hätt ich auch arbeiten gehen können und wär trotzdem zum srv restart wieder da, blizz is manchmal schon 3st -__-


----------



## TheEwanie (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (15. Juli 2009)

Wielage schrieb:


> eulen ftw!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sie müssen uns nie einen schenken hmm^^ Des würde freiwillig geschehen


----------



## jansteR (15. Juli 2009)

Nanimo schrieb:


> Ich frag mich warum Nazjatar nicht on ist oder hab ich das in der Ankündigung überlesen?



Praktikant + Kaffee + Kabel + Server = Verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten.

Aber Hauptsache die Server sind wieder trocken bis 18.30 ^^ Dann is nämlich Feierabend.
Und wenn nicht dann zock ich eben ne Runde BattleForge oder nen gepflegtes FOOTY! ^^


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

awon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genial xD


----------



## Tony B. (15. Juli 2009)

HostileRecords schrieb:


> omg... ich schreib mich heut krank um 80 zu machen in ruhe.. und dann kommt man mit sowas .. da hätt ich auch arbeiten gehen können und wär trotzdem zum srv restart wieder da, blizz is manchmal schon 3st -__-



mein beileid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cruhmee (15. Juli 2009)

Wielage schrieb:


> wie lang dürfen die eig. server off lassen bis die uns n spieltag schneken müssen?



schenken müssen die uns garnichts.. das machen die nur, um uns nach den langen server downtimes wieder aufzuheitern..


----------



## Shivara (15. Juli 2009)

Nanimo schrieb:


> Nein, das ist ja das Problem der Server ist nicht unter denen die bis 17 Uhr off sind.



Hast du denn nen b-net account? Ich kann's nur nochmal sagen, scheint so als würden Leute mit einem nicht alle Server die eigentlich schon on sind, auch als online sehn.


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

-Azurak- schrieb:


> ich hab um 18.00 uhr testraid mitm twink :/
> da vergeht einem die lust, weil ich vorher eigentlich in 3 stunden was pvp machen wollte




das mit dmwe pvp ist natürlich jetzt doof aber die anderen können nix sagen wenn du zu spät kommst, wenn du dich nit einloggen kannst geht eh nix


----------



## Sethclaw (15. Juli 2009)

17 uhr rumgammeln, wollte vorm raid 18 uhr unholy dw mal ausführlich testen, fällt wohl flach ^^


----------



## Manconi (15. Juli 2009)

> omg... ich schreib mich heut krank um 80 zu machen in ruhe.. und dann kommt man mit sowas .. da hätt ich auch arbeiten gehen können und wär trotzdem zum srv restart wieder da, blizz is manchmal schon 3st -__-



meine fresse,guter grund.


----------



## TheEwanie (15. Juli 2009)

metera schrieb:


> genial xD


Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wielage (15. Juli 2009)

eig hätte man an nem mittwoch mit sowas rechnen können
schade...muss ich mein interface wann anders umstellen^^

verschwörungstheorie: die spielen jetzt schon den patch drauf wenns keiner weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr34z0r (15. Juli 2009)

Wielage schrieb:


> eulen ftw!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sie müssen gar nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (15. Juli 2009)

Brandin schrieb:


> Ja ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



 oh warum die letzte woche?
ich arbeite noch etwa 3 monate hier dann bin ich in deutschlaaand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


menno ich freu mich drauf <3

ich finds schon irgendwie lustig wie alle vorm pc warten um sich einloggen zu können ;D
ich verdien inzwischen mein geld (mit rumsitzen)


----------



## Pyrofreak (15. Juli 2009)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Das das bis 17 Uhr dauert steht schon seit 2 Wochen iwo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Jo, aber das war die alte Zeit in der die Server auch erst um 3 Uhr off gehen sollten. Nachträglich wurde aus 3-17 dann 1-15 und nun ist es mindestesn 1-17 *g*


----------



## Mofeist (15. Juli 2009)

immer ist mein server dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 selbst als bei allen pools bis auf blutdurst hier die realmpools verbunden wurden war Blutdurst bis fast einer der letzten offline total unlogisch


----------



## Korgor (15. Juli 2009)

Hat jmd nen Minigame zum Zeitvertreiben ?


----------



## Tony B. (15. Juli 2009)

Wielage schrieb:


> eig hätte man an nem mittwoch mit sowas rechnen können
> schade...muss ich mein interface wann anders umstellen^^
> 
> verschwörungstheorie: die spielen jetzt schon den patch drauf wenns keiner weiß
> ...



das wär was würde mich entschädigen fürs warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FERT (15. Juli 2009)

Shivara schrieb:


> Hast du denn nen b-net account? Ich kann's nur nochmal sagen, scheint so als würden Leute mit einem nicht alle Server die eigentlich schon on sind, auch als online sehn.


errormeldungen beim login checken  sowas wird als log file im wow ordner gespeichert, da steht drin das es probs beim einlogen mit dem BNET acc gibt.
bzw. wird dort der bnet acc erwähnt, während alle normalen accounts auch ganz normal reinkommen


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> oh warum die letzte woche?



Die Firma hat mich gekickt wegen der Finanzkrise ^^
Aber wurde nicht freigestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also gammel ich hier rum >.<


----------



## -Azurak- (15. Juli 2009)

Sethclaw schrieb:


> 17 uhr rumgammeln, wollte vorm raid 18 uhr unholy dw mal ausführlich testen, fällt wohl flach ^^



dw vorm patch?
aber eher aus style, oder?


----------



## Bortarythor (15. Juli 2009)

Die haben das für alle verlängert, ist für alle bis 17.00 Uhr, für die vorher 15.00Uhr angekündigt worden war.

Guckt euch zum Zeitvertreib mal das Video an, is echt witzig

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhBCauxnEfs...feature=related


----------



## jansteR (15. Juli 2009)

HostileRecords schrieb:


> omg... ich schreib mich heut krank um 80 zu machen in ruhe.. und dann kommt man mit sowas .. da hätt ich auch arbeiten gehen können und wär trotzdem zum srv restart wieder da, blizz is manchmal schon 3st -__-



SORRY, aber sich an einem Mittwoch als WoWler krank schreiben zu lassen is ja mal dermaßen blöd ^^
Wenn dann hätt ich ja gleich für den Rest der Woche krank gemacht...


----------



## Wielage (15. Juli 2009)

guck scrubs oder geh auf armorgames.com ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Korgor schrieb:


> Hat jmd nen Minigame zum Zeitvertreiben ?


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=101421


----------



## Nanimo (15. Juli 2009)

Shivara schrieb:


> Hast du denn nen b-net account? Ich kann's nur nochmal sagen, scheint so als würden Leute mit einem nicht alle Server die eigentlich schon on sind, auch als online sehn.



Ja, habe nen BNet Account.


----------



## TheEwanie (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (15. Juli 2009)

jansteR schrieb:


> Praktikant + Kaffee + Kabel + Server = Verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten.



Richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So ist das immer


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

awon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nö


----------



## Sienna (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was sit dass den mit den b-net accounts ?=(
Ich sehe kaum realms die online sind und meine Gildenmitglieder spielen schon fleissg?=/
weiss jemand da was drüber?


----------



## TheEwanie (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö


Ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das warn scherz


----------



## Gryphos (15. Juli 2009)

die Server werden auch um 17 Uhr net on sein...
da wird nur die nächste Verlängerung angekündigt


----------



## Shivara (15. Juli 2009)

FERT schrieb:


> errormeldungen beim login checken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich check sowas ned, ich hab mir gleich gedacht dass es damit zusammenhängt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wär nur mal nett zu wissen, wann Blizz plant da was zu unternehmen. Die Leute, deren Server tatsächlich off sind haben ja auch ne Zeitangabe bekommen, auch wenn sie ständig verschoben wird. =/


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

kommt die 2 studne schafft ihr^^


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> kommt die 2 studne schafft ihr^^



*zitter*

^^


----------



## BlackBirdone (15. Juli 2009)

Aufeinmal bis 17 Uhr grummel *grill anwerf*


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

Sienna schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> was sit dass den mit den b-net accounts ?=(
> ...



also ich habe auch ein b-acc und ich sehe server die on sind ---__--- nur mein schnuggl *die aldor* is net dabei [


----------



## Nimophelio (15. Juli 2009)

Sienna schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> was sit dass den mit den b-net accounts ?=(
> ...


B-Net Accounts sind ne verarsche die man als ausrede für bugs benutzen kann.


----------



## Mibellchen (15. Juli 2009)

hab auch mein account mit bnet verknüpft und bei mir ist mein server immer noch off obwohl meine frau schon über ne stunde drauft zockt und mich die ganze zeit ärgert ich hoffe das beheben die schnell aber zum glück hat sie ein ticket aufgemacht also vieleicht weiss ich gleich etwas mehr


----------



## TheEwanie (15. Juli 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> also ich habe auch ein b-acc und ich sehe server die on sind ---__--- nur mein schnuggl *die aldor* is net dabei [


Geht mir auch so -.-


----------



## Belphega (15. Juli 2009)

*Never play on Patchday 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Seid froh.
Ich muss noch arbeiten. grml


----------



## Sienna (15. Juli 2009)

hmm =( ich verstehe das nicht >.< aber lothar ist doch eigentlich online oder?=/


----------



## Brandin (15. Juli 2009)

Nur noch 1 1/2 Stunden bis Feierabend <.<


----------



## Gizmogremlin (15. Juli 2009)

Meine Fingernägel sind schon wieder kapput. Blizzard ist Schuld an meiner Hyper-rumkauerei darauf. Die brauchen jetzt wieder ne Woche bis sie normal gewachsen sin. Wenn die um 17 Uhr noch ne Verlängerung ankündigen kommen die Zehennägel drann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Gizmogremlin schrieb:


> Meine Fingernägel sind schon wieder kapput. Blizzard ist Schuld an meiner Hyper-rumkauerei darauf. Die brauchen jetzt wieder ne Woche bis sie normal gewachsen sin. Wenn die um 17 Uhr noch ne Verlängerung ankündigen kommen die Zehennägel drann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


guten appo! :>


----------



## Eddy241275 (15. Juli 2009)

Mibellchen schrieb:


> hab auch mein account mit bnet verknüpft und bei mir ist mein server immer noch off obwohl meine frau schon über ne stunde drauft zockt und mich die ganze zeit ärgert ich hoffe das beheben die schnell



liegt 100% am bnet,mein bruder hat kein bnet und ist auch schon seid 1 std am zocken, kann man sche... auch wieder rückgängig machen


----------



## Tony B. (15. Juli 2009)

Gizmogremlin schrieb:


> Meine Fingernägel sind schon wieder kapput. Blizzard ist Schuld an meiner Hyper-rumkauerei darauf. Die brauchen jetzt wieder ne Woche bis sie normal gewachsen sin. Wenn die um 17 Uhr noch ne Verlängerung ankündigen kommen die Zehennägel drann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferethor (15. Juli 2009)

Wieso dauert das solang? Patch wird doch nicht live gehen.


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

Es sind ja nur ganz spezielle server die verlängerte wartungsarbeiten haben.
Mein server sollte seit 13.00 on sein.. Nefarian könnt selber guggn niergends erwähnt...
Nochimmer off


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

Sienna schrieb:


> hmm =( ich verstehe das nicht >.< aber lothar ist doch eigentlich online oder?=/




moment ich schau mal




....



nein ist offline


----------



## Kuman (15. Juli 2009)

Seid froh, dass eure Server überhaupt online sind...


----------



## Tony B. (15. Juli 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Wieso dauert das solang? Patch wird doch nicht live gehen.



Ham die nicht i-wann mal gesagt das die die Serverkapazitäten ausbauen wollen oder so damit mehr inis gleichzeitig gestartet werden können ?


----------



## Sargos-Alleria (15. Juli 2009)

Ololz. Wo ist Alleria? Bei verlängerten Wartungsarbeiten wegen technischen Problemen ist er eigentlich immer als erster dabei.

Na ja, abwarten, in ner halben Stunde gibts die Liste der Realms, die erst um 21h wieder on kommen.


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

Spanische Server sind alle on, Frankreich und England etwa 85% Deutschland wieder mal >50%


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

Sargos-Alleria schrieb:


> Ololz. Wo ist Alleria? Bei verlängerten Wartungsarbeiten wegen technischen Problemen ist er eigentlich immer als erster dabei.
> 
> Na ja, abwarten, in ner halben Stunde gibts die Liste der Realms, die erst um 21h wieder on kommen.


Da könnte ich echt drauf wetten und um 21 Uhr gibts die Liste von servern die erst ab nächstem montag wieder on sind.. und so weiter


----------



## Demitrius (15. Juli 2009)

weiß jemand was vom Konsi??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab bald Feierabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balanil (15. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> Spanische Server sind alle on, Frankreich und England etwa 85% Deutschland wieder mal >50%



also bei meinem 2. acc sind alle server online bei meinem main acc aber nicht da 

liegts am battle.net acc? oda is blizzard einfach nur mal wieda zu dumm um alles richtig zu machen


----------



## Eddy241275 (15. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> Spanische Server sind alle on, Frankreich und England etwa 85% Deutschland wieder mal >50%


wenn du ein bnet acc hast,werden dir alle server nicht als On angezeigt,
Malygos ist on,weil mein bruder schon in einer ini ist,bei mir wird er als off angezeigt


----------



## Neneko89 (15. Juli 2009)

Is echt wie immer v_v Was machen die denn solange? Vorbereitungen für den Patch oder sow?


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

Eddy241275 schrieb:


> wenn du ein bnet acc hast,werden dir alle server nicht als On angezeigt,
> Malygos ist on,weil mein bruder schon in einer ini ist,bei mir wird er als off angezeigt


ne oder... nur wegen B net???
Dachte das ding hat vortiele. Kann man den müll iergendwie künden??!!


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

BlackBirdone schrieb:


> Aufeinmal bis 17 Uhr grummel *grill anwerf*



also ich bin fest der überzeugung das am Montag stand bis 17 uhr und nicht 15 uhr...


----------



## Shivara (15. Juli 2009)

awon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mibellchen (15. Juli 2009)

so ein gm hatt sich bei meiner frau gemeldet der schaut sich die sache jetzt an weiter infos folgen!!


----------



## Kuman (15. Juli 2009)

Kann mir einer sagen, ob Kil'jaeden schon online ist?


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Balanil schrieb:


> also bei meinem 2. acc sind alle server online bei meinem main acc aber nicht da
> 
> liegts am battle.net acc? oda is blizzard einfach nur mal wieda zu dumm um alles richtig zu machen




buhahahahahaha wie geil hahaha scheis battlenet acc muahaha ich lach mich tot lol

dumdi blizzard


----------



## TheEwanie (15. Juli 2009)

url=http://www.fodey.com/generators/animated/talking_tomato.asp]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/url]


----------



## Eddy241275 (15. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> ne oder... nur wegen B net???
> Dachte das ding hat vortiele. Kann man den müll iergendwie künden??!!



würd mich auch intressieren, hat jemand ne ahnung ob man den bnet acc wieder rückgängig machen kann ?


----------



## Neneko89 (15. Juli 2009)

Kuman schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen, ob Kil'jaeden schon online ist?



Ehm... Guck doch selbst?


----------



## walfi (15. Juli 2009)

Alleria kommt immer als einer der letzten wieder on.

War schon immer so und wird auch für immer so sein^^


----------



## Jay316 (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also ich bin fest der überzeugung das am Montag stand bis 17 uhr und nicht 15 uhr...



Hast Recht, stand auch so da.


----------



## Shivara (15. Juli 2009)

Mibellchen schrieb:


> so ein gm hatt sich bei meiner frau gemeldet der schaut sich die sache jetzt an weiter infos folgen!!



Sehr gut, halt uns hier mal auf dem Laufenden! Danke dir.


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

Demitrius schrieb:


> weiß jemand was vom Konsi???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



is off warte auch schon seit stunden drauf wenn ich dich später sehe wink ich dir zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sienna (15. Juli 2009)

Super vlt. gibt es dann endlich eine Erklärung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

Sienna schrieb:


> Super vlt. gibt es dann endlich eine Erklärung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jau bin auch schon gespannt


----------



## Sandrinchen (15. Juli 2009)

Konsortium ist immernoch down=(
wollt heut eigentlich auch mal wieder nen paar daylies machen, nunja


----------



## SuperAlex (15. Juli 2009)

also wieso schreiben Leute eig. was in den Thread? er is jetzt 2068 Seiten lang und wärend ich schreib lande ich warscheinlich schon ein oder zwei Seiten weiter hinten und das was ich hier schreibe lesen warscheinlich nur 2 oder 3 Leute!!!


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

omg folgendes auf Battlenet:
Battle.net-Account-Hilfe


Unser Kundendienst ist erfreut Sie bei jeglichen Fragen und Problemen bezüglich des Battle.net-Accounts zu unterstützen. Bitte besuchen sie unsere Supportseite, auf der sie unseren Kundendienst online erreichen oder ihre bevorzugte Kontaktmöglichkeit selbst wählen können.

Artikel-ID: 35545
und unten
War das Hilfreich?
ja  / Nein *faceplam*


----------



## Logont@der Mithrillorden (15. Juli 2009)

hat jemand mal gesagt bettel.net bringt vorteile? hah nur leider hab ich bis jetzt keine gesehen, nur nachteile, also wenn das so weitergeht, hat blizzard bald einen kunden weniger, 
das kanns doch net sein, erstmal locken sie die kunden mit battle.net und dann wenn sie drauf reingefallen sind gibts nur ärger und probleme!


----------



## TheEwanie (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuman (15. Juli 2009)

Hier schreiben alle, dass ihnen alle Server offline angezeigt werden. Die Frage ist also berechtigt xP


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

SuperAlex schrieb:


> also wieso schreiben Leute eig. was in den Thread? er is jetzt 2068 Seiten lang und wärend ich schreib lande ich warscheinlich schon ein oder zwei Seiten weiter hinten und das was ich hier schreibe lesen warscheinlich nur 2 oder 3 Leute!!!


tja tja tja


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

SuperAlex schrieb:


> also wieso schreiben Leute eig. was in den Thread? er is jetzt 2068 Seiten lang und wärend ich schreib lande ich warscheinlich schon ein oder zwei Seiten weiter hinten und das was ich hier schreibe lesen warscheinlich nur 2 oder 3 Leute!!!


so what?


----------



## Meeragus (15. Juli 2009)

lol war ja so klar...war grade 2 Stunden weg un ddenke, haja wenn ich nach hause komme kann ich zocken...Und was is? Verlängert bis 17 uhr (so klar) naja wenn ich 20uhr zocken kann wär ja au schon mal was...


----------



## Shivara (15. Juli 2009)

SuperAlex schrieb:


> also wieso schreiben Leute eig. was in den Thread? er is jetzt 2068 Seiten lang und wärend ich schreib lande ich warscheinlich schon ein oder zwei Seiten weiter hinten und das was ich hier schreibe lesen warscheinlich nur 2 oder 3 Leute!!!


 Weil er dazu da is um Mittwochs zu spammen während man auf seinen Server wartet?


----------



## Sevydos (15. Juli 2009)

Keine Geduld die Leute...Wissen, dass es wie immer länger dauern wird...und trotzdem nur am Maulen...

Da sag selbst ich, als jemand der seltenst rausgeht: Draussen ist schönes Wetter. Und es gibt anderes als WoW zu tun...


----------



## Ayén (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Logont@der schrieb:


> hat jemand mal gesagt bettel.net bringt vorteile? hah nur leider hab ich bis jetzt keine gesehen, nur nachteile, also wenn das so weitergeht, hat blizzard bald einen kunden weniger,
> das kanns doch net sein, erstmal locken sie die kunden mit battle.net und dann wenn sie drauf reingefallen sind gibts nur ärger und probleme!



ja es gab vorteile^^

1 pet^^

mal ein wochenende ohne probs spielen weil die die keinen hatten sich net einloggen konnten


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

Ich habe das Bedürfnis jemanden zu töten, am Besten nen Blizzard Techniker (auch wenns dadurch nichts schneller geht -.-" ).


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

Ayén schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ders geil xD


----------



## Demitrius (15. Juli 2009)

metera schrieb:


> is off warte auch schon seit stunden drauf wenn ich dich später sehe wink ich dir zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mach das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Meeragus schrieb:


> lol war ja so klar...war grade 2 Stunden weg un ddenke, haja wenn ich nach hause komme kann ich zocken...Und was is? Verlängert bis 17 uhr (so klar) naja wenn ich 20uhr zocken kann wär ja au schon mal was...



am Montag hies es eh 17 uhr weis net warum die das auf 15 geschraubt haben selber schuld^^


----------



## C0deX (15. Juli 2009)

Meeragus schrieb:


> lol war ja so klar...war grade 2 Stunden weg un ddenke, haja wenn ich nach hause komme kann ich zocken...Und was is? Verlängert bis 17 uhr (so klar) naja wenn ich 20uhr zocken kann wär ja au schon mal was...




finde ich als arbeitende Person sehr gut. Dann kann ich diese ID wenigstens mal mit dem Rest anfangen wenn ich daheim bin, bringt mir auch mehr Gold da ich nun meine Sachen anbieten kann und diese gekauft werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

mhm wen einige schon am spielen sind warum ist kack blizzard forum down 8so halb^^)


----------



## SuperAlex (15. Juli 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> tja tja tja



du bist der zweite der das liest!... gibts noch nen dritten??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt sind es 5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und durchs zietieren wird es vl eine höchstleistung von 15 Leuten die das lesen geben!!!


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

das mit der katze ist nur hammer geil


----------



## Tony B. (15. Juli 2009)

Sevydos schrieb:


> Keine Geduld die Leute...Wissen, dass es wie immer länger dauern wird...und trotzdem nur am Maulen...
> 
> Da sag selbst ich, als jemand der seltenst rausgeht: Draussen ist schönes Wetter. Und es gibt anderes als WoW zu tun...



/sign in dem sinne werde mal schönes kaltes Bier trinken gehn =) denke an euch wie ihr verzweifelt vorm pc sitzt und auf den login button klickt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

awon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mhm jaaaa QQ ..


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

SuperAlex schrieb:


> du bist der zweite der das liest!... gibts noch nen dritten???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo

warst ja noch auf der gleichen seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich lese immer ab meinen letzten post *gg*


----------



## Mindadar (15. Juli 2009)

Sevydos schrieb:


> Keine Geduld die Leute...Wissen, dass es wie immer länger dauern wird...und trotzdem nur am Maulen...
> 
> Da sag selbst ich, als jemand der seltenst rausgeht: Draussen ist schönes Wetter. Und es gibt anderes als WoW zu tun...


ja draußen im regen duschen :>


----------



## Logont@der Mithrillorden (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mibellchen (15. Juli 2009)

Also der gm hatt gesagt es liegt am bnett acount die schauen sich die sache an und wir sollen uns später wieder einloggen und mann kann den bnet acoount nicht rückgänig machen


----------



## Kuman (15. Juli 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> ja draußen im regen duschen :>



regen?


----------



## Funnystrike (15. Juli 2009)

gogo leute ambossar ally seite das groe hogger raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sogar mit gilde :Mein Server ist Off MIMIMIMI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (15. Juli 2009)

was machen die eig. an den servern? is das ein zeichen das bald 3.2 kommt? ich glaub  das eher nicht aber drotzdem^^


----------



## TheEwanie (15. Juli 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> mhm jaaaa QQ ..


Meine beiträge liest auch jemmand?EIN WUNDER!


----------



## Animalm4st3r (15. Juli 2009)

Ins blöde support forum umd a hilfe zu suchen kommt man auch nicht. Haben die bestimmt absichtlich ausgeschaltet die Säcke...


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Mibellchen schrieb:


> Also der gm hatt gesagt es liegt am bnett acount die schauen sich die sache an und wir sollen uns später wieder einloggen und mann kann den bnet acoount nicht rückgänig machen



lol

geil geil geil geil



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (15. Juli 2009)

Kuman schrieb:


> regen?



regen 
und wie.... -.-
wärs perfeckte wow wetter gewesen


----------



## Shivara (15. Juli 2009)

Mibellchen schrieb:


> Also der gm hatt gesagt es liegt am bnett acount die schauen sich die sache an und wir sollen uns später wieder einloggen und mann kann den bnet acoount nicht rückgänig machen



Lol sehr aufschlussreich, dass es b-net account liegt war uns ja schon klar und später ist ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff.


----------



## Jay316 (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pmolurus (15. Juli 2009)

mal gespannt obs bei 17uhr bleibt hab da eher nen schlechtes gefühl hehe


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

awon schrieb:


> Meine beiträge liest auch jemmand?EIN WUNDER!


klaro <´3


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Peaklos schrieb:


> auch ma spamen


gz zum 10fach post... /facepalm


----------



## Kuman (15. Juli 2009)

Funnystrike schrieb:


> gogo leute ambossar ally seite das groe hogger raiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich bin dabei^^


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

Voll komisch 50% von den deutschen servern sind bei mir on aber meiner genau ned 
Blizzard habta arbeiter usn gossen von paris oder so?


----------



## Peaklos (15. Juli 2009)

inet hat gelaggt -.-


----------



## n0rSly (15. Juli 2009)

ey bei warhammer hatte man da nen freienspiel tag bekommen is blizzard wirklich so schlecht und informiert die leude nochnet ma was los is?


----------



## Mjuu (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

noch länger wäre echt plöt da ich mich schon gefreut habe das mein server bloß bis 11 uhr off sein sollte aber jezt doch bis 17 uhr weg ist wennn das noch länger dauert -> spielzeit einklagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

need gratistag^^


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

Jay316 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


5/5 xD
was goggle alles ausspuckt wenn man nur das richtige eingibt


----------



## Mibellchen (15. Juli 2009)

mehr hatt er nicht gesagt will entlich wieder zocken :-(((


----------



## Logont@der Mithrillorden (15. Juli 2009)

Jay316 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





OMG MADE MY PATCHDAY!


----------



## TheEwanie (15. Juli 2009)

Peaklos schrieb:


> auch ma spamen


gemeldet


----------



## Southbirds (15. Juli 2009)

BIS 17UHR SERVERARBEITEn ich werde verrückt da ist ja der tag gelaufen na supa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und was soll ich etz machn?????


----------



## Peaklos (15. Juli 2009)

tee trinken


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

Southbirds schrieb:


> BIS 17UHR SERVERARBEITEn ich werde verrückt da ist ja der tag gelaufen na supa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


kekse futtern


----------



## Jay316 (15. Juli 2009)

Ja ja, das mit der Zeitung iss schon geil. Ich habe mir das mal in die Fav´s gepackt xD


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

Southbirds schrieb:


> BIS 17UHR SERVERARBEITEn ich werde verrückt da ist ja der tag gelaufen na supa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der klingt zwar n bissl arm aber so denkich auch
habe imr heute vorgenommen loque'nahak zu suchen.. wird wohl nix..
Weil wird ja alles resettet nach wartungsarbeiten


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

n0rSly schrieb:


> ey bei warhammer hatte man da nen freienspiel tag bekommen is blizzard wirklich so schlecht und informiert die leude nochnet ma was los is?



wir wissen ja was los ist und wenn die server so bis 20 uhr off sind gibts sicher nen gratis tag oder auch net da der fehler am battlenet liegt und net an den server also haben alle pech gehabt die einen battlenet acc haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (15. Juli 2009)

wenn b-net schuld ist....dann sollen se uns dafür zumindestens endlich dieses b-net pet schenken was man nur bekommt wenn man das hat wie bei den ammis


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Southbirds schrieb:


> Und was soll ich etz machn?????


dvd schauen... zieh mir auch grad wieder fight club rein lawl


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

n0rSly schrieb:


> ey bei warhammer hatte man da nen freienspiel tag bekommen is blizzard wirklich so schlecht und informiert die leude nochnet ma was los is?



Ja ist es leider mittlerweile. An Infos zu kommen ist nahezu unmöglich und der Support von Blizz wird eh immer schlechter (6h Wartezeiten für nen Ticket hatte ich nicht mal in Bc)....


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

Southbirds schrieb:


> BIS 17UHR SERVERARBEITEn ich werde verrückt da ist ja der tag gelaufen na supa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*taschentuch reich*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Logont@der Mithrillorden (15. Juli 2009)

ne ordentliche runde scheißen gehen!


----------



## Mofeist (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sienna (15. Juli 2009)

Auf ambossar läuft ein hoggeraid??^^
wenn ja inv^^


----------



## Sevydos (15. Juli 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> ja draußen im regen duschen :>


Das könnte auch toll sein...

Hier is richtig tolles Wetter, paar Wölkchen, Sonnenschein, da wünschte man sich glatt nen Laptop... :/


----------



## n0rSly (15. Juli 2009)

ich ahbe ne idee ich gehe ins kino kommt was gutes?


----------



## Oimdudla (15. Juli 2009)

War gestern noch jemand in der Wiener Arena bei den Dropkick Murphys?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (15. Juli 2009)

Man nur Süchtlinge... geht mal raus.. die Sonne scheint =)

ich habe schon mein Eisbecher an der Sonne genossen


----------



## Mjuu (15. Juli 2009)

n0rSly schrieb:


> ich ahbe ne idee ich gehe ins kino kommt was gutes?




HAIRY POTTER  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jay316 (15. Juli 2009)

n0rSly schrieb:


> ich ahbe ne idee ich gehe ins kino kommt was gutes?




Ja Mann Brüno xD


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ja ist es leider mittlerweile. An Infos zu kommen ist nahezu unmöglich und der Support von Blizz wird eh immer schlechter (6h Wartezeiten für nen Ticket hatte ich nicht mal in Bc)....



support in bc war super in wotlk so ziemlicher mist


----------



## TheEwanie (15. Juli 2009)

IHR MACHT MICH ALLE NACH! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sienna (15. Juli 2009)

ice age 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und stat of play^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Man nur Süchtlinge... geht mal raus.. die Sonne scheint =)


nicht überall :<


----------



## Teiby (15. Juli 2009)

Haben gerade en Hoggerraid mit nur lvl 1er gemacht und dann gabs auch ne grüne Waffe die ich gewonnen hab...ich bin ja so gut ^^


----------



## Gizmogremlin (15. Juli 2009)

n0rSly schrieb:


> ich ahbe ne idee ich gehe ins kino kommt was gutes?




Der neuste Harry Potter läuft an!!!


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Jay316 schrieb:


> Ja Mann Brüno xD




schrott


----------



## Galadith (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> wir wissen ja was los ist und wenn die server so bis 20 uhr off sind gibts sicher nen gratis tag oder auch net da der fehler am battlenet liegt und net an den server also haben alle pech gehabt die einen battlenet acc haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Natsumee,

könnteste das Problem mit dem battle-net Account nochmal genau schildern pls?


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

Jay316 schrieb:


> Ja Mann Brüno xD


Is der eigentlich gut?
Bei uns im dorf hats bald open air da kommt das ebfnalls. Lohnt es sich`??


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> support in bc war super in wotlk so ziemlicher mist



Sag ich ja


----------



## Peaklos (15. Juli 2009)

GG


----------



## Kasching (15. Juli 2009)

Ihr wisst schon das die Leute die die Server über ein mit Dynamo ausgestattetes Fahrrad mit Strom versorgen, im Urlaub sind oder ? Also wird das nichts, bis die Ersatz gefunden haben. 
Diejenigen, die nun trampeln müssen, werden in einem spanndendem, 14 Stunden andauernden, Kommando-Pimmperle Turnier ausgewählt. Ran müssen die, die 50 mal verloren haben, oder ihre Finger nicht mehr bewegen können oder wollen. 

MfG !


----------



## -Dragonsbane- (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mibellchen (15. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ja ist es leider mittlerweile. An Infos zu kommen ist nahezu unmöglich und der Support von Blizz wird eh immer schlechter (6h Wartezeiten für nen Ticket hatte ich nicht mal in Bc)....



also meine frau hatt grade 20 minuten gewartet dann hatt sich einer gemeldet hehe


----------



## Compléxx (15. Juli 2009)

Ihc hab mir auch in der Zwischenzeit Brüno angeschaut.... So ein Mist


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Juli 2009)

Imma noch an sucht entzug jemand gestorben?


----------



## n0rSly (15. Juli 2009)

ob ich für hp6 noch nen ticked bekomme in brüno komme ik net rein der kackfilm is ab 16 0( (jaja bin so nen kleines kiddy mit ferien^^)


----------



## Phenyl19 (15. Juli 2009)

Hach bin ich glücklich noch 20 minuten und dann feirabend und ich freue mich mal wieder noch nen normalen Account zu haben.

*hofft das die Aldor bis 6 Online ist*


----------



## Jay316 (15. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> Is der eigentlich gut?
> Bei uns im dorf hats bald open air da kommt das ebfnalls. Lohnt es sich`??




Sagen wirs mal so, wer Borat nichts abgewinnen konnte, der wird Brüno auch nicht mögen. Ich steh auf so einen Scheiss.


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

Kasching schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon das die Leute die die Server über ein mit Dynamo ausgestattetes Fahrrad mit Strom versorgen, im Urlaub sind oder ? Also wird das nichts, bis die Ersatz gefunden haben.
> Diejenigen, die nun trampeln müssen, werden in einem spanndendem, 14 Stunden andauernden, Kommando-Pimmperle Turnier ausgewählt. Ran müssen die, die 50 mal verloren haben, oder ihre Finger nicht mehr bewegen können oder wollen.
> 
> MfG !


Hahahahaha der is mal top =)


----------



## Oimdudla (15. Juli 2009)

keiner gestern in der Wiener Arena gewesen? Uncool :<


----------



## Funnystrike (15. Juli 2009)

ambossar!!! ally seite gogo need 500 member inn gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Galadith schrieb:


> Natsumee,
> 
> könnteste das Problem mit dem battle-net Account nochmal genau schildern pls?




naja wenn man sich die "Informativen" posts ansieht dan steht da das einig drin sind und einige nicht die die drin sind haben keinen battlenetacc und die, die die server als offline sehen haben einen battlenet acc.

Vorhin aht wer nen GM gefragt der hat bestätigt das es Probleme mit dem Battlenet acc gibt (denke da Loginprobleme e.t.c.)


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

Jay316 schrieb:


> Sagen wirs mal so, wer Borat nichts abgewinnen konnte, der wird Brüno auch nicht mögen. Ich steh auf so einen Scheiss.


Bist ned der einzige xD ok ich geh guggn... 15.- Fr. Eintritt... Ice Age 3 und harry mussi mir auchnoch reinziehen mann sparschwein schlachten...


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (15. Juli 2009)

Gibts schon was neues sind schon welche on ? Weil 17 uhr kann heißen das es net so lang dauert oder länger


----------



## Elda (15. Juli 2009)

gief Aegwynn nee leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankrott (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuperAlex (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo bin auch wieder da! Ne mal im ernst, ich spiel jetzt grad kein WoW, schon lange nichtmehr. Und wisst ihr was mir Blizzard zu Weihnachten geschenkt hat? Also ich steh am 25.12.08 auf, geh zum PC (was ist Frühstück und Zähneputzen? kenn ich nicht) und will mich einloggen, da steht: "Ihr Account ist abgelaufen bitte kaufen sie sich eine neue Gamecard oder Abonemeurieren sie sich wieder WoW-Zeit". (oder so ka was da genau gestanden ist) Jedenfalls mein Acc is abgelaufen ein Tag vor den Geschenken. WIESO MÜSSEN DIESE AMERIKANER IHRE GESCHENKE ERST AM NÄCHSTEN TAG AUF MACHEN??? WIESO?!?!? *heul*


----------



## TheEwanie (15. Juli 2009)

*ALLE DIE AUF DIE ALDOR SIND EIN FETTES PLUS BITTE!*


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Sag ich ja



ich weis..

aber wens so nen DRACHE sagt hört es sich glaubwürdiger an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jay316 (15. Juli 2009)

Und nochmal weils so geil ist xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayén (15. Juli 2009)

Hogger Raid auf Ambossar, wer bock hat soll sich nen lvl 1 char bei den menschen machen und "kurtze" anwhispern für invite ^^


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Galadith schrieb:


> Natsumee,
> 
> könnteste das Problem mit dem battle-net Account nochmal genau schildern pls?




naja wenn man sich die "Informativen" posts ansieht dan steht da das einig drin sind und einige nicht die die drin sind haben keinen battlenetacc und die, die die server als offline sehen haben einen battlenet acc.

Vorhin hat wer nen GM gefragt der hat bestätigt das es Probleme mit dem Battlenet acc gibt (denke da Loginprobleme e.t.c.)


----------



## Phenyl19 (15. Juli 2009)

*+*


----------



## Mindadar (15. Juli 2009)

awon schrieb:


> *ALLE DIE AUF DIE ALDOR SIND EIN FETTES PLUS BITTE!*



mein main war dort für ne kurze zeit aber naja freundlichkeit den fremden gegenüber ist auf horde seite nicht grad toll ^^


----------



## ink0gnito (15. Juli 2009)

Lol, hab mir grad auch Brüno angeschaut, hammer film^^
Borat fand ich schon ganz nice, aber Brüno > Bortat <3


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (15. Juli 2009)

Ich hab die letzten Seiten jetzt nur überflogen.

Von den 3 Servern auf denen ich zur Zeit Chars spiele (Garrosh, Shattrath und Lothar) ist gerade mal einer on (Garrosh). Lothar bekomm ich als offline und Shattrat gar nicht angezeigt. Und ich bin Battlenetaccount- besitzer falls das was zur Sache tut.

Ist da was bei Blizz faul bzw mit den Battlenetaccounts oder liegts an mir/meinem PC?


----------



## Littelbigboss (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghANtP1JPPg


----------



## jansteR (15. Juli 2009)

Ich hoff ma für alle BNet User, dass es spätestens 18.30 wieder geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst sind zu wenig BGs offen zum Ehre farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, was ich noch erwähnen wollte...Ich hab keinen BNet Acc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 HAHA!


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Inkasso schrieb:


> Ich hab die letzten Seiten jetzt nur überflogen.
> 
> Von den 3 Servern auf denen ich zur Zeit Chars spiele (Garrosh, Shattrath und Lothar) ist gerade mal einer on (Garrosh). Lothar bekomm ich als offline und Shattrat gar nicht angezeigt. Und ich bin Battlenetaccount- besitzer falls das was zur Sache tut.
> 
> Ist da was bei Blizz faul bzw mit den Battlenetaccounts oder liegts an mir/meinem PC?




hättest du die seiten richtig überflogen hättest gesehen das 2x dieser post vorkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja du bist schuld das du nicht spielen kannst *gg*



Galadith schrieb:


> Natsumee,
> 
> könnteste das Problem mit dem battle-net Account nochmal genau schildern pls?




naja wenn man sich die "Informativen" posts ansieht dan steht da das einig drin sind und einige nicht die die drin sind haben keinen battlenetacc und die, die die server als offline sehen haben einen battlenet acc.

Vorhin hat wer nen GM gefragt der hat bestätigt das es Probleme mit dem Battlenet acc gibt (denke da Loginprobleme e.t.c.)


----------



## Thufeist (15. Juli 2009)

Ich hätte ja dazu geschrieben das heute erweiterte Serverwartungen sind und manche Server bis 15:00 Uhr down bleiben sollten.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (15. Juli 2009)

postet mal Musik, die ihr so hört..langweilig!
da fang ich gleich mal an; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XHw65EaztM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (15. Juli 2009)

wieso überarbeiten die die bn accs nicht einfach mal? von wegen nicht rückgängig machbar, das ist einfach ne frage der DB

Die sind einfac hnur zu faul x tausend  user wieder umzustellen. Anstatt intern dass neue System auf Herz und Nieren zu testen werfen die einem einfach was unfertiges hin. Is ja fast schlimmer als bei EA.

Ich bin froh keinen BN-Acc zu haben und ich würde JEDEM ans Herz legen solange das ding keine Pflicht ist sich auch keinen zu erstellen bzw seinen WoW Acc damit zu verschmelzen, denn selber hab ich ja nen BN Acc aber nur für Diablo 1und 2.

Lieber lass ich mich vom Blitz Treffen als dass ich meinen WoW Acc mit den BN Acc verschmelze.

mfg


----------



## jansteR (15. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyD66OQZqpY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWtC1uimwB4


----------



## DieSchachtel (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (15. Juli 2009)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^
this


----------



## jansteR (15. Juli 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> ...
> Lieber lass ich mich vom Bli*Z*z Treffen als dass ich meinen WoW Acc mit den BN Acc verschmelze.
> 
> mfg



*Blizz trifft Manitu2007 kritisch für 300 BN Accounts (299 über Tod)*


----------



## Jesbi (15. Juli 2009)

Also ich habe auch einen BattleNet Account 
und mich um 13:00 Uhr schon ohne Probleme einloggen können.

Scheint wohl nicht für alle zu gelten.


----------



## ink0gnito (15. Juli 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> wieso überarbeiten die die bn accs nicht einfach mal? von wegen nicht rückgängig machbar, das ist einfach ne frage der DB
> 
> Die sind einfac hnur zu faul x tausend  user wieder umzustellen. Anstatt intern dass neue System auf Herz und Nieren zu testen werfen die einem einfach was unfertiges hin. Is ja fast schlimmer als bei EA.
> 
> ...




Hf, dann wirst du irg.wann nicht mehr auf dein WoW acc. zugreifen können, sobald es PFLICHT ist, das jeder WoW acc. mit Bnet verschmolzen wird.


----------



## walfi (15. Juli 2009)

I lol'd

http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/inde...ml?locale=en_gb

Irgendwie stimmt die Nachricht nicht mit der Stausanzeige überein ??????


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Jesbi schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch einen BattleNet Account
> und mich um 13:00 Uhr schon ohne Probleme einloggen können.
> 
> Scheint wohl nicht für alle zu gelten.



ich dachte um 13 uhr war noch nix da wurde doch alle auf 15 verschoben???


----------



## Balanil (15. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich dachte um 13 uhr war noch nix da wurde doch alle auf 15 verschoben???



um 13 uhr war scho rexxar online


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

walfi schrieb:


> I lol'd
> 
> http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/inde...ml?locale=en_gb
> 
> Irgendwie stimmt die Nachricht nicht mit der Stausanzeige überein ??????




die Liste stimmt seit Jahren nicht mehr *hust*


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Hf, dann wirst du irg.wann nicht mehr auf dein WoW acc. zugreifen können, sobald es PFLICHT ist, das jeder WoW acc. mit Bnet verschmolzen wird.




naja ich hoffe ich werd das nicht mehr miterleben zu faul dazu^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (15. Juli 2009)

erst wenn die Fette Lady Singt gehe ich oder wie war das?

nein also erst wenn es Pflicht wird werd ich WoW bei BN einbinden vorher nicht, und biss dass soweit ist wirds noch dauern


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

awon schrieb:


> *ALLE DIE AUF DIE ALDOR SIND EIN FETTES PLUS BITTE!*




*
+*


----------



## DieSchachtel (15. Juli 2009)

------BOSS+++++


----------



## Nimophelio (15. Juli 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> erst wenn die Fette Lady Singt gehe ich oder wie war das?
> 
> nein also erst wenn es Pflicht wird werd ich WoW bei BN einbinden vorher nicht, und biss dass soweit ist wirds noch dauern


Nicht unbedingt. Ich würd drauf wetten das es mit Diablo 3 soweit sein wird damit Blizzard einen All-In-One Account hat.
Und für mich sind 2-3 Jahre keine lange Zeit.


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> ------BOSS+++++


yeah taddl ^^


----------



## Majokat (15. Juli 2009)

awon schrieb:


> *ALLE DIE AUF DIE ALDOR SIND EIN FETTES PLUS BITTE!*





+


----------



## Ea Yahto (15. Juli 2009)

Das könnte interessant sein:


----------



## Gryphos (15. Juli 2009)

57min...

...bis zur nächsten Verlängerung


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

Ea schrieb:


> Das könnte interessant sein:


hmm ..... also hab auch bnet acc und sehe einige server online <,<


----------



## DieSchachtel (15. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub ich fress nen Besen....














und zwar quer.


----------



## Rockwiesel (15. Juli 2009)

was machen die denn der patch ist es ja nicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ea Yahto (15. Juli 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> hmm ..... also hab auch bnet acc und sehe einige server online <,<



Ich auch, aber Todeskrallen z.B. nicht, und der ist für normale Accounts definitiv on.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

lawl vor 2 min abo abgelaufen... xD


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

Ea schrieb:


> Ich auch, aber Todeskrallen z.B. nicht, und der ist für normale Accounts definitiv on.


hmmmm


----------



## MrH000 (15. Juli 2009)

awon schrieb:


> *ALLE DIE AUF DIE ALDOR SIND EIN FETTES PLUS BITTE!*




+ 

*seufz*


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> lawl vor 2 min abo abgelaufen... xD


rofl <3


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

Em leute bei mir in der realmlist sind alle offline server verschwunden :Sis das bei euch auch so???!!


----------



## Logont@der Mithrillorden (15. Juli 2009)

ich möchte dieses Brötchen nicht kaufen, bitte!


----------



## Elda (15. Juli 2009)

wenn das keine paar Tage umsonst gibt!


----------



## Mjuu (15. Juli 2009)

Logont@der schrieb:


> ich möchte dieses Brötchen nicht kaufen, bitte!


so stumpf aber so geil^^


----------



## MrH000 (15. Juli 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> wenn das keinen Freimonat gibt!



dann bist du doch noch in der realität


----------



## Zorngottes (15. Juli 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> hmm ..... also hab auch bnet acc und sehe einige server online <,<




Aber eben nicht die die von den verlängerten Wartungsarbeiten betroffen sind.
Denke mal für die genannten wird es sicherlich 18 - 19 Uhr werden und dann
kommen sicherlich noch einige Restarts. Hoffentlich sind dann die Probleme
mit dem andauernden vollen Instanzservern beseitigt.

Und das Problem mit dem B-Net Account haben nicht alle. 


---------Boss+++++++++


----------



## Animalm4st3r (15. Juli 2009)

Ui nu seh Ich nurnoch Server Online sämtliche die Offline waren sind nicht mehr in meiner Liste -.-'


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Ui nu seh Ich nurnoch Server Online sämtliche die Offline waren sind nicht mehr in meiner Liste -.-'


habich auch


----------



## Kronas (15. Juli 2009)

na klasse mein realm steht nur in der 15 uhr liste und nicht in der 17 uhr liste und is net da

edit: ah da steht ja alle bis 17 uhr in der liste *hust*


----------



## Balanil (15. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> Em leute bei mir in der realmlist sind alle offline server verschwunden :Sis das bei euch auch so???!!



bei mir das selbe


----------



## Andromat (15. Juli 2009)

GZ an die die wieder zocken könn.. xD



Mal sehn was ich bis 17 uhr noch machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

Thaddi lawl


----------



## Elda (15. Juli 2009)

Logont@der schrieb:


> ---------Boss+++++++++
> 
> 
> hoffentlich lernt ihr movementkrüppel das mal endlich!


+------BOSS++++++
        ^
Das bist wohl du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sienna (15. Juli 2009)

wohoo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hogger ist heute um 15:58 von MEinServeristoffMIMIMI und randoms besiegt worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gz allen die das neue t9 bekommen haben es gibt gleich 3 videos von dem weltweiten firstkill^^


----------



## Nanimo (15. Juli 2009)

Man ich muss doch meine Krieger Equipen der gestern 80 geworden ist.


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

HIER KÖNNTE DEINE WERBUNG STEHEN!

Naja, musste mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden, ich komm um vor Langeweile -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> na klasse mein realm steht nur in der 15 uhr liste und nicht in der 17 uhr liste und is net da
> 
> edit: ah da steht ja alle bis 17 uhr in der liste *hust*


bist ja auch hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

achso x... D nur passt das hier ned so rein...


----------



## Baits (15. Juli 2009)

Logont schon gemeldet :]
Spam bitte noch etwas, es werden vorerst hier deine letzten sein.

VOTING:

Wird Serverwartung glecih nochmal verlängert?


Ja []
Nein []
Vllt [x]
?


----------



## Logont@der Mithrillorden (15. Juli 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> +------BOSS++++++
> ^
> Das bist wohl du
> 
> ...




ach scheiße woher weißt du das ..


----------



## Shaniya (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo, mal kurze Frage, wie heißt nochmal die Seite wo man schauen kann wieviel dps man mit einem Char machen könnte?! 
Ich komm grad nicht drauf, ist wohl bissel zu warm ^^
Danke schonmal!


----------



## Elda (15. Juli 2009)

Ja []
Nein [x]
Vllt []


----------



## Kuman (15. Juli 2009)

ja


----------



## Mjuu (15. Juli 2009)

Ja[x]


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Baits schrieb:


> VOTING:
> 
> Wird Serverwartung glecih nochmal verlängert?
> 
> ...



Jede Wette!


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Shaniya schrieb:


> Hallo, mal kurze Frage, wie heißt nochmal die Seite wo man schauen kann wieviel dps man mit einem Char machen könnte?!
> Ich komm grad nicht drauf, ist wohl bissel zu warm ^^
> Danke schonmal!



maxdps.com


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

Ja[x]


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bist ja auch hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch noch da? Danke fürs Hühnchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

Ja [x]
Nein []
Vllt []


----------



## Kronas (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bist ja auch hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich will doch nur erze farmen *wein*
mein lv 65 schurke will endlich ingi 375! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(367 hat er schon! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Sienna (15. Juli 2009)

hehe einige server scheinen nicht mehr zu existieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
r.i.p.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belowo (15. Juli 2009)

-------BOSS+++++


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Auch noch da? Danke fürs Hühnchen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kein Problem... hats geschmeckt?^^


----------



## Andromat (15. Juli 2009)

Baits schrieb:


> VOTING:
> 
> Wird Serverwartung glecih nochmal verlängert?
> 
> ...



Ja [x]


----------



## Shaniya (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> maxdps.com




Dank Dir! =)


----------



## Hishabye (15. Juli 2009)

Shaniya schrieb:


> Hallo, mal kurze Frage, wie heißt nochmal die Seite wo man schauen kann wieviel dps man mit einem Char machen könnte?!
> Ich komm grad nicht drauf, ist wohl bissel zu warm ^^
> Danke schonmal!




Möcht ich jetzt aber auch wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baits (15. Juli 2009)

Wieso wird da eig solang gebraucht?
Instanzserver vergrößerung auf den Problemrealms?
Hach, wer weiss?
Bei mir sind nur Realms on die auch sonst immer nur mit Empfohlen markiert sind, erstmal direkt Handelspammen mit meinen imba lvl 2er Human Rogue namens:ôlôlsêrvêrdôwn
Schade, geht nicht, Name zu lang :S
Naja, muss ich mich wohl mit warten genügen :S


----------



## Kronas (15. Juli 2009)

Nein [x]

bwhaha ich bin die opposition!


----------



## Amor (15. Juli 2009)

ja auf 21:00uhr


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> kein Problem... hats geschmeckt?^^



Joa, war super, dankeschön!

Ich geb Nachtisch aus, was hätteste gern?

Wie sieht´s mit Vanilleeis aus, mit so ultracooler Schokosauce, die erst hart wrid wenn man sie drüberkippt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taksoa (15. Juli 2009)

Noch 47 Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also kann ich meinen Film noch zuende schaun und mal sehen wann sich mein anderes Spiel bereit erklärt...sich entpacken zu lassen ohne noch ein Wehwechen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich will doch nur erze farmen *wein*
> mein lv 65 schurke will endlich ingi 375!
> 
> 
> ...


warum brauchste schon so früh 375? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Alexirus schrieb:


> Joa, war super, dankeschön!
> 
> Ich geb Nachtisch aus, was hätteste gern?
> 
> ...


gieve plx :S


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Shaniya schrieb:


> Dank Dir! =)



Gerne, ich hoffe das war die, die du gemeint hast! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taksoa (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Joa, war super, dankeschön!
> 
> Ich geb Nachtisch aus, was hätteste gern?
> 
> ...




FTW Vanillepudding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> warum brauchste schon so früh 375?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*Eine pralle Schüssel rüberreich*

Lass es dir schmecken!


----------



## Apokalypsos (15. Juli 2009)

Kepheus schrieb:


> So 11 Uhr ich gehen dann mal den neuen Patch testen. Und dabei höre ich eine Runde Bushido
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



@ Riane, das Video da oben ist hammergeil!!!! LOL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> *Eine pralle Schüssel rüberreich*
> 
> Lass es dir schmecken!


danke *mampf*


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Taksoa schrieb:


> FTW Vanillepudding
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei der Luftfeutigkeit mag ichs lieber kalt.

Was meint ihr, kann man aus Erdnussbutter iwie Eis machen?!


----------



## Kronas (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> warum brauchste schon so früh 375?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


damit ich nahtlos in wotlk übergehen kann, ohne nochmal skill nachfarmen zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> danke *mampf*



Du gieriges Ding, lass die Sauce erstmal knackig werden!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faransol (15. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ja [x]
> Nein []
> Vllt []



/sign


----------



## Nimophelio (15. Juli 2009)

Ea schrieb:


> Das könnte interessant sein:


Also das muss ja mal ein gefaketer Screen sein! GMs machen immer irgendwelche formellen Sprüche! Wie: Rettet die Totems esst mehr Bieber. Oder: Möge die heilige Glühbirne niemals ausgehen.
Das MUSS ein Fake sein!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Du gieriges Ding, lass die Sauce erstmal knackig werden!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wird sie schon noch im magen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taksoa (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Bei der Luftfeutigkeit mag ichs lieber kalt.
> 
> Was meint ihr, kann man aus Erdnussbutter iwie Eis machen?!



Vanillepudding mit KALTER milch zum rühren, nicht kochen^^

Nee ich glaub nicht das des geht^^


----------



## Funnystrike (15. Juli 2009)

gogo ambossar allianz!


----------



## Andromat (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Bei der Luftfeutigkeit mag ichs lieber kalt.
> 
> Was meint ihr, kann man aus Erdnussbutter iwie Eis machen?!



Stells mal so 60 min in eisschrank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Vanillepudding mit KALTER milch zum rühren, nicht kochen^^
> 
> Nee ich glaub nicht das des geht^^



Andere Meinungen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Andromat schrieb:


> Stells mal so 60 min in eisschrank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann isses kein Eis...oder?

Oder würde das genauso gehen wie mit Fruchtzwergen?

Verdammt, jetzt hab ich B auf Fruchtzwergeeis...


----------



## Gryphos (15. Juli 2009)

definitiv Ja [x]


----------



## mastergamer (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Joa, war super, dankeschön!
> 
> Ich geb Nachtisch aus, was hätteste gern?
> 
> ...



Tja. Bei mir wird gleich was anderes hart wenn ich an Vanilieeis mit ultracooler Schokosauce denke.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Andere Meinungen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


könnte klappen. allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass das ergebnis so toll sein wird xD


----------



## Hanon (15. Juli 2009)

wisst ihr wieso Thrall offlein ist obwohl er nicht in den verlängerten wartungsarbeiten steht und auch nicht unter folgende realms werden noch bis 17 uhr offline sein?


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Tja. Bei mir wird gleich was anderes hart wenn ich an Vanilieeis mit ultracooler Schokosauce denke.



Achjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taksoa (15. Juli 2009)

Andromat schrieb:


> Stells mal so 60 min in eisschrank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na gut dann frierts bestimmt. Aber ob eisharte Erdnussbutter das wahre ist?^^
Willst ja eis und kein Granitblock xD


----------



## Andromat (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Dann isses kein Eis...oder?
> 
> Oder würde das genauso gehen wie mit Fruchtzwergen?
> 
> Verdammt, jetzt hab ich B auf Fruchtzwergeeis...



Teste mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 warte dann auf ein erfahrungsbericht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mars etc:.. gehts ja auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Hanon schrieb:


> wisst ihr wieso Thrall offlein ist obwohl er nicht in den verlängerten wartungsarbeiten steht und auch nicht unter folgende realms werden noch bis 17 uhr offline sein?



Nachdem ich nachm 3. mal lesen deine Frage verstanden habe, kann ich sie dir aber nicht beantworten, sorry.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Tja. Bei mir wird gleich was anderes hart wenn ich an Vanilieeis mit ultracooler Schokosauce denke.


gesichtsstarre? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alyah (15. Juli 2009)

na geil, da ist man 1 x früher von der arbeit zu hause ;(


----------



## Nirvana  ! (15. Juli 2009)

hey haben die die realms immer noch nicht on gebracht? ein paar zumindest?


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Na gut dann frierts bestimmt. Aber ob eisharte Erdnussbutter das wahre ist?^^
> Willst ja eis und kein Granitblock xD



Eben, die soll ja geschmeidig bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Anderes Thema:

Wer von euch spielt auf Alex? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DieSchachtel (15. Juli 2009)

Fruchtzwerge in Ironforge..


----------



## Gryphos (15. Juli 2009)

40min...
...bis zur nächsten Verlängerung


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Fruchtzwerge in Ironforge..






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mady my Day! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panaku (15. Juli 2009)

mist, es erwischt jedesmal alle server auf denen ich chars habe /mimimi off


----------



## Taksoa (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gesichtsstarre?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andromat (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Eben, die soll ja geschmeidig bleiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haste ne eismaschine zuhause?
Packste die erdnussbutter darein Gefriert nicht und müsste geschmeidig cremig bleiben.


----------



## Sienna (15. Juli 2009)

Sienna schrieb:


> wohoo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


^^
dann nochwas anderes..spielt hier zufällig jemand auf lothar?=)


----------



## Hanon (15. Juli 2009)

Panaku schrieb:


> mist, es erwischt jedesmal alle server auf denen ich chars habe /mimimi off


/push


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Andromat schrieb:


> Haste ne eismaschine zuhause?
> Packste die erdnussbutter darein Gefriert nicht und müsste geschmeidig cremig bleiben.



Ohne Frech werden zu wollen, aber hätte ich ne Eismaschine, wäre ich auf DIE Idee auch schon gekommen ;-)

Geile Themen..geschmeidiges Erdnussbuttereis...*g*


----------



## Kuman (15. Juli 2009)

wie heißen eigentlich die viecher die manche in der signatur haben?


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Kuman schrieb:


> wie heißen eigentlich die viecher die manche in der signatur haben?



Charaktere?


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Kuman schrieb:


> wie heißen eigentlich die viecher die manche in der signatur haben?


zitate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taksoa (15. Juli 2009)

Man ich wollte doch meinen Film zuende sehn......Ihr machts mir nicht leicht hier nicht zu lesen xD


----------



## Schneelilie (15. Juli 2009)

Ich warte nur noch darauf, dass sie bis 19 Uhr oder 23 Uhr verlängern und dann gehts ab ins Kino ^.^ Serverdown vs. Raid 1:0


----------



## Elda (15. Juli 2009)

Er meint glaub ich diese hässligen Valenth dinger


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> zitate
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DieSchachtel (15. Juli 2009)

Zähes Wolfsfleisch.


----------



## Kuman (15. Juli 2009)

ihr seid alle blöde^^ ne diese tiere die n level haben und gefüttert werder wollen


----------



## Sienna (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  lothar....
wann passiert denn endlich was...>.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Er meint glaub ich diese hässligen Valenth dinger


block ich seit die hier das erste mal auftauchten <3


----------



## Hanon (15. Juli 2009)

Kuman schrieb:


> wie heißen eigentlich die viecher die manche in der signatur haben?



http://www.valenth.com/


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Ist die Frage untergegangen oder bin ich echt der einzige, der hier auf Alex spielt?!


----------



## Hasse (15. Juli 2009)

[X] ja


----------



## Kuman (15. Juli 2009)

danke^^


----------



## Liberiana (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Anderes Thema:
> 
> Wer von euch spielt auf Alex?
> 
> ...



Gorgonnash!


----------



## Andromat (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Ohne Frech werden zu wollen, aber hätte ich ne Eismaschine, wäre ich auf DIE Idee auch schon gekommen ;-)
> 
> Geile Themen..geschmeidiges Erdnussbuttereis...*g*



Im keller müsst ich noch eine haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn wow länger als 17h off is teste ich dass mal :O


----------



## Barbossa94 (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn so etwas deinen Tag macht, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr...


----------



## chílin (15. Juli 2009)

wer wartet noch alles auf frostwolf


----------



## Sienna (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Ist die Frage untergegangen oder bin ich echt der einzige, der hier auf Alex spielt?!


[X] ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackBirdone (15. Juli 2009)

Jay316 schrieb:


> Hast Recht, stand auch so da.




Ne nur bis 15 Uhr, und sturmangriff kam ja erst jetz tauf die 17 Uhr liste...


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Barbossa94 schrieb:


> Wenn so etwas deinen Tag macht, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr...



Nach so einem beschissenem Tag wie heute (nein, nicht wegen Wartungsarbeiten), bin ich leicht zu begeistern.

Aber du schaffst es iwie nicht so...


----------



## Taksoa (15. Juli 2009)

Aber mal ne andere Frage.
Einige haben diese "ITank" oder so in der sigantur....So neeeeed für baum^^
Weiß einer wo ich das herbekomme?


----------



## Ayén (15. Juli 2009)

hogger down omfg!


----------



## n0rSly (15. Juli 2009)

Wer spielt auf Blackhand???


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Andromat schrieb:


> Im keller müsst ich noch eine haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Erfahrungsbericht bitte per PM oder die Eismaschine per RL-PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Aber mal ne andere Frage.
> Einige haben diese "ITank" oder so in der sigantur....So neeeeed für baum^^
> Weiß einer wo ich das herbekomme?


gab mal son thread hier dafür.... *such*


----------



## Kelmar (15. Juli 2009)

Hätt ich mal lieber nicht meinen Account mit Bnet verknüpft.Ysera ist online und Leute aus meiner Gilde spielen bereits, aber ich komm nicht drauf....Hammer


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Kelmar schrieb:


> Hätt ich mal lieber nicht meinen Account mit Bnet verknüpft.Ysera ist online und Leute aus meiner Gilde spielen bereits, aber ich komm nicht drauf....Hammer



Welchen tieferen Sinn hat so eine Verknüpfung eig.?


----------



## Taksoa (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gab mal son thread hier dafür.... *such*




Danke fürs suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dafür bin ich glaube zu alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Aber mal ne andere Frage.
> Einige haben diese "ITank" oder so in der sigantur....So neeeeed für baum^^
> Weiß einer wo ich das herbekomme?


will auch wissen


----------



## Hasse (15. Juli 2009)

so ich benanke mich mal für die 9 Stunden Unterhaltung, aber ich habe endlich FEIERABEND^^
Na bis denne, vielleicht später von zu Hause aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanon (15. Juli 2009)

Kelmar schrieb:


> Hätt ich mal lieber nicht meinen Account mit Bnet verknüpft.Ysera ist online und Leute aus meiner Gilde spielen bereits, aber ich komm nicht drauf....Hammer


Wie meinst du das? Öö
Hab auch nen Bn account-.-


----------



## Numot (15. Juli 2009)

n0rSly schrieb:


> Wer spielt auf Blackhand???



hier, bereue es...oller gruppenzwang vom rl >.<


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Hasse schrieb:


> so ich benanke mich mal für die 9 Stunden Unterhaltung, aber ich habe endlich FEIERABEND^^
> Na bis denne, vielleicht später von zu Hause aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geh mal davon aus, dass man sich nochmal liest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Danke fürs suchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=105570

hier :>


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

An alle dies nochned ganz begriffen haben... Das problem das wir noch server offline sehn liegt an B.net. also grösstenteils...


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Okay, ich bin wohl echt der einzige Alex-Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sienna (15. Juli 2009)

Fäntom schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XDXDXD oh mein Gott..^^


----------



## Andromat (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Erfahrungsbericht bitte per PM oder die Eismaschine per RL-PM
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ok


( http://www.kochmeister.com/r/23252-erdnuss...ananen-eis.html ) 

Denke das werd ich mal testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panaku (15. Juli 2009)

ohhhhhhhhhhhh wie ist das schön.  ohhhhhhhhhhhh wie ist das schön.


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Andromat schrieb:


> ok
> 
> 
> ( http://www.kochmeister.com/r/23252-erdnuss...ananen-eis.html )
> ...



Iwie hasse ich dich jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich will nen Erfahrungsbericht!


----------



## Kuman (15. Juli 2009)

es sind n paar neue server on...nur meiner net!!!


----------



## Gryphos (15. Juli 2009)

30min....
....bis zur nächsten Verlängerung


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Panaku schrieb:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhh wie ist das schön.  ohhhhhhhhhhhh wie ist das schön.



sowas hat man lange nicht gesehen..........


----------



## Andromat (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Iwie hasse ich dich jetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wo kommst'n her dann lad ich dich auf nen eis ein xD


----------



## Killeruser (15. Juli 2009)

n0rSly schrieb:


> Wer spielt auf Blackhand???


Ich spiel auf Blackhand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostbeule16 (15. Juli 2009)

Ne Alexirus , bist net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infèrnál (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> sowas hat man lange nicht gesehen..........



so schön so schön ......


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Andromat schrieb:


> wo kommst'n her dann lad ich dich auf nen eis ein xD



Auch ne Idee...

Kaiserslautern, und selbst?

Tante Edith schreit mir gerade "MELLEN" ins Ohr..aber wo is das?!


----------



## Kuman (15. Juli 2009)

wusstet ihr, dass man pistazien mit nem kamm aufmachen kann? ja, es geht


----------



## DieSchachtel (15. Juli 2009)

Ich spiel auch auf Blackhand...ähm ich wollte sagen ich spiel mit meiner Blackhand.


----------



## Taksoa (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=105570
> 
> hier :>




Dankeschööööön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das ja komplizierter alsich dachte o0
Dachte wäre n Prog von man nur Bild etc einfügen muss o0
nee nee Arbeit is nix für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Kuman schrieb:


> wusstet ihr, dass man pistazien mit nem kamm aufmachen kann? ja, es geht


wusstet ihr, dass man bierflaschen mit papier  aufmachen kann? xD


----------



## Andromat (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Auch ne Idee...
> 
> Kaiserslautern, und selbst?
> 
> Tante Edith schreit mir gerade "MELLEN" ins Ohr..aber wo is das?!



Osnabrück xD bissl weit entfernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja Dun Morogh is online x) bin zocken.. ach ja hab damals auf Alex gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schick dir dann Später mal ne PM


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Andromat schrieb:


> Osnabrück xD bissl weit entfernt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mach das, viel Spaß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostbeule16 (15. Juli 2009)

Lalalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaala ala ala alalalalaala ! -.- ...! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  omg is mir langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DieSchachtel (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wusstet ihr, dass man bierflaschen mit papier  aufmachen kann? xD



Wusstet ihr, dass man Kokosnüsse mit den Zähnen aufmachen kann?


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Andromat schrieb:


> schick dir dann Später mal ne PM


nüx pm, screen für den thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sienna (15. Juli 2009)

mit b-net geht immer noch nichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nüx pm, screen für den thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Boa dann muss ich mir das ja raussuchen, is ja auch doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brille, wo spielst du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Mh, ich frag nochmal, ist in der Spammerei wohl untergegangen:

Welchen tieferen Sinn hat so ne Verknüpfung mit nem B-Net Acc?


----------



## Kuman (15. Juli 2009)

Wusstet ihr, dass man bücher mit den ohren hören kann?













haha hörbücher^^


----------



## Ambraa (15. Juli 2009)

Awww, ich spiel auf Alex :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Boa dann muss ich mir das ja raussuchen, is ja auch doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gilneas und eredar



Alexirus schrieb:


> Mh, ich frag nochmal, ist in der Spammerei wohl untergegangen:
> 
> Welchen tieferen Sinn hat so ne Verknüpfung mit nem B-Net Acc?


kannst da mehrere spiele von blizz drauf tun und mehrere wow accounts


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Kuman schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr, dass man bücher mit den ohren hören kann?
> 
> 
> Klar, Hörbücher
> ...


----------



## Galadith (15. Juli 2009)

Noch 25 min bis zur nächsten Verlängerung!


----------



## Loromyth (15. Juli 2009)

Wenn du später Diablo3 und Starcraft 2 spielst kannst in jedes Spiel mit ein und demselben nämlich diesem Bnet Account einloggen Ich hoffe das hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> gilneas und eredar
> 
> 
> kannst da mehrere spiele von blizz drauf tun und mehrere wow accounts



Okay danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostbeule16 (15. Juli 2009)

Ambraa , welche Gilde ? Name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Jap tuts. Eigentlich genau das selbe wie Steam..

Gute Idee, scheiß Umsetzung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Gogo ich will die 2100 noch sehen!


----------



## Belowo (15. Juli 2009)

/push


----------



## Sienna (15. Juli 2009)

na ja iwie wenn ich geahnt hätte dass b-net so versagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
will meinen alten account wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (15. Juli 2009)

Aktuelles Bild aus Abrossar..


http://img208.imageshack.us/i/unbenanntwdi.png/


----------



## Kuman (15. Juli 2009)

dann musst du den suchen, der hier vorhin 2 seiter zugespammt hat


----------



## Infèrnál (15. Juli 2009)

Irgendwer von Khaz'goroth hier?


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Sienna schrieb:


> na ja iwie wenn ich geahnt hätte dass b-net so versagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Geht das nicht mehr rückgängig?

*tröst*


----------



## Ambraa (15. Juli 2009)

Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> Ambraa , welche Gilde ? Name  ?



Sag ich nich  Hab mir extra n neuen buffed account gemacht unso weil undergrouuuuuund 

Und bei dir so? :>


----------



## Gryphos (15. Juli 2009)

Kuman schrieb:


> wusstet ihr, dass man pistazien mit nem kamm aufmachen kann? ja, es geht




:O  kuuuuuuhl jetzt kann ich heut nacht ruhg schlafen - die Frage hat mich schon ewig verfolgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shivara (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Mh, ich frag nochmal, ist in der Spammerei wohl untergegangen:
> 
> Welchen tieferen Sinn hat so ne Verknüpfung mit nem B-Net Acc?



Man kann seine (Blizz) Spiele über einen einzigen Account verwalten oder irgendwie sowas. Hab mir den nur erstellt weil es mal Probleme beim einloggen gab und es hieß mit nem B-net Account würd man ins Spiel kommen. (hatte bei mir nich funktioniert) Das war ne absolut schlechte Entscheidung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loromyth (15. Juli 2009)

Kann mich nicht beklagen. Hatte bisher keine Probleme ist halt nur das Du dich dann mit Emailadresse und Passwort anmeldest. Vorteile hmmm später wenn D3 und SC2 da sind aber sonst nicht wirklich. Es sei denn dein Acc wird gehackt der kann dann nicht mehr einfach zu nem Bnet Acc gemacht werden weils scho einer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie ich gern spielen würd weil meine Frau mit der kleinen unterwegs ist -.-


Ma'Ganis Allianz


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Shivara schrieb:


> Man kann seine (Blizz) Spiele über einen einzigen Account verwalten oder irgendwie sowas. Hab mir den nur erstellt weil es mal Probleme beim einloggen gab und es hieß mit nem B-net Account würd man ins Spiel kommen. (hatte bei mir nich funktioniert) Das war ne absolut schlechte Entscheidung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Beileid unso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das wird dann sicher iwann Pflicht oder?


----------



## Sienna (15. Juli 2009)

hehe ihr seid wirklich nach dalaran ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostbeule16 (15. Juli 2009)

Alamîr , und war bei BFM aber hab ne Pause eingelegt seitdem bei der Gilde von meinem Schwager ( Shadowmasters 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Beileid unso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jo. hat blizz ja schon angekündigt bei der wotlk aktivierung :>


----------



## Sienna (15. Juli 2009)

Vermutlich wird battlenet schon pflicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ambraa (15. Juli 2009)

Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> Alamîr , und war bei BFM aber hab ne Pause eingelegt seitdem bei der Gilde von meinem Schwager ( Shadowmasters  )



Oh lawl, du bist der der den Handelschannel immer vollspammt mit "LFM NAXX HC SPEEDRUN" unso!!!


----------



## wildrazor09 (15. Juli 2009)

Hoggeraider^^der Krieger der alles organisiert hat^^


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jo. hat blizz ja schon angekündigt bei der wotlk aktivierung :>



Ich wusste doch ich hab iwas im Ohr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shivara (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Beileid unso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Geplant is das wohl, weiss da aber auch nix genaues.


----------



## DieSchachtel (15. Juli 2009)

Es wird auch irgendwann Pflicht sich den Blizzard Chip einpflanzen zu lassen, da man sonst keine Spiele mehr von Blizzard spielen kann.


----------



## Kuman (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Ich wusste doch ich hab iwas im Ohr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



für sowas gibt es wattestäbchen


----------



## Taksoa (15. Juli 2009)

Mafurion Online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ABER nun läuft meine Installation vom anderen Spiel^^
Egal, sehen uns next Week 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel Spass noch^^

So long...Takki^^


----------



## Sienna (15. Juli 2009)

Irgendwer auf lothar der das hier liest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
na ja ich werde dann mal hundchen ausführen..dauert ja scheints noch >.<


----------



## Gryphos (15. Juli 2009)

20min....
...bis zur nächsten Verlängerung


----------



## Frostbeule16 (15. Juli 2009)

HAHA , JAAAAAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 warst noch net ma dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? immerhin clear ich meine speedruns auch immer wie versprochen unter 2 1/2 h , gestern warens 2:20 , find ich jetzt net übel für ne rnd grp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasska (15. Juli 2009)

Rofl sind noch immer Server down ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mfg;Kâsska* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Kuman schrieb:


> für sowas gibt es wattestäbchen



Wie ich jetzt direkt wieder an "Hitch" denken muss...

Wattestäbchen, Wattestäbchen... UND WEG!


----------



## wildrazor09 (15. Juli 2009)

Die leute sind so gespannt, wie beim relase von ner erweiterung^^ Hogger tot


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Mafurion Online
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bb


----------



## Sienna (15. Juli 2009)

wem galt jetzt das Ja? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Sienna (15. Juli 2009)

hogger ist doch schon down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ambraa (15. Juli 2009)

Nee, war noch nie bei :< Bei Gelegenheit oder so  Ich mag random nich. War vorgestern random 10er und bei Anub schon Bubble Ruhestein unso (pala ftw <3)
Aber ich hatte dich angesprochen iwann mal, weiß nur nich mehr warum :/


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Da ich nie groß Horde gespielt hab:

Haben die auch so n Kultgegner wie wir Hogger?


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhPylGRmUXE
Seht und staunt... =)
Naxx 10er in 59 minuten dauert 30 minuten dann habta was zu tun.. (200% speed für die lahmen)


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhPylGRmUXE
> Seht und staunt... =)
> Naxx 10er in 59 minuten dauert 30 minuten dann habta was zu tun.. (200% speed für die lahmen)


da guck ich lieber vurtne.... <3 die vids von ihm


----------



## Belowo (15. Juli 2009)

Sen'jin ist wieder da, auch mit B-Net-Acc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infèrnál (15. Juli 2009)

noch 15 minuten


----------



## wildrazor09 (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Da ich nie groß Horde gespielt hab:
> 
> Haben die auch so n Kultgegner wie wir Hogger?




Gamon fällt mir da ein ,aber der ist nicht elite^^


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

Whos that?^^ sicher wieder so ein PVP haini^^
mom habe noch ein paar auf lager^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vW2O1tqAY5o 30 sec zum totlahcen xD


----------



## Grades (15. Juli 2009)

HAB AUCH NEN B NET ACC SEHE ABER NACH UND NACH WIEDER MEHR SERVER ES SCHINT SIE KRIEGENS HIN


----------



## Kuman (15. Juli 2009)

Infèrnál schrieb:


> noch 15 minuten



um sich auch ma wieder cool zu fühlen?


----------



## Mjuu (15. Juli 2009)

Eredar ist on YAY!


----------



## Kasska (15. Juli 2009)

Viel Spaß noch beim warten bin ma Zoggn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Mfg:Kâsska* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panaku (15. Juli 2009)

<---freut sich das sein soundtreiber sich wortlos verabschiedet hat...verstehste wortlos, is doch n brüller oder?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> Whos that?^^ sicher wieder so ein PVP haini^^


ja, aber die vids sind nice, und seine spielweise auch :>
http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=835...72440&hl=de


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Mh, 10000 Server on mit A, nur ALEX nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei ich eig. lieber hier noch im Thread hängen würde, hab ingame eh nix interessantes zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sienna (15. Juli 2009)

lothar bleibt weiterhin verschwunden -.- bin off erstmal


----------



## Ambraa (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Mh, 10000 Server on mit A, nur ALEX nich



!!!!! 
ich muss doch angeln skilln


----------



## Grades (15. Juli 2009)

es scheint sie kriegen es hin hab auchn b net acc seh aber nun wieder mehr server auch welche auf denen ich chars habe


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

Ambraa schrieb:


> !!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Noch ein Alex-Spieler? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostbeule16 (15. Juli 2009)

hmm ich schau mir iwelche vids an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis später baba


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ja, aber die vids sind nice, und seine spielweise auch :>
> http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=835...72440&hl=de


Michael 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 R.I.P


----------



## Infèrnál (15. Juli 2009)

auch noch nichts mit K online -.-"


----------



## Ambraa (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Noch ein Alex-Spieler?



Alex Spielerin *duck*


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9Df5IpR5CM ich kann nicht mehr omg xD
Voll die verarsche


----------



## Sethclaw (15. Juli 2009)

madmortem wieder da !!!!! ^^


----------



## Panaku (15. Juli 2009)

das ist der keiner-hört-mir-zu-blues *sing*


----------



## Infèrnál (15. Juli 2009)

mhm möp....


----------



## Ambraa (15. Juli 2009)

Und Alex is ooooooonline, tüdelü und viel spaß noch


----------



## Alexirus (15. Juli 2009)

JAAAA Alex ist da!

Okay Leute, bis nächste Woche...war witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuman (15. Juli 2009)

Kil'jaeden und Kel'thuzad online


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> JAAAA Alex ist da!
> 
> Okay Leute, bis nächste Woche...war witzig
> 
> ...


bb


----------



## Infèrnál (15. Juli 2009)

lalalala


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWkwX9vUKU8 hören und totlachen XD


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (15. Juli 2009)

hmm also einloggen kann ich mich noch nich auf alexstrasza 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Runus (15. Juli 2009)

Eredar ist on!!!!!!1111111einseinself

Bis nächsten Mittwoch byebye  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gryphos (15. Juli 2009)

10min....

go 4 it Shatt


----------



## Kuman (15. Juli 2009)

cu leute....bis nächsten mittwoch^^


----------



## Infèrnál (15. Juli 2009)

bb


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

ist aldor auch schon online?
kann sein das es bei mir wegen bnet acc nich angezeigt wird <,<


----------



## Stormstriker (15. Juli 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> ist aldor auch schon online?
> kann sein das es bei mir wegen bnet acc nich angezeigt wird <,<



was hat das mit dem bnet acc zu tun? klärt mich auf hab auch einen^^


----------



## Infèrnál (15. Juli 2009)

-.- Khaz immernoch nicht online


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

Stormstriker schrieb:


> was hat das mit dem bnet acc zu tun? klärt mich auf hab auch einen^^




bei einigen die ein bnet acc haben kann es sein das manche realms noch als offline sind und somit kommt man ja nich rein oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuman (15. Juli 2009)

waah ich hab seit minuten n kompletten ladebildschirm, aber nichts passiert!


----------



## Devildeath (15. Juli 2009)

Bin ich froh das ich immer noch in der Arbeit bin und mich das relativ wenig stört, dass die Server länger down sind.

Aber grundsätzlich gilt (seit WoW Classic schon): Never play on a wednesday!
Der Blog ist zwar schon etwas älter, trifft aber immer noch 100% zu! (ausser die Uhrzeit natürlich)


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Veo_es0Qa0Q  owned xD


----------



## Apo1337 (15. Juli 2009)

Es ist echt lächerlich....

Charge ist IMMER später on, wird alle 2-3 Wochen bis 15 Uhr gewartet und das ist heut natürlich nicht anders.. GZ!

mfg


----------



## Stormstriker (15. Juli 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> bei einigen die ein bnet acc haben kann es sein das manche realms noch als offline sind und somit kommt man ja nich rein oder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



verdammt, weiß schon einer ob anetheron online ist? seh den nicht mal in der liste , obwohl ich paar twinks auf anderen servern habe die ich sehen kann


----------



## Teradas (15. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> Michael
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja,seine Musik war wirklich geil!
Und dann in dem Video drin...


----------



## Gryphos (15. Juli 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> ist aldor auch schon online?
> kann sein das es bei mir wegen bnet acc nich angezeigt wird <,<



noe is noch net on


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

Gryphos schrieb:


> noe is noch net on


okay dankeeeeee


----------



## Flixl (15. Juli 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Ja,seine Musik war wirklich geil!
> Und dann in dem Video drin...


Mir gefalen nicht ganz alle lieder aber lieder wie Beat it, billy jean usw höre ich auch heute noch gerne


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WObfcDIf6lY 
einfach nur geniessen...


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

Flixl schrieb:


> habe keinen bnet acc und er wird mir ebenfalls nciht angezeigt. naja mach ich halt was andres ^^


mhm ^^ ok


----------



## Grades (15. Juli 2009)

sieht jemand BLACKROCK schon online?


----------



## Scandor (15. Juli 2009)

Blackrock zeigts mir online an


----------



## Kuman (15. Juli 2009)

hängt noch wer bei nem vollen ladebalken?


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERXzVLGQG2c amazing
läuft mir eiskalt den rücken runter


----------



## Grades (15. Juli 2009)

na klasse scheiss b net acc ^^ danke für die info


----------



## Faransol (15. Juli 2009)

noch 2 mins xD


----------



## audioslave (15. Juli 2009)

Grades schrieb:


> sieht jemand BLACKROCK schon online?



nö blackrock is noch off,.... ich warte auch schon die ganze zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zumindest bei mir hab bnet acc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (15. Juli 2009)

was soll der scheiß? aufm anderen realm kann ich mich einloggen doch auf meinen main komm ich nich drauf ich hock im ladebalken o.0 was kann man da machen?


----------



## Infèrnál (15. Juli 2009)

Sieht wer Khaz'goroth on?


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

Brauche nefarian ...


----------



## Gryphos (15. Juli 2009)

so 17 Uhr und was fehlt? 
Shatt und Gefolge  ^^


----------



## Kuman (15. Juli 2009)

Mordox-Rajaxx schrieb:


> was soll der scheiß? aufm anderen realm kann ich mich einloggen doch auf meinen main komm ich nich drauf ich hock im ladebalken o.0 was kann man da machen?



bei mir genau das selbe


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

Gryphos schrieb:


> so 17 Uhr und was fehlt?
> Shatt und Gefolge  ^^


aldor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grades (15. Juli 2009)

man sollte blizz ne email beschwerde bombe in ihr postfach fegen so 80k beschwerde emails^^


----------



## Rise Above (15. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERXzVLGQG2c amazing
> läuft mir eiskalt den rücken runter



Oh ja, mir auch! R I P.

Die Todeskrallen & Malygos noch off *sigh*


----------



## Scandor (15. Juli 2009)

Khaz'goroth is auch on

Habs grad mit nem Level 1 Char versucht


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

Nefarian ebenfalls.
warte auf die meldung... bla bla bla bis 21 uhr nicht rreicht bar bla bla bla


----------



## Gryphos (15. Juli 2009)

Grades schrieb:


> man sollte blizz ne email beschwerde bombe in ihr postfach fegen so 80k beschwerde emails^^



Folge: igno und ban   XDD


----------



## Teufelsengel666 (15. Juli 2009)

ich glaube die wir ne´n Battle.net Account haben können die server noch nicht on sehen...natzjatar ist seit 13.00 uhr on und ich sehe in mit Ballet immer noch nicht online  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (15. Juli 2009)

Jehaa Die Aldor ist noch off -.-


----------



## JonnyJointy (15. Juli 2009)

Waaaaaaaah!! Need Blackrock! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infèrnál (15. Juli 2009)

Scandor schrieb:


> Khaz'goroth is auch on
> 
> Habs grad mit nem Level 1 Char versucht




und ich komm nicht drauf kotz -.-"


----------



## Grades (15. Juli 2009)

das brauchst net glauben das is so nur langsam sollten die es mal hinkriegen


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERXzVLGQG2c amazing
> läuft mir eiskalt den rücken runter


wow


----------



## Teradas (15. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERXzVLGQG2c amazing
> läuft mir eiskalt den rücken runter


Wie geil!


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Teufelsengel666 schrieb:


> natzjatar ist seit 13.00 uhr on und ich sehe in mit Ballet immer noch nicht online
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wat?^^


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

Teufelsengel666 schrieb:


> ich glaube die wir ne´n Battle.net Account haben können die server noch nicht on sehen...natzjatar ist seit 13.00 uhr on und ich sehe in mit Ballet immer noch nicht online
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nefarian sollte auch seit 13 uhr on sen.. sehe ihn jetztnochned


----------



## wildrazor09 (15. Juli 2009)

epic fail blizz verspätung!!!!!! 5 MINUTEN HER MIT MEINEM GELD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FQM5gANRgw
wollte mir eigentlich das kack viech zähmen aber nein ggeht ja ned.. FU BLIZZ


----------



## Arturio34 (15. Juli 2009)

Guldan ist zwar da, habe auch meine Charliste - aber leider sehe ich nur den Ladebalken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (15. Juli 2009)

Arturio34 schrieb:


> Guldan ist zwar da, habe auch meine Charliste - aber leider sehe ich nur den Ladebalken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


blizzard - epic lag


----------



## Teufelsengel666 (15. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> Nefarian sollte auch seit 13 uhr on sen.. sehe ihn jetztnochned





habe den grössten fehler Battle.net Account...wenn ich nur wüsste wie ich es rückgängig machen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lúmea (15. Juli 2009)

Oh man mein Freund und ich wollen endlich wieder Gamen aber was Fehlt 


DIE ALDOR 

Meine Güte was machen die bei Blizz da eigentlich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich will doch nur meine Dailys machen *schnief*


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

Teufelsengel666 schrieb:


> habe den grössten fehler Battle.net Account...wenn ich nur wüsste wie ich es rückgängig machen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


geht leider ned
habe schon in den nutzungsbestimmungen gesucht.


----------



## Gryphos (15. Juli 2009)

die Sturmangriff leute warten schn seit 11 Uhr....

ich werd das Gefühl net los, dass wir grad nochma 2 std warten dürfen >.<


----------



## Panaku (15. Juli 2009)

interessant, wenn ich mich einloggen will kommt: ein charakter mit diesem namen ist bereits eingeloggt


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Teufelsengel666 schrieb:


> habe den grössten fehler Battle.net Account...wenn ich nur wüsste wie ich es rückgängig machen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn dein wow account einem b-net acc zugeteilt wurde, der dir nicht gehört, und du somit nicht mehr zugreifen kannst, kann man den wow account vom b-net acc trennen lassen. sonst nicht.


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

Panaku schrieb:


> interessant, wenn ich mich einloggen will kommt: ein charakter mit diesem namen ist bereits eingeloggt


Du bist on hattest disc oder?
oer hat das einloggn abgebrpchen
Du bist nicht mehr in wow aber dein char ist noch on so zu sagen.. musst n bissl warten


----------



## Aeonflu-X (15. Juli 2009)

Zirkel des Cenarius.Komme nur bis Char-Liste wird abgerufen. :/


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

Teufelsengel666 schrieb:


> habe den grössten fehler Battle.net Account...wenn ich nur wüsste wie ich es rückgängig machen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kann man nicht mehr rückgängig machen


----------



## Shivara (15. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERXzVLGQG2c amazing
> läuft mir eiskalt den rücken runter



Wow, Gänsehaut


----------



## Poserritter (15. Juli 2009)

gibts denn was Neues ingame oder warum sind die Server so lange off?


----------



## Teufelsengel666 (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn dein wow account einem b-net acc zugeteilt wurde, der dir nicht gehört, und du somit nicht mehr zugreifen kannst, kann man den wow account vom b-net acc trennen lassen. sonst nicht.




habe gelesen das wenn man wow deinstaliert und die regi von battel löshct würde es gehen das man keinen ballet acc mehr hat aber das ist mir zuviel arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sienna (15. Juli 2009)

stimmt das dass es fraktionswechsel geben soll OO?


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC19ajJ3K5Q

grad wiedergefunden... find das richtig nice xD


----------



## Stormstriker (15. Juli 2009)

kann mir bitte wer sagen ob anetheron schon online ist? ich seh den immer noch nicht in der serverlist


----------



## Mdruffy (15. Juli 2009)

nur der ladebalken thx Blizz -.-


----------



## Massìv (15. Juli 2009)

Sienna schrieb:


> stimmt das dass es fraktionswechsel geben soll OO?


ja


----------



## Teufelsengel666 (15. Juli 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> kann man nicht mehr rückgängig machen




habe gelesen das wenn man wow deinstaliert und die regi von battel löshct würde es gehen das man keinen ballet acc mehr hat aber das ist mir zuviel arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

Sienna schrieb:


> stimmt das dass es fraktionswechsel geben soll OO?


jau gibs bald nur wann ist nch fraglich


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

es ist 11 nach 17 uhr und realmpool strumangriff ist immernoch down ... danke blizz ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gryphos (15. Juli 2009)

Stormstriker schrieb:


> kann mir bitte wer sagen ob anetheron schon online ist? ich seh den immer noch nicht in der serverlist



jo is on


----------



## Galadith (15. Juli 2009)

Hi buffed-Community,

ich habe einen battle.net-Account und mein Server "Festung der Stürme" wird mir leider nicht angezeigt. Geht es noch jemandem so?


----------



## Steel (15. Juli 2009)

ich komm bis zum ladebalken und dann lädt er voll dann kütt nix mehr


----------



## Massìv (15. Juli 2009)

kann mir jemand sagen der KEINEN b-net account hat ob Arthas schon on is??


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

Teufelsengel666 schrieb:


> habe gelesen das wenn man wow deinstaliert und die regi von battel löshct würde es gehen das man keinen ballet acc mehr hat aber das ist mir zuviel arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oh gott ... ich hasse es WoW neu zu installen


----------



## Nanatzia (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  langweilig - Was haben die heute eigentlich gemacht das die Server so lange off sind und jetzt nur noch Ladebalken kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Stormstriker (15. Juli 2009)

Gryphos schrieb:


> jo is on




neiiiiin, verdammt das hat man von diesem scheiss battlenet account omg, aber danke für die info


----------



## Gryphos (15. Juli 2009)

metera schrieb:


> es ist 11 nach 17 uhr und realmpool strumangriff ist immernoch down ... danke blizz ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir werden wohl nochma 2 Std warten müssen nur hats Blizz noch kein Update geschrieben....


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (15. Juli 2009)

[Langsamer Server] Das hat blizz seid neustem in massen


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

Galadith schrieb:


> Hi buffed-Community,
> 
> ich habe einen battle.net-Account und mein Server "Festung der Stürme" wird mir leider nicht angezeigt. Geht es noch jemandem so?


alle die hier schreib n haben sso


----------



## Grades (15. Juli 2009)

Teufelsengel666 schrieb:


> habe gelesen das wenn man wow deinstaliert und die regi von battel löshct würde es gehen das man keinen ballet acc mehr hat aber das ist mir zuviel arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




dürfte nicht möglich sein da dein account name mit der anmeldung übers battle net verknüpft ist und das steht in der datenbank bei blizz


----------



## Teufelsengel666 (15. Juli 2009)

aber ich verstehe es nicht....was ist anderes als der normale acc und der von bettel.  warum sind die so unterschiedlich....wenn der eine nicht funzelt funzelt der andere und dann wieder andersrum...echt so ein sch...sehe meine server immer noch nicht und es sind alle on  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

Mordox-Rajaxx schrieb:


> [Langsamer Server] Das hat blizz seid neustem in massen





*heul*

ich vermisse dich so die aldor *schmoll mund zieh*


----------



## pmolurus (15. Juli 2009)

Nanatzia schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> langweilig - Was haben die heute eigentlich gemacht das die Server so lange off sind und jetzt nur noch Ladebalken kommen
> ...



das frag ich mich jeden mittwoch erst stundenlang off und danach nur probs -.- lasst die praktikanten doch nich an den servern rumspieln ^^


----------



## Sandrinchen (15. Juli 2009)

Das Konsortium ist auch noch ned online -.-


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

Gryphos schrieb:


> Wir werden wohl nochma 2 Std warten müssen nur hats Blizz noch kein Update geschrieben....



das ist plöt! -.-


----------



## Sienna (15. Juli 2009)

bei mir genauso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## larxenus (15. Juli 2009)

-.- War ja mal wieder Klar das der Kackrealmpool Sturmangriff am längsten braucht


----------



## Feindflieger (15. Juli 2009)

Galadith schrieb:


> Hi buffed-Community,
> 
> ich habe einen battle.net-Account und mein Server "Festung der Stürme" wird mir leider nicht angezeigt. Geht es noch jemandem so?



Bei mir wird die FDS auch net angezeigt und ich hab keinen Battlewürg acc.


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

Sandrinchen schrieb:


> Das Konsortium ist auch noch ned online -.-



ich warte auch die ganze zeit seit 11uhr aufs konsi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Massìv (15. Juli 2009)

Teufelsengel666 schrieb:


> aber ich verstehe es nicht....was ist anderes als der normale acc und der von bettel.  warum sind die so unterschiedlich....wenn der eine nicht funzelt funzelt der andere und dann wieder andersrum...echt so ein sch...sehe meine server immer noch nicht und es sind alle on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das fragen sich wohl alle mit einem B-Net Account


----------



## Nodoka (15. Juli 2009)

looooooooooooooooooooool 

verlängert bis 18:00


----------



## Crosis (15. Juli 2009)

Kurze Meldung die ich aus diesem Thread, einigen anderen auf dieser bzw anderen Seiten und aus eigener Erfahrung geben kann.

Wer einen Battle-Net-Account hat kann sich aktuell keine Chars erstellen und alle Server auf denen sich bereits Chars befinden werden nicht angezeigt. Vielen Dank Blizzard ich freue mich auf die Freeusing Tage hoffentlich gehts bis morgen zum Raid^^


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC19ajJ3K5Q
> 
> grad wiedergefunden... find das richtig nice xD


das vifdeo is ja mal der hammer xD


----------



## Brenus (15. Juli 2009)

Also bei mir sehe ich alle Server und meine Chars, wenn ich mich aber einzuloggen versuche, bleibe ich einfach 
im Ladebalkenb hängen.

Habe auch BN- Account -.-


----------



## Ordos123 (15. Juli 2009)

na toll bei mir bleibts hängen bei charakterliste wird geladen -.-


----------



## Animalm4st3r (15. Juli 2009)

Das mit dem Neuinstallieren bringt GARNIX, wenn ihr mal logisch darüber nachdenkt habt ihr euren Account IM internet BEI Blizzard auf einer WEBSEITE erstellt, was bedeutet die Accounts sind bei Blizzard gspeichert.


----------



## Piposus (15. Juli 2009)

Teufelsengel666 schrieb:


> aber ich verstehe es nicht....was ist anderes als der normale acc und der von bettel.  warum sind die so unterschiedlich....wenn der eine nicht funzelt funzelt der andere und dann wieder andersrum...echt so ein sch...sehe meine server immer noch nicht und es sind alle on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das wird niemand ausser Blizzard wissen. Sind wahrscheinlich zwei relativ unterschiedliche Anmeldeprozeduren inkl. unterschiedlichen Datenbanken etc.


----------



## Elda (15. Juli 2009)

Aegwynn zwar on aber bei mir laggts wie hölle : /


----------



## firstchar (15. Juli 2009)

Sturmangriff wurde bis 18 Uhr verlängert! :-(


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

OMg Aldor etc schon bis 18.00 off


----------



## Ordos123 (15. Juli 2009)

na toll bei mir bleibts hängen bei charakterliste wird geladen -.-


----------



## Gryphos (15. Juli 2009)

Mordox-Rajaxx schrieb:


> [Langsamer Server] Das hat blizz seid neustem in massen



[Langsamer Server]
 -240 Int
Benutzen: Erhöht Hass ggn Euch um 300%


----------



## Steel (15. Juli 2009)

auf 18:00 verlängert -.--.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-


----------



## wildrazor09 (15. Juli 2009)

larxenus schrieb:


> -.- War ja mal wieder Klar das der Kackrealmpool Sturmangriff am längsten braucht




jetzt im ernst, ihr denkt nur eure sachen währen off, es sind noch mehr server off und nicht nur aldor und der realmpool, flamen bringt nix


----------



## Emanuel333 (15. Juli 2009)

Massìv schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen der KEINEN b-net account hat ob Arthas schon on is??


 ja, arthas ist on


----------



## Flaschenpost (15. Juli 2009)

> gibts denn was Neues ingame oder warum sind die Server so lange off?




Jup, wird unzählige neue Inhalte geben unter Anderem wird mit dem heutigen Patch "Scheisshousing" eingeführt, für normales Housing hats nicht gereich aber immerhin...

So wird sich jeder ambitionierte Spieler in einem Instanzierten Bereich eigene WC`s erstellen und individuell austatten können.

Die Pallete reicht hierbei vom schnöden Plumsklo bis zum mit allen Schikanen versehenen "A A - Tempel!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grades (15. Juli 2009)

ZITAT(Teufelsengel666 @ 15.07.2009, 17:12) *
habe gelesen das wenn man wow deinstaliert und die regi von battel löshct würde es gehen das man keinen ballet acc mehr hat aber das ist mir zuviel arbeit sorry.gif



dürfte nicht möglich sein da dein account name mit der anmeldung übers battle net verknüpft ist und das steht in der datenbank bei blizz


----------



## Sandrinchen (15. Juli 2009)

ne ne? ich glaub des ned
Strumangriff bis 18 uhr???
wer ist alles für raid auf paris? :-P


----------



## Amor (15. Juli 2009)

bis 18:00uhr verlängerung


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

Nodoka schrieb:


> looooooooooooooooooooool
> 
> verlängert bis 18:00



na danke >.< ...

ich glaub ich muss auf nen andren realmpool transen >.<


----------



## Tyraila (15. Juli 2009)

Nodoka schrieb:


> looooooooooooooooooooool
> 
> verlängert bis 18:00


LOL MAN <,<


----------



## Gryphos (15. Juli 2009)

firstchar schrieb:


> Sturmangriff wurde bis 18 Uhr verlängert! :-(



Es werden noch Wetten angenommen, dass wir dann nochma ne Verlängerung bekommen


----------



## Ayén (15. Juli 2009)

frostwolf ist on^^


----------



## Burzum89 (15. Juli 2009)

18.00 Uhr find ich wirklich heftig.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Sandrinchen schrieb:


> wer ist alles für raid auf paris? :-P





> <nordkurve1900> Nach Frankreich fahr' ich nur auf Ketten...




xD


----------



## Cincinnattikid (15. Juli 2009)

18 Uhr stinkt da sind Simpsons =D

Naja warte ja eh schon seit 11 Uhr da macht die Stunde auch nimmer viel aus...

LG Twinny, Shattrath


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

Gryphos schrieb:


> Es werden noch Wetten angenommen, dass wir dann nochma ne Verlängerung bekommen



um was wetten wir?^^


----------



## Christoph007s (15. Juli 2009)

Emanuel333 schrieb:


> ja, arthas ist on



bei mir nicht -_-


----------



## nemø (15. Juli 2009)

Never play on patches day
or even try....


----------



## Barbossa94 (15. Juli 2009)

Ordos123 schrieb:


> na toll bei mir bleibts hängen bei charakterliste wird geladen -.-



Bei mir auch...


----------



## araos (15. Juli 2009)

Was muss man noch mal machen wenn man im  Ladebild schirm festhängt?


----------



## Teufelsengel666 (15. Juli 2009)

oh man was habe ich nur getan...ich will keinen battel acc mehr.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kann doch nicht angehen das nur die battel.acc betroffen sind komme ja auch nicht auf dem wow forum drauf das man da was schreiben kann...das ist doch echt zum kühe melken   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...naja noch schlimmer kann es ja nicht kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

Weiss einer ob Nefarian on is?


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

araos schrieb:


> Was muss man noch mal machen wenn man im  Ladebild schirm festhängt?


alt+f4


----------



## Galadith (15. Juli 2009)

Gryphos schrieb:


> Es werden noch Wetten angenommen, dass wir dann nochma ne Verlängerung bekommen



/sign


----------



## Lydell (15. Juli 2009)

hmm hab mich gestern abend noch gefreut das nethersturm (sowie der gesammte realmpool sturmangriff) nur wartungsarbeiten bis 11 hat....nun aber bis 18 uhr...
buffood und flasks farmen kann ich wohl knicken (19 uhr ist raid)xD


----------



## Animalm4st3r (15. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> Weiss einer ob Nefarian on is?


Nef ist on aber mit BNet Acc nicht zu sehen in der Liste....


----------



## Gryphos (15. Juli 2009)

metera schrieb:


> um was wetten wir?^^



um 30 weitere flame Seiten hier  XD


----------



## Scandor (15. Juli 2009)

Können die nicht gleich schreiben das es bis mindestens 18 Uhr dauert anstatt das alle paar Stunden wieder zu verlängern. Hätt ich das gleich um 11 gewusst hätt ich auch was andres machen können


----------



## SireS (15. Juli 2009)

Das ist echt mal ne Frechheit, was die heute wieder abgezogen haben. Wenn das keinen freien Tag gibt...  Ich hab meinen Main auf Aegwynn und noch nen Priest auf Aegwynn mit nem anderen Account.
Mein Main hat B-net-account und ich komm nicht weiter als Ladebalken. Mit meinem Priest komm ich on (ohne Ladebalken), macht aber auch nicht mehr Spass, da alles total laggy ist (q-abgeben, looten etc. teilweise 15s Wartezeit um nen Mob zu looten).
Die Qualität der Serverwartung ist echt derart im Arsch, daß sie besser die Finger ganz von den Servern lassen würden, bis zum totalen Crash, dann würden sich sollte offline-Zeiten auch lohnen.
Es gibt nur einen Berufsgruppe, die ich mehr verachte als unsere Politiker, und das sind die Gimper von der Blizzard-Tech, die nicht mal Konsequenzen fürchten müssen für ihre Schlampereien.... wtf drexx pack


----------



## Lefrondon (15. Juli 2009)

Burzum89 schrieb:


> 18.00 Uhr find ich wirklich heftig.



Ich auch. Wenns da keinen Spieltag gibt...


----------



## Cabycab (15. Juli 2009)

Ich komme zwar auf meinen Server (malfurion) drauf, aber der Ladebildschirm geht nicht weg. Und ich hab nichtmal n Battle.Net Account


----------



## RhoxT (15. Juli 2009)

häng im lade screen fest.


----------



## Vesir (15. Juli 2009)

mal ne frage : auf welchen server lohnt es sich zu transen bzw welcher ist weniger von wartungsarbeiten betroffen


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Nef ist on aber mit BNet Acc nicht zu sehen in der Liste....


jo darum :S
sehe eigentlich alle server auf denen ich charss habe 7 oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber nef ned -.-
genau da wollte ich heute loquenahak farmen ..-.-


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

Gryphos schrieb:


> um 30 weitere flame Seiten hier  XD



bloß 30? xD


----------



## Massìv (15. Juli 2009)

Christoph007s schrieb:


> bei mir nicht -_-


Bei mir auch nicht... b-net account=größter fehler!


----------



## Piposus (15. Juli 2009)

araos schrieb:


> Was muss man noch mal machen wenn man im  Ladebild schirm festhängt?



Control + Alt + Delete -> Taskmanager starten -> Prozess "Wow.exe" beenden. Aber nach ca. 10 Minuten kommst automatisch vom Ladebalken wieder zum Login-Screen.


----------



## Emanuel333 (15. Juli 2009)

Christoph007s schrieb:


> bei mir nicht -_-


 habe aber auch keinen battle net account ;-)


----------



## Ordos123 (15. Juli 2009)

ach des is doch nen Dreck naja wartem is ja auch noch schlimm^^


----------



## Peppaz (15. Juli 2009)

Son Kackdreck.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Spielt jmd. auf Bael'gun .. iwie häng ich am einloggscreen fest


----------



## Totebone (15. Juli 2009)

hmmm... und komischerweise kann man auch nich auf die Forum Seite um da zu flamen hmmmm......


----------



## Ordos123 (15. Juli 2009)

ich auch ^^ naja soiele aber auf onyxia


----------



## Nedoras (15. Juli 2009)

Hoffe die server gehen auch um 18:00 uhr on und nich um 20:00 uhr xD Blutkessel war schonma die letzten wochen bis 17:00 uhr off ^^ naja die paar minuten warten is auch nich schlimm


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

Jetzt n beschwerde ticket würde etwa 7 woche bann geben wenn ich mich austoben würde^^


----------



## Massìv (15. Juli 2009)

Emanuel333 schrieb:


> habe aber auch keinen battle net account ;-)


und genau darum geht es bei dir >_<


----------



## Mjuu (15. Juli 2009)

kann es sein das alle realms so dreckig am laggen sind?


----------



## Vudis (15. Juli 2009)

Versucht gar net euch einzuloggen ihr könnt vermutlich eh nichts machen.
Bei 80% der Leute auf unsrem Server (Destromath) lagt alles.
Quests können net angenommen werden.
Loot erst nach 1min.
Spell wirken erst nach 20sek.
usw

edit: und das hat nix mit battle net oder nicht zu tun
ich hab keinen es lagt
freund hat einen es lagt


----------



## norgim (15. Juli 2009)

Nefarian wird bei mit leider net angezeigt -.-


----------



## Totebone (15. Juli 2009)

Nedoras schrieb:


> Hoffe die server gehen auch um 18:00 uhr on und nich um 20:00 uhr xD Blutkessel war schonma die letzten wochen bis 17:00 uhr off ^^ naja die paar minuten warten is auch nich schlimm



Wär nich schlimm wenn uns nich 11Uhr versprochen wurde^^


----------



## milfgig (15. Juli 2009)

Ichhhhhhhhhhhh hase es mein server nethersturm sollte heute morgen um 11 uhr wieder on kommen warte ich erst 1stunde weil ich um 10 on gegangen ist das uptate der server ist bis 13 uhr down ok dan schau ich mir videos an dan um 17 uhr ok schau noch mehr videos dan noch um 18 uhr ich wette danach bis um 24 uhr ehhhhhhhhhhhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sienna (15. Juli 2009)

>.< lothar läuft seid 11 und es geht immer noch kein einloggen mit b-net account ??
das gibt es doch agr nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narisa (15. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß garnicht, warum ihr euch so anstellt... Geht raus, genießt die Sonne oder den Regen...

Ich hatte dank des Serverdowns mal wieder nen richtig tollen Tag, ohne Gedanken an WoW...

So wie sich manche hier verhalten kann man echt die CDU mit ihrem Sucht-Gefasel unterstützen


----------



## Massìv (15. Juli 2009)

Wenn das so weiter geht hier packen wir heute noch die 3500+


----------



## Gryphos (15. Juli 2009)

naja 35min.....
...bis zur nächsten Verlängerung


----------



## Vaishyana (15. Juli 2009)

Peppaz schrieb:


> Son Kackdreck..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jep, bei mir genau so


----------



## Steel (15. Juli 2009)

weiß wer ob einer auf den zirkel kommt?(weiter als ladebildschirm)


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (15. Juli 2009)

na besser bis 18:00 warten als 2 mins warten und 5 secs zocken


----------



## Dimortii (15. Juli 2009)

Blizz hat es geschafft. Sie sagten es sei eine heikle Angelegenheit die Server so neu zu konfigurieren das das Inzen voll prob endlich verschwinden.

Anscheinend war es zu heikel....

Zuluhed is jetzt on aber da ich mir nen Battle net. acc gemacht hab um überhaupt wieder fläussig einloggen zu können bleib ich im Ladebildschirm hängen -.-

Aber @all stop Flaming Blizzard.

Es ist Activision des alles kaputt macht...seit der Fusion wird WoW nur noch ne Geldfabrik und überall wird gepfuscht -.-


----------



## araos (15. Juli 2009)

16h wartungs arbeiten und die server laufen schlechter als vorher, post system is vollkomen zerschoßen etc


----------



## Emanuel333 (15. Juli 2009)

Massìv schrieb:


> und genau darum geht es bei dir >_<



mein ich ja xD deswegen sag ichs doch


----------



## GotagX (15. Juli 2009)

das ist also der dank dafür das man einen battle.net acc hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teufelsengel666 (15. Juli 2009)

SO AN ALLE DIE NEN bATTEL ACC HABEN:::ES SIND ALLE SERVER ONLINE NUR WIR SEHEN SIE NICHT WEIL WIR NEN BATTEL ACC HABEN UND DAS KANN SICH NUR UM STUNDEN HANDELN BIS DIE BETT ACC SICH WIEDER EINLOGGEN KÖNNEN::::GAN TOLL SAG ICH DAZU NUR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (15. Juli 2009)

Öhm das ist jetzt echt nicht böse gemeint, aber regt ihr euch wirklich darüber auf das ihr mal ca nen Tag kein WoW spielen könnt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crosis (15. Juli 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> kann es sein das alle realms so dreckig am laggen sind?


ja logo bliz hat doch in den letzten 12h an den servern rumgepfuscht deshalb können BNAs auchnet zocken...auch ne möglichkeit die Instanzkapazitäten zu erhöhen wenn weniger spielen sind mehr plätze frei xD


----------



## MØUJØU O.O (15. Juli 2009)

Man ..
Wollte heute das erste Mal auf einem Rollenspiel-Server anfangen (Die Aldor)...
Hab mich schon gefreut,dass es um 15 Uhr dann endlich los geht...Wollte unbedingt auf Seiten der Allianz
gegen die Horde fighten...und dann sowas...Aber es hat auch gute Seiten: Da ich als Nachtelf-Krieger anfangen werde,
habe ich im Internet mir die Geschichte der Nachtelfen durchgelesen,wie sie im Rollenspiel sein sollten,bekannte Persönlichkeiten etc..
Und nen' Namen hab ich auch schon...

Bin jetzt voll informiert...Jetzt kann ich auch nicht mehr warten!!
Verdammt Schneesturm,strengt euch an!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Massìv (15. Juli 2009)

Narisa schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnicht, warum ihr euch so anstellt... Geht raus, genießt die Sonne oder den Regen...
> 
> Ich hatte dank des Serverdowns mal wieder nen richtig tollen Tag, ohne Gedanken an WoW...
> 
> So wie sich manche hier verhalten kann man echt die CDU mit ihrem Sucht-Gefasel unterstützen


Geh leveln wenn du 80 bist darfst du hier mitreden!
h3h3


----------



## Gryphos (15. Juli 2009)

Massìv schrieb:


> Wenn das so weiter geht hier packen wir heute noch die 3500+


 Das is eigtl das heutige Ziel ^^


----------



## FERT (15. Juli 2009)

ich finds schon relativ grandios  
wenn man bedenkt das ich seit rund 12o mit meinem twink acc zocken kann
aber mit meinem main (battlenet acc +  selber realm) nicht rauf komm bzw. bei mir der realm OFF ist ... 

<3 gut durchdacht.


----------



## Juido08 (15. Juli 2009)

Mittwoch, halb 6 in deutschland.
die frisur hällt, doch der realm (khaz) ist immer noch verschwunden...

war mir lieber als er wenigstens noch mit offline in der liste stand...

kommt sich blizzard nicht irgendwie selbst dumm vor jedesmal ne ETA zu setzen, wo jeder der länger als eine woche wow spielt weiss, das selbige eh nie eingehalten wird...
naja raidbeginn ist erst in 2h.. kann ich noch nen paar kerzen anzünden...

---



MØUJØU schrieb:


> Man ..
> Wollte heute das erste Mal auf einem Rollenspiel-Server anfangen (Die Aldor)...
> Bin jetzt voll informiert...Jetzt kann ich auch nicht mehr warten!!
> Verdammt Schneesturm,strengt euch an!
> ...



holt mal jemand nen eisbeutel ? schwerer fall von sonnenstich hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

Teufelsengel666 schrieb:


> SO AN ALLE DIE NEN bATTEL ACC HABEN:::ES SIND ALLE SERVER ONLINE NUR WIR SEHEN SIE NICHT WEIL WIR NEN BATTEL ACC HABEN UND DAS KANN SICH NUR UM STUNDEN HANDELN BIS DIE BETT ACC SICH WIEDER EINLOGGEN KÖNNEN::::GAN TOLL SAG ICH DAZU NUR
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


toll da haben wir ja den einstein ... wissen wir seit 2 stunden ...-.-


----------



## Celissa (15. Juli 2009)

hm also auf mein server Thrall geht alles nice.

nur auf antonidas is down aber angezeigt wird er mir des er on is aber freunde kommen auch net drauf.


----------



## Massìv (15. Juli 2009)

Gryphos schrieb:


> Das is eigtl das heutige Ziel ^^


na wenn das so ist;P


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

ich glaub bei blizz hat jemand kaffee über den realmpool geschüttet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steel (15. Juli 2009)

maaaaaann ich brauch doch nur noch 5 balken bis 80...LASST MICH ZOCKEN xD


----------



## chílin (15. Juli 2009)

bin auf frostwolf, keine probs beim einlogen und aus der gilden haben 20 leute auch keine probleme gehabt


----------



## Crosis (15. Juli 2009)

hey mich wunderts das noch keine usernews über die BNA probs draußen ist^^


----------



## Panador (15. Juli 2009)

Ganz toll... KDV wieder mal im Arsch.
Ich hab nen B.Net-Acc und konnte vorhin auf Malorne einloggen und zocken. Bei KDV steck ich am Ladescreen.... Is ja eh nur in 2h Raid.... hoffentlich kriegen sie das noch hin bis dahin.


----------



## Burzum89 (15. Juli 2009)

Halbe Stunde, bis zur nächsten Verlängerung für Sturmangriff !


----------



## Eddy241275 (15. Juli 2009)

Panador schrieb:


> Ganz toll... KDV wieder mal im Arsch.
> Ich hab nen B.Net-Acc und konnte vorhin auf Malorne einloggen und zocken. Bei KDV steck ich am Ladescreen.... Is ja eh nur in 2h Raid.... hoffentlich kriegen sie das noch hin bis dahin.




komme auch auf vielen servern rauf,aber nur nicht da, wo meine chars sind


----------



## Massìv (15. Juli 2009)

Panador schrieb:


> Ganz toll... KDV wieder mal im Arsch.
> Ich hab nen B.Net-Acc und konnte vorhin auf Malorne einloggen und zocken. Bei KDV steck ich am Ladescreen.... Is ja eh nur in 2h Raid.... hoffentlich kriegen sie das noch hin bis dahin.


Ich tippe eher darauf das heute gar nichts mehr geht


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

Loque nahak wurde geressetet wie es nach jeden wartungsarbeiten ist.. war genau schon am häufgisten spawn üunkt 13.00 einloggn alle server offline..-.-
BLIZZ SUCKS!


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Panador schrieb:


> Ganz toll... KDV wieder mal im Arsch.
> Ich hab nen B.Net-Acc und konnte vorhin auf Malorne einloggen und zocken. Bei KDV steck ich am Ladescreen.... Is ja eh nur in 2h Raid.... hoffentlich kriegen sie das noch hin bis dahin.


raiden kannste heute glaub ich vergessen^^


----------



## wildrazor09 (15. Juli 2009)

@*********************************************SPAM******************************
**********************************************@*********************************
*
********************************************************************************
*
***********@********************************************************************
*
*********************************************************@**********************
*
********************************************************************************
*
**********************@*********************************************************
*
*******************************************************************@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Das mit den Battlenet acc wird glaubich heut net mehr behoben....-.-


----------



## Vaishyana (15. Juli 2009)

Ich komme weder mit Battle.net Account weiter als bis zum Ladenbildschirm, noch mit dem Account meiner Freundin die kein battle.net hat :-/


----------



## Totebone (15. Juli 2009)

ey BLizzard will einen doch verarschen ne firma mit dem Umsatz schafft das nichma den B.net acc EInlogfähig zu machen? schande


----------



## Christoph007s (15. Juli 2009)

wär ja nicht schlimm wenn ich nun rausgehen könnte aber des regnet in strömen bei uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bwcl (15. Juli 2009)

Verdammte SCHEISSE !! -.-
Ich bin schon auf 180 -.- wegen dem Dreck was da Blizz fabriziert -.-
Blackrock müsste seid 11 uhr Open sein aber nein -.-, da steht net mal an der anzeige rechts.... das Blackrock mit geupdated wird -.- und trotzdem kann ich neta uf den server zu greifen -.-!!!!
________________________

Wtf !! I hasse Blizz... ich will 1Tag Kostenlos spielen ...


----------



## ink0gnito (15. Juli 2009)

Wie Sen'Jin übelst laggt, vorallem wenn einer lootet >:
Bis morgen abwarten <.<'


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> @*********************************************SPAM******************************
> **********************************************@*********************************
> *
> ********************************************************************************
> ...


wenn idr öde is oder eh nix gescheites oder lustiges beiträgst verzieh dich bitte in deine krabbelkiste zurück


----------



## Veeenom~ (15. Juli 2009)

.


----------



## Roxen (15. Juli 2009)

Panador schrieb:


> Ganz toll... KDV wieder mal im Arsch.
> Ich hab nen B.Net-Acc und konnte vorhin auf Malorne einloggen und zocken. Bei KDV steck ich am Ladescreen.... Is ja eh nur in 2h Raid.... hoffentlich kriegen sie das noch hin bis dahin.



also ich hatte auch langen Ladescreen bei KdV,
geht bei mir aber jetzt wieder


----------



## Gryphos (15. Juli 2009)

metera schrieb:


> ich glaub bei blizz hat jemand kaffee über den realmpool geschüttet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/vote 4 Die Putzfrau


----------



## Ordos123 (15. Juli 2009)

ich bin drinn und klappt auch alles ^^


----------



## Camuloses (15. Juli 2009)

Habe keinen battel net und komme nicht druff.


----------



## Barbossa94 (15. Juli 2009)

Charakter läd und läd und läd, fertig geladen. Und??? Kann ich nun zocken? NEIN!


----------



## Butragueno (15. Juli 2009)

Man merkt das Ferien sind das Niveau wird wieder zunehmend schlechter hier, weil die Kiddies mal wieder nicht ausgelastet sind. 

Geht ins Freibad oder lernt für´s nächste Schuljahr, da tut ihr mal was sinnvolles.


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

Nefarian on?


----------



## HostileRecords (15. Juli 2009)

steck im ladescreen.. und nach ca 2 min zurück aufn charauswahlbildschirm und "ein charakter mit diesem namen existiert bereits" -_-


----------



## Galadith (15. Juli 2009)

Gryphos schrieb:


> /vote 4 Die Putzfrau



/sign


----------



## Crosis (15. Juli 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> ey BLizzard will einen doch verarschen ne firma mit dem Umsatz schafft das nichma den B.net acc EInlogfähig zu machen? schande


moment darfst net vergessen das china weg ist die müssen jetz billig arbeiten xD


----------



## Juido08 (15. Juli 2009)

das mit dem battle acc ist doch schwachsinn... 
wieso seh ich trotz battle acc 2 von den 3 realms wo ich chars habe und kann mich da auch bequem mit jedem char einloggen ?
schade nur dass nicht der realm dabei ist auf dens mir gerade ankommt....


----------



## Feindflieger (15. Juli 2009)

Boah bis 18 Uhr down -..- Stochern die Praktikanten wieder mal mit den Schraubendrehern in den Servern rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baummi (15. Juli 2009)

Komme nicht auf Rat von Dalaran.Lädt die Charakterliste nicht.Mist


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

china hat nur 10% der ausnahmen ausgemacht aber 1/2 der spieler^^ komisch sache


----------



## Galadith (15. Juli 2009)

HostileRecords schrieb:


> steck im ladescreen.. und nach ca 2 min zurück aufn charauswahlbildschirm und "ein charakter mit diesem namen existiert bereits" -_-



Logg mim Twink ein und setz deinen Main auf F-List und warte bis dieser offline ist und dann logg dich mim Main ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

Gryphos schrieb:


> /vote 4 Die Putzfrau



/sing             


blizz braucht paar neue putzfrauen


----------



## Totebone (15. Juli 2009)

-.- die sollen den Sturmangriff Realmpool endlich dicht machen und Gratis trans spendieren ........


----------



## Wielage (15. Juli 2009)

fds is on^^


----------



## Roxen (15. Juli 2009)

nein die spielen Paintball im Serverraum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prättcha (15. Juli 2009)

Bei mir(Zirkel des Cenarius) wird momentan meine Charakterliste geladen!


----------



## Feindflieger (15. Juli 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> -.- die sollen den Sturmangriff Realmpool endlich dicht machen und Gratis trans spendieren ........



/sign


----------



## Gryphos (15. Juli 2009)

Ordos123 schrieb:


> ich bin drinn und klappt auch alles ^^



aber net aufm Sturmangriff...


----------



## Massìv (15. Juli 2009)

#Dante# schrieb:


> toll frostwolf is on ich komme aber net rein habe kein b.net was sol ich tun ich hänge die ganze zeit am ladesreecn fest


warten wie der rest? oder glaubst du, du bekommst eine sonder behandlung??


----------



## Prättcha (15. Juli 2009)

Immer noch...


----------



## Totebone (15. Juli 2009)

STURMANGRIFF ON! AUCH BEI B.NET ACC!


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

Nef wird nochimmer nicht angezeigt


----------



## Nodoka (15. Juli 2009)

Wir können ja mal raten .... geht sturmangriff um 18:00 on der seid ihr der meinung es wird wieder verlängert ... -.-


----------



## MaraJade78 (15. Juli 2009)

auf Destro geht auch nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Charakterauswahl ok aber dann ewiger Ladescreen


----------



## Eddy241275 (15. Juli 2009)

Juido08 schrieb:


> das mit dem battle acc ist doch schwachsinn...
> wieso seh ich trotz battle acc 2 von den 3 realms wo ich chars habe und kann mich da auch bequem mit jedem char einloggen ?
> schade nur dass nicht der realm dabei ist auf dens mir gerade ankommt....




Wieso soll das schwachsinn sein, mein bruder ist seid 15 uhr auf malygos drauf ( ohne bnet acc ) und ich ( mit bnett acc )sehe nicht mal das der On ist


----------



## Prättcha (15. Juli 2009)

Los fix 2 Seiten brauchen wir noch, dann haben wir die Marke geknackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galadith (15. Juli 2009)

Wielage schrieb:


> fds is on^^




bestätigt!


----------



## Bummrar (15. Juli 2009)

ich sage es gibt noch ne verlängerung!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Massìv (15. Juli 2009)

Nodoka schrieb:


> Wir können ja mal raten .... geht sturmangriff um 18:00 on der seid ihr der meinung es wird wieder verlängert ... -.-


Verlängert! Ganz klar!


----------



## CatNorris (15. Juli 2009)

Wuhu da freut man sich doch echt.. Aber Wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab den tag so sehr genossen und hatte massig fun außerhalb von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Elfen Lied beschäftigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wünsch noch viel erfolg ich geh weitergucken und warte die restliche halbe stunde bis der lade balken mal nicht mehr brennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veeenom~ (15. Juli 2009)

.


----------



## Teufelsengel666 (15. Juli 2009)

omg...frage mich wie es wohl sein wird wenn der patch kommt...wenn es jetzt so schon anfängt ohne das ein patch aufgezogen wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Massìv (15. Juli 2009)

Blutkessel auch on! pls Arthas!!!


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

jAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA DDD


konsi geht wieder *freu*


danke blizz, danke gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Massìv (15. Juli 2009)

Veeenom~ schrieb:


> .


genau


----------



## Peaklos (15. Juli 2009)

boa server is online, aber im ladebildschirm hängen -.- gz blizz


----------



## Xenthon (15. Juli 2009)

Na ja...wenn ich mir so eine Nummer auf der Arbeit leisten würde...hätte ich wohl anschließend sehr viel Freizeit   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tja...mal sehen wie es zum geplanten Raidtermin ausschaut. Ach ja und gleich Morgen schauen wir mal nach ob der Tag angehängt wurde an die bezahlte Spielzeit.

Greetings


----------



## Gryphos (15. Juli 2009)

Sturmangriff is on!!!!!!

war nett mich euch bis nächste woche dann ^^


----------



## baummi (15. Juli 2009)

Jetzt hängts im Ladeschirm der Rat von Dalaran.lol.Diese scheiß Server^^


----------



## Prättcha (15. Juli 2009)

Hrrrmmm, Serververbindung ständig unterbrochen, wenn die Charakterliste abgerufen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## linkin85 (15. Juli 2009)

Peaklos schrieb:


> boa server is online, aber im ladebildschirm hängen -.- gz blizz


 Warten irgendwann biste drin  und darfst dich an den lags erfreuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zergerus (15. Juli 2009)

Destromath lohnt es sich kaum einzuloggen (falls man das überhaupt schafft). Monsterlaggs bis zu 3 Minuten (solange hab ich gebraucht um zu mounten) usw. ...


----------



## chílin (15. Juli 2009)

einige server werden sicher wieder runtergefahren weil ziemlich viel verbuggt ist


----------



## Juido08 (15. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> china hat nur 10% der ausnahmen ausgemacht aber 1/2 der spieler^^ komisch sache



weil sich der monatliche betrag an der durchschnittsgrösse der bevölkerung orientiert ^^


----------



## Vudis (15. Juli 2009)

ahhh fds ist on ich hätt net transen sollen^^


----------



## Aelomon (15. Juli 2009)

Ladebildschirm auch auf Malfurion Warte Warte Warte


----------



## Peaklos (15. Juli 2009)

den tag will ich gutgeschrieben -.-


----------



## Belowo (15. Juli 2009)

sen'jin unspielbar durch laggs


----------



## Elda (15. Juli 2009)

ladebildschirm suckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shivara (15. Juli 2009)

Hab grad mal n Ticket geschrieben, in der Hoffnung mal ne Zeit für die b-net Account benutzer zu bekommen, leider ohne Erfolg, der GM meinte nur es wird mit Hochdruck daran gearbeitet. =/


----------



## Elda (15. Juli 2009)

auf Aegwynn laggts auch abartig


----------



## Aelomon (15. Juli 2009)

Und fix auf Seite 3100^^


----------



## Elda (15. Juli 2009)

2100 meinst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satarion (15. Juli 2009)

Ists bei euch auch so das ihr nicht mehr ins Spiel kommt? Die Server sind alle online und man kommt auch in die Charakterauswahl aber dan wenn man das Spiel beteten will hat man nur noch den Ladebildschirm, bin seid 15 min dran und ihr?


----------



## Crosis (15. Juli 2009)

Juido08 schrieb:


> weil sich der monatliche betrag an der durchschnittsgrösse der bevölkerung orientiert ^^


und dem gehalt der bewohner 13€ wäre da ja schon 1/4 des gehalts eines durchschnittbürgers^^


----------



## Aelomon (15. Juli 2009)

ups klar 2100 hehe


----------



## Massìv (15. Juli 2009)

*aus blödheit enfernt* xD


----------



## Vaishyana (15. Juli 2009)

Baelgun läuft. Bis jetzt auch laggfrei :-)


----------



## Fensterchef (15. Juli 2009)

Ich bin reingekommen auf Kel`thuzad aber ich habe SEHR grosse Störungen


----------



## Sienna (15. Juli 2009)

Gibt es iwo was offizelles von blizzard was da jetzt aufgespielt wurde / warum das so lange dauert und was das mit den b-net accounts ist?=/
PS: geht lothar *schnief*?=(


----------



## Peaklos (15. Juli 2009)

bald 18 uhr und funzt immer noch nichts wtf


----------



## Elda (15. Juli 2009)

2100! immer noch Ladebildschirm ._.


----------



## WeRkO (15. Juli 2009)

Komme nur bis zum vollen Ladebalken auf Nathrezim, so ein scheiss -.-


----------



## Palypower (15. Juli 2009)

Hi leutz!

Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen ich komm net auf meinen Server Tichondrius...... er wird net mal in der realmlist angezeigt.
danke schon ma^^


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

WUHU 2.1k seiten xD heute alleine haben wir 500 gemacht kann das sein? oder nur 300?


----------



## Prättcha (15. Juli 2009)

Peaklos schrieb:


> bald 18 uhr und funzt immer noch nichts wtf




Nee, es soll ja auch voraussichtlich erst um 18 uhr funzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alohajoe (15. Juli 2009)

Auf Blackhand ist auch grad lustig. Ladebildschirm nach der Charakterauswahl über 5 Minuten. Als ich endlich drin war, hatte ich schon ein Afk-Flag^^
Eine Quest vom Turnier angenommen, alles prima. Zweite Quest angenommen... Lag. Wiederum 5 MInuten gewartet, diverse Spells geklickt, nichts passiert.
Irgendwann kamen dann Dutzende Fehlermeldungen gleichzeitig ob der vielen geklickten Buttons. Dann bissl rumprobiert, Buffs getestet, aufs Mount, alles gut. Also wieder rein, Quest annehmen... und, raten Sie... genau, wieder Lag seit (auf die Uhr guck) 3 Minuten.
Das Tolle ist, dass ich weder nen Disco bekomme noch ausgeloggt werde oder sonstiges. Kurioserweise sehe ich aber ständig andere Spieler rumlaufen; also kann es auch kein Serverlag sein.


Nachtrag: ok, der Chat geht ohne Probleme. Fähigkeiten immer noch ohne Funktion. Sehr mysteriös.
Und nein, ich hab keinen battle.net Account.


----------



## Prättcha (15. Juli 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> WUHU 2.1k seiten xD heute alleine haben wir 500 gemacht kann das sein? oder nur 300?




wir sind Suuper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sienna (15. Juli 2009)

einigen wir uns auf zu viele? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peaklos (15. Juli 2009)

25 min im ladebildschirm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (15. Juli 2009)

Was ist denn Heute los,habe grade nochmal vorbei geschaut Garrosh und Der abyssische Rat sind seit 3 Stunden on.
Blizzard was machst du nur... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prättcha (15. Juli 2009)

Hänge im Ladebildschirm fest :-(


----------



## Crosis (15. Juli 2009)

blizz offizielle stellungsnahme wird sein das es technische probleme gab mit dem serveraufrüsten und den BNAs wurde ja auch zum ersten mal gemacht seitdem BNAs eingeführt wurden^^ die laggs sind ja normal nach sowas da gibts keinen freeplayday oda sowas^^


----------



## Hanon (15. Juli 2009)

Von Thrall weiss keiner etwas-.-


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

nef nochimmer nicht sichtbar..-.-


----------



## Peaklos (15. Juli 2009)

die welt ist wirklich abhängig von wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prättcha (15. Juli 2009)

Hanon schrieb:


> Von Thrall weiss keiner etwas-.-




Wieso, hast du denn gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keryn (15. Juli 2009)

Zirkel des Cenarius, das Haar sitzt.....Dauerladebildschirm


----------



## olisec (15. Juli 2009)

und noch dazu hab ich den bnet acc nur eingerichtet weil ich das blöde pet haben wollte, was es dann plötzlich doch nicht gab -.-


----------



## Celissa (15. Juli 2009)

Hanon schrieb:


> Von Thrall weiss keiner etwas-.-




hab doch geschrieben vor ner std des thrall super funktioniert


----------



## aufgeraucht (15. Juli 2009)

Nach mehrtägiger, beruflich bedingter Abwesenheit hab ich mich zwar auf einen WoW-Abend gefreut, aber da nix geht: Laufschuhe überstreifen und rein in den Park.
Euch noch viel Spaß beim Blick auf den Ladebildschirm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

Kann mir wer bescheid sagen wenn Nefarian sichtbar wird??!!


----------



## Hanon (15. Juli 2009)

Prättcha schrieb:


> Wieso, hast du denn gefragt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist ein Realm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prättcha (15. Juli 2009)

Keryn schrieb:


> Zirkel des Cenarius, das Haar sitzt.....Dauerladebildschirm




Ist bei mir auch so. Kopf hoch, wir kommen schon rein!


----------



## Palypower (15. Juli 2009)

Dann erklärt ma wieso meine ganze gilde schon am server is, und der bei mir net angezeigt wird xD


----------



## Vaishyana (15. Juli 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Baelgun läuft. Bis jetzt auch laggfrei :-)




Ich nehm alles zurück. Mein bankchar in IF kommt rein, mein Main steht in Dala und hängt beim Ladescreen. Aber hab diese "Ding" gehört wenn jemand online kommt - im Ladescreen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frozo (15. Juli 2009)

bin dann mal wech


----------



## phamo (15. Juli 2009)

Von der Arbeit gekommen und jetzt so nen Shice...nur weil ich BNet Acc hab..omg... :S
btw. Realm -> Durotan

MfG


----------



## Hanon (15. Juli 2009)

Celissa schrieb:


> hab doch geschrieben vor ner std des thrall super funktioniert


Klasse dan ist es mein Bnet Account


----------



## Prättcha (15. Juli 2009)

Hanon schrieb:


> Das ist ein Realm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das ist mir klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich meine, ob gefragt wurde, ob jemand etwas weis, oder ob hier nur gejammert wird, sowie ich


----------



## Teradas (15. Juli 2009)

Ich kann mir das irgendwie grade vorstellen was Blizzard zu uns sagen würde:
Bliizard:
Wir haben ein KLEINES technisches Problem.
Wir arbeiten dran,und wollen uns für alle unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shivara (15. Juli 2009)

Palypower schrieb:


> Dann erklärt ma wieso meine ganze gilde schon am server is, und der bei mir net angezeigt wird xD



Du wirst wohl einen battle.net Account haben, richtig? Mit denen gibt es zur Zeit schwierigkeiten.


----------



## Eddy241275 (15. Juli 2009)

wir sind nicht die einzigen, im öffentlichen Forum von Blizz ist auch schon ein thread über das prob mit bnet acc,aber leider noch kein bluepost dabei


----------



## Grades (15. Juli 2009)

das is so geil als würde man ein sicherheitsschloss(bnet acc) für seine tür kaufen damit net eingebrochen wird und am ende wird dir das schloss zum verhängniss hollywood reif


----------



## Grades (15. Juli 2009)

das is so geil als würde man ein sicherheitsschloss(bnet acc) für seine tür kaufen damit net eingebrochen wird und am ende wird dir das schloss zum verhängniss hollywood reif


----------



## Prättcha (15. Juli 2009)

5 minuten im Ladebildschirm meiner Magierin und die Uhr tickt!!!!!!


----------



## Teradas (15. Juli 2009)

Wieviele Seiten wurden Heute gemacht?


----------



## Mjuu (15. Juli 2009)

Grades schrieb:


> das is so geil als würde man ein sicherheitsschloss(bnet acc) für seine tür kaufen damit net eingebrochen wird und am ende wird dir das schloss zum verhängniss hollywood reif



so siehts leider aus-.-


----------



## Hanon (15. Juli 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Wieviele Seiten wurden Heute gemacht?


so 500


----------



## Enormous (15. Juli 2009)

Kein Battle.net Account und ich komm rein... allerdings bis man sich mal bewegen kann.. und vo Post abholen fang ich garnich erst an.. Realm: Siehe unten^^


----------



## Massìv (15. Juli 2009)

Hanon schrieb:


> Klasse dan ist es mein Bnet Account


ALLE mit einem Bnet!


----------



## phamo (15. Juli 2009)

viele Seiten...sehr viele...^^


----------



## Keryn (15. Juli 2009)

Zirkel bin ich jetzt online....latenz 90 ms...ist normal bei mir


----------



## Hanon (15. Juli 2009)

Massìv schrieb:


> ALLE mit einem Bnet!


Nicht alle haben das Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## paranoiax (15. Juli 2009)

ca. 100 bis jetzt


----------



## Rivon (15. Juli 2009)

Keryn schrieb:


> Zirkel des Cenarius, das Haar sitzt.....Dauerladebildschirm



kann ich nur bestätigen :/


----------



## Teradas (15. Juli 2009)

Hanon schrieb:


> so 500


Und der Durchschnitt liegt so bei 200,oder?


----------



## Prättcha (15. Juli 2009)

phamo schrieb:


> viele Seiten...sehr viele...^^




nein, mehr, ganz bestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prättcha (15. Juli 2009)

Rivon schrieb:


> kann ich nur bestätigen :/




Kann ich ebenfalls nur bestätigen


----------



## Crosis (15. Juli 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Wieviele Seiten wurden Heute gemacht?


über 200 auf jedenfall schon bei 1880 bin ich dazugestoßen^^


----------



## Massìv (15. Juli 2009)

Lagrock ist jetzt da! Habe auch Bnet account! also An alle die da ihr chars haben viel spaß!


----------



## Teradas (15. Juli 2009)

Crosis schrieb:


> über 200 auf jedenfall schon bei 1880 bin ich dazugestoßen^^


Uiuiui,ich Heute Morgen bei 2k oder so,wielange bist du denn schon da,ich seit 12 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grades (15. Juli 2009)

Massìv schrieb:


> Lagrock ist jetzt da! Habe auch Bnet account! also An alle die da ihr chars haben viel spaß!



beimir ist er immernoch off ^^ uhrzeit 17:51


----------



## Teradas (15. Juli 2009)

Ich verabschiede mich mal,wie Heute Mittag als mein Server on gekommen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel Spaß euch allen noch.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (15. Juli 2009)

Keryn schrieb:


> Zirkel bin ich jetzt online....latenz 90 ms...ist normal bei mir



du glücklicher mein freund sagt mir ich bin online aber ich steck im ladescreen


----------



## Prättcha (15. Juli 2009)

Hänge immer noch im Ladescreen fest

Zirkel des Cenarius, was geht da blos ab?


----------



## Prättcha (15. Juli 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> du glücklicher mein freund sagt mir ich bin online aber ich steck im ladescreen




Bei mir ist es genauso


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (15. Juli 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Baelgun läuft. Bis jetzt auch laggfrei :-)


NOT!


----------



## nussy15 (15. Juli 2009)

menno komm von haryy potter wieder  und nichts funkts


----------



## Ayén (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fensterchef (15. Juli 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> menno komm von haryy potter wieder  und nichts funkts



Und wie war der Film??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rannik (15. Juli 2009)

Prättcha schrieb:


> Hänge immer noch im Ladescreen fest



/sign auf Nathrezim -.-


----------



## Hanon (15. Juli 2009)

Fensterchef schrieb:


> Und wie war der Film???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie das Buch aber mit mehr spezial effekten^^


----------



## nussy15 (15. Juli 2009)

Hanon schrieb:


> Wie das Buch aber mit mehr spezial effekten^^




genau so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arturio34 (15. Juli 2009)

Ist das normal das der Server Guldan so lahm ist?


----------



## Aeonflu-X (15. Juli 2009)

Bewege ich mich mit meinem Char sofort disconnect...Das ist doch einfach nur Bullshit. -.-*


----------



## Hanon (15. Juli 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Bewege ich mich mit meinem Char sofort disconnect...Das ist doch einfach nur Bullshit. -.-*


Beweg dich halt nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (15. Juli 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Bewege ich mich mit meinem Char sofort disconnect...Das ist doch einfach nur Bullshit. -.-*


 ich komm nciht mal rein ....beim ladebildschirm hörts auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fensterchef (15. Juli 2009)

#Dante# schrieb:


> Wer hat störungen du oder der server ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DER SERVER!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rannik (15. Juli 2009)

schon ziemlich mies!! Gebt und unsere DROGE!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corok (15. Juli 2009)

Die tatsache das dieser thread über 2.1k seiten hat spricht bände ^^


----------



## Iffadrim (15. Juli 2009)

es ist aber immer diese Sch***** mit dem BN Acc immer!

wenn das so weitergeht bei Blizz solen sie den Acc wieder rückgängig machen oder so

das Problem ist bekannt, aber es ändert sich nix

in diesem Sinne 

"hallo Hyborien!"


----------



## Bohan (15. Juli 2009)

Die meisten Server dürften ja mitlerweile wieder gehen, loggin dauert zwar etwas, aber wir suchtis haben was wir wollten, endlich wieder zugang zur world of warcraft Oo


----------



## Hanon (15. Juli 2009)

Corok schrieb:


> Die tatsache das dieser thread über 2.1k seiten hat spricht bände ^^


War ja net an einem tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Massìv (15. Juli 2009)

Also meinen Server seh ich immer noch nicht ;-(


----------



## bwcl (15. Juli 2009)

Was ist mit Blackrock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wieso .. erscheint der fuck realm net....


----------



## Eddy241275 (15. Juli 2009)

Massìv schrieb:


> Also meinen Server seh ich immer noch nicht ;-(




^^^
und es ist schon 18 uhr


----------



## Massìv (15. Juli 2009)

bwcl schrieb:


> Was ist mit Blackrock
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also Blackrock seh ich und war auch schon drauf mit einem 1er Char.
Aber WTF ist mit Arthas ;/


----------



## Pusillin (15. Juli 2009)

Finde es unerhört!
Alestrasza ist nun immernoch nicht online,
ich sehe zwar meine Chars, aber der Ladebalken vollendet sich und bleibt dann einfach stehen,
es verändert sich nichts mehr!

Also 11.00 Uhr ist ja ok wenn man mal frei hat, 13 Uhr auch noch,
bei 15 werd ich schon sauer aber bei 18 Uhr ist das Fass voll!
Und wer weiß wie lange das noch dauert????
Wenn ich da keinen gratis Tag bekomme beschwere ich mich!


----------



## Animalm4st3r (15. Juli 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Wenn ich da keinen gratis Tag bekomme beschwere ich mich!



Was nix ändern wird.


----------



## Ea Yahto (15. Juli 2009)

Todeskrallen geht für BN Accs auch noch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (15. Juli 2009)

EULA lesen, Blizz verteilt keine Gratistage...


----------



## Eddy241275 (15. Juli 2009)

im Login screen steht auch nix mehr,
die wissen wohl selber nicht mehr weiter


----------



## Massìv (15. Juli 2009)

Also es ist 18 Uhr vorbei und jetzt hab ich keine News mehr im Login Screen


----------



## Mirando (15. Juli 2009)

ja weiß eig wer was mit azshara is ???^^ is bei mir zumindest immernoch nit online


----------



## Animalm4st3r (15. Juli 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> EULA lesen, Blizz verteilt keine Gratistage...


Haben sie aber mal... und machen sie auch noch, nur das sie nicht daszu verpflichtet sind.


----------



## bwcl (15. Juli 2009)

Massìv schrieb:


> Also Blackrock seh ich und war auch schon drauf mit einem 1er Char.
> Aber WTF ist mit Arthas ;/




WASSSSSSSSSS O.O Bei mir zeigt er nichts an .. ich seh aber arthas xD


----------



## Arosk (15. Juli 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Haben sie aber mal... und machen sie auch noch, nur das sie nicht daszu verpflichtet sind.



Jo, machen sie manchmal, aber sie müssens nicht. Mit der EULA ist der Spieler einverstanden das eben solche Sachen passieren können... wer damit nicht einverstanden ist > AB INS BETT.


----------



## m-a-g-g-i (15. Juli 2009)

azshara ist immer noch down menno =(


----------



## Massìv (15. Juli 2009)

bwcl schrieb:


> WASSSSSSSSSS O.O Bei mir zeigt er nichts an .. ich seh aber arthas xD


Hmm... Ich würde einfach mal sagen Sie wollen und verar***en.
Jeder sieht JEDEN Server nur den Server mit dem Main nicht :O


----------



## Pusillin (15. Juli 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> EULA lesen, Blizz verteilt keine Gratistage...


Ich kann gerne einen Sreenshot von meinen Buchungen machen, wo ein paar Gratis-Tage zusehen sind.
(Wenn du mir ein geeignetes Programm dafür vorschlagen würdest.)
Manchmal ist die Ehrfahrung eben doch leerreicher als das Buch.


----------



## Prättcha (15. Juli 2009)

Ich bin drin! Ich bin drin, im Zirkel des Cenarius


----------



## Andromat (15. Juli 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Haben sie aber mal... und machen sie auch noch, nur das sie nicht daszu verpflichtet sind.



Nicht nur einmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber die lags sind unerträglich >.<


----------



## Malondil (15. Juli 2009)

azshara ist nicht down..... es ist nur down sozusagen für alle battle.net accounts


----------



## Arosk (15. Juli 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Ich kann gerne einen Sreenshot von meinen Buchungen machen, wo ein paar Gratis-Tage zusehen sind.
> (Wenn du mir ein geeignetes Programm dafür vorschlagen würdest.)
> Manchmal ist die Ehrfahrung eben doch leerreicher als das Buch.



Jaja, falsch formuliert: Blizz ist nicht dazu verpflichtet meinte ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Massìv (15. Juli 2009)

Malondil schrieb:


> azshara ist nicht down..... es ist nur down sozusagen für alle battle.net accounts


Gratulation zu dieser Erkenntnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bwcl (15. Juli 2009)

Massìv schrieb:


> Hmm... Ich würde einfach mal sagen Sie wollen und verar***en.
> Jeder sieht JEDEN Server nur den Server mit dem Main nicht :O



Kann gut möglich sein -.- auf ulduar kann ich noch nen twink sehen auf arthas und so nur auf Blackrock net -.-
Das ist die größte schweinerei die ich bis jetzt erlebt habe -.-


----------



## Pusillin (15. Juli 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Jo, machen sie manchmal, aber sie müssens nicht. Mit der EULA ist der Spieler einverstanden das eben solche Sachen passieren können... wer damit nicht einverstanden ist > AB INS BETT.


An deiner Ausrucksweise kann man auf dein (geistiges) Alter schließen.
Willst du etwa mit deiner Aussage "AB INS BETT" nur von dir selber ablenken?
Oder dich überlegen fühlen weil du andere anfeblich "geflamet" hast?

Ich sage dir nur: Bei mir (und vielen Anderen bestimmt auch) erreichst du genau das
Gegenteil von dem Eindruck den du vielleicht erreichen willst.


----------



## Malondil (15. Juli 2009)

Massìv schrieb:


> Gratulation zu dieser Erkenntnis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich wollte es nur für die schreiben die das noch nicht mitbekommen haben...


----------



## Falaxs (15. Juli 2009)

fu blizz 18 uhr und gilneas mit bnet acc immer noch net sichtbar was amchen die eig von dem geld das wir denen in den a**** schieben?


----------



## TheEwanie (15. Juli 2009)

mhh..Die aldor?Meine char liste kann nich abgerufen werden...


----------



## bwcl (15. Juli 2009)

Falaxs schrieb:


> fu blizz 18 uhr und gilneas mit bnet acc immer noch net sichtbar was amchen die eig von dem geld das wir denen in den a**** schieben?



schönes leben machen ??O.o


----------



## Arosk (15. Juli 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> An deiner Ausrucksweise kann man auf dein (geistiges) Alter schließen.
> Willst du etwa mit deiner Aussage "AB INS BETT" nur von dir selber ablenken?
> Oder dich überlegen fühlen weil du andere anfeblich "geflamet" hast?
> 
> ...



Och das war doch nur Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler



Shiß di i hls


----------



## Andromat (15. Juli 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich ein Längeres therad als dieses? ( Auf der ganzen welt )? könnt vllt das längste forum thread sein was es gibt xD
auch wenn 99,99% Spam ist xD


----------



## Ayén (15. Juli 2009)

Aaaaalsooo ... da ich Schamane spiele fällt mir da ein janz juter Spruch ein gegen die Blizzard Fuscher:

Mein Blitz soll euch beim scheißen treffen!

In diesem sinne


----------



## TheEwanie (15. Juli 2009)

jetz gehts...


----------



## Massìv (15. Juli 2009)

Ich wette dieser Threat wird für die nächste Verhaltensforschung benutzt und zubeweisen das WoW süchtig macht!


----------



## zentumio (15. Juli 2009)

Man ihr versäumt nichts zockt doch morgen:-) also ich gehe jetzt daylis machen hehe


----------



## TrDSchattenlos (15. Juli 2009)

Aufregen ist glaube ich falsche Methode.

Was mich persönlich eher ärgert ist die Tatsache, das man als Battle Net User keinerlei Infos bekommt ob an dem Problem gearbeitet wird bzw wann es ca. behoben sein wird. Seit 11 Uhr ... ich mein das sind 7 Stunden. Da kann schon Frust aufkommen.

Da hört man im Gildents wie die Kollegen auf Thrall alle spielen ... und selber kann man nur zuhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mies (15. Juli 2009)

War den ganzen Tag im Freibad da kommt man wieder will zocken aber bei Blizz geht dasja nicht -.-

komme nicht weiter als bis zum Lade Screen,ist ja das selbe Problem wie aufm Test Realm


----------



## Vudis (15. Juli 2009)

Andromat schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich ein Längeres therad als dieses? ( Auf der ganzen welt )? könnt vllt das längste forum thread sein was es gibt xD
> auch wenn 99,99% Spam ist xD



ach was im spammthread in dem anime forum in dem ich bin sind inzwischen 370.000 antworten^^

destromath noch immer laggy


----------



## Massìv (15. Juli 2009)

TrDSchattenlos schrieb:


> Aufregen ist glaube ich falsche Methode.
> 
> Was mich persönlich eher ärgert ist die Tatsache, das man als Battle Net User keinerlei Infos bekommt ob an dem Problem gearbeitet wird bzw wann es ca. behoben sein wird. Seit 11 Uhr ... ich mein das sind 7 Stunden. Da kann schon Frust aufkommen.
> 
> ...


Und mitreden xD


----------



## Falaxs (15. Juli 2009)

naja B-Net accs wurde ja als was richtig tolles beschrieben und was hab ich jetzt davon nichts da darf amn sich doch ruhig mal aufregen


----------



## Mibellchen (15. Juli 2009)

für alle bnet geplakten es geht wieder


----------



## Andromat (15. Juli 2009)

Vudis schrieb:


> ach was im spammthread in dem anime forum in dem ich bin sind inzwischen 370.000 antworten^^
> 
> destromath noch immer laggy



Noch ist ja nicht Donnerstag xD Aber wurde es dort auch inerhalb von einem Tag geschrieben xD?


----------



## Sunshín1201 (15. Juli 2009)

bin auf dem server rexxar und ich seh den server auch noch nicht in der liste mich würde auch mal langsam interessieren was da los ist und wann das behoben wird.


----------



## bwcl (15. Juli 2009)

Falaxs schrieb:


> naja B-Net accs wurde ja als was richtig tolles beschrieben und was hab ich jetzt davon nichts da darf amn sich doch ruhig mal aufregen



Sehe ich auch so -.- , wenn ich wüsste das Battle.net acc's soein nachteil haben würd ich mir trotzdem sowasn antuen allein schon wegen beta test von SC2 xD


----------



## TrDSchattenlos (15. Juli 2009)

Massìv schrieb:


> Und mitreden xD



Mach ich ja ... aber es hat eben einen seltsamen Nachgeschmack wenn du als Raidleiter in deinem eigenen Raid fehlst.


----------



## Pusillin (15. Juli 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Och das war doch nur Spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Darf ich bitte ehrfahren was dein zweiter Satz
"Shiß di i hls" (der verdeckte)
bedeuten soll?


----------



## Ayén (15. Juli 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Darf ich bitte ehrfahren was dein zweiter Satz
> "Shiß di i hls" (der verdeckte)
> bedeuten soll?



scheiß die wand an


----------



## Eddy241275 (15. Juli 2009)

scheint wieder zu gehen, malygos ist sichtbar geworden


----------



## Mies (15. Juli 2009)

Na ja gibtn Freien Tag

bleibe immernoch beim Lade Screen hängen -_-


----------



## Massìv (15. Juli 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Darf ich bitte ehrfahren was dein zweiter Satz
> "Shiß di i hls" (der verdeckte)
> bedeuten soll?


Evtl Schieß/ Scheiß dir in den Hals? Aber keine Ahnung ich bin auch nur eine Nachtelfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravenjin (15. Juli 2009)

Mibellchen schrieb:


> für alle bnet geplakten es geht wieder



ne nur auf manchen servern thrall und den dazugehörigen realmpool seh ich immer noch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (15. Juli 2009)

Ayén schrieb:


> scheiß die wand an


Hm, fast hätte ich geacht er meint es ernst, dass es nur Spaß sei, und 
hätte meine Vermutung bezüglich seines geistigen Alters zurückgenommen,
Dieser Satz jedoch hat meine Vermutung nur bestätigt.

Editiert: Ich bitte darum dass dieser User gebannt wird.
            Nachdem was ich hier höre was das bedeuten soll.
            Egal was es ist, ich hoffe es reicht dafür.


----------



## Iffadrim (15. Juli 2009)

Fakt ist Glusturm mit BN Acc immernoch nicht erreichbar

im off. Forum kein Statement dazu


----------



## Andromat (15. Juli 2009)

Mal ne frage was bringt es eig das über Bnet laufen zulassen o.O?


----------



## Nexus.X (15. Juli 2009)

Heute morgen was es so leer das ich nicht annahm das die 2000 geschafft werden. Jetzt habt ihr schon 106 draufgepackt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirando (15. Juli 2009)

Andromat schrieb:


> Mal ne frage was bringt es eig das über Bnet laufen zulassen o.O?


joa das du halt andere blizzard spiele auch noch dadrüber laufen lassen kannst wie diabolo und wc3 usw..... und wenn deine cd-fehlt kannst die spiele einfach da runterladen


----------



## Makuma (15. Juli 2009)

hat blizz bzw die serverfarm heute mal wieder tag der offenen tür und jeder darf bissl schrauben?

jeder praktikant in ner normalen firma würde übelst rund gemacht werden für so nen murks...


----------



## Rivon (15. Juli 2009)

bin auf zirkel des cenarius drauf aber lagt wie sau^^ looten dauert 3minuten und quests annehmen/abgeben geht au nich schneller
wer noch im ladebildschirm hängt -> wow ausmachen und was sinnvolles machen 
z.b. s4 league spielen oder sowas dann is die wartezeit net so langweilig^^


----------



## Animalm4st3r (15. Juli 2009)

Stimmt nicht ....


----------



## TrDSchattenlos (15. Juli 2009)

Wer von euch spielt denn auf Thrall und hat das gleiche Prob das der Server komplett in der Liste fehlt beim einloggen über Battle Net ?


----------



## anzs (15. Juli 2009)

COMPUTER= Probleme  bin seid 1,5 std online auf KDV 

Probleme kann man nicht mit Geld oder grossem Umsatz beheben


----------



## Mirando (15. Juli 2009)

TrDSchattenlos schrieb:


> Wer von euch spielt denn auf Thrall und hat das gleiche Prob das der Server komplett in der Liste fehlt beim einloggen über Battle Net ?


Bin zwar auf azshara aber hab damit das selbe prob


----------



## Ravenjin (15. Juli 2009)

TrDSchattenlos schrieb:


> Wer von euch spielt denn auf Thrall und hat das gleiche Prob das der Server komplett in der Liste fehlt beim einloggen über Battle Net ?


bei mir fehlt ganzer realmpool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (15. Juli 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Hm, fast hätte ich geacht er meint es ernst, dass es nur Spaß sei, und
> hätte meine Vermutung bezüglich seines geistigen Alters zurückgenommen,
> Dieser Satz jedoch hat meine Vermutung nur bestätigt.
> 
> ...



Wtf?

Ich hab irgendwelche Buchstabe gemixt das das auch ja jeder liest und Spaß daran hat sinnlose Sachen zu entziffern und nicht nur an WoW denken muss.

Ja, ich kenne kein Punkt und Komma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taekwondudu (15. Juli 2009)

spiele auch auf thrall und sehe den server net...alle anderen gehen nur der eine entscheidene net.....


----------



## Ayén (15. Juli 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Hm, fast hätte ich geacht er meint es ernst, dass es nur Spaß sei, und
> hätte meine Vermutung bezüglich seines geistigen Alters zurückgenommen,
> Dieser Satz jedoch hat meine Vermutung nur bestätigt.
> 
> ...



weißte was das tolle ist ? selbst wenn ban kann ich mich locker wieder registrieren, gmx ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bwcl (15. Juli 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Hm, fast hätte ich geacht er meint es ernst, dass es nur Spaß sei, und
> hätte meine Vermutung bezüglich seines geistigen Alters zurückgenommen,
> Dieser Satz jedoch hat meine Vermutung nur bestätigt.
> 
> ...



Deine bemühungen sind vergebens mein Freund,
er mit seinem geringen Iq wird nie begreifen was du von dir gegeben hast bzw. wirst.
Ein gut gemeinter rat von mir, lass ihn links liegen und beachte ihn nicht.
Es ist nur Zeitverschwendung.

PS: Wie sagt man so schön "Sogar ein blindes Huhn findet mal ein Korn", trifft aber in diesem fall nicht zu.


----------



## Massìv (15. Juli 2009)

Also ich würde mal sagen das alles bei einigen mehr geht als vor 30 Minuten da hier nichts mehr geschrieben wird ;(


----------



## bwcl (15. Juli 2009)

Ayén schrieb:


> weißte was das tolle ist ? selbst wenn ban kann ich mich locker wieder registrieren, gmx ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man könnte dein Ip Bannen =)5


----------



## Arosk (15. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte bis 18:20 keine Chance auf einen Realm zu kommen, nun funkt wieder alles.
Ich habe auch mehrere Realm ausprobiert, klappen alle wunderbar.
Ja, ich benutze einen Battle.net Account 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





bwcl schrieb:


> Man könnte dein Ip Bannen =)5



Nonsense.
Dynamische IP ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## firstchar (15. Juli 2009)

Hier darf man ja noch schreiben^^

Für alle die nicht on kommen: Macht euch nichts draus, es läuft überhaupt nichts mehr. Wahnsinnige Lags etc. 

Im offiziellen Forum werden natürlich alle Beiträge die sich um diese Problematik beschäftigen kommentarlos geschlossen.

Riesen Witz


----------



## bwcl (15. Juli 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich hatte bis 18:20 keine Chance auf einen Realm zu kommen, nun funkt wieder alles.
> Ich habe auch mehrere Realm ausprobiert, klappen alle wunderbar.
> Ja, ich benutze einen Battle.net Account
> 
> ...



Aber es gibt kein BLACKROCK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrDSchattenlos (15. Juli 2009)

Taekwondudu schrieb:


> spiele auch auf thrall und sehe den server net...alle anderen gehen nur der eine entscheidene net.....



Ich finds halt recht anmaßend, das man nichtmal eine Info bekommt ala "Tut uns leid, wir kennen das Problem, bis dann und dann sollte es wieder gehn". 

Ich bereue es inzwischen das ich mir diesen BN Account gemacht habe, denn von den versprochen Vorteilen habe ich bisher leider nichts gemerkt.


----------



## Mies (15. Juli 2009)

Also ich bin jetzt drinne auf Destromath mitm meinen battlenet acc


----------



## Massìv (15. Juli 2009)

bwcl schrieb:


> Aber es gibt kein BLACKROCK
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Blackrock schon aber kein Arthas


----------



## Iffadrim (15. Juli 2009)

<<Thrall

und was es bringt einen BN Acc zu haben?

offiziell ist es sicherer, komfortabler, blablabla

die Wahrheit:

damit du ned rein kommst, dich aufregst, einen Herzinfarkt bekommst, die Foren vollmachst  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bwcl (15. Juli 2009)

Massìv schrieb:


> Blackrock schon aber kein Arthas



Ich seh kein Blackrock -.-
vllt bin ich Blind oder es liegt daran das ich ein B.net acc hab !!


----------



## bwcl (15. Juli 2009)

Wie es scheint -.- hat jeder sein Realm ...


----------



## Massìv (15. Juli 2009)

bwcl schrieb:


> Ich seh kein Blackrock -.-
> vllt bin ich Blind oder es liegt daran das ich ein B.net acc hab !!


Hat doch jeder der noch hier ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sienna (15. Juli 2009)

Weiss jemadn ob lothar online ist und battlenet geht?=(


----------



## bwcl (15. Juli 2009)

Massìv schrieb:


> Hat doch jeder der noch hier ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe aber wieso kann ich dann nicht drauf zugreifen -.-  vllt weil mein Main drauf ist oder weil blizz zu däm****** ist etwas richtig zu machen -.-


----------



## bwcl (15. Juli 2009)

Sienna schrieb:


> Weiss jemadn ob lothar online ist und battlenet geht?=(



Ist net on ... -.-


----------



## Sienna (15. Juli 2009)

*schnüff...* danke trozdem


----------



## Massìv (15. Juli 2009)

bwcl schrieb:


> Hehe aber wieso kann ich dann nicht drauf zugreifen -.-  vllt weil mein Main drauf ist oder weil blizz zu däm****** ist etwas richtig zu machen -.-


von beiden etwas


----------



## bwcl (15. Juli 2009)

Sienna schrieb:


> *schnüff...* danke trozdem



Gern geschehen.


----------



## DasMoloch (15. Juli 2009)

Nen blue post vom technical support...



> Hallo,
> 
> wir arbeiten zur Zeit daran.
> 
> ...



quelle: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...3&pageNo=17

:-(


----------



## bwcl (15. Juli 2009)

Massìv schrieb:


> von beiden etwas



Lol xD


----------



## Easyrain (15. Juli 2009)

nach 17 Seiten im Offiziellen Forum ein Blue Post  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

======================================================
Hallo,

wir arbeiten zur Zeit daran.

Aber um das ganze besser eingrenzen zu können hätten wir gerne folgende Informationen von euch:

Realm: Der betroffene Realm
Problem: Realm nicht in der Realmauswahl/Hohe Latenz/etc
Details: Weitere Informationen, die hilfreich sein könnten

Die meisten von euch haben diese Informationen schon geposted und wir werden diese weiterleiten.
======================================================



edit: atm 26 Seiten, ich schätze zwischen 30 bis 40 Beiträge pro Minute xD


----------



## bwcl (15. Juli 2009)

Blizz erhöre meinen Ruf lass mich bite bitte WoW zocken auf dem Realm Blackrock ich habe zurzeit nichts besseres zutuen und würd gern meine wertvolle zeit mit WoW spielen verbringen bitte erfüll mir den wunsch !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Massìv (15. Juli 2009)

Hier das tolle statement: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...90650&sid=3


----------



## Sienna (15. Juli 2009)

komisch reckonig scheint doch auch nicht zu funktionieren >.<



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 langsam habe ich keine lust mehr..da wollte ich mal wieder heilen und dann das -.-


----------



## bwcl (15. Juli 2009)

Sienna schrieb:


> komisch reckonig scheint doch auch nicht zu funktionieren >.<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht traurig sein.. ^^
Kommt schonmal vor .. -.-     *sehrerbost*


----------



## Sienna (15. Juli 2009)

Weiss jemand was genau gemacht oder geändert wurde also am spiel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bwcl (15. Juli 2009)

ALTER BLACKROCK IST BEI MIR IMMER NOCH NET DA !! DAS REGT MICH LANGSAM VOLL AUF !!!


----------



## phamo (15. Juli 2009)

Langsamnervt das echt....Durotan immer noch nicht...und im Blizz Forum ist der Thread geschlossen... alles scheisse....erstmal grillen oder so :/


MfG


----------



## Sienna (15. Juli 2009)

standhaft bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , auch wenn es schwer fällt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrDSchattenlos (15. Juli 2009)

bwcl schrieb:


> ALTER BLACKROCK IST BEI MIR IMMER NOCH NET DA !! DAS REGT MICH LANGSAM VOLL AUF !!!



Nicht aufregen. Da hilft nur ein Bier gegen die Frust und ein gemütliches Kippchen. Die Kollegen im TS muntern mich auch schon auf.


----------



## Nuffing (15. Juli 2009)

bwcl schrieb:


> ALTER BLACKROCK IST BEI MIR IMMER NOCH NET DA !! DAS REGT MICH LANGSAM VOLL AUF !!!



Das merkt man dir gar nicht an


----------



## bwcl (15. Juli 2009)

TrDSchattenlos schrieb:


> Nicht aufregen. Da hilft nur ein Bier gegen die Frust und ein gemütliches Kippchen. Die Kollegen im TS muntern mich auch schon auf.



Bin nicht raucher und trinke auch nichts ^^
Wie soll mir das weiter helfen ?? O.o xD


----------



## phamo (15. Juli 2009)

BTW. Danke..nen Bier brauch ich jetzt ... kurz Keller....



mfg


----------



## Sienna (15. Juli 2009)

Lothar ist da!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
es geht doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
euch andern nicht verzagen, es wird wohl doch bei blizz gearbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lg


----------



## bwcl (15. Juli 2009)

Sienna schrieb:


> Lothar ist da!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenigstens einer der glücklich davon geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^
Hf GL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K3v1n04 (15. Juli 2009)

anetheron wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phamo (15. Juli 2009)

Nazjatar auch wieder offen (glaube das war eben noch nicht^^)

gz


----------



## TrDSchattenlos (15. Juli 2009)

Im offiziellen Forum werden die Blizzard Leuts auch zugebombt. Da wurde sich eben wie folgt nochmals geäußert:



> Nein, keine Sorge. Derzeit haben aber offenbar mehrere Spieler Probleme damit, sich auf den Realms der Realmpools Verderbnis und Glutsturm anzumelden. Wie bereits weiter oben erwähnt arbeiten wir an einer Lösung und bitten um eure Geduld.



Also können wir wohl nix anderes tun als Abwarten und Tee ... ähm Bier trinken.


----------



## bwcl (15. Juli 2009)

Blackrock wo bleibste !!

Ps: wenn alle gehen unterhalte ich mich mit mir selbst ...


----------



## Sienna (15. Juli 2009)

Ich wünsche dir eine kurze Wartezeit Bwcl (richtig so?>.<) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bwcl (15. Juli 2009)

Sienna schrieb:


> Ich wünsche dir eine kurze Wartezeit Bwcl (richtig so?>.<)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vielen dank. =) das werde ich zu schätzen wissen .. ^^
Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flying_Horst (15. Juli 2009)

also ich kann mich schon einloggen aber wenn der ladebalken bei 100 % angelangt ist gehts nicht weiter ist das normal? Spiele Frostwolf Horde!!! Bitte um Antwort


----------



## Ravenjin (15. Juli 2009)

yeah Thrall geht wieder, also schnell in raid ;-)


----------



## Alohajoe (15. Juli 2009)

Ich will euch ja die Hoffnung nicht nehmen, aber selbst wenn man reinkommt, heißt das nicht, dass es spielbar ist.
Lags von mehreren Minuten, wobei Lag nicht ganz richtig ist; die Fähigkeiten sind nicht nutzbar, aber man kann sich bewegen (sieht auch andere sich bewegen) und der Chat funktioniert noch. Die Latenz ist auch nicht erhöht.
Außerdem machen NPCs gerne was sie wollen; z.B. beim Turnier wahllos Leute angreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Looten erzeugt auch oft Minutenlag, und Post verschicken ist auch nicht besser.


----------



## phamo (15. Juli 2009)

DUROTAN GEHT WIEDER !!


----------



## bwcl (15. Juli 2009)

Wir haben schon halb 8 !!!! und ich kann immer nich net auf Blackrock zugreifen!!!!!!


----------



## JonnyJointy (15. Juli 2009)

bwcl ich leide mit dir! Ich habe in genau 5 Minuten Raidstart und kann nicht als Heiler mitkommen, weil Blizzard nur seine Scheiße hier am Abziehen ist!!


----------



## bwcl (15. Juli 2009)

ESSSSSSSSSSS GEHT !!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 JEAH BYE LEUTE UND NOCHMALS VIELEN DANK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bwcl (15. Juli 2009)

JonnyJointy schrieb:


> bwcl ich leide mit dir! Ich habe in genau 5 Minuten Raidstart und kann nicht als Heiler mitkommen, weil Blizzard nur seine Scheiße hier am Abziehen ist!!



... das ist hart .. aber mal ganz neben bei .. ich hatte 17:45 Raidstart -.- und wir haben halb 8 !! -.-


----------



## Teiby (15. Juli 2009)

Server Shattrath geht nicht mehr -.-


----------



## Willer (15. Juli 2009)

wo bekommt man eigentlich diese erfoge als signatur her? ^^


----------



## Emanuel333 (15. Juli 2009)

Willer schrieb:


> wo bekommt man eigentlich diese erfoge als signatur her? ^^


 klicke einfach mal auf so eine sig drauf, und du kommst automatisch ins menü, in dem du so ein achievment erstellen kannst


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

Ich würde sagen hier kann man schließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Server sind schon ewigkeiten on


----------



## phamo (15. Juli 2009)

Ewigkeiten ist übertrieben :x


----------



## Flixl (15. Juli 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

phamo schrieb:


> Ewigkeiten ist übertrieben :x



Egal


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

Flixl schrieb:


> und außerdem wird dieser thread NIE geschlossen.
> 
> PS: die aldor ist zwar seid vorrhin wieder on aber ich hab hamma laggs in denen mich die gegner schön weiter hauen ich aber nichts machen kann bis auf rum rennen -.-



Doch er wird immer bis zum nächsten mittwoch geschlossen. War immer so und wird auch immer so bleiben


----------



## Flixl (15. Juli 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Howjin15 (15. Juli 2009)

Noch isser offen, war der net immer um 14 Uhr zu ??


----------



## Elrendel (15. Juli 2009)

Aber 2110 Seiten sind schon krank, wie lang man wohl braucht alle zu lesen vermutlich mehr als einen Mittwoch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (15. Juli 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Noch isser offen, war der net immer um 14 Uhr zu ??



jo nur heute waren die server ja bis 17uhr off

würd sagen bis nächsten mittwoch


----------



## Elrendel (15. Juli 2009)

Flixl schrieb:


> Edit:
> <---beiträge: 666
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gratz du bist aber mit dem nächsten Beitrag nicht mehr böse.


----------



## Willer (15. Juli 2009)

> klicke einfach mal auf so eine sig drauf, und du kommst automatisch ins menü, in dem du so ein achievment erstellen kannst



danke schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Edit: die wollen das ich mich reg. nee das wird zuviel ... aber danke nochmal für den hinweis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willer (15. Juli 2009)

aman´thul ist zwar offen aber irrgendwie hab ich atm keine lust zu zoggen ka wieso ... *fieber mess alles normal ... evtl doch wieder das RL erkannt* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seeotter (15. Juli 2009)

noch offen :-))


----------



## Nexus.X (15. Juli 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Noch isser offen, war der net immer um 14 Uhr zu ??


Der Thread ist normal solange offen wie es Wartungstechnische Probleme im Game gibt und die Leute eine Unterhaltung brauchen.


----------



## Dragonchen (22. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgääähhhnnn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

* Kaffee in die mitte stell, Füsse hoch und auf den rest warten*

so na dann legt mal los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß Drago


----------



## Headhunter94 (22. Juli 2009)

Huhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*im Internet surf mit ner schlechten Verbindung*

Ich warte, dass die guten Serverlein endlich wieder onkommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sukilein (22. Juli 2009)

Hoff mal des es heute echt nur bis Elf dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (22. Juli 2009)

morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mist, nu hab ichs doch verpasst, wann er aufgemacht wurde ^^ - hab dabei doch extra den mod angeschrieben, sonst is er wieder ewig zu ^^


----------



## Headhunter94 (22. Juli 2009)

Ich will die Server auch wieder haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/extrem Sucht off

nee ich würd schon gern spielen, weil ich gestern erst nen Twink angefangen hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metera (22. Juli 2009)

Guten morgen 

und wieder ein neuer mittwoch *g*


----------



## Ragnar24X (22. Juli 2009)

Jeden mittwoch dass gleiche ,ich stehe früh morgens auf, setzt mich am PC, starte wow .. und dan nfällt mir auf .. achso mittwoch scheiße server down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 imemr wieder das selber .. jeden mittwoch , ich kom mir irgendwie verarscht vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (22. Juli 2009)

Man wart ihr letzten mittwoch fleißig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die 2 k geknackt und ich war net da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bierzelthocker (22. Juli 2009)

Morgen zusammen ihr Suchtbolzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<- wollte sich auch mal im Epic-Thread verewigen... 

@ragnar24x: Mir gehts im Urlaub regelmäßig genauso ^^


----------



## Sonsbecker (22. Juli 2009)

moin und fröhliches warten - tippe auf 13uhr plus bis der schneesturm es geschafft hat

und echt klasse, wie man die zeit beschleunigen kann, 2-wöchentliche wartungsarbeiten alle 7 tage, das ist eine echte iinovation im weltgeschehen, ich geh dann übermorgen silvester feiern


----------



## Headhunter94 (22. Juli 2009)

Warum muss das eigentlich Mittwochs sein?
Warum muss das um diese Uhrzeit sein?
Was machen die da eigentlich?

Machen die GMs WoW jetz zum Betriebsspielplatz wenn wir draussen bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (22. Juli 2009)

moin moin buffies!

ich such mir mal was mit koffein. Bin gespannt ob die wöchentlichen Aufräumarbeiten auch die lags beseitigen die seit letztem Mittwoch auf dem RvD zu vermelden sind. Teilweise doof wenn man kologarn's Eyebeam abbekommt und ihn erst siehst wenn man schon tot ist (das wären dann ca. 3-5 sekunden lag) da is man echt am verzweifeln.

aber naja solang die gruppe durchkommt sind einzelne tode zu verkraften.

wenn ich aus meinem büro-fenster kuck überleg ich ob ich mir für den nachmittag Badeklamotten mit ins büro nehmen soll - alles andere wär ja zu heiss.

naja bin mal den Kaffee-Automaten erschiessen damit ich ihn plündern kann.

lg sily


----------



## Demyriella (22. Juli 2009)

Verarscht komm ich mir nicht vor, nur extrem dämlich weil ich jeden Mittwoch nicht dran denke *gg*
Wollte grad nach meinen AH Sachen gucken und.... BINGOOOO... Ällebähhh.. Mittwoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nunja, was solls, dann werd ich jetzt mal auf die Bank was erledigen und dann auf die Arbeit.. Wieder mal früher... Wie jeden Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schönen Tag euch noch
Winkssss
Demy


----------



## Thanadon (22. Juli 2009)

Als ich letzten Mittwoch hier war kurz bevor Server on ging (gegen 14uhr) waren es noch 2045 seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headhunter94 (22. Juli 2009)

Ich hab Ferien da hätt ich vllt lieber gepennt bis 11:00 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl ich ja nicht so der Langschläfer bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und btw ich vergess das auch immer Mittwochs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (22. Juli 2009)

naja, auch wieder der einzige vormittag frei in der woche und wie immer mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NobodY_1337 (22. Juli 2009)

moin leuts^^

noch schlimmer ist es einmal frei zu haben, und dann vergessen zu haben des heute wieder bis 11 die server down sind... grml


^^


----------



## Headhunter94 (22. Juli 2009)

Was macht ihr denn so wenn ihr mal Mittwoch morgens on seid? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich zock entweder was anderes oder geh wieder ins Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder surfen...


----------



## Dragonchen (22. Juli 2009)

aber auch ich vergess es jedes mal   bzw. insgeheim hoffe ich das es nur serverneustarts sind aber die müssen ja immer diese blöden wartungsarbeiten machen     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2009)

Spiel sonst Warcraft 3, aber heut will der nicht laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (22. Juli 2009)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> Was macht ihr denn so wenn ihr mal Mittwoch morgens on seid?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 ich geh gleich mit ner bekannten in die stadt und danach warten die üblichen hausfrauenarbeiten auf mich also das übliche


----------



## xx-elf (22. Juli 2009)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> Was macht ihr denn so wenn ihr mal Mittwoch morgens on seid?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich arbeite nebenbei weiter und kucke was ihr fürn nen Spass hier verzapft.. aja guten morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metera (22. Juli 2009)

ich versuche grade den background downloader in gang zu bekommen und schon mal was zu laden allerdings wills us irgendwelchen gründen nicht funktionieren ^^


----------



## Melad (22. Juli 2009)

http://buffed.sfgame.de


----------



## Headhunter94 (22. Juli 2009)

Ich werd wohl hier sitzen bleiben bis die Server wieder da sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zwischendurch was Frühstücken denn ich Fall auseinander vor Hunger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Stimmt bei mir is auch grad S&F dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (22. Juli 2009)

Jeden Mittwoch dieser Fred 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schlimm Schlimm ... ich nehm mir immer vor kein dummes Kommentar zu posten. Ich kanns aber einfach nicht sein lassen ^.^


----------



## Sonsbecker (22. Juli 2009)

metera schrieb:


> ich versuche grade den background downloader in gang zu bekommen und schon mal was zu laden allerdings wills us irgendwelchen gründen nicht funktionieren ^^



lad´s dir doch von wowsource herunter, geht ratz fatz und sicher - beim schneesturm-downloader ist ja meist weder das eine noch das andere zutreffend.

(__________________=² kaffee für alle


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

Melad schrieb:


> http://buffed.sfgame.de


mach ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
irgendwann geh ich auch mal frühstücken... ähhmmm... jetzt!

sonst schau ich hier auf buffed rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> Was macht ihr denn so wenn ihr mal Mittwoch morgens on seid?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Arbeiten


----------



## Slighter (22. Juli 2009)

ja sicher arbeiten wenn man kein urlaub hat muss man das machen aber egal ab nächster woche erstmal schön auspennen


----------



## xx-elf (22. Juli 2009)

Melad schrieb:


> http://buffed.sfgame.de



geht bei mir auf der Arbeit nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

blödes Handicap


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Arbeiten



Seit wann gehn Pinguine arbeiten?^^


----------



## Bif (22. Juli 2009)

Nicht gehen - sie watscheln zur Arbeit.


----------



## xx-elf (22. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Arbeiten



Dann kennst du ja meinen Schmerz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slighter (22. Juli 2009)

das nervt


----------



## Slighter (22. Juli 2009)

glaubt ihr das wenn man die katze von kel´thuzad am leben lässt das besserer loot kommt?


----------



## NoOpinion (22. Juli 2009)

Unsinn^^


----------



## Slighter (22. Juli 2009)

ich weiß das das schwachsinn ist aber manche glauben das


----------



## xx-elf (22. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> ich weiß das das schwachsinn ist aber manche glauben das



Bei unseren Naxx raids lebte die immer und ich hab meine Tankaxt immernoch ned   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Les meine Signatur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Slighter (22. Juli 2009)

letztens wo ich bei meinem freund war hab ich dem zugeguckt wie der naxx geht, da hat der raidleiter gesagt, keienr killt die katze, wenn einer die katze killt wars das, ok dann der nächste krieger killt die katze, hmm ok was ist der wird gekickt, nur weil er ne katze gekillt hat, zum glück ist mein freund bei dem ich war en hunter, dann bei flickwerk in der ecke die ratten da, er macht salve und killt alle dann brüllt der nächste krieger waren leider mehrere dabei, ey wieso killst du die ratten ich hätte aggro an denen aufbauen können, ist klar wenn der hunter das macht wird rum gebrüllt aber wenn die mages da hin rennen un AoE schaden machen dann ist das egal. so ein beschiss dann wird mein freund zwar nit gegickt aber vom raidleiter zur sau gemacht wieso er immer alle kleinen tiere killen muss, daurauf hin war zum glück der erste boss geht er aus em raid, zum glück keine id angefangen.


----------



## Slighter (22. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Bei unseren Naxx raids lebte die immer und ich hab meine Tankaxt immernoch ned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




dann sag deinem nächsten raidleiter, ich weiß nit ob du mit gilde gehst, wenn ja dann sag einfach tötet die katze es bringt ja eh nix^^


----------



## Silmarilli (22. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> geht bei mir auf der Arbeit nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bei mir geht aus so gut wie jedes browsergame nur genau das eine das ich mal gefunden hab das mich interessiert - S&F geht nid ... komm nicht am Login vorbei ... warum auch immer.

hat da mal wer herausgefunden warum das so ist? oder kann mir sagen oder so?


----------



## Resch (22. Juli 2009)

Bei uns streiten sie sich immer darum wer die Katze killen darf....der schnellste gewinnt^^


----------



## WeRkO (22. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Dann kennst du ja meinen Schmerz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach besser Arbeiten als wie andere früh aufstehen und merken das WoW net geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja Pinguine sind fleissige Arbeiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slighter (22. Juli 2009)

moin WeRkO


----------



## Hortensie (22. Juli 2009)

Ich sammele Reittiere, 53 habe ich schon.

Jetz habe ich aber mal ne Frage, und nur Mittwochs mal zeit, sie zu stellen...*G* 
Kann man auf 100 kommen ohne PvP?

Oh, und Guten Morgen natürlich.

Kaffeee und Hörnchen verteil


----------



## xx-elf (22. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> dann sag deinem nächsten raidleiter, ich weiß nit ob du mit gilde gehst, wenn ja dann sag einfach tötet die katze es bringt ja eh nix^^



Und dann droppt die Axt und ich hab Lootverbot?!?!? nene das lass ich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Silmarilli schrieb:


> bei mir geht aus so gut wie jedes browsergame nur genau das eine das ich mal gefunden hab das mich interessiert - S&F geht nid ... komm nicht am Login vorbei ... warum auch immer.
> 
> hat da mal wer herausgefunden warum das so ist? oder kann mir sagen oder so?



Bei mir ist der Link durch ein Firmeninternes Schutzprogram (ka wie das heißt) gesperrt. Genau wie die wow-europe Seite


----------



## Satricon (22. Juli 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> bei mir geht aus so gut wie jedes browsergame nur genau das eine das ich mal gefunden hab das mich interessiert - S&F geht nid ... komm nicht am Login vorbei ... warum auch immer.
> 
> hat da mal wer herausgefunden warum das so ist? oder kann mir sagen oder so?


Guten morgen *Tee in de Mitte stell*

was für nen Browser nimmst's den ?


----------



## Resch (22. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach besser Arbeiten als wie andere früh aufstehen und merken das WoW net geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Scheinst ja auch viel zu tun zu haben^^ (Nein ich hab was zu tun ich weiß bloß nocht nicht was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## xx-elf (22. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach besser Arbeiten als wie andere früh aufstehen und merken das WoW net geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn ich frei habe Penne ich eh bis 14 Uhr durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metera (22. Juli 2009)

könnte blizz nicht einen französischen server on lassen denn wir mittwochs mit lvl 1 chars stürmen und zum abstürzen bringen können? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

metera schrieb:


> könnte blizz nicht einen französischen server on lassen denn wir mittwochs mit lvl 1 chars stürmen und zum abstürzen bringen können?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und das bringt was?... kommst ja eh net rein


----------



## Slighter (22. Juli 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Scheinst ja auch viel zu tun zu haben^^ (Nein ich hab was zu tun ich weiß bloß nocht nicht was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




so geht es mir auch^^


----------



## Slighter (22. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Und dann droppt die Axt und ich hab Lootverbot?!?!? nene das lass ich sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wenn du mit der gilde gehst kannst du das ja klären aber sonst muss nit umbedingt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metera (22. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und das bringt was?... kommst ja eh net rein



warum sollte man da nicht reinkommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (22. Juli 2009)

Uhh, heute gibbet den Crusader Titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich Lust habe fam ich auch noch die 10k Ruf für Hodir auf Ehrfürchtig, mal schaun x)


----------



## Bäriderbär (22. Juli 2009)

langsamer patch ist langsam


----------



## Hortensie (22. Juli 2009)

Na toll. Runes of Magic machen auch Mittwochs zu.
Wie schlau ist das denn.


----------



## Slighter (22. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Uhh, heute gibbet den Crusader Titel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




dann sag ich mal herzlichen glückwunsch zu dem titel^^ und viel spaß beim ruf farmen


----------



## C0deX (22. Juli 2009)

Need Wartungsarbeiten bis 17 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann verpass ich nicht all zu viel


----------



## Diansale (22. Juli 2009)

Wie ich den Mittwoch hasse könn die nicht nachts an den servern arbeiten man sitzt sinnlos da und wartet bis man endlich wieder zocken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

metera schrieb:


> warum sollte man da nicht reinkommen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



überleg mal ....

wenn nur 1% von allen Servern auf einen Server gehen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist er inerhalb von kürzester zeit voll oder tot


----------



## WeRkO (22. Juli 2009)

MAn wat wird hier den heute so wenig gepostet x_X


----------



## Slighter (22. Juli 2009)

da hast du recht


----------



## xx-elf (22. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> überleg mal ....
> 
> wenn nur 1% von allen Servern auf einen Server gehen wollen
> 
> ...



Das war glaub ich auch der witz daran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bodog (22. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen!
*Kaffee, Tee und Kakao bereit stell*


----------



## xx-elf (22. Juli 2009)

Kennt ihr noch ne gute Seite um Bilder online zu bringen? die letzte hat net gefunzt?

@Edit: Für mich Cola bitte


----------



## Slighter (22. Juli 2009)

es ist noch früh am morgen die meisten wowler sind ja schulkinder und die haben sich schon an das lange schlafen gewöhnt


----------



## Slighter (22. Juli 2009)

Bodog schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> *Kaffee, Tee und Kakao bereit stell*




Morgen und danke 

"Hörnchen herum geb"


----------



## Bodog (22. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> es ist noch früh am morgen die meisten wowler sind ja schulkinder und die haben sich schon an das lange schlafen gewöhnt



oder sie arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *mich mein*


----------



## WeRkO (22. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Kennt ihr noch ne gute Seite um Bilder online zu bringen? die letzte hat net gefunzt?
> 
> @Edit: Für mich Cola bitte



imageshack.us
directupload.com
imagebanana.com
abload.de
bilder-space.de

Such dir eine aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*sich nen kaffee hol*


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> glaubt ihr das wenn man die katze von kel´thuzad am leben lässt das besserer loot kommt?


Ich klatsch das ganze Ungeziefer um. Nur weil man ne Katze stehn lässt kommt besserer Loot... ich glaubs auch





Maaaaannnnn... Ich will endlich zockeeeeen!!! Ich hab Ferien verdammt...

KLICK!


----------



## Resch (22. Juli 2009)

laaaaaaaangweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gryphos (22. Juli 2009)

Schalömchen ^^
bin dann auch wieder mit dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na dann warten wir ma aufs Christkind ^^


noch 1 Std 26min.....

...bis zur Verlängerung


----------



## WeRkO (22. Juli 2009)

btw Bodog, dat mim Klavier spieln haste echt drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (22. Juli 2009)

Wunderschönen guten Morgen allen zusammen, ich hoffe ihr habt gut geschlafen.

*eine Kanne Kaffe in die Runde Stell, dazu nen Teller Belegter Schrippen*

Sagt mal ist es bei euch auch so schwül warm?


----------



## Bodog (22. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> btw Bodog, dat mim Klavier spieln haste echt drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dankeschön, brauch nur neues Klavier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Manitu2007 schrieb:


> *eine Kanne Kaffe in die Runde Stell, dazu nen Teller Belegter Schrippen*
> Sagt mal ist es bei euch auch so schwül warm?



Wurde schon vor mir vor 2 Minuten gestellt, sieht so aus als wäre er kalt geworden....
Jap, bei uns sind heute 37 Grad angekündigt worden Oo


----------



## WeRkO (22. Juli 2009)

Hmm, schwül warm nicht, aber es hat die ganze Nacht durch gewittert und regnet immernoch =/
War stellenweise extrem hell vor meinem Fenster als es gewittert hat :X


----------



## Resch (22. Juli 2009)

btw. wir haben gestern endlich den General down bekommen^^ man war das ne Arbeit als Schurke und einzigster Unterbrecher....bestimmt 5 Mal durch mich gewiped weil der Tritt ne millisekunde zu Spät draußen war^^


----------



## Hortensie (22. Juli 2009)

Bei uns regnet es. Dabei wollte ich heute noch auf Bäume klettern. Nach wow natürlich

( Sucht im Zaum halt................ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> btw. wir haben gestern endlich den General down bekommen^^ man war das ne Arbeit als Schurke und einzigster Unterbrecher....bestimmt 5 Mal durch mich gewiped weil der Tritt ne millisekunde zu Spät draußen war^^


na gz!

jo bei uns ises auch so schwül.

und das mit dem klavier ist total top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headhunter94 (22. Juli 2009)

Bei uns isses bewölkt aber warm und uaahh endlich is der Hunger weg ich war Frühstücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (22. Juli 2009)

Mal sehn obs funzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

--->Klick mich<---


----------



## WeRkO (22. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Mal sehn obs funzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Funzt, nettes Bild xD


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Mal sehn obs funzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



funzt^^

KLICK!


----------



## Manitu2007 (22. Juli 2009)

Bodog schrieb:


> Dankeschön, brauch nur neues Klavier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich als Mage darf das, ist immerhin mein Job den Trupp mit Futter und Trinken zu versorgen (man denke da an Barlow@Mage) trifft aber auf MICH nicht zu!!!
also dass Mit dem Unsinn machen...obwohl...

naja is ja auch egal guten Hunger


----------



## Resch (22. Juli 2009)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> na gz!
> 
> jo bei uns ises auch so schwül.
> 
> ...




Danke, ich denk mal den Yogi-Bär bekommwa mit dieser ID auch endlich gebacken^^

(Falls das jmd kennt^^ "Niemand schlägt den Yogi-Bär!" hehe)


----------



## Oronarc (22. Juli 2009)

Was macht man, wenn man zocken will und nichts geht? Im Inet stöbern. Und da les ich doch glatt etwas, was meine ganze WoW-Planung durcheinanderbringt. 

Ich hatte ja vor, noch mind. fünf Jahre WoW zu spielen und nun...lese ich, dass am 22. Dezember 2012 die Welt untergeht. 

Das ist schlecht...na, dann muss ich halt was schneller farmen. 

Ergo...lasst die Server online gehen, wir haben keine Zeit mehr!!!!

PS: und wenn es mit dem Weltuntergang nichts wird, können wir zumindest sagen: "Die Allys...ähem die Mayas sind schuld"!


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> Was macht man, wenn man zocken will und nichts geht? Im Inet stöbern. Und da les ich doch glatt etwas, was meine ganze WoW-Planung durcheinanderbringt.
> 
> Ich hatte ja vor, noch mind. fünf Jahre WoW zu spielen und nun...lese ich, dass am 22. Dezember 2012 die Welt untergeht.
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wer hat denn den scheiss erzählt xD

es gibt halt immer wieder idioten


----------



## Nicorobbin (22. Juli 2009)

Tja Onkel Blizzard hat verlauten lassen die Wartungsarbeiten auf einigen Servern bis ca. 15 Uhr verlängert werden......


----------



## WeRkO (22. Juli 2009)

Ich bevorzuge immernoch  Folk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hortensie (22. Juli 2009)

Die Welt geht unter??????????

WO????


----------



## Shaitis (22. Juli 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Sagt mal ist es bei euch auch so schwül warm?



Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jo bei uns hier schon,dazu Gewitter 

und bei dem Wetter raus zum einkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
na ja nimmt mir ja doch keiner ab^^


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge immernoch  Folk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



YEAH! In Ex ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bodog (22. Juli 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja vor, noch mind. fünf Jahre WoW zu spielen und nun...lese ich, dass am 22. Dezember 2012 die Welt untergeht.



Ja,ne, is klar ;D Das dauert sicher noch 1000 Jahre^^


----------



## metera (22. Juli 2009)

Nicorobbin schrieb:


> Tja Onkel Blizzard hat verlauten lassen die Wartungsarbeiten auf einigen Servern bis ca. 15 Uhr verlängert werden......



und das steht wo? o.O


----------



## Shaitis (22. Juli 2009)

metera schrieb:


> und das steht wo? o.O



Im Kaffeesatz von grade eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (22. Juli 2009)

Juhhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und hier nochmehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

klicke meeeeee


----------



## Headhunter94 (22. Juli 2009)

Nicorobbin schrieb:


> Tja Onkel Blizzard hat verlauten lassen die Wartungsarbeiten auf einigen Servern bis ca. 15 Uhr verlängert werden......



Jo wo? QQ

lol xD


----------



## Manitu2007 (22. Juli 2009)

wieder einmal zeit für Spekulationen,


da ja letze Woche die letze Putzfrau in den Gobblin Kerker gebracht wurde weil sie ja die Steckleiste für die Server aus der Dose genommen hat für ihren Staubsauger können wir gespannt sein was heute Passiert:

Wird die neue den Gleichen Fehler machen? oder wird ein Praktikant ausversehen beim Hauptserver 
im Shell Format C: eingeben?

Was meint ihr?

wo is eigentlich unser Nasomee hin?


----------



## metera (22. Juli 2009)

Shaitis schrieb:


> Im Kaffeesatz von grade eben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



achso also nicht in die kristallkugel gucken sondern in den kaffeesatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bodog (22. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> klicke meeeeee



Omg.... wer denkt sich solche Schilder aus....
Dazu noch, wer achtet auf sie? xD


----------



## Headhunter94 (22. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Juhhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Geil xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

Bodog schrieb:


> Omg.... wer denkt sich solche Schilder aus....
> Dazu noch, wer achtet auf sie? xD



na terroristen ganz bestimmt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slighter (22. Juli 2009)

Bodog schrieb:


> oder sie arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 ja arbeiten ist scheiße "bin auch dran" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Wunderschönen guten Morgen allen zusammen, ich hoffe ihr habt gut geschlafen.
> 
> *eine Kanne Kaffe in die Runde Stell, dazu nen Teller Belegter Schrippen*
> 
> Sagt mal ist es bei euch auch so schwül warm?


 danke fürs frühstück^^

ja schwül ist es auf jedne fall aber besser als gestern das gewitter hat etwas abgekühlt obwohl ich kaum pennen konnte das war eine lange zeit die ganze zeit über mir.


----------



## Gryphos (22. Juli 2009)

Nicorobbin schrieb:


> Tja Onkel Blizzard hat verlauten lassen die Wartungsarbeiten auf einigen Servern bis ca. 15 Uhr verlängert werden......



babbel net...

das letzte Woche war schon beschiss genug; bis 18 Uhr....
die sollen diese Woche ma hinemachen


----------



## Shaitis (22. Juli 2009)

So Ihr lieben,
Onkel Shai muss einkaufen sonst bleibt nachher die Küche kalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bis die tage


----------



## WeRkO (22. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich musste schmunzeln als ich das vor 2 Wochen in Berlin inner S-Bahn sah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bodog (22. Juli 2009)

Gryphos schrieb:


> das letzte Woche war schon beschis genug; bis 18 Uhr....
> die sollen diese Woche ma hinemachen



und der Thread hier war bis 21 Uhr offen!


----------



## Nikoxus (22. Juli 2009)

Moin Leute,guckt ma was gestern einer bei uns im /2 gepostet hat


----------



## Headhunter94 (22. Juli 2009)

Langsam wird mir Langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FieserFiesling (22. Juli 2009)

guten morgen die damen =)
schon seit 0600 wach, da mich unser neuer hundewelpe geweckt hat...hat irgendwer kaffee + broetchen fuer mich?


----------



## Elsterglanz (22. Juli 2009)

guten morgen zusammen


----------



## WeRkO (22. Juli 2009)

Nikoxus schrieb:


> Moin Leute,guckt ma was gestern einer bei uns im /2 gepostet hat



Wenigstens isser ehrlich xD


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

FieserFiesling schrieb:


> guten morgen die damen =)
> schon seit 0600 wach, da mich unser neuer hundewelpe geweckt hat...hat irgendwer kaffee + broetchen fuer mich?



*fiesling kaffee und brötchen reich*


----------



## xx-elf (22. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch gut ^^


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



löl

naja soll er sich halt da ne frau anschaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es ist mittwoch und der thread brauch noch nichmal lange zum laden... ein fall für Galileo Mystery??


----------



## FieserFiesling (22. Juli 2009)

danke acid...=) bin dann erstmal das lecker fruehstueck von dir verhaften!


----------



## Gryphos (22. Juli 2009)

FieserFiesling schrieb:


> guten morgen die damen =)
> schon seit 0600 wach, da mich unser neuer hundewelpe geweckt hat...hat irgendwer kaffee + broetchen fuer mich?



wrf ^^  mich hat heut auch n kleffender Hund geweckt 
ich hoffe ma net, dass es deiner war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slighter (22. Juli 2009)

ahh natsumee ist wieder da


----------



## WeRkO (22. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (22. Juli 2009)

da isser ja der Pingu Gott, entlich kommt wieder leben in die Bude.

ich wart immernoch auf anwort bezüglich meiner Spekulations Theorie siehe Seite 2114^^


----------



## FieserFiesling (22. Juli 2009)

Gryphos schrieb:


> wrf ^^  mich hat heut auch n kleffender Hund geweckt
> ich hoffe ma net, dass es deiner war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nene...unser welpe kannst nicht gewesen sein ^^ wir haben keine nachbarn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headhunter94 (22. Juli 2009)

@ Natsumee

Ich frag mich seit ich hier angemeldet bin was dat mit den Pinguinen auf sich hat >.<


----------



## Balbog (22. Juli 2009)

morgen... unsere nachbarn ham auch alle hunde könnt euch ja vorstellen wie die sich immer anbellen... nicht sehr schön so geweckt zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (22. Juli 2009)

FieserFiesling schrieb:


> guten morgen die damen =)
> schon seit 0600 wach, da mich unser neuer hundewelpe geweckt hat...hat irgendwer kaffee + broetchen fuer mich?




Hier Frisch made by Merphi...

*nochmalig nen Teller Belegter Schrippen hinstell mit ner Industriekaffeekanne Kaffe* wer Milch und Zucker mag Steht auf dem Tisch, achja Tasse hat jeder Selber mit zu bringen ansonsten nur Pappbecher


----------



## Art-Blast (22. Juli 2009)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> @ Natsumee
> 
> Ich frag mich seit ich hier angemeldet bin was dat mit den Pinguinen auf sich hat >.<



Ich mich auch


----------



## xx-elf (22. Juli 2009)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> @ Natsumee
> 
> Ich frag mich seit ich hier angemeldet bin was dat mit den Pinguinen auf sich hat >.<



Er ist undercover in der Antarktis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slighter (22. Juli 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> da isser ja der Pingu Gott, entlich kommt wieder leben in die Bude.
> 
> ich wart immernoch auf anwort bezüglich meiner Spekulations Theorie siehe Seite 2114^^




also das mit deiner spekulation ist schon interessant, aber naja ich sag mal blizzard hatte einfach kein bock, die hatten sich gedacht ok komm wir lassen sie nicht auf die server und machen jetzt ne GM party, und dann anch so ein paar stunden bemerkten sie verdammt die server müssen ja mal wieder on kommen dann hatten sie schon fast den ganzen tag verzockt


----------



## WeRkO (22. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Er ist undercover in der Antarktis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

KLICK!
KLICK2!
KLICK3!
KLICK4!
KLICK5!

das müsste fürs erste reichen *g*


----------



## Silmarilli (22. Juli 2009)

Bodog schrieb:


> Omg.... wer denkt sich solche Schilder aus....
> Dazu noch, wer achtet auf sie? xD



wenns nirgendwo steht kann n attentäter behaupten das er es nicht wußte ... erinnert mich an das rechtssystem der wUSA


----------



## Headhunter94 (22. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Er ist undercover in der Antarktis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (22. Juli 2009)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> KLICK!



Hui, das Album habsch mir vorgestern gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (22. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gryphos (22. Juli 2009)

noch 59min...
bis zur Verlängerung ^^


----------



## Astaramsis (22. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Juhhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hihi, da ist mir doch dann wieder dieses Bild eingefallen: Klick


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Hui, das Album habsch mir vorgestern gekauft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mal einer der auf die richtige musik steht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lomiraan (22. Juli 2009)

sagt mir liebe buffies, wie lange werde ich noch auf den neuen patch warten müssen? =( Ich will endlich mein 100%mount haben =(


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

So ich zitiere mal nicht alle ^^

Das mit dem Pinguinos.. naja wir waren ne kleine "Stammgruppe" (angefangen auf seite 700-800 ca) welche regelmässig mittwochs hier geschrieben hatte... Noja haben wir uns halt Pinguinos gennant ^^ (hab nach nem Ava gesucht und den da gefunden fand den super^^)

Dann haben welche auch Pingu avatare genommen und uns Titel gegeben, sogar Abzeichen der Pinguinos haben wir. Naja leider ist sie nun inaktiv und ich bin sozusagen der letzte^^

Werde aber treu bleiben *gg*


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

diese schuhe, OMG!
nice asta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slighter (22. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> So ich zitiere mal nicht alle ^^
> 
> Das mit dem Pinguinos.. naja wir waren ne kleine "Stammgruppe" (angefangen auf seite 700-800 ca) welche regelmässig mittwochs hier geschrieben hatte... Noja haben wir uns halt Pinguinos gennant ^^ (hab nach nem Ava gesucht und den da gefunden fand den super^^)
> 
> ...




sowas ist imemr gut


----------



## WeRkO (22. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> So ich zitiere mal nicht alle ^^
> 
> Das mit dem Pinguinos.. naja wir waren ne kleine "Stammgruppe" (angefangen auf seite 700-800 ca) welche regelmässig mittwochs hier geschrieben hatte... Noja haben wir uns halt Pinguinos gennant ^^ (hab nach nem Ava gesucht und den da gefunden fand den super^^)
> 
> ...



Danke für die Erkenntnis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (22. Juli 2009)

Nikoxus schrieb:


> Moin Leute,guckt ma was gestern einer bei uns im /2 gepostet hat


eventuell die namen verschwärzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (22. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


um mal hier was beizutragen


----------



## Headhunter94 (22. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> So ich zitiere mal nicht alle ^^
> 
> Das mit dem Pinguinos.. naja wir waren ne kleine "Stammgruppe" (angefangen auf seite 700-800 ca) welche regelmässig mittwochs hier geschrieben hatte... Noja haben wir uns halt Pinguinos gennant ^^ (hab nach nem Ava gesucht und den da gefunden fand den super^^)
> 
> ...




Dankööö =)


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Danke für die Erkenntnis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



np np^^

naja war grad ziemlich beschäftigt auf Arbeit deshalb paar Seiten afk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (22. Juli 2009)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> um mal hier was beizutragen



LOL


----------



## Bodog (22. Juli 2009)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> um mal hier was beizutragen


Das ist ziemlich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headhunter94 (22. Juli 2009)

Wie verlink ich was so das da dann acuh so ein KLICK is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (22. Juli 2009)

Ich hab gerad irgendwie Lust Gothic II nochmal durchzuspieln


----------



## Manitu2007 (22. Juli 2009)

So mal was zur belustigung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soooo kleines Rätsel Raten wo war ich hier??



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schnappschuss des Tages würd ich mal sagen


----------



## pixeljedi (22. Juli 2009)

moin*gähn*

hui,spät drann heut..
*indiekücheflitzundkaffeehol*


----------



## WeRkO (22. Juli 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> und Hier
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DAS ist richtig genial XD


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> Wie verlink ich was so das da dann acuh so ein KLICK is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



unter dem button "Schriftarten" is so ein grünes teil mit nem plus dran, das ises


----------



## Slighter (22. Juli 2009)

Lomiraan schrieb:


> sagt mir liebe buffies, wie lange werde ich noch auf den neuen patch warten müssen? =( Ich will endlich mein 100%mount haben =(




der background downloader für den patch ist schon da aber der patch kommt wahrscheinlich erst ende august september wird wahrschienlich patch 3.2 kommen aber auf früheres erscheinen darf man villeicht hoffen^^


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> Wie verlink ich was so das da dann acuh so ein KLICK is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du schreibst einen Beliebigen Text z.B. "Hier Klicken" dann markierst du es, und klickst oben (unten von Schriftarten) auf Link einfügen.


----------



## Headhunter94 (22. Juli 2009)

und Hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Epic xD


----------



## Headhunter94 (22. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du schreibst einen Beliebigen Text z.B. "Hier Klicken" dann markierst du es, und klickst oben (unten von Schriftarten) auf Link einfügen.




Dankööö mal wiedder =D


----------



## Gryphos (22. Juli 2009)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> um mal hier was beizutragen



davon hab ich auch noch paar zu Hause ^^


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

sooo, noch knapp ne 3/4 stunde, mal sehen ob die rechtzeitig on kommen


----------



## FieserFiesling (22. Juli 2009)

so..danke fuers fruehstueck!! ^^ war lecker..
da die server noch down sind, kann ich mir in der zeit ueberlegen, wo ich meinen schamanen anfange. 
wenn also irgendwer auf hordenseite noch einen orc-schami sucht..melden..^^ 
brauch mal abwechslung zu meinen ally-chars...will endlich mal wieder horde spielen. und was bietet sich da an? richtig...imba orc.schamane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mein ally-main ist zwar auch schami..aber egal..ich liebe diese klasse.
also..gogo...server empfehlungen bitte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headhunter94 (22. Juli 2009)

KLICK

Meine Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (22. Juli 2009)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> sooo, noch knapp ne 3/4 stunde, mal sehen ob die rechtzeitig on kommen



tun se nich weil wie gesagt entweder die nächste Putzfrau den gleichen Fehler von letzter Woche macht oder nen Praktikant aufm Hauptserver Format C: eingibt....


----------



## Xerodes (22. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen @ all.

Ich hab Kekse für euch mitgebracht! *in die Runde werf*

Und MUSIK!


----------



## Art-Blast (22. Juli 2009)

FieserFiesling schrieb:


> so..danke fuers fruehstueck!! ^^ war lecker..
> da die server noch down sind, kann ich mir in der zeit ueberlegen, wo ich meinen schamanen anfange.
> wenn also irgendwer auf hordenseite noch einen orc-schami sucht..melden..^^
> brauch mal abwechslung zu meinen ally-chars...will endlich mal wieder horde spielen. und was bietet sich da an? richtig...imba orc.schamane
> ...



Horde - Aszhara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3 best Server (wenns nach mir geht=)


----------



## metera (22. Juli 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> tun se nich weil wie gesagt entweder die nächste Putzfrau den gleichen Fehler von letzter Woche macht oder nen Praktikant aufm Hauptserver Format C: eingibt....



gibt es auch die auswahlmöglichkeit : Kaffee über den server geschüttet?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headhunter94 (22. Juli 2009)

Art-Blast schrieb:


> Horde - Aszhara
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Is Azshara immer noch Voll ?


----------



## Astaramsis (22. Juli 2009)

Wartungsarbeiten auf diversen realms bis 13 uhr verlängert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerodes (22. Juli 2009)

ächtz. ich les grad, das mein Realm bis ca. 13 Uhr off bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da kann ich mir wenigstens was gescheites zum Mittag kochen ^^


----------



## Slighter (22. Juli 2009)

metera schrieb:


> gibt es auch die auswahlmöglichkeit : Kaffee über den server geschüttet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja sicher wieso nicht


----------



## zentumio (22. Juli 2009)

Werde die zeit nutzen paar sachen fürs Nature one Festival einpacken und dabei angerfist hören Hardcore hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Art-Blast (22. Juli 2009)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> Is Azshara immer noch Voll ?



Mhh naja knackig viele Spieler awa außer Mittwochs wo alle Raiden keine Laggs mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metera (22. Juli 2009)

Juhu Realmpool sturmangriff NOCH nicht dabei^^

wehe der kommt dazu *g*


----------



## Manitu2007 (22. Juli 2009)

hier mal wieder was amüsantes 

und der musste sein



ich könnt den mir tausend mal rein ziehn


mfg


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> KLICK
> 
> Meine Musik
> 
> ...



geil, na sowas, noch einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

KLICK! (oder stirb xD)


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

War klar das diese Woche wieder länger down sind, aber denke nicht das es so schlimm wird wie letzte Woche.


----------



## Headhunter94 (22. Juli 2009)

Muhaha mein Server is nich bis !3:00 Off

/Schadenfreude off

Tjoa gleich mal nachgesehn, trotzdem Beileid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



uah ich meinte 13:00 Uhr xD


----------



## WeRkO (22. Juli 2009)

Ich kriegs kotzen, Nathrezim bis 13 uhr weg -.-


----------



## Gryphos (22. Juli 2009)

Astaramsis schrieb:


> Wartungsarbeiten auf diversen realms bis 13 uhr verlängert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Shatt is zwar net dabei aber das hat letzte Woche ja auch net gestört -.-

Hoffe Sturmangriff kommt diese Woche pünktlich um 11 on wir haben schließlich letzte Woche am längsten warten müssen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FieserFiesling (22. Juli 2009)

los los los...mehr serverempfehlungen fuer horde! wenn moeglich pve...ich finds nervig auf pvp-servern zu leveln...
am besten natuerlich auch einer, wo es noch gruppen fuer low-lvl instanzen gibt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (22. Juli 2009)

nu hab ich mal einen Link zu was lustigen - viel spass beim lesen :-)

lg Sily

P.S. hab grad den original-thread gefunden :-) Link editiert


----------



## Peaklos (22. Juli 2009)

woa immer zuluhed -.-


----------



## Gizmogremlin (22. Juli 2009)

*ironie on* Juhu Zuluhed wieder dabei. Ich bin doch ein Glückspilz.*ironie off*

Was mach ich jetzt?


----------



## Headhunter94 (22. Juli 2009)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> geil, na sowas, noch einer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




YEAH! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (22. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bill "der Linux-User" Osama Gates-Hitler (Bill GAYts) Nach dem er 1995 die Weltherrschaft an sich gerissen hat in dem er weltweit den getarnten Virus Windoof 95 auf den Markt brachte.


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

durotan is wieder nich dabei! *freu*


----------



## Nicorobbin (22. Juli 2009)

Hört sich blöd an aber....

Wer hats gesagt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gryphos (22. Juli 2009)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> durotan is wieder nich dabei! *freu*



das heißt noch gar nix ^^


----------



## WeRkO (22. Juli 2009)

Hm, naja, heute Abend also erst Crusader holn =/ Wenn das Wetter weiterhin bescheiden bleibt dann wohl schon eher...


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

Gryphos schrieb:


> das heißt noch gar nix ^^



doch, bei solchen sachen hab ich glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headhunter94 (22. Juli 2009)

Warum müssen eigentlich immer n paar Server länger off? 
Und vor allem warum immer die selben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quéx (22. Juli 2009)

Malfurion bis 13 Uhr -.-


----------



## WeRkO (22. Juli 2009)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> Warum müssen eigentlich immer n paar Server länger off?
> Und vor allem warum immer die selben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Putzfrau hat nen faible für dieser Server und deren Kabel...


----------



## Headhunter94 (22. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Putzfrau hat nen faible für dieser Server und deren Kabel...



xD


----------



## Shinorae (22. Juli 2009)

Das ist der blizzardsche Stromsparplan. *ernsthaft nick*


----------



## Art-Blast (22. Juli 2009)

FieserFiesling schrieb:


> los los los...mehr serverempfehlungen fuer horde! wenn moeglich pve...ich finds nervig auf pvp-servern zu leveln...
> am besten natuerlich auch einer, wo es noch gruppen fuer low-lvl instanzen gibt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was gibts schöneres als mitn Schami und lvl 41 Leute im Schlingendorntal mit Stormstrike Windfury fast zu 1 hitten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

ich glaube wir schicken das problem an Galileo Mystery, die kriegens raus...


----------



## Gryphos (22. Juli 2009)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> doch, bei solchen sachen hab ich glück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dact ich auch bis letzte woche von mir ^^  
aber wie wir gesehen haben wars wohl eher wunschdenken =P

naja abwarten

noch 30min....

...bis zur Verlängerung


----------



## xx-elf (22. Juli 2009)

So wieder da, muste tatsächlich mal arbeiten schlimm ist das (Sekreätrin in Ausbildung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Manitu2007 (22. Juli 2009)

gogo 10:59 Inv. Flughafen Berlin, München, Zürich, Hamburg für Raid nach Paris

Flaks und Bufffood nich Vergessen

lf Tank, DD und Heal für Raid auf Blizzard Hauptquatier....


----------



## Nebola (22. Juli 2009)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> ich glaube wir schicken das problem an Galileo Mystery, die kriegens raus...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> So wieder da, muste tatsächlich mal arbeiten schlimm ist das (Sekreätrin in Ausbildung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodace (22. Juli 2009)

ganz schön viele seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mein server ist immernoch down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja viel spaß noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FieserFiesling (22. Juli 2009)

Art-Blast schrieb:


> Was gibts schöneres als mitn Schami und lvl 41 Leute im Schlingendorntal mit Stormstrike Windfury fast zu 1 hitten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh gott...den spaß hab ich schon ganz verdraengt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber egal...need input!! ^^ meinetwegen auch gute pvp server...
low.lvl instanzen werden zwar kaum noch besucht, aber vielleicht kennt ihr ja einen, wo sich noch gruppen finden.


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

letzte woche hats ja auch ewig gedauert... ich konnt erst um 3:00 on...
war ich eher einer der glückspilze^^


----------



## Headhunter94 (22. Juli 2009)

*DAS IS SO WITZIG*

schaut euch alle parts an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sind 6 glaub ich xD


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

ich will on!

YEEHAH, post nr. 42400 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lomiraan (22. Juli 2009)

Art-Blast schrieb:


> Was gibts schöneres als mitn Schami und lvl 41 Leute im Schlingendorntal mit Stormstrike Windfury fast zu 1 hitten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



als 66er pala nen 68dk und 69 dudu zu 2-hitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (22. Juli 2009)

So jeder der bis 13:00 Uhr warten muss klickt in diesem Thread jetzt auf Seite 1 und liest sich bis 13:00 Uhr soweit er kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astaramsis (22. Juli 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> nu hab ich mal einen Link zu was lustigen - viel spass beim lesen :-)
> 
> lg Sily
> 
> P.S. hab grad den original-thread gefunden :-) Link editiert







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ist zwar schon etwas älter aber absolut empfehlenswert, haltet durch beim Lesen, es lohnt sich wirklich...
Allerdings hätte Sily erwähnen sollen, daß das Lesen Lachkrämpfe verursachen kann......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willer (22. Juli 2009)

schönen guten morgen

zur mittwochs runde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackzone (22. Juli 2009)

boar dat ist doch jede woche das gleiche....


----------



## Art-Blast (22. Juli 2009)

FieserFiesling schrieb:


> oh gott...den spaß hab ich schon ganz verdraengt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also um noch mir für meinen Server zu werben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab meinen Priest halt grad in der Scherbenwelt hochgezogen und nahezu jede ini mind. 1-3 mal besucht


----------



## Slighter (22. Juli 2009)

FieserFiesling schrieb:


> oh gott...den spaß hab ich schon ganz verdraengt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wenn du ne gute gilde hast dann werdne auch die low level inis gut besucht, und auf 60 kannst mit den 80 mc, bwl, ony, aq20 und villeicht auch aq40 gehen sogar wenn die lust haben zul gurub^^


----------



## FieserFiesling (22. Juli 2009)

Lomiraan schrieb:


> als 66er pala nen 68dk und 69 dudu zu 2-hitten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



pala faellt aber flach, weil ich keine lust hab blutelfen zu spielen ^^


----------



## xx-elf (22. Juli 2009)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> *DAS IS SO WITZIG*
> 
> schaut euch alle parts an
> 
> ...



Kann auf der Arbeit keinen Sound anmachen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (22. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dann müssen wir ja noch bis Frietag 22:15 Warten OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Kann auf der Arbeit keinen Sound anmachen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kopfhörer *gg*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (22. Juli 2009)

*nochmal Belegte Schrippen Nachreich und Kanne auf füll* denkt daran Jeder seine eigene Tasse, Zucker und Milch stehen auf dem Tisch...

wer Rühreier Will sagt bescheid die Reich ich nach...


----------



## Lenay (22. Juli 2009)

Ui was ist das..?^^ Ein Video :O! Heute morgen fertig bekommen ^^.Man muss ja was machen um die Zeit zu überbrücken xD .
http://www.gametrailers.com/user-movie/wot...ozen-gmv/324944 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lomiraan (22. Juli 2009)

FieserFiesling schrieb:


> pala faellt aber flach, weil ich keine lust hab blutelfen zu spielen ^^



Das kann ich verstehn. Ich spiel zwar selber einen, aber das wahre sind die auch ned.

noch Ein-zei jahre warten. Dann renn ich mit meinem Worgen Pala durch die gegend *evil Lache*


----------



## Sonsbecker (22. Juli 2009)

Shinorae schrieb:


> Das ist der blizzardsche Stromsparplan. *ernsthaft nick*



seit monaten meine vermutung, oft geäußert aber bisher keine zustimmung erfahren 

danke danke danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mal im ernst - bin ich froh daß die leute von blizzard nur ihre serverwartung planen müssen, man stelle sich, diese müßten flugpläne entwerfen - niemand würde jemals irgendwo ankommen weil es dann keine zeit mehr gibt, die annähernd zutrifft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (22. Juli 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> hier mal wieder was amüsantes
> 
> und der musste sein
> 
> ...



Die Katze ist ja mal sowas von endgeil xD


----------



## Gizmogremlin (22. Juli 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> *nochmal Belegte Schrippen Nachreich und Kanne auf füll* denkt daran Jeder seine eigene Tasse, Zucker und Milch stehen auf dem Tisch...
> 
> wer Rühreier Will sagt bescheid die Reich ich nach...




Ich will Spiegeleier mit Speck. Stehen die auch auf der Frühstückskarte?


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (22. Juli 2009)

dasw ar mal wieder klar das die deppen von blizzard das nicht hinbekommen ich bin sicher das dauert heute wieder bis 17 uhr und dan gibts üble monsterlaggs warum immer die alten realms -.-


----------



## Dabow (22. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> So jeder der bis 13:00 Uhr warten muss klickt in diesem Thread jetzt auf Seite 1 und liest sich bis 13:00 Uhr soweit er kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



YA RLY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt musste ich aber mal herzlich lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slighter (22. Juli 2009)

weißt was noch geiler ist als 64 dk nen 70 halb t5 equipten krieger zu plätten


----------



## Gryphos (22. Juli 2009)

noch 20min...
...bis zur Verlängerung


----------



## Manitu2007 (22. Juli 2009)

*suche immer noch leute für Blizzard HQ Raid*

Treffpunkt Flughafen Berlin, München, Hamburg, Zürich

BuffFood und Flaks nich vergessen ^^


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

KLICK!

Drölfundsechzig!

KLICK!!


----------



## xx-elf (22. Juli 2009)

Komm mit dem Lesen nicht hinterher so muss das sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (22. Juli 2009)




----------



## Lomiraan (22. Juli 2009)

Lenay schrieb:


> Ui was ist das..?^^ Ein Video :O! Heute morgen fertig bekommen ^^.Man muss ja was machen um die Zeit zu überbrücken xD .
> http://www.gametrailers.com/user-movie/wot...ozen-gmv/324944
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr geil!!


----------



## WeRkO (22. Juli 2009)

Mir is langweilig =X


----------



## Barbossa94 (22. Juli 2009)

Manitu2007= schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muLIPWjks_M...player_embedded
> 
> hier mal wieder was amüsantes
> 
> ...



Ich kann nicht mehr xD


----------



## Illuminatos (22. Juli 2009)

Weiß man eigentlich wieso so viele Server verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten haben? Letzte Woche wars' ja auch so. Und ohne Erklärung im Log-In Screen.

Klärt mich mal bitte auf^^

Grüße


----------



## FieserFiesling (22. Juli 2009)

gut...wenn keiner einen anderen server empfiehlt, gibts auf azshara wohl einen neuen orc-schamanen..^^
mal schaun, wie schnell sich eine gilde findet...kein bnock die ganze zeit alleine rumzurennen...
also..man sieht sich dann online... wird maechtig ungewohnt komplett ohne main und co einen neuen char anzufangen...=)
jetzt muss ich mir nur noch berufe ueberlegen ... ;(


----------



## xx-elf (22. Juli 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> *suche immer noch leute für Blizzard HQ Raid*
> 
> Treffpunkt Flughafen Berlin, München, Hamburg, Zürich
> 
> BuffFood und Flaks nich vergessen ^^



Gibts da auch nen EPisches Reittier als Erfolg? ah mist ich hab schnelles fahren noch nicht gelernt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (22. Juli 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> *suche immer noch leute für Blizzard HQ Raid*
> 
> Treffpunkt Flughafen Berlin, München, Hamburg, Zürich
> 
> BuffFood und Flaks nich vergessen ^^



Gibts da auch nen EPisches Reittier als Erfolg? ah mist ich hab schnelles fahren noch nicht gelernt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gizmogremlin (22. Juli 2009)

Anpreller

Sowas ist mal richtige Kunst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (22. Juli 2009)

Lomiraan schrieb:


> Das kann ich verstehn. Ich spiel zwar selber einen, aber das wahre sind die auch ned.
> 
> noch Ein-zei jahre warten. Dann renn ich mit meinem Worgen Pala durch die gegend *evil Lache*



Ich glaub wenn überhaupt wird Worg ne eigenständlige KLASSE RASSE aba net nur Rasse^^


----------



## Dabow (22. Juli 2009)

Barbossa94 schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht mehr xD



Boar hab ich gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> BuffFood und *Flaks* nich vergessen ^^



was willst mit flaks? lass lieber unsere flieger mit bomben bestücken...^^


----------



## Nebola (22. Juli 2009)

Das beste überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (22. Juli 2009)

Was ist das für grässliche Musik oh mein Gott da krieg isch plaque.

Mir rollen sich gerade die Zähennägel auf.Nichts als Geschrei und dann wirds als Musik verkauft.

Kinder ihr sollt nicht an Klebstoff schnüffeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peaklos (22. Juli 2009)

wtf onyxia jetzt auch dabei -.- n1 alle mains weg -.-


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Das beste überhaupt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was den das fürn schrott? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Was ist das für grässliche Musik oh mein Gott da krieg isch plaque.
> 
> Mir rollen sich gerade die Zähennägel auf.Nichts als Geschrei und dann wirds als Musik verkauft.
> 
> ...



ohne zitat wissen wir nich, wer gemeint is (wehe du sagst was falsches, oder du wirst an die weltenschlange verfüttert).


----------



## arenasturm (22. Juli 2009)

moscheee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headhunter94 (22. Juli 2009)

Barbossa94 schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht mehr xD



jo die Katze is Super Witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> ohne zitat wissen wir nich, wer gemeint is (wehe du sagst was falsches, oder du wirst an die weltenschlange verfüttert).




denke er meint den komischen typen mit der kapuze?


----------



## Nexus.X (22. Juli 2009)

Moin zusammen!

Wollen die Server mal wieder nicht so wie ihr das wollt? Wenn man so manche Kommentare sieht.


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

naja Whole Lotta Rosie!!


----------



## Dabow (22. Juli 2009)

Hab hier noch was geiles gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find ich auch recht genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qit3ALTelOo


----------



## Tweetycat280 (22. Juli 2009)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Weiß man eigentlich wieso so viele Server verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten haben? Letzte Woche wars' ja auch so. Und ohne Erklärung im Log-In Screen.
> 
> Klärt mich mal bitte auf^^
> 
> Grüße




stand letzte woche im Forum die Wartungsarbeiten dienen dazu das die Instanzkapazitäten erweitert werden 

aber auf Baelgun hat das nix gebracht ab Sonntag kamm meine Lieblingsmeldung wieder vermutlich weil viele IDs noch offen waren

ich tippe mal es liegt dran das die Heroinis für 5 Mann geblockt sind u am anderen Tag die ID wieder frei wird bzw. die Instanz 


Ach es gibt nen Server da passiert sowas nie nennt sich Un`Goro da rennen derbe viele Level 1 Chars rums wenn zb Serverneustarts oder verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten sind


Gumo erstmal


----------



## Headhunter94 (22. Juli 2009)

An der Stelle klink ich mich mal aus und geht Teeworlds spielen wer wissen will was das is Googlet es mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (22. Juli 2009)

Trau mich garnicht zu Zitieren so geschockt bin ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

da spielst du farbige kugeln die sich gegenseitig abknallen, geiles game^^


----------



## Gryphos (22. Juli 2009)

noch 10min...

...bis zur Verlängerung


----------



## Hellfire1337 (22. Juli 2009)

mom


----------



## Bremgor (22. Juli 2009)

Weitere 4 Minuten sinvoll verbracht^^An prellar!


----------



## Silmarilli (22. Juli 2009)

Astaramsis schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ist zwar schon etwas älter aber absolut empfehlenswert, haltet durch beim Lesen, es lohnt sich wirklich...
> ...


ey ich hab doch gesagt das is was lustiges  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich les grad selber nochmal ... immer wieder funny


----------



## Melad (22. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Das beste überhaupt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das is im Orginal Mad Hilde frag mich mal läuft im OKB is aber eigendlich echt nich zu ertragen die alte


----------



## Senseless6666 (22. Juli 2009)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> An der Stelle klink ich mich mal aus und geht Teeworlds spielen wer wissen will was das is Googlet es mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Crap^^


----------



## Barbossa94 (22. Juli 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Boar hab ich gelacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich spüre da ein Hauch von ironie....angst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (22. Juli 2009)

http://z0r.de

Da habt Ihr was zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slighter (22. Juli 2009)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> An der Stelle klink ich mich mal aus und geht Teeworlds spielen wer wissen will was das is Googlet es mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




die welt geht unter wenn man schon sowas spielt dann wird das nix mehr mit vernüftigen leuten, die kinder von heute sind nicht mehr das was sie waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

und auf ein weiteres KLICK!


----------



## WeRkO (22. Juli 2009)

Ich geh nun Assasin's Creed weiterzocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (22. Juli 2009)

alles Quatsch die Wartungsarbeiten dienen Lediglich dazu dass die GM´s eine Beachparty mit Nacht - und Blutelfinin Feiern können wo sie dann das Playmade der Woche kühren und danach dann Schere, Stein, Papier mit allen WoW Weltbossen Spielen wer denn als Nächstes die WoWische Welt Zertrümmern kann.

Normalerweise würde ja Hogger in der Eiskronenzitadelle auf uns warten, jedoch hat Arthas alles seiner Mutter gepätzt die wiederum die Mutter von Hogger angerufen hat welcher dann aufgeben musste und somit hat Arthas gewonnen.


----------



## Bodog (22. Juli 2009)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> An der Stelle klink ich mich mal aus und geht Teeworlds spielen wer wissen will was das is Googlet es mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wunderbares Spiel, bin ziemlich aktiv - Racemaps xD


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2009)

Airbourne Live


wenn schon hard rock ^^


----------



## Gryphos (22. Juli 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> alles Quatsch die Wartungsarbeiten dienen Lediglich dazu dass die GM´s eine Beachparty mit Nacht - und Blutelfinin Feiern können wo sie dann das Playmade der Woche kühren und danach dann Schere, Stein, Papier mit allen WoW Weltbossen Spielen wer denn als Nächstes die WoWische Welt Zertrümmern kann.
> 
> Normalerweise würde ja Hogger in der Eiskronenzitadelle auf uns warten, jedoch hat Arthas alles seiner Mutter gepätzt die wiederum die Mutter von Hogger angerufen hat welcher dann aufgeben musste und somit hat Arthas gewonnen.



Davon hab ich auch schon gehört ^^


noch 5min...
...bis zur Verlängerung


----------



## Senseless6666 (22. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> http://z0r.de
> 
> Da habt Ihr was zu tun
> 
> ...




http://z0r.de/?id=627 Best :O


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

MÖP


----------



## Theodom (22. Juli 2009)

Ihr hab doch keine ahnung der absolute oberkracher ist das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
http://www.totgelacht.com/content/11151-si...ende-durch.html


----------



## Gryphos (22. Juli 2009)

Starkwurst schrieb:


> schafft es blizz überhaupt mal die vorgegebene 11.00 uhr marke zu knacken um die server wieder anzuschalten....
> mann mann mann mann mann
> manchmal sind die echt nervige motherfucker



muss träumen schön sein


----------



## Jiffah (22. Juli 2009)

zum glück geht vek'lor gleich on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (22. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ich geh nun Assasin's Creed weiterzocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hm das spielt sich doch von alleine?


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

Starkwurst schrieb:


> schafft es blizz überhaupt mal die vorgegebene 11.00 uhr marke zu knacken um die server wieder anzuschalten....
> mann mann mann mann mann
> manchmal sind die echt nervige **oberkrasses wort ey**



keine Angst auch als WoW neuling der erst 1 Woche WoW spielt wird die zeit kommen das WoW mal um 11 uhr schon geht keine Angst

ach ja btw solche ausdrücke sind hier nicht gerne gesehen...editiere das bitte weg


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2009)

naja blizz is so tight das es burnt


----------



## Muy87 (22. Juli 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Jojojojojojo voll die harte gangstersprache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das is von lammbock


----------



## Tweetycat280 (22. Juli 2009)

So dalla das Eichhörnchen sagt was



http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...32856&sid=3

viel Spass beim Weinen


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Jojojojojojo voll die harte gangstersprache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schon passiert die User machen sich über dich lustig kleine Starkewurst



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.s. du bist net gemeint Olle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethclaw (22. Juli 2009)

T_T wieder bis 13 uhr warten, aber 50 g drauf verlängert sich dann nochmal bis 15 uhr ^^


----------



## Quéx (22. Juli 2009)

Sethclaw schrieb:


> T_T wieder bis 13 uhr warten, aber 50 g drauf verlängert sich dann nochmal bis 15 uhr ^^



Jubb ich geb dirn hunderter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MastergamEr18 (22. Juli 2009)

Nu regt euch ma ab jeder will mal Auszeit von WoW usw... Also trinktn Tee oder so


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

Quéx schrieb:


> Jubb ich geb dirn hunderter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hey letzte Woche mussten wir bis um 18.00 Warten also psch^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (22. Juli 2009)

da kannst du Gift drauf nehmen und dann ist es wie letzte Woche das alles laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag
t


----------



## Gryphos (22. Juli 2009)

da wette ich mit


----------



## Senseless6666 (22. Juli 2009)

sagtma wennich für close vote hierdrinne und der zugemacht wird weint ihr dann eig um die 2000 seiten?^^


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich dann noch traurig bin!

nehmt euch das zu herzen^^


----------



## Slighter (22. Juli 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> alles Quatsch die Wartungsarbeiten dienen Lediglich dazu dass die GM´s eine Beachparty mit Nacht - und Blutelfinin Feiern können wo sie dann das Playmade der Woche kühren und danach dann Schere, Stein, Papier mit allen WoW Weltbossen Spielen wer denn als Nächstes die WoWische Welt Zertrümmern kann.
> 
> Normalerweise würde ja Hogger in der Eiskronenzitadelle auf uns warten, jedoch hat Arthas alles seiner Mutter gepätzt die wiederum die Mutter von Hogger angerufen hat welcher dann aufgeben musste und somit hat Arthas gewonnen.



geile theorie, nein die raid bosse überprüfen wieder ob alles vorhanden ist damit wir wieder alles rauben können oder die führen eine wunderbare unterhaltung


----------



## Quéx (22. Juli 2009)

Wir schreiben punk 11 Uhr . Die server auf den meine anderen Twinks drauf sein SOLLTEN sind immer noch offline...BLIZZ MACH DAS ES AUFHÖRT !elfelfdrölf


----------



## Manitu2007 (22. Juli 2009)

ich wette angegebene Realms sind nicht vor 15 uhr on, wenn nich bezahl ich jedem epic fliegen +Nether und Protodrachen...


----------



## BigP (22. Juli 2009)

ja


----------



## Nexus.X (22. Juli 2009)

Ich mach das Wettbüro. 90% der Einsätze gehen an mich, dafür kriegt jeder der ein Gebot setzt ein Freibier.
*Kasten in die Runde stellt*


----------



## metera (22. Juli 2009)

es ist 11 uhr , werden die server jemals wieder on kommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2009)

ein glück kann ich daddeln ^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (22. Juli 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> ich wette angegebene Realms sind nicht vor 15 uhr on, wenn nich bezahl ich jedem epic fliegen +Nether und Protodrachen...


Lieb von dir


----------



## teroa (22. Juli 2009)

verlängerte wartungsarbeiten mal wieder bis 13 uhr


----------



## Kritze (22. Juli 2009)

Gibt nen Update, einige Server sind bis 13 Uhr in den Wartungsarbeiten ... -.-


----------



## Gryphos (22. Juli 2009)

es sind noch keine Server on...
hmm an was erinnert uns das?

achja an letzte Woche -.-


----------



## Sargos-Alleria (22. Juli 2009)

Wie es einfach nur nervt... jeden, aber absolut jeden Mittwoch dasselbe, warum?


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

bis alle server die nicht auf der liste drauf sind on sind, kanns 5 bis 30 min dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethclaw (22. Juli 2009)

zum thema raidbosse überprüfen, bei uns naxx hc gestern waren alle bosse direkt enrage , ohne das die nötige zeit verstrichen is ^^


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> sagtma wennich für close vote hierdrinne und der zugemacht wird weint ihr dann eig um die 2000 seiten?^^



passiert nichts du wirst höchstens zugeflamed und ich werde dich verfluchen das du von Pinguinen Alpträume kriegst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. Juli 2009)

Ein verspätetes Guten Morgen von mir!

Ich hoffe, die ganzen Offline-Chars verschwinden mit Serverneustart. Allein zwischen Briefkasten, AH und Bank hab ich in SW ein knappes Dutzend Chars gefunden, die da so rumdümpeln und whispert man sie an, werden sie als offline angezeigt.

Ach, falls mir einer was Gutes tun will:
/target aufgeraucht
/cast Mitleid

War einfach alles zuviel ... zuviel Situps, zuviel Klimmzüge, zuviele Gewichtsscheiben. Sport ist Mord, mindestens aber schmerzhaft! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (22. Juli 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> ich wette angegebene Realms sind nicht vor 15 uhr on, wenn nich bezahl ich jedem epic fliegen +Nether und Protodrachen...


Welchen Nether- und Protodrachen kann man denn bezahlen, ausser mit Lebenszeit und Schweiß/Blut?
Zum Ruf und Instanzen abfarmen.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (22. Juli 2009)

Lieber längere Wartungsarbeiten als über 30 min gegen ne Ini zu Springen


----------



## Erital (22. Juli 2009)

Who's the Tank?

...wollts nur mal gefragt haben...


----------



## Quéx (22. Juli 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> ich wette angegebene Realms sind nicht vor 15 uhr on, wenn nich bezahl ich jedem epic fliegen +Nether und Protodrachen...



denke positiv...mach uns unsere hoffnungen nicht sofort kaputt bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackzone (22. Juli 2009)

jo einige aber es ist noch keiner online...


----------



## Willer (22. Juli 2009)

juhuuu noch länger pause ...


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (22. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> schon passiert die User machen sich über dich lustig kleine Starkewurst
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dazu fällt mir spontan das hier ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0sBRzqZbkw


----------



## Irath (22. Juli 2009)

Ach, ich hasse die Serverdown-Time. Auch weil ich *meistens* so ab 7 Uhr anfange zu spielen und da ist mir die Serverdown-Zeit wirklich ziemlich nervig geworden. Naja, aber ist wohl die beste Zeit, den es spielen immer sehr viele Leute von 20 Uhr bis 3 Uhr. 
Nun gut es gibt noch ein Mittag und man kann an dieser berüchtigten "WoW ist weg" Zeit wohl auch genau erkennen, ob man süchtig ist oder nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg,
Irath


----------



## Quéx (22. Juli 2009)

man merkt das die server jetzt alle aus der server liste verschwinden ... gut oder nicht gut das dürft ihr euch selber denken^^


----------



## Seph018 (22. Juli 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=1527


----------



## Sir Wagi (22. Juli 2009)

Sargos-Alleria schrieb:


> Wie es einfach nur nervt... jeden, aber absolut jeden Mittwoch dasselbe, warum?


Blizz weiss, dass ich Mittwochs frei hab und meinen freien Tag missgönnen sie mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metera (22. Juli 2009)

Quéx schrieb:


> man merkt das die server jetzt alle aus der server liste verschwinden ... gut oder nicht gut das dürft ihr euch selber denken^^



Gut oder nicht gut das ist hier die frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

The end of it all?!?


----------



## Nebola (22. Juli 2009)

Och man will zocken kein Bock mehr zu warten >.<


----------



## Voljub (22. Juli 2009)

Mein Server steht nicht auf der Liste links, ist aber trotzdem noch nicht online..?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 o.O

-.-


----------



## Ragnar24X (22. Juli 2009)

Mein server steht nit in der Liste und trotzdem isser down ;( *heul*


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir spontan das hier ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




lol könnte zu diesem Kleinewurst passen oder wars Grossewurst ach egal^^


----------



## Maxugon (22. Juli 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=691


----------



## Quéx (22. Juli 2009)

HAA nein ich hab angst das alle meine chars gelöscht werden ohhh nein APOCALPYSE

mist meine sig hat mich verraten...







Um ein bisschen gute laune zzu verbreiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> bis alle server die nicht auf der liste drauf sind on sind, kanns 5 bis 30 min dauern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starkwurst (22. Juli 2009)

Aktuell
> wöchentliche Wartungsarbeiten 22/7
an diesem Mittwoch werden alle europäischen Realms
während der wöchentlichen Wartungsarbeiten von 3:00
bis 14. Februar 2010 11.30 MESZ nicht erreichbar sein.

Update 11.00 die Wartungsarbeiten werden für alle Raelms
verlängert und vorraussichtlich bis 26. Dezember 2012
2:29 MESZ andauern.

Update 11.01 durch einen blöden Unfall eines Praktikanten,
der Kaffee in alle Server geschüttet hat, werden alle
Charaktere auf Stufe 80 durch einen Zufälligen Charakter auf
Stufe 1 ausgetauscht.

Wir bitten um euer Verständnis.


----------



## TheEwanie (22. Juli 2009)

Morgen zusammen.


----------



## Flachtyp (22. Juli 2009)

Erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten bis 13:00 Uhr für viele Server :-(. Meiner ist aber nicht dabei ^^.


----------



## RosaTauchadin (22. Juli 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=1112


----------



## blackzone (22. Juli 2009)

Starkwurst schrieb:


> Aktuell
> > wöchentliche Wartungsarbeiten 22/7
> an diesem Mittwoch werden alle europäischen Realms
> während der wöchentlichen Wartungsarbeiten von 3:00
> ...




weißt was das schlimme daran ist`? man kann es sich echt vorstellen das iwann sowas passiert...


----------



## Quéx (22. Juli 2009)

Starkwurst schrieb:


> Aktuell
> > wöchentliche Wartungsarbeiten 22/7
> an diesem Mittwoch werden alle europäischen Realms
> während der wöchentlichen Wartungsarbeiten von 3:00
> ...



... ich krieg jetzt alpträume das sowas wirklich passiert ..


----------



## TheEwanie (22. Juli 2009)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten bis 13:00 Uhr für viele Server :-(. Meiner ist aber nicht dabei ^^.


Ist Aldor dabei? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (22. Juli 2009)

SO eine Dose Mitleid für alle Suchties


Zisch

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## kinglose (22. Juli 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=17         das mach ich die ganze zeit bis die server wieder on sind =)


----------



## Kritze (22. Juli 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir spontan das hier ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die arme Mülltonne ... das hat die echt nicht verdient.


----------



## Muy87 (22. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> lol könnte zu diesem Kleinewurst passen oder wars Grossewurst ach egal^^




was bisn du fürn clown?


----------



## Þunraz (22. Juli 2009)

Also ich finde es echt Scheiße.
Am 15.Juli 2009 sowie heute am 22.Juli sind verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten für diverse europäische Server.
Die meisten Namen werden auch angezeigt, nur eben nicht der Server auf dem ich spiele: Area 52.
Eigentlich müsste ich mich einloggen können aber wahrscheinlich wird dies erst 13:00 Uhr möglich sein.
Oder gar 15:00 Uhr wie letzte Woche.
Ich frage mich echt was das soll.

Gruß, vom Donnergott.


----------



## Gryphos (22. Juli 2009)

ich wette, dass in den nächsten 10min n neues Update reinkommt:

Wetten werden angenommen


----------



## Slighter (22. Juli 2009)

Starkwurst schrieb:


> Aktuell
> > wöchentliche Wartungsarbeiten 22/7
> an diesem Mittwoch werden alle europäischen Realms
> während der wöchentlichen Wartungsarbeiten von 3:00
> ...




wie geil ist das denn


----------



## Nebola (22. Juli 2009)

Menno Blizz fahr endlich Dethecus und die anderen hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metera (22. Juli 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> SO eine Dose Mitleid für alle Suchties
> 
> 
> Zisch
> ...



bist du sicher das du nicht die mit der schadensfreude genommen hast? *g*


----------



## Sir Wagi (22. Juli 2009)

Muy87 schrieb:


> was bisn du fürn clown?


LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quéx (22. Juli 2009)

OK alle Realm sind bis 13 Uhr offline 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (22. Juli 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schu (22. Juli 2009)

Toll auf blizz seiten stehen alle server online oder eher zumindest meiner aber ich komm nit daruf wasn das für shit????
kann mir da wer helfen warum dat so is?


----------



## blackzone (22. Juli 2009)

So aufeinmal sind alle realms betroffen alles down bis 13 uhr...gz an blizz...ich glaub ich fang echt an mit Aion..


----------



## Voljub (22. Juli 2009)

Die sollen uns wieder einen Tag schenken...immer diese Updates, da sollte son "freeday" schonma wieder fällig sein...-.-


----------



## Dweezill (22. Juli 2009)

kann es sein das man für sein monatsbeitrag alles bekommt, nur nicht service und kundenzufriedenheit?^^


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

ich zitiere mich gerne nocheinmal...


Acid_1 schrieb:


> bis alle server die nicht auf der liste drauf sind on sind, kanns 5 bis 30 min dauern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kann aber auch etwas länger dauern... je nachdem


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (22. Juli 2009)

Muy87 schrieb:


> was bisn du fürn clown?



Bist du nicht der eine Cousin von dem anderen der im Sturmwind Ghetto der Obergangster ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metera (22. Juli 2009)

ja toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (22. Juli 2009)

metera schrieb:


> bist du sicher das du nicht die mit der schadensfreude genommen hast? *g*




Nach 2 Jahren WoW ist man ganz einfach

Wartungsarbeitenundpatchbugsresistent


----------



## Nebola (22. Juli 2009)

blackzone schrieb:


> So aufeinmal sind alle realms betroffen alles down bis 13 uhr...gz an blizz...ich glaub ich fang echt an mit Aion..



Good bye.


----------



## Gryphos (22. Juli 2009)

Blizz spackt voll ab -.-
echt immer das Gleiche

da können wir genauso gut alle bis um 18 Uhr off gehen vorher kommend ie eh net on


----------



## Tithilion (22. Juli 2009)

> Realm News
> 
> Wöchentliche Wartungsarbeiten, 22/07
> An diesem Mittwoch werden alle europäischen Realms während der wöchentlichen Wartungsarbeiten von 3:00 Uhr bis 13:00 Uhr (MESZ) nicht erreichbar sein.
> ...


----------



## Peaklos (22. Juli 2009)

juhu alle offline 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann kann net nur ich net zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... *schadensfreude off*


----------



## Eruator (22. Juli 2009)

Guden Morgen allerseits^^,

jetzt hab ich heute extra länger geschlafen und bin erst um 11:00 UHR an den Rechner....
und was nun immer noch sind die Server down...

Naja kann man nichts macken.

Grüße Eruator...


----------



## fre_k (22. Juli 2009)

Verlängert bis 13:00.... -.-'
Need Ulduar. x)


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

*g*
nagut mein glück hat mich verlassen... es wird genauso wie letzte woche

ich zock derweil Warcraft3


----------



## Versace83 (22. Juli 2009)

Warum schließen sie nicht gleich jeden Mittwoch die Server bis 13 Uhr, dann weiß man wenigstens woran man ist und Blizzard hat genug Zeit zu arbeiten. Wenn die Server dann mal früher online gehen freut man sich umso mehr. 
Aber jedes Mal sind Wartungsarbeiten bis 11 angesetzt und werden wieder bis 13 Uhr verlängert... unglaublich sowas


----------



## VaulTier (22. Juli 2009)

irgendwie pwnd mein WOW mich >.<

ServerListe: Mein Realm und fast alle anderen: Online.
Gedanke: YAH! -> WoW.exe -> Log In -> Realmauswahl (Gedanke: WTF?!) -> Realmauswahl: Ich seh nur die Server, die länger als 11 Uhr down sein werden und als Offline. Der Rest der Server wird nichtmal angezeigt. Crap .__.

Welchen Ordner musste man noch mal löschen? Cache? <.<


----------



## TheEwanie (22. Juli 2009)

Bastel ich eben am WoW modelviewer rum -.-


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

blackzone schrieb:


> So aufeinmal sind alle realms betroffen alles down bis 13 uhr...gz an blizz...ich glaub ich fang echt an mit Aion..



nein ich will keine babys haben die Aion spielen -.-"


----------



## Tweetycat280 (22. Juli 2009)

blackzone schrieb:


> So aufeinmal sind alle realms betroffen alles down bis 13 uhr...gz an blizz...ich glaub ich fang echt an mit Aion..




Glaubst du bei denen wird es anders


----------



## Muy87 (22. Juli 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Bist du nicht der eine Cousin von dem anderen der im Sturmwind Ghetto der Obergangster ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



spar dir deine lustigen comments, sonst fallen viele hier noch vor lachen vom stuhl
tzehe...


----------



## metera (22. Juli 2009)

So ich hab mir gesagt wenn die wartungsarbeiten länger dauern als bis 11 uhr tu ich aufräumen und sauber machen , mist xD


----------



## Tamaecki (22. Juli 2009)

ist doch jede Woche immer das gleiche Spiel mit denen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollen sie doch gleich immer schreiben jeden Mittwoch alle Server für 24h down.


----------



## Phenyl19 (22. Juli 2009)

Mal wieder alle down na und, ist ja nichts neues mehr, ich geh mir erstmal nen kaffee holen.


----------



## Aday (22. Juli 2009)

buhaha alle bis 13:00

Ente Ente


----------



## zentumio (22. Juli 2009)

Ok es reicht langsam es nervt ein grund mehr mit aion anzufangen


----------



## RosaTauchadin (22. Juli 2009)

Hab mich schon so gefreut das Lordaeron net dabei ist...
und dann DAS!
wollt gerade meine Schadensfreude in einem Post ausdrücken
=(


----------



## Turgot (22. Juli 2009)

Jetzt sind alle Server von der Realmliste verschwunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phenyl19 (22. Juli 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Glaubst du bei denen wird es anders



Naja, manche glauben wohl das Wow das einzige onlinespiel ist wo die server mal runtergefahren werden.


----------



## schu (22. Juli 2009)

Also mitlerweile wär ma ne entschädigung ganz gut hab echt kein bock mehr drauf immer der selbe humbuk aber naja was will man machen heulen bringt uns uch nit früher auf die server   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber was solls warten warten warten kenn ich eigentlich nur von aldi oder lidl an der kasse XD


----------



## Mind89 (22. Juli 2009)

Mal sehen wie oft und wie lang die Wartungsarbeiten heute verlängert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gryphos (22. Juli 2009)

ich bin erstma off; komme um 13 Uhr nochma schauen  bis denne Leute


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

da server


----------



## Slighter (22. Juli 2009)

jaja so kann es kommen


----------



## Alexirus (22. Juli 2009)

schu schrieb:


> Also mitlerweile wär ma ne entschädigung ganz gut hab echt kein bock mehr drauf immer der selbe humbuk aber naja was will man machen heulen bringt uns uch nit früher auf die server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



HalliHallo,

ich bin auch wieder da :> Komme gerade vom Zahnarzt -.-

Ähm...Schu? Es gibt Entschädigungnen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> ist doch jede Woche immer das gleiche Spiel mit denen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schonwieder einer der erst seit einer Woche WoW spielt... auch du keine Angst wird besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (22. Juli 2009)

Klick mich für WoW Film News


----------



## Rodric (22. Juli 2009)

Update 11:10: Die Wartungsarbeiten für alle Realms werden verlängert und werden vorraussichtlich bis um 13:00 Uhr MESZ andauern.
Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis.

Ne ne, mein Verständnis habt ihr nicht.


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

schu schrieb:


> Also mitlerweile wär ma ne entschädigung ganz gut hab echt kein bock mehr drauf immer der selbe humbuk aber naja was will man machen heulen bringt uns uch nit früher auf die server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du spielst auch erst seit ner Woche kann das sein?


----------



## MastergamEr18 (22. Juli 2009)

Wasn das beste Wc3?^^


----------



## Alexirus (22. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du spielst auch erst seit ner Woche kann das sein?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VaulTier (22. Juli 2009)

keine server zur auswahl. kommt mir vor wie "kein anschluss über diesem IQ" bei blizz...

ich leg mich iweder ins Bett. ^^


----------



## Alexirus (22. Juli 2009)

MastergamEr18 schrieb:


> Wasn das beste Wc3?^^



Das beste Wc3 wird Wc3 sein, oder?


----------



## Slighter (22. Juli 2009)

ich bin auch erstmal weg bissel arbeiten was manche ja noch machen müssen, und naja dann irgentwann mittagspause so gegen 2 bin ich wahrscheinich wieder da, bis dahin will ich mehr seiten sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethclaw (22. Juli 2009)

Immerhin so hab ich zeit mir 3.2 die 200mb mal zusaugen ^^


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

zentumio schrieb:


> Ok es reicht langsam es nervt ein grund mehr mit aion anzufangen



ne spiel was anderes aber nicht Aion bitte verschone das Spiel mit leuten wie dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxugon (22. Juli 2009)

zentumio schrieb:


> Ok es reicht langsam es nervt ein grund mehr mit aion anzufangen


Omg , das ist in jedem anderen Game auch so. HdRO , AoC, Warhammer. Komm back dir n Eis!


----------



## Friesennerz (22. Juli 2009)

Also jetzt mal im Ernst, bricht für euch wirklich eine Welt zusammen, wenn Blizzard die Wartungsarbeiten verlängert? Es ist ja nun nicht so, dass diese Arbeiten um 2 Tage verlängert werden, sondern nur um 2 Stunden.

Ich verrate jetzt mal ein Geheimnis: Serverarbeiten gibt es bei ALLEN Onlinerollenspielen. Auch ungeplante Verlängerungen.


----------



## Headhunter94 (22. Juli 2009)

Oh noez Serverdown für Alle verlängert >.<


----------



## NgP.Brot (22. Juli 2009)

Rodric schrieb:


> Update 11:10: Die Wartungsarbeiten für alle Realms werden verlängert und werden vorraussichtlich bis um 13:00 Uhr MESZ andauern.
> Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis.
> 
> Ne ne, mein Verständnis habt ihr nicht.



Jo, irgendwann nervt es einfach nur noch. Bis 11 Uhr ok, aber jetzt schon wieder verlängern?......


----------



## MastergamEr18 (22. Juli 2009)

Es gibts mehr Versionen von Wc3 Reign of Chaos Frozen throne usw.. Und wes is des beste davon


----------



## Manitu2007 (22. Juli 2009)

BLITZMELDUNG!!!


Aus noch unerklärlichen Gründen hat ein Praktikannt doch Versehentlich in der Shell Komandozeile format C: eingegeben und somit ein Chaos auf den Blizzardservern ausgelöst.

Es wird angenommen dass dadurch auch die Heutige GM-Beachparty ins Wasser fällt und die Nacht und Blutelfinin wieder nach hause Fahren dürfen und gefrustet mit Heidi Klumm sich bei Mc Doof frustriert zufuttern.

Weiterhin wird davon ausgegangen dass Hildegard G. die Neue Putzfrau für Abteilung 7G wiedereinmal die Stecktosenleiste Für ihren Staubsauger Missbraucht hat.

durch diese Missstände sind einige Spieler so frustriert dass sie einen Weiteren "Raid" auf das Blizzard Hauptquatier starten, der mögliche drop sollen verlässliche Quellen nach ein Lebenslanger WoW-GM lvl 3 Account, das Reale GM Schwert und 100 Euro sein.


----------



## Dimpfer (22. Juli 2009)

ohh man bin ich wieder begeistert.....

ich frag mich was die machen.... war doch erst letzten mittwoch so oder täusch ich mich da?? oO
is doch zum kotzen.... die wartungsarbeiten bringen eh nix, letzte woche hatte ich nur noch mehr laggs in dala als vorher -.-


----------



## Alexirus (22. Juli 2009)

Friesennerz schrieb:


> Also jetzt mal im Ernst, bricht für euch wirklich eine Welt zusammen, wenn Blizzard die Wartungsarbeiten verlängert? Es ist ja nun nicht so, dass diese Arbeiten um 2 Tage verlängert werden, sondern nur um 2 Stunden.
> 
> Ich verrate jetzt mal ein Geheimnis: Serverarbeiten gibt es bei ALLEN Onlinerollenspielen. Auch ungeplante Verlängerungen.



NEIN! ECHT?! ;-)

Traurig, wie sich manche Leute jedesmal wegen den Wartungsarbeiten aufregen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Omg , das ist in jedem anderen Game auch so. HdRO , AoC, Warhammer. Komm back dir n Eis!



Frittiertes Eis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schu (22. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> du spielst auch erst seit ner Woche kann das sein?




Ne seit über 2 jahren aber is ja nit so das ich jeden mittwoch urlaub hab arbeite ja da immer bid 17uhr aber wenn man dann mal zuhause ist ist es immer dasselbe und das nervt mich echt aber wie gesagt kann man nix machen "is halt so"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VaulTier (22. Juli 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> ... Komm back dir n Eis!



"Kinder, kommt bevor das Essen warm wird!"
"Was gibt's denn?!"
"Kalten Braten."

Sry, musste ich gerade dran denken, hab gerade gestern nen Buch mit solchen SItuationen gelesen XD



Dachte mir gerade, wenn WoW mal wieder nicht geht bastel ich mir halt ein neues UI. Aber irgendwie... da fehlt was. .__.


----------



## Alexirus (22. Juli 2009)

schu schrieb:


> Ne seit über 2 jahren aber is ja nit so das ich jeden mittwoch urlaub hab arbeite ja da immer bid 17uhr aber wenn man dann mal zuhause ist ist es immer dasselbe und das nervt mich echt aber wie gesagt kann man nix machen "is halt so"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://www.amazon.de/Duden-Satzzeichen-Zei...g/dp/3411049154




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Proto41 (22. Juli 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Omg , das ist in jedem anderen Game auch so. HdRO , AoC, Warhammer. Komm back dir n Eis!



Kann dir echt nur recht geben .


Die Leute die sich wie kleine Kinder aufregen, weil die Serverwartungsarbeiten länger laufen.

Sollten sich eh mal andere Hobbies suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

schu schrieb:


> Ne seit über 2 jahren aber is ja nit so das ich jeden mittwoch urlaub hab arbeite ja da immer bid 17uhr aber wenn man dann mal zuhause ist ist es immer dasselbe und das nervt mich echt aber wie gesagt kann man nix machen "is halt so"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja dann kann man nicht behauptet das es IMMER so ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RosaTauchadin (22. Juli 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=1507

=) so war wahrscheinlich die Reaktion der meisten Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eruator (22. Juli 2009)

ich hab n Tipp für euch....

hört euch Mukke von AIR an, dann seid ihr wieder gechillt drauf!!!

bis denn


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. Juli 2009)

Versace83 schrieb:


> Warum schließen sie nicht gleich jeden Mittwoch die Server bis 13 Uhr, dann weiß man wenigstens woran man ist und Blizzard hat genug Zeit zu arbeiten. Wenn die Server dann mal früher online gehen freut man sich umso mehr.


Bin dafür ... schon allein aus dem Grund, dass die ganzen Einzeiler "kack-wow-wozu-bezahl-ich-drecks-service-goodby-blizz" hier verschwinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schu (22. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/Duden-Satzzeichen-Zei...g/dp/3411049154
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wofür satzzeichen die halten beim ja nur auf oder nicht? <<< ups da is ja doch eins  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kritze (22. Juli 2009)

RosaTauchadin schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=1507
> 
> =) so war wahrscheinlich die Reaktion der meisten Spieler
> 
> ...



Ne, nur genervt mit einem genervten seufzen und dem anschließend gemurmelten Satz: "Man nicht schon wieder son mist." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (22. Juli 2009)

so erstmal Anzug zur Reinigung bringen samstag Abschluß feier bis später


----------



## Nexus.X (22. Juli 2009)

MastergamEr18 schrieb:


> Es gibts mehr Versionen von Wc3 Reign of Chaos Frozen throne usw.. Und wes is des beste davon


Spiel Reign of Chaos, macht meiner Meinung nach mehr Spaß ... Die Helden aus Frozen Thron sind so ... seltsam.


----------



## Mikolomeus (22. Juli 2009)

judden morgen

na wie geht es euch so?

und ja, ich lebe noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (22. Juli 2009)

schu schrieb:


> Wofür satzzeichen die halten beim* (???) *ja nur auf oder nicht? <<< ups da is ja doch eins
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe, sogar ganze Wörter scheinen dich aufzuhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eruator (22. Juli 2009)

hier n Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NINOxRxze9k...feature=related


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

?!? da muss ordentliches metal-geballer rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxugon (22. Juli 2009)

RosaTauchadin schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=1507
> 
> =) so war wahrscheinlich die Reaktion der meisten Spieler
> 
> ...


lol^^


----------



## Rodric (22. Juli 2009)

Was läuft eigendlich so bei diesen wöchendlichen Wartungsarbeiten?
Lüfterfilter wechseln, Festplatten defragmentieren.
Was sonst noch? Kennt sich jemand damit aus ?


----------



## zentumio (22. Juli 2009)

Och ich habe zeit Hartz4 lässt grüßen


----------



## General Crime (22. Juli 2009)

Gähn da steht man extra erst um 11 auf und dann malk wieder Verlängerung die könnten echt gleich hinschreiben bis 13 Uhr, oder neue Techniker einstellen die anderen sind zu lahm.


----------



## Headhunter94 (22. Juli 2009)

Ich verzieh mich für heute Endgültig.

Ich geh raus wo die Sonne scheint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bb noch einen Wunderschönen schönen schönen dubididubtilli Tollen Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :


----------



## PicaldiBLN (22. Juli 2009)

Ein typischer Mittwoch:

Es wird bis 11Uhr angedacht, bis 13Uhr verlängert...

Selbst die realms die nicht bis 13Uhr off sein sollen, sind es trotzdem...

Vielleicht sollte Blizzard an seiner KOmmunikation arbeiten


----------



## Maxugon (22. Juli 2009)

DANCE DANCE http://z0r.de/?id=1511


----------



## MastergamEr18 (22. Juli 2009)

Boah ey solche Memmen... Es isn Spiel also regt euch nich auf


----------



## Mikolomeus (22. Juli 2009)

Rodric schrieb:


> Was läuft eigendlich so bei diesen wöchendlichen Wartungsarbeiten?
> Lüfterfilter wechseln, Festplatten defragmentieren.
> Was sonst noch? Kennt sich jemand damit aus ?



ja ^^

immer um die zeit ist putztag bei blizzard, da steckt die putzfrau immer die server aus ^^


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

UT Terrorkid


----------



## schu (22. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Hehe, sogar ganze Wörter scheinen dich aufzuhalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne ne ich bin nur zu schnell für den post der kommt nit hinterher mit dem was ich tippe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (22. Juli 2009)

da es ja länger dauert

*noch nen Teller Schrippen nachschieb und Kanne Kaffe auffüll*

manmanman heute hat man echt zu tun...läuft jetzt n
nicht Scrubs oder 2 and a half Man?


----------



## FieserFiesling (22. Juli 2009)

leute..ich warte immernoch auf realmempfehlunge von euch fuer meinen orc.schami ^^
achja...und berufe kann ich mich auch nicht entscheiden... -_- 2x sammelberuf fuers gold..oder doch was anderes...


----------



## Nebola (22. Juli 2009)

Na ich habe nen Monat keinen Pc gehabt dann habe ich wieder einen habe nach 2 Tagen alles drauf gehabt möchte spielen , öh ja Warungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KellerK1nd (22. Juli 2009)

> ZITAT(Rodric @ 22.07.2009, 11:20) *
> Update 11:10: Die Wartungsarbeiten für alle Realms werden verlängert und werden vorraussichtlich bis um 13:00 Uhr MESZ andauern.
> Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis.
> 
> ...



Oh man schaff dir ein Leben an! Du sitzt bestimmt vor deinem Rechner in einer dunklen Kammer, frißt den ganzen Tag Chips und liegst jetzt vor deinem Monitor und heulst weil du mal 2 Stunden nich spielen kannst. Ganz ehrlich aber du hast ein dickes Problem! Du hast bestimmt auch keine Freunde? Man Junge geh raus atme mal wieder frische Luft, mach Sport, geh ein Eis essen, vor allem beweg dich mal wieder, deine Wampe hängt schon am Schreibtisch fest.


----------



## EvilStorm (22. Juli 2009)

Hm.. ich vermisse irgenndwie Kohlsuppe =(

BTW. macht euch keinen Kopf über die Verlängerung der Wartungsarbeiten. Immerhin regen sich die meisten Fussballfans nicht auch auf, wenn das Spiel in die Verlängerung geht


----------



## Kaldonir (22. Juli 2009)

OMG Leute, von mir aus werd ich dafür geflamed, aber holt euch mal ein Leben, sucht euch Ferienjobs oder was auch immer... 
Aber bittebittebittebittebitte hört auf damit, so zu tun, als ob es ein Weltuntergang wäre, wenn die Server mal 2 Stunden nicht online sind. 
Auf der einen Seite wird sich darüber aufgeregt, dass alles so verbuggt ist, dass die Performance scheiße ist, dass es laggt, und dass WoW ja im Grunde genommen sowieso nur gequirlte Kacke vermischt mit Tomaten- und Gurkenpüree, eigentlich 20 Tage eingelegt werden sollte, aber es jetzt 20 Tage und ein paar Stunden sind - OH MEIN GOTT Oo. 
Jetzt kommen Wartungsarbeiten, um beispielsweise Bugs zu beheben, die Performance zu verbessern, Laggs möglicherweise zu vermindern, und für die, die keine Tomaten mögen, Tomaten gänzlich aus dem Spiel zu entfernen. Diese dauern nunmal länger als geplant, aber daran lässt sich nichts ändern, also hört auf rumzuheulen -_- 
Klar man könnte sagen, "Geh doch aus dem Thread raus, wenns dich stört!" - Mach ich auch gleich, ich wollte nur kurz nachsehen, ob hier was steht, wieso mein Server nicht online war, obwohl da stand dass er ab 11 online sein wird.
Und nun wünsch ich einen schönen Tag, den ihr ja mit Nicht-WoW-Spielen vergeudet.


----------



## Lomiraan (22. Juli 2009)

Doofer Herr Bliozzard =(

dann werd ich heute wohl gar nich spieln können =(

Naja, ich koch jezz was und wenn ich wieder da bin sind se vll on ^^

Wunschdenken FTW! xD


----------



## Wattie (22. Juli 2009)

KellerK1nd schrieb:


> Oh man schaff dir ein Leben an! Du sitzt bestimmt vor deinem Rechner in einer dunklen Kammer, frißt den ganzen Tag Chips und liegst jetzt vor deinem Monitor und heulst weil du mal 2 Stunden nich spielen kannst. Ganz ehrlich aber du hast ein dickes Problem! Du hast bestimmt auch keine Freunde? Man Junge geh raus atme mal wieder frische Luft, mach Sport, geh ein Eis essen, vor allem beweg dich mal wieder, deine Wampe hängt schon am Schreibtisch fest.



Ich wüsste jetz nicht, wo der Unterschied zwischen kammer- und kellerkind ist?


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

Kaldonir schrieb:


> OMG Leute, von mir aus werd ich dafür geflamed, aber holt euch mal ein Leben, sucht euch Ferienjobs oder was auch immer...
> Aber bittebittebittebittebitte hört auf damit, so zu tun, als ob es ein Weltuntergang wäre, wenn die Server mal 2 Stunden nicht online sind.
> Auf der einen Seite wird sich darüber aufgeregt, dass alles so verbuggt ist, dass die Performance scheiße ist, dass es laggt, und dass WoW ja im Grunde genommen sowieso nur gequirlte Kacke vermischt mit Tomaten- und Gurkenpüree, eigentlich 20 Tage eingelegt werden sollte, aber es jetzt 20 Tage und ein paar Stunden sind - OH MEIN GOTT Oo.
> Jetzt kommen Wartungsarbeiten, um beispielsweise Bugs zu beheben, die Performance zu verbessern, Laggs möglicherweise zu vermindern, und für die, die keine Tomaten mögen, Tomaten gänzlich aus dem Spiel zu entfernen. Diese dauern nunmal länger als geplant, aber daran lässt sich nichts ändern, also hört auf rumzuheulen -_-
> ...



die bekommens ja auch nich nach 8 std und 5 wochen gebacken


----------



## Dimpfer (22. Juli 2009)

KellerK1nd schrieb:


> Oh man schaff dir ein Leben an! Du sitzt bestimmt vor deinem Rechner in einer dunklen Kammer, frißt den ganzen Tag Chips und liegst jetzt vor deinem Monitor und heulst weil du mal 2 Stunden nich spielen kannst. Ganz ehrlich aber du hast ein dickes Problem! Du hast bestimmt auch keine Freunde? Man Junge geh raus atme mal wieder frische Luft, mach Sport, geh ein Eis essen, vor allem beweg dich mal wieder, deine Wampe hängt schon am Schreibtisch fest.



mhhhh.. VORUTEILE???

es gibt auch einfach menschen die z.B nachtschicht haben und nur JETZT spielen können oder auch z.B menschen, die heute frei haben und sich aufs zocken um 11Uhr gefreut haben....

aber naja.....

edit: lol... der schreiber nennt sich auch noch selber Kellerkind und schreib sowas -.-


----------



## Nebola (22. Juli 2009)

KellerK1nd schrieb:


> Oh man schaff dir ein Leben an! Du sitzt bestimmt vor deinem Rechner in einer dunklen Kammer, frißt den ganzen Tag Chips und liegst jetzt vor deinem Monitor und heulst weil du mal 2 Stunden nich spielen kannst. Ganz ehrlich aber du hast ein dickes Problem! Du hast bestimmt auch keine Freunde? Man Junge geh raus atme mal wieder frische Luft, mach Sport, geh ein Eis essen, vor allem beweg dich mal wieder, deine Wampe hängt schon am Schreibtisch fest.



Haha köstlich, und das von einem der Kellerkind heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hast du ne Kamera in seinem Zimmer ? 

Schonmal dran gedacht das er Urlaub nen Freintag was weiß ich was haben könnte und man dann mal in Ruhe zocken möchte ? 

Achja nicht von sich selber auf anderen Schließen.


----------



## Seltsam (22. Juli 2009)

Gerade ein schwung Realm wieder frei geworden.


----------



## Eruator (22. Juli 2009)

Blackrock und Mug thol...meine server...sind wieder on!!!!!


----------



## KellerK1nd (22. Juli 2009)

> Ich wüsste jetz nicht, wo der Unterschied zwischen kammer- und kellerkind ist?



muhaha bist du Lustig, aber dein Bild sagt alles, also machs auch!


----------



## Esmela (22. Juli 2009)

ich auch net


----------



## metera (22. Juli 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=452 

zu genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RosaTauchadin (22. Juli 2009)

Nikoxus schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=1287
> 
> xDD
> Lachflash das beste was ic hgesehen hab


Das arme Mädel.
Die steckt jetzt echt in der Scheisse


----------



## Nebola (22. Juli 2009)

Dethecus on Wuhja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Hehe, sogar ganze Wörter scheinen dich aufzuhalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bist ja auch wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (22. Juli 2009)

TIRION IS ALIVE

hail you tirion


----------



## Maxugon (22. Juli 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=1280 schaut das mal ununterbrochen.


----------



## TheEwanie (22. Juli 2009)

EIN  PAAR SIND ONLINE! JUHU!


----------



## Manaori (22. Juli 2009)

Sowas.. da komm ich nach getaner Arbeit on, mal bei buffed gucken... Oh, Verlängerung. Gut zu wissen, musste ich nicht extra WoW öffnen *lach* danke!


----------



## Rodric (22. Juli 2009)

@KellerK1nd, was bist du denn für ein Fruchtzwerg?
Bei mir ist es jetzt 18.35, ich habe knapp 11 Stunden gearbeitet und nur mitgeteilt das sie nicht mein Verständnis haben.
was stört dich daran?

Also entweder hast du frei weil Ferien sind, dann sind wir wieder bei dem Vorurteil der Kiddys oder du hast sonst nichst zu tun und beschreibst eigendlich dein Leben.

Es könnte natürlich auch sein das du Spätschicht hast, aber davon gehe ich mal nicht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

omg durotan is auch wieder on!


----------



## metera (22. Juli 2009)

Konsortium ist on *freuuuuu* DDDDDD

Danke lieber gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nikoxus (22. Juli 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=958
was der grade macht würd ich auch gerne machen^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (22. Juli 2009)

so "Der abyssische Rat" ist wieder on,

ich bleib euch aus Sympatie jedoch noch erhalten um zu sehen was vor SW so los ist und wie viele sich bei uns Einloggen und schaun was so abgeht...


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2009)

Danke ihr Götter für dieses Geschenk!!!
Bei Thors Hammer!


----------



## schu (22. Juli 2009)

So ich bin weg mein realm is online bye hel


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. Juli 2009)

@EvilStorm
Deine Danasoft-Signatur ist boshaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wann immer ich von dir lese, werde ich durch die Sig daran erinnert, dass ich was tue, was ich nicht tun sollte - buffed während der Dienstzeit lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
"Dein ISP ist Landesbetrieb fuer...."


----------



## Wattie (22. Juli 2009)

KellerK1nd schrieb:


> muhaha bist du Lustig, aber dein Bild sagt alles, also machs auch!



Wo war noch mal dein problem, mit dem falschen bein aufgestanden, beim Onanieren in den Spiegel geschaut? Wie kann man nur um dir Uhrzeit mit seinem Leben nicht zufrieden sein, dass man schon so angepisst ist?


----------



## nussy15 (22. Juli 2009)

Dimpfer schrieb:


> wollte ich grad auch sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korkmaz (22. Juli 2009)

mein server muss natürlich noch offline sein -.-


----------



## Sukilein (22. Juli 2009)

super und weiter geht das zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (22. Juli 2009)

Is Thrall on? Zu faul zum kuggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyxon (22. Juli 2009)

Alleria kommt natürlich wie immer als letztes online^^


----------



## Sethclaw (22. Juli 2009)

also muggi is online, fehlt nur noch mein Madmortem ^^


----------



## VaulTier (22. Juli 2009)

wuhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Garrosh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Firefox closed. ^^


----------



## xx-elf (22. Juli 2009)

KellerK1nd schrieb:


> Oh man schaff dir ein Leben an! Du sitzt bestimmt vor deinem Rechner in einer dunklen Kammer, frißt den ganzen Tag Chips und liegst jetzt vor deinem Monitor und heulst weil du mal 2 Stunden nich spielen kannst. Ganz ehrlich aber du hast ein dickes Problem! Du hast bestimmt auch keine Freunde? Man Junge geh raus atme mal wieder frische Luft, mach Sport, geh ein Eis essen, vor allem beweg dich mal wieder, deine Wampe hängt schon am Schreibtisch fest.



Kennt ihr euch persöhnlich oder hast du nur Vorurteile? Dieser Thread ist für leute, die sich die Zeit vertreiben wollen bis die Server wieder on sind, wenns dir nicht passt geh eben woanders hin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hortensie (22. Juli 2009)

Habe ich einen privatserver?

Ich bin eingeloggt und kann spielen, und nein ich sage nicht, welcher es ist..............

bb


----------



## Elda (22. Juli 2009)

Am 31. Wieder Aion Beta Event 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ungi (22. Juli 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=618 


!


----------



## EvilStorm (22. Juli 2009)

Rodric schrieb:


> @KellerK1nd, was bist du denn für ein Fruchtzwerg?
> Bei mir ist es jetzt 18.35, ich habe knapp 11 Stunden gearbeitet und nur mitgeteilt das sie nicht mein Verständnis haben.
> was stört dich daran?
> 
> ...



Jetzt mach doch nicht immer die *Kinder* fertig.. nicht jedes Kind ist auch automatisch ein Kiddy. Btw. Kiddy ist nur ein Begriff für das geistige Alter.


----------



## Esmela (22. Juli 2009)

dun murogh ist noch nicht on, das suckt...


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2009)

Hortensie schrieb:


> [...]und nein ich sage nicht, welcher es ist..............
> 
> bb


boah bist du gemein....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (22. Juli 2009)

KellerK1nd schrieb:


> Ihr seid einfach nur krank und süchtig, aber macht nur.



der einzige suchti bis wohl du... ich seh dich...hab dich mal dreisterweise in die fl gepackt

cu

und an den rest

*hier Frisches Gulasch* 

Zu Mittag muss man ja auch irgendwann mal essen.

Lasts euch Schmecken


----------



## nussy15 (22. Juli 2009)

KellerK1nd schrieb:


> Ihr seid einfach nur krank und süchtig, aber macht nur.




jaja diese aussage find ich zu schön,nent sich selbst kellerkind und  hatt 2 80iger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (22. Juli 2009)

Also, cih weiß nicht, ich nutze die Zeit um mir das 14 Tge Trial vpm FFXI zu laden.. nur, kann mir hier wer sagen, wie zum Teufel ich auf die US version komme? Egal was ich mache, Fileplanet will mir immer die EU (besser gesagt die UK) andrehen, und wenn cih die lade, kann ich nich tmit meinem Ami zusammen spielen... oder? Helft mir! =D


----------



## WeRkO (22. Juli 2009)

#Dante# schrieb:


> Boah nerv nich



Dat war'n Lob, du hasts ja auch lang ausgehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Dat war'n Lob, du hasts ja auch lang ausgehalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gaaaanz pöse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Missbrauchen Sie die Foren, Kommentare und Chats niemals für einen persönlichen Streit (*sog. "flame-war"*), kommerzielle oder politische Reklame, Werbung, Kettenbriefe, Diebesspiele oder illegale Aktivitäten.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domalias (22. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Kennt ihr euch persöhnlich oder hast du nur Vorurteile? Dieser Thread ist für leute, die sich die Zeit vertreiben wollen bis die Server wieder on sind, wenns dir nicht passt geh eben woanders hin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Guten Morgen.

Richtig,gabz deienr Meinung.

Bleibe doch aus dem Thread hier raus.


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. Juli 2009)

Nun sind die Kellerkinder wieder glücklich. 
Von "_drecks blizz, ich zogg aion_" zu "_JUHUUUUUUU MEIN SERVER IS OOOOOOON_" in wenigen Sekunden.
Gibt schon recht schlicht gestrickte Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (22. Juli 2009)

War uns irgendwie egal, auch wenn wir damit nen Thread ruiniert haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wronny (22. Juli 2009)

Schade, dass die Realms wieder Online kommen. Ich wollte doch noch eine Frage in den Raum werfen. -.-
http://z0r.de/?id=121




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (22. Juli 2009)

KellerK1nd schrieb:


> Ihr seid einfach nur krank und süchtig, aber macht nur.



Junge/Mädchen/was auch immer, ich habe 1 Monat nicht gezockt da darf man sich doch darüber äußern das es wieder 2 stunden länger dauert.


----------



## Korkmaz (22. Juli 2009)

das Geilste ist ja.. http://z0r.de/?id=2


----------



## WeRkO (22. Juli 2009)

Frostwolf is noch down


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Juli 2009)

11:45 sie habns wiedr geändert und die meisten realms sind on^^ nur ~15 stk die bis 1300 wraten müssn


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (22. Juli 2009)

Baelgun schon da ?^^


----------



## xx-elf (22. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Junge/Mädchen/was auch immer, ich habe 1 Monat nicht gezockt da darf man sich doch darüber äußern das es wieder 2 stunden länger dauert.



Naja du weist doch 

WoW-Spieler= Pottenzieller Attentäter, Amokläufer, Kinderschänder, Knopersvorzehnesser usw.

Wir sind die Pösen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kimbini (22. Juli 2009)

wenn blizzard schreibt, daß die wartungen überall noch bis 13 uhr andauern, sind die serverneustarts sicher nicht von langer dauer ... das wird erst noch 13 uhr sinn machen, sich einzuloggen.


----------



## WeRkO (22. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Naja du weist doch
> 
> WoW-Spieler= Knopersvorzehnesser usw.
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 DAS ist mal gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zalandar (22. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube dieser Thread ist der längste im ganzen Buffed Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elito (22. Juli 2009)

Na toll.. denk ich mir "yay endlich wieder meinen schami weiterleveln" sind die server wieder down, bin ma gespannt wie das aufm patch day wird (bestimmt bis 18 uhr oder so). 

naja










/afk harry potter lesen


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> DAS ist mal gut
> ...


wieso? knoppers isst man doch normal vor 10... nämlich um halb 10... ich ess meins aber schon um 8  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2009)

Zalandar schrieb:


> Ich glaube dieser Thread ist der längste im ganzen Buffed Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mäp, falsch. das ist der nachtschwärmer, der atm bei glaub ich 4,4k seiten ist.


----------



## Nebola (22. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Naja du weist doch
> 
> WoW-Spieler= Pottenzieller Attentäter, Amokläufer, Kinderschänder, Knopersvorzehnesser usw.
> 
> ...



Hehe Genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So bin mal mit Hund raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (22. Juli 2009)

So, mir ist es recht egal ob die Server nun online sind oder nicht. Der Thread ist dazu da um sich nett die Langeweile zu vertreiben und nicht um wahllos zu spammen und andere User zu beleidigen. Da dies heut echt extrem ist wird der Thread geschlossen. Ich hoffe auf Besserung in der nächsten Woche.


----------



## Maladin (29. Juli 2009)

Go 29.07.2009


----------



## Mozee (29. Juli 2009)

yay endlich offen der thread^^


----------



## Bobo Rasta (29. Juli 2009)

Ja echt, hab mich schon voll gewundert grade... Gibt es schon neue Threads zum Thema?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (29. Juli 2009)

Guuuten Morgen! 
Na alles klärchen? ^^


----------



## Xerodes (29. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen @ all!
*Kaffee aufsetz*

Stimmt es, das die Anzahl der Instanz-Server erhöht werden soll? :>


----------



## Gosi (29. Juli 2009)

wui, anetheron ist schon on.
Ich bin grad wieder von der arbeit gekommen. Der chef hat gemeint ich soll wieder nachhaus fahren, zuwenig arbeit. Wirtschaftskrise inc D:


----------



## Demitrius (29. Juli 2009)

heute sind ja auch weitestgehend ziemlich kurze wartungen...

und erstma guten morgen ^^ *kaffeundbrötchenhinstell*


----------



## LubuLegend (29. Juli 2009)

*Börtchen wegess*

Morgen?
Meine Innere Uhr sagt mir, es ist später Nachmittag.


----------



## Natsumee (29. Juli 2009)

Demitrius schrieb:


> heute sind ja auch weitestgehend ziemlich kurze wartungen...
> 
> und erstma guten morgen ^^ *kaffeundbrötchenhinstell*



nicht wirklich^^

die server die in den letzten 2 Wochen verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten unterzogen wurden sind heute wieder "opfer" ^^

naja hoffen wir mal auf lange serverdown zeiten und keine durchgedrehten mods die auf PNs nicht antworten...

sind doch alle Server on?^^


----------



## Demitrius (29. Juli 2009)

naja mir isses auch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muss noch knapp 7 1/2 h arbeiten ^^ und mein server is net unter den "opfer-servern"... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaniL (29. Juli 2009)

Morgen , 

ach mir ist es auch eigentlich egal , mein Server ist zwar unter den "Opfern" aber durch den Algalon Kill gestern Abend bin ich sowieso erstmal wunschlos happy! :-)

Draußen scheint sowieso die Sonne , also was solls.


----------



## Demitrius (29. Juli 2009)

na da sag ich doch mal gz ^^

haben uns am Montag noch an Yoggi im 25er verzweifelt versucht... aber naja, wir sind ja noch ne rel. junge gilde so, da is noch luft nach oben ^^
Hoffe diese ID hauen wir den um


----------



## DaniL (29. Juli 2009)

Demitrius schrieb:


> na da sag ich doch mal gz ^^
> 
> haben uns am Montag noch an Yoggi im 25er verzweifelt versucht... aber naja, wir sind ja noch ne rel. junge gilde so, da is noch luft nach oben ^^
> Hoffe diese ID hauen wir den um



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Event war dann auch recht spektakulär weil in Dalaran wars ja um 23 uhr schon dunkel , und durch Rhonin erstrahlte die ganze Stadt in hellem Tageslicht.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

Argh wieder Mittwoch.
Wenn server wieder da sind mach ich noch n wenig 2on2 Geplaenkel, sobald ichs wieder drauf hab versuch ich mal wieder die Schurke/Diszi Kombo^^


----------



## Natsumee (29. Juli 2009)

mhm mhm

phu dachte schon die server gehen doch net down^^


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

Bist du des Wahnsinns?
Dann gaebe es hier ja keine Happy Hour


----------



## ersoichso (29. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Da dies heut echt extrem ist wird der Thread geschlossen.



und ich hatte mich schon gefreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auf Besserung in der nächsten Woche.



x(


----------



## Natsumee (29. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Bist du des Wahnsinns?
> Dann gaebe es hier ja keine Happy Hour




joa war halt so ruhig^^


----------



## Natsumee (29. Juli 2009)

ersoichso schrieb:


> und ich hatte mich schon gefreut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das geile an der frau ist ja ich habe dadrauf gleich (5 min max) ne nachricht geschrieben und warte bis heute auf ne erklärung/antwort e.t.c. -.-


ach ja wen du den Thread net magst ignoriere ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

du hast recht... muss geaendert werden.
Auf welchen servern spielt ihr bei S&F game welchen char?

s1: Chaostyp
http://shakesandfidget.rtl2.de/ : Knuffi


----------



## ersoichso (29. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> das geile an der frau ist ja ich habe dadrauf gleich (5 min max) ne nachricht geschrieben und warte bis heute auf ne erklärung/antwort e.t.c. -.-
> 
> 
> ach ja wen du den Thread net magst ignoriere ihn
> ...


bist nun halt unten durch bei ihr,wieso kA

Edit: alle auf Knuffi!!!!


----------



## metera (29. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja mein server ist auch nicht unter denen die off sind aber wollte trozdem mal reinschauen *g*


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

ersoichso schrieb:


> bist nun halt unten durch bei ihr,wieso kA
> 
> Edit: alle auf Knuffi!!!!


Wieso hab ich auf einmal 3 angriffe drinn Oo


----------



## Demitrius (29. Juli 2009)

waren letzte woche net ein paar dabei die dauerspamm gemacht haben? Hauptsache Postcounter und so ^^ das war echt extrem...


----------



## WeRkO (29. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen

*kaffeebereitstell*


----------



## Natsumee (29. Juli 2009)

Demitrius schrieb:


> waren letzte woche net ein paar dabei die dauerspamm gemacht haben? Hauptsache Postcounter und so ^^ das war echt extrem...




das ist egal.... es gab da 1 oder 2 user welche leute beleidigt haben... anstelle diese zu löschen bannen verwarnen was auch immer hat sie dann gleich den thread zu gemacht -.-"

Naja ich hoffe dieser komische typ kommt nicht hier her....


ach ja Dragon spiele auch auf buffed server...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2009)

Schönen Guten Morgen ^^

JUHU 900 POST 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grafvkrolock (29. Juli 2009)

Kann man eigentlich schon irgendwoe dafür wetten, dass die "Wartungsarbeiten" bist 13, 15, 17 Uhr andeuern werden....

Wir bitte um Euer Verständnis... Haben wir NICHT -.-


----------



## Natsumee (29. Juli 2009)

Grafvkrolock schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich schon irgendwoe dafür wetten, dass die "Wartungsarbeiten" bist 13, 15, 17 Uhr andeuern werden....
> 
> Wir bitte um Euer Verständnis... Haben wir NICHT -.-




die sollen bis 22 uhr down sein, habe heute eh keine Lust auf WoW.. und ein Tag gratis ist auch gut^^


----------



## Dabow (29. Juli 2009)

Einen wunderschönen Guten Morgen an die Community ... na ? Heute wieder Mittwoch und das buffed.de WoW forum läuft über ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ersoichso (29. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wieso hab ich auf einmal 3 angriffe drinn Oo


rofl und ich war nichtmal dabei x)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> die sollen bis 22 uhr down sein, habe heute eh keine Lust auf WoW.. und ein Tag gratis ist auch gut^^



Ey ja ich muss alle meine addons neu einstellen weil ich Heute nacht Bis um 3 Uhr alles wieder neu aufn Pc Installiern Durfte >_<


----------



## WeRkO (29. Juli 2009)

Grafvkrolock schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich schon irgendwoe dafür wetten, dass die "Wartungsarbeiten" bist 13, 15, 17 Uhr andeuern werden....
> 
> Wir bitte um Euer Verständnis... Haben wir NICHT -.-



Ich persöhnlich gehe stark davon aus, Verständnis hab ich mittlerweile keines mehr.


----------



## Elsterglanz (29. Juli 2009)

guten morgen zusammen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2009)

Elsterglanz schrieb:


> guten morgen zusammen



Guten Morgen

ich hoffe das sie um 11 Wieder on sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich will meine addons neu einstellen


----------



## Nicodemus84 (29. Juli 2009)

Weiß gar nicht was ihr habt ^^ meiner, Norgannon, ist wieder online und ich kann schön Erze farmen! ^^


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> die sollen bis 22 uhr down sein, habe heute eh keine Lust auf WoW.. und ein Tag gratis ist auch gut^^


Hab heut auch ned soviel lust, die da waere es mir gerade perfekt diesen tag nicht zu spielen und einen Freien bekommen ^^


----------



## WeRkO (29. Juli 2009)

Gratis Tag hat's schon bei den letzten 2 Mittwochen net gegeben, also wirds heut auch keinen geben! -.-"


----------



## roflmaniac (29. Juli 2009)

Kann mir wer sagen ,wann Alleria potenziell wieder online geht?
Hab bei mir diesen schönen kleinen Infokasten im Login-Screen nämlich nicht^^


----------



## Natsumee (29. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Gratis Tag hat's schon bei den letzten 2 Mittwochen net gegeben, also wirds heut auch keinen geben! -.-"



ja weil die nie "lange" down waren^^


----------



## TheEwanie (29. Juli 2009)

tach


----------



## Natsumee (29. Juli 2009)

roflmaniac schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sagen ,wann Alleria potenziell wieder online geht?
> Hab bei mir diesen schönen kleinen Infokasten im Login-Screen nämlich nicht^^



wenn er keine verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten hat, dürfte er schon on sein.


----------



## jay390 (29. Juli 2009)

Seit 7 nur 3 Seiten? Was los mit euch? Ihr lasst ja von Woche zu Woche mehr nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (29. Juli 2009)

Geh weg, geh Aion spieln! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne jk, aber fällt irgendwie auf das es nur sehr zäh voran geht =/


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

Welche Rota verwendet ihr?
Meine ist ;llllykdfser67yyhugrfdewehgybtijkuopl0/.;""hbb      e63`a2dnn hæ 

Spiele Retri auf 1900er Raiting.


----------



## Willer (29. Juli 2009)

Schönen guten morgen alle mit einander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also mir kann es heute egal sein wann oder ob die server heute on kommen
komm heute eh nicht zum zocken


----------



## WeRkO (29. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Welche Rota verwendet ihr?
> Meine ist ;llllykdfser67yyhugrfdewehgybtijkuopl0/.;""hbb      e63`a2dnn hæ
> 
> Spiele Retri auf 1900er Raiting.


 Und ich dachte du hättest auch nur etwas im Kopf...

Edit: Aber gut, dein DK wird ja auch wieder generft. Btw, wie viele Tasten brauch nen Rogue um im PvE vollen Dmg zu fahrn? Ich brauch als Retri 7 (teilweise auch 9, je nach mana).


----------



## Willer (29. Juli 2009)

> wie viele Tasten brauch nen Rogue um im PvE vollen Dmg zu fahrn?



genau 1 autohit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nee warn glaube so 5 oder 7 ( war zumindest so als ich den kleinen schurken gespielt hatte )

aber lange ist es her ... ^^


----------



## schmalhans (29. Juli 2009)

ein wundervoller tag heute!!
die sonne scheint hier in bayern runter und ich muss noch 2 tage arbeiten (mit heute) und dann hab ich 3 wochen frei!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so kanns weiter gehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: die online wette: ich steige mir 13 uhr ein. tippe da sind die wieder on!


----------



## Hasse (29. Juli 2009)

Schönen Gute morgen^^

Ja, da kommt der Neid bei mir durch, hätte jetzt auch so gerne 3 Wochen Urlaub  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Und ich dachte du hättest auch nur etwas im Kopf...
> 
> Edit: Aber gut, dein DK wird ja auch wieder generft. Btw, wie viele Tasten brauch nen Rogue um im PvE vollen Dmg zu fahrn? Ich brauch als Retri 7 (teilweise auch 9, je nach mana).


hey ned persoehnlich, ist ja besondes Ironisch wenn man selber dk spielt, mir ist halt einfach nur langweilig, und was dabei rauskommt merkt man ja )=
Der Dk hat ja sogar ein 1-tasten Arena-Makro

Schurke:7 ohne cooldowns, uebrigens.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2009)

LaLaLa Die zeit vertreiben Mit Scrubs Schauen Is doch Schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (29. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hey ned persoehnlich, ist ja besondes Ironisch wenn man selber dk spielt, mir ist halt einfach nur langweilig, und was dabei rauskommt merkt man ja )=
> Der Dk hat ja sogar ein 1-tasten Arena-Makro
> 
> Schurke:7 ohne cooldowns, uebrigens.



Doch 7 ohne Cd's? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja ok, opener hat ich jez nicht dazu gerechnet :X


----------



## Dabow (29. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> LaLaLa Die zeit vertreiben Mit Scrubs Schauen Is doch Schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich beneide dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab zu Hause alle Staffeln ... nur leider bin ich jetzt grad auf der Arbeit und kann keine DVD mal eben einlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (29. Juli 2009)

scrubs ftw =D

btw, Maladin der Feuerlöscher ist unterwegs! :X


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

ich red erstmal von Muti^^ Combat warens glaub ich 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw, Maladin der Feuerlöscher ist unterwegs! :X
*Grins*


----------



## Mies (29. Juli 2009)

Bin jetzt Arbeiten bis heute Abend...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2009)

so Weiter Schauen BRB ^^


----------



## Mozee (29. Juli 2009)

Ohman verpasse scrubs hab vergessend as jeden morgen um diese zeit kommt >.< xD welche folgen kommen den ?^^

 Edit: Ohman in Sa2b is mein chao grad neugeboren worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (29. Juli 2009)

Wasn los hier, seid ihr alle eingeschlafen oder was? :O


----------



## Natsumee (29. Juli 2009)

sind wohl zu viele server on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blauer katzenmob (29. Juli 2009)

Wunderschönen Morgen...

bei mir wirds wohl die ganzen restlichen Sommerferien nicht mit spielen, da ich zur Zeit auf den Sohnemann von Freunden aufpasse und der kommt immer pünktlich um 10 Uhr jier hin.. und dann abend um 18 Uhr ist der Compi eh besetzt von meinem Freund.. *grummel*


----------



## jay390 (29. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Wasn los hier, seid ihr alle eingeschlafen oder was? :O



15 Posts in ner Stunde ich glaub das ist neuer Rekord in diesem Thread. Entweder hier ist jeder auf Urlaub, oder alle schlafen noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

http://img200.imageshack.us/i/spathieluder.jpg/
meine ersten spielchen mit Blender/Gimp
wie findet ihrs?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> 15 Posts in ner Stunde ich glaub das ist neuer Rekord in diesem Thread. Entweder hier ist jeder auf Urlaub, oder alle schlafen noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ick glaube ick schlafe noch halb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (29. Juli 2009)

Für den Anfang gar nicht sooo schlecht, evtl schönere Texturen draufhaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterThardus (29. Juli 2009)

moin moin!

Glaub einige werden sich hier heute sehr lange aufhalten wegen der erweiterten Wartungsarbeiten auf einigen Realms :-)
Und hoffentlich bleibt dieser Thread heute mal offen ^^


----------



## Weisheit (29. Juli 2009)

Scrubs rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir bleibt nach dem Post aber nur herzhafte Literatur wie Shakespeare.
Klausurphase rockt nicht ganz so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanfgurke (29. Juli 2009)

Naja wenn's tatsächlich nur bis 11:00 geht, dann ist das ja in Ordnung. Ich glaube diesmal klappt das auch ^^


----------



## WeRkO (29. Juli 2009)

Hihi


----------



## Molthor (29. Juli 2009)

noch 1 stunde


----------



## Hanfgurke (29. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub heute Mittag mach ich mir Bouletten.


----------



## Kaltunk (29. Juli 2009)

10:08 Uhr.. Noch 52 MInuten, dann sind die Server wieder da..

Aber ich glaube, Blizz macht es wieder bis 17 Uhr -.-


----------



## blauer katzenmob (29. Juli 2009)

So.. ich wünsch euch dann viel Spaß beim warten und anschließendem spielen.. *Neid* :-D

ich geh Kinder hüten!
Bye bye


----------



## Devil4u (29. Juli 2009)

Ist irgendwie schon komisch, es sind immer die gleichen Realms die erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten abbekommen -.-


----------



## Hanfgurke (29. Juli 2009)

Nee bis 17 Uhr dauert das heute nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


13 Uhr is max. sag' ich. Wobei ... nee um 11 Uhr sind 'se fertig.


----------



## Kaltunk (29. Juli 2009)

Japp, sind echt immer die gleichen Realms.. wahrscheinlich weil IMMER auf den Realms am meisten Überlastung war oder so.


----------



## WeRkO (29. Juli 2009)

Ich WEISS ganz einfach das die Server bis 17 Uhr down sind.


----------



## Sethclaw (29. Juli 2009)

Um 11 Uhr wäre mal was neues langsam, aber man sollte sich doch ers auf 13 uhr odr später einstellen :b


----------



## Demitrius (29. Juli 2009)

wie es bei den Realm mit der population aussieht weiß ich ja auch net. aber sie haben ja gesagt das sie vorallem an den Login- und Instanz-Servern rumschrauben wegen Wartezeiten etc... 

Also seid doch froh das sie da endlich was machen ^^ Auch wenn man da länger warten muss, zahlt es sich doch ingame dann umsomehr aus wenn die warteschlange statt 500 nurnoch 100 user aufzeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irath (29. Juli 2009)

Hanfgurke schrieb:


> Nee bis 17 Uhr dauert das heute nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Komm... das ist ein Wunschtraum! Das wurde von letzten Mal auch behauptet, aber da ist es wieder daneben gegangen unnd es hat bis 17 Uhr gedauert. Aber ich hoffe es diesmal auch nicht so! Und die Sache mit "Ihr geht alle aber kommt auch alle wieder weil ihr schon nach kurzer Zeit wieder Verlangen nach WoW habt" stimmt nicht, schon 4 Leute in meinen Freundeskreis haben aufgehört, in den Bekanntenkreis noch mehr.

LG

P.S.: Scrubs ist gerade hammergeil! 99 Luftballons!!!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2009)

Ich muss meine verdammten Addons alle neu Einstellen weil Ich Bis heutemorgen Um 3 PC neu gemacht habe ARGGG


----------



## Sethclaw (29. Juli 2009)

mh..Madmortem läuft..das vor 11 Uhr & das richtig gut sogar , bin zocken leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## empIree (29. Juli 2009)

kann mich schon auf frostwolf einloggen -_-

was denn jetzt losen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irath (29. Juli 2009)

Mit Lags habe ich garkeine Probleme auf Zirkel des Cenarius, nur mit den Wartezeiten am Mittwoch!

LG


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (29. Juli 2009)

Onyxia natürlich noch nicht da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja... ma ne Rune Battleforge zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

Is Mugthol schon on, oder die Aldor? Hab jetzt keine Luust benutzer zu wechseln einzuloggen usw, waere also sehr dankbar


----------



## Kaltunk (29. Juli 2009)

Mhh komig, Server gehen wieder schon eine halbe Stunde früher :O Also Aegwynn mein Server geht wieder.. Ciao, bin spielen xP


----------



## Hanfgurke (29. Juli 2009)

Bah mein Server is' natürlich noch down xD


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (29. Juli 2009)

Juhu
Onyxia on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MØUJØU O.O (29. Juli 2009)

die Aldor ist on,der andere Server nicht.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Juli 2009)

Hm was mich Verwundert Destromath Is schon ON O_o


----------



## WeRkO (29. Juli 2009)

Nathrezim schon on, seit wann schafft Blizzard es denn so überpünktlich?!


----------



## Frostbeule16 (29. Juli 2009)

hä , es ist 10 vor 11 und die server sind on ?? Ham die mal gearbeitet heute? wahnsinn :O


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

MØUJØU schrieb:


> die Aldor ist on,der andere Server nicht.


Danke, bin mal herumbrainen....hehehe


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (5. August 2009)

Danke schön und guten Morgen.

Ging jetzt alles viel zu schnell, ich wollte noch die Patchnotes lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (5. August 2009)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen...ich mach mal Kaffee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (5. August 2009)

Morgääääään ;Kaffee schlürf


----------



## Cradle01 (5. August 2009)

Was haltet ihr denn so von dem Patch?


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (5. August 2009)

ich find den patch ganz gut soweit, nur mies das ich wieder neu skillen muss (hatte ich grad erst) :-(


----------



## crusader23 (5. August 2009)

guten morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



naja halten knn man ja noch net so viel von mal abwarten wann man über haupt online kommt  heut^^


----------



## Cradle01 (5. August 2009)

Meine Frau muß auch neu Skillen...


----------



## Anudeath (5. August 2009)

Ich muss auch wieder neu skillen...das ewige Zurücksetzen nerft langsam...


----------



## Karaki (5. August 2009)

Moin, *grad auf der Arbeit angekommen und erst mal wach werd*

hab grad meinen Defpala Critimun bekommen und freu mich nun auf die neuen Marken und so =)

mfg


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (5. August 2009)

mal hoffen das die server doch etwas früher on kommen, heute bekomm ich nach 5 tagen endlich ein neues mount


----------



## Cradle01 (5. August 2009)

Ich denke mal nicht das die Server so früh wieder on sind , man erinnere sich an den letzten Patch^^


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (5. August 2009)

daran möcht ich nicht denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber naja von mir aus können die die server auch den ganzen tag Off lassen, solange es dann alles 99% hin haut


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (5. August 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn so von dem Patch?



Hab noch nicht alles gelesen, aber ich fürchte mich schon wegen der ganzen Addon Aktualisierungen. Kommt der Allianz <-> Hordetransfer schon heute? Davor fürchte ich mich noch mehr.


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (5. August 2009)

nein der kommt nicht....zum glück


----------



## Cradle01 (5. August 2009)

Nicht das ich wüste ,ich habs noch net gelesen ,aber mit addons das stimmt immer wieder diese grausamen Fehlermeldungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlleriaCrador (5. August 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (5. August 2009)

So bin erstmal wieder weg ,Kind wegbringen und zum Arzt meine tägliche Dosis an Spritze abholen


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (5. August 2009)

Bin nun auch erstmal weg...ganze nacht wach nun muss ich mal ein wenig schlafen...

Bis dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esmela (5. August 2009)

bis 15:00 uhr? son kack.. und dann gibts gelagge


----------



## Cradle01 (5. August 2009)

ups na mal sehen ob´s net noch länger dauert


----------



## FieserFiesling (5. August 2009)

guten morgen die damen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


geht gleich richtung arbeit, kaffee steht literweise in der ecke..bedient euch!


----------



## Cradle01 (5. August 2009)

Weiß vllt einer ob die Ami - Server schon laufen?


----------



## Seawater (5. August 2009)

Jop, wurde schon auf 15Uhr hochgeschraubt. Ich denke es wird eher 17Uhr werden. Naja, den Tag schön draußen genießen bei dem schönen Wetter und heute Abend gemütlich zocken.


----------



## FieserFiesling (5. August 2009)

nix zocken..werd schoen grillen gehen heute abend =) kumpel haut morgen fuer ein jahr ab nach china...! =)


----------



## Seawater (5. August 2009)

Grillen ist auch nicht schlecht. Naja, dann wünsch ich dir viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## Seawater (5. August 2009)

Und vergiss nicht das Bier zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (5. August 2009)

Guten Morgääähhhnnn   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*kaffee in die mitte stell und brötchenteller daneben*

so na dann wollen wir mal schauen, wie lange die server heute down sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AliasSense (5. August 2009)

3:00 uhr: ich geh pennen
7:30 uhr: aufstehn, kaffee saufen, mich fertig machen und zum arbeitsamt gehn ....  da kommt mir jetzt schon wieder das kotzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irath (5. August 2009)

Guten Morgen allerseits,
dann bin ich mal auf den Patch gespannt. Nachdem ich gestern mein Mount gekauft habe (plus erfahrenes Reiten insgesamt 630G) bin ich sauer denn heute kostet es nur noch 60g. Wenigstens habe ich jetzt noch die Vorteile vom Flugmount-Kauf! Hätte jetzt lieber das die Arthas-Instanz mit dem Patch gekommen wär aber jetzt kommt eben das Kolosseum.

LG,
Irath


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

Irath schrieb:


> Guten Morgen allerseits,
> dann bin ich mal auf den Patch gespannt. Nachdem ich gestern mein Mount gekauft habe (plus erfahrenes Reiten insgesamt 630G) bin ich sauer denn heute kostet es nur noch 60g. Wenigstens habe ich jetzt noch die Vorteile vom Flugmount-Kauf! Hätte jetzt lieber das die Arthas-Instanz mit dem Patch gekommen wär aber jetzt kommt eben das Kolosseum.
> 
> LG,
> Irath



Tja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab mich zum glück schon 2 tage davor mit den gerüchten auseinander gesetz und alles so gedeutet das ich es vorhin schon fast wuste das er kommt und deswegen mir mein geld dafür aufgespart um es jetzt erst für meien twinks zu nutzen


----------



## Gryphos (5. August 2009)

Irath schrieb:


> Guten Morgen allerseits,
> dann bin ich mal auf den Patch gespannt. Nachdem ich gestern mein Mount gekauft habe (plus erfahrenes Reiten insgesamt 630G) bin ich sauer denn heute kostet es nur noch 60g. Wenigstens habe ich jetzt noch die Vorteile vom Flugmount-Kauf! Hätte jetzt lieber das die Arthas-Instanz mit dem Patch gekommen wär aber jetzt kommt eben das Kolosseum.
> 
> LG,
> Irath




Naja es is ja jetzt net so, als ob der Patch aus heiterem Himmel kam oO
informieren > denken > handeln ^^


----------



## Azrel (5. August 2009)

der urlaub is langweilig... ich brenn direkt auf den patch um mit meinem 80er rogue erstmal alle hero inis auf cd zu halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für t8,5 und so... 

und nu wirds erstmal dauern bis die realms wieder laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja, was habt ihr heut so vor ausser zocken?^^


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

lol jetz sind auch noch die fraktionsbeschränkungen auf den pvp servern aufgehoben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasska (5. August 2009)

*Moin Moin Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na seit ihr wach ^^*



*Mfg:Kâsska 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Dragonchen (5. August 2009)

warum kann blizz. die wartungsarbeiten eigentlich nicht nachts machen so von 1 - 5 uhr ????

da zocken doch eh wenige von daher......


----------



## Ellie (5. August 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Meine Frau muß auch neu Skillen...



Ach ich liebe Ironie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S. Ich hoffe für dich, sie skillt nicht auf prüde ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azrel (5. August 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> warum kann blizz. die wartungsarbeiten eigentlich nicht nachts machen so von 1 - 5 uhr ????
> 
> da zocken doch eh wenige von daher......



läuft ja von 3-11 uhr normal... aber wegen patch gibbet heut bis 15 uhr abstinenz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is ja bei jedem großen update so^^

(da zocken ja auch wenig leute...)


----------



## Marccram (5. August 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> warum kann blizz. die wartungsarbeiten eigentlich nicht nachts machen so von 1 - 5 uhr ????
> 
> da zocken doch eh wenige von daher......


Du würdest dich wundern wie viele das sind,die zu der Zeit zocken^^

Edit: Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (5. August 2009)

judden morgen!


----------



## Dragonchen (5. August 2009)

ok ok ich sag ja schon nix mehr

*in die ecke zurück zieh und kaffee weiter trink*


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

so wartungsarbeiten bis 15:00, was ich anderes mache außer zocken? ...
zocken?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seawater (5. August 2009)

Was ist mit den Fraktionsbeschränkungen wegen den PVP Servern genau gemeint?


----------



## Sator (5. August 2009)

Marccram schrieb:


> Du würdest dich wundern wie viele das sind,die zu der Zeit zocken^^
> Edit: Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Flickwerk alleine heilen inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei, eg könnte ich evtl. ganz Naxx jetzt alleine heilen, Kel könnte wegem Eisblock knackig werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

link
klick


----------



## razor528 (5. August 2009)

Mooin Leute,
ich finds schade musste erstma hier aufrümen bin um 6:30 aufgestanden und dies zu tun weil ich mich verabredet hatte um 11 uhr die hero inis abzufarmen...
Ich starte WoW gemüdlich sauge den patch und könnte umfallen........
Steht da doch tarzächlich server down von 3:00 Uhr bis 15:00 Uhr nun bin ich ganz umsonst so früh aufgestanden mimimim xD


----------



## Marccram (5. August 2009)

Azrel schrieb:


> naja, was habt ihr heut so vor ausser zocken?^^


Zählt es,wenn man was anderes ausser WoW zockt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn ja,Prototype zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gryphos (5. August 2009)

Seawater schrieb:


> Was ist mit den Fraktionsbeschränkungen wegen den PVP Servern genau gemeint?



man konnte bisher auf PvP Servern entweder Horde oder nur Ally zoggen aber ab dem Patch, kann man nu beide Seiten auf nem PvP Server haben


----------



## Azrel (5. August 2009)

mhhh, die idee is gut... aber was :-/ soviel zeugs aufn rechner... glaub ich hau paar SC oder WC3 Spiele raus^^


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> so wartungsarbeiten bis 15:00, was ich anderes mache außer zocken? ...
> zocken?
> 
> 
> ...



jojo so is das mit blizz


----------



## Seawater (5. August 2009)

Ach du kacke. Da sehe ich schon das geflame wegen ganken etc....OMG


----------



## Seawater (5. August 2009)

Also manche Änderungen sind echt für die Tonne!!!


----------



## Dragonchen (5. August 2009)

razor528 schrieb:


> Mooin Leute,
> ich finds schade musste erstma hier aufrümen bin um 6:30 aufgestanden und dies zu tun weil ich mich verabredet hatte um 11 uhr die hero inis abzufarmen...
> Ich starte WoW gemüdlich sauge den patch und könnte umfallen........
> Steht da doch tarzächlich server down von 3:00 Uhr bis 15:00 Uhr nun bin ich ganz umsonst so früh aufgestanden mimimim xD



sieh es positiv du hast aufgeräumt kannst jetzt raus und um 15 uhr die ini´s rocken


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

Seawater schrieb:


> Also manche Änderungen sind echt für die Tonne!!!



beispiele?
aber sonst stimme ich dir zu


----------



## Marccram (5. August 2009)

Seawater schrieb:


> Also manche Änderungen sind echt für die Tonne!!!


 /sign


----------



## Seawater (5. August 2009)

Naja, ich geh mal zur Arbeit. Euch nen schönen VorFreudeVormittag..


----------



## Caveman1979 (5. August 2009)

Guten Morgen ihr!

(gähn und eine Riesen Kanne Kaffee in die Mitte stell)

Was habt ihr sonst vor außer Zocken? Och ein wenig arbeiten,gibt doch mal pluspunkte beim Chef 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (5. August 2009)

Guten Morgen :>


----------



## Heydu (5. August 2009)

Guten morgen @all

seht es positiv

EROBERUNGSMARKEN IN HERO DUNGEONS, woohooooooooo

meine Güte, das ist fast wie Sex
nur ein bischen besser


----------



## Sator (5. August 2009)

Seawater schrieb:


> Also manche Änderungen sind echt für die Tonne!!!


Haha und meine Gildies wollten um 13.00 Kolo 10er machen xD Meine Worte: Never raid on a Patchday. Das ist und war auch schon immer so. 
Btw. ein Glück hab ich hier aufer Arbeit 6000er DSL und kann mir den Patch hier ziehen, bei mir zu Hause mitm 384er DSL könnte es lange dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

letzter ferientag, ich hätt lieber den ganzen tag mit zocken verbracht, naja is halt so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (5. August 2009)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ihr!
> 
> (gähn und eine Riesen Kanne Kaffee in die Mitte stell)
> 
> ...




moin ich geh gleich einkaufen und heute nachmittag um *15 uhr* sind wir bei meiner schwägerin eingeladen zum kaffee und ich wollt doch vorher noch was zocken na ja wird wohl nix draus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (5. August 2009)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> letzter ferientag, ich hätt lieber den ganzen tag mit zocken verbracht, naja is halt so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign!!


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

ich find das mit den marken zwar bescheuert, aber ich werds hinnehmen und meine vorteile daraus ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delaro 2 (5. August 2009)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> letzter ferientag, ich hätt lieber den ganzen tag mit zocken verbracht, naja is halt so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meine 1. Ferienwoche, hehe


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

Delaro schrieb:


> Meine 1. Ferienwoche, hehe


ich hasse dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (5. August 2009)

Delaro schrieb:


> Meine 1. Ferienwoche, hehe



meine fängt in 2 tagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geilo

und dauert 4 wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gryphos (5. August 2009)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> ich find das mit den marken zwar bescheuert, aber ich werds hinnehmen und meine vorteile daraus ziehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da muss ich leider zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (5. August 2009)

Oh Gott was mache ich jetzt nur mit den emblemen des heldentums habe 150 und die sind ja jetzt wohl so ziemlich unnötig!


----------



## Sator (5. August 2009)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Oh Gott was mache ich jetzt nur mit den emblemen des heldentums habe 150 und die sind ja jetzt wohl so ziemlich unnötig!


Biste Juwe? Ich meine, dass man mit denen jetzt die Rohlinge für die Epic-Gems kaufen kann.


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

wie schon in anderen threads besprochen, werden die embleme nicht entfernt, es gibt immer noch die alten und auch die vendoren, benutz die embleme halt um acc-gebundene items für eventuell geplante oder vorhandene twinks zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (5. August 2009)

Hab auch noch 200 Embleme des Heldentums... werden wohl für Twinks verwendet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (5. August 2009)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Oh Gott was mache ich jetzt nur mit den emblemen des heldentums habe 150 und die sind ja jetzt wohl so ziemlich unnötig!



Hmm zum Beispiel die neuen Epic Steine kaufen, soweit ich weis gibts die für 20 "Alte" Heroini Marken


----------



## Assari (5. August 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> meine fängt in 2 tagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



PWNT

Meine is schon seit 3 wochen und geht noch 3 wochen xD


----------



## Heydu (5. August 2009)

Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum schrieb:


> Hmm zum Beispiel die neuen Epic Steine kaufen, soweit ich weis gibts die für 20 "Alte" Heroini Marken



10
ich war aufm ptr und habs getestet



Assari schrieb:


> PWNT
> 
> Meine is schon seit 3 wochen und geht noch 3 wochen xD


du schwein xD!!!!!


----------



## Heydu (5. August 2009)

hups


----------



## Caveman1979 (5. August 2009)

Ähm für steine ausgeben ok könnte ich vorsorgen,Twinks sind schon ausgestattet nochmehr wäre langsam sinnlos soll ja noch etwas spaß machen das twinken.

Ein Umtausch wäre ne gute sache:so 5:1 gegen die nächst höheren


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

und wenn der patch aufgespielt is, dann werd ich mir das neue pet versuchen zu zähmen, wenn keiner schneller is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (5. August 2009)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> und wenn der patch aufgespielt is, dann werd ich mir das neue pet versuchen zu zähmen, wenn keiner schneller is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


welchen neuen pet? O.o


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

ein neues geisterpet, weiß jetz grad nich wo ichs gehört/gelesen hab ich glaub in der buffed show


----------



## razor528 (5. August 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> sieh es positiv du hast aufgeräumt kannst jetzt raus und um 15 uhr die ini´s rocken



naja und was will ich da machen mein Bein ist verletzt und meine linke hat ist gestaucht^^


----------



## Caveman1979 (5. August 2009)

razor528 schrieb:


> naja und was will ich da machen mein Bein ist verletzt und meine linke hat ist gestaucht^^




rofl alles kaputt aber das zocken geht immer!


----------



## Hotgoblin (5. August 2009)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> ein neues geisterpet, weiß jetz grad nich wo ichs gehört/gelesen hab ich glaub in der buffed show



Ja und ist ein Rarmob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (5. August 2009)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> rofl alles kaputt aber das zocken geht immer!



solange finger in Ordnung sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

wie gesagt, wenns nich jemand vor mir findet


----------



## jay390 (5. August 2009)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> ein neues geisterpet, weiß jetz grad nich wo ichs gehört/gelesen hab ich glaub in der buffed show



du meinst den geisterwolf? Oder neuerdings kann man ja auch diese körperlosen Würmer aus den Sturmgipfeln zähmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

die jormungar geister zähmen das is alt


----------



## Heydu (5. August 2009)

Aion ist gay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (5. August 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> 10
> ich war aufm ptr und habs getestet



Oh nur 10 sind es dann auch nur 10k Ehre?

Hab immer eben nur Gerüchte ^^ gehört das es doppelt soviel kosten soll wie die normalen Gems


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Aion ist gay
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da stimm ich dir mal zu ^^


----------



## Palypower (5. August 2009)

Hi leutz,
Bin grad auf arbeit und wollt euch fragen ob es schon den 3.Patch teil zum download gibt, weil die 800 mb werdens ja wohl net gewesen sein ^^.

lg


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

wenn du auf arbeit bist, solltest du auch arbeit machen, und nich im forum rumhängen, wir wolln doch nich, dass dich dein chef rausschmeißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es sei denn, du bist chef 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (5. August 2009)

Palypower schrieb:


> Hi leutz,
> Bin grad auf arbeit und wollt euch fragen ob es schon den 3.Patch teil zum download gibt, weil die 800 mb werdens ja wohl net gewesen sein ^^.
> 
> lg



Hmm bei mir waren es 460 und paar zerquetschte ^^ also das was heute noch geladen wurde waren so 20 MB

Is ja auch nciht so groß der Neue Raid und die neue Ini denn is ja alles nur 1 Raum


----------



## Mjuu (5. August 2009)

morgen an alle!

*kaffeeausschenk*


----------



## razor528 (5. August 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> solange finger in Ordnung sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ajo is ja nur die linke hand.....oder besser gesagt das handgelenk =)

und ich lass es mir nicht entgehen den schrott von blizz anzuschauen und ich hoffe nicht das es so kommt wie in grauer vorzeit als die server mal bis 18:00 Uhr offline waren =)


----------



## Seryma (5. August 2009)

Beide Fraktionen auf PvP-Servern! Ole Ole!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (5. August 2009)

so bin dann mal einkaufen wünsche euch noh viel spaß hier^^ 

bis nachher

gruß  Drago 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

bb

aber sehr wenig los hier heute


----------



## Heydu (5. August 2009)

Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum schrieb:


> Oh nur 10 sind es dann auch nur 10k Ehre?
> 
> Hab immer eben nur Gerüchte ^^ gehört das es doppelt soviel kosten soll wie die normalen Gems



ja, verdammt, wieso weisst du, dass es  10k ehre sind?
die hab ich mir auch geguckt O.o
wieso weisst du das? warst du auch aufm ptr?



Acid_1 schrieb:


> da stimm ich dir mal zu ^^



ghahahahahahaha



razor528 schrieb:


> Ajo is ja nur die linke hand.....oder besser gesagt das handgelenk =)
> 
> und ich lass es mir nicht entgehen den schrott von blizz anzuschauen und ich hoffe nicht das es so kommt wie in grauer vorzeit als die server mal bis 18:00 Uhr offline waren =)



ja, aber für 5vs1 sollte es doch auch reichen! oder?


----------



## sylrana (5. August 2009)

öhm wo wird man die neuen edelsteine für ehre kaufen können? bin extra mit allen cahrs am ehre cap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (5. August 2009)

sylrana schrieb:


> öhm wo wird man die neuen edelsteine für ehre kaufen können? bin extra mit allen cahrs am ehre cap
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



in sw
halle der champions

aber die kann ich dir auch transen


----------



## brainether (5. August 2009)

sylrana schrieb:


> öhm wo wird man die neuen edelsteine für ehre kaufen können? bin extra mit allen cahrs am ehre cap
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jep 10k Ehre ein Gem und für 20 Embleme des Heldentums bzw 10 gibts auch nochmal einen Gem


----------



## sylrana (5. August 2009)

nice sind dann 35 edelsteine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

so ich bin auch mal weg, erst frühstücken, dann bretter anstreichen (nein, nicht die vor meinem kopf, die sind schon reich verziert)

viel spaß noch beim im forum rumgammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Guten Morgen Gähn


----------



## Heydu (5. August 2009)

uff^^ 35 steine?

ich kann sie dir verarbeiten

hab ca 60 Münzen gesammelt, die 12 Rezepten entsprechen

das heisst ich kann mir 12 rezepte aussuchen und diese sofort erlernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muahahaha, ich hab alles perfekt geplant

insgesamt sinds 72 neue rezepte ca
12 hab
60 zu holen
60x5=300

davon sind 150 ca crap
bleiben 150
150 Tage dailys machen, dann bin ich happy xD


----------



## schlaazer (5. August 2009)

brainether schrieb:


> Jep 10k Ehre ein Gem und für 20 Embleme des Heldentums bzw 10 gibts auch nochmal einen Gem




10k Ehre ist lächerlich... die hat man in 5AV fertig... Find ich fast zu wenig... 
Der Alchi muss 20h warten bis er transen kann...


----------



## razor528 (5. August 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> ja, aber für 5vs1 sollte es doch auch reichen! oder?



*hust* ich sag nur wofür hat man 2 hände? xD


----------



## WeRkO (5. August 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> 150 Tage dailys machen, dann bin ich happy xD



Oder 1500 Titanstaub abgeben xD


----------



## Heydu (5. August 2009)

razor528 schrieb:


> *hust* ich sag nur wofür hat man 2 hände? xD



ach du meine güte
du machst 10vs1?
armer Willi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





WeRkO schrieb:


> Oder 1500 Titanstaub abgeben xD



diese möglichkeit hab ich mir ausm Kopf rausgeschmissen!! xD


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Oder 1500 Titanstaub abgeben xD



Welch melodramatische signatur-.-


----------



## razor528 (5. August 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> ach du meine güte
> du machst 10vs1?
> armer Willi
> 
> ...




ey ne ich mein dafür hab ich ja noch die rechte hand weil die linke ja kaputt ist^^


----------



## Heydu (5. August 2009)

razor528 schrieb:


> ey ne ich mein dafür hab ich ja noch die rechte hand weil die linke ja kaputt ist^^



loooooooooooooool


----------



## razor528 (5. August 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> loooooooooooooool



wasn daran soo lol^^


----------



## WeRkO (5. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Welch melodramatische signatur-.-



Geil wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

gnäh Um 5 uhr heute morgen stand noch bis 11 uhr wartungsarbeiten =( Jetzt sind die schon bis 15 uhr >_>


----------



## WeRkO (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> gnäh Um 5 uhr heute morgen stand noch bis 11 uhr wartungsarbeiten =( Jetzt sind die schon bis 15 uhr >_>


Komm ich endlich mal dazu den Haushalt zu erledigen (wollt ich aber eh heute machen, von daher :X )


----------



## razor528 (5. August 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Komm ich endlich mal dazu den Haushalt zu erledigen (wollt ich aber eh heute machen, von daher :X )




ajo kannste mal sehen blizz hilft dem rl auf die sprünge^^


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> gnäh Um 5 uhr heute morgen stand noch bis 11 uhr wartungsarbeiten =( Jetzt sind die schon bis 15 uhr >_>



Es stand schon um 2/3 uhr heute morgen das es bis 15 uhr dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Komm ich endlich mal dazu den Haushalt zu erledigen (wollt ich aber eh heute machen, von daher :X )



Kann ich ja wieder pennen gehn -.- Aber jetzt habe ich schon zuviel Cola Intus >_<


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (5. August 2009)

Hiho Buffedcommunity
Wollt man fragen was ihr macht nachdem die Server wieder online sind


----------



## WeRkO (5. August 2009)

razor528 schrieb:


> ajo kannste mal sehen blizz hilft dem rl auf die sprünge^^



Problem is das das aúch nit länger als so ~40 mins dauert =/


----------



## steelrat (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> gnäh Um 5 uhr heute morgen stand noch bis 11 uhr wartungsarbeiten =( Jetzt sind die schon bis 15 uhr >_>



Na wenn 15h mal hält...

Ich geh mal für Kaffee Nachschub sorgen ;-)

mfG

   Steelrat


----------



## WeRkO (5. August 2009)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Hiho Buffedcommunity
> Wollt man fragen was ihr macht nachdem die Server wieder online sind



Mim Juwe 4 neue Rezepte lernen, ca 400 Titanerz sondieren und danach jede Menge Gold machen, Heute abend evtl die neue Ini natesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razor528 (5. August 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Problem is das das aúch nit länger als so ~40 mins dauert =/




naja ich hab heute morgen auch aufgeräumt hat auch nur ca. 30 min gedauert aber was solls worzu gibts foren =)


----------



## schlaazer (5. August 2009)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Hiho Buffedcommunity
> Wollt man fragen was ihr macht nachdem die Server wieder online sind




Ich werd mit dem Alchi schauen dass ich die Quest mache um Epic Gems transen zu können und mit dem JuWe werd ich mal n 5er Stack Titan sondieren um zu sehen was rauskommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Kann ich ja wieder pennen gehn -.- Aber jetzt habe ich schon zuviel Cola Intus >_<



 Zu viel cola??? WEICHEI!!!! Cola hat Hauptgetränk zu sein!^^ (mein ich ernst xD) 

Sofort in den Lidl gehen und 2 6er pack Coce für den rest der woche besorgen ( flaschen am tag sollten es ungefähr sein) das härtet ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Zu viel cola??? WEICHEI!!!! Cola hat Hauptgetränk zu sein!^^ (mein ich ernst xD)
> 
> Sofort in den Lidl gehen und 2 6er pack Coce für den rest der woche besorgen ( flaschen am tag sollten es ungefähr sein) das härtet ab
> 
> ...



Naja Problem In der Cola (ist wirklich) Zu viel Koffein >_<


----------



## WeRkO (5. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> das härtet ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und macht dick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

Ist eigendlich nur meine katze so? Erst mal komm ich nach hause und darf mich mit meiner katze 5 minuten schlagen bis sie mir meinen COmputersessel wieder gibt...dann setz sie sich nicht ih ihren Katzenkorb sondern versteckt sich in ner dunklen ecke....jetzt kommt sie davor zieht nen papier von meinem regal und legt sich drauf und scheint jetzt der meinung zu sein das ist total gemüdlich ._.


----------



## Starfros (5. August 2009)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Hiho Buffedcommunity
> Wollt man fragen was ihr macht nachdem die Server wieder online sind



oO  ...............

Einloggen und dann ab zum Raid !!


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Naja Problem In der Cola (ist wirklich) Zu viel Koffein >_<



zu viel? =D wieso zu viel? Es gibt nicht zu viel Koffein^^



WeRkO schrieb:


> Und macht dick
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LÜGE! ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Ist eigendlich nur meine katze so? Erst mal komm ich nach hause und darf mich mit meiner katze 5 minuten schlagen bis sie mir meinen COmputersessel wieder gibt...dann setz sie sich nicht ih ihren Katzenkorb sondern versteckt sich in ner dunklen ecke....jetzt kommt sie davor zieht nen papier von meinem regal und legt sich drauf und scheint jetzt der meinung zu sein das ist total gemüdlich ._.



HarHar ^^


----------



## Toastbrod (5. August 2009)

AAHHH!
Im Loginbildschirm steht, Server sind von 3-15Uhr offline!!!! Neeeiiin!


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

Toastbrod schrieb:


> AAHHH!
> Im Loginbildschirm steht, Server sind von 3-15Uhr offline!!!! Neeeiiin!



WAS??? Das kommt so überraschend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sehs positiv du hast noch 6 stunden um in den Puff zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (5. August 2009)

man, ich will, dass es endlich 17 uhr wir!! (feierabend)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Toastbrod schrieb:


> AAHHH!
> Im Loginbildschirm steht, Server sind von 3-15Uhr offline!!!! Neeeiiin!



Willkommen in der Realität


----------



## schlaazer (5. August 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> man, ich will, dass es endlich 17 uhr wir!! (feierabend)




17Uhr ist zwar Feierabend, heisst aber noch lange nicht dass die Server laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (5. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> WAS??? Das kommt so überraschend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Um diese Uhrzeit?!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

schlaazer schrieb:


> 17Uhr ist zwar Feierabend, heisst aber noch lange nicht dass die Server laufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht Negativ Werden POSITIV Denken =3


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Um diese Uhrzeit?!



Klar, sachen wie Duschen, kochen, Putzen, Puffen usw kann man wunderbar auf solche tage legen^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. August 2009)

schönen guten morgen zusammen, 

ne Kanne Kaffee in die runde stell

und wer freut sich alles schon auf reiten ab 20? bzw billigeres Epic reiten

mfg


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Ist eigendlich nur meine katze so? Erst mal komm ich nach hause und darf mich mit meiner katze 5 minuten schlagen bis sie mir meinen COmputersessel wieder gibt...dann setz sie sich nicht ih ihren Katzenkorb sondern versteckt sich in ner dunklen ecke....jetzt kommt sie davor zieht nen papier von meinem regal und legt sich drauf und scheint jetzt der meinung zu sein das ist total gemüdlich ._.



Du schlägst dich mit deiner Katze? Oo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nein ich weiss was du meinst^^ *g*
Ja ich find das iwie komisch Katzen scheinen so einen DinA4 Fetisch zu haben xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Vor 2 Wochen hatte ich noch 4k Gold ._. Jetzt Habe ich Noch knapp 1000 Also Darf mein DK twink weiter warten 

Ach ja Und In der cola ist definitiv zu viel Koffein Drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Görd1 (5. August 2009)

Ick muss unbedingt mal mit meinem Chef sprechen, die freien Tage fallen iwie doof  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

leute was wollt ihr mit cola? mein hauptgetränk is GRÜNTEE PUR *böse lach* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schlaazer (5. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Klar, sachen wie Duschen, kochen, Putzen, Puffen usw kann man wunderbar auf solche tage legen^^




das Wort "Puffen" war mir bis dato nicht geläufig und hat mir ein fettes breites grinsen ins Gesicht gezaubert.... lol... ich kann nich mehr


----------



## Odur89 (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> HarHar ^^



Joa ich kenn das ganz gut meine Katze liegt auch liebendgerne auf meinem PCsessel,
aber wenn ich sie da runter werf ist die tastatur ein beliebter ort ^^

Edit: verdammt falsch zitiert... Mehr Kaffee


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Du schlägst dich mit deiner Katze? Oo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja =D bisle schlagen tu ich mich schon mit ihr, wir spielen halt immer etwas brutaler als andere, sie beist und kratz mich (früher als sie nen baby war bzw jung war das kein problem da hatte sie kaum krallen und beisen konnt sie überhaupt nicht jetzt hält sie sich zwar zurück aber sie ist halt ausgewachsen da tuts drotzdem ab und zu mal weh) und ich halt ihr halt mit der hand das gesicht zu und schutel ihren bauch das amg die gar net =D



Manitu2007 schrieb:


> schönen guten morgen zusammen,
> 
> ne Kanne Kaffee in die runde stell
> 
> ...



Ich ^^ nach ner wow pause erst mal auf dem PTR alle möglichen 80ger chars gemacht und jetzt nen Twink angefangen der ab jetzt mein main wird (ich hät nie gedacht das nen paladin, die klasse die ich mir gedacht hab die fang ich nie an, so viel spaß macht) und bin grad level 51 , kann also mit 60 sofort fliegen und weil ich soiweso mit 30 nen mount ohne reitskill gekriegt hab muss ich mir nicht mal in den po beisen zu viel gold fürn reitskill ausgegeben zu haben =D

Dazu noch der neue BG (der macht echt laune) =) also ich freu mich total drauf gibt absolut nichts was mich dran stört (auser es bleiben immer noch so viele Reroll palas aber nach dem ja alle rumweinen der Paladin ist wieder tot bleiben wohl nur die wo den pala aus überzeugung spielen^^ )


PS: C&C AUF DER KONSOLE ROCKT!^^


----------



## -Migu- (5. August 2009)

Ich freu mich auf Patch 3.2., da mein Zwerg grad frischer 40er ist (ja "nur"), kann ich ihm gleich Epic reiten verpassen *freu*.
Und, dass der Patch erst nach 15 Uhr kommt ist mir egal, ich hab heute eh was anderes zu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. August 2009)

Naja meine (siehe Avatar) hat so den Tick und macht es sich auf meiner CD Tasche Gemütlich, ka wieso aber is so.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Odur89 schrieb:


> Joa ich kenn das ganz gut meine Katze liegt auch liebendgerne auf meinem PCsessel,
> aber wenn ich sie da runter werf ist die tastatur ein beliebter ort ^^



Ick habe nur Hund Nen Jack Russel Und der kann nicht mehr so hoch springen Weiler hinten keine hüftköpfe mehr hat =(


----------



## WeRkO (5. August 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> leute was wollt ihr mit cola? mein hauptgetränk is GRÜNTEE PUR *böse lach*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erinnert mich an Athene XD


----------



## Panaku (5. August 2009)

Wer von euch glaubt das wir um 11Uhr zoggn können?


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

An Alle denen langweilig ist: 
Ich werf hier mal ein tolles Internet-Towerdefense-Spiel (Was für eine Grandiose beschreibung) ein
http://chaospisser.de/flash/tower-defense/gem-craft.php
Ja, der link ist sicher!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Panaku schrieb:


> Wer von euch glaubt das wir um 11Uhr zoggn können?



Keiner es steht schon längst Bis 15 uhr wartungsarbeiten da =(


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an Athene XD



Wer zur hölle ist Athene(ja die göttin kenn ich aber die is doch net gemeint oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Xaphanos (5. August 2009)

Das die Server nicht bis 11:00 downs sind, vermutete ich schon Gestern   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  . Beim Patchday ist ja immer Chaos angesagt^^.

Nur als ich schon anfangen wollte mein WoW zu patchen kommt bei 70% immer die Fehlermeldung:
"Dieser Patch erfordert die Version 3.1.3.9947 von "WoW.exe". Die momentan installierte Version 0.2.0.10147 ist veraltet."

Als ich meine WoW-Version dann manuell zur Version 3.1.3.9947 machen wollte, kam wieder eine Fehlermeldung, die besagte das mein WoW schon Patch 3.1.3.9947 hätte...
Hat einer von euch das selbe oder eine Idee das zu lösen?


Vielen dank im Vorraus
Xaphanos


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. August 2009)

ich wette 1 Gold das die server erst gegen 14 uhr on kommen, wer wettet dagegen`?


----------



## pixeljedi (5. August 2009)

guten morgen werte buffed-com.

*gähn* ich bin mal gespannt was das  heut wir ^^

ok,trinken wir heut halt "grünen Tee"...........

mfg klaina


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

Ich bin kurz afk mein "Gebratene nudeln, süß sauer" futtern =)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> ich wette 1 Gold das die server erst gegen 14 uhr on kommen, wer wettet dagegen`?



Ich wette 15 uhr oder später (ich habe jetzt shcon gewonnen da die wartungsarbeiten jetzt schon bis 15 uhr gehn)


----------



## Sator (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich wette 15 uhr oder später (ich habe jetzt shcon gewonnen da die wartungsarbeiten jetzt schon bis 15 uhr gehn)


Hrhr Juwe >>>> All! Später logge ich mich ein und verticke erstmal Epicgems für 300g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab fleißig Heromarken und Juwe-Abzeichen für die Rezepte gespart ^^


----------



## Edou (5. August 2009)

> Als ich meine WoW-Version dann manuell zur Version 3.1.3.9947 machen wollte, kam wieder eine Fehlermeldung, die besagte das mein WoW schon Patch 3.1.3.9947 hätte...
> Hat einer von euch das selbe oder eine Idee das zu lösen?



Ne bei mir gings eben reibungslos


Ach und Guten Morgen An die Buffies


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

also ich ess hier grad ganz gechillt meine bröthen mit käse und tabbasco xD


----------



## Mjuu (5. August 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> also ich ess hier grad ganz gechillt meine bröthen mit käse und tabbasco xD



was ne kombination..oO


----------



## Sinured93 (5. August 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> ich wette 1 Gold das die server erst gegen 14 uhr on kommen, wer wettet dagegen`?



Ich wette 5 Gold das es noch länger als 15 Uhr dauert^^
Bis 12 Uhr darf noch eingestiegen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 los Leute

Werd jetzt erstma gemütlich meinen Kaffee trinken und Zeitung lesen, bisschen in den Foren rumstöbern und mich weiter auf 3.2 freuen.
Die Mounts sind für die Twinks ein Segen, da ich mittlerweile meine kompletten Twinks 60+ habe (alle restlichen Klassen außer Pala/Drui Main)
Wird das extrem viel Einsparung darstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> was ne kombination..oO


hey probier mal das is sau lecker *g*


----------



## schlaazer (5. August 2009)

Xaphanos schrieb:


> Das die Server nicht bis 11:00 downs sind, vermutete ich schon Gestern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




0.2.0 klingt nach dem PTR... vllt mal runterhauen oder so


----------



## Heydu (5. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> PS: C&C AUF DER KONSOLE ROCKT!^^



gay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sator (5. August 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> hey probier mal das is sau lecker *g*


Vor allem am frühen Morgen... Da stimmt sich wohl einer auf ne dicke Chili-Party am Abend ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Apropo Chili, hat jemand gestern Simpsons geschaut? xD


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> gay
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



TZZ ^^ du hast doch keine ahnung


----------



## Panaku (5. August 2009)

also ganz ehrlich, ist doch lächerlich das sie jedesmal am dienstag bis 11uhr hinschreiben und es nie einhalten, sollen se halt von anfang an 18uhr hinschreiben, darauf wird es eh hinauslaufen


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

Sator schrieb:


> Vor allem am frühen Morgen... Da stimmt sich wohl einer auf ne dicke Chili-Party am Abend ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nö, was kam da? (ich kenn alle simpsons folgen)
ach, und falls wer serien sehen möchte: simpsons-online-sehen.de (ja ein sicherer link^^)


----------



## Heydu (5. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> TZZ ^^ du hast doch keine ahnung



ich bin ein riesen Fan(atiker) C&C
aber das spiel auf konsole, ne, vergiss es!! XD


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. August 2009)

nee kam gestern etwa die folge wo homer die CHilli schote gefuttert hat?

*noch ne kanne Kaffee in die runde stell, und nen Teller Belegter Brötchen*


----------



## Sator (5. August 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> nö, was kam da? (ich kenn alle simpsons folgen)
> ach, und falls wer serien sehen möchte: simpsons-online-sehen.de (ja ein sicherer link^^)


Homer auf dem großen Chili-Markt, als er total abgedreht ist, nachdem ers Chili vom Officer gefuttert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> ich bin ein riesen Fan(atiker) C&C
> aber das spiel auf konsole, ne, vergiss es!! XD


also ich find c&c auffer konsole jtz net so toll *noch ein brötchen hol*


----------



## Cheer (5. August 2009)

Wer von euch langweilt sich noch grade auf der Arbeit?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> ich bin ein riesen Fan(atiker) C&C
> aber das spiel auf konsole, ne, vergiss es!! XD



Oh doch! Nicht nur das es um einiges gechillter ist jetzt sich so vor den TV zu flacken und nur ein pad in der hand zu haben, die steuerung ist so gemacht das man drotzdem noch alles ohne probleme unter kontrolle hat^^


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

Sator schrieb:


> Homer auf dem großen Chili-Markt, als er total abgedreht ist, nachdem ers Chili vom Officer gefuttert hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


scheisse die kenn ich net xD


----------



## Bobby Ross (5. August 2009)

Sator schrieb:


> Homer auf dem großen Chili-Markt, als er total abgedreht ist, nachdem ers Chili vom Officer gefuttert hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




GUGUACHOUP - der alte Kautz als homer halluziniert - da muss ich mich jedes mal wegschreien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS für alle mit nem RS-Preiumaccount können sich den Patch hier ziehen : http://0daypatch.info/include.php?path=con...p;contentid=433


----------



## brainether (5. August 2009)

Leute ladet euch alle Battlefield Heroes runter www.battlefieldheroes.com
da habt ihr wenigstens was zutun und ich mehr gegner/ bzw verbündete
Denke server sind um 16 uhr wieder da...
MFG ether


----------



## Windelwilli (5. August 2009)

Cheer schrieb:


> Wer von euch langweilt sich noch grade auf der Arbeit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



meld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

brainether schrieb:


> Leute ladet euch alle Battlefield Heroes runter www.battlefieldheroes.com
> da habt ihr wenigstens was zutun und ich mehr gegner/ bzw verbündete
> Denke server sind um 16 uhr wieder da...
> MFG ether



Ich habs...aber motiviert nicht lange...und cheater gibts auch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nene dann doch lieber Cs


----------



## Panaku (5. August 2009)

brainether schrieb:


> Leute ladet euch alle Battlefield Heroes runter www.battlefieldheroes.com
> da habt ihr wenigstens was zutun und ich mehr gegner/ bzw verbündete
> Denke server sind um 16 uhr wieder da...
> MFG ether



 16uhr ? schön wärs ich glaub 16uhr kommen die server online, rat von dalaran natürlich erst um 17uhr weil er wieder der letzte is *GRML* danach 17:15 server stürzen ab und werden erst wieder um 20uhr hochgefahren


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (5. August 2009)

Kuckt grad jmd Scrubs die Anfänger ?^^


----------



## Akurias (5. August 2009)

Guten morgen buffi´s

Mal ne frage kann es sein das die battle.net seite für loggin´s auch down sind?


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

NOOOOOOOIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNN! *weltuntergang* TABASCO IS LEER *heul*


----------



## Gryphos (5. August 2009)

Sator schrieb:


> Homer auf dem großen Chili-Markt, als er total abgedreht ist, nachdem ers Chili vom Officer gefuttert hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wo er sich das Wachs in den Mund kippt?  XD


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Kuckt grad jmd Scrubs die Anfänger ?^^



Hmm läuft das schon wieder?^^ Naja, ich kenn ja schon alle folgen und habs auch erst vor ner weile angeguckt deswegen verzicht ich wohl xD


----------



## Xaphanos (5. August 2009)

Danke an Schlaazer jetzt kann ich patchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashura1987 (5. August 2009)

"lauf schnell vor ihm weg!" *knurr, bell, kreisch*

HERRLICH xD


----------



## Riverone (5. August 2009)

469 MB??

ist das alles??oder kommt da noch was...


----------



## brainether (5. August 2009)

gucke grad scrubs bzw jetzt deshalb nit mehr am pc bis nachher dann


----------



## Panaku (5. August 2009)

Simpsons


----------



## Taksoa (5. August 2009)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Kuckt grad jmd Scrubs die Anfänger ?^^




Japp schai ich grade, aber hab die Folge am Samstag schon gesehn^^


----------



## Aun (5. August 2009)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Kuckt grad jmd Scrubs die Anfänger ?^^



"oh hallo hitler , hallo mussolini. oooohhh kermit der frosch? jetzt bin ich überrascht!" ich musst so feiern


iwie hasse ich den br downloader..... mr fehlt iwie nur die finale install aber das teil keimt total ab...


----------



## Sator (5. August 2009)

Gryphos schrieb:


> wo er sich das Wachs in den Mund kippt?  XD


Genau die XD XD


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ich hab die Simpsons Chilifolge gefunden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ælenaya (5. August 2009)

mahlzeit)


sacht ma, kennt jemand von euch Trackmania Nations forever?

netter zeitvertreib)


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

Ælenaya schrieb:


> mahlzeit)
> 
> 
> sacht ma, kennt jemand von euch Trackmania Nations forever?
> ...



jop kenn ich^^ find das aber irgendwie langweilig


----------



## Gryphos (5. August 2009)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Kuckt grad jmd Scrubs die Anfänger ?^^



Scrubs > all XDDDD


----------



## Sator (5. August 2009)

Sator schrieb:


> Genau die XD XD


*Für alle, die den Background-Downloader so hassen, wie ich: Hier gibts den Patch zum direkten Download.*
Zieht gut mit 600 KB/s auf DSL 6000.


----------



## dersmu (5. August 2009)

Cheer schrieb:


> Wer von euch langweilt sich noch grade auf der Arbeit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hier!!!


----------



## Ælenaya (5. August 2009)

ich find des eigendlich recht krank)     also wenn man mal online die strecken fährt und sieht, wie kranke zeiten die anderen fahren) *g


----------



## Edou (5. August 2009)

> 16uhr ? schön wärs ich glaub 16uhr kommen die server online, rat von dalaran natürlich erst um 17uhr weil er wieder der letzte is *GRML* danach 17:15 server stürzen ab und werden erst wieder um 20uhr hochgefahren




/sign xD für mich riecht es wieder nach nem Freien Play Tag 


Und wenn das passiert dann buffed communiti wieder voll und schreien Mein server ist down^^ ja da könnt ich doch jedesmal wieder lachen wenn nen neuer thread entsteht und der TE meint Ach schei* Blizz ich will zocken immerhin bezahl ich dafür :-)



Mfg Edou 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (5. August 2009)

Sator schrieb:


> Homer auf dem großen Chili-Markt, als er total abgedreht ist, nachdem ers Chili vom Officer gefuttert hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aaahahaha, er hatte vorher angst gehabt
danach hat er sein mund mit Wachs bestrichen xD



seanbuddha schrieb:


> also ich find c&c auffer konsole jtz net so toll *noch ein brötchen hol*



*an brötchen knabbert*
meine rede, konsole sind doof



Seydo schrieb:


> Oh doch! Nicht nur das es um einiges gechillter ist jetzt sich so vor den TV zu flacken und nur ein pad in der hand zu haben, die steuerung ist so gemacht das man drotzdem noch alles ohne probleme unter kontrolle hat^^



nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 konsole ist doof



seanbuddha schrieb:


> scheisse die kenn ich net xD



hahaha xD 
habs bestimmt 7 mal gesehen


----------



## ChAzR (5. August 2009)

schlimm ist das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gestern auf nem bday gewesen und extra früh abgehauen damit ich heute mit meiner gruppe rechtzeitig anfangen kann. und jetzt seh ich dass verlängert wurde >.< naja passiert ^.^

derweil mal was anderes machen ^^


----------



## Neiranus (5. August 2009)

Das war ja wieder klar heute am letzten Ferientag von Niedrsachsen sind die Wartungsarbeiten bis 15.00! 

/Vote for Schweinegrippe-Extraferien^^


----------



## b00nsader (5. August 2009)

2 Tage frei gehabt - da kommst ja eh zu nix.

Und heute wieder arbeiten und da kann ich nichtmal meine dailys machen hier... so ein ärger... wo kommen wir denn da hin? Da muss ich doch tatsächlich was tun hier... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sator (5. August 2009)

Neiranus schrieb:


> Das war ja wieder klar heute am letzten Ferientag von Niedrsachsen sind die Wartungsarbeiten bis 15.00!
> 
> /Vote for Schweinegrippe-Extraferien^^


Jo habs heute inner Zeitung gelesen, dass sie den Schulstart verlegen wollen, die Neuigkeit ist sogar bis nach Südbaden vorgedrungen ^^ Ihr (wortwörtlich) Schweine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab grad gelesen, dass man jetzt Fraktionen switchen kann... Find ich zeimlich geil, wenn ich grad mal keine Raid-Gruppe finde, geh ich einfach zu den Allys rüber und frag da mal XD Auf meinem Server haben die Allys glaub ich eh mehr drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrAkE (5. August 2009)

Hat man heute nmal frei
und dan steht man auf geht zum sport denk "Hm ne runde wow"
totalvergessen das Mi. dann hm ok 11u hr kann ich warten dan BUMS 15 uhr na happy b´day ^^


----------



## Mjuu (5. August 2009)

Neiranus schrieb:


> Das war ja wieder klar heute am letzten Ferientag von Niedrsachsen sind die Wartungsarbeiten bis 15.00!
> 
> /Vote for Schweinegrippe-Extraferien^^




seh ich genauso >_<

morgen wieder das übliche 6h-aufstehen..


----------



## Neiranus (5. August 2009)

Ja aber nur diese scheiß Lucker in NRW bekommen vielleicht Extraferien! Und wir armen Landkinder sollen die wohl besser vertragen ^^ und deswegen hält die Regierung es in Niedersachsen für unnötig Extraferien auszurufen! Ich renne glaube ich zum nächsten Bauernhof und Übernachte im Schweinestall vielleicht hilft das ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

Sator schrieb:


> Jo habs heute inner Zeitung gelesen, dass sie den Schulstart verlegen wollen, die Neuigkeit ist sogar bis nach Südbaden vorgedrungen ^^ Ihr (wortwörtlich) Schweine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wo zum teufel lest ihr alle das der Fraktionswechsel schon drin ist? Oo


----------



## Heydu (5. August 2009)

Ohne Dings
----------------------Kein Bums





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sator (5. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Wo zum teufel lest ihr alle das der Fraktionswechsel schon drin ist? Oo


Im Buffed.de-Portal is ne News, dass es auf den Amy-Servern schon aktiv ist.


----------



## nussy15 (5. August 2009)

guten morgen *gähn* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neiranus (5. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 guten morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sator (5. August 2009)

Neiranus schrieb:


> guten morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die 2300 Seiten schaffen wa heute mindestens noch!


----------



## Austrian (5. August 2009)

aber sicher doch. die server kommen eh erst um 20:00 wieder spielbar on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neiranus (5. August 2009)

warum denn auch nicht bis 15.00 oder wie der liebe Edou vermutet bis 20.00 könn wir noch ordentlich schreiben!


----------



## Heydu (5. August 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Ohne Dings
> ----------------------Kein Bums
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha lol


----------



## nussy15 (5. August 2009)

Sator schrieb:


> Im Buffed.de-Portal is ne News, dass es auf den Amy-Servern schon aktiv ist.



das stimmt nicht so ganz .....es ist bisjetzt nur möglich auf pvp server horde und allis zu haben .
dies soll lediglich für diesen dienst vorbereitend sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sator (5. August 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> hahaha lol


Das Einzigste, was an dir lustig ist, ist deine Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab mich grad richtig weggeschmissen, als ich den Ony-Raid mitm Priester gelesen hab XD XD XD


----------



## Heydu (5. August 2009)

naikam ihr seid unfair ^^


----------



## brainether (5. August 2009)

langeweile..............
will flamechaos oder was witziges nichts los hier im Forum ;p


----------



## Neiranus (5. August 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> hahaha lol




ähm warum lachst du über dein eigens zitat bist du schon so verzweifelt! ^^


----------



## Yarandra (5. August 2009)

Austrian schrieb:


> aber sicher doch. die server kommen eh erst um 20:00 wieder spielbar on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



supi um 20 uhr komm ich von der arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (5. August 2009)

Sator schrieb:


> Das Einzigste, was an dir lustig ist, ist deine Signatur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



LoooooooL


----------



## Sator (5. August 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> das stimmt nicht so ganz .....es ist bisjetzt nur möglich auf pvp server horde und allis zu haben .
> dies soll lediglich für diesen dienst vorbereitend sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo stimmt, hab das Verallgemeinert, weil ich auf nem PvP-Server spiel, tut mir ja schon fett sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

Sator schrieb:


> Im Buffed.de-Portal is ne News, dass es auf den Amy-Servern schon aktiv ist.



Naja gut, dasi st aber kein Fraktionswechsel sondern nur die aufhebung der sperre das nur 1ne fraktion pro server gemacht werden kann^^


----------



## Heydu (5. August 2009)

Neiranus schrieb:


> ähm warum lachst du über dein eigens zitat bist du schon so verzweifelt! ^^



Verzweifelte Situationen benötigen verzweifelte Massnahmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobby Ross (5. August 2009)

So die patcharbeiten gehn schon bis 15.00 - 17.00 - 19.00 - ?


----------



## Marccram (5. August 2009)

Will noch wer wetten,dass Der Abyssische Rat zu den letzten gehört,die onkommen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haner (5. August 2009)

Sator schrieb:


> Im Buffed.de-Portal is ne News, dass es auf den Amy-Servern schon aktiv ist.


Damit ist nur gemeinst, dass man auf pvp servern jetzt allianz und horde chars erstellen kann.
Dies soll zur Vorbereitung auf den geplanten Fraktionswechsel dienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ademos14 (5. August 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> So die patcharbeiten gehn schon bis 15.00 - 17.00 - 19.00 - ?



man weiss es nicht...


----------



## Neiranus (5. August 2009)

Marccram schrieb:


> Will noch wer wetten,dass Der Abyssische Rat zu den letzten gehört,die onkommen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ne vote for meinen Server DAS SYNDIKAT immer auf die RP_PVP_SERVER ^^


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

BoBO: Was denn war kacken?
Caro: BoBO das sagt man doch nicht so, wie heißt das?
BoBO: nen negger abseile?
Caro: .....bobo was willst du den heute machen?
BoBO: Fertig kacken?


xD so geil

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LS4sV13rmTA


----------



## Lillyan (5. August 2009)

*räusper* Ihr dürft euch hier gern unterhalten, aber unterlasst bitte Posts wie "Spam" und "/push". Diese sind selbst hier mehr als unnötig.


----------



## nussy15 (5. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> BoBO: Was denn war kacken?
> Caro: BoBO das sagt man doch nicht so, wie heißt das?
> BoBO: nen negger abseile?
> Caro: .....bobo was willst du den heute machen?
> ...



broken comedy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (5. August 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *räusper* Ihr dürft euch hier gern unterhalten, aber unterlasst bitte Posts wie "Spam" und "/push". Diese sind selbst hier mehr als unnötig.



dkp minus!!


----------



## Neiranus (5. August 2009)

so ein bisschen musik zum durchhalten kann ja nicht schaden! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSgDq4P8zvA


----------



## Figetftw! (5. August 2009)

Neiranus schrieb:


> Ja aber nur diese scheiß Lucker in NRW bekommen vielleicht Extraferien! Und wir armen Landkinder sollen die wohl besser vertragen ^^ und deswegen hält die Regierung es in Niedersachsen für unnötig Extraferien auszurufen! Ich renne glaube ich zum nächsten Bauernhof und Übernachte im Schweinestall vielleicht hilft das ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ätsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 extraferien extraferien schalalalaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ne is aber auch bei uns noch nicht fest ob wir sie bekommen oder net. frau doktor sommer macht das schon ... zusammen mit dem gsundheitsamt.... wäre mal zeit nach der ganze kacke wie kopfnoten und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (5. August 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *räusper* Ihr dürft euch hier gern unterhalten, aber unterlasst bitte Posts wie "Spam" und "/push". Diese sind selbst hier mehr als unnötig.



darf man dich daten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moshuna (5. August 2009)

ich hoffe, dass das nur dazu dient, die leute die um 11 uhr schon whinen zu vorher auszusortieren.

diese leute haben ja immer gesagt "omg wtf 11.01 uhr und mein server is down!

ich hoffe mal das die server bissel früher kommen, hab heute meinen freien tag in der woche zufällig und würd schon gerne das eine oder andere teil zuerst sehen .. sowie die pets holen wo ich meine chars extra abgestellt habe etc.

ich probiere es jetz alle 20-30 min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. August 2009)

@Heydu das is wirklich karnk in deiner Signatur ^^

hat wer noch probleme mit der Patchinstallation? der sagt mir doch tatsächlich ich soll die repair.exe starten weil da irgenwas net stimmt.


----------



## Neiranus (5. August 2009)

Niedersaschen muss sowieso immer am meisten Leisten!!!! Und die im OSTEN und die Bayern haben immer am meisten frei!


----------



## schlaazer (5. August 2009)

Es soll ja Leute geben die auf PVP Servern zwei Acc`s haben um Sachen hin und her zu schicken um diese dann final im jeweils teureren AH zu verticken... 
Tjoaaa... das wars dann wohl mit der Goldverdienerei... Allerdings haben die Gold-Spamer nun nen Vorteil... die können mit einem Acc nun Horde und Allianz zuspamen *g*
Schöööööne neue Welt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (5. August 2009)

ich hab noch nen sturmtrupp nen devastor trup und nen predator zu bemalen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also ich hab dmait kein problem das die server so lange down sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (5. August 2009)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> ätsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Extraferien brauchen wir in Österreich nicht haben sowieso 9 Wochen Sommerferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schlaazer (5. August 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> @Heydu das is wirklich karnk in deiner Signatur ^^
> 
> hat wer noch probleme mit der Patchinstallation? der sagt mir doch tatsächlich ich soll die repair.exe starten weil da irgenwas net stimmt.




Hast Du nen PTR Client drauf ?


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> darf man dich daten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lass das lieber, sie hat durch die ganze arbeit im forum bestimmt nen kontrollwan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ademos14 (5. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> BoBO: Was denn war kacken?
> Caro: BoBO das sagt man doch nicht so, wie heißt das?
> BoBO: nen negger abseile?
> Caro: .....bobo was willst du den heute machen?
> ...



"Wasn war kackn" ist die geilste Stelle xD


----------



## Heydu (5. August 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> @Heydu das is wirklich karnk in deiner Signatur ^^



aahahahahaha LoL



Manitu2007 schrieb:


> hat wer noch probleme mit der Patchinstallation? der sagt mir doch tatsächlich ich soll die repair.exe starten weil da irgenwas net stimmt.



hmm, dann führe mal einen früheren Patch aus


----------



## Figetftw! (5. August 2009)

> Raidleiter: HEILUNG AUF DEN TANK! WAS IST MIT SIEG LOS? AUF HEILUNG. SIEG HEIL! SIEG HEIL!
> Gruppe: Wir habens immer gewusst du rassist!
> Raidleiter:....DKP MINUS!


lol
irgendwie krank
aber lustig

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLReOObc7Vo...feature=related


----------



## Neiranus (5. August 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> ich hab noch nen sturmtrupp nen devastor trup und nen predator zu bemalen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hat dir das oma zum B-day geschenkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (5. August 2009)

Was ich ja am Schlimmsten finde ist, dass es zu dem neuen Patch kein großartigen Storytrailer á la Ulduartrailer gibt. Sowas hätte ich mir auch für den neuesten Patch gewünscht, aber offenbar kosten die Sprecher viel zu viel als das sie das tun könnten für jeden Patch. Aber spätestens bei Arthas wünsche ich mir wieder einen guten Storytrailer. 

Apropo... ist euch aufgefallen... Patchday und Buffed hat noch nichts auf der Seite??? Finde ich ein wenig merkwürdig, normalerweise waren sie immer schneller

Zumindest was die Trailer angeht... den Englischen Trailer von Ulduar hat Buffed schon ein Tag vorher gepostet und nun?

Naja... bei Interesse 

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/info/underd...allofthecrusade

Kann man sich da den neuen Trailer schon ansehen, auf der amerikanischen WoW-Seite


----------



## Heydu (5. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Lass das lieber, sie hat durch die ganze arbeit im forum bestimmt nen kontrollwan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auch gut *g*
sie darf mich bis auf einem Punkt kontrollieren
dann übernehme ich den rest *gg*


----------



## Neiranus (5. August 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Extraferien brauchen wir in Österreich nicht haben sowieso 9 Wochen Sommerferien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ach jetzt lassen sogar die Ösis ihren Senf hier ab^^ diese DJ-Özi-kultur


----------



## schlaazer (5. August 2009)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLReOObc7Vo...feature=related




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAmp1IHM3Ds


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. August 2009)

komisch wenn ich den patch von wow source sauge und entpacke installiert er alles wunderbar ohne probleme.

Ach ja ab heute brauch man ja kein questhelper mehr

*Kaffee auffüll und Brötchen nachleg*


----------



## Korgor (5. August 2009)

Langweilig......

Aber komisch war, dass der Patch mit den 490Mb da nur 10min dauerte vom Blizz. Downloader


----------



## Neiranus (5. August 2009)

so mal 20 min afk


----------



## Lilicia (5. August 2009)

Tyraniden sind aber viel Cooler q.q

Hab damals eine große Brutmutter für meinen damaligen Freund bemalt. Nun hab ich sie *mag das*


----------



## Naho (5. August 2009)

Neiranus schrieb:


> Ach jetzt lassen sogar die Ösis ihren Senf hier ab^^ diese DJ-Özi-kultur


=(


----------



## Eraha (5. August 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Ach ja ab heute brauch man ja kein questhelper mehr



why?


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (5. August 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> komisch wenn ich den patch von wow source sauge und entpacke installiert er alles wunderbar ohne probleme.
> 
> Ach ja ab heute brauch man ja kein questhelper mehr
> 
> *Kaffee auffüll und Brötchen nachleg*



Kein Questhelper mehr? Dann geht ein Traum in Erfüllung... wieder ein Addon was ich ausschalten kann.


----------



## Heydu (5. August 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> komisch wenn ich den patch von wow source sauge und entpacke installiert er alles wunderbar ohne probleme.
> 
> Ach ja ab heute brauch man ja kein questhelper mehr
> 
> *Kaffee auffüll und Brötchen nachleg*



schon dafür sollte man Blizz lieben
und dafür, dass in hero inis Abzeichen der Eroberung droppt und daily hero Triumph
sollte man Blizz gleich heiraten!!!
ich meins ernst!!!

*an brötchen knabbert und kaffee dazu trink*


----------



## schmetti (5. August 2009)

Guten Morgen an alle WoW Süchtigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jaja  bin auch einer davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Figetftw! (5. August 2009)

Ademos14 schrieb:


> "Wasn war kackn" ist die geilste Stelle xD


nene ^^
"weißt du was heute für eine lustige lerngeschichte vorkommt?"

"was mit titten?"

"nein?!"

"kacke..."

[...]
"MAN BOBO LASS DAS DU VERDAMMT SAUBLÖDES ARSCHLOCH!!"

"Lesbe!"

ich hab mich so weggeschmissen


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. August 2009)

weil blizz mal sein hirn einschaltet und alle nützlichen addons die so im laufe der zeit geschrieben wurden nach und nach selber impementieren.

hat ja mit dem Pseudo Omen angefangen und den Instanzkarten


----------



## Lilicia (5. August 2009)

Wollte Blizz den Questhelper nicht rausnehmen?


----------



## nussy15 (5. August 2009)

Neiranus schrieb:


> hat dir das oma zum B-day geschenkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ne meine eltern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Austrian (5. August 2009)

WoW-Selbsthilfegruppe: Warum seid ihr hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nourius (5. August 2009)

wtf bis 15 uhr verlängert -.-


----------



## Humfred (5. August 2009)

Morgen!
Und alle schon gepatcht?


----------



## Heydu (5. August 2009)

Austrian schrieb:


> WoW-Selbsthilfegruppe: Warum seid ihr hier?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir sind die Anonymen WoWliker

Hi Austrian xD


----------



## Lilicia (5. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Toll hatte mich gefreut...Freund ausm Haus und langeweile und nu sowas...naja wir haben damit gerechnet ^^


----------



## Sator (5. August 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> weil blizz mal sein hirn einschaltet und alle nützlichen addons die so im laufe der zeit geschrieben wurden nach und nach selber impementieren.
> 
> hat ja mit dem Pseudo Omen angefangen und den Instanzkarten


Bin mal gespannt, wann AtlasLoot implementiert wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und der WoW-Ordner sprengt iwann doch die Festplatte...


----------



## Wrackaz (5. August 2009)

Lilicia schrieb:


> Tyraniden sind aber viel Cooler q.q
> 
> Hab damals eine große Brutmutter für meinen damaligen Freund bemalt. Nun hab ich sie *mag das*



Und dein Kumpel ein ring ums auge mehr? ^^

Mfg da Wrack


----------



## TvP1981 (5. August 2009)

Wurde der Blizzard-Questhelper nicht wieder abgeschaltet?
Zumindest war er auf dem PTR nicht mehr aktiv. 
Also lasst eure Version so lang noch auf dem Rechner, 
bis ihr das getestet habt^^


----------



## Lilicia (5. August 2009)

Das denke ich wird als nächstes kommen mit den Lootlisten Ingame^^


----------



## Heydu (5. August 2009)

Lilicia schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Toll hatte mich gefreut...Freund ausm Haus und langeweile und nu sowas...naja wir haben damit gerechnet ^^



verdammt noch mal, du hättest das vorraussehen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Ronack (5. August 2009)

Jop den questhelper gibt es in der art nicht mehr


----------



## jay390 (5. August 2009)

Neiranus schrieb:


> Ach jetzt lassen sogar die Ösis ihren Senf hier ab^^ diese DJ-Özi-kultur



lol. Und was ist dein Grund so "sauer" auf uns "Ösis" zu sein? Egal ihr deutschen kommt ja sowieso spätestens im Winter zu uns um euch wie am Ballermann vollzukübeln (Apres Ski).

Ka was in manchen leuten vorgeht.


----------



## Sator (5. August 2009)

Stichwort Versionen: Später erstmal Wowmatrix anschmeißen und neue Versionen ziehen.


----------



## lordtheseiko (5. August 2009)

hehe die 469mb gingen ratz fatz, lag wohl daran das ich testrealm intsalliert hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt sind es atm 70% beim "blizzard Updater" das klene kästlein mit dem weisen hintergrund und den Patchnotes^^


----------



## Humfred (5. August 2009)

Es gab bissher nur 1-2 Patches ohne erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten, hab schon mit gerechnet.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (5. August 2009)

ja doch die würde verschoben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

1:Ich will aber
2u darfst aber net1:Ich will aber
2u darfst aber net
1:Ich will aber
2u darfst aber net
1:Warum?
2:Weil ich des sag
1:Ich will bis 12
2:du kommst um 8
1:ich komm um 12
2:du kommst um 8
1:ich bleib bis 12
2:dann bleibst du da
1:warum?
2:Weil ich das sag
1:das ist kein grund
2:und mir egal
1:so geht das nicht
2:das glaub ich schon
1:ich bleib bis 12
2:das glaub ich nicht
1:warum?
2:weil ich das sag
Ich will aber
2u darfst aber net
1:Ich will aber
2u darfst aber net
1:Ich will aber
2u darfst aber net
1:Warum?
2:Weil ich des sag

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2BPdcAkcng


----------



## nussy15 (5. August 2009)

tyraniden ?
die werden abgeschlachtet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Nourius schrieb:


> wtf bis 15 uhr verlängert -.-



steht schon etwas länger da =/


----------



## Lilicia (5. August 2009)

Wrackaz schrieb:


> Und dein Kumpel ein ring ums auge mehr? ^^
> 
> Mfg da Wrack




Neeee...hab sie damals geschenkt bekommen :> Jetzt wo wir getrennt sind ärgert er sich natürlich...war ein sndhaft teueres ding. Hatte er selbst bearbeitet mit Flügeln und Skorpidschwanz der einen Menschen aufspießt^^


----------



## nussy15 (5. August 2009)

Lilicia schrieb:


> Neeee...hab sie damals geschenkt bekommen :> Jetzt wo wir getrennt sind ärgert er sich natürlich...war ein sndhaft teueres ding. Hatte er selbst bearbeitet mit Flügeln und Skorpidschwanz der einen Menschen aufspießt^^


  ts ts ts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sator (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> steht schon etwas länger da =/


Soll mir alles recht sein, nur um 16.45, wenn ich nach Hause komm, muss der Server einfach laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronack (5. August 2009)

Ich denke mal da steht 15 uhr aber wie man blizz kennt kann es sogar 17 bis 18 uhr werden oder wie da steht 15 uhr mit haufen bugs^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. August 2009)

repair wird gerade ausgeführt aber schon komisch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sagt mal habt ihr euch schon mal gefragt was der typ da so zu tun hat der windows Fehlermeldungen schreibt 
und/oder übersetzt? das muss doch total depressiv sein der Job^^


----------



## Sator (5. August 2009)

Ronack schrieb:


> Ich denke mal da steht 15 uhr aber wie man blizz kennt kann es sogar 17 bis 18 uhr werden oder wie da steht 15 uhr mit haufen bugs^^


Wahrscheinlich werden die Server um 15.00 online und dann all Hack neugestartet ...


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

Ronack schrieb:


> Ich denke mal da steht 15 uhr aber wie man blizz kennt kann es sogar 17 bis 18 uhr werden oder wie da steht 15 uhr mit haufen bugs^^



Naja, ich find an patchtagen gehts um einiges schenller als an wartungstagen


----------



## Austrian (5. August 2009)

Aber immerhin geht das mit dem patchen besser, als noch zu WoW-Classic. Da waren die Server mal ein paar Tage down...


----------



## Lilicia (5. August 2009)

Naja der Kerl der die schreibt wird niemals seinen Job los^^


----------



## bartman223 (5. August 2009)

wie sieht dann die blizzard questhilfe aus ?!
hmm , bis 15 uhr warten .. twinke graad 41er warri ;D
der mit 100%mount ;D geil geil ..


----------



## Wrackaz (5. August 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> tyraniden ?
> die werden abgeschlachtet
> 
> 
> ...



Gegen den einzig waren Glauben der Technik und des verständis aller Binärcodes der einzig waren rasse der Necrons kommt ihr eh net an

Warhammer 400k FTW


----------



## Lilicia (5. August 2009)

Wie siehts eigentlich aus? Man muss ja den Kreuzfahrertitel haben um die neuen Accountgebundenen Brustteile zu kaufen....doof...


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

was habt ihr eigentlich gestern so als patchvorbereitung gemacht? also ich hab mich im sumpfland postiert umd das rarpet zu bekommen^^


----------



## nussy15 (5. August 2009)

ich weiß das wurde irgendwo schon mal geasgt aber habs vergessen .^^
wurde das langsame fliegen billiger ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Figetftw! (5. August 2009)

Kaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKiBRWAiZn8&feature=fvw


----------



## Lilicia (5. August 2009)

Wrackaz schrieb:


> Gegen den einzig waren Glauben der Technik und des verständis aller Binärcodes der einzig waren rasse der Necrons kommt ihr eh net an
> 
> Warhammer 400k FTW




Tyraniiiiden *dada daa da da* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (5. August 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> repair wird gerade ausgeführt aber schon komisch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der will dich nur ärgern!
schmeiss ihn raus! xD


----------



## Lilicia (5. August 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> ich weiß das wurde irgendwo schon mal geasgt aber habs vergessen .^^
> wurde das langsame fliegen billiger ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nein nur schneller 150%


----------



## Ronack (5. August 2009)

ja ich bin auch im sumpfland in der höhle wo er ist dann^^


----------



## Naho (5. August 2009)

Ronack schrieb:


> Ich denke mal da steht 15 uhr aber wie man blizz kennt kann es sogar 17 bis 18 uhr werden oder wie da steht 15 uhr mit haufen bugs^^


Wenn sie vor 18:30 on passt das, haben da nämlich Raid^^


----------



## bartman223 (5. August 2009)

so blizzard updater 32 % ..
die 469mb gingen in 3min :O


----------



## Korgor (5. August 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> was habt ihr eigentlich gestern so als patchvorbereitung gemacht? also ich hab mich im sumpfland postiert umd das rarpet zu bekommen^^


Nix!

Ich werde erstmal die Talentbäume meiner 4 80er begutachten und falls nötig umverteilen...



bartman223 schrieb:


> so blizzard updater 32 % ..
> die 469mb gingen in 3min :O


Auch ne 20k Leitung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilicia (5. August 2009)

Der dino is total süß^^ habs aber gestern vergessen ;(


----------



## VintheC (5. August 2009)

NEVER PLAY ON PATCHDAY


----------



## nussy15 (5. August 2009)

Wrackaz schrieb:


> Gegen den einzig waren Glauben der Technik und des verständis aller Binärcodes der einzig waren rasse der Necrons kommt ihr eh net an
> 
> Warhammer 400k FTW


 ich hasse necrons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 #
in manchen zügen finde ich die einfach zu heftig ^^
besonders wenn sich ein necronlrd sich durch meine hinterenreihen durch schnetzelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sator (5. August 2009)

VintheC schrieb:


> NEVER PLAY ON PATCHDAY


Nein, never raid on a Patchday 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> was habt ihr eigentlich gestern so als patchvorbereitung gemacht? also ich hab mich im sumpfland postiert umd das rarpet zu bekommen^^



Same....^^

Edit: bitte sag mir du spielst nicht auf Frostmourn^^....und wenn dann wenigens ally damit ich dich gleich weghauen kann =P


----------



## schlaazer (5. August 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Wenn sie vor 18:30 on passt das, haben da nämlich Raid^^




Never Play on Patchday  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bartman223 (5. August 2009)

VintheC schrieb:


> NEVER PLAY ON PATCHDAY




des bisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fraudani (5. August 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Sagt mal habt ihr euch schon mal gefragt was der typ da so zu tun hat der windows Fehlermeldungen schreibt
> und/oder übersetzt? das muss doch total depressiv sein der Job^^



Ach was. Der Typ ist die reinste Frohnatur... sarkastisch, bösartig, schadenfroh. Dem macht das Spaß Leute mit seinen Fehlermeldungen in den Wahnsinn zu treiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich trau mich nicht, mich nachher in WoW einzuloggen, wenn mein Druide zu einem rosa Kätzchen mutiert ist *heul*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (5. August 2009)

es gibt ja die dinos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    voll verpent^^


----------



## Cyberratchet (5. August 2009)

Heute wollte ich mit meinem neuen Main, eimem Orc Schamanen, um 11 Uhr das erste mal mit dem Argentumdailys beginnen , aber jetzt dauert es bis 15 Uhr. Naja das ganze kennt man ja schon von Blizzard…
Aber wenigstens werde ich durch den Resto Buff für den Schamanen getröstet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt hab ich das wirklich richtig verstanden?
Im heroischen Instanzen dropen die Ulduar Marken, ist schon ziemlich heftig. Mein Schamane war noch nicht einmal raiden, und dann könnte er schon mit Ulduar EQ herumlaufen. Ganz ehrlich weiß ich nicht ob ich das befürworten soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber aufs neue BG freu ich mich schon ;D


----------



## Ronack (5. August 2009)

VintheC schrieb:


> NEVER PLAY ON PATCHDAY



Naja ich holle mir den dino auch wenn ich durch bugs spielen muss XD und wow scheiße laufen tut. der bringt bei uns locker seine 7 bis 9 k gold XD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

VintheC schrieb:


> EVER PLAY ON PATCHDAY



FIX`D


----------



## nussy15 (5. August 2009)

Ronack schrieb:


> Naja ich holle mir den dino auch wenn ich durch bugs spielen muss XD und wow scheiße laufen tut. der bringt bei uns locker seine 7 bis 9 k gold XD


 ich muss so schnell wie möglich ins sumpfland kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  der bewegt sich ja nicht ^^


----------



## Wrackaz (5. August 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> ich hasse necrons
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja hab nie Wircklich gespielt bin da eher der sammler.

Aber die sinnt halt derb cool besonders meine parier sind mir scheiße gut gelungen XD

KNIE NIEDER ORGA DER SCHNITTER KOMMT


----------



## The Hawk (5. August 2009)

Lilicia schrieb:


> Nein nur schneller 150%





			
				Patchnotes schrieb:
			
		

> Reittiere
> 
> * Die Wirkzeit für das Beschwören von Bodenreittieren beträgt nun 1,5 Sek. anstatt 3 Sek.
> * Unerfahrener Reiter (Fertigkeit 75): Kann nun ab Stufe 20 für 4 Gold erlernt werden. Spieler, die die Stufe 20 erreichen, erhalten eine Nachricht, die ihnen den Weg zum Reitlehrer weist.
> ...




Sie werden billiger, amn kann sie eher kaufen/benutzen und 225 Reiten von 60% auf 150% fluggeschwindigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBooster007 (5. August 2009)

na toll ... wieder mal bis um 3 die server down ... und wie ich blizz kenne kommen die nicht vor um 19 uhr on -.-


----------



## Lilicia (5. August 2009)

Ich würde den Dino behalten und mich den ganzen Tag vor die Dalaran bank stellen udn wenn jemand fragt: Musst du in Ungoro in die neue Instanz gehen sagen Dx


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. August 2009)

so mal was zu meiner Theorie,

http://images.google.de/images?hl=de&q...le&resnum=4

schon ne komische angelegenheit


----------



## nussy15 (5. August 2009)

Wrackaz schrieb:


> Naja hab nie Wircklich gespielt bin da eher der sammler.
> 
> Aber die sinnt halt derb cool besonders meine parier sind mir scheiße gut gelungen XD
> 
> KNIE NIEDER ORGA DER SCHNITTER KOMMT




*nach codex kram*


----------



## Lilicia (5. August 2009)

Naja die Nachlässe sind ja nun nicht soooo viel oder oó


----------



## Ronack (5. August 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> ich muss so schnell wie möglich ins sumpfland kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




XD es gibt ja auch mehr ecken wo es die gibt^^. in HDW dropen die usw


----------



## Lomiraan (5. August 2009)

Lilicia schrieb:


> Nein nur schneller 150%



Nicht richtig. Es wurde auch auf 600 Gold runtergeschgraubt und es gibt noch anzug durch Ruf bei Thrallmar und..das was die allys da halt haben xD


----------



## Allysekos (5. August 2009)

Tja,jetzt  kann man endlich 60ger raids mit 40 Leute machen,ohne Angst zu haben,dass man level up bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich packe schon meine Sachen und schalte den hardmodesten Hardmode kolo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sicher Firstkill?
FIRST!!!


----------



## Mjuu (5. August 2009)

Ronack schrieb:


> Naja ich holle mir den dino auch wenn ich durch bugs spielen muss XD und wow scheiße laufen tut. der bringt bei uns locker seine 7 bis 9 k gold XD



was für ein dino :X


----------



## Hellfire1337 (5. August 2009)

ihr postet ganz eindeutig viel zu schnell


----------



## nussy15 (5. August 2009)

Ronack schrieb:


> XD es gibt ja auch mehr ecken wo es die gibt^^. in HDW dropen die usw


 aber im sumpfland ist ja eine die sich nicht bewegt ^^


----------



## Lilicia (5. August 2009)

´Dachet die waren immer 600 Gold Oo naja ich kauf mir eh direkt immer Episches Fliegen mit jedem Char...da achte ich da nicht so drauf ^^

Wo gibts denn nun den Dino überall?
Bei allen Raren Dinos oder wie oo


----------



## Wrackaz (5. August 2009)

Ronack schrieb:


> XD es gibt ja auch mehr ecken wo es die gibt^^. in HDW dropen die usw


 
Seh schon hunderschafften immer und immer wieder gegen das hdw instanztor jumpen ^^


----------



## lordtheseiko (5. August 2009)

Ja ich freu mich auf meinen süßen greif mit 150% speed,
nur sind die server noch down ;(
*ungedult lässt grüßen*
ich bastel mir gleich mal nen raid auf den ungoro dino, der rare da^^

tante edith sagt: wtf 15 uhr? das halt ich nicht aus xD
ich schlaf noch ne runde.....
viel spaß euch noch^^


----------



## Ronack (5. August 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> was für ein dino :X



Mit den pathc kommen neue haus tiere Dinos mit rießen große augen^^ kugel augen^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. August 2009)

und hier die top 10

http://www.michaelmess.de/sonstiges/winerror/


----------



## nussy15 (5. August 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> was für ein dino :X




buffed-show oder wow-show weiß nciht genau


----------



## Korgor (5. August 2009)

Gief teh Kugelaugen !!!


----------



## Lilicia (5. August 2009)

Wo droppt der denn nu oo


----------



## Lomiraan (5. August 2009)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> ihr postet ganz eindeutig viel zu schnell



/sign xD


----------



## Ronack (5. August 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> aber im sumpfland ist ja eine die sich nicht bewegt ^^



Jo aber so heiß begehrt das ich glaube das wenn er respownt wieder tot ist XD


----------



## Neiranus (5. August 2009)

so re ^^


----------



## Korgor (5. August 2009)

wähbäh


----------



## Ademos14 (5. August 2009)

Neiranus schrieb:


> so re ^^



wb


----------



## Lilicia (5. August 2009)

In 14 Minuten hätten wir spielen können :_(


----------



## Humfred (5. August 2009)

buffed.de

guckstu


----------



## SchokoMac (5. August 2009)

hihi spam ^^


----------



## Yarandra (5. August 2009)

Neiranus schrieb:


> so re ^^


wb^^


----------



## Neiranus (5. August 2009)

die dinopets droppen bei allen eliteraptoren!


thx


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> und hier die top 10
> 
> http://www.michaelmess.de/sonstiges/winerror/



xD 
Mehr als 8 Terabyte auf eine CD? Das muß man patentieren lassen...
Aber warum reicht es nicht? <--- Beste


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

Naja ich bin genau am spawn punkt wo der dino ist , mit etwas glück krieg ich ihn also, wenn ja stell ich mich sofort in OG rein und verkauf das teil ^^ wie viel ist das denn ungegfähr wert?


----------



## Shivara (5. August 2009)

Hab mich in den Düstermarschen positioniert, und hoffe der rare Dino is da wenn ich einlogge, bin dem gestern extra noch 2 runden hinter her gerannt damit ich weiß die der läuft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilicia (5. August 2009)

Also auch in HDW und in Ungoro? Und warscheinlichbhaben alle Raren eine größere Chance?


----------



## Figetftw! (5. August 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> lol. Und was ist dein Grund so "sauer" auf uns "Ösis" zu sein?


ne DJ Ötzi lass ich ja noch durchgehen aber das hier

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfgInOQH9iI...l=http%3A%2F%2F
das is net mehr schön
ganz ehrlich


----------



## Ronack (5. August 2009)

http://videos.buffed.de/view/video/238

Hir die show ich weiß nur nicht mehr genau wer die haben wollte wo die dropen usw.


----------



## nussy15 (5. August 2009)

Ronack schrieb:


> Jo aber so heiß begehrt das ich glaube das wenn er respownt wieder tot ist XD


 der soll respwonen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da stehen 30ig leute rum und hämmern auf ihren makros rum ^^


----------



## Wrackaz (5. August 2009)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> ne DJ Ötzi lass ich ja noch durchgehen aber das hier
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfgInOQH ... p%3A%2F%2F
> das is net mehr schön
> ganz ehrlich



geht net


----------



## Neiranus (5. August 2009)

achso und alle die sich die nächsten 4-5 Stunden fit halten wollen bis die Server back sind empfehle ich : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQznczKe-xg...re=channel_page


----------



## Lilicia (5. August 2009)

Hey ich habe eine tolle beschäftigung gefunden....meine Katze jagt gerade den Curser auf den Desktop...hm mal sehen wielange das spaß macht Oo


----------



## Humfred (5. August 2009)

Schau doch auf buffed.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glaube da swar auch mal in ner Buffed Show


----------



## Neiranus (5. August 2009)

Lilicia schrieb:


> Hey ich habe eine tolle beschäftigung gefunden....meine Katze jagt gerade den Curser auf den Desktop...hm mal sehen wielange das spaß macht Oo



so lange bis dein montior zerkratzt ist ^^


----------



## Deis (5. August 2009)

K A G G  A L L I


----------



## Ademos14 (5. August 2009)

Lilicia schrieb:


> Hey ich habe eine tolle beschäftigung gefunden....meine Katze jagt gerade den Curser auf den Desktop...hm mal sehen wielange das spaß macht Oo



Die Katze kannst du damit Stunden beschäftigen^^


----------



## Sentro (5. August 2009)

Wen wunderts, dass die Wartungsarbeiten bis 15 Uhr verlängert wurden, überhaupt noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronack (5. August 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> der soll respwonen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




XD oder so^^ wie alle sogar jetzt noch im sturmgipfel den proto suchen XD
Gibt ja sogar schon addons für XD


----------



## Humfred (5. August 2009)

Mir ist lanweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSYEVEWWMok 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kL4fDcCZwLI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_g9LRF5A8bI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzrTCgwWeMQ

Geile Musik Zum Wach Werden ^^


----------



## Lilicia (5. August 2009)

Und wonach soll ich suchen auf buffed? wie heißtn das tierchen?


----------



## Neiranus (5. August 2009)

Ronack schrieb:


> XD oder so^^ wie alle sogar jetzt noch im sturmgipfel den proto suchen XD
> Gibt ja sogar schon addons für XD



droppt da echt ein fm?


----------



## nussy15 (5. August 2009)

ich glaub der babier wird heute von dudus überrannt^^


----------



## amse (5. August 2009)

aber mal ehrlich der patch ist doch viel zu früh oder etwa ned glaube das keine 5% den jetigen contest wirklich voll ausgeschöpft haben.

wer hat ulduar zb wirklich ganz clear mit alagon und hardmode q reihe.

und jetzt werden die marken in heros verschenkt und in ak troppt nun auch noch t9 warum schenkt blizz ned einfach jedem der in der woche 20 std on ist jede woche ein t teil und gut ists :-((


----------



## brainether (5. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lI7SLSIWHNE

XD 
Ich glaub da finden sich viele angesprochen^^


----------



## Lilicia (5. August 2009)

Ademos14 schrieb:


> Die Katze kannst du damit Stunden beschäftigen^^




Naja sie hat jetzt erschwerte bedingungen die andere katze sitzt hinter ihr und jagt ihren schwanz Dx


----------



## Eraha (5. August 2009)

Lilicia schrieb:


> Und wonach soll ich suchen auf buffed? wie heißtn das tierchen?



http://videos.buffed.de/view/video/238

gleich am anfang circa minute 01:40 oda so


----------



## Figetftw! (5. August 2009)

Wrackaz schrieb:


> geht net


jetzt schon habs geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronack (5. August 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> ich glaub der babier wird heute von dudus überrannt^^




Jo auf jedenfall mein main char druide wird schwarz sieht am besten aus


----------



## Naliah (5. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niesehiese (5. August 2009)

Jau ich steig an diesem Punkt auch mak hier rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Guten Morgen zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
--> Brötchen kaufen gehn und alle was mitbringen<--


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Naliah schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronack (5. August 2009)

Neiranus schrieb:


> droppt da echt ein fm?




Jo da dropt ein f mount. Proto drache


----------



## Neiranus (5. August 2009)

brainether schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lI7SLSIWHNE
> 
> XD
> Ich glaub da finden sich viele angesprochen^^




is ja geil ^^




morgen BladeDragonGX


----------



## blumenwiese (5. August 2009)

Gibts eigentlich irgendwo schon nen Talentrechner mit den neuen Todesritter-Talenten?


----------



## Wrackaz (5. August 2009)

blumenwiese schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich irgendwo schon nen Talentrechner mit den neuen Todesritter-Talenten?



Leute die zu faul zum lesen im eigen Klassenforum sind dürfen so blöde fragen net stellen!!!!


----------



## nussy15 (5. August 2009)

mein großer rollmops will gestreichelt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich meinte hund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann man aber leicht verwesheln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Ronack schrieb:


> Jo da dropt ein f mount. Proto drache



Du meinst Sicher den Time Lost Protodrake oder?^^


----------



## Ronack (5. August 2009)

Mhmm glaube noch nicht, bzw nicht das ich es wüsste^^


----------



## Naliah (5. August 2009)

blumenwiese schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich irgendwo schon nen Talentrechner mit den neuen Todesritter-Talenten?



ja auf mmo champion gibts nen aber auf englisch =)


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Morgen!
Wieso muss mein Account grade gesperrt sein,wenn der Patch kommt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. August 2009)

es geht noch 1 lvl schwerer für die katze ärgere deine Katze mit nem Laserpointer
meine fährt total drauf ab, und da sieht man mal wie schnell ne katze gegen die Wohnungstür rasen kann, lustig ist das ganze wenn man Laminat Boden hat und die Katze ausrutscht ^^


----------



## Ronack (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Du meinst Sicher den Time Lost Protodrake oder?^^




Jop genau den meine ich. den hat eh schon fast jeder^^


----------



## GodofWarr (5. August 2009)

Huhu guten morgen! Vllt bringt das ja hier mal ein wenig Stimmung rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJv8uL4J4xs


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Morgen!
> Wieso muss mein Account grade gesperrt sein,wenn der Patch kommt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil a Scheisse Du gemacht haben 
Weil b Er Untersucht wird  Oder
Weil c Baum


----------



## Neiranus (5. August 2009)

achso und noch ein evergreen  der wowvideos : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MbHIamx150


----------



## Gizmogremlin (5. August 2009)

Teamspeak Mitschnitt

Teamspeak ausschslten nicht vergessen sonst gehts euch wie dem hier LOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSYEVEWWMok
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kL4fDcCZwLI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_g9LRF5A8bI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzrTCgwWeMQ
> ...



*hust* ^^


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Weil a Scheisse Du gemacht haben
> Weil b Er Untersucht wird  Oder
> Weil c Baum


Ich tippe mal auf c Baum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. August 2009)

klassiker http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEv1ikuWoeM

oder http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpHleUIMXh0


sooo genial


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf c Baum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aha Weil du Bäume Tötest soso^^


----------



## Ronack (5. August 2009)

XD ich auf d^^ nichts von allen^^


----------



## Neiranus (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *hust* ^^



habe ich auch gedacht ^^


----------



## Wrackaz (5. August 2009)

Gizmogremlin schrieb:


> Teamspeak Mitschnitt
> 
> Teamspeak ausschslten nicht vergessen sonst gehts euch wie dem hier LOOOOOOOOOOOOL



Is ner Arbeitskollegin von mir passiert XD immer wieder gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brainether (5. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6BOFbAdGVM
LOL made my day
wie geil der Opa ich hab nen Käfer ^^
und das beste ist aber noch der hat dem Jungen die pillen gegebn wie geil alter der Opa


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Aha Weil du Bäume Tötest soso^^


Dailys *hust*


----------



## enci91 (5. August 2009)

morgääään 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich mach mir erstmal nen kaffee...währenddessen könnt ihr euch mal DAS hier ansehen..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Neiranus schrieb:


> habe ich auch gedacht ^^



O_o Lass ma meine Musik Videos in Ruhe und Höhr die lieber den Schönen hardstyle an Bzw das eine lied Scotty The Black Pearl (sun Kidz rmx) Is Hands Up


----------



## GodofWarr (5. August 2009)

Schaut mal so ist der Mealstrom entstanden http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smaXHu_V3y4&feature=related


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

also ich würd mal sagen an alle fans vernünftiger musik:
Hier is ne playlist
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPzTsbPeuUs...laynext_from=PL


----------



## Meshe (5. August 2009)

Morgen zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marccram (5. August 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> es geht noch 1 lvl schwerer für die katze ärgere deine Katze mit nem Laserpointer
> meine fährt total drauf ab, und da sieht man mal wie schnell ne katze gegen die Wohnungstür rasen kann, lustig ist das ganze wenn man Laminat Boden hat und die Katze ausrutscht ^^


Des mach ich immer mitm Hund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht schon geil aus wie son kleiner Jack Russel aufm Laminat rumrutscht xD


----------



## schlaazer (5. August 2009)

Mal ne Sache was die Charerstellung auf PVP-Servern angeht... ich denke dass es zu sehr viel Geflame kommen wird... 
Kleines Fallbeispiel. 

Jemand spielt Twink hoch und wird 1-2mal von nem höherleveligen Spieler der Gegen-fraktion gekillt. Der Twink logt aus, auf dem Main ein und gankt den anderen über mehrere Minuten/Stunden... ich will nicht wissen wieviel Geflame es dann gibt weil der vermeintlich höherlevelige einen Char der anderen Fraktion erstellt und den Main dann flamet... 

Was meint Ihr ?!


----------



## Neiranus (5. August 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> also ich würd mal sagen an alle fans vernünftiger musik:
> Hier is ne playlist
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPzTsbPeuUs...laynext_from=PL



ähm das ist auch net besser


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

was habt ihr gegen metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neiranus (5. August 2009)

was ich ja auch zu geil finde sind diese babys http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PHnRIn74Ag


----------



## Mjuu (5. August 2009)

Meshe schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


morgeeeen


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (5. August 2009)

Moin ihr Säcke,

Also.........
erst...
mal...

haltet alle die schnauze.

Ich bin gerade erst aufgestanden und brauche meine Ruhe beim genüsslichen ziehen an der guten Morgen Zigarette.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wo wir schon bei Ruhe sind.......kann mal jemand die Klappspaten ins Nirvana schicken die im Forum neue Themen erstellen die absolut sinnfrei sind.


Es dankt euch eure Schnepfe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akurias (5. August 2009)

so nochmal meine frage, kann es sein das die seite battle.net auch down ist? Kann mich da nicht einloggen....


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> was habt ihr gegen metal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Rumgebrülle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja,vielleicht hab ich da auch nur 'ne abneigung gegen,weil mein Bruder das den ganzen Tag hört. ;D


----------



## GodofWarr (5. August 2009)

Das ist Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQaznAe9aL4...PL&index=20


----------



## Meshe (5. August 2009)

Jo denke auch @Schlaazar


vorallem das fixe umloggen auf den lvl 1 er der anderenRasse und ja


^^


Verwarnungen inc


----------



## Ronack (5. August 2009)

schlaazer schrieb:


> Mal ne Sache was die Charerstellung auf PVP-Servern angeht... ich denke dass es zu sehr viel Geflame kommen wird...
> Kleines Fallbeispiel.
> 
> Jemand spielt Twink hoch und wird 1-2mal von nem höherleveligen Spieler der Gegen-fraktion gekillt. Der Twink logt aus, auf dem Main ein und gankt den anderen über mehrere Minuten/Stunden... ich will nicht wissen wieviel Geflame es dann gibt weil der vermeintlich höherlevelige einen Char der anderen Fraktion erstellt und den Main dann flamet...
> ...




Mhmm ich weiß nicht was ich genau davon halten soll was blizz damit vor hat,Man soll ja auch dann von horde zu ally und auch ally zu horde gehen können, Ich halte davon nichts ehrlich gesagt


----------



## PeriBelgium (5. August 2009)

Jemand ne Idee, was ich auf ner Zugfahrt (6 Stunden) machen kann, damit ich meine Herzallerliebste nicht zu sehr volllabbere, hätte ich ein Laptop würd ich ja WoW zocken, falls das geht...klar wird man auch reden und so...aber naja was würdet ihr 6 Stunden lang machen?


----------



## Neiranus (5. August 2009)

die michael jackson remixes von den baybs hayben auch was http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOu2MYXjU74


----------



## Hellfire1337 (5. August 2009)

schlaazer schrieb:


> Mal ne Sache was die Charerstellung auf PVP-Servern angeht... ich denke dass es zu sehr viel Geflame kommen wird...
> Kleines Fallbeispiel.
> 
> Jemand spielt Twink hoch und wird 1-2mal von nem höherleveligen Spieler der Gegen-fraktion gekillt. Der Twink logt aus, auf dem Main ein und gankt den anderen über mehrere Minuten/Stunden... ich will nicht wissen wieviel Geflame es dann gibt weil der vermeintlich höherlevelige einen Char der anderen Fraktion erstellt und den Main dann flamet...
> ...


also ich finds voll goil


----------



## immortal15 (5. August 2009)

metal ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WACKEN!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. August 2009)

und hier sind wir wieder bei der sat 1 quiznight

wir suchen 5 Buchstaben mit B

5 Buchstaben mit b, kommt schon das kann doch nicht so schwer sein


----------



## Mjuu (5. August 2009)

Doomsday für euch Doomlords... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mup4JDs2BaM...re=channel_page


----------



## Neiranus (5. August 2009)

PeriBelgium schrieb:


> Jemand ne Idee, was ich auf ner Zugfahrt (6 Stunden) machen kann, damit ich meine Herzallerliebste nicht zu sehr volllabbere, hätte ich ein Laptop würd ich ja WoW zocken, falls das geht...klar wird man auch reden und so...aber naja was würdet ihr 6 Stunden lang machen?




also ich gucke immer filme °°°°°


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> also ich würd mal sagen an alle fans vernünftiger musik:
> Hier is ne playlist
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPzTsbPeuUs...laynext_from=PL



das is mal ne richtige musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GodofWarr (5. August 2009)

Die Antwort ist A!!!


----------



## Marccram (5. August 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> und hier sind wir wieder bei der sat 1 quiznight
> 
> wir suchen 5 Buchstaben mit B
> 
> 5 Buchstaben mit b, kommt schon das kann doch nicht so schwer sein


Ich will lösen !
B,B,B,B,B  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobby Ross (5. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KrdpAWjA5c...feature=related

Facerolladin inc !


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

immortal15 schrieb:


> metal ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



DEFQON ONE 
QLIMAX

Hardstyle is my Style


----------



## Neiranus (5. August 2009)

sorry ich kann es nicht lassen guck euch das an zu geil http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Op91CNTfW64...feature=channel


----------



## schlaazer (5. August 2009)

immortal15 schrieb:


> metal ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Knorkator auf Wacken !!!!!!

DAS iss mal geil !!!!!!!!


----------



## Ronack (5. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTBo52IFHbE

Ich finde das ist eins der besten^^ in wow mache


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

immortal15 schrieb:


> metal ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



auf jeden fall mitsympathisant yöööööööööööhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marccram (5. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoBGe-KWF1I...re=channel_page

is auch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (5. August 2009)

schlaazer schrieb:


> Knorkator auf Wacken !!!!!!
> 
> DAS iss mal geil !!!!!!!!




und In Extremo ,mega 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dashy (5. August 2009)

Der neue Bnet Patch hatt Dota lahm gelegt :/ nur noch 6.59d geht


----------



## domme1994 (5. August 2009)

was macht blizzard denn wieder das die wartungsarbeiten aufeinmal bis 15 Uhr dauern?


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (5. August 2009)

Bis 15 Uhr offline ? Oo


----------



## Figetftw! (5. August 2009)

Gizmogremlin schrieb:


> Teamspeak Mitschnitt
> 
> Teamspeak ausschslten nicht vergessen sonst gehts euch wie dem hier LOOOOOOOOOOOOL


"neee ich glaub net das das gespielt is...."
"aber glaubste glen aknn das so?"
"Ahhh Ahhh Ahh"
"ok das stimmt natürlich auch"



"du gehst vom pc weg und fickst einfach rum..." LOL


aber nichts schlägt das hier

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_ex1a1ilpk

PS: Bitte keine Frauen anhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GodofWarr (5. August 2009)

domme1994 schrieb:


> was macht blizzard denn wieder das die wartungsarbeiten aufeinmal bis 15 Uhr dauern?



Naja am Patch Tag verständlich ... auch nach 15 Uhr wird man nicht normal spielen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

jop in extremo is auch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronack (5. August 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Bis 15 Uhr offline ? Oo



Ja bis 15 uhr off^^. aber gefühlte 17 uhr XD


----------



## Nyan (5. August 2009)

Musik : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyWpnF2j7LE
( WoW- Song : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4TyqYsC26g) 

... auch nur meine meinung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## domme1994 (5. August 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Bis 15 Uhr offline ? Oo



ja guck mal auf der wow seite unter realmstatus da steht das


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. August 2009)

so repair ausgeführt und immernoch diese komische fehlermeldung, jetzt patche ich und lass gleichzeitig die repair laufen wie es in dem hinweis stand


----------



## Bobby Ross (5. August 2009)

hat wer lust auf ne runde WC3:TFT ? 

ne hero line war oder sowas ...


----------



## larxenus (5. August 2009)

Wie kann es nach 5 Jahren Wow noch wundern das Blizzard länger brauch als angegeben  :>


----------



## GodofWarr (5. August 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> hat wer lust auf ne runde WC3:TFT ?
> 
> ne hero line war oder sowas ...



Ne Runde Dota? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phenyl19 (5. August 2009)

Knorkator

Einfach mal anhören


----------



## Domalias (5. August 2009)

Guten Morgen. . .

Mal eine kleine Frage an Euch. . .

Die Embleme der Eroberung,kann man die bei den selben Leuten eintauschen,wo man des schon für Embleme des Heldentums eintauschen konnte oder gibst da extra Leute für?

Wäre sehr lieb,wenn eienr das beantworten kann.Daaannnkkkeee


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (5. August 2009)

domme1994 schrieb:


> ja guck mal auf der wow seite unter realmstatus da steht das



Ich glaub auf der  Unterseite war Ich noch nie gewesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


Naja mehr Zeit fürs Reallife und Mucke hören xD

In Extremo hört sich schon mal geil an


----------



## Phenyl19 (5. August 2009)

Knorkator

Einfach mal anhören


----------



## Bobby Ross (5. August 2009)

GodofWarr schrieb:


> Ne Runde Dota?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




kann ich doch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Staikoy (5. August 2009)

larxenus schrieb:


> Wie kann es nach 5 Jahren Wow noch wundern das Blizzard länger brauch als angegeben  :>


 Das video hat es auch in sich wow jokes xD







PS. xD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK2cHFvgkxI


----------



## nussy15 (5. August 2009)

ich werde mal ne runde mit dem hund fahren .....damit sie mich nicht nacher vom spielen abhält^^


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (5. August 2009)

domme1994 schrieb:


> ja guck mal auf der wow seite unter realmstatus da steht das



Ich glaub auf der  Unterseite war Ich noch nie gewesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


Naja mehr Zeit fürs Reallife und Mucke hören xD

In Extremo hört sich schon mal geil an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronack (5. August 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> ich werde mal ne runde mit dem hund fahren .....damit sie mich nicht nacher vom spielen abhält^^




XD jo hf und gl XD beim raus gehen mit hund^^ imer dran denken tüten dabei haben XD


----------



## Nodoka (5. August 2009)

immortal15 schrieb:


> metal ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



electronic music?


NATURE ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dashy (5. August 2009)

> Ne Runde Dota? biggrin.gif



hehe aber nur über garena^^ da Blizzard ja battlenet verkackt hatt^^


----------



## Korgor (5. August 2009)

Ich geh mal Cabal zocken, bb


----------



## dersmu (5. August 2009)

Blöde frage.... läuft schon was?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (5. August 2009)

Erstmal einen wunderschönen guten Morgen Euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und öhm, 
In Extremo,
Schandmaul,
Nightwish,
Within Temptation,
Iron Maiden... usw xDD

und 

WACKEN!!!! xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

dersmu schrieb:


> Blöde frage.... läuft schon was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ÄH NEIN! ^^


----------



## Tsuya (5. August 2009)

Wartung/Patch aufspielen bis 15 Uhr...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LANGWEILIG x)


----------



## GodofWarr (5. August 2009)

dersmu schrieb:


> Blöde frage.... läuft schon was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehr optimistisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XxVesraxX (5. August 2009)

hab schon patch drauf aber bis 15 uhr warte wtf
11 uhr ftw


----------



## schlaazer (5. August 2009)

Auch nett Woodstock Festival 2005 - Knorkator - Ma Baker



ROCK N ROLL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

Nodoka schrieb:


> electronic music?
> 
> 
> NATURE ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



omg wer hört schon electro? das is was richtiges
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjR7SMsdcvA...laynext_from=PL


----------



## Neiranus (5. August 2009)

mal ne frage wie erstellt man einen ts-server?


----------



## mastrum (5. August 2009)

bekommt man jetzt eigentlich viele Erfahrungspunkte auf den Schlachtfeldern oder nur so 2% vom Balken pro Bg?


----------



## Nexus.X (5. August 2009)

Juten Tach zusammen ...

Wie erwartet sind die Wartungsarbeiten auf unbestimmte Zeit verlängert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronack (5. August 2009)

So bin auch erst mal wech bb leuts noch viel spaß beim posten hir^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> omg wer hört schon electro? das is was richtiges
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjR7SMsdcvA...laynext_from=PL



http://www.youtube.com/user/BladeDragonGX#...s/2/kL4fDcCZwLI DEFQON ONE!!!!


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

Das hier hätte ich noch anzubieten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronack (5. August 2009)

Neiranus schrieb:


> mal ne frage wie erstellt man einen ts-server?




http://www.kbit-host.de/index.php

So nun bin ich aber mal weg bb^^


----------



## GodofWarr (5. August 2009)

mastrum schrieb:


> bekommt man jetzt eigentlich viele Erfahrungspunkte auf den Schlachtfeldern oder nur so 2% vom Balken pro Bg?



Tät mich auch interessieren


----------



## Yurrak (5. August 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> In Extremo hört sich schon mal geil an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe - kann man nur empfehlen. Und wenn du es noch ein bissl krasser magst, nimm Tanzwut mit "Bitte bitte" *fg*


----------



## Sator (5. August 2009)

Neiranus schrieb:


> mal ne frage wie erstellt man einen ts-server?


http://www.teamspeak.com/?page=downloads
Du brauchst auf jeden Fall erstmal die Server-Version ^^ Mehr weiß ich auch nicht :>


----------



## Bobby Ross (5. August 2009)

für alle die Langeweile haben:

www.spiele-zone.de

www.armorgames.com


----------



## schlaazer (5. August 2009)

Phenyl19 schrieb:


> Knorkator
> 
> Einfach mal anhören





Jo das iss voll süss gemacht...


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

dann poste ich mal Tanzwut!


----------



## Nexus.X (5. August 2009)

mastrum schrieb:


> bekommt man jetzt eigentlich viele Erfahrungspunkte auf den Schlachtfeldern oder nur so 2% vom Balken pro Bg?


Man kriegt doch glaube für jede Aktion Erfahrungspunkte. Also Flagge klauen, einnehmen, verteidigen ...

Irgendwie muss das PvP-Leveln ja annähernd mit dem PvE mithalten können.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (5. August 2009)

Habe gerade mal bei mmo-champion ins Forum gesehen: Der Patch wird lustig. Anscheinend sind eine Menge Rüstungen (speziell bei Nachtelfen und Blutelfen) "verschoben". So sind seit dem Patch Schulterrüstungen plötzlich viel zu weit seitlich am Charakter angebracht, und teilweise sind die Schultern auch verkehrt herum am Charakter.

Das wird ein Geheule beim Serverstart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niesehiese (5. August 2009)

so bin wieder da vom brötchenkaufen , *in die runde bötchen schmeiße* Guten Hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (5. August 2009)

Yurrak schrieb:


> Hehe - kann man nur empfehlen. Und wenn du es noch ein bissl krasser magst, nimm Tanzwut mit "Bitte bitte" *fg*



die kenn ich noch net bin so der In Extremo-Rammstein-Nightwish-Hörer und zum entspannen ein wenig Dimmu Borgir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Staikoy (5. August 2009)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> dann poste ich mal Tanzwut!


 Das ist richtige mucke  



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK2cHFvgkxI


----------



## zentumio (5. August 2009)

heute werden sich die suchtis freuen das se wieder ne neue ini haben und wieder posen können


----------



## Nodoka (5. August 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> omg wer hört schon electro? das is was richtiges
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjR7SMsdcvA...laynext_from=PL




über musik kann man sich streiten, du bleibst bei deiner ich bei meiner :-p

electronic music !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oWTVYHg8Cs


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

sind hier eigentlich hopper anwesend? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal bei mmo-champion ins Forum gesehen: Der Patch wird lustig. Anscheinend sind eine Menge Rüstungen (speziell bei Nachtelfen und Blutelfen) "verschoben". So sind seit dem Patch Schulterrüstungen plötzlich viel zu weit seitlich am Charakter angebracht, und teilweise sind die Schultern auch verkehrt herum am Charakter.
> 
> Das wird ein Geheule beim Serverstart
> 
> ...



ZOMFG Blizz Spielt 1 April >_>


----------



## BossRulE (5. August 2009)

es instálled noch.... -.-

kommt es nur mir so vor oder hat Blizz da am ende nurnoch 20 MB draufgepackt?



seanbuddha schrieb:


> sind hier eigentlich hopper anwesend?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn du leute meinst die noch echten amerikanischn Hip-Hop hören, ja hier...


----------



## GodofWarr (5. August 2009)

Staikoy schrieb:


> Das ist richtige mucke
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK2cHFvgkxI



WTF


----------



## Feindflieger (5. August 2009)

Staikoy schrieb:


> Das ist richtige mucke
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK2cHFvgkxI



Lol watn scheiß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (5. August 2009)

Hey hier hören doch recht viele Leute richtig geile Musik Oo

Ich dachte immer 95% der WoW Spieler hören Technobummbummgedöhns oder "Joah Motherf**** du Opfakind" und solche "Musik"stücke *duck* xD


----------



## Cradle01 (5. August 2009)

Nodoka schrieb:


> über musik kann man sich streiten, du bleibst bei deiner ich bei meiner :-p
> 
> electronic music !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oWTVYHg8Cs




was ist bei dir Elektronic?


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Lm3bBa0rN0 würd ich mal sagen^^ wer erhebt seine faust? *faust*


----------



## Niesehiese (5. August 2009)

also ich hör hip hop...aber auch metal/rock alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

genau, ihr bleibt bei eurem techno scheiss und wir beim metal / mittelalterrock


----------



## Neiranus (5. August 2009)

bitte nur leute anklicken die dazu bereit sind : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78UdnO7hIdo...feature=related


----------



## GodofWarr (5. August 2009)

Mal was anderes wisst ihr wie lange die Q-Reihe für den Alchi Stein dauert den man erlernen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShaakTi79 (5. August 2009)

hi,

Serverarbeiten bis 15:00 Uhr verlängert!

noch mehr Kaffee holen

oder 

kaufen!!^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> genau, ihr bleibt bei eurem techno scheiss und wir beim metal / mittelalterrock



Sage Zu Hardstyle Nich Techno Scheiss GRRRR


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

Staikoy schrieb:


> Das ist richtige mucke
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK2cHFvgkxI


allein als ich den titel gesehn hab habe ich das gesicht verzogen und weggeklickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crazykodo (5. August 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Lm3bBa0rN0 würd ich mal sagen^^ wer erhebt seine faust? *faust*




DAS ist Musik! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niesehiese (5. August 2009)

&#9829;KORN&#9829;System of a Down&#9829;Disturbed&#9829;


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

das mit den wartungsarbeiten wissen wir schon seit mehr als 3 1/2 stunden


----------



## Kamar (5. August 2009)

Minas Morgul is auch fett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZEPL9kDbYM


----------



## Chéckér (5. August 2009)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> und wir beim metal / mittelalterrock


scheiß




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dersmu (5. August 2009)

GodofWarr schrieb:


> Sehr optimistisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich wollte mich auch mal am Pool der doofen Fragen beteiligen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie gut das ich eh erst um 18 Uhr on kommen kann. Arbeit hat doch was gutes.... nur was


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

Chéckér schrieb:


> scheiß
> 
> 
> 
> ...


möp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Niesehiese schrieb:


> &#9829;KORN&#9829;System of a Down&#9829;Disturbed&#9829;



Showtek / Headhunterz / Technoboy / tatanka / Zany / DBSTF ! ^^


----------



## Figetftw! (5. August 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> sind hier eigentlich hopper anwesend?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


fjdn digga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

Niesehiese schrieb:


> &#9829;KORN&#9829;System of a Down&#9829;Disturbed&#9829;



ich mag korn net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber system of the down is geiiiilll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 yöööööööööhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Neiranus (5. August 2009)

Ich glaube ich zocke mal wieder Fallout 3


----------



## zentumio (5. August 2009)

Rais your fist Angerfist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (5. August 2009)

Niesehiese schrieb:


> &#9829;KORN&#9829;System of a Down&#9829;Disturbed&#9829;




Stimmt ich vergaß S.O.A.D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (5. August 2009)

dersmu schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich auch mal am Pool der doofen Fragen beteiligen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Geld für die Bestellte Pizza und das Bier.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GodofWarr (5. August 2009)

Noch keine neue Verlängerung ? Draf ich etwas hoffen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

ich würd mal sagen der thread wird von den metaler übernommen^^ *faust*


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (5. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wY2SMZIhLWo

ftw


----------



## PeriBelgium (5. August 2009)

Eagles of Death Metal/Jesse "The Devil" Hughes. That's Rock n Roll.
http://www.youtube.com/user/TheAndyMontana


----------



## Sinured93 (5. August 2009)

In extremo nur bedingt ---> Asp,Schandmaul,Saltatio Mortis,Subway (nicht mehr sooo), Letzte Instanz, Eisbrecher, Lacrimosa, Cultus Ferox;Shelmisch, Faun......
Könnte das noch ewig weiterführen

Für alle die Elektro/Techno/Speedcore/Hadcore/Schranz hören kann ich nur Angerfist/Rotterdam Terrorcorps etc empfehlen

Metal: Ektomorf / Cannibal Corpse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neiranus (5. August 2009)

ej guck schnell auf realmliste die server sind on !!


----------



## Neiranus (5. August 2009)

ok war scherz


----------



## GodofWarr (5. August 2009)

Saltatio Mortis die sind Live echt ne Geniale Gruppe !


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

In Your Face
*headbang*


----------



## araos (5. August 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Lm3bBa0rN0 würd ich mal sagen^^ wer erhebt seine faust? *faust*




Faust heb! Disturbed4ever!


----------



## mastrum (5. August 2009)

ist das neue bg für lvl 71-80 wie av oder von 70-79,80 wie z.B. ws ?


----------



## Staikoy (5. August 2009)

GodofWarr schrieb:


> WTF


  ja man das ist richtige mucke MC


----------



## crash_burn (5. August 2009)

zentumio schrieb:


> Rais your fist Angerfist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




genau Angerfist ist hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GodofWarr (5. August 2009)

mastrum schrieb:


> ist das neue bg für lvl 71-80 wie av oder von 70-79,80 wie z.B. ws ?



70-79 / 80


----------



## Figetftw! (5. August 2009)

btw: MANU AUF DEN ZAUN!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfyEnZFxhgQ


----------



## Nodoka (5. August 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> was ist bei dir Elektronic?




electronic music >>>>>>>>> überbegriff

dance 
trance
techno
hardstyle !!!
hard-trance
hard-techno ect....

electronic ist alles was durch Synthesizer und Sampler entsteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/klugscheißer modus an

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elektronische_Tanzmusik

/klugscheißer modus aus


----------



## PeriBelgium (5. August 2009)

Neiranus schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich zocke mal wieder Fallout 3


Ja sowas in der Art dacht ich auch oder GTA 4. Mal guggn, aber auch die Sonne lockt, schönes Wetter draussen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

lol meine ex is sauer das ich gesagt hab jumpstyle is scheisse und hab ihr den link geschikt xD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bw0xPb1GMn8...laynext_from=PL


----------



## Kamar (5. August 2009)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> In Your Face
> *headbang*



Children of Bodom wollt ich auch grad posten ^^


----------



## Staikoy (5. August 2009)

Staikoy schrieb:


> ja man das ist richtige mucke MC


DAs ist mucke vom aller feinsten  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK2cHFvgkxI


----------



## Eraha (5. August 2009)

zum glück bin ich am samstag dort -->
www.energy.ch

muahaha

alle elektronische musik hörende spakken sollten jetz neidisch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
streetparade yay

zum glück bin ich aufer arbeit und kann nicht spielen. So ist mir der Patch w4yne


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> lol meine ex is sauer das ich gesagt hab jumpstyle is scheisse und hab ihr den link geschikt xD
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bw0xPb1GMn8...laynext_from=PL



is doch nur deine ex xD
immer auf die kacke haun, so is richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BossRulE (5. August 2009)

dat is mukke http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjb70iT1s0U...feature=related


EDIT:

Das auch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6WhSBfGlAY...feature=related


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (5. August 2009)

Was auch entspannend ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aB3essPqc8s


----------



## Nodoka (5. August 2009)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa geiloooooooooo


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dK7eXJjFUpo


----------



## Crazykodo (5. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_DM8Vc8gS8 Soulfly


----------



## Programmchef (5. August 2009)

DAS ist meine Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGooQ8yYC0c...feature=related


----------



## StrangeFabs (5. August 2009)

ihr Hater habt doch alle keinen Peil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cherry
oder wer "mehr Wumms" braucht
Spiral / Plasticworld

<3 Musik mit Texten wird total überbewertet <3


----------



## DarkSJay (5. August 2009)

Dornenreich-Hörer hier?


----------



## Sinured93 (5. August 2009)

Jumpstyle is auch öhm arm

Auf Nature One (wo ich vorheriges WE war ) 
Tanzt man teilweise SOWAS:

[post="0"]Shuffle[/post]


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

Sonic Syndicate


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSYEVEWWMok
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kL4fDcCZwLI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_g9LRF5A8bI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzrTCgwWeMQ
> ...



das is Richtige Mukke Verdammt Nochmal!!!


----------



## Neiranus (5. August 2009)

so bin dann mal weg film gucken


----------



## Cradle01 (5. August 2009)

Nodoka schrieb:


> electronic music >>>>>>>>> überbegriff
> 
> dance
> trance
> ...




aso und ich dacht erst Depeche Mode aus den guten alten 80er Jahren


----------



## Devil4u (5. August 2009)

Nene Leute... so muss das brettern

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7I9yZH-RsI


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> is doch nur deine ex xD
> immer auf die kacke haun, so is richtig
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja ausser das ihre netten freundinnen jtz auch sauer sind (komischerweise obwohl die keinen jumpstyle hörn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> naja ausser das ihre netten freundinnen jtz auch sauer sind (komischerweise obwohl die keinen jumpstyle hörn
> ...


nagut, das is nich so schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (5. August 2009)

Devil4u schrieb:


> Nene Leute... so muss das brettern
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7I9yZH-RsI




Jetzt iss mir schlecht xD


----------



## Fr34z0r (5. August 2009)

BossRulE schrieb:


> wenn du leute meinst die noch echten amerikanischn Hip-Hop hören, ja hier...



Wenn er diese meint, ich auch .. Höre eigentlich Folk-Rock aber sowas wie Das hier ist genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feindflieger (5. August 2009)

Gibt nix besseres. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MoUs8ZlbK0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2K4i21XgLw...feature=related


----------



## Devil4u (5. August 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Jetzt iss mir schlecht xD




Frenchcore FTW xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Ob wir noch die 2200 Seiten schaffen Ich sage ma Locker ^^


----------



## Liandrin (5. August 2009)

Huhu,

Hier noch ein lustiges Filmchen für zwischendurch, wers noch nicht kennt:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1TnzCiUSI0

The Italian Man Who went to Malta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nodoka (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> das is Richtige Mukke Verdammt Nochmal!!!




./sign    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YES VERDAMT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> nagut, das is nich so schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach egal, meine ma hat ne schicke aushilfe die guck ich mir an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (5. August 2009)

Devil4u schrieb:


> Frenchcore FTW xD




Nix gegen dich, aber wo iss das Mucke ? xD

Ich höre da nur en Pc lustige Töne machen und ne Stimme die rumlabert ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Nodoka schrieb:


> ./sign    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> YES VERDAMT
> 
> ...



Endlich jemand der meiner meinung ist Wuhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devil4u (5. August 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Nix gegen dich, aber wo iss das Mucke ? xD
> 
> Ich höre da nur en Pc lustige Töne machen und ne Stimme die rumlabert ^^




Hmmm ... macht trotzdem Laune... ich könnte dir auch Industrial Links schicken... 
Nur ob du zwischen kreischenden Motorsägen und Donnernden Stanzmaschinen Musik erkennen kannst bezweifle ich xD


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

deify is geil würd ich mal sagen^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xcjsGLNpqo...FE&index=27


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ach egal, meine ma hat ne schicke aushilfe die guck ich mir an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


so eine ruhe wie du möcht ich haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bussen (5. August 2009)

Hm Disturbed ist geil kannte ich aber schon.
Welches Lied ich noch geil finde ist diese http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEcRhNzLeuo
Das im Pvp zu hören spornt einen richtig an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Austrian (5. August 2009)

ah, X3 Soundtrack > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plexen (5. August 2009)

ich bin buff


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ob wir noch die 2200 Seiten schaffen Ich sage ma Locker ^^


Glaube auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GodofWarr (5. August 2009)

Bussen schrieb:


> Hm Disturbed ist geil kannte ich aber schon.
> Welches Lied ich noch geil finde ist diese http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEcRhNzLeuo
> Das im Pvp zu hören spornt einen richtig an
> 
> ...



 /Push    geiler Song


----------



## AroganterHans (5. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nl6H4jnAMqU 

oh ja !


----------



## Apo1337 (5. August 2009)

Blizzard ist doch total naiv..


Warum schreiben sie nicht "Server vorraussichtlich bis 20 Uhr down" und verkünden dann um 15 Uhr die "feierliche" Nachricht, dass alles schneller ging?!

Somit wäre so ein Thread hier unnötig, es würde kein Flame mehr geben wegen Verlängerungen usw.

Also Blizzard, einfach bis 20 Uhr ansetzen und gut is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Somit würden auch keine Idioten mehr ankündigen "OMG ICH HÖR AUF SCHEIßE HIER", die dann sowieso nicht aufhören hehe)

mfg


----------



## Berrry (5. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfFnU0FUGno...feature=related

gebt euch mal das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devil4u (5. August 2009)

für die Disturbed fraktion...

wenn PvP Gebretter in eurem Soundstil... dann

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jTfthnSx3w


----------



## Feindflieger (5. August 2009)

Richtig geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRa3BU5bl-s


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Ich verspüre so langsam das Gefühl von Hunger in der Magen Gegend =/


----------



## BossRulE (5. August 2009)

Check this ----> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5UTTHeRnZE...feature=related

Check this ----> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzeZhCt5PVA

and 

Check this ----> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKJsSPATDLY  (auch bekannt aus GTA San Andreas)


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> so eine ruhe wie du möcht ich haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lebs mit gelassenheit und trink nen bier^^


----------



## GodofWarr (5. August 2009)

Devil4u schrieb:


> für die Disturbed fraktion...
> 
> wenn PvP Gebretter in eurem Soundstil... dann
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jTfthnSx3w



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJ-Bt7Ix1-k...feature=related

Du hast es raus!


----------



## Devil4u (5. August 2009)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Richtig geil.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Year Combichrist... Hab ich am DDT Live gesehen vor paar Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (5. August 2009)

hund liegt in der ecke und will vor 8 nicht mehr raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich verspüre so langsam das Gefühl von Hunger in der Magen Gegend =/



Kämpf dagegen an ! Lass ich nicht leiten von der bösen Macht xD


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich verspüre so langsam das Gefühl von Hunger in der Magen Gegend =/


Und ich erst :-/


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

PeriBelgium schrieb:


> Palim Palim!


ich hätte gerne eine flasche pommes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

ich bin von der dunklen seite... ich habe kekse... VIELE kekse... ihr müsst nur zur dunklen seite kommen...


----------



## Bussen (5. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QyYaPWasos  Ist zwar kein Lied sollte uns aber alle zum nachdenken bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BossRulE (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich verspüre so langsam das Gefühl von Hunger in der Magen Gegend =/



^^ ich futter grad ne melone...


----------



## nussy15 (5. August 2009)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> ich bin von der dunklen seite... ich habe kekse... VIELE kekse... ihr müsst nur zur dunklen seite kommen...




dann komme ich gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

PeriBelgium schrieb:


> Palim Palim!


ich bitte ein stück wasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Kämpf dagegen an ! Lass ich nicht leiten von der bösen Macht xD


Ja,Hunger ist die neue böse macht.
Ein neues MMO,wo sich die Kiddies dann "Dârkhùnger" nennen,oder wie?


----------



## Shadowforce2 (5. August 2009)

DarkSJay schrieb:


> Dornenreich-Hörer hier?



hieeeeeeer
hab die vor nem halben monat live auf dem dong-open-air gesehen,ich stand ganz vorne!!!
richtig geile show  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS:
weiss nich ob wirs schon hatten,aber DAS ist musik!!


----------



## Nexus.X (5. August 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ich hätte gerne eine flasche pommes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bring mir ne Dose Schnitzel mit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Event Horizon (5. August 2009)

versteh zwar kein wort finde es aber trotzdem toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Klick


----------



## Curumir (5. August 2009)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> ich bin von der dunklen seite... ich habe kekse... VIELE kekse... ihr müsst nur zur dunklen seite kommen...


 DIe Verlockung...so...mächtig...kann..nicht....argh


----------



## DarkSJay (5. August 2009)

her mit den keksen!!! auf der dunklen seite bin ich schon


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Kämpf dagegen an ! Lass ich nicht leiten von der bösen Macht xD



Naja ich kann Mir für 5 euro ne 32 Cm Pizza Holen gehn wen ich will aber kein bock aufzustehn xD


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> ich bin von der dunklen seite... ich habe kekse... VIELE kekse... ihr müsst nur zur dunklen seite kommen...


hey wo sind meine kekse ich bin doch schon auffer dunklen seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutgore (5. August 2009)

:/ war so klar das die serverarbeiten länger dauern ....früher war alles besser...war die server imma brav um 11 on etc...blizzard's mitarbeiter sind fauler geworden....klar haben die jetzt größere mengen zu verarbeiten...halt ma mehr Leute einstellen oder bessere Server hinstellen...das wird nicht besser sondern schlimmer Woche für Woche, dazu kommt zu dem auch noch bald ein Addon (naja bald ist relativ) noch mehr daten...



bzw....WILL SPIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN *suchtschweiz bricht aus*


*....... not*


----------



## BossRulE (5. August 2009)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> ich bin von der dunklen seite... ich habe kekse... VIELE kekse... ihr müsst nur zur dunklen seite kommen...



ich seh dich zwar nich as herrn an aber : ICH BIN DABIE!


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> ich bin von der dunklen seite... ich habe kekse... VIELE kekse... ihr müsst nur zur dunklen seite kommen...


Ahhhhh...! Kekse,diese abhängigket von Keksen...Sie kann mich nicht aufhalten...
Ok,ich geh auf die dunkle Seite,wenn ich da Kekse kriege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (5. August 2009)

wenn ich meine umltramarins zu chaos space marins transferier bekomm cih dan auch kekse ?


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

DarkSJay schrieb:


> her mit den keksen!!! auf der dunklen seite bin ich schon


"darksjay ne packung kekse überreich*


----------



## DarkSJay (5. August 2009)

Shadowforce2 schrieb:


> hieeeeeeer
> hab die vor nem halben monat live auf dem dong-open-air gesehen,ich stand ganz vorne!!!
> richtig geile show
> 
> ...




yeah!

am 16.9 treten die bei uns auf. muha das wird geil^^


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

littlebuddha &#8206;(11:34):
is mir auch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich würd sowieso nur musik hören...richtige (nicht jumpstyle tz)
Ronji 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 &#8206;(11:36):
bla
bla
bla
haha
littlebuddha &#8206;(11:36):
bla
Ronji 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 &#8206;(11:37):
haha
gedisst
fuck youuuuuu
littlebuddha &#8206;(11:37):
iwie ........ NICHT
Ronji 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 &#8206;(11:37):
gedist
littlebuddha &#8206;(11:37):
nö
Ronji 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 &#8206;(11:37):
doch iwi schon
littlebuddha &#8206;(11:41):
nö^^
Ronji 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 &#8206;(11:43):
nooooooooob
gedisst
looooseer
svenja kann das ja auch XD

verbales meiner ex xD


----------



## hackle (5. August 2009)

hab ich da was ned mitbekommen oda kommt heut schon 3.2?
wegen erweiterte wartungsarbeiten bis 15:00 uhr offline um 3.2 aufzuspielen? oda seh das nur ich?^^


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> wenn ich meine umltramarins zu chaos space marins transferier bekomm cih dan auch kekse ?


chaos is gut, alles klar du bekommst deine kekse^^
*kekspackung klarmach*


----------



## DarkSJay (5. August 2009)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> "darksjay ne packung kekse überreich*




danke dir^^

*kekse mampf*
*packung weiterreich*


----------



## Cradle01 (5. August 2009)

Nehmt das:D.A.R


----------



## Bussen (5. August 2009)

Was die Leute alles für Kekse machen. Was ist wohl...
Ich gebe euch Pizza wenn ihr mir eure Seele gebt.


----------



## Curumir (5. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbrPcc-9Frw <--- imba ohrwurm


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (5. August 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Bring mir ne Dose Schnitzel mit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Au ja ^^

Ich könnt evtl noch Toasty anbieten ^^



@BladeDragonGX Dann steh auf geh sie kaufen und schieb sie durch den Router zu mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Bussen schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QyYaPWasos  Ist zwar kein Lied sollte uns aber alle zum nachdenken bringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


We didn't start the Flame War  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thal23 (5. August 2009)

Gutgore schrieb:


> :/ war so klar das die serverarbeiten länger dauern ....früher war alles besser...war die server imma brav um 11 on etc...blizzard's mitarbeiter sind fauler geworden....klar haben die jetzt größere mengen zu verarbeiten...halt ma mehr Leute einstellen oder bessere Server hinstellen...das wird nicht besser sondern schlimmer Woche für Woche, dazu kommt zu dem auch noch bald ein Addon (naja bald ist relativ) noch mehr daten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





die serverarbeiten wurden nicht verlängert. es stand schon von anfang an fest das sie bis 15uhr gehen.-. und blizzard ist nicht verantwortlich dafür das du sonst nix zu tun hast


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

juhuuu kekse! *kekse mampf* wer will die packung?


----------



## GodofWarr (5. August 2009)

Curumir schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbrPcc-9Frw <--- imba ohrwurm



Stimmt schaue mir als Ahnungsloser Unterhaltungssuchender ein Pvp Video an und krieg die blöde Mukke net mehr ausm kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (5. August 2009)

hackle schrieb:


> hab ich da was ned mitbekommen oda kommt heut schon 3.2?
> wegen erweiterte wartungsarbeiten bis 15:00 uhr offline um 3.2 aufzuspielen? oda seh das nur ich?^^


Bist nur der einzige der es jetzt erst realisiert hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Au ja ^^
> 
> Ich könnt evtl noch Toasty anbieten ^^
> 
> ...



Vergiss es meine Lecker Magarita :x


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (5. August 2009)

hackle schrieb:


> hab ich da was ned mitbekommen oda kommt heut schon 3.2?
> wegen erweiterte wartungsarbeiten bis 15:00 uhr offline um 3.2 aufzuspielen? oda seh das nur ich?^^




Hohecker du bist raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alisamixi (5. August 2009)

Hey, der Patch wird gerade installiert. Sind die Server schon on? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Figetftw! (5. August 2009)

bei seite 2222 mach ich ein fass auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thal23 (5. August 2009)

Gutgore schrieb:


> :/ war so klar das die serverarbeiten länger dauern ....früher war alles besser...war die server imma brav um 11 on etc...blizzard's mitarbeiter sind fauler geworden....klar haben die jetzt größere mengen zu verarbeiten...halt ma mehr Leute einstellen oder bessere Server hinstellen...das wird nicht besser sondern schlimmer Woche für Woche, dazu kommt zu dem auch noch bald ein Addon (naja bald ist relativ) noch mehr daten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





die serverarbeiten wurden nicht verlängert. es stand schon von anfang an fest das sie bis 15uhr gehen.-. und blizzard ist nicht verantwortlich dafür das du sonst nix zu tun hast


----------



## Curumir (5. August 2009)

Das macht echt süchtig komme nich drumherum datt am Tga min 10x zu hören


----------



## GodofWarr (5. August 2009)

Alisamixi schrieb:


> Hey, der Patch wird gerade installiert. Sind die Server schon on?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fail!


----------



## Niesehiese (5. August 2009)

Im PvP höree ich sehr gerne diese lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit meele schami / dk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzdeH6MaNVI


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (5. August 2009)

Das hier nenn ich mal gute Musik: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bp7xhLxTs68

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbwJCPgREZQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mj0MV5bBvS4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeO0660cAS4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIt_Phhiqeo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omkpXzzyXW8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuA3EHh2Y_k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3wk-HP7cHM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6R3QiXAxOc

eigentlich alles dabei, von Metal bis Trance zu Industrial :>
und ja, sowas hör ich alles :3


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

GodofWarr schrieb:


> EPIC Fail!



FIX`D


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

alle kekse die übrig sind, zu mir zurück, wenn die niemand anders haben will ^^


----------



## Niesehiese (5. August 2009)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> bei seite 2222 mach ich ein fass auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kk ich komm dann zu dir ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> alle kekse die übrig sind, zu mir zurück, wenn die niemand anders haben will ^^


Nein,Nein...lch nimm lieber noch welche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

hackle schrieb:


> hab ich da was ned mitbekommen oda kommt heut schon 3.2?
> wegen erweiterte wartungsarbeiten bis 15:00 uhr offline um 3.2 aufzuspielen? oda seh das nur ich?^^


Der Preis des grössten blitzmerkers überhaupt geht an DICH! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curumir (5. August 2009)

Achja nix geht über Farin U.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtBUbSJhVqE


----------



## nussy15 (5. August 2009)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> alle kekse die übrig sind, zu mir zurück, wenn die niemand anders haben will ^^




schon gegessen.*keks krumen aus dem mundwinckel guckend*


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> bei seite 2222 mach ich ein fass auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Will auch <:


----------



## Cradle01 (5. August 2009)

Eine kurze Erklärung des Internets : Erklärbär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bussen (5. August 2009)

Moment schau kurz nach ob welche da sind *restlichen Kekse in den Mund stopf* 
Nein leider nicht


----------



## GodofWarr (5. August 2009)

Curumir schrieb:


> Achja nix geht über Farin U.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtBUbSJhVqE



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6NqBFDphm0


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Eine kurze Erklärung des Internets : Erklärbär
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"Hallo Kinder,ich bin es mal wieder der Erklärbär" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

ich will ein japanisches bier! asahi yööööh


----------



## BossRulE (5. August 2009)

hier mal was für bkloppte jugendliche, die eh keine ahnung von Rap haben: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jyk4YkvCJ8


----------



## Shadowforce2 (5. August 2009)

ich finde das isn ohrwurm
*klick*
bekannt aus GTA4 (und nicht rick roll'd ^^)


----------



## Curumir (5. August 2009)

auch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gibbet noch viele viele mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## da_lolo (5. August 2009)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Gibt nix besseres.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich halte von sowas garnichts...
Wenn du rechts sein solltest, verpiss dich, wenn dus nicht bist, und dir die cmmnts bei den Videos durchliest, kommt mir der Gedanke, 
dass du ein wenig schizophren sein könntest..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und jetzt bestreite das alles nicht! Wenn man sich ein wenig informiert, weiß man, das diese Stuka ein Bombenflieger aus dem 2ten Weltkrieg ist, und sowas mit einem Lied verherrlichen? Sry, aber bei solchen Leuten krieg ich einfach nur noch Agressionen!!!
Und bei dem 2ten Video, Kahle Bedrohung.. Schau dir das Intro an, hebt der junge Mann dort nicht seinen rechten Arm? Heutzutage in Deutschland gesetzlich verboten?

Außerdem, wie kann man sich so Monotone Scheiße länger anhören? ich musste nach 40sek den Selbstversuch unterbrechen, jetzt liege ich kotzend über der kloschüssel,
meine Haare fallen aus, meine Fingernägel vermodern, und das alles nur wegen solcher Musik!

FUCK NAZIS!

Das sind geile Songs:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Csc8ivXxjQI 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ej9VXm38VYw

oder auch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5otXhb_LyQ

...lg lolo...


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (5. August 2009)

Ich mach mal andere Mucke an ....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCwCBh0z3Hs

So geil xD

Danach 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GydN5VDDBMM



Ich frag mich grad wer Jimi überhaupt noch kennt Oo


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

sama werde das hier weniger? O_o


----------



## Nexus.X (5. August 2009)

Niesehiese schrieb:


> Im PvP höree ich sehr gerne diese lied
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Als Schurke im PvP ist das einzig Wahre ... Nobody loves me! 
Nach spätestens 10 Minuten dreht man so durch, dass die Leute von alleine Flüchten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mind89 (5. August 2009)

Nach den ganzen Liedern *brr* *schauder* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


brauch ich erstmal eine Runde Linkin Park 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufCKJsftet0


----------



## GodofWarr (5. August 2009)

da_lolo schrieb:


> Ich halte von sowas garnichts...
> Wenn du rechts sein solltest, verpiss dich, wenn dus nicht bist, und dir die cmmnts bei den Videos durchliest, kommt mir der Gedanke,
> dass du ein wenig schizophren sein könntest..
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHWFdz6MKck


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Gibt nix besseres.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hau ab du nazi!


----------



## musamara (5. August 2009)

Thal23 schrieb:


> die serverarbeiten wurden nicht verlängert. es stand schon von anfang an fest das sie bis 15uhr gehen.-. und blizzard ist nicht verantwortlich dafür das du sonst nix zu tun hast




Das ist Falsch!,... gestern abend stand eindeutig, Wartungsarbeiten bis 11:00 Uhr. Ich bin mir da sehr sicher weil wir in der Gilde darüber geflaxt haben, 11:00 Uhr welcher Zeitzone, da man ja bei Blizzard schon so einiges in der Richtung erleben durfte. http://www.buffed.de/forum/style_emoticons/buffed/jester.gif


----------



## Curumir (5. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SusEcbCv8Y

so geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imperator22 (5. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWubhXBpRlQ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## Hordhaza (5. August 2009)

Gutgore schrieb:


> bzw....WILL SPIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN *suchtschweiz bricht aus*
> 
> 
> *....... not*



Die Suchtschweiz?
Oh Gott.

Die Schweizer.

Zu den Waffen! Lasst uns die Suchtschweizer okkupieren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Ich mach mal andere Mucke an ....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCwCBh0z3Hs
> 
> ...


jimi blue? OMG Bist du schwul?!?!?!


----------



## StrangeFabs (5. August 2009)

da_lolo schrieb:


> Ich halte von sowas garnichts...
> Wenn du rechts sein solltest, verpiss dich, wenn dus nicht bist, und dir die cmmnts bei den Videos durchliest, kommt mir der Gedanke,
> dass du ein wenig schizophren sein könntest..
> 
> ...




fail. und los, jetzt beschimpf mich als Nazi, ich bins gewöhnt!

Schade dass Beton nicht brennt.


----------



## Taegan (5. August 2009)

&#9650;
&#9650; &#9650;

Newafgs can´t  triforce


----------



## Lillyan (5. August 2009)

musamara schrieb:


> Das ist Falsch!,... gestern abend stand eindeutig, Wartungsarbeiten bis 11:00 Uhr.


Jep, so um 2 Uhr rum haben sie es geändert. Wahrscheinlich haben sie in Amerika gemerkt, dass es etwas komplizierter war als erhofft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutgore (5. August 2009)

Thal23 schrieb:


> die serverarbeiten wurden nicht verlängert. es stand schon von anfang an fest das sie bis 15uhr gehen.-. und blizzard ist nicht verantwortlich dafür das du sonst nix zu tun hast




gestern abend stand da noch 11 uhr..falls du dort schon zu bett warst kann ich nichts für...so falls du dir meinen post durchgelesen hast weist du das eigtl was ganz anderes sagen wollte...aber anscheinend hast du das ja nicht reallisiert und einfahc nur mich dumm angeflamed..



edit: löl hab ich doch tatsächlich schweiz geschrieben rofl ...schweiß meint ich nantürlich xD..*bzw waffe rauskram und mitmach*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Jep, so um 2 Uhr rum haben sie es geändert. Wahrscheinlich haben sie in Amerika gemerkt, dass es etwas komplizierter war als erhofft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Grr Doofe Blizz >_>


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (5. August 2009)

Nur mal so am Rand auch wenn Offtopic grad, 

Skinhead ungleich Nazi

Auf deutsch, nicht jeder Skinhead ist ne Nazihohlbirne ^^

Oi Skin Musik ist der beste Beweis dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

willst ne packung kekse lillyan ^^


----------



## FallenAngel88 (5. August 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> hau ab du nazi!



hat auch viel mit nazis zu tun die musik....imer diese überempfindlichen menschen


----------



## schlaazer (5. August 2009)

Geflame, schlimmer wie im /2 Channel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GodofWarr (5. August 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> hat auch viel mit nazis zu tun die musik....imer diese überempfindlichen menschen



Ist nunmal auch ein empfindliches Thema


----------



## Juido08 (5. August 2009)

los postet mal eure realmup prognosen..

meine ist wie folgt:

3-11 angekündigt
verlängert auf 15 (ist passiert ^^)
ansage wegen hotfix und verlängerung auf 17
ohne erklärung weiterhin down bis 19
realm wieder up, aber nur bis 20-21
realm wieder down bis 0 ohne erklärung
realm wieder up bis 3
realm neustart wegen nächstem hotfix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


realm down bis 5 ^^
ansage das realm down bis 11 wegen "planmässiger wartungsarbeit" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


um 11 realm wieder up 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so mal sehen wieviel davon zutrifft ^^


----------



## Nexus.X (5. August 2009)

Gutgore schrieb:


> gestern abend stand da noch 11 uhr..falls du dort schon zu bett warst kann ich nichts für...so falls du dir meinen post durchgelesen hast weist du das eigtl was ganz anderes sagen wollte...aber anscheinend hast du das ja nicht reallisiert und einfahc nur mich dumm angeflamed..


Du solltest nach über 4 Jahren WoW mitbekommen haben das nicht alles nach Plan läuft. Also nicht beschweren sondern freuen wenn er überhaupt wieder on kommt und länger als 2 Stunden stand hält.


----------



## Hordhaza (5. August 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> hau ab du nazi!



Feindflug ist ne industrial-goth-EBM-Dockendö-Band.
Und nicht wirklich rechts, auch wenn sie das Thema bis
zum Erbrechen auf die Schippe nehmen.

(Dank an meine EBM-industrial-goth-dockendö-Freundin, die mir als Wacken-Metaller grad kurz aushalf)


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rand auch wenn Offtopic grad,
> 
> Skinhead ungleich Nazi
> 
> ...



du hast recht^^ aber es ist geläufig das leute das denken. boah im italienurlaub hab ich mal nen glatzkopf mit nem Tausenjähriges reich t-shirt gesehn und daruter ein allbekanntes kreuz...boah den hätt ich erstechen können, 100mal in die brust ...


----------



## Domalias (5. August 2009)

Auffffhööörren grins (hoffe keiner hat sich erschreckt) ist ja echt schlimm,das ihr manchen Menschen soviel beachtung schenkt. ..


----------



## Niesehiese (5. August 2009)

yoda: Dunkel sie ist!!, die andere
Seite....
Obi wan: Halts maul und iss
dein toast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rand auch wenn Offtopic grad,
> 
> Skinhead ungleich Nazi
> 
> ...



du hast recht^^ aber es ist geläufig das leute das denken. boah im italienurlaub hab ich mal nen glatzkopf mit nem Tausenjähriges reich t-shirt gesehn und daruter ein allbekanntes kreuz...boah den hätt ich erstechen können, 100mal in die brust ...


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (5. August 2009)

da_lolo schrieb:


> Ich halte von sowas garnichts...
> Wenn du rechts sein solltest, verpiss dich, wenn dus nicht bist, und dir die cmmnts bei den Videos durchliest, kommt mir der Gedanke,
> dass du ein wenig schizophren sein könntest..
> 
> ...




Die Musik die er gepostet hat (Feindflug - Stukas im Visier z.B.) ist keineswegs der beweiß, das er Nazi sein sollte. Diese Musikrichtung ist Industrial, zu der man in der Gothic-szene in Disco's tanzt..

Hier ein Beispiel wie so ein Tanz aussehen kann: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SP5IjegKEjA


----------



## quik'Silver (5. August 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> jimi blue? OMG Bist du schwul?!?!?!



Er meinte Jimi Hendrix. Übrigens - deine Flames sind total Kacke und interressieren wirklich NIEMANDEN


----------



## da_lolo (5. August 2009)

GodofWarr schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHWFdz6MKck






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Scheint die Sonne auch für Nazis ich würds nicht verstehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *mitsing*

Danke, Ärzte sind auch genial!


----------



## Bussen (5. August 2009)

Tus es nicht Lilly er will dich nur auf die dunkle Seite verführen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

Rebellion


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

BladedragonGX bewirft lillyan mit Euros (aus Schoki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## StrangeFabs (5. August 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> hat auch viel mit nazis zu tun die musik....imer diese überempfindlichen menschen


Du weißt doch wie das ist, wenn du deine Band nach etwas benennst was mit Nazis in Verbindung gebracht wird..z.B. "Autobahn", dann bist du gleich Nazi, alles an Musik was du machst ist rechtsradikales Gedankengut (besonders solche ohne Text/mit wenig Text) und sowieso ist das Propaganda die unschuldige Kinder zu Nazis umwandelt.
Das was mir bisher an "rechter Musik" in die Ohren gekommen ist war bisher weniger propagierend als das was ich so an linker Musik höre, aber das liegt wohl auch an der Natur der Sache bzw an der öffentlichen (naiven) Akzeptanz.
Pfui Extremismus! Yay Musik - egal welche.


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. August 2009)

mal ne frage kann es sein dass es wieder einen neuen Propaganda Bericht von der Sehr gut Geschulten Redaktion von Frontal 21 gibt der Gegen uns ach so Pöse WoW Spieler aufhetzt? Ich habe vorhin wieder mal einen Besorgen anruf meiner Mutter bekommen.


----------



## Zerkan (5. August 2009)

Es ist an jedem Patchday das gleiche ...
Die Server gehen IMMER später online als gesagt dann gibts Serverlaggs wegen Üerlastung , Buggs vom Patch dann gehn die Server die ganze Zeit up down up down bis hotfixes aufgespielt werden blablabla ... 

Kurz gefasst wir werden eh erst morgen wieder richtig spielen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So far


----------



## Lokibu (5. August 2009)

Mir ist langweilig. Hätte wohl doch ne Woche später Urlaub nehmen sollen.  Vielleicht stelle ich mich an der langen Schlange vor der Kasse im Schwimmbad auf und such nach 2 Stunden Wartezeit einen überfüllten Platz, wo ich meine Decke ausbreiten kann. 

Hmm...  neee lieber net.


----------



## Gutgore (5. August 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Du solltest nach über 4 Jahren WoW mitbekommen haben das nicht alles nach Plan läuft. Also nicht beschweren sondern freuen wenn er überhaupt wieder on kommt und länger als 2 Stunden stand hält.




du bist genauso einer...hast nicht verstanden worum es ging.... hab ich mich beschwert das der server off ist? nein, hab hier atm besseres zu tun.. kann eh erst um 18 uhr oder so spieln...also les dir vll die 2 post nochmal durhc und vll merkste dann was ich sagen wollt


----------



## FallenAngel88 (5. August 2009)

GodofWarr schrieb:


> Ist nunmal auch ein empfindliches Thema



mag sein aber das is meiner meinung nach noch lange kein grund alles was ein bisschen rechts wirkt direkt als nazi-irgentwas zu bezeichnen....es gibt auch menschen die rechts sind und keine nazis


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. August 2009)

mal ne frage kann es sein dass es wieder einen neuen Propaganda Bericht von der Sehr gut Geschulten Redaktion von Frontal 21 gibt der Gegen uns ach so Pöse WoW Spieler aufhetzt? Ich habe vorhin wieder mal einen Besorgen anruf meiner Mutter bekommen.


----------



## quik'Silver (5. August 2009)

Guze schrieb:


> Die Musik die er gepostet hat (Feindflug - Stukas im Visier z.B.) ist keineswegs der beweiß, das er Nazi sein sollte. Diese Musikrichtung ist Industrial, zu der man in der Gothic-szene in Disco's tanzt..
> 
> Hier ein Beispiel wie so ein Tanz aussehen kann: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SP5IjegKEjA



Ich hab ja nichts gegen Gothics oder so, aber das ist find ich ein bisschen arg krass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber Geschmackssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Es beginnt zu Lagen D:


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

quik schrieb:


> Er meinte Jimi Hendrix. Übrigens - deine Flames sind total Kacke und interressieren wirklich NIEMANDEN


sry, jimi hendixs is toll^^ entschuldigung für alle flames die ich grad iwie gemacht hab, bin nur grad iwie angepisst von meiner ex -.-*


----------



## Lillyan (5. August 2009)

Bussen schrieb:


> Tus es nicht Lilly er will dich nur auf die dunkle Seite verführen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bin ich da nicht schon? *umguck*


----------



## Draicul (5. August 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> du hast recht^^ aber es ist geläufig das leute das denken. boah im italienurlaub hab ich mal nen glatzkopf mit nem Tausenjähriges reich t-shirt gesehn und daruter ein allbekanntes kreuz...boah den hätt ich erstechen können, 100mal in die brust ...



Dazu hättest du aber erst Mama fragen müssen , ob du ein Messer bekommst ... und weisst ja Messer , Gabel , Schere ,Licht gehören in kleine Kinderhände nicht ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

quik schrieb:


> Er meinte Jimi Hendrix. Übrigens - deine Flames sind total Kacke und interressieren wirklich NIEMANDEN


sry für alle flames die ich gemacht habe, bin nur grad extrem angepisst wegen meiner ex -.-* naja, jimmy Hendrix is toll^^


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

quik schrieb:


> Er meinte Jimi Hendrix. Übrigens - deine Flames sind total Kacke und interressieren wirklich NIEMANDEN


sry für alle flames die ich gemacht habe, bin nur grad extrem angepisst wegen meiner ex -.-* naja, jimmy Hendrix is toll^^


----------



## Liandrin (5. August 2009)

o.O


----------



## FallenAngel88 (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Es beginnt zu Lagen D:



kein wunder die gesamte deutschsprachige WoW community geht jetzt auf buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GodofWarr (5. August 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> mag sein aber das is meiner meinung nach noch lange kein grund alles was ein bisschen rechts wirkt direkt als nazi-irgentwas zu bezeichnen....es gibt auch menschen die rechts sind und keine nazis



Da hast du wahrscheinlich recht...


----------



## Alisamixi (5. August 2009)

Woah, ich musste EnGB löschen im WoW verzeichnis damit der platz reicht -.-


----------



## Draicul (5. August 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> du hast recht^^ aber es ist geläufig das leute das denken. boah im italienurlaub hab ich mal nen glatzkopf mit nem Tausenjähriges reich t-shirt gesehn und daruter ein allbekanntes kreuz...boah den hätt ich erstechen können, 100mal in die brust ...



Dazu hättest du aber erst Mama fragen müssen , ob du ein Messer bekommst ... und weisst ja Messer , Gabel , Schere ,Licht gehören in kleine Kinderhände nicht ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Bin ich da nicht schon? *umguck*



Stimmt lillyan is sehr sehr Böse :x


----------



## Domalias (5. August 2009)

Die SEEERRRRVVVEEERRR siiiinnnnnddddd OOOONNNLLLINNNNEEEE....schneeelll rauf -,.........


Grins schade doch nicht. . . .Hehehe.Hab nur sehr gute Laune........





Man man man,wer hat denn meine schöne große Leere Lücke verkleinert grins


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Bin ich da nicht schon? *umguck*



*auf avatar und titel guck*...

Die dunkle seite ist auch nicht mehr das was sie mal war...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> kein wunder die gesamte deutschsprachige WoW community geht jetzt auf buffed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nope Zam sagte grade es sind 2 wartungs scripts angesprungen deswegen die laggs :>


----------



## Ali-babar (5. August 2009)

BossRulE schrieb:


> hier mal was für bkloppte jugendliche, die eh keine ahnung von Rap haben: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jyk4YkvCJ8



OMG kommst mit so nem Spasten-"Rapper"-JEEA Schreier XD 

Hier mal was, für jeden der vor 1996 noch kein Rap kannte [post="0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMm_kFI4zLk[/post]


----------



## da_lolo (5. August 2009)

StrangeFabs schrieb:


> fail. und los, jetzt beschimpf mich als Nazi, ich bins gewöhnt!
> 
> Schade dass Beton nicht brennt.



Wo bitte Fail?
Was habt ihr eig alle für ein Problem? Fühlt ihr euch angegriffen, wenn ich Nazis angreif??? 
OMG..
und zu diesen Cyber-goths.. jedem das seine, meins isses nicht, und die Musik erst recht nicht, wenn man ein Sturmkampfbomber besingt... 
Und wenn ihr sagt, dass diese Band des Thema nur verarscht, wo ist die Ironie? ich kann dort nichts finden, außer das sie den Namen des Flieger sagen.
Ihr bildet euch ziemlich viel ein, für mich ist das Thema gegessen, weil ich kein Bock auf Rechte hab.
Und wer sich angegriffen fühlt, selber Schuld....


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> *auf avatar und titel guck*...
> 
> Die dunkle seite ist auch nicht mehr das was sie mal war...
> 
> ...


 das stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MØUJØU O.O (5. August 2009)

die wartungsarbeiten brauchen sicher bis heute abend,20 uhr <.<


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. August 2009)

und sind schon die ersten server online?
wenn nich hier nen frisch gestelltes schweinchen, hab gestern noch bissl kochen hoch gepusht


----------



## Smiley26793 (5. August 2009)

boa ich bekomme hier nen affen, immer auf f5 drücken damit der nächste post kommt, kann man iwo einstellen das sich die seite neu aktualisiert sobald was neues kommt? wenn nicht sollte das mal einer programmieren , ist bestimmt ne marktlücke xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GodofWarr (5. August 2009)

da_lolo schrieb:


> Wo bitte Fail?
> Was habt ihr eig alle für ein Problem? Fühlt ihr euch angegriffen, wenn ich Nazis angreif???
> OMG..
> und zu diesen Cyber-goths.. jedem das seine, meins isses nicht, und die Musik erst recht nicht, wenn man ein Sturmkampfbomber besingt...
> ...



Das trifft es glaube ich exakt!


----------



## Gizmogremlin (5. August 2009)

MØUJØU schrieb:


> die wartungsarbeiten brauchen sicher bis heute abend,20 uhr <.<



AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH sag doch nicht sowas. Da bekomm ich Angst!


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (5. August 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> sry für alle flames die ich gemacht habe, bin nur grad extrem angepisst wegen meiner ex -.-* naja, jimmy Hendrix is toll^^




Passt schon ich überles sowas geflissentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaja die Frauen die bringen uns Männer noch mal um  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zum Thema Skinhead und Nazis und Punks http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fk8zl3Ebnpc


----------



## Gizmogremlin (5. August 2009)

MØUJØU schrieb:


> die wartungsarbeiten brauchen sicher bis heute abend,20 uhr <.<



AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH sag doch nicht sowas. Da bekomm ich Angst!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Gizmogremlin schrieb:


> AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH sag doch nicht sowas. Da bekomm ich Angst!



Immer Positiv denken


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (5. August 2009)

mh.. mal Offtopic:

Ich hab grad ausversehn meine Papierkorb-Verknüpfung vom Desktop gelöscht, und hab kein Plan wie ich die Wiederherstellen kann (Es gab nur diese eine Verknüpfung vom Papierkorb, ich hab schon mein PC nach nem anderen Papierkorb durchsucht, aber nichts gefunden)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. August 2009)

kennt ihr das noch? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGACNG7-zsI original kommt das besser rüber


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Guze schrieb:


> mh.. mal Offtopic:
> 
> Ich hab grad ausversehn meine Papierkorb-Verknüpfung vom Desktop gelöscht, und hab kein Plan wie ich die Wiederherstellen kann (Es gab nur diese eine Verknüpfung vom Papierkorb, ich hab schon mein PC nach nem anderen Papierkorb durchsucht, aber nichts gefunden)
> 
> ...



Explorer Den Papirkorb Unten anklicken Und eine Verknüpfung erstellen O_o


----------



## Mjuu (5. August 2009)

Guze schrieb:


> mh.. mal Offtopic:
> 
> Ich hab grad ausversehn meine Papierkorb-Verknüpfung vom Desktop gelöscht, und hab kein Plan wie ich die Wiederherstellen kann (Es gab nur diese eine Verknüpfung vom Papierkorb, ich hab schon mein PC nach nem anderen Papierkorb durchsucht, aber nichts gefunden)
> 
> ...



start->systemsteuerung 

da ist er =)

e//: sry ich erzähle müll (HAHA wortwitz -.-)


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. August 2009)

wie krank manche leute sind http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azGhHh9mV_Q...mp;feature=fvwp


----------



## Senseless6666 (5. August 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> sry für alle flames die ich gemacht habe, bin nur grad extrem angepisst wegen meiner ex -.-* naja, jimmy Hendrix is toll^^


Uninteressant
Im ernst, ich glaub da will wer Mitleid, NÖ!


----------



## Lillyan (5. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> *auf avatar und titel guck*...
> 
> Die dunkle seite ist auch nicht mehr das was sie mal war...
> 
> ...


*nuschel* Alles Tarnung


----------



## Compléxx (5. August 2009)

mir is langweilig -.-


----------



## GodofWarr (5. August 2009)

Compléxx schrieb:


> mir is langweilig -.-



Komm doch mit ne Runde Cod zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VaulTier (5. August 2009)

Argh. Ebend aufgestanden. Gedacht: 12 Uhr kanns ja gleich einloggen. Eingeloggt -> Server alle offline. Gedankenblitz: Verdammt war heute Nacht um 2 nicht die Wartezeit auf 15 Uhr verlängert worden? Geschrien: SCHEISSE VERDAMMTE! Freundin wacht auf und will direkt Frühstück gemacht haben.


Alles in allem: Epic Fail :/

Und der Thread wächst wie nie zuvor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Komm nicht hinter her mit dem Lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ach und: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEWgs6YQR9A


----------



## Cradle01 (5. August 2009)

Compléxx schrieb:


> mir is langweilig -.-



mir auch mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *nuschel* Alles Tarnung



JaJa Im IRC is sie immer Ganz Böse *WEIN*


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (5. August 2009)

>.< Ah, vielen Dank, BladeDragonGX
Und danke auch an Mjuu^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. August 2009)

ich glaub das war damals legendär für bill http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cagqS4LrY8c


----------



## Raema (5. August 2009)

Guze schrieb:


> mh.. mal Offtopic:
> 
> Ich hab grad ausversehn meine Papierkorb-Verknüpfung vom Desktop gelöscht, und hab kein Plan wie ich die Wiederherstellen kann (Es gab nur diese eine Verknüpfung vom Papierkorb, ich hab schon mein PC nach nem anderen Papierkorb durchsucht, aber nichts gefunden)
> 
> ...



ich nehme mal an du hast vista, da hatte ich nämlich mal das selbe problem.
rechtsklick auf den desktop -> Anpassen -> links in der leiste auf "Desktopsymbole ändern" -> den Haken bei Papierkorb wieder hin


----------



## PeriBelgium (5. August 2009)

Compléxx schrieb:


> mir is langweilig -.-


Mir auch, höre Musik, surfe von hier bis LastFM herum, lese das es eventuell irgendwann ein neues Medal oh Honor geben soll, jaja mal guggn...


----------



## quik'Silver (5. August 2009)

MØUJØU schrieb:


> die wartungsarbeiten brauchen sicher bis heute abend,20 uhr <.<



Never... Ich hab doch um 19:00 Uhr Raid...
Und NEIN, wir gehen nichts ins Kolloseum weils da eh nur laggt, sondern räumen erstmal bisschen in Uldu auf um dann am Sonntag genug Zeit haben um die Hardmodes zu tryen.


----------



## GodofWarr (5. August 2009)

quik schrieb:


> Never... Ich hab doch um 19:00 Uhr Raid...
> Und NEIN, wir gehen nichts ins Kolloseum weils da eh nur laggt, sondern räumen erstmal bisschen in Uldu auf um dann am Sonntag genug Zeit haben um die Hardmodes zu tryen.



Meinst du Ulu wird nicht laggen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (5. August 2009)

Raema schrieb:


> ich nehme mal an du hast vista, da hatte ich nämlich mal das selbe problem.
> rechtsklick auf den desktop -> Anpassen -> links in der leiste auf "Desktopsymbole ändern" -> den Haken bei Papierkorb wieder hin



Jop, habe Vista, BladeDragonGX methode hat aber auch geklappt.
Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Antwort ;D


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Guze schrieb:


> Jop, habe Vista, BladeDragonGX methode hat aber auch geklappt.
> Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Antwort ;D






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Freut mich das ich Helfen Konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. August 2009)

und ratet mal was bei vista passiert ist? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFx62_Iadjg...feature=related


----------



## Mofeist (5. August 2009)

3.2 suckt


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> 3.2 suckt



Hoecker sie sind raus!


----------



## GodofWarr (5. August 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> 3.2 suckt



Schwachsinn


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> 3.2 suckt



you suck!


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (5. August 2009)

Ich mach mal meine Playstation an, noch ein wenig Final Fantasy 7 zocken.

Mal langsam auf den ersten Weaponkampf vorbereiten ^^


----------



## Easyrain (5. August 2009)

Guze schrieb:


> mh.. mal Offtopic:
> 
> Ich hab grad ausversehn meine Papierkorb-Verknüpfung vom Desktop gelöscht, und hab kein Plan wie ich die Wiederherstellen kann (Es gab nur diese eine Verknüpfung vom Papierkorb, ich hab schon mein PC nach nem anderen Papierkorb durchsucht, aber nichts gefunden)
> 
> ...


bei Vista: Rechte Maustaste auf eine freie Stelle des Desktops > Anpassen > (oben links) Desktopysymbole ändern ...

bei XP (...glaube ich...): Rechte Maustaste auf eine freie Stelle des Desktops > Anzeige (!?) > Dektop oder Bildschirmhintergung > Da müsste unten links ein Button sein mit dem sich ein extra Fenster öffnet wo man die Standart-Desktopsymbole einstellen kann.


----------



## GodofWarr (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hoecker sie sind raus!



Einfach zu herrlich diese Sendung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (5. August 2009)

was bringt der Patch gutes? was ich erkenne nur Mist


----------



## PeriBelgium (5. August 2009)

Lady Gaga soll ein Zwitter sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (5. August 2009)

PeriBelgium schrieb:


> Lady Gaga soll ein Zwitter sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
bitte? oO


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (5. August 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Ich mach mal meine Playstation an, noch ein wenig Final Fantasy 7 zocken.
> 
> Mal langsam auf den ersten Weaponkampf vorbereiten ^^



mmh.. ich könnte auchma wieder FInal Fantasy 7 zocken, nur erwartet mich dort nichts mehr >.< lvl 99, Weaponkämpfe gemeistert, Sphiroth ins Jenseits geschickt ;|

Ich zock jetz ne Runde Sword of the New World ><


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> was bringt der Patch gutes? was ich erkenne nur Mist



Dann musst du ja nicht Rum heulen Sondern WoW Aufhören? =/


----------



## Gizmogremlin (5. August 2009)

PeriBelgium schrieb:


> Lady Gaga soll ein Zwitter sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer sagt denn sowas?


----------



## GodofWarr (5. August 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> was bringt der Patch gutes? was ich erkenne nur Mist



Das twinken wird erleichtert ein neues "hoffentlich" abwechslungsreiches BG Klassen änderungen am Pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 usw.


----------



## quik'Silver (5. August 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> und ratet mal was bei vista passiert ist? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFx62_Iadjg...feature=related



Und rate mal, ob das 'ne Verarsche ist oder nicht. 
Er macht das Gleiche wie im 98er-Video, sagt fast das Gleiche und es passiert fast das Gleiche.


----------



## hackle (5. August 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> hau ab du nazi!



für die geistige reife sollts nen kommentarlosen forenbann gebn.....


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

PeriBelgium schrieb:


> Lady Gaga soll ein Zwitter sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wen interessierts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (5. August 2009)

PeriBelgium schrieb:


> Lady Gaga soll ein Zwitter sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und wen wundert das nun? Oo


----------



## GodofWarr (5. August 2009)

hackle schrieb:


> für die geistige reife sollts nen kommentarlosen forenbann gebn.....



Schluss jetzt genug Nazi Geschichten am frühen morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

GodofWarr schrieb:


> Schluss jetzt genug Nazi Geschichten am frühen morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Richtig davon hatten wir heute schon genug ^^


----------



## Mofeist (5. August 2009)

GodofWarr schrieb:


> Das twinken wird erleichtert ein neues "hoffentlich" abwechslungsreiches BG Klassen änderungen am Pala
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ok stimmt das mit twinken ist gut aber das neue Bg habe ich schon getestet und leider für schlecht befunden weiterhin werden ja die alten Bgs generft. hatte gestern die letzte Schlacht im Ws es war ein Kopf an Kopf über 1std 30 bis fast zum serverdown solche epischen Schlachten wirds im neuen Ws und den "neuen" alten Bgs wohl nicht mehr geben


----------



## Darkgaara (5. August 2009)

VaulTier schrieb:


> Argh. Ebend aufgestanden. Gedacht: 12 Uhr kanns ja gleich einloggen. Eingeloggt -> Server alle offline. Gedankenblitz: Verdammt war heute Nacht um 2 nicht die Wartezeit auf 15 Uhr verlängert worden? Geschrien: SCHEISSE VERDAMMTE! Freundin wacht auf und will direkt Frühstück gemacht haben.
> 
> 
> Alles in allem: Epic Fail :/
> ...




tzz wenn ich neben meine Freundin liegen würde, würde ich doch nicht aufstehen um WoW zu zocken^^

ich hätte da andere Sachen im Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowforce2 (5. August 2009)

PeriBelgium schrieb:


> Lady Gaga soll ein Zwitter sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



deine mama soll ein zwitter sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ach,den musst ich einfach bringen sorry ^^ war nich so gemeint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


BTW: ich glaub mofeist hat recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (5. August 2009)

Mal ne andere Idee es ist voll geiles Wetter also Raus mit euch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<--------muss leider arbeiten


----------



## quik'Silver (5. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5C6X9vOEkU

Ring ring 
Ring ring 
Ring ring 
Ring ring 
Banana phone, I got this feeling


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> was bringt der Patch gutes? was ich erkenne nur Mist



1. Hör auf wenns dir nicht passt

2. Bevor du begründungen vorderst, begründe selber mal

3. Was du erkenn nichts gut weil du nichts gut erkenn du tun?


----------



## Jiffah (5. August 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> bitte? oO




sagt Punkt 12


----------



## GodofWarr (5. August 2009)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Idee es ist voll geiles Wetter also Raus mit euch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir wohnen nicht alle in Grainbach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

quik schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5C6X9vOEkU
> 
> Ring ring
> Ring ring
> ...




XD EPIC =D Resident evil mitten im Massacker und die musik zusammen ist einfach hammer xD...


----------



## kingkryzon (5. August 2009)

quik schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5C6X9vOEkU
> 
> Ring ring
> Ring ring
> ...


die half life version is noch geiler liebe das lied*sing*


----------



## Mofriese (5. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> 1. Hör auf wenns dir nicht passt
> 
> 2. Bevor du begründungen vorderst, begründe selber mal
> 
> 3. Was du erkenn nichts gut weil du nichts gut erkenn du tun?



WTF? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (5. August 2009)

zibbi schrieb:


> habt ihr nich mal was bessers  zu tun  ausser  hier zu schreiben  bei dem schönen wetter ? freundin weg gehen oder so  ach stimmt  euch will ja keiner  weil ihr  ganzen tag nur auf buffed  seit  echt arm
> 
> mfg
> 
> ...



Leider noch genug im Haus zu tun, Freundin pennt noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ordos123 (5. August 2009)

Jah mein Buch Die Rache der Zwerge  is angekommen ich hab jetzt was zutun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schlaazer (5. August 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> ok stimmt das mit twinken ist gut aber das neue Bg habe ich schon getestet und leider für schlecht befunden weiterhin werden ja die alten Bgs generft. hatte gestern die letzte Schlacht im Ws es war ein Kopf an Kopf über 1std 30 bis fast zum serverdown solche epischen Schlachten wirds im neuen Ws und den "neuen" alten Bgs wohl nicht mehr geben




Wer will sowas ? 1h30min WS... da hätte ich geleavt... ganz ehrlich


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2009)

quik schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5C6X9vOEkU
> 
> Ring ring
> Ring ring
> ...


xD ich mag die musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die lustig


----------



## PeriBelgium (5. August 2009)

Jiffah schrieb:


> sagt Punkt 12


Also ehrlich Punkt 12 gucken. TSSS also ehrlich, schäm dich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja das Wetter is geil, verdammt, also raus und Sonne tanken und der Haut ein bissel UV Strahlung geben.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

zibbi schrieb:


> habt ihr nich mal was bessers  zu tun  ausser  hier zu schreiben  bei dem schönen wetter ? freundin weg gehen oder so  ach stimmt  euch will ja keiner  weil ihr  ganzen tag nur auf buffed  seit  echt arm
> 
> mfg
> 
> ...



Raus Bitte So was wie du hat hier glaube ich Nix Zu suchen wenn es dich stört dann gehe du doch einfach raus oder so aber Nerv hier kein Und Beleidigen ist schon gar nicht angebracht


----------



## Caveman1979 (5. August 2009)

GodofWarr schrieb:


> Wir wohnen nicht alle in Grainbach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




laut wetterkarte ist aber ganz Deutschland heute das schöne wetter gegönt,also keinen ausreden das ihr nicht am schönsten Fleck Deutschlands wohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GodofWarr (5. August 2009)

schlaazer schrieb:


> Wer will sowas ? 1h30min WS... da hätte ich geleavt... ganz ehrlich



Hey hey nicht gegen Hordentliches Friedhof gezerge!


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (5. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iow5n2LU0L0

einfach nur Geil :<


----------



## Darkgaara (5. August 2009)

zibbi schrieb:


> habt ihr nich mal was bessers  zu tun  ausser  hier zu schreiben  bei dem schönen wetter ? freundin weg gehen oder so  ach stimmt  euch will ja keiner  weil ihr  ganzen tag nur auf buffed  seit  echt arm
> 
> mfg
> 
> ...



es gibt auch Leute, die müssen arbeiten und haben keine Ferien.

Und JA! Ich will Mitleid haben, ICH WILL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (5. August 2009)

Guze schrieb:


> mmh.. ich könnte auchma wieder FInal Fantasy 7 zocken, nur erwartet mich dort nichts mehr >.< lvl 99, Weaponkämpfe gemeistert, Sphiroth ins Jenseits geschickt ;|
> 
> Ich zock jetz ne Runde Sword of the New World ><




Sephiroth hab Ich auch noch vor mir ^^

Bin grad Fort Condor fertig nachdem Weapon kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum gibt es nicht sowas wie FF7 mit Spielgrafik von Heute ? Da würde Ich meinen Account direkt still legen und nur noch das neue Spiel zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowforce2 (5. August 2009)

um die nazi-debatte hier zu beenden unso
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-YaEEaGI80
auch wenn ich hip-hop sch... finde >.>


----------



## GodofWarr (5. August 2009)

Darkgaara schrieb:


> es gibt auch Leute, die müssen arbeiten und haben keine Ferien.
> 
> Und JA! Ich will Mitleid haben, ICH WILL
> 
> ...



Nagut bissl Mitleid für Darkgaara aber nu ists gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schlaazer (5. August 2009)

GodofWarr schrieb:


> Hey hey nicht gegen Hordentliches Friedhof gezerge!




*g* aber nicht 1h30min... das muss nun nicht sein... 
Was wir mal gemacht haben ist, 0:2 für Horde.. ALLE in die Base und solange Flagge bewacht bis das halbe gegnerische Lager geleavt hat... 1:2... 2:2... 3:2 ;-)


----------



## PeriBelgium (5. August 2009)

Hmmmm hab Hunger...


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

Mofriese schrieb:


> WTF?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gute begründung, so schreib ich ab jetzt meine reviews  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fable 2 Bewertung: WOOOHOOO

DIABLO 3: WTF????? ITS EPIC!

AION: BLÖÖÖÖD UND DOOOOF


----------



## Phesa (5. August 2009)

Hiho buffis

*mal ne xxxxxxl pizza reinstell* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GodofWarr (5. August 2009)

schlaazer schrieb:


> *g* aber nicht 1h30min... das muss nun nicht sein...
> Was wir mal gemacht haben ist, 0:2 für Horde.. ALLE in die Base und solange Flagge bewacht bis das halbe gegnerische Lager geleavt hat... 1:2... 2:2... 3:2 ;-)



Hehe ja da brauchste bloß 2 Bäumchen und nen Pala rein stecken und ich würde durchdrehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

PeriBelgium schrieb:


> Hmmmm hab Hunger...



Ess was soll Helfen BTW ich gehe ma gleich Pizza Holen Dan bin ich GLEICH ma afk


----------



## Mofeist (5. August 2009)

GodofWarr schrieb:


> Hey hey nicht gegen Hordentliches Friedhof gezerge!




es war kein wirkliches Gezerge. der Bg verlauf war 1:0 ally 1:1 dann 2:1 und 2:2 es wurden immer wieder die Flaggen abgefangen gegnerische Flaggenträger kurz vor dem Ziel überwältigt es wurde geheilt auf beiden Seiten nicht geflamt sondern supportet. Allen Teilnehmern hat es Spaß gemacht den es war zumindest auf Allianzseiten von Beginn an die selbe Besetzung. Es geht nunmal nicht allen um das Ehre farmen sondern um den Spaß an den Bgs was die Arena/Spieler versaut haben.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (5. August 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Warum gibt es nicht sowas wie FF7 mit Spielgrafik von Heute ? Da würde Ich meinen Account direkt still legen und nur noch das neue Spiel zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wär ma richtig Hammer. Soll ja sowas für PS3 geben, hab ich gehört


----------



## Morfelpotz (5. August 2009)

> boa ich bekomme hier nen affen, immer auf f5 drücken damit der nächste post kommt, kann man iwo einstellen das sich die seite neu aktualisiert sobald was neues kommt? wenn nicht sollte das mal einer programmieren , ist bestimmt ne marktlücke xD jester.gif



Marktlücke ist schon ewigzeiten geschlossen.
Für FireFox heißt das Addon "Reload-Every"....

zu finden --> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/115

Da kann man dan mit Rechtsklick in nem Menue auswählen wie oft die Site aktualisiert werden soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trollmastere (5. August 2009)

PeriBelgium schrieb:


> Hmmmm hab Hunger...



Ich auch, aber mach jetzt was dagegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schlaazer (5. August 2009)

GodofWarr schrieb:


> Hehe ja da brauchste bloß 2 Bäumchen und nen Pala rein stecken und ich würde durchdrehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




rofl... naja Bäumchen kannste ab heute dann "schneller absägen"


----------



## Ali-babar (5. August 2009)

also ich geh jetzt ma raus, an die sonne und sauf n paar bier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Morfelpotz schrieb:


> Marktlücke ist schon ewigzeiten geschlossen.
> Für FireFox heißt das Addon "Reload-Every"....
> 
> zu finden --> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/115
> ...



Hat Opera Gleich Integriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

super jetzt habt ihr mir auch hunger geamcht^^


----------



## Shadowfax (5. August 2009)

boriiiiiingg alles erledigt was freundin auf zettel geschrieben hat ^^
arbeitsnachweis ausgefühlt ;D


----------



## felinoisia (5. August 2009)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Richtig geil.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



combichrist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

feindlug hör ich zwar auch gern... aber die frage rechts stell ich mir ned... hörs wegen den liedern und der kraft die dahintersteht... eig. sollten sie links bzw. neutral eingestellt sein, sagen viele... bzw. auch tlw. die texte... aber is bei musik immer interpretationssache...

MERA LUNA ICH KOMME XD


----------



## Celian (5. August 2009)

Also ich und meine Freundin schauen uns das gerade an: http://failblog.org/

Vielleicht auch noch eine Ablenkung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüsse Celian


----------



## GodofWarr (5. August 2009)

schlaazer schrieb:


> rofl... naja Bäumchen kannste ab heute dann "schneller absägen"



Woho spätestens jetzt haben die patch 3.2 buuuhmänner unrecht mit ihrer Aussage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja un sonst wünsch ich euch allen nen frühen Server restart verdrück mich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

So Ich bin Ma Fix ne Pizza Holen Ne Bis Gleich \o/


----------



## schlaazer (5. August 2009)

Shadowfax schrieb:


> boriiiiiingg alles erledigt was freundin auf zettel geschrieben hat ^^
> arbeitsnachweis ausgefühlt ;D




EPIC FAIL: ausgefühlt 

Ich hoffe Du hast Deinen Nachweis nicht genauso ausgefüllt...


----------



## Shadowfax (5. August 2009)

kluckscheisser ^^


----------



## nubbeldupp (5. August 2009)

Ich finds echt arm von Blizz das die es nicht schaffen Ihre gesteckten Ziele zu erreichen... dh wenn es heisst um 11 sind die server wieder on das die dann auch fehlerfrei on gehen ...


----------



## Mind89 (5. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQB0HVtCpak


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> So Ich bin Ma Fix ne Pizza Holen Ne Bis Gleich \o/


Wollte ich auch grade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VaulTier (5. August 2009)

Darkgaara schrieb:


> tzz wenn ich neben meine Freundin liegen würde, würde ich doch nicht aufstehen um WoW zu zocken^^
> 
> ich hätte da andere Sachen im Kopf
> 
> ...



Fühl mich seit 6 uhr so leer im Innern, wenn du verstehst. Blut ist auch ncoh nicht wieder wirklich im Kopf. Ausßerdem, wenn die schläft und ich beobachte sie gibts eh nur was an die Mamel. xD Also, einzigen Alternativen: WoW oder weiterschlaften (geht allerdings nicht, sie brauch platz, liegt Kreuz und Quer :/) oder aber vors bett setzen und TV.

Hab mich jetzt für Buffed UND tv entschieden, die Serveverbindungsrkapazitäten von Buffed scheinen am limit zu sein^^


----------



## Frostbeule16 (5. August 2009)

nubbeldupp schrieb:


> Ich finds echt arm von Blizz das die es nicht schaffen Ihre gesteckten Ziele zu erreichen... dh wenn es heisst um 11 sind die server wieder on das die dann auch fehlerfrei on gehen ...



naja , sie sollten überhaupt ma ihre Ziele net so früh stecken weil sie es jedes mal net schaffen aber trotzdem die uhrzeiten so früh angeben


----------



## WeRkO (5. August 2009)

nubbeldupp schrieb:


> Ich finds echt arm von Blizz das die es nicht schaffen Ihre gesteckten Ziele zu erreichen... dh wenn es heisst um 11 sind die server wieder on das die dann auch fehlerfrei on gehen ...



Naja, um 2 oder 3 Uhr nachts wurde die Downtime schon auf 15 Uhr verlängert, von daher sehe ich kein Problem.


----------



## Cotraxis (5. August 2009)

naja combichrist is nun nicht meine spate an musik ^^ aber so auf enomine oder within temptation hätt ich nun wahnsinnige lust ^^ xD


----------



## OnlineClown (5. August 2009)

Ordos123 schrieb:


> Jah mein Buch Die Rache der Zwerge  is angekommen ich hab jetzt was zutun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Habe WOW Links liegen gelassen 3 Wochen lang für die gesamte Reihe xDxDxD


----------



## WeRkO (5. August 2009)

nubbeldupp schrieb:


> Ich finds echt arm von Blizz das die es nicht schaffen Ihre gesteckten Ziele zu erreichen... dh wenn es heisst um 11 sind die server wieder on das die dann auch fehlerfrei on gehen ...



Naja, um 2 oder 3 Uhr nachts wurde die Downtime schon auf 15 Uhr verlängert, von daher sehe ich kein Problem.


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

nubbeldupp schrieb:


> Ich finds echt arm von Blizz das die es nicht schaffen Ihre gesteckten Ziele zu erreichen... dh wenn es heisst um 11 sind die server wieder on das die dann auch fehlerfrei on gehen ...



Das ziel war vor den wartungsarbeiten schon 15 uhr, somit haben sie nicht länger gebraucht als angekündigt bis jetzt und ihr ziel also bis jetzt noch nicht verfehlt


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

re vom Pizza Holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gizmogremlin (5. August 2009)

Super Mario

Noch was für die alten Hasen unter uns


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. August 2009)

da is der hier besser http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWtC1uimwB4&NR=1

da war wohl einer schneller


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

Gizmogremlin schrieb:


> Super Mario
> 
> Noch was für die alten Hasen unter uns



Du glaubst ich bin fett?


----------



## MiKlAtScH (5. August 2009)

so hallo auch von mir hehe dauert ja noch n wenk bis die server laufen so etwas witziges für ecuh bei youtube gefunden aus meiner stadt lol zu geil dne typen habe ich auch scho gesehen^^




und hier ma n guten song finde ich und erspart mir die flames die sei dick wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*kaffee schlürf*


----------



## MiKlAtScH (5. August 2009)

so hallo auch von mir hehe dauert ja noch n wenk bis die server laufen so etwas witziges für ecuh bei youtube gefunden aus meiner stadt lol zu geil dne typen habe ich auch scho gesehen^^




und hier ma n guten song finde ich und erspart mir die flames die sei dick wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*kaffee schlürf*


----------



## DarkStar89 (5. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Das ziel war vor den wartungsarbeiten schon 15 uhr, somit haben sie nicht länger gebraucht als angekündigt bis jetzt und ihr ziel also bis jetzt noch nicht verfehlt



Stimmt so nicht. Es stand bis 24 Uhr Gestern abend noch "Wartungswarbeit von 3 bis 11 Uhr." Also haben sie ihr gestecktes ziehl doch nicht eingehalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mir ist das zimmlich egal wie lange die OFF sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Zomg der In der Bahn >_<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Mohar is meine Pizza lecker


----------



## PeriBelgium (5. August 2009)

Gegessen habe, ein Baguette. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So wenn alles gut geht nur noch 2 Stunden, die ich wohl irgendwie draussen verbringen werde, hmm ein MP3 Player, grübellll....


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

DarkStar89 schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht. Es stand bis 24 Uhr Gestern abend noch "Wartungswarbeit von 3 bis 11 Uhr." Also haben sie ihr gestecktes ziehl doch nicht eingehalten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und was sagte ich? vor den wartungsarbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sie haben es so um die 2 uhr nachts geändert, also war beim start des zieles 15 uhr anvisiert, und nicht 11 uhr


----------



## Infèrnál (5. August 2009)

Server überfordert xD


----------



## VaulTier (5. August 2009)

25% Double Posts heute? :X


----------



## Delröy1 (5. August 2009)

ihr ebil 2x poster! bei dem wetter auf den server warten? bissi banane ich geh nun das freibad raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hauter


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

VaulTier schrieb:


> 25% Double Posts heute? :X



naja wens Laggt Passiert das schonmal ^^


----------



## schlaazer (5. August 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> ... Es geht nunmal nicht allen um das Ehre farmen sondern um den Spaß an den Bgs was die Arena/Spieler versaut haben.



/sign

Geb ich Dir 100% Recht... ich warte ja noch auf den Tag wo ArenaEquip auch nur noch in selbiger verwendet werden darf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winara (5. August 2009)

Nanu ist so "still" geworden hier...

Alle am Mampfen?


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (5. August 2009)

BladeDragon? Dein Fate Stay Night Signaturbild gefällt mir.. eines der besten Wallpaper vom Anime :>


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Guze schrieb:


> BladeDragon? Dein Fate Stay Night Signaturbild gefällt mir.. eines der besten Wallpaper vom Anime :>



Thx ^^ Hm jetzt wurde ich grade Per PM Geflamet xD


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm jetz twurde ich grade Per PM Geflamet xD



lol.. wieso das? c.O


----------



## schlaazer (5. August 2009)

ich chill gerade von der Hausarbeit mit Sascha Funke - Mango


----------



## quik'Silver (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Mohar is meine Pizza lecker



<--- Holt sich vl auch noch eine


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Guze schrieb:


> lol.. wieso das? c.O



ich habe ja kein RL und so xd Nur weil ich ma Nicht Rausgehe O_o


----------



## Rubinweapon (5. August 2009)

boriiiiiiiing ._.


----------



## Belgor (5. August 2009)

Hi Leute,
ich sitze hier und spiele ne Runde PS2 aus langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja was solls ich denke ich werd jetzt meine Badesachen packen und ne Runde ins Freibad gehen bei diesem schönen Wetter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und dann heute Abend ne Runde WoW spielen. Bin auf die neue Instanz gespannt ^^



Belgor


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (5. August 2009)

Ich hab grad ne Pizza Magherita im Ofen, Pizza mit nur Tomatensauce und n bisschen Käse.. war zufaul irgendwas draufzumachen :<

@ BladeDragon..

Ich geh auch nie nach Drausen, und hab dennoch RL+Rl-freunde ;|


----------



## Azzrah (5. August 2009)

schlaazer schrieb:


> ich chill gerade von der Hausarbeit mit Sascha Funke - Mango





fett fett fett, zu geil das lied ^^

dachte eig wow zocker höhren nur DIMMU BORGIR oder so =P


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

2 server sind on =D


----------



## Jurrasic (5. August 2009)

Es sind ja schon 2 Server on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordtheseiko (5. August 2009)

welche? werd ich gleich mal joinen undn dk machen^^


tante eddith schreit: Dun Morogh und Teredas (oder so ähnlich)
wo bleibt shattrath? xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Guze schrieb:


> Ich hab grad ne Pizza Magherita im Ofen, Pizza mit nur Tomatensauce und n bisschen Käse.. war zufaul irgendwas draufzumachen :<
> 
> @ BladeDragon..
> 
> Ich geh auch nie nach Drausen, und hab dennoch RL+Rl-freunde ;|



Du bist ich ich esse eine Magherita Grade Und Ich habe freunde Mit den gehe ich auch Feiern und so Also Kann mir keiner was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alisamixi (5. August 2009)

ALLE DUNMOROGH SERVER MENSCH MACHEN!


----------



## Noriel (5. August 2009)

Was machen die da atm bei Blizzard eigentlich? Gucken die da einfach zu wie der Patch auf die Server geladen wird?


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (5. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> 2 server sind on =D



Und uf keinem davon zocke ich.. hoffe ja, das wenn Kargath on is, ich sofort reinkomme und den TLPD endlich mal mein eigen nennen kann ;<


----------



## lordtheseiko (5. August 2009)

komtm alle server dun morogh udn macht euch ein mensch da sind über 60 player


----------



## Totebone (5. August 2009)

Noriel schrieb:


> Was machen die da atm bei Blizzard eigentlich? Gucken die da einfach zu wie der Patch auf die Server geladen wird?



Die gucken das alles funktioniert und keine Bug's da sind


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Du bist ich ich esse eine Magherita Grade Und Ich habe freunde Mit den gehe ich auch Feiern und so Also Kann mir keiner was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm.. Feiern.. ich errinner mich noch an die Maifestfeier im Ort >,<


----------



## Cradle01 (5. August 2009)

Noriel schrieb:


> Was machen die da atm bei Blizzard eigentlich? Gucken die da einfach zu wie der Patch auf die Server geladen wird?



Nein die schreiben die programmzeilen selber rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grukna (5. August 2009)

> so hallo auch von mir hehe dauert ja noch n wenk bis die server laufen so etwas witziges für ecuh bei youtube gefunden aus meiner stadt lol zu geil dne typen habe ich auch scho gesehen^^



Cool auch einer aus Leipzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

xD haha alle wieder off


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Nein die schreiben die programmzeilen selber rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Im Einfinger System wa? ^^


----------



## lordtheseiko (5. August 2009)

server heruntergefahrem -.-


----------



## Jurrasic (5. August 2009)

DunMorugh down xD


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2009)

Noriel schrieb:


> Was machen die da atm bei Blizzard eigentlich? Gucken die da einfach zu wie der Patch auf die Server geladen wird?


Der Patch muss auch ordentlich laufen auf dem Server, ohne das es zu problemen kommt?
Wartet doch einfach mal ab, wenn am Ende etwas nicht geht, nölt ihr auch alle rum, aber wenn Blizzard sich Zeit nimmt um den patch ordentlich aufzuspielen nölt ihr auch rum....


----------



## Mofeist (5. August 2009)

xD dun morogh eingeloggt Herunterfahren in 15:00 10sek später herunterfahren in 00:05 xD


----------



## Motte (5. August 2009)

Och sone längere auszeit hat mir wenigstens die Chance gegeben mal zu Shoppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ums vorweg zu sagen, ja ich bin süchtig und will unbedingt den Patch live sehen. Und ja ich hab ein Job, allerdings grad urlaub, also bitte keine "Arbeitslosen" oder "hast eh kein RL" geflame, von leuten die zur selben zeit wie ich im Forum unterwegs sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alisamixi (5. August 2009)

Manno wir wollten gerade Hoggerraid machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winara (5. August 2009)

Ich muss grad dran denken: Gehen die Server früher On- Dankt es keiner, aber wehe sie sind ne Minute zu spät.


----------



## lordtheseiko (5. August 2009)

och menno eben wäre fast en hoggerraid gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (5. August 2009)

Ihr habt die beiden Server gesprengt ;O


----------



## Alisamixi (5. August 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> xD dun morogh eingeloggt Herunterfahren in 15:00 10sek später herunterfahren in 00:05 xD


Ja das war das geilste =D

Alle wieder auf den ersten Server mensch erstellen!


----------



## Kamar (5. August 2009)

Sind wieder off, eben waren auch kurz zwei englische server on, Stormfeather und Vashj, aber ebenfalls wieder off ;D


----------



## Gerbo (5. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> xD haha alle wieder off



Das war ja ein langes Vergnügen*gg*


----------



## Cradle01 (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Im Einfinger System wa? ^^



Genau und dazu ist das noch die Putzfrau und der rest der Belegschaft liegt im Firmeneigenen Swimmingpool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chinsai (5. August 2009)

...und da sind die beiden Server auch schon wieder down^^

Denke die Serverarbeiten werden eh wieder bis 19:00 verlängert, so wie an jdem Patchday.


----------



## -CyraX- (5. August 2009)

kann das sein das man sich nichmal mit battlenet accounts einloggen kan?


----------



## brainether (5. August 2009)

neeeinn
einatme ausatme einatme ausatme einatme ausatme einatme ausatme einatme ausatme einatme ausatme


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

Winara schrieb:


> Ich muss grad dran denken: Gehen die Server früher On- Dankt es keiner, aber wehe sie sind ne Minute zu spät.



Bedankst du dich beim busfahrer das er seinen zeitplan einhält?^^


----------



## Alisamixi (5. August 2009)

ES IST 13:37 Uhr hier!!!!


----------



## Arotan (5. August 2009)

Hoffentlich gehts zeitig los^^. Aber es gibt immerhin schlimmeres http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0nPp9Y-QJE


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Alisamixi schrieb:


> ES IST 13:37 Uhr hier!!!!



OMGOMG Kreisch Ne man Echt Ihr Habts Geschaft die beiden server werden Jetzt NIE MEHR wieder on kommen :>


----------



## Mjuu (5. August 2009)

13:37


----------



## -CyraX- (5. August 2009)

brainether schrieb:


> neeeinn
> einatme ausatme einatme ausatme einatme ausatme einatme ausatme einatme ausatme einatme ausatme




sieht leider wohl so aus :/


----------



## lordtheseiko (5. August 2009)

wieso werden eigentlich immer 2 server hochgefahren? bestimmt um die funktionalität zu prüfen^^


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (5. August 2009)

Alisamixi schrieb:


> ES IST 13:37 Uhr hier!!!!



nice! uberl33t!


----------



## Naho (5. August 2009)

Ich geh nun raus Schwimmen man sieht sich in ca 30 min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

fall für galileo mystery...


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> OMGOMG Kreisch Ne man Echt Ihr Habts Geschaft die beiden server werden Jetzt NIE MEHR wieder on kommen :>



Yeahr 2 down 239 left!


----------



## SixNight (5. August 2009)

So laufen bestimmt grade alle süchtlinge rum die seit 3 Uhr das letzte mal gespielt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5XEcFKfwms


----------



## Winara (5. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Bedankst du dich beim busfahrer das er seinen zeitplan einhält?^^



Beim allen ÖPNV gilt diese Regel: Für Verspätungen gibts immer eine Erklärung, für zu Früh abfahren nicht. Und Fahrplan einhalten sollte dort Standard sein.


----------



## Graugon (5. August 2009)

Oh Mann ey, und wir wollten gerade die 25er Arena im heroic Modus clearen -.-


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. August 2009)

so wie ich das sehe ist der patch viel zu früh dran, hätten die nich noch 2 wochen warten können?
Mir is ja klar das es vom Technischen her gesehen ein riesen aufwand ist sowas zu installieren aber wir werden wieder einmal hingehalten und es kommen seitens Blizzard wirklich keine richtigen Informationen wieso das Patchen so lange dauert. Man könnte die Community ruhig mal über die Technischen Deteils Informieren, schließlich spielen nicht nur Jugendliche WoW sondern auch Erfahrende Informatiker und die Admins bei Blizz sind schlißelich nicht unfehlbar da würden ein paar Tipps seitens der Spieler bestimmt hilfteich sein.

Aber naja immerhin dauert es ha nur noch knapp ne stunde oder wurde die Wartezeit auf 18 verschoben? hab mein WoW zerschossen und installiert gerade neu.

mfg


----------



## Arosk (5. August 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> So laufen bestimmt grade alle süchtlinge rum die seit 3 Uhr das letzte mal gespielt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lustig...




nicht.


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> So laufen bestimmt grade alle süchtlinge rum die seit 3 Uhr das letzte mal gespielt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ROFL XD


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> So laufen bestimmt grade alle süchtlinge rum die seit 3 Uhr das letzte mal gespielt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jo kann ich nur zustimmen... OH MEIN GOTT!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (5. August 2009)

http://z0r.de falls ihr Langeweile habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordtheseiko (5. August 2009)

> So laufen bestimmt grade alle süchtlinge rum die seit 3 Uhr das letzte mal gespielt haben biggrin.gif XD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5XEcFKfwms






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arotan (5. August 2009)

Oh mein Gott der server is down http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JAcdbKFygg&feature=fvst lol


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> jo kann ich nur zustimmen... OH MEIN GOTT!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Q.Q du hast nen scheiß avatar mach den mal weg und such dir nen neuen =P


----------



## Niesehiese (5. August 2009)

alle die was von wow gucken wollen :
SOUTH PARK WOW FOGLE !!


http://www.southpark.de/alleEpisoden/1008/ 

gehste auf Staffel 10  und dann Make Love Not Warcraft  
so geil ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Q.Q du hast nen scheiß avatar mach den mal weg und such dir nen neuen =P



Aber du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sint (5. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Q.Q du hast nen scheiß avatar mach den mal weg und such dir nen neuen =P





kann ich nur zustimmen^^

kannst dir auch nen neuen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

Arotan schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott der server is down http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JAcdbKFygg&feature=fvst lol



xD lol wie geil


----------



## lordtheseiko (5. August 2009)

http://z0r.de/?id=121


----------



## Arotan (5. August 2009)

Hast du was gegen mich   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

Es kann nur einen Arthas Avatar geben....wir sehen uns auf dem schlachtfeld!


----------



## Arosk (5. August 2009)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=121



Ich war mal auf 4000 min xD


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=121



Zu dem....schon mal wer gewartet bis man letzten platz in der schlange ist? also bei position 1 in der schlange?^^ da läuft das ganze flash rückwerz.....


----------



## Quéx (5. August 2009)

ES TUT SICH WAS!! xD
Die server verschwinden jetzt stück für stück von der liste...Glaubt ihr die kommen schon vor 3 uhr onn?


----------



## arghhhesnervt (5. August 2009)

hoffentlich dauern die Serverarbeiten bis abends- will von Anfang an dabei sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Comp4ny (5. August 2009)

Yeahhhaaa ^^
Das Topt doch fast alles, und lässt sich noch super anhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwR6TCmuc-U&NR=1


----------



## Arosk (5. August 2009)

Zwei englische Server werden schon angzeigt, leider noch Offline ^^


----------



## schlaazer (5. August 2009)

Quéx schrieb:


> ES TUT SICH WAS!! xD
> Die server verschwinden jetzt stück für stück von der liste...Glaubt ihr die kommen schon vor 3 uhr onn?




ohh ohhhhhhhhhhhh.... das ist nicht gutwenn die aus der Liste verschwinden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






;-)


----------



## Darkfusion (5. August 2009)

Hi ich hab ein problem beim hochpatchen bei 21% bricht der updater ab und schreibt

/base.signaturefile

kann nicht geöffnet werden
hab jetz schon 2mal repair drüber laufen lassen aber es hilft nichts
weiß wer ne lösung


----------



## Soramac (5. August 2009)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/?id=121



Erinnert mich früher an die Testrealm-Server, da ware ich 70-120 Minuten in der Warteschlange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (5. August 2009)

Darkfusion schrieb:


> Hi ich hab ein problem beim hochpatchen bei 21% bricht der updater ab und schreibt
> 
> /base.signaturefile
> 
> ...



Patch neu laden.


----------



## Arotan (5. August 2009)

Juhu freu mich schon auf die neuen dudu formen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maga1212 (5. August 2009)

Nein.


----------



## Korgor (5. August 2009)

Irgendwann irgendwann zünden wir das Iglu an, irgendwann

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1zm9LuXyIw


----------



## Darkfusion (5. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Patch neu laden.



danke hab ich mir schon gedacht und hab im vorhinein schon neugestartet


----------



## schlaazer (5. August 2009)

Arotan schrieb:


> Juhu freu mich schon auf die neuen dudu formen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jo ich auch... endlich rennt mein Bär nimmer mit ner Maulsperre rum


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

:> 

Setzt Euch in ein Flugzeug 
nehmt Euren lappi Macht ihn auf Und Stellt Ih nso Hin das Euer sitz nachbar den Gut sieht
Dan macht den i net Explorer auf und geht auf die seite http://tinyurl.com/e8efm


----------



## Arosk (5. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gmxCnSOmy0&fmt=18

Youtube Links posten ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schlaazer (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> :>
> 
> Setzt Euch in ein Flugzeug
> nehmt Euren lappi Macht ihn auf Und Stellt Ih nso Hin das Euer sitz nachbar den Gut sieht
> Dan macht den i net Explorer auf und geht auf die seite http://tinyurl.com/e8efm





lol der iss mal funny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niesehiese (5. August 2009)

Es kann man schon gar net mehr aus spanische server auswählen OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD !!! sie sind weg ( bin zwar eh nur auf deutschen aber , OH MY GOOODDD !!!!)   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Comp4ny (5. August 2009)

DIE WARHEIT ÜBER *Darth Vaders* wahres Hobby!!!

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6755738/Video_...s_und_MC_Hammer


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

Irgendwann IRgendwann zünden wir das Iglu an!


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Yeahhhaaa ^^
> Das Topt doch fast alles, und lässt sich noch super anhören
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das dein ernst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schlaazer (5. August 2009)

Bis 18Uhr verlängert... na toll.... :-(


----------



## Kritze (5. August 2009)

OMG SERVER NOCH DOWN!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xGKv_uB6qY

xD


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (5. August 2009)

Arotan schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott der server is down http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JAcdbKFygg&feature=fvst lol



Der Kerl is geil xD


----------



## Arotan (5. August 2009)

Niesehiese schrieb:


> Es kann man schon gar net mehr aus spanische server auswählen OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD !!! sie sind weg ( bin zwar eh nur auf deutschen aber , OH MY GOOODDD !!!!)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sie sind weg und kommen nie wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmetti (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> :>
> 
> Setzt Euch in ein Flugzeug
> nehmt Euren lappi Macht ihn auf Und Stellt Ih nso Hin das Euer sitz nachbar den Gut sieht
> Dan macht den i net Explorer auf und geht auf die seite http://tinyurl.com/e8efm




Geschmacklos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

schlaazer schrieb:


> Bis 18Uhr verlängert... na toll.... :-(



Ganz Böse Verarschung!!!!


----------



## Meeragus (5. August 2009)

schlaazer schrieb:


> Bis 18Uhr verlängert... na toll.... :-(



LoL das gleiche dummgeschwätz wie im WoW Technikerforum...nix besseres zu tun als son schwachsinn zu verbreiten das nich mal von Blizz bestätigt wurde?...


----------



## schlaazer (5. August 2009)

sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gummibärli (5. August 2009)

Alle Realms die nicht mehr in der Liste aufscheinen werden auf Ebay versteigert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (5. August 2009)

lol was für ne schlechte upload rate... rofl lol

welche liste btw?


----------



## Quéx (5. August 2009)

schlaazer schrieb:


> Bis 18Uhr verlängert... na toll.... :-(



Allllter direkt wow neugestartet meine atmung wird flach...........ERLÖSUNG xD


----------



## Ultrazuluhed (5. August 2009)

man ihr habt probleme ....^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (5. August 2009)

Ich hab Blähungen


----------



## schlaazer (5. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> lol was für ne schlechte upload rate... rofl lol
> 
> welche liste btw?




zum zocken und surfen reichts...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Quéx schrieb:


> Allllter direkt wow neugestartet meine atmung wird flach...........ERLÖSUNG xD



Ich sehe leichte Züge zu einem Süchtling hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (5. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2WSOG9uhk0...feature=channel

Makemebad35 is einfach uberl33t >.< ich krieg bei seinen videos voll die lachflashs xD


----------



## grolaurc (5. August 2009)

Eeeeh..... 18 Uhr ?? Hab ich was verpasst? Bei mir steht immer noch bis 15 Uhr .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darequi (5. August 2009)

hey, der Fred iss ja offen, nachdem ich 2 std heut nacht vergebdlich drauf gewartet hab und dann ins Bett bin xD

Hab ich irgendwas heut verpasst? WEr kann mich über Neuigkeiten aufklären?
Also das wir bis mind. 15Uhr nich spielen können weiss ich schon, gibt es noch mehr?
Icecrown in die Luft geflogen?


----------



## Arotan (5. August 2009)

Quéx schrieb:


> Allllter direkt wow neugestartet meine atmung wird flach...........ERLÖSUNG xD





Bei mir das selbe lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (5. August 2009)

mahlzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie 18 uhr? wer will uns da so schocken *böse in die Runde Gugg*


----------



## Comp4ny (5. August 2009)

schlaazer schrieb:


> Bis 18Uhr verlängert... na toll.... :-(



Stimmt doch garnicht...


----------



## Arosk (5. August 2009)

schlaazer schrieb:


> zum zocken und surfen reichts...



Klar reichts, aber im Vergleich zum Download viel zu niedrig.

Naja Kollege hatte auch mal Alice, hatte immer Probleme ^^


----------



## schlaazer (5. August 2009)

grolaurc schrieb:


> Eeeeh..... 18 Uhr ?? Hab ich was verpasst? Bei mir steht immer noch bis 15 Uhr ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




neeiiiiiiiiiiiinnnn... nur n ganz miser Scherz meinerseits ;-)


----------



## ChAzR (5. August 2009)

und immernoch down >.<

so ne kacke >.<


----------



## Comp4ny (5. August 2009)

schlaazer schrieb:


> neeiiiiiiiiiiiinnnn... nur n ganz miser Scherz meinerseits ;-)



Real Wallhacking?


----------



## lordtheseiko (5. August 2009)

oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god


----------



## Lycon (5. August 2009)

Heimataerde <3


----------



## Arotan (5. August 2009)

Noch 51 min der countdown läuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoh (5. August 2009)

Das Vid ist cool: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Il6wZbeRcVE


----------



## Arotan (5. August 2009)

Lycon schrieb:


> Heimataerde <3







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (5. August 2009)

Die Katze ist ja mal übelst geil^^


----------



## Arosk (5. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/nickoteen123?view=videos <- paar Videos zum schieflachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PeriBelgium (5. August 2009)

Da um 15h00 jeder online geht...naja die Folgen kann man sich denken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haner (5. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iK9bhyl6B_E
bissl Mathe zum Nachdenken zwischendurch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zum hören auch schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quéx (5. August 2009)

Aaaah kein server mehr daaa xDD


----------



## Arosk (5. August 2009)

PeriBelgium schrieb:


> Da um 15h00 jeder online geht...naja die Folgen kann man sich denken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Leute die heute Raiden wollen haben sicher keinen Spaß dran xD

Deswegen geh ich erst mal gechillt Leveln^^


----------



## Zeperus (5. August 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil komme dann nicht sofort on sondern ne stunde später denn in den ersten minuten wird wahrscheinlich jeder Server überfüllt sein


----------



## lordtheseiko (5. August 2009)

ich kauf einen twinks reiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeperus (5. August 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil komme dann nicht sofort on sondern ne stunde später denn in den ersten minuten wird wahrscheinlich jeder Server überfüllt sein


----------



## schlaazer (5. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Klar reichts, aber im Vergleich zum Download viel zu niedrig.
> 
> Naja Kollege hatte auch mal Alice, hatte immer Probleme ^^




ADSL = asynchron digital subscriber line... na??? fällt Dir was auf ?
SDSL = synchron digital subscriber line

und 1mbit ist normal... hat selbst die T-Com... 
Ich bin seit 2 Jahren da und hatte noch keine Probs... aber nagut... ich arbeite auch für Alice und kann meinen Anschluss @ Work halt immer anpassen.


----------



## MasterOfHardcore (5. August 2009)

muss ich echt mal probieren....aber dann mit vollbart und turbahn^^


----------



## Severos (5. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Die Leute die heute Raiden wollen haben sicher keinen Spaß dran xD
> 
> Deswegen geh ich erst mal gechillt Leveln^^



Meine Rede !
Mein 36er Eleschami muss sich durchs schlingendorntal schnetzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gizmogremlin (5. August 2009)

Blizzard Infos


----------



## Meeragus (5. August 2009)

Naja ich leg mich erst mal gechillt in die sonne...solltet ihr auch mal tun bei dem schönen wetter und nicht darauf warten das die server wieder on kommen...kann eh ne weile gehen bis ihr dann lagfrei spielen könnt von demher...


----------



## ToM_89 (5. August 2009)

du meinst die haben probelem?ER hat probleme^^


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

LOL wie geil xD

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=3&pageNo=1

Die erste Post bis zum bluepost xD..


----------



## ToM_89 (5. August 2009)

du meinst die haben probelem?ER hat probleme^^


----------



## ToM_89 (5. August 2009)

du meinst die haben probleme?ER hat probleme^^


----------



## schlaazer (5. August 2009)

Jo eben war auch der login server bei mir down... denke mal geht bald los...


----------



## lordtheseiko (5. August 2009)

> Naja ich leg mich erst mal gechillt in die sonne...solltet ihr auch mal tun bei dem schönen wetter und nicht darauf warten das die server wieder on kommen...kann eh ne weile gehen bis ihr dann lagfrei spielen könnt von demher...




weist du was? mach ich auch, bruzzel nmich jetzt bei 30°C in die sonne auf meiner hängematte


----------



## abe15 (5. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Die Leute die heute Raiden wollen haben sicher keinen Spaß dran xD
> 
> Deswegen geh ich erst mal gechillt Leveln^^



Hm also mein Raid ist um 15 Uhr angesetzt.. wurde natürlich gestern so geplant, da dachten wir noch wir könnten vorher noch ab 11 Uhr chillen. Jetzt vesammelt sich die Gilde nach und nach im Ventrilo... Gleich schleife ich ein paar Steine und stelle sie ins AH (omg ich werde reichhhhhh) und dann gehts raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Serverfirsts abholen *gg*


----------



## Quéx (5. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Die Leute die heute Raiden wollen haben sicher keinen Spaß dran xD
> 
> Deswegen geh ich erst mal gechillt Leveln^^




Jouuu...das werd ich auch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab gestern den Spass an meinem DK entdeckt und ihn erst mal " Nordend Ready " ( 68 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) gemacht.
Btw. wie war das jetzt eig mit dem foliatnten das twinks in nordend schon mit 68 ( ???) fliegen können?? weis da jemand was?


----------



## lordtheseiko (5. August 2009)

oh jetzt kann ich die seite sogar aktualisieren ohne das es hängt, aber ich leg mich eh in da sonne


----------



## blumenwiese (5. August 2009)

ich denke, ich werde auch meinen Dudu leveln, der is gestern 40 geworden, ich feu mich schon aufs schnelle Reiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaube nicht, dass man heut in Heros rein kommt, wer nicht in die neue 5er geht, wird denk ich Marken farmen gehn.


----------



## GreenIsaac (5. August 2009)

Wie ich halt erst nen neuen Char hochgezogen habe und mich aufgeregt habe so kacke langsam unterwehs zu sein ~.~
Naja shit happens...

Und das mit Horde und Allianz auf PvP Servern ist ja unterste Schublade...


----------



## abe15 (5. August 2009)

Weiß wer, ob die Amis schon zocken können? Oder dürfen ausnahmsweise mal wir deutschen World Firsts machen?
/daumen drück @ Affenjungs und UndisputeD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obolobbo (5. August 2009)

Soweit ich weiß spielen die schon mit 3.2


----------



## Kritze (5. August 2009)

Kommt bei euch auch eine Meldung, dass die Verbindung nicht aufgebaut werden konnte ?


----------



## blumenwiese (5. August 2009)

ich glaub schon, dass die schon zocken können, sonst wär noch gar net raus, dass man jetzt auf PvP-Servern Chars bei beiden Fraktionen erstellen kann


----------



## abe15 (5. August 2009)

Obolobbo schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß spielen die schon mit 3.2



Deine Sig ist geil XD


----------



## PeriBelgium (5. August 2009)

Ich geh erstmal zu nem Outlet Store hier in der Nähe und dann gucke ich mal nach nem Übergangs MP3 Player, bis ich den Ipod, meiner Herzallerliebsten bekomme. Sowas nennt man gekonnt den Patch Day umgehn, verdammt das ich heute frei bekommen habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tschö bis spädda und achja nicht wundern wenn es um Punkt 15h00 noch immer Probleme gibt mit dem einloggen, nach öhmmm 4-5 Jahren WoW sollten man das doch langsam wissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infèrnál (5. August 2009)

Noch 36 min bis zur VErlängerung


----------



## Arosk (5. August 2009)

GreenIsaac schrieb:


> Und das mit Horde und Allianz auf PvP Servern ist ja unterste Schublade...



Nö, das ist ganz witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lifestealer (5. August 2009)

Ne ich hab eine leere Realmlist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Comp4ny (5. August 2009)

Obolobbo schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß spielen die schon mit 3.2



FALSCH... die Ammis können Selber nicht spielen da deren Servern ebenfalls Down sind.


----------



## TvP1981 (5. August 2009)

Auch nicht schlecht, auf Gulli gefunden beim Blizz-News stöbern:

http://www.gulli.com/news/spd-politiker-th...urk-2009-08-05/


----------



## Bobby Ross (5. August 2009)

Infèrnál schrieb:


> Noch 36 min bis zur VErlängerung



pssst ^^

die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infèrnál (5. August 2009)

die hoffnung hat man seid dem WoW release schon lange aufgegeben xD


----------



## Programmchef (5. August 2009)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> FALSCH... die Ammis können Selber nicht spielen da deren Servern ebenfalls Down sind.




*hust* ... guck mal den live stream von http://www.wowathon.com/ ... die ami server sehen verdammit lebendig aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (5. August 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> pssst ^^
> 
> die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt
> 
> ...



Ulduar (3.1) war um Punkt 15Uhr online, wenn ich daran mal erinnern dürfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darequi (5. August 2009)

So, Endspurt, Klo, Tortellini in den Ofen und dann BMA heiss machen und ab gehts!


----------



## Ren3gaid (5. August 2009)

Kritze schrieb:


> Kommt bei euch auch eine Meldung, dass die Verbindung nicht aufgebaut werden konnte ?




ich kann nichtmal ne server sprache wählen cO


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Lifestealer schrieb:


> Ne ich hab eine leere Realmlist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab gar keine ohne Account,hoffentlich wird der Account wieder freigegeben Morgen,oder so.


----------



## Dragonchen (5. August 2009)

ToM_89 schrieb:


> du meinst die haben probelem?ER hat probleme^^




einmal reicht du brauchst das nicht 3x zu posten


----------



## Meeragus (5. August 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Ich hab gar keine ohne Account,hoffentlich wird der Account wieder freigegeben Morgen,oder so.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (5. August 2009)

Programmchef schrieb:


> *hust* ... guck mal den live stream von http://www.wowathon.com/ ... die ami server sehen verdammit lebendig aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na und? Die rennen da in Tanaris rum :/ Will raids sehen! ^^


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> So, Endspurt, Klo, Tortellini in den Ofen und dann BMA heiss machen und ab gehts!


Dann viel Spaß ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)




----------



## Gosat (5. August 2009)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> FALSCH... die Ammis können Selber nicht spielen da deren Servern ebenfalls Down sind.


Momentan sind ALLE Server down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1andi1 (5. August 2009)

need die neuen Taurengestalten
also gogo blizz :<


----------



## Comp4ny (5. August 2009)

Programmchef schrieb:


> *hust* ... guck mal den live stream von http://www.wowathon.com/ ... die ami server sehen verdammit lebendig aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*hust* http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/inde...ml?locale=de_DE


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. August 2009)

ich hab ne idee, wir Besorgen uns jetzt alle nen Flug nach DC, Klauen die Ari Force One und Fliegen Damit nach Paris zum Hauptquatier von Blizz und Raiden die Zentrale, wenn der Lead Disingner Down ist bekommen wir alle Also Loot Belohnung nen Lebenslangen WoW GM Account

was haltet ihr davon? Is doch nen Schöner Zeit vertreib bis um 16 Uhr


----------



## Arosk (5. August 2009)

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/realmstatus/

Ami Server sind teilweise on.


----------



## Infèrnál (5. August 2009)

haha

Schadenfreude ist die schönste Freude xD


----------



## Demitrius (5. August 2009)

kann mir wenn die server on gehen jemand ne pm schreiben der juwe ist???

möchte wissen was mit den drachenaugen passiert is :usure:

DONT NERF JUWE!!!!!!!einself


----------



## 1andi1 (5. August 2009)

need die neuen Taurengestalten
also gogo blizz :<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Gosat schrieb:


> Momentan sind ALLE Server down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zomg für doofe die amis haben den patch Gestern schon Bekommen -.-


----------



## herrseger (5. August 2009)

Alle eu.server bleiben bis ca. 18.00 down.

Naja.


----------



## Haggelo (5. August 2009)

beim patchen bekomm ich immer diese meldung 

Dieser Patch erfordert die Version 3.1.3.9947 von "WoW.exe". Die momentan installierte Version 0.2.0.10147 ist veraltet.

Kann mir jmd sagen was ich da machen soll ?


----------



## Quéx (5. August 2009)

Sehe iich das richtig das buffed mal wiedern bisschen überfordert ist? laggt bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blumenwiese (5. August 2009)

ich geb nix auf die Realmstatusseite, die hat schon so oft völlig falsche informationen angezeigt


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

herrseger schrieb:


> Alle eu.server bleiben bis ca. 18.00 down.
> 
> Naja.



du bist nicht witzig ...


----------



## Hustboy (5. August 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> ich hab ne idee, wir Besorgen uns jetzt alle nen Flug nach DC, Klauen die Ari Force One und Fliegen Damit nach Paris zum Hauptquatier von Blizz und Raiden die Zentrale, wenn der Lead Disingner Down ist bekommen wir alle Also Loot Belohnung nen Lebenslangen WoW GM Account
> 
> was haltet ihr davon? Is doch nen Schöner Zeit vertreib bis um 16 Uhr


16?war das net um 15 uhr


----------



## domme1994 (5. August 2009)

also ich hoffe mal das sie die server gleich hochfahren


----------



## Infèrnál (5. August 2009)

nicht den testclient starten xD


----------



## Comp4ny (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Zomg für doofe die amis haben den patch Gestern schon Bekommen -.-



Und dennoch laut Realmlist Down: http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/inde...ml?locale=de_DE



herrseger schrieb:


> Alle eu.server bleiben bis ca. 18.00 down.
> 
> Naja.



Quelle?
Steht noch immer 15 Uhr


----------



## Winara (5. August 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> beim patchen bekomm ich immer diese meldung
> 
> Dieser Patch erfordert die Version 3.1.3.9947 von "WoW.exe". Die momentan installierte Version 0.2.0.10147 ist veraltet.
> 
> Kann mir jmd sagen was ich da machen soll ?



Schmeis den PTR-Client raus


----------



## schlaazer (5. August 2009)

herrseger schrieb:


> Alle eu.server bleiben bis ca. 18.00 down.
> 
> Naja.




ey das mit 18Uhr war mein blöder Scherz... o_O


----------



## Quéx (5. August 2009)

herrseger schrieb:


> Alle eu.server bleiben bis ca. 18.00 down.
> 
> Naja.



Bitte sag das das ein schlechter Scherz war...


----------



## Mofeist (5. August 2009)

was SO LANG DA BRAUCH ICH NE QUEILLE OMFG AHAHAHAHAHAHHAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (5. August 2009)

jo quelle pls


----------



## Quéx (5. August 2009)

herrseger schrieb:


> Alle eu.server bleiben bis ca. 18.00 down.
> 
> Naja.



Bitte sag das das ein schlechter Scherz war...


----------



## Arosk (5. August 2009)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Und dennoch laut Realmlist Down: http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/inde...ml?locale=de_DE



Das ist EUROPA. Wird reden von AMERIKA. AMERIKA findet man hier: http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/realmstatus/

Sind grad alle Online gegangen.


----------



## Kamar (5. August 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> beim patchen bekomm ich immer diese meldung
> 
> Dieser Patch erfordert die Version 3.1.3.9947 von "WoW.exe". Die momentan installierte Version 0.2.0.10147 ist veraltet.
> 
> Kann mir jmd sagen was ich da machen soll ?



Schon richtig so, Deine Wow Version ist 3,2, die Server sind allerdings noch nicht auf 3,2 upgedatet, also noch 3,1,3^^

Edit: ich sollte richtig lesen -.- Beim Patchen? hm ka, ich dachte beim einloggen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

das bis 18 uhr war ein schlechter Scherz von dem nap -.-


----------



## Infèrnál (5. August 2009)

22 min bis zur verlängerung


----------



## Apokalypsos (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> das bis 18 uhr war ein schlechter Scherz von dem nap -.-


gleich ist es soweit *freu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winara (5. August 2009)

Würd ich auch sagen


----------



## Totebone (5. August 2009)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> *hust* http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/inde...ml?locale=de_DE




es is die rede von Ami server und du postest europe......... EPIC FAIL


----------



## blumenwiese (5. August 2009)

immer dieser Pessimismus.

wars meistens net so, dass Verlängerung immer ne stunde vorher angekündigt wurde?


----------



## Card09 (5. August 2009)

Winara schrieb:


> Schmeis den PTR-Client raus



Wo find ich den?


----------



## Hustboy (5. August 2009)

20 min^^


----------



## Palypower (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> das bis 18 uhr war ein schlechter Scherz von dem nap -.-



Sei doch net gleich soooo pöse zu ihm >.<


----------



## Kritze (5. August 2009)

laut ami realm status ist frostwolf up :O


----------



## lordtheseiko (5. August 2009)

its the final countdown, döt döt dumm xD


----------



## Hustboy (5. August 2009)

Wir haben alle verlangen nach wow^^


----------



## Bobby Ross (5. August 2009)

so 3L red bull , 2 schachteln kippen , wow is gepatcht , handy aus , enddarm und blase geleert - 3.2 kann kommen !


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (5. August 2009)

never play on a patchday 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (5. August 2009)

Kritze schrieb:


> laut ami realm status ist frostwolf up :O



ja die Ami haben ihren eigenen Frostwolf server >.<


----------



## Haggelo (5. August 2009)

Kamar schrieb:


> Schon richtig so, Deine Wow Version ist 3,2, die Server sind allerdings noch nicht auf 3,2 upgedatet, also noch 3,1,3^^
> 
> Edit: ich sollte richtig lesen -.- Beim Patchen? hm ka, ich dachte beim einloggen



Hab alles in den papierkorb gesteckt und es scheint zu funktionieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke



Bis 18:00 *bibber*    bitte nicht!


----------



## Hustboy (5. August 2009)

glaubt mir leutz 2 tage kein schlaf^^


----------



## Ren3gaid (5. August 2009)

Könnt ihr auch noch keine realmsprache wählen?^^


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

blumenwiese schrieb:


> immer dieser Pessimismus.
> 
> wars meistens net so, dass Verlängerung immer ne stunde vorher angekündigt wurde?



Eher ne stunde später


----------



## lordtheseiko (5. August 2009)

mal assi postcounter levelup thread


----------



## Hustboy (5. August 2009)

ne ich kann auch keine sprache wählen


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. August 2009)

aber seite 2200 knacken wir noch oder?


----------



## Apokalypsos (5. August 2009)

Kritze schrieb:


> laut ami realm status ist frostwolf up :O


...bis jetzt gibt es noch keine Ankündigung über eine Verlängerung der Wartungsarbeiten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (5. August 2009)

Nur noch eine hübsche Viertelstunde =)

Mal schauen, wie das neue Schlachtfeld wird =D


----------



## Shadowforce2 (5. August 2009)

durotan is oben!!!!11  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





in amerika =/


----------



## VaulTier (5. August 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> so 3L red bull , 2 schachteln kippen , wow is gepatcht , handy aus , enddarm und blase geleert - 3.2 kann kommen !



WTF. Bekommst Platz 1 von mir für "Beste RealLife-Vorbereitung auf Patch 3.2.0"


----------



## Hustboy (5. August 2009)

ne ich kann auch keine sprache wählen


----------



## Killdich (5. August 2009)

Bei mir kommt nur:

Verbindung wird aufgebaut...

Verbindung konnte nicht aufgebaut werden. Bitte versuchen sie es später nochmal.


----------



## lordtheseiko (5. August 2009)

Arena Torunament 1

mehr ist nich in der realmlist 
/cry


----------



## Winara (5. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Eher ne stunde später



Stimmt. Eher später ne Ankündigung als früher


----------



## Apokalypsos (5. August 2009)

Kritze schrieb:


> laut ami realm status ist frostwolf up :O


...bis jetzt gibt es noch keine Ankündigung über eine Verlängerung der Wartungsarbeiten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blumenwiese (5. August 2009)

So wie ich die Allianz kenn, wird das neue Schlachtfeld ne Katastrophe........


----------



## Killdich (5. August 2009)

Bei mir laggt buffed >.> Diesen post bitte löschen


----------



## Chirogue1 (5. August 2009)

Hustboy schrieb:


> ne ich kann auch keine sprache wählen



mach Sachen


----------



## Kritze (5. August 2009)

Killdich schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt nur:
> 
> Verbindung wird aufgebaut...
> 
> Verbindung konnte nicht aufgebaut werden. Bitte versuchen sie es später nochmal.



Bei mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nya abwarten ... kann mir net vorstellen, dass die wieder schlampen und wieder bis 18 uhr wartungsarbeiten machen ... muss heut doch noch arbeiten und mein bedarf an wow gameplay decken *heul*


----------



## Hustboy (5. August 2009)

11 min


----------



## Apokalypsos (5. August 2009)

Kritze schrieb:


> laut ami realm status ist frostwolf up :O


...bis jetzt gibt es noch keine Ankündigung über eine Verlängerung der Wartungsarbeiten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Droyale (5. August 2009)

so noch 12min bis zur nächsten verlängerung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (5. August 2009)

Ihr habt alle Probleme... 
Begeht Ihr Suizid, wenn die Server nicht um 15 Uhr online gehen sollten?


----------



## dersmu (5. August 2009)

Ihr seit ja immer noch hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infèrnál (5. August 2009)

Hustboy schrieb:


> 11 min


bis zur verlängerung xD


----------



## zentumio (5. August 2009)

yes T9 für jederman ohne was größeres zu machen find ich geil


----------



## Georan (5. August 2009)

die ersten server sollten gleich hochfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madridd (5. August 2009)

bei mir is das wow-europe forum down.

deutet auf ne fake forumwartung hin, um die ganzen flames zu verhindern, die gleich wegen der Verlängerung kommen werden ... ^^

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Sony24 (5. August 2009)

blumenwiese schrieb:


> So wie ich die Allianz kenn, wird das neue Schlachtfeld ne Katastrophe........




Meinst du das im ernst?*gg*

Ich mach bei der Horde seit Wochen nur Bg´s und es ist wirklich deprimierend.

Wenn wir einen guten Tag haben, gewinnen wir jedes Bg 1 mal am Tag.


----------



## Programmchef (5. August 2009)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Ihr habt alle Probleme...
> Begeht Ihr Suizid, wenn die Server nicht um 15 Uhr online gehen sollten?



natürlich .. das machen doch alle wow spieler oder?


----------



## Droyale (5. August 2009)

blumenwiese schrieb:


> So wie ich die Allianz kenn, wird das neue Schlachtfeld ne Katastrophe........


naja in 40er bgs gewinnt doch die allianz immer, da es meist mit 40 vs 20 beginnt ^^


----------



## Mjuu (5. August 2009)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Ihr habt alle Probleme...
> Begeht Ihr Suizid, wenn die Server nicht um 15 Uhr online gehen sollten?



JA! HÖHÖHÖ!


----------



## Shadowforce2 (5. August 2009)

leute macht euch keine hoffnungen,selbst wenn die server in 10 min oben sind werdet ihr ne viertel std brauchen um auf die server zu kommen und dann nochmal 20 min euch einzuloggen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyralie (5. August 2009)

hi leute, na, alles klar? - bereit für die verlängerung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hustboy (5. August 2009)

malygos ist online in germany whuuuuuu


----------



## Pamela1 (5. August 2009)

Naja wenn du dir das komplette t9 Set nur durch Marken von den Hero/nonhero-Dailys holen willst biste trotzdem 2 Monate beschäftigt wenn du die 2 Dailys jeden Tag machst ^^


----------



## Droyale (5. August 2009)

Madridd schrieb:


> bei mir is das wow-europe forum down.
> 
> deutet auf ne fake forumwartung hin, um die ganzen flames zu verhindern, die gleich wegen der Verlängerung kommen werden ... ^^
> 
> Meine Meinung.


hoffen wir das dem nicht so sei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blumenwiese (5. August 2009)

also bei mir geht das WoW-Forum.....


----------



## VaulTier (5. August 2009)

countdown!


----------



## Gizmogremlin (5. August 2009)

Wartet noch jemand ausser mir das Zuluhed online geht? Schreibt mal ne PM!


----------



## Infèrnál (5. August 2009)

jop


----------



## Chirogue1 (5. August 2009)

Weekly Mainentance 05/08/2009
This Wendnesday there will be an extended
mainentance to apply patch 3.2.0. Please note that
all European realms will be offline from 03:00 until 
17:00, Paris time (CEST).

Thank you for your patience and understanding.

Um mal für Aufruhr zu sorgen hier! ehehehehe.


----------



## Maine- (5. August 2009)

ich denke eh das 99% eh alle um punkt 15 uhr einloggen werden und der login server wieder abkackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Droyale (5. August 2009)

Madridd schrieb:


> bei mir is das wow-europe forum down.
> 
> deutet auf ne fake forumwartung hin, um die ganzen flames zu verhindern, die gleich wegen der Verlängerung kommen werden ... ^^
> 
> Meine Meinung.


hoffen wir das dem nicht so sei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Programmchef (5. August 2009)

und der Systemadministrator blickt gespannt auf seine Uhr ... und gibt 3 Stunden Nachspielzeit^^


----------



## Bobby Ross (5. August 2009)

der login-server wird sowas von sterben ...


----------



## Drivus (5. August 2009)

juhu gleich kann mein Mage hoffentlich endlich 80 werden^^


----------



## Ninjutsu83 (5. August 2009)

dann fliegen wir eh wieder im 15 min takt raus and so on and so on...


----------



## domme1994 (5. August 2009)

Sieht so aus. Das Forum bei WoW wird wohl bis 18 Uhr down bleiben bis die server wieder hochgefahren sind. Dann hat eh keiner zeit zum flamen


----------



## Apokalypsos (5. August 2009)

oh mann. bei mir ist buffed.de voll langsam...leute, surft mal woanders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (5. August 2009)

ich bin ja net gerne der Spaßverderber aberf indet euch mit ab das die Server um 15.00Uhr nicht on kommen.Bei den Ami´s haben Blizz ja auch ne Verlängerung gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Dyralie schrieb:


> hi leute, na, alles klar? - bereit für die verlängerung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Moment Moment....Wo ist mein Inhalator???....Ahhhh da isser ja...

Ok,jetzt bin ich bereit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STAR1988 (5. August 2009)

Droyale schrieb:


> naja in 40er bgs gewinnt doch die allianz immer, da es meist mit 40 vs 20 beginnt ^^



40er bg*'s* ? ich kenn da nur AV.

Und ja gewinnen tun meistens die Allis weil sie mit doppelt soviel Spieler starten. Mal davon abgesehn is die Map nich ausgeglichen. Aber das Thema gabs ja schon sooo oft...


----------



## VaulTier (5. August 2009)

Kann nur Sprache: Entwicklung auswählen XD


----------



## Pamela1 (5. August 2009)

Chirogue schrieb:


> Weekly Mainentance 05/08/2009
> This Wendnesday there will be an extended
> mainentance to apply patch 3.2.0. Please note that
> all European realms will be offline from 03:00 until
> ...



Lüchner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gosat (5. August 2009)

kommt mit 3.2 neues bg?


----------



## erxx (5. August 2009)

gott sei dank stimmt es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hustboy (5. August 2009)

5 min ........................................................................bis zur verlängerung


----------



## Noaa (5. August 2009)

Chirogue schrieb:


> Weekly Mainentance 05/08/2009
> This Wendnesday there will be an extended
> mainentance to apply patch 3.2.0. Please note that
> all European realms will be offline from 03:00 until
> ...




Wendesday? Hast dich gerade selbst disqualifizert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch bis 17uhr arbeiten q_q


----------



## dersmu (5. August 2009)

Um 15 Uhr laufen Nachrichten..... man bin ich aufgeregt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blumenwiese (5. August 2009)

so, eben nochmal Addons auf aktualität gecheckt.
Ich bin zuversichtlich, weil ich die Theorie mit dem Blizz-Forum nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann, ich komm nämlich rein


----------



## Ninjutsu83 (5. August 2009)

ich freu mich auf die neue katzengestalt!


----------



## Apokalypsos (5. August 2009)

"Realm vorschlagen" kann man schon anklicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barbaria (5. August 2009)

huii 4 mins noch^^ *sabber*


----------



## Droyale (5. August 2009)

Gosat schrieb:


> kommt mit 3.2 neues bg?


joa..


----------



## Mjuu (5. August 2009)

Gosat schrieb:


> kommt mit 3.2 neues bg?



ja.

patchnotes lesen ftw -.-


----------



## factum (5. August 2009)

kann mir vorstellen welche hektik jetzt bei blizzard herrscht *lach*


----------



## Hustboy (5. August 2009)

2 min


----------



## erxx (5. August 2009)

Könnt ihr euch auch einloggen und dann bei "Realm vorschlagen" unter Sprache , "Entwicklung" auswählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Dyralie (5. August 2009)

Apokalypsos schrieb:


> oh mann. bei mir ist buffed.de voll langsam...leute, surft mal woanders
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei mir auch - dauert ewig, bis der mal aktuallisiert 

haben die den buffed server mit blizz server gekoppelt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (5. August 2009)

gleich gehts los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## domme1994 (5. August 2009)

Ich freue mich schon auf den überlasteten Loginserver


----------



## Bobby Ross (5. August 2009)

der loginserver is schonmal online


----------



## Hustboy (5. August 2009)

1 min whuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Kruschkrusch (5. August 2009)

Arrgh, ich hab noch nicht genug Juwemarken!!

Ansonsten freu ich mich natührlich auf die netten Schamieheilerbuffs!^^

1min noch


----------



## Kritze (5. August 2009)

steht immernoch 15 uhr, nix mit 17 uhr !

BTW

Warum läuft Buffed langsamer als die WoW Foren ? Wie Merkwürdig!


----------



## Varjooz (5. August 2009)

Sodala, wo is der erste "Ich werde meinen Account kündigen...scheiß Blizzard...geld bezahlt...3 Jahre...mord, totschlag..." Wutausbruch?


----------



## Naho (5. August 2009)

erxx schrieb:


> Könnt ihr euch auch einloggen und dann bei "Realm vorschlagen" unter Sprache , "Entwicklung" auswählen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jop


----------



## Totebone (5. August 2009)

15uhr und nix on >.<


----------



## Ichweissnichts (5. August 2009)

blumenwiese schrieb:


> so, eben nochmal Addons auf aktualität gecheckt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ihhhh...stimmt ja, da könnte es mal wieder Probleme geben...... Naja, einfach mal hoffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infèrnál (5. August 2009)

los sprengt die login server


----------



## Naminee (5. August 2009)

Kruschkrusch schrieb:


> Arrgh, ich hab noch nicht genug Juwemarken!!



Geht mir genau so xD


----------



## Keryn (5. August 2009)

Ich werde meinen Account kündigen...scheiß Blizzard...geld bezahlt...3 Jahre...mord, totschlag...

:-)


----------



## quik'Silver (5. August 2009)

Infèrnál schrieb:


> los sprengt die login server



Jajaja gogo


----------



## ArinaNetherSturm (5. August 2009)

Hustboy schrieb:


> 1 min whuuuuuuuuuuu



Also bis jetzt ist noch gar nichts online.


----------



## Droyale (5. August 2009)

erxx schrieb:


> Könnt ihr euch auch einloggen und dann bei "Realm vorschlagen" unter Sprache , "Entwicklung" auswählen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja dann kommt man wenigstens auf ne leere serverliste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (5. August 2009)

suchtdruck liegt bei 1337%


----------



## SgtPauli (5. August 2009)

17uhr gmt = 15 uhr gmt+2= 15 MESZ btw


----------



## AoC.Virtus (5. August 2009)

wie war das doch gleich am PDay.... 15:00 heist ja nicht 15uhr^^


----------



## Zodttd (5. August 2009)

wer kommt mit nach paris blizz aufn schreibtisch kacken weil die server net on sind?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hustboy (5. August 2009)

die verlängerung läuft


----------



## domme1994 (5. August 2009)

Infèrnál schrieb:


> los sprengt die login server



in der zentrale von blizzard leuchten grade bestimmt die roten warnleuchten auf weil alle versuchen sich wie die dummen einzuloggen


----------



## Psyli (5. August 2009)

bei mir geht mal garnix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infèrnál (5. August 2009)

schon wer aufm server?


----------



## Frostwölfin (5. August 2009)

*lehnt sich in ihrem Stuhl zurück*
*holt tief Luft*
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!! Ick will SPIELEN, JETZT, sofort, macht das ferddisch hier ich hab heute Abend nen Arsch voll Termine und keine ZEIT!!!

^_^SO.
Jetzt gehts mir besser!
°.° meine Sucht will ihren Tribut! 


<_< diesollensichunterstehenunddiewartungsarbeitenverlängern *murmel*

; ) naja, was soll ich sagen: kann es kaum erwarten.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

BLIZZ Fail -.- ^^


----------



## SixNight (5. August 2009)

&#9679;&#9608;&#12307;&#9608;&#9608;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604; Pew Pew Pew!
&#9604;&#9605;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9605;&#9604;&#9603;&#9602;
&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9701;&#8857;&#9650;&#8857;&#9650;&#8857;&#9650;&#8857;&#9650;&#8857;&#9650;&#9700;

3 Minuten Nach wir werden alle sterben


----------



## Shadowing (5. August 2009)

wtf guckt mal aufen tacho. nach 15uhr und ich kann nicht zocken; ich bring hier gleich die magische zahl 13 ins spiel. ~.~


----------



## dersmu (5. August 2009)

Nelson zum Thema das die WoW Server um 15 Uhr wieder laufen: 

"Ha ha"


----------



## lordtheseiko (5. August 2009)

ich will jetzt spielen, freu mich schon den ganzen morgen drauf xDD


----------



## Cyberratchet (5. August 2009)

Uh Überraschung wieder einmal sind die Server nicht on, wenn sie sein sollen -.-
Heut hätt ich einmal Zeit gehabt bisschen PvP zu Mittag zu machen, ist nur schwer wenn die Server mal wieder nicht on sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tibu (5. August 2009)

Bis wir in Paris sind, dürften die Server wieder on sein


----------



## Elinya (5. August 2009)

Oh Mann ich liebe euch!!!

Das hier zu verfolgen ist ja besser als Fernsehen^^

"Oh noch 3 minuten, oh nur noch 2, oh ja gleich gehts los"

Ihr tut ja so als würde heute der letzte Tag sein an dem man spielen kann.

Ich würde jetzt mal sagen "OWNED" haha


----------



## Winara (5. August 2009)

Wetten?

15:15 Uhr Update der Wartungszeit???


----------



## SireS (5. August 2009)

Wenn kein Info-Update mehr kommt bis um 16.00h werden wir wohl um 17.00h online sein. Man weiss ja, daß Blizzard es nicht so mit Pünktlichkeit hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG
Sires


----------



## grubsi (5. August 2009)

Guten Morgen!


Die Server sind noch nicht on oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schlaazer (5. August 2009)

Naminee schrieb:


> Geht mir genau so xD




/sign

Hab die tagliche Juwequests erst vor einer Woche angefangen... Marken = mangelware :-)


----------



## Kuurio (5. August 2009)

Dann warten wir mal auf die Nachricht das Sie es auf 17uhr verlängern ;P


----------



## Varjooz (5. August 2009)

SgtPauli schrieb:


> 17uhr gmt = 15 uhr gmt+2= 15 MESZ btw


jo, und?


----------



## Hoenachtsmann (5. August 2009)

Uiii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die ersten Selbstmord versuche laufen schon =)


----------



## Bobby Ross (5. August 2009)

Gul'Dan is online !


----------



## Infèrnál (5. August 2009)

grubsi schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> 
> Die Server sind noch nicht on oder?
> ...


nein xD


----------



## Apokalypsos (5. August 2009)

erxx schrieb:


> Könnt ihr euch auch einloggen und dann bei "Realm vorschlagen" unter Sprache , "Entwicklung" auswählen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Jaaaaaa. Oh Wunder! Aber danach taucht ein schwarzes Fenster auf un dann ist schon wieder Endegelände... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brainether (5. August 2009)

Wollt mich grad umbringen...
aber die hybrid Autos bringen es einfach net mehr


----------



## lordtheseiko (5. August 2009)

FAIL guldan is offline


----------



## pzzL (5. August 2009)

wasn los, schon 15:05 und kein realm on :O

wtflolhaxroflwafl was soll ich denn sonst in meinem sinnlosen leben tun außer wow spielen >.>

/ironie off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elyhdorr (5. August 2009)

war doch klar -.-

ely


----------



## Darequi (5. August 2009)

Never, really never try to play on Patch Day ...

(In der Übersetzung verliert es etwas an Wirkung ... )


----------



## blumenwiese (5. August 2009)

vielleicht nutzt Blizz ja das akademische Viertel^^


----------



## Taegan (5. August 2009)

Naja, abwarten und trifrocen

  &#9650;
&#9650; &#9650;


----------



## Cali75 (5. August 2009)

Warum hält sich mein Mitleid mit euch Wartenden nur so in Grenzen? Weil ich erst 17 Uhr Feierabend hab und auf Grund vom Fernstudium nicht vor 21.30 on sein werde. Also werdet ihr auch noch ein wenig warten können oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Palas 4ever


----------



## Elyhdorr (5. August 2009)

gleich stehts da wieder .... 17,00 uhr ^^

war das net patch 3,1 auch so ? ^^

ely


----------



## YasoNRX (5. August 2009)

Die Suchtis heulen schon und Pc ist in der Tonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toamar (5. August 2009)

Server laufen... mist nur Privatserver 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrizard (5. August 2009)

Shit happens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Droyale (5. August 2009)

hmmm....


----------



## Apokalypsos (5. August 2009)

wo ist bitte Gul'Dan online?


----------



## Kipp (5. August 2009)

guldan oinline


----------



## Shadowing (5. August 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> Gul'Dan is online !



boah alta wo is guldan online bitte? ich bin schon euphroisch und guck nach, nix online. hör mit sonem scheiß auf pls-.-


----------



## Chrizard (5. August 2009)

Shit happens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberratchet (5. August 2009)

Wenn sie den Server schon nicht on bringen, könnten sie wenigstes eine Info schreiben.
Aber was soll man machen, war vorhersehbar.


----------



## Unfaith (5. August 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> Gul'Dan is online !


nicht


----------



## Psyli (5. August 2009)

kann mir wer ma helfen?
komm nichtmal aufm login server
bin t-com kunde...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rüdignome (5. August 2009)

Die verlängerung läuft, die Spannung steigt bis zur letzten Minute, noch ist kein Tor/Patch gefallen und es steht noch 0:0
Wann werden wir das entscheidende Tor/patch zu Gesicht bekommen?


----------



## Infèrnál (5. August 2009)

so jetzt verkacken sies mit dem B-Net Accs wieder und es wird richtig lustig^^


----------



## StarBlight (5. August 2009)

Chrizard schrieb:


> Shit happens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Yay, noch ein Decepticon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darksasuke (5. August 2009)

Hmm sag ich mal das is Blizz ! xD


----------



## SixNight (5. August 2009)

Suche mir jetzt  nen Mario Mini Game und warte ab bis jmd. hier schreibt das die server on sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orpheusß (5. August 2009)

Ich dacht ich könnt vor der Arbeit noch schnell mein Titanerz sondeiren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grubsi (5. August 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> Gul'Dan is online !


GZ!



BTW: Is bei euch buffed auch so langsam? Oo



PS: buffed is langsam -.- warte schon seit 3min das der beitrag abgeschickt wird, schreib grad das hinzu wärend der ladet, vll seht ihr es noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (5. August 2009)

also wenn ich gleich nich spielen kann zwingen meine entzugserscheinungen mich dazu das gleiche zu tun wie der hier http://videos.rofl.to/clip/game-freak


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WpJhIWtcio JEDER WEIß ES  *sing* ^^


----------



## Elyhdorr (5. August 2009)

gleich stehts da wieder .... 17,00 uhr ^^

war das net patch 3,1 auch so ? ^^

ely


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2009)

lalelu gil ist wohl erstma noch zu...
:<


----------



## Wrackaz (5. August 2009)

Psyli schrieb:


> kann mir wer ma helfen?
> komm nichtmal aufm login server
> bin t-com kunde...
> 
> ...





T-online kunde? bist du dumm oder gefährlich?


----------



## MastergamEr18 (5. August 2009)

Wir warten hier bis die Server on sind, und Blizz kann im Geld schwimmen ey... Das kotzt einen dermaßen von an! Wartungsarbeiten werden bis 18:00 verlängert sachen se dann und dann kommt der Patch doch erst in einen Monat ich will endlich mit meinen neuen Dudu gestalten spielen und will IsC machen!


----------



## Kipp (5. August 2009)

guldan oinline


----------



## blumenwiese (5. August 2009)

ab wann gibts eigentlich nen kostenlosen Spieltag?


----------



## Ren3gaid (5. August 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> Suche mir jetzt  nen Mario Mini Game und warte ab bis jmd. hier schreibt das die server on sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




gute idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



afk Pinball zokken xD


----------



## Gummibärli (5. August 2009)

sie kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brainether (5. August 2009)

wuhu Arthas online


----------



## ZaIIog (5. August 2009)

Anetheron Online!


----------



## MastergamEr18 (5. August 2009)

Paar Server sind schon on freut euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Georan (5. August 2009)

SIE KOMMEN ON!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brainether (5. August 2009)

Dethecus online


----------



## brainether (5. August 2009)

Dethecus online


----------



## brainether (5. August 2009)

Dethecus online


----------



## Anudo (5. August 2009)

die ersten server sind online...


----------



## smogel1 (5. August 2009)

Die ersten server sind doch nun schon wieder da ...


----------



## Ysoraz (5. August 2009)

Juhu, die ersten realms sind online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schlaazer (5. August 2009)

lt Realmliste ist noch keiner on...


----------



## Pamela1 (5. August 2009)

ewige wacht dauert eh wieder ewig ^^ den anderen schon wieder viel spaß beim zocken


----------



## Kipp (5. August 2009)

14 server online ^^


----------



## nussy15 (5. August 2009)

erste server online


----------



## Lydell (5. August 2009)

Hmm immer noch nichts von Blizzard zuhören.

Hätte wenigstens ein kleines:
*"Play World of Warcraft, Give us your Money"*
erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberratchet (5. August 2009)

So ein paar Server sind wieder on.
Nethersturm ist leider nicht dabei -.-


----------



## Psyli (5. August 2009)

scheint wohl am bnet acc zu leigen hab gerade mit meinen "nicht bnet" eingeloggt geht, mit bnet nicht^^


----------



## Hoenachtsmann (5. August 2009)

das drecksloch Garrosh ist online !!  Veeeeeeyy


----------



## Bobby Ross (5. August 2009)

OMG DIE ERSTEN SERVER GEHN ONLINE - WIR WERDEN ALLE STERBEN !!!!!


----------



## Etan (5. August 2009)

Veklor und alle drauf! XD


----------



## Quéx (5. August 2009)

AAAAAAAH *LOGINSERVERINSTARGETNEHM* ATTACCKEEE XD


----------



## VaulTier (5. August 2009)

Ich hab KEINE Info mehr. Sprich, teht nicht von Wartungsarbeiten usw :O OGO WOW.EXE


----------



## Valdrasiala (5. August 2009)

So langsam scheinen die Server zu laufen... sind jetzt schon einige online laut http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/inde...ml?locale=de_DE


----------



## Naho (5. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKSj0Z0spqo

denkt euch einfach statt UT Wow^^


----------



## nussy15 (5. August 2009)

2200 juhu g3eschafft^^


----------



## StrangeFabs (5. August 2009)

mäh die ersten sind schon online aber die silberne Hand natürlich noch nicht..hop hop!


----------



## Alisamixi (5. August 2009)

Immer das gleiche *g* Mein server braucht ewig...

LOOOS NACHTWACHE!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Sie kommen on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (5. August 2009)

So langsam scheinen die Server zu laufen... sind jetzt schon einige online laut http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/inde...ml?locale=de_DE


----------



## Keryn (5. August 2009)

Also ein paar Server sind ja schon wieder on.....aber ich Wette der Zirkel gehört wieder zu den letzten die online gehn.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quik'Silver (5. August 2009)

Gogogo Alexstrasza hochfahren !


----------



## Kaammi (5. August 2009)

GZ zur 2200 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darequi (5. August 2009)

ich hab nur 13 online Server, also der erste Realmpool iss anscheinend oben!


----------



## Deferas (5. August 2009)

Juhu server gehen langsam wieder on


----------



## :Manahunt: (5. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 OgOg Nethersturm!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quik'Silver (5. August 2009)

Hahaha Vek'Lor ham sie zugemacht xD

btw: Ich hab meine Zeit sehr gut damit überbrückt die Warcraft III Demo runterzuladen und zu zocken.
Jetzt muss ich mich dransetzen die Original-CD wiederzufinden xD


----------



## Hustboy (5. August 2009)

boob malygos go


----------



## Georan (5. August 2009)

wo bleibt shattrath!


----------



## Alisamixi (5. August 2009)

NACHTWACHÖÖÖÖ
 KOMM!


----------



## Dimortii (5. August 2009)

Och menno Zuluhed braucht auch wieder ewig und um 16 uhr muss ich zur arbeit... wollt eig meiner kleinen paladina die neue brust holen 20% ep bonus D


btw. an alle "wow suchtis" flamer sag ich nur mittwochs'thread suchtis...macht euch die ganze mühe alles zu lesen nur um zu flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belty (5. August 2009)

Aaah Gul´dan ist noch offline ^^
Aber naja immerhin scheinen wohl langsam die Server nacheinander on zu kommen.


----------



## Joyce86 (5. August 2009)

reicht es nich,wenn einer schreibt,dass sie wieder on kommen die Server und nich jeder einmal?


----------



## Bobby Ross (5. August 2009)

giev aegwynn !!!!!


----------



## Mjuu (5. August 2009)

giev my loved eredar!


----------



## bullybaer (5. August 2009)

Get bei dem Wetter doch an den Baggersee oder ins Freibad ihr Suchties! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apokalypsos (5. August 2009)

Hauptsache Dun Morogh ist bald wieder online! Kann nicht mehr lange dauern....viele Realms arbeiten schon wieder.


----------



## SirCire (5. August 2009)

loool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der eine für spieler empfohlene Server wurde verschlossen, 
Server die jetzte eben noch population niedrig hatten, sind nun auf mittel
omg leute hört auf zu twinken nur weil eure server nicht da sind ^^... 
mein server ist übrigens auch noch nicht da


----------



## Assari (5. August 2009)

Shattrath und Gorgonnash leider noch down?!!


----------



## Aada (5. August 2009)

och man, da hät ich auch noch weiterschlafen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gizmogremlin (5. August 2009)

Dimortii schrieb:


> Och menno Zuluhed braucht auch wieder ewig und um 16 uhr muss ich zur arbeit... wollt eig meiner kleinen paladina die neue brust holen 20% ep bonus D
> 
> 
> btw. an alle "wow suchtis" flamer sag ich nur mittwochs'thread suchtis...macht euch die ganze mühe alles zu lesen nur um zu flamen
> ...




Will auch auf Zuluhed Brust holen. GOGOGO


----------



## Juido08 (5. August 2009)

auweia ich seh die selbe realm konstellation wie beim letzten mal...
die mit den max lvl 70 chars sind sichtbar.. aber Khaz'goroth mit den 80iger wieder nicht...
wenn das wieder so ne bnet sache wird...... *offene drohung schwebt im raum*


----------



## Cradle01 (5. August 2009)

Pamela schrieb:


> ewige wacht dauert eh wieder ewig ^^ den anderen schon wieder viel spaß beim zocken



Die ewige Wacht ist immer zuletzt dran war schon immer so


----------



## Thamann (5. August 2009)

Was hier grad abgeht sollte Dokumentiert werden und an RTL oder so geschickt werden zum Thema sucht -.-


----------



## Shivara (5. August 2009)

Hab auch genau 13 deutsche Server bei mir, ich hoffe nich dass battle.net acc besitzer wieder benachteiligt werden diese Woche. Will mein neues Haustier^^


----------



## Korgor (5. August 2009)

Gogo, Krag'jin oder Echsenkessel !!!


----------



## StrangeFabs (5. August 2009)

Joyce86 schrieb:


> reicht es nich,wenn einer schreibt,dass sie wieder on kommen die Server und nich jeder einmal?


schau mal auf die Zeit zwischen den Posts bevor du meckerst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blumenwiese (5. August 2009)

die wenigen realms, die on sind, haben jetzt schon warteschlangen^^

Aber Malle könnte jetzt auch mal on kommen, aber da is man ja schon was gewöhnt, wenn bestimmte Server länger gewartet werden, is Malle immer mit dabei


----------



## NoGravitá (5. August 2009)

Update : Die Server Nethersturm & Area52 bleiben wegen Hardwareausfall voraussichtlich bis 21:00 Offline! xD


----------



## Bobby Ross (5. August 2009)

lool platz 8000 in der warteschlange von Vek'Lor xD

ihr suchtbolzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apokalypsos (5. August 2009)

Spannung!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phesa (5. August 2009)

ich will mein Senjin haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (5. August 2009)

Onyxia dauert eh wieder bis 17 uhr


----------



## Ultrazuluhed (5. August 2009)

!go zuluhed go!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arturio34 (5. August 2009)

UnGoro läuft

Nur Mist das man wieder alle Addons erneuern muß


----------



## Alisamixi (5. August 2009)

ALLE englischen verschlossen xD


----------



## blumenwiese (5. August 2009)

platz 7200 bei Vek'lor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elipses (5. August 2009)

GOO NORGANNON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kasching (5. August 2009)

Es müsste jetzt heißen :

*Ist heute Patchtag und du kommst nicht auf deinen Server ?  * 

Keine Angst euer Server ist nicht kaputt. Es haben nur 90 % der WoW Spieler einen Charakter auf ihm erstellt weil sie nicht 30 Minuten warten wollen 



^^ Traurig aber war : /

Aber mal ganz ehrlich ! Leute nervt doch nicht die Leute die wirklich auf dem Server spielen wollen und ihren Main dort haben !


----------



## Ren3gaid (5. August 2009)

MAN Dun Morogh soll onkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Georan (5. August 2009)

bullybaer schrieb:


> Get bei dem Wetter doch an den Baggersee oder ins Freibad ihr Suchties!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


warum bist du dann noch hier?


----------



## nussy15 (5. August 2009)

uff der eine server war grad noch niedrig und jetzt verschlingennd io der so ^^#


----------



## Deathgnom (5. August 2009)

Kragjin komm on


----------



## Kipp (5. August 2009)

gieeeef GILNEAS!!!11einself

*suchtel*


----------



## TvP1981 (5. August 2009)

NoGravitá schrieb:


> Update : Die Server Nethersturm & Area52 bleiben wegen Hardwareausfall voraussichtlich bis 21:00 Offline! xD



Och immer Nethersturm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killdich (5. August 2009)

Bei mir kann die Verbindung immernoch nicht aufgebaut werdenm obwohl mein Server da is... und sogar Warteschlange hat >.>


----------



## Marius K (5. August 2009)

Shattrath.ICH WILL SHATTRATH.


----------



## DartHR (5. August 2009)

kein jmd mit b-net acc schon einloggen ? :O

steht noch immer verbindung kann ned aufgebaut werden ;_;


----------



## mr999 (5. August 2009)

tj0 Server werden nach und nach wieder verschlossen...

Das sieht nicht gut aus^^


----------



## Kipp (5. August 2009)

gieeeef GILNEAS!!!11einself

*suchtel*


----------



## Cyberratchet (5. August 2009)

:Manahunt: schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> OgOg Nethersturm!
> ...



Auch ein Nethersturmler hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber du kennst ja unseren Server.
Braucht immer am längsten, Arsenalsupdate dauert bei uns immer länger, etc.
Also ich zieh mir noch ein paar Aion Videos ren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (5. August 2009)

NoGravitá schrieb:


> Update : Die Server Nethersturm & Area52 bleiben wegen Hardwareausfall voraussichtlich bis 21:00 Offline! xD



quelle?

-----------------------


alle realms verschlossen? olo?


----------



## Elipses (5. August 2009)

Alles server  wurden verschlossen xDD


----------



## NoGravitá (5. August 2009)

Typ1981 das hab ich mir ausgedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quik'Silver (5. August 2009)

BÄM! ALLES ZU! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juido08 (5. August 2009)

Thamann schrieb:


> Was hier grad abgeht sollte Dokumentiert werden und an RTL oder so geschickt werden zum Thema sucht -.-



und das sagt einer der schon seid 06 registriert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schau dir lieber den film Fanboys an ^^


----------



## Lilpsycho (5. August 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> uff der eine server war grad noch niedrig und jetzt verschlingennd io der so ^^#



Ich denke mal das soll "verschlossen" heissen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich sehe auch diese "wundersame" entwicklung: Server kommen on sind alle noch mit niedriger Auslastung und nach und nach kommen die Warteschlangen weil keiner warten kann! xD


----------



## erxx (5. August 2009)

Kil'jaeden ist wohl noch im wirbelnden Nether gefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((


----------



## XerroX (5. August 2009)

Ich bekomme keine Verbindung ... hat noch wer dieses Problem ?


----------



## nussy15 (5. August 2009)

hab battel net und warte auf meine server^1^^ also bin in der auswahl liste


----------



## Psyli (5. August 2009)

DartHR schrieb:


> kein jmd mit b-net acc schon einloggen ? :O
> 
> steht noch immer verbindung kann ned aufgebaut werden ;_;




geht bei mir auch nicht mit bnet acc^^
epic fail blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (5. August 2009)

hab battel net und warte auf meine server^1^^ also bin in der auswahl liste


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. August 2009)

bin auf blackmoore beheimatet und folgendes problem :
Die verbindung konnte niocht aufgebaut werden naja is ja noch zeit ^^


----------



## Kipp (5. August 2009)

wie sie alle ne warteschlange haben XD


----------



## Pamela1 (5. August 2009)

alle server die on sind wurden wieder verschlossen ^^


----------



## Kindgenius (5. August 2009)

blizz stinkt


----------



## blumenwiese (5. August 2009)

Die Warteschlange von Vek'lor wird immer länger, ich möchte nicht wissen, wies da in den Startgebieten aussieht......


----------



## nussy15 (5. August 2009)

hab battel net und warte auf meine server^1^^ also bin in der auswahl liste


----------



## Hexorio (5. August 2009)

hab b-net account und bin in der realmlist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


muss nur noch auf sen´jin warten und alles ist ok  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raveneye (5. August 2009)

uff ich glaub so langsam gehen die loginserver in die knie zuviel anfragen


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (5. August 2009)

realms geschlossen weil:

zu viele leute in Dalaran z.B.. die wollen sie erstmal zum turnierplatz fliegen lassen, dann lassen sie die nächste welle rein


----------



## Kipp (5. August 2009)

wie sie alle ne warteschlange haben XD


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

Mein gott ich wechsel irgendwann noch den server jedes mal muss ich uf meinen server länger warten -.-


----------



## Christoph007s (5. August 2009)

zocken muss zocken :-) , ich seh schon wie die inztanz server und die Bg´s total überlastet sind


----------



## Asterix1703 (5. August 2009)

Wann ist dieser treat eigendlich Weltrekort?

Weil wir haben ja mitlerweille weit über 44k beiträge hier.

MFG Asterix


----------



## Sinured93 (5. August 2009)

Garrosh hat gewonnen: Postion in der Warteschlange 10431


----------



## Aitaro (5. August 2009)

sind die server schon online? ich hoffe mal nicht ^^ 

sitze noch auf der arbeit und hab ne wette mit nem kumpel am laufen..

ich sag das die server nicht vor 17uhr online sein werden ^_^

never play on a patch day ;D


----------



## nussy15 (5. August 2009)

hab battel net und warte auf meine server^1^^ also bin in der auswahl liste


----------



## c!r0x (5. August 2009)

*zieht genüsslich an seiner tschick*
wie sie alle die loginserver stürmen... wie wenns iwo was gratis gibt... kein wunder das die server closed sind... einige zumindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galadith (5. August 2009)

weitere Server incoming!


----------



## Kaammi (5. August 2009)

juhu nethersturm is on


----------



## SirCire (5. August 2009)

^^ uhhh da sind neue server.. ich stoppe mal die zeit bis die auch verschlossen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blumenwiese (5. August 2009)

Nethersturm is übrigens jetzt auch on und zwar (noch) ohne warscheschlange


----------



## StrangeFabs (5. August 2009)

DartHR schrieb:


> kein jmd mit b-net acc schon einloggen ? :O
> 
> steht noch immer verbindung kann ned aufgebaut werden ;_;


ja ich und ich amüsier mich grad köstlich dabei zuzusehen wie realms von "Neue Spieler" oder "Niedrig" auf "Verschlossen"(?) hochgehen. Sehr amüsant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Glück bin ich eh noch auf Arbeit und kann nicht spielen.


----------



## Mjuu (5. August 2009)

und eredar kommt mal wieder zuletzt.


----------



## Cyberratchet (5. August 2009)

Nethersturm ist on, loge mich gerade mit meinem Schamanen ein.
So bin drinnen ^^


----------



## Sinured93 (5. August 2009)

Und die nächsten 4 Server die gleich verschlossen werden: Echsenkessel; Fds Shattrat und Nethersturm^^


----------



## nussy15 (5. August 2009)

hab battel net und warte auf meine server^1^^ also bin in der auswahl liste


----------



## MAczwerg (5. August 2009)

2tes realmpool online


----------



## Gizmogremlin (5. August 2009)

17 Server online davon 13 verschlossen. UND ZULUHED NICHT IN DER LISTE   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (5. August 2009)

also england tut mir so n bissl leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber nur n Bissl


----------



## Aada (5. August 2009)

und auch schon wider verschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deereper (5. August 2009)

LOTHAR is immer der letzte Server der kommt!! und der erste der dann gleich wieder geht xD xD


----------



## Kritze (5. August 2009)

was das, alle sehen server und bei mir steht immernoch "es kann keine verbindung aufgebaut werden" -_______-


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (5. August 2009)

Aitaro schrieb:


> sind die server schon online? ich hoffe mal nicht ^^
> 
> sitze noch auf der arbeit und hab ne wette mit nem kumpel am laufen..
> 
> ...




verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



musst du dir jetzt eine "straße" ins Haupthaar rasieren oder per wasserfestem Stift deine Augenbrauen hochzeit feiern lassen?


----------



## Kaldonir (5. August 2009)

Meine Warteschlange ist länger als eure 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinured93 (5. August 2009)

Zack und da sind se auch schon verschlossen!! Einer die Uhr mitlaufen lassen?


----------



## blumenwiese (5. August 2009)

jo, die nächsten 4 sind ejtzt auch dicht^^


----------



## :Manahunt: (5. August 2009)

NoGravitá schrieb:


> Update : Die Server Nethersturm & Area52 bleiben wegen Hardwareausfall voraussichtlich bis 21:00 Offline! xD


Wenn das stimmt dann begehe ich Suicide xD *Der innere Suchti in mir dringt durch*


----------



## Haggelo (5. August 2009)

ALLE server sind verschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoGravitá (5. August 2009)

Netherstrum warteschlange 1200 oO? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tigerkatze (5. August 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> hab battel net und warte auf meine server^1^^ also bin in der auswahl liste



Hast du nen Sprung in der Platte oder einfach nur +1? o.O


----------



## Kipp (5. August 2009)

wehe ihr wolt gleich auf "Meinen" server ^^


----------



## Cheaters (5. August 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> hab battel net und warte auf meine server^1^^ also bin in der auswahl liste



omg Spammer, genau das Selbe hast sogar auf der Seite noch geposten und zwar mit den selben Rechtschreibfehlern omg -.-

b2t: Lordaeron off:/


----------



## nussy15 (5. August 2009)

sry internet hackt ein bishcne


----------



## SirCire (5. August 2009)

2 russische server da.. stürmt sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. August 2009)

piep battelnet  hab battel net und warte auf meine server und komme nicht auf server auswahl


----------



## Tigerkatze (5. August 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> hab battel net und warte auf meine server^1^^ also bin in der auswahl liste



Hast du nen Sprung in der Platte oder einfach nur +1? o.O


----------



## DopeCrew (5. August 2009)

MOIN , sagt ma wo kann ich nachschauen auf welchen platz mein server in der warteschlange ist?


Danke im vorraus


----------



## Gizmogremlin (5. August 2009)

Gizmogremlin schrieb:


> 17 Server online davon 13 verschlossen. UND ZULUHED NICHT IN DER LISTE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und alle verschlossen 

Eigenzitat


----------



## Sinured93 (5. August 2009)

Sooo wieder 4 neue, Blackhand ma wieder bis zum Schluss off wies scheint


----------



## Ren3gaid (5. August 2009)

DUN MOROGH IST ON JA!!!!!!!


----------



## serialdead (5. August 2009)

wo sind die arenaserver? sind die server wo nie warteschlange ist und bis dun morogh oder blackhand kommt ists eh 17 uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senzuality (5. August 2009)

Ich liebe Patchtage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilpsycho (5. August 2009)

Juchu Sen'jin ist on! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (5. August 2009)

@nussy15 : WEG VON DER MAUS UND DEM ANTWORTEN BUTTON!!!!

B2T: Jeah WoW Europe ForenDown ---- Buffed Forum Überlastet -----> PATCH DAY FTW!!


----------



## Christoph007s (5. August 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> hab battel net und warte auf meine server^1^^ also bin in der auswahl liste



sagtest du bereits

achja  wieder 4neue server!


----------



## DoktorElmo (5. August 2009)

GIEV MALFURION!!!111EINSELF

Kanns ja nicht sein, der is immer am längsten off...


----------



## Mjuu (5. August 2009)

Tigerkatze schrieb:


> Hast du nen Sprung in der Platte oder einfach nur +1? o.O



schonmal dran gedacht das er sich verschrieben hat?


----------



## Lapic (5. August 2009)

Wollte letztens BC per onlinebestellung runterladen und wurde sozusagen zu einem Battlenetacc genötigt.
Gut dacht ich mir, machst den auch, denn WC3 und Starcraft spiel ich ja auch ab und an immernoch Solo, warum also nicht mal Online gegen andere Spieler.
Aber dahingestellt.

Fakt ist, wenn ich mich jetzt anmelden will, bekomm ich immer ne Fehlermeldung und nicht das normale /Realm wählen/ Sprache wählen/ etc. Zeugs) Bild, was kommt wenn die Server noch down sind...

Meine Süße am zweiten Rechner hat keinen BattleNetacc und kommt auf dieses besagte Bild, ohne eine Fehlermeldung.

Hat das alles mit dem Patch zu tun?


----------



## Arosk (5. August 2009)

Rofl er hat LOL gesagt.


----------



## Chalasita (5. August 2009)

http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus  ist down   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scandor (5. August 2009)

Warteschlange für Shattrath Platz 2400 aber geschätzte Dauer ne Minute


----------



## Senzuality (5. August 2009)

Interessant wie hier 3 verschiedene Server IMMER als letzte onkommen. ^.^


----------



## Droyale (5. August 2009)

Sinured93 schrieb:


> Sooo wieder 4 neue, Blackhand ma wieder bis zum Schluss off wies scheint


ja... leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kritze (5. August 2009)

FEIN!

Server wo meine Chars drauf sind werden MAL WIEDER von der Instanzkapazität aufgewertet... Frostwolf, Blackhand usw.

Wie letzten paar Wochen, wahrschenlich bis 18 uhr damit ist der Tag heute gelaufen *kotz*


----------



## Gizmogremlin (5. August 2009)

Neue Ankündigung: 
Einige Server werden wegen zu hoher Instantzkapazität verlängerten Wartungsarbeiten unterzogen!

Und Zuluhed natürlich dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (5. August 2009)

DopeCrew schrieb:


> MOIN , sagt ma wo kann ich nachschauen auf welchen platz mein server in der warteschlange ist?
> 
> 
> Danke im vorraus



gratulation zum 1. post seit februar 2008 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jiffah (5. August 2009)

LOL!? bei mir steht wenn ich mich einloggen will

"Vek'lor ist voll" platz in der warte schlange : blablabla"


WTF!? Vek'lor und VOLL!?!?! geht garnich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phenyl19 (5. August 2009)

mehrere realms noch länger down.


----------



## Maurolotschi (5. August 2009)

Kommen ja schön brav alle on, werden einfach verschlossen wegen Überlastung... Ich denk in der nächsten halben Stunde werden alle zusammen freigegeben... um dann ne Viertelstunde später wieder abzustürzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kipp (5. August 2009)

man sollte uns alle die wir hier rumsuchteln mal in eine riesige halle sperren, da wär was los ^^


----------



## Psyli (5. August 2009)

wartezeit verlängert!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shavana (5. August 2009)

looool und die ersten server sind wieder offline^^


----------



## Phenyl19 (5. August 2009)

mehrere realms noch länger down.


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

So, da ist die erste verlängerung ohne weiter zeit angaben für bestimmte realms, was für ein zufall, Frostmourn ist natürlich wieder dabei-.-


----------



## Arotan (5. August 2009)

Juhu Die Todeskrallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinured93 (5. August 2009)

Solangsam füllt sichs, isses wieder nur Blackhand dem empfinden nach oder sind alle Server vom Realmpool Todbringer noch off?


----------



## Mjuu (5. August 2009)

war iwo klar das eredar down bleibt.


----------



## Hugo2000 (5. August 2009)

Ich kann mich net mal einloggen, Verbindung konnte net aufgebaut werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (5. August 2009)

Kipp schrieb:


> man sollte uns alle die wir hier rumsuchteln mal in eine riesige halle sperren, da wär was los ^^



das ist absolut natürliches verhalten.. was meinst du warum morgens vorm Bäcker auch immer ne wwarteschlange is und alle süchteln, dass der alte teigkneter die hütte auf macht..

siehe auch Mediamarkt-eröffnung in Polen etc.


----------



## Gerbo (5. August 2009)

juhu gilneas on....hoppel


----------



## Noaa (5. August 2009)

Wuhu,Arygos ist nicht bei den verl. Wartungsarbeiten dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gleich nach der Arbeit komm ich wohl doch noch früher on als andere hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StarBlight (5. August 2009)

nicht schon wieder Kil Jaeden und Frostmourne *heul*


----------



## FreagleDD (5. August 2009)

wieso bin ich nur auf Frostwolf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juido08 (5. August 2009)

Auf Khaz'goroth hat sich beim Aufspielen des Patch nen Trojaner eingeschlichen...
Jeder der sich Connected wenn Khaz'goroth wieder on kommt wird infiziert und verliert seinen Account... !


----------



## schlaazer (5. August 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> schonmal dran gedacht das er sich verschrieben hat?





Mju Du bist doch auch von Arthas oder?


----------



## DoktorElmo (5. August 2009)

Ich versteh nicht warum immer Malfurion darunter is, echt jede Woche bis 17 Uhr o.o"

Gratistag gibts trotzdem keinen -.-"


----------



## Kipp (5. August 2009)

@ zoid: netter vergleich und nettes ava-bild, aber ich glaub der wow user suchelt mehr nach wow als nach lebensmitteln


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Ich fange an Blizz echt zu lieben .... NOT


----------



## Shivara (5. August 2009)

Hmpf Rexxar is zwar on, bleib aber beim einloggen im Ladebildschirm hängen =(


----------



## XerroX (5. August 2009)

Ich bekomme einfach keine Verbindung ... sind die Login server so überlastet, oder was ?!


----------



## c!r0x (5. August 2009)

grml kdv noch immer nich da... kommt mir vor wie bei wotlk mitternachtsverkau.. alle warten wie die idioten vor dem geschäft..


----------



## Darkdamien (5. August 2009)

war klar dass frostmourne wieder länger dauert... naja leg ich mich eben wieder in die sonne xD


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (5. August 2009)

Shivara schrieb:


> Hmpf Rexxar is zwar on, bleib aber beim einloggen im Ladebildschirm hängen =(



wer biddn du auf rexxar?


----------



## Mjuu (5. August 2009)

schlaazer schrieb:


> Mju Du bist doch auch von Arthas oder?



nöö, habe damals auf blutkessel unter dem namen gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elipses (5. August 2009)

mhm ich hab einlogg bildschirm und bin bis zu den chars gekommen dann hat der die verbindung unterbrochen ... der einlogg server is überlastet


----------



## Gryphos (5. August 2009)

mag mir jmd sagen wie es mit Shatt steht?

bin zZ auf Arbeit ^^


----------



## Shivara (5. August 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> wer biddn du auf rexxar?



Tamirai/Kayila/Leilah/Xannee sind meine 80er^^


----------



## Davidor (5. August 2009)

Darf mich auch net einloggen, hängt bei Authentifizierung.....


----------



## Acid_1 (5. August 2009)

bei mir dauerts nur ein paar minuten bis ich reinkomm^^


----------



## schlaazer (5. August 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> nöö, habe damals auf blutkessel unter dem namen gespielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




schade... hatte gehofft nen Leidensgenossen zu finden *g*


----------



## Kasching (5. August 2009)

MMhh ich hab mich erst gefreut das Krag'Jin EINMAL nicht in der Liste der verlängerten Wartungsarbeiten steht. Naja er ist trotzdem noch offline -_-


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (5. August 2009)

Shivara schrieb:


> Tamirai/Kayila/Leilah/Xannee sind meine 80er^^



mh aber horde-seite ne ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann mich an die Namen nicht so erinnern


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. August 2009)

boah piep battelnet komme immer noch net rein in die liste wie is das bei euch anderen battelnet leuten


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

Davidor schrieb:


> Darf mich auch net einloggen, hängt bei Authentifizierung.....



Mach bitte deine signatur noch größer und länger damit ich sie auch lesen kann...


----------



## Deathgnom (5. August 2009)

Wannn Kommt endlich kragjin


----------



## Sedes (5. August 2009)

onyxia dauert wie immer lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kipp (5. August 2009)

ich hänge bei vollem ladebalken XD

ich liebe patchdays, das ist wie weihnachten ^^


----------



## Drivus (5. August 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> boah piep battelnet komme immer noch net rein in die liste wie is das bei euch anderen battelnet leuten



ich auch net^^


----------



## Shivara (5. August 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> mh aber horde-seite ne ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nee Alli, war zu BC Zeiten viel bei Horde mit Shivara/Keisha hab meine Gilde aber so vermisst also wieder zurück zu den Allis, weil keiner auf Horde wechseln wollt^^


----------



## Killdich (5. August 2009)

Scheiß B-net >.< Die Verbindung konnte nicht aufgebaut werden. >.< Freund sitzt am PC neben mir und bei dem gehts und der hat kein B-net ...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. August 2009)

so zogge weiter anno 1404 das dauert ja mit den blöden battelnet ewig


----------



## BlackKamahl (5. August 2009)

natürlich isses mal wieder blutdurst wo es länger dauert -.- .


----------



## Kasching (5. August 2009)

stimmt ! Wie Weihnachten ... man weiß nie was als nächstes kommt.


----------



## Tidys (5. August 2009)

Sedes schrieb:


> onyxia dauert wie immer lange
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Leider!
Wie heißtn du da?


----------



## Arturio34 (5. August 2009)

War ja klar das meine 2 Server auf denen ich spiele erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten sind :-(

Und immer dann wenn ich mal Bock u Zeit für WOW habe


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Und nur wei lwir mehr Instanzkapatzität als andere haben ich glaubs ja nicht ... -.-


----------



## GordenFree (5. August 2009)

ich habe keine probleme mit dem einloggen, bloß mein server ist noch ned da^^

Edit: falsches zitat genommen^^ ging über battle net wegen einloggen


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (5. August 2009)

Shivara schrieb:


> Nee Alli, war zu BC Zeiten viel bei Horde mit Shivara/Keisha hab meine Gilde aber so vermisst also wieder zurück zu den Allis, weil keiner auf Horde wechseln wollt^^



mh da muss ich mal die augen offen halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine Chars sind Zoid, Dunkelziffer, Corydoras, Caridina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kennst du deine fast Namenskumpanin Kalya ? 
Meine Gilde heißt Unforgiven(ohne souls) ehemalige Mondscheinwächter falls dir das was sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. August 2009)

kein battelnet kunde hier ??


----------



## Kasching (5. August 2009)

wieso kommen die server nich wo keine erweiterten wartunsarbeiten sind nicht alle on? das ergibt ja irgendwie keinen sinn. dann hätte man die doch da mit reinschreiben können.


----------



## CypherGirl (5. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mag Zoggnnnnnnn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *g*

x
CypherG.


----------



## War-Rock (5. August 2009)

iwie scheinen jetzt die loginserver am maximum zu sein, nachdem ein Realm nach dem andern "Verschlossen" und mit wartenschlangen von bis zu 10000 Leuten beglückt wurde... xD


----------



## VaulTier (5. August 2009)

Ich hab KEINE Info mehr. Sprich, teht nicht von Wartungsarbeiten usw :O OGO WOW.EXE

btw, serverentlastugn buffed, GARROSH USW ONLINE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drivus (5. August 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> kein battelnet kunde hier ??



doch hier und ich kann mich auch net einloggen^^


----------



## SixNight (5. August 2009)

Ja ne ist klar ... es ist 16:00 Uhr und in der Liste ist Onyxia nicht aufgelistet und der ist immer noch nicht on :/ ich hasse Patch Days


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> kein battelnet kunde hier ??



Doch, hab battlenet Account seit es möglich ist und noch nie probleme gehabt, auch jetzt nicht bin in der Realmlist und wart auf mein server


----------



## Dilando (5. August 2009)

Hab auch b.net Acc -.-" komm net rein. Verbindungs fehler. Internet geht alles.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethclaw (5. August 2009)

gut das mug on is aber mein madmortem nich >.<


----------



## Celian (5. August 2009)

Was mich wundert, wenn ich dann in die Liste gehe wo man einen Server aussuchen kann sind da neue jedenfalls steht hinter einigen "Neue Spieler" O_O


----------



## VaulTier (5. August 2009)

Ich hab KEINE Info mehr. Sprich, teht nicht von Wartungsarbeiten usw :O OGO WOW.EXE

btw, serverentlastugn buffed, GARROSH USW ONLINE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## astharot1993 (5. August 2009)

... kann nichtmal gucken ob ich auf meine server komme weils mich gleich wieder rausschmeist


----------



## Haggelo (5. August 2009)

Ich häng die ganze zeit bei  authentiblabla... hängt das damit zusammen das blizz die non b-net accs prüft ?


----------



## Graugon (5. August 2009)

OMG SCHEISSE BLIZZ ALLES IST DOWN UND ICH KANN IMMER NOCH NICHT EINLOGEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!einineiself


----------



## GordenFree (5. August 2009)

naja ich guck jetzt "two an a half men" und wenn es vorbei ist, guck ich nochmal nach xD


----------



## GordenFree (5. August 2009)

doppel post o.O


----------



## Drivus (5. August 2009)

Graugon schrieb:


> OMG SCHEISSE BLIZZ ALLES IST DOWN UND ICH KANN IMMER NOCH NICHT EINLOGEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!einineiself



Ich glaube ja du wirst es überleben^^


----------



## AoC.Virtus (5. August 2009)

Graugon schrieb:


> OMG SCHEISSE BLIZZ ALLES IST DOWN UND ICH KANN IMMER NOCH NICHT EINLOGEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!einineiself


sagt ein Suchti.....rofl

@all
bei uns im TS ist alles gelassen, warum auch aufregen............. ist doch Pday.


----------



## Renenm (5. August 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> kein battelnet kunde hier ??



Doch ich.


----------



## Tidys (5. August 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> Ja ne ist klar ... es ist 16:00 Uhr und in der Liste ist Onyxia nicht aufgelistet und der ist immer noch nicht on :/ ich hasse Patch Days


Das ist immer so auf Onyxia! :/
Wieso muss ich heute nicht arbeiten...
Warte jetzt schon 1 Stunde auf den verdammten Server.


----------



## astharot1993 (5. August 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Ich häng die ganze zeit bei  authentiblabla... hängt das damit zusammen das blizz die non b-net accs prüft ?


glaube nicht den bei mir werden die chars abgerufen und dabei schmeist es mich wieder raus


----------



## Valdrasiala (5. August 2009)

War jemand von Euch bei der WotLK Beta dabei? Habt Ihr auch gerade solche Erinnerungen, die Ihr am liebsten für immer ausgeblendet hättet?


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (5. August 2009)

hier is noch ma nen bnet kunde

 btw hab ich garkeine probleme...^^


----------



## Artharias (5. August 2009)

warum muss es immer Blutdurst sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Liegt das daran das das der Größte Realmpool ist?


----------



## Kasching (5. August 2009)

Doch die Info ist noch da... starte mal neu. Dabei muss internet von anfang an sein ( habe gestartet als i-net aus war und erst angemacht als ich im login screen war, da zeigte er nichts an )


----------



## Cyberratchet (5. August 2009)

Toll nach einer viertel Stunde auf Nethersturm wurde ich gekickt und seit dem komm ich nicht mehr rein -.-
Ist ein weiterer Nethersturmler hier, der das auch hat?


----------



## Lapic (5. August 2009)

Wieso komm ich nicht mit meinem BattleNet-Accountpasswort rein. Immer diese Fehlermeldung. 
Hat das noch wer?


----------



## German Viking (5. August 2009)

Server immernoch off?

Ich leg nochmal die Mutti flach...

CU later 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (5. August 2009)

vielleicht mal was konstruktives: weiß jemand schon welche addons noch gehen und welche unbedingt geupdated werden müssen? und vorallem bei welchem man von nem update erstma absehen soll, da es mehr probleme bringt als es hilft.


----------



## Drivus (5. August 2009)

Lapic schrieb:


> Wieso komm ich nicht mit meinem BattleNet-Accountpasswort rein. Immer diese Fehlermeldung.
> Hat das noch wer?



Welche haste denn welche fehlermeldung?


----------



## Poserritter (5. August 2009)

irgendwie is immer hier Schluß..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luftpolster (5. August 2009)

Never Play on a PatchDay
NPoaPD


----------



## Apo1337 (5. August 2009)

Blizzard, wir wissen wo ihr wohnt ;>


----------



## Sedes (5. August 2009)

Tidys schrieb:


> Leider!
> Wie heißtn du da?




Waterkant 

Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch im Aufstieg


----------



## Seikyo (5. August 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Ich häng die ganze zeit bei  authentiblabla... hängt das damit zusammen das blizz die non b-net accs prüft ?




Dir ergeht es jedenfalls nicht alleine so! Ich häng dort auch obwohl ich einmal auch bis Charakterauswahl nur ohne charaktere gekommen bin! Danach hat er mich wieder gekickt! 

Hoffentlich hängt das nicht mit dieser überprüfung zusammen! Vielleicht server nur ausgelastet oder so ...Und bitte schaltet die Server wenn nur kurz ab um sie dann vernünftig hochzufahren @blizz

Naja freudiges warten zusammen! *buch schnappt*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darequi (5. August 2009)

soo .. ich geh in die Stadt, hol mir nen Eis .... 
während ihr Suchtis noch ne Stunde wartet bis die Server wieder on sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## War-Rock (5. August 2009)

war eben auch auf nethersturm mit nem früheren char, den ich da noch hatte. Dann wollte ich leaven um auf meinen main-server zu schauen ob der on ist. Nu hängt aber alles. Einloggen geht bis charliste und dann wird die verbindunge unterbrochen...


----------



## Dilando (5. August 2009)

Lapic schrieb:


> Wieso komm ich nicht mit meinem BattleNet-Accountpasswort rein. Immer diese Fehlermeldung.
> Hat das noch wer?




<--- Hat das auch und ein paar andere sowie ich das mit bekommen habe auch


----------



## Tidys (5. August 2009)

Sedes schrieb:


> Waterkant
> 
> Horde
> 
> ...


Achso. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja,bin leider Allianz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lassart (5. August 2009)

Informationsaustausch . . .


----------



## Jurrasic (5. August 2009)

Es sind heut nur die Server noch länger off, die bei den letzten beiden wartungsarbeiten nicht solange down waren ~.~
Also, viel spaß beim warten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bortarythor (5. August 2009)

Wartungsarbeiten werden verlängert...


War doch irgendwie klar


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (5. August 2009)

Wieso geht dies nicht und das nicht mimimimimimi

Somit habt ihr genug Zeit mal nach Jobs zu suchen ihr Sozialschmarotzer und ihr möchtegern Gangster könnt euch mal um eine Lehrstelle kümmern oder wollt ihr ewig Looser bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## normansky (5. August 2009)

Kann man diesen beschissenen Tread nicht von der Startseite entfernen?


----------



## Anikin (5. August 2009)

Habe das gleiche Problem xD komme bis dort steht  charakerliste wird abgefragt und nach einige Minuten Verbindung zum Server unterbrochen.Ich habe die Vermutung,dass das an der hohen Serverauslastung liegt ganz speziall am Loginserver.

mfg Anikin


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

ich gehe Noch Ne Runde Pennen Oder Nicht Ach Ka >_--


----------



## Aada (5. August 2009)

bin wieder rausgeflogen, jetzt komm ich net mehr rein und q´s konnt ich auch nicht annehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ullrik (5. August 2009)

düüüdeldüüüüüüüüüüüüüüü


----------



## Gizmogremlin (5. August 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Kann man diesen beschissenen Tread nicht von der Startseite entfernen?



NEIN


----------



## Lassart (5. August 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Wieso geht dies nicht und das nicht mimimimimimi
> 
> Somit habt ihr genug Zeit mal nach Jobs zu suchen ihr Sozialschmarotzer und ihr möchtegern Gangster könnt euch mal um eine Lehrstelle kümmern oder wollt ihr ewig Looser bleiben
> 
> ...



Wer hat gesagt "Scheisse blubber" ?


----------



## realustasa (5. August 2009)

Uff, 

Für die ganzen Wartungen reichen keine Free Days mehr!!! Free Year währe akzeptabel... War kurz on, nach dem drücken der L-Taste hat sich das Spiel aufgehangen. Seitdem komme ich nicht weiter bis auf die Charakterauswahl. Zum kotzen!


----------



## Poserritter (5. August 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Wieso geht dies nicht und das nicht mimimimimimi
> 
> Somit habt ihr genug Zeit mal nach Jobs zu suchen ihr Sozialschmarotzer und ihr möchtegern Gangster könnt euch mal um eine Lehrstelle kümmern oder wollt ihr ewig Looser bleiben
> 
> ...



he Mann ich hab Urlaub, war 5 Stunden am rumlatschen und schwimmen jetzt will ich was andres sehn


----------



## Eltoro73 (5. August 2009)

Was meint ihr? Bekommen wir heute die 45k POST noch voll?

Wenn ja: Der letzte macht das Licht aus. Soll heißen: Wenn der letzte Server ONLINE ist, kurzes Posting und fertig ^^


Greetings aus dem schönen Burbank...


----------



## Descartes (5. August 2009)

mhh beim server wechsel rausgeworfen und komm seit 30 min nichtmehr rein....
hat wer was zum zeitvertreib?


----------



## Graugon (5. August 2009)

OMG WAS IST MIT SCHIESS BUFFEDE LOS??? KRIEGT DAS MAL AUF DIEMR REIHE ALDÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## Morbusdei (5. August 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Kann man diesen beschissenen Tread nicht von der Startseite entfernen?



kann man solche typen wie dich nicht aus den forum, oder am besten aus den ganzen internet entfernen?


----------



## Poserritter (5. August 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> mhh beim server wechsel rausgeworfen und komm seit 30 min nichtmehr rein....
> hat wer was zum zeitvertreib?




curse client anwerfen, refreshen und updaten


----------



## Viniara (5. August 2009)

Grad wurde bekannt gegeben das ein Paar Realms aus dem Realmpool Blutdurst länger offline bleiben.


----------



## Apo1337 (5. August 2009)

GM müsste man jetzt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die chillen doch grad wie niemals zuvor


----------



## Descartes (5. August 2009)

mhh beim server wechsel rausgeworfen und komm seit 30 min nichtmehr rein....
hat wer was zum zeitvertreib?

Edit: wtf? Doppelpost und hab bereits ne antwort aufs erste?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Graugon schrieb:


> OMG WAS IST MIT SCHIESS BUFFEDE LOS??? KRIEGT DAS MAL AUF DIEMR REIHE ALDÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ



Lern schreiben =/


----------



## katetzu1989 (5. August 2009)

habt ihr auch das problem das es erst kurz hängt bei verbindung wird hergestellt dann kommt ihr zu char liste wird abgerufen und dann nach 5 minuten verbindung zum server unterbrochen? bei blackrock is auslastung mittel


----------



## Frozzi (5. August 2009)

Viniara schrieb:


> Grad wurde bekannt gegeben das ein Paar Realms aus dem Realmpool Blutdurst länger offline bleiben.



ne oder???

warum immer wir wir waren bei den letzten serverwartungen immer schon bis 17uhr down, langsam regt das echt auf-.-


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (5. August 2009)

Graugon schrieb:


> OMG WAS IST MIT SCHIESS BUFFEDE LOS??? KRIEGT DAS MAL AUF DIEMR REIHE ALDÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ



Rechtschreibung skillen bitte


----------



## Langmar (5. August 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> mhh beim server wechsel rausgeworfen und komm seit 30 min nichtmehr rein....
> hat wer was zum zeitvertreib?



Wie wärs mit nem Forenspiel?


mfG Langmar


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (5. August 2009)

Azshara zwar online aber ich komm nicht bis zur Charliste xD


----------



## realustasa (5. August 2009)

Wann meint ihr, wann wir uns wieder einloggen können?


----------



## Mjuu (5. August 2009)

Aikio-imba-schurke schrieb:


> Azshara zwar online aber ich komm nicht bis zur Charliste xD



krieg nen instantkick ausm game beim einloggen


----------



## Nodoka (5. August 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Wieso geht dies nicht und das nicht mimimimimimi
> 
> Somit habt ihr genug Zeit mal nach Jobs zu suchen ihr Sozialschmarotzer und ihr möchtegern Gangster könnt euch mal um eine Lehrstelle kümmern oder wollt ihr ewig Looser bleiben
> 
> ...




ja genau, mom ich such nach nem job -.- ouch nein ! -.- doch nicht ich studiere ja und habe n nebenjob danke der nachfrage error

immer dieses über einen kamm scheren... erst überlegen dann schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geh mal in die schule und lern was dort, dann mußte kein klo mehr putzen!


----------



## Nightwraith (5. August 2009)

Charakterliste... 5min... disconnected.. -> bin ma wech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drivus (5. August 2009)

realustasa schrieb:


> Wann meint ihr, wann wir uns wieder einloggen können?



hoffe ma so um 17oder 18 uhr^^


----------



## Dragaron (5. August 2009)

Ich komme auch nicht mehr rein - ist aber nicht so schlimm - ich hatte ingame eh 10-15 Sekunden Verzögerungen.

Gibt sicher heute noch ein hotfix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## HostileRecords (5. August 2009)

bin froh wenn ich nachm essen... also ca gegen 8 noch ne stunde gamen kann =/ 
ich würde es ja noch einsehen können, wenn man dafür mindstens einen free day bekommt.. aber selbst das kriegt man nicht, und aucvh die letzten beiden wochen gab es sowas nicht.. trotz wartungsarbeiten bis 17 uhr...
find ich schon bisschen 3st... erst 11 uhr.. dann 3 uhr.. dann halb 4.. und nun immernoch net! 
bei denen kommt man sich echt verarscht vor!


----------



## Viniara (5. August 2009)

@Frozzi Weil... soweit ich weiß Unsere server also Alle Blutdurst Server, mit welche der Ältesten sind.


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (5. August 2009)

Nodoka schrieb:


> ja genau, mom ich such nach nem job -.- ouch nein ! -.- doch nicht ich studiere ja und habe n nebenjob danke der nachfrage error
> 
> immer dieses über einen kamm scheren... erst überlegen dann schreiben
> 
> ...



Ach gottchen ein Student wie süß.Den ganzen Tag faul herumsitzen und dann den großen Professor Doktor raushängen lassen omg.

Ruhe auf den billigen Plätzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## War-Rock (5. August 2009)

Drivus schrieb:


> hoffe ma so um 17oder 18 uhr^^


  Wenn nu auch die gesamte arbeitende bevölkerung zur Warteschlaneg joint, können wir froh sein, wenn das noch am heutigen kaldendertag was wird^^ xD

PS: Grade die meldung : "Ein login bei WoW ist zurzeit nicht möglich"

Edit: Lol bin drauf^^


----------



## realustasa (5. August 2009)

Da hat man schon mal 2 Tage frei die Woche, dann so was -.- Hoffe es geht bald wieder, sonst zieh ich mir noch ne Folge House oder Scrubs rein. Da gibt es wenigstens was zu lachen.


----------



## Langmar (5. August 2009)

Juhu, einloggen ;P


mfG Langmar


----------



## Siu (5. August 2009)

Wuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da das WoW Forum down ist, wo die ganzen süßen Kleinen herumweinen, weil die Server immer noch nicht on sind, kommt man einfach hier her. Und es gibt das gleiche Bild... macht doch einfach mal was anderes.. jeden Mittwoch das selbe Spiel seit über 4 Jahren.

Es sind gute 25°C draußen.. macht da doch mal was..


----------



## realustasa (5. August 2009)

Es geht wieder XDD. Bin mal gespannt für wie lange


----------



## Nodoka (5. August 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Ach gottchen ein Student wie süß.Den ganzen Tag faul herumsitzen und dann den großen Professor Doktor raushängen lassen omg.
> 
> Ruhe auf den billigen Plätzen
> 
> ...



den teil mit dem nebenjob haste überlesen oder???? achso du kannst nicht lesen...ok ich vergebe dir...oder nein doch nicht bei so viel ignoranz wie du sie hast!


----------



## XerroX (5. August 2009)

ICH WILL DA REIN !!!


----------



## Descartes (5. August 2009)

funktioniert scheinbar wieder


----------



## Gizmogremlin (5. August 2009)

Hört auf euch gegenseitig anzuflamen sonst kommt noch ein Mod auf den Gedanken den Thread zu schliesen und mir wird langweilig. Seid höflich zueinander und wartet bis euer Server on ist.


----------



## Palasack (5. August 2009)

Hmmm, kann es verstehen das es dauert bis alles läuft.
Allerdings muß ich auch sagen, das ein Freeday angemessen ist. 

Wäre das mindeste


----------



## Nodoka (5. August 2009)

/sing Gizmogremlin


----------



## Drivus (5. August 2009)

vllt plant Blizz auch nen WoW freien Mittwoch einzuführen und bereitet uns schonma drauf vor xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (5. August 2009)

Komme ohne Probleme rein, aber mein Server ist natürlich nicht on ._.


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (5. August 2009)

Nodoka schrieb:


> den teil mit dem nebenjob haste überlesen oder???? achso du kannst nicht lesen...ok ich vergebe dir...oder nein doch nicht bei so viel ignoranz wie du sie hast!



Oh ja ein Nebenjob woooow das zähle ich nicht zum Arbeiten dazu.

Herr Student möge doch bitte die Groß und Kleinschreibung beachten.

Klugscheisserle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mlcwwe (5. August 2009)

HostileRecords schrieb:


> bin froh wenn ich nachm essen... also ca gegen 8 noch ne stunde gamen kann =/
> ich würde es ja noch einsehen können, wenn man dafür mindstens einen free day bekommt.. aber selbst das kriegt man nicht, und aucvh die letzten beiden wochen gab es sowas nicht.. trotz wartungsarbeiten bis 17 uhr...
> find ich schon bisschen 3st... erst 11 uhr.. dann 3 uhr.. dann halb 4.. und nun immernoch net!
> bei denen kommt man sich echt verarscht vor!



Das macht Blizz weil sie wissen dass wir alle suchtis sind und denken wir hauen schon nicht ab.


----------



## PeriBelgium (5. August 2009)

XerroX schrieb:


> ICH WILL DA REIN !!!


Hmm einfach so rein? Wie wärs mit KLINGELN? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leute beruhigt Euch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Komme ohne Probleme rein, aber mein Server ist natürlich nicht on ._.



Genau das selber ._. Need Destromath


----------



## Okillero (5. August 2009)

muh will Zocken aber leider geht ma wieder nix xD


No Play on Patch Day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neneko89 (5. August 2009)

Fin dich richtig witzig, sogatr die Turnierserver scheinen wieder on zu sein. Sollte man sich nicht erst um die richtigen Server kümmern? O_O


----------



## ...SKIP... (5. August 2009)

WILL ZOCKEN!!! xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackKamahl (5. August 2009)

loginserver läuft zwar wieder rund, aber blutdurst fehlt immernoch.


----------



## Noaa (5. August 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Oh ja ein Nebenjob woooow das zähle ich nicht zum Arbeiten dazu.
> 
> Herr Student möge doch bitte die Groß und Kleinschreibung beachten.
> 
> ...




Deinem Namen nach bist du nicht älter als 16/17. Er Studiert und hat nen Nebenjob,und du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nodoka (5. August 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Oh ja ein Nebenjob woooow das zähle ich nicht zum Arbeiten dazu.
> 
> Herr Student möge doch bitte die Groß und Kleinschreibung beachten.
> 
> ...




mimimi, ja hat er ein mimimi ohhhhhhhhhhhhh mimimi, ein großes oder kleines mimimi?

blubb

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> down


----------



## Kritze (5. August 2009)

PeriBelgium schrieb:


> Hmm einfach so rein? Wie wärs mit KLINGELN?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klingeln ist was für Pussys, immer Tür eintreten, dass machen die harten kerle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (5. August 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Ach gottchen ein Student wie süß.Den ganzen Tag faul herumsitzen und dann den großen Professor Doktor raushängen lassen omg.
> 
> Ruhe auf den billigen Plätzen
> 
> ...



Ach gottchen was für ein ignorantes wesen. Weiste was? Ich bin auch Student, allerdings studiere ich berufsbegleitend. Für Leute wie dich: Ich habe einen normalen Job und gehen nebenbei an die FH.

So ein depp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Allein schon an deinem Namen kann man erkennen was fürn niveau du hast-.-


----------



## WhiteScript (5. August 2009)

okiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ya immernoch login server überlastet -.-

toll blizzard


----------



## mlcwwe (5. August 2009)

War-Rock schrieb:


> Wenn nu auch die gesamte arbeitende bevölkerung zur Warteschlaneg joint, können wir froh sein, wenn das noch am heutigen kaldendertag was wird^^ xD
> 
> PS: Grade die meldung : "Ein login bei WoW ist zurzeit nicht möglich"
> 
> Edit: Lol bin drauf^^



Bin auch drauf. Das sagen die nur damit wir nicht mehr versuchen einzuloggen xD


----------



## Sony24 (5. August 2009)

Bei manchen Aussagen hier könnte man glauben man ist im Kindergarten gelandet.

Ein Nebenjob ist also kein richtiger Job? Na dann.


----------



## Sony24 (5. August 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Ach gottchen was für ein ignorantes wesen. Weiste was? Ich bin auch Student, allerdings studiere ich berufsbegleitend. Für Leute wie dich: Ich habe einen normalen Job und gehen nebenbei an die FH.
> 
> So ein depp
> 
> ...




Auch Nebenjob ist Job.


----------



## Okillero (5. August 2009)

WhiteScript schrieb:


> okiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii <3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





lollololol


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. August 2009)

ich glaub Blizz hat Harkan als Login Server Türsteher Verpflichtet, 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0xqP579SUE


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Nodoka schrieb:


> mimimi, ja hat er ein mimimi ohhhhhhhhhhhhh mimimi, ein großes oder kleines mimimi?
> 
> blubb
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> down



Dein Ava Hatt Was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gizmogremlin (5. August 2009)

Lieber Moderator der diesen Thread schließen möchte,

Wir (Nichtflamer) bitten Dich über die wenigen Flamer in diesem Thread hinwegzulesen und uns nicht den Spaß zu verderben. Es sind nicht alle die sich nicht höflich gegenseitig zu benehmen wissen und gegenseitig beschimpfen.

Nochmal ein großes BITTE an Dich den Thread nicht schliesen!


----------



## Kritze (5. August 2009)

Job ist Job man, egal ob auf 400€ basis oder Vollzeit.

Meine fresse ne Mücke ist eben am Obama vorbeigesaust ohne Blut zu ziehen! Skandal lasst über diesen kleinsten mist ebenfalls diskutieren!


----------



## Neneko89 (5. August 2009)

Sony24 schrieb:


> Du studierst für Leute wie ihn?
> 
> Auch Nebenjob ist Job.



Fail, lies dir den Satz nochmal durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Er studiert nicht für ihn.


----------



## Siu (5. August 2009)

Wieso wollen eigenlich ein paar Leute hier One-Day Exempts haben für ein Patch-Day?
Habe ich was verpasst? Ihr bezahlt um auf den Servern zu spielen, aber Blizzard hat noch nirgends garantiert, dass die Server auch 24/7 laufen müssen.. wenn sie freie Tage anbieten ist das die reine Kulanz. Ich würde ma ein wenig runterfahren


----------



## jay390 (5. August 2009)

Sony24 schrieb:


> Auch Nebenjob ist Job.



hab ich ja nie behauptet dass dem nicht so ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackKamahl (5. August 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Oh ja ein Nebenjob woooow das zähle ich nicht zum Arbeiten dazu.
> 
> Herr Student möge doch bitte die Groß und Kleinschreibung beachten.
> 
> ...



typisch, wahrscheinlich schulversager, zu blöd fürs abi gewesen, vermutlich grad mal mit müh und not nen hauptschulabschluss geschafft, jetzt auf dem bau oder irgendwo putzfrau und dann kommt der neid auf leute die in ihrem leben was erreichen wollen.


----------



## Nodoka (5. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  @BladeDragonGX 

jaaa der hardstyler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hi  richtige musik und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muhahahaaa


----------



## PeriBelgium (5. August 2009)

Kritze schrieb:


> Klingeln ist was für Pussys, immer Tür eintreten, dass machen die harten kerle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ok ein Panzer reicht auch oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. August 2009)

Ich bin mal echt gespannt auf das Koloseum heute abend, aber erst einmal wird mein Dudu die He-Man Katze bekommen

hach..endlich schnelleres Fliegen und Marken, Marken, Marken ^^


----------



## Rasgaar (5. August 2009)

never play on patch day


----------



## Okillero (5. August 2009)

Oo lol rolf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Genau das selber ._. Need Destromath


Sind wir ja schon 3^^


----------



## Osari (5. August 2009)

Gizmogremlin schrieb:


> Lieber Moderator der diesen Thread schließen möchte,
> 
> Wir (Nichtflamer) bitten Dich über die wenigen Flamer in diesem Thread hinwegzulesen und uns nicht den Spaß zu verderben. Es sind nicht alle die sich nicht höflich gegenseitig zu benehmen wissen und gegenseitig beschimpfen.
> 
> Nochmal ein großes BITTE an Dich den Thread nicht schliesen!



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Nodoka schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> @BladeDragonGX
> ...



Wasn Findest die mukke doch nicht toll ? =(


----------



## Kritze (5. August 2009)

Hear this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Nby_ot2X8Y !


----------



## Sony24 (5. August 2009)

Die Selbstüberschätzung hier lässt auch nicht viele Fragen offen.


----------



## ...SKIP... (5. August 2009)

Sind hier Leute von Malfurion? =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neneko89 (5. August 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal echt gespannt auf das Koloseum heute abend, aber erst einmal wird mein Dudu die He-Man Katze bekommen
> 
> hach..endlich schnelleres Fliegen und Marken, Marken, Marken ^^



Die HE-Man Katze wurde von Barlow "erfunden". Dabei handelt es sich um die Katze die man sich im PvP für Marken holen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Falls ich gefaild hab korrigier mich. ^^


----------



## Nodoka (5. August 2009)

@BladeDragonGX  

doch ich find die megaaaaaaaaaaaaaa geil! geht voll nach vorn


----------



## Neneko89 (5. August 2009)

Kritze schrieb:


> Hear this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Nby_ot2X8Y !



xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD Wie geil !!


----------



## XerroX (5. August 2009)

ich bekomme einfach keine Verbindung ...


----------



## Kenym (5. August 2009)

Glücklicherweise dreht sich noch die Erde.. alles gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kritze (5. August 2009)

XerroX schrieb:


> ich bekomme einfach keine Verbindung ...



Nicht nur Du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geht wohl allen B-Net Accounts so


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Nodoka schrieb:


> @BladeDragonGX
> 
> doch ich find die megaaaaaaaaaaaaaa geil! geht voll nach vorn



Jop Nächstes jahr Defqon One <3


----------



## Sony24 (5. August 2009)

XerroX schrieb:


> ich bekomme einfach keine Verbindung ...




Hm komisch das funktioniert bei mir, aber mein Server ist noch off.


----------



## Kafalas (5. August 2009)

...SKIP... schrieb:


> Sind hier Leute von Malfurion? =)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jop-.-


----------



## Sidious75 (5. August 2009)

Hallo allerseits.

War ja wiedermal klar wie die Wartungsarbeiten aussehen würden und warum führen die  die instanzkapazitätsarbeiten nicht    von 3 bis 1 5 uhr durch.   die hatten 12 stunden zeit... aber nee. wer wie ich auf einem alten realm spielt hat  wie immer die Ar...karte gezogen.


----------



## Peter@buffed (5. August 2009)

l Auch Malfurion :>


----------



## XerroX (5. August 2009)

hmm ... alle die ich kenne, kommen rein


----------



## StarBlight (5. August 2009)

*seufz*
Morgen bin ich über´s Wochenende weg und meine bessere Hälfte un dich wollten eigentlich noch nen nerdigen Zockerabend machen ;_;


----------



## WeRkO (5. August 2009)

16:35: Die Wartungsarbeiten an den untenstehenden Realms dauern an:

Hätte ich niemals gedacht Blizz -.-


----------



## Raveneye (5. August 2009)

Zirkel is dabei immer die alten Server ^^


----------



## Sidious75 (5. August 2009)

habt ihr schonw as von der frraktionsumwandlung gehört?


----------



## Aelomon (5. August 2009)

...SKIP... schrieb:


> Sind hier Leute von Malfurion? =)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jop  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (5. August 2009)

Kommt später.. soweit bekannt ist nur, dass man sowohl Allianz als auch Horde Charaktere auf einem PvP Server haben kann - so isses zumindestens bei den Amis.

Haben alle BNet Accounts Probleme einzuloggen?.. da macht man sowas und nun das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter@buffed (5. August 2009)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> habt ihr schonw as von der frraktionsumwandlung gehört?




Es ist nicht dabeit und klar ist auch nich zu 100% ob es eingeführt wird


----------



## Nodoka (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Jop Nächstes jahr Defqon One <3



jaaaaaaaaaaa   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## erxx (5. August 2009)

Kil'Jaeden wie immer auch unter den Pechvögeln -.-


----------



## Kritze (5. August 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Kommt später.. soweit bekannt ist nur, dass man sowohl Allianz als auch Horde Charaktere auf einem PvP Server haben kann - so isses zumindestens bei den Amis.
> 
> Haben alle BNet Accounts Probleme einzuloggen?.. da macht man sowas und nun das
> 
> ...



Hab battle.net Account und komm net rein ... ständig Verbindung kann net aufgebaut werden.


----------



## Sony24 (5. August 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> 16:35: Die Wartungsarbeiten an den untenstehenden Realms dauern an:
> 
> Hätte ich niemals gedacht Blizz -.-




Das steht aber noch nicht lange da.

ALs ob wir uns das nicht hätten denken können daher die Server off sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Copeland (5. August 2009)

...SKIP... schrieb:


> Sind hier Leute von Malfurion? =)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja.. leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PeriBelgium (5. August 2009)

Ich will spielen! WAAAHHHH! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Nodoka schrieb:


> jaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gehst du auch Hin? ^^


----------



## StrangeFabs (5. August 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Kommt später.. soweit bekannt ist nur, dass man sowohl Allianz als auch Horde Charaktere auf einem PvP Server haben kann - so isses zumindestens bei den Amis.
> 
> Haben alle BNet Accounts Probleme einzuloggen?.. da macht man sowas und nun das
> 
> ...


Nein! Also ich probiers gleich nochmal, bin vorhins wunderbar reingekommen!!
edit: geht immernoch wunderbar mit meinem battlenet account..nur silberne hand is halt noch off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## WeRkO (5. August 2009)

Habe nen Bnet Account und komme btw ohne Probs rein, nur ist mein server OFFLINE -.-


----------



## Kritze (5. August 2009)

> *Bekanntgabe einer Forenwartung*
> 
> 
> 
> Dieses Forum wird zurzeit gewartet, bitte versuchen Sie es zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt erneut.





Auf Blizzard ist immer so viel verlass ... will man sich informieren und dann wird alles gewartet, was de nich sagst! :/



Wieso kommt ihr denn alle rein, bei mir steht ständig "Verbindung konnte nicht hergestellt" werden -.-


----------



## Starkwurst (5. August 2009)

kel´thuzad wie immer ... mir is laaaaanweilig


----------



## Lagumeras (5. August 2009)

Lothar immernoch offline, obwohl der Realm nicht auf der Liste steht und auf blizz als aktiv angezeigt wird.....


----------



## Lapic (5. August 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Haben alle BNet Accounts Probleme einzuloggen?.. da macht man sowas und nun das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das Verbindungsproblem hab ich auch. Meine Freundin kommt ohne Problem rein, hat aber auch keinen versickten BN-Account!


----------



## Rietze (5. August 2009)

Zuluhed net online <3


----------



## Kafalas (5. August 2009)

Lagumeras schrieb:


> Lothar immernoch offline, obwohl der Realm nicht auf der Liste steht und auf blizz als aktiv angezeigt wird.....


 Lothar is ned offline, kann mit nem Chatchar auf den zugreifen....


----------



## Nodoka (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Gehst du auch Hin? ^^




ich denke schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nature one 2010 wartet ja auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und defqon one auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Och destromath Bloß weil du der wow alpha server warst heisst das nicht das wir Lust haben das du am längsten offline bist =3


----------



## Lagumeras (5. August 2009)

[attachment=8545:Unbenannt.jpg]


----------



## DartHR (5. August 2009)

[attachment=8544:Neue_Bitmap.jpg]

;_; looking for funktionierendes einloggen

*wild und kreischend im kreis renn*


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2009)

Nodoka schrieb:


> ich denke schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wieso gehste net qlimax?


----------



## Kenym (5. August 2009)

menno ... mag auf Malfurion.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (5. August 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Oh ja ein Nebenjob woooow das zähle ich nicht zum Arbeiten dazu.
> 
> Herr Student möge doch bitte die Groß und Kleinschreibung beachten.
> 
> ...


Wenn es dir Langweilig ist, dann such dir eine arbeit oder ein Hobby udn flame nicht rum.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso gehste net qlimax?



Du kennst Qlimax? ^^


----------



## StrangeFabs (5. August 2009)

DartHR schrieb:


> [attachment=8544:Neue_Bitmap.jpg]
> 
> ;_; looking for funktionierendes einloggen
> 
> *wild und kreischend im kreis renn*


nice one (siehe dein vorposter^^)
schonmal versucht wow neuzustarten? hatte das problem schonmal. seltsam aber ist so. und es kann nicht NUR am bnet account liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich komm immernoch rein mit bnet account


----------



## Siu (5. August 2009)

Scheint wohl ganz offiziell am BNet Account zu liegen.. gerade bei Bruder geschaut.. Anub etc. ist on und er kommt auch so rein...
Irgendwas geht echt immer schief 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Du kennst Qlimax? ^^


die dvd die ich noch hab spricht zumindest dafür.


----------



## Bewl (5. August 2009)

Gorgonnash kommt wie immer als letztes on -.-


----------



## Haggelo (5. August 2009)

GIIIIVVVV gorgonnash !!!!!!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> die dvd die ich noch hab spricht zumindest dafür.



Okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Phantax_ZdC (5. August 2009)

Zirkel des Cenarius ist immer noch offlne.. :/


----------



## Kenym (5. August 2009)

Bewl schrieb:


> Gorgonnash kommt wie immer als letztes on -.-



ach einige sind noch nicht online..


----------



## DartHR (5. August 2009)

StrangeFabs schrieb:


> nice one (siehe dein vorposter^^)
> schonmal versucht wow neuzustarten? hatte das problem schonmal. seltsam aber ist so. und es kann nicht NUR am bnet account liegen
> 
> 
> ...



Wow sogar auf meinem 2t pc probiert mit dem einloggen leider das selbe :/
mein Bro konnt sich direkt einloggen und macht grad die neue 5er ini (hat acc ned umgewandelt zu b-net)

bin grad online mit nem test acc, das geht ohne probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (5. August 2009)

GOGOGO PERENOLDE!!!

Jaja, Blutdurst kommt immer als letzes on.


----------



## Fionas (5. August 2009)

Ach hätt ich blos nich meine Acc zu nem B-Net Acc gemacht is ja fast wie T-offline


----------



## StrangeFabs (5. August 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> Scheint wohl ganz offiziell am BNet Account zu liegen.. gerade bei Bruder geschaut.. Anub etc. ist on und er kommt auch so rein...
> Irgendwas geht echt immer schief
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


.__. und die bei denen es funktioniert werden einfach überlesen (schon mehr als 3x hier geschrieben)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> GOGOGO PERENOLDE!!!
> 
> Jaja, Blutdurst kommt immer als letzes on.



sehen wirs so wir Blutdurst`Ler sind halt was ganz besonderes ^^


----------



## Gizmogremlin (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> sehen wirs so wir Blutdurst`Ler sind halt was ganz besonderes ^^



Ich will aber nichts besonderes sein. Ich will spielen


----------



## StrangeFabs (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> sehen wirs so wir Blutdurst`Ler sind halt was ganz besonderes ^^


ja wie die Kinder an "Sonder"schulen die ganz "special" sind ._. sehen wirs ein, wir sind die krüppel der deutschen realmpools.


----------



## WeRkO (5. August 2009)

Gizmogremlin schrieb:


> Ich will aber nichts besonderes sein. Ich will spielen



/sign


----------



## Enormous (5. August 2009)

Wo bleibt meine geliebte silberne Hand? *heul*.. Naja irgendwer sagte grad: Blutdurst kommt immer zuletzt. /sign


----------



## ...SKIP... (5. August 2009)

StrangeFabs schrieb:


> .__. und die bei denen es funktioniert werden einfach überlesen (schon mehr als 3x hier geschrieben)




jop an Bnet kanns ned liegen funkt bei mir auch nur Realm off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (5. August 2009)

giiev alexstrasza 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illandra (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Du kennst Qlimax? ^^



Wenigstens mal nette angeschlagene Themen wenn die Server down sind ^^

Aber ein gutes hat es mein Haushalt blinkt wieder wie neu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lomiraan (5. August 2009)

okay, das is komisch. 

Ich hab eingeloggt, alles okay. Eben nen heal gemacht. Crit. Super. aber ALLE Zauber danach auch. Und ich bin Prot pala mit 10% crit. Wie kann es sein dass da 50 Lichtblitze kritisch treffen?


----------



## Kenym (5. August 2009)

Lomiraan schrieb:


> okay, das is komisch.
> 
> Ich hab eingeloggt, alles okay. Eben nen heal gemacht. Crit. Super. aber ALLE Zauber danach auch. Und ich bin Prot pala mit 10% crit. Wie kann es sein dass da 50 Lichtblitze kritisch treffen?



ja das ist mysteriös... aber freu dich einfach ^^


----------



## ...SKIP... (5. August 2009)

Lomiraan schrieb:


> okay, das is komisch.
> 
> Ich hab eingeloggt, alles okay. Eben nen heal gemacht. Crit. Super. aber ALLE Zauber danach auch. Und ich bin Prot pala mit 10% crit. Wie kann es sein dass da 50 Lichtblitze kritisch treffen?




du hast verdammt viel glück^^


----------



## Fionas (5. August 2009)

...SKIP... schrieb:


> jop an Bnet kanns ned liegen funkt bei mir auch nur Realm off
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann beantwort mir mal was man da als User machen kann da B-Net dummerweise nur ne Art Verwaltungssystem ist.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

naja Diese Jahr Defqon One Live Über q-Dance Radio gehört So Epic <3 Von 11 an mit gehört Biss die dann doch schon um 1 Uhr nachts (sollte bis 22 Uhr gehen) dann Schluss gemacht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lapic (5. August 2009)

Freundin´s Acc ohne BNAcc läuft ohne Problem.
Bin mit meinem BNAcc auf dem selben Server Tichondius und der ist nicht down.

Auch kann ich nicht auf der BN_Seite mein Passwort ändern. Den bei der Abfrage akzeptiert er nicht mein momentanes Passwort.
Welches aber auf alle Fälle funzt, denn auf der WoW Seite kann ich mich damit ohne Problem in "Acc Verwalten" einloggen.

Shit


----------



## ...SKIP... (5. August 2009)

Fionas schrieb:


> Dann beantwort mir mal was man da als User machen kann da B-Net dummerweise nur ne Art Verwaltungssystem ist.




ja finde auch das Bnet unnötig is hab mich da ma unabsichtlich angemeldet xD....


----------



## StrangeFabs (5. August 2009)

Fionas schrieb:


> Dann beantwort mir mal was man da als User machen kann da B-Net dummerweise nur ne Art Verwaltungssystem ist.


bei Problemen bei Blizzard melden.


----------



## Merkura (5. August 2009)

StrangeFabs schrieb:


> bei Problemen bei Blizzard melden.





der war gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fionas (5. August 2009)

...SKIP... schrieb:


> ja finde auch das Bnet unnötig is hab mich da ma unabsichtlich angemeldet xD....



Hätt ich gewusst das das "neue" B-Net sowas von arg dumm und leicht buggy is hätt ich das auch gelassen ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lapic (5. August 2009)

StrangeFabs schrieb:


> bei Problemen bei Blizzard melden.



Da ist ja auch alles down




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hugo2000 (5. August 2009)

Blizzard soll B-Net User nen Free Day schenken, nur ärger damit.


----------



## Renenm (5. August 2009)

Gucken wann Alexstrasza wieder On kommt.

/edit:
habe 0 probleme mit Bnet


----------



## Rúmalion (5. August 2009)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Blizzard soll B-Net User nen Free Day schenken, nur ärger damit.



/sign


----------



## Fionas (5. August 2009)

Hmm ja bei Blizzard melden ... nur bei welchem Support? Weil irgendwie ist der support vom B.Net und von WoW blöderweise nen anderer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ...SKIP... (5. August 2009)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Blizzard soll B-Net User nen Free Day schenken, nur ärger damit.




wenn die das machen dann schreien alle nicht Bnet nutzer... Welcome in the World of Neidcraft :O


----------



## StrangeFabs (5. August 2009)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Blizzard soll B-Net User nen Free Day schenken, nur ärger damit.


würd mich freuen da ich keine Probleme hab (außer dass mein Server down ist x]) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gizmogremlin (5. August 2009)

Wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte das mein Server so lange heute offline ist hätt ich meinen Laptop anstatt letten Sonntag lieber heute neu installiert. War am Sonntag nicht so gut.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. August 2009)

jaja scheiss battelnet hab auf serverliste auf der wow seite geguckt steht is on nur kan nicht auf server zugreifen mit scheiss battelnet eh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Immernoch keine Destromath In Sicht =(


----------



## Illandra (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> naja Diese Jahr Defqon One Live Über q-Dance Radio gehört So Epic <3 Von 11 an mit gehört Biss die dann doch schon um 1 Uhr nachts (sollte bis 22 Uhr gehen) dann Schluss gemacht haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die war dieses Jahr so ätzend schnell ausverkauft *grummel*


----------



## Fionas (5. August 2009)

Gizmogremlin schrieb:


> Wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte das mein Server so lange heute offline ist hätt ich meinen Laptop anstatt letten Sonntag lieber heute neu installiert. War am Sonntag nicht so gut.



Mist und ich hab das noch vor mir dumm nur das mein Laptop grad wo anders hab kann ichs nicht an so nem tollen Tag wie heute machen /ironie off


----------



## EisblockError (5. August 2009)

Das hat mit BNet nix zu tun.

Ich hab auch BNet und konnte von Anfang an ohne Probleme rein, mein Brude rhat kein BNet und hat Probleme.


Also hört auf zu nörgeln hateBoys


----------



## ...SKIP... (5. August 2009)

jetzt schon insgesamt fast 6 1/2 stunden verspätung ... lange kanns ned mehr dauern *gg*


----------



## Sony24 (5. August 2009)

Meine Mama kann Karate


----------



## Lapic (5. August 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Das hat mit BNet nix zu tun.
> 
> Ich hab auch BNet und konnte von Anfang an ohne Probleme rein, mein Brude rhat kein BNet und hat Probleme.
> 
> ...



Bei mir ist genau anders rum.

Fakt ist: Mit meinem Acc ohne BN komm ich rein.
Mit dem Acc mit BN, komm ich nicht rein.

--> selber Server


----------



## Sulli (5. August 2009)

Lapic schrieb:


> Das Verbindungsproblem hab ich auch. Meine Freundin kommt ohne Problem rein, hat aber auch keinen versickten BN-Account!



Habe auch nen B-net Acc aber absolut keine probs .. nur mein Server ist immer noch offffffffff.... wine...........................


----------



## Fionas (5. August 2009)

meine auch und ?


----------



## Lagumeras (5. August 2009)

woran kann es dann liegen, dass ich auf lothar nicht on kommen kann, obwohl es andere können?


----------



## WeRkO (5. August 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Das hat mit BNet nix zu tun.
> 
> Ich hab auch BNet und konnte von Anfang an ohne Probleme rein



bei mir genau das gleiche


----------



## Killdich (5. August 2009)

Naja, kann hier an dem selben PC mit 3(!) Nicht-B-net Accs einloggen auf Garrosh, allerdings mit meinem Acc und dem von nem Freund von mir(beides B-net) nicht. Nur Zufall, ne?


----------



## ...SKIP... (5. August 2009)

Sony24 schrieb:


> Meine Mama kann Karate



lol *angsthab*


----------



## Frostbeule16 (5. August 2009)

Haha kaum 6 1/2 h verspätung , lul


----------



## Gutgore (5. August 2009)

also ich hab ein battle net account und hab 0 probs beim einloggen etc...weis garnet was ihr habt ...ihr müsst doch irgendwas falsch eignestellt haben oda so


----------



## Fionas (5. August 2009)

Wie ich eben im US Forum gelesen habe liegts eben doch an den B-Net Servern. Also allen Oberschlauen die mal wieder den Usern ans Bein pinkeln wollen: Es liegt definitiv nicht an uns.


----------



## Sony24 (5. August 2009)

Fionas schrieb:


> meine auch und ?



Wollts nur mal erwähnt haben


----------



## Fionas (5. August 2009)

Gutgore schrieb:


> also ich hab ein battle net account und hab 0 probs beim einloggen etc...weis garnet was ihr habt ...ihr müsst doch irgendwas falsch eignestellt haben oda so



Dann nenn uns mal was wo du was beim B-Net einstellen kannst.


----------



## Tanisha-Mage (5. August 2009)

Fionas schrieb:


> Wie ich eben im US Forum gelesen habe liegts eben doch an den B-Net Servern. Also allen Oberschlauen die mal wieder den Usern ans Bein pinkeln wollen: Es liegt definitiv nicht an uns.




quelle ?


----------



## Sony24 (5. August 2009)

Tanisha-Mage schrieb:


> quelle ?


 Vösslauer


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Jup Liegt an B.net Weil manche nicht einloggen könne und andere mit b.net acc einloggen können jap jap jap voll zustimme


----------



## Fionas (5. August 2009)

Tanisha-Mage schrieb:


> quelle ?



Bitteschön: http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...59659&sid=1
Den Bluepost dazu muss ich erstmal wieder finden. Es lebe google.


----------



## StrangeFabs (5. August 2009)

Fionas schrieb:


> Wie ich eben im US Forum gelesen habe liegts eben doch an den B-Net Servern. Also allen Oberschlauen die mal wieder den Usern ans Bein pinkeln wollen: Es liegt definitiv nicht an uns.


aber auch nicht nur an b-net da ja einige reinkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also tu nicht so hochnäsig, bitte. beide seiten haben recht. bnet ist nicht scheiße, nur dein bnet ist scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: also im englischen bluetracker von mmo-champion gibts keinen bluepost dazu.

hinweis: kein authenticator, plain old password.


----------



## Gizmogremlin (5. August 2009)

Warsteiner


----------



## Haggelo (5. August 2009)

Mal eine frage an alle b-net user ...

Nutzt ihr den battle net authenticator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Darequi (5. August 2009)

1. bin wieder da vom Eis essen

2. vote 4 Malle

3. hab B.Net und damit keine Probleme 

4. :/sign 4 play!


----------



## Joyce86 (5. August 2009)

Das isn Thema zu diversen Serverausfällen und keins indem es um Bnet geht !


----------



## WeRkO (5. August 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Mal eine frage an alle b-net user ...
> 
> Nutzt ihr den battle net authenticator
> 
> ...



Nö


----------



## Frostbeule16 (5. August 2009)

Seite 2222 , nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Hab kein B net acc kann wunderbar einloggen nur mein Server ist nicht on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *macci war guad*


----------



## Frostbeule16 (5. August 2009)

Seite 2222 , nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Hab kein B net acc kann wunderbar einloggen nur mein Server ist nicht on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *macci war guad* und diesen authenticator habsch a net


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Als wen wir Heute keinen Free day bekommen Weiß ich auch nicht sind ja nur die Blutdurst`ler Betroffen =(


----------



## Frostbeule16 (5. August 2009)

Seite 2222 , nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Hab kein B net acc kann wunderbar einloggen nur mein Server ist nicht on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *macci war guad*


----------



## Killdich (5. August 2009)

Also sagen wir es so: Es ist nicht B-net User = zocken geht nicht. Auf irgendeine Weise hat es dann aber noch was mit dem B-Net zu tun


----------



## Gizmogremlin (5. August 2009)

Leute habt ihrs eigentlich gemerkt???


Seite 2222 geschafft!!!

GZ an alle die mitgeholfen haben. *Schulterklopf*


----------



## mattenowie (5. August 2009)

Illandra schrieb:


> Die war dieses Jahr so ätzend schnell ausverkauft *grummel*




und gehts dieses we auch nach saalburg?

ich werd morgen mit meinen leuten losziehen und wieder bis montag so richtig krachen lassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silaz Frostwolf (5. August 2009)

*Frostwolf ist immer noch OFF*

Das doch zum Kotzen 
Das doch zum Kotzen 
Das doch zum Kotzen 
Das doch zum Kotzen 
Das doch zum Kotzen


----------



## Fionas (5. August 2009)

Killdich schrieb:


> Also sagen wir es so: Es ist nicht B-net User = zocken geht nicht. Auf irgendeine Weise hat es dann aber noch was mit dem B-Net zu tun



Dann muss es wohl der B-Net Auth Server sein der manche von uns nich mag.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

mattenowie schrieb:


> und gehts dieses we auch nach saalburg?
> 
> ich werd morgen mit meinen leuten losziehen und wieder bis montag so richtig krachen lassen.
> 
> ...



Gibt diese jahr ja nochmal eine Defqon One 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nosmoke (5. August 2009)

noch 2 tage dann ferien  und raideeeen ^^ 

mfg nosmoke

ps: aegwynn soll entlich on kommen  2h 30min verspätung


----------



## WeRkO (5. August 2009)

Silaz schrieb:


> *Nathrezim ist immer noch OFF*
> 
> Das doch zum Kotzen
> Das doch zum Kotzen
> ...



fix'd


----------



## -CyraX- (5. August 2009)

zum kotzen mit den b-net accounts :/


----------



## Frostbeule16 (5. August 2009)

sorry -.- wollte nicht 3 mal posten


----------



## Mdruffy (5. August 2009)

Silaz schrieb:


> *Eredar ist immer noch OFF*
> 
> Das doch zum Kotzen
> Das doch zum Kotzen
> ...



Fixed!^^


----------



## Vrocas (5. August 2009)

Deswegen hab ich keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eredar geh on -.-


----------



## Gizmogremlin (5. August 2009)

Wenn es wenigstens schon 18 Uhr wäre das ich Simpsons schauen könnte


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

-CyraX- schrieb:


> zum kotzen mit den b-net accounts :/



es Liegt Nicht an B-Net wies Wollt Ihr das nicht glauben ... ._.


----------



## Haggelo (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Als wen wir Heute keinen Free day bekommen Weiß ich auch nicht sind ja nur die Blutdurst`ler Betroffen =(


Stimmt

Und wir blutdurstler haben doch so blutdurst =/


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. August 2009)

ja an was liegt es den sonst ??


----------



## -CyraX- (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> es Liegt Nicht an B-Net wies Wollt Ihr das nicht glauben ... ._.



wodrann den meine gilden kollegen die keinen B-Net account haben können sich doch auch einloggen, nichtmahl das geht ab und zu kommt den zwar welchen acc ich spielen wil danach aber feierabend, den sag mir bitte nciht das es nicht an den B-Net accounts liegt :/


----------



## cpt. hero (5. August 2009)

Warum sind meine beiden main server auch frostwolf und eredar.... fail! -_-


----------



## StrangeFabs (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> es Liegt Nicht an B-Net wies Wollt Ihr das nicht glauben ... ._.


doch. aber es betrifft eben nicht alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also nicht bnet ausschimpfen.


----------



## Frozzi (5. August 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Und wir blutdurstler haben doch so blutdurst =/






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
/sign


----------



## AliasSense (5. August 2009)

Gizmogremlin schrieb:


> Wenn es wenigstens schon 18 Uhr wäre das ich Simpsons schauen könnte



18uhr simpsons schauen hört sich doch mal gut an.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palmi2005 (5. August 2009)

Alextrazsa on endlich !


----------



## Fionas (5. August 2009)

StrangeFabs schrieb:


> doch. aber es betrifft eben nicht alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das macht aber spaß


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Langsam werde ich auch ungeduldig und ich habe ne Geduld ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ikku (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> es Liegt Nicht an B-Net wies Wollt Ihr das nicht glauben ... ._.



Weils ne Tatsache is dass irgendwie alle ohne Bnet-Acc einloggen können aber sehr sehr viele mit Bnet-Accs nicht. Also liegts irgendwie am Bnet.
Und wenn man tracert bleibts natürlich - was auch sonst - irgendwo bei Telia hängen.

Und um noch nen Beweis mehr zu haben: Log ich mitm Bnet ein geht nix, log ich mit nem normalen Acc ein geht alles wunderbar.

Es wäre halt nur mal schön ne Auskunft darüber zu haben wie lang das wohl noch dauern könnte. Mich wurmt es nicht dass ich jetzt grad nicht zocken kann weil ich grad eh nich sonderlich Lust darauf habe in überfüllten Gebieten rumzurennen. Aber wenn ich wollen würde, würd ich schon gerne können, was aber nich der Fall is ;P Und genau das stresst ^^


----------



## Arazak (5. August 2009)

AliasSense schrieb:


> 18uhr simpsons schauen hört sich doch mal gut an....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




grad läuft auf rtlII still standing.. das is noch besser, bei den simpsons kennt man ja schon alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpax (5. August 2009)

Boah ey da hab ich heute frei (ok is zufall ^^)
.. und dann kann ich den ganzen tag net zocken ey


----------



## Lagumeras (5. August 2009)

ich kann ja nichtmal auf einen anderen server, da ich mich nicht einwählen kann....es muss also was mit meinem acc sein.....ich habe einen b-net acc......mein pool kann auch nich hin sein, es kommen ja leute drauf....


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

Alpax schrieb:


> Boah ey da hab ich heute frei (ok is zufall ^^)
> .. und dann kann ich den ganzen tag net zocken ey



Wenn ich für jedes mal wenn der satz fällt nen euro bekommen würde....^^


----------



## -Peitho- (5. August 2009)

Palmi2005 schrieb:


> Alextrazsa on endlich !



kann sein das ich ne Brille brauch aber bei mir isser ned on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Wenn ich für jedes mal wenn der satz fällt nen euro bekommen würde....^^



dan würde ich ihn dir immer klauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StrangeFabs (5. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 17:40 Update...mindestens 1h noch offline


----------



## AliasSense (5. August 2009)

Arazak schrieb:


> grad läuft auf rtlII still standing.. das is noch besser, bei den simpsons kennt man ja schon alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



toll, rtl2 is werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renenm (5. August 2009)

Palmi2005 schrieb:


> Alextrazsa on endlich !



Quatschkopf. Sag nicht sowas.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skash (5. August 2009)

Ja stimmt, ein Großteil von den Battlenet-Nutzern haben was falsch eingestellt, während "Nicht"-Battlenet-nutzer alle nichts falsch eingestellt haben.

Wie intelligent hier manche sind...

Und um mal Tatsachen anzubringen:
Laut Servicemitarbeiter am Telefon ist der Battlenet-auth. teilweise inaktiv. 
Für die dummquatscher übersetzt:
Das bedeutet, dass sich einige mit BN einloggen können, einige nicht....


----------



## Gizmogremlin (5. August 2009)

Arazak schrieb:


> grad läuft auf rtlII still standing.. das is noch besser, bei den simpsons kennt man ja schon alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Die Folge die aber rad läuft ist auf RTL2 auch schon zum dritten mal zu sehen. Immer diese Wiederholungen. Hör mal wer da hämmert hätten sie lassen sollen!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Okay das muss ein tag geben wen die noch ne stunde offline sind >_>


----------



## ...SKIP... (5. August 2009)

Update 17:40: Die Realms sind noch immer offline und wir ewarten das sie das noch eine Stunde bleiben. NNNEEEIIINNN -.- (oder so ähnlich... is ned wörtlich abgeschrieben)


----------



## Mdruffy (5. August 2009)

http://www.southpark.de/


Best ^^


----------



## AliasSense (5. August 2009)

Gizmogremlin schrieb:


> Die Folge die aber rad läuft ist auf RTL2 auch schon zum dritten mal zu sehen. Immer diese Wiederholungen. Hör mal wer da hämmert hätten sie lassen sollen!



(hör mal wer da hämmert) kann sich doch auch kein schwein mehr ansehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ...SKIP... (5. August 2009)

:O.... will ned mehr warten -.-


----------



## Haggelo (5. August 2009)

LEUTEEEEE   


Blutdurst is noch bis 18:40 OFFLINE 

steht jetzt beim einlogbildschwirm


----------



## StrangeFabs (5. August 2009)

Mdruffy schrieb:


> http://www.southpark.de/
> 
> 
> Best ^^


requote for great justice!

das kommt dabei heraus wenn die autoren sich gegen die contentmafia durchsetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find ich großartig. und egal ob man southpark mag oder nicht: das ist ein super ansatz den wünsch ich mir für viele andere sachen (so wie es auch schon bei daily show und colbert report läuft --lang netmehr gesehen..geht das beides noch in deutschland?)


----------



## Quéx (5. August 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> LEUTEEEEE
> 
> 
> Blutdurst is noch bis 18:40 OFFLINE
> ...



....ich sehs grad auch warum immer wir??!! Jede woche das gleich -_-


----------



## WeRkO (5. August 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> LEUTEEEEE
> 
> 
> Blutdurst is noch bis 18:40 OFFLINE
> ...



Bin mittlerweile auf nem anderen Server am twinken, BLizz kann mich mal ganz dolle gern haben >.<


----------



## ...SKIP... (5. August 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> LEUTEEEEE
> 
> 
> Blutdurst is noch bis 18:40 OFFLINE
> ...



jop mindestens -.-...wird wohl nix mit raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ezazdin (5. August 2009)

ihr solltet mal richtig lesen :>

"wir erwarten dass sie noch MINDESTENS!!!!!!!!!!! eine stunde" ........ :> ich tippe mal auf 19 uhr ;>


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. August 2009)

sagt mal fliegt ihr auch alle 2 min raus? hab keinen bn acc kann auf meinen server flieg aber immer raus


----------



## EisblockError (5. August 2009)

Ich hasse es so, immer Blutdurst als letzes


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Mei nTip Morgen Um 1 Uhr nacht Online -.-


----------



## -Peitho- (5. August 2009)

Ezazdin schrieb:


> ihr solltet mal richtig lesen :>
> 
> "wir erwarten dass sie noch MINDESTENS!!!!!!!!!!! eine stunde" ........ :> ich tippe mal auf 19 uhr ;>



ich wette dagegen die sind noch länger off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpax (5. August 2009)

Ich sags euch ... *Teufel an die Wand mal*

die Server sind sicher erst gegen 21-22 Uhr on


----------



## AliasSense (5. August 2009)

AliasSense schrieb:


> toll, rtl2 is werbung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hups, war auf den falschen sender *rtl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und da läuft die kotz sendung unter uns


----------



## Sony24 (5. August 2009)

Ich versteh sowieso nicht warum sich manche für Mittwoch einen Raid ausmachen?

In letzter Zeit sind die Server dich nie on wenn sie On sein sollten. Also zukünftig vielleicht nicht´s mehr für Mittwoch einplanen, schon gar nicht an einem Patchday. Wobei ich damit gerechnet hab das sie bis 17 Uhr Off sein werden. Aber bis 18.45 Uhr ist schon heftig. Bin mal gespannt wie lange es wirklich dauert.


----------



## Ezazdin (5. August 2009)

ich wollt euch ja nur hoffnung spenden :>


----------



## ...SKIP... (5. August 2009)

was machen die eig mit unseren geliebten Servern ..... RETTET BLUTDURST!!


----------



## sHoX* (5. August 2009)

frag mich immer,warum einige server immer später on gehen als die restlichen.
weiß das vielleicht wer?


----------



## ...SKIP... (5. August 2009)

bin ma weg vom pc... das is mir zu blöd bis später^^


----------



## Trisher (5. August 2009)

Regt euch mal nicht so auf, ich kann auch nicht zocken, blödes Bnet. Aber gut muss sowieso lernen.... Aber so langsam sollte es mal einen freien Tag geben. Das ist für mich jetzt schon der dritte Mittwoch in vier Wochen an dem ich nicht oder nur eingeschränkt in WoW komme.


----------



## Sony24 (5. August 2009)

Ich versteh sowieso nicht warum sich manche für Mittwoch einen Raid ausmachen?

In letzter Zeit sind die Server doch nie on wenn sie On sein sollten. Also zukünftig vielleicht nicht´s mehr für Mittwoch einplanen, schon gar nicht an einem Patchday. Wobei ich damit gerechnet hab das sie bis 17 Uhr Off sein werden. Aber bis 18.45 Uhr ist schon heftig. Bin mal gespannt wie lange es wirklich dauert.

Von Fix antwort kann ja auch keine rede sein^^


----------



## Gizmogremlin (5. August 2009)

AliasSense schrieb:


> hups, war auf den falschen sender *rtl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja Pfui Teufel. Weiche von dieser Seite und geh Dir erstmal die Augen desinfizieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sony24 (5. August 2009)

Alpax schrieb:


> Ich sags euch ... *Teufel an die Wand mal*
> 
> die Server sind sicher erst gegen 21-22 Uhr on




Würd mich nicht sonderlich treffen. Bis dahin sind die Kinder im Bett, und ich kann in ruhe spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trisher (5. August 2009)

Aber was ich richtig schlimm finde ist, dass Blizzard a) nichts zu den Problemen mit den BNet-Accounts sagt und b) die offiziellen Foren off sind. Man könnte glatt meinen, da möchte man nicht mit den Problemen konfrontiert werden.


----------



## Kenym (5. August 2009)

Alpax schrieb:


> Ich sags euch ... *Teufel an die Wand mal*
> 
> die Server sind sicher erst gegen 21-22 Uhr on




menno.. du zerstörst meine Hoffnungen^^


----------



## Moshuna (5. August 2009)

wenn  ich nich umbedingt das raptorbaby an 2 verschiedenen stellen haben wollte würde ich ja nix sagen, dass ich jetz schon 8 stunden immer mal ab und zu einlogge.

aber 17,45 -> 18.45 ... "mindestens" ... das wird heut nix mehr ..
vllt morgen früh bevor ich arbeite um 5 mal einloggen versuchen.

Freier Tag .. oder 2 .. inc ! aber bitte !


----------



## Lapic (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> es Liegt Nicht an B-Net wies Wollt Ihr das nicht glauben ... ._.



Hör mal zu Hr. Superschlau.
Es muss darna liegen, weil mit meinem bn-freien Acc komm ich rein
--> selber Server


----------



## Rangekiller (5. August 2009)

QQ NATHREZIM DOWN!!!! WTF BLIZZ FIX
so egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 chillen und warten

cooler fred btw 2,2k seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Lapic schrieb:


> Hör mal zu Hr. Superschlau.
> Es muss darna liegen, weil mit meinem bn-freien Acc komm ich rein
> --> selber Server



jaja Bei einigen Sagt der server nein Bei anderen Gibts keine Probs so wie bei Mir als Psst ^.^


----------



## Lapic (5. August 2009)

Die Macher von WAR lachen sich bestimmt in´s Fäustchen und es gibt Sekt


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. August 2009)

ich könnte schreien alle meine gilden kollegen sind on und laufen die neuen inis ab und ich hab scheiss battelnet am schuh 
so schaft man sich keine kunden wen das so weiter geht


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Re,von vor 7 Stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und,Server schon wieder da?


----------



## Haggelo (5. August 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Re,von vor 7 Stunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Pssst


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Pssst



Ich höhre garde man kann jetzt epic farmen in der neun ini droppen epic bei jedem boss und man kann so oft rein wie man will >_<


----------



## Skash (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Ich höhre garde man kann jetzt epic farmen in der neun ini droppen epic bei jedem boss und man kann so oft rein wie man will >_<



Hab ich auch gehöhrt!!!!1111elf
Und die droppen sogar Satzzeichen !!!!!1111elf


----------



## -Peitho- (5. August 2009)

doof doof doof 

ich schmeiss mich echt weg hier :-D

wozu wow zocken wenn man hier auch genug spass haben kann xD


----------



## Taroliln (5. August 2009)

Lapic schrieb:


> Die Macher von WAR lachen sich bestimmt in´s Fäustchen und es gibt Sekt



Rofl, 
Oh mann da bekommt man doch die krise, letzte meldung um 16:35 un jetzt sinds schon wieder eineinhalb stunden.
Die GMs werden nachher bestimmt die Ohren vollgejammert bekommen...

Was passiert eig mit den Tickets die noch offen waren? sind die noch gespeichert?

Gruß


----------



## Ullrik (5. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Kil'Jaeden*

mkeeeey.. ;>


----------



## Taroliln (5. August 2009)

sry doppelpost


----------



## Ali-babar (5. August 2009)

AAAAHHHHHHGG!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Blutdurst der Schrott-Pool"

naja, mal essen machen.


----------



## Raveneye (5. August 2009)

Immer noch nix da? 

Ok dann muss noch ein paar mobs bei The Witcher killen das hilft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (5. August 2009)

Skash schrieb:


> Hab ich auch gehöhrt!!!!1111elf
> Und die droppen sogar Satzzeichen !!!!!1111elf



Hey Hans, wie gehts ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadria (5. August 2009)

sHoX* schrieb:


> frag mich immer,warum einige server immer später on gehen als die restlichen.
> weiß das vielleicht wer?



Klar weiß das wer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> eine handvoll ausgewählter Techniker bei Blizz! ... die wissen das ganz genau!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber eigentlich ist die Antwort auch so klar:
- es gibt bei manchen Servern noch Hardwareprobleme
- es gibt bei manchen Servern noch Softwareprobleme
- es gibt bei manchen Servern noch Netzwerkprobleme
- es gibt bei manchen Servern noch eine Mischung der drei bereits genannten Probleme


Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*duck und wegrenn*....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Blutdurst`ler sind echt Harte Kerler :>


----------



## Skash (5. August 2009)

Happening schrieb:


> Hey Hans, wie gehts ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke, gut Kalle und selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Bewl (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Blutdurst`ler sind echt Harte Kerler :>



Die müssen wir sein :<


----------



## DeadmasteЯ (5. August 2009)

> Oh mann da bekommt man doch die krise, letzte meldung um 16:35 un jetzt sinds schon wieder eineinhalb stunden.



nicht ganz, die letzte Meldung war um 17:40 Uhr



> Update 17:40: Die Realms sind weiterhin nicht verfügbar und wir erwarten, dass sie noch für mindestens eine Stunde offline bleiben.


----------



## Vartez (5. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Gorgonnash DOWN NEIIIN

*in sonne Bruzel und Fred verfolg*


----------



## Taroliln (5. August 2009)

Jetzt heisst es dass es immer noch Probleme gibt und sie für mindestens *EINE WEITER STUNDE* offline sind -.-
NERV


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Bewl schrieb:


> Die müssen wir sein :<



Jo leider Also ich würde ma sagen Heute springt ei nFree day Für die Blutdurst Leute wen nicht kann ich ma rasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bewl (5. August 2009)

Ullrik schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *Kil'Jaeden*
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gorgonnash

:<


----------



## Vrocas (5. August 2009)

Für heute gibts nur eins für mich :>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fY6Vnqo6xzo


----------



## Vrocas (5. August 2009)

dobbelpost


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Blutdurst`ler sind echt Harte Kerler :>


So hart bin ich gar nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Bewl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Gorgonnash
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Destromath*


----------



## Kafalas (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *Destromath*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Malfurion* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darequi (5. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Malfurion*

@edit : 

Joah, Kafalas ... selber Gedanke xD


@edit² : 

Wenn ich hier noch einmal höre, das die B-Net Accs daran schuld sind , was auch immer gibts nen Stock innen Po ^^


----------



## Gotama (5. August 2009)

Ach komm, wie  wenns immer nur euch Blutdurstler trifft.

Wir Todbringer, entschuldige Wirbelstürmer, sind genauso arm dran.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Noch knapp 15 mins :> Und dan .... KA ^^


----------



## Silaz Frostwolf (5. August 2009)

Warum heute raiden?

Ist doch klar.

Yogg-saron killn need titel ``Todesbote´´ für Serverfirstkill Alone in the Dark.


----------



## TexasLeRay (5. August 2009)

Proudmoore
auch nich bessa-.-


----------



## Bewl (5. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Noch knapp 15 mins :> Und dan .... KA ^^



Und dann... neue Info: Die Arbeiten dauern bis mindestens 20:00 Uhr an...


----------



## Skash (5. August 2009)

TexasLeRay schrieb:


> Proudmoore
> auch nich bessa-.-



Ja, mach mich noch aggressiv.... ist ja sonst kein Problem... bin ja nur ich... ja ja... ich versteh schon....


----------



## SarahBailey (5. August 2009)

*gnarf* Warum kommt Antonidas immer als einer der letzten Server online? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ICH WILL ENDLICH ZOCKEN!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Immerhin hab ich keine Probleme mitm B-net.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## preave (5. August 2009)

Blizzard ist das behindertste Unternehmen was es gibt.
Die arbeiten jetzt mal wieder 4 Stunden und 40 Minuten an Dingen (Bearbeitung der Instanzkapazitäten),
was sie schon längst hätten machen können und kein neues Problem ist.
Glaub da arbeiten nur dumme bekloppte Idioten rofl


----------



## -CyraX- (5. August 2009)

<3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




geil nun kan ich mit bnet einloggen aber Proudmoore down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

So Jungens Jetzt sollten die server On sein aber Nö wieder nix -.-


----------



## Gizmogremlin (5. August 2009)

Jetzt werd ich auch allmählich sauer. BRINGT MEINEN SERVER ON BLIZZARD!!!!!


----------



## Killdich (5. August 2009)

Also bei mir gehts jetzt(hatte das "B-net Problem").


----------



## Gutgore (5. August 2009)

...dauert das woar ist ja nicht zum aushalten


----------



## Skash (5. August 2009)

Killdich schrieb:


> Also bei mir gehts jetzt(hatte das "B-net Problem").



/sign

hatte auch das bnet problem


----------



## Mjuu (5. August 2009)

eredar still down yay.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Dann hat blizz ja ein Problem Schon mal fertig dann können sie ja mal langsam an die Realms gehen


----------



## Raveneye (5. August 2009)

Std is nu rum so langsam reichts pffff So ne scheisse ich dachte drehste ne schöne runde im Kolosseum...


----------



## BlackKamahl (5. August 2009)

rückblickend war es vielleicht ein wenig ungeschickt meine ally twinks auf nem andern server des gleichen realmpools zu erstellen, dadurch sind auch weiterhin noch alle meine chars down.


----------



## TexasLeRay (5. August 2009)

Proudmoore down..
und imma noch nichts neues vonen gms


----------



## crash_burn (5. August 2009)

also bei mir steht jetze da das sie bis 20 uhr down seien sollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramm (5. August 2009)

haha xD 20 Uhr yeaha^^


----------



## Hexerella (5. August 2009)

Mannoroth </3 Wo steckst du nur.. Wasn Scheiß, die hätten doch gleich sagen können, dass die Server erst um 8 kommen dann wär ich ins Freibad oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpax (5. August 2009)

20:00 frühestens steht jetzt .. boah ey das kotzt mich aber echt an .. so ne Frechheit


----------



## DeadmasteЯ (5. August 2009)

> Update 18:45: Die Arbeiten an den untenstehenden Realms dauern an. Wir erwarten, dass die Realms nicht vor 20:00 Uhr verfügbar sein werden.


----------



## Hexenhase (5. August 2009)

ach leute geniesst doch ein das wetter und geht raus und macht RL, komme gerade von der arbeit und legen mich lieber noch was im garten viel spass bei euch und wartet nicht so lange


----------



## Haggelo (5. August 2009)

Bis 20:30 


W
T
F


----------



## mlcwwe (5. August 2009)

BlackKamahl schrieb:


> rückblickend war es vielleicht ein wenig ungeschickt meine ally twinks auf nem andern server des gleichen realmpools zu erstellen, dadurch sind auch weiterhin noch alle meine chars down.



Genau den Fehler habe ich mit meinen Hordlern gemacht -.-


----------



## crash_burn (5. August 2009)

für das können die uns ruhig free days geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TexasLeRay (5. August 2009)

omg ich fass es nich...
potest mal pls eina die tel nummer?
man ehy--- 13€ wollen die für angeblich
guten support??


----------



## Gutgore (5. August 2009)

scheiß auf das dumme wetter ...lol 20 uhr nun ...das weis blizzard doch vorher...solln se halt um 15 uhr sagen sry aber die wartungsarbeiten dauern bis 23 uhr an ... fertig aus...dann weiß jeder ebscheid und wenn sie früher da sind umso besser...oder halt gleich vom anfang an ganzent ag wartungsarbeiten


----------



## blackzone (5. August 2009)

So leutz bis 20 uhr server down und weiter gehts mit eierschaukeln...und die 4te woche das der realmpool so lange down ist


----------



## Manconi (5. August 2009)

Also ich hab schon 4 mal die neue 5er ini clear  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramm (5. August 2009)

War aber eig klar das es bei vielen Realms solange dauert. Patchday eben war nie anders bei Contentpatches. Und das Blutdurst betroffen ist war ja auch nicht wirklich überraschend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bewl (5. August 2009)

Bewl schrieb:


> Und dann... neue Info: Die Arbeiten dauern bis mindestens 20:00 Uhr an...



omg bin ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelxzorn (5. August 2009)

Der Zirkel des Cenarius dürfte auch ruhig mal wieder online kommen.. 
Geplant war 11:00 uhr,dann 15:00 uhr.. was ja ok ist..
aber jetzt ist 19:00 Uhr.. langsam reichts..


----------



## ...SKIP... (5. August 2009)

"Update 18:45: Die Arbeiten an den untenstehenden Realms dauern an. Wir erwarten, dass die Realms nicht vor 20:00 Uhr verfügbar sein werden"

WTF wasn das fürn scheiß diese *piep*... sry aber das kann doch wirklich ned sein >>>>.<<<<<


----------



## Ðarry-Alleria (5. August 2009)

SERVERALERT:Wöchentliche Wartungsarbeiten, 05/08
An diesem Mittwoch werden erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten vorgenommen, um Patch 3.2.0 aufzuspielen. Alle europäischen Realms werden daher von 3:00 Uhr bis 15:00 Uhr (MESZ) nicht erreichbar sein.

Update 15:30: Wegen andauernder Arbeiten an der Instanzkapazität werden die Wartungsarbeiten für untenstehende Realms verlängert.  Wir werden euch regelmäßig mit Updates versorgen.  
Update 16:35: Die Arbeiten an den untenstehenden Realms dauern an.
Update 17:40: Die Realms sind weiterhin nicht verfügbar und wir erwarten, dass sie noch für mindestens eine Stunde offline bleiben.
*Update 18:45: Die Arbeiten an den untenstehenden Realms dauern an. Wir erwarten, dass die Realms nicht vor 20:00 Uhr verfügbar sein werden.*

Aegwynn
Alexstrasza
Alleria
Antonidas
Baelgun
Blackhand
Destromath
Die Silberne Hand
Eredar
Frostmourne
Frostwolf
Gorgonnash
Gul'dan
Kel'Thuzad
Kil'Jaeden
Madmortem
Malfurion
Mal'Ganis
Mannoroth
Nathrezim
Nozdormu
Perenolde
Proudmoore
Zirkel des Cenarius
Zuluhed

Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis.

[ Quelle:  http://status.wow-europe.com/de/alert ]


----------



## ...SKIP... (5. August 2009)

"Update 18:45: Die Arbeiten an den untenstehenden Realms dauern an. Wir erwarten, dass die Realms nicht vor 20:00 Uhr verfügbar sein werden"

WTF wasn das fürn scheiß diese *piep*... sry aber das kann doch wirklich ned sein >>>>.<<<<<


Edith:sry für doppelpost


----------



## Gizmogremlin (5. August 2009)

FUCK BLIZZ


----------



## Hexenhase (5. August 2009)

TexasLeRay schrieb:


> omg ich fass es nich...
> potest mal pls eina die tel nummer?
> man ehy--- 13€ wollen die für angeblich
> guten support??






oh oh man geh raus und treff dich mit freunden aber nur bloss kein geld ausgeben denk draun wow und so ......ohoh wenn man sowas hört


----------



## Programmchef (5. August 2009)

OMG .... Wartungsarbeiten bis 20 Uhr verdammt .... omg blizz hats wieder geschafft -.-


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

ich sage euch Vorraus das die server um 1 uhr nachts on kommen werden ._.


----------



## mlcwwe (5. August 2009)

Ich wette dass die Server Morgen Abend immernoch down sind. Die Leute von Blizz sitzen bestimmt rum chilln während wir heir warten -.-


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Manconi schrieb:


> Also ich hab schon 4 mal die neue 5er ini clear
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Will auch *heult*

Eben grade wurde mein Account entsperrt :< Und dann kann ich nicht einloggen,ist das scheiße...


----------



## Ichweissnichts (5. August 2009)

Nicht aufregen! Der Patch macht viele Sachen gut: Viele kleine Verbesserungen am Interface, Totemsets für Schamanen (göttlich!). Aber man muss sich an vieles auch erst gewöhnen :  Blut- und Nachtelfen mit verdrehten Schulterrüstungen (ja, vorne ist hinten und umgekehrt) UND.............meine neuen Bärenform hat einen vollkommen irren Blick  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, ich seh die meiste Zeit eh nur den dunklen, behaarten Hintern.......irgendwie auch nicht besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gotama (5. August 2009)

Scheiss auf freeday. Ich will nen Freibier wenn ich scho nen Abend an der frischen Luft verbringen muss.


----------



## blackzone (5. August 2009)

vorallem ist denn auch noch das bescheidene forum nicht wirklich intakt...


----------



## Frostbeule16 (5. August 2009)

20:00 ? vorraussichtlich nicht vor ... Glaub wohl eher das gegen 22:00 die server on gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raz0rblador (5. August 2009)

Naja. ich bin NICHT überrascht!
Mir war gestern schon klar das die server vor 20 Uhr net onkommen..
Aber nen Free-day sind se uns schuldig^^

- nur so, wer ist denn alles vom Server Mannoroth?^^


----------



## blackzone (5. August 2009)

das ding ist das mal wieder nur wir spieler von blutdurst betroffen sind die anderen hängen schon im kollosseum rum und lachen sich ein ab..


----------



## Daryst (5. August 2009)

Wenn man aus reiner Neugier mal das Spiel startet, wird man feststellen,das die Server nicht vor 20 Uhr wieder online sein werden(betrifft die Server auf der Liste).Also weiter warten und was anderes tun,den nun ist wieder viel Zeit bevor man wieder rein schaut und den Login versuch startet.


----------



## Seryma (5. August 2009)

Ich glaubs garnicht, erst hieß es bis 11.00 Uhr, jetzt ist es *mindestens* 20.00 Uhr... und mindestens schreibt Blizz wohl aus gutem Grund dazu...

Und warum zum Teufel ist es jedesmal der _Realmpool Blutdurst_ der am längsten off is??!!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

ich chille lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CatNorris (5. August 2009)

Ich finds immer wieder geil wenn ich sehe wie viele leute kein RL haben oder wollen da könnt man sich echt bei beölen *rofl* Naja mir is es wayne bin eh gerade nur am Anime Suchten also von daher 


GL HF 


greetz CatNorris


----------



## CatNorris (5. August 2009)

Ich finds immer wieder geil wenn ich sehe wie viele leute kein RL haben oder wollen da könnt man sich echt bei beölen *rofl* Naja mir is es wayne bin eh gerade nur am Anime Suchten also von daher 


GL HF 


greetz CatNorris


----------



## mlcwwe (5. August 2009)

blackzone schrieb:


> vorallem ist denn auch noch das bescheidene forum nicht wirklich intakt...



Das Forum funzt nur nicht weil Blizz angst hat dass wir sie zuflamen


----------



## Programmchef (5. August 2009)

Wahrscheinlich sind die Blutdurst Server ein Verbund aus alten Gericom-Rechnern mit einem 56k Modem -.-


----------



## M!ck (5. August 2009)

An alle die hier die ganze Zeit rummeckern von wegen wieso dauert das so lange; solle vollidioten; fuck blizzard 

Ich will euch mal sehen wie lange ihr für die Wartungsarbeiten an solchen Servern braucht.
Außerdem kann es bei der großen Anzahl durchaus mal zu Problemen kommen die nicht ganz so einfach behoben werden können.
Solche Sachen passieren einfach und ich denke Blizzard bzw. die Mitarbeiter versuchen das Problem so schnell wie möglich zu beheben.
Desweiteren kann man sowas halt nicht vorhersehen.


----------



## Hexenhase (5. August 2009)

blackzone schrieb:


> vorallem ist denn auch noch das bescheidene forum nicht wirklich intakt...




du musst dran denken die ganzen kinder sind hier und wollen sich beschweren das sie nicht spielen können


----------



## blackzone (5. August 2009)

@ Cat...heißt doch net das wir alle kein RL haben bescheuert oder so? Oo aber wenn ich 12 std am tag arbeite denn nach hause komme mir mein bier reinziehe und mich freue zu zocken damit ich bissel runterkommen kann und ich denn sehe das zum 4ten mal in folge der gleiche scheiß abgezogen wird denn regt man sich drüber auf...


----------



## Morsticognit (5. August 2009)

So langsam kotzt es mich wirklich nur noch an mit scheiß Blizzard !
Eigentlich hatte ich bis jetzt immer Verständnis für diese absolut überzogenen und ellenlangen Wartungsarbeiten, speziell beim Realmpool Blutdurst.
Aber nun ist mein Verständnis auch endgültig weg und ich kriege nur noch einen Hals auf diese unfähigen Blizzard Typen.
Die schaffen es tatsächlich nicht innerhalb von sage und schreibe 16 Stunden diese Server wieder in Gang zu setzen.
Normalerweise sollten diese Arbeiten ja immer bis 11 Uhr gehen (hahahahahhahahahahha) 11 Uhr diese Verspätungen sind absolut unverhältnismäßig.
Letztens ging es bis 17 Uhr.Danach dann sogar bis 18 Uhr und das ist schon eine Frechheit und definitiv eine 
beschissene Sauerei. 
Aber was die sich heute wieder erlauben grenzt schon an Unvermögen.
Bis 19 Uhr Abends sind Frostmourne und die anderen Server immer noch nicht offen.
Wie wäre es, wenn die bei Blizzard diese Server endlich abschaffen, frage ich mich da......
Jedesmal sind die Leute von Blutdurst die gearschten und sämtliche anderen Server sind schon stundenlang wieder offen.
Eine einzige und logische Schlussfolgerung von Seiten Blizzards wäre da ja mal ein Monat kostenlos für Blutdurster zur Verfügung zu stellen oder so. Aber darauf können wir sicherlich lange warten.
Es kann und darf in meinen Augen einfach nicht sein, dass man es nicht hinbekommt, die Server einen halben Tag lang und evtl sogar noch länger nicht ans Laufen zu bekommen.
Meine Meinung: 
so langsam aber sicher sollten sich die Blutdurster mal zusammen raffen und alle zusammen eine Mailaktion an Blizzard starten.
Statt besser wird es Woche um Woche schlimmer und man wartet Stunde um Stunde länger bis man bei Blizzard irgendwann mal soweit ist, dass die Server einen kompletten Tag oder länger off sind. 
Na das sind ja Top Aussichten.
In diesem Sinne......... Scheiß Blizzard.


----------



## Rangekiller (5. August 2009)

denke mal die werden nich vor mitternacht fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja geh ich eben jetz auf party  und guck heute nacht wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


haut reiin^^


----------



## blackzone (5. August 2009)

Hexenhase schrieb:


> du musst dran denken die ganzen kinder sind hier und wollen sich beschweren das sie nicht spielen können




Ich meinte auch das Offi Forum das hier geht einigermaßen^^


----------



## Raz0rblador (5. August 2009)

M!ck schrieb:


> An alle die hier die ganze Zeit rummeckern von wegen wieso dauert das so lange; solle vollidioten; fuck blizzard
> 
> Ich will euch mal sehen wie lange ihr für die Wartungsarbeiten an solchen Servern braucht.
> Außerdem kann es bei der großen Anzahl durchaus mal zu Problemen kommen die nicht ganz so einfach behoben werden können.
> ...



Ja.. Mick das bestreite ich auch nicht..
Aber irgendwann fällt es auf das der Realmpool "Blutdurst"(auf dem ich auch bin-.-) IMMER zu den Pools gehört der/die Probleme hat/haben.


----------



## Apuh (5. August 2009)

mlcwwe schrieb:


> Das Forum funzt nur nicht weil Blizz angst hat dass wir sie zuflamen


Dafür flamen wir buffed.de zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Morsticognit schrieb:


> So langsam kotzt es mich wirklich nur noch an mit scheiß Blizzard !
> Eigentlich hatte ich bis jetzt immer Verständnis für diese absolut überzogenen und ellenlangen Wartungsarbeiten, speziell beim Realmpool Blutdurst.
> Aber nun ist mein Verständnis auch endgültig weg und ich kriege nur noch einen Hals auf diese unfähigen Blizzard Typen.
> Die schaffen es tatsächlich nicht innerhalb von sage und schreibe 16 Stunden diese Server wieder in Gang zu setzen.
> ...


Weißt du was?
Das hört sich an wie eine Volksrede,von so einem Politiker oder Bürgermeister...^^


----------



## Programmchef (5. August 2009)

buffed kann ja gar nix für^^
Seid froh, Buffed liefert uns wenigstens einen (mehr oder weniger) standhaften Ort für Blizz-flames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M!ck (5. August 2009)

Raz0rblador schrieb:


> Ja.. Mick das bestreite ich auch nicht..
> Aber irgendwann fällt es auf das der Realmpool "Blutdurst"(auf dem ich auch bin-.-) IMMER zu den Pools gehört der/die Probleme hat/haben.



Ich spiel auch auf Blutdurst;
Ich denke es liegt ganz einfach daran das Blutdurst auch der größte pool ist mit Abstand den meisten Servern => Chance, das es bei Problemen ein Blutdurst Server ist, ist am höchsten.


----------



## Daryst (5. August 2009)

Naja...wir als Spieler können nun daran auch nicht viel ändern und wenn die Server wieder on sind, denkt kaum noch jemand am nächsten Tag daran, das die Server solang off war.
Also ganz gemütlich warten und was anderes machen.


----------



## Der Germane (5. August 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Weißt du was?
> Das hört sich an wie eine Volksrede,von so einem Politiker oder Bürgermeister...^^



Da fehlt noch .Killerspiele Töten Menschen ... dann stimmts


----------



## Morsticognit (5. August 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Weißt du was?
> Das hört sich an wie eine Volksrede,von so einem Politiker oder Bürgermeister...^^




^^ Hehe, wäre cool, wenn ich Bürgermeister o.Ä. wäre, dann hätte ich vielleicht ein wenig mehr Einfluss :-)


----------



## blackzone (5. August 2009)

bin auch froh über buffed ich denk mal ohne den fred und euch wär ich aufgeschmissen vor langerweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fee1404 (5. August 2009)

achjaaaaaa hab mich aufn raid eingestellt und jetz hab ich nix anderes zu tun


----------



## Theroas (5. August 2009)

Rumheulen bringt nichts.
Anderen Spielern vorwerfen dass sie rumheulen bringt nichts.
Cool bleiben und eventuell mal kündigen, das würde vielleicht etwas bringen.


Auf jeden Fall ist das maximale Inkompetenz was Blizzard-Activsion da liefert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schade, ich habe diesen Monat seit mehr als zwei Jahren mal wieder reingeschaut. Und dann das.


----------



## Programmchef (5. August 2009)

Theroas schrieb:


> Schade, ich habe diesen Monat seit mehr als zwei Jahren mal wieder reingeschaut. Und dann das.




ganz klarer fall von schlechtem timing  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^


----------



## Daryst (5. August 2009)

Programmchef schrieb:


> ganz klarer fall von schlechtem timing
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (5. August 2009)

hört doch mal auf zu heulen.... als wenns nix anderes zu tun gäbe als wow zuspielen... -.-


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Morsticognit schrieb:


> ^^ Hehe, wäre cool, wenn ich Bürgermeister o.Ä. wäre, dann hätte ich vielleicht ein wenig mehr Einfluss :-)


Aber nicht auf Blizzard.
Die haben ihre Server solange off,wie sie es für nötig halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (5. August 2009)

Programmchef schrieb:


> ganz klarer fall von schlechtem timing
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, immerhin hatte ich drei prima Tage VOR dem patchday.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bald ein ganzer Tag wegen nem harmlosen contentpatch ist aber echt zuviel..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> hört doch mal auf zu heulen.... als wenns nix anderes zu tun gäbe als wow zuspielen... -.-


oO
Hast du etwa auch angefangen "Real-Life" zu spielen?


----------



## Seryma (5. August 2009)

Was is an Blutdurst das Problem, dass wir jede Woche länger off sind??

Aber jaa, ein Gratistag wäre echt mal fällig neulich erst 16 Stunden pro Mittwoch, jetzt sinds schon 17 Stunden heute.. ich finds langsam ne Frechheit, ich zahl für ganze Monate, nicht nur 26 Tage..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bewl (5. August 2009)

Programmchef schrieb:


> buffed kann ja gar nix für^^
> Seid froh, Buffed liefert uns wenigstens einen (mehr oder weniger) standhaften Ort für Blizz-flames
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis Buffed den Beitrag zumacht bis nächste Woche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Daryst (5. August 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> oO
> Hast du etwa auch angefangen "Real-Life" zu spielen?



Soll eine gute Grafik haben, aber das Erscheinungsdatum ist noch offen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Programmchef (5. August 2009)

Dann müssen wir uns wohl mit den 2000 Seiten beeilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alohajoe (5. August 2009)

Morsticognit schrieb:


> Eine einzige und logische Schlussfolgerung von Seiten Blizzards wäre da ja mal ein Monat kostenlos für Blutdurster zur Verfügung zu stellen oder so.


Ne, is klar. Du kannst einen Tag nich spielen, und willst einen Monat Entschädigung.   

Ich kann deinen Frust zwar nachvollziehen, da ich selber auf Blackhand spiele und der Server auch offline ist, aber diese Forderungen sind mehr als überzogen.


----------



## erxx (5. August 2009)

Need kostenlosen Spieltag ! Wo kann man das beantragen? (Ernst gemeint)


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2009)

*Never play on a patch-day und so...*


----------



## Apnoe (5. August 2009)

Weißt du in wie vielen Bundesländern Sommerferien sind und die Kids nichts zu tun haben Rasgaar? (;


Ich finds Schade das Blutdurst mal wieder hinterherhinkt, aber naja es ist Sommer und gemütlich n Bier auf der Terasse in der Sonne is auch schön (;


----------



## Annovella (5. August 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Was is an Blutdurst das Problem, dass wir jede Woche länger off sind??
> 
> Aber jaa, ein Gratistag wäre echt mal fällig neulich erst 16 Stunden pro Mittwoch, jetzt sinds schon 17 Stunden heute.. ich finds langsam ne Frechheit, ich zahl für ganze Monate, nicht nur 26 Tage..
> 
> ...



100% sign und ja, ich würde auch mal gerne eine Statement von Blizzard hören, warum fast ausschließlich NUR Blutdurst down ist. Ami, Spanier und sonst wat Server sind doch auch wieder online... Eigendlich müsste Blutdurst als erstes online gehen von den deutschen Realm, da das der größte und wichtigste Realmpool ist.


----------



## Programmchef (5. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Never play on a patch-day und so...*




jaa frechheit und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raz0rblador (5. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Never play on a patch-day und so...*


 Ja wie denn?? xD
Server offline!! xD


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Daryst schrieb:


> Soll eine gute Grafik haben, aber das Erscheinungsdatum ist noch offen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber du musst aufpassen,wenn du stirbst.
Nen neuen Charrakter gibt Spieleersteller nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scyphus (5. August 2009)

mh ich finds ärgerlich vonner arbeit heimzukommen und dann net ma wow spielen zu können fürs relaxen :/

aber der oberhammer is "folgende server sind nicht vor 17uhr,18:30, 20 uhr  online" ... ... ... .. ich find kein aegwynn in dem announcement...  die könnten sich echt mal mühe geben auch mit den ankündigungen... immer der gleiche dreck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

denke wird wieder ein unspielbarer bezahlter tag im wowuniversum


----------



## erxx (5. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Never play on a patch-day und so...*




HAHA !

Wenn die server mal gehen würden, dann könnte ich deine Aussage eventuell nachvollziehen


----------



## Daryst (5. August 2009)

Alohajoe schrieb:


> Ne, is klar. Du kannst einen Tag nich spielen, und willst einen Monat Entschädigung.
> 
> Ich kann deinen Frust zwar nachvollziehen, da ich selber auf Blackhand spiele und der Server auch offline ist, aber diese Forderungen sind mehr als überzogen.


 
Spiele auch auf Blackhand und ein Tag wäre genug der Entschädigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Ich werfe mal 'ne Frage in die Runde.
Wer glaubt,dass Ensidia&Co. das Kollousseum schon aufgeräumt haben?


----------



## M!ck (5. August 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Eigendlich müsste Blutdurst als erstes online gehen von den deutschen Realm, da das der größte und wichtigste Realmpool ist.



Aber gerade das ist doch das Problem, weil der Pool eben so groß ist können da auch mehr Fehler auftreten.
Ich glaube kaum das Blizzard den Pool aus Lust und Laune offline behält.


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2009)

erxx schrieb:


> HAHA !
> 
> Wenn die server mal gehen würden, dann könnte ich deine Aussage eventuell nachvollziehen


*Die Aussage war darauf bezogen das die Server down sind. Spielt doch zwischendurch einfach mal was anderes oder habt ihr nur noch World of Warcraft auf der Platte? 
Spätestens morgen sind die WoW server wie oben und ihr könnt wieder spielen, hier die ganze Zeit nur Blizzard Flamen bringt in dem Fall rein gar nichts...*


----------



## ePY (5. August 2009)

Weiss wer schon ab es einen Freetag gibt ? Wäre als Entschädigung doch sehr fair von Blizzard.


----------



## Programmchef (5. August 2009)

M!ck schrieb:


> Aber gerade das ist doch das Problem, weil der Pool eben so groß ist können da auch mehr Fehler auftreten.
> Ich glaube kaum das Blizzard den Pool aus Lust und Laune offline behält.




Dann sollen sie ihn doch kleiner machen?. Ist ja nicht das erste Mal..... Solche Fehler zu vermeiden steht doch ebenfalls nur in Blizzs Interesse ... aber bei solchen Sachen sind sie zu lahm.


----------



## Rudall (5. August 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Aber du musst aufpassen,wenn du stirbst.
> Nen neuen Charrakter gibt Spieleersteller nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




glaubst du nicht an reinkarnation, karma, etc? ^^


----------



## Raz0rblador (5. August 2009)

M!ck schrieb:


> Aber gerade das ist doch das Problem, weil der Pool eben so groß ist können da auch mehr Fehler auftreten.
> Ich glaube kaum das Blizzard den Pool aus Lust und Laune offline behält.


 
Also ich weiß ja nicht warum..
Aber ich würds den zutrauen^^


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

M!ck schrieb:


> Aber gerade das ist doch das Problem, weil der Pool eben so groß ist können da auch mehr Fehler auftreten.
> Ich glaube kaum das Blizzard den Pool aus Lust und Laune offline behält.


Ähm...
Dir ist aber klar,dass Blizzard da 'nen Würfel hat,wo die Realmpools draufstehen,und dann würfeln.
Und dann welcher Realmpool kommt,der bleibt an dem Tag off.


----------



## Mjuu (5. August 2009)

Daryst schrieb:


> Spiele auch auf Blackhand und ein Tag wäre genug der Entschädigung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ein tag is au nich so die welt wenn du mich fragst...40 cent oder so.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Never play on a patch-day und so...*



Muss grade von dir kommen :> Oper.... Lassen wir das Und führens nachher weiter ^^


----------



## Programmchef (5. August 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Ähm...
> Dir ist aber klar,dass Blizzard da 'nen Würfel hat,wo die Realmpools draufstehen,und dann würfeln.
> Und dann welcher Realmpool kommt,der bleibt an dem Tag off.



Wahrscheinlich isses ein Würfel bei dem auf allen Seiten Blutdurst steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nelinius (5. August 2009)

Was manche mit Bludurst haben im Realmpool von  Blutdurst ist  Perenolde  wo meine hordechars sind  ist down  Blackhand(wirbelsturm) sind meine ally chars  ist auch  down  .also wie man sieht  ist nicht nur  blutdurstpool off also  gibt mal frieden und freut euch am schönen wetter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Raz0rblador (5. August 2009)

Hm kann sein das ichs schon zu spät merke xD
Aber wies aussieht ist BLUTDURST nun der einzige realmpool der offline ist^^


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Programmchef schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich isses ein Würfel bei dem auf allen Seiten Blutdurst steht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein!
Auf der Kehrseite des Würfels ist Blei,etc. eingebaut.
Damit nur Blutdurst fallen kann,wäre ja doof sonst.
Blizzard will einfach das Blutdurst off bleibt...Bestimmt tummeln sich hier im Forum auch Bliizard Mitarbeiter und lachen sich schlapp,was manche Leute hier für Theorien aufstellen,wieso Blutdurst immer off ist.


----------



## Raz0rblador (5. August 2009)

Nelinius schrieb:


> Was manche mit Bludurst haben im Realmpool von  Blutdurst ist  Perenolde  wo meine hordechars sind  ist down  Blackhand(wirbelsturm) sind meine ally chars  ist auch  down  .also wie man sieht  ist nicht nur  blutdurstpool off also  gibt mal frieden und freut euch am schönen wetter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wurde "Wirbelsturm" net mit nem englischen realmpool zusammengeschlossen?
vlt ists desswegen bei dir noch down^^
die engländer haben auch noch nen realmpool der down ist^^


----------



## Darequi (5. August 2009)

MALLE ist ON


----------



## Slighter (5. August 2009)

meckert mal nit es gibt so viel anderes was man machen kann, geht raus zu freunden, spielt was anderes und udn und ...


nänä ihr seit was das wetter in deutschland ist wunderbar geht einen trinken oder sonst was spielt mit euren freunden was oder geht feiern


----------



## Shileen (5. August 2009)

och ist das schön die server sind down  xDDD  gleich mal die zeit genommen und meiner freundin ne kette gekauft xD was man so alles tut wenn die server off sind 

xD und jetzt erstmal nen kaffee trinken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (5. August 2009)

Hmm...nervig sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> MALLE ist ON


Malle?
Malle sehe ich als Mallorca an,ist das auch ein Realmpool?
Ist das nicht da,wo der Ballermann ist und die sich mit Kumpels betrinken?
Ich hab Kumpels?Ich gehe abends raus was trinken?WTF?


----------



## Apooca (5. August 2009)

wer wettet mit?

Surver vor Mitternacht online? ja /nein?

also ich sage nein^^


----------



## Programmchef (5. August 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> MALLE ist ON



stimmt! Bin endlich drin. Sogar 20 min zu früh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scyphus (5. August 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> ein tag is au nich so die welt wenn du mich fragst...40 cent oder so.




du kannst auch mal nen tag for free arbeiten gehen.. macht das spass ne? auch wenns nur 40 cent sind man bezahlt damit man spielen kann


----------



## Gizmogremlin (5. August 2009)

ZULUHED on. Zumindest Charakter Auswahl.


----------



## Pyralvex (5. August 2009)

blizz ist in den letzten jahren nunmal richtig scheisse geworden daran kann man nix mehr ändern...geldgier machts möglich-.-support ist im arsch die server sind kaputt und was kriegen wir?nix nichtmal 1verdammten tag kriegt man gutgeschrieben-.-von mir aus sollen die server 24std offline sein aber dafür will ich den tag gutgeschrieben kriegen....das die server jemals pünktlich um 11uhr on sind bezweifel ich stark....


----------



## XerXisB (5. August 2009)

frechheit .... 

da muss ich das ganze WE arbeiten und nun dienstag und mittwoch frei .... von dienstag auf mittwoch konnte ich die nacht nicht durch daddeln weil die server dann down gegangen sind und NUU bei meinem freientag kein WoW da hmmmm son shit -.-

schön das blizz n patch raus bringt aber ich hoffe wir bekommen ein tag geschenckt =)?


----------



## erxx (5. August 2009)

Shileen schrieb:


> och ist das schön die server sind down  xDDD  gleich mal die zeit genommen und meiner freundin ne kette gekauft xD was man so alles tut wenn die server off sind
> 
> xD und jetzt erstmal nen kaffee trinken
> 
> ...




HA! Server Down und schon gibt man mehr Geld aus!!!
Verschwörung!! Ich sags euch!!!!


----------



## warpspeed (5. August 2009)

Yes, ZULUHED ist wieder Online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

EDIT: Alle Server sind Online (noch) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Apnoe (5. August 2009)

wow. 15Minuten zu früh lebt Blutdurst wieder (;


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Das hier alle nach 'nem Freetag betteln...oO
Ich will euch mal sehen,wie ihr so einen großen Patch auf die Server spielt.


----------



## Annovella (5. August 2009)

Nelinius schrieb:


> Was manche mit Bludurst haben im Realmpool von  Blutdurst ist  Perenolde  wo meine hordechars sind  ist down  Blackhand(wirbelsturm) sind meine ally chars  ist auch  down  .also wie man sieht  ist nicht nur  blutdurstpool off also  gibt mal frieden und freut euch am schönen wetter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wetter? Woher soll ich wissen wie das schöne Wetter auf meinem Server ist, wenn ich nicht drauf komm!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackzone (5. August 2009)

Blackhand on =) endlich >.< Die Blutdürstler sind zurück!!


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Apnoe schrieb:


> wow. 15Minuten zu früh lebt Blutdurst wieder (;


Aus dem Grund wünsche ich jetzt allen noch Viel Spaß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Droyale (5. August 2009)

blackhand geht wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackzone (5. August 2009)

aber charakterliste wird net abgerufen >.<


----------



## Apnoe (5. August 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund wünsche ich jetzt allen noch Viel Spaß!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich euch ebenso, sofern ich nicht noch länger im LadeBildschirm hängen bleibe und doch weiter hier lese (;


----------



## blackzone (5. August 2009)

doppel post >.<


----------



## Neneko89 (5. August 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> meckert mal nit es gibt so viel anderes was man machen kann, geht raus zu freunden, spielt was anderes und udn und ...
> 
> 
> nänä ihr seit was das wetter in deutschland ist wunderbar geht einen trinken oder sonst was spielt mit euren freunden was oder geht feiern


 Leute wie du nerven ungemein. Geh du doch raus! Wartest doch selbst nur darauf das dein Server on geht. Bist du draußen? Nein, also sei still!


----------



## cpt. hero (5. August 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Das hier alle nach 'nem Freetag betteln...oO
> Ich will euch mal sehen,wie ihr so einen großen Patch auf die Server spielt.



und? ich kann auch keine dvd player herstellen oder reparieren... wenn man mir aber nen kaputten liefert den ich nich benutzen kann will ich verdammt nochma mein geld wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (5. August 2009)

eredar on, man kommt aber nicht rauf.


----------



## Unendlichkeit (5. August 2009)

Ich bin der Meinung, es ist pure Absicht von Blizz.
Die letzten Wochen war die "Wartungsarbeiten"-Dauer auch schon so lang.
Und die Wochen davor meistens nur Serverneustart.
Und auf einmal im Schnitt 13 Stunden.
Kann doch nicht mindestens 17 Stunden dauern, nen Patch aufzuspielen.
Das kann man nem Stuhl oder nem Fahrrad erzählen...oder uns.
Die können machen, was sie wollen, es wird doch sowieso weitergespielt.



Das Theater heute passt gut zu ihrer angekündigten Überwachung.
Die machen vielleicht ne Auswertung vom Verhalten der Spieler, wie z.B. wie oft versucht wurde, einzuloggen, oder ob man auf nem anderen Server bissle getwinkt hat oder was in Foren so geschrieben wird.
Was die Leute dazu meinen, dass viele Server schon seit 16 Uhr laufen, und sie selbst immer wieder vertröstet werden...
Und vieles mehr natürlich, wofür man so ne Überwachung und Datenspeicherung wirklich verwenden kann...



Die gezwungene freie Zeit sollte man nutzen, um darüber nachzudenken, wie sinnlos so ein virtuelles Spiel eigentlich ist.
Man spielt jahrelang um ein virtuelles Nichts, und wenn der Server gelöscht wird, was irgendwann der Fall ist, ist sowieso alles weg...



P.S. Und auf so nen verblödeten geforderten Free-Tag scheiße ich.
Ich würde gerne immer dann spielen können, wenn ich spielen will.
Wenn ich heut den ganzen Tag frei habe und den ganzen Tag nicht spielen kann, bringt es mir nix, wenn Blizzard mir quasi 30 cent erlässt....


----------



## Programmchef (5. August 2009)

Puh endlich geht malle wieder <3. Kaum ist Blutdurst wieder (teilweise) online merkt man schon wie das buffed forum wieder flüssiger geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raz0rblador (5. August 2009)

mannoroth online!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (5. August 2009)

> Aber jaa, ein Gratistag wäre echt mal fällig neulich erst 16 Stunden pro Mittwoch, jetzt sinds schon 17 Stunden heute.. ich finds langsam ne Frechheit, ich zahl für ganze Monate, nicht nur 26 Tage.. hmmm.gif hmmm.gif



Freitage sind keine Pflicht sondern einfach eine Entschädigung seitens Blizzard also sei froh das ihr überhaupt schonmal welche hattet und nen Freitag bekommen wir ehh zu 100% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bewl (5. August 2009)

gorgo zwar on, aber komm nicht rein


----------



## blackzone (5. August 2009)

Jo ist bei blackhand net anders ist on aber Ladebildschirm...


----------



## Rúmalion (5. August 2009)

Ich auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hawk McCloud (5. August 2009)

Also auf Lodaeron läuft es auch alles ander als flüßig, naja mal abwarten wie es morgen aussieht. Will eigentlich nur mal hoffen das Blizz die Inzenserver endlcih mal wieder in Ordnung bringt, ich hab echt keine Lust mehr ne Stunde vor Kara zu stehen und nicht rein zu kommen.


----------



## Sinured93 (5. August 2009)

Ebenfalls auf Blackhand.....Ladebalken voll aber noch kein Druide in Sicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (5. August 2009)

AHHHHHHHHHHHH GEB T MIT MEINEN SERVERE!"§!"§!"§"%W"$1


----------



## AliasSense (5. August 2009)

FROSTWOLF IS ON



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## erxx (5. August 2009)

Haengt ihr auch im Ladescreen????


----------



## Slavery (5. August 2009)

Ladebalken voll, nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (5. August 2009)

AliasSense schrieb:


> FROSTWOLF IS ON
> 
> 
> 
> ...




kommst du rein?


----------



## Rúmalion (5. August 2009)

Yeah


----------



## blackzone (5. August 2009)

Trotzdem Ladebalken INC die Einzige Inze die ich heut sehen werde...


----------



## Naho (5. August 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHH GEB T MIT MEINEN SERVERE!"§!"§!"§"%W"$1


L2Rechtschreiben


----------



## Bewl (5. August 2009)

Bei mir tut sich, nachem Ladebalken nichts mehr.


----------



## boonfish (5. August 2009)

Bei mir auf Aegwynn kommt: Charakterlist wird abgerufen. Naja mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Keryn (5. August 2009)

hm...Zirkel wieder on aber ich hänge bei charakterliste wird abgerufen fest...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackzone (5. August 2009)

habt ihr eure addons an oder ausgeschaltet?


----------



## Haggelo (5. August 2009)

Bewl schrieb:


> gorgo zwar on, aber komm nicht rein


Bei mir das gleiche ... bin auch auf gorgo


----------



## Bewl (5. August 2009)

Jou nice, alli oder Horde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StrangeFabs (5. August 2009)

Na gut dass die 5 Stunden die Hardware verbessert haben damit nichtmehr die Meldung "Es können keine neuen Instanzen gestartet werden" kommt.. klar wenn man nicht ins Spiel kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (5. August 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Bei mir das gleiche ... bin auch auf gorgo



same, bloß eredar


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

AliasSense schrieb:


> FROSTWOLF IS ON
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann können die Affenjungs ja endlich ins Kollousseum -.-


----------



## Bewl (5. August 2009)

Jou Enigma ist inzwischen schon durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (5. August 2009)

Ich hänge im einlogg bildschirm-.-


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Bewl schrieb:


> Jou Enigma ist inzwischen schon durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ganz Durch?
Oh mein Gott...


----------



## Bewl (5. August 2009)

nicht nur du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## erxx (5. August 2009)

I Love this Loadingscreen !


----------



## BlackKamahl (5. August 2009)

ladescreen und dann gehts nich weiter. ganz großes kino.


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Ich hänge im einlogg bildschirm-.-


Ich verstehs eh nicht...
Per E-Mail hat Blizzard mir gesagt,mein Account wäre wieder entsperrt,und wenn ich mich einlogge,steht da,dass die meinen Account vorerst schließen mussten.-.-


----------



## boonfish (5. August 2009)

Da soll nochmal jemand sagen WoW wäre zu einfach. -Der Ladebildschirmboss is knallhart -.-


----------



## philo86 (5. August 2009)

man ich hänge auch im ladeschirm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schon seit 5 min, was ein scheiss


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. August 2009)

Lieber Ladebalken >_>


----------



## Bewl (5. August 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Ganz Durch?
> Oh mein Gott...



Nene, deren Server war auch bis gerade eben off.
Habe ich eben nur wegen den Affenjungs geschrieben.


----------



## Gutgore (5. August 2009)

und dafür haben sie solange gebraucht yes!


----------



## StarBlight (5. August 2009)

Hab auch das Problem dass die Charliste weder bei Froustmourne noch Kil´Jaeden geladen hatte. Hab dann mal Interface und WTF Ordner umbenannt, so kam ich wenigstens bis zum Ladebildschirm :-S


----------



## Naho (5. August 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Ganz Durch?
> Oh mein Gott...


Sie können noch nicht ganz durch sein, da zz nur der erste Boss verfügbar ist


----------



## Gorlh (5. August 2009)

Aegwynn geht immernoch net hänge im Ladebildschirm fest -.-


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Bewl schrieb:


> Nene, deren Server war auch bis gerade eben off.
> Habe ich eben nur wegen den Affenjungs geschrieben.


Was meinste,sind Ensidia schon durch?

Edit:Ok,nur erste Boss verfügbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## erxx (5. August 2009)

Ich würd gern mal wissen ob Blizzard die Arbeit auch testen die sie verrichten. Würd mich ned wundern wenn die Server wieder downgehen bis morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (5. August 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Ganz Durch?
> Oh mein Gott...


Sie können noch nicht ganz durch sein, da zz nur der erste Boss verfügbar ist


----------



## Scyphus (5. August 2009)

gibt doch eh bloß einen boss atm


----------



## Bewl (5. August 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Was meinste,sind Ensidia schon durch?



Plz lesen, können sie garnicht, da ihr Server selber die ganze Zeit down war.
+ Es nur einen Boss gibt im Moment.


----------



## WeRkO (5. August 2009)

Juhu, die Charakterliste wird abgerufen -.-


----------



## boonfish (5. August 2009)

das is wie wenn sich 10 leute gleichzeitig durch ne tür quetschen...


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Bewl schrieb:


> Plz lesen, können sie garnicht, da ihr Server selber die ganze Zeit down war.
> + Es nur einen Boss gibt im Moment.


Das mit dem Boss,habe ich schon editiert in einer Antwort...
UND Mein Lesen ist nicht geskillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neneko89 (5. August 2009)

19:50 Die realms sind nun wieder Online... blabla... is klar, nur kommt man nich drauf... langsam fühl ich mich verarscht O_O


----------



## Bewl (5. August 2009)

boonfish schrieb:


> das is wie wenn sich 10 leute gleichzeitig durch ne tür quetschen...



Oder es kommen nurnoch 200 Leute pro Fraktion auf den Server...wir sind im mom in der Warteschlange, 1k Winter like -.-


----------



## blumenwiese (5. August 2009)

ich häng gerade im Ladebildschirm rum, vielleicht sollte ichs mal mit nem anderen char probieren, der nicht in Dalaran steht.....


----------



## Bewl (5. August 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Das mit dem Boss,habe ich schon editiert in einer Antwort...
> UND Mein Lesen ist nicht geskillt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe alles klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwizzard (5. August 2009)

Frostwolf (Horde), stecke im Ladebildschirm.


----------



## BlackKamahl (5. August 2009)

blumenwiese schrieb:


> ich häng gerade im Ladebildschirm rum, vielleicht sollte ichs mal mit nem anderen char probieren, der nicht in Dalaran steht.....



habs mit einem der in og steht probiert, geht genausowenig.


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Bewl schrieb:


> Oder es kommen nurnoch 200 Leute pro Fraktion auf den Server...wir sind im mom in der Warteschlange, 1k Winter like -.-


Aber guckmal...
Ich würde sagen,wenn jetzt jeder Spieler Blizzard nochmal +5 Euro gibt,damit die Server mal etwas zügiger hochfahren und so wie versporchen um 11 (!!!!!) hochfahren würden,dann wären die um 11 on gewesen...


----------



## TheManWithTheHat (5. August 2009)

hänge auch im Ladebildschirm (Kel'Thuzad)

Witzigerweise höre ich ab und an den Soundeffekt, der normalerweise dann kommt, wenn ein Spieler von meiner FL online kommt ....


----------



## Alpax (5. August 2009)

ich wipe seit 10 minuten am ladebalken ... nerf ladebalken !!!


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

TheManWithTheHat schrieb:


> hänge auch im Ladebildschirm (Kel'Thuzad)
> 
> Witzigerweise höre ich ab und an den Soundeffekt, der normalerweise dann kommt, wenn ein Spieler von meiner FL online kommt ....


Wie hört der sich an?
Ich hab andere Musik an beim spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steelrat (5. August 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Bei mir das gleiche ... bin auch auf gorgo



Bin auf Gorgo - einloggen hat funktioniert. Dummerweise hab ich in SW ausgeloggt und Ruhestein war keine Gute Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt häng ich wieder im Ladeschirm...

Never Play on Patchday ;-)


----------



## FallenAngel88 (5. August 2009)

BlackKamahl schrieb:


> habs mit einem der in og steht probiert, geht genausowenig.



stehe VOR exodar wo nie jemand is und komm auch nicht rein.. *nach gratis Tag ruf*


----------



## blackzone (5. August 2009)

Juhu Realmserver nicht aktiv....


----------



## Sony24 (5. August 2009)

Blackhand das gleiche+ Ein Charakter mit diesem Namen existiert bereits. xD ja klar, meiner.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (5. August 2009)

BlackKamahl schrieb:


> habs mit einem der in og steht probiert, geht genausowenig.



stehe VOR exodar wo nie jemand is und komm auch nicht rein.. *nach gratis Tag ruf*


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Sony24 schrieb:


> Blackhand das gleiche+ Ein Charakter mit diesem Namen existiert bereits. xD ja klar, meiner.


Ähm....Das hatte ich auch schonmal einfach so ganz oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS:dein Bild links,wo auch deine BEiträge,etc. stehen...
Hast du 'ne Abneigung gegen "molligere" Menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blumenwiese (5. August 2009)

darnassus funzt auch net, aber ich hör auch dauernd Gildenkollegen on kommen, aber warscheinlich hängen die auch alle im Ladebildschirm, ich bin warscheinlich offiziell auch on^^


----------



## mastrum (5. August 2009)

ich komme nicht auf die char-liste von dem server eredar,des lädt schon seit 10 min...


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (5. August 2009)

Folgendes Szenario:

20:30 Server wieder online
20:35 LogIn Server rauchen ab
21:45 LogIn Server wieder da
21:50 Server werden wieder runtergefahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (5. August 2009)

Ladebildschirm ftw und...
GORGONNASH FTW !!!!!!


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

mastrum schrieb:


> ich komme nicht auf die char-liste von dem server eredar,des lädt schon seit 10 min...


Ja,so ist das bei vielen Leuten heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (5. August 2009)

> 20:30 Server wieder onlineä
> 20:35 LogIn Server rauchen ab
> 21:45 LogIn Server wieder da
> 20:50 Server werden wieder runtergefahren biggrin.gif



Geil nen zeitsprung zurück wie nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (5. August 2009)

Das ist eben das Doofe, wenn die Edit-funktion hängt ^^


----------



## Programmchef (5. August 2009)

Noch wer von Malfurion hier der im Ladescreen hängt?


----------



## BlackKamahl (5. August 2009)

jetzt bin ich zwar auf gorgo drauf, aber hab nur 3fps und die seh keine charaktermodelle, nur schatten.


----------



## WeRkO (5. August 2009)

BlackKamahl schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich zwar auf gorgo drauf, aber hab nur 3fps und die seh keine charaktermodelle, nur schatten.



Aber du hast den Ladebalken bezwungen, du machst mir Hoffnung!!!!


----------



## blackzone (5. August 2009)

Habs ebend auch geschafft nun die addons aktiviert und jetzt häng ich wieder..


----------



## BlackKamahl (5. August 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Aber du hast den Ladebalken bezwungen, du machst mir Hoffnung!!!!



jetzt seh ich sogar charaktermodelle, dafür flieg nach max 10 sek wieder vom server.


----------



## Pantanier (5. August 2009)

Auf Nozdormu das gleiche spielchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Endloser Ladebalken 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und zwischen durch nen verbindungs abbruch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Aber du hast den Ladebalken bezwungen, du machst mir Hoffnung!!!!


Ich dachte Ladebalken ist OP ?! oO


----------



## Darequi (5. August 2009)

Malle Ladebildschirm .. inkl. off Addons


----------



## Rietze (5. August 2009)

Zuluhed lädt und lädt und es kommt nix


----------



## BlizzLord (5. August 2009)

BlackKamahl schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich zwar auf gorgo drauf, aber hab nur 3fps und die seh keine charaktermodelle, nur schatten.



GZ zum world first!


----------



## CatNorris (5. August 2009)

Hängt noch wer bei Frostmourne fest ?^^ 

Naja gerade wiedergekommen und ich wollt mal gucken wies so steht das war wohl ein fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zum glück morgen wieder schule wenns noch nicht wieder funzen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da Magic (5. August 2009)

mgh schrieb:


> Falls das alles zutrifft habt keine Angst eure chars wurden nicht gelöscht,
> und das spiel gibt es auch weiterhin.
> 
> Es werden in der regel nur serverarbeiten geleistet die im normalfall bis 11 uhr morgens andauern!
> ...



zuluhed hat aber mit 20.00 uhr gedauert außerdem is heute donnerstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raveneye (5. August 2009)

Das sind so momente wo ich  den blizzardmitarbeitern gern was sagen würde persönlich ^^


----------



## Acryla (5. August 2009)

Also ich kann spielen, läuft alles Ok.

realm: Mal'ganis


----------



## EisblockError (5. August 2009)

Hat es jemand auf Pere on geschafft?


----------



## M!ck (5. August 2009)

Komm auch nich auf Frostmourne


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Da schrieb:


> zuluhed hat aber mit 20.00 uhr gedauert außerdem is heute donnerstag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zeitgefühl schon verloren? oO


----------



## Fr34z0r (5. August 2009)

Acryla schrieb:


> Also ich kann spielen, läuft alles Ok.
> 
> realm: Mal'ganis



Du machst dir grade viele Feinde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Programmchef (5. August 2009)

Raveneye schrieb:


> Das sind so momente wo ich  den blizzardmitarbeitern gern was sagen würde persönlich ^^



ich nehme an nix nettes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## philo86 (5. August 2009)

ich war grad auch auf gorgo. aber keine npcs nix klappt und alles müll :


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kovacs (5. August 2009)

war auch kurz auf gorgo. in og stehen die meisten wie die salzsäulen. meine frau hing parallel im ladeschirm, stand aber in og neben mir. naja nach 5min flog ich dann.
jetzt wieder ladebild und sie ist online ... man kann wohl nicht alles haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



höre gerade die npc´s in og sind dabei sich aufzulösen ... byby gorgo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sentro (5. August 2009)

Perenolde das gleiche Spiel...

Ladebalken voll und das war's dann auch wieder.


----------



## Darequi (5. August 2009)

waaaahhhhhhh ... Bliiiiizzzzzzzz 

Schmeisst die Server nochmal off und repariert xD


----------



## Der Germane (5. August 2009)

Naja Fds geht aber Proud lässt ma wieder auf sich warten -.- !


----------



## Programmchef (5. August 2009)

Wenn das so weitergeht schaff ichs noch die Top 1000 Tracks der letzten 30 Jahre von RTL Ultimative Chartshow  komplett durchzuhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rulaniias (5. August 2009)

is das nur auf frostwolf oder is das bei allein servern ladebalken voll dan flaute 10 min warten ... immer no nits bin jetz seid über eine h in dem ladebalken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackzone (5. August 2009)

bin drinne *freuz* und muss gleich wieder off weil ich addons deaktivieren muss >.<


----------



## Pâinkiller (5. August 2009)

Also ich komm zwar auf den charbildschirm , aber beim einloggen bricht der irgendwann ab , serververbindung unterbrochen , spiele auf Nathrezim...............
es ist jetzt 20:47 Uhr


----------



## Bewl (5. August 2009)

Kovacs schrieb:


> war auch kurz auf gorgo. in og stehen die meisten wie die salzsäulen. meine frau hing parallel im ladeschirm, stand aber in og neben mir. naja nach 5min flog ich dann.
> jetzt wieder ladebild und sie ist online ... man kann wohl nicht alles haben
> 
> 
> ...



Kovacs ich kenne dich, haben öfters zusammen geschrieben^^...
Fronx hier, Paladin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (5. August 2009)

Sentro schrieb:


> Perenolde das gleiche Spiel...
> 
> Ladebalken voll und das war's dann auch wieder.




Jo, bei mir und meinem Bruder auch:

PS: bist du der Hexenmeister Sentero?


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Programmchef schrieb:


> Wenn das so weitergeht schaff ichs noch die Top 1000 Tracks der letzten 30 Jahre von RTL Ultimative Chartshow  komplett durchzuhören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ähm...Ich nehme an,du hast durch die Serverprobleme schon den Anschluss an die Realität verloren?

PS:Ich weiß,dass ich nicht flamen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## philo86 (5. August 2009)

gul'dan geht auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
man man was hat blizz da wieder gemacht....


----------



## StarBlight (5. August 2009)

Habs auf KJ geschafft, alelrdings mit abartigen Lags


----------



## Programmchef (5. August 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Ähm...Ich nehme an,du hast durch die Serverprobleme schon den Anschluss an die Realität *verloren?*
> 
> PS:Ich weiß,dass ich nicht flamen kann
> 
> ...




ich hatte nie einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (5. August 2009)

BÄM bin drinne Gorgo ftw jetzt bin ich aber Tod und kann Geist nich freilassen...^^

okay jetzt steh ch schonmal am Friedhof!!!!


----------



## CatNorris (5. August 2009)

naja leutz scheint so als wärs das für heute ich wünsch noch viel erfolg haut rein ^^


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Programmchef schrieb:


> ich hatte nie einen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das war die Bestätigung,dass ich nicht flamen kann,weil du vor der Antwort nichts zurückzuckst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sogynm (5. August 2009)

ich meine das ist ein frechheit!!!

sie sollen sich lieber 1 tag mehr zeit lassen und nicht alles 1 tag früher alles halb den spielern zum fraß vorwerfen


----------



## Neneko89 (5. August 2009)

Da schrieb:


> zuluhed hat aber mit 20.00 uhr gedauert außerdem is heute donnerstag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Besoffen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sogynm (5. August 2009)

ich geh cs spielen^^


----------



## BlizzLord (5. August 2009)

sogynm schrieb:


> ich meine das ist ein frechheit!!!
> 
> sie sollen sich lieber 1 tag mehr zeit lassen und nicht alles 1 tag früher alles halb den spielern zum fraß vorwerfen




Das sind Server Probleme und keine patch probleme wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malvivente (5. August 2009)

Pâinkiller schrieb:


> Also ich komm zwar auf den charbildschirm , aber beim einloggen bricht der irgendwann ab , serververbindung unterbrochen , spiele auf Nathrezim...............
> es ist jetzt 20:47 Uhr



komm auch nur bis zum ladebalken -.- warum immer nathre )=


----------



## EisblockError (5. August 2009)

Langsam will ich einen gratis Tag


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Malvivente schrieb:


> komm auch nur bis zum ladebalken -.- warum immer nathre )=


Ladebalken ist halt Imba...


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (5. August 2009)

ladebalken -.-

ich kann ihn nicht mehr sehen


----------



## Programmchef (5. August 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Das sind Server Probleme und keine patch probleme wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die usw.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Serverprobleme resultieren doch aus Patchproblemen^^ ?


----------



## Rúmalion (5. August 2009)

sogynm schrieb:


> ich geh cs spielen^^



Viel Spaß! 

Hast du CS nicht auf deinem PC oder warum musst du woanders hingehen?


----------



## BlizzLord (5. August 2009)

na toll ihr könnt nich ins Spiel und ich komm nicht mehr raus xD


----------



## Rúmalion (5. August 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> na toll ihr könnt nich ins Spiel und ich komm nicht mehr raus xD



[ALT] + [F4]


----------



## Ali-babar (5. August 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Langsam will ich einen gratis Tag



jop! Häng auch im Ladebildschirm fest^^


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> ladebalken -.-
> 
> ich kann ihn nicht mehr sehen


Brauchst genug FPS gegen den Ladebalken...
Flame pro Second.


----------



## BlizzLord (5. August 2009)

Programmchef schrieb:


> Serverprobleme resultieren doch aus Patchproblemen^^ ?



Naja nich richtig nur wenig aber Blizzard kann nichts dafür das die Server nicht mitmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(wartet auf die "du liebst blizzard fanboi!" flamer :>)



> [ALT] + [F4]



Zu uncool


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Wie wäre es eigentlich mal,dass wir alle unseren PC runterfahren und versuchen uns Morgen Früh wieder einzuloggen?
Bestimmt geht's dann^^


----------



## Rúmalion (5. August 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Wie wäre es eigentlich mal,dass wir alle unseren PC runterfahren und versuchen uns Morgen Früh wieder einzuloggen?
> Bestimmt geht's dann^^



Dann mach Du mal den Anfang.


----------



## Demistron (5. August 2009)

aaaah frostwolf immernoch nichts -.-


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (5. August 2009)

Gesteht es euch doch ein, heute läuft nichts mehr, sogar der einzigste Hamster in seinem Blizzard-Drehrad streikt und somit auch die Serverversorgung xD

Nerf Hamsterz! Einszeölf


----------



## sogynm (5. August 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Das sind Server Probleme und keine patch probleme wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die usw.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



als wenn du sie hättest du bist doch auf gorgo oder


----------



## Programmchef (5. August 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Naja nich richtig nur wenig aber Blizzard kann nichts dafür das die Server nicht mitmachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiß nicht wieviele Patches die noch aufspielen müssen damit sie merken das es JEDES mal Probleme gibt. Und die können sehr wohl was dafür. Also das lass ich jetzt nichtmehr gelten^^

fanboi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blumenwiese (5. August 2009)

jetzt sind die Server schon über ne Stunde "on", langsam sollten sie uns auch mal rein lassen.....


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Rúmalion schrieb:


> Dann mach Du mal den Anfang.


Ok,ich fange an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:Aber ich muss ja überprüfen,dass ihr das auch macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (5. August 2009)

bei mir:

19,50 mit dk eingelogt...10 min load screen, raptor tot...

umgelogt auf Paladin...10 min loadscreen.... nach dalaran...10 minuten load screen....dann 10 minuten an ner stelle gehangen...jetzt dannp ortal nach silbermond erstm al 10 minuten davor gestanden und seit dem im load screen -.- es ist nicht auszuhalten


----------



## Malvivente (5. August 2009)

und ich hab mich gefreut das ich heute endlich höheres studium fertig kriege -.-


----------



## Vartez (5. August 2009)

> Ok,ich fange an



Bis aber noch on


----------



## Programmchef (5. August 2009)

Malvivente schrieb:


> und ich hab mich gefreut das ich heute endlich höheres studium fertig kriege -.-



um es mathematisch auszudrücken .... "HEUTE" ist nicht Element von "Patchday" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (5. August 2009)

> Ich weiß nicht wieviele Patches die noch aufspielen müssen damit sie merken das es JEDES mal Probleme gibt. Und die können sehr wohl was dafür. Also das lass ich jetzt nichtmehr gelten^^



Naja was nicht will will nicht nech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur letzten Anmerkung! Ich bin leider schon im "Ich liebe FF 7/ FF7 CC" Fanboiclub Sorry dude


----------



## Tezja (5. August 2009)

war ganz kurz auf kelthuazd...plötzlich wieder charauswahl und die meldung, dass der name schon vergeben is oO ja klar..an meinen char


----------



## Scyphus (5. August 2009)

mal  wieder etwas tiefer in meiner musikordnerei gegruscht... und  siehe da da findet sich ma wieder n top lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja rule - murder reign ... bin zwar kein hiphop fan aber sowas is doch wat feines wenns mit guter melodie und frauenstimme untermalt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



um mal bisserl OT reinzubringen^^

ich gug mal fanboys weiter wo das wort doch vorhin aufgegriffen wurde^^


----------



## Der Germane (5. August 2009)

Tezja schrieb:


> war ganz kurz auf kelthuazd...plötzlich wieder charauswahl und die meldung, dass der name schon vergeben is oO ja klar..an meinen char



JA dein schar is noch online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also 2xmal der selbe name


----------



## Rúmalion (5. August 2009)

Bei mir kommt jetzt das hier:

[attachment=8547:WoWScrnS...9_210348.jpg]


----------



## BlackKamahl (5. August 2009)

madmorten lädt der nich ma die charakterliste.


----------



## Vartez (5. August 2009)

@Tezja

Server ralt net das dein client net mehr zu dem server conectet udn so der char on bleibt, hatte ich auch ma

Edit: Hört auf zu Posten xP Man kann net ma @vorposter schreiben so schnell seit ihr


----------



## hardrain86 (5. August 2009)

habe patch downloaden wollen (geht ja automatisch) 3.1 komischerweise
geht nach 1 % nicht mehr weiter *abbruch....
will es nochmal versuchen die spannung steigt kein patch kann spiel direkt anmachen....
komisch denk ich mir upgrade gedownloaded naja gut soll spiel neu starten und den patch 3.1 laden k mh mh mh
mache ich es einfach mal.
nachdem ich wieder versucht habe nach 1 % nicht geht abbruch....
habe manuell den downloader laufen lassen und er läuft durch XD XD XD
des war endlich patch 3.2 der lief durch k jetzt gehts endlich los....
starte spiel fehler muß patch downloaden über dem button steht einer mit abbruch wegen enm fehlers.
gehe auf dem oberen *klick.

MELDUNG MELDUNG MELDUNG :  

Patch konnte nicht angewendet werden,wenn dieser Fehler weiterhin
besteht instalieren sie das program neu oder wenden Sie sich an den 
technischen Support.


Ich explodiere und klicke vorher noch auf senden leben aus immer diese Fehler....
einen letzten Ton bekomme ich noch raus keine macht den Patches...


----------



## BlizzLord (5. August 2009)

Hmmm wetten das Blizzard gleich in der Infobox den link hier reinhaut mit der 
Beschreibung "JETZT FUNTZT ALLES KK!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HrSN7176XI


----------



## Tezja (5. August 2009)

dow... japp erklärt alles xD


----------



## sogynm (5. August 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Hmmm wetten das Blizzard gleich in der Infobox den link hier reinhaut mit der
> Beschreibung "JETZT FUNTZT ALLES KK!"
> 
> 
> ...



das ist so kindisch -.-


----------



## BlizzLord (5. August 2009)

sogynm schrieb:


> das ist so kindisch -.-



Ich hab Angst und langeweile was soll ich tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrdara (5. August 2009)

Tja, Silberne Hand:

Charakterauswahl da, aber Ladebildschirm Endlosschleife.......das NERVT....


----------



## Tezja (5. August 2009)

BIN DRIN!!!!!!!!!!!! WUHUU DRUI MIT LILA KATZE XD


----------



## pädda (5. August 2009)

jmd von perenolde hier ?^^


----------



## BlizzLord (5. August 2009)

Tezja schrieb:


> BIN DRIN!!!!!!!!!!!! WUHUU DRUI MIT LILA KATZE XD



Auch mit solchen 4min Laggs wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Jaqcis (5. August 2009)

Programmchef schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wieviele Patches die noch aufspielen müssen damit sie merken das es JEDES mal Probleme gibt. Und die können sehr wohl was dafür. Also das lass ich jetzt nichtmehr gelten^^
> 
> fanboi
> 
> ...




Die sind villeicht nicht ganz unschuldig kp, aber was mehr als 100% sicher ist, ist das wenn plötzlich x Leute on kommen wollen, das es eben massig Probleme gibt.
Das ist mehr als normal und gegen sowas kann man kaum gegensteuern


----------



## Xall13 (5. August 2009)

LADESCREEN


----------



## BlackKamahl (5. August 2009)

also ich geb jetzt auf. morgen isses hoffentlich wieder stabil.


----------



## Hyrn (5. August 2009)

Tezja schrieb:


> BIN DRIN!!!!!!!!!!!! WUHUU DRUI MIT LILA KATZE XD



Dickes GZ.
Und wegen den Entzugserscheinungen, würde ich mich mal an deinen Hausarzt wenden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Xall13 schrieb:


> LADESCREEN


Er ist unser bester Freund geworden heute.


----------



## Vartez (5. August 2009)

Wer isn hier von Gorgonash??
Allso ich bin mensch tankadin
wenn ich ma on bin könnter mich ja ma anwispern heise Khavatari =))))))
lol


----------



## hardrain86 (5. August 2009)

so jetzt konnte ich die bestimmungen annehmen yeah freu endlich mal was positives und nu update 30 %
wann wirds fertig mit meinem lahmen internet stick werde ich warscheinlich wo ich jetzt schon 10 sekunden
brauche für dornen ne stunde brauche soweit ich eure sachen lesen konnte -,-*


----------



## Hyrn (5. August 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Er ist unser bester Freund geworden heute.



Ohja.. Freunde fürs Leben.


----------



## Der Germane (5. August 2009)

Xall13 schrieb:


> LADESCREEN



....Pwned jeden .


----------



## BlizzLord (5. August 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> Wer isn hier von Gorgonash??
> Allso ich bin mensch tankadin
> wenn ich ma on bin könnter mich ja ma anwispern heise Khavatari =))))))
> lol



ALLIS RAUS ALLIS RAUS ALLIS RAUS!

Sorry konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen...
(ja bin ien kiddie ein flamer und erst 11 jahre alt)


----------



## boonfish (5. August 2009)

bin auf den server gekommen...


hab für nen instantcast 5 Minuten gebraucht - das is mir vorher noch nie passiert -.-


----------



## Der Germane (5. August 2009)

Eig. wer von Proudmoore hier ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hyrn (5. August 2009)

boonfish schrieb:


> bin auf den server gekommen...
> 
> 
> hab für nen instantcast 5 Minuten gebraucht - das is mir vorher noch nie passiert -.-



Ist eig. nichts neues aufm Patchday..^^


----------



## Rúmalion (5. August 2009)

boonfish schrieb:


> bin auf den server gekommen...
> 
> 
> hab für nen instantcast 5 Minuten gebraucht - das is mir vorher noch nie passiert -.-




Das ist ein neues Feature. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardrain86 (5. August 2009)

also wir spielen ein spiel jeder der nicht mehr schreibt ist im spiel onlne und vor allem reingekommen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (5. August 2009)

Rúmalion schrieb:


> Das ist ein neues Feature.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau das sind die versprochenen Hard modes für die alten Instanzen <3


----------



## Rúmalion (5. August 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> also wir spielen ein spiel jeder der nicht mehr schreibt ist im spiel onlne und vor allem reingekommen
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nein, dass ist langweilig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (5. August 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> ALLIS RAUS ALLIS RAUS ALLIS RAUS!
> 
> Sorry konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen...
> (ja bin ien kiddie ein flamer und erst 11 jahre alt)




Jetzt mich auch noch Beleidigen ich hab nen Horde Undead Shadowpriest aka FACEMELT0R


----------



## maerijane (5. August 2009)

LOL ^^ xD aber lustig haubtsache es gibt 2200 antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiss jmd wie lange es noch dauert bis es geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Programmchef (5. August 2009)

Rúmalion schrieb:


> Das ist ein neues Feature.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich irgendwo in den Patchnotes überlesen das es jetzt ein rundenbasiertes Strategiespiel ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## nosmoke (5. August 2009)

charakterliste wird abgerufen...

zomfg ^^


----------



## Rúmalion (5. August 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Genau das sind die versprochenen Hard modes für die alten Instanzen <3




Jap


----------



## hardrain86 (5. August 2009)

ich denke mal wenn es einer an nem patchday ins game schafft der bekomt nen erfolg XD


----------



## EisblockError (5. August 2009)

Perenolde R.I.P


----------



## Yatari (5. August 2009)

Hi bin grad nach Hause gekommen und habe gedacht ich könnte jetzt ein wenig zocken aber das scheint mir nicht der Fall zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ladescreen undso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rúmalion (5. August 2009)

Programmchef schrieb:


> Hab ich irgendwo in den Patchnotes überlesen das es jetzt ein rundenbasiertes Strategiespiel ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Würde ich sagen.


----------



## sogynm (5. August 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> Wer isn hier von Gorgonash??
> Allso ich bin mensch tankadin
> wenn ich ma on bin könnter mich ja ma anwispern heise Khavatari =))))))
> lol



fals du on kommst^^


----------



## Nyrdara (5. August 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Perenolde R.I.P



Silberne Hand ebenso......no way.....    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (5. August 2009)

Hmm ich setz mich mal ran und schreib ein Taktik Guide für den Ladescreen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardrain86 (5. August 2009)

ahhh jetzt bekomme ich zuvioel scheiß game mir reichts eien frage hätte ich noch warum wird mein patch nicht geladen bei 1 %
gehts nicht weiter kann mri einer helfen des nervt sowas von


----------



## Raheema (5. August 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Eig. wer von Proudmoore hier ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





ja hier meld *spring* *spring* 

unser doofer server is zwar nich down aber weiter als ladebildschirm komm ich nich ^^


----------



## Der Germane (5. August 2009)

Nyrdara schrieb:


> Silberne Hand ebenso......no way.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Proudmoore is auch mit von der PArty -.-


----------



## Rúmalion (5. August 2009)

Yatari schrieb:


> Hi bin grad nach Hause gekommen und habe gedacht ich könnte jetzt ein wenig zocken aber das scheint mir nicht der Fall zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja wenigstens hast du dich bei Buffed angemeldet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hyrn (5. August 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Perenolde R.I.P



So isses.. da geht ja garnix mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AliasSense (5. August 2009)

Xall13 schrieb:


> LADESCREEN



joa, hab das gleiche problem , am besten mache ich das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  was dein avatar grad macht


----------



## Keryn (5. August 2009)

Ich war kurz online auf dem Zirkel.....KURZ....nach 15 min Ladebildschirm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rúmalion (5. August 2009)

AliasSense schrieb:


> joa, hab das gleiche problem , am besten mache ich das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist eine super Idee.


----------



## Sefian (5. August 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> ich denke mal wenn es einer an nem patchday ins game schafft der bekomt nen erfolg XD



her damit campe schon seid 3 stunden nen rar elite ^^


----------



## Nyrdara (5. August 2009)

Die verlängerten Wartungsarbeiten scheinen ja wohl NULL KOMMA NIX gebracht zu haben beim betr. Realmpool....one-day-excempt ftw.....


----------



## Der Germane (5. August 2009)

Tjoa mein lade balken het keinen Bock mehr läd nich ma bis zum schluss xDDD


----------



## Yatari (5. August 2009)

Rúmalion schrieb:


> Naja wenigstens hast du dich bei Buffed angemeldet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 keine lust auf das offi fourm das is ausgelastet^^


----------



## Rúmalion (5. August 2009)

Mannoroth geht wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raveneye (5. August 2009)

Neiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnn wieder rausgeflogen und wieder ladebalken

FUCK BLIZZARD


----------



## nosmoke (5. August 2009)

geil ich seh meinen pala ....  ma in den ladescreen rein und....       ladescreeeeee...........................n


----------



## sogynm (5. August 2009)

Gorgonnash R.I.P


----------



## Der Germane (5. August 2009)

Rúmalion schrieb:


> Mannoroth geht wieder.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ars....äh Gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nich Pöse gemeint=)


----------



## Raheema (5. August 2009)

ladebildschirm ladebildschirm wie sehr wir dich HASSEN 


ich will proudmoore sehen^^


----------



## Makuma (5. August 2009)

unglaublich welche unfähigen schwachköpfe bei blizz für den realmpool blutdurst zuständig sind. 

es is immer das gleiche. der realmpool ist mit grooooooßem abstand an jedem patchday am längsten offline.
wenn blizz eine "normale firma" könnten sie sich solch inkompetente mitarbeiter nicht leisten, aber mit den suchtis kann mans ja machen...

ich frage mich nur wieso alle andern realmpools deutlich weniger probleme haben. die soft- und hardware wird sich sicherlich nicht unterscheiden.
entweder sitzen dort echt nur deppen oder es wird bewusst damit versucht die vollen realms zu entvölkern...

wie dem auch sei, blizzard kann sichs ja leisten die leute zu verarschen


----------



## Vartez (5. August 2009)

Neue Fun sig jeder der Betroffen ist darf sich die klauen =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterThardus (5. August 2009)

Gorgonnash ist online aber das einloggen dauert ewig und kann auch fehlschlagen^^

Und ja, mir ist langweilig^^


----------



## Ramm (5. August 2009)

Läuft doch überdurchschnittlich gut.^^ 7min Charliste und bis jetzt 4 min Ladescreen. Naja mal schauen wann ich endlich on bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann erstmal fein Fellfarbe ändern und die mega R0xx0r Katzen und Bären anschauen. O.O 
Nur doof das sie die Moonkingestalt nicht verändert haben. -.- Die hätte es mal dringend nötig.

Tante Edit sagt: Nix da Einloggen.^^  Vom LAdescreen zurück zur Charlist xD Yeah


----------



## Nyrdara (5. August 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Tjoa mein lade balken het keinen Bock mehr läd nich ma bis zum schluss xDDD




Und ich langsam auch nimmer.....

Um 5 bimmelt mein Wecker - da hab ich Besseres zu tun, als auf Schneesturms "Support" zu warten...

In diesem Sinne......möge die Macht mit Euch sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Germane (5. August 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> ladebildschirm ladebildschirm wie sehr wir dich HASSEN
> 
> 
> ich will proudmoore sehen^^



Jeah Proudmoore ftw und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raffzahl (5. August 2009)

yeah gerade bei der silbernen hand on gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casp (5. August 2009)

Hach ist das lustig wie alle rumweinen, weil sie einen (!) ganzen (!) Tag (!) nicht WoW spielen können.


----------



## Yatari (5. August 2009)

oh bin drin stehe auf Gul'dan in OG mit 5 FPS omg so voll habe ich OG auf dem Server noch nie gesehen


----------



## Lemi66 (5. August 2009)

Ich konnte wenigstens mal Talente verteilen...bevor ich mal dir Druidentierchen anschauen wollte ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (5. August 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Hach ist das lustig wie alle rumweinen, weil sie einen (!) ganzen (!) Tag (!) nicht WoW spielen können.



Ich sehe hier niemanden Weinen aber du weinst doch darüber das angeblich alle weinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Programmchef (5. August 2009)

Nyrdara schrieb:


> Und ich langsam auch nimmer.....
> 
> Um 5 bimmelt mein Wecker - da hab ich Besseres zu tun, als auf Schneesturms "Support" zu warten...
> 
> ...



Blizzs Support Abteilung is ne Scheinfirma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drivus (5. August 2009)

mein beileid an alle die noch net spielen können^^


----------



## sogynm (5. August 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Hach ist das lustig wie alle rumweinen, weil sie einen (!) ganzen (!) Tag (!) nicht WoW spielen können.



jeder der das sagt ist in wirklichkeit der ärgste rl noob und hat keine freunde...


----------



## Raheema (5. August 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Jeah Proudmoore ftw und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




aufjedenfall und so xD 

jaja 

spielst du alli oder horde?


----------



## TheManWithTheHat (5. August 2009)

Also ich war eben 10 minuten drin ... wirklich was machen konnte ich nicht... Reaktionszeit der NSCs lag bei ca 3 Minuten ...

Naja und irgendwann gingen dann plötzlich alle aus meiner Gilde und von meiner FL offline und da hats mich dann auch gekickt.

Und nun heißt es "Realserver nicht aktiv"

nur ein Neustart?


----------



## Nyrdara (5. August 2009)

Juhuuuu, bin drin auf der Hand ^^

Zum Glück in nem wenig bevölkerten Gebiet: Geisterlande  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lemi66 (5. August 2009)

Drin :-)


----------



## Der Germane (5. August 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> aufjedenfall und so xD
> 
> jaja
> 
> spielst du alli oder horde?



Alli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du ? xD


----------



## Korgi (5. August 2009)

Welche Art von Drogen braucht es eigentlich, um gleichzeitig einen Patch einspielen zu wollen und eine Server-Optimierung der Instanz-Server (wie auf ZdC) zu versuchen?
Mein Boss hätte da mit dem Kopf geschüttelt und so etwas wie "Nein, nein, die jungen Leute sind alle verrückt." gemurmelt.


----------



## Yatari (5. August 2009)

ah ich weiß wieso OG so voll is^^ Nordend is down wie könnts auch anders sein Nordend is ja immer am Patchday down omg


----------



## Darkdamien (5. August 2009)

wow mal was neues ausser der ladescreen: realmserver ist nich aktiv


----------



## Programmchef (5. August 2009)

Realmserver ist nicht Aktiv -.-

Yeah!


----------



## Drivus (5. August 2009)

Lemi66 schrieb:


> Drin :-)



gz^^


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> Neue Fun sig jeder der Betroffen ist darf sich die klauen =)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich war betroffen 05.08.09 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darequi (5. August 2009)

Und Malle Realmserver ist wieder down xD


----------



## Raheema (5. August 2009)

ich bin DRINNE prodmoore is wieder da!


----------



## Ali-babar (5. August 2009)

Makuma schrieb:


> unglaublich welche unfähigen schwachköpfe bei blizz für den realmpool blutdurst zuständig sind.
> 
> es is immer das gleiche. der realmpool ist mit grooooooßem abstand an jedem patchday am längsten offline.
> wenn blizz eine "normale firma" könnten sie sich solch inkompetente mitarbeiter nicht leisten, aber mit den suchtis kann mans ja machen...
> ...



100 % 

Mal n neues Rack her!!! verdammt immer dasselbe mit dem veralteten scheiss. der is sicher seit release nicht ausgewechselt worden.


----------



## Der Germane (5. August 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> ich bin DRINNE prodmoore is wieder da!



Bei mirn ich xD realdeings nich aktiv


----------



## BlizzLord (5. August 2009)

So Gorgo auch wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (5. August 2009)

Gorgonash ONLINE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Programmchef (5. August 2009)

Malle geht juhu ... mal sehen wie lang -.-


----------



## M!ck (5. August 2009)

Bin auch drin in Unterstadt auf Frostmourne DDD


----------



## AliasSense (5. August 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Hach ist das lustig wie alle rumweinen, weil sie einen (!) ganzen (!) Tag (!) nicht WoW spielen können.



schau sich dies doch einmal einer an, was machst du den hier ...  du solltest doch eigentlich hello kitty zoggen


----------



## Zalandar (5. August 2009)

Drivus schrieb:


> gz^^




gz auch von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (5. August 2009)

auf proudmoore is IF so volll wie noch nie xD


----------



## Ali-babar (5. August 2009)

Es FUNKTIONIERT!!!!

mehr oder weniger.

cya next patch


----------



## hardrain86 (5. August 2009)

also kann mir mal eienr sagen ob es bei euch auch so war das beim patchladen alle 5 minuten 0,25 mb geladen hat?
bei mir is es das erstmal und deswegen woll tich mal fragen...

achja edit: Hello Kitty fällt mir nur south park ein XD das rockt wer is alles nachtelf dudu?
ihr könnt keine sein ich bin shcon einer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AliasSense (5. August 2009)

Zalandar schrieb:


> gz auch von mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



AUCH DRIN, aber nicht was ihr denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casp (5. August 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ich sehe hier niemanden Weinen aber du weinst doch darüber das angeblich alle weinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nene, ich lache ja darüber. Und ich sehr hier schon einige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , du etwa nicht? Und ein R.I.P Perenolde meine ich auch schon gelesen zu haben.

"jeder der das sagt ist in wirklichkeit der ärgste rl noob und hat keine freunde... 				 				 				"
wie kommst du zu dieser sehr gewagten Annahme?

Und wenn ich mir deine Signatur anschaue, Sogynm frage ich mich, wer hier ein "RL Noob" ist und keine echten Freunde hat. 

80 / Deathknight Orc/ Blut Tank / Unholy
80 / Rogue Undead / Meucheln / Täuschung
80 / Orc Hunter / Überleben / Tierherrschaft
80 / Bloodelf Pala / Retri /Heal
80 / Troll Warri Waffen /Furor
80 / Blutelf Mage/FF/ Frost
80 / Troll Priest Shadow/Heal
80 / Taurin Druidin Wilder Kampf/ Heal
80 / Undead Warlock /Desctru/ Gebrechen
80 / Tauren Shamy Melee / Ele

zu viel Zeit?


----------



## Gutgore (5. August 2009)

jaaa world server down ...aegwynn...sehr toll


----------



## Teradas (5. August 2009)

Viel Spaß auf euren Servern bin schlafen...Wenn der Wecker um Halb 6 klingelt,ist das sone Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (5. August 2009)

sogynm schrieb:


> jeder der das sagt ist in wirklichkeit der ärgste rl noob und hat keine freunde...



Sagte derjenige mit mehr 80ern in der Sig als Micheal Jackson Fans hat....


----------



## sogynm (5. August 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Nene, ich lache ja darüber. Und ich sehr hier schon einige
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




nein nur effitientes leveln ich hatte schon zu pre bc zeiten 8 60er das war nicht mehr viel zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casp (5. August 2009)

sogynm schrieb:


> nein nur effitientes leveln ich hatte schon zu pre bc zeiten 8 60er das war nicht mehr viel zu spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gerade pre bc hat leveln doch noch einiges abverlangt. Überleg dir lieber früher mal, was du schreibst und wen du grundlos schief ansprichst.


----------



## sogynm (5. August 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Sagte derjenige mit mehr 80ern in der Sig als Micheal Jackson Fans hat....



und der jenige der 24/7 in diesem forum anwesend ist


----------



## sogynm (5. August 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Gerade pre bc hat leveln doch noch einiges abverlangt. Überleg dir lieber früher mal, was du schreibst und wen du grundlos schief ansprichst.



was geht dich das an?!

wahrscheinlich hast du einen lvl 80 blut dk rôxx0r oder ...?

echt peinlich...


----------



## Casp (5. August 2009)

sogynm schrieb:


> was geht dich das an?!
> 
> wahrscheinlich hast du einen lvl 80 blut dk rôxx0r oder ...?
> 
> echt peinlich...



Und wie kommst du zu dieser -erneut sehr weit hergeholten- Annahme? Ich spiel kein WoW mehr, allerdings hatten alle meine Charaktere einen vernünftigen und für ein Rollenspiel angemessenen Namen. Achja, DKs verachte ich. 

Was willst du eigentlich von mir?! Merkst du nicht, wie lächerlich du dich mit deinen haltlosen Anschuldigungen machst? Hab ich dir irgendwas getan?


----------



## Snake202 (5. August 2009)

Hm also bevor man jemanden wegen "zu vielen 80ern" flamed sollte man mal nachdenken =/

Schließlich gibt es WoW bereits seit fast 4,5 Jahren, pro 80er braucht man vielleicht 15 Tage reine Spielzeit, wenn man sich Zeit lässt. 15 Tage = 15*24h = 360 Stunden Pro Char, das *10 = 3600 Stunden.

4,5 Jahre = 365*24*4,5 = 39.420h

 39.420
- 3.600
--------
35.820h RL Zeit

Ob jetzt mehr WoW gespielt wurde, oder mehr Zeit fürs RL übrig war sollte jeder für sich sehn ^^
Selbst wenn nun mit vielen Chars geraidet wird, so dass die Spielzeit meinetwegen insgesamt auf 10.000h kommt, ist es immernoch offensichtlich, dass man nicht allzu viel Zeit aufgewendet hat.

Noch dazu spielen die meisten Leute dann zwar nur 1 Char, mit dem Sie stundenlang raiden gehn. Hab schon von vielen Chars gehört, die mehr als 150 Tage in-game played haben, sprich allein mit einem Char schon 3.600h ^^


Und außerdem sollte man sich merken, dass jeder sein Leben so führen kann, wie er will =/
Andere Leute spielen gerne WoW, manch andere gehn lieber jeden Abend 6h feiern, saufen sich ihre Gehirnzellen tot und landen im Krankenhaus mit Alkoholvergiftung.

Was haltet ihr für intelligenter?




Edit: Das einzige was ich nicht versteh ...
Wie kann man 10 Hordenchars haben und als Avatar nen Gnom wählen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sogynm (5. August 2009)

danke =D


----------



## Casp (5. August 2009)

sogynm schrieb:


> danke =D



Natürlich sind 8 80er keine Garantie für wenig RL, habe ich auch so nie behauptet. Aber ich habe dich eh nie wegen irgendetwas beschuldigt außer deinen haltlosen Anschuldigungen, die du im übrigen immernoch nicht begründet hast.


----------



## sogynm (5. August 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Natürlich sind 8 80er keine Garantie für wenig RL, habe ich auch so nie behauptet. Aber ich habe dich eh nie wegen irgendetwas beschuldigt außer deinen haltlosen Anschuldigungen, die du im übrigen immernoch nicht begründet hast.



es ging nur darum das du dich in ein gespräch zwischen mir und einem anderen user eingemischt hast

denk dir deinen teil...

ps: dein avatar ist sehr anspielend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seppix@seppix (5. August 2009)

Snake202 schrieb:


> Hm also bevor man jemanden wegen "zu vielen 80ern" flamed sollte man mal nachdenken =/
> 
> Schließlich gibt es WoW bereits seit fast 4,5 Jahren, pro 80er braucht man vielleicht 15 Tage reine Spielzeit, wenn man sich Zeit lässt. 15 Tage = 15*24h = 360 Stunden Pro Char, das *10 = 3600 Stunden.
> 
> ...



Also nach deiner Rechnung hat er 150 Tage am Pc verbracht, also nen halbes Jahr, also ich find das sau viel...
Und manch andere Leute gehen 6h feiern und landen net im Krankenhaus (meistens sind es aber mehr als 6h) es gibt auch Leute die für den Frieden töten antstatt WoW zu spielen und es gibt sogar Leute die zu Tode hungern statt WoW zu spielen.

Was haltet ihr für inteligenter?

(Warnung dieser Text strozt nur so vor Sarkasmus)


----------



## Vartez (5. August 2009)

Treifen würds eher treffen aber egal


----------



## Luk0as (5. August 2009)

Ich werf mal gegen Ende des Tages Kekse in den Raum guten Apetitt


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (5. August 2009)

erzählt mehr. ich gehe gleich schlafen und brauch noch ne aufmunterung für den morgigen tag.

danke.

/edit: betrifft den gnomen hordler und casp


----------



## Casp (5. August 2009)

sogynm schrieb:


> es ging nur darum das du dich in ein gespräch zwischen mir und einem anderen user eingemischt hast
> 
> denk dir deinen teil...
> 
> ...



Hab ich? Du hast mich geflamt, nachdem ich aufgrund der vielen traurigen Smiles lachen musste.

P.s.: Das gehört so.


----------



## sogynm (5. August 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Hab ich? Du hast mich geflamt, nachdem ich aufgrund der vielen traurigen Smiles lachen musste.
> 
> P.s.: Das gehört so.



wird mir zu langweilig dachte du hast besseres zu bieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kleiner rechtschreib oder grammatik fehler auszubessern ist niedrigstes niveau


----------



## Casp (5. August 2009)

sogynm schrieb:


> wird mir zu langweilig dachte du hast besseres zu bieten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was soll ich den zu bieten haben?
Und welchen Rechtschreib - oder Gramattikfehler habe ich den ausgebessert? Verzeih mir, dass ich auch online auf Groß - und Kleinschreibung, Zeichensetzung usw. achte, ich wollte dich damit nicht angreifen...


----------



## sogynm (5. August 2009)

wird mir zu blöd

achja bin twinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casp (5. August 2009)

sogynm schrieb:


> wird mir zu blöd
> 
> achja bin twinken
> 
> ...



Du hinterlässt einen schlechten Eindruck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sogynm (5. August 2009)

das ist mir egal was du oder andere über mich denken

mfg


----------



## Casp (5. August 2009)

sogynm schrieb:


> das ist mir egal was du oder andere über mich denken
> 
> mfg



Merkt man.


----------



## sogynm (5. August 2009)

naja der klügere gibt nach

gute nacht


----------



## Casp (5. August 2009)

"Wenn die Klugen immer nachgeben, geschieht immer das, was die Dummen wollen."


----------



## sogynm (5. August 2009)

was willst du jetzt ich hab dich einmal geflamed 
in diesen forum werden täglich 100 geflamed

also sei ein mann und nimm es hin^^

....so long


----------



## Immondys (5. August 2009)

Das ist ja richtig interessant hier.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann mich auch wer flamen?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sogynm (5. August 2009)

wenn du drauf bestehst ^^


----------



## Casp (5. August 2009)

Immondys schrieb:


> Das ist ja richtig interessant hier.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



DEINE MUDDA IS FETT ALTA!!11elf


Übrigens bin ich einfach kein Mensch, der alles mit leichtem Schulterzucken hinnimmt und so akzeptiert. Wolltest du nicht twinken gehen?


----------



## Zeperus (5. August 2009)

Weis wer warum sich die beiden zoffen ?


----------



## Casp (5. August 2009)

Zeperus schrieb:


> Weis wer warum sich die beiden zoffen ?



Naja, eigentlich hab ich grad nur nichts besseres zutun, aber Ausgangspunkt war eine Anschuldigung, ich wäre ein "rl noob" und hätte keine Freunde.

Willst du mitmachen?


----------



## sogynm (5. August 2009)

ka weis selber nicht^^



> Wolltest du nicht twinken gehen?



ich bin ja twinken...


----------



## Zeperus (5. August 2009)

Nööö, Ich lese einfach mit finde es ziemlich Interresant.


----------



## sogynm (5. August 2009)

egal ich muss morgen arbeiten und muss früh raus

also good night^11


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Willst du mitmachen?





> Missbrauchen Sie die Foren, Kommentare und Chats niemals für einen persönlichen Streit (sog. "flame-war"), kommerzielle oder politische Reklame, Werbung, Kettenbriefe, Diebesspiele oder illegale Aktivitäten.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mvposse (5. August 2009)

was?


----------



## Zeperus (5. August 2009)

was soll das jetzt bringen ?


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (12. August 2009)

Danke schön und guten Morgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (12. August 2009)

Guten Morgäääääään


----------



## Marccram (12. August 2009)

Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (12. August 2009)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowfax (12. August 2009)

guten morgen zusammen ^^


----------



## Vicell (12. August 2009)

07:34 -  Die Server sind down, die Frisur hält.


----------



## Girderia (12. August 2009)

Warum kann ich mich nicht mehr einloggen? 
Liest das hier überhaupt noch jemand bei so vielen seiten? Sind meine chars jetzt alle weg? keine 
du mmen sprüche bitte! ich will 
diesen mittwoch noch spielen! jetzt langweile ich mich,  und das finde ich 
scheiß e! 
hast jemand die server gehackt?
du mm dass man WoW nicht offline spielen kann!
wirklich blöd!!!
soviel zum thema kundenfreundlichkeit!
Langeweile ist nun auch nicht so toll....




Spoiler



Lies mal die ersten wörter in den Zeilen hintereinander, und nein, ich meine den text nicht ernst


----------



## Dragonchen (12. August 2009)

Guten Morgäääähhhnnnn

*Kaffe in die mitte stell und brötchenteller daneben*

bedient euch und laßt uns schnell die wartungsarbeiten überstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desmondio (12. August 2009)

7.42 die Server immer noch down Frisur auch.

Guten


----------



## bloodstar (12. August 2009)

wird heut irgendwas gemacht ausser wartungsarbeiten?


----------



## DarkØm3n (12. August 2009)

Girderia schrieb:


> Warum kann ich mich nicht mehr einloggen?
> Liest das hier überhaupt noch jemand bei so vielen seiten? Sind meine chars jetzt alle weg? keine
> du mmen sprüche bitte! ich will
> diesen mittwoch noch spielen! jetzt langweile ich mich,  und das finde ich
> ...




                Du.......................solltest

                Jetzt.........................mal

                Sehen.......................wie

                Blöd.......................deine

                Augen......................von

                Links.......................nach

                Rechts....................eiern


----------



## Mikolomeus (12. August 2009)

morgäähn...

bin glei wieda da, brauch nen kaffee


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (12. August 2009)

Morgen! Und wieder geht das warten los. Ob man noch etwas Spielen kann vor der Arbeit. Soll heißen gehen die Server on um 11 Uhr oder nciht tja man weis es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schu (12. August 2009)

Morgäääään  ich muss arbeiten leider naja wollte nur ma liebe grüße da lassen


----------



## Shadowfax (12. August 2009)

dann mal allen viel spass die arbeiten müssen muss erst heut abend wieder los af montage und wollt eigentlich spielen ^^ naja ich bring mal denn junior in die kita bis gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (12. August 2009)

moin zusammen,

dann warten wir mal fleißg auf 11 uhr, ääh ich meine 13 uhr, ach was sage ich, 17 uhr und freuen uns dann an den massiven verbesserungen die an den servern vorgenommen worden sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wir bitten um euer verständnis - diesen satz kann ich nicht mehr lesen/hören, man wir ihn uns heute aber wieder um die ohren werfen.

daher erstmal (___________________)=² Pott Kaffee, &&&&&&&&&& Brezn, §§§§§§§§§§§ Croissants für alle


----------



## izabul (12. August 2009)

ich gehe jetzt schlafen muss nicht arbeiten^^und wen ich wieder wach bin ist der server sicher wieder on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akurias (12. August 2009)

DarkØm3n schrieb:


> Du.......................solltest
> 
> Jetzt.........................mal
> 
> ...


Omg wie geil......... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Guten Morgen zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (12. August 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> Guten Morgäääähhhnnnn
> *Kaffe in die mitte stell und brötchenteller daneben*
> bedient euch und laßt uns schnell die wartungsarbeiten überstehen
> 
> ...


Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Munde!
*greift sich gierig die köstliche lebensgeisterweckende Flüssigkeit und beißt genüßlich in ein Brötchen mit Käse*

Wartungsarbeiten?..Hm..da war doch was?

Ah ja...stimmt..Blizz stellt mal kurz die Server aus..
Wie gut das ich auf der Arbeit bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gryphos (12. August 2009)

moinsen allerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal schauen wie lange es heute geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisko34 (12. August 2009)

Gäähn, guten Morgen,

erstmal arbeiten.
"Erst kommt dia Arbeit und dann das vergnügen!"

Wenn man Arbeiten muss intressiert der Serverdown eig. net weil man sowieso nich zocken kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wünsch euch noch ein frohes warten,

Gruß Lisko


----------



## 11Raiden (12. August 2009)

Desmondio schrieb:


> 7.42 die Server immer noch down Frisur auch.
> 
> Guten


Hm, das kenne ich aber anders..

Wenn es Werbung sein soll.
Dann müßte es so sein:

Der Server steht....
Die Frisur auch..
Dank 3-Wetter-Taft!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demyriella (12. August 2009)

boahhh und schon wieder vergessen das Mittwoch ist^^
Wie gut das ich vor dem spielen immer erstmal gucke was es neues im Forum gibt *gg*
Na gut, dann geh ich mal ins Bad und dann auf Arbeit.

Winkssss
My


----------



## silas00 (12. August 2009)

Wie kommts eigentlich das jeden Mittwoch Morgen schon so viele Leute auf die Server warten? O_O
Ich sitz wie jeden Tag auf der Arbeit und kann nich spielen :/
^^


----------



## bloodstar (12. August 2009)

erklärt mir mal einer den Begriff faceroll


----------



## x92 (12. August 2009)

*kaffee schlürf*

Zum Glück bin ich erstma arbeiten da muss ich net warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowfax (12. August 2009)

die frage stell ich mir jeden mittwoch ;D ich hab da meistens frei ^^


----------



## nekori (12. August 2009)

waaaaaas schon wieder mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (12. August 2009)

tjao...


----------



## Düddi (12. August 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> tjao...



NEED KAFFFEEEEEEEEE!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. August 2009)

Wie kann es sein das in PdC Hero meine Axt nie droppt(renne immernoch mit dem 2h Crafting rum) aber Krieger schon 2 von denen haben.. -.-*
Das ist doch Bullshit.

btw guten Morgen


----------



## domme1994 (12. August 2009)

morgen zusammen
waren die server die letzten male pünklich on wenn kein patch da war


----------



## Sonsbecker (12. August 2009)

das liegt bestimmt daran, daß sich der zeitraum des "NIE" auf gerade eine woche bezieht, mein krieger hat 7 Monate für die 2. 213-er Waffe gebraucht - also chillen und immer wieder mit vollem Einsatz in den Kampf


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (12. August 2009)

Immer wieder Mittwoch´s tralalala.......   *sing wie Stefan Mross*

Zeit sich über einige Dinge gedanken zu machen wie zum Beispiel 

- warum muss ich bei der ersten Zigarette am Morgen immer fast kotzen

- warum ist in der Philadelphia Verpackung plötzlich nur noch 175g Frischkäse drin und nicht mehr 200g.Und das zum gleichen Preis

- warum bauen wir nicht einfach wieder die Mauer auf und schaffen so Arbeitsplätze


Ich wünsche allen einen schönen Tag


Eure Schnepfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (12. August 2009)

domme1994 schrieb:


> morgen zusammen
> waren die server die letzten male pünklich on wenn kein patch da war




lo. ja, waren sie, nach der 3. verschiebung nach hinten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. August 2009)

Ja nur (besonders Melees) verstehen den Frust wenn man seit geschlagenen 5 Monaten mit einem Crafting rumrennt besonders wenn man Pre Ulduar den Betrayer mit einer 66 zu 67 verloren hat.


----------



## Gromark (12. August 2009)

Sooo Guten Morgen...

/push


----------



## Vicell (12. August 2009)

Hach da fällt mir was geiles ein, letztens Naxx gewesen und Betrayer droppt, unser Fury würfelt ne 99 und freute sich schon...
BÄM 100 vom DK
Im TS ham wir uns einen abgelacht bis zum geht nich mehr xD

Oder bei der Schicksalswende nen andren Raid.. nur2 Leute hatten B
der eine würfelt ne 2 der andre ne 1*duck*


PS:
8:40
Die server sind down - Die Frisur hält!


----------



## Dragonchen (12. August 2009)

sagt mal weiß einer von euch eigentlich was über die neuen pets und nein ich meine nicht die dinobabys.
Ich meine dieses ellekbaby oder diesen onypanter


----------



## Willer (12. August 2009)

dann setz ich auch mal einen schönen guten morgen in die runde ^^


----------



## ChrisM1988 (12. August 2009)

Morgen zusammen!

Ich hab von gestern noch Kuchen da XD wer will darf sich bedienen^^


P.S. Jaaa ich esse morgens um 1/4 vor 9 gern mal 1 2 5 8 20 Stück Kuchen wenn ma welcher da iss^^


----------



## Illandra (12. August 2009)

Wünsche allen zusammen einen sonnigen *hust* guten Morgen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Card09 (12. August 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Immer wieder Mittwoch´s tralalala.......   *sing wie Stefan Mross*
> 
> Zeit sich über einige Dinge gedanken zu machen wie zum Beispiel
> 
> ...



Ich beantworte mal die 1. frage :Ganz einfach ! Weil du da noch merkst was fürn mist das ist ! Danach nichtmehr !


----------



## DarkSJay (12. August 2009)

Guten Morgen wünsche ich




ChrisM1988 schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen!
> 
> Ich hab von gestern noch Kuchen da XD wer will darf sich bedienen^^
> 
> ...




Da nehm ich mir gerne ein Stück wenn ich darf^^
danke dir genau das hab ich gebraucht

Hat noch jemand nen Keks? dann bin ich happy


----------



## Düddi (12. August 2009)

Teller mit Keksen hinstellt und noch eine Kanne Kaffee dazu,  so nun kann der Tag beginnen :-)))) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genker (12. August 2009)

Dann sag ich auch mal HALLO und guten Morgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (12. August 2009)

Welchen Endzeitpunkt für die Wartungsarbeiten erwartet ihr?

11.00 Uhr wie geplant

13.00 Uhr nach Verlängerung um 11.30

15.00 Uhr nach Verlängerung um 14 Uhr

17.00 Uhr

Wette einen Fernsehkühlschrank mit integriertem Betonlollikühler, daß der erste Termin nicht gehalten wird und die Server wegen unvorhergesehenen, außerplanmäßigen Wartungsarbeiten erst um 17 Uhr wieder da sind.

Top, die Wette gilt


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. August 2009)

Ne,diesmal können wir wieder um 11 Heroics farmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gestern alle außer Oculus gemacht. xD


----------



## DarkSJay (12. August 2009)

Düddi schrieb:


> Teller mit Keksen hinstellt und noch eine Kanne Kaffee dazu,  so nun kann der Tag beginnen :-))))
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gemütlich am Keks knabbert und am Kaffee schlürf. Danke dir, jetzt bin ich gestärkt genug mich auf den Spülberg zu stürzen


----------



## Düddi (12. August 2009)

mhhhh mein gefühl sagt mir das Gilneas heute pünktlich um 11 Uhr hochgefahren wird.


----------



## Willer (12. August 2009)

denke auch 11:00 wenn die putzfrau nicht wieder nen server absturz verursacht
 sollte das diesmal kein problem sein
wird ja kein patch drauf gespielt

*am kaffe schlürf


----------



## phipush1 (12. August 2009)

hoffen wir mal das die server heut pünktlich hochgefahren werden ohne dalaran laggs^^


----------



## DarkSJay (12. August 2009)

ich sage ab 11 Uhr kommen langsam die ersten Server und bis 11:30 Uhr sind alle wieder da^^


----------



## 11Raiden (12. August 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Immer wieder Mittwoch´s tralalala.......   *sing wie Stefan Mross*


..kommt die Erinnerung *lalala*


----------



## VaulTier (12. August 2009)

Moin *GÄÄÄHN

Können die sich bitte beeilen, wir vollen am Spiel von Licht und Schatten wipen :x

naja bin /afk frühstücken und dann /join WoW Forum Garrosh

Nen halbwegs guten Mittwoch allerseits ich euch wünsch


----------



## Illandra (12. August 2009)

DarkSJay schrieb:


> Gemütlich am Keks knabbert und am Kaffee schlürf. Danke dir, jetzt bin ich gestärkt genug mich auf den Spülberg zu stürzen



Spülberg..... Ja das schöne am Mittwoch... meine Wohnung strahlt immer im neuen glanze.


----------



## zentumio (12. August 2009)

Hoffe das Blizz das Problem mit den vollen inis mal in griff bekommt langsam finde ich es  lächerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wrackaz (12. August 2009)

Moin *kaffe mach* na alles klar bei euch?

Mfg da Dennis


----------



## Düddi (12. August 2009)

Die Sonne scheint.... Spül/Waschmaschine läuft.... und sollten die Server nicht pünktlich hoch fahren geht es ab nach draussen in den Pool :-))))))))


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (12. August 2009)

Und bei läuft grad Krawallbrüder in Endlosschleife 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bzw dein Pool ? der gehört doch mir ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (12. August 2009)

Hat Blizz wieder die Azubis geholt oder wieso denkt ihr alle das die Server pünktlich on gehen?
BTW, Pere war grad schon für ne halbe Stunde on  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (12. August 2009)

da kann ich fast schlittschuh drauf fahren, so kühl ist es geworden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düddi (12. August 2009)

O.O  was ich soll meinen Pool teilen...?  nix da ..:-)) da musste erst an mir vorbei... grins... und du würdest einer Frau doch nicht weht un :-)))))


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (12. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> ..kommt die Erinnerung *lalala*



dumdidum tralala schööööööön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkAn4wuTJmM

und jetzt alle zusammen.........


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (12. August 2009)

Düddi schrieb:


> O.O  was ich soll meinen Pool teilen...?  nix da ..:-)) da musste erst an mir vorbei... grins... und du würdest einer Frau doch nicht weht un :-)))))




Hmm wehtun nich unbedingt ^^ Huch xD

nene Ich bin ja ganz Gentleman und Ladies first usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düddi (12. August 2009)

sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht :-) ladies first  und dann beinchen stellen.. tztztztz     geb die sache mit dem Pool heute auf ... zu gefährlich :-))))


----------



## EpicHeals (12. August 2009)

Vicell schrieb:


> Hat Blizz wieder die Azubis geholt oder wieso denkt ihr alle das die Server pünktlich on gehen?



Die US Server waren gestern sogar 15 min schneller als geplannt wieder online. O.O
Schätze mal sollange die nichts großartig Patchen müssen, haben die auch keine Chance den Server anzuschießen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisM1988 (12. August 2009)

Düddi schrieb:


> O.O  was ich soll meinen Pool teilen...?  nix da ..:-)) da musste erst an mir vorbei... grins... und du würdest einer Frau doch nicht weht un :-)))))




Dir tut keiner weh wenn du nicht dafür bezahlst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dartangion (12. August 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> dumdidum tralala schööööööön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Irgendwie passt des nicht....Sonntag cO hab ich so derbe verpennt xD Versuch es mal hier mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4aE7E8bzd0


----------



## Seydo (12. August 2009)

Na? Wer hat Angst vorm Schwarzen Mann?

Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (12. August 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Hmm wehtun nich unbedingt ^^ Huch xD
> 
> nene Ich bin ja ganz Gentleman und Ladies first usw
> 
> ...


Das heisst, du würdest sie zuerst in den Pool schubsen, und dann hinterherspringen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja, guten Morgen allerseits ;-)


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (12. August 2009)

Düddi schrieb:


> sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht :-) ladies first  und dann beinchen stellen.. tztztztz     geb die sache mit dem Pool heute auf ... zu gefährlich :-))))




K dann muß ich doch meinen Krieger auf 80 boxen wenn Ich nich zusammen mit dir in Pool darf ^^, sei dir nur bewußt das du dran Schuld bist wenn Hordenspieler von Dun Morogh ab sofort en Tank ham der unter Druck 80 wurde und somit nich imstande ist zu tanken  und wir alle wipen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spaß ^^


----------



## -1ce- (12. August 2009)

niemand!


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (12. August 2009)

Dartangion schrieb:


> Irgendwie passt des nicht....Sonntag cO hab ich so derbe verpennt xD Versuch es mal hier mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nicht schlecht für die Sonntagliche schlechte stimmung.

Aber versuchs mal damit ist nicht so einschläfernd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfR0IsTWMhE...feature=related


----------



## Seydo (12. August 2009)

Sind schon wieder die ersten 4 realms on.. na wer hat lust die server kaput zu machen?^^


----------



## Düddi (12. August 2009)

Hmmmm..... ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich mit so einer Schuld leben kann.. grins... obwohl warte... bin ja auf Gilneas... hehe..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wrackaz (12. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqP8R9BTMBs

BESSER 111elf!!!


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (12. August 2009)

Düddi schrieb:


> Hmmmm..... ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich mit so einer Schuld leben kann.. grins... obwohl warte... bin ja auf Gilneas... hehe..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ok ich seh schon die ersten Wipes ich sag denen dann das du Schuld bist ^^


----------



## Düddi (12. August 2009)

o.O das ist aber nicht nett.... ein Gentleman  würde sowas aber nicht machen.. obwohl du wolltest mich ja auch schupsen..


----------



## Dartangion (12. August 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht für die Sonntagliche schlechte stimmung.
> 
> Aber versuchs mal damit ist nicht so einschläfernd
> 
> ...



Ach du meine Nase xD 
Hmm nee aber mal ehrlich.... zum wach werden und durch die Bude hüpfen mit meinem Kaffee und meinem Kippchen brauche ich dann doch eher  sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4aE7E8bzd0


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (12. August 2009)

Düddi schrieb:


> o.O das ist aber nicht nett.... ein Gentleman  würde sowas aber nicht machen.. obwohl du wolltest mich ja auch schupsen..




Lol xD Schubsen ^^ Das muß ich mir merken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nene ich kann mit nem Korb leben ein Gentleman weiß wann er aufhören sollte zu baggern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (12. August 2009)

Düddi schrieb:


> o.O das ist aber nicht nett.... ein Gentleman  würde sowas aber nicht machen.. obwohl du wolltest mich ja auch schupsen..



Es wär total tragisch wenn er dich so schupsen würde das du ausversehen mit dem kopf an den rand kommst und dann qualvoll ersäufst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## domme1994 (12. August 2009)

Dartangion schrieb:


> Ach du meine Nase xD
> Hmm nee aber mal ehrlich.... zum wach werden und durch die Bude hüpfen mit meinem Kaffee und meinem Kippchen brauche ich dann doch eher  sowas
> 
> 
> ...



Zum wach werden höre ich aber dann was anderes xD


----------



## Madmortemer (12. August 2009)

öhm garrosh ist on


----------



## domme1994 (12. August 2009)

Madmortemer schrieb:


> öhm garrosh ist on



4 Server sind grade on gekommen


----------



## 11Raiden (12. August 2009)

Illandra schrieb:


> Spülberg..... Ja das schöne am Mittwoch... meine Wohnung strahlt immer im neuen glanze.


Dann weißt Du ja, warum Blizz einmal die Woche Server-Down macht *zwinkert* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (12. August 2009)

guten morgen *gähn* schnell kakao machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

*gähn*morgen.....bin nach "langer" sommerpause wieder zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (12. August 2009)

das dumme nachbarskindschreit wieder -.- headset auf und dann wirds wohl gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. August 2009)

4 Server schon On...giefe Zirkel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dartangion (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> *gähn*morgen.....bin nach "langer" sommerpause wieder zurück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tjoa... dann mal WEBEEEE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Maximus Twinkus server ist online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bis nächsten Mittwoch xD


----------



## Chalyia (12. August 2009)

Guten Morgen... *gähn*


----------



## 11Raiden (12. August 2009)

Illandra schrieb:


> Spülberg..... Ja das schöne am Mittwoch... meine Wohnung strahlt immer im neuen glanze.


Dann weißt Du ja, warum Blizz einmal die Woche Server-Down macht *zwinkert* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## domme1994 (12. August 2009)

Das ist aber immer ein Streß Mittwochs wenn man in den 8 Stunden wo die Server down sind sich komplett mit Essen und trinken für eine Woche versorgen muss und auch noch den ganzen Haushalt schmeißen muss. Schlimm diese Tage xD


----------



## Seydo (12. August 2009)

domme1994 schrieb:


> Das ist aber immer ein Streß Mittwochs wenn man in den 8 Stunden wo die Server down sind sich komplett mit Essen und trinken für eine Woche versorgen muss und auch noch den ganzen Haushalt schmeißen muss. Schlimm diese Tage xD



Stichword: Frau/Freundin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (12. August 2009)

domme1994 schrieb:


> Das ist aber immer ein Streß Mittwochs wenn man in den 8 Stunden wo die Server down sind sich komplett mit Essen und trinken für eine Woche versorgen muss und auch noch den ganzen Haushalt schmeißen muss. Schlimm diese Tage xD




jaja ^^ da die meisten geschäffte ja auch nachts auf sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das wird dann ja noch kürzer^^


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

und meine EVE online installation lässt auch auf sich warten -.-


----------



## domme1994 (12. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Stichword: Frau/Freundin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mist die muss ja auch noch eingeplant werden xD

Warum fährt denn Blizzard wieder zuerst Spanische Server hoch, die braucht doch kein Schwein


----------



## domme1994 (12. August 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> jaja ^^ da die meisten geschäffte ja auch nachts auf sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach die meisten Tankstellen ham doch schon nen kleinen Supermarkt inklusive das geht schon xD


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. August 2009)

domme1994 schrieb:


> Mist die muss ja auch noch eingeplant werden xD
> 
> Warum fährt denn Blizzard wieder zuerst Spanische Server hoch, die braucht doch kein Schwein



ich stelle mit das spannend vor einen Tauren auf einem spanischen Server zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zkral (12. August 2009)

Olé 

Na auf nem Spanischen würd ich meinen Tauren wohl Osborne nennen...


----------



## Bodog (12. August 2009)

Guten Morgen *Kaffee und Tee bereitstell* *Gebäck und Kekse ess*


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

nun sind schon 6 on


----------



## shartas (12. August 2009)

dann mal "gogo Ohrensammler" wie es in WoW so schön heißen würde und auch wenn du nicht Damokles bist erwarte ich einen anständigen Erfahrungsbericht von dir.


----------



## domme1994 (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> nun sind schon 6 on



ja und hier wirds immer leerer alle ham sich nen lvl 1 Char erstellt xD


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

Suchen noch ein paar Leute für nen 2. Raid auf Hogger auf dem Mithrillorden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

einfach einen Human erstellen uns los gehts 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Guten Morgen übrigens

*Kaffee schlürf*


----------



## zentumio (12. August 2009)

mal eben aufräumen und meinen Account noch still legen weil ich ja Morgen 2wochen lang in den Urlaub fahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## domme1994 (12. August 2009)

Super Arygos on. ICh glaueb die Server die früher down waren sind jetzt schon on weil die nciht länger gebraucht haben


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> Olé
> 
> Na auf nem Spanischen würd ich meinen Tauren wohl Osborne nennen...


Genau das mach ich  gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. August 2009)

Ist wieder mal der Server down
gehst du rasch den Hund verhaun, 
der Schwester und dem Bruderherz 
bereitest du mal eben Schmerz.

Den Eltern gehst du auf den Sack
Beim Hamster schreist du nur: Attack!
Die ganze Sippschaft kurz gesagt
wird von dir ganz arg geplagt.

Und wenn der Server wiederkommt
schreit die Familie dann auch prompt
JUHU jetzt kann er wieder zocken
und isst beruhigt die Frühstücksflocken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlaubel (12. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ich stelle mit das spannend vor einen Tauren auf einem spanischen Server zu spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (12. August 2009)

lol


----------



## Nihtingàle (12. August 2009)

Geduldig durch die Threads in diversen Foren schleichen............
Genüsslich das Frühstück zu sich nehmen..........(Butterbrioche mit Käse, Tasse Kakao, Almighurt Exotic Müsli)
Gechillt ein bisschen Musik dabei hören........
Und gleich mal Schwiegervaters Badezimmer Raiden............ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fruchtzwergi (12. August 2009)

2 server sind schon on^^

nur Blackmoore ist nicht dabei ;(


----------



## suibot (12. August 2009)

> mal eben aufräumen und meinen Account noch still legen weil ich ja Morgen 2wochen lang in den Urlaub fahre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie machst du das denn ?
Fahre morgen auch in den urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zkral (12. August 2009)

...ein weiterer "Ohrensammler"...nett geschrieben

btw...ich bin für die Einführung eines mini-wow, so ala Browsergame für die Mittagspausen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von mir aus auch spanisch


----------



## domme1994 (12. August 2009)

jetzt wurde Arygos wieder runtergefahren


----------



## Bodog (12. August 2009)

Gerade haben sie unseren Server "Teldrassil" runtergefahren.


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

hier!


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (12. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUuqOhBuJXY...feature=related
zu geil wie der die kekse reinmantscht und die kiste bier draufknallen lässt ^^
und das original http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esAJuVTuuF8...feature=related
nasses vertrocknetes gras 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oh murloc rpg.. das is super


----------



## zkral (12. August 2009)

Murlocs...muahahaha...danke


----------



## DarkSJay (12. August 2009)

HOGGER DOWN!! ^^


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> Murlocs...muahahaha...danke


Gern


----------



## Paladom (12. August 2009)

DarkSJay schrieb:


> HOGGER DOWN!! ^^




Ja auf Garrosh! Sehr geil!


----------



## Nano4Life (12. August 2009)

Hach..  Guten Morgen..
Es heisst warten. Grade 4 Freistunden in der Schule und ich dachte, da ich 5 Minuten von der Schule entfernt wurde könnte ich ja ein bisschen WoW spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann bin ich grade zu Hause und es trifft mich wie ein Schlag. Serverwartungen! Total vergessen. Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja..  Um halb 2 beginnt meine nächste Stunde und ich hoffe das Blizz heute pünktlich fertig wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Nano 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkSJay (12. August 2009)

Paladom schrieb:


> Ja auf Garrosh! Sehr geil!



ja genau xD

hab alles aufgenommen.

lad ich demnächst bei youtube hoch


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (12. August 2009)

na klasse wollt mir grad ne hero grp suchen :-(


----------



## Fruchtzwergi (12. August 2009)

ich denk aber mal das die server heute pünktlich on gehen ...


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (12. August 2009)

ich denke auch das sie die server gleich hoch fahren werden


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. August 2009)

Baltharas-Malygos schrieb:


> ich denke auch das sie die server gleich hoch fahren werden




wieso fahren die eigentlich hoch und schwimmen nicht hoch oder fliegen hoch?

weiß das einer ?


----------



## Fruchtzwergi (12. August 2009)

naja da kann ich ja jetzt noch bissi aufräumen und dann noch das badezimmer raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (12. August 2009)

kriegt man bei dem murloc rpg auch den ton aus? da kriegt man ja kopfschmerzen von


----------



## 11Raiden (12. August 2009)

Dartangion schrieb:


> Maximus Twinkus server ist online
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das merke ich mir mal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

alle server grade weltweit offline


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

Xyprogamerxy schrieb:


> kriegt man bei dem murloc rpg auch den ton aus? da kriegt man ja kopfschmerzen von


müsste gehen

Edith:Ups...doppelpost


----------



## zkral (12. August 2009)

Stümmt, Ohrensammler, die fahren hoch, aber stürzen ab...unlogisch^^


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (12. August 2009)

und WIE geht der ton aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (12. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> wieso fahren die eigentlich hoch und schwimmen nicht hoch oder fliegen hoch?
> 
> weiß das einer ?




weil sie dazu a) im wasser oder b) in der luft sein müssten


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

Xyprogamerxy schrieb:


> und WIE geht der ton aus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


müsste GGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANZ am anfang gehen...


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (12. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> wieso fahren die eigentlich hoch und schwimmen nicht hoch oder fliegen hoch?
> 
> weiß das einer ?


Können nicht schwimmen (Technik + Wasser = nicht gut) und haben den Pilotnschein leider nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> alle server grade weltweit offline



ADHS?


----------



## Brubanani (12. August 2009)

search reallife 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. August 2009)

shartas schrieb:


> weil sie dazu a) im wasser oder b) in der luft sein müssten



naja auf der Erde sind sie aber irgendwie auch nicht
und wie zkral richtig bemerkt hat müssten sie dann auch konsequenterweise runterfallen und nicht abstürzen!


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

Amarillo schrieb:


> ADHS?


nee....hat wer aus meiner klasse...der hat mich mal mit nehm stuhl geschlagen...


----------



## Kawanga (12. August 2009)

*Kaffeeschlürf*


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> nee....hat wer aus meiner klasse...der hat mich mal mit nehm stuhl geschlagen...


weil er ADHS hatte oder weil er einen guten Grund hatte ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (12. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> naja auf der Erde sind sie aber irgendwie auch nicht
> und wie zkral richtig bemerkt hat müssten sie dann auch konsequenterweise runterfallen und nicht abstürzen!




da hat sich glaub einer verirrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 seltener Gast hier


Warum Server hochfahren und nicht hochschwimmen oder fliegen, ist ganz einfach

1. sie haben keine Flügel
2. sie können nicht Schwimmen (zu schwer)

Warum Server abstürzen ist auch klar

1. sie stürzen ab weil sie zu hochgefahren sind (wenn man halt den höchsten Punkt erreicht gehts wieder runter^^)


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> weil er ADHS hatte oder weil er einen guten Grund hatte ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


beides...


----------



## Kritze (12. August 2009)

Hai!


----------



## Gruftl (12. August 2009)

Guten Morgen,
das Wetter ist Shit, ich hab immer noch Grippe (nein nicht die mit den Schweinen bin doch ne Frau *fg*)
und ich sehne mich danach wieder in Ruhe spielen zu können....

PS: Habe Mutter abzugeben die wohnt seit 4 Wochen bei mir und angeblich für immer *örks* hab doch schon 4 Kids was will ich mit Ihr dann?!?....Raiden und Looten kann man die auch nicht so ein Käse....

Gehabt euch wohl....hab euch lieb ect. pp......

Gruftine


----------



## shartas (12. August 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> 1. sie stürzen ab weil sie zu hochgefahren sind (wenn man halt den höchsten Punkt erreicht gehts wieder runter^^)




erklärt aber nicht warum sie abstürzen und nicht einfach runterfallen


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. August 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Warum Server hochfahren und nicht hochschwimmen oder fliegen, ist ganz einfach
> 
> 1. sie haben keine Flügel
> 2. sie können nicht Schwimmen (zu schwer)



der Logik folgend müssten sie ja dann aber wenigstens Räder haben oooder? *Räder such*


----------



## Bodog (12. August 2009)

Ihr müsst mal Mario64 auf der PsP spielen, das ist so geil xD


----------



## Amarillo (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> nee....hat wer aus meiner klasse...der hat mich mal mit nehm stuhl geschlagen...



Anscheinend etwas zu doll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gruftl (12. August 2009)

Kritze schrieb:


> Hai!




ne Thunfisch Hai iss leider ausverkauft *fg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (12. August 2009)

Kritze schrieb:


> Hai!


...FISCH!!!....
...FLOSSEN!!!...
..SUPPE!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder anders:

Na....

..Sie...

..GORENG!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


domme1994 schrieb:


> Das ist aber immer ein Streß Mittwochs wenn man in den 8 Stunden wo die Server down sind sich komplett mit Essen und trinken für eine Woche versorgen muss und auch noch den ganzen Haushalt schmeißen muss. Schlimm diese Tage xD


zu goil

PS: Ihr seid zu schnell.... ^^
..muß auch noch arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohrensammler Du Leuchte, bist ja heut wieder gut drauf...weil die Server noch Heia machen? *grinst*

Edit: Genial, das Philosophieren über die Server! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. August 2009)

Bodog schrieb:


> Ihr müsst mal Mario64 auf der PsP spielen, das ist so geil xD



Ich denke wenn es etwas gibt was ich ganz ganz sicher nicht tun muss, dann das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ 11Raiden

ne weil die Sitzung die ich sonst immer um die Zeit hab ausgefallen ist und nu hab ich grad nix zu tun.


----------



## Natsumee (12. August 2009)

shartas schrieb:


> erklärt aber nicht warum sie abstürzen und nicht einfach runterfallen



abstürzen und runterfallen ist ja eigentlich fast gleich oder?^^

@ Ohrensammler es gibt sicher auch Server die auf Rollen sind oder so^^

naja dann könnte man Server können über Sauerstoffatome laufen/rollen/kriechen?^^


----------



## Kritze (12. August 2009)

Eyyyy Frostwolf heut mal net bis 13 Uhr oder sogar bis 18 Uhr Wartung, ist ja perfekt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liberiana (12. August 2009)

Kritze schrieb:


> Eyyyy Frostwolf heut mal net bis 13 Uhr oder sogar bis 18 Uhr Wartung, ist ja perfekt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kommt noch, kommt noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. August 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> abstürzen und runterfallen ist ja eigentlich fast gleich oder?^^




najaaaaaa

Gestern um 1300 Uhr Ortszeit ereignete sich ein schreckliches Unglück als eine Maschine vom Typ Boing über NewYork runterfiel ??????

Mammi ich bin grad die Treppe abgestürzt ???

nicht wirklich oder ?


----------



## nekori (12. August 2009)

und was werdet ihr gleich schönes in wow unternehmen?


----------



## Seeotter (12. August 2009)

Sind einige server schon wieder on?


----------



## Dragonchen (12. August 2009)

genau um 10:59 kommt die meldung:

" wegen diversen problemen bleiben die server bis morgen 11 uhr down"


----------



## Amarillo (12. August 2009)

Ritze Ratze Rotze - Finger in der ...........?

Na wer hats erraten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (12. August 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> abstürzen und runterfallen ist ja eigentlich fast gleich oder?^^




die schwiez und deutschland ist auch fast das gleiche und trotzdem gibts nen unterschied^^


----------



## serialdead (12. August 2009)

gutn morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StarBlight (12. August 2009)

Werd gleich erstmal meinen Höheres Studium Erfolg machen, brauche nur noch ein Buch ^^


----------



## Liberiana (12. August 2009)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Ritze Ratze Rotze - Finger in der ...........?
> 
> Na wer hats erraten?
> 
> ...



Bowlingkugel?


----------



## Nudel_Hunter (12. August 2009)

will zockn


----------



## Amarillo (12. August 2009)

Liberiana schrieb:


> Bowlingkugel?



Woher weisst du das?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (12. August 2009)

Nudel_Hunter schrieb:


> will zockn



Geh weg!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liberiana (12. August 2009)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Woher weisst du das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Google *fg*


----------



## Amarillo (12. August 2009)

Liberiana schrieb:


> Google *fg*



Herr Google meint jedoch: Fahrradkette


----------



## Dragonchen (12. August 2009)

noch 20 min die sich wie 20h anfühlen


----------



## Durniu (12. August 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> noch 20 min die sich wie 20h anfühlen



Die Überziehen sowieso wieder -.- server kommen bestimmt wieder erst um 12 on -.-


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Ritze Ratze Rotze - Finger in der ...........?
> 
> Na wer hats erraten?
> 
> ...



..Kotze?!


----------



## Dragonchen (12. August 2009)

Durniu schrieb:


> Die Überziehen sowieso wieder -.- server kommen bestimmt wieder erst um 12 on -.-



aber man darf doch hoffen denn die hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt^^


----------



## Kritze (12. August 2009)

Dasn geiles vid: http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1907543

Kanns net genug hören xP


----------



## Gizmogremlin (12. August 2009)

Oh Shit. Lesen will gelernt sein. Hab überlesen das ALLE Europäischen Realms bis 11 offline sind. Hab mich schon gefreut das ich auf Zuluhed zocken kann. Ich glaub ich geh wieder in die Schule  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fruchtzwergi (12. August 2009)

mir hat neulich ein GM einen witz erzählt:

wie erkennt man einen wow spieler im reallife?

na wer weiss es?


----------



## Liberiana (12. August 2009)

Fruchtzwergi schrieb:


> mir hat neulich ein GM einen witz erzählt:
> 
> wie erkennt man einen wow spieler im reallife?
> 
> na wer weiss es?



Er wartet im Supermarkt vor dem Regal bis die Milch Respawnt?


----------



## Dragonchen (12. August 2009)

Fruchtzwergi schrieb:


> mir hat neulich ein GM einen witz erzählt:
> 
> wie erkennt man einen wow spieler im reallife?
> 
> na wer weiss es?




er wartet im supermarkt vor dem leeren regal auf respwan


----------



## Fruchtzwergi (12. August 2009)

hey richtig...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durniu (12. August 2009)

Kritze schrieb:


> Dasn geiles vid: http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1907543
> 
> Kanns net genug hören xP



                             ._.                                  _
      R-O-F-L-R-O-F-L-R-O-F-L-IOI-R-O-F-L-R-O-F-L-R-O-F-L         / l
                  ___________/LOL\____                           /: ]
              .__/°         °\___/°   \                         / ::\
             /^^ \            °  °     \_______.__________.____/: OO:\ 
        .__./     j      ________             _________________ ::OO:
      ./ ^^ j____/°     [\______/]      .____/                 \__:__/
    ._|____/°    °       <{(OMG{<       /                         ::
   /  °    °              (OMFG{       /                        
   |°  .___.       ._____.            /
   ====LMAO|_______|<WTF{|___________/
           °L|                   L|
            ()                   ()


----------



## Krinos (12. August 2009)

Ai das is bitter ....


----------



## Dragonchen (12. August 2009)

Durniu schrieb:


> ._. _
> R-O-F-L-R-O-F-L-R-O-F-L-IOI-R-O-F-L-R-O-F-L-R-O-F-L / l
> ___________/LOL\____ /: ]
> .__/° °\___/° \ / ::\
> ...




soll das was bestimmtes darstellen???


----------



## Kritze (12. August 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> soll das was bestimmtes darstellen???



Glaub das sollte der Roflcopter ausm Video sein xP


----------



## Liberiana (12. August 2009)

Fruchtzwergi schrieb:


> mir hat neulich ein GM einen witz erzählt:
> 
> wie erkennt man einen wow spieler im reallife?
> 
> na wer weiss es?



Ein Fußballspieler, der die Zeit von Gedanke bis Torschuss als Latenz bezeichnet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (12. August 2009)

Kritze schrieb:


> Glaub das sollte der Roflcopter ausm Video sein xP




aha.......


----------



## Durniu (12. August 2009)

Kritze schrieb:


> Glaub das sollte der Roflcopter ausm Video sein xP



Jop das soller sein caopy&paste -> fail -.-


----------



## Kritze (12. August 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> aha.......



Geht so:
ok fail hab nix gemacht, look at here:
http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Roflcopter

xD


----------



## Liberiana (12. August 2009)

T-9 Minuten


----------



## Dragonchen (12. August 2009)

Kritze schrieb:


> Geht so:
> ._. _
> R-O-F-L-R-O-F-L-R-O-F-L-IOI-R-O-F-L-R-O-F-L-R-O-F-L / l
> ___________/LOL\____ /: ]
> ...



der sieht auch aus als ob er vor ne wand geflogen währe^^


----------



## Kritze (12. August 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> der sieht auch aus als ob er vor ne wand geflogen währe^^



lol war copy+paste fail, wollt ganz simpel den hier einfügen
http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Roflcopter

xD


----------



## Liberiana (12. August 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> der sieht auch aus als ob er vor ne wand geflogen währe^^



Der ist bestimmt auch runtergefallen... oder abgestürzt?... Ist ja eh das gleiche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durniu (12. August 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> der sieht auch aus als ob er vor ne wand geflogen währe^^



^.^


----------



## shartas (12. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3K-w1NTLIoU
hier viel besser als rofelcopter


----------



## suchtihh (12. August 2009)

R-O-F-L-R-O-F-L-R-O-F-L-IOI-R-O-F-L-R-O-F-L-R-O-F-L         / l
                  ___________/LOL\____                           /: ]
              .__/°         °\___/°   \                         / ::\
             /^^ \            °  °     \_______.__________.____/: OO:\ 
        .__./     j      ________             _________________ ::OO:
      ./ ^^ j____/°     [\______/]      .____/                 \__:__/
    ._|____/°    °       <{(OMG{<       /                         ::
   /  °    °              (OMFG{       /                        
   |°  .___.       ._____.            /
   ====LMAO|_______|<WTF{|___________/
           °L|                   L|
            ()                   ()


hoffe so is er richtig ^^


----------



## Durniu (12. August 2009)

shartas schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3K-w1NTLIoU
> hier viel besser als rofelcopter




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2sWWj9RjeQ  <3


----------



## Amarillo (12. August 2009)

Gizmogremlin schrieb:


> Oh Shit. Lesen will gelernt sein. Hab überlesen das ALLE Europäischen Realms bis 11 offline sind. Hab mich schon gefreut das ich auf Zuluhed zocken kann. Ich glaub ich geh wieder in die Schule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder ins betreute Wohnen


----------



## Liberiana (12. August 2009)

suchtihh schrieb:


> R-O-F-L-R-O-F-L-R-O-F-L-IOI-R-O-F-L-R-O-F-L-R-O-F-L         / l
> ___________/LOL\____                           /: ]
> .__/°         °\___/°   \                         / ::\
> /^^ \            °  °     \_______.__________.____/: OO:\
> ...



Beim Quoten sieht er richtig aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (12. August 2009)

suchtihh schrieb:


> R-O-F-L-R-O-F-L-R-O-F-L-IOI-R-O-F-L-R-O-F-L-R-O-F-L / l
> ___________/LOL\____ /: ]
> .__/° °\___/° \ / ::\
> /^^ \ ° ° \_______.__________.____/: OO:\
> ...




also langsam bekomm ich angst das mir einer dieser hellis auf den kopf stürzt^^


----------



## Durniu (12. August 2009)

suchtihh schrieb:


> R-O-F-L-R-O-F-L-R-O-F-L-IOI-R-O-F-L-R-O-F-L-R-O-F-L         / l
> ___________/LOL\____                           /: ]
> .__/°         °\___/°   \                         / ::\
> /^^ \            °  °     \_______.__________.____/: OO:\
> ...



Wie sie mich alle nachmachen :O


----------



## Liberiana (12. August 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> also langsam bekomm ich angst das mir einer dieser hellis auf den kopf stürzt^^



Oder in den Hudson River...


----------



## Amarillo (12. August 2009)

Majokat schrieb:


> ..Kotze?!



Falsch!


----------



## shartas (12. August 2009)

Durniu schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2sWWj9RjeQ  <3



<3 pendulum


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

server..böses server...kommen on du!


----------



## domme1994 (12. August 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> also langsam bekomm ich angst das mir einer dieser hellis auf den kopf stürzt^^


das passiert auch wenn du nciht ganz schnell wegrennst xD


----------



## Enweldor (12. August 2009)

Hab nen Käsekuchen im Ofen, den ich meinen Geburtstagsgästen heute auftischen werde.


----------



## kinglose (12. August 2009)

Liberiana schrieb:


> Oder in den Hudson River...



loool
made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


noch 2min :O


----------



## kinglose (12. August 2009)

Liberiana schrieb:


> Oder in den Hudson River...



loool
made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


noch 2min :O


----------



## Liberiana (12. August 2009)

T-1 Minute


----------



## Krinos (12. August 2009)

na dann guten appetit und alles gute zum geburtstag


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

*immer wieder kucken geht*


----------



## dergrossegonzo (12. August 2009)

*11 Uhr - Jaaaaa*

Ach Mist, sitze ja auf der Arbeit...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (12. August 2009)

überzogen!!!!!!


----------



## Amarillo (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> server..böses server...kommen on du!



Geh weg!


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

*immer wieder kucken geht*


----------



## Liberiana (12. August 2009)

Enweldor schrieb:


> Hab nen Käsekuchen im Ofen, den ich meinen Geburtstagsgästen heute auftischen werde.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m44z-223UYE


----------



## shartas (12. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sF1rD0uB3S4


----------



## Seydo (12. August 2009)

Naja großteil ist jetzt da aber die pünktlichkeit ist irgendwie früher besser gewesen^^


----------



## Dragonchen (12. August 2009)

überzogen!!!!!!


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (12. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KUJE2xs-RE hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (12. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sF1rD0uB3S4


----------



## Amarillo (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> server..böses server...kommen on du!



Geh weg!


----------



## Durniu (12. August 2009)

shartas schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sF1rD0uB3S4



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sq0Pg7fnkAg...feature=related 

Das beste von Pendulum <3


----------



## AngelAlita (12. August 2009)

mäh Nethersturm is noch down T_T


----------



## shartas (12. August 2009)

oder auch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awi14wDTxNw


----------



## Amarillo (12. August 2009)

So ihr Heulbojen! EIn Grossteil der Server ist wieder on!

Ausser meiner!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (12. August 2009)

alleria auch.. mann grade hat das laden voll lange gedauert, kommt immer öfter vor bei buffed.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KUJE2xs-RE


----------



## Rayzør (12. August 2009)

Durotan noch immer Down...


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

die aldor is auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (12. August 2009)

Frostmourn mal wieder, warum wundert es mich nicht....


----------



## Dragonchen (12. August 2009)

rexxar noch down manno


----------



## Durniu (12. August 2009)

Es gibt NICHTS besseres als sich die wartezeit zu verkürzen -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## Hoenachtsmann (12. August 2009)

Garrosh => Realmserver nicht Aktiv  =(


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

jetz verlängern die bis 13 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (12. August 2009)

Xyprogamerxy schrieb:


> alleria auch.. mann grade hat das laden voll lange gedauert, kommt immer öfter vor bei buffed.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KUJE2xs-RE



Tja! Liegt wohl daran, das Hardware und Performance bei Buffed nicht optimal ist!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (12. August 2009)

wenn du rickroll magst guck in meine sig xD


----------



## Bodog (12. August 2009)

Sie kommen online! Viel Spaß noch und schönen Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## akkarinn (12. August 2009)

Nethersturm konn mal bitte ich will DICH JETZT UND HIER


----------



## StarBlight (12. August 2009)

Ich glaub Blutdurst zickt heut wieder ein wenig rum


----------



## Kritze (12. August 2009)

#Dante# schrieb:


> WO IST FROSTWOLF VERDAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMT ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????



SHOOP DA WHOPP, I'M A FIRIN MAH LAZ0R!


----------



## Seeotter (12. August 2009)

Funkzt der curse client bei euch?


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayzør (12. August 2009)

-----> Klick mich <------


----------



## Baaaang (12. August 2009)

..Malorne..?


----------



## Liberiana (12. August 2009)

Ich sehs schon kommen:

Erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten an den Realms des Realmpools Blutdurst:
Wegen technischen Problemen werden die Wartungsarbeiten an den Servern
des Realmpools Blutdurst bis um 13:00 verlängert. Wir entschuldigen uns für die 
unannehmlichkeiten.

Zuletzt aktualisiert: 11:00 MEZ


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (12. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Don't mess with the bless.


----------



## Dragonchen (12. August 2009)

Liberiana schrieb:


> Ich sehs schon kommen:
> 
> Erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten an den Realms des Realmpools Blutdurst:
> Wegen technischen Problemen werden die Wartungsarbeiten an den Servern
> ...




also noch steht nix da


----------



## Marccram (12. August 2009)

Rayzør schrieb:


> -----> Klick mich <------


Alt,aber immernoch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

DER HEILIGE ORT!Schuhe vor dem betreten AUS!


----------



## Tyraila (12. August 2009)

Liberiana schrieb:


> Ich sehs schon kommen:
> 
> Erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten an den Realms des Realmpools Blutdurst:
> Wegen technischen Problemen werden die Wartungsarbeiten an den Servern
> ...




Madmortem ist doch online und ist auch Blutdurst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder verwechsel ich da was


----------



## Liberiana (12. August 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> also noch steht nix da



Noch sind sie aber auch nicht hochgefahren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mongo3 (12. August 2009)

Naja wär aber nix neues^^


----------



## Dragonchen (12. August 2009)

blubb   wo bleibt rexxar    blubb


----------



## Seydo (12. August 2009)

Finds allgemein lustig das ich bei über 5 servern wo meine chars verteilt sind nicht mal einen online finde ^^ ich bin verflucht oder so was


----------



## Genker (12. August 2009)

Hmm Arygos ist no net da...
Ich geh erstmal einkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

Folgende Realms werden entgültig abgesetzt,wir bitten KEINEN kostenlosen Charakter Transfer an um die Charaktere zu rettenie Aldor,Malygos.
Wir bitten um ihr Verständnis



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darayon (12. August 2009)

Das wäre echt zu schön gewesen, wenn Nera'Thor bei dein Servern dabei ist, die schon hochgefahren wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt heißt es immer noch warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## akkarinn (12. August 2009)

Rayzør schrieb:


> -----> Klick mich <------




Uhhh Unglaubwürdig sicher Böse


----------



## Amarillo (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> DER HEILIGE ORT!Schuhe vor dem betreten AUS!



Kann man dich irgendwie beleidigen, damit du abhaust!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (12. August 2009)

so für die verzweifelten die noch auf ihren server warten ein kleiner abschiedsgruß
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnHRTmZGS6g...feature=related


----------



## Targon275 (12. August 2009)

juhu es werden mehr


----------



## Ademos14 (12. August 2009)

Alle aus meinen realmpool sind online.....nur der dumme Mithrilorden ma wieder nicht...=(


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (12. August 2009)

omg alleria on *postcount hochschieb*


----------



## Sargos-Alleria (12. August 2009)

Was fehlt, wen wunderts?

Todbringer aka. Cyclone.

Wie letzten Mittwoch, jetzt heißt es warten.


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Kann man dich irgendwie beleidigen, damit du abhaust!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jap....beleidige mich solange bis ZAM kommt...mit seinem Bann hammer!


----------



## Seydo (12. August 2009)

YEAHR FROSTMOURN IST ON!! TSCHÜSS IHR PEN**R 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da fällt mir auf, blizzard geitz wohl grad mit den gratis tagen nachdem wir das so oft durchmachen mussten hab ich noch kein einzigen gesehen


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (12. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MD7nK8Sla4...player_embedded 
More Dots?


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

BB aldor on!


----------



## Amarillo (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> jap....beleidige mich solange bis ZAM kommt...mit seinem Bann hammer!



OK! Dann ernenne ich dich zu meiner persönlichen Bumesnudel! <<< Süss ne?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

jetzt häng ich in der charakter liste fest!


----------



## Darayon (12. August 2009)

Nera'Thor online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BB bis nächsten Mittwoch


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

#Dante# schrieb:


> verdammt das selbe wie bei mir


vll. überlastung...


----------



## Targon275 (12. August 2009)

und ich häng im ladescreen


----------



## d3faultPlayer (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> jetzt häng ich in der charakter liste fest!






#Dante# schrieb:


> verdammt das selbe wie bei mir




na, auch auf frostwolf?^^    hab grad genau dasselbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowser19 (12. August 2009)

"Realmserver nicht aktiv" hat das auch wer bzw weiß einer wie lang das in so nem fall dauern kann?


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> na, auch auf frostwolf?^^    hab grad genau dasselbe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich bin auf die aldor


----------



## d3faultPlayer (12. August 2009)

wuhuu bin drin  cya 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bin allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronis (12. August 2009)

Auch Frostwolf und Blizz hat den Server mal wieder Zerstört :-(


----------



## Synus (12. August 2009)

Hmm..hab jetzt nicht alle 2261 Seiten  durchgelesen, aber ich bin der selben Meinung O_O'


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (12. August 2009)

hängt ihr auch im ladebalken fest?


----------



## minischaf (12. August 2009)

Gorgonnash läuft auch wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








edit: hängt auch im ladebalken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zwergeromatiko (12. August 2009)

me² @ Xyprogamerxy


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

bin immer noch in der charakter liste..


----------



## Denjay (12. August 2009)

Xyprogamerxy schrieb:


> hängt ihr auch im ladebalken fest?



Ich komm nich mal soweit >.< 
Komm nur bis -> Charakterliste wird abgerufen -_-


----------



## SireS (12. August 2009)

Xyprogamerxy schrieb:


> hängt ihr auch im ladebalken fest?



Ja, aber das ist ja Mittwochs schon die Regel, wenn man auf Aegwynn spielt. Mal sehn wie lange es dauert, bis die *Serverwartungsarbeitenkacknoobs *von Blizzard das wieder gepeilt haben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cortez338 (12. August 2009)

Auf Frostwolf komm ich nicht weiter als zu Ladebalken ^^


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

ich hasse die aldor!ich will rplen!


----------



## minischaf (12. August 2009)

gorgonnash geht wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



endlich wieder horde verhauen^^


----------



## Turgot (12. August 2009)

Sooo, es ist nun  11:30 und ich komm immer noch ned auf meinen Server Garrosh...


----------



## cortez338 (12. August 2009)

Könnte auch noch ein wenig dauern.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (12. August 2009)

käse zum whine?


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

*nach blitz geht gm verhaut und vor den pc des gm´s setzt der gerade eingeloggt war,alle rausschmeißt vom server dann nachhause portet und reinkommt*


----------



## Denjay (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> ich hasse die aldor!ich will rplen!



Ich auch!^^
Aber Rplen tu ich erst wenn meine Schurkin auf 80 is :}


----------



## cortez338 (12. August 2009)

Jetzt zeigt es  an ,, Ein Charakter mit diesem Namen ist bereits vorhanden'' O.o


----------



## SireS (12. August 2009)

Xyprogamerxy schrieb:


> käse zum whine?



Jung, lass Dir mal was neues einfallen, wird öde, immer den Rotz anderer Leute von Dritten wiedergekäut zu bekommen, Spack  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

Denjay schrieb:


> Ich auch!^^
> Aber Rplen tu ich erst wenn meine Schurkin auf 80 is :}


du auch auf aldor?


----------



## Crowser19 (12. August 2009)

Turgot schrieb:


> Sooo, es ist nun  11:30 und ich komm immer noch ned auf meinen Server Garrosh...



Geht mir auch so selber Server aber naja erstmal Kaffee und Frühstück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (12. August 2009)

ysera meldet online und bin drinn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ֥Âtréus (12. August 2009)

hehe bin auf Zirkel und komme nicht rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## cortez338 (12. August 2009)

Bin drinnen auf Frostwolf muhahaha


----------



## mor1337 (12. August 2009)

bin drinne aber seeehr laggy


----------



## ֥Âtréus (12. August 2009)

ohh mein DK will sich einloggen und zocken hehe, hofentlich sind die laggy probs bis heute abend weg, heute Ulduar raid ^^


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

ich Komm überall drauf...nurnich auf aldor


----------



## SireS (12. August 2009)

mor1337 schrieb:


> bin drinne aber seeehr laggy



Aegwynn online, mal sehn wie es laggt...


----------



## Netdog (12. August 2009)

Bin auch auf Zirkel und komme aber nich rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

hänge auch bei 'Charakterliste wird abgerufen' fest




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin auch auf die Aldor


----------



## Denjay (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> du auch auf aldor?


 jop


----------



## ֥Âtréus (12. August 2009)

JA drinn !!


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

wie heißt ihr so auf die aldor?


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> wie heißt ihr so auf die aldor?



Main Char 'Majokat'

weiß nicht wie ich auf den Namen gekommen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



80 Zwerg Jäger


----------



## Cervante (12. August 2009)

Warum muss nur immer die Aldor so laaaaaaaaaaange brauchen .. *seuftz* 

*Neuen Tee aufsetz*


----------



## Denjay (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> wie heißt ihr so auf die aldor?



Mein Main DK Chíarí und meine Schurkin(gestern 68 geworden) Araia.


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

Majokat schrieb:


> Main Char 'Majokat'
> 
> weiß nicht wie ich auf den Namen gekommen bin
> 
> ...


DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU??????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!DU BIST MAJOKAT?!
Bin mit Nepara oder Eisenfáust zu finden


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU??????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!DU BIST MAJOKAT?!
> Bin mit Nepara oder Eisenfáust zu finden



ähm. ja?! Hab ich was angestellt?!


----------



## Sakeros (12. August 2009)

Bin auch auf der Adlor und komm nicht rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Charaktername ist Verschlinger


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

Sakeros schrieb:


> Bin auch auf der Adlor und komm nicht rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dich kenn ich!

Bist doch n Hexer, oder?


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

Majokat schrieb:


> ähm. ja?! Hab ich was angestellt?!


nö.....hab dich nur schon oft im vorbeigehen mit meinem twink Dabui gesehen...


----------



## Sakeros (12. August 2009)

Ja du kommst mir aber auch bekannt vor...


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> nö.....hab dich nur schon oft im vorbeigehen mit meinem twink Dabui gesehen...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ja. Ich gammel gerne in Hauptstädten rum


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

Sakeros schrieb:


> Ja du kommst mir aber auch bekannt vor...


ich?


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

Sakeros schrieb:


> Ja du kommst mir aber auch bekannt vor...



Hmm. glaub wir waren schon mal Ema 25er und Naxx 25er oder so zusammen raiden


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

Majokat schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kennst mich denn?


----------



## Sakeros (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> ich?



Meinte Majokat


----------



## Cervante (12. August 2009)

Aber man merkt wieder wo der Realmpool off is ... bei uns

Meine Chars unter anderem siehe Sig und ansonsten noch ein paar mehr :-)


----------



## Denjay (12. August 2009)

Ich glaub ich war mal mit dir in ner Ini Verschlinger^^
und mit dir auch Majo


----------



## NoGravitá (12. August 2009)

auf Nethersturm Lagggggggggggggggggggggggggggg...will Argentum Daily  machen und es dauert ewig bis ich ne Q annehmen kann,nun neugestartet das WoW und nun hänge ich beim Charakter fenster fest...das sind ja üble Laggggggs.


----------



## Turgot (12. August 2009)

Eine weitere Viertelstunde ist vorbei und der "Realmserver ist (immer noch) nicht aktiv"...jetzt gehts erst mal was futtern...


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> kennst mich denn?



ne. nicht wirklich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Denjay schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich war mal mit dir in ner Ini Verschlinger^^
> und mit dir auch Majo



kann schon sein 

ich merk mir nicht, mit wem ich rnd Heros gehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

majokat...ich whisper dich demnächst mal an..


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

Majokat schrieb:


> ne. nicht wirklich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


vom vorbeigehen vll?


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> majokat...ich whisper dich demnächst mal an..



von mir aus. Eisenfaust war der Charname, oder wie?


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

Majokat schrieb:


> von mir aus. Eisenfaust war der Charname, oder wie?


Eisenfáust
wenn ich dnn mal reinkomme


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> vom vorbeigehen vll?



kann sein, dass ich dich mal gesehen hab,

aber dran errinnern kann ich mich nicht


----------



## Trokkar (12. August 2009)

Meine Güte...Aldor brauch heut ja mal wieder extrem lange....da hab ich schon urlaub und kann trotzdem net zocken*lol


----------



## Schorki (12. August 2009)

erst ist nordend auf fds abgestürzt und nun bleibt man in der charakterauswahl hängen OMG


----------



## Frankensoldat (12. August 2009)

Bei mir steht seit 15 Minuten für die Aldor: Charakterliste wird abgerufen...


Das kann doch normal nicht solange dauern. Auf die anderen Server komme ich ja auch. Weiss jemand Rat?


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

ICH HÄNG IMMERNOCH FEST!BLIZZ ICH HASSE DICH!ICH WILL NE STUNDE FREIE SPIELZEIT!


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

Frankensoldat schrieb:


> Bei mir steht seit 15 Minuten für die Aldor: Charakterliste wird abgerufen...
> 
> 
> Das kann doch normal nicht solange dauern. Auf die anderen Server komme ich ja auch. Weiss jemand Rat?



Ist bei mir auch so, auch die Aldor.

Komme überall rein, nur nich auf Aldor -.-


----------



## Crowser19 (12. August 2009)

Frankensoldat schrieb:


> Bei mir steht seit 15 Minuten für die Aldor: Charakterliste wird abgerufen...
> 
> 
> Das kann doch normal nicht solange dauern. Auf die anderen Server komme ich ja auch. Weiss jemand Rat?



Kaffee kochen und abwarten =)


----------



## Denjay (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> ICH HÄNG IMMERNOCH FEST!BLIZZ ICH HASSE DICH!ICH WILL NE STUNDE FREIE SPIELZEIT!


Wenn schon dann nen Tag^^


----------



## Frankensoldat (12. August 2009)

Leider trinke ich keinen Kafee *lacht*

Naja dann mach ich eben die Wohnung sauber.


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> ICH HÄNG IMMERNOCH FEST!BLIZZ ICH HASSE DICH!ICH WILL NE STUNDE FREIE SPIELZEIT!



zu viel Kaffee getrunken?

das Koffein pusht auf. ich würd vorsichtig sein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith schreit: Jetzt steht bei mir: 'Fehler beim Abrufen der Charakterliste' So ein Mist


----------



## Sakeros (12. August 2009)

Jeder will als Erster auf der Aldor sein =)


----------



## Denjay (12. August 2009)

Heureka eine neue Meldung : Fehler beim Abrufen der Charakterliste xD


----------



## Xarri (12. August 2009)

hmm na wie geil....erst nur Sturmwind auf allen Servern down..


nun fahren sie alle Server wieder runter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



BLIZZ YOU FAIL

Greetz Captain Capslock und die Shiftie Sissters


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

ICH HABS AUFGEGEBEN UND SCHLAG MIR JETZT IN DEN BAUCH!


----------



## Gunnarson (12. August 2009)

Login-Server nicht aktiv.

Danke Blizzard für einen weiteren erfreulichen Mittwoch.


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

Hmm.. ich schlaf gleich ein. ich starte mal WoW neu, vielleicht klappts ja dann


----------



## Azzrah (12. August 2009)

ich geh auch erstmal was essen ^^


----------



## Pusillin (12. August 2009)

Ich komme nichtmehr in WoW rein, dort steht: "Verbindung wir aufgebaut"
und nach einiger Zeit: "Die Verbindung konnte nicht hergestellt werden, [...]"
Vor ein paar Minuten war noch alles ok.


----------



## Amarillo (12. August 2009)

Na geil! Mitten in der ini werden alle gekickt, weil der Login-Server down gegangen ist!


----------



## cloudtraveler (12. August 2009)

Xarri schrieb:


> hmm na wie geil....erst nur Sturmwind auf allen Servern down..
> 
> 
> nun fahren sie alle Server wieder runter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...




jo -,- war grad mit ema zuschaffen


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> ICH HABS AUFGEGEBEN UND SCHLAG MIR JETZT IN DEN BAUCH!




wenn du suizidgefährdet bist, sag bescheid, ich ruf die Männer im weißen Kittel.

Dann bekommst du eine schöne enge Jacke und ein schönes weiches Zimmer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denjay (12. August 2009)

Man jetz häng ich beim Ladebalken fest>.<


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

mach mal majokat...aber nur wenn in dem zimmer nehn pc is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

Da hats bestimmt wieder ne Putzfrau über die W-Lan Kabel in Paris geschmissen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

ich kann einlogen!


----------



## Denjay (12. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> mach mal majokat...aber nur wenn in dem zimmer nehn pc is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja. Gibts. Das einzige, was darauf aber installiert ist, ist Tetris. Und es gibt kein Internet.


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

Majokat schrieb:


> ja. Gibts. Das einzige, was darauf aber installiert ist, ist Teris. Und es gibt kein Internet.


dann lass das mal..


----------



## Turgot (12. August 2009)

Soo es ist 12:00 und der Server ...... . ... . ... .... . . ...... scheiße!


----------



## chiefmaster1 (12. August 2009)

war so klar - alle server funzen - nur Nethersturm ned
häng scho ewig am "Charakterkacke wird geladen!"


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

hmm. kann auch einloggen...










...NUR LEIDER NICHT AUF DIE ALDOR..








...sondern nur auf ALLEN ANDEREN SERVERN!


----------



## Elito (12. August 2009)

Also ich weiß nich was ihr habt, einloggen is durchgeflutscht als wärs in öl getränkt, ladebalken is auch durchgerauscht

stehe nun in feralas mit meinem netten twink und freu mich ^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (12. August 2009)

Schönen guten Morgen alle zusammen, und wie läufts bei euch?


----------



## Turgot (12. August 2009)

Will auf Garrosh einloggen...Charliste krieg ich ohne Probleme, doch leider ist der Realmserver nicht aktiv!


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

Bin erstmal was Essen. Schönen Tag noch

@ Awon: Nicht vergessen mich anzuwhispern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (12. August 2009)

Schönen guten Morgen alle zusammen, und wie läufts bei euch?


----------



## Manitu2007 (12. August 2009)

Schönen guten Morgen alle zusammen, und wie läufts bei euch?


----------



## Bloodsaber (12. August 2009)

Wieder mal ein erfolgreicher Mittwoch blizz! (y)

omg 12:09 und ich komm endlich auf FdS ! WOHUHU!


----------



## Denjay (12. August 2009)

will auf die aldor>.<


----------



## Kaammi (12. August 2009)

chiefmaster1 schrieb:


> war so klar - alle server funzen - nur Nethersturm ned
> häng scho ewig am "Charakterkacke wird geladen!"




Hab genau das gleiche,komm auch nicht rein.Großes kino echt


----------



## Bloodsaber (12. August 2009)

geil und da isa wieder off....

Edit: wa nur dc.. hoff ich


----------



## NoGravitá (12. August 2009)

hab schon ticket raus gehauen für Nethersturm.


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (12. August 2009)

Jo ich hab gerade schön die Daly her gemahct auf Nethersturm gehe wieder ruas aud Vio und mich hauts raus und dann ja auch "Charliste wird abgerufen" ... Und im WoW Forum kommt nichtmal ne Meldung auf die ganzen Beiträge ...


----------



## Miarum (12. August 2009)

Ich konnt mich auch erst mit meinem Twink auf Nethersturm einloggen, queste gemütlich und aufeinmal sind alle off und kommen nich mehr wieder. Ich denk mir "Mhm, guck auf Horde und schau, ob deine Freundin da ist."
*ausloggt* "Charakterliste wird abgerufen"


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (12. August 2009)

So nun kahm ne offizielle meldung im Wow Forum:

"Hallo,

wir können euch leider noch keine genauen Details geben, aber es wird an diesem Problem gearbeitet.

Einen genauen Zeitrahmen können wir euch auch noch nicht geben. "

Na ja hilft auch ncith weiter ^^


----------



## Telbion (12. August 2009)

Denjay schrieb:


> will auf die aldor>.<




Dito


----------



## Tihila (12. August 2009)

mies mies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mithrilorden ebenfalls von diesem Virus betroffen ^^


----------



## Cloudsbrother (12. August 2009)

Na wenichstens binn ich nicht der einzige mit dem einloggproblem.


----------



## Korgor (12. August 2009)

Ach verdammt, heut ist ja Mittwoch...
Sitze gerade dran und mach Fahrbögen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bis jetzt net aufgefallen was fürn Tag ist, das kommt davon wenn man Urlaub hat...


----------



## Trokkar (12. August 2009)

Also da hat Blizzard mal wieder gründlich den Vogel abgeschossen*lach...aber naja sind auch nur Menschen...is zwar ärgerlich aber damit müssen wir wohl leben.
Am besten mal wieder die Festplatte durchstöbern und schaun was da noch so an Games drauf ist...Gibt ja schließlich noch etwas mehr als WoW*lach
Werd mich erstmal etwas durch Left4Dead metzeln^^
Mal schaun ab wann Aldor wieder erreichbar ist*lol


----------



## Sakeros (12. August 2009)

Bei der Aldor häng ich nun im Ladebildschirm fest... Wenigstens weiter als Charakterwahl^^


----------



## Cloudsbrother (12. August 2009)

Kommt es nur mir so vor oder laufen die server nach den wartungsarbeiten immer schlechter?
Wozu machen die das denn?


----------



## Crowser19 (12. August 2009)

Cloudsbrother schrieb:


> Kommt es nur mir so vor oder laufen die server nach den wartungsarbeiten immer schlechter?
> Wozu machen die das denn?



Um die Gedult der Spieler zu testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bloodstar (12. August 2009)

es loggen sich zu viele auf einmal ein....   sind auch nur PCs


----------



## Vesir (12. August 2009)

ich schau mal solange bei http://www.sonderspiele.ch/ rein dort meine sucht ausleben


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (12. August 2009)

Hmm, dum di dum welchen Stecker sie diesmal wohl falsch reingesteckt haben ... Mal sehen wann sie ihn finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azzrah (12. August 2009)

Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum schrieb:


> So nun kahm ne offizielle meldung im Wow Forum:
> 
> "Hallo,
> 
> ...




xD Gollum =)

<---- hier ist Elli


----------



## Slebbeog (12. August 2009)

hmm ich kann einloggen bekomme aber instant standbild und wow schmiert ab.. habs mit beiden rechnern versucht versch accs getestet von meinen kumpels keine chance obwohl bei taerar angeblich eine mittlere auslastung vorliegt ;/


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (12. August 2009)

Azzrah schrieb:


> xD Gollum =)
> 
> <---- hier ist Elli



Lol jaja die Welt ist klein ^^


----------



## Azzrah (12. August 2009)

das nervt ganz schön mit dem Login =/


----------



## Cyberratchet (12. August 2009)

Überraschung,Überraschung Nethersturm funktioniert wieder einmal nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber als Nethersturmler ist man das ja gewöhnt.


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (12. August 2009)

Jaha vorallem ich war schon drin und hab auch schon die Daly gemacht dan geh ich raus aus der Ini weil wir fertig wahren und ja dann hauts mich raus und ich komm nimmer rein weil die Chars nciht angezeigt werden ^^


----------



## Domalias (12. August 2009)

Cloudsbrother schrieb:


> Kommt es nur mir so vor oder laufen die server nach den wartungsarbeiten immer schlechter?
> Wozu machen die das denn?


Nein,es wird Blizz nur schwer gemacht von uns Spielern.Heisst,von den meisten Spielr nicht alle.Es gehen am Mittwoch grad mal ein paar Server online undd jeder voll Idiot muss sich ein Lvl 1 Char machen;DA WAHRSCHEINLICH ZU 90% die Warte Sucht damit umgehen können.Würden nicht zich tausende,auf die grad paar hochgefahrenden Server sich ein LvL 1 Char machen und alles zu spamen usw was dazu gehört,würden ,die Neu hoch gefahrenden Server nicht wieder Down gehen.Klar kann ich dann die jenigen verstehen,die auf den Server Xy sich ärgern und dann hier und im WoW Forum meckern.Aber das kann man den Spielern verdanken,die meinen sich so einen gesagten lvL1 Char wie oben schon erwähnt erstellen müssen.Würde jeder aber auch jeder abwarten,bis sein Main Server Online kommt,würde die Neu hochgefahrenden Server nicht wieder Down gehen.

Also bitte keienr sich angegriffen fühlen,wenn ich einen damit erwischt habe,wo es drauf zutrifft.

Mfg


----------



## akkarinn (12. August 2009)

Lol war gerade Kurz auf nethersturm flieg zum questen schau in die flist sind alle meine freunde weg tollund jetzt bis ich die wieder zusammengesucht ahb dauert ewig die mit ihren kack sonderzeichen he BLIZZARD -.-


----------



## Azzrah (12. August 2009)

Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum schrieb:


> Jaha vorallem ich war schon drin und hab auch schon die Daly gemacht dan geh ich raus aus der Ini weil wir fertig wahren und ja dann hauts mich raus und ich komm nimmer rein weil die Chars nciht angezeigt werden ^^




jo ein kumpel von mir hatte auf nethersturm iwie gar keine probleme ^^ er hat von 11 uhr an durchgezockt ohne probleme


----------



## xBlutelfx (12. August 2009)

Ich selbst spiele auf Nethersturm und komme nicht ma an meine Chars ran steh die ganze zeit bei Char liste wird aufgerufen -.-


----------



## Cloudsbrother (12. August 2009)

Domalias schrieb:


> Nein,es wird Blizz nur schwer gemacht von uns Spielern.Heisst,von den meisten Spielr nicht alle.Es gehen am Mittwoch grad mal ein paar Server online undd jeder voll Idiot muss sich ein Lvl 1 Char machen;DA WAHRSCHEINLICH ZU 90% die Warte Sucht damit umgehen können.Würden nicht zich tausende,auf die grad paar hochgefahrenden Server sich ein LvL 1 Char machen und alles zu spamen usw was dazu gehört,würden ,die Neu hoch gefahrenden Server nicht wieder Down gehen.Klar kann ich dann die jenigen verstehen,die auf den Server Xy sich ärgern und dann hier und im WoW Forum meckern.Aber das kann man den Spielern verdanken,die meinen sich so einen gesagten lvL1 Char wie oben schon erwähnt erstellen müssen.Würde jeder aber auch jeder abwarten,bis sein Main Server Online kommt,würde die Neu hochgefahrenden Server nicht wieder Down gehen.
> 
> Also bitte keienr sich angegriffen fühlen,wenn ich einen damit erwischt habe,wo es drauf zutrifft.
> 
> Mfg




Mag zwar sein. Aber ich und andere kommen ja nicht mal zur Charakter auswahl.
Wenn so viele den server mit lv 1er vollknallen steht man ja in ner warteschleife.
Ich erinnere an letzte Woche als der Patch online ging.
Ich war platz 6544 oder so in der warteschlange.^^


----------



## NoGravitá (12. August 2009)

xBlutelfx schrieb:


> Ich selbst spiele auf Nethersturm und komme nicht ma an meine Chars ran steh die ganze zeit bei Char liste wird aufgerufen -.-


Huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,

Grüß mir mal den Chris (Dakari) von mir wenn er noch bei euch in der Gilde ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von Milândia (ex Hótfirê - PalaTank)


----------



## Cyberratchet (12. August 2009)

Ist schon ziemlich lästig das wir jetzt jeden Mittwoch umsonst warten müssen.
Wie wäre es einmal mit einem Gratisspieltag für die Leute die auf diesen betroffenen Server spielen?
Außerdem ärgere ich mich da ich am Fr das 1x mit meinem Schamanen einen Raid heilen muss und eigentlich wollte ich heut in der Früh/Mittag noch dailys machen, dass ich am Abend schön EQ sammeln kann…aber ist mir ja nicht vergönnt.


----------



## Domalias (12. August 2009)

Cloudsbrother schrieb:


> Mag zwar sein. Aber ich und andere kommen ja nicht mal zur Charakter auswahl.
> Wenn so viele den server mit lv 1er vollknallen steht man ja in ner warteschleife.
> Ich erinnere an letzte Woche als der Patch online ging.
> Ich war platz 6544 oder so in der warteschlange.^^




HeHe nette lange Warteschlange. . .


----------



## Madridd (12. August 2009)

akkarinn schrieb:


> Lol war gerade Kurz auf nethersturm flieg zum questen schau in die flist sind alle meine freunde weg tollund jetzt bis ich die wieder zusammengesucht ahb dauert ewig die mit ihren kack sonderzeichen he BLIZZARD -.-




Tu dir selber einen Gefallen und such dir deine Freunde NICHT(!) wieder. Das war schonmal bei einer anderen Wartung so. Wenn du jetzt wieder Freunde in die Liste reinhaust sind sie nach dem Relogg wieder weg!

Das liegt daran, dass die FL momentan nicht geladen werden kann. Die kommt aber WIEDER!

Mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cruzia (12. August 2009)

also ich habe jetzt noch nicht ausprovbiert mich einzuloggen da icxh leider noch schaffen muss, aber ich hoffge, das wenn ich mich heute nachmittag einlogge dann endlich wieder in inis gehen kann und nicht wieder "zusätzliche instanzen können nicht...." lesen muss...sonst kriege ich echt die krätze...das ist das einzige was mich im moment wirlklich anstinkt....


----------



## xBlutelfx (12. August 2009)

NoGravitá schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jo isser noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mach ich wenn ich ihn seh =)


----------



## Teradas (12. August 2009)

Domalias schrieb:


> Nein,es wird Blizz nur schwer gemacht von uns Spielern.Heisst,von den meisten Spielr nicht alle.Es gehen am Mittwoch grad mal ein paar Server online undd jeder voll Idiot muss sich ein Lvl 1 Char machen;DA WAHRSCHEINLICH ZU 90% die Warte Sucht damit umgehen können.Würden nicht zich tausende,auf die grad paar hochgefahrenden Server sich ein LvL 1 Char machen und alles zu spamen usw was dazu gehört,würden ,die Neu hoch gefahrenden Server nicht wieder Down gehen.Klar kann ich dann die jenigen verstehen,die auf den Server Xy sich ärgern und dann hier und im WoW Forum meckern.Aber das kann man den Spielern verdanken,die meinen sich so einen gesagten lvL1 Char wie oben schon erwähnt erstellen müssen.Würde jeder aber auch jeder abwarten,bis sein Main Server Online kommt,würde die Neu hochgefahrenden Server nicht wieder Down gehen.
> 
> Also bitte keienr sich angegriffen fühlen,wenn ich einen damit erwischt habe,wo es drauf zutrifft.
> 
> Mfg


Richtig,die Server sind dann überlastet,da kann Blizzard nichts zu.
Wenn diejenigen,die den lvl 1 Char erstellen,das nicht machen würden,würd es schneller gehen.


----------



## Maurolotschi (12. August 2009)

Es ist ja wieder mal uuuunglaublich, wie ihr euch alle aufregt. Man könnte ja einfach mal, anstatt ab 10 Uhr die ganze Zeit im Login-Fenster zu hängen, auf die ersten on-kommenden Server zu warten, und diese wieder zum Abstürzen zu bringen, einfach mal das RL geniessen, etwas Musik hören, im Inet surfen, irgendwelchen Hobbys (ausser wow^^) nachgehen, und dann um 11 Uhr mal reinschauen, wenn dein Server on ist, wunderbar, und sonst halt um halb 12 noch mal reinschauen... es wäre so einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sp4rky (12. August 2009)

Ich hoffe mal, das ist nicht wieder ein Bnet-account Problem, habt ihr einen?^^


----------



## xBlutelfx (12. August 2009)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Es ist ja wieder mal uuuunglaublich, wie ihr euch alle aufregt. Man könnte ja einfach mal, anstatt ab 10 Uhr die ganze Zeit im Login-Fenster zu hängen, auf die ersten on-kommenden Server zu warten, und diese wieder zum Abstürzen zu bringen, einfach mal das RL geniessen, etwas Musik hören, im Inet surfen, irgendwelchen Hobbys (ausser wow^^) nachgehen, und dann um 11 Uhr mal reinschauen, wenn dein Server on ist, wunderbar, und sonst halt um halb 12 noch mal reinschauen... es wäre so einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was meinste was ich mache wenn die Server down sind Oo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (12. August 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Richtig,die Server sind dann überlastet,da kann Blizzard nichts zu.
> Wenn diejenigen,die den lvl 1 Char erstellen,das nicht machen würden,würd es schneller gehen.


Also sind die Spieler schuld daran? Nicht etwa Blizzard, die jeden Mittwoch merken das die Server nicht unbedingt die Leistung liefern die benötigt wird?

Ich weiss ja nicht... 

Aber, mir isses Wurscht... wenn WoW down ist mach ich halt was anderes, wie bspw. arbeiten. *snief*


----------



## Cyberratchet (12. August 2009)

sp4rky schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, das ist nicht wieder ein Bnet-account Problem, habt ihr einen?^^


Nein ich habe keinen BNet Account.
Also an dem liegts nicht^^


----------



## Frankensoldat (12. August 2009)

Grüsse. 
Komme immer noch nicht auf den Server: Die Aldor.
Ich stecke seit Ewigkeiten in der Anzeige: Charakterliste wird abgerufen...

Wer hat das gleiche Problem auf Die Aldor?


----------



## suchtihh (12. August 2009)

Frankensoldat schrieb:


> Grüsse.
> Komme immer noch nicht auf den Server: Die Aldor.
> Ich stecke seit Ewigkeiten in der Anzeige: Charakterliste wird abgerufen...
> 
> Wer hat das gleiche Problem auf Die Aldor?



habe das gleiche Prob auf dem Exhsenkessel aber Blizz hat ja schon gesagt das sie schweirigkeiten mit den servern haben  und net wissen wie lang das dauert.... 

man die sollen mal endlich ordentliche programmierer einstellen ....


----------



## Magnison (12. August 2009)

suchtihh schrieb:


> man die sollen mal endlich ordentliche programmierer einstellen ....



Kannst du Applikationen entwickeln? Wenn nicht, dann setzen 6!


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

hänge auch immer noch vorm Charakterfenster fest. -.-

auch die Aldor


----------



## Bloodsaber (12. August 2009)

Frankensoldat schrieb:


> Grüsse.
> Komme immer noch nicht auf den Server: Die Aldor.
> Ich stecke seit Ewigkeiten in der Anzeige: Charakterliste wird abgerufen...
> 
> Wer hat das gleiche Problem auf Die Aldor?



jo aber auf FdS

konnt mich gard noch einlaggen hab halbe h gefarmt ... ruhstein -> dc -> Charakterliste wird aufgerufen...


----------



## pixeljedi (12. August 2009)

ich häng mich mal auch mit rein:

blutkessel auch down,alexstrazsa is on

is wohl ne realmpoolsache:-)

mfg


----------



## Bloodsaber (12. August 2009)

stimmt wir sind ja iwie ein pool xD

is mir garnich aufgefallen


----------



## FreyasErbin (12. August 2009)

Auf Shattrath dasgleiche Problem... Charakterliste wird abgerufen und nichts weiter passiert.


----------



## Teradas (12. August 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Also sind die Spieler schuld daran? Nicht etwa Blizzard, die jeden Mittwoch merken das die Server nicht unbedingt die Leistung liefern die benötigt wird?
> 
> Ich weiss ja nicht...
> 
> Aber, mir isses Wurscht... wenn WoW down ist mach ich halt was anderes, wie bspw. arbeiten. *snief*


Ich meine nicht,dass sie direkt Schuld sind,nähmlich Blizzard nur weiter belasten,wenn jeder einen LvL 1 Char erstellt und alles vollspamt.

Und Ja,man kann dann auch was anderes machen. ;D


----------



## Morder (12. August 2009)

auf shatt war ich eben kurz on da lief auch alles so ganz langsam :S 

so als tipp wer einmal drinn ist heute der sollte nicht wieder ausloggen so wie ich -.-


----------



## seppix@seppix (12. August 2009)

wer nämlich mit h schreibt ist dämlich

Komm bei Die Aldor aber auch net rein


----------



## Th0m45 (12. August 2009)

Guck mal ein Bloodsaber, der Name sagt mir doch was xD
Dürften uns nur vom sehen/hören kennen ^^
Grüß dich trotzdem mal.
Ein Glück bin ich auf Arbeit und kann eh net zocken ^^


LG


----------



## 11Raiden (12. August 2009)

Majokat schrieb:


> hänge auch immer noch vorm Charakterfenster fest. -.-
> 
> auch die Aldor


Ja Arbeit, geil wie erfüllend etwas Ablenkung sein kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

re..war bei Mcdonalds...


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> re..war bei Mcdonalds...




huhu Severkollege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kommst du rein?!


----------



## Denjay (12. August 2009)

Hänge auch bei die Aldor im Charabruffenster fest>.<
will endlich spieln xD


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

nö...fehler beim abrufen...kahm nach 5 sekunden


----------



## Denjay (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> re..war bei Mcdonalds...


wb serverfreund^^


----------



## Galat (12. August 2009)

Gruß, ich antworte mal stellvertrend, da ich auch auf Aldor bin: NEIN! grrrrrrrr..........


----------



## 11Raiden (12. August 2009)

Majokat schrieb:


> huhu Severkollege
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du kommst hier ned rein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 Sorry mußte sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

bei mir auch noch immer -.-

da hat man mal Urlaub, will friedlich ein paar Viecher kloppen & Marken farmen und es geht nicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn's bis um 17Uhr nicht geht, heiz ich Blizz per Telefon mal ein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

und die eve online server  sind auch down...


----------



## Denjay (12. August 2009)

Hm...die Nachricht im Log-in Bildschirm is verschwunden!


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Du kommst hier ned rein!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ey, bist du krasser Türsteher oda was?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

Denjay schrieb:


> Hm...die Nachricht im Log-in Bildschirm is verschwunden!


jo


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

Denjay schrieb:


> Hm...die Nachricht im Log-in Bildschirm is verschwunden!



WoW neustarten, dann steht's wieder da



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

Rekrut Majokat!Antretten!Heizen sich Blizz SOFORT einen ein! DAS IST EIN BEFEHL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

BIN DRINN! IM LADEBILDSCHIRM!HALELULJA!


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> Rekrut Majokat!Antretten!Heizen sich Blizz SOFORT einen ein! DAS IST EIN BEFEHL!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



vergiss es. Ich lass mir nur was von meinem Gildenmeister sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das bin ich selbst


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> BIN DRINN! IM LADEBILDSCHIRM!HALELULJA!



Cheater! Bei mir ist immer noch 'Charakterliste wird abgerufen'


----------



## Bloodsaber (12. August 2009)

jo sportfrei wie waren oft ini zusammen

grüß dich auch^^


----------



## Nodoka (12. August 2009)

Wow was ganz neues...............


Charakterliste wird abgerufen........................ratter ratter ratter.......................................................................


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

BIN DRINN! IM LADEBILDSCHIRM!...nochmal...mit lied dazu!hehe


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> BIN DRINN! IM LADEBILDSCHIRM!...nochmal...mit lied dazu!hehe




Das hier finde ich eindeutig besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morder (12. August 2009)

ja endlich bin ich aufm charakter auswahlbildschirm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denjay (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> BIN DRINN! IM LADEBILDSCHIRM!...nochmal...mit lied dazu!hehe


Man ich komm nich weiter als bis zum Charabruffehlermeldungbildschirm
LOGINBILDSCHIRM


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

ich bin im ladebildschirm...seit 5 min...


----------



## Denjay (12. August 2009)

Majokat schrieb:


> Das hier finde ich eindeutig besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> ich bin im ladebildschirm...seit 5 min...



ich wette um 20g, dass es dich spätestens in 10Minuten wieder raushaut und du wieder bei 
'Charakterliste wird abgerufen' stehst


----------



## AngelAlita (12. August 2009)

Geil, jetzt is Nethersturm komplett offline in der Liste -.-


----------



## Denjay (12. August 2009)

So ich geh jetz mal Eine schrecklich nette Familie schaun, bis dann


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

Majokat schrieb:


> ich wette um 20g, dass es dich spätestens in 10Minuten wieder raushaut und du wieder bei
> 'Charakterliste wird abgerufen' stehst


mein char hat keine 20 gold..er hat 4..


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

Juhu

jetzt ist Sturmangriff komplett offline 

nice. gz Blizzard..


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

aldor is off...


----------



## Akurias (12. August 2009)

Die Aldor ist off-.-


----------



## Galat (12. August 2009)

Juhu, kompletter realmpool Sturmangriff wieder online.
*Sich ein leckeres Biermischgetränk macht und weiter das buffed-Forum durchstöbert, auf der Suche nach dummen Kommentaren zum Lachen*


----------



## Bloodsaber (12. August 2009)

unserer realmpool is off^^

fds wtf <---


----------



## Cyberratchet (12. August 2009)

Akurias schrieb:


> Die Aldor ist off-.-


Nethersturm auch^^
Aber als Hobbykoch (ja auch im RL) bin ich erfreut weil jetzt die "Küchenschlacht" im ZDF beginnt ;D


----------



## Denjay (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> aldor is off...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (12. August 2009)

Majokat schrieb:


> Ey, bist du krasser Türsteher oda was?!


Ichs bin Hakan, kraßester Türsteha de ganze Welt!
Voll Korekt, Maan!

Ich komm da gleich ma rüber, paß uf du, willst auf de Fress?


----------



## askar1 (12. August 2009)

es nervt einfach nur-jeden mittwoch das gleiche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingsasa24 (12. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 shattrath auch off^^


----------



## Denjay (12. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Ichs bin Hakan, kraßester Türsteha de ganze Welt!
> Voll Korekt, Maan!
> 
> Ich komm da gleich ma rüber, paß uf du, willst auf de Fress?


Ich weiß wo dein Haus wohnt!


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Ichs bin Hakan, kraßester Türsteha de ganze Welt!
> Voll Korekt, Maan!
> 
> Ich komm da gleich ma rüber, paß uf du, willst auf de Fress?



von dir kleinen Bimpf? Da hab ich keine Angst. Bin Aggrognome gewohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galat (12. August 2009)

Galat schrieb:


> Juhu, kompletter realmpool Sturmangriff wieder online.
> *Sich ein leckeres Biermischgetränk macht und weiter das buffed-Forum durchstöbert, auf der Suche nach dummen Kommentaren zum Lachen*



Online? Hab doch noch gar nix vom Bier getrunken....offline meinte ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NolunaOne (12. August 2009)

Sie kommen irgendwann wieder on..versprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denjay (12. August 2009)

Chillig xD


----------



## Bloodsaber (12. August 2009)

askar1 schrieb:


> es nervt einfach nur-jeden mittwoch das gleiche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




dazu muss ich sagen das letzte woche sogut wie nix wa... und da wa patch


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

*austrast und glas umschmeißt*GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morder (12. August 2009)

blizz schreib gleich bestimmt im loginscreen: "Das Problem ist uns bekannt und wir arbeiten derzeit an einer Lösung"

:S

edith mein sturmangriff ist wieder online


----------



## NolunaOne (12. August 2009)

*awon kaffee bringt* alles wird gut und jetzt tieeeeef luft holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denjay (12. August 2009)

kopf--->tisch


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

Morder schrieb:


> blizz schreib gleich bestimmt im loginscreen: "Das Problem ist uns bekannt und wir arbeiten derzeit an einer Lösung"
> 
> :S




schau dir die letzte buffed-show an. Ist ganz gut. Der Anfangsgag ist auch mal nice




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodsaber (12. August 2009)

server sind wieder online aber...
"Charakterliste wird aufgerufen.."

wa ja klar...


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

NolunaOne schrieb:


> *awon kaffee bringt* alles wird gut und jetzt tieeeeef luft holen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


danke....................................................


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

Morder schrieb:


> blizz schreib gleich bestimmt im loginscreen: "Das Problem ist uns bekannt und wir arbeiten derzeit an einer Lösung"
> 
> :S
> 
> edith mein sturmangriff ist wieder online


hamse schon


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

NolunaOne schrieb:


> *awon kaffee bringt* alles wird gut und jetzt tieeeeef luft holen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




STOOP!

*schnappt sich den Kaffe und filtert das Koffein heraus*

Koffein ist für ihn nicht gut. Suizidgefährdet und so. Cola darf er auch nicht trinken


----------



## Th0m45 (12. August 2009)

Bloodsaber schrieb:


> dazu muss ich sagen das letzte woche sogut wie nix wa... und da wa patch



war danach aber genug verbuggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NolunaOne (12. August 2009)

Aber gerne doch^^
Nethersturm wieder da? =/


----------



## 11Raiden (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> *austrast und glas umschmeißt*GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR WOW!!!!!


Ich dacht Du hattest Sommerpause, bist ja schon wieder extrem am süchteln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

Majokat schrieb:


> STOOP!
> 
> *schnappt sich den Kaffe und filtert das Koffein heraus*
> 
> Koffein ist für ihn nicht gut. Suizidgefährdet und so. Cola darf er auch nicht trinken


ich hab bei mcdonalds ne große cola getrunken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NolunaOne (12. August 2009)

Nethersturm funzt wieder btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Ich dacht Du hattest Sommerpause, bist ja schon wieder extrem am süchteln.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Keine Angst.

Der Patient befindet sich schon in meiner Therapie


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Ich dacht Du hattest Sommerpause, bist ja schon wieder extrem am süchteln.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jap...und jetzt will ich zu meinen freunden.....


----------



## Bloodsaber (12. August 2009)

eine Frage: kann es sein dass es immer nur UNSER relmpool is der schrott is ??

das kann doch nich sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

Jetz gleich muss mein iphone 3G drann glauben....


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> ich hab bei mcdonalds ne große cola getrunken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



man merkts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Bloodsaber schrieb:


> eine Frage: kann es sein dass es immer nur UNSER relmpool is der schrott is ??
> 
> das kann doch nich sein
> 
> ...



das kommt von den Franzosen, die jetzt bei uns noch mit drauf sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die schlagen mit ihren Baguettes immer die Serverstecker kaputt


----------



## NolunaOne (12. August 2009)

Ok nein,vergesst das,eingeloggt,online alles prima..
Ruhestein..rausgeflogen,naja ich schmeiß noch ne runde kaffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

hi ladebildschirm


----------



## Bloodsaber (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> hi ladebildschirm



jo hat ich auchschon.. wirst nich lange drinbleiben^^


----------



## Lydell (12. August 2009)

NolunaOne schrieb:


> Nethersturm funzt wieder btw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja ein bisschen,
eingeloggt ->in Dalaran Lag und rausgeflogen.

Ab jetzt steck ich im Ladebildschirm und fliege immer wieder zur Charauswahl.

What ever heut Abend oder vielleicht morgen gehts hoffendlich wieder : )


----------



## Vesir (12. August 2009)

ich bin wieder bei http://www.sonderspiele.ch/ denke nit das vor 17 uhr was geht auf nethersturm


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Siehe Launcher


----------



## Cyberratchet (12. August 2009)

NolunaOne schrieb:


> Ok nein,vergesst das,eingeloggt,online alles prima..
> Ruhestein..rausgeflogen,naja ich schmeiß noch ne runde kaffe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau das selbe ist mir auch grad passiert.
Um 3 probiere ichs nochmal, hoffentlich gehts dann wieder.

BTW: Habe ich gerade die Netherstum Noluna zitiert^^?


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Siehe Launcher




kannst du mir auch dein PW sagen? Achja, ich gartuliere mir zur Fullquote


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

ich häng seit 15 im ladebildschirm..


----------



## NolunaOne (12. August 2009)

Oh hallo Cyber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alwina (12. August 2009)

Lydell schrieb:


> Ja ein bisschen,
> eingeloggt ->in Dalaran Lag und rausgeflogen.
> 
> Ab jetzt steck ich im Ladebildschirm und fliege immer wieder zur Charauswahl.
> ...



Kommt mir bekannt vor allerdings auf Ony .

Dalaran -> Lag -> raus -> sogar Inet-verbindung .

anderer chhar in den zangarmarschen funktioniert einwandfrei . "Grml"


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

Majokat schrieb:


> kannst du mir auch dein PW sagen? Achja, ich gartuliere mir zur Fullquote


ist nich die das  ganze....


----------



## 11Raiden (12. August 2009)

Majokat schrieb:


> kannst du mir auch dein PW sagen? Achja, ich gartuliere mir zur Fullquote


*Notizbuch zückt, lauscht und mitschreibt*


awon schrieb:


> ist nich die das  ganze....


Also denk schon, weil Battlenet und so... ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> *Notizbuch zückt, lauscht und mitschreibt*


ich kennt den benutzer namen ja nisch...


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> *Notizbuch zückt, lauscht und mitschreibt*



du kannst schreiben? Wo hast du das denn gelernt?

Türsteherausbildung?

Damit du jmd etwas _hinter die Ohren schreiben_ kannst?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (12. August 2009)

auf gilneas kann ich nur mit meinen twinks unter lvl20 einloggen. alles darüber bleibt im ladebildschirm stecken......


----------



## Cyberratchet (12. August 2009)

NolunaOne schrieb:


> Oh hallo Cyber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hi bist auch grad am verzweifeln ;D?
Egal ich informiere mich mal über Mage PvP, will mir eventuell einen UD Mage machen^^?
Wenn du interessiert bist auch einen Twink zu lvln, du weißt wo du mich finden kannst.


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

bin jetzt 30 min im ladebildschirm..


----------



## NolunaOne (12. August 2009)

Hm mal sehen wollte eh server wechseln von dem her ^^


----------



## Denjay (12. August 2009)

Bei mir siehts so aus:Screen


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

Denjay schrieb:


> Bei mir siehts so aus:Screen


Dito


----------



## NolunaOne (12. August 2009)

Hey der Screen von Denjay kommt mir bekannt vor...^^


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

oh man...ich häng seit 14 uhr im ladebildschirm...


----------



## Cyberratchet (12. August 2009)

Denjay schrieb:


> Bei mir siehts so aus:Screen


Bei mir sieht es auch so aus, ja auch die Mach OSX Umgebung^^
Ich hoffe das Blizz das endlich mal in den Griff bekommt. Persönlich glaube ich nicht das genau an diesem Mittwoch wesentlich mehr Leute auf den Server wollen als sonst. Was mich auch wundert, dass es eigentlich immer unseren Realmpool erwischt, ich würde gerne wissen woran das liegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@NolunaOne:
WoW ohne Noluna…ich glaub ich werde wirklich Aion spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nydwyn (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> oh man...ich häng seit 14 uhr im ladebildschirm...




Oh man bist Du bemittleidenswert =) Geh was unternehmen und versuchs heute Abend wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

Klick mich


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

will wer neu machen?...


----------



## NolunaOne (12. August 2009)

Ach was ich bleib dir noch ein bisschen erhalten ^^
Die überlegung ist schon länger da von dem her


----------



## Denjay (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> will wer neu machen?...


? neuen char?


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

Denjay schrieb:


> ? neuen char?


jap auf rp server...


----------



## lordtheseiko (12. August 2009)

ich find s ziemlich doof das bestimmte server login probleme haben
jetzt komm ich gard vom harten arbeioten, will etwas mit wow chilnn und nun gehts nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denjay (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> jap auf rp server...


mkay bin dabei^^


----------



## Denjay (12. August 2009)

falls es wenn intressiert:Mein Desktop^


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

Bin auch dabei. Auf welchem Server?


----------



## Telbion (12. August 2009)

Denjay schrieb:


> mkay bin dabei^^



Auf der Todeswache gibt es jetzt die Gilde:

Players with Down Servers





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denjay (12. August 2009)

Silberne Hand?


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

jo...


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

okay. Silberne Hand.. Welche Rasse?

Will Heiler sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morder (12. August 2009)

Telbion schrieb:


> Auf der Todeswache gibt es jetzt die Gilde:
> 
> Players with Down Servers
> 
> ...




welche farktion?


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

silberne hand is gut..


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

Majokat schrieb:


> okay. Silberne Hand.. Welche Rasse?
> 
> Will Heiler sein
> 
> ...


zwerg...zum rplen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denjay (12. August 2009)

Hab mir auf der Silbernen Hand nen Human Pala namens Denjay gemacht wer kommt anwispern


----------



## Telbion (12. August 2009)

Morder schrieb:


> welche farktion?



HORDE


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> zwerg...zum rplen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann mach ich Zwerg Pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ihr?


----------



## Morder (12. August 2009)

Majokat schrieb:


> dann mach ich Zwerg Pala
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



zwerg pala

Name: Morder


----------



## Denjay (12. August 2009)

wenn ihr zwerge macht dann mach ich auch einen^^


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

meiner heißt awon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

Ich heiße

Gârtenzwerg


----------



## Bloodsaber (12. August 2009)

ICH BIN ON ! ! OMG


----------



## Morfelpotz (12. August 2009)

Ja heute ist Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ja mein Server is down, weil fu**ing Arygos endlich erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ja, es juckt mich nich die bohne, weil ich auf der Arbeit sitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ja, dieser Post pusht meinen Counter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

muhahaha und gleich iss Feierabbend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (12. August 2009)

Ja Heute ist Mittwoch.

Ja mein Server (Shattrath) ist glaube ich auch off.

Ja auch dieser Post pusht mein Counter.

Ja es juckt mich auch nicht weil ich erst gegen 4 von der Arbeit zu Hause sein werde. :-P




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domalias (12. August 2009)

Wehe eienr kommt zu mir auf dem Server grins.Will in Ruhe spielen und nicht wieder hier rum hocken grins heheh lach.


----------



## Akurias (12. August 2009)

Juhu bin endlich auf Die Aldor eingeloggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (12. August 2009)

Akurias schrieb:


> Juhu bin endlich auf Die Aldor eingeloggt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich stelle jetzt einfach mal die behauptung in den raum: das wird nicht lange so bleiben.


----------



## Domalias (12. August 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> ich stelle jetzt einfach mal die behauptung in den raum: das wird nicht lange so bleiben.




Bei uns auf dem Server wohl hehehe.Mir wurscht müsst ihr noch bissl abwarten grins.Ja hab zu gute Laune heute.


----------



## Galat (12. August 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> ich stelle jetzt einfach mal die behauptung in den raum: das wird nicht lange so bleiben.



So ist es, Ladebildschirm und wieder raus *noch ein Bier aufmacht und weiter im Forum stöbert* Cheers!


----------



## Feindflieger (12. August 2009)

Mann ich hasse die FDS. Jede Woche das selbe Gedöns mit dem Realm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gryphos (12. August 2009)

is Shatt on?


----------



## Rincewinda (12. August 2009)

Auf Nethersturm ist Nordend down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miarum (12. August 2009)

Ich komm auf Nethersturm on, kann mich bewegen zwar mit lags, aber es ging, aufeinmal hör ich im ts "Scheiße, Sever is down." Ich bin nich rausgeflogen und bin dann von IF ins Sumpfland gelaufen. Hatte dann aber keine Lust mehr, obwohl ich eig gucken wollte ob ich Erschöpfung bekommn, wenn ich übers Wasser lauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domalias (12. August 2009)

haahhaa grins (zu gute laune) mach ich eure ganzen dailys schonmal mit.bekommt dafür 15% des goldes durchdie dailys anstatt die 100 % .


----------



## Cyberratchet (12. August 2009)

Rincewinda schrieb:


> Auf Nethersturm ist Nordend down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol deswegen kann ich mit keinen meiner Charas spielen.
Der einzige den ich spielen könnte ich mein 7er Mage, und das werde ich jetzt auch machen ;D


----------



## Cyberratchet (12. August 2009)

Rincewinda schrieb:


> Auf Nethersturm ist Nordend down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol deswegen kann ich mit keinen meiner Charas spielen.
Der einzige den ich spielen könnte ich mein 7er Mage, und das werde ich jetzt auch machen ;D

EDIT. Ok Charaliste wird wieder geladen…


----------



## Miarum (12. August 2009)

Rincewinda schrieb:


> Auf Nethersturm ist Nordend down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mhm, bei mir in der Gilde konnten sich manche einloggen, die in Nordend waren, aber alle, die in Dala stehen fliegen sofort


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

das hat spaß gemacht..


----------



## MayoAmok (12. August 2009)

jap..sehr lustig


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

Ja. die kleine Zwergenparade war nice



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullk (12. August 2009)

aber nicht den Gnom vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rincewinda (12. August 2009)

Jetzt kommt man net mal mehr in den Charakterauswahlbildschirm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja beim nächsten Server Neustart stehe ich garantiert nichtmehr in Dalaran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

toll...ich hatte um 1 uhr gildentreffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

Skullk schrieb:


> aber nicht den Gnom vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja. der Gnom mit der großen dps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> toll...ich hatte um 1 uhr gildentreffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haha

und ich hätte heute eig Raiden wollen.. Kann ich wohl vergessen mit den scheiß laggs
wahrscheinlich komm ich heute eh nicht rein


----------



## Skullk (12. August 2009)

ja fast 7dps auf lvl 1!!!

naja fds klappt immernochnicht son mist dabei wollte ich doch endlich meinen Twink nach Nordend bringen :/


----------



## Burzum89 (12. August 2009)

Ich mag Toastbrot.


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

bin auf aldor...mit 500000 latenz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

Burzum89 schrieb:


> Ich mag Toastbrot.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Majokat (12. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> bin auf aldor...mit 500000 latenz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie schaffst du das?

Bei mir immer den ganzen Tag

'Charakterliste wird abgerufen'


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. August 2009)

ganz ehrlich... wer Mittwochs raiden will is selbst schuld, wenns nich klappt....
1 Tag von 7 kann man ja wohl mal verkraften


----------



## Skullk (12. August 2009)

ich war heute auch schon on und hab mit dem twink ein level gemacht dann musste ich kurz umloggen und das war der Fehler -.-
komme einfach nicht mehr rein und bald kommen gaeste na toll


----------



## kingsasa24 (12. August 2009)

lol shatt eig immer noch down. aber einige gehn schon wiede rin inis obwohl die am heulen sind - ah scheiss lags usw.


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (12. August 2009)

ich weis nicht was los ist.

sehe keine realmliste und die einzige sprache die auszuwählen ist, ist entwicklung.

was is da los?


----------



## TheEwanie (12. August 2009)

Majokat schrieb:


> wie schaffst du das?
> 
> Bei mir immer den ganzen Tag
> 
> 'Charakterliste wird abgerufen'


ich hab die wow server gehackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (12. August 2009)

Skullk schrieb:


> ja fast 7dps auf lvl 1!!!
> 
> naja fds klappt immernochnicht son mist dabei wollte ich doch endlich meinen Twink nach Nordend bringen :/



Mh geh jetzt von Arbeit heim und wollt mein 67er Twink dann auch nach Nordend bringen und gleich mal Burg und Nexus rocken. Man sollte  sich wohl Mittwochs generell nichts Vornehmen, oder zumindest nur ins Spiel zu kommen^^


----------



## Feindflieger (12. August 2009)

Mann Blizz spielt mal wieder " Wer kriegt den Schraubendreher tiefer in die Serverkühlgitter". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kahadan (12. August 2009)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Mann Blizz spielt mal wieder " Wer kriegt den Schraubendreher tiefer in die Serverkühlgitter".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Made my day


----------



## kingsasa24 (12. August 2009)

Gerüchten zufolge vom unseren Server war die Putzfrau wieder schuld! xDDDDDDDD


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (12. August 2009)

ich sehe keine realmlist und auch keinen realms.. und da wo man sprache asuwählen sollte steht entwicklung...


was is da los kann mir das bitte einer sagen?


----------



## kingsasa24 (12. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Les die Infos auf der Startseite^^


----------



## Domalias (12. August 2009)

hahahahahahaha bin grad schön im bg zu gange grins ihr armen


----------



## Feindflieger (12. August 2009)

Oder sie wickeln unbeliebte Praktikanten statt mit Klopapier mit den Serverkabeln ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (12. August 2009)

Hellscreams schrieb:


> ich sehe keine realmlist und auch keinen realms.. und da wo man sprache asuwählen sollte steht entwicklung...
> 
> 
> was is da los kann mir das bitte einer sagen?



ja, es wird hier bestimmt ein blizzard mitarbeiter reinschauen und es uns sagen. ca. in













nie


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (12. August 2009)

da stehen blos das i welche realms offline sind.. wieso werden mir dann all die anderen ned angezeigt?

was is etz ein paar sagen sie können spielen und andere machen nur witze... kann irgendjemand sagen ob die server schon funzen oder ned


----------



## kingsasa24 (12. August 2009)

warte einfach mal ab. werden wohl heute abend wieder gehn^^


----------



## Cincinnattikid (12. August 2009)

Immer hakts beim Sturmangriff *bläh*

War um 11 uhr drin und dann kam n dc...seitdem gehts nimmer xD
In Dala warn so ca. 15 Leute das war mal angenehm...


----------



## Feindflieger (12. August 2009)

Cincinnattikid schrieb:


> Immer hakts beim Sturmangriff *bläh*
> 
> War um 11 uhr drin und dann kam n dc...seitdem gehts nimmer xD
> In Dala warn so ca. 15 Leute das war mal angenehm...



Wir sind nun mal der pöse Realmpool. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nodoka (12. August 2009)

whoaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa -.- need n freien spieltag -.- kann doch echt nich sein ....@blizz lern ma uhr lesen -.- 11 uhr ist durch.... schöne wartung


----------



## kingsasa24 (12. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullk (12. August 2009)

argh war grad auf fds mit meinem dk in og dann wollte ich umloggen und zack

charakterliste wird abgerufen -.-


----------



## Feindflieger (12. August 2009)

Schöner Ladebalken wenn er nur bis zum Ende lädt u dann einfriert. -.-


----------



## Nodoka (12. August 2009)

Ich bin on juhuuuuuuuuuuuu
aber es laaaaaaaagt mal garnicht oder so...


----------



## EisblockError (12. August 2009)

Klasse bin grad auch rausgeflogen,
naja WoW ist eh am A****, jedenfals befürchtet das Blizzard wenn ich mir die letzen Patches so ansehen..

Alles nur Sachen um die große Masse beim Spiel zu halten.


----------



## kingsasa24 (12. August 2009)

beruhigt euch leute. könnt doch eh nix dran ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feindflieger (12. August 2009)

kingsasa24 schrieb:


> beruhigt euch leute. könnt doch eh nix dran ändern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nächsten Dienstag nach Paris und die Server als Geiseln nehmen. Vllt gibts dann mal keine Wartungsarbeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nodoka (12. August 2009)

ha! ich habe nun eben n gm gesprochen^^ 

ist n neues feature, unkommentierer hotfix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das feature nennt sich: WoW-Beta feeling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es enthält unter anderem dalaran ohne portale
nc ansprechen, dieser reagiert erst in 2 minuten nach dem ersten ansprechen
aufmounten binnen 5 minuten
uvm...


----------



## kingsasa24 (12. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   spam? xD
ne ohnemist - mich nervt es auch aber naja - wayne!!


----------



## kingsasa24 (12. August 2009)

Nodoka schrieb:


> ha! ich habe nun eben n gm gesprochen^^
> 
> ist n neues feature, unkommentierer hotfix
> 
> ...



Ehrlich WoW ich freu mich drauf =)


----------



## seppix@seppix (12. August 2009)

Nodoka schrieb:


> ha! ich habe nun eben n gm gesprochen^^
> 
> ist n neues feature, unkommentierer hotfix
> 
> ...



Tja früher war halt alles besser , die Beta auch^^


----------



## kingsasa24 (12. August 2009)

habe jetzt schon von mehreren gehört das ihnen einige gegestände ausm inventar fehlen und das die freundesliste weg ist o.o


----------



## metera (12. August 2009)

naja ufn konsi geht grade nix mehr ich werde aller 2 min rausgehauen und jetz komm ich noch net mal auf die charliste^^

naja twink auf nen andren , funktionierenden server anfagen und warten^^


edit meinte : schon 5 min wird die charakterliste abgerufen ...


----------



## Nodoka (12. August 2009)

ich höre derweil musik^^
hauter rein bleibter geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullk (12. August 2009)

nach 10min loginscreen konnte ich mich auf FdS einloggen und queste nun mit meinem twin puh ^^


----------



## Bloodsaber (12. August 2009)

Großes Kino blizz...

da braucht ihr kein film mehr drehn das reicht locker aus ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solvâr (12. August 2009)

Bloodsaber schrieb:


> Großes Kino blizz...
> 
> da braucht ihr kein film mehr drehn das reicht locker aus ...
> 
> ...



SIGN


----------



## mahat1234 (12. August 2009)

naja ich finde das schon recht blamabel für blizz das die immer so probleme haben die haben mehr als genug geld  da sollten die sowas doch besser hinkriegen , ich kenne einige mmorpg online games die kostenlossind bei denen sowas nie vorkommt komischer weise  aber ist wie immer blizz patcht meist alles kaputt und nichts klappt oder die bauen mist bei den wartungs arbeiten schon recht enteuschen für die wow komunitie



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aletia (12. August 2009)

Mein Gott. Regt euch doch ab.

Räumt auf, macht die Betten, putzt das Klo, kümmert euch um Frau/Freundin/Freund/Mann, kocht was Leckeres, habt Sex, schaut fern...


Boa, gibt so viele andere schöne Möglichkeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (12. August 2009)

könnte mir etz bitte endlich einer sagen warum keine realmlist vorhanden ist und keine sprache die ich auswählen kann?

is das bei allen oder nur bei mir so?


----------



## nussy15 (12. August 2009)

Aletia schrieb:


> Mein Gott. Regt euch doch ab.
> 
> Räumt auf, macht die Betten, putzt das Klo, kümmert euch um Frau/Freundin/Freund/Mann, kocht was Leckeres, habt Sex, schaut fern...
> 
> ...




das wurde doch schon alls in den 8 stundenserver down erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (12. August 2009)

KÖNNTE MIR ETZ BITTE EINER SAGEN WAS LOS IST? SIND DIE SERVER NOCH OFFLINE ODER KANN ICH MICH BLOS NED EINLOGGEN BITTE EINMAL NE ANSTÄNDIGE ANTWORT UND KEINE DUMMEN SPRÜCHE!


----------



## suchtihh (12. August 2009)

ja auf dem Echsenkessel is es mal ganz RoFl im mom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gildenmeber sind teils on und bei anderen Gildenmembern wird der server als off angezeigt ! 

echt voll LUSTIG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

danke Blizzard


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (12. August 2009)

Hellscreams schrieb:


> KÖNNTE MIR ETZ BITTE EINER SAGEN WAS LOS IST? SIND DIE SERVER NOCH OFFLINE ODER KANN ICH MICH BLOS NED EINLOGGEN BITTE EINMAL NE ANSTÄNDIGE ANTWORT UND KEINE DUMMEN SPRÜCHE!



ist trotzdem /inc

deine caps-taste klemmt.


----------



## Mystic_Blue (12. August 2009)

Hellscreams schrieb:


> KÖNNTE MIR ETZ BITTE EINER SAGEN WAS LOS IST? SIND DIE SERVER NOCH OFFLINE ODER KANN ICH MICH BLOS NED EINLOGGEN BITTE EINMAL NE ANSTÄNDIGE ANTWORT UND KEINE DUMMEN SPRÜCHE!


Zum einem würde ich sagen deine Caps-Taste klemmt und Du kommst deshalb nicht rein weil Dein Kennwort immer falsch übertragen wird. 

Zum anderen denk ich wirst Du genauso wie alle anderen warten müssen bis die Server wieder laufen. Es sein denn Du sitzt in Paris und hast immer so einen blauen Schnörkel vor Deinem Namen. DANN, aber auch NUR DANN würd ich mir Gedanken machen.

BTW: Wie schön das ich noch auf der Arbeit sitze und alles nachher wenn ich zuhause bin eh wieder läuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (12. August 2009)

es geht ned darum wo ich sitze.. ich will wissen OB die server noch off sind oder ich einfach die realmliste ned sehen kann weil ne datei beschädigt ist.


----------



## Mystic_Blue (12. August 2009)

Hellscreams schrieb:


> es geht ned darum wo ich sitze.. ich will wissen OB die server noch off sind oder ich einfach die realmliste ned sehen kann weil ne datei beschädigt ist.



Wenn Du meinst das es an Deinen Dateien liegt lass doch einfach mal ein Repair drüber laufen. Dann siehst es doch. Ich denke allerdings eher das es doch noch an den Servern liegt. Wenn Du daran aber zweifelst ist Repair.exe der einfachste Weg das rauszufinden.

Oder hat noch jemand andere Vorschläge?


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (12. August 2009)

Mystic_Blue schrieb:


> Wenn Du meinst das es an Deinen Dateien liegt lass doch einfach mal ein Repair drüber laufen. Dann siehst es doch. Ich denke allerdings eher das es doch noch an den Servern liegt. Wenn Du daran aber zweifelst ist Repair.exe der einfachste Weg das rauszufinden.
> 
> Oder hat noch jemand andere Vorschläge?



und wieso weist das ned sicher?

kann mir irgendjemand sagen ob der server noch off ist der es auch weis das er off ist? und es nicht nur vermutet?


----------



## Nimroth22 (12. August 2009)

Ein 2279 Seiten langer Thread man man ich bin echt beeindruckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (12. August 2009)

push


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (12. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> push




dauernd nur diese dummen unnützen kommentare 


kann mir irgendjemand sagen ob der server noch off ist der es auch weis das er off ist? und es nicht nur vermutet? 


kann niemand der sich sicher ist diese simple frage beantworten?


----------



## Teradas (12. August 2009)

Hellscreams schrieb:


> dauernd nur diese dummen unnützen kommentare
> 
> 
> kann mir irgendjemand sagen ob der server noch off ist der es auch weis das er off ist? und es nicht nur vermutet?
> ...


Welcher denn genau (:?


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (12. August 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Welcher denn genau (:?



ich sagte server nich realm... ich kann keine sprache und keine realmliste sehen wieos was stimmt nicht .. ist server noch down oder kann blos ich nix sehen!? kann jetzt bitte jemand nicht spammen und diese frage beanwtworten!


----------



## Teradas (12. August 2009)

Hellscreams schrieb:


> ich sagte server nich realm... ich kann keine sprache und keine realmliste sehen wieos was stimmt nicht .. ist server noch down oder kann blos ich nix sehen!? kann jetzt bitte jemand nicht spammen und diese frage beanwtworten!


Wenn du deine Frage mal auf Deutsch stellst,ja.


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (12. August 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Wenn du deine Frage mal auf Deutsch stellst,ja.



die is auf detusch.. sind die blizzard wow server noch offline oder laufen die schon wieder? kann man eine realmliste sehen oder nicht? kann man schon ne sprache auswählen weil bei mir steht nur entwicklung und ne leere realliste verdammt


----------



## WeRkO (12. August 2009)

Hmm, Server sind online


----------



## Teradas (12. August 2009)

Hellscreams schrieb:


> die is auf detusch.. sind die blizzard wow server noch offline oder laufen die schon wieder? kann man eine realmliste sehen oder nicht? kann man schon ne sprache auswählen weil bei mir steht nur entwicklung und ne leere realliste verdammt


Ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Server sind online.
Man kann die Realmliste sehen und die Sprachen kann man auch auswählen,was bei dir los ist kA.


----------



## Shadowforce2 (12. August 2009)

------>unnützer kommentar<------


ne im ernst,die server sind oben 
bei dir stimmt was nich


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (12. August 2009)

Shadowforce2 schrieb:


> ------>unnützer kommentar<------
> 
> 
> ne im ernst,die server sind oben
> bei dir stimmt was nich




na endlich dnake nach 9 mal fragen udn 1 stunde auf nix warten endlich ne richtige antwort danke

und wann sind sie online gekommen?


----------



## Teradas (12. August 2009)

Hellscreams schrieb:


> na endlich dnake nach 9 mal fragen udn 1 stunde auf nix warten endlich ne richtige antwort danke
> 
> und wann sind sie online gekommen?


Ich konnte mich Heute mittag schon einloggen.


----------



## Bloodace (12. August 2009)

oha die seitenanzahl xD


----------



## bobrbob (12. August 2009)

hallo, ich komme nich on,nach dem einlogen bleibt das bild stehen, warum, hielfe


----------



## nooblike (12. August 2009)

War bei mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... jedoch nach gefühlten 3-5min ging alles normal weiter wie gewohnt -.^

edit: und ja ich konnte mich schon heute mittag um 12 uhr einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , lag wohl daran das meiner nicht von den erweiterten betroffen war.


----------



## Bloodace (12. August 2009)

lass das bild einfach mal nen bisschen schwarz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also mach nix... vlt. gehts dann weg


----------



## Potpotom (13. August 2009)

Ist heute Donnerstag und dein Mittwochsthread ist noch offen?


----------



## kaldorei (19. August 2009)

Tja Hi, komischerweise will ich mich immer Mittwochmorgens einloggen und es geht nicht...bin wohl ein Mittwochsspieler (bei WoW ganz schlecht...)....lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (19. August 2009)

Oh man, dat wird wohl heute nichts mit Koch & Angel Daily vor der Schule =/

Edit: Hey, nathrezim ist doch online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (19. August 2009)

Also bei mir ging alles ^^ Nur dauert ewig bis das Einloggen vorrangeht ....


----------



## Synus (19. August 2009)

Son schöner Tag heute..und ich sitze 10 Stunden in der Schule :/


----------



## Tweetycat280 (19. August 2009)

haha hab Urlaub aber zock auch nicht geniese das schöne wetter


----------



## Acthelion (19. August 2009)

Mittwoch ist doch der Tag, an dem ich mich vormittags mit anderen Dingen befassen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gryphos (19. August 2009)

moinsen allerseits 
mal schauen, was der tag heute bringt ^^

*Kaffee und Brötchen hinstell*


----------



## Demitrius (19. August 2009)

*kaffeebereitstell*

Moin Ihr, 

welcher boss issn heute freigeschaltet für PDK???


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (19. August 2009)

fraktionschampion...


----------



## Mikolomeus (19. August 2009)

moin moin

na wazzz up?

aja, danke für den kalten kaffee und den kalten brötchen =))


----------



## Xsender (19. August 2009)

Mittwoch !!!! :/


----------



## CharlySteven (19. August 2009)

Xsender schrieb:


> Mittwoch !!!! :/



hast du gut erkannt....


aber die server sind oc hheut nur von 5 bis 7 down, oder gabs wieder schwierigkeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (19. August 2009)

looloololololo FUUUUUUUUUUU BLIZZ wass soll den der scheiZz jetzt is der server nicht dauwn ich prauch doch zeit für Köhrpehrpflehge und mein hund brauicht auchmalwieder was zu essen ich zahl ja nicht umsonst 13 € im monat da kann ich ja wohl ehrwarten das ich mittwochs von 5-11 wahrtungsarbiten hab ich hofe doch dass mir die zheit abgezogen wirt sohnst hör ich auf mit WOW


----------



## ChrisM1988 (19. August 2009)

shartas schrieb:


> looloololololo FUUUUUUUUUUU BLIZZ wass soll den der scheiZz jetzt is der server nicht dauwn ich prauch doch zeit für Köhrpehrpflehge und mein hund brauicht auchmalwieder was zu essen ich zahl ja nicht umsonst 13 € im monat da kann ich ja wohl ehrwarten das ich mittwochs von 5-11 wahrtungsarbiten hab ich hofe doch dass mir die zheit abgezogen wirt sohnst hör ich auf mit WOW




Made my Day XD


----------



## Elpidio (19. August 2009)

shartas schrieb:


> looloololololo FUUUUUUUUUUU BLIZZ wass soll den der scheiZz jetzt is der server nicht dauwn ich prauch doch zeit für Köhrpehrpflehge und mein hund brauicht auchmalwieder was zu essen ich zahl ja nicht umsonst 13 € im monat da kann ich ja wohl ehrwarten das ich mittwochs von 5-11 wahrtungsarbiten hab ich hofe doch dass mir die zheit abgezogen wirt sohnst hör ich auf mit WOW



Aber sonst geht es dir gut, oder?


----------



## Sony24 (19. August 2009)

shartas schrieb:


> looloololololo FUUUUUUUUUUU BLIZZ wass soll den der scheiZz jetzt is der server nicht dauwn ich prauch doch zeit für Köhrpehrpflehge und mein hund brauicht auchmalwieder was zu essen ich zahl ja nicht umsonst 13 &#8364; im monat da kann ich ja wohl ehrwarten das ich mittwochs von 5-11 wahrtungsarbiten hab ich hofe doch dass mir die zheit abgezogen wirt sohnst hör ich auf mit WOW



Spar dir das Geld vom Wasser und Seife und investiere in ein Wörterbuch, damit bist du besser bedient.


Eigentlich bin ich nicht so ein nörgler was die Deutsche Rechtschreibung betrifft, aber das Wort Köhrpehrpflehge überfordert meine Toleranz.

Wobei das nicht das einzig falsch geschriebene ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morder (19. August 2009)

Elpidio schrieb:


> Aber sonst geht es dir gut, oder?



weißt du was ironie ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garkeiner (19. August 2009)

Wie der Server ist NICHT down? Das wirft meine gesamte Lebensroutine durcheinander...was mache ich denn jetzt....und hoffentlich habe ich alles richtig geschrieben...ansonsten werde ich ja gesteinigt...;-)


----------



## Sony24 (19. August 2009)

Garkeiner schrieb:


> Wie der Server ist NICHT down? Das wirft meine gesamte Lebensroutine durcheinander...was mache ich denn jetzt....und hoffentlich habe ich alles richtig geschrieben...ansonsten werde ich ja gesteinigt...;-)



Sorry, aber hast du dir den Post mal durchgelesen?

Die Worte die falsch geschrieben sind, lernt man in der 3 Vs.


----------



## 11Raiden (19. August 2009)

Gryphos schrieb:


> moinsen allerseits
> mal schauen, was der tag heute bringt ^^
> *Kaffee und Brötchen hinstell*


Moinsen!
*sich einen Pott Kaffe holt und ein Brötchen mit Käse nimmt*

Ja, schauen wir mal.
An der Nordseeküste scheint die Sonne und es ist auf der Arbeit noch ganz angenehm auszuhalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (19. August 2009)

also im südlichsten Sachsen ist das Thermometer schon über die 25°C Marke um 8 Uhr gerutscht herrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrlich

ich werd mir dann Bikinis im Freibad anschauen denn die Kids sitzen in der Schule hehe

ach wie schööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööön


----------



## Angelsilver (19. August 2009)

shartas schrieb:


> looloololololo FUUUUUUUUUUU BLIZZ wass soll den der scheiZz jetzt is der server nicht dauwn ich prauch doch zeit für Köhrpehrpflehge und mein hund brauicht auchmalwieder was zu essen ich zahl ja nicht umsonst 13 € im monat da kann ich ja wohl ehrwarten das ich mittwochs von 5-11 wahrtungsarbiten hab ich hofe doch dass mir die zheit abgezogen wirt sohnst hör ich auf mit WOW



Also wenn du so in etwa 2 jahre alt bist ist der Text nich schlecht ansonsten gehörst du mit dem Duden erschlagen


----------



## Ichtot71 (19. August 2009)

Gryphos schrieb:


> moinsen allerseits
> mal schauen, was der tag heute bringt ^^
> 
> *Kaffee und Brötchen hinstell*



*brötchen mit Käse nehm*

hmm lecker die Brötpchen aprpopo Brötchen ich geh noch ne runde Frühstückel soll ich wem was mitbringen ?


----------



## abe15 (19. August 2009)

Mhhhh bis wann ist down? Bin grade aus der Schule nach Hause gekommen wegen Lehrermangel und will zocken XD (Hab grade keine Lust das Spiel zu starten  und selbst nachzuschaun*gg*)


----------



## Ichtot71 (19. August 2009)

Sind schon On


----------



## Demitrius (19. August 2009)

schon lange on abe xD


----------



## abe15 (19. August 2009)

OK danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann hautta rein und viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodsaber (19. August 2009)

Na Super ey da schläft man mal aus...
und vermutet das FdS wieder bis 16:00 nich betretbar is... (wie immer)

und da sind die server schon seit 3 h offen xD
*freu*

ach und Guten Morgen leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mungamau (19. August 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Mhhhh bis wann ist down? Bin grade aus der Schule nach Hause gekommen wegen Lehrermangel und will zocken XD (Hab grade keine Lust das Spiel zu starten  und selbst nachzuschaun*gg*)



Werden nur restartet


----------



## Dragonchen (26. August 2009)

da ist ja wieder unser mittwochsthread juhhhhu bliz ist auch wach =) freu


----------



## Nourius (26. August 2009)

jujuuuuu hoffendlich gehts diesma schneller beii blizz


----------



## Mawoxx (26. August 2009)

Jo, jetzt müssen wir uns aber benehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (26. August 2009)

mal so eine frage wie geht das eigentlich mit den erfolgen ab, wenn cata raus kommt werden dann bestimmte erfolge zurück gesetzt zum beispiel der entdecker titel, weil die alten gebiete ja neu gemacht werden und somit der erfolg dann ja auch nicht mehr aktuell ist


----------



## Natsumee (26. August 2009)

@ Noxiel Geduld?^^ wir haben halb 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (26. August 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> mal so eine frage wie geht das eigentlich mit den erfolgen ab, wenn cata raus kommt werden dann bestimmte erfolge zurück gesetzt zum beispiel der entdecker titel, weil die alten gebiete ja neu gemacht werden und somit der erfolg dann ja auch nicht mehr aktuell ist



Denke mal es wird einen neuen Titel geben, der den des Entdeckers ergänzt.

Ps: Das hat bestimmt nur so lange gedauert den Thread wieder zu öffnen, weil die Nachtschwärmer (größter Thread auf Buffed) Angst hatten das wir sie zu schnell überholen. Sabotage Ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg
xx-elf


----------



## bloodstar (26. August 2009)

veraltete titel sind wahrscheinlich heldentaten....

hey heut is mittwoch, ich bin abeiten und merk nix von den sererarbeiten

btw, soll morgen früh nochma was seyn?

Mittwöchliche Morgengrüße aus Karlsuhe =)


----------



## Natsumee (26. August 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> mal so eine frage wie geht das eigentlich mit den erfolgen ab, wenn cata raus kommt werden dann bestimmte erfolge zurück gesetzt zum beispiel der entdecker titel, weil die alten gebiete ja neu gemacht werden und somit der erfolg dann ja auch nicht mehr aktuell ist



es wird sicher neue Erfolge geben, die abgeschlossenen erfolge bleiben auch abgeschlossen


----------



## Spyflander (26. August 2009)

hm da hab ich mal frei... hoffe die server gehen früher wieder on. Naja aber da heute der neue pdc boss kommt glaub ich da nicht drann^^ mal schauen wie der so ist, bisher haben wir bis auf den ersten boss alle im First try gelegt =) (25iger) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mawoxx (26. August 2009)

> zum beispiel der entdecker titel, weil die alten gebiete ja neu gemacht werden und somit der erfolg dann ja auch nicht mehr aktuell ist



Kann ich doch nix für, wenn die alles verwüsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## david33 (26. August 2009)

moin moin erstma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also es ist doch imer wieder fazinierend wie blizz einen bei der stange hält hehe

und zu Mittwoch sag i nur ,,, entzug hin oder her,,,, da merkt man erst was einen fehlt, wenn man sein hobby net spielen kann.


----------



## zero15 (26. August 2009)

So endlich wach .. und gleich ma nach unten gehn nen Kaffee holen  

und weiter Mittwochthread lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Morgengrüße aus dem sonnigen Österreich ^^


----------



## Willer (26. August 2009)

wünsche euch allen einen guten morgen
*ein schluck kaffee schlürf*

*und eine kanne in die runde stell*

gibts eigentlich schon einen genaueren termin für das addon?


----------



## Natsumee (26. August 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Ps: Das hat bestimmt nur so lange gedauert den Thread wieder zu öffnen, weil die Nachtschwärmer (größter Thread auf Buffed) Angst hatten das wir sie zu schnell überholen. Sabotage Ftw
> 
> ...



nein weil es hier viele "dummköpfe" gegeben hat/gibt welche auch an nicht Mittwoche gepostet haben... (zwar nicht so krass aber naja) mods wollten das nicht mehr und schliesen das nun immer, aber Sabotage könnte es schon sein das sie extra lange schlafen am mittwoch^^


----------



## Lúmea (26. August 2009)

Guten morgen zusammen 

*kaffee hinstell und brötchen futter*

na habt ihr auch gut geschlafen? Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange die server heute down sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich tippe auf 13 uhr wenn nicht sogar später


----------



## Krinos (26. August 2009)

Ich denke mal das sie den Erfolg den es bis jetzt gibt zu ner Heldentat machen und einen Erfolg für die "neue" Welt einführen da es ja dann auch leichter wird die Gebiete zu entdecken durch das fliegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rickd (26. August 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

was ich mich Frage im Rahmen des neuen AddOns ? Wird es dann wieder legendäre Chat Erlebnisse im Brachland Channel geben ;-) Was für die Allianz der Hogger, ist für uns Hordler ja Brachland Chat gewesen ;-) Yes, i survived it... three times !

gruß


----------



## Kimbini (26. August 2009)

mein Realm macht heute Pause bis 15 Uhr. Finde ich nicht weiter tragisch, weil ich hoffe, daß nach der zusätzlichen Wartung morgen alle Instanzen jederzeit und ohne Warteschlange betreten werden können. Egal ob Classic, BC oder WotLK.


----------



## Dimpfer (26. August 2009)

Willer schrieb:


> wünsche euch allen einen guten morgen
> *ein schluck kaffee schlürf*
> 
> *und eine kanne in die runde stell*
> ...



bisher meinten sie nur 2010.........


----------



## Shileen (26. August 2009)

Lúmea schrieb:


> Guten morgen zusammen
> 
> *kaffee hinstell und brötchen futter*
> 
> ...




nein nicht gut geschlafen.... moah wie kannst du in aller ruhe brötchen essen??? ich muss in einem soooooooooo langweiligem lehrgang sitzen und vergammel und dazu immer noch server down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *schnief*


----------



## david33 (26. August 2009)

ma ne frage ...

kan man die accgebundenen sachn die zb ein drui hat (leder ) wieder ausziehn und zb den schurken schicken ?


----------



## Demyriella (26. August 2009)

Sodele ihr Lieben und Unlieben,

ich geh dann mal auf die Schaff und ärger meinen Chef bissl... Bis nächsten Mittwoch..

Bussi oder Take 5... suchts euch aus... Winkssss


----------



## zero15 (26. August 2009)

Lúmea schrieb:


> na habt ihr auch gut geschlafen? Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange die server heute down sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



geschlafen gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke für nachfrage 

aber hoffentlich sin die server net so lange down :/

mfg


----------



## Krinos (26. August 2009)

ICh mach mir jetzt erstmal müsli schgreibt mal weiter hier hopp hopp ich will was lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (26. August 2009)

david33 schrieb:


> ma ne frage ...
> 
> kan man die accgebundenen sachn die zb ein drui hat (leder ) wieder ausziehn und zb den schurken schicken ?



ja, sind ja accgebunben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dimpfer (26. August 2009)

Shileen schrieb:


> nein nicht gut geschlafen.... moah wie kannst du in aller ruhe brötchen essen??? ich muss in einem soooooooooo langweiligem lehrgang sitzen und vergammel und dazu immer noch server down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



beim lehrgang internet und lappi mit wow??  oO

ICH WILL DEIN JOB!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (26. August 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> nein weil es hier viele "dummköpfe" gegeben hat/gibt welche auch an nicht Mittwoche gepostet haben... (zwar nicht so krass aber naja) mods wollten das nicht mehr und schliesen das nun immer, aber Sabotage könnte es schon sein das sie extra lange schlafen am mittwoch^^



Mods wurden bestimmt bestochen, mit ingame-Gold oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Kekse und Cola rumreich*


----------



## Mawoxx (26. August 2009)

> ich muss in einem soooooooooo langweiligem lehrgang sitzen und vergammel und dazu immer noch server down



Wieso interessiert Dich in nem Lehrgang, dass die Server down sind?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willer (26. August 2009)

> bisher meinten sie nur 2010.........



danke hatte schon auf was genaueres gehofft das blizz das auch immer so spannend machen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





zwecks dem erfolg denke ich mal das man seinen titel behält und dann im addon einen neuen bekommt


----------



## Dragonchen (26. August 2009)

dann habe ich auch noch ne frage, und zwar wie wir ja mittlerweile wiisen, soll azhara das startgebiet der goblins werden aber was ist dan mit dem süßen kleinen bauen drachen (der auczh nach 500 kills noch nicht bei mir ist) passieren ?????

Kann man den dan wo anders farmen ???
Verschwindet er ganz????

Fragen über Fragen und nur BLIZZ kennt die antwort^^


----------



## bloodstar (26. August 2009)

hey ich hab ne idee.... 


Vote 4 close ^^


----------



## Leang (26. August 2009)

Kimbini schrieb:


> mein Realm macht heute Pause bis 15 Uhr. Finde ich nicht weiter tragisch, weil ich hoffe, daß nach der zusätzlichen Wartung morgen alle Instanzen jederzeit und ohne Warteschlange betreten werden können. Egal ob Classic, BC oder WotLK.




tja dacht ich auch mal bei meinem server (mithrilorden), da hat blizz des ja schon (angeblich) gemacht u. hatte nun schon öfters ne warteschlage vor den ini´s <.<


----------



## xx-elf (26. August 2009)

Mawoxx schrieb:


> Wieso interessiert Dich in nem Lehrgang, dass die Server down sind?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lehrgang= Schule= Schlafen/Karten Spielen(wenn Pc´s in Reichweite sind)/Zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicolanda (26. August 2009)

Ich bin heute krank... Und dann mittwoch -.- ich STERBE!!!!!


----------



## Krinos (26. August 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> *Kekse und Cola rumreich*



Ihh kekse und cola zum frühstück nein danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Easynator (26. August 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> Fragen über Fragen und nur BLIZZ kennt die antwort^^




Ja so ist das, aber ich denke das sie ihn rauspatchen werden wie den ZA Bären z.B.!!!


----------



## Dragonchen (26. August 2009)

Easynator schrieb:


> Ja so ist das, aber ich denke das sie ihn rauspatchen werden wie den ZA Bären z.B.!!!




och manno ich hoffe bis dahin ist er endlich meiner sammlung beigetreten^^


----------



## Easynator (26. August 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> och manno ich hoffe bis dahin ist er endlich meiner sammlung beigetreten^^




na meinen Segen hast du jedenfals, aber gibt ja nun auch andere feine kleine Pets von den neuen rarmobs


----------



## Mawoxx (26. August 2009)

Meines Wissens nach, ist es nicht möglich auf Lehrgangs Pc's irgendwelche Spiele zu installieren, ohne Admin-Rechte zu besitzen, ging ja darum, dass es stört, wenn die WoW Server down sind, nicht um Karten spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (26. August 2009)

Nicolanda schrieb:


> Ich bin heute krank... Und dann mittwoch -.- ich STERBE!!!!!



Machst du krank um zu zocken?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Krinos schrieb:


> Ihh kekse und cola zum frühstück nein danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jeder wie es ihm gefällt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Edit


Mawoxx schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach, ist es nicht möglich auf Lehrgangs Pc's irgendwelche Spiele zu installieren, ohne Admin-Rechte zu besitzen, ging ja darum, dass es stört, wenn die WoW Server down sind, nicht um Karten spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei uns in der Berufsschule kann ich am Rechner zocken (wenn auch nicht wow), weil unsere Informatiklehrer zu dämlich sind uns vollständig das I-net zu sperren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (26. August 2009)

Easynator schrieb:


> na meinen Segen hast du jedenfals, aber gibt ja nun auch andere feine kleine Pets von den neuen rarmobs




das ist ja das gleiche was ist wenn das brachland putt geht ist der dino dann immernoch an seinem platz oder bekommen die auch andere plätze ????

Ich hab soviele fragen ich könnte einen roman schreiben nur mit fragen^^


----------



## Easynator (26. August 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> das ist ja das gleiche was ist wenn das brachland putt geht ist der dino dann immernoch an seinem platz oder bekommen die auch andere plätze ????
> 
> Ich hab soviele fragen ich könnte einen roman schreiben nur mit fragen^^




Das ist ja der Reiz an Cataclysm, niemand weiss was uns erwartet wenn wir aus Nordend wieder zurückkehren!


----------



## Mawoxx (26. August 2009)

> Ich hab soviele fragen ich könnte einen roman schreiben nur mit fragen^^



Genau da liegt das Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Geduld, Geduld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willer (26. August 2009)

> ch hab soviele fragen ich könnte einen roman schreiben nur mit fragen^^



glaube die haben wir alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einfach abwarten und schauen was auf uns zu kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lúmea (26. August 2009)

Das ist eh das beste was man machen kann im grunde weil keiner weiss genau was kommt also mach ich mir da auch kein kopf drüber und lass mich überraschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (26. August 2009)

ok ich werde VERSUCHEN mich in gedult zu üben aber ich kann nix versprechen ich bin von natur aus  HÜPERNEUGIRIG^^


----------



## Mawoxx (26. August 2009)

Ich weiss nur eines:


> Mitunter sorgt Garroshs Eifer für Konflikte mit dem Kriegshäuptling der Horde. Thralls Entscheidung, Nordend zu erforschen, anstatt die Horde von Anfang an zu mobilisieren, führte dazu, dass der frustrierte Garrosh den Kriegshäuptling zu einem Zweikampf im Ring der Ehre herausforderte. Ein Angriff durch die Gefolgsleute des Lichkönigs setzte dem jedoch ein jähes Ende. So herrscht zwischen Garrosh und dem Kriegshäuptling noch Klärungsbedarf... und die hitzköpfige Rücksichtslosigkeit Garroshs beginnt jenen, denen der gefährliche Zorn eines Höllschrei vertraut ist, Sorgen zu machen.



Ich will DEN nich als Chef 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zero15 (26. August 2009)

Mawoxx schrieb:


> Ich weiss nur eines:
> 
> 
> Ich will DEN nich als Chef
> ...




Why finde deine eigentlich ganz cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mario68 (26. August 2009)

Mawoxx schrieb:


> Ich weiss nur eines:
> 
> 
> Ich will DEN nich als Chef
> ...





Jeder bekommt was er verdinnt hat ^^


----------



## Spyflander (26. August 2009)

laaangweilig...


----------



## Seawater (26. August 2009)

Kann man als Hunter ne Giraffe vom Brachland zu seinem Pet machen?


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (26. August 2009)

Mario68 schrieb:


> Jeder bekommt was er verdinnt hat ^^



mal Wörterbücher in den Raum werf....


----------



## Mawoxx (26. August 2009)

> Jeder bekommt was er verdinnt hat ^^



ein "e" dazu, ein "n" weg, wäre super

...und, btw, Allianzler können dazu ja wohl sehr wenig beitragen


----------



## zero15 (26. August 2009)

Die sollen endlich ma für meinen Mage anstatt Sheep etc. ne Giraffe einfügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre ma richtig nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (26. August 2009)

Morgen!
War lang net hier^^ was geht


----------



## Willer (26. August 2009)

> Die sollen endlich ma für meinen Mage anstatt Sheep etc. ne Giraffe einfügen biggrin.gif wäre ma richtig nice tongue.gif



und wie soll das in niedriegeren räumen aussen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



läuft die dann mitn geduckten kopf rum oder wird der kopf durch die decke gehn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mario68 (26. August 2009)

Mawoxx schrieb:


> ein "e" dazu, ein "n" weg, wäre super
> 
> ...und, btw, Allianzler können dazu ja wohl sehr wenig beitragen




sorry bin gerade erst aus dem bett gefallen ! und beruhige dich hab noch nen hordi im nachtschrank


----------



## Tweetycat280 (26. August 2009)

Wie sang Rudi Carell früher

Lasst Euch Überraschen Schnell kann es geschehen

was ich Top fände keine Open Beta u alle kommen hin u wissen erstmal nichts u vorallem keine 24 Stunden 85er oder nach 2 Tage Raidcontent clear Meldungen mehr


----------



## Crash_hunter (26. August 2009)

zero15 schrieb:


> Die sollen endlich ma für meinen Mage anstatt Sheep etc. ne Giraffe einfügen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ne cooler wäre, wenn man mobs in kleine gnome mit noggenfrogger(oder wies noch mal heißt) verwandelt


----------



## Maradil (26. August 2009)

ich auch, hey ihr Pingus ;-P

btw. Giraffen kann man leider nciht zähmen, glaub ich... wäre aber ma geil, wenn man so alle Tiere zähmen könnte ^^


----------



## Mawoxx (26. August 2009)

> anstatt Sheep etc. ne Giraffe



Heisst das dann "giraffen" statt "sheepen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fogbob (26. August 2009)

Oder ein Zebra was gleichzeitig als Mount fungiert, aber diese idee gibts ja schon seit es den Jäger gibt, dass er auf seinem Pet reiten kann ... wer weiß was das Addon für alle bereit hält! :-D


----------



## Willer (26. August 2009)

> was ich Top fände keine Open Beta u alle kommen hin u wissen erstmal nichts u vorallem keine 24 Stunden 85er oder nach 2 Tage Raidcontent clear Meldungen mehr



stimm ich dir voll zu ... das war nervig beim LK


----------



## xx-elf (26. August 2009)

Willer schrieb:


> und wie soll das in niedriegeren räumen aussen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mammut *hust*.

Irgendwie ist der Mittwochsthread ein bischen eingepennt, schreib mal pls jemand was interessantes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morfelpotz (26. August 2009)

Wär auch für nen paar neue Sheep-Formen
z.B. Truthahn - Brühschleimer xD - Eichhörnchen - Gorilla oder sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (26. August 2009)

das nur Müll im Fernsehen kommt


----------



## Krinos (26. August 2009)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> ne cooler wäre, wenn man mobs in kleine gnome mit noggenfrogger(oder wies noch mal heißt) verwandelt


Noggenfrogger haha sind das dann gnomen-frösche XD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  es heißt noggenfogger


----------



## blackzone (26. August 2009)

Morfelpotz schrieb:


> Wär auch für nen paar neue Sheep-Formen
> z.B. Truthahn - Brühschleimer xD - Eichhörnchen - Gorilla oder sowas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Gorrillas übersieht man wenigstens als tank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (26. August 2009)

ich glaube, die armen, zarten Tigermounts werden mit dem AddOn ziemlich zu kämpfen haben, wenn Hunter wirklich Platte tragen könnne.... da wäre es von Vorteil, wenn Hunter dann son fetten T-Rex zähmen und reiten könnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder n Kodo..ka ^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (26. August 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Mammut *hust*.
> 
> Irgendwie ist der Mittwochsthread ein bischen eingepennt, schreib mal pls jemand was interessantes
> 
> ...


Wann war ader Mittwoch thread mal informativ? lustig ists hier. Nach der 1000 seite hab ich pause gemacht, war seit dem was interessantes und hochwertiges in aller munde?


----------



## zero15 (26. August 2009)

Morfelpotz schrieb:


> z.B. Truthahn - Brühschleimer xD - Eichhörnchen - Gorilla oder sowas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LÖL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne also die ersten 2 eher net aber Eichhörnchen könnte ich mir vorstellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (26. August 2009)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> Wann war ader Mittwoch thread mal informativ? lustig ists hier. Nach der 1000 seite hab ich pause gemacht, war seit dem was interessantes und hochwertiges in aller munde?



lies nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (26. August 2009)

Morfelpotz schrieb:


> Wär auch für nen paar neue Sheep-Formen
> z.B. Truthahn - Brühschleimer xD - Eichhörnchen - Gorilla oder sowas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaa Eichhörnchen ich stell mir das gerade in der Arena vor.

Mage/pala (schlechte Kombo ich weis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), der mage *Eichhörnched* den einen Gegner und der haut  den pala als Eichhörnchen im enrage um  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Mfg
Xx-ElF


----------



## Crash_hunter (26. August 2009)

Maradil schrieb:


> lies nach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pfff seh ich wien lese pingu aus?


----------



## zero15 (26. August 2009)

So die letzte Stunde vor Server Start ist angebrochen...

*freu*

mfg

btw Hier bei mir in Österreich hats atm 25 ° C bei strahlendem Sonnenschein


----------



## Maradil (26. August 2009)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> pfff seh ich wien lese pingu aus?



ne eher wien Unfallpingu, ashte schon recht xD

aber ich haba uch seid Wochen ncihtmehr hier reingeschaut


----------



## Mawoxx (26. August 2009)

> wenn Hunter wirklich Platte tragen könnne



Wo steht das?!


----------



## Sethclaw (26. August 2009)

morgn zsm, gammelt nich soviel bis 15 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (26. August 2009)

wasn das fürn Komisches Wetter gestern Regen u heut wieder 28 °C im Schatten


----------



## Maradil (26. August 2009)

zero15 schrieb:


> btw Hier bei mir in Österreich hats atm 25 ° C bei strahlendem Sonnenschein



hier in RLP hats 18 Grad, bewölkt, kurz vor Regen glaub ich... kacke


----------



## Spyflander (26. August 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> was ich Top fände keine Open Beta u alle kommen hin u wissen erstmal nichts u vorallem keine 24 Stunden 85er oder nach 2 Tage Raidcontent clear Meldungen mehr



naja... hast du bock auf nen verbuggtes spiel?? man brauch die beta um wenigstens die groben bugs auszumerzen bzw feedback von der community einzu bringen. Wird also unvermeidbar sein =)
Mir is das ehrlich gesagt relatiev sollen die doch alleine auf 85 rumdümpeln...


----------



## Maradil (26. August 2009)

Mawoxx schrieb:


> Wo steht das?!



da frgaste mcih jetzt was, ich hab gestern glaub 2 Stunden AddOn news gelesen, ka wo das stand, aber es war eine seriöse seite, das kann ich dir versichern


----------



## Crash_hunter (26. August 2009)

zero15 schrieb:


> btw Hier bei mir in Österreich hats atm 25 ° C bei strahlendem Sonnenschein


hmmm Wolfenbütteledeckt 18°...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Will mehr sonne weniger Feuchtigkeit!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (26. August 2009)

Blizz hat auch wieder ne Extra Seite hingezimmert nette HGB


----------



## xx-elf (26. August 2009)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> hmmm Wolfenbütteledeckt 18°...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hamburg sonnige 23 Grad und wir noch wärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zero15 (26. August 2009)

Maradil schrieb:


> i wenn Hunter wirklich Platte tragen könnne.... da wäre es von Vorteil


 

Wooot ...


Dann warte ich noch bis mein Mage platte tragen kann dann is alles perfekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (26. August 2009)

hoffe mein Rechner ist diesmal Schneller mit den Wartungsarbeiten als die Von Blizz


----------



## Crash_hunter (26. August 2009)

zero15 schrieb:


> Wooot ...
> 
> 
> Dann warte ich noch bis mein Mage platte tragen kann dann is alles perfekt
> ...


nene dann geht ihr teppichimage ja kaputt... Aus Stoff und ständig am Boden... Dann würde es ja heißen: Hart wie Stahl und explosive, ergo ne Atombombe^^


----------



## Bif (26. August 2009)

Scheisskalt in Stuttgart und Regen!

BTW: Ich will nen TaurenDudu als Mount!!!
Immer Milch dabei und der leckt auch meine Wunden!


----------



## zero15 (26. August 2009)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> Dann würde es ja heißen: Hart wie Stahl und explosive, ergo ne Atombombe^^



Joa das wäre doch ma was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## xx-elf (26. August 2009)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> nene dann geht ihr teppichimage ja kaputt... Aus Stoff und ständig am Boden... Dann würde es ja heißen: Hart wie Stahl und explosive, ergo ne Atombombe^^



Jo Plattenmage und Krieger wird auf Stoff zurückgestuft, soweit kommt es noch das mich dann im Bg so ne Ballerinas anchargen und Vollplattengnome mich mit Pyros zuballern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (26. August 2009)

Bif schrieb:


> Scheisskalt in Stuttgart und Regen!
> 
> BTW: Ich will nen TaurenDudu als Mount!!!
> Immer Milch dabei und der leckt auch meine Wunden!


Nene viel cooler als pet^^ 

En Pet, was ich nach belieben in ne katze en Baum en Bärchen oder sone komische eule verwandeln kann, wäre klasse


----------



## zero15 (26. August 2009)

So Grad was feines gelesen ^^ 

dass Shadowmourne aufgrund ihrer Werte insbesondere für Krieger, Todesritter und Paladine konzipiert wurde. Schamanen und Jäger würden dagegen weniger von der Waffe profitieren

ma schaun was die für ne Stats bekommt .. leider nix für mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (26. August 2009)

zero15 schrieb:


> So Grad was feines gelesen ^^
> 
> dass Shadowmourne aufgrund ihrer Werte insbesondere für Krieger, Todesritter und Paladine konzipiert wurde. Schamanen und Jäger würden dagegen weniger von der Waffe profitieren
> 
> ...


meinst frostmourne oder? Öhm  Hunteritem ist doch irgendwie klar


----------



## shartas (26. August 2009)

zero15 schrieb:


> Joa das wäre doch ma was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nix gibts die einzigste stoff klasse die es verdient hat platte zu tragen ist der hexer


edith ne crash des legendary in der eiskronenzitadelle heißt shadowmourne weil frostmourne zu mächtig ist um zu dropen ( hat blizz gesagt)


----------



## Mawoxx (26. August 2009)

> i wenn Hunter wirklich Platte tragen könnne.... da wäre es von Vorteil



...dann stelle ich mich in Mobgruppen und mach Dauer-Salve 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torode (26. August 2009)

Shadowmourne loote ich trotzdem dann als Schami^^ mach einfach PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (26. August 2009)

shartas schrieb:


> nix gibts die einzigste stoff klasse die es verdient hat platte zu tragen ist der hexer


ist klar, hp habter schon wien tank... noch en schild in die hand und auf gehts! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zero15 (26. August 2009)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> meinst frostmourne oder? Öhm  Hunteritem ist doch irgendwie klar



ne frostmourne wird net droppen in 3.3 da frostmourne die kontrolle über diene Seele oder so übernehmen würde... 
deshalb hat blizz en anderes legendary eingefügt und zwar ne Axt mit dem Namen Shadowmourne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Crash_hunter (26. August 2009)

zero15 schrieb:


> ne frostmourne wird net droppen in 3.3 da frostmourne die kontrolle über diene Seele oder so übernehmen würde...
> deshalb hat blizz en anderes legendary eingefügt und zwar ne Axt mit dem Namen Shadowmourne
> 
> 
> ...


ok, schade.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (26. August 2009)

echt für caster gabs lang kein Legendary mehr 


aber was ich gut find ist das die Verteidigungswertung weg fällt 

kann es sein das Blizzard das Motto Back to the Roots hat weil andere Sachen werden auch geändert bzw zurück gesetzt Waffenkunde ZM u so


----------



## Crash_hunter (26. August 2009)

sach mal spielt hier wer auf dem realms, die bis 15 uhr gewartet werden?


----------



## zero15 (26. August 2009)

Hier Bild von Shadowmourne : http://wow.buffed.de/pic_view.php?uid=1169...;it=wow_artikel

@ Tweetaca280 mit Cataclysm hat Blizz bestätigt das Legendary CasterWaffen implementiert werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## shartas (26. August 2009)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> sach mal spielt hier wer auf dem realms, die bis 15 uhr gewartet werden?



+


----------



## shartas (26. August 2009)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> sach mal spielt hier wer auf dem realms, die bis 15 uhr gewartet werden?



+


----------



## Mawoxx (26. August 2009)

> Hier Bild von Shadowmourne : http://wow.buffed.de/pic_view.php?uid=1169...;it=wow_artikel



Haben will.........sofort! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (26. August 2009)

shartas schrieb:


> +


was macht ihr mit dem servern immer? Es sind immer die selben, die mehr kaputt sind als die anderen. Der Mithrillorden und Blutkessel musste nnoch nie länger gewartet werden


----------



## Taksoa (26. August 2009)

Nehm ich auch aber nur weil´s Style hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Denn als Moonkin kann ich des ned tragen xD


----------



## Spyflander (26. August 2009)

da ziehts euch nei^^ die semifinals im 3on3 auf der gamescom... jeweils 2 heiler und 1 meeli. Solche combos hab ich auch noch net gesehen, die matches duern im schnit mindestens 10 min 
http://tv.esl.eu/de/vod/view/21512


----------



## Taksoa (26. August 2009)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> was macht ihr mit dem servern immer? Es sind immer die selben, die mehr kaputt sind als die anderen. Der Mithrillorden und Blutkessel musste nnoch nie länger gewartet werden



Naja wr lesen kann....Die Instanzserver werden erweitert/vergrößert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (26. August 2009)

ne da gibts heut wartungsarbeiten wegen dem problem mit den instanzserveren normal is dalvengyr auch einer der server die recht problemlos sind


----------



## baumthekaito (26. August 2009)

im gegensatz zu frostmourne find ich shadowmourne schon hässlich


----------



## Morfelpotz (26. August 2009)

> mit Cataclysm hat Blizz bestätigt das Legendary CasterWaffen implementiert werden



Wurd ja auch aller höchste zeit ... Casterschwert inc pls  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (26. August 2009)

das ist doch die 2 Gruppe von Servern die länger gewartet werden wegen der netten Meldung S Sig

Bei Baelgun hats gut geklappt seid dem letzten Mal gabs keine Probs mehr die Server die nicht auf der Liste stehen sind ergo ferdsch o werden wann anders gewartet


----------



## shartas (26. August 2009)

soll ja angeblich mit cata kommen hab mir allerdings auch erhofft, dass der luschenking en nettes schwert für meine hexe hat


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (26. August 2009)

+++++^^


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (26. August 2009)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> sach mal spielt hier wer auf dem realms, die bis 15 uhr gewartet werden?






so nochma xD

+
...... ^^


----------



## X-Zero (26. August 2009)

Moin allerseits


----------



## Taksoa (26. August 2009)

X-Zero schrieb:


> Moin allerseits



Moin xD


----------



## zero15 (26. August 2009)

Blizz hat ja nun au bestätigt das ein Rassenwechsel innerhalb der Fraktion möglich wird .. 

aber was ich wenn ich meinen Mage in nen Goblin mache , den dann auf 85 LvL hab ich ja nen Riesen Vorsprung ..

meint ihr geht das ?

mfg


----------



## Taksoa (26. August 2009)

zero15 schrieb:


> Blizz hat ja nun au bestätigt das ein Rassenwechsel innerhalb der Fraktion möglich wird ..
> 
> aber was ich wenn ich meinen Mage in nen Goblin mache , den dann auf 85 LvL hab ich ja nen Riesen Vorsprung ..
> 
> ...




Ich denke das des geht


----------



## sX_SentoX (26. August 2009)

sicher geht das .. wenn es dir aber um das world first goblin 85er achievment geht muss ich dich enttäuschen.

Blizz wird die funktion mit den neuen rassen erst einige wochen später aktivieren


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (26. August 2009)

Otori/ schrieb:


> +++++^^




Ich weiß ja nicht aber seid Ihr alle so schreibfaul um Ja oder so zu schreiben ? Oo

Das wäre ein Klick mehr auf der Tastatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da bekomm Ich in Inis schon die Krise wenn man auf die Frage "Seid ihr fertig?" Statt ein "ja" ein dämliches Plus bekommt


----------



## Taksoa (26. August 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht aber seid Ihr alle so schreibfaul um Ja oder so zu schreiben ? Oo
> 
> Das wäre ein Klick mehr auf der Tastatur
> 
> ...



Ach, so schlimm ist das doch nicht^^


----------



## zero15 (26. August 2009)

sX_SentoX schrieb:


> sicher geht das .. wenn es dir aber um das world first goblin 85er achievment geht muss ich dich enttäuschen.
> 
> Blizz wird die funktion mit den neuen rassen erst einige wochen später aktivieren




Damn ^^


----------



## Bif (26. August 2009)

@N8Tauren: Na dann reiht sich bei Dir aber Krise an Krise, was?


----------



## xx-elf (26. August 2009)

zero15 schrieb:


> Damn ^^



War mit dem DK genauso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (26. August 2009)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Ach, so schlimm ist das doch nicht^^




Da Ich ein Mensch bin (was ich mal glaube) reagiere Ich persönlich auf Sätze, Wörter und nicht wie ein Computer auf 1 und 0 aka - und +

Hmm da fällt mir was ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn Ich mal wieder irgendwas Inimäßiges tanke und frage ob alle bereit sind und jemand antwortet mit Plus wart ich solange bis die anderen nervös werden und mich dann anflamen wann ich denn mal pulle. Als Antwort bekommen die dann "Ich verstehe keine Computersprache und kann + auf eine Frage nicht deuten" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Muah ^^


Edit usw

@Bif Ne nich wirklich aber man sollte als Mensch auch Mensch sein und auch mal komplette Sätze zustande bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mawoxx (26. August 2009)

> Wenn Ich mal wieder irgendwas Inimäßiges tanke und frage ob alle bereit sind und jemand antwortet mit Plus wart ich solange bis die anderen nervös werden und mich dann anflamen wann ich denn mal pulle. Als Antwort bekommen die dann "Ich verstehe keine Computersprache und kann + auf eine Frage nicht deuten



Ich finde, Du übertreibst ein wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zero15 (26. August 2009)

So noch 14 Min dann gehts wieder ans farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spyflander (26. August 2009)

zero15 schrieb:


> So noch 14 Min dann gehts wieder ans farmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



er glaubt doch net im ernst das die server um 11 on gehen^^


----------



## sX_SentoX (26. August 2009)

zero15 schrieb:


> So noch 14 Min dann gehts wieder ans farmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja das lässt jedes gamer herz höherschlagen^^


----------



## zero15 (26. August 2009)

Dann Drag ich ma in Die Runde :

Was macht ihr wenn die Server wieder on sin?


----------



## Mawoxx (26. August 2009)

Versucht Ihr Euch schon wieder im 20-Sekunden-Takt einzuloggen ,oder warum is nix mehr los. Es gibt keinen Erfolg, für After-Server-Down-First-Logg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (26. August 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht aber seid Ihr alle so schreibfaul um Ja oder so zu schreiben ? Oo



+^^


----------



## sX_SentoX (26. August 2009)

zero15 schrieb:


> Dann Drag ich ma in Die Runde :
> 
> Was macht ihr wenn die Server wieder on sin?



ich für meinen teil level meinen paladin(aktuell 78) durchs alterac


spiele erst seit sonntag wieder und ziehe jetzt meinen pala auf max und bete das ich noch den sinn in der geldausgabe erkennen werde xD


----------



## zero15 (26. August 2009)

noes mein server no net on ...

trotzdem sag ich dem Thread wieder bis nächste woche cucu


----------



## Taksoa (26. August 2009)

Mawoxx schrieb:


> Ich finde, Du übertreibst ein wenig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da muss ich dir Recht geben.
Ob ein "ja" oder ein "+" ist doch wayne. Man weiß, was gemeint ist und gut is^^


----------



## Nachto (26. August 2009)

Langsam kommen sie wieder on.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zero15 (26. August 2009)

Spielt noch wer von euch auf Kaz´goroth?


----------



## Bif (26. August 2009)

@N8Taure: Verdammt - liegt wohl an meinem Informatikstudium :-P (Langbaarrt: this.setReady(true))


----------



## xx-elf (26. August 2009)

zero15 schrieb:


> Dann Drag ich ma in Die Runde :
> 
> Was macht ihr wenn die Server wieder on sin?



Langsam anfangen zu arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M4r5 (26. August 2009)

zero15 schrieb:


> Dann Drag ich ma in Die Runde :
> 
> Was macht ihr wenn die Server wieder on sin?



Daylies, jeden Tag das selbe Spiel eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zero15 (26. August 2009)

So 11:00 und mein Server net on  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was soll ich machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taksoa (26. August 2009)

M4r5 schrieb:


> Daylies, jeden Tag das selbe Spiel eben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genauso wie ich. Koch/Angel/Juwedaily und dann denke ich das ich twinken werde^^


----------



## sX_SentoX (26. August 2009)

zero15 schrieb:


> So 11:00 und mein Server net on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



verzweifeln, einen amok lauf ankündigen und den hamster deiner schwester kopfen nur um dann aus lautem selbsthass von einer hohen brücke zu springen



..oder du wartest noch 5 min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -RD- (26. August 2009)

Ich überlege mir gerade einen Charakter für meinen BM, mit dem ich dann eine RP-Gilde suchen werde (Die ewige Wacht).... von daher reicht es mir locker, wenn die Server erst um 2 wieder hochfahren ;-)...


----------



## Tweetycat280 (26. August 2009)

so einkaufen dann Kochdailys Angeln u Turnierdaily machen dann bis Ul noch ein bißchen Twinken

bis morgen


----------



## wHiTeDoPe (26. August 2009)

zero15 schrieb:


> So 11:00 und mein Server net on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ne sinnvollere beschäftigung suchen?!


----------



## Eloit (26. August 2009)

Kommt ihr ueberhaupt auf die Realmlist? Bei mir is iwie der Login Server futsch....

LG

Eloit


----------



## zero15 (26. August 2009)

yay is on der server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bis dann leute


----------



## sX_SentoX (26. August 2009)

server wieder da ich verkrümmel mich wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taksoa (26. August 2009)

Also Malfurion ist wieder On. Also bis next week^^


----------



## Eloit (26. August 2009)

Oo warum komm ich nicht an "Verbindung wird aufgebaut" vorbei - HILFEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Stevo09 (26. August 2009)

könnt ihr auch keine verbindung herstellen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ikku (26. August 2009)

also ich konnt mich einloggen wie ne 1 jetzt grad


----------



## Bloodsaber (26. August 2009)

11:03  -  "Die Verbindung konnte nicht aufgebaut werden. Bitte versuchen ... Bliblablub" 

wa ja klar alle versuchen sich einzuloggen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






zero15 schrieb:


> Dann Drag ich ma in Die Runde :
> 
> Was macht ihr wenn die Server wieder on sin?



da heut mittwoch is:
1k winter gewinnen 
dann ak 25 grp suchen und clearen 
dailys (Koch, Angel, Juwe und tunier)
und dannach arbeite ich am "Am Rand des Wahnsins" weiter


----------



## Crash_hunter (26. August 2009)

hmm doof.. wos mein server^^


----------



## Eloit (26. August 2009)

Hrmmm ham die Leute die sich einloggen koennen alle nen B-Net Account? :S


----------



## Aerasan (26. August 2009)

bei mir kommt login server nicht aktiv -.- ....
ich hab KEINE bnet acc...


----------



## Nefratu (26. August 2009)

Frostwolf schon on?


----------



## Onico (26. August 2009)

ich komm auch net rein ^^


----------



## dead-jolly (26. August 2009)

jo grad acc zu bnet gemacht geht auf einmal ^.^


----------



## Hiliboy (26. August 2009)

Mh....ich komm auch nicht rein


----------



## Eloit (26. August 2009)

Werd das jez auchmal machen...stinkt mir das die BNet Accounts vorher koennen xD....bis gleich ^^


----------



## Nerofw (26. August 2009)

Blizz hates us ):


----------



## Aerasan (26. August 2009)

dead-jolly schrieb:


> jo grad acc zu bnet gemacht geht auf einmal ^.^




ICH WILL ABER KEIN BNET ACC :'-(


----------



## Onico (26. August 2009)

dead-jolly schrieb:


> jo grad acc zu bnet gemacht geht auf einmal ^.^




wie macht man das ?


----------



## Ronny799 (26. August 2009)

bei mir auch ....Login server nicht aktiv
Habe kein bnet Acc


----------



## xx-elf (26. August 2009)

An alle die schon weg sind, viel Spass ich stoße später zu euch nach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

An alle die nicht reinkommen, tröstet euch ich muss noch bis 16,30 Uhr arbeiten ich kanna uch nicht zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eloit (26. August 2009)

https://eu.battle.net gehen --> Account erstellen ---> Wow Account hinzufuegen oder so...probier das auch grad


----------



## Onico (26. August 2009)

Eloit schrieb:


> https://eu.battle.net gehen --> Account erstellen ---> Wow Account hinzufuegen oder so...probier das auch grad




hab ich da auch nachteile ?


----------



## Aerasan (26. August 2009)

FRECHHEIT!!!
hab nen Bnet acc erstellt....
JETZ GEHTS .... 
Scheiß blizzard


----------



## Draenix (26. August 2009)

Onico schrieb:


> hab ich da auch nachteile ?



Jo du hast dann probleme auf die Testserver zu kommen jedenfals war das bisher immer der fall.


----------



## Onico (26. August 2009)

Draenix schrieb:


> Jo du hast dann probleme auf die Testserver zu kommen jedenfals war das bisher immer der fall.




aso sonst eh nix.....


----------



## Plastikbecher (26. August 2009)

Hmm daweil geht bei mir echt mal gar nichts
..ich warte nur auf den lieben Server Mal Ganis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Toll jetzt muss ich auch mal gucken ob ich nen Battle.net Account habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onico (26. August 2009)

lol jetzt gehts bei mir auch .....


----------



## Stevo09 (26. August 2009)

regt mich voll auf.... ich muss MARKEN SAMMELN! WILL t8,5 KOPF! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draenix (26. August 2009)

So es geht jetzt auch ohne B-net acc ich bin drauf.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevo09 (26. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ha ich auch! AUF NACH DESTROMATH!


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (26. August 2009)

Wo sind die, die auf den Servern mit verlängerten Wartungszeiten spielen? 

Brauche Gesellschaft...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## THE-O (26. August 2009)

iwie hörts nie auf oder...


----------



## Drusi (26. August 2009)

also ich krieg dauerhaft die meldung es konnte keine verbindung zum wow hergestellt werden selbst jetzt ned als ich auf battlenet umgestellt habe. woran kann das jetzt liegen ?


----------



## Manitu2007 (26. August 2009)

Schönen Guten Morgen, 

*stellt einen Teller Mit Belegen Brötchen hin und dazu ne Kanne Kaffee*

bis 15 Uhr müssen einige von uns warten. Was mein ihr hält es Blizz ein oder sind diese Server Vor 18 Uhr nicht erreichbar?
Miiich würde mal wirklich Interessieren ob wir für diesen mist den die da verzapfen einen freien Spieltag bekommen.


----------



## kruesch (26. August 2009)

@drusi

genau so geht es mir auch grade... ich könnt kotzen


----------



## Tweetycat280 (26. August 2009)

ha hab grade rausgefunden was die für daten seit dem 1.8 sammeln 

das Program schickt die Systeminfos weiter also welche Grafikkarte, welcher Arbeitsspeicher und so verwendet wird 

die wollen wahrscheinlich herausfinden was die durchschnittlichen Systeme an Leistung bringen damit sie das Addon daran festmachen können was Mindestanforderung ist


----------



## Resch (26. August 2009)

Gut dann schließt mal alle eure Krücken an damit sie nicht so hoch werden^^.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (26. August 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Schönen Guten Morgen,
> 
> *stellt einen Teller Mit Belegen Brötchen hin und dazu ne Kanne Kaffee*
> 
> ...



Das hoff ich doch stark. Das sind immerhin die schönsten Spieltage, die geschenkten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huutch (26. August 2009)

Wo finde ich denn eine Liste an welchen Server noch gearbeitet wird? Mug'thol ist immer noch nicht da!!!!


----------



## Huutch (26. August 2009)

ok, ich habe s gefunden


----------



## bloodstar (26. August 2009)

2 minuten zum suchen brauchen, aber hauptsache erstmal hier nachfragen -.-

bzw Satzzeichen sind keine Rudeltiere.


----------



## Daros (26. August 2009)

Meine beiden Server sind auch nicht da (was leg ich auch alle Chars auf einem Realmpool an *g*) - aber ich bin froh, dass wir heut mittag nicht zum spielen kommen. Auf den Realmpools, auf dennen die Kapazitätserweiterungen schon durch sind, soll es inzwischen ganz gut spielbar sein - und da schau ich heut auch gern den ganzen Tag in die Röhre als jeden Tag 3 Stunden damit zu verbringen, meinen Kopf gegen imaginäre Wände knallen zu lassen.


----------



## Karcharoth (26. August 2009)

Jeppa, und es gibt ir zeit ma was anderes zu spielen, z.b. http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/game/mass_attack/


----------



## Frostnova (26. August 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Miiich würde mal wirklich Interessieren ob wir für diesen mist den die da verzapfen einen freien Spieltag bekommen.



mich würd interessieren, ob die buffed-mods für jeden mist der hier verzapft und dadurch wieder ein sinnloser thread geclosed wird, eine 15 minütige pause einlegen dürfen......


----------



## WeRkO (2. September 2009)

Arrr, er ist OFFEN

und die Server sind DOWN


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (2. September 2009)

So... Server sind noch alle down. War auch zu erwarten um diese Uhrzeit. Freu mich aber trotzdem schon auf die neue Arena Season!


----------



## Hasse (2. September 2009)

Ja verdammt, das wurde aber auch Zeit^^

Guten morgen, auch wenn er schon etwas fortgeschritten ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (2. September 2009)

Ich freu mich am meisten auf pdk 25er HERO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf viele schöne wipes x)


----------



## Tweetycat280 (2. September 2009)

Moin alle miteinander


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (2. September 2009)

So... *Mal ein bisschen Kaffe in die Runde stell*

Hat einer von euch so nen Frostwyrm bekommen?


----------



## Dragonchen (2. September 2009)

Guten Morgen =)

*kaffeekanne und Brötchenteller in die mitte stell*

#Bedient euch ist gratis sponsort by Blizz#


----------



## Taksoa (2. September 2009)

Guten Morgen Ihr´s

*Kaffee, Tee und Brötchen hinstell*


----------



## Dragonchen (2. September 2009)

Portgas schrieb:


> So... *Mal ein bisschen Kaffe in die Runde stell*
> 
> Hat einer von euch so nen Frostwyrm bekommen?




bitte was hab ich was verpasst?????


----------



## WeRkO (2. September 2009)

Portgas schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch so nen Frostwyrm bekommen?



Schön wärs, würde allerdings vorraussetzen das ich seit WotLK Arena spiele. Seit S4 spiel ich nimmer, Retri macht (mir) im PvP keinen Spaß mehr, keine Herausforderung mehr da =/


----------



## Taksoa (2. September 2009)

Na nun ist es aber was viel kaffee, da müsst ihr aber viel schlürfen und bei den Brötchen reinhaun^^


----------



## Stevo09 (2. September 2009)

wasn fürn frostwyrm? O.O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (2. September 2009)

http://www.countdown2zero.com/cb06b

haben doch noch genug zeit zum essen/trinken und wir sind genug um das zu schaffen =)


----------



## Mjuu (2. September 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> http://www.countdown2zero.com/cb06b
> 
> haben doch noch genug zeit zum essen/trinken und wir sind genug um das zu schaffen =)



rofl das es sowas schon gibt xd


----------



## Stevo09 (2. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7F9Ar64v-Y...ature=topvideos

wenn euch langweilig ist... mal was ganz heftiges :S


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (2. September 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> bitte was hab ich was verpasst?????






Stevo09 schrieb:


> wasn fürn frostwyrm? O.O
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Mount, das die besten Gladiatoren zum Schluß der Season bekommen^^


Hab mal einen damit gesehen. Das Ding ist wirklich imposant.


----------



## Dragonchen (2. September 2009)

Stevo09 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7F9Ar64v-Y...ature=topvideos
> 
> wenn euch langweilig ist... mal was ganz heftiges :S




AUA..... 
AUA.....
AUA.....


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (2. September 2009)

Stevo09 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7F9Ar64v-Y...ature=topvideos
> 
> wenn euch langweilig ist... mal was ganz heftiges :S



O M G !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taksoa (2. September 2009)

Stevo09 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7F9Ar64v-Y...ature=topvideos
> 
> wenn euch langweilig ist... mal was ganz heftiges :S



Auatsch. Wuahhh eklig^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (2. September 2009)

ich campe lieber um den Zeitverlorenen Protodrachen zu bekommen 

o angeln für die Kröte aber nach zig Fischen immernoch nicht ich glaube ich hab Zams Rekord gebrochen 

aber was nützt mir der Erfolg 5k Fisch geangelt weiter gehts da auch nicht


----------



## WeRkO (2. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWRyj5cHIQA

Wenn euch noch langweiliger ist...


----------



## xx-elf (2. September 2009)

Stevo09 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7F9Ar64v-Y...ature=topvideos
> 
> wenn euch langweilig ist... mal was ganz heftiges :S



Morgen an alle *Cola und Kekse alleine aufess*

Ihhh, wo hast du das den her da tut das zusehen schon weh.

Ps: Heute schaffen wir 3000 Seiten ;D


----------



## Mjuu (2. September 2009)

Stevo09 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7F9Ar64v-Y...ature=topvideos
> 
> wenn euch langweilig ist... mal was ganz heftiges :S



iiirgh >_>


----------



## Hasse (2. September 2009)

Das ist echt pervers, die Bilder brennen sich gerade im Kopf fest! AUTSCH


----------



## Tweetycat280 (2. September 2009)

3k schaffen wir nicht da es ja in einer stunde weiter geht


----------



## WeRkO (2. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Ps: Heute schaffen wir 3000 Seiten ;D



Neee, OVER NINETHOUSAND!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (2. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> ich campe lieber um den Zeitverlorenen Protodrachen zu bekommen



Tihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab ich letzte Woche bekommen. Und ohne das ich auf der Jagd nach ihm war. Der flog mir einfach so übern weg...

Manche könnten mich dafür töten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (2. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> 3k schaffen wir nicht da es ja in einer stunde weiter geht



schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Kenne warscheinlich viele, aber mein absoluter Favorit 
Geil


----------



## Zurrak (2. September 2009)

Hab grad ein Salami-Käse-Toast gegessen und ein Kaffee getrunken. Fahre halb 11 Uhr nach Aue bummeln und wenn ich wiederkomm, spiel ich mein Krieger auf 80.


----------



## Dragonchen (2. September 2009)

pass auf um kurz vor 11 kommt die meldung:

" Wartungsarbeiten bis 13 uhr verlängert, wir bitten um euer vertsändnis"


----------



## Taksoa (2. September 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWRyj5cHIQA
> 
> Wenn euch noch langweiliger ist...




Das ist eher langweilig^^


----------



## Seawater (2. September 2009)

Guten morgen allerseits,

hab mal ne Frage. Heute beginnt ja die neue Arenasaison. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es da auch neue PvP-Rüstung für Ehre geben wird? Danke


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

Moin! *winkt locker in die versammelte Runde* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (2. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Ps: Kenne warscheinlich viele, aber mein absoluter Favorit
> Geil



Yeah! Die Katze kann sich warpen^^


----------



## bloodstar (2. September 2009)

vote 4 close. der thread is sinnlos


----------



## Taksoa (2. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> schade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Aber das ist mal total genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich liege am Boden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (2. September 2009)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Das ist eher langweilig^^



hilft beim einschlafen ^.^


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (2. September 2009)

Oha... da wurde der Post schon wieder gelöscht


----------



## Tweetycat280 (2. September 2009)

Zurrak schrieb:


> Hab grad ein Salami-Käse-Toast gegessen und ein Kaffee getrunken. Fahre halb 11 Uhr nach Aue bummeln und wenn ich wiederkomm, spiel ich mein Krieger auf 80.




grüß mal die Heimat von mir


----------



## xx-elf (2. September 2009)

Seawater schrieb:


> Guten morgen allerseits,
> 
> hab mal ne Frage. Heute beginnt ja die neue Arenasaison. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es da auch neue PvP-Rüstung für Ehre geben wird? Danke



Es wird das alte Arena-Set wohl wieder für Ehre geben btw. ein neues für Set für Arenapunkte.


----------



## Dragonchen (2. September 2009)

bloodstar schrieb:


> vote 4 close. der thread is sinnlos




dein beitrag ist sinnlos dieser Thread ist JEDEN mittwoch da und gehört schon zum inventar^^


----------



## Keryn (2. September 2009)

Auch ein paar sehr lustige Stellen dabei GameCreds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (2. September 2009)

bloodstar schrieb:


> vote 4 close. der thread is sinnlos



Dein Post ist btw auch sinnlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JacobyVII (2. September 2009)

wartungszeiten auf 15:00 verlängert...also schaffen wir die 3000 sicher noch^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (2. September 2009)

bloodstar schrieb:


> vote 4 close. der thread is sinnlos




dafür ist ja der Thread einfach nur die Zeit totschlagen bis die server oben sind


----------



## Fr34z0r (2. September 2009)

Soo, ich darf noch bis 16 Uhr im Büro hängen...

Unterhaltet mich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3 von 6 Leuten haben Urlaub .. nur ich nicht :>


----------



## Mjuu (2. September 2009)

Seawater schrieb:


> Guten morgen allerseits,
> 
> hab mal ne Frage. Heute beginnt ja die neue Arenasaison. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es da auch neue PvP-Rüstung für Ehre geben wird? Danke



das deadly set gibts für ehre.


----------



## Tyraila (2. September 2009)

[sup]HALLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  [/sup]


wie gehts euch denn heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meeragus (2. September 2009)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> wartungszeiten auf 15:00 verlängert...also schaffen wir die 3000 sicher noch^^



Laber kein Mist...


----------



## Fr34z0r (2. September 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> wie gehts euch denn heute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kalt .. ich glaub ich hol meine Jacke raus :>


----------



## WeRkO (2. September 2009)

Meeragus schrieb:


> Laber kein Mist...



The cake is a lie!!!


----------



## Stevo09 (2. September 2009)

strange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mysteriös... diese katze da...


----------



## Mjuu (2. September 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> [sup]HALLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



blöd, in gedanken an die nächste woche, die vollgepackt mit klausuren ist -.-


----------



## Tyraila (2. September 2009)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> Kalt .. ich glaub ich hol meine Jacke raus :>




ohha   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei uns ist das sooo heiß in der wohnung


----------



## joker1988 (2. September 2009)

Wöchentliche Wartungsarbeiten, 02/09/09
An diesem Mittwoch werden alle europäischen Realms während der wöchentlichen Wartungsarbeiten von 01:00 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr (MEZ) nicht erreichbar sein.

Die Wartungsarbeiten werden für folgende Realms verlängert und werden voraussichtlich bis um 15:00 Uhr MEZ andauern

Arathor
Aszune
Azjol-Nerub
Bloodhoof
Doomhammer
Draenor
Dragonblight
Emerald Dream
Sunstrider
Twilight's Hammer
Zenedar
Agamaggan
Al'Akir
Bladefist
Bloodscalp
Burning Blade
Burning Legion
Crushridge
Daggerspine
Deathwing
Dragonmaw
Dunemaul
Sinstralis
Argent Dawn
Kirin Tor
Dalaran
Archimonde
Elune
Illidan
Hyjal
Kael'thas
Ner'zhul
Cho'gall
Sargeras

Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (2. September 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> blöd, in gedanken an die nächste woche, die vollgepackt mit klausuren ist -.-



Wir haben noch Feeeriöööööön! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (2. September 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> blöd, in gedanken an die nächste woche, die vollgepackt mit klausuren ist -.-




du tust mir leid ;x ... dose mitleid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (2. September 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> [sup]HALLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bin auf der Arbeit und komme erst um 17 Uhr weg hier, kannst dir denken wies mir geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (2. September 2009)

joker1988 schrieb:


> Arathor
> Aszune
> Azjol-Nerub
> Bloodhoof
> ...



Sind doch alles keine deutschen Realms, oder?


----------



## Crash_hunter (2. September 2009)

Morgen!


----------



## Elsterglanz (2. September 2009)

guten morgen zusammen


----------



## Tyraila (2. September 2009)

joker1988 schrieb:


> Wöchentliche Wartungsarbeiten, 02/09/09
> An diesem Mittwoch werden alle europäischen Realms während der wöchentlichen Wartungsarbeiten von 01:00 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr (MEZ) nicht erreichbar sein.
> 
> Die Wartungsarbeiten werden für folgende Realms verlängert und werden voraussichtlich bis um 15:00 Uhr MEZ andauern
> ...




komische namen ;;  klingt yiemlich english


----------



## Tweetycat280 (2. September 2009)

schuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuwoooooooooooooooooooooop


----------



## WeRkO (2. September 2009)

Portgas schrieb:


> Sind doch alles keine deutschen Realms, oder?



richtööööööch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevo09 (2. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--zgezAZ2bY...ature=topvideos

wünsch ich mir von euch zu weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meeragus (2. September 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> HIHI Die ALdor ist nicht mit dabei xD hoffentlich kommt die dann pünktlich on




Aman´Thul auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber aufm Login steht bei mir auch nichts dergleichen von demher...


----------



## xx-elf (2. September 2009)

Kuckt ihr hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taksoa (2. September 2009)

Stevo09 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--zgezAZ2bY...ature=topvideos
> 
> wünsch ich mir von euch zu weihnachten
> 
> ...




Ich schenk dir den, wenn du mir den schenkst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (2. September 2009)

und Mtv bringt heute die tophits von 1998 hach war das schön frisch den Führerschein die jungen Hörner abstoßen


----------



## sceezy (2. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Kuckt ihr hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht witzig..


----------



## Taksoa (2. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Kuckt ihr hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Iwie is das gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diaboli (2. September 2009)

Man Man es gibt wirklich viele die mit Ihren leben ohne WoW nix mehr anzufangen wissen. 

Hoffentlich schaltet Blizz mal die Server ganz ab oder zumindest für ein Paar Monate. 
Mal sehen wie viele Leute dann apathisch in der Ecke sitzen und vor sich hin nuscheln.


----------



## Dragonchen (2. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Kuckt ihr hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das arme Eichhörnchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevo09 (2. September 2009)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Ich schenk dir den, wenn du mir den schenkst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... das flugmount hat ne gewisse ähnlichkeit mit spyro ^^


----------



## WeRkO (2. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Kuckt ihr hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nicht lustig


----------



## Dragonchen (2. September 2009)

Spyro ist cool zock ich immer unterwegs auf meinem DS^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (2. September 2009)

Diaboli schrieb:


> Man Man es gibt wirklich viele die mit Ihren leben ohne WoW nix mehr anzufangen wissen.
> 
> Hoffentlich schaltet Blizz mal die Server ganz ab oder zumindest für ein Paar Monate.
> Mal sehen wie viele Leute dann apathisch in der Ecke sitzen und vor sich hin nuscheln.


go away! leb dein komisches reallife und lass uns in ruhe!


----------



## Taksoa (2. September 2009)

Diaboli schrieb:


> Man Man es gibt wirklich viele die mit Ihren leben ohne WoW nix mehr anzufangen wissen.
> 
> Hoffentlich schaltet Blizz mal die Server ganz ab oder zumindest für ein Paar Monate.
> Mal sehen wie viele Leute dann apathisch in der Ecke sitzen und vor sich hin nuscheln.



Dann frage ich mich, was du hier machst xD
Wenn du ja so toll und viel besser bist^^


----------



## Tyraila (2. September 2009)

Diaboli schrieb:


> Man Man es gibt wirklich viele die mit Ihren leben ohne WoW nix mehr anzufangen wissen.
> 
> Hoffentlich schaltet Blizz mal die Server ganz ab oder zumindest für ein Paar Monate.
> Mal sehen wie viele Leute dann apathisch in der Ecke sitzen und vor sich hin nuscheln.




dann bist du einer davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (2. September 2009)

Achja, wenn ihr noch 30 mins Zeit habt, und mal richtiges PvP sehn wollt:

 Klick mich


----------



## xx-elf (2. September 2009)

Sry das mit dem Eichhörnchen war der falsche Link  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meinte den: Link


----------



## Dragonchen (2. September 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Achja, wenn ihr noch 30 mins Zeit habt, und mal richtiges PvP sehn wollt:
> 
> Klick mich




http://www.countdown2zero.com/cb06b

haben sogar mehr zeit^^


----------



## Stevo09 (2. September 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> Spyro ist cool zock ich immer unterwegs auf meinem DS^^




dann hast du ja bald dein spyro bei WOW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (2. September 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> http://www.countdown2zero.com/cb06b
> 
> haben sogar mehr zeit^^



wer weiss was einige so machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (2. September 2009)

Stevo09 schrieb:


> dann hast du ja bald dein spyro bei WOW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




aber nur als begleiter weil den großen werde ich nie haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich geh seit fast nem Jahr nicht mehr raiden da das mit einem kleinkind (9 monate) doch recht schwer ist


----------



## xx-elf (2. September 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Achja, wenn ihr noch 30 mins Zeit habt, und mal richtiges PvP sehn wollt:
> 
> Klick mich



Mein ArbeitsPc hat die Seite gesperrt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (2. September 2009)

Stevo09 schrieb:


> dann hast du ja bald dein spyro bei WOW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erinnert mich irgendwie an http://www.yodawgyo.com/


----------



## Tazmal (2. September 2009)

WoW wird immer langweiliger, verstehe garnicht wie man hier die zeit vergeuden kann indem man auf die server wartet.

Hab nach 2 monaten pause wieder aktiviert und muss sagen, traurig, nach 2 stunden schon wieder ne woche offline.

Schade wie sich das game entwickelt, ich werd scheinbar zu alt dafür.

und nun: Flame on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (2. September 2009)

Tazmal schrieb:


> WoW wird immer langweiliger, verstehe garnicht wie man hier die zeit vergeuden kann indem man auf die server wartet.
> 
> Hab nach 2 monaten pause wieder aktiviert und muss sagen, traurig, nach 2 stunden schon wieder ne woche offline.
> 
> ...



blöd gelaufen.


----------



## Stevo09 (2. September 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> aber nur als begleiter weil den großen werde ich nie haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




arm dran bist du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wenn es schläft kanns du doch schnell onyxia legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird bestimmt nich mal ne stunde dauern bis dat vieh down is


----------



## Diaboli (2. September 2009)

Was ich hier mache kann ich sagen: Ich schau mir die kranke WoW "Gemeinde" hier an und wundere mich wie wenig die Leute aus Ihren (RL) leben machen. 

Seid getrost ich werde nicht einer von denen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (2. September 2009)

Diaboli schrieb:


> Was ich hier mache kann ich sagen: Ich schau mir die kranke WoW "Gemeinde" hier an und wundere mich wie wenig die Leute aus Ihren (RL) leben machen.
> 
> Seid getrost ich werde nicht einer von denen sein
> 
> ...



Dann verzieh dich aus unserem Forum und spiel dein RL.

btw, RL war das Teil mit der miesen Story aber der geilen Grafik, gell?


----------



## Tyraila (2. September 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> aber nur als begleiter weil den großen werde ich nie haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




mein wurm ist auch 9 monate alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und alles supi 
mach das er feste schlafzeiten hat , in der zeit hast du halt auch deine ruhe . und ab 20h kannst du dann auch raiden gehen . Ich z.b gehe auch noch mit raiden und mein Partner auch weil unser kind dann in der heia ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (2. September 2009)

Stevo09 schrieb:


> arm dran bist du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schon aber die soll doch im 10/25 er modus kommen und hat die dann auch 10/25x das mount drin nein vieleicht alle 50runs 1x so wie bei diesem phönix den hab ich persönlich noch nie live auf nem realm gesehen


----------



## Taksoa (2. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Sry das mit dem Eichhörnchen war der falsche Link
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die muss aber auch ihre Bahnen schwimmen, die ist ganz schön rund^^


----------



## Tyraila (2. September 2009)

Tazmal schrieb:


> WoW wird immer langweiliger, verstehe garnicht wie man hier die zeit vergeuden kann indem man auf die server wartet.
> 
> Hab nach 2 monaten pause wieder aktiviert und muss sagen, traurig, nach 2 stunden schon wieder ne woche offline.
> 
> ...





flame öÖ ... dann geh doch nicht mehr hier drauf ...


----------



## Tweetycat280 (2. September 2009)

naja jetzt gehen zum glück die guten Serien wieder los 

dienstags mach ich immer Pause CSI-Miami u Dr. House sind Pflicht

und mit meinen Main brauch ich noch 42 Marken dann nehm ich nen Anderen Char zum dailys machen

oO Männer sind Schweine auf MTV lang net mehr gehört


----------



## Diaboli (2. September 2009)

Tazmal schrieb:


> WoW wird immer langweiliger, verstehe garnicht wie man hier die zeit vergeuden kann indem man auf die server wartet.
> 
> Hab nach 2 monaten pause wieder aktiviert und muss sagen, traurig, nach 2 stunden schon wieder ne woche offline.
> 
> ...




/sign 

das ist auch der Grund warum immer mehr diesen Kinderspiel den rücken zu wenden und ne alternative suchen! 

Was Blizz aus dem Spiel gemacht hat ist wirklich ein Witz. 
BC ging ja noch aber danach (schon bei den BC Patches) gings nur noch abwärts!


----------



## Stevo09 (2. September 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> schon aber die soll doch im 10/25 er modus kommen und hat die dann auch 10/25x das mount drin nein vieleicht alle 50runs 1x so wie bei diesem phönix den hab ich persönlich noch nie live auf nem realm gesehen




das stimmt allerdings... wird bestimmt ne mega rarität werden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (2. September 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> mein wurm ist auch 9 monate alt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




er schläft um 8 uhr zwar brav ein  ABER  um halb 10 gehen die sirenen an und dann ist erstmal nix mehr mit ruhe


----------



## Nimophelio (2. September 2009)

Diaboli schrieb:


> Was ich hier mache kann ich sagen: Ich schau mir die kranke WoW "Gemeinde" hier an und wundere mich wie wenig die Leute aus Ihren (RL) leben machen.
> 
> Seid getrost ich werde nicht einer von denen sein
> 
> ...


Ich würde mit dir drauf wetten das mindestens 30% dieser "kranken no-rl gam0rs" die hier grad auf die Server warten mindestens das 3 fache deines Gehalts verdienen.


----------



## xx-elf (2. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> oO Männer sind Schweine auf MTV lang net mehr gehört



"Männer sind Schweine, traue ihnen nicht ein Wort. Sie wollen alle nur das eine, weil Männer eben immer so sind, yeah yeah yeah yeah" *sing*

Geiles Lied  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taksoa (2. September 2009)

Diaboli schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> das ist auch der Grund warum immer mehr diesen Kinderspiel den rücken zu wenden und ne alternative suchen!
> 
> ...



Wenn ihr WoW ja so schlecht findet, dann frag ich mich warum ihr noch im WoW Forum rumgammelt?
Langeweile? Zum flamen?


----------



## Tyraila (2. September 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> er schläft um 8 uhr zwar brav ein  ABER  um halb 10 gehen die sirenen an und dann ist erstmal nix mehr mit ruhe





hmm komisch , aber bevor er in die heia geht  , bekommt er dann ja noch eine mahlzeit oder? , weil 2stunden ist nicht gerade viel


----------



## Stevo09 (2. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> "Männer sind Schweine, traue ihnen nicht ein Wort. Sie wollen alle nur das eine, weil Männer eben immer so sind, yeah yeah yeah yeah" *sing*
> 
> Geiles Lied
> 
> ...



Männer sind Schweine... Frauen aber auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diaboli (2. September 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Ich würde mit dir drauf wetten das mindestens 30% dieser "kranken no-rl gam0rs" die hier grad auf die Server warten mindestens das 3 fache deines Gehalts verdienen.




*Lach* klar doch. Mach dich doch nicht Lächerlich man


----------



## WeRkO (2. September 2009)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Wenn ihr WoW ja so schlecht findet, dann frag ich mich warum ihr noch im WoW Forum rumgammelt?
> Langeweile? Zum flamen?



Ich gammel hier nur rum um, naja, DIE WELTHERRSCHAFT AN MICH ZU REISSEN!!!!! *böse lach*


----------



## Dragonchen (2. September 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> hmm komisch , aber bevor er in die heia geht , bekommt er dann ja noch eine mahlzeit oder? , weil 2stunden ist nicht gerade viel




ja bekommt er und zwar genau 250 gramm leckeren Vollkornkeksbrei der Kinderarzt meinte das liegt daran weil ich so lange gestillt habe....

um halb 10 bekommt er dann seine flasche und schläft dann bis 8 uhr morgens durch ok kurz wach werden schnullersuchen ist verständlich aber ka warum er anfangs nur so kuz heia macht


----------



## Taksoa (2. September 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ich gammel hier nur rum um, naja, DIE WELTHERRSCHAFT AN MICH ZU REISSEN!!!!! *böse lach*




Ahja, viel Glück dabei o0


----------



## Tweetycat280 (2. September 2009)

also ich hab wow gespielt u trotzdem meine weiterbildung zum Chemietechniker bestanden 

also rl-Versager kann ich nicht sein auch wenn ich 7 jahre beim Bund wahr und das A-Amt mir Wort wörtlich gesagt hat das da 14 Jahre arbeitslosigkeit besser gewesen wäre 

naja mal schauen


----------



## xx-elf (2. September 2009)

Diaboli schrieb:


> Was ich hier mache kann ich sagen: Ich schau mir die kranke WoW "Gemeinde" hier an und wundere mich wie wenig die Leute aus Ihren (RL) leben machen.
> 
> Seid getrost ich werde nicht einer von denen sein
> 
> ...



Naja lieber zu der *kranken* WoW-Gemeinde gehören, als zu der Idiotengr die nichts besseres zu tun haben, als in Foren rumzulungern und dumme Komments zu schreiben.

Hast du kein RL? /ironie


----------



## WeRkO (2. September 2009)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Ahja, viel Glück dabei o0



Hm danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (2. September 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ich gammel hier nur rum um, naja, DIE WELTHERRSCHAFT AN MICH ZU REISSEN!!!!! *böse lach*




Achtung gleich klingelt das BKA bei dir


----------



## WeRkO (2. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Achtung gleich klingelt das BKA bei dir



Pinky macht die tür auf....


----------



## Dragonchen (2. September 2009)

bin mal afk duschen^^


----------



## xx-elf (2. September 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Brainie macht die tür auf....



"Narf" *Tür aufmach*

Ps: Wer ist Brainie?

@Edit: Ah schon wegeditiert ^^


----------



## WeRkO (2. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> "Narf" *Tür aufmach*




Neee, Pinky ist die Diener Ratte, hab mich mit den Namen vertan =/
Brainy würd sowas niemals machen x)


----------



## Tweetycat280 (2. September 2009)

Ihhh Duschen ist denn schonwieder weihnachten 

hmm obwohl Lebkuchen gibs ja auch schon wieder


----------



## Stevo09 (2. September 2009)

Destromathanier hier? ^^


----------



## WeRkO (2. September 2009)

Stevo09 schrieb:


> Destromathanier hier? ^^



Nur mim twink mit dem ich nimmer ins Bg komme, weil nix aufgeht =/


----------



## xx-elf (2. September 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Neee, Pinky ist die Diener Ratte, hab mich mit den Namen vertan =/
> Brainy würd sowas niemals machen x)



Heißt übrigens Brain /klugscheißermodus off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick me


----------



## Tweetycat280 (2. September 2009)

ne nur Indianer Puritianer u ein paar Zeugen der WoW-Apokalypse


----------



## Tyraila (2. September 2009)

Stevo09 schrieb:


> Destromathanier hier? ^^





NEEE aber von Aldor 



Aldor aldor aldor al al aldor  ALDOR


----------



## xx-elf (2. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> ne nur Indianer Puritianer u ein paar Zeugen der WoW-Apokalypse



...und gelangweilte schocksüchtige Zockerfrauen


----------



## xx-elf (2. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> ne nur Indianer Puritianer u ein paar Zeugen der WoW-Apokalypse



...und gelangweilte schocksüchtige Zockerfrauen


----------



## WeRkO (2. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Heißt übrigens Brain /klugscheißermodus off
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In manchen Folgen wird er Brain*y* genannt! :<


----------



## Dragonchen (2. September 2009)

so frisch und reeeeeeeeee


----------



## Mjuu (2. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> ...und gelangweilte schocksüchtige Zockerfrauen



schocksüchtig?


----------



## Tyraila (2. September 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> In manchen Folgen wird er Brain*y* genannt! :<


boah hast dein klugscheißer modus an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## WeRkO (2. September 2009)

wb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Wenn ich schon nich inner Schule sein kann muss ich wenigstens hier klugscheißen Tyra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomratz (2. September 2009)

Endlich kann ich auch mal Mittwochs Mimimi machen, muss ja sonst immer arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (2. September 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> wb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




danköööö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (2. September 2009)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Endlich kann ich auch mal Mittwochs Mimimi machen, muss ja sonst immer arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nö


----------



## Schorki (2. September 2009)

moin 
moin


----------



## xx-elf (2. September 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> schocksüchtig?



Ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Edit: Nennt Pinky ihn manchmal Brainy???


----------



## WeRkO (2. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weiss gerad nimmer genau, hab die Serie seit Ewigkeiten nimmer gesehen =/


----------



## Grushdak (2. September 2009)

Moin Moin .. und im Bauch gewittert's ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (2. September 2009)

http://www.countdown2zero.com/cb06b

gleich ist es soweit^^


----------



## Stevo09 (2. September 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Moin Moin .. und im Bauch gewittert's ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fütter ihn! Vielleicht scheint dann die Sonne! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (2. September 2009)

noch 3 Seiten dann gibs ne nette Zahl


----------



## Dragonchen (2. September 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Moin Moin .. und im Bauch gewittert's ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



magen-darm infekt??


----------



## xx-elf (2. September 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> http://www.countdown2zero.com/cb06b
> 
> gleich ist es soweit^^



Schreit der kleine gleich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (2. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wasn das überhaupt?! :X


----------



## Tomratz (2. September 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> nö



Wieso Nö?

Mimimi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (2. September 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Moin Moin .. und im Bauch gewittert's ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mehr Schocklade, Cola und CHeesburger essen.

Weniger Gemüse, Obst bääh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (2. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Schreit der kleine gleich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




neee der ist mit Opa in den Zoo unterwegs weil cih gleich diverse termine hab ab 12 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CelticSpirit (2. September 2009)

man jetz bin ich hier und warte...dabei wollt ich doch fahrrad fahrn...2 Stunden! o.ô


----------



## xx-elf (2. September 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> wasn das überhaupt?! :X



schokosucht?


----------



## Tyraila (2. September 2009)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Wieso Nö?
> 
> Mimimi
> 
> ...





weil du falsch mimimist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (2. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> noch 3 Seiten dann gibs ne nette Zahl



37 Posts dann hab ich auch ne nette Zahl! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und 2 Tage, dann ist meine RL Zahl auch wieder um 1 höher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevo09 (2. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> schokosucht?




die hast aber grad schocksucht geschrieben... was das is fragen wir uns ^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (2. September 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Weiss gerad nimmer genau, hab die Serie seit Ewigkeiten nimmer gesehen =/




Die 2 waren doch ein spin off zu Animaniacs u die Serie hieß direkt "der Pinky u der Brain" das Problem ist das die Rechte zum ausstrahlen für WB Zeichentrickserien an Cartoonnetwork gegangen sind u das Pay-Tv ist


----------



## Mjuu (2. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> schokosucht?



ach ich habe SCHOCKsüchtig gelesen xd

vllt stehst ja auf elektroschocks ;E


----------



## Tyraila (2. September 2009)

Stevo09 schrieb:


> die hast aber grad schocksucht geschrieben... was das is fragen wir uns ^^




mhm bin zeugä


----------



## WeRkO (2. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Die 2 waren doch ein spin off zu Animaniacs u die Serie hieß direkt "der Pinky u der Brain" das Problem ist das die Rechte zum ausstrahlen für WB Zeichentrickserien an Cartoonnetwork gegangen sind u das Pay-Tv ist



Keine Ahnung, mittlerweile guck ich eh kein Fernsehn mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (2. September 2009)

Stevo09 schrieb:


> die hast aber grad schocksucht geschrieben... was das is fragen wir uns ^^



Uppppppps  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Schokosucht und nein bin nicht masochistisch veranlagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (2. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Uppppppps
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




echt nicht 

na ja stimmt Frauen sind eher sadistisch ;-D


----------



## Tyraila (2. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> echt nicht
> 
> na ja stimmt Frauen sind eher sadistisch ;-D




EY!! das ist nicht wahr!


----------



## Dragonchen (2. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> echt nicht
> 
> na ja stimmt Frauen sind eher sadistisch ;-D




stimmt nicht wir Frauen sind doch ganz liebe wesen die keiner fliege was zu leide tun können^^


----------



## WeRkO (2. September 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> EY!! das ist nicht wahr!



Beweise!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (2. September 2009)

*BEWEISE*


----------



## Grushdak (2. September 2009)

Ja, anscheinend 'nen Infekt - schon seit Sonntag ...

Und dann dachte ich mir, zum Antesten hole ich mir mal den Clienten von Aion.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja bis zum 6. September habe ich dann wohl alle 12 GB. ^^


----------



## Tyraila (2. September 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Beweise!




*lieb schau* <----- da!!!!


----------



## Dragonchen (2. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> *BEWEISE*




Männer............ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordtheseiko (2. September 2009)

> stimmt nicht wir Frauen sind doch ganz liebe wesen die keiner fliege was zu leide tun können^^


mhm...
EYE DA IS NE SPINNEEEE ......duu, ich glaub wir ham kein insektenspray mehr....
jaja erzähl mir nix ich kenn euch xD


----------



## Crash_hunter (2. September 2009)

13 minuten guys!


----------



## Mjuu (2. September 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> *lieb schau* <----- da!!!!




nicht sehr überzeugend :'D


----------



## Tyraila (2. September 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> Männer............
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mhm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... schlimm sowas , aber männer können auch nützlich sein, uns massieren , bekochen (sollten aber nur erfahrene männer machen) , massieren , füße massieren


----------



## schneemaus (2. September 2009)

guten morgen ^^
müsst ja bald ma wieder spielbar sein... ich würd gern die letzten 5 prozent zu lvl 80 machen, die ich gestern abend dank serverdown nich geschafft hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (2. September 2009)

Ich spreche aus Erfahrung 

u Fotos von meinen Rücken send ich gern mal per PN


----------



## Crash_hunter (2. September 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> mhm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


oh dachte dafür sind fraun da Oo


----------



## Dragonchen (2. September 2009)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> mhm...
> EYE DA IS NE SPINNEEEE ......duu, ich glaub wir ham kein insektenspray mehr....
> jaja erzähl mir nix ich kenn euch xD



wenn wir ne spinne hier in der wohnung haben dann muß mein Mann die weg machen weil diese viecher ekeln mich sowas von an aber er fängt sie unt setzt sie vor die tür


----------



## WeRkO (2. September 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> *lieb schau* <----- da!!!!



*epilepsie anfall aufgrund greller farbe krieg* *murmelnd* also doch bösartig *murmelnd*


----------



## Tyraila (2. September 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> nicht sehr überzeugend :'D


och doch find ich schon





WeRkO schrieb:


> *epilepsie anfall aufgrund greller farbe krieg* *murmelnd* also doch bösartig *murmelnd*




; / sind nicht bösartig , immerhin kochen wir und wir müssen die schmerzen haben bei der geburt und schwangerschaft, sowie haushalt etc NÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ . also sind wir lieb und lieb!


----------



## Seydo (2. September 2009)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> oh dachte dafür sind fraun da Oo



Lass dich nicht verwirren dafür SIND frauen da^^


----------



## Slavery (2. September 2009)

Muss hier auch mal wieder vorbeischauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo Ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (2. September 2009)

*kaffeeschlürf*


----------



## Stevo09 (2. September 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> wenn wir ne spinne hier in der wohnung haben dann muß mein Mann die weg machen weil diese viecher ekeln mich sowas von an aber er fängt sie unt setzt sie vor die tür



die viecher komm dann immer wieder... die kenn den weg ^^ lieber platt machen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (2. September 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> mhm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Für viel mehr scheinen wir wohl nicht in der Lage zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (2. September 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> mhm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ja das können sie sehr gut


----------



## xx-elf (2. September 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> mhm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



100% Zustimmung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (2. September 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> mhm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hmm Haussklave da ist der Beweise 

u wenn ein Mann eine Frau bekocht ist das ein Liebesbeweis u ne große Ehre für die Frau

obwohl es dann nur auf das eine hinaus laufen soll


----------



## Grushdak (2. September 2009)

Aion muss ja super werden - hat ne DirectX Anforderung von 3.0.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (2. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> u wenn ein Mann eine Frau bekocht ist das ein Liebesbeweis u ne große Ehre für die Frau



oder man bestellt was beim chinesen nebenan und sagt man hats selbst gekocht ;/


----------



## Crash_hunter (2. September 2009)

9 minuten ich schau schon mal nach ^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (2. September 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> wenn wir ne spinne hier in der wohnung haben dann muß mein Mann die weg machen weil diese viecher ekeln mich sowas von an aber er fängt sie unt setzt sie vor die tür




Ich würde sie nehmen zu dir bringen und sie dabei streicheln


----------



## schneemaus (2. September 2009)

spinnen O.O huäh... je näher ne spinne an mir dran is, desto heftiger reagier ich... spinne 10 meter weg *draufdeut und nach papa ruf*. spinne zwei meter weg *kleinen schrei ausstoß und nach papa ruf*. spinne AUF MIR DRAUF *schreikrampf, aufspringen, spinne weg, zehn minuten am körperteil reiben, damit sie auch wirklich weg ist und je nach größe der spinne noch fast anfangen zu heulen*.
phobie? xD


----------



## Stevo09 (2. September 2009)

ich merk es selbst fast jeden Tag...

wenn ich nich bin wie sie es will

= FINSTERER WUTAUSBRUCH! dann muss ich gerüstet sein wie er hier= 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## xx-elf (2. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> obwohl es dann nur auf das eine hinaus laufen soll



"Männer sind Schweine, glaube ihnen nicht ein Wort. Sie wollen alle nur das eine, weil Männer eben nunmal so sind..."

Die Ärzte habens erkannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Spinnen sind cool, genau wie Schlangen, Eidechsen, Würmer, Kellerasseln.....


----------



## Dragonchen (2. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> hmm Haussklave da ist der Beweise
> 
> u wenn ein Mann eine Frau bekocht ist das ein Liebesbeweis u ne große Ehre für die Frau
> 
> obwohl es dann nur auf das eine hinaus laufen soll



in den gedanken der männer!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber die frau sieht das anders weil sonst lasst *EUCH IMMER BEKOCHEN* und mault wenns nicht schmeckt oder sonst was


----------



## Crash_hunter (2. September 2009)

noch kein server da, son mist aber auch


----------



## WeRkO (2. September 2009)

Ich find Spinnen knuffig, so kann man wenigstens abends Fenster auflassen, ohne Angst vor Mücken haben zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (2. September 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> oder man bestellt was beim chinesen nebenan und sagt man hats selbst gekocht ;/




hehe ich kann kochen
 bin alt genug u steh lange schon auf eigenen Beinen


----------



## Dragonchen (2. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Ich würde sie nehmen zu dir bringen und sie dabei streicheln




und ich würde in dem moment schreiend das weite suchen...........

*ICH HASSE SPINNEN !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dextra17 (2. September 2009)

Inredhel schrieb:


> spinnen O.O huäh... je näher ne spinne an mir dran is, desto heftiger reagier ich... spinne 10 meter weg *draufdeut und nach papa ruf*. spinne zwei meter weg *kleinen schrei ausstoß und nach papa ruf*. spinne AUF MIR DRAUF *schreikrampf, aufspringen, spinne weg, zehn minuten am körperteil reiben, damit sie auch wirklich weg ist und je nach größe der spinne noch fast anfangen zu heulen*.
> phobie? xD



Wenn jemand Angst vor Spinnen hat, gebe ich folgenden Tip: Kauft euch ne Katze, die frisst die Biester wie Süßigkeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (2. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> hmm Haussklave da ist der Beweise
> 
> u wenn ein Mann eine Frau bekocht ist das ein Liebesbeweis u ne große Ehre für die Frau
> 
> obwohl es dann nur auf das eine hinaus laufen soll




*irgendwie ... wenn männer kochen ... machen die , nudel mit soße , oder soße mit nudel , soße , nudel, ....... *plök*



und haussklaven sind ja wohl die frauen oder? öÖ kochen , kinder aufpassen und erziehen, haushalt, wäsche waschen + aufhängen ... also ne! hier von wegen norwegen


----------



## Schorki (2. September 2009)

frauen und lieb *hust* im schlaf noch nicht mal *fg*


----------



## Crash_hunter (2. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> hehe ich kann kochen
> bin alt genug u steh lange schon auf eigenen Beinen


koche seit meinem 12 lebensjahr, jetzt bin ich 18 wohne noch bei mutti und bekoche uns immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (2. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBFaGmmNsv8...feature=channel

Ich will doch nur spielen....*sing*


----------



## WeRkO (2. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWTAEphZWAk <- NUDELN


----------



## Tyraila (2. September 2009)

Schorki schrieb:


> frauen und lieb *hust* im schlaf noch nicht mal *fg*


wenn ihr schnarcht öÖ selbst schuld


----------



## Dragonchen (2. September 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> *irgendwie ... wenn männer kochen ... machen die , nudel mit soße , oder soße mit nudel , soße , nudel, ....... *plök*
> 
> 
> 
> und haussklaven sind ja wohl die frauen oder? öÖ kochen , kinder aufpassen und erziehen, haushalt, wäsche waschen + aufhängen ... also ne! hier von wegen norwegen




du sprichst mir aus der seele man merkt das wir beide gleichen geschlechts sind^^


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (2. September 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> *ICH HASSE SPINNEN !!!!!!!!!*






Dextra17 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Angst vor Spinnen hat, gebe ich folgenden Tip: Kauft euch ne Katze, die frisst die Biester wie Süßigkeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Double /sign


----------



## Tyraila (2. September 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> du sprichst mir aus der seele man merkt das wir beide gleichen geschlechts sind^^




hihi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (2. September 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> und haussklaven sind ja wohl die frauen oder? öÖ kochen , kinder aufpassen und erziehen, haushalt, wäsche waschen + aufhängen ... also ne! hier von wegen norwegen



Deswegen bin ich Single!! 50% der Beziehung ist Arbeit, der Rest Kompromiss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (2. September 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> *irgendwie ... wenn männer kochen ... machen die , nudel mit soße , oder soße mit nudel , soße , nudel, ....... *plök*
> 
> 
> 
> und haussklaven sind ja wohl die frauen oder? öÖ kochen , kinder aufpassen und erziehen, haushalt, wäsche waschen + aufhängen ... also ne! hier von wegen norwegen



Männer machen auch das Letztere. 
Und bei mir gibt's auch was anderes zu essen.
Ich kenne genug Frauen die kochen was? ... Nudeln und Nudeln usw. ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (2. September 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> *irgendwie ... wenn männer kochen ... machen die , nudel mit soße , oder soße mit nudel , soße , nudel, ....... *plök*
> 
> 
> 
> und haussklaven sind ja wohl die frauen oder? öÖ kochen , kinder aufpassen und erziehen, haushalt, wäsche waschen + aufhängen ... also ne! hier von wegen norwegen



hey, ihr kriegt die vicher , dann beschwert euch nicht wenn ihr euch drum kümmert müsst...^^

Und da me kochen kann und die meisten frauen heutzutage leider nicht hat sich die sache mit "Frauen kochen" inzwischen auch erledigt...ich koch zu hause für meine mutter...mein schwagerk ocht für meine schwester.... ich erkenne einen Trend


----------



## xx-elf (2. September 2009)

Irgendwie hab ichs heute mit doppelposts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasse (2. September 2009)

Dextra17 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Angst vor Spinnen hat, gebe ich folgenden Tip: Kauft euch ne Katze, die frisst die Biester wie Süßigkeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja das ist super, und auch alles andere was so kreucht und fleucht^^
Einfach genial: keine Spinnen, Mücken, Fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (2. September 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBFaGmmNsv8...feature=channel
> 
> Ich will doch nur spielen....*sing*



Goil... Die 2 sind mir sympathisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (2. September 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> *irgendwie ... wenn männer kochen ... machen die , nudel mit soße , oder soße mit nudel , soße , nudel, ....... *plök*
> 
> 
> 
> und haussklaven sind ja wohl die frauen oder? öÖ kochen , kinder aufpassen und erziehen, haushalt, wäsche waschen + aufhängen ... also ne! hier von wegen norwegen




nö bei mir gebs Pute Aloha 

naja dann ist es kein moderner Mann


----------



## Tyraila (2. September 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> hey, ihr kriegt die vicher , dann beschwert euch nicht wenn ihr euch drum kümmert müsst...^^




hey öö männer sind dann auch dran schuld neeeee ! ohne den gehts nix mit :viech: wie du sagtest , außerdem sind babys süß und kinder


----------



## AndreasM (2. September 2009)

Hm so wach und am Hausarbeit fertig schreiben, gerade. 

Lustig finde ich wiederum schon die Diskussionen grade im Newsbeitrag zu dem Premonition World First ... Das interessanteste Achievment, das mit 0 Whipes, ist ja noch nicht geschafft. Mal gucken, wann das fällt.


----------



## Dragonchen (2. September 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> *hey, ihr kriegt die vicher , dann beschwert euch nicht wenn ihr euch drum kümmert müsst...^^
> *
> Und da me kochen kann und die meisten frauen heutzutage leider nicht hat sich die sache mit "Frauen kochen" inzwischen auch erledigt...ich koch zu hause für meine mutter...mein schwagerk ocht für meine schwester.... ich erkenne einen Trend



und wer sorgt dafür das wir sie kriegen MÜSSEN ????
genau die Männer weil auch ihr dabei eine rolle spielt also könnt auch ihr mal aufpassen oder??????????????


----------



## Tweetycat280 (2. September 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> hey, ihr kriegt die vicher , dann beschwert euch nicht wenn ihr euch drum kümmert müsst...^^
> 
> Und da me kochen kann und die meisten frauen heutzutage leider nicht hat sich die sache mit "Frauen kochen" inzwischen auch erledigt...ich koch zu hause für meine mutter...mein schwagerk ocht für meine schwester.... ich erkenne einen Trend




also bitte u wer steckt den rein 

die einstellung ist ja von vorgestern


----------



## Heydu (2. September 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> und ich würde in dem moment schreiend das weite suchen...........
> 
> *ICH HASSE SPINNEN !!!!!!!!!*




Ich hasse Menschen ....


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (2. September 2009)

http://www.countdown2zero.com/cb06b

OMG!!

Und Lordaeron noch ned on!


----------



## indi92 (2. September 2009)

Sollten die Server jetzt nicht wieder online sein?...
Will spieln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (2. September 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> und wer sorgt dafür das wir sie kriegen MÜSSEN ????
> genau die Männer weil auch ihr dabei eine rolle spielt also könnt auch ihr mal aufpassen oder??????????????




genau ,, ich hab mein nusskopf (freund) schon mit eingespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (2. September 2009)

server kommen yaay


----------



## Shadowstar79 (2. September 2009)

soo eben Wäsche aufhängen und dann fahren die Server hoch hab ich gehört. Da steht nämlich das die um 11 hochfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ofnadown (2. September 2009)

es geht los. ersten servers kommen hoch


----------



## Dany_ (2. September 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ich find Spinnen knuffig, so kann man wenigstens abends Fenster auflassen, ohne Angst vor Mücken haben zu müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fliegengitter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OMG! ein Lordaeronianer (oder so ähnlich)


----------



## Tibu (2. September 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> ich koch zu hause für meine mutter...mein schwagerk ocht für meine schwester.... ich erkenne einen Trend


Der Trend is schon uralt ^^
Mein Vadda bekocht uns zuhause immer und früher hat mein Bruder auch immer das Essen gemacht. Muddern bringts nur mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (2. September 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> und wer sorgt dafür das wir sie kriegen MÜSSEN ????
> genau die Männer weil auch ihr dabei eine rolle spielt also könnt auch ihr mal aufpassen oder??????????????


hab dir übrigends ne pm geschrieben xD


----------



## Stevo09 (2. September 2009)

so bin weg... zocken! BIS BALD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 UND EUCH VIEL SPAß!! DESTROMATH - Azzip - 80 Schamane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (2. September 2009)

Dany_ schrieb:


> Fliegengitter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lässt sich schlecht vorn Velux Fenster inne Schräge anbringen =/


----------



## Grushdak (2. September 2009)

Die ersten Server sind on - und es kommen stetig weitere dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (2. September 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> hab dir übrigends ne pm geschrieben xD




ahhh schau sofort nach =)


----------



## Tyraila (2. September 2009)

ALDORRRRRRR ROAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR komm oooon!


----------



## Seydo (2. September 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> hey öö männer sind dann auch dran schuld neeeee ! ohne den gehts nix mit :viech: wie du sagtest , außerdem sind babys süß und kinder



Ja sicher^^ sie sind süß, ganz klar, wenn ich was süßes will kauf ich mir ne katze (ja ich hab ne katze ich bin glücklich mit ihr sie labert mich net voll sie macht kein dreck sie kostet kein geld sie nervt nicht und sie ist schön knuffig kuschlig)

Und euch zwingt ja keiner das vich zu behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (auserdem könnte man den sex auch so gestalten das der samen überall landet...aber nicht da wo es gefährlich wird *hust*)



Heydu schrieb:


> Ich hasse Menschen ....



Me 2


----------



## WeRkO (2. September 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Die ersten Server sind on - und es kommen weitere dazu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Endlich wieder suchteln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tibu (2. September 2009)

Und wieder müllen alle Spieler, deren Server noch off sind, Aman'Thul zu!
Ein Glück twink ich mein Hordler woanders


----------



## thefaint94 (2. September 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Lässt sich schlecht vorn Velux Fenster inne Schräge anbringen =/



Ich hab vor meinem Dachfenster eins hängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (2. September 2009)

Noch immer kein Lordaeron...


----------



## xx-elf (2. September 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Die ersten Server sind on - und es kommen stetig weitere dazu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schade die Diskussion Frauen Vs. Schweine fing grade so gut an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dany_ (2. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (2. September 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Endlich wieder suchteln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auser man spielt auf Frostmourn...dann hast jeden Mittwoch erneut verloren...^^


----------



## Mjuu (2. September 2009)

Eredar I am still waiting...


----------



## __Róco__ (2. September 2009)

Grml.... Die sollen ma Eredar wieder hochfahren^^


----------



## Myrlen (2. September 2009)

Oh man, 

wir sind alles Suchties^^

Schöne Woche wünsche ich euch allen!

Gruss, 
Myrlen


----------



## __Róco__ (2. September 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> Eredar I am still waiting...



ach du auch^^


----------



## Hasse (2. September 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Ja sicher^^ sie sind süß, ganz klar, wenn ich was süßes will kauf ich mir ne katze (ja ich hab ne katze ich bin glücklich mit ihr sie labert mich net voll sie macht kein dreck sie kostet kein geld sie nervt nicht und sie ist schön knuffig kuschlig)
> 
> Und euch zwingt ja keiner das vich zu behalten
> 
> ...



Sagst du, hängt davon ab wie verwöhnt sie ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (2. September 2009)

Scheint am RP BLutwurst zu liegen, Nathrezim ist au noch down :<


----------



## egge (2. September 2009)

so es geht los!


----------



## Dany_ (2. September 2009)

die Ersten werden die Letzten sein also gleich kacken eure Server wieder ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lúmea (2. September 2009)

Wie üblich wenn alle drauf zu rennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (2. September 2009)

Hasse schrieb:


> Sagst du, hängt davon ab wie verwöhnt sie ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Alles eine Frage der erziehung =D 

Obwohl katzen zu beobachten schon teilweise lustig ist, zb hab ich 2 stück, meine Ältere war total eifersüchtig als ich die neue gekriegt hab und hat stnädig versucht sie von mri weg zu drengen und war plötlich voll kuschelsüchtig (normalerweiße hat meine katze fast nie kuscheln wollen)

Wärend die kleine einen sehr schnell was übel nehmen konnte, wenn sie nicht gestreichelt wurde ist sie einen in den rücken gesprungen und hat da orednlich rein gekrallt^^ hat man sie dann angeschrien hat sie irgendwann in das zimmer gepinkelt obwohl sie stubenrein war (zum glück immer bei meiner mutter weil die immer die böse war =D )


----------



## Amanalata (2. September 2009)

Wo bleibt Ambossar? ogog 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (2. September 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Alles eine Frage der erziehung =D
> 
> Obwohl katzen zu beobachten schon teilweise lustig ist, zb hab ich 2 stück, meine Ältere war total eifersüchtig als ich die neue gekriegt hab und hat stnädig versucht sie von mri weg zu drengen und war plötlich voll kuschelsüchtig (normalerweiße hat meine katze fast nie kuscheln wollen)
> 
> Wärend die kleine einen sehr schnell was übel nehmen konnte, wenn sie nicht gestreichelt wurde ist sie einen in den rücken gesprungen und hat da orednlich rein gekrallt^^ hat man sie dann angeschrien hat sie irgendwann in das zimmer gepinkelt obwohl sie stubenrein war (zum glück immer bei meiner mutter weil die immer die böse war =D )



mir haben sie heute vors katzenklo geschissen weil sie eingeschnappt waren weil ich ihnen das essen nicht rechtzeitig gegeben habe


----------



## Dany_ (2. September 2009)

glaub seh schon die ersten Leute aus den Häusern springen ^^


----------



## Schorki (2. September 2009)

schnarchen tun frauen viel schlimmer als wir wenn wir es denn mal tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na dann viel spass euch ick muss noch warten bis zum feierabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 viel erfolg


----------



## Tyraila (2. September 2009)

Schorki schrieb:


> schnarchen tun frauen viel schlimmer als wir wenn wir es denn mal tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





pah


----------



## ElHueon (2. September 2009)

Hm, zum Thema kochen...

Wieso sind denn komischerweise fast alle tollen Superköche Männer?


----------



## Seydo (2. September 2009)

Naja ich mach mir was zum futtern und guck noch par buffed shows 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 viel spaß biem zocken


----------



## Röhrrich (2. September 2009)

da hat die mietze sicher im affekt gehandelt oder war es im dialekt ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (2. September 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> pah



sie haben post^^


----------



## zero15 (2. September 2009)

@ Seydo 

Danke .. Nur ma warten bis Server on is -.-


----------



## Schorki (2. September 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> pah







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## indi92 (2. September 2009)

Frostwolf ich warte auf dich! BEEIL DICH MAL!^^


----------



## Eddy241275 (2. September 2009)

Wöchentliche Wartungsarbeiten, 02/09/09
An diesem Mittwoch werden alle europäischen Realms während der wöchentlichen Wartungsarbeiten von 01:00 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr (MEZ) nicht erreichbar sein.

Die Wartungsarbeiten werden für folgende Realms verlängert und werden voraussichtlich bis um 15:00 Uhr MEZ andauern

Arathor
Aszune
Azjol-Nerub
Bloodhoof
Doomhammer
Draenor
Dragonblight
Emerald Dream
Sunstrider
Twilight's Hammer
Zenedar
Agamaggan
Al'Akir
Bladefist
Bloodscalp
Burning Blade
Burning Legion
Crushridge
Daggerspine
Deathwing
Dragonmaw
Dunemaul
Sinstralis
Argent Dawn
Kirin Tor
Dalaran
Archimonde
Elune
Illidan
Hyjal
Kael'thas
Ner'zhul
Cho'gall
Sargeras

Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis.


----------



## Tyraila (2. September 2009)

ElHueon schrieb:


> Hm, zum Thema kochen...
> 
> Wieso sind denn komischerweise fast alle tollen Superköche Männer?





müssen unter einander sich beweisen ne , wie schwanzvergleich bei euch


----------



## Mjuu (2. September 2009)

haha die ersten sind wieder off o.O


----------



## zero15 (2. September 2009)

Ja meiner net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brilliantix (2. September 2009)

Eddy241275 schrieb:


> Wöchentliche Wartungsarbeiten, 02/09/09
> An diesem Mittwoch werden alle europäischen Realms während der wöchentlichen Wartungsarbeiten von 01:00 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr (MEZ) nicht erreichbar sein.
> 
> Die Wartungsarbeiten werden für folgende Realms verlängert und werden voraussichtlich bis um 15:00 Uhr MEZ andauern
> ...




mhh ich glaub du hast Kargath vergessen immer noch down :/


----------



## Hasse (2. September 2009)

@ Seydo

Naja, glaub mir, ich hab meinen Kater gut erzogen, der hört bei mir auf´s Wort
obwohl viele Leute sagen, dass man Katzen nicht erziehen kann.
Hab ich zwar kein Verständnis für, aber ich habe ihm von Anfang an
den Willen gebrochen, von wegen er ist der Chef im Haus is nicht.

Das Resume daran ist, wenn er schlechte Laune hat bekommt es
halt meine Frau ab, mich würde er niemals anknabbern..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (2. September 2009)

Brilliantix schrieb:


> mhh ich glaub du hast Kargath vergessen immer noch down :/




sind dovh glaube ich die englishen server


----------



## Schorki (2. September 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> müssen unter einander sich beweisen ne , wie schwanzvergleich bei euch




kommt ja nee uff den grösse an, was nützt ein dit wenn derjenige nicht mit umgehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genauso ist es beim kochen


----------



## __Róco__ (2. September 2009)

juhu eredar is on


----------



## Dany_ (2. September 2009)

Danke Gott  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (2. September 2009)

__Róco__ schrieb:


> juhu eredar is on



passiert aber nix wenn der ladebalken durch ist >.<


----------



## Röhrrich (2. September 2009)

kommt immer auf die technik an u da sind wir männers flexibel


----------



## Dragonchen (2. September 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> passiert aber nix wenn der ladebalken durch ist >.<




jepp voller ladebalken abr nix passiert


----------



## Stevo09 (2. September 2009)

bei destromath is am ladebalken auch schluss D:


----------



## Dany_ (2. September 2009)

kommt vom großen Ansturm =P


----------



## Brilliantix (2. September 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> sind dovh glaube ich die englishen server




asoo na dann die interessiern mich nicht die stinken eh nach fish&chips ^^ das tut aber nix an der tatsache das es mal wieder 20 nach 11uhr ist und die server immer noch nicht gehn


----------



## __Róco__ (2. September 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> passiert aber nix wenn der ladebalken durch ist >.<



ja is mir auch aufgefallen ...


----------



## Dany_ (2. September 2009)

Ich hatte keine Probleme mitn Ladebalken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (2. September 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> passiert aber nix wenn der ladebalken durch ist >.<



gleiche problem >.>


----------



## xx-elf (2. September 2009)

Dany_ schrieb:


> Ich hatte keine Probleme mitn Ladebalken



Männer und ihre Balken tztz^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Markw (2. September 2009)

"Charakterliste wird NICHT abgerufen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saoshyant (2. September 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> passiert aber nix wenn der ladebalken durch ist >.<



dito ._.


----------



## Dragonchen (2. September 2009)

also bin im spiel wünsch euch eine erholsame woche bis zum nächsten Mittwoch =)

*winke winke*


----------



## koolt (2. September 2009)

Markw schrieb:


> "Charakterliste wird NICHT abgerufen"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei mir auch :S


----------



## Hasse (2. September 2009)

wasn los Leute kommt zurück, wenn es eh nicht funzt..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## comixxx (2. September 2009)

auf "Das Syndikat" das selbe... 

schon irgendwo ne Besserung ?


----------



## Markw (2. September 2009)

Mein Balken ist so groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - aber er will nicht rein *gg*


----------



## Elito (2. September 2009)

Lothar 11:25 Uhr -> Einloggen *FUNKTIONIERT*


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (2. September 2009)

ist doch immer das gleiche..


----------



## inkomplex (2. September 2009)

Hasse schrieb:


> wasn los Leute kommt zurück, wenn es eh nicht funzt.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



zurück? weg von wow? ich könnt doch was verpassen! 'nen ladebalken zum beispiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torock2205 (2. September 2009)

Auf Vek´lor alles einwandfrei.
Auf Alleria ist nachm Ladebalken auch schluss. 
Abwarten ^^


----------



## Markw (2. September 2009)

Destromath -> einloggen *FUNKTIONIERT NICHT*


----------



## Dany_ (2. September 2009)

das kommt davon wenn 500 Leute gleichzeitig durch ne ganz normale Tür laufen wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronis (2. September 2009)

Frostwolf bleibt der Ladebalken hängen :-(


----------



## Kallan (2. September 2009)

Ich muss eh noch bis um 16:30 arbeiten hoffe bis dahin klappt es auch mit meinem Ladebalken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (2. September 2009)

btw, habs rausgefunden wie man sich einloggtKlick mich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasse (2. September 2009)

Kallan schrieb:


> Ich muss eh noch bis um 16:30 arbeiten hoffe bis dahin klappt es auch mit meinem Ladebalken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




/singn


----------



## Dany_ (2. September 2009)

Xyprogamerxy schrieb:


> btw, habs rausgefunden wie man sich einloggtKlick mich
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh mein gott warum bist du bloß so grausam zu uns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## __Róco__ (2. September 2009)

Eredar geht jetzt auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (2. September 2009)

Dany_ schrieb:


> Oh mein gott warum bist du bloß so grausam zu uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sry, hab net das original genommen, tut mir leid xD


----------



## Gloir (2. September 2009)

Festung der Stürme is noch nich ma in der Liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## inkomplex (2. September 2009)

Xyprogamerxy schrieb:


> btw, habs rausgefunden wie man sich einloggtKlick mich
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ha! find ich super! wer-auch-immer sich da die mühe gemacht hat .. fantastisch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevo09 (2. September 2009)

DESTROMATH GEHHHT!


----------



## Röhrrich (2. September 2009)

Todeswache lässt auch auf sich warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (2. September 2009)

inkomplex schrieb:


> ha! find ich super! wer-auch-immer sich da die mühe gemacht hat .. fantastisch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich find auch das ist die beste version :>


----------



## Teradas (2. September 2009)

Ich glaube immer mehr,dass die Server meistens nicht so gut gehen,weil wenn einer hochfährt sich gleich 2000 Leute da ein lvl 1 Char erstellen und alles voll spammen,würde das nicht passieren,könnte Blizzard die Arbeit machen,und ich glaube viele Server wären schneller wieder da.
Wenn man spielen will,sollte man Blizzard da auch etwas helfen und nicht so die Server überlasten,dass sie gleich wieder runterfahren,dann können sie sich nähmlich nicht um Server kümmern die eigentlich hochfahren.
Und am Ende wird dann immer über Blizzard rumgemotzt...


----------



## Axarimy (2. September 2009)

bin noch bei der arbeit und hoffe das um 14uhr ambossar online ist^^


----------



## inkomplex (2. September 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Ich glaube immer mehr,dass die Server meistens nicht so gut gehen,weil wenn einer hochfährt sich gleich 2000 Leute da ein lvl 1 Char erstellen und alles voll spammen,würde das nicht passieren,könnte Blizzard die Arbeit machen,und ich glaube viele Server wären schneller wieder da.
> Wenn man spielen will,sollte man Blizzard da auch etwas helfen und nicht so die Server überlasten,dass sie gleich wieder runterfahren,dann können sie sich nähmlich nicht um Server kümmern die eigentlich hochfahren.
> Und am Ende wird dann immer über Blizzard rumgemotzt...



Aber mit dem Rumgemotze kann Blizzard sicher ganz gut leben. Wie viele Leute hören deswegen schon auf? Eher wenig. Kohle kommt also weiterhin genug rein.
Und Blizzard helfen? Nönö .. die sollen mal machen. Ist doch deren Arbeit. Wenn ich spielen will, dann will ich spielen. Wie alle anderen auch. Und wenn wir warten müssen, dann müssen wir eben warten. Ob mit Motzen oder ohne.
Ach .. sich überhaupt darüber Gedanken zu machen (mach ich ja blöderweise auch grad, mehr oder weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ..


----------



## Hasse (2. September 2009)

Und ich mach mir gerade gedanken, ob überhaupt noch einer da ist,
scheinen ja wohl alle Server wieder on zu sein





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für jemanden der noch bis 16:30 Uhr arbeiten muss,
die ganze Unterhaltung ist jetzt daddeln^^


----------



## Caveman1979 (2. September 2009)

Wie schön wäre jetzt urlaub zuhaben und gleich den neuen Boss beim kreuzfahrer anzugehn aber nein man arbeitet lieber gruml! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (2. September 2009)

weils so schön war nochmal xD Klick mich


----------



## Hasse (2. September 2009)

ja, ich kann zwar das Video sehen nur leider nicht
hören, wegen Arbeit uns so, werde es aber zuhause 
gleich nachholen^^


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (2. September 2009)

bb, bin jetzt auch wieder ingame, tausendwinter fängt bald an


----------



## Hasse (2. September 2009)

Na dann bis nächste Woche, ich scheine ja leider hier der
letzte zu sein!


----------



## Descartes (2. September 2009)

wohoo in before close


----------



## Hasse (2. September 2009)

sagte er und würfelte gegen Hasse der eine 100 hat, nur 76^^


----------



## Buschwalker (2. September 2009)

hab noch bis 15:15 schule ahh will zocken!! ^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (2. September 2009)

lern lieber was gescheites dann hängst du später nicht um diese uhrzeit in nem wow forum


----------



## sceezy (2. September 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> lern lieber was gescheites dann hängst du später nicht um diese uhrzeit in nem wow forum



Wie nennt man das,wenn man sich selber mitm kommentar in die Fresse haut???!!!


----------



## MadMarlboro (9. September 2009)

guten morgen allerseits!


----------



## peddy3008 (9. September 2009)

moin moin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (9. September 2009)

MadMarlboro schrieb:


> guten morgen allerseits!



Guten morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Cola und Kuchen rumreich*


----------



## jay390 (9. September 2009)

Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Na alles klar? Wie lang sind die Server heute down?


----------



## Meeragus (9. September 2009)

Guten morgen, der Kaffee steht bereit und ich die Wartezeit angelaufen bis die Server wieder gehen ;-) zwischendurch muss ich warscheinlich erst mal zur arbeit, aber hoffen das es schneller geht kann man ja trotzdem.


----------



## BabyMilk (9. September 2009)

Wielange gehen die Wartungsarbieten?
Habe es verpasst zu lesen. ^^


----------



## Matress (9. September 2009)

*I want candy!*[/color] tada ta tada  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT : selfowned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vicec (9. September 2009)

&#9644;|&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;|&#9644;
This is Nudelholz. Nudelholz is a faceroller. Do you want to be like Nudelholz?


----------



## Millencolin (9. September 2009)

wohooo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 er funtzt wieder !


----------



## Apuh (9. September 2009)

Guten Morgähn!


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (9. September 2009)

Meeragus schrieb:


> Guten morgen, der Kaffee steht bereit und ich die Wartezeit angelaufen bis die Server wieder gehen ;-) zwischendurch muss ich warscheinlich erst mal zur arbeit, aber hoffen das es schneller geht kann man ja trotzdem.



Heute scheint es wieder schwerwiegendere Probleme geben... damals kommt man auf die WoW-Europe-Seite da stand dann die Seite wird gewartet, heute kommt man gar nicht drauf. Dazu kommt das keine einzige Info im Kasten auf dem Einloggscreen steht, wir wissen also mal wieder nicht was los ist...

*holt sich einfach mal einen Tee*


----------



## jay390 (9. September 2009)

vicec schrieb:


> &#9644;|&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;|&#9644;
> This is Nudelholz. Nudelholz is a faceroller. Do you want to be like Nudelholz?



Wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andurius (9. September 2009)

Guten Morgen liebe Wartende,
Ich starte jetzt nen Raid auf die [Küche] mit den Hauptencountern [Kaffeemaschiene] und [Voller Kühlschrank]
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Obby (9. September 2009)

moin... hab gestern bei nem DJ angerufen ... der hat aufgelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (9. September 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## BabyMilk (9. September 2009)

Nani?
Was stand denn in der Offi drin, wielange die heute sind?
Someone who knows?


----------



## Matress (9. September 2009)

Ruf ich letztens bei der Lufthansa an - Hebt keiner ab.


----------



## jay390 (9. September 2009)

Andurius schrieb:


> Guten Morgen liebe Wartende,
> Ich starte jetzt nen Raid auf die [Küche] mit den Hauptencountern [Kaffeemaschiene] und [Voller Kühlschrank]
> Wer ist dabei?



Na dann viel glück beim wipen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich muss jetzt mal meinen Chef raiden


----------



## xx-elf (9. September 2009)

Was meint ihr ? sind 2350 seiten heute drin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackzone (9. September 2009)

Andurius schrieb:


> Guten Morgen liebe Wartende,
> Ich starte jetzt nen Raid auf die [Küche] mit den Hauptencountern [Kaffeemaschiene] und [Voller Kühlschrank]
> Wer ist dabei?



INV bin Hunter mein pet hat auch hunger !!


----------



## peddy3008 (9. September 2009)

ichhhhhhhhhh   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andurius (9. September 2009)

BabyMilk schrieb:


> Nani?
> Was stand denn in der Offi drin, wielange die heute sind?
> Someone who knows?


da stand garnix das is es ja
also nicht dass si läbger sein sollen


----------



## Meeragus (9. September 2009)

Millencolin schrieb:


> wohooo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Spülkasten deiner Toilette?


----------



## Kultini (9. September 2009)

hmm wen mehr leute on währen schaffen wa die 2350 seiten heute^^


----------



## blackzone (9. September 2009)

1std und 30 min haben wa noch dafür^^


----------



## jay390 (9. September 2009)

blackzone schrieb:


> INV bin Hunter mein pet hat auch hunger !!



Ich mach dann den MT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deluc (9. September 2009)

Da isser endlich wieder auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenhase (9. September 2009)

guten morgen zusammen


----------



## xx-elf (9. September 2009)

Kultini schrieb:


> hmm wen mehr leute on währen schaffen wa die 2350 seiten heute^^



Also es lesen zur zeit knapp 200 Leute dieses Thema, reicht das nicht?^^


----------



## Saberon (9. September 2009)

/push   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peddy3008 (9. September 2009)

die sollen nicht lesen sondern posten^^


----------



## Andurius (9. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Also es lesen zur zeit knapp 200 Leute dieses Thema, reicht das nicht?^^


da geht noch MMMMEEHHHRRRR


----------



## nussy15 (9. September 2009)

Der Thread ist auf!!!Der Thread ist auf!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja ich werde glaube ich gleich erst mal zum Bäcker gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (9. September 2009)

Der Thread ist auf!!!Der Thread ist auf!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja ich werde glaube ich gleich erst mal zum Bäcker gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenhase (9. September 2009)

216 leute versuchen zu lesen und nur wenige habe sogar das schreiben gelernt


----------



## Flatrian (9. September 2009)

Andurius schrieb:


> da geht noch MMMMEEHHHRRRR



216! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (9. September 2009)

Andurius schrieb:


> da geht noch MMMMEEHHHRRRR



Ok an alle: Wen wir 2350 Seiten schaffen gibts Kaffee, Kuchen, Cola und* E-Schocks *für alle !!


----------



## stapes (9. September 2009)

MOOOOORGGGÄÄÄHHHHNNNN!!!!!111elf

So die wetten laufen kommt der Fraktionswechsel?


----------



## blackzone (9. September 2009)

hmm bei mir stehen nur 190 leute =(


----------



## Andurius (9. September 2009)

nur es sind halt komplett alle server down, also auch die englscihen die eigentlich früher on sind, also wird das was größeres sein bei blizz, etwweder probs oder wirklich fraktionswechselfeeature weil ja auch alle seiten down sind


----------



## inkomplex (9. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Ok an alle: Wen wir 2350 Seiten schaffen gibts Kaffee, Kuchen, Cola und E-Schocks für alle !!



Kaffee UND Cola?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FonKeY (9. September 2009)

morgen =)

das müsste der größte thread sein oder nicht ?!

naja ich geh mal frühstücken^^


----------



## Solassard (9. September 2009)

klappt wohl doch nich mit 9 uhr ^^


----------



## Ahldohr (9. September 2009)

Schurke is beim Küchenraid auch dabei. :>
Muss aber noch Dolche aus'm [Besteckkasten des Grauens] looten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Ich will daddöhln.... x)


----------



## Lamer2 (9. September 2009)

Hexenhase schrieb:


> 216 leute versuchen zu lesen und nur wenige habe sogar das schreiben gelernt



gerlernt schon aber noch zu faul dazu.


----------



## Matress (9. September 2009)

IT'S JUST THRILLER!!! THRILLEEEEEER!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT : A*

-.-


----------



## blackzone (9. September 2009)

es kommt mit sicherheit iwas da die seite ja ansich schon vor 40 min wieder on sein sollte...und wie wir blizz kennen wenn iwas neues kommt wird alles immer später


----------



## Flatrian (9. September 2009)

Ich hoffe. Vielleicht wird so endlich das Allianz:Horde Verhältnis verbessert. Bei uns auf Forscherliga wollen zumindest die meisten Allianzler die PvP machen zur Horde wechseln..: Wir sind halt einfach zu gut =DD


----------



## peddy3008 (9. September 2009)

bring mir was mit ^^


----------



## jay390 (9. September 2009)

FonKeY schrieb:


> morgen =)
> 
> das müsste der größte thread sein oder nicht ?!
> 
> naja ich geh mal frühstücken^^



nein. Die Nachtschwärmer hat mittlerweile schon über 4500 Seiten


----------



## xx-elf (9. September 2009)

FonKeY schrieb:


> morgen =)
> 
> das müsste der größte thread sein oder nicht ?!
> 
> naja ich geh mal frühstücken^^



Falsch Nachtschwärerm ist größer, im Moment sogar doppelt so groß wie dieser Thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Millencolin (9. September 2009)

Meeragus schrieb:


> Der Spülkasten deiner Toilette?



na der mittwochs thread ... der war vorhin zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lobgesang (9. September 2009)

moin moin, braucht ihr noch nen heiler?

habe tee mitgebracht...


----------



## Andurius (9. September 2009)

Ahldohr schrieb:


> Schurke is beim Küchenraid auch dabei. :>
> Muss aber noch Dolche aus'm [Besteckkasten des Grauens] looten.
> 
> 
> ...


xD ok, drei dd's nen MT ham wir, fehlt noch nen heal^^


----------



## inkomplex (9. September 2009)

FonKeY schrieb:


> morgen =)
> 
> das müsste der größte thread sein oder nicht ?!
> 
> naja ich geh mal frühstücken^^



Woher habt ihr eigentlich alle "9 Uhr"? Hab ich irgendwas verpasst? Ich dachte 11? *verwirrt


----------



## benski235 (9. September 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> nein. Die Nachtschwärmer hat mittlerweile schon über 4500 Seiten



Das müssen wir knacken........JETZT


----------



## Lamer2 (9. September 2009)

komm mit dudu mit.


----------



## Lanzce (9. September 2009)

Wünsch euch viel Spaß beim warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Caffee hab ich neben mir und Kuchen hole ich grad aus meiner Brotbüchse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 JAM JAM JAM.

Lasst euch euer Frühstück schmecken bevor es wieder ans Zocken geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m4ri (9. September 2009)

peddy3008 schrieb:


> die sollen nicht lesen sondern posten^^



langweilig

P3t3r: wow gehd nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


m4ri: wieso?
m4ri: achso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


m4ri: heute is mittwoch
P3t3r: keine realms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


P3t3r: jha und ?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


m4ri: serverwartungen^^


----------



## Eloit (9. September 2009)

11 Uhr wie ueblich die Server --> 9 Uhr die Website (btw. is die bei euch auch komplett down) - FRAKTIONSWECHSEL Inc!


----------



## vicec (9. September 2009)

Bin grad beim durchstöbern meiner Lesezeichen wieder auf nen Klasse Lied gestoßen

Die Horde rennt


----------



## blackzone (9. September 2009)

Die WoW seite soll um 9 uhr wieder on sein die server angeblich wie immer um 11^^


----------



## Thuzur (9. September 2009)

Bei mir stehen überhaupt keine Leute. Und das ist auch gut so! In mein Büro passen höchstens 30 Menschen. Aber dann wär´s so eng wie beim Gruppenksucheln mit Loken.

Mein zweites Frühstück ist schon seit 7.30 Uhr durch, ich warte also nur noch auf den Feierabend und hoffe, dass ich gegen 13 Uhr gescheit spielen kann...
Fraktionswechsel wäre vielleciht wirklich was. Dann könnte ich meinen verhassten Untoten-Priester endlich in was Gescheites verwandeln :-()


----------



## peddy3008 (9. September 2009)

ui danke Lobgesang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lamer2 (9. September 2009)

Was tun wenns brennt?

Weiter schlaffen.


----------



## bloodstar (9. September 2009)

Juhuuu er is wieder offen!

Siiiieg!


----------



## Andurius (9. September 2009)

ok, ich mach den erstmal nen [Charge] auf den [Bäcker] um die ecke, bis gleich ^^


----------



## blackzone (9. September 2009)

Warte ich pull mit irreführung


----------



## Hishabye (9. September 2009)

MAn Blizzard hat ja noch nicht mal ne Info auf der Login-Seite hinterlassen..diese SCHUFTE xD


----------



## Obby (9. September 2009)

schaut gerade scrubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vicec (9. September 2009)

Fraktionswechsel wär klasse
Würd dann endlich meinen alten Main zur Horde Transen


----------



## nussy15 (9. September 2009)

Obby schrieb:


> schaut gerade scrubs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auf dvd oder im internet ? oder wo= 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flatrian (9. September 2009)

[Flatrian] trifft [Bäcker] kritisch für 2,30 Euro.
[Bäcker] ist aus dem Duel geflüchtet und hinterlässt 8x [Brötchen] und [Kakao].


----------



## Matress (9. September 2009)

vicec schrieb:


> Fraktionswechsel wär klasse
> Würd dann endlich meinen alten Main zur Horde Transen



Rassenwechsel wäre mir lieber^^

btw : scrubs läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpencerHH (9. September 2009)

Obby schrieb:


> schaut gerade scrubs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ahh ich liebe diese serie schnell eben die klotze anmachen


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2009)

Pro Sieben läuft Scrubs 

wird Zeit das die neue Staffel kommt


----------



## Flatrian (9. September 2009)

Matress schrieb:


> Rassenwechsel wäre mir lieber^^



Willst keine Pussy mehr sein? xD


----------



## Solassard (9. September 2009)

vicec schrieb:


> Fraktionswechsel wär klasse
> Würd dann endlich meinen alten Main zur Horde Transen




bitte nich alle zur horde transen

GEBT DEN ALLYS KEKSE


----------



## bloodstar (9. September 2009)

Serverwechsel: 30€
Fraktionswechsel 20€

Lohnt sich das für n 72er pala?


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (9. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Moin Leute. 
Komme ich noch rechtzeitig zum Frühstück?


----------



## nussy15 (9. September 2009)

ich gucke ja immer die 6 uhr folgen von scrubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahldohr (9. September 2009)

> [Flatrian] trifft [Bäcker] kritisch für 2,30 Euro.
> [Bäcker] ist aus dem Duel geflüchtet und hinterlässt 8x [Brötchen] und [Kakao].



GZ! :>

Ich werd noch n bissl meine Couch raiden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (9. September 2009)

Wie lange bleiben die Realms heut eig down :>?


----------



## Obby (9. September 2009)

hach ich liebe diese serie.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
is ja witzig ! xD


----------



## Frostbeule16 (9. September 2009)

Nu gehts wieder los , erstma eine rauchen ^^ dann posten


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2009)

immernoch 11 Uhr


----------



## nussy15 (9. September 2009)

afk scrubs gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meeragus (9. September 2009)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> Wie lange bleiben die Realms heut eig down :>?



Bis sie wieder on sind! Hat man doch die letzten Wochen gemerkt das man sich auf die Vorgaben von Blizz nicht verlassen kann...


----------



## exill (9. September 2009)

Ist die Wow europe Seite eig. auch down?
wunder mich hier schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostbeule16 (9. September 2009)

bloodstar schrieb:


> Serverwechsel: 30€
> Fraktionswechsel 20€
> 
> Lohnt sich das für n 72er pala?


Serverwechsel kostet neuerdings 30€? na das wüsst ich...


----------



## vicec (9. September 2009)

Solassard schrieb:


> bitte nich alle zur horde transen
> 
> GEBT DEN ALLYS KEKSE




Naja, das is mein alter Main, spiel nun schon was länger Horde und der verstaubt dort leider nur, was ich schade  finde


----------



## Obby (9. September 2009)

bei mir is die wow eu seite noch down hieß es nich um 9 is se wieder da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
btw jd hats wieder getan xD


----------



## Onico (9. September 2009)

Down Down Down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (9. September 2009)

Langsam könnten sie die wow seite zumindest mal wieder hochfahren!
Man hoffe auch auf den fraktionswechsel will meinen 80er ally mage auf horde transen!


----------



## BlackSun84 (9. September 2009)

bloodstar schrieb:


> Serverwechsel: 30€
> Fraktionswechsel 20€
> 
> Lohnt sich das für n 72er pala?



Wenn man nicht gerade RL-Kumpels bei der anderen Fraktion hat, lohnt sich der Wechel um so weniger, je höher man mit seinem Charakter ist, denn am Ende machen alles das Gleiche. Wirkliche Unterschiede gibt es eher im Questbereich.

PS: Arbeit am Mittwoch ohne offizielles WoW-Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (9. September 2009)

Oh Gott, dann kommen die ganzen kewlen Allikids zur Horde und aus allen Gay Gnome Mages werden Undead Mages ...


----------



## jay390 (9. September 2009)

Ich werd dann mal weiterarbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Millencolin (9. September 2009)

bin ich der einzigste der nich zu horde sondern zur allianz will ? ^^ ich hab nen hässlichen troll mage den ich zu draenei machen will


----------



## xx-elf (9. September 2009)

Ahldohr schrieb:


> GZ! :>
> 
> Ich werd noch n bissl meine Couch raiden...
> 
> ...



Beim Cola raid bin ich dabei, hoffe es droppt [Ewige Colaflasche]: Erhöht den Koffeinzschub um 300%.


----------



## Dextra17 (9. September 2009)

vicec schrieb:


> Naja, das is mein alter Main, spiel nun schon was länger Horde und der verstaubt dort leider nur, was ich schade  finde




Morgen.
Bei mir sieht das ganz genauso aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein erster Char war damals ein Nachtelf Dudu und der verstaubt, seitdem ich und mein Bruder dem Ruf der Horde gefolgt sind. Der soll aber nicht nutzlos in Sw rumlungern, sondern mir als Taure gute Dienste leisten. Ich brauche den Fraktionswechsel *Blizzard lieb anguck*


----------



## bloodstar (9. September 2009)

Frostbeule16 schrieb:


> Serverwechsel kostet neuerdings 30&#8364;? na das wüsst ich...



jo dannhalt 20.. kann net nachgucken

Wechsel wär wegen rl freunden..


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2009)

ich warte bis rassenwechsel kommt


----------



## Chelrid (9. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Was meint ihr ? sind 2350 seiten heute drin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die seitenanzahl is eh einstellungssache. bei mri hat der thread grad mal 1155 seiten


----------



## Eloit (9. September 2009)

Iwie find ich des toll heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Viele warten auf die Website anstatt auf die Realms *thumbs up* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n.bek. (9. September 2009)

<--- owned
*grummel*


----------



## Herrmann (9. September 2009)

Onico schrieb:


> Down Down Down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




what se fack?

ich will zocken ey !!!!!!!


----------



## pildaY (9. September 2009)

Miau ... 
Mit Kater zockt sichs eig. immer am besten, aber neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee is ja MITTWOCH!
*grml*


----------



## Maradil (9. September 2009)

Meeragus schrieb:


> Bis sie wieder on sind! Hat man doch die letzten Wochen gemerkt das man sich auf die Vorgaben von Blizz nicht verlassen kann...



du meinst die letzten Jahre ;-P


----------



## wasili88 (9. September 2009)

Das lied hier macht mich das ich die wartungsarbeiten im nu vergesse das is so geil ihr müsst des mal hören abnormal Rock on aga

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRmlrxKrIeY


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2009)

irgendwie geht der thread heut nich so gut sind wohl alle arbeiten


----------



## Lanzce (9. September 2009)

Millencolin schrieb:


> bin ich der einzigste der nich zu horde sondern zur allianz will ? ^^ ich hab nen hässlichen troll mage den ich zu draenei machen will



du wechselst also deinen "hässlichen" Troll Mage gegen einen noch viel "häßlicheren" Draenei Mage? Diese Spacekühe sehn als mage mal sowas von blöde aus oO! Würde dann lieber Gnom oder Mensch vorschlagen! Oder bis Cata warten und n N811 nehmen^^


----------



## Meeragus (9. September 2009)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> Oh Gott, dann kommen die ganzen kewlen Allikids zur Horde und aus allen Gay Gnome Mages werden Undead Mages ...



Und umgekehrt...


----------



## m4ri (9. September 2009)

Millencolin schrieb:


> bin ich der einzigste der nich zu horde sondern zur allianz will ? ^^ ich hab nen hässlichen troll mage den ich zu draenei machen will



draeneis sind auch total hässlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meeragus (9. September 2009)

Maradil schrieb:


> du meinst die letzten Jahre ;-P



Ja so schlecht wollt ich Blizz jetzt auch nicht machen ;-)


----------



## deluc (9. September 2009)

m4ri schrieb:


> draeneis sind auch total hässlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Garnet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matress (9. September 2009)

Flatrian schrieb:


> Willst keine Pussy mehr sein? xD



Ja! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Männliche Blutelfen werden nach langer Zeit ziemlich Gay! x'D
Untote gefallen mir da besser!^^

btw : versteht jemand von euch was die da in dieser vodafone werbung singen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist kein englisch und kein deutsch x'D


----------



## Andurius (9. September 2009)

Millencolin schrieb:


> bin ich der einzigste der nich zu horde sondern zur allianz will ? ^^ ich hab nen hässlichen troll mage den ich zu draenei machen will


ne, ich hole meinen troll schurke auch auf alli seite weil da meine andern 80er sind und ich auch mehr leute kenn


----------



## Matress (9. September 2009)

deluc schrieb:


> Garnet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Octopussfressen inc.


----------



## Einsam (9. September 2009)

guten morgen ihr Mittwoch spamer


----------



## deluc (9. September 2009)

Welche Vodafone Werbung?


----------



## Obby (9. September 2009)

lw, grad werbung bei scrubs schreibt ma was lustiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matress (9. September 2009)

deluc schrieb:


> Welche Vodafone Werbung?



ja die wo die ganze zeit son lied kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was kein mensch versteht^^

da wird am ende dann so "Es ist deine Zeit" eingeblendet^^


----------



## Kasska (9. September 2009)

Moien^^

*Mfg;Kâsska* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2009)

naja das ist ne Englische Band die für den deutschen Sprachraum ihr lied teilweise auf Deutsch singt 




und ich hassssse diese Werbung und dieses Lied geht mir aufm Zeiger 




Habt ihr das mit Lady Gaga u Collien Fernandez auf der Ifa mitbekommen geilo 

ich glaub die Lady Gaga ist ein Ladyboy Gaga so wie es reagierte


----------



## Kitai (9. September 2009)

wasili88 schrieb:


> Das lied ist auch 1 klasse http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRmlrxKrIeY hört mal rein




Die kleene schaut schnucklig aus in 10 jahren is die sicher super sexy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PiaMarie (9. September 2009)

wasili88 schrieb:


> Das lied hier macht mich das ich die wartungsarbeiten im nu vergesse das is so geil ihr müsst des mal hören abnormal Rock on aga
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRmlrxKrIeY


najaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Maradil (9. September 2009)

Kasska schrieb:


> Moien^^
> 
> *Mfg;Kâsska*
> 
> ...



Moin *Brötchen reich*


----------



## Einsam (9. September 2009)

ich werde zur ally seite wechseln.... ka warum.... wo ist mein kaffee


----------



## Gwizzard (9. September 2009)

werde auch meinen schwulen blutelf hexer zum untoten machen ^^


----------



## Matress (9. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> naja das ist ne Englische Band die für den deutschen Sprachraum ihr lied teilweise auf Deutsch singt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hm ok ich versteh aber trotzdem kein wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja hab ich gesehen ^^
dann wohl eher Gentleman Gaga xD


----------



## blackzone (9. September 2009)

Ja die direkte frage von Collin war geil habs gestern in den nachrichten gesehn ^^


----------



## Einsam (9. September 2009)

Gwizzard schrieb:


> werde auch meinen schwulen blutelf hexer zum untoten machen ^^


das kanst erst später.... im moment gehen nur fraktionswechsel


----------



## BabyMilk (9. September 2009)

oha


----------



## Mirmamirmo (9. September 2009)

wer issn Lady Gaga ?

ach so und einen schönen guten Morgen


----------



## Millencolin (9. September 2009)

Lanzce schrieb:


> du wechselst also deinen "hässlichen" Troll Mage gegen einen noch viel "häßlicheren" Draenei Mage? Diese Spacekühe sehn als mage mal sowas von blöde aus oO! Würde dann lieber Gnom oder Mensch vorschlagen! Oder bis Cata warten und n N811 nehmen^^



nenene die menschen haben fette oberschenkel und gnom is ..... gnom


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2009)

Kitai schrieb:


> Die kleene schaut schnucklig aus in 10 jahren is die sicher super sexy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wenn sie sich am Riemen reißt und sich nicht wie andere Jungstars den Alkohol, Zwangsdiäten u Drogen  hingibt ja aber ich glaub eher die wird böse abstürzen


----------



## SpencerHH (9. September 2009)

Matress schrieb:


> Ja!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zuerst singen die englisch danach nochmal in deutsch aber was die da zum schluss singen weiß ich auch nicht das was nach dem russen oder was er da ist kommt versuch das schon die ganze zeit rauszufinden xD


----------



## deluc (9. September 2009)

Gwizzard schrieb:


> werde auch meinen schwulen blutelf hexer zum untoten machen ^^



Gute Idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasska (9. September 2009)

Oho der hochlord der pingus reicht mir nen fischbrötchen ;P^^

*Mfg;Kâsska* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (9. September 2009)

hmm is diese anzeige neu wer alles in nem Thread unterwegs ist ? 

find ich echt lustig :-)

gumo allerseits *detoniert wieder auf der tastatur uns fällt in leichten büroschlummer* (auf das der Ausgeruht-Balken steigt)

@ Matress - ich find "weibliche-Blutelfe-spielen" mehr gay als wie männliche. warum? ganz einfach weil man sich bis zu nem gewissen grad für gewöhnlich in einen Avatar eines rollenspiels hineinzuversetzten versucht. naja und die weibchen sind einfach zickiger - die männchen sind einfach metro.

*winkt von der Tastatur hoch* * schnarch*

lg sily


----------



## Maginimma (9. September 2009)

morgen zusammen ich hab en paar crossaints mitgebracht.
und ne thermoskanne kaffee=)
wohlbekommens


----------



## Einsam (9. September 2009)

wtf¿


----------



## Crusada (9. September 2009)

Hier habt ihr mal feine Musik  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PA8TaIcJCqY


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (9. September 2009)

wann kommt die neue scrubs staffel?


----------



## SuperAlex (9. September 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Einen Versuch ist's wert, aber selbst wenn es zum sticky kommt -> Ich wette drauf, daß trotzdem nächsten Mittwoch ein wieder mal ein Thead zum Thema aufgemacht wird. Da bin ich einfach Realist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Error.


----------



## Gwizzard (9. September 2009)

aber zur alli seite wechseln ?
niemals ^^


----------



## Dimpfer (9. September 2009)

Moinsen!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpdPjE_dW7o

da was schönes...... ich hör gerade nix anderes und ich dachte ich lass die com ma mit feiern!

wenns euch gefällt, holt euch sein album, is der hammer!


----------



## Maginimma (9. September 2009)

=)


----------



## Marccram (9. September 2009)

Morgääähhhn


----------



## Obby (9. September 2009)

oho danke maginimma war am verhungern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El_Arx (9. September 2009)

Matress schrieb:


> ja die wo die ganze zeit son lied kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Höchstwarscheinlich italienisch würd ich mal schätzen...
Vodafone ist in Italien sehr mächtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(stolzer italienischer Staatsbürger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Einsam (9. September 2009)

Maginimma schrieb:


> morgen zusammen ich hab en paar crossaints mitgebracht.
> und ne thermoskanne kaffee=)
> wohlbekommens


endlich... dachte schon du hast den kaffee vergessen.... negsten mittwoch etwas schneller ja? ....


----------



## Kzell (9. September 2009)

Diese Vodafone werbung geht mir sowas von auf die Nüsse...


----------



## Matress (9. September 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> @ Matress - ich find "weibliche-Blutelfe-spielen" mehr gay als wie männliche. warum? ganz einfach weil man sich bis zu nem gewissen grad für gewöhnlich in einen Avatar eines rollenspiels hineinzuversetzten versucht. naja und die weibchen sind einfach zickiger - die männchen sind einfach metro.



ja und metrosexuelle sehen schwul aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (9. September 2009)

Guten morgen zusammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmennnnnnnnn
is noch kaffee da?


----------



## pixeljedi (9. September 2009)

moin mittwochs poster .-)

mal kaffee holen gehen...^^


----------



## PiaMarie (9. September 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Guten morgen zusammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmennnnnnnnn
> is noch kaffee da?


NNNNEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIINnnnnnnnnnnn Grins


----------



## Einsam (9. September 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Guten morgen zusammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmennnnnnnnn
> is noch kaffee da?


nein.... *knurrt*


----------



## Silmarilli (9. September 2009)

Gwizzard schrieb:


> werde auch meinen schwulen blutelf hexer zum untoten machen ^^



RP-Geschichte dazu

er wurde im Sommerschlussverkauf am Wühltisch von nem Menschenpaladin mit dessen Handtasche ge-onehited weil se sich um ein Rüssiteil in ZartLila stritten. Nachdem er down ging und die Rüssi weiterhin müll ist findet er keine Ruhe und lebt nun als Untoter weiter auf der Suche nach Rache (und neuen Schnäppchen)

:-) lg Sily


----------



## Wiedi (9. September 2009)

guten morgen, noch 37 Seiten bis zur 2350


----------



## Maginimma (9. September 2009)

@obby: ja war bitter nötig =)

@einsam: ja sry hatte stau auf der a3 da hat mal wieder en hubschrauberversucht zu landen und dabei 2 kaninchen zerhexelt die daeraufhin schwer verletzt wie sie waren einen massencrash versucht mit 33leichen unso =) aber ich beeil mich next wwek


----------



## Maradil (9. September 2009)

Kasska schrieb:


> Oho der hochlord der pingus reicht mir nen fischbrötchen ;P^^
> 
> *Mfg;Kâsska*
> 
> ...



fühl Dich geehrt ;D


----------



## blackzone (9. September 2009)

ja müssen uns ranhalten ^^


----------



## Millencolin (9. September 2009)

Dimpfer schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpdPjE_dW7o
> 
> ...



oh ja sehr schön .... ich höre mir immer gerne leute an die mit absicht schlechtes deutsch sprechen

/ironie off


----------



## Seryma (9. September 2009)

Moinmoin *gääääähn*
gief frühstück pl0x   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2009)

Portgas schrieb:


> wann kommt die neue scrubs staffel?




keine Ahnung im Amiland ist sie schon zur Hälfte rum ist leider die Letzte Staffel :-(


----------



## bruderelfe (9. September 2009)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> NNNNEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIINnnnnnnnnnnn Grins


oh nein lach^^


----------



## suibot (9. September 2009)

denke mal das passt hier am besten

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_J-WKU7EnI


Sanduhr Sanduhr ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwizzard (9. September 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> RP-Geschichte dazu
> 
> er wurde im Sommerschlussverkauf am Wühltisch von nem Menschenpaladin mit dessen Handtasche ge-onehited weil se sich um ein Rüssiteil in ZartLila stritten. Nachdem er down ging und die Rüssi weiterhin müll ist findet er keine Ruhe und lebt nun als Untoter weiter auf der Suche nach Rache (und neuen Schnäppchen)
> 
> :-) lg Sily



WTF ^^


----------



## Madridd (9. September 2009)

Moin, moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geht nur bei mir die wow-europe Seite nicht, oder ist das bei jemandem anders auch so? Oo


----------



## Legacy (9. September 2009)

Wuhääääääää grad aufgestanden...

Morgen allerseits..seit Wochen.. gar Monaten verfolg ich diesen Thread und jetzt muss ich doch auch mal was posten, in diesem Sinne:


Hi! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dimpfer (9. September 2009)

mhhh.... mein erster post wurde ignoriert, also nochmal:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpdPjE_dW7o


zieht es euch rein, es lohnt sich, sollte es euch gefallen, kauft euch das album, es gibt kein schlaueren und mit besseren verschwöhrungstexten wie ihn....


----------



## Maginimma (9. September 2009)

also ich glaub ich bring nächste woche besser mal ne kaffemaschine mit oder? hab da noch eine rumstehn die könnte ich entbehren =)


----------



## blackzone (9. September 2009)

ist bei alles so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PiaMarie (9. September 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> oh nein lach^^


hhehe oh du bist das(Peinlich)...hätte ich meine Augen aufgemacht,hätte ich nicht geschriehen


----------



## Einsam (9. September 2009)

Maginimma schrieb:


> @obby: ja war bitter nötig =)
> 
> @einsam: ja sry hatte stau auf der a3 da hat mal wieder en hubschrauberversucht zu landen und dabei 2 kaninchen zerhexelt die daeraufhin schwer verletzt wie sie waren einen massencrash versucht mit 33leichen unso =) aber ich beeil mich next wwek


entschuldige dich niemals.... das zeigt Charakter schwäche ....
.....WO IST MEIN VANILLEZUCKER ¿


----------



## Lanzce (9. September 2009)

Millencolin schrieb:


> nenene die menschen haben fette oberschenkel und gnom is ..... gnom



immernoch besser als n Kraken im maul zu haben wie diese blauen Alienviecher ^^
UND DIE HABEN NEN SCHWANZ !!!!!!! Also ihr wißt schon ... Diese verlängerung der Wirbelsäule, die am Popo rauswächst ...

Will nich wissen was ihr gerade gedacht habt !


----------



## Obby (9. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvjDr8KKtsE...feature=related 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so sack lustig xD schaut euch die andren vids von dem an !^^


----------



## pixeljedi (9. September 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> RP-Geschichte dazu
> 
> er wurde im Sommerschlussverkauf am Wühltisch von nem Menschenpaladin mit dessen Handtasche ge-onehited weil se sich um ein Rüssiteil in ZartLila stritten. Nachdem er down ging und die Rüssi weiterhin müll ist findet er keine Ruhe und lebt nun als Untoter weiter auf der Suche nach Rache (und neuen Schnäppchen)
> 
> :-) lg Sily



handtasche is nice, lachen am morgen is immer gesund :-)


----------



## bruderelfe (9. September 2009)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> hhehe oh du bist das(Peinlich)...hätte ich meine Augen aufgemacht,hätte ich nicht geschriehen


jaja immer diese ausreen verletzt gucke*fg* und bussi gebe hehehehe


----------



## Maginimma (9. September 2009)

.....WO IST MEIN VANILLEZUCKER ¿

den wollte Dimpfer mitbringen


----------



## Kasska (9. September 2009)

Das bin ich das bin ich pingu lord ;P^^

*Mfg;Kâsska* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flatrian (9. September 2009)

Crusada schrieb:


> Hier habt ihr mal feine Musik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Selten so ein schlecht produziertes und gespieltes Video gesehen. Der Text lässt auch zu wünschen übrig. Das macht auch eine miss irgendwas deutschland nicht wett.

naja jedem das seine ^^


----------



## Crusada (9. September 2009)

Obby schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvjDr8KKtsE...feature=related
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



OMG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einsam (9. September 2009)

Maginimma schrieb:


> .....WO IST MEIN VANILLEZUCKER ¿
> 
> den wollte Dimpfer mitbringen


ist das der neue ?.... ich hasse neue


----------



## Kzell (9. September 2009)

Mein lvl 12 Jäger wartet.. die sollen hinmachen^^


----------



## SpencerHH (9. September 2009)

So SCRUBS Ist zu ende nun bin ich wieder voll da!


----------



## gallatin8 (9. September 2009)

Morgen zusammen! *Kaffekanne rumreich*


----------



## Maginimma (9. September 2009)

ich denke doch


----------



## Obby (9. September 2009)

wb spencer, danke gallatin


----------



## Andurius (9. September 2009)

Einmal was zum lachen für die wartezeit 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ekLO8BwxwE


----------



## The Hawk (9. September 2009)

gallatin8 schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen! *Kaffekanne rumreich*




Kaffee nehm und weiter reich

Moinsen^^


----------



## Millencolin (9. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XT0ZHkGwWz8

das is mal was leute ^^

cardiac-attack chapao !


----------



## Marccram (9. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2CiSF1_A2Y...re=channel_page

Is das ding nich süß? :>


----------



## Semetor (9. September 2009)

Gutän Morgähn ^.^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2009)

will mal heute Leveln im BG testen wieviel EP bekommt man da pro run auf Level 61


----------



## FonKeY (9. September 2009)

Flatrian schrieb:


> [Flatrian] trifft [Bäcker] kritisch für 2,30 Euro.
> [Bäcker] ist aus dem Duel geflüchtet und hinterlässt 8x [Brötchen] und [Kakao].




=D 


du bist auch nicht mehr zu retten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/push


----------



## Nayomi (9. September 2009)

ah mein lieblings thread guten morgen@ all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maginimma (9. September 2009)

Einsam schrieb:


> ist das der neue ?.... ich hasse neue


jap stimmt schon aber geht schon normalerweise =)=)=)=)


----------



## Einsam (9. September 2009)

The schrieb:


> Kaffee nehm und weiter reich
> 
> Moinsen^^


kaffee heimlich ausschlürf und weiter reich


----------



## Kzell (9. September 2009)

wie läuft das leveln durch bg eig? wofür kriegt man ep? und wieviel?


----------



## Crusada (9. September 2009)

mal was krankes ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3iOROuTuMA


----------



## SpencerHH (9. September 2009)

Obby schrieb:


> wb spencer, danke gallatin



Dankö Obby


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2009)

Marccram schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2CiSF1_A2Y...re=channel_page
> 
> Is das ding nich süß? :>




hmm Amis versuchen aus jeder sache die Kohle zu pressen


----------



## gallatin8 (9. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> will mal heute Leveln im BG testen wieviel EP bekommt man da pro run auf Level 61




Im Alteractal levelt man recht schnell aber nur wenn die Runde schnell vorbei ist.

In den restlichen Bg´s dauerts immer ziemlich lange

Man kriegt ep für´s Ziele erfüllen also Türme zerstören Galvangar/Balinda umbrezen usw.


----------



## Marccram (9. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> hmm Amis versuchen aus jeder sache die Kohle zu pressen


Ich würd mir das Teil sofort holen.^^


----------



## Maginimma (9. September 2009)

tweetycat also hab gestern in knapppen 3 stunden 1,6mio ep gemacvht allerdings auf stufe 71-73 und im av da rentierts sich am meisten 

need mehr kaffe

und kann mir ma bitte einer das nutella glas rüber reichen?


----------



## Dimpfer (9. September 2009)

SpencerHH schrieb:


> Dankö Obby



Spencer du kommst nich zufällig aus Harburg?? oO


----------



## Obby (9. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3iOROuTuMA what the fuck? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matress (9. September 2009)

kurze frage xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei mir werden die beiträge immer so angezeigt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie stelle ich das ein das alle beiträge auf einer seite komplett angezeigt werden und nicht in so einer liste ?^^


----------



## Bratwurstbratgerät (9. September 2009)

moin moin,

hat zwar nix mit musik zu tun aber mit kultur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Kerwe 1/3

Kerwe 2/3

Kerwe 3/3


is etwas länger aber fein


----------



## Einsam (9. September 2009)

Maginimma schrieb:


> jap stimmt schon aber geht schon normalerweise =)=)=)=)


he... he Maginimma.... such mal den neuen.... sag im.... sag im ohne den stoff... braucht er gar nicht erst angekrochen kommen


----------



## Ocian (9. September 2009)

Matress schrieb:


> wie stelle ich das ein das alle beiträge auf einer seite komplett angezeigt werden und nicht in so einer liste ?^^




Klick einmal hier drauf.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...amp;mode=linear


----------



## SpencerHH (9. September 2009)

Dimpfer schrieb:


> Spencer du kommst nich zufällig aus Harburg?? oO



Ne Hamburg-Bramfeld ^^


----------



## Flatrian (9. September 2009)

Ohje das mit der Liste hatte ich auch ma... Habs aber schnell verdrängt, wie es umgestellt wird... sorry...


*345 Besucher lesen dieses Thema (Gäste: 275 | Anonyme Besucher: 0)* YAY


----------



## Millencolin (9. September 2009)

Crusada schrieb:


> mal was krankes ^^
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3iOROuTuMA



alter ^^ ja das ist krank


----------



## Maginimma (9. September 2009)

Kzell schrieb:


> wie läuft das leveln durch bg eig? wofür kriegt man ep? und wieviel?




lvl 71-73 ca 18k ep pro eingenommenen turm im av und sieg gibt 25k glaub ich also maximal kommste auf jeden auf etwas über 150k ep pro av


----------



## Legacy (9. September 2009)

Matress schrieb:


> kurze frage xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



rechts oben auf einstellungen dann ganz unten Ansicht --->Standard


----------



## Crusada (9. September 2009)

BG Leveln lohnt sich erst richtig ab 71-80

ich glaub waren 
18-20k ep pro turm
18-20k ep bei Loose
36-40k ep bei win

hab so meinen schami gelevelt und dann in pdc und uldu equipt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich glaub der ist jetzt 8 Tage 80 und geht pdk hc .. schon iwie lame  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2009)

OH ein grüner Mod war da welch eine Ehre 


mal ne Frage hat jmd aufm Testserver schon Ony gelegt


----------



## bruderelfe (9. September 2009)

Legacy schrieb:


> rechts oben auf einstellungen dann ganz unten Ansicht --->Standard


öhm hieß es nicht das die wow seite ab 09:00uhr wieder geht? gut das wir halb11 haben, dann darf man davon ausgehen das die server auch nicht ab 11uhr stehen werden oder?


----------



## gallatin8 (9. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJ99Lb8w9-4


Mein absolutes lieblingsvideo, da passt einfach alles!


----------



## Nayomi (9. September 2009)

ab wann gibt es den dieses BG lvln? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maginimma (9. September 2009)

dimpfer verushc nie wieder den stoff zu unterschlagen sonst wird einsam böse und das wollen wir doch nicht, oder????????


----------



## Matress (9. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Klick einmal hier drauf.
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...amp;mode=linear



wenn ich dann aber eine seite weiterschalte ist alles beim alten :-/


----------



## Flatrian (9. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> OH ein grüner Mod war da welch eine Ehre
> 
> 
> mal ne Frage hat jmd aufm Testserver schon Ony gelegt



lol natürlich ^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2009)

naja wollt das nur mit meiner Mage u Schamie machen ( sollen nur von 61 auf 65 wegen Nordendberufe)


----------



## Maginimma (9. September 2009)

bg leveln kannste in jedem bg =)
es rentiert sich halt erst wirkloich ab lvl 71


----------



## ignatz87 (9. September 2009)

Morgen allerseids :-))

@ um ma auf Lady GaGa zurück zu kommen ... hat sie nicht vor nen paar wochen öffentlich zugegeben das sie einen kleinen Penis hat... 

Zitat @ msn.de

"Darauf angesprochen sagte die 23-Jährige dem Onlinemagazin "Gone Hollywood": "Ich habe einen kleinen Penis. Ich schäme mich deswegen nicht, aber ich erzähle es eben nicht überall herum. Ich meine, wir reden ja auch nicht die ganze Zeit über unsere Vaginanen. Aber gut, ich habe eben beides: Eine Vagina und einen Penis. Und ich bin heiß und sexy." Ob Lady oder Mister oder beides - gaga ist sie auf jeden Fall!"

find ich ziemlich schräg^^ naja erst mol kaffe schlürfen :-)


----------



## Legacy (9. September 2009)

Matress schrieb:


> wenn ich dann aber eine seite weiterschalte ist alles beim alten :-/



siehe mein Fullquote OBEN RECHTS HOCHSCROLLEN, dann EINSTELLUNGEN -> Anzeigeart Standard


----------



## PiaMarie (9. September 2009)

Matress schrieb:


> kurze frage xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oha ja das entzend.Vielleicht erklärtdirdes jemand freundlicherweise hier,wie du wieder zum gewohnten zurück kommst.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2009)

Flatrian schrieb:


> lol natürlich ^^



und ist sie wenigstens noch Feuerimmun


----------



## Flatrian (9. September 2009)

Was isst Du da? Kann ich auch? Gib mal her. GIB DAS HER!!

Feuerimmun scheint sie nicht mehr zu sein weil ich dort ein Destrohexer im Video sehe...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEZA3CQRj5o


----------



## blackzone (9. September 2009)

btw ich komm aus Hamburg-Barmbek 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier auch mal ne kleinigkeit 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj9c3iYxSyw


<3 Mr. Eyeballz


----------



## Legacy (9. September 2009)

warum postet ihrs dauernd wie oft noch:

LÖSUNG:

NACH OBEN SCROLLEN
EINSTELLUNGEN
Anziegeart->STandard


langsam nervts danke^^


----------



## Maginimma (9. September 2009)

lady gaga is zwidrig veranlagt? omfg das is wohl an mir vorbei gegangen. 
wie mast..... ach vergessen wir das ^^


----------



## Matress (9. September 2009)

Legacy schrieb:


> siehe mein Fullquote OBEN RECHTS HOCHSCROLLEN, dann EINSTELLUNGEN -> Anzeigeart Standard



hm bringt aber genauso viel wie ocians vorschlag^^
seiter weiter / zurück schlaten oder seite aktualisieren und es wieder alles beim alten ...


----------



## gallatin8 (9. September 2009)

Flatrian schrieb:


> Was isst Du da? Kann ich auch? Gib mal her. GIB DAS HER!!



*Kaffe reich und zitternd zurückweich*


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2009)

ignatz87 schrieb:


> Morgen allerseids :-))
> 
> @ um ma auf Lady GaGa zurück zu kommen ... hat sie nicht vor nen paar wochen öffentlich zugegeben das sie einen kleinen Penis hat...
> 
> ...




wobei MSN den Wahrheitsgehalt der SUN u Bild gemeinsam hat


----------



## Legacy (9. September 2009)

dann spinnt dein explorer oder du hast iwas in der config gemacht...das ist die einzige möglichkeit afaik


----------



## Maginimma (9. September 2009)

btt: mein server is down


----------



## Lobgesang (9. September 2009)

Will denn niemand meinen Tee?

Dann trink ich das Zeug halt selber, mom, zigi hollen...


----------



## Maginimma (9. September 2009)

was macht ihr heute in wow?


----------



## SpencerHH (9. September 2009)

blackzone schrieb:


> btw ich komm aus Hamburg-Barmbek
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist ja gleich um die ecke dann erstmal...Noin Nachbar


----------



## Einsam (9. September 2009)

gallatin8 schrieb:


> *Kaffe reich und zitternd zurückweich*


*lacht laut auf*
.... kaffe...  ich rieche kaffee... !!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2009)

was Klopft den hier immer so auf der WoW-Buffedseite


----------



## Meliáh (9. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Biz_tniY9x0
Bams 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obby (9. September 2009)

ich nehm den tee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@maginimma: sag bloß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maginimma (9. September 2009)

Lobgesang schrieb:


> Will denn niemand meinen Tee?
> 
> Dann trink ich das Zeug halt selber, mom, zigi hollen...




doch doch ich würd einen nehmen =)


----------



## blackzone (9. September 2009)

Maginimma schrieb:


> was macht ihr heute in wow?



Jo mit dem bus 10 min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Moin Moin^^


----------



## Nayomi (9. September 2009)

Maginimma schrieb:


> btt: mein server is down



wie jeder andere server auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*warte musik summt*


----------



## Maginimma (9. September 2009)

ja obby sag ich ja ^^


----------



## PiaMarie (9. September 2009)

Legacy schrieb:


> dann spinnt dein explorer oder du hast iwas in der config gemacht...das ist die einzige möglichkeit afaik


Hat nix mit Explorer zu tun.Chrome und Morzilla ist der selbe kram gewesen...


----------



## Riuk (9. September 2009)

LANGEWEILE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich esse gerade eine Keks


----------



## Einsam (9. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> was Klopft den hier immer so auf der WoW-Buffedseite


die kaffee dasse beim hinstellen..... pasiert mir auch immer " schlürf... news les.... und dan da das klopfen.... da ists wieder!!!!"


----------



## gallatin8 (9. September 2009)

Maginimma schrieb:


> was macht ihr heute in wow?



Ma nachschauen wieviele Arenapunkte ich bekommen hab. Haben jetzt im 2vs.2 in der ersten Woche knapp 90 Spiele gemacht 46 verloren und 44 gewonnen oder so. Da wir zu BC Zeiten für gerade mal 10 gewonne Spiele über 400 punkte bekommen haben Frage ich mich wieviele es jetzt sind!

Danach wahrscheinlich ne starke grupe zusammensuchen und Heros machen.


----------



## Nerdavia (9. September 2009)

Kommt hier auch jemand aus dem Freiburger Raum...und einen Tee würde ich auch nehmen ^^


----------



## Vrocas (9. September 2009)

Wielange gehen die Wartungsarbeiten eig. noch?

Auf meinem Loadscreen werden leider keine News angezeigt :<

Achso ja hatte heute vor meinen Schamanen auf lvl 40 zu lvln. Werde dann die Leder Schultern die +10%exp geben meinem 34er Hunter anziehn.



Nerdavia schrieb:


> Kommt hier auch jemand aus dem Freiburger Raum...und einen Tee würde ich auch nehmen ^^



Ich. Ich wohne ungefähr ne viertel Stunde weg in so nem kleinen Kaff :<


----------



## Flatrian (9. September 2009)

Feuerimmun scheint sie nicht mehr zu sein weil ich dort ein Destrohexer im Video sehe...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEZA3CQRj5o

(Nochmal... Edit hat zu lang gedauert xD)


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2009)

gallatin8 schrieb:


> Ma nachschauen wieviele Arenapunkte ich bekommen hab. Haben jetzt im 2vs.2 in der ersten Woche knapp 90 Spiele gemacht 46 verloren und 44 gewonnen oder so. Da wir zu BC Zeiten für gerade mal 10 gewonne Spiele über 400 punkte bekommen haben Frage ich mich wieviele es jetzt sind!
> 
> Danach wahrscheinlich ne starke grupe zusammensuchen und Heros machen.



du weißt das 2v2 seid letzte Woche nix mehr zählt


----------



## gallatin8 (9. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> du weißt das 2v2 seid letzte Woche nix mehr zählt




WAAHHH!! Was meinst du damit alles umsonst oder wie?


----------



## Lobgesang (9. September 2009)

Bitte dein Tee, blackzone, lass es dir schmecken

vorsicht heis


----------



## bruderelfe (9. September 2009)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> Hat nix mit Explorer zu tun.Chrome und Morzilla ist der selbe kram gewesen...


und mit mir redest du wohl nimmer?*wein*

*fg*

man die wow seiten gehen immer noch net arggggggggg


----------



## Matress (9. September 2009)

ach son müll ... klappt alles nich^^


----------



## Einsam (9. September 2009)

Lobgesang schrieb:


> Bitte dein Tee, blackzone, lass es dir schmecken
> 
> vorsicht heis


ist im tee  Koffein drin ?


----------



## Obby (9. September 2009)

wo is denn mein tee ?@ lobgesang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruffnek (9. September 2009)

stand heute gestern was wie lange heute wartungsarbeiten sind? War schon länger nicht mehr on


----------



## Maginimma (9. September 2009)

Einsam schrieb:


> die kaffee dasse beim hinstellen..... pasiert mir auch immer " schlürf... news les.... und dan da das klopfen.... da ists wieder!!!!"




das klopfen is schon nervig ja aber jetzt hast du wenigstens ein mysterium gelüftet was mich schon verdammt lange fasziniert und beschäftigt hat. jetzt kann ich endlich wieder beruhigt schlafen =)=)


----------



## Lobgesang (9. September 2009)

Warte, Nerdavia, ich muss ne Tasse hollen...

tap tap tap...  klir, bong krach...

ups, muss demnächst neue tassen kaufen...

hier dein Tee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (9. September 2009)

Ruffnek schrieb:


> stand heute gestern was wie lange heute wartungsarbeiten sind? War schon länger nicht mehr on


Die hauptseiten sollten ab 9uhr wieder gehen und die server dann ab 11!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2009)

Flatrian schrieb:


> Feuerimmun scheint sie nicht mehr zu sein weil ich dort ein Destrohexer im Video sehe...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEZA3CQRj5o
> 
> (Nochmal... Edit hat zu lang gedauert xD)




so ein Reis ich hab gedacht das Blizz mal für eine Kleine Überraschung sorgt aber ony nicht Feuerimmun ist nicht Ony


----------



## Nayomi (9. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> so ein Reis ich hab gedacht das Blizz mal für eine Kleine Überraschung sorgt aber ony nicht Feuerimmun ist nicht Ony


also mir isses recht als feuer mage hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maginimma (9. September 2009)

lobgesang ich wollte doch auch nen tee*schnüff* 
*tasse bettelnd hinhalt*
bütte bütte *liebkuck


----------



## gallatin8 (9. September 2009)

Verlängerung der Wartungsarbeiten bis 13.00 Uhr...


Na Super.. 
Todeswache und viele andere bis 15.00 Uhr!


----------



## Obby (9. September 2009)

is die wow eu seite jetz schon da bei mir läds nur die ganze zeit


----------



## Lobgesang (9. September 2009)

Ok, ich renne ja schon, so gut das halt geht als alter sack

keuch, hust...

verschnaufen und weiter geht es...

Hier, keuch, dein tee, obby...

Ich glaub ich setze mal frisches wasser auf


----------



## xx-elf (9. September 2009)

Ich habe grade den Heldencheck gemacht und das ist dabei herausgekommen:

Du bist das Kind von Radioaktivität und einem fehlgeschlagenen Experiment: Ein mutiertes Monster aus reiner, unaufhaltbarer Wut. Du willst nur alleine gelassen werden, und wenn sich dir jemand in den Weg stellt, wird der unangespitzt in den Boden gehauen.

Finde das ..hm.. ja irgendwie kommt das meinem Wesen schon sehr nahe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Edit: Seit meinem Besuch auf der Seite ist sie übrigens Offline, schon seltsam.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2009)

Klopfen lokalisiert es ist der dumme Typ von der easy credit werbung


he der macht meinen Bildschirm put


----------



## Kazark (9. September 2009)

Wartungsarbeiten für ALLE Realms bis 13Uhr verlängert. Legt euch wieder hin also wirds locker 15 Uhr werden.

cu


----------



## Obby (9. September 2009)

wurde auch zeit danke trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PulseX (9. September 2009)

wtf wartungsarbeiten verlängert bis 13:00uhr neinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Vrocas (9. September 2009)

Ich post mal hier ein paar meiner screens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den hier hab ich erst gestern gemacht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Trick ist: Man muss bei dem gebirge zur Grenze von den Düstermarschen den Berg hoch laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dort ist dann ne ziemlich lange leere Fläche.


----------



## Madridd (9. September 2009)

gallatin8 schrieb:


> Verlängerung der Wartungsarbeiten bis 13.00 Uhr...
> 
> 
> Na Super..
> Todeswache und viele andere bis 15.00 Uhr!



Wo steht das? Will Beweise!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crusada (9. September 2009)

hmm der erste spanische Server steht nun als offline in der Liste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lobgesang (9. September 2009)

Also ich denke mal ich stelle die Kanne hier hin und jeder kann sich ne tasse nehemen (tasse selber mitbringen, weil ich hab nicht mehr soviele...
und der Aufwasch dann, hui...

lasst es euch schmecken...


----------



## Einsam (9. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Klopfen lokalisiert es ist der dumme Typ von der easy credit werbung
> 
> 
> he der macht meinen Bildschirm put


hau zurück ^^


----------



## nexusidhu (9. September 2009)

gallatin8 schrieb:


> WAAHHH!! Was meinst du damit alles umsonst oder wie?




nein es ist/war net umsonst.

du kriegst im 2o2 genau punkte wie zuvor.
nur dass du in dieser season mit deinem rating nur noch die waffe/schultern aus der letzten season holen kannst. Und es auch keinen titel mehr gibt im 2o2.

wenn du die waffe/schultern und titel aus dieser season holen willst, dann musst du das benötigte rating im 3o3 bzw 5o5 erspielen.


----------



## Resch (9. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> keine Ahnung im Amiland ist sie schon zur Hälfte rum ist leider die Letzte Staffel :-(




Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn......

Ich liebe Scrubs doch so sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PulseX (9. September 2009)

und ihr 





> wir bitten um euer verständnis


 am ende können sie sich wohl auch sparen

für sowas gibts kein verständnis. 

Hallo, server um 3:00 nachts heruntergefahren, wieso dauert sowas solange?


----------



## Flatrian (9. September 2009)

gallatin8 schrieb:


> WAAHHH!! Was meinst du damit alles umsonst oder wie?



Die Wertung zählt. Nicht die Siege. 2er gibt trotzdem Arenapunkte und Ausser Schultern und Waffen kannst Du auch alles kaufen mit vorrausgesetzter Wertung.


----------



## Kazark (9. September 2009)

Madridd schrieb:


> Wo steht das? Will Beweise!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In der Info in der Loginmaske


----------



## Chirogue1 (9. September 2009)

Kann mir jmd. sagen ob Rajaxx auch von den erweiteren 4std betroffen ist?
WoW Site down, + hab englishen Client, da werden die deutschen Server nicht aufgelistet ;(


----------



## gallatin8 (9. September 2009)

Madridd schrieb:


> Wo steht das? Will Beweise!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Start mal WoW da stehts in der Leiste Links


----------



## Wiedi (9. September 2009)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEIN ich hab noch heute frei und todeswache is bis 15uhr down....

so dann werd ich mal hm....

ha ich hab ne Theorie Blizz wollte das wir die 2350 Seiten voll kriegen und gibt uns hiermit die möglichkeit das wirds sein ^^


----------



## Taliboon (9. September 2009)

Hey ihr könnt noch bischen länger warten ... Wurde auf 13 Uhr verlängert ... N Paar Realms sogar bis 15 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackSun84 (9. September 2009)

Die Server können von mir aus bis heute spätnachmittags offline sein, muss eh arbeiten. Nur das Forum wäre wichtig, damit ich meine übliche Abwechslung habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## PulseX (9. September 2009)

Taliboon schrieb:


> Hey ihr könnt noch bischen länger warten ... Wurde auf 13 Uhr verlängert ... N Paar Realms sogar bis 15 Uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



blitzmerker


----------



## Arthesan (9. September 2009)

oO ned mal der Newsticker am Anfang is da. Das dauert heute wieder länger. Zeit wieder Warcraft III oder II rauszukramen


----------



## Seryma (9. September 2009)

Taliboon schrieb:


> Hey ihr könnt noch bischen länger warten ... Wurde auf 13 Uhr verlängert ... N Paar Realms sogar bis 15 Uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Grad gesehn... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maginimma (9. September 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ich post mal hier ein paar meiner screens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





du hast nen einäugigen lächelnden leerwandler im enrage fotographiert. GZ. ^^ müsst ma schauen nehmt ma die sonne als das auge und die 2 berge drunter als mund der lächelt. und die aura um die sonne ist der körper von captain blaue enrage wolke


----------



## Schalwa (9. September 2009)

Wenn man sich mal ganz genau die neuen waffen und rüssi sets anschaut werdet ihr sehen das man sich die dinger auch im 2 on 2 holen kann und nicht nur im 3er oder 5er arena , bis auf die schultern. 

Nur die hohen waffen bei einem rating 2200 gehen nur im 3er oder 5er die anderen gehen im 2 er auch !!

Mfg


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2009)

http://ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20090907

lol gibs zwar nen thread für aber geilo


----------



## Einsam (9. September 2009)

ich hab die wahl zwischen aion oder ne runde tv.....


----------



## Nayomi (9. September 2009)

Wiedi schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEEEEEEIN ich hab noch heute frei und todeswache is bis 15uhr down....
> 
> so dann werd ich mal hm....
> 
> ha ich hab ne Theorie Blizz wollte das wir die 2350 Seiten voll kriegen und gibt uns hiermit die möglichkeit das wirds sein ^^



schaffen wir doch locker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackzone (9. September 2009)

Die spacken von blizz waren warscheinlich die ganze nacht mit der seite beschäftigt und haben die server vergessen deswegen verlängerung...


----------



## PiaMarie (9. September 2009)

Es ist leider war...


----------



## Timebreaker (9. September 2009)

Faction Change Service Now Available
Posted by: Blizzard| 9-3-09 9-3-09  The new World of Warcraft Faction Change service is now live. As we mentioned previously, we've been in the process of developing a new service for World of Warcraft that will allow players to change their faction from Alliance to Horde or Horde to Alliance for a fee. After purchasing a Faction Change for a character, a player can choose any race of the opposite faction that is compatible with the character’s class. For more information on the Faction Change service, please read the FAQ, or visit the Faction Change page to get started. 

Based on further community feedback, we have also decided to offer a race change service in the future. Players who choose to switch races will be able to change their race within their same faction and class. Additional details will be released at a future date. 


Quelle : www.worldofwarcraft.com


----------



## Vrocas (9. September 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn......
> 
> Ich liebe Scrubs doch so sehr
> 
> ...



Vorhin in der Folge hat J.D. gesagt Elliot wollte, dass er sie anpinkelt xDD

Das ist auch lustig:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNC5U3vVC8Y


----------



## Obby (9. September 2009)

die wow eu seite is aber angeblich immer noch bis 9 down jetz is 11 :O


----------



## Kazark (9. September 2009)

Ok mach ich mit Screenshots: Kazark auf ironforge ... letzte woche aus langeweile:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Trick verrate ich natürlich nicht ^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2009)

naja dann kann ich wohl um 12 in ruhe einkaufen gehen


----------



## Crusada (9. September 2009)

hab auch nen netten screen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephilio (9. September 2009)

13 Uhr... na toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Egal, raus und die Sonne genießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal was anderes - war Montag Morgen 2x in Stratholme. Beim 2ten Mal gab's das Mount, zu geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scotch (9. September 2009)

Ich hasse Blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Die sollten sich mal eine gescheite Ausstattung von den zig Millionen Dollar Einnahmen kaufen und nicht so nen Mist aus China...da hat man mal nen Mittag Zeit und dann so nen Sch****.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2009)

Timebreaker schrieb:


> Faction Change Service Now Available
> Posted by: Blizzard| 9-3-09 9-3-09  The new World of Warcraft Faction Change service is now live. As we mentioned previously, we've been in the process of developing a new service for World of Warcraft that will allow players to change their faction from Alliance to Horde or Horde to Alliance for a fee. After purchasing a Faction Change for a character, a player can choose any race of the opposite faction that is compatible with the character’s class. For more information on the Faction Change service, please read the FAQ, or visit the Faction Change page to get started.
> 
> Based on further community feedback, we have also decided to offer a race change service in the future. Players who choose to switch races will be able to change their race within their same faction and class. Additional details will be released at a future date.
> ...



Gäääääääääääääääähn das ist Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaalt


----------



## bruderelfe (9. September 2009)

wenigstens die hauptseite geht wieder


----------



## AIMJOR (9. September 2009)

also das jeder bescheid weis werden bis 13:00 uhr dauern :_)


----------



## Resch (9. September 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Vorhin in der Folge hat J.D. gesagt Elliot wollte, dass er sie anpinkelt xDD
> 
> Das ist auch lustig:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNC5U3vVC8Y




Die geilste Folge ist meiner Meineung nach die mit seinem Roller names Sascha^^ als diese bei einem Überfall über den Haufen geschossen wird.

"Hört auf auf ihn zu schießen, er liegt doch schon am Boden"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## safbdh (9. September 2009)

Ach langsam nervt es mich ein bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde es ja generell nicht schlimm, dass die Server bis 13Uhr down sind.
Aber es stört mich, dass Blizz immer erst schreibt sie sind um 11Uhr wieder on und dann im letzten Moment noch sagt :" Ja sie sind doch bis im 13 UHr down"
Ich meine das passiert in letzter Zeit einfach sehr oft.

So plant man eben um 11Uhr wieder on zu gehen, wüsste ich von Anfang an, dass die Server bis 13Uhr down sind, dann wäre ich heute Morgen ins Fitnessstudio gegangen und nich heute Mittag.

Naja so far mit meinem mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Machts gut!


----------



## Brahktal (9. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So fühle ich mich gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackzone (9. September 2009)

naja aber die offi seite geht wieder


----------



## blackzone (9. September 2009)

aber acc verwaltung net...


----------



## Iceman22KS (9. September 2009)

Servus 

na sind die Server denn immer noch down. Hoffe mal das Sie um 16Uhr wieder gehen dann habe ich endlich feierabend.


mfg


----------



## bruderelfe (9. September 2009)

aber die acc verwaltung immer noch down..

Die angeforderte Seite ist aufgrund von Wartungsarbeiten momentan nicht verfügbar.
Bitte versuchen Sie es später noch einmal. 
Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.


----------



## Leland/Rovnex (9. September 2009)

Was sich die Leute immer aufregen wenns mal ein bisschen Länger dauert.
Eben gibts mal neue Probleme und plötzlich eintretendes was man nicht Planen kann.

Geht mal an die sonne, oder schiebt halt iwas dazwischn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leberschaden (9. September 2009)

Ephilio schrieb:


> 13 Uhr... na toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



war der jetzt zum gefühlten drölfzigmillionsten mal drinne und ...  wie immer nischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


( die 700x hab müsste ich langsam voll haben also kommt es in den nächsten 300 :X )


----------



## Enisa (9. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> was Klopft den hier immer so auf der WoW-Buffedseite



JUHU, ich bin nich verrückt, er klopft wirklich!

Guten Morgen, bin neu und bringe Schokokekse mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dimpfer (9. September 2009)

blackzone schrieb:


> btw ich komm aus Hamburg-Barmbek
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



achso, ich komm aus harburg und ich kenn wen der sich spencer nennt, deswegen.


----------



## Vrocas (9. September 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Die geilste Folge ist meiner Meineung nach die mit seinem Roller names Sascha^^ als diese bei einem Überfall über den Haufen geschossen wird.
> 
> "Hört auf auf ihn zu schießen, er liegt doch schon am Boden"
> 
> ...



Die kenn ich auch xD

Wieso hat der sich auch net hinter der Mauer versteckt, mensch ^^


----------



## Sadexa (9. September 2009)

Mir gehts auch mächtig auf dem piss... 
Fast jede woche werden die wartungsarbeiten verlängert.....login-server spinnen rum.... der support von blizz wird immer schlechter...

Und NEIN, ich bin nicht arbeitslos, und ja ich hab rl, aber ich bezahl 12,90 im monat...


Und jetzt auch noch fraktionswechsel...wobei es früher hieß, dass sowas nie möglich ist.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und Ony kommt auch zurück.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    anscheinend fällt es immer schwerer sich neue dinge einfallen zu lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ordum (9. September 2009)

never play on a patch day ... ganz einfach

wow = world of waiting  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwizzard (9. September 2009)

juhu frostwolf mal nicht bis 15 uhr dabei ^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2009)

man blödes windowsupdate geziehe


----------



## pildaY (9. September 2009)

Na toll Area 52 bis 15 Uhr ...

----____----


----------



## gallatin8 (9. September 2009)

Enisa schrieb:


> JUHU, ich bin nich verrückt, er klopft wirklich!
> 
> Guten Morgen, bin neu und bringe Schokokekse mit
> 
> ...



Kekse! Tauscht du gegen Kaffe?


Meine Lieblingsfolge die muss man kennen auch wenn man Scrubs nicht mag (was meiner Meinung nach unmöglich ist^^)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qWuUxAyXoc


----------



## Leberschaden (9. September 2009)

Dimpfer schrieb:


> achso, ich komm aus harburg und ich kenn wen der sich spencer nennt, deswegen.



Harburg - die Stadt mit der grössten Vorstadt der Welt <3


----------



## Maragus03 (9. September 2009)

Na echt blöde. Aber nicht zu ändern.
Dann kann ich erst heute spät abend wieder spielen.
Ab 13.45 muß ich zur Arbeit und bin dann erst um 22.30 Uhr wieder zuhause.
Hatte mich eigentlich darauf gefreut heute morgen noch etwas spielen zu können.


----------



## Krischi1987 (9. September 2009)

das geklopfe nervt total 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lobgesang (9. September 2009)

Ich will Kekse... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So, leute bin dann mal off, hab noch eine verabredung mit octavian.
Der is immer sauer wenn ich zu spät komme.
Schönen Tag euch noch.

Ich lass den frischen Tee mal stehen, die kanne hole ich später ab.

Muss mich beeilen, hab genug gefrüchtükt...


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2009)

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=123901

so da wir ja zeit haben


----------



## Ahldohr (9. September 2009)

Enisa schrieb:


> JUHU, ich bin nich verrückt, er klopft wirklich!
> 
> Guten Morgen, bin neu und bringe Schokokekse mit
> 
> ...



Kekse! ôo Need!^^

- Hi. -

Hoffe es bleibt dann bei 13Uhr...^^ (also das die Realms wieder on kommen)


----------



## Gwizzard (9. September 2009)

Krischi1987 schrieb:


> das geklopfe nervt total
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




aber richtig ^^


----------



## PiaMarie (9. September 2009)

Krischi1987 schrieb:


> das geklopfe nervt total
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


was geraucht?Grins


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2009)

mal pc neustarten bis gleich


----------



## Vrocas (9. September 2009)

Was heute gibts patches xD??
Davon weiß ich ja garnix

Achso ja die Folge, bei der Carla über Turkes Hoden redet und swaddyteaddy am Tisch sitzt, die war ja total der hammer xD

"Einen Hoooden"


----------



## Dimpfer (9. September 2009)

Leberschaden schrieb:


> Harburg - die Stadt mit der grössten Vorstadt der Welt <3



xD

das stimmt^^

auch aus hamburg?


----------



## masterofavenger (9. September 2009)

da hätten die auch gleich um 12 Uhr anfangen können als der Login-Server andauernd ausgefallen ist und ein spielen nicht wirklich möglich war... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann wären die Server nun auch schon wieder all Oben...

*grummel*


----------



## Schmeedt (9. September 2009)

Moin!

Wartungsarbeiten mal wieder verlängert... so n müll! =(

Ich hoffe das aber auch Fraktionswechsel kommt. ^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (9. September 2009)

Enisa schrieb:


> JUHU, ich bin nich verrückt, er klopft wirklich!
> 
> Guten Morgen, bin neu und bringe Schokokekse mit
> 
> ...




Das ist diese Doofe Easy Credit Werbung ^^


Guten Morgen zusammen und wie ich es geahnt habe werden die Wartungsarbeiten nicht vor 13 Uhr beendet sein. Es scheint mir als wenn es Größere Probleme in letzter Zeit als schlecht Ausgebildete Putzfrauen welche die Steckleiste der Server für Ihren Staubsauger misbrauchen und Gelegentlich über das Netzwerk Kabel Stolpern. 

Von Offizieller Seite Werden wir eh nie erfahren was da wirklich los ist. Seis drum Einfach abwarten und nen Kaffee schlürfen und dazu ne Schrippe


*Teller Mit Belegten Brötchen hinstell*


----------



## Valkyria_ (9. September 2009)

Warten nervt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tote Kekse krümeln nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackzone (9. September 2009)

naja iwas muss kommen bei den verspätungen heute


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (9. September 2009)

spielt hier wer tqit? oder guild wars? :S


----------



## Enisa (9. September 2009)

gallatin8 schrieb:


> Kekse! Tauscht du gegen Kaffe?
> 
> 
> Meine Lieblingsfolge die muss man kennen auch wenn man Scrubs nicht mag (was meiner Meinung nach unmöglich ist^^)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qWuUxAyXoc



Wenns noch nen Schuss Milch zum Kaffee gibt, auf jeden!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (9. September 2009)

gallatin8 schrieb:


> Kekse! Tauscht du gegen Kaffe?
> 
> 
> Meine Lieblingsfolge die muss man kennen auch wenn man Scrubs nicht mag (was meiner Meinung nach unmöglich ist^^)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qWuUxAyXoc



Hab leider kein TOn hier sonst würd ich wahrscheinlich den ganzen Tag Scrubs schaun anstatt zu arbeiten^^


----------



## preave (9. September 2009)

kommt heute 3.2.2?


----------



## Leberschaden (9. September 2009)

Dimpfer schrieb:


> xD
> 
> das stimmt^^
> 
> auch aus hamburg?



aus Harburg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



werd mal kaffee kaufen gehen, hoffe nur das mich die frische luft/sonne nicht umbringt *zu staub zerfall*


----------



## Maginimma (9. September 2009)

kann nich ma youtubes schauen geschweige denn hören


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. September 2009)

preave schrieb:


> kommt heute 3.2.2?



eher nicht


----------



## Enisa (9. September 2009)

Leberschaden schrieb:


> aus Harburg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hamburg <3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOzt12Ympyo


----------



## Eve Marie (9. September 2009)

Und wieder die Wartungsarbeiten auf 13 Uhr verlängert!!

Nerft langsam echt.


----------



## gallatin8 (9. September 2009)

Valkyria_ schrieb:


> Warten nervt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*schmeißt sich weg*

*Milch aus Kühlschrank hol*
@ Enisa Deine Milch!


----------



## Deathlord666 (9. September 2009)

blubb....


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. September 2009)

Eve schrieb:


> Und wieder die Wartungsarbeiten auf 13 Uhr verlängert!!
> 
> Nerft langsam echt.



beschwer dich! verklag blizzard! du zahlst ja immerhin 43 cent am Tag damit die Server laufen! so eine schweinerei.. an den Galgen mit den Blizzard Mitarbeitern.. und zwar mit allen!

.../lol


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2009)

Ein Tag im Leben eines Administrators:


Mo., 08:05
Die Woche fängt gut an. Anruf aus der Werbeabteilung, sie können eine Datei nicht finden. Habe Ihnen die Verwendung des Suchprogramms "FDISK" empfohlen. Hoffe, sie sind eine Weile beschäftigt.

08:25
Die Lohnbuchhaltung beschwert sich, ihre Netzwerkverbindung funktioniert nicht. Habe zugesagt, mich sofort darum zu kümmern. Anschließend meine Kaffeemaschine ausgestöpselt und ihren Server wieder angeschlossen. Warum hört mir keiner zu, wenn ich sage, ich habe hier zu wenige Steckdosen? Lohnbuchhaltung bedankt sich für die prompte Erledigung. Wieder ein paar glückliche User!

08:45
Die Lagerfuzzis wollen wissen, wie sie die Schriftarten in ihrem Textverarbeitungsprogramm verändern können. Frage sie, welcher Chipsatz auf der Hauptplatine eingebaut ist. Sie wollen wieder anrufen, wenn sie es herausgefunden haben.

09:20
Anruf aus einer Zweigstelle: Sie können keine Anlagen in Lotus Notes öffnen. Verbinde sie mit der Pförtnerkammer im Erdgeschoss.

09:35
Die Werbeabteilung berichtet, ihr PC fährt nicht mehr hoch und zeigt "ERROR IN DRIVE 0" an. Sage ihnen, das Betriebssystem ist schuld und gebe ihnen die Nummer der Microsoft-Hotline.

09:40
Die Lageristen behaupten, sie hätten herausgefunden, dass die Schriftarten mit dem Chipsatz nichts zu tun haben. Sage Ihnen, ich hätte gesagt "Bitsatz" und nicht "Chipsatz". Sie wollen weiter suchen. Wie kommen diese Leute zu ihrem Führerschein?

10:05
Der Ausbildungsleiter ruft an, er braucht einen Zugangscode für einen neuen Lehrling. Sage ihm, er muss einen Antrag stellen mit Formblatt 7A96GFTR4567LPHT. Sagt, er hat noch nie etwas von so einem Formblatt gehört. Verweise ihn an den Pförtner im Erdgeschoss.

10:20
Die Burschen aus dem Lager geben keine Ruhe. Sie sind sehr unfreundlich und behaupten, ich würde sie verar***en. Sie hätten nun selbst herausgefunden, wie man die Schriftarten verändert. Sie wollen sich beim Personalchef über mich beschweren. Ich schalte das Telefon des Personalchefs auf "besetzt". Anschließend logge ich mich auf ihren Server ein und erteile ihnen eine Lektion.

10:30
Meine Freundin ruft an. Ihre Eltern kommen am Wochenende zu Besuch und sie hat ein umfangreiches Betreuungsprogramm vorbereitet. Hört nicht auf zu reden. Verbinde sie mit dem Pförtner im Erdgeschoss.

10:40
Schon wieder das Lager. Sie berichten sehr kleinlaut, dass alle ihre Dateien leer sind. Sage ihnen, das kommt davon, wenn man schlauer sein will als der Administrator. Zeige mich versöhnlich und verspreche, mich in das Problem zu vertiefen. Warte 15 Minuten, um dann über ihren Server die Schriftfarbe wieder von "weiß" auf "schwarz" zurückzustellen. Sie bedanken sich überschwänglich und versichern mir, die angedrohte Beschwerde wäre nur ein Scherz gewesen. Ab heute fressen sie mir aus der Hand!

10:45
Der Pförtner kommt vorbei und erzählt, er erhalte merkwürdige Anrufe. Er will unbedingt etwas über Computer lernen. Sage ihm, wir fangen sofort mit der Ausbildung an. Gebe ihm als erste Lektion die Aufgabe, den Monitor genau zu beobachten. Gehe zum Mittagessen.

14:30
Komme vom Mittagessen zurück. Der Pförtner berichtet, der Personalchef sei hier gewesen und habe etwas von einem Telefonproblem gefaselt. Schalte das Besetztzeichen von seiner Leitung. Was würden diese Leute ohne mich tun?

14:35
Stöpsle das Service Telefon wieder ein. Es klingelt sofort. Cornelia (muss neu sein) vom Versand ruft an. Sagt, sie brauche dringend eine neue ID, weil sie die alte vergessen hat. Sage ihr, ID wird vom Zufallsgenerator erzeugt, wenn ich ihre Haarfarbe, Alter, Maße und Familienstand eingebe. Die Daten hören sich aufregend an. Sage ihr, die ID wird erst am Abend fertig sein, aber wegen der Dringlichkeit werde ich sie ihr direkt zu ihrer Wohnung bringen.

14:40
Blättere ein wenig im Terminkalender des Personalchefs. Lösche den Eintrag "MORGEN HOCHZEITSTAG!!!" am Mittwoch und den Eintrag "HOCHZEITSTAG! AUF DEM HEIMWEG BLUMEN KAUFEN!!!" am Donnerstag. Frage mich, ob er am Freitag immer noch so zufrieden aussieht.

14:45
Pförtner sagt, der Monitor erscheine ihm etwas zu dunkel. Schalte den Monitor ein und starte den Bildschirmschoner. Pförtner macht sich eifrig Notizen. Wenn doch die gesamte Belegschaft so leicht zufrieden zu stellen wäre!

14:55
Spiele einige Dateien aus dem Ordner "Behobene Fehler" wieder auf den Hauptserver zurück um sicherzustellen, dass meiner Ablösung für die Spätschicht nicht langweilig wird.

15:00
Endlich Feierabend! Hole mir vom Server der Personalabteilung die Adresse von Cornelia und packe die Flasche Schampus aus dem Kühlschrank der VIP-Lounge ein. Notiere noch hastig ihre neue ID
(123456) und mache mich auf den Weg. Nach so einem harten Tag braucht der Mensch ein wenig Entspannung!


----------



## Dimpfer (9. September 2009)

Leberschaden schrieb:


> aus Harburg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mhhh, wo aus harburg?  bestimmt auch noch nen nachbar.....



Enisa schrieb:


> Hamburg <3
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOzt12Ympyo




das is das bessere! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-ldNaHci1M


----------



## SpencerHH (9. September 2009)

Xyprogamerxy schrieb:


> spielt hier wer tqit? oder guild wars? :S



Spiele Guild Wars nebenbei


----------



## Spankyhamthrall (9. September 2009)

Mal ne Frage - Die Realms, die bis 15.00 Uhr off bleiben - werden die heute upgegradet? also instanzservermäßig, sodass die sch***meldung "zusätzlich innies können net gestartet werden blub" nicht mehr erscheint?


----------



## yaime (9. September 2009)

da mein heimatrealm auch betroffen ist bis 15 uhr off zu bleiben (um die elektrik zu verbessern) hoffe ich mal das ich ab sofort keine unverhoften dc´s mehr habe.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah dieses Klopfen

Liebes Buffed-Team könnt ihr nicht andere Werbung schalten ich brauch keinen Kredit mehr bin froh das ich Keine Schulden habe


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (9. September 2009)

hat jemand lust auf titan quest it multiplayer?


----------



## Nerdavia (9. September 2009)

Spankyhamthrall schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage - Die Realms, die bis 15.00 Uhr off bleiben - werden die heute upgegradet? also instanzservermäßig, sodass die sch***meldung "zusätzlich innies können net gestartet werden blub" nicht mehr erscheint?




Mal in meine Glaskugel schau....HurgaHurga....nein tut mir leid ich nichts können sehen in große Glaskugel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackzone (9. September 2009)

ich glaub ich zock mal ne runde battleforge...die offi seite scheint wieder net zu gehn


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (9. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFtCv8VlZAg


----------



## Eisenschmieder (9. September 2009)

bis 13.00...:/
bei aion kann ich mich irgendwie au ned einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ou man mein kumpel reißt mich vorhin ausm schlaf was mit wow los ist MAAAN ES IS MITTWOOOOCH!!!111einself!!11



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (9. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Ein Tag im Leben eines Administrators:




alt aber gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (9. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oExRsQdeAb0...PL&index=51 xD


----------



## Ahrês (9. September 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> beschwer dich! verklag blizzard! du zahlst ja immerhin 43 cent am Tag damit die Server laufen! so eine schweinerei.. an den Galgen mit den Blizzard Mitarbeitern.. und zwar mit allen!
> 
> .../lol



JA GENAU UND DAS BEZAHLEN TAUSENDE LEUTE AUF EINEN SERVER AM TAG!!!
Verdammt noch ma die sollen ihren Arschbewegen wenn ich arbeite halt ich auch meine Zeiten ein!und da denken kunden auch nicht Ich bekomm ja nur 50Euro am Tag der kann sich zeit lasen! nein sie Wollen auch alles Perfekt und Schnell!
ich will ma nen Paar frei monate sehen Von Blizzzzz! diesE PISS"§$§"$$§$R!


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (9. September 2009)

Ahrês schrieb:


> JA GENAU UND DAS BEZAHLEN TAUSENDE LEUTE AUF EINEN SERVER AM TAG!!!
> Verdammt noch ma die sollen ihren Arschbewegen wenn ich arbeite halt ich auch meine Zeiten ein!und da denken kunden auch nicht Ich bekomm ja nur 50Euro am Tag der kann sich zeit lasen! nein sie Wollen auch alles Perfekt und Schnell!
> ich will ma nen Paar frei monate sehen Von Blizzzzz! diesE PISS"§$§"$$§$R!


quitte doch einfach und spamm hier nit rum


----------



## Enisa (9. September 2009)

Dimpfer schrieb:


> mhhh, wo aus harburg?  bestimmt auch noch nen nachbar.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo, ist au nich schlecht!

Danke für die Milch@Gallatin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2009)

reg dich ab Ahrês 

außerdem bekommst du ein paar Freie Spieltage


----------



## Artherk (9. September 2009)

na na gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz ruhig bleiben.. nimm ma ne chill pill


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (9. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etBiq8evwx8 nurnoch 540 mal anschauen und schon dürften die server da sein


----------



## Gwizzard (9. September 2009)

Ds warten auf new moon dauert länger ^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2009)

Gwizzard schrieb:


> Ds warten auf new moon dauert länger ^^




Neumond ist nächste Woche


----------



## ignatz87 (9. September 2009)

Pillz here!!!! 


das mit dem admin is geil^^ da ich auch einer bin kann ich das voll verstehen^^


----------



## Scotch (9. September 2009)

Ich hab sogar mal von Spielen gehört, bei denen es höchstens jedes halbe Jahr mal eine Serverwartung gibt...war vllt. doch nur ein Mythos.


----------



## Ahrês (9. September 2009)

Xyprogamerxy schrieb:


> quitte doch einfach und spamm hier nit rum


Du schlau meier!das der Häufigste spruch denn man hier Hört ! entweder bist du nen Kind und bekommst geld von Mami und Papi oder bekommst Hartz4 xD ich arbeite für mein geld und dafür will ich auch was sehn! und WoW spiel ich gerne aber diese unpünktlichkeit ist echt mieeeeeeeeeees!


----------



## Gwizzard (9. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Neumond ist nächste Woche




ich meine den Film ^^


----------



## Skelettkrieger (9. September 2009)

wer will schon New Moon sehen *schauder*
habt ihr auch alle keine anzeige beim serverstatus (also wg verlängerung etc) und kommt nicht ins forum?
naja hab ferien gehe also ma raus bb


----------



## Seryma (9. September 2009)

Ahrês schrieb:


> Du schlau meier!das der Häufigste spruch denn man hier Hört ! entweder bist du nen Kind und bekommst geld von Mami und Papi oder bekommst Hartz4 xD ich arbeite für mein geld und dafür will ich auch was sehn! und WoW spiel ich gerne aber diese unpünktlichkeit ist echt mieeeeeeeeeees!



Was machste dann hier? Auf auf, geh Geld verdienen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chakoteyy (9. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DICLPyaKBE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (9. September 2009)

Ahrês schrieb:


> Du schlau meier!das der Häufigste spruch denn man hier Hört ! entweder bist du nen Kind und bekommst geld von Mami und Papi oder bekommst Hartz4 xD ich arbeite für mein geld und dafür will ich auch was sehn! und WoW spiel ich gerne aber diese unpünktlichkeit ist echt mieeeeeeeeeees!


duden ftw


----------



## Gwizzard (9. September 2009)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> wer will schon New Moon sehen *schauder*
> habt ihr auch alle keine anzeige beim serverstatus (also wg verlängerung etc) und kommt nicht ins forum?
> naja hab ferien gehe also ma raus bb



Ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahrês (9. September 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Was machste dann hier? Auf auf, geh Geld verdienen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^ ich Hab diese Woche  Nachtschicht!


----------



## Chinchin91 (9. September 2009)

finds lustig das sich die leute hier beschwern wenn die server down sind wegen wartungsarbeiten... was ist euch lieber: einen halben tag kein wow oder 24 stunden am tag 7 tage die woche ein total verbuggtes wow zocken incl. serverabstürze usw.


----------



## Dimpfer (9. September 2009)

chakoteyy schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DICLPyaKBE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der is gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

müsste nur noch 10min länger gehen xD


----------



## chakoteyy (9. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DICLPyaKBE
Ups sry für doppelpost ^^


----------



## Aavalos (9. September 2009)

heul heul heul, heute hats mich auch mal erwischt

DETHECUS ist down, neinnnnnnnn


----------



## Seryma (9. September 2009)

Ahrês schrieb:


> ^^ ich Hab diese Woche  Nachtschicht!



Dann geh doch ne Runde schlafen mein Lieber...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aavalos (9. September 2009)

chakoteyy schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DICLPyaKBE
> Ups sry für doppelpost ^^







lameeee schaiße


----------



## m-a-g-g-i (9. September 2009)

Aavalos schrieb:


> heul heul heul, heute hats mich auch mal erwischt
> 
> DETHECUS ist down, neinnnnnnnn




Mittwochs sind immer alle Server Down -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chakoteyy (9. September 2009)

Aavalos schrieb:


> lameeee schaiße



Jaja Deine Mudda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2009)

aso 

naja November kommt ein viel besserer Film 2012 wird böse

mal den trailer suchen

@Ahrês ich arbeite auch für mein Geld aber ich regge mich über so ne Kleinigkeit nicht auf da gibt es andere Instuitionen wo man sich drüber aufregen kann

nehmen wir mal die GEZ du sollst 18 Euro monatlich fürn Fernseher u Radio löhnen bekommst du von denen Support wenn dir das Fernsehprogramm der Öffentlich rechtlichen nicht passt nein du mußt zahlen sonst bekommst du ne Nette strafe aufgebrummt 

Dort mußt du zahlen für etwas was du nicht mal anschaust ergo ist es Pay-TV selbst wenn du die Sender nicht mal einprogrammiert hast mußt du Zahlen


----------



## Skelettkrieger (9. September 2009)

Chinchin91 schrieb:


> finds lustig das sich die leute hier beschwern wenn die server down sind wegen wartungsarbeiten... was ist euch lieber: einen halben tag kein wow oder 24 stunden am tag 7 tage die woche ein total verbuggtes wow zocken incl. serverabstürze usw.


warum eines wenn man auf vielen servern beides haben kann? ^^


----------



## Sadexa (9. September 2009)

Ich wette, dass um 12.55 in den Realmnews steht: "Updateie Wartungsarbeiten für alle Realms werden verlängert und voraussichtlich bis um 15 Uhr MEZ andauern"


----------



## Skyler93 (9. September 2009)

chakoteyy schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DICLPyaKBE
> Ups sry für doppelpost ^^



laam guck dir lieber meine signatur an(das untere) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 SCRUBs ftw


----------



## Seryma (9. September 2009)

m-a-g-g-i schrieb:


> Mittwochs sind immer alle Server Down -.-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaub er meint bis 15.00 Uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Endlich bleibt Blutdurst verschont von 24 Stunden Wartungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2009)

komisch keine easy-credit-werbung u trotzdem klopf es ich glaube ein Mod hat grade Spass


----------



## Dimpfer (9. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> laam guck dir lieber meine signatur an(das untere)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



alter hat der weisse beine........


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Dort mußt du zahlen für etwas was du nicht mal anschaust ergo ist es Pay-TV selbst wenn du die Sender nicht mal einprogrammiert hast mußt du Zahlen



Du hast nicht ernsthaft den Brief von der GEZ ausgefüllt oder? was wollen die tun? hast halt eben kein Gerät was meldepflichtig ist.. und wenn die vor der tür stehen musste sie nicht rein lassen...

Und das Gründstück Betreten hat denen auch keiner erlaubt, dass sie durch die Fenster kucken können... Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich im obersten Stockwerk wohne und die schon mit nem Hubschrauber vorm Fenster fliegen müssten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crusada (9. September 2009)

was haltet ihr eig von Aion? 

aussehen tuts ja ganz nett ^^


----------



## Dimpfer (9. September 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Du hast nicht ernsthaft den Brief von der GEZ ausgefüllt oder? was wollen die tun? hast halt eben kein Gerät was meldepflichtig ist.. und wenn die vor der tür stehen musste sie nicht rein lassen...
> 
> Und das Gründstück Betreten hat denen auch keiner erlaubt, dass sie durch die Fenster kucken können... Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich im obersten Stockwerk wohne und die schon mit nem Hubschrauber vorm Fenster fliegen müssten
> 
> ...



naja, das recht deine wohnung zu betreten haben sie vllt nich , aber mahnungen schicken das dürfen sie...... und das machen sie auch.....
und ich sag dir, das wird irgendwann teuer


----------



## Seryma (9. September 2009)

chakoteyy schrieb:


> Muhahahahahahahaha
> 
> Ich finde es immer so geil wenn sofort beleidigt wird. Naja Melden ftw ^^



Und durch Fullquotes erreichst du genau das was er will: Das sein Beitrag drinbleibt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marielol (9. September 2009)

Jetzt offiziell:

Fraktionswechsel im US forum für die EU heute festgelegt..
heute kommt er..


Zudem: Werbung für den Wechsel im Battle.net Accverwaltung


----------



## chakoteyy (9. September 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Und durch Fullquotes erreichst du genau das was er will: Das sein Beitrag drinbleibt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jeder soll sehen wer hier die Wahre *piep*geburt ist ;-)

Greetz


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2009)

Crusada schrieb:


> was haltet ihr eig von Aion?
> 
> aussehen tuts ja ganz nett ^^




Bäh ich mag asia-style nicht


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. September 2009)

Dimpfer schrieb:


> naja, das recht deine wohnung zu betreten haben sie vllt nich , aber mahnungen schicken das dürfen sie...... und das machen sie auch.....
> und ich sag dir, das wird irgendwann teuer


wieso mahnungen? ich hab kein empfangsbereites Gerät.. was wollen die anmahnen? ( btw. ich sitz natürlich gerade im Internetcafe und hab auch keinen pc  ^^)


----------



## Draicul (9. September 2009)

marielol schrieb:


> Jetzt offiziell:
> 
> Fraktionswechsel im US forum für die EU heute festgelegt..
> heute kommt er



Jetzt ohne Mist ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maginimma (9. September 2009)

ich mag asia style auch nit


----------



## Dimpfer (9. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Bäh ich mag asia-style nicht



/sign


----------



## Vrocas (9. September 2009)

die ersten server sind online


----------



## marielol (9. September 2009)

Jap ohne mist =)


----------



## Seryma (9. September 2009)

marielol schrieb:


> Jetzt offiziell:
> 
> Fraktionswechsel im US forum für die EU heute festgelegt..
> heute kommt er..



ööööhhhhmmm.. Quelle?^^


----------



## Maginimma (9. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss mir gleich mal wieder ein paar "mimi wow is kacke aber ich spiels trotzdem" posts durchlesen brauch was zum lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marielol (9. September 2009)

mmo-champion.

zudem überall werbung aktiviert =)


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. September 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> die ersten server sind online



gib laut wenn sie wieder offline sind weil sich alle nen lvl 1 char erstellt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crusada (9. September 2009)

1/3 meiner gilde spielt zur zeit Aion ... deswegen fallen raids aus >.>

und mit rnds PdK 10er hero ist echt nicht machbar musste ich gestern feststellen xD

Naja der Fan von dem Manga Style bin ich auch nicht aber vom spielerrichen solls angenehm sein.. kein plan wollte mir mal nen beta key besorgen ^^ 

Nur für geld würde ich es nicht spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (9. September 2009)

Maaahlzeit ^^


----------



## Sadexa (9. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zuluhed is on !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leberschaden (9. September 2009)

Enisa schrieb:


> Hamburg <3
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOzt12Ympyo



"Hamburg ist nicht wo man herkommt - sondern wo man Sterben möchte"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinthorix (9. September 2009)

safbdh schrieb:


> So plant man eben um 11Uhr wieder on zu gehen, wüsste ich von Anfang an, dass die Server bis 13Uhr down sind, dann wäre ich heute Morgen ins Fitnessstudio gegangen und nich heute Mittag.




Plan dein Leben nicht nach WoW =P


----------



## Dimpfer (9. September 2009)

Leberschaden schrieb:


> "Hamburg ist nicht wo man herkommt - sondern wo man Sterben möchte"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sowieso, ich wohn mein ganzes lebenlang hier..... ich liebe diese stadt und für kein geld der welt würd ich hier wegziehen!


----------



## Maginimma (9. September 2009)

da hatse recht hab gestern auch en training ausfallen lassen für nen raid und was is passiert raid fällt aus -.- nie wieder


----------



## pixeljedi (9. September 2009)

marielol schrieb:


> Jetzt offiziell:
> 
> Fraktionswechsel im US forum für die EU heute festgelegt..
> heute kommt er..
> ...



also in der account verwaltung is nix zu sehen,meinst du die schieben das im laufe des tages nach?

mfg


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> wieso mahnungen? ich hab kein empfangsbereites Gerät.. was wollen die anmahnen? ( btw. ich sitz natürlich gerade im Internetcafe und hab auch keinen pc  ^^)




wenn du umziehst u dich ummeldest senden die Automatisch Post wenn sie dann noch wissen das das Haus über Kabelanschlüße verfügt gehts los 

u irgendwann steht dann der Kuckuckskleber vor der Tür

aber es ist im November vorm Europäischen Verwaltungsgerichtshof eine Verhandlung die wegen der GEZ den das ist unlauterer Wettbewerb und Deutschland ist das einzige Land was Rundfunkgebühren hat


----------



## Owedry (9. September 2009)

bis jetzt geht garnichts bin in der Acc Verwaltung


----------



## XRayFanatic (9. September 2009)

Dun Morogh auch online


----------



## Bartli's Moschd (9. September 2009)

nethersturm ist wieder on


----------



## blackzone (9. September 2009)

ich komm net mal in die acc verwaltung rein...


----------



## Maginimma (9. September 2009)

will den rassenwechsel nich den fraktionswechsel -.-


----------



## marielol (9. September 2009)

war eher zum spass gedacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber wiegesagt erste sichtungen von werbung aufer blizz seite sind da ..
und zu dem wurde heute die FAQ dazu auch aufs Deutsche übersetzt

und gerade eben wieder gespeert von denen 

https://www.wow-europe.com/account/faction-change-intro.html


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2009)

Ich glaube ich geh mal Kippen holen 

noch mal nen Lebkuchen in den Thread stellen


----------



## Dimpfer (9. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich geh mal Kippen holen
> 
> noch mal nen Lebkuchen in den Thread stellen



Lebkuchen?? oO

Wir haben noch kein Winter.....


----------



## Leberschaden (9. September 2009)

@dimpfer direkt city am sand

das mit dem fraktionswechsel find ich irgendwie nicht "richtig...


----------



## AllianzCelly (9. September 2009)

mahlzeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dimpfer (9. September 2009)

Leberschaden schrieb:


> @dimpfer direkt city am sand
> 
> das mit dem fraktionswechsel find ich irgendwie nicht "richtig...



naja, sind wir ja fast nachbarn.....

ich oben bei janny´s eis, dempfwolfstraße, da in der nähe


----------



## Maginimma (9. September 2009)

eben den fraktionswechsel foind ich auch scheiße aber en rassenwechsel wäre ein nettes feature 
ich mein fraktionswechsel ist quasi wie fremdgehen ...


----------



## Dimpfer (9. September 2009)

Maginimma schrieb:


> eben den fraktionswechsel foind ich auch scheiße aber en rassenwechsel wäre ein nettes feature
> ich mein fraktionswechsel ist quasi wie fremdgehen ...



das is quasi das, was micheal jackson auch versucht hat.....


----------



## Leberschaden (9. September 2009)

Dimpfer schrieb:


> naja, sind wir ja fast nachbarn.....
> 
> ich oben bei janny´s eis, dempfwolfstraße, da in der nähe



jetzt sag noch das du /w ledig 18+ und 90 60 90 bist und ich zieh schon mal die schuhe an ...  *scherz*


----------



## Maginimma (9. September 2009)

aber ich merk schon en großer teil der server is wiedfer oben na dann mal bis nächste woche und dimpfer vergess den vanillezucker nich nich bring auch ne kaffemaschine mit


----------



## Dimpfer (9. September 2009)

Leberschaden schrieb:


> jetzt sag noch das du /w ledig 18+ und 90 60 90 bist und ich zieh schon mal die schuhe an ...  *scherz*



nee, bin m verlobt, hab zwar 90 60 90, aber das sind die maße meiner beine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackzone (9. September 2009)

Terrodar online <3


----------



## Enisa (9. September 2009)

Blackrock on


----------



## Leberschaden (9. September 2009)

Dimpfer schrieb:


> nee, bin m verlobt, hab zwar 90 60 90, aber das sind die maße meiner beine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



och schade, ich such doch noch ne "mittwoch server down" beziehung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devilsknight (9. September 2009)

Maginimma schrieb:


> ich mein fraktionswechsel ist quasi wie fremdgehen ...



Darfst dich nur nicht erwischen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nee spass bei seite... der Rassenwechsel wurde ja auf den Testrealms auch ausprobiert. Vielleicht kommt er ja mit dem Fraktionswechsel oder mit dem nächsten Addon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dimpfer (9. September 2009)

Leberschaden schrieb:


> och schade, ich such doch noch ne "mittwoch server down" beziehung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nimm die s3 richtung pinneberg und steig "Reeperbahn" aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dimpfer (9. September 2009)

SOOO

mein server "Ysera" is on,  also sag ich ma bis nächsten Mittwoch *wink* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leberschaden (9. September 2009)

nenene, sowas mach ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tirion up, juhuu...


----------



## Andurius (9. September 2009)

SERVER SIND ON!


----------



## Happyhunti (9. September 2009)

jep server gerade on gegangen ;-)


----------



## 3rne5t0 (9. September 2009)

jaja Servers sind down und alle Trollen sich wieder mal im Forum Tada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5GgMAo4T3Y habt ihr was um euch die zeit zu vertreiben. ^^


----------



## Ephilio (9. September 2009)

Nozdormu ist on, bis nächsten Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (9. September 2009)

Eredar online


----------



## Kirea (9. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> wenn du umziehst u dich ummeldest senden die Automatisch Post wenn sie dann noch wissen das das Haus über Kabelanschlüße verfügt gehts los
> 
> u irgendwann steht dann der Kuckuckskleber vor der Tür
> 
> aber es ist im November vorm Europäischen Verwaltungsgerichtshof eine Verhandlung die wegen der GEZ den das ist unlauterer Wettbewerb und Deutschland ist das einzige Land was Rundfunkgebühren hat



Da ich das gerade sehr Interessant finde und selbst Erfahrung gemacht habe, möchte ich etwas dazu sagen.

Es ist Fakt, dass niemand, und ich betone ganz stark NIEMAND verplfichtet ist GEZ zu zahlen aber wer sich weigert, braucht viel Gedult und starke nerven, denn wenn dich die GEZ am Arsch hat, hat sies richtig und die meisten Gerichte halten sich raus bzw. verweisen aufs nächsthöhere Gericht.

Es ist ein Irglaube, dass GEZ-Gebühren gesetzlich geregelt sind. Es giebt einen Vertrag, den die GEZ im Auftrag von ARD und ZDF mit dem Staat hat aber kein wirklich bindendes Gesetz. Es giebt zwar Paragraphen im Gesetzbuch aber diese verpflichten nicht. leider sind diese sehr undurchsichtig.
Ich selbst weis das nur, weil ich durch Zufall Bekanntschaft mit jemanden gemacht habe, der Groß- und Kleinfirmen juristisch berät. Es giebt viele Dinge die sogar Anwälte nicht wissen.

GEZ ist sowas wie eine legale Mafia und das meine ich, wie ich es sage. Die GEZ hat schon unzählige Existenzen zerstört.

Das Fernsehn und der rundfunk müssen jederman zur Verfügung stehen, damit diese sich informieren könne. Diese sind aber nicht zur Unterhaltung gedacht. Damit aber Sender wie pro 7, RTL, RTL2, Sat 1 und Co ihre Darseinsberechtigung nicht verlieren, müssen es Sender wie ARD und ZDF geben. Diese dürfen aber im Gegensatz zu ihren privaten Kollegen nicht den Halben Tag Werbung zeigen. Zu diesen Zwecks sind sie Gebührenpflichtig.

Jeder der einen Fernseher, ein radio, ein Autoradio, ein Fahrradradio, irgendein tragbares Gerät wie Handy besitzt, das Radio- und/oder Fernsehsender emfangen kann oder einen PC mit TV-Karte besitzt, "muss" GEZ zahlen. Naja, "muss" eben nur in Klammern.

Damit die staatlichen Sender ihr Geld einfordern können, giebts die GEZ und den staatlichen Rundfunkvertrag.


Viele kneifen den Schwanz ein, weils klüger ist und zahlen GEZ, andere sind zu grunde gegangen, bei dem Versuch dagegen vorzugehen und wiederum andere habens geschaft: sind gegenan gegangen, haben nach Jahren des Kampfes gewonnen und sind jetzt lebenslang GEZ-Frei.

Abpropos GEZ: Wenn jemand interesse hat, hier mal ne nette Seite dazu
http://www.gez-abschaffen.de/

Schaut euch an, dann wisst ihr, warum ich und auch viele andere die GEZ eher als Mafia bezeichnen^^


Nun mal wieder zum eigendlichen thema:

Will endlich wieder zocken!!!!!! q.q


----------



## Seryma (9. September 2009)

Server on, bis nächste Woche!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deluc (9. September 2009)

Juchu nur noch 4 Stunden Arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2009)

re und ja es gibt wieder Lebkuchen bedeutet immer das der sommer zu Ende ist


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2009)

bis nächsten Mittwoch


----------



## Maradil (9. September 2009)

krass, kaum sind Server on, hock ich heir alleine rum, nur weil ich schaffen muss :-(


----------



## Nerdavia (9. September 2009)

Viel Spass beim zocken bis nächsten Mittwoch ^^


----------



## Mirmamirmo (9. September 2009)

Maradil schrieb:


> krass, kaum sind Server on, hock ich heir alleine rum, nur weil ich schaffen muss :-(



bin doch bei dir^^


----------



## Maradil (9. September 2009)

juhu, ich bin nicht alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber gleich ist erstmal Mittagspause :-)


----------



## Röhrrich (9. September 2009)

naja alle server sind nicht on meiner is noch bis15 uhr dicht. Soll heißen ich kann mich der RL ini voll un ganz witmen ich hoffe ich komm ohne nen wipe durch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (9. September 2009)

oha, RL wipe wäre echt böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (9. September 2009)

Maradil schrieb:


> krass, kaum sind Server on, hock ich heir alleine rum, nur weil ich schaffen muss :-(




ruhig brauner :-))  

der harte kern ist doch noch hier ^^

ich hab kein bock zu zocken ,ich streit mich gerade im aion forum rum :-)))))))


----------



## TheEwanie (9. September 2009)

okay.....aldor is on..


----------



## Maradil (9. September 2009)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> der harte kern ist doch noch hier ^^
> 
> ich hab kein bock zu zocken ,ich streit mich gerade im aion forum rum :-)))))))



ja, lass Streß in anderen Foren machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer als erstes fliegt hat verloren XD


----------



## pixeljedi (9. September 2009)

lol....auf jeden...

verlier ich eh,bin voll schlecht im flamen ^^ muß wohl am alter liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (9. September 2009)

lol, wieso am alter ^^
das hängt nciht vom Alter ab, das wird einem in die Wiege gelegt xD
am Besten ist Provokation, so dass der andere zuerst beleidigt, dann biste immer auf der sicheren Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (9. September 2009)

wenn ich besser flamen könnt ,hät ich nich erst 250 post^^
im ernst..ich beleidige nich so gern weil ich selber nicht gern beleidigt werde..
ich hab ja die hoffnug nich aufgegeben das wenn ein teil der buffed com mein alter erreicht 
auch das geflame weniger wird :-)

n guter streit will auch gelernt sein ..wenn ich drann denke wie ich früher drauf war^^
da gabs erst klatsche und dann wurde geredet^^
heut red ich halt nur noch :-)))) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (9. September 2009)

LOGIN Server Down oder wie?

Kumpel is drin und ich komm nich rein Oo

Hängt bei Authetifizierung


----------



## Tithilion (9. September 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> LOGIN Server Down oder wie?
> 
> Kumpel is drin und ich komm nich rein Oo
> 
> Hängt bei Authetifizierung


bei mir auch so


----------



## KORNMASTER (9. September 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> LOGIN Server Down oder wie?
> 
> Kumpel is drin und ich komm nich rein Oo
> 
> Hängt bei Authetifizierung



hab das selbe problem im moment ka was jetz scho wieder los ist


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. September 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> LOGIN Server Down oder wie?


scheint so... war drin, hatte kompletten inet dc und komm in wow nich mehr rein >_<


----------



## Midnighttalker (9. September 2009)

joa ich hänge da auch fest


----------



## LordKlobb (9. September 2009)

loginserver hängt bei authentifizierung auch :/ nich toll^^


----------



## Frostbeule16 (9. September 2009)

Gehts arbeiten mitten am mittwoch am frühen nachmittag <.< pff , urlaub und krank sein ist ne ausrede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (9. September 2009)

Buhuu... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Blöder Mittwoch


----------



## Wosotros (9. September 2009)

KORNMASTER schrieb:


> hab das selbe problem im moment ka was jetz scho wieder los ist



was soll ich den sagen habe wotlk online bestellt zum downloaden und jetzt is alles down und das Geld schon überwiesen nix im Postfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja ich seh es gelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (9. September 2009)

Mal schauen wanns geht xD

Hoffe odch bald^^

Muss heute noch ind die Scherbenwelt kommen


----------



## Haggelo (9. September 2009)

Loooooginserver 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragull (9. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lol server bis 15:30 noch down 
und es ist noch nicht mal patch day wei lustig , 
oder wa ich der server zentral gestern betriebsfest 
und da haben sie  vielleicht zu tief ins glas geschaut 
das sie es heute nicht hin bekommen :-)


----------



## Dalfi (9. September 2009)

*Never Play* on *Wednesday* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hatten doch gestern schon Probs mit den Log In Servern - Immer gleiches Geld für immer mieseren Service - Activision sei Dank.


----------



## ReVert (9. September 2009)

oh mann -.-' ich komm auch nich rein...^^


----------



## Haggelo (9. September 2009)

Dragull schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



15:30 nur die website ...


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (9. September 2009)

Dalfi schrieb:


> *Never Play* on *Wednesday*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das denk ich in letzter Zeit auch immer... Der Content ist das eine, ob das Spiel immer gut verfügbar ist was andres...
Da errinner ich mich mit grausen an die 2 Patchdays in den Ferien wo mein server jeweils bis 17 Uhr down war T.T


----------



## Haawk (9. September 2009)

komm auch nicht rein -.-


----------



## Wosotros (9. September 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> 15:30 nur die website ...



wat bis 15:30 ohhh

da freut man sich wochenlang auf wotlk erst ham sie es im Laden nit und jetzt mache ich diesen scheiß an einem Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja trotzdem gut zu wissen das die site das ungefähr wieder geht sonst aktualiesiere (ihr wisst was ich meine) die website ohne erfolg XD das frustriet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rechtschreibfehler sind Spezialeffekts meiner Tastatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg woso


----------



## Dragull (9. September 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> 15:30 nur die website ...




entschulde den hab ich das in meiner aufregung voll über sehen oder falsch interpretiert


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (9. September 2009)

Mich würd ma interessieren was an so nem Loginserver kaputt gehn kann? 
Oder wie man sowas überhaupt merkt?
Ahhh ich brauch nen eignen Rootserver -.-'


----------



## avenue (9. September 2009)

hoffe die machen bald an, ich hab mittwochs immer frei und freute mich schon auf ne runde zocken


----------



## kleinelady27 (9. September 2009)

Huhu Ihr Lieben^^

Guckt doch mal aus dem Fenster, es ist Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nehmt Eure Süße und geht ein Eis essen!

Und an 85% unserer Allianz-Spieler: macht doch erst eben Hausaufgaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Captain Hero (9. September 2009)

lol mist war eben drin, bekam plötzlich dc, und jetzt wieder einloggen geht nich ^^
authentifzieren ----> hängt sich auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja schaun wir mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (9. September 2009)

Da habe ich mal ausnahmsweise keine hausaufgaben und will zocken aber neeeiiiinn....blizzard kriegts nicht hin -.-


----------



## Yoshi88 (9. September 2009)

tjaa, mich hat das ganze die S7 handschuhe gekostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hatte kurz bevor der boss starb einen disconnect und kam nich mehr rechtzeitig rein, da hat der blöde raidleiter die handschuhe scho weiter verteilt...Als ich mich beschwerte durfte ich mich auch noch als "lowbob" beschimpfen lassen... Hach, wie ich random raids liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (9. September 2009)

hmm erst Nordend Server down weil mit Twink konnt ich in sw schreiben und rumlaufen nun alles down...Können die keine Geschulten Putzfrauen einstellen die nich immer übers lan Kabel stolpern`?^^

mfg

naja abwarten und ne Fluppe


----------



## Captain Hero (9. September 2009)

kleinelady27 schrieb:


> Huhu Ihr Lieben^^
> 
> Guckt doch mal aus dem Fenster, es ist Tag
> 
> ...




GENIAL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mehr kann ich da nicht zu sagen


----------



## Haawk (9. September 2009)

kleinelady27 schrieb:


> Huhu Ihr Lieben^^
> 
> Guckt doch mal aus dem Fenster, es ist Tag
> 
> ...



Jo ich nehme meine süße und gehe eis essen obwohl ich ally bin naund?


----------



## miles above you (9. September 2009)

Geduld und Disziplin!


----------



## Haawk (9. September 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> hmm erst Nordend Server down weil mit Twink konnt ich in sw schreiben und rumlaufen nun alles down...Können die keine Geschulten Putzfrauen einstellen die nich immer übers lan Kabel stolpern`?^^
> 
> mfg
> 
> naja abwarten und ne Fluppe



da sachste was


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (9. September 2009)

Haawk schrieb:


> da sachste was



Wolltest du nich mit deiner Süßen raus? ;P


----------



## Dralti (9. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haawk (9. September 2009)

Æro schrieb:


> Wolltest du nich mit deiner Süßen raus? ;P




ja bin wegg aber da kommt mann einmal früh von der arbeit und dann so ne scheiße -.- naja viel glück euch noch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## avenue (9. September 2009)

ich hoffe die werden bald alles fertig haben drehen gerade bestimmt haufn leute zu hause am rad hiern kleines beispiel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5XEcFKfwms


----------



## Elito (9. September 2009)

Haawk schrieb:


> da sachste was




wat habt ihr denn? es is 14:35 und ich kann mich ganz normal einloggen -> Realm Lothar


----------



## Marccram (9. September 2009)

Man kann sich bei Loginserverdown auch so gut einloggen^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (9. September 2009)

Hätte da mal ne Frage an die BN Acc user die ggf. auch Multiboxer sind. Wie  ist das wenn ich jetzt 2 WoW Accs einer auf Lich King der andere auf Burning Crusade beide mit meinem BN Acc Verschmelze kann ich mir dann aussuchen welchen Acc ich eigentlich benutze? der 2. Acc ist entsanden Bevor die Fraktions Sperre aufgehoben wurde

mfg


----------



## miles above you (9. September 2009)

...und hängst trotzdem hier herum...


----------



## Barbossa94 (9. September 2009)

Bei jedem anders...


----------



## Drotan (9. September 2009)

kleinelady27 schrieb:


> Huhu Ihr Lieben^^
> 
> Guckt doch mal aus dem Fenster, es ist Tag
> 
> ...



Mh...die Lady ist arbeiten und ich habe endlich mal frei....Und Eis essen beim Regen, wah, ne. Geh lieber selber raus und Eis essen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barbossa94 (9. September 2009)

miles schrieb:


> ...und hängst trotzdem hier herum...



HaHa owned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (9. September 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Hätte da mal ne Frage an die BN Acc user die ggf. auch Multiboxer sind. Wie  ist das wenn ich jetzt 2 WoW Accs einer auf Lich King der andere auf Burning Crusade beide mit meinem BN Acc Verschmelze kann ich mir dann aussuchen welchen Acc ich eigentlich benutze? der 2. Acc ist entsanden Bevor die Fraktions Sperre aufgehoben wurde
> 
> mfg



Jo du kannst dann nach dem einloggen auswählen welchen Account du nehmen wills


----------



## Captain Hero (9. September 2009)

Haawk schrieb:


> ja bin wegg aber da kommt mann einmal früh von der arbeit und dann so ne scheiße -.- naja viel glück euch noch
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Arbeit? Du wolltest wohl sagen Schule ^^
Du bist doch ein Ally...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## miles above you (9. September 2009)

macht doch nichts; latex ist doch wasserabweisend!


----------



## Manitu2007 (9. September 2009)

danke für die antwort

wenn es pflicht wird muss man es eh machen solange belasse ich es beim alten


----------



## Taegan (9. September 2009)

Werdeb wir je einen Mittwoch haben bei dem die Wartungsarbeiten mal WIRKLICH bis 11 uhr gehen? :/


----------



## Severos (9. September 2009)

Captain schrieb:


> Arbeit? Du wolltest wohl sagen Schule ^^
> Du bist doch ein Ally...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ohja, und jeder der eine hässliche Hordengestalt spielt ist automatisch erwachsen.


----------



## FreagleDD (9. September 2009)

Werden wir je einen Mittwoch haben bei dem die Wartungsarbeiten mal WIRKLICH bis 11 uhr gehen? :/

ähhmm nö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (9. September 2009)

ich finds doof, wenn der server down is is der thread zu und wenn der server nich mehr down is isser wieder auf D:


----------



## derdavorne (9. September 2009)

îch kenn da sone theorie, dass pupatierende jungs auf die üppigen kurven der weiblichen allie cahrs stehen und die etwas älteren junger sein wollen und die ausgefallenen kreaturen der horde spielen ( also weg von den sorgen, rein in die phantasie gestallt )


----------



## Kuno-VU (9. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich war leider zu faul mir jetzt alle vorigen Seiten anzusehen.
Für den Fall, dass es noch keiner gepostet hat, ist hier mal ein Zitat eines Bluepost aus dem technischen Forum:



> Das Problem scheint gerade nur normale WoW-Accounts zu betreffen. Wir arbeiten schon dran.
> 
> Bitte habt noch ein wenig Geduld.
> 
> ...



Hier nochmal ein link zum Thread:
LINK

Liebe Grüße


----------



## FreagleDD (9. September 2009)

ohh man Rechtschreibung ftw..... sry.....


----------



## Shadowsurfer (9. September 2009)

Kann sich schon wer auf Tirion einloggen? Komme bis zur Autentifizierung.


----------



## Dimpfer (9. September 2009)

macht euch nix draus das euer server noch off is......

das sind die login-server nämlich auch gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taegan (9. September 2009)

Shadowsurfer schrieb:


> Kann sich schon wer auf Tirion einloggen? Komme bis zur Autentifizierung.



Soweit kommt jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (9. September 2009)

Dimpfer schrieb:


> macht euch nix draus das euer server noch off is......
> 
> das sind die login-server nämlich auch gerade
> 
> ...




Jo merk ich auch grade -.-


----------



## Veilchen (9. September 2009)

Hört endlich auf...das ist ein Serverdown Topic und kein Alle Allys sind Schüler Topic...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## miles above you (9. September 2009)

Die Allianz hat mehr Idioten, weil sie grösstenteils mehr Bevölkerungsdichte hat.

Deswegen: Wechselt schön zur machtvollen Horde, wir können immer Bauern gebrauchen, die man an die Front schicken kann, ohne allzu grosse Verluste erleiden zu müssen.


----------



## Pavnik (9. September 2009)

ich komm auch nur bis zur Autentifizierung... (Anub´arak)


----------



## NoxActor (9. September 2009)

haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vorher war ich am spielen, als ich WoW mal zu machte und wieder einloggen wollte hing es auch fest.


Hätte ich lieber sein gelassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atzepeng007 (9. September 2009)

naja kann ja noch dauern, also werde ich mal ne runde an mir rumspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GodofWarr (9. September 2009)

Pavnik schrieb:


> ich komm auch nur bis zur Autentifizierung... (Anub´arak)



Same auf Sen´jin


----------



## Drotan (9. September 2009)

Atzepeng007 schrieb:


> naja kann ja noch dauern, also werde ich mal ne runde an mir rumspielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sollte man dir dabei jetzt viel Spaß wünschen...?


----------



## GodofWarr (9. September 2009)

Atzepeng007 schrieb:


> naja kann ja noch dauern, also werde ich mal ne runde an mir rumspielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



O.o viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoxActor (9. September 2009)

Atzepeng007 schrieb:


> naja kann ja noch dauern, also werde ich mal ne runde an mir rumspielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Na dann viel Spass und Erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atzepeng007 (9. September 2009)

Drotan schrieb:


> Sollte man dir dabei jetzt viel Spaß wünschen...?




wär nice


----------



## Éothain (9. September 2009)

Atzepeng007 schrieb:


> naja kann ja noch dauern, also werde ich mal ne runde an mir rumspielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na dann brich dir nicht die Finger dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drotan (9. September 2009)

Atzepeng007 schrieb:


> wär nice




Ich wünsche dir Glück...


----------



## Pavnik (9. September 2009)

miles schrieb:


> Die Allianz hat mehr Idioten, weil sie grösstenteils mehr Bevölkerungsdichte hat.
> 
> Deswegen: Wechselt schön zur machtvollen Horde, wir können immer Bauern gebrauchen, die man an die Front schicken kann, ohne allzu grosse Verluste erleiden zu müssen.



ich will ja nichts sagen, aber auf den meisten servern ist die horde um mindestens 1000 Chars reicher als die allianz... vorher immer erkundiegen!
Das ist auch der Grund warum die meisten guten Gilden auf hordeseite sind (mehr leute= höhere chance auf gute spieler)


----------



## Edou (9. September 2009)

Éothain schrieb:


> Na dann brich dir nicht die Finger dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Stimmt sonst wirds blöde mitm Zocken xD


----------



## GodofWarr (9. September 2009)

Hat eig. schon jemand nach dem gratis tag gerufen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atzepeng007 (9. September 2009)

puh war das anstrengend aber endlich fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## miles above you (9. September 2009)

wenn du nichts sagen willst, sag auch nichts!


----------



## Kuno-VU (9. September 2009)

> Stimmt sonst wirds blöde mitm Zocken xD



was eh net geht, da er sich ja nicht einloggen kann ^^


----------



## Drotan (9. September 2009)

miles schrieb:


> wenn du nichts sagen willst, sag auch nichts!




Versteh ich jetzt nicht....


----------



## Edou (9. September 2009)

Kuno-VU schrieb:


> was eh net geht, da er sich ja nicht einloggen kann ^^




Ich rede ja auch von später...er müsste ja vorher zum artzt/krankenhaus und bis er da draußen ist könnte er wieder zoken ;D


----------



## Kremlin (9. September 2009)

Atzepeng007 schrieb:


> naja kann ja noch dauern, also werde ich mal ne runde an mir rumspielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Viel Spaß beim ... Sockenstricken.


----------



## Grul (9. September 2009)

Atzepeng007 schrieb:


> naja kann ja noch dauern, also werde ich mal ne runde an mir rumspielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich werde an mir rumspielen lassen


----------



## Tamaecki (9. September 2009)

ist heute wirklich schon Mittwoch, man da muss ich doch wieder duschen, scheisse voll vergessen.
Hole ich aber jetzt noch schnell nach.


----------



## Marccram (9. September 2009)

Grul schrieb:


> ich werde an mir rumspielen lassen


Die eindeutig bessere Option 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atzepeng007 (9. September 2009)

och leute!!
jetzt bin ich fertig und es geht immer noch net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. September 2009)

Atzepeng007 schrieb:


> och leute!!
> jetzt bin ich fertig und es geht immer noch net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hättest dir mehr zeit lassen sollen wa?^^


----------



## Atzepeng007 (9. September 2009)

Grul schrieb:


> ich werde an mir rumspielen lassen



wie von deinen hund oder wie???

versteh ich jetzt net so.


----------



## Morgolosch (9. September 2009)

ging aber fix, jo weiterhin nicht möglich einzuloggen


----------



## GodofWarr (9. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hättest dir mehr zeit lassen sollen wa?^^



sollen ja ...können nein^^


----------



## Kremlin (9. September 2009)

Atzepeng007 schrieb:


> och leute!!
> jetzt bin ich fertig und es geht immer noch net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du musst es mit mehr Gefühl machen.


----------



## Atzepeng007 (9. September 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Du musst es mit mehr Gefühl machen.



ich bin doch keine frau^^


----------



## Edou (9. September 2009)

Juhuu todeswache on man schreibt sich^^


----------



## djpadi (9. September 2009)

loginserver sind immernoch down -.-''


----------



## Grul (9. September 2009)

Atzepeng007 schrieb:


> wie von deinen hund oder wie???
> 
> versteh ich jetzt net so.


hab keinen hund


----------



## Edou (9. September 2009)

bei mir net^^


viva las battlenet :-)


----------



## djpadi (9. September 2009)

@edou: wie kann man den account mit battle.net verknüpfen? zurzeit garnicht, oder???


----------



## Atzepeng007 (9. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> bei mir net^^
> 
> 
> viva las battlenet :-)



verräter^^


----------



## miles above you (9. September 2009)

Hier kann man sich die Heizung sparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biggles (9. September 2009)

Was Blizzard "Wartung" nennt, ist jedes Mal eine einzige Katastrophe. Danach funktioniert noch weniger als zuvor.

Allmählich glaube ich, dass Blizzard mit dem Spiel schlicht überfordert ist. 

Eine solche Ansammlung von Inkompetenz ist erschreckend.

Aber als Marktführer kann man ja auf die Interessen der zahlenden Kunden scheißen...


----------



## Edou (9. September 2009)

Battle net hab ich schon 2-3 monate......aber so wie manche sagen ist auch die b-net seite down also immo garnet ^^

so ich muss meine druidin auspacken^^ und schaun was die hero dayli ist xD


----------



## Yuiko (9. September 2009)

Da komm ich vom Zahnarzt wieder, und was muß ich feststellen? Immer noch kein zocken. Was soll das denn? Was machen die bloß so lang heute?


----------



## GodofWarr (9. September 2009)

miles schrieb:


> Hier kann man sich die Heizung sparen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ergeben deine Post´s einen Sinn ...?


----------



## Edou (9. September 2009)

Atzepeng007 schrieb:


> verräter^^



Stimmt ich spiel ally und horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sliverslash (9. September 2009)

Hmmm und ich packe mal mein lieblingsgame aus C+C Generäle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 FTW


----------



## Mjuu (9. September 2009)

djpadi schrieb:


> loginserver sind immernoch down -.-''


ich bin eben reingekommen :O


----------



## Manitu2007 (9. September 2009)

also ich gehe mal davon aus dass die BN user genau das gleiche Problem haben und wenn die Login Server down sind kommen die Logischer weise auch nicht rein. 

Eher lasse ich mich vom Blitz treffen Während ich in einem See einen Drachen mit Metallstangen und einer Metall Schnur steigen lasse als dass ich meinen acc der mir "Sicher " Erscheint mit einem BN Acc Verschmelze wo NUR meine E-Mail Adresse herausgefunden werden muss.

mfg


----------



## Kuno-VU (9. September 2009)

Neuster Bluepost aus dem Blizzardforum:



> :-)
> 
> Sobald ich genaueres weiß, werde ich es dir verraten (und natürlich allen anderen auch).
> 
> Gruß



Das ganze war um 14.58Uhr


Und für die, die meinen Beitrag vorhin überlesen haben ist nochmal zu sagen:
Das Problem besteht laut Blizz nur bei normalen Acc's. Battlenet-Acc's sollten funzen.

Hier noch einmal der Link dazu:
LINK


----------



## Drotan (9. September 2009)

GodofWarr schrieb:


> Ergeben deine Post´s einen Sinn ...?




Macht das hier einen Unterschied?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GodofWarr (9. September 2009)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> Hmmm und ich packe mal mein lieblingsgame aus C+C Generäle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sign Das beste Strategie Spiel welches mir bekannt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angelsilver (9. September 2009)

was am meißten nervt sind immer die zeitangaben von blizz - von 3 - 8 kein login dann wird meißten 12 uhr drauss und im endeffekt neuerster stan ab 15 uhr und kommst  trotzdem nicht rein ...

ginge so einfach wir spielen was neu auf dauert 24 stunden alle bekommen nen ersatztag und aus aber ne.....


----------



## miles above you (9. September 2009)

Setzen womöglich ein wenig Grips voraus.

Aber eine Frage: warum jammert ihr so, man bekommt doch Spielzeit gutgeschrieben und ihr habt doch so ein tolles rl, da sollte es doch eigentlich keine Probleme geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morgolosch (9. September 2009)

Yuiko und wars schlimm beim Zahnarzt, erst Zahnarzt und dann ekin WoW du Arme


----------



## Angelsilver (9. September 2009)

gejammert wurde 2300 seiten lang ich beschwer mich nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morgolosch (9. September 2009)

Und immer noch nichts


----------



## Pavnik (9. September 2009)

wenn man game cards benutzt gibts keine bonustage


----------



## GodofWarr (9. September 2009)

Pavnik schrieb:


> wenn man game cards benutzt gibts keine bonustage



Sagen wir es gibt "sehr" selten welche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuiko (9. September 2009)

Paradontose-Behandlung...komm mir vor wie nach einem halbseitigem Schlaganfall-,-

Aber ich bin guter Hoffung heute doch noch meine aufgestauten Agressionen auf dem Schlachtfeldern loswerden kann^^


----------



## Hotwiesel (9. September 2009)

Quatsch kein Blödsinn ich nutze Game Cards und bekomme trotzdem bonustage wenn so eine scheisse am laufen ist!


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (9. September 2009)

GodofWarr schrieb:


> Ergeben deine Post´s einen Sinn ...?


ja er ergibt sinn, denn: einige schreiben das sie an sich rum spielen, wie das jetzt genau gemeint is is egal.


----------



## Pavnik (9. September 2009)

GodofWarr schrieb:


> Sagen wir es gibt "sehr" selten welche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab seit einem jahr keine bekommen


----------



## Natural62 (9. September 2009)

Biggles schrieb:


> Was Blizzard "Wartung" nennt, ist jedes Mal eine einzige Katastrophe. Danach funktioniert noch weniger als zuvor.
> 
> Allmählich glaube ich, dass Blizzard mit dem Spiel schlicht überfordert ist.
> 
> ...



Da scheint jmd wenig Ahnung zu haben und einfach mal pauschal wiederzugeben, was er irgendwo im Internet aufgeschnappt hat. Pauschale Behauptungen ohne Argumente.
In der Wow Sprache ein lupenreiner "Epic Fail"

Glückwunsch dazu.


----------



## RouV3n (9. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shampo (9. September 2009)

Aufgrund der wöchentlichen wartungsarbeiten sind unsere login server net im stande volle kapazität zu leisten wenn ich das schon höhre gestern abend gehnse voll down un 18 stunden später spackense immernoch rum  nervt doch -.-


----------



## Morgolosch (9. September 2009)

vielleicht schau ich dann später mal auf Anubarak vorbei um zu schaun ob du die Allys ordentlich verdreschst oder du von der Behandlung noch zu gefordert bist


----------



## Dragull (9. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jetzt fange ich auhc langsam an zu flämen 
ich will endlich mit mein hunter 80 werden sind nur noch 2 std . questen 
bitte Blizz ich möchte heute noch heros gehen für meine ausrüstung .

kleine info am rande : 
wenn alles gut wird hier werd ich heute lvl 80 spiele auf manaroth ein Hunter 
Namens Drobalin 
und suche eine active gilde den für ini und raid's erfahrung hab ich leider keine 
und DPS mach ich auch noch nicht so richtig aber einzelne mob bekomme ich schon down . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuiko (9. September 2009)

ich spiel mehr auf Un´goro...warum auch immer das bei meinen Charas nicht angezeigt wird, aber die Jägerin da ist auch schon 30. Muß ein Bug sein. Ich mach mir auch bald ne neue Sig^^

Aber danke für die Anteilnahme...auch vor kurzem Zahnarzt hinter dich gebracht?


----------



## Natural62 (9. September 2009)

Dragull schrieb:


> und DPS mach ich auch noch nicht so richtig aber einzelne mob bekomme ich schon down .
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was ja beim questen schonmal ne große hilfe ist... ;P


----------



## miles above you (9. September 2009)

Dazu brauch ich keinen Zahnarztbesuch. Ich geh ins bg und wenn ich  Menschengestöhne hören muss oder Nachtelfen die durch die gegend hüpfen bin ich motiviert genug. Natürlich auch bei den kleinen, dicken und stark behaarten kugeln die durchs bg rollen. Nicht zu vergessen die Schlauchgesichter mit ihren gehuften Stelzenbeinen. Gnome tun mir nur leid, aber was sein muss muss sein!


----------



## Pavnik (9. September 2009)

Dragull schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



epic fail


----------



## Morgolosch (9. September 2009)

ne Yuiko werde in den nächsten tagen aber wieder gehn müssen


----------



## Yuiko (9. September 2009)

Auch eine gute Motivation, aber nach einem Zahnarztbesuch machts einfach noch ein bisschen mehr spaß anderen das Leben schwer zu machen^^


----------



## Pavnik (9. September 2009)

miles schrieb:


> Dazu brauch ich keinen Zahnarztbesuch. Ich geh ins bg und wenn ich  Menschengestöhne hören muss oder Nachtelfen die durch die gegend hüpfen bin ich motiviert genug. Natürlich auch bei den kleinen, dicken und stark behaarten kugeln die durchs bg rollen. Nicht zu vergessen die Schlauchgesichter mit ihren gehuften Stelzenbeinen. Gnome tun mir nur leid, aber was sein muss muss sein!



du hast doch noch nichtmal nen 80er oder?


----------



## Kuno-VU (9. September 2009)

Mal wieder ein neuer Bloepost aus dem Blizz-Forum:
15.16Uhr



> ich habe den Beitrag mal als Sticky gesetzt und auch den Titel etwas angepasst. Leider gibt es immer noch keine Neuigkeiten zu dem Problem.
> 
> Wir arbeiten dran.
> 
> ...



Den Link dazu wieder HIER


----------



## Dralti (9. September 2009)

*mir is langweilig*



ich möchte zocken..................................


----------



## Yuiko (9. September 2009)

Mein Beileid @ Morgolosch.....ich habs jetzt zum Glück hinter mir


----------



## Captain Hero (9. September 2009)

Yuiko schrieb:


> Paradontose-Behandlung...komm mir vor wie nach einem halbseitigem Schlaganfall-,-
> 
> Aber ich bin guter Hoffung heute doch noch meine aufgestauten Agressionen auf dem Schlachtfeldern loswerden kann^^




na denn ma viel erfolg ^^


----------



## miles above you (9. September 2009)

doch, hab ich. sogar 3. aber dazu bräuchte ich ja nicht zwangsläufig einen 80er.


----------



## Yuiko (9. September 2009)

Okay..."Wir wissen nicht wo das Problem liegt, aber wir arbeiten dran"...Soll mal einer Blizz verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drotan (9. September 2009)

Glaie schrieb:


> kann es sein das die loginserver down sind?




Eventuell?


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (9. September 2009)

wer versteh die schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: besucht ma die forenspiele, dann kanns da etwas mehr zu lesne geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabian22244 (9. September 2009)

wer hat bock auf zeit vertreiben


----------



## miles above you (9. September 2009)

kann es sein, dass du ein Schnelldenker der Firma "Langsam" bist?


----------



## Haawk (9. September 2009)

sosos wieder da haben eis und ein stück kuchen gegessen die lady sitzt jetzt beim friseur aber immernoch keine zeit zum zocken =(


----------



## Kuno-VU (9. September 2009)

Glaie schrieb:


> kann es sein das die loginserver down sind?



Nein... Jedenfalls nicht ganz -> Battle.net Accounts können sich einloggen.


----------



## Atzepeng007 (9. September 2009)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> ja er ergibt sinn, denn: einige schreiben das sie an sich rum spielen, wie das jetzt genau gemeint is is egal.



tzzz. tja dann überleg mal


----------



## Vinox (9. September 2009)

/frustabbau

dreckssche!ßf!ckdeinmamhurens0hnk4ckp!mmelblizzard...

/end


----------



## Dralti (9. September 2009)

langweilig


----------



## Atzepeng007 (9. September 2009)

Vinox schrieb:


> /frustabbau
> 
> dreckssche!ßf!ckdeinmamhurens0hnk4ckp!mmelblizzard...
> 
> /end



jenau ^^


----------



## Drotan (9. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3bkc1Eye30...feature=related

Da habt ihr was, worüber ihr euch Gedanken machen könnt....


----------



## Yuiko (9. September 2009)

Im Fernsehen läuft auch noch nichts..aus Verzweiflung läuft jetzte nebenbei ein disneyfilm von meinem Babaysitterkind....menno...will zocken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gelderan (9. September 2009)

anstatt nen neues addon und patchs aufzuspielen, bevor man das beste set hat, sollten die mal zusehen, dass das spiel bzw die server stabil laufen..


----------



## Tarnhamster (9. September 2009)

Kuno-VU schrieb:


> Nein... Jedenfalls nicht ganz -> Battle.net Accounts können sich einloggen.




Nein, jedenfalls nicht alle.


Ist wieder mal so ein Chaos wie vor einigen Wochen. Und auch jetzt wird wieder nur das helfen, was immer hilft: Abwarten und Tee trinken. Der Tee darf auch ruhig aus Long Island kommen.


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (9. September 2009)

Dralti schrieb:


> langweilig



3 Stunden Authentifizierung und dann Verbindung zum Server unterbrochen!
Ganz klarer Fall von Loginserverdown!


----------



## Dralti (9. September 2009)

genau^^


----------



## Yuiko (9. September 2009)

Toll jetzt steht da was von wegen "Wartungsarbeiten bis 17:30"

Menno


----------



## Kronas (9. September 2009)

kennt sich wer mit firefox 3.5 aus?
manchmal, wenn ich auf einen tab klicke, öffnet sich dieser in einem neuem fenster und verschwindet aus dem alten
kann man das abstellen?


----------



## Atzepeng007 (9. September 2009)

Drotan schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3bkc1Eye30...feature=related
> 
> Da habt ihr was, worüber ihr euch Gedanken machen könnt....



einfach nur hammer


----------



## Yuiko (9. September 2009)

Okay, nur für die Hp..aber da kann man sich ja asurechenen wann die Server wieder on sind-,-


----------



## Berrid (9. September 2009)

Dralti schrieb:


> *mir is langweilig*
> 
> 
> 
> ich möchte zocken..................................



Dito


----------



## Drotan (9. September 2009)

Atzepeng007 schrieb:


> einfach nur hammer




Ich finde es eher naja....Hammer würde ich es nicht nennen, eher armseelig...


----------



## Assari (9. September 2009)

Yuiko schrieb:


> Toll jetzt steht da was von wegen "Wartungsarbeiten bis 17:30"
> 
> Menno



Website du vogel xD


----------



## Yuiko (9. September 2009)

Um mein Verständnis bitten kann Blizz ja...obs sie es auch kriegen ist eine andere Frage....


----------



## NewB153 (9. September 2009)

Eigentlich zwingt man uns ja indirekt jetzt schon auf battlenet umzusteigen...wär ja auch kein problem , wenn man blizzard da nicht die rechte geben würde sämtliche von uns geschriebenen nachrichten zu lesen ... natürlich nur aus rein vorsorglichen gründen...


----------



## Fabian22244 (9. September 2009)

Yuiko schrieb:


> Toll jetzt steht da was von wegen "Wartungsarbeiten bis 17:30"
> 
> Menno


ehm an der homepage is wartungsarbeit und nicht an den servern. server wartezeit is noch nich bekannt


----------



## Phurim (9. September 2009)

Kann es sein das die Loginserver down sind????? *IRONIE AUS*  *Wegrenn* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Yuiko schrieb:


> Toll jetzt steht da was von wegen "Wartungsarbeiten bis 17:30"
> 
> Menno


Tja das ist zum Glück nur die Website.....am besten alles lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lashliner (9. September 2009)

Hallo. Sorry falls das eine dumme Frage ist aber bin neu bei WoW.
Sind jeden Mittwoch Wartungsarbeiten? Und gehen die immer gleich lang?


----------



## Yuiko (9. September 2009)

Ist ja schon gut^^ Ich hab mich ja auch schon selbst korrigiert^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oezi (9. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> kennt sich wer mit firefox 3.5 aus?
> manchmal, wenn ich auf einen tab klicke, öffnet sich dieser in einem neuem fenster und verschwindet aus dem alten
> kann man das abstellen?



Das passiert, wenn du nicht richtig klickst, sondern dabei den Tab mit der Maus ein bisschen (2-3 Pixel reichen schon) ziehst, bevor du die Maustaste wieder loslässt. Lässt sich also einfach abstellen, indem man "richtig klickt".
Abstellen lässt sich das nicht (oder mir fällt spontan nicht ein wo die Funktion dazu versteckt sein könnte).


----------



## GodofWarr (9. September 2009)

Lashliner schrieb:


> Hallo. Sorry falls das eine dumme Frage ist aber bin neu bei WoW.
> Sind jeden Mittwoch Wartungsarbeiten? Und gehen die immer gleich lang?



Sie sind jeden Mittwoch und sie gehen immer bis in die Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hehe geplant sind sie bis ca 15:00 jeden Mittwoch doch meistens geht was schief...


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (9. September 2009)

Lashliner schrieb:


> Hallo. Sorry falls das eine dumme Frage ist aber bin neu bei WoW.
> Sind jeden Mittwoch Wartungsarbeiten? Und gehen die immer gleich lang?


sie sind jedne mittwoch, aber untershciedlich gleich lang. manchmal bis 15uhr manschmal wie heute bis 17:30
PS: mein beileid anfangen und sowas mitmachen müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phurim (9. September 2009)

Lashliner schrieb:


> Hallo. Sorry falls das eine dumme Frage ist aber bin neu bei WoW.
> Sind jeden Mittwoch Wartungsarbeiten? Und gehen die immer gleich lang?


Erste Frage: eindeutig ja
Zweite Frage: Ne gehen sie nicht...aber eindeutig ZU LANG


----------



## De Gaudi (9. September 2009)

Im etxtremely bored....iwie denk ich grad an Boris Becker.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dralti (9. September 2009)

den fehlt definitiv ein chuck norris in der it^^


----------



## Dimpfer (9. September 2009)

ich hab mich vorhin ausgeloggt... warum?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mein kollege is on, es liegt alles nur am F?#! Login-Server


----------



## Morgolosch (9. September 2009)

Naja dann kann ich mir erstmal in ruhe was zu essen machen hat auch seine gute Seite


----------



## Lashliner (9. September 2009)

Ok noch eine Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind solche Leveling Guides wie der da -> Jame's Guides <- erlaubt? Oder kann ich gesperrt werden wenn ich sie benutze?


----------



## Yuiko (9. September 2009)

Ich besorg mir jetzt erst mal ein Schokoeis für meinen Mund. Betäubung lässt nach. schoko macht glücklich und eis betäubt noch mal^^


----------



## Haawk (9. September 2009)

maaaan will zocken bevor meine freundinn nach hause kommt xDD


----------



## Gremlin69 (9. September 2009)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> sie sind jedne mittwoch, aber untershciedlich gleich lang. manchmal bis 15uhr manschmal wie heute bis 17:30
> PS: mein beileid anfangen und sowas mitmachen müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und manchmal sogar den ganzen Tag.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (9. September 2009)

Lashliner schrieb:


> Ok noch eine Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


also eine anleitung zu benutzten is glaub erlaubt, macht abe rkeinen spaß. aber jemand andres für dich spielen lassne is verboten, bzw. verstöst gegen die agb´s.


----------



## Tarnhamster (9. September 2009)

Chuck Norris war vielleicht in der IT und hat die Login-Server mit seinem berühmten Roundhouse-Kick ins Jenseits befördert.



Ich sollte aufhören meine Medikamente zu nehmen, ich reagier schon auf Chuck Norris.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gelderan (9. September 2009)

um die warte zeit zu überbrücken: kennt einer ne aktuelle (funktionsfähige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) version vom wow modelviewer? wenn ja nachricht schreiben oder so posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarjin (9. September 2009)

Vll fügen sie ja das Battlenet ein oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ach bin ich froh das ich nn Battlenetaccount hab. Das ding hat nur einen nachteil. Ironischer weise dauert der Login länger XD. Aber ansonsten für jemanden der mehrere accounts hat wie ich sehr praktisch. Zu dem kann man auch fremdaccounts übernehmen. Die nehmen automtaisch den eigenen Namen an und schon kann man chars von fremden accounts switchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Kuno-VU (9. September 2009)

Neuster Bluepost:



> Nein, mit der Erhebung von nicht persönlichen Daten hat diese Problem nichts zu tun.
> Und die Loginserver sind nicht komplett down. Einige Spieler konnten wieder einloggen und auch der Login mit Battle.net Accounts funktioniert.
> 
> Wie ich schon mehrfach geschrieben haben, versuchen unsere Serverkollegen die Loginserver wieder auf die volle Leistung zu bringen, so das alle Spieler wieder problemlos einloggen können.
> ...



LINK


----------



## Hinke75 (9. September 2009)

> Im etxtremely bored....iwie denk ich grad an Boris Becker....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wieso haste ne Putzfrau im Putzraum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dimpfer (9. September 2009)

Blizz sollte uns ma wieder 2 oder 3 Free Days schenken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## surilko (9. September 2009)

bis vor 10 min gings noch ( server kult der verdammten) aber jetzt bleibt er bei authentifizierung stehen^^


----------



## GodofWarr (9. September 2009)

Gelderan schrieb:


> um die warte zeit zu überbrücken: kennt einer ne aktuelle (funktionsfähige
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bitte ins forum schreiben juckt mich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lashliner (9. September 2009)

Also ist es erlaubt wenn ich die Schritte selber ablese und dann befolge?


----------



## GodofWarr (9. September 2009)

Lashliner schrieb:


> Also ist es erlaubt wenn ich die Schritte selber ablese und dann befolge?



Erlaubt ja . Aber Sinnlos auch... spiel das spiel auf dich alleine gestellt ohne solche "hilfen " und es wird dir Spaß machen...


----------



## Forgoth (9. September 2009)

Ach ja.. dann will ich auch mal, dass aller erste mal, hier im Thread Posten...

*postet*


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (9. September 2009)

Lashliner schrieb:


> Also ist es erlaubt wenn ich die Schritte selber ablese und dann befolge?


mein tipp: lass das =)  es zerstört nur die vorfreude und die neugier auf einige sachen. man kann ja vielelcht ma reinschaun wenn man nen "lvl loch" wo man nit weiterkommt hat aber sondst würd ichs lassen. das lesen dauert am ende auch lange^^


----------



## Casp (9. September 2009)

Authentifizierung...


----------



## Yuiko (9. September 2009)

*schokoeis schlabber*


      *glücklich* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dralti (9. September 2009)

Tarnhamster schrieb:


> Chuck Norris war vielleicht in der IT und hat die Login-Server mit seinem berühmten Roundhouse-Kick ins Jenseits befördert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






chuck ist doch einer von den guten oder würde er uns sowas antun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## GodofWarr (9. September 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Authentifizierung...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gismo1voss (9. September 2009)

Ach wie ist das schön!.

Treffen sich 2 Rosinen sagt die eine:Warum trägst du einen Helm?
Sagt die andere:Weil ich Heute in den Stollen gehe!.


Gruß


----------



## Freddykusy (9. September 2009)

Haben gerade die Wartungsarbeiten bis 17:30 verlängert :-((


----------



## Kronas (9. September 2009)

und was waren so eure pläne für die zeit des serverdowns? (also was ihr eigentlich ingame machen wolltet)
ich wollte meinen dk weiter in juwe trainieren :X


----------



## GodofWarr (9. September 2009)

Freddykusy schrieb:


> Haben gerade die Wartungsarbeiten bis 17:30 verlängert :-((



Jo an der Website ! Das trifft hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morgolosch (9. September 2009)

Yuiko würd auch gern ein Eis haben, naja gibts erstmal Käsebrot


----------



## Sôulreaper (9. September 2009)

Dimpfer schrieb:


> Blizz sollte uns ma wieder 2 oder 3 Free Days schenken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



an denen bestimmt dann 12 std wartungsarbeiten durchgeführt werden ^^


----------



## XRayFanatic (9. September 2009)

Die Serverkollegen versuchen .... Nett geschrieben, allein schon beim lesen brechen bei mir die Tränen aus vor lachen. Als wenn die Vollpfosten bei Blizzard jemals über das Versuchsstadium hinaus kämen. Würde ich so arbeiten wie die Pfeifen wär ich schon längst entlassen worden. Man man man, welche Putzfrauen arbeiten eigentlich bei denen in der IT ? Profis wohl wirklich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (9. September 2009)

Freddykusy schrieb:


> Haben gerade die Wartungsarbeiten bis 17:30 verlängert :-((


Dumm?

Lesen muss gelernt sien Oo
*
WEBSITE = 17:30*


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (9. September 2009)

das war irgendwie klar =(

PS: frägt die mutter fritzin:hast du eine frische untethose an? sagt fritzin: na klar mama, shcon lange  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gismo1voss (9. September 2009)

Treffen sich 2 Schafe sagt die eine Mäh sagt die ander Mäh doch selber^^


----------



## Yuiko (9. September 2009)

Käsebrot kann ich noch nicht kauen^^


----------



## Tilbie (9. September 2009)

na toll, dann will man ein mal im monat mal wieder zocken und was ist?

das is doch alles schei*


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (9. September 2009)

gismo1voss schrieb:


> Treffen sich 2 schaffe sagt die eine Mäh sagt die ander Mäh doch selber^^


das schaff, das schaff.
musste sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dralti (9. September 2009)

oh man=)


----------



## Dokagero (9. September 2009)

Scheiß Login-Server...


----------



## Finalbit (9. September 2009)

lol 12 st. wartungsarbeiten auf arygos und als erste news meldung kommt :login server arbeiten nich richitg.das ist echt schon peinlich .frage mich ob bei blizz nicht einige servertechniker mit ihrer aufgabe überfordert sind und besser etwas machen sollten was sie können ohen schaden anzurichten.zb in ner wüste eine landebahn treten oder sowas


----------



## Phurim (9. September 2009)

Lashliner schrieb:


> Ok noch eine Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich würde dir eher Addons wie "Carbonite" oder "Questhelper" Empfehlen...ist einfacher und man muss net mal ständig aufs Desktop wechseln!!!!


----------



## gismo1voss (9. September 2009)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> das schaff, das schaff.
> musste sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok Herr Lehrer.


----------



## XRayFanatic (9. September 2009)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> das schaff, das schaff.
> musste sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hö ? Dachte immer das Schaf ?!???!!!???!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forgoth (9. September 2009)

Ob ich Guild Wars auspacken sollte solange?*grübelz


----------



## Tilbie (9. September 2009)

quest helper hab ich auch, kann ich nur empfelen


----------



## Schmeedt (9. September 2009)

Login Server funzen net! =(


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (9. September 2009)

gismo1voss schrieb:


> Ok Herr Lehrer.


sag nich lehrer, ich hasse lehrer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich nehms zurück xD


----------



## Konai (9. September 2009)

Wieso verweist man auf ein Thema was schon voll gestopft ist ?

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=47601

Da wird einfach geschlossen in der Hoffnung das Thema verschwinden zu lassen, statt

die Blizzard-Bande mal zu informieren ! 

Die verdienen echt mehr als ne Menge Kohle, haben angeblich einer der besten Programmierer !

Der Endnutzer hat das nachsehen !

Ich finde es reicht , wenn ich meine Arbeit nicht vernünftig mache bekomme ich weniger Geld , das

sollte man mal bei Blizzard überarbeiten !

Um so länger wir warten müssen um so weniger Kohle bekommt Blizzard !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das wäre doch mal ein positiver Vorschlag meiner seids ! 

MfG


----------



## GodofWarr (9. September 2009)

Wie heißt 'n Boomerang der nicht zurückkommt? Stock.

bzw. Was ist ein Keks unterm Baum? Ein schattiges Plätzchen.


----------



## Yuiko (9. September 2009)

Der Mann kommt vom Arzt wieder. Die Frau fragt:" Und was hat er gesagt?"
"30 Euro"
"Nein, was du hattest?"
"20 Euro"
"Nein, ach,..was fehlte dir denn?"
"10 Euro"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gismo1voss (9. September 2009)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> sag nich lehrer, ich hasse lehrer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nö ist nicht!^^


----------



## Xashiz (9. September 2009)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> das war irgendwie klar =(
> 
> PS: *frägt* die mutter fritzin:hast du eine frische untethose an? sagt fritzin: na klar mama, shcon lange
> 
> ...




Gibt es Frägezeichen? =)


----------



## **ED** (9. September 2009)

Lesen muss gelernt sien Oo
*
WEBSITE = 17:30*
[/quote]

Jo stimmt zwar das es da steht, aber ich bin gerade im forum und auf der wesite^^


----------



## Hishabye (9. September 2009)

laaaaaangweilig xD


----------



## Assari (9. September 2009)

Schmeedt schrieb:


> Login Server funzen net! =(



Blitzmerker Oo


----------



## GodofWarr (9. September 2009)

Pärchen beim Akt: Sie: 'Gib mir Tiernamen.' Er: 'Maus' Sie: 'Gib mir dreckige Tiernamen.' Er: 'Dreckige Maus


----------



## gismo1voss (9. September 2009)

Schmeedt schrieb:


> Login Server funzen net! =(




wie die gehen nicht kann doch nicht sein!^^


----------



## Tilbie (9. September 2009)

Xashiz schrieb:


> Gibt es Frägezeichen? =)



nö, glaub nicht


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (9. September 2009)

Yuiko schrieb:


> Der Mann kommt vom Arzt wieder. Die Frau fragt:" Und was hat er gesagt?"
> "30 Euro"
> "Nein, was du hattest?"
> "20 Euro"
> ...


der is auch gut xD

geht fritzin ins schwimmbad. am mittag kommt er wieder mit einem gibs am arm, er sagt er sei vom 1er gesprugen. nach weiteren tagen wo er ins schwimmbad geht und mit gibsen zurück kommt sagt fritzen aufeinmal: darf ich morgen wieder ins schwimmbad? dann wird endlich wasser wieder eingelassen xD
ich weiß unlogich^^

edit: oder auch:  ein pärchen beim akt: sie: "sag mir schmutzige dinge in die ohren", er: "küche, bad." xD


----------



## Dralti (9. September 2009)

Yuiko schrieb:


> Der Mann kommt vom Arzt wieder. Die Frau fragt:" Und was hat er gesagt?"
> "30 Euro"
> "Nein, was du hattest?"
> "20 Euro"
> ...


 

sehr schön^^


----------



## GodofWarr (9. September 2009)

Mann kauft beim Schlachter ein.  

"Will was von der fetten, der groben!" - "Die hat heute Berufsschule!" 





 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gismo1voss (9. September 2009)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> der is auch gut xD
> 
> geht fritzin ins schwimmbad. am mittag kommt er wieder mit einem gibs am arm, er sagt er sei vom 1er gesprugen. nach weiteren tagen wo er ins schwimmbad geht und mit gibsen zurück kommt sagt fritzen aufeinmal: darf ich morgen wieder ins schwimmbad? dann wird endlich wasser wieder eingelassen xD
> ich weiß unlogich^^


lol sau blöd aber gut^^


----------



## Cybereule (9. September 2009)

Los, schreibt Witze =)

Geht ein Toast die Treppe hoch, merkt dass er keine Beine hat unf fälllt runter...

Rauu, ich bin ein Tiger! Muuh!  Ich auch!

Treffen sich 3 Frösche auf einer Seerose,sagt der erste : Quak!
Der Zweite: Quak Quak!
Der Dritte: Quak Quak Quak!

Aufeinmal tötet Frosch 1 den drittten!
Frosch 2 fragt: Warum hast du das getan?!
Frosch 1: Er wusste zuviel


----------



## Rhak (9. September 2009)

> frägt


fragt



> fritzin


Ich kenne nur Fritzchen...



> untethose


Unterhose

Sorry, aber das "musste sein".


BTT: Let's think positive! Vielleicht bedeuten die verlängerten Wartungsarbeiten ja, dass sie Hardwareverbesserungen vornehmen und das Instanzenproblem fixen.


----------



## Tilbie (9. September 2009)

einfach genial


----------



## kcAl (9. September 2009)

**ED** schrieb:


> Lesen muss gelernt sien Oo
> *
> WEBSITE = 17:30*
> 
> ...






ist ja auch für morgen nacht geplant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lashliner (9. September 2009)

Tilbie schrieb:


> quest helper hab ich auch, kann ich nur empfelen


Ok danke für den Tip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GodofWarr (9. September 2009)

Gut noch einer 

Stehen zwei Mathematiker vor dem Kindergarten. Drei Kinder gehen rein, fünf Kinder kommen raus. Sagt der eine Mathematiker zum anderen: "Wenn jetzt noch zwei reingehen ist keiner mehr drin."


----------



## WinterGrief (9. September 2009)

Andere Frage.. haben andere auch einlogg Probleme? Sprich bleibt am Anfang hängen, bei der Authentifizierung?


----------



## GodofWarr (9. September 2009)

WinterGrief schrieb:


> Andere Frage.. haben andere auch einlogg Probleme? Sprich bleibt am Anfang hängen, bei der Authentifizierung?



O.o willst du uns verärgern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (9. September 2009)

GodofWarr schrieb:


> Gut noch einer
> 
> Stehen zwei Mathematiker vor dem Kindergarten. Drei Kinder gehen rein, fünf Kinder kommen raus. Sagt der eine Mathematiker zum anderen: "Wenn jetzt noch zwei reingehen ist keiner mehr drin."



looooool


----------



## gismo1voss (9. September 2009)

WinterGrief schrieb:


> Andere Frage.. haben andere auch einlogg Probleme? Sprich bleibt am Anfang hängen, bei der Authentifizierung?




Nö^^


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (9. September 2009)

stehen 2 Kühe auf der Weide, die eine: heute is das wetter aber shcön. aufeinmal fliegt ein Pferd an ihnen vorbei. Sagt die eine Kuh zur andren: Sachen gibts die scheinen unmöglich.

ein schlechter =(


----------



## Yuiko (9. September 2009)

Was machen Ostfriesen bei Ebbe?

Den Bayern Land verkaufen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybereule (9. September 2009)

WinterGrief schrieb:


> Andere Frage.. haben andere auch einlogg Probleme? Sprich bleibt am Anfang hängen, bei der Authentifizierung?



Troll dich.


----------



## Morgolosch (9. September 2009)

Was ist Weiß und stört beim Frühstück??







Ne Lawine


----------



## NihilBaxter (9. September 2009)

Gehen zwei Nullen durch die Wüste. 
Da kommt von weitem eine Acht angelaufen.
Die eine Null schüttelt den Kopf und meint zur anderen: 
"Wie kann man bei der Hitze einen Gürtel anziehen?"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CatNorris (9. September 2009)

Joah Mittwoch halt.

Die Putzen haben echt nichts bei den servern zu suchen^^


----------



## NewB153 (9. September 2009)

Sagt das auge zum fuss : ich geh jetzt über die straße 
Daraufhin der Fuß : Ok, ich schau dir dabei zu ^^


----------



## GodofWarr (9. September 2009)

90-jähriges Paar beim Sex. Er stöhnt und verdreht die Augen. Sie: "Was ist denn Alfred?" antwortet er: "Ich weiß auch nicht, entweder ich komme oder ich gehe!"


----------



## manaman122 (9. September 2009)

WinterGrief schrieb:


> Andere Frage.. haben andere auch einlogg Probleme? Sprich bleibt am Anfang hängen, bei der Authentifizierung?




jop   da stimmt was  mit den login servern nich .......und das dauert immer so lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WinterGrief (9. September 2009)

GodofWarr schrieb:


> O.o willst du uns verärgern?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Komm.. die Frage kam doch ernst rüber oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gismo1voss (9. September 2009)

Ich wußte es ihr seit alle Rudeltiere^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Charly7 (9. September 2009)

das nervt alles!!!!gehe erstmal duschen und kühl den kopf ab,da hat man einmal zeit weil die frau weg is,da funzt nix^^


----------



## Dabow (9. September 2009)

manaman122 schrieb:


> jop   da stimmt was  mit den login servern nich .......und das dauert immer so lang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich bin auf der Arbeit ... kann dazu leider recht wenig sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin froh, Mittwochs spät rauszukommen ^.^

Dann kann ich mich wegen solchen Sachen nicht aufregen


----------



## Tilbie (9. September 2009)

ich komm rein!!!!!




*NOT*


----------



## De Gaudi (9. September 2009)

Geht lordearon wieder?


----------



## Acid_1 (9. September 2009)

Charly7 schrieb:


> das nervt alles!!!!gehe erstmal duschen und kühl den kopf ab,da hat man einmal zeit weil die frau weg is,da funzt nix^^


lol
die frau hat da ja sehr viel mit zu tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
immer wieder schön der sticky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathknight3 (9. September 2009)

Liegt der Ally tot im Keller, war der Hordler wieder schneller, liegt der Hordler tot daneben, hat der Ally 10 Kollegen.


----------



## Tilbie (9. September 2009)

kenn ich schon


----------



## Acid_1 (9. September 2009)

Deathknight3 schrieb:


> Liegt der Ally tot im Keller, war der Hordler wieder schneller, liegt der Hordler tot daneben, hat der Ally 10 Kollegen.


absolut nicht witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GodofWarr (9. September 2009)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> absolut nicht witzig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jawoll


----------



## Dralti (9. September 2009)

GodofWarr schrieb:


> 90-jähriges Paar beim Sex. Er stöhnt und verdreht die Augen. Sie: "Was ist denn Alfred?" antwortet er: "Ich weiß auch nicht, entweder ich komme oder ich gehe!"




super^^


----------



## De Gaudi (9. September 2009)

Liegt der Ally tot im Keller, war der Hordler wieder schneller, liegt der Hordler tot daneben, hat der Ally 10 Kollegen.


Der ist sogar im pvp wahr......die kommen in 10er-rudeln


----------



## Sm0k3R (9. September 2009)

Deathknight3 schrieb:


> Liegt der Ally tot im Keller, war der Hordler wieder schneller, liegt der Hordler tot daneben, hat der Ally 10 Kollegen.




Krasser Beitrag diggah!

...Bist du 12 Jahre alt? Peinlich.

Komm auch nicht rein btw :>

Grüße an alle Wartenden!


----------



## Tungyl (9. September 2009)

Frühling komm raus geht nich Winter steht vor der Tür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackuner (9. September 2009)

Also das mit den Servern ist echt das letzte von 12.00 Uhr bis 14.30 null probs und dann dies-- grr













			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dralti (9. September 2009)

»
Sido fragte einmal: "Wer
ist Chuck Norris?" Seitdem trägt er eine Maske... «


----------



## Shampo (9. September 2009)

grüsse zurück ^^


----------



## gismo1voss (9. September 2009)

WAU bin drin kann^^^^^^^^


----------



## Lashliner (9. September 2009)

Suche eine nette Gilde die einen Anfänger wie mich aufnimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorzugsweise Horde.


----------



## Sm0k3R (9. September 2009)

Achso, gings vorhin schonmal wieder? 

Bin seit grad eben erst zu hause, deshalb hab ich eh nix mitbekommen.
Ätzend, immer wieder Mittwochs :S

GL


----------



## Acid_1 (9. September 2009)

Dralti schrieb:


> »
> Sido fragte einmal: "Wer
> ist Chuck Norris?" Seitdem trägt er eine Maske... «


der ist alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber mal ehrlich, das is doch jedes mal das selbe, ich rege mich darüber nich auf


----------



## De Gaudi (9. September 2009)

Wieder die frage: ist der login server etwas besser oder flicken sie die leiche immer noch?


----------



## Kr4ZoR (9. September 2009)

ein wow witz:
1 Troll ein Taure und 1 Orc machen einen Jagdurlaub im Schlingendorntal bei Nesingway. Wärhend der Jadg trennen sie sich da alle verschiedene Arten zu jagen haben und kehren abends wieder bei Nesingway ein. Dieser ist gespannt auf das Feedback und fragt den Troll:"Na wie war die Jagd?"
Sagt der Troll: "ja maaaan, thazdingo. Hab 3 Schmetterschwanzraptoren, Bagh'thera und 4 Noplis gekillt, maaan." Kommt der Orc wieder und Nesingway fragt ihn dasselbe. Der Orc antwortet:"Ja war sehr gut. Ich habe 3 Schattentatzenpanther, 2 Salzwasserkrokolisken und 3 Noplis geschossen."
Kommt der Taure wieder. Nesingway fragt:"Und, ist die Jagd bei dir auch so gut verlaufen?"
Sagt der Taure:"Naja es ging. Ich habe Tethis, den fiesen Raptor, 3 Silbermähnengorillas und 2 Noplis geschossen."
Fragt Nesingway:"Entschuldigung, aber was sind denn Noplis?"
Sagt der Taure:"Ach, das sind diese kleinen lästigen Viecher mit wahlweise pinken, grünen oder blauen Haaren die einem andauernd vor der Flinte laufen und mit einer unangenehm hohen Stimme immer "NO PLEEEAAASEE" schreien."


----------



## GodofWarr (9. September 2009)

Lashliner schrieb:


> Suche eine nette Gilde die einen Anfänger wie mich aufnimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Manche Leute würden sagen das Forum ist nicht dafür da um Gilden zu suchen doch ich sage Nenne deinen Server Deine Klasse etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irath (9. September 2009)

LOL, wollte gerade mit meinem Freund Dauerzocken machen da funktionieren die Login-Server nicht richtig... Blizzard ist wirklich behindert... haben wieder mal unterbezahlte Techniker, die nicht richtig arbeiten und dazu noch zu 4 sind! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich muss mal einen Raid auf die "GM-Insel" starten wenn die Server wieder on sind. ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (9. September 2009)

Nun hängts bei Verbindung wird hergestellt, dann kommt Autentification und dann.... NOT =(

Klappt imme rnoch nich schande^^


----------



## Kronas (9. September 2009)

wow, bin auch drin

server: die silberne hand


----------



## Danyo89 (9. September 2009)

grrr
weiß einer was da los is?
un sagt nich mittwoch ^^ 
muss ja n monster update sein..


//edit: ysera auch wieder online


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (9. September 2009)

Lashliner schrieb:


> Suche eine nette Gilde die einen Anfänger wie mich aufnimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


musst ma sagen welcher server (wenn überhaupt schon einen hast^^) was der besonderes haben soll: fungilde, lvlgilde oder sondst was.

PS. hab dir ne PM geshcickt pls ma beantworten^^


----------



## Tungyl (9. September 2009)

heute is ein langer mittwoch da werde ich wohl nachher erst mal ein trinken gehen im pub  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GodofWarr (9. September 2009)

DRÜNNEN bzw es funzt wieder


----------



## Lashliner (9. September 2009)

GodofWarr schrieb:


> Manche Leute würden sagen das Forum ist nicht dafür da um Gilden zu suchen doch ich sage Nenne deinen Server Deine Klasse etc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da ich noch keinen Charakter erstellt habe, habe ich auch keinen Server. Aber ich würde Untoten Hexenmeister spielen =)

Und in meinem Gildengesuch das ich im Gildenforum geschrieben habe (in dem ich darauf hingewiesen habe das ich Untoten Hexer spielen möcht) kam nur eine Antwort von einer Allianzgilde.
Daher suche ich hier weiter da es hier einfach mehr Leute lesen. =)


----------



## Tungyl (9. September 2009)

Garrosh is noch nix los


----------



## -cqwerty (9. September 2009)

es geht &#9829;


----------



## Assari (9. September 2009)

FUNZT WIEDER


----------



## Raitachi (9. September 2009)

Ist doch doof^^ da bin ich jetzt endlich drin nur mein server ist noch nicht oben.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sm0k3R (9. September 2009)

Yaym auch ''drin'', jetzt folgt allerdings der Kampf um den Ladebalken . . . . .
Sollte Aegwynn tatsächlich mal nicht den ganzen Mittwoch down sein? :OOO

Grüße


----------



## Yuiko (9. September 2009)

Jap!!! Ich auch wieder. Un`goro geht

Viel SPaß euch allen und man schreibt sich wieder^^


----------



## Lokibu (9. September 2009)

Hmm.. ich bin gleich im Feierabend. Hoffe da geht wieder alles. Also auf der Webseite komme ich nicht in meinem account rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (9. September 2009)

gismo1voss schrieb:


> Ich wußte es ihr seit alle Rudeltiere^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


^sind keine Rudeltiere und man muss nicht jeden post mit ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ beenden


----------



## Acid_1 (9. September 2009)

Danyo89 schrieb:


> grrr
> weiß einer was da los is?
> un sagt nich mittwoch ^^
> muss ja n monster update sein..
> ...


Ich sage aber es ist Mittwoch...
aber das is schon seit Tagen so, reißt die Kollegin beim Kaffeeholen immer die Login-Server raus.


----------



## Dralti (9. September 2009)

bis dann...........


----------



## Tilbie (9. September 2009)

na endlich


----------



## GodofWarr (9. September 2009)

Bis späder bin mal zoggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der_Rabe (9. September 2009)

BÖÖÖÖÖ .. jetzt hab ich aus Verzweiflung schon den Abswasch gemacht um die Zeit totzuschlagen und der liebe Server hat immer noch Loggin-Probs ... *grmpf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[attachment=8934:computer..._pixelio.jpg]


----------



## Blackuner (9. September 2009)

Ja der der hat mal gefunzt und nun tut sich nix mehr. War vorhin 2.5 Stunden on gewesen aber nu ist ebbe^^


----------



## Blackuner (9. September 2009)

Nun will er wieder also bis denne^^


----------



## djpadi (9. September 2009)

ich bin drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xoulinia Jenkins (9. September 2009)

Kann mich iwie nicht einloggen wenn ich mich einlogge kommt die Sprachauswahl und da steht nur "Entwicklung".

Hat das vllt was damit zutun das ich mir gestern nen Battle.net Acc gemacht habe? Wenn ich mit meinem alten Acc einlogge kommt das ich mich mit dem Battle net Account einloggen soll.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (9. September 2009)

endlich drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxugon (9. September 2009)

Nethersturm immer noch down


----------



## Winipek (9. September 2009)

Auch drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brilliantix (9. September 2009)

Kargath 

Authentifizierung......................


----------



## Maxugon (9. September 2009)

Und dann ist auch noch der beste Zombie Server bei CSS down >.<


----------



## Phyzzi (9. September 2009)

Anub'Arak, auch noch Authentifizierung :/


----------



## Taegan (9. September 2009)

Immer noch down, bis 17.30, das wäre ein moment einem die spielzeti gut zu schreiben -.-


----------



## Matzofumi (9. September 2009)

Todeswache geht auch noch nicht


----------



## Kendia (9. September 2009)

ich bin echt geduldig aber langsam kotzt mich der scheiss echt an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybereule (9. September 2009)

Arguswacht on, auf das wir uns heut ned wiedersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raitachi (9. September 2009)

Area 52 ist auch noch down...


----------



## Cooko (9. September 2009)

autenthifizierung -.- 


lmaa blizz

edit: bin übba autenthifizierung raus , jetzt findet der meine chars ncih , ARGHHHH


----------



## Interminator (9. September 2009)

ich komm seit 15:40 nich rein ;/


----------



## Mattu (9. September 2009)

login server technische schwierigkeiten. sind die etwa gehackt worden?


----------



## Spectrales (9. September 2009)

Also bei mir scheint die Sonne noch - wie wärs mit spazieren gehen


----------



## General Crime (9. September 2009)

autentifizierung......


man was für ne scheiße fast 5 jahre alt die dinger und so langsam alles schrott


----------



## Torock2205 (9. September 2009)

General schrieb:


> autentifizierung......
> 
> 
> man was für ne scheiße fast 5 jahre alt die dinger und so langsam alles schrott



War bei mir auch so. Hab dann grad mal vor "Frust" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meinen Account in nen Battle.net Account umgewandelt. Und nun gehts einwandfrei, nur mal so als Tipp


----------



## Apuh (9. September 2009)

Will noch jemand Kaffee?


----------



## Xoulinia Jenkins (9. September 2009)

Hat noch wer Probs mitn Battle.net acc? Sprache "Entwicklung" undso...


----------



## SeelenGeist (9. September 2009)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> War bei mir auch so. Hab dann grad mal vor "Frust"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ah, danke ^^

Konnte mich die ganze Zeit nicht anmelden, nun seit ich den B-net Acc habe schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SinjiD (9. September 2009)

heute ist mittwoch und mein server ist down...


----------



## Captain Hero (9. September 2009)

Auch ne Möglichkeit einen durch die Blume zwingen glauben zu können sich nen Battlenet acc. zu erstellen nur damit man jetzt wieder zocken kann^^
ja nee dann wart ich gern noch ab und gucke wanns mit den "normalen" wieder läuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerany (9. September 2009)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> War bei mir auch so. Hab dann grad mal vor "Frust"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hm... Blöde Frage, ich weiss, aber wo wandelt man seinen Acc um? 
In die Acc Verwaltung komm ich komischerweise nicht rein...


----------



## dmaniac (9. September 2009)

ich hab einen BN Account und komme auch nicht rein, hänge an der Auth. fest.


Also kann es sein das alles immer schlechter wird? Als ich WOW begonnen hatte, gab es so einen dauernden Stress nicht. Heute fliegt auch schonmal der ganze 25er Raid aus den instanzen nach Dalaran und Login Probleme sind fast immer nach oder vor den Wartungsarbeiten...naja mein Empfinden.

.


----------



## Ayundûr (9. September 2009)

SeelenGeist schrieb:


> Ah, danke ^^
> 
> Konnte mich die ganze Zeit nicht anmelden, nun seit ich den B-net Acc habe schon
> 
> ...



Hm. Hab das auch gemacht. Komischerweise sagt mir Blizz, meine Daten wären falsch, wenn ich den Bnet-Acc verwende - muss mich immernoch mit dem wow-Acc-Namen einloggen, geht aber nicht mehr -> Authentifizierung -_-


----------



## CKA15 (9. September 2009)

Habe Bnet Acc , beim Login in Wow wollen die mir weis machen das Account Name und oder pw falsch sind -.-


----------



## Kyochan (9. September 2009)

Tja, gerade während Daily Hero vom Server gekickt und hänge nun bei der Authentifizierung fest....
Spaßeshalber wollt ich mir auch mal n Battlenet-Account anlegen..
.
.
Our account management pages are currently unavailable.
.
.
.kein Kommentar...


----------



## uomosato (9. September 2009)

Kyochan schrieb:


> Tja, gerade während Daily Hero vom Server gekickt und hänge nun bei der Authentifizierung fest....
> Spaßeshalber wollt ich mir auch mal n Battlenet-Account anlegen..
> .
> .
> ...





Die Seiten der Accountverwaltung sind momentan nicht verfügbar.
Bitte versuchen Sie es später noch einmal.
Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis

die machen doch nur wartungsarbeiten.... lol


----------



## Panaku (9. September 2009)

Authentifizierung...





...kein kommentar


----------



## Dichtoschuki (9. September 2009)

ich hab mein acc vor 10min umgestellt auf BN....es läuft ohne probleme. also stellts um und gut^^


----------



## Galvaras (9. September 2009)

wo kann man den auf bn umstellen?


----------



## Deis (9. September 2009)

Eine Minute Telefonieren - 0,9 Cent die Minute
Eine Minute Wow - 0,001 Cent die Minute
Das Gesicht eines WoW'lers wenn er nicht einloggen kann - Unbezahlbar


----------



## Widock (9. September 2009)

Ja stellt ruhig alle um.

Nein, das macht Blizzard sicher nicht extra so (:


----------



## uomosato (9. September 2009)

Dichtoschuki schrieb:


> ich hab mein acc vor 10min umgestellt auf BN....es läuft ohne probleme. also stellts um und gut^^




hab schon ewig umgestellt und komm auch nicht rein


----------



## Dichtoschuki (9. September 2009)

www.battle.net

dort hab ichs vorhin umgestellt. ich spiele seit dem


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (9. September 2009)

http://www.adultswim.de/videos/robot-chick...l-im-kofferraum
adultswim ist echt geil ^^


----------



## Hasse (9. September 2009)

Deis schrieb:


> Eine Minute Telefonieren - 0,9 Cent die Minute
> Eine Minute Wow - 0,001 Cent die Minute
> Das Gesicht eines WoW'lers wenn er nicht einloggen kann - Unbezahlbar



joa, der ist nicht schlecht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackzone (9. September 2009)

Es wurde iwann mal gesagt als diese B-net accs rausgekommen sind, dass iwann jeder einen machen muss  ob das genau heut der tag ist kp...:/


----------



## Skylo (9. September 2009)

habe mein acc ebenfalls schon vor langer zeit umgestellt und trotzdem häng ich bei authentifizierung -.-


----------



## Hasse (9. September 2009)

Naja, es wird wohl daran liegen, dass Blizz nach und nach alle in die Richtung ziehen werden, 
sich freiwillig, (oder auch nicht) einen B-Net account zu machen


----------



## Hishabye (9. September 2009)

Hänge bei der Authentifizerung -.- Noch jemand? (War vorhin schon online bin aber irgendwie rausgeflogen)


----------



## Praya (9. September 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Hänge bei der Authentifizerung -.- Noch jemand? (War vorhin schon online bin aber irgendwie rausgeflogen)



die Meldung im Startbildschirm hast du aber schon glesen ? ^^


nicht so stürmisch, erst lesen dann Posten ^^


----------



## Panaku (9. September 2009)

also ich finde das ganze nur noch zum ...


----------



## djpadi (9. September 2009)

das riecht nach nem gratistag -.- 

die wollen uns echt verarschen


----------



## Fauzi (9. September 2009)

Gestern schon Loginprobleme, Latenzprobleme, Dann verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten, und nun wieder Loginserver down..
Nuja ^^


----------



## Tilbie (9. September 2009)

na ganz toll, sitzen in burg ohne heal und der kommt nicht rauf, echt klasse blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## llviktorj (9. September 2009)

djpadi schrieb:


> das riecht nach nem gratistag -.-
> 
> die wollen uns echt verarschen





Keine angst gibt bestimmt nen gratis tag xD


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (9. September 2009)

und ich wollte heute uldu gehn Oo


----------



## Schdaiff (9. September 2009)

Tilbie schrieb:


> na ganz toll, sitzen in burg ohne heal und der kommt nicht rauf, echt klasse blizzard
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Versuchts doch mal ohne heal *g*


----------



## Bloodsaber (9. September 2009)

super da kommt man von nm harten arbeitstag nach hause.. will bissl chillen


und steckt in der "Authentifizierung" ... bravo blizz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


is da überall so ? oder wiedermal nur auf Sturmangriff?


----------



## Tilbie (9. September 2009)

neee, lass ma ^^


----------



## Jaraxle74 (9. September 2009)

Ab und zu hab ich das gefühl das se am Mittwoch mehr kaputtmachen als Reparieren. 

MFG


----------



## Tilbie (9. September 2009)

neee, lass ma ^^



e. haben jetzt nen neuen


----------



## Tilbie (9. September 2009)

neee, lass ma ^^


----------



## Apo1337 (9. September 2009)

Ich kann mich iwie mit Bnet acc nich einloggen (hab email eingegeben..) falsches pw sagt er immer..

omg


----------



## TheFrogg (9. September 2009)

Blizz wieder, wollte nach der Arbeit noch chillig meinen Twink lvln und dann kommt sowas...

Dafür will ich nen geschenkten Tag haben^^


----------



## Galvaras (9. September 2009)

alsoo..ich hab jetz den bn-acc. ABER er erkennt meine nun neuen zugangsdaten nicht? gibts da ne wartezeit oder was ist los?


----------



## Matress (9. September 2009)

ich kriege so die übelsten minus dkp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pdk25 hat schon vor ner halben stunde angefangen und ich komm nicht rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tentation (9. September 2009)

Konnte den ganzen Tag spielen, als ich dann mal ausgeloggt hab kam ich nicht mehr rein.
Auf Battle.net Account umgestellt und es ging ohne Probleme. Schon bisschen unverschämt.
Dann kamen auch noch die ganze Zeit fehler beim umstellen auf Battle.net-Acc, aber irgendwie gings trotzdem...


----------



## Hishabye (9. September 2009)

Matress schrieb:


> ich kriege so die übelsten minus dkp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ihr kriegt bei sowas -DKP? oO 
Ich denke aber is eher ein scherz oder


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (9. September 2009)

will auch auf battlenet umstellen.. wird man von denen angerufen oder wofür telefonnummer?


----------



## Panaku (9. September 2009)

also echt geil gestern login-server spacken rum, zwei leute ausm raid disconnect und kommen nich rein

dann verlängerte wartungsarbeiten

und jetzt kommt man wieder nich rein


----------



## Tentation (9. September 2009)

Xyprogamerxy schrieb:


> will auch auf battlenet umstellen.. wird man von denen angerufen oder wofür telefonnummer?



ne, nix mit telefonnummer. Da drauf gehen: www.battle.net der Rest erklärt sich eigentlich von selber...


----------



## Matress (9. September 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Ihr kriegt bei sowas -DKP? oO
> Ich denke aber is eher ein scherz oder



ja war ein scherz^^
hab schon im ts bescheid gesagt das ich nichts für kann das ich nich on bin^^


----------



## Er4yzer (9. September 2009)

eigentlich kackendreist von blizz. ich mein ich bezahl monatlich 13 euro und dann komm ich NEN GANZEN TAG nicht ins game rein weil mir der login screen "Authentifizierung" anzeigt? Ich glaub meinen morgen auslaufenden account verlänger ich bei so nem crap nicht nochmal...


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (9. September 2009)

ja, da bin ich auf battle.net aber bei schritt 3 oder 4 werd ich nach telefonnummer und adresse gefragt


----------



## Er4yzer (9. September 2009)

gib einfach falsche telefonnummer und adresse an als ob die dir jetzt was zuschicken würden -.-


----------



## Mathragor (9. September 2009)

die battlenet seite geht bei mir auch iwie net...


----------



## Mdruffy (9. September 2009)

da is der server mal pünktlich on und dann kann man sich net einloggen >.<


----------



## ronny10 (9. September 2009)

also ich hab mich gerade bei battle.net angemeldet jetzt stimmt mien pw oder was sonst auch immer nicht -.-


----------



## Janando (9. September 2009)

Düdüm!


----------



## Grantark (9. September 2009)

Nachdem ich hier gelesen habe, dass mit battle.net acc Zocken heute doch noch möglich sein  soll bin ich auf die bescheuerte idee verfallen meinen wow acc. in nen battle.net acc umzuwandeln.
ich kann nun auf rein gar nix mehr zugreifen . der login mit den neuen battle.net daten funktioniert natürlich nicht; bekomme gleich mal ne fehlermeldung.  ein login mit meinen alten daten hängt sich, seit nun mehr stunden bei der authentifizierung auf  - GZ kann ich da nur sagen. 
ich kann nur alle warnen sich jetzt keinen battle.net acc. zuzulegen, in der hoffnung damit zocken zu können. 
deren site is btw auch down . 

was sich blizz heute leistet is gelinde gesagt eine frechheit und das ist noch ein euphemismus.


----------



## fuxl (9. September 2009)

push 1000 seiten -  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bam Margera (9. September 2009)

Er4yzer schrieb:


> eigentlich kackendreist von blizz. ich mein ich bezahl monatlich 13 euro und dann komm ich NEN GANZEN TAG nicht ins game rein weil mir der login screen "Authentifizierung" anzeigt? Ich glaub meinen morgen auslaufenden account verlänger ich bei so nem crap nicht nochmal...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qS7nqwGt4-I


----------



## Haggelo (9. September 2009)

War 2 std off ... hab ich was verpasst ?

kann man jetzt nur noch mit einem battle net acc on ?


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (9. September 2009)

loool xD


----------



## CKA15 (9. September 2009)

Grantark schrieb:


> Nachdem ich hier gelesen habe, dass mit battle.net acc Zocken heute doch noch möglich sein  soll bin ich auf die bescheuerte idee verfallen meinen wow acc. in nen battle.net acc umzuwandeln.
> ich kann nun auf rein gar nix mehr zugreifen . der login mit den neuen battle.net daten funktioniert natürlich nicht; bekomme gleich mal ne fehlermeldung.  ein login mit meinen alten daten hängt sich, seit nun mehr stunden bei der authentifizierung auf  - GZ kann ich da nur sagen.
> ich kann nur alle warnen sich jetzt keinen battle.net acc. zuzulegen, in der hoffnung damit zocken zu können.
> deren site is btw auch down .
> ...



Habe exakt das gleiche Problem!
Kann mit der email nicht einloggen, mir wird immer gesagt Acc Name oder Pw ist falsch. Dabei kann ich auf battlenet das Passwort ändern und es ist 100% richtig.
Allerdings hat nen Kollege aufm gleichen Server (Frostwolf) sich 5min vor mir nen Bnet acc gemacht und bei ihm gings ohne Probleme is auch am zocken gerade...


----------



## Vika87 (9. September 2009)

rofl


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (9. September 2009)

http://www.adultswim.de/videos/robot-chick...l-im-kofferraum


----------



## Abeille (9. September 2009)

"euphemismus" goooil wieder was dazugelernt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was soll das mit extratag? zahl ich dann 1/30stel weniger im monat? oder hängt blizzard den dann an mein account dran? sprich das ding ist virtuell und vera...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hehe und lustig sind die motzer a la "ich kündige jetzt weil blah blah ein tag kein wow blah blah" - macht das einfach und weniger rumlabern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sonst - locker bleiben - draußen ist gutes wetter oder mal was anderes machen - ist nur ein spiel


----------



## Er4yzer (9. September 2009)

Bam schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qS7nqwGt4-I



sehr geistreich, danke schön.
n00p


----------



## Barbossa94 (9. September 2009)

Ich will endlich Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War vor ner Stunde einmal drin, hab aber ausversehen weggeklickt -.-
btw. war NICHT mit battle.net acc


----------



## Kzell (9. September 2009)

puh danke blizzard.. endlich kam ich mal wieder zur körperpflege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (9. September 2009)

http://www.adultswim.de/videos/robot-chick...l-im-kofferraum


----------



## fuxl (9. September 2009)

uuuhhh - "Handshaking" jetz !!


----------



## Trorg (9. September 2009)

Er4yzer schrieb:


> eigentlich kackendreist von blizz. ich mein ich bezahl monatlich 13 euro und dann komm ich NEN GANZEN TAG nicht ins game rein weil mir der login screen "Authentifizierung" anzeigt? Ich glaub meinen morgen auslaufenden account verlänger ich bei so nem crap nicht nochmal...



Genau, Böse Hardware machst grade jetzt ne Fehler wo wir zocken wollen, ist echt ne Frechheit von dir, gibt gleich PoPohaue, Böse Hardware
hm hab ich was vergessen?
Ah ja random Acc kündigen flame bitte einsetzen


----------



## Chirogue (9. September 2009)

Kzell schrieb:


> puh danke blizzard.. endlich kam ich mal wieder zur körperpflege
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD Genial!


----------



## Vijala (9. September 2009)

Wir woll'n doch nur zocken!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (9. September 2009)

schön dass das forum auch noch länger down ist, damit man net mal auskunft geben müsste oder sich um die flames kümmer müsste ^^


----------



## Gelderan (9. September 2009)

goil ne neue fehlermeldung:"Ein Login bei World of Warcraft ist zurzeit leider nicht möglich. Bitte versuchen sie es später erneut"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (9. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFtCv8VlZAg
*postcount hochschieb*


----------



## Tilbie (9. September 2009)

jetzt is tank weg -.-


----------



## djpadi (9. September 2009)

was meint ihr, lohnt es sich nen battle.net acc zu machen? oder sind die chancen reinzukommen dann auch nicht größer?!


----------



## Veldo (9. September 2009)

scheinbar ist nicht nur der loginserver down war grad naxx und zack disconect


----------



## Lopuslavite (9. September 2009)

Mag ja sein das es mit dem Loginserver probleme gibt im momment,aber für die ganzen ausfälle fände ich es nur fair wenn blizz dafür mal 1-2 oder weis ja ned wieviel tage gratis spielen gibt


Wir zahlen 13 euro im monat und da kann man doch wenigstens mal nen ersatz für sowas bekommen.


----------



## Headsick (9. September 2009)

-kein Battlenet-Acc, Norgannon, 15min warten nu drin, an alle die es noch nicht geschafft haben, schaut euch die Vids an oder auch nicht, ich geh zocken XD

btw: Genau ich zahle 0,50&#8364; am Tag... daher verlange ich uneingeschränkte Zuverlässigkeit und einen eigenen GM für meine ganzen Probleme XD

Auf die Gefahr mich (noch) unbeliebt(er) zu machen:
Blizz macht eine wirklch gute Arbeit und schafft es Millionen SPieler iwie zufrieden zu stellen und bei der Stange zu halten, wers soviel besser kann, sollte daher sofort bei Bliz anfangen oder was eigenens machen!

-MfG und viel Spaß bei was auch immer-


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (9. September 2009)

omg ich bin drin!!1!1shift1!


----------



## Tilbie (9. September 2009)

jetzt is tank weg -.-


----------



## Barbossa94 (9. September 2009)

Bei mir bleibts im Ladebildschirm hängen wenn ich mich mit meinen Char einloggen will...


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (9. September 2009)

*postcount schieb*


----------



## Glemmi (9. September 2009)

so nach langem hin und her bin ich drin..

mit Battel.net müssen wir uns eh abfinden weil Blizz darauf umstellt...
dann gehts nur noch über die...

viel spass euch

grüße von tirion...

Glemmidd


----------



## Haggelo (9. September 2009)

Also ich hänge beim ladebildschirm ( ingame )


----------



## Anaximedes (9. September 2009)

ich auch


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (9. September 2009)

hm, mittlerweile bleibt es bei mir nicht mehr bei autenthifizierung sondern bei "charakterliste wird geladen" stecken xD

Edit:

Ah, liegt an dem server. die meisten funzen, aber ZdC immer noch ned -.-


----------



## Gelderan (9. September 2009)

ich auch ma schaun was das wird, ich tippe auf disc^^


----------



## Tilbie (9. September 2009)

is doch ein fortschritt


----------



## llviktorj (9. September 2009)

Nach 10 bis 15 minuten Ladebildschirm kommt man ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kipp (9. September 2009)

super, ich hab grad auf battlenet acc umgestellt und komm trotzdem nciht rein.
und in 24 minuten ist raid.
und ich bin RL. 

xD


----------



## marielol (9. September 2009)

... kann mich nit mit battle.net acc einloggn =(


----------



## ronny10 (9. September 2009)

ich hab jetzt vor ca 30 min meinen battle.net account gemacht aber ich komm nicht rein
mein ow und mein accountname sind falsch oder was auch immer
is das normal das is eine stunde dauert bis das übernohmen wird oder so?


----------



## Sastan (9. September 2009)

Glemmi schrieb:


> so nach langem hin und her bin ich drin..
> 
> mit Battel.net müssen wir uns eh abfinden weil Blizz darauf umstellt...
> dann gehts nur noch über die...
> ...



Ich hatte gerade frisch umgestellt auf b.net. Jetzt erzählen die mir im Login, das kein WoW-Account mit dem b.net-Account verbunden ist. Versuch' ich's dann doch mit dem alten Login, wird mir gemeldet, dass dieser eben doch mit dem b.net-Account verbunden ist. Was immer die da gerade fabrizieren, es ist ein ganz großer Haufen Enddarmauswurf und da geb' ich einigen hier Recht: mittlerweile ist es Zeit für ein Entgegenkommen Blizzards. Freie Spielzeit, oder auch eine kostenlose Talentbaumfestlegung (wer weiß wozu die noch gut sein könnte).


----------



## Anto (9. September 2009)

ronny10 schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt vor ca 30 min meinen battle.net account gemacht aber ich komm nicht rein
> mein ow und mein accountname sind falsch oder was auch immer
> is das normal das is eine stunde dauert bis das übernohmen wird oder so?



selbe problem -_-
Nein ich habe die neuen daten eingeben.
Naja mal schauen was sich so im RL anstellen lässt.


----------



## Grantark (9. September 2009)

keine ahnung , bei mir ist das genauso. keine chance mit meinen battle.net daten in das game zu kommen :-/   in den battle.net account kann ich mich einloggen, da passt alles. 
wenn ich versuche mich mit meinen alten daten im game einzuloggen wird mir mitgeteilt, dass mein account in einen battle.net account umgewandelt wurde und ich mich doch bitte mit diesen daten einloggen soll .... ja eh --super. mach ich das  = falsches passwort.  eine änderung das pw bringt übrigens auch rein gar nix, hätte ich auch schon versucht.


----------



## Ayundûr (9. September 2009)

ronny10 schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt vor ca 30 min meinen battle.net account gemacht aber ich komm nicht rein
> mein ow und mein accountname sind falsch oder was auch immer
> is das normal das is eine stunde dauert bis das übernohmen wird oder so?



Also, mittlerweile hat man bei Blizz bemerkt, dass mein Acc-Name mit nem Bnet-Acc verknüpft ist. Meine Accdaten sind aber angeblich trotzdem falsch -_- (und ja, 10x auf Tippfehler geschaut und auf www.battle.net komm ich mit den Daten rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Edit sagt: mir gehts 100% genau so wie meinem Vorposter^^


----------



## marielol (9. September 2009)

alder blizz aktiviert doch endlich mein battle.net acc will spielen oO


----------



## Manconi (9. September 2009)

Da bezahl ich die Umsumme 13 Euro im Monat und komme nicht rein,eine unverschämtheit!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybereule (9. September 2009)

Haha, hab ein Lachkrampf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kaum kommt: Ich hab B-Net! Ich kann spielen! von einem Spieler- Da holn sich viele aufeinmal B Net,nachdem es grad Server Probleme gibt...B Net Registrierung ist vllt überlastet und die Leitungen sind voll- glaubt mir...Werbeformular dauert sowieso, jetzt bestimmt noch länger...

Schadensfreude ist die schönste Freude...

P.s.: Flamed ned Blizz ihr seid Schuld, ordentlich angelegt und ned gerade zu solcher Zeit ist B Net einfach super


----------



## Spy123 (9. September 2009)

jetzt wird hier sogar schon Dienstag abends gespammt ....


----------



## ronny10 (9. September 2009)

Spy123 schrieb:


> jetzt wird hier sogar schon Dienstag abends gespammt ....




es is nicht dienstag abend sonder mittwoch abend^^


----------



## Cybereule (9. September 2009)

Guck auf den Kalender....hast wohl die Zeit vergessn oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luzifeer (9. September 2009)

man man man bin ich blöde hätte wissen müssen das die das mit dem bnet account nicht so schnell hinbekommen.
kann ich das zocken heute wohl abschreiben aber bin ja mal gespannt ob das morgen geht, glaube es aber auch noch nicht wirklich


----------



## Ayundûr (9. September 2009)

Laut offiziellem Forum wird es Heute (laut Support) nichts mehr mit den Bnet-Accounts... wobei laut Bluepost "noch daran gearbeitet wird". 
Naja, für mich wars das Heute. Schade um die Triumphmarken....


----------



## ronny10 (9. September 2009)

mann oh mann
hätt ich mir bloss nie einen battle.net acc erstellt könnt ich jetzt wieder fröhlich mit meinem dudu spielen -.-


----------



## oliilo (9. September 2009)

bor ich versuchs jetzt schon zum 10 mal und anscheinen ist mein pw falsch das gibts doch nicht das ist 100% richtig wie gehts euch ?


----------



## Bansai2006 (9. September 2009)

oliilo schrieb:


> bor ich versuchs jetzt schon zum 10 mal und anscheinen ist mein pw falsch das gibts doch nicht das ist 100% richtig *wie gehts euch ?*




Jo ganz gut , danke der Nachfrage.

Hab noch 6 Kannen zu Hause und schaue gleich Fussball


----------



## ronny10 (9. September 2009)

oliilo schrieb:


> bor ich versuchs jetzt schon zum 10 mal und anscheinen ist mein pw falsch das gibts doch nicht das ist 100% richtig wie gehts euch ?


mir gehts genauso wie dir -.-
einfach keine möglichkeit mich einzuloggen und das alles nur wegen dem battle.net acc


----------



## Howjin15 (9. September 2009)

Wiso zum Teufel besorgt sich jeder b net acc? Ich hab noch den nornmalen und der reicht auch O_o Hab au net vor b net zu holen... Ich fin den unnütz...


----------



## Ayundûr (9. September 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Wiso zum Teufel besorgt sich jeder b net acc? Ich hab noch den nornmalen und der reicht auch O_o Hab au net vor b net zu holen... Ich fin den unnütz...



Unter anderem gabs im offiziellen Forum nen Bluepost, dass die Log-In-Probleme derzeit nur nicht-Battle.net-Accounts betreffen^^ (vor ca. 5-6h war das). 

Und abgesehen davon wird iwann Bnet-Acc verpflichtend sein um Wow zu spielen.^^


----------



## trici176 (9. September 2009)

also liegt sicherlich nicht nur an dem battle dinges da weil ich komm zwar ins spiel aber nach 2 minuten hab ich wieder dc und das schon nen stunde lang^^
ich geh nun RL machen  Pfui aber auch


----------



## CKA15 (9. September 2009)

ronny10 schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt vor ca 30 min meinen battle.net account gemacht aber ich komm nicht rein
> mein ow und mein accountname sind falsch oder was auch immer
> is das normal das is eine stunde dauert bis das übernohmen wird oder so?


Selbes Problem hier, nur das ich meinen Bnet Acc um 15 Uhr ertellt habe. Hat jemand nen Plan wie wir wegen dem Problem vorgehn könnten? Würd heute gerne noch 3v3 zocken -.-


----------



## ronny10 (9. September 2009)

CKA15 schrieb:


> Selbes Problem hier, nur das ich meinen Bnet Acc um 15 Uhr ertellt habe. Hat jemand nen Plan wie wir wegen dem Problem vorgehn könnten? Würd heute gerne noch 3v3 zocken -.-


ich glaub heute kannst wow vergessen
morgen wenn wir glück haben wirds wieder gehn


----------



## MasterXoX (9. September 2009)

*push* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CKA15 (9. September 2009)

Ok bei mir alles unverändert beschissen Account und Passwort angeblich falsch...

Ich zieh mir erstmal Reservoir Dogs rein, Blizzard fuck you.

an den Rest: GL beim Einloggen^^


----------



## BlackSun84 (15. September 2009)

Heute ist Dienstag und das Forum ist down. Aber Spiel geht wohl für Battlenet-Accountbesitzern.


----------



## nussy15 (15. September 2009)

bis morge früh bitte wieder schließen.....


----------



## Blackfrost (15. September 2009)

Kennt sich jmd aus mit ATN? Könnte mir jmd helfen bei mir kommt immer die Meldung ich könne nicht verbunden werden wegen einem fehlerhaften Dokument aber das normale WoW geht....


----------



## SicknesZ (16. September 2009)

moin...

na noch gar nichts los hier heute ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nubien (16. September 2009)

Wundert mich eigentlich da ein ganzer realmpool down ist

hat jemadn andere infos als die, die im login stehen?


----------



## Tobidd (16. September 2009)

serverneustart von 8...bis 15 uhr... wtf


----------



## Nubien (16. September 2009)

naja da steht in der zeit von 8:00 bis 15:00 und bekanntlich dauert der neustart max 20 min oder?


----------



## PitbullStylez (16. September 2009)

Wieso startet man den Server bzw. die Server des Pools überhaupt direkt nach den Wartungsarbeiten neu? <.<


----------



## Nubien (16. September 2009)

haben die evtl die news verwechselt und die server sind bis um 11:00 down?


----------



## Tyraila (16. September 2009)

huch ? aldor ist noch garnicht online?


----------



## Nubien (16. September 2009)

wie gesagt der ganze realmpool ist noch down bzw war noch nicht online


----------



## xx-elf (16. September 2009)

Nubien schrieb:


> wie gesagt der ganze realmpool ist noch down bzw war noch nicht online



Sollten die Server heute früher on kommen?

Ps: Cola und Kekse für alle


----------



## Magicbaby (16. September 2009)

Also das scheint wohl länger zu dauern. Versuche schon seit ner halben stunden auf Nethersturm zu kommen,aber vergebens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (16. September 2009)

voll krass, der Mittwochsfred startet er halb 10, wow, sind alle so beschäftigt ? ^^
von mir aus können die server wieder bis 16 uhr oder so offline sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich darf erstmal noch 7 stunden arbeiten, und danach das RL genießen mit meinem Schatz ;-P


----------



## davidoff1989 (16. September 2009)

Maradil schrieb:


> voll krass, der Mittwochsfred startet er halb 10, wow, sind alle so beschäftigt ? ^^
> ...



Joar alle am arbeiten, was will man sonst Mittwochs machen =)


----------



## Slavery (16. September 2009)

Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hey Mara, schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (16. September 2009)

Heute ist irgendwie nicht viel los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (16. September 2009)

Slavery schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hey Digga ^^ joa, man lebt ja eigentlich noch, aber lese nurnoch im Forum, posten is mir zu anstrengend, da reg ich mich nurnoch auf, bei soviel Hirnwichse die hier verzapft wird im Forum :-P

Bei Dir alles klaro ?


----------



## Hasse (16. September 2009)

Was ist denn bloß los? Keiner bietet Unterhaltung, wie sonst Mittwochs...
Ich sitzte doch hier auf der Arbeit und benötige Abwechslung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidoff1989 (16. September 2009)

Hasse schrieb:


> Ich sitzte doch hier auf der Arbeit und benötige Abwechslung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vielleicht zur Abwechslung mal arbeiten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (16. September 2009)

ja, irgendwas is heute los, is ja echt keiner da, oder sind euch die Themen ausgegangen ?
vlt sollte ich mal eines anstoßen...

Wie wäre es mit : diesen komischen Accounthacks und umwandlungen in BN Accs ? OK, dazu gibts schon Threads, aber hier können wir das ja mal diskutieren und verschwörungstheorien aufstellen ^^


----------



## Hasse (16. September 2009)

Hmm, pssst, nicht weiter sagen, *nix zu tun* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (16. September 2009)

Immer wieder Mittwochs kommt die Erinnerung...


----------



## xx-elf (16. September 2009)

Maradil schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit : diesen komischen Accounthacks und umwandlungen in BN Accs ? OK, dazu gibts schon Threads, aber hier können wir das ja mal diskutieren und verschwörungstheorien aufstellen ^^



Hoffe mal eher das die meinen Arbeitsaccount hacken, da gibts zwar nichts zu holen, aber dann könnte ich ned arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neiranus (16. September 2009)

naja ich muss sowieso noch bis 17.30 arbeiten^^


----------



## Neiranus (16. September 2009)

aber mal ne frage das ist oder besser gesagt was bringt der Piratentag


----------



## Maradil (16. September 2009)

Hm, keine Ahnung, wann isn der Piratentag ?


----------



## Neiranus (16. September 2009)

steht im ingame kalender in wow gestern gesehen


----------



## Neiranus (16. September 2009)

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/events/piratesday/


----------



## Maradil (16. September 2009)

kein Plan was daran so besonders war letzes Jahr, ich glaub da gibts nich wirklich was zu holen, Erfolge oder sowas.


----------



## Neiranus (16. September 2009)

schade^^


----------



## Galadrel (16. September 2009)

Ab wann sind heut die Server wieder on?


----------



## Slavery (16. September 2009)

Maradil schrieb:


> Hey Digga ^^ joa, man lebt ja eigentlich noch, aber lese nurnoch im Forum, posten is mir zu anstrengend, da reg ich mich nurnoch auf, bei soviel Hirnwichse die hier verzapft wird im Forum :-P
> 
> Bei Dir alles klaro ?




Joa, is bei mir auch so, schreib auch nur noch selten.
Stimmt, is echt schlimm geworden.

Na sicher, kennst mich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordMyself (16. September 2009)

Also mein Server (Die Aldor) ist wieder on, die anderen dürften es somit auch sein.


----------



## ZaIIog (16. September 2009)

Dann wünsch ich euch mal viel spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (16. September 2009)

BLUTKESSEL WE NEED YOU!


----------



## Blackymiez (16. September 2009)

Ja und Heute ist Mittwoch, das Nervt einfach jeden Mittwoch den selben Mist hier reinzuschreiben.
Hast du nicht besseres zu tun als uns alle zu Langweilen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (16. September 2009)

Blackymiez schrieb:


> Ja und Heute ist Mittwoch, das Nervt einfach jeden Mittwoch den selben Mist hier reinzuschreiben.
> Hast du nicht besseres zu tun als uns alle zu Langweilen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Erstens: Dieser Thread ist dafür da.
Zweitens: Wenn es dich langweilt guck nicht hier rein.
Drittens: Wenn du dich nicht genug informierst, troll dich.
Viertens: Wenn du dich genug informierst, troll dich.
Fünftes: What ever, TROLL DICH!


----------



## wowking (16. September 2009)

Ja.


----------



## Felix^^ (16. September 2009)

ist heute mittwoch und dieser fred wurde in ruhe gelassen? dann wurde ein neuer eröffnet !


----------



## Slavery (16. September 2009)

Blackymiez schrieb:


> Ja und Heute ist Mittwoch, das Nervt einfach jeden Mittwoch den selben Mist hier reinzuschreiben.
> Hast du nicht besseres zu tun als uns alle zu Langweilen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schon komisch, dass man sich wegen sowas aufregen muss.
Hast wohl auch nichts Besseres zu tun, was?


----------



## xx-elf (16. September 2009)

Slavery schrieb:


> Schon komisch, dass man sich wegen sowas aufregen muss.
> Hast wohl auch nichts Besseres zu tun, was?



Es gibt eben Menschen, denen macht es Spass anderen den Spass zu verderben. Paradox oder?


----------



## Slavery (16. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Es gibt eben Menschen, denen macht es Spass anderen den Spass zu verderben. Paradox oder?




Hmm, d.h. also wir widerrum dürfen ihm seinen Spaß nicht verderben, sonst rutschen wir auf´s selbe Niveau ab? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlknicTeos (16. September 2009)

kann wer nachgucken , ob Thrall schon wieder online ist?


----------



## Felix^^ (16. September 2009)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hmm, d.h. also wir widerrum dürfen ihm seinen Spaß nicht verderben, sonst rutschen wir auf´s selbe Niveau ab?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du hast es erfasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felix^^ (16. September 2009)

f


----------



## Beellaatrixx (23. September 2009)

3:10 Server down ....Wirtschaftskriese nun auch bei Blizzard?


----------



## PiaMarie (23. September 2009)

Tach zusammen

Undwieder einmal istes soweit,die Server wurden herunter gefahren grins hehehe...Mal abwarten ob sie 18 Uhr fertig sind...


----------



## PiaMarie (23. September 2009)

Beellaatrixx schrieb:


> 3:10 Server down ....Wirtschaftskriese nun auch bei Blizzard?



netter Versuch,musste aber irgendwie net lachen mhhhhh


----------



## Beellaatrixx (23. September 2009)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> ...Mal abwarten ob sie 18 Uhr fertig sind...




cO dacht bis 17 Uhr?


----------



## Düstermond (23. September 2009)

Beellaatrixx schrieb:


> cO dacht bis 17 Uhr?


Ja, das steht da... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin aber froh das mein Realm nun endlich dran ist mit den Instanzkapazitäten. Erst heute wieder 1/2 Stunde vor der Daily Heroic Instanz gewartet. An BRD für den Eventboss war garnicht mal zu denken.


----------



## Marccram (23. September 2009)

Oh,hier is ja schon was los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Guten Morgen zusammen xD


----------



## Beellaatrixx (23. September 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Erst heute wieder 1/2 Stunde vor der Daily Heroic Instanz gewartet. An BRD für den Eventboss war garnicht mal zu denken.



Das kommt mir bekannt vor....
Ich mach mir mal nen Brötchen muss um 5 wieder arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PiaMarie (23. September 2009)

Tote Hose hier schade...Buhhhhhhhhhhhh

Mensch nix gebracht....


----------



## Elesmer (23. September 2009)

cod 4 zocken ist meine alternative die ich grade nutze^^


----------



## Black_Deadman (23. September 2009)

Bei mir ist es Skate 2 .


----------



## Schmeedt (23. September 2009)

ich bin im ts mit ner netten frau! ^^
pwnz! =P


----------



## Marccram (23. September 2009)

Prototype is grad meine alternative 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## everblue (23. September 2009)

Nutzt die Server downs und zoggt mal Warhammer Online, macht echt Spass


----------



## Marccram (23. September 2009)

everblue schrieb:


> Nutzt die Server downs und zoggt mal Warhammer Online, macht echt Spass


Würd ich gern,aber acc is nich aktiv^^


----------



## Ex4rKun (23. September 2009)

Ode an meine Frühschicht Mittwochs ....

U N B E Z A H L B A R !!!!


----------



## Delröy1 (23. September 2009)

na wilang sind heute wohl "alle" server down? wäre ja mal was neues wenn blizz die server nach nem patch mit zusatz arbeiten pünktlich on bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laberede (23. September 2009)

Delröy schrieb:


> wenn blizz die server nach nem patch mit zusatz arbeiten pünktlich on bringt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso Patch ?


----------



## Delröy1 (23. September 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/news/12068/wow-patch-...am-23-september
darum?


----------



## Dragonchen (23. September 2009)

Guten Morgääääääääähn 

*kanne Kaffee in die mitte stell*

so kann mir mal einer sagen was ich bis 17 uhr machen soll???


----------



## Estartu (23. September 2009)

moin moin

*brötchen und Nutella dazu schiebt*

bin ick froh dat ick imma frühschicht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (23. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*bitte elise sein bin eingeschlafen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Othyr (23. September 2009)

Puh, zum Glück ist mein Realm nicht von den bis-17-Uhr-Wartungsarbeiten betroffen, da ich grad krank geschrieben bin und nichts zu tun hab D:


----------



## TorbenR (23. September 2009)

Ich sitz hier auf der Arbeit und verbrauche meien Zeit bis 14 Uhr >.< Hoffe das Wrathbringer bis dahin wieder Online ist - sehe in meinem Login nur die Englische Liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Armen Schweine fast alle realms bei denen sind gnadenlos bis 17 Uhr down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (23. September 2009)

Othyr schrieb:


> Puh, zum Glück ist mein Realm nicht von den bis-17-Uhr-Wartungsarbeiten betroffen, da ich grad krank geschrieben bin und nichts zu tun hab D:




du glücklicher und mir grault es schon nachher um 17 uhr (oder später) die daylis zu machen da wird sooooooooooooviel los sein wie beim SSV ^^


----------



## Gulwar (23. September 2009)

Hmm, es ist Patchday aber kein patch wird geladen? Dürfte lustig werden. Und die übliche Frage lautet nicht wann die Server wieder on gehen, sondern wann sie wieder bespielbar sein werden
Fast so spannend wie die Ziehung der Lottozahlen


----------



## TorbenR (23. September 2009)

Weiss ja nicht für Wielange die Deutschen Realms angesetzt worden sind für die Wartungsarbeiten bzw Patcherei, aber vllt überarbeiten sie erst alles was sie machen wollen und machen kurz vor "feierabend" den Patch drauf bzw geben den zum Offiziellen ziehen frei, hoffe nur das es nicht zulange dauert bin heute abend für pdk eingeschrieben :S


----------



## Gnorfal (23. September 2009)

> du glücklicher und mir grault es schon nachher um 17 uhr (oder später) die daylis zu machen da wird sooooooooooooviel los sein wie beim SSV ^^


keine Bange, die meisten Klappspaten werden erstmal Onyxia nen besuch abstatten^^


----------



## Dragonchen (23. September 2009)

also ic h habe gerade mal das spiel gestartet und siehe da er hat was runtergeladen also ist der patch schon da aber server down und das bis 17 uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorfal (23. September 2009)

> Hmm, es ist Patchday aber kein patch wird geladen? Dürfte lustig werden.


? den hab ich schon drauf^^


----------



## TorbenR (23. September 2009)

Warum habe ich das Gefühl,dass der Instanzserver heute noch Massivst leiden wird?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (23. September 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> keine Bange, die meisten Klappspaten werden erstmal Onyxia nen besuch abstatten^^



hoffentlich^^ 

sagt mal kommen dan heute auch die neuen Haustiere ???


----------



## Gnorfal (23. September 2009)

> sagt mal kommen dan heute auch die neuen Haustiere ???


so isses angekündigt


----------



## Dragonchen (23. September 2009)

*freu*  *freu*

na da muß ich ja mal direkt schauen wo es die gibt =)


----------



## Fiqqsaw (23. September 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> so isses angekündigt



Das heisst bei Blizz doch nichts oO


----------



## Dragonchen (23. September 2009)

Fiqqsaw schrieb:


> Das heisst bei Blizz doch nichts oO



stimmt auch wieder^^


----------



## MakeThemCry (23. September 2009)

Bekommt ihr momentan auch noch die Fehlermeldung "Spielversion konnte nicht überprüft werden..." wenn ihr einloggt?


----------



## Dragonchen (23. September 2009)

nein


----------



## Othyr (23. September 2009)

Gibts schon Links für den manuellen Download vom Patch?


----------



## MakeThemCry (23. September 2009)

hmmm dann sollte ich fast mal kucken was da los ist ^^


----------



## Dragonchen (23. September 2009)

also ich hab WoW gestartet und direkt lud er den patch


----------



## Gnorfal (23. September 2009)

> Bekommt ihr momentan auch noch die Fehlermeldung "Spielversion konnte nicht überprüft werden..." wenn ihr einloggt?


nein, wenn ich den patch laden will steht bei mir:


> Sry, too much Noobs are trying to Login.They don´t know it´s Patchday today (Drunk?/Brainless?)


----------



## Dragonfist (23. September 2009)

Bei mir wollte er auch den Patch laden doch stand er bei 10% still, n amal abwarten und Tee trinken. Da kann man heute eh beruhigt zur arbeit gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marccram (23. September 2009)

Othyr schrieb:


> Gibts schon Links für den manuellen Download vom Patch?


Guckst du hier: http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php
darf ich des hier verlinken?^^wenn nich delete pls :>


----------



## Golfyarmani (23. September 2009)

Bei mir auch nach 10% Stillstand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synus (23. September 2009)

Für sone kleine 2 an der dritten Stelle lädt der bei mir erstaunlich langsam.....oh jetzt gehts schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber bei 10% ists bei mir nicht gestopp.


----------



## der Maddin (23. September 2009)

Golfyarmani schrieb:


> Bei mir auch nach 10% Stillstand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Immer Locker bleiben, der springt immer zuerst auf 10% und bleibt dann da so 5 minuten, nach ner hlben stunde, die jetze hier schon das patch lade bin ich bei erstunlichen 35% und der rechnet mir noch ca 45Minuten Restzeit aus. naja iss wohl der vormittag hin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (23. September 2009)

Whaaaa. Wartungsarbeiten bis 17:00 -.-


----------



## Dragonchen (23. September 2009)

gestartet, geladen fertig  = 5 minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (23. September 2009)

bleib auch bei 10% stehen ;X


----------



## chyroon (23. September 2009)

Occasus schrieb:


> Whaaaa. Wartungsarbeiten bis 17:00 -.-



Nein, die Standart Wartungsarbeiten gehen wie gewohnt von 3 Uhr bis 11 Uhr. Die unten aufgelisteten Server sind bis 17Uhr offline.

Wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackSun84 (23. September 2009)

Hoffentlich heute Abend ab 18 Uhr wieder alles, muss dringend weiterleveln, um endlich 80 zu werden und Instanzen zu machen. Ich gräme mich aber immer noch, weil ich im offizellen Forum wegen eines ironischen Kommentars bei einem selten dämlichen TE bis zum 28.09. gesperrt bin. Jeder Depp darf im WoW-Forum den xten "Goblins oder Worge??? Welche Weibchen würdet ihr lieber vöglen???"-Thread erstellen und mich, der zu den aktivsten und brauchbarsten Nutzern gehört, sperrt man wegen eines Kommentar gleich eine Woche. Anscheinend ist die Deppenansammlung gewünscht im WoW-Hauptforum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (23. September 2009)

chyroon schrieb:


> Nein, die Standart Wartungsarbeiten gehen wie gewohnt von 3 Uhr bis 11 Uhr. Die unten aufgelisteten Server sind bis 17Uhr offline.
> 
> Wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil
> 
> ...




Ich spiel auf einen der aufgelisteten Server ^^


----------



## Dragonchen (23. September 2009)

ich ebenfalls und weil sie an der inzenkapazität arbeiten sind es doch irgendwie bis 17 uhr wartungsarbeiten


----------



## blackzone (23. September 2009)

Juten morgen ihr's

*kaffe rumreich + Dounuts*


----------



## Wiedi (23. September 2009)

guten morgen allerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knuelle (23. September 2009)

Morgääähn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (23. September 2009)

Guten Morgen und Kaffee für alle, deren Server auch bis 17 Uhr dicht sind...

Hoffe die Selbstmordrate steiht heute nicht^^


----------



## Sivca (23. September 2009)

uuhhhhhh Geillll noch mehr Warte Zeitung und jetzte auch noch Donnerstags , iwi glaub ich die Gms wollen nur Frei haben ^^.
oh Moin @ all mal sehen obs nicht für alle wieder bis 17uhr dauert ; )


----------



## Knuelle (23. September 2009)

Gut das mein Server diesmal nicht betroffen ist =)


----------



## rimrott (23. September 2009)

da steht doch nur mi bis 17:00 uhr und am do alle aufgelisteten von 3:00 - 7:00


----------



## Freakshiro (23. September 2009)

Guten Morgen,

ich frage mich wie lange es diesmal wirklich dauert.. bei Patches ist das ja bei Blizzard immer so eine Sache (:
Aber die Server, die bis 17 Uhr geschlossen sind, bekommen endlich auch ihre neuen Instanzserver. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Onyxia kommt wieder, dass freut mich am meisten.. ich hoffe das sie auf wie damals sein wird.. das wäre zu schön.
Ich frage mich auch, wielange es dauern wird bis die ersten dieses neue Mount dort bekommen.^^

Baybay


----------



## Knuelle (23. September 2009)

Jop Ony auf 80*freu* ich habe sie gestern nochmal in der 60er Variante gemacht einfach der guten alten Zeit wegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Aber mal schauen wann man heute wieder "normal" spielen kann. Sonst ist auch wenn die Server wieder um 11 on sind bis Abends großes gelagge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Freakshiro (23. September 2009)

Ach, dieses gelagge wird nicht auftreten den Tag über, da die Server ja erst alle um 17 Uhr geöffnet werden.. wenn nich sogar später  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ony war einfach einer der tollsten alten Raids, neben Zul Gurub, die ich machte bzw. mache (:
Wenn man die auf 80 macht und mit den alten 60er Zeiten vergleicht bemerkt man erst wie schwer sie doch eigentlich waren, zumal man damals
zu 40 , glaub ich, drin war.

Aber ich lasse mich überraschen wie Ony auf 80 nun denn dann wirklich wird.^^

Baybay


----------



## Knuelle (23. September 2009)

Ich denke da der Kampf auf die 10ner und 25er Raids angepasst wird, wird er recht knackig, halt auch wegen Movement und so. Es gibt ja Leute die das nicht so hinbekommen. ANdererseits sind inden Zeiten von WOTLK die normalen Raids (keine Hardmodes) recht easy gestaltet. Aber lassen wir uns mal überraschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloofy (23. September 2009)

Ich werd mich gleich wohl in die Schule begeben^.^


----------



## Knuelle (23. September 2009)

Damit bin ich gottseidank schon lange fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakshiro (23. September 2009)

Naja, ich denke mal das wird wieder so seine Zeit dauern, da einige sie bestimmt nur aus "80er-Zeiten" kennen und dort reinmarschern und wipen wie Sau. Wie es einigen beim Kolloseum passiert ist.

Aber es wird nicht lange dauern und dann liegt sie auf den meisten Servern, da ich denke, dass sie Ony nicht so schwer machen werden, aufgrund dieser Casualgeschichte.

Aber die Zeit wird es zeigen.. hoffe auch das der Patch nicht so groß wird.. und schade das beim Inschriftler die Brillianzrolle entfernt wurden ist.. aber toll das der Shadow Priest nun mehr ZM erhält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloofy (23. September 2009)

Der Patch ist 69 mb oder so groß^^


----------



## Mastek (23. September 2009)

morgen @ all
weiß eigendlich jemand welche schwierigkeit ony sein wird als onach ulduar oder noch vor ulduar vom schwierigkeitsgrad her?!


----------



## Freakshiro (23. September 2009)

Och Süß, dann hätte es doch ein Background Patch auch getan.^^
Aber dann dauert das laden wenigstens nicht so lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knuelle (23. September 2009)

Hehe, jop. Wir Tankkrieger werden auch leicht gebufft *freu*. 
Naja ich denke ich werd heute Abend mit ein paar Freunden bei Ony mal reinschnuppern und gucken was es da so tolles gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich hoffe nur das Blizz die alte Dame nicht zu "casual" gemacht hat. Wäre echt schade.


----------



## Freakshiro (23. September 2009)

Huhu Mastek,

ich weiß zwar nichts genaues, aber ich denke mal es wird sich wohl zwischen Ulduar und PdK setzen, das wäre meiner Meinung nach das beste was Blizzard tun kann, da ja doch einige Probleme haben mit ihrem Eq. zwischen Ulduar und Pdk.^^


----------



## Mastek (23. September 2009)

ok danke


----------



## poTTo (23. September 2009)

*moinsen* zum Glück muss ich noch 8h arbeiten, aber is Eredar mit auf der Liste bis 17Uhr ? So, geh dann mal'n Käffchen holen.

Und wegen Ony, ich hoffe mal es wird anspruchsvoll und nicht so _reingehen, legen, looten, ärgern_ das wieder kein Mount gedroppt ist !!! Quasi ein fliegender Noobfilter, das wäre mal schön ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloofy (23. September 2009)

Blizz wird das wohl schon genau richtig machen , evtl. hat man ja glück und es gibt Ony 10/25  auch auf Non Hero / Hero =)


----------



## Knuelle (23. September 2009)

Joa @ Potto. Noch einen freeloot Boss wie Archa kann man echt nicht gebrauchen ^^ wie gesagt. Es ist Ony die darf nicht zu easy werden!


----------



## Wiedi (23. September 2009)

Ich hoffe mal dass sie nichts an der Grundtaktik von ony geändert haben, da diese ja schon recht knackig war und nicht nur im overheal gespamme und stupiden 35mio HP encounter endete.
Wobei nun endlich der Affli Hexer mit Pandemie sinn macht in der Flugphase, ich freu mich shcon auf die ersten Videos wo wieder "More Dots, More Dots" im hintergrund kommt ^^


----------



## Knuelle (23. September 2009)

*Erfolge 

*
 Stand: 22. September 2009, Build 10433, *die aktuellen Änderungen sind gefettet*.   



 Unter dem Reiter „Dungeon & Schlachtzug" befinden sich auf den Testservern spezielle Herausforderungen zum Kampf gegen Onyxia. Folgende Erfolge könnt Ihr aller Voraussicht nach mit Patch 3.2.2 jeweils in *einer 10- und einer 25-Spieler-Version ergattern:* 





*Onyxias Hort:* Bezwingt 	Onyxia.
*Mehr Dots!:* Bezwingt Onyxia 	in weniger als fünf Minuten.
*Viele Welpen! Kommt damit 	klar!:* Bringt 50 Onyxia-Welplinge innerhalb von 10 Sekunden zum Schlüpfen, während Onyxia abhebt, und bringt die Drachendame dann zu Fall.
*She Deep Breaths More:* 	Bezwingt Onyxia, ohne dass jemand durch "Flammenatem" 	Schaden erleidet.


Quelle: http://wow.buffed.de/features/5312/erfolge


----------



## Freakshiro (23. September 2009)

@ Mastek Np^^

@ poTTo

Huhu^^,

ja ich hoffe das auch.. nicht so wie Sartharion.. wenn ich daran denke das man da einfach reinstiefelt und looten kann.. vorallem die Taschen^^
Aber, so wie ich das verstanden habe, schrauben sie Ony und ihre Baby's auf 80 rauf.. also von der Hp und dem Schaden.. das lässt mich hoffen das es genauso schwer wird wie damals.. nur das wird dadruch durchkreuzt, da sie ja zu 60er Zeiten schon sehr bekannt war und somit die Taktik.. also ist da eig. nicht mehr viel neues zusehen^^


----------



## jay390 (23. September 2009)

Morgen!

Mal ne Frage: Wo issn Ony vom Schwierigkeitsgrad angesiedelt? Über Ulduar, Kolloseum, oder so ähnlich wie die Archavon Bosse...

Würd mich mal interressieren


----------



## Wiedi (23. September 2009)

Freakshiro schrieb:


> @ Mastek Np^^
> 
> @ poTTo
> 
> ...



Sagen wirs mal so, jeder der Ony aus BC bzw Wotlk Zeiten kennt wird jämmerlich dran wipen ^^ die Taktik ist zwar bekannt aber das ausmaß des Encounters bekam man erst zu spüren wenn man wirklich mit 40 Leuten da drin stand. Wenn jeder 2. in die Eier gekickt wurde oder 20 Leute dem Deep Breath zum Opfer fielen!
Da ist auch die Schwierigkeit bei der Lady ^^ Denn umsonst gab es ja früher nicht auch Leute die sie selbst zu 60er Zeiten zu 3. gelegt haben...

Aber trotz alledem freu ich mich wieder auf das TS wenn die Männer sagen, nachdem die Frau zur Tür rein kommt, "oha meine Heim Onyxia kommt"


----------



## Knuelle (23. September 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Mal ne Frage: Wo issn Ony vom Schwierigkeitsgrad angesiedelt? Über Ulduar, Kolloseum, oder so ähnlich wie die Archavon Bosse...
> 
> Würd mich mal interressieren



WIe oben schon geschätzt, zwischen Ulduar und Kolloseum. Wi man aber denke ich erst heute sehen ^^


----------



## nussy15 (23. September 2009)

lol kommt heute onyxia zurück

grade patcher gelesen 

ach ja und guten morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (23. September 2009)

Knuelle schrieb:


> WIe oben schon geschätzt, zwischen Ulduar und Kolloseum. Wi man aber denke ich erst heute sehen ^^




Gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hatte bisher noch nicht mal die Zeit ins Kolloseum reinzuschauen (RL und so^^). Aber wenns nicht viel schwerer ist als Ulduar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Freu mich schon, endlich mal wieder die alte mit mehreren Leuten legen, in letzter Zeit ja meistens allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meint ihr die wird ein randomraid Boss wie Archa oder Sartha?


----------



## Knuelle (23. September 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Meint ihr die wird ein randomraid Boss wie Archa oder Sartha?



Hoffen wir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakshiro (23. September 2009)

Ich hoffe aucht nicht, da Archa sowieso schon total einfach mit Randoms ist und Sarth lass ich mal aussen vor.. lieber schwerer wo man wirklich mal dran zu beissen hat


----------



## jay390 (23. September 2009)

Muss ich mal gucken was die droppt (itemlevel usw.) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Naja auch nicht mehr als im Kolloseum. 232 im 10er und 245 im 25er. Aber ein paar nette sachen dabei. MMO-CHAMPION Wenigstens droppt sie den Drachen sowohl im 25er als auch im 10er


----------



## Knuelle (23. September 2009)

Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein bisschen knackig muss sie sein. 

Ein guten Morgen gute Laune Lied:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PQgYpnhDIw...43&index=25




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichtot71 (23. September 2009)

Keine Schule und Malygos bis 17 Uhr down *heul*

*Korb mit Brötchen hinstell*
*Marmelade und Butter dazustell*


----------



## jay390 (23. September 2009)

poTTo schrieb:


> *moinsen* zum Glück muss ich noch 8h arbeiten, aber is Eredar mit auf der Liste bis 17Uhr ? So, geh dann mal'n Käffchen holen.



Frag ich mich auch grad. Weis das zufällig einer?


----------



## Knuelle (23. September 2009)

Wow starten und im kleinen Kasten links mal nachschauen?!


----------



## jay390 (23. September 2009)

Knuelle schrieb:


> Wow starten und im kleinen Kasten links mal nachschauen?!



<---- benutzt Englischen Client, und hat deshalb nur die englischen Server drinstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knuelle (23. September 2009)

rofl mom

Edith: Ich würds dir gern zeigen aber bin grad am Patch laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dokk03 (23. September 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Frag ich mich auch grad. Weis das zufällig einer?



Nein eredar steht nicht auf der liste.

greetz dokk


----------



## jay390 (23. September 2009)

Knuelle schrieb:


> rofl mom
> 
> Edith: Ich würds dir gern zeigen aber bin grad am Patch laden
> 
> ...



Egal, bin eh nicht vor 16 Uhr zuhause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hätt mich nur interessiert.


----------



## WolfofPain (23. September 2009)

:E




Gruss von Onyxia   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  !!!!!!


----------



## gekko_in_trouble (23. September 2009)

moin beisammen. mal für die leutchen die auf der arbeit rumdümpeln und nich nachschauen können:

anetheron
arthas
azshara
blackmoore
blackrock
die arguswacht
die ewige wacht
die todeskrallen
durotan
gilneas
kargath
khaz`goroth
lothar
malygos
nazgatar
nefarion
rexxar
thrall
tichondrius
ysera

-sind heute (mittwoch) von 00:00 - 17:00 uhr und zusätzlich morgen (donnerstag) von 03:00 - 07:00 uhr down.
die restlichen server haben die üblichen zeiten und sollen um 11 uhr wieder on gehen.

grüsse, gekko


----------



## chyroon (23. September 2009)

Wiedi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal dass sie nichts an der Grundtaktik von ony geändert haben,




Genau das hoffe ich, das Blizz nicht nur Onys stats aufwertet sondern auch Onys Kampfverhalten. Weil selbst wenn Ony mehr Leben und mehr Schaden macht, das Kampfverhalten aber das gleiche ist, wird Ony sehr schnell ein Freeloot werden. Diese Szenario kenne wir doch schon von Naxxramas, die Bosse wurde gepusht aber ihr Kampfverhalten war das selbe wie zu Classic's - und schwupp die wupp war Naxx ne Freeloot Instanz. 

Und wenn das auch bei Ony passiert sry aber dann lohnt sich ja noch nicht mal mehr der weg zu Ihr hin. 

Ich versteh es nicht was an nem Boss soo geil sein soll, der (übertrieben) nach ein Schlag umfällt? kein wunder das bei vielen langeweilen bei raiden aufkommt^^

Will da ungern 10min hin zu Ony laufen und nach 1,30 minuten wieder draussen sein^^


----------



## Ephilio (23. September 2009)

11:00 Uhr? Na toll... da hat man mal Zeit und dann schon wieder ein Patch -.-

Freue mich sooooo derbe auf Ony - Dragonfigthers' are gonna kick you ass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackSun84 (23. September 2009)

Zum Glück habe ich morgen und Freitag frei - morgen 25. Geburtstag -, da kann ich richtig ranklotzen. Will endlich Epics jagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## szene333 (23. September 2009)

Mal ne blöde Frage: Findet man Ony noch an ihrem alten Platz in den Düstermarschen oder wird sie nach Nordend verfrachtet?


----------



## WolfofPain (23. September 2009)

die is getz in Sillithus zufinden bei Coords: 08 - 15 bzw. 47 -11 müsste ihr selbst mal schauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shania vamp (23. September 2009)

moin zusammen,
na wollen wir mal hoffen dass die server pünktlich online kommen und nicht wieder alles stunde um stunde verschoben wird


----------



## WolfofPain (23. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   kleiner Spass am Morgen und so ^^ ... denke auch mal das sie wieder  in den Düstermarschen zufinden is ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knuelle (23. September 2009)

WolfofPain schrieb:


> Gruss von Onyxia
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Grüße zurück Werter Obscurity, wollen mir mal hoffen das unser Server heute nicht wieder komplett abschmiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerFisch85 (23. September 2009)

WolfofPain schrieb:


> die is getz in Sillithus zufinden bei Coords: 08 - 15 bzw. 47 -11 müsste ihr selbst mal schauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der war gut ^^


----------



## WolfofPain (23. September 2009)

*DAUMEN DRÜCK*


----------



## gekko_in_trouble (23. September 2009)

sodele........stelle noch ne kanne kaffee in die runde und geh meine küche streichen^^ man soll sich ja in seinem urlaub entspannen -.-

...besonders wenn sich schwiegermutter und oma zum kaffee trinken angemeldet haben....seufz.
somit noch nen schönen morgen und *daumen drück* dass die server pünktlich oben sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knuelle (23. September 2009)

Danke für den Kaffee, viel Spass beim Küche streichen und viel Glück beim Kaffee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nekori (23. September 2009)

es is so affig bis 17 uhr warten-_-


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (23. September 2009)

nekori schrieb:


> es is so affig bis 17 uhr warten-_-



och, armes tüff tüff *taschentuch reich*


----------



## Tweetycat280 (23. September 2009)

schade das sie nicht mehr Feuerimmun ist


----------



## Mangakaa (23. September 2009)

So Leute guten Morgän allerseits ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kaffekanne pls ^^

Ich hab da mal ne kleine Frage... Und zwar fang ich bei einem anderen Server neu an. Und jetzt wegen den Chars: Ich bin in RL weiblich. und da ich auf einen RP Server gehe hab ich überlegt alle Chars weiblich zu machen. Aber könnt ihr euch weibliche Blutelfen Palas die später mal Tanken und webliche Tauren Kriegerinen überhaupt vorstellen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin gespannt auf eure Antworten^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg Mangakaa


----------



## Böhseratte (23. September 2009)

Freu mich auch auf den Patch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mich nervt nur, dass man Downloader im Moment irgentwie nichts macht.
Hatte das Problem noch nie naja mal schaun.
Gruß an alle Wartenden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WolfofPain (23. September 2009)

solang du dein entzückends aussehn^behälts immer ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





..nee mal im ernst^^, warum nicht wenn sie die Aggro behält und sich nit anstellt wie ne Zicke immerher mit den sexy Blutelfinnen Pala´s,
von Tauren halt ich nit soviel die gehören eher auf den Teller als saftiges Steak da sind sie mir liebesten "xD" !!!!


----------



## jay390 (23. September 2009)

Mangakaa schrieb:


> So Leute guten Morgän allerseits ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



warum nicht. Ich habe selber eine weibliche Blutelfe die tankt (DK). Find ich sogar gut. Warum immer nur männliche tank chars? Klar ist mein main ein Orc male, aber trotzdem


----------



## Tweetycat280 (23. September 2009)

wenn du RP machen willst solltest du einen Char wählen in des Rolle du dich gut reinspielen kannst


----------



## Böhseratte (23. September 2009)

Mangakaa schrieb:


> So Leute guten Morgän allerseits ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sicherlich es gibt Tausende Blutelfen Palas, die tanken. Um ehrlich zu sein hab ich bisherher mehr weibliche als männliche gesehen.
MFG


----------



## Knuelle (23. September 2009)

Mangakaa schrieb:


> So Leute guten Morgän allerseits ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Alles schon gesehen. Ich spiele zwar nicht auf einem RP Server aber bei uns auf dem Server sind weibliche Tauren Kriegerinnen und tankende Paladinas des öfteren anzutreffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tahlisa (23. September 2009)

Moin Moin


----------



## x-Cyriana-x (23. September 2009)

Na geil bis 17 Uhr .......wtf

naja jetzt hab ich zeit mal Aion zu testen .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


17 Uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (23. September 2009)

Und wer geht alles am So wählen


----------



## Nikolis (23. September 2009)

hey jungs und mädels...
da der thread schon fast 2500 seiten hat bin ich grad etwas zu faul zu suchen, wenn ich den downloader starte, bricht er ab 70% ab mit einer fehlermeldung:
"wow.exe konnte nicht gefunden werden(...) spiel neu installieren etc."
liegts an den wartungsarbeiten? oder is mein game wirklich kaputt? meine wow.exe ist noch da btw.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (23. September 2009)

liegt dran das die server dir noch keine daten schicken können da sie platt sind


----------



## Nikolis (23. September 2009)

@tweetycat280

PIRATENPARTEI FTW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mangakaa (23. September 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Warum immer nur männliche tank chars?




Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke euch vielmals ich werd alle chars weiblich machen^^ das wird ein spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kommen euch zufällig passende Namen in den Sinn für die Klassen? Wie gesagt ich mach alles Blutelfen ausser Druide, Krieger und Shamane das werden weibliche Tauren

LG Mangakaa^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S. Bei mir lief der download wunderbar ^^ Patch schon drauf


----------



## Tweetycat280 (23. September 2009)

naja ich hab nix gegen die aber es fehlt denen leider bei anderen Probleme die Expertise ist vielleicht nett für die 2t Stimme


----------



## Holoas (23. September 2009)

Heilige Scheisse 2359 Seiten !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hammer das ist wohl mit abstand der thread mit den meisten seiten die ich je gesehen hab :O
Wollte mich auch mal hier verewigen.


Blokk was here 23.9.09 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. September 2009)

so ich stoss jtz auch mal dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hoff das dir arbeiten um 11 fertig sind...warscheinlich eher NICHT xD naja, ich werf mal n bissl musik ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKFCGNeXR0s...1CC&index=0


----------



## Knuelle (23. September 2009)

Jetzt gibts was auf die Ohren! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufCKJsftet0...443&index=1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infèrnál (23. September 2009)

Bis 17 Uhr warten abe egal hänge gerade eh in einem Praxisseminar vom Arbeitsamt fest -.-"


----------



## Knuelle (23. September 2009)

Infèrnál schrieb:


> Bis 17 Uhr warten abe egal hänge gerade eh in einem Praxisseminar vom Arbeitsamt fest -.-"



ownd. Da war ich vor 2 Monaten auch. Nicht gerade spannend und interessant =(


----------



## seanbuddha (23. September 2009)

Knuelle schrieb:


> Jetzt gibts was auf die Ohren! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufCKJsftet0...443&index=1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich Liebe linkin PArk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich find iwie bei das lied net so toll...das is besser (piano cover) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmTryT9A7Ek


----------



## Böhseratte (23. September 2009)

Fehlt nur noch, dass jetzt ein Mounttestflamer hinzustößt.
Die sind in letzter Zeit ja ziemlich nervig geworden.

MFG


----------



## seanbuddha (23. September 2009)

Infèrnál schrieb:


> Bis 17 Uhr warten abe egal hänge gerade eh in einem Praxisseminar vom Arbeitsamt fest -.-"


ich bin 15...wtf Praxisseminar Arbeitsamt?


----------



## Mangakaa (23. September 2009)

mal gucken wie weit wir kommen um 11.00 werden eh alle wieder verschwinden

leute ich brauch nochmal hilfe ^^ 
hab mir jetz mal ne liste gemacht wegen meiner Chars, und irgendwie stört es mich das die Blutelfen dominieren..
HAb mir überlegt aus Jäger ne Taurin zu machen.
Was haltet ihr davon?


LG Mangakaa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


P.S. Sry falls ich jemanden nerve ich weiss sonst nich was mit der Zeit anfangen^^


----------



## Knuelle (23. September 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ich Liebe linkin PArk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja ^^ Geschmackssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56MuDd9CDQk...laynext_from=PL


----------



## seanbuddha (23. September 2009)

Böhseratte schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch, dass jetzt ein Mountestflamer hinzustößt.
> Die sind in letzter Zeit ja ziemlich nervig geworden.
> 
> MFG


jap allerdings ich antworte denen immer mit Shut the fuck up u son of a bitch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knuelle (23. September 2009)

Mangakaa schrieb:


> mal gucken wie weit wir kommen um 11.00 werden eh alle wieder verschwinden
> 
> leute ich brauch nochmal hilfe ^^
> hab mir jetz mal ne liste gemacht wegen meiner Chars, und irgendwie stört es mich das die Blutelfen dominieren..
> ...



Naja ^^ im Enddefekt musst du das wissen. Ich aber würde eine Taurin daraus machen! =)


----------



## seanbuddha (23. September 2009)

Knuelle schrieb:


> Naja ^^ Geschmackssache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


yoah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhOWOmXKy4M...laynext_from=PL


----------



## seanbuddha (23. September 2009)

Mangakaa schrieb:


> mal gucken wie weit wir kommen um 11.00 werden eh alle wieder verschwinden
> 
> leute ich brauch nochmal hilfe ^^
> hab mir jetz mal ne liste gemacht wegen meiner Chars, und irgendwie stört es mich das die Blutelfen dominieren..
> ...


ich würd ne taurin draus machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (obwohl iczh eigentlich gnom bin Oo naja man sieht sich vllt. wenn ich an deinen füssen kleb xD)


----------



## Mangakaa (23. September 2009)

Knuelle schrieb:


> Naja ^^ im Enddefekt musst du das wissen. Ich aber würde eine Taurin daraus machen! =)



oki hast mich überredet ^^

So jetzt müssen zu all den Chars nur noch Namen her ^^ 

Ich freue mich schon auf eine Flutwelle von Ideen^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


LG Mangakaa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tahlisa (23. September 2009)

Mangakaa schrieb:


> mal gucken wie weit wir kommen um 11.00 werden eh alle wieder verschwinden
> 
> leute ich brauch nochmal hilfe ^^
> hab mir jetz mal ne liste gemacht wegen meiner Chars, und irgendwie stört es mich das die Blutelfen dominieren..
> ...




Ich Trollin^^


----------



## Knuelle (23. September 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ich bin 15...wtf Praxisseminar Arbeitsamt?



Na wenn du schwer Vermittelbar bist also entweder hast du eine beschissenen Abschluss hingelegt oder in deinem Berufsbereich ist grad nix los dann schicken die dich zu so einem super tollen Seminar da lernste dann nochmal Bewerbungen schreiben usw. wirst wieder auf den Beruf vorbereitet. Sinnfrei


----------



## seanbuddha (23. September 2009)

Mangakaa schrieb:


> oki hast mich überredet ^^
> 
> So jetzt müssen zu all den Chars nur noch Namen her ^^
> 
> ...


Imbahunter (gibts eh schon xD)
shakyamuni
rockzone xD


----------



## Tweetycat280 (23. September 2009)

Nein ich bin nicht schadenfroh

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...83879&sid=3

hehe


----------



## seanbuddha (23. September 2009)

Knuelle schrieb:


> Na wenn du schwer Vermittelbar bist also entweder hast du eine beschissenen Abschluss hingelegt oder in deinem Berufsbereich ist grad nix los dann schicken die dich zu so einem super tollen Seminar da lernste dann nochmal Bewerbungen schreiben usw. wirst wieder auf den Beruf vorbereitet. Sinnfrei


danke^^ was fürn crap >.<


----------



## Knuelle (23. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Nein ich bin nicht schadenfroh
> 
> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...83879&sid=3
> 
> hehe



HAHAHAA xDDD


----------



## Mangakaa (23. September 2009)

tahlisa schrieb:


> Ich Trollin^^




Ich mag Trolle nich so das einzige was ich an denen cool finde is ihr Mount^^ aber das hab ich ja auch wenn ich ein bisschen PVP mach ^^
Hol ich mir dann mit Priest, Mage und eventuell noch Shamy

Lg Mangakaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (23. September 2009)

Guten Morgen

*Kanne Kaffee hinstell und nen Teller Belegter Schrippen*

schonmal im voraus ein Beileid an die armen Kreaturen die bis 17 uhr warten müssen und ein *Nelson* HA-HA von mir ^^

mfg


----------



## seanbuddha (23. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Nein ich bin nicht schadenfroh
> 
> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...83879&sid=3
> 
> hehe


epic fail  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (23. September 2009)

Mangakaa schrieb:


> oki hast mich überredet ^^
> 
> So jetzt müssen zu all den Chars nur noch Namen her ^^
> 
> ...




Hmm RP-Namen Naja Ronbat o Donnerhuf


----------



## Neiranus (23. September 2009)

mal ne frage zum braufest, ich habe den event boss gestern zum 2 mal gelegt, habe aber keine 40 marken bekommen! gibt es die nur beim ersten mal killen?


----------



## WolfofPain (23. September 2009)

HAHAHAHAHA.. das mit dieses Bewerbungsseminaren kenn ich auch -.- ... REINSTE STEUERGELD VERSCHWENNDUNG IN DEN MEISEN FÄLLEN !!!!


----------



## Knuelle (23. September 2009)

Mangakaa schrieb:


> Ich mag Trolle nich so das einzige was ich an denen cool finde is ihr Mount^^ aber das hab ich ja auch wenn ich ein bisschen PVP mach ^^
> Hol ich mir dann mit Priest, Mage und eventuell noch Shamy
> 
> Lg Mangakaa
> ...



Du hast ja einiges vor ^^. 6 Chars erstellen und alles durchplanen ^^ na dann viel Spass beim hochspielen ^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (23. September 2009)

cooler thread wie doooooooooooof muß man sein oder


----------



## tahlisa (23. September 2009)

Mangakaa schrieb:


> Ich mag Trolle nich so das einzige was ich an denen cool finde is ihr Mount^^ aber das hab ich ja auch wenn ich ein bisschen PVP mach ^^
> Hol ich mir dann mit Priest, Mage und eventuell noch Shamy
> 
> Lg Mangakaa
> ...



Iss halt geschmakssache,aber Weibliche Kühe gehen gar net^^


----------



## Mangakaa (23. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Hmm RP-Namen Naja Ronbat o Donnerhuf




Hmmmm joa kling nich schlecht aber eher männlich ^^
Präriewind... eher was für nen druiden oder?


Lg Mangakaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. September 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> *Kanne Kaffee hinstell und nen Teller Belegter Schrippen*
> 
> ...


juhuuuu aman'thul is net dabei xD danke für den kaffee *grins*


----------



## Knuelle (23. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> cooler thread wie doooooooooooof muß man sein oder



Jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab gut gelacht


----------



## Infèrnál (23. September 2009)

Flohzirkus wäre doch was xD


----------



## seanbuddha (23. September 2009)

Neiranus schrieb:


> mal ne frage zum braufest, ich habe den event boss gestern zum 2 mal gelegt, habe aber keine 40 marken bekommen! gibt es die nur beim ersten mal killen?


gibts nur 1mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (23. September 2009)

Mein Server taucht nicht im Auswahlbildschirm auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht mal als offline ist er da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mangakaa (23. September 2009)

Infèrnál schrieb:


> Flohzirkus wäre doch was xD




XD so nenn ich dan mein pet^^


----------



## seanbuddha (23. September 2009)

Mangakaa schrieb:


> XD so nenn ich dan mein pet^^


wtf xD naja....iwie lustig xD gestern vorm patch nommal mit 3 80ern nackt durch dm geboxt xD


----------



## Böhseratte (23. September 2009)

Mangakaa schrieb:


> mal gucken wie weit wir kommen um 11.00 werden eh alle wieder verschwinden
> 
> leute ich brauch nochmal hilfe ^^
> hab mir jetz mal ne liste gemacht wegen meiner Chars, und irgendwie stört es mich das die Blutelfen dominieren..
> ...


Hm bei weiblichen Tauren scheiden sich die Gesiter. Naja Horde ist nunmal Horde und da ist die einzigste"schöne Klasse" die Blutelfen.
Die anderen sind halt eher rau was auch sehr nice ist.
MFG
PS: nicht falsch verstehen mit schöne Klasse pls. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knuelle (23. September 2009)

LoooooL xD 

Wie wärs mit Milchschnitte?!


----------



## seanbuddha (23. September 2009)

Böhseratte schrieb:


> Hm bei weiblichen Tauren scheiden sich die Gesiter. Naja Horde ist nunmal Horde und da ist die einzigste"schöne Klasse" die Blutelfen.
> Die anderen sind halt eher rau was auch sehr nice ist.
> MFG
> PS: nicht falsch verstehen mit schöne Klasse pls.
> ...


orc krieger is ganz geil (sag ich jtz so mal als "alli"

nioch dazu: DISTURBED yeah <3


----------



## WolfofPain (23. September 2009)

MuhKuh wäre doch auch was ....


----------



## seanbuddha (23. September 2009)

wie wärs mit diegnomes    xD

(so als taure..is doch ganz nice)


----------



## Infèrnál (23. September 2009)

Milchkuh
Grillparty
Druididon 
hätte ich noch im angebot


----------



## Tweetycat280 (23. September 2009)

Ich mag Blutelfen nicht die einzigen Rasse die ich auf hordenseite noch nie angespielt hab aber mein Herz hängt an der allianz
obwohl ich mit der Politik des Königs nicht einverstanden bin vielleicht lass ich mich von nem Worg beißen o ich frag Jaina ob ich ein Bewohner von Theramore werden kann


----------



## seanbuddha (23. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Ich mag Blutelfen nicht die einzigen Rasse die ich auf hordenseite noch nie angespielt hab aber mein Herz hängt an der allianz
> obwohl ich mit der Politik des Königs nicht einverstanden bin vielleicht lass ich mich von nem Worg beißen o ich frag Jaina ob ich ein Bewohner von Theramore werden kann


theramore das kaff? naja xD bist ja nah an ony *grins*


----------



## Mangakaa (23. September 2009)

Böhseratte schrieb:


> Hm bei weiblichen Tauren scheiden sich die Gesiter. Naja Horde ist nunmal Horde und da ist die einzigste"schöne Klasse" die Blutelfen.
> Die anderen sind halt eher rau was auch sehr nice ist.
> MFG
> PS: nicht falsch verstehen mit schöne Klasse pls.
> ...





Np ich kanns verstehen ^^ hab lange ally gespielt und da sehen alle rassen (bis auf weibliche Zwerge, will keinen beleidigen) eigentlich zeimlich angenehm aus..
ein kollege spielt seit BC nur noch Blutelfen und der kann seine männlichen chars schon nich mehr sehen ^^ "die sind so schwul man" ^^

wenn einer zeit und lust hat kann er ja mal zu allen rassen eine idee zum namen rausrücken ^^ dauert ja noch fast ne halbe stunde bis die server wieder laufen ^^

Lg Mangakaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infèrnál (23. September 2009)

20 Minuten bis zur Verlängerung^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (23. September 2009)

glaube nicht dran das es ne Halbe stunde dauert

Und ja Theramore ist zwar klein aber wenigstens ne Regentin die mit den Kopf arbeitet


Zwerge haben ne harte Endung meiner heißt Belezhad istn Hunter 
N811 Priesterin heißt Alizee (ja weil sie so tanzen) Draenei Schamanin Nimrodel Gnommagierin Schneeflocke (rote Haare), 

Meine 3 Menschleins Hex siehe sigi, DK Belegun, Pala Zasch 

bei der Priest u dem Pala steht Rassenwechsel u Namensänderung an wenn es soweit ist


----------



## tahlisa (23. September 2009)

Infèrnál schrieb:


> 20 Minuten bis zur Verlängerung^^



Bei unserm Sever 6 Std^^

Aber wayne bin eh Arbeiten


----------



## Tweetycat280 (23. September 2009)

so ich  gehe mal einkaufen u Lotto spielen vielleicht habsch ja Glück und gewinn die 30 Mille


----------



## seanbuddha (23. September 2009)

tahlisa schrieb:


> Bei unserm Sever 6 Std^^
> 
> Aber wayne bin eh Arbeiten


arbeiten und im forum rumschleichen? tztz xD


----------



## seanbuddha (23. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> so ich  gehe mal einkaufen u Lotto spielen vielleicht habsch ja Glück und gewinn die 30 Mille


viel glück! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gewinn&verteidige sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tahlisa (23. September 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> arbeiten und im forum rumschleichen? tztz xD



Sicher iss Tote Hose heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mdruffy (23. September 2009)

jaja ony is heute wieder da ich sehe schon genau das kommen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtvIYRrgZ04 ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (23. September 2009)

10min noch!


----------



## kruesch (23. September 2009)

mein server auch bis min. 17 uhr down.. aber wayne, habe bis 16.45 schule xD


----------



## Mangakaa (23. September 2009)

bin eh den ganzen Tag ausser Haus^^
Also Leute ich hab mir mal was überlegt^^

Die Taurinen^^
Druidin-----> Präriewind
Kriegerin---> 
Jägerin-----> Steppenfeder
Schamanin-> Windspiel

Blutelfen
Priesterin---> Windlicht
Paladin----->  
Magerin-----> Frostblume
Hexerin-----> Kandora
Schurkin----> Lacuna


so beim rest weiss ich noch nix...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so haut mir eure meinungen um die ohren^^


----------



## tahlisa (23. September 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> 10min noch!



Das glaubst du net wirklich oder


----------



## Ephilio (23. September 2009)

Also wem der Downloader zu langsam ist, der kann sein Glück ja mal hier versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ging mit DSl 16000 recht fix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infèrnál (23. September 2009)

noch 6 minuten bis zur verlängerung auf mindestens 12 uhr xD


----------



## Delröy1 (23. September 2009)

http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php

der is save 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sumpfkraut (23. September 2009)

Man fahrt die Server hoch!


----------



## seanbuddha (23. September 2009)

tahlisa schrieb:


> Das glaubst du net wirklich oder


nö, glauben tu ichs net, aber man darf doch auf ein wunder hoffen xD Medivh erscheine!


----------



## seanbuddha (23. September 2009)

5min
countdown!


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> nö, glauben tu ichs net, aber man darf doch auf ein wunder hoffen xD Medivh erscheine!


weller de rmagier oder der realm?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephilio (23. September 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> 5min
> countdown!



Bei mir sind es jetzt erst 5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> weller de rmagier oder der realm??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der magier soll uns das dunkle portal zu den server öffnen xD


----------



## Slyer1406 (23. September 2009)

jetzt 5 ^^


----------



## Infèrnál (23. September 2009)

wird eh verlängert


----------



## Cincinnattikid (23. September 2009)

Mein Downloader hängt bei 10% :x


----------



## Slyer1406 (23. September 2009)

^denke ich leider auch :/


----------



## Balendolin (23. September 2009)

5 Minuten noch.... oh man, wers glaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephilio (23. September 2009)

Infèrnál schrieb:


> wird eh verlängert



Stimmt dodch gar net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. September 2009)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Stimmt dodch gar net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tja..wer weiss wer weiss xD


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> der magier soll uns das dunkle portal zu den server öffnen xD



Vote vor jaina Proudemoore (dass deutsche spachpacket ist manchmal echt zum kotzen Prachtmeer *würg* )


----------



## seanbuddha (23. September 2009)

---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAMGgvBZUFQ...laynext_from=PL <---
das is ja mal nen geiler song <33333333333333333333


----------



## Mangakaa (23. September 2009)

Naja ich teile mal die negative einstellung und sag: es wird eh verlängert... bizz hat so ein talent um 11.59 zu schreiben das es jetzt doch bis 13.00 verlängert wird


----------



## Slyer1406 (23. September 2009)

2mins


----------



## seanbuddha (23. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Vote vor jaina Proudemoore (dass deutsche spachpacket ist manchmal echt zum kotzen Prachtmeer *würg* )


oder Littlebuddha, der beste magier überhaupt(me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)öffnet das portal xD


----------



## Blackymiez (23. September 2009)

Jede Woche der selbe Mist, es ist einfach lästig und lächerlich.
Wann lässt Du das mal sein du Kind??


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

da hatt man mal dass glück um 10:30 schule aus zu haben und dan ahhh mittwoch^^ naja gepacht hatt meine mum für mich (sprich mein lappi an gemacht xD)


----------



## Ephilio (23. September 2009)

Läuft, bis nächsten Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. September 2009)

Blackymiez schrieb:


> Jede Woche der selbe Mist, es ist einfach lästig und lächerlich.
> Wann lässt Du das mal sein du Kind??


wtf wen meinst du?


----------



## Slyer1406 (23. September 2009)

da sind sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

Blackymiez schrieb:


> Jede Woche der selbe Mist, es ist einfach lästig und lächerlich.
> Wann lässt Du das mal sein du Kind??


Ich? O.o


----------



## seanbuddha (23. September 2009)

naja cuu leutz hab euch lieeeb <3


----------



## Mastek (23. September 2009)

juhu mein server is da Dun Morogh ftw bis irgendwann mal wieder an einem mittwoch cya^^


----------



## ­•Jolina• (23. September 2009)

Ja Wahnsinn - Punkt 11 und die ersten Server sind on - wohoow ^^


----------



## WolfofPain (23. September 2009)

immer noch keine Server online -.- 

wenn die sich einmal selbst an ihre Zeiten halten würden .......


----------



## Edou (23. September 2009)

todeswache on biba man sieht sich wiede riwann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slyer1406 (23. September 2009)

Perenolde soll kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. September 2009)

Aman'Thul - Littlebuddha (Alli) schreibt mich an! man sieht sich <3


----------



## gekko_in_trouble (23. September 2009)

nozdormu ist auch wieder oben^^ ....und ich streiche weiter meine küche -.-...bis später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (23. September 2009)

na klasse KdV is noch nichma in der liste der off server q.q


----------



## ­•Jolina• (23. September 2009)

Hmpf, bis Blackhand on kommt wirds wohl noch ne Weile dauern *wart*


----------



## Janyne1979 (23. September 2009)

Von mir aus kann es noch dauern,bei der geschwindigkeit vom Blizz Downloader........... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber da ja schon einige Server da zu sein scheinen mal ein Gratzi an Blizz


----------



## Droyale (23. September 2009)

na toll, bei mir spinnt der downloader rum -.-


----------



## Delröy1 (23. September 2009)

Janyne1979 schrieb:


> Von mir aus kann es noch dauern,bei der geschwindigkeit vom Blizz Downloader...........
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php
da gehts fix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ­•Jolina• (23. September 2009)

Hm, mitm Blizz-Downloader gings bei mir eigentlich recht fix. Musste allerdings mal wieder den Virenscanner deaktivieren bevor da überhaupt was losging...weiß auch net was das immer soll -.-


----------



## Theoria (23. September 2009)

Toll der RvD ist nit mehr / noch nit da ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zitronen (23. September 2009)

Destromath und Arygos werden nicht mal als Offline angezeigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slyer1406 (23. September 2009)

Perenolde auch nicht..


----------



## ­•Jolina• (23. September 2009)

Dass die net als off angezeigt werden find ich auch ganz gut so (Blackhand nämlich auch nicht). Denn die, die da stehen sind glaub ich die, die bis 17 Uhr off bleiben. Wenn ich das jetzt so richtig überflogen hab.


----------



## Mangakaa (23. September 2009)

Der Mithrilorden steht nich mal in der Liste -.-


----------



## Supermany2 (23. September 2009)

man ich habe 2 Server zur Auswahl der eine ist heute länger off und der andere ist jetzt immer noch net on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core2Reality (23. September 2009)

Huhu @ all

Menooo,nera thor es noch offline...Will ony legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)))


----------



## ­•Jolina• (23. September 2009)

Blackhand ist on - bis nächste Woche oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core2Reality (23. September 2009)

Nera thor es ONLINE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Delröy1 (23. September 2009)

KdV is on ab gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahrês (23. September 2009)

die Aldor immer noch nicht on -.-?! ich Ahhhhne schlimmes xD! meno


----------



## Zitronen (23. September 2009)

DESTROMATH IST DA!
Bye-Bye


----------



## Aerasan (23. September 2009)

Ahrês schrieb:


> die Aldor immer noch nicht on -.-?! ich Ahhhhne schlimmes xD! meno



wer is dein char auf aldor??


----------



## Diregon (23. September 2009)

das steht sogar da wenn du auf dem login bildschirm bist und dann mal das was rechts steht ließt

ach ja der neue patch wird grade geladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 freu*


----------



## Ahrês (23. September 2009)

Aerasan schrieb:


> wer is dein char auf aldor??



Allianz ,Mensch,Paladin(Deff und DD) Sîck!


----------



## Seawater (23. September 2009)

Also irgendwie hat der Realmpool Sturmangriff immer schlechte Karten^^ oO


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (23. September 2009)

Jo Sturmangriff wird bestimmt auch verlängert wie es meistens ist ^^


----------



## Aerasan (23. September 2009)

*waiting for Die Aldor*


----------



## Magicbaby (23. September 2009)

Nehtersturm immer noch down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heimdalls Wacht (23. September 2009)

Blutkessel auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und Arthas ja sowieso noch ewig..


----------



## abNORmaler (23. September 2009)

Shattrath auch noch net on


----------



## tahlisa (23. September 2009)

Heimdalls schrieb:


> Blutkessel auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jau leider aber so wie es in letzter zeit gelaggt hat auf Arthas war auch kein zustand..Sonntag komplett Nordend Down-.-


----------



## Gruftl (23. September 2009)

HÜLFE!!!

Patch Patch nicht! bei 10 % bleibt er hängen egal ob Vista, Windoof 7 oder XP.....HILFE....

Danke schonmal für einen Trick wie´s funzen könnte!


----------



## Seawater (23. September 2009)

Was mich nur mal wieder ankotzt, dass man keine Meldung zu den Servern bekommt, die eigentlich schon hätten on sein müssen. Das wurmt mich vielmehr......naja, abwarten und Tee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hankbank (23. September 2009)

Hab auch das prob das der download bei 10% hängen bleibt Firewall is schon aus kommt aber trotztdem die meldung ihr pc steht hinter einer firewall oder so was soll ich da machen ?^^


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (23. September 2009)

Hier aus dem offiziellen Forum:

Hallo Sunburner,

an den Realms des Realmpools Sturmangriff wird noch gearbeitet. Sobald ich Neuigkeiten dazu habe werde ich diese hier posten.

Gruß 

Hier der Link dahin:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...84012&sid=3


----------



## Seawater (23. September 2009)

OK Meldung für Realmpool Sturmangriff ist da: Unbestimmt verlängert -.- Das geht jetzt schon die letzten Wochen so. Langsam nervt es extrem!


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (23. September 2009)

An die Leute mit dem 10% Problem da startet der Download nciht richtig. Ladet euch einfach den Patch von ner Seite runter. Is auch empfolen im offiziellen Forum


----------



## bruderelfe (23. September 2009)

Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum schrieb:


> An die Leute mit dem 10% Problem da startet der Download nciht richtig. Ladet euch einfach den Patch von ner Seite runter. Is auch empfolen im offiziellen Forum


Hmm, atte es vorhin auch er stand lange bei 10% und aufeinmal gings weiter! denke mal liegt auch daran das alle am updaten sind!


----------



## Tyraila (23. September 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Hmm, atte es vorhin auch er stand lange bei 10% und aufeinmal gings weiter! denke mal liegt auch daran das alle am updaten sind!




bin zwar fertig aber die aldor ist offline  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

muss ich aus wut gleich mal ein pfannkuchen essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (23. September 2009)

so auch mal wieder aus der stadt da und da Rexxar noch immer down ist werde ich mich jetzt mal gemütlich der hausarbeit witmen(?) 

könnt kotzen bis 17 uhr server down 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß Drago


----------



## bruderelfe (23. September 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> bin zwar fertig aber die aldor ist offline
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja das wird dauern bin mal gespannt ob ysera um 17uhr wieder da ist befürchte eher das es vor 8uhr net gehen wird!


----------



## tahlisa (23. September 2009)

Wer bock nen Twink zu Daddeln?? mir wayne wo^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zamia (23. September 2009)

An alle die Probleme beim Download haben:

http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php


----------



## Masamune (23. September 2009)

kotz kotz kotz...da hat man mal nen morgen frei wartet drauf das der scheiss server wieder on kommt damit man vor der arbeit noch schnell ony umhaun kann und dann hat der verf***** echsenkessel nen total absturz...."..in vorraussichtlich einer stunde gibts neue information..." na super, dann steck ich mir solang ma meine tastatur ins maul und sorg dafür das sie anatomisch korrekt ist...sch**sse, kotz, würg.....>.<

so jetz is n bissl besser, danke fürs hinhalten..!


----------



## Tyraila (23. September 2009)

Masamune schrieb:


> kotz kotz kotz...da hat man mal nen morgen frei wartet drauf das der scheiss server wieder on kommt damit man vor der arbeit noch schnell ony umhaun kann und dann hat der verf***** echsenkessel nen total absturz...."..in vorraussichtlich einer stunde gibts neue information..." na super, dann steck ich mir solang ma meine tastatur ins maul und sorg dafür das sie anatomisch korrekt ist...sch**sse, kotz, würg.....>.<
> 
> so jetz is n bissl besser, danke fürs hinhalten..!





O;O OK


----------



## krabamboli (23. September 2009)

Masamune schrieb:


> kotz kotz kotz...da hat man mal nen morgen frei wartet drauf das der scheiss server wieder on kommt damit man vor der arbeit noch schnell ony umhaun kann und dann hat der verf***** echsenkessel nen total absturz...."..in vorraussichtlich einer stunde gibts neue information..." na super, dann steck ich mir solang ma meine tastatur ins maul und sorg dafür das sie anatomisch korrekt ist...sch**sse, kotz, würg.....>.<
> 
> so jetz is n bissl besser, danke fürs hinhalten..!




Holt mal schnell einer den Doc für den fall das die Tastatur nicht anatomisch korekt sitzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber deinen Unmut kann ich verstehen wen ich mal frei habe und spielen will und WOW net geht bekomm ich auch leichte Anfälle aber zum Glück noch nicht solche ausgeprägten.


----------



## noizycat (23. September 2009)

Hmpf, mein Server ist wohl on, dafür bekomm ich *Login-Server nicht aktiv* ... soll wohl doch Hausarbeit machen heut. >.<


----------



## X-Zero (23. September 2009)

Tja ich muss leider noch bis 17 Uhr warten und um 19 Uhr muss ich dann arbeiten gehen...So wird das nix mit den ganzen Dailies....

Aber egal für nen Instanzserver warte ich gern mal länger..


----------



## Gorina (23. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

heut mein einziger freier tag und jetzt bis 17:00 warten,
naja werd derweilen auf nem andern server mal nen char hochziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maskenball (23. September 2009)

oh man der download steht bei 91% und das seid 40 Minuten grummel

mal sehen obs bei wow-source schneller geht..

da hat man mal urlaub^^ und dann sowas xD^^ ich will die süße ony wieder sehen


----------



## Rincewinda (23. September 2009)

Bin ma gespannt wann Nethersturm wieder online geht... ^^

&#8364;dith : ist wieder on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warlordkang (23. September 2009)

Der alte Lothar schwächelt auch wieder, wie eigentlich an jedem Patchtag. ^^ Da geht er schon früher Offline und kommt natürlich erst später wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (23. September 2009)

todeskrallen immernoch off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (23. September 2009)

es GIBT keine downloadproblemebei 10%... wenn es bei 10% hängt..einfach warten.. hab auch vorhin schon angefangen den patch von ner webseite herunterzuladen.. und auf einmal stands bei 11% und von da an gings ganz gut.. 10 Minuten hats zwar gedauert insgesamt aber es hat funktioniert.. vielleicht ist an der 10% stelle nur ne bestimmte riesige Datei umgeschrieben worden und das dauert ja ne weile bis die Datei komplett in den Arbeitsspeicher gelesen wurde um die zu ändern.. so könnte ich mir das Vorstellen.

Also keine Panik und nicht gleich den download abbrechen wenns mal ne Minute an den 10% hängen bleibt.


----------



## Pamela1 (23. September 2009)

Gruftl schrieb:


> HÜLFE!!!
> 
> Patch Patch nicht! bei 10 % bleibt er hängen egal ob Vista, Windoof 7 oder XP.....HILFE....
> 
> Danke schonmal für einen Trick wie´s funzen könnte!



Gib ma bei Google

"wow patch 3.2.2 4players"

ein... dann kannste dir den sorunterladen


----------



## Acid_1 (23. September 2009)

Wahre Geschichte, wirklich grade passiert!
Ich will mich nichts ahnend einloggen, gebe Name und PW ein, drücke auf Enter, alles wunderbar, bis..., 
ja bis in einem Fenster steht: "Die im Voraus bezahlte Zeit für diesen Account ist aufgebraucht."
Da dacht' ich mir: *WTF?!?*
Dann denk' ich: Das kann doch jetzt nicht sein! Also schaue ich auf die Offizielle Seite, logge mich ein und siehe da...
Das Abo ist auf Gamecard eingestellt, da sage ich mir: Na gute Nacht für Heute WoW.

Tja, kann ich erst Morgen wieder zocken. (Da hab' ich aber 8 Stunden Schule und komme erst Halb 4 nach Hause.) *seufz*


----------



## Pamela1 (23. September 2009)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Wahre Geschichte, wirklich grade passiert!
> Ich will mich nichts ahnend einloggen, gebe Name und PW ein, drücke auf Enter, alles wunderbar, bis...,
> ja bis in einem Fenster steht: "Die im Voraus bezahlte Zeit für diesen Account ist aufgebraucht."
> Da dacht' ich mir: *WTF?!?*
> ...



Das Universum gerät aus seinen Fugen...


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (23. September 2009)

ja, es hängt wieder beim ladenbalken, nix neues..


----------



## Hotgoblin (23. September 2009)

Man nei war Gilneas bei den verlängerten Wartungsarbeiten aber heute leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollte gerade eben Ony testen bzw n Video von meim UI machen


----------



## indi92 (30. September 2009)

Da bin ich mal wieder Mittwochs zuhause und was seh ich?
-Gegen 9 Uhr ist der Mittwochs-Thread immernoch geschlossen...

Ich vermisse dich mein Mittwochs-Thread^^

Ich weiß ja nich wie's euch geht, aber ich fühl mich bisschen aufgeschmissn wenn ich nichts witziges zum lesen hab am frühen Morgen^^


----------



## gismo1voss (30. September 2009)

lol kommt noch,immer diese sucht^^.Vote for Closed


----------



## Mjuu (30. September 2009)

Wo bleibt er :O


----------



## jls13 (30. September 2009)

Recht hast du eigentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich will das Event spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber gut, dann warten wir noch 2 Stunden.
Hat jemand mit euch Erfahrung, ob es Verspätungen
gibt? Wie lange wären die?


----------



## indi92 (30. September 2009)

Das hier sollte kein Ersatz für den normalen Thread werden, es sollte einfach mal ein offener Aufruf an alle sein, damit sie sagen können ob sie eigentlich noch nen Sinn in dem Thread sehen^^


----------



## Nebola (30. September 2009)

Wenn ein Mod on kommt wird er ihn wohl wieder öffnen.


----------



## jls13 (30. September 2009)

Hat jemand mit euch Erfahrung, ob es Verspätungen
gibt? Wie lange wären die?


----------



## Shadria (30. September 2009)

Hier ist zwar bald zu glaub ich mal... aber trotzdem will ich jls13 versuchen zu helfen:



jls13 schrieb:


> ...Hat jemand mit euch Erfahrung, ob es Verspätungen
> gibt?...



Ja.. ich habe Erfahrungen.



jls13 schrieb:


> ...Wie lange wären die?



Rechne mit einer Zeit zwischen 1 Min. 17 Sek. und 3 Std. 53 Min. 47 Sek.
In Ausnahmefällen kann die Zeit auch unter- oder überschritten werden.


----------



## Mondokawaki (30. September 2009)

Mittwochsthread = Kult

Need for personal freedom


----------



## jls13 (30. September 2009)

Hab vielen Dank.


----------



## Rhóran (30. September 2009)

kommt es mir nur so vor, oder dauert die ganze sch... am mitwoch jedes mal länger? 15Uhr HALLOOOO??


----------



## jls13 (30. September 2009)

Dauerte es schon bis 15Uhr? Oh mein Gott^^ Ich will wieder spielen. Wenigstens gegen 11.


----------



## Morfelpotz (30. September 2009)

HrrrHrrr man gut ich bin Arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhóran (30. September 2009)

hab ich mir auch gedacht na ja vlt iss nef wieder einer der ersten^^


----------



## Tpohrl (30. September 2009)

jls13 schrieb:


> Hat jemand mit euch Erfahrung, ob es Verspätungen
> gibt? Wie lange wären die?



Also laut Blizzard dauern die arbeiten heut normal bis 11Uhr nur den Realmpool Hinterhalt hat es mal wieder erwischt, die dürfen bis ca.15Uhr warten^^
Aber was ist eigentlich mit der Serverstatus Seite auf wow-europe? Irgendwie ist die verschwunden^^


----------



## LordofDemons (30. September 2009)

gismo1voss schrieb:


> lol kommt noch,immer diese sucht^^.Vote for Closed


naja vote for close kann jeder schreiben 

/reporten sollte man halt auch :/


----------



## jls13 (30. September 2009)

http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/inde...ml?locale=de_de
steht doch


----------



## xx-elf (30. September 2009)

Laut der EinlogfensterPost werden MANCHE Sever (hab grad keine Liste welche), später online kommen werden.

Z.B. Forscherliga

Mfg
xx-elf


----------



## jls13 (30. September 2009)

Laut http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/inde...ml?locale=de_de sind manche Server wieder on.


----------



## xx-elf (30. September 2009)

jls13 schrieb:


> Laut http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/inde...ml?locale=de_de sind manche Server wieder on.



Verdammt die Seite wird wegen: Als gefährlich eingestufter Aussagen (steht da bei mir so) gesperrt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps: Bin grad auf der Arbeit, ist wenig los.


----------



## jls13 (30. September 2009)

Dann geh auf wow-europe.com und dann auf Realmstatus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tpohrl (30. September 2009)

au weia, da lassen die einen Pool on gehen und der wird nun überrannt. Was soll das werden, ein Serverstresstest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holoas (30. September 2009)

Hihi wie geil alles nur Rote Pfeile nach unten dann seh ich mein Server und was ist ? Ein Grüner Pfeil nach oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Göttlich aber naja bin immom im Praktikum also is leider nix mit zocken -.-


----------



## Ephilio (30. September 2009)

Nozdormu ist oben, cu next week 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jls13 (30. September 2009)

Ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DAs ist doch immer so.
Und mein Frostwolf ist nicht on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich denke mal, dass die Server,
die leerer sind deutlich schneller ge-
wartet werden.


----------



## Tpohrl (30. September 2009)

Tja, schön das einige Server on sind, solang der Login Server nicht läuft nützt es recht wenig^^


----------



## jls13 (30. September 2009)

Der läuft bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist noch jemand auf Ony (ally) oder Frostwolf (Horde)? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jls13 (30. September 2009)

Frostwolf und Ony sind up 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


HF


----------



## Suina (30. September 2009)

toll is ja wenn der eigene server nicht mal in der liste beim login aufgeführt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lúmea (30. September 2009)

alles klasse wenn einige server schon wieder gehen nur der Login server ist wieder mal hin also denk ich mal das sie sich wieder verspäten werden.

*weiter im Internet rum gurke*


----------



## seanbuddha (30. September 2009)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh neiiinnnnn wo ist mein geliebter mittwochsthread hin???? *heul* naja dann kann ich ja hier musik reinposten yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa <3333333333 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyO9R_qzZ7w...laynext_from=PL PPPPP


----------



## Shadowstar79 (30. September 2009)

auf wow-europe.com steht das mein server aktiv sei aber wenn ich mich einlogen will kommt erstmal nix dann steht verbindung konnte nicht hergestellt werden ... hat das noch wer ??


----------



## Spiatz (30. September 2009)

nutzen wir die zeit positiv... Bin mal duschen =) ...und der Bart ist auch verdammt lang geworden :-/


----------



## Shadowstar79 (30. September 2009)

Auf wow-europe.com steht das der Server wo ich spiele aktiv sei, aber wenn ich mich einlogen will kommt verbindung wird hergestellt.. ich warte warte warte ( periode ) warte naja und warte ^^ danach kommt dann die meldung :

Verbindung zum Server konnten icht hergestellt werden bitte versuchen sie es später erneut.

Ich frag mich aber nun warum werden so viele Server als Online angezeigt ... mehrer Leute schreiben das sie eingelogt sind ... warum klappt es mal wieder bei mir nich xD

THX vorab für antworten oder spekulationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cman (30. September 2009)

mhh es liegt daran das die server erst wieder um 11 on gehen heute ist mittwoch also wartungsarbeiten ^^
und die server aktievität auf wow europe stimmt mittwochs nie


----------



## Matago (30. September 2009)

Warte, warte lass mich überlegen hmmmmm
*am Kopf kratz* nachdenk, hmmmmmm *einsteinsche relativitätstheorie benutz* quadratwurzel Beschleunigung rechen
Intergrier und dann !!!!


Jawohl es ist MITTWOCH


----------



## Shadowstar79 (30. September 2009)

Achso danke .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat mich nur verwundert, da ja andere schon geschrieben haben das sie on wären und spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/close


danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## direct-Gaming (30. September 2009)

cman schrieb:


> mhh es liegt daran das die server erst wieder um 11 on gehen heute ist mittwoch also wartungsarbeiten ^^
> und die server aktievität auf wow europe stimmt mittwochs nie



Schon lustig, dass das einige immer noch ned wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Am Mittwoch sind nun mal Wartungsarbeiten - das wird sich wohl auch ned ändern *g*.


----------



## Sundarkness (30. September 2009)

/vote 4 close^^
mittwoch undso


----------



## Tamaecki (30. September 2009)

also ein paar server sind schon on,u.a. wrathbringer, huhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krabimm (30. September 2009)

cman schrieb:


> mhh es liegt daran das die server erst wieder um 11 on gehen heute ist mittwoch also wartungsarbeiten ^^
> und die server aktievität auf wow europe stimmt mittwochs nie



Bin auf Nozdormu und der scheint ja laut Serverstatus "on" zu sein. Kann mich auch nicht einloggen - deswegen geh ich davon aus (Spekulation!!), dass die Login-Server down sind. Ob das jetzt geplant ist oder nicht weiß ich net.
Könnte natürlich auf verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten hinauslaufen - wills aber nicht hoffen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowstar79 (30. September 2009)

Lol grad geantwortet server geht wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin ma zocken bb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## direct-Gaming (30. September 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> also ein paar server sind schon on,u.a. whrathbringer, huhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Selbst wenn schon ein paar server on sind. Das ist nicht die Regel und oft braucht Blizz ja noch ein bisschen länger als 11 Uhr. Da sollte man einfach ein bisschen Geduld haben. Oder macht euch nen Twink für nen paar min wenn Ihr es gar nicht mehr aushalten solltet. ^^


----------



## hödr (30. September 2009)

Ich kanns nimmer hören ...


Spiel weniger WoW... versuch lieber dein Gehirn zu trainieren!


----------



## Krabimm (30. September 2009)

Hört euch lieber bissl was auf Youtube an ;-) 

Tip : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKqOnq_d4SQ


----------



## LordofDemons (30. September 2009)

einfach warten

/reported braucht nicht 100 threads zum selben thema


----------



## Teal (30. September 2009)

Hier rein bitte

=> Closed


----------



## Zuhlina (30. September 2009)

Na toll jetzt wo der Großteil der Server wieder on ist wird der Thread eröffnet..tztzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (30. September 2009)

das dacht ich auch grad ^^


----------



## Tamaecki (30. September 2009)

Zuhlina schrieb:


> Na toll jetzt wo der Großteil der Server wieder on ist wird der Thread eröffnet..tztzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja die server schon, aber der Loginserver nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holoas (30. September 2009)

Maaan langeweile...Sitze auf der Arbeit, Chef nicht da, nix zu tun und Nachhause darf ich auch nicht -.-

Leeuutte schmeisst pls nen Thema in den Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Art-Blast (30. September 2009)

Hauptsache er is wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (30. September 2009)

juhu 

Kaffee und Lebkuchen hinstellen


----------



## Amanalata (30. September 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> ja die server schon, aber der Loginserver nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja supi, ich komm auch nicht rein, grummel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eryas (30. September 2009)

Jetzt ist es 11 Uhr und ich komm immer noch net rein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. September 2009)

Holoas schrieb:


> Maaan langeweile...Sitze auf der Arbeit, Chef nicht da, nix zu tun und Nachhause darf ich auch nicht -.-
> 
> Leeuutte schmeisst pls nen Thema in den Thread
> 
> ...



ok...bitte!!

Durch die Erderwärmung und den damit verbundenen Anstieg der Meeresspiegel ist die Existenz der Niederlande bald beendet.

Wo werden sie all ihre Wohnmobile parken??


----------



## Teal (30. September 2009)

Zuhlina schrieb:


> Na toll jetzt wo der Großteil der Server wieder on ist wird der Thread eröffnet..tztzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mods sind auch nur Menschen und entgegen aller Gerüchte brauchen wir auch (manchmal etwas) Schlaf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (30. September 2009)

moin allerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soiy09 (30. September 2009)

Lol ich haben Problem! Ich hab die Account Daten von meinem RL Account vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was tun?


----------



## Teal (30. September 2009)

*Stellt ein Schild auf*
Hier entlang bitte

=> Closed


----------



## Holoas (30. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ok...bitte!!
> 
> Durch die Erderwärmung und den damit verbundenen Anstieg der Meeresspiegel ist die Existenz der Niederlande bald beendet.
> 
> Wo werden sie all ihre Wohnmobile parken??




Gute frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich tippe darauf, das sie sie zu WohnMobilBoten umbauen werden xD wer weiss ist nicht unmöglich ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. September 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Mods sind auch nur Menschen und entgegen aller Gerüchte brauchen wir auch (manchmal etwas) Schlaf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn das mein Forum wäre würdest du mit der Ausrede nicht weit kommen.

Aber naja, alles verweichlicht heute. Ich weiß noch wie ich in meiner Jugend froh waren wenn wir wenigstens einmal im Monat schlafen durften.
Und das bei 18 Stunden Schichten im Steinbruch.
Und hats mir was geschadet......


----------



## Naira (30. September 2009)

Wie öde.. Loginserver down...^^


----------



## Nerofw (30. September 2009)

Soiy09 schrieb:


> Lol ich haben Problem! Ich hab die Account Daten von meinem RL Account vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mach ein kind dann haste ein neuen account den du equipen etc kannst.


----------



## Soiy09 (30. September 2009)

Was muss ich tun wenn ich die AcountDaten von meinem RL Account vergesen habe? Bitte helft mir!


----------



## Eryas (30. September 2009)

Weiß wer, warum Blutkessel immer noch off ist?
Steht nicht auf der Liste der Server, die länger off sind...


----------



## Manitu2007 (30. September 2009)

an den Typen der Körperteile zur Akkustischen warnehmung sammelt:

Herr Ohrensammler wie kommst du zu dieser These? und was passiert dann mit den ähm...Pflänzchen?

Also was das mit den Wohnmobilen angeht denke ich die rüsten alle auf Hausboote um ^^

mfg


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. September 2009)

Soiy09 schrieb:


> Was muss ich tun wenn ich die AcountDaten von meinem RL Account vergesen habe? Bitte helft mir!



Geh auf nen Privaten RL Server!!!


----------



## Holoas (30. September 2009)

Nerofw schrieb:


> Mach ein kind dann haste ein neuen account den du equipen etc kannst.




xD Full Epic von BabyLand (so heissts bei uns)


----------



## BoNeCyCo (30. September 2009)

Ich warte immer noch auf WoW2Go, so dass ich auch auf der Arbeit spielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Soiy09 (30. September 2009)

Nerofw schrieb:


> Mach ein kind dann haste ein neuen account den du equipen etc kannst.




>.< Dazu muss ich leider Eingeloggt sein steht da, habs grad mit ner Freundin versucht =°°(


----------



## Heimdalls Wacht (30. September 2009)

und wieder ewig auf Arthas und Blutkessel warten -.-


----------



## Relief (30. September 2009)

> Lol ich haben Problem! Ich hab die Account Daten von meinem RL Account vergessen sad.gif
> 
> Was tun?



Oder frägst einen der Gm die du am Sonntag slebst wählen durftest... Die stimmen dann ab wie man weiter verfährt mit deinem Acc und in nem halben bekommst dann deine Antwort


----------



## Suina (30. September 2009)

Eryas schrieb:


> Weiß wer, warum Blutkessel immer noch off ist?
> Steht nicht auf der Liste der Server, die länger off sind...



geht mir genauso Anetheron wurd letzte woche schon diesen verlängerten arbeiten für das instanzproblem unterzogen und nu geht da trotzdem nix...
naja egal solange der loginserver auch down is -.-


----------



## Soiy09 (30. September 2009)

Relief schrieb:


> Oder frägst einen der Gm die du am Sonntag slebst wählen durftest... Die stimmen dann ab wie man weiter verfährt mit deinem Acc und in nem halben bekommst dann deine Antwort



Ohja da sis eine Gute Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. September 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> an den Typen der Körperteile zur Akkustischen warnehmung sammelt:
> 
> Herr Ohrensammler wie kommst du zu dieser These? und was passiert dann mit den ähm...Pflänzchen?
> 
> ...




Also entschuldige mal???? die Frage hätte mit ein klitzekleinem bisschen Nachdenken nicht sein müssen.

Was interessiert die "Pflänzchen" die Überflutung der Niederlande.?

Noch nie was von "Wasserpfeifen" gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eryas (30. September 2009)

Ich komm immerhin zur Serverauswahl, aber Blutkessel ist immer noch off... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holoas (30. September 2009)

Vote 4 WohnMobilBoten mit Wohnwagenbote 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heimdalls Wacht (30. September 2009)

Eryas schrieb:


> Ich komm immerhin zur Serverauswahl, aber Blutkessel ist immer noch off...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja der kann jetzt echt mal on gehen.. letzter Urlaubstag heute -.-


----------



## Soiy09 (30. September 2009)

LuftKissenBootCity


----------



## xx-elf (30. September 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Mods sind auch nur Menschen und entgegen aller Gerüchte brauchen wir auch (manchmal etwas) Schlaf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie Menschen?? Mods = Gott oder etwa nicht?!?!?!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuhlina (30. September 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Mods sind auch nur Menschen und entgegen aller Gerüchte brauchen wir auch (manchmal etwas) Schlaf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tztz....
Wecker auf 05:00 Uhr stellen -aufstehen - Thread eröffnen -wieder ins Bett legen
Mehr verlang ich doch nicht, verdammt!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerofw (30. September 2009)

Müsliriegel Imperium niederlande??hmmm Frankenbeere


----------



## Mangakaa (30. September 2009)

Also ich bleib bei "Verbindung wird aufgebaut" stecken...

Moin übrigens ^^


----------



## DasGehirn (30. September 2009)

login-server nich aktiv ...


----------



## Heimdalls Wacht (30. September 2009)

DasGehirn schrieb:


> login-server nich aktiv ...



klar sind die aktiv... hängt ja netmal oder so


----------



## ZAM (30. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wenn das mein Forum wäre würdest du mit der Ausrede nicht weit kommen.



Epic


----------



## Holoas (30. September 2009)

Das is ultra beschissen Ich sitz hier mutterseelen allein im Büro , das Raido läuft und die von 1Live labern und labern ne kake über Wir gehen Wir machen Wir und blablabla !
Vor 15:30 darf ich nich nach hause -.- Hilf mir jemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (30. September 2009)

Der Login Server is down : (


----------



## Nerofw (30. September 2009)

KOMMT wir spielen ein spiel
es nennt sich : Eierschaukeln
ich beginne :
                    (  )
                        (   )


----------



## Mangakaa (30. September 2009)

Ach nee Mithrilorden wird gar nich angezeigt -.- 
liegt das an den verlängerten Serverarbeiten?


----------



## Soiy09 (30. September 2009)

Holoas schrieb:


> Das is ultra beschissen Ich sitz hier mutterseelen allein im Büro , das Raido läuft und die von 1Live labern und labern ne kake über Wir gehen Wir machen Wir und blablabla !
> Vor 15:30 darf ich nich nach hause -.- Hilf mir jemand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geschieht dir ALLY RECHT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerofw (30. September 2009)

ach schmu des geht net )::


----------



## Tamaecki (30. September 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Mods sind auch nur Menschen und entgegen aller Gerüchte brauchen wir auch (manchmal etwas) Schlaf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wirklich?, ich habe gedacht ihr seit Götter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holoas (30. September 2009)

Soiy09 schrieb:


> Geschieht dir ALLY RECHT
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Pff xD


----------



## bruderelfe (30. September 2009)

Hallo, hieß es net um 11uhr gehen die meisten server wieder on?
teilweise waren ja um 10 sogar schon welche wieder da, aber ysera ist auch um 11:20 noch down -.-


----------



## xx-elf (30. September 2009)

Holoas schrieb:


> Das is ultra beschissen Ich sitz hier mutterseelen allein im Büro , das Raido läuft und die von 1Live labern und labern ne kake über Wir gehen Wir machen Wir und blablabla !
> Vor 15:30 darf ich nich nach hause -.- Hilf mir jemand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenns dich beruhigt ich muss noch bis 16.30 arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aragonises (30. September 2009)

Heute ist mein letzer freier Tag und ich will endlich meinen Schamie wieder in die arme nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn man es versucht und verliert hat man es wenigstens versucht. Wenn man es gar nicht erst versucht, hat man schon verloren.


----------



## Seawater (30. September 2009)

Ich denke mal, dass die Wartungsarbeiten eh wieder auf 15:00Uhr verlängert werden oO    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (30. September 2009)

Doppelpost *grrml*


----------



## Soiy09 (30. September 2009)

Die coolsten...ehem...der Coolste Server is immer länger Off als wie andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----------------------
----------------------
THRALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
-----------------------
---------------------

Horde Server NUMBA ONE


----------



## Sliverslash (30. September 2009)

Ehmja bei mir Verbindeds ned mal oO


----------



## Eryas (30. September 2009)

... und Blutkessel ist immer noch off ...
Ich glaub ich erstell mir mal nen neuen Char für solche Tage.


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. September 2009)

Aragonises schrieb:


> Wenn man es versucht und verliert hat man es wenigstens versucht. Wenn man es gar nicht erst versucht, hat man schon verloren.



Und wenn versucht zu verlieren aber bei dem Versuch verliert, verliert man wenigsten nur einen Versuch und kann nochmal


----------



## BoNeCyCo (30. September 2009)

*aufsteht* Guten Morgen, Herr Administrator! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (30. September 2009)

Azshara ist viel cooler :<


----------



## Nerofw (30. September 2009)

wer was lustiges sehen will sollte ma auf www.nobrain.dk gehen (: ihr werdet es mögen *lach*


----------



## Holoas (30. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Wenns dich beruhigt ich muss noch bis 16.30 arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich eigendlich auch. Da ich aber im paktikum bin und die Busse so beschissen fahren darf ich um 15:30 gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin dann aber auch erst um 16:30 ca. zuhause.


----------



## skap (30. September 2009)

Bin ich der Einzige der nicht zur Serverauswahl kommt?


----------



## Domiel (30. September 2009)

Soiy09 schrieb:


> Die coolsten...ehem...der Coolste Server is immer länger Off als wie andere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



omg! ein server voller häßlichkeiten..


----------



## Sliverslash (30. September 2009)

skap schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige der nicht zur Serverauswahl kommt?


 
Ich komme ned malm über den Login 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Aionauspack*


----------



## Soiy09 (30. September 2009)

EU: Thrall   FTW!


----------



## freezex (30. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ok...bitte!!
> 
> Durch die Erderwärmung und den damit verbundenen Anstieg der Meeresspiegel ist die Existenz der Niederlande bald beendet.
> 
> Wo werden sie all ihre Wohnmobile parken??



Ubotmobile wär auch ne möglichkeit
solche szenarien wollen sie sicher virtuell in cataclysm austesten mal sehn was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Sliverslash (30. September 2009)

freezex schrieb:


> Ubotmobile wär auch ne möglichkeit
> solche szenarien wollen sie sicher virtuell in cataclysm austesten mal sehn was dabei rauskommt.



Das erklärt die Nagas oO


----------



## Aragonises (30. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Und wenn versucht zu verlieren aber bei dem Versuch verliert, verliert man wenigsten nur einen Versuch und kann nochmal



Aber wenn man es versucht und hat nur einen versuch?


----------



## Holoas (30. September 2009)

Ok : Was sagt ihr dazu :
Dutzende Tote nach Tsunami in Samoa



Ein gewaltiger Tsunami hat nach einem heftigen Beben im der Südsee Teile Samoas verwüstet und Dutzende Menschen in den Tod gerissen. Wenige Stunden nach den Erdstößen am Mittwochmorgen wurden aus dem Inselstaat Samoa und dem benachbarten Amerikanisch-Samoa zunächst rund 80 Tote und zahlreiche Vermisste gemeldet. Die Behörden gingen aber von einer deutlich steigenden Opferzahl aus, die Verbindung in mehrere Orte war noch abgeschnitten. 


Quelle: Google News 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amanalata (30. September 2009)

nö, biste nicht, geht anderen hier auch so (siehe die ca. letzten 30 posts über dir^^), die login-server haben jetzt wohl keine lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "du kommst hier net rein!""


----------



## DasGehirn (30. September 2009)

Holoas schrieb:


> ich eigendlich auch. Da ich aber im paktikum bin und die Busse so beschissen fahren darf ich um 15:30 gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nee ich kann mich auch nich einloggen


----------



## Kzell (30. September 2009)

kann man schon zocken?^^


----------



## DasGehirn (30. September 2009)

sry war das falsche zitieren xD


----------



## Sliverslash (30. September 2009)

nope xD


----------



## Nerofw (30. September 2009)

hmmm im fernsehen was über vegetarier....
pf ohne rotes fleisch wär der mensch niemals so schlau !!
wenns kein fleisch mehr gibt ess ich vegetarier!
nurso btw.


----------



## Sliverslash (30. September 2009)

Nerofw schrieb:


> hmmm im fernsehen was über vegetarier....
> pf ohne rotes fleisch wär der mensch niemals so schlau !!
> wenns kein fleisch mehr gibt ess ich vegetarier!
> nurso btw.



U made my Day xD


----------



## Dröms (30. September 2009)

Fortuna Düsseldorf schalalala


----------



## dergrossegonzo (30. September 2009)

Schon wieder Mittwoch ?

Fällt mir noch was zu dem Thema ein ?


_Grübel..._


Ja, Nachts ist es kälter als draussen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. September 2009)

Aragonises schrieb:


> Aber wenn man es versucht und hat nur einen versuch?



dann hat man bereits verloren und jeder weitere Versuch wär ein Verlust


----------



## Sliverslash (30. September 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Schon wieder Mittwoch ?
> 
> Fällt mir noch was zu dem Thema ein ?
> 
> ...



In der Schweiz gibt es Kühe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holoas (30. September 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Schon wieder Mittwoch ?
> 
> ......
> Ja, Nachts ist es kälter als draussen.
> ...



Wtf ich denke mal das war extra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sliverslash (30. September 2009)

BTW login geht wieder :>


----------



## Dragonchen (30. September 2009)

Mahlzeit 

wollt nur mal schauen, wie es hier bei euch ausschaut =)

Ich muß jetzt noch ca 100 minifrikadellen machen und ne käseplatte und ich habe keine lust =(

würde lieber zocken aber seltsamerweise ist rexxar nnoch nicht erreichbar 
naja mach ich erstmal die frikas und schau dann nochmal

bis später 

Dragonchen


----------



## Haawk (30. September 2009)

Kommt jemand auf Malygos?^^


----------



## Suina (30. September 2009)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> In der Schweiz gibt es Kühe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jau! und manchma stehen die scho fast im garten vorm haus bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasGehirn (30. September 2009)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> BTW login geht wieder :>



ääähm nee


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. September 2009)

Haawk schrieb:


> Kommt jemand auf Malygos?^^




das geht dich gar nix an, sowas ist privat

Spanner!


----------



## Aragonises (30. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> dann hat man bereits verloren und jeder weitere Versuch wär ein Verlust



Mein Vorteil ist dann aber das ich Schamie bin und Ankhen kann...

30. min nach 11
Ist das mittlerweile normal? xD


----------



## Snuffy (30. September 2009)

kann es sein das man sich in mom noch nicht einlogen kann?
weil es bei mir nur bis zum "Verbindung wird aufgenaut" geht


----------



## Eddy241275 (30. September 2009)

Haawk schrieb:


> Kommt jemand auf Malygos?^^



komme auch ned rauf


----------



## Dragonchen (30. September 2009)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> In der Schweiz gibt es Kühe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und woo gibt es die lila Milka kuh???


----------



## Holoas (30. September 2009)

Erzählt mal wie das Wetter bei euch ist...
Hier in Geldern ist es bewölkt könnte jeden Moment regnen


----------



## Haawk (30. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> das geht dich gar nix an, sowas ist privat
> 
> Spanner!




Trink deine milch und nimm deine tabletten ...


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. September 2009)

Aragonises schrieb:


> 30. min nach 11
> Ist das mittlerweile normal? xD




das kommt drauf an

um 30, min nach 11 ist es normal das es 30. min nach elf ist

davor und danach eher weniger


----------



## Eryas (30. September 2009)

Juchu, Blutkessel ist auch mal wieder on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also Hf


----------



## Raiyu (30. September 2009)

Eryas schrieb:


> Juchu, Blutkessel ist auch mal wieder on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



fu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasGehirn (30. September 2009)

Eryas schrieb:


> Juchu, Blutkessel ist auch mal wieder on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



meiner is auch schon 20 minuten on komme aber nich durchs login ...


----------



## Dragonchen (30. September 2009)

Holoas schrieb:


> Erzählt mal wie das Wetter bei euch ist...
> Hier in Geldern ist es bewölkt könnte jeden Moment regnen




hier im bergischen Land mom........

*schau aus Fenster*

regen wie immer


----------



## Flachtyp (30. September 2009)

Da nimmt man sich mal etwas Zeit um mal wieder zu zocken und dann ist der Server um 11:30 immernoch off, obwohl der letzte Woche schon erweiterten Wartungarbeiten unterzogen wurde und heute nicht in der Liste steht :-(. Eine Aktualisierung wäre wenigstens nett gewesen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. September 2009)

Haawk schrieb:


> Trink deine milch und nimm deine tabletten ...




ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dann wird mir immer so müde und die Wärter sagen ich muss Mittagsschlaf machen, dabei will ich viel lieber noch weiter mit Napoleon Scrabbeln


----------



## Suina (30. September 2009)

Holoas schrieb:


> Erzählt mal wie das Wetter bei euch ist...
> Hier in Geldern ist es bewölkt könnte jeden Moment regnen



also bei mir (Schweiz, in der nähe von basel) ists hellster sonnenschein und kaum n wölkchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (30. September 2009)

Dröms schrieb:


> Fortuna Düsseldorf schalalala


Super fortuna nur 0:0 gegen aachen weil die spieler das tor net treffen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wo bleibt ysera?


----------



## Aragonises (30. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> das kommt drauf an
> 
> um 30, min nach 11 ist es normal das es 30. min nach elf ist
> 
> davor und danach eher weniger



Naja ich meinte eher das die Login-Server solange down sind, aber danke für die Auskunft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## P403n!x (30. September 2009)

Snuffy schrieb:


> kann es sein das man sich in mom noch nicht einlogen kann?
> weil es bei mir nur bis zum "Verbindung wird aufgenaut" geht



Jepp... Bei mir auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja. Trinken wir mal noch gemütlich nen Kaffee... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arenasturm (30. September 2009)

DasGehirn schrieb:


> meiner is auch schon 20 minuten on komme aber nich durchs login ...



dito...komme nichtmal dazu mich einzuloggen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haawk (30. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ok
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Mittagsschlaf um 11:30?? mann habt ihr es gut =P


----------



## Holoas (30. September 2009)

Ach wie mies, das mein Server schon vor 11 On war ich aber nicht nachhause darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. September 2009)

Holoas schrieb:


> Erzählt mal wie das Wetter bei euch ist...
> Hier in Geldern ist es bewölkt könnte jeden Moment regnen




Berlin...strahlendes Herbstwetter


----------



## Raiyu (30. September 2009)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Da nimmt man sich mal etwas Zeit um mal wieder zu zocken und dann ist der Server um 11:30 immernoch off..



+1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordnash (30. September 2009)

ne momentan geht nichts


----------



## Spiatz (30. September 2009)

BM immernoch down *grml*


----------



## xx-elf (30. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> das kommt drauf an
> 
> um 30, min nach 11 ist es normal das es 30. min nach elf ist
> 
> davor und danach eher weniger



Was immer du nimmst nimm weniger oder gib mir was ab, meine Laune ist grad aufm Tiefpunkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amanalata (30. September 2009)

*mal ne Kanne Kaffee für alle hinstellt und ne Tüte Geduld aufmacht und als erster davon isst* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Was immer du nimmst nimm weniger oder gib mir was ab, meine Laune ist grad aufm Tiefpunkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich könnte dir gerne sagen was ich nehme, danach müsste ich dich allerdings bedauerlicherweise erschießen.
Und das wollen wir beide ja nicht oder?

Obwohl....?


----------



## xPatze (30. September 2009)

soh seh grade das mein server bis 15 uhr off isz... -.-
werd mir jetz mal for fun n troll dk auf alextrasza erstellen ;D
viel spas noch beim zocken ^^


----------



## Aragonises (30. September 2009)

Das reicht mir nu -.-
Ich kann mich immernoch nicht einloggen...
IHR????.............................................................. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilah (30. September 2009)

217 Besucher lesen dieses Thema (Gäste: 158 |..)

hahahaha....

Alles Suchtis ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holoas (30. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Was immer du nimmst nimm weniger oder gib mir was ab, meine Laune ist grad aufm Tiefpunkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




www.youtube.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Suche: Comedy Street oder Bill fi**en ! Muntert dich auf ^^


----------



## bruderelfe (30. September 2009)

Wollen die uns natzen? die meisten server sind obend bis auf wenige die die wegen längeren wartungsarbeiten down sind und noch 2-3 andere was machen die da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sliverslash (30. September 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> und woo gibt es die lila Milka kuh???



Die is lila weil ihr von der vielen schoki schlecht is^^


----------



## Sundarkness (30. September 2009)

der epicste thread ever...
2375 seiten dafür sollte es n erfolg gebn!


----------



## xx-elf (30. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir gerne sagen was ich nehme, danach müsste ich dich allerdings bedauerlicherweise erschießen.
> Und das wollen wir beide ja nicht oder?
> 
> Obwohl....?



Reivoll, obwohl später kann ich wieder zocken...!

Ps: Wenn du mich gegen 16.30 wiederbelebst mach ich mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. September 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Wollen die uns natzen? die meisten server sind obend bis auf wenige die die wegen längeren wartungsarbeiten down sind und noch 2-3 andere was machen die da?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




die könnten die Spieler sofort einloggen lassen wenn sie wollten.
Allerdings lesen die Techniker grade den Mittwochsthread bei buffed.de und amüsieren sich gut dabei.
Daher warten sie noch ein wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasGehirn (30. September 2009)

Aragonises schrieb:


> Das reicht mir nu -.-
> Ich kann mich immernoch nicht einloggen...
> IHR????..............................................................
> 
> ...



nein
was steht bei dir ?


----------



## Aragonises (30. September 2009)

DasGehirn schrieb:


> nein
> was steht bei dir ?



Login-Server nicht aktiv.


----------



## JMCDesign (30. September 2009)

Aragonises schrieb:


> Das reicht mir nu -.-
> Ich kann mich immernoch nicht einloggen...
> IHR????..............................................................
> 
> ...



nächstemal machste noch 20 punkte mehr! dann gibts auch ne richtige antwort


----------



## Blackymiez (30. September 2009)

Der Pausenclown hat wieder zugeschlagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jeden Mittwoch der selbe Mist.
Gääähhhhn wie Langweilig


----------



## arenasturm (30. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadria (30. September 2009)

Snuffy schrieb:


> kann es sein das man sich in mom noch nicht einlogen kann?
> weil es bei mir nur bis zum "Verbindung wird aufgenaut" geht



Ja.... das kann sein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (30. September 2009)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> Die is lila weil ihr von der vielen schoki schlecht is^^




ich fragte nicht warum sie lila ist sondern  WO ES DIE GIBT


----------



## Amanalata (30. September 2009)

Ich hab gerade mal Router resettet , Wow neu gestartet und ich bin drin^^ viel Spaß noch, bb!


----------



## Aragonises (30. September 2009)

JMCDesign schrieb:


> nächstemal machste noch 20 punkte mehr! dann gibts auch ne richtige antwort



Pausenclown...
Der übelste...


----------



## DasGehirn (30. September 2009)

Shadria schrieb:


> Ja.... das kann sein!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



einige können es doch wie zb mein kumpel is schon ne halbe stunde am zocken


----------



## Spiatz (30. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJP_VA6Cwyc&hl=de

mal was begeisterndes für gute laune


----------



## JMCDesign (30. September 2009)

Aragonises schrieb:


> Pausenclown...
> Der übelste...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bones500 (30. September 2009)

So ein mist Durotan immer noch down ob wohl es nich in der liste steht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aragonises (30. September 2009)

JMCDesign schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ein würdevoller kommentar von dem Pausenclown... aufmerksamkeit? Oder sammelst du Beiträge um nicht mehr newbie zu sein... xD


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. September 2009)

Spiatz schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJP_VA6Cwyc&hl=de
> 
> mal was begeisterndes für gute laune




ich hab nie gute Laune wenn ich mich übergeben muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadria (30. September 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> ich fragte nicht warum sie lila ist sondern  WO ES DIE GIBT



Die lila Kuh?... ja die steht in der Schweiz.. gleich wenn du reinkommst, am 3. Berg links auf halber Höhe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (30. September 2009)

so ich geh jetzt frikas machen bis später
habt noch spaß  hier

*winke winke*

gruß drago


----------



## mekka84 (30. September 2009)

gilneas ist ja immer nch down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinôfylâze (30. September 2009)

Spiatz schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJP_VA6Cwyc&hl=de
> 
> mal was begeisterndes für gute laune






das is ja mal geil ^^ wie sie alle aufeinmal mitmachen ^^ xD das echt nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holoas (30. September 2009)

*2376 <---------*


----------



## Aragonises (30. September 2009)

Toooooll... Mein server soll in einer stunde neue informationen geben also kann ich nochmal so lange warten? Ich gehe was essen... letzter freier tag, blizz machts futsch... -.-


----------



## Ladebalken (30. September 2009)

Mir ist Langweilig....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Trefffen sich zwei kommt einer nicht ..................möp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (30. September 2009)

"Kleiner" Schmöker für die Zeit bis die Server wiederkehren.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=114177

Viel Spaß beim schmökern

MfG
eure Evi


----------



## arenasturm (30. September 2009)

Ladebalken schrieb:


> Mir ist Langweilig.......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadria (30. September 2009)

Holoas schrieb:


> *2376 <---------*



2377 !!!

btw... ist mal einer so lieb die WoW-Loginserver zu starten?


----------



## Holoas (30. September 2009)

Sinôfylâze schrieb:


> das is ja mal geil ^^ wie sie alle aufeinmal mitmachen ^^ xD das echt nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Oh mein gott ich guck mir deine sig grad zum 14 Mal an xD ich bin am heulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasGehirn (30. September 2009)

Zur info : nur die hälfte der login-server läuft
vll hilft router neustart


----------



## JMCDesign (30. September 2009)

Aragonises schrieb:


> Toooooll... Mein server soll in einer stunde neue informationen geben also kann ich nochmal so lange warten? Ich gehe was essen... letzter freier tag, blizz machts futsch... -.-


und in einer stunde schreiben sie dann, dass wir uns noch gedulden sollen bla bla bla


----------



## Holoas (30. September 2009)

Ladebalken schrieb:


> Mir ist Langweilig.......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Comedy Street rulez ^^


----------



## hordentod (30. September 2009)

hm Rexxar immer noch down was machen die eig da steht bis 11 man


----------



## Drazmodaan (30. September 2009)

sie haben die liste der server die noch länger down sein werden erneuert. scshau mal rein!


----------



## Aragonises (30. September 2009)

Nur mal so nebenbei... spielt wer Schamie und machts auch so in Raids...
BS,BS,BS,FS,Lava,KBS,BS,BS,BS,KBS,Lava (wieder von anfang)
Ich weiß das man so spielt, ich Raide so Uldu und PDK 25 aber wollte nur mal aus lauter langeweile fragen =)


----------



## Haawk (30. September 2009)

ich komme zwar durch den login aber maly ist down obwohl es nicht in der liste steht -.-*
naja auch mein letzter freier tag heute dafür dann mal danke blizz =( 
Jetzt muss ich den tag mit meiner freundinn verbringen..


----------



## Drazmodaan (30. September 2009)

blutkessel der nicht zu den server gehört die länger gewartet werde (unerwartet) kommt auch nich on. sie haben wohl probleme mit den login-server. wie so manches mal!


----------



## arenasturm (30. September 2009)

kommt ne frau zum doc und fragt: herr doktor kann ich mit durchfall baden gehen ?
sagt der doktor: wenn sie die wanne vollbekommen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadria (30. September 2009)

Sinôfylâze schrieb:


> das is ja mal geil ^^ wie sie alle aufeinmal mitmachen ^^ xD das echt nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die ganze Aktion ist eine Werbegag von Coca Cola... alles insziniert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....von daher.. *gähn*


----------



## Holoas (30. September 2009)

Haawk schrieb:


> ich komme zwar durch den login aber maly ist down obwohl es nicht in der liste steht -.-*
> naja auch mein letzter freier tag heute dafür dann mal danke blizz =(
> Jetzt muss ich den tag mit meiner freundinn verbringen..




Oh nein mit der Freundinn ?! das is ja schlimm


----------



## hordentod (30. September 2009)

ja da steht rexxar net ^^ wenn die solange down sind sollten die das wenigsten hinschreiben
sry rexxar steht da doch ^^


----------



## Shelong (30. September 2009)

Spiatz schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJP_VA6Cwyc&hl=de
> 
> mal was begeisterndes für gute laune




Geilstes Video! ^^

made my day :-)


----------



## Haawk (30. September 2009)

Holoas schrieb:


> Oh nein mit der Freundinn ?! das is ja schlimm




demnach nicht nein ...
aber das heißt mein schamane wird heute wieder nicht 80 *wein*


----------



## Kzell (30. September 2009)

Proudmoore scheint ja on zu sein.. aber ich komme nicht durch den login -.-


----------



## Holoas (30. September 2009)

Ok das is schlimmer !


----------



## bruderelfe (30. September 2009)

auf der loginseite steht das bestimmte server noch gewartet werden und nähere infos in einer stunde folgen sollen *omg*


----------



## Haawk (30. September 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> auf der loginseite steht das bestimmte server noch gewartet werden und nähere infos in einer stunde folgen sollen *omg*




das heißt um 15 uhr sind dann alle server wieder on


----------



## Sinôfylâze (30. September 2009)

Shadria schrieb:


> Die ganze Aktion ist eine Werbegag von Coca Cola... alles insziniert...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hmm das wusst ich net... dann is das auch nich sooo toll trotzdem ist es ne geile sache wenn das keine werbeaktion wäre...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (30. September 2009)

Haawk schrieb:


> das heißt um 15 uhr sind dann alle server wieder on



Super dann schaffen wir heute noch 3000 !!! Seiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladebalken (30. September 2009)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Treffen sich zwei Kerzen sagt die eine. Sollen wir zusammen ausgehen? 

oder

Kommt ein Pferd in den Blumenladen und fragt :Schon ma jaritten?  löööööööööööööööl

oder 

Kommt ein Cowboy aus der Kneipe.........Ponny Weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (30. September 2009)

Haawk schrieb:


> das heißt um 15 uhr sind dann alle server wieder on


Naja habe an das gute geglaubt weil letzte woche ging auch alles reibungslos! naja gz derren server wieder laufen!


----------



## Topperharly (30. September 2009)

Komisch, wenn ich einloggen will kommt bei mir eine neue Meldung: "Lol, Blizzard thinks you suck!"


----------



## arenasturm (30. September 2009)

Ladebalken schrieb:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  made my day ^^


----------



## Holoas (30. September 2009)

Mir is langweilig


----------



## Topperharly (30. September 2009)

lol?

http://eu.blizzard.com/de-de/de/index.html

kommt nur bei mir dieser nette effekt?


----------



## DasGehirn (30. September 2009)

lol ?


----------



## Shadowstar79 (30. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJP_VA6Cwyc&hl=de

nicht schlecht ^^

na da steht doch das die logingserver nicht volle leistung bringen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na hat wer die Piratenpartei gewählt ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinôfylâze (30. September 2009)

Holoas schrieb:


> Mir is langweilig





ohja mir auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kzell (30. September 2009)

ich will mich doch nur einloggen -.-


----------



## Ladebalken (30. September 2009)

so langsam ist es hier wie bei denen 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE


----------



## Sinôfylâze (30. September 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> lol?
> 
> http://eu.blizzard.com/de-de/de/index.html
> 
> kommt nur bei mir dieser nette effekt?









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domiel (30. September 2009)

Nerofw schrieb:


> wer was lustiges sehen will sollte ma auf www.nobrain.dk gehen (: ihr werdet es mögen *lach*



hallo liebe buffed moderatoren! es kann wohl nicht angehen das solche mails mit diesen dreckigen und zerstörerischen links durchkommen!
pennt ihr bei der arbeit?

und an den verfasser.. 
du stehst auf der liste..


----------



## JMCDesign (30. September 2009)

Ladebalken schrieb:


> Bester ever.
> 
> Kommt der Neger aus der Kneipe ist der Buss weg.
> 
> ...


LOOOOOOOOL  nicht übel!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhóran (30. September 2009)

wtf nef hat jezz über eine stunde verspätung -.-


----------



## Holoas (30. September 2009)

Sinôfylâze schrieb:


> ohja mir auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Deine Sig ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinôfylâze (30. September 2009)

Ladebalken schrieb:


> so langsam ist es hier wie bei denen
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE





muuuh jetzt gehts aber los hier xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MikuW (30. September 2009)

wieso kommen denn die restlichen server immer noch nich online?ich meine die wo nicht auf der liste stehn das es bis 15 uhr dauert...


----------



## Haawk (30. September 2009)

keine ahnung was die schon wieder an den servern machen .. vllt hat irgentein praktikant mal wieder kaffee verschüttet oder so


----------



## swenkhhc (30. September 2009)

MikuW schrieb:


> wieso kommen denn die restlichen server immer noch nich online?ich meine die wo nicht auf der liste stehn das es bis 15 uhr dauert...



Verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten in der Blizzard-Kantine: der Bockwurstkocher ist kaputt!!!


----------



## Holoas (30. September 2009)

Leute die Server kommen eh NICHT um 15 Uhr wieder das dauert locker bis 8 UHR ! ! ! ! ! ! + !


----------



## Ladebalken (30. September 2009)

Ich glaub ich bin drin....bin ich schon drin oder was?



Nee Azshara is down..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



kennt ihr den schon?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYiW9-z79sw


----------



## Tezja (30. September 2009)

ich hab mich im ersten momten gefreut, dass kelthuzad mal nicht von so ner scheiße betroffen is, will mich einloggen.... Verbindung wird aufgebaut kommt.... nichts...immer noch nichts....abbrechen, beenden halo zocken...


----------



## Haawk (30. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9znhcDxIJPM&NR=1 

Made my day =D


----------



## Gamaliel (30. September 2009)

Aragonises schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei... spielt wer Schamie und machts auch so in Raids...
> BS,BS,BS,FS,Lava,KBS,BS,BS,BS,KBS,Lava (wieder von anfang)
> Ich weiß das man so spielt, ich Raide so Uldu und PDK 25 aber wollte nur mal aus lauter langeweile fragen =)




Hmm... eigl. solltest du mit folgenser Rota mehr raus holen können

Flammenschock (FS), Lavaeruption (L), Blitzschlag (BS), Frostschock (FS), Kettenblitz (K,  Blitzschlag, Blitzschlag ...

FS wird ja nich von L aufgebraucht... hast also mit FS noch mal nen zauber der gut Schaden macht... außerdem kann dein FS durch ticken was mit der neuen Glyhpe (wo DoT critten kann) noch mehr DPS raus holt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinôfylâze (30. September 2009)

ein paar rammstein fans hier ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUEyYuZkjVI...feature=related 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodsaber (30. September 2009)

Ladebalken schrieb:


> so langsam ist es hier wie bei denen
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE



omg!
soviel Drogen kann es doch garnich gebn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sigimalygos (30. September 2009)

leute was isn los? 15h16 dauern die wartezeiten nicht bis 11? ´meine güte thx blizz malygos is immer noch down um 3 vyragosa gekillt also theoretisch müste mein tlpd mit server up da sein ..... aber nein blizz muss malygos down lassen -.-


----------



## Topperharly (30. September 2009)

imma noch down und kann net einloggen *grml*


----------



## Fiction01 (30. September 2009)

es ist immer wieder das selbe mit Blizzard

he machen wir mal ein bisschen druck?

gehen wir alle in das WoW forum und schreiben das wir unsere acc´s Kündigen wenn das mit den wartungsarbeiten nicht besser wird

da die eh nur geld im sinne haben werden die sich wohl anstrengen wenn jetzt so über 100 des da hinschreiben in Wow.europe.com/forum


----------



## Haawk (30. September 2009)

sigimalygos schrieb:


> leute was isn los? 15h16 dauern die wartezeiten nicht bis 11? ´meine güte thx blizz malygos is immer noch down um 3 vyragosa gekillt also theoretisch müste mein tlpd mit server up da sein ..... aber nein blizz muss malygos down lassen -.-



Jaaaa ich möchte auch auf maly =(


----------



## Eddy241275 (30. September 2009)

Realm News

Aufgrund von technischen Schwierigkeiten sind unsere Login-Server derzeit nicht imstande, volle Kapazität zu leisten. Wir arbeiten daran, diese Schwierigkeiten so schnell wie möglich zu beheben.

Die folgenden Realms werden wegen Wartungsarbeiten weiterhin nicht verfügbar sein. Wir werden euch voraussichtlich in einer Stunde neue Informationen geben.
Anetheron
Arthas
Azshara
Blackmoore
Blackrock
Die Arguswacht
Die ewige Wacht
Die Todeskrallen
Durotan
Gilneas
Kargath
Khaz'goroth
Lothar
Malygos
Nazjatar
Nefarian
Rexxar
Thrall
Tichondrius
Ysera


----------



## Shadowstar79 (30. September 2009)

warum sollte man sich denn beschweren diel eute machen auch nur ihren job. Ich selber kann nciht sagen woran es liegt das da immer mal was nicht klappt aber einfach wird das wohl auf keinen fall sein !


----------



## JMCDesign (30. September 2009)

die 20 min hat jetzt jeder noch zeit! 
Make Love, not Warcraft!

http://www.southpark.de/alleEpisoden/1008/


----------



## Mace (30. September 2009)

letztens wartung von 0-17uhr und 3-7uhr und nun von 5-xx  langsam nervts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aragonises (30. September 2009)

Gamaliel schrieb:


> Hmm... eigl. solltest du mit folgenser Rota mehr raus holen können
> 
> Flammenschock (FS), Lavaeruption (L), Blitzschlag (BS), Frostschock (FS), Kettenblitz (K,  Blitzschlag, Blitzschlag ...
> 
> ...



Klar so mache ich das ja auch, aber frostshock? o.O das macht unnötig zeitverlust dafür könnte ich nen BS casten


----------



## Ladebalken (30. September 2009)

Eddy241275 schrieb:


> Realm News
> 
> Aufgrund von technischen Schwierigkeiten sind unsere Login-Server derzeit nicht imstande, volle Kapazität zu leisten. Wir arbeiten daran, diese Schwierigkeiten so schnell wie möglich zu beheben.
> 
> ...



Danke jetzt sitz ich so vorm Rechner

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kuWo02QPHI


----------



## Frozo (30. September 2009)

Bloodsaber schrieb:


> omg!
> soviel Drogen kann es doch garnich gebn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aus jedem scheiss lied kann sich auch was geiles machen lassen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWaJuk_BzRo

look at this


----------



## Tamaecki (30. September 2009)

Shadowstar79 schrieb:


> warum sollte man sich denn beschweren diel eute machen auch nur ihren job. Ich selber kann nciht sagen woran es liegt das da immer mal was nicht klappt aber einfach wird das wohl auf keinen fall sein !


Sicher machen sie ihren Job, aber man kann seinen Job gut oder eben auch schlecht machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frozo (30. September 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> Sicher machen sie ihren Job, aber man kann seinen Job gut oder eben auch schlecht machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


EXAKT!

Und Blizz arbeitet momentan MISERABEL!

anders kann mans ned sagen


----------



## Holoas (30. September 2009)

Go Seite 2380 !


----------



## Frozo (30. September 2009)

erzählt ma was hier..
mir is öde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Postet mal n paar lustige videos^^


----------



## Haawk (30. September 2009)

ich will zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

toll jetzt muss ich in 30min ungefähr 1000000 ep's machen so hätte ich das ganz entspannt abgequestet aber nein ... Maly ist down danke blizz wenn ich so arbeiten würde dürfte ich mir meine papiere holen -.-

Edit: Seite 2380^^


----------



## Rhóran (30. September 2009)

ja next site aber HÖRT MIT DEN GRAUSAMEN VIDS auf xD jede zelle meiens körpers iss glücklich omg^^

edit: ich koch nebenbei bohnensuppe xD wens interessiert^^


----------



## Edou (30. September 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> erzählt ma was hier..
> mir is öde
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzJ2GYpD3zQ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frozo (30. September 2009)

Haawk schrieb:


> ich will zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es zwingt dich niemand dazu in 30 min 1 mio ep zu farmen xD
ps. schaffste eh ned


----------



## Frozo (30. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzJ2GYpD3zQ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SPOILERMÄÄÄÄNN!!!
xD 
so zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auto tieferlegen


----------



## Rhóran (30. September 2009)

klar schafft man 1mio ep aber nur durch "ausnutzen der spiemechanik"^^


----------



## Topperharly (30. September 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> erzählt ma was hier..
> mir is öde
> 
> 
> ...




*g*


Heinrich? irgendwas is anders, ist es das Hemd?


retro xDDD der pulli, ich lach mit tot

you are wellcome!


----------



## Haawk (30. September 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> Es zwingt dich niemand dazu in 30 min 1 mio ep zu farmen xD
> ps. schaffste eh ned



doch ^^ heute abend naxx 10ner und da wollte  ich mit aber ich hole meine freundinn gleich von der schule ab das heißt ich habe keine zeit mehr zum zocken ^^ ich weiß das ich das nicht schaffe ^^


----------



## Edou (30. September 2009)

Bully Parade XD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Zr4OfQyVlM


----------



## Haawk (30. September 2009)

Rhóran schrieb:


> klar schafft man 1mio ep aber nur durch "ausnutzen der spiemechanik"^^




Wie meinste das?


----------



## Gamaliel (30. September 2009)

Aragonises schrieb:


> Klar so mache ich das ja auch, aber frostshock? o.O das macht unnötig zeitverlust dafür könnte ich nen BS casten



FS ist instant und macht ordentlich schaden... probier es mal selber aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (30. September 2009)

einzige möglichkeit die schnell geht is alterac.... aber das dauert. musst aber gewinnen sonst bringts nix


----------



## Edou (30. September 2009)

Oder auch noch geil http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WANsXLhOVhs


----------



## Rhóran (30. September 2009)

iwie hams doch leute auf in einem tag von 70 auf 80 geschafft, weiß nich genau wie jedenfalls wurde der typ dafür gesperrt er hat iweie mobs o-mass gepullt und gildies ham drauf gewartet , dass er sie anhittet und die volle ep bekommt


----------



## Ladebalken (30. September 2009)

Hier mal was ernstes zur Situation

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJJPS5lZaqA

bitte denkt einen moment drüber nach


----------



## Topperharly (30. September 2009)

mano, keiner schaut meine videos an *grml*bzs die die ich reingestellt hab^^


----------



## Frozo (30. September 2009)

Rhóran schrieb:


> iwie hams doch leute auf in einem tag von 70 auf 80 geschafft, weiß nich genau wie jedenfalls wurde der typ dafür gesperrt er hat iweie mobs o-mass gepullt und gildies ham drauf gewartet , dass er sie anhittet und die volle ep bekommt


Mob tagging nennt sich das.

Jo in etwa. Er läuft vor haut nen mob rennt weiter haut den näcshten etc. und der raid hinterihm knallt die viecher tot


----------



## Edou (30. September 2009)

Für die WWE fansz unter uns...wo ich nicht sonderlich viel erwarte bzw keiner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ARE YOU READY


----------



## Frozo (30. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Für die WWE fansz unter uns...wo ich nicht sonderlich viel erwarte bzw keiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1CPcva4WcM


----------



## Runus (30. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Für die WWE fansz unter uns...wo ich nicht sonderlich viel erwarte bzw keiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Yeah DX, wie ich sie früher geliebt hab fand es immer Witzig mit denen.
P.S. Bin eingefleischter WWE Fan, guck es nicht mehr allzu oft aber hab bis letztes Jahr immer alles geguckt Raw,Smackdown, PPV´s.


----------



## Ladebalken (30. September 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1CPcva4WcM




geht jawohl nichts über diese Jungs 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2biEBOfO7k4...feature=related




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frozo (30. September 2009)

Ladebalken schrieb:


> geht jawohl nichts über diese Jungs
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2biEBOfO7k4...feature=related
> 
> ...


da kommt mir spontan nur iens in den sinn: Bauer sucht frau xD


----------



## Kzell (30. September 2009)

JUHI BIN drin.. nach 1 stunde versuchen einzuloggen^^


----------



## Edou (30. September 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1CPcva4WcM


hehe

Then For the thousands atendent for the millions around the world.....leeeeeets get ready to SUCK IT


----------



## Frozo (30. September 2009)

ZIEHT EUCH DAS REIN XDXDXD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ww0wKU6BrwM
einfach zu geil


----------



## Ladebalken (30. September 2009)

auch sehr geil

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uc7IS-aso-8


----------



## Haawk (30. September 2009)

Blizzard Hau Rein


----------



## Mindadar (30. September 2009)

Haawk schrieb:


> Blizzard Hau Rein



Aber echt eh!


----------



## Frozo (30. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MeiwLLZjDo auch geiles video


----------



## Runus (30. September 2009)

Dazu sage ich nur http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZoGZ66LcQo...feature=related


----------



## Frozo (30. September 2009)

Die server die offline sind werden weiterhin offline bleiben... Update 12:40


----------



## Ladebalken (30. September 2009)

Also ich finde wir sollten uns alle mal Treffen und folgendes Spiel Spielen 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-iSG_PVQx0


----------



## Frozo (30. September 2009)

auf welchen server wartet ihr?


----------



## Runus (30. September 2009)

Ladebalken schrieb:


> Also ich finde wir sollten uns alle mal Treffen und folgendes Spiel Spielen
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-iSG_PVQx0



Also ich sag da: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiDDLXIPQ6E


----------



## Edou (30. September 2009)

Whats wrong with you blizzard? don´t you feel safe anymore?


----------



## Edou (30. September 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> auf welchen server wartet ihr?


auf einen der offline ist ;P


----------



## Holoas (30. September 2009)

Ich warte auf keinen, mein Server ist seid 10 Uhr schon wieder on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das ist DUn Morogh. Aber ich warte auf feierabend


----------



## Frozo (30. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> auf einen der offline ist ;P


Boa wer hätte ews gedacht xD


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (30. September 2009)

mh.. Rexxar steht nicht bei den servern dabei die bis 15 uhr offline sein sollten.. komische sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oh.. hab grad die nachricht gelesen von wegen "weiterhin nicht verfügbar.." da stehter drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (30. September 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> Boa wer hätte ews gedacht xD


Ok ich bin fair und sage meinen Realm Todeswache ^^


----------



## hordentod (30. September 2009)

Rexxar ^^


----------



## Frozo (30. September 2009)

Nefarian -.-
BLIZZ YOU SUCK!


----------



## Mace (30. September 2009)

anetheron :]


----------



## Rhóran (30. September 2009)

yo das mit nef iss echt ne sauerrei jedes mal erwischt es uns


----------



## Holoas (30. September 2009)

................+.


----------



## Topperharly (30. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Ok ich bin fair und sage meinen Realm Todeswache ^^



horde oder allianz?


----------



## Frozo (30. September 2009)

Rhóran schrieb:


> yo das mit nef iss echt ne sauerrei jedes mal erwischt es uns


Horde oder ally?

Sag nix falsches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (30. September 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> horde oder allianz?


beides ;P nen kleinen horde schurken und bald nen 80er dk dort^^


----------



## Aragonises (30. September 2009)

Mit Rexxar war und ist es immer das gleiche -.-


----------



## Heimdalls Wacht (30. September 2009)

Rhóran schrieb:


> yo das mit nef iss echt ne sauerrei jedes mal erwischt es uns



gut das ich weg getranst hab xD


----------



## Pamela1 (30. September 2009)

Geht es nicht fast allen so dass sie immer denken "Man immer ist MEIN Server down..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ewige Wacht ist auch immer mit down und einer der letzten die on kommen - That's Life!


----------



## hordentod (30. September 2009)

jo rexxar is immer einer der letzten damit hab ich mich abgefunden


----------



## Aragonises (30. September 2009)

Pamela schrieb:


> Geht es nicht fast allen so dass sie immer denken "Man immer ist MEIN Server down..."
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dein Bildchen da unten... wo hast du das gemacht? Und wie? Das sieht nice aus =)


----------



## Tünnemann72 (30. September 2009)

Pamela schrieb:


> Geht es nicht fast allen so dass sie immer denken "Man immer ist MEIN Server down..."
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das finde ich nicht ... die Ewige Wacht, ist immer einer der Realms, die ziemlich flott wieder verfügbar sind ... nur diesmal nicht


----------



## Spy123 (30. September 2009)

oh wie ich es hasse ... ich trans auf rexxar wengen nem kumpel und dann sowas *grml*


----------



## Pamela1 (30. September 2009)

Aragonises schrieb:


> Dein Bildchen da unten... wo hast du das gemacht? Und wie? Das sieht nice aus =)




Mit Adobe Photoshop CS3, WoW Model Viewer, Geduld, Know-How und jahrelanger Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aragonises (30. September 2009)

GENAU das selbe hjabe ich auch^^ gestern getrast^^ war früher auf Rexxar, dann auf Dethecus und nu mit nem neuen Char wieder auf Rexxar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (30. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> beides ;P nen kleinen horde schurken und bald nen 80er dk dort^^



10 hordler^^ mein main server^^


----------



## hordentod (30. September 2009)

tja haha 

hätt ich dir au sagen können das rexxar bei den wartungsarbeiten immer die arschkarte hatt


----------



## Flachtyp (30. September 2009)

Ich fand Nef eigentlich in letzter Zeit auch immer recht zügig, nur halt letzte Woche und dann heute schonwieder nicht. Bin bissl sauer weil ich nun erstmal ca 2 Wochen nich zocken kann :-(.


----------



## Aragonises (30. September 2009)

Pamela schrieb:


> Mit Adobe Photoshop CS3, WoW Model Viewer, Geduld, Know-How und jahrelanger Erfahrung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mist, mist und mist =(
Schade sieht aber cool aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (30. September 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> 10 hordler^^ mein main server^^


Jo mein Ally dk hatt auf ally keine zukunft mehr da spiel ich den auf horde und drood auf ally und nebenbei wird dass churkilein hochgezockt^^


----------



## Rhóran (30. September 2009)

ich bin ally auf nefarian^^ du auch? .D


----------



## Pamela1 (30. September 2009)

Aragonises schrieb:


> mist, mist und mist =(
> Schade sieht aber cool aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin auch zufrieden mit der Sig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frozo (30. September 2009)

Rhóran schrieb:


> ich bin ally auf nefarian^^ du auch? .D


NEIN GANZ SICHER NICHT XD
Kann das sein das ich dich schonmal verkloppt habe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also Ingame^^


----------



## Rhóran (30. September 2009)

wenn du im game so heißt wie hier hab ich dich ma inner arena weggehaun glaub ich^^
aber damit helfen wir uns auch gegenseitig^^


----------



## SirCire (30. September 2009)

Pamela, kleiner Fehler in der Sig, beim Hunter steht links unten, name, lvl und skillung vom schurken, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der dudu ist richtig, aber hunter musste nochmal ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ansonsten sehr schick


----------



## lol-0-mat (30. September 2009)

Hoffentlich bekommt man mal wieder nen Tag frei... -.-

Grüße von einem aufgebrachten Blackmoore Hordler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pamela1 (30. September 2009)

argh -.- mom wird gefixt xD


----------



## Descartes (30. September 2009)

Da kommt man von der Arbeit heim und freud sich auf ne runde entspannt zocken und 
dann ist der server Immernoch down :-(


----------



## Pamela1 (30. September 2009)

SirCire schrieb:


> Pamela, kleiner Fehler in der Sig, beim Hunter steht links unten, name, lvl und skillung vom schurken,
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sollte jetzt gefixt sein ^^ Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (30. September 2009)

Blub, natürlich braucht Blackmoore bzw. der ganze Realmpool wieder eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewig zum hochfahren *kotz*

Egal, pushen wir halt den Thread hier auf 3000 Seiten, sollte ja recht schnell gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draelia (30. September 2009)

Ersguterjunge93 schrieb:


> Blub, natürlich braucht Blackmoore bzw. der ganze Realmpool wieder eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewig zum hochfahren *kotz*
> 
> Egal, pushen wir halt den Thread hier auf 3000 Seiten, sollte ja recht schnell gehen
> 
> ...



Weint nich rum, ich muss noch zwei Stunden arbeiten UND... es könnte sein, dass ich das überlebe!


----------



## __FL3X (30. September 2009)

beim "auf 3000 Seiten pushen" bin ich gerne dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cheekoh (30. September 2009)

jetzt sind die server nicht ma mehr in der liste *smile*

server wurden verkauft xD


----------



## SirCire (30. September 2009)

na geil, die server die mehr instanzenkapazität bekommen werden bis 15 uhr gewartet, 
die deren loginserver nicht geht  bis 15:30... 
schon krass... müssen unglaublich komplexe einloggserver sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flachtyp (30. September 2009)

Wegen einer so unwichtigen Sache wie der Instanzenkapazität eines anderen Servers muss unser Server nun darunter leiden. Macht alles wieder rückgängig, hauptsache unser Server geht wieder on! Ist mir egal was mit den anderen Servern passiert. ^^


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (30. September 2009)

Hmm... die Idee das die Server verkauft wurden find ich auch nich schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (30. September 2009)

Meine Frage wäre an dieser Stelle, ab wieviel "Ins Land gestrichener Spielzeit" , die man nicht nutzen konnte, es einen kostenlosen Tag gibt?


----------



## jay390 (30. September 2009)

» schrieb:


> Meine Frage wäre an dieser Stelle, ab wieviel "Ins Land gestrichener Spielzeit" , die man nicht nutzen konnte, es einen kostenlosen Tag gibt?



Mach dir keine allzu großen Hoffnungen, das wird nie eintreten. Jedenfalls ist es bis jetzt noch nie der Fall gewesen. Da müssten die Server schon 2 Tage offline sein.


----------



## Gamaliel (30. September 2009)

Jo Blizz ist mit Entschädigungen in Form von gratis Spielzeit sehr sparsam geworden.... früher gab das für jeden kleineren Zwischenfall


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (30. September 2009)

hey ihr rexxarianer.. und andere deren server noch nicht wieder da ist.. treffen wir uns ingame auf Echsenkessel - Allianz in sturmwind.. hab da vor nem Jahr mal ne Gilde gegründet und die hat jetzt so viele member, dass sie garnicht alle im gildenfenster angezeigt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gildennachricht sagt was von knapp 900 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin der Gurkenpeter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann euch einladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß jemand wo man genau nachschauen kann wieviele Member in einer Gilde sind?


----------



## jay390 (30. September 2009)

Gamaliel schrieb:


> Jo Blizz ist mit Entschädigungen in Form von gratis Spielzeit sehr sparsam geworden.... früher gab das für jeden kleineren Zwischenfall



Früher waren Blizz ja auch die Kunden wichtiger als heute. Nun hat man sowieso schon 12 Mio. Spieler, da muss man sich nicht mehr so drum kümmern, als vor ein paar Jahren wo man noch 3 Mio gehabt hat.

Nur so als Beispiel.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (30. September 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> hey ihr rexxarianer.. und andere deren server noch nicht wieder da ist.. treffen wir uns ingame auf Echsenkessel - Allianz in sturmwind.. hab da vor nem Jahr mal ne Gilde gegründet und die hat jetzt so viele member, dass sie garnicht alle im gildenfenster angezeigt werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/ginfo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (30. September 2009)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> /ginfo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja da zeigts aber auch nur bis zur Grenze von 500 an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Art-Blast (30. September 2009)

Server on *einlogg* disco Server down! -.-


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (30. September 2009)

gogo joint alle meine Gilde auf Echsenkessel - allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Treffen in Sturmwind. Hab grad 2 neue eingeladen.. und ich weiß immernoch nicht wie man sich wirklich alle anzeigen lässt... ob da ein Ticket hilft?


----------



## Frozo (30. September 2009)

NEFARIAN ON


----------



## Mirando (30. September 2009)

need azshara to be online^^


----------



## Mungamau (3. Oktober 2009)

Abyssischer rat ist bei mir off... weiß wer, wann er wieder on kommt?


----------



## Mumble (3. Oktober 2009)

Ist heute Mittwoch?!? Oha, wusste ich gar nicht...

Ein Vögelchen hat mir gezwitschert, dass du dich einfach gedulden sollst........


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (3. Oktober 2009)

Mungamau schrieb:


> weiß wer, wann er wieder on kommt?



na klar, wir arbeiten alle bei blizzard. nur wollen wir es dir nicht sagen.


----------



## Kremlin (3. Oktober 2009)

Das Hirn mancher hier scheint wohl auch "off" zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (4. Oktober 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> na klar, wir arbeiten alle bei blizzard. nur wollen wir es dir nicht sagen.



Du hast um 13:37 gespostet !!!

(Sorry, der mußte sein xD)


----------



## Teal (7. Oktober 2009)

*Threadöffne* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (7. Oktober 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> *Threadöffne*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wofür? is doch garnix down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (7. Oktober 2009)

Mhhh...Schade hab mich grad gefreut dass mein Server vielleicht down ist weil ich eh auf Arbeit bin^^ Naja auch egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gabs ja schon lang nicht mehr, dass alle Server wie angekündigt on sind.


----------



## Kargaro (7. Oktober 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> *Threadöffne*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Mjuu schrieb:


> wofür? is doch garnix down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1. Das und 2. kommt das heute ein bisschen "früh", meinst du nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demyriella (14. Oktober 2009)

*gäääääääääääähn* *strääääääääck*

*kaffeehinstell* *belegte brötchen hinstell*

Morschäääääääää, Frühstück is fertig


----------



## chefteri (14. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen ! xD
Hab mich schon gefreut mit meinem Schurken (Server Dethecus) Og anzugreifen xD. Aber dan hab ich gemerkt das heute ja die Server down sind ;-( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takius (14. Oktober 2009)

Ach wie gut dass ich heut zum Blut abnehmen muss ;__________;


----------



## Tunriel (14. Oktober 2009)

Verdammt ..hatte mich auch schon gefreut an meinem freien Tag zu zocken... damn.. verdammter Mittwoch Morgen!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## #Dante# (14. Oktober 2009)

ICH HASSE MITTTWOCH MORGEN


----------



## chefteri (14. Oktober 2009)

Lass uns Protestieren ^^ Und den Mittwoch abschaffen xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## majo81 (14. Oktober 2009)

was gibts beschissneres als nach der nachtschicht nicht ma ne runde entspannt zocken zu können mittwochs?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## #Dante# (14. Oktober 2009)

beschissen 




                             ------------------------------...............................---------------------------


----------



## Demyriella (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich habs heute nach ganz langer Zeit auch mal wieder voll verpeilt *grml* Wollt doch nur kurz an den Briefkasten und dann zur Arbeit... Naja, geh ich heute halt wieder früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel Spass euch beim spammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tunriel (14. Oktober 2009)

chefteri schrieb:


> Lass uns Protestieren ^^ Und den Mittwoch abschaffen xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Da bin ich dabei ^^ Ein Arbeitstag weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondokawaki (14. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich nicht Arbeiten müsste würde mich das ja belasten ^^ aber wenn man bedenkt das ich im Urlaub mitm Serverdown eh schlafen geh und auch nicht vor Nachmittag aufwache is Mittwoch n Tag wie jeder andere ^^


----------



## Dragonchen (14. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so ertsmal nen Kaffee trinken und dann mal schauen was der angebrochene Tag noch so bringt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß Drago


----------



## The Reptil (14. Oktober 2009)

majo81 schrieb:


> was gibts beschissneres als nach der nachtschicht nicht ma ne runde entspannt zocken zu können mittwochs?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromark (14. Oktober 2009)

/push 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nussy15 (14. Oktober 2009)

morgähn (hund schnapp und rausgeh)


----------



## Artherk (14. Oktober 2009)

push da button for this thread... yeah yeah mittwoch... die server sind down kannst du nicht ins auktionshaus schaun .. yeah yeah denn warst du in der schule dumm spielst im auktionshaus rum...
grins 
liebe grüße an alle die jetz nich zocken können obwohl sie daheim sin... ich muss noch arbeiten


----------



## Apo1337 (14. Oktober 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> morgähn (hund schnapp und rausgeh)



wAyne


----------



## nussy15 (14. Oktober 2009)

@vorposter: das interrisiert auch keinen


----------



## Manitu2007 (14. Oktober 2009)

Einen Wunderschönen Guten Morgen!

*Teller Begelger Brötchen und Kanne Kaffee hinstell*

Gut geschlafen?

Ist es auch so schweine Kalt bei euch?

Habens hier knapp 1 Grad :-(

Hier solls auch bald wieder Schneien

Was ist das aktuelle Mittwochs Thema?


mfg


----------



## Mangakaa (14. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen Allemiteinander ^^

Gestern Abend als ich in den Serverstatus prüfen wollte zum gucken wann Der Zirkel wieder geht stand da nix von wegen is down bis 11.00... Komisch


Lg Mangakaa


----------



## Artherk (14. Oktober 2009)

das mittwochs thema hmm schlag mal einer was vorXD


----------



## nussy15 (14. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die kälte finde auch doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat voll gefrostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (14. Oktober 2009)

Mittwochs Themqa Vorschlag:
euer Lieblings Radion sender ^^
(winamp Casts zähöen nicht)

ich hör gern 94,3RS2 und ihr?

Ach ja Coldplay rockt!!

mfg


----------



## Apo1337 (14. Oktober 2009)

nussy15 schrieb:


> @vorposter: das interrisiert auch keinen



das zum thema "ich geh mim hund raus" lOl 

nice fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (14. Oktober 2009)

bei uns schneit es sogar :<


----------



## Apo1337 (14. Oktober 2009)

Kargaro schrieb:


> bei uns schneit es sogar :<



:O

wo?


----------



## Artherk (14. Oktober 2009)

na gott sei dank bei uns nich puh... lieblingsradiosender.. hab ich keinenxD


----------



## Mangakaa (14. Oktober 2009)

Kargaro schrieb:


> bei uns schneit es sogar :<




Bei uns hat er auch Schnee gemeldet bis auf 600 m runter... Dummerweise wohn ich auf 659 m  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 ich hoff es schneit nicht so doll


----------



## Kargaro (14. Oktober 2009)

Apo1337 schrieb:


> :O
> 
> wo?


Im kalten Süden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (14. Oktober 2009)

also bei uns sind es im mom 2,7 °C 
und mein lieblingsradiosender ist unser lokalradio Wuppertal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (14. Oktober 2009)

Mangakaa gehe ich recht in der annahme das du nähe Tirol oder so wohnst? weil wo solls denn sonst schon schnein wenn nich da?


hoffe ihr habt backschnee als diesen Schmuddelschnee der Eisbälle bringt


----------



## Radiant (14. Oktober 2009)

Soweit ich das sehen kann, sind einige Server schon online!

http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/inde...ml?locale=de_de


----------



## #Dante# (14. Oktober 2009)

so gut wie alle server sind on ausser frostwolf -._-


----------



## xx-elf (14. Oktober 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Mittwochs Themqa Vorschlag:
> euer Lieblings Radion sender ^^
> (winamp Casts zähöen nicht)
> 
> ...



103,6 Radio Hamburg und guten morgen an alle (frustrierten?) Wowler da draußen.

*Cola und Kekse rumreich*


----------



## Kargaro (14. Oktober 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Mangakaa gehe ich recht in der annahme das du nähe *Tirol* oder so wohnst? weil wo solls denn sonst schon schnein wenn nich da?


=D  Richtig "geraten"

Sowas kann einem aber auch wirklich nur im Land der Berge passieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja bin mal afk Eier und Kaffee machen


----------



## #Dante# (14. Oktober 2009)

Alle sever sind wieder on und auch frostwolf juhu


----------



## Mangakaa (14. Oktober 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Mangakaa gehe ich recht in der annahme das du nähe Tirol oder so wohnst? weil wo solls denn sonst schon schnein wenn nich da?
> 
> 
> hoffe ihr habt backschnee als diesen Schmuddelschnee der Eisbälle bringt




Nee ich wohne ziemlich im Mittelpunkt der Schweiz ^^ Thun falls ihrs kennt ist in der nähe der Hauptstadt Bern ^^
Aber bis unser Schnee Backschnee ist brauchts auch bei uns ein bisschen frostigere Temperaturen ich seh nähmlich grade: DIE SONNE SCHEINT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf die Wettervorhersage kann man sich auch nicht immer verlassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (14. Oktober 2009)

bäh! schau mal aufs Zeiteisen um die Uhrzeit Cola?

nee lieber nen schöner kaffee wo der Löfel drin steht bei der stäke und tote wecken kann.

Die gute alte Pumpe muss um die Uhrzeiz in wallung kommen ^^

ach ja die meisten Server sind schon wieder on....

Schönen morgen noch ich geh jetzt Farmen...


----------



## jay390 (14. Oktober 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Mangakaa gehe ich recht in der annahme das du nähe Tirol oder so wohnst? weil wo solls denn sonst schon schnein wenn nich da?
> 
> 
> hoffe ihr habt backschnee als diesen Schmuddelschnee der Eisbälle bringt



Also bei uns (TIROL) hats derzeit 3 Grad, sogar n bisschen Schnee über Nacht. Hoffentlich nicht noch mehr, muss erst die Winterreifen montieren lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Neues Auto und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein es scheint nicht die Sonne^^


----------



## Mangakaa (14. Oktober 2009)

Alle Server sind wieder on ^^
Viel spass beim zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Oktober 2009)

schweinerei, die server sind 2h zu früh on, gleich ma nen flamepost erstsellen im blizzforum


----------



## renschi81 (14. Oktober 2009)

Mangakaa schrieb:


> Nee ich wohne ziemlich im Mittelpunkt der Schweiz ^^ Thun falls ihrs kennt ist in der nähe der Hauptstadt Bern ^^
> Aber bis unser Schnee Backschnee ist brauchts auch bei uns ein bisschen frostigere Temperaturen ich seh nähmlich grade: DIE SONNE SCHEINT
> 
> 
> ...




Also bei uns in den richtigen Schweizer Bergen (also nicht im Berner Mittelland von Thun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) liegt schon seit Freitag der erste Schnee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (14. Oktober 2009)

@Mangakaa ich brauch eben meine Dosis Koffein (schreibe von der Arbeit aus ;D)  und mag keinen Kaffee. Und wenn ich andre Aufputschmittel (aka Maoam, Aspirin o. Traubenzucker) nehme dreh ich immer leicht durch und schmeiße Möbel durch den Raum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

@Edit: Die Server sind schon wieder on und ich mus noch bis 16 Uhr arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (14. Oktober 2009)

oha du armer :-) dann hoffe ich mal dass dir deine Kollegen nich mal ausversehen nen Schwarz Tee aus der Teeküche mitbringen, macht sich bei einem Bürojob nicht gerade gut die einrichtung wie "Hulk" zu zerkleinern (wobei mir jetzt die Szene aus "Fight Club" einfällt wo er sich bei seinem Chef selber Verprügelt xD)


----------



## xx-elf (14. Oktober 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> oha du armer :-) dann hoffe ich mal dass dir deine Kollegen nich mal ausversehen nen Schwarz Tee aus der Teeküche mitbringen, macht sich bei einem Bürojob nicht gerade gut die einrichtung wie "Hulk" zu zerkleinern (wobei mir jetzt die Szene aus "Fight Club" einfällt wo er sich bei seinem Chef selber Verprügelt xD)



Naja das geht schon, aber ein Kollege meinte mir zum Ausbildungsbeginn (war noch Probezeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Coffeinpillen in die Cola kippen zu müssen (kein Witz !). 

Ich konnte so gegen 4 Uhr morgens endlich schlafen und das Büro hat endlich auch neue Möbel.


----------



## Dragonchen (14. Oktober 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Naja das geht schon, aber ein Kollege meinte mir zum Ausbildungsbeginn (war noch Probezeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das ist aber gemein^^
und wer mußte die neuen möbel bezahlen ???


----------



## domme1994 (14. Oktober 2009)

ohhh wie kommts denn das die Server jetzt schon on sind?


----------



## jay390 (14. Oktober 2009)

Und wie schauts mit den Englischen Servern aus. Bin leider nicht zuhause um nachzuschauen.


----------



## xx-elf (14. Oktober 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> das ist aber gemein^^
> und wer mußte die neuen möbel bezahlen ???



Haben die Firma verklagt, die die Coffein Pillen herstellt. Seit dem haben wir alle Möbel mit echtem Leopardenfell (vorsicht hartnäckie Ironie).


----------



## Fröstler (14. Oktober 2009)

nice....gut das ich das hier gelesen habe^^ die server sind wirklich on


----------



## nemø (14. Oktober 2009)

Ador is on


----------



## Maladin (14. Oktober 2009)

Bis nächsten Mittwoch...


----------



## Teal (21. Oktober 2009)

*Felsbrocken zur Seite schieb* *Schild raus häng*

*WE ARE OPEN!*


----------



## BöhserOnkel2009 (21. Oktober 2009)

Nabend werte Mitsuchtis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eben extra Raid abgebrochen worden weil alle gedacht haben Un´Goro schmiert um 1 ab, aber er is noch on xD
Andere Server schon off?


----------



## Orrianta (21. Oktober 2009)

*grübelt und setzt sich*..

Hmm, nein jetzt ist mir noch zu früh, ich komme später wieder..

*aufsteht und geht*


----------



## Lightsaver (21. Oktober 2009)

Drölfst !!!


Wer hat bock auf nen WC3 Match !?


----------



## Curumir (21. Oktober 2009)

So Muglol down...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MIsfitz (21. Oktober 2009)

WC3 wäre ich sogar dabei


----------



## Nonix (21. Oktober 2009)

Wir haben Naxx Raid zum Fun gestartet vor 10 min und dann mit mal [Server]blabla geht down in 10 min, owbohl Onyxia nicht mal down sein sollte...
Aber noch schnell Flickwerk gelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkStar89 (21. Oktober 2009)

Moin

ich könnte Schwören das Krag`jin heute mittag noch nicht bei den Server dabei Stand die ums 1 Off gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holoas (21. Oktober 2009)

Da hätz ich mich von Questgeber zu Questgeber damit ich so schnell wie möglich 77 schaffe und was ist ?? Wartungsarbeiten....maaan mir hätten 180k gefehlt -.-


Naja morgen an alle hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (21. Oktober 2009)

Nabend, WC3 wär ich auch dabei (:


----------



## Blackymiez (21. Oktober 2009)

Ja und, Heute ist Mittwoch.......
Gestern war Dienstag und morgen ist Donnerstag........
Interessiert keinen Mensch, jede Woche der selbe Mist
geh ins Bett wenn es dir langweilig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lightsaver (21. Oktober 2009)

hach ja...ich wollt auch gern daylies machen ... mir fehlen noch 16 Gold bis zum goldcap ^.^
...muss ich wohl morgen machen...wobei ich noch reppen muss...uh werden vllt doch noch n paar daylies... 
und dann kauf ich das ah von KdV leer - muhahahaha !


----------



## omapa (21. Oktober 2009)

NEEIIIINE 10 std. rl wie soll ich das aushalten ich schlaf doch nur 9 std. xD

Auf Ambossar is alles git wieso geht der off??^^


----------



## Kasska (21. Oktober 2009)

Sers @all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Währe aber scho geil, kommen alle on und das AH is leer xDD


*Mfg:Kâsska 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Nonix (21. Oktober 2009)

ach stimmt dailys wollte ich auch noch zu ende machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matress (21. Oktober 2009)

Wieso zur Hölle is Anub'arak down? -.-
Mitten in der Nacht hat man doch sonst nix zu tun :O


----------



## LeetoN2k (21. Oktober 2009)

wart ichne std auf meinen mate um arena zu spielen und dann reichts für 15min weil die server um 1 shutdownen -.-


----------



## Sarjin (21. Oktober 2009)

wieso issn der fred schon offen ?! Hallo ?! Mods ham gefälligst solange zu warten bis server wirklich down sind egal ob das 5 Uhr morgens in der Früh ist!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (21. Oktober 2009)

Sarjin schrieb:


> wieso issn der fred schon offen ?! Hallo ?! Mods ham gefälligst solange zu warten bis server wirklich down sind egal ob das 5 Uhr morgens in der Früh ist!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Weil rund die Hälfte der deutschen Server schon um 1:00 offline gegangen sind.


----------



## Kasska (21. Oktober 2009)

Das bei manchen scho um 1 is weißte aber ja ? 
Erst lesen dann maulen -.-

*Mfg;Kâsska 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Alyshra (21. Oktober 2009)

Lightsaver schrieb:


> hach ja...ich wollt auch gern daylies machen ... mir fehlen noch 16 Gold bis zum goldcap ^.^
> ...muss ich wohl morgen machen...wobei ich noch reppen muss...uh werden vllt doch noch n paar daylies...
> und dann kauf ich das ah von KdV leer - muhahahaha !



Es gibt kein Goldcap mehr...auf unseren Server hat einer 2 mille Gold...und 10% (Schätzungsweise) der auktionen sind seine ... ~.~


----------



## Lightsaver (21. Oktober 2009)

ähm doch !
goldcap liegt immer noch bei 214748 und xyz gold.
so far ...

BTW : Eleshamy RULEZ !


----------



## Pacster (21. Oktober 2009)

Alyshra schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Goldcap mehr...auf unseren Server hat einer 2 mille Gold...und 10% (Schätzungsweise) der auktionen sind seine ... ~.~




Also mir wäre keine News bekannt, das das Goldcap abgeschafft wurde. Aber da du 10 Chars auf einem Server haben kannst, kannst du auch 10mal den goldcap erreichen(denn der gilt wohl pro Char).
2 Millionen auf einem Account halte ich zwar nicht für unmöglich aber für relativ unwahrscheinlich weil er dann praktisch ständig im AH online sein und die AH-Preise übelst manipulieren müsste(das würde ziemlich schnell offensichtlich und dann kaufen die großen Gilden nicht mehr bei einem).

Ich selbst bin mit meinen 170k auch auf dem besten Weg zum goldcap...aber mache das eher nebenher und nicht Vollzeit. Es ist in WoW genau so wie in der realen Wirtschaft: Wenn du viel Gold hast, ist es sehr leicht noch deutlich schneller gold zu machen....und man kann locker mal was verschenken(wenn ich jemandem 200g schenke, leuchten da die Augen. Für mich sind das im AH an nem durchschnittlichen Tag vielleicht 5 Minuten Spielzeit).


----------



## Lashliner (21. Oktober 2009)

Meine ersten Wartungsarbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


170k Gold? oha :O


----------



## PiaMarie (21. Oktober 2009)

Tote Hose hier...
Was ist nur aus dem Mittwoch Thread geworden...grins


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (21. Oktober 2009)

So viel Spaß euch beim warten ich muss arbeiten bis 13 Uhr bis dahin solltes ja wieder gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uomosato (21. Oktober 2009)

Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum schrieb:


> So viel Spaß euch beim warten ich muss arbeiten bis 13 Uhr bis dahin solltes ja wieder gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wahrscheinlich..---------------------vielleicht aber auch nicht


----------



## Kasska (21. Oktober 2009)

Oho bin 5 Stunden bald weg und 3 Post´s mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was isn Heute loss hier =o

*Mfg:Kâsska 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## NightCreat (21. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hasse mittwoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiß wer ob was gutes im tv läuft?^^


----------



## Hansquadrat (21. Oktober 2009)

om nom nom nom Mittwoch schmeckt nicht om nom nom


----------



## floppydrive (21. Oktober 2009)

Im TV läuft nie was gutes, ich vertreib mir die Zeit mit Burnout Paradise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (21. Oktober 2009)

Morgäähn

*Kaffee verteil*

*Gute Laune Musik aufleg*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgZJaV7AuYw...AF55F617D96C443


*duschen geh*


----------



## Killdich (21. Oktober 2009)

Och Mann, ganz vergessen dass heut Mittwoch is -.- Da is man mal krank und kann nich zocken ;D Geh ich eben Heroes schaun... ;D


----------



## basti.core (21. Oktober 2009)

zum glück berufsschule bis um 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## berti2 (21. Oktober 2009)

Bis 16h30 schule, ihr die alle um 1H aus habt, euer glück will ich haben.

!ABER! ab Freitag 2 Wochen frei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasska (21. Oktober 2009)

Rofl.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgPfnmcOCZI ^^

*Mfg;Kâsska 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Cradle01 (21. Oktober 2009)

Morgäääääään 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasska (21. Oktober 2009)

Genau Mörgäääännn @all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mfg;Kâsska 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Pereace2010 (21. Oktober 2009)

Erstmal nen Kaffee holen ^^

Und? Haben alle gut geschlafen und sind bereit für einen neuen schönen Tag in ihrem Leben =P?


----------



## dergrossegonzo (21. Oktober 2009)

Schei....benkleister.

Schon wieder Mittwoch ?

Na ja, noch 2 Tage bis Wochenende.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Kaffee schlürf*


----------



## Bummrar (21. Oktober 2009)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Im TV läuft nie was gutes, ich vertreib mir die Zeit mit Burnout Paradise
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


burnout?! neeed die 3er challenges ^^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin krank und die server sind down... schlecht oO


----------



## Pereace2010 (21. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fhj3rgxwZsU...laynext_from=PL 


Hach joa jetzt gleich schön arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cruzia (21. Oktober 2009)

ohhh mein Gott ich fühle mit allen die zuhause sind und krank, gelangweilt und/ oder ähnliches sind weil sie nicht spielen können und ich bemitleide mich selbst weil ich hier sitze und nicht daheim vor meinem pc...ahhhhh...leute...geht doch wieder schlafen und gebt dem pc noch zwei drei stunden ^^

liebe grüsse die cruzi


----------



## Pereace2010 (21. Oktober 2009)

Cruzia schrieb:


> liebe grüsse die cruzi




Ich frühstücke nur ^^


----------



## SwenRLP (21. Oktober 2009)

Morschäääääää

*Neue Kanne in die Mitte stell*

Nix wieder schlafen gehen..... Wii-Fit anschmeis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XenRa (21. Oktober 2009)

Habe erst gerade wieder mit WoW Angefangen noch en bisschen zum Spass das ich was zum SPielen habe , und was ist ...
komme von der Arbeit ach hause Freundin pennt noch wollte mich einloggen aber ne is ja mittwoch und die server sind off ...... 
Wie immer vergessen XD

Was treibt ihr für die Wartezeit?
Ich bin auf jedenfall am Essen XD


----------



## Evilslyn (21. Oktober 2009)

Dachte, da Onyxia in der Serverauflistung für einen Shutdown um 1 Uhr nicht drin stand, käme auch kein Serverdown um 1. Und doch kam es, dass gerade beim 4. Mimiron try, und der lag fast, der Server sich verabschiedete. Tolle Wurst. Naja eine neue Id wird kommen.

Für alle die nichts mit sich anzufangen wissen bis die Server wieder kommen, gehts hier zu "etwas" Lesestoff:

http://hexadezimala.blog.de (Geschichte über Worgen, Deathwing, und unsere schöne WoW)


----------



## Quéx (21. Oktober 2009)

Dann lasst uns mal alle hoffen DAS sie nur bis 11 Uhr off sind ..  ich erriner mich da so an august .... 17 Uhr *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (21. Oktober 2009)

Na gut das ich schon um 22 Uhr im Bett war ^^ dann hoffen wir mal das Ony so gegen 11 Uhr wieder on ist. Ich will endlich diese Zahnstocher haben für das Event. Die droppen bei mir nie =(


----------



## Baelias (21. Oktober 2009)

@ Traugott 

Wo sollen die dropen ?

bekommt man die nicht von einem Schlotterbeutel bei dem Gastwirten ?


btw. guten Morgen an alle, und ich will auch nach Hause zocken >.< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


lg Mika


----------



## trici176 (21. Oktober 2009)

höre mir auf mit diesen scheiss zahnstocher^^

aber morgähnnnnnnn und mal brötchen auf en tisch stell


----------



## Pereace2010 (21. Oktober 2009)

Jo die droppen aus dem SChlotterbeutel.... bisher hatte ich noch keine einzigen. Weder letztes noch dieses Jahr. Iwie traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber hauptsache ich hab jede Menge Masken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baelias (21. Oktober 2009)

btw. gerade auf Youtube entdeckt ^^

Mein Warlock Idol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


_*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nf5Q33nfaSY*_


*Kaffeenachschütt*


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (21. Oktober 2009)

oha, 2390 seiten..

aber eins find ich richtig scheiße: ich war die ganze woche krank, immer um 11 und so aufgewacht. heute wache ich mal um halb 8 auf und WoW hat wartungsarbeiten, wirklich toll^^


----------



## Baelias (21. Oktober 2009)

gehn wir tauschen ??


hab 10 Stück im Schlotterbeutel gehabt - allerdings denk ich fast das diese Seelengebunden sind ;-(

dafür hab ich noch keine Masken, keine Verzauberungsstäbe - nichts - bis auf den Gruselhelm buhuhu -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quéx (21. Oktober 2009)

Traugott_Dudu schrieb:


> Na gut das ich schon um 22 Uhr im Bett war ^^ dann hoffen wir mal das Ony so gegen 11 Uhr wieder on ist. Ich will endlich diese Zahnstocher haben für das Event. Die droppen bei mir nie =(



Mir fehlt nur noch das Pet und der Gruselhelm dann bin ich auch fertig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trici176 (21. Oktober 2009)

ich biete 1000 masken  dafür möchte ich nur einen Zahnstocher ^^


----------



## Pereace2010 (21. Oktober 2009)

Ist ja leider alles Seelengebunden....und die Masken braucht man nicht für den meta Erfolg. 

Die VZ Stäbe naja ^^ ich habe 4 davon. ALLE IRRWISCH *heul*


Btw.: Jemand Bock auf Foo Fighters? Hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8gkcXwbHpA...43&index=29


----------



## mk77 (21. Oktober 2009)

fehlt auch noch der Helm und das Pet
Der Rest ist fast fertig...heute wird Scherbenwelt fertig abgereist ^^


----------



## Resch (21. Oktober 2009)

Blub

Naja nur nich 7h auf Arbeit dann gibts wieder Koralon und Ony, evtl auch PdK10 obwohl man da random oft keine fähigen Gruppe findet^^


----------



## Baelias (21. Oktober 2009)

juhu - hab gerade erfahren das nächste Woche Montag Feiertag ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!

.......
aber nur in Österreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 #


hehehehehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quéx (21. Oktober 2009)

mk77 schrieb:


> fehlt auch noch der Helm und das Pet
> Der Rest ist fast fertig...heute wird Scherbenwelt fertig abgereist ^^



Das Abfarmen von Azeroth geht eig ganz schnell .. vorrausgesetzt du hast alle Flugpunkte ... da ist man als DK natürlich im Vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (21. Oktober 2009)

Na dann.....ist es uninteressant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur mal so, hat jemand von euch schon das tolle Mount vom Kopflosen? Bei mir ist es gestern gedroppt aber leider nicht bekommen!


----------



## Resch (21. Oktober 2009)

Baelias schrieb:


> juhu - hab gerade erfahren das nächste Woche Montag Feiertag ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Verfi*** hab mich schon grad gefreut^^ Naja hab eh bis Weihnachten jeden Freitag Urlaub genommen, da kann ich das verkraften :-P


----------



## Nurammon (21. Oktober 2009)

Morgen 
*seufz* Wieder mal Mittwoch...
Zeit auf Youtube verbringen   
Damit zum Beispiel:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LW68hN9LTGo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baelias (21. Oktober 2009)

ausserdem - falscher Threat oder so aber denoch stell ich hier die Frage ob jemand in seiner Gilde 
noch einen Warlock braucht :-))

bin auf Frostwolf - Amory link ist hier, wäre über jede PM sehr erfreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...eger+der+Welten

lg Mika


----------



## Baelias (21. Oktober 2009)

Tausche mit dir jeden Freitag frei gegen - nächsten Montag Feiertag - und geb dir noch 10g TG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deluc (21. Oktober 2009)

Was ist denn für ein Feiertag?


----------



## renschi81 (21. Oktober 2009)

deluc schrieb:


> Was ist denn für ein Feiertag?



Nationalfeiertag Österreichs (Beschluss des Neutralitätsgesetzes)

Mir ist das aber schnuppe da ich eh nächste Woche Urlaub habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Bin ned aus Österreich


----------



## Pereace2010 (21. Oktober 2009)

So Leute ich geh arbeiten! Machts gut, viel Spaß noch und viel Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*wink*


----------



## Baelias (21. Oktober 2009)

Staatsfeiertag/Nationalfeiertag 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der *österreichische Nationalfeiertag* wird seit dem Jahr 1965 jährlich am 26. Oktober begangen. Damals wurde der frühere _Tag der Fahne_ in den nunmehrigen Nationalfeiertag umbenannt. Im Jahr 1967 wurde dieser Tag den übrigen gesetzlichen Feiertagen in Österreich gleichgestellt und ist seither arbeitsfrei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Quelle Wikipedia


----------



## Quéx (21. Oktober 2009)

Baelias schrieb:


> Staatsfeiertag/Nationalfeiertag
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da hatte aber jemand langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deluc (21. Oktober 2009)

Aso, wieder was gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - ich hab erst im Dezember wieder Urlaub, zwei Wochen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (21. Oktober 2009)

Baelias schrieb:


> Staatsfeiertag/Nationalfeiertag
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig. Sollte eigentlich jeder Österreicher wissen wann der Staatsfeiertag und der Nationalfeiertag sind. Staatsfeiertag = Tag der Arbeit am 1.Mai


----------



## Barbossa94 (21. Oktober 2009)

&#9787;/
                      /&#9612;
                      / \


----------



## Lashliner (21. Oktober 2009)

Weiß jemand ob die Wartungsarbeiten wirklcih nur bis 11:00 gehen? =)


----------



## Baelias (21. Oktober 2009)

Naja was man net weiß sollte man "googlen" 

net so wie der hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcbknDMtJZU


das bringt mich wieder auf die Kindersendung mit dem Motto: "Wer nicht fragt, bleibt dumm..."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasska (21. Oktober 2009)

Nein sie gehen länger Blizz lügt uns nur kackfrech an =D xD
Wenns da steht wirds wohl so sein außer um 11 steht was anderes da^^
(Manche sind bis 1 down fals du das meinst^^)

*Mfg;Kâsska 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Topperharly (21. Oktober 2009)

so, das ihr auch alle wachbleibt^^


----------



## Baelias (21. Oktober 2009)

wayne - nur für die Leute die Zuhause sind.... Ich fühle mit euch - möchte auch sogern spielen, hab noch vieles zu erledigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber RL ist hart noch bis 17:00 Uhr Arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Chef ist atm net im Büro - also muss derweil buffed.de als Ersatz herhalten :-PP und zwar als *"der ERSATZ"*!


Ich muss nochmal was loswerden,

also alle die immer behaupten, dass die WoW Community so übelst sei - ist dieser Threat hier einfach nur der Gegenbeweis wie zivilisiert und nett die Member hier sind :-))


Freut mich - obwohl ich arbeiten muss :-))

lg euer Mika


----------



## Killdich (21. Oktober 2009)

Baelias schrieb:


> Naja was man net weiß sollte man "googlen"
> 
> net so wie der hier
> 
> ...




"was der&#65279; unterschied ist,dass das jetzt bestimmt besser weil das andere,hab ich schonmal reingeschaut,also ich hab schonmal so ein bisschen reingeschaut und das andere ist irgendwie scheisser als das jetzt gegen."
genau meine meinung!


----------



## Lashliner (21. Oktober 2009)

Baelias schrieb:


> das bringt mich wieder auf die Kindersendung mit dem Motto: "Wer nicht fragt, bleibt dumm..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Korrigier mich wenn ich mich täusch, aber ich hab gefragt xD


----------



## S.Kaufi (21. Oktober 2009)

Da hat man mal in der Uni Frei und daaaaannnnn ist Mittwoch -_- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quéx (21. Oktober 2009)

Jihha...
->

Die Wartungsarbeiten wurden verlängert und werden vorrausishctlich erst um 12 Uhr wieder da sein ... das betrifft ALLE realmn...

<-


----------



## Orrianta (21. Oktober 2009)

*am Kaffee schlürfe*

mmmhmmm... bis 12:00 Uhr kein WoW.. *schimpf*
Krankgeschrieben, nichts zu tun, einkaufen war gestern, Freund auch in Urlaub gefahren...
...
...
was mach ich'n jetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*weiter am Kaffe schlürf*


----------



## Lashliner (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich wette drauf das es noch weiter erhöht wird.


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (21. Oktober 2009)

moin moin,

oh 12 uhr was los bin auf der Arbeit


----------



## Hoenachtsmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Immer diese Verlängerungen....naya dann zieh ich mir paar Folgen von OC und Scrubs rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (21. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab noch nichts von einer Verlängerung gelesen oder gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt steht es^^ lange leitung.....


----------



## Orrianta (21. Oktober 2009)

verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten halt aller Server...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F3inkost (21. Oktober 2009)

*am tee schlürf*

am freien tag in der woche (ich muss samstags ran) stelle ich mit entsetzen fest was für ein schund momentan im fernsehen läuft, ich glaub es gibt für diese uhrzeit keine gute alternative zur medialen unterhaltung als wow jetzt zu spielen..nur leider sind ja die server noch ne halbe stunde down...^^

naja vllt mal wieder wolfenstein oder dead space anzocken^^


----------



## schattenkriegerin (21. Oktober 2009)

was nen scheis da hat man mal frei und dan diese scheis wartungs arbeiten 

die sollen mal schneller arbeiten


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (21. Oktober 2009)

Was haben die den wieder angestellt?^^


Viel spaß beim Gucken von OC und meiner lieblings Serie Scrubs!


----------



## Orrianta (21. Oktober 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Also ich hab noch nichts von einer Verlängerung gelesen oder gehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Öffne mal dein WOW und les *zwinker*


----------



## villain (21. Oktober 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Also ich hab noch nichts von einer Verlängerung gelesen oder gehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




stimmt aber leider...  :-(


----------



## Cradle01 (21. Oktober 2009)

Habs schon geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromark (21. Oktober 2009)

/push




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (21. Oktober 2009)

Sonst noch wer auf der Arbeit?

oder alle schön zu Hause?^^


----------



## Cradle01 (21. Oktober 2009)

Zu Hause hab Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killdich (21. Oktober 2009)

Also ich sitz hier zuhause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... Frühstücke hier gerade schön ;D


----------



## florilan (21. Oktober 2009)

<--am überstunden abbummeln


----------



## Orrianta (21. Oktober 2009)

überstunden abbummeln?
auch will das dauert aber noch bis zum winter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Winterdienst ftw!^^


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (21. Oktober 2009)

Hmm ihr Glücklichen aber naja dafür habe ich ab Dezember 5 Wochen urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Membaris (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde mal schnell meine Winterpellen auf´s Auto dranpatchen und schnell noch Tanken ^^


----------



## Heydu (21. Oktober 2009)

ja verdammt heute ist mittwoch
ja verdammt mein server is down

ja zum glück bin ich im büro und hocke vorm PC und "arbeite" "fleissig".


----------



## florilan (21. Oktober 2009)

überstunden werden nicht bezahlt und ab 100 kann ich die abbummeln


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (21. Oktober 2009)

> ja zum glück bin ich im büro und hocke vorm PC und "arbeite" "fleissig"




Tun wir das nicht alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## pixeljedi (21. Oktober 2009)

moin





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Frühstück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orrianta (21. Oktober 2009)

florilan schrieb:


> überstunden werden nicht bezahlt und ab 100 kann ich die abbummeln



Jo ist bei uns auch so, ausbezahlt werden die net, nur abgefeiert.. hat ja auch was schönes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (21. Oktober 2009)

The schrieb:


> Tun wir das nicht alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



natürlich!
wir sind eine organisierte, fröhliche, freundliche, wie hiess das wort?...ähm..*nachdenk...nachdenk* ein anderes wort für streber...*kopf raucht* arbeitswillige...??... zivilisation


----------



## Sargos-Alleria (21. Oktober 2009)

Die ersten Server sind wieder da.


----------



## Wave2 (21. Oktober 2009)

So ein Scheiss!!! Da will mein einma nen exzessiven Zockertag einlgegen und muss feststellen "FUCK, es is ja Mittwoch" ohohohoh


----------



## VaulTier (21. Oktober 2009)

Och man Bliizard... fahr meinen GIMP-Realm hoch, ich will ID's verbraten :x

btw, gibts irgendwas womit man sich etwa 'ne Stunde im WWW bescvhäftigen kann? Keine Lust Interface zu machen x.x


----------



## Heydu (21. Oktober 2009)

VaulTier schrieb:


> Och man Bliizard... fahr meinen GIMP-Realm hoch, ich will ID's verbraten :x
> 
> btw, gibts irgendwas womit man sich etwa 'ne Stunde im WWW bescvhäftigen kann? Keine Lust Interface zu machen x.x



jep
online games ^^


----------



## Arbalestes (21. Oktober 2009)

VaulTier schrieb:


> Och man Bliizard... fahr meinen GIMP-Realm hoch, ich will ID's verbraten :x
> 
> btw, gibts irgendwas womit man sich etwa 'ne Stunde im WWW bescvhäftigen kann? Keine Lust Interface zu machen x.x



Garrosh ist laut Realmstatus @ wow-europe schon Online o.o


----------



## Cradle01 (21. Oktober 2009)

Ja stimmt die ersten Realm´s sind da


----------



## deluc (21. Oktober 2009)

Jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - nur schade das ich noch bis 16:30 Arbeiten muss...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Realm Status


----------



## VaulTier (21. Oktober 2009)

Arbalestes schrieb:


> Garrosh ist laut Realmstatus @ wow-europe schon Online o.o



WTF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vor 2 Minuten nicht <.< Ok, hade, viel SPaß euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarZ1 (21. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowing (21. Oktober 2009)

boah ich tick aus, immer aegwynn lange dauert so, alter moruk


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (21. Oktober 2009)

Dann euch mal viel Spaß!

Süßes sonst gibts Saures!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2009)

Guten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liberiana (21. Oktober 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Guten morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liberiana (21. Oktober 2009)

Hey, Gorgo ist wieder online  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maerad (21. Oktober 2009)

LOL! Auf Rat von Dala neu angefangen als dudu just 4 fun und grad gedacht "hey, machste mal auf allyseite nenn dk auf 58 und laberst middem Kollegen...

DA RENNEN 200 NEUE DK RUM XD

Irgenwie scheinen da alle Leute zu sein, deren Server down und denen fad ist ...

Ein Bild für die Götter - bei der Initianten Quest musstest du WARTEN!! bis einer respawnt und dann sehr schnell sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slashmaster (21. Oktober 2009)

Hat noch jemand Verbindungs-Probleme auf Garrosh? Bei mir is nach 1 min die Serververbindung unterbrochen und mit meinem Main, der in Dala steht, komm ich gar nicht erst ins Spiel.....


----------



## Narcotic_Freakshow (21. Oktober 2009)

Slashmaster schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand Verbindungs-Probleme auf Garrosh? Bei mir is nach 1 min die Serververbindung unterbrochen und mit meinem Main, der in Dala steht, komm ich gar nicht erst ins Spiel.....



Auf Lothar auch. Wenn ich mal im Spiel drin bin hab ich ne Latenz von ~ 10000.


----------



## Selidia (21. Oktober 2009)

Erstaunlich.. wie auf 2393 Seiten fast nur der gleiche Quatsch diskutiert wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Röhrrich (21. Oktober 2009)

jap auf todeswache selbe spiel ab 800er latenz aufwärts kein spielen möglich heut nacht hatte ich noch 50ms


----------



## Syleen (21. Oktober 2009)

Selidia schrieb:


> Erstaunlich.. wie auf 2393 Seiten fast nur der gleiche Quatsch diskutiert wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auf den meisten Realms derzeit das gleiche Problem, ich spiel auf Todeskrallen, komme nur mit nem Char rein der in IF steht, dabei 5000 er Latenz, in dala einloggen ist nich möglich, da wird jedesmal beim Ladebalken die verbindung gekappt. Man munkelt, derzeit werden größere datenmengen von Blizzard zu Battele net. übertragen, daran soll es liegen. Zumindest ne offizielle Meldung darüber wär doch aber mal nicht schlecht.


----------



## Röhrrich (21. Oktober 2009)

naja bin nebenbei im offi forum u da schiebt blizz die schuld von sich u meint es liegt an den providern.

naja sollen se ma machen ich geh einkaufen u wenn ich wieder heim komm gehts ^^


----------



## rogue54 (21. Oktober 2009)

hallo ich spiele auf norgannon und jedesmal wenn ich mich mit meinen char einloggen möchte kriege ich sofort wieder einen DC was is da los? -.- konnte heute noch gar net zocken und bezahl für son mist...habt ihr das selbe problem?


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (21. Oktober 2009)

rogue54 schrieb:


> hallo ich spiele auf norgannon und jedesmal wenn ich mich mit meinen char einloggen möchte kriege ich sofort wieder einen DC was is da los? -.- konnte heute noch gar net zocken und bezahl für son mist...habt ihr das selbe problem?



 Habg das selbe Problem und ich komme auch nicht in meinen B>attle-Net Account rein, das läd auch ewig und wenn es fertig ist habe ich keine Rüßckmeldung und einen weißen Bildschirm.....

 Und bei der Blizzard Hotline komme ich auch zu keinen Berater obwohl meine Wartezeit 7 Min auch schon überschritten ist und der Blödsinn kostet auch 0,39 in der Minute


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (21. Oktober 2009)

Allgemeines Problem es ist ihnen bekannt und sie arbeiten drann......

 Das Problem liegt an der Verbindung von Strassburg nach Frankfurt.... sagte mir dieser Support Typ....

 Und einige Server sowie das Battle-Net sind ebenso betroffen.......


----------



## Soiy09 (22. Oktober 2009)

Test


----------



## Soiy09 (22. Oktober 2009)

ES IST DONNERSTAG UND ICH SCHREIBE HIER REIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ES IST DONNERSTAG UND ICH SCHREIBE HIER REIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ES IST DONNERSTAG UND ICH SCHREIBE HIER REIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ES IST DONNERSTAG UND ICH SCHREIBE HIER REIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ES IST DONNERSTAG UND ICH SCHREIBE HIER REIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ES IST DONNERSTAG UND ICH SCHREIBE HIER REIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ES IST DONNERSTAG UND ICH SCHREIBE HIER REIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ES IST DONNERSTAG UND ICH SCHREIBE HIER REIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ES IST DONNERSTAG UND ICH SCHREIBE HIER REIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ES IST DONNERSTAG UND ICH SCHREIBE HIER REIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ES IST DONNERSTAG UND ICH SCHREIBE HIER REIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ES IST DONNERSTAG UND ICH SCHREIBE HIER REIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ES IST DONNERSTAG UND ICH SCHREIBE HIER REIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ES IST DONNERSTAG UND ICH SCHREIBE HIER REIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ES IST DONNERSTAG UND ICH SCHREIBE HIER REIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ES IST DONNERSTAG UND ICH SCHREIBE HIER REIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Destructix (22. Oktober 2009)

Soiy09 schrieb:


> ES IST DONNERSTAG UND ICH SCHREIBE HIER REIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ES IST DONNERSTAG UND ICH SCHREIBE HIER REIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ES IST DONNERSTAG UND ICH SCHREIBE HIER REIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ES IST DONNERSTAG UND ICH SCHREIBE HIER REIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Ok... du hast gewonnen....







du bist die blödeste Person auf Erden.


----------



## Caerleon (Eredar) (22. Oktober 2009)

Also ich fand die Idee gut... das hat so etwas grundlegend anarchistisches an nem Donnerstag in den Mittwochs-Fred zu posten!

Nun gut... es istn Troll... aber hey... wer ist schon vollkommen?


Und obacht; es ist schon erschaudernd, wie Menschen sich darüber aufregen können das in einem äußerst sinnfreien Thread ein noch viel sinnentfreierer Post steht

Beste Grüße


----------



## Assari (23. Oktober 2009)

Ne Frage. Darf man hier auch rein posten Wenns nich Mittwoch is und die Server Down sin? Wills nur wissen Oo


----------



## PiaMarie (23. Oktober 2009)

Ja klar,sonst wär er ja net geöffnet worden....


----------



## Hellfire1337 (23. Oktober 2009)

denke schon weil ja die server down sind, wie ich aber bereits in nem anderen "ololol die server sind down" fred geschrieben habe:
 "einfach mal schlafen gehn^^"


----------



## Sonsbecker (4. November 2009)

Moin zusammen . 

Kaffee für alle (_______________________________)²


----------



## Immortahlia (4. November 2009)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> Moin zusammen .
> 
> Kaffee für alle (_______________________________)²



Guten Morgääähn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für mich bitte einen ganz starken Kaffee. Noch 3 Stunden und dann dürfen wir wieder *freu*
Ich wünschte sie könnten die Wartezeiten verkürzen :O
Und wie schlagt ihr euch die Zeit tod bis es weitergehen darf?


----------



## Caveman1979 (4. November 2009)

Gäääääääääähnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn Guten morgen!

Kaffepot Voll mach Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kuchen in die Mitte schieb---------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nubien (4. November 2009)

Morgähn.
So viel Kaffe kann ich garnicht trinken um mir die Zeit zu vertreiben.
Wenn ich ein Auto hätte würde ich einkaufen fahren..
Muss ich wohl doch weiter meine DJ Künste perfektionieren



Tante Edith bedankt sich für den Kuchen


----------



## Sonsbecker (4. November 2009)

Immortahlia schrieb:


> Guten Morgääähn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Um deine Frage zu beantworten - die ganze Zeit am PC sitzen und einige Dinge recherchieren - nebenbei ist auch noch etwas Zeit für buffed


----------



## Anburak-G (4. November 2009)

Hui, schon fast 3000 seiten^^

Schaffen wir's noch bis zum Serverstart? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (4. November 2009)

Moin moin, will auch zocken...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bei Langeweile, guckt doch mal HIER rein...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (4. November 2009)

Ich sitze hier trinke meinen Kaffe, warte auf den Arbeitsbeginn und denke über den gestrigen Whipeabend bei Ony nach.

Wieso gibt es Leute die unbedingt in Raidinstanzen müssen - _gibbtd ja fedde Ähpixx _- und Null, aber wirklich Null Ahnung
von ihrem Char haben ?
DPS knapp über dem Tank, Movement wie meine Omma und die kleinsten Anweisung einfach mal überhört:

*TS:"Achtung, in Phase 2 wenn Ony nach hinten fliegt, alle in die Mitte kuscheln"*
Ony hebt ab, geht nach hinten, die Welpen kommen und besagter Fern"DDler" bleibt eisern an der Stelle stehen
wo sie stand. Die Welpen sehen natürlich das erste Ziel und natzen sie instant weg.
*Aus dem TS "Wo kamen die denn her ?"* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das wäre ja alles noch verzeihlich, wenn es dann nicht nochmal *2x* passiert wäre....

3 andere Mitspieler stellten sich ähnlich heldenhaft an und so kam es, das Ony noch lebte.

So als Tipp: wem WOW zu leicht ist, macht doch den extrem-special-Hardmode: Noobs Mitnehmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (4. November 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> So als Tipp: wem WOW zu leicht ist, macht doch den extrem-special-Hardmode: Noobs Mitnehmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auh böse^^ aber sowas kenn ich auch bei Ony, wo Leute auch nachn 3 Try immer noch in den Flammen sterben, oder Ony immer noch an den Schwanz fassen wollen^^

Aber Gestern hab ich auch wieder Hardmode Daily gemacht^^ als Tank mit knapp 40% des Gesamtschadens um längen auf Platz 1 hat auch mal was.....aber geschafft haben wirs doch auch wenns doppelt solang gedauert hat wie sonst.


----------



## Howjin15 (4. November 2009)

Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Semmel, Butter und Marmelade in die Mitte stell


----------



## jay390 (4. November 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> ...
> So als Tipp: wem WOW zu leicht ist, macht doch den extrem-special-Hardmode: Noobs Mitnehmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da hast du recht. Ich habe ja schon immer gesagt, dass es in jedem Raid nen Hardmode gibt.


----------



## Mightyskull (4. November 2009)

server down..ich geh cs jagen


----------



## Resch (4. November 2009)

In dem anderen Thread antwortet keiner also zitiere ich mich mal selbst^^



> Wo wir gerade bei kostenpflichtigen Servertransfers sind, die kosten ja 20 Euro oder? Kann ich dann mit einmal alle meine 4 Chars für 20€ transferieren oder muss ich dass für jeden bezahlen?


----------



## jay390 (4. November 2009)

Aporopos Ony: Da fällt mir ne armselige Story vom PTR ein. Sind mit 10 Premades Ony gegangen, ich war Tank. Alle natürlich ordentlich gesockelt und Talente auch verteilt. Toll, ich renn vor bring mich in Position, dann kam die Flugphase. 2 DDs haben sich rausgekickt weil sie meinten Tank bei den Adds spielen zu müssen. Dann Deep Breath: xy tot, xx tot, vc tot, xc tot ... 5 Leute sind abgekackt und dann war nur noch ein Healer am Leben und den Offtank hat auch erwischt. Nach 2 weiteren Wipes bin ich dann gegangen.

Da sieht man mal, dass das beste Equip nix bringt, wenn man nicht Spielen kann.


----------



## Artherk (4. November 2009)

mahlzeit .. um was gehts denn an diesem wunderschönen verregneten mittwoch? 
*holt semmeln vom bäcker..*


----------



## jay390 (4. November 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> In dem anderen Thread antwortet keiner also zitiere ich mich mal selbst^^



Ne du musst für jeden Char einzeln zahlen. Ist beim Fraktionswechsel auch so.


----------



## Shadowstar79 (4. November 2009)

Wie heute ist Mittwoch Oo deswegen funzt nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grüße alle warrtenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MO-Virus (4. November 2009)

Moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einige server sind schon wieder on^^


----------



## Þunraz (4. November 2009)

Ich muss Mittwochs erst um halb 10 los.
Ich stehe aber deutlich früher auf. Ich könnte also teoretisch die blöden täglichen Tunierquests und die Dailie HC.
Leider sind Mittwochs immer Wartungsarbeiten^^.
Gruß, vom Donnergott.


----------



## Artherk (4. November 2009)

kann es sein das auch das arsenal wieder gewartet wird...? sorry für meine unwissenheit hab da noch nie mittwochs draufgeguckt^^


----------



## Cruzia (4. November 2009)

Guten Morgen Ihr alle. 

tjaja gut das du das weisst dann kannst du ausschlafen...
*käffchen einschenk*

Ich will hiem in mein Bett und schlafen...


----------



## Resch (4. November 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> kann es sein das auch das arsenal wieder gewartet wird...? sorry für meine unwissenheit hab da noch nie mittwochs draufgeguckt^^




ALso Arsenal funzt bei mir.

Also jeden Char 20 Euro die haben doch ne Meise, dann sollten sie wenigstens die Option haben "Alle Chars des Accounts transferiere" für 25Eus oder so.....ich mein das is eine Sache von 5min die Serverzuordnung zu ändern -.- naja ich würds auch nicht anders machen-->Alle Geldgeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (4. November 2009)

Tja.. es sind also schon Server on?   Naja, das interessiert mich weniger, weil ich nicht zuhause bin...


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (4. November 2009)

moin moin Leute

na wie geht euch?


----------



## byvo (4. November 2009)

Guten Morgen wartende Community,

aufstehen, kaffee kochen, pc anschmeißen, Emails checken, WOW anwerfen, feststellen heute ist ja Mittwoch...

jetzt weiß ich endlich was dieses Thread ausmacht...

Wenigstens schamekckt der Kaffee... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...lasst euch die Semmel schmecken...


Niggo


----------



## Sonsbecker (4. November 2009)

Zeit für die Croissant und Brezn

§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§   &&&&&&&&&&&&&


----------



## Nuffing (4. November 2009)

BÄM ME IMBA, ich spiel nicht wow und drotzdem häng ich hier jetzt RUM BÄMBÄM n_n


----------



## Nuffing (4. November 2009)

Ok, ich geh doch erst mal, ich werde jetzt mich Pornomässig Duschen und meinen ganzen körper sauber "rubeln"

Sogar.....

























hinter den ohren ;D


----------



## Fauzi (4. November 2009)

Du mussts echt nötig haben ? óO


----------



## Nuffing (4. November 2009)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Du mussts echt nötig haben ? óO



Hmm, hatten wir das nicht grad im anderen thead mit dem erkennen von spaß und ernst?


----------



## Teliana (4. November 2009)

Hallo
da hier schon einige versammelt sind, möchte ich die Gelegneheit beim Schopf packen und  in die Runde fragen :
Weiß jemand wie oder wo (warum weiß ich selbst) man den Levelstop aktivieren kann ?
Das gildet dann für das gesamte Spiel und nicht nur im PVP , oder ?


liebe Grüße und bedank mich schon mal ,
Teliane


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (4. November 2009)

Hehe dann wecke mal die Nachbern nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (4. November 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Hmm, hatten wir das nicht grad im anderen thead mit dem erkennen von spaß und ernst?



Ich weiss nicht von was du redest, aber ich sprech vom duschen ;>


----------



## Nuffing (4. November 2009)

The schrieb:


> Hehe dann wecke mal die Nachbern nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Um 9.25 sollten die sowieso schon wach sein, ansonsten wird Rockband angestöpstelt und ordentlich mti dem schlagzeug rum geschlagen^^




> Ich weiss nicht von was du redest, aber ich sprech vom duschen ;>



hrhrhr ;D gut gerissen, egal ob geplant oder nicht jetzt hast mich angekriegt xD


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (4. November 2009)

Yeha oder so immer Drauf auf den Drum^^


----------



## Nuffing (4. November 2009)

._. maladin ist da...wenn maladin kommt (oder Pente oder Dini....) heißt das meist immer der thred ist gleich zu xD...das hier hoffendlich net möglich so viel pech kann ich net bringen

edit: yeahr schon wieder weg xD, ich bin in der sicheren zone


----------



## Fauzi (4. November 2009)

Improvisation ist die halbe miete -yoomie- :]


----------



## Nuffing (4. November 2009)

So, nun bin ich aber wirklich unter der dusche ._. ich muss fertig sein bevor meine chicken wings im offen fertig sind damit ich essen kann und stadt usw...-.- so ein scheiß tag ich will endlich den Aion patch mimimim ja ich rede über den Aion patch warum? weil ich hunger hab, zusammenhang? Natürlich nicht! =) also bis katze cola caffe kitzelt


----------



## Paladom (4. November 2009)

> Gott ist nicht allwissend, er kann nur Lesen im gegensatz zu vielen andern hir.



Öhm, kann er auch schreiben? Dann lass dir mal ein paar Tips geben, und korrigiere deinen Spruch.


----------



## Fauzi (4. November 2009)

Ogogog Blackhand :X
Move your Füdi on !


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2009)

Guten Morgen! *grad reinschnei* Hier für euch *Bötchen mit Käse & Kanne Grüntee hinstell* Was is Thema? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephilio (4. November 2009)

Gogo Nozdormu, bin heiß auf Ony & PdK heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (4. November 2009)

und AK !


----------



## Ephilio (4. November 2009)

Fauzi schrieb:


> und AK !




JAWOLL!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2009)

Bei mir is Pdk ers am Dienstag wieder^^ Gestern nice Schuhe gedroppt *freu*

//EDIT Ak geh ich nurnoch 25er...gestern is mir was Schreckliches passiert: AK 25er Raid: Alle war Blau Grün gemixed, Der Tank hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. *facepalm*


----------



## Ephilio (4. November 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bei mir is Pdk ers am Dienstag wieder^^ Gestern nice Schuhe gedroppt *freu*



Jaja, die ganzen Poser mit ihren Stammgruppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (4. November 2009)

Hab letzte ID nichtmal PdK 10 gemacht da kein Bock auf Rnd ~.~
Gief Gilde!


----------



## Resch (4. November 2009)

Mh ja AK25.....habs gestern sogar um halb 10 Abends noch geschafft eine 25er Random Gruppe auf die Beine zu stellen^^ Und stellt euch vor, alle Bosse First Try ^^ nagut bei 2/3 is es egal aber selbst Koralon xD 

Dann heut gleich nochmal^^


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2009)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Jaja, die ganzen Poser mit ihren Stammgruppen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das lustige is in der Stammgruppe bin ich erst seit...gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und auch der einzige Mage *nochmehr freu*


----------



## Fauzi (4. November 2009)

Emalon ist schwerer als Koralon :>


----------



## Kargaro (4. November 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Guten Morgen! *grad reinschnei* Hier für euch *Bötchen mit Käse & Kanne Grüntee hinstell* Was is Thema?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das heutige Thema:  Deine Signatur ist zu breit.

Nimm das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2009)

Och kommt Leute: DIe Ak Bosse sind doch Wirklich Piss Einfach...Ich will meine t9 Hose! *grrrrrrrr* immer weggewürfelt


----------



## Ephilio (4. November 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> das lustige is in der Stammgruppe bin ich erst seit...gestern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eingekauft in die Gruppe oder was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2009)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Das heutige Thema:  Deine Signatur ist zu breit.
> 
> Nimm das hier:
> 
> ...



hm...hm...is mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sie bleibt so und basta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (4. November 2009)

Will mein lowie "DEF"-Knight durch die ganzen Sparten-ID's equipen lassen ~,~

^^


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2009)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Eingekauft in die Gruppe oder was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


pffff hier! ne die ham nen mage gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (4. November 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> hm...hm...is mir egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das was ich gepostet habe ist *genau das selbe* nur mit passender Größe, die die Forenstruktur nicht durcheinander bringt....


----------



## Dini (4. November 2009)

Nee nee, die Sig passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (4. November 2009)

Nein es ist nicht genau das selbe, sonst wäre es gleichgross :> Ausserdem hat die Quali nachgelassen !
Kauf dir ne höhere Auflösung und so :>


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2009)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Das was ich gepostet habe ist *genau das selbe* nur mit passender Größe, die die Forenstruktur nicht durcheinander bringt....


ich weiss gucken kann ich auch...bei mir bringt sie aba die forenstruktur net durcheinander^^

//EDIT KAuf dir nen Grösseren Bildschirm...meiner hat ne auflösung von 1920x1080 Pixeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Nee nee, die Sig passt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


danke! huhu grüsse an deinen paddelkollegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephilio (4. November 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> pffff hier! ne die ham nen mage gesucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glück muss der Mensch haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holoas (4. November 2009)

Morgen !


Wer von euch hat ne 360 zuhause stehn und hat bock ne runde Battlefield 1943 zu zocken ? ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2009)

Holoas schrieb:


> Morgen !
> 
> 
> Wer von euch hat ne 360 zuhause stehn und hat bock ne runde Battlefield 1943 zu zocken ? ^^



ich hatte mal eine...aba nur für GTA 4 gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//EDIT sry guten morgen back^^


----------



## Kargaro (4. November 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Nee nee, die Sig passt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es ist also ok, dass die Signatur bei mir das Forum durcheinander bringt?  *rolleyes*

Na gut.. ich seh ein wenn alle gegen mich sind und ich verloren habe...


----------



## indi92 (4. November 2009)

warum glück? kriegt man bei euch keine guten stammgruppen oder wie?^^


edith: Juhu mein 100. Beitrag^^


----------



## Paladom (4. November 2009)

Wer zockt sowas auf ner 360 ???

Und die Sig passt bei mir auch. Trotzdem gibt es auch noch Leute, die eine geringere Auflösung haben. Für die isses Scheisse, weil diejenigen durch sowas bei allen Beiträgen zusätzlich noch nach rechts scrollen müssen, um alles lesen zu können.

Gab es nicht mal Vorgaben bzw Regeln für die Größe der Sig?


----------



## Fauzi (4. November 2009)

Gief tha s3rv3r !! 

whine mimi1einself2!!11manchmal2einself!!1


----------



## Ephilio (4. November 2009)

Holoas schrieb:


> Wohnort: Nord-Reihn-Westfalen



Setzen, 6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nordrhein-Westfalen heißt das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (4. November 2009)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Es ist also ok, dass die Signatur bei mir das Forum durcheinander bringt?  *rolleyes*
> 
> Na gut.. ich seh ein wenn alle gegen mich sind und ich verloren habe...



Du schnallst es nicht ^^
Auflösung von 800x600 ist schon lange out !


----------



## Resch (4. November 2009)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Setzen, 6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Na, Na, Na nich so klugscheissen hier^^


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2009)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Es ist also ok, dass die Signatur bei mir das Forum durcheinander bringt?  *rolleyes*
> 
> Na gut.. ich seh ein wenn alle gegen mich sind und ich verloren habe...


tja du hast die macht der Forendiktatoren zu spüren bekommen...deren wort ist gesetz und es ist auf meiner seite! muahahahaa aba sag mal was für ne auflösung hat dein bildschirm?


----------



## Ephilio (4. November 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Na, Na, Na nich so klugscheissen hier^^



Ich muss doch die Ehre des tollsten Landes der Welt aufrecht erhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nozdormu ist oben, bis nächste Woche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2009)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Ich muss doch die Ehre des tollsten Landes der Welt aufrecht erhalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


cya hab dich lieb :*

NRW!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holoas (4. November 2009)

He Bf 1943 gibts im mom nur für 360 und Ps3 (soweit ich weis) die Pc version kommt jetzt bald.

Gta 4 hatte ich auch aber habs grad verlien <.<


----------



## Kargaro (4. November 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> tja du hast die macht der Forendiktatoren zu spüren bekommen...deren wort ist gesetz und es ist auf meiner seite! muahahahaa aba sag mal was für ne auflösung hat dein bildschirm?


Die Auflösung steht schon auf dem Maximum,  1024 x 768


----------



## Mofeist (4. November 2009)

WIESO war mein alter Server bei Wartungsarbeiten immer bis zum ende down bis ich den Server mit meinem main gewechselt habe und nun tut mein neuer server dieses und mein alter ist immer früher on?!


----------



## Artherk (4. November 2009)

ohh zam liest mit alle mal eine verbeugung und anbeten bitteXD


----------



## indi92 (4. November 2009)

> Gief tha s3rv3r !!
> 
> whine mimi1einself2!!11manchmal2einself!!1



dachte ich mir auch gerade..-.-

da hat man schonmal wegen schweinegrippe ne woche frei und dann sowas^^


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2009)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Die Auflösung steht schon auf dem Maximum,  1024 x 768


ich versuche mir grad das lachen zu unterdrücken...*lach* sry aber...das is arm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:O ZAM!


----------



## Holoas (4. November 2009)

Wad ist denn Zam fürn ding ? ^^


----------



## Kargaro (4. November 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> WIESO war mein alter Server bei Wartungsarbeiten immer bis zum ende down bis ich den Server mit meinem main gewechselt habe und nun tut mein neuer server dieses und mein alter ist immer früher on?!


Das liegt an dir.  Nur an dir.



Artherk schrieb:


> ohh zam liest mit alle mal eine verbeugung und anbeten bitteXD


*auf die Knie fall*   Oh großer ZAM geheiligt werde dein Name!


----------



## TheStormrider (4. November 2009)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Die Auflösung steht schon auf dem Maximum,  1024 x 768



Das ist deine maximal Auflösung? Liegt das am Monitor oder an der Grafikkarte?


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2009)

Holoas schrieb:


> Wad ist denn Zam fürn ding ? ^^


Wage es nicht ZAMs Namen in den Staub zu werfen! Er ist unser Forenherrscher! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paladom (4. November 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> ohh zam liest mit alle mal eine verbeugung und anbeten bitteXD



Ach du meine Güte...



Und ich finde es mies, dass ihr euch über seine Auflösung lustig macht. 1024x768 reicht völlig aus.  Und nicht jeder bekommt von seinen Eltern genug Geld in den Arsch geblasen, um sich den neusten Schrei zu leisten.
Ich persönlich habe auch fettes Equip hier rumstehen, trotzdem erwarte ich das nicht auch von allen anderen.

Und entschuldigt bitte, dass ich betont sage "von den Eltern". Ich bin einfach durch die fehlende Reife davon ausgegenagen, dass du lieber lustigüberkleineauflösungmacher, noch von deinen Eltern gesponsorst wirst.


----------



## Kargaro (4. November 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ich versuche mir grad das lachen zu unterdrücken...*lach* sry aber...das is arm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist zum Glück nicht mein PC zuhause. :/


----------



## Artherk (4. November 2009)

Holoas schrieb:


> Wad ist denn Zam fürn ding ? ^^


#
er weiß nicht was zam ist Blasphemie! Ketzer! 
*fällt auf die knie*
"wir sind unwürdig"
jetz kommt auch noch die laser dini


----------



## TheStormrider (4. November 2009)

Wieso betet ihr ZAM an? Dini ist auch hier, die ist viel coolerer als wie ZAM gegen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holoas (4. November 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wage es nicht ZAMs Namen in den Staub zu werfen! Er ist unser Forenherrscher!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ZAM's Namen in den Staub schieb  *duck und wegrenn*


*edit* 

ich bin weg geh xbox zocken viel spass euch noch !


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2009)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Das ist zum Glück nicht mein PC zuhause. :/


ich spiel mitm lappi mit ner auflösung von 1920x1080 pixeln reicht dir das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (an nem internen bildschirm net extern angeschlossn)
//EDIT ZAM is wech! :'(


----------



## indi92 (4. November 2009)

er is weg ihr könnt aufhören rumzuheucheln^^


----------



## Artherk (4. November 2009)

dafür is dini noch daXD


----------



## Dini (4. November 2009)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Es ist also ok, dass die Signatur bei mir das Forum durcheinander bringt?  *rolleyes*
> 
> Na gut.. ich seh ein wenn alle gegen mich sind und ich verloren habe...



Das ist nicht wahr, ich hab es nur nach den Richtlinien gecheckt und die sagen 200px hoch und 1024px breit. Von daher ist sie einfach nicht zu groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




seanbuddha schrieb:


> ich versuche mir grad das lachen zu unterdrücken...*lach* sry aber...das is arm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lieb sein...


----------



## Kargaro (4. November 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ich spiel mitm lappi mit ner auflösung von 1920x1080 pixeln reicht dir das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tja... der PC an dem ich gerade arbeite ist... wie soll ich sagen...  wirklich nicht der beste...



ZAM hat uns ohne ein Wort wieder verlassen.. wir waren seiner nicht würdig...  Der Ketzer ist schuld! Auf ihn!


----------



## TheStormrider (4. November 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ich spiel mitm lappi mit ner auflösung von 1920x1080 pixeln reicht dir das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Glaub er hat dabei nicht dich gemeint.

Wenn du vom Büro Foren liest mit so nem Urwald PC würd ich mal beim Personalchef was neues beantragen. Die stammen ja noch aus dem 20. Jhdt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (4. November 2009)

*zieht einen rostigen säbel *
jaaaaaa für das heilige zam und die laser dini auf ihnXD


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2009)

ich? Ich hab in meinem Schildkrötenthread ZAM's Tauren gewürdigt! Der Ketzer ist Holoas! Verbrennt ihn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2009)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Glaub er hat dabei nicht dich gemeint.
> 
> Wenn du vom Büro Foren liest mit so nem Urwald PC würd ich mal beim Personalchef was neues beantragen. Die stammen ja noch aus dem 20. Jhdt.
> 
> ...


oh ya *an schule denk* da hast du recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (4. November 2009)

*muss grad ein lachen unterdrücken*


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2009)

hat wer icq? gibt ma numma pls DD i hab bock zu chatten


----------



## Paladom (4. November 2009)

JA - Krag'Jin Online. Bis denne mal ^^


----------



## Artherk (4. November 2009)

haben doch ein forum hierXD


----------



## Mofeist (4. November 2009)

bäm 2400

hm doch nicht


----------



## Kargaro (4. November 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Das ist nicht wahr, ich hab es nur nach den Richtlinien gecheckt und die sagen 200px hoch und 1024px breit. Von daher ist sie einfach nicht zu groß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Alles klar, dann beschwer ich mich bei meinem Chef!


----------



## Mofeist (4. November 2009)

yeah einige neue server on


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2009)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Alles klar, dann beschwer ich mich bei meinem Chef!


*mit fackeln zur firma zieh* wir wollen bessere pcs für deine angestellten!


----------



## Artherk (4. November 2009)

ich chef du nixXD


----------



## Fauzi (4. November 2009)

Blackhand on :>



cux! <3


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2009)

alles klar Aman'Thul is oben wer bock hat /w Littlebuddha - bb bis denne^^

//EDIT 2400 *yeah*


----------



## Dini (4. November 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> bäm 2400
> 
> hm doch nicht


Hihi^^
Ein alter Nachtwachler... hay Mofeist. (oder liege ich jetzt falsch)


----------



## Artherk (4. November 2009)

baba mann muss ausser mir eh keiner "arbeiten"
bam jetz sinds 2400^^


----------



## jay390 (4. November 2009)

2400 juhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (4. November 2009)

is eigentlich jemand vom server madmortem oder garrosh anwesend?


----------



## Mofeist (4. November 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Hihi^^
> Ein alter Nachtwachler... hay Mofeist. (oder liege ich jetzt falsch)




*angst* ja du liegst richtig oder eher lagst bin ja nicht mehr dort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




darf man fragen wer du dort warst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Resch (4. November 2009)

Bäm nur noch 5 1/2 Stunden dann kann ich Schaden raushauen oder mich verprügeln lassen^^


----------



## Kargaro (4. November 2009)

Ist hier noch jemandem langweilig?


----------



## Artherk (4. November 2009)

sehr... gähnt ausgiebig


----------



## jay390 (4. November 2009)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Ist hier noch jemandem langweilig?



n bisschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (4. November 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> darf man fragen wer du dort warst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hm, ja ich weiß hab deinen Trans noch mitbekommen.
Wer ich war uff, das ist ne gute Frage.

Ah, ich mein es war das Heilbäumchen. ich schreibs per PM


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2009)

gegen langeweile: icq 590185161 ^^


----------



## Artherk (4. November 2009)

*will seine karaokemaschiene anwerfen*
"räusper"
do a little dance... make a little love ... get down tonight krächz


----------



## Mofeist (4. November 2009)

oh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (4. November 2009)

peinlich berührt?XD


----------



## jay390 (4. November 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> peinlich berührt?XD


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (4. November 2009)

Zitat aus einem Film
It`s quiet... too quiet...


----------



## Amathaon (4. November 2009)

*grml* jetz hab ich spätschicht und kann eh nur is 1 zocken ^^ hatte ich total vergessen dass mit den Abschaltungen weil ich das letzte Jahr nie um die Zeit gespielt hab

btw suche gilde die wechselschichtangepasst raidet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (4. November 2009)

postet weiter oder ich fang wieder an zu singen.. das ist eine drohungXD


----------



## TheStormrider (4. November 2009)

Dini ist sonst nix los? Du liest ja schon seit Ewigkeiten mit. Muss man keine Threads verpaddeln oder unartigen Forenusern eins überpaddeln?


----------



## Kargaro (4. November 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> postet weiter oder ich fang wieder an zu singen.. das ist eine drohungXD


Sorry.. ich kann leider keinen *Text hören* :<


----------



## Artherk (4. November 2009)

willst wohl dini rausekeln wieXD


----------



## Dini (4. November 2009)

War heute schon fleißig unterwegs, aber wo du es gerad ansprichst...
Ich mach hier mal glatt die Spielverderberin *grins*

Alle Server sind wieder online und ich wünsche euch eine schöne Zeit in der Welt von Warcraft *schmunzel*
Ah, hier nehmt noch ein paar Kekse mit *Teller hinhalt*
Ich schmeiß euch nun raus :>

(>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)
*close*


----------



## Ahramanyu (18. November 2009)

Es ist geöffnet, Kinder.


----------



## Sarjin (18. November 2009)

Juhu und ich mach noch nn Ausweichfred _:_

(man geht ja nicht davon aus das unbedingt um 3:00 Uhr noch nn mod on ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Ahramanyu (18. November 2009)

Warum auch immer.


----------



## Grushdak (18. November 2009)

Nur weil dieses Topic noch nicht offen ist - muss man nicht gleich nen "Ausweich-Fred" aufmachen!

*armes Forum* ... war das mal schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bzw Euch ....

gn8


----------



## Gatax (18. November 2009)

Wuuhuu ich bin begeistert....ER ist ja schon offen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ich das noch erleben darf..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amathaon (18. November 2009)

Mensch und ich hatte schon Angst dass ich nich mehr über den Mittwoch beschweren kann... wurde übrigens grad unsanft bei nem strat farm run gestört (ruf , nich mount ,, btw gibts das noch ?? )


----------



## EisblockError (18. November 2009)

Ich zogge grad Ogame o.O

Muss in 5 min wieder Saven xD


----------



## sK4r4 (18. November 2009)

und ich muss um 6 aufstehen und zur uni los GG


----------



## StormofDoom (18. November 2009)

ich muss zugeben, ich spiele bereits seit fast nem jahr nicht mehr, aber spass macht das hier im Thread immer noch =D


----------



## Gatax (18. November 2009)

cO Game?......lol?.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Flare_ (18. November 2009)

*seufz* jojo, da steht man auf weil man nimmer schlafen kann und welcher Tag ist es?? Ja! Der Mittwoch xD

Naja, gut frühstücken mit der Familie und ein Buch lesen .... auch was feines. =3


----------



## Grushdak (18. November 2009)

gerade vorm Schlafengehen noch gefunden ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lustiges GB Pics

^

gn8/gmoin


----------



## Hank Smith (18. November 2009)

Will ich mich auch mal hier verewigen. =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PdC hero war vorhin mal wieder toll.

Untötbare Mobs, der Druide hat sich und die anderen sowas von geheilt, da ging garnichts... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarjin (18. November 2009)

Ich glaub ich mach mal wieder Guild Wars an. Freu mich schon auf den 2. Teil dann heißts Good Bye WoW ^^


----------



## soul6 (18. November 2009)

Schönen gute Morgen liebe Community  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mist bin aus Bett gefallen, wollt schnell noch daylis machen und hatte vergessen : Mittwoch is :-))

Na dann Kaffee machen; Brötchen schmieren; Forum lesen und auf die Tageszeitung warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy


----------



## Cradle01 (18. November 2009)

Guten Morgäääääään  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,Kaffee schlürf und Kanne in die Mitte stell


----------



## zerre (18. November 2009)

ach man is den schon wieder mittwoch -.-*

ich wollt doch grad farmen gehen !!! jedes mal wenn ich frei hab sind die server down  is doch zum heulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na halb so wild 
erstma ne tasse kaffee nimmt und wach wirt 
lecker brötchen in die mitte wirft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (18. November 2009)

Ja so ist das Leben ich hab heute auch mal frei....


----------



## juli_best (18. November 2009)

Guten morgen allerseits ... man hab vergessen das heute mittwoch is hab kaffee gekocht und wollt eine runde durch das scholazarbecken drehen und dann nix ... ich liebe mittwoche :-) aber interessant das es hier so einige gibt die mittwoch morgens auch nix besseres zu tun haben ausser kaffee trinken :-) wünsch euch nen schönen start in den tag


----------



## Flaviia (18. November 2009)

So ging es mir auch (mit dem vergessen)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Hehe, auch einen schönen Tag^^


----------



## zerre (18. November 2009)

du willst mir doch nich meine schlangenzungen wegfarmen ? @ juli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und @ all wünsch euch auch ein gutten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demyriella (18. November 2009)

Und wiedermal ein Mittwoch, den man vergessen hat das die Server down sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, Kaffee trinken und wiedermal früher auf die Arbeit dackeln. Lohnt doch immer wieder so ein Mittwoch^^

LG und have a nice day
MY


----------



## Bobbysir (18. November 2009)

Auch von mir einen schönen guten Morgen.
Warten wir mal ab und lassen uns überraschen was kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (18. November 2009)

Was soll den kommen mir ist nur mom langweilig^^


----------



## juli_best (18. November 2009)

nun eigentlich wollt ich ja noch üben... wir haben auf unserem server etwas langeweile so kam vor ein paar tagen jemand auf die idee aus dem kanal in dalaran zu springen also es gibt da jetzt so n wettbewerb... das heisst punktspringen aus dem abflussrohr und den liladiamanten am boden (zum portalraum) zu treffen,natürlich ohne zu sterbe aber ich verfehl immer :-) heut abend is der nächste wettbewerb :-) ich mein is ja mal was anderes als hogger raiden ^^ und ich farm keine schlangenzunge weg war ehr auf das titan scharf :-D


----------



## zerre (18. November 2009)

dann ist ja gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also ich hab titan ja immer in 1k gefarmt dort gibs mehr und der respawn is besser

finde ich zumindest :>


----------



## Mangakaa (18. November 2009)

Guten Morgen allerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin immernoch am überlegen was ich machen soll bis die Server wieder on sind...... Habt ihr einen Vorschlag?


Einen schönen Start in den Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amse (18. November 2009)

so zuerst mal an alle nen wuderschönen guten morgen

kaffe und semmeln *hin stell*


ich weiß zwar das das ned wirklich der richtige bereich ist für meine frage aber kann mir pls einer erklären warum blizz immer noch auf items und gear arp hat welches aber ab erweiterung weg sein soll?? macht für mich null sinn^^

mfg amse


----------



## joszy (18. November 2009)

juten morgen
gähn.... ich muss gleich zum zahnarzt.... das dauert sicher bis 11 ^^


----------



## Mangakaa (18. November 2009)

naja dann bleib ich lieber zuhause als zum zahnarzt zu gehen ^^

Leute mal eine Frage was haltet ihr von männlichen Draenei Priestern?
Die sieht man so selten obwohl sie eigentlich nicht schlecht aussehen wenn ihr mich fragt


----------



## Cradle01 (18. November 2009)

Mangakaa schrieb:


> naja dann bleib ich lieber zuhause als zum zahnarzt zu gehen ^^
> 
> Leute mal eine Frage was haltet ihr von männlichen Draenei Priestern?
> Die sieht man so selten obwohl sie eigentlich nicht schlecht aussehen wenn ihr mich fragt




Kann dazu leider nichts sagen ,spiele nur Horde


----------



## juli_best (18. November 2009)

muss auch gleich zum hals nasen ohren arzt - auch krank - aber keine schweinegrippe^^ :-)

männliche dranei priester ... naja also ich mag männliche chars allgemein nicht ;-)


----------



## zerre (18. November 2009)

mänlich dranei ? na ist geschmackssache  also mir gefallendie kein stück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die  besten priester vom style her sind immernoch untote 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## juli_best (18. November 2009)

also ich habt n nachtelfin priesterrin ... die untoten mag ich gar ned da kann man überall durchgucken und die frisueren find ich ned so toll


----------



## Shaxul (18. November 2009)

Mangakaa schrieb:


> naja dann bleib ich lieber zuhause als zum zahnarzt zu gehen ^^
> 
> Leute mal eine Frage was haltet ihr von männlichen Draenei Priestern?
> Die sieht man so selten obwohl sie eigentlich nicht schlecht aussehen wenn ihr mich fragt



Bodybuilder im Arztkittel, Statur völlig unpassend. Aber hat ja auch immer was für sich, wenn man was "Spezielles" spielt und nicht aussieht wie jeder andere.


----------



## Mangakaa (18. November 2009)

ja stimmt schon ist geschmachkssache... nur weiss ich nicht welche Rasse ich für meine/n Krieger/in nehmen soll... *grübel*

Was meint ihr??


----------



## Breoal (18. November 2009)

Guten morgen!

@Mangakaa

Horde oder Allianz?

Horde Orc oder Taure, Alli Zwerg oder notfalls Mensch xD

Grüess usem Aargau ^^


----------



## Mangakaa (18. November 2009)

Breoal schrieb:


> Guten morgen!
> 
> @Mangakaa
> 
> ...




oh ein schweizer ^^
hoi du ^^ 

Ich spiele Ally aus Shattrat ^^


----------



## juli_best (18. November 2009)

ich hasse menschen:-) total langweilig sehen alle fast gleich aus dann würd ich lieber von allianz auf horde wechseln die haben wenigstens noch stil :-) obgleich ich persönlich lieber alli spiel aber nur weil die nachtelfen mein lieblingsvolk sind leider gabs vor 4 jahren ja noch keine blutelfen :-D


----------



## Breoal (18. November 2009)

xD

hmmm, naja mit der Allianz hab ich nicht so viel am Hut, ausser sie im BG zu killen xD Spass beiseite ^^
Ne ich finde so ein kleiner stolzer Zwerg mit ner fetten Rüstung sieht recht imposant aus.
Für Krieger, Pala und DK ist es fast ein Muss den Zwergen als Rlasse zu wählen.


----------



## Mangakaa (18. November 2009)

Breoal schrieb:


> xD
> 
> Für Krieger, Pala und DK ist es fast ein Muss den Zwergen als Klasse zu wählen.



Mein Pala ist auch Draenei ^^
also Menschen finde ich auch langweilig... und Zwerge kenn ich nicht
Aber ich möchte lieber einen grossen Krieger haben da ich es liebe wenn man das Equip gut sieht am char ^^


----------



## Breoal (18. November 2009)

@ juli_best

Was du hasst uns und dich selbst?? xD
Die Menschen sehen meiner Meinung eigentlich in allen Klassen top aus.
Aber es laufen viel zu viele rum xD


----------



## chefteri (18. November 2009)

Mangakaa schrieb:


> oh ein schweizer ^^
> hoi du ^^
> 
> Ich spiele Ally aus Shattrat ^^



Und hier der 3 Schweizer xD
Spiele Horde  , ein Ork natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüsse aus dem Aargau!


----------



## Breoal (18. November 2009)

Moinsen chefteri^^

Genau das meine ich xD nen Ork, Platten- oder Schwere Rüstungsträger und das sieht so geil aus. Richtig genial grosse Schultern...einfach top

*offtopic* wie manchmal die Welt klein ist xD wohne nähe Brugg


----------



## Crystania (18. November 2009)

Mangakaa schrieb:


> Aber ich möchte lieber einen grossen Krieger haben da ich es liebe wenn man das Equip gut sieht am char ^^



spiele ne tankblutelfe.. glaub das ist das widersprüchlichste ever.. aber säxy ;D


----------



## Ephilio (18. November 2009)

Crystania schrieb:


> spiele ne tankblutelfe.. glaub das ist das widersprüchlichste ever.. aber säxy ;D



Aber hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blutelfen Palas haben richtig Style! 

Warum sind egtl. die Taurenbärchen größer als die Nachtelefenbärchen? :-(


----------



## Mangakaa (18. November 2009)

chefteri schrieb:


> Und hier der 3 Schweizer xD
> Spiele Horde  , ein Ork natürlich
> 
> 
> ...



grüsse aus Thun^^

Naja für die allys find ich eigentlich eine weibliche nachtelfe passend...


----------



## chefteri (18. November 2009)

Breoal schrieb:


> Moinsen chefteri^^
> 
> Genau das meine ich xD nen Ork, Platten- oder Schwere Rüstungsträger und das sieht so geil aus. Richtig genial grosse Schultern...einfach top
> 
> *offtopic* wie manchmal die Welt klein ist xD wohne nähe Brugg




Hehe , ich spiele einen Ork Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*offtopic* ich wohne in der nähe von Muri.


----------



## Crystania (18. November 2009)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Aber hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



der taure hat von sich aus schon fell.. glaub das wird mit dem bären fell addiert...


----------



## Ephilio (18. November 2009)

Crystania schrieb:


> der taure hat von sich aus schon fell.. glaub das wird mit dem bären fell addiert...



Echt fies... hab die Tage neben nem Taurenbärchen gesessen, und kam mir so klein vor :-(


----------



## Crystania (18. November 2009)

richtig so!! erschüttere neben der mächtigen horde ;D


----------



## Ephilio (18. November 2009)

Crystania schrieb:


> richtig so!! erschüttere neben der mächtigen horde ;D



Du meinst diesen komischen "deine Mudda is mein Mount" - Verein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (18. November 2009)

Moin Moin Leute wie gehts?

Sitze auf der Arbeit und lasse es ruhig angehen!


----------



## Immortahlia (18. November 2009)

Guten Morgen auch von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bah frechheit so etwas wie jeden Mittwochen gg
ich brauch nen Kaffee *undwech*


----------



## Bummrar (18. November 2009)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Aber hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 ööh..weil tauren größer sind als elfen?^^


----------



## Duides (18. November 2009)

hehe me2^^ würd zwar lieba zuhause sein aba naja was solls die dayli rennt nicht weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pizzaboy (18. November 2009)

da hat man einmal morgens frei und dann ist es mittwoch *cry*

Na ja mal sehen wann sie endlich 3.3 aufspielen*bitte bitte blizz*

euch noch einen schönen tag


----------



## Crystania (18. November 2009)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Du meinst diesen komischen "deine Mudda is mein Mount" - Verein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



zu wem hastn das, das letzte mal gesagt? ;D


----------



## Ephilio (18. November 2009)

Bummrar schrieb:


> ööh..weil tauren größer sind als elfen?^^



Das hat doch damit nix zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zûjiin (18. November 2009)

Schöne Grüße aus Graz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (18. November 2009)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Das hat doch damit nix zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



BEWEISE!^^


----------



## Bummrar (18. November 2009)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Das hat doch damit nix zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


warum nicht?^^ wieso sollte ein 3 meter druide so groß sein wie ein 2 meter baumschmuser? :S


muss die frage mal in die runde schmeißen... gibts hier wen der so wie ich sehnsüchtigst aufs Assassins Creed 2 Release wartet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mangakaa (18. November 2009)

ich hab ja nichts gegen die horde das problem ist nur das ich dann wieder von gaaaaaaaaaaaanz vorne anfangen muss und auf ally seite hab ich viele freunde gefunden


----------



## Ephilio (18. November 2009)

Crystania schrieb:


> BEWEISE!^^



Boah, seid ihr fies... das sag ich meiner Mama ^^

Tauren Druiden haben halt mehr Style, damit muss ich mich wohl bfinden... 

/Bad, etc.




Mangakaa schrieb:


> ich hab ja nichts gegen die horde das problem ist nur das ich dann wieder von gaaaaaaaaaaaanz vorne anfangen muss und auf ally seite hab ich viele freunde gefunden



So isses...


----------



## Crystania (18. November 2009)

Bummrar schrieb:


> muss die frage mal in die runde schmeißen... gibts hier wen der so wie ich sehnsüchtigst aufs Assassins Creed 2 Release wartet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*meld* heute auf mtw assasins creed lineage !

<- nachtelfe zu blutelfe gemacht und seeehr glücklich damit ;D


----------



## Mangakaa (18. November 2009)

naja ich werd mich mal vor den fernseher hauen bis die server wieder da sind

bb


----------



## Bummrar (18. November 2009)

Crystania schrieb:


> *meld* heute auf mtw assasins creed lineage !


mää schon alle teile gesehn und mtv hab ich sowieso nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich ertrag keine 4 monate wartezeit >.<


----------



## Gromark (18. November 2009)

Guten Morgen Leute!

Hier was gegen Langeweile:http://www.flashgames.de/index.php?onlinespiele=2221&todo=play

schönen Tag noch :-*


----------



## uguluk (18. November 2009)

Warum kann mein Jäger die Tauren nicht kürschnern? Sind doch nur Kühe und sollten demnach Leder geben. Und kann ich nach Cataclysm weiterhin die Worgen kürschnern? Derzeit geht das ja noch (Dämmerwald). Fragen über Fragen, die nicht nur die Welt bewegen.


----------



## Crystania (18. November 2009)

wenn du nen tauren kürschnert kommt die erdenmutter und kürschnert dich ;D


----------



## Zûjiin (18. November 2009)

hier ein lustiges video, hat zwar nix mit wow zu tun aber is trotzdem funny



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URIA5pNTvUY


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (18. November 2009)

Crystania schrieb:


> wenn du nen tauren kürschnert kommt die erdenmutter und kürschnert dich ;D



Mit nem Stumpfen Löffel!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (18. November 2009)

Zûjiin schrieb:


> hier ein lustiges video, hat zwar nix mit wow zu tun aber is trotzdem funny
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URIA5pNTvUY



LOL so fahr ich ja jetzt nicht mal, selbst ohne Lappen XDDD

Edit: Aber hauptsache die Handtasche ist gerettet ;D 
Edit2: Löffel?? Der hat doch noch Kanten o.O ^^


----------



## Duides (18. November 2009)

Bummrar schrieb:


> warum nicht?^^ wieso sollte ein 3 meter druide so groß sein wie ein 2 meter baumschmuser? :S
> 
> 
> muss die frage mal in die runde schmeißen... gibts hier wen der so wie ich sehnsüchtigst aufs Assassins Creed 2 Release wartet?
> ...






jope ich warte ebenfalls schon sehn süchtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiß wer wann es raus kommt?


----------



## Gromark (18. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xGKv_uB6qY

Das ist lustig^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bummrar (18. November 2009)

Duides schrieb:


> jope ich warte ebenfalls schon sehn süchtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


für konsolen. MORGEN
für pc.. -.-.-.-.-.- 15. februar 2010 könnte heulen


----------



## Duides (18. November 2009)

wtf-.- tag versaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja mussch bis dahin CoD modernwarfare 2 weiter rocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bummrar (18. November 2009)

Duides schrieb:


> wtf-.- tag versaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hab überlegt ob ichs mir hole aber..
1. steampflichtig (ich HASSE steam)
2. nur 6 std SP
3. keine dedizierten server..


ist es die 43€ trotzdem wert?


----------



## Crystania (18. November 2009)

Gromark schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xGKv_uB6qY
> 
> Das ist lustig^^
> 
> ...



was hat der denn für ne seltene krankheit o.O


----------



## Duides (18. November 2009)

also muss sagen die kampange recht kurz aber im Internet ein haufen spaß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und steam naja is wayne störte mich nicht da ich sonst eh schon imma alles über steam zu laufen hab sei es css dod oda hl2 ;O

ich persönlich denke es hat sich gelohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mit den servern is auch so ok man hat immer mit anderen leuten zu tun kann aber auch freunde dazu einladen ^^


----------



## Bummrar (18. November 2009)

Duides schrieb:


> also muss sagen die kampange recht kurz aber im Internet ein haufen spaß!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mhm.. nja bald is weihnachten, hab ich wenigstens schon einen wunsch auf der liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich spiel über steam nur left4dead und das steam starten regt mich schon immer fast so sehr auf dass ich es am liebsten einfach lassen würde.. (dauert ewig bei mir..)


----------



## Crystania (18. November 2009)

Bummrar schrieb:


> mhm.. nja bald is weihnachten, hab ich wenigstens schon einen wunsch auf der liste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hm vielleicht mal irgendwie .. weiss nich.. wollte grad was sinnreiches sagen ^^


----------



## Zûjiin (18. November 2009)

Gromark schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xGKv_uB6qY
> 
> Das ist lustig^^
> 
> ...




geiles video!


----------



## Gromark (18. November 2009)

Crystania schrieb:


> was hat der denn für ne seltene krankheit o.O



Der hat Diabetes (oder wie auch immer man es schreibt^^)
Eigentlich ist das nicht Lustig aber im ersten Moment muss man einfach lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Gromark


----------



## Crystania (18. November 2009)

Gromark schrieb:


> Der hat Diabetes (oder wie auch immer man es schreibt^^)
> Eigentlich ist das nicht Lustig aber im ersten Moment muss man einfach lachen
> 
> 
> ...



Jo habs auch in der Info daneben gelesen.. das er dabei so abgeht.. krass


----------



## Bummrar (18. November 2009)

Crystania schrieb:


> hm vielleicht mal irgendwie .. weiss nich.. wollte grad was sinnreiches sagen ^^


oO dann denk ma scharf nach und spann mich hier nicht auf die folter !


----------



## Ephilio (18. November 2009)

Zûjiin schrieb:


> geiles video!



Das hat mit geil nix zu tun. Der armer Kerl hat Diabetis und die Kontrolle über sich verloren!


----------



## Crystania (18. November 2009)

Bummrar schrieb:


> oO dann denk ma scharf nach und spann mich hier nicht auf die folter !



weiss nich, ist weg.. vielleicht weil ich mir den http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=2263498 Tread gegeben hab .. ;D keine ahnung


----------



## Duides (18. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGwzhqL9gxc 



das ist geil....  XD


----------



## Bummrar (18. November 2009)

Crystania schrieb:


> weiss nich, ist weg.. vielleicht weil ich mir den http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=2263498 Tread gegeben hab .. ;D keine ahnung


mohawk grenade is doch alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 trotzdem genial ^^ 
Mr T macht einfach die besten WoW Vids
abgesehn von verne troyer bei dem lach ich einfach jedes mal xD


----------



## Ephilio (18. November 2009)

Duides schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGwzhqL9gxc
> 
> 
> 
> das ist geil....  XD



OMFG, das ist sooooooooooooooooooooooooo krank!


----------



## Crystania (18. November 2009)

fand die kiddy flames interessanter ^^  

@Duides.. wie doof XD


----------



## Bummrar (18. November 2009)

wenns hie rschon ums video posten geht, verabschiede ich mich mal miiit.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cW_Lv0r-l4c (vermutlich nichts für allianzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

in diesem sinne, wartet ma schön bis die server wieder on sind, mich ruft die schule..


----------



## Ephilio (18. November 2009)

Nozdormu ist on - cu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (18. November 2009)

Duides schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGwzhqL9gxc
> 
> 
> 
> das ist geil.... XD




rofl wie geil^^


----------



## david33 (18. November 2009)

grüsse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also die wow sounds passen ja echt ,,,,,,, zum zocken im pvp ist das echt gut =)


----------



## Crystania (18. November 2009)

Bummrar schrieb:


> wenns hie rschon ums video posten geht, verabschiede ich mich mal miiit..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cW_Lv0r-l4c (vermutlich nichts für allianzer
> 
> ...



XDDDD ich schmeiß mich weg der reporter auch xDDD


----------



## amse (18. November 2009)

gul'dan ist auch wieder oben


----------



## Pizzaboy (18. November 2009)

Frostmourne ist on bye


----------



## Duides (18. November 2009)

schaut euch den rest ma noch an Candy mountain 1-3 und lamas mit hüten bei youtube^^


----------



## Zûjiin (18. November 2009)

Bummrar schrieb:


> wenns hie rschon ums video posten geht, verabschiede ich mich mal miiit..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cW_Lv0r-l4c (vermutlich nichts für allianzer
> 
> ...




verdammt!!! is das ein freak lol


----------



## Killoid (18. November 2009)

Server down... Jetzt haben meine chars mal Zeit sich auszuruhen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sitze eh grad in der Schule und hab nix zutun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kommt denn hier noch wer aus Luxemburg? Oder spielt noch wer aufm Server Perenolde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße an alle WoW'ler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uguluk (18. November 2009)

den find ich klasse.....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZlxib_quOA...mp;feature=fvwp


----------



## Duides (18. November 2009)

nicht schlecht xD 


Grüße aus Berlin  

Aegwynn Horde!
Nera`thor Allianz!

Für die Horden Allianz!


----------



## Dabow (18. November 2009)

Duides schrieb:


> schaut euch den rest ma noch an Candy mountain 1-3 und lamas mit hüten bei youtube^^



lol ? Charlie the Unicorn ? Das hab ich auch grad geschaut ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw : Server sind wieder oben / Antonidas EU ! Aber wieso ? Stand da nicht bis 11 Uhr ?


----------



## Resch (18. November 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> lol ? Charlie the Unicorn ? Das hab ich auch grad geschaut !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jetzt beschwert ihr euch wohl schon wenn sie früher on kommen?!^^


----------



## Dini (18. November 2009)

Alle Server wieder online!
Ich wünsch euch ne schöne Woche und bis nächsten Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)
*close*


----------



## Teal (9. Dezember 2009)

Möge der 3.3-Ansturm beginnen! *HinterFelsenverkriech*


----------



## Føøse (9. Dezember 2009)

Moin.

Meine Prognose: 11 Uhr wird wiedermal nix ^^
Frag mich sowieso warum die sich beim patchen nicht von vorne rein mehr Zeit nehmen, denn wirklich geklappt hats nie. Wenn dann mit übelsten Lags usw. 

Naja mal abwarten, ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren ^^


----------



## Darequi (9. Dezember 2009)

Na da dank ich doch dem Teal, das er diesen Fred wieder geöffnet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin auch schon gespannt, wie das mit dem server wird, ich werd auf jeden Fall um 11Uhr Gewehr bei Fuß stehen,
und versuchen, auf Malle online zu kommen, und dann direkt ICZ in Angriff nehmen. Quel&#8217;Delar und Schattengram stehen
natürlich ebendso auf der Liste.

Aber denkt an : "Never play on Patch Day"  -  oder lasst das "Mimimi" wegen den zeitweiligen Problemen ^^


----------



## Hank Smith (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich freu mich auf das Gruppensuchsytem. =)

Grade mit meinem Heiler, wenn dann mal ein freier Tag ansteht, frei von Familie und Jobs dann habe ich endlich mal Abends alle heros clear.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...und dafür dann bitte den Titel Freak. xD

Aber das ist die Traumwelt, meine reale  Welt sieht an 3.3 aus wie folgt:

7 Uhr aufstehen, um 8 bei Job 1 bis 16 Uhr und von 18-23:30 Job 2, zwischen drinnen noch eine Ratssitzung, achja, 'ne Weihnachtsfeier wäre auch noch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...denen ist nicht klar das 3.3 kommt. xD

Dann eben Donnerstag da bin ich schon um 20 Uhr zuhause. xD


----------



## Malassus (9. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir siehts so aus das ich wohl erst nach der Abendschule zum antesten komme, sprich irgendwas nach 23 Uhr ;-), was wahrscheinlich auch nicht das verkehrteste sein dürfte, ich bin auf jeden fall gespannt, ach übrigens mit Patchen an sich bin ich durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vicec (9. Dezember 2009)

hab dummerweise bis samstag frei

das heisst, nachher aufwachen, hoffen das wir 14 uhr durch haben und die server so ganz langsam wieder on kommen und vllt mal den raid in der 10er version antesten, da der stammraid erst morgen angesetzt ist

evtl auch die 80er twinks equippen da es ja free 4 all t9 gibt^^


----------



## Darequi (9. Dezember 2009)

Wie gut hab ichs da, das ich Fernschule von zu Hause aus mache, muss das Haus nich verlassen, kann mir meine Zeit zum lernen selbst einteilen. 
Muss aber leider morgen Abend einen über Ebay gewonnenen TFT Monitor abholen, das klaut mir mindestens 2Std Spielzeit am Nachmittag!


----------



## Annovella (9. Dezember 2009)

vicec schrieb:


> hab dummerweise bis samstag frei
> 
> das heisst, nachher aufwachen, hoffen das wir 14 uhr durch haben und die server so ganz langsam wieder on kommen und vllt mal den raid in der 10er version antesten, da der stammraid erst morgen angesetzt ist
> 
> evtl auch die 80er twinks equippen da es ja free 4 all t9 gibt^^




Da ich im Moment Krank bin und mein Rythmus im Arsch ist bin ich jetzt noch wach, habe natürlich auch frei und hoffe auf das gleiche. Also von gleich bis 14 Uhr pennen und dann ma guckn wies ausschaut.


----------



## soul6 (9. Dezember 2009)

Schönen guten Morgen liebe Community :-)

Kaffee ist fertig und Brötchen gibt es auch gleich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na dann schauen wir mal, wie´s wird mit 3.3. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy


----------



## Darequi (9. Dezember 2009)

soul6 schrieb:


> Kaffee ist fertig und Brötchen gibt es auch gleich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hoffe doch, du hast genug für die ganze Com?
ich hätt meinen gern heut zum wecken um 11Uhr


----------



## ofnadown (9. Dezember 2009)

guten morgen.den suchtis hier mal ein kanne kaffee und teller brötchen reinstelln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zepyros (9. Dezember 2009)

morgen auch


----------



## Vesir (9. Dezember 2009)

lol part 3 hat nur 9 mb


----------



## Malt (9. Dezember 2009)

*kaffee hinstellt* ....gähhn .... bei mir kommt nboch nix.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (9. Dezember 2009)

Guuuuuten Morgen ihr Lieben

*nen Teller Belegter Schrippen und ne Kanne Kaffee hinstell*

freut ihr euch auch so auf 3.3?

Naja nu heißt es warten und spekulieren wann die Server wirklich on gehen.

Ich sag NICHT vor 13 Uhr

was meint ihr?


----------



## Seawater (9. Dezember 2009)

Wird wohl noch ein wenig dauern. Bei den ganzen Änderungen die heute kommen, wohl eher länger...leider. Naja, freu mich schon drauf!!!


----------



## silbinator (9. Dezember 2009)

ich kann gar nichts down loaden und den patch kann ich auch nicht einschreiben lassen


----------



## Vesir (9. Dezember 2009)

hab mir den patch bei mmozone.de geholt 

hier


----------



## Seawater (9. Dezember 2009)

Bin ja mal auf das neue Grp. suchen Tool gespannt. Wenn das mal gut geht. Doch finde ich es echt gut. Hoffe, man findet wieder Leute für Naxx, da ich da die Erfolge noch brauche.


----------



## Dragonchen (9. Dezember 2009)

guten morgen 

also hab zwar schon per backgroundloader daten für den patch gezogen, aber habe gerade eben WoW gestartet und da stand nix von nem patch nur normale wartungsarbeiten bis 11 uhr .
Hat das nochwer??

Gruß drago


----------



## WeRkO (9. Dezember 2009)

Ohje, mein Server ist down.... Und wenn er wieder da ist sitz ich noch 5 Stunden inner Schule :X. 9 Stunden sind doof.


----------



## Sakulta (9. Dezember 2009)

ach jo, heute is ja mittwoch. dann brauch ich ja gar ned versuchen mich einzuloggen. 

na dann: kaffee schlürfen, kippchen, patch saugen und was anderes tun. mal schaun, wann die server wieder klappen, ob das wohl noch vorm spätdienst passiert...


----------



## silbinator (9. Dezember 2009)

bei mir stehts drinne das sie den patch aufspielen


----------



## Gwizzard (9. Dezember 2009)

Ui das Arsenal geht wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Numbe (9. Dezember 2009)

Morgen. *gähn*


----------



## Dragonchen (9. Dezember 2009)

jepp steht doch da

bin wohl noch ezwas zu müde


----------



## Galain (9. Dezember 2009)

Und immer schön in zehn zwei Minuten Abständen den WOW Client starten um zu schauen ob die Server wieder on sind =) Kann man ja jetzt schonmal mit anfangen *eg* Gut dass es so ist bei den meisten, sonst würd die Geburtenrate an solchen Tagen eklatant den Mount Everest erklimmen...
Wenn ich dannn morgen wieder dazu komm zu spielen läuft alles bestimmt schon wunderbar nach den Hotfixes und ein Tag Freispielzeit ist bestimmt auch dirn, weil heute nichts funktionieren wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Aufgrund von Aussagen Betroffener den Zeitwert angepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *ironie*


----------



## Manitu2007 (9. Dezember 2009)

in 10 min abstand? neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee im 2 min tackt ^^

und dann schön im sekundentackt nen fred eröffnen wieso man nich zockn kann ^^ aber dann im offi forum *grins*


----------



## Gwizzard (9. Dezember 2009)

Damit es nicht langweilig wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zepyros (9. Dezember 2009)

Kann ma fix wer ne seite posten zum patch downloaden ;D 
hab zwar welche aber der zeigt mir 9std an da geht was nicht klar ... 
Danke !


----------



## Dragonchen (9. Dezember 2009)

also im mom zieht er bei mir 788 mb ist das schon alles??


----------



## Gwizzard (9. Dezember 2009)

Zepyros schrieb:


> Kann ma fix wer ne seite posten zum patch downloaden ;D
> hab zwar welche aber der zeigt mir 9std an da geht was nicht klar ...
> Danke !



Mit dem Blizzard/Download Tool ?


----------



## Manitu2007 (9. Dezember 2009)

schäm dich Gwizzard

aus meinen augen du Blutelfe oder ich verführe..ähm Verfluche dich  und deine Strafe ist ein Tag mit meier Sukubus *fies grins*

vonwegen vertreibung der langeweile das bild macht ein eher noch mehr Depri 

und ne andere seite wow-source.com

da kann man den Patch in der Regel schneller laden

mfg


----------



## Galain (9. Dezember 2009)

Zepyros schrieb:


> Kann ma fix wer ne seite posten zum patch downloaden ;D
> hab zwar welche aber der zeigt mir 9std an da geht was nicht klar ...
> Danke !


PM an Dich ist unterwegs


----------



## Gwizzard (9. Dezember 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> schäm dich Gwizzard
> 
> aus meinen augen du Blutelfe oder ich verführe..ähm Verfluche dich  und deine Strafe ist ein Tag mit meier Sukubus *fies grins*



Nutze doch die Zeit sinnvoll, und mache einen Fraktionswechsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchbinArzt (9. Dezember 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Guuuuuten Morgen ihr Lieben
> 
> *nen Teller Belegter Schrippen und ne Kanne Kaffee hinstell*
> 
> ...



Es heißt zwar immer "Never play on Patch Day" aber heute habe ich ein ungewöhnlich gutes Gefühl bei der Sache.
Ich denke das die Server pünktlich gegen 11 Uhr online gehen werden. Und ja, ich freu mich riesig auf Patch 3.3 und 
hoffe bis 11 Uhr pünktlich zuhause zu sein ^^

Gruß,

Doc


----------



## Gwizzard (9. Dezember 2009)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Ich denke das die Server pünktlich gegen 11 Uhr online gehen werden. Und ja, ich freu mich riesig auf Patch 3.3 und
> hoffe bis 11 Uhr pünktlich zuhause zu sein ^^
> 
> Gruß,
> ...



Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mach lieber ein paar Überstunden das die Zeit schneller umgeht ^^


----------



## Interminator (9. Dezember 2009)

ich denke die ersten realmpools werden wahrscheinlich um 13 uhr da sein und die letzten so um 16-17 uhr aber naja is nur ne vermutung^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (9. Dezember 2009)

mag sein dass die server um 11 online sind aber durch den massen ansturm wird der loginserver kurzehand später down sein und wie immer entweder nordend oder die scherbe down sein...

und dann kommt nen notreset...und vor 12 wirds nix mit zoggn


----------



## IchbinArzt (9. Dezember 2009)

Gwizzard schrieb:


> Haha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne ne danke ^^ Da sitz ich lieber zuhause als auf der Arbeit und fluche das die Server noch nicht online sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich habe heute wirklich ein gutes Gefühl das sie pünktlich online sind. Ich meine ihr würdet es doch auch begrüßen wenn
meine Prophezeiung   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wirklich wird oder ???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Doc ^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (9. Dezember 2009)

sollte deine Prophezeiung der wahrheit entsprechen spendiere ich dir nen Haustier


----------



## MinaLestat (9. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen ihr lieben *gähn*


----------



## IchbinArzt (9. Dezember 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> sollte deine Prophezeiung der wahrheit entsprechen spendiere ich dir nen Haustier



Ist gebongt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Dragonchen (9. Dezember 2009)

hey Doc 

dein Avatar bild ist nice ^^


----------



## Herzbube (9. Dezember 2009)

Um die Wartezeit zu verkürzen muss ich das hier mit euch teilen xD

Bird is the Word 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchbinArzt (9. Dezember 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> hey Doc
> 
> dein Avatar bild ist nice ^^




Danke ^^ Hab ich noch nicht so lannge aber finds auch cool ^^ Das waren noch Zeiten ^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (9. Dezember 2009)

so ich glaub ich kann sagen

FÖRSTER

hab den Patch installiert

nun heißt es warten, warten, warten, warten.........


----------



## Mongo3 (9. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen. Ich wart schön in der Schule und hoffe das es ab 17.00 Uhr läuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So ab in den Unterricht XD


----------



## IchbinArzt (9. Dezember 2009)

Hoffen wir mal das heute nix schief geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich muss dann auch mal was tun ^^


----------



## Gwizzard (9. Dezember 2009)

Patch installiert, einloggen geht, jetzt nurnoch auf die Server warten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boeggla (9. Dezember 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> also im mom zieht er bei mir 788 mb ist das schon alles??



Bei mir kamen gerade nochmal 18MB dazu, das wars dann.


----------



## Manitu2007 (9. Dezember 2009)

da gibts nur noch ein problem.

mein Curse Client sagt mir er habe 10 Updates meiner addons, ich wart lieber bis 11 und mal schaun evtl hat qh auf ewig ausgedient wenn der blizz interne qh hoffentlich diesmal bugfrei implemntiert wurde.

ich freu mich auf das suche nach gruppe Tool. Hoffentlich wirds vielversprechend und man kann wieder alte inis oder mit twinks in low lvl instanzen gehen. 

Werd heut erstmal wie jeden tag nen HEro ini Marathon machen und ´38 Hero Marken abgreifen (x3 CHars) und dann guckn was es mit der Belohnung für die Random Ini auf sich hat.


----------



## Belgor (9. Dezember 2009)

So ne Tasse Kaffee und der Patch ist auch schon fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nachher direkt mal die neuen 5er Instanzen antesten !!



Belgor


----------



## ofnadown (9. Dezember 2009)

lol, die ami server sind schon wieder kompeltt down, wegen  bugs in massen. also können wir so gegen 17-18 uhr rechnen, das es vielleichgt die ersten zaghaften versuche von blizzards es gibt mal die server hochzufahren.


----------



## Zepyros (9. Dezember 2009)

Hoffen wir mal das Gegenteil ...


----------



## Belgor (9. Dezember 2009)

Werd ich mal solange was Left 4 Dead 2 zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ofnadown (9. Dezember 2009)

bruder spielt mit amiclient, war grad in den neuen insi drin, kam die medlung das den server erweiterte wartungsarbeiten unterzogen werden wegen entlichrs bugsfehlerbehebungen


----------



## Meeragus (9. Dezember 2009)

ofnadown schrieb:


> lol, die ami server sind schon wieder kompeltt down, wegen  bugs in massen. also können wir so gegen 17-18 uhr rechnen, das es vielleichgt die ersten zaghaften versuche von blizzards es gibt mal die server hochzufahren.



hast du etwa was anderes erwartet?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ofnadown (9. Dezember 2009)

na da bricht doch ab 11 uhr die große panik wele aus. kanns mir schon richtig vorstellen wenns dann nicht läuft ab den zeitpunkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Blôôdy. (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich hoffe trotzem mit 11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab heut frei und bin schon vor aufregung so frü aufgewacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zepyros (9. Dezember 2009)

Etwas für die Zeit ... :]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKqOnq_d4SQ
Sehr geiles Gespräch


----------



## Yatas (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke das die Server gegen 17 Uhr on kommen^^


----------



## .Blôôdy. (9. Dezember 2009)

Yatas sei mal nich so bescheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobby Ross (9. Dezember 2009)

komisch bei mir sind die ammi server alle online, nix von patcharbeiten , wenn ich um 4 ausser uni bin will ich zocken

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/realmstatus/


----------



## Mongo3 (9. Dezember 2009)

so lang die ab 17.00 uhr laufen ist alles ok ^^


----------



## Yatas (9. Dezember 2009)

thrall ist off aber das glaube schon seit 6 uhr heute morgen


----------



## SeToY (9. Dezember 2009)

Easy mädelz..

Für die meisten (ua.a. mich) heißt es nun erstmal: ARBEITEN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut gut...


----------



## .Blôôdy. (9. Dezember 2009)

wer bock auf ts? XD


----------



## Th0m45 (9. Dezember 2009)

SeToY schrieb:


> Easy mädelz..
> 
> Für die meisten (ua.a. mich) heißt es nun erstmal: ARBEITEN!
> 
> ...



dito ^^

Rechne mit den Servern sowieso net vor 15 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Blôôdy. (9. Dezember 2009)

jetz seit mal alle ned so optimistisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich will meine fünfer hc's heut machen ^^


----------



## StrangeFabs (9. Dezember 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> da gibts nur noch ein problem.
> 
> mein Curse Client sagt mir er habe 10 Updates meiner addons, ich wart lieber bis 11 und mal schaun evtl hat qh auf ewig ausgedient wenn der blizz interne qh hoffentlich diesmal bugfrei implemntiert wurde.
> 
> ...


Du hast aber schon die Patchnotes gelesen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1. Random WotLK-Ini (hero/normal) Belohnung ist kein Geheimnis, für hero einmal am Tag 2x Embleme des Frosts, danach jedes mal 2x Triumph. Normal gibt einmal pro Tag 2x Triumph danach nix.
2. Ignoriert die Zufallsfunktion IDs. Das heißt du kriegst zwar eine ID, wenn du aber heute schon alle WotLK-Inis durch hast und noch mal eine Random machen willst...wirst halt in eine gesteckt in der du schon warst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Somit gibts keine Begrenzung wieviel Triumphmarken du pro Tag machen kannst..und durch Random Dungeon gibts ja sogar nochmal 2 Triumph oben drauf. Wird nur knapp mit der Zeit auf 3 Chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)




.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> wer bock auf ts? XD


telefonsex? uhm.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schorki (9. Dezember 2009)

moin moin, lasst die zeit schnell vergehen solange ick noch krank bin ^^


----------



## Seawater (9. Dezember 2009)

vor 17uhr wird das nichts.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schorki (9. Dezember 2009)

abwarten, normal nicht aber vielleicht lernen sie ja mal.....positivdenk


----------



## Manitu2007 (9. Dezember 2009)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> wer bock auf ts? XD




schick mir ne pm und ich geb dir daten von meinem ts ^^ hab auch langeweile


----------



## Howjin15 (9. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kaffee aufstell

Kuchen verteil


----------



## Sony24 (9. Dezember 2009)

Zepyros schrieb:


> Etwas für die Zeit ... :]
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKqOnq_d4SQ
> Sehr geiles Gespräch




Ist ja wirklich zu Geil.*gg*

Leider gibts solche fälle aber wirklich, na vielleicht nicht so extrem.

Hab das aber auch beim letzen pdk rnd gesagt, sie sollen bitte nachsichtig mit mir sein hab den Char erst gestern gekauft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belgor (9. Dezember 2009)

Das muss man gesehen haben ^^ So ne RTL Verarsche in WoW nachgespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFM74KDhEsQ...feature=related



Belgor


----------



## Edou (9. Dezember 2009)

moin ihr lieben


----------



## arenasturm (9. Dezember 2009)

tach zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (9. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> moin ihr lieben



Gutn Morgn


----------



## Zepyros (9. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> moin ihr lieben



Morgen :]


----------



## Mindadar (9. Dezember 2009)

Mag wer mit mir wetten wieviele Themen heut noch aufgmacht werden wegen 3.3? 
mhm bestimmt noch 10 "Fehler beim patchen" Threrads, 5 "Was ist neu threads" und mindestens 20 "mimimi ich kann nicht spielen" threads ^^


----------



## Howjin15 (9. Dezember 2009)

Belgor schrieb:


> Das muss man gesehen haben ^^ So ne RTL Verarsche in WoW nachgespielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Epic :O


----------



## Howjin15 (9. Dezember 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Mag wer mit mir wetten wieviele Themen heut noch aufgmacht werden wegen 3.3?
> mhm bestimmt noch 10 "Fehler beim patchen" Threrads, 5 "Was ist neu threads" und mindestens 20 "mimimi ich kann nicht spielen" threads ^^




Na aber Mindestens :O


----------



## Edou (9. Dezember 2009)

mein patch hatt probleme gemacht =/ ein glück dass ich direkt wow geöffnet hab dann hatts gefundzt und nun nurnoch auf die server warten ^^


----------



## Mindadar (9. Dezember 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Mag wer mit mir wetten wieviele Themen heut noch aufgmacht werden wegen 3.3?
> mhm bestimmt noch 10 "Fehler beim patchen" Threrads, 5 "Was ist neu threads" und mindestens 20 "mimimi ich kann nicht spielen" threads ^^



Edit: die nächsten tage werden noch mindestens 20 threads kommen "wieso ist mein eq zu low für die neuen 5er inis?" etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (9. Dezember 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Edit: die nächsten tage werden noch mindestens 20 threads kommen "wieso ist mein eq zu low für die neuen 5er inis?" etc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Lachkrampf inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ungodly (9. Dezember 2009)

Ach was freue ich mich immer auf den Patchday... Einloggen und zocken. Ach ja die Freude bereiten mir immer die Leute, die ohne Ihre Addons nix auf den Schirm bekommen...^^ Raid abgesagt, Addon geht nicht *haha* Ach ich werde heute wieder meinen Spass haben...


----------



## Edou (9. Dezember 2009)

Ungodly schrieb:


> Ach was freue ich mich immer auf den Patchday... Einloggen und zocken. Ach ja die Freude bereiten mir immer die Leute, die ohne Ihre Addons nix auf den Schirm bekommen...^^ Raid abgesagt, Addon geht nicht *haha* Ach ich werde heute wieder meinen Spass haben...


hihi,naja ich werd heut erstma twinkn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich ohne xperl heil ich nicht gerne (auch wenn ichs kann *gg)


----------



## Mindadar (9. Dezember 2009)

Ungodly schrieb:


> Ach was freue ich mich immer auf den Patchday... Einloggen und zocken. Ach ja die Freude bereiten mir immer die Leute, die ohne Ihre Addons nix auf den Schirm bekommen...^^ Raid abgesagt, Addon geht nicht *haha* Ach ich werde heute wieder meinen Spass haben...



Ich auch: forum beobachten und schauen was passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 achja und nebenbei mal patch auf pc hauen und dann lappi ma wieder formatieren und da auch wieder wow drauf instalieren ^^


----------



## Seawater (9. Dezember 2009)

Geht alle wieder ins Bett, vor heute Abend wird das eh nix! Die Amis haben zB. grad tierische Probs. Denke, das wird hier nicht anders sein (leider).


----------



## pet301 (9. Dezember 2009)

oh mein gott....ich komm nicht ins spiel^^


----------



## Seawater (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich leg mich wieder hin gn8


----------



## Mongo3 (9. Dezember 2009)

progammieren in der schule ist so öde....


Kaffee und Schokonikoläuse verteil


----------



## Metalone (9. Dezember 2009)

Seawater schrieb:


> Ich leg mich wieder hin gn8




Jo hau rein


----------



## bigenni (9. Dezember 2009)

Seawater schrieb:


> Ich leg mich wieder hin gn8




ich komm mit kuscheln....wer kommt noch mit???????????????????


----------



## Cruzia (9. Dezember 2009)

Ohhh mein Gott ich hoffe dass ist bei uns net so...ich mein die Amis ham doch auch dauernd Stromausfälle und bei uns geht meistens das Licht....

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und somit freue ich mich heute abend auf einen anspruchsvollen Run ^^

Bis dahin LG die Cruzi


----------



## Satricon (9. Dezember 2009)

Ne Gnom sind so unhandlich zum kuscheln

Moin @all


----------



## StrangeFabs (9. Dezember 2009)

Mongo3 schrieb:


> progammieren in der schule ist so öde....
> 
> 
> Kaffee und Schokonikoläuse verteil


Was "programmiert" ihr denn? HTML? Logo? Delphi?  Oder was ernsthaftes?


----------



## Schorki (9. Dezember 2009)

kommt aufs kuscheln drauf an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kingskorn (9. Dezember 2009)

jaaa ich leg mich auch ncoh  ne runde hin, um 12 arbeiten.... shit warum ned morgen arbeiten und nachmittag frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rubinweapon (9. Dezember 2009)

Schorki schrieb:


> kommt aufs kuscheln drauf an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich kuschel dann doch lieber mit weiblichen echten menschen oO^^ 

btw mirs boring


----------



## Tyraila (9. Dezember 2009)

soo mein kind hat mich nun geweckt :> 



wie gehts euch allen sooo?


----------



## RaSeXeS (9. Dezember 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> soo mein kind hat mich nun geweckt :>
> 
> 
> 
> wie gehts euch allen sooo?



ganz gut und selbst?^^


----------



## Edou (9. Dezember 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> soo mein kind hat mich nun geweckt :>
> 
> 
> 
> wie gehts euch allen sooo?


hast du´n braves kind :O es weckt dich erst um 10 uhr


btw mir gehts gut,und dir?


----------



## Goerni (9. Dezember 2009)

StrangeFabs schrieb:


> Was "programmiert" ihr denn? HTML? Logo? Delphi?  Oder was ernsthaftes?



Juhu, programmieren wir alle mal ne Runde HTML... Also wer HTML auch nur ansatzweise in Programmieren erlernt hat sich wohl die falsche Schule/falsches Studium ausgesucht xD


----------



## Tyraila (9. Dezember 2009)

yep, :> danke mir gehts auch gut


----------



## Razuul (9. Dezember 2009)

Und wieder einmal warten. 

Also ich hab mich jetzt nochmal kundig gemacht, die Ami Server bis auf "Thrall" sind alle online.

Hoffen wir mal das es bei uns auch relativ gnädig abläuft.

btw Guten Morgen an alle. Ich bin schon fit war schon fleissig und nu hab ich langeweile :-(

Haut rein und geniesst die neuen Features 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwizzard (9. Dezember 2009)

StrangeFabs schrieb:


> Was "programmiert" ihr denn? HTML? Logo? Delphi?  Oder was ernsthaftes?



Wie ich zuletzt in Schule war, C#


----------



## dergrossegonzo (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin gespannt, wir haben schon 25 Mann die nur drauf warten die Zitadelle zu stürmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber am Patchtag wirds wohl eher eine TS Schlacht werden. 

Was für Probs haben denn die Amis ? 

Lags ? Oder echte Gameplay Sachen ?

Noch eine Stunde bis 11 - wetten die verlängern bis 15 Uhr ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mongo3 (9. Dezember 2009)

ich würde gern mit kommen, aber häng hier fest ^^


----------



## Mongo3 (9. Dezember 2009)

StrangeFabs schrieb:


> Was "programmiert" ihr denn? HTML? Logo? Delphi?  Oder was ernsthaftes?




Delphi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Sry für doppelpost aber das i-net ist sooooooo langsam hier ^^


----------



## Kazanta (9. Dezember 2009)

Gwizzard schrieb:


> Wie ich zuletzt in Schule war, C#



Delphi ftw!
Ich weiß es ist traurig :'(


----------



## Tazmal (9. Dezember 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Noch eine Stunde bis 11 - wetten die verlängern bis 15 Uhr ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und wenn? dann geht auch keine welt unter, ich gehe um 11 erstmal gemütlich arbeiten und schau heute abend nach feierabend mal kurz rein.

Mich interessiert der patch eh nicht, das einzige was ich heute vllt tun werde ist eine 5er ini zu testen aber das ist auch noch nicht sicher


----------



## Scharamo (9. Dezember 2009)

Bin dafür das die server um 11 online sind... need 43.000 RUF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goschie (9. Dezember 2009)

Gwizzard schrieb:


> Wie ich zuletzt in Schule war, C#



Mit C# in der Schule programmieren ... Wie schön das wäre^^

Bei uns eher Prolog und Java :/

mfg


----------



## Aquania (9. Dezember 2009)

Huhu,

bezgl US: die haben einige Probs, wird bestimmt wieder lustig heute^^

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/patchnotes/breakingnews.html

December 8, 2009 6:24 PM
We are currently experiencing issues due to the heavy traffic which is causing instability on various realms and instances. We are actively investigating these issues and resolving them as quickly as possible. Thank you for your patience.

December 7, 2009 12:50 PM
We have recently seen an increase in the number of scam messages going out to players. While they may look official, we want to remind players that Blizzard Entertainment will never ask for your password and messages that do this are scams with the intention of stealing your account. Please visit the forums and website for further account security information.


----------



## Belgor (9. Dezember 2009)

Der Exorzist in WoW Style !! Mama hat den WoW-Account gekündigt ... zwar fake aber dum bleibt dum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_zicVmhAII&NR=1


Belgor


----------



## pet301 (9. Dezember 2009)

wie ich das letztemal in der schule war, da konnte man noch nicht mal nen fernseher programmieren


----------



## Cruzia (9. Dezember 2009)

falls es länger dauert einfach noch nen Käffchen trinekn udn nen klaren Kopp kriegen ^^


----------



## StrangeFabs (9. Dezember 2009)

Gwizzard schrieb:


> Wie ich zuletzt in Schule war, C#


Reden wir jetzt von einer private Schule (Aus/Fortbildung) oder von einer staatlichen Schule (Pflicht). Also nicht dass es in privaten Schulen immer besser läuft...
Zu meiner Zeit -okay das ist auch ein wenig her- da war das was sich in der Schule "programmieren" oder gar "Informatikuntericht" schimpfte ganz gruselig. Offensichtlich sind sie inzwischen weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht wird ja doch was aus der Jugend, wenn sie nicht die ganze Zeit auf buffed surfen wurde nur um zu lesen dass die Server immernoch nicht online sind ^^

Prolog...ich bin eher "pro-lol" dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und naja Java lebt wenigstens noch..auch wenns ziemlich fies ist wenn man ernsthaft was machen will.


----------



## Tazmal (9. Dezember 2009)

Das schlimmste ist das ich erst um 11 arbeiten gehe und sogar aoc heute patch aufspielt ... also gibts nichts das man ansatzweise tun könnte bis 11.

Naja was solls, der tag wird schon irgendwie rum gehen ...

Ich freue mich immer mittwochs auf dieses forum da gibts jede menge humor, wie jeder 2te vorm pc hockt und hofft das die wow server wieder gehen und dann heult weil es lagt und co.

Erinnert euch doch mal an die alten tage da gabs teilweise erst abends um 21 uhr nen onlineserver 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. Dezember 2009)

Belgor schrieb:


> Der Exorzist in WoW Style !! Mama hat den WoW-Account gekündigt ... zwar fake aber dum bleibt dum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


omg,was fürn müll^^ so gestört..omfg


----------



## Mindadar (9. Dezember 2009)

Tazmal schrieb:


> Das schlimmste ist das ich erst um 11 arbeiten gehe und sogar aoc heute patch aufspielt ... also gibts nichts das man ansatzweise tun könnte bis 11.
> 
> Naja was solls, der tag wird schon irgendwie rum gehen ...
> 
> ...



dann helf uns diesen thread auf seite 100.000 zu kriegen ^^


----------



## Azurosi (9. Dezember 2009)

Hey Ho Jungs und Mädels,

hab mich jetz auch mal dazu entschlossen mich zu registrieren und hier mit zu mischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also, ich bin der neue und werd jetz mittwochs öfter vorbei schauen ;D

auf ein gutes miteinander :>


----------



## arenasturm (9. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arenasturm (9. Dezember 2009)

Azurosi schrieb:


> Hey Ho Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> hab mich jetz auch mal dazu entschlossen mich zu registrieren und hier mit zu mischen
> 
> ...



tach gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felìcìtaz (9. Dezember 2009)

LAAAAAANGWEILIG!^^

da hab ich heut mal zeit, und es ist mittwoch... fu!


----------



## Mindadar (9. Dezember 2009)

Azurosi schrieb:


> Hey Ho Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> hab mich jetz auch mal dazu entschlossen mich zu registrieren und hier mit zu mischen
> 
> ...



Na dann herzlich willkommen und.....haste mal nen kaffee?


----------



## WolfofPain (9. Dezember 2009)

Hier mir auch LANGWEILIG !! ^^


----------



## arenasturm (9. Dezember 2009)

erzählt jemand nen witz ?^^


----------



## Mindadar (9. Dezember 2009)

WolfofPain schrieb:


> Hier mir auch LANGWEILIG !! ^^



Dann erstell nen thread ind fang an zu meckern warum dein server net online ist :>


----------



## Plutor (9. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Ihr

Also ich weiß nicht ob jemand schon geschrieben hat das er das gleiche problem hat wie ich,also wenn ich WoW startelädt er bis ca.70% und dann kommt eine Meldung: Die Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Blizzard Entertainment\Wrath of the Lich King\Uninstall.xml.temp" konnte nicht erstellt werden. Falls dieser Fehler auch weiterhin auftritt, verwenden Sie bitte das Reparaturprogramm. Gegebenfalls muss das Spiel deinstalliert und anschließend neu installiert werden. Sollte sich das Problem durch diese Maßnahmen nicht beheben lassen, kontaktieren Sie bitte unseren technischen Kundendienst. (InstallerFile::Create)

hat das noch jemand? liebt das an mir oder genereller fehler??? Sorry bin "nur" ein Mädchen und hab nicht so den Plan davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. Dezember 2009)

SCRUUUUUUUUBS!!!!!


----------



## Yatas (9. Dezember 2009)

Darfst eig. erst ab 11 meckern wenn die Server dann net on sind^^


----------



## arenasturm (9. Dezember 2009)

repair.exe durchlatsche lassen pluto  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Die_Schlange (9. Dezember 2009)

mal ne frage, ich habe wenn ich wow starte rechts kein info fenster, wie lange die wartungsarbeiten dauern, sind die bis jetzt noch regülär bis 11 ?


----------



## VsFs (9. Dezember 2009)

Oder einfach als Administrator ausführen.


----------



## Yatas (9. Dezember 2009)

http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/inde...ml?locale=de_de da steht immer die Info


----------



## Mindadar (9. Dezember 2009)

Plutor schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr
> 
> Also ich weiß nicht ob jemand schon geschrieben hat das er das gleiche problem hat wie ich,also wenn ich WoW startelädt er bis ca.70% und dann kommt eine Meldung: Die Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Blizzard Entertainment\Wrath of the Lich King\Uninstall.xml.temp" konnte nicht erstellt werden. Falls dieser Fehler auch weiterhin auftritt, verwenden Sie bitte das Reparaturprogramm. Gegebenfalls muss das Spiel deinstalliert und anschließend neu installiert werden. Sollte sich das Problem durch diese Maßnahmen nicht beheben lassen, kontaktieren Sie bitte unseren technischen Kundendienst. (InstallerFile::Create)
> 
> ...



Mhm ladt dir den patch von ner externen seite....und das "ich bin nur ein mädchen" zählt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
buffed zb hat den patch auch zum download gucksu Hier


----------



## Die_Schlange (9. Dezember 2009)

cool hoffentlich komen die wieder um 11, die letzten patches war es ja immer um 11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 soll auch diesmal so sein will die neuen 5er innis sehen und so


----------



## Felìcìtaz (9. Dezember 2009)

maaaaaaan, ist dat immernoch net 11?^^


----------



## IchbinArzt (9. Dezember 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> komisch bei mir sind die ammi server alle online, nix von patcharbeiten , wenn ich um 4 ausser uni bin will ich zocken
> 
> http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/realmstatus/



So endlich zuhause  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also zur Zeit laufen bis auf einen Server alle in den USA. Selbst wenn die dort offline gehen wegen Bugs heißt das nicht das uns das auch passieren wird. Zudem wissen 
ja dann die europäischen Leute von Blizz was zu tun ist. Es sei denn ein Hai hat mal wieder am Telefonkabel im Atlantik geknabbert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
38 Min bis gooo ^^

Gruß, 

Doc


----------



## Destilatus (9. Dezember 2009)

Ahh ich bin echt schon gespannt, ich hoff nur das Twinken wird jetzt um einiges einfacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (9. Dezember 2009)

Die_Schlange schrieb:


> mal ne frage, ich habe wenn ich wow starte rechts kein info fenster, wie lange die wartungsarbeiten dauern, sind die bis jetzt noch regülär bis 11 ?



Hmm is das nicht links das Fenster ^^ Aber bei mis is auch keine Info. Dauert eh länger als 11 Uhr


----------



## Mindadar (9. Dezember 2009)

Die_Schlange schrieb:


> cool hoffentlich komen die wieder um 11, die letzten patches war es ja immer um 11
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ach und wenns 11:45 wäre wärs mir schnubbe ^^ ich erstell deshalb mit sicherheit keinen thread und flame "ahhhh mein server ist down und DU hast ihn kaputt gemacht"


----------



## arenasturm (9. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  go blizz go


----------



## Neiranus (9. Dezember 2009)

kommt euch das patch auch so klein vor? Ich habe nur 800mb runtergeladen und auch schon installiert. Da muss doch noch was kommen oder


----------



## Plutor (9. Dezember 2009)

VsFs schrieb:


> Oder einfach als Administrator ausführen.




Supi hat funktioniert.....vielen Dank


----------



## Mindadar (9. Dezember 2009)

Destilatus schrieb:


> Ahh ich bin echt schon gespannt, ich hoff nur das Twinken wird jetzt um einiges einfacher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sigh


----------



## Yatas (9. Dezember 2009)

hoffe mal das ich dropp glück mit dolchen habe in den 5er inis


----------



## Nexus.X (9. Dezember 2009)

Moin zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VsFs (9. Dezember 2009)

Jep, hab auch nur 10 minuten gebraucht um den Patch zu laden.


----------



## Azurosi (9. Dezember 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Na dann herzlich willkommen und.....haste mal nen kaffee?



Nu kloar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grad frisch aufgesetzt. *rüber reich*


----------



## StrangeFabs (9. Dezember 2009)

Plutor schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr
> 
> Also ich weiß nicht ob jemand schon geschrieben hat das er das gleiche problem hat wie ich,also wenn ich WoW startelädt er bis ca.70% und dann kommt eine Meldung: Die Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Blizzard Entertainment\Wrath of the Lich King\Uninstall.xml.temp" konnte nicht erstellt werden. Falls dieser Fehler auch weiterhin auftritt, verwenden Sie bitte das Reparaturprogramm. Gegebenfalls muss das Spiel deinstalliert und anschließend neu installiert werden. Sollte sich das Problem durch diese Maßnahmen nicht beheben lassen, kontaktieren Sie bitte unseren technischen Kundendienst. (InstallerFile::Create)
> 
> ...


Nehme an Windows Vista (oder 7), einfach mal WoW als Admin starten (Rechtsklick aufs WoW-Icon und dann "Als Administrator ausführen")

Pfff, reit ruhig auf dem Klischee rum, Mädchen hätten keine Ahnung von Computern <.< machts niemanden leichter oder sympathischer *grml* Geholfen wird sowieso jedem.

---
Ich hoffe wenn ich heut abend nach Hause komme läuft alles flüssig und ich kann wenigstens die Erste der neuen 5er machen..und da droppt dann auch mein Quel'Delar Questitem gleich beim ersten Trash :> *träum*


----------



## Mindadar (9. Dezember 2009)

Yatas schrieb:


> hoffe mal das ich dropp glück mit dolchen haben in den 5er inis



gibts schu ne loot liste?


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (9. Dezember 2009)

Neiranus schrieb:


> kommt euch das patch auch so klein vor? Ich habe nur 800mb runtergeladen und auch schon installiert. Da muss doch noch was kommen oder



Hmm kann schon reichen soviel ist das ja nciht is ja erst ein Flügel da von der Zitadelle


----------



## Helikon (9. Dezember 2009)

So nun auch zeit gefunden hab ,mal hallo zu schreiben.
Mittwochs find ich immer toll ,ist mein Haushalt immer schon bei zeiten fertig.
Nun warten wir halt noch bissel , und dann wird alles gut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felìcìtaz (9. Dezember 2009)

ich nehm auch nen kaffee, pls^^


----------



## Cal1baN (9. Dezember 2009)

Neiranus schrieb:


> kommt euch das patch auch so klein vor? Ich habe nur 800mb runtergeladen und auch schon installiert. Da muss doch noch was kommen oder




mh ist echt klein für so nen großen Patch eigentlich, naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wette um 11:00 steht dann 13:00 Uhr um 13:00 Uhr dann 15:00 Uhr usw, wie beim letzten patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yatas (9. Dezember 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> gibts schu ne loot liste?



weiß nicht nur auf den test servern sind sehr oft dolche gedroppt^^


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (9. Dezember 2009)

Hmm auf jedenfall hab ich immer min 5 Aktualisierungen für die Addons wenn ich den Curse Client aufmache ^^ Also Beschäftigung ist vorhanden


----------



## Kazanta (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich würd sagen ihr nennt mal die Gildenränge in euren Gilden!

Bei uns gibt es: Mitglied, Ohneglied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und bei euch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (9. Dezember 2009)

Neiranus schrieb:


> kommt euch das patch auch so klein vor? Ich habe nur 800mb runtergeladen und auch schon installiert. Da muss doch noch was kommen oder




Na zum glück wars das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neiranus (9. Dezember 2009)

aber warum ist das so wenig ? das 3.2 patch war doch fast 1,5gb groß und jetzt kommen 3 neue inis 1 riesen großer raid und dass sollen nur 800 mb sein, kommt mir komisch vor


----------



## WolfofPain (9. Dezember 2009)

VORSICHT Mindadar is schlecht gelaunt ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






p.s.: noch 23min ^^


----------



## IchbinArzt (9. Dezember 2009)

WolfofPain schrieb:


> VORSICHT Mindadar is schlecht gelaunt ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Noch 23 min ????? um 10:27 Uhr ? Laut meiner Rechnung sind das noch 33 Minuten *klugscheiß*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StrangeFabs (9. Dezember 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> gibts schu ne loot liste?


mmo-champion.com


----------



## Yatas (9. Dezember 2009)

Neiranus schrieb:


> aber warum ist das so wenig ? das 3.2 patch war doch fast 1,5gb groß und jetzt kommen 3 neue inis 1 riesen großer raid und dass sollen nur 800 mb sein, kommt mir komisch vor



hm vlt. weil nur ein flügel in icc offen ist und jedes mal vlt. ein neuer patch kommt oder so


----------



## Tazmal (9. Dezember 2009)

Neiranus schrieb:


> aber warum ist das so wenig ? das 3.2 patch war doch fast 1,5gb groß und jetzt kommen 3 neue inis 1 riesen großer raid und dass sollen nur 800 mb sein, kommt mir komisch vor



3 inis in einem gebäude, warum sollte da ein großer patch kommen? 

alternativ sollte man vllt auch davon ausgehen das noch nicht alles drinne ist, immerhin wurde oft gesagt das der patch erst 2010 kommt, abwarten


----------



## Mindadar (9. Dezember 2009)

WolfofPain schrieb:


> VORSICHT Mindadar is schlecht gelaunt ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


muh? gut das du weiß wie es mir geht ^.^eig binsch heut gut drauf. Was mich nur leicht aufregt ist der fuck bildschirm zuhause -.-...aber naja wenn er net funnzt nacher hat mein kleener bruder heut abend keinen mehr xD


----------



## bruderelfe (9. Dezember 2009)

Moin zusammen!
so nach 5min war mein patchday abgeschlossen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
harren wir den dingen die ab 11uhr auf uns zukommen!


----------



## Destilatus (9. Dezember 2009)

Neiranus schrieb:


> aber warum ist das so wenig ? das 3.2 patch war doch fast 1,5gb groß und jetzt kommen 3 neue inis 1 riesen großer raid und dass sollen nur 800 mb sein, kommt mir komisch vor




hmm keine ahnung .. evlt hat es blizz einfach hinbekommen das alles kleiner zu gestalten ... also ich sehe die größe des Patchs nicht als negativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neiranus (9. Dezember 2009)

WolfofPain nutzt die 30 min bis um 11 uhr und lern Mathe ^^


----------



## Tazmal (9. Dezember 2009)

WolfofPain schrieb:


> p.s.: noch 23min ^^



ich glaube eher noch 3 stunden und 33 minuten *g*

von mir aus können die server erst um 21 uhr rdy sein


----------



## Edou (9. Dezember 2009)

mi rist langweilig ich hol mir beim bäcker nebnan nun erstmal frische brötchen bis gleich^^


----------



## Neiranus (9. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWxPxJsrvnM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (9. Dezember 2009)

*uriniert  mal grosszügig auf den Kaffeetisch*

...huch ...kommt ja nur Staub.....

...jemand Kaffeeweisser?


----------



## Cal1baN (9. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> mi rist langweilig ich hol mir beim bäcker nebnan nun erstmal frische brötchen bis gleich^^



guten hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azurosi (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich muss meine Projektarbeit für die IHK noch fertig machen. ich hab null bock. will einer für mich fertig schreiben? ^^


----------



## Tazmal (9. Dezember 2009)

Neiranus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uralt, aus 60er zeiten, *gähn*


----------



## bruderelfe (9. Dezember 2009)

so gehe mal kippen und kaffe holen bg!


----------



## Felìcìtaz (9. Dezember 2009)

ich glaub ich hol mir auch mal was essbares... kann ja noch dauern!^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neiranus (9. Dezember 2009)

noch mal ne frage, es gibt ja diese questreihe die einen durch die 3 neuen Inis führt, nimmt man die in der ini an oder vor dem eingangs portal?


----------



## Angelcurse (9. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

also ich kriege den Patch gar nicht erst installiert :-( Kommt die Fehlermeldung

"Speichermedium konnte nicht initialisiert werden. Sie haben möglicherweise keinen Schreibzugriff auf den Zielpfad."

Kann jemand etwas damit anfangen?

Könnte es möglicherweise daran liegen, dass ich nach Neuinstallation des OS den WoW-Ordner nur rüberkopiert habe und damit spiele (das Spiel also nicht noch mal richtig installiert habe)? Hat bisher allerdings geklappt^^

Überprüfe gerade die ganzen Dateien, mal gucken ob er was findet ...


----------



## _Vonhínten_ (9. Dezember 2009)

Neiranus schrieb:


> noch mal ne frage, es gibt ja diese questreihe die einen durch die 3 neuen Inis führt, nimmt man die in der ini an oder vor dem eingangs portal?




glaub in dalaran nimmt man die an


----------



## Destilatus (9. Dezember 2009)

och manno ist das langweilig ^^ da hat mensch schonmal frei und jetzt noch warten bis die server on sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lygoth (9. Dezember 2009)

hat bei mir auch noch 15MB gezogen und dann aber bei 70% abgebrochen...

kann ich eigentlich erst installieren wenn die Server wieder hochgefahren sind? Sorry für die vielleicht blöde Frage aber ich bin selten am Patchday um 10:30 vormittags zu Hause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. Dezember 2009)

Cal1baN schrieb:


> guten hunger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


re und dankö 

*frische brötchen und nutella und so in den raum stell*
*dazu noch Kaffee verteil*


----------



## Mindadar (9. Dezember 2009)

Destilatus schrieb:


> och manno ist das langweilig ^^ da hat mensch schonmal frei und jetzt noch warten bis die server on sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



thats wow ubnd außerdem haben se es angesagt gestern und vorgestern und mmochampion schun davor...


----------



## Destilatus (9. Dezember 2009)

Angelcurse schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also ich kriege den Patch gar nicht erst installiert :-( Kommt die Fehlermeldung
> 
> ...




Ähm installier das mal unter Admin rechten


----------



## Maerad (9. Dezember 2009)

Grad festgestellt das ich zuviel auf diversen Imageboards verweile ... oder hat einer ausser mir beim Trailer auch gleich gelesen "Fail of the Lichking" anstatt "Fall of the" ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yatas (9. Dezember 2009)

_Vonhínten_ schrieb:


> glaub in dalaran nimmt man die an



in Dalaran vor der Horde oder Ally Bank soweit ich das weiß


----------



## Destilatus (9. Dezember 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> thats wow ubnd außerdem haben se es angesagt gestern und vorgestern und mmochampion schun davor...



Na das ist klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich kann ja nix dafür wenn Chef sagt "heute und morgen frei" und nun das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (9. Dezember 2009)

Maerad schrieb:


> Grad festgestellt das ich zuviel auf diversen Imageboards verweile ... oder hat einer ausser mir beim Trailer auch gleich gelesen "Fail of the Lichking" anstatt "Fall of the" ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jeder 2te wow spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druak (9. Dezember 2009)

Lygoth schrieb:


> hat bei mir auch noch 15MB gezogen und dann aber bei 70% abgebrochen...
> 
> kann ich eigentlich erst installieren wenn die Server wieder hochgefahren sind? Sorry für die vielleicht blöde Frage aber ich bin selten am Patchday um 10:30 vormittags zu Hause
> 
> ...


kannst auch ohne die Server installieren.

Wirst warscheinlich nur gerade das Problem haben das sich tausende von Spielern den PAtch ziehen und das ganze eine wenig überlastet ist.


----------



## RaSeXeS (9. Dezember 2009)

Lygoth schrieb:


> hat bei mir auch noch 15MB gezogen und dann aber bei 70% abgebrochen...
> 
> kann ich eigentlich erst installieren wenn die Server wieder hochgefahren sind? Sorry für die vielleicht blöde Frage aber ich bin selten am Patchday um 10:30 vormittags zu Hause
> 
> ...



einfach WoW, immer als Administrator starten, dann sollte es fast immer funktionieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StrangeFabs (9. Dezember 2009)

Tazmal schrieb:


> 3 inis in einem gebäude, warum sollte da ein großer patch kommen?
> 
> alternativ sollte man vllt auch davon ausgehen das noch nicht alles drinne ist, immerhin wurde oft gesagt das der patch erst 2010 kommt, abwarten


Woot? Nur weil die Inis alle im Eiskronekomplex sind heißt das nicht dass es alles "ein Gebäude" ist.
Oft wird ja auch gesagt die 5er wären eine Ini mit Flügeln wie Naxx - falsch! Jede 5er hat eine eigene ID und ist getrennt von den anderen.
Der Content wird in Schüben kommen, jedes mal wenn ein neuer Teil von ICC geöffnet wird, gibts die dazugehörigen Daten. Das verhindert auch unnötiges Spoilern des Endkampfes im vorraus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paradiso (9. Dezember 2009)

Also um mal alles praktisch zu sehen *hust,hust*

2 MINUTEN NACH SERVERHOCHFAHREN KÖNNEN DIE WIEDER RUNTERFAHREN xD

Ihr müsst euch mal vorstellen, dass mindestens 1000 - 2000 Leute pro Realmpool direkt ins neue LFG system gehen und somit wird das mal sowas von explodieren xD


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (9. Dezember 2009)

Damit vertreibe ich mir die Zeit:

Finale der WCG 2009 in WC3 ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cN-3uwWu4rY Teil 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brIoQmNJBl0 Teil 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_d3MwAOP20I Teil 3


----------



## Neiranus (9. Dezember 2009)

ich bin armer kleiner Schüler und habe die scheiß Grippe. Nein nicht die oink oink ganz normale  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Vonhínten_ (9. Dezember 2009)

Maerad schrieb:


> Grad festgestellt das ich zuviel auf diversen Imageboards verweile ... oder hat einer ausser mir beim Trailer auch gleich gelesen "Fail of the Lichking" anstatt "Fall of the" ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab auch fail of the Lichking gelesen <.<


----------



## Crash_hunter (9. Dezember 2009)

Gute morgen! 

*Nutella hinstell, Tee greif, enstpannt ausatmen* AHHHHHH!! 


Um was gehts den so?^^


----------



## Ravahna (9. Dezember 2009)

Lygoth schrieb:


> hat bei mir auch noch 15MB gezogen und dann aber bei 70% abgebrochen...
> 
> kann ich eigentlich erst installieren wenn die Server wieder hochgefahren sind? Sorry für die vielleicht blöde Frage aber ich bin selten am Patchday um 10:30 vormittags zu Hause
> 
> ...



ne bei mir is der patch schon komplett Runtergeladen/installiert nu noch warten obs mit 11:00 was wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (9. Dezember 2009)

btw server wieder oben!


----------



## Th0m45 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ravahna schrieb:


> ne bei mir is der patch schon komplett Runtergeladen/installiert nu noch warten obs mit 11:00 was wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da brauchst net warte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (9. Dezember 2009)

nurn scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (9. Dezember 2009)

_Vonhínten_ schrieb:


> hab auch fail of the Lichking gelesen <.<



auch zuerst gelesen xD


----------



## Neiranus (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann es mir nicht verkneifen ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Für die Allianz bis in den Tod  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchbinArzt (9. Dezember 2009)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Also um mal alles praktisch zu sehen *hust,hust*
> 
> 2 MINUTEN NACH SERVERHOCHFAHREN KÖNNEN DIE WIEDER RUNTERFAHREN xD
> 
> Ihr müsst euch mal vorstellen, dass mindestens 1000 - 2000 Leute pro Realmpool direkt ins neue LFG system gehen und somit wird das mal sowas von explodieren xD




Naja im Prinzip ist das neue Suche Nacht Gruppe System vergleichbar mit dem bereits bestehenden PVP System was die Leute innerhalb eines Realmpools auf BGs 
zusammenbringt nur das man hier halt auch die Namen lesen kann. Wenn ich die Patch details richtig gelesen habe kann man auch nur in einem Such System sein. 
Also entweder nur Gruppensuchen, Raidsuche oder Warteschlange für PvP oder Arena.

Übrigens ist der Suche nach Gruppe Channel endlich wieder da !!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Also Wenn man in einer der Hauptstädte ist landet man wie beim Handelschannel auch im SNG ^^


----------



## Destilatus (9. Dezember 2009)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> btw server wieder oben!




eher nicht


----------



## waltiger (9. Dezember 2009)

_Vonhínten_ schrieb:


> hab auch fail of the Lichking gelesen <.<



 hab auch fail gelesen =)


----------



## Mdruffy (9. Dezember 2009)

Guten morgen an alle und gut geschlafen ? ^^


----------



## Mindadar (9. Dezember 2009)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Naja im Prinzip ist das neue Suche Nacht Gruppe System vergleichbar mit dem bereits bestehenden PVP System was die Leute innerhalb eines Realmpools auf BGs
> zusammenbringt nur das man hier halt auch die Namen lesen kann. Wenn ich die Patch details richtig gelesen habe kann man auch nur in einem Such System sein.
> Also entweder nur Gruppensuchen, Raidsuche oder Warteschlange für PvP oder Arena.
> 
> ...



danke fürn tipp, hoffe das ich mich selbst in silbermond oder so geparkt hab wo nicht soooviel los ist ^^


----------



## Edou (9. Dezember 2009)

Scrubs is so geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arenasturm (9. Dezember 2009)

noch 17 min  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maerad (9. Dezember 2009)

Für die Leute mit den Pfadproblemen (Vista / Vista Full aka Win7):

Wenn ihr damals WoW mit Adminrechten installiert habt, müsst ihr auch den Patch mit Adminrechten starten.

Wenn ihr WoW von Anfang an ohne Adminrechte installiert, dann werden die Daten auch richtig nach c:\user\appdata\wow usw. geschrieben, wo Sie auch hingehören. Als Admin installiert funktioniert das aber nicht,m da WoW dann Schreibrechte auf den Programme Order hat (DÜRFEN die Programm seit >Vista nicht mehr aus Sicherheitsgründen, daher müssen alle Variablen usw. im APP-VErzeichnis gespeichert werden) udn dort alles reinschreibt.

Daher kommen dann auch diese blöden Schreibfehler etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selima (9. Dezember 2009)

Welches wird eigentlich die erste neue 5er sein, die man betreten kann?
Und geht das dann nur im Normalmode oder gleich shcon hc?
Jemand ne Ahnung?


----------



## Mindadar (9. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Scrubs is so geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



-.- will auch! aber nein...ich darf mir hier excel für anfänger anhören -.-


----------



## Yatas (9. Dezember 2009)

mein char steht in tausendwinter^^


----------



## Mindadar (9. Dezember 2009)

Yatas schrieb:


> mein char steht in tausendwinter^^



mhm villt farmt ja grad nen china farmer? xD


----------



## waltiger (9. Dezember 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> -.- will auch! aber nein...ich darf mir hier excel für anfänger anhören -.-



in der schule/uni?


----------



## Edou (9. Dezember 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> -.- will auch! aber nein...ich darf mir hier excel für anfänger anhören -.-


.....dass ist doof


----------



## Neiranus (9. Dezember 2009)

ich finde den trailer für patch 3.3 voll schlecht komm nicht mit dem zu patch 3.1 mit hier mal ein link 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yg61brmEyo


----------



## IchbinArzt (9. Dezember 2009)

Selima schrieb:


> Welches wird eigentlich die erste neue 5er sein, die man betreten kann?
> Und geht das dann nur im Normalmode oder gleich shcon hc?
> Jemand ne Ahnung?



Soweit ich weis die Seelenschmiede. Hinter dem Endboss ist so eine Portalfläche. Wenn man da drauf geht landet man in der nächsten was dann die Grube wäre....
Und man muss erst einmal den Normal Modus machen. Obs stimmt weis ich nicht


----------



## Mangakaa (9. Dezember 2009)

Plutor schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr
> 
> Also ich weiß nicht ob jemand schon geschrieben hat das er das gleiche problem hat wie ich,also wenn ich WoW startelädt er bis ca.70% und dann kommt eine Meldung: Die Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Blizzard Entertainment\Wrath of the Lich King\Uninstall.xml.temp" konnte nicht erstellt werden. Falls dieser Fehler auch weiterhin auftritt, verwenden Sie bitte das Reparaturprogramm. Gegebenfalls muss das Spiel deinstalliert und anschließend neu installiert werden. Sollte sich das Problem durch diese Maßnahmen nicht beheben lassen, kontaktieren Sie bitte unseren technischen Kundendienst. (InstallerFile::Create)
> 
> ...





huhu du^^
ich hatte das problem auch. ich hab dann das Rep prigramm mal laufen lassen und danach hats gefunzt ^^

lg Mangakaa


----------



## Mindadar (9. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> .....dass ist doof



und wie....ich weiß doch sogar wie ich excel vom pc lösche um was sinnvolles drauf zu instalieren...xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Dezember 2009)

> Welches wird eigentlich die erste neue 5er sein, die man betreten kann?
> Und geht das dann nur im Normalmode oder gleich shcon hc?
> Jemand ne Ahnung?



glaube das war FoS (Schmiede der Seelen) , aber keinen plan ob man danach auch schon hc gehen kann,
ich schätz mal schon.


----------



## Edou (9. Dezember 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> und wie....ich weiß doch sogar wie ich excel vom pc lösche um was sinnvolles drauf zu instalieren...xD


hihi


----------



## Felìcìtaz (9. Dezember 2009)

ich hatte trotz win7 keine probleme!^^ bin selber begeistert^^


----------



## Nexus.X (9. Dezember 2009)

_Vonhínten_ schrieb:


> glaub in dalaran nimmt man die an


Nicht wie auf dem PTR von den Soldaten in der Schmiede? 
Fand ich irgendwie naheliegender.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gibt es den Patch 3.3 Trailer eigentlich schon in deutscher Fassung? Finde nicht wirklich was.


----------



## Yatas (9. Dezember 2009)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> glaube das war FoS (Schmiede der Seelen) , aber keinen plan ob man danach auch schon hc gehen kann,
> ich schätz mal schon.



also auf den ptr servern konnte man sofort hero mode ka wie das live geht


----------



## Lygoth (9. Dezember 2009)

hatte das Problem auch, einfach die wow.exe anklicken, dann macht er alles und funktioniert tadellos


----------



## Mindadar (9. Dezember 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Nicht wie auf dem PTR von den Soldaten in der Schmiede?
> Fand ich irgendwie naheliegender.
> 
> 
> ...



noch nix gesehen....mhm bohr dieses zellengelaber nervt ach ne idee..."Now listening: Samsas Traum - Im auge des Sturms


----------



## Meliáh (9. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen die Damen und Herren ^^..

Mhm ich hatte beim patchen keinerlei Probleme, da ich es mir via dirket Download gezogen habe, Ordner erstellen, einfügen, patchen feddisch ^^.

Falls es zum FAIL des Lichkings kommen sollte, und jmd Lust auf einen 60er Twink hatt /w Tazul an _ / Server Anub'arak / Gilde Cyclonic / Fraktion Horde._ Wir brauchen immer fähige und vor allem aktive Leute =), damit mal der Hakkar HARDMODE angegangen werden kann^^... Verweilen der Zeit in AQ 40^^ und hoffen einfach noch immer auf ein Comeback des alten Naxxramas! >.<".

so in einer Stunde arbeiten, un heut abend dann auf die frisch online gegangen Server gehen ;D

Sind noch Brötchen und Kaffee da? (:

Cheers
Tazul


----------



## Eltoro73 (9. Dezember 2009)

Plutor schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr
> 
> Also ich weiß nicht ob jemand schon geschrieben hat das er das gleiche problem hat wie ich,also wenn ich WoW startelädt er bis ca.70% und dann kommt eine Meldung: Die Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Blizzard Entertainment\Wrath of the Lich King\Uninstall.xml.temp" konnte nicht erstellt werden. Falls dieser Fehler auch weiterhin auftritt, verwenden Sie bitte das Reparaturprogramm. Gegebenfalls muss das Spiel deinstalliert und anschließend neu installiert werden. Sollte sich das Problem durch diese Maßnahmen nicht beheben lassen, kontaktieren Sie bitte unseren technischen Kundendienst. (InstallerFile::Create)
> 
> ...



Beheben des "uninstall.xml"-Fehlers

Falls Ihr während der Installation eine Fehlermeldung bezüglicher der "uninstall.xml"-Datei bekommen solltet, verfügt das Programm nicht über ausreichend Rechte, sodass Ihr diese Datei manuell löschen müsst. Den Ordner-Pfad der Datei entnehmt Ihr direkt der Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Dezember 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Nicht wie auf dem PTR von den Soldaten in der Schmiede?
> Fand ich irgendwie naheliegender.
> 
> 
> ...



Auf dem PTR musste man erst ne Quest in Dala annehmen und wurde dann zu Jaina geführt , wenn ich mich recht erinnere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zepyros (9. Dezember 2009)

Noch 10Minuten (vielleicht^^)


----------



## Lygoth (9. Dezember 2009)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Beheben des "uninstall.xml"-Fehlers
> 
> Falls Ihr während der Installation eine Fehlermeldung bezüglicher der "uninstall.xml"-Datei bekommen solltet, verfügt das Programm nicht über ausreichend Rechte, sodass Ihr diese Datei manuell löschen müsst. Den Ordner-Pfad der Datei entnehmt Ihr direkt der Fehlermeldung.



wie gesagt wow.exe starten funktioniert auch!!


----------



## StrangeFabs (9. Dezember 2009)

Selima schrieb:


> Welches wird eigentlich die erste neue 5er sein, die man betreten kann?
> Und geht das dann nur im Normalmode oder gleich shcon hc?
> Jemand ne Ahnung?


Forge of Souls -> Pit of Saron -> Halls of Reflection
müssen nacheinander freigeschaltet werden (via Quest nehme ich an)
kannst gleich auf heroisch gehen. Unterschätze es nicht! Die erste Ini ist einfach, mit 200er Ausrüstung schaffbar, bei der zweiten ist der Endboss heftig (und die ersten Beiden wenn die Gruppe Probleme mit Bewegung/Aufmerksamkeit hat)..die dritte würde ich nicht ernsthaft versuchen bevor die Gruppe mindestens gut in T9.0 gewickelt ist (dank des Dropupgrades ja kein großes Problem mehr) - auf heroisch versteht sich..normal mode wurde auf dem PTR kaum getestet ^^
Vor allem Tank und Heiler sind gefragt, aber grade in der letzten Ini müssen auch die DDler sehr guten Schaden machen.


----------



## Felìcìtaz (9. Dezember 2009)

Zepyros schrieb:


> Noch 10Minuten (vielleicht^^)




dieser optimismus!^^


----------



## Neiranus (9. Dezember 2009)

ich hoffe das die blöde post mir noch vor dem server start meinen neunen monitor bringt ^^ für alle die es interessiert http://www.amazon.de/LG-Electronics-W2353V...052861&s=pc


----------



## Yatas (9. Dezember 2009)

Sind die Server in den Usa pünktlich on gekommen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Dezember 2009)

its the final countdown *sing* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (9. Dezember 2009)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Auf dem PTR musste man erst ne Quest in Dala annehmen und wurde dann zu Jaina geführt , wenn ich mich recht erinnere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Reden wir von der selben Quest?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravahna (9. Dezember 2009)

Einer ne ahnung wie das mit den neuen Glyphen laufen soll ? Inschriftenlehrer oder wieder Glyphenbuch?


----------



## vikitori (9. Dezember 2009)

Hiho Leuts ,

Weiss jemand wo man das Griff fürs Schwert bekommen kann? Also diese Epic quest an deren Ende man eine 245er itemlvl Waffe bekommt?

LG


----------



## waltiger (9. Dezember 2009)

endlich den sender mit den scrubsfolgen gefunden =)


----------



## RaSeXeS (9. Dezember 2009)

so jetzte erstmal frühstücken gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yatas (9. Dezember 2009)

Neiranus schrieb:


> ich hoffe das die blöde post mir noch vor dem server start meinen neunen monitor bringt ^^ für alle die es interessiert http://www.amazon.de/LG-Electronics-W2353V...052861&s=pc



schönes teil^^


----------



## Felìcìtaz (9. Dezember 2009)

Neiranus schrieb:


> ich hoffe das die blöde post mir noch vor dem server start meinen neunen monitor bringt ^^ für alle die es interessiert http://www.amazon.de/LG-Electronics-W2353V...052861&s=pc




NEID!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angelcurse (9. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die, die mir Tipps gegeben haben!

Der Trick war tatsächlich nur "WoW.exe" mit Rechtsklick "Als Administrator ausführen" zu starten.

Allerdings zeigte er mir erst 2min an, bis Ende des Downloads ... jetzt sind es schon ca. 16min ... -.- omg kotz brech würg und ich schwänze heute extra die Uni -.-


----------



## Mongo3 (9. Dezember 2009)

noch 9 minuten.......................
















dann 30minuten Pause XD


----------



## Atreus (9. Dezember 2009)

hmmm ich kriege beim patchen die fehlermeldung "The file "WoW.exe" could not be found." hat wer ne ahnung wie ich das behebe? achja benutze win7


----------



## StrangeFabs (9. Dezember 2009)

Ravahna schrieb:


> Einer ne ahnung wie das mit den neuen Glyphen laufen soll ? Inschriftenlehrer oder wieder Glyphenbuch?


Rezepte ("Techniken") kaufbar in Dalaran beim Glyphenzeugverkäufer


----------



## Neiranus (9. Dezember 2009)

Felìcìtaz schrieb:


> NEID!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genau das wollte ich hören ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Dezember 2009)

> Reden wir von der selben Quest?



keine ahnung , die letzten 8 minuten machen mich fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felìcìtaz (9. Dezember 2009)

Angelcurse schrieb:


> Danke für die, die mir Tipps gegeben haben!
> 
> Der Trick war tatsächlich nur "WoW.exe" mit Rechtsklick "Als Administrator ausführen" zu starten.
> 
> Allerdings zeigte er mir erst 2min an, bis Ende des Downloads ... jetzt sind es schon ca. 16min ... -.- omg kotz brech würg und ich schwänze heute extra die Uni -.-




PFUI!!!! schwänzen!^^


----------



## Eltoro73 (9. Dezember 2009)

Yatas schrieb:


> Sind die Server in den Usa pünktlich on gekommen?




Jo. >1h ist noch pünktlich ^^


----------



## Mindadar (9. Dezember 2009)

mhm hab eben ma geschaut was die quest so mitsich bringt....wtf das wird teuer...

Die Embleme des Frosts können außerdem für Urtümliches Saronit ausgegeben werden. Während der Beta kostete ein Urtümliches Saronit 23 Embleme des Frosts.

Die neuen Rezepte erfordern 8 Urtümliches Saronit (Hose) bzw. 5 Urtümliches Saronit (Stiefel). (299 Embleme)

Wenn Schattenschneide (Shadowmourne Questreihe) ein Upgrade für euch ist, braucht ihr dafür außerdem 25 Urtümliches Saronit (575 Embleme) .


----------



## Felìcìtaz (9. Dezember 2009)

Neiranus schrieb:


> genau das wollte ich hören ^^




Muhahahahaha!!!!^^


----------



## Die_Schlange (9. Dezember 2009)

hmm par min haben die noch ^^


----------



## Zepyros (9. Dezember 2009)

It's the final Countdown !
5min ... :]
Hach geht die zeit heut langsam um..


----------



## Destilatus (9. Dezember 2009)

312 Besucher lesen dieses Thema (Gäste: 226 | Anonyme Besucher: 0)
86 Mitglieder: Nexus.X, Joker-81, Torock2205, Hosenschisser, Dratonia, Atreus, Serathi, 50kaisa, Mr_Richfield, Yatas, Aratianne, VsFs, Destilatus, Meliáh, vikitori, Neiranus, Krishi, Cilenz, Selima, Rubinweapon, Gitstampfa, Ramsei, Eltoro73, Malagana, caddy1967, Maxco, Zepyros, MHill, coupe80, Xalamir34, Helmod, Janyne1979, Ravahna, kamillai, Sh1k4ri, Felìcìtaz, Grabo13, Die_Schlange, IchbinArzt, Cyrus_the_Virus, Manolar, Kazanta, Heavyslayer, ghost_57, iplaynaked, Schnafty, Eonor, stephaneagle, Housi, lailynn, Master of madness, hansa_export, Sparbier, Isnom, Anksunamun, Helikon, BlackRobe, XDraxaX, Goschie, Turkod, uffalla, Lexy2009, darkDavid, kdvub, DeAm0n24, Alexica, ipercoop, Angelcurse, Horoo, StrangeFabs, Schurkiline, Zamia, Mongo3, RaSeXeS, Arxit, Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum, Irmeli, waltiger, Wabbo, Shavana, Bettyna, Aquania, Lacunalein, Sakulta, Azurosi, Nosderio


Das ist immer zu Krass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neiranus (9. Dezember 2009)

5 min ich guck nur noch hier http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/inde...ml?locale=de_de


----------



## Yatas (9. Dezember 2009)

hoffe die preise für epic steine steigen^^


----------



## Dante_Dragon (9. Dezember 2009)

Moin moin ihrs..... Na alle am warten dass die serve ron kommen ^^


Ich denke mal in 10 Min wird da stehen: Verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten bis 14 Uhr!!


----------



## Helikon (9. Dezember 2009)

Neiranus schrieb:


> ich hoffe das die blöde post mir noch vor dem server start meinen neunen monitor bringt ^^ für alle die es interessiert http://www.amazon.de/LG-Electronics-W2353V...052861&s=pc




Ich hab nur den http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ch/de/ho/WF...57-3948356.html , falls jemand interessiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratianne (9. Dezember 2009)

Destilatus schrieb:


> 312 Besucher lesen dieses Thema (Gäste: 226 | Anonyme Besucher: 0)
> [...]
> 
> Das ist immer zu Krass
> ...



Irgendwie muss man sich die Zeit ja vertreiben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zepyros (9. Dezember 2009)

Dante_Dragon schrieb:


> Moin moin ihrs..... Na alle am warten dass die serve ron kommen ^^
> 
> 
> Ich denke mal in 10 Min wird da stehen: Verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten bis 14 Uhr!!



Dann muss ich wieder Fifa auf PS3 zocken gehn ... heute extra freigenommen :]


----------



## maniacnazo (9. Dezember 2009)

Angelcurse schrieb:


> Danke für die, die mir Tipps gegeben haben!
> 
> Der Trick war tatsächlich nur "WoW.exe" mit Rechtsklick "Als Administrator ausführen" zu starten.
> 
> Allerdings zeigte er mir erst 2min an, bis Ende des Downloads ... jetzt sind es schon ca. 16min ... -.- omg kotz brech würg und ich schwänze heute extra die Uni -.-



besorg dir ein MAC (am besten den neuen MacBook Pro)  =)
 ich hatte null probleme  beim downloaden und beim spielen wer dich acuh keine probleme haben =) achja ich schwänz auch die uni 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 shice auf programieren heute =)))


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Dezember 2009)

omg das ist ja spannender als weihnachten und silvester zusammen !!!!!!!!11111111111 ^^


----------



## Die_Schlange (9. Dezember 2009)

was habt ihr der trailer ist doch gar net so schlecht, der beste trailer ist und bleibt zul aman ^^


----------



## skap (9. Dezember 2009)

LOL TELEKOM


----------



## Nexus.X (9. Dezember 2009)

Zepyros schrieb:


> It's the final Countdown !
> 5min ... :]
> Hach geht die zeit heut langsam um..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqBxxZsiy6w 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Destilatus schrieb:


> 312 Besucher lesen dieses Thema (Gäste: 226 | Anonyme Besucher: 0)
> 86 Mitglieder: *Nexus.X*, Joker-81, Torock2205, Hosenschisser, Dratonia, Atreus, Serathi, 50kaisa, Mr_Richfield, Yatas, Aratianne, VsFs, Destilatus, Meliáh, vikitori, Neiranus, Krishi, Cilenz, Selima, Rubinweapon, Gitstampfa, Ramsei, Eltoro73, Malagana, caddy1967, Maxco, ...


First, krieg ich nen Keks mit Milch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neiranus (9. Dezember 2009)

Helikon schrieb:


> Ich hab nur den http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ch/de/ho/WF...57-3948356.html , falls jemand interessiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


der ist aber nicht full-hd oder ?


----------



## maniacnazo (9. Dezember 2009)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> omg das ist ja spannender als weihnachten und silvester zusammen !!!!!!!!11111111111 ^^



i wish u a very  Chrismas and a happy new PATCH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StrangeFabs (9. Dezember 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> mhm hab eben ma geschaut was die quest so mitsich bringt....wtf das wird teuer...
> 
> Die Embleme des Frosts können außerdem für Urtümliches Saronit ausgegeben werden. Während der Beta kostete ein Urtümliches Saronit 23 Embleme des Frosts.
> 
> ...


Ich bezweifel dass das Saronit heute schon für Embleme kaufbar ist. Normal gabs die "Kugeln" doch immer erst etwas später zu kaufen - vorher nur als Drop.
Mal schauen, sind ja teuer genug und soviel Embleme gibts erstmal nicht dank Gating.


----------



## Torock2205 (9. Dezember 2009)

Destilatus schrieb:


> 312 Besucher lesen dieses Thema (Gäste: 226 | Anonyme Besucher: 0)
> 86 Mitglieder: Nexus.X, Joker-81, Torock2205
> 
> 
> ...




Da steh ich ^^
Jaja, immer wieder schlimm wie man sich die Zeit vertreibt bis es endlich 11 ist, nur um dann festzustellen, die Server sind bis 15 Uhr Down xD. Hoffentlich ists heute nicht so


----------



## Mangooi (9. Dezember 2009)

gebt mal bescheid gleich ^^

sitz im Büro und will Infos xD


----------



## Die_Schlange (9. Dezember 2009)

come on blizz entäusche mich net ^^ ihr schafft es bis 11 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angelcurse (9. Dezember 2009)

Mein DL ist bei 18% und zeigt noch 32min Restzeit an ... das kotzt mich echt so dermaßen an.


----------



## Aratianne (9. Dezember 2009)

Wenigstens kann man hier seine Beiträge pushen... 
*pfeif*

Noch 3 Minuten...


----------



## Felìcìtaz (9. Dezember 2009)

Helikon schrieb:


> Ich hab nur den http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ch/de/ho/WF...57-3948356.html , falls jemand interessiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




auch neidisch! ich hab noch nen 19er....*heul* ich seh nix^^


----------



## IchbinArzt (9. Dezember 2009)

Ein Jäger und seine junge Frau sind auf der Jagd. Der Mann zielt auf eine Ente, schießt und trifft. Die Ente fällt. "Prima Schuss!", meint er. 
Mitleidig erwidert die junge Frau: "Der Schuss war unnötig. Das arme Tier hätte den Sturz aus dieser Höhe sowieso nicht überlebt."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meliáh (9. Dezember 2009)

Die_Schlange schrieb:


> was habt ihr der trailer ist doch gar net so schlecht, der beste trailer ist und bleibt zul aman ^^



AQ war groß ! :>
MC war retro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BWL trailer kenn ich nicht mehr xD


----------



## Die_Schlange (9. Dezember 2009)

wer pusht hier beiträge ? aaber mein beileid an die gilden die heute raiden wollen ^^ hf mit den lags und so^^


----------



## Yatas (9. Dezember 2009)

hab nen 20 zoll von Samsung mit klavierlack


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Dezember 2009)

go go go blizz go go go blizz , put ya hands up in da air  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dante_Dragon (9. Dezember 2009)

wie ich mit dem F5 drücken schon gar nicht mehr hinterherkomme..... schlimm mit euch ^^


----------



## warlord118 (9. Dezember 2009)

download fertig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goschie (9. Dezember 2009)

1 Minute !


----------



## Angelcurse (9. Dezember 2009)

Btw verstehe ich nicht: Müssen vormittags um diese Zeit nicht die meisten Menschen arbeiten? Ich meine: ICH bin Studentin. Dafür, dass ich derzeit nicht arbeiten gehen muss und mal nen Tag zu Hause bleiben kann, wenn ich will, habe ich echt nicht viel Geld um mir z.B. mal nen neuen PC zu kaufen oder so ... ich zahle also gewissermaßen mit anderen Unannehmlichkeiten dafür, dass ich auch mal nen ganzen Tag zocken kann^^ (Vom Lernen etc. mal ganz abgesehen ... und arschlangweiligen Vorlesungen etc.)


----------



## Neiranus (9. Dezember 2009)

Felìcìtaz schrieb:


> auch neidisch! ich hab noch nen 19er....*heul* ich seh nix^^





du arme, kannst einen richtig leid tuen, auch noch einen Röhrenbildschirm schätze ich ^^


----------



## trici176 (9. Dezember 2009)

ach ihr nasen  wird warscheinlich eh nix bis um 11 uhr  oder glaubt ihr an den Weihnachtsmann^^


----------



## Yatas (9. Dezember 2009)

11 uhr!^^


----------



## Nexus.X (9. Dezember 2009)

Angelcurse schrieb:


> Mein DL ist bei 18% und zeigt noch 32min Restzeit an ... das kotzt mich echt so dermaßen an.


Denkst du ernsthaft das wird das einzige bleiben was dich ankotzt? Warts ab bis er fertig ist und die Server bis heute Abend im Keller sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dadopa (9. Dezember 2009)

jaaa sie sind online!!!!!


----------



## Zaylan (9. Dezember 2009)

soviel wie hier gepostet wird is ja abartig...10 sek lesen, reload,...4 neue beiträge..lesen...reload...6 neue beiträge, lesen...reload...2 neue etc etc
nach dem absenden hier gibts bestimmt 10 neue :-)

ihr süchtler!


----------



## Die_Schlange (9. Dezember 2009)

ES IST 11 UHR UND DIE SERVER SIND NET ON ! OHHH NNENEEE IN RL ICH KOMME !


----------



## Felìcìtaz (9. Dezember 2009)

ich geh jetzt bretzeln ausm ofen holen und wenn ich wiederkomme.... naja, denkt euch schonmal was aus damit wir die zeit bis 15 uhr tot kriegen^^


----------



## Neiranus (9. Dezember 2009)

ES IST 11.00 UHR


----------



## Kazanta (9. Dezember 2009)

Ein Tiramisu am Morgen vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen, wer will auch eins? *verteil* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dante_Dragon (9. Dezember 2009)

Angelcurse schrieb:


> Btw verstehe ich nicht: Müssen vormittags um diese Zeit nicht die meisten Menschen arbeiten? Ich meine: ICH bin Studentin. Dafür, dass ich derzeit nicht arbeiten gehen muss und mal nen Tag zu Hause bleiben kann, wenn ich will, habe ich echt nicht viel Geld um mir z.B. mal nen neuen PC zu kaufen oder so ... ich zahle also gewissermaßen mit anderen Unannehmlichkeiten dafür, dass ich auch mal nen ganzen Tag zocken kann^^ (Vom Lernen etc. mal ganz abgesehen ... und arschlangweiligen Vorlesungen etc.)




<--- Chemie student und noch heue krank geschrieben. bin echt froh dass der Patch heut kommt ^^


----------



## Goschie (9. Dezember 2009)

*tränen wegwisch*

Sie gehen tatsächlich on ...


----------



## Zepyros (9. Dezember 2009)

Helikon schrieb:


> Ich hab nur den http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ch/de/ho/WF...57-3948356.html , falls jemand interessiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



falls es jemanden interessiert ...
http://www.amazon.de/BenQ-G2411HD-Full-HD-...s/dp/B001VHKVE6


----------



## Yatas (9. Dezember 2009)

paar server sind on


----------



## Edou (9. Dezember 2009)

SIE GEHEN ON!!!!!!!


----------



## IchbinArzt (9. Dezember 2009)

MEIN SERVER IST ONLINE  WAs hab ich heute Morgen gesagt ???? Pünktlich sind sie da !


----------



## Mangakaa (9. Dezember 2009)

so es ist 11.00 und noch kein Server offen -.-

ich schmeiss mich mal vor den Fernseher es dauert wohl doch länger...

cool einige sind da... aber Shattrath noch nicht -.-

Lg Mangakaa


----------



## Die_Schlange (9. Dezember 2009)

ICH WILL SPIELEN !!!!!!! WARUM GEHT DAS HIER NICHT !!!! *SEIL AUSPACK* *STRICK UM DEN KOPF HÄNGE* *AUS DEM FENSTER SPRING*


----------



## Carnas (9. Dezember 2009)

Server FAHREN HOCH!!!


----------



## Mindadar (9. Dezember 2009)

Angelcurse schrieb:


> Btw verstehe ich nicht: Müssen vormittags um diese Zeit nicht die meisten Menschen arbeiten? Ich meine: ICH bin Studentin. Dafür, dass ich derzeit nicht arbeiten gehen muss und mal nen Tag zu Hause bleiben kann, wenn ich will, habe ich echt nicht viel Geld um mir z.B. mal nen neuen PC zu kaufen oder so ... ich zahle also gewissermaßen mit anderen Unannehmlichkeiten dafür, dass ich auch mal nen ganzen Tag zocken kann^^ (Vom Lernen etc. mal ganz abgesehen ... und arschlangweiligen Vorlesungen etc.)



ja ich mach was sinnvolles ^^ sitzte in nem kurs für pc anfänger.....Gott....


----------



## Felìcìtaz (9. Dezember 2009)

alexstrasza ist doch bestimmt wieder der letzte der on kommt -.-


----------



## RaSeXeS (9. Dezember 2009)

Vote 4 Azshara gogo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Die_Schlange (9. Dezember 2009)

die server kommen langsam on !!!

JAAa


----------



## Midnightboy (9. Dezember 2009)

paar server sind online nur meiner net will online 
ZOOOCKEN -.-


----------



## Gilfalas Silberwald (9. Dezember 2009)

moinsen,
die ersten sind wieder up^^


----------



## Yatas (9. Dezember 2009)

gogo ich will mehr server on haben^^


----------



## Mindadar (9. Dezember 2009)

WAHHHH nicht schließen!


----------



## Goschie (9. Dezember 2009)

Anub !


... kack server^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (9. Dezember 2009)

Felìcìtaz schrieb:


> alexstrasza ist doch bestimmt wieder der letzte der on kommt -.-


muhahaha Blutkessel und mithrilorden ftw!


----------



## vikitori (9. Dezember 2009)

YAAAA DIE ERSTEN GEHEN OOOOOOOOOOON 
GIlneas aber nit dabei-.-


----------



## maniacnazo (9. Dezember 2009)

Mal Ganis schon wieder NOCH IMMER OFF!!! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artonas (9. Dezember 2009)

Komisch irgendwie. Die Server gehen on und die Meldung, dass die wartungsarbeiten heute erstmal bis 13 / 15 / 17 Uhr verlängert werden ist noch nicht on? Da stimmt was nicht *VerschwörungRiech*


----------



## VsFs (9. Dezember 2009)

Ihr seid echt mal krank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (9. Dezember 2009)

Könnte man für diesen Thread nicht iwie ein Chattool integrieren? :O


----------



## hordler71 (9. Dezember 2009)

Jo, die ersten sind schon da.


----------



## Zepyros (9. Dezember 2009)

GOGO frostwolf on kommen ;D 
Ist aber wohl eh wie immer der letzte server


----------



## Neiranus (9. Dezember 2009)

meiner ist das syndikat das kann dauern


----------



## Felìcìtaz (9. Dezember 2009)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> muhahaha Blutkessel und mithrilorden ftw!



ok wir werden sehen wer der letzte ist^^


----------



## trici176 (9. Dezember 2009)

Kazanta schrieb:


> Ein Tiramisu am Morgen vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen, wer will auch eins? *verteil*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja ich bitte ^^


----------



## greenoano (9. Dezember 2009)

Gogo Nethersturm vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (9. Dezember 2009)

Artonas schrieb:


> Komisch irgendwie. Die Server gehen on und die Meldung, dass die wartungsarbeiten heute erstmal bis 13 / 15 / 17 Uhr verlängert werden ist noch nicht on? Da stimmt was nicht *VerschwörungRiech*



mhm wer weiß villt kommt das noch? 
Erzählt mir was wegen der quest und so wenn ihr dirn seid...kann erst um 12 hier weg -.-


----------



## Crash_hunter (9. Dezember 2009)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Könnte man für diesen Thread nicht iwie ein Chattool integrieren? :O


vote for


----------



## Nexus.X (9. Dezember 2009)

Ist Proudmoore schon online? Kann noch nicht nachschaun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Savi (9. Dezember 2009)

wie schauts mit ambossar aus?^^


----------



## Die_Schlange (9. Dezember 2009)

Zepyros schrieb:


> GOGO frostwolf on kommen ;D
> Ist aber wohl eh wie immer der letzte server



ally oder horde ?


----------



## Aratianne (9. Dezember 2009)

Aldor geht eh wieder als letztes online  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. Dezember 2009)

Come on todeswache!!!! bevor ich getränke holen geh will ich noch zoggn !!!^^


----------



## Artonas (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaub ich hol mir erstmal nen Kaffee xD


----------



## Kazanta (9. Dezember 2009)

Geht Reckoning schon on? Büddeeeeeeeeee... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (9. Dezember 2009)

Artonas schrieb:


> Komisch irgendwie. Die Server gehen on und die Meldung, dass die wartungsarbeiten heute erstmal bis 13 / 15 / 17 Uhr verlängert werden ist noch nicht on? Da stimmt was nicht *VerschwörungRiech*



mhm wer weiß villt kommt das noch? 
Erzählt mir was wegen der quest und so wenn ihr dirn seid...kann erst um 12 hier weg -.-


----------



## Re4liTy (9. Dezember 2009)

naja da jetzt alle ihre monitore posten =/

http://monitor.samsung.de/produkte/detail2...48-f882e2055fbf

.... xD

achja...die server gehen langsam on xD


----------



## Dante_Dragon (9. Dezember 2009)

hmm ein paar sind on aber irgendwie werden das nicht mehr ^^


----------



## Zepyros (9. Dezember 2009)

Die_Schlange schrieb:


> ally oder horde ?



Horde !


----------



## Davatar (9. Dezember 2009)

Alles Suchthaufen hier ^^


----------



## Fusssi (9. Dezember 2009)

Artonas schrieb:


> Komisch irgendwie. Die Server gehen on und die Meldung, dass die wartungsarbeiten heute erstmal bis 13 / 15 / 17 Uhr verlängert werden ist noch nicht on? Da stimmt was nicht *VerschwörungRiech*


Macht nix, kommt dann in 15 Minuten wenn für Hotfix alles wieder off geht xD


----------



## Medolie (9. Dezember 2009)

bleibt ma ruhig spätestens in 5 Minuten sind alle da^^


----------



## FermiParadoxon (9. Dezember 2009)

Yeah, Madmortem ist online. Kann ich nun endlich in Ruhe meinen Allitwink spielen.


----------



## Eltoro73 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich warte nur noch auf die Liste von Blizz, worin zu lesen ist:

Folgende Server benötigen erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten:

...
... 
...


So...die Server könnt Ihr Euch dann selber eintragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maniacnazo (9. Dezember 2009)

LOL
fast alle englischen server schon on die deutschen nciht -.-


----------



## Mangakaa (9. Dezember 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Ist Proudmoore schon online? Kann noch nicht nachschaun.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nee ist noch down

Lg Mangakaa


----------



## Crash_hunter (9. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Alles Suchthaufen hier ^^


und stolz drauf!


----------



## Die_Schlange (9. Dezember 2009)

Zepyros schrieb:


> Horde !


so muss es sein . sag mal char namen ^^


----------



## Felìcìtaz (9. Dezember 2009)

lol, warum nur ist aman`thul so ausgelastet^^


----------



## Mindadar (9. Dezember 2009)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Ich warte nur noch auf die Liste von Blizz, worin zu lesen ist:
> 
> Folgende Server benötigen erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten:
> 
> ...


----------



## Zepyros (9. Dezember 2009)

Das menü zum neue characktere erstellen hat wie ich finde nen geilen style gekriegt ..


----------



## .Blôôdy. (9. Dezember 2009)

BLUTKESSEL ONLINE!


----------



## Tyraila (9. Dezember 2009)

mein rechter rechter platz ist frei - ich wünsche mir *die aldor* herbei.


----------



## Netus (9. Dezember 2009)

http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/inde...ml?locale=de_de

FTW!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (9. Dezember 2009)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> BLUTKESSEL ONLINE!


yippi auf gehts! arthas ick komme^^


----------



## Nexus.X (9. Dezember 2009)

Mangakaa schrieb:


> nee ist noch down
> 
> Lg Mangakaa


War mir irgendwie schon klar.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Crash_hunter schrieb:


> und stolz drauf!


Aber wie ...


----------



## Midnightboy (9. Dezember 2009)

Könnte man seinen char clonen und schnell auf den server machen der on is würde dieses service JEDER nutzen vor allem am patchday 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratianne (9. Dezember 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> mein rechter rechter platz ist frei - ich wünsche mir *die aldor* herbei.



!!!


----------



## Artonas (9. Dezember 2009)

@Mindadar, RvD? Wo, Alli oder Horde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Eltoro73 (9. Dezember 2009)

Zepyros schrieb:


> Das menü zum neue characktere erstellen hat wie ich finde nen geilen style gekriegt ..




Jo, stylisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Housi (9. Dezember 2009)

aman'thul du bist mein freund!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angelcurse (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich gehe erst mal duschen -.-

Noch ca. 44 Minuten dauert mein DL -.-

Man sieht, dass ich noch nicht so viel Patchday-Erfahrung habe, sonst wäre ich schon um 8 Uhr aufgestanden und hätte alle 5min geprüft, ob der DL schon geht ... und dann wäre er früher auch sicher schneller gegangen als gegen 11 Uhr ... xD


----------



## Cruzia (9. Dezember 2009)

*Suuuucht sucht sucht* ^^


----------



## Davatar (9. Dezember 2009)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> und stolz drauf!


Kann ich verstehn, so war ich auch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Blôôdy. (9. Dezember 2009)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> yippi auf gehts! arthas ick komme^^



war nur ein wunschtraum wär schön wenn er on wär ^^ btw horde oder ally ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (9. Dezember 2009)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> BLUTKESSEL ONLINE!


hasst wahrnvorstellungen...-.- schade aber auch


----------



## Die_Schlange (9. Dezember 2009)

irgendwie wird es nicht mehr


----------



## Crash_hunter (9. Dezember 2009)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> war nur ein wunschtraum wär schön wenn er on wär ^^ btw horde oder ally ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


HORDE!


----------



## ipercoop (9. Dezember 2009)

Alleria gogogogogo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuxii (9. Dezember 2009)

2min noch :S

wie siehts mit durotan aus ?


----------



## Mindadar (9. Dezember 2009)

Artonas schrieb:


> @Mindadar, RvD? Wo, Alli oder Horde?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Horde.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Dezember 2009)

> 486 Besucher lesen dieses Thema (Gäste: 353 | Anonyme Besucher: 0)
> 133 Mitglieder: Sh1k4ri, Artonas, uffalla, VsFs, CovSoul, warlord118, Mangakaa, maniacnazo, Savi, Aratianne, nuxii, Housi, ~baca~, Altglienicker, zorb, Fauzi, Selima, ItchyPoopzkid, Eltoro73, Sandalor, arenasturm, Davatar, Crash_hunter, ghost_57, Die_Schlange, Zepyros, X-orzist, Manolar, Mârmëlâdë, Nexus.X, Lord Gama, Razuul, Re4liTy, laexym, RaSeXeS, Felìcìtaz, Nosderio, Mangooi, Dablo, Mindadar, Midnightboy, Heavyslayer, Drotan, Edou, .Blôôdy., TBone1794, Odysso, Tyraila, Dante_Dragon, Kazanta, vikitori, kamillai, Bettyna, Krishi, Kniesbüggel, Brana, firstchar, Angelcurse, Róki, Xalamir34, Greifswalder1984, Goschie, Yatas, Farghus, Serathi, Neiranus, shania vamp, Tayfun, blueturtle, Mind89, Fusssi, coupe80, Torock2205, Atreus, kennerer, Patt1981, Netus, Malagana, Tarnhamster, mad_chaos, Irmeli, Cruzia, BlackRobe, Gilfalas Silberwald, Jaffar Cake, _serbia_boy_, Medolie, maverick9999, Helmod, TwentyONE, Minastry, Tamîkus, Tadewi, Shampo, snake214, StrangeFabs, Pierre25, caddy1967, Master of madness, Bjarni, Eddy241275, christian210374, Legacy, Alufolie, Tidra-on, DeAm0n24, Zaruk, UTlFin, trici176, Turkod, Karcharoth, Aggrohexe, Magnolie, Maradil, Hank Smith, Aremetis, Spreißel, lailynn, Jagurex, Dlei, Lexy2009, Der_Holger, Cilenz, InsaneTheImba, Maarius81, Destilatus, lione, Duranos, krytap, Gitstampfa, IchbinArzt, Satricon, silbinator



woooooooooot !? xD


----------



## Mangakaa (9. Dezember 2009)

hab nur ich das gefühl oder sind wieder ein paar down??

Die kamen sicher mit dem Massenansturm an wartenden Suchthaufen nicht klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artonas (9. Dezember 2009)

Realm News

Wöchentliche Wartungsarbeiten, 09/12
An diesem Mittwoch werden erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten vorgenommen, um Patch 3.3.0 aufzuspielen. Alle europäischen Realms werden daher von 3:00 Uhr bis 23:00 Uhr (MEZ) nicht erreichbar sein.


----------



## Sandalor (9. Dezember 2009)

Felìcìtaz schrieb:


> auch neidisch! ich hab noch nen 19er....*heul* ich seh nix^^



Hehe willkommen im Klub.
Aber lieber nen 19er als mit nem 17er Röhrenmonitor rumzukrebsen wie ich zu Classic. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kingskorn (9. Dezember 2009)

server wieder da bis nächsten mittwoch^^


----------



## Neiranus (9. Dezember 2009)

Re4liTy schrieb:


> naja da jetzt alle ihre monitore posten =/
> 
> http://monitor.samsung.de/produkte/detail2...48-f882e2055fbf
> 
> ...


schönes teil aber meiner ist imba ^^


----------



## Drotan (9. Dezember 2009)

Nunja. Ich mag aber doch diesen Teppich hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saints (9. Dezember 2009)

Immer mehr server gehen on nur Anub'arak lässt warten


----------



## Fauzi (9. Dezember 2009)

OGOGOGOGO NETHERSTURM OGOGOGO einself111!!


----------



## Legacy (9. Dezember 2009)

man wie die suchtis um 11 rum hier rumhocken und weinen dass die server off sind !

WANN GEHEN DIE VERKACKTEN SERVER ON!!!


----------



## Neiranus (9. Dezember 2009)

so mein realm ist online , ich wünsche euch allen viel spaß und die, die in der schule oder bei der arbeit sitzen , ich bin mental bei euch haltet durch 

Mfg Neiranus


----------



## .Blôôdy. (9. Dezember 2009)

unleas hohlt sich eh wieder firstkills >.< @crash_hunter


----------



## nuxii (9. Dezember 2009)

fertig geladen!!!111


----------



## Dablo (9. Dezember 2009)

war gard auf meinem ehemaligen server (Malfurion),da geht es schon los:
/2. "kann mit mal pls jemand das t10 set vom hexer posten?"
/4. "Test oO"
/2. "wo is der t10 händler??"
/2. "und wie finde ich jez ne grp für die daily??"


xDD
bin sicher wir werden heute noch alle viel spass haben^^


----------



## Mangakaa (9. Dezember 2009)

na los Shattrath komm on pls.... Will Priester zocken -.-


----------



## Felìcìtaz (9. Dezember 2009)

Sandalor schrieb:


> Hehe willkommen im Klub.
> Aber lieber nen 19er als mit nem 17er Röhrenmonitor rumzukrebsen wie ich zu Classic.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja stimmt auch wieder... aber meine mitbewohnerin hat 22 zoll, guck schon immer neidisch rüber^^


----------



## Mindadar (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich sags doch....einfach abwarten bis 11 uhr und sich drüber freuen wie sich die meisten hier aufregen und schreien "mimimi mein server kommt noch nicht on, Hab ich ihn kaputt gemacht?"


----------



## Cruzia (9. Dezember 2009)

kann jeamd sehn ob die nachtwache schon on ist? kann das von hier nicht überprüfen schon mal nen leiben dank an alle


----------



## Felìcìtaz (9. Dezember 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Ich sags doch....einfach abwarten bis 11 uhr und sich drüber freuen wie sich die meisten hier aufregen und schreien "mimimi mein server kommt noch nicht on, Hab ich ihn kaputt gemacht?"




lol...ich hab das internet gelöscht! das ganze? ja das ganze!!!!^^


----------



## Yatas (9. Dezember 2009)

nachtwache ist nicht on


----------



## nuxii (9. Dezember 2009)

durotan macht auch noch nen schläfchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja ab warten und tee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patt1981 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ach der Fauzi wieder am süchteln^^


----------



## Cruzia (9. Dezember 2009)

*wein*


----------



## Saints (9. Dezember 2009)

Aub'arak wird wieder am längsten schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (9. Dezember 2009)

Oh. auf mmochampions:

"World First Kill! Ensidia legte gerade Arthas im Heroischen Modus"



xDD


----------



## Kronis (9. Dezember 2009)

Blöde Sucht und Frostwolf ist noch Down !


----------



## Edou (9. Dezember 2009)

kann es sein oder irre ich mich es gehen gerade keine server mehr on =(


----------



## Artonas (9. Dezember 2009)

Felìcìtaz schrieb:


> lol...ich hab das internet gelöscht! das ganze? ja das ganze!!!!^^



Ach DU warst das!


----------



## Mangakaa (9. Dezember 2009)

Cruzia schrieb:


> kann jeamd sehn ob die nachtwache schon on ist? kann das von hier nicht überprüfen schon mal nen leiben dank an alle



nee ist auch noch down... 
Aber hey Shattrath lässt auh auf sich warten


----------



## Mindadar (9. Dezember 2009)

Felìcìtaz schrieb:


> lol...ich hab das internet gelöscht! das ganze? ja das ganze!!!!^^



ahhhhh wir müssen sterben! sie hats netz kaputt gemacht!!!!! Verbrennt sie!!!*heugabel such*


----------



## Rußler (9. Dezember 2009)

Boa der Fräd is ja riesig geworden^^ - war voll lange net mehr drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja als erstes gleich Twinks mit 25ger K.T. waffen ausstatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maniacnazo (9. Dezember 2009)

Wieder nix von MAl Ganis ....
-.-
kack englische Server können die nicht warten (:


----------



## ipercoop (9. Dezember 2009)

So Stand alle die da sind zähl ich mal auf..

Aman'Thul
Anetheron
Dun Morogh
Madmortem
Malfurion
Nazjatar 
Nozdormu
Sen'Jin
Theradras
Thrall
Tichondruis
Zuluhed


----------



## Talismaniac (9. Dezember 2009)

MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI aaaaaaah ich komm net rein!!!!11 aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah *ausn fenster hüpf und hoff das jemand so klug war und den post nicht ernstgenommen hat*


----------



## nuxii (9. Dezember 2009)

find ich dufte das neue char erstell ding da xD


----------



## Gerak (9. Dezember 2009)

freu freu auf patch 3.3 stellt sich nur die frage stimmt der spruch heute wieder dont play on the patch day ? ^^


----------



## Felìcìtaz (9. Dezember 2009)

brennen? Oo... hätte ich bloss mein mowl gehalten^^


----------



## Sandalor (9. Dezember 2009)

Naja wegen ein paar Minuten brauch man ja nicht gleich so auszuflippen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja Thrall ist auch on. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arenasturm (9. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (9. Dezember 2009)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI aaaaaaah ich komm net rein!!!!11 aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah *ausn fenster hüpf und hoff das jemand so klug war und den post nicht ernstgenommen hat*



egal bist Misanthrop da störts keinen xD


----------



## Xelyna (9. Dezember 2009)

Gerak schrieb:


> freu freu auf patch 3.3 stellt sich nur die frage stimmt der spruch heute wieder dont play on the patch day ? ^^


Auf manchen Server wie KdV trifft der eigentlich immer zu ..


----------



## Artonas (9. Dezember 2009)

Felìcìtaz schrieb:


> brennen? Oo... hätte ich bloss mein mowl gehalten^^



Ach besser brennen als Rauchen, letzteres ist Gesundheitsschädlich xD


----------



## Mangakaa (9. Dezember 2009)

hey ist noch jemand auf Shattrath zuhause?? und wenn ja horde oder ally ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yatas (9. Dezember 2009)

juhu die latenz geht hoch


----------



## Tyraila (9. Dezember 2009)

GO GO *DIE ALDOR - * *fähnchen wedel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


- für die allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -


----------



## Atreus (9. Dezember 2009)

fast fertig gepatcht gogogo will zocken XD


----------



## vicec (9. Dezember 2009)

Need Eredar


----------



## nuxii (9. Dezember 2009)

durotan aufwachen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (9. Dezember 2009)

wtf werden ja immer mehr o.O
 	439 Besucher lesen dieses Thema (Gäste: 328 | Anonyme Besucher: 0) 	111 Mitglieder: Mindadar, 50kaisa, Aremetis, Fauzi, maniacnazo, Zepyros, Artonas, VsFs, aportec, Shiro Firerage, Saints, Felìcìtaz, Deathlord666, Aggrohexe, nuxii, Flux92, Legacy, Lúmea, Heavyslayer, Satricon, vicec, PureLoci, Selima, warlord118, Der_Holger, Edou, Sandalor, Chylina, Gitstampfa, Rußler, Shavana, ~baca~, vikitori, Tueferl, Fusssi, Kazanta, Tyraila, Yatas, Mind89, Manolar, Isnom, iluh, Tadewi, Mangakaa, Irmeli, kipi, Torock2205, Dablo, kamillai, Th0m45, Aratianne, Eltoro73, Nexus.X, kennerer, Patt1981, swenkhhc, Celarandil, Housi, arenasturm, Pierre25, shania vamp, thoone, ghost_57, Kronis, blueturtle, devtool, Shabuki, Gerak, Toddi1971, Grabo13, Dratonia, Shampo, christian210374, Maxco, Torbi, lailynn, Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum, .Blôôdy., Serathi, Adds, nikkon84, vincent666, mad_chaos, Fredina, Savi, minuba, Dante_Dragon, Alakarih, Skelettkrieger, zorb, Flyme, Gilfalas Silberwald, BlackRobe, Piewacket, Marek40518, Cruzia, Altglienicker, RaSeXeS, Jerkia, InsaneTheImba, snake214, Crash_hunter, CrazyIvan, Daishi/Hultarier, coupe80, Tarnhamster, Razuul, losdommos, asimo, Berio, Xalamir34


----------



## Felìcìtaz (9. Dezember 2009)

Artonas schrieb:


> Ach besser brennen als Rauchen, letzteres ist Gesundheitsschädlich xD




ach ersteres nicht?^^


----------



## Legacy (9. Dezember 2009)

*TAERAR-KIDDY-SERVER*

aber es ist lustig da 

geh on
1111^^^^ûienennsesueelelel

spam


----------



## Saints (9. Dezember 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> wtf werden ja immer mehr o.O
> 439 Besucher lesen dieses Thema (Gäste: 328 | Anonyme Besucher: 0) 	111 Mitglieder: Mindadar, 50kaisa, Aremetis, Fauzi, maniacnazo, Zepyros, Artonas, VsFs, aportec, Shiro Firerage, Saints, Felìcìtaz, Deathlord666, Aggrohexe, nuxii, Flux92, Legacy, Lúmea, Heavyslayer, Satricon, vicec, PureLoci, Selima, warlord118, Der_Holger, Edou, Sandalor, Chylina, Gitstampfa, Rußler, Shavana, ~baca~, vikitori, Tueferl, Fusssi, Kazanta, Tyraila, Yatas, Mind89, Manolar, Isnom, iluh, Tadewi, Mangakaa, Irmeli, kipi, Torock2205, Dablo, kamillai, Th0m45, Aratianne, Eltoro73, Nexus.X, kennerer, Patt1981, swenkhhc, Celarandil, Housi, arenasturm, Pierre25, shania vamp, thoone, ghost_57, Kronis, blueturtle, devtool, Shabuki, Gerak, Toddi1971, Grabo13, Dratonia, Shampo, christian210374, Maxco, Torbi, lailynn, Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum, .Blôôdy., Serathi, Adds, nikkon84, vincent666, mad_chaos, Fredina, Savi, minuba, Dante_Dragon, Alakarih, Skelettkrieger, zorb, Flyme, Gilfalas Silberwald, BlackRobe, Piewacket, Marek40518, Cruzia, Altglienicker, RaSeXeS, Jerkia, InsaneTheImba, snake214, Crash_hunter, CrazyIvan, Daishi/Hultarier, coupe80, Tarnhamster, Razuul, losdommos, asimo, Berio, Xalamir34




Ja die suchtis vermehren sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackflash (9. Dezember 2009)

kan einer pls mal Durotan rezzen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lúmea (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange Die Aldor auf sich warten lässt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bestimmt werden da wieder die server arbeiten verlängert.


----------



## Heavyslayer (9. Dezember 2009)

go tirion.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und einen recht schönen guten morgen allerseits.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. Dezember 2009)

MUSS ZOGGN WAAAAAAHHHHAAAA.....Nein im ernst ich will Zoggn WAAAAHHH^^ *heugabel greif und zu blizz hingeh*


----------



## Dablo (9. Dezember 2009)

FROSTWOLF wo bleibst duuuuuu??^^


----------



## Dante_Dragon (9. Dezember 2009)

Lol mal fix auf Thrall nen Char erstellt.

/who Seelenschmiede......... 49 Spieler gefunden!!!

ALLES SUCHTLER!!!!


----------



## nuxii (9. Dezember 2009)

moin


----------



## Artonas (9. Dezember 2009)

Felìcìtaz schrieb:


> ach ersteres nicht?^^



Ich hab jedenfalls noch nirgends irgendwelche Hinweise gelesen, dass Brennen einen langsamen und schmerzhaften Tod verursachen kann. Von demher, ich glaube nicht, dass unser Väterchen Staat eine solche Gefahr ohne Warnhinweise einfach so billigen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WIR WOLLEN BRENNEN! (Auch wenn danach nur kalte Asche übrig ist...)


----------



## Fauzi (9. Dezember 2009)

gleich werd ich aggro!! ^^


----------



## ipercoop (9. Dezember 2009)

Blutelfen Mages Hexer oder Priester geiler Stab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuxii (9. Dezember 2009)

durotan is ausser range ._.


----------



## Odizar (9. Dezember 2009)

Mein Problem ist wenn ich WOW öffne und auf spielen klicke kommt garnichts!!!
Normal würde ich dann auf den Einlogbildschirm kommen!!!!
Hat noch jemand das Problem???

Also Patch hab ich Erfolgreich geladen!!!


----------



## Nexus.X (9. Dezember 2009)

Mangakaa schrieb:


> hey ist noch jemand auf Shattrath zuhause?? und wenn ja horde oder ally ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mein alter Main dümpelt da rum, Orc Shamy. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacy (9. Dezember 2009)

*Kabelbrannd trifft Taerar-Leitung kritisch*

taerar stribt


----------



## Tyraila (9. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medolie (9. Dezember 2009)

Lordaeron kommt mal wieder als letztes on hab ja auch nichts anderes Erwartet^^ ich koch mir dann ma einen Beruhigungs Kaffee


----------



## kromagus (9. Dezember 2009)

OMG wo bleibt antonidas ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dieser scheiß server braucht immer stunden...


----------



## Dablo (9. Dezember 2009)

egal hab vorhin durotan ss gegeben....rezz lieber mal frostwolf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SEBA (9. Dezember 2009)

Immer wieder faszinierend wie einige rummeckern komm nicht rein, will spielen, server down etc.
Ihr habt Probleme, andere Leute müssen bis in die frühen Abendstunden noch arbeiten. ;-)


----------



## Millionphoenix (9. Dezember 2009)

Odizar schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist wenn ich WOW öffne und auf spielen klicke kommt garnichts!!!
> Normal würde ich dann auf den Einlogbildschirm kommen!!!!
> Hat noch jemand das Problem???
> 
> Also Patch hab ich Erfolgreich geladen!!!




Noob.


----------



## Artonas (9. Dezember 2009)

Odizar schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist wenn ich WOW öffne und auf spielen klicke kommt garnichts!!!
> Normal würde ich dann auf den Einlogbildschirm kommen!!!!
> Hat noch jemand das Problem???
> 
> Also Patch hab ich Erfolgreich geladen!!!



Das ist der neue Noob-Filter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne quatsch, start mal deinen Rechner im Zweifelsfall erstmal neu, vll spinnt was und check nach, ob du den Patch als Administrator ausgeführt & installiert hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saints (9. Dezember 2009)

der schlimmste server ist wohl Anub'arak


----------



## Nico25041992 (9. Dezember 2009)

Frostwolf soll mal on gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Die_Schlange (9. Dezember 2009)

es kann sich keienr heute first kill holen von arthas , da die bosse nacheinander freigesdchaltet werden, es sind nur 3 bosse für die man 5 versuche hat !


----------



## nuxii (9. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 noch wer auf druotan(horde?)


----------



## Felìcìtaz (9. Dezember 2009)

Artonas schrieb:


> Ich hab jedenfalls noch nirgends irgendwelche Hinweise gelesen, dass Brennen einen langsamen und schmerzhaften Tod verursachen kann. Von demher, ich glaube nicht, dass unser Väterchen Staat eine solche Gefahr ohne Warnhinweise einfach so billigen würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




rofl... recht haste!^^


----------



## F4n4t1k4 (9. Dezember 2009)

<< auf shattrath^^ & hordler & server will nicht on gehn


----------



## Matress (9. Dezember 2009)

Sehr nice -.-

Sitze bis 23 Uhr auf der Arbeit fest . . .


----------



## Mäuserich (9. Dezember 2009)

Hauptsache um 12:30 pünktlich zur Mittagpause ist der Zirkel on und wenn nicht kann ich ja schon mal aktuelle Addons laden...


----------



## vicec (9. Dezember 2009)

Warum wartest dnen auf Aldor ? In den patchnotes stand jetzt nicht sonderlich viel an RP veränderungen


----------



## Mindadar (9. Dezember 2009)

SEBA schrieb:


> Immer wieder faszinierend wie einige rummeckern komm nicht rein, will spielen, server down etc.
> Ihr habt Probleme, andere Leute müssen noch bis in die frühen Abendstunden noch arbeiten. ;-)



Oder am monitor basteln bis er wieder funnzt ^^
drecks weißes bild -.-



achja guten abend tikali ^^


----------



## rambule (9. Dezember 2009)

wers noch nicht weiß ;o

SERVERALERT:Wöchentliche Wartungsarbeiten, 09/12
An diesem Mittwoch werden erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten vorgenommen, um Patch 3.3.0 aufzuspielen. Alle europäischen Realms werden daher von 3:00 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr (MEZ) nicht erreichbar sein.

Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis.

Update 11:10: Die Wartungsarbeiten der unten aufgelisteten Realms werden verlängert. Bitte schaut in etwa einer Stunde für eine weitere Aktualisierung vorbei.

Ambossar
Area 52
Arygos
Blutkessel
Dalvengyr
Das Konsortium
Der abyssische Rat
Der Mithrilorden
Dethecus
Die Aldor
Die Nachtwache
Echsenkessel
Festung der Stürme
Forscherliga
Garrosh
Lordaeron
Malorne
Mug'thol
Nethersturm
Norgannon
Rajaxx
Shattrath
Taerar
Teldrassil
Tirion
Todeswache
Ulduar
Un'Goro
Vek'lor


Quelle : http://status.wow-europe.com/de/alert


----------



## Millionphoenix (9. Dezember 2009)

SEBA schrieb:


> Immer wieder faszinierend wie einige rummeckern komm nicht rein, will spielen, server down etc.
> Ihr habt Probleme, andere Leute müssen noch bis in die frühen Abendstunden noch arbeiten. ;-)



Und andere wiederrum haben heute frei und "müssen" noch bis in die frühen Abendstunden zocken ;-)


----------



## Felìcìtaz (9. Dezember 2009)

ist hier eigentlich noch wer auf alex?????


----------



## Tyraila (9. Dezember 2009)

SEBA schrieb:


> Immer wieder faszinierend wie einige rummeckern komm nicht rein, will spielen, server down etc.
> Ihr habt Probleme, andere Leute müssen bis in die frühen Abendstunden noch arbeiten. ;-)





auch stark wir einige meckern ^^ weil andere gerne spielen müssen
fazit : du bist neidisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artonas (9. Dezember 2009)

Felìcìtaz schrieb:


> rofl... recht haste!^^



Ich hab immer Recht. Das ist mein Problem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (9. Dezember 2009)

vicec schrieb:


> Warum wartest dnen auf Aldor ? In den patchnotes stand jetzt nicht sonderlich viel an RP veränderungen


Made my Day (bin Aldor-Flüchtling)


----------



## Lúmea (9. Dezember 2009)

Also ich komm zwar rein aber mein server ist noch down mal sehen wie lange die brauchen bis im Launcher was angezeigt wird wie lange die verlängerung dauert ^^ 

Solange werd ich mit meinem Freund weiter kuscheln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shampo (9. Dezember 2009)

moin ihrs =D


Teldrassil i miss you 

p.s grüsse an Lordaeron


----------



## Medolie (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich habs vorraus gesehn^^


----------



## Brandin (9. Dezember 2009)

Vorwärts Durotan :>

Will meinen Tauren Schami weiterzocken xD


----------



## Artonas (9. Dezember 2009)

Felìcìtaz schrieb:


> ist hier eigentlich noch wer auf alex?????



Ööööhm.. Wo DU Deine Zeit vertreibst, während wir darauf warten, dass das Spiel wieder online geht, wollen wir gar nicht so genau wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (9. Dezember 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Made my Day (bin Aldor-Flüchtling)



ich auch :>



ich schreib morgen nen buch o.O 
Ich hab arthas kotzen sehen...^^


----------



## Mäuserich (9. Dezember 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> achja guten abend tikali ^^


Abend?

Gefälligst Morgen oder bald sogar "Mahlzeit" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw: Moin Mindi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (9. Dezember 2009)

Gib mir ein! M!


----------



## nuxii (9. Dezember 2009)

DUROOOOOOOOOOOOOOTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN IS ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mangakaa (9. Dezember 2009)

F4n4t1k4 schrieb:


> << auf shattrath^^ & hordler & server will nicht on gehn




<---- Ally ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Für die Allianz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber hordler sehen geiler aus ^^


----------



## Eryanor (9. Dezember 2009)

gogogo arygos gogogo


----------



## Sethclaw (9. Dezember 2009)

Mich fuckt bartender so ab, alle leisten weg bis auf 1 , hoffe is bald wieder normal^^


----------



## Mind89 (9. Dezember 2009)

Die_Schlange schrieb:


> es kann sich keienr heute first kill holen von arthas , da die bosse nacheinander freigesdchaltet werden, es sind nur 3 bosse für die man 5 versuche hat !



Ich dachte man hat nur für den Endboss 5 Trys und für den Rest soviel man will? :>


----------



## Saints (9. Dezember 2009)

Anub'arak on endlich cu


----------



## Artonas (9. Dezember 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaah der Rat von Dalaran ist da. Bin dann im Spiel xD


----------



## vicec (9. Dezember 2009)

War auch mal auf Aldor, aber heut spiel ich WoW


----------



## Irmeli (9. Dezember 2009)

Auch die mit Dampf betriebenen Server werden irgendwann on kommen


----------



## Millionphoenix (9. Dezember 2009)

Antonidas online!!1111eins


----------



## Mindadar (9. Dezember 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Abend?
> 
> Gefälligst Morgen oder bald sogar "Mahlzeit"
> 
> ...


tz des heiß abend! und abends heiß es guten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felìcìtaz (9. Dezember 2009)

Artonas schrieb:


> Ööööhm.. Wo DU Deine Zeit vertreibst, während wir darauf warten, dass das Spiel wieder online geht, wollen wir gar nicht so genau wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Oo...


----------



## Atreus (9. Dezember 2009)

yeah frostwolf ist da, bis später XD


----------



## Die_Schlange (9. Dezember 2009)

Mind89 schrieb:


> Ich dachte man hat nur für den Endboss 5 Trys und für den Rest soviel man will? :>



kann auch sein bin mir da nicht so ganz sicher, aber frostwolf ist DAAAAA viel spaß euch noch bin weg ^^


----------



## Gilfalas Silberwald (9. Dezember 2009)

netter Zeitvertreib http://www.justin.tv/multiboxing


----------



## SEBA (9. Dezember 2009)

wartungsarbeiten werden verlängert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blizzard lernt auch nie oder?
Jedes mal das gleiche. Sagen immer bis 11:00Uhr aber dann dauerts doch länger.

Mir egal, muss eh noch arbeiten, aber Blizzard sollte keine Versprechungen machen wenn sie eh nie eingehalten werden.


----------



## Zepyros (9. Dezember 2009)

Yeahhh frostwolf on ;D


----------



## Ochjoh (9. Dezember 2009)

Achja, Mittwoch - Profilierungstag der Großkopferten, was seid ihr doch ach so toll!!!!


----------



## vicec (9. Dezember 2009)

Eredar on 1!!!1!


----------



## Sandalor (9. Dezember 2009)

Man gut das ich nicht mehr auf Shattrath bin. *grinsel*
Andererseits ist es mir ziemlich Wurscht ob mein Realm online ist, ich chatte lieber noch ne Runde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s. ich arbeite dieses Jahr garnicht mehr. Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F4n4t1k4 (9. Dezember 2009)

Shattrath braucht mal wieder viel zu lange v.v


----------



## Dablo (9. Dezember 2009)

yyyyyyyeeeaaaaahh!!!Frostwolf ich koooommeeee!!^^

Bis später leute,und lasst den kopf nicht hängen^^


----------



## Yatas (9. Dezember 2009)

oh fast alle server on


----------



## Mäuserich (9. Dezember 2009)

vicec schrieb:


> War auch mal auf Aldor, aber heut spiel ich WoW



so true...

und btw:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mind89 (9. Dezember 2009)

Lang lebe Die Silberne Hand   *wohooo* *wave*


----------



## Crash_hunter (9. Dezember 2009)

Gib mir ein "B"

B!

Gib mir ein "L"

L! 

Gib mir ein "U"

U!

Gib mir ein "T"

T!

Gib mir ein "K"

K!

Gib mir ein "E" 

E! 

Gib mir ein "S"

S!

Noch eins!

S!

Noch ein "E"

E!

Gib mir noch ein "L"

L! 

WAS HEI?T DAS?

BLUTKESSEL! 

Yeah!


----------



## Artonas (9. Dezember 2009)

Hrmpf, jetzt häng ich seit ne Ewigkeit im Loginscreen... *grummel* 

Haltet Euch gefälligst zurück, ich will zocken xD


----------



## Felìcìtaz (9. Dezember 2009)

so, meiner ist auch on... evtl^^ sehen uns^^


----------



## Zepyros (9. Dezember 2009)

Weiter als "Charackterliste wird Abgerufen" geht es auf frostwolf momentan leider net (:


----------



## rambule (9. Dezember 2009)

Die_Schlange schrieb:


> komisch das es nicht mal die offi seite ist dummer wichtig tuher -.-




oO Offizieller geht es garnicht das ist die box die der WoW Client lädt 
http://status.wow-europe.com/de/alert


----------



## Mindadar (9. Dezember 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> so true...
> 
> und btw:
> 
> ...



Sooooo auf nach haus....Tikali bis heut abend ^^ rnd raid nach arthas? xD
neee ich will meine paladina endlich auf 80 kriegen und mich dann von dir durch arthas zuhaus ziehen lassen btw bis später zusammen und bis nächsten mittwoch bzw später wenn die server wieder down sind


----------



## Millionphoenix (9. Dezember 2009)

Hänge im Ladebilschirm nach der Charakterauswahl fest -.-


----------



## Felìcìtaz (9. Dezember 2009)

tja, ich bleib dann doch noch paar min...wäre auch zu schön gewesen^^


----------



## Shavana (9. Dezember 2009)

5 min ladebildschirm wtf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandalor (9. Dezember 2009)

Na dann, bis nächsten Mittwoch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (9. Dezember 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Sooooo auf nach haus....Tikali bis heut abend ^^ rnd raid nach arthas? xD
> neee ich will meine paladina endlich auf 80 kriegen und mich dann von dir durch arthas zuhaus ziehen lassen btw bis später zusammen und bis nächsten mittwoch bzw später wenn die server wieder down sind


Samstag is Arti's Hütte bei mir angesetzt, willste mit?


----------



## ipercoop (9. Dezember 2009)

charakter liste wird abgeruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vicec (9. Dezember 2009)

Gleich stürzen die Server wieder ab


----------



## Artonas (9. Dezember 2009)

Felìcìtaz schrieb:


> tja, ich bleib dann doch noch paar min...wäre auch zu schön gewesen^^



Deine Anwesenheit ist uns allen eine Freude.


----------



## Fredina (9. Dezember 2009)

Omg wer heute patcht ist selber schuld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so was macht man einen Tag vorher - dauert auch nur ne viertel Stunde

Aber was nützt einem die beste Vorbereitung wenn der Realm net in die Socken kommt   *heul*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Blôôdy. (9. Dezember 2009)

SERVERALERT:Wöchentliche Wartungsarbeiten, 09/12
An diesem Mittwoch werden erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten vorgenommen, um Patch 3.3.0 aufzuspielen. Alle europäischen Realms werden daher von 3:00 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr (MEZ) nicht erreichbar sein.

Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis.

Update 11:10: Die Wartungsarbeiten der unten aufgelisteten Realms werden verlängert. Bitte schaut in etwa einer Stunde für eine weitere Aktualisierung vorbei.

Ambossar
Area 52
Arygos
*Blutkessel*
Dalvengyr
Das Konsortium
Der abyssische Rat
Der Mithrilorden
Dethecus
Die Aldor
Die Nachtwache
Echsenkessel
Festung der Stürme
Forscherliga
Garrosh
Lordaeron
Malorne
Mug'thol
Nethersturm
Norgannon
Rajaxx
Shattrath
Taerar
Teldrassil
Tirion
Todeswache
Ulduar
Un'Goro
Vek'lor


----------



## Lúmea (9. Dezember 2009)

Das denk ich auch mal das die wieder abstürzten weil jeder gleich rein will und dann überlasstung also ich warte lieber bis die sich eingekriegt haben..


----------



## Mangakaa (9. Dezember 2009)

komm putt putt putt Shattrath wo bist du? Du musst keine Angst haben wir tun dir nichts.... Putt putt


----------



## Felìcìtaz (9. Dezember 2009)

bin drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalone (9. Dezember 2009)

Ja wo bleibt denn tirion


----------



## Nexus.X (9. Dezember 2009)

Proudmoore vor, noch ein Tor ...
Shattrath hinterher, tausend Hordler mehr ...

Sind die 2 endlich aufgewacht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In 5 Minuten is der Download durch, dann will ich die Server sehn sonst gibbet eine Apokalypse!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mangakaa (9. Dezember 2009)

Felìcìtaz schrieb:


> bin drin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




gz ich wünschte ich wär so weit


----------



## Flux92 (9. Dezember 2009)

Shattrath online !!!!1111


----------



## Crash_hunter (9. Dezember 2009)

fu! Blutkessel!


----------



## F4n4t1k4 (9. Dezember 2009)

So Shattrath ist on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. Dezember 2009)

wääääh todeswache wo bist duuuuuuuuu


----------



## Heavyslayer (9. Dezember 2009)

go tirion !!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vicec (9. Dezember 2009)

Bin mir mal nen Kafee holen, Ladebildschirm anstarren is iwie öde


----------



## Mangakaa (9. Dezember 2009)

SHATTRATH ist ON!!

Sry für doppelpost

bis nächste Woche bb^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uffalla (9. Dezember 2009)

hm Blackhand online schön aber ewiger Ladebildschirm;-(((


----------



## maniacnazo (9. Dezember 2009)

ipercoop schrieb:


> charakter liste wird abgeruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



(:
hab das gleiche problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artonas (9. Dezember 2009)

Felìcìtaz schrieb:


> bin drin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und siehe da, neue Quest, Addons funktionieren sogar alle... Seltsam


----------



## Raaandy (9. Dezember 2009)

meine Güte Leute^^ bis gestern hat man nur hoffen und sich wünschen können das der Patch kommt. Und wie vorhergesagt, meckern die Leute weil die Server nich Punkt 11 on sind^^

Ihr seid komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lacunalein (9. Dezember 2009)

Hm, war irgendwie zu erwarten, dass Blutkessel bzw Realmpool off ist. War doch schon immer so *schmoll* Aber hoffen darf man ja noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felìcìtaz (9. Dezember 2009)

Mangakaa schrieb:


> gz ich wünschte ich wär so weit



war zu voreilig^^ ladebildschirm ist durch, hängt aber schon ne min^^


----------



## ipercoop (9. Dezember 2009)

Ladebildschirm auf Alleria aber ich habe zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (9. Dezember 2009)

v_V ich will die aldor haben ...


----------



## Torock2205 (9. Dezember 2009)

ipercoop schrieb:


> Ladebildschirm auf Alleria aber ich habe zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und hab mich extra nach Shattrath gestellt, dachte da wärs net so voll ^^ Alleria eben


----------



## Crash_hunter (9. Dezember 2009)

Lacunalein schrieb:


> Hm, war irgendwie zu erwarten, dass Blutkessel bzw Realmpool off ist. War doch schon immer so *schmoll* Aber hoffen darf man ja noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


könnts sein das Der mithrilorden aufm selben realmpool ist? bzw wo kann man das nachlesen?


----------



## Edou (9. Dezember 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> v_V ich will die aldor haben ...


ich todeswache T_T


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (9. Dezember 2009)

GUUUUT das ich arbeiten bin und den Stress nur live hier mit verfolgen kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schön gepflegt heute abend rein... da sollte alles definitiv laufen, flüssig ohne laaags
und ohne Aussetzer ... 

Und immer schön an den Satz denken: DONT PLAY ON PATCHDAY! ... ich formuliere den mal um:

ONLY PLAY ON PATCHDAY later in the Afternoon! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torock2205 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ahh endlich drin. Dann wünsch ich Euch noch viel vergnügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bis nächsten Mittwoch ^^


----------



## Zepyros (9. Dezember 2009)

Ewiger Ladebildschirm auf Frostwolf ..... !!!!


----------



## Lacunalein (9. Dezember 2009)

> könnts sein das Der mithrilorden aufm selben realmpool ist? bzw wo kann man das nachlesen?



http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/battlegroups.html

This =)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Dezember 2009)

schattenbrand hats halb on geschafft und is nur wieder off -.-


----------



## Odizar (9. Dezember 2009)

Artonas schrieb:


> Das ist der neue Noob-Filter...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Für ganz dumme wie seh ich ob ich es als Admin ausführe und installiert habe und wie kann ich das ändern falls nicht!!!Neustart hat nix gebracht!!!


----------



## Schorki (9. Dezember 2009)

Festung is on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felìcìtaz (9. Dezember 2009)

nun bin ich drin und erstmal alle addons aus^^ vergessen^^


----------



## arenasturm (9. Dezember 2009)

hm... die server mit meinen twinks sind on, der mitm main nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yatas (9. Dezember 2009)

also ich seh nix von längeren wartungsarbeiten an Shattrath oder so


----------



## Porthos (9. Dezember 2009)

irgendwie war es doch klar gewesen kaum on fahren die ,die server schon wieder runter einfach lächerlich blizzard


----------



## Raaandy (9. Dezember 2009)

diebeidenwarenes schrieb:


> GUUUUT das ich arbeiten bin und den Stress nur live hier mit verfolgen kann...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



geht mir genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 heute morgen noch schaffen und später noch Weihnachtsfeier vom Geschäfft.

Aber in einem muss ich dir wiedersprechen, es wird heute Abend auch laggen^^


----------



## Matress (9. Dezember 2009)

*sinnlosenbeitragschreib*

blubeldibubbel ! SANDWICH ! WTFBBQ


----------



## Fredina (9. Dezember 2009)

Zirkel ist da und läuft


----------



## Crash_hunter (9. Dezember 2009)

Lacunalein schrieb:


> http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/battlegroups.html
> 
> This =)


ah ok^^


----------



## Heavyslayer (9. Dezember 2009)

Tirion braucht wieder ne halbe ewigkeit bis der on ist.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (9. Dezember 2009)

Fredina schrieb:


> Zirkel ist da und läuft


Super, Mittagspause gerettet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dante_Dragon (9. Dezember 2009)

joar Hinterhalt is auch noch oon...kann sich nur um stunden handeln ^^


----------



## Raaandy (9. Dezember 2009)

Fredina schrieb:


> Zirkel ist da und läuft



freut mich für meine Gilde =)


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (9. Dezember 2009)

arenasturm schrieb:


> hm... die server mit meinen twinks sind on, der mitm main nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol? du hast deine twinks nicht auf dem gleichen server wie den main? 
Ok auch ne Variante...


----------



## baumthekaito (9. Dezember 2009)

wie lange hatn das patch laden be euch gedauert?


----------



## Tyraila (9. Dezember 2009)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> wie lange hatn das patch laden be euch gedauert?




3 min


----------



## Dante_Dragon (9. Dezember 2009)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> wie lange hatn das patch laden be euch gedauert?



10 min ^^. Schöön doof wenn man den mitm Blizz Updater saugt wenn es doch andere Seiten gibt.


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (9. Dezember 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> 3 min



10 min... gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arenasturm (9. Dezember 2009)

diebeidenwarenes schrieb:


> lol? du hast deine twinks nicht auf dem gleichen server wie den main?
> Ok auch ne Variante...



doch auf dem server wo der main steht hab ich auch noch twinks ^^ die twinks auf den anderen servern sind ruhechars  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simi1994 (9. Dezember 2009)

Garroooooooosh(Server) ist verschwuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunden!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalone (9. Dezember 2009)

Heavyslayer schrieb:


> Tirion braucht wieder ne halbe ewigkeit bis der on ist....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bah wie immer


----------



## Edou (9. Dezember 2009)

Need todeswache omfg-.-


----------



## Aerasan (9. Dezember 2009)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> wie lange hatn das patch laden be euch gedauert?


20-30min


----------



## Edou (9. Dezember 2009)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> wie lange hatn das patch laden be euch gedauert?


5 min und hatte 2 fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (9. Dezember 2009)

Bin auch in der Arbeit & verfolge das Geschehen hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist... schön! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arenasturm (9. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ............... server wo bist du ? hat wayne dich entführt ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Dezember 2009)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> wie lange hatn das patch laden be euch gedauert?



3 Sec dank VDSL und einer 50.000 Leitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


P.s

Ne es waren 5-10m oder so ^^


----------



## Nexus.X (9. Dezember 2009)

So, Proudmoore online und scheinbar recht stabil. 
Bin weg, mich an den niedrigeren Manakosten der Lowzauber erfreuen, endlich Magier leveln ohne alle 2 Mobs lang saufen zu müssen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel Spaß euch noch und freudige Minuten bei Warten.

MfG Nex


----------



## .Blôôdy. (9. Dezember 2009)

Blutkessel on!


----------



## Edou (9. Dezember 2009)

arenasturm schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ............... server wo bist du ? hat wayne dich entführt ?
> ...


WANTED! Gesucht wird der Realm Todeswache WANTED!
                   Jeglicher hinweis wird nicht belohnt
                               Helfen sie uns!


----------



## arenasturm (9. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> WANTED! Gesucht wird der Realm Todeswache WANTED!
> Jeglicher hinweis wird nicht belohnt
> Helfen sie uns!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cold Death (9. Dezember 2009)

Bin mal gespannt wie lange Todeswache noch braucht, habe bisher nix gefunden.


----------



## Aratianne (9. Dezember 2009)

Aldor ist da!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schönen Tag euch noch und viel Spaß beim Warten und Spielen (irgendwann...) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. Dezember 2009)

Cold schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie lange Todeswache noch braucht, habe bisher nix gefunden.


Jou leider..-.-


----------



## Kargaro (9. Dezember 2009)

Ist Tirion schon online?

Naja, ich muss eh noch den Patch laden (65%) bis dahin sollte er schon online sein


----------



## Yatas (9. Dezember 2009)

wie ich sehe crashen grad server ab^^ ja tirion ist on


----------



## Athlos (9. Dezember 2009)

Norgannon ist auch noch nicht verfügbar. Wir sind immer die letzten -.-


----------



## Metalone (9. Dezember 2009)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Ist Tirion schon online?
> 
> Naja, ich muss eh noch den Patch laden (65%) bis dahin sollte er schon online sein



ich log gerade ein aber dauert ewig und 3 tage


----------



## Dante_Dragon (9. Dezember 2009)

Athlos schrieb:


> Norgannon ist auch noch nicht verfügbar. Wir sind immer die letzten -.-




Joar schauts aus ^^ bei uns Norganneranern dauerts nochn bissl


----------



## Lacunalein (9. Dezember 2009)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> Blutkessel on!



Juchuh! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. Dezember 2009)

todeswache fehlt immernoch =/


----------



## Balabasta (9. Dezember 2009)

Ist Cool das wenn man Lang genug sucht, Infos findet, das einige Server länger Offline sind als andere^^



> Diesen Mittwoch werden erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten vorgenommen, um Patch 3.3.0 aufzuspielen. Alle europäischen Realms werden daher von 3:00 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr (MEZ) nicht erreichbar sein.
> 
> Außerdem werden die Wartungsarbeiten der unten aufgelisteten Realms verlängert. Wir werden versuchen euch diesbezüglich auf dem Laufenden zu halten:
> 
> Ambossar, Area 52, Arygos, Blutkessel, Dalvengyr, Das Konsortium, Der abyssische Rat, Der Mithrilorden, Dethecus, Die Aldor, Die Nachtwache, Echsenkessel, Festung der Stürme, Forscherliga, Garrosh, Lordaeron, Malorne, Mug'thol, Nethersturm, Norgannon, Rajaxx, Shattrath, Taerar, Teldrassil, Tirion, Todeswache, Ulduar, Un'Goro, Vek'lor


----------



## Dante_Dragon (9. Dezember 2009)

naja jetzt fehlt ja nur noch "Leider" der Realmpool hinterhalt ^^


----------



## Landeshauptstadt (9. Dezember 2009)

Bloß gut das Ulduar, Veklor oder Tirion schon wieder laufen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. Dezember 2009)

Jupps immer wir hinterhältigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headsick (9. Dezember 2009)

..ich geb mich dann mal 3 Min der Illusion hin, dass es dafür bei uns stabil läuft *muhaha*


----------



## Balabasta (9. Dezember 2009)

Headsick das ist echt ne gute Illusion XD


----------



## Dante_Dragon (9. Dezember 2009)

wie ich heute extra schon um 9 aufgestanden bin, duschen war,einkaufen gegangen bin,wäsche gewaschen,wohnung aufgeräumt,Addons gesaugt....... Nur damit ich um 11 nicht noch was machen muss...aber NÖÖÖÖÖ da hätt ich auch noch 1-2 std länger pennen können.


----------



## Headsick (9. Dezember 2009)

Man hält sich halt mit warmen Gedanken bei guter Laune *gg*

...und ich bin ja generell schon ziemlich überrascht, dass fast alle Server on sind, hab eher damit gerechnet, dass sich alles wiedermal ein wenig mehr in die Länge zieht, 17-18 Uhr hätt mich jetzte auch nicht wirklich überrascht


----------



## VsFs (9. Dezember 2009)

Wie Hinterhältig doch Hinterhalt ist..


----------



## Edou (9. Dezember 2009)

VsFs schrieb:


> Wie Hinterhältig doch Hinterhalt ist..


ist bestimmt im stealth


----------



## Dante_Dragon (9. Dezember 2009)

Headsick schrieb:


> Man hält sich halt mit warmen Gedanken bei guter Laune *gg*
> 
> ...und ich bin ja generell schon ziemlich überrascht, dass fast alle Server on sind, hab eher damit gerechnet, dass sich alles wiedermal ein wenig mehr in die Länge zieht, 17-18 Uhr hätt mich jetzte auch nicht wirklich überrascht




trotzdem nervig. Bei 3.2 war auch Hinterhalt der letzte Realmpool der on ging. zu BC Zeiten war dies auch standart.^^


----------



## Mindadar (9. Dezember 2009)

-.- un nu zuhaus (endlich) und was macht er? WTF er sagt mir fehlermeldung fuck windoof -.-


----------



## Headsick (9. Dezember 2009)

Naja, dann eben noch ne Runde Shakes & Fidget und mit dem LangeweileServerdownAlextraszaTwink mal den Doppelkopf-Köter anschauen... der ist mal sehr gelungen XD
Hab ja schon befürchtet, dass man den auch wieder kaufen muss, aber so gefällts mir doch um längen besser^^


----------



## Kargaro (9. Dezember 2009)

75%

Naja, ich bin mal einen Film schauen, bis dahin sollte der Download fertig sein (hoffe ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Headsick (9. Dezember 2009)

Dante_Dragon schrieb:


> trotzdem nervig. Bei 3.2 war auch Hinterhalt der letzte Realmpool der on ging. zu BC Zeiten war dies auch standart.^^



Joar, man gewöhnt sich an allem..sogar am Dativ

Ich finds auch nicht toll, aber mittlerweile seh ich´s gelassen...dafür hab ich meinen Lütten LV 8 Priester auf Alex zu Fuß durch die halbe Welt gejagt und auch den angelden Diplomaten schonmal gemacht... und danch zu Fuß durchs Schlingendorntal^^ Da vergeht ruckzuck die Langeweile beim warten...ist echt spannen von wo überall her die Mobs einen riechen köönnen *lach*


----------



## iceboy2009 (9. Dezember 2009)

weiß einer wies mitm server dun morogh aussieht ob mann den laggfrei spielen kann?^^


----------



## Balabasta (9. Dezember 2009)

Garrosh da, ich kann zocken ... bb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yatas (9. Dezember 2009)

weiß nicht ob man laggfrei da spielen kann^^ war aber fast pünktlich um 11 on


----------



## Headsick (9. Dezember 2009)

Naja laggfrei wird heute wohl nix..egal wo^^


----------



## Shampo (9. Dezember 2009)

Teldrassil könnte mal endlich online gehn mirs so fad -___-


----------



## iceboy2009 (9. Dezember 2009)

naja dann brauch ch ma wder nee stunde zum aufmontenxD 
aber egal  hauptsache heute abend is alles wieder ok wenn ich dann mit giilde icc geh^^


----------



## Yatas (9. Dezember 2009)

iceboy2009 schrieb:


> naja dann brauch ch ma wder nee stunde zum aufmontenxD
> aber egal  hauptsache heute abend is alles wieder ok wenn ich dann mit giilde icc geh^^



musst dann erstmal die 3 neuen inis machen^^


----------



## Edou (9. Dezember 2009)

TODESWACHE hatt dich etwa ne wache tod gemacht T_T


----------



## Rußler (9. Dezember 2009)

Arygos s auch noch net on...


----------



## Dante_Dragon (9. Dezember 2009)

jaja nur noch die letzten Süchtler warten darauf endlich die neuen Innis anzutesten..... NEEED!!


----------



## Edou (9. Dezember 2009)

Dante_Dragon schrieb:


> jaja nur noch die letzten Süchtler warten darauf endlich die neuen Innis anzutesten..... NEEED!!


nee ich geh heute noch nich inis denk ich ich twinke (acc sachen schicken *gg)




SIE IST DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Mozee (9. Dezember 2009)

Arygos ist wohl verrückt geworden wie sein daddy und terrorisiert nun azeroth muahahahahah


Edit: ach doch net arygos wieder on!


----------



## iceboy2009 (9. Dezember 2009)

Yatas schrieb:


> musst dann erstmal die 3 neuen inis machen^^



ich weiß ^^
werden wir ja voher in 2 5er grps machen^^ damt w danach icc gehen können und am 6.janur kommt der nächste flügel dran so wi es grad bekannt gegeben worden ist


----------



## Headsick (9. Dezember 2009)

So Norgannon und so...bin dann mal weg, viel Glück euch allen^^


----------



## Cold Death (9. Dezember 2009)

Naja Todeswache wird zwar angezeigt aber es steht ewig und 3 Tage Charakterliste wird abgerufen...


----------



## Mozee (9. Dezember 2009)

yay... 10min ladebildschirme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eryanor (9. Dezember 2009)

jojo arygos online ^^


----------



## Grushdak (9. Dezember 2009)

Und Teldrassil wird auch nicht der letzte Ongänger sein - da er on ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cruzia (9. Dezember 2009)

kann mir jemand vll sagen ob die nachtwache schon on ist???...kann das gerade nmet prüfen


----------



## Sinthorix (9. Dezember 2009)

hihoo =) hab vorher iwas gelesen von wegen ACC gebundene Gegenstände können nun 
auf andere Server geschickt werden.

Ist da was dran?

mfg


----------



## Mindadar (9. Dezember 2009)

wie ruhig es hier ist...../close für heut oder kommt noch was? achja bin bei 5%! xD


----------



## Mäuserich (9. Dezember 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> wie ruhig es hier ist...../close für heut oder kommt noch was? achja bin bei 5%! xD


Gib einfach mal bei Google "WoW Patch 3.3 download" ein, da findeste meist fix ne Standalone Version zum runterladen die du dann nur noch installieren musst.

Hat bei mir heute 20 Min für den Download (den ganzen Patch, hatte keinen Preloader Kram) + 3 Min fürs Installieren begraucht, über Blizzards Launcher dauerts am Patchday ja meist ewig...


----------



## Teal (9. Dezember 2009)

Server up => hier zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (16. Dezember 2009)

sorry für die verspätung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und los gehts   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Blôôdy. (16. Dezember 2009)

Juhu thread is offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


los gehts jungs :=)


----------



## Sarjin (16. Dezember 2009)

Need abwechslung!
Mirs langweilig :-/


----------



## .Blôôdy. (16. Dezember 2009)

ahhh Hi Firun ^^ wusste garned das du mod bist? o,O


----------



## Dablo (16. Dezember 2009)

Moooorrrrggggääääännnnnnn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobby Ross (16. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen Jungs und Mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (16. Dezember 2009)

Dablo schrieb:


> Moooorrrrggggääääännnnnnn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wus schu ne woche her? gutn morgen


----------



## .Blôôdy. (16. Dezember 2009)

ja es sind leute aufgestanden ;D


----------



## Firun (16. Dezember 2009)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> ahhh Hi Firun ^^ wusste garned das du mod bist? o,O



wieder was gelernt was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (16. Dezember 2009)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> ja es sind leute aufgestanden ;D



laaaaangweilig los unterhaltung! suche videos/bilder zur unterhaltung


----------



## Ledas (16. Dezember 2009)

ich glaube es kann wieder geschlossen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Server sind schon weider online.


grüße Ledas


----------



## .Blôôdy. (16. Dezember 2009)

Frage:
Was machen Chinafarmer wenn sie ned am Farmen sind?


----------



## Bobby Ross (16. Dezember 2009)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> Frage:
> Was machen Chinafarmer wenn sie ned am Farmen sind?




Reissäcke umwerfen ? ^^


----------



## Mindadar (16. Dezember 2009)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> Frage:
> Was machen Chinafarmer wenn sie ned am Farmen sind?



Schlafen?


----------



## .Blôôdy. (16. Dezember 2009)

Antwort:
Deutsche lieder singen x'D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZs0kkjt2o4


----------



## Bobby Ross (16. Dezember 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> laaaaangweilig los unterhaltung! suche videos/bilder zur unterhaltung




hier meine "gute morgen" Musi :


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-QaFWURsMU


----------



## Mindadar (16. Dezember 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> hier meine "gute morgen" Musi :
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-QaFWURsMU



*späm* klingt super ^^


----------



## Vudis (16. Dezember 2009)

ohhh sie sind ja wirklich schon wieder on
eig hab ich mir ja nen tag urlaub genommen um geschenke zu kaufen aber jetzt.... ;D


----------



## Bobby Ross (16. Dezember 2009)

Vudis schrieb:


> ohhh sie sind ja wirklich schon wieder on
> eig hab ich mir ja nen tag urlaub genommen um geschenke zu kaufen aber jetzt.... ;D




hehe da wird aber jemand jemand anderen sehr traurig machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so ich meld mich mal offiziell ab , bin dann mal an der FH


----------



## Mindadar (16. Dezember 2009)

och blizz....und was sollen die machen die auf arbeit sitzen und nix zu tun haben?


----------



## Zepyros (16. Dezember 2009)

Morgen zusammen ;D 
der Thread ist ja auch endlich on ... ;D


----------



## .Blôôdy. (16. Dezember 2009)

Pro 7 FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vudis (16. Dezember 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> och blizz....und was sollen die machen die auf arbeit sitzen und nix zu tun haben?


gehackte accs bearbeiten?

und ich mach niemanden traurig außer meine freundin bei der ich nicht weiß was ich ihr schenken soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (16. Dezember 2009)

Mal eine andere Frage, werden die Server erst noch runter gefahren oder täuscht mich mein Auge wenn ich mir den aktuellen Realmstatus ansehe  ?


----------



## Mindadar (16. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage, werden die Server erst noch runter gefahren oder täuscht mich mein Auge wenn ich mir den aktuellen Realmstatus ansehe  ?



Ist ne ähm...optische täuschung? xD


----------



## xx-elf (16. Dezember 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> hier meine "gute morgen" Musi :
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-QaFWURsMU



Schade das ich Musik auf der Arbeit nicht höhren kann,.... da war ja noch was hmm.... achja


GUTEN MORGEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (16. Dezember 2009)

Also Jungs und Mädels,Der Server Die Aldor und auch der rest sind Online, husch husch ab mit euch auf eure Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sc00p (6. Januar 2010)

FIRST!!!!! Guten Abend buffies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carlor1337 (6. Januar 2010)

Juhu mein Server is down^^ und 

second 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nichmal die russischen sind online <.<


----------



## Charvez (6. Januar 2010)

JUHU offen!!!   Wer war bis eben im Bohnensuppen/Tomaensuppen-Thread? schade dasser zu ist ^^


----------



## Fliegenklatsche (6. Januar 2010)

Wasn Zufall!! meiner is auch down xD


----------



## Zroxx (6. Januar 2010)

SECOND!!! hehe eigentlich wollte ich als erstr was reinschreiben doch dann kam Bohnensuppe mit seinem Thread ^^


----------



## Charvez (6. Januar 2010)

Get me down baby... go Server, go Server


----------



## Zroxx (6. Januar 2010)

mist! doch nicht ^^


----------



## Fliegenklatsche (6. Januar 2010)

Carlor1337 schrieb:


> Juhu mein Server is down^^ und
> 
> second
> 
> ...



Nooooooiiiin xD wie soll ich mich denn dann mit meiner Freundin Roswitha Kowalowski treffen?!


----------



## Charvez (6. Januar 2010)

Zroxx schrieb:


> SECOND!!! hehe eigentlich wollte ich als erstr was reinschreiben doch dann kam Bohnensuppe mit seinem Thread ^^




du meinst Tomatensuppe =D


----------



## Noldan (6. Januar 2010)

Na was ein Glück, dass ich Nachtschicht habe, bis 15 Uhr pennen werde und dann schön gemütlich ins Spiel einlogge xD

Welcher pöse Mod hat mir die versüßte Nacht genommen und den Suppenthread gelöscht? Da hat man mal was zu lachen und dann das.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ingrimba (6. Januar 2010)

WOW OPFER thread schon zu? schade von den pannenknirps lustig mit seiner türkenmasche XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carlor1337 (6. Januar 2010)

Grad nur normale Wartungsarbeiten oder wird irgendwas neues freigeschaltet oder draufgespielt?^^


----------



## Zroxx (6. Januar 2010)

Charvez? schrieb:


> du meinst Tomatensuppe =D




ja sry ^^


----------



## Charvez (6. Januar 2010)

Carlor1337 schrieb:


> Grad nur normale Wartungsarbeiten oder wird irgendwas neues freigeschaltet oder draufgespielt?^^



Ja Bohnen-/Tomatensuppe wird implementiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ingrimba (6. Januar 2010)

hab gelesen die wollen in occu ein mount ein bauen wenn man mit dungonfinder per zufall rein geportet wird bin mal gespannt 

Suppe for XD


----------



## Fliegenklatsche (6. Januar 2010)

Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch (:


----------



## Zroxx (6. Januar 2010)

ich geh pennen muss morgen um 8 aufstehn ^^

gn8 @ all


----------



## Carlor1337 (6. Januar 2010)

Ingrimba schrieb:


> hab gelesen die wollen in occu ein mount ein bauen wenn man mit dungonfinder per zufall rein geportet wird bin mal gespannt
> 
> Suppe for XD


Und deswegen 8 Stunden Wartungsarbeiten? man man man Blizzard is doch ne 2Mann Hinterhoffirma^^


----------



## Charvez (6. Januar 2010)

Fliegenklatsche schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch (:




dir auch


----------



## Marvo666 (6. Januar 2010)

*gähn*


----------



## Ingrimba (6. Januar 2010)

Naja blizz muss ja auch mal pennen gehen ne , das machen die zwar schon seit einiger zeit aber ja gut ^^


----------



## Noldan (6. Januar 2010)

Zroxx schrieb:


> ich geh pennen muss morgen um 8 aufstehn ^^
> 
> gn8 @ all



Du willst bis morgen 8 Uhr pennen? das sind mal locker 28,5 Stunden. RESPEKT


----------



## Marvo666 (6. Januar 2010)

Ich geh auch mal knacken, gute Nacht euch allen.
Und Bohnen/Tomatensuppe ftw ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Charvez (6. Januar 2010)

Achtung: GM is lukking yu nä?


----------



## Ingrimba (6. Januar 2010)

O.o  wo wo ist gm such ein hab ticket seit 3 tagen offen ^^


----------



## Charvez (6. Januar 2010)

rofl

sry war grad nur n buffed-mod da



EDIT: DAAA war er wieder

EDIT+EDIT: schreibt waaaas...


----------



## Charvez (6. Januar 2010)

ich bin off leute, schöne grüße an alle Tomaten-/Bohnensuppenfans


----------



## Ingrimba (6. Januar 2010)

nacht


----------



## Miný (6. Januar 2010)

nacht auch ... oh man ich will noch spielen bis 6 :> und ab halb 8 dann wieder^^


----------



## Ingrimba (6. Januar 2010)

jo bin auch mal , schade das die suppe nicht da ist XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## manaman122 (6. Januar 2010)

*gähn*      8 stunden wartungsarbeiten naja  blizz gms hocken jetzt in ihrem trainingsraum  hinter  der  tür  von todesbringer saurfang und bauen ihre playmobilspielzeuge (modermiene und fauldarm) auf  jaja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bloomd (6. Januar 2010)

ich komm nicht rein!was los????????????


----------



## manaman122 (6. Januar 2010)

wie  was los ...probiers um 11 nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## merc91 (6. Januar 2010)

first post of me in this legendary fred =)


----------



## manaman122 (6. Januar 2010)

na gz^^


----------



## Bäriderbär (6. Januar 2010)

Wolfgang schrieb:


> Players can now send a whisper to a player from another realm that is currently in their party.


----------



## Kurtoglu (6. Januar 2010)

LAAAAAANNNNGGGWWWEEEEIIIIILLLLIIGGG^^


----------



## manaman122 (6. Januar 2010)

Ja schon ^^  will wieder online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kingseb (6. Januar 2010)

ah man es ist wieder soweit :<


----------



## manaman122 (6. Januar 2010)

Was ist soweit?  der Wahnsinn?       Ja  dann haste Recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalsky09 (6. Januar 2010)

meine Hände sind mega kalt! -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## manaman122 (6. Januar 2010)

nicht nur deine ^^  ich frier mir auch  alless ab


----------



## Miný (6. Januar 2010)

ich will spielen :< grad mein twink auf 29 gemacht 1min bevor server down war...

will endlich 30 und verbrennen :<


RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH ^^


----------



## manaman122 (6. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich war grad noch mit ner grp in icc  ruf farmen ..und ja klar ein kästchen vor respektvoll geht server down^^


----------



## Taldeor (6. Januar 2010)

Es ist mal wieder so weit...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich hab vor dem Server-Down mal den Dungeon-Finder für meinen Twink getestet und ich muss sagen, im Bereich von Level 30 bis 45 geht da ordentlich die Post ab! Ich warte da teilweise weniger als mit meinem 80er. Das hilft einem schon sehr beim Leveln und man sieht mal die alten Instanzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und jetzt warte ich gespannt auf den neuen Flügel der Eiskronenzitadelle - habe gerade mal die vorraussichtlichen Boss-Taktiken auf Buffed durchgestöbert und ich freue mich drauf! Nachdem der erste Flügel für meine 10er Stammgruppe echt viel zu einfach war. (Taldeor - Ele/Verstärkerschamane)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und jetzt gerade trink ich genüsslich ein Bier und schau ein paar Folgen von Dragonball Z.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und was macht ihr schönes?


----------



## manaman122 (6. Januar 2010)

Die Stimmen von den neuen Bossen anhören   n neues bier holn und lachen weil der eine boss so spsricht wie  XT Dekunstruktor ^^


----------



## m0b3x (6. Januar 2010)

wo gibts denn die taktiken für den neuen wing?
mirs langweilig ^^


----------



## Taldeor (6. Januar 2010)

manaman122 schrieb:


> Die Stimmen von den neuen Bossen anhören   n neues bier holn und lachen weil der eine boss so spsricht wie  XT Dekunstruktor ^^




Hahaha. Klingt ja auch sehr entspannend. Aber zwei Fragen:

1. Welches Bier?
2. Wo hörst du die denn?




P.S.: Hat eventuell jemand einen Link zu einem Bosskampf in Video gebannt?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## manaman122 (6. Januar 2010)

Hier:

http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/13570/WoW-Bo...kronenzitadelle


----------



## m0b3x (6. Januar 2010)

danke mana 
ich <3 dich


----------



## manaman122 (6. Januar 2010)

1.Mixery

2.auf youtube ..bin zu faul zum link suchen gib einfach ma die bossnamen ein 
  festergut,rotface,professor putrizid

rotface    spricht wie  xt


----------



## ErwinGT (6. Januar 2010)

Gott sei Dank gibts Leute die ihre Zeitnoch sinnvoll nutzen..................fahre gleich zur Arbeit.
Ein Job würde vielen hier auch ganz gut tun.


----------



## m0b3x (6. Januar 2010)

URLAUB!!! ^^


----------



## manaman122 (6. Januar 2010)

schichtarbeit    ist das stichwort digga ;D


aber viel spaß   bei der arbeit


----------



## Manitu2007 (6. Januar 2010)

schönen guten morgen zusammen viel spaß bei der Arbeit, bin gerade nach haus gekommen und geh gleich haia machen


----------



## Taldeor (6. Januar 2010)

ErwinGT schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank gibts Leute die ihre Zeitnoch sinnvoll nutzen..................fahre gleich zur Arbeit.
> Ein Job würde vielen hier auch ganz gut tun.




Ich habe eine Arbeit und heute ist in Sachsen-Anhalt ein Feiertag. Beschwerden kannst du ja mal an die entsprechenden Behörden weiterleiten. Ich finde sowieso, dass wir armen Arbeitnehmer viel zu viel Freizeit haben und viel zu viel Geld verdienen! Wir sollten lieber unseren tollen, bodenständigen Finanzjongleuren danken, dass die für uns das Geld verdienen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und du hast wohl auch nichts besseres zu tun, als vor der Arbeit den PC anzuschmeissen? Naja, B2T!

Werde direkt mal schauen ob ich auf Youtube etwas finde. War jemand von euch auf dem PTR?


----------



## manaman122 (6. Januar 2010)

ahja  taldeor  hier noch ein link zu den 3 bossen in fight

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3PgTTqBSwM...feature=related


----------



## Taldeor (6. Januar 2010)

Dickes Danke manaman122! =) Direkt mal reinschnuppern. =)


----------



## manaman122 (6. Januar 2010)

kein ding ^^



so noch  5 stunden  *würg*

naja  wad mud dat mud


----------



## Psychonightelf (6. Januar 2010)

Wer im TS und da weiter diskutieren? ^^
84.200.5.55:10727 Pas: PoD


----------



## manaman122 (6. Januar 2010)

Was  findet ihr von der Idee mit Oculus?   soll ja  beim endboss  n mount und ne extra belohnung droppen wenn man per zufall  da rein kommt

Ich finde es ma jetzt gut weil dann auch die mountfarmer angespornt sind da rienzugehen und nich nachm ladebildschirm gleich wieder zu leaven.


----------



## Taldeor (6. Januar 2010)

Mir ist es eigentlich relativ egal - ich ziehe jede Instanz, in die ich per Zufall gesetzt werde, auch durch. Und das Oculus Geschmackssache ist, haben mehrere Threads ja gezeigt... 

Ich meine, bei Malygos droppt ja mit sehr viel Glück auch ein Mount - eben als Ansporn und Belohnung. Ich glaube dieses Mount entwertet man nun total, aber ich kann mich auch irren.

Was denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## Nakrul (6. Januar 2010)

Schön und gut, aber sobald sie das Mount haben, leaven sie wieder sofort. Dann ist es wie vorher.
Ich schätz das wird nur kurzfristig was bringen.


----------



## manaman122 (6. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß eig gar nich warum die Ini so schlimm is ..find sie eig recht wizig mit den Drachen


----------



## Psychonightelf (6. Januar 2010)

Wer auch diskutieren will TS 84.200.5.55:10727 Passs: PoD


----------



## Isador87 (6. Januar 2010)

Also ich hatte noch nie das Glück im Occulus per Zufall zu landen. Meist kam immer Nexxus


----------



## Taldeor (6. Januar 2010)

Achso, da fällt mir noch etwas ein: Ich habe gelesen, dass da auch wieder eine Beutetasche für Juweliere droppen soll. Das wäre für mich natürlich ein zusätzlicher Anreiz.


----------



## Nakrul (6. Januar 2010)

Ist eigentlich schon irgendwas über die Dropchance des Mounts bekannt?


----------



## manaman122 (6. Januar 2010)

nach  armory   1%     aber denke ma  so wie beim blauen proto von skadi


----------



## m0b3x (6. Januar 2010)

am ende wirds ne beutetasche für jeden droppen in dem juwesteine drinne sind und 2 extra marken und mit glück is da der drache drinne laut mmo-champion

EDIT: Each loot bag will offer players rare gems, two additional Emblems of Triumph, and a chance of being rewarded the Reins of the Blue Drake.


----------



## manaman122 (6. Januar 2010)

sach ma bitte  ...was is mah boi ? xD


----------



## Bloodletting (6. Januar 2010)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> 2442 Seiten? This is Madness!



Nö.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=7250

This is madness.^^




Wie scheiße issn das eigentlich, wenn man genau Mittwochs nicht pennen kann?!?! >.<


----------



## manaman122 (6. Januar 2010)

na .....scheiße halt^^


----------



## manaman122 (6. Januar 2010)

achso ...muss man ja auch erstma  drauf komm ;D


----------



## Nakrul (6. Januar 2010)

Hier hast nen Link mit nem Beispiel T-Shirt von Mah boi Mah Boi

bild is ziemlich weit unten in dem forum


----------



## Bloodletting (6. Januar 2010)

manaman122 schrieb:


> na .....scheiße halt^^



aber sowas von ... ich hab nichtmal mehr bock groß und klein zu schreiben ... ;/


----------



## Ciliu (6. Januar 2010)

Oh man will zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 letzter Urlaubstag


----------



## manaman122 (6. Januar 2010)

boah mir is grad so stinklangweilig das ich mir alte bc trailer  reinzieh 0o


----------



## Nakrul (6. Januar 2010)

manaman, ich schau grad alte Horrorfilme, also mir gehts auch nicht besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## manaman122 (6. Januar 2010)

so marke    ES   oder  noch älter ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nakrul (6. Januar 2010)

Naja ich sag mal so, ist ne bekannte Kultreihe von Sam Raimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lúmea (6. Januar 2010)

ES ist Kult genauso wie Friedhof der Kuscheltiere. Wobei die Bücher besser sind als die filme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## manaman122 (6. Januar 2010)

fällt mir sspontan nur  tanz der teufel ein ^^


----------



## manaman122 (6. Januar 2010)

Ja klar is ES Kult aber trotzdem alt^^


----------



## Nakrul (6. Januar 2010)

Japp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw hat eigentlich schon wer Infos gefunden von Romeros neuem ......of the dead Film? Fällt mir grad ein, da is ja einer in der Mache



Edit: Grad selbst fündig geworden, heißt Survival of the Dead


----------



## nemø (6. Januar 2010)

Hat heute morgen, also abend ersma Machen wirs auf finnisch gesehen, sehjr zu empfehlen...
geht jez duschen, muddi zur arbeit frühstücken, chillen, und dann is auch 11


----------



## Nakrul (6. Januar 2010)

Na manaman wie weit biste mit deinen Trailern?


----------



## manaman122 (6. Januar 2010)

hab vorhin beim raid auch einem auf die aussage  ..hab heute meine frau bekocht  mit   was du hast deine frau gekocht?!? geantwortet ;D


----------



## nemø (6. Januar 2010)

erst dusch ich, dann mudder in job brinegn, dann frühstücken, dann chillen, dann zocken

Kate Winselt ist häßlich, in "Der Vorleser" hat sie ne tolle Rolle bekommen, aber sie schockt nicht, Bratze


----------



## Taldeor (6. Januar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> erst dusch ich, dann mudder in job brinegn, dann frühstücken, dann chillen, dann zocken
> 
> Kate Winselt ist häßlich, in "Der Vorleser" hat sie ne tolle Rolle bekommen, aber sie schockt nicht, Bratze



Es ist auch nicht das Ziel, dass die Frau in "Der Vorleser" schockt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nakrul (6. Januar 2010)

Da fährt man guter Hoffnung um 7 zum Bäcker und dann hat er noch zu wg dem Feiertag -.-


----------



## manaman122 (6. Januar 2010)

XD naja kann passiern

ich mach mirn frühstück mit aufbackbrötche/brezeln  ^^


----------



## Nakrul (6. Januar 2010)

grad sind n paar server online


----------



## manaman122 (6. Januar 2010)

ich schau mal^^


----------



## manaman122 (6. Januar 2010)

JUHUU MEINER IS ON



LOL bin alleine on xD


----------



## Nakrul (6. Januar 2010)

destromath auch perfekt =)


----------



## Taldeor (6. Januar 2010)

Wrathbringer ist auch online. ^^


----------



## manaman122 (6. Januar 2010)

Dann lets go ^^


----------



## PiaMarie (6. Januar 2010)

An alle die Server sind Online. 
Fragt sich ob das so bleibt.


Das passiert immer häufiger das die Server eher als die 11 Uhr angesagten Server arbeiten online kommen....außer an großen Patch Tagen

Also hau rein und Viel Spaß


MFG


----------



## manaman122 (6. Januar 2010)

Ich ahne böses  ..atlas loot  kickt mich immer wenn ich die items von den neuen bossen anschauen will


----------



## Nakrul (6. Januar 2010)

Dann wart damit halt noch ein bischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## manaman122 (6. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  will aber nich


----------



## ofnadown (6. Januar 2010)

moin moin. will ja nichts sagen, aber ysera ist online


----------



## manaman122 (6. Januar 2010)

es sind alle online ^^


----------



## Bummrar (6. Januar 2010)

ja spielt nur.. und ich wart noch ne woche bis ich meine items wieder hab... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (6. Januar 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> ja spielt nur.. und ich wart noch ne woche bis ich meine items wieder hab...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Viel glück ^^


----------



## Bummrar (6. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Viel glück ^^


danke.. ich wart zwar "erst?" 4 tage aber kotzt jetz scho an


----------



## Mindadar (6. Januar 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> danke.. ich wart zwar "erst?" 4 tage aber kotzt jetz scho an



hab auch 5 tage warten müssen also kann sein das deine rüssi wieder kommt die tage


----------



## Bummrar (6. Januar 2010)

Nakrul schrieb:


> Da fährt man guter Hoffnung um 7 zum Bäcker und dann hat er noch zu wg dem Feiertag -.-



ooooooooh mein gott heut ham die geschäfte zu?>:>


Mindadar schrieb:


> hab auch 5 tage warten müssen also kann sein das deine rüssi wieder kommt die tage


will icha ber auch hoffen, ich hab keinen bock noch mehr unbenutzte spielzeit zu zahlen


----------



## Mindadar (6. Januar 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> ooooooooh mein gott heut ham die geschäfte zu?>:>
> 
> will icha ber auch hoffen, ich hab keinen bock noch mehr unbenutzte spielzeit zu zahlen



naja ich hab in der zeit meine paladina gelvlt nackt xD


----------



## soul6 (6. Januar 2010)

Schönen guten Morgen :-)

Mist im Ösiland ist Feiertag und WOW hat die server down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber dafür gibts in Ruhe gutes Frühstück, mit Kaffee und Brötchen (euch eins rüberreich) und
dann gut gestärkt am freien Tag ins Wowleben stürz´. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy


----------



## xx-elf (6. Januar 2010)

soul6 schrieb:


> Schönen guten Morgen :-)



Von mir auch ein herzlichen GUTEN MORGEN, besonders an alle andern Leidensgenossen, die wie ich noch bis 16.30 arbeiten müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (oder so tun müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Mindadar (6. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Von mir auch ein herzlichen GUTEN MORGEN, besonders an alle andern Leidensgenossen, die wie ich noch bis 16.30 arbeiten müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



zählt 15uhr auch? :>


----------



## Nico25041992 (6. Januar 2010)

Frostwolf is schon lange wieder online


----------



## Edou (6. Januar 2010)

Morgeeen^^
/e ok mein server is da dann geh ich mal on cucu


----------



## Rorre (6. Januar 2010)

azshara ist schon lange online


----------



## turalya (6. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> zählt 15uhr auch? :>


NEIN niemand wünscht dir guten morgen muhahahaha


----------



## Mindadar (6. Januar 2010)

turalya schrieb:


> NEIN niemand wünscht dir guten morgen muhahahaha



muha.......aber wieso xD


----------



## uffalla (13. Januar 2010)

Da isser wieder;-))


----------



## arkono (13. Januar 2010)

jaa^^


----------



## Danton (13. Januar 2010)

ha   es ist Mittwoch ich dachte mein PC ist kaputt^^


----------



## PiaMarie (13. Januar 2010)

juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu 


Grins







*Brötchen und Kaffekännchen **hinstell **


----------



## Gwizzard (13. Januar 2010)

wird ja auch mal zeit


----------



## ofnadown (13. Januar 2010)

moin. es wurde schon gefragt warum mann sich nicht einloggen konnte. bin balde vom stuhl gefallen


----------



## Drymon (13. Januar 2010)

Lyciu schrieb:


> jo ich wollte/will mich grad einloggen, wenn ich nampe pw und so eingebe kommt auch erfolg und alles nur dan bin ich auf einmal in so nem realm auswahl fenster, und dem aber keine realms sind, bezahlt hab ich auch also was könnte das sein pls um help


 <- Den hier?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ofnadown (13. Januar 2010)

ja genau der


----------



## Lahri (13. Januar 2010)

einen wunderschönen guten morgen euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
na wie isses so auf die server zu warten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich vertreib mir die zeit mit auf der arbeit zu sitzen -.-*


----------



## Eltoro73 (13. Januar 2010)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> *Brötchen und Kaffekännchen **hinstell **




Ich spendiere noch Milch und Zucker


----------



## ofnadown (13. Januar 2010)

was meint ihr. sidn die bis 11 da?. was vorige woche zu früh war. hängen die heute dran


----------



## Eltoro73 (13. Januar 2010)

ofnadown schrieb:


> was meint ihr. sidn die bis 11 da?. was vorige woche zu früh war. hängen die heute dran



Ich frage mal meine Kristallkugel... *murmel..murmel...kauderwelsch laber*----

Gallileo Mystery sagt: Abwarten !!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (13. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Morsche zusammen!

Wie gehts euch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zamia (13. Januar 2010)

und was haben die illuminaten damit zu tun?


----------



## Eltoro73 (13. Januar 2010)

Tazmal schrieb:


> jo da hast du recht, aber wir sind hier in wow nicht in einem anderen game, manchmal frage ich mich wer den leuten den letzten funken hirn rausgehauen hat ....



???

Eintrag vom 6.1.10...also letzte Woche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> ???
> 
> Eintrag vom 6.1.10...also letzte Woche
> 
> ...



Jep..und was war, war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (13. Januar 2010)

Zamia schrieb:


> und was haben die illuminaten damit zu tun?


Irgentwas haben die doch immer damit zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw:Nen wunderschönrn Mittwoch morgen!


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

@Edou

Herrliche Signatur...gleich am frühen Morgen mal gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> @Edou
> 
> Herrliche Signatur...gleich am frühen Morgen mal gelacht
> 
> ...


da bin ich ja froh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> da bin ich ja froh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und ich bin froh, dass es dich freut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Und ich bin froh, dass es dich freut!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und ich bin froh dass du dich freust dass ich froh bin


----------



## Eltoro73 (13. Januar 2010)

Ui....Zitat - PingPong??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwizzard (13. Januar 2010)

und ich bin froh das ihr euch beide freut ^^


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Und ich bin froh dass du dich freust dass ich froh bin



Du weißt gar nicht wie sehr es mich freut, dass du dich über meine Freude freust, die ich habe, weil du dich freust!




Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Ui....Zitat - PingPong??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jep...iwie muss man sich ja beschäftigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zamia (13. Januar 2010)

Blizzard sollte mal lieber Wartungsarbeiten am Telefonsystem machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ständig sind die Leitungen voll-.-


----------



## Edou (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Du weißt gar nicht wie sehr es mich freut, dass du dich über meine Freude freust, die ich habe, weil du dich freust!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jaja lassen wir dass wir freuen uns beide^^


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Gwizzard schrieb:


> und ich bin froh das ihr euch beide freut ^^



Danke. Ich freu mich auch!


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Jaja lassen wir dass wir freuen uns beide^^



Da hast du den Satz wohl nicht mehr weiterführen können.

Spiel, Satz und SIeg!

Nee Spaß...ich freu mich, dass wir uns beide freuen oO


----------



## Eltoro73 (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Du weißt gar nicht wie sehr es mich freut, dass du dich über meine Freude freust, die ich habe, weil du dich freust!




Oh man....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Euer Freuen freut mich. Args....komische Sätze heute wieder. FREU ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Danke. Ich freu mich auch!


Und wir freuen uns alle über diesen schönen Thread, wie jeden Mittwoch morgen, wenn Wartungsarbeiten sind.

Wer will nen Keks? *diabolisches lachen*


----------



## Edou (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Da hast du den Satz wohl nicht mehr weiterführen können.
> 
> Spiel, Satz und SIeg!
> 
> Nee Spaß...ich freu mich, dass wir uns beide freuen oO


ich hätte,dann müsste ich aber denken,und dass is am frühen morgen schlecht für die nerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Oh man....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich konnts nicht lassen, sorry... Ich freu mich einfach zu sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Acid_1 schrieb:


> Und wir freuen uns alle über diesen schönen Thread, wie jeden Mittwoch morgen, wenn Wartungsarbeiten sind.
> 
> Wer will nen Keks? *diabolisches lachen*



Ja bitte =)

Kaffe oder heiße Schokolade dazu? *Tisch deck*


----------



## Breoal (13. Januar 2010)

Keks??

Wenn dann schon Kekse xD


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Morgen allerseits.

*Cola und Kekse rumreich*

*knusper*

*schlürff*


So mal ne andre Frage, warum wird unser schöner, traditionsreicher Mittwochsthread eigt immer so spät geöffnet??

Ah ich seh grade da hat jmd. das Thema bereits angeschnitten.



Zamia schrieb:


> und was haben die illuminaten damit zu tun?



Mfg
xx-elf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ich hätte,dann müsste ich aber denken,und dass is am frühen morgen schlecht für die nerven
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na gut, dass ist ein Argument.

Ich freu mich, dass du das so siehst! ;-) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpeedCoreMo (13. Januar 2010)

Zamia schrieb:


> Blizzard sollte mal lieber Wartungsarbeiten am Telefonsystem machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. fehler: nie blizzard anrufen... führt e zu nix

2. fehler: du hoffst auf support? ich warte auch seit 1 woche und 3 tagen auf mein zeug von blizzard udn der Gm gestern meinte nur .... sry wir haben im moment viel um die Ohren.


----------



## arkono (13. Januar 2010)

hätte lieber die server wieder online^^


----------



## Acid_1 (13. Januar 2010)

arkono schrieb:


> hätte lieber die server wieder online^^


Klar hätt ich das auch lieber, aber dieser Thread is doch auch immer wieder schön.


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Morgen allerseits.
> 
> *Cola und Kekse rumreich*
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung wieso, aber ich mag deinen *knusper*-Emote 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Öhm..zu deiner Frage...weil Buffed nicht einsieht das wir hier unseren Counter dermaßen pushen?!^^


----------



## Eltoro73 (13. Januar 2010)

^Ähm... Kekse und Cola?

Komische Mischung. Spielt da der Magen mit?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morituri (13. Januar 2010)

Kekse? Kekse!? Keeeekse!!

*Auch einen will*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Guten Morgen ersmal ^^


----------



## Edou (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wieso, aber ich mag deinen *knusper*-Emote
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ne weil die mods auch mal schlafen^^


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Morituri schrieb:


> Kekse? Kekse!? Keeeekse!!
> 
> *Auch einen will*
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen!

*Keks reich*

Freust du dich jetzt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ok..ich hör jetzt auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ne weil die mods auch mal schlafen^^



Das glaub ich aber nicht...


----------



## Acid_1 (13. Januar 2010)

Morituri schrieb:


> Kekse? Kekse!? Keeeekse!!
> 
> *Auch einen will*
> 
> ...


*Keksdose rüberreich*
Lass es dir schmecken, einen guten Morgen auch an dich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowfax (13. Januar 2010)

auch ein guten morgen von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetz hab ich heut frei und server sind down 

naja so kam ich wenigstens zum putzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> ^Ähm... Kekse und Cola?
> 
> Komische Mischung. Spielt da der Magen mit?
> 
> ...



Eher andersherum. Ohne Kekse und Cola am Morgen spielt mein Magen verrückt. Der Mittwochtsthread und eine schöne Verschwörungstheorie runden den Morgen aber auch schön ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morituri (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> *Keks reich*
> 
> ...



Jaaaa *freu* ... Über Kekse freuen ist ne tolle Freude  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Shadowfax schrieb:


> auch ein guten morgen von mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na toll, jetzt hast mich an was erinnert was ich eig. auch machen müsste...

Aber..ich..kann...nicht...must...use...powers...argh...geht nicht, sorry. Und zum aufstehen bin ich zu faul gerade.


----------



## Morituri (13. Januar 2010)

Hmm, seit 3 Minuten kein Post? Sind die Server wieder on? ^^


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Morituri schrieb:


> Hmm, seit 3 Minuten kein Post? Sind die Server wieder on? ^^



Die Illuminaten mein Freund...die Illuminaten...

Aiman, übernehmen Sie!


----------



## Acid_1 (13. Januar 2010)

Irgendwie lau hier heute. 
Sonst kommt man mit dem lesen der Posts nicht hinterher und jetz muss man auf nen Post WARTEN, los leute, ein bisschen mehr Action hier! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalaran (13. Januar 2010)

Jaja, immer wieder Mittwochs... Und jedes mal vergess ich's wieder und fluche vor mich hin, wieso sind diese verd... Server schon wieder down... Dabei sollte ich's langsam Wissen...

Und das schlimmste dabei ist... Die Kekse sind aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (13. Januar 2010)

Morituri schrieb:


> Hmm, seit 3 Minuten kein Post? Sind die Server wieder on? ^^




Mist, Du warst schneller.. Weil selbiges dachte ich mir auch gerade ^^


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Na toll, jetzt hast mich an was erinnert was ich eig. auch machen müsste...
> 
> Aber..ich..kann...nicht...must...use...powers...argh...geht nicht, sorry. Und zum aufstehen bin ich zu faul gerade.



hihi kenn ich.

Hatte das glaub ich schon ca 2447 mal geschrieben, aber ich schreibe grade von der Arbeit und.... ohoh Chef kommt mit Aufgaben. 

*Unter Tisch versteck*

Chef: Frau XX-elf ??..... seltsam niemand da.

*Unterm Tisch hervorlug*

Puhh grade nochmal entkommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arkono (13. Januar 2010)

naja sonst sind die spätestens schon um 10 uhr wieder da ;P


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Dalaran schrieb:


> Jaja, immer wieder Mittwochs... Und jedes mal vergess ich's wieder und fluche vor mich hin, wieso sind diese verd... Server schon wieder down... Dabei sollte ich's langsam Wissen...
> 
> Und das schlimmste dabei ist... Die Kekse sind aus
> 
> ...



Macht nix!

*Goblinkeksmaschine austell* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (13. Januar 2010)

Dalaran schrieb:


> Jaja, immer wieder Mittwochs... Und jedes mal vergess ich's wieder und fluche vor mich hin, wieso sind diese verd... Server schon wieder down... Dabei sollte ich's langsam Wissen...
> 
> Und das schlimmste dabei ist... Die Kekse sind aus
> 
> ...


Hier ist deine Rettung!! *volle Keksdose rüberreich*
Guten Appetit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowfax (13. Januar 2010)

Naja Alexirus seh es mal so ich habs ganz schlau gemacht hab mich zum pc geputzt jetz is um mich rum alles nass und ich kann hier net mehr weg ^^


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> hihi kenn ich.
> 
> Hatte das glaub ich schon ca 2447 mal geschrieben, aber ich schreibe grade von der Arbeit und.... ohoh Chef kommt mit Aufgaben.
> 
> ...



Na siehste..jetzt komm aber bitte wieder unterm Tisch hervor, meine Liebe!


----------



## teichtaucher (13. Januar 2010)

morgen=)

mal neue kekse reich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grusader (13. Januar 2010)

Wünsche einen guten Morgen an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalaran (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Macht nix!
> 
> *Goblinkeksmaschine austell*
> 
> ...



Wuhu keksmaschiene xD

Und der Finger auf der F5 Taste schmerzt langsam xD Für etwas gibts die Realmstatusseite doch xD

Dabei muss ich doch so dringend Farmen gehen, erst gerade gestern 80 geworden xD


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Shadowfax schrieb:


> Naja Alexirus seh es mal so ich habs ganz schlau gemacht hab mich zum pc geputzt jetz is um mich rum alles nass und ich kann hier net mehr weg ^^



Naja..aber dann müsste ich generell mal anfangen und mich zum PC durchputzen -.-´

Nee..das mach ich nachher...^^


----------



## Acid_1 (13. Januar 2010)

*Kekse an alle reich*
So, jetz dürftes zu keinen Keksausfällen mehr kommen.


----------



## Shadowfax (13. Januar 2010)

ich habs gleich gemacht dann is die arbeit getan und ich kann zocken ohne das ich von meiner frau ärger bekomm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peddy3008 (13. Januar 2010)

Hab ich hier was von Keksen gehört? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Dalaran schrieb:


> Wuhu keksmaschiene xD
> 
> Und der Finger auf der F5 Taste schmerzt langsam xD Für etwas gibts die Realmstatusseite doch xD
> 
> Dabei muss ich doch so dringend Farmen gehen, erst gerade gestern 80 geworden xD



Weißt du..ich hämmere auch F5. Aber bei der Buffed-Seite. Dieser Thread is eh viel cooler!

Und GZ zu 80..aber hey, es gibt dringendere Dinge als Farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Na siehste..jetzt komm aber bitte wieder unterm Tisch hervor, meine Liebe!



Ist er weg?......

Oh Kekse !

*mampf*


----------



## Acid_1 (13. Januar 2010)

peddy3008 schrieb:


> Hab ich hier was von Keksen gehört?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, von einigen Quellen gibts hier Kekse, unteranderem von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Keksdose rüberreich*


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Shadowfax schrieb:


> ich habs gleich gemacht dann is die arbeit getan und ich kann zocken ohne das ich von meiner frau ärger bekomm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja..die fehlt bei mir im Moment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *traurig guck*

Versuchen wirs doch mal hier:

Suche Frau fürs Leben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Näheres im /w...äh...per PM!


----------



## Eltoro73 (13. Januar 2010)

Shadowfax schrieb:


> Naja Alexirus seh es mal so ich habs ganz schlau gemacht hab mich zum pc geputzt jetz is um mich rum alles nass und ich kann hier net mehr weg ^^




So, jetzt, da genügend Kekse vorhanden sind, nehmen wir alle eine Ladung voll in den Mund, zerkauen es grob und sagen dann alle: 

*PRUMMKUCHEN*


So, jetzt viel Spass beim Wischen ^^^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalaran (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Weißt du..ich hämmere auch F5. Aber bei der Buffed-Seite. Dieser Thread is eh viel cooler!
> 
> Und GZ zu 80..aber hey, es gibt dringendere Dinge als Farmen
> 
> ...




ja diese muss natürlich auch geffünft werden xD

Ich meine damit Equip Farmen in den Heroes xD Ist ja jetzt mit dem neuen Gruppenfinder kein problem mehr an eine Gruppe zu kommen, solange die Server laufen... xD


----------



## F4n4t1k4 (13. Januar 2010)

Na los!!!! ich brauch meinen server!!! mein dudu wurde wiederhergestellt xDD


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Ist er weg?......
> 
> Oh Kekse !
> 
> *mampf*



Ja isser, ich pass auch auf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arkono (13. Januar 2010)

das fiese is , heut kann ich mir den roten protodrachen holen, verspätet aber besser später als nie, brauch nur noch bernsteindrachen zum drachenreitererfolg....... heul wollt mich einloggen und dann server down! :-(


----------



## Tyraila (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo leute 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Versuchen wirs doch mal hier:
> 
> Suche Frau fürs Leben!
> 
> ...



Jetzt wurde ich weggespammt...das es nochmal jeder sieht!


----------



## Dalaran (13. Januar 2010)

arkono schrieb:


> das fiese is , heut kann ich mir den roten protodrachen holen, verspätet aber besser später als nie, brauch nur noch bernsteindrachen zum drachenreitererfolg....... heul wollt mich einloggen und dann server down! :-(




Ja das kommt für mich auch immer wieder so unerwartet xD


----------



## Shadowfax (13. Januar 2010)

ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ

ich war doch schon fertig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jetz muss ich wieder von vorne anfang wegen denn doofen kekskrümmeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (13. Januar 2010)

Tyraila schrieb:


> Hallo leute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo du da! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peddy3008 (13. Januar 2010)

Danke Acid_1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Tyraila schrieb:


> Hallo leute
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Tyra! Es ist eine Ehre mit dir zu schreiben..ich hätte gar nicht gedacht, dass du weißt, wie du mit einem PC umzugehen hast...

Btw: Deine Sig is etwas verschoben..oder Absicht?


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> So, jetzt, da genügend Kekse vorhanden sind, nehmen wir alle eine Ladung voll in den Mund, zerkauen es grob und sagen dann alle:
> 
> *PRUMMKUCHEN*
> 
> ...





*PRUMMKUCHEN*

ohoh ich glaube das hat mein Chef gehört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps: G´z zu 80 Dalaran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (13. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Mit Latte Macchiato in Thread reinschnei*
Ich hab hier grad von Keksen gehört. *g* Kriegsch aaauuuch welche? *liebguck* Mein bester Freund hat mir nämlich gestern alle mein Kekse weggefuttert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F4n4t1k4 (13. Januar 2010)

LAaaaaaaaaaaaangeweile!!! was soll man bloß ohne wow machen!


----------



## Acid_1 (13. Januar 2010)

Erdbeertörtchen schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ihr Lieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*Keksdose reich*
Da haste deine Kekse, schönen Tag noch!


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> *PRUMMKUCHEN*
> 
> ohoh ich glaube das hat mein Chef gehört
> 
> ...



Dein Chef is doch gar nicht da, ich pass doch auf oO


----------



## Sampler1 (13. Januar 2010)

F4n4t1k4 schrieb:


> LAaaaaaaaaaaaangeweile!!! was soll man bloß ohne wow machen!




Ein RL haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Hey Tyra! Es ist eine Ehre mit dir zu schreiben..ich hätte gar nicht gedacht, dass du weißt, wie du mit einem PC umzugehen hast...
> 
> Btw: Deine Sig is etwas verschoben..oder Absicht?





öy was soll das denn heißen hmm : ) .... 
und die sig ist mit absicht . höhö


----------



## F4n4t1k4 (13. Januar 2010)

es gitb kein rl!!! nur /afk :O


----------



## teichtaucher (13. Januar 2010)

na da haste aber einen tollen besten freund:XD  kekse reich


----------



## Acid_1 (13. Januar 2010)

Sampler1 schrieb:


> Ein RL haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


RL? Was ist das? Kann man das essen?


----------



## F4n4t1k4 (13. Januar 2010)

REALLIFE. EXE was not found!

FAIL!


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Tyraila schrieb:


> öy was soll das denn heißen hmm : ) ....
> und die sig ist mit absicht . höhö



Naja, stell dir mal vor wie deine Namensgeberin an einem PC sitzt und im Buffed-Forum surft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dabei Ihren Tiger krault oO


----------



## Haas3 (13. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen Leute :-) 
 und wieder einmal warten wir gespannt darauf das die Server on kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peddy3008 (13. Januar 2010)

uii stylisch Tyra  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Dein Chef is doch gar nicht da, ich pass doch auf oO



Ah war nur der Praktikant der schleicht hier immer rum. Seltsamer Kerl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bigenni (13. Januar 2010)

F4n4t1k4 schrieb:


> REALLIFE. EXE was not found!
> 
> FAIL!



bitte starten sie ihr RL neu....^^


----------



## Hanon (13. Januar 2010)

RL ist die Instanz mit besserer Grafik aber schlechteren Drops^^


----------



## Shadowfax (13. Januar 2010)

wie hier keiner was zutun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morituri (13. Januar 2010)

F4n4t1k4 schrieb:


> es gitb kein rl!!! nur /afk :O



Da ist was dran.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> RL? Was ist das? Kann man das essen?



Pfff..RL?!

Ich würde mal sagen...

Scheiß Grafik! Scheiß Story!


----------



## Acid_1 (13. Januar 2010)

Hanon schrieb:


> RL ist die Instanz mit besserer Grafik aber schlechteren Drops^^


Achso, das ist das also.
Du hast mir eine meiner wichtisten Fragen beantwortet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Naja, stell dir mal vor wie deine Namensgeberin an einem PC sitzt und im Buffed-Forum surft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F4n4t1k4 (13. Januar 2010)

bigenni schrieb:


> bitte starten sie ihr RL neu....^^



bin zum arzt und meinte ich bräuchte mal n update aber er meinte ich soll ins krankenhaus fahren und die sollen mal die repair funktion über mich laufen lassen :>


----------



## Dalaran (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Pfff..RL?!
> 
> Ich würde mal sagen...
> 
> Scheiß Grafik! Scheiß Story!




Pff ach was, das Leben ist ein scheisse, aber die Grafik ist geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (13. Januar 2010)

teichtaucher schrieb:


> na da haste aber einen tollen besten freund:XD  kekse reich


Juuuhuuuu xD Dankeschön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Joa, meistens isser wirklich toll, nur wenn's um meine Kekse geht ist es bei uns ein Kampf auf Leben und Tod. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Pfff..RL?!
> 
> Scheiß Grafik!



Kuck halt nicht innen Spiegel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orishan (13. Januar 2010)

heute macht blizzard ernst... xD kommtn patch oder ist das standart heute? war ja seit längerem nicht mehr bis 11 down


----------



## Shadowfax (13. Januar 2010)

wenn jemand nen tollen fussballonlinemanager spielen will meldet euch kann euch nen link geben bzw nutzt denn link in der /sig


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Tyraila schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Siehst du ;-)


----------



## Eltoro73 (13. Januar 2010)

So, da ja wohl schon wieder einige F5-Tasten das Zeitliche gesegnet haben...


Verkaufstand für F5-Tasten aufbau...

1 neue Taste = 1 Keks


So, ich hoffe, mein Keksvorrat wird somit bis kommenden Mittwoch reichen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (13. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich liebe diesen Mittwochsthread! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kann man den auch heiraten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Kuck halt nicht innen Spiegel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Boa..jetzt war ich so nett zu dir eben..und dann das.

So...*Kekse wegnehm und deinen Chef ruf*


----------



## WolfofPain (13. Januar 2010)

..kurze Frage sind welchen unter euch die in den letzten Tagen auch geHäckt worden ^^?! .. und wenn ja könnte es sein das ihr villt Gearscore oder NaturEnemyCastBar von CurseGaming runtrgeladen habt ?!


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich liebe diesen Mittwochsthread!
> ...



Ist vergeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanon (13. Januar 2010)

WolfofPain schrieb:


> ..kurze Frage sind welchen unter euch die in den letzten Tagen auch geHäckt worden ^^?! .. und wenn ja könnte es sein das ihr villt Gearscore oder NaturEnemyCastBar von CurseGaming runtrgeladen habt ?!


Nö hab den Blizzard Autenticater


----------



## Dalaran (13. Januar 2010)

Ach Gott, noch 5 Minuten und immer noch nicht, noch nicht mal die Englischen, die sonst immer zuerst sind -.- 
*Tastenbelegung änder und F4 zum Aktualisieren nehm, weil F5 kabut ist und keine Kekse zum bezahlen da xD*


----------



## Acid_1 (13. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Ist vergeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Och nöööö! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Boa..jetzt war ich so nett zu dir eben..und dann das.
> 
> So...*Kekse wegnehm und deinen Chef ruf*



*NEEEEIIIIIINNNNNNNNNN*, ich bin auch brav 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> *NEEEEIIIIIINNNNNNNNNN*, ich bin auch brav
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Anscheinend ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Siehst du ;-)




da hat mich wohl jmd erwischt was ;-)?


----------



## peddy3008 (13. Januar 2010)

Fussball??? Ja ne is richitg.Das muss aber nicht unbedingt sein trotzdem Daaaanke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orishan (13. Januar 2010)

11uhr bei mir uns F5 sagt mir nichts neues.... och man ey -.-


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Tyraila schrieb:


> da hat mich wohl jmd erwischt was ;-)?



Jep! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bekomm ich jetzt was dafür? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lúmea (13. Januar 2010)

Guten morgen zusammen *an ihrem Kaffee schlürf* 

ich hab da mal was mitgebracht *weglach*  ich find das einfach zu geil und hammer süss 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZiZedvRdAQ






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (13. Januar 2010)

joa die ersten server dürfen mal wiederkomemn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peddy3008 (13. Januar 2010)

Hanon schrieb:


> Nö hab den Blizzard Autenticater




huhu is das richtig das man mit diesem ding auch wieder ein Haustier bekommt??


----------



## Morituri (13. Januar 2010)

Jetz ist 11 ... langsam geht mir das warten auf den Wecker ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haas3 (13. Januar 2010)

WolfofPain schrieb:


> ..kurze Frage sind welchen unter euch die in den letzten Tagen auch geHäckt worden ^^?! .. und wenn ja könnte es sein das ihr villt Gearscore oder NaturEnemyCastBar von CurseGaming runtrgeladen habt ?!



theoretisch könnte das sein ich weis aber nicht genau wie die Addons überprüft werden auf Curse Gaming...


----------



## Dalaran (13. Januar 2010)

Sag ich doch -.- was soll man um 11Uhr wenn immer noch nix da is... Was machen die denn? Gibt ja keinen neuen Patch...


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Lúmea schrieb:


> Guten morgen zusammen *an ihrem Kaffee schlürf*
> 
> ich hab da mal was mitgebracht *weglach*  ich find das einfach zu geil und hammer süss
> 
> ...



Sogar als Mann muss ich zugeben, dass das echt süß ist *g*


----------



## arkono (13. Januar 2010)

ich zock derweil mal dragonica an ^^


----------



## Eltoro73 (13. Januar 2010)

Lúmea schrieb:


> Guten morgen zusammen *an ihrem Kaffee schlürf*
> 
> ich hab da mal was mitgebracht *weglach*  ich find das einfach zu geil und hammer süss
> 
> ...




Och ist das süssss---- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Jep!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hmmmm
hmmmmmmmmmmmm
hmmmm 
hmmmmm
was willst du denn 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (13. Januar 2010)

Morituri schrieb:


> Jetz ist 11 ... langsam geht mir das warten auf den Wecker ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ein geiles Bild! *vor lachen wegschmeiß* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanon (13. Januar 2010)

gleich kommt verlängerte wartungsarbeiten bis 13 uhr^^


----------



## Legendary (13. Januar 2010)

Aaaah 11:02 und immer noch Server down!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orishan (13. Januar 2010)

die patchen wotlk und bc weg und machen das alte Onyxia wieder auf.... und die ganzen T-Sets werden umgewandelt in T2 ^^ ...


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Anscheinend ja nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ohoh

*Chef wirkt langweilige und extrem nervtötende Aufgabe*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Langweilige und extrem nervtötende Aufgabe trifft XX-elf Krittisch*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zitat XX-elf: "Verdammt aber der Keks war doch durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  !"


----------



## Beellaatrixx (13. Januar 2010)

Reden wir mal über was wichtiges!!!!!
Wer hat Avatar gesehen und fand ihn auch so extrem gut :=)??   *schleichwerbung*


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Dalaran schrieb:


> Sag ich doch -.- was soll man um 11Uhr wenn immer noch nix da is... Was machen die denn? Gibt ja keinen neuen Patch...



Psst...ey...du!

Sags niemand weiter..aber heute starttet der erste Patch zu Cata...und ich sag dir eins...ich würde mir nicht OG oder UC anschaun...echt trauriges Ding...

Außerdem wurden Instanzen und Raids abgeschafft. WOW ist jetzt nur noch eine große Chatlobby, in der man seinen Char aus einer großen Lootkiste equippen kann. Mit eigenen echten Spielern (meist aus China, die mit Emotes arbeiten) , die dir sagen,wie toll du bist.


----------



## Paradize! (13. Januar 2010)

11:03 <- kein Server Online 

Ich beschwer mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (13. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Ohoh
> 
> *Chef wirkt langweilige und extrem nervtötende Aufgabe*
> 
> ...


Warte ich rette dich! *Keksrezz und keksbubble auf xx-elf wirk*


----------



## Haas3 (13. Januar 2010)

kommt bestimmt ein hotfix oder so....


----------



## Dragine (13. Januar 2010)

11:03 blizzard direkt + 2 dpk und dann - 5 dkp. ab -300 gibs nen gratzis dkp


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Tyraila schrieb:


> hmmmm
> hmmmmmmmmmmmm
> hmmmm
> hmmmmm
> ...



Keine Ahnung, überrasch mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Lúmea schrieb:


> Guten morgen zusammen *an ihrem Kaffee schlürf*
> 
> ich hab da mal was mitgebracht *weglach*  ich find das einfach zu geil und hammer süss
> 
> ...



Oh Gott wie süssss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Warte ich rette dich! *Keksrezz und keksbubble auf xx-elf wirk*



Das hat die Gute gar nicht verdient!


----------



## Dalaran (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Psst...ey...du!
> 
> Sags niemand weiter..aber heute starttet der erste Patch zu Cata...und ich sag dir eins...ich würde mir nicht OG oder UC anschaun...echt trauriges Ding...
> 
> Außerdem wurden Instanzen und Raids abgeschafft. WOW ist jetzt nur noch eine große Chatlobby, in der man seinen Char aus einer großen Lootkiste equippen kann. Mit eigenen echten Spielern (meist aus China, die mit Emotes arbeiten) , die dir sagen,wie toll du bist.




Nenee, sie haben einen Handelchanel eingeführt *grins*


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, überrasch mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



muha na endlich ist er auf, guten morgen zusammen ^^


----------



## orishan (13. Januar 2010)

der warlock fix kommt bestimmt heute... muss ja extrem schwierig sein das dingen zum laufen zu kriegen^^ und nexus wird gernerft weil diese hardcore instanz einfach zu krass für die welt ist


----------



## Schnatti (13. Januar 2010)

Isch will zoggäääääään, Zul id is resetet und ich will wieder kein Mount looten los geht on ihr Server! 
ZACK ZACK


----------



## peddy3008 (13. Januar 2010)

Lúmea schrieb:


> Guten morgen zusammen *an ihrem Kaffee schlürf*
> 
> ich hab da mal was mitgebracht *weglach*  ich find das einfach zu geil und hammer süss
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
OH GOTTTTTT DAS IST SO SÜÜÜÜÜSSSSS


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (13. Januar 2010)

Lúmea schrieb:


> Guten morgen zusammen *an ihrem Kaffee schlürf*
> 
> ich hab da mal was mitgebracht *weglach*  ich find das einfach zu geil und hammer süss
> 
> ...


Oh mein Gott wie putzig. *Qietsch* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mehr davon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, überrasch mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




auch ein schmusetiger? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Das hat die Gute gar nicht verdient!


Ich finde sie nett, also hat sies auch verdient!


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> muha na endlich ist er auf, guten morgen zusammen ^^



Hö?^^


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Warte ich rette dich! *Keksrezz und keksbubble auf xx-elf wirk*



Dankesehr... und wieder ist der Tag gerettet und das verdanken wir den Power P... ahh ne Acid_1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (13. Januar 2010)

Guten morgen zusammen =)


----------



## Elinya (13. Januar 2010)

Dalaran schrieb:


> Sag ich doch -.- was soll man um 11Uhr wenn immer noch nix da is... Was machen die denn? Gibt ja keinen neuen Patch...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (13. Januar 2010)

kennt ihr assi toni? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (13. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Dankesehr... und wieder ist der Tag gerettet und das verdanken wir den Power P... ahh ne Acid_1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Man tut was man kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Tyraila schrieb:


> auch ein schmusetiger?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast du denn Fell?!

Damit verweiße ich nochmal auf Post-Nr...keine Ahnung, ca. 4 Seiten davor. Ich suche immernoch die Frau fürs Leben! Los Community, helft mir!



Ach und wenn es ein Tiger ist, dann bitte nur Spektral!


----------



## SuperAlex! (13. Januar 2010)

Schleich dich mit deiner Werbung.

Vegeta sitzt neben mir und lacht euch aus weil ihr noch nicht in WoW rein könnt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er weiß wie viele Leute sich darüber aufregen: OVER 9000!


----------



## Spyflander (13. Januar 2010)

moin leute =) ich mach mir erstman kaffe!


btw wo sind sie realms??? is doch schon 11 durch oder hab ich was verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Das hat die Gute gar nicht verdient!



*schnüff* so schlimm war der Joke doch garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morgolosch (13. Januar 2010)

guten morgen, liebe Buffies auch noch nicht online gekommen. Dann alle auf einen guten Mittwoch. Mögen eure Items droppen und meine Würfel gewinnen :-)


----------



## Haas3 (13. Januar 2010)

Schnatti schrieb:


> Isch will zoggäääääään, Zul id is resetet und ich will wieder kein Mount looten los geht on ihr Server!
> ZACK ZACK




Na wer hat denn da das sselbe vor ich  :-D !!^^


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Ich finde sie nett, also hat sies auch verdient!



Bis sie mich so beleidigt hat, fand ich sie auch nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FirstIceGott (13. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalaran (13. Januar 2010)

Spyflander schrieb:


> moin leute =) ich mach mir erstman kaffe!
> 
> 
> btw wo sind sie realms??? is doch schon 11 durch oder hab ich was verpasst
> ...




...


----------



## F4n4t1k4 (13. Januar 2010)

der beste^^


----------



## Morituri (13. Januar 2010)

Raaandy schrieb:


> Guten morgen zusammen =)


Morgen! GZ zum 1.000 Post Raaandy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> *schnüff* so schlimm war der Joke doch garnicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (13. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> muha na endlich ist er auf, guten morgen zusammen ^^


Wundervollen guten Morgen Blitzmerker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *grinsend zuwink und mit Kaffeekanne wedel*


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Ich finde sie nett, also hat sies auch verdient!



Habe ich einen Fanboy?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bebbe77 (13. Januar 2010)

Hmm, die ganze Sache kommt m ir ziemlich komisch vor ^^ wieso dauert das sooooooooo lange




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (13. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen =)

na wann kommen den die server on ist schon 10 nach 11 und nix da 

Naja abwarten und kaffee trinken

gruß Drago


----------



## Acid_1 (13. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Habe ich einen Fanboy?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jup, ab jetz haste einen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowfax (13. Januar 2010)

mirs so langweilig ich hab mir jetz rom runtergeladen oô


----------



## Dalaran (13. Januar 2010)

boah ich glaub ich geh nochmals schlafen -.-


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hier vituelle Streicheleinheiten

/cast Streicheleinheiten

besser?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnatti (13. Januar 2010)

Hehe Haas 3 sogar auf dem selben Server wie ich sehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wünsch dir Glück..mehr als mir....


----------



## Legendary (13. Januar 2010)

You buy cat? 1 cat 50msk, 2 cat 75 msk!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wetten das kennt keiner? ^^


----------



## Sinstra (13. Januar 2010)

Precious ? Nooooooooooooooo!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Will spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beellaatrixx (13. Januar 2010)

Azubi hat vergessen den Stecker einzustecken....


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Hier vituelle Streicheleinheiten
> 
> /cast Streicheleinheiten
> 
> ...



*lächel*

Jap =) Danke..jetzt mag ich dich wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morgolosch (13. Januar 2010)

is doch nix neues das es mal ein wenig länger dauert


----------



## Mjuu (13. Januar 2010)

Baby don't worry even if the Sky is falling down DOOOOOWN


----------



## Acid_1 (13. Januar 2010)

Shadowfax schrieb:


> mirs so langweilig ich hab mir jetz rom runtergeladen oô


Dir ist wirklich so langweilig? Boah! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Erdbeertörtchen schrieb:


> Wundervollen guten Morgen Blitzmerker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja aber nein....war bei S&F beschäftigt mit gold sammeln -.- aber irgendwie hauen mich da sogar die npc´s immer um xD


----------



## SuperAlex! (13. Januar 2010)

Ich wart schon seit 6 Uhr das WoW aufgeht, ich bin als erster drin!


----------



## Maggis (13. Januar 2010)

Da hat man mal Mittwochs frei...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serius1607 (13. Januar 2010)

.


----------



## Eltoro73 (13. Januar 2010)

432 Besucher lesen dieses Thema (Gäste: 338 | Anonyme Besucher: 0)
94 Mitglieder: Eltoro73, Dalaran, Waagh@Antonidas, BlackRobe, Edou, neon1705, serius1607, Acid_1, Morituri, Schnatti, SuperAlex!, arrathas1978, xx-elf, Mindadar, Sturmrufer, Beellaatrixx, Aan'Khra, Redryujin, Zamia, Benzka, Mjuu, Erdbeertörtchen, peddy3008, Heavyslayer, Tpohrl, Tilaya, Cyrus_the_Virus, AngelAlita, Alexirus, khaoz666, Gramgar, Rowanmyfair, Shadowfax, Brandin, Morgolosch, corimbo2k, Narul, Bebbe77, Lúmea, Dragine, madmurdock, Hellfire1337, ofnadown, hordler71, aufgeraucht, AÖ-Ravenation, F4n4t1k4, Swizzel, Hanon, Topperharly, mrmecke, knusperzwieback, Ivensis, Sunpyre, uffalla, Mepo1st, Soltion, schluench, KING123KING123, Pesi, Radivan, Cavador, Sorbet, JupStahlhand, Désann, Schurkiline, amse, Schator, lavidia, Magixquest, orishan, Cambria78, Togun, Duki, thoone, dlsimone, wg15, Bigtiny, teichtaucher, cicon, Goliath, Tappa, Paradize!, Spyflander, Fr3ak3r, Tadewi, Daelgarth, Himmeltau, Elinya, Raaandy, Mr_Multikill, Frankensoldat, arkono, Tyraila


Es werden immer mehr ^^


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

450 Besucher lesen dieses Thema!

YEAH!

*hofft das die Frau fürs Leben dabei ist...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Hast du denn Fell?!
> 
> Damit verweiße ich nochmal auf Post-Nr...keine Ahnung, ca. 4 Seiten davor. Ich suche immernoch die Frau fürs Leben! Los Community, helft mir!
> 
> ...




hab ich nich 
hihi

und nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin schon vergeben + ein schmusekind

meinst du hier findest du dein glück :> ?


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> *lächel*
> 
> Jap =) Danke..jetzt mag ich dich wieder
> 
> ...



Freut mich *strahl*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowfax (13. Januar 2010)

joa kannste mal sehn aber irgendwie is das blöd oô


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Tyraila schrieb:


> hab ich nich
> hihi
> 
> und nein
> ...



Wer weiß das schon..wenns im RL Nicht klappt, vllt. hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (13. Januar 2010)

wetten bald 500^^


----------



## Ephilio (13. Januar 2010)

Immer noch SD? AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samllow (13. Januar 2010)

man ey, hab frei heute, schon fertig ein gezupft und nu sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Freut mich *strahl*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Freut mich das...

Ach nee, hatten wir ja schon! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarazin (13. Januar 2010)

Da will man seit nem halben Jahr wieder WoW zoggn und dann das.... tztztz


----------



## Cyriuz (13. Januar 2010)

12 Minuten Verspätung ! Also wirklich , Blizzard !


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> 450 Besucher lesen dieses Thema!
> 
> YEAH!
> 
> ...



Seelisch gebunden Inclusive? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Wer weiß das schon..wenns im RL Nicht klappt, vllt. hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist die richtige Einstellung. Wünsche dir viel Glück! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalaran (13. Januar 2010)

was bald, jetzt schon ! xD


----------



## SuperAlex! (13. Januar 2010)

Wie viele Besucher werden es denn noch?

Warscheinlich OVER 9000!


----------



## Brandin (13. Januar 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> You buy cat? 1 cat 50msk, 2 cat 75 msk!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



na klar kenne ich das. das ist doch vom englischen wow forum ^^


----------



## Widock (13. Januar 2010)

501 Besucher lesen dieses Thema (Gäste: 399 | Anonyme Besucher: 0)


----------



## Shadowfax (13. Januar 2010)

joa ^^

500 Besucher lesen dieses Thema (Gäste: 399 | Anonyme Besucher: 0)


----------



## Nicolanda (13. Januar 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> wetten bald 500^^




jo^^

501 Besucher lesen dieses Thema (Gäste: 400 | Anonyme Besucher: 0)
101 Mitglieder: Shadowfax, uffalla, Mindadar, peddy3008, Zamia, Malfurin2, Ephilio, dlsimone, Widock, Dalaran, Morgolosch, Soilent, Désann, SpeedCoreMo, Topperharly, Lúmea, Fan, Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum, Schnatti, Cavador, F4n4t1k4, Maraduk, Nargazz, Matscher666, Eltoro73, Spreißel, Jeahra, Nightshroud, BlackRobe, ofnadown, Brandin, Ralil, Hanon, Dragine, serius1607, Redryujin, aufgeraucht, AÖ-Ravenation, Føøse, Benzka, Dragonchen, Sturmrufer, Cyriuz, Heavyslayer, Maggis, SuperAlex!, Sinstra, RGBrain, JupStahlhand, Beellaatrixx, Morituri, Kraini, Narul, Erdbeertörtchen, Alterthor, Waagh@Antonidas, BigChef, Tpohrl, thoone, teichtaucher, schluench, HighestHope, amse, Drymon, Sarazin, Zolthan, Magixquest, Schurkiline, Rowanmyfair, Adds, Elinya, nesmoto, khaoz666, PhurioN, orishan, Schator, AngelAlita, Mjuu, Bebbe77, Solostraran, Ivensis, Soltion, $torm, Aan'Khra, Cyrus_the_Virus, Gramgar, corimbo2k, madmurdock, hordler71, Swizzel, mrmecke, knusperzwieback, Sunpyre, Mepo1st, KING123KING123, Radivan, lavidia, Togun, Duki, wg15, Bigtiny


----------



## Redryujin (13. Januar 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> 432 Besucher lesen dieses Thema (Gäste: 338 | Anonyme Besucher: 0)
> 94 Mitglieder: Eltoro73, Dalaran, Waagh@Antonidas, BlackRobe, Edou, neon1705, serius1607, Acid_1, Morituri, Schnatti, SuperAlex!, arrathas1978, xx-elf, Mindadar, Sturmrufer, Beellaatrixx, Aan'Khra, Redryujin, Zamia, Benzka, Mjuu, Erdbeertörtchen, peddy3008, Heavyslayer, Tpohrl, Tilaya, Cyrus_the_Virus, AngelAlita, Alexirus, khaoz666, Gramgar, Rowanmyfair, Shadowfax, Brandin, Morgolosch, corimbo2k, Narul, Bebbe77, Lúmea, Dragine, madmurdock, Hellfire1337, ofnadown, hordler71, aufgeraucht, AÖ-Ravenation, F4n4t1k4, Swizzel, Hanon, Topperharly, mrmecke, knusperzwieback, Ivensis, Sunpyre, uffalla, Mepo1st, Soltion, schluench, KING123KING123, Pesi, Radivan, Cavador, Sorbet, JupStahlhand, Désann, Schurkiline, amse, Schator, lavidia, Magixquest, orishan, Cambria78, Togun, Duki, thoone, dlsimone, wg15, Bigtiny, teichtaucher, cicon, Goliath, Tappa, Paradize!, Spyflander, Fr3ak3r, Tadewi, Daelgarth, Himmeltau, Elinya, Raaandy, Mr_Multikill, Frankensoldat, arkono, Tyraila
> 
> 
> Es werden immer mehr ^^




Wie kannst du es nur wagen meinen heißgeliebten Namen in diesen Thread zu verewigen?

In die Ecke mit dir SOFORT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das gleich giltet auch meinen Vorposter


----------



## Cyriuz (13. Januar 2010)

Die ersten Server gehen Online !!!!! ^^


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Seelisch gebunden Inclusive?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Natürlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn, dann nur das Komplettpaket!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinstra (13. Januar 2010)

uuuh die ersten gehen ^^


----------



## ofnadown (13. Januar 2010)

die ersten server kommen hoch


----------



## Désann (13. Januar 2010)

wow die ersten server sind da ma sehen wann wrathbringer da is


----------



## Eltoro73 (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Wer weiß das schon..wenns im RL Nicht klappt, vllt. hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Verschenkt Anmeldeformular für: Bauer sucht Frau !!! 

Evtl. klappt es ja dort? 

*geschwind das Forum verlässt*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalaran (13. Januar 2010)

516 Besucher lesen dieses Thema (Gäste: 409 | Anonyme Besucher: 0)

Spannend xD


----------



## SuperAlex! (13. Januar 2010)

Joa, Besucher lesen mein Thema


----------



## Shadowfax (13. Januar 2010)

524 Besucher lesen dieses Thema


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (13. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Ja aber nein....war bei S&F beschäftigt mit gold sammeln -.- aber irgendwie hauen mich da sogar die npc´s immer um xD


Tihi xD Da will dich wohl einer mobben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaub aber ganz fest an dich. xD *Ponpons raushol und Cheerleading anfang* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Verschenkt Anmeldeformular für: Bauer sucht Frau !!!
> 
> Evtl. klappt es ja dort?
> 
> ...



RAUS! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Cyriuz schrieb:


> Die ersten Server gehen Online !!!!! ^^



Und ich hänge auf der Arbeit fest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morgolosch (13. Januar 2010)

Englischen französischen und spanische Server sind teilweise da


----------



## Haas3 (13. Januar 2010)

500 Mann allein nur hier warten das Blizzard inne Pötte kommt!


----------



## Cyriuz (13. Januar 2010)

Giev Deutsche Realms !!


----------



## Maggis (13. Januar 2010)

*vor und zurück wippen* *vor und zurück wippen*
*vor und zurück wippen* *vor und zurück wippen*
*vor und zurück wippen* *vor und zurück wippen*

kein entzug..... MUHAHA BAOPIGEOG


----------



## Zamia (13. Januar 2010)

die ersten server gehen online!


----------



## Legendary (13. Januar 2010)

Brandin schrieb:


> na klar kenne ich das. das ist doch vom englischen wow forum ^^



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqCkDcx6KIs

Geilstes WoW Video ever! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist sooo geil...^^ vorausgesetzt man versteht englisch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (13. Januar 2010)

Cyriuz schrieb:


> Die ersten Server gehen Online !!!!! ^^


Aber keine deutschen xD


----------



## Dalaran (13. Januar 2010)

was? hab ich da gerade gelesen, dass Wrathbringer da is? *nachschau*

Du Lügner, was machst mir hoffungen? xD


----------



## bruderelfe (13. Januar 2010)

wir haben 11:14 und immer noch sind die server down, weiß wer schon was neues?

und moins zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragine (13. Januar 2010)

11:15 war ja klar alle server gehen online nur die deutshen nicht^^


----------



## Hanon (13. Januar 2010)

Cyriuz schrieb:


> Die ersten Server gehen Online !!!!! ^^


Ja 
Englisch
Spanisch
Französisch
und 
Russisch


----------



## Haas3 (13. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Und ich hänge auf der Arbeit fest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich fühle mit dir ;-)


----------



## Duciducduc (13. Januar 2010)

oh nice^^

510 Besucher lesen dieses Thema (Gäste: 404 | Anonyme Besucher: 0)


----------



## SuperAlex! (13. Januar 2010)

Die ersten Server gehen offline!


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Erdbeertörtchen schrieb:


> Tihi xD Da will dich wohl einer mobben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wuhuuuuuuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne das voll unfair.....ich hau da meine riesen imba schläge raus...und was zur hölle?`dem seine sind höher v.v


----------



## Sinstra (13. Januar 2010)

Moha... RvD is da =))))


----------



## Cyriuz (13. Januar 2010)

Sie sind DA !


----------



## RGBrain (13. Januar 2010)

das dauert aber heute


----------



## Lúmea (13. Januar 2010)

Ja Englisch französich und so aber die Deutschen nicht -.-  

Ich geh jetzt eine rauchen und lass die katze raus die Nervt gerade XD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: die deutschen nun auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yatas (13. Januar 2010)

letzte woche waren se schon vor 11 on und diese später xD


----------



## Cyriuz (13. Januar 2010)

LFM Daily Hero


----------



## Tyraila (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Wer weiß das schon..wenns im RL Nicht klappt, vllt. hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





=D dann mal viel glück


----------



## Acid_1 (13. Januar 2010)

Cyriuz schrieb:


> Sie sind DA !


Sie kommen langsam. Die server auf denen ich meine Chars hab sind noch nich da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuperAlex! (13. Januar 2010)

Die Türkischen Server gehn grad on, endlich!


----------



## Sethclaw (13. Januar 2010)

need frostwolf


----------



## thsme (13. Januar 2010)

Haas3 schrieb:


> Ich fühle mit dir ;-)




dito bis 16:30 -.-'


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Tyraila schrieb:


> =D dann mal viel glück



Vielen Dank! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Post 200! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DenailX (13. Januar 2010)

Nethersturm noch net da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

*wartet auf Alextrasza*


----------



## teichtaucher (13. Januar 2010)

die ersten deutschen server da=))))

blackrock wider der letzte :XD

*wer will noch kekse*


----------



## Yatas (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> *wartet auf Alextrasza*



der is schon on^^


----------



## Vudis (13. Januar 2010)

wie alle drauf warten dass sie zocken können oo
arbeitsloses pack^^


----------



## Ephilio (13. Januar 2010)

Wait auf Nozdormu :-(


----------



## Acid_1 (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> *wartet auf Alextrasza*


Alextrasza ist online. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samllow (13. Januar 2010)

Herrrlich,erstmal ein wickeln^^


----------



## Hanon (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> *wartet auf Alextrasza*


Der ist on^^


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> *wartet auf Alextrasza*



*wartet auf Feierabend* 
Hat wer nen monitor zuviel? meiner is vorn paar tagen abgeschmiert


----------



## Legendary (13. Januar 2010)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Die Türkischen Server gehn grad on, endlich!



Du bist SOOOO lustig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

NOT!


----------



## Dalaran (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> *wartet auf Alextrasza*



Der is on du lümmel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (13. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> wuhuuuuuuu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mal verliert man und mal gewinnen die anderen wie es doch so schön heißt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, dann fang ich neben cheerleading jetzt eben auch noch an für dich zu meditieren *ooooommmmm* Wenn das nicht hilft, muss ich wohl leider Selbstmord begehen. xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

teichtaucher schrieb:


> die ersten deutschen server da=))))
> 
> blackrock wider der letzte :XD
> 
> *wer will noch kekse*



Ich need Frustkekse -.-*


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß das er on ist, will aber noch da bleiben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber danke euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F4n4t1k4 (13. Januar 2010)

Ich nenne mein bären pet ab heute hubschrauBÄR!


----------



## Tyraila (13. Januar 2010)

Die Aldor =D ich warte auf Die Aldor

*go aldor go *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> *wartet auf Alextrasza*




Ist online


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Erdbeertörtchen schrieb:


> Mal verliert man und mal gewinnen die anderen wie es doch so schön heißt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Neeeein nicht machen, überhaupt nicht gut...für uns beide....für meinen S&F char und für die gegner...


----------



## Benzka (13. Januar 2010)

Man Nazjatar ist immer noch nicht on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Tyraila schrieb:


> Die Aldor =D ich warte auf Die Aldor
> 
> *go aldor go *
> 
> ...



Aldor is mein Entspannungs-RP-Server *g*


----------



## SuperAlex! (13. Januar 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Du bist SOOOO lustig!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dein Anzeigebild ist hässlich und nimeand interesiert sich für dich, lies meine Signatur!


----------



## Maggis (13. Januar 2010)

Woohoo, viel Spaß beim Zocken, Leute!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Aldor is mein Entspannungs-RP-Server *g*




*gg*


----------



## F4n4t1k4 (13. Januar 2010)

GOGO SHATTRATH!!! muss petheal equip farmen!


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Maggis schrieb:


> Woohoo, viel Spaß beim Zocken, Leute!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mimimi monitor schrott!


----------



## Mjuu (13. Januar 2010)

Aegwynn, come on and show me the magic!


----------



## teichtaucher (13. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Ich need Frustkekse -.-*





jo große schüssel reich und mich dazu setz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haas3 (13. Januar 2010)

omg mein server ist wieder letzte!!


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Muss dringend mal meinen Bekannten in Frankreich anrufen, der soll mal wieder nen Schraubenzieher in den Kühler werfen. Das ist grade sooooooooooooooooooo lustig hier.

Und an jeden der gehen will.

Zitat Gandalf: *DU KANNST NICHT VORBEI !!*


----------



## Schnatti (13. Januar 2010)

Haas3 schrieb:


> Na wer hat denn da das sselbe vor ich  :-D !!^^



<porudmoore> Zul Raiders!!!



Mindadar schrieb:


> *wartet auf Feierabend*
> Hat wer nen monitor zuviel? meiner is vorn paar tagen abgeschmiert



Ich komm her und hols dir *g


----------



## Beellaatrixx (13. Januar 2010)

Wo bleibt Azshara^^


----------



## Ephilio (13. Januar 2010)

Nozdormu - OGOG!!! ^^


----------



## Morituri (13. Januar 2010)

Blackrock is noch nicht on  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Muss dringend mal meinen Bekannten in Frankreich anrufen, der soll mal wieder nen Schraubenzieher in den Kühler werfen. Das ist grade sooooooooooooooooooo lustig hier.
> 
> Und an jeden der gehen will.
> 
> Zitat Gandalf: *DU KANNST NICHT VORBEI !!*



Will auch nich weg =(


----------



## Yatas (13. Januar 2010)

Nazjatar ist on!^^ schönen tag noch


----------



## Benzka (13. Januar 2010)

So Nazjatar ist on und der rest auch wünsch euch viel spaß


----------



## teichtaucher (13. Januar 2010)

Morituri schrieb:


> Blackrock is noch nicht on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wir sind immer die letzten


----------



## DenailX (13. Januar 2010)

Nethersturm da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (13. Januar 2010)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Nozdormu - OGOG!!! ^^


ist online


----------



## Acid_1 (13. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8irJhJfVb0
Was zum entspannen Muhahahahahaha!


----------



## Dalaran (13. Januar 2010)

Na toll was is den nun? Wrathbringer genauso wie Durotan und Onyxia... Alle DOwn *heul*


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Will auch nich weg =(



Du bist ja nur auf Frauenjagd hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

An den Rest siehe Zitat weiter oben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Schnatti schrieb:


> <porudmoore> Zul Raiders!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ich komm her und hols dir *g



mhm aber wohin genau? xD


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (13. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Neeeein nicht machen, überhaupt nicht gut...für uns beide....für meinen S&F char und für die gegner...


*Knoten in Seil wieder aufmach* Verdammt xD Du gemeiner du.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und jetzt muss ich auch noch in 10 Minuten wieder in die Schule, Freistunde zuende *schnüff* Das Leben ist hart. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*allen zum Abschied wink, Mindadar im vorbeigehen Stecker zieh* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Du bist ja nur auf Frauenjagd hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach, wird doch hier eh nix! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnatti (13. Januar 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8irJhJfVb0
> Was zum entspannen Muhahahahahaha!



Ich fühl mich so entspannt...so ruhig....


----------



## Ephilio (13. Januar 2010)

Tyraila schrieb:


> ist online



Sehr schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

THX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BIBA ^^


----------



## Schnatti (13. Januar 2010)

LE. das Los Angeles des Sachsens


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Erdbeertörtchen schrieb:


> *Knoten in Seil wieder aufmach* Verdammt xD Du gemeiner du....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tz und nu? kansch nimmer schreiben...aber ich warte! bis du wieder kommst!!!
Bis denne ^^


----------



## Haas3 (13. Januar 2010)

boah... entweder ist es einbildung oder gewissheit aber Proudmoore ist immer einer von den Servern der zu letzt online kommt....     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^ xD


----------



## SuperAlex! (13. Januar 2010)

Wann is endlich 11Uhr? Ich will endlich WoW spieln


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8irJhJfVb0
> Was zum entspannen Muhahahahahaha!



Das Bild ist schön schräg, nur kann ich auf der Arbeit keinen Sound anmachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paxter (13. Januar 2010)

go Aegwynn go  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Wann is endlich 11Uhr? Ich will endlich WoW spieln



Spielst du auf Alextrasza? Nee oder?

Weil letztens im Randomraid einer die ganze Zeit "Mah Boi" gerufen hat^^


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

mhm musik.....wär nu was nettes


----------



## Acid_1 (13. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Das Bild ist schön schräg, nur kann ich auf der Arbeit keinen Sound anmachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Falls man net auf Melo Death Metal steht, sollte man sich das nich anhören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haas3 (13. Januar 2010)

Wir wollen Proudmoore sehen wir wollen Proudmoore sehen wir wollen wir wollen Wir wollen Proudmoore sehen.

Blizz kann nach Hause fahrn ihr könnt nach hause fahrn.......... usw.....^^


----------



## Brandin (13. Januar 2010)

Na um die Wartezeit zu verkürzen hier mal ein Rätsel:

Wo in WoW bin ich hier? XD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Ach, wird doch hier eh nix!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mach nen Thread auf:

- Zocker sucht Frau

- Eine Elfe zum verlieben

usw. ^^


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Haas3 schrieb:


> Wir wollen Proudmoore sehen wir wollen Proudmoore sehen wir wollen wir wollen Wir wollen Proudmoore sehen.
> 
> Blizz kann nach Hause fahrn ihr könnt nach hause fahrn.......... usw.....^^



ne kleinere signatur wollen wir auch sehen


----------



## KING123KING123 (13. Januar 2010)

Nathrezim ist immer noch down!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Falls man net auf Melo Death Metal steht, sollte man sich das nich anhören.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm stehe mehr auf Rock. Die gröllen zwar auch aber irgendwo erkenne ich einen Sinn dahinter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Mach nen Thread auf:
> 
> - Zocker sucht Frau
> 
> ...



Mmmmh nee, da sind mir zu viele Flamer unterwegs. Beende du doch mein Leid! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ok, jetzt reichts...^^


----------



## Vudis (13. Januar 2010)

und ich bin immernoch bis 4 auf der arbeit.....ich will modermiene killen x.x


----------



## Haas3 (13. Januar 2010)

Brandin schrieb:


> Na um die Wartezeit zu verkürzen hier mal ein Rätsel:
> 
> Wo in WoW bin ich hier? XD
> 
> ...




Ich schätze mal das es wegen der Annanas Tepete eine Neutrale Stadt wie BootyBay,Ratschet oder sowas ist... oder?


----------



## schluench (13. Januar 2010)

@Brandin:

Ich kann nur raten, vlt. Feralas?

Keinen Plan ey  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arenasturm (13. Januar 2010)

ulduar auch -.- ich wollt doch flott ne farmrunde vor arbeit drehen ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bebbe77 (13. Januar 2010)

Norgannon ist oben aber hönge schon 1 min im Ladebalken :-(




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lúmea (13. Januar 2010)

Die Aldor wird wieder mal einer der letzten sein der on kommen wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie immer oder Tyraila?  

*hofft das er bald on ist*


----------



## teichtaucher (13. Januar 2010)

183 Besucher lesen dieses Thema (Gäste: 133 | Anonyme Besucher: 0) 	50 Mitglieder: teichtaucher, Brandin, Beellaatrixx, Alexirus, xx-elf, Haas3, Heavyslayer, uffalla, Lúmea, Dalaran, K-Town-Killa, Morituri, inkomplex, Spiderelf, Cambria78, Acid_1, Désann, Bebbe77, Irmeli, Sethclaw, Dynamic, Eltoro73, Kraini, schluench, Potpotom, Redryujin, Benzka, KING123KING123, aufgeraucht, Mindadar, Schnatti, Spyflander, Mjuu, Drachin, Rorre, Dynamitepro, Topperharly, karull, JupStahlhand, Samllow, fixjos, BlackRobe, Erdbeertörtchen, SuperAlex!, Aratianne, Archiatros, Ephilio, TheForsaken, Brutharr, Rodulf 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schnellantwort 	


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 				    	            	           		  		 		 	    	    	 	    	    			 				 					 E-Mailbenachrichtigung bei Antworten einschalten | 				 				 Smilies verwenden | 				 Signatur verwenden​Startseite des Forums 			              Suche 			              Hilfe 			              			             Allgemeine Foren   |-- Gott & die Welt   |-- Forenspiele   |-- RPG Forum   |-- Designerlounge   |-- PC - Technik   |-- Musik, TV und Kino   |-- Fansite-Projekte buffed.de Foren   |-- Shakes & Fidget-Browserspiel auf buffed.de   |-- buffed.de / BLASC Support   |-- Meinungen & Anregungen zu buffed.de   |-- buffed - Events   |-- buffed - Magazin World of Warcraft   |-- WoW: Allgemeine Diskussionen   |-- WoW: Cataclysm   |-- WoW: Berufe   |-- WoW: Add-ons, Interface und Makros   |-- WoW: Gildenforum   |-- WoW: Klassenforen   |-- WoW: Guide-Forum   |-- WoW: Rollenspiel-Forum   |-- WoW: Instanzen   |-- WoW: ESports Warhammer Online   |-- WAR: Allgemeines   |-- WAR: Ordnung   |-- WAR: Zerstörung   |-- WAR: Klassenforen   |-- WAR: Berufe   |-- WAR: Guide-Forum   |-- WAR: Gildenforum   |-- WAR: Add-ons, Interface und Makros Der Herr der Ringe Online   |-- HdRO: Allgemeine Diskussionen   |-- HdRO: Berufe   |-- HdRO: Add-ons, Interface & Makros   |-- HdRO: Klassenforen   |-- HdRO: Sippenforum   |-- HdRO: Instanzen   |-- HdRO: Quests   |-- HdRO: Handel   |-- Taverne zum Grünen Drachen Runes of Magic   |-- RoM: Allgemeine Diskussionen   |-- RoM: Klassenforen   |-- RoM: Gildenforum   |-- RoM: Dungeons & Instanzen   |-- RoM: Guideforum   |-- RoM: Add-ons & UIs Aion   |-- Atreia - Aion-Forum   |-- Aion: Allgemeine Diskussionen   |-- Aion: Legions-Forum (Gildenforum)   |-- Aion: Klassenforum   |-- Aion: Handwerksforum Spiele Allgemein   |-- Action (Spiele Allgemein)   |-- Adventures (Spiele Allgemein)   |-- Rollenspiele (Spiele Allgemein)   |-- Strategie (Spiele Allgemein)   |-- Sport- & Rennspiele (Spiele Allgemein)   |-- Browserspiele (Spiele Allgemein)   |-- Sonstige Spielthemen (Spiele Allgemein) MMO-Allgemein   |-- Allgemein (MMO)   |-- Battleforge   |-- Dark Age of Camelot   |-- Champions Online   |-- Darkfall Online   |-- EVE Online   |-- Guild Wars   |-- Jumpgate: Evolution   |-- Star Wars: The old Republic   |-- Star Trek Online   |-- Star Wars Galaxies   |-- Stargate Worlds Age of Conan   |-- AoC: Allgemeine Diskussionen   |-- AoC: Die Taverne   |-- AoC: Klassenforen   |-- AoC: Gildenforum   |-- AoC: Instanzen Diablo 3   |-- Diablo 3: Allgemeine Diskussionen   |-- Diablo 3: Klassen  


drastisch gesunken nur wir sitzen hier und versauern


----------



## Schnatti (13. Januar 2010)

Proudmoore Proudmoore Proudmoore ich will endlich Proudmooere sehn, dann kann ich gleich zu Mando gehn, ha ha ha ha
Proudmoore Proudmoore lass mich bitte rein, will schnell nach Zul rein ha ha ha
Den das doofe Mandotier, hat noch ein Mount von mir ha ha ha ha

*kaffee schlürf


----------



## Brandin (13. Januar 2010)

Es ist keine neutrale Stadt und es ist auch nicht Feralas.

Es ist irgendwo in Nordend ^^


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Mmmmh nee, da sind mir zu viele Flamer unterwegs. Beende du doch mein Leid!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hihi das musst du mit meinem Freund klären  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (13. Januar 2010)

Also Todeswache funtzt noch net... man kommt zwar auf den Charakterauswahlbildschirm, aber der Ladebildschirm will nimmer verschwinden. *g


----------



## Acid_1 (13. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C12MnlfyxpI
Das wäre hier etwas breiter gefächert.


----------



## Spyflander (13. Januar 2010)

gnihihi schaut ma was ich grad gefunden hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"SCHEIßE ER HAT NE NASE"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBRWYm89_yQ


----------



## Lúmea (13. Januar 2010)

Juhuuuuuuuuuuuu Die Aldor ist online 

Bis nächsten Mittwoch Jungs und mädels  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> hihi das musst du mit meinem Freund klären
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gib mal Handynummer von ihm..wir werden sicher einig.

"Frau gegen Kekse, gut?!"

^^


----------



## Haas3 (13. Januar 2010)

Schnatti schrieb:


> Proudmoore Proudmoore Proudmoore ich will endlich Proudmooere sehn, dann kann ich gleich zu Mando gehn, ha ha ha ha
> Proudmoore Proudmoore lass mich bitte rein, will schnell nach Zul rein ha ha ha
> Den das doofe Mandotier, hat noch ein Mount von mir ha ha ha ha
> 
> *kaffee schlürf




spielst du allianz seite?^^


----------



## Dalaran (13. Januar 2010)

Ja klar, aldor kommt als letzter pff...

UND WO BITTE IST WRATHBRINGER?


----------



## Redryujin (13. Januar 2010)

Lúmea schrieb:


> Die Aldor wird wieder mal einer der letzten sein der on kommen wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Der server ist doch schon ewigkeiten online


----------



## SuperAlex! (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Spielst du auf Alextrasza? Nee oder?
> 
> Weil letztens im Randomraid einer die ganze Zeit "Mah Boi" gerufen hat^^



Ne ich spiel nicht auf Alexstrasza und ich ruf auch nicht Mah Boi rum


----------



## Morituri (13. Januar 2010)

Langsam bekomme ich Entzugserscheinungen *bibber grünanlauf* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnatti (13. Januar 2010)

Joar^^
wenn du einen Druiden spielst kennen wir uns sogar, ich war mal im Raid mit dir damit du rein konntest...glaub ich


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Ne ich spiel nicht auf Alexstrasza und ich ruf auch nicht Mah Boi rum



Na gut!


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

mhm Und wer von euch sitzt nun auf der arbeit und spämt hier im Thread?


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C12MnlfyxpI
> Das wäre hier etwas breiter gefächert.



Sehr geiles Lied, danke!

*auf MP4-Player mach*


----------



## Brandin (13. Januar 2010)

Brandin schrieb:


> Na um die Wartezeit zu verkürzen hier mal ein Rätsel:
> 
> Wo in WoW bin ich hier? XD
> 
> ...




<-- Da das keiner lösen konnte: Das ist in der Eiskronenzitadelle in der Loottruhe von Saurfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haas3 (13. Januar 2010)

Schnatti schrieb:


> Joar^^
> wenn du einen Druiden spielst kennen wir uns sogar, ich war mal im Raid mit dir damit du rein konntest...glaub ich




Ne glaub du verwechselst mich :-D ^^


----------



## Schnatti (13. Januar 2010)

Macht nix, Mando is trotzdem doof


Proud is da


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Schnatti schrieb:


> Macht nix, Mando is trotzdem doof



mimimi? o.O wo bleibt mein monitor xD


----------



## Haas3 (13. Januar 2010)

jop proud ist da... bis nächsten Mittwoch !!


----------



## ingame_wow (13. Januar 2010)

AHH tirion komm endlich !!!


----------



## Acid_1 (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Lied, danke!
> 
> *auf MP4-Player mach*


Kein Problemchen.


----------



## Vudis (13. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> mhm Und wer von euch sitzt nun auf der arbeit und spämt hier im Thread?



<-
was soll ich auch sonst machen mittwochs is bei uns am wenigstens los^^


----------



## Dalaran (13. Januar 2010)

Ah Gott, ich will Wrathbringer-.- xD


----------



## KING123KING123 (13. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 JA Nathrezim ist online!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morituri (13. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2KsHXyJ-is 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Wo isn jetzt die Elfe hin?

Chef da oder hab ich dich gekränkt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (13. Januar 2010)

*Wartet auch noch gespannt auf "Das Syndikat" *

noch fix nen Kaffee holen bin...braucht noch jemand ne Tasse Kaffee?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (13. Januar 2010)

Wrath ist doch on^^

ps. Und Aldor war längst nicht der letzte Realm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

pps. Syndikat ist doch auch schon on.^^


----------



## teichtaucher (13. Januar 2010)

BLACKROCK is on=))))))))))))))))))))   yeah


----------



## Acid_1 (13. Januar 2010)

Morituri schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2KsHXyJ-is
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie geil. XD


----------



## Schnatti (13. Januar 2010)

Musst du dir schon abholen.
Ich schwaches Weib schlepp den nich *g* Werf ihn dir aber gerne runter


----------



## Dalaran (13. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wrathbringer ist da!

Macht gut bis inner Woche XD


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> *Wartet auch noch gespannt auf "Das Syndikat" *
> 
> noch fix nen Kaffee holen bin...braucht noch jemand ne Tasse Kaffee?
> 
> ...



Joa bitte.. ;-) 

Mit Milch und Zucker wenns keine Umstände macht =)


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> mhm Und wer von euch sitzt nun auf der arbeit und spämt hier im Thread?


*meld*


----------



## Morituri (13. Januar 2010)

Juhu Blackrock ist on ^^

Tschüss und *wink* an alle bis zum nächsten SD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> <-
> was soll ich auch sonst machen mittwochs is bei uns am wenigstens los^^



Richtig! 
hasse das.....alle können zocken und ich sitz hier rum und gammel mir die zeit tot um nach haus zu kommen wo dann wieder mein handy wartet zum surfen da mein FUCK monitor schrott is -.-


----------



## Eltoro73 (13. Januar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wrath ist doch on^^
> 
> 
> pps. Syndikat ist doch auch schon on.^^




Danke...just in dem Moment zu meinem Posting..

Also Mädels...see u next Wednesday...bb


ps..vorher fix Kanne Kaffee, Milch, Zucker und Kekse hinstell


----------



## Haas3 (13. Januar 2010)

toll meiner Server ist online komm aber trotzdem nicht rein weil ich im Lade Bildschirm feststecke mit allen Chars...


----------



## ingame_wow (13. Januar 2010)

bb


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Bye bye an alle die nu wieder zocken....kahm heut neuer patch oder warum erst jetzt on?


----------



## Acid_1 (13. Januar 2010)

Haas3 schrieb:


> toll meiner Server ist online komm aber trotzdem nicht rein weil ich im Lade Bildschirm feststecke mit allen Chars...


Kommt auch drauf an, wo du stehtst.
An welchen Orten stehste denn mit deinen Chars?


----------



## Schnatti (13. Januar 2010)

Ich komm auch nich rein. Gnaa ich will doch nur diesem Viech die Trollfre....nase verhauen eh ich los muss xD


----------



## Haas3 (13. Januar 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Kommt auch drauf an, wo du stehtst.
> An welchen Orten stehste denn mit deinen Chars?




beide dalaran....


----------



## Vudis (13. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Richtig!
> hasse das.....alle können zocken und ich sitz hier rum und gammel mir die zeit tot um nach haus zu kommen wo dann wieder mein handy wartet zum surfen da mein FUCK monitor schrott is -.-



du sagst es^^
wo arbeitest du?


----------



## Schnatti (13. Januar 2010)

Bei mir steht der 80ger in Dala und der char fürn Raid in if...beide ladescreen


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

So, bin auch mal zocken...hoffen das ich heute meinen Roten Proto bekomme...fehlt nur noch Kohlrabi (seit ner Woche jeden Tag-.-)

Baba!


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> du sagst es^^
> wo arbeitest du?



in nem pc laden...


----------



## Haas3 (13. Januar 2010)

jop bei mir auch einfach dauer ladescreen bei Proudmoore


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Wo isn jetzt die Elfe hin?
> 
> Chef da oder hab ich dich gekränkt?
> 
> ...



Pc ist grade verreckt sry. Würde mich nie ohne Abschied verkrümmeln   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnatti (13. Januar 2010)

Ha ich bin drin..Haas spielst du zufällig einen Jäger?


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Pc ist grade verreckt sry. Würde mich nie ohne Abschied verkrümmeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ha, ich hatte schon Angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Haas3 schrieb:


> jop bei mir auch einfach dauer ladescreen bei Proudmoore



Und noch mal.....Heut der hotfix gekommen oder was


----------



## Haas3 (13. Januar 2010)

Schnatti schrieb:


> Ha ich bin drin..Haas spielst du zufällig einen Jäger?




Ja unter anderem einen Jäger... wieso?


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> So, bin auch mal zocken...hoffen das ich heute meinen Roten Proto bekomme...fehlt nur noch Kohlrabi (seit ner Woche jeden Tag-.-)
> 
> Baba!



Gnnnah schlechtes Timing  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 @Edit Ah dochnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Und noch mal.....Heut der hotfix gekommen oder was



Jap, bestimmt.


----------



## Schnatti (13. Januar 2010)

NEIEN NIX
kommst du nu endlich mal her wegen dem Monitor? xD

weil ich in deiner Gilde nur nen Jäger on sehe xD


----------



## Vudis (13. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> in nem pc laden...



pc laden...das klingt so....als wär da viel los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Gnnnah schlechtes Timing
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann auch noch da bleiben wenn du magst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haas3 (13. Januar 2010)

mhh ich komm immernoch nciht rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (13. Januar 2010)

I`m a Lumberjack and Im ok, I sleep all night and work all day...


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Kann auch noch da bleiben wenn du magst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm in 15 min ist Mittagspause, solange muss ich noch (*gg*) Arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haas3 (13. Januar 2010)

ahhhh jetzt siehts gut aus :-D


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Hmm in 15 min ist Mittagspause, solange muss ich noch (*gg*) Arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann bin ich mal so nett und leiste dir solange noch Gesellschaft. Ich bin ja nich so fies wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vudis (13. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Hmm in 15 min ist Mittagspause, solange muss ich noch (*gg*) Arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



erst in 45min pause :/
hast dus gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Schnatti schrieb:


> NEIEN NIX
> kommst du nu endlich mal her wegen dem Monitor? xD


Ja nur wohin?`^^



Vudis schrieb:


> pc laden...das klingt so....als wär da viel los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mhm ja sehr  viel....und wow da instalieren darf ich nicht....deswegen hoffe ich das mein lappi bald da ist damit ich endlich wieder auf arbeit zocken kann xD


----------



## Schnatti (13. Januar 2010)

LEIPZIG


----------



## EisblockError (13. Januar 2010)

I cut down trees, I eat my lunch, i go to the lavatory, on fryday I go shopping, and drink a cup of tee!!!


----------



## Vudis (13. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Ja nur wohin?`^^
> 
> 
> mhm ja sehr  viel....und wow da instalieren darf ich nicht....deswegen hoffe ich das mein lappi bald da ist damit ich endlich wieder auf arbeit zocken kann xD



na gut ich arbeite in der universitätsbibliothek -> ausleihe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir haben eig immer viel zu tun...außer mittwoch...


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Muha, bin selbstständig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Und gönne mir grad mal nen freien Tag^^)


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal so nett und leiste dir solange noch Gesellschaft. Ich bin ja nich so fies wie du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin nicht fies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Vudis schrieb:


> erst in 45min pause :/
> hast dus gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Azubine im 2ten Jahr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> na gut ich arbeite in der universitätsbibliothek -> ausleihe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



komisch oder? mhm villt sitzen die dann alle zuhaus vorm pc und hoffen das wow wieder geht um alle id´s zu clearen^^


----------



## Sethclaw (13. Januar 2010)

frostwolf on, nordend aber down xD


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht fies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warst du vorhin zu mir =(


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Sethclaw schrieb:


> frostwolf on, nordend aber down xD



Na endlich....was hats gedropt? xD


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Na endlich....was hats gedropt? xD



loooool xD


----------



## Schnatti (13. Januar 2010)

Pff erst nöllt der rum und dann zuckt er sich nich *g


----------



## Vudis (13. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> komisch oder? mhm villt sitzen die dann alle zuhaus vorm pc und hoffen das wow wieder geht um alle id´s zu clearen^^



ja typisch studenten halt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


am meisten is eh montag und freitag


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> loooool xD



mhm naja villt hats nen drachen gedropt der dann azeroth bedroht.....cata.....Das ist das preevent! xD


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> mhm naja villt hats nen drachen gedropt der dann azeroth bedroht.....cata.....Das ist das preevent! xD



Ach so ist das? Es macht Sinn! xDD


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> ja typisch studenten halt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bei uns is nur gelegentlich was los....die zocken da immer ihr cs und ich darf hier rumtrollen ~.+



Klar macht es sinn....So jetzt wissen wir das cata morgen kommt weil nordend down is :>


----------



## Vudis (13. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> bei uns is nur gelegentlich was los....die zocken da immer ihr cs und ich darf hier rumtrollen ~.+



man kann in einem pc laden cs zocken?


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> man kann in einem pc laden cs zocken?



Mit Inet-Cafe vllt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> man kann in einem pc laden cs zocken?



die tuns....haben halt ihre lappis da...also der cheffe


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Na endlich....was hats gedropt? xD



Vllt ist ein weibliches Wesen für Alexirus dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps: Ich bin nicht fies, mein Humor ist nur manchmal etwas düster  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vudis (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Mit Inet-Cafe vllt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



=/

und bei uns braucht man adminrechte um was installieren zu können x.x (nicht dass ich jemals cs spielen würde gott beware sonst lauf ich noch amok)



xx-elf schrieb:


> Vllt ist ein weibliches Wesen für Alexirus dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also das war jetz gemein


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Vllt ist ein weibliches Wesen für Alexirus dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach, ich mach ja nur Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber jetzt mach ich mich mal offline..mein HUnd muss raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und es schneit gerade wie die Hölle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Elfchen hat ja auch gleich Pause, von daher...

Biba, liebe Leute!


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Der war gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bis denne ^^ und hoffe dein brot hat was gutes gedropt :>


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Der war gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Elfchen -.-*

naja ich muss dann auchmal RL-Futtern gehn. Ein paar schöne Crocks (oder wie man das so schreibt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bye bye all bis nächsten MiTtWoCh

Mfg
xx-elfchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> bis denne ^^ und hoffe dein brot hat was gutes gedropt :>



Mein Brot?!^^


----------



## Vudis (13. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> bis denne ^^ und hoffe dein brot hat was gutes gedropt :>



der war mies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (13. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Elfchen -.-*
> 
> naja ich muss dann auchmal RL-Futtern gehn. Ein paar schöne Crocks (oder wie man das so schreibt)
> 
> ...



Baba Elfileinchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> der war mies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Niemals! 
Wieso auch...das kähm mir nie in den gedan....ach was erzähl ich da fürn mist


----------



## Vudis (13. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Niemals!
> Wieso auch...das kähm mir nie in den gedan....ach was erzähl ich da fürn mist



hast du grad dein anzeigebild geändert oder bild ich mir was ein


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> hast du grad dein anzeigebild geändert oder bild ich mir was ein



Ne das war schu immer so ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Und es schneit gerade wie die Hölle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Interessante Konstellation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vudis (13. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Ne das war schu immer so ^^



ui is das dein kleiner blutelf? *g*


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Interessante Konstellation
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



o.O Schneien ? Hölle? Woah krass da will ich hin...


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> ui is das dein kleiner blutelf? *g*



Ne leider net :<
aber hey da fällt mir was zu ein.....


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Januar 2010)

Mindadar, was kann man sich eigentlich unter "Pseudo-Gruftie" vorstellen?


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Mindadar, was kann man sich eigentlich unter "Pseudo-Gruftie" vorstellen?



naja des pseudo war eher spaßig gemeint. und des gruftie...frag wiki xD


----------



## Vudis (13. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Ne leider net :<
> aber hey da fällt mir was zu ein.....


dein neffe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was fällt dir da denn ein?


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> und des gruftie...frag wiki xD



Ich kann wiki was über Gruftis erzählen, aber nicht umgedreht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schwarze Kutte, toupierte Haare, Patchouli-Öl, Konzerte, Kellerdiskos, verschlammte Zeltplätze... alles mitgemacht in Jugendjahren.
Damals ging man noch zum The Cure Konzert, *räusper* ist lange her. Mittlerweile steuer ich straff auf 40 zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hatte wegen dem "Pseudo" gefragt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> dein neffe?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





buffed macht doch son wettbewerb 
mein bild dazu ^^


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich kann wiki was über Gruftis erzählen, aber nicht umgedreht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Pseudo=möchtegern etc ^^


----------



## Exodos (13. Januar 2010)

is sicher sein kleiner nachzügler bruder bei mir sieht das auch ungefähr so aus^^


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Exodos schrieb:


> is sicher sein kleiner nachzügler bruder bei mir sieht das auch ungefähr so aus^^



von ner sehr guten freundin die tochter^^


----------



## Exodos (13. Januar 2010)

jo da hab ich auch eine XD

sieht awa cute aus^^


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Exodos schrieb:


> jo da hab ich auch eine XD
> 
> sieht awa cute aus^^



fands sehr passend und joar so is des foto entstanden...mit nem nokia 5300...


----------



## Exodos (13. Januar 2010)

^^

njo ich muss meinen kleinen bro vom kindergarten abholen XD

ciao und noch ne schöne woche


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Exodos schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> njo ich muss meinen kleinen bro vom kindergarten abholen XD
> 
> ciao und noch ne schöne woche



jo un ich hoffe das du die quest überstehst :>

Pass aber auf hogger auf


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> jo un ich hoffe das du die quest überstehst :>
> 
> Pass aber auf hogger auf



Sooo re und sooo da bin ich wieder ... ah mit vollem Magen schreibts sich viel bessr Unsi... ähm sinnvolle und interessante Beiträge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Hogger meinst du die Kindergärtnerin? Die mit den Gorillaarmen und den fellingen  *würg* Beinen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kenne sowas hab letztens im Krankenhaus den alten Drachen Onyxia gesehen, sie tarnte sich als Oberkrankenschwester  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Sooo re und sooo da bin ich wieder ... ah mit vollem Magen schreibts sich viel bessr Unsi... ähm sinnvolle und interessante Beiträge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


XD echt schlimm oder? blizzard probiert uns nur aufs rl vorzubereiten XD


----------



## Deathknight3 (13. Januar 2010)

ich will auch mal was in den mittwochsthread posten nur fällt mir irgendwie nichts ein^^


----------



## Vudis (13. Januar 2010)

so auch wieder zurück aus der mittagspause


du klaust also deiner besten freundin einfach das kind für so ein wettbewerbsfoto? tsts mach doch ein eigenes xD

wir haben weder hogger noch onyxia, noch yogg-saron oder sonst was böses
naja ich mein....das is die uni hier sind alle mitarbeiter nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> XD echt schlimm oder? blizzard probiert uns nur aufs rl vorzubereiten XD



Deswegen ist WoW auch ab 12, reine Präventionsmassnahmen aufs RL ^^



Deathknight3 schrieb:


> ich will auch mal was in den mittwochsthread posten nur fällt mir irgendwie nichts ein^^



Schreib irgendwas mit Keksen das macht immer beliebt. Für mich auch gern eine Cola 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> so auch wieder zurück aus der mittagspause
> 
> 
> du klaust also deiner besten freundin einfach das kind für so ein wettbewerbsfoto? tsts mach doch ein eigenes xD
> ...



Also als ich in der Uni Tag der offenen Tür war hatte der Prof der grad vorgetragen hatte eine extreme Ähnlichkeit mit C´thun aus Aq  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> so auch wieder zurück aus der mittagspause
> 
> du klaust also deiner besten freundin einfach das kind für so ein wettbewerbsfoto? tsts mach doch ein eigenes xD
> wir haben weder hogger noch onyxia, noch yogg-saron oder sonst was böses
> ...


Erst ma wb ^^ und joar kein hogger? woah krass..neben mir sitzt grad flickwerk xD


xx-elf schrieb:


> Deswegen ist WoW auch ab 12, reine Präventionsmassnahmen aufs RL ^^


Richtig! wow....heut wieder richtig viel festgestellt


----------



## Vudis (13. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Also als ich in der Uni Tag der offenen Tür war hatte der Prof der grad vorgetragen hatte eine extreme Ähnlichkeit mit C´thun aus Aq
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



viele tentakel?




Mindadar schrieb:


> Erst ma wb ^^ und joar kein hogger? woah krass..neben mir sitzt grad flickwerk xD
> 
> Richtig! wow....heut wieder richtig viel festgestellt



flickwerk? neben dir? da musst aufpassen selbst wenn noch jemand dazwischenkommt...sein schlag trifft dich trotzdem :X


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> viele tentakel?



ne droppte nur müll :x


----------



## Vudis (13. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> ne droppte nur müll :x



ich kann mich vor lauter wotlk loot nicht mal mehr erinnern was so in classic oder bc gedropt is daher kann ich da schwer was zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich weiß nur, dass mein druide mal den stab von einem worldboss hatte ^^


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> ich kann mich vor lauter wotlk loot nicht mal mehr erinnern was so in classic oder bc gedropt is daher kann ich da schwer was zu sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



meine paladina hat auch noch t3 set oder so aber ne waffe...nie bekommen v.v


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> viele tentakel?
> 
> 
> flickwerk? neben dir? da musst aufpassen selbst wenn noch jemand dazwischenkommt...sein schlag trifft dich trotzdem :X




Zuviele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Stimmt so einen FLickwerk haben wir auf der Arbeit, wenn meinem Oberboss etwas nicht passt bekommen alle im Raum einen verbalen Rundumschlag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vudis (13. Januar 2010)

hättest dir ne pvp waffe geholt mindadar...oh wait du hattest ja nen pala ;D

und was arbeitest du bitte xx-elf?


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Ja was Items angeht steh ich auch aufm schlauch, hab mir letztens die stats vom t2 angekuckt und musste über die ganze willenskraft auf dem pala und schamizeugs lachen, bis mein Kumpel mir erklärt hat das dass damals noch sinn machte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Und ich weis noch das man in der Betaphase mit Heiligzaubern bei Untoten Schaden machen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> hättest dir ne pvp waffe geholt mindadar...oh wait du hattest ja nen pala ;D
> 
> und was arbeitest du bitte xx-elf?



Kauffrau für Bürokommunkation, auf deutsch Sekretärin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: In Ausbildung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> hättest dir ne pvp waffe geholt mindadar...oh wait du hattest ja nen pala ;D
> 
> und was arbeitest du bitte xx-elf?



bubble+ruhestein ist schu nen traum xD 
letztens in ner ini aus spaß gemacht.....bu musste ich mal wieder tanken mit ihr....ganzen raum an mich gezogen bubble und ruhestein xD



Edit...woah gleich 666 posts verfasst xD


----------



## Vudis (13. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Kauffrau für Bürokommunkation, auf deutsch Sekretärin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ohja ich kenn das mit diesen ganzen....übertriebenen berufsbeschreibungen
ich bin zB Achiv-Blibliotheks- und Informationsassistent x.x



Mindadar schrieb:


> bubble+ruhestein ist schu nen traum xD
> letztens in ner ini aus spaß gemacht.....bu musste ich mal wieder tanken mit ihr....ganzen raum an mich gezogen bubble und ruhestein xD
> 
> 
> ...



uhh wie fies^^
du bist ja ein richtiger...TEUFEL =)


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> Ohja ich kenn das mit diesen ganzen....übertriebenen berufsbeschreibungen
> ich bin zB Achiv-Blibliotheks- und Informationsassistent x.x
> 
> 
> ...



Deine ironie riecht man bis nach hier :>


----------



## Vudis (13. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Deine ironie riecht man bis nach hier :>


wie toll dass du ironie sogar riechen kannst....
unser raidleiter kann das leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Januar 2010)

Sooo, das *muss* jetzt raus:

Hab gerade Urlaub beantragt für die nächsten beiden Tage!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(heute Gnade vor Recht? Server laufen, Fred immer noch offen?! DANKE!!)


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> wie toll dass du ironie sogar riechen kannst....
> unser raidleiter kann das leider nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mhm villt solltest mich ersetzen mit ihm :>


aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Sooo, das *muss* jetzt raus:
> 
> Hab gerade Urlaub beantragt für die nächsten beiden Tage!!!
> 
> ...


die sin wohl nur zu faul...durfte mir hier grad nich die simpsons anschauen -.-


----------



## Vudis (13. Januar 2010)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Sooo, das *muss* jetzt raus:
> 
> Hab gerade Urlaub beantragt für die nächsten beiden Tage!!!
> 
> ...



ja thread offen lassen oo


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> ja thread offen lassen oo



war aber bis jetzt glaubsch auch keiner im thread drinne...


----------



## Vudis (13. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> war aber bis jetzt glaubsch auch keiner im thread drinne...



in dem thread hier?


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> in dem thread hier?



ja von den blauen bzw grünen also buffed mitarbeitern


----------



## Vudis (13. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> ja von den blauen bzw grünen also buffed mitarbeitern



nö hab noch keinen gesehen

die haben wohl besseres zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so drauf geschissen....ich geh heute um 3 halt das nix tun nicht aus .D


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> nö hab noch keinen gesehen
> 
> die haben wohl besseres zu tun
> 
> ...



^^ letzteren satz versteh ich nicht ganz....kann auch am getränkemangel im mom liegen bei mir :>
mhm !!!1!11!!111 mein server is down....ach ne mein monitor schrott...Lg mit ihren drecks monitoren v.v


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Januar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> ich geh heute um 3..


Genau meine Zeit, werde die erste um 15 Uhr an der Stechuhr sein.


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Genau meine Zeit, werde die erste um 15 Uhr an der Stechuhr sein.



ich werd einfach um 14:45 abhauen XD


----------



## Lillyan (13. Januar 2010)

Ende Banane...

zumindest für heute.


----------



## Apuh (20. Januar 2010)

Juhu! Guten Morgen @ll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephilio (20. Januar 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH :-(


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

woah haben se es endlich geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und noch mal....kommt heut neue season?


----------



## Apuh (20. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> woah haben se es endlich geschafft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nein.


----------



## xx-elf (20. Januar 2010)

Endlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  guten Morgen an alle !!


*Cola und Kekse rumreich*


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

Apuh schrieb:


> Nein.



Was bringt dich dazu dies zu glauben bzw zu wissen?


----------



## Alexirus (20. Januar 2010)

So, bin auch da.

Hallo Elfileinchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (20. Januar 2010)

Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe ist diese oder nächste Woche Arenastop und am 28sten soll dann der neue Ak-Teil + neue Arenasaison kommen


----------



## Ephilio (20. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Was bringt dich dazu dies zu glauben bzw zu wissen?



Machst du Stress oda waas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (20. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> So, bin auch da.
> 
> Hallo Elfileinchen
> 
> ...




>.<


----------



## Alexirus (20. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> >.<



Das ist wahre Freude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Machst du Stress oda waas?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stress? Niemals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sèv! (20. Januar 2010)

Kann mir wer eine Seite sagen wo man Two and a half Men gucken kann?
Und zwar alle Folgen am besten?


----------



## Dark_Lady (20. Januar 2010)

Gibts heute eigendlich nen neuen Patch?
Frage deshalb, weil ich WoW am Wochenende auf ne andere Partition gezogen hab und jetzt neugirig bin, ob das autopatchen über den Downloader funktioniert, oder ob ich manuell patchen muss, bzw neuinstallieren...


----------



## Alexirus (20. Januar 2010)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> Gibts heute eigendlich nen neuen Patch?
> Frage deshalb, weil ich WoW am Wochenende auf ne andere Partition gezogen hab und jetzt neugirig bin, ob das autopatchen über den Downloader funktioniert, oder ob ich manuell patchen muss, bzw neuinstallieren...



Heute wird zwar ein neuer Flügel in ICC freigeschaltet - aber kein neuer Patch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mcbibo (20. Januar 2010)

nix patch nur neuer flügen in icc


----------



## xx-elf (20. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Das ist wahre Freude
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Musste nur grade daran denken, dass ich Spitznamen wie magisch anziehe. In der Schule nennen mich alle Biene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

der nächste patch ist doch eh erst 3.3.1 und beinhaltet cata vorevent :>


----------



## Ephilio (20. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Musste nur grade daran denken, dass ich Spitznamen wie magisch anziehe. In der Schule nennen mich alle Biene
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Besser als Ernie... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (20. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Musste nur grade daran denken, dass ich Spitznamen wie magisch anziehe. In der Schule nennen mich alle Biene
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Woher das wohl kommt? Außerdem...Elfileinchen ist doch besser als Biene, oder?!


Heut is übrigends das erste Mal, dass ich darauf warte, dass die Server hochgehen...ich hab die Liebe zu meiner 72-Priesterin wiederentdeckt, gestern viel gelevelt, Ihr Alchemie von 0-450 geskillt und heute kommt noch Bergbau dazu... Ich hab viel vor!^^


----------



## Dark_Lady (20. Januar 2010)

ah, ok, danke euch für die Info. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (20. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> der nächste patch ist doch eh erst 3.3.1 und beinhaltet cata vorevent :>



Na, du auch da?

Was macht der Laden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (20. Januar 2010)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Besser als Ernie...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Als meine Freunde sind schon etwas gestört, aber so gestört mich als Mädel Ernie zu nennen nun doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arenasturm (20. Januar 2010)

tach zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephilio (20. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> heute kommt noch Bergbau dazu... Ich hab viel vor!^^



Oh viel Spaß mit Mithril, Thorium und Titanerz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (20. Januar 2010)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Oh viel Spaß mit Mithril, Thorium und Titanerz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach das geht, wofür hab ich Gatherer und eine Datenbank von fast 15k Einträgen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und TItan brauch ich noch nicht..ich will nur auf Nordend-Niveau kommen. Schließlich ist sie erst 72 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Na, du auch da?
> 
> Was macht der Laden?
> 
> ...



Der steht und kämpft ^^ 
aber hab nu anderes prob mit Saturn ^.^
zu lesen im Pc-Technik thread


----------



## Alexirus (20. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Der steht und kämpft ^^
> aber hab nu anderes prob mit Saturn ^.^
> zu lesen im Pc-Technik thread



Gleich mal nachschaun.

Übrigends: Ich finde es toll, wenn Leute Ihre eigenen Zitate in Ihrer Signatur haben! ;-)


----------



## Ephilio (20. Januar 2010)

Frage: Hat jemand von Euch den Blizzard Token und kann mir sagen, wo genau ich dann das Passwort von eben diesem eingebe?


----------



## xx-elf (20. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Ach das geht, wofür hab ich Gatherer und eine Datenbank von fast 15k Einträgen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wobei ich Alchi/BB als Kombo seltsam finde, welche Berufe hast du sonst noch?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sèv! (20. Januar 2010)

Ich will Two and a Half men gucken >.<


----------



## bigenni (20. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Endlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Cola zum frühen Morgen??????

Kaffee iss mir lieberrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Alexirus (20. Januar 2010)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Frage: Hat jemand von Euch den Blizzard Token und kann mir sagen, wo genau ich dann das Passwort von eben diesem eingebe?



Dann hänge ich direkt eine Frage dazu:

Wie geht es nochmal, dass man den Mobile-Auth. auch auf Handys nutzt, die nicht unterstützt werden? Ich hab da was aufgeschnappt...

<-- hat ein PalmPre


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Gleich mal nachschaun.
> 
> Übrigends: Ich finde es toll, wenn Leute Ihre eigenen Zitate in Ihrer Signatur haben! ;-)



übrigens meine Paladina is auch grad dabei auf nordend niveau zu kommen was bergbau angeht ^-^


----------



## xx-elf (20. Januar 2010)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Frage: Hat jemand von Euch den Blizzard Token und kann mir sagen, wo genau ich dann das Passwort von eben diesem eingebe?




Auf wow-europe --> Accountverwaltung --> und da muss irgendwo am unteren Rand ein Link sein für das Token.

Hab leider vergessen wie der heißt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

Sèv! schrieb:


> Ich will Two and a Half men gucken >.<



kriegst gleich post +auf briefkasten zeig*


----------



## Alexirus (20. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Wobei ich Alchi/BB als Kombo seltsam finde, welche Berufe hast du sonst noch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mein Main hat Kräuter und VZ...

Ich weiß, ich leg nicht viel Wert auf gute Kombos.

Kommt einfach daher, dass ich keinen hochleveligen Twink seit 2 Jahren WOW habe...und auch mein Main lange, lange arbeitslos war. Dann wollte ich mit dem 2 Berufe mit denen sich gut Geld machen lässt, also Kräuter und VZ.

Jetzt hab ich doch Lust mal meinen (einzigen) Twink in Nordend einen Beruf zu verpassen...und was ergänzendes zu Kräuter ist ja nicht verkehrt, BB zum farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (20. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> übrigens meine Paladina is auch grad dabei auf nordend niveau zu kommen was bergbau angeht ^-^



Wir haben so viel gemeinsam!

btw: Gratzi zur 700! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Wir haben so viel gemeinsam!
> 
> btw: Gratzi zur 700!
> 
> ...



Ohja,...das sollte man Feiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mhm ich hab mich emhr auf die 666 gefreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephilio (20. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Auf wow-europe --> Accountverwaltung --> und da muss irgendwo am unteren Rand ein Link sein für das Token.
> 
> Hab leider vergessen wie der heißt.
> 
> ...




In der Accountverwaltung ist klar... meinte egtl. im Game selber!?

Aber wie war das noch? Google ist your Friend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (20. Januar 2010)

bigenni schrieb:


> Cola zum frühen Morgen??????
> 
> Kaffee iss mir lieberrrrrrrrrrrrrrr




Mag keinen Kaffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber need Koffein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vudis (20. Januar 2010)

gähn
guten morgen...ich hab noch 2h 40min NICHTS zu tun...was könnte ich machen^^


----------



## Alexirus (20. Januar 2010)

Weiß das keiner mit dem mob. Authenticator? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (20. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Ohja,...das sollte man Feiern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




666 wie der Teufel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja ich arbeite mich dann auch mal zu der Zahl hin


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> 666 wie der Teufel?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja ganz böööös trve und so ^.^
Ich helf dir! xD Ich geb dir ma den link zum thema ^.^
Hier der böööööse link


----------



## xx-elf (20. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Dann hänge ich direkt eine Frage dazu:
> 
> Wie geht es nochmal, dass man den Mobile-Auth. auch auf Handys nutzt, die nicht unterstützt werden? Ich hab da was aufgeschnappt...
> 
> <-- hat ein PalmPre




Puhh du stellst fragen, einfach mal ne Anfrage ins Techi-Forum von Buffed stellen. Da findeste bestimmt was.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (20. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Puhh du stellst fragen, einfach mal ne Anfrage ins Techi-Forum von Buffed stellen. Da findeste bestimmt was.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Problem ist, ich hab sowas schonmal gelesen, nur ich finds nimmer und hab keinen Bock auf die ganzen

"OMG ROFL LOL DRÖLMILLIONSTE FRAGE KACKNOOB xD"-Schreier^^


----------



## schluench (20. Januar 2010)

Moin ihr Luschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (20. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Ja ganz böööös trve und so ^.^
> Ich helf dir! xD Ich geb dir ma den link zum thema ^.^
> Hier der böööööse link




Irgendwie krass, aber das kommt besonders im Einzelhandel leider öfter vor das Sie einen bescheißen wollen.

z.B. die Sachen mit dem Kassenbon, fakt ist nämlich das man den zur Rückerstattung überhaupt nicht braucht, die Originalverpackung übrigens auch nicht.

Zudem gibt es eine Gewährleistungsfrist per Gesetzt, dass heißt du musst dich nicht über die Garantie abspeisen lassen etc.

Ist teilweise echt mies was da abgezogen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teichtaucher (20. Januar 2010)

guten morgen 

kekse und kaffe nachreich(und cola)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (20. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, ich hab sowas schonmal gelesen, nur ich finds nimmer und hab keinen Bock auf die ganzen
> 
> "OMG ROFL LOL DRÖLMILLIONSTE FRAGE KACKNOOB xD"-Schreier^^




Hihi da wirst du wohl nicht drumrumkommen, wenn du den Beitrag nicht findest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (20. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Hihi da wirst du wohl nicht drumrumkommen, wenn du den Beitrag nicht findest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joa..ich warte mal noch ab, ob hier irgendjemand so schlau ist und es weiß ;-)


----------



## Ephilio (20. Januar 2010)

Einfach nur ein genialer Song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vg19Ryhp4Qs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xx-elf (20. Januar 2010)

teichtaucher schrieb:


> guten morgen
> 
> kekse und kaffe nachreich(und cola)
> 
> ...




danke *Cola und Kekse nehm* <3


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Irgendwie krass, aber das kommt besonders im Einzelhandel leider öfter vor das Sie einen bescheißen wollen.
> 
> z.B. die Sachen mit dem Kassenbon, fakt ist nämlich das man den zur Rückerstattung überhaupt nicht braucht, die Originalverpackung übrigens auch nicht.
> 
> ...


joar schu irgendwie mies, aber Dann auch noch von Saturn. 
Ich mein es kann ja nur Saturn gewesen sein, Weil wenn asus mitbekommen hätte das da andere teile drin sind, wäre die garantie verfallen.


----------



## Vudis (20. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, ich hab sowas schonmal gelesen, nur ich finds nimmer und hab keinen Bock auf die ganzen
> 
> "OMG ROFL LOL DRÖLMILLIONSTE FRAGE KACKNOOB xD"-Schreier^^



Also im Technik Forum gibts wenige von den Flamern
Die sind eher in....allen andren foren^^


----------



## xx-elf (20. Januar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> gähn
> guten morgen...ich hab noch 2h 40min NICHTS zu tun...was könnte ich machen^^




Dir nen Keks und Cola nehmen und den Mist hier lesen ooooder schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephilio (20. Januar 2010)

Saturn & Media Markt sind und bleiben Schweine - nix anderes!


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Saturn & Media Markt sind und bleiben Schweine - nix anderes!



Seh ich auch so, werd da auch nie wieder einkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vudis (20. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Dir nen Keks und Cola nehmen und den Mist hier lesen ooooder schlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein nein du verstehst nicht...ich bin auf der Arbeit und hab solang nix zu tun^^ Ich hab grad die Aufsicht über eine "verlassene Bibliothek"...will heißen ich sitz hier in der Germanistik rum wo sich vllt. 10 Studenten am Tag blicken lassen^^


----------



## Alexirus (20. Januar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> Also im Technik Forum gibts wenige von den Flamern
> Die sind eher in....allen andren foren^^



Jap..die treiben sich dann im "Ich hab angeblich mit dem Scheiß-WOW aufgehört, flame jeden der dieses Noobgame zockt, himmele AION an und habe, ohne das es jemand weiß, gerade meinen 7. 80ger hochgezockt. GIEV EPIXX!"-Forum herum, aka Allgemein-WOW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (20. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Joa..ich warte mal noch ab, ob hier irgendjemand so schlau ist und es weiß ;-)




Ka, ob es Dir weiter helfen kann... aber schau mal hier nach 


Greetings...


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> Nein nein du verstehst nicht...ich bin auf der Arbeit und hab solang nix zu tun^^ Ich hab grad die Aufsicht über eine "verlassene Bibliothek"...will heißen ich sitz hier in der Germanistik rum wo sich vllt. 10 Studenten am Tag blicken lassen^^



wuhu dich gibts auch noch ^^ guten morgen


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen,

bei mir im Büro spitzt sich gerade die Lage dramatisch zu - sämtliche Kaffeereste sind verbraucht, der letzte Schluck der schwarzen Brühe dampft in der Tasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

Fuck doppelpost einmal zuviel....schreib ich hier halt irgendwas rein....
Ich geh rauchen


----------



## xx-elf (20. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> joar schu irgendwie mies, aber Dann auch noch von Saturn.
> Ich mein es kann ja nur Saturn gewesen sein, Weil wenn asus mitbekommen hätte das da andere teile drin sind, wäre die garantie verfallen.




Grade die größeren Konzerne leisten sich da gerne was. 
Bei Media Markt z.B. wurden in manchen Filialien Leute mit Rucksäcken o. Ä. aufgefordert den Inhalt zu zeigen, obwohl das nur bei Verdacht gerechtfert ist. 

Bei den kleineren Läden ist man da eher auf der sicheren Seite. Ich würde für Pc´s oder andere Hardwäre eh niemals zu Saturn, Media Markt etc. gehen, sondern dir einen kleineren Anbieter dafür suchen. 

Die bemühen sich noch um guten Kundenservice.


----------



## Alexirus (20. Januar 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Ka, ob es Dir weiter helfen kann... aber schau mal hier nach
> 
> 
> Greetings...



Danke, dass tuts. Nur leider weiß ich jetzt, dass das nicht gehen wird, da dieses Sch...-Handy kein Java hat..noch nicht.

Aber vielen Dank! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Ha, und wieder ein Flame gespart!^^)


----------



## schluench (20. Januar 2010)

teichtaucher schrieb:


> guten morgen
> 
> kekse und kaffe nachreich(und cola)
> 
> ...



*Bier dazustell und Kaffee wegnehmen*

Dankefön!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (20. Januar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> Nein nein du verstehst nicht...ich bin auf der Arbeit und hab solang nix zu tun^^ Ich hab grad die Aufsicht über eine "verlassene Bibliothek"...will heißen ich sitz hier in der Germanistik rum wo sich vllt. 10 Studenten am Tag blicken lassen^^




Und wo ist dann das Problem mit dem Schlafen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephilio (20. Januar 2010)

Hoffe, dass Glück ist mir heute hold und die Schuhe bei Blondlocke droppen in pdc hero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (20. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Und wo ist dann das Problem mit dem Schlafen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Elfileinchen, dein Chef, vorsicht!!!

*an letzte Woche denk*


----------



## Eltoro73 (20. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Danke, dass tuts. Nur leider weiß ich jetzt, dass das nicht gehen wird, da dieses Sch...-Handy kein Java hat..noch nicht.
> 
> Aber vielen Dank!
> 
> ...




Prima, habe ich ja mein SOLL für Heute an guten Taten erfüllt.

Noch mal frischen Kaffee, Milch, Zucker und ganz viele frische Kekse bereit stell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

Ich erhoff mir ja jeden tag das mein fuck lappi wieder fertig ist -.- ich will auch endlich wieder zocken


----------



## Alexirus (20. Januar 2010)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Hoffe, dass Glück ist mir heute hold und die Schuhe bei Blondlocke droppen in pdc hero
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich drück dir die Daumen...

Auch wenn mir jetzt wieder einfällt, dass ich ja 5 urtümliche Saronit und 8 Titanstahlbarren brauche, um MEINE Schuhe zu bekommen. Also kann ich sie mir in die Haare schmieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Die 12 Äonenfeuer rechne ich schon gar nicht mehr mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Alexirus (20. Januar 2010)

sorry, Doppelpost!


----------



## xx-elf (20. Januar 2010)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Hoffe, dass Glück ist mir heute hold und die Schuhe bei Blondlocke droppen in pdc hero
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hättest du nicht pdc hero geschrieben, würde ich jetzt denken du gehst in den nächsten Schuhladen und kaufst bei ner blondlockigen Verkäuferin (oder Verkäufer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Schuhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephilio (20. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Ich erhoff mir ja jeden tag das mein fuck lappi wieder fertig ist -.- ich will auch endlich wieder zocken



Ai, das hatte ich auch.... und musste notgedrungen am PC im Keller zocken -,- 512mb, Onboard Grafik, etc. - das war ein Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (20. Januar 2010)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Ai, das hatte ich auch.... und musste notgedrungen am PC im Keller zocken -,- 512mb, Onboard Grafik, etc. - das war ein Spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann warst du wohl...

argh..nein...darf..es...nicht..sagen...must..use...Powers...

ein Kellerkind?!

Sorry...musste einfach sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maerad (20. Januar 2010)

WOHOOO!!! Grad festgestellt das ich nen Key für die Star Trek Online Beta hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis der Client gesaugt ist, sollten die Server aber wieder online sein ... mhhh ... WoW oder ST ... wie ich mich kenn werd ich erstmal daily usw. machen ^^;


----------



## Ephilio (20. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Hättest du nicht pdc hero geschrieben, würde ich jetzt denken du gehst in den nächsten Schuhladen und kaufst bei ner blondlockigen Verkäuferin (oder Verkäufer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt, Verkäufer ist mir lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw. meinte die hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

tems/gif/47511.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## xx-elf (20. Januar 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Prima, habe ich ja mein SOLL für Heute an guten Taten erfüllt.
> 
> Noch mal frischen Kaffee, Milch, Zucker und ganz viele frische Kekse bereit stell
> 
> ...




Keine Cola ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Alexirus schrieb:


> Elfileinchen, dein Chef, vorsicht!!!
> 
> *an letzte Woche denk*



Ich: Oh gott !

/use Verschwinden

Chef: Frau XX-elf?? ... seltsam keiner da....

Ich: Puhhh


----------



## Ephilio (20. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Dann warst du wohl...
> 
> argh..nein...darf..es...nicht..sagen...must..use...Powers...
> 
> ...



LÖL, in den 3 Wochen ja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (20. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Keine Cola ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Er ist weg...

*Cola geb*


----------



## Alexirus (20. Januar 2010)

Was ist heute eig. los?


*89 Besucher lesen dieses Thema*


Nichtmal 100, und das um die Uhrzeit...


----------



## teichtaucher (20. Januar 2010)

na ich reich dann die cola nach:XD


----------



## Nexus.X (20. Januar 2010)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Stimmt, Verkäufer ist mir lieber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hab ich mit jedem Char unterdrückt zu tragen, da die Plattenstiefel aus PdC aussehn wie übergroße Socken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Btw ... Morgen zusammen, gibts noch Kekse oder ist des Krümelmonster wieder unter uns?


----------



## Ephilio (20. Januar 2010)

Tote Hose hier... :-(




Nexus.X schrieb:


> Hab ich mit jedem Char unterdrückt zu tragen, da die Plattenstiefel aus PdC aussehn wie übergroße Socken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
WTF? Guck dir mal die Gammelbecher aus HDR Hero an... ich brauche was, das aussieht, als wären Schnallen oben dran, so becherartig... soll nach was aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (20. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Er ist weg...
> 
> *Cola geb*




Aber bitte nur Cola Light... Sie ist schon aufgedreht genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Ai, das hatte ich auch.... und musste notgedrungen am PC im Keller zocken -,- 512mb, Onboard Grafik, etc. - das war ein Spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nja fürn anderen pc habsch kein monitor immo deswegen warte ich ja aufn monitor bzw auf mein notebook -.- ich wollt mein pala schu lange auf 80 haben man!


----------



## Vudis (20. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Keine Cola ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Arbeitest du bei nem PC Magazin oder warum nennt dich dein Chef XX-Elf *g*

Achja die leidigen Items.....
in icc dropt bei uns nur schwere rüssi, platte, 2- und 1händer (aber nicht die der caster sorte) =(


----------



## Ephilio (20. Januar 2010)

Alles ist lila, nur die Schuhe net... egtl. net schlimm, aber die sind soooooooooooooo hässlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hikaro (20. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> nja fürn anderen pc habsch kein monitor immo deswegen warte ich ja aufn monitor bzw auf mein notebook -.- ich wollt mein pala schu lange auf 80 haben man!



xD naja sage nur wolfteam bester ftp shooter zocke ich immer mittwochs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teichtaucher (20. Januar 2010)

uii die ersten server sind on



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

das mit dem loot kensch nur zu gut -.-
naja immo andere probs.....muss icq aufm handy benutzen WTH!


----------



## Ephilio (20. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> das mit dem loot kensch nur zu gut -.-
> naja immo andere probs.....muss icq aufm handy benutzen WTH!



Oh jeh, das macht bestimmt Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Runus (20. Januar 2010)

Ach ich mach mir um Schuhe keine Sorgen, ich brauch nur meinen neuen Umhang am besten den von Saurfang im 25er. Da mein alter Umhang neben meinem Jetzigen Gear etwas ins Auge sticht! Itemlevel 219 unso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rest alles 245+. Da tut das weh im Auge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (20. Januar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> Arbeitest du bei nem PC Magazin oder warum nennt dich dein Chef XX-Elf *g*



Ne, für einen RL-Namen zahlt Ihr der Chef zu wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephilio (20. Januar 2010)

Noz ist on, bis nächste Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

und wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schöner kanns net sein....wie sieht icq eig noch ma normal aus? -.-


----------



## xx-elf (20. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Er ist weg...
> 
> *Cola geb*




Puuh danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Aber bitte nur Cola Light... Sie ist schon aufgedreht genug
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Willst du mich vergiften? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (20. Januar 2010)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Tote Hose hier... :-(
> 
> WTF? Guck dir mal die Gammelbecher aus HDR Hero an... ich brauche was, das aussieht, als wären Schnallen oben dran, so becherartig... soll nach was aussehen
> 
> ...


Sind genauso schlimm, würde ich auch nicht anziehn ... ich bin immernoch ein Favorite vom Style der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die sehn wenigstens nach anständigen Stiefeln aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Werd auch keine andern anlegen, egal wie viel sie besser sind solang es nicht die selben oder vom Aussehen vergleichbare sind.


----------



## Alexirus (20. Januar 2010)

Ich verabschiede mich dann auch mal...

Mein Twink ruft. Nächste Woche sag ich euch wie weit ich gekommen bin *g*

Einen schönen Tag euch allen!


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Ich verabschiede mich dann auch mal...
> 
> Mein Twink ruft. Nächste Woche sag ich euch wie weit ich gekommen bin *g*
> 
> Einen schönen Tag euch allen!



neeeein o.O
need more unterhaltung und so xD


----------



## xx-elf (20. Januar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> Arbeitest du bei nem PC Magazin oder warum nennt dich dein Chef XX-Elf *g*



Könnte ja auch meinen RL namen hier hin schreiben, aber ich schätze die Anonymität des Webs


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps: Mein Chef heißt LordsofDemons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Ne, für einen RL-Namen zahlt Ihr der Chef zu wenig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*ALLERDINGS !!*


----------



## Runus (20. Januar 2010)

Go Eredar go! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf was wartet ihr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (20. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> neeeein o.O
> need more unterhaltung und so xD



Hier haste nen Euro. Sollte für 30min. Fun an der Parkuhr reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

Go Feierabend Go!!!!


30min spaß mit der parkuhr....mhm nein danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (20. Januar 2010)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Ich verabschiede mich dann auch mal...
> 
> Mein Twink ruft. Nächste Woche sag ich euch wie weit ich gekommen bin *g*
> 
> Einen schönen Tag euch allen!




Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Runus (20. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Go Feierabend Go!!!!



Was ein glück hab ich Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (20. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Schade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tut mir leid...wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis nächste Woche!


----------



## xx-elf (20. Januar 2010)

Naja ich muss dann auchmal ranklotzen, wenn das Thema so lange aufbleibt wie letzte Woche komme ich nochmal wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Bis später

euer XX-elfchen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (20. Januar 2010)

Runus schrieb:


> Was ein glück hab ich Urlaub
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Urlaub? Was ist dass? Ruhephase vom Nichtstun? Need auch mal 2-3 Wochen "Pause"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Runus (20. Januar 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Urlaub? Was ist dass? Ruhephase vom Nichtstun? Need auch mal 2-3 Wochen "Pause"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer braucht das nicht?
Hab auch nur diese Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eredar on!!!
Bye Bye


----------



## Vudis (20. Januar 2010)

Urlaub was is Urlaub?
Hab ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr gehabt


----------



## mk77 (20. Januar 2010)

Ich hab das "glück" krank zu sein...werd mich wieder ins bett werfen und schlafen


----------



## Runus (20. Januar 2010)

Mal wieder ein Ewiger Ladebildschirm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> Urlaub was is Urlaub?
> Hab ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr gehabt



Ich auch ~.ü 


mk77 schrieb:


> Ich hab das "glück" krank zu sein...werd mich wieder ins bett werfen und schlafen


Gute besserung und viel "glück" weiterhin 



Runus schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Ewiger Ladebildschirm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tja so ists eben wenn sich soviele leute probieren einzuloggen ^^
das problem hatte ich bis jetzt nur einmal...und hab dalaran mal leer gesehen ohne eine person!




Wuhu uns besucht google!!!



* 52 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 18 Mitglieder, 34 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder *

Mindadar,
Google,
LingLing85,
Runus,
Netdog,
Evilslyn,
xx-elf,
FermiParadoxon,
Mind89,
caddy1967,
laexym,
Nexus.X,
aufgeraucht,
tursio,
xlania,
Harpo,
Mcbibo,
uffalla,
Asirad


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Januar 2010)

Ganz schön dröge hier. Für konzenztiertes Arbeiten geht mir das Mausgeklicker meiner Kollegin beim Solitär spielen zu sehr auf des Nerv.
Wenn sie nicht klickert, redet sie. Und redet und redet und redet. Ich weiß nicht genau was, nicke nur gelegentlich. Wenn sie etwas betont, sag ich "pohh".

Der Blick nach draußen zeigt Feuerwehr mit Leiterwagen, die riesige Schneebretter von den Dächern holen. "KRAAAWUMMMMM", vier Stockwerke in die Tiefe auf den Gehweg. Aber das wird auch mit jedem Mal hinschauen unspektakulärer.

ICH WILL NACH HAUS!


----------



## Runus (20. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Tja so ists eben wenn sich soviele leute probieren einzuloggen ^^
> das problem hatte ich bis jetzt nur einmal...und hab dalaran mal leer gesehen ohne eine person!



ja hatte ich auch bisher einmal, war in dala niemand da nichtmals npc´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WTF oO Hallo Google *winkt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geil mein Char ist schon vorhanden, deswegen kann ich nicht einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (20. Januar 2010)

Server nicht erreichbar?

Schwitzige Hände?

So ein ziehen zwischen den Schulterblättern, und ein leichtes Pochen zwischen den Schläfen?

Druck auf den Ohren?

Kratzen im Hals, und Beschwerden beim Schlucken?

Erhöhte Temperatur?

Dann könnte es die Grippe sein.

Aber das wollt ihr ja nicht wissen, sondern "PANIK! ICH KANN MICH NICHT EINLOGGEN!?!?! WURDE ICH GEHACKT WAS IST DA LOS?????!!!!!111elf"

1. KEINE PANIK
- Die Server wurden von Blizzard im Zuge REGULÄRER Wartungsarbeiten heruntergefahren, und sollten am 11Uhr (Abweichende Zeiten sollten auf der Einlogseite zu finden sein) wieder erreichbar sein.

2. Was tun, DIE GANZE STUNDEN!?!?!?
- Sicherlich wird sich dieser Beitrag relativ schnell mit Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten füllen, oder einfach selbst der Unterhaltung dienen.
- alternativ, kann ich meine Geschichte anbieten, falls Leseratten unter euch sind: http://www.buffed.de...7-aus-den-augen
- oder lieber bissel was zocken? Hier zwei schöne Spielchen zum Highscore jagen:

http://www.addicting...ustavoidit.html (Mouseskill ist gefragt)
http://www.kongregat...yLime/multitask (beweist das nicht nur Frauen Multitaskingfähig sind)

So und nun viel Spaß bis die Server wiederkehren.

MfG
eure Evi


----------



## Mcbibo (20. Januar 2010)

man server da aber laggg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mcbibo (20. Januar 2010)

Evilslyn schrieb:


> Server nicht erreichbar?
> 
> Schwitzige Hände?
> 
> ...



Die 2 Links am ende funktionieren nicht^^


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

Google huscht hier immer noch rum....so spannend hier mr google?
btw ließt sich bestimmt alle seiten durch :>


----------



## Vudis (20. Januar 2010)

OMG DIE LINKS FUNKIONIERN NICHT
was soll ich tun =(


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> OMG DIE LINKS FUNKIONIERN NICHT
> was soll ich tun =(



Du has google verjagd -.-


----------



## Vudis (20. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Du has google verjagd -.-


hrhr


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

nich witzig ich dachte immer ich mach alles kaputt v.v



Super nu gammelt msn/bing hier rum 





Mindadar,
Akurias,
Pako,
Naschy,
MSN/Bing,
Sethclaw,
aufgeraucht,
xx-elf,
Krishi,
PLaNMaCHeR


Edit google is auch wieder da....die mögen uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Januar 2010)

Evilslyn schrieb:


> Server nicht erreichbar? *Keine Ahnung*
> 
> Schwitzige Hände? *JA*
> 
> ...



Bah, bin ich genervt. Gut, dass der Kaffee beizeiten alle war, sonst wäre meine Reizbarkeit ungleich höher.
Ups, der Chef... kommt rein. *Bildschirm dreh*.
Er kommt rein und sagt _zu meiner Kollegin_: "Na, was gucken Sie so genervt?"
Gibts das?? ICH bin hier die Genervte!

Jetzt nen Kippchen, das wäre was. Nur bin ich seit längerem Nichtraucher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

xD so isses leben....nervt die frau so sehr?


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Januar 2010)

Im Moment ja.
Meine Unausgeschlafenheit trifft auf Klappern / Plappern /  Fenster zu Fenster auf / Handtasche ausschütten / Plappern Plappern Plappern / STILLE!!! / dann von 0 auf 100 Plappern Plapper Plappern.

Ich mag sie wirklich, aber heute freu ich mich auf ihren bzw meinen Feierabend.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Im Moment ja.
> Meine Unausgeschlafenheit trifft auf Klappern / Plappern / Fenster zu Fenster auf / Handtasche ausschütten / Plappern Plappern Plappern / STILLE!!! / dann von 0 auf 100 Plappern Plapper Plappern.
> 
> Ich mag sie wirklich, aber heute freu ich mich auf ihren bzw meinen Feierabend.
> ...



Kann ich verstehen....freu mich auch jeden tag auf Feierabend weil die grp nervt :<


----------



## xx-elf (20. Januar 2010)

Wieder dahaha !!! <3

Oh Cola und Kekse sind alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ps: Aufgeraucht wo arbeitest du?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Wieder dahaha !!! <3
> 
> Oh Cola und Kekse sind alle
> 
> ...




wuhuuuuu wb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (20. Januar 2010)

Hmm schon tote Hose hier


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich muss noch bis 16.30 arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und die Kekse sind alle


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Hmm schon tote Hose hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bist du schuld ^.^


----------



## Vudis (20. Januar 2010)

ich muss auch bis 16 arbeiten....WILL NEUEN WING CLEAREN q.q


----------



## xx-elf (20. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> bist du schuld ^.^





Hääää wie das denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

warst nich da, stimmung fehlte ^.^


Will wieder zocken....wo isn eug der der mir den monitor geben wollte? o.O


----------



## Vudis (20. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Hääää wie das denn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du hast sie aufgegessen?


----------



## xx-elf (20. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> warst nich da, stimmung fehlte ^.^
> 
> 
> Will wieder zocken....wo isn eug der der mir den monitor geben wollte? o.O




Den hab ich auch gegessen >3

Keine Kekse mehr da was soll ich machen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

du kanns doch nicht einfach so die ganzen member hier aufessen o.O 


Das kommt mir bekannt vor warte...



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jKiBRWAiZn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lillyan (20. Januar 2010)

Auf dass die Server bis zum nächsten Mittwoch stabil laufen *abschließ*


----------



## Mindadar (27. Januar 2010)

first nach close, guten morgen ^^


----------



## xx-elf (27. Januar 2010)

Endlich offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Na dann Erstmal GUUUUTEN MORGEN AN ALLE


*Cola und Kekse rumreich* <3


----------



## Mindadar (27. Januar 2010)

Dir auchn guten morgen ^^ 
na alles fit?


----------



## Pente (27. Januar 2010)

Sorry für die kleine Verspätung. Viel Spaß beim Posten und Wartezeit vertreiben.


----------



## xx-elf (27. Januar 2010)

Noch tut sich ja nicht viel hier Mindadar. Wir müssen mehr schreiben, damit dieser Thread es auf den Forenticker schafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ps: Ich wollte First 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (27. Januar 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Sorry für die kleine Verspätung. Viel Spaß beim Posten und Wartezeit vertreiben.



macht nichts du kleiner grüner elf.....wie war des eig zur weihnachtszeit musstet ihr da alle süßigkeiten in azeroth verkaufen und so?


----------



## Mastek (27. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen zusammen
heute aber ziemlich spät eröffnet worden aber naja hauptsache er is nun offen =)


----------



## Mindadar (27. Januar 2010)

tja xx-elf ich kahm zuerst und sah das alles gut war hier...da musste ich einfach posten ^^


/wunsch: Mods schreibt hier auch ma mit rein ^^


----------



## xx-elf (27. Januar 2010)

Ja lasst langsam mal ranklotzen und uns die Zeit bis 11 Uhr (bei mir ja 16.30 ~.~) vertreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mastek (27. Januar 2010)

16,30Uhr? wo bist du denn? o.O


----------



## Tyraila (27. Januar 2010)

*haaaaaaaaaaaaaallo ^^*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (27. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> tja xx-elf ich kahm zuerst und sah das alles gut war hier...da musste ich einfach posten ^^
> 
> 
> /wunsch: Mods schreibt hier auch ma mit rein ^^




hihi ja aber ich beobachte den Thread schon seit 8.40 (bin süchtig danach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), habe nur zuviel geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xlania (27. Januar 2010)

Moin Moin


----------



## Mindadar (27. Januar 2010)

Mastek schrieb:


> 16,30Uhr? wo bist du denn? o.O



nennt man arbeit ^.^
Und guten morgen tyralia


----------



## Pente (27. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> macht nichts du kleiner grüner elf.....wie war des eig zur weihnachtszeit musstet ihr da alle süßigkeiten in azeroth verkaufen und so?


Mist jetzt hast du uns erwischt. Ja über Weihnachten sind wir in Azeroth unterwegs und verschenken Süßigkeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mastek (27. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> nennt man arbeit ^.^



achso dachte bist im ausland wegen zeitverschiebung oder so xD


----------



## Hanon (27. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethclaw (27. Januar 2010)

Heute kommt der Stärke Ring oder ? mir fehlen noch 400 Ruf bis Ehfürchtig, wäre ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Najsh (27. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> nennt man arbeit ^.^
> Und guten morgen tyralia



willkommen im club -.-


----------



## mk77 (27. Januar 2010)

morgen @ all *Kaffee machen und mit euch teilen*


----------



## Hanon (27. Januar 2010)

Ich mag aber nicht wieder bis weihnachten auf die süssigkeiten warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (27. Januar 2010)

So muss erstmal ne Runde arbeiten, vllt. Komme ich später noch mal rein.



Der Chef liegt auch schon wieder auf der Lauer : /


----------



## Bloofy (27. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen an Alle :').

Schön das hier so viel gepostet wird /ironie off ;D.

Thema für heute morgen =D ?.


----------



## Hanon (27. Januar 2010)

SOMMERFERIEN/SOMMERURLAUB


----------



## Torock2205 (27. Januar 2010)

guten morgäähn zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mastek (27. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen Torock

* 
*


----------



## Ephilio (27. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen :-)

I love pdok 10er - richtig geile Füße bekommen heute Nacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nur Anub wollte auf den Tod net verrecken :-(


----------



## Pente (27. Januar 2010)

Ich geb ne Runde Kaffee aus! Lasst es euch schmecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackflash (27. Januar 2010)

Schönen guten Morgen aus der schönen Schweiz


----------



## Torock2205 (27. Januar 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Ich geb ne Runde Kaffee aus! Lasst es euch schmecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke das fehlte heute noch. Mein Senseo ist kaputt -.-


----------



## Ephilio (27. Januar 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Danke das fehlte heute noch. Mein Senseo ist kaputt -.-



Au, übel... bis das repariert ist dauert seine Zeit...


----------



## Hanon (27. Januar 2010)

Ich hab eine Tassimo


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackflash (27. Januar 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Danke das fehlte heute noch. Mein Senseo ist kaputt -.-





Oh...ohne Kaffe geht bei mir garnichts, hast kein Filterkaffe ist zwar nicht so gut aber besser als garnichts.


----------



## Kebies (27. Januar 2010)

hat aber lange gedauert bis der erste hier heut geschrieben hat war um 4uhr hier und war noch keiner da :-) wollte aber auch nich schreiben wollte nur ins bett arbeit war fett^^


----------



## Skaduush (27. Januar 2010)

Moin zusammen ^^

Ich werd jezz mitm Hund rausgehen mir dabei gemütlich eine rauchen und wenn ich wieder zuhause bin 
kann´s, glaube ich ich, losgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanon (27. Januar 2010)

Was ist eigentlich bei euch weekly?Bei uns auf Thrall (Allianz) ist es Instruktur Razivus oder so 1 Boss im millitärvirtel und bei euch?


----------



## Torock2205 (27. Januar 2010)

Blackflash schrieb:


> Oh...ohne Kaffe geht bei mir garnichts, hast kein Filterkaffe ist zwar nicht so gut aber besser als garnichts.



Natürlich nicht...^^ Hab nicht mit gerechnet. Naja, ab gehts Einkaufen. Danach dürften die Server auch laufen. Ohne Kaffee geht gar nix


----------



## aufgeraucht (27. Januar 2010)

Schönen guten Morgen!

Is bitterkalt am Büro... Puls auf 180 vom vielen warmen Kaffee.


----------



## Skaduush (27. Januar 2010)

Nefarian war die letzte Ulduar -> 1. Boss


----------



## Torock2205 (27. Januar 2010)

Hanon schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich bei euch weekly?Bei uns auf Thrall (Allianz) ist es Instruktur Razivus oder so 1 Boss im millitärvirtel und bei euch?



Auf Alleria...
Malygos, mal wieder. Glaub 2. oder 3. Woche schon


----------



## Holoas (27. Januar 2010)

Moin ihr Lieben hihi, in 20 Minuten gehts doch schon wieder Los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Kommt heute nicht der neue Archa boss ?

Ajo ich les es grade in den Patchnotes.


----------



## Kæran (27. Januar 2010)

Moin!



Hanon schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich bei euch weekly?Bei uns auf Thrall (Allianz) ist es Instruktur Razivus oder so 1 Boss im millitärvirtel und bei euch?



Auf Anetheron auch


----------



## Hanon (27. Januar 2010)

Holoas schrieb:


> Moin ihr Lieben hihi, in 20 Minuten gehts doch schon wieder Los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Glaub der kommt erst mit dem patch^^


----------



## Shadowfax (27. Januar 2010)

guten morgen an alle

werd mir nun nen kaffee holen ^^


----------



## Blackflash (27. Januar 2010)

Hanon schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich bei euch weekly?Bei uns auf Thrall (Allianz) ist es Instruktur Razivus oder so 1 Boss im millitärvirtel und bei euch?




Bei uns auf Blackrock 

*Anub'Rekhan*


----------



## m-a-g-g-i (27. Januar 2010)

Morgen, noch ein bissel warten dann können wir spielen.

Ich trink gerade in ruhe mein Vittel wasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanon (27. Januar 2010)

Blackflash schrieb:


> Bei uns auf Blackrock
> 
> *Anub'Rekhan*




Ist das net der endboss in pdk?


----------



## Solostraran (27. Januar 2010)

Malygos war auf Thrall, glaube ich noch gar nicht...

Angefangen hatte es mit Flickwerk, danach Klingenschuppe IIRC, bei XT war ich auch schon, ebenso wie bei Jaraxxus und aktuell halt der Instrukteur... Maly wär mal kewl; mein Hunter war da noch nie... ^^

Gibt es ne Übersicht, welche Bosse überhaupt kommen können? Ich würde mich mal über Ignis freuen; schon bei den Ulduar Raids wurde der sehr schnell sehr gerne ausgelassen und mittlerweile quasi gar nicht mehr gemacht (wenn man überhaupt mal ne brauchbare Ulduar-Gruppe findet). Auch wäre es mal interessant, gerade in Naxx z.B. die Endbosse der einzelnen Viertel oder gar Kel himself legen zu müssen...


----------



## Runus (27. Januar 2010)

Bei uns auf Eredar war es Anub,Rekhan,Leviathan,Jaraxxus,XT,Jaraxxus,Ignis,Ignis


----------



## .Blôôdy. (27. Januar 2010)

nein das is der erste boss im spinnen flügel von Naxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PDK is Anub Arak


----------



## Holoas (27. Januar 2010)

Hanon schrieb:


> Ist das net der endboss in pdk?



Ne, erste boss In Naxx, Spinnenvirtel


----------



## arenasturm (27. Januar 2010)

moin ihr lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bingbongbing (27. Januar 2010)

Bei uns auf Eredar war's auch Raviousz

13 Minutes remaining 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Runus (27. Januar 2010)

Hanon schrieb:


> Ist das net der endboss in pdk?



Nein das ist en Boss in Naxxramas, der Endboss in PdK ist Anub`Arak


----------



## Hanon (27. Januar 2010)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> nein das is der erste boss im spinnen flügel von Naxx
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die heissen ja alle so irgentwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amandea (27. Januar 2010)

Anub gibts glaube ich 3 mal. Der verfolgt uns.

Bei uns auf Theradras ist Obsi Weekly


----------



## Shadowfax (27. Januar 2010)

bei uns wars die tage flickwerk


----------



## Manitu2007 (27. Januar 2010)

Moin zusammen

*Kaffee und Belegte Brötchen hinstell*
*Tee hinstell*

Guten hunger und für alle die nur auf das eine Warten, viel spaß beim warten ^^


----------



## Runus (27. Januar 2010)

Bingbongbing schrieb:


> Bei uns auf Eredar war's auch Raviousz
> 
> 13 Minutes remaining
> 
> ...



Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens das die Allis auf Eredar andere Bosse kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei der Horde ists voll eintöning.


----------



## Dash08 (27. Januar 2010)

Solostraran schrieb:


> Malygos war auf Thrall, glaube ich noch gar nicht...
> 
> Angefangen hatte es mit Flickwerk, danach Klingenschuppe IIRC, bei XT war ich auch schon und aktuell halt der Instrukteur... Maly wär mal kewl; mein Hunter war da noch nie... ^^



Bin auch Allianzler auf Thrall und kann nur bestätigen ^^ Malygos kam bei uns noch nicht . Glaub das schwerste was wir hatten war Lord Jaraxxus sonst nur Naxx ( Instrukteur ,Noth ) 
und Ulduar ^^


----------



## Traxda (27. Januar 2010)

Auf "Theradras" ist aktuelle Weekly Sartharion, vorige Woche Malygos...


----------



## Hanon (27. Januar 2010)

Dash08 schrieb:


> Bin auch Allianzler auf Thrall und kann nur bestätigen ^^ Malygos kam bei uns noch nicht . Glaub das schwerste was wir hatten war Lord Jaraxxus sonst nur Naxx ( Instrukteur ,Noth )
> und Ulduar ^^




Da sind manche voll verwirrt wenn in ulduar nach dem 1 boss noch net q fertig steht xD


----------



## DeAm0n24 (27. Januar 2010)

Blackhand Horde ist immo Sartharion weekly


----------



## Brandin (27. Januar 2010)

Mahlzeit zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gerade fertig vom einkaufen und haushalt und die Server gehen noch immer nicht :>


----------



## Bingbongbing (27. Januar 2010)

Runus schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens das die Allis auf Eredar andere Bosse kriegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bist auch auf Eredar? :> 

Naja, das wechselt auch nicht so oft bei uns, das war glaube ich die 3. woche mit Raviousz -.- 

Mal so Btw. Rasten die leute mit Icc 10er / 25er auch immer am Dienstag so aus?
Sprich das ALLE ne grp. suchen uns einfach alles inviten, was iwie eq hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanon (27. Januar 2010)

Brandin schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ist ja erst 51^^ 
hast uns was mitgebracht?


----------



## Runus (27. Januar 2010)

Brandin schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Welcome Back 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angelneo (27. Januar 2010)

moin an alle
auf gilneas haben wir jetzt die 2te woche lord mark´gar


----------



## tuerlich (27. Januar 2010)

Auf Blackrock ists Anub ^^ Mal wieder naxx is auch nich verkehrt.

BTW: Die Weekly-Bosse sind doch nur die jeweils ersten in Raids, oder?

Geil wäre Mal: [Algalon must die!] xD


----------



## Cloze (27. Januar 2010)

8 Minuten noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cloze (27. Januar 2010)

Auf Das Syndikat ist Sartharion momentan Weekly. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Davor 3x hintereinander Razuvious... <.<


----------



## Runus (27. Januar 2010)

Bingbongbing schrieb:


> Bist auch auf Eredar? :>
> 
> Naja, das wechselt auch nicht so oft bei uns, das war glaube ich die 3. woche mit Raviousz -.-
> 
> ...



Ja sicher bin ein Stolzer Hordler auf Eredar!

Ach ist immer so weil dann bald ID-Reset ist, die meisten aber schon ID haben, so hoffen sie das sie wenigstens ein bis zwei bosse für ein paar Marken schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephilio (27. Januar 2010)

Auf Nozdormu war es letzte Woche I[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]nspektor Razuvious. Diese Woche ist es Ignis, Meister des Eisenwerks.[/font]


----------



## Shadowfax (27. Januar 2010)

die gehn eh wieder nich pünklich on ^^


----------



## yxc.net (27. Januar 2010)

Bei uns ist es diese Woche Klingenschuppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Letzte war es Patchwork.

yxc


----------



## Runus (27. Januar 2010)

Angelneo schrieb:


> moin an alle
> auf gilneas haben wir jetzt die 2te woche lord mark´gar



Hab ich auch noch nicht gehört, das es ne Weekly aus ICC gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holoas (27. Januar 2010)

5 Min. left 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (27. Januar 2010)

Na klar ich hab ne Packung frischer Krapfen (bzw auch Berliner genannt) mitgebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geht doch nix über frische Krapfen am morgen ^^


----------



## Hanon (27. Januar 2010)

Brandin schrieb:


> Na klar ich hab ne Packung frischer Krapfen (bzw auch Berliner genannt) mitgebracht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Mit marmelade oder vanilllepuding?


----------



## .Blôôdy. (27. Januar 2010)

wollen die heute den patch heimlich aufspielen? oO


----------



## Bif (27. Januar 2010)

Noch 4 Minuten bis zur Verlängerung!!!


----------



## Runus (27. Januar 2010)

Brandin schrieb:


> Na klar ich hab ne Packung frischer Krapfen (bzw auch Berliner genannt) mitgebracht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bitte mit Vanillepudding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephilio (27. Januar 2010)

ICC weekly? Bloß net :-/


----------



## Hanon (27. Januar 2010)

von 11-13 uhr


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanon (27. Januar 2010)

Runus schrieb:


> Bitte mit Vanillepudding
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




JUMMI^^


----------



## Najsh (27. Januar 2010)

mithrilorden - diese Woche: XT ( letzte woche flickwerk, und davor klingenschuppe, und davor Anub Naxx)


----------



## aufgeraucht (27. Januar 2010)

Aktuelle Weekly "Durchhalten!"

"Halte bis Freitag durch ohne den
Zorn von Cheffe auf dich zuziehen.
Setze deine Arbeitkraft geschickt
ein, so dass für das bevorstehende
Wochenende genügend Energie
übrig bleibt."


----------



## Holoas (27. Januar 2010)

Brandin schrieb:


> Na klar ich hab ne Packung frischer Krapfen (bzw auch Berliner genannt) mitgebracht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sach ma adresse ^^ komm gleich vorbei ;D


----------



## .Blôôdy. (27. Januar 2010)

http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/index.html?locale=de_de

Erste server sind online!!


----------



## Runus (27. Januar 2010)

Die ersten Server sind laut WoW Realmstatus online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mastek (27. Januar 2010)

sind on


----------



## DasGehirn (27. Januar 2010)

die ersten sind on !


----------



## Hanon (27. Januar 2010)

Realm´s sind on bb


----------



## Ephilio (27. Januar 2010)

Nozdormu ist oben, cu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holoas (27. Januar 2010)

Wohooooo Eingeloggt ! Suchten !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bis dann leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quintusrex (27. Januar 2010)

Auf Malygos ist es auch mal wieder Lord Mark´gar, wird es wohl diese Woche wieder nur Marken für den Main geben


----------



## Eddishar (27. Januar 2010)

So, 11 Uhr und ich muss zur Arbeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (27. Januar 2010)

Ich liebe Scrubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer schauts noch ? Pro Sieben !


----------



## quik'Silver (27. Januar 2010)

lolololol wo bleibt alexstrazsa lolol ey lol 13 euro lol blöder schneesturm ey 

*trollt sich woanders hin*


----------



## Brandin (27. Januar 2010)

ist ne mix packung. hälfte ist mit vanille, die andere mit roter marmelade


Wenn ihr mir sagen könnt wo ich in WoW bei diesem Screenshot war kriegt ihr den Krapfen xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Runus (27. Januar 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> Ich liebe Scrubs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich schau´s auch, das tolle Märchen.


----------



## Manitu2007 (27. Januar 2010)

so da die server wieder da sind werd ich mich mal auf dem weg machen die 68 zu erreichen

vorher noch scrubs zuende guckn


----------



## Paxter (27. Januar 2010)

die ersten server sind ja schon wieder da...nur aegwynn läßt sich mal wieder bis zum schluss zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Blôôdy. (27. Januar 2010)

ich schau grad scrubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich wart aber auf die folge danach bis zu er jetzigen alles auf buffed.de gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (27. Januar 2010)

Die Server sind wieder online. Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß beim Spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thsme (3. Februar 2010)

oh gooooott ...ich musssss noch soooo laaaaange aaaarbeiten


----------



## Mindadar (3. Februar 2010)

wuhu geht doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 First nach open?


Edit: Doch nich first 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit2: und gleich kommen die server on XD


----------



## Ephilio (3. Februar 2010)

OFFEN! Dritter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arenasturm (3. Februar 2010)

tach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (3. Februar 2010)

Scrubs!!!!!! die neuen folgen sind der bringer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephilio (3. Februar 2010)

Let the waiting begin! ...ach hat ja schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zeit Euch die Zeit ein wenig mit feinster Musik zu versüßen >>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMTqm0iASXI


----------



## Toamar (3. Februar 2010)

Ich freue mich schon darauf heute 10 Heros in 5 min zu absolvieren ^^
Gratulation Blizzard, fehl nur noch das die keinen Dungeons auch noch gekürzt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (3. Februar 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> Scrubs!!!!!! die neuen folgen sind der bringer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


woooo laufen die? o.O


----------



## franzmann (3. Februar 2010)

Servus zusammen !!!!


----------



## Delröy1 (3. Februar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> woooo laufen die? o.O



ich hab keine ahnung ob und wo die im deutschen tv laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ösis + schweizer haben da immer vorteile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wer die weiten den internetz kennt sieht das auch als deutscher in deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xlania (3. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen @ All


----------



## Ephilio (3. Februar 2010)

Toamar schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon darauf heute 10 Heros in 5 min zu absolvieren ^^
> Gratulation Blizzard, fehl nur noch das die keinen Dungeons auch noch gekürzt werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du neigst zu Übertreibungen oder? ^^

Aber hast schon recht, Blizz macht WOW immer mehr zum Casual-Game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (3. Februar 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> ich hab keine ahnung ob und wo die im deutschen tv laufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



need link per pm bitte <.<


----------



## Delröy1 (3. Februar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> need link per pm bitte <.<



"sie haben post"

gleich erstma schön essen gehen zum frühstück und abstand von wow nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



never play on patching day undso


----------



## Ephilio (3. Februar 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> never play on patching day undso



Pffff, das ist doch Hombuk - gehe heute AK10er mit ner letzte Woche gegründeten Stamm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (3. Februar 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> "sie haben post"
> 
> gleich erstma schön essen gehen zum frühstück und abstand von wow nehmen
> 
> ...


thx ^^....never play? mir egal ich hab heut nen monitor ans laufen bekommen dank macgayver und seinen bastelkünsten


----------



## inkomplex (3. Februar 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> Scrubs!!!!!! die neuen folgen sind der bringer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Folge 7 schon da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solostraran (3. Februar 2010)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Du neigst zu Übertreibungen oder? ^^
> 
> Aber hast schon recht, Blizz macht WOW immer mehr zum Casual-Game
> 
> ...



Nach allem, was man liest, ist da auch so gewünscht. Mal sehen, ob Arthas diese ID noch überlebt... ^^


----------



## franzmann (3. Februar 2010)

hmmm macgyver du spielst auch auf einer umgebauten mikrowelle oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solostraran (3. Februar 2010)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Pffff, das ist doch Hombuk - gehe heute AK10er mit ner letzte Woche gegründeten Stamm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach ja, AK neuer Boss. Fein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (3. Februar 2010)

inkomplex schrieb:


> Folge 7 schon da?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jup und 8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## franzmann (3. Februar 2010)

Solostraran schrieb:


> Nach allem, was man liest, ist da auch so gewünscht. Mal sehen, ob Arthas diese ID noch überlebt... ^^



und ab heute abend liest man wieder "WTF WOW IST VIEL ZU EINFACH NEED CONTENT !!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?"


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. Februar 2010)

moin dachte echt wo ich gepatcht habe kan blizz wie immer überlisten und zocke meist immer ne halbe stunde vor her ^^ aber diesma machen sie ernst
FDS soll offen sein (der server natürlich) ^^


----------



## Glomslín (3. Februar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> thx ^^....never play? mir egal ich hab heut nen monitor ans laufen bekommen dank macgayver und seinen bastelkünsten



na dann hoffen wir mal das er nicht im raid bei fauldarm abschmiert das hat meiner gestern gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten ich gehe gleich sofort 1k winter einehmen und dann ab kammer will endlich t10 "sabber-tropf"


----------



## Ephilio (3. Februar 2010)

Solostraran schrieb:


> Nach allem, was man liest, ist da auch so gewünscht.



Das ja, aber von Blizzard! Ich find's gut so :-)


----------



## inkomplex (3. Februar 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> jup und 8
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



NEIN! :O Fantastisch! 
.. aber ich find ja, dass Zach krank aussieht! Dünn. Zu dünn.
(Kann natürlich auch nur durch den Bart kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Delröy1 (3. Februar 2010)

es sollen ja auch alle gutes eq bekommen bis zum addon start damit die bissi härtere mobs raus hauhen können hoff ich doch ma^^


----------



## Eltoro73 (3. Februar 2010)

Ich wünsche einen guten Morgen. 

<Frischer Kaffee, Kekse und für gewisse Koffeinjunkies 2l Pulle Cola mitgebracht hat>

*Hat jemand Milch und Zucker? Mag nicht einkaufen gehen*


btw: Bekommen wir heute die 50k Beitragsmarke geknackt?


----------



## Mindadar (3. Februar 2010)

franzmann schrieb:


> hmmm macgyver du spielst auch auf einer umgebauten mikrowelle oder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Richtig ^^


----------



## Delröy1 (3. Februar 2010)

inkomplex schrieb:


> NEIN! :O Fantastisch!
> .. aber ich find ja, dass Zach krank aussieht! Dünn. Zu dünn.
> (Kann natürlich auch nur durch den Bart kommen
> 
> ...



find ich nicht, zu anfang sah er auch so "dünn" aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich finds super geil das der humor der ersten staffeln wieder so grandios ist und nich auf kommerz ausgelegt is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephilio (3. Februar 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> es sollen ja auch alle gutes eq bekommen bis zum addon start damit die bissi härtere mobs raus hauhen können hoff ich doch ma^^



Denk ich auch... aber so schwer ist das doch net mehr (Heros, etc.) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noob-ICC-Gruppen ftw (die vorher nicht mal die Taktiken lesen / Videos gucken) - der Raidlead erklärt das schon =)


----------



## WeRkO (3. Februar 2010)

gnarf, er is offen und ich kriegs net mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guten Morgen an alle


----------



## Deathmaul (3. Februar 2010)

zZzZzZ laaaaaaaaangweiiiillliiig


----------



## Mindadar (3. Februar 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> gnarf, er is offen und ich kriegs net mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



XD warum wohl?


----------



## Delröy1 (3. Februar 2010)

Deathmaul schrieb:


> zZzZzZ laaaaaaaaangweiiiillliiig



dann geh schlafen arbeiten oder gammeln ODER scrubs schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (3. Februar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> XD warum wohl?



Weil unser Freund irgendwas von GruppenFÜHRER gepostet hat und du was von HEILern =/


----------



## Galadith (3. Februar 2010)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Pffff, das ist doch Hombuk - gehe heute AK10er mit ner letzte Woche gegründeten Stamm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eine Stamm für den Krüppel-Boss ? Schon bei youtube.de geschaut wie einfach der is xD?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (3. Februar 2010)

nix über Scrubs sagen P7 bringt in Deutschland die neue Staffel noch nicht seid über 1 Jahr nur WDh der Staffel 1-7

so ein Reis


----------



## Ephilio (3. Februar 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> dann geh schlafen arbeiten oder gammeln ODER scrubs schauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich oute mich mal als Anti-Scrubs-Fan... genau wie Lost einfach nur sinnfrei und nicht lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathmaul (3. Februar 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> dann geh schlafen arbeiten oder gammeln ODER scrubs schauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Scrubs wär ne möglichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerasan (3. Februar 2010)

weiß jmd wie das neue PvP Gladi set heißt???


----------



## Hellfire1337 (3. Februar 2010)

moin zusammen


----------



## WeRkO (3. Februar 2010)

Aerasan schrieb:


> weiß jmd wie das neue PvP Gladi set heißt???



Wrathful - Zornerfüllt


----------



## Delröy1 (3. Februar 2010)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Ich oute mich mal als Anti-Scrubs-Fan... genau wie Lost einfach nur sinnfrei und nicht lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lost is wie prison break genau eine staffel sinnvoll gewesen, bin auch kein fan von lost wobei ich mit PB bis zum ende gegeben hab^^


----------



## Ephilio (3. Februar 2010)

Galadith schrieb:


> Eine Stamm für den Krüppel-Boss ? Schon bei youtube.de geschaut wie einfach der is xD?



Na sicher datt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Plan ist daraus 'ne ICC Stamm zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galadith (3. Februar 2010)

Aerasan schrieb:


> weiß jmd wie das neue PvP Gladi set heißt???



Wrathful Gladiator = irgendwie sowas wie "Zornerfüllter Gladiator" ?


----------



## Daelgarth (3. Februar 2010)

mauw brauche meinen neuen Stärke Melee ashen verdict ring + Thoravon + ... gief ^^


----------



## Mindadar (3. Februar 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Weil unser Freund irgendwas von GruppenFÜHRER gepostet hat und du was von HEILern =/



mhm ja wenn nerf Führer dann auch nerf heiler!


----------



## Galadith (3. Februar 2010)

gogo heute noch 2500 Seiten!


----------



## Ephilio (3. Februar 2010)

Galadith schrieb:


> gogo heute noch 2500 Seiten!



ogog heißt das aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (3. Februar 2010)

Hmm, 38 minuten noch, könnte drin sein


----------



## Mindadar (3. Februar 2010)

mhm schaffen wir! 
und ich hab meine 800 überschritten an posts
langsam sollte ich buffed als 2tes wohnheim in meinem perso aufnehmen ._.


----------



## Delröy1 (3. Februar 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Hmm, 38 minuten noch, könnte drin sein



wenn denn dann die server oben sind^^


----------



## Ephilio (3. Februar 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Hmm, 38 minuten noch, könnte drin sein



NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEMALS! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw. was ist bei Euch diese Woche Weekly? Wir dürfen uns zum Großteil an Malygos versuchen - gibt immer noch Leute, die den net kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (3. Februar 2010)

maly weekly? och nööööö außer er dropt des mount und ich kriegs...ahhh ich kann heut zocken nach.....5Wochen?


edit: guten morgen aufgeraucht


----------



## Galadith (3. Februar 2010)

ja auf Aegwynn Alli ists auch Malygos.


----------



## WeRkO (3. Februar 2010)

Ephilio schrieb:


> NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEMALS!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kA, bin noch net 80 mim neuen Char und der Ex Main wird mehr oder weniger nicht gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vudis (3. Februar 2010)

hallo ihr mittwoch-spammer

nur bis 2 heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (3. Februar 2010)

Ephilio schrieb:


> NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEMALS!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Bei uns (Das Syndikat) ist als Weekly *Anub'arak*


----------



## Sidd (3. Februar 2010)

wir haben anub'rekhan.... letze woche war es noth glaube wir haben nen naxx monat erwischt oder so


----------



## Allystix (3. Februar 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> dann geh schlafen arbeiten oder gammeln ODER scrubs schauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Scrubs FTW


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja, Malcom mittendrin auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (3. Februar 2010)

geile sache, irgendsolche kirchen fanatiker grad bei mir geklingelt und wollten prpaganda verteilen. 
tür geht auf: ja?
sie: halle wirs sind von xy
ich: bb /igno


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. Februar 2010)

so wie die nidrigserver wo kaum ne sau spielt schätze ich ma ja


----------



## Galadith (3. Februar 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> geile sache, irgendsolche kirchen fanatiker grad bei mir geklingelt und wollten prpaganda verteilen.
> tür geht auf: ja?
> sie: halle wirs sind von xy
> ich: bb /igno



lol ^^

der buffed-cast ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (3. Februar 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> geile sache, irgendsolche kirchen fanatiker grad bei mir geklingelt und wollten prpaganda verteilen.
> tür geht auf: ja?
> sie: halle wirs sind von xy
> ich: bb /igno



Ich geb denen immer die Adresse von unserm pastor oO


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

Bei uns ist Lord Makagar (Ja der erste Boss aus ICC) Weekly oO
Klar ich komm da mit 10/25er stammgrp vorbei, fänds aber nice wenn´s was einfaches wär, sodass es auch schlechter geared leute schaffen.


----------



## Solostraran (3. Februar 2010)

Klingenschuppe.... wieder .... zu dritten mal auf Thrall-EU (glaube ich). Ich will auch mal Maly.... oder Ignis... Maly fehlt meinem DK noch für den Titel...


----------



## Delröy1 (3. Februar 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ich geb denen immer die Adresse von unserm pastor oO



jedem das seine^^ aber hier ins haus zu kommen is leicht bei über 80 mietern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und igno is das beste, die nachbarin lässt sich grad belabern haha


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> geile sache, irgendsolche kirchen fanatiker grad bei mir geklingelt und wollten prpaganda verteilen.
> tür geht auf: ja?
> sie: halle wirs sind von xy
> ich: bb /igno


Mir tun die armen immer Leid >.>
Das einzige an was sie glauben existiert nicht...


----------



## Eltoro73 (3. Februar 2010)

*95 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 31 Mitglieder, 64 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*

hmmm....schläftr der "REST" noch?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glomslín (3. Februar 2010)

moin ihr da draussen an den flachbildschrimen

auf alexstrazsa ist wie jede 2 woche levi weekly dafor war razuvius dafor levi und so weiter

Ps bin noch müde könnten schreibfehler drinne sein


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

Ich bin hier aber im Halbschlaf Eltoro >.>


----------



## WeRkO (3. Februar 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> jedem das seine^^ aber hier ins haus zu kommen is leicht bei über 80 mietern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei mir gibbet immer ein freundliches "Hier, den dürft ihr bekehren" geb denen nen Zettel mit Adresse druff und Tür zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (3. Februar 2010)

stimmt und google is auch noch nich da....Google du fehlst uns :/


----------



## Aerasan (3. Februar 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> Mir tun die armen immer Leid >.>
> Das einzige an was sie glauben existiert nicht...



naja dass sei jetzt ma so dahin gestellt....


----------



## Edou (3. Februar 2010)

aloah^^
so ich geh dann ma innen mediamarkt mir die gta IV "addons" und kann die zeit überbrücken XD


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. Februar 2010)

grade mal versucht rein zu kommen da stand da ma wieder sprache wählen: entwickler -.- ^^

aber das mit dem kuttenträger ist witzig 

aja guckt ma avgn sind hammer videos über alte games ^^


----------



## Eltoro73 (3. Februar 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> Ich bin hier aber im Halbschlaf Eltoro >.>




Hier... ne Tasse starken KAFFEE.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jim.Ex (3. Februar 2010)

Bei uns auf die Aldor ist die Weekly PdK *Lord Jaraxxus

*


----------



## WeRkO (3. Februar 2010)

Oh mein Gott, sie haben Google getötet

Ihr Schwei... Warte mal


----------



## Solostraran (3. Februar 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> *95 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
> 31 Mitglieder, 64 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*
> 
> hmmm....schläftr der "REST" schon??
> ...



jetzt stimmt's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

Wenn google offline ist, dann im Moment keine Verschwörung und so?
Illuminaten auch offline?


----------



## WeRkO (3. Februar 2010)

Google wieder da, Illuminaten wieder online, ich ruf Aiman an


----------



## Mindadar (3. Februar 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> Wenn google offline ist, dann im Moment keine Verschwörung und so?
> Illuminaten auch offline?



mhm muss nur noch aiman abdala off gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephilio (3. Februar 2010)

LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANGEWEILE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. Februar 2010)

jetzt sind es schon 122 besucher ^^


----------



## WeRkO (3. Februar 2010)

Ephilio schrieb:


> LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANGEWEILE!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh ja :X


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Hier... ne Tasse starken KAFFEE..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


danke dir, *trink*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (3. Februar 2010)

Solostraran schrieb:


> jetzt stimmt's
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Menno..musstest Du mich so erschrecken? Dachte ehrlich, ich hätte da etwas Falsches geschrieben. grummel...

Nu gehen mir auch noch die Kekse aus... *heul*


----------



## Hellfire1337 (3. Februar 2010)

giev nen pro sieben live stream für deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerasan (3. Februar 2010)

*wartet auf Die Aldor um endlich Toravon zu killen*


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Menno..musstest Du mich so erschrecken? Dachte ehrlich, ich hätte da etwas Falsches geschrieben. grummel...
> 
> Nu gehen mir auch noch die Kekse aus... *heul*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (3. Februar 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Liebe ist auch für alle da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (3. Februar 2010)

Now listen: StS - Puppenspieler :x


----------



## serius1607 (3. Februar 2010)

arthas is ab heute freigeschalten oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

Ja Werko, lasst uns freie Liebe machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

Ja Werko, lasst uns freie Liebe machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

Doppel post -.-
Browserlag


----------



## WeRkO (3. Februar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Now listen: StS - Puppenspieler :x



Endlich mal einer mit Geschmack!

Edit: btw StS - Besser du rennst an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toamar (3. Februar 2010)

*>>Server sind wieder Online<<*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## serius1607 (3. Februar 2010)

lala noch 20min bis ein server on is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

Troll dich nix is online x(


----------



## WeRkO (3. Februar 2010)

Toamar schrieb:


> *>>Server sind wieder Online<<*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lüg nich, wir brauchen noch 14 seiten


----------



## Ephilio (3. Februar 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Endlich mal einer mit Geschmack!



Now listen: Simon Patterson - Miss You (Original Mix)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7wqfPfyiPx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Solostraran (3. Februar 2010)

Aerasan schrieb:


> *wartet auf Die Aldor um endlich Toravon zu killen*



dem video nach sieht der recht einfach aus. ein bisserl aoe? ggf. ähnlich debuff wie endboss nexus? also immer movement und so? mal guggn nachher... wenn alli mal 1k hat ^^


----------



## Galadith (3. Februar 2010)

Toamar schrieb:


> *>>Server sind wieder Online<<*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das haben schon viele andere versucht und sind, wie du, kläglich gescheitert!


----------



## Steel (3. Februar 2010)

ich glaube werko will nicht unbedingt liebe machen sie meint nur das album von rammstein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (3. Februar 2010)

Wargh, son Techno krams


----------



## Mindadar (3. Februar 2010)

now listen -> Schandmaul - Der Clown


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Endlich mal einer mit Geschmack!
> 
> Edit: btw StS - Besser du rennst an
> 
> ...



jo StS is nice, aber noch zu früh >.>


----------



## WeRkO (3. Februar 2010)

Steel schrieb:


> ich glaube werko will nicht unbedingt liebe machen sie meint nur das album von rammstein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*happy* wenigstens einer hat's geschnallt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw, ungeschnittene Version weil am Release Tag gekauft ftw


----------



## Galadith (3. Februar 2010)

also ich hör mir grad housetime.fm an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephilio (3. Februar 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Wargh, son Techno krams



Der Anfang ist bissel arg... ja, aber später kommt die richtig fette Melodie, oh yeah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw. das ist Uplifting Trance - nix Techno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serius1607 (3. Februar 2010)

wann issen beta?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (3. Februar 2010)

So, mal bissl die LANGEWEILE ausrotten...

Wenn Sie eine E-Mail mit dem Titel "Bad Times" erhalten, löschen Sie sie sofort, ohne sie zu lesen. Es handelt sich hierbei um den bislang gefährlichsten E-Mail-Virus. Er wird Ihre Festplatte formatieren. Und nicht nur die, sondern auch alle Disketten, die auch nur in der Nähe Ihres PCs liegen. Er wird das Thermostat Ihres Kühlschranks so einstellen, dass Ihre Eisvorräte schmelzen und die Milch sauer wird. Er wird die Magnetstreifen auf Ihren Kreditkarten entmagnetisieren, die Geheimnummer Ihrer EC-Karte umprogrammieren, die Spurlage Ihres Videorecorders verstellen und Subraumschwingungen dazu verwenden, jede CD, die Sie sich anhören, zu zerkratzen. Er wird Ihrem Ex-Freund/der Ex-Freundin Ihre neue Telefonnummer mitteilen. Er wird Frostschutzmittel in Ihr Aquarium schütten. Er wird all Ihr Bier austrinken und Ihre schmutzigen Socken auf dem Wohnzimmertisch platzieren, wenn Sie Besuch bekommen. Er wird Ihre Autoschlüssel verstecken, wenn Sie verschlafen haben und Ihr Autoradio stören, damit Sie im Stau nur statisches Rauschen hören. Er wird Ihr Shampoo mit Zahnpasta und Ihre Zahnpasta mit Schuhcreme vertauschen, während er sich mit Ihrem Freund/Ihrer Freundin hinter Ihrem Rücken trifft und die gemeinsame Nacht im Hotel auf Ihre Kreditkarte bucht. "Bad Times" verursacht juckende Hautrötungen. Er wird den Toilettendeckel oben lassen und den Fön gefährlich nah an eine gefüllte Badewanne platzieren. Er ist hinterhältig und subtil. Er ist gefährlich und schrecklich. Er ist außerdem leicht violett. Dies sind nur einige der Auswirkungen. Seien Sie vorsichtig. Seien Sie sehr, sehr vorsichtig.



*Kaffee schlürf*


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

Now listen: Heaven shall Burn - Endzeit


----------



## blaQmind (3. Februar 2010)

*gähn guten morgen^^


----------



## Galadith (3. Februar 2010)

Wetten für Verspätungen werden nun angenommen!


----------



## Solostraran (3. Februar 2010)

die 50k werden's heute aber wohl nciht mehr.... wenn blizzard pünktlich ist


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> *happy* wenigstens einer hat's geschnallt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hm steh nicht so auf Rammstein und das neue Album ist schlechter als die alten find ich...


----------



## Steel (3. Februar 2010)

habe auch die ungeschnittene... war aufm konzert und da hat man bei "ich tuh dir weh" nur irgendwas von kölsche mädche verstanden... sehr deprimierend


----------



## Lindhberg (3. Februar 2010)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Der Anfang ist bissel arg... ja, aber später kommt die richtig fette Melodie, oh yeah
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das war zu meiner zeit der hit http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YY20D3olLYw lang lang ists her^^


----------



## Mindadar (3. Februar 2010)

soooooo was gutes deutsches!


Megaherz - Miststück


----------



## WeRkO (3. Februar 2010)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000R0JDSI/ref=s9_simz_gw_s0_p200_i1?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1FM36EAA0YMY0MNM6GDE&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128

anyone?


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

blaQmind schrieb:


> *gähn guten morgen^^



morgen du


----------



## Ephilio (3. Februar 2010)

Galadith schrieb:


> also ich hör mir grad housetime.fm an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist mir bissel zu elektronisch... eher Deep/Soul House 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galadith (3. Februar 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de...&pf_rd_i=301128
> 
> anyone?



Galadith würfelt (1-100). 99!


----------



## mmuxi (3. Februar 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> Now listen: Heaven shall Burn - Endzeit



/sign


----------



## Ephilio (3. Februar 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de...&pf_rd_i=301128
> 
> anyone?



KRANK! Aber geil irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (3. Februar 2010)

Galadith schrieb:


> Wetten für Verspätungen werden nun angenommen!



X-Time +1


----------



## WeRkO (3. Februar 2010)

Now listen: Bullet for my valentine - the poison


----------



## Bodog (3. Februar 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de...&pf_rd_i=301128



Das Messer ist ja speziell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Finds ja lustig das da der Kilo-Preis dortsteht.


----------



## TheDoggy (3. Februar 2010)

Ich sollte lernen aber kein Bock... x(


----------



## Mindadar (3. Februar 2010)

los doggy lern!


----------



## WeRkO (3. Februar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Ich sollte lernen aber kein Bock... x(



Ich hab nochn Praktikumsbericht zu schreiben, aber auch kein Bock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de...&pf_rd_i=301128
> 
> anyone?


Wenn du Geld hast und nicht weisst wohin damit, gibs lieber mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Asche zu Asche find ich ganz okay von Rammstein, Reise Reise ist mit das schlechteste.


----------



## Ephilio (3. Februar 2010)

Noch 15 Minuten - mal gucken ob das was wird ^^


----------



## serius1607 (3. Februar 2010)

is hier wer von der gilde Iudex Allianca


----------



## Bodog (3. Februar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Ich sollte lernen aber kein Bock... x(



Sollte ich eigentlich auch, aber auch keine Lust!
Naja was soll man tuen....


----------



## TheDoggy (3. Februar 2010)

I MOG NET! QQ


----------



## WeRkO (3. Februar 2010)

Ja ogog, nurnoch 12 seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (3. Februar 2010)

wuhu now listening -> VNV Nation - Holding on

Edit: werko hat musikgeschmack ^^


Edit meine katz träumt von freiheit ~.+ Foto folgt


----------



## .Blôôdy. (3. Februar 2010)

Sag ma is wer von euch blutkessel Horde und lust gleich auf AK10 + 25? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (3. Februar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> los doggy lern!




Lass Ihn doch..dafür hat er doch seinen SUPERCOMPUTER...

Guckst Du hier...

Amerikanische Wissenschaftler haben einen Supercomputer entwickelt, der angeblich alles wissen soll! Ein Kauf-Interessent möchte ihn natürlich vor dem Kauf testen und stellt eine Testfrage: "Wo ist mein Bruder zur Zeit?", will er vom Computer wissen.
Die Wissenschaftler geben die Frage ein und der Computer rechnet dann druckt er aus: "Ihr Bruder sitzt in der Maschine LH474 nach Peking! Er will dort mit der Firma Osuhushi einen Vertrag in Höhe von 2 Mio. Dollar abschließen über die Lieferung von..."
Der Käufer war begeistert aber wollte noch einen Test haben und will wissen: "Wo ist mein Vater zur Zeit?"
Wieder rechnet der Computer und druckt aus: "Ihr Vater sitzt am Mississippi und angelt!"
"Haa!" schreit der Käufer: "Wusste ichs doch, dass er nicht alles weiß! Mein Vater ist seit 5 Jahren tot!"
Die Wissenschaftler sind bestürzt, überlegen und geben dann die Frage noch mal zur Kontrolle ein.
Der Computer rechnet länger und druckt: "Tot ist der Gatte ihrer Mutter! Ihr VATER sitzt am Mississippi und angelt!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (3. Februar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> wuhu now listening -> VNV Nation - Holding on
> 
> Edit: werko hat musikgeschmack ^^



Hey, ich hab mir in unserm Headshop schon Karten für die Eisheilige Nacht 2010 reservieren lassen X:


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

War noch wer bei Nickelback in München?
Steh eigentlich nicht sooo auf die aber meine Mutter wollt hin und live waren sie gar nit so schlecht^^


----------



## Idekoon (3. Februar 2010)

Tja ich sollte eigentlich meine Facharbeit schreiben...und wisst ihr was? Ich tus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## TheDoggy (3. Februar 2010)

Ein Supercomputer hilft mir nicht in einer mündlichen Prüfung über Software-Engineering! xD


----------



## Rorre (3. Februar 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de...&pf_rd_i=301128
> 
> anyone?



lol und unten findet man "Kunden, die diesen Artikel angesehen haben, haben auch angesehen" --- und da ist ein Buch "Onanieren für Profis" haha


----------



## Galadith (3. Februar 2010)

lol @ Eltoro73


----------



## Vudis (3. Februar 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Lass Ihn doch..dafür hat er doch seinen SUPERCOMPUTER...
> 
> Guckst Du hier...
> 
> ...



Der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mehr davon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (3. Februar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Ein Supercomputer hilft mir nicht in einer mündlichen Prüfung über Software-Engineering! xD





"mündlichen Prüfung"----- Zufällig WEIBLICH?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (3. Februar 2010)

Rorre schrieb:


> lol und unten findet man "Kunden, die diesen Artikel angesehen haben, haben auch angesehen" --- und da ist ein Buch "Onanieren für Profis" haha



rofl, hab mir bisher nur die rezessionen durchgelesen^^


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Ein Supercomputer hilft mir nicht in einer mündlichen Prüfung über Software-Engineering! xD



nimm doch ts mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solostraran (3. Februar 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de...&pf_rd_i=301128
> 
> anyone?



Hunteritem!


----------



## TheDoggy (3. Februar 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> "mündlichen Prüfung"----- Zufällig WEIBLICH??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, aber ich sitz zum Glück nicht mit dem Prüfer allein im Raum. Wir Prüflinge sind zu dritt, die Prüfer nur zu zweit, HAH! xD


----------



## Vudis (3. Februar 2010)

apropos amazon lest euch mal den thread hier durch
einfach zu köstlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.amazon.de/tag/pc-spiele/forum/ref=cm_cd_ecf_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx3HMTMHJ9JFRZL&cdThread=Tx10E5QCZ6CSNFZ


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

Noch 50 Min!


----------



## Torock2205 (3. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*kaffee und mohnschnecken in den raum stell* ^^


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

*10 min -.- 10:50 is es >.>


----------



## Solostraran (3. Februar 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> *10 min -.- 10:50 is es >.>



du hast eine sehr positive Grundeinstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (3. Februar 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> *10 min -.- 10:50 is es >.>



sucht macht laune^^


----------



## Lo1 (3. Februar 2010)

um 11 uhr kommt dann ne meldung das die wartungsarbeiten bis 15 uhr dauern!


----------



## WeRkO (3. Februar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> apropos amazon lest euch mal den thread hier durch
> einfach zu köstlich
> 
> 
> ...



Hm, nur 2-3 posts gelesen und muss nu schon wieder lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: now listen: In Extremo - rasend herz


----------



## mk77 (3. Februar 2010)

Für die letzten 8Minuten reich ich euch noch allen einen guten Kaffee. *Kaffee euch reichen*


----------



## Bodog (3. Februar 2010)

Zitat von der Rezension "Als ich mir damit die Nasenhaare trimmen wollte, gabs einen Kurzschluss zwischen dem integrierten Flux-Kompensator und der eingebauten Urananreicherungsanlage. Seither hängt mein linkes Nasenloch im Jahr 1808 fest. DANKE WENGER!"

Kauft euch alle das Messer!


----------



## Ephilio (3. Februar 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> sucht macht laune^^



Sucht? Muss ich mal nachschlagen, sagt mir nix das wort... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (3. Februar 2010)

Schönen guten Morgen!

Was nen Tag...! Heute früh 5:10 Uhr unter meinem Schlafzimmerfenster:

*BÄMM!!! - BÄMM!!! - BÄMM!!! - BÄMM!!!

*Fenster auf, da steht ein Typ mit nem Spaten und schlägt das Teil wie nen Presslufthammer auf die Stufen.
ich: "Gehts noch???"
er (im Heulton): "Ja ich kann auch aufhören, dann bleibt das so. Ist glatt." Und stampft davon.

Gut, ich war erstmal wach und hab gegrübelt, ob er für seine Arbeit mehr als ein warmes Essen verlangen kann. Nach ner halben Stunde hab ich mich aus dem Bett geschält und die Fenster in der Wohnung aufgerissen. Als ich 20 Minuten später aus dem Bad komme, ist die ganze Küche blau ..vorm Fenster läuft irgendeine alte Karre warm. Das ist nicht mein Tag, ne ne.


----------



## TheDoggy (3. Februar 2010)

Bodog schrieb:


> Zitat von der Rezension "Als ich mir damit die Nasenhaare trimmen wollte, gabs einen Kurzschluss zwischen dem integrierten Flux-Kompensator und der eingebauten Urananreicherungsanlage. Seither hängt mein linkes Nasenloch im Jahr 1808 fest. DANKE WENGER!"
> 
> Kauft euch alle das Messer!


WTF xD


----------



## Eltoro73 (3. Februar 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> Noch 50 Min!



???


----------



## WeRkO (3. Februar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> WTF xD



Man kann auch im Messer wohnen :]


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

Lo1 schrieb:


> um 11 uhr kommt dann ne meldung das die wartungsarbeiten bis 15 uhr dauern!



Dann beiß ich meine G11 kaputt -.-


----------



## Sebinator233 (3. Februar 2010)

6mins noch....s8 inc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holoas (3. Februar 2010)

Ich sach auch nochmal kurz moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu dem taschenmesser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mir kommts vor als ist das ein Scherzartikel xD Wenn man die Rezensionen liest ^^


----------



## Ephilio (3. Februar 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## Cradle01 (3. Februar 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> Dann beiß ich meine G11 kaputt -.-



magst du Ketchup oder Senf zu deiner Tastatur?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (3. Februar 2010)

die 2500 sieht doch gut aus gogo^^


----------



## Galadith (3. Februar 2010)

also heute wird erstmal auf 2.2k gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (3. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die katz die von Freiheit Träumt!


----------



## WeRkO (3. Februar 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> die 2500 sieht doch gut aus gogo^^



4 Minuten, 10 Seiten noch, WE NEED MOAR SPAMZ

edit: Das sieht irgendwie.... passend aus mindadar


----------



## Ephilio (3. Februar 2010)

Nozdormu ist on - bis bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galadith (3. Februar 2010)

OMG EIN WORRRRRGRGRGGRGR !!!!!!


----------



## TheDoggy (3. Februar 2010)

Wie se süchteln hier.
Was soll ich sagen? Seit auf den Tag genau 3 Wochen kein WoW mehr gehabt! *whine*


----------



## Bodog (3. Februar 2010)

Holoas schrieb:


> Zu dem taschenmesser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Denke ich mir auch langsam, da stehen so bescheuerte Sachen drinnen und dann auch noch für so einen Preis (wie schon angesprochen der kg Preis)


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

3min omfg *sucht* *sucht*


----------



## Galadith (3. Februar 2010)

wo bleibt aegwynn cO?


----------



## Mjuu (3. Februar 2010)

erste server sind on lol

come aegwynn, wanna play arena!!!!11einselfedröf


----------



## Holoas (3. Februar 2010)

*Mauszeiger langsam zum WoW Icon beweg*

Server on bb leuts


----------



## Torock2205 (3. Februar 2010)

Na hoffentlich gehört 1k winter der allianz....ich will archa gehen xD


----------



## ofnadown (3. Februar 2010)

es geht los, blizzard ist überpünktlich, kommen die ersten on


----------



## Mindadar (3. Februar 2010)

Now listening: Deine Lakein - Return


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> magst du Ketchup oder Senf zu deiner Tastatur?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ketchup + Maio, in die Mitte papp ich meine Katze und mach bissl Salz drauf.
Lecker!


----------



## Suniay (3. Februar 2010)

Noch 2 min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann wird Arthas gekillt.


----------



## TheDoggy (3. Februar 2010)

NEVUR PLAY ON A PATCH DAY!!!


----------



## Galadith (3. Februar 2010)

bitte Aegwynn, lass mich nicht im Stich!


----------



## Bodog (3. Februar 2010)

Hab noch was besseres gefunden!

"Nachdem ich zuerst etwas skeptisch war angesichts des - sind wir ehrlich - horrenden Preises, muss ich sagen, dass das Wenger Schweizer Offiziersmesser Giant (oder WeSchOGi wie ich es gerne liebevoll nenne) die wahrscheinlich beste Investition war, die ich in den letzten zwei bis drei Jahrzehnten getätigt habe. 
Ich habe, nur unter Zuhilfenahme dieses Messers, inzwischen 
- 1 Haus gebaut (dank integrierter Zementmischmaschine kein Problem, man kann sogar mit dem eingebauten Hochofen inkl. Wannen und allem Pipapo seine eigene Photovoltaikanalage basteln, natürlich nur, wenn man über etwas Quarzsand verfügt) 
- 1 Kernkraftwerk modernisiert (Achtung, dies erfordert etwas Übung und ist daher erst nach mehrmaligem Probieren störfallfrei möglich! Die Bedienungsanleitung ist an der entsprechenden Stelle in manchen Punkten einfach zu wage, ich habe der Firma Wenger diesbezüglich bereits geschrieben) 
- mehr als 100 köstliche Mahlzeiten zubereitet (neben dem Pizzaofen gibt es viele weitere nützliche Küchenutensilien wie Bräter, Nudelmaschine oder Waffeleisen. Praktisch: WeSchOGi reinigt sich nach jedem Gebrauch selbst, hier hat die Firma Wenger wirklich mitgedacht)"


----------



## Hellfire1337 (3. Februar 2010)

todeskrallen noch nich on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Blôôdy. (3. Februar 2010)

Un tschüss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einer von den 10 servern wo ich spiel is 100% online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

Malganis muss auch kommen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (3. Februar 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> Ketchup + Maio, in die Mitte papp ich meine Katze und mach bissl Salz drauf.
> Lecker!



Kommt sofort der Herr


----------



## Ultimo01 (3. Februar 2010)

11 Uhr... Gleich ma Nachschauen obs geht ;D


----------



## Suniay (3. Februar 2010)

We neeeed Frostwolf.


----------



## derlange1904 (3. Februar 2010)

Da über Nacht soviel Schnee gefallen ist durft ich um 8Uhr erstmal raus Schneeschaufeln T_T Naja, man macht sich halt seinen Spaß und baut so ca 1m große Schneekugeln und rollt die auf die Straße =D
Das Gesicht der Autofahrer war einfach zu geil... naja hat leider nur 5 Minuten gedauert, dann kam der scheiß Schneeschieber und ich konnt kein Foto mehr machen ^^

Jetzt erstmal einen leckerern Kakao und ein paar Kekse futtern.

Hoffe die es geht gleich entlich wieder los.

so far =D


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

MALGANIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIS!
Komm schon!


----------



## .Blôôdy. (3. Februar 2010)

http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/index.html?locale=de_de

wie ich es jede woche poste :=)


----------



## Delröy1 (3. Februar 2010)

http://www.theherooftime.com/
[font="'Segoe UI"]mit diesem schönen link zu einem wunderbaren fanfilm lasse ich euch nun allein viel spaß noch ! must see für zelda fans![/font]


----------



## Galadith (3. Februar 2010)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eltoro73 (3. Februar 2010)

So, mein letzter Beitrag für HEUTE:

Drei Schiffbrüchige, ein Franzose, ein Holländer
und ein Deutscher, 
schwimmen zu einer einsamen Insel, werden von
Eingeborenen aus dem Wasser 
gefischt und zum Häuptling gebracht. der schaut
sie an und sagt mit 
strenger 
Stimme: 

"wenn ihr hier bleiben wollt, müsst ihr in den
Wald gehen und jeweils mit 
zwei Früchten zurückkommen..." 

Ohne lange nachzudenken, stürmen die drei los.
Als erstes kommt der 
Franzose 
zurück, der eine Weintraube und eine Erdbeere in
der Hand trägt. Er 
bringt 
sie dem Häuptling, welcher spricht: "nun stecke
dir beide Früchte in 
deinen 
Arsch, doch wenn du lachst, bist du des
Todes!" 

Der Franzose fängt mit der Weintraube an, muss
aber ganz fürchterlich 
kichern. Mit einem fürchterlichen Schlag seines
Holzzepters schlägt ihm 
der 
Häuptling daraufhin den Schädel ein. Kaum sind
die sterblichen Überreste 
beiseite geräumt, trifft auch schon der Deutsche
ein, nichts ahnend und 
stolz einen Apfel und eine Birne in der Hand
tragend. Wieder spricht der 
Häuptling: "Stecke dir diese Früchte in deinen
Arsch, doch wenn du 
lachst, 
bist du des Todes!" 

Der Deutsche tut, wie ihm geheißen. Doch ganz
plötzlich, als der Apfel 
schon 
tief in seinem Hintern steckt und hart an der
Versenkung der Birne 
gearbeitet wird, bekommt er einen Lachanfall,
dass ihm die Tränen in die 
Augen schießen. Wutentbrannt schlägt ihm der
Häuptling den Schädel ab. 

Wie die beiden sich so vor dem Himmelstor
treffen, fragt der Deutsche den 
Franzose: "Was war los, musstest du lachen?"


"Ja leider. Die Weintraube hat tierisch
gekitzelt, und ich konnte mich 
nicht 
beherrschen. Und du? Was war mit dir?" 

"Der Apfel war kein Problem, aber dann kam der
Holländer mit der Melone 
und 
der Ananas um die Ecke ..."


So long....


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Kommt sofort der Herr


*
Wirds bald?!?*


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. Februar 2010)

wuhu fds ist on ^^


----------



## WeRkO (3. Februar 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> *
> Wirds bald?!?*



Reinkarnation von Alf? Oder warum willst du deine Katze mitessen?


----------



## Mindadar (3. Februar 2010)

mimimi alle on außer zdc -.-


----------



## TheDoggy (3. Februar 2010)

Yay, Ticho ist sogar on, also theoretisch müsst ich gehen, aber da ich nich zocke, bleib ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cheaters (3. Februar 2010)

Hoffentlich kommt Lordaeron gleich on -.-

@Ultimo01

Ich glaub, du wirst bald deine Sig kürzen müssen, bzw. die AK47 basiert aufm STG44


----------



## Kanubelkarl (3. Februar 2010)

warum ist meins erver immer als letzter online?
könnte Blizzard das nicht mal auslosen welcher zuerst online geht


----------



## Mindadar (3. Februar 2010)

server gehen on und wieder off^^


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Reinkarnation von Alf? Oder warum willst du deine Katze mitessen?



Die will Futter >.>
Und was zu trinken!

Und hat mir in den Zeeeeeeh gebissen!

--->Deshalb<---


----------



## Cradle01 (3. Februar 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> *
> Wirds bald?!?*



So bitte schön mit lieben Grüßen vom Küchenchef


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> server gehen on und wieder off^^



Never Play on a patch day ;P


----------



## Galadith (3. Februar 2010)

Wie ichs schon kommen seh -.-


----------



## Lo1 (3. Februar 2010)

DsH komm on ... BITTE!


----------



## Galadith (3. Februar 2010)

Ich brauch noch nen super Team-Namen für mein 3v3 Team was um Gladi spielen wird, jemand ne Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## WeRkO (3. Februar 2010)

welche comp?


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> So bitte schön mit lieben Grüßen vom Küchenchef



Danke.

Hm
*bäh*
Die Katze ohne Kräten!
Comprehende?


----------



## .Blôôdy. (3. Februar 2010)

3 Gegen Willy! XDD


----------



## Galadith (3. Februar 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> welche comp?



Ele/MM/HPal


----------



## arenasturm (3. Februar 2010)

Galadith schrieb:


> Ich brauch noch nen super Team-Namen für mein 3v3 Team was um Gladi spielen wird, jemand ne Idee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ar...krampen :X 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> So bitte schön mit lieben Grüßen vom Küchenchef



Danke.

Hm
*bäh*
Die Katze ohne Kräten!
Comprehende?


----------



## Mindadar (3. Februar 2010)

kann mir ma wer helfen? suche die anleitung um den authenticator auch auf meinem handy zum laufen zu bringen


Höre grad AndOne - Technoman


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

Was laggt das so fett?
-.-
Sorry nochmal n doppelpost


----------



## Mjuu (3. Februar 2010)

Galadith schrieb:


> Ich brauch noch nen super Team-Namen für mein 3v3 Team was um Gladi spielen wird, jemand ne Idee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wenn du das nicht mal weißt, mach dir garnicht erst den kopf um gladi.


----------



## Cradle01 (3. Februar 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Hm
> *bäh*
> ...



Ich werde sofort den Küchenchef feuern


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

Galadith schrieb:


> Ich brauch noch nen super Team-Namen für mein 3v3 Team was um Gladi spielen wird, jemand ne Idee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Low Skill rUlZzZ


----------



## WeRkO (3. Februar 2010)

Galadith schrieb:


> Ele/MM/HPal



MAN, warum keine turtle cleave oder? Würden mir spontan genug Namen einfallen...


----------



## Eryas (3. Februar 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Reinkarnation von Alf? Oder warum willst du deine Katze mitessen?



SLT- Salat, Lucky, Tomate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blutkessel mach hinne...


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Ich werde sofort den Küchenchef feuern


Danke, unverschämtheit hier...


----------



## Galadith (3. Februar 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> MAN, warum keine turtle cleave oder? Würden mir spontan genug Namen einfallen...



Leider keinen guten Warri mehr aufm Server für Turtle-Comp, sonst wärs MS/Disc/HPal geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

Malganis ON 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ciao Ciao Ciao


----------



## Cradle01 (3. Februar 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> Danke, unverschämtheit hier...



Ja ein echter Sauladen ,den ich hier leite ^^


----------



## WeRkO (3. Februar 2010)

Galadith schrieb:


> Leider keinen guten Warri mehr aufm Server für Turtle-Comp, sonst wärs MS/Disc/HPal geworden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



trans halt nach stormscale LOLOLOLOL da sind all die Skill0r xD


----------



## Eryas (3. Februar 2010)

Juju, Bk is wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin dann mal weg


----------



## Mjuu (3. Februar 2010)

Aegwynn online!


----------



## TheDoggy (3. Februar 2010)

Hunger QQ


----------



## WeRkO (3. Februar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Hunger QQ



Dann ess was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davip (3. Februar 2010)

Kargath langer Ladebildschirm aber (noch) on


----------



## Ultimo01 (3. Februar 2010)

Cheaters schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt Lordaeron gleich on -.-
> 
> @Ultimo01
> 
> Ich glaub, du wirst bald deine Sig kürzen müssen, bzw. die AK47 basiert aufm STG44



Schaun wir mal ;D


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Hunger QQ



Katze FTW!


Ps: LAdebildschirm hängt -.-


----------



## Bodog (3. Februar 2010)

Ich bleib gerade beim Ladebildschirm hängen^^


----------



## Mindadar (3. Februar 2010)

charackter werden geladen....-.-


----------



## Suniay (3. Februar 2010)

Frostwolf + Onyxia sind ONLINE.


----------



## Seltsam (3. Februar 2010)

Etwas überlasteter login aber on.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (3. Februar 2010)

li la ladebildschirm -.-


----------



## Mindadar (3. Februar 2010)

dann kann ja geclosed werden ^^


----------



## Galadith (3. Februar 2010)

hänge im zuende geladenen Ladebildschirm


----------



## WeRkO (3. Februar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> charackter werden geladen....-.-



Mittlerweile im Ladebildschirm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

Ladebildschirm hänt!
OMFG diese Arschkrampen von blizz -.-


----------



## Deathknight3 (3. Februar 2010)

Jo beim Abrufen der Charaktäre hängts bei mir...


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

Galadith schrieb:


> hänge im zuende geladenen Ladebildschirm



same


----------



## Torock2205 (3. Februar 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> Ladebildschirm hänt!
> OMFG diese Arschkrampen von blizz -.-


Da können die auch nix für wenn alle sich 2 sek nach server start einloggen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (3. Februar 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Mittlerweile im Ladebildschirm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kannsu auf mein bildschirm schauen? du hellseher du xD


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (3. Februar 2010)

und wenn man dann mal drin is wirds lecken wie sau


----------



## Mind89 (3. Februar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> dann kann ja geclosed werden ^^


Was ist eigentlich aus deinem Schleppi (Laptop) geworden, wenn man mal fragen darf? ^^


----------



## WeRkO (3. Februar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> kannsu auf mein bildschirm schauen? du hellseher du xD



Das, öhhh... ist.... ERBLICH bedingt, jawohl!


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Da können die auch nix für wenn alle sich 2 sek nach server start einloggen wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bessere Server holen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (3. Februar 2010)

Mind89 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus deinem Schleppi (Laptop) geworden, wenn man mal fragen darf? ^^



Dauert noch laut Saturn.....bzw ich warte nun seit 2 wochen auf rückmeldung


----------



## Torock2205 (3. Februar 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> Bessere Server holen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



10 minuten geduld haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> 10 minuten geduld haben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö


----------



## Galadith (3. Februar 2010)

Lade-Bildschirm Contest!

Tipp: Ihr könnt eure Aktionsleiten fixieren, damit ihr Zauber nicht versehentlich verschiebt. Verwendet dazu die Interface-Optionen.


----------



## Mind89 (3. Februar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Dauert noch laut Saturn.....bzw ich warte nun seit 2 wochen auf rückmeldung



Sind halt nicht die schnellsten... leider :/


----------



## Mindadar (3. Februar 2010)

Tipp: Es ist möglich den fortschritt von quests und erfolgen zu verfolgen


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (3. Februar 2010)

drin TEHE!


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

Omg bin drinne, gleich mal ak reinlaufen ;D


----------



## WeRkO (3. Februar 2010)

Tip: You can set an option to cast spells on yourself or on your Focus target by looking in Interface Options, Combat.


----------



## Lo1 (3. Februar 2010)

Erlernt ihr einen Beruf oder eine sekundäre Fähigkeit, so findet ihr das zugehörige Aktionssymbol im Bereich "Allgemein" Eures Zauberbuchs.


----------



## Mindadar (3. Februar 2010)

und er lädt weiter...xD


----------



## Galadith (3. Februar 2010)

wer hat den Tipp mit den Freunden xD ?


----------



## Wutprobe (3. Februar 2010)

Tipp: Wählt die Vergabe Eurer Talentpunkte mit Bedacht. Sind sie erst einmal vergeben, müsst Ihr zum Verlernen und Neuverteilen Gold ausgeben.

; )


----------



## Lo1 (3. Februar 2010)

hm.. Patchday + Dalaran = Tod?


----------



## Vudis (3. Februar 2010)

Müsst ihr eigentlich ÜBERHAUPT NIX arbeiten^^
Ich mein....


----------



## Galadith (3. Februar 2010)

Lo1 schrieb:


> hm.. Patchday + Dalaran = Tod?



Deswegen immer in Shattrath ausloggen!


----------



## Mind89 (3. Februar 2010)

Eine Zuflucht ist eine Stadt, in der kein Kampf 'Spieler gegen Spieler' möglich ist, wie Shattrath und Dalaran.


----------



## Mindadar (3. Februar 2010)

ich hab nich ma ne ahnung wo mein char immo parkt....


----------



## Wutprobe (3. Februar 2010)

heute freien tag :> ^^


----------



## razor528 (3. Februar 2010)

hmm bei mir steht seit 5min In Realm einloggen.....


----------



## Galadith (3. Februar 2010)

ICH BIN ON WUHUUU ^^


----------



## Wutprobe (3. Februar 2010)

also das mit schatt nüzt glaub ich auch nix mein warri steht in mulgore un komm torzdem ned ausm ladn raus :/


----------



## WeRkO (3. Februar 2010)

Ich bin drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (3. Februar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> Müsst ihr eigentlich ÜBERHAUPT NIX arbeiten^^
> Ich mein....


Ich MÜSSTE lernen. XD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen *gähn*


----------



## Wutprobe (3. Februar 2010)

ich auch <3


----------



## razor528 (3. Februar 2010)

wtf und Frostwolf geht wieder nit..


----------



## Mindadar (3. Februar 2010)

na super komm ins spiel und stell fest das ich gildenlos bin Whaaat? -.-


----------



## razor528 (3. Februar 2010)

Mindadar du hast nen fehler in deiner signatur^^

ZITATZITAT(Sethclaw @ 13.01.2010, 11:51) 
frostwolf on, nordend aber down xD
ZITATZITAT(Mindadar @ 13.01.*2001*, 11:52)
Super und was hats gedropt?


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

So gleich 1k winter!
Wir müssen deffen aber wir packen dass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

CLOOOOOSE - Ist ja alles oben...


----------



## Bodog (3. Februar 2010)

Tausendwinter verloren..... dann darf man mal warten!


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

Bei uns halten sich atm alle an die regeln oO


----------



## razor528 (3. Februar 2010)

hab nur ich das problem das ich nicht auf Frostwolf komme und wenn ja woran kann es liegen?....


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOODS
CLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSE!


----------



## Natar (3. Februar 2010)

razor528 schrieb:


> hab nur ich das problem das ich nicht auf Frostwolf komme und wenn ja woran kann es liegen?....




an frostwolf

sind soweit alle online so wie ich das sehe


----------



## Mindadar (3. Februar 2010)

lol der is ja immer noch auf


----------



## Mindadar (3. Februar 2010)

Mei Server is gleich wieder down v.v


----------



## Galadith (3. Februar 2010)

Aegwynn laggt wie sau!


----------



## TheDoggy (3. Februar 2010)

Und wieso?


----------



## Hemdall (3. Februar 2010)

Eredar genau das gleiche Spiel. Laggs die teilweise 3-10min dauern.

Primetime nachm Patch sozusagen.


----------



## Mindadar (3. Februar 2010)

mhm und ich wollt heut icc 10ner gehen -.- ihr habt wow kaputt gemacht!


----------



## fergun (3. Februar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> mhm und ich wollt heut icc 10ner gehen -.- ihr habt wow kaputt gemacht!


Die Schweine!


----------



## Mindadar (9. Februar 2010)

it´s laggtime ^^


----------



## Bummrar (9. Februar 2010)

heute ist dienstag und mein server ist on


----------



## Mindadar (9. Februar 2010)

Mein server ist zwar on aber Schwer behindert ~.+


----------



## NoEpicsjustSkill (9. Februar 2010)

Vllt sollte man das Mittwoch aus dem Beitrag streichen und ihn nur noch "Ist dein Server down?" nennen^^

Onyxia ist zwar on aber unbespielbar.Deswegen poste ich im Gildenforum und auf Buffed ein wenig Blödsinn^^


----------



## Visalia (9. Februar 2010)

Malfurion ist mehr oder weniger schon seid letzten Mittwoch down !!!


----------



## EisblockError (9. Februar 2010)

Ist zwar noch Dienstag aber Blutdurst ist so laggy das es schon fast down ist


----------



## Bummrar (9. Februar 2010)

NoEpicsjustSkill schrieb:


> Vllt sollte man das Mittwoch aus dem Beitrag streichen und ihn nur noch "Ist dein Server down?" nennen^^
> 
> Onyxia ist zwar on aber unbespielbar.Deswegen poste ich im Gildenforum und auf Buffed ein wenig Blödsinn^^



also ich hab keine probleme


----------



## EisblockError (9. Februar 2010)

And now something completly different:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMWi7CLoZ2Q


----------



## Blackmarco (9. Februar 2010)

Wie geil


----------



## Darequi (9. Februar 2010)

Blutdurst - Malle iss ja fast down, also kann man auch posten xD


----------



## Bummrar (9. Februar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> And now something completly different:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=SMWi7CLoZ2Q



oooh..danke jetz hab ich n mega ohrwurm xD


----------



## Kardian (9. Februar 2010)

Ne es ist Dienstag und mein Server is down D


----------



## Parkway (9. Februar 2010)

bei mir läuft auf jedem server das selbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nämlich gar nichts, bis es mich dann kickt

@nom nom song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bo0m (9. Februar 2010)

Achja..Blutdurst ist toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoff mal die Laggs bekommen sie morgen einigermaßen in den Griff.


----------



## el-boom (10. Februar 2010)

http://www.isnichwahr.de/r64268752-kopierer-win.html


----------



## mauzk (10. Februar 2010)

Da komm ich nachts um 3 Uhr rakete von ner beachpartz in rio den janeiro will nochh zockeen und mein server isttg downn!1

QUE MERDA 1!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lúmea (10. Februar 2010)

Guten morgen Liebe Buffed gemeinde

*Kaffee Kanne und Brötchen hin stell*


----------



## el-boom (10. Februar 2010)

mauzk schrieb:


> Da komm ich nachts um 3 Uhr rakete von ner beachpartz in rio den janeiro will nochh zockeen und mein server isttg downn!1
> 
> QUE MERDA 1!!
> 
> ...



Na das is ein Leben, unter der woche von einer Beachparty kommen.

achja die Server sind doch erst um 5 Uhr down gegangen, zu tief ins Glas geschaut ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drymon (10. Februar 2010)

mauzk schrieb:


> Da komm ich nachts um 3 Uhr rakete von ner beachpartz in rio den janeiro will nochh zockeen und mein server isttg downn!1
> 
> QUE MERDA 1!!
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsay01 (10. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen aller seits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich lasse mich mal überraschen was Blizz gegen die Serverabbrüche unternommen hat. Bei mir wars gestern im ca. 10 Min.Takt. Ärgerlich wenn man im raid und bei einem Bosskampf ist. Wie waren da so eure Erfahrungen ? Ach ja, Erstmal kanne kaffe und paar Brötchen hinstell .Guten Appetit


----------



## Xerodes (10. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen!
Ich bedien mich ma bei Brötchen und Kaffe und lass ein paar Stück Kuchen da!

Also Gestern war auf Blutdurst echt schlimm. Normales Spielen ist kaum mehr möglich in den Abendstunden. Selbst um Post aus dem Briefkasten zu bekommen braucht man eine Stunde. Beim Auktionator kann man auch nichts mehr kaufen und wenn man im Raid einen Boss legt kann man ihn nicht richtig Looten. Ich hoffe Blizzard tut heute etwas dagegen!

Einen schönen Mittwoch Morgen wünsch ich euch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghorgoroth (10. Februar 2010)

Moin, moin!

Heute könnte ich mal den ganzen Vormittag zocken, was ja nicht oft der Fall ist, und dann bemerkt man beim einloggen das es ja Mitwoch ist und die Server down sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ironie des Schicksals^^


----------



## Dini (10. Februar 2010)

So schauts aus!
Einfach locker bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solostraran (10. Februar 2010)

Xerodes schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> Ich bedien mich ma bei Brötchen und Kaffe und lass ein paar Stück Kuchen da!
> 
> Also Gestern war auf Blutdurst echt schlimm. Normales Spielen ist kaum mehr möglich in den Abendstunden. Selbst um Post aus dem Briefkasten zu bekommen braucht man eine Stunde. Beim Auktionator kann man auch nichts mehr kaufen und wenn man im Raid einen Boss legt kann man ihn nicht richtig Looten. Ich hoffe Blizzard tut heute etwas dagegen!
> ...



also auf Thrall war es nur unterhalb von Dalaran schlimm. die Eventmobs konnte man gar nicht mehr richtig bekämpfen; zu viele spieler wohl in der gegend...


----------



## mk77 (10. Februar 2010)

Morgen an alle, 

hoffe das die das hinbekommen mit blutdurst...konnte gestern nicht einmal die post vom bankchar nehmen 
(Mal´Ganis)


----------



## benbaehm (10. Februar 2010)

es ging gestern echt mal garnichts.... ich finde es wirklich lächerlich. bin gestern in ZG gewiped, weil man überhaupt nicht gesehen hat, wer oder was einen angreift. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber raiden/inis oder so war eh nicht zu denken. mein einziger freier tag zu zocken diese woche und ich schaffe nur 2 bosse in zg und die raptoren-quest in un´goro. toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja, drücken wir mal die daumen, dass es bald wieder läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## weddingcrusher (10. Februar 2010)

ich bin ja enttäuscht von dem video was nach dem arthas down kommt ... echt schlecht finde ich ... da streiten die sich dann zum schluss drum wer sein leben wegwerfen darf und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob dis bolvar sein soll (ja der bolvar der vor der zita im gift der untoten den löffel abgegeben hat) oder wer anders der dann als feuerzeug imitat auf dem thron sitzt ... aber naja ich würde sagen  ... bäääh WoW hat schon bessere videos gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (10. Februar 2010)

Ach, was lob ich mir meinen wenig bevölkerten Server auf nem scheinbar wenig bevölkerten Realmpool. QQ
Egal, die Wartung is ganz praktisch, kann ich vor der Klausur noch lernen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morituri (10. Februar 2010)

Wunderschönen Mittwochmorgen zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethclaw (10. Februar 2010)

Bin gespannt ob man hute wieder ab 18 uhr mit Unspielbaren Laggs zukämpfen hat , letzn 2 Raid Tage sin deswegn ausgefalln :<


----------



## Ramm (10. Februar 2010)

weddingcrusher schrieb:


> ich bin ja enttäuscht von dem video was nach dem arthas down kommt ... echt schlecht finde ich ... da streiten die sich dann zum schluss drum wer sein leben wegwerfen darf und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob dis bolvar sein soll (ja der bolvar der vor der zita im gift der untoten den löffel abgegeben hat) oder wer anders der dann als feuerzeug imitat auf dem thron sitzt ... aber naja ich würde sagen ... bäääh WoW hat schon bessere videos gesehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jop ... als ich es das erste mal sah konnt ich mir das lachen nur schwer verkneifen. Find die Idee an sich Endbosse mit einen kleinen Video abzuschließen ganz gut aber das Video war mir zu lahm. Bin anderes von Blizzard gewohnt. Mehr Action etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber was will man machen^^ 

Schon wieder Mittwoch :> *ausnBettfall*

Guten Morgen


----------



## Glomslín (10. Februar 2010)

juhu heute wieder mal schulfrei

aber erst mal guten morgen ihr alle da draussen vor den bildschirmen

so bin dann erst mal frühstück machen und kaffe kochen


----------



## xx-elf (10. Februar 2010)

Eine wundervoll friedlichen und beschaulichen guten Morgen ihr alle

*Kekse und Cola hinstell* <3


----------



## erak (10. Februar 2010)

guten MÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖRGEN!!!!!!

*mal en [Frühstück] Hinstell*


----------



## Hordlerkiller (10. Februar 2010)

moin ihr hab ihr auch schneefall bei euch zu melden ^^

FDS grüsst


----------



## Flyme (10. Februar 2010)

Hallo Ihr Frühaufsteher!!
Und ja bei uns ist auch Schneefall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (10. Februar 2010)

moin @all

also hier in berlin schneits wie hulle....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (10. Februar 2010)

Schneefall? Du meinst Blizzard *g*, gut das Internet noch da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mortuorum (10. Februar 2010)

Moinsen ^^ ...

*kaffee für alle hinstellt* ...

so, ich geh erstmal schnee weg schippen ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (10. Februar 2010)

hei flyme warum weinste aus freude das es schneefall gibt oder was ist los ?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (10. Februar 2010)

Tipp: Klicke in diese Box um den Editor zu laden


----------



## m-a-g-g-i (10. Februar 2010)

So erstmal guten morgen zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War schon brötchen holen für meine eltern und mich, und hab sehr gut geschlafen 

Nur war es sehr kalt draußen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arenasturm (10. Februar 2010)

moin zusammen...boah dieser schnee -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (10. Februar 2010)

so an alle die fds zoggen möchte ich mich über die runenstoff preise von 120 g das stack beschweren horde seite


----------



## Dini (10. Februar 2010)

Oh von dem Vid wusst ich noch nichts, hab mir zwar den bossfight angesehen, aber das muss ich doch gleich mal schaun...
Ach ja, was heißt denn hier Frühaufsteher? *aufn Tacho blinzel*
hihi


----------



## Benzka (10. Februar 2010)

Man bei mir liegt gar kein Schnee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber Hessen (Wiesbaden) trifft es eh nie wirklich so richtig.
So ich hock schon auf der Arbeit und fang jetzt mal an was zu schaffen =)
Viel spaß euch noch^^


----------



## Torock2205 (10. Februar 2010)

Moin moin zusammen.
*Kaffee und Mohnschnecken rumreich*


----------



## Lúmea (10. Februar 2010)

In Rheinland Pfalz starker Schneefall und Glatteis und ich war schon um 4 Uhr raus Zeitung austragen bei minus 7grad gefüllt wie minus 20grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (10. Februar 2010)

Burgdorf / Kr. Hannover ... Schnee ohne Ende ! Und na ja wie schon seit Tagen is das Streusalz alle ich freu mich schion um 16 Uhr auf Arbeit zu fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flyme (10. Februar 2010)

ja, es reicht denke ich so langsam mit dem schnee und der kälte!!!
wünsche mir so langsam aber sicher den frühling! immer kalte füße,nasse klamotten usw.
nee es reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (10. Februar 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> so an alle die fds zoggen möchte ich mich über die runenstoff preise von 120 g das stack beschweren horde seite




krass.bei uns aufm blutkessel sind die runenstoff-stacks bei 4,50G....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (10. Februar 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> so an alle die fds zoggen möchte ich mich über die runenstoff preise von 120 g das stack beschweren horde seite



Hmm bei uns sinds 10g ca. spielen hat nicht vile Twinks auf FdS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xlania (10. Februar 2010)

Moin Moin

Hamburg Schnee bis der Arzt kommt.....


----------



## Ephilio (10. Februar 2010)

Moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Will endlich meine 6 Forstmarken für die T10 Schultern haben, aaaaaaaaah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (10. Februar 2010)

jo die preise sind grausam muss deswegen als hexer nach westlichen pestländerich 
und auf den letzten feld farmen -.- aber netherstoff hab ich genug hehe ^^


----------



## Ramm (10. Februar 2010)

Um 10 ist doch früh :>

Dresden hat auch Schneefall zu melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dicke kuschelweiche Flocken.


----------



## Flyme (10. Februar 2010)

Bei uns auf Gilneas, bekommste im moment die Nordend-Kräuter echt nachgeschmissen!
Dafür bezahlt man für die Kräuter aus Classic Zeiten horende Preise. Ein Stack Gromsblut z.b. geht für knapp 100g über die theke! da lohnt sich das farmen in den alten gebieten wieder^^!


----------



## Æzørt (10. Februar 2010)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAA SERVER DWON WAAAAAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so heute daily machen und ak 10/25 dann hab ich mein neues trinket


----------



## Solostraran (10. Februar 2010)

auf Thrall wird immer und imemr wieder Mithril gesucht. ist Gefragter als alles andere als erz...


----------



## Flyme (10. Februar 2010)

am mittwoch vor 11 uhr server down?? komisch,wahr doch noch nie so......^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (10. Februar 2010)

moin zusammen, alles fit bei euch?

*Auf server Start wart*

naja hier nochmal ne runde Kaffee und Tee mit Belegten Schrippen


mfg


----------



## Ephilio (10. Februar 2010)

Æzørt schrieb:


> so heute daily machen und ak 10/25 dann hab ich mein neues trinket



Genau so schaut es bei mir auch aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Allerdings, die T10 Feral Schultern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flyme (10. Februar 2010)

danke für den kaffee das hilft !


----------



## Tacko1990 (10. Februar 2010)

Jena schöne flöckchen... grad von da uni daheim un erst ma kaffeemaschine anmachen un mitbewohner mit schlechter musik quälen =D


----------



## Flyme (10. Februar 2010)

hoffe mal, das diese woche ein paar addons aktualisiert werde,z.b. atlas loot,mob info usw.


----------



## blaQmind (10. Februar 2010)

atlas loot ^^
ja wär nice ne aktualisierung


----------



## Hordlerkiller (10. Februar 2010)

bei mir sind die schwertgriffe aus grube und reflektion so 14500 g wert im ah auf FDS


----------



## Solostraran (10. Februar 2010)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Genau so schaut es bei mir auch aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmmmm... sollte ich die 100+ frostmarken vielleicht doch mal in die T10-brust investieren?...


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (10. Februar 2010)

Hab auch um die 170 Frostmarken bei meinem Magier und kann mich nciht entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephilio (10. Februar 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> bei mir sind die schwertgriffe aus grube und reflektion so 14500 g wert im ah auf FDS



Hier auf Nozdormu so ca. 13k - überlege mir das Teil für den DK zu holen, mal sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (10. Februar 2010)

Darmstadt MiniFlocken~

Btw,einer nen Farbvorschlag für ne Aura von PowerAuras, die nah am Boss in dem ganzen Spellblingbling farblich nicht total untergeht?! xD


----------



## crewean (10. Februar 2010)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Hier auf Nozdormu so ca. 13k - überlege mir das Teil für den DK zu holen, mal sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Bei uns auf ony sind sie auch ca 10-15k wert, hab jetzt einen für mein Warri twink für 7,5k gekriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1337Stalker (10. Februar 2010)

Schnee im Sauerland. Mit Roller um 14 uhr zur arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (10. Februar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Darmstadt MiniFlocken~
> 
> Btw,einer nen Farbvorschlag für ne Aura von PowerAuras, die nah am Boss in dem ganzen Spellblingbling farblich nicht total untergeht?! xD



Lass doch Symbol einblenden das sieht man vllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephilio (10. Februar 2010)

crewean schrieb:


> Bei uns auf ony sind sie auch ca 10-15k wert, hab jetzt einen für mein Warri twink für 7,5k gekriegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Net schlecht Herr Specht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Glückwunsch!

Renne immer noch mit der schrottigen Axt aus Grube von Saron rum -,-


----------



## Solostraran (10. Februar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Darmstadt MiniFlocken~
> 
> Btw,einer nen Farbvorschlag für ne Aura von PowerAuras, die nah am Boss in dem ganzen Spellblingbling farblich nicht total untergeht?! xD



schwarz?


----------



## Ephilio (10. Februar 2010)

Nozdormu ist oben, bis nächste Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BB


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (10. Februar 2010)

Servus... 

Kirchheim bei München... Schneefall und -7 Grad!

Hoffe das wird nicht noch mehr... heute abend geht mein Flieger Richtung Heimat!


*Daumen drück das die laags nach der Wartung heute aufhören!*


----------



## Shadria (10. Februar 2010)

Ui... Seite 2500... da muss ich mich schnell verewiglichen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (10. Februar 2010)

Mal ne frage kennt wer ne Seite für diese Zitat Dinger (mir fällt der Name nciht ein) wie bei mir eben auch sind wo man Name und so der Chars sieht ... wo aber nicht so groß sind da ich gerne meine 6 Chars da Unterbringen möchte aber nciht jedes Forum zuspammen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solostraran (10. Februar 2010)

Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum schrieb:


> Hab auch um die 170 Frostmarken bei meinem Magier und kann mich nciht entscheiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



8x Saronit kaufen und verhökern. Auf Thrall ~2k gold/stück


----------



## TheDoggy (10. Februar 2010)

Hm, Ticho auch, nice!


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (10. Februar 2010)

Solostraran schrieb:


> 8x Saronit kaufen und verhökern. Auf Thrall ~2k gold/stück



Na ja Gold brauch ich nicht ... also von dem her ...


----------



## Solostraran (10. Februar 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> Ui... Seite 2500... da muss ich mich schnell verewiglichen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ha! und ich ganz oben. mal sehen, wer dei 50k bekommt...

edit: 3 to go ^^


----------



## RedShirt (10. Februar 2010)

Hier siehts aus wie in Eiskrone.
Tolle Show.

Ich will noch ein Addon vor Cataclysm: Sunny Beach.
Quests am Strand, leichte Getränke, angenehmes Ambiente.

Ich kann das Frostzeugs langsam nicht mehr sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob heut abend die Server wieder normal laufen, werden wir wohl sehen müssen.
Wär gut.


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (10. Februar 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Hier siehts aus wie in Eiskrone.
> Tolle Show.
> 
> Ich will noch ein Addon vor Cataclysm: Sunny Beach.
> ...



Ich kanns auch nimmer sheen das weiß drausen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solostraran (10. Februar 2010)

Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum schrieb:


> Na ja Gold brauch ich nicht ... also von dem her ...



8x saronit kaufen und verschenken :-o


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (10. Februar 2010)

Solostraran schrieb:


> 8x saronit kaufen und verschenken :-o



Löl und ja Gz zum 50k Beitrag ^^


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (10. Februar 2010)

Nethersturm on man sieht sich nächste Woche !


----------



## Solostraran (10. Februar 2010)

Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum schrieb:


> Löl und ja Gz zum 50k Beitrag ^^



ty. gibts das jetzt ein eigenes ingame - pet dafür? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (10. Februar 2010)

Solostraran schrieb:


> ty. gibts das jetzt ein eigenes ingame - pet dafür?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bestimmt und nen Drachen so ne fliegende 50000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (10. Februar 2010)

FDS ist oben nah dan bis mittwoch


----------



## mk77 (10. Februar 2010)

dauert ja nimmer lange bis die server kommen

Hör gerade: Suicide Silence: No pity for a coward 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bortarythor (10. Februar 2010)

Terrordar is offen


----------



## Gliothiel (17. Februar 2010)

Stellt Euch vor es ist Mittwoch und die Server sind nicht down. Ist das nun gewollt? Oder ist das Lag heut so groß, dass wir es nicht bemerken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (17. Februar 2010)

Something.. smells fishy...


----------



## Daylife (17. Februar 2010)

Mittwoch. 7 Uhr. Schneesturm. Doch das Haar sitzt ^^


----------



## Tolan (17. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen Kaffee hinstell............


----------



## ChaosErmel (17. Februar 2010)

Oh Nein...ist wirklich schon wieder Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt hat das Leben für 6 Stunden keinen Sinn mehr...ich glaube ja das in der Zeit die Selbstmordrate immer am grössten ist... und wer hat Schuld? Blizz natürlich...


----------



## Netdog (17. Februar 2010)

Leute... die Server sind NICHT down...


----------



## Shadowfax (17. Februar 2010)

ein wunder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dabei hängt der scheiss die letzte zeit so dermassen das die mal was machen sollten !!!! is ja nich zum aushalten ^^


----------



## Netdog (17. Februar 2010)

jo wäre mal nice wenn sie was tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber naja so kann man wenigstens zocken... und morgens ises ja normal eigentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintflas (17. Februar 2010)

Diesmal ist Blizzard eindeutig zu weit gegangen! 

Das ist reiner Betrug! Die können doch nicht einfach so am Mittwoch die Server weiterlaufen lassen!

Ich verlange eine sofortige Downtime  für mindestens 12 Stunden!



*verteilt Fackeln und Heugabeln*


----------



## Gliothiel (17. Februar 2010)

Sie machen einen auf Verwirrtaktik

Derzeit keine Server down, dafür am Abend wieder Megalags 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Blizz hat immer neue Überraschungen parat


----------



## Mebo (17. Februar 2010)

Schönen Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (17. Februar 2010)

Die Server sind on (???) und der Thread ist leer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Frustcola und Kekse an alle, die wie ich noch auf der Arbeit hocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFg
xx-elf(chen)


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. Februar 2010)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen!

Hm, ziemlich verwaist hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Auf der Arbeit herrscht auch Totenstille, fast alle unterwegs.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. Februar 2010)

Einmal Kaffee hinstellen

Und ne Packung Aspirin für die Faschingskater u Miezen 

Ist mein letzter Mittwochsthread wo ich noch kein Grufti bin


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. Februar 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Ist mein letzter Mittwochsthread wo ich noch kein Grufti bin


Sag jetzt nicht, du wirst in den nächsten Tagen greisenhafte 20 Jahre alt?! Oder gar noch älter??


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. Februar 2010)

jo älter Grufties haben wir die genannt die die 30 erreicht haben


----------



## xx-elf (17. Februar 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Einmal Kaffee hinstellen
> 
> Und ne Packung Aspirin für die Faschingskater u Miezen
> 
> Ist mein letzter Mittwochsthread wo ich noch kein Grufti bin




Ist schon wieder Fasching ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine Güte und ich habe grade erst Valentinstag überlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Sag jetzt nicht, du wirst in den nächsten Tagen greisenhafte 20 Jahre alt?! Oder gar noch älter??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Also ich bin 20 und keine Greisin


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. Februar 2010)

@Tweetycat
Das ist ja schon episch, ach was red ich, legendär!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall ne coole Party.


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. Februar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Also ich bin 20 und keine Greisin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


"Greisenhaft" war ironisch gemeint. Wobei die Ironie vielleicht auch nur erkennbar ist, wenn man mein Geburtsjahr kennt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glomslín (17. Februar 2010)

guten morgen

jaja das gute alte asperin hilft ware wunder nach langen nächten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jop ich wünsche dir auch eine schöne party

naja und nun wünscht mir glück habe nun mündliche prüfung in Erdkunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. Februar 2010)

Ich drück die Daumen. Hoffe, du hast fleissig gelernt!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zazuu (17. Februar 2010)

Ich will doch nur Spielen, komm blizz lass mich ran.. hää.. rein... hää... zocken, ach ihr wisst was ich mein^^


----------



## Zazuu (17. Februar 2010)

Daylife schrieb:


> Mittwoch. 7 Uhr. Schneesturm. Doch das Haar sitzt ^^



3 Wetter Taff? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (17. Februar 2010)

Sind die server net wieder da? :>


----------



## Zazuu (17. Februar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Sind die server net wieder da? :>




Nicht wieder, sondern die ganze Zeit :O
Ich fühl mich wie als hätt ich ein Ü-Ei geöffnet...
* Überraschung*


----------



## xx-elf (17. Februar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Sind die server net wieder da? :>




Sie waren nie weg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ps: Ahoi Mindadar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glomslín (17. Februar 2010)

ja es isr voll bracht ich lebe noch und die 2 habe ich sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und SOOOOO schwer war es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nun noch reli und bio und dann ab nach hause der hunter wartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gliothiel (17. Februar 2010)

Genau das, sie waren gar nicht weg. Da ist Mittwoch, man rennt schon in aller früh an den PC um schnell noch was zu erledigen, denkt sich, gleich kommt Warnung und Server gehen down - dann schaut man auf die Uhr und *kreisch* es ist was anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (17. Februar 2010)

Naja muss eh arbeiten mir ist wyne ob die Server on/off sind, aber der Thread hier ist soo leer und ich hab nix zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (17. Februar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Sie waren nie weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach nicht? mhm <,< Guten morgen elf ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. Februar 2010)

Pfff, heute kommt einfach keine große Arbeitslust auf. Im Hinterkopf immer der Gedanke, dass im Moment bei uns die Kernarbeitzeit ausser Kraft ist und man einfach so losgehen könnte. Hmm, nur sammeln sich dann die Minusstunden schneller als nervige Glücksanhänger.


----------



## Neneko89 (17. Februar 2010)

Ich hab jetz grade Projekt (Webseiten mit Joomla usw.) Dann noch Buchhaltung und mein Mage is wieder an der Reihe xD


----------



## Delröy1 (24. Februar 2010)

muhuhuhuhuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu frühstück!


----------



## Lpax (24. Februar 2010)

Moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kaaaafffffffffeeeeeeeeeee...suchen gehen.^^


----------



## Illuminatos (24. Februar 2010)

*Gääähn*
Wunderschönen Guten Morgen, werte Buffed-User :-)
Ich hasse Mittwoch^^ vor der Arbeit eigentlich immer noch mal schnell einloggen und Sachen ins AH kloppen, damit sie verkauft sind zum Feierabend. Aber nöö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is ja Mittwoch.
Wünsche euch dann mal einen Schönen, Schneelosen und nicht-glatten Tag :-)

Illuminatos


----------



## Delröy1 (24. Februar 2010)

abends vorm pennen gehn rein kloppen auf 24h kommt aufs selbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ey bäcker hat erst in 20 min auf was soll der mist!!!!!1111111einelf (brötchen need)


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (24. Februar 2010)

Was für´n Käse,steh ich an meinem freien Tag extra früh auf um meine Spielsucht zu stillen und die kommen mit Wartungsarbeiten.

Was genau soll das sein???

- Straßen Ausbesserungsarbeiten in Sturmwind?
- Müllereimer leeren in Dalaran?
- tote Spieler in ICC vom Boden kratzen und auf die Mülldeponie werfen?

Ganz klar ein Fall für die Akte X.


Und jetzt erst mal Kaffee holen und trotzdem versuchen sich einzuloggen ;P


----------



## Delröy1 (24. Februar 2010)

ich hab brööööööööööööööööööööööötchen jubel jubel freu freu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drymon (24. Februar 2010)

Juten Morjen Jemeinde.

Hoffe wohl geruht zu haben und die "Filtertüte" in der Kaffeemaschine ist nicht umgeklappt wie bei mir. 
Hab nun ein koffeinhaltiges Heißgetränk, wo ich immer noch den Tassenboden sehen kann. ...aber Schmerz adelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daryst (24. Februar 2010)

Moin Leute !
Zum Glück hat ich ersten beiden frei, aber nun direkt Mathe leistungskurs...*kotz*.


----------



## Lúmea (24. Februar 2010)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Was für´n Käse,steh ich an meinem freien Tag extra früh auf um meine Spielsucht zu stillen und die kommen mit Wartungsarbeiten.
> 
> Was genau soll das sein???
> 
> ...



Einen Wunderschönen guten Morgen Liebe Buffed gemeinde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*stellt ein grossen kirb Brötchen mit frischen Kaffee und allerlei wurst und käse auf den Tisch.*

Ich hoffe doch das ihr besser geschlafen habt als wie ich ^^ 


Und Olle schnepfe das frage ich mich auch immer ich hoffe mal das die heute die lags und so weiter mal beseitigen damit man wieder ordentlich raiden gehen kann ist ja schlimm in letzter zeit.

*beisst ins Marmeladenbrötchen rein*


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (24. Februar 2010)

guten morgen :-)


----------



## Naxtar (24. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen  ihr darauf wartenden das die Server wieder hoch fahren ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathclaws09 (24. Februar 2010)

tag auch 

man ich will einloggen ^^


----------



## Chakata (24. Februar 2010)

morgen ....


ehm, wie kann ich den hier irgendwo eine Signatur eintragen?

bb


----------



## Alexanya (24. Februar 2010)

mit einer tasse kaffe und einem guten frühstück lässt sich die zeit auch rum kriegen


----------



## Delröy1 (24. Februar 2010)

man sollte denken die leute wüssten dass an einem mmittwoch eine waruntg ist,nicht weil es schon jahrelang so ist nein, weil es sogar 24h vorher angepriesen wird!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (24. Februar 2010)

und erstmal einen "eimer" kaffee für alle



(________________________________)²


----------



## Ochjoh (24. Februar 2010)

einen wunderschönen und herzerfrischenden guten morgen! grade die gummistiefel gecheckt und bereitgestellt, es regnet und taut hier an der elbemündung im alten land/kehdinger land. hoffentlich sind die pumpen am deich fit, wir liegen hier so 5m unter dem meeresspiegel, und ohne pumpen wirds ne feuchte sache!


----------



## ErwinGT (24. Februar 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> man sollte denken die leute wüssten dass an einem mmittwoch eine waruntg ist,nicht weil es schon jahrelang so ist nein, weil es sogar 24h vorher angepriesen wird!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zudem kommt die Tatsache das der Mensch ein Gewohnheitstier ist und sich an so einen Mittwoch längst gewöhnt haben sollte.


----------



## Dini (24. Februar 2010)

Huhu! *wink*
Mal wieder Mittwoch, jaja^^


----------



## Sonsbecker (24. Februar 2010)

Aber, wie oft steht "Wartungsarbeiten" drauf und es sind keine drin, siehe heute vor einer Woche


----------



## soul6 (24. Februar 2010)

Auch von mir einen schönen guten Morgen ! (genauso Kaffee rüber reich )

Mich triffts ja heute nicht so, da Schreibtisch vor Arbeit übergeht und "nix is heut" mit wow-zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
randy


----------



## ErwinGT (24. Februar 2010)

Achja, wo bleibt meine Erziehung. Erstmal nen guten Morgen an alle Suchtis hier.
Laßt uns die Zeit ein wenig sinnvoll gestalten. Erstmal ein schönes Müsli frühstücken...............................na, hats geschmeckt? Alles klar, dann kanns losgehen *jedem ne Wiimote in die Hand drücke und Wii Fit anschmeiße* boah seit ja jetzt schon am schwitzen........................nix mehr gewohnt oder was? HEH HEH

Is ja gut, trinkt euren Kaffee..........................pft, Zocker.


----------



## Dini (24. Februar 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> ehm, wie kann ich den hier irgendwo eine Signatur eintragen?


In deinem Profil kannst du das einfügen, achte aber bitte auf die vorgegebenen Richtlinien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naxtar (24. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sicher wissen das alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

holt euch einen guten Kaffe,seit froh das Blizz an den Servern arbeitet um was auch immer zu beheben worüber viele Ingame meckern .
schmiert euch ne Stulle ^^bevor ihr nachher auf Grund der Zockerei nicht zum Essen kommt


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Freut euch eures Lebens ,mal ne Ladung Food in die Mitte stellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowfax (24. Februar 2010)

guten morgen liebe buffedgemeinde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich wünsch euch allen einen angenehmen tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



heut morgen dacht ich mir so na gehste mal 1k und was war WARTUNGSARBEITEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



son mist ^^


----------



## WolfofPain (24. Februar 2010)

Moin


----------



## Masamune (24. Februar 2010)

*gähn* zeit mal hausaufgaben zu machen...nachher gibbet Quel'delar..sobald..ihr wisst schon>.<


----------



## Hortensie (24. Februar 2010)

Maul. 

Nun sitze ich hier mit einem unerwarteten freien Tag (Bin AU, weil mir ein Weisheitszahn gezogen wurde), und es ist Mittwoch.
Nun knn ich gegen die Schmerzen nicht mal nen Orc verprügeln gehen.

*Am Kaffee schlürf, hoffend, das ich heute schon wieder Koffeein zu mir nehmen darf*


----------



## xx-elf (24. Februar 2010)

Endlich Mittwoch und dann so was hier nur tote Hose, mir schwant mein geliebter Mittwochsthread hat seine beste Zeit hinter sich *schnüff*.



Naja mein mimimi wird daran nix ändern, also raus mit der guten Laune, trotz (mimimi?) der Arbeit und des beschissenen Wetters.





Guuuuuuuten Morgen an allllö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Cola und Kekse rausstell* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## indi92 (24. Februar 2010)

uarghhh*streck*

*kaffe hol*

*kopf kratz*

liegt irgendwas an so?^^

diskussionsmäßig mein ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mir ist langweilig


----------



## dergrossegonzo (24. Februar 2010)

Ein weiterer, glorreicher Mittwochmorgen an dem Wartungsarbeiten stattfinden.

Bitte warten Sie....

_*zur Kaffeemaschine schlurf*_


----------



## Shadowfax (24. Februar 2010)

mir auch ^^

wie findet ihr das abschneiden der deutschen bei Olympia ? abgesehn vom deutschen eishockey team das 8:2 gegen Canada verloren hat ^^


----------



## Ragebringer (24. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen liebe Leute^^

einen eiskalten schneebedeckten frostwinterlichen Gruß aus dem hohen Norden xD Zum Glück gibt es Vorhänge die mir diesen Anblick ersparen weil ich das weiße Zeugs langsam echt nicht mehr sehen kann ;-)


*erstmal n schönen Tee hol und Antibiotika einwerf*


----------



## xx-elf (24. Februar 2010)

Shadowfax schrieb:


> mir auch ^^
> 
> wie findet ihr das abschneiden der deutschen bei Olympia ? abgesehn vom deutschen eishockey team das 8:2 gegen Canada verloren hat ^^



Kann sein das ich mich irre aber lag Deutschland nicht im letzten Durchschnitt auf Platz 1 im Medallienspiegel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeratGonzo (24. Februar 2010)

Kaffee - check

Brote - check

Rechner an - check

WoW - down

Was nun?

Ach verdammt, arbeiten....


----------



## Shadowfax (24. Februar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Kann sein das ich mich irre aber lag Deutschland nicht im letzten Durchschnitt auf Platz 1 im Medallienspiegel?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jupp nur die usa is wieder vor uns ^^

siehe da ^^


----------



## Sonsbecker (24. Februar 2010)

Shadowfax schrieb:


> mir auch ^^
> 
> wie findet ihr das abschneiden der deutschen bei Olympia ? abgesehn vom deutschen eishockey team das 8:2 gegen Canada verloren hat ^^




den umständen entsprechend gut - einige top-leute allerdings haben ihren horizont wohl überschritten. aber, die teilnahme zählt, wie es immer so schön gesagt wird


----------



## Kirr & Co. (24. Februar 2010)

Morgen zusammen! Ach der Mittwoch-Thread... lange mitgelesen und nun endlich mal im Forum angemeldet. Das heißt ich widme dem Mittwoch-Thread meinen allerersten Post! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ui Kaffee hätt ich jetzt auch gern, hab aber keinen mehr im Haus. Und unter Menschen gehen.... naja ^^


----------



## Dini (24. Februar 2010)

Dann mal Willkommen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (24. Februar 2010)

@ Kirr: Willkommen im Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kirr & Co. (24. Februar 2010)

@ Dini & Haegr@Ysera
 Danke euch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hol mir jetzt Frühstück. Geht einfach nicht mehr anders ^^ Wenn ich zurück bin möchte ich mindestens 3 Seiten neue Posts zum lesen haben!

Bis gleich

*
*


----------



## tobse2004 (24. Februar 2010)

uiuiuiui
*Premiere!!!*

Guten Morgen,

mein erster Post hier,
und das nur weil ich heute mit einer schlimmen Erkältung daheim geblieben bin,
und dachte spielst halt bissl,
das lenkt von den Unannehmlichkeiten ab.
Also WoW gestartet,
und ich musste mit Erschrecken feststellen das heute Mittwoch ist.
also werde ich wohl noch etwas im Forum stöbern und mal was frühstücken.

Viel Spaß euch heute noch.


----------



## Ahramanyu (24. Februar 2010)

Morgen.


----------



## Shadowfax (24. Februar 2010)

dann mal guten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

muss in ner stunde erstmal mit meiner katze zum tierarzt


----------



## xx-elf (24. Februar 2010)

Kirr schrieb:


> @ Dini & Haegr@Ysera
> Danke euch!
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist die richtige Einstellung und achja Willkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yatas (24. Februar 2010)

Moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crime88 (24. Februar 2010)

BOHA DIE SOLLEN MA DIE SERVER HOCHFAHRE WILL ZOCKE HAB HEUT EXTRA DIE SCHULE GESCHWAENZT ICH HALTSN IMME AS_ ))(=(((


----------



## Meeragus (24. Februar 2010)

moin ihr Suchties 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mehlaach (24. Februar 2010)

Moin.

Sitze hier in der Schule und kann eh net zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traxda (24. Februar 2010)

Moin, Moin.Vor ca 2-3 Wochen hatten wir es ja auch schon mal im Mittwochs-Thread. Was ist bei euch aktuell Weekly ?Also auf dem Server Theradras ist aktuell wieder Malygos dran, vorige Woche übrigens auch schon...


----------



## crime88 (24. Februar 2010)

Naja ok dann geh ich erstmal die neue Folge Lost gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumbumlee (24. Februar 2010)

Bei mir auf rajaxx ist diese Woche erster Boss aus icc als weekly.....aber es ist ja mittwoch :-)


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (24. Februar 2010)

Warum haben wir Ingame eigentlich keine Socken?

Stiefel tragen ohne Socken ist unangenehm,fördert die Blasenbildung und den Fußgeruch.


----------



## WolfofPain (24. Februar 2010)

an die ganzen Möchtegern Krieger : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb6yzXA7DhA !!!	

sehr beeindruckendr Spieler .. leider pre Bc .. und sicher auch ein Alter Hut den viele kennen ...


----------



## Shadowfax (24. Februar 2010)

bei uns auf Kel´thuzad is[font="arial, tahoma, verdana, helvetica"]t Sartharion der Onyxwächter weekly[/font]


----------



## Deathclaws09 (24. Februar 2010)

auf eredar gleich um 11 mal schnell noth the plaguebringer in naxx umhaun (weekly)


----------



## Dini (24. Februar 2010)

*Kellogg´s mampf* 
Ja ich mein bei uns ist es auch mal wieder Malygos


----------



## ink0gnito (24. Februar 2010)

Bei uns ebenfalls Malygos dran, das zweite mal hintereinander.Habs aber schon gestern mit beiden Chars gemacht^^

Btw. morgen liebes Buffed team <:

*CoD MW2 Online starten, bis WoW server on kommen..

Edit.: Achja, komme aus Sen'Jin :&#8250;


----------



## Ahramanyu (24. Februar 2010)

Kel'Thuzad, Sartharion. Also wieder Gemetzel am Portstein.

*Dini knuddel*


----------



## Threisch (24. Februar 2010)

Bei uns ist der Leviathan drannen.. -_-

Für Cata habe ich mir überlegt einen Zwergen Schami zu machen..?
ich glaube das hätte irgendwie noch style. mehr oder weniger.. eigentlich garnicht -.- aber immernoch besser als ein Schlumpf.


----------



## Super PePe (24. Februar 2010)

moment .. relog .. buffed error ..brb


----------



## Narcotic_Freakshow (24. Februar 2010)

Traxda schrieb:


> Was ist bei euch aktuell Weekly ?Also auf dem Server Theradras ist aktuell wieder Malygos dran, vorige Woche übrigens auch schon...



Auf Lothar ist's Ignis.


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Februar 2010)

Bei uns auf Die Aldor muss Sartharion wieder dran glauben^^

Apropo muss mal gucken ob der Server on ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edith hat geguckt und sagt alle Server sind off ^^


----------



## Shadowfax (24. Februar 2010)

vor 11 uhr wird da eh nichts passieren und dardurch das die letzen mittwoch nichts gemacht haben wird das vieleicht auch wieder länger dauern ^^


----------



## Dini (24. Februar 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> *Dini knuddel*


*reknuddel* 

Server sollen laut Info um 11 wieder on gehen.


----------



## WolfofPain (24. Februar 2010)

auf Onyxia is Klingenschuppe ^^ 

meiner meinung nach sollten die mal die Bosse weiter hinten ansetzen in älteren Raid damit die Spieler die villt noch nit so gut Eqipt sind auch noch etwas mehr davon haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
..fänd ich eine Gute Sache !


----------



## Sethclaw (24. Februar 2010)

Moin @ all, auf Madmortem is nur uldu weekly ^^ Ignis, dann xt & diesmal Klingenschuppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meeragus (24. Februar 2010)

so bin dann mal auf arbeit bis denne


----------



## Vizard (24. Februar 2010)

Schon wieder Mittwoch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anub'Rekhan ist bei uns derzeit Weekly. War letzte Woche auch schon so .......
Mit Cataclysm wird sich erst einmal schön ein Goblin Magier hoch gelevelt und danach kommt dann noch ein Troll Druide.

MfG Vizard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chakata (24. Februar 2010)

WolfofPain schrieb:


> an die ganzen Möchtegern Krieger : http://www.youtube.c...h?v=tb6yzXA7DhA !!!
> 
> sehr beeindruckendr Spieler .. leider pre Bc .. und sicher auch ein Alter Hut den viele kennen ...



Und was gibt es da so tolles zu sehen das beeindruckend sein soll? Erkenne da irgendwie gar nix. Genauso spannend wie statisches Bildrauschen aber bei dem hat man wenigstens Ton.


----------



## GeratGonzo (24. Februar 2010)

bei uns war es noth aus naxx, direkt mal im 10er und 25er gestern nacht gehauen^^


----------



## Taza_the_Troll (24. Februar 2010)

Wie Herr Obscurity schon gesagt hat. Auf Ony isses der Drache aus Uldu =) 

*kaffee schlürf*

hab ich aber noch nicht gemacht. Erst heute


----------



## Tezja (24. Februar 2010)

finds blöd, dass auf keltzhuzad immer nur der gleiche mist kommt.. naxx, sarth, levi...letztens war mal ignis..will endlich mal was neues...maly war noch gar nit


----------



## Shadowfax (24. Februar 2010)

Tezja schrieb:


> finds blöd, dass auf keltzhuzad immer nur der gleiche mist kommt.. naxx, sarth, levi...letztens war mal ignis..will endlich mal was neues...maly war noch gar nit



da geb ich dir recht immer der selbe müll


----------



## Kirr & Co. (24. Februar 2010)

Also das mit den 3 Seiten Posts hat ja sogar ungefähr hingehauen, auch wenn ich jetzt doppelt so lang weg war wie geplant, inkl. Einkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Re also quasi


----------



## AlleriaCrador (24. Februar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IQLk-LF1JY&feature=channel


----------



## Taza_the_Troll (24. Februar 2010)

lol Crador xD


----------



## Supermany2 (24. Februar 2010)

mmh blöd es ist Mittwoch und die server sind down^^
Und auch blöd das man das Patch noch net laden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder weiß jemad wo man es sich schon runterladen kann?


----------



## Taza_the_Troll (24. Februar 2010)

kommt heute übehaupt ein Patch?


----------



## Deathclaws09 (24. Februar 2010)

kommt heute au noch der neue patch oder wat ?


----------



## AlleriaCrador (24. Februar 2010)

Quatsch, der ist doch gerademal auf dem Testservern.


----------



## Shadria (24. Februar 2010)

Taza_the_Troll schrieb:


> kommt heute übehaupt ein Patch?


nein

Ansonsten: wusstet ihr das Elefanten die einzigen Säugetiere sind die nicht springen können? (musste einfach mal gesagt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Dini (24. Februar 2010)

AlleriaCrador schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IQLk-LF1JY&feature=channel


Ist es normal wenn man aus den Ohren blutet? *wank*




Taza_the_Troll schrieb:


> kommt heute übehaupt ein Patch?


Nein nur Wartungsarbeiten.


----------



## Taza_the_Troll (24. Februar 2010)

Mein ich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taza_the_Troll (24. Februar 2010)

:> tolles Lied <3


----------



## Shadowfax (24. Februar 2010)

AlleriaCrador schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...feature=channel



behindertes vid dumme musik der kerl is dumm die alte geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (24. Februar 2010)

...danke Taza *Blut wegwisch*
gleich viel besser^^


----------



## Sethclaw (24. Februar 2010)

Nich mal im wow forum kann man stalken, allet down ^^


----------



## Bigweeny (24. Februar 2010)

AlleriaCrador schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...feature=channel



uiuiuiui cO so früh am morgen ... mir is irgendwie komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowfax (24. Februar 2010)

so katze einpacken und zum tierarzt bringen 

bis später ^^


----------



## AlleriaCrador (24. Februar 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Ist es normal wenn man aus den Ohren blutet? *wank*




Ja, war bei mir anfangs auch so, bis meine Lautsprecher bei dem Lied ihr Geist aufgegeben haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (24. Februar 2010)

moin zusamm ich glaub mein server is down :>


----------



## Phenyl19 (24. Februar 2010)

AlleriaCrador schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...feature=channel



Ich wusste es ja schon immer, Drogen machen den Menschen nur kaputt...das ist ja grässlich


----------



## Deathclaws09 (24. Februar 2010)

das lied ist immer noch besser als der mist von mcimba aber trotzdem....


----------



## Taza_the_Troll (24. Februar 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> ...danke Taza *Blut wegwisch*
> gleich viel besser^^



Was haste du schlimmes gemacht Dini? Einrichtung aus em Fenster geworfen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kirr & Co. (24. Februar 2010)

Erste Realms kommen on. Bis jetzt isses nur Azshara


----------



## AlleriaCrador (24. Februar 2010)

Phenyl19 schrieb:


> Ich wusste es ja schon immer, Drogen machen den Menschen nur kaputt...das ist ja grässlich



Hehe, aber dass ist auch noch "harmlos" im gegensatz zu anderen Videos was der da macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Supermany2 (24. Februar 2010)

aber warum sagen dann alle das 3.3.3 heute kommt?


----------



## AlleriaCrador (24. Februar 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...feature=channel z.B ^^ Ich find, das ist dass schlimmste überhaupt :O


----------



## Dini (24. Februar 2010)

Taza_the_Troll schrieb:


> Was haste du schlimmes gemacht Dini? Einrichtung aus em Fenster geworfen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bisse Jeck?^^
Nee, aber das tat gut nach dem Link davor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kirr & Co. (24. Februar 2010)

Außerdem ist das Lied immer noch das beste bei dem Wetter!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbkaisvWMzM


----------



## Shadria (24. Februar 2010)

Supermany2 schrieb:


> aber warum sagen dann alle das 3.3.3 heute kommt?



Sie wollen dich alle nur verwirren!

*Matetee schlürf*


----------



## Taza_the_Troll (24. Februar 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Bisse Jeck?^^
> Nee, aber das tat gut nach dem Link davor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ahahaah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jo Jeck bin ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Joa das kann ich mir vorstellen das das gut tat. Freut mich deine Gefühle durch ein tolles Lied erheitert zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sôulreaper (24. Februar 2010)

Kirr schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das Lied immer noch das beste bei dem Wetter!
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=SbkaisvWMzM



ist des geil ;-)


----------



## Tellum (24. Februar 2010)

Juhu mein server ist wieder on..

Hoffe bei euch auch bald wieder =)



Liebe grüsse vom server Senjin


----------



## Taza_the_Troll (24. Februar 2010)

Kirr schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das Lied immer noch das beste bei dem Wetter!
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=SbkaisvWMzM



Wie geil ist das denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das könnte ich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cusak // Die Nachtwache (24. Februar 2010)

Na wie gehts euch^^ nur noch ein paar minuten ^^ dann geht das questen weiter jehu lv70-lv80 jehu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*ITs the FINAL COUNTDOWN haha ;D*


----------



## aufgeraucht (24. Februar 2010)

Pff, da hätte ich vor lauter Arbeit fast den Mittwochsthread verpasst.
Und beim Blick aus dem Fenster kommt mir der Gedanke, ich wäre besser im Bett geblieben und hätte den ganzen Tag verpasst.

Ach ja, Guten Morgen!


----------



## Sethclaw (24. Februar 2010)

Madmortem is on, bb all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (24. Februar 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Bisse Jeck?^^
> Nee, aber das tat gut nach dem Link davor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Woa du hast auch tage wo du mal keinen Paddelst?


----------



## Taza_the_Troll (24. Februar 2010)

Jetzt haunse grad alle ab =( ich fands grad cool hier ;D


----------



## Ahramanyu (24. Februar 2010)

Hm, bin ich alleine mit der Gesinnung, den halben Tag Videosspiel/Animeintros anhören zu können? *g*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hk6fEiRCDo0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeOZD_Jwyj8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-bi8qtT4f0


----------



## Shadria (24. Februar 2010)

AlleriaCrador schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...feature=channel



omg.... ich habs auch getan... den Link aufgerufen.... bis 2:32 hab ich ausgehalten..... dann war das Gefühl des Fremdschämens das ich auch der Kategorie Humanoid angehöre die solch ein Video der Menschheit antun einfach zu groß und ich musste es stoppen......

*weiter Matetee schlürf*


----------



## ink0gnito (24. Februar 2010)

Juhu Sen'Jin on <3
Viel spass ingame <:


----------



## Mindadar (24. Februar 2010)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Juhu Sen'Jin on <3
> Viel spass ingame <:



mimimimi zirkel noch off!


----------



## Taza_the_Troll (24. Februar 2010)

Japan Death Metal :> auch sehr nett.  

Nicht jedermanns Dingen. ICh suche eigentlich ne ganz bestimmte Band aber mir ist der Name entfallen. Auch eine japanische Band. Recht bekannt. Nein nicht Blood Stain Child oder Lost Eden.


----------



## Dini (24. Februar 2010)

Cusak schrieb:


> Na wie gehts euch^^ nur noch ein paar minuten ^^ dann geht das questen weiter jehu lv70-lv80 jehu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach ein Nachtwachler *doll wink*



Mindadar schrieb:


> Woa du hast auch tage wo du mal keinen Paddelst?


Das versteh ich jetzt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kirr & Co. (24. Februar 2010)

Norgannon ist on, ich bin dann mal weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bis die Tage


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (24. Februar 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Hm, bin ich alleine mit der Gesinnung, den halben Tag Videosspiel/Animeintros anhören zu können? *g*



Neeeee, das schaff ich auch locker den ganzen Tag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist einfach immer noch die Beste Musik.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (24. Februar 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Ach ein Nachtwachler *doll wink*
> 
> 
> Das versteh ich jetzt nicht
> ...



Mhm sonnst liest man von dir immer nur was wenn nen thread geschlossen wurde und nie im "spam" berreich zum mitspamen, machts nu klick?


----------



## Taza_the_Troll (24. Februar 2010)

Ach hier hab ichs gefunden X-Japan gibts abet leider nicht mehr. Der Sänger hat sich an einer Türklinke erhängt. Jaja 90% alle Unfälle passieren im Haushalt


----------



## Supermany2 (24. Februar 2010)

endlich^^ Zirkel ist on JUHU^^


----------



## Dini (24. Februar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Mhm sonnst liest man von dir immer nur was wenn nen thread geschlossen wurde und nie im "spam" berreich zum mitspamen, machts nu klick?


Wenn die Spammer nicht so viel spammen würden, in nicht-spammbereichen, dann hätte ich mehr zeit zum spammen im spammbereich, höhö^^
Ist aber doch gar nicht wahr, im Nachtschwärmer schau ich auch ab und an rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taza_the_Troll (24. Februar 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Wenn die Spammer nicht so viel spammen würden, in nicht-spammbereichen, dann hätte ich mehr zeit zum spammen im spammbereich, höhö^^
> Ist aber doch gar nicht wahr, im Nachtschwärmer schau ich auch ab und an rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Dini is everywhere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also jetzt mal ehrlich ich habse schon öfter mal nicht das Paddel schwingen sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowfax (24. Februar 2010)

so kel is on bis nächste woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sèv! (24. Februar 2010)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal eine technische Frage ein.
> Bei einer Kollegin funktioniert das Würfeldingens (Bedarf/Gier) nicht mehr. Bei mir ploppt es wie gewohnt auf, aber bei ihr tut sich gar nichts. Sie gibt dann per Hand /random aber das ist offenbar kein Ersatz für das fehlende Würfeldingens. Zumindest landet der Loot nach einer gefühlten Minute immer in meiner Tasche.
> 
> Beim (Low-)Questen ist das relativ egal, grüner Loot wird gleich angezogen oder entzaubert, uns geht es nicht um die paar Silber, die das Zeug beim Händler / im AH bringen könnte. Dafür hat man goldgesegnete Mains ;-)
> ...



Liegt am Addon

Edithe:Juhu Mannoroth on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (24. Februar 2010)

Du mich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (24. Februar 2010)

So, alle Server wieder da, ich mach mal den Rausschmeißer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel Spaß Leute!


----------



## Ahramanyu (17. März 2010)

Wir aber auch keiner dran denkt! Offen!


----------



## xlania (17. März 2010)

Moin Moin


----------



## turalya (17. März 2010)

3.3.3 da? *hoff*


----------



## Cradle01 (17. März 2010)

moin moin ,kaffee schlürf....


----------



## xlania (17. März 2010)

Glaube Ich net bin aber auch auf Arbeit


----------



## Shadowfax (17. März 2010)

guten morgen zusammen.

na kommt heute 3.3.3 ? ich bin mal gespannt +g+


----------



## Fênríz666 (17. März 2010)

Der neue Patch kommt heute leider noch nicht Hab 50k ehre die warten für ein mount ausgeggeben zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (17. März 2010)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen :-)

*Kaffee schlürf*


----------



## sc00p (17. März 2010)

Einen wunderschönen Mittwoch Morgen!


----------



## Selima (17. März 2010)

Moinsen auch!


----------



## Ragipopagi (17. März 2010)

Wunderschönen Guten Morgen!
habt ihr auch so tolles Wetter bei euch?


----------



## Senklor (17. März 2010)

Ahoi ihr Leichtmatrosen =D



Ragipopagi schrieb:


> Wunderschönen Guten Morgen!
> habt ihr auch so tolles Wetter bei euch?



Ja .. regen xD .. und wunderbar mild.
Der frühöink kommt endlich ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ein paar Brätchen in die Runde schmeiß*


----------



## sc00p (17. März 2010)

Senklor schrieb:


> *ein paar Brätchen in die Runde schmeiß*



*eins nehm und mit Wurst beleg*


----------



## Senklor (17. März 2010)

und sonst so ? ^^


----------



## Billy Eastwood (17. März 2010)

Moin, moin

Sind die Wartungsarbeiten heute bis 9 Uhr ? Sitze im Zug kann gerade nicht nachgucken^^


----------



## Dini (17. März 2010)

*Kaffeeschlürfend rein komm*
Hallo ihr Gammler und Produktiven.


----------



## sc00p (17. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> *Kaffeeschlürfend rein komm*
> Hallo ihr Gammler und Produktiven.



Morgäähn!


----------



## Senklor (17. März 2010)

sind bis 11 

es werden bis 9 zusätzliche Wartungen am login Server gemacht

Patch da oder nicht mhmh


----------



## Dini (17. März 2010)

Laut der Info sind die Server bis 11Uhr offline. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Louu (17. März 2010)

also ich hab schon nen patch geladen von 129mb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birota (17. März 2010)

Ich glaube nicht das heute patch 3.3.3 kommt weil sonst blizzard was gesagt beim einloggen sprich patch wird aktulussiert oder so steht aber immer noch patch 3.3.2.11403 darum denke ich nicht das heute patch tag ist 

schade hätte mich schon drauf gefreut..^^


----------



## Laetizia (17. März 2010)

Guten Morgen,
der Patch wird bestimmt wieder in 3 teilen kommen das währe dann also 2 von 3 heute.
Kaffee am Morgen is was tolles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senklor (17. März 2010)

man kann nur gespannt sein .. 
ich will endlich eine He-Man katze... mein erster Alli seid 4 jahren und ich habe keine òó


----------



## Taldi (17. März 2010)

Guten Morgen erstmal ^^

sagt schlaft ihr überhaupt noch =P


----------



## Louu (17. März 2010)

Birota schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das heute patch 3.3.3 kommt weil sonst blizzard was gesagt beim einloggen sprich patch wird aktulussiert oder so steht aber immer noch patch 3.3.2.11403 darum denke ich nicht das heute patch tag ist
> 
> schade hätte mich schon drauf gefreut..^^



ich auch ich muss doch mal meine 139 gefrorenen kugeln loswerden^^


----------



## Birota (17. März 2010)

Louu schrieb:


> ich auch ich muss doch mal meine 139 gefrorenen kugeln loswerden^^




ich habe 600kugeln^^


----------



## Louu (17. März 2010)

Birota schrieb:


> ich habe 600kugeln^^



na dann haste ja jetzt zeit eine einkaufsliste zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gliothiel (17. März 2010)

morgääääääääääähn

warum muss schon in aller früh gestritten werden? *aus Arbeits-RL ins Forum flücht*


----------



## Senklor (17. März 2010)

Taldi schrieb:


> Guten Morgen erstmal ^^
> 
> sagt schlaft ihr überhaupt noch =P



Das wäre zu leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So könnten wir nachts nicht die tiefen des Forums erkunden und so tolle "freds" herrauswühlen ;D



Birota schrieb:


> ich habe 600kugeln^^



Ich glaub mit 23 habe ich nicht gewonnen oder? XD


----------



## Billy Eastwood (17. März 2010)

Senklor schrieb:


> sind bis 11
> 
> es werden bis 9 zusätzliche Wartungen am login Server gemacht
> 
> Patch da oder nicht mhmh





Dini schrieb:


> Laut der Info sind die Server bis 11Uhr offline.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Alles klar! Danke euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (17. März 2010)

Ich glaube ich hab auch so zwischen 450 und 500 Gefrorene Kugeln auf der Bank. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Louu (17. März 2010)

Senklor schrieb:


> Das wäre zu leicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne nicht ganz xD


----------



## Louu (17. März 2010)

was gibts da jetzt überhaupt alles für?

Frostlotus und Äonengedöns oder?


----------



## Sonsbecker (17. März 2010)

Moin und erstmal nen POTT Kaffee für alle



(_________________________________)²


----------



## Senklor (17. März 2010)

Louu schrieb:


> was gibts da jetzt überhaupt alles für?
> 
> Frostlotus und Äonengedöns oder?



Runenbeschriebene Kugeln und Krezfahrerkugeln neben Frostlotus und Äeonengedöns


----------



## soul6 (17. März 2010)

auch von mir nen schönen guten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kaffee rüberreich und brötchen verdrück 

lg
randy


----------



## Mikolomeus (17. März 2010)

morgääähn aus dem zapfigen wien


----------



## Louu (17. März 2010)

soul6 schrieb:


> auch von mir nen schönen guten morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



boar wir hatten alle schon zuviel kaffee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....wie wäre es mit mit nem Entkoffenierten Latte Machiatto mit Laktosefreier Ziegenmilch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senklor (17. März 2010)

Verdammt, Kaffe ist alle >.<" eben neuen kaufen gehen :/ 
Aber immerhin komm uich so mal wieder an der apotheke vorbei um Kopfschmerzgedöns zu holen .___.


----------



## Chakata (17. März 2010)

Birota schrieb:


> ich habe 600kugeln^^



Die wird nun aber kein Schwein mehr haben wollen, lass dich mal überraschen.


----------



## Shadowfax (17. März 2010)

ich hab auch noch 300 kugeln auf der bank ^^ hab gestern noch mal schön eingekauft 100stück für 120g ;D glück würd ich sagen ^^


----------



## Senklor (17. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=slRsexrhbG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



In diesem sinne ^^


----------



## _-dREaS-_ (17. März 2010)

Shadowfax schrieb:


> hab gestern noch mal schön eingekauft 100stück für 120g ;D glück würd ich sagen ^^



bekommt man wenn man die am NPC verkauft net für 5g weg...? 
warum sollten die welche dan ins ah stelln ode rso für 1.2g..?


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2010)

Guten Morgen^^ Heute Patchday? NA dann gebt mal schön eure Kugel aus die ihr gesammelt habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gliothiel (17. März 2010)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> morgääähn aus dem zapfigen wien




Zapfig? Ich sitz in Schwechat und da ist es schon kuschelig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowfax (17. März 2010)

keine ahnung war halt so glück gehabt würd ich sagen ^^


----------



## xx-elf (17. März 2010)

So erstmal guuuden morgen an alle :>

Stell dann mal gefrorerene Kug.. äähm Kekse und Cola für alle hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (17. März 2010)

Juten Morgen auch von mir... jut jut... 

Gerade uff de Arbeit anjekommen, und gleich nen Blick innet Forum werfen!

Jetzte ersmal Kaffee ... jut jut ... 

Haltet die Nicht Ingameler auf dem Laufenden ob Patch ja/nein! 
Danke!

... jut jut ...


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2010)

*Kaffee, Grüntee und Brötchen in die runde stell* So ich geh mal ebend eine Paffen...solang seit ihr mich los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (17. März 2010)

Wenn ich mir das so ansehe, wird der Markt mit dem neuen Patch wohl überschwemmt mit den Kugeln - ob das für einen stabilen und hohen Preis so gut ist? Wir werden sehen.

Jemand Brezn? &&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

Croissants sind auch noch da §§§§§§§§§§


----------



## Gliothiel (17. März 2010)

Das ist mir grad in die Finger gefallen, find ich nett das Teil:

DAS Zitat des Jahres, gesagt vom Nobelpreisträger für Medizin: Drauzio
Varella, brasilianischer Onkologe


"In der heutigen Welt wird fünfmal mehr in Medikamente für die
männliche
Potenz und Silikon für Frauen investiert, als für die Heilung von
Alzheimer-Patienten.
Daraus folgernd haben wir in ein paar Jahren alte Frauen mit
großen Titten und alte Männer mit hartem Penis, aber keiner von denen
kann
sich daran erinnern, wozu das gut ist."


----------



## Totemkrieger (17. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Kaffee, Grüntee und Brötchen in die runde stell* So ich geh mal ebend eine Paffen...solang seit ihr mich los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



grünen Tee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber danke


----------



## Howjin15 (17. März 2010)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das so ansehe, wird der Markt mit dem neuen Patch wohl überschwemmt mit den Kugeln - ob das für einen stabilen und hohen Preis so gut ist? Wir werden sehen.
> 
> Jemand Brezn? &&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
> 
> Croissants sind auch noch da §§§§§§§§§§




jau ich hätt gern je 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blöderweise heut von 12 - 18 Uhr Dienst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hoffe der patch kommt die woche noch ned dann kann ich noch kugeln fsamrne ;D hab nur ca. 80^^

Achja ich stell nix bereit ich setz mich heut nur dazu :>

*Guten Morgen schrei & damit alle Aufweck*


----------



## chakoteyy (17. März 2010)

Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass der Patch heute kommt........

Grüsse
Chakoteyy


----------



## bloodstained (17. März 2010)

Morghääään :O
Sitz leider auf Arbeit fest und bekomm daher nur bedingt Serverdownfeeling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 freu mich allerdings scho auf heut abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Will noch jemand n Kaffee haben? *Kaffee einschenk*


----------



## xx-elf (17. März 2010)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das so ansehe, wird der Markt mit dem neuen Patch wohl überschwemmt mit den Kugeln - ob das für einen stabilen und hohen Preis so gut ist? Wir werden sehen.
> 
> Jemand Brezn? &&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
> 
> Croissants sind auch noch da §§§§§§§§§§



Ich glaube kaum, dass jmd (außer Unwissende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) mit 3.3.3 noch ihre gefroreren Kugeln freiwillig hergeben.
Immerhin bekommt man dafür Frostlotus, Äonenkrams und Kugeln des Kreufahrers/der Rechtschaffenheit.

Ich denke eher das andere Mats die man für Fläschen braucht (Fläschen= Frostlotus+ Blattzeugs), teurer werden. 

Ähnlich wirds bei anderen Sachen aussehen z.B. Arktische Pelze etc.

Hmm Croissants....


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (17. März 2010)

wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh guten morgen 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejcYSiJtHCc


----------



## Shadowfax (17. März 2010)

naja man kann nur abwarten und kaffee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 +g+


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2010)

Gliothiel schrieb:


> Das ist mir grad in die Finger gefallen, find ich nett das Teil:
> 
> DAS Zitat des Jahres, gesagt vom Nobelpreisträger für Medizin: Drauzio
> Varella, brasilianischer Onkologe
> ...



Wd^^ Das ist ya mal geil...made my day!
Hat wer ne Brezn für mich?
Und mal so ne Frage...was macht ihr eigentlich wenn die Server wieder oben sind?


----------



## Eltoro73 (17. März 2010)

Kein Patch. Nur nochmal ca. 48MB Part #2


Ps: Auch von mir einen schönen guten Morgähn


----------



## ofnadown (17. März 2010)

so ich will alle mal mit einem guten witz am frühen morgen erheitern. franseco totti kommt in den himmel. fragt er petrus, warum hier so viele uhren hängen. antwortet petrus drauf, jede uhr ist für ein nation auf der welt fussball spielt. und jedesmal wenn da unfair gespielt wird, gehen die uhren schneller. fragte totti dann, ja und wo hängt die uhr von italiene. sagte petrus ganz ersthaft drauf, die hängt in der küche und wir benutzen die als ventilator.


----------



## Helikon (17. März 2010)

Guten Morgen.


*PTR-Patch 3.3.3 für WoW hat auf den US-Servern den "Release Candidate"-Status erreicht - die Zeichen stehen gut, dass er bereits kommende Woche erscheint.*

Quelle: buffed.de


----------



## Rootii (17. März 2010)

Helikon schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> 
> *PTR-Patch 3.3.3 für WoW hat auf den US-Servern den "Release Candidate"-Status erreicht - die Zeichen stehen gut, dass er bereits kommende Woche erscheint.*
> ...




wollts grad sagen.. steht doch schon hier das der patch nich heute kommt, sondern wohl nächste woche ^^


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (17. März 2010)

ach gott herrlich (laut mach)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYGIKjNne7E


----------



## bloodstained (17. März 2010)

kommende Woche...das heisst nächste Woche^^


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (17. März 2010)

ich denke auch nicht das der Patch heute kommt, da er bei mit nicht mal anfangen will den ersten Teil zu laden :-)


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2010)

Aso ja...ich Spiel nichtmehr...da weiss ich nicht soviel bescheid dann drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann halt nächste Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xlania (17. März 2010)

bloodstained schrieb:


> kommende Woche...das heisst nächste Woche^^



Gut Kombiniert


----------



## xx-elf (17. März 2010)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> ach gott herrlich (laut mach)
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=CYGIKjNne7E




Kein Sound auf der Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (17. März 2010)

Pfui ... immer wenn ich mal nen freien Tag hab, sind die Server down. Obwohls fast jeden Mittwoch der Fall ist, denk ich einfach nicht dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (17. März 2010)

Baltharas-Malygos schrieb:


> ich denke auch nicht das der Patch heute kommt, da er bei mit nicht mal anfangen will den ersten Teil zu laden :-)



lol, ich wusste garnicht das du der mensch bist bei dem der patch laden muss damit man weis ob er kommt, hast ja nen besonderen status (wer die ironie findet darf sie behalten)


----------



## Tazmal (17. März 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> Pfui ... immer wenn ich mal nen freien Tag hab, sind die Server down. Obwohls fast jeden Mittwoch der Fall ist, denk ich einfach nicht dran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



machst du wegen wow frei? arme wurst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephilio (17. März 2010)

Der erste Gamer (nen DK aus den USA) hat die Legendary, net schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2010)

Tazmal schrieb:


> machst du wegen wow frei? arme wurst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Woher willstn wissen ob er wegen World of Warcraft sich nen Tag frenimmt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (17. März 2010)

Tazmal schrieb:


> machst du wegen wow frei? arme wurst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kannst du nicht lesen ? Wieso sollte ich für WoW frei machen? Das ergibt keinen Sinn. Ich hab oft Mittwochs frei, dafür arbeite ich Samstags. Man bekommt dann bekanntlich einen Tag in der Woche frei. Und das ist bei mir halt fast immer Mittwoch. Verstehst du das jetzt O_o


----------



## Sonsbecker (17. März 2010)

Ich habe heute auch einen FREITAG und das am MITTWOCH - ein Fall für Akte X


----------



## Dini (17. März 2010)

Tazmal, nicht so biestig hier 
... manche haben da halt die Ruhe weg.^^

Mir persönlich ists auch egal wann der Patch kommt, Hauptsache ich weiß was er bringt.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2010)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> Ich habe heute auch einen FREITAG und das am MITTWOCH - ein Fall für Akte X



Wieso Fall für Akte X? Ist doch ganz klar *zwinker*


----------



## Eltoro73 (17. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wieso Fall für Akte X? Ist doch ganz klar *zwinker*



Genau... Ist nämlich ein Fall für *Aiman Abdallah *und Galileo Mystery

In diesem Sinne...^^


----------



## Dini (17. März 2010)

Ooouh! How I met your mother läuft gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephilio (17. März 2010)

Hatt da ein Mod etwa langeweile? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senklor (17. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JKNZgDbLwGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Guten morgen ^^

was verpasst? =0


----------



## Ephilio (17. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Will auch :-(


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Ooouh! How I met your mother läuft gerade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 verdammt und ich hab keinen Fernseher im Zimma!


----------



## Selima (17. März 2010)

> Der erste Gamer (nen DK aus den USA) hat die Legendary, net schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Quelle?


----------



## Senklor (17. März 2010)

Selima schrieb:


> Quelle?



MMO Champ^^


----------



## Eltoro73 (17. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Ooouh! How I met your mother läuft gerade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oha...Da schaut jemand wohl gerne US-Sitcoms an ^^


----------



## Ephilio (17. März 2010)

Selima schrieb:


> Quelle?



Siehe mein Posting nen Stück weiter oben bzw. auf mmo-champion.com!


----------



## xx-elf (17. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Ooouh! How I met your mother läuft gerade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Bei mir läuft grade.

"How can I read buffed at work without my noticing chef" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (17. März 2010)

Selima schrieb:


> Quelle?





http://www.mmo-champion.com/news-2/world-first-shadowmourne-by-juggernaut/


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft grade.
> 
> "How can I read buffed at work without my noticing chef"
> 
> ...



Auch seeehr interessant!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaV6eDvgiG4 angucken los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (17. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Ooouh! How I met your mother läuft gerade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Is aber nur ne Wiederholung also langweilig^^ Dann lieber auf gewissen Streaming Seiten Animes oder Filme gucken^^


----------



## Herbie89 (17. März 2010)

Moin zusammen,

Patch kommt heute nich oder ? Folglich dürften die Server gegen 11 wieder stehn oder ?
So bin ma Kaffee holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (17. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cf4qTxALRKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mir, langweillig?
Nöööö =)

Sean... Elfenlied kenn ich schon lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2010)

Herbie89 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Patch kommt heute nich oder ? Folglich dürften die Server gegen 11 wieder stehn oder ?
> So bin ma Kaffee holen
> ...


 Patch kommt Heute nicht, nein ^_^



Dini schrieb:


> Sean... Elfenlied kenn ich schon lang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich erwarte ja auch nicht das du es nicht kennst! Habe ich das etwa gesagt? Das Lied ist nur sooo schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In Lotro Spiel ich das immer auffer Harfe ^_^


----------



## Herbie89 (17. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Patch kommt Heute nicht, nein ^_^



Ok danke dir, dann kann ich ja in Ruhe ma Semmeln holen gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schönen Tag alles noch


----------



## Ephilio (17. März 2010)

@ Kafka: Schäm dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich stimm mich erstmal mit fetter Mucke auf den Sindragossa Try ein wenn die Server on gehen, die ersten 10 Bosse sind ja mittlerweile freeloot :-/





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HQ20zt0jf_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Senklor (17. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senklor (17. März 2010)

Ephilio schrieb:


> @ Kafka: Schäm dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ist dann der Buff gestackt oder wie ?^^

Ich ahbe ander musik für den raid :>
also immer gern beim prof laufen ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=214_TWNEuss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sigimalygos (17. März 2010)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich nicht für mage is die waffe leicht ungeeignet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw p-server


----------



## Ephilio (17. März 2010)

Bääh, wasn das für nen Billig-Dance-Kram? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2010)

DAS ist richtige Musik! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nosNtWO_WPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kafka (17. März 2010)

Ephilio schrieb:


> @ Kafka: Schäm dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warum soll ich mich schämen? O.o Streaming Seiten zu nutzen (Ohne dort etwas rauf oder runter zu laden) ist legal, nur der Betreiber macht sich strafbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ausserdem rufe ich ja nicht dazu auf sich dort Hentais an zu sehen sondern Filme und Serien (wenn man halt langeweile hat).^^


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> Warum soll ich mich schämen? O.o Streaming Seiten zu nutzen (Ohne dort etwas rauf oder runter zu laden) ist legal, nur der Betreiber macht sich strafbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hentais ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Boah dieses dämliche Scharmützel...wieso muss das so lang dauern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arenasturm (17. März 2010)

moin zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senklor (17. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zf_HQCWHyR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der is mal urst lässig =D


----------



## TheDoggy (17. März 2010)

Moin!
Keine Ahnung, warum ich schon wach bin und warum ich hier abgammel, hätt eigentlich genug noch zu tun. zB das eine Bild vor der Deadline mal weitercolorieren, aber noch keine Lust, gnah.
Server sollen mal online gehen. >>"
Spielt wer von euch auf Blutkessel? xD


----------



## xlania (17. März 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Moin!
> Keine Ahnung, warum ich schon wach bin und warum ich hier abgammel, hätt eigentlich genug noch zu tun. zB das eine Bild vor der Deadline mal weitercolorieren, aber noch keine Lust, gnah.
> Server sollen mal online gehen. >>"
> Spielt wer von euch auf Blutkessel? xD



<<<<<Arthas


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Moin!
> Keine Ahnung, warum ich schon wach bin und warum ich hier abgammel, hätt eigentlich genug noch zu tun. zB das eine Bild vor der Deadline mal weitercolorieren, aber noch keine Lust, gnah.
> Server sollen mal online gehen. >>"
> Spielt wer von euch auf Blutkessel? xD



Nein, ich spiele auf Vanyar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sigimalygos (17. März 2010)

Senklor schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Österreich power!


----------



## sigimalygos (17. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SluE29zrZK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bloodstained (17. März 2010)

@ arenasturm 
"I ain't afraid of no ghost " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Woche noch bis zum Patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nja bis auf ID Reset gibts ja heut auch nicht viel mehr als Gestern in der Welt von Warcraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





btw. Will wer Kekse?


----------



## Tyraila (17. März 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Moin!
> Keine Ahnung, warum ich schon wach bin und warum ich hier abgammel, hätt eigentlich genug noch zu tun. zB das eine Bild vor der Deadline mal weitercolorieren, aber noch keine Lust, gnah.
> Server sollen mal online gehen. >>"
> Spielt wer von euch auf Blutkessel? xD



nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 DIE ALDOR


----------



## ink0gnito (17. März 2010)

sigimalygos schrieb:


> ich nicht für mage is die waffe leicht ungeeignet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist nicht für mage ungeeignet...wie bitte was?Oo
Und nein nix P-Server opfer.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2010)

sigimalygos schrieb:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SluE29zrZK4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SluE29zrZK4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was issn da los?

Ah schon gefixt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selima (17. März 2010)

> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SluE29zrZK4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SluE29zrZK4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



wollt ich auch grad sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (17. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SluE29zrZK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das sollte es werden, bitteschön.
Auch wenns nicht mein Musikgeschmack ist^^


----------



## Lúmea (17. März 2010)

Guten morgen allerseits 

*kaffee und Kekse hinstell* 

Habt ihr auch alle so gut geschlafen wie ich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2010)

Lúmea schrieb:


> Guten morgen allerseits
> 
> *kaffee und Kekse hinstell*
> 
> ...



Leider nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Juhu Level Up! Endlich 33^_^


----------



## Senklor (17. März 2010)

Kopfschmerzen halten arg wach >.<


----------



## thsme (17. März 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Moin!
> Keine Ahnung, warum ich schon wach bin und warum ich hier abgammel, hätt eigentlich genug noch zu tun. zB das eine Bild vor der Deadline mal weitercolorieren, aber noch keine Lust, gnah.
> Server sollen mal online gehen. >>"
> Spielt wer von euch auf Blutkessel? xD



<<< spielt auf Blutkessel


----------



## TheDoggy (17. März 2010)

thsme schrieb:


> <<< spielt auf Blutkessel


Und ich hatte die Hoffnung fast aufgegeben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Werden da wohl die nächsten Tage mit Gilde hintransen - wie isses da so? Gibts viele Lederer? Gibts AK10/25? So Krams? xD


----------



## Ephilio (17. März 2010)

Boah, ich will endlich ICC10er raiden.... grrrrrrr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

NEEED endlich den Stab von Moder - da haste nen Jäger dabei, der 1-Händer trägt und dann droppt das Teil seit Wochen net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Und ich hatte die Hoffnung fast aufgegeben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



huii da hat aber wer vor Freude zu schnell geschrieben ^_^


----------



## sigimalygos (17. März 2010)

<==== spielt auf Die Arguswacht (RP-PVP) Dizy, Yoguu, Mowawk;


btw server immernoch down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dpskalle (17. März 2010)

guten morgen liebe communtiy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



haben wir hier zufällig ein apple-insider an bord, der eine ungefähre angabe zum release der neuen macbook pros machen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so long
Kalle


btw Blackrock ist die Macht!!!


----------



## sigimalygos (17. März 2010)

achja was macht ihr wenn der Realm Arthas vor eurem realm offen is??


ich mach mir wie jeder auf Arthas nen 0 skill haxxro raxxor dk ^^


----------



## TheDoggy (17. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> huii da hat aber wer vor Freude zu schnell geschrieben ^_^


Ehrr... ja! Aber ich habe auch nur ~5 Stunden geschlafen! xD


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2010)

Dpskalle schrieb:


> guten morgen liebe communtiy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kommen die nicht alle 3 Monate neu? Nein? Kommt mir aber so vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (17. März 2010)

Lúmea schrieb:


> Guten morgen allerseits
> 
> *kaffee und Kekse hinstell*
> 
> ...



nein ^^ mein kind is zu mir gekrabbelt und wollt kuscheln da is dann nix mehr mit schlafen


----------



## Mindadar (17. März 2010)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Boah, ich will endlich ICC10er raiden.... grrrrrrr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hihi ich hab meine rüssi mitn hexer alle an einem tag bekommen die ich wollte...ok außer den gürtel aber das kommt sicher noch ^^


----------



## pixeljedi (17. März 2010)

moin allerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2010)

Tyraila schrieb:


> nein ^^ mein kind is zu mir gekrabbelt und wollt kuscheln da is dann nix mehr mit schlafen



Och wie süüüüüüüüüss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (17. März 2010)

Ahjo und guten morgen zusammen und fröhliches warten auf 11uhr ^^ und dann ab nach tw tora legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dpskalle (17. März 2010)

die kommen nicht alle 3 monate neu, das letzte pro-book wurde im juni 2008 released....

dementsprechend antike technik!

apple is momentan im bereich pro-books 82 tage über der durchschnittlichen release-zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephilio (17. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Ahjo und guten morgen zusammen und fröhliches warten auf 11uhr ^^ und dann ab nach tw tora legen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Moin du Zombie ^^

Jo, das warten bis 11 Uhr nervt... bei uns im TS sind schon 4 Leute -,-


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2010)

Dpskalle schrieb:


> die kommen nicht alle 3 monate neu, das letzte pro-book wurde im juni 2008 released....
> 
> dementsprechend antike technik!
> 
> ...



Da kann ein Mac-suchti nimma lange warten wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mindadar schrieb:


> Ahjo und guten morgen zusammen und fröhliches warten auf 11uhr ^^ und dann ab nach tw tora legen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hey Minda lang nimma gesehn ^_^ schön dich wieder hier zu haben!


----------



## Mindadar (17. März 2010)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Moin du Zombie ^^
> 
> Jo, das warten bis 11 Uhr nervt... bei uns im TS sind schon 4 Leute -,-



xD ich hoffe das mein hexer diese woche endlich 10 oder 11/12 in icc legt...wird langsam zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xlania (17. März 2010)

Dpskalle schrieb:


> die kommen nicht alle 3 monate neu, das letzte pro-book wurde im juni 2008 released....
> 
> dementsprechend antike technik!
> 
> ...



Naja stimmt net ganz Sie haben schon einiges verbessert und erneuert


----------



## Mindadar (17. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> hey Minda lang nimma gesehn ^_^ schön dich wieder hier zu haben!



Wenn die arbeit einen erschlägt.....*grml* nich mal lohn habs für meine forenpause extra xD


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Wenn die arbeit einen erschlägt.....*grml* nich mal lohn habs für meine forenpause extra xD



Stell nen Antrag beim chefe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Ich geh dann mal Duschen >.> bis gleich!


----------



## Tyraila (17. März 2010)

möp


----------



## TheDoggy (17. März 2010)

Ich mag auch so schön colorieren können, wie andere, wenns um WoW-Arts geht... aber irgendwie komm ich aus meinem Cartoonartigen Stil nich raus... u_U"


----------



## Ephilio (17. März 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH :-(

Ich will zocken =(


----------



## ToxicAvenger (17. März 2010)

ICH HAB HUNGER!


----------



## Tyraila (17. März 2010)

ToxicAvenger schrieb:


> ICH HAB HUNGER!



hab hier noch nudeln mit soße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (17. März 2010)

ToxicAvenger schrieb:


> ICH HAB HUNGER!



Auf auf in die Küche, essen machen->Essen verspeißen-> wieder hier melden


----------



## Senklor (17. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Auf auf in die Küche, essen machen->Essen verspeißen-> wieder hier melden



geamcht ^^


----------



## Mindadar (17. März 2010)

sooo ists fein, und dafür kriegst du auch keinen mit dem Paddel drüber *auf dini zeig*


----------



## ToxicAvenger (17. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Auf auf in die Küche, essen machen->Essen verspeißen-> wieder hier melden




Super Idee....Hat geklappt, bin gesättigt zurück!

Schreib doch mal einen Guide zu dem Thema!


----------



## Lúmea (17. März 2010)

*futtert weiter Kekse und trinkt nen cappu* 

Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange sie brauchen bis Die Aldor wieder online ist.


----------



## thsme (17. März 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Und ich hatte die Hoffnung fast aufgegeben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Alles vorhanden ak 10/25er findest du eig. immer und zu 95% hat die Horde tw

Den Spamms in /2 zu urteilen gibt es nicht allzu viele Lederer, aber vllt sind diese auch nicht so Spammgeil wie alle anderen


----------



## Dini (17. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> sooo ists fein, und dafür kriegst du auch keinen mit dem Paddel drüber *auf dini zeig*


ööööy! Das hört sich ja an als wär ich paddelwütig!^^


----------



## Mindadar (17. März 2010)

ToxicAvenger schrieb:


> Super Idee....Hat geklappt, bin gesättigt zurück!
> 
> Schreib doch mal einen Guide zu dem Thema!



Okay ^^


Wie man seinen hunger besiegt....oder auch wie der Kühlschrank leerer wird.
Kennt ihr dieses hungergefühl auch? dieses magenknurren und dieses ziehen im Magen?
Dann wird es zeit sich etwas zu essen zu machen. Ihr wisst hoffentlich noch wo eure Küche steht? (ich schon eben erst geputzt) 
Dann besucht diese doch mal und schaut euch in eurem Kühlschrank um ob ihr etwas zu essen findet. Villt sogar ne alte pizza von vorgestern die drauf wartet verspeißt zu werden, oder ist sie weil ihr soo schlecht war schon von selbst in die Mülltonne gehüpft? Ist ja auch egal, irgendwas essbares muss ja da sein. Also suchen Und sich daraus eine Leckere Mahlzeit drauß machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rezepte für was leckeres zu essen findet ihr im Aktuellen buffed heft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und falls ihr euer gemachtes essen nun auch noch verspeißt habt, dürft ihr wieder an den pc kommen und schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elnor (17. März 2010)

Und wieder einmal is Mittwoch und die Server sind down ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> ööööy! Das hört sich ja an als wär ich paddelwütig!^^



Bist du das nicht? oh..ähm..na dann ^_^

Ps: Wieder da...mit nassen Haaren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (17. März 2010)

thsme schrieb:


> Alles vorhanden ak 10/25er findest du eig. immer und zu 95% hat die Horde tw
> 
> Den Spamms in /2 zu urteilen gibt es nicht allzu viele Lederer, aber vllt sind diese auch nicht so Spammgeil wie alle anderen


Hmk, klingt doch schonmal gut. 
Wie siehts mit Rdm Raid aka Uldu, Pdk aus? :3
Und... dir ist nich zufällig die Person bekannt, die den Nick Tsume reserviert hat? xD (<- lol...)


----------



## Mindadar (17. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bist du das nicht? oh..ähm..na dann ^_^
> 
> Ps: Wieder da...mit nassen Haaren
> 
> ...



wb und so ^^


----------



## sigimalygos (17. März 2010)

Elnor schrieb:


> Und wieder einmal is Mittwoch und die Server sind down ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> wb und so ^^



Danke ^_^ 

So jetzt in so 20 min weg...FREWILLIG zur Schule, eigentlich müsste ich garnicht ^_^


----------



## Pigerigu (17. März 2010)

Push push push the Button!
Hab Zahnschmerzen und bin auf Schmerzpillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2010)

Pigerigu schrieb:


> Push push push the Button!
> Hab Zahnschmerzen und bin auf Schmerzpillen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lol dann raus aus dem Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *spass*


----------



## Mindadar (17. März 2010)

ToxicAvenger schrieb:


> Super Idee....Hat geklappt, bin gesättigt zurück!
> 
> Schreib doch mal einen Guide zu dem Thema!



erstn guide bestellen und dann nichtlesen :/ dann kommt der halt noch in mein blog rein :>


----------



## Cazor (17. März 2010)

Blizz macht die Server auf ich muss zur Arbeit und will vorher noch was erledigen- 







einen Rarmob wenns geht.


----------



## xx-elf (17. März 2010)

Man bin ich geschafft letzte 3/4 Std Gespräch mitm Chef 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ist immer stressig das. *Cola schlürf*

Ahh moin Mindadar lange nicht gesehn :>


----------



## Long_Wolf (17. März 2010)

gnaaa ich muss um eins zur Arbeit... "i demand my server" <gg> Wie soll ich denn so meine daylies machen...


----------



## Mindadar (17. März 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Man bin ich geschafft letzte 3/4 Std Gespräch mitm Chef
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hihi "böse frau xx-Elf wie können sie nur den ganzen tag im forum schreiben"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
na ja ich weiß aber irgendwie konnt ich vom handy aus nie antworten in foren hier.....Also buffed macht euer Forum auch fürs Windows Phone ^^


----------



## Long_Wolf (17. März 2010)

Also vom Palm pre aus gehts ^^


----------



## moddok (17. März 2010)

banane, zitrone, in der ecke steht ein mann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



arbeiten nervt.


----------



## xlania (17. März 2010)

.Also buffed macht euer Forum auch fürs Windows Phone ^^




Mit dem Iphone geht es^^Was sagt uns das? Windoof bleibt Windoof und Mac halt Mac

SoLong


----------



## xx-elf (17. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> hihi "böse frau xx-Elf wie können sie nur den ganzen tag im forum schreiben"?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nene so viel weiß er nicht, wenn er reinkommt lenke ich ihn immer ab und schließe schnell die Seite, Waffen einer Frau und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (17. März 2010)

xlania schrieb:


> .Also buffed macht euer Forum auch fürs Windows Phone ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dini hier muss wer gepaddelt werden der mobt mein windows phone ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Nene so viel weiß er nicht, wenn er reinkommt lenke ich ihn immer ab und schließe schnell die Seite, Waffen einer Frau und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irgendwann bist du aber (auf gut Deutsch) am ar*** wenn ers rausbekommt...irgendwann...irgendwann



Mindadar schrieb:


> dini hier muss wer gepaddelt werden der mobt mein windows phone ^^




Paddelt ihn! (Ich hab auch ein Windowsphone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Medolie (17. März 2010)

Ich sitze schön im Büro erledige meine Arbeit hab nebenbei den wow Loginscreen laufen und mach Mittag sobald die Server da sind.

Also alles ganz chillig


----------



## xlania (17. März 2010)

dini hier muss wer gepaddelt werden der mobt mein windows phone ^^


Du meinst Windoof oder^^

Hust


----------



## comertz_pole (17. März 2010)

frage kommt heut der patch 3.3.3?


----------



## Mindadar (17. März 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Nene so viel weiß er nicht, wenn er reinkommt lenke ich ihn immer ab und schließe schnell die Seite, Waffen einer Frau und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaja die waffen einer frau xD


----------



## sigimalygos (17. März 2010)

UPDATE: Die Server listen sind jetzt leer .... des Restarten hat begonnen


----------



## Mindadar (17. März 2010)

comertz_pole schrieb:


> frage kommt heut der patch 3.3.3?



neee erst nächste woche ^^



Edit was hastn fürn windows phone sean?


----------



## comertz_pole (17. März 2010)

öhhhh kacke...


----------



## Brilliantix (17. März 2010)

Muuuuuhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## sigimalygos (17. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> neee erst nächste woche ^^



gut weil ich hab grad n werbt einen freund in der schleife und muss um 12 zur arbeit .... lvl 20 will ich heute noch unbedingt schaffen 7lvl= 1h easy


----------



## Cazor (17. März 2010)

waa schnell noch meiner 24er Priest den Wappenrock für 6 Marken holen


----------



## Mindadar (17. März 2010)

Öh kacke? erklär uns das


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber dies ist die schrecklichste Waffe der Frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (17. März 2010)

Der Guide ist super, ich durchwühle schon die Küche.

Hab jetzt eine Dose Ravioli unter dem Tisch gefunden....Wie bekomme ich die nun auf? Brauche dringend einen Guide^^^1111^^^^!!!


----------



## Mindadar (17. März 2010)

sigimalygos schrieb:


> gut weil ich hab grad n werbt einen freund in der schleife und muss um 12 zur arbeit .... lvl 20 will ich heute noch unbedingt schaffen 7lvl= 1h easy



hihi mit werbt einen freund habsch meinen pala an 4 tagen von 20 auf 60 gebracht


----------



## xx-elf (17. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So ein Dreck ich kann das Bild nicht sehen, mein ArbeitsPc sperrt das xD

Das von Sean auch : /



Mindadar schrieb:


> dini hier muss wer gepaddelt werden der mobt mein windows phone ^^



Windows Phone ist ja auch mist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (17. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Aber dies ist die schrecklichste Waffe der Frauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Autsch...mach das weg mach das weg xD


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> neee erst nächste woche ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Edit was hastn fürn windows phone sean?



mom *nachguck* 

So ein Vg Vieh *name vergessen*

Ist aber ausser Schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und etwas älter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (17. März 2010)

ToxicAvenger schrieb:


> Der Guide ist super, ich durchwühle schon die Küche.
> 
> Hab jetzt eine Dose Ravioli unter dem Tisch gefunden....Wie bekomme ich die nun auf? Brauche dringend einen Guide^^^1111^^^^!!!



Das freut mich doch ^^ Dosenöffner sollte es auch noch irgendwo in der küche geben und wenn nicht schrei die dose solange an bis sie von selbst aufgeht


----------



## TheDoggy (17. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trotz Frausein nehm ich lieber das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: http://www.amazon.de/Wenger-Schweizer-Offiziersmesser-Messer-Schatulle/dp/B000R0JDSI/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1268819178&sr=8-4
Die Kommentare sind göttlich.


----------



## xlania (17. März 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> So ein Dreck ich kann das Bild nicht sehen, mein ArbeitsPc sperrt das xD
> 
> Das von Sean auch : /
> 
> ...





Da gebe Ich Dir gerne Recht^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sigimalygos (17. März 2010)

arghhh meine augen hilfe meine augen -.- 

ich wette die merkel zockt nen dk auf Arthas xD
(lvl 5 ^^)


----------



## Senklor (17. März 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> So ein Dreck ich kann das Bild nicht sehen, mein ArbeitsPc sperrt das xD
> 
> Das von Sean auch : /
> 
> ...



Sei Froh das bild von sean wird man nicht mehr los >______<"
eingebrannt ...
wenn jmd einen guten psychater kennt /w me plx xD


----------



## Mindadar (17. März 2010)

haben sean und ich ja noch ma glück gehabt ^^


----------



## xlania (17. März 2010)

sigimalygos schrieb:


> arghhh meine augen hilfe meine augen -.-
> 
> ich wette die merkel zockt nen dk auf Arthas xD
> (lvl 5 ^^)



Was hast du gegen den Sever Arthas das du so was auch nur denken magst


----------



## Mindadar (17. März 2010)

sigimalygos schrieb:


> arghhh meine augen hilfe meine augen -.-
> 
> ich wette die merkel zockt nen dk auf Arthas xD
> (lvl 5 ^^)



Zwerg Todesritter...


----------



## Cazor (17. März 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Trotz Frausein nehm ich lieber das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha mit Fluxkompensator. Endlich. Die Bilder sind auch toll, McGuyver grüßt


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> haben sean und ich ja noch ma glück gehabt ^^




wieso das?


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. März 2010)

ToxicAvenger schrieb:


> Hab jetzt eine Dose Ravioli unter dem Tisch gefunden....Wie bekomme ich die nun auf? Brauche dringend einen Guide^^^1111^^^^!!!


Hmm, was hat dein Küchen-Equip für nen Gearscore? Ravioli-Dosen gehen ab 4711 auf. Und besorg dir das Gnomische Armeemesser aus Oculus Hero!


----------



## Mindadar (17. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> wieso das?



xx-elf sieht die bilder nicht xD die paddelt uns sicher noch


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> xx-elf sieht die bilder nicht xD die paddelt uns sicher noch



DDDDD Ist besser so wenn sie die nicht sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ps: Hier mein Handy!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sigimalygos (17. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Zwerg Todesritter...



...weiblich -.- = männlich o_O


----------



## Ephilio (17. März 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Trotz Frausein nehm ich lieber das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aber hallo, z. B. der:


> [font=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Hallo, [/font][font=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]
> wir sind letzte Woche in das Messer eingezogen und haben es nicht bereut! Nur beim Lüften habe ich mich jetzt schon öfters geschnitten, bei der Sylvester-Party bildeten einige Besucher bei der 12 Uhr-Polonaise einen Schaschlik, das war nicht sehr schön! .Aber im Untergeschoß ist eine integrierte Ambulanz und dann gleich ab in die Sauna (Pool morgen)!
> 
> Klasse![/font]




Zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (17. März 2010)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Hmm, was hat dein Küchen-Equip für nen Gearscore? Ravioli-Dosen gehen ab 4711 auf. Und besorg dir das Gnomische Armeemesser aus Oculus Hero!



^^ mein küchengs beträgt 5500 :>


seanbuddha schrieb:


> DDDDD Ist besser so wenn sie die nicht sieht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sag ich doch



sigimalygos schrieb:


> ...weiblich -.- = männlich o_O


da gibts bei den zwergen nen unterschied?


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> ^^ mein küchengs beträgt 5500 :>
> 
> Sag ich doch
> 
> ...



Mein Küchengearscore 5800 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Minda guck mal weiter obn da is mein Handy ^_^


----------



## sigimalygos (17. März 2010)

noch 5 mi-NUTTEN

4


----------



## Mindadar (17. März 2010)

Mein handy is ne frau! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ich habsgesehen sieht nett aus ^^ meins kann da net mithalten :>@ Seanbuddah


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Mein handy is ne frau!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meins nen Mann T_T Kann kein Multitasking xD


Sorry guys, ich muss jetzt gehn. Schönen Tag euch noch, macht euch nen Schönen World of Warcraft-Tag, man sicht sich so um 13:00 Uhr! Bis denne hab euch lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sigimalygos (17. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Mein handy is ne frau!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich würds zum nächsten handyman geben.... der gibt dir sicher was "besonderes" dafür ^^


auserdem würd ichs schon alleine wegen der tatsache weggeben dass es weiblich ist.... wetten die is eifersüchtig wenn du in der arbeit mitm firmentelefon telefonierst^^


----------



## Cradle01 (17. März 2010)

Freut euch net zu früh noch kein Realm da


----------



## Cazor (17. März 2010)

2


----------



## TheDoggy (17. März 2010)

Kein Windows Phone (ich hab genug Windows auf meinen Rechnern, srsly!), trotzdem schick! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meins:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (17. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Meins nen Mann T_T Kann kein Multitasking xD
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, ich muss jetzt gehn. Schönen Tag euch noch, macht euch nen Schönen World of Warcraft-Tag, man sicht sich so um 13:00 Uhr! Bis denne hab euch lieb
> ...



oy du hast deine 666 posts geschafft ^^


----------



## ofnadown (17. März 2010)

es geht los, servers kommen hoch


----------



## sigimalygos (17. März 2010)

2 mi-NUTTEN noch

1e mi-NUTTE noch


----------



## Cazor (17. März 2010)

FoLi on


----------



## Mindadar (17. März 2010)

sigimalygos schrieb:


> ich würds zum nächsten handyman geben.... der gibt dir sicher was "besonderes" dafür ^^
> 
> 
> auserdem würd ichs schon alleine wegen der tatsache weggeben dass es weiblich ist.... wetten die is eifersüchtig wenn du in der arbeit mitm firmentelefon telefonierst^^



XD naja dafür hat sie ne megascharfe cam ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Mein handy is ne frau!


Ich habe mir noch nie Gedanken über das Geschlecht meines Handys gemacht.
Der Handy, die Handy, das Handy ... ich bin verunsichert.
Ich geh wohl einfach zu sorglos mit den Dingen um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (17. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> xx-elf sieht die bilder nicht xD die paddelt uns sicher noch




Das tue ich beí dir auch xD

@Dini leih mir pls das extragroße Paddel, dass mit den Nägeln o.O




seanbuddha schrieb:


> DDDDD Ist besser so wenn sie die nicht sieht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und dein Handy kann ich auch nicht sehen wtf -.-


----------



## sigimalygos (17. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> XD naja dafür hat sie ne megascharfe cam ^^



hehe


----------



## sigimalygos (17. März 2010)

Server online seit -1 mi-Nutte


----------



## Mindadar (17. März 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Das tue ich beí dir auch xD
> 
> @Dini leih mir pls das extragroße Paddel, dass mit den Nägeln o.O
> 
> ...



Nix da paddel ausleihen


----------



## TheDoggy (17. März 2010)

sigimalygos schrieb:


> mi-Nutte


Findest du das lustig?

Ticho on, denk ich verdrück mich langsam.


----------



## Tyraila (17. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Danke ^_^
> 
> So jetzt in so 20 min weg...FREWILLIG zur Schule, eigentlich müsste ich garnicht ^_^



hmm aus dem alter bin ich raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sigimalygos (17. März 2010)

Die Arguswacht is immernoch down -.- und dabei sollte der realm schon seit 2 mi-Nutten online sein -.-


----------



## xx-elf (17. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Meins nen Mann T_T Kann kein Multitasking xD
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, ich muss jetzt gehn. Schönen Tag euch noch, macht euch nen Schönen World of Warcraft-Tag, man sicht sich so um 13:00 Uhr! Bis denne hab euch lieb
> ...




Schönen Tag dir auch und Gz zur Teufels 666 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab den Moment festgehalten :>

http://www.abload.de...img=66626w8.gif


----------



## Mindadar (17. März 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Findest du das lustig?
> 
> Ticho on, denk ich verdrück mich langsam.



Verschont mich mit niveau kram -.- gestern icc 25er durft ich schu genug soslcher scheisse lesen und dann spoilert auch noch einer wies ausgeht in scrubs -.- Ich hät ihn töten können


----------



## Dini (17. März 2010)

Paddel sind nicht für den Verleih bestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich schmeiß euch gleich raus hier wenn die Server alle wieder on sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (17. März 2010)

sigimalygos schrieb:


> Server online seit -1 mi-Nutte



sowas ist NICHT witzig ><


----------



## Kagaru (17. März 2010)

ist doch immer so ^^
blizz schafft es den real rechtzeitig zur angegebenen zeit runter zu fahren aber nie alle realm zur zeit hoch zu fahren ^^

aber um paar minuten will man ja nicht meckern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killadelphia (17. März 2010)

*schubs* Los Ysera, aufstehn! -.-


----------



## sigimalygos (17. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Paddel sind nicht für den Verleih bestimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



i´ll be back.... spätestens nächsten mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (17. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Paddel sind nicht für den Verleih bestimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann schreib ich nen guide dadrüber wie man paddelwütige frauen los wird! xD


----------



## Elnor (17. März 2010)

Blackrock immer noch off


----------



## xx-elf (17. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Paddel sind nicht für den Verleih bestimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Neeiiin bidde nicht ich muss noch arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ofnadown (17. März 2010)

wer spielt hier auf ysersa. alli oder horde


----------



## TheDoggy (17. März 2010)

sigimalygos schrieb:


> i´ll be back.... spätestens nächsten mittwoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann aber hoffentlich etwas niveauvoller, als heute...


----------



## Träumerorci (17. März 2010)

Morgen jungs und mädels ^^

wenn die server gleich wieder on sind, wünsch ich euch n ruhigen und fröhlichen wow tag ^^

lasst euch net ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




tante edith rief eben an:



ofnadown schrieb:


> wer spielt hier auf ysersa. alli oder horde
> [/QUOTE
> 
> eh was machstn du hier? ^^


----------



## Killadelphia (17. März 2010)

ofnadown schrieb:


> wer spielt hier auf ysersa. alli oder horde



allianz^^


----------



## xx-elf (17. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Dann schreib ich nen guide dadrüber wie man paddelwütige frauen los wird! xD



Ich werde ihn lesen und einen Antiantipaddelwütige Frauen Guide erstellen :>


----------



## ofnadown (17. März 2010)

aso. ich spiel horde


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß euch gleich raus hier wenn die Server alle wieder on sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Behalt Ulduar im Auge! Solange der noch off ist, will ich hier bespaßt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (17. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Dann schreib ich nen guide dadrüber wie man paddelwütige frauen los wird! xD


Schreib PM wenn der Blog fertig ist, dann gibts auch nen Kommentar *lach*



xx-elf schrieb:


> Neeiiin bidde nicht ich muss noch arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Aber, aber, aaaaber der Threadname sagt: Ist heute Mittwoch und dein Server ist down? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (17. März 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Ich werde ihn lesen und einen Antiantipaddelwütige Frauen Guide erstellen :>



Dann schreib ich nen guide wie man antiantiantipaddelwütige frauen los wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das anti anti verwirrt mich so früh am morgen xD


----------



## deluc (17. März 2010)

Ich will auch spielen, bin aber noch bis um 8 auf der Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senklor (17. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aM_8bBM_V_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



welcher film ist es ? ^^ Ich weiß es =)


----------



## xx-elf (17. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Aber, aber, aaaaber der Threadname sagt: Ist heute Mittwoch und dein Server ist down?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Aber dann bin ich soo alleine hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Träumerorci (17. März 2010)

ofnadown schrieb:


> aso. ich spiel horde



wissenwa frank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (17. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Schreib PM wenn der Blog fertig ist, dann gibts auch nen Kommentar *lach*
> 
> 
> Aber, aber, aaaaber der Threadname sagt: Ist heute Mittwoch und dein Server ist down?
> ...



Duuu könntest aber was zu meinem Kochenguide im blog schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wir user wünschen uns nen spamthreat in dem man in ruhe schreiben kann ohne dabei seine beiträge zu pushen, dürfte möglich sein habs in nem anderen forum auch so


----------



## Mikolomeus (17. März 2010)

DO NOT CLOSE WHARRRRRGHAAAHAHAHA


----------



## Mindadar (17. März 2010)

Senklor schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



du bis doof das lied is soo gut das ich nich mehr aktuallisieren wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (17. März 2010)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> DO NOT CLOSE WHARRRRRGHAAAHAHAHA




Du meinst:

"Du nicht nehmen Lieblingsthema" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ofnadown (17. März 2010)

lol, die steffi. ysera kommt erst bestimmt wieder wie immer um 11.30 on. will dailys machen


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Und wir user wünschen uns nen spamthreat in dem man in ruhe schreiben kann...


Ja ja und nochmal ja! Aber ich habe das beklemmende Gefühl, dass dort bald die Luft raus wäre und er in Belanglosigkeit untergeht.
Vielleicht ist es ja die zeitliche Beschränkung, die diesen Threat hier so "kultig" macht.


----------



## Senklor (17. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> du bis doof das lied is soo gut das ich nich mehr aktuallisieren wollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sry :'>

naj aerstmal rnd hero machen -.- marken leechen :<


----------



## Mikolomeus (17. März 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Du meinst:
> 
> "Du nicht nehmen Lieblingsthema"
> 
> ...



jup genau =)


----------



## Träumerorci (17. März 2010)

ofnadown schrieb:


> lol, die steffi. ysera kommt erst bestimmt wieder wie immer um 11.30 on. will dailys machen



dann geh noch ne viertel stunde zeitung lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du und deine dailys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edith schreit: ysera on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ofnadown (17. März 2010)

es geschehen noch wunders. ysera ist on.


----------



## ofnadown (17. März 2010)

ich muß gold verdienen. voll arm dran


----------



## xx-elf (17. März 2010)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ja ja und nochmal ja! Aber ich habe das beklemmende Gefühl, dass dort bald die Luft raus wäre und er in Belanglosigkeit untergeht.
> Vielleicht ist es ja die zeitliche Beschränkung, die diesen Threat hier so "kultig" macht.



Gut möglich ich denke es liegt aber auch daran das hier sich immer die gleichn "Irren" melden und jeden Mittwochmorgen zu einer Spassigen Runde machen.

Denke mit den richtigen Leuten würds auch öfter gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. März 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Gut möglich ich denke es liegt aber auch daran das hier sich immer die gleichn "Irren" melden und jeden Mittwochmorgen zu einer Spassigen Runde machen.
> 
> Denke mit den richtigen Leuten würds auch öfter gehn
> 
> ...


Auch richtig.


----------



## Mindadar (17. März 2010)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ja ja und nochmal ja! Aber ich habe das beklemmende Gefühl, dass dort bald die Luft raus wäre und er in Belanglosigkeit untergeht.
> Vielleicht ist es ja die zeitliche Beschränkung, die diesen Threat hier so "kultig" macht.



Kann gut sein ja, und buffed hat ja auch noch den chat ^^ (wo ich das letzte mal vor monaten drin war)
Buffed? wie wärs mit nem Webkicks chat? dalagt wow zumindestens nicht so im hintergrund


----------



## xx-elf (17. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Kann gut sein ja, und buffed hat ja auch noch den chat ^^ (wo ich das letzte mal vor monaten drin war)
> Buffed? wie wärs mit nem Webkicks chat? dalagt wow zumindestens nicht so im hintergrund




ES GIBT NEN CHAT? Oh man warum weis ich davon nichts?^^


----------



## Mindadar (17. März 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> ES GIBT NEN CHAT? Oh man warum weis ich davon nichts?^^



jo son uralten java irc chat....lagt total und is doof xD


----------



## Elnor (17. März 2010)

viel spass noch blackrock on ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. März 2010)

Ulduar scheint heute ne längere Pause zu brauchen. Fröhliches Geschwafel im TS und solange hier noch auf ist, kann WoW warten.


----------



## Mindadar (17. März 2010)

So und da die server nu alle on sind noch mal was von mir...Lest mein guide im blog bereich von mir :>


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> So und da die server nu alle on sind ...


Nö


----------



## xx-elf (17. März 2010)

Wer hier zumacht wird gepadelt xd


----------



## thsme (17. März 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Hmk, klingt doch schonmal gut.
> Wie siehts mit Rdm Raid aka Uldu, Pdk aus? :3
> Und... dir ist nich zufällig die Person bekannt, die den Nick Tsume reserviert hat? xD (<- lol...)



Rnd raids ulduar nicht, wenn es nicht gerade weekly...braucht keiner mehr scheint mir^^..pdk läuft langsam auch aus... es sei denn weekly... icc 10er findet man recht häufig

und nein ich hab kA wer sich den namen gekrallt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (17. März 2010)

Zirkel des cenarius hat das was du suchst thedoggy ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. März 2010)

Ich habe auf vier Servern Chars. Zwei sind nur Flame-Chars und auf zwei Servern was spielbares. Aber nicht einer ist on. Wohl ein Zeichen, mich um den Abwasch zu kümmern.


----------



## xx-elf (17. März 2010)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich habe auf vier Servern Chars. Zwei sind nur Flame-Chars und auf zwei Servern was spielbares. Aber nicht einer ist on. Wohl ein Zeichen, mich um den Abwasch zu kümmern.




Nene ein klares Zeichen des Servergottes die arme Xx-elfe hier nicht alleine zu lassen.


@Edit Ah da verlassen sie schon alle den Thread, wie Ratten das sinkende Schiff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (17. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> jo son uralten java irc chat....lagt total und is doof xD


Buffed hat einen ganz normalen IRC-Channel im Quakenet und da kann man mit jedem IRC-Client rein. Der angebotene Java-Client ist ja nur eine Hilfe fuer die DAUs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (17. März 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Buffed hat einen ganz normalen IRC-Channel im Quakenet und da kann man mit jedem IRC-Client rein. Der angebotene Java-Client ist ja nur eine Hilfe fuer die DAUs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ah ^^ naja es lagt halt mit dem java scheiss


----------



## Dini (17. März 2010)

So, laut der Realmliste sind nun alle Server wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wünsch euch allen eine schöne Woche!
*raus scheuch*


----------



## Dini (24. März 2010)

Die mit dem Schlüssel meint: first! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Guten Morgen!


----------



## MadMarlboro (24. März 2010)

guten morgen!

edit: 1st nach green 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - dafür spendier ich ne runde freibier... ähh kaffee!


----------



## Sôulreaper (24. März 2010)

wünsch dir auch nen guten morgen, jo nen kaff währe jetzt sehr hilfreich ^^


----------



## Xerodes (24. März 2010)

Moin!
ich stell ma Brötchen in die noch kleine Runde!

Lasst uns mit MadMalboros kaffe *räusper*oder bier*hust* auf den neuen Patch anstoßen! Auf das er den Spielern viel spaß bringen möge!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. März 2010)

und alle server off 
buffed admin sagt werren alle grün ^^


----------



## Dini (24. März 2010)

*Kaffeetasse hochhalt*
Auf einen frohen Patch und weniger: "Never play on Patchday"


----------



## Xerodes (24. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> *Kaffeetasse hochhalt*
> Auf einen frohen Patch und weniger: "Never play on Patchday"



Wahre Worte! *anstoß*

Edit: 200er Beitrag schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vriojin (24. März 2010)

morgähn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (24. März 2010)

*sich gähnend und noch leicht verschlafend zu der runde gesellt* morgen zusammen dankö für die semmeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lúmea (24. März 2010)

Guten morgen zusammen *Cappu schlüff und ein Brötchen futter* 

Na habt ihr schon das neue Patch geladen? ich bin mal gespannt welch ein chaos diesmal herrscht wenn die server wieder on sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Lassen wir uns mal überraschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerodes (24. März 2010)

Lúmea schrieb:


> Guten morgen zusammen *Cappu schlüff und ein Brötchen futter*
> 
> Na habt ihr schon das neue Patch geladen? ich bin mal gespannt welch ein chaos diesmal herrscht wenn die server wieder on sind
> 
> ...



Tach auch.

ja, den patch hab ich grad fertig geladen, aber ich denke ich werd heut nur Post in WoW abholen. Spielen wird sicherlich wieder die Hölle ;D.


----------



## Sonsbecker (24. März 2010)

Moin zusammen,

erstmal Eier für alle, Ostern ist nah

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

(______________________)² und den Pott Kaffee gibbet auch dazu


----------



## Leang (24. März 2010)

Lúmea schrieb:


> ich bin mal gespannt welch ein chaos diesmal herrscht wenn die server wieder on sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gut das ich das nicht mitbekomm um 10 gehts in die arbeit und bis heut abend 19:30 wird sich das hoffentlich gelegt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (24. März 2010)

Morgen @ all,mir bleibs heute auch erspart mit dem Spielen am p-Day,Spätschicht


----------



## bigenni (24. März 2010)

Jo...och schon Patch geladen...man man man wird das wieder ein Durcheinander heute werden....vorallen iss nich ma was angekündigt worden das er heute kommt...naja ... auf auf zum fröhlichen Patchen....achja moin moin zusammen


----------



## Sonsbecker (24. März 2010)

Leang schrieb:


> gut das ich das nicht mitbekomm um 10 gehts in die arbeit und bis heut abend 19:30 wird sich das hoffentlich gelegt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Heute Abend ist eh DFB-Pokalspiel , könnte sich dadurch etwas entzerren, es wurden deshalb sogar Raids verschoben


----------



## Divinavene (24. März 2010)

Morgen Ihrs!^^

da scheinbar einige von euch jetzt erst wach geworden sind, herzlichen glückwunsch! 
Mein Sohn hat mich heute schon um 6 aus dem Bett gebrabbelt. ^^

Der Patch ist nun auch gezogen und ich bin schon ganz gespannt wie es sein wird. 
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das viele Spieler erst einmal zum Händler gehen werden um zu schauen was die Gefrorenen Kugeln nun so bringen. ^^

LG


mein Haushalt ruft weiter nach mir xD


----------



## MiKlAtScH (24. März 2010)

morgen zusammen *gähn*

freu mich auf patch kann ich meine 60 kugeln endlich eintauschen^^aber sagt mal sollte heute nich eigentlich auch eine neue raidinstanz kommen oder irre ich mich?

*kaffee schlürf*


----------



## MadMarlboro (24. März 2010)

wenn ich's mir grad so überlege:
[Zirkel_des_Cenarius@Blutdurst + Dalaran] * Patch_3.3.3 = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladebalken (24. März 2010)

Moinsen @ All.....

Heute wird´s 20C werden und ich hab noch keinen Kaffee und wach bin ich auch nicht....Scheiß Rheinbahn :O( Und das passiert nur weil ich Frei habe, die Welt hasst mich und überhaubt ist alles Doof


----------



## Batrion (24. März 2010)

Divinavene schrieb:


> Morgen Ihrs!^^
> 
> da scheinbar einige von euch jetzt erst wach geworden sind, herzlichen glückwunsch!
> Mein Sohn hat mich heute schon um 6 aus dem Bett gebrabbelt. ^^
> ...



Erstmal morgen zusammen =)

Das erste was ich machen werde ist tatsächlich erstmal zu Frozo gehen und meine Kugeln einlösen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich bin auch 6.45 Uhr aufgestanden obwohl ich Krank geschrieben bin, gestern um 22.15 Uhr eingeschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dóminik91 (24. März 2010)

Morgen ihr lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin mal gespannt auf den Patch und dem gelagge dann in ICC xD
Never play on a Patchday? << was ist das *lach* 
Doof wenn die Raidtimes mit Mittwoch losgehen.

Btw: wie funkt das ganze eig wenn man die 2 teilpatches von buffed dl hat? werden die dann automatisch installiert oder hab ich da nen post überlesen?


----------



## Leang (24. März 2010)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> Heute Abend ist eh DFB-Pokalspiel , könnte sich dadurch etwas entzerren, es wurden deshalb sogar Raids verschoben



das ist ja sehr gut mich interessiert fußball eh ned^^


----------



## Batrion (24. März 2010)

Wer spielt denn Heute?
Kann ja nich so das intressante Spiel sein das Raids verschoben werden.


----------



## Ladebalken (24. März 2010)

und alle geben ihre Kugeln ab und heulen hinterher weil sie nichts mehr herstellen können *schrei weg*


----------



## Billy Eastwood (24. März 2010)

Dóminik91 schrieb:


> Morgen ihr lieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



es gibt insgesamt 3 teile vom patch. wenn du den dritten hast packst du einfach alle in einen ordner und klickst auf den dritten teil dann wird der patch installiert.


----------



## EmKay442 (24. März 2010)

Ich freu mich auf den Patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sitze hier auf Arbeit und warte nur darauf, endlich meine ~200 gefrorenen Kugeln von der Gildenbank und meine Zig BG-Marken eintauschen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*PvP-Teile und PvE-Schuhe für meinen Feral incoming*


Werde auch gleich mal ein random BG ausprobieren, wird wahrscheinlich so einiges gehen heute...^^


----------



## Sonsbecker (24. März 2010)

Batrion schrieb:


> Wer spielt denn Heute?
> Kann ja nich so das intressante Spiel sein das Raids verschoben werden.



Schalke - Bayern

DFB-Pokal Halbfinale - es scheint doch mehr Fussballfans als WOW-Fans zu geben in unserem Lande


----------



## Divinavene (24. März 2010)

Batrion schrieb:


> Und ich bin auch 6.45 Uhr aufgestanden obwohl ich Krank geschrieben bin, gestern um 22.15 Uhr eingeschlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Selber schuld, warum schläfst du denn nicht aus, wenn du es kannst? ^^
Ich würde so gerne mal wieder ausschlafen. xD


----------



## Kafka (24. März 2010)

Bin mal auf die ingame Finanzlage gespannt, es fallen ja einige CD`s weg und Frostlotus dürfte es auch zu Dumpingpreisen geben (Gefarmtes + massen durch Kugeln gekauft = Markt übersättigt ergo preis einsturz)


----------



## Taldi (24. März 2010)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tja ich werd mir das ganze wohl so 1-2 std. antun bis ich dann zur auf Arbeit die Leute bekochen muss.

Patch is gott sei dank auch shcon fertig geladen xD


----------



## Divinavene (24. März 2010)

Ladebalken schrieb:


> und alle geben ihre Kugeln ab und heulen hinterher weil sie nichts mehr herstellen können *schrei weg*



Tja, soweit denken nicht alle Spieler. ^^

Es ist ja aber auch nicht so, das die Kugeln ganz verschwinden. Habe jedenfalls nichts davon gelesen, das die nimmer in hc's droppen am Ende. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephilio (24. März 2010)

Guten Morgen liebe Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Direkt mal schöne Musik rausgesucht zum Wachwerden!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jZB7FaDXphY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Könnt heulen, ist die Geige schön! *seufz*

Edit: Patch ist schon installiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batrion (24. März 2010)

Divinavene schrieb:


> Selber schuld, warum schläfst du denn nicht aus, wenn du es kannst? ^^
> Ich würde so gerne mal wieder ausschlafen. xD



Das ist ausschlafen, bin schon immer Frühaufsteher gewesen. So früh natürlich nur wenn ich auch früh schlafen gehe = 22.15Uhr.
Und wegen dem DFB-Pokal spiel, ich bin auch leidenschaftlicher Fußballer. Nur deutscher Fußball ist auch nicht wirklich der Beste^^
Wobei van the man grade richtig spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Divinavene (24. März 2010)

Frühaufsteher? Ja, das bin ich mittlerweile auch. Mein Sohn hat ein verdammt lautes Organ. xD (Dabei schreit er nicht mal, nein er "erzählt" Geschichten ^^)


----------



## Krakauer (24. März 2010)

Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und genau heute musste in meiner Schule ein Rohrbruch sein.. *g*


----------



## Ephilio (24. März 2010)

Divinavene schrieb:


> Mein Sohn hat ein verdammt lautes Organ. xD (Dabei schreit er nicht mal, nein er "erzählt" Geschichten ^^)



Meine Nichte & mein Neffe auch, die beiden sind 3 + 4 Jahre alt. Darf die Ende Mai aufpassen, weil die Eltern über's WE weg sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Alex hat der Dorothee schonmal mit 'ner Schere die Haare geschnitten und seine Zimmerwand mit nem dicken schwarzen Edding verschönert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batrion (24. März 2010)

Wie alt ist denn dein kleiner?
Ich arbeite seit 3 Wochen in nem Kindergarten, gefällt mir sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladebalken (24. März 2010)

Divinavene schrieb:


> Tja, soweit denken nicht alle Spieler. ^^
> 
> Es ist ja aber auch nicht so, das die Kugeln ganz verschwinden. Habe jedenfalls nichts davon gelesen, das die nimmer in hc's droppen am Ende.
> 
> ...



Natürlich sind sie nicht gefixt worden aber es ist auch nicht mehr so einfach dran zu kommen. Man kann nicht mehr auf Bedarf gehen, wobei ich glaub es ist doch völlig Latte ob alle auf Bedarf gehen oder auf Gier........ so Kaffee such*


----------



## Ephilio (24. März 2010)

Für alle, die einen Token haben - so schaut der Login-Screen jetzt aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (24. März 2010)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hehe, ich stelle mir nur die Leute vor, die täglich Frostlotus gefarmt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werden sicher arm jetzt


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (24. März 2010)

Gefrorene Kugeln tauschen?

Laaaaaaaangweilig


Werde erst mal auf´s Schlachtfeld gehen und dann......

- Klingensturm zünden
- mich entwaffnen lassen
- mich trotzdem weiter drehen und wunderbare dreh und Tanzbewegungen vollführen
- mich auslachen lassen
- mich selber auslachen


Und wer es wagt mich dabei zu stören der lese schleunigst den Tooltip zu Klingensturm bevor er von mir totgedreht wird.



Auszug: Ihr fühlt weder Mitleid noch Bedauern oder Furcht und es gibt keine Möglichkeit euch aufzuhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batrion (24. März 2010)

Ladebalken schrieb:


> Natürlich sind sie nicht gefixt worden aber es ist auch nicht mehr so einfach dran zu kommen. Man kann nicht mehr auf Bedarf gehen, wobei ich glaub es ist doch völlig Latte ob alle auf Bedarf gehen oder auf Gier........ so Kaffee such*



Jo, die wirds noch weiter geben und es ist wirklich egal ob alle Gier oder nun Bedarf würfeln ^^


----------



## Vossy1980 (24. März 2010)

Achja , der Patchtag und wie jedesmal warten Tausende gierig drauf das Neue zu sehen und zu erleben .. . :-D

Aber wir wären ja nicht echt WOW´ler wenn uns nicht schon morgens der Kaffe wieder hochkommt wenn wir daran denken was heute wieder den ganzen Tag in Azeroth lossein wird :-(

Lagg´s ohne Ende, Bildraten im Einstelligen bereich und wer weiß was die Dungeon-Server noch für Überraschungen berreit halten.

Ich für meinen Teil werde heute das Game mal bei seite lassen und mich nicht darüber Ärgern das mein Hexer ne Stunde braucht um einmal Quer durch Dalaran zu latschen.

Ich empfehle für heute mal ins Eiskaffe zugehen und den Frühling zu genießen. 
Die Kugeln kann man auch morgen noch eintauschen und die Raid ID´s halten ja auch ne ganze woche ^^

Also in diesem Sinne ein Happy Patchday !!!!!!!


----------



## bigenni (24. März 2010)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Für alle, die einen Token haben - so schaut der Login-Screen jetzt aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




kurze frage was iss ein Token?????????????


----------



## Ladebalken (24. März 2010)

Batrion schrieb:


> Jo, die wirds noch weiter geben und es ist wirklich egal ob alle Gier oder nun Bedarf würfeln ^^




....Also war dieser teil des Patches wohl "nicht" durchdacht von Blizz. Oder hab ich es am Ende nicht verstanden.....jedenfalls hab ich es gerade so gelesen


----------



## KinayFeelwood (24. März 2010)

bigenni schrieb:


> kurze frage was iss ein Token?????????????



gemeint war der authenticator^^


----------



## Solostraran (24. März 2010)

Ladebalken schrieb:


> Natürlich sind sie nicht gefixt worden aber es ist auch nicht mehr so einfach dran zu kommen. Man kann nicht mehr auf Bedarf gehen, wobei ich glaub es ist doch völlig Latte ob alle auf Bedarf gehen oder auf Gier........ so Kaffee such*



Ich find's gut, daß nur noch Gier geht, weil das letztlich ehrlich ist. In den letzten 2-3 Wochen haben immer wieder viele in Random Runs auf Bedarf gewürfelt, was ich ziemlich daneben fand. Bedarf hat man evtl ne zeitlang, um Berufe zu skillen, aber zuletzt hiess Bedarf ja nur noch 'ich will das Teil um es später teuer zu verhökern'. Nein danke. zu Glück ist das jetzt vorbei.


----------



## Furywarry (24. März 2010)

Also dieser Patch ist ja mal so richtig arm.

Irgendwie ist das eher ein größerer Hitfix als ein echter Patch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na ja, Spaß beiseite, ich geh erst mal nen Kaff machen und dann arbeiten.

Heute Abend sehen wir dann, was wirklich los ist.


----------



## Kafka (24. März 2010)

Ich hab meine ganzen Kugeln gestern schon für 25g das Stück ins AH gestellt. Bin nachher mal gespannt wenn ich nachhause komme was der Postkasten sagt. (sind immerhin potentiell 2000g nebenbei für Items die ich für keinen Beruf brauche^^)


----------



## kingkryzon (24. März 2010)

heute mal mutti überzeugt krank zu sein und dann server down Oo


----------



## bigenni (24. März 2010)

KinayFeelwood schrieb:


> gemeint war der authenticator^^



asooooooooooooo

konnte ich mir fast denken...^^


----------



## Gliothiel (24. März 2010)

*Mit einem großen Kaffee und einer Schüssel voll Schokokipferl reinschlürft*


Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben.


----------



## Solostraran (24. März 2010)

Furywarry schrieb:


> Also dieser Patch ist ja mal so richtig arm.
> 
> Irgendwie ist das eher ein größerer Hitfix als ein echter Patch.
> 
> ...



Im Prinzip tut sich ja nur im PvP was. Die Klassenanpassungen sind ja echt üebrschaubar. Aber ist ja auch mal OK...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. März 2010)

immer noch off was macht blizz so lange ^^


----------



## Solostraran (24. März 2010)

kingkryzon schrieb:


> heute mal mutti überzeugt krank zu sein und dann server down Oo



Ist natürlich auch ziemlich überraschend, daß Mittwochs morgens der Server down ist Oo...


----------



## Vossy1980 (24. März 2010)

kingkryzon schrieb:


> heute mal mutti überzeugt krank zu sein und dann server down Oo




Mittwochs ist generell ein schlechter Tag Blau zu machen , ich empfehle dann doch eher den Donnerstag.
Weniger LAgs und Du kannst morgens ganz früh anfangen. ;-)




Ich möchte mich hiermit bei allen Eltern Entschuldigen; Ich halte nichts davon für WOW Blau zumachen obwohl ich Ihre Kinder verstehen kann ;-D


----------



## Sonsbecker (24. März 2010)

kingkryzon schrieb:


> heute mal mutti überzeugt krank zu sein und dann server down Oo



gut getimed xD


----------



## Batrion (24. März 2010)

kingkryzon schrieb:


> heute mal mutti überzeugt krank zu sein und dann server down Oo



?? Die Server sind jeden Mittwoch down, das solltest du doch wissen


----------



## Ephilio (24. März 2010)

Solostraran schrieb:


> Im Prinzip tut sich ja nur im PvP was. Die Klassenanpassungen sind ja echt üebrschaubar.



Das ja, aber bei den DKs und Feral-Dudus sind super änderungen bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zerfleischen 60 Sek. anstatt 12 - mit Glyphe 10% mehr Schaden. Stell ich mir bei Bossen sehr geil vor... Auflschlitzen ist ja oben, und bääääääääääm Zermalmen und Prankenhieb spammen!


----------



## Ladebalken (24. März 2010)

kingkryzon schrieb:


> heute mal mutti überzeugt krank zu sein und dann server down Oo



Wie Server Down? Abgeschaltet für immer! Wir sind hier nur noch ein haufen von Leuten die sich hier Treffen um gemeinsam zu Heulen. oder auch "Das treffen der Anonymen Ex Alk.....WoW Süchtigen"


----------



## Leang (24. März 2010)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Auszug: Ihr fühlt weder Mitleid noch Bedauern oder Furcht und es gibt keine Möglichkeit euch aufzuhalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tja typisch blizz hat sich mal wieder ins eigene fleisch geschnitten


----------



## bigenni (24. März 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> immer noch off was macht blizz so lange ^^



na was wohl....patchen^^....und das kann ja bekanntlicher weise...laaaaannnngggggeeeeeeee dauernnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn^^


----------



## Ephilio (24. März 2010)

bigenni schrieb:


> na was wohl....patchen^^....und das kann ja bekanntlicher weise...laaaaannnngggggeeeeeeee dauernnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn^^



Nix da, ich will um 11 Uhr on gehen und ICC raiden - Sindragosa must die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Will endlich Hardmodes spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (24. März 2010)

Da wird der Krieger schnell zum Mixer ohne Messer wenn er nun entwaffnet wird beim Klingensturm :-((


----------



## Edou (24. März 2010)

Ladebalken schrieb:


> Wie Server Down? Abgeschaltet für immer! Wir sind hier nur noch ein haufen von Leuten die sich hier Treffen um gemeinsam zu Heulen. oder auch "Das treffen der Anonymen Ex Alk.....WoW Süchtigen"



Dann müssen wir ja den threadtitel ändern in "Ist Dein server immernoch down? Der dayli talk!" oder so =)




Somit auch morgen von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solostraran (24. März 2010)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Nix da, ich will um 11 Uhr on gehen und ICC raiden - Sindragosa must die
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Erst mal am Professor voreikommen....

gestern Random 10er gewesen... da war bei Saurfang schluss. Die DDs bekamen das mit den Fleischbestien nicht geregelt und haben auch imemr schön beieinander gestanden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkryzon (24. März 2010)

Batrion schrieb:


> ?? Die Server sind jeden Mittwoch down, das solltest du doch wissen



das problem bei der sache ist wie oft denkt man als schüler dran der "normalerweise" mittwochs um die uhrzeit net on ist?^^
das zeigt eher das ich zu selten blau mache =P


----------



## Divinavene (24. März 2010)

Weiter vorne wurde gefragt wie alt mein Sohn ist: 7 1/2 Monate.

Und dafür macht er schon richtig Randale. Seit gestern "krabbelt" er und macht die Wohnung unsicher. Besonders hat es ihm der Mülleimer angetan. oO xD


----------



## snooze.G5 (24. März 2010)

Moin

boah is mir langweilig


----------



## Ephilio (24. März 2010)

Solostraran schrieb:


> Erst mal am Professor voreikommen....
> 
> gestern Random 10er gewesen... da war bei Saurfang schluss. Die DDs bekamen das mit den Fleischbestien nicht geregelt und haben auch imemr schön beieinander gestanden...
> 
> ...




Deshalb hab ich mir 'ne Stamm aufgebaut aus Freunden & Kumpels - sind letzte Woche in 90 Minuten bei Sindragosa gestanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irmeli (24. März 2010)

He he, kommt mir doch zum Thema Bedarf-Gier etwas in den Sinn.
Als ich erstmalig in DM war, habe ich als Hexe auf ein Krieger-Item Bedarf gemacht. Ich hatte mir überlegt, dass ich das Item gerne möchte um es zu verkaufen, aber eigentlich nicht gierig sei, es zu besitzen. Na ja, die andern Gruppenmitglieder sahen dies aber nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladebalken (24. März 2010)

kingkryzon schrieb:


> das problem bei der sache ist wie oft denkt man als schüler dran der "normalerweise" mittwochs um die uhrzeit net on ist?^^
> das zeigt eher das ich zu selten blau mache =P



Respekt...gut gekontert......"Hefte Raus Klassenarbeit!!!"


----------



## Batrion (24. März 2010)

Divinavene schrieb:


> Weiter vorne wurde gefragt wie alt mein Sohn ist: 7 1/2 Monate.
> 
> Und dafür macht er schon richtig Randale. Seit gestern "krabbelt" er und macht die Wohnung unsicher. Besonders hat es ihm der Mülleimer angetan. oO xD



hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (24. März 2010)

Ach stimmt ja, die Server sind down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nach meinem Kaffee geh ich nach unten und zieh die Sommer Felgen wieder drauf. Endlich wieder mit Dicken Schlappen rumfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephilio (24. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OoHkmvustuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gerade bei youtube gefunden... sche*ß die Wand an, ist das geil =)


----------



## DerHutmacher (24. März 2010)

haha, ja, die frühen WoW Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab immer auf alles gepasst, weil ich angst hatte irgendwas falsch zu machen, solang bis es mirn Typ dann erklärt hat


----------



## inkomplex (24. März 2010)

Irmeli schrieb:


> He he, kommt mir doch zum Thema Bedarf-Gier etwas in den Sinn.
> Als ich zum erstmalig in DM war, habe ich als Hexe auf ein Krieger-Item Bedarf gemacht. Ich hatte mir überlegt, dass ich das Item gerne möchte um es zu verkaufen, aber eigentlich nicht gierig sei, es zu besitzen. Na ja, die andern Gruppenmitglieder sahen dies aber nicht so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich sehs kommen. Bald würfelt _jeder_ auf _alles_ Bedarf ..


----------



## Ladebalken (24. März 2010)

Irmeli schrieb:


> He he, kommt mir doch zum Thema Bedarf-Gier etwas in den Sinn.
> Als ich zum erstmalig in DM war, habe ich als Hexe auf ein Krieger-Item Bedarf gemacht. Ich hatte mir überlegt, dass ich das Item gerne möchte um es zu verkaufen, aber eigentlich nicht gierig sei, es zu besitzen. Na ja, die andern Gruppenmitglieder sahen dies aber nicht so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HI HI HI HI Das kenn ich war bei mir auch so.......Ich stand also in HDW und Plötzlich diese Endscheidungsfrage Bedarf oder Gier? und innerlich hörte ich die Stimme meiner Mutter "JUNGE SEI DOCH NICHT IMMER SO GIERIG !!! " Also Lustig auf Bedarf..... tja da wurde ich fast aus der Inze hefixt


----------



## Solostraran (24. März 2010)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Deshalb hab ich mir 'ne Stamm aufgebaut aus Freunden & Kumpels - sind letzte Woche in 90 Minuten bei Sindragosa gestanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oo.... naja, bei Fauldarm stehen nach ne Stunde ist schon 'normal'. Dort geht es baer meisst nicht ohne wipe ab. Wahlweise passt Heilung oder Schaden nicht. Am Movement liegt es üblicherweise (und glücklicherweise) fast nie ...


----------



## Ladebalken (24. März 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> Ach stimmt ja, die Server sind down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Geile Idee......oder sollte man das nicht eigentlich erst Ende April machen? (Frage ist ernst gemeint) 
Aber ich werds vielleicht auch machen


----------



## MiKlAtScH (24. März 2010)

der heli homer war genial *pippi in den augen hab*

ma ne andere frage abgesehen von den kugeln und pvp und kleinen änderungen sollte nich auch n raid eingeführt werden?


----------



## Ephilio (24. März 2010)

Solostraran schrieb:


> Oo.... naja, bei Fauldarm stehen nach ne Stunde ist schon 'normal'. Dort geht es baer meisst nicht ohne wipe ab. Wahlweise passt Heilung oder Schaden nicht. Am Movement liegt es üblicherweise (und glücklicherweise) fast nie ...



Gehen da auch schon nen paar IDs rein zusammen - fand's auch übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vossy1980 (24. März 2010)

Hab schon DK´s auf Ringe mit ZM (Ghul-heal-Equip ? ) Würfeln sehen also mich wundert da garnichtsmehr .


----------



## snooze.G5 (24. März 2010)

Zum Glück sagt nen Gearscore nichts aus
wer net spielen kannt schaffts auch mit nem 6k gear nicht


----------



## Greytemplar (24. März 2010)

Wie gerade bekannt wurde werden die Server offline bleiben.
Grund dafür sei ein Assistent der angeblich Kaffee in die Serferfarm gegossen hat, um (Zitat) "Die Bosse ein wenig munter zu machen."
Quelle : wow-europe.com

Auch einen guten Morgen von mir =P


----------



## Ephilio (24. März 2010)

snooze.G5 schrieb:


> Zum Glück sagt nen Gearscore nichts aus
> wer net spielen kannt schaffts auch mit nem 6k gear nicht



Ich liebe die EDIT-Funktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vossy1980 (24. März 2010)

Nasuper dann hat Modermine jetzt auch noch nen Koffeein Buff ^^


----------



## Ephilio (24. März 2010)

Vossy1980 schrieb:


> Nasuper dann hat Modermine jetzt auch noch nen Koffeein Buff ^^



"Ich hab böses AA gemacht" .... "huuuuuuuuuuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiih" ^^ Just love it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vossy1980 (24. März 2010)

Und jeder Kaffeejunkie weiß das Kaffee das AA manchmal noch "BÖSER" macht ^^


----------



## schluench (24. März 2010)

Moin Mädels, hab paar selbstgekaufte Muffins mitgebracht *Muffins in die Mitte schieb* Bedient euch. Und bitte keine Beschimpfungen mehr gegen Koffein, denn das ist mein allerbester Freund.


----------



## Vossy1980 (24. März 2010)

*Mapf*   Danke für die Muffins :-D

Sollte ja keine verunglimpfung unseres Heiligen Ambosias sein .


----------



## Batrion (24. März 2010)

Auf vielen Fernsehsender läuft jetzt Paul Kalkbrenner =(#
Wieso wird er so misshandelt


----------



## kingkryzon (24. März 2010)

Batrion schrieb:


> Auf vielen Fernsehsender läuft jetzt Paul Kalkbrenner =(#
> Wieso wird er so misshandelt



wo wo wo wo?


----------



## Ephilio (24. März 2010)

Batrion schrieb:


> Auf vielen Fernsehsender läuft jetzt Paul Kalkbrenner =(#
> Wieso wird er so misshandelt



Ey nix gegen Paul! Der zaubert ne Stimmung in die Hütte, da geht die Luzi ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Siehe hier - wie steil die Leute gehen... Oo





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eaRt4IFP9W8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leiriope (24. März 2010)

also bei mir auf der klotze läuft wow wow wubbzy das ist viel schlimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schluench (24. März 2010)

Wer ist Paul? Und was kann er?


----------



## Batrion (24. März 2010)

kingkryzon schrieb:


> wo wo wo wo?



Eben Pro7 Quiz Werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ephilio schrieb:


> Ey nix gegen Paul! Der zaubert ne Stimmung in die Hütte, da geht die Luzi ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab doch nichts gegen ihn geschrieben, eher für ihn oder nicht?


----------



## Konai (24. März 2010)

> Auf vielen Fernsehsender läuft jetzt Paul Kalkbrenner =(#
> Wieso wird er so misshandelt


Weil der Evilvicheldomidex nicht an den Dromedarischen Knöppelhöxid vorbei gekommen ist ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snooze.G5 (24. März 2010)

Nu muss ich mal nen bischen Werbung machen

sollte es noch Nefarianer geben oder Ex Nefarianer
die es nicht mitbekommen haben!


http://www.angelstrike.eu/


Das Realmtreffen steht bevor !!!


----------



## Ephilio (24. März 2010)

Batrion schrieb:


> Ich hab doch nichts gegen ihn geschrieben, eher für ihn oder nicht?



Wollte einfach nur das Video posten, weil's nur geil ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Louu (24. März 2010)

hey der will den net installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch wer das problem? 

"Die Datei "D:\Games\World of Warcraft\Data\patch-3.MPQ" konnte nicht in "D:\Games\World of Warcraft\Data\patch-3.MPQ.Trash" umbenannt werden. Falls dieser Fehler auch weiterhin auftritt, verwenden Sie bitte das Reparaturprogramm. Gegebenfalls muss das Spiel deinstalliert und anschließend neu installiert werden. Sollte sich das Problem durch diese Maßnahmen nicht beheben lassen, kontaktieren Sie bitte unseren technischen Kundendienst. (ConflictManager::ResolveConflicts/3)
Um die Installation von World of Warcraft auf Fehler zu überprüfen, klicken Sie auf "Reparieren". Das Reparaturprogramm ist in der Lage, die während des Patchvorgangs aufgetretenen Fehler zu beheben.
"


----------



## kingkryzon (24. März 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/uberd/paul-kalkbrenner-antipop-music-festival-viana-do-castelo-portugal-2007
für alle kalkbrenner fans =P


----------



## Technocrat (24. März 2010)

Louu schrieb:


> hey der will den net installieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ungefähr 10000 Leute, wenn es nach den Foreneinträgen geht. Und das immer und immer wieder, bei jedem Patch. Ich habe es längst aufgegeben,, ihnen zu sagen, sie mögen WOW.exe als Admin ausführen.


----------



## Ephilio (24. März 2010)

kingkryzon schrieb:


> http://soundcloud.co...o-portugal-2007
> für alle kalkbrenner fans =P



Uuuuuh, nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lieben Dank!


----------



## Vossy1980 (24. März 2010)

Louu schrieb:


> hey der will den net installieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Rechtsklick auf WOW und als Administrator ausführen dann sollte es gehen


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. März 2010)

ephilio wie kan man nen black hack so verarschen -.- 
aber is ja homer also normal ^^


----------



## Eltoro73 (24. März 2010)

Louu schrieb:


> hey der will den net installieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Evtl. als ADMIN das Update starten?

Edit: Shit, da war jemand schneller


----------



## Laetizia (24. März 2010)

rechtsklick und als administrator ausführen, dann sollte es gehen


----------



## Ephilio (24. März 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ephilio wie kan man nen black hack so verarschen -.-
> aber is ja homer also normal ^^



Ich find's geil - hab so gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HOMER, HOMER! <3


----------



## Louu (24. März 2010)

jop danke euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 funzt


----------



## Ephilio (24. März 2010)

Louu schrieb:


> jop danke euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Immer schön auf die ganzen Suchtis hören, die wissen bescheid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Louu (24. März 2010)

jo ich merk das schon^^...das war aber jetzt zum erstenmal bei mir das ich das so ausführen musste...sonst gins auch ohne es als admin auszuführen!


hmmm wo lass ich denn heut mal meine 136 Kugeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. März 2010)

http://www.animetip.com/watch-anime/q/queens-blade-rurou-no-senshi 
fuck grade den anime an ist auch ganz gut ^^


----------



## schluench (24. März 2010)

Hat wer von euch schon ders öfteren 2010 gegrillt? Ich ja, etwa 4x schon. Und hab gerade wieder richtig Lust auf nen saftiges Steak mit Knobi-Butter... Mjam!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. März 2010)

dan mach halte dich nicht auf


----------



## Louu (24. März 2010)

logen...ich grill das ganze jahr über...gibt nix geileres


----------



## MiKlAtScH (24. März 2010)

ignoriert mich ruhig hehe^^

sollte nich heute auch ein neuer raid online gehen?oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Amandea (24. März 2010)

Wie gut das ich gestern fleißig Lichblüten und Eisdorn gefarmt habe. Hoffe die Preise steigen da jetzt wieder, da wir ja dank den Kugeln nun einen überschuss an Frostlotuse haben werden


----------



## Valnar93 (24. März 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> http://www.animetip....rurou-no-senshi
> fuck grade den anime an ist auch ganz gut ^^



what in gods name...


----------



## JMCDesign (24. März 2010)

wie kann ich mich von arbeit aus über einen proxy bei wow einloggen?


----------



## Ephilio (24. März 2010)

JMCDesign schrieb:


> wie kann ich mich von arbeit aus über einen proxy bei wow einloggen?



1. die Server sind down, wer weiß wie lange noch
2. wenn die Chef das merkt, droht dir die Kündigung
3. warte bis heute Abend, dann ist die Vorfreude größer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## InstinctHunter (24. März 2010)

MiKlAtScH schrieb:


> ignoriert mich ruhig hehe^^
> 
> sollte nich heute auch ein neuer raid online gehen?oder irre ich mich?



Nein die raids kommen mit späteren patches...heute eig nur pvp änderungen need !!!

/lw los macht mal was lustiges

/edit seite 2529 !


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. März 2010)

gucke wollte ich schreiben sry ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JMCDesign (24. März 2010)

Ephilio schrieb:


> 1. die Server sind down, wer weiß wie lange noch
> 2. wenn die Chef das merkt, droht dir die Kündigung
> 3. warte bis heute Abend, dann ist die Vorfreude größer
> 
> ...



1. jo schon klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. den juckt das net .. 
3. .....


----------



## Buschwalker (24. März 2010)

Sitze in der Schule vorm rechner und langeweile mich und warte das endlich diese kack stunden hier vorbei sind ^^

Naja umso größer is die freude auf den patch wenn ich nach hause komme :>


----------



## schluench (24. März 2010)

Wir wollen Fotos sehen!


----------



## Manitu2007 (24. März 2010)

JMCDesign schrieb:


> wie kann ich mich von arbeit aus über einen proxy bei wow einloggen?



Frag deine Admins *Grins*

im Übrigen soll man auf Arbeit auch das tun wozu man da ist undzwar *ARBEITEN*!!!
und nicht MMO´s Spielen! (oder auf Spiele Community Foren Surfen *hust*), aber ich darf dass hab nen Darfschein


mfg


----------



## Louu (24. März 2010)

danke für die information....unser bauer war heut auch schon bei mir um sein dünger zu holen...musste ihn vorher mit der dachlatte totschlagen wäre mir sonst aus der schüssel gesprungen.... Konsistenz: Fest bis breiig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dundeath (24. März 2010)

so langsam weicht man auch vom thema hier ab oder sehe ich das falsch?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (24. März 2010)

Glaphne: "Stimmt das Reib, dass du dein Geld in der Unterhose versteckst?" -Reib: "Ja" - Glaphne: "Da bekommt Geldwaschen eine ganz andere Bedeutung."


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. März 2010)

Mal nen Kaffee u Frische Brötchen rein stellen.

Hmm komisch schon lang nix mehr über WoW-Verbote etc gehört man merkt sind keine Wahlen


----------



## Buschwalker (24. März 2010)

Hey Tweety kennst bei dir aufn Realm jemand namens Noxium? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Landray (24. März 2010)

Na, stell dir vor, der Vorschlag von schluench wird befolgt, und OlleSchnepfe stellt ein Foto rein^^


----------



## Heydu (24. März 2010)

Du hast doch nit wirklich eine Eisfalle neben Murmur gelegt oder?
*- Gruppe von Futureman im Schattenlayrinth* 

Neulich, auf einem RP Server:

- Ich, der heilige Ritter des Lichts werde Euch in der Schlacht gegen das böse Monstrum führen. Wir schlagen auf mein Kommando zum Ruhme des Lichts los.
- Dürfte ich dazu den tapferen Recken bitten, den Gegner aufzuhalten, auf das die wilde Bestie den weniger gerüsteten Kämpfern nicht zu nahe kommt.
- Und Du, Jägersmann aus dunklem Wald, stelle ihm Dein Tier zur Seite auf das es ihn mit Zähnen und klauen unterstützen möge.
- Heiliger Priester des Lichts, konzentriere Dein Können auf unseren tapferen Recken.
- Bitte, oh Du in den Künsten des Arkanen bewanderter Magier, lasse den Gegner in der Glut Deines Feuers vergehen.
- Schärfe Deinen giftgen Dolch Schurke und jage ihm die Klinge in den Rücken.
- Zeige ihm was wahre Furcht bedeutet, dunkler Hexenmeister, und lasse Deinen Diener auf die Bestie los.
- Und nun, Freunde des Lichts... kämpft, tötet im Namen der Allianz und des Lichts. AUF DEN KLIPPENEBER!!!


----------



## JMCDesign (24. März 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Frag deine Admins *Grins*
> 
> im Übrigen soll man auf Arbeit auch das tun wozu man da ist undzwar *ARBEITEN*!!!
> und nicht MMO´s Spielen! (oder auf Spiele Community Foren Surfen *hust*), aber ich darf dass hab nen Darfschein
> ...



wer sagt, dass ich nicht arbeite?
und einen "darfschein" habe ich schon in der gold fassung ^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. März 2010)

@Buschwalker bin kaum noch auf dem Realm aber der Name sagt mir was


----------



## JMCDesign (24. März 2010)

Vossy1980 schrieb:


> Männer sind Primitiv aber Glücklich !!!!!



/push


----------



## Lúmea (24. März 2010)

Vossy1980 schrieb:


> Hab schon DK´s auf Ringe mit ZM (Ghul-heal-Equip ? ) Würfeln sehen also mich wundert da garnichtsmehr .



Ne oder das ist ja echt die härte. Und dann kam bestimmt die ausrede ja ich habs net gesehn das da ZM drauf war sondern nur die trefferwertung gesehn. 

Jaja und da sagt man immer das die Hunter die wegwürfler sind. 

Was die kugeln angeht so denke ich wird sich einiges ändern ich bin aber auch schon froh das keiner mehr bedarf machen kann darauf war ja in den letzten tagen echt schlimm.


----------



## Nachtschimmer (24. März 2010)

Das Laden dauert so lange


----------



## Long_Wolf (24. März 2010)

DKs sind die neuen Jäger <lacht>


----------



## Vossy1980 (24. März 2010)

[sup]@ [/sup] Lúmea   er sagte ( oder lallte vielmehr) "der ist aber viel besser als meiner, nur Angriffskraft und Beweglichkeit gehen stark runter "	ROFL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orgoron (24. März 2010)

Lúmea schrieb:


> Was die kugeln angeht so denke ich wird sich einiges ändern ich bin aber auch schon froh das keiner mehr bedarf machen kann darauf war ja in den letzten tagen echt schlimm.




 Ob da alle Bedarf oder Gier drauf würfeln ist ja nun so der Megaunterschied ^^


----------



## Snipy (24. März 2010)

Ahhh mein Server is Down... wollts nur mal gesgat haben xD


----------



## Dini (24. März 2010)

da hat er wohl nur auf das itemlevel geschaut, GS pushen ftw -.-*


----------



## Lillyan (24. März 2010)

Es gibt Themen, die gehören nicht ins Forum. Reißt euch zusamen, wir brauchen weder detailierte Beschreibungen eurer Darmtätigkeiten, noch stumpfe "blubb"-Beiträge.


----------



## .Blôôdy. (24. März 2010)

Patch geladen installiert jetz muss nurnoch Tearar Hochfahren... irwer atm von euch auch bei "The Last Journey" ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. März 2010)

ohja die Preise sind auch extrem Explodiert nur gut das ich noch 1k Auf Bank hab


----------



## Mikolomeus (24. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Es gibt Themen, die gehören nicht ins Forum. Reißt euch zusamen, wir brauchen weder detailierte Beschreibungen eurer Darmtätigkeiten, noch stumpfe "blubb"-Beiträge.


Warum? Das ist doch der Spam Thread No.1 =)


----------



## Ephilio (24. März 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> ohja die Preise sind auch extrem Explodiert nur gut das ich noch 1k Auf Bank hab



Bei uns hatte vor ein paar Wochen jemand in IF gestanden und Kugeln für 10g / Stück gekauft... hab 1,5k bekommen! Nen paar Minuten später les ich das mit dem Umtauschen auf mmo. Pech gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. März 2010)

Vergleichen wir mal WoW mit Star Wars keine Ahnung warum aber ich sehe da Paralellen.

Warcraftreihe u WoW-Classic ganz klar die 3 Teile von Star Wars aus den 70er u 80ern 
sie waren genial und heut spricht jeder mit Ehrfurcht in der Stimme über Sie.

Erstes Addon (BC) ganz klar Star Wars Episode 1 Die dunkle Bedrohung warum bei Star Wars haben die Leute über Jar Jar Binks geflucht in BC waren es die Draenei.

In Star Wars E1 war alles so kitschisch hmm wenn ich mir da so die Flames über die Ausrüstungsdesign von damals ansehe. 

Kommen wir zu Star Wars Episode 2 da wurde es besser nur wurde da gemeckert das Yoda kämpft hallo (DK in WotLK) und das die Storyline zu schnell erzählt wurde (SW E2 ist der kürzeste aller Star Warsfilme) hmm in WotLK ist auch alles zu einfach zu schnell. Man hat auch gesagt das Georg Lucas den 3ten Teil auf Eis legen will da zuviele gute SiFi-Filme laufen (höre da Aion macht WoW Konkurrenz und und)

Kommen wir zu Episode 3 nachdem der Trailer lief wollten es alle sehen und als es lief wurde nicht darüber gemeckert. 

Bin also mal gespannt wie es bei Catalysm läuft, denn es hab sich viele über die Änderungen gefreut.


----------



## Long_Wolf (24. März 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Ob da alle Bedarf oder Gier drauf würfeln ist ja nun so der Megaunterschied ^^



Es haben ja viele <troooet Selbstzensur troet> gewartet bis alle anderen brav GIER gedrückt hatten um dann ihr BEDARF loszuwerden...und es war REINER ZUFALL das des passierte nachdem langsam durchsickert das die Kugeln bald nützlich werden...

Jaaa neee is klaaa


----------



## Heydu (24. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> da hat er wohl nur auf das itemlevel geschaut, GS pushen ftw -.-*



GS?
GesundheitsStein?
GearScore?
GildenSatzung?
GeneSung?
GeSpräch?

bin verwirrt...


----------



## Mikolomeus (24. März 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> GS?
> GesundheitsStein?
> GearScore?
> GildenSatzung?
> ...


GearScore mein Junger Padawan, GearScore.


----------



## Nachtschimmer (24. März 2010)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> Patch geladen installiert jetz muss nurnoch Tearar Hochfahren...



Und Khaz´Goroth

Beschöftigt mich


----------



## Mikolomeus (24. März 2010)

Nachtschimmer schrieb:


> Und Khaz´Goroth
> 
> Beschöftigt mich


Hast du keine Freundin/Frau die dich beschäftigen könnte?


----------



## Vossy1980 (24. März 2010)

Im zusammanhang mit item lvl ist der Gear-Score gemeint.
Den Gesundheitsstein kann man nur durch talente Puschen


----------



## schluench (24. März 2010)

Ich sag nur "GS-Brunnen"... Der GearScore-Brunnen ist schon nice zum pushen!


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> da hat er wohl nur auf das itemlevel geschaut, GS pushen ftw -.-*



lol deine neue signatur, 


Morgen zusammen


----------



## Long_Wolf (24. März 2010)

Ahwatt, Die Aldor muss hoch..oder Echsenkessel wenns denn sein muss...

Die Sucht muss befriedigt werden...


----------



## Ephilio (24. März 2010)

Nachtschimmer schrieb:


> Und Khaz´Goroth
> 
> Beschöftigt mich




Musik hören, Frühstücken, in anderen Foren lesen, etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder einfach in's TS und mit den anderen Suchtis quatschen ^^


----------



## Ladebalken (24. März 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> GS?
> GesundheitsStein?
> GearScore?
> GildenSatzung?
> ...



Ich nehm Tor 3 ;O)


----------



## Dundeath (24. März 2010)

ich glaub wenn jetzt nur ein einziger server hochfahren würde wäre in den startgebieten chaos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Long_Wolf (24. März 2010)

mmmh


<Musik anschmeisst>


<frühstückt>

Will meine Sucht trotzdem befriedigen!


----------



## Nachtschimmer (24. März 2010)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Musik hören, Frühstücken, in anderen Foren lesen, etc.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Was glaubst du, was ich während des Spielens schon immer mache?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist keine Beschäftigung mehr, das geschieht alles im Hintergrund^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. März 2010)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Bei uns hatte vor ein paar Wochen jemand in IF gestanden und Kugeln für 10g / Stück gekauft... hab 1,5k bekommen! Nen paar Minuten später les ich das mit dem Umtauschen auf mmo. Pech gehabt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hehe da war ich eigen ich bunker sowas falls man mal später Twinken will u einen Herstellenden Beruf hat. Hab auch noch 2 Stacks Urnether u 2 Stacks Nethervortex rumliegen man weiß ja nie. 

Der Witz ist auf Malorne ist man Immo billiger dran wenn man die Kugel des Kreuzfahreres direkt kauft statt 6 gefrorene Kugeln .

Was mich bloß rollt hatte Montag noch StoffCD verbraten u 10 min später les ich im Forum das man erst nach Ablauf des alten CDs die Änderung bekommt


----------



## Vossy1980 (24. März 2010)

Serverliste	für alle die nicht ständig versuchen wollen es über den Login Server zuerfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (24. März 2010)

Ladebalken schrieb:


> Ich nehm Tor 3 ;O)



(Nach einem Wipe)
Tank(X) : Ey "Y" Heil ma !!!!
Jäger(Y): Ich bin Hunter !!
[Pet Gerezzt und Gehealt]
Tank(X): Ach und mich Heilst du Nicht ??
Jäger(Y): Stell dich mal auf alle Viere, gucken ob das Funktioniert ?!
Tank(X): Wie ist den der Befehl dafür ?


----------



## .Blôôdy. (24. März 2010)

TS? is Leer :s kann ned quatschen ^^ naja ich schlaf bis um 11 xD


----------



## Grushdak (24. März 2010)

Moin moin,



Mikolomeus schrieb:


> Warum? Das ist doch der Spam Thread No.1 =)


Wo bitte ist das hier Spamthread Nr.1?
Da gibt es aber einen Anderen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. kleines Rätsel

Wenn nun im Chat bei der Suche Gearcheck steht, erscheint der Name meiner Priesterin (in Rot und mit Meldung auf dem Screen).
Wie heißt sie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (24. März 2010)

Dini, deine Signatur ist echt der Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (24. März 2010)

ein nachtwachler *wink*


----------



## Lúmea (24. März 2010)

Vossy1980 schrieb:


> [sup]@ [/sup] Lúmea er sagte ( oder lallte vielmehr) "der ist aber viel besser als meiner, nur Angriffskraft und Beweglichkeit gehen stark runter "	ROFL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Ohja das kenne ich nur zu gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also werden die Dk´s in zukunft wirklcih die neuen Jäger mit Ghul heal equip *stellt sich ein DK in Heiler klamotten vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

wuhu heut is ja mittwoch o.O *grad erst einfall* juhu ak id´swieder versauen ^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (24. März 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> 
> Wo bitte ist das hier Spamthread Nr.1?
> ...


Grushdak


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

die heiß bestimmt gearcheck deine priesterin ^^
oder gearscore oder ich


----------



## Grushdak (24. März 2010)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> Grushdak


6 danke setzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gearcheck ... welcher Name steckt da drinnen?

Der Name steht schon fertig da.


----------



## Heydu (24. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> ein nachtwachler *wink*



meine wenigkeit, ja

du auch?


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> 6 danke setzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



arscheck? (Das s ist freierfunden und kann wieder gelöscht werden)


Edit: Scheisse meine kippe war zu fest gestopft -.-


----------



## Mikolomeus (24. März 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> 6 danke setzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


edit: tippe auf priesterin


----------



## JMCDesign (24. März 2010)

*128 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 44 Mitglieder, 84 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*

unglaublich ...


----------



## Dundeath (24. März 2010)

earcheck wäre auch noch ne möglichkeit weil wie wir alle wisser ear=ohr auf deutsch


----------



## Heydu (24. März 2010)

ist es gefährlich, ein date mit einer buffed.de-Moderatorin zu haben/wollen/bitten?


----------



## Grushdak (24. März 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> ist es gefährlich, ein date mit einer buffed.de-Moderatorin zu haben/wollen/bitten?



Ja




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. März 2010)

oO Anett bekommt Konkurenz durch Dini


Frage bei Blasc steht ne neue Version von Auctioneer (tolles Addon in 1er Woche 10k gemacht) aber hier gehts nicht zu downloaden (da Blasc bei mir dank Stick nicht funzt)


----------



## Long_Wolf (24. März 2010)

Tja die anonymen WoW Süchtlinge warten auf ihre Droge^^ <mitwart>


----------



## Mikolomeus (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> arscheck? (Das s ist freierfunden und kann wieder gelöscht werden)
> 
> 
> Edit: Scheisse meine kippe war zu fest gestopft -.-



pwnd =) deswegen rauch ich fertig gestopfte (kann man sich hier in österreich noch leisten, wo die chesterfield 3,70€ kosten)


----------



## Heydu (24. März 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ja



geillll

dann muss ich unbedingt ein date haben!!!!


----------



## JMCDesign (24. März 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> ist es gefährlich, ein date mit einer buffed.de-Moderatorin zu haben/wollen/bitten?



kann nur von vorteil sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtschimmer (24. März 2010)

OMFG
Noch eine Stunde


----------



## Mikolomeus (24. März 2010)

Nachtschimmer schrieb:


> OMFG
> Noch eine Stunde



;O suchti inc =)


----------



## Heydu (24. März 2010)

JMCDesign schrieb:


> kann nur von vorteil sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Was ist die beste Combo für 3er?"
"Ein Mann und zwei Frauen..."


----------



## Long_Wolf (24. März 2010)

Gottchen und ich dachte die mods müssen nur mit flames und Kiddis fertig werden...jetzt kommen auch noch Männer in der Paarungszeit dazu <grusel>


----------



## Batrion (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> arscheck? (Das s ist freierfunden und kann wieder gelöscht werden)
> 
> 
> Edit: Scheisse meine kippe war zu fest gestopft -.-



Haha Stopfen 4 Life
das geht mir richtig aufn Nerv aber machs trozdem immer -.-
Und wenns zu Fest ist kannst die gleich durchbrechen weil sie nicht wegbrennt^^


----------



## MadMarlboro (24. März 2010)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> pwnd =) deswegen rauch ich fertig gestopfte (kann man sich hier in österreich noch leisten, wo die chesterfield 3,70€ kosten)



nimm die böse marlboro, die kostet glaub i grad 4,20-... und des wo ich in da arbeit auch noch rauchen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (24. März 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> ist es gefährlich, ein date mit einer buffed.de-Moderatorin zu haben/wollen/bitten?


Definitiv!


Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> oO Anett bekommt Konkurenz durch Dini


ah whoot? oO


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> pwnd =) deswegen rauch ich fertig gestopfte (kann man sich hier in österreich noch leisten, wo die chesterfield 3,70€ kosten)



unfair ich bezahl 4,80€ für meine lieblingskippen ^^


----------



## JMCDesign (24. März 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> "Was ist die beste Combo für 3er?"
> "Ein Mann und zwei Frauen..."



augen zumachen und los träumen .. ich hoffe ich bin um 11 wieder wach


----------



## MadMarlboro (24. März 2010)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Gottchen und ich dachte die mods müssen nur mit flames und Kiddis fertig werden...jetzt kommen auch noch Männer in der Paarungszeit dazu <grusel>



frühlingsgefühle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. März 2010)

hmm 3 € 70 ist zuviel meine Schachtel kosten 2,30 €


----------



## Mikolomeus (24. März 2010)

MadMarlboro schrieb:


> nimm die böse marlboro, die kostet glaub i grad 4,20-... und des wo ich in da arbeit auch noch rauchen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



durch die erhöhung vo de marlboro bin i ja auf chesterfield umgsting... nur de soin nächstes monat a 4,00€ kosten ->> wechseln auf gauloises 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (24. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Definitiv!



dann muss ich unbedingt eins haben!

freiwillige?...


----------



## Mikolomeus (24. März 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> hmm 3 € 70 ist zuviel meine Schachtel kosten 2,30 €



tschechische/polnische?


----------



## Long_Wolf (24. März 2010)

Dini die neue Signatur und der neue Avatar zeigen dich deutlich attraktiver als das vorher <duck> Nicht böse gemeint, persönlcihe Ansicht...könnte also sein das etliche Männer da der Frühling ja langsam beginnt und sie in die Brunft kommen aufgrund dieser Bilder beginnen dich anzubrunften^^


----------



## .Blôôdy. (24. März 2010)

Nachtschimmer schrieb:


> OMFG
> Noch eine Stunde



Never Play on Patchday 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Verlass dich ned auf 11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Definitiv!
> 
> ah whoot? oO




naja fesche Sig ich mag frech grinsende Frauen vorallem wenn sie noch Smexy sind 

Hey die Sonne scheint die Vögel zwitschern ist doch normal in der Jahreszeit


----------



## kingkryzon (24. März 2010)

ich schau mir gerad resident evil an...der film is garnit soo schlecht =P


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (24. März 2010)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Gottchen und ich dachte die mods müssen nur mit flames und Kiddis fertig werden...jetzt kommen auch noch Männer in der Paarungszeit dazu <grusel>



Wie Paarungszeit ist schon Frühling???

d[-.-]b


----------



## Heydu (24. März 2010)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Dini die neue Signatur und der neue Avatar zeigen dich deutlich attraktiver als das vorher <duck> Nicht böse gemeint, persönlcihe Ansicht...könnte also sein das etliche Männer da der Frühling ja langsam beginnt und sie in die Brunft kommen aufgrund dieser Bilder beginnen dich anzubrunften^^



es gibt sooooo viele andere, attraktive und brave frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lúmea (24. März 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> (Nach einem Wipe)
> Tank(X) : Ey "Y" Heil ma !!!!
> Jäger(Y): Ich bin Hunter !!
> [Pet Gerezzt und Gehealt]
> ...





Sorry sollte ich doppelt nun posten aber ich kann nicht mehr vor lachen *tränen weg wisch* 

wo wir wieder beim Thema Jäger wären nicht war XDD

ich hatte letztens eine GRuppe im Occulus gehabt die war auch genial 

Tank = krieger 
Heiler= Druide (ich)
DD= mage, Schurke und schamane

So gleich beim rein kommen bähh Oculus (mage) lasst mal gleich los legen will den Speed kill haben. 
Nicht gebufft und so weiter egal Tank futtert was, Schurke macht schurkenhandel auf Tank und rennt in die mobgruppe rein fast tot!
Dann die frage wo der heal bleibt vom schurken. Da sagte ich nur öhm sag mal bist du tank oder wie? du hast vor dem tank nichts zu suchen. 
sagte der schurke nur Ja ich hab ja schurkenhandel auf den tank gemacht und darf somit vorrennen kriege ja dann *keine* aggro. Ich dachte mir dann mein teil 

Der tank tankt an ich heile wie normal auch immer schurke rennt wieder vor stirbt wieder fast. und wieder das gleiche thema wie eben. 

Zu dem kam der Mage noch an mit seinem generve Los gogogogogo ich will den speedkill haben. ich wurde darauf hin etwas angepisst und sagte dann: Junge mach dich mal locker wir haben noch nicht mal richtig angefangen also locker bleiben!!

Der schami war ganz ruhig und machte sein Damage 

Dann plötzlich fing der schurke wieder an zu motzen weil er die aggro auf einmal hatte (durch wiederholtes vorrennen und kein heal bekommen) was ich doch für ein noob wäre das ich ihn nicht heilen würde und so weiter. 

Hab dann nur gemeint weisste was wenn du schon tank spielen willst und meine Heilung kritisierst warum machst du das nicht alles alleine; Tankst, heilst dich und machst schaden!

Stille 

Ende vom lied wir haben dann ohne weitere kommentare vom Mage oder Schurken die ini geschafft mit dem speedkill zusammen und ich war wieder mal um eine erfahrung reicher. 

*Mein Fazit: Schurken können Tanken, Heilen und Damage machen!! *


----------



## WeRkO (24. März 2010)

Moin moin


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

Ist der Testrealm eig noch aktiv? wenn ja für was o.O


----------



## Batrion (24. März 2010)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> durch die erhöhung vo de marlboro bin i ja auf chesterfield umgsting... nur de soin nächstes monat a 4,00€ kosten ->> wechseln auf gauloises
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gauloises Rot > alles


----------



## Heydu (24. März 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Hey die Sonne scheint die Vögel zwitschern ist doch normal in der Jahreszeit



Heute ist ein wunderschöner Tag, die sonne scheint so herrlich, ich glaub, ich zock heut in kurzer Hose


----------



## .Blôôdy. (24. März 2010)

naja geht @Kingkryzon ^^ ich will aber das der neue teil mal abgedreht wird Alaska 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 interessiert mich wie sich Zombies in der "Eiswüste" bewegen xD


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. März 2010)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> tschechische/polnische?




1te weil in 20 min bin ich drüben sind aber originale keine Osteuropäischen von den Vietnamnesen


----------



## Grushdak (24. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiKlAtScH (24. März 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> (Nach einem Wipe)
> Tank(X) : Ey "Y" Heil ma !!!!
> Jäger(Y): Ich bin Hunter !!
> [Pet Gerezzt und Gehealt]
> ...



ich habe tränen gelacht apropo gearscore:ich finds witzig wenn ich mit noch nich wirklich so guter gear einen schamiheal der icc geht und wirklich top eq immer noch den rang im heilen klaue also gearscore is nicht alles muss ich echt sagen wenn man nich wirklich weiß wie man seine klasse spielt.ich finds auch immer wieder witzig wenn leutz auf heal sachen würfeln mit den argument is mehr zaubermacht wie auf meinen teil obwohl sie genau sehen das es ein heal item is-.-


----------



## Lillyan (24. März 2010)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Dini die neue Signatur und der neue Avatar zeigen dich deutlich attraktiver als das vorher <duck> Nicht böse gemeint, persönlcihe Ansicht...könnte also sein das etliche Männer da der Frühling ja langsam beginnt und sie in die Brunft kommen aufgrund dieser Bilder beginnen dich anzubrunften^^


Kein Bild wird der realen Dini gerecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (24. März 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> Heute ist ein wunderschöner Tag, die sonne scheint so herrlich, ich glaub, ich zock heut in kurzer Hose


nice =) ich glaub ich auch, mal wieder braun werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batrion (24. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Kein Bild wird der realen Dini gerecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Oh wie süüüüüß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

Braun werden? xD *mir meinen teil denk*


----------



## Vossy1980 (24. März 2010)

Gartenstuhl, W-Lan und Lappi !!!!
Ab in die Natur und die ersten SOnnenstrahlen genießen, dann ertrage ich auch die Laggs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (24. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Kein Bild wird der realen Dini gerecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aha -_- das würd ich nich so sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man muss nicht schön aussehen um schön zu sein


----------



## Dini (24. März 2010)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Dini die neue Signatur und der neue Avatar zeigen dich deutlich attraktiver als das vorher <duck> Nicht böse gemeint, persönlcihe Ansicht...könnte also sein das etliche Männer da der Frühling ja langsam beginnt und sie in die Brunft kommen aufgrund dieser Bilder beginnen dich anzubrunften^^


...


dragon1 schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige, dem dinis sig angst macht? Die Blickt so, als wuerde sie sagen "Iss! ISS ISS DIE SUPPE" und dabei denken "Hehe Rattengift ftw"


!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. März 2010)

@Lillyan wie wärs mal mit einem Gewinnspiel wo man als 1ter Preis euch in der Redaktion besuchen kann

Stillschweigen als Bedingung

Ich würde euch sogar 1-3 Päckchen Kaffee u Tee spendieren


----------



## Mikolomeus (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Braun werden? xD *mir meinen teil denk*



auch besser so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taldi (24. März 2010)

na toll 

jetzt hab ich sogar mal die Wohnung aufgeräumt und dachte bis um 11 biste fertig 

war wohl nix bin fertig und dei server sind immer noch nich hochgefahren und wir haben es auch noch nich ma 11 uhr !!

und was jetzt ?


----------



## Heydu (24. März 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> @Lillyan wie wärs mal mit einem Gewinnspiel wo man als 1ter Preis euch in der Redaktion besuchen kann
> 
> Stillschweigen als Bedingung
> 
> Ich würde euch sogar 1-3 Päckchen Kaffee u Tee spendieren



von mir kriegen die [Motz mich an]


----------



## Lillyan (24. März 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> @Lillyan wie wärs mal mit einem Gewinnspiel wo man als 1ter Preis euch in der Redaktion besuchen kann


Ich sitz nicht in der Redaktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du kannst das ja mal im Vorschlagforum anbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hosenschisser (24. März 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> 1te weil in 20 min bin ich drüben sind aber originale keine Osteuropäischen von den Vietnamnesen



Jo die Osteuropäischen mit den Holzstücken drin sind schon sehr hart^^

Zum Glück hab ich mit der Erhöhung auf 4 Euro aufgehört zu bludzen;-)


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> auch besser so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hoffe wir denken in die gleiche richtung was das braun werden angeht xD


----------



## RedShirt (24. März 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> "Was ist die beste Combo für 3er?"
> "Ein Mann und zwei Frauen..."



Die 2 Frauen gehen zusammen einkaufen, während der Mann gemütlich und ungestört Champions League anschauen kann.

Japp, beste Kombo, hat jeder was davon.




Lillyan schrieb:


> Kein Bild wird der realen Dini gerecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch, ich hab da eines.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
*duck+schnellweg*


----------



## JMCDesign (24. März 2010)

"   
* Als Nachweis dafür, dass Fastfood schädlich ist, hat eine 62 Jahre alte Bloggerin aus Denver, im US-Bundesstaat Colorado, ein sogenanntes Happy Meal von McDonalds ein Jahr lang liegen lassen und anschließend den Zersetzungsprozess dokumentiert. <br style="line-height: 5px;"><br style="line-height: 5px;">Wie geschossene Fotos belegen, hat sich der Zustand der Mahlzeit im Verlauf des Jahres nur unwesentlich verändert. Ein Zersetzungsprozess hat kaum stattgefunden. Die 62-jährige Joan Bruso sieht darin ein Beleg, wie schädlich Fastfood gerade auch für Kinder ist. <br style="line-height: 5px;"><br style="line-height: 5px;">"Ich hatte während des Jahres oft die Fenster geöffnet, aber selbst Fliegen und andere Insekten haben das Happy Meal nicht angerührt. Was sagt uns das, wenn nicht einmal die Lust darauf haben?", so Bruso. *
 " 

was leute nicht alles tun für ein wenig aufmerksamkeit oO

quelle:http://www.shortnews.de/id/822495/Happy-Meal-von-McDonalds-sieht-nach-einjaehriger-Liegezeit-fast-unveraendert-aus


----------



## Mikolomeus (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wir denken in die gleiche richtung was das braun werden angeht xD


bist du dir da sicher, also ich mein von der hautfarbe her =) und du?


----------



## Dini (24. März 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*lach*


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

JMCDesign schrieb:


> "
> * Als Nachweis dafür, dass Fastfood schädlich ist, hat eine 62 Jahre alte Bloggerin aus Denver, im US-Bundesstaat Colorado, ein sogenanntes Happy Meal von McDonalds ein Jahr lang liegen lassen und anschließend den Zersetzungsprozess dokumentiert. <br style="line-height: 5px;"><br style="line-height: 5px;">Wie geschossene Fotos belegen, hat sich der Zustand der Mahlzeit im Verlauf des Jahres nur unwesentlich verändert. Ein Zersetzungsprozess hat kaum stattgefunden. Die 62-jährige Joan Bruso sieht darin ein Beleg, wie schädlich Fastfood gerade auch für Kinder ist. <br style="line-height: 5px;"><br style="line-height: 5px;">"Ich hatte während des Jahres oft die Fenster geöffnet, aber selbst Fliegen und andere Insekten haben das Happy Meal nicht angerührt. Was sagt uns das, wenn nicht einmal die Lust darauf haben?", so Bruso. *
> "
> 
> ...



so schlecht kann es ja nicht sein....essen verschimmelt nicht->Die die das essen essen verschimmeln auch nicht. D.h das is die neue Ewig leb kur xD


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich sitz nicht in der Redaktion
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wie jetzt extra Raum hoffe nicht im Keller 

Zarte Pflanzen brauchen doch Licht 

hmm mal schauen lernt das Buffedteam kennen klänge gut

Ich sitz mit meinem PC auf dem Balkon herrlich


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> bist du dir da sicher, also ich mein von der hautfarbe her =) und du?



.....öh ja....ja öhm, genau das selbe

edit: wieso wird sich hier sobei den frauen eingeschleimt? hum wa schu wieder frühling? ^^

Brunft zeit und so ^^ die jungen keiler müssen sich beweisen durch beeindruckende komplimente xD


----------



## Grushdak (24. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige, dem dinis sig angst macht? Die Blickt so, als wuerde sie sagen "Iss! ISS ISS DIE SUPPE" und dabei denken "Hehe Rattengift ftw"


Das ist nur Dinis neues Paddel.
Irgenwie weckt das in mir Kindheitserinnerungen (wennauch etwas schmerzhaft^^).


----------



## Nanojason92 (24. März 2010)

Ich weiß jetzt, wozu die Wartungsarbeiten sind!
Denn Unsere Chars müsen mal aufs Klo! Die Schaufeln sich jeden Tag was rein, Sei es Bufffood oder nur Normales Fleisch, um sich zu reggen. Und da es In Azeroth kaum Toiletten gibt, müssen sie halt lange anstehen, deswegen von 3:00 bis 11:00 MEZ, weil bei ein paar tausend Chars pro Realm muss man lange am Dixi Klo anstehen.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (24. März 2010)

So jetzt. Ruhe hier.
Uni fällt aus und ich will mein +1k HP haben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 viel spass beim zeit vertreiben


----------



## Long_Wolf (24. März 2010)

Dini: Wer vor starken Frauen mit Paddeln Angst hat ist doch selber Schuld^^


----------



## WeRkO (24. März 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> wie jetzt extra Raum hoffe nicht im Keller
> 
> Zarte Pflanzen brauchen doch Licht
> 
> ...



Hm, und ich hab nurn offenes Fenster...
Doofe dachgeschoss wohnung


----------



## Lillyan (24. März 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> wie jetzt extra Raum hoffe nicht im Keller
> 
> Zarte Pflanzen brauchen doch Licht
> 
> ...


Ähm... ich sitz gemütlich daheim und ich hab nen Balkon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephilio (24. März 2010)

Ich glaub ich werde mein Bärchen heute umsockeln... Beweglichkeit ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> .....öh ja....ja öhm, genau das selbe
> 
> edit: wieso wird sich hier sobei den frauen eingeschleimt? hum wa schu wieder frühling? ^^
> 
> Brunft zeit und so ^^ *die jungen keiler* müssen sich beweisen durch beeindruckende komplimente xD




Danke für das Kompliment da fühlt man sich mit 30 gleich 10 Jahre jünger


----------



## Louu (24. März 2010)

na auf das dixiklo möcht ich dann aber net gehen...vor allem net bei den tauren und orcs^^


----------



## Long_Wolf (24. März 2010)

w-lan check

draussen Sonne check

Laptop ...shice ich wusste es fehlt was ;P


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. März 2010)

ach zu hause arbeiten hat auch


----------



## Heydu (24. März 2010)

ich frag mich, ob alle moderatorinnen mit der peitsche rumlaufen

falls ja...





dann wär ich dort im PARADIES...GEILOOO


----------



## Vossy1980 (24. März 2010)

Also verlängerungskabel und den alten Desktop PC auf den Balkon (in den Garten)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sèv! (24. März 2010)

Mhh...ich bin mir mal die Zeit mit GH / Rockband vertreiben


----------



## Hosenschisser (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> edit: wieso wird sich hier sobei den frauen eingeschleimt? hum wa schu wieder frühling? ^^
> 
> Brunft zeit und so ^^ die jungen keiler müssen sich beweisen durch beeindruckende komplimente xD



Ähh, Brunftzeit is aber erst im Sep/Okt^^

Sonst würden die kleinen Kälber ja im Herbst/Winter geworfen.


----------



## Grushdak (24. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (24. März 2010)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> w-lan check
> 
> draussen Sonne check
> 
> Laptop ...shice ich wusste es fehlt was ;P



hahaha, sowas kann mir ned passieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Vossy1980 schrieb:


> Also verlängerungskabel und den alten Desktop PC auf den Balkon (in den Garten)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wofür? hab so ne wunderbare internet, sowohl w-lan als auch cable-lan
das is so geilo

nur das das mein PC kann und ich keinen laptop habe xD NOCH nicht


----------



## Long_Wolf (24. März 2010)

Menschen sind kein Hornvieh, die paaren sich im Frühling... wenn die Röcke kürzer werden oder die Hosen enger <lacht>


----------



## Eltoro73 (24. März 2010)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Menschen sind kein Hornvieh, die paaren sich im Frühling... wenn die Röcke kürzer werden oder die Hosen enger <lacht>



Sexist ^^


----------



## Heydu (24. März 2010)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Menschen sind kein Hornvieh, die paaren sich im Frühling... wenn die Röcke kürzer werden oder die Hosen enger <lacht>



dafür hab ich ne extra sekretärin, die immer mini-rock trägt, damit ich immer glücklich bin


----------



## Hosenschisser (24. März 2010)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> *Menschen sind kein Hornvieh*, die paaren sich im Frühling... wenn die Röcke kürzer werden oder die Hosen enger <lacht>



da wär ich mir nicht so sicher...


----------



## Thaldor (24. März 2010)

Gääähn...streck...
*Chrrrmpf* jetzt bin ich doch noch vor 11 aufgestanden...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (24. März 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> dafür hab ich ne extra sekretärin, die immer mini-rock trägt, damit ich immer glücklich bin



So macht Arbeit Spaß, hm? :X


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> da wär ich mir nicht so sicher...



naja zumindestens die weiblichen nicht :>


----------



## Long_Wolf (24. März 2010)

okay, aber Teil 2 stimmt...

@Heydu 

dafür bin ich auf ner wunderschönen Insel, Strand 10m weit weg ;P


----------



## Grushdak (24. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So muss nun mal endlich fort ... viel Spaß Euch noch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Batrion (24. März 2010)

-Ich bin seit 6.45 Uhr wach.
-Bin Krank geschrieben also muss ich heute nicht arbeiten.
-Ich hab normaler weise nicht so viel Zeit zum Spielen.
-ich möchte spielen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (24. März 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> So macht Arbeit Spaß, hm? :X



ja, und wenn sie mal die tür zu meinem büro nicht richtig zumacht, dann gibts da ne "ordentliche" bestrafung und ne lektion


----------



## TheDoggy (24. März 2010)

Und ich muss bald erstmal in die Uni. ;(
Mal schauen ob die Server vorher on gehen und ich noch ein-zwei AK-Gruppen find... xD

Und Sonne scheint zwar aber is wolkig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> okay, aber Teil 2 stimmt...
> 
> @Heydu
> 
> dafür bin ich auf ner wunderschönen Insel, Strand 10m weit weg ;P



hihi er bereitet sich schu auf die echo inseln vor ^^


----------



## Sysa (24. März 2010)

Moin zusammen



> dafür bin ich auf ner wunderschönen Insel, Strand 10m weit weg ;P



Baltrum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Long_Wolf (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> hihi er bereitet sich schu auf die echo inseln vor ^^



Schön wärs, tropisch ist anders, ist immer noch Deutschland...aber egal wird schon noch wenn der Sommer da ist ^^


----------



## Sèv! (24. März 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> dafür hab ich ne extra sekretärin, die immer mini-rock trägt, damit ich immer glücklich bin



Solche Leute will ich auch !

Btw. deine Signatur ist extrem geil xD


----------



## Louu (24. März 2010)

sind denn auch alle fleissig am addons patchen xD


----------



## Heydu (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> hihi er bereitet sich schu auf die echo inseln vor ^^



echo insel?

ne du, ich erforsche lieber dunkle und feuchte höhlen *zwinker*


----------



## Long_Wolf (24. März 2010)

Norderney @Sysa


----------



## Sysa (24. März 2010)

Schon zuende gepatcht, ging ja fix


----------



## Sethclaw (24. März 2010)

Moin, jemand ne tassi tee mit pfeffi bestellt ? ^^


----------



## pixeljedi (24. März 2010)

Louu schrieb:


> sind denn auch alle fleissig am addons patchen xD



...ferdisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> echo insel?
> 
> ne du, ich erforsche lieber dunkle und feuchte höhlen *zwinker*



Genug frühlingsgefühle gezeigt für heute ^^ sonnst wirst du noch von der Königin satans gepaddelt *auf dini zeig*


----------



## Sysa (24. März 2010)

Okay, Wolf, da war ich ja gar nicht weit weg mit meinem Tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (24. März 2010)

Sèv! schrieb:


> Btw. deine Signatur ist extrem geil xD



hehe, danke^^


----------



## WeRkO (24. März 2010)

Sethclaw schrieb:


> Moin, jemand ne tassi tee mit pfeffi bestellt ? ^^



Ieh Tee.... Schwarzer kaffee ftw


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. März 2010)

welche Addons werden den aktualisiert werden müssen 

Und weiß jmd wieviel Ehre es den nun pro Abzeichen gibt


----------



## Sèv! (24. März 2010)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Norderney @Sysa



Norderney ist eigentlich ziemlich schön,war auch schon 2 mal da


----------



## Sèv! (24. März 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> welche Addons werden den aktualisiert werden müssen
> 
> Und weiß jmd wieviel Ehre es den nun pro Abzeichen gibt



185 pro


----------



## Heydu (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> sonnst wirst du noch von der Königin satans gepaddelt *auf dini zeig*



du, ich steh drauf

ich muss sie dazu irgendwie bewegen, weiss nur ned wie :/


----------



## WeRkO (24. März 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> welche Addons werden den aktualisiert werden müssen
> 
> Und weiß jmd wieviel Ehre es den nun pro Abzeichen gibt



185 Ehre pro Marke denke ich, so wie's aufm letzten PTR Build war


----------



## WeRkO (24. März 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> du, ich steh drauf
> 
> ich muss sie dazu irgendwie bewegen, weiss nur ned wie :/



Spammen soll helfen hab ich gehört 

Edit: Ihr seid zu langsam, nu hab ich nen doppelpost -.-"


----------



## Sysa (24. März 2010)

> Norderney ist eigentlich ziemlich schön,war auch schon 2 mal da




Stimmt, aber Baltrum auch 
*outet sich als bekennender Baltrumfan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Heydu (24. März 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Spammen soll helfen hab ich gehört



dieser büro-PC ist ned so schnell mit posten...

das kann ich abhaken


----------



## Mikolomeus (24. März 2010)

ihr seid doch alle suchtis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> ihr seid doch alle suchtis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sagt der mit der hühnerbrust im avatar xD


----------



## Sysa (24. März 2010)

> ihr seid doch alle suchtis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




klaaar, voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manorus (24. März 2010)

yay, suchti! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (24. März 2010)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> ihr seid doch alle suchtis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das nicht, aber dieser Thread ist immer wieder amüsant, und ich hab Ferien xP


----------



## Mikolomeus (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> sagt der mit der hühnerbrust im avatar xD



ühnchenbrust is lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethclaw (24. März 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ieh Tee.... Schwarzer kaffee ftw



ih kaffee^^ , hab schnupfen & so daher tee -> kaffee^^


----------



## Sèv! (24. März 2010)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> ühnchenbrust is lecker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hünchen suchti xD


----------



## WeRkO (24. März 2010)

Sethclaw schrieb:


> ih kaffee^^ , hab shcnupfen & so daher tee -> kaffee^^



Ich trink Tee nicht mal wenn ich ne Erkältung oder ähnliches habe :X


----------



## pixeljedi (24. März 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> welche Addons werden den aktualisiert werden müssen
> 
> Und weiß jmd wieviel Ehre es den nun pro Abzeichen gibt


 also bei mir konnte ich atlasloot und bagnon aktualisieren..
mit der ehre weis ich nich,mal sehen wieviel sie ausspucken..2k fand ich übertrieben viel aber 185 halt extrem wenig...500 wär cool und ich denkmal damit könnten die meisten leben
die meisten hängen doch eh mit marken voll...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. März 2010)

das ist nicht viel naja mal gucken was ich mir hole


----------



## Thaldor (24. März 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Das nicht, aber dieser Thread ist immer wieder amüsant, und ich hab Ferien xP


Will auch *träum*....


----------



## minuba (24. März 2010)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> ihr seid doch alle suchtis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Willkommen im Club. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. März 2010)

<------- Absoluter Kaffeejunky ohne gehts nicht


----------



## Sèv! (24. März 2010)

Thaldor schrieb:


> Will auch *träum*....



Nurnoch morgen und Freitag und dann hab ich auch FERIEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

Und da wir alle suchtis sind freuen wir uns über folgendes bild xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (24. März 2010)

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=107137 <- btw sehr kuhl xP


----------



## Mikolomeus (24. März 2010)

minuba schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke =)
Und geile Tastatur, wo kann man die kaufen?


----------



## Long_Wolf (24. März 2010)

deshalb würde sich hier ein Laptop anbieten... Am Strand in Badehose sitzen, WoW zoquen, und wenn man sich zu sehr aufregt beim raiden den Kopf in die Nordsee stecken und unter Wasser Obszönitäten brüllen ^^


----------



## pixeljedi (24. März 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> das ist nicht viel naja mal gucken was ich mir hole


 ich werd mir die restlichen mounts holen
weiß eigentlich jemand ob sie das ehre cap anheben...weil 75k sind ja jetzt wohl schnell erreicht...
gelesen hab ich nix...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephilio (24. März 2010)

Täusch ich mich oder gehen die ersten Server on?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. März 2010)

hmm 2,6k schaffen wir wohl nicht heute 

wann gibs denn mal nen Weltrekord dafür


----------



## Sèv! (24. März 2010)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> Danke =)
> Und geile Tastatur, wo kann man die kaufen?



Media Markt


----------



## Louu (24. März 2010)

die ersten server on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




naja nur durotan^^


----------



## WeRkO (24. März 2010)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> deshalb würde sich hier ein Laptop anbieten... Am Strand in Badehose sitzen, WoW zoquen, und wenn man sich zu sehr aufregt beim raiden den Kopf in die Nordsee stecken und unter Wasser Obszönitäten brüllen ^^



Hm, manche Menschen haben dafür nen Aquarium :X


----------



## Nachtschimmer (24. März 2010)

Server on


----------



## minuba (24. März 2010)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> Danke =)
> Und geile Tastatur, wo kann man die kaufen?



Die ist ne Spezialanfertigung, extra für mich.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Long_Wolf (24. März 2010)

Durotan oben... es geht los !


----------



## Sèv! (24. März 2010)

Ist Mannoroth on?


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (24. März 2010)

Durotan ist bereits online.. Es kann sich nur noch um Minuten handeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mongo3 (24. März 2010)

Sysa schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber Baltrum auch
> *outet sich als bekennender Baltrumfan
> 
> 
> ...




hehe bin auch baltrumfan (war glaub 10 ma da. aber schon lange nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

ist echt cooool da ^^

so jetzt bin ich wieder weg. unterricht ruft ^^

hoffe server rennt wenn ich daheim bin xD


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

lol schreien server gehen on und einzigster server der on is is durotar


----------



## Dini (24. März 2010)

bis gerade nur Durotan


----------



## WeRkO (24. März 2010)

Portgas schrieb:


> Durotan ist bereits online.. Es kann sich nur noch um Minuten handeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dürfen ja auch nurnoch 18 sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Blôôdy. (24. März 2010)

nur Durutan online -.-


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. März 2010)

so die frage ist wohin laufen die Server ??? 

und wie gehen die hoch bzw nach oben


----------



## Mikolomeus (24. März 2010)

ohh noees nicht online gehen scheiss server, will weiter schreiben hier im fread.


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

die wollen sicher das wir durotar zuspammen damit auch der sevrer wieder off geht weil wir uns so riesen hoffnung gemacht haben das alle on gehen


----------



## Sèv! (24. März 2010)

Gogo Mannoroth

Wenn hier jmnd. von Mannoroth ist:

LFG Tora 10er/25er bin Warri Tank (Eq und Erfahrung vorhanden)


----------



## Mikolomeus (24. März 2010)

btw, WTF 183 Leute lesen den Fread hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






EDIT: *1000. POST!*


----------



## Vossy1980 (24. März 2010)

*Chromaggus ist on
*


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

was für glückliche leute auf durotar xD


----------



## WeRkO (24. März 2010)

Anoob'Arak ist wichtiger, ich hab ca 1000 gefrorene Kugeln die vertickt werden wolln *hrhr*


----------



## Sèv! (24. März 2010)

*MANNOROTH IST NICHT ON -.-*


----------



## Thejojy (24. März 2010)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> btw, WTF 183 Leute lesen den Fread hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




warten auf server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (24. März 2010)

[x] massive Welle von Lvl 1 Chars auf Durotan + Chromaggus gesichtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Membaris (24. März 2010)

Eben noch nen Kaffee machen und was essen...!


----------



## Thaldor (24. März 2010)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> btw, WTF 183 Leute lesen den Fread hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hey gehts dir nicht so? Krampfhaftes switchen zwischen WoW und dem buffed-Forum, während man Unmengen an koffeinhaltigen Getränken trinkt...


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (24. März 2010)

Ysera auch on!


----------



## WeRkO (24. März 2010)

Thaldor schrieb:


> Hey gehts dir nicht so? Krampfhaftes switchen zwischen WoW und dem buffed-Forum, während man Unmengen an koffeinhaltigen Getränken trinkt...



Da sin wa ja schon 2


----------



## Long_Wolf (24. März 2010)

Ich trink schon abwechselnd Tee und Cappu damit ich es aushalte^^


----------



## Vossy1980 (24. März 2010)

hmmm... wenn die server jetzt oin Gehen wird es ziemlich ruhig hier :-( 

und ich sitz hier noch bis 15:00 Uhr .... :-(


----------



## Magickevin (24. März 2010)

Durotan ist online und ich hab die ganze Zeit vergessen zu patchen Goddamnit


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (24. März 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Durotan ist online und ich hab die ganze Zeit vergessen zu patchen Goddamnit



Muhaha *böse grins*


----------



## Sethclaw (24. März 2010)

errinert mich an vorgestern als nachts die server offline waren & 900gnome echsenkessel if stürmten ^.~


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (24. März 2010)

Nun ON: Durotan Ysera Die Arguswacht


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

2 server on ^^ Ysera und Durotar, also im 5 minutentrakt gehen se on


----------



## Dini (24. März 2010)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> EDIT: *1000. POST!*


GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thejojy (24. März 2010)

taerar soll mal machen schnell machen... muss um halb 3 wieder in die schuhle xd


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

*aufn zirkel wart*


----------



## Thaldor (24. März 2010)

OH NOEZ! Mein Kaffee T.T...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. März 2010)

nur 3 server on -.- ^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. März 2010)

Sinnlos Tip des Tages.

Wenn ihr mal wissen wollt wie der Bundeswehrkantinenkaffee schmeckt kocht Kaffee lasst diesen 1 Tag in einer Thermoskanne stehen und wärmt ihn am anderen Tag in der Mikrowelle wieder auf. Tada weckt Erinnerungen


----------



## Lúmea (24. März 2010)

Ich geh eine rauchen weil Die aldor eh wieder länger dauert also von daher. Ich hab zeit und muss eh nachher mein Interface neu erstellen will mal was anderes haben ^^


----------



## WeRkO (24. März 2010)

Thejojy schrieb:


> taerar soll mal machen schnell machen... muss um halb 3 wieder in die* schuhle* xd



Das empfehle ich dir auch


----------



## Eltoro73 (24. März 2010)

Thejojy schrieb:


> taerar soll mal machen schnell machen... muss um halb 3 wieder in die schuhle xd



Bei so vielen Fehlern in einem Satz, gehörst Du dort auch sicherlich noch hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (24. März 2010)

Letzten 10 Minuten.. Endspurt hier im Forum!


----------



## Sèv! (24. März 2010)

FUCK
Ich kann mir keinen Lv 1 er Spammchar auf Durotan erstellen,hab des cap erreicht xD


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

hihi noch 24 und ich hab meine 1000 auch voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edory (24. März 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> <------- Absoluter Kaffeejunky ohne gehts nicht



Absoluter Kaffeejunky und Ossi?


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (24. März 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Sinnlos Tip des Tages.
> 
> Wenn ihr mal wissen wollt wie der Bundeswehrkantinenkaffee schmeckt kocht Kaffee lasst diesen 1 Tag in einer Thermoskanne stehen und wärmt ihn am anderen Tag in der Mikrowelle wieder auf. Tada weckt Erinnerungen



Hört sich köstlich an, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> hihi noch 24 und ich hab meine 1000 auch voll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jetzt noch 10 und ich hab meine 2,5k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaexxDesign (24. März 2010)

Thejojy schrieb:


> taerar soll mal machen schnell machen... muss um halb 3 wieder in die schuhle xd





WeRkO schrieb:


> Das empfehle ich dir auch


owned ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

Edory schrieb:


> Absoluter Kaffeejunky und Ossi?



villt beides? xD Woah ich hasse kaffee -.-


----------



## Hellfire1337 (24. März 2010)

Thaldor schrieb:


> Hey gehts dir nicht so? Krampfhaftes switchen zwischen WoW und dem buffed-Forum, während man Unmengen an koffeinhaltigen Getränken trinkt...



lolz


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. März 2010)

Bin Ossi u steh dazu


----------



## Edory (24. März 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Bei so vielen Fehlern in einem Satz, gehörst Du dort auch sicherlich noch hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In seiner Schule gibts heute eh nur die Flaschen-Sortier-Ansage


----------



## Elnor (24. März 2010)

Bam. bald um 11 ^^


----------



## Divinavene (24. März 2010)

Thejojy schrieb:


> taerar soll mal machen schnell machen... muss um halb 3 wieder in die schuhle xd






WeRkO schrieb:


> Das empfehle ich dir auch



lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry, aber das musste grad mal sein. Nicht bös gemeint ^^


----------



## Edory (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> villt beides? xD Woah ich hasse kaffee -.-



Nur den Kaffee ? ^^


----------



## Hellfire1337 (24. März 2010)

hab extra den zahnarzttermin auf heute gelegt damit ich nen tag frei hab und direkt zocken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethclaw (24. März 2010)

Edory schrieb:


> Absoluter Kaffeejunky und Ossi?



nix gegen ossis^^


----------



## .Blôôdy. (24. März 2010)

Arguswacht nun auch online


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. März 2010)

wer hat gestern Dr. House geschaut ??


----------



## Sysa (24. März 2010)

boah, grad mal ne viertel Stunde afk und man kommt kaum mit nachlesen hinterher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (24. März 2010)

Edory schrieb:


> In seiner Schule gibts heute eh nur die Flaschen-Sortier-Ansage



Klick ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Long_Wolf (24. März 2010)

So Cappu alle, nur noch Tee zum schlürfen.. und nu bin ich noch hibbeliger...brrrr


----------



## WeRkO (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> villt beides? xD Woah ich hasse kaffee -.-






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edory (24. März 2010)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> hab extra den zahnarzttermin auf heute gelegt damit ich nen tag frei hab und direkt zocken kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist so arm. Feier dich ruhig darauf, dass das einzige sinvolle in deinem leben ein computerspiel ist.


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

Edory schrieb:


> Nur den Kaffee ? ^^



Ja nur den Kaffee schmeckt nicht :/ außer mit ganz viel zucker und warme cola schmeckt nicht


----------



## Thaldor (24. März 2010)

Waaah schon voll am zittern, weil mein Server gleich on is...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Umpf naja liegt wohl eher am vielen Kaffee...


----------



## WHIGGA (24. März 2010)

Guten Mogen an Alle 


wau 3 server on	naja 4 minuten noch warten ^^


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (24. März 2010)

*Was macht ihr sobald die server on gehen??*


----------



## WHIGGA (24. März 2010)

Portgas schrieb:


> *Was macht ihr sobald die server on gehen??*



Dailys
pvp


----------



## Magickevin (24. März 2010)

Wieso muss das Patchen so lange dauern? Ich will meine 120 Kugeln gegen Äonenkram eintauschen damit ich endlich wieder Titanstahl machen kann


----------



## Lúmea (24. März 2010)

Der erste server ist schon verschlossen wie geil *wegschmeiss vor lachen*


----------



## Willi.Wilstermann (24. März 2010)

5 minuten vor der zeit ist des Admins pünktlichkeit... 10 minuten später....

Da hilft nur eins... Kaffee...

Viel spass beim warten undso noch^^


----------



## Thaldor (24. März 2010)

Zum Thema Kaffee sag ich nur: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (24. März 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Wieso muss das Patchen so lange dauern? Ich will meine 120 Kugeln gegen Äonenkram eintauschen damit ich endlich wieder Titanstahl machen kann



Der is doch eh nix mehr wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sysa (24. März 2010)

> Feier dich ruhig darauf, dass das einzige sinvolle in deinem leben ein computerspiel ist.



Was ein Blödsinn!

Ich für meinen Teil spiele gerne und hab nicht unbedingt viel zeit dafür ... wenn ich also die Möglichkeit hab, mir mal einen schönen Gamertag zu machen, dann tu ich das genussvoll ...darum ist das noch lange nicht das einzig sinnvolle im Leben


----------



## ofnadown (24. März 2010)

was kann das ein , ich bekomme die fehler meldung patch konnte nicht angewendet werden. bitte um hilfe


----------



## freezex (24. März 2010)

Portgas schrieb:


> *Was macht ihr sobald die server on gehen??*




weiter arbeiten -.-


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

Patchen schief gegangen? als admin ausführen soll helfen xD


----------



## Eltoro73 (24. März 2010)

Lúmea schrieb:


> Der erste server ist schon verschlossen wie geil *wegschmeiss vor lachen*




Grund: 5000 neue LVL1. Chars 

Made my Day ^^



Edit..:Ysera auch dicht... Gogo..Die Arguswacht bekommen wir auch noch dicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

freezex schrieb:


> weiter arbeiten -.-



hihihi chinafarmer xD


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (24. März 2010)

1 Minute noch... Sieht nach verspätung aus


----------



## Long_Wolf (24. März 2010)

Das sich jetzt selbst hier ein troll rumtreiben muss zwischendurch^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. März 2010)

Ehre eintauschen (auf allen Chars)

Kugeln tauschen zu Kreuzfahrer Kugeln

Stoff herstellen geht ja leider erst morgen da der CD nicht resetet wird

AH-Scanen 

Juwedaily

neue BG Funktion testen


----------



## WeRkO (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> hihihi chinafarmer xD



rofl


----------



## Edory (24. März 2010)

Sysa schrieb:


> Was ein Blödsinn!
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil spiele gerne und hab nicht unbedingt viel zeit dafür ... wenn ich also die Möglichkeit hab, mir mal einen schönen Gamertag zu machen, dann tu ich das genussvoll ...darum ist das noch lange nicht das einzig sinnvolle im Leben



Dann heul jetzt am besten rum!


----------



## Sysa (24. März 2010)

@ Thaldor 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Mist, hier fehlt ein "Rofl"- Smilie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "


----------



## Magickevin (24. März 2010)

Gleich fertig und WEHE ich krieg ne Warteschlange weil ihr alle auf Durotan seit^^


----------



## Eventialos (24. März 2010)

12.01 gogogo los leute lasst die server krachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (24. März 2010)

Oha.. alle 3 verschlossen xD


----------



## Lisias (24. März 2010)

wuhu alle Server die online waren verschlossen ^^


----------



## Killadelphia (24. März 2010)

Portgas schrieb:


> *Was macht ihr sobald die server on gehen??*



Mich in die warteschlange einreihen... Platz 600 auf Ysera o_O


----------



## Winara (24. März 2010)

ofnadown schrieb:


> was kann das ein , ich bekomme die fehler meldung patch konnte nicht angewendet werden. bitte um hilfe



starte es mal als "Ausführen als Admin"


----------



## WeRkO (24. März 2010)

Habe die Zeit sinnvoll genutzt und mir nen Level 1 Char auf Durotan nach Og gestellt :>.
Da warten aber scho ganz schön viele


----------



## talsimir (24. März 2010)

Platz in der Warteschlange: 3699, dauer wird berechnet...............................


----------



## Thaldor (24. März 2010)

Killadelphia schrieb:


> Mich in die warteschlange einreihen... Platz 600 auf Ysera o_O


Platz 3822 auf Durotan <.>


----------



## ofnadown (24. März 2010)

nee geht nicht, ich lass repair drübe rlaufen , und wehe dann gehst immer noch nicht, dann wars das mit dem dreck


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (24. März 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Habe die *Zeit sinnvoll genutzt* und mir nen Level 1 Char auf Durotan nach Og gestellt :>.
> Da warten aber scho ganz schön viele






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. März 2010)

Eventialos schrieb:


> 12.01 gogogo los leute lasst die server krachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ne Woche zu früh die Uhr umgestellt ???


----------



## Magickevin (24. März 2010)

4622 Platz auf Durotan SEIT IHR IRRE?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eventialos (24. März 2010)

am besten erst ab 19 00 uhr on kommen bis dahin http://buffed.sfgame.de/ zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rußler (24. März 2010)

Boa der . /1 in Goldshire^^ zu geil ;D auf Durotan..


----------



## Sysa (24. März 2010)

> Dann heul jetzt am besten rum!



Quatsch, Du verstehst nicht die Bohne ... ICH hab heute eh keinen Gamertag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag es nur nicht, wenn einer so querschiesst und Vorurteile verbreitet ... muß hier doch nun wirklich nicht sein


----------



## Baumstamm (24. März 2010)

sind ja alle verschlossen, kein wunder das durotan voll is ich bin in der warteschlange Platz 2400...
hoffe Krag kommt bald on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thaldor (24. März 2010)

Ich weiß wo dranns liegt!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (24. März 2010)

Eventialos schrieb:


> 12.01 gogogo los leute lasst die server krachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wo wohnst Du ?? +1h auf der Uhr..hmmm


----------



## Magickevin (24. März 2010)

Geht ihr wohl alle weg von Durotan?? Das ist MEIN Server ihr seit doch gaga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (24. März 2010)

Hm, leider spinnt mein Pitbull nach dem neuen patch rum, werde wohl oder übel mal ne neue Version saugen müssen *bb alte einstellungen*


----------



## Edory (24. März 2010)

ofnadown schrieb:


> nee geht nicht, ich lass repair drübe rlaufen , und wehe dann gehst immer noch nicht, dann wars das mit dem dreck



Am besten du schreibst, dass du wow schon vor der beta gezockt hast und nun endgültig aufhörst. dann löscht du deine chars um sie 2 wochen später wiederherstellen zu lassen.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (24. März 2010)

Sysa schrieb:


> Quatsch, Du verstehst nicht die Bohne ... ICH hab heute eh keinen Gamertag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Verschwende deine Zeit nicht mit solchen Leuten... warum glaubst du, ist der überhaupt hier?


----------



## Eventialos (24. März 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> ne Woche zu früh die Uhr umgestellt ???



upps total vergessen das es in deutschland erst 11 ist sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja bei uns in der türkei ist es ja schon mittag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

Irgendwas summt hier ganz laut o.O


----------



## normansky (24. März 2010)

ups^^


----------



## freezex (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> hihihi chinafarmer xD




XD stimmt könnte man so verstehen


----------



## Sysa (24. März 2010)

> Verschwende deine Zeit nicht mit solchen Leuten... warum glaubst du, ist der überhaupt hier?



hast recht ... nach seinem letzten Patch hab ich mich das auch grad gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (24. März 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Das wäre dann aber in die falsche Richtung, die Uhr wird nicht vor sondern zurückgestellt^^



hach.. immer diese klugscheißer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

freezex schrieb:


> XD stimmt könnte man so verstehen



Ja sieht ja halt auch fast so aus ^^


----------



## TheDoggy (24. März 2010)

Der olle Kessel soll mal zu blubbern anfangen, in ner halben Stunde muss ich weg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Der olle Kessel soll mal zu blubbern anfangen, in ner halben Stunde muss ich weg!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



armes ding du


----------



## WeRkO (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Irgendwas summt hier ganz laut o.O



Das Problem hatte ich auch mal, dann ging ich in die Küche und hab ca 15 Bienen auf einen Haufen entdeckt und sie alle verrecken lassen :>


----------



## Deathclaws09 (24. März 2010)

alle nach durotan und level 1er menschen machen ^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. März 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Das wäre dann aber in die falsche Richtung, die Uhr wird nicht vor sondern zurückgestellt^^




ähm zur Sommerzeit wird die Uhr von 2 auf 3 gestellt nicht andersrum weil 18 Uhr wird zu 19 Uhr damits länger Helle bleibt

Und Samstag zu Sonntag ist es wieder soweit


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich auch mal, dann ging ich in die Küche und hab ca 15 Bienen auf einen Haufen entdeckt und sie alle verrecken lassen :>



nachbar saugt bestimmtnur o.O den hört man sogar schnarchen wenn der im wohnzimmer pennt......Und der wohnt etage über mir xD


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (24. März 2010)

Meine Katze hat hunger.. bin mal weg


----------



## aufgeraucht (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Irgendwas summt hier ganz laut o.O


Komm, spann uns nicht auf die Folter. Was isses?

Ach und guten Morgen erstmal. 

----

Ok, Frage beantwortet.


----------



## caddy1967 (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Irgendwas summt hier ganz laut o.O




hm, wird zeit die windeln zu wechseln von deinem/r lütten^^ der stoff da drinn kann ganz schön gaga machen^^


----------



## .Blôôdy. (24. März 2010)

alle server verschlossen die on sind xD


----------



## Long_Wolf (24. März 2010)

Ich glaub die Jungs & Mädels die die Server hochfahren stehen im Moment neben glühenden Leitungen^^


----------



## Hishabye (24. März 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich auch mal, dann ging ich in die Küche und hab ca 15 Bienen auf einen Haufen entdeckt und sie alle verrecken lassen :>


Wie kommen so viele Bienen in deine Küche? oO


----------



## WeRkO (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> nachbar saugt bestimmtnur o.O den hört man sogar schnarchen wenn der im wohnzimmer pennt......Und der wohnt etage über mir xD



Okay... X:


----------



## Bingbongbing (24. März 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich auch mal, dann ging ich in die Küche und hab ca 15 Bienen auf einen Haufen entdeckt und sie alle verrecken lassen :>



Mörder!


----------



## greenoano (24. März 2010)

Ich sitz ganz gemütlich im MC Donalds, ess nen Cheesburger und warte bis Nethersturm endlich on kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WHIGGA (24. März 2010)

viele viele server sind on , aber noch immer nicht alle !


----------



## WeRkO (24. März 2010)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Wie kommen so viele Bienen in deine Küche? oO



Das hab ich mich auch gefragt, zudem das Fenster zu war =/.


----------



## cell81469 (24. März 2010)

Thaldor schrieb:


> Ich weiß wo dranns liegt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau die ham die Straßenlaternen ausgeschaltet und is kein Strom mehr da


----------



## Eltoro73 (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Irgendwas summt hier ganz laut o.O



Mal die Freundin gefragt ? *lacht*


----------



## Batrion (24. März 2010)

wo bleibt ZIRKEL ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (24. März 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Das hab ich mich auch gefragt, zudem das Fenster zu war =/.



... Ich hätt Angst bekommen (ok mir sind viele Insekten eh net Geheuer)


----------



## WeRkO (24. März 2010)

Batrion schrieb:


> wo bleibt ZIRKEL ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In meinem ETUI


----------



## Neiranus (24. März 2010)

Guten Morgen,

habe ich irgendwas wichtiges verpasst? 

*gähn


----------



## Pristus (24. März 2010)

kommt zum Realm Durotan, da ists grat lustig :-)


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. März 2010)

wie muß ich mir das Server hochfahren vorstellen 

Ist da jmd der den On Schalter an jedem Kasten drückt und sich sagt hmm welchen Server ärgere ich heut u drück später

Oder stehen die da mit ner Kurbel und drehen den hoch


----------



## Baumstamm (24. März 2010)

jetzt gehts ja langsam aufwärts^^


----------



## RasDvaTri (24. März 2010)

Wieso ist Blackhand immer einer der letzten Server die online gehen? Die könnten sich in der Reihenfolge mal abwechseln


----------



## Long_Wolf (24. März 2010)

Immerhin Echsenkessel oben, <soifz> 

<einloggen tut>


----------



## WeRkO (24. März 2010)

Hishabye schrieb:


> ... Ich hätt Angst bekommen (ok mir sind viele Insekten eh net Geheuer)



Im ersten Moment war ich auch ein wenig panisch, die hatten meinen Toast besetzt :<. Im zweiten Moment hab ich dran gedacht das wir noch Anti Insekten Spray dahaben. Im dritten dann das ich den Toast nicht mehr essen werden.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (24. März 2010)

Jaffar schrieb:


> Ich sitz ganz gemütlich im MC Donalds, ess nen Cheesburger und warte bis Nethersturm endlich on kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



.. bin jetzt eifersüchtig.. danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (24. März 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> wie muß ich mir das Server hochfahren vorstellen
> 
> Ist da jmd der den On Schalter an jedem Kasten drückt und sich sagt hmm welchen Server ärgere ich heut u drück später
> 
> Oder stehen die da mit ner Kurbel und drehen den hoch




Nein das wird Zentral erledigt. Meist über ein Script.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. März 2010)

durutar is warte schlange haha ^^


----------



## Russelkurt (24. März 2010)

es ist nach 11 und mein server ist immer noch down *zitternd-in-der-ecke-sitz* <--- soll als scherz gemeint sein

warum kommt norgannon immer so spät wieder on?


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Mal die Freundin gefragt ? *lacht*


Die is Kilometer weit entfernt die kann ich von der "Was ist es-" Liste streichen o.O


Batrion schrieb:


> wo bleibt ZIRKEL ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



JA wo bleibt der Zirkel?


----------



## Sysa (24. März 2010)

cu Leute, bei mir ruft das "RL" 

bis ich wieder da und dann irgendwann auch on bin sollten die Server ja wieder laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RasDvaTri (24. März 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Nein das wird Zentral erledigt. Meist über ein Script.





Guter Witz!

Natürlich sitzt da einer und drückt Knöpfe. Wie bereits oben erwähnt.

Es ist nämlich immer so wie man nicht erwartet tut. TUT TUT


----------



## talsimir (24. März 2010)

Schon seit einer MInute keine Antwort mehr, sind die Server wieder on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## greenoano (24. März 2010)

Portgas schrieb:


> .. bin jetzt eifersüchtig.. danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja Laptop+Happy Hour von MC Donalds FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal gucken was zuerst aufgibt der Akku von meinem Laptop oder die Happy Hour beim Macci^^


----------



## RasDvaTri (24. März 2010)

Schnellantwort!


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (24. März 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> wie muß ich mir das Server hochfahren vorstellen
> 
> Ist da jmd der den On Schalter an jedem Kasten drückt und sich sagt hmm welchen Server ärgere ich heut u drück später
> 
> Oder stehen die da mit ner Kurbel und drehen den hoch



Ich würd sagen die haben Programme (WSP, WoWServerProgramm) das gestartet wird... Dann treffen sich alle mitarbeiten, setzen auf verschiedenste Server und der Startknopf wird gedrückt... Heute hat Durotan gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sôulreaper (24. März 2010)

ein paar sind on aber nicht alle.


----------



## Long_Wolf (24. März 2010)

ooookay...jetzt muss nur noch irgendwann der Ladebildschirm enden <lacht>


----------



## Hellfire1337 (24. März 2010)

giev todeskrallen


----------



## nizor (24. März 2010)

guckst du hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/index.html?locale=de_de


----------



## talsimir (24. März 2010)

OINK OINK SPIDERPIC SPIDER PIC!


----------



## WeRkO (24. März 2010)

RasDvaTri schrieb:


> Guter Witz!
> 
> Natürlich sitzt da einer und drückt Knöpfe. Wie bereits oben erwähnt.
> 
> Es ist nämlich immer so wie man nicht erwartet tut. TUT TUT



Wahre Worte du da sagst

Edit: 2,5k yay!


----------



## Hellfire1337 (24. März 2010)

giev todeskrallen


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. März 2010)

Apropo Brummende Teile 

Zu meiner Berufsschulzeit (lang ist es her) hat ich nen Deutschlehrer der war immer auf Körperkontakt zu den Männern aus, ergo hab wir ihn ein kleines Geschenk von Beate gemacht was beim Öffnen angefangen hat zu Brummen herrlich


----------



## Eltoro73 (24. März 2010)

RasDvaTri schrieb:


> Guter Witz!
> 
> Natürlich sitzt da einer und drückt Knöpfe. Wie bereits oben erwähnt.
> 
> Es ist nämlich immer so wie man nicht erwartet tut. TUT TUT



Völliger Quatsch. Ich renn bei mir in der Firma auch nicht alle 20 Server einzelnd ab. Das steuer ich Zentral vom Hauptserver aus. Ich bekomm doch kein Kilometergeld !!! ^^


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

die notgeilen kerle von ebend waren mir lieber als dieser "Giv Insert a Random Server" Typen o.O


----------



## greenoano (24. März 2010)

Juhu Nethersturm ist online.^^ Direkt mal Skillung und Glyphen ändern und ab an die Puppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (24. März 2010)

Btw. mit dem Summen, da fällt mir grad die Geschichte im Radio ein die ich letztens gehört habe.

Eine Frau sass abends alleine in ihrer Wohung. Auf einmal hörte sie so komische Geräusche (summen und klopfen).

Sie konnte sich nicht erklären woher diese Geräusche kamen

und wer sie machte. Total in Panik grief sie dann zum hörer und rief die Polizei an.

Polizei kam an durchsuchte guckte in jeden Raum an, aber konnte erst nichts feststellen.

Dann zeigte ein Polizist auf das Schränkchen, da kamen die Geräusche her.

Öffneten die Schublade und fanden einen VIBRATOR.




Man für die Frau musste das ganz schön peinlich gewesen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (24. März 2010)

Toll, Echsenkessel und Festung er Stürme on, wieso is dann Blutkessel noch down? Man darf ja noch erwarten, dass die Realm im selben Realmpool mehr oder minder gleichzeitig on gehen?! D:

Edit: Ah, grad on gegangen. xD


----------



## inkomplex (24. März 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> In meinem ETUI






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




<3 !


----------



## WeRkO (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> die notgeilen kerle von ebend waren mir lieber als dieser "Giv Insert a Random Server" Typen o.O



Muss ich dir zustimmen :X


----------



## Neiranus (24. März 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Apropo Brummende Teile
> 
> Zu meiner Berufsschulzeit (lang ist es her) hat ich nen Deutschlehrer der war immer auf Körperkontakt zu den Männern aus, ergo hab wir ihn ein kleines Geschenk von Beate gemacht was beim Öffnen angefangen hat zu Brummen herrlich



böse böse ^^ war das eine elektrische Zahnbürste ? xD


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> die notgeilen kerle von ebend waren mir lieber als dieser "Giv Insert a Random Server" Typen o.O



Warum muss man dafür notgeil sein?


----------



## Batrion (24. März 2010)

talsimir schrieb:


> OINK OINK SPIDERPIC SPIDER PIC!




das heisst doch spiderpig


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Btw. mit dem Summen, da fällt mir grad die Geschichte im Radio ein die ich letztens gehört habe.
> 
> Eine Frau sass abends alleine in ihrer Wohung. Auf einmal hörte sie so komische Geräusche (summen und klopfen).
> 
> ...


LOL, das muss sehr peinlich gewesen sein


----------



## talsimir (24. März 2010)

Egal xP


----------



## razor528 (24. März 2010)

Typisch Leute die nicht warten können bisihr server wieder on ist..
Gehen auf andere server nur weil sie zocken wollen und ich komm nit auf durotan -.- GZ!


----------



## Bingbongbing (24. März 2010)

mensch mensch mensch, wo bleibt denn eredar ;D


----------



## Elminator (24. März 2010)

War klar das Kel'Thuzad wieder lang braucht... :-/
Naja seit Montag ist man auf Blutdurst auf alles gefasst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mascot72 (24. März 2010)

ohh man blackrock immernoch nicht oben :-(


----------



## Katzensprung (24. März 2010)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

Batrion schrieb:


> das heisst doch spiderpig



Neinb der meint nen Pic von ner spider! xD


----------



## talsimir (24. März 2010)

Ja will Blackrock jetzt auch wieder haben, ich vermisse den HAndelschat flame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. März 2010)

wie geht sowas von selber an 

gut wir haben getrickst beim Öffnen von diesem wurde ein Stück Papier entfernt was den Kontakt unterbrochen hat.




Ihhhhhh der schlimmste Jim Carrey Film läuft bei P 7


----------



## talsimir (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Neinb der meint nen Pic von ner spider! xD



Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elnor (24. März 2010)

Und Blackrock fehlt wie immer immer noch ^^


----------



## Heydu (24. März 2010)

ich will, dass es endlich feierabend ist xD

ned 16:59 Uhr XD


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

macht nücht Cenarius is uch noch down


----------



## razor528 (24. März 2010)

http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/index.html?locale=de_de

ftw =)


----------



## Neiranus (24. März 2010)

wo bleibt das Syndikat bloß wohl nur ^^


----------



## XBashorNOT (24. März 2010)

Gief teh Frostw0lf


----------



## Samyonair (24. März 2010)

Juhu die Serer sind on... ähm warum häng ich im screen ? XD un das seit 5 min xd


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

hihi Lilyan und Dini warten drauf das jemand schreit das alle server on sind um dann den thread hier zu sperren ^^


----------



## XBashorNOT (24. März 2010)

ah ist da ^^


----------



## teichtaucher (24. März 2010)

Elnor schrieb:


> Und Blackrock fehlt wie immer immer noch ^^



is immer einer der letzten


----------



## Thaldor (24. März 2010)

Mein Server --->


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsimir (24. März 2010)

BLACKROCK ist OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON omg wtf 1337 sucht sucht sucht*spaßOo*


----------



## Elnor (24. März 2010)

Und Blackrock ist online. bis nächsten Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mascot72 (24. März 2010)

naja wenn´s mal schnell gehen soll, ich hol mir nen Kaffee.


----------



## Eltoro73 (24. März 2010)

Neiranus schrieb:


> wo bleibt das Syndikat bloß wohl nur ^^



Warte auch drauf. Jede Woche braucht der so eine Ewigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: ONLINE ^^


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

wuhu fehlt ja nur noch der zirkel -.-


----------



## XBashorNOT (24. März 2010)

ach jetzt geht die warteorgie im ladescreen wieder los was


----------



## Thaldor (24. März 2010)

Ah Nef's back! =D


----------



## RasDvaTri (24. März 2010)

Ist heute Mittwoch und deine Mudda is dumm?

KEIN PROBLEM! MIT DEM DUMM-O-MAT!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. März 2010)

boah is ja schlimm


----------



## Tamîkus (24. März 2010)

blackmoore ist noch net on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (24. März 2010)

Wo ist mein geliebtes Alleria hin :_(


----------



## Dini (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> hihi Lilyan und Dini warten drauf das jemand schreit das alle server on sind um dann den thread hier zu sperren ^^


Nee nee, die Realmstatusseite hab ich Mittwochs nebenher offen und wird zwischendurch aktualisiert^^


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

Feierabend, wie das duftet
kräftig, deftig, würzig, gut.
Pommersche aus dem Buchenrauch
naturgewürzt und das schmeckt man auch,
Pommersche aus dem Buchenrauch
frisch auf den Tisch, so ists der Brauch.


----------



## calvin123 (24. März 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Völliger Quatsch. Ich renn bei mir in der Firma auch nicht alle 20 Server einzelnd ab. Das steuer ich Zentral vom Hauptserver aus. Ich bekomm doch kein Kilometergeld !!! ^^



Eltoro trifft Ironie kritisch.
Ironie stirbt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. März 2010)

Und wieder ist Mittwoch die Serverarbeiten sind abgeschlossen der Patch drauf und alle können wieder loslegen.

Bis zum nächsten Mittwochthread o bis die Server neugestartet werden.

Dini u Lillyan einen ruhigen u Stressfreien Modtag möget ihr von Trollen u Flamern verschont werden


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Nee nee, die Realmstatusseite hab ich Mittwochs nebenher offen und wird zwischendurch aktualisiert^^



Wow ein mod antwortet mal auf nen post von mir *sekt flasche öffne*


----------



## WeRkO (24. März 2010)

Anoob'Arak ist on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (24. März 2010)

blackmoore online :>


----------



## Elminator (24. März 2010)

Kel ist da! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bis nächste Woche... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Wow ein mod antwortet mal auf nen post von mir *sekt flasche öffne*



Alkohol am Morgen vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen? :X


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

*aufn zirkel immer noch warte*


----------



## ninchu (24. März 2010)

ich will doch nur meinen Zirkel haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (24. März 2010)

GNARF! die wollen mich ärgern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Alkohol am Morgen vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen? :X



JA dieses summen macht mich ganz verrückt o.O und nen vibrator kanns net sein o.O 
kühler isses auch net, katze auch auch keine biene gegessen langsam wirds zeit fürs galieo Mystery team


----------



## Batrion (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> *aufn zirkel immer noch warte*






ninchu schrieb:


> ich will doch nur meinen Zirkel haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tun wir das nicht alle.
blöder Server ist das, ganz blöder


----------



## razor528 (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> JA dieses summen macht mich ganz verrückt o.O und nen vibrator kanns net sein o.O
> kühler isses auch net, katze auch auch keine biene gegessen langsam wirds zeit fürs galieo Mystery team



Naja vllt sind es ja auch die Illuminaten schonmal daran gedacht? =)


----------



## sp4rkl3z (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> JA dieses summen macht mich ganz verrückt o.O und nen vibrator kanns net sein o.O
> kühler isses auch net, katze auch auch keine biene gegessen langsam wirds zeit fürs galieo Mystery team



Irgend n Kühler in deinem PC summt... der TV-Kasten... der DVD-Player...


----------



## Bingbongbing (24. März 2010)

razor528 schrieb:


> Naja vllt sind es ja auch die Illuminaten schonmal daran gedacht? =)



/Sign! 

Das sind 100% die Illuminaten, die in deinem PC auf Dich warten :>


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

Batrion schrieb:


> tun wir das nicht alle.
> blöder Server ist das, ganz blöder



hihi in sturmwind war ich letztens mit meinem hexer(kein alli hat mich angegriffen) o.O


razor528 schrieb:


> Naja vllt sind es ja auch die Illuminaten schonmal daran gedacht? =)


Kann gut möglich sein aber eigentlich stehen die auf meiner seite



sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> Irgend n Kühler in deinem PC summt... der TV-Kasten... der DVD-Player...


Nene kühler isses net tv is aus und dvd player hab ich vertickt als ich geld brauchte o.O


----------



## Batrion (24. März 2010)

33 Minuten nach 11
Zirkel ist und bleibt weiter off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Nene kühler isses net tv is aus und dvd player hab ich vertickt als ich geld brauchte o.O



hmmm... schau einfach mal all deine elektrogeräte an. irgend eines wirds wohl sein


----------



## ninchu (24. März 2010)

ich entwickel starke abneigungen gegen diesen rot blinkenden pfeil auf der realmseite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coffinmaker (24. März 2010)

Mein Server ist online, aber ich komme trotzdem nicht rein...normal ist das nicht...


----------



## WeRkO (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> JA dieses summen macht mich ganz verrückt o.O und nen vibrator kanns net sein o.O
> kühler isses auch net, katze auch auch keine biene gegessen langsam wirds zeit fürs galieo Mystery team



Ich ruf aiman an!


----------



## Batrion (24. März 2010)

Es werden immer weniger Leute die hier jetzt noch am lesen/schreiben sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

ninchu schrieb:


> ich entwickel starke abneigungen gegen diesen rot blinkenden pfeil auf der realmseite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



rot heiß gehen grün heiß stehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und das summen kommt irgendwo anders her....klingt so als ob es hinter der wand wäre xD


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ich ruf aiman an!



Das ist mal nen Wort, danke dir ^^


----------



## Vossy1980 (24. März 2010)

[sup][/sup]@  Mindadar   dann sind es bestimmt die Christen , sie haben eine Trojaner in Deinen Rechener gepflanzt der dir unterschwelliges durch surren das wort Gottes preist


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> rot heiß gehen grün heiß stehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kabelbrand in der wand?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasse (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> *aufn zirkel immer noch warte*



Tust mir leid, aber kennst ja, ich hoffe heute Abend läuft er dafür einigermaßen anständig^^


----------



## Apo1337 (24. März 2010)

Kommt jmd auf Frostwolf? Hänge im Ladescreen, auf jedem anderen Realm gehts :>


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

Vossy1980 schrieb:


> [sup][/sup]@ Mindadar dann sind es bestimmt die Christen , sie haben eine Trojaner in Deinen Rechener gepflanzt der dir unterschwelliges durch surren das wort Gottes preist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die haben mich schu lange aufgegeben (hoffe ich)



sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> kabelbrand in der wand?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kA brummen kabelbrände`?


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

Hasse schrieb:


> Tust mir leid, aber kennst ja, ich hoffe heute Abend läuft er dafür einigermaßen anständig^^



Hoffentlich! Und hey Hasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alles fit?


Edit: 1000 beiträge wuhu *noch ne sekt flasche öffne*


----------



## sp4rkl3z (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> kA brummen kabelbrände`?



es *könnte* brummen und knistern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenns anfängt nach PVC zu stinken, würd ich die Feuerwehr anrufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razor528 (24. März 2010)

Apo1337 schrieb:


> Kommt jmd auf Frostwolf? Hänge im Ladescreen, auf jedem anderen Realm gehts :>



ich bin drauf aber aktionen wie ruhestein usw. da kann man lange drauf warten ich häng jetz in silithus rum -.-


----------



## freezex (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Kann gut möglich sein aber eigentlich stehen die auf meiner seite




Vielleicht ist es die Kirche, so psychologische Kriegsführung weil du die Illuminaten auf deiner Seite hast.


----------



## Vossy1980 (24. März 2010)

GZ ZUR 1000  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Hoffentlich! Und hey Hasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Grz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunkelwolf (24. März 2010)

welche 1000? ich raffs nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Achso ^^


----------



## Tamalan (24. März 2010)

weiches kissen auf dem stuhl, gecheckt..... zigaretten auf vorrat und griffnähe, gecheckt....aschenbecher leer und mindestfüllmenge von 5 schachteln, gecheckt
chips, zartbitterschokolade mampfbereit, gecheckt.... nervige ehefrau verschnürt und mit nem paket nach australien versendet, gecheckt..... 

dann bin ich ja vorbereitet für heut abend und kann erstmal arbeiten gehen ;-)


----------



## razor528 (24. März 2010)

1000 Beiträge >>Gratz<<


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> es *könnte* brummen und knistern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hihi summen ist weg o.O (einbildung? oder dran gewöhnt?)



freezex schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es die Kirche, so psychologische Kriegsführung weil du die Illuminaten auf deiner Seite hast.


tz wenn die mit psychologische kriegsführung, komm ich mit kleinen jungs XD da freuen sich die pastoren


----------



## Batrion (24. März 2010)

ouh ja Zirkel steht in der Realmlist


----------



## sp4rkl3z (24. März 2010)

Rote Pfeile bekommen nur Server mit einem bösen Karma munkelt man!


----------



## WeRkO (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> tz wenn die mit psychologische kriegsführung, komm ich mit kleinen jungs XD da freuen sich die pastoren



Hrhrhr


----------



## Hasse (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Hoffentlich! Und hey Hasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mach so weiter und du bist gleich dudelig, 
das wars dann mit dem spielen heute... XD


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

Vossy1980 schrieb:


> GZ ZUR 1000
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






WeRkO schrieb:


> Grz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Dunkelwolf schrieb:


> welche 1000? ich raffs nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






razor528 schrieb:


> 1000 Beiträge >>Gratz<<



WTF nich soviele da fühlt man sich ja noch gemocht xD


----------



## sp4rkl3z (24. März 2010)

tschüss!


----------



## Vossy1980 (24. März 2010)

> tz wenn die mit psychologische kriegsführung, komm ich mit kleinen jungs XD da freuen sich die pastoren



Ich schmeiß mich weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da haste dann aber ne gute Abwehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

Hasse schrieb:


> Mach so weiter und du bist gleich dudelig,
> das wars dann mit dem spielen heute... XD



das tanken krieg ich auch noch besoffen hin. Ich garantiere aber NICHT für Repkosten xD


----------



## WeRkO (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> WTF nich soviele da fühlt man sich ja noch gemocht xD



Woher weisst du das es nicht so ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

Vossy1980 schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß mich weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tjaaaa damit hätten die kleinen christen net gerechnet xD



WeRkO schrieb:


> Woher weisst du das es nicht so ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mhm ich öh kA? xD





Edit: ichmag das rote nicht an meiunem server macht das weg!


----------



## Heydu (24. März 2010)

leute *nervös* ist jetzt der patch drauf? weil aufm logbildschirm war gestern nix vom patch 3.3.3 :/

ist der patch live? NU SAGT SCHO WAS!


----------



## WeRkO (24. März 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> leute *nervös* ist jetzt der patch drauf? weil aufm logbildschirm war gestern nix vom patch 3.3.3 :/
> 
> ist der patch live? NU SAGT SCHO WAS!



Ja, patch is live, ich verdien mich gerade dumm und dämlich. Jeder kauft gefrorene Kugeln bei mir, tolle Monopol Stellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> leute *nervös* ist jetzt der patch drauf? weil aufm logbildschirm war gestern nix vom patch 3.3.3 :/
> 
> ist der patch live? NU SAGT SCHO WAS!



Jap er ist da ^^ heute drauf gehauen(sache von 5 minuten o.O)


----------



## Vossy1980 (24. März 2010)

Patch is auf den Servern aber nicht alle sind on bzw haben lange warteschleifen


----------



## Dini (24. März 2010)

Verabschiedet euch noch fix, ich mach in 5 Minuten zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

server sollen alle da sein aber spielbar ist der zirkel nicht -.-


----------



## Heydu (24. März 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ja, patch is live, ich verdien mich gerade dumm und dämlich. Jeder kauft gefrorene Kugeln bei mir, tolle Monopol Stellung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



woah shiiit, das isch ja mal geil

hab seit 5 monaten 76 Gefrorene Kugeln rumgammeln XD

MONEY MONEY MONEY!!!


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Verabschiedet euch noch fix, ich mach in 5 Minuten zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Okay Gute nacht Dini bis nächsten mittwoch, gleicher ort und so und hol dann ma dein paddel raus xD


----------



## WeRkO (24. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Verabschiedet euch noch fix, ich mach in 5 Minuten zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das kannst du doch nicht tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, goodbye @ll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Das kannst du doch nicht tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich werd berichten wies weiter geht mit dem summen


----------



## freezex (24. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Verabschiedet euch noch fix, ich mach in 5 Minuten zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ok geh eh gleich essen malzeit


----------



## Vossy1980 (24. März 2010)

Nein bitte nicht schließen !!!!!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ihr seid meine einzige verbindung nach Azeroth .. . Ich häng hier in einem Bewerbungs seminar ab ... ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




In meiner Welt gelte ich als NORMAL


----------



## Heydu (24. März 2010)

5 minuten spöterr...


----------



## Hasse (24. März 2010)

Dann sag ich mal schnell Godd bye und wünsche alle noch viel Erfolg heute
(Mindadar) wir sehen uns heute Abend, wenn der Zirkel spielbar ist...!


----------



## Mindadar (24. März 2010)

Hasse schrieb:


> Dann sag ich mal schnell Godd bye und wünsche alle noch viel Erfolg heute
> (Mindadar) wir sehen uns heute Abend, wenn der Zirkel spielbar ist...!



Bis dann hasse ^^
Öhm gibts für den 1000 post eig was ?*auf dini schau*


----------



## Heydu (24. März 2010)

5 minuten spöter


aber jetzt zumachen xD


----------



## WeRkO (24. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Ich werd berichten wies weiter geht mit dem summen



Ich hoffe doch, ist ja ne spannende Sahce


----------



## Vossy1980 (24. März 2010)

Naja gut auch wenn es schwer fällt.
Dann werde ich mich jetzt der harten Realität hier Stellen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Also bis zum nächsten mal wenn es wieder heißt : " Summende Wände beim warten auf den Serverstart "  


bis denne Euer Vossy


----------



## Heydu (24. März 2010)

dann machts mal gute leute und ne schöne woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viele grüsse aus Zürich!!


----------



## Dini (24. März 2010)

Bis nächste Woche dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)
*close*


----------



## Ahramanyu (25. März 2010)

Temporär geöffnet.


----------



## Kafka (25. März 2010)

Naja 2 mal Serverdown pro Woche hat ja auch was. Vll will uns Blizz nur überaschen und legt gleich noch nen Patch nach xD


----------



## sogynm (25. März 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> Naja 2 mal Serverdown pro Woche hat ja auch was. Vll will uns Blizz nur überaschen und legt gleich noch nen Patch nach xD



nur auf blutdurst pre cata 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulthras (25. März 2010)

Ich fand ja die Idee mit dem Elektroschrott an Blizz schicken aus dem Thread eben ganz klasse. Mal sehen was ich so finde..
Ne jetzt mal ehrlich, ich finde, Blizz sollte vielleicht mal eine Woche später patchen und dann dafür sorgen, das es mal nicht laggt... Und dann immer auf Blutdurst.. Was machen die nur mit meinem Geld?:S


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (25. März 2010)

Dann bezahl nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (25. März 2010)

Hätte doch was, die basteln wie es scheint eh öfters an Blutdurst rum da haben wa mal was besonderes verdient xD


----------



## Haggelo (25. März 2010)

schon das 2e mal diese woche das mir blizz nen raid vermasselt ...


----------



## blaQmind (25. März 2010)

jup ich wette mein toaster bringt ihnen was


----------



## biene maya (25. März 2010)

Sagt mal ihr von buffed müsst ihr eigentlich rund um die Uhr arbeiten^^


----------



## Kuman (25. März 2010)

hat wer blizzards terminkalender verschlampt? heute ist doch gar net mittwoch. oder hat da jemand den zonk gezogen und deswegen die server abgeschaltet....und warum immer nur bestimmte realmpools?-.-


----------



## Prättcha (25. März 2010)

Huuääähhh, Zirkel des Cenarius ebenfalls down und ich gehe mit meinem Twink gerade das erste mal Grube von Saron 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (25. März 2010)

Wuhu grad dabei nen Char von Alextrasza zur ewigen Wacht zu transen und was passiert? ^^
Alles bleibt stehen und der Char ist in beiden listen auswählbar nur einloggen kann ich mich nich xD


----------



## Ahramanyu (25. März 2010)

biene schrieb:


> Sagt mal ihr von buffed müsst ihr eigentlich rund um die Uhr arbeiten^^


Hm, ich nicht. Noch nicht.


----------



## P-bibi (25. März 2010)

Ulthras schrieb:


> Ich fand ja die Idee mit dem Elektroschrott an Blizz schicken aus dem Thread eben ganz klasse. Mal sehen was ich so finde..
> Ne jetzt mal ehrlich, ich finde, Blizz sollte vielleicht mal eine Woche später patchen und dann dafür sorgen, das es mal nicht laggt... Und dann immer auf Blutdurst.. Was machen die nur mit meinem Geld?:S



Wilde Orgien feiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonique (25. März 2010)

Hmmm. ICC 10, wollen mit dem ersten Boss anfangen.
"Sind alle bereit?"
"Japp"
"jo"
"Ja!"
"jo!"
"Japp"
"mhm"
"ajo"
"jepp"
"joho"
"Okay, Pull!"
BÄM!
DC-> server down-.-


----------



## biene maya (25. März 2010)

Achso bist hier der Hobbyforenwächter^^


----------



## Morvkeem (25. März 2010)

is heute mittwoch?


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (25. März 2010)

nein aber blutdurst ist off...


----------



## Ulthras (25. März 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Hm, ich nicht. Noch nicht.



Aber irgendeiner von euch muss doch NAchtschicht schieben, sonst könnte des Nachts ja z.B. der böse Threadnekromant auftauchen und alte Threads wiedererwecken


----------



## Wowler12345 (25. März 2010)

Nathrezim wieder off


----------



## P-bibi (25. März 2010)

Kann nur ich nicht auf Gul'dan, obwohl er ja eigentlich wieder on ist? Das regt mich langsam echt auf -.-


----------



## Firun (25. März 2010)

Ulthras schrieb:


> Aber irgendeiner von euch muss doch NAchtschicht schieben, sonst könnte des Nachts ja z.B. der böse Threadnekromant auftauchen und alte Threads wiedererwecken




Irgend jemand ist schon da damit so was nicht passiert, und sollte es passieren wissen wir ja wer es war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## andy567 (25. März 2010)

Es ist nicht nur Blutdurst sondern auch Totbringer.


----------



## Rasgaar (25. März 2010)

Kommt noch jemand nicht auf Gorgo??
Bei mir kommt immer nur das Fenster "in Realm einloggen"
dort ist sense....

auf der Realmstatus Seite von Blizz ist aber nix vermerkt... -.-


----------



## Kafka (25. März 2010)

Ich bin irgendwie verdammt froh das ich ingame momentan hauptsächlich farme und handle stat zu Raiden, sonst würde mich das jetzt auch sehr anpissen xD


----------



## jacky (25. März 2010)

ich glaube es sind so ziemlich alle server down ...
blizz sollte mal seine stromrechnung zahlen ^^

ne langsam nervts echt ... -.-


----------



## Vågor1 (25. März 2010)

blutdurst ist auch schon das zweite mal diese woche down....


----------



## ollye (25. März 2010)

naja server wieder da aber komme nicht drauf. 
Schönen feierabend olly ^^


----------



## IchbinArzt (25. März 2010)

Immer schön wenn die Realms mitten im Raid down gehen :-( Blutdurst sollen die mal in Ordnung bringen ^^


----------



## Snorry (25. März 2010)

server down,ab nach aeris peak wieder kette durch og


----------



## Beene11 (25. März 2010)

Also bei mir gehts wieder nachdem ich Router resettet hab. 

Guckt euch die neue Lost Episode an, anstatt hier im Forum rumzuhängen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prättcha (25. März 2010)

Vielleicht ist die Putze übers Kabel gestolpert?

Habe mal was über einen normalen Server gelesen, der jeden Abend um 22:30 off ging. 
Die Informatiker wussten sich nicht zu helfen, technische Probleme bestanden eigentlich nicht. 
Dann haben die sich entschlossen, den Server einfach mal zu beobachten. 
Was sehen die? Die Putzfrau nimmt den Stecker raus um dort staub zu saugen!


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (25. März 2010)

Kil'jaeden geht immernoch nicht ...


----------



## Ulthras (25. März 2010)

geil frostmourne lebt wieder


----------



## Kafka (25. März 2010)

hier was zum ablenken http://www.anime-loads.org/media/2117/Hello_Kitty_s_Furry_Tale_Theater Hello Kitty die Serie^^


----------



## Thaniel-Fox (25. März 2010)

blizz hat ne offizel halbherzige entschuldigung raus gehauen unde ne 2 m lange lsit mit srver die down sind und das wir bitt vrstäntnis haben sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <33


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (25. März 2010)

ich hab kein verständnis dafür und was jetzt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rushiflauschi (25. März 2010)

Grade ICC 10er gewesen. Fauldarm gelegt. Ich "Is endlich der Darmplatzer drin?" PM: "Jop, heut haste endlich mal Glück" Ich: "Juhuuu!" PM: " Öhm... Lootvergabe geht nich. Laufen geht nich. Höhö... Pech gehabt, mal wieder"
Ich könnte brechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (25. März 2010)

tja kil jeaden ist wieder on!


----------



## Dini (31. März 2010)

Es ist Mittwoch - check!
Die Server sind down - check!

So, auf damit und ne Runde Kaffee gibts obendrauf.
Guten Morgen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (31. März 2010)

Morgään


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (31. März 2010)

Guten Morgen.

*Kaffee trink*


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (31. März 2010)

Huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boeggla (31. März 2010)

Is schon wieder eine Woche rum...morgen!


----------



## Cradle01 (31. März 2010)

Auch haben will einen Kaffee... aber Bistro hier in der Schule noch net offen


----------



## kulunu (31. März 2010)

MOINSEN

Das muss doch einer der am meist besuchten traeds hier sein oder??
aber SCHEIS BLIZZ man wozu zahlen wir überhaupt??
naja  jetzt irgendwie die zeit tot schlagen ^^


----------



## Willi.Wilstermann (31. März 2010)

Jaaaaa.... server down undso <.<

was mach ich da? -> http://www.mortalonline.com

mal schauen wies ist!

Schönen morgen noch... bzw aufm KdV is Ignis weekly... mal wieder ulduar <.<

seas unso...


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (31. März 2010)

Fangen wir gleich mal mit ein wenig news-geplapper an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Schufa-Auskunft wird kostenlos*


Ab April ist Schluss mit der Geheimniskrämerei der Schufa. Verbraucher können eine Gratis-Auskunft fordern.


----

In den USA ist eine Gruppe militanter Christen festgenommen worden. Die Radikalen planten offenbar einen Polizistenmord und Bombenanschläge. Damit wollten sie einen Aufstand gegen die Regierung auslösen.

mehr...


----------



## Cradle01 (31. März 2010)

jup aber was nützt es wenn man schon in der Schufa steht^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (31. März 2010)

Naja da kann man sich dann die ganze misere anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 soweit ich weiß wird aber bei der schufa nicht nur negatives gespeichert sondern auch positives.. also sowas wie "24 Monats vertrag für Handy abgeschlossen, immer bezahlt, keine probleme"

Natürlich nicht sowas wie "Einkauf beim Kaufland, 10 Euro, Konto war gedeckt"


----------



## TheEwanie (31. März 2010)

reden wir jetzt über cata!


----------



## boeggla (31. März 2010)

kulunu schrieb:


> MOINSEN
> 
> Das muss doch einer der am meist besuchten traeds hier sein oder??
> aber SCHEIS BLIZZ man wozu zahlen wir überhaupt??
> naja  jetzt irgendwie die zeit tot schlagen ^^




Mir ist gestern bei dem ganzen ELV-Ärger aufgefallen, daß die IMMER mindestens einen Tag frei pro Monat gegeben haben, im Schnitt kommts wohl ungefähr hin.
Trotzdem seltsam, saß man immer ausgerechnet Mittwochs "mal schnell Post gucken" will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (31. März 2010)

Das wuste ich net


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (31. März 2010)

Zumindest meine ich das mal so gehört zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre vielleicht gut wenn wir hier einen Schufa-experten hätten.. Finanzberater oder was auch immer der aufklärung geben kann was da gespeichert wird und was nicht.. ansonsten direkt morgen mal ne Auskunft anfordern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Wikipedia hilft.

Folgende Daten werden gespeichert:

*Kontaktdaten:*


Name, Vorname, Geburtsdatum, Geschlecht, Geburtsort
aktuelle Anschrift sowie frühere Anschriften
 *Art, Gegenstand und Zahlungsbedingungen des jeweiligen Geschäfts:*


Kredit- und Leasingverträge mit Betrag und Laufzeit
Eröffnung eines Girokontos
ausgegebene Kreditkarten
Einrichtung eines Telekommunikationskontos
Kundenkonten des Handels, Versandhandels
 *Abweichendes Zahlungsverhalten:*


Forderungen, die fällig, ausreichend gemahnt und nicht bestritten sind
Forderungen nach gerichtlicher Entscheidung und deren Erledigung
 *Missbrauch eines Kontos nach Nutzungsverbot*

*Angaben aus öffentlichen Verzeichnissen, amtlichen Bekanntmachungen:*


Abgabe der Eidesstattlichen Versicherung (aus dem Schuldnerverzeichnis)
Haftbefehl zur Abgabe der Eidesstattlichen Versicherung
Beantragung/Eröffnung eines privaten Insolvenzverfahrens (Privatkonkurs)
Abweisung, Einstellung des Verbraucherinsolvenzverfahrens mangels Masse
 Die Höhe des Einkommens oder die Höhe des Kontostands werden nicht gespeichert.


Sehr interessant ist natürlich der Absatz:

Das Bundesverbraucherschutzministerium hat 2009 eine Studie über die Fehlerquoten verschiedener Auskunfteien erstellt und festgestellt, dass auch die Schufa eine sehr hohe Fehlerquote hat. Die Zeitschrift FINANZtest hat eine Untersuchung schon 2002 durchgeführt, und herausgefunden dass sehr viele Daten (69%) unvollständig, veraltet oder falsch waren.


----------



## Cradle01 (31. März 2010)

Also ich hab darüber noch nichts gehört... aber vllt eine große deutsche Tageszeitung ^^

Mist kann hier keine Smilies einfügen,echt Müll die Rechner hier


----------



## TheEwanie (31. März 2010)

will wer ein ein server kommt hogger raid machen?


----------



## Stevesteel (31. März 2010)

awon schrieb:


> will wer wein ein server kommt hogger raid machen?



Du


----------



## Dini (31. März 2010)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Also ich hab darüber noch nichts gehört... aber vllt eine große deutsche Tageszeitung ^^


Du meinst das wohl größte deutsche Klatschblatt!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





awon schrieb:


> will wer wein ein server kommt hogger raid machen?


Wenn die Server on kommen, dann wollen die Leute ihre dailys/weekly etc machen nehm ich mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hortensie (31. März 2010)

Guten morgen ihr lieben.

Ist ja noch ein bisschen wenig los hier.

Zur Schufa: Positive Zahlungsmoral wird auch eingetragen.
Den Eintrag habe ich vorn paar Monaten bekommen.
Naja, kaufen kann ich mir dafür jetzt nix, grins.

Oh, der Kaffee ist durch.......* Treppe runter rennn*


----------



## Cradle01 (31. März 2010)

Genau Dini ich wollts nur net so dirket sagen ,so mehr mit einem Lattenzaun :-)


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (31. März 2010)

*Ok, Tagesordnungspunk 2:


Abgeknipst oder defekt?* 
*Google in China stundenlang außer Dienst*
 Über Stunden ist Google in China nicht zu erreichen gewesen. Die Gründe sind unklar. Es verdichten sich jedoch die Anzeichen dafür, dass die Chinesen die Suchmaschine vom Netz genommen hatten.

 Der Nervenkrieg zwischen Google und der chinesischen Regierung geht weiter. Am Dienstag war die Suchmaschine in weiten Teilen Chinas nicht verfügbar. Wie es dazu kam, war unklar. Google selbst glaubte zunächst, eine auf den ersten Blick kleine interne Änderung habe eine Blockade durch die chinesischen Behörden ausgelöst. Später stelle der Internet-Konzern jedoch fest, dass die Anpassung bereits eine Woche alt war, sich also etwas am Verhalten der chinesischen Überwachungstechnik geändert haben müsse. Am frühen Mittwochmorgen funktionierte die Google-Suche in China dann wieder normal - ohne dass der Konzern irgendetwas dafür getan habe. 



Das Wetter darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen:


*Allgemeine Vorhersage


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *
Im Norden:* Nach wechselhaftem Start mit Regenschauern und etwas Sonne, kommt am Nachmittag von der Nordsee her wieder etwas Regen auf. Dazu weht der mäßige bis frische und in Böen stürmische Wind aus West. 
*Im Westen:* Heute klingen Schauer und Gewitter im Tagesverlauf ab und es stellt sich ein freundlicher Mix aus Sonne und Wolken ein. Nur örtlich bilden sich dann noch Schauer. Dazu weht der Westwind mäßig. 
*Im Osten:* Am Nachmittag sind wieder teils kräftige Schauer und Gewitter zu erwarten. Dabei weht der Wind von Gewitterböen abgesehen nur schwach und kommt aus Südwest. 
*Im Süden:* Heute gibt es wieder viele Wolken und es gibt verbreitet teils unwetterartige Schauer und Gewitter. Dabei sind Starkregen, Hagel und Sturmböen wahrscheinlich. Der Wind weht von Gewitterböen abgesehen nur schwach.


----------



## Buschwalker (31. März 2010)

Morgen zusammen,
mal was anderes, denkt ihr auch das der 10% buff in icc nicht etwas zu früh kam? hab den in 1-2 wochen höchstens erwartet. Was meint ihr dazu ^^


----------



## Cradle01 (31. März 2010)

Naja Google und die Chinesen,eine uralte Feindschaft zwischen den beiden


----------



## TheEwanie (31. März 2010)

die chinisen, die spinnen!


----------



## TheEwanie (31. März 2010)

*Im Westen:* Heute klingen Schauer und Gewitter im Tagesverlauf ab und es stellt sich ein freundlicher Mix aus Sonne und Wolken ein. Nur örtlich bilden sich dann noch Schauer. Dazu weht der Westwind mäßig...... klingt ja ganz gut..


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (31. März 2010)

Buschwalker schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> mal was anderes, denkt ihr auch das der 10% buff in icc nicht etwas zu früh kam? hab den in 1-2 wochen höchstens erwartet. Was meint ihr dazu ^^



Ich hätt gemeint der 10% buff war schon wochenlang da oder? wurde nur jetzt durch den patch verstärkt oder irgendwie sowas. Keine ahnung.. war noch nie in ICC


----------



## Cradle01 (31. März 2010)

Buschwalker schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> mal was anderes, denkt ihr auch das der 10% buff in icc nicht etwas zu früh kam? hab den in 1-2 wochen höchstens erwartet. Was meint ihr dazu ^^



was ist zu früh oder zu spät für den buff.Blizzard möchte nun mal das auch Casuals den Endcontent sehen.Für die Pro-Gilden vllt ärgerlich aber es sollen ja noch einige Raids-Instanzen für WotlK kommen.


----------



## Hortensie (31. März 2010)

Toll, was da in China so abläuft, so mit der Redefreiheit und........

Und unsere Regierung macht auch noch Geschäfte mit denen...Ich finde das Erschreckend.

Ich kann Google nur unterstützen. Ich glaube das da einige Angestellte von Google mit ihrem Leben spielen.

Aber was solls, wir kleinen Leute ändern nichts.

Da fällt mir ein cooles Grafitto ein. Hat mal lange an einer hauswand geprangt:

Wahlen ändern nichts, sonst wären sie verboten.


----------



## D_a_r_k (31. März 2010)

Naja Deutschland und Redefreiheit ist auch so ne Sache.. Öo 

Und zu 10 % zu früh.. öhm ja naja deaktivierbar ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.. und world first arthaskill im 25er hc ging scheinbar auch nur mit 5% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also nur für Casuals würd ich jetzt mal nicht sagen ^_^ Aber hier sind ja soooo viele Pro's lool^^..

Und zum Wetter, was fürn K**** v.v Hin und Her, kaum ist es mal ein paar Stunden schön, zieht schon die nächste Schlechtwetterfront an *seufz*

Hmm kann mein Buffedkonto net mit Facebook verknüpfen Öo der reagiert da net hmm..


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (31. März 2010)

D_a_r_k schrieb:


> Hmm kann mein Buffedkonto net mit Facebook verknüpfen Öo der reagiert da net hmm..


WO soll das überhaupt gehen? hab da nix gefunden in Mybuffed




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (31. März 2010)

Morgen :>
da will man lang schlafen und wacht um 8 uhr auf >.<


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (31. März 2010)

Daretina schrieb:


> Morgen :>
> da will man lang schlafen und wacht um 8 uhr auf >.<



Ist doch lang geschlafen :-P

Ich steh um 10 vor 6 auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (31. März 2010)

ich normal um 6.30 ^^ aber lang schlafen is eigentlich so bis 10 oder so ^^ aber meine katze will das nich >.<


----------



## Menthos (31. März 2010)

Daretina schrieb:


> ich normal um 6.30 ^^ aber lang schlafen is eigentlich so bis 10 oder so ^^ aber meine katze will das nich >.<



Kenne ich, allerdings ist es bei mir der Hund der mich nicht lange schlafen lassen will ^.°


----------



## Eltoro73 (31. März 2010)

Guten Morgen Community.


Frischer Kaffee, Milch, Zucker, Muffins, Kekse und Cola bereit stellt.


----------



## Xerodes (31. März 2010)

Da hat man mal früh frei und will ausschlafen... genau an dem tag kommt ne Baufirma, die den Sandkasten auf m Hof abreißt und neue Spielgeräte aufbaut. Und das ist nicht grad leise!

Naja, Guten Morgen!


----------



## KomaKater (31. März 2010)

Wem geht es nich so ... man denkt sich mal mittwochs "och heut is lange wartung da kann ich mal lang schlafen" und prompt is man früh wach -.-


----------



## Daretina (31. März 2010)

Kaffee gute idee meiner is scho fast leer :/ 

hmm wo ich eben oben das wetter lese ^^ der richtige tag um heute mittag raus zu gehn :> wenn wirklich sonne is ^^


----------



## Ochjoh (31. März 2010)

booh, wat für ärgernisse, wenn du in einem hospiz lebst, biste froh um jede zu früh erwachte minute! dat sach ich euch!


----------



## KomaKater (31. März 2010)

naja einen lichtblick hab ich heut ja ^^ VAN CANTO spielen heut abend *ggg* das wird was


----------



## Daretina (31. März 2010)

wenn ich in einem hospiz lese habe ich besseres zu tun als wow zu spielen oder hier zu posten oO schlechter vergleich ^^


----------



## Cradle01 (31. März 2010)

juchuuuu ich hab ein Kaffee ,schlürf


----------



## Der dunkle Prinz (31. März 2010)

Juhu wieder Anno 1404 Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber nur bis 11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buschwalker (31. März 2010)

super und ich hock in der schule und langeweile mich zu tode, scheisse wenn man nix zu tun hat xD


----------



## Eltoro73 (31. März 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Juhu wieder Anno 1404 Tag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Evtl. gibt Dir Blizz ja etwas mehr Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KomaKater (31. März 2010)

wenn man grad mal mittwochs nix zu arbeiten hat is eh dann am tollsten -.-


----------



## Leang (31. März 2010)

Buschwalker schrieb:


> super und ich hock in der schule und langeweile mich zu tode, scheisse wenn man nix zu tun hat xD



wie du langweilst dich in der schule? sollst du nicht was lernen dort? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja morgähn zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (31. März 2010)

îch schau nu nen film :>


----------



## Cradle01 (31. März 2010)

Buschwalker schrieb:


> super und ich hock in der schule und langeweile mich zu tode, scheisse wenn man nix zu tun hat xD




Willkommen im Club^^


----------



## Der dunkle Prinz (31. März 2010)

Leang schrieb:


> wie du langweilst dich in der schule? sollst du nicht was lernen dort?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schule = ausschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (31. März 2010)

Guten morgen vom verregneten Wien -_-


----------



## Leang (31. März 2010)

KomaKater schrieb:


> wenn man grad mal mittwochs nix zu arbeiten hat is eh dann am tollsten -.-



hast es ja noch verhältnissmäßig gut, ich hätte heut eig. frühschicht und währ um 2 zuhause aber nein eine nette kollegin von der anderen schicht meckert rum das sie heute zu wenig leute sind und noch jemand brauchen, jetzt darf ich von 11:30 - 19:00 arbeiten und das am mittwoch. Wie ich es hasse >.<


----------



## Eltoro73 (31. März 2010)

KomaKater schrieb:


> wenn man grad mal mittwochs nix zu arbeiten hat is eh dann am tollsten -.-



Würde mich gerne Deiner Meinung anschliessen. Aber eigendlich sollte ich mal den Frühlingsputz erledigen.

Hat jemand Lust, es für mich zu erledigen? 


<Kaffee schlürft...>


----------



## Menthos (31. März 2010)

Film schaun, garkeine so schlechte Idee =)


----------



## Der dunkle Prinz (31. März 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Würde mich gerne Deiner Meinung anschliessen. Aber eigendlich sollte ich mal den Frühlingsputz erledigen.
> 
> Hat jemand Lust, es für mich zu erledigen?
> 
> ...




Fenster auf reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (31. März 2010)

Leang schrieb:


> hast es ja noch verhältnissmäßig gut, ich hätte heut eig. frühschicht und währ um 2 zuhause aber nein eine nette kollegin von der anderen schicht meckert rum das sie heute zu wenig leute sind und noch jemand brauchen, jetzt darf ich von 11:30 - 19:00 arbeiten und das am mittwoch. Wie ich es hasse >.<




Du hast mein tief empfundenes Mitgefühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (31. März 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust, es für mich zu erledigen?



sry müsst ich selbt auch machen meine wohnung schaut aus aber ich hab ja mal sowas von keine lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KomaKater (31. März 2010)

"homeoffice" is eh das schönste büro xD

is man nur leider etwas TS-verhindert aber sonst hat man viiiiel zeit


----------



## Cradle01 (31. März 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Würde mich gerne Deiner Meinung anschliessen. Aber eigendlich sollte ich mal den Frühlingsputz erledigen.
> 
> Hat jemand Lust, es für mich zu erledigen?
> 
> ...



wenn du für mich hier weiter rumsitzt ,gerne^^


----------



## Buschwalker (31. März 2010)

ich meine in dem sinne langweilig da ich nix für mein projekt mehr machen kann/muss (ausbilung assistens informatiker) deswegen is mir langweilig ^^


----------



## xlania (31. März 2010)

Moin Moin


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (31. März 2010)

Leang schrieb:


> sry müsst ich selbt auch machen meine wohnung schaut aus aber ich hab ja mal sowas von keine lust
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Lass uns Hand in Hand arbeiten. Was die Eine nicht schafft, lässt die Andere halt liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: Oha 3Jahre dabei und erst 100 !!! Beiträge. Peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheCelina (31. März 2010)

/2 Suche für unseren 10´er ICC Stammraid noch einen Holy Pala. Geraidet wird Mittwochs und Freitags von 20-23 Uhr. Derzeitiger Stand 11/12; /whisper Élenòr


-.-*

Wieso macht Blizzard immer Wartungsarbeiten, wenn ich Urlaub habe =(


----------



## Leang (31. März 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Lass uns Hand in Hand arbeiten. Was die Eine nicht schafft, lässt die Andere halt liegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die idee gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meeragus (31. März 2010)

moin


----------



## Mikolomeus (31. März 2010)

maaaan, ich will wieder ins bett nicht hier blöd inner firma sitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (31. März 2010)

Leang schrieb:


> hast es ja noch verhältnissmäßig gut, ich hätte heut eig. frühschicht und währ um 2 zuhause aber nein eine nette kollegin von der anderen schicht meckert rum das sie heute zu wenig leute sind und noch jemand brauchen, jetzt darf ich von 11:30 - 19:00 arbeiten und das am mittwoch. Wie ich es hasse >.<




Mein Beileid muss auch noch bis 16.30 arbeiten, bin also Leidensgenossin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KomaKater (31. März 2010)

/2 Mage lfg irgendeinen rnd raid


----------



## Gromark (31. März 2010)

Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ochjoh (31. März 2010)

ist auch immer ein, hmmm, doch ja, amüsanter moment, wenn onkel doktor kommt. wir haben vereinbart, nicht mehr über details des zustands zu reden, sondern ich frage ihn nur: und? noch ein halbes jahr wow dranhängen? wenn er grinst, ist alles klar. ansonsten würde ich mit sicherheit meine zeit anders verbringen, als mit einem spiel. hab leidenschaftlich gern motorrad gefahren, mein job als netadmin hat mir auch viel freude gemacht, war springer für notfälle, ganz gut rumgekommen, auch international, vielleicht komme ich deswegen auch ganz gut klar mit meiner situation.


----------



## Dini (31. März 2010)

Kenne ich, der große Rundumschlag folgt hier auch noch, insofern ich nicht vorher einen willigen Putzsklaven finde (hahaha ja nee)


----------



## WeRkO (31. März 2010)

Guten Morgen allerseits.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (31. März 2010)

KomaKater schrieb:


> "homeoffice" is eh das schönste büro xD
> 
> is man nur leider etwas TS-verhindert aber sonst hat man viiiiel zeit



So ist es! Nackt arbeiten ftw!


----------



## xx-elf (31. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Kenne ich, der große Rundumschlag folgt hier auch noch, insofern ich nicht vorher einen willigen Putzsklaven finde (hahaha ja nee)



Kannst ja ne Anzeige im Kontaktsuchethread aufmachen, das würde deren Seitenzahl verdoppeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KomaKater (31. März 2010)

O.o ok jeder zieht seine eigenen vorteile ausm homeoffice o.O


----------



## Buschwalker (31. März 2010)

*auf buffed.de ist und scrubs schaut* ich hab eine beschäftigung gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KomaKater (31. März 2010)

welche scrubs folge läuft denn?


----------



## TheEwanie (31. März 2010)

KomaKater schrieb:


> welche scrubs folge läuft denn?



und wo?!Welcher kanal?


----------



## KomaKater (31. März 2010)

pro7 denk ich mal wie immer


----------



## TheEwanie (31. März 2010)

KomaKater schrieb:


> pro7 denk ich mal wie immer



ne, da kommt grad how i met your mother


----------



## Eltoro73 (31. März 2010)

So, ich bin dann mal beim Zahnarzt. Wieder nen halbes Jahr vorbei.

Sage mal bis später...bb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soul6 (31. März 2010)

Auch von mir "Guten Morgen"

Bin zwar schon seit 3 Stunden auf und beim 4ten Kaffee angelangt
aber trotzdem einen "rüberreich" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
randy


----------



## xlania (31. März 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> So, ich bin dann mal beim Zahnarzt. Wieder nen halbes Jahr vorbei.
> 
> Sage mal bis später...bb
> 
> ...



bb und HF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephilio (31. März 2010)

Morgen zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Heiler aus der Stamm ist abgesprungen, so no raid today.... wie ich es hasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat Sindragosa nochmal Glück gehabt ^^
Aber mal zu was anderem: Ist *er *nicht schön, mein kleine*r Margaretha*?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Landral (31. März 2010)

Grad mal aus Langeweile neben "Scrubs schauen" in der Werbepause beim Pro 7 Telefongewinnspiel mitgemacht ("Wie viele Geburtstage hat ein 58 jähriger Man"^^) und prompt durchgekommen und die 500 Euro gewonnen. Realy Nice, da ich sonst fast nie bei sowas anrufe und ich einfach mal "Lust" drauf hatte. Naja, werde wohl ein Überraschungswochenende für meine Frau im Tropical Island o.ä. dafür kaufen ......


----------



## Leang (31. März 2010)

Landral schrieb:


> Grad mal aus Langeweile neben "Scrubs schauen" in der Werbepause beim Pro 7 Telefongewinnspiel mitgemacht ("Wie viele Geburtstage hat ein 58 jähriger Man"^^) und prompt durchgekommen und die 500 Euro gewonnen. Realy Nice, da ich sonst fast nie bei sowas anrufe und ich einfach mal "Lust" drauf hatte. Naja, werde wohl ein Überraschungswochenende für meine Frau im Tropical Island o.ä. dafür kaufen ......



na dann mal ein dickes gz von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xlania (31. März 2010)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kann ein Alli schön sein??????????????


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (31. März 2010)

her damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich brauchs nötiger

meh.. accountserver crash.. brb muss was arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der dunkle Prinz (31. März 2010)

xlania schrieb:


> Kann ein Alli schön sein??????????????




Nein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Landral (31. März 2010)

> Kann ein Alli schön sein??????????????



Ohja, aber ´nen Draenai nicht^^


----------



## Leang (31. März 2010)

xlania schrieb:


> Kann ein Alli schön sein??????????????



nur wenn er weiblich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hortensie (31. März 2010)

Glückwunsch.

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (31. März 2010)

Landral schrieb:


> Ohja, aber ´nen Draenai nicht^^



Draenei weibchen haben aber so schöne Schenkel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur die Hufe stören ein wenig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (31. März 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Kannst ja ne Anzeige im Kontaktsuchethread aufmachen, das würde deren Seitenzahl verdoppeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*lach*



Landral schrieb:


> Grad mal aus Langeweile neben "Scrubs schauen" in der Werbepause beim Pro 7 Telefongewinnspiel mitgemacht ("Wie viele Geburtstage hat ein 58 jähriger Man"^^) und prompt durchgekommen und die 500 Euro gewonnen. Realy Nice, da ich sonst fast nie bei sowas anrufe und ich einfach mal "Lust" drauf hatte. Naja, werde wohl ein Überraschungswochenende für meine Frau im Tropical Island o.ä. dafür kaufen ......


GZ, hab die Werbepause gesehn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (31. März 2010)

Weibliche Gnome > all :>


----------



## gladiola (31. März 2010)

FemmeTotal schrieb:


> <----- Hausfrau und Mutti
> 
> 
> Beste Arbeitszeiten der Welt
> ...


----------



## Ochjoh (31. März 2010)

wat is? stimmung verhagelt? warum? is doch alles ok, is doch ganz normal. Death belongs to life, you can´t have one without the other. außerdem, den ganzen tag mobs und bosse killen und jetzt einen auf verschreckt machen, na, ich weiß nicht ...


----------



## Leviathan666 (31. März 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Draenei weibchen haben aber so schöne Schenkel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hm tja. Bei Taurenweibchen ist es dann wohl genau das Gegenteil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Horde FTW! =D


----------



## xlania (31. März 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Weibliche Gnome > all :>



Im Ernst die GEHN mal überhaupt net-.-


----------



## gladiola (31. März 2010)

auch den gleichen beruf habe, wobei als muddi kann man ja guten gewissens wohl nicht so oft zocken.....oder?


----------



## Mikolomeus (31. März 2010)

kennt irgendwer ein nettes online minigame? also ála miniclip games unso ^^
need jetzt unbedingt ne beschäftigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (31. März 2010)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> kennt irgendwer ein nettes online minigame? also ála miniclip games unso ^^
> need jetzt unbedingt ne beschäftigung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





http://www.spielen.com/ da haste ne große auswahl^^


----------



## WeRkO (31. März 2010)

xlania schrieb:


> Im Ernst die GEHN mal überhaupt net-.-



Doch doch, sind doch putzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (31. März 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Doch doch, sind doch putzig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gnome sind fürs opfern da mehr ned, vor allem wenns magier sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (31. März 2010)

xlania schrieb:


> Im Ernst die GEHN mal überhaupt net-.-



Ich find das Hat was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buschwalker (31. März 2010)

schaue scrubs nic hauf pro 7 sondern auf einer stream seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (31. März 2010)

Buschwalker schrieb:


> schaue scrubs nic hauf pro 7 sondern auf einer stream seite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann sag doch gleich noch den link zu der seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xlania (31. März 2010)

So bin mal weg bis denne


----------



## Willi.Wilstermann (31. März 2010)

es geht nichts über Trollweibchen wenn sie bööse werden!

aber ansonsten sehen die noch ganz nett aus im gegensatz zu unseren modepüppchen bei der horde...


----------



## WeRkO (31. März 2010)

Leang schrieb:


> gnome sind fürs opfern da mehr ned, vor allem wenns magier sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne, mit meiner Gnomin darf ich Twins tanken :<. 60er Gilde ftw XD


----------



## Sonsbecker (31. März 2010)

moin ihr ferienkinder, ruheständler, krangeschriebenen, urlauber und was es sonst noch so gibt

nen pott kaffee für alle


(______________________________________)²

und zwar einen großen


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (31. März 2010)

http://de.justin.tv/micha68

katzen-baby-webcam ! süüüüüüüüß!


----------



## Gromark (31. März 2010)

Yeaaaaaaaah Genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trollfrauen FTW! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (31. März 2010)

tic-tac,tic-tac,tic-tac,tic-tac,tic-tac,tic-tac,tic-tac,tic-tac,tic-tac,tic-tac,tic-tac,tic-tac,tic-tac,tic-tac,tic-tac.


----------



## WeRkO (31. März 2010)

Ich schau mir gerad zum glaub 6. Mal Shooter an :>
Die 2 Stunden Filmlänge passen genau von 9 bis 11 uhr.


----------



## Gilindriana (31. März 2010)

*GÄÄÄHHN!* 
Guten morgen, gerade ausm Bett gesprungen.
HA! Jetzt hab ich noch 1,5 stunden um einzukaufen


----------



## Leang (31. März 2010)

naja bin wech muss arbeiten *heul*


----------



## JMCDesign (31. März 2010)

Morgääääääääään!
Dieser Tag kann einfach nur geil werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


grad schlüssel von neuer wohnung geholt... WOHUUUUUUUUU


----------



## WeRkO (31. März 2010)

Leang schrieb:


> naja bin wech muss arbeiten *heul*



Viel Spaß wünsche ich ;D


----------



## Gilindriana (31. März 2010)

JMCDesign schrieb:


> Morgääääääääään!
> Dieser Tag kann einfach nur geil werden
> 
> 
> ...



Wohnung? 
Ich hoffe ma es ist ne 900m² "Wohnung" xD


----------



## aufgeraucht (31. März 2010)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> moin ihr ferienkinder, ruheständler, krangeschriebenen, urlauber und was es sonst noch so gibt



Beschäftigte im öffentlichen Dienst mit frei verfügbarem Internetanschluss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Moin moin.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (31. März 2010)

brauch auch ne neue Wohnung.. aber erstmal 7000 euro sparen, dann nach Kanada auswandern und dann erst die wohnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst wärs ja keine Verbesserung


----------



## Willi.Wilstermann (31. März 2010)

schon jemand Mortal-Online angetestet? bin zwar grad fleissig am patchen, aber naja... iwie verlässt mich der mut dazu nachdem ich gesehen habe das es noch 1/1/2 stunden sind...


----------



## JMCDesign (31. März 2010)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> Wohnung?
> Ich hoffe ma es ist ne 900m² "Wohnung" xD



bist nah dran! 50 m² sind es ^^ 
ich bin ja bescheiden =P


----------



## Mikolomeus (31. März 2010)

JMCDesign schrieb:


> bist nah dran! 50 m² sind es ^^
> ich bin ja bescheiden =P


ich geh mal davon aus das du dsl schon bestellt hast oder?


----------



## s0re (31. März 2010)

Ah mist, hab mich heute krankgemeldet und wollte zoggn. Jetzt habe ich gerade gemerkt, dass ich damit noch bis 11 Uhr warten muss


----------



## Tazmal (31. März 2010)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> moin ihr ferienkinder, ruheständler, krangeschriebenen, urlauber und was es sonst noch so gibt
> 
> nen pott kaffee für alle
> 
> ...



du hast die wichtigsten vergessen, die arbeitslosen, die machen den größten posten aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



thx für kaffee


----------



## Tazmal (31. März 2010)

s0re schrieb:


> Ah mist, hab mich heute krankgemeldet und wollte zoggn. Jetzt habe ich gerade gemerkt, dass ich damit noch bis 11 Uhr warten muss



so ein pech, lieber süchteln als arbeiten und dann sind auch noch wartungsarbeiten, armes deutschland.

Was geht in einem Menschen vor der sich krankmeldet für WoW ....

(so kommt dein text rüber)


----------



## Gilindriana (31. März 2010)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> ich geh mal davon aus das du dsl schon bestellt hast oder?



DSL Anschluss ist eh das erste was in eine Wohnung kommt.
Danach der Schreibtisch und der PC Stuhl


----------



## JMCDesign (31. März 2010)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> ich geh mal davon aus das du dsl schon bestellt hast oder?



ja servicetechniker von t-online kommt morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nebenbei mal erwähnt: mediamarkt hat zur zeit die spendierhosen an. zum vertrag gabs nen 180€ gutschein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was ich damit wohl anstelle *grübel*


----------



## Gilindriana (31. März 2010)

JMCDesign schrieb:


> ja servicetechniker von t-online kommt morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Logitech G15


----------



## Landral (31. März 2010)

> zum vertrag gabs nen 180&#8364; gutschein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was haben sie dir denn für einen Vertrag angedreht das die so spendabel sind? Geschenkt bekommt man ja vom "Geiz ist Geil Profi" eher selten was ....
_
ansonsten kauf dir das Logitecj G35 Headset .... das beste was ich jemals auf den Ohren hatte!!!!_


----------



## H2OTest (31. März 2010)

JMCDesign schrieb:


> [...] zum vertrag gabs nen 180€ gutschein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



6 gametimecards!


----------



## s0re (31. März 2010)

> s0re, on 31 March 2010 - 08:03, said:
> Ah mist, hab mich heute krankgemeldet und wollte zoggn. Jetzt habe ich gerade gemerkt, dass ich damit noch bis 11 Uhr warten muss
> 
> 
> ...



*räusper*

1. Schweizer 2. Schüler 3. Warten bis es schöneres Wetter hat und danach rausgehen.^^


----------



## JMCDesign (31. März 2010)

Landral schrieb:


> Was haben sie dir denn für einen Vertrag angedreht das die so spendabel sind? Geschenkt bekommt man ja vom "Geiz ist Geil Profi" eher selten was ....
> _
> ansonsten kauf dir das Logitecj G35 Headset .... das beste was ich jemals auf den Ohren hatte!!!!_



tele + 6k flat. war auch nur so ne aktion bla bla. 

headset erst neu... tastatur ...... nc ^^

ich VERSCHENKE SIE!!!


----------



## Gilindriana (31. März 2010)

JMCDesign schrieb:


> tele + 6k flat. war auch nur so ne aktion bla bla.
> 
> headset erst neu... tastatur ...... nc ^^
> 
> ich VERSCHENKE SIE!!!



Gib sie mir!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromark (31. März 2010)

JMCDesign schrieb:


> ich VERSCHENKE SIE!!!





An mich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KomaKater (31. März 2010)

hier ich habs nötiger ^^


----------



## JMCDesign (31. März 2010)

ab jetzt nehme ich bewerbungen entgegen. bitte mit Lichtbild, haar -und urinprobe, 10.000 euro in bar in einem goldenen Umschlag! 

gogo haut euch drum =)


----------



## Gilindriana (31. März 2010)

JMCDesign schrieb:


> ab jetzt nehme ich bewerbungen entgegen. bitte mit Lichtbild, haar -und urinprobe, 10.000 euro in bar in einem goldenen Umschlag!
> 
> gogo haut euch drum =)



zm glück kein GS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanked (31. März 2010)

jemand ist grad mit dem geld und den proben unterwegs zu dir^^


----------



## vicec (31. März 2010)

Bier !!!


----------



## Landral (31. März 2010)

> Bier !!!



Geht es dir (noch oder schon wieder) gut?^^


----------



## Gilindriana (31. März 2010)

vicec schrieb:


> Bier !!!



2mal bitte


----------



## Zodttd (31. März 2010)

Oh nein die Server sind down ich muss meinen Keller verlassen.. Tageslicht wird meine Haut erhellen erstmal Sonnenmilch kaufen gehen... :O


----------



## Apokalypsos (31. März 2010)

Dun Morogh ist down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akusai (31. März 2010)

Warum steht n der Fred(ich weiß wirklich nicht wie man thread schreibt!)nicht ganz oben im Forenticker???? Ich wär eben fast vor Schock ggestorben als ich mich nicht einloggen konnte!! Das muss sich ändern Leute!


----------



## Mikolomeus (31. März 2010)

wie wärs mal wieder mit bissl spermen uups, spammen natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greytemplar (31. März 2010)

Morgen....
kümert sich buffed eigentlich noch um die Klassensprecherbewerbungen?=O ich warte schon 2 Wochen auf Antwort =(


----------



## TheEwanie (31. März 2010)

und jetzt beten wir alle: Im namen des Kellers, des Epics und es Endcontents.
Norris der du bist in Azeroth, 
 Dein Damage komme, 
Dein Crit geschehe, 
Wie im PvP so im PvE, 
Maas Buff gib uns heute, 
und vergib uns INSTANT unsere Schuld, 
wie auch wir vergeben Blizzard ihre lags. 
Und führe uns nicht nach Ogrimmar, 
sondern erlöse uns von der Horde. 
Denn dein ist die Imbaheit und Mächtigkeit
und der Skill in allen Patchversionen 
 Pwned


----------



## WeRkO (31. März 2010)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> wie wärs mal wieder mit bissl spermen uups, spammen natürlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apokalypsos (31. März 2010)

s0re schrieb:


> Ah mist, hab mich heute krankgemeldet und wollte zoggn. Jetzt habe ich gerade gemerkt, dass ich damit noch bis 11 Uhr warten muss




LOL


----------



## Zodttd (31. März 2010)

Apokalypsos schrieb:


> LOL



Ein Mann ein Wort!


----------



## Apokalypsos (31. März 2010)

Dun Morogh immer noch down!!!! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Neiranus (31. März 2010)

morgen ihr luschen




*gähn


----------



## Apokalypsos (31. März 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Ein Mann ein Wort!



Ein Mann, ein Wort! So muss es richtig heißen.^^


----------



## .Blôôdy. (31. März 2010)

Hmm ich hab verpeilt das heut mittwoch is hätt ich ja noch bis 11 schlafen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (31. März 2010)

Wo is Mindadar, der bringt gute Laune ins Forum.

* 
*


----------



## Apokalypsos (31. März 2010)

Neiranus schrieb:


> morgen ihr luschen
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Moin


----------



## Neiranus (31. März 2010)

Apokalypsos schrieb:


> Dun Morogh immer noch down!!!! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah






alles ist down


----------



## Chalphador (31. März 2010)

Moin moin ^^

Achja das all Mittwöchliche Ereigniss

Warten das Der Allmächtige Schneesturm ^^ die Server wieder hochfährt

naja erst mal nen Pott Kaffee und dann abwarten ^^

lG


----------



## Akusai (31. März 2010)

Eben!! Die Leute müssen erfahren, dass heute Mittwoch ist! 
Die ganze Welt muss es erfahren!!


----------



## Neiranus (31. März 2010)

ich armes schwein habe keinen kaffee mehr


----------



## Chalphador (31. März 2010)

WIe war das Und Mittwöchlich grüßt der Schnesturm ^^


----------



## Kafka (31. März 2010)

Wa schon wieder alles down? So oft wie die Server (bzw Loggin Server) in letzter Zeit nicht begehbar waren hat man bissal das Zeitgefühl verloren xD


----------



## Apokalypsos (31. März 2010)

Hm, ich hole mir ne Coke aus dem Kühlschrank. Ein Brot oder zwei schmiere ich mir auch noch dazu bis WoW wieder seine Pforten öffnet. Soll ich wem was aus meinem Kühlschränkle mitbringen?


----------



## Chalphador (31. März 2010)

Neiranus schrieb:


> ich armes schwein habe keinen kaffee mehr



o.O unvorbereitet in den Mittwoch Tzzz 

^^ Hab mir extra Bufffod,Kaffee und bescheftigung bereitgelegt ^^


----------



## .Blôôdy. (31. März 2010)

Spielt zurzeit jemand von euch auf Tearar bei "The Last Journey" ? währe mal interessant herauszufinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (31. März 2010)

*verabreicht Apokalypsos Valium* 
Ja, so wie alle anderen Server auch, wenn Wartungsarbeiten sind.

@Grey
Ich denke das der Mittwochsthread nicht geeignet für die Frage ist, zumindest falls du darauf eine Antwort wolltest.


----------



## TheEwanie (31. März 2010)

Gegrüßest seist du Blizzard,voll der gnade, die server sind mit dir, du bist gebenedeit unter den Firmen und gebenedeit ist das Spiel deines Hauses, World of Warcraft, das in uns das Zocken vermehre. Heiliges Blizzard, Vater WoW´s, bete für uns Zocker jetzt, und in der Stunde unserer Rente.


----------



## Mikolomeus (31. März 2010)

Apokalypsos schrieb:


> Hm, ich hole mir ne Coke aus dem Kühlschrank. Ein Brot oder zwei schmiere ich mir auch noch dazu bis WoW wieder seine Pforten öffnet. Soll ich wem was aus meinem Kühlschränkle mitbringen?


Weißbier und Cola bitte, dazu ein Weißbierglas 0,5l


----------



## .Blôôdy. (31. März 2010)

Apokalypsos schrieb:


> Hm, ich hole mir ne Coke aus dem Kühlschrank. Ein Brot oder zwei schmiere ich mir auch noch dazu bis WoW wieder seine Pforten öffnet. Soll ich wem was aus meinem Kühlschränkle mitbringen?



Bring mir n Pils mit und Schnitzel! D:


----------



## TheEwanie (31. März 2010)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> Bring mir n Pils mit und Schnitzel! D:



Klappe, und ab auf deine bank, wir sprechen gerade ein gebet!


----------



## Interminator (31. März 2010)

wann gehen die server endlich on ich hab hunger aber nichts im haus und wenn ich zocke vergess ich den hunger xD


----------



## Ohmnia (31. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> *verabreicht Apokalypsos Valium*



Roflmao! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hmm ein Buffed Mod der Valium dabeihat.. das gibt mir zu Denken* hihi^^


----------



## Lúmea (31. März 2010)

Morgen zusammen ich hoffe mal das Blizz das endlich mal gebacken bekommen hat und wir nun endlich ohne probleme uns einloggen können und nicht wieder im Ladebildschirm fest hängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das nervt nämlich langsam aber sicher... 

Ich warte ab bis die Server wieder online sind und schau dann mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Blôôdy. (31. März 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Klappe, und ab auf deine bank, wir sprechen gerade ein gebet!



Jaja hab ich schon gelesen aber das is Hordler feindlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (31. März 2010)

s0re schrieb:


> Ah mist, hab mich heute krankgemeldet und wollte zoggn. Jetzt habe ich gerade gemerkt, dass ich damit noch bis 11 Uhr warten muss



wot? 

krank melden wegen wow? 

kannst meinen bandscheibenvorfall haben, dann hast du wirklich einen grund, zuhause zu sein - aber nur wegen eines spiel einen auf krank zu machen? 

unfassbar


----------



## TheEwanie (31. März 2010)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> Jaja hab ich schon gelesen aber das is Hordler feindlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das zweite nich.


----------



## Dini (31. März 2010)

Ohmnia schrieb:


> Roflmao!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jeder hat so seine Mittelchen *kicher*


----------



## Zodttd (31. März 2010)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> wot?
> 
> krank melden wegen wow?
> 
> ...



Wieviel G?
Den Bandscheibenvorfall mein ich.. wtb und so


----------



## Apokalypsos (31. März 2010)

Boah, das habe ich alles gar nicht in meinem Kühlschrank!


----------



## Sonsbecker (31. März 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Wieviel G?
> Den Bandscheibenvorfall mein ich.. wtb und so



unverkäuflich, da seelengebunden :-P


----------



## Mindadar (31. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Jeder hat so seine Mittelchen *kicher*



guten morgen kaiser von china und guten morgen rest ^^


----------



## TheEwanie (31. März 2010)

ich geb meinen zipfelkuchen nieee her!!


----------



## der_era (31. März 2010)

Guten Morgen zusammen! *gähn*


----------



## WeRkO (31. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> guten morgen kaiser von china und guten morgen rest ^^



moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apokalypsos (31. März 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> moin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Moin


----------



## Plek (31. März 2010)

Interminator schrieb:


> wann gehen die server endlich on ich hab hunger aber nichts im haus und wenn ich zocke vergess ich den hunger xD



krank und selbstzerstörerisch....aber kommt mir sehr bekannt vor ^^


----------



## Apokalypsos (31. März 2010)

bayern hat manu geschlagen, nur so nebenbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KomaKater (31. März 2010)

ok spielen wir was zum zeitvertreib... ich sehe was das du nicht siehst und das funtioniert nicht


----------



## Eltoro73 (31. März 2010)

^So...bin auch mal wieder da. Den Zahnarzttermin irgendwie ÜBERLEBT. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt brauch ich nen Kaffee. Hat noch jemand einen für mich?


----------



## Barbarina (31. März 2010)

Na toll seit 2 Wochen kalt gestellt ( Kündigung und freistellung von der Arbeit ) und jetzt kommt mir meine Frau um die Ecke:" Schatz schön das du jetzt mehr Zeit hast, die Wochnung muß noch bis Ostern grundrein gemacht werden!"

Wenn die Server wenigstens Online wären könnte ich mich ja raus reden mit :" Du Schatz die nächsten Raids müßen geplant werden, Buffoud muß gefarmt werden, und Flasks muß ich auch noch herstellen!"

Ich hasse es!

Naja, Musik an und und dann aufräumen auf Männer art:" Schrank auf alles was rum liegt schnappen und rein schmeißen, Schrank zu fertig!"


----------



## turalya (31. März 2010)

irgendwer von perenolde hier? =D


----------



## der_era (31. März 2010)

Plek schrieb:


> krank und selbstzerstörerisch....aber kommt mir sehr bekannt vor ^^












Wem gehts nicht so? xD


----------



## Apokalypsos (31. März 2010)

...16 Minuten


----------



## turalya (31. März 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> ^So...bin auch mal wieder da. Den Zahnarzttermin irgendwie ÜBERLEBT.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*rüberreich*


----------



## Thalandil (31. März 2010)

Apokalypsos schrieb:


> bayern hat manu geschlagen, nur so nebenbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




JAAa *Freu*

Bayern = N1


----------



## Interminator (31. März 2010)

Apokalypsos schrieb:


> ...16 Minuten



ganz genau und wenn die server nich in 16 minuten on sind zeig ich blizzard an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



























... oder eher doch nich


----------



## Thalandil (31. März 2010)

Apokalypsos schrieb:


> bayern hat manu geschlagen, nur so nebenbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




JAAa *Freu*

Bayern = N1


----------



## Dini (31. März 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> guten morgen kaiser von china und guten morgen rest ^^


*lach* dir auch nen guten morgen


----------



## Eltoro73 (31. März 2010)

Apokalypsos schrieb:


> bayern hat manu geschlagen, nur so nebenbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nunja, war ein gutes Spiel. Aber dennoch gönne ich es den Bayern nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KomaKater (31. März 2010)

apo du glaubst doch nich wirklich das die pünktlich sein werden oder?


----------



## Apokalypsos (31. März 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Nunja, war ein gutes Spiel. Aber dennoch gönne ich es den Bayern nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verräter xD


----------



## Thalandil (31. März 2010)

omg warum wurde des jetzt 3mal gepostet -.-


----------



## Kafka (31. März 2010)

Ich hoffe nur mal das nachher Alterac nicht wie Gestern mehr Kindergarten ist als ein Schlachtfeld -.- Hab meine lust mit meinen Mage die letzten EP in der Scherbenwelt zu holen, pvp ist lustiger^^


----------



## KomaKater (31. März 2010)

*stimmt eltoro73 zu*

egal gegen wen ... die bayern müssen verlieren!


----------



## lacr0ix (31. März 2010)

waaaahh thrall ist von der server liste verschwunden *cry*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pV7aM32Jur8&feature=related

ah nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (31. März 2010)

server on!


















































not


----------



## Eltoro73 (31. März 2010)

turalya schrieb:


> *rüberreich*





Merci... von meinen Muffins sind sicherlich keine mehr da *herumschaut*....

Nunja....stell ich mal eine neue Ladung für Euch hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apokalypsos (31. März 2010)

KomaKater schrieb:


> apo du glaubst doch nich wirklich das die pünktlich sein werden oder?



Natürlich!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (31. März 2010)

fast alle spanischen server sind verschwunden!


----------



## Dini (31. März 2010)

Awon.... lass den scheiß! *anfunkel und mit Suppenkelle droh*


----------



## .Blôôdy. (31. März 2010)

KomaKater schrieb:


> ok spielen wir was zum zeitvertreib... ich sehe was das du nicht siehst und das funtioniert nicht



Blizzard WoW EU Server?


----------



## Interminator (31. März 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur mal das nachher Alterac nicht wie Gestern mehr Kindergarten ist als ein Schlachtfeld -.- Hab meine lust mit meinen Mage die letzten EP in der Scherbenwelt zu holen, pvp ist lustiger^^



bin mit meinem pala lvl 67 und versuch den rest auch durch PvP zu machen doch da der noch auf Lothar ist hab ich das problem das keine bgs aufgehen oder vielleicht mal jede halbe stunde nen ws -.-


----------



## Shaton (31. März 2010)

Apokalypsos schrieb:


> Natürlich!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





na klar sind die pünktlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (31. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Awon.... lass den scheiß! *anfunkel und mit Suppenkelle droh*



*schmollmund*


----------



## Pasqual o (31. März 2010)

Danke Dini


----------



## TheCelina (31. März 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur mal das nachher Alterac nicht wie Gestern mehr Kindergarten ist als ein Schlachtfeld -.- Hab meine lust mit meinen Mage die letzten EP in der Scherbenwelt zu holen, pvp ist lustiger^^



Ich hab mittlerweile 1 Char auf 80

6 bzw 7 (dk) auf ~60-74

Kein Char macht beim Leveln so viel Spaß wie der Magier, so viel Möglichkeiten ...

Darum alle gelöscht (bis auf meine Bankchars) um Platz für meinen 2. Mage zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KomaKater (31. März 2010)

ok bloody stimmt du bist ^^


----------



## Eltoro73 (31. März 2010)

Apokalypsos schrieb:


> Verräter xD



Never... Ich seh bei denen immer ROT ^^

Da bleib ich lieber mir und meiner Mannschaft vom Niederrhein treu ^^


----------



## turalya (31. März 2010)

awon schrieb:


> fast alle spanischen server sind verschwunden!



c'est non possible?

oh mist die französischen ned


----------



## Mindadar (31. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Awon.... lass den scheiß! *anfunkel und mit Suppenkelle droh*



Du bis nich mehr du selbst.....wo ist der paddel? 
Wo ist die echte dini? xD


----------



## .Blôôdy. (31. März 2010)

Ich sehe was was du nich siehst und das is ähhh Grün 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (31. März 2010)

ich bin doch der aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr liebste user!


----------



## Shaton (31. März 2010)

brauch wer noch nen kaffee ich setzt grade ein auf ?


----------



## TheCelina (31. März 2010)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> Ich sehe was was du nich siehst und das is ähhh Grün
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Textfarbe der RP Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (31. März 2010)

Hm, was meint ihr, soll ich GII nochmal installieren und wieder durchspieln? :X


----------



## TheEwanie (31. März 2010)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> Ich sehe was was du nich siehst und das is ähhh Grün
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du meinst das RP zeichen in der serverliste?


----------



## KomaKater (31. März 2010)

ja hier ... einmal kaffee extrastark ohne milch ohne zucker


----------



## .Blôôdy. (31. März 2010)

Shaton schrieb:


> brauch wer noch nen kaffee ich setzt grade ein auf ?



Wenn du nähe NBG/Fürth wohnst nehm ich einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (31. März 2010)

ich drück f5 und da steht nix neues OOOOOo


----------



## Interminator (31. März 2010)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> Ich sehe was was du nich siehst und das is ähhh Grün
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der hintergrund vom buffed cast 186 bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? xD


----------



## Eltoro73 (31. März 2010)

Shaton schrieb:


> brauch wer noch nen kaffee ich setzt grade ein auf ?




<herum hüpf...auf sich aufmerksam macht> Hier hier...ich.....<ungeduldig die leere Tasse schwenk>


----------



## .Blôôdy. (31. März 2010)

awon , Interminator... fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apokalypsos (31. März 2010)

Na so was, Dun Morogh ist ja immer noch down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (31. März 2010)

der text von dem bösen saugemeinem Dini! 

ja...hehe..


----------



## Dini (31. März 2010)

awon schrieb:


> *schmollmund*


Lieb sein *Kirsch-Cola Zungenmallolli reich*



Mindadar schrieb:


> Du bis nich mehr du selbst.....wo ist der paddel?
> Wo ist die echte dini? xD


Hehe Suppenkelle war das erste was mir in die Hand fiel^^


----------



## sirspoof (31. März 2010)

I love this Fred einfach ^^


----------



## .Blôôdy. (31. März 2010)

Awon right aber Dini is ned Gemien *protest* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (31. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Hehe Suppenkelle war das erste was mir in die Hand fiel^^



War das nicht vorher mal ein Bannhammer oder war das ein andere Mod?


----------



## ink0gnito (31. März 2010)

@Dini was genau steht eig. in deiner Sig drin?Erster satz "Lazorguns" wtf?=D


----------



## Apokalypsos (31. März 2010)

Dini ist eine süße Maus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (31. März 2010)

mein maus-akku-aufladegerät hat nen wackelkontakt also hab ich hier eine geile konstruktion die dlles in das sofa drücke xD jetz läds

KANN NED SPIELEN OHNE MAUS

hat wer ne aaa batterie?


----------



## Mindadar (31. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Lieb sein *Kirsch-Cola Zungenmallolli reich*
> 
> 
> Hehe Suppenkelle war das erste was mir in die Hand fiel^^



ich hab hier ne richtige paddel liegen (Katzen und so xD) willst die haben? hihi


Edit: Achja WeRko, das summen war die musik auf meinem handy letzte woche xD


----------



## TheEwanie (31. März 2010)

lolliiiiii!!!!!*lutscht*


----------



## Shaton (31. März 2010)

KomaKater schrieb:


> ja hier ... einmal kaffee extrastark ohne milch ohne zucker



Einmal Extrastark ohne milch und zucker bitte sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eine tasse hätte ich noch


----------



## Kafka (31. März 2010)

TheCelina schrieb:


> Ich hab mittlerweile 1 Char auf 80
> 
> 6 bzw 7 (dk) auf ~60-74
> 
> ...



Naja, Mage ist char nr 4 der hoch geht von daher kenne ich die Gebiete und Quests schon sehr gut und sie langweilen mich. Da ist das Leveln im PvP ne gute Abwechslung^^


----------



## Dini (31. März 2010)

und Dini ist auch kein "dem"! oO

*macht sich gerad ernsthafte Gedanken über ihr Ava und die Signatur*
ääääh.... *kopfkratz*


----------



## KomaKater (31. März 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> War das nicht vorher mal ein Bannhammer oder war das ein andere Mod?



ich kenn ausm ingame nur den "ignohammer des verderbens"


----------



## TheCelina (31. März 2010)

*188 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 64 Mitglieder, 124 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*


----------



## DoTii (31. März 2010)

*_* Looool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (31. März 2010)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> @Dini was genau steht eig. in deiner Sig drin?Erster satz "Lazorguns" wtf?=D



"Die mit den LazOrguns und zur not auch mal mit der Suppenkelle paddelt"


----------



## Eltoro73 (31. März 2010)

Ich bin dafür, dass, wenn es Dini schaft an einem Mittwoch hier in diesem fred den 55.555 Post zu verfassen, Sie ein echtes Community-Paddel und eine Suppenkelle bekommt.

Ich stell mir da so kleine Pictogramme von jedem User vor, welche das Paddel verziehren.

Was haltet Ihr davon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/voting eröffnet ^^


----------



## TheEwanie (31. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> und Dini ist auch kein "dem"! oO
> 
> *macht sich gerad ernsthafte Gedanken über ihr Ava und die Signatur*
> ääääh.... *kopfkratz*



Für mich *lolli leck* ist alles ein dem!


----------



## ink0gnito (31. März 2010)

turalya schrieb:


> "Die mit den LazOrguns und zur not auch mal mit der Suppenkelle paddelt"




"lazOrgunz" btw. seh ich grad...
Soll dann wohl Lazer gun sein, nun kapier ichs <:


----------



## KomaKater (31. März 2010)

man merkt das es glei losgehen sollte... die userzahl im fred steigt... so jetzt alle nochmal aufs klo, ippen bereitlegen, kaffee neben den rechner und dann kanns losgehen


----------



## arenasturm (31. März 2010)

hallöle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (31. März 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, dass, wenn es Dini schaft an einem Mittwoch hier in diesem fred den 55.555 Post zu verfassen, Sie ein echtes Community-Paddel und eine Suppenkelle bekommt.
> 
> Ich stell mir da so kleine Pictogramme von jedem User vor, welche das Paddel verziehren.
> 
> ...



erstmal guten morgen bin ich auch mal wach xD

bin dafür xD
wie gehts eig. mit n Fanclub voran? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (31. März 2010)

die servern verschwinden langsam!Die spanischen sind schon futsch!


----------



## turalya (31. März 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, dass, wenn es Dini schaft an einem Mittwoch hier in diesem fred den 55.555 Post zu verfassen, Sie ein echtes Community-Paddel und eine Suppenkelle bekommt.
> 
> Ich stell mir da so kleine Pictogramme von jedem User vor, welche das Paddel verziehren.
> 
> ...



/dafür

aber den Post mach ich schon


----------



## Zodttd (31. März 2010)

Hilfe bei mir ist Anetheron verschwunden wo soll ich jetzt spielen und wer besorgt mir das Opium falls der Realm nicht wieder on kommt?
Fragen über Fragen ich bin verwirrt und überfordert mit der Situation Oo Aaaahhh!!


----------



## TheCelina (31. März 2010)

Dini könnte auch die Blizz Mitarbeiter mit nen Paddel bzw. der Kelle zum hochfahren der Server zwingen :-)


----------



## Eltoro73 (31. März 2010)

KomaKater schrieb:


> man merkt das es glei losgehen sollte... die userzahl im fred steigt... so jetzt alle nochmal aufs klo, ippen bereitlegen, kaffee neben den rechner und dann kanns losgehen





Und für was das alles??? Um die nächste Stunde bis 12 zu überleben?? *lacht*	


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KomaKater (31. März 2010)

genau dafür xD naja 11 stunden bei mir nur ca 6 ^^ geh dann aufs Van Canto konzert


----------



## Apokalypsos (31. März 2010)

OMG, jetzt ist es doch tatsächlich 11 Uh!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAh, ich kieg plack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (31. März 2010)

TheCelina schrieb:


> Dini könnte auch die Blizz Mitarbeiter mit nen Paddel bzw. der Kelle zum hochfahren der Server zwingen :-)



/sign


Aber möchte dann Fotos von der Aktion haben ^^


----------



## Eyatrian (31. März 2010)

so es ist 11 und die server immernoch down ^


----------



## Gromark (31. März 2010)

Sooo gleich geeeeeeehts los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eben noch eine Rauchen und wenn ich wiederkomme haben die server on zu sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (31. März 2010)

ding dang dong. Krieg ich nen 5 minuten bann von dini?


----------



## Shaton (31. März 2010)

is ja wie bei wetten das... die überziehen auch immer


----------



## Dini (31. März 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> War das nicht vorher mal ein Bannhammer oder war das ein andere Mod?


Carchi aka. Carcharoth hat nen Banhammer, die anderen eher Paddel^^



ink0gnito schrieb:


> @Dini was genau steht eig. in deiner Sig drin?Erster satz "Lazorguns" wtf?=D


Das ist wegen meinem Standart moderations Anhängsel:
(>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)



Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, dass, wenn es Dini schaft an einem Mittwoch hier in diesem fred den 55.555 Post zu verfassen, Sie ein echtes Community-Paddel und eine Suppenkelle bekommt.
> 
> Ich stell mir da so kleine Pictogramme von jedem User vor, welche das Paddel verziehren.
> 
> ...


Muhaha!^^


----------



## TheEwanie (31. März 2010)

es ist nurnoch ein server da! alle weg!


----------



## .Blôôdy. (31. März 2010)

nurnoch 2 deutsche server in der liste alle andern sind verschwunden


----------



## Apokalypsos (31. März 2010)

Oh Mann, es ist elf Uhr Blizzard. Gogo


----------



## Interminator (31. März 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Und für was das alles??? Um die nächste Stunde bis 12 zu überleben?? *lacht*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die nächste stunde bis 11 hö? uhr noch nich umgestellt? XD

edit: da stand grad noch 11 Oo


----------



## Arkhanazul (31. März 2010)

AHHHH alle Server weeegggg ... nur schwarzer Bildschirm .... AHHHHHHHH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (31. März 2010)

kein einziger mehr daaaa!!!!






Ps: Wer will mit mir dini bestehlen?


----------



## Lord Aresius (31. März 2010)

11:01 Uhr und die Server sind noch nicht on !!!

AHHhhh, meine Welt zerbricht !!! 

*g*

*sich weltlichen Dingen widmet und erstmal Geschirr spülen geht* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heimdalls Wacht (31. März 2010)

panik O_O
3 mins nach 11 und kein server on


----------



## TheCelina (31. März 2010)

BuffedShow 183:

Blizzardmitarbeiter aufgrund wiederholender Unpünktlichkeiten von Buffed Moderatorin verprügelt und zur Arbeit gezwungen *g


----------



## OllyHal (31. März 2010)

und als Sprache kann man nur "Entwicklung" wählen....


----------



## Gloir (31. März 2010)

ich glaube es wird wieder mal länger dauern ^^


----------



## Eltoro73 (31. März 2010)

Apokalypsos schrieb:


> Oh Mann, es ist elf Uhr Blizzard. Gogo



Genau...ich mag wieder Flickwerk den garaus machen. Ist bei uns die letzten Wochen nur Naxx angesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (31. März 2010)

Gott pisst euch nicht so ein, Die server werden wieder kommen auch wenn sie momentan weg sind.


----------



## Apokalypsos (31. März 2010)

Oh nein! *HEUL,KREISCH


----------



## Caspar (31. März 2010)

so ich geh jetzt in die küche und hol mir den rest kaffe aus der kanne und WEHE dann ist gilneas nicht on .. dann ... dann ... KÜNDIGE ICH MEINEN ACC BLIZZ!!!11


----------



## TheEwanie (31. März 2010)

alles dini´s schuld!!!! Die musste die blizzis ja erpressen.


----------



## Zodttd (31. März 2010)

Okay wenn die Server nicht wieder on kommen Massenselbstmord bei der Blizzard Zentrale in Irvine California!


----------



## .Blôôdy. (31. März 2010)

awon schrieb:


> kein einziger mehr daaaa!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht bestehlen...
wir müssen Dini stehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heimdalls Wacht (31. März 2010)

ich glaube blizz hat vergessen uhren um zu stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apokalypsos (31. März 2010)

Immer noch schwarzes Fenster!!!!! Grrrrr


----------



## Silvanar (31. März 2010)

*Gaehn* Mein Wecker hat geklingelt, es muss 11 Uhr sein!


----------



## lacr0ix (31. März 2010)

"Es tut uns Leid aber leider sind bei den Serverarbeiten sämtliche Charackterdaten verloren gegangen, wir entschuldigen uns für die entstandenen Probleme und arbeiten weiter an dem Problem"


----------



## Eyatrian (31. März 2010)

das ist doch immer so kurz bevor sie wieder on sind verschwinden sie.... also gleich kannst losgehen!


----------



## TheEwanie (31. März 2010)

ich fahr gleich persönlich nach france!


----------



## Dini (31. März 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Ps: Wer will mit mir dini bestehlen?


Bestehlen?
Achja, keine 5 Minuten Bans... seh ich aus wie nen Modclown?^^


----------



## Apokalypsos (31. März 2010)

Kann schon jemand zoggn?


----------



## Nachtschimmer (31. März 2010)

Wozu stehe ich denn adann extra um kurz vor 11uhr auf?
*heul*
*Geht was Essen*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (31. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Carchi aka. Carcharoth hat nen Banhammer, die anderen eher Paddel^^
> 
> 
> Das ist wegen meinem Standart moderations Anhängsel:
> (>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KomaKater (31. März 2010)

Die Wartungsarbeiten wurde aufgrund technischer probleme verlängert xD


----------



## bloodstained (31. März 2010)

*Kaffe und Kekse verteil bis die Server on sind*


----------



## Pasqual o (31. März 2010)

lacr0ix schrieb:


> "Es tut uns Leid aber leider sind bei den Serverarbeiten sämtliche Charackterdaten verloren gegangen, wir entschuldigen uns für die entstandenen Probleme und arbeiten weiter an dem Problem"



und das startgebiet ist wegen überfüllung geschlossen


----------



## Alterthor (31. März 2010)

lacr0ix schrieb:


> "Es tut uns Leid aber leider sind bei den Serverarbeiten sämtliche Charackterdaten verloren gegangen, wir entschuldigen uns für die entstandenen Probleme und arbeiten weiter an dem Problem"



Mal ernsthaft, irgendwie fände ich das schon cool wenn es so wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (31. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Bestehlen?
> Achja, keine 5 Minuten Bans... seh ich aus wie nen Modclown?^^



dann eben ein stunden bann!


----------



## Redrider (31. März 2010)

nein...und ich will mich einloggen so schnell wie es geht. Hab frei und steh in den Sturmgipfel bei dem Rare weil ich den Proto haben will...
Und ich kenne die Verrückten wahrscheinlich logge ich 10sek. zu spät ein :-/


----------



## Eyatrian (31. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> [...] seh ich aus wie nen Modclown?^^



Ich sag mal lieber nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkhanazul (31. März 2010)

Ich sehs schon ... zwölfzigdrillionen Spieler, die wie gebannt auf eine schwarze Box auf dem Bildschirm starren. *gg


----------



## Gloir (31. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> seh ich aus wie nen Modclown?^^



***/me Satz liest, auf die Signatur von Dini guckt, und breit grinsen muss*** ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (31. März 2010)

Sorry wegeb Doppelpost aber iwie bekommt die Edit Funktion es nichtmehr gebacken zu funktionieren also nochmal das Bild 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyatrian (31. März 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> [...] seh ich aus wie nen Modclown?^^



Ich sag mal lieber nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkhanazul (31. März 2010)

Ich sehs schon ... zwölfzigdrillionen Spieler, die wie gebannt auf eine schwarze Box auf dem Bildschirm starren. *gg


----------



## ProGamer92 (31. März 2010)

Thread Umbennungsvorschlag: Ist heute Server down und dein Mittwoch somit auch?


----------



## Eltoro73 (31. März 2010)

Gloir schrieb:


> ***/me Satz liest, auf die Signatur guckt, und breit grinsen muss*** ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich sag auch mal lieber nichts dazu. Die Suppenkelle sieht aus, als würde es Schmerzhaft werden ^^



Ps.: Die letzten 5min. paar Probs mit eurer seite gehabt. Whats up??


----------



## Skyler93 (31. März 2010)

Thread umbeschreibung eher zu
Ist heute Mittwoch, und dein server ist down, und der thread ladet ewig somit stehst du blöd da und klickst F5 aber es ladet nur ununterbrochen?
wer halt ein wenig lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(eltoro vllt hat das was mit Too many Connection IP Adress zu tun was da steht xD)


----------



## TheEwanie (31. März 2010)

seite gecrasht, 340 auf einer einzigen seite, das geht nicht gut!


----------



## cHAOSTANK (31. März 2010)

langsam könnten se ja wieder on gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gloir (31. März 2010)

ja was wird wohl los sein... 1000e können sich nich einloggen und wollen auf buffed gucken ob jemand mehr weis^^


----------



## TheEwanie (31. März 2010)

argh! fast 400!


----------



## turalya (31. März 2010)

ich denk mir WTF SERVER UND BUFFED DOWN SELBSTMORRRD!!!!


----------



## Gloir (31. März 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> ich sag auch mal lieber nichts dazu. Die Suppenkelle sieht aus, als würde es Schmerzhaft werden ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Ps.: Die letzten 5min. paar Probs mit eurer seite gehabt. Whats up??



lol ich wollte das bild mit deinem Browser-Close-Button schliessen ^^


----------



## Elnor (31. März 2010)

Und serverarbeiten wurden verlängert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raxzy (31. März 2010)

Hoffe Server geht ma wieder on =D
Sie Sollten lieber früher anfangen^^


----------



## Eltoro73 (31. März 2010)

awon schrieb:


> seite gecrasht, 340 auf einer einzigen seite, das geht nicht gut!




Und es werden immer mehr. Was wollen die alle nur? Vorallem...362 Online im fred aber nur max. 10 Leute schreiben, wenn auch meist Sinnloses. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (31. März 2010)

417 UND MEHR WARTEN AUF DICH HOCHHEILIGES BLIZZ!


----------



## Chalphador (31. März 2010)

^^ mhh ja was könnte da wohl los sein^^

ich habs die Hauptserver von Schneesturm wurden von Auserirdischen angegriffen^^

mhh oder die Putzfrau is mal wieder übers kabel gestolpert


----------



## Kuman (31. März 2010)

Es ist halt bezeichnend, dass Buffed Verbindungsprobleme hat, wenn die WoW Server down sind. Aber wie immer die übliche Frage: Wozu bezahl ich 13 Euro im Monat?


----------



## TheDoggy (31. März 2010)

Und ich hatte noch gehofft, vor Uni Angeldaily machen zu können... x(
Naja, egal, man sieht sich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XxAaragonxX (31. März 2010)

11:18 uhr und immer noch server down...was soll ich nur tun -.- ^^ !


----------



## Skanta (31. März 2010)

YEAH , Es ist Mittwoch und die Server down , aber anscheind nicht nur die Server sind down , auch die RL Server sind Down . 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (31. März 2010)

417 UND MEHR WARTEN AUF DICH HOCHHEILIGES BLIZZ!


----------



## Zodttd (31. März 2010)

Bestimmt hat irgendein Praktikant Kaffe über die Server gekippt und alles ist verloren, sämtliche Daten und Sicherheitskopien von Cataclysm ebenfalls xD


----------



## Raxzy (31. März 2010)

Hoffe Server geht ma wieder on =D
Sie Sollten lieber früher anfangen^^


----------



## Dini (31. März 2010)

4452 Besucher online (in den letzten 5 Minuten)
652 Mitglieder, 3800 Gast/Gäste

ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (31. März 2010)

halloooooooooooooooo =D



so , wo is denn mein schnuggeliger Server "die Aldor" hm hm hmmmm?


: )


----------



## TheEwanie (31. März 2010)

417 UND MEHR WARTEN AUF DICH HOCHHEILIGES BLIZZ!


----------



## Kuman (31. März 2010)

Es ist halt bezeichnend, dass Buffed Verbindungsprobleme hat, wenn die WoW Server down sind. Aber wie immer die übliche Frage: Wozu bezahl ich 13 Euro im Monat?


----------



## Zodttd (31. März 2010)

Kuman schrieb:


> Es ist halt bezeichnend, dass Buffed Verbindungsprobleme hat, wenn die WoW Server down sind. Aber wie immer die übliche Frage: Wozu bezahl ich 13 Euro im Monat?



Gegenfrage: hättest du es lieber wenn die Blizzard Mitarbeiter arbeitslows währen?


----------



## Seryma (31. März 2010)

Solang mein Ladebildschirm-Problem nach den Wartungen weg is, kanns ruhig bis 13.00 Uhr dauern.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elnor (31. März 2010)

OMG immer noch down wie schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (31. März 2010)

Sagt mal: Animiert Ihr die Leute dazu, diesen fred zu besuchen? MOTTO: Wir crashen Buffed?? ^^^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chalphador (31. März 2010)

^^ würden wir doch niemals machen ^^


----------



## Raxzy (31. März 2010)

Guckt ma im Logn-Bildschirm^^
Neue Tech. Probleme=längere Wartungsarbeiten =D


----------



## Neiranus (31. März 2010)

ohne scheiß jetzt langsam dreh ich durch! es ist halb 12


----------



## handzumgrus (31. März 2010)

hat blizzard keine Uhren ? es is scho 11:30 ^^


----------



## Zodttd (31. März 2010)

Warum kauft Buffed nicht einfach Blizzard auf und vernachlässigt dann die Wartungsarbeiten?

Dann wäre Zam der erste beliebte GM in der WoW Geschichte und wir könnten Mittwochs morgens spielen.


----------



## KomaKater (31. März 2010)

Jaja ich weiss warum ich während der letzten monate ohne wow was vermisst habe ^^ das crahen von buffed während der wöchentlichen wartungsarbeiten xD


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (31. März 2010)

*FÜNF UHR FÜNF UHR FÜNF UHR FÜRNF UHR FÜÜÜNF UUUUUHR !!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chalphador (31. März 2010)

omg wir werden alle sterben ^^ Mhh villeicht drehen die Uhren bei Schneesturm anderst^^


----------



## TheCelina (31. März 2010)

handzumgrus schrieb:


> hat blizzard keine Uhren ? es is scho 11:30 ^^



Mittagspause ;-)


----------



## Tweetycat280 (31. März 2010)

liegt an der Uhren umstellungso Leutz Kaffee u Kuchen reinstellen und ein Süppche für die Dini damit sie die Kehle nutzen kann


----------



## Lord Aresius (31. März 2010)

Das dauert länger weil Blizzard alle Server auf Classic zurückstellt, auf allen das AQ Event wieder einführt, alle Chars resettet bzw. löscht, damit endlich das Rumgeflenne, prollen usw. aufhört




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (31. März 2010)

Seryma schrieb:


> Solang mein Ladebildschirm-Problem nach den Wartungen weg is, kanns ruhig bis 13.00 Uhr dauern..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/fettes sign


----------



## WHIGGA (31. März 2010)

moin moin

Technische probleme ^^ keine Uhrzeit 
naja ich zock ne runde cod


----------



## Neiranus (31. März 2010)

je ich konnte mir aussuchen ob ich heute oder morgen arbeite, ich idiot habe heute frei haben gewählt -,-


----------



## TheEwanie (31. März 2010)

sooo, nach unzähligen überlastungen bin ich wieder daaaa


----------



## Eltoro73 (31. März 2010)

turalya schrieb:


> /fettes sign



me too..../sign


----------



## TheCelina (31. März 2010)

handzumgrus schrieb:


> hat blizzard keine Uhren ? es is scho 11:30 ^^



Mittagspause ;-)


----------



## serius1607 (31. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (31. März 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> liegt an der Uhren umstellungso Leutz Kaffee u Kuchen reinstellen und ein Süppche für die Dini damit sie die Kehle nutzen kann


Nomnomnom^^


----------



## Irmeli (31. März 2010)

Es hat geblizzt in Frankreich, alle Raumpflegerinnen wurden gebeten, alle Netzstecker zu ziehen.
Bild wird morgen darüber genauer informieren!


----------



## Kvick (31. März 2010)

Chalphador schrieb:


> omg wir werden alle sterben ^^ Mhh villeicht drehen die Uhren bei Schneesturm anderst^^



jo^^ haben bestimmt vergessen die zeit umzustellen xD


----------



## Irmeli (31. März 2010)

Es hat geblizzt in Frankreich, alle Raumpflegerinnen wurden gebeten, alle Netzstecker zu ziehen.
Bild wird morgen darüber genauer informieren!


----------



## Drauflos (31. März 2010)

Neiranus schrieb:


> je ich konnte mir aussuchen ob ich heute oder morgen arbeite, ich idiot habe heute frei haben gewählt -,-



nupp ... als ob man mittwochs frei macht ... wenn patchday wäre ... würdest du es dann auch tun ? *fg


----------



## vanelle (31. März 2010)

laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig


----------



## Chalphador (31. März 2010)

omg wir werden alle sterben ^^ Mhh villeicht drehen die Uhren bei Schneesturm anderst^^


----------



## TheCelina (31. März 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



epic fail!, aber sowas von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neiranus (31. März 2010)

Wetten das ist das Einleitungsevent von cata 




das ende ist nah. die Server fahren zu spät hoch


----------



## serius1607 (31. März 2010)

so sehen wir bald alle aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (31. März 2010)

Tyraila schrieb:


> halloooooooooooooooo =D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich auchen aldor<!!!1


----------



## P-bibi (31. März 2010)

Man wozu habe ich um Himmels Willen Ferien, wenn ich nicht zocken kann.
Da steh ich perfekt um 11:00 Uhr auf, gucke wie es um die WoW-Server bestellt ist, lese bis 11:00 Uhr.. Optimal.. Dass mal Verzögerungen da sind ist ja kein Problem.. aber wir haben mittlerweile 20 vor 12 -.-
Und ein Narr wartet auf die WoW Server.


----------



## Zodttd (31. März 2010)

Woah wies aussschaut qualmen nicht nur bei Blizzard die Server.. bei Buffed brennt wohl auch die Bude bei sovielen Usern xD


----------



## Ali-babar (31. März 2010)

Ich schätze; 12:30

Btw, so lange Ladezeiten hatte ich für buffed Seiten noch nie!


----------



## Chalphador (31. März 2010)

omg wir werden alle sterben ^^ Mhh villeicht drehen die Uhren bei Schneesturm anderst^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (31. März 2010)

Das ist nicht gut für meine Arbeitsmoral, wenn die Server down sind und das Forum voll ist (auch wenn es gegen 11 Uhr zu "omfg lölölö server 13euro fu blizz!!!111elf" verflacht).
Aber grad ist der Blick aus dem Fenster spannender. Da pinseln Archäologen ein historisches Klohaus frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (31. März 2010)

Drauflos schrieb:


> nupp ... als ob man mittwochs frei macht ... wenn patchday wäre ... würdest du es dann auch tun ? *fg



aber echt fail^^
hab heute und morgen frei

ach schule is was schönes


----------



## Zodttd (31. März 2010)

Leute macht mal keine Panik wenn euch wirklich so langweilig ist ich hab noch von meiner WoW Pause ne PS3 wenn jemand Need for speed pro street hat und so ein online Multyplayer machen will neosince1900 ist mein Nick bei dem Playstation Messenger da wenn einer weiss wie man da zusammen zocken kann und bock hat "/w me"^^


----------



## TheEwanie (31. März 2010)

offiziel aus dem forum: 



Die Wartungsarbeiten wurden aufgrund technischer Probleme auf allen Realms verlängert. Wir möchten uns für die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen und bitten um euer Verständnis, während wir an einer Lösung dieser Probleme arbeiten. 

Wir werden euch natürlich auf dem Laufenden halten.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (31. März 2010)

Sie kommen!


----------



## Raxzy (31. März 2010)

WIEDER ONLINE


----------



## Shaton (31. März 2010)

ab auf die server ... sie sind ON !!


----------



## Raxzy (31. März 2010)

WIEDER ONLINE


----------



## Shaton (31. März 2010)

ab auf die server ... sie sind ON !!


----------



## Sèv! (31. März 2010)

Ali-babar schrieb:


> Ich schätze; 12:30
> 
> Btw, so lange Ladezeiten hatte ich für buffed Seiten noch nie!



Jop...buffed spackt total rum : /


----------



## turalya (31. März 2010)

sachmal kennt wer von euch das buch: die 13 1/2 leben des Kpt. Blaubär bzw die fortsetzungen?


----------



## Zodttd (31. März 2010)

Weichet aus der Leitung ihr Schakale! (Buddy Ogün ist einfach der Beste)
Die Server sind wieder da!
Wenn einer das Playstation Angebot von oben annehmen will nächster Mittwoch gleiche Zeit, I´ll be there!


----------



## Eyatrian (31. März 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
*428 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
131 Mitglieder, 297 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*



langsam wirds ernst^[/font]


----------



## Elnor (31. März 2010)

OMg 470 User schon in den Thema ich glaub buffed hält das lange net mehr standt ^^


----------



## ofnadown (31. März 2010)

die ersten server kommen on


----------



## Aletia (31. März 2010)

Da tut sich was, es wird so langsam grün


----------



## Tabuno (31. März 2010)

Kaum hat man Ferien werden die Wartungsarbeiten verlängert und Eredar ist immer noch down. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmexx (31. März 2010)

Madmorten ist online... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cHAOSTANK (31. März 2010)

toll tag ist gelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BobaFett (31. März 2010)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Aber grad ist der Blick aus dem Fenster spannender. Da pinseln Archäologen ein historisches Klohaus frei



ja wo arbeitest du denn? wenn ich aus dem Fenster gugg, seh ich sowas garantiert nit, immer nur hektische leuts.


----------



## TheEwanie (31. März 2010)

juhu!


----------



## Elnor (31. März 2010)

Da tut sich was an den Servern!


----------



## Eltoro73 (31. März 2010)

Und pakkt die Server nicht wieder mit lvl1 char voll ^^^^



Edit...Meiner ist online. Bis kommenden Mittwoch also..bb


----------



## Elnor (31. März 2010)

BLACKROCK ist online, viel spass noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sèv! (31. März 2010)

Wie jede Woche kommt Mannoroth als letztes : /


----------



## Kuman (31. März 2010)

Es sind doch auch immer die selben Server die erst Später on kommen...


----------



## Sèv! (31. März 2010)

Kuman schrieb:


> Es sind doch auch immer die selben Server die erst Später on kommen...



Jop...und grade die worauf viele spielen : /


----------



## TheCelina (31. März 2010)

ohnoz! wo bleibt Die ewige Wacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (31. März 2010)

Mittwochs ist der Belastungstest für die Buffedserver 

so macht man das


----------



## Gromer (31. März 2010)

Durotan online


----------



## DarknessShadow (31. März 2010)

wiso kommt kil'jeaden immer als letzes on ? -.-"


----------



## Farstar (31. März 2010)

P-bibi schrieb:


> Man wozu habe ich um Himmels Willen Ferien, wenn ich nicht zocken kann.
> Da steh ich perfekt um 11:00 Uhr auf, gucke wie es um die WoW-Server bestellt ist, lese bis 11:00 Uhr.. Optimal.. Dass mal Verzögerungen da sind ist ja kein Problem.. aber wir haben mittlerweile 20 vor 12 -.-
> Und ein Narr wartet auf die WoW Server.



wie wäre es mit spazieren gehen, was mit Freunden oder Freundin unternehmen, was für die Schule oder Uni tun (trotz Ferien) ... alle die ganz Tollen Sachen als WoW noch nicht euer Leben bestimmt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinthorios (31. März 2010)

Na toll, alle Server sind on, ausser Krag Jin...war ja klar. 

Tante Edit: ONLINE!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (31. März 2010)

in before close 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps.: bitte nicht aua machen dini ^^


----------



## .Blôôdy. (31. März 2010)

Bis nächste woche! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (31. März 2010)

gieeeev baelgun  wie schnell der thread wie läd ^^ so plötzlich


----------



## Kuman (31. März 2010)

DarknessShadow schrieb:


> wiso kommt kil'jeaden immer als letzes on ? -.-"



/sign


----------



## Sèv! (31. März 2010)

Naja gleich erstmal Frühstück + Weekly + Buffed Cast <3


----------



## lacr0ix (31. März 2010)

http://towerdefencegames.com/tower-defence.html
ein traumhafter zeitkiller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chalphador (31. März 2010)

So dann mal bis nächste woche ^^


----------



## Mindadar (31. März 2010)

bis nächst week ^^


----------



## TheCelina (31. März 2010)

back to wow, firefox.exe schließen


----------



## .Merwen. (31. März 2010)

Lothar pls re...


EDIT: ty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bb


----------



## Herz des Phönix (31. März 2010)

tirion ist online ^_^
*freu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sèv! (31. März 2010)

Wir sehen und Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petertreter (31. März 2010)

na ja jeden mitwoch der selbe mist 11uhr angesagt und dann nu 11:55 und der server geht seit ner minute aber das ist eigndlich nich das größte ärgerniss bei ner durschnittlichen spielzeit von leuten die noch ein geregeltes real leben führen die da in etwa bei 4-6std am tag andauert is das gesammte abrechnugs sys für nen arsch angebrachter wäre da ne zeitliche abrechenung wo jede angefangene std als volle abgerechnet wird aber nicht 24std wenn man nur 6std am tag nutzen kann aber das würde bedeuten blizz würd massig kohle einbüßen


----------



## Mikolomeus (31. März 2010)

ab zum nächsten mittwoch, sind ja nur 7 tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saibot1207 (31. März 2010)

Fast 12 Uhr und immernoch down?


----------



## Naguria (31. März 2010)

so server ist wieder da...

JUHU^^


----------



## schmetti (31. März 2010)

Juhu ich kann mich einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab doch Heute frei und will WoW zocken bis zum umfallen *freu*

Wünsche euch einen schönen Mittwoch


----------



## aufgeraucht (31. März 2010)

BobaFett schrieb:


> ja wo arbeitest du denn?


In einem Haus Baujahr um 1700 in dem einst die Preußische Armee residierte. Ist alles etwas größer. Allein die Gänge sind hier gut 200m lang.  
Viele Menschen, viel Stoffwechsel ... da hatte man eine große Latrine auf den Hof gebaut.

Aber mittlerweile haben wir Innen-WC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (31. März 2010)

Soderle, ich mach hier jetzt auch den Rausschmeißer.
Bis nächtste Woche! *doll wink*

(>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)
*close*


----------



## Dini (7. April 2010)

....und auf!

Guten Morgen, brrrr ich brauch einen Kaffee!!!


----------



## Eden Aurorae (7. April 2010)

Dumme Frage, aber sind JEDEN Mittwoch so lange Serverarbeiten oder nur in letzter Zeit?.... Ist mir bisher noch nicht aufgefallen, da ich sonst fast nur am Wochenende spielen ^^


----------



## Leang (7. April 2010)

morgen zusammen


----------



## Leang (7. April 2010)

Eden schrieb:


> Dumme Frage, aber sind JEDEN Mittwoch so lange Serverarbeiten oder nur in letzter Zeit?.... Ist mir bisher noch nicht aufgefallen, da ich sonst fast nur am Wochenende spielen ^^



jep, wenn ein patch vor der tür steht sogar von 3:00-11:00 uhr


----------



## Cradle01 (7. April 2010)

Moin moin ;Kaffee in die Mitte stell


----------



## Anaamuu (7. April 2010)

Brötchen mit reinstell 

verdammte Wartungsarbeiten.. ich muss doch meine Schamy auf 80 bringen und raidfertig bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (7. April 2010)

haste auch was anderes auser kaffee/cappu? ich drink sowas ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xlania (7. April 2010)

Moin Moin @ all


----------



## Cradle01 (7. April 2010)

Leider nur Kaffee .... ohne könnte ich auch garnet^^


----------



## Leang (7. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 heul ich geh wieder leer aus


----------



## Sengor (7. April 2010)

moin, ich mag auch kein kaffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt trink ich cola


----------



## Leang (7. April 2010)

cola ist ungesund da bleib ich lieber bei apfelsaftschorle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (7. April 2010)

Ich hätte ein recht breites (Kräuter)Tee Sortiment im Angebot. Ansonsten Müllermilch Schoko und Erdbeere, Milch uuund der jute Hohes C Multisaft.


----------



## Leang (7. April 2010)

ein tee wär ned schlecht, haste so hagebutten auch da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaan (7. April 2010)

Ick nehm ne Müllermilch Halb-Halb Schoko Erdbeer


----------



## xlania (7. April 2010)

Slaan schrieb:


> Ick nehm ne Müllermilch Halb-Halb Schoko Erdbeer



Pfui


----------



## Dini (7. April 2010)

*alles mal hinstell*


----------



## sympathisant (7. April 2010)

Leang schrieb:


> cola ist ungesund da bleib ich lieber bei apfelsaftschorle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



cola ist nicht ungesund wer erzählt sowas? könnt mir das zeug spritzen ... :-)


----------



## Leang (7. April 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> *alles mal hinstell*



dankö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xlania (7. April 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> cola ist nicht ungesund wer erzählt sowas? könnt mir das zeug spritzen ... :-)



Berichte uns bitte von dem Trip^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaplink (7. April 2010)

Cola schock inc.!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Louu (7. April 2010)

Slaan schrieb:


> Ick nehm ne Müllermilch Halb-Halb Schoko Erdbeer



lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



inzwischen gibt es auch kisch banane


----------



## Slaan (7. April 2010)

Nee,Kirsch banane (Ba-Ki) find ich als Milch eklig... Auch gut wäre ne Pulle Yogo Yogo mit Pfirsich Maracuja

edit: Weiß eigentlich wer was im Moment WotLK bei Mediamarkt kostet?


----------



## NeckbreakerMM (7. April 2010)

auf yahoo stand neulich in den news, das cola impotent macht^^


----------



## Leang (7. April 2010)

jetzt schon die 3. woche am stück wo ich mittwoch spätschicht hab und ned bis arbeit warten darf sowas frustriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]auf yahoo stand neulich in den news, das cola impotent macht^^


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]gut das ich kein cola drink *g*[/font]


----------



## Louu (7. April 2010)

"Ki-Ba" ^^


bahh dieses jokopoko gepatsche geht mal gar net^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (7. April 2010)

omg ihr habt einen ekeligen geschmack.
@slaan: ca. 20-25 euronen


----------



## Slaan (7. April 2010)

Louu schrieb:


> "Ki-Ba" ^^
> 
> 
> bahh dieses jokopoko gepatsche geht mal gar net^^



Doch,das Zeug is super

btw: Heißt das echt nur hier in Bielefeld Ba-Ki? Andersrum schmeckts auch Ki-Baaaaaaah^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (7. April 2010)

Slaan schrieb:


> Doch,das Zeug is super
> 
> btw: Heißt das echt nur hier in Bielefeld Ba-Ki? Andersrum schmeckts auch Ki-Baaaaaaah^^



Also bei uns nennt man sowas CHAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGE


----------



## zkral (7. April 2010)

Moin zusammen....gabs schon Hörnchen? *mal ein Körbchen voll hinstellt*

Joa, Tee wär nicht schlecht...son Honigminztee...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (7. April 2010)

zkral schrieb:


> Moin zusammen....gabs schon Hörnchen? *mal ein Körbchen voll hinstellt*
> 
> Joa, Tee wär nicht schlecht...son Honigminztee...
> 
> ...


danke für die buttermilchhörnchen mit etwas schoko innen ^^
ich wäre eher für einen früchtetee mit einem schuss zitrone und etwas honig =)


----------



## Leang (7. April 2010)

mir fällt grad ein, ein tasse heise milch mit honig würds auch tun *g*


----------



## willnix (7. April 2010)

moin moin...hoffe auch totale newbies dürfen sich in eure gemütliche runde dazu setzen :-)


----------



## Hortensie (7. April 2010)

Leang schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> heul ich geh wieder leer aus



*Schnell einen Tee hinstell*

*Selber erstmal einen Schluck Kaffee genießen*

Guten morgen


----------



## Zodttd (7. April 2010)

NeckbreakerMM schrieb:


> auf yahoo stand neulich in den news, das cola impotent macht^^



Kann nicht sein dann wär ich schon mehr als impotent, dann würde meine Leistengegend Kinder aufsaugen wie ein schwarzes Loch oder so.


----------



## Leang (7. April 2010)

Hortensie schrieb:


> *Schnell einen Tee hinstell*
> 
> *Selber erstmal einen Schluck Kaffee genießen*
> 
> Guten morgen



*freu* danke aber dini war ein kleinen tick schneller, ich weis es aber zu schätzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zkral (7. April 2010)

Heiße Milch? Hab ich ein Kindheitstrauma von ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine Ma hatte einen schusseligen Tag und nen Kaba mit saurer Milch gemacht...das Zeug rühr ich nur noch an, wenn ich vorher dran gerochen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sengor (7. April 2010)

hat noch jemand lust auf laugenstangen und brezeln?
*laugenstangen und brezeln hinstell*


----------



## Louu (7. April 2010)

und dieses wetter.....herrlich...


----------



## zkral (7. April 2010)

Bei dem Wetter hätt ich gern Urlaub...aber nein, ich muss ja Urlaub nehmen wenns wieder regnet...oder regnets, weil ich Urlaub habe? Vielleicht sollt ich Petrus mal einen ausgeben...*grübel*


----------



## Louu (7. April 2010)

ich stell mal nen Topf Grühkohl mit Pinkel&Kassler in die mitte....


----------



## Cradle01 (7. April 2010)

Louu schrieb:


> und dieses wetter.....herrlich...



Genau die sonne schein...ich glaub ich zocke nachher in kurzen Hosen :-)


----------



## Sengor (7. April 2010)

zum frühstück?^^


----------



## xx-elf (7. April 2010)

NeckbreakerMM schrieb:


> auf yahoo stand neulich in den news, das cola impotent macht^^




Guten Morgen an alle Kekse und Col.. WHAT !?!?


----------



## Leang (7. April 2010)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Genau die sonne schein...ich glaub ich zocke nachher in kurzen Hosen :-)



hast es du gut^^ ich muss um 10 wieder in arbeit wie ich den mittwoch hasse wenn ich spätschicht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hortensie (7. April 2010)

Heiße Milch mit honig find ich jetzt weniger......äh..... * kein Kommentar* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Schnell mal die frischen Brötchen das Mett und Zwiebeln hinnstell*

Ich muss gleich einen Streuner einfangen. Einen Kater. Der kommt jeden Tag zu uns, Futter abstauben. Nun ist er aber verletzt.
OhOh....Ab zum Tierarzt.

*Schon mal die Ritterrüstung vorkram*


----------



## Cradle01 (7. April 2010)

ja ich weiß ,will ja kein Salz in die Wunde streuen aber ich hab um 11.30 Uhr Feierabend^^


----------



## Slaan (7. April 2010)

Louu schrieb:


> ich stell mal nen Topf Grühkohl mit Pinkel&Kassler in die mitte....



Aja, und mein Yogo Yogo eklig finden XD


----------



## Louu (7. April 2010)

klar....immer rein damit....kannst ja Kalt essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (vor allem denkt an den geruch wenn man den topf öffnet)


----------



## sympathisant (7. April 2010)

NeckbreakerMM schrieb:


> auf yahoo stand neulich in den news, das cola impotent macht^^



trink das zeug seit jahrzehnten und kann das nicht bestätigen. oO


----------



## Isthos (7. April 2010)

Wunderschönen guten Moin ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nomoka (7. April 2010)

Louu schrieb:


> klar....immer rein damit....kannst ja Kalt essen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




^^ Lecker, könnt jetzt echt schon Grünkohl essen ..... mmmmmm *schlabber*


----------



## Leang (7. April 2010)

Hortensie schrieb:


> Heiße Milch mit honig find ich jetzt weniger......äh..... * kein Kommentar*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nicht dein ernst? *heulen in die ecke* wääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääh


----------



## Louu (7. April 2010)

ich auch auf jedenfall...das zeug schmeckt einfach nur super! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (7. April 2010)

Nomoka schrieb:


> ^^ Lecker, könnt jetzt echt schon Grünkohl essen ..... mmmmmm *schlabber*



IHHHHHH Grünkohl um diese Jahreszeit Brrrrrrr, Jungs Spargel ist in ^^


----------



## Nomoka (7. April 2010)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> IHHHHHH Grünkohl um diese Jahreszeit Brrrrrrr, Jungs Spargel ist in ^^




den nehm ich dann morgen ^^


----------



## Isthos (7. April 2010)

Ich hab hier noch den Rest vom Dönerteller von gestern Abend. Den könnt ich dir anbieten um die Katze azulocken. Meine 2 fahren da voll drauf ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hortensie (7. April 2010)

Leang, der kommt wieder mit nach hause...Lebendig und Gesund.
Der wird keinesfalls eingeschläfert.
Wenn er will, bekommt das kleine Katerchen bei uns ein neues Zuhause.

Finn wird sein Name, wegen Hukleberry Finn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sccorp (7. April 2010)

guten morgen Alleria lässt grüßen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


übrigens nette Seitenanzahl (2578 oO)


----------



## Caalez (7. April 2010)

ich musste mal nen Hund einfangen aber keiner hat mir gesagt welche Rasse  also bin ich voller Epicrüstung hin und dann war es nur ein Dackel


----------



## Nomoka (7. April 2010)

Guten Morgen.....


----------



## Nomoka (7. April 2010)

Caalez schrieb:


> ich musste mal nen Hund einfangen aber keiner hat mir gesagt welche Rasse also bin ich voller Epicrüstung hin und dann war es nur ein Dackel




lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## demarvin (7. April 2010)

Leute mir wir haben echt nix zu tun sitze in der Arbeit und schreibe hier im Forum rum echt Grausam aber ich habe einen Vorteil mein Chef spielt auch WoW ^^


----------



## Nomoka (7. April 2010)

demarvin schrieb:


> Leute mir wir haben echt nix zu tun sitze in der Arbeit und schreibe hier im Forum rum echt Grausam aber ich habe einen Vorteil mein Chef spielt auch WoW ^^




wie geil....meiner auch... aber ich hab UUUUUUUUUrlaub ^^


----------



## Isthos (7. April 2010)

demarvin schrieb:


> Leute mir wir haben echt nix zu tun sitze in der Arbeit und schreibe hier im Forum rum echt Grausam aber ich habe einen Vorteil mein Chef spielt auch WoW ^^



Arbeitest du in so ner Chinafarmer Firma? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hortensie (7. April 2010)

demarvin schrieb:


> Leute mir wir haben echt nix zu tun sitze in der Arbeit und schreibe hier im Forum rum echt Grausam aber ich habe einen Vorteil mein Chef spielt auch WoW ^^



Hast Du es gut....Neid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caalez (7. April 2010)

demarvin schrieb:


> Leute mir wir haben echt nix zu tun sitze in der Arbeit und schreibe hier im Forum rum echt Grausam aber ich habe einen Vorteil mein Chef spielt auch WoW ^^





bekommst du Raid-Frei von deinem Chef ??


----------



## Isthos (7. April 2010)

Caalez schrieb:


> bekommst du Raid-Frei von deinem Chef ??


Das wollt ich grad fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sengor (7. April 2010)

demarvin schrieb:


> Leute mir wir haben echt nix zu tun sitze in der Arbeit und schreibe hier im Forum rum echt Grausam aber ich habe einen Vorteil mein Chef spielt auch WoW ^^



lol so nen chef will ich auch XD


----------



## Louu (7. April 2010)

warum zur hölle kein grünkohl im frühling/sommer etc....das zeug schmeckt dann genauso!! auch wenn man es im winter isst kann es schon ein jahr tiefgerforen gelegen haben


----------



## sccorp (7. April 2010)

demarvin schrieb:


> Leute mir wir haben echt nix zu tun sitze in der Arbeit und schreibe hier im Forum rum echt Grausam aber ich habe einen Vorteil mein Chef spielt auch WoW ^^, *meine Kollegen auch und die Sekretärin auch *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Isthos schrieb:


> Arbeitest du in so ner Chinafarmer Firma?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




frühestens jetzt schon


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyringsoul (7. April 2010)

Caalez schrieb:


> ich musste mal nen Hund einfangen aber keiner hat mir gesagt welche Rasse also bin ich voller Epicrüstung hin und dann war es nur ein Dackel




hehe... ich glaube fast, deine Epic-Ausrüstung hat dich vor schlimmen Dingen bewahrt ... 

guggust du hier -> Autsch Autsch Auuutttsscchhh


----------



## demarvin (7. April 2010)

Nein ich bekomme leider zu Raid zeiten kein Frei aber das gute ist ich habe jeden Tag um 15:00 uhr wenn nicht früher Frei ^^ also kann ich ohne Probleme an unseren Raid Zeiten Teilnehmen..

Was ich ganz witzig finde ich komme Gestern zur Arbeite und was tut mein Chef sagt erst mal zu mir Hey, und wie lief dein Raid ??? ^^

Ich werde auch jedesmal zu gelabert wie weit er in iCC gekommen ist ^^


----------



## Isthos (7. April 2010)

Hmm, ich denke mein Chef weiß netmal wie ein Computer an geht. Zumindest der Senior Chef 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caalez (7. April 2010)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> hehe... ich glaube fast, deine Epic-Ausrüstung hat dich vor schlimmen Dingen bewahrt ...
> 
> guggust du hier -> Autsch Autsch Auuutttsscchhh



 das klingt ja böse 


aber wenigstens sollte man(n) eine Hose anziehen (item lvl egal)


----------



## Eleandor (7. April 2010)

Moin zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja bei mir auf Arbeit spielt keiner wow, keiner kennt sich mit aus. Mir ist's egal ich erzähl trotzdem allen wie mein raid gelaufen ist XD


----------



## deluc (7. April 2010)

Bei mir spielen nur ein paar Azubi Kollegen WoW, das lustige ist nur, wenn ich morgens manchmal bissel maddo aussehe und der Chef kommt rein fragt er:" Na, gestern abend wieder zu lang gedaddelt?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (7. April 2010)

so ein scheis, WoW kann ich grad ned  zocken also dacht ich mir spielste halt wieder ne runde cnc 4...was ist ich muss patchen, wieso hab ich das gefühl das das wieder einer der tage wird wo man lieber im bett bleiben sollte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromark (7. April 2010)

Guten Morgeeen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (7. April 2010)

demarvin schrieb:


> Nein ich bekomme leider zu Raid zeiten kein Frei aber das gute ist ich habe jeden Tag um 15:00 uhr wenn nicht früher Frei ^^ also kann ich ohne Probleme an unseren Raid Zeiten Teilnehmen..
> 
> Was ich ganz witzig finde ich komme Gestern zur Arbeite und was tut mein Chef sagt erst mal zu mir Hey, und wie lief dein Raid ??? ^^
> 
> Ich werde auch jedesmal zu gelabert wie weit er in iCC gekommen ist ^^



Darf ich fragen als was du Tätig bist? Hört sich chillig an^^


----------



## demarvin (7. April 2010)

Ist auch Chillig Bürokaufmann anrufe annehmen bischen am Rechner schreibseln und quasseln ^^


----------



## Resch (7. April 2010)

Naja im Prinzip ist Informatiker auch chillig, wenn nicht viel zu tun ist^^


----------



## Hishabye (7. April 2010)

Kein Pfefferminztee mehr da *schnief*


----------



## Hortensie (7. April 2010)

So, ich werde dann mal unser Raubtier fangen....

Hoffentlich reicht t10.....

Drückt mir die Daumen.

Entweder bis nacher oder kommenden Mittwoch

Winkeeee


----------



## Sonsbecker (7. April 2010)

Moin zusammen.

Wenn Dein T10 nicht reicht, ich leihe Dir meine Eisfalle oder zähme das Tier für Dich.

Allen anderen einen Pott Kaffee

(___________________________)²


----------



## Mikolomeus (7. April 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Naja im Prinzip ist Informatiker auch chillig, wenn nicht viel zu tun ist^^


oder IT-Techniker =)


----------



## pixeljedi (7. April 2010)

moin allerseits

*kaffee grapsch* schlürf....ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Glomslín (7. April 2010)

schönen guten morgen an alle hier
ferien sind vorbei und schule geht wieder los die ferien waren mal wieder zu kurz wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



egal nur vier stunden und dann geht es wieder los ak will endlich mal die hosen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
alle andern gilden hunter habe sie schon 

in diesem sinne grüße an alex

glom


----------



## Hishabye (7. April 2010)

laangweilig ^^


----------



## Caalez (7. April 2010)

Hishabye schrieb:


> laangweilig ^^



versuch mit deiner Zunge deinen Ellenbogen zu lecken da hast du was zu tun XD


----------



## xlania (7. April 2010)

Hishabye schrieb:


> laangweilig ^^



Mir auch bei und ist ein HAMMER WETTER und Ich habe Margen-Darm


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glomslín (7. April 2010)

Hishabye schrieb:


> laangweilig ^^



is mir ja auch sonst würde ich nicht hier in forum abhägen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (7. April 2010)

xlania schrieb:


> Mir auch bei und ist ein HAMMER WETTER und Ich habe Margen-Darm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann mal gute Besserung ^^

Man sogar das offizielle Forum ist down -.-

Und mein Pfefferminztee ist alle *heul*


----------



## Sonsbecker (7. April 2010)

Hishabye schrieb:


> laangweilig ^^




nur zwischen den ganzen emails, die es zu beantworten gilt


----------



## xlania (7. April 2010)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Dann mal gute Besserung ^^
> 
> Danke Dir


----------



## Glomslín (7. April 2010)

xlania schrieb:


> Mir auch bei und ist ein HAMMER WETTER und Ich habe Margen-Darm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du hast mein mitgefühl ich hatte das in der ersten ferienwoche
konnte nochnicht mal raiden vor schmerzen


----------



## Caalez (7. April 2010)

<---- mal neuen Pfefferminztee macht


----------



## XBashorNOT (7. April 2010)

Kaffee !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caalez (7. April 2010)

Kaffee macht schwarze Füße... glaub mir ich hab welche




Tee und Kekse hinstellt


----------



## Taroliln (7. April 2010)

Kann das sein dass wow-europe auch down is?


----------



## xlania (7. April 2010)

Taroliln schrieb:


> Kann das sein dass wow-europe auch down is?




Jap


----------



## Caalez (7. April 2010)

also bei mir funzt es


----------



## kulunu (7. April 2010)

MOINSEN

man wie schnell doch so ne Woche vorbei ist ^^ und schon ist wieder Mittwoch XD man man man so erstmal frühstücken und dann mal schauen

also nen guten Morgen euch allen


----------



## Hishabye (7. April 2010)

Caalez schrieb:


> <---- mal neuen Pfefferminztee macht




Sadist !!!!


----------



## Taroliln (7. April 2010)

Ah jetzt gehn sie wieder.


----------



## Hishabye (7. April 2010)

kulunu schrieb:


> MOINSEN
> 
> man wie schnell doch so ne Woche vorbei ist ^^ und schon ist wieder Mittwoch XD man man man so erstmal frühstücken und dann mal schauen
> 
> also nen guten Morgen euch allen



Deine Woche fängt bei dir auch wohl erst am Mittwoch an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (7. April 2010)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Deine Woche fängt bei dir auch wohl erst am Mittwoch an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na also bei mir schon, warum den auch? sollte sie wann anderster anfangen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metera (7. April 2010)

Guten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






bin grad so aufgestand, freu mich das ich endlich das geld für nen feuerstuhl zusammen hab und ausserdem noch 2 marken bis zum nächsten t10 teil brauch,

dann musste ich total verschlafen mit schrecken feststellen das ja mittwoch is ._.

*brötchen und tee reinstopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsimir (7. April 2010)

Deine Signatur verwirrt mich, heißt es nicht " Nicht alles was Lila ist, ist auch Episch"?^^


----------



## kulunu (7. April 2010)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Deine Woche fängt bei dir auch wohl erst am Mittwoch an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




So gesehen ist eine Woche nur die zeitspanne von 7 tagen wann sie also anfängt ist ansichtssache ^^ Montag bis Sonntag sind alles nur tage und jeder hat 24 Stunden also was unterscheidet sie und sagt und welcher Tag der Wochenanfang und das wochenende ist ^^


----------



## Zodttd (7. April 2010)

Was machen die eigentlich bei den Wartungsarbeiten?
Server runterfahren und den Keller in dem sie stehen mitm Schlauch abspritzen?!


----------



## gladiola (7. April 2010)

och ja da isser wieder der mittwoch,

brauche noch ne draenai und ne zwergenfrau um ihnen öhrchen anzulegen, kanns kaum erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kulunu (7. April 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Was machen die eigentlich bei den Wartungsarbeiten?
> Server runterfahren und den Keller in dem sie stehen mitm Schlauch abspritzen?!



XD gut möglich ^^


----------



## eternal77 (7. April 2010)

irgendwie mag ich mittwoche nich... sobald die server wieder gehen hetzen alle durch die gegend, weekly, 1k etc


----------



## metera (7. April 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Was machen die eigentlich bei den Wartungsarbeiten?
> Server runterfahren und den Keller in dem sie stehen mitm Schlauch abspritzen?!



wenn immer jemand kaffee drüber kippt?^^


----------



## laerning (7. April 2010)

Würd mich auch mal interessieren was die da machen...
Allerdings denke ich dass die Methode mit dem Schlauch eher Gift für so einen Server ist :/


----------



## kulunu (7. April 2010)

metera schrieb:


> wenn immer jemand kaffee drüber kippt?^^



Die kriegen doch keinen Kaffee die sind da doch unten bei Wasser und Brot angekettet und die Bugs sind doch nur SOS Signale ^^ nur keiner will das verstehen XD


----------



## Slaplink (7. April 2010)

Und daa wundert man sich auch noch über Disconnects 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (7. April 2010)

Mittwoch ist immer der Anfang vom Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat bei euch Blizzards Putzfrauen auch gestern den ganzen Abend die Server mit Wasser übergossen? Gingen ja gestern zig mal offline. 

Oder gibts da n neues Gesetz, was Blizzard zwingt jede Stunde für 5 min eine kleine Pause für die Spieler einzubauen?


----------



## laerning (7. April 2010)

/sign


----------



## AndreasM (7. April 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Was machen die eigentlich bei den Wartungsarbeiten?
> Server runterfahren und den Keller in dem sie stehen mitm Schlauch abspritzen?!



Hamster füttern ;-).

Was macht ihr grad so zum Zeitvertreib?


----------



## metera (7. April 2010)

kulunu schrieb:


> Die kriegen doch keinen Kaffee die sind da doch unten bei Wasser und Brot angekettet und die Bugs sind doch nur SOS Signale ^^ nur keiner will das verstehen XD


dann kippen sie halt wasser drüber xD


----------



## laerning (7. April 2010)

AndreasM schrieb:


> Hamster füttern ;-).
> 
> Was macht ihr grad so zum Zeitvertreib?



Ich mach mein Aquarium sauber und schau ab und zu mal wieder aufm Computer &#63743;


----------



## seanbuddha (7. April 2010)

Grüsse


----------



## Slaplink (7. April 2010)

> Was macht ihr grad so zum Zeitvertreib?



Ich bin schon seit 7 wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war joggen und mache noch ein bisschen Fitness übungen ^^ was man nicht alles macht wenn einem lwl ist.^^


----------



## TypeOnegative (7. April 2010)

arbeiten? 
muss denn hier keiner arbeiten?


----------



## Cradle01 (7. April 2010)

TypeOnegative schrieb:


> arbeiten?
> muss denn hier keiner arbeiten?



Hand heb


----------



## Slaplink (7. April 2010)

TypeOnegative schrieb:


> arbeiten?
> muss denn hier keiner arbeiten?



no!


----------



## Eltoro73 (7. April 2010)

Einen schönen sonnigen guten Morgen.


Für alle "Suchtis" mal Kaffee, belegte Brötchen, Muffins und ähmmm... COLA bereitstelle^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bedient Euch...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. April 2010)

TypeOnegative schrieb:


> arbeiten?
> muss denn hier keiner arbeiten?



Arbeit? Was ist Arbeit?


----------



## Traklar (7. April 2010)

Sitz grad vorm PC, war aber grad auch am Pizza bestellen für 11 Uhr, die Coke ist kaltgestellt im Kühlschrank neben dem PC und die Chips hab ich mir grad gekauft. Jetzt geh ich noch auf die Toilette und setz mich die letzten 30 min gebannt vor dem Einlogbildschirm um gleich die Weekly machen zu können.


----------



## Slaplink (7. April 2010)

Dir auch einen schönen Guten Morgen eltoro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pauwee (7. April 2010)

gabs früher nicht auch mal wartungsfreie wochen?

mal die frühlingssonne wirken lassen


----------



## seanbuddha (7. April 2010)

Traklar schrieb:


> Sitz grad vorm PC, war aber grad auch am Pizza bestellen für 11 Uhr, die Coke ist kaltgestellt im Kühlschrank neben dem PC und die Chips hab ich mir grad gekauft. Jetzt geh ich noch auf die Toilette und setz mich die letzten 30 min gebannt vor dem Einlogbildschirm um gleich die Weekly machen zu können.



Meine Güte, sowas nennt man Vorbereitung^^ Aber ist 11 Uhr nicht etwas früh für Pizza?


----------



## Slaplink (7. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Meine Güte, sowas nennt man Vorbereitung^^ Aber ist 11 Uhr nicht etwas früh für Pizza?



Wenn man kein Zeitgefühl mehr hat dann passt das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caalez (7. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Meine Güte, sowas nennt man Vorbereitung^^ Aber ist 11 Uhr nicht etwas früh für Pizza?


je nachdem ob die frühstücks lasange schon aufgefuttert ist


----------



## Eltoro73 (7. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Meine Güte, sowas nennt man Vorbereitung^^ Aber ist 11 Uhr nicht etwas früh für Pizza?



Ne, für die ganz "Harten" wohl eher NORMAL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (7. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Meine Güte, sowas nennt man Vorbereitung^^ Aber ist 11 Uhr nicht etwas früh für Pizza?




Ess auch gern mal nen Döner zum Frühstück^^. Aber ne, ich ess normal eh ne Schinken. Die ist nicht zu schlimm wie die Salami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der Italiener ist eh gegenüber.


----------



## AndreasM (7. April 2010)

Hm ich tippe derweilen an der Hausarbeit weiter und lese, wenn ich die grad am liebsten frustriert ins Eck pfeffern würde, dann die Bücher fürs neue Semester.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. April 2010)

Slaplink schrieb:


> Wenn man kein Zeitgefühl mehr hat dann passt das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vielleicht hat er schon um 3 Uhr heut nachts Gefrühstückt?


----------



## Lúmea (7. April 2010)

Guten morgen zusammen 

*bedient sich am Kaffee und nimmt ein Belegtes Brötchen* 

und ja es gab mal wartungsfreie Wochen aber die sind im moment glaube ich geschichte denn so viele bugs wie es im moment gibt ist ja schlimm. Na zum glück haben sie das mit dem einloggen wieder behoben.


----------



## Traklar (7. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er schon um 3 Uhr heut nachts Gefrühstückt?



Hab eigentlich eher durch gemacht, gestern Abend noch bissl gefeiert^^. (Ja ich hab Reallife)


----------



## Vranthor (7. April 2010)

Ich goenne mir gleich auch 'ne mozarella Pizza, wieso nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und zeit gefuehl brauch man ja nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. April 2010)

Traklar schrieb:


> (Ja ich hab Reallife)



Gratz



Ihr habt mir jtz alle Hunger auf Pizza gemacht und wir haben nur Kuchen im Haus *grml* Nochnichtmal Brot ist da


----------



## natter01 (7. April 2010)

Traklar schrieb:


> (Ja ich hab Reallife)



moin, was is das ?? ;-)


----------



## AndreasM (7. April 2010)

Die ersten Server erscheinen als offline, drauf kommen tu ich aber noch net.


----------



## Sôulreaper (7. April 2010)

schon komisch das in letzter zeit immer bis 11 uhr die server down sind.


----------



## Minøtaurus (7. April 2010)

Hab mich grad eingeloggt, eine Server sind wieder on... Mug'thol und so weiter...


----------



## seanbuddha (7. April 2010)

AndreasM schrieb:


> Die ersten Server erscheinen als *offline*, drauf kommen tu ich aber noch net.



Hat so an sich wenn sie als Offline angezeigt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vranthor (7. April 2010)

Ist ja auch normalerweise so beabsichtig, das die Server !bis! 11 Uhr offline bleiben. Die haetten auch schreiben koennen "von 5:00 Uhr bis kurz vor 11 Uhr" D


----------



## laerning (7. April 2010)

Die ersten Server kommen schon on! Kil'Jaeden schläft wohl noch :/


----------



## natter01 (7. April 2010)

thrall funzt auch schon


----------



## AndreasM (7. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hat so an sich wenn sie als Offline angezeigt werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es ist früh morgens ... online meinte ich natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Teldrassil schläft auch noch genauso wie ich scheinbar.


----------



## Lúmea (7. April 2010)

Juhuu Die Aldor ist online 

bis nächste woche dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: beim einloggen kommt realmserver nicht online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## demarvin (7. April 2010)

Jaaa FDS ist online -----> Cola Hol Essen Hol Mich im Zimmer Verschantz


----------



## Manitu2007 (7. April 2010)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich stell mal ne Kanne Kaffee und Brötchen in die Runde


Viel Spaß noch beim warten


----------



## Mithlen (7. April 2010)

natter01 schrieb:


> thrall funzt auch schon



Damned und ich sitz in der Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (7. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Gratz
> 
> 
> 
> Ihr habt mir jtz alle Hunger auf Pizza gemacht und wir haben nur Kuchen im Haus *grml* Nochnichtmal Brot ist da



Vorteil einer Pizzaria gegenüber^^.




natter01 schrieb:


> moin, was is das ?? ;-)



Reallife ist die Zeit zwischen 5:00 und 11:00 Uhr jeden Mittwoch, in dem man eigentlich nichts anderes zu tun hat, als auf das Hochfahren der Server zu warten und in Foren zu fachsimpeln. 

Nicht Suchtis kennen diese Zeit auch in vielen anderen Bereichen, die ich dir gerne aufzählen würde, wenn ich diese den wüsste.



Und das Shattrath seit genau 1 min online ist, geh ich jetzt auch wieder. Bis zum nächsten Weltuntergangsmittwoch.


----------



## metera (7. April 2010)

kaum ist man von sturmangriff weg gehen paar server davon mit als erstes on, ironie des schicksals^^


----------



## Eltoro73 (7. April 2010)

So, da auch nun das syndige Syndikat ONLINE ist, bleibt mir nur zu sagen:

BB bis kommende Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AndreasM (7. April 2010)

Teldrassil ist auch online, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, der Spaß kann beginnen.


----------



## kulunu (7. April 2010)

so man sieht sich dan am nächsten mitwoch wieder ^^ oder wohl eher in den nächsten ferien am mitwoch XD ^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (7. April 2010)

dini eins sag ich dir, wehe dir du schließt den thread vor 17 uhr, sonst hab ich ja keine beschäftigung bis ich nachhause gehe vonner arbeit ^^


----------



## Cradle01 (7. April 2010)

jaaaaa verlaßt uns ruhig aber gedenkt an denen die nicht zocken können^^


----------



## uffalla (7. April 2010)

hmpf und Blackhand ist wieder einer der letzten;-((


----------



## Caalez (7. April 2010)

Blackhand is on


----------



## Caalez (7. April 2010)

Die Server sind on und keiner mahr da  also geh ich auch .. bis nächsten Mittwoch


----------



## Vranthor (7. April 2010)

... mein Server laggt bis ins unendliche. Eine latenz von 12k, unfassbar. Blizzard hat mal wieder alles unter kontrolle -ironie-


----------



## Hortensie (7. April 2010)

Toll Blizz.

Sauber, ich habe mal wieder Ladebildschirm endlos, und wenn ich reinkomme, bin ich die einzige, die sich bewegt.

Klasse


----------



## Mikolomeus (7. April 2010)

IN BEFORE CLOSE WUAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Premutos (7. April 2010)

Hortensie schrieb:


> Toll Blizz.
> 
> Sauber, ich habe mal wieder Ladebildschirm endlos...



dito... 
Der Loginscreen des Grauens schlägt zurück.....
könnt ich kotzen

edit: juhuu ich war drin...mit ner ping von 26650....gz blizz


----------



## VaulTier (7. April 2010)

Garrosh raubt mir den letzten Nerv.

Absolutuer Latenzrekord: 19742. Infrarot würde ich meinen.

Zeit vom Einloggen bis zum Ende des Ladebildschirms: 3 Minuten.

Vom Ladebildschirm Ingame: Bisher nur einmal.

Bliiiiizzz fix pls  'cry


----------



## Simon Rick (7. April 2010)

Immer das gleiche Mittwochs . Können die Ihre wartung arbeiten ned Um 00:00 Anfangen dass es um 8 Uhr fertig ist und bi 11 Uhr ruhen kann? Wär wesentlich gescheiter ne?


----------



## Paskovic (7. April 2010)

Die Latenzen scheinen aber nur auf hinterhalt zu spinnen.
Norgannon Latenz: 25k
Tirion Latenz: 150


----------



## Hortensie (7. April 2010)

Lol.

Nun komme ich nicht mal bis zum Ladebildschirm....klasse ( klasse ist aber ironisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Naja, mal sehen wer noch so alles zurück kommt.

* Frischen Kaffee koch*


----------



## sirspoof (7. April 2010)

Hmmm... war heute Morgen der Server down ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simon Rick (7. April 2010)

=D Naja bei mir geht kein server weils beim Ladescreen höngenbleibt !!
_____________________________
12:06 : Die server sind seid 1 h 6 Min On 
12:07 : Die server gehen nicht Trozdem sind sie ond
12:30 : Suchterscheinungen treten auf
13:00 : Das leben Hat keinen sinn mehr
13:05 : Letzer versuch , UND ES GEHT !! 
_____________________________


----------



## VaulTier (7. April 2010)

Fix Garrrosh verdammt. Hab ne volle Woche vor mir >.<


----------



## Simon Rick (7. April 2010)

VaulTier schrieb:


> Fix Garrrosh verdammt. Hab ne volle Woche vor mir >.<



Sucht is nichts schönes , nä? xD


----------



## VaulTier (7. April 2010)

07/04 Technische Schwierigkeiten
Aufgrund von technischen Schwierigkeiten kann es vorkommen, dass Spieler auf den unten genannten Realms Verbindungs- und Latenzprobleme verspüren.

BlaSorryBla

Area52
Arygos
Der Mithrilorden
Dethecus
Forscherliga
Garrosh <-- >.<
Norgannpn
Teldrassil
Todeswache
Un'gor < heisst der nicht un'goro?


----------



## Hordeman187 (7. April 2010)

destromath ohne probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VaulTier (7. April 2010)

was interessiert mich destromath xDD

btw, was soll des eig heißen - destruktive mathematik?  Mathe ist toll!


----------



## Paskovic (7. April 2010)

auf norgannon zumindest scheint das Problem behoben zu sein. Latenz normal auf 150!


----------



## Traklar (7. April 2010)

Shattrath läuft völlig Lagfrei bei uns in der Gilde. 

Bei uns ist Ignis Weekly, wie siehts bei euch aus?


----------



## demarvin (7. April 2010)

Sartharion FDS


----------



## Dini (7. April 2010)

und zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)


----------



## Ahramanyu (10. April 2010)

Notfallöffnung.


----------



## Mofeist (10. April 2010)

der andere thread war hübscher der ist nur mittwochs toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (10. April 2010)

reden wir halt hier weiter ...


----------



## Wowler12345 (10. April 2010)

Login-Server down, die Apokalypse naht!!!!!!


----------



## Lanzalot (10. April 2010)

buffed macht den samstag zum mittwoch, juhu, dann is ja bald wieder wochenende


----------



## WolfofPain (10. April 2010)

aber heut is Samstag !! und nich Mittwoch !!


----------



## Träumerorci (10. April 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Notfallöffnung.



das klingt irgendwie komisch.. 2deutig würd ich meinen *lol*..*hust*

naja is nach 22uhr..da darf man so gedanken haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (10. April 2010)

man ich hätte nicht auf meinen alten server conecten sollen ich hätte einfach auf meinem neuen online bleiben sollen dann wäre ich noch ingame -.-


----------



## gallatin8 (10. April 2010)

Wuhu! Unser Mittwochsthread!


Also an alle Blizz-flamer: Denkt ihr echt die machen das Absichtlich? Die würfen nicht alles dafür geben das wir schnell weitersüchteln können? Ist ja nicht so das Blizz uns alle Ärgern würde und bei denen in der Zentrale grade die HÖLLE los ist 






Btw: Also zu nem Schluck Hähnchencurry würde ich wirklich nicht nein sagen!^^


----------



## KilJael (10. April 2010)

Ahh ich will doch nur VZ mats farmen und dann is der Login-Server down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WolfofPain (10. April 2010)

anale Notfallöffnung .. wenn die Verstopfung mal wieder plagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!!


----------



## Shaila (10. April 2010)

Dann frage ich an dieser Stelle, ab wann man ICC 10er und 25er kann als Hunter ? Habe mir alles für Triumphmarken gekauft, also das ganze T9 Set und ein paar noch höherwertige Teile habe ich. Und allgemein wo droppt noch was für mich ?


----------



## wowjenkie (10. April 2010)

dan wohl hier weiter..... ne hünchen ist nix für mich. darfst aber trozdem vorbei kommen. Dan schauen wir The Biger Bang Theory.. ist witzig^^


----------



## Abigayle (10. April 2010)

Hmmm, ich empfehle mal meinen LieblingsINet Radiosender. Da macht gearde nen Bekannter Mucke. Viel Spass wer mag:

http://radiomastermix.de/news.php

Bei dem bekomme ich supertolle Laune^^


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (10. April 2010)

toll die ganze zeit gezockt einmal ausgeloggt jetzt kommt man nicht mehr drauf sonst rotz ey


----------



## MasterXoX (10. April 2010)

*93 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
34 Mitglieder, 59 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder* 
Geht ja noch xD


----------



## MightyTexx (10. April 2010)

Jippi heute ist der erste Samstag abend meines lebens der auf einen Mittwoch fällt^^


----------



## bruderelfe (10. April 2010)

Sind spieler die grade raiden waren auch btroffen od nur speielr die jetzt rein wollen?


----------



## Mofeist (10. April 2010)

*132 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 44 Mitglieder, 88 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*


----------



## Träumerorci (10. April 2010)

MightyTexx schrieb:


> Jippi heute ist der erste Samstag abend meines lebens der auf einen Mittwoch fällt^^



irgendwann is immer das erstemal...selbst für mich.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (10. April 2010)

WolfofPain schrieb:


> aber heut is Samstag !! und nich Mittwoch !!


Since when were you under the impression, that today is not wednesday?


----------



## Wattie (10. April 2010)

Juchhu in 2 Tagen ist Wochenende!!!


----------



## Freakshiro (10. April 2010)

Sehr interessant wie ein Samstag auf ein "Mittwoch" fallen kann. ^^

Aber immerhin kann man sich ja mal wieder nett unterhalten bid das Problem gelöst ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abigayle (10. April 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Since when were you under the impression, that today is not wednesday?



Ihm fehlt einfach die Fantasie! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (10. April 2010)

war grade kurz in meiner gilde im ts im raum raids die sind noch icc^^


----------



## Mofeist (10. April 2010)

aber i-wie lächerlich das Blizz damit Probleme hat ich weis ja nicht ich denke nicht das heute sooo viel mehr leute online sind als an anderen Samstagen...


----------



## Hilond (10. April 2010)

Oh, es sind noch andere "leidende" anwesend ^^
Guten Abend


----------



## Killerstorm Antonidas (10. April 2010)

so ein DRECK ... wir stehen vor syndragosa und unser schamie kommt nich wieda rein


----------



## WolfofPain (10. April 2010)

is ja Toll das du English kannst nur is das ein deutsches Forum !!! 
^^


----------



## Headsick (10. April 2010)

*215 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 67 Mitglieder, 148 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*

Die Stimmung steigt ...und vlt erreichen wir die grade gelesenen 600 Besucher aus dem frisch geschlossenen Thread XD


----------



## front242 (10. April 2010)

Wattie schrieb:


> Juchhu in 2 Tagen ist Wochenende!!!



hehe das hat auch was, dafür nehm ich sogar nen Serverdown auf mich^^


----------



## gallatin8 (10. April 2010)

Bin ja dafür wir spielen Rätselraten! 

Ich fange an: Was ist erst groß, dann klein und der Wind ist sein Feind!



Btw: Wiedermal ein Sinnloser Post!^^



Mofeist schrieb:


> *132 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
> 44 Mitglieder, 88 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*


----------



## Epicor (10. April 2010)

sehr tragisch.. muss ma scho sagen..


----------



## Killerstorm Antonidas (10. April 2010)

so ein DRECK ... wir stehen vor syndragosa und unser schamie kommt nich wieda rein


----------



## Jenny041187 (10. April 2010)

Guten Abend zurück :-) Gibts denn auch Leute die momentan reinkommen? Na die halten sich dann wohl nicht in irgendwelchen Foren auf, was?


----------



## Martok352 (10. April 2010)

hmmmm... seite 2585... das sollten wir alles mal ins wow-forum kopieren...

*128 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 43 Mitglieder, 85 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*

is ja am steigen^^
müssen vom anderen thread erstmal alle draufkommen, dass hier weitergemacht wird...


----------



## Headsick (10. April 2010)

*215 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 67 Mitglieder, 148 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*

Die Stimmung steigt ...und vlt erreichen wir die grade gelesenen 600 Besucher aus dem frisch geschlossenen Thread XD


----------



## Abigayle (10. April 2010)

WolfofPain schrieb:


> is ja Toll das du English kannst nur is das ein deutsches Forum !!!
> ^^




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUeeIjyI7QQ *sich wegschmeisst*


----------



## Danderoy (10. April 2010)

Mofeist schrieb:


> aber i-wie lächerlich das Blizz damit Probleme hat ich weis ja nicht ich denke nicht das heute sooo viel mehr leute online sind als an anderen Samstagen...



doch kla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es läuft Schlaag den Raab da will keiner Fernseh gucken und alle zocken dann XD


----------



## Shaila (10. April 2010)

Warum postet ihr als die Leserzahlen ?...


----------



## MightyTexx (10. April 2010)

Wäre heute Mittwoch hätte ich ja auch erst garnicht versucht mich einzuloggen^^ Aber ich verstehe es nicht von Blizzard kommt immer die gleich antwort und Blizz weiß auch schon das es Samstags immer wieder zu problemem kommt^^ Also langsam sollten sie es besserwissen!!!

Im forum von wow hat jemand eine sehr interressant lösung geboten. Alle die per ELV bezahlen sollten einmal gleichzeit bei so einem Problem ihr geld zurück buchen lassen mal sehen wie schnell die dann solche sachen beheben können!

MfG Texxy


----------



## Ragnaz (10. April 2010)

Killerstorm schrieb:


> so ein DRECK ... wir stehen vor syndragosa und unser schamie kommt nich wieda rein




oh ja das is bitter besonders für leute die viele discs haben^^ hoffe die login server laufen bald wieder ...


----------



## Golfyarmani (10. April 2010)

Wo kann man den die Blue Post lesen?
 Wenn man auf WOW schaut ist da NUR Werbung, ich finde die sollten so was gleich vorne anzeigen und nicht irgend wo hinter 36Clicks.


----------



## StegOo (10. April 2010)

Ich hätt da auch noch ne frage, ich wollte heute eigentlich noch fix dem nobelgarten-metaerfolg machen, mir fehlt nur noch das mit 100 schooki essen. Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich den Erfolg nichtmehr machen kann, falls das loginproblem bis nach 00.00 Uhr besteht, da das Fest ja dann zu Ende ist?


----------



## MightyTexx (10. April 2010)

Wäre heute Mittwoch hätte ich ja auch erst garnicht versucht mich einzuloggen^^ Aber ich verstehe es nicht von Blizzard kommt immer die gleich antwort und Blizz weiß auch schon das es Samstags immer wieder zu problemem kommt^^ Also langsam sollten sie es besserwissen!!!

Im forum von wow hat jemand eine sehr interressant lösung geboten. Alle die per ELV bezahlen sollten einmal gleichzeit bei so einem Problem ihr geld zurück buchen lassen mal sehen wie schnell die dann solche sachen beheben können!

MfG Texxy


----------



## Chillers (10. April 2010)

Wattie schrieb:


> Juchhu in 2 Tagen ist Wochenende!!!



made my day

Hoffentlich sind wir nicht in einer Zeitschleife wie in *Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.* Dann wird nie, nie wieder WOCHENENDE. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (10. April 2010)

Naja alles halb so wild, auf meinen Main PC (bin aufn Lappi on wo ausser in OG rum stehen nichts geht) ist vorhin eh die Graka zerschossen -.-


----------



## Medussa21 (10. April 2010)

HuHu,

also ich wär ja als Entschädigung von Blizz für Frostmarken für alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexsusnexus (10. April 2010)

Die verdammten Feiertage da kommt slebst blizzard durcheinander


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (10. April 2010)

Raab hats hingehaut!


----------



## Wattie (10. April 2010)

es hat ihn quasi dahin geraabt


----------



## Psyko88 (10. April 2010)

Jo habs gesehen, sah übel aus oO.


----------



## gallatin8 (10. April 2010)

War buffed zwischenzeitlich grade auch down oder war das ein Fehler an Meinem rechner?^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. April 2010)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=12947350080&pageNo=2&sid=3#23

10k leute online und buffed is lahm wie sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (10. April 2010)

haaaaaallloo hasis 



soo dann helft mir mal : )


pommes mit hähnchen oder
pommes mit currywurst?


----------



## Mofeist (10. April 2010)

gallatin8 schrieb:


> War buffed zwischenzeitlich grade auch down oder war das ein Fehler an Meinem rechner?^^



naja buffed laggt , viele Wo ned reinkommen sind halt nunmal jetzt hier^^


----------



## Raicul (10. April 2010)

mich hat es auch gerade aus buffed gekickt O_o

Blizz inC...?


----------



## Abigayle (10. April 2010)

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]


> *Realm News*
> 
> *10/04 Login-Probleme *
> 
> ...


 [/font]


----------



## Manitu2007 (10. April 2010)

lol da spielt man mal kein wow und hier bricht das chaos aus
kann mich mal wer aufklären? was ist mit den wow servern los?


----------



## Mr.Spike (10. April 2010)

... und ich glaub schon fast auch die Buffed server gehn bald in die knie, bei mir geht die Seite recht zögerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reintoll (10. April 2010)

Pommes mit Currywurst


----------



## -Migu- (10. April 2010)

Genau infight Anub 25er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dabei brauch ich den doch, und wieder keine Trophys... -.-


----------



## Manorus (10. April 2010)

*682 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 169 Mitglieder, 513 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*


----------



## Kremlin (10. April 2010)

Mr.Spike schrieb:


> ... und ich glaub schon fast auch die Buffed server gehn bald in die knie, bei mir geht die Seite recht zögerlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das glaub ich auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (10. April 2010)

Mofeist schrieb:


> naja buffed laggt , viele Wo ned reinkommen sind halt nunmal jetzt hier^^



klar is doch logisch : ) die wollen wissen wie es nun weiter geht niiiiiiiiich? : D


----------



## Wattie (10. April 2010)

dumdidum, dabei wollte ich dochd en Abend sinnvoll nutzen und jatz muss ich doch wieder was trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## P-bibi (10. April 2010)

Sind die Buffed-Server an den Login-Server von WoW geknüpft? o.O


----------



## xXavieXx (10. April 2010)

Stefan hat sich bei Schlag den Raab böse Hingelegt.. :S


----------



## Keokuka (10. April 2010)

wie wäre es mit Hähnchen und Currywurst ?? O_o


----------



## Raicul (10. April 2010)

jetzt verklagt der Raab bestimmt Pro 7 xD


----------



## MasterXoX (10. April 2010)

Dont call it Schnitzel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## P-bibi (10. April 2010)

HUNGER!


----------



## Mr.62 (10. April 2010)

heut ist doch net mittwoch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldus (10. April 2010)

Dabei wollt ich heut noch 68 mit meinem Krieger werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## xXavieXx (10. April 2010)

P-bibi schrieb:


> Sind die Buffed-Server an den Login-Server von WoW geknüpft? o.O




Jetzt will hier jeder Wissen was los ist bzw. seinen Frust raus lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Raab tut mir leid :/


----------



## P-bibi (10. April 2010)

Und da liegt er wieder.


----------



## Raicul (10. April 2010)

omg Raab l2ride a bike xD zu geil


----------



## Hilond (10. April 2010)

Dank dem Bild da auf der anderen Seite geh ich mir jetzt ne Pizza machen ...
Vielen dank auch! ^^


----------



## kackaufdiebuffedmods (10. April 2010)

Das ist  die neue Kooperation zwischen RTL und Blizzard:

Erst wenn man mindestens 10 Mal für einen DSDS-Kandidaten angerufen hat, erlaubt Blizzard wieder das einlogen. Ansonsten musst du halt warten, bis die Sendung (nach Mitternacht) vorbei ist.

Für welchen Kandidaten man anruft, ist völlig egal, da RTL (und seit kurzem auch Blizzard) an jedem Anruf verdient.


----------



## Taldeor (10. April 2010)

Ob er es ein 3. mal schafft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10g das er es wieder nicht packt!


----------



## P-bibi (10. April 2010)

Ich wette dagegen!


----------



## Mofeist (10. April 2010)

kackaufdiebuffedmods schrieb:


> Das ist die neue Kooperation zwischen RTL und Blizzard:
> 
> Erst wenn man mindestens 10 Mal für einen DSDS-Kandidaten angerufen hat, erlaubt Blizzard wieder das einlogen. Ansonsten musst du halt warten, bis die Sendung (nach Mitternacht) vorbei ist.
> 
> Für welchen Kandidaten man anruft, ist völlig egal, da RTL (und seit kurzem auch Blizzard) an jedem Anruf verdient.



DsDs suckt so herb die Sendung und die da mitmachen einfach nur nervig!!


----------



## Wattie (10. April 2010)

20!


----------



## gallatin8 (10. April 2010)

Was ist den bei Raab passiert?


----------



## MasterXoX (10. April 2010)

Hilond schrieb:


> Dank dem Bild da oben geh ich mir jetzt ne Pizza machen ...
> Vielen dank auch! ^^




Kein Problem!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taldeor (10. April 2010)

Lol, da rollt er ja fast über das Hindernis! -_-


----------



## P-bibi (10. April 2010)

So hab ich wohl gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crush351 (10. April 2010)

gallatin8 schrieb:


> Was ist den bei Raab passiert?



Der hat sich mit den Mountian-Bike hingelegt.

Hätte mir sein Gesicht schlimmer vorgestellt^^


----------



## Taldeor (10. April 2010)

*10g an P-bibi rausrückt* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (10. April 2010)

Raab hat voll die Gedächtnisaussetzer grad das schon herb i-wie


----------



## Raicul (10. April 2010)

natürlich er erinnert sich net mehr, dass er sich 2x geschmissen hat ohlololol


----------



## Sator (10. April 2010)

Blizz verfolgt wieder ihre eigene Marktstrategie: Nehmen ja, geben nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allymania rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## P-bibi (10. April 2010)

Taldeor schrieb:


> *10g an P-bibi rausrückt*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, man nimmt Armen kein Gold weg. Kannste behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taldeor (10. April 2010)

Ja, 10g machen mich total arm!


----------



## Giriell (10. April 2010)

Nach so langem nur lesen hier bei buffed, hätte ich ja nicht gedacht das es in diesem Thread mein erster Beitrag sein wird. 
Aber was soll man machen wenn man eigentlich nur am Wochenende richtig zocken kann und dann kommt man nicht rein. 
Naja wird halt Fernsehn geschaut. Und hier mal Hallo gesagt. *wink*


----------



## Mofeist (10. April 2010)

*671 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 169 Mitglieder, 502 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*


----------



## Abigayle (10. April 2010)

*lach gerade im Wow Fourm gelesen:



> also ich hab gerade mal nach Möglichkeiten gesucht mich anderweitig zu beschäftigen...
> 
> ...erst hab ich versucht kochkunst hochzuskillen, was dazu geführt hat, dass ich verbranntes Schnitzel essen musste. Irgendwie is der cooldown von nem einzelnen Schnitzel viel zu hoch...
> 
> ...



Nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen. Aber dickes Lob an den Autor! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## P-bibi (10. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZIMDaKZ64No

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Taldeor (10. April 2010)

Naja, 10g das sich Raab mit dem Gabelstapler auch hinpackt!!! =D


----------



## Crush351 (10. April 2010)

Der Morderator-Typ (Name vergessen xD) lügt.
Der hat gesagt, die hatten nochie Blut.
Und was war damals, als sich wer am Eisberg klettern den unterarm auf geschürft hat?^^


----------



## Minøtaurus (10. April 2010)

Also ich hab vor ner 3/4 Stunde ca ausgeloggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich fall gerade in eine WoW deppression, mir wird das immer mal wieder zu langweilig... Das einzige was mich jetzt noch dazu bringt WoW einzuschalten ist glaub ich die Sucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokiss (10. April 2010)

*659 Besucher lesen dieses Thema ! 
*
das ja nichmal n 20stel von nem server - die hams ja ma wieder mit ihren Problemen


----------



## Fumika (10. April 2010)

Is doch schön ganze woche schichtarbeit am We ab wow zocken und pew pew die server gehen Flöten ^^ Letztens diese dauer lags dann server down nich tdas erste ma sry aber ich schätze ma n paar freitage zum spielen schuldet uns Blizzard langsam ;P


----------



## Crush351 (10. April 2010)

Und schonwieder...


----------



## Minøtaurus (10. April 2010)

Irgendwie könnte man meinen das Buffed mit Blizz unter einer Decke steckt, bei mir braucht die Seite respektive das Forum in letzter Zeit verdammtlang zum laden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle andren Seiten die ich offen habe gehn ohne Probleme.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoxActor (10. April 2010)

*666 Besucher lesen dieses Thema.. wtf?! xD *


----------



## onkelzfan (10. April 2010)

Das ist halt so wenn alle Leute von den Servern jetzt hier sind :-D


----------



## Wattie (10. April 2010)

oho mittlerweile kann die verbindung nicht aufgebaut werden


----------



## Mofeist (10. April 2010)

*182 Mitglieder, 493 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder *

Mofeist,
Nubi,
Sakeros,
Psyko88,
Kournous,
Athrai,
Wanom,
Spicyone,
Dietziboy,
Joker-shg,
Malagana,
FallenAngel88,
Lamnosáh,
Talismaniac,
Drachin,
onkelzfan,
Nephaston,
PhAm0,
Stone2k,
Terinder,
NoxActor,
Crush351,
Ennis,
Manorus,
DreiHaare,
Medussa21,
Tazmal,
Arandes,
Abigayle,
Drauflos,
clone1,
Master of madness,
xXavieXx,
Elriec,
Goylarna,
Bluheim,
Bodog,
Eztok von Arygos,
Legelion,
Lokiss,
Minøtaurus,
Horeb,
StegOo,
Nalif,
P-bibi,
Caspar,
H2OTest,
Diophene,
-Migu-,
Keokuka,
Jester,
ichbinnichtschuld,
Bubu-the-Kufnuk,
Nerius,
oli114,
Raicul,
Sarif,
redukt,
Donfidel,
jacky,
Wattie,
keineahnungvonnix,
Lanzalot,
wuselwusel,
Sinmia,
Krümmelkeks,
Samweisbilbo,
Giriell,
Beene11,
Gadlas,
Taldeor,
Seph018,
bzzzu,
darrid10,
Quixotica,
Rinderdevil,
Takvoriana,
guiterres,
ExarDoom,
Wolverrive,
shadownappi,
Octarius,
Anonymus299,
Hilond,
Matz88,
Athurim,
kackaufdiebuffedmods,
Nano4Life,
DarkPerson,
Skjellum,
officer barbrady,
Paxton,
Mr.Spike,
Verengetorix,
Chéckér,
front242,
Meralu,
Manitu2007,
Daryst,
Sator,
Tyraila,
Swamplord,
Natti,
ChevesieLane,
Survíver,
Squall67,
Akurias,
Röhrrich,
Ushapti,
gallatin8,
adonya,
Munzale,
Jogor,
slimeofthedead,
Rikayne,
Zaaroc,
Lilpsycho,
Dextra17,
faustine,
grispy,
Verdamnislord,
Curumir,
Skrolk,
Zuhlina,
megadon,
MasterXoX,
Lopuslavite,
Alebran,
Promathia,
Heavyslayer,
flander1974,
Satyriasis,
Raron@nathrezim,
Silaz Frostwolf,
Tyranoxus,
bruderelfe,
Frostica,
Sanarzino,
Mr.62,
Kordon,
red soil,
wolfracht,
wowjenkie,
milamber,
Chandra12,
Daishi/Hultarier,
Elvia,
Ahramanyu,
Contemp,
Yoshitomo,
Golfyarmani,
Rowanmyfair,
Hortensie,
Xerom,
Saphiroph,
FireWalk3R,
Landral,
Headsick,
dämn,
Sorayablue,
hudihuda,
Gunro,
Goldenes Klo,
Kajol,
Reintoll,
DeathDranor,
InsaneTheImba,
<Soilwork>,
Chillers,
eranja,
tomo1,
Itirian,
Leiriope,
Fleischy 4 Fingers,
Charaya,
mookuh,
Myownlight,
Fan,
Krakk,
jamesryan89,
durst26,
Foman


----------



## Sinmia (10. April 2010)

Hoffe die kriegen den Server wieder hin...da will man einmal am Wochenende abends zocken und dann sowas ...hmpf...

Naja solange können wir gleich Gabelstaplerfahren anschauen und sehen wie Raab von einem überrollt wird oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






In diesem Sinn
MfG
Eure Sinmia


----------



## xXavieXx (10. April 2010)

Minøtaurus schrieb:


> Also ich hab vor ner 3/4 Stunde ca ausgeloggt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habe diese Woche wieder angefangen nach einem halben Jahr pause. Mittlerweile gibt es ja diesen Dungenbrowser - diesen find ich richtig genial. Echt super die "alten" Instanzen nochmal richtig zu "bearbeiten" anstatt sich ziehen zu lassen.
Twinken hat mir noch nie so viel Spaß gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wattie (10. April 2010)

du hättest die namen ja wenigstens alphabetisch ordnen können...


----------



## StegOo (10. April 2010)

Minøtaurus schrieb:


> Irgendwie könnte man meinen das Buffed mit Blizz unter einer Decke steckt, bei mir braucht die Seite respektive das Forum in letzter Zeit verdammtlang zum laden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich denke mal, dass das normal ist, wenn die Massen auf der Suche nach Informationen das Forum bestürmen.


----------



## P-bibi (10. April 2010)

Ich bin die 45! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (10. April 2010)

Ich verlange langsam einen ID-reset oder einen gratis Monat!


----------



## Kremlin (10. April 2010)

Ist er am verlieren?


----------



## Martok352 (10. April 2010)

hmmmm...

*673 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 182 Mitglieder, 491 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*
und Headsick's Wort ist wahr geworden...


----------



## Crush351 (10. April 2010)

P-bibi schrieb:


> Ich bin die 45!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



22 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Blanvalet (10. April 2010)

GZ Blizzard, nen saugut laufenden ICC-Run versaut....weiter so mit den Servern...


----------



## Manorus (10. April 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> 22
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



24 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onkelzfan (10. April 2010)

Ruhe, gleich überfährt sich Raab selbst mit einen Gabelstabler :-D


----------



## P-bibi (10. April 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Ist er am verlieren?



Da gibts aber schöneres Deutsch.. wegen solcher Formulierungen wurde ich immer von meinem Erdkundelehrer angefaucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Serban (10. April 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Ist er am verlieren?



jein.. er hat sich aufs maul gelegt und ist nun geistig verwirrt.
außerdem fehlt ihm seine rechte gesichtshälfte


----------



## Taldeor (10. April 2010)

Ich glaub in der Pause jagt Pro7 den Raab schnell mal durch ein mobiles CT. ^^


----------



## TheEwanie (10. April 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Der Morderator-Typ (Name vergessen xD) lügt.
> Der hat gesagt, die hatten nochie Blut.
> Und was war damals, als sich wer am Eisberg klettern den unterarm auf geschürft hat?^^



Und als er auf das Display eingehämmert hat.


----------



## Talismaniac (10. April 2010)

Mofeist schrieb:


> *182 Mitglieder, 493 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder *
> 
> Talismaniac,



jeha^^ 14er xD


----------



## Wattie (10. April 2010)

das geistig verwirrt ist aber angeboren


----------



## Totebone (10. April 2010)

Aua das tut weh.....
[attachment=10224:raaab.jpg] 

Naja er is ja noch ganz geblieben^^


----------



## Tyraila (10. April 2010)

ôoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh


is mir fad


----------



## Paxton (10. April 2010)

Stefan Raab - Mountainbike


----------



## Crush351 (10. April 2010)

Einmal schön mit den Gesicht durch den Kies.
Die perfekte Art, um alte Hautschuppen loszuwerden! xD


----------



## Mr.Spike (10. April 2010)

@Giriell

Glückwunsch zum ersten Post!


----------



## Raicul (10. April 2010)

durch sein "trauma" wird Raab nun zum H-man der Kanidat hat schon so gut iwe verloren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (10. April 2010)

P-bibi schrieb:


> Da gibts aber schöneres Deutsch.. wegen solcher Formulierungen wurde ich immer von meinem Erdkundelehrer angefaucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Armes Töff-Töff.


----------



## Sinmia (10. April 2010)

Ruhe jetzt...jetzt gibts Tote beim Gabelstaplerfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoxActor (10. April 2010)

Ich bin Nr. 21 <3 xD


----------



## Abigayle (10. April 2010)

Sinmia schrieb:


> Ruhe jetzt...jetzt gibts Tote beim Gabelstaplerfahren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie, du hast net die DvD? Kunstbanause! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onkelzfan (10. April 2010)

Raab stapelt die Kisten auf sich :-D


----------



## TheEwanie (10. April 2010)

Ist schon lange auf Youtube: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-0sEUUTNDKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 und 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AKXPSjtIcik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Crush351 (10. April 2010)

Raab spießt sich selber mit seinen Gapelstabler auf xD


----------



## Talismaniac (10. April 2010)

Ha, ich kann mich wieder einloggen =P

Edit: Haha, trolled xD


----------



## Deanne (10. April 2010)

Man, schon der 2. Raid in wenigen Wochen, der wegen Massen-DCs abgebrochen werden muss. Naja, dafür hat sich der Raab eben richtig schön gepflegt aufs Maul gepackt. Immerhin etwas Entertainment.


----------



## Fumika (10. April 2010)

lustiger find ich persöhnlich die länge vom Thread

2591 seiten xDD


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. April 2010)

weil wenn wow down ist, 10000 leute auf einmal hier im forum auftauchen und F5 drücken.

dafür sind die bufefd server nicht ausgelegt, da sie ja 95% der zeit nur 2k leute beherbergen müssen


----------



## Martok352 (10. April 2010)

> 10/04 Login-Probleme
> 
> Aufgrund von technischen Schwierigkeiten sind unsere Login-Server nicht erreichbar... blablabla...
> 
> blablabla... und bitten um euer VERSTÄNDNIS... blablabla



hab inzwischen sowas von garkein Verständnis mehr für den SCHEI**


----------



## Psyko88 (10. April 2010)

Sinmia schrieb:


> Ruhe jetzt...jetzt gibts Tote beim Gabelstaplerfahren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nr. 4. Bin ich jetzt Fast-Gott? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (10. April 2010)

Man, schon der 2. Raid in wenigen Wochen, der wegen Massen-DCs abgebrochen werden muss. Naja, dafür hat sich der Raab eben richtig schön gepflegt aufs Maul gepackt. Immerhin etwas Entertainment.


----------



## Wattie (10. April 2010)

Ich empfehle für gelangweilte Hasufrauen : "Gabelstaplerfaher Klaus"


----------



## Giriell (10. April 2010)

@ Mr.Spike

hui es hat sogar jemand gelesen und registriert :-) Danke

Aber bei buffed hat es wirklich schon mehr Spass gemacht zu surfen. Dauert doch sehr lange die Seite neu zu laden. 

Und zu Raab, am Ende gewinnt soch immer der Stefan :-)


----------



## Lanzalot (10. April 2010)

nr.1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (10. April 2010)

Hänzchen rammt raab gleich. Übrigens steht das morgen in der Bild am Sonntag *orakel*


----------



## P-bibi (10. April 2010)

Wattie schrieb:


> Ich empfehle für gelangweilte Hasufrauen : "Gabelstaplerfaher Klaus"



Hab das Video eben schon gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwo 2 Seiten vorher ganz oben.


----------



## Sator (10. April 2010)

Ok meine Meldung hat isch geändert XD Die Verbindung konnte nicht aufgebaut werden.


----------



## Crush351 (10. April 2010)

Giriell schrieb:


> @ Mr.Spike
> 
> hui es hat sogar jemand gelesen und registriert :-) Danke
> 
> ...



Beim Seiten laden geht das bei mir schnell...nur wenn ich was schreibe, könnt ich nen Marathon laufen, wieder herkommen und der würde immer noch laden-.-^^

Und zu Raab: Der gewinnt nur, wenn er sich jtz nicht aufspießt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talismaniac (10. April 2010)

Soviel war ja hier noch nie los Oo und ich bin schon laaange hier


----------



## Wattie (10. April 2010)

P-bibi schrieb:


> Hab das Video eben schon gepostet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Dinga hat man zu hause im Schrank stehen, lustigerweise war das wirklich nen Vorführfilm bei meiner Staplerscheinprüfung


----------



## Daishi/Hultarier (10. April 2010)

Schreibt doch mal welche Server nicht gehen.
in meinem Fall: Alleria


----------



## Chillers (10. April 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Ist schon lange auf Youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*AUTSCHN*


----------



## Mofeist (10. April 2010)

ich vermute da tut sich vor 1 gar nichts


----------



## Samweisbilbo (10. April 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> und zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*Mal so ne Frage in den Raum werf*

Hast Du irgendwelchen Kummer oder Sorgen, die Du loswerden möchtest? 
Bist Du geplagt von RL Problemen?
Hast Du keinen Sinn für das Mitteilungsbedürfnis anderer?
Oder warum zum Teufel willst Du jeden Thread schliessen, der mal halbwegs ein wenig Spaß bringt?

Na gut, das waren jetzt 4 Fragen, aber egal^^

Lass doch den Leuten ihren Spaß, ist doch im Endeffekt egal, ob Mittwoch ist, fakt ist der server war down^^ 

Tante Edit meint: Ja, ich bin manchmal ein A*loch, aber egal, ich steh dazu^^


----------



## Tyraila (10. April 2010)

Daishi/Hultarier schrieb:


> *Fake*
> 
> 
> Alleria geht noch nicht



die server gehen alle

nur man kann sich nicht einloggen!


----------



## Talismaniac (10. April 2010)

Wattie schrieb:


> Das Dinga hat man zu hause im Schrank stehen, lustigerweise war das wirklich nen Vorführfilm bei meiner Staplerscheinprüfung



Dito, 1x Werkseinweisung / 1x Staplerschein / 10000x Privat gesehen *gähn* Aber das mit Raab, sollte bei jedem Fahrradtraining für Kids in der Volksschule Pflicht werden ^.^


----------



## P-bibi (10. April 2010)

Wattie schrieb:


> Das Dinga hat man zu hause im Schrank stehen, lustigerweise war das wirklich nen Vorführfilm bei meiner Staplerscheinprüfung



Ja ich hab nur gehört, dass er mal als Lehrfilm fungiert hat. Aber solche Reliquien (von relingere xD), wie VHS sind mir ziemlich fremd. Zwar nicht ganz aber ein bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (10. April 2010)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> Soviel war ja hier noch nie los Oo und ich bin schon laaange hier



Ich bin trotzdem Läääääääänger hier und weiß das das oft passiert.


----------



## Sysa (10. April 2010)

Ich seh grad das wir diesem Threat in 8 Tagen zum dritten Geburtstag gratulieren können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crush351 (10. April 2010)

Raab hat sein Gedächnis verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (10. April 2010)

Samweisbilbo schrieb:


> Lass doch den Leuten ihren Spaß, ist doch im Endeffekt egal, ob Mittwoch ist, fakt ist der server war down^^


Du bist dir des Datums von Dinis Post bewusst?


----------



## P-bibi (10. April 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Du bist dir des Datums von Dinis Post bewusst?



Bitchfight!


----------



## TheGui (10. April 2010)

WIE KNAP!

hab 5min vor dem komischen servercrash grade noch die Nobelgarten Erfolge fertig gemacht... angefangen hab ich heut nach 8 xD


----------



## Wattie (10. April 2010)

P-bibi schrieb:


> Ja ich hab nur gehört, dass er mal als Lehrfilm fungiert hat. Aber solche Reliquien (von relingere xD), wie VHS sind mir ziemlich fremd. Zwar nicht ganz aber ein bisschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hier in der ultimativen Special Edition, ich warte noch auf die BlueRay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (10. April 2010)

Tyraila schrieb:


> die server gehen alle
> 
> nur man kann sich nicht einloggen!



Du Sau! Ich mag keine Magier die auf der Aldor sind und nicht in Fordragons Ehr sind....Das ist konkurenz für mich!


----------



## Crush351 (10. April 2010)

Am 18.4 hab ich Konformation! xD

Jaja, let the flame begin, ich bin 14...und was weiß ich^^


----------



## Mofeist (10. April 2010)

Das ist SPIEL nr 9! WO IST DAS


----------



## WDG2k (10. April 2010)

auch gut, so kann ich mal meine miete überweisen...


----------



## Samweisbilbo (10. April 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Du bist dir des Datums von Dinis Post bewusst?




Na wenn ich mir das grad ma so betrachte net wirklich^^ bin einfach von hinten nach vorn am lesen gewesen^^ Aber okay^^ is ja auch schon spät ;-)


----------



## Minøtaurus (10. April 2010)

Wie schnell sowas die Runde macht, und irgendwo auf Youtube landet... das ist ja fast erschreckend, das mit Raab geschah zwar mittlererweile vor knapp einer Stunde aber trotzdem.


----------



## Daishi/Hultarier (10. April 2010)

Tyraila schrieb:


> die server gehen alle
> 
> nur man kann sich nicht einloggen!



Schlaumeier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schreibt doch mal welche *Login*Server

in meinem Fall: *Alleria* (Der beste, der Einzige)


----------



## Giriell (10. April 2010)

Man sollte sich einfach angewöhnen, sich nie wieder auszulogen, außer halt am Mittwoch und Wow einfach im Hintergrund laufen zu lassen :-D Denn das die Log-In Server down sind gab es doch schon öfters, oder?


----------



## Sator (10. April 2010)

Daishi/Hultarier schrieb:


> Schlaumeier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gibt doch imo nur einen Login Server!?


----------



## Wattie (10. April 2010)

Giriell schrieb:


> Man sollte sich einfach angewöhnen, sich nie wieder auszulogen, außer halt am Mittwoch und Wow einfach im Hintergrund laufen zu lassen :-D Denn das die Log-In Server down sind gab es doch schon öfters, oder?



Ganz ehrlich, machst du das nicht?


----------



## P-bibi (10. April 2010)

Zeigen die Fieslinge da einfach Favela. Und das nach dieser schrecklichen Tragödie.
BTW voll krass mit dem polnischen Flugzeug des Präsidenten oder keine Ahnung von wem o.O


----------



## Abigayle (10. April 2010)

Daishi/Hultarier schrieb:


> Schlaumeier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ähm, ist das net egal? Wird man von LogInServer net weiter geführt? *kopfkratz* Sorry, bin totaler Technikidi!


----------



## FallenAngel88 (10. April 2010)

Wattie schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, machst du das nicht?



nein weil maneh automatisch ausgeloggt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok352 (10. April 2010)

Daishi/Hultarier schrieb:


> Schlaumeier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



glaubst du etwa, dass es für jeden Server auch nen Login-Server gibt??? =DDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Daishi/Hultarier (10. April 2010)

Sator schrieb:


> Gibt doch imo nur einen Login Server!?



uff, dann ist es ja der total superhypergau


----------



## Tyraila (10. April 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> WIE KNAP!
> 
> hab 5min vor dem komischen servercrash grade noch die Nobelgarten Erfolge fertig gemacht... angefangen hab ich heut nach 8 xD



gut das ih das gleic am Sonntag gemacht habe


----------



## onkelzfan (10. April 2010)

Alle Leute die jetzt hier rumhängen sollten mal eine Beschwerde an die Blizzard Accountverwaltung senden warum es keine Gratistage mehr für so ne Scheiße am Wochenende gibt. Und immer net mit reinschreiben das es mitlerweile genug andere gute Speiel gibt :-)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. April 2010)

Daishi/Hultarier schrieb:


> Schlaumeier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


der eu loginserver ist down, amerika und asien haben keine probleme


----------



## Wattie (10. April 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> nein weil maneh automatisch ausgeloggt wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



<- verweist auf seinen Forenavatar und trollt sich


----------



## Sator (10. April 2010)

Daishi/Hultarier schrieb:


> uff, dann ist es ja der total superhypergau


Funzt wahrscheinlich wien Router, der erkennt deine Daten, gleicht die ab, da steht dann, auf welchem Realm du zockst und leitet dich dann dahin weiter.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (10. April 2010)

onkelzfan schrieb:


> Alle Leute die jetzt hier rumhängen sollten mal eine Beschwerde an die Blizzard Accountverwaltung senden warum es keine Gratistage mehr für so ne Scheiße am Wochenende gibt. Und immer net mit reinschreiben das es mitlerweile genug andere gute Speiel gibt :-)



wenn das doch nur der fall wäre..nur leider muss ich gestehen, dass wow das beste mmorpg auf dem markt ist..auch wenn viele das gegenteil behaupten


----------



## Daishi/Hultarier (10. April 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> der eu loginserver ist down, amerika und asien haben keine probleme



das ist doch mal ne Kompetente Antwort


----------



## P-bibi (10. April 2010)

Tyraila schrieb:


> gut das ih das gleic am Sonntag gemacht habe



Hatte ich mit meinem Krieger, der eigentlich Twink war, den ich aber auf 80 gebracht habe und ihn nur spielen wollte, auch, aber heute ist mir bewusst geworden, dass ich doch lieber meinen Todesritter spiele und mit dem hab ichs jetzt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spicyone (10. April 2010)

Samstag um 23.00.....ich mein es gibt ja unter der Woche schon kaum Support bei World of Wurst...heisst das jetzt, das das bei Blizzard erst Montag morgen um 8 überhaupt bemerkt wird das die Login Server down sind?


----------



## Martok352 (10. April 2010)

onkelzfan schrieb:


> Alle Leute die jetzt hier rumhängen sollten mal eine Beschwerde an die Blizzard Accountverwaltung senden warum es keine Gratistage mehr für so ne Scheiße am Wochenende gibt. Und immer net mit reinschreiben das es mitlerweile genug andere gute Speiel gibt :-)



dann dauert es, wenn wir wieder reinkommen Tage, bis die Ticktes bearbeitet werden...


----------



## Samweisbilbo (10. April 2010)

onkelzfan schrieb:


> Alle Leute die jetzt hier rumhängen sollten mal eine Beschwerde an die Blizzard Accountverwaltung senden warum es keine Gratistage mehr für so ne Scheiße am Wochenende gibt. Und immer net mit reinschreiben das es mitlerweile genug andere gute Speiel gibt :-)




Das Problem ist, dass denen nen paar Beschwerden egal sind, eben nach dem Motto:"sollen sich doch 1000 Leute beschweren, das fällt bei 12,x Millionen net ins Gewicht"
Seit Activision die Finger im Spiel hat, ist es vorbei mit so netten Geschenken ....leider


----------



## onkelzfan (10. April 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> wenn das doch nur der fall wäre..nur leider muss ich gestehen, dass wow das beste mmorpg auf dem markt ist..auch wenn viele das gegenteil behaupten





Das tut ja nix zur Sache, die sollen nur nicht immer glauben das man mit jeden Scheiß durchkommt. Will meine Gratistage:-) und das zieht nunmal mehr wenn mehr Leute schreiben :-D


----------



## Vanilecornet (10. April 2010)

Abend wieso ist den der mittwoch thread am samstag abend offen?
und könnt ihr euch auch nciht einloggen?


----------



## Mofeist (10. April 2010)

onkelzfan schrieb:


> Alle Leute die jetzt hier rumhängen sollten mal eine Beschwerde an die Blizzard Accountverwaltung senden warum es keine Gratistage mehr für so ne Scheiße am Wochenende gibt. Und immer net mit reinschreiben das es mitlerweile genug andere gute Speiel gibt :-)



die gibts nicht mehr weil activision, World of Warcraft nur noch ausschlachtet, Zu Bc gabs ja noch Free Tage...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. April 2010)

Vanilecornet schrieb:


> Abend wieso ist den der mittwoch thread am samstag abend offen?
> und könnt ihr euch auch nciht einloggen?


er ist offen weil man sich nicht einloggen kann^^


----------



## Konai (10. April 2010)

> in meinem Fall: *Alleria* (Der beste, der Einzige)


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laß* dich* jetzt aber mal nicht auslachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*>>> DUROTAN <<<* ist der einzig wahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## P-bibi (10. April 2010)

Vanilecornet schrieb:


> Abend wieso ist den der mittwoch thread am samstag abend offen?
> und könnt ihr euch auch nciht einloggen?



Der Samstag ist der Mittwoch der 2. Wochenhälfte.
Ganz klar, so ist das!


----------



## Akanis (10. April 2010)

Vanilecornet schrieb:


> Abend wieso ist den der mittwoch thread am samstag abend offen?
> und könnt ihr euch auch nciht einloggen?




desswegen sind wir ja auch hier


----------



## Samweisbilbo (10. April 2010)

Mofeist schrieb:


> die gibts nicht mehr weil activision, World of Warcraft nur noch ausschlachtet, Zu Bc gabs ja noch Free Tage...




genau das ist es


----------



## Taldeor (10. April 2010)

3000 Seiten inc!


----------



## Vanilecornet (10. April 2010)

Ah ok danke


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (10. April 2010)

> *Ist heute Mittwoch und dein Server ist down?*




Also Mittwoch ists heute nich :S


*675 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 178 Mitglieder, 497 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder *


----------



## Martok352 (10. April 2010)

gogo, heute schaffen wir es bis Seite 3000!!! =D


----------



## P-bibi (10. April 2010)

Juhu!
Von der 45 auf die 13 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daishi/Hultarier (10. April 2010)

onkelzfan schrieb:


> Das tut ja nix zur Sache, die sollen nur nicht immer glauben das man mit jeden Scheiß durchkommt. Will meine Gratistage:-) und das zieht nunmal mehr wenn mehr Leute schreiben :-D



weist du, ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe Treten, aber dein Signatur Bild ist *ECHT DANEBEN*

das musste ich mal Loswerden


----------



## kackaufdiebuffedmods (10. April 2010)

Na also, immer hin hat Blizzard es nach 2 Stunden schon geschafft, die Fehlermeldung auszuwechseln.

Da besteht begründete Aussicht, dass ab Morgen früh um 8 Uhr einlogen wieder möglich ist.


----------



## Hilond (10. April 2010)

Yäy, 18.

Und, was macht ihr gegen (vorhandene?) Langeweile so? =)


----------



## onkelzfan (10. April 2010)

Daishi/Hultarier schrieb:


> weist du, ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe Treten, aber dein Signatur Bild ist *ECHT DANEBEN*
> 
> das musste ich mal Loswerden





Warum, gehörst du dazu?


----------



## Iratatsu (10. April 2010)

Wuhu 2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ma is ganz schön ärgerlich, wollt grad Erfolg fertig machen...


----------



## MrBlaki (10. April 2010)

Samweisbilbo schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass denen nen paar Beschwerden egal sind, eben nach dem Motto:"sollen sich doch 1000 Leute beschweren, das fällt bei 12,x Millionen net ins Gewicht"
> Seit Activision die Finger im Spiel hat, ist es vorbei mit so netten Geschenken ....leider



Tja leider ist nur der Loginserver für Europa down.
Du willst mir nicht sagen das die 12 Millionen aus Europa kommen ^^


----------



## Martok352 (10. April 2010)

das wär wiedermal ein Grund für... Aerie Peak...!!! =D


----------



## Samweisbilbo (10. April 2010)

Hilond schrieb:


> Yäy, 18.
> 
> Und, was macht ihr gegen (vorhandene?) Langeweile so? =)




um das zu beantworten, müsst ich die FSK Freigabe des Forums wissen ^^


----------



## Abigayle (10. April 2010)

Daishi/Hultarier schrieb:


> weist du, ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe Treten, aber dein Signatur Bild ist *ECHT DANEBEN*
> 
> das musste ich mal Loswerden



Wieso? Ist doch nur die Wahrheit?


----------



## ink0gnito (10. April 2010)

Daishi/Hultarier schrieb:


> weist du, ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe Treten, aber dein Signatur Bild ist *ECHT DANEBEN*
> 
> das musste ich mal Loswerden



Wieso?Lieber Kinderschänder als Tiere.Tatsache is Tatsache.


----------



## Ahramanyu (10. April 2010)

Threadtitel angepasst.


----------



## Daishi/Hultarier (10. April 2010)

onkelzfan schrieb:


> Warum, gehörst du dazu?



bestimmt ned


----------



## FallenAngel88 (10. April 2010)

onkelzfan schrieb:


> Warum, gehörst du dazu?



ich find deine signatur auch daneben..kinderschänder tun zwar etwas widerliches aber wenn du sowas wie es in deiner signatur steht tust begibst du dich auf ihr niveau.


----------



## P-bibi (10. April 2010)

Ich hab schon gesagt, dass Rom kommt, bevor das erste Bild kam. 
Bäm! Ich würde den Raab schlagen!


----------



## Totebone (10. April 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Tja leider ist nur der Loginserver für Europa down.
> Du willst mir nicht sagen das die 12 Millionen aus Europa kommen ^^



Naja es sind ja sowieso nur noch 11,5mio
Es werden aber alle B.net acc's gezählt 
Da kommt man locker mit inaktiven etc.
auf nur 10 mio.


----------



## Vanilecornet (10. April 2010)

ich geh mal in den keller schauen was ich zum essen habe


----------



## Martok352 (10. April 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Threadtitel angepasst.



mal schön zu sehen, dass die guten Leute von Buffed ned so sind, wie die Typen bei blizz... =/


----------



## dopamin (10. April 2010)

Daishi/Hultarier schrieb:


> weist du, ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe Treten, aber dein Signatur Bild ist *ECHT DANEBEN*
> 
> das musste ich mal Loswerden



Nein, sowas ist genau richtig! Als ob sone beschi**ene Therapie irgendetwas bringen würde...


----------



## Samweisbilbo (10. April 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Tja leider ist nur der Loginserver für Europa down.
> Du willst mir nicht sagen das die 12 Millionen aus Europa kommen ^^




das bestimmt net, aber die denken leider net wirklich an die "paar" tausend Beschwerden, die evtl. von den Lesern hier kommen....
Europa dürft was weiss ich sagen wir mal 7 Mio. haben, da sind doch sagen wir mal 10000 Beschwerden zu vernachlässigen (zumindest nach Auffassung von Activision, Blizzard, wie es früher war nahm jede Beschwerde noch "ernst" und gab den Betroffenen dann auch Tage


----------



## Crush351 (10. April 2010)

P-bibi schrieb:


> Ich hab schon gesagt, dass Rom kommt, bevor das erste Bild kam.
> Bäm! Ich würde den Raab schlagen!



Dann meld dich für die nächste Show an^^


----------



## SchalomDestro (10. April 2010)

Wird wohl mal wieder Zeit für ein paar gratis Tage !!!


----------



## P-bibi (10. April 2010)

Ahra, du hast hier gar nichts zu kamellen!


----------



## Izara (10. April 2010)

Ich reg mich grad nur auf, weil ich mich vor sekunden ausgeloggt hab, um gemütlich zu essen und n video auf youtube zu gucken. und nu kann ich mich nicht mehr einloggen -.- hätt ich statt video doch einfach mal den idioten in OG zugeguckt, wie sie ihre Runden aufm Bankdach drehen xD

Kann man sich eigentlich beschweren, weil man ja nun nicht mehr das Haustier von der Nobelgarten-woche bekommt, weil man sich ja nicht einloggen kann, um die blöden Eier noch zuende zu sammeln?

-.-

sowas ist unfair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onkelzfan (10. April 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> ich find deine signatur auch daneben..kinderschänder tun zwar etwas widerliches aber wenn du sowas wie es in deiner signatur steht tust begibst du dich auf ihr niveau.





Wenn Ihr meint, ist ja zum Glück ein freies Land in dem Jeder Seine Meinung haben kann. Aber für mich haben solche Leute gar kein Niveau und (das ist meine Meinung) keine Existenzberechtigung.


----------



## Abigayle (10. April 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> ich find deine signatur auch daneben..kinderschänder tun zwar etwas widerliches aber wenn du sowas wie es in deiner signatur tust begibst du dich auf ihr niveau.



So reden nur Leute die keine Kinder haben. Kinderschänder kommen mit ner Bewährungsstrafe wech und bekommen auch noch nen Psychologen gestellt. wenn man sich ne Musikcd zieht sollen einem 5 Jahre drohen... Findest du das normal? Kinderschänder sollte man in nen Keller sperren, mit Beton ausgießen! Kein Verlust für die Menschheit! So, und wenn mich ein lieber Mod nu sperren oder verwarnen möchte, nur zu.


----------



## Akanis (10. April 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> sowas ist unfair
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mimimimimimimi


----------



## Taldeor (10. April 2010)

Woho, kein Hochsprung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok352 (10. April 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> Ich reg mich grad nur auf, weil ich mich vor sekunden ausgeloggt hab, um gemütlich zu essen und n video auf youtube zu gucken. und nu kann ich mich nicht mehr einloggen -.- hätt ich statt video doch einfach mal den idioten in OG zugeguckt, wie sie ihre Runden aufm Bankdach drehen xD
> 
> Kann man sich eigentlich beschweren, weil man ja nun nicht mehr das Haustier von der Nobelgarten-woche bekommt, weil man sich ja nicht einloggen kann, um die blöden Eier noch zuende zu sammeln?
> 
> ...



ich glaub kaum, dass die sowas machen würden...
beim Braufest haben sie zwar wegen nem Bug einen Erfolg rausgenommen, aber ob sie da was verlängern... hmmm...
(sie=blizz)


----------



## Vanilecornet (10. April 2010)

bin wieder da


----------



## Totebone (10. April 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> Kann man sich eigentlich beschweren, weil man ja nun nicht mehr das Haustier von der Nobelgarten-woche bekommt, weil man sich ja nicht einloggen kann, um die blöden Eier noch zuende zu sammeln?
> -.-
> sowas ist unfair
> 
> ...



Nein kannst du nich weil du bei WoW anspruch auf GARNICHTS hast nur auf den Acc und der is vorhanden


----------



## Hilond (10. April 2010)

Hochsprung <3
da würd ich gern mitmachen ^^


----------



## Izara (10. April 2010)

Akanis schrieb:


> mimimimimimimi



klasse kommentar -.- *händeklatsch*


----------



## P-bibi (10. April 2010)

Martok352 schrieb:


> ich glaub kaum, dass die sowas machen würden...
> beim Braufest haben sie zwar wegen nem Bug einen Erfolg rausgenommen, aber ob sie da was verlängern... hmmm...
> (sie=blizz)



Ganz genau genommen hieße es "wegen eines Bugs" also in Kurzform "wegen nes Bugs" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (10. April 2010)

Abigayle schrieb:


> So reden nur Leute die keine Kinder haben. Kinderschänder kommen mit ner Bewährungsstrafe wech und bekommen auch noch nen Psychologen gestellt. wenn man sich ne Musikcd zieht sollen einem 5 Jahre drohen... Findest du das normal? Kinderschänder sollte man in nen Keller sperren, mit Beton ausgießen! Kein Verlust für die Menschheit! So, und wenn mich ein lieber Mod nu sperren oder verwarnen möchte, nur zu.



ja genau und die todesstrafe ist auch was ganz tolles ne? unrecht mit unrecht bekämpfen ist ganz fein..ihr solltet mal euer hirn einsetzen. ich will kinderschänder nicht verteidigen aber sie töten oder quälen ist sicher keine lösung. man kann sie auf ne einsame insel schicken oder was weiß ich was. aber eure aussagen zeugen einfach nur von dummheit


----------



## Rasar (10. April 2010)

[attachment=10225:Infinity-1044379090.jpg]Auch kein wunder das die immer solche Probleme dort haben


----------



## TheEwanie (10. April 2010)

So!


----------



## Taldeor (10. April 2010)

Raab hat eine Hirnerschütterung erlitten - hätt auch noch schlimmer kommen können. :S


----------



## Crush351 (10. April 2010)

Der fliegende Hase...oO


----------



## Izara (10. April 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Nein kannst du nich weil du bei WoW anspruch auf GARNICHTS hast nur auf den Acc und der is vorhanden



xD super ^^ dann könnten sie ja auch einfach die server komplett für die ganze Woche runterfahren ^^ solang mein account dann immernoch da ist, ists ja gut ^^


----------



## Lell@Lordaeron (10. April 2010)

Ohh wie schrecklich, wir können uns nicht einloggen, wir werden alle sterben!!
Also echt mal, es wird doch nicht gleich die Welt untergehen, dann schaut ihr halt ne runde Fernsehen, oder spielt was anderes, oder geht einfach schlafen, aber mimit hier nicht rum das die Loginserver down sind !


----------



## Kjarrigan (10. April 2010)

onkelzfan schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr meint, ist ja zum Glück ein freies Land in dem Jeder Seine Meinung haben kann. Aber für mich haben solche Leute gar kein Niveau und (das ist meine Meinung) keine Existenzberechtigung.




/sign

soviel dazu...

Zum "Thema":

Mussten grade ICC Raid abbrechen weil 2 oder 3 Leute einen Disco hatten (oder sonstwie in der Pause kurz Off gegangen sind) und Fauldarm mit 22 ist eben doch nicht erstrebenswert.

Gratistage sind seit Blizz/Activision nur eine schöne Erinnerung an Zeiten in denen Blizzard noch Sozial agieren durfte/konnte.

MfG Kjar


----------



## dopamin (10. April 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> ja genau und die todesstrafe ist auch was ganz tolles ne? unrecht mit unrecht bekämpfen ist ganz fein..ihr solltet mal euer hirn einsetzen. ich will kinderschänder nicht verteidigen aber sie töten oder quälen ist sicher keine lösung. man kann sie auf ne einsame insel schicken oder was weiß ich was. aber eure aussagen zeugen einfach nur von dummheit



Warum bitte ist die Todesstrafe bei solchen "Wesen" Unrecht? 
An die Wand, garantiert 100% Rückfall frei!


----------



## Martok352 (10. April 2010)

P-bibi schrieb:


> Ganz genau genommen hieße es "wegen eines Bugs" also in Kurzform "wegen nes Bugs"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sry... wenn ich mich ärgere kümmer ich mich nd so um Rechtschreibung...^^


----------



## P-bibi (10. April 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> ja genau und die todesstrafe ist auch was ganz tolles ne? unrecht mit unrecht bekämpfen ist ganz fein..ihr solltet mal euer hirn einsetzen. ich will kinderschänder nicht verteidigen aber sie töten oder quälen ist sicher keine lösung. man kann sie auf ne einsame insel schicken oder was weiß ich was. aber eure aussagen zeugen einfach nur von dummheit



Richtig!
Euthanasie! Juhu! Wie im 3. Reich! Yeah! Sterbehilfe! Töten wir mal als "T4-Aktion" getarnt ein paar Krüppel und Behinderte (auch geistig, ergo auch Kinderschänder). Das macht Spaß!


----------



## xagi (10. April 2010)

Normalerweise wäre es mir extrem egal wenn Samstag Abend die Server down sind, aber wenn man im Nachdienst rumhängt isses schon übel...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (10. April 2010)

EIN EI WEG!


----------



## Vanilecornet (10. April 2010)

Lell@Lordaeron schrieb:


> Ohh wie schrecklich, wir können uns nicht einloggen, wir werden alle sterben!!
> Also echt mal, es wird doch nicht gleich die Welt untergehen, dann schaut ihr halt ne runde Fernsehen, oder spielt was anderes, oder geht einfach schlafen, aber mimit hier nicht rum das die Loginserver down sind !



omg und wieso bist du dann hier bist ein schönes vorbild


----------



## FallenAngel88 (10. April 2010)

dopamin schrieb:


> Warum bitte ist die Todesstrafe bei solchen "Wesen" Unrecht?



ich glaube darauf brauch ich dir keine antwort geben.


----------



## dopamin (10. April 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> ich glaube darauf brauch ich dir keine antwort geben.



Doch bitte...


----------



## Crush351 (10. April 2010)

hat der grade "Gelbpf" gesagt? xD


----------



## Vanilecornet (10. April 2010)

echt selber adneren sagen sie sollen rausgehen andere spiele spielen aber auf buffed sein lach mich tot


----------



## Minøtaurus (10. April 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> ich find deine signatur auch daneben..kinderschänder tun zwar etwas widerliches aber wenn du sowas wie es in deiner signatur steht tust begibst du dich auf ihr niveau.



Naja wenn ich könnte würde ich ja was ganz andere als Signatur verwenden, hat zwar auch mit Kinderschändern zu tun, es wird die Todesstrafe für sie gefordert, aber weil es aus einem andren Lager kommt, würde der VS zwar nichts dagegen haben, aber ich würde ich outen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KilJael (10. April 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> ja genau und die todesstrafe ist auch was ganz tolles ne? unrecht mit unrecht bekämpfen ist ganz fein..ihr solltet mal euer hirn einsetzen. ich will kinderschänder nicht verteidigen aber sie töten oder quälen ist sicher keine lösung. man kann sie auf ne einsame insel schicken oder was weiß ich was. aber eure aussagen zeugen einfach nur von dummheit



Wieso, Unrecht mit Unrecht bekämpfen funktionert doch auch beim Thema Steuerbetrüger oder willst du mir sagen das die CD mit den geklauten Daten legal ist weil der Typ seine eigene CD mitgebracht hat? (Damit hat es übrigens ein Expertebegründet) Da werden nämlich auch Gesetzesverstöße unterstützt, wie bei der Todesstrafe, nur Kostet die Todesstrafe keine 15 Millionen Euro, 1 Kugel kostet nichtmal 1€.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (10. April 2010)

dopamin schrieb:


> Doch bitte...



weil es immer noch lebewesen sind und wenn du sie umbringst bist du auch nicht besser. ich würde mal gerne dein alter wissen..du hörst dich für mich an wie so ein 15 jähriger der einfach nur sachen in gesprächen von seinen eltern aufgeschnappt hat und sonst keinen plan hat

Edit: hab bewusst nicht menschen gesagt, weil kinderschänden für mich nichts menschliches ist


----------



## MrBlaki (10. April 2010)

dopamin schrieb:


> Warum bitte ist die Todesstrafe bei solchen "Wesen" Unrecht?
> An die Wand, garantiert 100% Rückfall frei!



Die Todsstrafe ist viel zu human, beendet die sache viel zu schnell.
Man sollte sie lieber leiden lassen.


----------



## Abigayle (10. April 2010)

@Fallen Angel88:

Ach ja, da können wir uns drüber auslassen. Aber es zeugt weder von Dummheit noch von sonst irgendwas. Bei Kinderschändern hilft weder Therapie noch sonstwas. Die kleinen Seelen die auf ewig geschädigt sind kann man niemals heilen. Eine hohe Prozentzahl nimmt sich irgendwann das Leben oder verdrängt das sosehr das sie verhaltensauffällig werden! Hier wird mal wieder nur von den Tätern geredet, die Opfer sind ja sch.. egal. Ich sag nur zum beispiel der Fritzl Fall. Das ist doch net normal.

Wie auch immer.
Auf diesem Wege ein lieber Gruß an die Aktivisten von "Kind der Traurigkeit":
http://radiomastermix.de/viewpage.php?page_id=31


----------



## Daishi/Hultarier (10. April 2010)

Lell@Lordaeron schrieb:


> Ohh wie schrecklich, wir können uns nicht einloggen, wir werden alle sterben!!



Ich befürchte das sich Artas jetzt, in diesem Moment Dalaran schnappt ! 

wirst sehen... Dal in Asche wenn wir online kommen


----------



## zarix (10. April 2010)

Es müsste einen Thread hier noch Geben der so lauten müsste : Kein Mittwoch und dein Server ist down. Dann könnte man das als beschwerde thread nehmen ^^. Nur dieser dürfte nicht Geschlossen werden .

Ja ich war auch so blöd und habe mich ausgeloggt und komm nicht mehr drauf . .(


----------



## onkelzfan (10. April 2010)

So, schluss jetzt mit der Missbrauchshandhabung. Konzentriert Euch wieder auf die bösen Leute von Blizzard :-) Die finden anscheinend die Steckdose für den Loginserver nicht.


----------



## Taldeor (10. April 2010)

Genau, euer komisches undurchdachtes Todesstrafensystem funktioniert ja PRIMA! 
Bis der erste Unschuldige hingerichtet wird oder der unbewiesene "Abschreckungseffekt" seine Wirkung verliert... Strengt doch bitte mal euer Hirn an...


----------



## TheEwanie (10. April 2010)

19 eier!!!


----------



## Wattie (10. April 2010)

Bevor mir jetzt jemand dumm kommt, ich verurteile es auch zutiefst, wenn sich jemand an Kindern vergeht.

Man sollte aber mal darüber nachdenken, dass Pedophilie, Necrophilie und Sodomie genauso sexuelle Aursichtungen sind wie Homosexualität. Wer die Leute als "krank" bezeichnet liegt also schlichtweg falsch. Pervers ja, krank nein. Der Pedophile kann genausowenig was für seine Neigung wie Elton John. Wie er damit umgeht und wie das strafrechtlich verfolgt werden sollte steht auf einem anderen Blatt und gehört nicht in die Samstagsabendunterhaltung.

Btw: Ich brauch Alkohol, Sucht mit Sucht bekämpfen Yeeehaaa


----------



## TheEwanie (10. April 2010)

16 eier!


----------



## P-bibi (10. April 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> weil es immer noch lebewesen sind und wenn du sie umbringst bist du auch nicht besser. ich würde mal gerne dein alter wissen..du hörst dich für mich an wie so ein 15 jähriger der einfach nur sachen in gesprächen von seinen eltern aufgeschnappt hat und sonst keinen plan hat
> 
> Edit: hab bewusst nicht menschen gesagt, weil kinderschänden für mich nichts menschliches ist



Ey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gibt auch 15 jährige, die sich anderswo den Horizont erweitern, eine eigene Meinung bilden und sich für Themen wie Politik, Wirtschaft, blabla interessieren.


----------



## Taldeor (10. April 2010)

Noch 2 Eier weg und dann fliegen lassen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (10. April 2010)

14 eier!


----------



## Lanzalot (10. April 2010)

awon schrieb:


> 16 eier!



das wird aber eng


----------



## Crush351 (10. April 2010)

Die Musik im Hintergrund macht mich irre-.-


----------



## Martok352 (10. April 2010)

Daishi/Hultarier schrieb:


> Ich befürchte das sich Artas jetzt, in diesem Moment Dalaran schnappt !
> 
> wirst sehen... Dal in Asche wenn wir online kommen


Ne... Arthas raidet jz grad alleine FDS/Auge und fliegt in icc, weil er so viel Glück hat dann mit Al'Ar's-Asche rum... oder wie man des schreibt^^


----------



## Abigayle (10. April 2010)

Taldeor schrieb:


> Noch 2 Eier weg und dann fliegen lassen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab noch 12 Eier im kühlschrank! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrBlaki (10. April 2010)

onkelzfan schrieb:


> So, schluss jetzt mit der Missbrauchshandhabung. Konzentriert Euch wieder auf die bösen Leute von Blizzard :-) Die finden anscheinend die Steckdose für den Loginserver nicht.



Jop Kaffeetasse ist umgekippt und Kaffee in eine Steckdose gelaufen.
Deswegen ist der Strom zur Sicherheit aus.
Nun müssen die Blizz Leute auf einen von der Wartungsabteilung warten der alles wieder zum laufen bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackDRipper (10. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dopamin (10. April 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> weil es immer noch lebewesen sind und wenn du sie umbringst bist du auch nicht besser. ich würde mal gerne dein alter wissen..du hörst dich für mich an wie so ein 15 jähriger der einfach nur sachen in gesprächen von seinen eltern aufgeschnappt hat und sonst keinen plan hat



Bei diesen Lebewesen stimmt so einiges im Kopf nicht. Die Vergangenheit hat es doch immer wieder gezeigt, sie kommen frei und tun es wieder und du willst mir er erzählen das wir solche "Menschen" nicht wegen ihren Vergehens anklagen sollten und mich gerechtfertigen Strafen bestrafen dürfen? 
In anderen Ländern wo es noch die Todesstrafe gibt werden Menschen nur weil sie etwas gesagt haben was dem Staat nicht passt umgebracht...
Aber hey, wir dürfen nicht so mit den Kinderschändern umgehen sie können sich doch bessern -.- 

Und nein, ich bin keine 15 mehr, wenn du es genau wissen willst bin ich schon einige Jahre drüber.


----------



## Kjarrigan (10. April 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> weil es immer noch lebewesen sind und wenn du sie umbringst bist du auch nicht besser. ich würde mal gerne dein alter wissen..du hörst dich für mich an wie so ein 15 jähriger der einfach nur sachen in gesprächen von seinen eltern aufgeschnappt hat und sonst keinen plan hat
> 
> Edit: hab bewusst nicht menschen gesagt, weil kinderschänden für mich nichts menschliches ist




Lass mich raten, du bist Veganer der Stufe 2000 der nichts isst was in irgendeiner Situation einen Schatten werfen könnte? Pflanzen sind ebenso Lebewesen wie Kühe, Schweine und Hühner....


Dazu gesagt: ich bin 22 und für die Todesstrafe!


----------



## legammler (10. April 2010)

wein n kinderschänder auf allen programmen um 20:15 ÖFFENTLICH hingerichtet wird denk ich das sichs die nächsten "zukünfitgen" kinderschänder nochmal etwas genauer überlegen werden !!!! deswegen ich find die signatur prima

arme tiere nehmen aber den abschaum der gesellschaft nach 3 jahren wegen guter führung entlassen ....


----------



## FallenAngel88 (10. April 2010)

P-bibi schrieb:


> Ey
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



deshalb EIN 15 jähriger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorda (10. April 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
*608 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
180 Mitglieder, 428 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*

Terrorda,
Drachin,
Jägerin der Nacht,
Unendlichkeit,
JackDRipper,
_Thuum_,
Charlees,
P-bibi,
Goylarna,
Abigayle,
Martok352,
FallenAngel88,
Chandra12,
Artharias,
SerpentSeal,
Lanzalot,
Kiséki,
Crush351,
Lell@Lordaeron,
_tirbl3_,
_shadylanes_,
Garhelt,
CoHanni,
Keokuka,
Cythereanna,
Shaxer,
Nephaston,
Giotto~,
Lamnosáh,
benni-88,
Sysa,
Cyntali,
StegOo,
awon,
Ilmano,
Maraster,
Jura500,
Lokiss,
Daishi/Hultarier,
KilJael,
DreiHaare,
kingstan,
Tyraila,
Samweisbilbo,
Manorus,
Christalsky,
Kirass,
Taldeor,
onkelzfan,
Aganihm,
Gratak,
dudgi,
_Kjarrigan_,
creikin,
Akanis,
Scarletwitch1,
_MrBlaki_,
Vanilecornet,
Fadalus,
Toterbayer,
minuba,
Minøtaurus,
Faradyn,
Wattie,
Stone2k,
Dietziboy,
Rasar,
_WolfofPain_,
Laxis,
Hilond,
Ramoulon,
shaaddonight,
xXavieXx,
Tristitia,
Mangakaa,
N0neLess,
Jaeson,
zarix,
Dachro,
Nerlur,
Maerad,
Taksoa,
Bluheim,
Azorian,
Satyriasis,
Krümmelkeks,
Nighthawk2001,
santalucia,
legammler,
_dopamin_,
Raicul,
oldman,
Paxton,
Esada,
Athurim,
The Suffer,
Growar,
Venthrax,
Buerzel,
Serephit,
grispy,
Sator,
Mofeist,
*Ahramanyu*,
Daryst,
Unsugg,
Grabo13,
TheStormrider,
Greav,
Merrick,
Rated,
ink0gnito,
Covardo,
John.D.Dorian,
kingkryzon,
Abrasa,
Marcore,
osbf,
Tatinos,
Tyranoxus,
Freakshiro,
NeonGate3,
EmAcht,
Alufolie,
klappi666,
Ogannon,
mINdhunTER81,
condor377,
Spicyone,
Fortune,
Rudixo,
Redcastle,
PhAm0,
Totebone,
Tohas,
Vincetorix,
Feuerwirbel,
SeBastian_0007,
kackaufdiebuffedmods,
Rocksta,
schäubli,
phio,
Krashka,
Dorlómin,
Skarj,
officer barbrady,
chrisbrall,
Randry,
Flansch,
blindhai,
Failadin,
Moarck,
Yarga,
KodiakderBär,
DesasterP,
Leang,
Fan,
red soil,
Ancestor,
Eventialos,
SchalomDestro,
2Paradox,
Heavyslayer,
Ramm,
Renamon002,
Jaffar Cake,
Gondrakk,
FarinUrlaub86,
Frostica,
usbdevice,
RoWone,
Tera-Froce,
Talismaniac,
Kairi12,
jacky,
Lucreziana,
Daelodon,
ExarDoom,
wulfmen,
Zuhlina
 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

BUFFED.DE STRESSTEST 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*[/font]


----------



## Kiséki (10. April 2010)

Irgendwie versteh ich die Eierantworten nicht.. ö.Ö


----------



## Crush351 (10. April 2010)

Kiséki schrieb:


> Irgendwie versteh ich die Eierantworten nicht.. ö.Ö



Schalte auf Pro7 und du wirst es verstehen^^


----------



## TheEwanie (10. April 2010)

11!!!


----------



## Lell@Lordaeron (10. April 2010)

Vanilecornet schrieb:


> omg und wieso bist du dann hier bist ein schönes vorbild



Ähmm, wieso darf ich nicht hier sein, oder darf ich ab jetzt nichtmal im Internet sein wenn die Loginserver down sind ?


----------



## Thuum (10. April 2010)

Der fliegende Hase fliegt!!!


----------



## FallenAngel88 (10. April 2010)

legammler schrieb:


> wein n kinderschänder auf allen programmen um 20:15 ÖFFENTLICH hingerichtet wird denk ich das sichs die nächsten "zukünfitgen" kinderschänder nochmal etwas genauer überlegen werden !!!! deswegen ich find die signatur prima
> 
> arme tiere nehmen aber den abschaum der gesellschaft nach 3 jahren wegen guter führung entlassen ....



nein werden sies sich nicht. weil sie oftmals krank sind..und in amerika gibts auch mörder obwohl bekannt ist, dass darauf die todesstrafe steht


----------



## TheEwanie (10. April 2010)

i fly!


----------



## WolfofPain (10. April 2010)

wer 11 sagt muss auch 13 sagen ^^


----------



## Taldeor (10. April 2010)

!!! WIE ICH RECHT HATTE!


----------



## P-bibi (10. April 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> deshalb EIN 15 jähriger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crush351 (10. April 2010)

Vergesst, was ich gesagt hab xD


----------



## Soramac (10. April 2010)

Ist hier jemand gestorben oder was ist hier grad los?


----------



## Terrorda (10. April 2010)

*DIE SERVER SIND WIEDER ONLINE!*


----------



## TheEwanie (10. April 2010)

raab hat abgekackt.


----------



## Terrorda (10. April 2010)

not...


----------



## Wattie (10. April 2010)

7 ist mehr als 3 111elf!!!


----------



## MrBlaki (10. April 2010)

Kjarrigan schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, du bist Veganer der Stufe 2000 der nichts isst was in irgendeiner Situation einen Schatten werfen könnte? Pflanzen sind ebenso Lebewesen wie Karotten, Kühe, Schweine und Kartoffeln....
> 
> 
> Dazu gesagt: ich bin 22 und für die Todesstrafe!



Aber wieso bist du für die Todesstrafe?
Das ist für diese gestörten doch nur eine schnelle Erlösung.
Lieber bis zum Tod im Knast verroten lassen unter der schlechtesten Bedingungen die möglich sind.
Einmal im Monat wirft man ein Kerblech in die Zelle womit er seine Fekalien in einen Eimer werfen darf.
Pro Tag gibts 3 Scheiben Brot und 3 mal was zu trinken, im Sommer auch 6 mal.
Finde ich viel besser.


----------



## Akanis (10. April 2010)

awon schrieb:


> raab hat abgekackt.




raab ist ein noob


----------



## Terrorda (10. April 2010)

Da verschreib ich mich Eiskalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (10. April 2010)

Ist echt Lustig wie hier im Sekundentakt neue Beiträge kommen. Geht man 2 Seiten zurück hat man erst 3 Minuten nach hinten gesehen^^.


----------



## Sator (10. April 2010)

Omg Der Vollassi im Finale.


----------



## yves1993 (10. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ist hier jemand gestorben oder was ist hier grad los?




*613 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 179 Mitglieder, 434 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*

Das passiert eben wenn jemand....oh wait! Wenn die LogInServer abkacken =/

Edit: Nein die Loginserver sind immernoch down.


----------



## Daishi/Hultarier (10. April 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> nein werden sies sich nicht. weil sie oftmals krank sind..und in amerika gibts auch mörder obwohl bekannt ist, dass darauf die todesstrafe steht



leider wahr


----------



## Terrorda (10. April 2010)

Ist doch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passiert doch so selten, dass hier soviel los ist ! ^_~


----------



## tirbl3 (10. April 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> deshalb EIN 15 jähriger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann bin ich ja auch beruhigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## P-bibi (10. April 2010)

Terrorda schrieb:


> *DIE SERVER SIND WIEDER ONILNE!*



Lüg nicht!
Deine Mama hat dir sicherlich beigebracht, dass sich das nicht gehört.
Auch wenn Diedrich Bonhoeffer meint Lügen wäre Ok. Nur vor dem Herrn nicht.
Hm. Was soll ich glauben? Ethik/Moral ist kompliziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kjarrigan (10. April 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Aber wieso bist du für die Todesstrafe?
> Das ist für diese gestörten doch nur eine schnelle Erlösung.
> Lieber bis zum Tod im Knast verroten lassen unter der schlechtesten Bedingungen die möglich sind.
> Einmal im Monat wirft man ein Kerblech in die Zelle womit er seine Fekalien in einen Eimer werfen darf.
> ...




ist aber sehr viel teurer als 3 Tage knast bis zur Verurteilung und dann eine Schnelle Exekution!


----------



## legammler (10. April 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> nein werden sies sich nicht. weil sie oftmals krank sind..und in amerika gibts auch mörder obwohl bekannt ist, dass darauf die todesstrafe steht



woher weißt du wieviele leute es durch die todesstrafe schon gelassen haben?


selbst wenn es nur 1 nem einzigen dadurch zu bunt wird hat man schon den zweck erfüllt   denn dieser eine könnte auch deine kinder vergewaltigen!


----------



## MrBlaki (10. April 2010)

Kjarrigan schrieb:


> ist aber sehr viel teurer als 3 Tage knast bis zur Verurteilung und dann eine Schnelle Exekution!



Hast auch wieder Recht.
Aber fände ich alle male besser ^^


----------



## Miný (10. April 2010)

Server wieder on ? JA oder NEIN ?


----------



## Terrorda (10. April 2010)

P-bibi schrieb:


> Lüg nicht!
> Deine Mama hat dir sicherlich beigebracht, dass sich das nicht gehört.
> Auch wenn Diedrich Bonhoeffer meint Lügen wäre Ok. Nur vor dem Herrn nicht.
> Hm. Was soll ich glauben? Ethik/Moral ist kompliziert
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (10. April 2010)

Kjarrigan schrieb:


> ist aber sehr viel teurer als 3 Tage knast bis zur Verurteilung und dann eine Schnelle Exekution!



da beweist du,dass du keinen plan hast.. in amerika sind sie oft 10 oder mehr jahre im knast und warten auf ihre hinrichtung


----------



## Thuum (10. April 2010)

Wie ich Marco Schreyl hasse der braucht für diese Entscheidungen immer Jahre...


----------



## Martok352 (10. April 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> nein werden sies sich nicht. weil sie oftmals krank sind..und in amerika gibts auch mörder obwohl bekannt ist, dass darauf die todesstrafe steht



ja, weil sie glauben "ich werd eh nicht erwischt, weil ich mach das alles soo imbahh, dass keiner draufkommt"...


----------



## legammler (10. April 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> nein werden sies sich nicht. weil sie oftmals krank sind..und in amerika gibts auch mörder obwohl bekannt ist, dass darauf die todesstrafe steht



woher weißt du wieviele leute es durch die todesstrafe schon gelassen haben?


selbst wenn es nur 1 nem einzigen dadurch zu bunt wird hat man schon den zweck erfüllt   denn dieser eine könnte auch deine kinder vergewaltigen!


----------



## StegOo (10. April 2010)

Jetzt macht halt das Dingen wieder an! Es ist Samstag, hier!


----------



## P-bibi (10. April 2010)

Schuhe für so kleine Drecksblagen für 35€ o.O
Wtf?!


----------



## ChAzR (10. April 2010)

verdammt nochmal es soll wieder funzen!! >.<

extra genug bier für heute nacht rangekarrt und es funzt net...

es nervt so^^


----------



## Hilond (10. April 2010)

Miný schrieb:


> Server wieder on ? JA oder NEIN ?



Eventuellerweise vielleicht nein? ^^


----------



## Martok352 (10. April 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> nein werden sies sich nicht. weil sie oftmals krank sind..und in amerika gibts auch mörder obwohl bekannt ist, dass darauf die todesstrafe steht



ja, weil sie glauben "ich werd eh nicht erwischt, weil ich mach das alles soo imbahh, dass keiner draufkommt"...


----------



## Miný (10. April 2010)

Server wieder on ? JA oder NEIN ?


----------



## tirbl3 (10. April 2010)

Kjarrigan schrieb:


> ist aber sehr viel teurer als 3 Tage knast bis zur Verurteilung und dann eine Schnelle Exekution!



Nein die meisten zum Todeverurteilten sitzen mehrere Jahre im Knast. Die Hinrichtung eines Menschen mit Verfahren und Gefängnisaufenthalt und der mehrfachen Überprüfung ob kein Justizirrtum vorliegt, kostet im Normalfall 1Mio US-Dollar.
Also billig ist da garnichts.

Ich bin gegen die Todesstrafe


----------



## Iratatsu (10. April 2010)

Kjarrigan schrieb:


> ist aber sehr viel teurer als 3 Tage knast bis zur Verurteilung und dann eine Schnelle Exekution!



Ahja, nur weil´s teurer ist soll man einen Menschen schnell töten?

Dann müssten alle Straftäter sofort getötet werden damit der Staat/die Welt keine Geldprobleme mehr hat?

Sehr vernünftig....


----------



## Wiikend (10. April 2010)

Also wenn ihr grad von Kinderschändern und todesstrafe redet...Wenn die Einsehen bzw ernsthaft einsehen ads es ein fehler war und sie es richtig bereuen bzw fast umkommen deswegen,dann sollte man keine todesstrafe anwenden(wenn man anwenden sagen soll)denn sie sind immernoch menschen..wenn in europa wow spielen verboten wäre und darauf die todesstrafe stehen würdest dus machen...die sucht siegt naja dummer vergleich aber so ist es


----------



## Martok352 (10. April 2010)

guter zeitvertreib...
lolo


----------



## FallenAngel88 (10. April 2010)

tirbl3 schrieb:


> Nein die meisten zum Todeverurteilten sitzen mehrere Jahre im Knast. Die Hinrichtung eines Menschen mit Verfahren und Gefängnisaufenthalt und der mehrfachen Überprüfung ob kein Justizirrtum vorliegt, kostet im Normalfall 1Mio US-Dollar.
> Also billig ist da garnichts.
> 
> Ich bin gegen die Todesstrafe



/sign


----------



## Wiikend (10. April 2010)

Also wenn ihr grad von Kinderschändern und todesstrafe redet...Wenn die Einsehen bzw ernsthaft einsehen ads es ein fehler war und sie es richtig bereuen bzw fast umkommen deswegen,dann sollte man keine todesstrafe anwenden(wenn man anwenden sagen soll)denn sie sind immernoch menschen..wenn in europa wow spielen verboten wäre und darauf die todesstrafe stehen würdest dus machen...die sucht siegt naja dummer vergleich aber so ist es


----------



## Abigayle (10. April 2010)

http://lustich.de/bilder/schilder/hodensauger/

So, lacht mal wieder!


----------



## Tyraila (10. April 2010)

Terrorda schrieb:


> *DIE SERVER SIND WIEDER ONLINE!*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orthrus (10. April 2010)

mmmh, das ist bestimmt nicht der LogIn-Server.

Warheit ist, die Dudu's raiden das Blizz-Headquarter...

Dudus raiden Blizz


----------



## StegOo (10. April 2010)

Wenden wir uns doch einfach mal wieder dem Theam des Fadens zu; Server an - Jetzt!


----------



## Garhelt (10. April 2010)

legammler schrieb:


> arme tiere nehmen aber den abschaum der gesellschaft nach 3 jahren wegen *guter führung* entlassen ....



Das ist ja überhaupt der Hammer. Viele Kinderschänder von denen man so liest sind -abgesehen von ihrer abartigen Neigung- ganz "normale" Menschen. Wie soll sich so ein Mensch im Knast denn bitte auch schlechter benehmen?! Das was ihn da rein gebracht hat, kann er ja wohl kaum fortführen. Also anders als bei z.B. Mord oder Körperverletzung. Hoffe es kommt rüber was ich meine.


----------



## TheEwanie (10. April 2010)

Blizzard unser in Frankreich,
gespielt werden deine Spiele,
Dein WoW komme,
Der Server gehe,
Wie in den USA so wie in Europa.
Unsere tägliche Daily gib uns heute,
und vergebe unseren Wipe,
wie auch wir vergeben unseren Raid.
Und führe uns nicht auf PServer,
sondern erlöse uns von den Flamern.
Denn dein ist das Spiel
und die Kraft in Ewigkeit.
Amen.


----------



## failrage (10. April 2010)

Miný schrieb:


> Server wieder on ? JA oder NEIN ?



Bei mir geht nicht mal der Login-Server ^^


----------



## Manconi (10. April 2010)

> Also wenn ihr grad von Kinderschändern und todesstrafe redet...Wenn die Einsehen bzw ernsthaft einsehen ads es ein fehler war und sie es richtig bereuen bzw fast umkommen deswegen,dann sollte man keine todesstrafe anwenden(wenn man anwenden sagen soll)denn sie sind immernoch menschen..wenn in europa wow spielen verboten wäre und darauf die todesstrafe stehen würdest dus machen...die sucht siegt naja dummer vergleich aber so ist es


nein ,das sind keine menschen .


----------



## Ilmano (10. April 2010)

ne nix geht, immernoch down


----------



## Nightpaladin (10. April 2010)

omg komm vom arbeiten wollte fix daily machen und dann ins bett und dann sowas -.-


----------



## Soramac (10. April 2010)

Ahramanyu findet das bestimmt hier alles gar nicht schön.


----------



## ChAzR (10. April 2010)

das amüsante an dieser geschichte ist, wenn man auf den link in der error meldung wärend dem login klickt findet man keinen artikel
gratz blizzlol


----------



## Wiikend (10. April 2010)

hahaha hab auf den link wegen den gesetzen geklickt und gesehen das einer son kommentar geschrieben hat das die so doof sind wer macht sowas schon mal auf profil geklickt unf ROOOOOOOOFFLL das hätt ich mir denken können xDD http://www.facebook.com/Killerlady16 [nichts gegen die person aber lolololol]


----------



## TheEwanie (10. April 2010)

sooo, und ab 00:00 uhr klag ich blizz an.


----------



## P-bibi (10. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ahramanyu findet das bestimmt hier alles gar nicht schön.



Ahra interessiert doch eh keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## astrozombie (10. April 2010)

Wo wir schon beim thema sind, der neue Freddy Krueger kommt bald im Kino


----------



## Crush351 (10. April 2010)

Wenn ich jtz am PC Musik anmach, müsst ich dann 1 Jahr warten, bis sich die Seite aktualisiert?^^


----------



## Ilmano (10. April 2010)

awon schrieb:


> sooo, und ab 00:00 uhr klag ich blizz an.



mach das bitte


----------



## Crush351 (10. April 2010)

Lass mal alle nach Anaheim fahren und demonstrieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abigayle (10. April 2010)

Wiikend schrieb:


> hahaha hab auf den link wegen den gesetzen geklickt und gesehen das einer son kommentar geschrieben hat das die so doof sind wer macht sowas schon mal auf profil geklickt unf ROOOOOOOOFFLL das hätt ich mir denken können xDD http://www.facebook.com/Killerlady16 [nichts gegen die person aber lolololol]



Facebook, never.... die kriegen mich net. Diese Datenklausäcke....


----------



## kevin92chen (10. April 2010)

ganz ehlich langsam geht mir das mit den loginservern aufn sack -.- ...


----------



## Thuum (10. April 2010)

Spiel 12 ist Merken!!!


----------



## Wattie (10. April 2010)

23?


----------



## Kiséki (10. April 2010)

Dass die Druiden das Blizzard-Hauptquartier raiden, halte ich auch für wahrscheinlich! ;D

Gief permanent tree!!!11eineinself!1!


----------



## Ilmano (10. April 2010)

langsam könnte blizz mal wieder nen gratis Tag rausrücken...


----------



## Leang (10. April 2010)

wusstet ihr das das wort "dudu" eig. eine beleidung ist?^^ zur classic zeit hieß das dump druid (vorwiegend auf englischsprachigen realms) wurde aber auf den deutschsprachigen eher vergessen...ja mir ist langweilig sonst würd ich des ned hier schreiben^^


----------



## Andurius (10. April 2010)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
WAS SOLL DER DRECK!!!!!
MITTEN IM ICC25, INTERNET VERRECKT UND MAN KOMMT NET MEHR REIN!!!! 
WENNS DAFÜR NET LANGSAM WIEDER PAAR FREITAGE GIBT BEKOMMEN DIE SÄCKE AUF DIE NÜSSE!!!
<--- GOES ENRAGE


----------



## star-fire (10. April 2010)

Thuum schrieb:


> Spiel 12 ist Merken!!!



Immerhin läuft noch was anständiges im Fernsehen^^


----------



## Kenji666 (10. April 2010)

Glaube Cata kommt
das chaos passt schon mal^^


----------



## FallenAngel88 (10. April 2010)

Kiséki schrieb:


> Dass die Druiden das Blizzard-Hauptquartier raiden, halte ich auch für wahrscheinlich! ;D
> 
> Gief permanent tree!!!11eineinself!1!



pff die schweine haben mir wieder nicht bescheid gesagt, dass ein druiden raid ansteht >.<


----------



## painschkes (10. April 2010)

*704 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
200 Mitglieder, 504 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*

_
Nicht schlecht :-)
_


----------



## star-fire (10. April 2010)

Andurius schrieb:


> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> WAS SOLL DER DRECK!!!!!
> MITTEN IM ICC25, INTERNET VERRECKT UND MAN KOMMT NET MEHR REIN!!!!
> WENNS DAFÜR NET LANGSAM WIEDER PAAR FREITAGE GIBT BEKOMMEN DIE SÄCKE AUF DIE NÜSSE!!!
> <--- GOES ENRAGE



Ich war auch mitten in nem Icc 25 Rnd Raid -.- Zu erst hats den Raidlead erwischt und danach hatte ich nen dc und bin nimmer reingekommen


----------



## Soramac (10. April 2010)

Mal überlegen warum sie nicht funktionieren ...

Ich hab es: 7 ist mehr als 3.

So, d.h ...






nichts.


----------



## P-bibi (10. April 2010)

Ich hab so ein schlaues WoW Buch. Ich glaub es ist Zeit es zu lesen.


----------



## Manconi (10. April 2010)

> Lass mal alle nach Anaheim fahren und demonstrieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


OK ,bin dabei kann ich direkt ne runde Eishockey gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## legammler (10. April 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> nein werden sies sich nicht. weil sie oftmals krank sind..und in amerika gibts auch mörder obwohl bekannt ist, dass darauf die todesstrafe steht



woher weißt du wieviele leute es durch die todesstrafe schon gelassen haben?


selbst wenn es nur 1 nem einzigen dadurch zu bunt wird hat man schon den zweck erfüllt   denn dieser eine könnte auch deine kinder vergewaltigen!


----------



## ChAzR (10. April 2010)

Wiikend schrieb:


> hahaha hab auf den link wegen den gesetzen geklickt und gesehen das einer son kommentar geschrieben hat das die so doof sind wer macht sowas schon mal auf profil geklickt unf ROOOOOOOOFFLL das hätt ich mir denken können xDD http://www.facebook.com/Killerlady16 [nichts gegen die person aber lolololol]



olololololol ein troll mit tauren spuren xD


----------



## astrozombie (10. April 2010)

Was gibts denn so im Tv, bin grad zu faul selber zu schauen, gebt mir mal n guten tip


----------



## Wiikend (10. April 2010)

*Wie geil ist dass denn xDDDDDDDDDDd
*

*In London/GB ist es illegal, Ehefrauen nach 21 Uhr zu schlagen. [Dieses Gesetz sollte dazu beitragen, die hohe Zahl der nächtlichen Ruhestörungen in London zu verringern.],*

* In Alaska ist es nicht nur strafbar, vom Flugzeug aus nach einem Elch zu schauen, sondern auch, einen lebenden Elch aus einem sich bewegenden Flugzeug zu stoßen. Daneben ist es verboten, Elchen alkoholische Getränke zu geben.*


*In Frankfort, Kentucky ist es verboten, auf die Krawatte eines Polizisten zu schiessen.*


*Hawaii: Einwohner welche kein Boot besitzen, können bestraft werden. Es ist verboten sich einen Penny ins Ohr zu stecken.*


*In San Francisco dürfen Personen die als hässlich eingestuft werden, nicht die Strasse entlanggehen.*

Edit: nochwas dazugetanxDD

*In MontIn Nova Scotia, Kanada zieht furzen während des Rauchens eine Geldstrafe von $100 nach sich.*
ich kann nichtmehr meien güte xDDDDDD


----------



## Crush351 (10. April 2010)

Manconi schrieb:


> OK ,bin dabei kann ich direkt ne runde Eishockey gucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Okay, dann sind wir schonmal 2. Wer will noch? xD


----------



## star-fire (10. April 2010)

legammler schrieb:


> woher weißt du wieviele leute es durch die todesstrafe schon gelassen haben?
> 
> 
> selbst wenn es nur 1 nem einzigen dadurch zu bunt wird hat man schon den zweck erfüllt denn dieser eine könnte auch deine kinder vergewaltigen!



epic fail? Werd du mal umgebracht wegen was, wofür du eigentlich nichts kannst.. o.O


----------



## Metzelkoch (10. April 2010)

Kommt ein Mann besoffen nach hause und hat nen Schaaf unterm Arm .... geht in das schlachfzimmer wo seine Frau schläft und sagt ..... "Das Schwein fick ich wenn du keine Zeit hast". Das bekommt seine Frau mit und sagt : " du hast doch nen Scharf unterm Arm !" Da sagt der Mann zu seiner Frau : " Wer redet denn mit dir !???? 	^^^^^^


----------



## Zaziki (11. April 2010)

Ich hab noch ne alte 2 gb Festplatte im Keller, ich glaub ich hol die raus und spende es der Fa. Blizzard. Wenn paar Leute mitmachen können sich die armen vielleicht 'n paar neue Server basteln.


----------



## Orthrus (11. April 2010)

seufz... wie bekommt man den embed-player hier rein?


----------



## ChAzR (11. April 2010)

Wiikend das ist krass ;DDD

stimmen die wirklich oder haste die "erfunden" bzw aus nem jerk forum?


----------



## Crush351 (11. April 2010)

so...0:00. Wer wollte jtz Blizz anklagen?^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (11. April 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Lass mal alle nach Anaheim fahren und demonstrieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ooooder auch nicht.


Ach ja, was die Diskussion über doe Todesstrafe angeht, haben wir dafür nicht einen Thread im Gott und die Welt? Dieses Thema hier ist an sich für Small Talk offen, so etwas zieht leicht am Gedankenursprung vorbei.


----------



## Shaila (11. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weiss nicht mehr wo sie herkommt, ist ja mal Klasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thuum (11. April 2010)

So ich hab mir alles gemerkt! Ihr auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaexxDesign (11. April 2010)

Schaut halt "Schlag den Raab".

Sabine steht auf Depeche Mode ! Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAzR (11. April 2010)

Zockt wer ne runde wc1 mit mir? wenn wow schon net geht können wir ja ma so richtig back 2 da roots gehn =)


----------



## star-fire (11. April 2010)

Juhu eine Neue Nachricht in Login Bildschirm


----------



## Martok352 (11. April 2010)

LFM Blizz-Center-Frankreich 1000er
Suchen noch 50 Tanks 350 Healer und 599 dd
/w Martok


----------



## Wattie (11. April 2010)

Seid Blizzard bei Activision hockt is nix mehr mit Frei-Tagen


----------



## Thuum (11. April 2010)

Martok352 schrieb:


> LFM Blizz-Center-Frankreich 1000er
> Suchen noch 50 Tanks 350 Healer und 599 dd
> /w Martok


Hier bin DD!

Edit: Kann auch Healen habe Dual Spec!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (11. April 2010)

Ping


----------



## Crush351 (11. April 2010)

/w Martok Was droppt´n da so schönes?


----------



## Martok352 (11. April 2010)

LFM Blizz-Center-Frankreich 1000er
Suchen noch 50 Tanks 350 Healer und 598 dd
/w Martok


----------



## Abigayle (11. April 2010)

So, ich hab Hunger und die LoginServer gehen immer noch nicht. Mein Mann, der Schweinehund hat den ganzen Abend vor meiner Nase gezockt, wollte gerade den Server wechseln, es wird KEIN REALM in der Realmliste angezeigt. Entnervt ist er raus.

So, nun zu euch: Ich hab Kohldampf. Vorschläge fürn Miternachtsimbiss?


----------



## Leang (11. April 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/150046-kein-mittwoch-und-dein-server-ist-trodzdem-down/


mh, warum nicht sowas hier wär doch auch sinnvoll anstatt den hier  zu öffnen oder? *g*


----------



## astrozombie (11. April 2010)

Und Regina Halmig war mal auf ner Umbra et Imago DVD, die steht auf son Zeug


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. April 2010)

http://status.wow-europe.com/de/alert



> SERVERALERT:Update (00:00 CEST): Zur Zeit wird massiv an einer zeitnahen Lösung für den aktuellen Login-Server Ausfall gearbeitet. Wir werden dazu regelmäßige Updates zum Stand der Dinge herausgeben, bis das Problem gelöst wurde.
> 
> Wir entschuldigen uns für die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten.


hier kann man die aktuellen loginnachrichten abrufen


----------



## kackaufdiebuffedmods (11. April 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> ja genau und die todesstrafe ist auch was ganz tolles ne? unrecht mit unrecht bekämpfen ist ganz fein..ihr solltet mal euer hirn einsetzen. ich will kinderschänder nicht verteidigen aber sie töten oder quälen ist sicher keine lösung. man kann sie auf ne einsame insel schicken oder was weiß ich was. aber eure aussagen zeugen einfach nur von dummheit



Jaja, und da kommen wieder die Obernörgler, die an allem was auszusetzen haben und sich selbst für die Klügsten halten.

Was die wenigsten wissen: Im Knast geht es den Kinderschändern so richtig schön an den Kragen - und zwar durch die Mithäftlinge, die Kinderschänder demütigen und quälen, wo es nur geht. Und die Aufseher machen alle Augen zu. Da wünscht sich mancher Kinderschänder die Todesstrafe zurück, dann wäre ihm Vieles erspart geblieben.

Für Strafe ist also gesorgt. Was fehlt, ist die öffentliche Brandmarkung der Haftentlassenen wie in den USA. Dort kann man im Internet nachschauen, wie die Kinderschänder in einem auszuwählenden Gebiet heißen, wie sie aussehen (mit Foto) und wo genau sie wohnen. Das muss auch in Deutschland eingeführt werden!


----------



## Martok352 (11. April 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> /w Martok Was droppt´n da so schönes?



pls sagen ob tank healer dd...
die droppen gratis-tage...


----------



## TheGui (11. April 2010)

Martok352 schrieb:


> LFM Blizz-Center-Frankreich 1000er
> Suchen noch 50 Tanks 350 Healer und 598 dd
> /w Martok



da is doch sicher der Q Kopf vom Vorstand locked >_>


----------



## Silverbull (11. April 2010)

Ihr habt alle so richtig einen and er klatsche und lange weile nur weil mal wieder kein wow zu spielen ist^^


----------



## star-fire (11. April 2010)

Müssen die armen Informatiker von Activision nun auch 24. Stunden lang arbeiten?


----------



## Dugana (11. April 2010)

inv! bin Pala tank

Gs von 5849 ^^


----------



## Crush351 (11. April 2010)

Bin DD...inv! xD


----------



## Tweetycat280 (11. April 2010)

wird nicht mit Raid der enrage Timer von Activision ist zu kurz


----------



## Martok352 (11. April 2010)

LFM Blizz-Center-Frankreich 1000er
Suchen noch 50 Tanks 350 Healer und 598 dd
NICHTS LOCKED... und ich wer vllt auch nix ninjan *gg*
/w Martok


----------



## Wiikend (11. April 2010)

ChAzR schrieb:


> Wiikend das ist krass ;DDD
> 
> stimmen die wirklich oder haste die "erfunden" bzw aus nem jerk forum?



Die stimmen xDD

Mfg Wiikend xDD


----------



## Kiséki (11. April 2010)

Chips mit Käse, kurz in die Mikrowelle.. mjamjam!!


----------



## yanno (11. April 2010)

hier palaheiler


----------



## astrozombie (11. April 2010)

Biste auch im Rl Palatank? Krass XD


----------



## Martok352 (11. April 2010)

LFM Blizz-Center-Frankreich 1000er
Suchen noch 49 Tanks 350 Healer und 597 dd
nix locked...
/w Martok


----------



## Andurius (11. April 2010)

Martok352 schrieb:


> LFM Blizz-Center-Frankreich 1000er
> Suchen noch 50 Tanks 350 Healer und 599 dd
> /w Martok



Bring meine ganze Gilde mit, das wird nen Zwangsraid....
Wir haben den Gearscore: Enrage gegen Blizzard


----------



## Kiséki (11. April 2010)

Achja, ich würd gern den Plündermeister machen =D


----------



## Leang (11. April 2010)

Furykrieger meldet sich zum dienst^^


----------



## Elsterglanz (11. April 2010)

mein schöner samstagabend na denen schreib ich doof an den briefkasten


----------



## larxenus (11. April 2010)

INV bin Heal Paladin :>


----------



## Tennissen (11. April 2010)

star-fire schrieb:


> epic fail? Werd du mal umgebracht wegen was, wofür du eigentlich nichts kannst.. o.O



ÖÖÖhm... ich wollt mich ja hier nicht einmischen... aber versteh ich Dich Recht dass das eine Straftat ist die man unbeabsichtigt begeht???


----------



## Martok352 (11. April 2010)

lolo^^
gogo... bald voll...
LFM Blizz-Center-Frankreich 1000er
 Suchen noch 49 Tanks 349 Healer und 597 dd
 nix locked...
/w Martok


----------



## star-fire (11. April 2010)

kackaufdiebuffedmods schrieb:


> Für Strafe ist also gesorgt. Was fehlt, ist die öffentliche Brandmarkung der Haftentlassenen wie in den USA. Dort kann man im Internet nachschauen, wie die Kinderschänder in einem betroffenen Gebiet heißen, wie sie aussehen (mit Foto) und wo genau sie wohnen. Dass muss auch in Deutschland eingeführt werden!


----------



## Crush351 (11. April 2010)

Btw, hab auch heal-specc^^


----------



## Charlees (11. April 2010)

BIn beim Eishockey dabei!


----------



## Vøte (11. April 2010)

Es ist mitunter schon sehr bemerkenswert welche Themenvielfalt sich entwickelt wenn Samstag gegen Mitternacht die Loginserver ausfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist schon ne schöne Menge an Lesern!


----------



## yanno (11. April 2010)

hab nen dudu tank ganz frisch darf der mit


----------



## astrozombie (11. April 2010)

Ich bin im RL nur stoffi, aber dafür nen Steinewurfskill von 400! inv!


----------



## wowz124 (11. April 2010)

ÎNV mage mit 5,6k gs! ich bin (k)ein Ninja !


----------



## Miný (11. April 2010)

*695 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 213 Mitglieder, 482 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*


----------



## Martok352 (11. April 2010)

wir sollten wirklich Aerie Peak wiedermal besuchen!!!^^


----------



## Thuum (11. April 2010)

Mein Kumpel kann als Tank mitkommen. Der hat aber nur 1337 Gs!

Würde das trotzdem reichen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drachin (11. April 2010)

/w martok inv pls^^
 bin dd und bring noch haufenweise Wollpullover meiner Mum mit als Verbände. Ich mag die Dinger nicht.


----------



## Tarnhamster (11. April 2010)

> Zur Zeit wird *massiv* an einer zeitnahen Lösung für den aktuellen Login-Server Ausfall gearbeitet.






Ob sie wohl massiv daran arbeiten weil das Forum massiv zugemüllt wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manconi (11. April 2010)

> BIn beim Eishockey dabei!



sehr schön ,dann brauchen wir auch kein wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## larxenus (11. April 2010)

*Higurashi no naku koro ni intro anhör* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im mom macht mir das Forum hier zu Lesen mehr spaß als Wow xD


----------



## ChAzR (11. April 2010)

Wiikend schrieb:


> Die stimmen xDD
> 
> Mfg Wiikend xDD



fett^^ 
ich hock die ganze zeit im mumble und höre zu wie meine gildies bgs etc machen :/ hätte ich mich doch bloß net ausgeloggt bzw wow geschlossen und winamp und firefox zu checken..ich könnt kotzen


----------



## Garhelt (11. April 2010)

Porthos schrieb:


> bist du nicht sauber in der Birne Kinderschänder normale Menschen abgesehen von ihrer Neigung ?
> 
> Kinderschänder sind das letzte , Todesstrafe ist für die eigendlich noch zu milde .
> 
> Kinderschänder als Menschen hinzustellen , am besten wäre es sowas wie Dich gleich mit zu killen.



Ok, offensichtlich kam NICHT an was ich meine.
Mir ging es, wie im Zitat hervorgehoben, um den Begriff: wegen guter Führung.
Sich an einem Kind zu vergehen, ist in höchstem Maße unmenschlich. Es ging hier um die Beschreibung wie sich so jemand in anderen Bereichen seines Lebens gibt. Einkaufen gehen, mit den Nachbarn reden...sowas eben.

Es war in keinster Weise gemeint, das ich so jemanden tatsächlich als Menschen bezeichne, denn hier stimme ich mit einem großen Teil meiner Vorposter überein: das SIND KEINE Menschen und ich hätte weiß Gott nichts dagegen wenn für ein derartiges Vergehen Folter und Todesstrafe wieder auf den Plan rücken.

Gab mal eine Frau, die dem Vergewaltiger ihrer kleinen Tochter das Gesicht mit nem Lötkolben bearbeitet hat. Hat ihm irgendwas wie Kinderschänder oder so in die Stirn eingebrannt. DAS ist gerecht. Sie wurde natürlich verurteilt. *Ironie an* Ein Hoch auf die Rechtsprechung *Ironie aus*

Denke mal das war jetzt weit deutlicher.


----------



## Martok352 (11. April 2010)

Thuum schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel kann als Tank mitkommen. Der hat aber nur 1337 Gs!
> 
> Würde das trotzdem reichen?
> 
> ...



blizz-center is so easy wie pdk nh also... wieso nicht =D...

LFM Blizz-Center-Frankreich 1000er
 Suchen noch 48 Tanks 349 Healer und 597 dd
 nix locked...
 /w Martok


----------



## star-fire (11. April 2010)

Tennissen schrieb:


> ÖÖÖhm... ich wollt mich ja hier nicht einmischen... aber versteh ich Dich Recht dass das eine Straftat ist die man unbeabsichtigt begeht???


----------



## Abigayle (11. April 2010)

So, hab mich entschlossen, morgen bleibt WoW aus protest aus. Will ins Kino... Wer will mit?


----------



## Arnorns (11. April 2010)

kackaufdiebuffedmods schrieb:


> Jaja, und da kommen wieder die Obernörgler, die an allem was auszusetzen haben und sich selbst für die Klügsten halten.
> 
> Was die wenigsten wissen: Im Knast geht es den Kinderschändern so richtig schön an den Kragen - und zwar durch die Mithäftlinge, die Kinderschänder demütigen und quälen, wo es nur geht. Und die Aufseher machen alle Augen zu. Da wünscht sich mancher Kinderschänder die Todesstrafe zurück, dann wäre ihm Vieles erspart geblieben.
> 
> Für Strafe ist also gesorgt. Was fehlt, ist die öffentliche Brandmarkung der Haftentlassenen wie in den USA. Dort kann man im Internet nachschauen, wie die Kinderschänder in einem betroffenen Gebiet heißen, wie sie aussehen (mit Foto) und wo genau sie wohnen. Dass muss auch in Deutschland eingeführt werden!



dummerweise ist eine säule unserer rechtsprechung die 2. chance. strafe ist lediglich als strafe zu sehn, die, nach dem sie abgesessen ist, das weitere leben nicht mehr beeinflussen sollte. jeder macht mal einen fehler und sollte nach seiner freilassung die chance haben ein halbwegs normales leben zu führen. schließlich is ja nich jeder serientäter. und wenn doch gibts immernoch die sicherheitsverwahrung...
KEIN vergehen und KEINE strafe darf dem täter menschenrechte absprechen, auch sollte man als strafe nicht das ansetzen was man doch eben noch verurteilt hat (z.b. todesstrafe bei mord oder folter bei kinderschändern, was weiß ich...)


----------



## Thuum (11. April 2010)

So das erste Matchballspiel für hans Martin!


----------



## star-fire (11. April 2010)

Tennissen schrieb:


> ÖÖÖhm... ich wollt mich ja hier nicht einmischen... aber versteh ich Dich Recht dass das eine Straftat ist die man unbeabsichtigt begeht???



Nunja aber Die Todesstrafe ist in Deutschland nun auch illegal... außerdem denke ich, dass pädophilie eher eine Krankheit ist aber es braucht eben regeln in der Gesellschaft


----------



## Thuum (11. April 2010)

So das erste Matchballspiel für Hans Martin!

Edit: Sry für Doppelpost hatte kleinen Lag :/


----------



## P-bibi (11. April 2010)

Ich will zocken man!


----------



## Martok352 (11. April 2010)

Abigayle schrieb:


> So, hab mich entschlossen, morgen bleibt WoW aus protest aus. Will ins Kino... Wer will mit?



welcher film??? =)


----------



## Kiséki (11. April 2010)

Zock an deiner Freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## astrozombie (11. April 2010)

Ich war eben erst im Kino. Kampf der Titanen in 3D, is sehr zu empfehlen, geh da rein


----------



## Nephaston (11. April 2010)

Thuum schrieb:


> Hier bin DD!
> 
> Edit: Kann auch Healen habe Dual Spec!



Ubar l33th4x dd mit m4221ve T4nkskillz und H347sp3ck bietet mit e.p.e.e.n-skill xxl und 3 fantastiliarden dps such anschluss an Activision Hardmode um Blizz zu retten und um uns Free days zu bescheren


----------



## kobayashi55 (11. April 2010)

in der Hoffnung alles Richtig gemacht zu haben, war ich gerade beim Arbeitsamt und habe mich für unbegrenztes AG II angemeldet, meinem Chef auf den Tisch geck... und allen meinen Freunden geschrieben, dass ich sie hasse und nie wieder sehen will. 

Dann war ich beim Döner um die Ecke und hab eine Flatrate mit Bringdienst bis an den PC-Tisch gestartet.

Habe mein Auto verkauft und meinen Hund ins Tierheim zum Einschläfern gebracht.

War beim Mediamarkt und habe mir ein Headset gekauft, was ich mir mit TS 3 Implementierung an den Kopf nähen lies.

Jetzt muss ich noch schnell dem örtlichen Getränkehändler meinen Haustürschlüssel vorbei bringen und dann bin ich schon on!

Nur für den Fall das der Log In gleich wieder Klappt^^


----------



## Abigayle (11. April 2010)

Martok352 schrieb:


> welcher film??? =)



Hmmm, was läuft denn? Bin net auf dem neusten Stand...


----------



## Abigayle (11. April 2010)

Martok352 schrieb:


> welcher film??? =)



Hmmm, was läuft denn? Bin net auf dem neusten Stand...


----------



## Abigayle (11. April 2010)

Doppelpost wegen Fehler im Browser, sorry!


----------



## Slayed (11. April 2010)

Martok352 schrieb:


> LFM Blizz-Center-Frankreich 1000er
> Suchen noch 49 Tanks 350 Healer und 597 dd
> nix locked...
> /w Martok



Low Bob Furor Krieger würde sich anschließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iratatsu (11. April 2010)

larxenus schrieb:


> *Higurashi no naku koro ni intro anhör*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr schöner Anime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Könnt Ich mir jetzt glatt wieder angucken ^^


----------



## Andurius (11. April 2010)

Ok, bringt zum Blizz Raid 
5 Tanks
12 Heiler 
28 DD's 
und
Komplett For the Horde
mit.
For the Horde hab ich mir kurz von Mogic ausgeliehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crush351 (11. April 2010)

Tripple Post! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiséki (11. April 2010)

hihi, ja.. da teilen wir beide das gleiche gute und göttliche Schicksal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @ Abigayle


----------



## Martok352 (11. April 2010)

kobayashi55 schrieb:


> in der Hoffnung alles Richtig gemacht zu haben, war ich gerade beim Arbeitsamt und habe mich für unbegrenztes AG II angemeldet, meinem Chef auf den Tisch geck... und allen meinen Freunden geschrieben, dass ich sie hasse und nie wieder sehen will.
> 
> Dann war ich beim Döner um die Ecke und hab eine Flatrate mit Bringdienst bis an den PC-Tisch gestartet.
> 
> ...



schon gecheckt, ob eh an deinem pc alles auf imbahh stand is???


----------



## Leang (11. April 2010)

Kiséki schrieb:


> Zock an deiner Freundin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn ich eine hät würd ichs machen aber zur zeit glücklicher single^^


----------



## Wattie (11. April 2010)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Doppelpost wegen Fehler im Browser, sorry!



du bist ne frau dann den neuen mit robert-ich finde jedes loch-pattinson 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok352 (11. April 2010)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Hmmm, was läuft denn? Bin net auf dem neusten Stand...



weiß auch grad ned... hmmm... eben nachgucken^^


----------



## Charlees (11. April 2010)

An alle die Action lieben ---> From Paris with Love der Film klingt vlt nicht so aber ein Actionfeuerwerk ohnegleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (zum thema Kino)


----------



## astrozombie (11. April 2010)

wie schon gesagt, Kampf der Titanen is recht nett, sonst gibt es nix besonderes


----------



## Skipmann (11. April 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Btw, hab auch heal-specc^^


red dich nit raus du bist kank 

ICH srog dann für grünes feuer


----------



## Wiikend (11. April 2010)

* Lee County:*
 Nach Sonnenuntergang dürfen keine Erdnüsse verkauft werden.

Allgemein:
Falsche Bärte sind verboten, wenn sie Gelächter in der Kirche verursachen können.

 Salz auf Eisenbahnenschienen zu streuen wird mit der Todesstrafe bestraft.

 Bären-Wrestling ist verboten.

hahahah
Wenn Sie von einem Räuber oder Kriminellen angegriffen werden, dürfen Sie sich nur mit den gleichen Waffen verteidigen, über die der Angreifer verfügt.

* Mohave County:*
 Ein Dekret verordnet, dass jeder der eine Seife stiehlt, sich damit waschen muss, bis sie verbraucht ist.
ich kann netmehr vor lachen xDDDD

* Pocatello:*
 Ein Gesetz aus dem Jahre 1912 verbietet das Tragen von versteckten Waffen. Es sei denn, einige davon sind sichtbar.


----------



## Tyraila (11. April 2010)

Martok352 schrieb:


> lolo^^
> gogo... bald voll...
> LFM Blizz-Center-Frankreich 1000er
> Suchen noch 49 Tanks 349 Healer und 597 dd
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin DD - stell sogar TISCH mit KEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKSEN


----------



## TheEwanie (11. April 2010)

Extra für euch Produziert: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=44Pr4KFPytw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kiséki (11. April 2010)

Ach, schon Rousseau hat immer nur mit einer Hand seine "speziellen" Bücher gelesen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gibt sicherlich auch One-Player-Games 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok352 (11. April 2010)

wie viele add ons habt ihr alle eig so???
ich bin jz knapp an den 200


----------



## P-bibi (11. April 2010)

Ich schärf jetzt meine Klinge.


----------



## Crush351 (11. April 2010)

Skipmann schrieb:


> red dich nit raus du bist kank
> 
> ICH srog dann für grünes feuer




Sollt das jtz "Tank" oder "Krank" heißen?

Falls es "Tank" heißen soll...hab mich als *DD* und heal gemeldet...


----------



## TheEwanie (11. April 2010)

And Again for fun:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=44Pr4KFPytw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fumika (11. April 2010)

Woot Raid auf blizzard zentrale ? ihr seid doch verrückt hab gehöhrt die haben Hogger am Portal stehen !! ab da is eh ende : /


----------



## Skipmann (11. April 2010)

P-bibi schrieb:


> Ich schärf jetzt meine Klinge.



jo sollte tank heißen sory


----------



## astrozombie (11. April 2010)

Nich das Frankreich abstürzt wenn wir da alle aufschlagen, oder es gibt n riesen Lag und ne million Verkehrstote. So gesehen is mir das zu heiß....


----------



## Ridgster (11. April 2010)

zum Thema Todesstrafe:

einfachste Lösung wäre doch:

billige Variante:
Hoden entfernen-->keine Libido-->keine Sexualvergehen an Kindern mehr

aufwendigere Variante:
Hypothalamus entfernen-->völlige Gefühls/Emotionslosigkeit-->Zombie-->keine Sexualvergehen an Kindern mehr

selbst wenn es eine Krankheit ist...

andre Menschen sind auch krank und kämpfen dagegen an...

Am Besten wäre allerdings wenn es bessere Sozialhilfen gäbe für sozialschwache Familien, von denen bekannt ist dass familiäre Probleme vorliegen
so könnte man Prevention betreiben, da Pädophilie oftmals durch Kindheitstraumata entstehen...

MFG Der Möchtegern Ethiker und Philosoph 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miný (11. April 2010)

ohh lol ey wann geht wow wieder ..... diese lucker die noch in wow drin sind BAAAH!!


----------



## Fumika (11. April 2010)

Na ja was solls bin als warri Tank dabei schickt scho ma n hexer und 2 druids los hab den flugpunkt da nicht ;P


----------



## yanno (11. April 2010)

toll meine frau ist noch drin ich nicht sooon mist


----------



## Tyraila (11. April 2010)

seid wann besteht heut eig schon das problem mit dem einlogg gedöns?


----------



## star-fire (11. April 2010)

Ridgster schrieb:


> Am Besten wäre allerdings wenn es bessere Sozialhilfen gäbe für sozialschwache Familien, von denen bekannt ist dass familiäre Probleme vorliegen
> so könnte man Prevention betreiben, da Pädophilie oftmals durch Kindheitstraumata entstehen...
> 
> MFG Der Möchtegern Ethiker und Philosoph
> ...



Therapie, Sicherheitsverwahrung ftw... muss ja nich gleich umbringen sein, oder die Störung der Resozialisierung solcher Menschen


----------



## Martok352 (11. April 2010)

seit 21 uhr ca


----------



## Iratatsu (11. April 2010)

Tyraila schrieb:


> seid wann besteht heut eig schon das problem mit dem einlogg gedöns?



schon den ganzen lieben tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wiikend (11. April 2010)

Und weils so schön ist
Nur zum Spaß jemand einen Ball an den Kopf zu werfen ist verboten.

Wenn Sie aus oder von einem Gebäude springen, werden Sie mit dem Tode bestraft.

Ich glaube das sind die besten von allen 

* Topsail Beach:
 * Einem Hurrikane ist es nicht erlaubt, die Stadtgrenze zu überschreiten.*
 
 Barber:*
 Kämpfe zwischen Hunden und Katzen sind verboten.


----------



## Tyraila (11. April 2010)

ohha


----------



## Arnorns (11. April 2010)

Garhelt schrieb:


> Ok, offensichtlich kam NICHT an was ich meine.
> Mir ging es, wie im Zitat hervorgehoben, um den Begriff: wegen guter Führung.
> Sich an einem Kind zu vergehen, ist in höchstem Maße unmenschlich. Es ging hier um die Beschreibung wie sich so jemand in anderen Bereichen seines Lebens gibt. Einkaufen gehen, mit den Nachbarn reden...sowas eben.
> 
> ...



herrgott was bin ich froh das solche stammtisch-möchtegernrichter nie etwas zur rechtsprechung zu sagen haben werden...
elementarer grundsatz der menschenwürde ist, das man sie keinem absprechen kann, egal was auch immer er getan hat.
zweitens hat jeder mensch ein recht auf unversehrtes leben, ob das nun hinter gittern stattfindet oder nicht hat nichts zu sagen. KEIN vergehen rechtfertigt folter oder die todesstrafe.
und betreffend der frau, dieser "großen heldin der lynchjustiz": wenn ich george w. bush "kriegstreiber" auf die stirn brenne, werde ich dann nich wegen körperverletzung verurteilt? eben doch. und gleiches trifft auch auf das von dir genannte beispiel zu. auch wenn die tat vielleicht für den ein oder andern stammtischbruder eine "gute" tat gewesen sein mag, eine straftat ist es dennoch.


----------



## P-bibi (11. April 2010)

Skipmann schrieb:


> jo sollte tank heißen sory



What the fuck? Wollt ich gar nicht wissen.
Medicinal Fried Chicken <-- Sehen müsst!


----------



## Wowler12345 (11. April 2010)

Kampf der Titanen, ist naja ein bisschen zu wenig Action!


Achso und nicht zu vergessen:




































































Die Server sind immernoch down!


----------



## Kenji666 (11. April 2010)

Wie? sind noch welche on?Oo 
dachte der server is down hmmm:/


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (11. April 2010)

Wiikend schrieb:


> Und weils so schön is



wo hast du die alle her?


----------



## Soramac (11. April 2010)

Ist es jetzt auch verboten, sich den Kopf an der Decke anzuhauen?... ist mir eben passiert, so was ist echt nicht schön.


----------



## -mamon- (11. April 2010)

Also ich bin bei der Todesstrafe bei Pädophilen ein wenig vorsichtig, nicht das ich das gutheißen würde, aber das ganze ist nicht so einfach.

Wir haben z.B. vor Jahren Homosexualität auch als Krankheit angesehen und haben die Leute dafür bestraft was sie sind, vieleicht sehen wir das irgendwann bei Pädophilen ähnlich?


----------



## tirbl3 (11. April 2010)

so dann mal gute nacht euch allen, dass wird in der nächsten zeit eh nichts mehr, da geh ich lieber schlafen^^

gute nacht und euch noch viel spaß beim warten :-)


----------



## Orthrus (11. April 2010)

Hogger an der Tür....? Sag mir lieber wo Ghostcrawler gelegt werden kann....


----------



## star-fire (11. April 2010)

Arnorns schrieb:


> herrgott was bin ich froh das solche stammtisch-möchtegernrichter nie etwas zur rechtsprechung zu sagen haben werden...
> elementarer grundsatz der menschenwürde ist, das man sie keinem absprechen kann, egal was auch immer er getan hat.
> zweitens hat jeder mensch ein recht auf unversehrtes leben, ob das nun hinter gittern stattfindet oder nicht hat nichts zu sagen. KEIN vergehen rechtfertigt folter oder die todesstrafe.
> und betreffend der frau, dieser "großen heldin der lynchjustiz": wenn ich george w. bush "kriegstreiber" auf die stirn brenne, werde ich dann nich wegen körperverletzung verurteilt? eben doch. und gleiches trifft auch auf das von dir genannte beispiel zu. auch wenn die tat vielleicht für den ein oder andern stammtischbruder eine "gute" tat gewesen sein mag, eine straftat ist es dennoch.



Iwi klingt das logisch und ich denk ma das das stimmt was du sagst.
/signed


----------



## angelosus (11. April 2010)

blizz raiden würde ich abraten nicht das es wieder heißt der böse deutsche will in frankreich einmarschieren


----------



## yanno (11. April 2010)

jo sind nur die login server die wollen nicht mehr 
alle wollen gleichzeitig rein


----------



## yanno (11. April 2010)

jo sind nur die login server die wollen nicht mehr 
alle wollen gleichzeitig rein


----------



## Petersburg (11. April 2010)

Martok352 schrieb:


> lolo^^
> gogo... bald voll...
> LFM Blizz-Center-Frankreich 1000er
> Suchen noch 49 Tanks 349 Healer und 597 dd
> ...



Ich bin Pala, darf ich mit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crush351 (11. April 2010)

Weiß zufällig wer, wie das Lied von http://z0r.de/1314 heißt?^^


----------



## Martok352 (11. April 2010)

Orthrus schrieb:


> Hogger an der Tür....? Sag mir lieber wo Ghostcrawler gelegt werden kann....


Ghostcrawler is deeeerrr.... wart eben.....
ähmm... gleich hab ich's... steht in meinem Atlas Loot...
16te Boss =)


----------



## Menthos (11. April 2010)

Hm, ich teile euch jetzt mal (unnützes) wissen mit:
-Reis hat mehr Gene als der Mensch

-Zwei Drittel der Menschen halten beim Küssen die Nase rechts

-Lucky Lucke hat 1982 mit dem Rauchen aufgehört

-Während die Mauer fiel, saß Angela Merkel in der Sauna

-Männer bekommen öfter Schluckauf als Frauen

-Psychiater begehen doppelt so viele Selbstmorde als ihre Patienten

-Mohammed gilt als der häufigste Name der Welt

-Eisbären sind Linkshänder

-Alexander der Große war 1,50m groß

wollt ihr mehr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thuum (11. April 2010)

FU Pro7 ihr überzieht schon wieder mit Schlag den Raab!!!


----------



## Tyraila (11. April 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Kampf der Titanen, ist naja ein bisschen zu wenig Action!
> 
> 
> Achso und nicht zu vergessen:
> ...




DIE SERVER SIND ON!!
nur die login server nicht -.-


----------



## -mamon- (11. April 2010)

Arnorns schrieb:


> herrgott was bin ich froh das solche stammtisch-möchtegernrichter nie etwas zur rechtsprechung zu sagen haben werden...
> elementarer grundsatz der menschenwürde ist, das man sie keinem absprechen kann, egal was auch immer er getan hat.
> zweitens hat jeder mensch ein recht auf unversehrtes leben, ob das nun hinter gittern stattfindet oder nicht hat nichts zu sagen. KEIN vergehen rechtfertigt folter oder die todesstrafe.
> und betreffend der frau, dieser "großen heldin der lynchjustiz": wenn ich george w. bush "kriegstreiber" auf die stirn brenne, werde ich dann nich wegen körperverletzung verurteilt? eben doch. und gleiches trifft auch auf das von dir genannte beispiel zu. auch wenn die tat vielleicht für den ein oder andern stammtischbruder eine "gute" tat gewesen sein mag, eine straftat ist es dennoch.


Dito


----------



## FallenAngel88 (11. April 2010)

Arnorns schrieb:


> herrgott was bin ich froh das solche stammtisch-möchtegernrichter nie etwas zur rechtsprechung zu sagen haben werden...
> elementarer grundsatz der menschenwürde ist, das man sie keinem absprechen kann, egal was auch immer er getan hat.
> zweitens hat jeder mensch ein recht auf unversehrtes leben, ob das nun hinter gittern stattfindet oder nicht hat nichts zu sagen. KEIN vergehen rechtfertigt folter oder die todesstrafe.
> und betreffend der frau, dieser "großen heldin der lynchjustiz": wenn ich george w. bush "kriegstreiber" auf die stirn brenne, werde ich dann nich wegen körperverletzung verurteilt? eben doch. und gleiches trifft auch auf das von dir genannte beispiel zu. auch wenn die tat vielleicht für den ein oder andern stammtischbruder eine "gute" tat gewesen sein mag, eine straftat ist es dennoch.



lass gut sein hier sind zuviele leute die nicht denken WOLLEN...hier bringt vernunft nix mehr...btw wurde von unserem netten mod schon erwähnt, dass es für dieses thema einen thread gibt


----------



## Martok352 (11. April 2010)

Menthos schrieb:


> Hm, ich teile euch jetzt mal (unnützes) wissen mit:
> -Reis hat mehr Gene als der Mensch
> 
> -Zwei Drittel der Menschen halten beim Küssen die Nase rechts
> ...



mehrrrr...


----------



## Miný (11. April 2010)

I will play WoW! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crush351 (11. April 2010)

Man kann nicht seinen Ellbogen lecken.














75% haben in diesen Moment versucht, ihren Ellbogen zu lecken.


----------



## astrozombie (11. April 2010)

> Weiß zufällig wer, wie das Lied von http://z0r.de/1314 heißt?^^



Das is leicht:
Dead and Alive - you spin me round (like a record)


----------



## Arnorns (11. April 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> lass gut sein hier sind zuviele leute die nicht denken WOLLEN...hier bringt vernunft nix mehr...btw wurde von unserem netten mod schon erwähnt, dass es für dieses thema einen thread gibt



oh, sorry, hatte ich wohl überlesen bzw. mich zu spät eingeklinkt.
wie dem auch sei, ich bin fast froh dass wenigstens ein paar meiner meinung sind...


----------



## Wattie (11. April 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig wer, wie das Lied von http://z0r.de/1314 heißt?^^



rofl


----------



## Manconi (11. April 2010)

> Wir haben z.B. vor Jahren Homosexualität auch als Krankheit angesehen und haben die Leute dafür bestraft was sie sind, vieleicht sehen wir das irgendwann bei Pädophilen ähnlich?


Was ist denn bitte bei dir los ? Sowas wird nie als normal angesehen ,hoffe ich !


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (11. April 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig wer, wie das Lied von http://z0r.de/1314 heißt?^^


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck7xsMMc3po


----------



## AdamsApfel (11. April 2010)

immer noch down m am wollte das Nobel Event abschließen 1 Erfolg noch -.-


*bild entfernt*


----------



## Andurius (11. April 2010)

Miný schrieb:


> I will play WoW!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



maybe ..... but i want to play NOW


----------



## FallenAngel88 (11. April 2010)

Arnorns schrieb:


> oh, sorry, hatte ich wohl überlesen bzw. mich zu spät eingeklinkt.
> wie dem auch sei, ich bin fast froh dass wenigstens ein paar meiner meinung sind...



ja dafür wurde mir hier sogar schon per pm mord angedroht <.< ich will jetzt keine namen nennen..der wurde eh schon gemeldet


----------



## DerHutmacher (11. April 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig wer, wie das Lied von http://z0r.de/1314 heißt?^^



http://z0r.de/index/


----------



## Chillers (11. April 2010)

star-fire schrieb:


> Nunja aber Die Todesstrafe ist in Deutschland nun auch illegal... außerdem denke ich, dass pädophilie eher eine Krankheit ist



Ja, aber wenn dein Kind davon betroffen sein sollte, denkst du ganz fix anders, ich schwör.

Mal offtopic. Wir haben alle Hunger, fast jede/r mag´Pfannkuchen und es ist mal wieder Zeit für *Chillers hervorragendes Pannekokenrezept - auch geeignet für Kochnoobs.*

Ich war leidenschaftlicher Pfannkuchenfan, nur klebten mir die Dinger immer in der Pfanne fest oder sie waren innendrin noch halbroh.

DAS ultimative Rezept:

250 ml Buttermilch

125 g Mehl

4 Eier

Prise Salz


That´s it. Reicht so für ca. 8 Pfannkuchen bei kleiner Pfanne.

Wer es süß mag: Puderzucker oder Nutella/Ahornsirup/Honig druff.

Pikant:

Teig mit Paprika/Curry würzen. Oder Schinken vorher kurz anbraten, dann Teig ´rein.
Oder Käse einstreuen.

Oder oder oder....mit Sardellen habe ich das noch nicht ausprobiert...hm.....

Merke gerade, dass ich Hunger bekomme.


----------



## Zangoran (11. April 2010)

Wer des englischen mächtig ist und etwas zum lachen haben will:

Fuck my Life

Ne amerikanische Seite die fiese Lebenssituationen zeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Have fun


----------



## dopamin (11. April 2010)

4chan regelt


----------



## Crush351 (11. April 2010)

Danke für die Antworten^^


----------



## P-bibi (11. April 2010)

Miný schrieb:


> I will play WoW!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



What a schlechtes English!


----------



## Menthos (11. April 2010)

-Ein Mann produziert täglich 104millionen Spermien -> etwa 1200 pro sekunde

-Jeder sechste Internist in Deutschland wurde schon mal von patienten verprügelt

-Daniel Düsentrieb machte 180 Erfindungen

-In Alaska gibt es fast so viele Flugzeuge wie Autos

-Fünf Kilo Oliven ergeben ca. 1 Liter Olivenöl

-Der 78-jährige Spanier Justo Gallego Martinez baut seit 40 Jahren allein eine Kirche.


----------



## Crush351 (11. April 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pqIUzVMl-I <3 xD


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (11. April 2010)

Dann werf ich mal die Frage in den nonsense Thread:
Kennt jmd Rucka Rucka Ali? http://www.youtube.com/user/ruckaruckatv?blend=1&ob=4 (hammergeile songparodien)


----------



## Wowler12345 (11. April 2010)

Naja ich weiß was passiert ist, aber ich darf es auch nicht sagen, nur ein kleiner Tipp: 244123414113523525252362525423748949


----------



## astrozombie (11. April 2010)

> I will play WoW!


die frage ist: When? ;-)


----------



## Wiikend (11. April 2010)

Okay nen paar sind von facebook googeln allerdings hilft ( xD )
Der link von den neuen ist 
http://www.sinnlose-gesetze.de/
im ernst da kann man nicht wiederstehen zu lachenxDD


----------



## star-fire (11. April 2010)

Tyraila schrieb:


> DIE SERVER SIND ON!!
> nur die login server nicht -.-



Gott mit dem ersten satz hast du mich irgendwie schockiert ;D das war gemein


----------



## Abigayle (11. April 2010)

http://www.kochbar.de/rezept/anzeigen/index/id/2300/Buletten-Meterbrotsandwich_mit_Crispy_Bacon_Salat_und_Remoulade.html

Hehe, leeeecker!


----------



## FallenAngel88 (11. April 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Ja, aber wenn dein Kind davon betroffen sein sollte, denkst du ganz fix anders, ich schwör.
> 
> Mal offtopic. Wir haben alle Hunger, fast jede/r mag´Pfannkuchen und es ist mal wieder Zeit für *Chillers hervorragendes Pannekokenrezept - auch geeignet für Kochnoobs.*
> 
> ...



anderes rezept:
auf ein ei kommen 2 EL zucker und 1 EL mehl..schmeckt auch super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiséki (11. April 2010)

Interessant @ Menthos.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man weiß echt sovieles nicht ö.ö

Ich raide mal mein Bett.. ö.ö


----------



## Fumika (11. April 2010)

Ghostcrawler legen ? omg sry den legt mann normalerweise mit nem banktwinkraid findet ihr an posi 43/76 in der küche is seinen hasenpantoffeln ;P


----------



## AdamsApfel (11. April 2010)

MUSSTE LACHEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## angelosus (11. April 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig wer, wie das Lied von http://z0r.de/1314 heißt?^^



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SquDZZB-28U


----------



## astrozombie (11. April 2010)

ich hab was verdammt gruseliges: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdShzYpa6i8


----------



## star-fire (11. April 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Man kann nicht seinen Ellbogen lecken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



xD ich bin einer von ihnen... mist


----------



## Martok352 (11. April 2010)

Menthos schrieb:


> -Ein Mann produziert täglich 104millionen Spermien -> etwa 1200 pro sekunde
> 
> -Jeder sechste Internist in Deutschland wurde schon mal von patienten verprügelt
> 
> ...



more! =)


----------



## Tyraila (11. April 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> ja dafür wurde mir hier sogar schon per pm mord angedroht <.< ich will jetzt keine namen nennen..der wurde eh schon gemeldet



lol?


----------



## Menthos (11. April 2010)

-Elefanten wachsen ihr ganzes Leben lang

-Afri-Cola war bis zum Zweiten-Weltkrieg das meist verkaufte Colagetränk in Deutschland

-Bis 1903 enthielt entheilt 1 Liter Cola ca. 250milligramm Kokain

-120 Wassertroffen füllen einen Teelöffel

-Fische können Herpes bekommen


----------



## Andurius (11. April 2010)

DIE SERVER SIND ON



















































DIE LOGIN SERVER NICHT 






























IST DAS WAS NEUES??























NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT


----------



## tirili (11. April 2010)

boa is das öde


----------



## Martok352 (11. April 2010)

Menthos schrieb:


> -Elefanten wachsen ihr ganzes Leben lang
> 
> -Afri-Cola war bis zum Zweiten-Weltkrieg das meist verkaufte Colagetränk in Deutschland
> 
> ...



more!^^


----------



## P-bibi (11. April 2010)

Ich hab auch eins:
Windpocken sind Herpes in der Fresse.


----------



## Crush351 (11. April 2010)

Das Urin von Katzen leuchtet im dunklen...
Wer untersucht sowas eig? xD


----------



## FallenAngel88 (11. April 2010)

P-bibi schrieb:


> Ich hab auch eins:
> Windpocken sind Herpes in der Fresse.



laut einer schweiter werbung haben 40% der schweizer genital-herpes


----------



## Menthos (11. April 2010)

-Ratten können nicht Kotzen -> Darum funktioniert Rattengift so gut

-Pro Tag werden in Deutschland ca. 363Millionen Zigaretten geraucht

-Blitze bewegen sich von Unten nach Oben

-Krokodile fressen Steine um tiefer tauchen zu können

-Katzenurin leuchtet unter Schwarzlicht
*
-Der Schauspieler John Wayne hieß eingentlich Marion Morrison*


----------



## Ridgster (11. April 2010)

In Deutschland ist es verboten, mit einer Pappnase, einem falschen Bart oder einem bemalten Gesicht an einer öffentlichen Versammlung und Aufzügen teilzunehmen. Ein Verstoß gegen dieses Vermummungsverbot kann Sie für 12 Monate ins Gefängnis bringen oder Sie eine Geldstrafe kosten.

ey zuuuuu behindert XD


----------



## Tyraila (11. April 2010)

Ridgster schrieb:


> In Deutschland ist es verboten, mit einer Pappnase, einem falschen Bart oder einem bemalten Gesicht an einer öffentlichen Versammlung und Aufzügen teilzunehmen. Ein Verstoß gegen dieses Vermummungsverbot kann Sie für 12 Monate ins Gefängnis bringen oder Sie eine Geldstrafe kosten.
> 
> ey zuuuuu behindert XD


lol?


----------



## P-bibi (11. April 2010)

Menthos schrieb:


> -Katzenurin leuchtet unter Schwarzlicht*
> 
> *



Des Weiteren macht er, laut Southpark, high.


----------



## Grünesherz (11. April 2010)

die sollten ihre Putzfrau entlassen wen die staubsaugen muss zieht sie wahrscheinlich den Server Stecker


----------



## Idiocracy (11. April 2010)

kackaufdiebuffedmods schrieb:


> Was die wenigsten wissen (...)
> 
> ... dass Du Blödsinn schreibst. Zu viel Law & Order geschaut? Pädophile/Vergewaltiger unterliegen besonderen Sicherheitsvorkehrungen und werden nicht mit "normalen" Gefangenen in einem Trakt, geschweigedenn in einer Zelle untergebracht. Das ist nicht mal in Arnie- oder George-Town so ... Desweiteren weiß das gewöhnliche Fußvolk (normalen Wärter) in der Regel nicht, weswegen welcher Gefangene einsitzt aufgrund von Geheimhaltung. Der Gefangene weiß nichts vom Wärter und der Wärter weiß nichts vom Gefangenen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crush351 (11. April 2010)

Gummibärchen sind uneheliche Kinder eines Waschbären, der schon seit Jahren eine sehr menschenfeindliche Frisur hat.

Quelle: http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Gummib%C3%A4rchen


----------



## Ridgster (11. April 2010)

*Sinnlose Gesetze aus Frankreich* *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Staatsgesetze:*

Zwischen 08:00h und 20:00h muss mind. 70% der im französischen Radio gespielten Musik von französischen Interpreten sein.

In französischen Zügen ist das Küssen verboten.

Kein Schwein darf von seinem Besitzer den Namen "Napoleon" erhalten.


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Stadtgesetze:*

*Antibes:*
Es ist verboten, französische Polizisten oder Polizeifahrzeuge zu fotografieren. Selbst wenn diese nur im Hintergrund zu erkennen sind.

*Paris:*
Ein Aschenbecher wird als tödliche Waffe betrachtet.


Immer weiter!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## altermeinnameistvergeben (11. April 2010)

Ridgster schrieb:


> In Deutschland ist es verboten, mit einer Pappnase, einem falschen Bart oder einem bemalten Gesicht an einer öffentlichen Versammlung und Aufzügen teilzunehmen. Ein Verstoß gegen dieses Vermummungsverbot kann Sie für 12 Monate ins Gefängnis bringen oder Sie eine Geldstrafe kosten.
> 
> ey zuuuuu behindert XD



is karneval dann illegal?


----------



## Menthos (11. April 2010)

-In den Casinos in Las Vegas sind keine Uhren zu sehen 

-Vor hundert Jahren war ein Deutscher mit 26 ausgewachsen, heute mit 18.

-In Texas ist es verboten Graffiti auf fremde Kühe zu sprühen

-Bugs Bunny hieß zunächst Happy Rabbit

-Männergehirne sind 14% schwerer als Frauengehirne

-Idefix heißt in England Dogmatix


----------



## Wiikend (11. April 2010)

Bei Straßenbeleuchtung ist es verboten, Nachtfalter zu jagen.

 Das Abschlecken von Kröten ist verboten.

 Es ist ein Verbrechen von Hunden, sich im Umkreis von 547 Metern zu einer Kirche aufzuhalten. Das verstoßen gegen dieses Gesetz wird mit einer Strafe von $ 500 und/oder 6 Monate Gefängnis bestraft.

Ich find die echt zu gut xDD


----------



## onkelzfan (11. April 2010)

Benutzungsordnung für Toiletten in Sachsen-Anhalt 

Gesetz- und Verordnungsblatt für das Land Sachsen-Anhalt, 4.Jahrgang, Magdeburg, den 01.April 1993, Nr. 15 (BoA)

§ 1 Definition
Der Abort, umgangssprachlich auch Toilette genannt, besteht aus einem trichterförmigen Porzellanbecken zur Aufnahme der Exkremente mit einem klappbaren, auf dem Sitzrand angebrachten Sitzstück.

§ 2 Anwendungsbereich
Diese Benutzungsordnung gilt für die Darmentleerung in allen Aborten in Behörden, Dienststellen und öffentlichen Gebäuden des Landes Sachsen-Anhalt

§ 3 Sitzgebot
Die Toilette darf nur im Sitzen benutzt werden. Die stehende Benutzung ist nur an Urinalen erlaubt. Deren Benutzung ist in der Benutzungsordnung für Urinale (BoU) geregelt.

§ 4 Vorbereitungen
Vor dem Hinsetzen auf das Sitzstück sind die Beinkleider bis zu den Knien herunterzuschieben.

§ 5 Sitzposition
Der Benutzer setzt sich unter gleichzeitigem Anheben der Oberbekleidungsstücke so tief in die Hocke, bis das Gesäß in die Sitzaufnahme einrastet. Das Gewicht des Körpers ist gleichmässig, gleichseitig verteilt, der Oberkörper leicht nach vorn geneigt. Die Ellenbogen ruhen auf dem Muskelfleisch der Oberschenkel, der Blick ist frei geradeaus gerichtet.

§ 6 Darmentleerung
Unter ruhigem Ein- und Ausatmen drängt der Benutzer unter gleichmäßigem Anspannen der Bauchmuskulatur den ausscheidungsreifen Inhalt des Mastdarms bei gleichzeitigem Entspannen des Afterschließmuskels in den dafür vorgesehenen Durchbruch des Porzellanbeckens. Die Äußerung von gutturalen Stimmlauten, umgangssprachlich auch Ächzen oder Stöhnen bezeichnet, ist auf das absolut notwendige Maß zu beschränken.

§ 7 Sichtkontrolle
Nach beendeter Prozedur steht der Benutzer auf, macht eine Drehung um 180° nach links und nimmt eine Sichtkontrolle der Exkremente vor. Bei Auffälligkeiten ist eine Stuhlprobe sicherzustellen und an das nächstliegende Gesundheitsamt zu übersenden.

§ 8 Reinigung des Rektums
Der dafür vorgesehenen Einrichtung sind Reinigungsfähnchen (14x10cm, einlagig) in ausreichender Stückzahl, höchstens jedoch 5, zu entnehmen. Das Reinigungsfähnchen wird mit dem Daumen und Zeigefinger der rechten Hand erfasst und von hinten der Reinigungszone, das ist der Bereich zwischen den Gesäßbacken, zugeführt. Das Reinigungsfähnchen wird unmittelbar vor den äußeren Geschlechtsorganen fest an den Körper gedrückt und mit einer ziehenden Bewegung bis unmittelbar vor das Steißbein geführt. Dieser Vorgang wird solange wiederholt, bis mindestens ein Blatt sauber erscheint, sofern dazu nicht die Verwendung von mehr als 5 Reinigungsfähnchen erforderlich ist. Im Bedarfsfall sind die Reinigungsfähnchen beidseitig !!! zu benutzen. Die benutzten Reinigungsfähnchen dürfen nicht mitgenommen werden, sondern sind ebenfalls in das Prozellanbecken zu entsorgen.

§ 9 Reinigung des Aborts
Nach Benutzung des Aborts ist zwingend die Spülung zu betätigen. Eine Delegierung dieser Tätigkeit an andere ist ausdrücklich verboten. Nach dem Spülvorgang verbleibende Exkrementanhaftungen sind mit der dafür vorgesehenen Reinigungsbürste manuell zu entfernen.

§ 10 Verlassen des Aborts
Vor dem Verlassen der Entleerungskabine sind die Beinkleider wieder in die Ausgangsposition zu bringen. Bei Auftreten unangenehmer Gerüche ist das Öffnen einer Lüftungsklappe angezeigt. Eine abschliessende Reinigung der Handinnenflächen wird anheimgestellt.

§ 11 Inkrafttreten
Diese Benutzungsordnung tritt am Tag nach ihrer Veröffentlichung in Kraft


----------



## star-fire (11. April 2010)

Grünesherz schrieb:


> die sollten ihre Putzfrau entlassen wen die staubsaugen muss zieht sie wahrscheinlich den Server Stecker



xD plausible erklärung
/sign


----------



## MasterXoX (11. April 2010)

([H-c]Felidae) ersma ausziehen hier
(necron) mach webcam an
([H-c]Felidae) hab nur die socken ausgezogen
(necron) jajajaja *on.nier*


----------



## Idiocracy (11. April 2010)

kackaufdiebuffedmods schrieb:


> Was die wenigsten wissen (...)



... dass Du Blödsinn schreibst. Zu viel Law & Order geschaut? Pädophile/Vergewaltiger unterliegen besonderen Sicherheitsvorkehrungen und werden nicht mit "normalen" Gefangenen in einem Trakt, geschweigedenn in einer Zelle untergebracht. Das ist nicht mal in Arnie- oder George-Town so ... Desweiteren weiß das gewöhnliche Fußvolk (normalen Wärter) in der Regel nicht, weswegen welcher Gefangene einsitzt aufgrund von Geheimhaltung. Der Gefangene weiß nichts vom Wärter und der Wärter weiß nichts vom Gefangenen. 



Ja!!! Mittelalter FTW!! Ketzt sie! Stellt sie auf den Marktplatz und verbrennt sie öffentlich!! Sorry, aber so ein Dummfug. Was ändert das an der Problematik? In asiatischen oder muslimischen Ländern werden Leuten die Hände abgehackt für Diebstahl und trotzdem passiert es immer wieder. Wer krank ist, oder arm, dem bietet sich oft kein Weg aus seiner Lage.

_Bisschen nachdenken vor dem posten ..._
[/QUOTE]


----------



## kackaufdiebuffedmods (11. April 2010)

Arnorns schrieb:


> dummerweise ist eine säule unserer rechtsprechung die 2. chance. strafe ist lediglich als strafe zu sehn, die, nach dem sie abgesessen ist, das weitere leben nicht mehr beeinflussen sollte. jeder macht mal einen fehler und sollte nach seiner freilassung die chance haben ein halbwegs normales leben zu führen. schließlich is ja nich jeder serientäter. und wenn doch gibts immernoch die sicherheitsverwahrung...
> KEIN vergehen und KEINE strafe darf dem täter menschenrechte absprechen, auch sollte man als strafe nicht das ansetzen was man doch eben noch verurteilt hat (z.b. todesstrafe bei mord oder folter bei kinderschändern, was weiß ich...)



Da ist wohl die Rechtsprechung der letzten Jahre an Dir vorbeigegangen. 

Immer öfter wird dauerhaft weggesperrt. Und das ist richtig so. Denn gerade bei Kinderschändern hat sich herausgestellt, dass die Rückfallgefahr signifikant und erschreckend hoch ist, so dass ein "Vergessen" oder Verschweigen der früheren Untaten hochgradig fahrlässig wäre.

Und ich finde es immer wieder amüsant, dass diejenigen, die die Menschenrechte der Opfer zutiefst verletzt haben, dann plötzlich auf ihre eigene Menschenrechte pochen, wenn sie dafür bestraft werden sollen.


----------



## Srygs1 (11. April 2010)

Schönen Abend^^,

Themenwechsel..

Wenn ein Bauer seine Ziegen haut .... isser dann ein Mähdrescher?

Wenn der Polizist sagt Papiere und ich Schere hab ich dann gewonnen?


----------



## Idiocracy (11. April 2010)

... dass Du Blödsinn schreibst. Zu viel Law & Order geschaut? Pädophile/Vergewaltiger unterliegen besonderen Sicherheitsvorkehrungen und werden nicht mit "normalen" Gefangenen in einem Trakt, geschweigedenn in einer Zelle untergebracht. Das ist nicht mal in Arnie- oder George-Town so ... Desweiteren weiß das gewöhnliche Fußvolk (normalen Wärter) in der Regel nicht, weswegen welcher Gefangene einsitzt aufgrund von Geheimhaltung. Der Gefangene weiß nichts vom Wärter und der Wärter weiß nichts vom Gefangenen. 



Ja!!! Mittelalter FTW!! Ketzt sie! Stellt sie auf den Marktplatz und verbrennt sie öffentlich!! Sorry, aber so ein Dummfug. Was ändert das an der Problematik? In asiatischen oder muslimischen Ländern werden Leuten die Hände abgehackt für Diebstahl und trotzdem passiert es immer wieder. Wer krank ist, oder arm, dem bietet sich oft kein Weg aus seiner Lage.

_Bisschen nachdenken vor dem posten ..._


----------



## Gurkyy (11. April 2010)

als der Mensch entdeckte das die Kuh Milch gibt, wonach suchte er da eigentlich??!!


----------



## Eltoro73 (11. April 2010)

P-bibi schrieb:


> Des Weiteren macht er, laut Southpark, high.



îhhhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ridgster (11. April 2010)

*Sinnlose Gesetze aus Israel* *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Staatsgesetze:*
Samstags ist das Ausdrücken von Pickeln auf der Nase verboten.

Wird eine illegale Radiostation 5 oder mehr Jahre betrieben, so ist die Radiostation danach nicht mehr illegal. 

Eine mobile Sterilisationsklinik zu betreiben ist ein Verstoß. Es wird als Hausieren betrachtet.

Bären dürfen nicht an den Strand mitgenommen werden.

An Wochenenden ist weder helles Licht noch laute Stimmen erlaubt

ahhhhh wie lang muss ich noch so ne Kacke raussuchen Blizzard?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crush351 (11. April 2010)

Das Feuerzeug wurde vor den Streichholz erfunden.


----------



## Chillers (11. April 2010)

P-bibi schrieb:


> Des Weiteren macht er, laut Southpark, high.



Das mal ausprobieren unbedingt ich muss.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (11. April 2010)

Die Spielen bei Blizz halt gern:
"Wer bekommt den Schraubendreher tiefer in die Server...."


----------



## P-bibi (11. April 2010)

Ich komm rein!!!!!!


----------



## Debuffed (11. April 2010)

Ich will ja die gehaltvolle Unterhaltung nicht stören, aber man kommt wieder ins Game ^^


----------



## Thuum (11. April 2010)

Och der arme Stefan hat leider verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manorus (11. April 2010)

BIN DRINNEN!


----------



## Andurius (11. April 2010)

ES GEHT WIEDER


----------



## Srygs1 (11. April 2010)

Da kann ich mithalten!

Sinnlose Gesetze aus Arkansas (USA) 


 Ein Gesetz verbietet es dem Arkansas River höher als bis zur Brücke der Hauptstraße in Little Rock zu steigen.
 Ein Mann seine Frau verprügeln darf, solange er dies nicht öfter als einmal im Monat tut.
 Sonntags nach 13 Uhr dürfen keine Kühe mehr in Little Rock über die Main Street geführt werden.
 In Eureka dürfen Männer mit Schnauzer überhaupt keine Frauen küssen.
 Wer in den Straßen von Little Rock fröhlich vor sich hin flirtet, muss mit einer Haftstrafe von 30 Tagen rechnen.


----------



## dopamin (11. April 2010)

Login hat grad gefunzt nur so btw.
& Hans Martin hat 2mio € gewonnen


----------



## C0deX (11. April 2010)

Log in geht wieder


----------



## Crush351 (11. April 2010)

P-bibi schrieb:


> Ich komm rein!!!!!!



Ich auch! Ich auch!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crush351 (11. April 2010)

Und gleich is hier wieder zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (11. April 2010)

Thuum schrieb:


> Och der arme Stefan hat leider verloren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stefan raab ftw...trotzdem


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## astrozombie (11. April 2010)

Ich geh jetzt nimmer ins spiel, ich fand die diskussion hier nur so lustig


----------



## Menthos (11. April 2010)

-BMW nennt sich in China >BOA MA< was soviel bedeutet wie ´kostbares Pferd´

-Es gibt 85 verschiedene Arten eine Krawatte zu binden

-Der Orgasmus einen Schweines dauert 30 Minuten

-´Milka´ ist eine Abkürzung aus den Wörtern: "Milch" und "Kakao"

-Die Vorwahl von Russland ist 007

-Botox hilft gegen Migräne

-42% der Deutschen machen am liebsten in Deutschlad urlaub

*-Aus einer Boing747 lassen sich 6 Millionen Bierdosen machen*


----------



## kingkryzon (11. April 2010)

dopamin schrieb:


> Login hat grad gefunzt nur so btw.
> & Hans Martin hat 2mio € gewonnen



ich glaub der is schwul nur "freunde" dabei


----------



## star-fire (11. April 2010)

JAAAA BLIZZ HAT UNS ERHÖHRT!! THX FÜR DIE UNTERHALTSAME ZEIT @ Buffed


----------



## wowjenkie (11. April 2010)

Drin.. damn und ich wollte doch grad pennen gehen^^ na ja dan eben nicht^^


----------



## MaexxDesign (11. April 2010)

Na so ein Zufall:
Schlag den Raab vor ner Minute zuende und schon geht WoW wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ridgster (11. April 2010)

einer geht noch^^

*Sinnlose Gesetze aus China* *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Staatsgesetze:*
Ertrinkende Menschen dürfen nicht gerettet werden, weil dies ein Eingriff in ihr Schicksal wäre

In Hongkong darf den geschwätzigen Schülern der Mund mit Pflastern zugeklebt 
werden


----------



## wowz124 (11. April 2010)

hey wisst ihr was?? ich kann mcih einloggen!!!!!!


----------



## Tyraila (11. April 2010)

ja tll nu wo ich ins bett gehen wollt :X


----------



## Wiikend (11. April 2010)

DAs beste war als stefang rad unfall hatte xD


----------



## Menthos (11. April 2010)

Oh, dann brauch ja keiner mehr mein Unnützen wissen x)


----------



## altermeinnameistvergeben (11. April 2010)

ok dann sind die unterhaltung wohl beendet cya

edit: schlag den raab is zuende und wow geht wieder der admin wollte wohl nur zuende gucken.


----------



## Abigayle (11. April 2010)

Ein Witz zum Abschluss des Dilemmas:

"Du Papa, wie schreibt man Sex - mit x oder mit ks?"
Papa: Mit x." 
"Du Papa, wie schreibt man Sperma - mit b oder mit p?"
Papa: "mit p" 
"Du Papa, wie schreibt man Vorhaut - mit t oder mit d?"
Papa: "Ja sapperlot noch mal, was schreibst denn Du da für einen Aufsatz mit 7 Jahren in der 2. Klasse?"
"Unser Lehrer hat gesagt, wir sollen als Hausaufgabe einen Aufsatz über unseren Hund schreiben."
Papa: "So, dann lies doch mal vor."
"Unser Hund ist sex Jahre alt und wenn wir mit ihm fortfahren, sperma ihn hinten rein, damit es ihn beim Bremsen nicht vorhaut".


----------



## Arnorns (11. April 2010)

kackaufdiebuffedmods schrieb:


> Da ist wohl die Rechtsprechung der letzten Jahre an Dir vorbeigegangen.
> 
> Immer öfter wird dauerhaft weggesperrt. Und das ist richtig so. Denn gerade bei Kinderschändern hat sich herausgestellt, dass die Rückfallgefahr signifikant und erschreckend hoch ist, so dass ein "Vergessen" oder Verschweigen der früheren Untaten hochgradig fahrlässig wäre.
> 
> Und ich finde es immer wieder amüsant, dass diejenigen, die die Menschenrechte der Opfer zutiefst verletzt haben, dann plötzlich auf ihre eigene Menschenrechte pochen, wenn sie dafür bestraft werden sollen.



1. wird NIE ohne ausführliche prüfung durch mehrere psychologen dauerhaft weggesperrt, 2. hat in der regel JEDER verurteilte die chance, nach einer gewissen zeit freigelassen zu werden selbst wenn er zu lebenslang ohne vorzeiitige haftentlassung nach 15 jahren verurteilt wird. sicherungsverwahrung wird in der regel während der haftzeit bei besonderen vorkommnissen angesetzt bzw. nach der verurteilung während der haftzeit geprüft ob diese zulässig ist.

außerdem poche ich auf menschenrechte ALLER menschen, ohne jemals welche verletzt zu haben. also stell mich doch bitte nicht auf stufe mit verbrechern...


----------



## Thuum (11. April 2010)

Wiikend schrieb:


> DAs beste war als stefang rad unfall hatte xD


Guck dir mal an wie viele Videos es davon auf Youtube gibt ^^


----------



## Chillers (11. April 2010)

Menthos schrieb:


> Oh, dann brauch ja keiner mehr mein Unnützen wissen x)



Japp, wir sind erlöst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (11. April 2010)

Komischer Zufall....

Pro7..... Kanditat gewinnt 2Mio... wutsch... LOGIN geht wieder...

Fall für Gallileo Mystery ^^^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (11. April 2010)

Viel Spaß beim spielen.

~closed


----------



## Dini (21. April 2010)

Und schon wieder Mittwoch
*aufschließ*

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (21. April 2010)

Moin moin ; Kaffee in die Mitte stell


----------



## Leang (21. April 2010)

guten morgähn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gliothiel (21. April 2010)

Guten Morgen *Teller mit Strudelvariationen dazu stellt*


----------



## Dini (21. April 2010)

Kaffee.... herrlich! Dankeschön Cradle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (21. April 2010)

*sich 2 stück Strudel vom Teller nimmt* dankö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lúmea (21. April 2010)

Guten morgen zusammen 

*sich nen Kaffee und ein strudel nimmt und hinsetzt*

Mal sehen wann die server wieder online gehen^^ will weiter Schami spielen


----------



## Cradle01 (21. April 2010)

Lúmea schrieb:


> Guten morgen zusammen
> 
> *sich nen Kaffee und ein strudel nimmt und hinsetzt*
> 
> Mal sehen wann die server wieder online gehen^^ will weiter Schami spielen



Mir eigendlich egal da ich eh hier in der Schule rumoxydiere^^


----------



## Gliothiel (21. April 2010)

Schule? Oh wie lang lang ist es her.

Ich darf mich mit meiner ach so netten Kollegin plagen, der wieder lauter §$%&§$% einfällt.


----------



## Leang (21. April 2010)

<---darf (wie jede 2. woche) um 10 in die arbeit gurken und bis 19 uhr arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ergo ist der mittwoch immer blöd^^


----------



## Cradle01 (21. April 2010)

Ja aber keine Realschule oder Gym, ist bei mir ne berufliche Weiterbildung


----------



## Lomiraan (21. April 2010)

Und ich muss nacher ins berufspraktikum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und konnte mich jetzt nicht vom raid abmelden und werde heute abend 500g ärmer sein >.<


----------



## Leang (21. April 2010)

Lomiraan schrieb:


> Und ich muss nacher ins berufspraktikum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was du musst 500g zahlen wenn du zum raid nicht erscheinst? wtf?


----------



## Lomiraan (21. April 2010)

ja. Ist bei uns regel. Wer sich anmeldet und ohne grund nicht erscheint muss dafür in die GB einzahlen. Finde ich auch gut so.

naj a muss os. Viel spaß euch !


----------



## Cradle01 (21. April 2010)

Lomiraan schrieb:


> ja. Ist bei uns regel. Wer sich anmeldet und ohne grund nicht erscheint muss dafür in die GB einzahlen. Finde ich auch gut so.
> 
> naj a muss os. Viel spaß euch !



Naja okay ,aber auch wenn man schnell die 500 G zusammenbekommt finde ich den Betrag ein wenig hoch


----------



## Edanos (21. April 2010)

Guten Morgen!!!...

Kaffee im Bauch nun kommt der leckere leckere Tee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Polchen (21. April 2010)

Morgen Leute, wie gehts euch?


----------



## Cradle01 (21. April 2010)

Polchen schrieb:


> Morgen Leute, wie gehts euch?



Moin moin ,danke gut ,wenn man mal von der Langeweile hier absieht^^.und dir?


----------



## Buschwalker (21. April 2010)

Moin Moin an alle *in der Schule ist und sic hwiedermal langweilt* ^^


----------



## Polchen (21. April 2010)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Moin moin ,danke gut ,wenn man mal von der Langeweile hier absieht^^.und dir?




Mja auch gut ... :-)


----------



## Klabauter666 (21. April 2010)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Naja okay ,aber auch wenn man schnell die 500 G zusammenbekommt finde ich den Betrag ein wenig hoch



Find ich nicht denn im normalfall sollte man ja locker vorher einschätzen kommen ob man kommen kann oder nicht!

Ist bei uns auch so und es bewährt sich es kommt ab und an Geld in die GB und die Leute werden immer pünktlicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werd mir jetzt auch mal nen Kaffee holen...


----------



## Leang (21. April 2010)

es kann immer mal was dazwischen kommen RL geht vor (jaja ich weis hab das böse wort gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber dennoch 500g zahlen für nicht erscheinen kann ich nicht verstehen. was ist wenn nun jemand von der arbeit nicht rechtzeitig heim kommt, muss überstunden schieben o. steht im stau (unerwartet natürlich) dann zahl er auch das gold obwohl er nichts für kann oder?


----------



## Cradle01 (21. April 2010)

Klabauter666 schrieb:


> Find ich nicht denn im normalfall sollte man ja locker vorher einschätzen kommen ob man kommen kann oder nicht!
> 
> Ist bei uns auch so und es bewährt sich es kommt ab und an Geld in die GB und die Leute werden immer pünktlicher
> 
> ...



Hmmmm bei uns in der Gilde funkt das auch ohne strafen...


----------



## Ijanto (21. April 2010)

Guten morgääähn allerseits, so mal meinen kaffevollautomat anschmeiß und jedem mal, nen latte, espresso oder capuccino raus lass ^^


----------



## xlania (21. April 2010)

Moin Moin @ all


----------



## Vossy1980 (21. April 2010)

Guten Morgen liebe Mit-WOW´ler !!


----------



## Shavana (21. April 2010)

moin moin all, wisst Ihr schon das neueste? Die Server sind down^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (21. April 2010)

Shavana schrieb:


> moin moin all, wisst Ihr schon das neueste? Die Server sind down^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Neeeee ehrlich???????? Was mach ich nur ,was mach ich nur????^^


----------



## Edanos (21. April 2010)

Polchen schrieb:


> Morgen Leute, wie gehts euch?



Jo mir gehts gut^^
Freue mich schon drauf wenn die Realms wieder on sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edanos (21. April 2010)

Shavana schrieb:


> moin moin all, wisst Ihr schon das neueste? Die Server sind down^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





oRLY? xD


----------



## Gurzjil_ (21. April 2010)

Edanos schrieb:


> oRLY? xD



was wo?
OMG jetzt hat mein leben keinen Sinn mehr xD


----------



## xx-elf (21. April 2010)

Ihr und euren Kaffee oO

Guten morgen erstmal uuuund

*Cola und Kekse rausstell* <3


----------



## ootimeplotoo (21. April 2010)

Ijanto schrieb:


> Guten morgääähn allerseits, so mal meinen kaffevollautomat anschmeiß und jedem mal, nen latte, espresso oder capuccino raus lass ^^




danke sehr gerne :-)   schlürf :-)


ach ja.......guten morgen an alle und server sind down^^


tschüüüssssss :-)


----------



## Landeshauptstadt (21. April 2010)

Die Spieler werden langsam wach.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Guten morgen zusammen


----------



## Gurzjil_ (21. April 2010)

Rise and shine Good morning 


*Kaffee und Keks nehm* 
Danke aber lieber ich Trinke kein Cola am morgen =)


----------



## bilibishere (21. April 2010)

Für mich bitte bissl Aspirin und Hustensaft usw^^

Nein, ich bin nicht abhänging, einfach nur krank -.- Schönes Wetter und ich darf daheim sitzn -.-


aba dennoch "Guten Morgääääääään"^^


----------



## Eltoro73 (21. April 2010)

Einen schönen guten Morgen. Ich stelle Euch mal Kaffee, belegte Brötchen, Kekse und Cola auf den Tisch.

Bedient Euch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Ui...das!! Dini ist ja auch schon da. Paddel / Suppenkelle testen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (21. April 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Einen schönen guten Morgen. Ich stelle Euch mal Kaffee, belegte Brötchen, Kekse und Cola auf den Tisch.
> 
> Bedient Euch.
> 
> ...



Dank dir ,Kaffee nehm , dann brauche ich net gleich in die Kantine toben^^


----------



## xx-elf (21. April 2010)

bilibishere schrieb:


> Für mich bitte bissl Aspirin und Hustensaft usw^^
> 
> Nein, ich bin nicht abhänging, einfach nur krank -.- Schönes Wetter und ich darf daheim sitzn -.-
> 
> ...



Na dann gute Besserung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Gurzjil

Die Cola ist nur für Freaks wie mich die keinen Kaffee mögen, aber koffein brauchen^^


----------



## Polchen (21. April 2010)

Edanos schrieb:


> Jo mir gehts gut^^
> Freue mich schon drauf wenn die Realms wieder on sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




muss leider arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

erzählt mal was....ich geh um hier


----------



## Pereace2010 (21. April 2010)

Beware of the wild Dini :O

btt: Morgen allerseits.


----------



## toydoll (21. April 2010)

einen wunderschönen guten morgen euch allen. ich werd jetzt mal meinem rl nachgehen und einkaufen gehen. 
kaffee und brötchen?


----------



## Pereace2010 (21. April 2010)

Nee danke. Ich sitz hier lieber und mümmel an meinem Nutellabrot rum =P


----------



## Delröy1 (21. April 2010)

nen steak wär nun geil! schön durch muss


----------



## Eltoro73 (21. April 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> nen steak wär nun geil! schön durch muss



Ihh... Schuhsohlen? Das muss Medium sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (21. April 2010)

Steak gibts heut Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie ham grad mal 10 vor 9. Also entweder hast du gestern gesoffen und brauchst ein Katerfrühstück oder du hast einfach nur komische Essgewohnheiten.


----------



## Cradle01 (21. April 2010)

So ich hab gleich Frühstückspause ,möchte einer was aus der Kantine?


----------



## Delröy1 (21. April 2010)

wenn ich hunger hab hab ich hunger^^ mir is das egal was die uhr sagt! und außerdem brauch man morgens was gutes!


----------



## Pereace2010 (21. April 2010)

...ich mümmel immernoch an meinem Nutellabrot.


----------



## Pereace2010 (21. April 2010)

Ahjo klar was gutes. LeckerBrot mit Wurst/Käse/Marmelade/Nutella, dazu Ei und nen guten Tee


----------



## toydoll (21. April 2010)

ok, steak, sonst noch was?^^


----------



## Eltoro73 (21. April 2010)

Pereace2010 schrieb:


> ...ich mümmel immernoch an meinem Nutellabrot.




Hmm, solltest evtl. mal die Zähne in den Mund nehmen, damit solls einfacher gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (21. April 2010)

mhh nen paar saftige grüne bohnen zum steak wären auch nice! i glaub ich muss gleich ma einkaufen^^


----------



## bilibishere (21. April 2010)

ich hab auch hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bringt mir was schönes mit ;D


----------



## Pereace2010 (21. April 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Hmm, solltest evtl. mal die Zähne in den Mund nehmen, damit solls einfacher gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm =/ meine Zähne sind in Ordnung. Ich esse nur gemütlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toydoll (21. April 2010)

bilibishere schrieb:


> ich hab auch hunger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ok, werd mal gucken was der penny so hergibt. bis später dann


----------



## bilibishere (21. April 2010)

toydoll schrieb:


> ok, werd mal gucken was der penny so hergibt. bis später dann



dankee xD


----------



## Eltoro73 (21. April 2010)

Ihr seid doch wahnsinnig. Jetzt knurrt mir echt der Magen. 

Ziehen wir halt das Mittagessen vor: Ich hätte gerne Spargelcremesuppe, dann T-Bone-Steak mit Folienkartoffeln und Gemüse, danach Vanilleeis mit heißen Kirschen. Und zum runter spülen ein Glas Bier. Geht das OK so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Dini, schwing die Kelle, hier sind ne Menge Bestellungen offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (21. April 2010)

Na gut überzeugt. Eine große Calzone Fleisch mit extra Käse, dazu ein Thunfischsalat und ein großes Wasser bitte


----------



## Delröy1 (21. April 2010)

wenn du das zum frühstück hast frag ich mich was da noch so kommen mag^^ ich hab hunger und hab hier so quarkhörnchen liegen aber die machen null satt davon bekomm ich noch mehr hunger :/


----------



## toydoll (21. April 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch wahnsinnig. Jetzt knurrt mir echt der Magen.
> 
> Ziehen wir halt das Mittagessen vor: Ich hätte gerne Spargelcremesuppe, dann T-Bone-Steak mit Folienkartoffeln und Gemüse, danach Vanilleeis mit heißen Kirschen. Und zum runter spülen ein Glas Bier. Geht das OK so?
> 
> ...



ich denk schon, gibt´s beim penny t-bone steaks? das mit der suppe könnte schwer werden, gibt noch keinen guten spargel, das dauert noch ein bisschen.


----------



## Pereace2010 (21. April 2010)

Tütensuppe digger. Tütensuppe


----------



## Eltoro73 (21. April 2010)

toydoll schrieb:


> ich denk schon, gibt´s beim penny t-bone steaks? das mit der suppe könnte schwer werden, gibt noch keinen guten spargel, das dauert noch ein bisschen.




Du darfst gerne improvisieren. Lasse Dir freie Hand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (21. April 2010)

kla tütensuppenroulette! das is voll das erlebnis, kann man auch wundertüte nennen man weiß nie was für nen geschmack man bekommt^^


----------



## Pacmaniacer (21. April 2010)

Also das essen was bisher gepostet worden ist hat mich nicht hungrig gemacht aber seid dem ich was mit Bier gelesen habe, hab ich durst.

Aber ich glaub das wäre etwas Krass nun nen Bier zu trinken^^


----------



## toydoll (21. April 2010)

ih, nee sowas gibt´s bei mir nich, denk mir dabei immmer: was bayer alles aus erdöl macht


----------



## Delröy1 (21. April 2010)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> Also das essen was bisher gepostet worden ist hat mich nicht hungrig gemacht aber seid dem ich was mit Bier gelesen habe, hab ich durst.
> 
> Aber ich glaub das wäre etwas Krass nun nen Bier zu trinken^^




kommt auf deine zeitzone an^^


----------



## Eltoro73 (21. April 2010)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> Also das essen was bisher gepostet worden ist hat mich nicht hungrig gemacht aber seid dem ich was mit Bier gelesen habe, hab ich durst.
> 
> Aber ich glaub das wäre etwas Krass nun nen Bier zu trinken^^



Quatsch... Bier ist ein Grundnahrungsmittel. Also immer rein damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (21. April 2010)

Also jemand aus meiner Gilde wird wohl gleich ins Bett gehn (lebt in USA) allerdings ist ein Bier in der momentanen Zeitzone nicht so angebracht.Zumindest nicht Mittwochs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meeragus (21. April 2010)

moin, server schon wieder down..? Achja heute ist ja wiedermal Mittwoch *grml* naja erst ma nen Kaffee trinken dann zur arbeit...


----------



## Pereace2010 (21. April 2010)

Hmm
also ich süppel nen leckeren Pott Kaba Kakao.


----------



## Delröy1 (21. April 2010)

^nun muss ich echt einkaufen gehen und schauen ob der penny steaks hat :/ lidl hat sie aber den gibts hier nich voll am arsch das ganze. aber erstma die wäsche machen jaja die sorgen eines hausmanns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (21. April 2010)

Pereace2010 schrieb:


> Hmm
> also ich süppel nen leckeren Pott Kaba Kakao.



Bin ma kurz am Kühlschrank mir is da sone idee gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (21. April 2010)

Hehehe so muss das. Schön Kakao trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WÄsche hab ich hscon gemacht. Muss spülen...........


----------



## xx-elf (21. April 2010)

Könnt ihr nicht wenigstens über WoW reden, da ist die Luft eh langsam raus. Aber über Essen am frühen Morgen !

Ich lese nur Steak und mein Magen reagiert Pflichtbewusst, shice Diät xd


----------



## toydoll (21. April 2010)

wie gut das meine wäsche fertig is. ich geh einkaufen, kühlschrank is leer


----------



## Delröy1 (21. April 2010)

kannst auch mit steak diät halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne sehr gute sogar


----------



## bilibishere (21. April 2010)

Also wenn das so weiter geht mit den Steaks, kann man zu Cataclysm keine Tauren mehr spielen ^^


----------



## Eltoro73 (21. April 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> kannst auch mit steak diät halten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Genau.. die Ultimative Steak-Diät.. Außer Steak darfste alles!!! essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (21. April 2010)

Gespült ist, Brot ist am gehen (backen selber), un kühlschrank reicht aus.
Und WoW ist momentan Relativ langweilig. Außer raiden quäl ich mich mit den netherschwingen rum.


----------



## Pereace2010 (21. April 2010)

Ich denke man kann auch aus nem Gnom ein Steak machen. Klein aber fein die Devise


----------



## Eltoro73 (21. April 2010)

Pereace2010 schrieb:


> Ich denke man kann auch aus nem Gnom ein Steak machen. Klein aber fein die Devise



Ihh, Du isst aber auch wirklich alles, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (21. April 2010)

Wer gleich noch richtig Hunger hat kann sich ja ne Pizza bestellen

Hier mal ne Anleitung dazu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmazDmPMFJU


----------



## Eltoro73 (21. April 2010)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> Wer gleich noch richtig Hunger hat kann sich ja ne Pizza bestellen
> 
> Hier mal ne Anleitung dazu
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=fmazDmPMFJU



ROFL ^^^^


----------



## Landeshauptstadt (21. April 2010)

Also hier gibt es schon leckeren Spargel. Originalen aus unserer Spargelhochburg Hohenseeden.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw... ich geh mir jetzt auch 'n Nutellabrötchen machen. Hab' da jetzt dank euch wirklich Hunger drauf bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dicun (21. April 2010)

Meiner einer hat ja die Nacht genutzt, um schonmal die täglichen Frostis einzusammeln. Nachts um halb 4 gings nach Ankahet. Dank DC eines DD und einem etwas unaufkerksamen Tanks durfte ich den ersten Wipe da drin seit....langer Zeit...miterleben.
Naja, jetzt sitz ich in der Arbeit und würde lieber nochmal wipen, als mich unterbeschäftigt hier zu langweilen... -.-


----------



## xx-elf (21. April 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> kannst auch mit steak diät halten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja aber zu Steak gehören doch Bratkatoffeln und Rotkohl und Nachtisch und und ....



Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Genau.. die Ultimative Steak-Diät.. Außer Steak darfste alles!!! essen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok dann Kalte Kirschen mit Vanilleeis bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (21. April 2010)

Landeshauptstadt schrieb:


> Also hier gibt es schon leckeren Spargel. Originalen aus unserer Spargelhochburg Hohenseeden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Komisch, dass klingt so Vorwurfsvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (21. April 2010)

ich hatte das Luck mit Burg Utgarde.Ging recht flott.
Und ich hab noch die Netherwings gemacht^^


----------



## skar1990 (21. April 2010)

guten morgen allerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich sehe was hier heute schon alles ernährungstechnisches besprochen wurde komm ich mir mit meinem cappuccino und brot recht ...
sagen wir mal schäbig vor^^


----------



## Manorus (21. April 2010)

damn, da liegt man schon krank zu hause, und dann kann man nichtmal zocken, weil die server down sind._.


----------



## Eltoro73 (21. April 2010)

Noch jemand von den "Ich geh gleich Einkaufen" Leuten da?? Ich brauche Kippen und iwie keine Lust mir welche zu holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arenasturm (21. April 2010)

mosche zusammen


----------



## Shadowrun91 (21. April 2010)

Krankenschein holen!


----------



## Eltoro73 (21. April 2010)

Shadowrun91 schrieb:


> Krankenschein holen!




Da liebe ich meine Selbstständigkeit. Da brauche ich so einen gelben Urlaubschein nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (21. April 2010)

Ich geh jetzt erstmal mit meiner Tochter in den Garten. Es ist zwar kalt und nass aber was tut man nicht alles für die lieben kleinen. Bye bye *wink*


----------



## Marccram (21. April 2010)

Morgen zusammen


----------



## HeartlessH (21. April 2010)

Manorus schrieb:


> damn, da liegt man schon krank zu hause, und dann kann man nichtmal zocken, weil die server down sind._.






<- same here


----------



## Kamaji (21. April 2010)

HeartlessH schrieb:


> <- same here



dito


----------



## Ghost_Shell (21. April 2010)

Guten Morgen!

Ich hol mir ne Pizza ... mmmh ... Pizza! Mit 4 verschiedenen Käsesorten und Salami und Schinken ... mhhh!

Will jemand ein Stück ab haben?


----------



## Manorus (21. April 2010)

Shadowrun91 schrieb:


> Krankenschein holen!



mach ich eh gleich, fahr um 11 zum arzt hol mir ne bescheinigung


----------



## Eltoro73 (21. April 2010)

Ghost_Shell schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Ich hol mir ne Pizza ... mmmh ... Pizza! Mit 4 verschiedenen Käsesorten und Salami und Schinken ... mhhh!
> 
> Will jemand ein Stück ab haben?




Wie kannst Du nur soooo gemein sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (21. April 2010)

Lool ihr seid mir welche.

Was sagt ihr? Was haben sie für beschwerden: Server Down! 0o

xD


----------



## Manitu2007 (21. April 2010)

Guten morgen, 

*Teller Belegter Schrippen und Kanne Kaffee hinstell*

alles klar?

Naja ich werd erstmal weiter Frühstücken und Scrups gucken


----------



## Manorus (21. April 2010)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> Lool ihr seid mir welche.
> 
> Was sagt ihr? Was haben sie für beschwerden: Server Down! 0o
> 
> xD



ich hab ne herbe erkältung mit schnupfen, husten, fieber, schwindel und teilweiser übelkeit weswegen ich seit sonntag flach liege, reicht das? xD


----------



## Delröy1 (21. April 2010)

sooo steak gabs ned, also umgesattelt auf XXl-Schnitzel mit Grünen Bohnen und K-Pü dazu, einkauf of doom ich hab 6.66€ gezahlt ;D


----------



## Eltoro73 (21. April 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> sooo steak gabs ned, also umgesattelt auf XXl-Schnitzel mit Grünen Bohnen und K-Pü dazu, einkauf of doom ich hab 6.66€ gezahlt ;D



Hey...Megacool..danke.. Hier haste nen 10er.. Rest darfste behalten. Ich hoffe, Du bereitest es noch lecker zu? Und wo bleibt der Nachtisch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (21. April 2010)

moin @all

*gähn*


----------



## Eltoro73 (21. April 2010)

Manorus schrieb:


> ich hab ne herbe erkältung mit schnupfen, husten, fieber, schwindel und teilweiser übelkeit weswegen ich seit sonntag flach liege, reicht das? xD




Dann wünsche ich Dir eine gute Besserung !


----------



## Delröy1 (21. April 2010)

mein essen schmeckt immer! und nachtisch? den kannste dir bei mir nur abholen wenn du weiblich zwischen 18-25 bis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manorus (21. April 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich Dir eine gute Besserung !



Vielen Dank. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (21. April 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> mein essen schmeckt immer! und nachtisch? den kannste dir bei mir nur abholen wenn du weiblich zwischen 18-25 bis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





tztz... No Comment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw: Die ersten Server fahren hoch


----------



## bilibishere (21. April 2010)

die ersten Server sind schon up *gg* xD


----------



## Marccram (21. April 2010)

bilibishere schrieb:


> die ersten Server sind schon up *gg* xD



O Rly?Ô_o


----------



## Ghost_Shell (21. April 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Wie kannst Du nur soooo gemein sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Meine Pizza tropft vor Käse ... sie ist so saftig und knusprig!

Jaja .. wir in der Schweiz haben die besseren Tiefkühlpizzen als ihr Deutschen ^^.


----------



## Marccram (21. April 2010)

Ghost_Shell schrieb:


> Meine Pizza tropft vor Käse ... sie ist so saftig und knusprig!
> 
> Jaja .. wir in der Schweiz haben die besseren Tiefkühlpizzen als ihr Deutschen ^^.




Die Tiefkühlpizzen kann man echt knicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (21. April 2010)

Ghost_Shell schrieb:


> Meine Pizza tropft vor Käse ... sie ist so saftig und knusprig!
> 
> Jaja .. wir in der Schweiz haben die besseren Tiefkühlpizzen als ihr Deutschen ^^.




Gut, das ich Amerikaner bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manorus (21. April 2010)

yay, anetheron ist wieder on! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt lohnt sich meine krankheit ja doch ^.^


----------



## xlania (21. April 2010)

Lso mein Sever ist On^


----------



## Eltoro73 (21. April 2010)

So. mein Server ist auch wieder UP.. Also bis näöchste Woche ihr lieben. bye bye *winkt*


----------



## Ghost_Shell (21. April 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Gut, das ich Amerikaner bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Die amerikanischen Pizzen sind immer so dick =/.
Die kann man ja nicht essen! *würg*


----------



## Gwizzard (21. April 2010)

Frostwolf ist auch wieder on


----------



## toydoll (21. April 2010)

hab auch keine steaks gefunden, aber dafür nen 6 pack maibock^^


----------



## Xerodes (21. April 2010)

Ghost_Shell schrieb:


> Die amerikanischen Pizzen sind immer so dick =/.
> Die kann man ja nicht essen! *würg*



Man muss sie vor dem essen in Stücken schneiden ^^ Im ganzen geht das wirklich nicht so gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andariana (21. April 2010)

Moin Moin...

...hab mich grad erst angemeldet und mir auch Blasc installiert...aber leider werden meine Chars nicht übertragen -.-
...hat da jmd. nen Tipp für mich...?
Solange Malfurion noch nich wieder on is, habe ich ja noch Zeit zum "Rumbasteln"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielen Dank vorab^^


----------



## Delröy1 (21. April 2010)

die hat ich auch inner hand waren mir aber zu teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghost_Shell (21. April 2010)

Xerodes schrieb:


> Man muss sie vor dem essen in Stücken schneiden ^^ Im ganzen geht das wirklich nicht so gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Achso! Ich dachte die rollt man zusammen und schluckt sie als "Rohr-Pizza" herunter!


----------



## Delröy1 (21. April 2010)

als frau vielleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghost_Shell (21. April 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> als frau vielleicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Rofl! Made my day! xD


----------



## Delröy1 (21. April 2010)

tach is noch ned rum, und da wo das her kommt is noch mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerodes (21. April 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> als frau vielleicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



rofl. Viel Fantasie ^^


----------



## Pacmaniacer (21. April 2010)

Malfurion ist wieder on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kannst einloggn ^^


----------



## toydoll (21. April 2010)

dann hau mal raus


----------



## Delröy1 (21. April 2010)

toydoll schrieb:


> dann hau mal raus




hört sich nich so jugendfrei an odaso ich halt mich zurück, könnt ja nen jungspund hier mitlesen^^


----------



## Ghost_Shell (21. April 2010)

Delröy schrieb:


> hört sich nich so jugendfrei an odaso ich halt mich zurück, könnt ja nen jungspund hier mitlesen^^




Du hast eine zu grosse Fantasie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## toydoll (21. April 2010)

also ich bin schon seit einigen jahren volljährig


----------



## Xerodes (21. April 2010)

Blizz hat Kel'thuzad wieder vergessen. Fast alle anderen Server aus dem Reampool sind on wenn ich das richtig sehe. Da hat man mal n Tag freu und dann muss es Mittwoch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (21. April 2010)

ohne "Fantasie" is es auch total langweilig in vielerei dingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maniac-kun (21. April 2010)

der postbote mit meiner 60 tage gamecard lässt schon seit gestern auf sich warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghost_Shell (21. April 2010)

maniac-kun schrieb:


> der postbote mit meiner 60 tage gamecard lässt schon seit gestern auf sich warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das kann sich mit der Post bestellen?


----------



## maniac-kun (21. April 2010)

Ghost_Shell schrieb:


> Das kann sich mit der Post bestellen?



habs bei amazon bestellt ist recht billig da (*20,90*&#8364 <:


----------



## toydoll (28. April 2010)

wer bringt die spacekekse mit?


----------



## zerre (28. April 2010)

wurde aber auch  zeit , hat da etwa einer verschlafen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (28. April 2010)

toydoll schrieb:


> wer bringt die spacekekse mit?



Cola und Kekse immer von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja gudddden Morggäään 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vranthor (28. April 2010)

Gut, meiner ist geschlossen. Dafuer ist dieser wieder Online gegangen.


----------



## Cradle01 (28. April 2010)

Moin moin


----------



## xx-elf (28. April 2010)

Man muss nur laut genug schreien, dann merkts auch jmd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chalphador (28. April 2010)

guten morgen allerseits


----------



## micou (28. April 2010)

Ich tipp auf ne rassige Blondine als Verspätungsgrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als Neuling mal noch nen Kaffe und frische noch dampfende Semmeln reich *


----------



## toydoll (28. April 2010)

lecker cola zum frühstück.... da bleib ich bei meinem kaffee mit zimt


----------



## redapple1 (28. April 2010)

Ich stell noch ein paar Sacecakes dazu, meiner ist ja auch geschlossen mimimi


----------



## xx-elf (28. April 2010)

toydoll schrieb:


> lecker cola zum frühstück.... da bleib ich bei meinem kaffee mit zimt



Ich mag keinen Kaffee brauch aber meine Dosis Koffein am morgen ^^


----------



## toydoll (28. April 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Ich mag keinen Kaffee brauch aber meine Dosis Koffein am morgen ^^



hmmmm... kennst du schokacola? das is gut


----------



## Gliothiel (28. April 2010)

Guten Morgen *mit müden Augen rein kommt und sich mit einer Tasse dampfendem Kaffee in einen Winkel verzieht*


----------



## solDárknèzz (28. April 2010)

oO, so viele schon hier, ich bin zu spät *grml* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schnell kaffee holen, mhmm, ich bring für euch noch butterkekse und bienenstich mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (28. April 2010)

toydoll schrieb:


> lecker cola zum frühstück.... da bleib ich bei meinem kaffee mit zimt



Two and a half men ... "Der Kaffee schmeckt irgendwie nach Weihnachten und das der Tag gut wird" 
Gruß von Berta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Guten Morgähn....


----------



## TheDoggy (28. April 2010)

Moin.


----------



## AlleriaCrador (28. April 2010)

Guten Morgen zusammen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zerre (28. April 2010)

zufällig einer von arthas hier unterwegs ? ich suche schon nen ak 10/25er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synus (28. April 2010)

Hmm wir können ja mal wetten, wieviel minuten vor 11 die Server on gehn....

Ich fang mal an: 35


----------



## toydoll (28. April 2010)

mir hat mal wer verraten das etwas zimt im kaffeepulverdie wirkung vom koffein verstärkt.... weiß nich ob das stimmt, auf jeden fall schmeckts gut


----------



## Hasse (28. April 2010)

redapple1 schrieb:


> Ich stell noch ein paar Sacecakes dazu, meiner ist ja auch geschlossen mimimi



Ich hab sie mit rüber genommen .. *hinstell*


----------



## AlleriaCrador (28. April 2010)

weiß einer was weekly ist heute?^^


----------



## ZAM (28. April 2010)

Synus schrieb:


> Hmm wir können ja mal wetten, wieviel minuten vor 11 die Server on gehn....
> 
> Ich fang mal an: 35



Warum? Ist doch gemütlich hier.. *g*


----------



## Elminator (28. April 2010)

diebeidenwarenes schrieb:


> Two and a half men ... "Der Kaffee schmeckt irgendwie nach Weihnachten und das der Tag gut wird"
> Gruß von Berta
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD... Einfach nur herrlich... "Wo ist meine Zeitung?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (28. April 2010)

Einen schönen, sonnigen guten Morgen wünsche ich Euch.

Hab Euch mal belegte Brötchen, 2 Kannen Kaffee, Muffins und 3L. Coke mit gebracht.


<< Stellt alles ordendlich auf den Tisch >>

Bedient Euch...


----------



## solDárknèzz (28. April 2010)

Nagut, ich sage 29 Minuten:laugh:


----------



## Vizard (28. April 2010)

Ohayo Gozaimasu!
Tja erst einmal Kaffee machen und die endlosen Minuten zählen bis die Server wieder Online sind. :iro: <-- das Ironie Schild
Irgend welche Interessanten Themen zum Diskutieren? Naja ist der Mittwochs Thread also eher nicht.

MfG Vizard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (28. April 2010)

toydoll schrieb:


> hmmmm... kennst du schokacola? das is gut



Schokacola?!?!?! Neee du ich bin schon kein Fan vor Vanillecola etc. außerdem macht Schokolade dick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vranthor (28. April 2010)

zerre schrieb:


> zufällig einer von arthas hier unterwegs ? ich suche schon nen ak 10/25er
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich.^^


----------



## Drgolgo (28. April 2010)

Ich sag 61 Minuten, da ich krank geschrieben bin und endlich mal wieder zocken kann will Blizz mich ja nicht ewig warten lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (28. April 2010)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr scheint ja schon alle sehnsüchtig zu warten ^^
Habt ihr denn eure wöchentliche Hausarbeit schon erledigt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lg


----------



## Synus (28. April 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Warum? Ist doch gemütlich hier.. *g*



...muss in 5 min Rasenmähen gehn :S

darum erhöhe ich mal auf 40 min ^^


----------



## xx-elf (28. April 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Einen schönen, sonnigen guten Morgen wünsche ich Euch.
> 
> Hab Euch mal belegte Brötchen, 2 Kannen Kaffee, Muffins und 3L. Coke mit gebracht.
> 
> ...




Cola !!!

ah ich bin verliebt <3


----------



## aufgeraucht (28. April 2010)

Schönen guten Morgen,

bin völlig verschlafen, draußen donnern Baumaschinen und zu allem Überfluss wird vorm Fenster eine Bodensanierung gemacht, die mit entlosem Gestank verbunden ist. Feierabend in weiter Ferne. Ich will ins Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zerre (28. April 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Ich.^^




horde oder ally ?


----------



## Vranthor (28. April 2010)

zerre schrieb:


> horde oder ally ?



Allianz.


----------



## toydoll (28. April 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Schokacola?!?!?! Neee du ich bin schon kein Fan vor Vanillecola etc. außerdem macht Schokolade dick
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schokacola
das mein ich, is nich wirklich wie vanilla coke^^


----------



## Meredithe (28. April 2010)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Schönen guten Morgen,
> 
> bin völlig verschlafen, draußen donnern Baumaschinen und zu allem Überfluss wird vorm Fenster eine Bodensanierung gemacht, die mit entlosem Gestank verbunden ist. Feierabend in weiter Ferne. Ich will ins Bett
> 
> ...



kann man schöner geweckt werden?^^


----------



## zerre (28. April 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




na klar was denkst du denn ? alles schon schick bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gliothiel (28. April 2010)

Sagt mal kennt sich eriner von Euch mit diesem Tamagochi aus? *nach unten in Sig deutet*


----------



## xx-elf (28. April 2010)

toydoll schrieb:


> schokacola
> das mein ich, is nich wirklich wie vanilla coke^^




hmm schon verführerisch.... ^^


----------



## solDárknèzz (28. April 2010)

Die Leute bringen jedesmal alles mögliche mit in den Thread, aber irgendwie wird immer die Musik vergessen
Lasst euch doch einfach morgens von jack Johnson wachmachen. Chilliger als Surfmusik im Hawaistil kanns ja wohl nicht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (28. April 2010)

Naja für einige is der mittwoch ja nen horrortag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (28. April 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> kann man schöner geweckt werden?^^


Geweckt wurde ich von einem penetranten Weckergepiepse und hysterischem Vogelgezwitscher. Aber will mich nicht beschweren, allemale besser als der Lärm vorm Dienstgebäude.
Aber wenn der Kaffee nicht gleich Wirkung zeigt, verfalle ich in den Tiefschlaf. Ja und dann hoffe ich doch, eher vom Lärm als von einem Kollegen geweckt zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (28. April 2010)

Ich sag mal 50, da ich gern vor Uni wenigstens schonmal reinschauen würd. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zerre (28. April 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Allianz.




ist doch Mist -.-* ich suche auf horde seite ein raid =/


----------



## streetzwei (28. April 2010)

mitwoch ist immer horror -.- 
server ab 11uhr da und ich hab da frei -.-


----------



## Wizziac (28. April 2010)

ahoi^^

arbeit ist langweilig, nix zu tun, alle Kollegen in irgendwelchen terminen, nur ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mimimimimi 

im übrigen ist auch noch unsere abwasserrohrleitung im arsch .. kann mir nichtmal meinen schokocappu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was für ein scheißtag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (28. April 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Naja für einige is der mittwoch ja nen horrortag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja heute ist der neue Patch draußen (schon 15% Buff? ) und ich kann den erst um ~17.00 testen, weil ich auf der Arbeit bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toydoll (28. April 2010)

maaaaaaaaaaan, is mir langweilig. bin seit 4 uhr wach, wohnung sauber, wäsche gewaschen und aufgehängt, einkaufen war ich auch schon.... mein freund is arbeiten und ich hab frei -.-


----------



## DarkMoskito (28. April 2010)

nix patch hotefix XD ahja guten morgen und wir werden alle 2012 zu maulwurfmenschen >_<


----------



## Synus (28. April 2010)

So, bin dann mal AFKrasenmähen und die Nachbaren aufwecken ^^


----------



## Hasse (28. April 2010)

Wizziac schrieb:


> ahoi^^
> 
> arbeit ist langweilig, nix zu tun, alle Kollegen in irgendwelchen terminen, nur ich nicht
> 
> ...



Sry aber bei mir hat sich geradezu ein ekliges Bild ins Hirn gebrannt!
schokocappu aus Abwasser? XD


----------



## Vranthor (28. April 2010)

zerre schrieb:


> ist doch Mist -.-* ich suche auf horde seite ein raid =/



Kostet doch nur 25€ fuer den Trans. xDD


----------



## TheDoggy (28. April 2010)

Ich müsst eigentlich aufräumen, aber zu faul grad... xD


----------



## DarkMoskito (28. April 2010)

mhh wie wartet ihr eigendlich geht ihr immer wieder zum loggin und meldet euch neu an nur um sich wieder abzumelden oder bleibt ihr auf der server auswahl stehen und wartet bis da was erscheint?^^


----------



## xx-elf (28. April 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Ich müsst eigentlich aufräumen, aber zu faul grad... xD



Kenn ich ist bei mir Dauerzustand xD


----------



## grolaurc (28. April 2010)

Mist, da ist man mal von der Arbeit krank geschrieben und dann ist es Mittwoch morgens^^


----------



## Elminator (28. April 2010)

DarkMoskito schrieb:


> mhh wie wartet ihr eigendlich geht ihr immer wieder zum loggin und meldet euch neu an nur um sich wieder abzumelden oder bleibt ihr auf der server auswahl stehen und wartet bis da was erscheint?^^



Ich bin immer in der Login Maske und drück abundzu mal meine Super Makro Taste zum automatisch eingeben des PW. Wenss klappt super, wenn nur die Realmauswahl kommt, geh ich zurück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasGehirn (28. April 2010)

DarkMoskito schrieb:


> mhh wie wartet ihr eigendlich geht ihr immer wieder zum loggin und meldet euch neu an nur um sich wieder abzumelden oder bleibt ihr auf der server auswahl stehen und wartet bis da was erscheint?^^




http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/index.html?locale=de_de

^^


----------



## zerre (28. April 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Kostet doch nur 25€ fuer den Trans. xDD




ne lass mal  einmal horde immer horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie du schon sagtest  kostet nur 25 euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also hau die hacken in teer  vllt schafst es noch bis die server on gehen  xD


----------



## aufgeraucht (28. April 2010)

Wizziac schrieb:


> arbeit ist langweilig



Man könnte sich ja trotzdem mal damit befassen, schauen wir mal auf dem Schreibtisch rum... oh, da liegt noch was:
"Für die in Dresden stattfindende Sonderausstellung "Triumph der blauen Schwerter" der Staatlichen Kunstsammlung wird im Zeitraum vom 8. Mai 2010 bis 29. August 2010 der Geltungsbereich..." krrrrkrrrkrrr *schnarch* ich muss dir doch uneingeschränkt rechtgeben. Ich bau mir jetzt einen Ordnerturm und werde mein müdes Haupt dahinter betten.


----------



## MagicMonkey (28. April 2010)

DarkMoskito schrieb:


> mhh wie wartet ihr eigendlich geht ihr immer wieder zum loggin und meldet euch neu an nur um sich wieder abzumelden oder bleibt ihr auf der server auswahl stehen und wartet bis da was erscheint?^^



Weder noch. Um genau 11 Uhr wird sich eingeloggt und wenn der Server dann nicht online ist, wird geflucht, auf Blizzard geschimpft und erstmal was anderes gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer in der Zwischenzeit nichts zu tun hat, dem kann ich aber http://lfgcomic.com/ empfehlen.

Gruß


----------



## Magickevin (28. April 2010)

Schön essen gemacht Kaffee aufgesetzt immoment noch Malcolm im hintergrund (Was geht ab ihr Pardylöwen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Aber immernoch kein Server da will wieder ins Bett


----------



## Leiriope (28. April 2010)

so für die leute die schon vor stunden gefrühstückt haben und die langsam hunger bekommen stell ich mal eintopf in die mitte ist gerade fertig geworden lecker 

und gegen faulheit beim putzen gibt doch so leute die für nen bissel geld nacktputzen bestellt euch doch mal so jemanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Egonaut (28. April 2010)

fasell blubba bla, ick werd gleich irre im kopp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (28. April 2010)

*sehnsüchtig auf die ewige wacht und/ode aegwyn wart*...
Hausputz ist erledigt, kühlschrank is voll... geduscht bin ich auch...
laaaaaaaangeweile...
*imkreis hüpf*
hey wie wärs mit puzzeln?^^


----------



## Bobby Ross (28. April 2010)

Morgäään *cornflakes knabber*

Hat jemand von euch auch schon die 2-sitzer Rakete ? Hab die seit gestern, is voll genial das Teil. Als ich gestern sinnlos in Dalaran rumstand wollten immer Leute mal mitgenommen werden - als es mir dann auf die Nerven ging, bin ich kurz aus Dalaran rausgeflogen und hab sie kurzerhand abgeworfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (28. April 2010)

@Meredithe

Wieviele Teile?


----------



## zerre (28. April 2010)

Leiriope schrieb:


> so für die leute die schon vor stunden gefrühstückt haben und die langsam hunger bekommen stell ich mal eintopf in die mitte ist gerade fertig geworden lecker
> 
> und gegen faulheit beim putzen gibt doch so leute die für nen bissel geld nacktputzen bestellt euch doch mal so jemanden
> 
> ...




die vorstellung klingt ja nicht schlecht aber wenn ich mir vorstelle  das dann da so eine reinkommt wie frau  flodder xD neee lass ma lieber


----------



## Meredithe (28. April 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> @Meredithe
> 
> Wieviele Teile?



unter 1000 gibts nichts^^


----------



## Leiriope (28. April 2010)

zerre schrieb:


> die vorstellung klingt ja nicht schlecht aber wenn ich mir vorstelle das dann da so eine reinkommt wie frau flodder xD neee lass ma lieber



ich habs mal zum geburtstag geschenkt bekommen ich fand es irre komisch und der typ war echt nen leckerchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (28. April 2010)

Leiriope schrieb:


> so für die leute die schon vor stunden gefrühstückt haben und die langsam hunger bekommen stell ich mal eintopf in die mitte ist gerade fertig geworden lecker
> 
> und gegen faulheit beim putzen gibt doch so leute die für nen bissel geld nacktputzen bestellt euch doch mal so jemanden
> 
> ...




Also zum ersten finde ich ist es noch etwas früh für Eintopf und zum zweiten haben glaube ich meine Kollegen möglicherweise etwas gegen eine Nacktputze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gliothiel (28. April 2010)

Keiner kennt sich aus? Oder habts mich nicht gehört?

Das Tamagochi da unten bleibt irgendwie seit immer gleich und ich wollt wissen ob sich einer auskennt.


----------



## Magickevin (28. April 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> unter 1000 gibts nichts^^




Perfekt ich bin dabei will mich ja nicht langweilen^^


----------



## Gliothiel (28. April 2010)

Keiner kennt sich aus? Oder habts mich nicht gehört?

Das Tamagochi da unten bleibt irgendwie seit immer gleich und ich wollt wissen ob sich einer auskennt.


----------



## Meredithe (28. April 2010)

kann man die auch für was anderes mieten?bei mir isses sauber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zerre (28. April 2010)

Leiriope schrieb:


> ich habs mal zum geburtstag geschenkt bekommen ich fand es irre komisch und der typ war echt nen leckerchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




näää mein fall ist sowas nicht ich bleib  bei meiner kleenen  und gut is sonst komm ich nur auf falsche gedanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasGehirn (28. April 2010)

Gliothiel schrieb:


> Keiner kennt sich aus? Oder habts mich nicht gehört?
> 
> Das Tamagochi da unten bleibt irgendwie seit immer gleich und ich wollt wissen ob sich einer auskennt.



bettel bitte woanders anch kilcks


----------



## Meredithe (28. April 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Perfekt ich bin dabei will mich ja nicht langweilen^^



Hab noch nen sheepworld, nen victoria frances und nen anne geddes hier rumfliegen, welches nemwa?^^


----------



## xx-elf (28. April 2010)

Gliothiel schrieb:


> Keiner kennt sich aus? Oder habts mich nicht gehört?
> 
> Das Tamagochi da unten bleibt irgendwie seit immer gleich und ich wollt wissen ob sich einer auskennt.




Hab ihn mal gefüttert jetzt ist er 70 --> 71 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leiriope (28. April 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> kann man die auch für was anderes mieten?bei mir isses sauber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn das geld stimmt kann man sie sicher auch für etwas anderes mieten


----------



## Cradle01 (28. April 2010)

Die Sonne scheint so schön da draußen ,ich glaube ich zogge nachher in kurzen Hosen^^


----------



## DarkMoskito (28. April 2010)

die eier waren doch shcon letztes jahr out


----------



## Meredithe (28. April 2010)

Leiriope schrieb:


> wenn das geld stimmt kann man sie sicher auch für etwas anderes mieten



Der darf nackt meinen gartenmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 allerdings kann man den von der straße aus sehen ^^


----------



## Bingbongbing (28. April 2010)

Guten guten morgen ihr lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich verharre hier vor meinem pc in der hoffnung, das eredar heute mal pünktlich on kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (28. April 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Hab noch nen sheepworld, nen victoria frances und nen anne geddes hier rumfliegen, welches nemwa?^^



Puhhh schwere Entscheidung und das am frühen Morgen das einzige was ich heute Entscheiden musste war heute Kaffee mit oder mitohne zucker.

Aber ich wäre für Sheepworld


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (28. April 2010)

guten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hat noch jemand zufällig zucker zu hause? meiner is leeeeeeeeeeeer >.<


----------



## Rikkui (28. April 2010)

jaaa heute is Mittwoch und die Server sind down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw weiß jemand wie das genau mit dem Arena pass geht?


----------



## Elminator (28. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Meredithe
Hier hast du dein Puzzle. Viel spaß beim Lösen, wenn dus Fertig hast musst du nur erraten welche Klasse das ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (28. April 2010)

Jap das sheepworld is toll^^

Das ist es^^





wuhuuu scubs läuft^^


----------



## Egonaut (28. April 2010)

pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zerre (28. April 2010)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Die Sonne scheint so schön da draußen ,ich glaube ich zogge nachher in kurzen Hosen^^




xD sehr geil am frühen morgen  bin fast vom stuhl gefallen


----------



## Bingbongbing (28. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> guten morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jap, mehr als genug, bzw. Ich habe hier noch UNMENGEN an salz ... der winter hat mich dazu getrieben, aufgrund der tatsache, dass es hier kein streusalz mehr gab die salzvorräte meines einkaufsdomizils zu erkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wem geht's genau so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soca291 (28. April 2010)

guten morgen 
hmm noch ne halbe stunde bis die server wieder on sind -.-
naja ich muss eh noch wäsche machen =D


----------



## .Blôôdy. (28. April 2010)

so ich muss nurnoch 30 minuten warten grad aufgewacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetzwei (28. April 2010)

wasche auch immer mittwochs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vizard (28. April 2010)

Bin einmal gespannt ob Alleria Heute einmal früher ON kommt immer unter den letzten zu sein suckt total.
Achja noch einmal Ohayo für alle spät aufsteher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Vizard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (28. April 2010)

Blergh, muss in ner Stunde schon zur Uni... ;(


----------



## Mindadar (28. April 2010)

Einen wundervollen guten morgen buffis und Onkel Zam


----------



## Hasse (28. April 2010)

Moin Mindadar, spät aufgestanden was?
Oder hast du auch erst alles auf Vordermann gebracht..^^


----------



## Torock2205 (28. April 2010)

Juten Morgen zusammen. *Mohnschnecken und Kaffee hinstell*


----------



## Mindadar (28. April 2010)

Hasse schrieb:


> Moin Mindadar, spät aufgestanden was?
> Oder hast du auch erst alles auf Vordermann gebracht..^^



Nene bin auf Arbeit xD kb mehr auf holz schleifen -.-


----------



## .Blôôdy. (28. April 2010)

Hoffentlich haben die die größen von der Rakete angepasst sieht bei meim undeath aus wie ein spielzeug :s


----------



## xx-elf (28. April 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Einen wundervollen guten morgen buffis und Onkel Zam




Ah Mindadar dich gibt es auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalle1978 (28. April 2010)

Kaffeeschlürf, *dankesagt* Moin Moin


----------



## Magickevin (28. April 2010)

Moin Moin


----------



## toydoll (28. April 2010)

noch 26 minuten, mal gucken welcher server als erstes on is


----------



## zerre (28. April 2010)

was ist schwarz und steht auf dem fernseher ????


----------



## Magickevin (28. April 2010)

Ich wäre für Durotan



zerre schrieb:


> was ist schwarz und steht auf dem fernseher ????



Von meiner Wii der Empfänger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (28. April 2010)

Elminator schrieb:


> @Meredithe
> Hier hast du dein Puzzle. Viel spaß beim Lösen, wenn dus Fertig hast musst du nur erraten welche Klasse das ist!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmmm aufgrund der Körperhaltung würde ich auf nachtelf oder mensch tippen... Druide?^^


----------



## Eltoro73 (28. April 2010)

XX-elf mal noch ne Flasche Coke rübergeb. 

Hat noch jemand ein Mettbrötchen für mich? 

<<< Neugierig auf den Tisch schau >>>


----------



## Mindadar (28. April 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Ah Mindadar dich gibt es auch noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wuhuuuuu ich werd vermisst xD 
ja arbeit und so keine zeit mehr für mittwochsthreads außer ich mach krank.....mhm gute idee morgen krank xD


----------



## toydoll (28. April 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Ich wäre für Durotan


ich für dethecus oder blutkessel


----------



## Dado Bojic (28. April 2010)

zerre schrieb:


> was ist schwarz und steht auf dem fernseher ????



ka was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (28. April 2010)

zerre schrieb:


> was ist schwarz und steht auf dem fernseher ????



Die Fehrnbedienung?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zerre (28. April 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Ich wäre für Durotan
> 
> 
> 
> ...




NEIN ein strauß luftpumpen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetzwei (28. April 2010)

nathrezim oder aman´thul !


----------



## Eltoro73 (28. April 2010)

zerre schrieb:


> was ist schwarz und steht auf dem fernseher ????




Deine Katze?


----------



## Elminator (28. April 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Hmmm aufgrund der Körperhaltung würde ich auf nachtelf oder mensch tippen... Druide?^^



Gaaaaaaaaanz knapp daneben... Du bist dran! =P


----------



## Magickevin (28. April 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Hmmm aufgrund der Körperhaltung würde ich auf nachtelf oder mensch tippen... Druide?^^



Hat ein Schild und einen Kolben in der Hand und ist ein Mensch also würde ich auf Pala tippen


----------



## xx-elf (28. April 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> XX-elf mal noch ne Flasche Coke rübergeb.
> 
> Hat noch jemand ein Mettbrötchen für mich?
> 
> <<< Neugierig auf den Tisch schau >>>



Wuui Cola danke <3

hab leider nur Kekse da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mindadar schrieb:


> wuhuuuuu ich werd vermisst xD
> ja arbeit und so keine zeit mehr für mittwochsthreads außer ich mach krank.....mhm gute idee morgen krank xD




Hab mich nur gewundert wo du bist warst ja nen paar Wochen nicht mehr im Mittwochsthread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (28. April 2010)

Ich bin für "Die ewige Wacht" oder "Aegwynn"^^


----------



## Mindadar (28. April 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Wuui Cola danke <3
> 
> hab leider nur Kekse da
> 
> ...



jaaaa voll doof hier ganze zeit holz schleifen -.- ich brauch ne holz allergie verkauft die hier wer?


----------



## Meredithe (28. April 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Hat ein Schild und einen Kolben in der Hand und ist ein Mensch also würde ich auf Pala tippen



ui das schild hab ich garnich gesehen oO
Jop dann wirds wohl nen pala sein ^^


----------



## Drgolgo (28. April 2010)

hauptsache i-einer geht on will mal nen hordi von 1-80 leveln bevor die alte welt weg ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man hat ja sonst nücht zu tun^^


----------



## Magickevin (28. April 2010)

Aber eine Sache noch wenn Durotan on sein sollte dann BITTE geht nicht alle drauf ich will nicht schonwieder Platz ~5000 in der Warteschlange haben wie von vor 2 Wochen^^


----------



## zerre (28. April 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> jaaaa voll doof hier ganze zeit holz schleifen -.- ich brauch ne holz allergie verkauft die hier wer?




keine holzallergie aber holzwürmer kann ich dir anbieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elminator (28. April 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> ui das schild hab ich garnich gesehen oO
> Jop dann wirds wohl nen pala sein ^^



Pala stimmt, aber Mensch? Nein Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bingbongbing (28. April 2010)

Elminator schrieb:


> Pala stimmt, aber Mensch? Nein Danke!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Blutelf pala, siehe deine Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (28. April 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Wuui Cola danke <3
> 
> hab leider nur Kekse da
> 
> ...



Passt schon. Aber magste nicht für mich Kippen kaufen gehen? Bin da gerade echt zu faul für und meine rollige Katze schafft nicht mal den Weg zum Briefkasten, weil sonst jeder Kater sie besteigen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (28. April 2010)

<Roaec^Wien> ____________________________ 
<Roaec^Wien> ----------.__.--------._.---------- 
<Roaec^Wien> ---------,-|--|==\__|-|---------- 
<Roaec^Wien> ---_-_,'--|--|--------|--\--------- 
<Roaec^Wien> ---|@|---------------|---\-------- 
<Roaec^Wien> ----|o--o-------------'.---|------- 
<Roaec^Wien> ----\----------------------/~~~-- 
<Roaec^Wien> -----|-__--======='---------- 
<Roaec^Wien> -----\/--\/------------------------- 
<Roaec^Wien> ------------------------------------ 
<Ninii^sexay> falsch rum 
<Roaec^Wien> das is spiderschwein!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (28. April 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Aber eine Sache noch wenn Durotan on sein sollte dann BITTE geht nicht alle drauf ich will nicht schonwieder Platz ~5000 in der Warteschlange haben wie von vor 2 Wochen^^



klar sobald einer on geht, egal ob deutsch oder weiß nich was, dann werde ich meine sucht befrieden oO *augen verdreh und irre lach*


----------



## Elminator (28. April 2010)

Bingbongbing schrieb:


> Blutelf pala, siehe deine Signatur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die hab ich ja erst reingemacht nachdem ich das "Puzzle" gepostet habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daylife (28. April 2010)

Werden eigentlich die 6 Stunden Wartungsarbeiten an die AH Zeit drangehängt, oder sind es dann anstatt 24 nur 18 Stunden in denen was gekauft werden kann?


----------



## Mindadar (28. April 2010)

zerre schrieb:


> keine holzallergie aber holzwürmer kann ich dir anbieten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mhm auch ne idee kein holz da....keine arbeit da....keine arbeit da....keine arbeit da....mindadar im mittwochsthread xD


----------



## Eltoro73 (28. April 2010)

Daylife schrieb:


> Werden eigentlich die 6 Stunden Wartungsarbeiten an die AH Zeit drangehängt, oder sind es dann anstatt 24 nur 18 Stunden in denen was gekauft werden kann?



Denke die Zeit läuft "intern" weiter


----------



## Magickevin (28. April 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> klar sobald einer on geht, egal ob deutsch oder weiß nich was, dann werde ich meine sucht befrieden oO *augen verdreh und irre lach*



Ja danke dann kann ich meine Angel und Koch Daily nicht machen ok ich hab aber noch 18 Minuten Zeit den Beruf Exorzist zu lernen vielleicht bleiben deine Augen dann da wo sie hingehören^^


Das Puzzle von dir ist im übrigen unfair weil man den anderen Teil des Kopfes nicht sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Blôôdy. (28. April 2010)

Kollege hat gestern die Angeldayli gemacht da war ein Softporno roman in seinem beutel oO


----------



## Meredithe (28. April 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Ja danke dann kann ich meine Angel und Koch Daily nicht machen ok ich hab aber noch 18 Minuten Zeit den Beruf Exorzist zu lernen vielleicht bleiben deine Augen dann da wo sie hingehören^^
> 
> 
> Das Puzzle von dir ist im übrigen unfair weil man den anderen Teil des Kopfes nicht sieht
> ...




Exorzist'?^^ Mit ans bett fesseln und so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das puzzel war nich von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leiriope (28. April 2010)

ok dann mal winke mein server ist on viel spaß noch


----------



## Mindadar (28. April 2010)

Dein server ist nicht on, Du lügst!


----------



## DasGehirn (28. April 2010)

die ersten sind on


----------



## zerre (28. April 2010)

Arthas ist online !!!!! ich geh dann mal cucu  bis nächste woche mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (28. April 2010)

@ Bloody jo hat ich auch schon und weiterlesen erst ab level 100 oder so^^

@Meredithe Solange es nicht wie in Scary Movie 2 endet ist mir das Egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (28. April 2010)

Aber wie immer: Die Falschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synus (28. April 2010)

Das Puzzle stellt einen Blutelfen Paladin dar.
Folgende Dinge sprechen dafür: Pala t10 (oder t10 stylegleiche) schultern + den Heilerkolben, kann also kein Krieger sein. Den Blutritter Wappenrock, den nur Blutelfen tragen können. Und da Blutelfen noch nicht Krieger spielen können..... ach ja und bei den Menschen sind die Brüste grösser :S


----------



## toydoll (28. April 2010)

ha, blutkessel is on. ich freu mich


----------



## Magickevin (28. April 2010)

Ok Durotan ist on bis nächsten Mittwoch


----------



## Mindadar (28. April 2010)

zerre schrieb:


> Arthas ist online !!!!! ich geh dann mal cucu bis nächste woche mittwoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Arthas is on? wird zeit ihn wieder umzuhauen und zu looten!


----------



## Daylife (28. April 2010)

Durotan ebenfalls


----------



## dudubaum (28. April 2010)

jeden mittwoch das gleiche


----------



## .Blôôdy. (28. April 2010)

Khaz'goroth on bis nächste woche :=)


----------



## Eltoro73 (28. April 2010)

dudubaum schrieb:


> jeden mittwoch das gleiche



Genau...immer die falschen Server die 1st. Online sind. *grummel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synus (28. April 2010)

Need Ambossar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (28. April 2010)

So, bis nächste Woche. Server ist auch online. Also bb


----------



## Synus (28. April 2010)

...und da isser auch...wie gerufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bb bis nächste woche ^^


----------



## Bingbongbing (28. April 2010)

eredar ist on, bis nächste woche liebe buffies :>


----------



## xx-elf (28. April 2010)

dudubaum schrieb:


> jeden mittwoch das gleiche




Jau -.-

der Thread geht verspätet on, dann brauchen die Leute noch eeewig um in die Gänge zu kommen und lustige Sachen zu schreiben, mann trifft alte Bekannte und Flups sind die Server on und alle hauen ab zocken.

Man selber sitzt derweil wieder auf der Arbeit und denkt nur scheiße noch 6 Stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vizard (28. April 2010)

Warum braucht Alleria immer so lange? Die alte Dame soll sich mal beeilen.

MfG Vizard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elminator (28. April 2010)

Neeeed Kel'thuzad :/
Das Blutdurst aber auch immer nur Probleme macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soca291 (28. April 2010)

misst eredar is on und ich wollt mir grad nochn tee machen =D


----------



## Quentaros (28. April 2010)

Mittwochs Server off, passt ja, bin eh auf Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (28. April 2010)

Muahaha Aegwynn ist on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

Und mir is grad entfallen wie scary mpovie 2 endet^^
Wars so schlimm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neiranus (28. April 2010)

ein anders thema ist  Aegwynn ein guter Realm für ally?


----------



## AlleriaCrador (28. April 2010)

Vizard schrieb:


> Warum braucht Alleria immer so lange? Die alte Dame soll sich mal beeilen.
> 
> MfG Vizard
> 
> ...





/sign xD ^^


----------



## xx-elf (28. April 2010)

Ahh Zam ist schon da und lauert das genug Server on sind, damit er closen kann. Mit dem Closen sind die ja leider immer pünktlich^^


----------



## Orthrus (28. April 2010)

Hoffentlich schaltet Blizz die Server nicht nach der Reihenfolge im Ranking on.....

Mit untoten Grüßen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (28. April 2010)

Mist jetzt ist die ewige wacht auch on...
wo spiel ich denn jetzt,

Aegwynn oder ewige wacht? ...


----------



## Torock2205 (28. April 2010)

Vizard schrieb:


> Warum braucht Alleria immer so lange? Die alte Dame soll sich mal beeilen.
> 
> MfG Vizard
> 
> ...



Wird wirklich Zeit, aber kennen wir es anders von ihr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Blôôdy. (28. April 2010)

Khaz'goroth wieder off >.< WTF was macht blizzard?


----------



## Balbog (28. April 2010)

Blackhand kommt ja wohl auch nimmer on -.-


----------



## .Blôôdy. (28. April 2010)

11:05 Server Offline:
Alleria, Antonidas, Area 52, Bealgun, Blackhand, Die Arguswacht, Gilneas, Kargath, Khaz'goroth, Lothar, Mannoroth, Nathrezim, Proudmoore, Ulduar und Zirkel des Cenarius


----------



## Vizard (28. April 2010)

AAAAH es ist 5 Minuten nach 11:00 Uhr und Alleria ist noch nicht ON!!!
WELTUNTERGANG!!!

MfG Vizard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torock2205 (28. April 2010)

Vizard schrieb:


> AAAAH es ist 5 Minuten nach 11:00 Uhr und Alleria ist noch nicht ON!!!
> WELTUNTERGANG!!!
> 
> MfG Vizard
> ...



JETZT ist Alleria on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vizard (28. April 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> JETZT ist Alleria on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



YAY bis nächste Woche ihr Kackbratzen wurde auch langsam Zeit. :iro:

MfG Vizard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlleriaCrador (28. April 2010)

Alleria ist on ^^


----------



## Pente (28. April 2010)

Sieht ja so aus als wären alle Server wieder erreichbar. Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß beim spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (19. Mai 2010)

Und auf! =)
Guten Morgen.


----------



## basti.core (19. Mai 2010)

morgen


----------



## Sôulreaper (19. Mai 2010)

danke dini :-)

guten morgen.


hoffte ja das heute so wie die letzten 2 wochen die wartung übersprungen wird.

leider heute nich :-(


----------



## Nikolis (19. Mai 2010)

hey guten morgen =)
seit heute gibts für das iphone eine neue zusatzfunktion im mobile armory app:
man kann nun damit auf auktionshäuser zugreifen, handeln aus der post abholen etc.!
total coole sache! leider ist die funktion noch solange inaktiv, bis die server wieder online sind, daher konnte ich es noch nicht testen.


----------



## Vagart (19. Mai 2010)

moin moin


----------



## Sôulreaper (19. Mai 2010)

Nikolis schrieb:


> hey guten morgen =)
> seit heute gibts für das iphone eine neue zusatzfunktion im mobile armory app:
> man kann nun damit auf auktionshäuser zugreifen, handeln aus der post abholen etc.!
> total coole sache! leider ist die funktion noch solange inaktiv, bis die server wieder online sind, daher konnte ich es noch nicht testen.



crap !!

solange nicht richtig zocken kannst finde ich sowas witzlos.....


----------



## Dablo (19. Mai 2010)

Dann wünsche ich euch auch allen mal einen wunderschönen guten Morgen!

Ich komme dann mal mit der üblichen Frage:
Meint ihr die Server werden heute um 11 wieder up sein oder wird es später?


----------



## Sôulreaper (19. Mai 2010)

Dablo schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich euch auch allen mal einen wunderschönen guten Morgen!
> 
> Ich komme dann mal mit der üblichen Frage:
> Meint ihr die Server werden heute um 11 wieder up sein oder wird es später?



denke eher früher weil was willst grossartig machen ist ja kein neues patch etc drauf gekommen also sollte ja alles beim alten bleiben.


----------



## raggabagga (19. Mai 2010)

Ich bin ganz optimist und sag heute sogar früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dablo (19. Mai 2010)

Sôulreaper schrieb:


> denke eher früher weil was willst grossartig machen ist ja kein neues patch etc drauf gekommen also sollte ja alles beim alten bleiben.




Dein Wort in Blizzards Ohr!^^


----------



## sc00p (19. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgähn 
*kaffee hol*


----------



## Nikolis (19. Mai 2010)

crap?!?
ah, schon verstanden... du hast kein iphone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sôulreaper (19. Mai 2010)

Nikolis schrieb:


> crap?!?
> ah, schon verstanden... du hast kein iphone
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch aber was bringt das ?

reg mich dann nur drüber auf das ich nicht zocken kann ^^


----------



## locototo (19. Mai 2010)

Moin! Moin!


----------



## Sonsbecker (19. Mai 2010)

Moin zusammen,

ich gebe eine Runde Brezn aus 

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

Bedient Euch


----------



## Vagart (19. Mai 2010)

mh danke wollt eh grad essen


----------



## Nikolis (19. Mai 2010)

wie auch immer... ich denke das wird einer der gründe sein wieso der server diesen mittwoch komplett heruntergefahren wurde... um die funktion zu implementieren -.-


----------



## Mindadar (19. Mai 2010)

wuah ist schon wieder mittwoch? Na endlich, Guten morgen zusammen


----------



## Dietziboy (19. Mai 2010)

Da kann man EINMAL nicht schlafen und natürlich sind da grade die Server down. Gott hasst mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (19. Mai 2010)

Gott hasst jeden auf dieser Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (19. Mai 2010)

Dini schrieb:


> Und auf! =)
> Guten Morgen.



Dini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke fürs öffnen


----------



## Toterbayer (19. Mai 2010)

Guten morgen!

Supi und ich hab letzte Woche mein iPhone bekommen!

*freu*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

achja: *ne runde Latte hinstell*


----------



## RedShirt (19. Mai 2010)

"hast wohl keins"

"klar hab ich"

... ach wie sind Statusgespräche süß am morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


E-peen offline.


In dem Sinne, euch viel Spaß beim Warten.


----------



## Andariana (19. Mai 2010)

Guten MorGÄHN...

...positives Denken INC...

...die Server sind heute früher wieder on...^^

Tippe mal so auf round about 10h 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So...erstmal nen leckeren Arabica Kaffee inhalieren ^^

Have a nice Day @ all !!!


----------



## Misuma (19. Mai 2010)

He mal ne frage.

Was genau macht blizzard eigtl wenn sie die server warten?

Also klar werden die dinger neu gebootet und evtl. was weiss ich defragmentiert oder so?^^

Aber was machen sie noch? Muss jan bisschen arbeit sein wenns so viele stunden dauert. Oder dauert es nur so lange weil 4 mitarbeiter sich um alle server in som schaltzentrum kümmern.?^^

Würd mich ma intressieren	mfg


----------



## Mindadar (19. Mai 2010)

stecker ziehen, die dinger putzen, festplatte mit den gespeicherten flames löschen, Kaffee trinken, wieder an die server stellen, überlegen, frühstücken gehen, stecker einstecken, noch ein kaffee trinken und dann fahren die Server wieder hoch. Und für dieses Spektakel gibt es pro Realmpool ein Team. Das Blutdurst Team wettet jede woche mit den anderen das ihre Server am längsten Offline bleiben. Und bis jetzt haben sie IMMER gewonnen ^^



Edit: das ist soooo genial xD


----------



## Karmindra (19. Mai 2010)

Dietziboy schrieb:


> Da kann man EINMAL nicht schlafen und natürlich sind da grade die Server down. Gott hasst mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kommt mir bekannt vor (also das mit dem nicht schlafen können, nicht das mit dem Gott ^^) - hatte schon ganz vergessen, dass mittwochs die Kisten vom Netz genommen werden... aber dafür gibt's ja hier Kaffee und Brezen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *frühstückt*


----------



## toydoll (19. Mai 2010)

einen wunderschönen guten morgen euch allen


----------



## Misuma (19. Mai 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Das Blutdurst Team wettet jede woche mit den anderen das ihre Server am längsten Offline bleiben. Und bis jetzt haben sie IMMER gewonnen ^^





Jo da haste recht^^


----------



## Manticorê (19. Mai 2010)

Misuma schrieb:


> He mal ne frage.
> 
> Was genau macht blizzard eigtl wenn sie die server warten?
> 
> ...



Moin

ich hab dir mal nen Link, wo der zweitletzte, eine kurze Erklährung, von einem Blizz Mitarbeiter ist.


----------



## Mindadar (19. Mai 2010)

Das klingt so Unglaubwürdig...Das es schon wieder glaubwürdig ist ^^


----------



## Misuma (19. Mai 2010)

moin thx	ich schau mal rein^^


----------



## Manticorê (19. Mai 2010)

hehe^^


np @Misuma


----------



## Mindadar (19. Mai 2010)

wusa xD 
Jemanden von euch schon mal passiert Beim Levi kill abzustürzen? Ich und 3 freunde im Spiel gestern aufm weg zum levi haben den grünen Turm schön aus langeweile abgeschossen. Kollege kommt wieder aufn normalen boden und ich lande mit nem anderen kolegen auf einmal in einem kleinen schwarzen loch o.O Und auf einmal stürzt die Belagerungsmaschine ab xD


----------



## Andariana (19. Mai 2010)

...denke mal, die Server werden heute wesentlich früher wieder on sein...

...ist ja nix großes passiert ^^

...würfelt 1 - 100... Ergebnis = 99 auf Hoffnung ^^


----------



## xlania (19. Mai 2010)

Moin Moin @ All


----------



## Skullingrad (19. Mai 2010)

--gelöscht--

temporäre Internetpräsenz


----------



## Misuma (19. Mai 2010)

Blizzard reserviert in der Zeit die Server für Chuck Norris, der sich einen Char von lvl 1 auf 70 hochlevelt und dann mit grünem Questequip Sunwell solo cleart. 
Manchmal will er auch den Rest der Raidinstanzen abgrasen... wie kennen diese Tage als "Patchday". << 

^^ fand ich am besten

Ähm nee beim questen bin ich mal durchn boden gerauscht joa und der gm meinte so scherzeshalber mein char wär zu fett^^


----------



## Tiruil (19. Mai 2010)

zockt doch einfach PtR die müssten online sein

/push


----------



## Kafka (19. Mai 2010)

Moin moin, ich musste gerade feststellen das die Phishing Mail spammer langsam gerissener werden. Hatte gerade in meinen normalen Mailfach post vonwegen irgendwas mit wow und Battle.Net acc. War zwar alles auf Englisch also 100% Fake (Deutscher Kunde deutsch sprachige mail). Aber die mails sind nicht wie all die Anderen in meinen Spamordner angekommen, was mich schon überascht hat xD Würden die jetzt noch rallen, das die in Deutsch schreiben müssen wär ich glatt drauf rein gefallen und hätte da auf nen Link geklickt. xD


----------



## Manticorê (19. Mai 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> wusa xD
> Jemanden von euch schon mal passiert Beim Levi kill abzustürzen? Ich und 3 freunde im Spiel gestern aufm weg zum levi haben den grünen Turm schön aus langeweile abgeschossen. Kollege kommt wieder aufn normalen boden und ich lande mit nem anderen kolegen auf einmal in einem kleinen schwarzen loch o.O Und auf einmal stürzt die Belagerungsmaschine ab xD



jetzt wissen wir auch warum heut serverarbeiten sind.....klaro, sie mussen den kaputten boden in Ulduar flicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Mindadar (19. Mai 2010)

*rofl* meine signatur ist zu 90% immer größer als das was ich im Forum schreibe xD


----------



## Bobby Ross (19. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist doch ganz gut das die Server down sind, da kann ich meine sachen packen fürn Zelten am Pfingstwochenende ... ich hoffe ja mal, dass das Wetter mitmacht, grade regnet es zumindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (19. Mai 2010)

2 Grüne? in einem Thread? muha was hab ich nun wieder falsch gemacht


----------



## Misuma (19. Mai 2010)

joa mindadar DANKE man!!

echt uncool das du da abriss achiev mitmachst^^


----------



## Skullingrad (19. Mai 2010)

--gelöscht--

temporäre Internetpräsenz


----------



## Mindadar (19. Mai 2010)

Irgendjemand muss doch für bugs etc sorgen? Und außerdem brauchen die leute da auch Arbeit.


----------



## Ahramanyu (19. Mai 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> War zwar alles auf Englisch also 100% Fake (Deutscher Kunde deutsch sprachige mail). Aber die mails


Hm, ja.. wir haben inzwischen festfestellt, dass Benutzer *doch* mehrsprachige Mails bekommen können. Hast du noch Zugriff auf die Mail?


----------



## Mindadar (19. Mai 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Hm, ja.. wir haben inzwischen festfestellt, dass Benutzer *doch* mehrsprachige Mails bekommen können. Hast du noch Zugriff auf die Mail?



Nettes Projekt was du da aufbaust, Aber noch ein wenig wenig für die beiden klassen oder?


----------



## Gilindriana (19. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen ihr lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (19. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen Community.

Ich stelle Euch mal Kaffee, belegte Brötchen, Muffins, Kekse und 3L Cola bereit.

Lasst das fröhliche Posten beginnen.


----------



## Fearzone (19. Mai 2010)

Jo dreisst is die schreiben dich Ingame mit Huso Englisch an und sagen jo dein Account wurde gespeert geh doch mal auf www.pwnmyaccount.com (seite frei erfunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Wer sich auf so was meldet und sich nicht fragt ja wieso bin ich denn überhaupt noch online wenn mein Account gespeert ist ..... ist doch einfach selber schuld.


Das mit den E-Mails , dazu muss man sagen sind die Links zum Teil sehr gut gemacht so wie auch Absender meistens jedenfalls doch bei genauerem betrachten findet man IMMER einen Fehler weil sie ja nicht die echte Adresse angeben können.

Also selbst wenn sie der Deutschen sprache mächtig werden würden, so könnte man immer noch an den Links sowie am Absender den Fake erkennen.

ALSO AUGEN AUF^^

Wo ist mein Server *heul*


----------



## Bobby Ross (19. Mai 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Hm, ja.. wir haben inzwischen festfestellt, dass Benutzer *doch* mehrsprachige Mails bekommen können. Hast du noch Zugriff auf die Mail?



wenn dann ist das so, dass die Email *sowohl* deutsch, englisch, spanisch, französisch und evtl. auch noch russisch ist. Also ich bekomme am Tag 3 - 5 e-Mails aus Südkorea oder China, keine war bisher annähernd überzeugend.


----------



## Gilindriana (19. Mai 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Community.
> 
> Ich stelle Euch mal Kaffee, belegte Brötchen, Muffins, Kekse und 3L Cola bereit.
> 
> Lasst das fröhliche Posten beginnen.





Mhhhhh..... Coooolaaaa *sabber*


----------



## Ahramanyu (19. Mai 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Nettes Projekt was du da aufbaust, Aber noch ein wenig wenig für die beiden klassen oder?


Es fehlen noch Mithelfer. Momentan habe ich 2 Personen, die Interesse haben, wobei die Terminfindung schwierig wirkt. 
Allerdings warte ich inzwischen auch wieder viel zu lange. Werde wohl einfach beginnen und hoffen, dass sich weitere Interessenten anbieten.


----------



## Mindadar (19. Mai 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Es fehlen noch Mithelfer. Momentan habe ich 2 Personen, die Interesse haben, wobei die Terminfindung schwierig wirkt.
> Allerdings warte ich inzwischen auch wieder viel zu lange. Werde wohl einfach beginnen und hoffen, dass sich weitere Interessenten anbieten.



mhm.....mithelfer *sabbber* xD


----------



## Misuma (19. Mai 2010)

Letztens hatte ich auch eine richtig gut gemachte email bekommen wo ich fast dachte das is jetz wirklich blizzard.. weil da wurde ein problem mit eim acc. beschrieben das ich sogar momentan wirklich habe.. das war aber zufall. 

Die mail war auch super mit grafiken versehen so wie auf der main page von blizzard in der acc. verwaltung z.b.

Mirt fiels nur auf weil halt dreist nach daten gefragt wurde und viele Fehler im text waren. Aber aufn ersten blick dachte ich die is legitim!


----------



## Mindadar (19. Mai 2010)

Schwachsinn. Glaub niemals einer email. Auch wenn sie von Blizz ist ^^ 
Okay auch wenns manchmal nen fehler ist xD hab die emailmit dem SC2 Betakey gelöscht xD


----------



## Manticorê (19. Mai 2010)

SC 2 beta email hab ich auch bekommen und als das auch auf meinem B-net account eingetragen war hab ich auch dann geglaubt. Aber grundsätzlich glaub ich auch keiner email 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fearzone (19. Mai 2010)

Schreibt euch die Adressen von Blizzard einfach auf zB Battle Net sowie die wow-europe Seite.... und vergleicht ich denke es gibt da sicher auch einstellungen die man vornehmen kann um sein E-Mail Konto zu schützen.

Weiss jmd vll ob es möglich ist Adressen zu speichern und dann E-Mail's zu prüfen und falls ne änliche Adresse auftaucht das E-Mail direkt zu blockieren ... weil Blizzard macht sich ja nicht einfach neue Adressen. und die werden ja immer vom Support aus schreiben und nicht vom Battle Net oder änliches


----------



## Manticorê (19. Mai 2010)

Bei den tips, beim verbinden, seht auch welche addressen nur von Blizz sind.


----------



## Mindadar (19. Mai 2010)

Sind wir nun im mittwochsthread oder beim wuhu mein acc wurd gehackt thread? kann ja sein das ich das Lesen verlernt hab :>


gmd-musik is down -.-


----------



## Misuma (19. Mai 2010)

ah btw server fahrn hoch^^


----------



## Eltoro73 (19. Mai 2010)

Misuma schrieb:


> ah btw server fahrn hoch^^



Stimmt, habe mich schon gewundert. Da war Blizz ja heute fix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wünsche Euch eine schöne Woche. Bis kommenden Mittwoch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karmindra (19. Mai 2010)

Server wieder da =)


----------



## Fearzone (19. Mai 2010)

Wenn die Server down sind ist mein Account gehackt ! (:


----------



## Mindadar (19. Mai 2010)

Nein die server fahren nicht hoch. Ihr hab nur den VIP zugang bekommen für eure server. fürwelchen ich seit 4,9 jahren hart Arbeite mit flamen xD(scherz)


----------



## Manticorê (19. Mai 2010)

juhu, geht ja mal schnell heut. Ich schätz mal Alexstraza wird einer der letzten sein wo hochfährt xD


----------



## NoxActor (19. Mai 2010)

Oh ja toll -.-
Antonidas ist natürlich wieder off xD


----------



## Misuma (19. Mai 2010)

viele viele server on und blutdurst pool noch nix das is nen omen ^^


----------



## Mindadar (19. Mai 2010)

Misuma schrieb:


> viele viele server on und blutdurst pool noch nix das is nen omen ^^



Hab ich es dir nicht gesagt? HAB ICH ES nicht gesagt?


----------



## Karmindra (19. Mai 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Nein die server fahren nicht hoch. Ihr hab nur den VIP zugang bekommen für eure server. fürwelchen ich seit 4,9 jahren hart Arbeite mit flamen xD(scherz)



Goil! ^^ Scheint wir waren effizienter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Misuma (19. Mai 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Hab ich es dir nicht gesagt? HAB ICH ES nicht gesagt?



Joa haste^^

aber es wird besser ich glaube dran es wird besser^^


----------



## Mindadar (19. Mai 2010)

^^ Wieich mal wieder recht behalte....Blutdurst Team hat wette gewonnen!


----------



## Fearzone (19. Mai 2010)

Also Malfurion ( Blutdurst ) is jedenfalls schon on ihr könnt hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT : Danke an die nonstop einlogger die immer gleich bescheid geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andariana (19. Mai 2010)

...jede Woche das Gleiche mit Blutdurst ^^


----------



## Andariana (19. Mai 2010)

...juchuuu Malle is on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis nächsten Mittwoch dann...

Have Fun =)

BB^^


----------



## Mindadar (19. Mai 2010)

Wo isn der Zirkel hin? -.-


----------



## Greuliro (19. Mai 2010)

Perenolde (blutdurst) is auch on


----------



## Mindadar (19. Mai 2010)

AHRA sorg dafür das der Zirkel on kommt! 
Ich will twinken!


----------



## Misuma (19. Mai 2010)

is doch in liste


----------



## Mindadar (19. Mai 2010)

Ist er nicht! o.O


----------



## Misuma (19. Mai 2010)

ja nicht On aber in der realm liste^^ meinte ich .. weil du geschrieben hast wo isn der zirkel hin?^^


----------



## zkral (19. Mai 2010)

*reinschlurft*

Moin.

Glutsturm noch down...macht nix, bin eh noch im Büro. *augenreibt* Hab ich nicht was mit Frühstück gelesen?


----------



## Mindadar (19. Mai 2010)

Frühstück...Kippe reicht.


----------



## Vizard (19. Mai 2010)

Ohayo Gozaimasu Buffed!
Ich stell euch hier einmal Kaffee, Kuchen und ein paar belegte Brötchen hin.
Leider muss ich Heute schon in der Arbeit sein wenn die Server ON gehen. ( Alleria braucht ja sowieso immer so lange)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Vizard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (19. Mai 2010)

Zirkel ist on und ich bin erster der on ist xD

Kann also Geschlossen werden ^^


----------



## Manticorê (19. Mai 2010)

Alex is wieder on, bin mal dann weiterleveln. Viel Spass euch noch, bis nächsten mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. Mai 2010)

zkral schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht was mit Frühstück gelesen?



Hm, kannst an meinem teilhaben. Bio-Bananen und ein Joghurt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Habs vor der Arbeit net zum Bäcker geschafft und muss nun mit dem über den Tag kommen, was noch im Büro war. Grausiger Gedanke.


----------



## Toterbayer (19. Mai 2010)

Mist, mein Server ist oben, aber das mit dem AH und dem iPhone läuft noch nicht...

Bin ich zu doof, oder haben die blizz-Jungs das noch nicht implementiert?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoxActor (19. Mai 2010)

Juhuu (:
Anto wieder on <3


----------



## zkral (19. Mai 2010)

*banane schält* danke

Glutsturm wohl auch wieder da...mist...wehe ich hab Mittwochs frei, dann isser bis 15 Uhr down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na, dann troll ich mal durch die Nachbarthreads und schau, ob ich mich da wach halten kann. *mömpf*


----------



## Resch (19. Mai 2010)

Oh ehm ja^^


----------



## KickX (19. Mai 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Frühstück...Kippe reicht.



kaffee,kippe reicht.


----------



## Mindadar (19. Mai 2010)

alle on lasst die spiele beginnen


----------



## Dablo (19. Mai 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> alle on lasst die spiele beginnen





/sign

bis zum nächsten mal!

/wave


----------



## Glomslín (19. Mai 2010)

einen wunderschönen morgen an alle


----------



## Mindadar (19. Mai 2010)

Guten morgen du ^^


----------



## Hishabye (19. Mai 2010)

Wird doch mal endlich Zeit, dass die Server wieder gewartet werden ^^
*frisch aus der Dusche komm*


----------



## soul6 (19. Mai 2010)

Auch wiedermal Senf dazu geben muß am Mittwoch : "ein nettes Hallo der Community"
und weil sich alle ihre Brötchen schmieren, hol ich mir jetzt Kaffee und Kuchen (*rüber reich ein Stück )

lg
randy




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (20. Mai 2010)

Noch offen? Server alle da? Okay *rausschleich*

Ich war nicht da


----------



## ben2k (26. Mai 2010)

Erst einmal Guten Morgen an alle =)

Sorry, wenn es so einen Thread schon geben sollte SuFu hat aber nichts ergeben.

Meine Frage an euch ist: Was macht IHR während der Wartungsarbeiten?

Arbeitet ihr? Macht ihr was mit dem/der Freund/in? Oder wartet ihr einfach darauf, dass die Server wieder online gehen?

Ich persönlich lese mich durch diverse Threads und Foren, Trinke gemütlich kaffee und erledige sachen, die eh erledigt werden müssen.

Erzählt mal, was ihr so macht =)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Benjamin alias bên2k


----------



## HitotsuSatori (26. Mai 2010)

Ich geh gleich zur Uni... *gnahh*


----------



## Talias92 (26. Mai 2010)

Na jetzt ab aufe arbeit bis heut abend ...


----------



## Schlamm (26. Mai 2010)

Kurz vorher das Inet abchecken...danach Arbeiten....


----------



## Failadin (26. Mai 2010)

Weinen weil WoW nicht geht!

Btt: Zur Schule gehen, bin um 12:30 wieder da und dann kann ich weekly machen xD


----------



## Doofkatze (26. Mai 2010)

Normalerweise würde ich zu dieser Zeit, weil ich immer noch n paar Minütchen Zeit habe, bevor ich tatsächlich losfahren muss (früher wachwerden wegen Verschlafgefahr^^) halt schon morgens teils Quests annehmen. Mittwochs surfe ich stattdessen noch ein wenig, bevor ich dann wie an jedem Tag ins Büro fahre, um meine Brötchen zu verdienen...


----------



## Truba (26. Mai 2010)

dinge erledigen die sonst liegen bleiben wegen arbeit und so sonst foren durchstöbern usw.


----------



## lacr0ix (26. Mai 2010)

In die herliche Siegener Universität gehen und mir dort den Tag versüßen lassen (nicht)^^


----------



## moehrewinger (26. Mai 2010)

Im Moment ärgere ich mich, da ich heute frei habe und ausschlafen könnte, aber seit ca. 5 Uhr wach bin und eben "nicht" mehr einschlafen kann. AAAAHHHH


----------



## Melchio (26. Mai 2010)

gleich zum zahnarzt gehen :-/


----------



## clown666 (26. Mai 2010)

lol was für ne Frage... Ich arbeite jeden Tag. Muss morgens um halb 7 raus und komme abends erst um halb 8 wieder Oo


----------



## Shamea (26. Mai 2010)

gleich ins Bett gehen und um 09:00 uhr wieder aufstehen und los gehen ....


----------



## VHRobi (26. Mai 2010)

Mittwoch 5-11Uhr ist die Zeit in der Woche, um mich einwenig um mein RL zu kümmern.. 
^^

schlaflose nacht gehabt wegen extremen kopfschmerzen -.-


----------



## Tony B. (26. Mai 2010)

Hab gleich Prüfung Oo


----------



## Ripperjack (26. Mai 2010)

Bekomme davon nie viel mit da ich arbeiten muss


----------



## Cyklan No.1 (26. Mai 2010)

auf auf zur Schule Sport machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pulmi (26. Mai 2010)

als mama eines babys hat man genug zu tun. wenn die kleine wach ist erst mal windeln wechseln, füttern, die bude auf vorderman bringen, mittag kochen, mit kind spielen, mit kind kuscheln. zwischendurch sich mal luft verschaffen und 10 min an sich denken. spaziern gehen, abends die lütte ins bett bringen und gegen 21-22 uhr online gehn.. 
ichbekomm die wartungsarbeiten gar nicht mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (26. Mai 2010)

Öhm was mache ich bei Wartungsarbeiten.....

Bisschen aufräumen usw. dann arbeiten gehen öhm danach zum Training und heute Abend um 20 Uhr ICC rocken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noldan (26. Mai 2010)

Nachdem jetzt alle aus dem haus sind und ich mit meiner kaputten Hand daheim bleiben durfte, werde ich die Zeit jetzt effektiv mit schlafen verbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (26. Mai 2010)

Hmm, kurz wegen nem Zivildienstplatz telefonieren und dann nochma bis 14.00 pennen ;P


----------



## Lovehope (26. Mai 2010)

Tja als Mama von 4 Kids, bin ich gut beschäftigt und mir sind die Wartungsarbeiten egal! ^^


----------



## Smirgolnyir (26. Mai 2010)

Moin Moin, zu deiner Frage...

Während meine Frau einkaufen geht und Pennt, (ja die Casual Woche ist hart.)
Lese ich Buffed und Antworte in Threats, bis die Server wider on sind. Danach geht es weiter.

Wisst Ihr das der grösste Wasserverbrauch Mittwoch Morgens ist?
Das die meisten Warteschlangen in Geschäften und Banken etc, Mittwoch Morgens ist?
Die meisten Kinder in Deutschland Mittwoch Morgens gemacht werden? (schmunzel)

naja, gibt sicher noch so vieles.....

"/Ironie off"


----------



## Dini (26. Mai 2010)

und auf damit...
Guten Morgen, auch wenn ich gerad ersatzweise Caro-Kaffee trinke da mir richtiger ausgegangen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sigimalygos (26. Mai 2010)

Foren Gammeln.
Rausgehen.
Einkaufen.
Mädels Anflirten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobias007 (26. Mai 2010)

Wunderschönen guten morgen,



Kanne Kaffee hinstell, und ne zigarette anzünd.


----------



## xlania (26. Mai 2010)

Moin Moin @ All


----------



## Resch (26. Mai 2010)

Auf Arbeit sein und auf Feierabend hoffen :-P Und falls ich Mittwochs frei habe schlaf ich mindestens bis 11 und eh ich dann so Wach, versogt und geduscht bin sind die Wartungsarbeiten eh vorbei :-D


----------



## Schaitan (26. Mai 2010)

Sofern ich Zeit habe ist Mittwoch auch bei mir Wartung angesagt.

Repair.exe, Defragmentieren, Viren-Check und ggf. neue Treiber installieren. Hat sich bei mir schon ewig so eingependelt, werde es auch so beibehalten.

Ansonsten nebenbei rumsurfen und die Foren durchforsten.


----------



## arenasturm (26. Mai 2010)

wunderschönen guten morgen


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (26. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gandosh shatt (26. Mai 2010)

schnell buffed reinschauen dann zur arbeit ... wie immer mittwochs !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rainaar (26. Mai 2010)

Arbeiten, wie jeden Mittwoch seit 20 Jahren...


----------



## Littletall (26. Mai 2010)

Arbeiten..zumindest, nachdem ich meine Standard-HPs besucht habe. So früh morgens ist der Chef noch nicht da *kicher*

Sollte ich frei haben, meistens Hausarbeit oder Konsolenspiele oder ich geh weg (wenn schönes Wetter ist). WoW ist ja nicht das Leben.


----------



## Torock2205 (26. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen zusammen.
*schönen starken kaffee und mohnschnecken rumreich*


----------



## TheEwanie (26. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen, liebe Sorgen.


----------



## TheEwanie (26. Mai 2010)

Weiß wer ob Vorgefertigter Char immernoch geht wenn man die anderen 4 vorgefertigten auf dem PTR gelöscht hat?


----------



## Whitepeach (26. Mai 2010)

Weekly Quests im Haushalt, die KEINE Daylies sind (zB Die Jagd nach den Spinnenweben, Rüstung bügeln, 10.000 Staubkörner sammeln... usw) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kialex (26. Mai 2010)

Moinsen *gebannt auf die Uhr schau*


----------



## TheEwanie (26. Mai 2010)

Übrigens, der PTR funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (26. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Netus (26. Mai 2010)

Morgen zusammen und ein fröhliches "fu lol geh weg" )



Torock2205 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen.
> *schönen starken kaffee und mohnschnecken rumreich*




Du bist mein Gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rvc_sissi (26. Mai 2010)

arbeiten ... 
wie jeden mittwoch ...


----------



## Cyringsoul (26. Mai 2010)

... guten morggäähhhnnn.... 


*extra starken kaffee schnapp und nach der milch such*


----------



## Kingseb (26. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen
*erstmal ausgewogen frühstückt*


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (26. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgähn

*Paar Brötchen in dn Raum stell*


----------



## ootimeplotoo (26. Mai 2010)

moin zusammen,

gemütlich meinen großen pott kaffee trinken, 1-2 kippen qualmen :-) und dann so gegen 8:50 uhr zur arbeit gehen:-)


gruß


----------



## Torock2205 (26. Mai 2010)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> ... guten morggäähhhnnn....
> 
> 
> *extra starken kaffee schnapp und nach der milch such*


Wie kann ich sowas nur vergessen ^^

*Milch und Zucker nachreich*


----------



## ootimeplotoo (26. Mai 2010)

moinsen,


pritzel, bratzel ffuuummmmmm kaaadussch


jo genau so is es^^



gruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Arresh (26. Mai 2010)

Morgen

*Sich an den Tisch mitsetzt sich den Kaffe schnappt die Milch umhaut  und nach Marmelade und Wurst fragt* ^^


----------



## Daretina (26. Mai 2010)

Morgen :> 
iwie bin ich heut zu schnell mit wohnung machen >.< son mist ^^

*latte und caramell in den raum stell*

mjam


----------



## Cyringsoul (26. Mai 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich sowas nur vergessen ^^
> 
> *Milch und Zucker nachreich*



du bist soooooooooooooooooo unendlich gut zu mir ...vielen lieben dank 

*hachmach*


----------



## Cyringsoul (26. Mai 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> *Sich an den Tisch mitsetzt sich den Kaffe schnappt die Milch umhaut und nach Marmelade und Wurst fragt* ^^




toll .... echt toll .... jetzt hab ich wieder keine Milch ... *wein*


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (26. Mai 2010)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> toll .... echt toll .... jetzt hab ich wieder keine Milch ... *wein*



hier haste neue milch


----------



## Sêpiroth von Kargath (26. Mai 2010)

PS3 zocken nachdem ich das forum durch gesehen habe was es neues gibt. solange ich nicht arbeiten muss was leider fast jeden mittwoch der fall ist ^^ also in der regel bekomme ich die wartung nicht mit.


----------



## Cyringsoul (26. Mai 2010)

Nighthawk2001 schrieb:


> hier haste neue milch



*sich sofort die Milch schnappt und in Sicherheit bringt*

DANKKEEEE *übers ganze Gesicht strahlt*


----------



## Seawater (26. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen zusammen.

So nun Mal Daumen drehend warten, bis die Server wieder online sind!


----------



## Lord Arresh (26. Mai 2010)

oh ^^

*sich für die Milch entschuldigt und schaut ob der zucker in sicherheit ist*


----------



## Seawater (26. Mai 2010)

Hätte ne ganz kleine Frage. Habe im BG festgestellt, dass sich manche Gegenspieler zB. in so einen Eisenzwerg oder Taunka verwandeln. Weiß jmd was das ist?! Elixier oder sowas? Wenn ja, wo bekomme ich das her?! Vielen Dank


----------



## Elminator (26. Mai 2010)

Seawater schrieb:


> Hätte ne ganz kleine Frage. Habe im BG festgestellt, dass sich manche Gegenspieler zB. in so einen Eisenzwerg oder Taunka verwandeln. Weiß jmd was das ist?! Elixier oder sowas? Wenn ja, wo bekomme ich das her?! Vielen Dank






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dicun (26. Mai 2010)

Also, es gibt den Eisernen Flachmann, um sich in den Eisenzwerg zu verwandeln. Kannste für 10 Relikte von Ulduar eintauschen im/am Eisgipfel in den Sturmgipfen.

Das verwandeln in den Taunka oder Vyrkul ist meines Wissens ein Schmuckstück, daß dann auch Boni gibt mit mehr Stärke oder höhrem Tempo.


----------



## amse (26. Mai 2010)

ist ein schmuck troppt beim saurfang im 25er wille des todesbringers glaube heißt es. ist extrem gut des dingens. und ach ja und er kann noch zum vyrkul werden.^^

taure = 600 stärke oder 1200 ap je nach klasse
zwerg = 600 crit
vyrkul = 600 tempo


----------



## Rikkui (26. Mai 2010)

arbeiten...


----------



## Xerodes (26. Mai 2010)

Seawater schrieb:


> Hätte ne ganz kleine Frage. Habe im BG festgestellt, dass sich manche Gegenspieler zB. in so einen Eisenzwerg oder Taunka verwandeln. Weiß jmd was das ist?! Elixier oder sowas? Wenn ja, wo bekomme ich das her?! Vielen Dank



Es ist ein Meele-trinket, aber ich weiß grad nicht wo man es bekommt.

Edit: War zu langsam, wurd schon beantwortet.


----------



## Meredithe (26. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen ihr lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffe ihr habt alle schön geschlafen^^

*sich mit Cappuccino und Cornflakes hinsetz*


----------



## Seawater (26. Mai 2010)

Oki doki. Vielen Dank für die Antworten!


----------



## Daretina (26. Mai 2010)

Ich mache mir gerade gedanken darüber was wäre wenn wow als hobby akzeptiert würde ^^ die meisten behandeln es wie eine sucht o_O 
Wir zuhause sagen es ist unser hobby wie andere carerra bahn fahren (was teurer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) irgentwas sammeln oder z.b. warhammer40k tabletop was auch vieeeel teurer ist aber alles als hobby angenommen wird nur wow nicht :<


----------



## Senklor (26. Mai 2010)

morgen zusammen^^

na supi, ich habe mal total vergessen das heut Mittwoch ist ;D

na dann, Kaffee machen und eine runde CSI schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruvenjesper (26. Mai 2010)

Wunderschönen guten Morgen an alle. 
Hoff ihr seid alle gut aus dem Bett gekommen *gg*

mfg Ruvenjesper


----------



## Cyringsoul (26. Mai 2010)

moin Senklor 


ach .. btw .. heute ist Mittwoch *fiesgrins*


----------



## moehrewinger (26. Mai 2010)

Morgen. Schlaflosigkeit saugt. Kaffee schwarz *schlürf*. Zumindest is der buffed-cast scho da.


----------



## Senklor (26. Mai 2010)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> moin Senklor
> 
> 
> ach .. btw .. heute ist Mittwoch *fiesgrins*



Huhu Cyringsoul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wusste ich spätestens als ich hier den FRED gesehn habe, und auf meinen Dienstplan geschaut habe und feststellen durfte, das ich zu früh aufgestanden bin ;D

yarr..^^


----------



## Senklor (26. Mai 2010)

moehrewinger schrieb:


> Morgen. Schlaflosigkeit saugt. Kaffee schwarz *schlürf*. Zumindest is der buffed-cast scho da.



hmjo magst recht haben, 
augstehn.. arbeiten bis 20°° dann hier un da was erledigen schlimm schlimm ^^... ah ja die neue "staffel" von Bubble Universe ist mal grütze ^^


----------



## Seawater (26. Mai 2010)

@Daretina

Hm, also in meinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis wird WoW als Hobby anerkannt. Denke, dass WoW so einen "schlechten" Ruf durch die Medien bekommen hat. In jeder Sendung, bei der es über Onlinesucht geht, sei es zB neulich erst bei Stern TV mit Günter Jauch, wird vorrangig WoW angeprangert. Sicherlich hat WoW ein Suchtpotenzial. Aber ich denke nicht mehr und nicht weniger als es andere Spiele auch haben können. Es ist halt so wie mit allem im Leben. Alles in Maßen ist ok, alles in Massen schlecht. Jeder muss meiner Meinung nach aber selbst entscheiden, wie viel Zeit er seinem Hobby widmen möchte. So lange das all zu oft beschriebene "Reallife" nicht leidet, ist doch alles im grünen Bereich. Und ob ich nun mit Kollegen stundenlang Skat kloppe oder dem Lichking den Popo versohle, bleibt ja mir und jedem anderen selbst freigestellt!


----------



## Philine (26. Mai 2010)

den Haushalt erledigen und mich um die Kids kümmern wie jeden Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylvius (26. Mai 2010)

Moinsn @ all,

na alles fit bei euch?
Wie kommts eigentlich das so viele bevor sie in die Arbeit müssen bei Buffed vorbeigucken?


----------



## b1sh0p (26. Mai 2010)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Kurz vorher das Inet abchecken...danach Arbeiten....



Same here


----------



## Senklor (26. Mai 2010)

hotlink im browser ;D 
neben den WAHREN nachrichten werden auch foren überflogen ^^


----------



## Daretina (26. Mai 2010)

Seawater schrieb:


> @Daretina
> 
> Hm, also in meinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis wird WoW als Hobby anerkannt. Denke, dass WoW so einen "schlechten" Ruf durch die Medien bekommen hat. In jeder Sendung, bei der es über Onlinesucht geht, sei es zB neulich erst bei Stern TV mit Günter Jauch, wird vorrangig WoW angeprangert. Sicherlich hat WoW ein Suchtpotenzial. Aber ich denke nicht mehr und nicht weniger als es andere Spiele auch haben können. Es ist halt so wie mit allem im Leben. Alles in Maßen ist ok, alles in Massen schlecht. Jeder muss meiner Meinung nach aber selbst entscheiden, wie viel Zeit er seinem Hobby widmen möchte. So lange das all zu oft beschriebene "Reallife" nicht leidet, ist doch alles im grünen Bereich. Und ob ich nun mit Kollegen stundenlang Skat kloppe oder dem Lichking den Popo versohle, bleibt ja jedem selbst freigestellt!



das mist dem RL und VL is auch so ne sache o_O die ich noch nie verstanden habe ^^ ich mein ich schieb meinen körper ja nicht in den rechner sondern sitze im "RL" davor und so wird mein RL dann zum VL und wenn ich auf klo geh dann zum KL 
ich reg mich seit jahren über den satz auf "RL geht vor, sry" geh ma in nen schwimmverein und sag am wettkampf tag "RL geht vor, sry" o_O 
den hobby is für mich hobby :>


----------



## moehrewinger (26. Mai 2010)

Senklor schrieb:


> hmjo magst recht haben,
> augstehn.. arbeiten bis 20°° dann hier un da was erledigen schlimm schlimm ^^... ah ja die neue "staffel" von Bubble Universe ist mal grütze ^^




Ich hätt ja frei heut, kann aba seit ca. 5 scho nimma pennen. Argh. Normal müßt ich jetzt auch langsam ans Arbeiten. Von 9:30 bis 20:00 Und jetzt errratet mal den Job 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## merc91 (26. Mai 2010)

guten morgen liebe buffis. vertreibe mir hier die zeit, weil ich leider wegen pfeiferschen drüsenfiebers nich zur arbeit kann...

was hat euch um diese uhrzeit denn ins forum verschlagen?

mfg


----------



## Vanitra (26. Mai 2010)

Ich trinke gerade meinen Kaffe und wollte sehen wer alles Fieber bekommen hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylvius (26. Mai 2010)

moehrewinger schrieb:


> Von 9:30 bis 20:00 Und jetzt errratet mal den Job
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm ein zimmlich madigen sag ich mal bei den Arbeitszeiten...


----------



## Schattenerz (26. Mai 2010)

Moin zusammen ich kümmere mich um meinen Sohn, wir frühstücken gemütlich und wenn es das Wetter zulässt gehen wir anschließend auf den Spielplatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## merc91 (26. Mai 2010)

naja is mehr als nur fieber^^

wurde jetzt für 6 wochen krankgeschrieben... weiß gar nich wohin mit der ganzen zeit.

man kann ja nich immer nur zocken


----------



## Seawater (26. Mai 2010)

Solche Arbeitszeiten kenne ich nur von den Erdbeerpflückern in Polen oO


----------



## Cyringsoul (26. Mai 2010)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Ich trinke gerade meinen Kaffe und wollte sehen wer alles Fieber bekommen hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe... ich hab kein Fieber bekommen .. ich sitze brav auf der Arbeit und bin ja soooooooooooo beschäftigt *breitgrins*


----------



## flohdaniel (26. Mai 2010)

moehrewinger schrieb:


> Ich hätt ja frei heut, kann aba seit ca. 5 scho nimma pennen. Argh. Normal müßt ich jetzt auch langsam ans Arbeiten. Von 9:30 bis 20:00 Und jetzt errratet mal den Job
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sklave im Einzelhandel mit Sklaventreiberchef?


----------



## Chakata (26. Mai 2010)

Daretina schrieb:


> das mist dem RL und VL is auch so ne sache o_O die ich noch nie verstanden habe ^^ ich mein ich schieb meinen körper ja nicht in den rechner sondern sitze im "RL" davor und so wird mein RL dann zum VL und wenn ich auf klo geh dann zum KL
> ich reg mich seit jahren über den satz auf "RL geht vor, sry" geh ma in nen schwimmverein und sag am wettkampf tag "RL geht vor, sry" o_O
> den hobby is für mich hobby :>



Du bist also einer der Fälle die RL vom Spiel nicht mehr unterscheiden können. Arm ... RL geht vor bedeutet das ich dem Spiel nichts unvorhergesehenes bevorzuge. Wenn meine kleine sich wehgetan hast steh ich auf und geh hin, wenn ich besuch bekomme geh ich halt off. Es gibt halt auch leute die lassen sogar ihren Besuch sitzen und zocken weiter. Vom Kacken wie du redet hier keiner.

Dein Schwimmwettkampf ist geplant und sicher kein Spontanes Ereigniss

bb


----------



## Epicor (26. Mai 2010)

Und ich hab Urlaub und habe vergessen, dass heute Mittwoch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Toll ^^ jetzt weiß ich nix mit dem Vormittag anzufangen bei dem miesen Wetter...


----------



## Chakata (26. Mai 2010)

Seawater schrieb:


> Solche Arbeitszeiten kenne ich nur von den Erdbeerpflückern in Polen oO



Interessanten Beruf hast du


----------



## Tazmal (26. Mai 2010)

eier kraulen,

wartungsarbeiten sind eh immer nur wenn ich spätschicht habe, also gehe ich wohl gleich arbeiten, muss ja nur bis 22 uhr ran.

achja btw: ich glaube der post ist für wow suchtis gedacht die nichts mit ihrer zeit anzufangen wissen. Aber da hier mehr normale menschen schreiben schon seltsam ^^


----------



## Daretina (26. Mai 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> Du bist also einer der Fälle die RL vom Spiel nicht mehr unterscheiden können. Arm ... RL geht vor bedeutet das ich dem Spiel nichts unvorhergesehenes bevorzuge. Wenn meine kleine sich wehgetan hast steh ich auf und geh hin, wenn ich besuch bekomme geh ich halt off. Es gibt halt auch leute die lassen sogar ihren Besuch sitzen und zocken weiter. Vom Kacken wie du redet hier keiner.
> 
> Dein Schwimmwettkampf ist geplant und sicher kein Spontanes Ereigniss
> 
> bb




löl xD nich gleich flamen hier oO

nen raid is auch geplant und kein spontanes ereigniss ^^ ich rede nicht davon das sich wer wehtut >.< das ist für mich nicht der satz rl geht vor ^^ sondern meine tochter/freund/familie geht vor. den die geht vor allen hobbys.


----------



## moehrewinger (26. Mai 2010)

flohdaniel schrieb:


> Sklave im Einzelhandel mit Sklaventreiberchef?



Tada. Jup 100 Punkte hier. Na, mein Chef ist ganz in Ordnung. Ab und zu auch mal Schichtdienst, so 9:30 bis 18:00 oder 11:00 bis 20:00. Mit ein bißchen Glück gibts auch mal zwei Werktage random frei. Arbeitszeiten passen schon.


----------



## loocypher (26. Mai 2010)

ich akzeptiere einfach die Zeit der Wartungsarbeiten^^
Normalerweise zocke ich, wenn ich Nachtdienst hatte immer ne Stunde morgens.
Aber Mittwochs muss ich mir immer was überlegen, heute wars diablo 2 im closed Bnet.


----------



## Sylvius (26. Mai 2010)

Epicor schrieb:


> Und ich hab Urlaub und habe vergessen, dass heute Mittwoch ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Yeah noch einer der Urlaub hat. Willkommen im Club 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und joar das Wetter ist madig... wo`s gestern so schön war.


----------



## kinziggangster (26. Mai 2010)

schlafen, what else? xD


----------



## Epicor (26. Mai 2010)

Sylvius schrieb:


> Yeah noch einer der Urlaub hat. Willkommen im Club
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja ^^ bin gestern schon nass geworden beim biken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *seufz*
Wenns nid regnen würd, wär ich jetzt sicher unterwegs und würd nich alle 5 Minuten probieren mich in WoW einzuloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ben2k (26. Mai 2010)

Tazmal schrieb:


> eier kraulen,
> 
> wartungsarbeiten sind eh immer nur wenn ich spätschicht habe, also gehe ich wohl gleich arbeiten, muss ja nur bis 22 uhr ran.
> 
> achja btw: ich glaube der post ist für wow suchtis gedacht die nichts mit ihrer zeit anzufangen wissen. Aber da hier mehr normale menschen schreiben schon seltsam ^^



Nein ist er nicht ^^

Aber schön, dass du es ansprichst ^^

Wollte nur gerne mal wissen was Ihr so macht ^^


----------



## basti.core (26. Mai 2010)

hab auch urlaub:-!


----------



## Senklor (26. Mai 2010)

ach ja der einzelhandel... ich vermisse ihn NICHT ... 3 jahre meine ausbildung gemacht. 
dann kein interessse mehr am job und nun arbeite ich im krankenhaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - hart aber besser als der handel.


----------



## Thuzur (26. Mai 2010)

Daretina schrieb:


> das mist dem RL und VL is auch so ne sache o_O die ich noch nie verstanden habe ^^ ich mein ich schieb meinen körper ja nicht in den rechner sondern sitze im "RL" davor und so wird mein RL dann zum VL und wenn ich auf klo geh dann zum KL
> ich reg mich seit jahren über den satz auf "RL geht vor, sry" geh ma in nen schwimmverein und sag am wettkampf tag "RL geht vor, sry" o_O
> den hobby is für mich hobby :>



Moin moin!
Bevor ich mich zum Zitat äußere stell ich erstmal ne Karaffe frisch gepressten Orangensaft und ne große SChüssel Rührei mit Krabben auf den Tisch! Guten!

Und nun zu Daretina:
Ganz so drastisch (bzw. unhöflich) wie Chakata möchte ich es nicht ausdrücken, aber im Kern stimmt die Antwort schon.
Natürlich ist WoW ein Hobby. Aber auch mit Hobbies kann man es übertreiben. Dein Beispiel mit dem Schwimmverein ist gut. Für einen Wettkampf würde ich auch einiges andere liegen lassen oder Freunden absagen. Aber einen Wettkampf gibt es für gewöhnlich einmal in der Woche. WoW spielen die meisten aber mindestens fünf mal die Woche! Das ist also Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen.
Ich habe z.B. Familie und arbeite zudem im Schichtdienst. Da schaffe ich es mit Mühe und Not einmal die Woche einen Abend zum Raiden freizuhalten. Den genieße ich dann aber auch entsprechend und lasse mich nur in Notfällen ablenken.
Ansonsten daddel ich so vor mich hin. Und dann geh ich auch zur Tür, ans Telefon, oder sonstwohin - auch wenn ich in Inis bin.

Genug gelabert. Für sowas ist der Thread ja wohl eigentlich nicht gedacht, oder? Deshalb schon mal ein dickes Sorry ;-)


----------



## HumanFrosty (26. Mai 2010)

Für meine Teil schon paar Stunden auf Arbeit anwesend sein, auch noch bis 18.30 Uhr 
durchziehen dürfen um mich dann mit der Gilde abends der Weekly und Icc widmen zu können.

Mir Wumpe, ob der Server an irgendeinem Wochentag down ist, gibt genug zu tun - immer...

So long


----------



## moehrewinger (26. Mai 2010)

Senklor schrieb:


> ach ja der einzelhandel... ich vermisse ihn NICHT ... 3 jahre meine ausbildung gemacht.
> dann kein interessse mehr am job und nun arbeite ich im krankenhaus
> 
> 
> ...




Ja?^^. Ok. Witzig, weil ich ne Weile Sani war und darauf irgendwie kein Bock mehr hatte und mich für den Einzelhandel entschieden hab. Zumindest verkauf ich Games, DvD und Musik, also des passt scho. Blöd bloß das der Laden wo ich arbeite, zur Zeit permanent in den Nachrichten ist.


----------



## Sylvius (26. Mai 2010)

Epicor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Naja ^^ bin gestern schon nass geworden beim biken
> ...



Alle 5min auch nicht schlecht ich werd hier warten bis einer sagt:


> "SERVER ONLINE!!!"



Aber nacherd erstmal Frühstücken sobald mal alle >langsam< aufstehn bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (26. Mai 2010)

er ist zum unterhalten gedacht xD 
denke viele haben meinen ersten post nicht verstanden o_O oder ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt ich meine nicht fälle wie es klingelt an der tür weil das haus brent ^^ 
sondern eher ein seit 2 wochen geplanter raid 10 leute stehen in icc 1ner kommt ans headset .. sry ich geh ins kino da is vor 2 wochen nen film angelaufen und geht.. und 9 leute denken sich wtf? 
deswegen auch mein vergleich mit dem schwimmverein ^^


----------



## Zhiala (26. Mai 2010)

Mit dem Hund laufen und dann die fiesen Küchenquests anfangen (Spül von gestern wegmachen, wischen, schonmal schnippeln fürs Mittagessen...) wenn dann noch Zeit ist lesen oder endlich meinen D&D-Char fertig zeichnen
Mein Mann liegt derweil gemütlich in der Badewanne und versucht genug Motivation zusammenzukratzen um nach dem Essen arbeiten zu fahren^^


----------



## Meredithe (26. Mai 2010)

moehrewinger schrieb:


> Ja?^^. Ok. Witzig, weil ich ne Weile Sani war und darauf irgendwie kein Bock mehr hatte und mich für den Einzelhandel entschieden hab. Zumindest verkauf ich Games, DvD und Musik, also des passt scho. Blöd bloß das der Laden wo ich arbeite, zur Zeit permanent in den Nachrichten ist.



Hmmm wieso fällt mir jetzt kein laden ein, der dauernt in den nachrichten ist.... 
*überleg*


----------



## Fearzone (26. Mai 2010)

guten morgen allerseits


----------



## Sylvius (26. Mai 2010)

Fearzone schrieb:


> guten morgen allerseits



Fröhliches Moinsn auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralil (26. Mai 2010)

Da hat man mal Spätschicht und dann muss es natürlich am Mittwoch sein >.<

guten morgen an alle btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilindriana (26. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen ich alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## merc91 (26. Mai 2010)

ne kurze frage.

hat schonmal jemand das frühstück bei mcdonalds probiert und kann mir sagen wie es schmeckt?


----------



## Hexfrosch (26. Mai 2010)

Aloha*kaffeetasseandietastaturstell*
Hachja die Sonne scheint die Luft erwärmt sich*kaffeeschlürf*
Im Forum steht viel sinnvolles*bauchkratz*
Hachjaaaa seufz*kippeansteck*
Los bespasst mich^^
P.S. Frühstück beim grossen M is mal endgeil


----------



## Curry88 (26. Mai 2010)

gogog mc flurry magnum brownie!!!


----------



## Ralil (26. Mai 2010)

Das Frühstück bei mäcces is eigentlich ziemlich schmackofatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylvius (26. Mai 2010)

merc91 schrieb:


> ne kurze frage.
> 
> hat schonmal jemand das frühstück bei mcdonalds probiert und kann mir sagen wie es schmeckt?



Also allein der Gedankengang dort zu frühstücken weckt in mir so ein Gefühl mich übergeben zu müssen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hornazeck (26. Mai 2010)

Normalerweise arbeiten,aber zur Zeit Schulung,da kann ich auch ein wenig hier rumsurfen und meinen Senf dazu geben...^^


----------



## merc91 (26. Mai 2010)

oh sehr schöner zeitvertreib der buffedcast is ja online


----------



## merc91 (26. Mai 2010)

Sylvius schrieb:


> Also allein der Gedankengang dort zu frühstücken weckt in mir so ein Gefühl mich übergeben zu müssen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja ich hab den gedanken jetzt auch verworfen xD


----------



## Sylvius (26. Mai 2010)

Wer von euch hört derzeit auch Musik als Zeitvertreib bis die Server da sind?

<--Ego.fm-Hörer


----------



## Senjara (26. Mai 2010)

Arbeiten gehen wie jeden tag von 7-16 UHr....


----------



## Fearzone (26. Mai 2010)

ich hab mal bei mcdonalds gefrüstückt, ich glaube es hätte mir sogar geschmeckt wenn es nicht so abartig nach abgestandenem fast food gerochen hätte, ABER !


NIMM MAL LIEBER DIE MÖHRCHEN :O


----------



## Hexfrosch (26. Mai 2010)

Ich höre grade technobase.fm bin trotz meines Alters eingefleischter Technofan*zappel*.
Boah heute wirds hier echt warm ich glaub ich spiel in Shorts.


----------



## Fearzone (26. Mai 2010)

Sylvius schrieb:


> Wer von euch hört derzeit auch Musik als Zeitvertreib bis die Server da sind?
> 
> <--Ego.fm-Hörer



http://www.ustream.tv/channel/hsb-radio


----------



## Senklor (26. Mai 2010)

*von In Flames my sweet shadow aufdreh* 


sohoo klappts auch mit den Nachbarn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wunderbares Frühstück gemacht . um 15 Uhr darf ich zur schicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





moehrewinger schrieb:


> Ja?^^. Ok. Witzig, weil ich ne Weile Sani war und darauf irgendwie kein Bock mehr hatte und mich für den Einzelhandel entschieden hab. Zumindest verkauf ich Games, DvD und Musik, also des passt scho. Blöd bloß das der Laden wo ich arbeite, zur Zeit permanent in den Nachrichten ist.



isses Game Stop? ^^


TAK TAK NAK NAK :>


----------



## moehrewinger (26. Mai 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Hmmm wieso fällt mir jetzt kein laden ein, der dauernt in den nachrichten ist....
> *überleg*




Karstadt, wegs Insolvenz und so. Noch diese Woche warten und dann weiß man mehr.



merc91 schrieb:


> ne kurze frage.
> 
> hat schonmal jemand das frühstück bei mcdonalds probiert und kann mir sagen wie es schmeckt?




Finger weg von den MCToast (schlabbrig) und den meisten McMuffin, bis auf Egg MCMuffin der is lecka. Rest kannste essen.



Sylvius schrieb:


> Wer von euch hört derzeit auch Musik als Zeitvertreib bis die Server da sind?
> 
> 
> <--Ego.fm-Hörer




fm4 taugt mir ziemlich. Mal ein bissl anders und net allzu mainstreamig.


----------



## Fearzone (26. Mai 2010)

Senklor schrieb:


> *von In Flames my sweet shadow aufdreh*



Only 4 the Week^^


----------



## Senklor (26. Mai 2010)

ach ja Karstadt ...
 ja die Insolvenz habe ich total ausgeblendet, da es mir arg aufn keks ging...

wie lang wollen die eigtl. noch ihre mitarbeiter beschäftigen ? ^^


----------



## Senklor (26. Mai 2010)

Fearzone schrieb:


> Only 4 the Week^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LouisVanGeest (26. Mai 2010)

lacr0ix schrieb:


> In die herliche Siegener Universität gehen und mir dort den Tag versüßen lassen (nicht)^^



willkommen in der heimat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



siegen is einfach die beste stadt xD


----------



## Sylvius (26. Mai 2010)

So, ich verabschiede mich jetzt mal für die nächsten 30-60min,
weil ich jetzt ausgedehnt Früstücken werde nachdem nun endlich jeder wach ist.

MfG Sylvi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (26. Mai 2010)

moin @all


----------



## Meredithe (26. Mai 2010)

Sylvius schrieb:


> So, ich verabschiede mich jetzt mal für die nächsten 30-60min,
> weil ich jetzt ausgedehnt Früstücken werde nachdem nun endlich jeder wach ist.
> 
> MfG Sylvi
> ...



wünsch dir nen guten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiary (26. Mai 2010)

An einem normalen Mittwoch sitze ich auf Arbeit und mir sind die Wartungsarbeiten egal.

Wenn ich an einem Mittwoch mal frei habe, oder Urlaub, oder krank bin...
...sind mir die Wartungsarbeiten ebenfalls egal, denn dann bringe ich meine Große mal nicht in den Kindergarten und verbringe den Tag mit meinen Kindern und meinem Männe.
Ausserdem gibts bei Haus und Garten auch genug RL Echtzeitdungeons die geschafft werden wollen ( z.B. - Zupfe sämtliches Unkraut im Vorgarten und pflanze neue Blumen - oder - Räum das Wohnzimmer aus und streich die Wände neu )


----------



## Senklor (26. Mai 2010)

Sylvius schrieb:


> So, ich verabschiede mich jetzt mal für die nächsten 30-60min,
> weil ich jetzt ausgedehnt Früstücken werde nachdem nun endlich jeder wach ist.
> 
> MfG Sylvi
> ...



wünsch dir einen guuuten hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flachtyp (26. Mai 2010)

Was mache ich wärend der Wartungsarbeiten ? Habe diese Woche Urlaub und mir (sehr schlau ^^) RoM besorgt und schon gestern auf die aktuellste Version upgedated. 
Und grade vorhin stelle ich(gar nicht mehr SO schlau ^^) fest, daß die EBENFALLS jetzt Wartungsabrbeiten haben - LOOOOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (26. Mai 2010)

Einen wunderschönen und Sonnenreichen Mittwoch Morgen euch allen zusammen

*Kanne Kaffe und Belegte Brötchen in die runde stell*

Singen die Vögel bei euch vor der Tür auch schon und ist eure Katze scharf darauf sich aus dem Balkon zu angeln um an die Vögel ran zu kommnen?

(Meine Sitzt gerade mit Plattgedrückter Nase an der Balkontür, raus gibts net, is schonmal runtergefallen ausm 5. OG und Katzennetz lohnt kein neues)

Naja erstmal die Morgenzigarette genießen einen Kaffee und dann irgendwann gegen 12 gehts richtung Arbeit...

Einen Angenehmen Tag wünsche ich noch


----------



## Zhiala (26. Mai 2010)

Siegen? beste Stadt? gibt es noch ein Siegen das ich nicht kenne? Da wohnt doch dieses aufmüpfige Bergvolk am Rande des Sauerlands 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nach 3 Jahren Arbeit in Weidenau bin ich froh dort nicht zu wohnen^^ 

Achja, ich bin Wendenerin (bzw. Wendsche) aus Überzeugung *lacht*


----------



## Str33tworker (26. Mai 2010)

Hmm,

Ich darf jetzt glei zum Mrt fahren. Freue mich schon auf die enge Röhre.
Beim Arbeitsunfall das linke Sprunggelenk angehaun. Naja mal sehen was dabei raus kommt....wenn ich wieder da bin hab ich dann genug zeit zum zocken.
Evtl noch ein par wochen -.- ..


----------



## Simon Rick (26. Mai 2010)

=D ich les mir die UNSINNIGEN Threads von andren leuten über 20% icc buff e.t.c an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyringsoul (26. Mai 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> (Meine Sitzt gerade mit Plattgedrückter Nase an der Balkontür, raus gibts net, is schonmal runtergefallen ausm 5. OG und Katzennetz lohnt kein neues)




Datt arme Katzenviech ... ich stell mir das nun wie bei nem Mobs vor ... Luftnot inc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dir auch nen schönen Tag


----------



## FallenAngel88 (26. Mai 2010)

also ich guck videos auf lockerz.com damit ich mir demnächst das ipad gratis da holen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolvur (26. Mai 2010)

Ich les die Zusammenfassungen im Strafrecht, Verwaltungsrecht und Staatsorganisationsrecht.
Macht totaaaaal laune. Nur bin ich damit leider wohl ned feddisch bis Server wieder da sind -.-


----------



## cataboom (26. Mai 2010)

nicht unnötige Beiträge öffnen z. B. es gibt schon den Mittwochsthread!


----------



## Fearzone (26. Mai 2010)

Ich mag Katzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Misuma (26. Mai 2010)

Duschen ;-)


----------



## bloodstained (26. Mai 2010)

natürlich arbeiten...wie die meisten *Berufstätigen*.

früher hatte ich um die Zeit halt Schule, außer es waren Ferien aber für 4-5Stunden wird man ja wohl noch ne andere Beschäftigung finden außer zu warten, dass die Server online gehen.


----------



## Catharina von Falkenberg (26. Mai 2010)

Endlich mal meine aufgelaufenen E-Mails beantworten...


----------



## Manitu2007 (26. Mai 2010)

nein keine Angst so schlimm ist es nicht, dass problem ist nur ich ziehe demnächst um und dann in der jezigen wohnung noch ein Katzennetz zu Installieren lohnt sich nicht da es bis zum besagten "Unfall" auch ohne ging. Nur mach ich mir jetzt große sorgen und ich habe keine lust auf Stress mit meinen beiden Nachbarn die in der Mitte und Rechts Außen Wohnen. Da beide ja Pflanzen auf dem Balkon haben ist das so eine Sache wenn sie die Berüstung entlangspatziert.


----------



## Hexfrosch (26. Mai 2010)

Jopp Katzen mag ich auch.Lecker mit einem leichten Senfsößchen und frischen Kartoffeln mjammjamm.
BTW verstecken eure Frauen auch immer Leckerchen im Küchenschrank?Hab grad durch Zufall Waffeln gefunden und direkt mal konfisziert^^.
Unglaublich das^^


----------



## Fearzone (26. Mai 2010)

Hexfrosch schrieb:


> Jopp Katzen mag ich auch.Lecker mit einem leichten Senfsößchen und frischen Kartoffeln mjammjamm.
> BTW verstecken eure Frauen auch immer Leckerchen im Küchenschrank?Hab grad durch Zufall Waffeln gefunden und direkt mal konfisziert^^.
> Unglaublich das^^



hehe wie geil ist das denn, also ich musste grad lachen als ich das gelesen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MANN auf Beutezug jaja der jäger so is dat^^


----------



## Cyringsoul (26. Mai 2010)

Hexfrosch schrieb:


> Jopp Katzen mag ich auch.Lecker mit einem leichten Senfsößchen und frischen Kartoffeln mjammjamm.



hmm... gut durch mit frischem Knobi ..jaahaa..leggaaa



Hexfrosch schrieb:


> BTW verstecken eure Frauen auch immer Leckerchen im Küchenschrank?Hab grad durch Zufall Waffeln gefunden und direkt mal konfisziert^^.
> Unglaublich das^^



Also meine "Frau" ist nen Mann und er bunkert seine Süßigkeiten immer an seinem Rechner. Aber wenn ich ihn lieb anlächel darf ich mir ab und an mal was wegnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fearzone (26. Mai 2010)

Server noch ned da, da schmilzt sie langsam dahin die hoffnung vor 11 sich seiner sucht hingeben zu können^^

Naja ich arbeite erst ab Nachmittag dann sind die Server ja zum Glück ON -.-


----------



## Hexfrosch (26. Mai 2010)

Ne ehrlich is echt komisch meine Dame versteckt immer alles.Jetzt musste ich grad ihr Körnerkissen aufwärmen inne Mikrowelle und hab mal beim warten innen Schrank geguckt.Da bunkert die tatsächlich solche Toastwaffeln.Nichts is besser um in den Kaffee gestippt zu werden^^.
Wir haben keine Katzen.Aber zwei Löwenkopfkarnickel.Die haben grad Freigang auf der Dachterasse und marodieren durch die Blumenpötte meiner Frau.Gestern is ihr aufgefallen das die Biester das komplette Basilikum aufgefressen haben was sie inne Pötte hatte.Ich konnte mich vor lachen kaum noch halten.


----------



## Torock2205 (26. Mai 2010)

So ich verabschiede mich mal und wünsch Euch noch nen schönen Tag. Alleria ist wieder On. xD


----------



## Fearzone (26. Mai 2010)

ja als würde man n hund vor ein steak setzen und sagen darfste aber nicht essen gell, und geht dann^^

War es nicht so das allgemein Hasen etc eh fressen bis sie sterben wenn man sie nur lässt.


----------



## Xerodes (26. Mai 2010)

Eine Hand voll Server ist wieder on! Meiner ist leider grad nicht dabei aber ich denk mal das ist nurnoch ne Sache von Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KomaKater (26. Mai 2010)

realmpool Blutdurst is nebenbei gesagt scheinbar da


----------



## Hexfrosch (26. Mai 2010)

Schade ewige Wacht is noch nich on seufz.


----------



## merc91 (26. Mai 2010)

so schauen wir mal was nerathor (horde) und kel thuzad (allianz) gerade treiben...

edit: schade beide noch off^^


----------



## basti.core (26. Mai 2010)

sehr gut


----------



## Likelucky (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen 

Me auch auf der Wacht spielt und wartet


----------



## Fearzone (26. Mai 2010)

Also von Blutdurst ist eigentlich so ziemlich alles down so wie ich das sehe ... Mal Ganis Aegwynn Destromath Perenolde und viele mehr^^


need eben auch Blutdurst Krieger weiter lvln auf Lowfurion ähm Malfurion


----------



## sccorp (26. Mai 2010)

also mein Kater is so dämlich (haben 6 Stück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )... Der ist inzwischen 3 Jahre alt und hat mal vor seinem 2 Wochen alten, fausgroßen Jungen Schiss gehabt. Hier die Situation:
Der kleine frisst gerade, Kater kommt, der kleine schaut auf und schaut den Kater an. Kater bleibt stehen. Der kleine macht einen Schritt auf ihn
=> Kater rennt weg XDD

Ach wie hab ich mich da geschmissen xD


----------



## Xerodes (26. Mai 2010)

merc91 schrieb:


> so schauen wir mal was nerathor (horde) und kel thuzad (allianz) gerade treiben...
> 
> edit: schade beide noch off^^



Ich warte auch auf Kel (aber ich kämpfe für die Horde!). Ich hoff mal, das heute bei Tora die Magehose (T10) droppt und ich sie auch bekomme :>


----------



## Cyringsoul (26. Mai 2010)

Hexfrosch schrieb:


> Ne ehrlich is echt komisch meine Dame versteckt immer alles.Jetzt musste ich grad ihr Körnerkissen aufwärmen inne Mikrowelle und hab mal beim warten innen Schrank geguckt.Da bunkert die tatsächlich solche Toastwaffeln.Nichts is besser um in den Kaffee gestippt zu werden^^.



SKANDAAAAAALLLL ...deine Frau verräumt den Einkauf tatsächlich in die dafür gedachten Schränke und schmeißt sie nicht wild durchs Wohnzimmer. Dann besitzt sie die unendlich Frechheit, Eierwaffeln in den Kühlschrank zu legen, dabei werden sie doch soooo schön schnell schimmlig, wenn man sie einfach tagelang geöffnet auf dem Couchtisch liegen läßt... nee nee.. du bist echt ne arme Socke .. würde daheim wirklich mal etwas strenger durchgreifen.

*zwinker*


----------



## Fearzone (26. Mai 2010)

sccorp schrieb:


> also mein Kater is so dämlich (haben 6 Stück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oh man das hätte ich gerne gesehen wohl nicht so der PVP Kater xD


----------



## Hexfrosch (26. Mai 2010)

Iwie is Glutsturm immer der letzte Pool der hochfährt.Gnaaaahhhaaaaaa die Sucht schreit in mir und die IDs sind frisch und überhaupt...
Egal ich zieh mir jetzt Shorts an wird grad warm hier^^


----------



## merc91 (26. Mai 2010)

Xerodes schrieb:


> Ich warte auch auf Kel (aber ich kämpfe für die Horde!). Ich hoff mal, das heute bei Tora die Magehose (T10) droppt und ich sie auch bekomme :>



spiele hauptsächlich auf nerathor bei der horde aber kann es sein dass ihr auf kel als hordler nie tw habt?

es kommt mir jedenfalls so vor^^


----------



## KomaKater (26. Mai 2010)

warten auf Mug'Thol ... mal schaun wann er diesmal kommt ^^
edit: Kel is on -.-


----------



## Schamella (26. Mai 2010)

lalalala...noz soll on kommen


----------



## Hexfrosch (26. Mai 2010)

Ja durchgreifen da sagste was.Das Problem is wenn ich hier Aggro ziehe sitze ich tagelang im Stunlock was der Libido nich grad förderlich is lach.Wenn meine Dame enrage geht is die wie Flickwerk.Hab schonmal nen Hatefull Strike mit ner Pfanne volley mitm Gesicht geblockt*auaaaa*.


----------



## Xerodes (26. Mai 2010)

merc91 schrieb:


> spiele hauptsächlich auf nerathor bei der horde aber kann es sein dass ihr auf kel als hordler nie tw habt?
> 
> es kommt mir jedenfalls so vor^^



Laut dem Buch das in TW liegt haben allianz und Horde TW gleich oft gehabt aber die Horde hat viel öfter gedefft (wie soll dann die Allianz TW genauso oft gehabt haben wie die Horde? cO)
Tagsüber find ich is es immer recht ausgeglichen.

Nur scheint man auf dem Realmpool als Hordler fast nie BGs zu gewinnen.

Edit: Kel ist on!


----------



## Hexfrosch (26. Mai 2010)

Ewige Wacht is on.
Wish you wat^^.


----------



## Fearzone (26. Mai 2010)

Guckt mal Dethecus TW statistik xD Horde PwNz , die schreien manchmal im raid rum lasst den allys ne werkstatt wegen der q bitte !^^


----------



## Tobias007 (26. Mai 2010)

weiß wer ob Madmortem schon wieder on ist?


----------



## merc91 (26. Mai 2010)

cu leute bin dann mal bei meinem n811 warri

war wie immer nice mit euch. einen schönen tag wünsche ich allen


----------



## Likelucky (26. Mai 2010)

Die ewige wacht laut realmstatus on 

Bis dann


----------



## Malondil (26. Mai 2010)

Gorgonnash dauert mal wieder etwas länger...


----------



## Senklor (26. Mai 2010)

push teh F5 Button xD


----------



## Aeonflu-X (26. Mai 2010)

GIBT UNS ASZHARA ZURÜCK!
MUSS RAIDEEEEN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : D


----------



## Fearzone (26. Mai 2010)

gorgonnash on oder wie der heisst da so btw


----------



## KomaKater (26. Mai 2010)

Jaja aber das Tw prob kennen wir auf mug auchzu gut... jedenfalls auf allyseiten -.- wir sind da immer eeeetwas in der unterzahl (40/25 u.ä.) da muss man immer schaun das man am mittwoch schon mit allen chars durch ak rusht sobald wir tw mal haben xD


----------



## Senklor (26. Mai 2010)

hehe ja stimmt weekly :>
ich will pdok 25 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gieF mount :>


----------



## KomaKater (26. Mai 2010)

xD will nich wissen wieviele kotzen wenn yogg mal weekly wird xD


----------



## Aeonflu-X (26. Mai 2010)

Malygos Weekly wird eh beste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Glaubt mal.


----------



## KomaKater (26. Mai 2010)

maly war schonmal ... war eig nich so tragisch O.o mit allen chars first try


----------



## Senklor (26. Mai 2010)

haha yogg wär mal zu gut =D
extra marken für HM °_°^^


----------



## Vanilecornet (26. Mai 2010)

es kommen als weekly immer nur die ersten bosse einer raidinstanz nie endbosse lord markgar, instrukteur,malygos,sartharion.lor jaraxus.flammenleviathen,xt und etc


----------



## Fearzone (26. Mai 2010)

ja wer die faceroll rota immer noch ned rafft bei maly sollte schleunigst einein arzt aufsuchen^^ weil die 1. und 2. phase sind ja mit dem gear was im moment kursiert echt n witz ,,, die 3. ja EIGENTLICH auch aber eben ^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (26. Mai 2010)

Jemand auf Azshara Horde Seite und gleich Lust Icc 10 zu starten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KomaKater (26. Mai 2010)

das wäre echt mal was ^^ und nen kopf für alle wenn manns im 25er allein im dunkeln macht


----------



## Senklor (26. Mai 2010)

aber naja... so mein server ist noch off. ich bin dann mal meinen hund durch den park jagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KomaKater (26. Mai 2010)

mug tho is on ^^ baba


----------



## Fearzone (26. Mai 2010)

yeah Malfurion online viel spass euch noch ihr tapferen Recken ^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (26. Mai 2010)

so der abysische rat ist auch on, euch dann noch n schönen tag. Noch fix die Daylie machen...


----------



## Vranthor (26. Mai 2010)

Arygos laesst mal wieder auf sich warten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (26. Mai 2010)

Nja ewige Wacht zwar on, aber keine meiner Gilde oder von der Freundesliste da xD jetzt is mir LW^^


----------



## Vranthor (26. Mai 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Nja ewige Wacht zwar on, aber keine meiner Gilde oder von der Freundesliste da xD jetzt is mir LW^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann mach ein paar Dailys :b Gold pushen ist doch was tolles. Und keiner stoert dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (26. Mai 2010)

Hab genug Gold =/ das sammelt sich so beim questen an xD^^

und ich bin ein sehr kommunikativer mensch, ich brauch leute zum schreiben/reden xD^^


----------



## Vranthor (26. Mai 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Hab genug Gold =/ das sammelt sich so beim questen an xD^^
> 
> und ich bin ein sehr kommunikativer mensch, ich brauch leute zum schreiben/reden xD^^



Dann tu das! Rede mit mir soviel du willst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (26. Mai 2010)

wo bleibt nur die Forscherliga..


----------



## Meredithe (26. Mai 2010)

worüber wollen wir denn reden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie is das Wetter so bei dir? ^^


----------



## Slush (26. Mai 2010)

schon mitbekommen am Freitag ist das Rubinsanktum wieder offen ;D dann gibts 10 u. 25er HM.. na ma sehn wies läuft


----------



## Vranthor (26. Mai 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> worüber wollen wir denn reden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bewoelkt x) Glaube faengt gleich an zu regnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bei dir? ^^


----------



## Vranthor (26. Mai 2010)

Slush schrieb:


> schon mitbekommen am Freitag ist das Rubinsanktum wieder offen ;D dann gibts 10er HM.. na ma sehn wies läuft



Hardmode gibt es erst spaeter. Und nicht diesen Freitag. (: Soll fuer naechsten Monat geplant sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laydaya (26. Mai 2010)

Hi liebe WoW-ler,vorrangig jene vom Realmpool Hinterhalt,
ist der Realmpool Hinterhalt regelmäßig länger down als andere Server!?
Mir kommt es jedenfalls so vor,denn es kam schon öfters vor,aller Server on und nur Hinterhalt ist down...
Gibt es dafür eine (technische) Erklärung oder ist das einfach so^^?
 mfg Lay

(P.S.: Flames sind zugelassen,irgendwie müssen sich ja die Leute ihre ach so knappe Zeit vertreiben....)


----------



## Röhrrich (26. Mai 2010)

todeswache wooo bleibst du ?


----------



## Simon Rick (26. Mai 2010)

REALPOOL HINTERHALT : Is noch ca 20 min off -.-"
xD jmd bock zu laben? ^^


----------



## Vranthor (26. Mai 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> REALPOOL HINTERHALT : Is noch ca 20 min off -.-"
> xD jmd bock zu laben? ^^



TeamSpeak? ^^ Bin von Arygos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (26. Mai 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Bewoelkt x) Glaube faengt gleich an zu regnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



12° und sonnenschein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lohnt sich fast die kurzen hosen zum zocken rauszuholen xD




Simon schrieb:


> REALPOOL HINTERHALT : Is noch ca 20 min off -.-"
> xD jmd bock zu laben? ^^



Ich bin zu schüchtern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slush (26. Mai 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Hardmode gibt es erst spaeter. Und nicht diesen Freitag. (: Soll fuer naechsten Monat geplant sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_
Die Tests am Rubinsanktum sind bisher gut gelaufen. Für die nächste Phase werden wir euch die Möglichkeit geben, den Schwierigkeitsgrad auf heroisch zu stellen. 
Das Testen des heroischen Modus wird nur für eine begrenze Zeit möglich sein, wir hoffen aber die Tests für den normalen Modus länger verfügbar zu machen. 

__*EU Test-Zeitplan:*
Freitag, 28. Mai ab 19:30 MESZ. _ 

hmm versteh ich das falsch? ^^


----------



## Simon Rick (26. Mai 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> TeamSpeak? ^^ Bin von Arygos.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD oke mom 
TS³
Ip 78.143.29.196
 Port 9987

Wenn wer bock hat join ^^


----------



## Simon Rick (26. Mai 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> 12° und sonnenschein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kleine schüchterne mädels kennma dad? xD


----------



## Vranthor (26. Mai 2010)

Slush schrieb:


> _
> Die Tests am Rubinsanktum sind bisher gut gelaufen. Für die nächste Phase werden wir euch die Möglichkeit geben, den Schwierigkeitsgrad auf heroisch zu stellen.
> Das Testen des heroischen Modus wird nur für eine begrenze Zeit möglich sein, wir hoffen aber die Tests für den normalen Modus länger verfügbar zu machen.
> 
> ...



Bin ja schon ruhig. ^^ Tut mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simon Rick (26. Mai 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Bin ja schon ruhig. ^^ Tut mir leid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Keks? ^^


----------



## Vanitra (26. Mai 2010)

Ein GM hat mich gestern angeflüstert, die machen das heute nur um dich persönlich zu ärgern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Server werden wohl nicht alle gleichzeitig hochfahren, sondern in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge. Deshalb ist anzunehmen, das einige Realms eher online sind als andere. Es ist nur ein Spiel, versuch doch die Zeit solang anders zu nutzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (26. Mai 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> Kleine schüchterne mädels kennma dad? xD



Also klein bin ich nich *hust* 1,58m is rieeeesig! 
Nja ok, ehrlich gesagt bin ich ne labertasche xD aber njo^^


----------



## Slush (26. Mai 2010)

Naja ich bin aufjedenfall ma gespannt werd 10erHM mit gilde am Freitag ma flott antesten, wird bestimmt lustig hoffe Blizz machts uns nicht zu easy.


----------



## Simon Rick (26. Mai 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Also klein bin ich nich *hust* 1,58m is rieeeesig!
> Nja ok, ehrlich gesagt bin ich ne labertasche xD aber njo^^



OhOhOh XD 1.58? Oo wie alt bist du ? 12 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD
naja ..^^ also 1.89 Is besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dabei binn ich noch so jungOo xD


----------



## benniboy (26. Mai 2010)

Laydaya schrieb:


> Hi liebe WoW-ler,vorrangig jene vom Realmpool Hinterhalt,
> ist der Realmpool Hinterhalt regelmäßig länger down als andere Server!?
> Mir kommt es jedenfalls so vor,denn es kam schon öfters vor,aller Server on und nur Hinterhalt ist down...
> Gibt es dafür eine (technische) Erklärung oder ist das einfach so^^?
> ...



Die haben vergessen der Putzfrau zu sagen das die den Stecker nicht ziehen soll.


----------



## Vranthor (26. Mai 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> xD oke mom
> TS³
> Ip 78.143.29.196
> Port 9987
> ...



EDIT: Sry, hatte gedacht Ts2 xDDD


----------



## spaphira (26. Mai 2010)

hi du ich stimmt dir woll zu das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen ich komme von der forscherliga. aber die hat je eh nur noch probleme. letzte woche mittwoch zb hatte wir solche problem das wir net mal vernünftig 1000 winter machen konnten wir lagen 10 min als leiche 10 min als geist bis wir zu geistheiler kammen das nervt schon ein bisschen. naja mal schauen wie langen wir heute wieder warten dürfen. *NERV*


----------



## Loca (26. Mai 2010)

11:31 uhr und Dethecus noch nicht on super!!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simon Rick (26. Mai 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Ts2 funktioniert bei mir net so gut xDD Hast auch Ts³?^^



Das is ts³ xD


----------



## Meredithe (26. Mai 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> OhOhOh XD 1.58? Oo wie alt bist du ? 12
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Boaaah danke -.-^^ nehe bin 17 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber mein ellis sind auch nich größer xD und unkraut wächst ja auch schneller als blumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simon Rick (26. Mai 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> Das is ts³ xD



Bish drinn? Oo


----------



## Simon Rick (26. Mai 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Boaaah danke -.-^^ nehe bin 17
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh fu xD binn erst 15 x.x
xDD


----------



## Saladarxyz (26. Mai 2010)

OH NEIN MEIN REALM IST NOCH NICHT ON WAS SOLL ICH JETZT NUR MACHEN
sucht euch ein reallife


----------



## Meredithe (26. Mai 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> Oh fu xD binn erst 15 x.x
> xDD



Ohhh wie niedlich *kopf tätschel* ^^ Nja gut, soooviel älter bin ich ja nun auch nich XD


----------



## spaphira (26. Mai 2010)

REALLIFE mh kann man das essen oder down load ist das ein addon ?


----------



## Vranthor (26. Mai 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Boaaah danke -.-^^ nehe bin 17
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bist auch 17? xD Garnet gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und du bist unter 1,60?^^ Auch geil xD


----------



## Meredithe (26. Mai 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Du bist auch 17? xD Garnet gesehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klein aber Oho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ und außerdem, lieber nen bissl kleiner als son riesenweib was die männer am besten noch um nen kopp überragt ^^


----------



## Simon Rick (26. Mai 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Ohhh wie niedlich *kopf tätschel* ^^ Nja gut, soooviel älter bin ich ja nun auch nich XD



Pff xD egal bist kleiner ^^ ^xD


----------



## Saladarxyz (26. Mai 2010)

spaphira schrieb:


> REALLIFE mh kann man das essen oder download ist das ein addon ?




was anderes habe ich nicht erwartet

bei aldi bekommst du das für 1,50


----------



## Graveone (26. Mai 2010)

Dethecus ich vermisse dich xD
einmal so früh aufstehen und schon is kacke... ich hasse meine ferien^^


----------



## Meredithe (26. Mai 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> Pff xD egal bist kleiner ^^ ^xD



Ich sag doch... blumen und unkraut und so...
und ich werd auch später nass bei regen, als ihr!^^


----------



## Cyringsoul (26. Mai 2010)

<<schaut mal wieder seufzend hinein ..


kann nicht jemand bitte die Uhr nach vorne drehn? ... ich will nach Hause !!!


----------



## Vranthor (26. Mai 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Klein aber Oho
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Muhaha, hauptsache ich ueberrag Dich mit meinen stolzen 1,89 xD


----------



## Cazor (26. Mai 2010)

Slush schrieb:


> Naja ich bin aufjedenfall ma gespannt werd 10erHM mit gilde am Freitag ma flott antesten, wird bestimmt lustig hoffe Blizz machts uns nicht zu easy.




..und verschleudert keine 277er für halb afk


----------



## Simon Rick (26. Mai 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Ich sag doch... blumen und unkraut und so...
> und ich werd auch später nass bei regen, als ihr!^^



was regnest? xDDD


----------



## Meredithe (26. Mai 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Muhaha, hauptsache ich ueberrag Dich mit meinen stolzen 1,89 xD



lieber klein und zackig als groß und tappig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Simon schrieb:


> was regnest? xDDD



.... dazu sag ich jetzt nix xD


und der Zam is nen Profilschleicher! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simon Rick (26. Mai 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> lieber klein und zackig als groß und tappig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sag was im ts " KEIN HEADSET"
xDDD


----------



## Meredithe (26. Mai 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> Sag was im ts " KEIN HEADSET"
> xDDD



Ich bin garnich bei euch im ts ^^


----------



## Simon Rick (26. Mai 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Ich bin garnich bei euch im ts ^^



Doch xD


----------



## Meredithe (26. Mai 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> Doch xD



Nein xD definitiv nich ^^


----------



## ZAM (26. Mai 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> und der Zam is nen Profilschleicher!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der buffed-Fake-Check. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (26. Mai 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der buffed-Fake-Check.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




gute Ausrede. Wasn mit diesem Diplomarbeitsthread, die hat euch doch angeblich schon mehrmals kontaktiert? Dann könnte man doch helfen?


----------



## Simon Rick (26. Mai 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der buffed-Fake-Check.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hä 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? xD


----------



## Cazor (26. Mai 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> Hä
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



weibl=Verdacht auf fake^^ Zuviel in Goldhain gelauscht?


----------



## Röhrrich (26. Mai 2010)

und das schleift wieder die 20 min sind scho längst rum ^^


----------



## Meredithe (26. Mai 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der buffed-Fake-Check.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was ich soll nen Fake sein?^^
Püh das trifft mich jetzt persönlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich geb mir hier mühe und mach jetzt mal was auf meinem Buffed Profil und dann sowas -.-^^



Cazor schrieb:


> weibl=Verdacht auf fake^^ Zuviel in Goldhain gelauscht?



Und DAS trifft mich nochmehr! ^^
xD


----------



## Simon Rick (26. Mai 2010)

-.-" 1h warten bist HINTERHALT ongeht das muss ned sein oder? xD streik !!^^


----------



## Cazor (26. Mai 2010)

Röhrrich schrieb:


> und das schleift wieder die 20 min sind scho längst rum ^^




jo, Dailie vor der Schicht kann ich vergessen.


----------



## Simon Rick (26. Mai 2010)

Hää xD ich check nixmehr x.x


----------



## ~White_Wolf~ (26. Mai 2010)

boa blizz warum is hinterhalt immer noch dowen der ganze verdammt realmpool -.-
wurden wir vergessen ? 
T.T blizz meine kleinen twink mage sitzt jetzt ganz allein in unterstadt und weint villeicht warum tut ihr das (die emotionale schiene zieht immer muha) 
so long grüße
yours Whitey


----------



## Logo778 (26. Mai 2010)

hmm jetzt isses aber 12.00 uhr und der Server Todeswache ist immer noch down...


----------



## Cazor (26. Mai 2010)

Logo778 schrieb:


> hmm jetzt isses aber 12.00 uhr und der Server Todeswache ist immer noch down...




die prüfen noch, ob du Gold gekauft hast.


----------



## Vranthor (26. Mai 2010)

Ich geh kaputt ey. xD Ich krieg schon entzugserscheinungen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bloedes Realmpool


----------



## Loca (26. Mai 2010)

toll 12Uhr und Dethecus noch nicht on danke Blizzard


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich zahle gern, so dass ich off bleibe


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (26. Mai 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> gute Ausrede. Wasn mit diesem Diplomarbeitsthread, die hat euch doch angeblich schon mehrmals kontaktiert? Dann könnte man doch helfen?



Selbst wenn, erinnere ich mich an keinerlei Freigabe.


----------



## Meredithe (26. Mai 2010)

Moah jetzt will ich mal mein MyBuffed profil machen, und dann komm ich nich mit dem komischen Blasc zum char uploaden klar ... -.-


edit: ihr solltet die anleitung dinsensbumens da auch mal auf Blasc 3 updaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is noch für Blasc 2 ^^


----------



## Mumble (26. Mai 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh es ist Mittwoch!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mein Gott, hab ich hier lange nicht mehr reingeschrieben...


----------



## ZAM (26. Mai 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Moah jetzt will ich mal mein MyBuffed profil machen, und dann komm ich nich mit dem komischen Blasc zum char uploaden klar ... -.-



Falsches Forum für solche Anfragen =)


----------



## Röhrrich (26. Mai 2010)

Realm News

26/05 Realms nicht verfügbar  

Aufgrund von technischen Schwierigkeiten sind zurzeit die unten genannten Realms nicht erreichbar.

Wir möchten uns für die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen und bitten um euer Verständnis, während wir an 

einer Lösung dieser Probleme arbeiten.

Forscherliga
Dethecus
Un'Goro
Garrosh
Area 52
Todeswache
Arygos
Teldrassil
Norgannon
Der Mithrilorden  

ich habs gewußt wir haben es kaputt gemacht


----------



## Cazor (26. Mai 2010)

Röhrrich schrieb:


> ich habs gewußt wir haben es kaputt gemacht




neiiiin nicht so rum knicken! 


Ausgerechnet Forscherliga.. murmelkotz, jetzt muss ich zur Arbeit und heut Nacht um 3 hab ich Vyragosa gekillt. Viel Erfolg dem, der sich den Zeitverlorenen schnappen will.


----------



## Meredithe (26. Mai 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Falsches Forum für solche Anfragen =)



Jaja ich geh ja schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *traurig wegtrotte*


----------



## ZAM (26. Mai 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Ausgerechnet Forscherliga.. murmelkotz



Ally oder Horde?


----------



## ZAM (26. Mai 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Jaja ich geh ja schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Support-Anfragen nur im Support-Forum. Und auch wenn wir nicht auf alles antworten, alles wird gelesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moshjo (26. Mai 2010)

Röhrrich schrieb:


> Realm News
> 
> 26/05 Realms nicht verfügbar
> 
> ...



So in der Art?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (26. Mai 2010)

Haha!!! Ich muss sowieso arbeiten.... Und ganz davon abgesehen ist mein Server on.... Haha!!!!


----------



## Tyrehl (26. Mai 2010)

Leute chillt mal etwas, könnt ihr nicht mal 1 Stunde ohne wow aushalten?


----------



## Cazor (26. Mai 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ally oder Horde?




da Allie, Neriat


----------



## Kzell (26. Mai 2010)

Tyrehl schrieb:


> Leute chillt mal etwas, könnt ihr nicht mal 1 Stunde ohne wow aushalten?



nein.


----------



## Resch (26. Mai 2010)

Mh ob ich heut mal mit meinem ach so schlechten gs5,1 DK eine ICC10er Gruppe finde? Immerhin haben wir ja 5% mehr, aber ich glaub nun brauch ich noch 5% mehr gs^^

Aber erst ma noch 3 stunden absitzen...


----------



## Meredithe (26. Mai 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Support-Anfragen nur im Support-Forum. Und auch wenn wir nicht auf alles antworten, alles wird gelesen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiß doch das ihr alles lest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^ War eigtl. auch nur ne Bemerkung nebenbei, ich schau mal, das ich mich damit noch nen bissl befasse, dann bekomm ich das scho hin *grins* und ansonsten nerv ich doch mal die im Support-Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Resch schrieb:


> Mh ob ich heut mal mit meinem ach so schlechten gs5,1 DK eine ICC10er Gruppe finde? Immerhin haben wir ja 5% mehr, aber ich glaub nun brauch ich noch 5% mehr gs^^
> 
> Aber erst ma noch 3 stunden absitzen...



Gearscore *kotz würg*


----------



## ZAM (26. Mai 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> da Allie



Bruahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Mumble (26. Mai 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Mh ob ich heut mal mit meinem ach so schlechten gs5,1 DK eine ICC10er Gruppe finde? Immerhin haben wir ja 5% mehr, aber ich glaub nun brauch ich noch 5% mehr gs^^



Warte noch ein zwei Monate, dann machst du icc solo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (26. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Cyringsoul (26. Mai 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Mh ob ich heut mal mit meinem ach so schlechten gs5,1 DK eine ICC10er Gruppe finde? Immerhin haben wir ja 5% mehr, aber ich glaub nun brauch ich noch 5% mehr gs^^
> 
> Aber erst ma noch 3 stunden absitzen...





dieses ewige "gs" gequatsche regt mich langsam auf ... 

kürzlich rief man im 2er nach nem Heiler für Obsi 3d .. ich wackelte zu dem vorgegebenen "GC-Punkt" und winkte fröhlich in der Runde rum. Daraufhin bekam ich ein Wisper, dass ich doch etwas low equipt für Obsi 3d wäre..... ergo -> keinen invite.

ich hab nen lächerlichen GS von 5,7k ... Hallo ... bitte was wollen die Leute ständig mit 6k GS Leuten? .. sich gemütlich in ne Ecke stellen und dort tanzend auf den Loot warten?

hoher GS = noch lange kein hoher Skill ... wann endlich raffen die Leute das?


----------



## Vanlinux (26. Mai 2010)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> hoher GS = noch lange kein hoher Skill ... wann endlich raffen die Leute das?



niemals, leider....


----------



## Cazor (26. Mai 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bruahahahahahahaha.



Abyss Rat, Horde, 3 Jahre! Da gibts nix zu lachen! Schlachtrufer Cazor guckt gleich grimmig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bruahahahaha


----------



## BvTcH3R (26. Mai 2010)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> dieses ewige "gs" gequatsche regt mich langsam auf ...
> 
> kürzlich rief man im 2er nach nem Heiler für Obsi 3d .. ich wackelte zu dem vorgegebenen "GC-Punkt" und winkte fröhlich in der Runde rum. Daraufhin bekam ich ein Wisper, dass ich doch etwas low equipt für Obsi 3d wäre..... ergo -> keinen invite.
> 
> ...



Spielst Du auf Ally Seite? Wenn ja, wundert mich das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ xD


----------



## Röhrrich (26. Mai 2010)

ich beachte des mit diesen GS gar nicht was bringen 6k GS wenn man den char nicht spielen kann u der schaden nicht rüberkommt. in dem Sinne nutz ich das addon nicht u wenn ich leute suche dann ohne diesen GS


----------



## Gonzo73 (26. Mai 2010)

Eigendlich mag ich den Mittwoch-Server-Down. Da ich sowieso immer arbeite um die Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ist dann sehr entspannend zu wissen das die anderen auch nicht zocken können, so kann ich mich wenigstens auf die Arbeit konzentrieren und denke nicht immer an WOW^^


----------



## Cazor (26. Mai 2010)

Röhrrich schrieb:


> ich beachte des mit diesen GS gar nicht was bringen 6k GS wenn man den char nicht spielen kann u der schaden nicht rüberkommt. in dem Sinne nutz ich das addon nicht u wenn ich leute suche dann ohne diesen GS




Ich hab 6k und wenn ich nicht spielen könnte, hätt ich den nicht. Das heisst nicht, dass ich ein unbedingter Verfechter von GS bin aber Athenes Gearcheck ging nach einem Patch nicht mehr. 
Brauch den GS auch zu nix. 25er Stamm braucht man nirgends zu gucken und meinen neuen (endlich) 10er auch nicht. Ist für mich nur zur Unterhaltung gedacht. Wenn der Tank in der rnd hc 4k hat, weiß ich, dass er niemals meine Aggro halten kann und spiele entsprechend. Versuche es..
Beispiel: wenn ich mit 9k dps durch die Grube von Saron hüpfe, nutzen mir auch 20sek Antankzeit bei einem 4k GS Tank nichts. Gestern erst wieder gehabt, ich hab wirklich nur Seuchen auf den Boss gehaun und trotzdem aggro bekommen. Soll ich mich ausziehen? Zuschaun? Meine einzige aggroreduzierende Fähigkeit ist sterben. 
So sieht man durch den Gearscore in den täglichen rnd HCs woran man ist. Bei einem 5,5k GS tank kann ich schon ziemlich alles rausrummsen. 
Ich mach auch bei einem Wipe kein Theater, denn das wipen bin ich gewohnt. 9,5g in Jeeves Kaffeekasse und gut.


----------



## bexxter83 (26. Mai 2010)

Whitepeach schrieb:


> Weekly Quests im Haushalt, die KEINE Daylies sind (zB Die Jagd nach den Spinnenweben, Rüstung bügeln, 10.000 Staubkörner sammeln... usw)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Lol und /sign!
Wobei ich Bügeln total überbewertet finde ;P


----------



## BillyChapel (26. Mai 2010)

Au weia, einer der dümmsten Threads, die ich je erlebt habe. 

Was macht man während der Wartungsarbeiten? Eigentlich sollte jeder vernünftige Mensch in Deutschland was zu tun haben, so dass ihm die Wartungsarbeiten am Allerwertesten vorbei gehen. Ausgenommen die Suchtis, die Entzugserscheinungen bekommen und in die Tastatur beißen, weil sie plötzlich zwangsweise auf Entzug gesetzt wurden (für ein paar Minuten).

Nur WoW Junkies machen sich über Wartungsarbeiten Gedanken.

Macht mal halblang!


----------



## Russelkurt (26. Mai 2010)

normalerweise schlafe ich bis 11 und bekomme nix vom serverdown mit. aber manchmal, so wie heute, gehört mein server zu den besonders wartungsbedürftigen, bei denen die wartungsarbeiten länger dauern als sonst. dann mache ich frühstück, dusche, langweile mich furchtbar und schaue schrott im tv.


----------



## Lindhberg (26. Mai 2010)

nachdem ich entschieden habe heute wieder wartungsárbeiten durchführen zu lassen, damit ich mich mit meinen anwesen und ländereien beschäftigen kann, bin ich erstmal (in begleitung meiner weiblichen bodyguards) duschen gegangen und habe dann denn stallmeister gerufen um die pferde aufsatteln zu lassen.......


jetzt werde ich wohl noch von ein paar aufmüpfigen bauern den zehnten eintreiben um mich dann gegen mittag mit einem meiner helicopter zu meiner yacht fliegen lassen (einem umgebauten flugzeugträger).


----------



## sykee (26. Mai 2010)

wie wärs mit schlafen? =D


----------



## lacr0ix (26. Mai 2010)

Zhiala schrieb:


> Siegen? beste Stadt? gibt es noch ein Siegen das ich nicht kenne? Da wohnt doch dieses aufmüpfige Bergvolk am Rande des Sauerlands
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nananananana bergvolk was soll das denn heißen, wusste gar nicht das im sauerland mittlerweile i-net verfügbar ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja ich wohne schon mein ganzes leben in weidenau, was sich aber nach dem studium hoffentlich schnell ändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (26. Mai 2010)

schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Früher war ich um die Zeit immer in der Schule, aber die hab ich ja jetzt nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Mai 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/47601-ist-heute-mittwoch-und-dein-server-ist-down/


----------



## Traklar (26. Mai 2010)

Wer schon so weit ist einen Zeitraum Wartungsarbeiten zu nennen, der ist süchtig. Da ich das nicht bin ist auch der Mittwoch-Vormittag ein Vormittag wie jeder andere auch. Ich steh um 9 auf (Ferien), mach mir Frühstück. Schau  bissl TV, geh kurz online guck was es so neues an News gibt und was meine Auktionen machen, geh mit dem Hund raus, Jogge meine 10 Km und komm gegen 13 uhr wieder Heim. Dann wird gekocht und vielleicht danach WoW gespielt.


----------



## Mikolomeus (26. Mai 2010)

faaals ich mal frei haben sollte an einem mittwoch, und meine freundin auch, dann wisst ihr bescheid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und sie nicht: schlafen+fernsehen
ich nicht: arbeiten -_-


----------



## vip2k (26. Mai 2010)

Bin gleichermaßen erschrocken wie auch entsetzt das sich immer wieder bestätigt das WOW n Arbeitslosen Spiel ist. 

Normal ist man doch um die Zeit hier arbeiten, so wie ich es gerade tue wenn ich nich 30 min Pause hätte, aber scheinbar ist dem nicht so. 

Daher viel Spaß weiterhin beim süchteln.....


----------



## Greuliro (26. Mai 2010)

Entweder Arbeiten
oder wenn ich frei hab, Schlafen oder Dark Orbit spielen ^^


----------



## Kuya (26. Mai 2010)

Hmm... naja kommt halt immer darauf an, was das nun genau für ein Mittwoch ist.

Diesmal hab ich meine Kommandozentrale (Zockerecke) mal wieder aufgeräumt und entstaubt.
Mein schickes Cabriolet mal wieder durch die Wasch- und Saugstraße chuffiert.
Meinen Cola und Tiefkühlpizza Vorrat aufgefüllt.
Meine Ex-Freundin mal wieder auf ein Schäferstündchen besucht.
Und natürlich meinen Rentenantrag fertig gestellt. [/Ironie]


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Mai 2010)

Einkaufen für die Ganze Woche man kommst ja sonst nie dazu, geschweige aus dem haus.


EDIT:



Kuya schrieb:


> Diesmal hab ich meine *Kommandozentrale* (Zockerecke) mal wieder aufgeräumt und entstaubt.




Die will ich sehen. xD


----------



## Gurlon (26. Mai 2010)

Teldrassil geht wieder. Juhuu


----------



## zkral (26. Mai 2010)

Kommt selten vor, dass ich in Konflikt mit den Wartungsarbeiten komme, da ich da meist arbeite. Aber WENN ich mal Mittwochs morgens frei habe: schwimmen! Morgens ist das Schwimmbad wie leer gefegt und man(n) kann in Ruhe seine Bahnen ziehen. Und sollten immer noch die Server down sein, wenn ich zurück bin, hab ich ja noch nen Haushalt zu schmeissen...da gibts immer was zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Langeweile gibbet net. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und an Tagen wie heute: juckt mich nicht, da ich eh arbeiten bin (Reste vom Mittagessen runterschluckt)...


----------



## Gerti (26. Mai 2010)

vip2k schrieb:


> Bin gleichermaßen erschrocken wie auch entsetzt das sich immer wieder bestätigt das WOW n Arbeitslosen Spiel ist.
> 
> Normal ist man doch um die Zeit hier arbeiten, so wie ich es gerade tue wenn ich nich 30 min Pause hätte, aber scheinbar ist dem nicht so.
> 
> Daher viel Spaß weiterhin beim süchteln.....



Genau 100% der WoW Spieler und Leute hier im Forum sind Arbeiter, die von 9.00 bis 16 Uhr arbeiten müssen...
Es gibt keine Schichtarbeiter, Leute die Urlaub haben, Schüler, die Freistunden haben, Schüler, die auf ihre mündliche Abiprüfung warten bzw das Abi schon in der Tasche haben, Leute die Krank sind, Leute die heute nicht arbeiten müssen, NEIN, jeder der on ist, muss arbeitslos sein, bei der Zeit die man mit WotLK invstieren muss, um den Endcontent zu sehen!


----------



## Philine (26. Mai 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Genau 100% der WoW Spieler und Leute hier im Forum sind Arbeiter, die von 9.00 bis 16 Uhr arbeiten müssen...
> Es gibt keine Schichtarbeiter, Leute die Urlaub haben, Schüler, die Freistunden haben, Schüler, die auf ihre mündliche Abiprüfung warten bzw das Abi schon in der Tasche haben, Leute die Krank sind, Leute die heute nicht arbeiten müssen, NEIN, jeder der on ist, muss arbeitslos sein, bei der Zeit die man mit WotLK invstieren muss, um den Endcontent zu sehen!



bitte vergess nicht es gibt auch Leute die in Elternzeit sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiary (26. Mai 2010)

Philinie, die sind mit Windeln wechseln, füttern/stillen, stillem staunen, knuddeln und schlafen beschäftigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zumindest wurde mir das so erklärt als ich damals zum 1. Mal Mutter wurde und irgendwie viel Zeit übrig hatte ^^


----------



## Philine (26. Mai 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> Philinie, die sind mit Windeln wechseln, füttern/stillen, stillem staunen, knuddeln und schlafen beschäftigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja eben ich schaffe es auch erst abends bei Wow on zugehen wenn die Kids schlafen und ruhe ist, aber siehst ja weiter oben das es wieder welche gibt die sagen das fast alle Wowler Arbeitslose sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vip2k (26. Mai 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Genau 100% der WoW Spieler und Leute hier im Forum sind Arbeiter, die von 9.00 bis 16 Uhr arbeiten müssen...
> Es gibt keine Schichtarbeiter, Leute die Urlaub haben, Schüler, die Freistunden haben, Schüler, die auf ihre mündliche Abiprüfung warten bzw das Abi schon in der Tasche haben, Leute die Krank sind, Leute die heute nicht arbeiten müssen, NEIN, jeder der on ist, muss arbeitslos sein, bei der Zeit die man mit WotLK invstieren muss, um den Endcontent zu sehen!




Im Prinzip würde ich dire Recht geben das das ne Verallgemeinerung von mir war, aber wenn du die die Posts mal durchliest die hier gepostet werden bestätigt das leider Gottes meine Verallgemeinerung.

Klar jetzt könnte man sagen das is alles nur Ironisch, aber weißte was, ich fürchte es ist die Wahrheit bei denjenigen die hier stolz verkünden das Sie den Mittwoch nutzen um mal RL dinge zu erledigen weil sonst ja keine Zeit dafür ist....und das macht mir Angst

Und auch bei Verallgemeinerungen gilt Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, freu dich denn du scheinst eine von den Aussnahmen zu sein.


----------



## Gliothiel (26. Mai 2010)

Einfache Antwort:

Arbeiten, wie jeden Montag bis Freitag in der Woche.

Ausnahme: Urlaub - da verbringe ich die Zeit im Garten oder bei der Bügelwäsche oder beim Abwasch oder ....

Du siehst, es gibt genug zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und die Wartungszeiten sind einfach zu kurz *kicher*


----------



## Nuhramon (26. Mai 2010)

Gehe zum Arbeitsamt, hole mir neue Stellenangebote und verbrenne diese anschließend im Kamin.
Zwischendurch neues Bier, Tabak und Kaffee kaufen. 1 Std vor Serverstart vorm Bildschirm sitzen und warten, dass der Server wieder hochgefahren ist.
Dann für den Rest der Woche imba sein und die Zitadelle auseinandernehmen.

Das wollt ihr doch hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nene..Ich arbeite auch wie die meisten hier Mittwochs um diese Zeit. 
8-16 Uhr. Lässiger Job. Durch Buffed geht dann der Endspurt dann noch schneller.


----------



## FröööM (26. Mai 2010)

schlafen?^^

wartunsgarbeiten von 3 - 11 bzw. 5 - 11 wer da noch munter is, selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bexxter83 (26. Mai 2010)

Nuhramon schrieb:


> *Gehe zum Arbeitsamt, hole mir neue Stellenangebote und verbrenne diese anschließend im Kamin*.
> Zwischendurch neues Bier, Tabak und Kaffee kaufen. 1 Std vor Serverstart vorm Bildschirm sitzen und warten, dass der Server wieder hochgefahren ist.
> Dann für den Rest der Woche imba sein und die Zitadelle auseinandernehmen.
> 
> ...




LOL made my day!


----------



## Dini (26. Mai 2010)

*reinplatz* BUUUUUUUH!

Alles raus hier! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)
*close*


----------



## Ahramanyu (2. Juni 2010)

Temporär geöffnet, De armiasu.


----------



## xlania (2. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen @ All

für alle die auch zur Arbeit müssen mal nen Kaffe in die runde reich......


----------



## xlania (2. Juni 2010)

Und nen Brötchen reich


----------



## Vranthor (2. Juni 2010)

Da waren wir vorhin schon beim letzten Boss fuer "Für die Horde"- Erfolg, und dann Server Runtergefahren. Na toll^^


----------



## xlania (2. Juni 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Da waren wir vorhin schon beim letzten Boss fuer "Für die Horde"- Erfolg, und dann Server Runtergefahren. Na toll^^



pp würde ich sagen^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vranthor (2. Juni 2010)

xlania schrieb:


> pp würde ich sagen^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bitte?^^


----------



## grimmige Zockerline (2. Juni 2010)

Eigentlich guck ich auch immer morgens kurz rein, mach schnell die Juwe daily und sauf n Liter Kaffee dazu^^.

Danach schlepp ich mich zur Arbeit.

Na gut, dann fällt halt heute morgen das Frühstück opulenter aus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zerre (2. Juni 2010)

warum heute schon wieder  mittwoch ist ? =/ jedes mal wenn ich frei habe  sind die server down ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


btw: guten morgen zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xlania (2. Juni 2010)

zerre schrieb:


> warum heute schon wieder  mittwoch ist ? =/ jedes mal wenn ich frei habe  sind die server down ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du hast frei und bist schon wach??

Dann mal Guten Morgen^


----------



## Re4liTy (2. Juni 2010)

hmmm... hat einer lust bei playray ne runde minigolf zu spielen ? ^^


----------



## Abarion (2. Juni 2010)

ja schick link


----------



## Re4liTy (2. Juni 2010)

http://www.playray.de/spielen/minigolf/

hoffe das zählt jetzt net als werbung oder so ^^


----------



## jukara (2. Juni 2010)

Jaah, es ist Mittwoch Morgens, der Serverdown hat mich aus dem nettesten Gespräch gerissen dass ich in WoW bisher hatte, und das will was heissen. Nicht mal die ICQ-Nummer der Person konnte ich mir aufschreiben - mir fehlte n Stift. Wo der nur immer hin verschwindet wenn ich ihn so dringend brauch?! Na ja, eig. wollte ich dann gleich pennen gehen aber wegen so nem Idioten der mir temporär die Lust an Inis genommen und mich ziemlich verletzt hat (Logo steh ich an zweitletzter Stelle des Recounts wenn alle mind. 2 Level über mir sind und ich eig. auf Heal geskillt bin, und logo steh ich net neben dem Tank wenn der durchrasen will während ich das Beste aus der Ini holen will und auch die "gewöhnlichen" Bosse loote) konnte ich bis jetzt nicht schlafen. Tja, ich muss mir wohl noch ne Dickere Haut besorgen, leider gibts das net als Bossdrop sondern die braucht etwas mehr Erfahrung als ich sie habe.Na ja, auf jeden Fall kann ich bis jetzt noch nicht schlafen, das heisst ich warte jetzt bis es 10 wird und der Laden aufmacht, damit ich einkaufen kann, bis dahin höre ich Musik, lese mich durch diverse Foren und versuch herauszufinden was zum Teufel ich denn eig. falsch mache und schreibe Beiträge wie dieser, was ich für den Haushalt tun muss ist nämlich schon getan, bis eben aufs Enkaufen, Arbeiten gehen kann ich nicht (Gesundheitliche Gründe) also tjah... 

Serverdown + Langeweile eben.


----------



## Atinuviell (2. Juni 2010)

soooooooo *kanne kaffee hinstell*
hälfte der woche is erledigt, heute gehts schick zum frisööööööör und dann kann das wochenende auch schon an der tür klingeln
@jukara
1. die nette person wirste schon wieder finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. nich ärgern lassen


----------



## jukara (2. Juni 2010)

Wie gesagt, die Dicke Haut braucht noch etwas^^ Na ja, ich kenn mich net so aus, es war erst der zweite Tag an dem ich mich wissentlich mit dem Dungeonbrowser für Inis angemeldet habe aber ich habe vorher schon einige Horrorgeschichten gehört, dass sowas passiert hätte mich eigentlich nicht so verwundern und durcheinander bringen dürfen... Und wegen der Person: Ich hab sie in der Freundesliste, aber das Gespräch war echt nett und so, da wird man net gerne unterbrochen^^ Als dann plötzlich [SERVER] Herunterfahren in 15:00 kam wusst ich erst gar nich was los ist, ich spiel ja noch nicht so lange und tja, dann fiel's mir wieder ein^^


----------



## Re4liTy (2. Juni 2010)

hmmm server alle widda da ? oO


----------



## jukara (2. Juni 2010)

Schon? Dachte das ginge bis 11?


----------



## Re4liTy (2. Juni 2010)

ka, der eine meinte er is schon seit 5 on xD... ^^


----------



## Atinuviell (2. Juni 2010)

nich späkulieren...gucken
entweder im startbildschirm oder auf der wow seite unter realmstatus
letzteres sagt das alle server on sind, einlogversuch war erfolgreich


----------



## Aenny (2. Juni 2010)

Jo bin auch schon länger online und hab mit allen chars schon dungeonfinder daily fertig und mit zwei die raid weekly ^^


----------



## jukara (2. Juni 2010)

Japp, hab geguckt und sind on. Wie bitte hast du um diese Uhrzeit Gruppe gefunden? Na gut, bei meinem Level bzw. den entsprechenden Dungeons sollte ich vielleicht nicht fragen^^


----------



## Aenny (2. Juni 2010)

Realmpool Blutdurst, da ist immer was los. Selbst mit 70'er Dudu (Tank) durch den Dungeonfinder instant eine Grp gefunden.


----------



## Kafka (2. Juni 2010)

Aenny schrieb:


> Realmpool Blutdurst, da ist immer was los. Selbst mit 70'er Dudu (Tank) durch den Dungeonfinder instant eine Grp gefunden.



Du bist nicht zufällig auf Destromath oder?^^ Ach ja moin erstmal an alle^^


----------



## Gaueko (2. Juni 2010)

Moinsen!

ich bin auf Blutdurst! :-o Aber grade nicht daheim -.-
Naja 8 Stunden noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krazi (2. Juni 2010)

wie verzweifelt versucht werden posts anzahl zu erhöhen LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHM!


----------



## Kafka (2. Juni 2010)

So, wer ist alles auf Destromath auf der Horden Seite? Wenn wa genug werden können wa ja heut Abend mal nen kleinen Fun Raid durch nen Vanilla Raid machen^^


----------



## Soladra (2. Juni 2010)

Server down


DÖMM DÖMM DÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖMM


was kann ich bloß tun?


&#8364;dit: Mein aserver geht ja! Öhm...lulz?


----------



## Gaueko (2. Juni 2010)

Krazi schrieb:


> wie verzweifelt versucht werden posts anzahl zu erhöhen LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHM!




...

ololol


----------



## Polchen (2. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute, wünsch euch nen schönen Tag :-)

Jetzt mal nur so ne Frage nebenbei...Hab seit 2 Monaten endlich meinen Druiden auf 80. Zieh durch die Ini's um meine Ausrüstung aufzubessern jetzt, und mein GS (ja ich weiss, bin auch kein Fan davon....aber viele schaun halt darauf) ist jetzt bei 4900 in etwa. wenn ich jetzt noch ein, zwei gute Teile erhalte, werd ich auf rund 5000 kommen. 
Meine Frage, wer nimmt einen "Anfänger" wie mich dann mal ICC mit. Irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck dass mir immer etwas fehlt, wenn nicht die Ausrüstung, dann die Erfahrung, denn wer nimmt schon einen unerfahrenen Spieler mit ICC raiden?! Aber wie soll ich jemals Erfahrung bekommen, wenn mich niemand mit nimmt :-) 
Ich denk dass ich meinen Char relativ gut im Griff habe, aber gut, wer glaubt einem das schon wenn man das sagt...
In ner Ini gestern zB, hatten die anderen 4 Mitspieler GS von 5300 bis 5900! und ich war punkto dmg zum Schluss an Platz 2..is doch ok find ich, oder?

Gebt mir mal Tips was ich tun kann...

Und nein ich heul nicht rum usw, ist nur ne simple Feststellung und Frage eines Spielers mit eben halt noch nicht soviel Erfahrung.

So, danke euch im Voraus, und geniesst die Sonne

MfG


----------



## Gaueko (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo, 

auf welchem Server spielst du denn?

Oft gibt es ICC Twink-Runs, bei denen eh nur 4/12 angestrebt werden.
Mit dem inzwischen 20%-Buff ist das sehr leicht geworden. Vesuch doch mal da unterzukommen.
Da sind die leute meist auch nicht ganz so gestresst und erklären auch mal was.


----------



## Kafka (2. Juni 2010)

Polchen schrieb:


> Hi Leute, wünsch euch nen schönen Tag :-)
> 
> Jetzt mal nur so ne Frage nebenbei...Hab seit 2 Monaten endlich meinen Druiden auf 80. Zieh durch die Ini's um meine Ausrüstung aufzubessern jetzt, und mein GS (ja ich weiss, bin auch kein Fan davon....aber viele schaun halt darauf) ist jetzt bei 4900 in etwa. wenn ich jetzt noch ein, zwei gute Teile erhalte, werd ich auf rund 5000 kommen.
> Meine Frage, wer nimmt einen "Anfänger" wie mich dann mal ICC mit. Irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck dass mir immer etwas fehlt, wenn nicht die Ausrüstung, dann die Erfahrung, denn wer nimmt schon einen unerfahrenen Spieler mit ICC raiden?! Aber wie soll ich jemals Erfahrung bekommen, wenn mich niemand mit nimmt :-)
> ...





Naja das ist etwas schwerer geworden durch den Dungeonfinder. Früher hatte man noch die Möglichkeit sich mit Spieler an zu freunden und da mal nen Twinkrun zum Testen mit zu machen, aber das ist ja etwas unpersönlich geworden bzw es wird nicht geredet sondern nur schnell durch geheizt. 

Am besten erkundigst du dich bei grösseren Gilden ob du da vll mit kannst um Erfahrung zu sammeln, einige sind da doch noch sehr freundlich und nehmen dich zum Aufstocken mit. Und ganz zur Not setzte einfach selbst nen Raid an wo du extra schreibst, dass es ein Fun Raid werden soll alleine schon um Erfahrung zu sammeln und vll bissal Equipt ein zu heimsen. Also ganz ohne Stress usw.


----------



## Polchen (2. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Das klingt ja schon mal gut...ich dank euch beiden.


----------



## Mindadar (2. Juni 2010)

ich war hier :>


----------



## Taksoa (3. Juni 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> ich war hier :>



ich och 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß einer warum die Server runtergefahren werden?


----------



## Hex (3. Juni 2010)

Hmm das würde ich auch gern wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (3. Juni 2010)

Menno, hab doch glatt mein Mittwochs-Event verpasst! Und das nur, weil ich getan hab, wofür ich bezahlt werde ... arbeiten. Paar Stunden buffed.Forum hätte mein Arbeitgeber verkraftet.

Aber warum ist der Thread noch auf?


----------



## Taksoa (3. Juni 2010)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Aber warum ist der Thread noch auf?





Eher wieder.

Da die Server gleich wieder down gehen


----------



## aufgeraucht (3. Juni 2010)

Ahso, hab mich grad ausgeloggt, weil ich mir die Augenringe ersparen wollte. Nix mitbekommen.
Halt nur fürs letzte Kippchen nochmal bei buffed vorbeischauen. 

(und das letzte Kippchen ist grad _aufgeraucht_, daher gute Nacht von mir und nen angenehmen Donnerstag)


----------



## Ruvenjesper (3. Juni 2010)

Ne Leute heut ist Donnerstag und der Server ist Down!!!


----------



## lilithb (3. Juni 2010)

es is gar nich mittwoch -.-


----------



## xxhajoxx (3. Juni 2010)

Server down. Guten Abend alle zusammen^^


----------



## Abigayle (3. Juni 2010)

Huhu!

Ungewöhnlich das auch Donnerstag Serverdown ist. Weiss jemand warum?


----------



## BlackPestilence (3. Juni 2010)

weil blizz doof ist =(((


----------



## xxhajoxx (3. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht denkt sich Blizz "ohhh Feiertag da machen wir mal Serverwartung weil alle Saufen sind" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Ich höre gerade 5 Freunde kennen hier das welche noch? Einfach Kult 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abigayle (3. Juni 2010)

Ah! Ich habs! Der Server will mitsaufen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5 Freunde? Klar, ist doch kult 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxhajoxx (3. Juni 2010)

Ich höre gerade 5 Freunde im Nebel^^ Ich liebe es einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxhajoxx (3. Juni 2010)

Sry 4 Doppelpost...


----------



## Taksoa (3. Juni 2010)

Jo kenn ich auch^^

versuche mir grade Sims 2 als Demo iwo zu laden, weil ich des testen will. Aber find nix . Bzw es will ned funzen >.<

Aber mir is langweilig und ins Bett will ich noch ned^^


----------



## Ongul (3. Juni 2010)

webaction schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass nun so gut wie jeder, der WoW spielt, weiß, dass jeden mittwoch wartungsarbeiten sind^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kann ich dir nur zu gern widersprechen, spiele schon 4 jahre WoW und das kann ich dir sagen; es gibt auch andere tage an dennen wartungsarbeiten anstehen, oder gepatcht wird....


----------



## PiaMarie (3. Juni 2010)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Huhu!
> 
> Ungewöhnlich das auch Donnerstag Serverdown ist. Weiss jemand warum?



Denke mal die patchen schon was drauf für Rubin,was aber später dann aktiviert wird ..so in der Art...


----------



## Re4liTy (3. Juni 2010)

feiertag? wo is feiertag?, also hier nicht =/


----------



## xxhajoxx (3. Juni 2010)

In NRW ist heute Frohnleichnam, Feiertag also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PiaMarie (3. Juni 2010)

Re4liTy schrieb:


> feiertag? wo is feiertag?, also hier nicht =/



auch bei dir leben katholische Leute daher auch bei dir ein Feiertag...aber nicht für evangelische ...


----------



## Catara (3. Juni 2010)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> In NRW ist heute Frohnleichnam, Feiertag also
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



soweit ich weiß auch in bayern und im saarland ^^


----------



## Re4liTy (3. Juni 2010)

hmmm achso, na gut, ich bin weder noch, deswegen kenn ich so religiöse feiertage auch net ^^


----------



## zerre (3. Juni 2010)

hiho leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab da mal ne frage  an euch  vllt. könnt ihr mir ja weiter helfen  . ich suche ein addon was den absorbwert vom dizi schild umrechnet in  gewirkte heilung oder  was mir den absorbwert anzeigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich sage schon mal danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drölf666 (3. Juni 2010)

Skada


----------



## zerre (3. Juni 2010)

Drölf666 schrieb:


> Skada




danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarvoc (3. Juni 2010)

was schreibt ihr alle hier.... ist doch nicht mittwoch xD


achso in Ba-Wü ist auch feiertag .....


----------



## Re4liTy (3. Juni 2010)

ja server is aber down ^^


----------



## Sarvoc (3. Juni 2010)

/vote 4 freispielzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


die spinnen doch .... grad wenn feiertag ist und 21678433467 leute spielen wollen *grrrrr


----------



## Re4liTy (3. Juni 2010)

jioa son 1 tag kostenlos wör ma was ^^


----------



## Sarvoc (3. Juni 2010)

/daumenhoch


wir verstehen uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaliena-frostmourne (3. Juni 2010)

Das ist aber wiedermal typisch blizzard
wollte eig heut in der nacht 4 oder 5 stunden kräuterfarmen gehn für raid tränke und flask usw aber naja da haben sie mir n STRICH durch die rechnung geamcht 
DANKE


----------



## Kaliena-frostmourne (3. Juni 2010)

Ahja auch in österreich is feiertag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaliena-frostmourne (3. Juni 2010)

lol


----------



## Kaliena-frostmourne (3. Juni 2010)

schreibt ihr noch was?


----------



## Re4liTy (3. Juni 2010)

kennt wer das minigolf von playray? ^^


----------



## Taksoa (3. Juni 2010)

nope, kenn ich ned^^


----------



## Schaddy (3. Juni 2010)

Servus,
hab da mal eine Frage ich hab einen internet stick von Tchibo gekauft nun ist meine Latenz zu hoch ,über 400
kann ich die irgendwie verbessern.

Signalstärke ist schon auf 99% hsdap
danke für die Antworten im Voraus
Ps: ich wollte doch nur spielen (vorm Arbeiten) nun ist der Server down.
Und das minigolf spiel kenn ich auch nicht


----------



## Likelucky (3. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen

Gut gelaunt aus der nachtschicht komm und *ups* mittwochs thread?

Kalender guck  Jipp Donnerstag

Hmmmmm naja dann halt warten bis die kids und Frauchen wach sind und dann ab ins Bett^^


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (3. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen an diesem schönen NICHT Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaton (3. Juni 2010)

hatte mich schon gefragt ob ich irgendwie was verpasst habe schon wieder wartungsarbeiten wtf oO?


----------



## Re4liTy (3. Juni 2010)

hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Gliothiel (3. Juni 2010)

*Tappelt mit einem Tablett voll Leckereien herein*

Nur keine Hektik, haben sie uns ja angekündigt.

*Tasse Tee nimmt und in Ecke setzt*

Greift zu sollte jeder was finden, gibt heut Apfelstrudel, Topfenstrudel und dazu Vanillesauce wenn wer mag.


----------



## martiko (3. Juni 2010)

Klasse Sache... Da freut man sich, dass Feiertag ist und man mal bisschen mehr Zeit zum Zocken hat und dann... Wartungsarbeiten am Donnerstag?

Sehr Clever von Blizz, sich dafür genau einen Feiertag auszusuchen, wo viele frei haben uns spielen wollen. Da fasse ich mir echt an den Kopf! Am besten machen Sie demnächst noch am Wochenende Wartung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (3. Juni 2010)

martiko schrieb:


> Klasse Sache... Da freut man sich, dass Feiertag ist und man mal bisschen mehr Zeit zum Zocken hat und dann... Wartungsarbeiten am Donnerstag?
> ...


Bei uns in Niedersachsen is kein Feiertag, da versteht man warum Leute on sind ... Aber an alle anderen: Wie wärs mit ein wenig ausschlafen ? xD ...


----------



## amse (3. Juni 2010)

naja des mit dem serverdown ist ned so toll, aber erstens haben ned alle feiertag und zweitens habe ich nix dagegen wenn blizz den zusätzlichen server down dazu nutzt endlich mal die lag probs in icc in den griff zu bekommen.

was mich aber stören würde wenn der zusätzliche wartungstag dazu benutzt wird iwas nebensächliches zu verändern z.B. das die casts noch toller leuchten blincken ect.

sei wie es ist jammern bringt nix und blizz wird schon wissen was sie machen^^ (oder auch ned)

so lang mal kaffe in die runde stell und abwarten


----------



## -Darxx (3. Juni 2010)

Wie lange werden die Wartungsarbeiten dauern?


----------



## Freyen (3. Juni 2010)

Moinsens *frischen Kaffee mitbring*

ich dachte schon ich bin in der Matrix --> ein Dejavu, heute ist schon wieder Mittwoch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*entdeckt das Leckereientablett, sichert sich einen Apfelstudel, verkrümmelt sich mit einem zufriedenen Grinsen in die Ecke*



Edit: @Sir Wagi: eigentlich müsste Christi Himmelfahrt doch auch in Niedersachsen ein Feiertag sein? Der ist doch bundeseinheitlich, oder irre ich mich da jetzt komplett? ^^


----------



## Re4liTy (3. Juni 2010)

also die server sind wieder da un dso ^^


----------



## Leang (3. Juni 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> Aber an alle anderen: Wie wärs mit ein wenig ausschlafen ? xD ...



ausschlafen? würd ich gern aber wenns die ganze zeit regnet und auf mein fenster brasselt (dachgeschosswohnung) geht das schlecht >.<

ich dachte gestern waren wartungsarbeiten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bigenni (3. Juni 2010)

Re4liTy schrieb:


> also die server sind wieder da un dso ^^



hahaha

schön wäre es^^


----------



## Sir Wagi (3. Juni 2010)

Mein Server is wieder da ^^ ...


----------



## Leang (3. Juni 2010)

der mithrilorden ist auch wieder da^^


----------



## Röhrrich (3. Juni 2010)

jap Todeswache auch wieder on *mal anmerk*


----------



## Technocrat (3. Juni 2010)

martiko schrieb:


> Sehr Clever von Blizz, sich dafür genau einen Feiertag auszusuchen, wo viele frei haben uns spielen wollen.


Glaube kaum, das Blizz das freiwillig macht. Freu Dich lieber, das die sich kümmern!


----------



## Bobby Ross (3. Juni 2010)

Freyen schrieb:


> Moinsens *frischen Kaffee mitbring*
> 
> ich dachte schon ich bin in der Matrix --> ein Dejavu, heute ist schon wieder Mittwoch...
> 
> ...



Das ist ein Fehler in der Matrix - das passiert nur, wenn sie etwas ändern !


----------



## Bobby Ross (3. Juni 2010)

martiko schrieb:


> Klasse Sache... Da freut man sich, dass Feiertag ist und man mal bisschen mehr Zeit zum Zocken hat und dann... Wartungsarbeiten am Donnerstag?
> 
> Sehr Clever von Blizz, sich dafür genau einen Feiertag auszusuchen, wo viele frei haben uns spielen wollen. Da fasse ich mir echt an den Kopf! Am besten machen Sie demnächst noch am Wochenende Wartung...
> 
> ...




Nur Leute die in katholitischen ( lol is bestimmt falsch geschrieben) Gebieten arbeiten haben heute frei. Mein Vater arbeitet 20 KM von meiner Mutter entfernt - sie hat frei, er nicht


----------



## pastranora (3. Juni 2010)

Bobby schrieb:


> Nur Leute die in katholitischen ( lol is bestimmt falsch geschrieben) Gebieten arbeiten haben heute frei. Mein Vater arbeitet 20 KM von meiner Mutter entfernt - sie hat frei, er nicht



Ich bin eh dafür alle Relegion abzuschaffen das ist eh nur heuchlerei wobei als Mormone würde mir das schon gefallen mit meheren Frauen.
Ansonsten gibt es eh nur einen Gott mich. Und Mohamed ist der Etagen Kellner von Abraham.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (3. Juni 2010)

also ich als schüler habe heute und morgen frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (3. Juni 2010)

pastranora schrieb:


> Ich bin eh dafür alle Relegion abzuschaffen das ist eh nur heuchlerei wobei als Mormone würde mir das schon gefallen mit meheren Frauen.
> Ansonsten gibt es eh nur einen Gott mich. Und Mohamed ist der Etagen Kellner von Abraham.



naja, wenn die leute halt daran glauben, verbieten kann mans nicht


----------



## Lesh (3. Juni 2010)

Sarvoc schrieb:


> was schreibt ihr alle hier.... ist doch nicht mittwoch xD
> 
> 
> achso in Ba-Wü ist auch feiertag .....




Yes in Ba-Wü ist auch frei und ich finds super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (3. Juni 2010)

Dârrknîght schrieb:


> i lol'd hard
> 
> Endgeil
> 
> ...



Verpiss dich mit deinem Fake Link!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jukara (4. Juni 2010)

Und du solltest ihn nicht zitieren. Zwar wurde der Post wohl inzwischen gelöscht, aber du lässt die "fake" Verlinkung im Thread und die Werbung bleibt somit^^ Schuldig der Werbe-Hilfe^^ Mach doch einfach Link weg und unterstreichen, gut is. Ich denk's weiss jeder, warum du das geschrieben hast.

Jaah, dann noch mal Serverdown Donnerstags... Hat's uns aus ner Ini gerissen, war aber das Kloster, die haben wir vorher rasch rasch fertig gemacht, Boss gekillt etc. und gelootet und schwupps war'n mer draussen. Dann sah ich erst die Ankündigung dass von 3-11 Uhr Wartungsarbeiten sind xD


----------



## dedennis (4. Juni 2010)

heut is donnerstag^^


----------



## Kafka (4. Juni 2010)

Hö warum is hier auf? Hab ich was verpasst? Zeit Paradoxum O.o


----------



## jukara (4. Juni 2010)

Nee du, da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen, laut meinem Computer ist heute Freitag^^


----------



## Re4liTy (9. Juni 2010)

erster heute =D xD....


ja sowas woll tich schon immer mal schreiben xD


----------



## soul6 (9. Juni 2010)

gz (mist ich dachte heute schaff ich den first ^^)

Na dann Kaffee mach, Brötchen schmier und rüber reich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guten Morgen liebe Community 

gruß randy


----------



## Re4liTy (9. Juni 2010)

iehhhhhhh kaffee xD...

die brötchen sind okay, aber da bleib ich doch lieber bei der milch xD... ^^


----------



## Yiraja (9. Juni 2010)

gut das ich heute arbeiten muss xD aber den kaffee nehm ich^^


----------



## Re4liTy (9. Juni 2010)

soso... denn is ja alles gerecht aufgeteilt XD ^^


----------



## Kerbe (9. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgääänn


----------



## Shaton (9. Juni 2010)

morgen leutz, mag wer noch nen kaffee ? =)


----------



## Eltoro73 (9. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen Community.

Ich stelle Euch mal Kaffee, belegte Brötchen, Muffins, Kekse und 3L Cola bereit.

Lasst das fröhliche Posten beginnen.


----------



## Re4liTy (9. Juni 2010)

alles so kaffe trinker hier =/



denn mus sjetzt uach mal ran,.... milch, cornflakes, o-saft etc, für die kleinen =D ^^


----------



## Kerbe (9. Juni 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Community.
> 
> Ich stelle Euch mal Kaffee, belegte Brötchen, Muffins, Kekse und 3L Cola bereit.
> 
> Lasst das fröhliche Posten beginnen.



Zum guten Frühstück gehört aber keine Cola 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lúmea (9. Juni 2010)

*Kaffee und Brötchen nehm* Danke Eltoro73 

Und Guten Morgen Ihr lieben Mal sehen wie lange es denn heute wieder dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich werde mir die Zeit mit Lesen und auf dem Balkon sitzend vertreiben. 

Bei uns sind jetzt schon 18grad. 

*Kaffee mit auf den Balkon nehm und dort lese*


----------



## Edge29 (9. Juni 2010)

Verschenke Sommergrippe, pls /w me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bigenni (9. Juni 2010)

Edge29 schrieb:


> Verschenke Sommergrippe, pls /w me
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne sry hat mir zu wenig zaubermacht^^


----------



## Shaaren (9. Juni 2010)

OMG SCHULE GESCHWÄNZT UM ZU ZOCKEN UND DIE KACK SERVER SIND BIS 11 DOWN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(((


----------



## Re4liTy (9. Juni 2010)

lol xD


----------



## inkomplex (9. Juni 2010)

Shaaren schrieb:


> OMG SCHULE GESCHWÄNZT UM ZU ZOCKEN UND DIE KACK SERVER SIND BIS 11 DOWN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



UND DAS AN NEM MITTWOCH, SCHWEINEREI!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coolden (9. Juni 2010)

als wäre das noch nie vorgekommen


----------



## Dini (9. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen ihr Gammler, Forenhocker, hart arbeitenden, Ungeduldigen und DooferweiseMittwochsdieSchuleschwänzer und alle die ich vergessen hab! :>
*strafend zu Shaaren schau*


----------



## Ahramanyu (9. Juni 2010)

Dini-Schatz. <3


----------



## Dini (9. Juni 2010)

Ahraschnuffi!! *schmunzel*


----------



## Cyringsoul (9. Juni 2010)

guten morrggäähhnnn ...

da ich (wie jeden Tag) gleich arbeiten muss, stört mich dieser Serverdown mal so gaaarrrrniisscchhh ... 

und Shaaren .. ich würd sagen .. dumm gelaufen ..muahaha


*Kaffee, Milch und Zucker reintrag*

GreetZz


----------



## ~Nephertiri~ (9. Juni 2010)

Shaaren schrieb:


> OMG SCHULE GESCHWÄNZT UM ZU ZOCKEN UND DIE KACK SERVER SIND BIS 11 DOWN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Was für ein übler Zauber mag das wohl sein? ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich leg mich mal besser wieder untern Radlader und arbeite weiter... Sch*zensur*ß Kraftstoffpumpe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4liTy (9. Juni 2010)

wie wo wat?

*gerade mal voll hinterm mond leb* =/


----------



## Membaris (9. Juni 2010)

So ich koch mal nen Kanne Kaffee. Wer noch einen will einfach weiterposten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komakomi (9. Juni 2010)

Na toll, da will man ein mal WoW zocken und dann sind die Server down... 
Das pasiert mir jeden Mittwoch!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (9. Juni 2010)

Membaris, find ich jut... 
Meiner ist auch schon fast leer *Äugleinklimpernd die Tasse hinhalt*


----------



## Relief (9. Juni 2010)

@Shaare: Dann kannste wenigstens bis 11:00 pennen.


Wie gehts uns Buffis heute morgen denn so?


Ich darf (muss!) arbeiten und nach den ersten 2h Arbeit gönne ich mir mal ne Kaffee pause *Kanne Kaffee im Forum verschenk*


Wenn ich dann so gegen 6 oder 7 zuhause bin sind die Server wider da... hoffe ich


----------



## Membaris (9. Juni 2010)

*Dini ne frische Tasse Kaffee reich* *und zwei Kekse* *büdde*


----------



## Rollinjo (9. Juni 2010)

Moinsen!!

Also ich hab heut Urlaub, weil ich heut nach Malle flieg... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Und durch übermäßigen Alkoholgenuss werde ich eine Woche lang selbst "down" sein...

Pfiarti


----------



## Komakomi (9. Juni 2010)

Lol, wo kommt plözlich der Kaffee her?


----------



## Mafiosis (9. Juni 2010)

Shaaren schrieb:


> OMG SCHULE GESCHWÄNZT UM ZU ZOCKEN UND DIE KACK SERVER SIND BIS 11 DOWN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Geb Dir mal n Rat.. so weitermachen und auf genügend Zeit freuen, während Du "arbeitssuchend" gemeldet bist: )


----------



## Relief (9. Juni 2010)

mhhh Malle, kann man sich da zufälliger weise noch anschließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyringsoul (9. Juni 2010)

Rollinjo schrieb:


> Moinsen!!
> 
> Also ich hab heut Urlaub, weil ich heut nach Malle flieg...
> 
> ...




droppst du wenigstens guten Loot? *sfg


----------



## Philine (9. Juni 2010)

hmmm gibts hier nur Kaffee ??

*stellt auch mal ne Kanne Tee hin und für sich selbst gibts nen feinen Becher Chai Latte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rollinjo (9. Juni 2010)

Relief schrieb:


> mhhh Malle, kann man sich da zufälliger weise noch anschließen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Na morgen früh um 11 Uhr in den Megapark! Sangria frei sauf... ähm trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doncalzone (9. Juni 2010)

Shaaren schrieb:


> OMG SCHULE GESCHWÄNZT UM ZU ZOCKEN UND DIE KACK SERVER SIND BIS 11 DOWN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



WIESO MÜSSEN DIE BEI BLIZZ AUCH AUF EINEM MITTWOCH SEVERWARTUNG MACHEN UND DAS AN DEINEM FREIEN SCHULTAG *hust*


----------



## Membaris (9. Juni 2010)

*hat bock auf nen Chococino von El Tepie*


----------



## Philine (9. Juni 2010)

Membaris schrieb:


> *hat bock auf nen Chococino von El Tepie*



*im Schrank wühlt*
*hin und her schaut*
*alles raus holt*

ne tut mir leid kann ich nicht anbieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerbe (9. Juni 2010)

Son Becks ice währe jetzt was feines aber leider noch nicht kalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rollinjo (9. Juni 2010)

Kerbe schrieb:


> Son Becks ice währe jetzt was feines aber leider noch nicht kalt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haha, also ich hab schon das ein oder andere erfischende kühle Nass intus... Muss sich ja entsprechend auf den Tag vorbereiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Chiquita2912 (9. Juni 2010)

Einen wunderschönen Guten Morgen ,


ich werde die zeit heute sinnvoll nutzen und werd aufräumen und umzugskartons packen.Wie ich keine Lust hab wer mag das für mich machen?
Ich habe ja die Hoffnung das die Server heute nicht bis 11 Uhr down sein werden


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (9. Juni 2010)

Moin zusammen,

einen dicken Pott Kaffee für alle (________________________________)³

Und nun mal wieder den beruflichen Dingen widmen


----------



## s0re (9. Juni 2010)

Danke fürn Kaffee, hier ist noch was Kuchen *Kuchenhervorzauber*

Zum Glück habe ich ja nicht erst um elf Schule neeein


----------



## Grushdak (9. Juni 2010)

Moin @ all

und ...


Edge29 schrieb:


> Verschenke Sommergrippe, pls /w me
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke bin gerade selber schon bedient. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das kommt davon, daß mich meine Eltern nicht auf den Urlaubsflug mitgenommen haben. ^^

Moin *Dini* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (9. Juni 2010)

Morgen ihr Lieben *gähn*

4 1/2 stunden schlaf is nich der hit -.-

Brauch driiiingend coffein ^^


----------



## Dini (9. Juni 2010)

Ein Grushdak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wieso haben alle Sommergrippe? *hust und Taschentuch greif*


----------



## jls13 (9. Juni 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Morgen ihr Lieben *gähn*
> 
> 4 1/2 stunden schlaf is nich der hit -.-
> 
> Brauch driiiingend coffein ^^





Das beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist  bei mir ähnlich.

Neuer Patch ? Ja/Nein/Vielleicht?


----------



## s0re (9. Juni 2010)

Ich mag den Thread ma so ganz nebenbei=)

Geht von euch wer ans Greenfield Festival in der Schweiz?^^


----------



## s0re (9. Juni 2010)

Pöserpöser Doppelpost


----------



## Locaseraphin (9. Juni 2010)

moin...*kaffeeschlürf*
wer trinkt denn hier um die uhrzeit schon bier?!


----------



## Grushdak (9. Juni 2010)

Wo liegt in Afrika eigentlich Namibia?
Wäre es von dort aus weit bis zur Fußball-WM gewesen?

*Kaffeeschlürf*

Bier ? Die Zeiten sind längst vorbei ...


----------



## s0re (9. Juni 2010)

Ist das Nachbarland, einfach an der Atlantikküste nach oben laufen und dann kommst du nach Namibia. Bzw. Runterlaufen für nach Südafrika


----------



## Locaseraphin (9. Juni 2010)

also wenn ich richtig gelesen hab...vor 9 uhr schon Bier trinken. wuah, das ist arm


----------



## Kerbe (9. Juni 2010)

s0re schrieb:


> Ist das Nachbarland, einfach an der Atlantikküste nach oben laufen und dann kommst du nach Namibia. Bzw. Runterlaufen für nach Südafrika



ok und wie lange läuft man da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (9. Juni 2010)

s0re schrieb:


> Ist das Nachbarland, einfach an der Atlantikküste nach oben laufen und dann kommst du nach Namibia. Bzw. Runterlaufen für nach Südafrika


Na super, was machen meine ü70er Eltern nahe der WM? mitkicken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerbe (9. Juni 2010)

Locaseraphin schrieb:


> also wenn ich richtig gelesen hab...vor 9 uhr schon Bier trinken. wuah, das ist arm



Warum ist gesund durchspühlt die Nieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (9. Juni 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Na super, was machen meine ü70er Eltern nahe der WM? mitkicken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Daneben stehn, in voller Fußballausrütung und "Waka Waka" singen xD

Tante Edith fragt sich, was wohl dieses "Waka Waka" heißt... hmmm^^


----------



## s0re (9. Juni 2010)

Rechne dir so mindestens nen Monat ein. Sollte reichen wenn du schnell läufst


----------



## s0re (9. Juni 2010)

Rechne dir so mindestens nen Monat ein. Sollte reichen wenn du schnell läufst


----------



## Grushdak (9. Juni 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Daneben stehn, in voller Fußballausrütung und "Waka Waka" singen xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. Bier

Wir hatten 1988 mal jemanden in der Firma, der musste vor 7 Uhr erst 2 Bier trinken, damit er nicht zitterte.
Allerdings hat mir Beides auf der Arbeit nicht zugesagt.
- Ein Nüchterner der nur zittert
- Ein Angetrunkener


----------



## Torock2205 (9. Juni 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Daneben stehn, in voller Fußballausrütung und "Waka Waka" singen xD
> 
> Tante Edith fragt sich, was wohl dieses "Waka Waka" heißt... hmmm^^



Also streng übersetzt heißt Waka , Käfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber warum jemand Käfer Käfer singen sollte ist mir schleierhaft xD

Guten Morgen @all btw


----------



## Tazmal (9. Juni 2010)

Wieviele leute hier nix mit ihrem nutzlosen leben anzufangen wissen, echt hammer.

ich muss von 12 - 22.30 arbeiten, von mir aus können die server bis 22 uhr down sein, juckt mich nicht.

Armes volk hier auf buffed, sucht euch nen job der euch auslstet dann müsstet ihr nicht um 9 uhr kacke in foren schreiben und bier trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/flame inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (9. Juni 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das is wirklich hart xD




Torock2205 schrieb:


> Also streng übersetzt heißt Waka , Käfer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wobei das ja nich alles vom Text ist, mom *raussuch*

Daaa isses ...

Tsamina mina, eh eh 
Waka waka, eh eh 
Tsamina mina zangalewa 

Tsamina mina?
Käfer Käfer?
Tsamina mina zangalewa? xDDD




Tazmal schrieb:


> Wieviele leute hier nix mit ihrem nutzlosen leben anzufangen wissen, echt hammer.
> 
> ich muss von 12 - 22.30 arbeiten, von mir aus können die server bis 22 uhr down sein, juckt mich nicht.
> 
> ...



Du hast ja anscheinend auch nichts zu tun, bist ja im Buffed forum... vllt. sind einige hier dabei, die auch erst später arbeiten müssen? so da haste deinen flame ^^


----------



## Grushdak (9. Juni 2010)

Tazmal schrieb:


> Full...


Sehr anmaßend!
Vielleicht arbeiten wir ja alle auch von 12-22:30 Uhr oder gar bis 24 Uhr oder rund um die Uhr . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und 
*Nutzloses Leben*?
*Leben ist nie nutzlos!*


----------



## s0re (9. Juni 2010)

Es gibt auch sowas wie Schüler, die müssen sowieso nie was machen Darum sitzen alle in ihren Foren und die Gesellschaft geht vor die Hunde^^


----------



## Landray (9. Juni 2010)

Tazmal schrieb:


> Wieviele leute hier nix mit ihrem nutzlosen leben anzufangen wissen, echt hammer.
> 
> ich muss von 12 - 22.30 arbeiten, von mir aus können die server bis 22 uhr down sein, juckt mich nicht.
> 
> ...



Genau das ist der Punkt! Ich muss Mittwochs auch immer erst um 11.30 los und könnte in der Zwischenzeit wunderbar zocken :-) Also mir wärs lieber die Arbeiten fangen erst Mittags an^^


----------



## Leiriope (9. Juni 2010)

morgen zusammen

also ich hab nen 24 stunden job hab aber gerade pause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gonzo73 (9. Juni 2010)

Shaaren schrieb:


> OMG SCHULE GESCHWÄNZT UM ZU ZOCKEN UND DIE KACK SERVER SIND BIS 11 DOWN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




HA,HA,HA...hat es sich noch nicht zu dir herumgesprochen das MITTWOCHS IMMER die Server down sind


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?? Da kann ich nur sagen *FINGERZEIG* HAHA^^


----------



## Meredithe (9. Juni 2010)

Leiriope schrieb:


> morgen zusammen
> 
> also ich hab nen 24 stunden job hab aber gerade pause
> 
> ...



Kind?^^


----------



## Rollinjo (9. Juni 2010)

wieso sollte ich, wenn ich Urlaub hab und heute noch nach Malle fliege nicht meine Zeit sinnvoll ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) nutzen und ein paar Bier trinken! Ist doch alles nur Vorbereitung, dass mich der Alkohol auf Mallorca nicht komplett umhaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So siehts aus!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leiriope (9. Juni 2010)

jupp iss nen jahr alt und pennt gerade deswegen ja auch pause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerbe (9. Juni 2010)

Tazmal schrieb:


> Wieviele leute hier nix mit ihrem nutzlosen leben anzufangen wissen, echt hammer.
> 
> ich muss von 12 - 22.30 arbeiten, von mir aus können die server bis 22 uhr down sein, juckt mich nicht.
> 
> ...



Bin ein student und nun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Landray (9. Juni 2010)

Rollinjo schrieb:


> wieso sollte ich, wenn ich Urlaub hab und heute noch nach Malle fliege nicht meine Zeit sinnvoll (
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ah, DU bist das also! Ich hab mich immer schon gefragt, was für Leute einen Flieger geruchstechnisch in eine Kneipe verwandeln müssen.. ;-)


----------



## Re4liTy (9. Juni 2010)

Rollinjo schrieb:


> wieso sollte ich, wenn ich Urlaub hab und heute noch nach Malle fliege nicht meine Zeit sinnvoll (
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja genau, und dein avatar sagt ja sowieso alles... ^^


----------



## Eltoro73 (9. Juni 2010)

Leiriope schrieb:


> jupp iss nen jahr alt und pennt gerade deswegen ja auch pause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





*Schleicht sich ans Kinderbett, macht "BUHH", Kind schreit...*

Hallo MAMA, die Pause ist vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*rennt lachend davon*


----------



## Torock2205 (9. Juni 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Wobei das ja nich alles vom Text ist, mom *raussuch*
> 
> Daaa isses ...
> 
> ...



Da hab ich noch was anderes zu gefunden ^^ 

_Zaminamina_ means _come_.
_Waka waka_ means _Do it_ - as in perform a task. Waka is pidgin language meaning _walk while working_.
_Zaminamina zangalewa_ means _who asked you to come?_.
Wiki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leiriope (9. Juni 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> *Schleicht sich ans Kinderbett, macht "BUHH", Kind schreit...*
> 
> Hallo MAMA, die Pause ist vorbei
> 
> ...



vergiss es wenn die pennt dann pennt sie meine große versucht es auch immer aber schafft es nicht


----------



## Eltoro73 (9. Juni 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Da hab ich noch was anderes zu gefunden ^^
> 
> _Zaminamina_ means _come_.
> _Waka waka_ means _Do it_ - as in perform a task. Waka is pidgin language meaning _walk while working_.
> ...



Damit auch jeder weiss, worum es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZWz_s-uGZs


----------



## Chiquita2912 (9. Juni 2010)

würde man das bei mienem sohn machen der würde wie eine kerze im bett stehen=)


----------



## Eltoro73 (9. Juni 2010)

Leiriope schrieb:


> vergiss es wenn die pennt dann pennt sie meine große versucht es auch immer aber schafft es nicht



Kommt mir bekannt vor. Mein Sohn pennt auch dann noch, wenn ne Blaskapelle direkt neben ihm vorbei zieht ^^


----------



## Rollinjo (9. Juni 2010)

Landray schrieb:


> Ah, DU bist das also! Ich hab mich immer schon gefragt, was für Leute einen Flieger geruchstechnisch in eine Kneipe verwandeln müssen.. ;-)



Gern geschehen!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torock2205 (9. Juni 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Damit auch jeder weiss, worum es geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hätte ja lieber Mein Link als Official WM Song gehabt.


----------



## Meredithe (9. Juni 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Da hab ich noch was anderes zu gefunden ^^
> 
> _Zaminamina_ means _come_.
> _Waka waka_ means _Do it_ - as in perform a task. Waka is pidgin language meaning _walk while working_.
> ...




Toll und ich hab mir gestern nen Krummen Rücken dabei gesucht, rauszufinden was das heißt ^^ wahrscheinlich wieder zu blöd zum suchen...
Aber ich werds mir jetzt wohl doch nich verkneifen könne, durch die Gegend zu rennen und "Käfer Käfer" zu schreien xD


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (9. Juni 2010)

Gudden Morgähn *Augenreib und Kaffee such*


----------



## s0re (9. Juni 2010)

> Kommt mir bekannt vor. Mein Sohn pennt auch dann noch, wenn ne Blaskapelle direkt neben ihm vorbei zieht ^^



Ich wünschte ich hätte so einen tiefen Schlaf^^ Ne Fliege am rumschwirren und schon bin ich wieder wach:O


----------



## Eltoro73 (9. Juni 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Toll und ich hab mir gestern nen Krummen Rücken dabei gesucht, rauszufinden was das heißt ^^ wahrscheinlich wieder zu blöd zum suchen...
> Aber ich werds mir jetzt wohl doch nich verkneifen könne, durch die Gegend zu rennen und "Käfer Käfer" zu schreien xD



Nimms aber mit einer Cam auf. DAS will ich mir nicht entgehen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gargomir (9. Juni 2010)

Was isn das für'n blödsinn? Da haste mal n Vormittag frei, weil du zum Arzt musst, und dann is Mittwoch.......muss dringend bei den Terminen besser aufpassen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (9. Juni 2010)

juten mojen werte gemeinde


Kaffee!! *ruf*


----------



## Elminator (9. Juni 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja lieber Mein Link als Official WM Song gehabt.



Ich auch, aber nicht die version... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lieber diese!


----------



## Eltoro73 (9. Juni 2010)

s0re schrieb:


> Ich wünschte ich hätte so einen tiefen Schlaf^^ Ne Fliege am rumschwirren und schon bin ich wieder wach:O



Geht mir genau so. Am schlimmste ist es, wenn meine Katze neben mir im Bett Kopfhöhe liegt. Das depperte "Schnurren" raubt mir so manche Nacht den Schlaf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (9. Juni 2010)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> juten mojen werte gemeinde
> 
> 
> Kaffee!! *ruf*






Ich stelle Euch mal Kaffee, belegte Brötchen, Muffins, Kekse und 3L Cola bereit.


----------



## Spyflander (9. Juni 2010)

och nööö da hab ich heut ma frei^^ 

Egol erstma kaffee hole! Die wartungsarbeiten kamen so unnerwartet.... merkter was? WARTungsarbeiten unerWARTet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 MUAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH der brüller des morgens^^


----------



## Meredithe (9. Juni 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Nimms aber mit einer Cam auf. DAS will ich mir nicht entgehen lassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaub das sollte ich dir lieber nich antun^^


----------



## Parletheus (9. Juni 2010)

Aaaargh, mal einen Tag frei, extra früh raus und dabei vergessen, dass die Server down sind^^

Naja, guten Morgen erstmal *Kaffee rumreich*


----------



## Shaaren (9. Juni 2010)

omg... jetzt find ich endlich ein anständigen P Server, erstell mir ein Char, equip ihn eine Stunde lang...und BÄM Server down jetzt seit 30 Minuten....

Kann der Tag noch schlimmer werden ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (9. Juni 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Ich stelle Euch mal Kaffee, belegte Brötchen, Muffins, Kekse und 3L Cola bereit.



Ah Kaffe und belegte Brötchen *mjam*

Danke und guten hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rannik (9. Juni 2010)

Kafffeeeeeeeee 
need Frühstückspause...aber nein, ich sitze hier mit 30 Leuten, genausoviel laufenden PCs bei 24° und steigend und mache PowerPoint Unterricht...
es ist warm...und wird wärmer...


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juni 2010)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen :-)

nach 10 Minuten auf der Arbeit möchte ich eigentlich schon wieder Richtung Stechuhr rennen.
Kaputte Kaffeemaschine, unaufhörlich schwätzende Kollegin, Baulärm (BäMBäMBäM, GrGrGrGrGr, Ratatatttataa).

Muss mich jetzt zwischen türkischem Kaffee und Automatenkaffee entscheiden.

Hey, da die buffed-com so hilfsbereit ist, frag ich einfach mal!
Was soll ich trinken?
Wie bereitet ihr den Kaffee zu, welche Flasks nutzt ihr (z.B eiskalte Milch, Zucker)?
Wieviel kps (koffein-pro-...) macht ein leicht gehäufter Kaffeelöffel?
Rota ... Pulver-Wasser-Milch-Zucker oder Pulver-Zucker-Zucker-Wasser-Milch?


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (9. Juni 2010)

Rannik schrieb:


> Kafffeeeeeeeee
> need Frühstückspause...aber nein, ich sitze hier mit 30 Leuten, genausoviel laufenden PCs bei 24° und steigend und mache PowerPoint Unterricht...
> es ist warm...und wird wärmer...



*Ventipusti reich* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (9. Juni 2010)

Mal ne andere Frage: Wie lange dauert es eigendlich, bis eine USER-News frei geschaltet wird?

Dini Antwortet auf meine Nachricht auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s0re (9. Juni 2010)

> Geht mir genau so. Am schlimmste ist es, wenn meine Katze neben mir im Bett Kopfhöhe liegt. Das depperte "Schnurren" raubt mir so manche Nacht den Schlaf



Meine Katze liegt auf meinen Füssen und wenn ich fast eingeschlafen bin: MIAAAAAAAUUUU <--- Will-gestreichelt-werden-Schrei=)


----------



## pixeljedi (9. Juni 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Ich stelle Euch mal Kaffee, belegte Brötchen, Muffins, Kekse und 3L Cola bereit.



Danköööö...*kaffeeundbrötschengrabscht*

gehts heut länger hier oder sind schon die ersten server on...

*gehterstmalnheadsmoken* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (9. Juni 2010)

*verschwindet mal nen Augenblick um zu Frühstücken*
Hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Obwohl ich hab auch noch Nudelauflauf da, aber das wär wohl um die uhrzeit pervers, oder?^^


----------



## johnsinclair (9. Juni 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Ich glaub das sollte ich dir lieber nich antun^^



Ich glaub doch, das mit Käfer schreien ist was , das die ganze Forengemeinschaft sicher enorm erheitern würde^^


----------



## Rannik (9. Juni 2010)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Rota ... Pulver-Wasser-Milch-Zucker oder Pulver-Zucker-Zucker-Wasser-Milch?



3 Tasten-Klasse...Kaffee - Milch - Finisher, Kaffee - Milch - Finisher ab und zu mal Nikotintrinket 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s0re (9. Juni 2010)

> Obwohl ich hab auch noch Nudelauflauf da, aber das wär wohl um die uhrzeit pervers, oder?^^



Nudelauflauf ist NIE pervers!^^

BTW: Die Schule ruft, einen angenehmen Tag noch=) Bis nächsten Mittwoch^^


----------



## gargomir (9. Juni 2010)

Rannik schrieb:


> Kafffeeeeeeeee
> need Frühstückspause...aber nein, ich sitze hier mit 30 Leuten, genausoviel laufenden PCs bei 24° und steigend und mache PowerPoint Unterricht...
> es ist warm...und wird wärmer...



biste lehrer oder schüler? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rannik (9. Juni 2010)

Nighthawk2001 schrieb:


> *Ventipusti reich*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



thx, werde mal echt in der Mittagspause loseiern und mir son kleinen kaufen...


----------



## Relief (9. Juni 2010)

Wenn diverse Personen heute morgen schon Bier trinken, finde ich Nudelauflaiuf weniger pervers...... Also ich nehme gerne was *bettel


... hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich mal so gar keine Lust auf arbeiten hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spyflander (9. Juni 2010)

hm was mach ich denn jetzt so lange?


----------



## Relief (9. Juni 2010)

Spyflander schrieb:


> hm was mach ich denn jetzt so lange?




also wenn ich zu hause wäre, würde ich schlafen, oder mit Hund laufen....


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juni 2010)

Rannik schrieb:


> ab und zu mal Nikotintrinket
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey cool, hab noch so nen Trinket im Inventar gefunden. 
Jetzt Irreführung am Chef Richtung schwätzender Kollegin und ich kann eine rauchen gehen.


----------



## Relief (9. Juni 2010)

Spyflander schrieb:


> hm was mach ich denn jetzt so lange?




also wenn ich zu hause wäre, würde ich schlafen, oder mit Hund laufen.... als Tipp am Rande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rannik (9. Juni 2010)

gargomir schrieb:


> biste lehrer oder schüler?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schüler, aber bei dem Thema könnte ich auch Lehrer sein...mich wundert manchmal die Ignorranz der Leute die immernoch keine Ahnung von Word oder Powerpoint (oder ähnlichen Programmen) haben...das in der heutigen Zeit...und die Leute hier sind zwischen 20 und 30


----------



## johnsinclair (9. Juni 2010)

Relief schrieb:


> ... hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich mal so gar keine Lust auf arbeiten hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da steh ich drüber, hab Nachtschicht gehabt, aber ich weiß was du meinst^^


----------



## Relief (9. Juni 2010)

johnsinclair schrieb:


> Da steh ich drüber, hab Nachtschicht gehabt, aber ich weiß was du meinst^^



Nachtschicht wär mal gar nichts für mich, aber mein beileid, darf man dir schon mal nen Guten schlaf wünschen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: mag doch mein Job, hat man nebenei so viel Zeit für andere Dinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## johnsinclair (9. Juni 2010)

Kannste machen, danke . Ich mag nur nicht ins Bett^^ muss aber^^


----------



## resusseleman (9. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen

*Loch in der Kaffeetasse such* - die ist irgendwie immer zu schnell leer.


Achja Bier am Morgen ist manchmal gar nicht so schlecht. Beim W:O:A hast es manchmal gar nicht ohne ein "Frühstücksbier" gar nicht aus dem Zelt geschaff. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das nächste gabs dann aber erst wieder nachmittags/abends.


----------



## Spyflander (9. Juni 2010)

Spyflander schrieb:


> hm was mach ich denn jetzt so lange?



Joggen war ich schon^^ und wenn ich jetzt noch pennen würde, dann komm ich morgen um die zeit net ausm Bett, denn da muss ich wieder Arbeiten! Sc2 Beta geht ja auch net mehr : /


----------



## Meredithe (9. Juni 2010)

*Nudelauflau hinstell* bedien sich wer will, ich werd mir jetzt nen stück einverleiben xD *mampf*




resusseleman schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> *Loch in der Kaffeetasse such* - die ist irgendwie immer zu schnell leer.
> 
> ...



Also bei mir heißts grundsätlich auch auf wacken, bier erst ab zwölf ^^ hat auch super geklappt, da das zelt immer so heiß war, das ich um sieben rausgesprungen bin un kein bier brauchte xD


----------



## Eltoro73 (9. Juni 2010)

johnsinclair schrieb:


> Kannste machen, danke . Ich mag nur nicht ins Bett^^ muss aber^^



Wenn Du nett fragst, singen wir dir sicherlich auch alle das Käfer Käfer lied....Ich hab da auch schon eine bestimmte Person im Sinn, die dieses Lied anstimmen würde....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torock2205 (9. Juni 2010)

resusseleman schrieb:


> Achja Bier am Morgen ist manchmal gar nicht so schlecht. Beim W:O:A hast es manchmal gar nicht ohne ein "Frühstücksbier" gar nicht aus dem Zelt geschaff.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das kenn ich ^^ 
Morgens halb Zehn in Wacken. Erstmal nen Pi**warmes Bier ausm Zelt zum Frühstück xD


----------



## Relief (9. Juni 2010)

....hahaha, ich will ja keine zu nahe treten aber wenn solche Singbegabten wie ich mit Singen schläft man ich ein.... wenn dann fliegt man freiwillig ihn Ohnmacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bananahurz (9. Juni 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Das kenn ich ^^
> Morgens halb Zehn in Wacken. Erstmal nen Pi**warmes Bier ausm Zelt zum Frühstück xD



Gut Temperiert ist doch auch gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rollinjo (9. Juni 2010)

resusseleman schrieb:


> Achja Bier am Morgen ist manchmal gar nicht so schlecht. Beim W:O:A hast es manchmal gar nicht ohne ein "Frühstücksbier" gar nicht aus dem Zelt geschaff.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm endlich normale Leute!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schokrän (9. Juni 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> *verschwindet mal nen Augenblick um zu Frühstücken*
> Hunger
> 
> 
> ...





Na-na-na ... Wahre Gamer können um jede Uhrzeit alles essen, dass ist wissenschaftlich inoffiziell bewiesen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (9. Juni 2010)

Relief schrieb:


> ....hahaha, ich will ja keine zu nahe treten aber wenn solche Singbegabten wie ich mit Singen schläft man ich ein.... wenn dann fliegt man freiwillig ihn Ohnmacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Reicht doch. Zweck erfüllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sedijedi (9. Juni 2010)

Len schrieb:


> Uh ich würd des Marmeladsemmal schnell editieren, sonst kommen gach 100 Fragen was des sein könnt xD



Bei uns nennt man die Breschdlingsgsellswecka ^^ (Bin halt Oberschwabe) Hab mir gerade Kaffee gekocht und mal eine Portion Rührei mit Speck gemacht. Hoffe das hält an bis um elf ^^


----------



## Meredithe (9. Juni 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Wenn Du nett fragst, singen wir dir sicherlich auch alle das Käfer Käfer lied....Ich hab da auch schon eine bestimmte Person im Sinn, die dieses Lied anstimmen würde....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmmm wen meinst du denn?


*in ecke geh* Käfer Käfer eh eh *summ*


----------



## Relief (9. Juni 2010)

doppel post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## resusseleman (9. Juni 2010)

Argh, seh grad nochmal im Zitat meinen eigenen Post. Bei der Rechtschreibung/Grammatik brauch ich wohl noch weit mehr Kaffee


----------



## Relief (9. Juni 2010)

Bananahurz schrieb:


> Gut Temperiert ist doch auch gut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo man dann im ersten moment nicht weis is es Bier oder doch Pi*** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (9. Juni 2010)

Schokrän schrieb:


> Na-na-na ... Wahre Gamer können um jede Uhrzeit alles essen, dass ist wissenschaftlich inoffiziell bewiesen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



...und rauchen auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Relief (9. Juni 2010)

Gutes stichwort /afk Rauchen!


<3 Warum war ich davor nie in diesem Topic unterwegs?


----------



## Komakomi (9. Juni 2010)

Mittwochs können wir sogar von 5-11 Uhr Sex haben!


----------



## gargomir (9. Juni 2010)

resusseleman schrieb:


> Argh, seh grad nochmal im Zitat meinen eigenen Post. Bei der Rechtschreibung/Grammatik brauch ich wohl noch weit mehr Kaffee



das fällt hier doch kaum auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 rechtschreibung und grammatik scheint völlig überbewertet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## resusseleman (9. Juni 2010)

Rollinjo schrieb:


> Hmm endlich normale Leute!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur dieses Jahr kann ich leider nicht hin und verpass' Grave Digger und Maiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## johnsinclair (9. Juni 2010)

ja so ein Serverdown ist ein Ausflug ins RL für die meisten^^ Machts gut und haltet tapfer durch, ich hau mich hin^^


----------



## gargomir (9. Juni 2010)

Komakomi schrieb:


> Mittwochs können wir sogar von 5-11 Uhr Sex haben!



und was mach ich dann von 5.07-11.00 uhr?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (9. Juni 2010)

Och nja, für mich gehts auch erst nächstes Jahr wieder nach wacken ^^


----------



## Akanis (9. Juni 2010)

gestern haben schon Spieler leute für Rubinsanktum gesucht kommt das heute raus?


----------



## resusseleman (9. Juni 2010)

gargomir schrieb:


> und was mach ich dann von 5.07-11.00 uhr?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist doch ne wiederholbare Quest und Ruf farmen kann man damit auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (9. Juni 2010)

resusseleman schrieb:


> Das ist doch ne wiederholbare Quest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und ich hab keinen Questmob -.-^^


----------



## Elminator (9. Juni 2010)

Akanis schrieb:


> gestern haben schon Spieler leute für Rubinsanktum gesucht kommt das heute raus?



Nein. =P


----------



## Rannik (9. Juni 2010)

Und wieder gehts immer wieder nur um das eine...



Meredithe schrieb:


> Und ich hab keinen Questmob -.-^^



Mhh zeigt Carbonite keinen an? Musste mal suchen gehen, der is schnell gefunden..


----------



## gargomir (9. Juni 2010)

resusseleman schrieb:


> Das ist doch ne wiederholbare Quest und Ruf farmen kann man damit auch noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



5-11.......6x60min....360......./7......~51.5.........ogottogottogottogott.....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rollinjo (9. Juni 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Och nja, für mich gehts auch erst nächstes Jahr wieder nach wacken ^^



Ach komm machen wir nen Schlachtzug nach Wacken!! Hab gehört das soll mit Cata rausgepatcht werden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HiT-Killer (9. Juni 2010)

moin zam *aus nem dunkeln loch kriech*


----------



## XBashorNOT (9. Juni 2010)

WAAAAAACKEN 2010 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torock2205 (9. Juni 2010)

XBashorNOT schrieb:


> WAAAAAACKEN 2010
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*seufz* Dieses Jahr 10 Jähriges Wacken Jubiläum ^^ Also mein persönliches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (9. Juni 2010)

Rannik schrieb:


> Und wieder gehts immer wieder nur um das eine...
> 
> 
> 
> Mhh zeigt Carbonite keinen an? Musste mal suchen gehen, der is schnell gefunden..



Zeigt mir keinen an xD


----------



## Eltoro73 (9. Juni 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Zeigt mir keinen an xD





Hehe... No Comment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komakomi (9. Juni 2010)

gargomir schrieb:


> 5-11.......6x60min....360......./7......~51.5.........ogottogottogottogott.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn die Quest jedes mal 500 Ruf bringt is man schon in 2 Wochen Ehrfürchtig, aber wege man vergreift sich nicht bei der eigenen Freundin/Freund, da biste soffort hasserfüllt und kannst due Quest nur noch 1 mal die Woche machen - bis du wieder Freundlich bist!


----------



## Eltoro73 (9. Juni 2010)

Komakomi schrieb:


> Wenn die Quest jedes mal 500 Ruf bringt is man schon in 2 Wochen Ehrfürchtig, aber wege man vergreift sich nicht bei der eigenen Freundin/Freund, da biste soffort hasserfüllt und kannst due Quest nur noch 1 mal die Woche machen - bis du wieder Freundlich bist!



500??? Bei soviel "Einsatz" muesste man(n) sofort Exalted sein ^^


----------



## HiT-Killer (9. Juni 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> 500??? Bei soviel "Einsatz" muesste man(n) sofort Exalted sein ^^



naja wo wäre da dann der wiederholungsdrang? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torock2205 (9. Juni 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> 500??? Bei soviel "Einsatz" muesste man(n) sofort Exalted sein ^^



Der Ruf steigt mit der größe des "GearScore´s" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (9. Juni 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Der Ruf steigt mit der größe des "GearScore´s"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





ROFL... Na doll, kommt also die Freundin demnächst an: Nene, Dein GS ist zu gering da musst Du besseres Equip farmen gehen ...öhmmm.... shit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




D.H. weiterhin mit Blondinen "füttern" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juni 2010)

Noch zwei Tage arbeiten, dann hab ich DREI Wochen Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Drei Wochen keine Quests für den Chef machen, drei Wochen kein Baulärm BäMBäMBäM GrGrGrGr Ratatatatatateng, entspanntes Frühstücken auf der Dachterrasse, ausschlafen, WM schauen.


----------



## Komakomi (9. Juni 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Der Ruf steigt mit der größe des "GearScore´s"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



..... Gleitmittel und co.? :O
"Ich habe das epische Kondom mit 852 Zaubermacht"
"Nichts im Gegensatz zum Viagra mit 320 Stärke und 92 Kritischer Trefferwertung"
"Pfffff, haut doch alle ab - mein BH hat 300 Tempowertung!"

Nächste Woche Mittwoch heist's dann "Suchen noch Sexual-Healer am Gearcheck am NY Landeplatz, dann go!"


----------



## Eltoro73 (9. Juni 2010)

Komakomi schrieb:


> ..... Gleitmittel und co.? :O
> "Ich habe das epische Kondom mit 852 Zaubermacht"
> "Nichts im Gegensatz zum Viagra mit 320 Stärke und 92 Kritischer Trefferwertung"
> "Pfffff, haut doch alle ab - mein BH hat 300 Tempowertung!"
> ...





Genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleich mal nen Screenshot gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HiT-Killer (9. Juni 2010)

nicht mehr lange dann heisst es GREENFIELD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (9. Juni 2010)

Komakomi schrieb:


> ..... Gleitmittel und co.? :O
> "Ich habe das epische Kondom mit 852 Zaubermacht"
> "Nichts im Gegensatz zum Viagra mit 320 Stärke und 92 Kritischer Trefferwertung"
> "Pfffff, haut doch alle ab - mein BH hat 300 Tempowertung!"
> ...



du hast die ausdauer bei viagra vergessen^^


----------



## Eltoro73 (9. Juni 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> du hast die ausdauer bei viagra vergessen^^




Und den Widerstandswert ^^


----------



## garuda1987 (9. Juni 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Der Ruf steigt mit der größe des "GearScore´s"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ahh sage nie NIE wieder °°Gearscore °° Das Wort wurde, seit denn 1juni 2010 Hinzugefügt, zu denn wörten wo man die Todesstrafe drauf anwenden darf, wenn man ein erwischt der gearsocre sagt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komakomi (9. Juni 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Und den Widerstandswert ^^



der wiederstandswert kommt dann beim Kondom - Viagra hat dann Rüstungs/Zauberdurchschlag!


----------



## Eltoro73 (9. Juni 2010)

Komakomi schrieb:


> der wiederstandswert kommt dann beim Kondom - Viagra hat dann Rüstungs/Zauberdurchschlag!




*hust* Habt Ihr alle eine blühende Phantasie ^^


Immer diese Tagträumer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torock2205 (9. Juni 2010)

garuda1987 schrieb:


> Ahh sage nie NIE wieder °°Gearscore °° Das Wort wurde, seid denn 1juni 2010 Hinzugefügt, zu denn wörten wo man die Todesstrafe drauf anwenden darf, wenn man ein erwischt der gearsocre sagt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was soll ich nicht sagen? GearScore? Warum soll ich nicht GearScore sagen? Ist GearScore ein schlimmes Wort? xD Ok dann sag ich nicht "GearScore" 
Ich halte übrigens eh nix von GearScore. Also lasse ich GearScore jetzt mal weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith fragt ob aufs vertauschen von seid und seit auch die Todesstrafe steht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (9. Juni 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Was soll ich nicht sagen? GearScore? Warum soll ich nicht GearScore sagen? Ist GearScore ein schlimmes Wort? xD Ok dann sag ich nicht "GearScore"
> Ich halte übrigens eh nix von GearScore. Also lasse ich GearScore jetzt mal weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber mal ehrlich. GS sollte als UNWORT des Jahres 2010 aufgenommen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## garuda1987 (9. Juni 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> du hast die ausdauer bei viagra vergessen^^




Und ich hab nur die Verdorbene Pille für Danach im Inventar gefunden mit Sagenhaften - 25 Willenskraft na super :O(


----------



## Elminator (9. Juni 2010)

garuda1987 schrieb:


> Ahh sage nie NIE wieder °°Gearscore °° Das Wort wurde, seid denn 1juni 2010 Hinzugefügt, zu denn wörten wo man die Todesstrafe drauf anwenden darf, wenn man ein erwischt der gearsocre sagt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was ist so schlimm an Gearscore? Schneller kann man den Equip stand jetzt echt nicht ausmachen, und wenn jmd direkt durchs Raster fällt braucht man gar nicht weiter auf Sockel, VZ, Skillung etc. eingehen.
Scheint iwie nur für die Leute schlecht zu sein, die durchfallen können, oder? =)


----------



## djbarti (9. Juni 2010)

aber mit der abhärtungswertung sieht es auch net schlecht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komakomi (9. Juni 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> *hust* Habt Ihr alle eine blühende Phantasie ^^
> 
> 
> Immer diese Tagträumer
> ...



Wer Nachts unterwegs is darf auch tags träumen ^^


----------



## pixeljedi (9. Juni 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Was soll ich nicht sagen? GearScore? Warum soll ich nicht GearScore sagen? Ist GearScore ein schlimmes Wort? xD Ok dann sag ich nicht "GearScore"
> Ich halte übrigens eh nix von GearScore. Also lasse ich GearScore jetzt mal weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## garuda1987 (9. Juni 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Was soll ich nicht sagen? GearScore? Warum soll ich nicht GearScore sagen? Ist GearScore ein schlimmes Wort? xD Ok dann sag ich nicht "GearScore"
> Ich halte übrigens eh nix von GearScore. Also lasse ich GearScore jetzt mal weg
> 
> 
> ...




Wer Weiß wer weiß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torock2205 (9. Juni 2010)

Elminator schrieb:


> Was ist so schlimm an Gearscore? Schneller kann man den Equip stand jetzt echt nicht ausmachen, und wenn jmd direkt durchs Raster fällt braucht man gar nicht weiter auf Sockel, VZ, Skillung etc. eingehen.
> Scheint iwie nur für die Leute schlecht zu sein, die durchfallen können, oder? =)



Bitte nicht diese Diskussion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich wette wenn ich einen Raid aufmache mit vernünftigen Leuten die grad mal item lvl 200 tragen, ABER vernünftig spielen schaffe ich in ICC mehr Bosse als die GS IMBA ROXXOR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit Diskussion beendet ^^ Danke fürs "zuhören"


----------



## HiT-Killer (9. Juni 2010)

Elminator schrieb:


> Was ist so schlimm an Gearscore? Schneller kann man den Equip stand jetzt echt nicht ausmachen, und wenn jmd direkt durchs Raster fällt braucht man gar nicht weiter auf Sockel, VZ, Skillung etc. eingehen.
> Scheint iwie nur für die Leute schlecht zu sein, die durchfallen können, oder? =)



ja jetzt wo viele leute mit 5k gs für normale Heroics wollen Oo


----------



## Eltoro73 (9. Juni 2010)

garuda1987 schrieb:


> Und ich hab nur die Verdorbene Pille für Danach im Inventar gefunden mit Sagenhaften - 25 Willenskraft na super :O(




Hach..hier hast Du Tai Ginseng...den INT-Buff... hebt die Wirkung von -25 Wille wieder auf ^^


----------



## Ghazemeister (9. Juni 2010)

mir is langweilig^^


----------



## resusseleman (9. Juni 2010)

Ghazemeister schrieb:


> mir is langweilig^^



Dann mach was dagegen.


----------



## Eltoro73 (9. Juni 2010)

Ghazemeister schrieb:


> mir is langweilig^^




Langeweile?? Ok...dann halt mal die 42 rüber schieb zum nachdenken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torock2205 (9. Juni 2010)

Ghazemeister schrieb:


> mir is langweilig^^



Könntest mal Kaffee kochen, meiner ist mir grad ausgegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oh und wenn Du dann immer noch langeweile hast.....die Fenster hier sehen auch nicht mehr so sauber aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HiT-Killer (9. Juni 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Könntest mal Kaffee kochen, meiner ist mir grad ausgegangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ist das ein vorwand zur sklaverei?^^


----------



## Komakomi (9. Juni 2010)

Willenskraft kommt erst von Alkohol!

[Alkohol]
Wenn ihr mindestens 10 Sekunden mit "Essen" verbringt werdet ihr Satt und alles um euch Herum wird schöner - Die Willenskraft wird dadurch um 150 erhöht!


----------



## Relief (9. Juni 2010)

^.... Naja nachts schläft man, zockt man, oder hat s**, in dem Fall brauch man aber keine Tagträume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




in wirklichkeit Träumt ihr doch alle davon dass Blizz die Server schon ne halbe Stunde früher wider bereit stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Relief


----------



## Elminator (9. Juni 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht diese Diskussion
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ok, nicht Disktieren, feststellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich meine nur, solang es kein Addon gibts was Movenment & Brain in kleine Nummern presst, um den Skill zu ermitteln, ist GS noch die beste Lösung.
Ich persöhnlich halte nichts davon zuerst ne Heroic Instanz mit jedem zu machen der mit in den Raid will, nur um zu gucken ob er spielen kann. :>


----------



## Eltoro73 (9. Juni 2010)

Komakomi schrieb:


> Willenskraft kommt erst von Alkohol!
> 
> [Alkohol]
> Wenn ihr mindestens 10 Sekunden mit "Essen" verbringt werdet ihr Satt und alles um euch Herum wird schöner - Die Willenskraft wird dadurch um 150 erhöht!



Och noe Hoffe Du bist keiner, der in der Disco GHB verwendet!!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lúmea (9. Juni 2010)

Relief schrieb:


> in wirklichkeit Träumt ihr doch alle davon dass Blizz die Server schon ne halbe Stunde früher wider bereit stellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das sowieso aber wie es im moment aussieht kommen wir eh nicht vor 11 uhr an die Server da der Login Server auch down ist. -.-


----------



## zerre (9. Juni 2010)

Komakomi schrieb:


> Willenskraft kommt erst von Alkohol!
> 
> [Alkohol]
> Wenn ihr mindestens 10 Sekunden mit "Essen" verbringt werdet ihr Satt und alles um euch Herum wird schöner - Die Willenskraft wird dadurch um 150 erhöht!




ist gekauft  bin holy priest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  btw guten morgen ^^


----------



## Torock2205 (9. Juni 2010)

Elminator schrieb:


> Ok, nicht Disktieren, feststellen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann beantworte mit das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab mir vor kurzem einen Priester hochgespielt. Der ist vor 2 Wochen lvl 80 geworden. Der war noch nie!!! in einem Raid. Hat aber einen GearScore von 5,3k. Daran siehst Du, das GearScore NIX aussagt. Bring mir nen gutes Argument dagegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elminator (9. Juni 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Dann beantworte mit das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nur weil das Gear stimmt, muss man nicht spielen können, das ist Fakt. Aber wenn das Gear doch stimmt, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das derjenige ehrfahrung usw. hat größer. So einfach ist das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und zu dem, auch mit schlechtem Gear kommt man weit, wenn mans kann... Schonmal Fauldarm mit nem 220er Tank gemacht? Da bringt's auch Skill nicht... ^^


----------



## Epicor (9. Juni 2010)

Da kann ich auch mithalten :-)
Mein Pala hatte bis vor kurzem 5210 GS und hatte noch nie nen Raid von innen gesehen ^^
Dann 1mal ICC10 (5 Bosse) und jetzt hab ich eben 5390gs...

GearScore sagt gar nix übers Können aus -.-
Wenn ich mit meinem Schami (4570gs) in Heros bin und da nen imba-roxxor-schurken mit 6300GS dabei hab, der halb soviel Schaden macht wie ich,
oder einen Tank mit 6500gs habe, der die aggro nicht halten kann, was sagt dann GS darüber aus?


----------



## Cyringsoul (9. Juni 2010)

meine 2 cent dazu: 


5,8k GS + Bad Player = Bad Player 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komakomi (9. Juni 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Och noe Hoffe Du bist keiner, der in der Disco GHB verwendet!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



in der disco gibts nur Vodka+Cola!!!!
Liq-extasy is ne droge - ich bin ohne hin schon so aufgedreht, das würde sicher nur zum chaos führen^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qfgSb91b-Gc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bayernbazi (9. Juni 2010)

hy
kurz ne frage geht bei euch auch wow noch nicht


----------



## garuda1987 (9. Juni 2010)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> meine 2 cent dazu:
> 
> 
> 5,8k GS + Bad Player = Bad Player
> ...



Da fehlt mir ein Zitat ein °° Schlecht bleibt Schlecht°°


----------



## Epicor (9. Juni 2010)

bayernbazi schrieb:


> hy
> kurz ne frage geht bei euch auch wow noch nicht



Lies mal den Thread Titel -.- und die Welcome-Message in Wow ^^


----------



## solDárknèzz (9. Juni 2010)

Moin Moin, treib mich jetzt auch mal hier rum... *frühstück*
WoW soll in die Eier kommen, hab Weißheitszähne raus und will mich ablenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Epicor (9. Juni 2010)

solDárknèzz schrieb:


> Moin Moin, treib mich jetzt auch mal hier rum... *frühstück*
> WoW soll in die Eier kommen, hab Weißheitszähne raus und will mich ablenken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schlechten Zahnarzt? *gg* hab bei meinen Weisheitszähnen gar nix gespürt danach ^^


----------



## Spyflander (9. Juni 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Dann beantworte mit das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das ne Ausnahme! Normalerweise gehen die leute schon früher PDK 25 oder gar icc 10ner. Meine frage an dich wie willst du, wenn du nen Random 25iher leitest, auf die schnelle gute Leute finden ohne das man gs oder der gleichen benutzt? Ich persönlich hätte da kb, bei jedem die achiefments durchzuforsten oder mit denen gar nen proberaid zu machen o_0
Gs ist warlich net alles aber es ist zumindest nen kleiner indikator, denn Gear brauch jeder! Ob er nun spielen kann is bei Randoms eh ne 50:50 chance von daher no risk no fun!!!!!!!


----------



## solDárknèzz (9. Juni 2010)

Epicor schrieb:


> schlechten Zahnarzt? *gg* hab bei meinen Weisheitszähnen gar nix gespürt danach ^^



ne, aber bei mir waren die noch nicht durch und einfach sau fest drin, konnte mein zahnarzt nix für, war halt nen harter brocken die rauszunehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elminator (9. Juni 2010)

/sign @ Spyflander...

Und mal überhaupt, wann habe ich eig. erwähnt das GearScore = Skill bedeutet? Lest halt meine Posts richtig... ^^


----------



## Epicor (9. Juni 2010)

solDárknèzz schrieb:


> ne, aber bei mir waren die noch nicht durch und einfach sau fest drin, konnte mein zahnarzt nix für, war halt nen harter brocken die rauszunehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jo war bei mir auch so ... Der Zahnarzt is schon auf dem Stuhl oben gekniet und hat angezogen was nur gegangen is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dachte, der reißt mir meine Mundwinkel aus hehe


----------



## Torock2205 (9. Juni 2010)

Spyflander schrieb:


> das ne Ausnahme! Normalerweise gehen die leute schon früher PDK 25 oder gar icc 10ner. Meine frage an dich wie willst du, wenn du nen Random 25iher leitest, auf die schnelle gute Leute finden ohne das man gs oder der gleichen benutzt? Ich persönlich hätte da kb, bei jedem die achiefments durchzuforsten oder mit denen gar nen proberaid zu machen o_0
> Gs ist warlich net alles aber es ist zumindest nen kleiner indikator, denn Gear brauch jeder! Ob er nun spielen kann is bei Randoms eh ne 50:50 chance von daher no risk no fun!!!!!!!



Da behaupte ich einfach mal, nach so viele Jahren auf dem selben Server kennt man die Leute und weiß mit wem man gehen kann! Mehr sag ich da net zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat halt jeder seine Meinung dazu und man wird nie auf den gleichen Punkt kommen. Von daher sollten wir die Diskussion lieber lassen. 
Bevor das Flamen losgeht. Hehe


----------



## Cyringsoul (9. Juni 2010)

solDárknèzz schrieb:


> ne, aber bei mir waren die noch nicht durch und einfach sau fest drin, konnte mein zahnarzt nix für, war halt nen harter brocken die rauszunehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ohje... der Zahnarzt raidete deine Mundhöhle wohl im HM-Modus... war der Drop wenigstens legendär?


----------



## solDárknèzz (9. Juni 2010)

Epicor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Jo war bei mir auch so ... Der Zahnarzt is schon auf dem Stuhl oben gekniet und hat angezogen was nur gegangen is
> ...



dann hast du halt glück, dass dein körper das so gut weggesteckt hat, meine backe is jedenfalls dick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber wehtun tut es atm durch schmerztabletten auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nervt nur beim essen


----------



## Elminator (9. Juni 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Da behaupte ich einfach mal, nach so viele Jahren auf dem selben Server kennt man die Leute und weiß mit wem man gehen kann! Mehr sag ich da net zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es will ja keiner Flamen, zumindest ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Aber ich mache halt schonmal Raids auf, und da bringts mir herzlich wenig wenn ich weiß bei welchen anderen ich mitgehen könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Epicor (9. Juni 2010)

solDárknèzz schrieb:


> dann hast du halt glück, dass dein körper das so gut weggesteckt hat, meine backe is jedenfalls dick
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



:-) Hab 1 Tag lang nur mit Strohhalm trinken können, weil alles taub war. Wollt aus ner Dose trinken und alles ging daneben...


----------



## Elminator (9. Juni 2010)

laaaaag... sry für Doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaylan (9. Juni 2010)

was gehtn hier ab?


----------



## solDárknèzz (9. Juni 2010)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> ohje... der Zahnarzt raidete deine Mundhöhle wohl im HM-Modus... war der Drop wenigstens legendär?



hab keinen loot bekommen :'(
mein zahnarzt is wohl nen ninja ...
und aus richtigen sachen trinken fiel mir gesterna auch schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spyflander (9. Juni 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Da behaupte ich einfach mal, nach so viele Jahren auf dem selben Server kennt man die Leute und weiß mit wem man gehen kann! Mehr sag ich da net zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja lol du kennst 25 Leute und deren twink und twinkesttwinks, die immer bereit sind mit dir nen Random raid zu machen -_- Das ja mal sehr weit hergeholt... Du willst dich doch nur versteckeln weil du weist das du im unrecht bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sag mir doch einfach wie du nen icc 25 Random gestalten würdest? bzw wie du Leute rannholst ohne das man 4 Stunden brauch um den Raid aufzubauen?


----------



## Torock2205 (9. Juni 2010)

Zaylan schrieb:


> was gehtn hier ab?


Das warten auf die Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (9. Juni 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Da behaupte ich einfach mal, nach so viele Jahren auf dem selben Server kennt man die Leute und weiß mit wem man gehen kann! Mehr sag ich da net zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dann bist du aber aufnem kleinen server...bei uns aufm server wechseln die leute ständig. und wer schon lange auf'm server ist, ist eh in einer gilde. es gibt massenhaft twinks, neue spieler, server transer usw.


----------



## Zangoran (9. Juni 2010)

solDárknèzz schrieb:


> aber wehtun tut es atm durch schmerztabletten auch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann wart nur mal drauf wenn die Schmerztablette nachlässt und du erstmal merkst, wo du dir überall in die Backe gebissen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiquita2912 (9. Juni 2010)

ihr scheint ja eine langeweile zuhaben das ihr euch schon über zähne ziehen unterhaltet *gg*


----------



## Saucoireion (9. Juni 2010)

Zaylan schrieb:


> was gehtn hier ab?




Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerbe (9. Juni 2010)

Bei uns auf tichondrius ist es eine Todesstrafe wenn du nach Gs fragst


----------



## Eltoro73 (9. Juni 2010)

Chiquita2912 schrieb:


> ihr scheint ja eine langeweile zuhaben das ihr euch schon über zähne ziehen unterhaltet *gg*



Sadisten halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## solDárknèzz (9. Juni 2010)

btw, irgend ne kranke sau hier die auch auf "Rock am Ring" war ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HiT-Killer (9. Juni 2010)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> meine 2 cent dazu:
> 
> 
> 5,8k GS + Bad Player = Bad Player
> ...



Ergänzung:

4,5k GS + Guter Spieler = Gut Raidfähig!


----------



## Torock2205 (9. Juni 2010)

Spyflander schrieb:


> Ja lol du kennst 25 Leute und deren twink und twinkesttwinks, die immer bereit sind mit dir nen Random raid zu machen -_- Das ja mal sehr weit hergeholt... Du willst dich doch nur versteckeln weil du weist das du im unrecht bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du willst mir sagen das Du nach ein paar Jahren auf einem Server nicht mindestens 25 Leute mit Twink usw kennst. ^^ Ich finds nicht sehr weit hergeholt aber ok. Wie ich nen ICC 25 Rnd mache? Wie bei uns aufm Server üblich, nen paar Tage vorher ankündigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Z.B. gibts bei uns nen RND Raid der ist jeden Mittwoch. Frage beantwortet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und nun endlisch schluss damit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Relief (9. Juni 2010)

Epicor schrieb:


> schlechten Zahnarzt? *gg* hab bei meinen Weisheitszähnen gar nix gespürt danach ^^



Dito... nur DickeBacken, man was haben sich meine Mitschüler damals gefreut mich zu mobben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiquita2912 (9. Juni 2010)

irgendwie kommen mir die wartungsarbeiten heute ewigkeiten vor


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich seh es schon kommen und aus 11 uhr wird 12 !!


----------



## FallenAngel88 (9. Juni 2010)

Relief schrieb:


> Dito... nur DickeBacken, man was haben sich meine Mitschüler damals gefreut mich zu mobben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*hust* ich darf alle 4 zähne behalten *hust*

edit: im mund behalten nicht nach dem ziehen mitnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanderm (9. Juni 2010)

joa meine müssen och nich raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiquita2912 (9. Juni 2010)

meine sind schon ewigkeiten draussen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## solDárknèzz (9. Juni 2010)

Chiquita2912 schrieb:


> irgendwie kommen mir die wartungsarbeiten heute ewigkeiten vor ich seh es schon kommen und aus 11 uhr wird 12 !!



mhmm, noch nichtmal der authentication-server ist bis jetz wieder da, könnte heute mit pech echt lange werden


----------



## Chiquita2912 (9. Juni 2010)

solDárknèzz schrieb:


> mhmm, noch nichtmal der authentication-server ist bis jetz wieder da, könnte heute mit pech echt lange werden




das wäre echt uncool wenn es wirklich länger dauert. hab schon alles geputzt und umzugskartons sind auch gepackt soweit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## resusseleman (9. Juni 2010)

Ich schieb dann nochmal ne Kanne Kaffee in die Runde für den Fall, dass es doch etwas länger dauert.


----------



## solDárknèzz (9. Juni 2010)

Chiquita2912 schrieb:


> das wäre echt uncool wenn es wirklich länger dauert. hab schon alles geputzt und umzugskartons sind auch gepackt soweit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



muhahaha, dann mache ich mich jetzt erstmal auf die suche nach was essbarem was ich mit meinen dicken backen vereinbaren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bg


----------



## FallenAngel88 (9. Juni 2010)

Chiquita2912 schrieb:


> das wäre echt uncool wenn es wirklich länger dauert. hab schon alles geputzt und umzugskartons sind auch gepackt soweit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auf dieser list von den realms die 24h off gehen waren auch deutsche server..wenn du pech hast ist deiner dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiquita2912 (9. Juni 2010)

ich kann dir ne hühnersuppe anbieten lässt sich gut schlürfen *sfg*


----------



## Relief (9. Juni 2010)

solDárknèzz schrieb:


> muhahaha, dann mache ich mich jetzt erstmal auf die suche nach was essbarem was ich mit meinen dicken backen vereinbaren kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hrhr.... stopf die Nüsse rein, und behaupte bist ein Hamster

...Suppe bei dem Wetter ist wol etwas zu warm?!


----------



## Eloquia (9. Juni 2010)

Normalerweise kann man sich doch, wenn man sich bei den Wartungsarbeiten versucht einzuloggen, nicht auf seinen Server begeben.

Bei mir ist es aber so, da steht:

Verbindung wird aufgebaut... 

und 30 Sek. später: Die Verbindung konnte nicht aufgebaut werden. Bitte versuchen Sie es später wieder.


Ist das bei Euch auch so?
Irgendwie komisch...


----------



## Eltoro73 (9. Juni 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> auf dieser list von den realms die 24h off gehen waren auch deutsche server..wenn du pech hast ist deiner dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Liste? Welche Liste?


----------



## Torock2205 (9. Juni 2010)

Eloquia schrieb:


> Normalerweise kann man sich doch, wenn man sich bei den Wartungsarbeiten versucht einzuloggen, nicht auf seinen Server begeben.
> 
> Bei mir ist es aber so, da steht:
> 
> ...



Die Arbeiten heute auch an den Authentifizierungsservern. Daher auch das Einloggen nicht möglich


----------



## FallenAngel88 (9. Juni 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Liste? Welche Liste?



die wurde in ner news hier bei buffed gepostet..die 24h arbeiten in hinsicht auf cataclysm
war vor 2 tagen oder so

edit: hab sie gefunden: http://wowdata.getbuffed.com/blueposts/viewtopic/25170442522


----------



## Orthrus (9. Juni 2010)

Moin,

weiss jemand warum der Thread zu der Blizzard-Umfrage geschlossen wurde?

In der Zeit in der ich mitgelesen hab, stand meiner Ansicht nach nichts verdächtiges drin....


Mit untoten Grüßen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Savaera (9. Juni 2010)

Spyflander schrieb:


> Ja lol du kennst 25 Leute und deren twink und twinkesttwinks, die immer bereit sind mit dir nen Random raid zu machen -_- Das ja mal sehr weit hergeholt... Du willst dich doch nur versteckeln weil du weist das du im unrecht bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie wärs, wenn man die rnd-Spieler einfach durch rnd-NSCs ersetzt?
Wo ist denn da heute noch ein Unterschied? oO ....

Und das müsste doch in aller Interesse sein.


----------



## leppert77 (9. Juni 2010)

das wird doch heute wieder nix mit 11 uhr...ich schätz mal vor 11.30 Uhr dreht sich kein rad


----------



## Vanilecornet (9. Juni 2010)

noch 3minuten hoffentlich


----------



## Chiquita2912 (9. Juni 2010)

*stell noch mal ne kanne kaffee und ein Teller mit Keksen hin*


*milch und Zucker daneben stell*


----------



## Str33tworker (9. Juni 2010)

jo ...son dreck ...sitze mit bänderriss hier rum un hab langeweile xD

Wird zeit das die dinger ma wieder on gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (9. Juni 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> die wurde in ner news hier bei buffed gepostet..die 24h arbeiten in hinsicht auf cataclysm
> war vor 2 tagen oder so
> 
> edit: hab sie gefunden: http://wowdata.getbu...pic/25170442522




Bezog sich doch nur auf die US-Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fearzone (9. Juni 2010)

oh noez immer noch alles down Q.Q .... und moin @ alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiquita2912 (9. Juni 2010)

Was macht ihr alle der eine sitzt mit dicker Backe vorm Rechner ... der andere mit ner Sommergrippe..jetzt einer mit einem Bänderriss 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2010)

*sucht* *sucht* will endlich spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2010)

Sry Doppelpost...


----------



## Sonsbecker (9. Juni 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Die Arbeiten heute auch an den Authentifizierungsservern. Daher auch das Einloggen nicht möglich



Der ausgeprägte Hang von Blizzard zu redundanten System ist doch wirklich schon übertrieben                                                                   - NOT

Würde ja Geld Kosten, ein Spiegelsystem aufzustellen, damit beim Server-Down das Zweitsystem übernimmt - und gerade da scheint Blizzard ja arg klamm zu sein

(wer Ironie findet, der mag diese behalten oder nutzen)


----------



## Str33tworker (9. Juni 2010)

Bin halt zu dumm zum laufen ^^


----------



## FallenAngel88 (9. Juni 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Bezog sich doch nur auf die US-Server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja aber da sind auch deutsche server bei.. .aegwynn, frostmourn, frostwolf, rexxar usw


----------



## Vanilecornet (9. Juni 2010)

11:00 keine server da


----------



## Râffio (9. Juni 2010)

Ja und ich hab ne Rückenmuskulatur Zerrung  :/  und dann gehen die server nich on, is schon irgend wie nervig.


----------



## loumina (9. Juni 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Bezog sich doch nur auf die US-Server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann Vergleich die Liste mal mit http://www.wow-europ...ml?locale=de_de :/


----------



## basti.core (9. Juni 2010)

guteeeen morgen ihr suchtiiis


----------



## Düddi (9. Juni 2010)

Ein Satz mit X das war wohl nix!!!!! :-) guten morgen zusammen


----------



## leppert77 (9. Juni 2010)

nicht daß ich mich aufrege... aber ich verstehe nicht, daß man einfach nicht in der lage ist, 15 min im voraus bescheid zu geben daß sich die wartungsarbeiten verlängern


----------



## Râffio (9. Juni 2010)

ach egal mach ich mir halt noch eine 5 min terrine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weissnet (9. Juni 2010)

Fu echt is heute schon MIttwoch 0.o


----------



## zerre (9. Juni 2010)

/2 diszi/holy lfg ak 10/25 oder weekly w/me 


ach verdammt =/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2010)

leppert77 schrieb:


> nicht daß ich mich aufrege... aber ich verstehe nicht, daß man einfach nicht in der lage ist, 15 min im voraus bescheid zu geben daß sich die wartungsarbeiten verlängern



Es ist 11:03. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiquita2912 (9. Juni 2010)

wer weiß vielleicht sind sie ja gerade dabei die server wieder hochzufahren...


----------



## Str33tworker (9. Juni 2010)

Würde lieber arbeiten gehen.

Den ganzen Tag vor der Kiste zu hängen macht auf dauer au keinen Spaß.
Aber wenn man nicht so richtig laufen kann ist es angenehmer als die Supernanny oder Frauentausch in der Glotze zu sehen.
Das mal voll würges Programm...


----------



## FallenAngel88 (9. Juni 2010)

Râffio schrieb:


> ach egal mach ich mir halt noch eine 5 min terrine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



damit bekommst du aber auch nur 10 minuten überbrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5 fürs machen und 5 fürs essen


----------



## Hxc (9. Juni 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> ja aber da sind auch deutsche server bei.. .aegwynn, frostmourn, frostwolf, rexxar usw



Viele Servernamen gibt es sowohl im Europäischen und im Amerikanischen.
Die EU-Server sind VORERST >>>>NICHT<<<< davon betroffen


----------



## Düddi (9. Juni 2010)

Gute Besserung :-))


----------



## Fearzone (9. Juni 2010)

wayne ab Freitag Greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeenfield Open Air schlechtes Wetter scheiss egal Party !!!!


sry muss mich positiv motivieren mir is langweilig xD


mit dem Song klappts jedenfalls fürs Greenfield CH http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvEPVdH4hfE&translated=1

Cya in Hell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiquita2912 (9. Juni 2010)

du kannst wenigstens deutsches tv gucken ich net =(


----------



## Meredithe (9. Juni 2010)

*suchtel* Ewige Wacht *suchtel* xDD


----------



## Râffio (9. Juni 2010)

ja aber ich hab ja noch 3 hier stehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanilecornet (9. Juni 2010)

sie wollten gerade server hochfahren dann ist aber die putzfrau über das kabel gestolpert xD


----------



## Râffio (9. Juni 2010)

ja aber ich hab ja noch 3 hier stehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torock2205 (9. Juni 2010)

Die ersten Server sind on. 
Was aber nix nutzt da man sich nicht Einloggen kann


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanilecornet (9. Juni 2010)

jeah geil


----------



## pixeljedi (9. Juni 2010)

"Still ruht der See" ok wenn es noch dauert zieh ich mir noch ne folge "Ludolfs" rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hxc (9. Juni 2010)

Wartet doch einfach bis sie wieder on sind und heult net rum... xD
So nötig kann mans gar nicht haben...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2010)

Frage mich was wohl passieren würde, wenn so'n Server nen Total-Crash hat. 

Mensch, Apocalypse Reloaded. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vindexa (9. Juni 2010)

Da das wohl noch etwas dauert, mach ich mir wohl mal ein Export auf... man, das Warten auf den 9. August ätzt -.-

Prost!


----------



## Garmon-Arygos (9. Juni 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Die ersten Server sind on.
> Was aber nix nutzt da man sich nicht Einloggen kann
> 
> 
> ...



komisch...bei mir sind noch alle rot


----------



## Relief (9. Juni 2010)

Mhhh hab ich wo was überlesen oder soll Frostwolf 24h down sein?! kam da nich mehr ganz mit, muss schließlich nebenher abreiten, dachte heute kann ich mal wider ne runde spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Btw: Schon wer was über Guild Wars2 gelesen? Hört sich gut an wenn Sie das so oder ähnlich umsetzen. Ich werds auf jedenfall mal anspielen, was meint ihr?


----------



## Eltoro73 (9. Juni 2010)

Server fahren hoch, aber der LOGIN funzt nicht...hmmm

AIMAN------wo bist Du ^^


----------



## Str33tworker (9. Juni 2010)

doch ey ...ich muss mit 7 80ern die daily machen xD


----------



## solDárknèzz (9. Juni 2010)

Fearzone schrieb:


> wayne ab Freitag Greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeenfield Open Air schlechtes Wetter scheiss egal Party !!!!
> 
> 
> sry muss mich positiv motivieren mir is langweilig xD
> ...



du glücklicher, ich war aufm Ring, is aber ja leider schon wider vorbei, aber übelst geil wars trotzdem.... btw, ich hab deswegen auch noch 5- minuten terrinen, war auch so ziemlich das einzige wovon ich mich ernäjrt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanilecornet (9. Juni 2010)

hab jetz bis 11:00 aufgeräumt keine lust mehr will spielen


----------



## solDárknèzz (9. Juni 2010)

Fearzone schrieb:


> wayne ab Freitag Greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeenfield Open Air schlechtes Wetter scheiss egal Party !!!!
> 
> 
> sry muss mich positiv motivieren mir is langweilig xD
> ...



du glücklicher, ich war aufm Ring, is aber ja leider schon wider vorbei, aber übelst geil wars trotzdem.... btw, ich hab deswegen auch noch 5- minuten terrinen, war auch so ziemlich das einzige wovon ich mich ernäjrt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torock2205 (9. Juni 2010)

Garmon-Arygos schrieb:


> komisch...bei mir sind noch alle rot



Vor 5 Minuten waren bei mir die ersten Server Grün, nun sind alle Rot. ^^
Egal, schau ich weiter Dawson´s Creek 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juni 2010)

Chiquita2912 schrieb:


> *stell noch mal ne kanne kaffee und ein Teller mit Keksen hin*



Wo ich wieder bei meiner Frage wäre...


aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Kaputte Kaffeemaschine..
> 
> Muss mich jetzt zwischen türkischem Kaffee und Automatenkaffee entscheiden.
> 
> ...


Rumschnorren wäre auch noch ne Alternative...


----------



## Meredithe (9. Juni 2010)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> "Still ruht der See" ok wenn es noch dauert zieh ich mir noch ne folge "Ludolfs" rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So verzweifelt könnt ich nich sein xD


----------



## Rudi1303 (9. Juni 2010)

omg die Zahl der Leser steigt!


----------



## Dietziboy (9. Juni 2010)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> Der ausgeprägte Hang von Blizzard zu redundanten System ist doch wirklich schon übertrieben - NOT
> 
> Würde ja Geld Kosten, ein Spiegelsystem aufzustellen, damit beim Server-Down das Zweitsystem übernimmt - und gerade da scheint Blizzard ja arg klamm zu sein
> 
> (wer Ironie findet, der mag diese behalten oder nutzen)




X ... Verlust durch Spieler die ihr Abo kündigen weil alle zwei Wochen die Server für ein paar Stunden down sind

Wenn X < Kosten für den Aufbau eines "Spiegelsystems" ==> es gibt kein solches System.

Und ja, das hab ich aus Fight Club geklaut ^^

Klar kommt bei Blizzard jeden Monat ein Riesenhaufen Kohle rein, aber das heißt nicht dass sie einfach mal ein paar Mille ausgeben, als Unternehmen achten die immer auf Kosten/Nutzen-Verhältnis.
Im Moment bleiben wir nicht von Itemshops verschont, weil Blizzard so nett ist, sondern weil es im Großen und Ganzen finanziell für sie von Nachteil wäre.


----------



## Saucoireion (9. Juni 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> damit bekommst du aber auch nur 10 minuten überbrückt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und 5min um hier zu schreiben, wie scheiße ne terrine am morgen schmeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metera (9. Juni 2010)

Rudi1303 schrieb:


> omg die Zahl der Leser steigt!


wissen halt alle nicht was se machen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiquita2912 (9. Juni 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> So verzweifelt könnt ich nich sein xD




da geb ich dir voll recht*gg*


----------



## Eltoro73 (9. Juni 2010)

Rudi1303 schrieb:


> omg die Zahl der Leser steigt!




Die kloppen wohl alle gerade wie wild auf die F5-Taste für die Realstatusseite. Weil die ist jetzt auch DOWN ^^^^


----------



## Garmon-Arygos (9. Juni 2010)

na ja...64 MB an Microsoftupdates...laden wir die erstmal -> reboot -> dann passt das schon


----------



## Takius (9. Juni 2010)

Relief schrieb:


> Mhhh hab ich wo was überlesen oder soll Frostwolf 24h down sein?! kam da nich mehr ganz mit, muss schließlich nebenher abreiten, dachte heute kann ich mal wider ne runde spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zum x-ten mal, US-Frostwolf ist gemeint, nicht EU-Fw. Und die Server waren seit gestern um 12.01 down. 
Schau einfach mal in die Liste, dann wird dir auffallen, dass es alles US-Server sind UND in Blue drübersteht, dass es sich um US-Server handelt.


----------



## Saucoireion (9. Juni 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> damit bekommst du aber auch nur 10 minuten überbrückt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und 5min um hier zu schreiben, wie scheiße ne terrine am morgen schmeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iceboy2009 (9. Juni 2010)

ich sag dazu schon gar nix mehr dass sind wir doch schon von denen gewöhnt dass des länger dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanilecornet (9. Juni 2010)

boah seite brauhct ewig zum laden


----------



## Senklor (9. Juni 2010)

wuhu feierabend! was hab ich verpasst? =D


----------



## Chiquita2912 (9. Juni 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> So verzweifelt könnt ich nich sein xD




da geb ich dir voll recht*gg*


----------



## FallenAngel88 (9. Juni 2010)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Wo ich wieder bei meiner Frage wäre...
> 
> Rumschnorren wäre auch noch ne Alternative...



arabischen kaffee
flasks nur milch >.<
ein löffel = 10kps
rota: pulver pulver pulver deckel knopf milch rühren trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iceboy2009 (9. Juni 2010)

ich sag dazu schon gar nix mehr dass sind wir doch schon von denen gewöhnt dass des länger dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weissnet (9. Juni 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWAUvdUn-r8 da zum chillen ^^

Nu geht auch noch wie wow Seite down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senklor (9. Juni 2010)

wuhu feierabend! was hab ich verpasst? =D


----------



## Takius (9. Juni 2010)

Relief schrieb:


> Mhhh hab ich wo was überlesen oder soll Frostwolf 24h down sein?! kam da nich mehr ganz mit, muss schließlich nebenher abreiten, dachte heute kann ich mal wider ne runde spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zum x-ten mal, US-Frostwolf ist gemeint, nicht EU-Fw. Und die Server waren seit gestern um 12.01 down. 
Schau einfach mal in die Liste, dann wird dir auffallen, dass es alles US-Server sind UND in Blue drübersteht, dass es sich um US-Server handelt.

Btw wassn da los dasses hier so laggt?


----------



## Vindexa (9. Juni 2010)

Saucoireion schrieb:


> und 5min um hier zu schreiben, wie scheiße ne terrine am morgen schmeckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du sagst das, als würde die zu anderen Tageszeiten tatsächlich schmecken oO

Bei mir gabs ne Semmel mit Käse und Salami. Das is immer lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takius (9. Juni 2010)

Relief schrieb:


> Mhhh hab ich wo was überlesen oder soll Frostwolf 24h down sein?! kam da nich mehr ganz mit, muss schließlich nebenher abreiten, dachte heute kann ich mal wider ne runde spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zum x-ten mal, US-Frostwolf ist gemeint, nicht EU-Fw. Und die Server waren seit gestern um 12.01 down. 
Schau einfach mal in die Liste, dann wird dir auffallen, dass es alles US-Server sind UND in Blue drübersteht, dass es sich um US-Server handelt.

Btw wassn da los dasses hier so laggt?


----------



## Eltoro73 (9. Juni 2010)

Takius schrieb:


> Zum x-ten mal, US-Frostwolf ist gemeint, nicht EU-Fw. Und die Server waren seit gestern um 12.01 down.
> Schau einfach mal in die Liste, dann wird dir auffallen, dass es alles US-Server sind UND in Blue drübersteht, dass es sich um US-Server handelt.
> 
> Btw wassn da los dasses hier so laggt?




Frag die 650 Gäste hier ^^


----------



## Nymph (9. Juni 2010)

boah wie das hier laggt is echt nimmer schön :X

aber: 

*911 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 197 Mitglieder, 714 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder (vor ca 2 mins...konnte nich eher antworten >.>)*


----------



## Takius (9. Juni 2010)

Na grüß euch oO' 20min um nen Post abzuschicken erschreckt dann doch etwas...


----------



## Fearzone (9. Juni 2010)

haha um 11 Server down und alle rennen ins Buffed Forum, schön die seite crashen xD


----------



## Chiquita2912 (9. Juni 2010)

980 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
190 Mitglieder, 790 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder 


ich lade diese seite mindestens 4 min. ist ja schlimm


----------



## Senklor (9. Juni 2010)

sry für den Doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist sehr spaßig so sein Mybuffed Profil zu bearbeiten -.-


----------



## Domiel (9. Juni 2010)

und da wollte ich mal allods ausprobieren, nur um festzustellen das dort ab 11 uhr serverwartung ist.. -.-


----------



## zerre (9. Juni 2010)

heute lassen die sich aber wirklich mal zeit muss ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## basti.core (9. Juni 2010)

werde gw2 auch antesteten
war großer gw1 fan


----------



## Chiquita2912 (9. Juni 2010)

980 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
190 Mitglieder, 790 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder 


ich lade diese seite mindestens 4 min. ist ja schlimm


----------



## TAYLAN (9. Juni 2010)

Los leute gibt Gas wir knacken noch die 1000 besucher Grenze


----------



## Vindexa (9. Juni 2010)

Fearzone schrieb:


> haha um 11 Server down und alle rennen ins Buffed Forum, schön die seite crashen xD



Irgendwie müssen wir uns die Zeit ja vertreiben^^
Bier is auch fast alle schon :/

Aber immerhin kann man sich wieder einloggen. Muss nur noch Alleria on kommen ^^


----------



## slashman (9. Juni 2010)

ICH WILL JETZT ZOCKEN!!! =P das erste mal seit Monaten krank -nartürlich am Mittwoch- und dann wieder verlängerte Wartezeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da fühlt man sich wie Daniel P. Schenk in a gamers day, als er nicht zum zocken kommt


----------



## Re4liTy (9. Juni 2010)

naja letzte woche warens ja schon früher fertig, da finde ich es total in ordnung wenns dann diese woche wieder wie gewohnt länger brauchen =D


----------



## Tennissen (9. Juni 2010)

Fearzone schrieb:


> haha um 11 Server down und alle rennen ins Buffed Forum, schön die seite crashen xD



Recht hast! Und du und ich, wir sind auch dabei...^^


----------



## solDárknèzz (9. Juni 2010)

Authentication is immerhin schon wieder da... mit nen bissl glück gehts gleich los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juni 2010)

Wahrscheinlich kratzen Dini und Co schon das Eis aus dem Gefrierfach um den Buffed-Server zu kühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Noch 50 Posts "mein server ist (noch nicht) on", dann entspannt sich das wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Relief (9. Juni 2010)

Chiquita2912 schrieb:


> 980 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
> 190 Mitglieder, 790 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder
> 
> 
> ich lade diese seite mindestens 4 min. ist ja schlimm




Jap vorallem verfasst man nen Beitrag und schon ist er untergegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.... vorallem dauert grad immer länger bis die Seite nue lädt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiquita2912 (9. Juni 2010)

ich rechne mal mit 12 uhr =( hab gerade ironman 2 angemacht und werd den jetzt nebenbei gucken


----------



## Gryphos (9. Juni 2010)

4min ladezeit? :O
das dauert bei mir net länger als sonst auch ^^

btw könnten die Server nu doch langsam hochfahren =P


----------



## Kapeikes (9. Juni 2010)

Ohh Mann


Da hab ich heute mal frei und dann dauern die Wartungsarbeiten ewig :-(

Meiner kleiner lieber DK möchte doch nur raiden^^

schaut wie traurig er ist http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Ambossar&n=xargos


mfg Xargos


----------



## Senklor (9. Juni 2010)

bstimmt hatt der techniker seine Wurststulle im Server leigen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## merc91 (9. Juni 2010)

naja die login server sind ja wieder da...

mehr aber auch leider nich

*drölf kannen kaffee für die ganzen besucher in die runde stell*


----------



## Andurius (9. Juni 2010)

ach du scheise lagt die seite ... geht hier mal raus und in wow ^^


----------



## Nerdavia (9. Juni 2010)

Chiquita2912 schrieb:


> ich rechne mal mit 12 uhr =( hab gerade ironman 2 angemacht und werd den jetzt nebenbei gucken





Aha....ein kleiner Raubkopierer hier im Forum....tztz :-)


----------



## slashman (9. Juni 2010)

100% gewinne ich gleich meine t10,5 hände und s8 hände in AK 25 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich spüre es! seit Ewigkeiten bunkere ich 163 Frostembleme, weil die ja bestimmt irgendwann droppen ;D


----------



## v0lli (9. Juni 2010)

Chiquita2912 schrieb:


> ich rechne mal mit 12 uhr =( hab gerade ironman 2 angemacht und werd den jetzt nebenbei gucken




[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
*Wo schausn du den ? Finde den nur überall in ***** Quali ^^ *



btw :  *926 Besucher lesen dieses Thema *[/font]


----------



## v0lli (9. Juni 2010)

Chiquita2912 schrieb:


> ich rechne mal mit 12 uhr =( hab gerade ironman 2 angemacht und werd den jetzt nebenbei gucken




[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
*Wo schausn du den ? Finde den nur überall in ***** Quali ^^ *



btw :  *926 Besucher lesen dieses Thema *[/font]


----------



## Senklor (9. Juni 2010)

danke für den kaffe :>


----------



## slashman (9. Juni 2010)

100% gewinne ich gleich meine t10,5 hände und s8 hände in AK 25 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich spüre es! seit Ewigkeiten bunkere ich 163 Frostembleme, weil die ja bestimmt irgendwann droppen ;D


----------



## v0lli (9. Juni 2010)

Chiquita2912 schrieb:


> ich rechne mal mit 12 uhr =( hab gerade ironman 2 angemacht und werd den jetzt nebenbei gucken




[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
*Wo schausn du den ? Finde den nur überall in ***** Quali ^^ *



btw :  *926 Besucher lesen dieses Thema *[/font]


----------



## slashman (9. Juni 2010)

100% gewinne ich gleich meine t10,5 hände und s8 hände in AK 25 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich spüre es! seit Ewigkeiten bunkere ich 163 Frostembleme, weil die ja bestimmt irgendwann droppen ;D


----------



## IchbinArzt (9. Juni 2010)

Ich konnte mich gerade über "Entwicklung" einloggen und als mein Char online wart stand er auf ner Insel rum. Was mir bissel spanisch vorkam war die Tatsache das da auch der Lickönig rumstand welchen ich mit einem Hit killen konnten........hmm gab wohl n Klassenbuff ....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß 

Doc


----------



## Apokalypsos (9. Juni 2010)

Ich kann das Wort "Noob" so langsam nicht mehr hören...in Sachen soziale Kompetenzen sind viele Wow Spieler auch "Noobs" so gesehen, weil sie nur vorm Rechner hocken...


----------



## Saucoireion (9. Juni 2010)

haha, die ganzen doppelposts hier


----------



## Anburak-G (9. Juni 2010)

Bei fast 1.000 Leuten wird das richtig eng hier im Beutrag^^


----------



## slashman (9. Juni 2010)

100% gewinne ich gleich meine t10,5 hände und s8 hände in AK 25 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich spüre es! seit Ewigkeiten bunkere ich 163 Frostembleme, weil die ja bestimmt irgendwann droppen ;D


----------



## v0lli (9. Juni 2010)

Chiquita2912 schrieb:


> ich rechne mal mit 12 uhr =( hab gerade ironman 2 angemacht und werd den jetzt nebenbei gucken




[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
*Wo schausn du den ? Finde den nur überall in ***** Quali ^^ *



btw :  *926 Besucher lesen dieses Thema *[/font]


----------



## TAYLAN (9. Juni 2010)

Oh neue meldung von Blizzard: Die Wartungsarbeiten wurden auf allen Realms verlängert


----------



## dudubaum (9. Juni 2010)

warum macht ihr eig jeden mittwoch wieder nen neues thema mittlerweile müssten alle wissen das mittwoch patchday ist :/


----------



## merc91 (9. Juni 2010)

episch diese ganzen lag-doppelposts

wow wir ham den buffed server crashen lassen ^^

is echt schlimm mit der sucht hier xD


----------



## Snolyn (9. Juni 2010)

bitte jeder nur EINMAL auf "senden" klicken


----------



## Wravien (9. Juni 2010)

Weiß eigentlich einer bis wann die server off sind?


----------



## Ôrcschurke (9. Juni 2010)

Ehrm 100 mal selber Post? sinn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pumba86 (9. Juni 2010)

Fred bitte umtaufen, "Es ist Mittwoch und buffed kackt ab" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## merc91 (9. Juni 2010)

dudubaum schrieb:


> warum macht ihr eig jeden mittwoch wieder nen neues thema mittlerweile müssten alle wissen das mittwoch patchday ist :/



wie kannst du nur diesen threat in frage stellen!!!!! =O


----------



## DasGehirn (9. Juni 2010)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Ich konnte mich gerade über "Entwicklung" einloggen und als mein Char online wart stand er auf ner Insel rum. Was mir bissel spanisch vorkam war die Tatsache das da auch der Lickönig rumstand welchen ich mit einem Hit killen konnten........hmm gab wohl n Klassenbuff ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lool
man soll nicht lügen (!)


----------



## derwaynez (9. Juni 2010)

Schrank


----------



## Shadowstar79 (9. Juni 2010)

* v0lli man kann es auch übertreiben...
*


----------



## Lassart (9. Juni 2010)

Suuuuuuuucht!!! Geht endlich online ihr Server!11111


----------



## Snolyn (9. Juni 2010)

Wravien schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich einer bis wann die server off sind?



*glaskugelanwerf*

ok, die glaskugel sagt : solange, bis sie wieder on sind
*hüstel*


----------



## resusseleman (9. Juni 2010)

Was ich nur nie verstehe:
Warum kommen die Meldungen von Blizzard immer erst, wenn man sowieso selbst sieht, dass die Wartung nicht planmäßig zu Ende ist?
Das werden die doch auch vorher einschätzen können, dass es nicht klappt.


----------



## Snolyn (9. Juni 2010)

1047 besucher ^^


----------



## TAYLAN (9. Juni 2010)

Na mal sehen wann buffed wieder abkackt


----------



## Fearzone (9. Juni 2010)

wie es einfach nur klar war das wenn sie irgendwas anderes als das 0815 programm drüber rutschen lassen , das sie es mal wieder nicht auf die zeit die sie sich vorgenommen haben schaffen....^^ 


heieieieieiei blizz immer das gleiche mit euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber naja dann muss ich halt wieder mal die Intravenösen Schläuche entfernen und ma ins RL joinen


----------



## Atinuviell (9. Juni 2010)

*1073 Besucher lesen dieses Thema*

wir sprengen noch die 2k


----------



## Re4liTy (9. Juni 2010)

sachen gibs... ^^


----------



## Re4liTy (9. Juni 2010)

sachen gibs... ^^

gerade wieder alle on gegangen, huch doppelpost xD


----------



## Saucoireion (9. Juni 2010)

1246


----------



## merc91 (9. Juni 2010)

nice der andrang hier


----------



## derwaynez (9. Juni 2010)

Flasche


----------



## JohnRoe (9. Juni 2010)

laaaaaaaaangweilig


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2010)

einige server gehen schon wieder


----------



## merc91 (9. Juni 2010)

passt auf wenn die server wieder on sind...

dann gehts in einem schritt von 1200 besuchern auf 50 oder so!


----------



## Venthrax (9. Juni 2010)

Juhu sie kommen wieder on =)


----------



## Minøtaurus (9. Juni 2010)

Nicht alle, miene Server sind scheinbar noch nicht online...


----------



## Pumba86 (9. Juni 2010)

Server sind on, aber häng im Realm Login Bildschirm...-.-


----------



## Spiatz (9. Juni 2010)

also die ersten server sind on... aber natürlich NICHT BM!!!


----------



## jls13 (9. Juni 2010)

Re4liTy schrieb:


> sachen gibs... ^^
> 
> gerade wieder alle on gegangen, huch doppelpost xD



Noch nicht alle.


----------



## TAYLAN (9. Juni 2010)

1222 besucher und buffed ist mal wieder abkackt:laugh:


----------



## Bingbongbing (9. Juni 2010)

eredar lässt mal wieder auf sich warten -.-


----------



## Elminator (9. Juni 2010)

War klar das Kel'thuzad wieder lang braucht. -.-"


----------



## Spiatz (9. Juni 2010)

nutze ich die chance noch einmal zur wöchentlichen körperhygiene! 

brb duschen...


----------



## merc91 (9. Juni 2010)

warum kommt kel thuzad immer als letztes >.<


----------



## Brilliantix (9. Juni 2010)

auf gehts ich will wieder mein 2 tasten mage spielen ^^


----------



## Pumba86 (9. Juni 2010)

Gooooo Wrathbringer Gooooooo.. du packst daaaas.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchbinArzt (9. Juni 2010)

Ich konnte mich gerade über "Entwicklung" einloggen und als mein Char online wart stand er auf ner Insel rum. Was mir bissel spanisch vorkam war die Tatsache das da auch der Lichkönig rumstand welchen ich mit einem Hit killen konnte........hmm gab wohl n Klassenbuff ....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß 

Doc


----------



## r4w (9. Juni 2010)

omgomg.. wow-europe down.. server down, alles down....


ICH SPRING VOM DAAACH ;P --> r4w down! ^^


----------



## Legolas1963 (9. Juni 2010)

Hehe, ich bin in game.
Leide mit denen, deren Server noch nicht wieder on sind...^^


----------



## Chakata (9. Juni 2010)

merc91 schrieb:


> warum kommt kel thuzad immer als letztes >.<



Weil er nunmal ein Endboss ist ... am Anfang kommt doch immer erst der Trash oder net`? ^^


----------



## Senklor (9. Juni 2010)

mhmhm 

abiparty auf der hauptverkehrsstraße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 suuper^^


----------



## Brilliantix (9. Juni 2010)

Spiatz schrieb:


> nutze ich die chance noch einmal zur wöchentlichen körperhygiene!
> 
> brb duschen...





noch einmal ? , gib zu das is das erst mal seit 2 wochen ^^


----------



## dudubaum (9. Juni 2010)

r4w schrieb:


> omgomg.. wow-europe down.. server down, alles down....
> 
> 
> ICH SPRING VOM DAAACH ;P --> r4w down! ^^



wen du gehstern die info gelsesen hättest wüsstest du das wow-europe auch serverwartung ist...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2010)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Ich konnte mich gerade über "Entwicklung" einloggen und als mein Char online wart stand er auf ner Insel rum. Was mir bissel spanisch vorkam war die Tatsache das da auch der Lichkönig rumstand welchen ich mit einem Hit killen konnte........hmm gab wohl n Klassenbuff ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hör auf mit diesen Lügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pumba86 (9. Juni 2010)

JAAAA Wrathbringer on^^


----------



## merc91 (9. Juni 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> Weil er nunmal ein Endboss ist ... am Anfang kommt doch immer erst der Trash oder net`? ^^



nice answer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## merc91 (9. Juni 2010)

für alle rpler die aldor is wieder oben^^

gehabt euch wohl edle streiter der allianz und horde *hust*...


sry für doppelpost


----------



## dudubaum (9. Juni 2010)

omg 2676 seiten ^^


----------



## dudubaum (9. Juni 2010)

achja und blaqckrock ist immer noch down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2010)

GO Baelgun GO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghornat (9. Juni 2010)

Kil´jaeden ist immernoch off :-(

AHHHH ^^


----------



## dudubaum (9. Juni 2010)

blackrock ist wichtiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bingbongbing (9. Juni 2010)

eredar!


----------



## metera (9. Juni 2010)

und wie toll manchen server wieder da sind, es läggt und hängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## merc91 (9. Juni 2010)

kel thuzad, nerathor, frostwolf oder azshara!!!!! mir wayne welcher xD


----------



## Shadowrun91 (9. Juni 2010)

Schwarzfels... musste extra Termine umlegen und dann das!


----------



## Brilliantix (9. Juni 2010)

Kargath !! 

leider immer als letzter server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2010)

merc91 schrieb:


> kel thuzad, nerathor, frostwolf oder azshara!!!!! mir wayne welcher xD



Dann lieber Baelgun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zerre (9. Juni 2010)

arthas ist auch on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bis nächsten mittwoch ^^


----------



## Shadowrun91 (9. Juni 2010)

> arthas ist auch on bis nächsten mittwoch ^^




!!


----------



## Chrizn aka Joe (9. Juni 2010)

wo bleibt Nachtwache =(


----------



## metera (9. Juni 2010)

merc91 schrieb:


> kel thuzad, nerathor, frostwolf oder azshara!!!!! mir wayne welcher xD



ja frostwolf wäre mal schön..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2010)

Viel wichtiger WTF bleibt Baelgun !? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2010)

Da isser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowrun91 (9. Juni 2010)

Muss man den Server kennen?


----------



## merc91 (9. Juni 2010)

ja kel is on wenigstens... naja muss ihc wohl ally zocken... schade xD


----------



## dudubaum (9. Juni 2010)

gogo blackrock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrizn aka Joe (9. Juni 2010)

wie immer nachtwache als letztens =(


----------



## Domiel (9. Juni 2010)

ach ja..


----------



## Ghornat (9. Juni 2010)

Ahh Kil´Jaeden ist on :-)..

Da sind meine geliebten 80er, bis nächsten Mittwoch..


----------



## dudubaum (9. Juni 2010)

Chrizn schrieb:


> wie immer nachtwache als letztens =(



nimms nich übel blackrock ist auch noch nich on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bingbongbing (9. Juni 2010)

yes eredar is da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cu nächsten mittwoch


----------



## dudubaum (9. Juni 2010)

ok bye blackrock ist online ;D bis nächste woche


----------



## Chrizn aka Joe (9. Juni 2010)

dudubaum schrieb:


> nimms nich übel blackrock ist auch noch nich on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man kennt es ja nicht mehr anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrizn aka Joe (9. Juni 2010)

nachtwache da bye =D


----------



## NiniEngel (9. Juni 2010)

Wie immer... Rat von Dalaran lässt auf sich warten


----------



## merc91 (9. Juni 2010)

passt auf dini schleicht hier rum

gleich wird hier geclosed xD

btw: (>-.-)>-------> pew pew!


----------



## Brilliantix (9. Juni 2010)

is diome auch hier ? ^^


----------



## Domiel (9. Juni 2010)

test


----------



## Domiel (9. Juni 2010)

weis einer wie der signatur strich weggeht?


----------



## Relief (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo, gibts hier noch wen?


.... sitz immer noch aufe arbeit fest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, schade dass mein Chef nich begeistert sein wird wenn ich WoW spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg und grüße an alle


----------



## merc91 (9. Juni 2010)

ne ich glaube so langsam bist du alleine hier


----------



## Pomela (9. Juni 2010)

Domiel schrieb:


> weis einer wie der signatur strich weggeht?






Ja, in deinen Einstellungen steht irgendwo die Option "Signatur anzeigen"... mach das Häkchen weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (9. Juni 2010)

bis nächste Woche ihr Nasen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(>-.-)>-------> pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun!
*close*


----------



## Lillyan (15. Juni 2010)

Aus gegebenem Anlass ist hier heute ein wenig früher auf. Viel Spaß beim zeit vertreiben und bleibt bitte trotz "erschwerter Bedingungen" nett zueinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baumthekaito (15. Juni 2010)

Wieso sind jez eig nur nen paar server für 24 stunden off?


----------



## Dlecter (15. Juni 2010)

sind die login server down mein server ist non den 24h nicht betroffen ambossar versuche es schon seit 23.20 uhr


----------



## bexxter83 (15. Juni 2010)

Ich glaub, die anderen kommen nächste Woche dran


----------



## Traklar (15. Juni 2010)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> Wieso sind jez eig nur nen paar server für 24 stunden off?



Weil dass, was Blizzard macht wahrscheinlich nicht für alle Server innerhalb von 24 Stunden zu schaffen ist.


----------



## Deepender (15. Juni 2010)

bexxter83 schrieb:


> Ich glaub, die anderen kommen nächste Woche dran



ich hoffe es einfach mal nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostwyrmer (15. Juni 2010)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> Wieso sind jez eig nur nen paar server für 24 stunden off?



Damit sich die Vollsüchtigen auf andre Server schleichen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bexxter83 (15. Juni 2010)

Ach, mir is das egal^^ Ich hab noch genug andere Sachen zu tun.


----------



## Rubinweapon (15. Juni 2010)

krass wie thrall schon down is ._.


----------



## pildaY (15. Juni 2010)

Ich wunder mich trotzdem, dass Area 52 off gegangen ist, obwohl der nicht in er Liste stand ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avek (16. Juni 2010)

bexxter83 schrieb:


> Ach, mir is das egal^^ Ich hab noch genug andere Sachen zu tun.



/sign


----------



## Frostwyrmer (16. Juni 2010)

Wär ja auch mal wieder typisch Blizzard, wenn schlussendlich doch noch alle Server komplett off müssen und das bis Übermorgen um 11:00 Uhr oder so^^


----------



## Rubinweapon (16. Juni 2010)

Frostwyrmer schrieb:


> Wär ja auch mal wieder typisch Blizzard, wenn schlussendlich doch noch alle Server komplett off müssen und das bis Übermorgen um 11:00 Uhr oder so^^



ich sehs kommen...^^


----------



## Progamer13332 (16. Juni 2010)

blizzard braucht 24 std um all eure chars zu löschen danach gibts nie wieder EPIXXE!"21


----------



## Epicor (16. Juni 2010)

Jop hab mich auch gefragt, warum Area52 off is -.-


----------



## Grushdak (16. Juni 2010)

Mein Gott, nu freut Euch doch!
Es werden Vorbereitungen für Cataclysm getroffen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und @ Mods

Ich nerve bestimmt keinen - da ich nun schlafen gehe.^^

gn8 @ all


----------



## pildaY (16. Juni 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> blizzard braucht 24 std um all eure chars zu löschen danach gibts nie wieder EPIXXE!"21




Meinst du wirklich, dass die volle 24 Stunden dafür brauchen würden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phenyl19 (16. Juni 2010)

Frostwyrmer schrieb:


> Wär ja auch mal wieder typisch Blizzard, wenn schlussendlich doch noch alle Server komplett off müssen und das bis Übermorgen um 11:00 Uhr oder so^^



Klar weil die Leute von den Servern die down sind/gehen auf die anderen Server gehen und da twinken/nerven/spammen etc,bis dann alle Server crashen....und dann gibts nie wieder Wow.^^


----------



## Lily:) (16. Juni 2010)

Rubinweapon schrieb:


> krass wie thrall schon down is ._.



Total krass! 2 Minuten vor der angekündigten Zeit! Heftig! ~.~


----------



## Rubinweapon (16. Juni 2010)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Total krass! 2 Minuten vor der angekündigten Zeit! Heftig! ~.~



ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2 minuten ohne droge..ich zitter schon


----------



## Hexfrosch (16. Juni 2010)

Hat den irgendeiner ne klitzekleine Info warum runtergefahren wird?Ich mein klar Vorbereitungen für Cata das hab ich auch gelesen aber könnte das sein das evtl doch schon Patchday is?
Da jetzt scheinbar ja doch alle Server betroffen zu sein scheinen.Stellt euch vor wir loggen Donnerstag ein und man kann Rubinsanktum raiden*freu*.Also wo sind die Leute mit den Kristallkugeln?Was wird passieren?


----------



## wowoo (16. Juni 2010)

Hexfrosch schrieb:


> aber könnte das sein das evtl doch schon Patchday is?



Dann hätten sie wahrscheinlich geschrieben dass Patch 3.3.5 aufgespielt wird, und nicht "Änderungen für die kommende Erweiterung"


----------



## Nano4Life (16. Juni 2010)

Im Vergleich zum bevorstehenden Game 6 der NBA Finals, ist das alles mehr als nur uninteressant!


----------



## Gen91 (16. Juni 2010)

Na toll, jetzt bin ich wieder aufgestanden weil ich nich pennen kann und eh um 5.00 raus muss und jetzt fällt mir ein es ist Mittwoch -.-


----------



## wowoo (16. Juni 2010)

Wollte eben mit meinem 58 DK (Server Down Char) ein BG auf Frostwolf machen:

filebeam.com



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das BG wurde aber nicht geschlossen, die haben 3 Flaggen geholt und gewonnen.. Kein "zu wenig Spieler" oder so..


----------



## spawnofanger (16. Juni 2010)

Zu viert dks auf nem andern Server gebaut, auf 58 gelevelt schnell... dann noch 4 Inis + paar Quests und jetz 60 sein.

Is doch lustig =)


----------



## Parits (16. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe mal das die server dann endlich ma besser laufen werden dieses ewige gelagge auf vollen und nicht vollen servern ist auf dauer lästig ^^ naja ma schaun wenn manche server aus ihren 24 h schlaf aufwachen und das caos ausbricht und se wieder down sein werden xD^^ jojo so kennt man blizz ach wird das spaßig mit cata ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (16. Juni 2010)

Hoffentlich entfernen sie auch den Boss Disspawn-Bug, haben gerade vorm Serverdown nochma Kel gelegt und klar musste er beim ersten Pull disspawnen...


----------



## Zwirbel (16. Juni 2010)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich entfernen sie auch den Boss *Disspawn-Bug*, haben gerade vorm Serverdown nochma Kel gelegt und klar musste er beim ersten Pull *disspawnen*...




disspawn ?


----------



## Gen91 (16. Juni 2010)

Zwirbel schrieb:


> disspawn ?



Naja kommt auch in PDC häufiger vor, der Boss wird gerade aktiv und aufeinmal verschwindet er, man verlässt den Kampf und muss 1-2min warten, bis er wieder erscheint.
In PDC an sich nur Wartezeit, aber bei Kel muss man nochma alle adds killen und das im Zeitdruck, weol um 5.00 die Server down gehen...


----------



## Yiraja (16. Juni 2010)

ach ist heute mittwoch und euer server is 24 stunden down ! hahahahahhahahahhaha ^^


----------



## Yiraja (16. Juni 2010)

ach ist heute mittwoch und euer server is 24 stunden down ! hahahahahhahahahhaha ^^


----------



## Resch (16. Juni 2010)

Ich schätz dann mal die restlichen Server sind nächsten Mittwoch dran wa?


----------



## Torock2205 (16. Juni 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Ich schätz dann mal die restlichen Server sind nächsten Mittwoch dran wa?



Hoffe nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fällt ja dann ins Sonnenwende Fest.


----------



## Gen91 (16. Juni 2010)

Kurt schrieb:


> Despawn.
> 
> DE. ENT.
> Verstehst?



Hmm steht beides net im Wörterbuch, aber dis- als Vorsilbe gibts häufig, also nutze ich die *trotz* .


----------



## Lenelli (16. Juni 2010)

disspawn und riehspawn... weiß doch jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (vorsorglich mal *ironie* dahinter schreiben...)


----------



## cazadorc (16. Juni 2010)

mich wundert, dass derzeit schon soviele server on sind. Hallo, es ist 07:28 Uhr und so lange vor 11:00 Uhr sind sie schon wieder on? Skandal - das wirft die Armen, die erst morgen wieder rein dürfen, dann ja noch weiter zurück...;-)


----------



## Gliothiel (16. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen Leute

Komme grad ins Forum geschlichen und sehe den Thread "24 h kein WOW..." geschlossen. Schade drum, hätte eine richtige Ironie werden können.


----------



## pixeljedi (16. Juni 2010)

moin @all

mein mitgefühl gilt denen deren server 24 h off sind .......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4liTy (16. Juni 2010)

oh server schon on ?, hmm hätt ich ja garnet solange schlafen brauchen xD.. ^^


----------



## Eltoro73 (16. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen Community.

Ich stelle Euch mal Kaffee, belegte Brötchen, Muffins, Kekse und 3L Cola bereit.


----------



## Chiary (16. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen zusammen  

*sich mal nen Kaffee schnappt und den edlen Spendern dankbar zunick*

Das wird ja heute ein langer Mittwochsthread.


----------



## Meeragus (16. Juni 2010)

24 Stunden Server down??? Wayne? Bekomme heute mein neues Auto das ist wichtiger, ich hab meine Beschäftigung für heute *grins*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (16. Juni 2010)

mich störts auch ned um 10 gehts in die arbeit bis 19 uhr und danach gugg ich einfach was ich mach^^


----------



## Varagon (16. Juni 2010)

Also ich bin ganz entspannt, mein Server ist nicht dabei und ich komm erst 16 Uhr von der Arbeit nach Hause...*zuck

Lg


----------



## Varagon (16. Juni 2010)

Meeragus schrieb:


> 24 Stunden Server down??? Wayne? Bekomme heute mein neues Auto das ist wichtiger, ich hab meine Beschäftigung für heute *grins*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sag mal gab es den Hund dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (16. Juni 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> Sag mal gab es den Hund dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wollt ich auch fragen der ist niedlich !

Das Auto naja weiss net wems gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (16. Juni 2010)

Das einzig Gute daran ist, dass der Thread den ganzen Tag offen bleibt :-D


----------



## bigenni (16. Juni 2010)

moin moin....also mich stört es auch net...komme ich endlich mal wieder dazu,an meiner modelleisenbahn rum zu basteln...bude uff räumen muss icke och noch...achja,viel zutun...also packe icke es ma an^^...ma noch ne kanne kaffee hier hinstelle,frisch gebrüht,aus den besten bohnen Kolumbiens...grinsssss


----------



## Bananahurz (16. Juni 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Das einzig Gute daran ist, dass der Thread den ganzen Tag offen bleibt :-D



Themawartung nun ebenso 24 Stunden offline. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (16. Juni 2010)

Ob der hier offen bleibt liegt einzig und allein an euch.


----------



## pildaY (16. Juni 2010)

Also Realmpools down heute: 
- Verderbnis
- Glutsturm
- Hinterhalt

Und spielen kann man auf: 
- Todbringer
- Blutdurst
- Raserei
- Schattenbrand
- Sturmangriff 

Wieso schreib ich das? 
Weil Area 52 zum Realmpool "Hinterhalt" gehört, aber nicht in der Liste auf dem Startbildschirm angegeben ist ... hat Blizz wohl vergessen. 
Wollte mal gucken ob das nach Realmpools läuft und ja, tut es ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann mach ich mir jetzt Kaffee und geh nachher ins Freibad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Famenio (16. Juni 2010)

Ich bin seit um 9:00 Uhr auf Arbeit und das bis 18:00 Uhr. Dann werde ich mich auf meine Couch chillen und mich auf 20:30 Fußball freuen...
Also es geht auch ohne. Bloß was machen die Ultra-Süchtis unter uns? Fingernägel knabbern, im Kreis durch ihr Zimmer laufen. Würde mich mal interessieren wie ein Süchti seine Zeit rum bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bexxter83 (16. Juni 2010)

Die Selbstmordrate wird dramatsich steigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne, die sollen mal ein Buch lesen oder so^^


----------



## bexxter83 (16. Juni 2010)

Hm, komisch. Ich seh grad, dass alle anderen Realms da sind. Sollten die nicht auch bis 11 Uhr down sein?


----------



## Heydu (16. Juni 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ob der hier offen bleibt liegt einzig und allein an euch.



wir sind lieb
wir sind brav
wir sind fies

so sind wir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und guten morgen aller seits, aus dr Schweiz ^^

*kaffee und kekse hol*


----------



## Skÿwalker1 (16. Juni 2010)

bexxter83 schrieb:


> Ne, die sollen mal ein Buch lesen oder so^^



/sign 

Manche täten gut daran sich mal ausserhalb von WoW mit ihrer Klasse zu beschäftigen ;-)

Ich werd mich mal mit Druiden beschäftigen da ich vorhatte einen hochzuspielen ;-) Ein Bäumchen mit Mini-Baum ^.^


----------



## Philine (16. Juni 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> wir sind *lieb*
> wir sind *brav*
> wir sind fies
> 
> ...



lieb und brav ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mir wird immer gesagt ich bin BÖSE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Relief (16. Juni 2010)

Moin und Hallo zusammen...

Sitze wider auf Arbeit fest bis mindestes 5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bähhhh.

und wie gehts den buffis so?
Wir sind doch slebstverständlich alle lieb


......Steht der Hund zum verkauf?^^





komisch nur so wenig leser?


----------



## Heydu (16. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> lieb und brav ??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du kannst nicht mal Böse buchstabieren

du grünschnabel *böse grins*


----------



## Famenio (16. Juni 2010)

Skÿwalker schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Manche täten gut daran sich mal ausserhalb von WoW mit ihrer Klasse zu beschäftigen ;-)
> 
> Ich werd mich mal mit Druiden beschäftigen da ich vorhatte einen hochzuspielen ;-) Ein Bäumchen mit Mini-Baum ^.^




Also hat sich schonmal 1 Süchtiger geoutet wie man seine Zeit rum bekommen kann *hust*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein natürlich nur Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (16. Juni 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> du kannst nicht mal Böse buchstabieren
> 
> du grünschnabel *böse grins*



keine ahnung was das jetzt von dir soll, aber ich glaube nicht das ich dich gerade mit meiner Antwort angegriffen habe oder ?


----------



## Relief (16. Juni 2010)

@HeyDu, nice Sigg


Wer is n suchti?


.... also ich bin momentan Bayonetta süchtig xD


----------



## Philine (16. Juni 2010)

verdammter doppelpost


----------



## benbaehm (16. Juni 2010)

welche server sollen heute den ganzen tag down sein? hab ich etwas verpasst? oO

danke & schönen mittwoch


----------



## paranaut (16. Juni 2010)

ja das wars dann...Wow ist für immer kaputt...alle serverbänke abgebrannt und die Blizzard Clique hat sich nach SÜdamerika abgesetzt,mit dem abogeld und feiert fette Partys auf fetten Jachten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das wär doch mal ne Meldung...NIE wieder WOW!!! Eher ein Segen oder ein Fluch??^^


----------



## Loony555 (16. Juni 2010)

Bin auch bis 18 Uhr arbeiten... 

Aber ich habe sowieso festgestellt, dass mich die Fußball WM (trotz bislang eher schwacher Spiele) mal wieder total gepackt hat, 
so dass ich seit letzten Freitag gerade mal gestern ab 23 Uhr eine Stunde gespielt habe.


----------



## Heydu (16. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> keine ahnung was das jetzt von dir soll, aber ich glaube nicht das ich dich gerade mit meiner Antwort angegriffen habe oder ?



ähm, schon mal das wort: witz gehört?^^
das war nur ein W-I-T-Z 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Witz
und war sowohl sarkastisch als auch ironisch gemeint

weiss allerdings nicht, ob du die zwei sachen kennst ^^



Relief schrieb:


> @HeyDu, nice Sigg



hehe, thx ^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (16. Juni 2010)

wunderschönen Mittwoch Morgen miteinander bei 24,9 Grad (bei mir aufm Balkon)

*einen Teller mit Belegten Brötchen hinstell, dazu ne Kanne Kaffee*

Ich hoffe doch dass diejenigen unter euch die bis 23:59 Schmachten müssen nicht alzusehr darunter Leiden hoffentlich nicht mit dem Gedanken Spielen mit einem 50 KG schweren Felsbrocken bewaffnet der mit einem Seil am Bein angebunden ist in dass nächst bessere GEwässer in näherer umgebung von einer Brücke zu springen *frech grins*

Genießt einfach alle diesen Tag

mfg


----------



## Philine (16. Juni 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> ähm, schon mal das wort: witz gehört?^^
> das war nur ein W-I-T-Z
> 
> 
> ...



Als *Witz* bezeichnet man einen kurzen Text (Erzählung, Wortwechsel, Frage mit Antwort oder Ähnliches), der einen Sachverhalt so mitteilt, dass nach der ersten Darstellung unerwartet eine ganz andere Auffassung zutage tritt. Der plötzliche Positionswechsel (die _Pointe_) vermittelt die Einsicht, dass das Urteil über den Sachverhalt nicht zwingend einer einzigen Auffassung unterworfen ist. Die Öffnung zu anderen Auffassungen wird als befreiend empfunden. Die zunächst aufgebaute Beklemmung wegen eines vermeintlichen Problems löst sich in befreiendes Lachen auf. Das Gelächter der Zuhörer zeigt an, dass sie den Positionswechsel erkannt und mitvollzogen haben.

Das ist ein Witz^^

nur konnte man aus deiner Antwort keinen Witz rauslesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thug (16. Juni 2010)

waaaah, erst 10h um, dann werd ich wohl mal Sims 3 installieren müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (16. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Als *Witz* bla bla bla...wikipedia bla... ^^
> 
> Das ist ein Witz^^
> 
> ...



genau das ist eben auch noch der zweiter witz
meine witze muss man erst knacken ^^
deshalb hab ich nocht EXTRA geschrieben, dass der witz ironisch und sarkastisch war
aber das hast du gar ned gelesen gel?^^


----------



## Polchen (16. Juni 2010)

Ich kann nicht.Ich will nicht. 24 Stunden lang?? Das geht nicht!!! Bitte helft mir doch...Kommt wir machen als wenn wir hier spielen würden...Sonst muss ich mich mit meinem Leben befassen, mich um meine Mitmenschen kümmern, Interesse an ihnen zeigen *greul*
Die Entzugserscheinungen fangen bereits an. Ich seh Gnome, Trolle, überall!! Helft mir bitte!!!

xD

Im Ernst...Wünsch euch nen schönen WoW-freien Tag, geniesst das schöne Wetter, ich werd die Zeit nutzen um dem erstbesten der mir mit ner Vuvuzela kommt, dem die in den allerwertesten zu schieben xD


----------



## Heydu (16. Juni 2010)

Polchen schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht.Ich will nicht. 24 Stunden lang?? Das geht nicht!!! Bitte helft mir doch...Kommt wir machen als wenn wir hier spielen würden...Sonst muss ich mich mit meinem Leben befassen, mich um meine Mitmenschen kümmern, Interesse an ihnen zeigen *greul*
> Die Entzugserscheinungen fangen bereits an. Ich seh Gnome, Trolle, überall!! Helft mir bitte!!!
> 
> xD
> ...



oh ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein wunderschönes wetter
richtig kalt und regnerisch ^^
ich geh mal nur mit kurze hose und nem T-Shirt raus
mal sehen wie lange ich aushalte xD


----------



## Philine (16. Juni 2010)

Polchen schrieb:


> Im Ernst...Wünsch euch nen schönen WoW-freien Tag, geniesst das schöne Wetter, ich werd die Zeit nutzen um dem erstbesten der mir mit ner Vuvuzela kommt, dem die in den allerwertesten zu schieben xD



komm zu uns und fang bei unseren Nachbarn an die nerven seit Tagen mit den dingern rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düddi (16. Juni 2010)

guten morgen

also das mit der kurzen Hose und dem T´shirt würde ich bei regen jetzt gerne mal sehen also los foto machen 

lg

enchi


----------



## Polchen (16. Juni 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> oh ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




echt? naja bei uns scheint die Sonne, was seeeeehr trügt, denn ich bin heut Morgen mit kurzer Hose und Tshirt raus, dabei warens aber nur 8 Grad...

jaja ich weiss, schöne Geschichte....bla... :-)


----------



## Rollinjo (16. Juni 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> oh ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wo wohnst du denn?? Nicht, dass das schlechte Wetter noch zu uns rüberkommt.... Achso juhu bin wieder zurück aus Malle und wieder Server Down und das 24 h lang... Bin ich froh (?) auf der Arbeit zu sein...

Servuuuuus


----------



## Polchen (16. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> komm zu uns und fang bei unseren Nachbarn an die nerven seit Tagen mit den dingern rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Laut einer Reportage die ich gesehn hab gehört das zur Kultur dazu :-) naja ein Stück Plastik was 100 dezibel rausposaunt nerft mich erlich gesagt auch...


----------



## Düddi (16. Juni 2010)

Er hält schon 20 min durch:-))))))))


----------



## Heydu (16. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> komm zu uns und fang bei unseren Nachbarn an die nerven seit Tagen mit den dingern rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



war ja klar, dass du nix mehr zu meinem beitrag sagst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rollinjo schrieb:


> Wo wohnst du denn?? Nicht, dass das schlechte Wetter noch zu uns rüberkommt.... Achso juhu bin wieder zurück aus Malle und wieder Server Down und das 24 h lang... Bin ich froh (?) auf der Arbeit zu sein...
> 
> Servuuuuus



in Zürich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


unsre Schwiiiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mir mached super geili chääääääääs und super feini schooooooockiiiiii
*sing* mir hend d bescht Bankgheimniss xD
muhahaha werdet alli neidisch


----------



## Philine (16. Juni 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> war ja klar, dass du nix mehr zu meinem beitrag sagst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wieso muss ich das ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



will mich doch net streiten ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Famenio (16. Juni 2010)

Bei usn sind auch knapp 30 Grad inne Sonne...
Ich könnte mir auch was besseres vorstellen, als hier im Büro zu sitzen.
Aber arbeit muss gemacht werden. 
Und im Endeffekt macht es ja auch Spaß, irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (16. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> wieso muss ich das ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



doch, du musst dich mit jedem prügeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


los komm, Boxen!

wer ist schiedsrichter?
der kassiert als erster xD



Famenio schrieb:


> Bei usn sind auch knapp 30 Grad inne Sonne...
> Ich könnte mir auch was besseres vorstellen, als hier im Büro zu sitzen.
> Aber arbeit muss gemacht werden.
> Und im Endeffekt macht es ja auch Spaß, irgendwie
> ...



jaja, ich weiss bescheid xD
du hast sicher eine CHEFIN, die ne peitsche in der hand hat und dir sagt, was du machen sollst xD
stehst wohl drauf xD deswegen macht dir die arbeit spass *lach*


----------



## Philine (16. Juni 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> doch, du musst dich mit jedem prügeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin aber eine Frau ! Also box ich net wenn dann kratz ich dir die Augen aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja und rum kreischen und quitschen gehört mit dazu damit du danach auch noch taub bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bandit 1 (16. Juni 2010)

/em trinkt einen Kaffee und fragt sich, warum bei ihm nur 18 Grad sind.


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. Juni 2010)

paranaut schrieb:


> alle serverbänke abgebrannt ...


Viel schlimmer... die Bude meines lokalen Dönerdealers ist abgebrannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Loony555 schrieb:


> dass mich die Fußball WM (trotz bislang eher schwacher Spiele) mal wieder total gepackt hat...



Mich hat es nicht einfach nur gepackt, ich habs von langer Hand vorbereitet. Urlaub, Rasenteppich auf der Dachterrasse, Gartenstühle in der Verwandtschaft zusammengeschnorrt, Grillkohle gehortet, VERDAMMT großer Fernseher (man findet an seinem alten Gerät soo viele Makel, wenn man nur lange genug sucht) und Kickertisch. Nur das Wetterlässt noch zu wünschen übrig. Zwar ist es hier trocken, aber kurze Hosen bleiben noch im Schrank.

Ach ja, guten Morgen erstmal und Grüße von der Dachterrasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Famenio (16. Juni 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> jaja, ich weiss bescheid xD
> du hast sicher eine CHEFIN, die ne peitsche in der hand hat und dir sagt, was du machen sollst xD
> stehst wohl drauf xD deswegen macht dir die arbeit spass *lach*




Du kennst meine Chefin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (16. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Ich bin aber eine Frau ! Also box ich net wenn dann kratz ich dir die Augen aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol, das kenn ich doch von meiner freundin XD
pfaaahahaha *lachflasch*


bei uns laufen die ganze zeit sirenen hin und her

keine ahnung was da los ist O.o


----------



## Resch (16. Juni 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> lol, das kenn ich doch von meiner freundin XD
> pfaaahahaha *lachflasch*
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht brennt ja dein Haus, solltest mal nach schaun^^


----------



## Rollinjo (16. Juni 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> in Zürich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh ha! Na dann gibts ja heut Mittag das Hallo Wach für die Schweiz, wenn se von de Spaniokel die Tore nicht rechtzeitig schließen können... Ich hoffe ja auf die Schweiz, nicht, weil ich mich in irgendeiner Weise mit denen verbunden fühle, sondern einfach nur, weil ich die Spanier nicht leiden kann... Deshalb auch Urlaub in Malle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordenfeind Nr.1 (16. Juni 2010)

Soll doch mal einer hier i-ein Event auf einem anderen Server wie nen Hogger-Raid organisieren ^^ wär doch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benbaehm (16. Juni 2010)

again: wo seh ich, welche server betroffen sind`?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder ihr sagt mir einfach, ob kil'jaeden offline ist und 24h sein wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Izara (16. Juni 2010)

benbaehm schrieb:


> again: wo seh ich, welche server betroffen sind`??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sobald du dich einloggen willst und wow startest, stehts auf der linken seite ^^


----------



## Relief (16. Juni 2010)

Man wo muss man sich da Anmelden um schönes Wetter zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei mir is auch doofes...

Da fällt mir doch grad was ein:

Nachm Rägne, chunnts go schiffe,
nachem schiffe, do seichts
in der Schweiz, in der Schweiz, in der Schweiz 

*lalalala Sing Sang


----------



## Philine (16. Juni 2010)

so ich bin mal raus und denkt immer daran





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vnYg4rrd_TY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



viel spaß euch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja bei uns scheint auch die Sonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. Juni 2010)

benbaehm schrieb:


> again: wo seh ich, welche server betroffen sind`??


Login-Bildschirm.
Falls jemand auf Ulduar spielt, wäre ich für einen Hinweis dankbar, wenn der Server da ist. Hab auf dem Laptop kein WoW und mag mich grad nicht vor den PC hocken um "Der Server ist zur Zeit...."-Meldungen zu lesen. Kleine Runde vor dem ersten Fussballspiel würde ich mir noch gönnen. Obwohl... Honduras : Chile. Spannung pur erwarte ich nicht.

Btw. Hier heulen auch andauernd Sirenen. Ich hoffe, es hat nicht auch noch meine Lieblings-Pizzeria erwischt (ach, wie war es da ruhig beim Italien-Spiel *hämisch lach*)


----------



## Immortahlia (16. Juni 2010)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Login-Bildschirm.
> Falls jemand auf Ulduar spielt, wäre ich für einen Hinweis dankbar, wenn der Server da ist. Hab auf dem Laptop kein WoW und mag mich grad nicht vor den PC hocken um "Der Server ist zur Zeit...."-Meldungen zu lesen. Kleine Runde vor dem ersten Fussballspiel würde ich mir noch gönnen. Obwohl... Honduras : Chile. Spannung pur erwarte ich nicht.
> 
> Btw. Hier heulen auch andauernd Sirenen. Ich hoffe, es hat nicht auch noch meine Lieblings-Pizzeria erwischt (ach, wie war es da ruhig beim Italien-Spiel *hämisch lach*)



Ulduar ist schon wieder on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bis gleich dort^^


----------



## cheekoh (16. Juni 2010)

Alsop mich würd des jetzt mit den realmpools schon interessieren.
Bleiben REALMPOOLS oder nur einzelne Server offline...
denn dann hat blizzard auch vergessen anethoron hinzuzufügen.
wenigstens die liste könnten sie vervollständigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vielen dank für die antworten


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. Juni 2010)

Immortahlia schrieb:


> Ulduar ist schon wieder on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke dir!
Genau der richtige Zeitpunkt. Busladungen von Touristen schlendern grad die Straße entlang, da darf man nicht ne Sekunde den Kopf heben, sonst findet man sich gleich in der Rolle des Reiseführers wieder.

Bis später!


----------



## benbaehm (16. Juni 2010)

danke für die info. kann das mal jemand für kil'jaeden nachsehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin doch im büro^^

ich muss wissen, ob mein 25er raid heute abend stattfindet, oder ob ich guten gewissens überstunden buckeln kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infèrnál (16. Juni 2010)

Hier das Zitat von Wrocas ausm Offi Forum

Wir werden an den unten aufgeführten Realms am Mittwoch, den 16. Juni ab 00:01 Uhr erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten durchführen. Für diesen Vorgang ist eine Zeitspanne von 24 Stunden angesetzt, während wir Vorbereitungen für die kommende Erweiterung treffen. Die betroffenen Realms werden ungefähr ab 23:59 Uhr am Mittwoch, den 16. Juni wieder spielbar sein. 

Für alle nicht unten aufgelisteten Realms werden die geplanten Wartungsarbeiten um 05:00 Uhr beginnen und die Realms werden voraussichtlich um 11:00 Uhr wieder zum Spielen zur Verfügung stehen. 

Arenapass-Realm 
Arthas 
Arygos 
Azshara 
Blackmoore 
Blackrock 
Der Mithrilorden 
Dethecus 
Die Arguswacht 
Die ewige Wacht 
Die Todeskrallen 
Durotan 
Forscherliga 
Garrosh 
Gilneas 
Kargath 
Khaz'goroth 
Lothar 
Malygos 
Nazjatar 
Nefarian 
Norgannon 
Rexxar 
Teldrassil 
Thrall 
Tichondrius 
Todeswache 
Un'Goro 
Ysera


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. Juni 2010)

So, das wars schon wieder und zurück aufs Dach. Mir hats Bartender zerschossen, alle Buttons bunt zerstreut auf dem Bildschirm und nicht die geringste Lust, das jetzt wieder zu richten.


----------



## Cazor (16. Juni 2010)

Hier mal was Lustiges für zwischendurch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobby Ross (16. Juni 2010)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> So, das wars schon wieder und zurück aufs Dach. Mir hats Bartender zerschossen, alle Buttons bunt zerstreut auf dem Bildschirm und nicht die geringste Lust, das jetzt wieder zu richten.



schau am besten mal bei Bartender rechts in der Leiste. da gibts nen reiter namens profiele .. da sollteste noch eine funktionierende Setup von einem deiner Twinks haben, dass du dann wieder laden kannst...

btw:

Guten Morgäääään an alle

* Kanne voll Kaffee und Tassen in die Mitte stell und auf Ysera wart*


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juni 2010)

Rollinjo schrieb:


> Oh ha! Na dann gibts ja heut Mittag das Hallo Wach für die Schweiz, wenn se von de Spaniokel die Tore nicht rechtzeitig schließen können... Ich hoffe ja auf die Schweiz, nicht, weil ich mich in irgendeiner Weise mit denen verbunden fühle, sondern einfach nur, weil ich die Spanier nicht leiden kann... Deshalb auch Urlaub in Malle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja malle gehört ja zu Deutschland ;-) die verhandlungen laufen ja das wir bayern gegen malle tauschen xD^^


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juni 2010)

sorry doppelt post. handy hängt


----------



## Bobby Ross (16. Juni 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Hier mal was Lustiges für zwischendurch.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja klar, am 26.12 machen die Wartungsarbeiten während der Server live ist, weil sie der Meinung sind, dass es "off-peak" ist ... ich kann mir das Chaos bildlich vorstellen ^^


----------



## Bobby Ross (16. Juni 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> naja malle gehört ja zu Deutschland ;-) die verhandlungen laufen ja das wir bayern gegen malle tauschen xD^^



/dafür ^^


----------



## Cazor (16. Juni 2010)

Bobby schrieb:


> Ja klar, am 26.12 machen die Wartungsarbeiten während der Server live ist, weil sie der Meinung sind, dass es "off-peak" ist ... ich kann mir das Chaos bildlich vorstellen ^^




Das hat bestimmt durch eine unbekannte Variable der Chaostheorie funktioniert nur leider haben sich tausende von Spielern beschwert, dass man daran wieder aus irgendwelchen Gründen Blizz`s Geldgeilheit sehen könne und ausserdem war das gaanz schlecht fürs pvp.


----------



## Heydu (16. Juni 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Vielleicht brennt ja dein Haus, solltest mal nach schaun^^



der witz ist, ich wohne ca 10km von meinem arbeitsort weg xD
UND zusätzlich noch: neben meinem haus ist direkt ein Feuerwehrwachposten xD pfahahaha



Rollinjo schrieb:


> Oh ha! Na dann gibts ja heut Mittag das Hallo Wach für die Schweiz, wenn se von de Spaniokel die Tore nicht rechtzeitig schließen können... Ich hoffe ja auf die Schweiz, nicht, weil ich mich in irgendeiner Weise mit denen verbunden fühle, sondern einfach nur, weil ich die Spanier nicht leiden kann... Deshalb auch Urlaub in Malle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



seid ned doch ned so hart mit der schweiz ^^
nur weil ihre wirtschaft die beste ist und mehr BIP hat, bessere Bankgeheimnisse, tolle schockis, feine Käse, super gute Uhren...etc...

da darf sie eine schlechte mannschaft echt leisten


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. Juni 2010)

@Bobby
Waren leider keine weiteren Profile mehr drin. Standard, irgendwas und das vom eingeloggten Char. Ausgerechnet beim Druiden mit Dualskill, der in jeder Skillung und mit jedem Gestaltwechsel andere Leisten aktiviert hatte.
Andererseits.... Healbot sollte bei einer gescheiten Gruppe ausreichen. Aber das weiß man erst nach den ersten Mobgruppen. Und dann kann es sein, dass man doch sämtliche Oh-Shit-Fähigkeiten auf den gewohnten Oh-Shit-Tasten schmerzlich vermisst.


----------



## Hikari400 (16. Juni 2010)

heyyy hab mal ein paar fragen:

weiß schon jemand wann malygos wieder on ist? wo das steht? wer mir das sagen kann?

wenn maly wieder on ist, kann es denn sein, dass der tlpd auch wieder da ist? oder hängt das nicht mit serverdings zusammen?

ämmm, die frage hab ich grad vergessen... ich editier gleich...* edit:* _was kann man mal machen? mir ist langweilig...
_
achja, und ganz aufrichtig von mir nochmal: entschuldigung für die rechtschreibung und mangelndes großschreiben, bin eben erst aufgestanden und hab kopfschmerzen...


----------



## Rollinjo (16. Juni 2010)

@Bobby Ross: Donny this is out of your element... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Cooles Profilbild...

@heydu: Hast ja recht... Sind wenigstens bei der alten Währung geblieben! RESPEKT!!

@aufgeraucht: Da freu ich mich ja auch schon auf meine Leisten.... So ein Mist...

Och hört doch uff!! Malle als neues Bundesland? Dann sind ja die ganzen "beautiful sunglasses"-Verkäufer auch Deutsche... Nö nö nö.. Dann lieber Weißbier und Weißwurst essende Bayerm!!


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. Juni 2010)

Holla, hier zieht grad Kurze-Hosen-Wetter auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
20 Grad waren angesagt, auf den Armen brennts wie 30! Soooo schön!

Hikari, gute Besserung!


----------



## Milissa (16. Juni 2010)

ACH wie herrlich 24 st Pause von WoW Raid passend verlegt alles umorganisiert ^^ So kann man mal in ruhe das Wetter geniessen , vll Grillen wer weiss 

UND das beste kein Brachland chat , kein anal gespamme , kein hass Ninjloot zeug zu lesen 

WoW könnte öfters mal 24 St shut downs machen vll schätzen manche WoW dann mehr und flammen nicht mehr ingame so oft herum hehe

Jedenfall an ALLE die 24 St. pausieren müssen geniesst mal Real Life ruft mal alte Freunde oder Freundinen an und trifft euch unternimmt mal was anderes . Es gibt so viele schöne sachen was man ausserhalb der Wohnung erleben kann.

Also viel spass noch bin mal weg


----------



## immortal15 (16. Juni 2010)

ich will n spieltag gratis -.-


----------



## Chiary (16. Juni 2010)

wtf, mein Chef hat gerade für Freitag ein "Spiel-Schau-Verbot" verhängt.
Ich könnte ihn erwürgen, ach ne, ich bin ja weiblich, ich zerkratz ihn und überlasse das brachiale den männlichen Kollegen.

Dann bleibt mir nur Buffed, denn Stream geht an unseren PCs ebenfalls nicht.

DAS ist viel schlimmer als 24 Std Serverdown!


----------



## der_era (16. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen *wink*


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. Juni 2010)

Milissa schrieb:


> WoW könnte öfters mal 24 St shut downs machen vll schätzen manche WoW dann mehr und flammen nicht mehr ingame so oft herum hehe



Also ich hatte mich ja kurz eingeloggt und angesichts des Bartender-Disasters gleich wieder ausgeloggt. Das einzige, was ich ingame noch gemacht hatte, war "Spam melden", weil jemand pauschal am flamen war und alles um sich rum als Spasten bezeichnet hatte.

Allerdings war mein Server eben nicht von der 24h-Pause betroffen.
Bei deiner Theorie kommen mir dennoch Bedenken. All die angestauten Ich-weiß-nichts-mit-mir-anzufangen-Gefühle, die deprimierenden Erkenntnisse, dass man 24h nicht imba, sondern der kleine picklige Kerl mit der Eisteewampe ist. Dann endlich WoW und das Maul erst richtig weit aufreissen.
(Nein, das ist keine Pauschaleinschätzung aller WoW-Spieler, aber dieser typischen Kleingeister, Mudda-Witze-Reisser, anale [Fähigkeit]-Spammer.)


----------



## Hikari400 (16. Juni 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> wtf, mein Chef hat gerade für Freitag ein "Spiel-Schau-Verbot" verhängt.
> Ich könnte ihn erwürgen, ach ne, ich bin ja weiblich, ich zerkratz ihn und überlasse das brachiale den männlichen Kollegen.
> 
> Dann bleibt mir nur Buffed, denn Stream geht an unseren PCs ebenfalls nicht.
> ...



omg das kann dein chef doch net machen =.=
jeder arbeitgeber müsste normalerweise seinen arbeitnehmern die möglichkeit geben unsere spiele anzuschauen, oder sonstwie übertragen zu lassen. selbst wir können bei uns die spiele schauen (autobahntankstelle), und nicht nur die von deutschland. wir haben sogar extra das holland-spiel für ein paar holländer angemacht.

edit: juhuu, mein küchenschrank hat "aspirin" gedroppt^^


----------



## Resch (16. Juni 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> wtf, mein Chef hat gerade für Freitag ein "Spiel-Schau-Verbot" verhängt.
> Ich könnte ihn erwürgen, ach ne, ich bin ja weiblich, ich zerkratz ihn und überlasse das brachiale den männlichen Kollegen.
> 
> Dann bleibt mir nur Buffed, denn Stream geht an unseren PCs ebenfalls nicht.
> ...



Aber wenigstens nen Liveticker kannste nebenbeilaufenlassen, die werden auch minütöich aktuallisiert^^ ich werd wohl Freitag einfach um 12 Schluss machen und znach Hause fahren...:-) dann schön public viewing xD


----------



## bexxter83 (16. Juni 2010)

Mann, dass die Obersuchtis ned mal wissen, wo man da nachschauen kann....
Darf man das hier sagen oder ist das Konkurrenz? Ich sags einfach mal: Auf Gamona (wow.gamona.de) steht gleich auf der Startseite, welche Server offline sind. So und jetzt will ich nix mehr hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. Juni 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> wtf, mein Chef hat gerade für Freitag ein "Spiel-Schau-Verbot" verhängt.



Oha, das ist hässlich.
Bei uns läufts genau umgekehrt. Kernzeit ausser Kraft, die Pressestelle zur Fussball-Lounge umfunktioniert. Naja, öffentlicher Dienst kann auch ganz unsteif sein. Aber wayne, ich habe Urlaub.


----------



## Chiary (16. Juni 2010)

Ja genau, macht mich noch neidisch P
Auf nen Ticker wirds wohl hinauslaufen, leider.
Obwohl ich versucht bin mein Netbook samt W-Lan Stick am Freitag mit zur Arbeit zu nehmen und heimlich, unterm Schreibtisch...und so...ne ^^


----------



## Dietziboy (16. Juni 2010)

Auch toll dass Anetheron erst nicht in der Liste drinstand und jetzt doch... Naja die anderen Server sind ja vermutlich eh in den kommenden Wochen dran ^^


----------



## Orthrus (16. Juni 2010)

bexxter83 schrieb:


> Mann, dass die Obersuchtis ned mal wissen, wo man da nachschauen kann....
> Darf man das hier sagen oder ist das Konkurrenz? Ich sags einfach mal: Auf Gamona (wow.gamona.de) steht gleich auf der Startseite, welche Server offline sind. So und jetzt will ich nix mehr hören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Leider haben die auch nur die Blizzard-Liste übernommen...

Area 52 steht nicht drin und ist trotzdem um 0.00 Uhr offline gegangen....
Spassiger-Weise haben wir 20 sek. vor Off noch Tausend Winter geholt, selten soviel Jubel nach dem Sieg erlebt.... 



Mit untoten Grüßen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. Juni 2010)

Radio wäre noch eine Alternative. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob es noch so gut gemachte Radio-Liveberichterstattung gibt, wie man sie aus längst vergangenen Tagen manchmal ausschnittsweise hört.

Wie kann ein Chef nur so eklig sein. Herrgott, alle vier Jahre mal eine handvoll Spiele.


----------



## Gen91 (16. Juni 2010)

Ich muss es einfach loswerden:

1. Mein Server ist nicht down!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Ich habe ABI!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Erstmal 2 Monate lang chillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nein nicht nur in Azeroth^^)


----------



## Heydu (16. Juni 2010)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Wie kann ein Chef nur so eklig sein. Herrgott, alle vier Jahre mal eine handvoll Spiele.




er will allen damit sagen, er hat den längsten


----------



## Famenio (16. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe einfach, dass bis dahin mein neues Handy vorhanden ist, denn kan ich mir gleich den Live-Ticker abonnieren und zusehen, wie unsere Jungs den 2. Sieg einholen. Immerhin haben wir bei uns im Büro nur ein Radio und das darf man nicht laut machen, weil hier so viele telefonarnufe immer eingehen...

Also aufs Handy hoffen und darauf gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rocknudel (16. Juni 2010)

@Mittagspause

irgendwie gut, dass ich nie mitbekomme, wenn Mittwochs die Server down sind ^^ Muss eh arbeiten. Leider kann ich dann die Sonne nicht genießen T__T weil ich im Labor rumdüse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schönen Tag euch allen und nen Gruß aus dem Forschungszentrum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutvalk (16. Juni 2010)

Orthrus schrieb:


> Leider haben die auch nur die Blizzard-Liste übernommen...
> 
> Area 52 steht nicht drin und ist trotzdem um 0.00 Uhr offline gegangen....
> Spassiger-Weise haben wir 20 sek. vor Off noch Tausend Winter geholt, selten soviel Jubel nach dem Sieg erlebt....
> ...


Grins......wen interessiert das am Mittwoch eigentlich......rennt ja eh alles ICC oder Weekly machen^^.


Aber eins muss ich neidlos zugeben, wenn die Horde sich vornimmt TW zu rocken, dann stinken wir Allis auf Area 52 voll ab, grins......... oder wenn wir doch mal gewinnen dürfen, dann raidet Ihr gerade in diesen Augenblick unsere Hauptstädte.   Wat solls, AK würd eh überbewertet^^.

Ick hab lieber noch ein Weilchen ein Gildenweibchen verscheixxert bis der Server down war, macht auch ne Menge Spass, wenn Du weißt was ich meine.

Blutvalk

Jäger....und DK aus Leidenschaft


----------



## Hikari400 (16. Juni 2010)

Also... bei uns hier in Hamburg machen die meisten Sender das nicht mehr so toll mit der Übertragung der Spiele. 

Alster-Radio hatte beim Italien-Spiel grade eine Moderatorin, die kein Fußball mag, also auch kaum den Spielstand.
Radio HH und RSH haben zu den Nachrichten um 5 vor den momentanen Speistand durchgesagt.
Delta Radio hat gar nix gebracht, nur ne kleine Meldung am Ende wie das Spiel ausgegangen ist.
FFN waren noch die besten, die sagten manchmal zwishen den Songs was da grad beim Spiel los ist.

Aber ne richtige Übertragung wie damals 1990 hab ich noch nicht gehört, und leider auch noch nicht im Internet gefunden.

Btw: Mein Schreibstil wir besser, Kopfschmerzen gehen weg, danke aufgeraucht^^


----------



## bexxter83 (16. Juni 2010)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Ich muss es einfach loswerden:
> 
> 1. Mein Server ist nicht down!
> 
> ...



gz!


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Juni 2010)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Ich muss es einfach loswerden:
> 
> 1. Mein Server ist nicht down!
> 
> ...




Herzlichen Glückwunsch und damit mein ich nicht Punkt 1


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. Juni 2010)

Hikari400 schrieb:


> Btw: Mein Schreibstil wir besser, Kopfschmerzen gehen weg, danke aufgeraucht^^



Gern geschehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich zieh mich mal zurück ins kühle Wohnzimmer und widme mich meinem Bartender. Mittlerweile läuft mir schon das Wasser den Rücken runter bei soviel schönem Wetter. Der Wind nervt allerdings. Hoffentlich fliegen uns nachher beim Honduras:Chile-Spiel nicht die Pizzen wie Frisbees vom Teller.


----------



## Meredithe (16. Juni 2010)

Moinsen ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm mal schauen obs wirklich 24h dauert...^^

Eigtl. wär heut abend ICC raid gewesen *seufz*
Nen twink erstellen is doch öde -.- Uiui ich hör die Hausarbeit rufen ^^
*bet das die ewige wacht zum raid wieder on ist* 

*zum Staubsauger greif*^^


----------



## Edou (16. Juni 2010)

DIE APOKALYPSE IST GEKOMMEN....Naja mich juckts ned, bin eh so gut wie nichtmehr on :>


----------



## Famenio (16. Juni 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Moinsen ihr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vernehme ich da einen leisen Anstieg an Suchtverhalten?!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (16. Juni 2010)

solange keiner so abgeht ist noch alles in ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HfkJrSjDrw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magickevin (16. Juni 2010)

Hikari400 schrieb:


> Also... bei uns hier in Hamburg machen die meisten Sender das nicht mehr so toll mit der Übertragung der Spiele.
> 
> Alster-Radio hatte beim Italien-Spiel grade eine Moderatorin, die kein Fußball mag, also auch kaum den Spielstand.
> Radio HH und RSH haben zu den Nachrichten um 5 vor den momentanen Speistand durchgesagt.
> ...



Muss ich dir Recht geben die Radio Kommentatoren sind seeeeeehr schlecht. Schade eigentlich aber am Freitag ab aufs Heiligengeist Feld und dann schööön gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobby Ross (16. Juni 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Moinsen ihr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Moin Moin,

da bist du leider nicht die einzigste, wir hätten heute auch IcC25er gehabt , naja hoffen wir mal das er bis morgen abend um 19,45 wieder da is, dann is der verschobene Termin

*Hm ich könnte mir ja nen DK auf nem französischen PvP Server erstellen und dann Blutelfen im Startgebiet umklatschen*

Naja, dann werd ich mal mein Mittag machen... lecker Nudel-Schinken auflauf *MjamMjamMjam*


----------



## Jogl3r (16. Juni 2010)

Was machen die Gm's eigentlich am Freitag? Spiel kucken/hören oder doch weiterarbeiten?

Man beachte den Sarkasmus. :>


----------



## Edou (16. Juni 2010)

Jogl3r schrieb:


> Was machen die Gm's eigentlich am Freitag? Spiel kucken/hören oder doch weiterarbeiten?
> 
> Man beachte den Sarkasmus. :>



Auch Gm´s Arbeiten....


Ich denke nebenbei werden die gucken oda so :> Vll so im Arbitsraum Leinwand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok352 (16. Juni 2010)

Jogl3r schrieb:


> Was machen die Gm's eigentlich am Freitag? Spiel kucken/hören oder doch weiterarbeiten?
> 
> Man beachte den Sarkasmus. :>



geil xd


----------



## Neother (16. Juni 2010)

Am Freitag sind alle bei Thrall mit nem Bier und guggen Deutschland zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja okay so lustig war der nu nicht aber nette vorstellung.


----------



## Orthrus (16. Juni 2010)

Blutvalk schrieb:


> Grins......wen interessiert das am Mittwoch eigentlich......rennt ja eh alles ICC oder Weekly machen^^.
> 
> 
> Aber eins muss ich neidlos zugeben, wenn die Horde sich vornimmt TW zu rocken, dann stinken wir Allis auf Area 52 voll ab, grins......... oder wenn wir doch mal gewinnen dürfen, dann raidet Ihr gerade in diesen Augenblick unsere Hauptstädte. Wat solls, AK würd eh überbewertet^^.
> ...




Ob AK überbewertet ist oder nicht, kann ich nicht beantworten.... smile, war da noch nie drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Fun-Faktor gestern lag eher an dem geringen Zeit-Limit, welches wir bis zum Sieg zur Verfügung hatten.
So hat mal jeder (ohne Absprache) sein Bestes gegeben und das Zusammenspiel hat einfach Spass gemacht,
der Sieg dann nur das Sahnehäubchen.

.... ne weiss ich nicht, ich las gern mal nen Spruch ab und flachse rum, aber die Geschlechtszugehörigkeit meiner Mitspieler ist mir völlig egal.



Mit untoten Grüßen...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hikari400 (16. Juni 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Muss ich dir Recht geben die Radio Kommentatoren sind seeeeeehr schlecht. Schade eigentlich aber am Freitag ab aufs Heiligengeist Feld und dann schööön gucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HG-Feld geht bei mir aber nicht... muss von 10 bis 18 Uhr arbeiten, aber wie gesagt dürfen wir das spiel auf der Arbeit schauen.


----------



## szene333 (16. Juni 2010)

Na dann werden die Startgebiete auf den Servern, die nicht betroffen sind, ja mal überfüllt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (16. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> solange keiner so abgeht ist noch alles in ordnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



er hat nen loot nicht gekriegt ^^
deswegen flippt er so aus


----------



## Ghazemeister (16. Juni 2010)

nee seine mutter hat sienen account gekündigt und das stimmt jetzt wirklich^^


----------



## Zodttd (16. Juni 2010)

Oh nein, mein Server ist offline jetzt muss ich wohl WM gucken ohne dabei zu zocken.. hoffentlich überstehe ich das ohne Selbstmordgedanken oder Ähnlichem!


----------



## Wowler12345 (16. Juni 2010)

Omg WOW ist net erreichbar, HILFE! Für alle die jetzt Aggro sind.

Habe ich ein nettes Lied: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9OdPKI8JuA


----------



## Xerodes (16. Juni 2010)

Das Video mit dem Jungen! Ich krieg mich hier nicht mehr ein :'D
Das sieht so aus als würd der an Schnüren hängen und durch die gegen geworfen würde!


----------



## WeRkO (16. Juni 2010)

Xerodes schrieb:


> Das Video mit dem Jungen! Ich krieg mich hier nicht mehr ein :'D
> Das sieht so aus als würd der an Schnüren hängen und durch die gegen geworfen würde!



Hat son bisschen was von "Der Exorzismus von Emily Rose".


----------



## Philine (16. Juni 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Hat son bisschen was von "Der Exorzismus von Emily Rose".



das hab ich auch gedacht wo ich das gesehen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutvalk (16. Juni 2010)

Orthrus schrieb:


> Ob AK überbewertet ist oder nicht, kann ich nicht beantworten.... smile, war da noch nie drin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lach....naja, ein gewisses Prickeln darf unter den Geschlechtern schon herrschen, loggert die Atmosphäre etwas auf.-


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Archevons Kammer, das ist der Hauptgrund um TW zu erobern, seh mal zu das Du in einen 10 SZ rein zu kommen, gibt tolle Sachen beim ersten Boss.....und wenn Du paar Leutchens findest die alle 4 Bosse legen, sogar noch ein Erfolg mehr auf Deiner Liste.

Naja, Horde und Allis......geht mir im Grunde am Popo vorbei, in TW kille ich so viel wie geht  die Hordler und auf freier Wildbahn helfe ich gerne Hordler die in Gefahr sind....ist halt ein PVE Server.

PS. Im Grunde genommen ärgert es mich bloss, das die Allis in TW die meiste Zeit rumrennen wie ein aufgescheuchter Hühnerhaufen, Null Absprache und Koordination, leider.

Blutvalk (hab heimlich auch ein Hordenjäger angefangen, grins)


----------



## Heydu (16. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> das hab ich auch gedacht wo ich das gesehen habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne!
ich hab gar nicht gedacht in dem mom

sagte nur: der arme, welches medikament hat er wohl vergessen einzunehmen, dass er jetzt so reagiert?!


----------



## Zodttd (16. Juni 2010)

Das Video ist schon alt, der Typ nennt sich Steven und hat mit seinem Bruder diverse Fakeclips gedreht in denen er unter anderem an seinem Geburtstag ausrastet und sein neues Auto mit einem Vorschlaghammer bearbeitet.
Das ist also ein Fake.


----------



## Ripperjack1975 (16. Juni 2010)

is schon bestätigt, was die 24 Stunden lang machen? Patchen dauert doch normal nur nen halben Tag oder?

achja, dann level ich wohl meinen Puschel bei Puschelfarm hoch *scherz* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uomosato (16. Juni 2010)

hoffe der tag wird gutgeschrieben, denn 24 stunden sind nun mal echt heftig für nen patch day


----------



## Philine (16. Juni 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Das Video ist schon alt, der Typ nennt sich Steven und hat mit seinem Bruder diverse Fakeclips gedreht in denen er unter anderem an seinem Geburtstag ausrastet und sein neues Auto mit einem Vorschlaghammer bearbeitet.
> Das ist also ein Fake.



und wenn es ein Fake ist mir ging es nur darum

wenn einer so mal abgehen sollte, weil ein Spiel nicht mehr geht würde ich mir RICHTIGE Gedanken machen.


----------



## Agabig (16. Juni 2010)

Öhm ist des dein eigentlich ein Patch day? ich glaube die server Werden nur vorbereitet was ich gehört habe wird die serverleistung für cataclysm verstärkt...


----------



## Yiraja (16. Juni 2010)

server werden auf was auch immer vorbereitet es ist kein patch day...


----------



## Destructix (16. Juni 2010)

uomosato schrieb:


> hoffe der tag wird gutgeschrieben, denn 24 stunden sind nun mal echt heftig für nen patch day



Mal die AGB durchlesen als immer nur wegzuklicken... die können wenn es nötig ist, die Server 72 Stunden runterfahren und du hast auf nix Anspruch.

Hinzu kommt, dass du Spielen kannst.

Es wurden nicht alle Server abgeschaltet und du hast keinen Anspruch auf einen Mainserver.

Außerdem... wo steht was von Patchday ?


----------



## Megania (16. Juni 2010)

Kargath-EU is wieder online.


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Juni 2010)

Megania schrieb:


> Kargath-EU is wieder online.



Maly auch xD^^ bin grad von nem aufgeregten gildenmember angemailt worden^^ xD


----------



## ender157 (16. Juni 2010)

server sind alle wieder oben...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CKASS (16. Juni 2010)

hätte garnet gewusst was ich sonst machen sollte, ist schon irgendwie arm^^


----------



## vrena (16. Juni 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Muss ich dir Recht geben die Radio Kommentatoren sind seeeeeehr schlecht. Schade eigentlich aber am Freitag ab aufs Heiligengeist Feld und dann schööön gucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mittelwelle 720mhz (in nrw) werden die deutschen spiele live übertragen.


----------



## Yiraja (16. Juni 2010)

CKASS schrieb:


> hätte garnet gewusst was ich sonst machen sollte, ist schon irgendwie arm^^



aber hallo xD ich beglückwünsche alle die wieder zocken können^^


----------



## Sagmentus (16. Juni 2010)

Juhu Server hoch =)


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. Juni 2010)

Ein fröhliches "HALLO" noch schnell an alle Schweizer hier im Forum. Eure Jungs haben gut gespielt.. naja oder ähm, auf jeden Fall super Ergebnis! Da wäre fast noch das 2:0 drin gewesen!


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. Juni 2010)

Kann es sein, dass sämtliche Auktionen bei der Wartung beendet wurden?
Briefkasten war voll Rückläufer, obwohl ich das Zeug gestern erst für 48h reingetan habe.


----------



## Grushdak (16. Juni 2010)

Tag allerseits,

kann es sein, daß die Minuten/Stunden des Topics für heute gezählt sind,
da die Server anscheinend wieder on sind?
Zumindest ist die Einloginfo weg und ich komme bis zur Charauswahl.

Werde aber erstmal duschen/essen/ ka ... 

greetz


----------



## Lillyan (16. Juni 2010)

Wenn sie in einer halben Stunde noch on sind ist hier zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (16. Juni 2010)

Und nach 40 Minuten wird dann wieder aufgemacht, weil die Server allesamt crashten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*naja, erstmal mich abkühlen ....*

ps. Gruß an Dich, *Lily* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torti20 (16. Juni 2010)

warum soll ein thema was seit april 2008 aktiv ist nun aufeinmal geschloßen werden?
der thread hier ist kult der sollte nicht aus irgend einer laune heraus geschloßen werden.






mft torti


----------



## Totebone (16. Juni 2010)

Torti20 schrieb:


> warum soll ein thema was seit april 2008 aktiv ist nun aufeinmal geschloßen werden?
> der thread hier ist kult der sollte nicht aus irgend einer laune heraus geschloßen werden.
> 
> 
> ...



Weil er IMMER geschlossen wird, und Mittwoch wieder aufgemacht wird


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. Juni 2010)

Torti20 schrieb:


> warum soll ein thema was seit april 2008 aktiv ist nun aufeinmal geschloßen werden?


Das wird jeden Mittwoch gemacht, wenn die Server wieder on sind. Und am darauffolgenden Mittwoch wieder geöffnet und so weiter und so fort.. 

und genau das sichert diesem Thread meiner Meinung nach auch das Überleben, denn dadurch hat er eine Art Kultstatus erlangt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Juni 2010)

ich will auf unserem server auch neue hardware :S das ist gemein das die nur die hälfte updaten
hoffentlich kriegen wir den 24h down nächste woche


----------



## dudubaum (16. Juni 2010)

webaction schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass nun so gut wie jeder, der WoW spielt, weiß, dass jeden mittwoch wartungsarbeiten sind^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich glaube er schreibt jeden mittwoch diesen thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


achja vote for /close


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. Juni 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ich will auf unserem server auch neue hardware :S das ist gemein das die nur die hälfte updaten


Gemein? Oder nicht schaffbar alles gleichzeitig zu machen? Oder ein Feature für "Mein-Server-ist-down-und-nun-erstelle-ich-mir-anderswo-einen-Twink"-Leutz?


----------



## ZAM (16. Juni 2010)

Bis Mittwoch dann... *g*


----------



## Gliothiel (23. Juni 2010)

*verwirrt in die Runde schaut*

*Kalender studiert*

Hat heute keiner was geschrieben? Oder spielt das Forum verrückt? Heut ist doch der 23. *Panikattacke bekommt*


----------



## Relief (23. Juni 2010)

Ja doch, is Mittwoch!

Hatte mich heute morgen auch schon gewundert, war Mittwochs immer das erste was ich gemacht hab wenn im Büro ankam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





naja bli bla blubb....


----------



## Gliothiel (23. Juni 2010)

Jetzt wirds unheimlich.

keiner schreibt was (ausgenommen wir 2) und geclosed wird der Fred auch nicht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Blöd nur, dass ich in der Arbeit fest hänge und erst heut abends nachsehen kann ob das Universum noch steht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. Juni 2010)

Gliothiel schrieb:


> Blöd nur, dass ich in der Arbeit fest hänge und erst heut abends nachsehen kann ob das Universum noch steht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, steht noch. Zumindest mein kleines hier auf der Dachterrasse.
Aber meine (Schreib-)Laune ist verhalten, genauso wie das Wetter und die Erwartungen an das heutige Fussballspiel.


----------



## Gliothiel (23. Juni 2010)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh *da geht mir ein ganzer Luster auf* Ihr seid ja alle im Fußballfieber.

Wie konnte ich das nur vergessen. 1000 mal um Entschuldigung. Aber das ist ein Sport, der mich so gut wie gar ned interessiert und da ihr heut sowieso raus fliegt genieß ich die Sonne, die hier beim Bürofenster rein schaut.

Es ist total entspannend, wenn einem so eine WM gar nix angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - aber wir werden Euch morgen trösten und nicht auslachen - versprochen.


----------



## Dalfi (23. Juni 2010)

Das aber nett von Dir, darfst aber auch ruhig morgen mit uns Feiern, für den (Un)wahrscheinlichen Fall, dass wir Ghana doch besiegen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. Juni 2010)

Ob Ghana oder Deutschland ... "Dabei ist alles!" um es mit Johannas Worten zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, Sieg wäre schon schön, schmeckt das Grillgut heute abend gleich viel besser.


----------



## Nymph (30. Juni 2010)

es ist mal wieder soweit...mittwoch und server down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *heul*
diesesmal wegen *patch gemunkel* sogar schon um die uhrzeit >.> *grml*
naja...hoffentlich halten sie sich an die zeit 00:01 - 12:00...ich tippe eher auf 15uhr oder so -_-


----------



## Renenm (30. Juni 2010)

Der Patch kommt mir etwas klein vor. Der hatte gerade mal 20 MB und der Hotfix 12MB.


----------



## Zodttd (30. Juni 2010)

Mehr als warten kann man nicht.
Darüber, dass die Zeitangaben von Blizzard immer "minimalste" Abweichungen von der Realität vorweisen sollte man sich ja inzwischen bewusst sein.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (30. Juni 2010)

joa der patch is relativ klein..gimmeh neue raidini!


----------



## Ghazemeister (30. Juni 2010)

Jo bei mir auch. Aber als ich den installieren wollte war meine Festplatte voll und er meinte es muessten 860mb frei sein. kA vllt war da mal ein vorab download oder so etwas


----------



## Spiatz (30. Juni 2010)

hab mit top-pc und windows 7 nun schon die ersten errors beim patchen... ist das normal?


----------



## Ghazemeister (30. Juni 2010)

Zam wo bist du?^^


----------



## Renenm (30. Juni 2010)

Spiatz schrieb:


> hab mit top-pc und windows 7 nun schon die ersten errors beim patchen... ist das normal?



Als Administrator ausführen die WoW.exe


----------



## Nymph (30. Juni 2010)

joah, ich meinte ja auch das das mit dem patch nur gemunkel ist :x
aber es ärgert trotzdem wenn ma net schaut und dann von 03:00 - X ausgeht, einloggen will und NIX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *sniff* wollt doch ah shoppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghazemeister (30. Juni 2010)

es kommt auch ja die eroberung von gnomeregan und echo-insel raus oder?


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (30. Juni 2010)

pwnd xP 







ne das kommt mitm cata vorpatch


----------



## Re4liTy (30. Juni 2010)

*schonmal aufmerksam die patchdetails ließt, so zum zeitvertreib*

hmm... und ich weiß ja nicht, isses noch zu früh um kaffe und so zu verteiln? ^^


----------



## Spiatz (30. Juni 2010)

Renenm schrieb:


> Als Administrator ausführen die WoW.exe



MÖÖÖP

wie ichs jedes mal aufs neue verkacke mit dem admin ausführen... funzt auf anhieb, jez will ich einloggen xD


----------



## Ghazemeister (30. Juni 2010)

ach man schade^^


----------



## Nymph (30. Juni 2010)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> ne das kommt mitm cata vorpatch



dürfte so 3.3.9 sein^^ wir warten ja jetzt erstmal auf 3.3.5 xD

so´n mist nich mal um was im wow forum zu tippen kann ich mich einloggen ;_;


----------



## Renenm (30. Juni 2010)

Spiatz schrieb:


> MÖÖÖP
> 
> wie ichs jedes mal aufs neue verkacke mit dem admin ausführen... funzt auf anhieb, jez will ich einloggen xD



11 Std noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (30. Juni 2010)

patch gedownloaded...gimmeh serverz!


----------



## Terminsel (30. Juni 2010)

Ich kam von der Arbeit... hatte noch darauf gehofft, mit meinem DK die 68 zu machen, zur Entspannung... und dann muss natürlich die Patch-Wartung sein. *grml*


----------



## Re4liTy (30. Juni 2010)

naja 1 stunde schon geschafft, also geben wir jtzt noch 110% !!! =D ^^


----------



## timinatorxx (30. Juni 2010)

Der patch is da downloadet ihn jz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nymph (30. Juni 2010)

Renenm schrieb:


> 11 Std noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



MINDESTENS ;-)


----------



## Spiatz (30. Juni 2010)

ist es bei euch auch so wenn ihr einloggen wollt dass da steht verbindung konnte nicht hergestellt werden, bitte überprüfen sie blabla???


----------



## ZAM (30. Juni 2010)

Ghazemeister schrieb:


> Zam wo bist du?^^



Hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghazemeister (30. Juni 2010)

gibt es eigentlich schon ne loot liste vom rubinsanktum. also soweit ich weiss droppt da nur schmuck oder?


----------



## Ghazemeister (30. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab dich vermisst^^


----------



## Renenm (30. Juni 2010)

Nymph schrieb:


> MINDESTENS ;-)



Werden sowieso noch 13 oder 14 Std. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (30. Juni 2010)

omg ZAM!


----------



## timinatorxx (30. Juni 2010)

@ zam schalte mal pls meine user news frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

grüße


----------



## Nymph (30. Juni 2010)

Renenm schrieb:


> Werden sowieso noch 13 oder 14 Std.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn man den ganzen tag net zocken kann und nachts vorm schlafen noch schnell was machen möcht DANN is nat. sowas -_-


----------



## ZAM (30. Juni 2010)

Nach ner vernichtenden Runde Kinderstrike Source geh ich jetzt aber pennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simsonite (30. Juni 2010)

Mittwoch Nacht, endlich wieder duschen ^^


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (30. Juni 2010)

http://www.mmo-champion.com/content/1836-Ruby-Sanctum-now-available-on-US-servers   <-----Loot-liste


----------



## Renenm (30. Juni 2010)

Nymph schrieb:


> leider
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jetzt wo ich mal einen Tag frei habe ist es min. ein halber Tag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahrtus (30. Juni 2010)

Nacht Zam.. dir eiine wunderschöne nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nymph (30. Juni 2010)

Simsonite schrieb:


> Mittwoch Nacht, endlich wieder duschen ^^



OMG xDDDDDD typisch^^


----------



## Ghazemeister (30. Juni 2010)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> http://www.mmo-champ...e-on-US-servers <-----Loot-liste



dankeeee^^ ach ja ZAM wenn mich Kinder abgezogen haetten wuede ich auch schlafen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4liTy (30. Juni 2010)

Nymph schrieb:


> OMG xDDDDDD typisch^^





aber geil xD


----------



## Nymph (30. Juni 2010)

jedes mal der selbe wahn...es werden mehr *verstohlen umguckt und leise in sich hinein kichert* 

*71 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 26 Mitglieder, 45 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (30. Juni 2010)

http://starcraft.gamesports.net/de/news/809/







zomg!

Grubby zockt Starcraft2.Bye Warcraft3 :<


----------



## Renenm (30. Juni 2010)

Selbst Forum zerlegen sie jetzt schon:


*The site is down for maintenance. We'll be back soon!*

*&#54788;&#51116; &#50937;&#49324;&#51060;&#53944; &#51216;&#44160; &#51473;&#51077;&#45768;&#45796;. &#51060;&#50857;&#50640; &#48520;&#54200;&#51012; &#46300;&#47140; &#45824;&#45800;&#55176; &#51396;&#49569;&#54633;&#45768;&#45796;.*

*El sitio se encuentra en mantenimiento y no está disponible. ¡Regresaremos pronto!*

*&#32178;&#31449;&#27491;&#22312;&#32173;&#35703;&#20013;&#12290;&#39340;&#19978;&#22238;&#20358;&#65281;*

*Diese Seite ist derzeit wegen Wartungsarbeiten nicht erreichbar. Wir sind bald wieder zurück!*

*Le site est indisponible pour cause de maintenance, revenez bientôt !*

*&#1053;&#1072; &#1089;&#1072;&#1081;&#1090;&#1077; &#1074;&#1077;&#1076;&#1077;&#1090;&#1089;&#1103; &#1090;&#1077;&#1093;&#1085;&#1080;&#1095;&#1077;&#1089;&#1082;&#1086;&#1077; &#1086;&#1073;&#1089;&#1083;&#1091;&#1078;&#1080;&#1074;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077;. &#1047;&#1072;&#1075;&#1083;&#1103;&#1085;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077;, &#1087;&#1086;&#1078;&#1072;&#1083;&#1091;&#1081;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;, &#1087;&#1086;&#1087;&#1086;&#1079;&#1078;&#1077;.*

Haben wohl eine etwas andere Zeitrechnung wie wir. XD


----------



## Tobias007 (30. Juni 2010)

Hi @ alle die aufgrund der Hitze nicht schlafen können.....(fies grinst)


----------



## Nymph (30. Juni 2010)

@ renenm: schon länger^^ wenigstens ist buffed.de eigenständig xD

hitze, naja...hab noch winterbettwäsche drauf und langes schlafzeug an xD immer schön zudecken damit ma net friert *g*


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (30. Juni 2010)

das forum down haben sie aber angegündigt..


----------



## Renenm (30. Juni 2010)

Noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blizz ist wie Telekom usw. Kaufen, kaufen, kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (30. Juni 2010)

Auch nett ... trotz mehrfacher Aktualisierung ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gn8


----------



## Renenm (30. Juni 2010)

Geht schon Los, Forum Buggy wie Blizz nach Patch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nymph (30. Juni 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Auch nett ... trotz mehrfacher Aktualisierung ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



OMG, jez infiltiert ES sogar schon buffed o_o


----------



## timinatorxx (30. Juni 2010)

Tobias007 schrieb:


> Hi @ alle die aufgrund der Hitze nicht schlafen können.....(fies grinst)




xD naja bei mir liegt es am zigaretten rauch und am fernseher und computer die so viel hitze abgeben fenster kann man auch nich aufmachen wegen den insekten :/:/:/


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (30. Juni 2010)

timinatorxx schrieb:


> xD naja bei mir liegt es am zigaretten rauch und am fernseher und computer die so viel hitze abgeben* fenster kann man auch nich aufmachen wegen den insekten* :/:/:/



fliegengitter ftw


----------



## Tobias007 (30. Juni 2010)

oder Ventilator^^


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (30. Juni 2010)

Keller!


----------



## Scørpius86 (30. Juni 2010)

Warum? Ich hab vermutet das der Patch kommt, da die Server heute so früh heruntergefahren wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timinatorxx (30. Juni 2010)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> fliegengitter ftw




nein dann kann ich die zigaretten nicht aus dem fenster werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobias007 (30. Juni 2010)

Aschenbecher am PC soll helfen, hab ich gehört


----------



## MonsterLilly (30. Juni 2010)

bei dem wetter kippe aus dem fenster werfen ist böse! brangefahr! xD


----------



## Renenm (30. Juni 2010)

timinatorxx schrieb:


> nein dann kann ich die zigaretten nicht aus dem fenster werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie hoch ist der Berg schon?


----------



## Nymph (30. Juni 2010)

Tobias007 schrieb:


> Aschenbecher am PC soll helfen, hab ich gehört



oder aus unterdrückter spielsucht zigaretten nach dem qualmen aufessen xD dann bleiben wenigstens die fingernägel heile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scørpius86 (30. Juni 2010)

In der Zeit als ich den Post erstellt habe, gab es schon unglaublichviele neue Posts. Ihr wollt ja nur euren Beitrags-Counter pushen *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timinatorxx (30. Juni 2010)

naja aber da ich meinen nachbarn nicht mag hau ich die ausm fenster in seinen garten und in seinen teich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nymph (30. Juni 2010)

uih, das sind ja hübsche gold-, und...moment mal...zigarettenfische ?! Oo


----------



## Grushdak (30. Juni 2010)

Seit 2 Jahren rauche ich nun in der neuen Wohnung kein bischen mehr -
und ich bin froh drüber, kann auch wieder besser schlafen ...
Kippen werden grundsätzlich *nicht mehr* weggeworfen - wandern ab in den Müll.


----------



## MonsterLilly (30. Juni 2010)

auch eine möglichkeit die nachbarn zu ärgern. muss ich mir für meine merken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anglus (30. Juni 2010)

Weiss denn einer ob der patch jetzt wirklich kommt?Sieht ja sehr danach aus oder?


----------



## Renenm (30. Juni 2010)

Würd langsam aufhören, irgendwann ist der Teich voll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crush351 (30. Juni 2010)

Scørpius86 schrieb:


> In der Zeit als ich den Post erstellt habe, gab es schon unglaublichviele neue Posts. Ihr wollt ja nur euren Beitrags-Counter pushen *g*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne, ich nicht...
*hust* Postcounter +1 *hust* xD


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (30. Juni 2010)

du musst noch salz in seinen garten streuen!damit dort nie wieder etwas wächst


----------



## Tobias007 (30. Juni 2010)

Das aber nicht grad nett.....(sich drüber freut, das ausser mir noch wer seinen nachbarn nicht mag/leiden kann)


----------



## timinatorxx (30. Juni 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Weiss denn einer ob der patch jetzt wirklich kommt?Sieht ja sehr danach aus oder?




starte dein wow dann fängt der download an !!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (30. Juni 2010)

timinatorxx schrieb:


> nein dann kann ich die zigaretten nicht aus dem fenster werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da habe ich gerade ein bild von mir im kopf, von vor sieben jahren zu silvester bei einem bekannten. wir bei ihm im zimmer, ich wollte einen böller aus dem dachfenster schmeissen. nur das blöde war, dachfenster war zu. *grinst*

***kopfkino ist schon was feines***


----------



## Grushdak (30. Juni 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Weiss denn einer ob der patch jetzt wirklich kommt?Sieht ja sehr danach aus oder?


Ja, der wird bereits gedownloaded - sind nur ca 20 MB + 13 MB.


----------



## timinatorxx (30. Juni 2010)

Nymph schrieb:


> uih, das sind ja hübsche gold-, und...moment mal...zigarettenfische ?! Oo




xDDD jop so in der art 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja an feiertagen sind da unten ZIGARRENfische 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (30. Juni 2010)

Buffedcast online! Juhu, das versüßt doch die Server-Down Zeit^^


----------



## Tobias007 (30. Juni 2010)

LOL..........


----------



## Nymph (30. Juni 2010)

Tobias007 schrieb:


> Das aber nicht grad nett.....(sich drüber freut, das ausser mir noch wer seinen nachbarn nicht mag/leiden kann)



wenn ich meine nachbarn nich mögen würde müsste ich wohl nazis in deren garten werfen xD *über zaun werf* xDDDD sind nette mitbürger (ehem.) anderer staatsangehörigkeiten^^


----------



## Anglus (30. Juni 2010)

timinatorxx schrieb:


> starte dein wow dann fängt der download an !!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ah ok danke,ich dachte immer man kann erst downloaden wenn die wartungsarbeiten abgeschlossen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (30. Juni 2010)

LOL!


----------



## Renenm (30. Juni 2010)

Glaub das ist ohne RS. Denke sind nur die Chat-Änderungen. Entweder kommt noch ne dicke File hinterher, oder nächste/übernächste Woche.


----------



## xxhajoxx (30. Juni 2010)

Aber nur son paar MB für nen Raid? Das erscheint mir etwas wenig


----------



## Nymph (30. Juni 2010)

timinatorxx schrieb:


> xDDD jop so in der art
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



stell ich mir bildlich vor...zu herrlich xD


----------



## Nymph (30. Juni 2010)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Aber nur son paar MB für nen Raid? Das erscheint mir etwas wenig



der raid im rubinsanktum kommt noch net *sicher* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vllt in den nächsten wochen...


----------



## timinatorxx (30. Juni 2010)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> da habe ich gerade ein bild von mir im kopf, von vor sieben jahren zu silvester bei einem bekannten. wir bei ihm im zimmer, ich wollte einen böller aus dem dachfenster schmeissen. nur das blöde war, dachfenster war zu. *grinst*
> 
> ***kopfkino ist schon was feines***




LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD manche leute sollten kein alkohol trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *kleiner scherz*


----------



## Scørpius86 (30. Juni 2010)

Juhu. Auf Rubinsanktum freu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nymph (30. Juni 2010)

Scørpius86 schrieb:


> Juhu. Auf Rubinsanktum freu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*auf die posts oben verweis*


----------



## timinatorxx (30. Juni 2010)

hat jmd lust auf pizza? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab noch ne jumbo pizza da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scørpius86 (30. Juni 2010)

Nymph schrieb:


> der raid im rubinsanktum kommt noch net *sicher*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Och menno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renenm (30. Juni 2010)

Nimm ihm doch nicht die Vorfreude!!!!11

Woah nach über 2 Jahren 100 Post geschafft.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (30. Juni 2010)

sanctum is innen USA offen..raid inc!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (30. Juni 2010)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> ..., ich wollte einen böller aus dem dachfenster schmeissen. nur das blöde war, dachfenster war zu. *grinst*...


Hmm für Passanten, die unter dem Haus entlang gehen, kann es so aber sehr dienlich sein.
Vor vielen Jaahren flog ner Freundin in Bln-Kreuzberg n Böller aus dem Fenster direkt hinten in die Jacke rein.
Gut, daß die Jacke vorne offen war und sie ihn so gerade so rausschütteln konnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nymph (30. Juni 2010)

timinatorxx schrieb:


> hat jmd lust auf pizza?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*sabber* *trief* welche sorte?^^

btw: 

*89 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 48 Mitglieder, 41 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*

es werden mehr *angst* *duck*


----------



## MonsterLilly (30. Juni 2010)

Patchen... ich freu mich schon wieder drauf. 
Jedes mal muckt mein PC beim Patch. Darf morgen sicher wieder Repair laufen lassen. Oder komplett neu installieren -.-
Das schlimme ist: Keiner weiß warum mein PC das tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anglus (30. Juni 2010)

Nymph schrieb:


> *auf die posts oben verweis*



Trotzdem könnte es sen das rs doch schon kommt,obsi war auch nicht viel grösser von der Grösse her(Mb)


----------



## Scørpius86 (30. Juni 2010)

Ausserdem ist das voll ungerecht das gerade die Server down sind, da ich mir nen Sonnenbrand geholt habe, kann ich nich pennen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und kurz vor Mitternacht hab ich extra meine Freundin aus dem Bett geholt, damit wir zusammen zocken, dann werden die Server kurz nachdem wir im Nexus waren runtergefahren ^^


----------



## timinatorxx (30. Juni 2010)

Nymph schrieb:


> *sabber* *trief* welche sorte?^^
> 
> 
> es werden mehr *angst* *duck*




Ähm warte pizza waikiki 

mit saftigem Hinterschinken, fruchtiger Ananas und extra viel KäseClassic5,95 €ø 25cmClassic XL6,95 €ø 28cmMaxi12,95 €ø 38cm


----------



## Anglus (30. Juni 2010)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> sanctum is innen USA offen..raid inc!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn es in usa jetzt offen ist kommt es bei uns auf jeden fall auch morgen dann...öhm heute mein ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crush351 (30. Juni 2010)

Iwie hat der das nicht so kopiert, wie ich wollte :/


----------



## Arosk (30. Juni 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> .



Sehr gut!


----------



## timinatorxx (30. Juni 2010)

MonsterLilly schrieb:


> Patchen... ich freu mich schon wieder drauf.
> Jedes mal muckt mein PC beim Patch. Darf morgen sicher wieder Repair laufen lassen. Oder komplett neu installieren -.-
> Das schlimme ist: Keiner weiß warum mein PC das tut
> 
> ...




kleiner tipp starte einfach wow als administrator --> rechtsklick auf wow ---> als administrator ausführen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is bei mir auch immer so


----------



## Scørpius86 (30. Juni 2010)

In den Patchnotes steht das, das Rubinsanktum kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crush351 (30. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Sehr gut!



Jaha, ich weiß xD
Aber guckst du nochmal auf den Post, siehst du den Grund, warum er ein "." da war^^


----------



## Nymph (30. Juni 2010)

timinatorxx schrieb:


> Ähm warte pizza waikiki
> 
> mit saftigem Hinterschinken, fruchtiger Ananas und extra viel KäseClassic5,95 €ø 25cmClassic XL6,95 €ø 28cmMaxi12,95 €ø 38cm



also im endeffekt sowas wie pizza hawaii xD naja gut nehm ich zur not auch^^


----------



## Renenm (30. Juni 2010)

*Ruby Sanctum Now Open*
Posted by: Nebu| 6-29-10
*6-29-10*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  As noted in the official patch 3.3.5 notes, the release of the Ruby Sanctum was briefly delayed to better align its availability across all regions. 

We're happy to announce that the wait is over, and the Ruby Sanctum is now open. To learn more about this exciting new raid dungeon, please visit the Ruby Sanctum preview page.






http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/index.xml​


----------



## Arosk (30. Juni 2010)

Seltsam, der Downloader sagt mir das keine neue Patch verfügbar ist :<


----------



## Anglus (30. Juni 2010)

Scørpius86 schrieb:


> In den Patchnotes steht das, das Rubinsanktum kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Einfach überraschen lassen,wie esagt obsi war auch nicht grösser damals also auc wenn der patch nicht so gross ist kann rs trotzdem kommen.Und wie es es vermute(weil war schon öfter so) müssen wir nachher wenn die wartungsarbeiten fertig sind noch was runterladen.


----------



## MonsterLilly (30. Juni 2010)

> kleiner tipp starte einfach wow als administrator --> rechtsklick auf wow ---> als administrator ausführen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Super, und warum hat bis jetzt noch keiner aus meinem Freundeskreis es geschafft dieses Problem zu lösen?^^ 
Danke! Patch ist schon bei 95%...und stoppt nicht bei den üblichen 70% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timinatorxx (30. Juni 2010)

Nymph schrieb:


> also im endeffekt sowas wie pizza hawaii xD naja gut nehm ich zur not auch^^




ja bei joeys gibts das nur unter dem namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja jz zünd ich mir ne shisha an und wecke dann meine freundin mit nem wassereimer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nymph (30. Juni 2010)

timinatorxx schrieb:


> ...und wecke dann meine freundin mit nem wassereimer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



einer gesundheit zuliebe würd ich DAS nicht tun^^


----------



## timinatorxx (30. Juni 2010)

MonsterLilly schrieb:


> Super, und warum hat bis jetzt noch keiner aus meinem Freundeskreis es geschafft dieses Problem zu lösen?^^
> Danke! Patch ist schon bei 95%...und stoppt nicht bei den üblichen 70%
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MonsterLilly (30. Juni 2010)

deine arme freundin...
gut dass ich meinen freund nur zwei nächte die woche bei mir habe. auf so blöde ideen kommt der um des lieben friedens willen dann nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timinatorxx (30. Juni 2010)

Nymph schrieb:


> einer gesundheit zuliebe würd ich DAS nicht tun^^




kein problem hab 1.hilfe schein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (30. Juni 2010)

Der Grund das die Patch so klein ist, ist das der Raid schon vorher im Spiel impletiert war, jetzt nur noch geöffnet wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxhajoxx (30. Juni 2010)

Mhh wenn das Sanktum morgen öffnen soll vielleicht kommt dann noch ein dickerer Patch den wir alle erst morgen früh Laden können, weil bei aller Liebe bei nem 34mb patch is kein Raid drin


----------



## Nymph (30. Juni 2010)

timinatorxx schrieb:


> kein problem hab 1.hilfe schein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hoffentlich 450/450...sonst könnts eng werden xD


----------



## timinatorxx (30. Juni 2010)

Nymph schrieb:


> hoffentlich 450/450...sonst könnts eng werden xD




ja hab auch schon "schweren froststoffverband" gelernt nur die server sind down und ich kann kein froststoff farmen -.-


----------



## Arosk (30. Juni 2010)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Mhh wenn das Sanktum morgen öffnen soll vielleicht kommt dann noch ein dickerer Patch den wir alle erst morgen früh Laden können, weil bei aller Liebe bei nem 34mb patch is kein Raid drin



Post oben drüber lesen, außerdem sind es 21,1 MB.

Achso, mit dem 3.3.5a Patch sinds dann 34 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aggropip (30. Juni 2010)

Guten Abend liebe Genossen und Genossinnen     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarjin (30. Juni 2010)

Bis morgen 12 Uhr is ne lange Zeit^^! Ich sag 10 Seiten mehr...


----------



## Grushdak (30. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Post oben drüber lesen, außerdem sind es 21,1 MB.


Nee stimmt schon mit 34 MB, da gleich noch der Bugfix-Patch hinterherlädt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nymph (30. Juni 2010)

timinatorxx schrieb:


> ja hab auch schon "schweren froststoffverband" gelernt nur die server sind down und ich kann kein froststoff farmen -.-



immer dieses miese timing xD

naja, ich verabschiede mich für´s erste in sbettchen (bzw. vorn fernseh)...bis heut mittag (wow wird dann eh noch net gehn^^) 

ach und danke: -> magen *knurr* -_- (verdammte pizzavorstellung)


----------



## Arosk (30. Juni 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Nee stimmt schon mit 34 MB, da gleich noch der Bugfix-Patch hinterherlädt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaja, schon gesehen.


----------



## timinatorxx (30. Juni 2010)

Nymph schrieb:


> ach und danke: -> magen *knurr* -_- (verdammte pizzavorstellung)




haha ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so ich werde auch meine beiträge etwas zurück stellen grade gemerkt freundin hat neue unterwäsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MonsterLilly (30. Juni 2010)

> haha !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann aber "Husch, husch ins Körbchen!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (30. Juni 2010)

n abend genosse Aggropip


----------



## Grushdak (30. Juni 2010)

timinatorxx schrieb:


> haha !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und wie lange hat sie die schon, daß Du das erst jetzt bemerkst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*so 3.ter Versuch, in der "Sauna" zu schlafen*^^


----------



## timinatorxx (30. Juni 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Und wie lange hat sie die schon, daß Du das erst jetzt bemerkst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das frag ich lieber nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja ..... DND : ICH RAIDE DEN NEUEN DUNGEON JUHU !


----------



## Aggropip (30. Juni 2010)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> n abend genosse Aggropip



wenigstens einer der mich grüßt^^ naja .... Grushdak ist eh noch sauer auf mich   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timinatorxx (30. Juni 2010)

sry scheiß router reset btw edit


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (30. Juni 2010)

kein problem genosse ;D


----------



## Arosk (30. Juni 2010)

*grunz* nix zu beißen da



timinatorxx schrieb:


> sry scheiß router reset btw edit



Page war down


----------



## MonsterLilly (30. Juni 2010)

so, werde mir auch noch die zeit mit nem schönen mädchenfilm vertreiben.
eine wie keine!
aber was muss, das muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timinatorxx (30. Juni 2010)

MonsterLilly schrieb:


> so, werde mir auch noch die zeit mit nem schönen mädchenfilm vertreiben.
> eine wie keine!
> aber was muss, das muss
> 
> ...




aber nich das du albträume bekommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (30. Juni 2010)

> so, werde mir auch noch die zeit mit nem schönen mädchenfilm vertreiben.






warum musste ich grade an pr0ns denken?x)


----------



## Aggropip (30. Juni 2010)

MonsterLilly schrieb:


> so, werde mir auch noch die zeit mit nem schönen mädchenfilm vertreiben.
> eine wie keine!
> aber was muss, das muss
> 
> ...



der Film ist schön   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MonsterLilly (30. Juni 2010)

ich bin ein mädchen!
ich find das sogar toll...manchmal *schäm*


----------



## Arosk (30. Juni 2010)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> warum musste ich grade an pr0ns denken?x)



Weil die Banane krumm ist.


----------



## timinatorxx (30. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Weil die Banane krumm ist.




Oo oha du hast mein weltbild verändert .... AROSK 4 PRÄÄÄÄÄSIDENT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (30. Juni 2010)

> Die Wartungsperiode startet am Mittwoch um 7 Uhr morgens und wird gegen 11 Uhr vormittags beendet sein.



yay


----------



## MonsterLilly (30. Juni 2010)

So, bin dann wirklich mal weg.
Ein bisschen in meiner rosanen, plüschigen Prinzessinenwelt schwelgen und später die Nacht vom Prinzen auf dem weißen Schimmel träumen, der des Weges daher geritten kommt und mich errettet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*seufz*

Gute Nacht euch allen!


----------



## Scørpius86 (30. Juni 2010)

Kann mir jemand für die nächsten Stunden ein kostenloses MMO empfehlen, das man gleich zu zweit zocken kann, und das Spass macht (und auf keinen Fall RoM) ?
Durch meinen dämlischen Sonnenbrand ist an Schlaf nicht zu denken oO


----------



## Arosk (30. Juni 2010)

Scørpius86 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand für die nächsten Stunden ein kostenloses MMO empfehlen, das man gleich zu zweit zocken kann, und das Spass macht (und auf keinen Fall RoM) ?
> Durch meinen dämlischen Sonnenbrand ist an Schlaf nicht zu denken oO



Nö, aber ein RPG: http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/301531


----------



## timinatorxx (30. Juni 2010)

Jmd bock auf bfbc:2 ?


----------



## Aggropip (30. Juni 2010)

MonsterLilly schrieb:


> So, bin dann wirklich mal weg.
> Ein bisschen in meiner rosanen, plüschigen Prinzessinenwelt schwelgen und später die Nacht vom Prinzen auf dem weißen Schimmel träumen, der des Weges daher geritten kommt und mich errettet
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wünsche dir eine gute Nacht MonsterLilly   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (30. Juni 2010)

timinatorxx schrieb:


> Jmd bock auf bfbc:2 ?



Ich brauch jetzt erst mal was zu beißen, aber zu Faul zum kochen, MC hat zu und ansonsten kann ich nur meine Katze anknabbern.


----------



## ZAM (30. Juni 2010)

Grad noch die Ruby Sanctum-Items reingefummelt.
http://wowdata.buffed.de/
http://wowdata.getbuffed.com/

Momentan noch ohne erweiterte Daten und Tooltips, da die natürlich nicht gedroppt sind.

Hf.


----------



## timinatorxx (30. Juni 2010)

MonsterLilly schrieb:


> weißen Schimmel träumen




kein einhorn ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gute nacht


----------



## timinatorxx (30. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Grad noch die Ruby Sanctum-Items reingefummelt.
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/
> http://wowdata.getbuffed.com/
> 
> ...



GEH schlafen !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und schalte meine user news frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bitte


----------



## Aggropip (30. Juni 2010)

omg der Zam is ja auch da.... dann pass ich lieber auf was ich schreibe^^


----------



## ZAM (30. Juni 2010)

timinatorxx schrieb:


> GEH schlafen !!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin kein Redakteur (mehr) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zahnfee Inc. (30. Juni 2010)

Na ganz toll, dies scheinen ja nun alle Items zu sein. Habe bis jetzt nur ne unvollständige gesehen. Nun stellt sich mir eine Frage: Warum zum Geier gibt es kein Trinket das für Enhancer geschweige denn für Retris zu gebrauchen ist? Danke Blizz ey -.-


----------



## timinatorxx (30. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Redakteur (mehr)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja schätzelein dann klingelst du jetzt bitte den simon ausm bettchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder er is eh noch wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (30. Juni 2010)

zaaaaaaaaam




könnteste es nich so machen das die stats angezeigt werden wenn man mit der maus rüber geht?klicken nervt mit nem download im hintergrund -.-


----------



## Aggropip (30. Juni 2010)

Zam mach mal Stimmung    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erzähl mal deinen Lieblings Witz   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timinatorxx (30. Juni 2010)

Aggropip schrieb:


> Zam mach mal Stimmung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




zam ist nicht mehr da ich hab ihn ins bett geschickt !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aggropip (30. Juni 2010)

timinatorxx schrieb:


> zam ist nicht mehr da ich hab ihn ins bett geschickt !!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


och man^^ dann erzähl du deinen Lieblings Witz


----------



## xxdaxterxx (30. Juni 2010)

timinatorxx schrieb:


> zam ist nicht mehr da ich hab ihn ins bett geschickt !!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



SkandalxD


----------



## Re4liTy (30. Juni 2010)

was is der unterschied zwischen gemein und pervers ?


----------



## xxdaxterxx (30. Juni 2010)

Re4liTy schrieb:


> was is der unterschied zwischen gemein und pervers ?



Gibts da überhaupt einen?xD


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (30. Juni 2010)

die anfangsbuchstaben


----------



## Aggropip (30. Juni 2010)

Re4liTy schrieb:


> was is der unterschied zwischen gemein und pervers ?



ja komm erzähl^^


----------



## timinatorxx (30. Juni 2010)

Aggropip schrieb:


> och man^^ dann erzähl du deinen Lieblings Witz




Gildengespräch:

Spieler 1: "Was macht unsere Gilde eigentlich zu Weihnachten?"

Spieler 2: "Weihnachten? War da nicht Jesus First Kill?"

Spieler 1: "Nee, da war Jesus Spawn. First Kill war Ostern - kurz vorm Respawn!"


----------



## xxdaxterxx (30. Juni 2010)

Er weiß es bestimmt selber nicht und lässt uns jetzt alle dumm sterbenxD


----------



## Re4liTy (30. Juni 2010)

gemein ist:

10 kinder in einem eimer

pervers ist:

1 kind in 10 eimern...


okay kann net jeder drüber lachen, aber wenn mans hirn ausschaltet gehts.. ;-)


----------



## xxdaxterxx (30. Juni 2010)

timinatorxx schrieb:


> Gildengespräch:
> 
> Spieler 1: "Was macht unsere Gilde eigentlich zu Weihnachten?"
> 
> ...




hehe...wie geil^^


----------



## Zahnfee Inc. (30. Juni 2010)

Oh so wie ich grade sehe soll ja das Arp Trinket sogar besser sein von den Dps her als DV ( Hc ) für einen Retri. Ich finde trotzdem das sie sich was besseres hätten einfallen lassen können. Naja erstmal pennen gehen. Morgen ist auch noch ein Tag um sich mit sowas auseinanderzusetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxdaxterxx (30. Juni 2010)

Re4liTy schrieb:


> gemein ist:
> 
> 10 kinder in einem eimer
> 
> ...




das is aber jetzt echt mies


----------



## Aggropip (30. Juni 2010)

timinatorxx schrieb:


> Gildengespräch:
> 
> Spieler 1: "Was macht unsere Gilde eigentlich zu Weihnachten?"
> 
> ...



lol   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timinatorxx (30. Juni 2010)

Gehen zwei Nachtelfen im Brachland spazieren,auf einmal tauchen zehn Hordler auf und attackieren die zwei nachtelfen.
Sagt der eine Nachtelf:"Weg hier,bevor sie uns schnapen!!!"
Sagt der zweite darauf:"Warum? du bist elf und ich bin elf zusammen sind wir 22!"


----------



## Aggropip (30. Juni 2010)

timinatorxx schrieb:


> Gildengespräch:
> 
> Spieler 1: "Was macht unsere Gilde eigentlich zu Weihnachten?"
> 
> ...



lol   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ups doppel post   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxdaxterxx (30. Juni 2010)

nicht schlecht


----------



## Terminsel (30. Juni 2010)

Besucht die italienische Nationalmanschaft ein Waisenhaus. "Es war einfach schlimm, all diese traurigen und enttäuschten Gesichter zu sehen," sagte der sechsjährige Jamal danach.


----------



## ZAM (30. Juni 2010)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> zaaaaaaaaam
> könnteste es nich so machen das die stats angezeigt werden wenn man mit der maus rüber geht?klicken nervt mit nem download im hintergrund -.-



Tooltip-Generierung geht momentan net. Aber hab das Ganze nochmal schicker aufgeteilt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timinatorxx (30. Juni 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Besucht die italienische Nationalmanschaft ein Waisenhaus. "Es war einfach schlimm, all diese traurigen und enttäuschten Gesichter zu sehen," sagte der sechsjährige Jamal danach.




xDDXDDD


----------



## Arosk (30. Juni 2010)

Teffen sich zwei... einer kommt nicht.


Ein Ball rollt um die Ecke und fällt um.


----------



## timinatorxx (30. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Tooltip-Generierung geht momentan net. Aber hab das Ganze nochmal schicker aufgeteilt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ZAM !!! jetzt langt es aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das gibt 2 wochen hausarrest ! ich habe gesagt ab ins bettchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aggropip (30. Juni 2010)

timinatorxx schrieb:


> ZAM !!! jetzt langt es aber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aber echt mal Zam^^ oder antworte wenigstens auf meinen post^^


----------



## Tobias007 (30. Juni 2010)

Gibts hier eigentlich Personenn die Onkelz hören oder damals aufm lausitzring waren?


Mfg 

aus dem Totenreich


----------



## timinatorxx (30. Juni 2010)

*Stylische Lederjacke*
Diese "Lederjacke" von Belstaff verbindet modischen Style mit Funktion. Zahlreiche Taschen ihre praktischen Details überzeugen gleichzeitig mit ihrem schönen, körpernahen Schnitt.

Modell: Newrep
- Ein robuster Metallreißverschluss schließt die Jacke vom Bund bis zum Kragen
- Zusätzlich schließen die Messingdruckknöpfe zuverlässig die verdeckte Knopfleiste
- 2 seitliche Schubtaschen mit Reißverschluss verschließbar
- 2 Brusttaschen im Blaseblagstil mit Druckknöpfen verschließbar
- Sportliches kariertes Innenfutter
- 1 Innentasche
- ergonomische Schnittführung der Rückennähte
- verstärkte Ellenbogen und Schulterpartien
- Futterstoff: 100% Viskose
- Oberstoff: 100% Leder

Das 1924 in England von Harry Grosberg gegründete Label Belstaff, wurde zu dieser Zeit durch die 
neuartige Jackenausrüstung "Wax Cotton" bekannt. Eine für die damalige Zeit sensationelle Entwicklung, welche sowohl wasserabweisend als auch atmungsaktiv war. Eigenschaften, die lange Zeit besonders Motorradfahrer, Outdoorfreaks und die Army begeisterten. Der internationale Durchbruch als Modelabel gelang Belstaff durch Filme wie Aviatior, Blade und Batman Begins. Die Lederjacken erlangten mit Kultstatus. Aber auch, wenn einen Filme und Stars völlig kalt lassen sollten, diese Jacken begeistern durch hochwertigste Verarbeitung, beste Materialien und perfektes Design. Ein "must-have" auf das keiner verzichten sollte. BELSTAFF Stylische LederjackeMEHR DETAILS EINBLENDEN inkl. MwSt., zzgl. Versandkosten*statt 1.199,00 €* 950,00 €


...........................................

möchte mir die jemad kaufen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobias007 (30. Juni 2010)

ZAM, was hörst du eigentlich an Musik?


----------



## timinatorxx (30. Juni 2010)

Tobias007 schrieb:


> ZAM, was hörst du eigentlich an Musik?




er hat hausarrest also auch keinen kontakt zur außenwelt !


----------



## Terminsel (30. Juni 2010)

Drei Männer gehen durch einen dunklen Wald. Plötzlich erstrahlt ein helles Leuchten vor ihnen und eine gute Fee erscheint.
"Ihr habt mich gefunden und nun hat jeder von euch drei Wünsche frei."
Natürlich sind die Männer begeistert. Der erste fänt an: "Ich wünsche mir eine Frau, die total mein Typ ist und mich so liebt, wie ich bin!" Die Fee wedelt mit ihrem Zauberstab, und *plop* erscheint eine Frau neben ihm, die total sein Typ ist und sich sofort an ihn kuschelt.
Der zweite grinst und wünscht sich das gleiche. Auch bei ihm macht es *plop* und eine Frau erscheint, die total sein Typ ist.
Der dritte überlegt nicht lange und sagt: "Ich will, dass mein rechter Arm immer lustig rumwackelt! Der soll immer so lustigt rumwackeln!" *plop* Sein rechter Arm beginnt, lustig rumzuwackeln.
Der erste Mann ist mit seinem zweiten Wunsch dran und sagt: "Jetzt wünsche ich mir genug Geld, um mein Leben lang sorgenfrei zu leben!" *polp* erscheint eine Schatztruhe mit Wertpapieren, die ihn reich machen.
Der zweite Mann nickt, und sagt: "Ja, das will ich auch." Und auch vor ihm erscheint eine Truhe.
Der dritte Mann kann es gar nicht erwarten und brüllt: "Jetzt will ich, dass auch mein linker Arm lustig rumwackelt! Der soll immer lustig rumwackeln!" Und ab dann wackelt auch sein linker Arm immer lustig rum.
Beim dritten Wunsch überlegt der erste kurz und sagt dann: "Jetzt, wo ich eine Frau und Reichtum habe, will ich lebenslange Gesundheit." *plop* und schon fühlt er sich viel gesünder.
Der zweite meint: "Ja, das ist eine gute Idee!" Und nun geht es auch ihm gleich viel besser.
Aus dem dritten platzt es heraus: "Ich will auch meinen Kopf lustig rumwackeln haben! Der soll immer lustig rumwackeln!" Und darauf wackelt auch sein Kopf lustig rum.

Jahre später treffen sich die drei wieder und erzählen von ihren Erlebnissen. "Wisst ihr noch, wo wir die Fee getroffen haben?" fragt der erste. "Ich hab alles richtig gemacht. Ich bin glücklich verheiratet, gesund, habe Geld..:" Der zweite nickt. "Ja, mir gehts auch so. Meine Frau hat sogar kein Problem damit, wenn ich fremdgehe:"
Der dritte starrt sie aus seinem wackelnden Kopf an und gestikuliert mit seinen wackelnden Armen, als er sagt: "Ich glaub, ich hab mir Scheiße gewünscht."


----------



## Schiksterminator (30. Juni 2010)

Tobias007 schrieb:


> Gibts hier eigentlich Personenn die Onkelz hören oder damals aufm lausitzring waren?
> 
> 
> Mfg
> ...



Nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider war ich nicht dort kein Ticket mehr für bekommen. Die DvD steht bei mir im Regal.


----------



## sheamus (30. Juni 2010)

Frgae: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen frech und pervers??


----------



## Terminsel (30. Juni 2010)

Wer kann eigentlich von sich behaupten, dass er alle 2696 Seiten dieses Themas gelesen hat? *g*

[QUOTE =name 'sheamus']Frgae: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen frech und pervers?? [/QUOTE] Ich glaub, der war gerade schon mal.


----------



## sheamus (30. Juni 2010)

nee war ein anderer, hat mich aber an diesen erinnert:-)


----------



## Terminsel (30. Juni 2010)

Vermutlich bereue ich die Frage, aber... was ist der Unterschied?


----------



## Re4liTy (30. Juni 2010)

lol terminsel xD

wie geil is der denn... son stumpfes ende ^^


----------



## Terminsel (30. Juni 2010)

Re4liTy schrieb:


> lol terminsel xD
> 
> wie geil is der denn... son stumpfes ende ^^



Ja, ich find den auch geil, aber die wenigsten Leute, die ich so kenne, haben den kapiert.^^


----------



## sheamus (30. Juni 2010)

Du begegnest einer schwangeren Frau.
Frech ist, wenn du sagst:Guten Tag ihr zwei.
Pervers ist, wenn du beiden die hand gibst.


----------



## Re4liTy (30. Juni 2010)

ja den kenn ich auch =D


oder: warum essen kannibalen so gerne schwangere frauen?


----------



## Terminsel (30. Juni 2010)

Re4liTy schrieb:


> ja den kenn ich auch =D
> 
> 
> oder: warum essen kannibalen so gerne schwangere frauen?



Zwei zum Preis von einem?


----------



## Re4liTy (30. Juni 2010)

nein, wegen der kinderüberraschung und der extra portion milch ... ^^


----------



## timinatorxx (30. Juni 2010)

Re4liTy schrieb:


> nein, wegen der kinderüberraschung und der extra portion milch ... ^^




boha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terminsel (30. Juni 2010)

Re4liTy schrieb:


> nein, wegen der kinderüberraschung und der extra portion milch ... ^^



Das ist irgendwie... eklig.


----------



## Re4liTy (30. Juni 2010)

jioa... hirn ausschalten zum lachen ^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (30. Juni 2010)

Wer von euch kennt Supernatural? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terminsel (30. Juni 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Wer von euch kennt Supernatural?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehr gute Serie.


----------



## zerre (30. Juni 2010)

was ist erotisch und was ist pervers ?


----------



## progressivrockaa (30. Juni 2010)

Erotisch ist, wenn man eine Frau mit einer Feder solange kitzelt, bis sie zum Orgasmus kommt.
Pervers ist, wenn das Huhn noch dranhängt!


----------



## zerre (30. Juni 2010)

progressivrockaa schrieb:


> Erotisch ist, wenn man eine Frau mit einer Feder solange kitzelt, bis sie zum Orgasmus kommt.
> Pervers ist, wenn das Huhn noch dranhängt!



^this


----------



## timinatorxx (30. Juni 2010)

zam is wieder da ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na kannste nich schlafen ? 


jz issa wieder weg


----------



## Terminsel (30. Juni 2010)

timinatorxx schrieb:


> zam is wieder da ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du hast ihn sicher verschreckt. *fg*

Wollt ihr mal richtigen Blödsinn sehen? Aber bis zum Ende anschauen: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZ1M7AYqtOI


----------



## GHC (30. Juni 2010)

"HöküsPöküs" xDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Tobias007 (30. Juni 2010)

@schiksterminator


die DVD gibt nicht mal im Ansatz das Feeling wieder, das damals aufm Lausitzring war.



ONKELZ FÜR IMMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schiksterminator (30. Juni 2010)

Tobias007 schrieb:


> @schiksterminator
> 
> 
> die DVD gibt nicht mal im Ansatz das Feeling wieder, das damals aufm Lausitzring war.
> ...



Das ist wohl richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobias007 (30. Juni 2010)

Warst du jemals auf einem Konzert von den Onkelz?


----------



## Terminsel (30. Juni 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=batman+h%C3%A4lt+die+welt+in+atem&aq=0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sieT_Zvrc3s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frp9tTODdYw


Einfach nur geil! xD


----------



## Tobias007 (30. Juni 2010)

Kennt wer von euch Dragonforce?


Zur Info: Is ne geniale Metalband


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LjUiRIL3poA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



langeweile :/


----------



## Apokalypsos (30. Juni 2010)

WAS IST DAS FÜR EIN VIDEO????? ich kapier das nicht. was es nicht alles gibt!!! (hab das video ohne ton geguckt muss ich anmerken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Apokalypsos (30. Juni 2010)

hm, so n mist. jetzt kann kein wow spielen. da muss ich wohl oder übel ins bett gehen, endlich! D


----------



## Apokalypsos (30. Juni 2010)

N8


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

Apokalypsos schrieb:


> WAS IST DAS FÜR EIN VIDEO????? ich kapier das nicht. was es nicht alles gibt!!! (hab das video ohne ton geguckt muss ich anmerken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



.... du MUSST das video mit ton gucken xD das ist doch gerade das geile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der typ hat das tourette-syndrom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (30. Juni 2010)

Gerade Abiball zu Ende und nu: 4.30 Sonnenschein/24°C und nen Vogel vorm Haus, wie soll man da schlafen ?!? xD

Und die scheiß Server sind down -.- Blizzard hat den Tag zerstört^^.


----------



## Kerbe (30. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgäääään erst mal patch runtergeladen


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (30. Juni 2010)

n abend


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (30. Juni 2010)

lösch mich!ich bin überflüssig und doof!


----------



## Immortahlia (30. Juni 2010)

jau guten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich lad auch schon mal...
mist komm gerade von arbeit und hatte mich gefreut
ich vergess irgendwie immer den wartungs-mittwoch :/


----------



## Tobias007 (30. Juni 2010)

Gumo an alle...


*Kanne Kaffee in die runde stell*

*Zucker und Milch nachreich*


----------



## Kerbe (30. Juni 2010)

nehme mal en assi Frühstück kaffe und kippe


----------



## Tobias007 (30. Juni 2010)

Ohne Zeitung isses kein richtiges Assi-frühstück^^


----------



## Tobias007 (30. Juni 2010)

hört grad Poets of the Fall


----------



## Lovsky (30. Juni 2010)

Es gibt nen Patch den man schon jetzt runterladen kann? Wenn ich den Launcher starte is der "Spielen" Button grau....


----------



## Rawhide69 (30. Juni 2010)

also bei mir wurde der patchvorgang erstmal abgebrochen o.O

achja, moinsen


----------



## Rubinweapon (30. Juni 2010)

oh kommts sanktum doch schon heut..nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 free t10 für jederman!


----------



## Yiraja (30. Juni 2010)

patch kann man schon über n launcher saugen ansonsten ausm netz^^ ging aber scho heut morgen um 3 oda so


----------



## Rubinweapon (30. Juni 2010)

jo  warn ja nur 40 mb ganz easy


----------



## Kerbe (30. Juni 2010)

später glei mal raid gehen ausprobieren wie es ist


----------



## Yiraja (30. Juni 2010)

ich werd erst mal alle freunde adden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 realm und fraktions und spielübergreifend chatten ftw ^^


----------



## Tobias007 (30. Juni 2010)

Möchte wer Kaffee?

*Kanne Kaffee in den Raum stellt*


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

kalte chickenburger von gestern nacht OM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Rubinweapon (30. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> kalte chickenburger von gestern nacht OM NOM NOM NOM



gief!


----------



## Tobias007 (30. Juni 2010)

Zockt hier jemand neben WoW noch RoM?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

Rubinweapon schrieb:


> gief!



niemals! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tobias007 schrieb:


> Zockt hier jemand neben WoW noch RoM?



niemals! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rubinweapon (30. Juni 2010)

welch geistreicher post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thefreeman (30. Juni 2010)

Tobias007 schrieb:


> Zockt hier jemand neben WoW noch RoM?



Ja ich hab mal RoM gezockt fand es aber nicht so gut und bin dann bei WoW geblieben.
In RoM kommt man ohne Geld zu investieren nicht nicht weit.(das ist ein Minuspunkt!!)





Und jetzt zu diesen Mittwochsthreads: Man weiß doch eigentlich mind. 1 Tag vorher das am Mittwoch Serverarbeiten sind.
 	Das weiß man daher, dass es beim einloggbildschirm steht.
 	Habt ihr noch nie diesen Kasten in der linken oberen Ecke gesehn???? 0.o
 	Da steht doch immer ob und wann Serverarbeiten sind.


----------



## Failadin (30. Juni 2010)

Thefreeman schrieb:


> Ja ich hab mal RoM gezockt fand es aber nicht so gut und bin dann bei WoW geblieben.
> In RoM kommt man ohne Geld zu investieren nicht nicht weit.(das ist ein Minuspunkt!!)
> 
> 
> ...


Die Leute sind so fokussiert auf die schnelle Einfabe der Daten! Sprich sie lesen den Kasten nicht


----------



## Tobias007 (30. Juni 2010)

@ thefreeman

das kann ich leider nicht bestätigen.

Ich spiel in RoM nen Priester im High-LVL Content und hab noch nicht einen Cent für das Spiel ausgegeben.


Und ich bin in WoW auch recht gut dabei(11/12 im normalem Modus im 10er) und wir sind erst seit 3 wochen in ICC


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

Failadin schrieb:


> Die Leute sind so fokussiert auf die schnelle Einfabe der Daten! Sprich sie lesen den Kasten nicht



richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kriege das immer erst mit wenn ich mich nicht mehr einloggen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (30. Juni 2010)

Need Kaffee !!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobias007 (30. Juni 2010)

@Nighttauren

*kaffee reich*

mit milch und zucker?


----------



## Thefreeman (30. Juni 2010)

Tobias007 schrieb:


> @ thefreeman
> 
> das kann ich leider nicht bestätigen.
> 
> Ich spiel in RoM nen Priester im High-LVL Content und hab noch nicht einen Cent für das Spiel ausgegeben.



Hmm also ich kenne viele RoM Spieler die jeden Monat 10- 20 € ausgeben^^
Für Fusis usw...
 Es gibt auch VIELE Spieler die sich am Anfang ein Mount holen, weil man ist einfach schneller damit und kann die Quests schneller abgeben.


----------



## Tobias007 (30. Juni 2010)

man muss aber nicht zwingend geld für RoM ausgeben


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (30. Juni 2010)

Tobias007 schrieb:


> @Nighttauren
> 
> *kaffee reich*
> 
> mit milch und zucker?




Schwarz bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mag nicht in die Ubahn mit mehr Blut als Koffein in der Blutbahn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thefreeman (30. Juni 2010)

@Tobias007

Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobias007 (30. Juni 2010)

kein ding



*einmal kaffee schwarz reich*


----------



## Gliothiel (30. Juni 2010)

*Servierwagen mit Strudelvariationen, Semmeln, Marmeladen, Butter, Schinken, Wurst, Käse, weich gekochten Eiern, Kaffee und Tee und allem was zu einem ordentlichen Wiener Frühstück dazu gehört vor sich herschiebt und Raum betritt*

Guten Morgen Leute!


----------



## Fênríz666 (30. Juni 2010)

Ich versuch jetzt seit 10 minuten den patch zu laden und bei 70% wird der download button grau woran liegt das ?


----------



## Rubinweapon (30. Juni 2010)

Fênríz666 schrieb:


> Ich versuch jetzt seit 10 minuten den patch zu laden und bei 70% wird der download button grau woran liegt das ?



vllt weil er dann fertig is? ka.führ halt als admin aus.dann gehts


----------



## Fênríz666 (30. Juni 2010)

Und wie mach ich das ? ich mach das schon über den wow ordner 

Und normalerweise bloppt dann der updater auf was er nicht tut


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (30. Juni 2010)

Gliothiel schrieb:


> *Servierwagen mit Strudelvariationen, Semmeln, Marmeladen, Butter, Schinken, Wurst, Käse, weich gekochten Eiern, Kaffee und Tee und allem was zu einem ordentlichen Wiener Frühstück dazu gehört vor sich herschiebt und Raum betritt*
> 
> Guten Morgen Leute!




Du bist eingestellt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Fenriz666 bei mir hats Ohne Probleme funktioniert, wenn du Win 7 hast führ WoW mal als Admin aus

Rechte Maustaste auf WoW Launcher und dann "Als Administrator ausführen"


----------



## Thefreeman (30. Juni 2010)

Fênríz666 schrieb:


> Ich versuch jetzt seit 10 minuten den patch zu laden und bei 70% wird der download button grau woran liegt das ?



Bei mir gehts auch nicht weiter -.-


WoW Patcher meint immer: Die Datei "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Blizzard Entertainment\World of Warcraft\Uninstall.xml.temp" konnte nicht erstellt werden. 

Man das nervt schon wieder....


----------



## Rubinweapon (30. Juni 2010)

desktop WoW icon rechtsklicken als admin ausführen un schon gehts.^^


----------



## Fênríz666 (30. Juni 2010)

Hab ich gerade gemacht bei 70% steht der tracker antwortet nicht fängt ja wieder gut an


----------



## Rubinweapon (30. Juni 2010)

hatte keine probleme beim patchen also wenns bei mir klappt wieso sollte es bei anderen spielern aussnahmen geben?^^ meist liegts an der person vorm pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fênríz666 (30. Juni 2010)

Man beachte die leiste über dem download balken


----------



## Gliothiel (30. Juni 2010)

Na man soll sich ja das Leben versüßen so gut es geht und wenn ich hier schon in der Arbeit abhängen darf versuch ich wenigstens so ein wenig Freude zu verteilen.


----------



## Sharnazadh (30. Juni 2010)

bei mir liefs auch ohne Probleme, stresst euch nicht dauert eh noch bis 12 bis Server wieder da sind.


----------



## Thefreeman (30. Juni 2010)

Alsoo hab jetzt mal was schlaues gemacht^^ (als Admin ausführen)
Komischerweise gings jetzt sofort ohne Probleme.


----------



## Fênríz666 (30. Juni 2010)

Bei mir heißt es immer noch der tracker antwortet nicht


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (30. Juni 2010)

Thefreeman schrieb:


> Alsoo hab jetzt mal was schlaues gemacht^^ (als Admin ausführen)



Sowas aber auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gz das es geklapppt hat, was für ein Loot ist gedroppt ? XD


----------



## Fênríz666 (30. Juni 2010)

Wo kann ich den nachgucken ob der verfügbar ist ich hab jetzt 20mal als admin ausgeführt ?


----------



## xxardon (30. Juni 2010)

wtf 2700 seiten o.O gibt es einen längeren thread? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerbe (30. Juni 2010)

Hätte mal ne frage warum gehen Raids erst spät am Abend ?? ich schaffe kaum zu raiden weil früh raus Arbeiten

aber bitte mich jetzt nicht steinigen aud diese Frage


----------



## Glied (30. Juni 2010)

*Raum betritt* Morgen *gähn* bedient sich erstma an Gliothiel frühstück.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

xxardon schrieb:


> wtf 2700 seiten o.O gibt es einen längeren thread?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Nachtschwärmer


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (30. Juni 2010)

Kerbe schrieb:


> Hätte mal ne frage warum gehen Raids erst spät am Abend ?? ich schaffe kaum zu raiden weil früh raus Arbeiten



Was meinst du damit dass Raids erst spät Abends gehn? Die gehn immer solange du ne Gruppe hast.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

Kerbe schrieb:


> Hätte mal ne frage warum gehen Raids erst spät am Abend ?? ich schaffe kaum zu raiden weil früh raus Arbeiten



weil die meisten tagsüber in der schule oder auf der arbeit sind und abends halt freizeit haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xlania (30. Juni 2010)

Moin Moin @ All


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

Morgeeeen

*Kaffee und Brötchen hinstellt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gliothiel (30. Juni 2010)

Immer zugreifen beim Frühstück, dafür ist es da.

Aber ich hab mal ne Frage. Die Buffed Datenbank scheint ja aus Solidarität down zu sein. Oder es liegt daran, dass wir hier in der Arbeit nur IE6 benutzen dürfen, weeil unsere Schrottprogramme mit 7 und 8 nicht klar kommen.

Es gibt auf der Buffed Seite einen Beitrag über Attribut-Bonus und offiziellen Aussagen dazu. Unter dem Beitrag sind nette Bilder von Rüstungs-Sets. Das 8. Bild zeigt ein grünes Plattenset (zumindest laut Bildbeschreibung). Kennt jemand von Euch den exakten Namen für das Set? Ich würd mir das gern mit meiner Heil-Paladina aneignen.


----------



## Lúmea (30. Juni 2010)

Morgen leutz 

*Streck und sich nen kaffee einschenkt* 

Na dann wollen wir mal schauen ob wir heute wieder ordentlich raiden können ohne das dauernt die Server abschmieren. Wobei heute ist ja Patchday *kopf auf den tisch hau* stimmt ja hab ich vergessen also wieder kein ordentlicher raid heute 


*kaffee trink und abwart*


----------



## Terinder (30. Juni 2010)

Wird der HM vom Rubin Sanktum eigentlich sofort verfügbar sein, oder muss man ihn erst freischalten indem man den Boss 1x NH legt? Die haben ja keine gesonderte ID, wie bei PDK, oder?


----------



## Polysorbate (30. Juni 2010)

Morgen zusammen,
patch fertig nach 4min und 2x an der Kippe ziehen.
Können also die Server wieder hochfahren, ich wäre dann soweit:-)


----------



## Fênríz666 (30. Juni 2010)

Ich will ja nichts sagen aber ich kann den patch immernoch nicht downloaden


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

Fênríz666 schrieb:


> Ich will ja nichts sagen aber ich kann den patch immernoch nicht downloaden



ging bei mir auch erst net habs dann als Admin gestartet.


----------



## Kerbe (30. Juni 2010)

der downloader hat keine 3min gedauert fertig zur not kann man auch bei curse runterladen


----------



## Fênríz666 (30. Juni 2010)

wenn ich jetzt noch einmal höre als admin starten dann krieg ich hier echt die krise ich TUE dies seit 40 minuten pausenlos! und es geht nicht verdammte axt bei 70% ist schluss


----------



## Bif (30. Juni 2010)

20MB - wars das? Hatte gedacht das ist mehr und mein KrüppelDSL braucht wieder ewig dafür^^


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

Fênríz666 schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt noch einmal höre als admin starten dann krieg ich hier echt die krise ich TUE dies seit 40 minuten pausenlos! und es geht nicht verdammte axt bei 70% ist schluss



dann würde ich sagen lass Repair laufen wie es da auch in der Fehlermeldung steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achamenes (30. Juni 2010)

im rubinsanktum kann man, afaik, vor jeden boss entscheiden, ob man auf normal oder auf hc stellt


----------



## Terinder (30. Juni 2010)

Bif schrieb:


> 20MB - wars das? Hatte gedacht das ist mehr und mein KrüppelDSL braucht wieder ewig dafür^^




Naja, die Instanz ist ja glaub ich schon bei 3.3.3 implementiert worden. Daher wird der Grossteil des Patches wohl das Freundesystem sein


----------



## Fênríz666 (30. Juni 2010)

Ich starte das als admin dann läufts bis 70% und das wars wenn ich schnell genug bin kann ich den download button noch anklicken der ab70% grau wird und dann ist ende nichts geht weiter


----------



## Elitecamper (30. Juni 2010)

Mhm. Hab ich eigentlich richtig gelesen das die realms erst um 13uhr wieder verfügbar sind ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja werde mich auch ersmal nen Käffchen machen und ne zigarette rauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

wie gesagt lass Repair laufen dauert net lange und wenns fertig ist nochmal als Admin starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fênríz666 (30. Juni 2010)

Hab ich auch schon gemacht einfach überprüfen lassen kam keine meldung nichts dann als admin und es hängt immer bei 70%


----------



## xlania (30. Juni 2010)

Fênríz666 schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt noch einmal höre als admin starten dann krieg ich hier echt die krise ich TUE dies seit 40 minuten pausenlos! und es geht nicht verdammte axt bei 70% ist schluss



Windoof halt Ich habe mit meinem Apfel noch nie props beim Patchen gehabt eben so keine Dc´s usw :O
Aber es immer wieder nett euch schimpfen zu hören......


----------



## Sortexo (30. Juni 2010)

Elitecamper schrieb:


> Mhm. Hab ich eigentlich richtig gelesen das die realms erst um 13uhr wieder verfügbar sind ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Diesen Mittwoch werden alle europäischen Realms von 00:01 bis 12:00 Uhr nicht erreichbar sein.


----------



## Lúmea (30. Juni 2010)

Also ich hab mal bei mir in meinem Acc geschaut weil mich das mit den freunden ja mal interessiert hat und wisst ihr was ich gefunden habe? 

*World of Warcraft Connect* ermöglicht es Ihnen, _Web- & Mobilversionen_ des _Auktionshauses_ zu nutzen. 

Gehts noch? ich mein das kostet ja dann nochmal extra aber wofür zum Henker braucht das einer? 


Wenn ich was im AH verticken will dann geh ich online und fertig


----------



## Gliothiel (30. Juni 2010)

Bevor Fenriz nun ganz durchdreht schieb ich lieber den Frühstückswagen noch mal in die Mitte. Was ihr alles drauf findet könnt ihr ja nachlesen und ich will meine Frage nach dem Rüstungs-Set (8. Bild beim Beitrag über Attribut-Boni von der Buffed-Seite noch mal in den Raum werfen, scheint als letzter Beitrag auf der vvor-orherigen Seite untergegangen zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










PS: Ach ja Fenriz: Als Admin starten *grinst teuflisch*


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

xlania schrieb:


> Aber es immer wieder nett euch schimpfen zu hören......



ach sei doch ruhig mensch...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

xlania schrieb:


> Windoof halt Ich habe mit meinem Apfel noch nie props beim Patchen gehabt eben so keine Dc´s usw :O
> Aber es immer wieder nett euch schimpfen zu hören......



hehe glaub net das es was mit Windoof zu tun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nutzen glaubig noch die meisten Leute hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fênríz666 (30. Juni 2010)

du würdest auch schimpfen wenn du 40 minuten lang hoffst das der scheiß jetzt geht


----------



## Epicor (30. Juni 2010)

Is aber leider nur das Rubinsanktum.. hatte gehofft, dass schon das Pre-Event zu Cataclysm startet ^^ das wär nice gewesen.

Ma so ne Frage.. das Rubinsanktum.. is das höheres Niveau als ICC noch?


----------



## Tobias007 (30. Juni 2010)

Mir is langweilig.

hat wer bock auf ne runde WC3?


----------



## Re4liTy (30. Juni 2010)

Lúmea schrieb:


> Also ich hab mal bei mir in meinem Acc geschaut weil mich das mit den freunden ja mal interessiert hat und wisst ihr was ich gefunden habe?
> 
> *World of Warcraft Connect* ermöglicht es Ihnen, _Web- & Mobilversionen_ des _Auktionshauses_ zu nutzen.
> 
> ...




mimimim !!! ^^



hör auf dich aufzuregen... wenns net brauchst, nutz es nicht und sei still ^^


----------



## Mirmamirmo (30. Juni 2010)

Lúmea schrieb:


> Also ich hab mal bei mir in meinem Acc geschaut weil mich das mit den freunden ja mal interessiert hat und wisst ihr was ich gefunden habe?
> 
> *World of Warcraft Connect* ermöglicht es Ihnen, _Web- & Mobilversionen_ des _Auktionshauses_ zu nutzen.
> 
> ...



Ganz Deiner Meinung, aber glaub mir es gibt genügend die es nutzen.... Lass se einfach machen


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

Epicor schrieb:


> Ma so ne Frage.. das Rubinsanktum.. is das höheres Niveau als ICC noch?



nein genauso oder ein bisschen niedriger


----------



## xlania (30. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> hehe glaub net das es was mit Windoof zu tun hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



HeHe meinst das Prop sitzt vor dem Bildschirm?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fênríz666 (30. Juni 2010)

jetzt heißt es wieder der tracker antwortet nicht hier fliegt gleich definitiv was gegen die wand


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

Fênríz666 schrieb:


> jetzt heißt es wieder der tracker antwortet nicht hier fliegt gleich definitiv was gegen die wand



xD also ich hatte keine probleme ^^


----------



## xlania (30. Juni 2010)

Fênríz666 schrieb:


> jetzt heißt es wieder der tracker antwortet nicht hier fliegt gleich definitiv was gegen die wand



Bleib doch Locker die Sever sind eh noch net On und es wird auch noch dauern........ Also durchatmen und den Dingen auf den Grund gehn


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

xlania schrieb:


> HeHe meinst das Prop sitzt vor dem Bildschirm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja man weiss ja net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab nen Pc mit dem berühmten Windoof Vista und der macht keine zicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ne spaß bei seite dann weiss ich auch net was der für zicken da bei Fênríz macht.


----------



## Tobias007 (30. Juni 2010)

ich konnte den patch auch ohne probs laden


----------



## xlania (30. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> naja man weiss ja net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich will hoffen das er seinen Rechner noch net aus dem Fester befördert hat^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

ich habe das gefühl das die server mit sicherheit wieder mit starker verspätung on kommen >.<


----------



## Meredithe (30. Juni 2010)

Guten morgen ihr lieben *gähn*

Was hab ich verpasst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

*Kaffe hinstell und am Brötchen abbeiß*


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

deinstallieren und neu installieren *duckt sich *


----------



## xlania (30. Juni 2010)

Sortexo schrieb:


> scheint so als sei dein "ENDE" gekommen



Er ist einfach nen Flexibel


----------



## Tobias007 (30. Juni 2010)

Wünsche allen anwesenden ne angenehme ruh, da ich nu ins bett geh.


----------



## xlania (30. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> deinstallieren und neu installieren *duckt sich *



Ich Tippe vorher macht der Rechner nen Freiflug^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xlania (30. Juni 2010)

Tobias007 schrieb:


> Wünsche allen anwesenden ne angenehme ruh, da ich nu ins bett geh.



Moin Moin


----------



## Nydwyn (30. Juni 2010)

Epicor schrieb:


> Is aber leider nur das Rubinsanktum.. hatte gehofft, dass schon das Pre-Event zu Cataclysm startet ^^ das wär nice gewesen.
> 
> Ma so ne Frage.. das Rubinsanktum.. is das höheres Niveau als ICC noch?



Ruby 25er nh wird ilvl 271 sein und der Hardmode wird wie bei Arthas im Hardmode das ilvl 284 ausspucken..


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen zusammen ^^


----------



## Mandy041279 (30. Juni 2010)

Heute ist Mittwoch und die Server sind down.......na mal ehrlich.Das ist doch gut so denn......
 	DIE BUDE BRAUCHT NE REINIGUNG !!!

Das ist doch die ideale Zeit alles liegengebliebene zu erledigen. Die wäsche,das Geschirr, der Papier-
kram....
Gäbe es für manche keine Server die Mittwochs down sind so würde die wohnung vermutlich 
unter Quarantäne gestellt werden müssen ;-).


----------



## Fênríz666 (30. Juni 2010)

Ich sitz jetzt glaub ich hier ne stunde und versuch zu installieren hilfreich wäre dann der link zum curse download weil ich den nicht finde


----------



## pixeljedi (30. Juni 2010)

guten morgen @all

*gähn*


----------



## Gliothiel (30. Juni 2010)

Fênríz666 schrieb:


> Ich sitz jetzt glaub ich hier ne stunde und versuch zu installieren hilfreich wäre dann der link zum curse download weil ich den nicht finde




statt dich aufzuregen
dein Magengeschwür zum Platzen zu bringen
und vielleicht sogar deinen Rechner zu schrotten


versuch es mit google und beruhig dich. Ist ja schlimm was man da an Auswirkungen sieht. Ein Cold Turkey (wer nicht weiß was das ist, googelt danach) ist da gar nix im Vergleich.


Komm wieder runter, geh ne Runde im Park spazieren und erfreu dich der Sonne.


----------



## Fênríz666 (30. Juni 2010)

spuckt nichts aus hab ich auch schon vor 20  minuten versucht


----------



## Röhrrich (30. Juni 2010)

manchma hilft au antivir auszumachen. 

ich hatte au kei probs ging ratzifazi u des der drops war gelutscht


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

xlania schrieb:


> Iss doch so.... So langsam (Nein ich darf das net schreiben was Ich möchte)-----------
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich glaub ich kanns mir denken ^^

naja wie gesagt deinstallieren und neu installieren *duck* 


und welche Sonne bei uns ist es heute Bewölkt, aber total schwül 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sortexo (30. Juni 2010)

Fênríz666 schrieb:


> Ich sitz jetzt glaub ich hier ne stunde und versuch zu installieren hilfreich wäre dann der link zum curse download weil ich den nicht finde



ließ mal deine PM da haste das was du brauchst


----------



## DerHutmacher (30. Juni 2010)

Windoof mal neu gestartet?


----------



## Gliothiel (30. Juni 2010)

Bei uns strahlender Sonnenschein, derzeit 25 Grad und wir sollen heut um die 33 bis 35 bekommen.

Ich glaub ich frag meine Chefin ob ich lieber ins Freibad darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xlania (30. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> ich glaub ich kanns mir denken ^^
> 
> naja wie gesagt deinstallieren und neu installieren *duck*
> 
> ...




Also nähe Kiel ist hier und da mal ne Wolke der Rest PASST vom Wetter^^

Und ja es Juckt in den Fingern aber ne ne will kein Mecker bekommen^


----------



## Röhrrich (30. Juni 2010)

bei mir is au sau heiß sonne pur ich lieg auf balkonien u lass mich anbraten


----------



## Fênríz666 (30. Juni 2010)

pc neugestart drölftausendmal als admin ausgeführt im internet kann ich den auch nicht runterladen


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

Gliothiel schrieb:


> Bei uns strahlender Sonnenschein, derzeit 25 Grad und wir sollen heut um die 33 bis 35 bekommen.
> 
> Ich glaub ich frag meine Chefin ob ich lieber ins Freibad darf
> 
> ...



na dann schick mal ein bisschen Sonne rüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freibad wäre mal ne tolle Idee mit den Kids, aber der Haushalt ruft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

Fênríz666 schrieb:


> pc neugestart drölftausendmal als admin ausgeführt im internet kann ich den auch nicht runterladen



|
v



Sortexo schrieb:


> ließ mal deine PM da haste das was du brauchst



^
 |


----------



## Gliothiel (30. Juni 2010)

Fênríz666 schrieb:


> pc neugestart drölftausendmal als admin ausgeführt im internet kann ich den auch nicht runterladen



Dann hilft nur eins, geh zu jemand der was von dem Zeug versteht, denn offensichtlich machst du einen Anwendungsfehler immer wieder und wieder und hast dich schon so verrannt, dass du gar keine Chance mehr hast.

Ned bös sein, aber das klingt schwer nach DAU


----------



## Tpohrl (30. Juni 2010)

Fênríz666 schrieb:


> Ich sitz jetzt glaub ich hier ne stunde und versuch zu installieren hilfreich wäre dann der link zum curse download weil ich den nicht finde



Wie du meinst den Patch installieren?
Ich hab ihn mir grad über den WoW downloader gezogen, ging richtig fix und ohne probleme.
Man sollte natürlich den neuen downloader auch in der Firewall zulassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyel (30. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen!
 @ Fenriz hast du damals WOW regulär instaliert oder von einem anderen PC das spiel kopiert???


----------



## Bif (30. Juni 2010)

Leider ja.

Menschen die nicht denken wollen, zu faul sind es wirklich zu versuchen und nur nach der Hilfe anderer schreien haben es nicht anders verdient.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

http://wow.4fansites...oadspatches.php

gern geschehen

und jetzt beruhig dich bitte ^^


----------



## Fênríz666 (30. Juni 2010)

auf der seite versuche ich jetzt auch schon zu downloaden ich lande immer auf einer diablo fanseite


----------



## Bif (30. Juni 2010)

*zurücklehn, genieß und abwart*

Dusch Dich mal kalt, frühstücke und les Dir in Ruhe die ganzen "unkonkreten Hilfen" nochmal durch. Wenn Du immer noch nichts passendes findest, dann kannst ja gern zu unser aller Vergnügen weiter so jammern.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

Fênríz666 schrieb:


> auf der seite versuche ich jetzt auch schon zu downloaden ich lande immer auf einer diablo fanseite



und genau von der seite aus startet der download


----------



## Landray (30. Juni 2010)

Alos bis heute fand ich ehrlich gesagt den Mittwoch morgens Thread ganz unterhaltsam, aber heute Oo

Manachmal gehen Sachen am PC eben nicht wie sie sollten, warum......das weiß evtl der liebe Gott :-D

Und selbst wenns wirklich Verpeiltheit ist, kein Grund gleich jemanden zur Sau zu machen... 

btw, bei mir strahlender Sonnenschein und ja, bei mir hat das Patchen funktioniert :-)


----------



## Fênríz666 (30. Juni 2010)

nur gut das da nichts ist und sobald ich unten wow patch anklicke lande ich wieder auf der vorigen seite


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gUeeIjyI7QQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




SORRYY konnte es mir nicht verkneifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyel (30. Juni 2010)

Wenn du mir beantwortest ob du WOW normal Installiert hast oder von einem anderen PC kopiert hast kann ich dir vieleicht helfen!!
Kenne das Problem, wenn du es kopiert haben solltes dann fehlt eine bestimmte Datei um größere Patch´s zu installieren ich mache es dann immer so, das ich von meinem Freund die fertig installierten Patch Datein kopiere und drüber schreibe dann geht es immer!!! Wenn dir diese möglichkeit nicht zurferfügung steht muss du höchstwahrscheinlich so leid es mir tut WOW neu installieren!!!

Wenn du aber WOW normal Installiert hast weiß ich es auch net genau könntes es auch ausprobieren die fertig installierten Patch Datein von einem Kumpel oder so zu kopieren!!!


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

Fênríz666 schrieb:


> nur gut das da nichts ist und sobald ich unten wow patch anklicke lande ich wieder auf der vorigen seite



wenn ich da drauf klicke startet der download sofort :O dann kann ich dir auch nich mehr weiter helfen ...


----------



## Mortiescha (30. Juni 2010)

in neuem fenster öffnen versucht? so hat es letztendlich auch bei mir geklappt.


----------



## Legacy (30. Juni 2010)

hmm...leichtes suchtverhalten was manche hier an den tag legen...omg mein wow geht nicht oh nein ich kann vllt erst in 5 min spielen ....das ist die pure sucht mein rat deinstallieren nie wieder spielen und das ist ernst gemeint


----------



## Eltoro73 (30. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




Muhahaha...wie geil ist das denn^^


----------



## Bif (30. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> SORRYY konnte es mir nicht verkneifen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast mir gerade das Suchen abgenommen^^


----------



## Orthrus (30. Juni 2010)

Moin, moin liebe Gemeinde....

sonst ist es hier ja meist sehr relaxed, aber heute wirken einige recht aggressiv....
Die Hitze???


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juni 2010)

XD Der scheint seinen pc zu mögen...und ich wette der lernt gleich fliegen ^^


----------



## DerHutmacher (30. Juni 2010)

Boah Gottseidank nicht so heiss Heute x_X bzw..jetzt noch nicht, schönes Wetter -> Top, aber wenns zu heiss ist ist es einfach ekelhaft ^^
Vielleicht sollt ich irgendwann mal die Chance nutzen und zum Strand fahren, ich wohn seit 1 1/2 Jahren in Rostock und war erst 1x am Strand xD


----------



## Kerbe (30. Juni 2010)

so mal frühstücken und ps3 zocken bis server wieder on kommen


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> es hat ja auch niemand versucht zu helfen ....



Nein haben wir ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Fenriz

Am besten meldest du dich mal bei einem Kurs an wie funktioniert mein Pc


----------



## Eltoro73 (30. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen Community.

Ich stelle Euch mal Kaffee, belegte Brötchen, Muffins, Kekse und 3L Cola bereit.


----------



## Fênríz666 (30. Juni 2010)

Nö und von wegen extern downloaden ist auch nicht besser jetzt bekomm ich neue fehlermeldungen


----------



## Legacy (30. Juni 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Community.
> 
> Ich stelle Euch mal Kaffee, belegte Brötchen, Muffins, Kekse und 3L Cola bereit.



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Cola ist bei so einem Wetter sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralil (30. Juni 2010)

Fênríz666 schrieb:


> Nö und von wegen extern downloaden ist auch nicht besser jetzt bekomm ich neue fehlermeldungen



dann installier ma dein windows neu
ich habs eben gemacht und hat auch tadelos funktioniert ^^


----------



## Breoal (30. Juni 2010)

Moin
Cola am frühen morgen...
*Stellt eiskalte Schokomilch hin* voilà!!


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

so die Kekse sind weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## somnibell (30. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen@all, zieht mal alle fleissig dann brauch ich heute abend nach der Arbeit nicht so lange zum patchen


----------



## Eltoro73 (30. Juni 2010)

Würde ja gerne iwie helfen, aber ka, bis zur welchen Seite ich zurück blättern muss, um sein Problem zu lesen. Bringt mich jemand auf den Stand der Dinge? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mortiescha (30. Juni 2010)

mal erlich du willst gar keine hilfe, du willst hier nur deinen frust loswerden habe ich den eindruck, hier haben dir einige leute tips gegeben, die du dann fluchenderweise komentierst. das sie ja so sch*** sind... geh mal ne halbe bis ganze stunde off les ein buch mach dir einen tee und versuche es dann noch mal.

das ist echt nicht schön so. ich lese hier seit jahren und es hat immer spass gemacht aber heute ist es anders, ganz anders.


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

es ist heute mittwoch und patch 3.3.5 ist raus viel spaß mit rubinsanktum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwizzard (30. Juni 2010)

Habt ihr auch den Fehler beim einloggen, das die Verbindung nicht aufgebaut werden kann ?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

ich glaube langsam das problem sitzt vorm bildschirm O.O


----------



## Eltoro73 (30. Juni 2010)

Gwizzard schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch den Fehler beim einloggen, das die Verbindung nicht aufgebaut werden kann ?




Ist normal. Login-Server sind down. Warte mal bis 1200h ab^^


----------



## somnibell (30. Juni 2010)

Kann dich beruhigen, bin mit meinem Notebook auf der Arbeit und ich komm auch nicht rein wegen dem Verbindungsaufbau, aber das haben Wartungsarbeiten nunmal so an sich


----------



## Gwizzard (30. Juni 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Ist normal. Login-Server sind down. Warte mal bis 1200h ab^^



Ja meine Freundin hat mir nur irgendwas erzählt von Patch und FIrewall blabla...
Dachte wäre jetzt was im A... ^^


----------



## dlsimone (30. Juni 2010)

Gwizzard schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch den Fehler beim einloggen, das die Verbindung nicht aufgebaut werden kann ?




auch schon wach und mitbekommen?


----------



## Gwizzard (30. Juni 2010)

Wo steht eigentlich das der Patch heute eingespielt wird. Habe noch keine Hinweise gefunden das es für EU soweit ist.


----------



## Röhrrich (30. Juni 2010)

hihi wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil schau ma in die linke box was da steht also is dann logisch das du die meldung bekommst wenn kei login server on ist @ Gwizzard


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

Gwizzard schrieb:


> Wo steht eigentlich das der Patch heute eingespielt wird. Habe noch keine Hinweise gefunden das es für EU soweit ist.



wen wow öffnest musste den patch downloaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aylz (30. Juni 2010)

@fenriz: den satz hab ich nach 3 mal lesen grammatikalisch immer noch nicht verstanden, sorry. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw, ist das hier kein support forum... benutz das offizielle blizzard forum, und da gehts genauso ab falls einen das geil machen sollte oder so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten, kaffee machen und eine ruhige kugel schieben. Die Server gehen sowieso erst in 1-2h online, von daher ...


----------



## Gwizzard (30. Juni 2010)

Röhrrich schrieb:


> hihi wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil schau ma in die linke box was da steht also is dann logisch das du die meldung bekommst wenn kei login server on ist @ Gwizzard



Ja normal sind nur die Server down ...


----------



## nemø (30. Juni 2010)

Mein Downloader geht gar nicht mehr, bzw Launcher startet nicht, lädt dementsprechend nicht runter


----------



## Agabig (30. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen auch von mir ;=)
*Chicken Nuggets hinstell**und Kekse* 
Lg AgA


----------



## nekori (30. Juni 2010)

naja gut ne runde fappen frühstücken und bisschen relaxen dann sollten die server wieder on sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw is ja noch schön kühl momentan ;D yay


----------



## mattenowie (30. Juni 2010)

hi  fênríz666,

ich hatte gerade meine glaskugel herausgeholt und wollte schnell nachschauen welche fehlermeldung dir angezeigt wird. aber wie der teufel so will geht das mist ding genau in dem moment kaputt.

naja war son angebot von schaldi, 2 jahre garantie sind um und nu gibt es den geist auf. aber in 2 wochen haben die eine neue glaskugel im angebot, die hol ich mir dann und dann kann ich dir mit sicherheit auch helfen.

also hab ein bischen gedult.

ach mensch da hab ich ja gerade eine komische idee, schreib doch einfach mal hier im forum was du für eine fehlermeldung erhälst. ich weiss klingt komisch aber vieleicht funktioniert das ja.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

Agabig schrieb:


> *Chicken Nuggets hinstell*



:O

nehm ich


----------



## Orthrus (30. Juni 2010)

Das war ja nicht die Welt...

Patch-Vorgang abgeschlossen in 7 Min. 34 Sek.


----------



## Gliothiel (30. Juni 2010)

Fênríz666 schrieb:


> nichts troll nur weil ich nicht son computer spezialist bin wie du kleiner spinner musst hier nicht deine klappe so weit aufreißen




Nun, dann solltest vielleicht mal das Hirnkastel einschalten und das tun was man dir rät:

1. PM lesen
2. uns nicht für dumm verkaufen (siehe Goggle spuckt kein Curse aus)
3. Ratschäge annehmen und nicht rumflamen und im Zimmer wie Rumpelstielzchen rumhüpfen
4. cool bleiben, es ist noch gar ned sicher ob die server um 12 wieder da sind, wer oder was streßt dich denn so


----------



## somnibell (30. Juni 2010)

Ich finde euch echt süß zum Teil, wenn alles down ist sollte man kombinieren können das auch die Downloadserver down sind....ich denke ihr habt das Softcap von dem Attribut Geduld noch nicht erreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freelancer (30. Juni 2010)

DerHutmacher schrieb:


> Boah Gottseidank nicht so heiss Heute x_X bzw..jetzt noch nicht, schönes Wetter -> Top, aber wenns zu heiss ist ist es einfach ekelhaft ^^
> Vielleicht sollt ich irgendwann mal die Chance nutzen und zum Strand fahren, ich wohn seit 1 1/2 Jahren in Rostock und war erst 1x am Strand xD



wie blöd muß man sein da gibt es ein super FKK Strand allerdings weiß ich nicht ob es den noch gibt aber da hab ich mir mal derbe den Hintern Verbrand ^^ konnte damals aber nirgends anders Parken mit meinem Lkw aber es war eine schöne Aussicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber der weg zurück nach Dortmund war die Hölle mit der verbrannt kiste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also ich würde mal an den Strand gehen lohnt sich bestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

Gliothiel schrieb:


> Nun, dann solltest vielleicht mal das Hirnkastel einschalten und das tun was man dir rät:
> 
> 1. PM lesen
> 2. uns nicht für dumm verkaufen (siehe Goggle spuckt kein Curse aus)
> ...



die SUCHT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

afk brötchen holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis später


----------



## nekori (30. Juni 2010)

cya 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stimmt brötchen und croissants wären eine gute idee ;>


----------



## Eltoro73 (30. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> afk brötchen holen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Brigst mir nen Frikadellenbrötchen mit?


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

nekori schrieb:


> naja gut ne runde fappen



Du Ferkel! (:


----------



## dlsimone (30. Juni 2010)

_was ist es plötzlich so ruhig hier,ist ja langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Landray (30. Juni 2010)

Sind alle am Essen^^
Ist eigentlich eine fantastische Idee..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dlsimone (30. Juni 2010)

lalalalalalalaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juni 2010)

Ebend grinst mich mein Lehrer an, "Du bleibst jetzt nicht ernsthaft 5 stunden in der Schule, nur für die letzte stunde oder?",...ich hätte bleiben sollen


----------



## somnibell (30. Juni 2010)

Ich will auch frei haben...ihr glücklichen


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ebend grinst mich mein Lehrer an, "Du bleibst jetzt nicht ernsthaft 5 stunden in der Schule, nur für die letzte stunde oder?",...ich hätte bleiben sollen



Nur fuer die letzte Stunde? :O Da wuerd ich zuhause bleiben -hust- :b


----------



## Urinstinkt (30. Juni 2010)

Sind alle am Essen^^


Jup *Löffel ableck*

Für den kleinen Heißhunger...müller milchreis *schleichwerbung aus*

MfG


----------



## s0re (30. Juni 2010)

Morgen^^

*Kaffee&Toasthol* Jee, heute kommt das Rubinsanktum (Freeloot)^^


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Wie hoch ist die wahrscheinlichkeit das es im rubinsanktum auch wieder sowas gibt mit 3 adds wie bei satha ?;>


----------



## dlsimone (30. Juni 2010)

somnibell schrieb:


> Ich will auch frei haben...ihr glücklichen




tauschen ? allerdings müßtest du meinem kind die läuse vom kopf holen^^ was ist wohl besser


----------



## bexxter83 (30. Juni 2010)

@ Skald: Sehr hoch! Es wird definitiv 3 Minibosse geben.


----------



## Resch (30. Juni 2010)

Mh sitz hier auch mitn Laptop in der Berufsschule^^ Aber haben eh um 12 heut aus, das trifft sich gut..vielleicht sind dann die Server wieder on.


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Wirds also wieder sowas geben mit Mount und Titel und dem ganzen bipapo ?


----------



## Gliothiel (30. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> die SUCHT
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




stimmt, die hab ich vergessen, weil sie mich nicht so im Griff hat wie manch anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

ich weiss wohl das ich da heute nicht reingehen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jimbeàm (30. Juni 2010)

Hmm  Freeloot glaub ich ned unbedingt
Denke mal schwierigkeits grad wird ca. bei sindragossa liegen
Movement-Günters  werden bei Helion ihre Propleme haben


----------



## Seryma (30. Juni 2010)

Moin Moin & n' Gudn an alle! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich verweise mal alle Gelangweilten auf unser Machinima! -> Buffed-Thread von unserem Machinima "LFG"

Reingucken lohnt sich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, Seryma (Camerôn - Mannoroth)


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Ich mach gerade so nen bisschen sorgen das heut alle nur dareinstürmen und keiner icc oder pdk geht wollt doch heut mit meinem twink die 2 ids verbraten;(((


----------



## Kramak (30. Juni 2010)

Man muss alle Minibosse gelegt haben damit Halion kommt, habs aufm PTR scho durch, und... man ich habe hunger, muss aber noch fasten bist um 12, dann wird zusammen (20 Leute) zu Mittag gefuttert.


----------



## Legacy (30. Juni 2010)

ich weiß es passt vllt nicht ganz alles mit Hardcore Gilden zu vergleichen...aber etliche Top Gilden haben ihn direkt auf HC gelegt..ich denke nonhero wird für die mehrheit kein problem darstellen

jedoch wenn ich recht überleg gibts da kein "noob"-Ausgleichs Buff like in ICC mal sehen^^


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Ich mach gerade so nen bisschen sorgen das heut alle nur dareinstürmen und keiner icc oder pdk geht wollt doch heut mit meinem twink die 2 ids verbraten;(((



ich glaube die stürmen da alle rein und dann geht wieder nix ^^


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Beschreis nicht! so oder so siehts so aus würd mein fury twink wieder keine saurfang axt bekommen;/


----------



## arenasturm (30. Juni 2010)

jo......lass es 12 uhr werden.die server schmieren ab ^^
jemand von blackhand hier ? ich bau dann gleich ne gruppe fürs ruby ^^


----------



## bexxter83 (30. Juni 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Beschreis nicht! so oder so siehts so aus würd mein fury twink wieder keine saurfang axt bekommen;/



Naja, wenn Icc wieder Weekly ist, werden schon alle rein wollen. *Daumen drück*


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

<--- spielt auf blackhand und NEIN! ich will da heut nicht rein ;D


----------



## somnibell (30. Juni 2010)

dlsimone schrieb:


> tauschen ? allerdings müßtest du meinem kind die läuse vom kopf holen^^ was ist wohl besser



vote 4 Läuse


----------



## Fearzone (30. Juni 2010)

oh noez kein wow für mich heute WTF BBQ , habe einen Internet Stick im moment und 10gb schon verbraten leitung ist jetzt auf GPRS bis morgen 20mb download rate pro stunde ich gz mich gleich mal selber und renne gegen eine wand cya


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

bexxter83 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn Icc wieder Weekly ist, werden schon alle rein wollen. *Daumen drück*



was heißt wieder ??

wir haben immer Flicki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich glaub ein oder zweimal war erst Icc dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gliothiel (30. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> ich glaube die stürmen da alle rein und dann geht wieder nix ^^




Wäre ja nix Neues.

Neu wäre wenn mal alles klaglos flutschen würde.

*Gleitmittelchens verteilt und grinsend wartet*


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Icc war auf Blackhand 2mal weekly;/


----------



## arenasturm (30. Juni 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> <--- spielt auf blackhand und NEIN! ich will da heut nicht rein ;D




ach ^^ hab dich nich so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gilde?^^


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Immoment Gildenlos hab aber heut abend proberaid


----------



## arenasturm (30. Juni 2010)

heut abend? am patchday ^^ have fun xD


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mir den Termin auch nicht ausgesucht wurde mir so gegeben;( btw hast meine pm bekommen ?;>


----------



## jimbeàm (30. Juni 2010)

ich wär ja mal für mally  hatten wir auf kargath noch ned
hätte noch paar twinks die den helden titel noch ned haben(will ja keiner mehr rein sonst)^^


----------



## arenasturm (30. Juni 2010)

jo gerade beantwortet^^


----------



## arenasturm (30. Juni 2010)

jo gerade beantwortet^^


----------



## arenasturm (30. Juni 2010)

argh sry für doppelpost -.-


----------



## Varitu (30. Juni 2010)

*Keksnehm*

Bin gespannt aufs RS. 
Wirds wieder Titel geben wie bei Obsi für die Firstkills?

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

jimbeàm schrieb:


> ich wär ja mal für mally hatten wir auf kargath noch ned
> hätte noch paar twinks die den helden titel noch ned haben(will ja keiner mehr rein sonst)^^



ich werd immer für verrückt erklärt ^^

Ich mag Maly total gerne schreib dann auch immer 

ach ist das net ein schöner Drache den als Reittier haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die verfluchen mich schon immer weil ich mich dann so freue ist genau wie mit Ocu das ist die beste Ini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arenasturm (30. Juni 2010)

maly is pervers ^^ hab diese woche die weekly mit allen chars sein lassen deswegen... bin da einmal mit allen drin gewesen wegen des archievments,das reicht^^


----------



## Fearzone (30. Juni 2010)

1. Occu ist die beste ini geht verdammt schnell und gibt am meisten marken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Für Maly würd ich immer grp mit dem Grund Titel holen suchen geht eigentlich so immer was , gibt einfach zu viele die den nicht haben weil maly ned down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Können gern tauschen haben jetzt glaub 2mal maly innerhalb von kurzen abständen gehabt


----------



## jimbeàm (30. Juni 2010)

stimmt ocu ist lustig
15 min durch und 8 marken+chance auf drachen


----------



## Kramak (30. Juni 2010)

Philine da scheinen die anderen recht zu haben^^ keiner mag diese inis

btw Heavy Metal Heaven von U.D.O. Rockt einfach nur!


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

somnibell schrieb:


> Ich finde euch echt süß zum Teil, wenn alles down ist sollte man kombinieren können das auch die Downloadserver down sind....ich denke ihr habt das Softcap von dem Attribut Geduld noch nicht erreicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die downloadserver sind nicht down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

Kramak schrieb:


> Philine da scheinen die anderen recht zu haben^^ keiner mag diese inis
> 
> btw Heavy Metal Heaven von U.D.O. Rockt einfach nur!



ICH LIEBE SIE 

muahahahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

U.D.O rockt generell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bexxter83 (30. Juni 2010)

Bei uns war Icc die letzten 2 Wochen hintereinander Weekly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith sagt: U.D.O. ist tollo^^


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

naja ich geh dan erstmal frühstücken bis gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kramak (30. Juni 2010)

Frühstück :'( will au, aber darf nit -.-


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

will icc als weekly jetzt! die blöden pdk waffen nerven beim warri;(


----------



## Fearzone (30. Juni 2010)

Maly ist low man muss sich echt fragen was mit der WoW Gemeinschaft passiert ist wenn solche Faceroll Phasen wie die 3. bei Maly, die leute abschrecken ... ich vermisse BC , und selbst da haben ja viele geheult es sei zu einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ja ich spiele erst seit BC kann jetzt aber die leute verstehen die sich dazumals aufgeregt haben geht mir jetzt gleich muss ich sagen .... SCHADE IST ES BBQ


----------



## Gwizzard (30. Juni 2010)

Hat jemand eine Liste vom Loot der neuen Instanz ?


----------



## Fearzone (30. Juni 2010)

BTW so ne frage am rande weiss einer zufällig grad wie gross der Patch ist in MB ? 

Wäre schön wenn mir das jmd sagen könnte Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kramak (30. Juni 2010)

Schau mal auf mmo-champion.com da ist ne liste, aber ob sie vollständig ist kann keiner sagen


----------



## Murgul5 (30. Juni 2010)

Warum habe ich das Gefühl, dass der Patch wieder länger braucht als 12 Uhr?^^
Die Mitarbeiter wissen doch, dass sie länger brauchen um das ganze draufzuspielen. Ich glaub die wollen, dass die Leute ab 12 Uhr vor dem PC sitzen und versuchen sich einzuloggen und enttäuscht feststellen zu müssen, dass es doch noch länger dauert.

Ich geh auch mal Frühstücken^^


----------



## jimbeàm (30. Juni 2010)

bc hatte schon nen paar knackige heros
am geilsten war aber classic  strath. vor dem nerv da bist selbst mit damaligem top equip stundenlang gewiped


----------



## .Blôôdy. (30. Juni 2010)

Wird ned lang dauern patch selber is ja nur 34mb groß


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Ich wette es wird keiner diese blöde real id nutzen und genau wegen diesem feature dauern die wartungsarbeiten bestimmt länger;(


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Ich wette es wird keiner diese blöde real id nutzen und genau wegen diesem feature dauern die wartungsarbeiten bestimmt länger;(


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

sry doppelpost;/


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

Kramak schrieb:


> Frühstück :'( will au, aber darf nit -.-



why darfste den nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arenasturm (30. Juni 2010)

tag der doppeposts^^


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

sry doppelpost :/


----------



## Sapz (30. Juni 2010)

Vermutlich hast du Recht....
Ich hoffe trotzdem auf 12 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fearzone (30. Juni 2010)

ja bei mir dauern 34mb ca 1.5h ^^  

oh man ich affe hätte ich doch mal auf den traffic geachtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (30. Juni 2010)

Welches EQ braucht man denn für 10er normal?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timelchen (30. Juni 2010)

/push/

Mal wieder Mittwoch^^


----------



## .Blôôdy. (30. Juni 2010)

ahhh... bevor man sich einloggen kann müsst ihr ins battle.net und die neuen vereinbarungen akzeptieren sonst wird der login server für euch nicht aktiviert... grad rausgefunden ^^


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Ich habs angenommen und trotzdem heißt es immernoch verbindung konnte nicht aufgebaut werden bla bla bubb


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> ahhh... bevor man sich einloggen kann müsst ihr ins battle.net und die neuen vereinbarungen akzeptieren sonst wird der login server für euch nicht aktiviert... grad rausgefunden ^^



dann werden wieder 8000 threads eröffnet wenn die server oben sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich nur nicht so Faul wäre zum nachpatchen(3.0.2-3.3.5) könnt ich nu auch meckern das ich den patch nich installiert kriege xD


----------



## .Blôôdy. (30. Juni 2010)

wer lust cs zu spielen archivments hohlen und so x'D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2010)

Moinsen

Ist denn heute schoooooooon wieder Mittwoch ?????????


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## somnibell (30. Juni 2010)

Also bei wow.4fansites.de 34 MB, 4 Minuten

obwohl ich mich gerade frage, wie kann man offiziell über die wow seite patchen wenn die verbindung nicht aufgebaut werden kann? *Erklärbär need*

Edit: gar nicht, aber wenn die Verbindung funzt dann schon*selbst erklär*


----------



## Kramak (30. Juni 2010)

dudubaum schrieb:


> why darfste den nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich darf nit weil ich um 12 scho genug in mich reinhauen darf XD Gruppen Mittagessen als Abschluss und das wird ne Menge sein. 
So ich mache mich dann auch mal aufn weg, müssen noch alles vorbereiten. Also guten Hunger an alle und Rock on!


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

Mindadar hattest du nich gestern oder vorgestern ka sone signatur mit ganz vielen bandnamen drin? wo oder wie hast du die gemacht? die sah cool aus ^^


----------



## DerHutmacher (30. Juni 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Welches EQ braucht man denn für 10er normal?



/push ^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

DerHutmacher schrieb:


> /push ^^



pdk equip würde ich mal sagen ... die sachen haben nen itemlevel von 258


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> Mindadar hattest du nich gestern oder vorgestern ka sone signatur mit ganz vielen bandnamen drin? wo oder wie hast du die gemacht? die sah cool aus ^^



Ja hatte ich aber die dürfen wir hier nicht haben weil sie zu groß ist...*mecker schimpf*
Und machen kann man sich die bei lastfm unter diesem link hier
http://lastfm.dontdrinkandroot.net/
ABER 
Nicht hier im forum...sonnst wirst auch doof angemacht von nem mod :x




Edit: juhu von der 88 weg in meiner beitragszahl


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Ja hatte ich aber die dürfen wir hier nicht haben weil sie zu groß ist...*mecker schimpf*
> Und machen kann man sich die bei lastfm unter diesem link hier
> http://lastfm.dontdrinkandroot.net/
> ABER
> ...



okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich danke dir ... mal gucken irgendwas kann ich damit schon anfangen ^^


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß nicht was ich in den 1 1/2 stunden machen soll:<


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juni 2010)

Werd mir als nächstes ne kleine playlist einbauen mit den letzten 10 gehörten liedern ^^ und wenn da wer meckert kommt er einfach auf meine ignore :X


----------



## xontroulis (30. Juni 2010)

Hey Leute,
so habe mir fuer heute alles frei gehalten. Keine Lerngruppen fuer die Pruefungsvorbereitung nur Gym heute Abend, aber Sport muss auch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wuerde mal gerne eine Frage stellen. Ich habe hier etwas ueber einen hc Modus gelesen und so stellt sich bei mir die Frage, wie man den herbeifuehrt. Ist das wie bei Obsi 3D zb geregelt oder wie in ICC das man den normal gelegt haben muss und der Raid dann in hc umgestellt werden kann.


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Ich bin mir nichtmal sicher ob es das ganze auch auf hero gibt


----------



## Zodttd (30. Juni 2010)

Boah McDonalds ist doch so dreist...
Da hat man vormittags schon Nichts zu tun weil Blizzard die Server vergewaltigt und kann genau eine Person auftreiben, die für ein vormittagliches Mc´s-Massaker zu haben ist, kommt da an und dann: "Ja, leider haben wir bis 10:30 nur Frühstück, aber sie können gerne 15 Minuten warten, dann mach ich ihnen ihr Menü" als die Olle dann auch noch patzig wurde als ich gefragt hab, warum das nicht jetzt schon ginge bin ich auf die andere Straßenseite zu Burgerking gegangen...

Echt, wenn die WoW-Server offline sind und man Ferien hat und nochnicht im Urlaub ist hat man nur Probleme.. und dafür mache ich Blizzard verantwortlich!


----------



## jimbeàm (30. Juni 2010)

hero kommt soweit ich weiß mit nem späteren patch
denke aber es wird so sein wie icc das einer dabei sein muss der den boss auf norm. gelegt hatt


----------



## jimbeàm (30. Juni 2010)

hero kommt soweit ich weiß mit nem späteren patch
denke aber es wird so sein wie icc das einer dabei sein muss der den boss auf norm. gelegt hatt


----------



## arenasturm (30. Juni 2010)

lol wieso gibts heut soviele doppelposts ?^^


----------



## jimbeàm (30. Juni 2010)

upps   sry für doppelpost^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

jetzt warten wir hier alle noch 1 1/2 stunden und dann kommt die meldung das die wartungsarbeiten bis 17uhr dauern xD


----------



## _Raziel_ (30. Juni 2010)

somnibell schrieb:


> Also bei wow.4fansites.de 34 MB, 4 Minuten
> 
> obwohl ich mich gerade frage, wie kann man offiziell über die wow seite patchen wenn die verbindung nicht aufgebaut werden kann? *Erklärbär need*
> 
> Edit: gar nicht, aber wenn die Verbindung funzt dann schon*selbst erklär*



Der Patch war heute bereits ab 00:01 Uhr auf den Patchservern. Demnach konnten die Patch-Seiten im Netz seit heute Früh die Daten herunterladen und auf ihren Seiten anbieten.
Persönlich hab ich um 1:00 Uhr probiert, WoW nochmals zu starten und der Patch wurde innert 2 Minuten hinuntergeladen. Ab ca. 3 Uhr gingen dann, wie angekündigt auch die anderen Forumsserver offline und damit auch die Patchserver. Seither kanns zu Problemen mit dem herunterladen führen.
Keine Sorge. Jeden Mittwoch gibts dieselben Probleme und jeden Mittwoch wurden sie behoben. Am Donnerstag dann selber regt sich keiner mehr darüber auf.
Auch die US-Server werden das Ruby Sanctum nicht vor uns öffnen, damit jeder die gleichen Chancen auf den First-Kill hat.

Wobei ich auch hier darauf aufmerksam machen muss, dass es wohl zu verschiedenen Problemen während der ersten Stunde kommen kann. Die Regel bleibt dieselbe: "Never Play on Patch Day!". Wer den First-Kill holen muss, muss sich wohl oder übel mit den Problemen rumschlagen.

Ich zumindest werde auf Kargath einen 10er starten und das Ruby Sanctum nach dem Öffnen betreten. Wer mitkommen will, soll sich sich um die Mittagszeit einloggen.
Auf eines muss ich bestehen... Geduld! Es kann vorkommen, dass wir rausfliegen, dass einige Bosse nicht so funktionieren, wie geplant oder wir wipen.... Geduld!

LG


----------



## xontroulis (30. Juni 2010)

Ah ok, ja faende ich auch gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arenasturm (30. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> jetzt warten wir hier alle noch 1 1/2 stunden und dann kommt die meldung das die wartungsarbeiten bis 17uhr dauern xD



omg : /


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Boah McDonalds ist doch so dreist...
Da hat man vormittags schon Nichts zu tun weil Blizzard die Server vergewaltigt und kann genau eine Person auftreiben, die für ein vormittagliches Mc´s-Massaker zu haben ist, kommt da an und dann: "Ja, leider haben wir bis 10:30 nur Frühstück, aber sie können gerne 15 Minuten warten, dann mach ich ihnen ihr Menü" als die Olle dann auch noch patzig wurde als ich gefragt hab, warum das nicht jetzt schon ginge bin ich auf die andere Straßenseite zu Burgerking gegangen...

Das ist nicht so schlimm aber wie toll ist das wenn du morgens bock auf nen Menü hast auf irgendeiner raststätte in der pampa bist wo es nen Mcdoof gibt und dann kriegst du nur dieses blöde frühstück


----------



## bighead08 (30. Juni 2010)

Doppelpost sind heute ja echt beliebt


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

arenasturm schrieb:


> omg : /



erinner dich nur mal an patch 3.2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juni 2010)

Muha ich find diese scheiss playlist nicht -.-


----------



## arenasturm (30. Juni 2010)

psst^^ ich glaube an das gute im menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zwirbel (30. Juni 2010)

lol wo gibts denn burgerking und mc donalds an einer stelle ?


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juni 2010)

Erfurt zb ist Burgerking nur 2-3 Minuten von Mac Doof entfernt ^^


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

Zwirbel schrieb:


> lol wo gibts denn burgerking und mc donalds an einer stelle ?



Bei uns in Duisburg z.b (: Man kommt von der Bahnhaltestelle aus direkt an Medi max vorbei, ein stueck weiter ist Mecces, und direkt daneben BurgerKing (: Rivalen pur.


----------



## arenasturm (30. Juni 2010)

Zwirbel schrieb:


> lol wo gibts denn burgerking und mc donalds an einer stelle ?



autobahn....innenstadt...etc^^


----------



## Karcharoth (30. Juni 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Boah McDonalds ist doch so dreist...
> Da hat man vormittags schon Nichts zu tun weil Blizzard die Server vergewaltigt und kann genau eine Person auftreiben, die für ein vormittagliches Mc´s-Massaker zu haben ist, kommt da an und dann: "Ja, leider haben wir bis 10:30 nur Frühstück, aber sie können gerne 15 Minuten warten, dann mach ich ihnen ihr Menü" als die Olle dann auch noch patzig wurde als ich gefragt hab, warum das nicht jetzt schon ginge bin ich auf die andere Straßenseite zu Burgerking gegangen...
> 
> Das ist nicht so schlimm aber wie toll ist das wenn du morgens bock auf nen Menü hast auf irgendeiner raststätte in der pampa bist wo es nen Mcdoof gibt und dann kriegst du nur dieses blöde frühstück



Das Leben ist hart, ne?


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Ja das leben wird sogar noch härter wenn man so blöde nu metal bands wie slipknot hört und Mcdoof und würgerking an der gleichen stelle gibts bei mir in der gegend in Haan und in Düsseldorf:>


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

Zwirbel schrieb:


> lol wo gibts denn burgerking und mc donalds an einer stelle ?



in rehren an der autobahn ... 



Mindadar schrieb:


> Muha ich find diese scheiss playlist nicht -.-



http://www.lastfm.de/tools/charts ?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> blöde nu metal bands wie slipknot






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orthrus (30. Juni 2010)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Auch die US-Server werden das Ruby Sanctum nicht vor uns öffnen, damit jeder die gleichen Chancen auf den First-Kill hat.



Die Gilde Premonition vom Server Sen'jin (US) hat sich den "World Firstkill" gesichert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (30. Juni 2010)

Zwirbel schrieb:


> lol wo gibts denn burgerking und mc donalds an einer stelle ?



Monheim am Rhein.
Genau gegenüber.


Ja Slipknot ist schon kacke.
Da hör ich lieber Crossover oder Screamo.


----------



## Karcharoth (30. Juni 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Ja das leben wird sogar noch härter wenn man so blöde nu metal bands wie slipknot hört und Mcdoof und würgerking an der gleichen stelle gibts bei mir in der gegend in Haan und in Düsseldorf:>



Uuuuuh, mal ganz geschmeidig bleiben. Kann ja nicht jeder Roland Kaiser hören.


----------



## Karcharoth (30. Juni 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Ja das leben wird sogar noch härter wenn man so blöde nu metal bands wie slipknot hört und Mcdoof und würgerking an der gleichen stelle gibts bei mir in der gegend in Haan und in Düsseldorf:>



Uuuuuh, mal ganz geschmeidig bleiben. Kann ja nicht jeder Roland Kaiser hören.


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

Zwirbel schrieb:


> lol wo gibts denn burgerking und mc donalds an einer stelle ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rot ist BurgerKing, Blau Mecces ^^


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Ich mag halt keinen Nu Metal ;O ich bevorzuge doch lieber richtigen metal


----------



## Karcharoth (30. Juni 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Ich mag halt keinen Nu Metal ;O ich bevorzuge doch lieber richtigen metal



z.b.?


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Ich sitze hier in einem Morbid Angel shirt und höre die neue Belphegor und dirket über meinem Pc hängen 2 Poster eins von Dismember und eins von Obituary noch fragen ?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Ich sitze hier in einem Morbid Angel shirt und höre die neue Belphegor und dirket über meinem Pc hängen 2 Poster eins von Dismember und eins von Obituary noch fragen ?



noch nie von denen gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (30. Juni 2010)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen!

Hab gerade auf der Arbeit angerufen und meinen Urlaub um eine Woche verlängert. Wahoooo, Laune ist noch besser als das Wetter.

Hitze und Urlaub haben mein Hirn schon recht weichgespült, die Gespräche, die aus dem Frisörladen zu mir auf die Dachterrasse dringen, tun ihr übriges ("letztens war eine Kundin hier die hatte den, Mensch wie heiß der... der von wer-wird-Millionär..." "Jauch" "ja, der Jauch. Der kam ihr mit verschwitztem Shirt beim Joggen entgegen. Da am See, woa auch wohnt." "Ja, den Jauch sieht man hier ja gelegentlich, aber beim Joggen hab ich den noch nicht gesehen." "Du gehst auch joggen?" "Nee" *schnipp* *schnapp* *föhn* "Der Joop ist mir vor kurzem....").

Noch ne Woche Urlaub hinten dran und mein IQ sinkt auf Zimmertemperatur.

Mal ne Frage... wann sollen die Server planmäßig wieder spielbar sein? Ja steinigt mich. Bin nicht mehr so recht auf dem Laufenden. PC an, Ahune umhauen, PC aus.


----------



## Zodttd (30. Juni 2010)

Hey Leute das Forum hier ist kaputt.
Guckt mal die Zitate, die vor ein paar Minuten geschrieben wurden sollen von vor 40 Minuten sein.
SCHÜLERVZ IST UNNNÖÖÖTIG, ups, falscher Text.


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Nu Metal fans...ppf ;D


----------



## Fearzone (30. Juni 2010)

Mc Donald's suxx's hard...... n Steak und Bier das ist ein Frühstück


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juni 2010)

Sooo ma schauen obs klappt ^^


----------



## Karcharoth (30. Juni 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Ich sitze hier in einem Morbid Angel shirt und höre die neue Belphegor und dirket über meinem Pc hängen 2 Poster eins von Dismember und eins von Obituary noch fragen ?



Ne alle fragen beantwortet. Ich hab schon befürchtet du bist einer von denen die unter richtigen Metal Nightwish o.ä. verstehen, xD


----------



## Röhrrich (30. Juni 2010)

jo erfurt weimarische str. BK u Mc dingens aber nicht unmittelbar nebeneinander zu fuß nen bissle watscheln mitn mount 2 min


----------



## Zodttd (30. Juni 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Ich sitze hier in einem Morbid Angel shirt und höre die neue Belphegor und dirket über meinem Pc hängen 2 Poster eins von Dismember und eins von Obituary noch fragen ?



Ja: Muss man die kennen?


----------



## somnibell (30. Juni 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Ich sitze hier in einem Morbid Angel shirt und höre die neue Belphegor und dirket über meinem Pc hängen 2 Poster eins von Dismember und eins von Obituary noch fragen ?



Ja, welche Farbe hat deine Boxershorts und sind da niedliche, kleine Schäfchen drauf*g*?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eloquia (30. Juni 2010)

Steht bei Euch auch "Die Verbindung konnte nicht aufgebaut werden. Bitte versuchen Sie es später wieder."?

Denn sonst, wenn ich mich versuche während den Wartungsarbeiten einzuloggen, wird mir die Auswahl eines einzigen Realms namens "Entwicklung"(, auf den ich mich aber nicht einloggen kann,) angezeigt.


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Nene ich weiß schon da zu unterscheiden ;D


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

Eloquia schrieb:


> Steht bei Euch auch "Die Verbindung konnte nicht aufgebaut werden. Bitte versuchen Sie es später wieder."?



japp wird bei allen angezeigt


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juni 2010)

Röhrrich schrieb:


> jo erfurt weimarische str. BK u Mc dingens aber nicht unmittelbar nebeneinander zu fuß nen bissle watscheln mitn mount 2 min



Meint genau in der innenstadt am anger ist ja auch nen mc doof und 2-3min weiter der bk


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

somnibell schrieb:


> Ja, welche Farbe hat deine Boxershorts und sind da niedliche, kleine Schäfchen drauf*g*?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo kann ich sowas kaufen muss ich haben!


----------



## somnibell (30. Juni 2010)

Ich tippe auf...also...ähm...C&A vielleicht? Ka, aber es gibt sie


----------



## Eloquia (30. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> japp wird bei allen angezeigt



OK! Danke

PS: Wird dann heute wirklich das Rubinsanktum freigeschaltet?^^
 	Wenn ja, meint ihr, man kriegt das mit einer Random-Gruppe im 10er normal clear?
 	(Es soll ja leichter als ICC sein, also darf der Endboss nicht schwerer, als Lord Markgar sein...
 	der Haken ist aber, dass es in ICC den 25% gibt, im Rubinsanktum nicht...was meint ihr?)


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Wird nicht schwerer als Obsi nehm ich an


----------



## Röhrrich (30. Juni 2010)

da lassen se mich mit mei mount nicht hin aufm anger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralil (30. Juni 2010)

logo
nach n paar anläufen sollte es drin sein
der kampf sah jetz net wirklich sonderlich schwer aus

ausser man hat leute dabei die sich denken "ach ich dachte ich muss im feuer drin stehen bleiben "


----------



## Zodttd (30. Juni 2010)

Eloquia schrieb:


> OK! Danke
> 
> PS: Wird dann heute wirklich das Rubinsanktum freigeschaltet?^^
> Wenn ja, meint ihr, man kriegt das mit einer Random-Gruppe im 10er normal clear?
> ...



Wenn da echt 258er Teile droppen und das leichter als ICC sein soll frag ich mich nur wozu man sowas macht?!
ICC ist schon viel zu leicht...


----------



## MasterXoX (30. Juni 2010)

Fearzone schrieb:


> Mc Donald's suxx's hard...... n Steak und Bier das ist ein Frühstück




ich hab mir heut morgen speck und spiegelei zum frühstück gemacht ^^


----------



## LingLing85 (30. Juni 2010)

Eloquia schrieb:


> OK! Danke
> 
> PS: Wird dann heute wirklich das Rubinsanktum freigeschaltet?^^


Glaube ich nicht dran. 1) Steht es nicht in der Info. 2) War letzte Woche ein Bericht über dessen Bugs. Anscheinend haben sie diese immer noch nicht im Griff. Warum sollten die dann einen verbuggten Patch bei uns aufspielen?!?!


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

LingLing85 schrieb:


> Warum sollten die dann einen verbuggten Patch bei uns aufspielen?!?!



weil sie es immer tun? ^^


----------



## Orthrus (30. Juni 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Ich sitze hier in einem Morbid Angel shirt und höre die neue *Belphegor* und dirket über meinem Pc hängen 2 Poster eins von Dismember und eins von Obituary noch fragen ?



Dabei hab ich mich schon in den 60gern gegruselt..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

warum sollten sie nicht den verbuggten patch aufspielen ? Die community schreit nach content blizz gibt ihnen content


----------



## Röhrrich (30. Juni 2010)

die haben des doch gefixt na ich lass mir ma überraschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eloquia (30. Juni 2010)

Sind die Server jetzt um 12:00 Uhr on oder 11:00 Uhr?


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

ich mein aber die hier;/	



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S4Bc5K9LMmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Röhrrich (30. Juni 2010)

ich denk ma sie sind on wenn sie on sind auf die eine stunde kommt es au nicht drauf an mir is das wurst ich sitz auf balkonien u lass mich anbraten


----------



## Karcharoth (30. Juni 2010)

Hehe. Von Belphegor hab ich noch irgendwo die Last Supper rumligen. Saugeiles Cover


----------



## Raicul (30. Juni 2010)

Das Rubinsanktum sollte euch nach den Wartungsarbeiten und sobald ihr den Patch aufgespielt habt, zur Verfügung stehen.

Lasst uns wissen, wie es euch ergangen ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Von Belphegor hab ich hier einiges rumfahren frag mich nur nicht wo


----------



## jimbeàm (30. Juni 2010)

oh mann  wasd manche unter musik verstehn 0o
aber geschmacker sind ja verschieden gott sei dank^^


----------



## Chakata (30. Juni 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> ich mein aber die hier;/	MEDIA



geht nichts über Finntroll -> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=mkVwA__Fk9g


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Belphegor>Finntroll


----------



## Hotwiesel (30. Juni 2010)

So langsam könnten die Server wieder Online gehen, ich bekomm hier arge Entzugs erscheinungen. Als wenn es nicht schon reicht das die hitze eine BämBäm macht in der Birne!


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

-


----------



## Manitu2007 (30. Juni 2010)

Guten morgen alle mit einander

*Teller Brötchen und Kaffee hinstll*

freut ihr euch auch alle so auf den patch?

mfg


----------



## Raicul (30. Juni 2010)

das steht btw als bluepost hier auf buffed, und wer mal arena junkis schaut, kann sehen, das die amis schon für rubin sanktum leute suchen im ./2 *hust*


----------



## arenasturm (30. Juni 2010)

jo :>


----------



## Zodttd (30. Juni 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> geht nichts über Finntroll -> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=mkVwA__Fk9g



Enter Shikari > all 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GHDh_5n5vUY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Enter Shikari > all
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Metal>Emo müll


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

noch 53min bis zur verlängerung der wartungsarbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Röhrrich (30. Juni 2010)

jo bei der musik bekomm ich au gehirnfasching u ne Ohrenschneckenauswanderung


----------



## arenasturm (30. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> noch 53min bis zu verlängerung der wartungsarbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



^^


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Röhrrich schrieb:


> jo bei der musik bekomm ich au gehirnfasching u ne Ohrenschneckenauswanderung



Bei welcher ?;>


----------



## Zodttd (30. Juni 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Metal>Emo müll



Was ist daran Emo?
Du hast es garnicht gesehen, diesen Musikstil bezeichnet man als Trancecore..

Und der größte Unterschied ist, dass diese Musik gesellschaftstauglich ist.
Um sowas zu hören muss man nicht mit Röhrenjeans, Slipknot T-Shirt und ungewaschenen, schulterlangen Haaren rummlaufen.


----------



## metera (30. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> noch 53min bis zu verlängerung der wartungsarbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja was auch sonst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Röhrrich (30. Juni 2010)

bei eurer siehe oben die videos ^^


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bL6IFjE4YMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eisregen>All!


----------



## jimbeàm (30. Juni 2010)

Röhrrich schrieb:


> jo bei der musik bekomm ich au gehirnfasching u ne Ohrenschneckenauswanderung




treffende beschreibung^^
obwohl zu meiner zeit hörten wir ac/dc-KISS und judas priest und wurden auch für geisteskrank gehalten :-)


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

TranceCORE jegliche abwandlung von core ausser grindcore ist dem emo genre zuzuordnen 

Judas Priest sind doch top!


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Trancecore..






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chakata (30. Juni 2010)

Hotwiesel schrieb:


> So langsam könnten die Server wieder Online gehen, ich bekomm hier arge Entzugs erscheinungen. Als wenn es nicht schon reicht das die hitze eine BämBäm macht in der Birne!



Erfahrungsgemäss und vom Bauchgefühl her wird es heute etwa bis 15-16Uhr dauern. Schauen wir mal.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jUT99a6UR0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juni 2010)

Muha x.x Wieso sagt mir keiner das der fuck stuhl frisch gestrichen war? nu is meine schwarze hose schwarz gelb...wuhu mein arsch ist biene maya 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flander1974 (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo Zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kennt ihr eigendlich den noch ? Teil 1 http://de.netlog.com/go/out/url=-aHR0cDovL3lvdXR1YmUuY29tL3dhdGNoP3Y9SGdVa2dNX1lnLUE_ Teil 2 http://de.netlog.com/go/out/url=-aHR0cDovL3lvdXR1YmUuY29tL3dhdGNoP3Y9NG42UFlnZ1Rmczg_ Teil 3 http://de.netlog.com/go/out/url=-aHR0cDovL3lvdXR1YmUuY29tL3dhdGNoP3Y9aE04MWEwanJEMVE_


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Steinigt mich aber ich finde ac/dc einfach total schlecht


----------



## Chakata (30. Juni 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Eisregen>All!



Hört sich an wie ein billiger Ramstein Abklatsch, sorry


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

Ich peil das nicht mitm Kopieren von Vids. XD Aber das Lied ist geil, wenn man vernuenftige Boxen hat. 


http://www.youtube.c...h?v=9XNpTf7ekOo


----------



## Kargaro (30. Juni 2010)

Patch 3.3.5 ist nur 20MB groß?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Steinigt mich aber ich finde ac/dc einfach total schlecht



wtf...


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Jawohl!


----------



## rushiflauschi (30. Juni 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> Hört sich an wie ein billiger Ramstein Abklatsch, sorry



Pff... Da merkt man mal wieder, wer keinerlei Ahnung von Musik hat.


----------



## metera (30. Juni 2010)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Patch 3.3.5 ist nur 20MB groß?






jap


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juni 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> Hört sich an wie ein billiger Ramstein Abklatsch, sorry


WTF?
Ramstein kommt NIE an Eisregen dran!


----------



## ZAM (30. Juni 2010)

Tobias007 schrieb:


> ZAM, was hörst du eigentlich an Musik?



Steht in meinem mybuffed-Profil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (30. Juni 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> TranceCORE jegliche abwandlung von core ausser grindcore ist dem emo genre zuzuordnen
> 
> Judas Priest sind doch top!



Okay, dann hier Gangster-Emos(?), wie du Sie nennen würdest. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nsVXBydZjGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







@Zam.. hat dir das schonmal jemand gesagt, dass dein (Pferde-) Schwanz sehr haarig ist? Echter Schenkelklopfer, wa?


----------



## Kardas100 (30. Juni 2010)

moin zusammen,
ist schon irgendwo bei uns ein server on, da ich gerade im garten sitze und meinem hund zuschaue wie er in seinem plantschbecken abgeht.


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Eisregen ist garantiert kein Rammstein abklatsch 

Nö das sind irgendwelche deppen die versuchen Nu Metal zu machen und noch schlechter sind als Shitkot


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (30. Juni 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Ich peil das nicht mitm Kopieren von Vids. XD Aber das Lied ist geil, wenn man vernuenftige Boxen hat.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=9XNpTf7ekOo



Das is richtig Fett
Die Mixes von Ptrk sind auch geil http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVz8PKJuz-k <3


----------



## ZAM (30. Juni 2010)

Wenn Ich hier nochmal sehe, dass irgendwelche überzogenenen Aggressionen, Provokationen oder direkte Flames die Atmosphäre vom Mittwochs-Thread zerstören, gibts massenweise Gratisfreiflüge mit der Kickban-Airline. :-)


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xn9h33PC08I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die hören sich ein wenig an wie Rammstein abklatsch aber Eisregen niemals!


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Juni 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Steinigt mich aber ich finde ac/dc einfach total schlecht



*grossen dicken, unten mit Moos bewachsenen und mit kleinen aufgeschreckten Asseln bedeckten Stein auf dich werf*


----------



## Ralil (30. Juni 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Okay, dann hier Gangster-Emos(?), wie du Sie nennen würdest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yai hollywood undead is sau geil =)


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

ich hab gesagt steinigen nicht schwer verletzen


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Okay, dann hier Gangster-Emos(?), wie du Sie nennen würdest.
> 
> [media]Video[/media]
> 
> ...



Geile scheiße! :O Wuhuhuu, neue geile Band gefunden :load :load :load :load xD


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juni 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> ich hab gesagt steinigen nicht schwer verletzen



*rofl* Steinigen kann in manchen regionen auf der Welt legales schweres verletzen sein ^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wenn Ich hier nochmal sehe, dass irgendwelche überzogenenen Aggressionen, Provokationen oder direkte Flames die Atmosphäre vom Mittwochs-Thread zerstören, gibts massenweise Gratisfreiflüge mit der Kickban-Airline. :-)



ich hab flugangst >.<


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Gut ersetz steinigen durch mit wattebäuchen bewerfen  



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=32n1AK6o5i0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Das is richtig Fett
> Die Mixes von Ptrk sind auch geil http://www.youtube.c...h?v=pVz8PKJuz-k <3



Ich liebe Dich, wollen wir liebe machen & heiraten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (30. Juni 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Das is richtig Fett
> Die Mixes von Ptrk sind auch geil http://www.youtube.c...h?v=pVz8PKJuz-k <3



Ja sowas hab ich früher auch gehört.
Hab sogar noch so ne häßlige Ravepants im Keller liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juni 2010)

Auch sehr gut sind die hier xD 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hmA4sL9kzfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Einfach ma reinhören


----------



## rushiflauschi (30. Juni 2010)

Nun... Sagen wir Eisregen waren genial. Zumindest bis inkl. der "Wundwasser" waren sie schlichtweg innovativ in ihrem Genre. Alles nach der Wundwasser verschweige ich nun mal lieber.
Aber wie Rammstein haben sie noch nie geklungen.

Btw... Was zur HÖLLE soll TRANCEcore sein? Core gehört eh bis auf Grindcore verboten... Naja, HSB lass ich auch noch durchgehen.


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wenn Ich hier nochmal sehe, dass irgendwelche überzogenenen Aggressionen, Provokationen oder direkte Flames die Atmosphäre vom Mittwochs-Thread zerstören, gibts massenweise Gratisfreiflüge mit der Kickban-Airline. :-)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 guten morgen zam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kardas100 (30. Juni 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Das is richtig Fett
> Die Mixes von Ptrk sind auch geil http://www.youtube.c...h?v=pVz8PKJuz-k <3



das ist mal richtig nice, vorallem wenn man ab freitag auf der nature one ist


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (30. Juni 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Ja sowas hab ich früher auch gehört.
> Hab sogar noch so ne häßlige Ravepants im Keller liegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin mir fast sicher dass in den Taschen nochn paar Pillen rumliegen


----------



## Zodttd (30. Juni 2010)

Für ganz krasse Einzelfälle gibt´s ja auch noch solche Musik hier 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LLjj4xvx6zk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Passt sogar zu WoW.


----------



## ZAM (30. Juni 2010)

Falls ihr zuviel Langeweile habt:
http://www.buffed.de/games/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (30. Juni 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir fast sicher dass in den Taschen nochn paar Pillen rumliegen



Ich kannte damals einen der hatte vom Koksen haarlose Flecken am Kopf, das hat mich so sehr abgeschreckt, dass ich sowas immer abgelehnt hab.


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

rushiflauschi schrieb:


> Nun... Sagen wir Eisregen waren genial. Zumindest bis inkl. der "Wundwasser" waren sie schlichtweg innovativ in ihrem Genre. Alles nach der Wundwasser verschweige ich nun mal lieber.
> Aber wie Rammstein haben sie noch nie geklungen.
> 
> Btw... Was zur HÖLLE soll TRANCEcore sein? Core gehört eh bis auf Grindcore verboten... Naja, HSB lass ich auch noch durchgehen.



Das Neue album ist nicht übel und die letzen beiden warn mittelmäßig;/ und es gibt keinen trancecore das ist nur wieder eine erfindung um nicht unter das genre emocore zu fallen ;D


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Auch sehr gut sind die hier xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoer mir auf mit denen, ich verlieb mich jedes mal in die Haare : ( 

Nur meine Haare wollen nie, so wie ich es will.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Falls ihr zuviel Langeweile habt:
> http://www.buffed.de/games/
> 
> 
> ...



seit wann gibt es denn das? oO


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Falls ihr zuviel Langeweile habt:
> http://www.buffed.de/games/
> 
> 
> ...



es wird schon nicht langweillig PP


----------



## Karcharoth (30. Juni 2010)

Langeweile? ne ich spiel nebenher http://armorgames.com/play/4794/the-gun-game


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Karcharoth ich bin da nichtmehr auf dem neusten stand ist das neue Nattefrost album jetzt eigentlich raus ?


----------



## aufgeraucht (30. Juni 2010)

Schon gewusst?

Wenn auch schon ein paar Tage alt:
http://www.n-tv.de/technik/Profi-Gamer-sind-Wracks-article911997.html

"körperliche Wracks...
... die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit sei mit der von Kampfpiloten vergleichbar"


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

Karcharoth schrieb:


> Langeweile? ne ich spiel nebenher http://armorgames.co...94/the-gun-game



Wtf, spinnt meine Maus oder will der einfach nicht schiessen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Wtf, spinnt meine Maus oder will der einfach nicht schiessen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du musst im feld ganz rechts sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (30. Juni 2010)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Schon gewusst?
> 
> Wenn auch schon ein paar Tage alt:
> http://www.n-tv.de/t...icle911997.html
> ...



Wie sind alles Denker und fangen das Glas auf wenns vom Tisch fällt,YEAH! 

PS: Trifft aber wohl nich auf wow zu wenn ich mir so dir ganzen "Casuals" (scheiss wort) angucke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karcharoth (30. Juni 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Karcharoth ich bin da nichtmehr auf dem neusten stand ist das neue Nattefrost album jetzt eigentlich raus ?



Ich aucxh nicht mehr. Was die Musikrichtung angeht hol ich mir nix neues mehr. Hör nur noch die alten sachen. Btw, Wndwasser war auch schon schlecht.


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Wie sind alles Denker und fangen das Glas auf wenns vom Tisch fällt,YEAH!



hab ich schonma mitm messer gemacht :X


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

dudubaum schrieb:


> du musst im feld ganz rechts sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lass mich! Ich haetts auch ohne Dich herausgefunden. xDD Nein spaß, danke dir (:


----------



## Totebone (30. Juni 2010)

dudubaum schrieb:


> hab ich schonma mitm messer gemacht :X



Armes Glas!


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Karcharoth schrieb:


> Ich aucxh nicht mehr. Was die Musikrichtung angeht hol ich mir nix neues mehr. Hör nur noch die alten sachen. Btw, Wndwasser war auch schon schlecht.




Wundwasser hatte nen paar nette lieder


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

np denk dran nich zulange spieln in 28min sind die server wieder online^^


----------



## arenasturm (30. Juni 2010)

dudubaum schrieb:


> np denk dran nich zulange spieln in 28min sind die server wieder online^^




niemals^^


----------



## Karcharoth (30. Juni 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Wundwasser hatte nen paar nette lieder



Stimmt. Ripper von Rostow find ich gut, aber sonst. Krebskolonie war die beste find ich.


----------



## Totebone (30. Juni 2010)

gogog ich will den Serverfirst RBS machen!!!!


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

bestimmt werden gleich die server überlastet sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Röhrrich (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B_KLJfMjSAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




das is musik für meine ohren hrrhrrr da bekomm Pobackenflattern vonn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> gogog ich will den Serverfirst RBS machen!!!!



hope das es auf blackrock nich utopie wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (30. Juni 2010)

dudubaum schrieb:


> np denk dran nich zulange spieln in 28min sind die server wieder online^^



Der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Ich hab Wundwasser damals geliebt rauf und runter lief die bei mir tag und nacht bis ich die nichtmehr hören konnte


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> gogog ich will den Serverfirst RBS machen!!!!




Machen das bei euch nicht unleash ?


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

25min left....


----------



## Totebone (30. Juni 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Machen das bei euch nicht Unleashed ?



ich hoffe das unleash erst später onkommt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (30. Juni 2010)

*freu* gleich am ruby sanctum vor ner überfüllten ini stehen
das wird nen spaß


----------



## Vanilecornet (30. Juni 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> gogog ich will den Serverfirst RBS machen!!!!



gibts dafür ne heldentat oder titel? oder beides?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

23min bis zur verlängerung der wartungsarbeiten


----------



## aufgeraucht (30. Juni 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> PS: Trifft aber wohl nich auf wow zu wenn ich mir so dir ganzen "Casuals" (scheiss wort) angucke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der gemeine WoW-Spieler hat mit einem Profigamer wohl auch soviel gemein, wie ein herumtollendes Kind mit einem Zehnkämpfer.
Und das ist gut so. Schließlich ist es ein Spiel.


----------



## Totebone (30. Juni 2010)

Vanilecornet schrieb:


> gibts dafür ne heldentat oder titel? oder beides?



weder noch


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> 23min bis zur verlängerung der wartungsarbeiten



jo xD


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> ich hoffe das unleash erst später onkommt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Bei uns wirds so sein die 2 top gilden sind dirket on und werden sich um den server first kloppen


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> 23min bis zur verlängerung der wartungsarbeiten



Mach mir keine Angst! :O


----------



## metera (30. Juni 2010)

arenasturm schrieb:


> niemals^^


jap vielleicht im traum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanilecornet (30. Juni 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> weder noch



ok dann sind server first langweilig bei obsidiansanktum hat man ne heldentat+ titel gekriegt obsidianvernichter oder so was


----------



## Senklor (30. Juni 2010)

naja bis die server gehen, werde ich erstmal "The Pacific" schaun ^^

btw 
Never play on a patchday 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Bei uns wirds so sein die 2 top gilden sind dirket on und werden sich um den server first kloppen



welche gilden sinds?


----------



## Vanilecornet (30. Juni 2010)

auf anetheron sicher Legends Never Die


----------



## Apokalypsos (30. Juni 2010)

Ach mir Wurst jetzt. Hab keinen Bock zu warten, bis Wow wieder online ist. Ich gehe zum baden. Wer kommt mit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domifolk (30. Juni 2010)

ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Stick n Loot (Horde) und Erzritter (Alli)


----------



## Totebone (30. Juni 2010)

Vanilecornet schrieb:


> ok dann sind server first langweilig bei obsidiansanktum hat man ne heldentat+ titel gekriegt obsidianvernichter oder so was



nope nur bei 3d 1stkill


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

man man man was habt Ihr denn alle für nen Musik geschmack grausig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich höre immer Lieder von Unheilig 

z.b.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xGStUQbwe7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manitu2007 (30. Juni 2010)

mein server wird eh einer der letzen sein die on gehen von daher mache ich mir keine gedanken


will aber heut abend in die ini


----------



## Hotgoblin (30. Juni 2010)

Hm ist ja eher n kleiner Patch finde ich.

Glaube eher nicht das dies bis 12 Uhr fertig bekommen naja egal ;D


----------



## Zodttd (30. Juni 2010)

dudubaum schrieb:


> welche gilden sinds?



Fat kids are hard to cc und Kellerkinder on RedBull glaube ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rushiflauschi (30. Juni 2010)

Für "Dissection" Liebhaber: Unbedingt mal Thulcandra antesten! Genialer Melodic Death aus Deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (30. Juni 2010)

Apokalypsos schrieb:


> Ach mir Wurst jetzt. Hab keinen Bock zu warten, bis Wow wieder online ist. Ich gehe zum baden. Wer kommt mit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



M oder W ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apokalypsos (30. Juni 2010)

GEHT MAL RAUS LEUTE!!!!!


----------



## DeathDranor (30. Juni 2010)

Bei uns werden sich sicher gleich direkt die Gilden "Weltenwaechter" auf der Allianzseite mit den Hordlern von "Ratatosk" um den firstkill prügeln.


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

Apokalypsos schrieb:


> Ach mir Wurst jetzt. Hab keinen Bock zu warten, bis Wow wieder online ist. Ich gehe zum baden. Wer kommt mit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du 'n Maedchen waerst, 16 jahre jung, knackigen hint....ehm Koerper und sowas. Dann ja!


----------



## Domifolk (30. Juni 2010)

ICH BIN SÜCHTIG!!!


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Blackhand gehts als letzter on alleine um mich zu ärgern weil mein warri immernoch waffen braucht wie ich vor 10 seiten erwähnte ;P


----------



## Apokalypsos (30. Juni 2010)

Ach so, hm ich bin leider total männlich xDDD! Hey Ladys kommt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)))


----------



## progressivrockaa (30. Juni 2010)

dudubaum schrieb:


> welche gilden sinds?


No-RL-InC. und Nerdsociety bestimmt^^


----------



## Assassin_VIII (30. Juni 2010)

Apokalypsos schrieb:


> Ach mir Wurst jetzt. Hab keinen Bock zu warten, bis Wow wieder online ist. Ich gehe zum baden. Wer kommt mit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hier der Troll kommt gerne mit, Mann


----------



## Senklor (30. Juni 2010)

apo gute idee.. ich fahr an den see... seas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domifolk (30. Juni 2010)

^^ Trolle flippen aus, mann!


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> man man man was habt Ihr denn alle für nen Musik geschmack grausig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


OMG die sind sooo schlecht geworden x.x
drecks band -.- un unverschämt sin se nu auch



Apokalypsos schrieb:


> GEHT MAL RAUS LEUTE!!!!!



Gute idee bezahlst du mir dann weiter meinen lohn?


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Blackhand gehts als letzter on alleine um mich zu ärgern weil mein warri immernoch waffen braucht wie ich vor 10 seiten erwähnte ;P



Von Saurfang? -kicher-


----------



## DeathDranor (30. Juni 2010)

Apokalypsos schrieb:


> Ach so, hm ich bin leider total männlich xDDD! Hey Ladys kommt schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Haha, jetzt haste den Männern Hoffnungen gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilindriana (30. Juni 2010)

Huhu ihr alle ^^

Hätte ne kleine Frage.
Wenn ich mich einloggen will und mein PW eingegeben hab, kommt nicht wie normal bei den Wartungsarbeiten eine leere Realmlist.
Sondern das die Verbindung nicht hergestellt werden konnte.

Normal??


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Hier an den dudu von Blackrock welche sind da die top gilden ? Hab da vor ewigkeiten mal gezockt


----------



## Apokalypsos (30. Juni 2010)

...so, schnell zeug zusammen packen. wo ist meine badehose?????? verflucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (30. Juni 2010)

Vanilecornet schrieb:


> auf anetheron sicher Legends Never Die



Auf Alliseite sicher inHarmony oder Juggernaut.


----------



## Domifolk (30. Juni 2010)

Wrathbringer Boyz hier?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> nope nur bei 3d 1stkill



doch ... fürn firstkill haste nen titel bekommen -> Obsidianvernichter .. fürn 25er nHM


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> Huhu ihr alle ^^
> 
> Hätte ne kleine Frage.
> Wenn ich mich einloggen will und mein PW eingegeben hab, kommt nicht wie normal bei den Wartungsarbeiten eine leere Realmlist.
> ...



Jap, so geht es uns allen. Macht dir keine Sorgen, nach 12 uhr werden es weitere 6 std Wartungsarbeiten geben. XD


----------



## Assassin_VIII (30. Juni 2010)

das ist musik !! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MJ7jbQJXF68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



verdammt und der link funzt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apokalypsos (30. Juni 2010)

DeathDranor schrieb:


> Haha, jetzt haste den Männern Hoffnungen gemacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





SHIT, OH NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## KomaKater (30. Juni 2010)

naja bei uns wird first wohl oder übel an irae gehen -.- oder die jungs von loaded dice oder aeon haun rein und vermasselns ihnen ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (30. Juni 2010)

Apokalypsos schrieb:


> GEHT MAL RAUS LEUTE!!!!!


Bin ich schon seit den frühen Morgenstunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kriege gleich Kaffeetrinkbesuch, bin mal raus hier.


----------



## Neragon (30. Juni 2010)

Wartungsarbeiten bis 14 uhr ...


----------



## Vanilecornet (30. Juni 2010)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> Huhu ihr alle ^^
> 
> Hätte ne kleine Frage.
> Wenn ich mich einloggen will und mein PW eingegeben hab, kommt nicht wie normal bei den Wartungsarbeiten eine leere Realmlist.
> ...



Bei mir auch so


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Von Saurfang? -kicher-




Ja:< 1. Ist der Warri ein twink und 2.Ja;<


----------



## Gilindriana (30. Juni 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Jap, so geht es uns allen. Macht dir keine Sorgen, nach 12 uhr werden es weitere 6 std Wartungsarbeiten geben. XD



Gott sei dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domifolk (30. Juni 2010)

http://www.lachschon.de/item/70146-hunger_versus_frauchen/


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

Neragon schrieb:


> Wartungsarbeiten bis 14 uhr ...



ICH SEHS AUCH GERADE!


What the f***


----------



## Domifolk (30. Juni 2010)

[media]http://www.lachschon.de/item/70146-hunger_versus_frauchen/[/media]


----------



## Bosak (30. Juni 2010)

Wartungsarbeiten bis 14 uhr ... 
O neeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

Domifolk schrieb:


> ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!!



hast du deine tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Gilindriana (30. Juni 2010)

Domifolk schrieb:


> http://www.lachschon...ersus_frauchen/



Der Hund ist besessen!!


----------



## Totebone (30. Juni 2010)

Neragon schrieb:


> Wartungsarbeiten bis 14 uhr ...



FU!


----------



## Orthrus (30. Juni 2010)

Apokalypsos schrieb:


> ...so, schnell zeug zusammen packen. wo ist meine badehose?????? verflucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was ist eine Badehose und wozu braucht man selbige?


----------



## BioHassan (30. Juni 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Auf Alliseite sicher inHarmony oder Juggernaut.




Legends never Die
inHarmony
Juggernaut
...
Maligne



Nummer 4 hab ich leider vergessen, aber so wars glaube ich


----------



## Totebone (30. Juni 2010)

Neragon schrieb:


> Wartungsarbeiten bis 14 uhr ...



FU!


----------



## arenasturm (30. Juni 2010)

Neragon schrieb:


> Wartungsarbeiten bis 14 uhr ...



jo -.-


----------



## arenasturm (30. Juni 2010)

Neragon schrieb:


> Wartungsarbeiten bis 14 uhr ...



jo -.-


----------



## metera (30. Juni 2010)

Bosak schrieb:


> Wartungsarbeiten bis 14 uhr ...
> O neeee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach ich wusste es, wieso hab ich nicht gewettet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -1ce- (30. Juni 2010)

Ihr lasst das Beste außer Acht... Und zwar das geganke vor der Instanz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juni 2010)

Von mir aus könnt ihr auch bis 16:30 warten mit euren servern ^^ dann habsch wem zum schreiben aufer arbeit um mir die schlechte laune zu vertreiben
Übrigens jemand ne ahnung was fürn prozessor in nen MSI K9VGM-V rein kommt`?


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> ICH SEHS AUCH GERADE!
> 
> 
> What the f***



muhaha


----------



## Domifolk (30. Juni 2010)

DAS ISSES!!!
[media]http://www.lachschon.de/item/70146-hunger_versus_frauchen/[/media]


----------



## Zodttd (30. Juni 2010)

BioHassan schrieb:


> Legends never Die
> inHarmony
> Juggernaut
> ...
> ...



daCore


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

-1ce- schrieb:


> Ihr lasst das Beste außer Acht... Und zwar das geganke vor der Instanz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber nur auf PvP Servern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Irgendwo hört der spaß aber auf;(


----------



## progressivrockaa (30. Juni 2010)

Unheilig failed hart sowas geht Steil +Hape natürlich auch^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jGonK3jMOws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

wusste ichs doch ... fu kacke scheiße pisse bin off kkthxbye


----------



## Assassin_VIII (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AtaqMpBxrjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



IMBA!!!!


----------



## Totebone (30. Juni 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Von mir aus könnt ihr auch bis 16:30 warten mit euren servern ^^ dann habsch wem zum schreiben aufer arbeit um mir die schlechte laune zu vertreiben
> Übrigens jemand ne ahnung was fürn prozessor in nen MSI K9VGM-V rein kommt`?



Is dochn AM2 Sockelplatz, kannste nen AMD Athlon 64+ reinpacken


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juni 2010)

Hilfe?<-<


----------



## moonie2008 (30. Juni 2010)

Neragon schrieb:


> Wartungsarbeiten bis 14 uhr ...



jo klasse -.-


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

Domifolk schrieb:


> DAS ISSES!!!
> [media]http://www.lachschon...ersus_frauchen/[/media]



wie der arme hund guckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juni 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Is dochn AM2 Sockelplatz, kannste nen AMD Athlon 64+ reinpacken



DANKE, meine letzte rettung bevor der chef kommt xD


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Ich wette die schlagen nacher weitere 2 stunden drauf


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Hilfe?<-<



wieso Hilfe ??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domifolk (30. Juni 2010)

BITTE ICH MUSS SPIELEN!!!


----------



## progressivrockaa (30. Juni 2010)

Polizist "testet" vermutlich friesierten Roller, nur geil^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dl03ZT5hmxM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

Vranthor hoert nun Hardbase.fm

Das beste was man machen kann, ich koennt auch Medal of Honor Beta zocken.. Aber neeeeeee...da quael ich mich lieber


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> wieso Hilfe ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



glaube der meinte hilfe wie hilfe ich kan nicht suchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bosak (30. Juni 2010)

http://www.lachschon.de/item/77278-der_echte_gangster_remix/


----------



## Zodttd (30. Juni 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Hilfe?<-<



Wieso willst du in einen Arbeitsspeicher einen Prozessor bauen?


Google failed.. ist doch ein Mainboard..


----------



## Vanilecornet (30. Juni 2010)

BioHassan schrieb:


> Legends never Die
> inHarmony
> Juggernaut
> ...
> ...



Inharmony gibts nicht mehr


----------



## Assassin_VIII (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qp8wEJsPVzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AdamsApfel (30. Juni 2010)

Wartungsarbeiten jetzt bis 14Uhr


----------



## progressivrockaa (30. Juni 2010)

Felix RuleZ




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eKFnM1zbLI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ~Saphyra~ (30. Juni 2010)

mensch is doch gut,dass die Wartungsarbeiten verlängert wurden,kaum kann ich mir beim Friseur Zeit lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur Uni ist heut wieder mal ein wenig langweilig....


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

Assassin_VIII schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Das muessen aber recht duenne waende sein.


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

was man net alles auf Y T findet





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zogNsjy6zcQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

Bosak schrieb:


> [media]http://www.lachschon...gangster_remix/[/media]



das passiert mit dir wen du kein wow spieln kannst ? armer junge ich bemitleide dich


----------



## TR4CO (30. Juni 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Vranthor hoert nun Hardbase.fm



*hört jetzt auch*


We aRe oNe an der Stelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eloquia (30. Juni 2010)

Weiß jemand mit Bestimmtheit, wann die Server nun on gehen?


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> was man net alles auf Y T findet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du Ekelhaften, Wonach suchst du denn in YT? XDD


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juni 2010)

dudubaum schrieb:


> glaube der meinte hilfe wie hilfe ich kan nicht suchten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein ich spiele kein wow mehr. 


Und zu dem Google failed kerl..meinte natürlich motherboard war wohl mit den gedanken wo anders ^^ naja wann bin ich das mal nicht bei so ner frau..XD


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Das Holy shit am ende triffst genau


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Du Ekelhaften, Wonach suchst du denn in YT? XDD



das war zufall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## progressivrockaa (30. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> was man net alles auf Y T findet
> 
> 
> 
> ...




omfg


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Das Holy shit am ende triffst genau



Ob die Scheiße auch wirklich Heilig war? ^^


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

Noooobodys said it was eaaaaaaaaaaaaaasyy -sing-


----------



## Zodttd (30. Juni 2010)

Ich hätte jetzt gern den Big Tasty-Experten gepostet, aber anscheinend hat er seine Videos von jeglichen Seiten entfernen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier!! Hab´s doch gefunden! [media]http://videos.rofl.to/clip/der-big-tasty-experte[/media]


----------



## Nvs (30. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> was man net alles auf Y T findet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meint ihr das ist wirklich passiert oder fake?
Ich kann es irgendwie nicht so glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assassin_VIII (30. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> was man net alles auf Y T findet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist das widerwärtigste video das je gesehen hab oder warte ich pack noch einen drauf 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aMJ-5NBGifw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Klar war die scheiße heilig das im dem whirlpool war nämlich weihwasser


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

Nvs schrieb:


> Meint ihr das ist wirklich passiert oder fake?
> Ich kann es irgendwie nicht so glauben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es ist wirklich passiert ^^
Die Arme musste danach noch ein Interview geben


----------



## Domifolk (30. Juni 2010)

^^ wer das kennt ist einfach nur geil




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KAtB3Aisq7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bif (30. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> was man net alles auf Y T findet




Forest hatte recht. Scheiße passiert.


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

Assassin_VIII schrieb:


> das ist das widerwärtigste video das je gesehen hab oder warte ich pack noch einen drauf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie herrlich sich die Tuete fuellt. XDDD


----------



## Zodttd (30. Juni 2010)

Hier ein absoluter Hit von Robotnik: Robotnik - The Final Pingas





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=REa1IK_L-9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TR4CO (30. Juni 2010)

Yeah Multi-Post-No-Edit-User !




@ Vranthor: Outblast & Angerfist - The Voice of Mayhem (Official Masters Of Hardcore 15 Years Anthem) läuft aber immoment :O  (ja ein lob an die Herren Copy und Paste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Orthrus (30. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> was man net alles auf Y T findet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erinnert mich irgendwie an diesen Uralt-Gag:

Herr Doktor, Herr Doktor kann man mit Durchfall baden?

Aber sicher, wenn Sie die Wanne voll kriegen.........


----------



## Nvs (30. Juni 2010)

bäh ekelhaft...
jetzt hab ich hier ins büro gekotzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muss mal wischzeug holen und durchlüften


----------



## Shadowstar79 (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=00tswiSTasU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

TR4CO schrieb:


> Yeah Multi-Post-No-Edit-User !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wohl etwas zeit versetzt. (:


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juni 2010)

@Röhrich schöne grüße zurück ^^


----------



## Assassin_VIII (30. Juni 2010)

Für die druiden unter euch ! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8zuH8srcwE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Raiyu (30. Juni 2010)

http://clips.rofl.to/clip/the-big-tasty-expert


<3


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

Nvs schrieb:


> bäh ekelhaft...
> jetzt hab ich hier ins büro gekotzt
> 
> 
> ...



dazu hab ich noch das im angebot





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ku_hdbd52MA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Totebone (30. Juni 2010)

Assassin_VIII schrieb:


> Für die druiden unter euch !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So und nich anders


----------



## progressivrockaa (30. Juni 2010)

Ey Leute mir ist echt schon nen bissel schlecht ^^
Ich brauch wieder >Musik zum klarkommen

Deadmau5 live @Nature one 2009
(zocker>N sollte das Intro bekannt vorkommen^^)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3dHOZ93Cmy0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*
*


----------



## TR4CO (30. Juni 2010)

Shadowstar79 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man, das zerstört meine Lust .. mich einzuloggen und zu gucken ob die Server nicht doch schon on sind.


Naja.. eigenltich hämmere ich mein pw seit 5 Minuten verzweifelt ein xD


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juni 2010)

XD auf arbeit hat sich gestern wirklich jemand nen Prozessor geklaut o.O


----------



## Totebone (30. Juni 2010)

TR4CO schrieb:


> Oh man, das zerstört meine Lust .. mich einzuloggen und zu gucken ob die Server nicht doch schon on sind.
> 
> 
> Naja.. eigenltich hämmere ich mein pw seit 5 Minuten verzweifelt ein xD



Copy & Paste ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drunas (30. Juni 2010)

Ach Scheisse, noch 2 Stunden warten -.-


----------



## Selidia (30. Juni 2010)

ZOMFG 14 Uhr !


----------



## TR4CO (30. Juni 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Copy & Paste ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Freut mich dir geholfen zu haben. (Hab ich das? :O) (Mit dem Post jedenfalls nicht...xD)





Manno ich kann mich net einloggen xD

Tante Edit schreit: SEITE 2725 IST ANGEBROCHEN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (30. Juni 2010)

Shadowstar79 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Haha Max der Gimp, zockt 16 Stunden am Tag, hat aber nur ein paar lvl10 Failchars.


----------



## Assassin_VIII (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2f_SRhE6_N4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Domifolk (30. Juni 2010)

Funny11eineinself^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H6IeASZZf1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Epicor (30. Juni 2010)

In den USA habens doch den Server-Start dann sogar auf 18Uhr verschoben oder nich?

Jetzt habens eh schon den Hotfix dabei beim Patch-Download und kommen immer noch nich klar.. wieder mal typisch Blizz.. etwas, was nich ausgetestet ist und nicht 100% funktioniert einfach auf die Live-Server spielen -.-


----------



## Poker Keks (30. Juni 2010)

Wann ist der Server wieder on? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turgot (30. Juni 2010)

Bis 18 Uhr wäre super, dann hab ich Feierabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (30. Juni 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> XD auf arbeit hat sich gestern wirklich jemand nen Prozessor geklaut o.O



Naja, die billigen Kugelschreiber hatte er wohl langsam satt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terinder (30. Juni 2010)

BioHassan schrieb:


> Legends never Die
> inHarmony
> Juggernaut
> ...
> ...



inHarmony und Maligne sind auf ihre alten Server gegangen bzw. aufgelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

gut dann gehen wir wieder zur Musik über 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0UqmZB9MUPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TR4CO (30. Juni 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Naja, die billigen Kugelschreiber hatte er wohl langsam satt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die schmecken auch nicht so gut.

Da esse ich doch lieber einen Prozessor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Narf: Wartungsarbeiten bis 14h verlängert!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Brauche mein WoW   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juni 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Naja, die billigen Kugelschreiber hatte er wohl langsam satt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich mein hallo? nen prozessor baut man nicht eben mal aus o.O



Edit: Kann jemand erkennen was für ein Bild sich hinter meiner Playlist versteckt? bzw was da steht?


----------



## fergun (30. Juni 2010)

Mag reeeeeeeeeeein!


----------



## Moshjo (30. Juni 2010)

Poker schrieb:


> Wann ist der Server wieder on?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kannst hier gut verfolgen.

http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/index.html?locale=de_de


----------



## Domifolk (30. Juni 2010)

LALALA




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VEH3u2Qz4fc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Landray (30. Juni 2010)

Turgot schrieb:


> Bis 18 Uhr wäre super, dann hab ich Feierabend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OMG! Ich hoffe nicht, dass das so lange dauert... Und vor allem: Warum sagen sie nicht gleich, das es so lange dauert.... jetzt denkt man, 14Uhr, und ich wette, dass es dann noch immer nicht geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cincinnattikid (30. Juni 2010)

Ist da das Gnomeregan-Event schon dabei?


 Btw ich glaube, dass es nicht bei 14 Uhr bleibt^^

LG


----------



## Magic! (30. Juni 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...ys&translated=1

wie macht ihr des mit den videos?


----------



## DasSerum (30. Juni 2010)

Im loginfenster steht doch das die Europäischen Ralms ab ca 14 uhr wieder erreichbar sein werden .. falls sie bis dahin die Probleme gelöst haben ^^

naj also alles wie immer an Bizzards Patchdays ^^ verzögerungen , probleme uvm.


----------



## progressivrockaa (30. Juni 2010)

*Druids Overpowered Vid ist ja mal echt suuuuuper geil^^*
waiting time....
hardest time..*träller*

*Justice @ I Love Techno 2006 (und wieder 10min rum *g*)*

*



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=jkyhqE_VOEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





wobei NÄ ich geh weeD klären ;D
hautaAA rein..




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=QcxN320kS7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Domifolk (30. Juni 2010)

TO MÄÄIII TOOOOOOO




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xjdBCeUdAmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonyja (30. Juni 2010)

egal, was ihr auch immer tut....



NEVER play on a PATCHDAY - ihr nervt euch eh nur.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nvs (30. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> dazu hab ich noch das im angebot
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja die ist am ekelhaftesten

jetzt kommt mir mein brötchen nochmal hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



afklo


----------



## Komicus (30. Juni 2010)

DasSerum schrieb:


> Im loginfenster steht doch das die Europäischen Ralms ab ca 14 uhr wieder erreichbar sein werden .. falls sie bis dahin die Probleme gelöst haben ^^
> 
> naj also alles wie immer an Bizzards Patchdays ^^ verzögerungen , probleme uvm.




Solange die seite vom Blizzshop einwandfrei funzt....-.-


----------



## metera (30. Juni 2010)

DasSerum schrieb:


> Im loginfenster steht doch das die Europäischen Ralms ab ca 14 uhr wieder erreichbar sein werden .. falls sie bis dahin die Probleme gelöst haben ^^
> 
> naj also alles wie immer an Bizzards Patchdays ^^ verzögerungen , probleme uvm.



Und selbst wenn die ersten server wieder on sind werden sie wieder off-überlastet weil jeder zocken will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fergun (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TTkZt8r2lko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juni 2010)

Nvs schrieb:


> ja die ist am ekelhaftesten
> 
> jetzt kommt mir mein brötchen nochmal hoch
> 
> ...



*rofl* passiert wenn man für 9live arbeitet! XD


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

Nvs schrieb:


> ja die ist am ekelhaftesten
> 
> jetzt kommt mir mein brötchen nochmal hoch
> 
> ...



wie kann das nochmal hochkommen hast du es wieder runtergeschluckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ordum (30. Juni 2010)

Das wird bestimmt Heute nicht mehr so wie ich Blizz kenne, aber das war doch von vornerein klar...

Kriegen halt nichts auf die Reihe...

Never play on a patch day :-)


----------



## TR4CO (30. Juni 2010)

Moshjo schrieb:


> Kannst hier gut verfolgen.
> 
> http://www.wow-europ...ml?locale=de_de



Und dann den hier Klick me Baby one moar time 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Landray (30. Juni 2010)

progressivrockaa schrieb:


> *Justice @ I Love Techno 2006 (und wieder 10min rum *g*)*
> *
> *




Hmmmm, man könnte ja auch mal rausgehen... Mit Sonnenschutz natürlich, damit die Zockeräuglein nicht krank werden werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assassin_VIII (30. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> wie kann das nochmal hochkommen hast du es wieder runtergeschluckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tjo nachm fünften mal hochkommen schmeckts auch nicht besser ...


----------



## Atraz (30. Juni 2010)

L
A
N
G
W
E
I
L
I
G


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

Assassin_VIII schrieb:


> tjo nachm fünften mal hochkommen schmeckts auch nicht besser ...



igitt


----------



## Nvs (30. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> wie kann das nochmal hochkommen hast du es wieder runtergeschluckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bääh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt ist es mir WIRKLICH hoch gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juni 2010)

Man merkt das Ferien sind o.O 500 leute am frühenmorgen im thread


----------



## fergun (30. Juni 2010)

Landray schrieb:


> Hmmmm, man könnte ja auch mal rausgehen... Mit Sonnenschutz natürlich, damit die Zockeräuglein nicht krank werden werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehr lustig...
...war vorher 10Min drausen und jetzt seh ich nur noch verschwommen :/


----------



## Kardas100 (30. Juni 2010)

progressivrockaa schrieb:


> Ey Leute mir ist echt schon nen bissel schlecht ^^
> Ich brauch wieder >Musik zum klarkommen
> 
> Deadmau5 live @Nature one 2009
> ...



jawohl letztes jahr live mitbekommen das set und dann mit dem zelda start einfach schön sowas


----------



## metera (30. Juni 2010)

Ordum schrieb:


> Das wird bestimmt Heute nicht mehr so wie ich Blizz kenne, aber das war doch von vornerein klar...
> 
> Kriegen halt nichts auf die Reihe...
> 
> Never play on a patch day :-)



kannst ja hin fahren zu Blizzard und ihnen helfen vllt. gehts dann schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (30. Juni 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Naja, die billigen Kugelschreiber hatte er wohl langsam satt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die muss man noch klauen? Gibs die nich schon geschenkt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assassin_VIII (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V2_ueohYRhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wah Hu


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Man merkt das Ferien sind o.O 500 leute am frühenmorgen im thread



es ist Mittag und Ferien was ist das ich hab nie Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geschweige denn Urlaub


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0noFRX6d-II

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Für ein bissl andere musik ^^


----------



## Totebone (30. Juni 2010)

Assassin_VIII schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



need?!?!


----------



## Takius (30. Juni 2010)

^Na super da is man kurz draußen und kippt fast wieder um bei dem Wetter x,x

Wer was zum Zeitvertreib mag:
http://www.ferryhalim.com/orisinal/
Viele kleine zuckersüße Minigames, die sich teils ins unendliche ziehen :>


----------



## TR4CO (30. Juni 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> need?!?!



Hunter-Item!!


----------



## cheekoh (30. Juni 2010)

Naja das Problem ist nicht dass es jetzt 2 Stunden länger dauert, sondern dass der Patch verbuggt und Fehlerhaft sein wird, egal ob die arbeiten jetzt bis 11,12, oder 14 Uhr gehen.
Frage mich nur wo das Problem ist 32 Mb auf nen Server zu spielen.
Bin ja mal gespannt obs bei 14 uhr bleibt.
Bin sonst immer ein WoW-Verteidiger aber langsam ziehts mich zu den Anhängern von World of Betacraft.
So Long
Auf in die nächsten 2 Stunden mit:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKcAyMngxik


----------



## Assassin_VIII (30. Juni 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> need?!?!



J son Toyota ist schon recht praktisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magic! (30. Juni 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Man merkt das Ferien sind o.O 500 leute am frühenmorgen im thread



sind doch garkeine ferien zumindest nicht in bayern xD


----------



## Zodttd (30. Juni 2010)

Atraz schrieb:


> L
> A
> N
> G
> ...



Dann sing das hier mit.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TYgOlqinH7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ordum (30. Juni 2010)

metera schrieb:


> kannst ja hin fahren zu Blizzard und ihnen helfen vllt. gehts dann schneller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Würd ich gern.... aber Fahren wäre bisschen schlecht von Deutschland aus^^

neija bin mal Mittagessen ... mal schaun ob danach was geht

Wünsche allen an Guarden :-)


----------



## Murinus (30. Juni 2010)

Jeh *SERVER* sind wieder *DA!!!!!!*


----------



## metera (30. Juni 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Man merkt das Ferien sind o.O 500 leute am frühenmorgen im thread


selbst wenn keine ferien sind, sind frühs so viele leute hier unterwegs wenn blizz nicht die server rechtzeitig anschaltet


----------



## Murinus (30. Juni 2010)

Murinus schrieb:


> Jeh *SERVER* sind wieder *DA!!!!!!*




Haha wie witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!!!


----------



## Totebone (30. Juni 2010)

Murinus schrieb:


> Jeh *SERVER* sind wieder *DA!!!!!!*



fAil


----------



## metera (30. Juni 2010)

Murinus schrieb:


> Jeh *SERVER* sind wieder *DA!!!!!!*


ja klar..


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

http://z0r.de/39

Das ist eh das geilste. XDDDD


----------



## Assassin_VIII (30. Juni 2010)

metera schrieb:


> selbst wenn keine ferien sind, sind frühs so viele leute hier unterwegs wenn blizz nicht die server rechtzeitig anschaltet


 und wer wirklich denkt das gut 75% der wow-spieler nur kinder sind hat sowieso nen sockenschuss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Landray (30. Juni 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> Sehr lustig...
> ...war vorher 10Min drausen und jetzt seh ich nur noch verschwommen :/



10 min sind natürlich auch schon hart. Man muss sich da langsam rantasten!

...ich mach das mal.... also bis späta..oder so.. Und viel Spaß euch allen beim PW tippen^^


----------



## Aggropip (30. Juni 2010)

Servus   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TR4CO (30. Juni 2010)

Murinus schrieb:


> Jeh *SERVER* sind wieder *DA!!!!!!*



Wer hat sie denn geklaut?


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juni 2010)

Wuhu Windows 8 ist aufm weg ^^


*Änderungen in Windows 8*

USB 3.0 und Bluetooth wird nativ unterstützt. Es werden keine weiteren Treiber oder externe Software benötigt.
Die Geschwindigkeit spielt eine größere Rolle. Windows 8 soll um ein vielfaches schneller Hochfahren und Ladezeiten sollen verkürzt werden.
Die Windows-Suche soll komplett überarbeitet werden. Es sind keine Details genannt worden, aber ich denke, Online-Inhalte werden auf jeden Fall in die Suche integriert. Bing.de lässt grüßen.
Windows 8 bietet Unterstützung für mehrere Sensoren. Zum Beispiel könnte so automatisch die Bildschirmhelligkeit geregelt werden. Funktionen, die es in aktuellen Android Handys oder macBooks bereits seit langem gibt.
Webcam Unterstützung und Gesichtserkennung, welche Microsoft für die Xbox-360-Software Kinect entwickelt hat, findet ebenfalls ihren Platz im Windows 7 Nachfolger.
Vor allem bei Windows Vista war es ein Problem, dass der PC nach und nach immer langsamer wurde. Unerfahrene Nutzer hatten quasi keine Chance dem entgegenzuwirken. Mit Windows 8 will es Microsoft diesen Benutzern leichter machen, die Ursachen für solche Speicherlecks zu finden und auszumerzen. Außerdem soll es leichter werden, den Computer in den Auslieferungszustand zurückzusetzen.


----------



## Takius (30. Juni 2010)

Magic! schrieb:


> sind doch garkeine ferien zumindest nicht in bayern xD



In NRW auch noch net, aber in einigen andern Bundesländern^^


----------



## Atraz (30. Juni 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Dann sing das hier mit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ne du xD SOOOOOO 

L
A
N
G
W
E
I
L
I
G

is mir dann auch NOCH nicht


----------



## Selidia (30. Juni 2010)

Ordum schrieb:


> Kriegen halt nichts auf die Reihe...




Die haben offensichtlich mehr erreicht als wir alle zusammen jemals werden aber okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6L9RgU8KB6A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3 XT


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

An den da oben server sind nicht wieder da


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

Ich möchte auch *FERIEN *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takius (30. Juni 2010)

Landray schrieb:


> 10 min sind natürlich auch schon hart. Man muss sich da langsam rantasten!
> 
> ...ich mach das mal.... also bis späta..oder so.. Und viel Spaß euch allen beim PW tippen^^


Ging eher ums außer der Reihe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab halt Kreislaufprobleme, da dann Kopflos rauszustürmen..urg...



Skald schrieb:


> An den da oben server sind nicht wieder da


Achne ;')
War wohl doch nicht offensichtlich genug.


----------



## fergun (30. Juni 2010)

> Oh, die Sonne scheint! Ich glaube, heute zock ich in kurzen Hosen!


----------



## Domifolk (30. Juni 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> [media][/media]
> <3 XT



wenn du schon anfängst mach ich gleich mal weiter




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6P-MKyb_h3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Assassin_VIII (30. Juni 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> "Oh, die Sonne scheint! Ich glaube, heute zock ich in kurzen Hosen!"



in kurzen hosen? ich hock hier in boxershorts ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domifolk (30. Juni 2010)

Assassin_VIII schrieb:


> in kurzen hosen? ich hock hier in boxershorts !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich äh hocke nackt?!


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/39
> 
> Das ist eh das geilste. XDDDD





http://z0r.de/1460 DAS ist das geilste ;D


----------



## Assassin_VIII (30. Juni 2010)

Domifolk schrieb:


> Ich äh hocke nackt?!



na asstrein alte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soul6 (30. Juni 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Man merkt das Ferien sind o.O 500 leute am frühenmorgen im thread



lol; wann bist denn du erst aufgestanden ?
Frühmorgen ? der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde mal sagen : "Mahlzeit liebe Community"
und passend dazu der Post von 9 live oberhalb mit der kotzenden Moderatorin (aber gz; Abhärtung hat sie....springt nach ein paar sekunden wieder auf und moderiert weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

lg
randy


----------



## Zodttd (30. Juni 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/39
> 
> Das ist eh das geilste. XDDDD



Weebls hat viele geilere Sachen z.B. 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ykwqXuMPsoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

Domifolk schrieb:


> Ich äh hocke nackt?!



nein dazu verkneife ich mir jetzt was ^^


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

http://z0r.de/121


So gehts dann nachher los.


----------



## Nvs (30. Juni 2010)

"Oh, die Sonne scheint! Ich glaube, heute zock ich in kurzen Hosen!"

hahahahahah

made my day




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domifolk (30. Juni 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Weebls hat viele geilere Sachen z.B.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WIE GEILLLL!!!!


----------



## Assassin_VIII (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gVPsaOvrk1M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und 
wer halt die melodie von mortal kombat kennt (oder combat ? ach keine ahnung)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IBrFTDGjSVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

schlimmer!


----------



## Atraz (30. Juni 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Weebls hat viele geilere Sachen z.B.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



need ich als hunterpet xD WUHUUUUUUU


----------



## fergun (30. Juni 2010)

Domifolk schrieb:


> Ich äh hocke nackt?!



Zu viel Information!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-PtfyRjkn40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## metera (30. Juni 2010)

Domifolk schrieb:


> Ich äh hocke nackt?!



wie interesant xD


Gestern mit einem freund geskyped und ich hab so verstanden "na ich geh mal fkk" dabei hatte er gesagt er geht afk, man bin ich blöd xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TR4CO (30. Juni 2010)

Ich will ein Eis, aber krieg es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Klick me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Yeah, HSB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gute Mukke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.myspace.com/azeramusic




Und ich hab Ferien und auch Geburtstag hmmmm xD *Kuchen für alle hinstell*


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> Zu viel Information!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Igitt core!


----------



## Domifolk (30. Juni 2010)

Beste parody ever!!!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d7n8GqewJ2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Murinus (30. Juni 2010)

http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/index.html


----------



## fergun (30. Juni 2010)

metera schrieb:


> wie interesant xD
> 
> 
> Gestern mit einem freund geskyped und ich hab so verstanden "na ich geh mal fkk" dabei hatte er gesagt er geht afk, man bin ich blöd xD
> ...



bei dem wetter fkk zu gehn ist auch keine schande


----------



## Assassin_VIII (30. Juni 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> bei dem wetter fkk zu gehn ist auch keine schande



ja der untere Männekin brauch auch mal luft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cheekoh (30. Juni 2010)

LOOOOOOOOOOOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgZLHUC-Ixc


----------



## ~Saphyra~ (30. Juni 2010)

Ihr wisst echt wie man einem langweiligen Referat Schwung verpasst xD DANKE ihr rettet mich doch tatsächlich vor dem sicheren Langeweile-Tod


----------



## Chiquita2912 (30. Juni 2010)

hab mich gefreut 12:30 uhr und ich kann mich mal einloggen und was is geht nicht =(


*Packung schokoladeneis hinstell*
*sahne danebenstell*
*Schüssel mit Löffel stapeln*


jeder darf sich bedienen!!


----------



## Takius (30. Juni 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> bei dem wetter fkk zu gehn ist auch keine schande



WENN man(n) es sich leisten kann...~


----------



## TR4CO (30. Juni 2010)

~Saphyra~ schrieb:


> Ihr wisst echt wie man einem langweiligen Referat Schwung verpasst xD DANKE ihr rettet mich doch tatsächlich vor dem sicheren Langeweile-Tod



Immer wieder gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fergun (30. Juni 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Igitt core!



Gegen Heaven shall burn kann mal jo wohl wirklich nix sagen^^


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MQ7QmLd2eVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TEVodXzNmPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Doch man kann gegen hsb was sagen ich find die wirklich grottenschlecht dann lieber noch Neara oder Maroon


----------



## metera (30. Juni 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> bei dem wetter fkk zu gehn ist auch keine schande



ja natürlich darf er das, aber er brauchts mir ja nicht zu erzählen sonst stell ich mir alles wieder bildlich vor xD


----------



## Nvs (30. Juni 2010)

~Saphyra~ schrieb:


> Ihr wisst echt wie man einem langweiligen Referat Schwung verpasst xD DANKE ihr rettet mich doch tatsächlich vor dem sicheren Langeweile-Tod



du musst da schon zuhören so ist es ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist bestimmt klausurrelevant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



um was geht es denn?


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

metera schrieb:


> ja natürlich darf er das, aber er brauchts mir ja nicht zu erzählen sonst stell ich mir alles wieder bildlich vor xD



Da denkt die Dame wohl 2deutig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wattie (30. Juni 2010)

muahaha

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

alles andere ist nur Pop


----------



## fergun (30. Juni 2010)

Takius schrieb:


> WENN man(n) es sich leisten kann...~



Naja ich hab 2 Katzen...
...und die wollen mit allem was "baumelt" spielen.
kanns mir also eher nicht leisten :/


----------



## ~Saphyra~ (30. Juni 2010)

Nvs schrieb:


> du musst da schon zuhören so ist es ja nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich glaub prüfungsrelevant ist es wirklich...geht um die RCT(Rational-Choice-Theorie oder auch Theorie der rationalen Wahlen) [Gehört zu "Neuere Theorien" im Studiengang Soziologie (wen's interessiert und wer nich weiß was er machen will/soll]
Außerdem hat es schon Tradition,dass Mittwochs in der Übung nebenbei WoW an ist und ein Twink gezockt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cheekoh (30. Juni 2010)

[post='http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFIqJRc12Ls'][/post]


geil xD


----------



## TR4CO (30. Juni 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> Naja ich hab 2 Katzen...
> ...und die wollen mit allem was "baumelt" spielen.
> kanns mir also eher nicht leisten :/



Warum?! Oh Fantasie?! Warum muss ich mir DAS jetzt bildlich vorstellen! >.<


----------



## cell81469 (30. Juni 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> Naja ich hab 2 Katzen...
> ...und die wollen mit allem was "baumelt" spielen.
> kanns mir also eher nicht leisten :/



Freu dich doch wenn wer damit spielen will


----------



## Assassin_VIII (30. Juni 2010)

http://www.isnichwahr.de/r92402752-roller-vs-karussel.html

also wenn DAS nicht wehtut


----------



## Totebone (30. Juni 2010)

TR4CO schrieb:


> Warum?! Oh Fantasie?! Warum muss ich mir DAS jetzt bildlich vorstellen! >.<


hehe musste ich auch



cell81469 schrieb:


> Freu dich doch wenn wer damit spielen will



Wenn er auf SM steht, kein Problem, sonst schmerzhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cheekoh (30. Juni 2010)

wie fügt ihr eigentlich die videos so groß ein? xD


----------



## fergun (30. Juni 2010)

Wattie schrieb:


> muahaha
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related
> 
> alles andere ist nur Pop



Die trinken Becks und zeigen es der ganzen Welt in einem Video? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takius (30. Juni 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> Naja ich hab 2 Katzen...
> ...und die wollen mit allem was "baumelt" spielen.
> kanns mir also eher nicht leisten :/



Mist, alle meine Antworten wären nicht Jugendfrei, obwohl nicht Anstößig oder Obszön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (30. Juni 2010)

Ich bin Krank, selbst,wenn ich urlaub hätte, würde ich nicht rauskönn -.-


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Becks ist voll hart unso deswegen


----------



## Wattie (30. Juni 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> Die trinken Becks und zeigen es der ganzen Welt in einem Video?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Berliner is zu teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MkeC9WVVsQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mr.Voletron ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metera (30. Juni 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Da denkt die Dame wohl 2deutig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja, das tue ich leider immer ._.^^


----------



## TR4CO (30. Juni 2010)

cheekoh schrieb:


> wie fügt ihr eigentlich die videos so groß ein? xD



gehst du youtube.com





suchst du video




suchst du unta video "einbetten"

machste copy'n'paste mit dä mahkierta sache

kopierste inne beitrag




bääm fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (30. Juni 2010)

TR4CO schrieb:


> gehst du youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, nimmst die normale url und klickst oben auf "Multimediainhalt einfügen"


----------



## fergun (30. Juni 2010)

cell81469 schrieb:


> Freu dich doch wenn wer damit spielen will



Ja allgemein freu ich mich da ja auch...
...aber wenn sie mit ziemlich scharfen Krallen nach meinem besten Stück fingern, dann geht die Freude in Geschrei über.


----------



## Karcharoth (30. Juni 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Nach dem Disclaimer am Anfang hab ich mich auf was richtig abgefahrenens gefreut, aber so übel wars ja gar nicht. Aber Dark Funeral is auch geil.


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

Ja die haben leider etwas nachgelassen;/


----------



## Cincinnattikid (30. Juni 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Dann sing das hier mit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




DANKE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab schon lange dieses Lied aus den Simpsons gesucht xD

Genial ~~


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

metera schrieb:


> ja, das tue ich leider immer ._.^^



-hust- Gefaellt mir ^_^


----------



## fergun (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NIcnz5d-iZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cheekoh (30. Juni 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nFIqJRc12Ls&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nFIqJRc12Ls&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



klappt net xD


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

xD
bitte klickt nicht auf das xD oben


----------



## TR4CO (30. Juni 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Nope, nimmst die normale url und klickst oben auf "Multimediainhalt einfügen"



Oder so... xD wusste ich nid... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab damit auch grad Probleme mit gehabt, wie man unschwer übersehen kann xD

like this? :O





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9TprBVNHQr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Topperharly (30. Juni 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=RZ6HQL8orL4[/youtube]


.....well.... fail^^


----------



## Domifolk (30. Juni 2010)

Bevor ich jetzt zu Subway gehe und ein Frustfressen veranstalte bekommt ihr nochmal richtige Musik





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i7S0D_guTMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Assassin_VIII (30. Juni 2010)

so hier noch was zum abschied und dann bin ich raus für ehute - jetzt yami yami subway gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PMPPXTnZP8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Totebone (30. Juni 2010)

TR4CO schrieb:


> Oder so... xD wusste ich nid...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Habs beim ersten mal auch falsch gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann hat ZAM das editiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wattie (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VoQ-vAfJKmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cheekoh (30. Juni 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Nope, nimmst die normale url und klickst oben auf "Multimediainhalt einfügen"


 wo oben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

Wieso finde ich Asiatinnen so suess?

http://z0r.de/398


----------



## fergun (30. Juni 2010)

JAAAAAAAAAAA!
Ich hab noch n Sub von vorgestern im Kühlschrank...
...bester Moment des Tages!


----------



## Skald (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sUnyuHFk4PE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cheekoh (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vvnJIDJJADg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nFIqJRc12Ls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



iiihhhh xD


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

http://z0r.de/403 
viel geiler


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

dudubaum schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/403
> viel geiler



was ist daran denn geil ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metera (30. Juni 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> -hust- Gefaellt mir ^_^



*hustenbonbon rübereich* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

metera schrieb:


> *hustenbonbon rübereich*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke dir, hab ich dringend gebraucht. (;


----------



## zondrias (30. Juni 2010)

Man kaum zu glauben, ein Beitrag der 2007!!!! geschrieben wurde und seit dem jeden Mittwoch hier zu lesen ist.


----------



## Cryteki (30. Juni 2010)

und heute auch noch bis 14 uhr geschlossen :'(


----------



## Elminator (30. Juni 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



geeeeeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fergun (30. Juni 2010)

Jetzt die Gegend um Tanaris rum mit cataclysm evtl. n bisschen put gehn *winke winke Wurstverkäufer* *schniff*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qIZu7pPAVMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## metera (30. Juni 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Danke dir, hab ich dringend gebraucht. (;


Bitteschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/e: ich hab auch taschentücher falls jemand weinen muss, mama mete hat alles xD


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

Ich verlieb mich gleich noch, und ich geh gleich auf die Suche nach einer Asiatin!

http://z0r.de/503


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> Jetzt die Gegend um Tanaris rum mit cataclysm evtl. n bisschen put gehn *winke winke Wurstverkäufer* *schniff*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Saphyra~ (30. Juni 2010)

SO ich mach mich aufn Heimweg =) mal sehn ob WoW wieder geht wenn ich später vom Friseur komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre schade wenn nicht..will noch nich lernen xD bb


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

bb duda


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

ich such ma was zum futtern bg


----------



## fergun (30. Juni 2010)

Was für n Set trägt der Orc da bei 0:50?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UCOq8YZb47I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cheekoh (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JVwj1BsCa9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich lach mich schief


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

[media]http://video.gmx.net/watch/7631232[/media]


----------



## Ice Core (30. Juni 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> Was für n Set trägt der Orc da bei 0:50?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tier 1 Set des Kriegers

http://de.wowhead.com/itemset=209

/edit - Die Waffe wäre: Arkanitschnitter


----------



## mad_chaos (30. Juni 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> Was für n Set trägt der Orc da bei 0:50?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sieht nach dem Krieger T1 aus


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

ach mist das video geht net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es ist Bewissen Löw isst Popel


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> Was für n Set trägt der Orc da bei 0:50?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



re warrior T1
http://www.buffed.de/fileadmin/models/wow/wowsample.php?loadType=6&referenceId=209&locale=deDE


----------



## cheekoh (30. Juni 2010)

naja erstmal duschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal ne maßnahme xD


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

mad_chaos schrieb:


> Das sieht nach dem Krieger T1 aus



da war ich wohl langsamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fearzone (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YiTCuw4_Mi0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Brandin (30. Juni 2010)

achja der wöchentliche mittwoch thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na alle am warten? ^^


----------



## Eltoro73 (30. Juni 2010)

Ohne Worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://z0r.de/525


----------



## Ghazemeister (30. Juni 2010)

ich will rubinsanktum zocken ^^


----------



## Ghazemeister (30. Juni 2010)

z0r.de/1146


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

ich hab definitiv ein Asiatin-Fetisch XDDDDDDD

http://z0r.de/745


----------



## Kzell (30. Juni 2010)

warum kommt heute kein fussball? wtf -.-


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gXRnDUGWdTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


bähhh


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

dudubaum schrieb:


> [media]http://video.gmx.net/watch/7631039[/media]
> bähhh



oh ging der doch hihihihi


----------



## Eltoro73 (30. Juni 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> ich hab definitiv ein Asiatin-Fetisch XDDDDDDD
> 
> http://z0r.de/745




Das iss doch keine Asiatin?!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

rache ist pinkelnder hund xD


----------



## progressivrockaa (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mIpPCMcT6Mk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TR4CO (30. Juni 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Das iss doch keine Asiatin?!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zerstör nicht seine Träume! xD


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

progressivrockaa schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



ohhh das nenne ich einen großen jungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Das iss doch keine Asiatin?!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Chinesin? Egal, sehen alle Geil, Niedlich & WEIBLICH! aus. Nicht so wie die ganzen Barbies da draußen. : (


----------



## TR4CO (30. Juni 2010)

Hmmm bin mal weg ne Pizza essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Viel Spaß noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Chinesin? Egal, sehen alle Geil, Niedlich & WEIBLICH! aus. Nicht so wie die ganzen Barbies da draußen. : (



Barbies ?

Wo?

Ich sehe keine


----------



## Thuum (30. Juni 2010)

Kzell schrieb:


> warum kommt heute kein fussball? wtf -.-


Stell dir vor, morgen kommt auch kein Fußball. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bombajy (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8zuH8srcwE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Moonkin Power!


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Barbies ?
> 
> Wo?
> 
> Ich sehe keine



Hm, moeglicherweise verstehst du es anders, ich meinte damit die ganzen Maedels da draußen die 5kg schminke im Gesicht haben und so'n Zeugs.


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

TR4CO schrieb:


> Hmmm bin mal weg ne Pizza essen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich will auch!


----------



## Kzell (30. Juni 2010)

Thuum schrieb:


> Stell dir vor, morgen kommt auch kein Fußball.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn ;D


----------



## Eltoro73 (30. Juni 2010)

dudubaum schrieb:


> ohhh das nenne ich einen großen jungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nunja..


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

Bombajy schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



dan kan ich mit meiner eule ja ganz world of warcraft 1 hitten?^^


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Hm, moeglicherweise verstehst du es anders, ich meinte damit die ganzen Maedels da draußen die 5kg schminke im Gesicht haben und so'n Zeugs.



boar 5 kg schminke wo wohnst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13816845111&sid=3&pageNo=1

hier is auch lustig ^^


----------



## Eltoro73 (30. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> boar 5 kg schminke wo wohnst du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ähh... Hollywood...oder BIELEFELD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (30. Juni 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> ich hab definitiv ein Asiatin-Fetisch XDDDDDDD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> boar 5 kg schminke wo wohnst du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Duisburg, problem viertel nach Berlin Kreuzberg meiner meinung nach. (Ghetto und so'n zeugs)


----------



## Aggropip (30. Juni 2010)

so war grad einkaufen.... gibts was neues?^^


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Duisburg, problem viertel nach Berlin Kreuzberg meiner meinung nach. (Ghetto und so'n zeugs)



ich frag mich gerade ob die ihr Gesicht auch hoch bekommen oder ob es am Boden schleift 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nymph (30. Juni 2010)

Thuum schrieb:


> Stell dir vor, morgen kommt auch kein Fußball.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber wenigstens heute hätten sie doch spielen können xD am besten heute mittag bis wow wieder on geht xDDDDD (zuschauerzahlen wären explodiert xP)


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

Aggropip schrieb:


> so war grad einkaufen.... gibts was neues?^^



du hast den 2girls 1cup post verpasst *kotz*


----------



## Topperharly (30. Juni 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ6HQL8orL4[/youtube]

wenn man nix kann, soll man nix tun.


----------



## metera (30. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> ich frag mich gerade ob die ihr Gesicht auch hoch bekommen oder ob es am Boden schleift
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haha wie geil, ich stell mir des grad vor xD


----------



## cheekoh (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vQkPrOj-Nek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



XD


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

fernbedienung im arsch lol?es ist immer lustig sich selber auf buffed zu zeigen


----------



## Deanne (30. Juni 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Chinesin? Egal, sehen alle Geil, Niedlich & WEIBLICH! aus. Nicht so wie die ganzen Barbies da draußen. : (


So, so, alle Chinesinnen sehen geil aus? Dann komm mal bei mir an der Uni vorbei und schau dir da die chinesischen Mathe- oder Physikstudentinnen an. 
Das wird dein Weltbild gewaltig ändern. Zusammengewachsene Augebrauen und so...

PS: Ich wohne auch in Duisburg, na danke für das nette Kompliment. Ich finde nicht, dass hier nur Barbies rumlaufen. Aber ich komme auch nicht aus Marxloh oder Bruckhausen.


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=RZ6HQL8orL4[/youtube]
> 
> wenn man nix kann, soll man nix tun.



das wurd schon geposted du musst dir mal die 2735 seiten durchlesen...


----------



## Elda (30. Juni 2010)

dudubaum schrieb:


> du hast den 2girls 1cup post verpasst *kotz*


Weiß immer noch nich was das ist :O


----------



## fergun (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vj33fi4Vimc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Weiß immer noch nich was das ist :O



ich sagte das willst du auch nicht wissen :X


----------



## cheekoh (30. Juni 2010)

looooooooool





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kDREzvtuf7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aggropip (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QgXnSBtvbp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Lok´tar Ogar !!!!!


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZXb1Yd5oy7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yoh (30. Juni 2010)

Bin mal Zähne putzen !!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrSwaA-FAj4


----------



## immortal15 (30. Juni 2010)

dudubaum schrieb:


> das wurd schon geposted du musst dir mal die 2735 seiten durchlesen...





niemand mag klugscheißer


----------



## progressivrockaa (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p9hzOgrcI3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cold Play (30. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> http://forums.wow-eu...&sid=3&pageNo=1
> 
> hier is auch lustig ^^



alter ich fang gleich an zu kotzen... wie gestört muss man sein um das lustig zu finden. ausserdem sind hier auch noch genug minderjährige auf dem board. ich glaube kaum das du den link hättest posten dürfen.

du tust mir echt leid.


----------



## fergun (30. Juni 2010)

http://www.southpark.de/alleEpisoden/1008/


----------



## dlsimone (30. Juni 2010)

cheekoh schrieb:


> looooooooool
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Einfach nur Genial


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

cheekoh schrieb:


> looooooooool
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hatten wir letztens icc25 hatte ein junge stress mit seinter mutter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fergun (30. Juni 2010)

Ja 300g Schokolade...
...das geht ja nicht!


----------



## Elda (30. Juni 2010)

dudubaum schrieb:


> ich sagte das willst du auch nicht wissen :X



und was ist wenn doch? :<


----------



## Fearzone (30. Juni 2010)

also wenn schon ts dann FUTUREMAN !!!! EPIC gibt auch noch n teil 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vFdA8ri85hU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## progressivrockaa (30. Juni 2010)

.....there's&#65279; alot to eat in Mianus
lol soooo geil^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AsUTFM_W8Qw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

immortal15 schrieb:


> niemand mag klugscheißer



ich bin nicht klug!


----------



## fergun (30. Juni 2010)

dudubaum schrieb:


> hatten wir letztens icc25 hatte ein junge stress mit seinter mutter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



<3 push to talk / pedal

Finds aber auch ziemlich Scheiße, wenn deine Mitspieler ausm Raid sowas aufnehmen und hochladen.


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> und was ist wenn doch? :<



dan musste kotzen^^


----------



## Vanilecornet (30. Juni 2010)

So noch 30 Minuten mindestens wartten und maximal 72 stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dlsimone (30. Juni 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> <3 push to talk / pedal
> 
> Finds aber auch ziemlich Scheiße, wenn deine Mitspieler ausm Raid sowas aufnehmen und hochladen.




Wieso? Dann hätten wir nichts zum lachen :-)


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> So, so, alle Chinesinnen sehen geil aus? Dann komm mal bei mir an der Uni vorbei und schau dir da die chinesischen Mathe- oder Physikstudentinnen an.
> Das wird dein Weltbild gewaltig ändern. Zusammengewachsene Augebrauen und so...
> 
> PS: Ich wohne auch in Duisburg, na danke für das nette Kompliment. Ich finde nicht, dass hier nur Barbies rumlaufen. *Aber ich komme auch nicht aus Marxloh oder Bruckhausen*.



Nicht nur da, sondern auch in Beeck, Oberhausen, in der Stadt. usw.. Und ich meinte ja nicht alle Asiatinnen, o. Chinesinnen (?) Aber es gibt schon recht huebschere maedels als hier. Ich war einmal in China, ab da hat sich "mein" Weltbild veraendert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem sollten sich die meisten auch nicht gehen lassen wenn du schon sagst ihre Augenbrauen seien zusammen gewachsen, ein wenig Pflege am aeußeren sollte schon drin sein. (:


----------



## dlsimone (30. Juni 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> <3 push to talk / pedal
> 
> Finds aber auch ziemlich Scheiße, wenn deine Mitspieler ausm Raid sowas aufnehmen und hochladen.




Wieso? Dann hätten wir nichts zum lachen :-)


----------



## Nymph (30. Juni 2010)

LAAAAANGWEILIG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab schon das "ooh eeh ooh aah..." mitgesungen xDDD

höre die uralten barlowblogs^^ (kanns auswendig aber egal) + die vids von nyhm xDDDD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xciuYTeu4Qc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



alt aber gut^^


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juni 2010)

Und reeee ^.^
Mal eben alle pc läden hier abgefahren oO KEINE sau hat hier nen Prozessor xD


----------



## Aggropip (30. Juni 2010)

Nymph schrieb:


> die vids von *nymh* xDDDD


wenn dann Nyhm^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KEbWyQ14jhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


is das beste von ihm^^


----------



## Poseidoom (30. Juni 2010)

Das hier is auch nice.


http://www.youtube.c...h?v=msmRwlg23Qc

Und peinigt mich, falls es schon gepostet wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belgor (30. Juni 2010)

Einfach GEIL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GaaQwJAww6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nymph (30. Juni 2010)

Aggropip schrieb:


> wenn dann Nyhm^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jo vertippt xD wegen nick hier im forum ^^


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

Belgor schrieb:


> Einfach GEIL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



cO lolz


----------



## Neragon (30. Juni 2010)

Belgor schrieb:


> Einfach GEIL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Iron Baby im Kampf gegen die ganz pösen Killerhasen o.o


----------



## Bombajy (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dULvpsPcsvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WTUTlxWgKhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sooo geil xD


----------



## fergun (30. Juni 2010)

Nymph schrieb:


> LAAAAANGWEILIG
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das oohhh eaaaaaa schon mitgesungen?
Das gucken und nebenbei die Tetris Melodie summen!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=keeSEJG4XzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

Bombajy schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



da sieht man das dummheit wehtut


----------



## Elda (30. Juni 2010)

fu warum geht bei mir kein youtube video rein? <.<


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

ok leute es ist soweit the finally 15min bist es auf 16uhr verlängert wird!


----------



## Fearzone (30. Juni 2010)

Das ist Tetris Skill :O





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jwC544Z37qo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> fu warum geht bei mir kein youtube video rein? <.<



du musst da wo die 3pics sind heist multimediainhalt hinzufügen draufklicken


----------



## Nymph (30. Juni 2010)

dudubaum schrieb:


> ok leute es ist soweit the finally 15min bist es auf 16uhr verlängert wird!



jo countdown läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so zwischen 13:55 und 14:05 fällt ihnen ein das sie es nich bis 14:00 (!) schaffen >.>


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> fu warum geht bei mir kein youtube video rein? <.<



wieso es ging doch ^^

also What´s up




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pXvFx_ToK8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## metera (30. Juni 2010)

wer will mit mir wetten das nochmal verlängert wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cL_qGMfbtAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Jetzt aber!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vMxwPgzF4ME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Belgor (30. Juni 2010)

Hier mal ein Video von Dark Age of Camelot !! Das erste und beste Game das ich je gespielt habe. Alle Freunde und Gildentreffen waren einfach geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gruß an alle vom Server Lyonesse Albion !! Es war eine geile Zeit aber auch die ist mittlerweile vergangen !! Werde mich immer an dieses Game erinnern und den vielen schönen Stunden im RvR hinterherweinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IyWdqViu8ro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

12min!


----------



## Nymph (30. Juni 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> Das oohhh eaaaaaa schon mitgesungen?
> Das gucken und nebenbei die Tetris Melodie summen!
> 
> 
> ...



DAS hab ich mir jetzt über 6 min angetan >.< *verzweiflung*


----------



## progressivrockaa (30. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


YKEL - Set Mai 2009





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


YKEL - Set August 2008





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


YKEL - Set Oktober 2009


----------



## nekori (30. Juni 2010)

9min noch .. dann kommt die meldung das wir bis 15 uhr warten müssn


----------



## Nymph (30. Juni 2010)

zwischenstand (weil´s so schön ist)^^


*555 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 184 Mitglieder, 371 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*


----------



## progressivrockaa (30. Juni 2010)

nekori schrieb:


> 9min noch .. dann kommt die meldung das wir bis 15 uhr warten müssn



Ist doch der Klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

8min damdamdam


----------



## Aggropip (30. Juni 2010)

Nymph schrieb:


> zwischenstand (weil´s so schön ist)^^
> 
> 
> *555 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
> 184 Mitglieder, 371 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*



juhu ich bin einer davon   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arenasturm (30. Juni 2010)

547 lesen dieses thema :>


----------



## metera (30. Juni 2010)

und immer mehr besucher lesen das thema, gleich dauerts wieder ewig bis die seite von buffed geladen ist xD


----------



## TheEwanie (30. Juni 2010)

Hello Friends


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

*Schonmal auf Battle.net geh und mit der Maus ueberm Account-Kuendigen Button fahren-

Wenn es wieder 2 std dauert, dann Adios ... is doch net normal...


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> *Schonmal auf Battle.net geh und mit der Maus ueberm Account-Kuendigen Button fahren-
> 
> Wenn es wieder 2 std dauert, dann Adios ... is doch net normal...



xD


----------



## Nymph (30. Juni 2010)

dudubaum schrieb:


> ...damdamdam...



das errinert mich an was... : *grinz* 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gYTqYVHS1lo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



xDDDD


----------



## Gwyn_ (30. Juni 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> *Schonmal auf Battle.net geh und mit der Maus ueberm Account-Kuendigen Button fahren-
> 
> Wenn es wieder 2 std dauert, dann Adios ... is doch net normal...



Ein honk weniger ...


----------



## metera (30. Juni 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> *Schonmal auf Battle.net geh und mit der Maus ueberm Account-Kuendigen Button fahren-
> 
> Wenn es wieder 2 std dauert, dann Adios ... is doch net normal...


war doch aber bis jetzt fast immer beim patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (30. Juni 2010)

Soo..Hoffen.


----------



## wildrazor09 (30. Juni 2010)

Und die ganze Welt zählt laut bis 10!

1! Hier kommt 3.3.5!
2! Hier kommt 3.3.5!
....


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

5min bääm!


----------



## Tpohrl (30. Juni 2010)

dudubaum schrieb:


> xD



baba, have fun^^


----------



## metera (30. Juni 2010)

dudubaum schrieb:


> 5min bääm!



bei mir sinds noch 7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demontra (30. Juni 2010)

*seufz* nichtmal ein Server on inzwischen laut http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/index.html?locale=de_de

das schreit doch wirklich wieder nach ner Verlängerung.....


----------



## TheEwanie (30. Juni 2010)

*Wecker auf 14:00 Stell und ins Wachkomalesenmöglichkeitsbewusstsein verfällt.


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

Gwyn_ schrieb:


> Ein honk weniger ...



Lern mich erst kennen, bevor du mich als Honk bezeichnest o0


----------



## TheEwanie (30. Juni 2010)

*Wecker auf 14:00 Stell und ins Wachkomalesenmöglichkeitsbewusstsein verfällt.


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juni 2010)

4 min *mit bäm* und weitere 2:30 std bis feierabend!


----------



## eMJay (30. Juni 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> *Schonmal auf Battle.net geh und mit der Maus ueberm Account-Kuendigen Button fahren-
> 
> Wenn es wieder 2 std dauert, dann Adios ... is doch net normal...



omg 
Die können bis 72 Stunden die Server runter fahren und du kannst den, den Puckel runter rutschen. 
Dem hast du zugestimmt.


----------



## Lovac (30. Juni 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> *Schonmal auf Battle.net geh und mit der Maus ueberm Account-Kuendigen Button fahren-
> 
> Wenn es wieder 2 std dauert, dann Adios ... is doch net normal...



ohje nc


----------



## Demontra (30. Juni 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Lern mich erst kennen, bevor du mich als Honk bezeichnest o0



naja wir wissen zumindest schonmal, dass du nen Asiatinnenfetisch hast^^


----------



## Gwyn_ (30. Juni 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Lern mich erst kennen, bevor du mich als Honk bezeichnest o0



oO nimms doch ned so ernst

Ironie ftw


----------



## TR4CO (30. Juni 2010)

Sooo die Pizza hat geschmeckt, ich versuch dann mal wieder verzweifelt mich einzuloggen,obwohl ich weiß dass ich mich nicht einloggen kann... iSucht <3


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> omg
> Die können bis 72 Stunden die Server runter fahren und du kannst den, den Puckel runter rutschen.
> Dem hast du zugestimmt.



Was ist ein Puckel? Buckel meinst du wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwyn_ (30. Juni 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Lern mich erst kennen, bevor du mich als Honk bezeichnest o0



oO nimms doch ned so ernst

Ironie ftw


----------



## Sarjin (30. Juni 2010)

Der Login Server sind immer noch down O.o..

Das verheißt schonmal nix gutes ^^!


----------



## Belgor (30. Juni 2010)

Echt krass was eine Community alles macht !! Ich war auch dabei und es war einfach nur Gänsehaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uFIbpyl-Dso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pink_Hoof (30. Juni 2010)

Abwarten und Eistee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwyn_ (30. Juni 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Lern mich erst kennen, bevor du mich als Honk bezeichnest o0



oO nimms doch ned so ernst

Ironie ftw


----------



## TheEwanie (30. Juni 2010)

Bis morgen 20 Uhr verlängert.


----------



## Hoenachtsmann (30. Juni 2010)

2 minuten bis zur Verlängerung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (30. Juni 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Was ist ein Puckel? Buckel meinst du wohl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hans.jpg! kb das bild zu posten :<


----------



## Nymph (30. Juni 2010)

*vor spannung platzt*











...not (!)


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

Gwyn_ schrieb:


> oO nimms doch ned so ernst
> 
> Ironie ftw



Ich versteh im moment kein Scherz mehr oder so..Mich kotzt es wieder an das es so Warm ist, meine Birne macht scho randale bevor ich ueberhaupt aufgestanden bin.


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

jo 16uhr verlängert....


----------



## fergun (30. Juni 2010)

*14:00*
*14:00*
*18:00*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*​


----------



## Fungor (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BRiWDAIsErQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VaulTier (30. Juni 2010)

How about... ich geh ins Freibad, cya (:
Btw, ich sage, das Ultimatum liegt bei 36,45 Stunden downtime füpr Gorgonnash :>


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

Wer hat denn hier die Seite eben gespraengt? XD Buffed error^^


----------



## .Blôôdy. (30. Juni 2010)

Es wurde garnix verlängert.... steht zumindest nix am loginscreen


----------



## Re4liTy (30. Juni 2010)

ohhhhh doch, schau nochmal genauer hin =D


----------



## moonie2008 (30. Juni 2010)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> Es wurde garnix verlängert.... steht zumindest nix am loginscreen



leider doch, 16 Uhr


----------



## WhiteScript (30. Juni 2010)

doch da steht großmächtig bis 16Uhr ^^


----------



## Magic! (30. Juni 2010)

Worlf first 10er





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gDYgVxybqME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Slayed (30. Juni 2010)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> Es wurde garnix verlängert.... steht zumindest nix am loginscreen



Doch, steht da.


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

-Auf Account-Kuendigen button klick- 

srsry diese Idioten.. kriegen nichts auffer Reihe, auf den amerikanischen Servern haben die schon First Kills wenn ich das richtig gesehn hab o0


----------



## Pumba86 (30. Juni 2010)

bis 16uhr.... :x


----------



## TheEwanie (30. Juni 2010)

Scheiß Blizz. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44Pr4KFPytw


----------



## Topperharly (30. Juni 2010)

mal wieder zeit für +x spielfreie tage (wie pre-bc-spieler erinnern sich vllt.)


----------



## Magic! (30. Juni 2010)

World first 10er 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gDYgVxybqME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orkman (30. Juni 2010)

juhu warten bis 16 uhr ... echt wie traurig ... die brauchen 16 stunden
und wir bezahlen fuer das game , wo bleibt da der service
greez 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (30. Juni 2010)

Gibt es erste bekannte Suizidfälle, die mit den Wartungsarbeiten in Verbindung gebracht werden?


----------



## laerning (30. Juni 2010)

Der World First Kill is doch bestimmt schon passiert. Oder wird Blizzard das Sanktum nochmal geschlossen haben?


----------



## Thuum (30. Juni 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> -Auf Account-Kuendigen button klick-
> 
> srsry diese Idioten.. kriegen nichts auffer Reihe, auf den amerikanischen Servern haben die schon First Kills wenn ich das richtig gesehn hab o0


In Amerika wird das Rubinsanktum erst freigeschaltet, wenn es auch auf den Europäischen Servern verfügbar ist.


----------



## Ahrtus (30. Juni 2010)

bis 16 uhr.. omg -.-


----------



## laerning (30. Juni 2010)

Der World First Kill is doch bestimmt schon passiert. Oder wird Blizzard das Sanktum nochmal geschlossen haben? 

EDIT// Ich kann mich einloggen, seh aber keine Realms =O


----------



## laerning (30. Juni 2010)

Der World First Kill is doch bestimmt schon passiert. Oder wird Blizzard das Sanktum nochmal geschlossen haben? 

EDIT// Ich kann mich einloggen, seh aber keine Realms =O


----------



## Bombajy (30. Juni 2010)

Wegen dem Firstkill: Halion (also die Gilde) hatte schon den "Firstkill" auf dem Testserver, sie hatten also genug Zeit ihn zu üben und brauchten ihn auf dem richtigen Server nur noch umzuklatschen. Hätte also so oder so keinen Firstkill für Europa gegeben auch wenn wir rechtzeitig on gekommen wären.


----------



## laerning (30. Juni 2010)

Der World First Kill is doch bestimmt schon passiert. Oder wird Blizzard das Sanktum nochmal geschlossen haben? 

EDIT// Ich kann mich einloggen, seh aber keine Realms =O


----------



## laerning (30. Juni 2010)

Der World First Kill is doch bestimmt schon passiert. Oder wird Blizzard das Sanktum nochmal geschlossen haben? 

EDIT// Ich kann mich einloggen, seh aber keine Realms =O


----------



## Aun (30. Juni 2010)

wowfan13 schrieb:


> *Attention - Attention
> 
> MCIMBA live im TS, jetzt im Teamspeak 2:
> 
> ...




omg na ein glück hab ich besseres zu tun


----------



## Crush351 (30. Juni 2010)

Gut, dann weiß ich, auf welches TS ich nie gehen werde


----------



## nekori (30. Juni 2010)

joo wie ich sagte...  	war ja eh klar.........   ich würd eventuell noch ein drauf setzen und auf 18 uhr tippen


----------



## FienchenSchneckie (30. Juni 2010)

Mhmpf...Urlaub...Zeit zum Zocken...Server down...! Wetten aus 16 Uhr wird 18 Uhr?


----------



## Martok352 (30. Juni 2010)

das wird wiedereinmal ein Tag voll mit "F5" =/
schaffen wir heute die dreitausendste seite??? =)


----------



## Raiyu (30. Juni 2010)

How I Met Your Mother inc!


----------



## Epicor (30. Juni 2010)

Wird um 16Uhr sicher nochmals verlängert.. US Server waren damals bis 18 oder 20Uhr offline.. 
Sollens doch gleich ne 24h Downtime ankündigen, dann würden manche nicht drauf warten ^^ 

Ein Tag freie Spielzeit wäre angebracht, das stimmt allerdings ^^


----------



## Crush351 (30. Juni 2010)

NAchher wirds 18uhr, dann 20uhr, dann 22uhr, dann 0uhr, usw...-.-^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (30. Juni 2010)

Na klasse wir bekommen bestimmt die gleichen Bugs -.-, die jedoch teilweise lustig sind. xD


----------



## Martok352 (30. Juni 2010)

Raiyu schrieb:


> How I Met Your Mother inc!



kann ich dir schon alle folgen im schlaf aufsagen =/


----------



## laerning (30. Juni 2010)

World First Kill ist schon geschehen!!!! 
http://premoguild.com/forums/portal.php


----------



## Elda (30. Juni 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> -Auf Account-Kuendigen button klick-
> 
> srsry diese Idioten.. kriegen nichts auffer Reihe, auf den amerikanischen Servern haben die schon First Kills wenn ich das richtig gesehn hab o0



Interessiert eh keinen <.<


----------



## Epicor (30. Juni 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Na klasse wir bekommen bestimmt die gleichen Bugs -.-, die jedoch teilweise lustig sind. xD



Bugs wurden behoben, da wir auch schon denselben Hotfix dabei haben wie die US-Server


----------



## Ordum (30. Juni 2010)

Ich finds einfach nur noch lächerlich das die für einen Patch der in den USA schon läuft,
bzw. teilweise läuft, 16 Stunden brauchen um den aufzuspielen...

Ist mal wieder typisch für Blizz, irgendwas den Spielern zu zumuten was hinten und vorne
nicht funktioniert.

Einfach nur noch lächerlich mehr sag ich nicht.


----------



## BÄÄÄHM! (30. Juni 2010)

OLOLOL >.< 	


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie war das? 12:00 dann 14:00 und nun 16:00??? glaub ma die sind morgen erst wieder on die Server.....

MFG

Shaman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darton (30. Juni 2010)

können die sich mal auf eine fixe Zeit entscheiden? aus 16 wird bestimmt 18 uhr..


----------



## TheEwanie (30. Juni 2010)

Ja, wir schaffen heute die 3000 Seite, Spam ON!


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juni 2010)

Muhaha war mir klar noch mehr unterhaltung bis 16:30 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke blizzard


----------



## Martok352 (30. Juni 2010)

wie mit patch 3.2.0 =)
Server um 10 uhr in der nacht online...


----------



## Moktheshock (30. Juni 2010)

Ordum schrieb:


> Ich finds einfach nur noch lächerlich das die für einen Patch der in den USA schon läuft,
> bzw. teilweise läuft, 16 Stunden brauchen um den aufzuspielen...
> 
> Ist mal wieder typisch für Blizz, irgendwas den Spielern zu zumuten was hinten und vorne
> ...



^^ bei den amis war ja nur nen ganzer tag der server weg^^ und zeitverschiebung co. kg ^^


----------



## Torock2205 (30. Juni 2010)

ololol rofllll die pommesbude um die ecke hat heute zu....was muten die ihren kunden zu...die verklag ich.....die können nicht einfach länger zu machen.....mimimi...

merkt ihr was? oO 
nicht zum aushalten das gejammer!


----------



## Kerbe (30. Juni 2010)

So ab ins Freibad das sollten die Keller Kinder suchtis auch mal machen Rl geniesen von mir aus kann de server erst Morgen wieder on kommen


----------



## Epicor (30. Juni 2010)

Eigentlich ne Frechheit, dass die den World-First-Kill haben.. als ob das ne Leistung wäre, wenn alle anderen 1 Woche später erst mit Rubinsanktum anfangen können -.-


----------



## Greendesert (30. Juni 2010)

Sehts doch mal Positiv .. man kann mal die Sonne genießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Ok ich mit Krücken kann auch nur aufm Balkon sitzen, aber naja ^^


----------



## Fungor (30. Juni 2010)

> srsry diese Idioten.. kriegen nichts auffer Reihe, auf den amerikanischen Servern haben die schon First Kills wenn ich das richtig gesehn hab o0



Auf den Americanischen Servern läuft der Patch doch auch schon ne Woche. Oder zwei?!


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (30. Juni 2010)

alle die jetzt sagen, fu blizz.. wofür zahle ich geld, ich kündige meinen account... bla bla blub...

sind nach 5 tagen sowieso wieder on. also, füße still halten.


----------



## Myrical (30. Juni 2010)

Es is doch immer wieder das gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und da wird sich auch nie was dran ändern, wenn Patchday is .... nehmt euch einfach was anderes vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geht nen Eis essen, ins Schwimmbad etc , das Wetter is der Hammer!

Klar ist es ärgerlich, kann ich gut verstehen, geht mir ja nicht anders... aber ich spiel nun schon seit über 5 Jahren und man lernt damit zu Leben das Blizz am Patchtag die Zeit nich einhalten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also macht euch nen schönen Nachmittag!!!

So long.....

die Myri <3


----------



## ziwsii (30. Juni 2010)

WoW spieler 16 stunden ohne wow------->Enrage!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greendesert (30. Juni 2010)

Fungor schrieb:


> Auf den Americanischen Servern läuft der Patch doch auch schon ne Woche. Oder zwei?!



Auf den Ameri*k*anischen Servern läuft er seit einer Woche, aber ohne Raid


----------



## laerning (30. Juni 2010)

Fungor schrieb:


> Auf den Americanischen Servern läuft der Patch doch auch schon ne Woche. Oder zwei?!



Ja, aber das Rubinsanktum wurde erst heute geöffnet!!!


----------



## Epicor (30. Juni 2010)

Was soll ich groß rausgehen, wenn draußen nur schwarze Wolken rumrauschen und der Wind bläst und es nur mehr 15Grad hat -.-


----------



## Ordum (30. Juni 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> ^^ bei den amis war ja nur nen ganzer tag der server weg^^ und zeitverschiebung co. kg ^^



jo aber jetzt läuft es doch bei dene...

Wird bei uns nicht anders werden, bei uns werden die mit Sicherheit auch 24 Stunden off
bleiben, weil Blizz nichts drauf hat, ganz einfach...


----------



## knäggebrot! (30. Juni 2010)

Wir warten auf unsere Server und in den USA freuen sie sich schon über den (schönen?!) Loot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (30. Juni 2010)

Ah schon 50% von der BF Patch...


----------



## Kremlin (30. Juni 2010)

knäggebrot! schrieb:


> Wir warten auf unsere Server und in den USA freuen sie sich schon über den (schönen?!) Loot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sehr tragisch.


----------



## Epicor (30. Juni 2010)

Man fragt sich dann aber eigentlich, was Blizzard dann letzte Woche am Mittwoch mit den Servern gemacht hat, wo sie 24Stunden offline waren?
Dachte eigentlich, dass die den Patch da schon raufgespielt haben und ihn nur noch freischalten müssten -.-


----------



## chefteri (30. Juni 2010)

laerning schrieb:


> Der World First Kill is doch bestimmt schon passiert. Oder wird Blizzard das Sanktum nochmal geschlossen haben?
> 
> EDIT// Ich kann mich einloggen, seh aber keine Realms =O



wer ist den lolrofl im ts? xDDD hahaha


----------



## mmeCeliné (30. Juni 2010)

WORLDfirst Kill, ich musste wirklich schmunzeln


----------



## knäggebrot! (30. Juni 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> sehr tragisch.



Hab ich nicht behauptet :\ 
Ich würde auch noch eine Woche warten, mich stört das eher geringfügig...


----------



## rushiflauschi (30. Juni 2010)

Ordum schrieb:


> jo aber jetzt läuft es doch bei dene...
> 
> Wird bei uns nicht anders werden, bei uns werden die mit Sicherheit auch 24 Stunden off
> bleiben, *weil Blizz nichts drauf hat, ganz einfach...*



Und das sagt wer? Ein Nobelpreisträger? Oder hast du nen AIDS Impfstoff erfunden? Hast du in deinem Leben schon etwas vergleichbares geleistet?
Wenn dich Blizz so ankotzt, zieh Leine!


----------



## Newmerlin (30. Juni 2010)

Fungor schrieb:


> Auf den Americanischen Servern läuft der Patch doch auch schon ne Woche. Oder zwei?!




Patch ja aber die ini wurde erst gestern *heute* freigeben


----------



## Elda (30. Juni 2010)

chefteri schrieb:


> wer ist den lolrofl im ts? xDDD hahaha



Warum? :s


----------



## Kremlin (30. Juni 2010)

knäggebrot! schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht behauptet :\
> Ich würde auch noch eine Woche warten, mich stört das eher geringfügig...



mich stört es garnicht.


----------



## Rubinweapon (30. Juni 2010)

selbe misserie wie bei jedem größeren patchday..wozu hat man den ptrs^^


----------



## resusseleman (30. Juni 2010)

Ausgeschlafen? - Erledigt!

Rechner auseinander genommen? - Erledigt!

Kaffee fertig? - Mist!

Rechner entstaubt? - Erledigt!

Kaffee fertig? - Erledigt!

Rechner zusammen gebaut? - Erledigt!

Windows neuinstalliert und eingerichtet? - Erledigt!

restlichen Kram installiert? - Erledigt!

Und nu...??


----------



## RazZerrR (30. Juni 2010)

Wieso schreiben sie nicht gleich 15 Uhr dann muss man nicht immernoch ne Stunde dazu rechnen. ;D


----------



## Arosk (30. Juni 2010)

Würde doch wieder jeder flamen wenn sie gleich 1 Uhr bis 18 Uhr hinschreiben, oder?


----------



## Lari (30. Juni 2010)

Ihr seid echt zu köstlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


N.E.R.D-Raaageeeeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terinder (30. Juni 2010)

Epicor schrieb:


> Man fragt sich dann aber eigentlich, was Blizzard dann letzte Woche am Mittwoch mit den Servern gemacht hat, wo sie 24Stunden offline waren?
> Dachte eigentlich, dass die den Patch da schon raufgespielt haben und ihn nur noch freischalten müssten -.-




Die Istanz war afaik schon lange implementiert. Gibt da wohl eher Probleme mit dem Freundesystem oder das die Server nicht flüssig laufen^^


----------



## Assassin_VIII (30. Juni 2010)

ich mag Kuchen mit Kuchengeschmack aber das nur am rande


----------



## Kremlin (30. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ihr seid echt zu köstlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich liebe den mittwoch auch. 

<3


----------



## Elda (30. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ihr seid echt zu köstlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Im ts?


----------



## rebotic (30. Juni 2010)

Da hat man frei und dann verschieben sich die Arbeiten im 2-Stunden-Takt.
Und ja ich war heute schon draussen ^^


----------



## mod26 (30. Juni 2010)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Wieso schreiben sie nicht gleich 15 Uhr dann muss man nicht immernoch ne Stunde dazu rechnen. ;D



is doch bis auf 16 Uhr verlängert worden ..bis jetzt ^^ kommt bestimmt noch 18 uhr =D
aber mir solls egal sein ich geh gleich arbeiten und wenn ich wiederkomm sind die hoffentlich fertig =D


----------



## Gartenlaube (30. Juni 2010)

Ich finde es GUT das Blizzard einen Patchvorgang so gründlich wie möglich durchführt und aus alten Fehlern gelernt hat. 

Lieber 4 Stunden (+) warten und dafür anständig spielen können. (:


Und zum Thema Firstkill:

a) Die meisten interessiert es eh nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



b) Blizz ist was das gleichzeitige aufspielen von Patches beinahe international (sprich: westliche Welt) angeht imho federführend in der Spieleindustrie.

&

c) (ergänzend zu a) sollte ein Firstkill tatsächlich fair und sportlich bewertet werden können (wo ich mir nicht so wirklich sicher bin), dann würde ein Faktor wie Verzögerung durch den Patchvorgang ausgehebelt sein, indem man die Spielzeit bis zum Kill wertet. Sonst hat das ganze doch garkeinen Wert. ^^

Boom Tshaka,
Die gute alte Gartenlaube


----------



## Greendesert (30. Juni 2010)

resusseleman schrieb:


> Und nu...??



Jetzt wartest du wie alle anderen auf den Patch und wenn's dir zu Bunt wird Flamest du was das Zeug hält .. so wie jeder 3te Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder du bist eine der Minderheiten denen es egal ist.


----------



## Manotis (30. Juni 2010)

Der thread müsste doch längst der längste im ganzen Forum sein oder? War doch klar, dass 3.3.5 chaos gibt xD


----------



## TheEwanie (30. Juni 2010)

Battlefront  2 Livestream startet jetzt! 
http://www.livestream.com/Battlefront
Auf dem Programm: Eine einzelspieler Schlacht und dann noch einige Multiplayer.Wenn ich danach noch Lust habe wird noch Warcraft 3/Fifa Online gespielt.


----------



## turalya (30. Juni 2010)

btw steht bei euch auch immer konnte keine Verbindung aufgebaut werden?


----------



## Arosk (30. Juni 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Battlefront 2 Livestream startet jetzt!
> http://www.livestream.com/Battlefront
> Auf dem Programm: Eine einzelspieler Schlacht und dann noch einige Multiplayer.Wenn ich danach noch Lust habe wird noch Warcraft 3/Fifa Online gespielt.



wtf


----------



## wolfracht (30. Juni 2010)

Es wäre ja zu viel verlangt, wenn es Blizzard auch nur ein einziges mal schaffen würde, pünktlich fertig zu werden.

Es regnet draußen, juhu


----------



## Demontra (30. Juni 2010)

sobald die Login-Server wieder da sind, kann man sich zumindest schonmal ein Stückchen sicherer sein, dass es bald losgeht^^


----------



## Breoal (30. Juni 2010)

wolfracht schrieb:


> Es regnet draußen, juhu




Wo wohnst denn du?


----------



## Arosk (30. Juni 2010)

Zu Blöd das genau heute BF gepatched wird, also noch warten bis ich die über 500 MB unten hab :>


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juni 2010)

Ich bin wohl die größte minderheit xD Mich freut es sogar das die sich hier so aufregen <3


----------



## rebotic (30. Juni 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Battlefront 2 Livestream startet jetzt!
> http://www.livestream.com/Battlefront
> Auf dem Programm: Eine einzelspieler Schlacht und dann noch einige Multiplayer.Wenn ich danach noch Lust habe wird noch Warcraft 3/Fifa Online gespielt.



und ich warte xD


----------



## Assassin_VIII (30. Juni 2010)

Demontra schrieb:


> sobald die Login-Server wieder da sind, kann man sich zumindest schonmal ein Stückchen sicherer sein, dass es bald losgeht^^



wird es aber nie !! ohnein ! EINE WELT BRICHT ZUSAMMEN !!! DAS IST DIE APOKALYPSE - WAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH


----------



## Dannsum (30. Juni 2010)

wolfracht schrieb:


> Es regnet draußen, juhu



ich will auch regen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sordura (30. Juni 2010)

Man ich will zocken -.-"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2010)

wolfracht schrieb:


> Es wäre ja zu viel verlangt, wenn es Blizzard auch nur ein einziges mal schaffen würde, pünktlich fertig zu werden.
> 
> Es regnet draußen, juhu



Nicht heulen , es ist doch klar, dass Serverarbeiten manchmal auch länger gehen, und bei den bisherigen Arbeiten waren sie immer um 12 Uhr fertig ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greendesert (30. Juni 2010)

wolfracht schrieb:


> Es wäre ja zu viel verlangt, wenn es Blizzard auch nur ein einziges mal schaffen würde, pünktlich fertig zu werden.



Ein Mega-Patch erfordert ebend mehr Arbeit als normale Mini-Patches zudem können viel mehr Fehler auftreten ... siehe US Server. Zudem, mach du dich erstmal an so ein Projekt, dann weißt du wie schwer es sein kann.


----------



## Demontra (30. Juni 2010)

Assassin_VIII schrieb:


> wird es aber nie !! ohnein ! EINE WELT BRICHT ZUSAMMEN !!! DAS IST DIE APOKALYPSE - WAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH



Super, endlich wieder RL!!!!!


----------



## Arosk (30. Juni 2010)

Greendesert schrieb:


> Ein Mega-Patch erfordert ebend mehr Arbeit als normale Mini-Patches zudem können viel mehr Fehler auftreten ... siehe US Server. Zudem, mach du dich erstmal an so ein Projekt, dann weißt du wie schwer es sein kann.



34 MB sind richtig mega.


----------



## Epicor (30. Juni 2010)

Bei mir in Salzburg regnets auch gleich mal -.-


----------



## Kremlin (30. Juni 2010)

bei mir schneits.


----------



## Dalfi (30. Juni 2010)

Wetterbericht Niedersachsen, für alle die nicht in der Lage sind selber raus zu schauen. 

SONNE SONNE UND NOCH MEHR SONNE
geht raus und macht was draus, der nächste Regen kommt bestimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 An alle wo es regnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Pech gehabt ^^


----------



## Assassin_VIII (30. Juni 2010)

Demontra schrieb:


> Super, endlich wieder RL!!!!!



haha ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mod26 (30. Juni 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Ich bin wohl die größte minderheit xD Mich freut es sogar das die sich hier so aufregen <3



ich finds auch lustig ^^ darum lese ichs ja =D


----------



## Nymph (30. Juni 2010)

firstkill is sowas von wayne wenn die großen gilden eh schon ewig aufm testserver über durften >.>
und zum schönen loot was einer sagte, ich hab in der ganzen lootliste nur ein item gefunden das sich lohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schade, schade für meinen bären *drop* (und das wird eh selten droppen und wenn dann rollen sicher noch 1-2 andere tanks drauf...ich werd´s nie sehn *sad*)


----------



## Greendesert (30. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Zu Blöd das genau heute BF gepatched wird, also noch warten bis ich die über 500 MB unten hab :>



Auf der Xbox konnt ich den schon vor nen paar Tagen laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok352 (30. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> 34 MB sind richtig mega.



du weißt schon, für was das "M" bei "MB" steht??? =D


----------



## turalya (30. Juni 2010)

Epicor schrieb:


> Bei mir in Salzburg regnets auch gleich mal -.-



Eisenstadt -- Sonne


----------



## Epicor (30. Juni 2010)

Lad mir jetzt ein Free2Play MMORPG für mein MAC runter ^^ ma schauen, ob PlaneShift was ordentliches is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

Assassin_VIII schrieb:


> ich mag Kuchen mit Kuchengeschmack aber das nur am rande



Ich mag Zuege.


----------



## Assassin_VIII (30. Juni 2010)

Dalfi schrieb:


> Wetterbericht für alle die nicht in der Lage sind selber raus zu schauen.
> 
> SONNE SONNE UND NOCH MEHR SONNE
> geht raus und macht was draus, der nächste Regen kommt bestimmt.
> ...



hab schon in der sonne gelegen - bin runter in die stadt - hab mit kumpels en sub gegessen - und jetzt bin ichw ieder daheim und lass alles erstmal sich setzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst platz ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (30. Juni 2010)

Martok352 schrieb:


> du weißt schon, für was das "M" bei "MB" steht??? =D



minibyte? :O


----------



## resusseleman (30. Juni 2010)

Greendesert schrieb:


> Jetzt wartest du wie alle anderen auf den Patch und wenn's dir zu Bunt wird Flamest du was das Zeug hält .. so wie jeder 3te Post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das mit dem flamen muss ich glaub ich noch üben, mach das zu selten.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was ich mich nur jedesmal frage: Warum fällt denen immer erst 5min vor Fristende auf, dass sie es doch nicht schaffen?
Sitzen die ab 5 vor vorm Server und sagen sich ständig "Ich schaff's noch rechtzeitig" und dann auf einmal "Mist, brauch doch noch 2 Stunden mehr"?


----------



## Arosk (30. Juni 2010)

Greendesert schrieb:


> Auf der Xbox konnt ich den schon vor nen paar Tagen laden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Liegt daran das Konsolen bevorzugt werden.


----------



## Assassin_VIII (30. Juni 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Ich mag Zuege.



ja das tust du


----------



## Greendesert (30. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> 34 MB sind richtig mega.



Im gegensatz zu den kleinen Patches Ja! Zudem kommt für einen Patch ein neuer Raid UND ein komplett neues Freunde System hinzu. Und sowas ist ebend im gegensatz zu den vergangenen Patches Mega


----------



## Assassin_VIII (30. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Liegt daran das Konsolen bevorzugt werden.



riecht für mich nach mobbing !


----------



## Wowler12345 (30. Juni 2010)

Ich drehe durch, Blizzard! Jetzt habe ich gerade wieder Hartz4 bekommen und dann sowas, ey Blizzard du regst auf nä! Jetzt habe endlich wieder viel Zeit nun kommt Blizzard und macht Server down! EY

/ironie off

Ich denke ein Blizzardarbeiter hat es so gemacht: Guck mal hmm Server hmm gehen hmm kaputt hmm machen hmm wie hmm stelle hmm ich hmm das hmm an hmm, oh! Guck mal hmm da steht hmm heißer hmm Kaffee hmm ( Da kam es nach stundenlangem überlegen zu einer sehr guten Idee) ich könnte hmm Kaffe auf Server hmm werfen hmm, dann hmm alles hmm kaputt hmm!


----------



## Speedreini93 (30. Juni 2010)

[url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDc_vdSYu5A"]WoW Mage Portals Dalaran Fun [/url]

xD


----------



## Greendesert (30. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Liegt daran das Konsolen bevorzugt werden.



Kann sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (30. Juni 2010)

Jo, nur das der Raid schon länger im Spiel impletiert ist und jetzt nur geöffnet wird. Die 34 MB sind für das Freundesystem.


----------



## wolfracht (30. Juni 2010)

Greendesert schrieb:


> Ein Mega-Patch erfordert ebend mehr Arbeit als normale Mini-Patches zudem können viel mehr Fehler auftreten ... siehe US Server. Zudem, mach du dich erstmal an so ein Projekt, dann weißt du wie schwer es sein kann.



Ich selbst kanns zwar nicht, ich bin aber auch kein Konzern, der sowas schon 5+ Jahre macht und Spezialisten dafür hat.


----------



## StarBlight (30. Juni 2010)

Mal ne andere Frage, hat schon jemand Transformers War for Cybertron für die Wii gespielt? hab bisher nur einen Test gefunden und da wurde das Spiel in Grund und Boden gewertet. 
Soll wohl keinen Millimeter an die Xbox bzw. PS3 Version rankommen. Kann das jemand bestätigen? Hab´s zum Glück noch nicht ausgepackt und würde es nachher noch umtauschen gehen.


----------



## wowfan13 (30. Juni 2010)

Nochmal an alle: MCIMBA im TS 2, jetzt: 78.46.33.157:8769 kein pw

Fragen stellen, Livemusik und viele dumme Kinder!


----------



## fergun (30. Juni 2010)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=27882


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2010)

Schätze mal auch, dass es da noch Probs mit dem neuen Battle.net System gibt.

Naja, ich werde mit Mr.Marston ein wenig Mexico aufmischen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uomosato (30. Juni 2010)

argh ich hasse es, erst jheissts 12:00 dann 14:00 jetzt 16:00

bin mal gespannt wann die das wieder am laufen haben


----------



## chefteri (30. Juni 2010)

laerning schrieb:


> Der World First Kill is doch bestimmt schon passiert. Oder wird Blizzard das Sanktum nochmal geschlossen haben?
> 
> EDIT// Ich kann mich einloggen, seh aber keine Realms =O



wer ist den lolrofl ? xDD ahahah


----------



## quentinharlech (30. Juni 2010)

Ich muss sagen, ich finds echt cool wie dieser Post immer am Patchday abgeht. Das ist sowas wie unser Maskottchen-Thread! 

I like!


----------



## Greendesert (30. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Jo, nur das der Raid schon länger im Spiel impletiert ist und jetzt nur geöffnet wird. Die 34 MB sind für das Freundesystem.



Selbst wenn, ein neues Freunde System zu implementieren was Spiele übergreifend ist, ist auch schon keine kleine Aufgabe.


----------



## Todesknight (30. Juni 2010)

zu mindest kann man sich wenigstens mal einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - aber nicht auf die realms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (30. Juni 2010)

ich bin drin. wer wissen will, wies geht, schreibt mir ne pm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greendesert (30. Juni 2010)

wolfracht schrieb:


> Ich selbst kanns zwar nicht, ich bin aber auch kein Konzern, der sowas schon 5+ Jahre macht und Spezialisten dafür hat.



Selbst ein Konzern wie Blizzard kann nicht vorhersehen ob Fehler auftreten. Selbst die besten Experten sind nur Menschen und machen Fehler.


----------



## Elda (30. Juni 2010)

chefteri schrieb:


> wer ist den lolrofl ? xDD ahahah



Wer ist lolrofl?


----------



## chefteri (30. Juni 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Wer ist lolrofl?



im ts^^^xD 

du : o ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2010)

chefteri schrieb:


> wer ist den lolrofl ? xDD ahahah



Wer bist du ? Oo


----------



## Wowler12345 (30. Juni 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wer bist du ? Oo



Bestimmt Buffed-Premium Ts-Server


----------



## turalya (30. Juni 2010)

Steht bei euch auch: "Es kommte keine Verbindung mit dem Serveraufgebaut werde. Wenn...blablabla"?

oder kommt ihr schon zur serverliste?


----------



## turalya (30. Juni 2010)

fu doppelpost


----------



## Wowler12345 (30. Juni 2010)

turalya schrieb:


> Steht bei euch auch: "Es kommte keine Verbindung mit dem Serveraufgebaut werde. Wenn...blablabla"?
> 
> oder kommt ihr schon zur serverliste?



Nein bei mir steht es auch, das liegt daran, dass die Login-Server down sind.


----------



## Tsukasu (30. Juni 2010)

Speedreini93 schrieb:


> WoW Mage Portals Dalaran Fun
> 
> xD



OMG wie blöd muss man sein rechts ist doch der echte port und die checken es nicht.
Naja wissen wohl die wenigsten da smn auch im porte bischen sehen kann welche stadt es ist und wen es doppelt steht naja........
Aber geiles video XD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2010)

turalya schrieb:


> Steht bei euch auch: "Es kommte keine Verbindung mit dem Serveraufgebaut werde. Wenn...blablabla"?
> 
> oder kommt ihr schon zur serverliste?



Ne wir sind schon alle im Rubysanktum ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (30. Juni 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Nein bei mir steht es auch, das liegt daran, dass die Login-Server down sind.



Puh danke^^


----------



## turalya (30. Juni 2010)

Machen wir doch Musik:



LALALALALALALALILILOLOLULULA

und jetzt alle


----------



## Demontra (30. Juni 2010)

turalya schrieb:


> Steht bei euch auch: "Es kommte keine Verbindung mit dem Serveraufgebaut werde. Wenn...blablabla"?
> 
> oder kommt ihr schon zur serverliste?



hab noch keine serverliste


----------



## Greendesert (30. Juni 2010)

Also, anscheinend gibts hier Spezialisten unter euch die immer wieder versuchen sich einzuloggen ... schaut doch mal Links, da steht um _*16 Uhr*_ kann man sich wieder einloggen (zumindest soll man es dann wieder können). Also, versucht es doch garnet weiter und schreibt hier: Steht bei euch auch "bla bla bla" .. JA es steht auch bei uns, weil die Server ebend nicht on sind.


----------



## Martok352 (30. Juni 2010)

turalya schrieb:


> Machen wir doch Musik:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LALALALALALALALILILOLOLULULA


----------



## Kremlin (30. Juni 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ne wir sind schon alle im Rubysanktum ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



endboss hat 34%.


----------



## Pink_Hoof (30. Juni 2010)

Greendesert schrieb:


> Also, anscheinend gibts hier Spezialisten unter euch die immer wieder versuchen sich einzuloggen ... schaut doch mal Links, da steht um _*16 Uhr*_ kann man sich wieder einloggen (zumindest soll man es dann wieder können). Also, versucht es doch garnet weiter und schreibt hier: Steht bei euch auch "bla bla bla" .. JA es steht auch bei uns, weil die Server ebend nicht on sind.



THIS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demontra (30. Juni 2010)

Greendesert schrieb:


> Also, anscheinend gibts hier Spezialisten unter euch die immer wieder versuchen sich einzuloggen ... schaut doch mal Links, da steht um _*16 Uhr*_ kann man sich wieder einloggen (zumindest soll man es dann wieder können). Also, versucht es doch garnet weiter und schreibt hier: Steht bei euch auch "bla bla bla" .. JA es steht auch bei uns, weil die Server ebend nicht on sind.



rein aus erfahrung weiß ich aber, dass es schon oft genug der Fall war, dass man sich VORHER bereits wieder einloggen konnte - die Hoffnung stirbt eben zuletzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (30. Juni 2010)

chefteri schrieb:


> im ts^^^xD
> 
> du : o ?


sag ich dir nicht :<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2010)

Will jemand nen Keks ? :>


----------



## Greendesert (30. Juni 2010)

Demontra schrieb:


> rein aus erfahrung weiß ich aber, dass es schon oft genug der Fall war, dass man sich VORHER bereits wieder einloggen konnte - die Hoffnung stirbt eben zuletzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber 2 Stunden früher? .. ok so 10-20 min früher kann ich verstehen aber keine 2 Stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok352 (30. Juni 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Will jemand nen Keks ? :>



jaaaaaaaaa =)
bitteeeeeee =)


----------



## metera (30. Juni 2010)

oh aj ich liebe mitwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*einschlaf


----------



## v0lli (30. Juni 2010)

Damion Davis - Frühling .... Super Lied bei dem Wetter  dazu ein kaltes Bier ...Nun setzt ihr euch auf die Terasse/ den Balkon und stellt euren Wecker auf 16 Uhr . ^^


----------



## Epicor (30. Juni 2010)

Also ich hab auf Khaz'goroth gerade meinen daily Frostfürst Ahune Kill gemacht für die 2 Frostmarken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaSeXeS (30. Juni 2010)

um 15:48 könnt ihr euch wieder einloggen 


 	-=mfG=-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2010)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> um 15:48 könnt ihr euch wieder einloggen
> 
> 
> -=mfG=-



Danke Mr. Blizzard. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demontra (30. Juni 2010)

Greendesert schrieb:


> Aber 2 Stunden früher? .. ok so 10-20 min früher kann ich verstehen aber keine 2 Stunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmmm, ja gut, dann brauch ich wohl doch langsam ne Therapie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaSeXeS (30. Juni 2010)

wirste schon sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *g*


----------



## Flaschenpost (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J737UeVa0dE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Das dauert noch kinners 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lemmi2 (30. Juni 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Will jemand nen Keks ? :>




Ja gib her pls^^..Never Play on Patch Day..

Man könnte meinen das nichts mehr geht,aber in 10 min sind sie sicher on


----------



## metera (30. Juni 2010)

Epicor schrieb:


> Also ich hab auf Khaz'goroth gerade meinen daily Frostfürst Ahune Kill gemacht für die 2 Frostmarken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie hast du das ohne server gemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Newmerlin (30. Juni 2010)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> um 15:48 könnt ihr euch wieder einloggen
> 
> 
> -=mfG=-




du hast vergesen zu sagen aber erst morgen !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok352 (30. Juni 2010)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



geil xD


----------



## mod26 (30. Juni 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Will jemand nen Keks ? :>



ich ich ich :-D


----------



## RaSeXeS (30. Juni 2010)

Newmerlin schrieb:


> du hast vergesen zu sagen aber erst morgen !!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ne denke das wird nicht mehr lange dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greendesert (30. Juni 2010)

Demontra schrieb:


> hmmm, ja gut, dann brauch ich wohl doch langsam ne Therapie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe, also in den 2 Stunden kann ich mich sicher andere sachen ausdenken statt wie Blöd zu versuchen mich einzuloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Epicor (30. Juni 2010)

metera schrieb:


> wie hast du das ohne server gemacht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sitze mit meinem Iphone im Keller von Blizz und hab die Leitung angezapft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greendesert (30. Juni 2010)

metera schrieb:


> wie hast du das ohne server gemacht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er hat sich schlafen gelegt und davon geträumt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demontra (30. Juni 2010)

Greendesert schrieb:


> Hehe, also in den 2 Stunden kann ich mich sicher andere sachen ausdenken statt wie Blöd zu versuchen mich einzuloggen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



äh ja, immer und immer wieder F5 drücken, damit ich hier nur ja keinen beitrag verpasse - unglaublich, aber so geht die Zeit echt fix rum, wenn auch nicht sooooo sinnvoll - ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rebotic (30. Juni 2010)

Demontra schrieb:


> äh ja, immer und immer wieder F5 drücken, damit ich hier nur ja keinen beitrag verpasse - unglaublich, aber so geht die Zeit echt fix rum, wenn auch nicht sooooo sinnvoll - ok
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo ist das bitte nicht sinnvoll? *hust*


----------



## Greendesert (30. Juni 2010)

Demontra schrieb:


> äh ja, immer und immer wieder F5 drücken, damit ich hier nur ja keinen beitrag verpasse - unglaublich, aber so geht die Zeit echt fix rum, wenn auch nicht sooooo sinnvoll - ok
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Posten hier ist Sinnvoller als vor dem WoW Login Bildschirm zu sitzen und immer wieder PW + (falls vorhanden) Authenticator Code eingeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für alle, die nen wollten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (30. Juni 2010)

der Server ist nur down, weil irgendjemand wieder meinte, das es Spaß macht, Pornos von unsicheren Seiten zu laden...

Dabei habe ich doch extra eine Liste mit sicheren Pornolinks zusammengebastelt: 

...edit sagt: Böser Aranamun!


----------



## Legendofz (30. Juni 2010)

Hi, ich heisse RL Daniel, bin 25 und hab jetzt soviel zeug gelesen über den Serverdown, das ich nu wirklich mal ein machtwort sprechen muss.

Ich zocke jetzt seit 5 Jahren (hauptsächlich im Winter ) Wow. Bin gerade in der Arbeit (lebe und wohne am starnberger See) und lebe in glücklicher Beziehung. Braungebrannt und gut trainiert.

Warum ich euch das erzähle, kommt jetzt:

WoW is ne schöne Sache aber es kann doch echt nicht sein, dass die Leute so nen Koller kriegen weil mal 24 Std Server-Down herrscht oder eben die Wartungsarbeiten länger dauern. Ich mein klar, jeder tickt anders aber was würde ich ohne abendliches feierabendbier mit der Clique machen, Lagerfeuer am WE oder feiern bis 10:00 morgens? 

Ist doch im Sommer viel schöner, Party zu machen, Fußball (oder sonstige Sportarten) zu spielen, Mädels aufzureissen und schwimmen zu gehen.

Nehmt euch meinen Rat zu Herzen. RL is ne feine Geschichte! (hab den Link grad nicht parat für die, die vergessen haben, was das ist ;-) ) 

Flamt mich ruhig aber wisset... ich hab recht. Freunde anrufen, ab an nächsten See (evtl. Kasten Bier zusammen im richtigen Alter) und nen schicken Sonnenbrand holen, der euch mal dran erinnert, wie schön ein Server-Down sein kann....

was würde ich bei dem wetter für nen halben Tag Urlaub geben?

LG

Legend

p.S: War maln eigener thread aber i-wie gefiel das den Moderatoren wohl ned....


----------



## aoesg (30. Juni 2010)

Boah eyh.... geht doch mal raus, ist ne echt geile Grafik da... ihr werdet es überleben, daß ihr mal nicht zocken könnt....


----------



## Chiary (30. Juni 2010)

Hach wie schön, in 7min hab ich Feierabend.
Dann zur Bank, einkaufen gehen, meine Große aus der KiTa abholen und den Kleinen zu Hause, ab ins Freibad, danach daheim duschen, Abendessen, Kinder ins Bett packen, Taschen auräumen.
Männe zur Arbeit scheuchen ( ich kann so gut verstehen das ihn bei dem Wetter seine Schicht ankotzt und er nicht gehen will ) und dann mal schauen ob die Server evtl. wieder online sind.
Wenn nicht, ab aufs Sofa, vor den Venti, gutes Buch und kühles Bier dabei und ab dafür ^^


----------



## laerning (30. Juni 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6BOFbAdGVM 


xDD zu geil


----------



## metera (30. Juni 2010)

Greendesert schrieb:


> Er hat sich schlafen gelegt und davon geträumt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


achso :-)


----------



## Zodttd (30. Juni 2010)

Legendofz schrieb:


> Hi, ich heisse RL Daniel, bin 25 und hab jetzt soviel zeug gelesen über den Serverdown, das ich nu wirklich mal ein machtwort sprechen muss.
> 
> Ich zocke jetzt seit 5 Jahren (hauptsächlich im Winter ) Wow. Bin gerade in der Arbeit (lebe und wohne am starnberger See) und lebe in glücklicher Beziehung. Braungebrannt und gut trainiert.



Breit gebaut, braun gebrannt, hundert Kilo Hantelbank - genau wie Eichhörnchengesicht!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H_ex-GAlFV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mod26 (30. Juni 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie kuuuhl nen Keks wo KEKS drauf steht =D GOIL!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendofz (30. Juni 2010)

aoesg schrieb:


> Boah eyh.... geht doch mal raus, ist ne echt geile Grafik da... ihr werdet es überleben, daß ihr mal nicht zocken könnt....



Die Grafik is RL nicht so der hit... müssen sie mal patchen... wasser sieht auf der PS3 viel realistischer aus xD


----------



## Greendesert (30. Juni 2010)

Legendofz schrieb:


> Hi, ich heisse RL Daniel, bin 25 und hab jetzt soviel zeug gelesen über den Serverdown, das ich nu wirklich mal ein machtwort sprechen muss.
> 
> Ich zocke jetzt seit 5 Jahren (hauptsächlich im Winter ) Wow. Bin gerade in der Arbeit (lebe und wohne am starnberger See) und lebe in glücklicher Beziehung. Braungebrannt und gut trainiert.
> 
> ...



Endlich mal einer ders ausführlich schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würds genau so machen, wenn ich nicht seit vorgestern an die Krücken gebunden wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffentlich geht zum WE wieder, beginnts Freischießen und wollte mir das iwie nicht entgehen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jkt44QbaIws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2010)

Legendofz schrieb:


> Hi, ich heisse RL Daniel, bin 25 und hab jetzt soviel zeug gelesen über den Serverdown, das ich nu wirklich mal ein machtwort sprechen muss.
> 
> Ich zocke jetzt seit 5 Jahren (hauptsächlich im Winter ) Wow. Bin gerade in der Arbeit (lebe und wohne am starnberger See) und lebe in glücklicher Beziehung. Braungebrannt und gut trainiert.
> 
> ...



Ah da biste schon wieder ... kam grade nicht dazu meinen schönen Brief zu posten, hier nochmal:

Lieber Daniel

Schön, dass du ein erfülltes Leben hast. Erfreu dich dran, aber sowas passt hier überhaupt nicht hin, da es vielleicht 1/2 Person interessiert. Es gibt Menschen, die arbeiten müssen und sich nur Vormittags Zeit nehmen für WoW. Diese sind nun natürlich sauer und auch bissl enttäuscht, verständlich, oder ? Dann gibt es noch die, die zu viel Zeit haben und flamen. Aber in beiden Fällen kann es dir doch egal sein.

Erfreue dich an deinem Leben, am Wetter, Liebe, Glück und den ganzen Zeugs. Aber andere belehren musst du nicht, irgendwann kommen die schon von ganz alleine drauf.

Freundliche Grüße

-Zensiert- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (30. Juni 2010)

Legendofz schrieb:


> Hi, ich heisse RL Daniel, bin 25 und hab jetzt soviel zeug gelesen über den Serverdown, das ich nu wirklich mal ein machtwort sprechen muss.
> 
> Ich zocke jetzt seit 5 Jahren (hauptsächlich im Winter ) Wow. Bin gerade in der Arbeit (lebe und wohne am starnberger See) und lebe in glücklicher Beziehung. *Braungebrannt und gut trainiert*.



So wie der Letzte im Video? xD




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tWPxcPCOLA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendofz (30. Juni 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Breit gebaut, braun gebrannt, hundert Kilo Hantelbank - genau wie Eichhörnchengesicht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




PVP??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xRohen (30. Juni 2010)

Endlich Arbeit aus, bei der Hitze ja der Horror <.<

Da hat man schon gar keine Lust mehr raus zu gehen, man ist einfach nur platt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, da aber sowieso noch nichts geht vielleicht doch, bin noch am überlegen xD


----------



## TheEwanie (30. Juni 2010)

LEUTE SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM ON!!Müssen die 3000 schaffen.


----------



## Doofkatze (30. Juni 2010)

Legendofz schrieb:


> Die Grafik is RL nicht so der hit... müssen sie mal patchen... wasser sieht auf der PS3 viel realistischer aus xD



warum erinnert mich das ganze wieder ein wenig an Dejavus?...man weiß es nicht^^


----------



## Elda (30. Juni 2010)

Legendofz schrieb:


> PVP???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was pvp? :<


----------



## wowfan13 (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fePygciErms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2010)

wowfan13 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Wie schlääääächt ... xD


----------



## rebotic (30. Juni 2010)

Legendofz schrieb:


> Flamt mich ruhig aber wisset... ich hab recht. Freunde anrufen, ab an nächsten See (evtl. Kasten Bier zusammen im richtigen Alter) und nen schicken Sonnenbrand holen, der euch mal dran erinnert, wie schön ein Server-Down sein kann....



Rechtschreibeflame: Flamed mich ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendofz (30. Juni 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ah da biste schon wieder ... kam grade nicht dazu meinen schönen Brief zu posten, hier nochmal:
> 
> Lieber Daniel
> 
> ...





Ein netter Brief... ich danke für dene guten Wünsche... Dennoch... Man kann doch solche schönen Dinge wie ... mom, ich nehm mal deine Aufzählung: Leben, am Wetter, Liebe, Glück und den ganzen Zeugs... durchaus mit der lieben WoW.comm teilen. Vielleicht ist ja auch was für euch dabei... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karcharoth (30. Juni 2010)

Doug und Pizza, Doug und Pizza, Doug und Pizza

SALAMI SALAMI SALAMI SALAMI


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (30. Juni 2010)

laerning schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=_6BOFbAdGVM
> 
> 
> xDD zu geil



wie hammer ist das denn. *kann nicht mehr, tränen in den augen*


----------



## DasSerum (30. Juni 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTSEQPgGieQ

ich sag nur "voller als sonst"


----------



## Legendofz (30. Juni 2010)

rebotic schrieb:


> Rechtschreibeflame: Flamed mich ruhig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://data.motor-talk.de/data/galleries/230260/5297533/rechtschreibflames-2123.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demontra (30. Juni 2010)

Karcharoth schrieb:


> Doug und Pizza, Doug und Pizza, Doug und Pizza
> 
> SALAMI SALAMI SALAMI SALAMI



looool, das läuft bei mir auch grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jls13 (30. Juni 2010)

Karcharoth schrieb:


> Doug und Pizza, Doug und Pizza, Doug und Pizza
> 
> SALAMI SALAMI SALAMI SALAMI



KoQ ftw


----------



## Assassin_VIII (30. Juni 2010)

Karcharoth schrieb:


> Doug und Pizza, Doug und Pizza, Doug und Pizza
> 
> SALAMI SALAMI SALAMI SALAMI



hahah guckst grade kabel1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2010)

Legendofz schrieb:


> Ein netter Brief... ich danke für dene guten Wünsche... Dennoch... Man kann doch solche schönen Dinge wie ... mom, ich nehm mal deine Aufzählung: Leben, am Wetter, Liebe, Glück und den ganzen Zeugs... durchaus mit der lieben WoW.comm teilen. Vielleicht ist ja auch was für euch dabei...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar, aber die wissen meistens schon selbst, wo die Probleme liegen. Den Meisten ist sowieso (auch mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) nur meeegaahh langweilig. Wollte nur schnell die Weekly + Daily machen und wieder wech, das Rubysanktum interessiert mich imoment eher weniger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karcharoth (30. Juni 2010)

jls13 schrieb:


> Das heißt: Doug und Carry, Doug and Curry und dann kommt Salami, Salami etc.
> KoQ ftw



FAIL! es gibt: Doug und Carry Doug und C*A*rry ARTHUR ARTHUR ARTHUR

uns die erwähnte version mit Pizza. Erst denken, dann.....

Btw, es ist seine Frau Carry und nicht das Gewürz.


----------



## jls13 (30. Juni 2010)

Karcharoth schrieb:


> FAIL! es gibt: Doug und Carry Doug und C*A*rry ARTHUR ARTHUR ARTHUR
> 
> uns die erwähnte version mit Pizza. Erst denken, dann.....
> 
> Btw, es ist seine Frau Carry und nicht das Gewürz.



Habs schon längst editiert, bevor du gepostet hat.


----------



## fergun (30. Juni 2010)

wowfan13 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das sein ernst, oder will er lustig sein, weils so scheiße ist?


----------



## Saladarxyz (30. Juni 2010)

wowfan13 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



was dümmeres hab ich noch nie gehört


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Was pvp? :<



Er will wohl gegen dich kämpfen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Landray (30. Juni 2010)

*kommtnachHauseundgucktobserveronsind*

Nicht schlecht, meine Prophezeihung hat sich bewahrheitet, hihi, mal gucken, ob wir heute irgendwann noch mal ran dürfen^^

-> die Wartungsarbeiten werden bis 22Uhr verlängert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendofz (30. Juni 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Klar, aber die wissen meistens schon selbst, wo die Probleme liegen. Den Meisten ist sowieso (auch mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Musst du arbeiten? Also ich werde um punkt 5 mit den Kollegen und Kolleginnen am dampfersteg sitzen. gegen 11 dürften wir dann etwa so aussehen http://www.youtube.c...h?v=P1npwNA8aC0

sprich: woW läuft ja ned weg^^


----------



## Zwirbel (30. Juni 2010)

meint ihr aus der 16 wird gleich ne 18 ?


----------



## laerning (30. Juni 2010)

Zwirbel schrieb:


> meint ihr aus der 16 wird gleich ne 18 ?



Bestimmt, ich seh schon wiele ihr Abo kündigen ö.Ö


----------



## Metalsky2022 (30. Juni 2010)

<object width="960" height="745"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1A9ptA-XKSE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1A9ptA-XKSE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="960" height="745"></embed></object>


----------



## fergun (30. Juni 2010)

looooooooool




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ngNgLoWbHzk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalsky2022 (30. Juni 2010)

fail :>


----------



## laerning (30. Juni 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> looooooooool
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich sowas höre, bin ich froh, dass mein iTunes läuft <3<3<3


----------



## Tsukasu (30. Juni 2010)

laerning schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=_6BOFbAdGVM
> 
> 
> xDD zu geil



OMG wasn das. so geil. WoW ist doch nur ein zeitvertreib. Vorallem der satzt am anfang: Er muss eine gewissen grundlage haben und hier in diesem spiel mit zu spielen.He Grundlage? Wofür? Für ein spiel das ab 12 ist? 
Ich sag nur eins. Spielzeuge sind eigtlich nur für kleine gedachte gibst aber auch jetzt für größere Kiender wie uns ;D. Aber man sollte sich nicht schlau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 machen nur weil ich in einem quadratischen loch nene viereck reinbekomme, was das baby nicht chekt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 soweit sind wier schon oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe ich kann enldich wieder weiter mein Kinderspiel weiter spiel. 

ps: mama ich will essen. Mama kannst du es mir mit dem löffel geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Geiles video so geht echt geil die zeit weg^^.


----------



## Doofkatze (30. Juni 2010)

aus der 16 wird keine 18...das geht morgen nahtlos weiter, keine Sorge^^


----------



## Landray (30. Juni 2010)

Legendofz schrieb:


> Musst du arbeiten? Also ich werde um punkt 5 mit den Kollegen und Kolleginnen am dampfersteg sitzen. gegen 11 dürften wir dann etwa so aussehen



Puh, das ist ganz schön hart.... wow kann man in dem Fall ja schon als gesundheitsfördernd einstufen :-D


----------



## fergun (30. Juni 2010)

laerning schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas höre, bin ich froh, dass mein iTunes läuft <3<3<3


mehr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=url

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gestern Pc formatiert... :/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2010)

Legendofz schrieb:


> Musst du arbeiten? Also ich werde um punkt 5 mit den Kollegen und Kolleginnen am dampfersteg sitzen. gegen 11 dürften wir dann etwa so aussehen http://www.youtube.c...h?v=P1npwNA8aC0
> 
> sprich: woW läuft ja ned weg^^



Hab eigentlich nur heute frei, morgen geht es wieder los. Deswegen bin ich auch bissl sauer, aber nunja, shit happens. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2010)

Dopplpost ...


----------



## wowfan13 (30. Juni 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> mehr?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also Wülfgard is jetzt nicht das perfekte Beispiel wenn du meine Genialität zeigen willst, nimm lieber: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XekWnfk2RHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalsky2022 (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1A9ptA-XKSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Newmerlin (30. Juni 2010)

eigendlich bin ich froh das die server off sind endlich mal die wohnung sauber und sohnemann gesehen ohman ist er groß geworden seit dem letzten Patch oO ^^


----------



## Legendofz (30. Juni 2010)

Landray schrieb:


> Puh, das ist ganz schön hart.... wow kann man in dem Fall ja schon als gesundheitsfördernd einstufen :-D





Das triffts auf den Punkt xD.... Wir waren jung und ausserdem war der Heli viel lauter als die Nachbarn xD


----------



## Fearzone (30. Juni 2010)

also WoW Spieler die sich Mittwochs frei nehmen sind selber schuld , jedenfalls dann wenn sie darauf warten das die Server hochfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rebotic (30. Juni 2010)

Legendofz schrieb:


> http://data.motor-ta...flames-2123.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sicher möcht ich so seien wie Hans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Autumna (30. Juni 2010)

oh mein gott, das "lied" ist wirklich eine folter für die ohren XD


----------



## Doofkatze (30. Juni 2010)

Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, wie viele Leute doch, sobald sie nach dem Grund ihres Meckerns über die Wartungsarbeiten gefragt werden, preisgeben, das sie ja NUR an diesem einen Tag frei haben^^


----------



## laerning (30. Juni 2010)

"I baked you a pie!"
"Oh what flavour?"
"PIE FLAVOUR -.-"


----------



## Sortexo (30. Juni 2010)

laerning schrieb:


> Bestimmt, ich seh schon wiele ihr Abo kündigen ö.Ö



meins ist schon gekündigt mal sehen ob ne verlängerung kommt


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaSeXeS (30. Juni 2010)

16 min noch


----------



## Zodttd (30. Juni 2010)

Legendofz schrieb:


> Musst du arbeiten? Also ich werde um punkt 5 mit den Kollegen und Kolleginnen am dampfersteg sitzen. gegen 11 dürften wir dann etwa so aussehen http://www.youtube.c...h?v=P1npwNA8aC0
> 
> sprich: woW läuft ja ned weg^^



Willst du jetzt beneidet werden weil du ein "RL" hast?
Sowas ist normal, das interessiert hier keine Sau, verstehst du es nicht?
Wird das jetzt so ne Art mein RL-E-Penis ist länger Vergleich oder was?
Es soll auch Leute geben, die mit ihrem Handy mobil surfen können und es soll sogar welche geben, die aus dem Biergarten oder Ähnlichem auf Buffed surfen. Und es gibt auch Leute, die bei der Arbeit so wenig zu tun haben, dass sie auf Buffed surfen können.

Nur weil du vielleicht so ein endcooler Ex-Suchti bist interessiert das immernoch keine Sau. Willst du hier Mitleid erregen oder was?


----------



## Legendofz (30. Juni 2010)

rebotic schrieb:


> Sicher möcht ich so seien wie Hans
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*brechab*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2010)

Fearzone schrieb:


> also WoW Spieler die sich Mittwochs frei nehmen sind selber schuld , jedenfalls dann wenn sie darauf warten das die Server hochfahren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, wenn es nebenbei noch andere Sachen zu tun gibt ... ist es auch kein Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heartless666 (30. Juni 2010)

Es läuft wieder


----------



## Zodttd (30. Juni 2010)

laerning schrieb:


> "I baked you a pie!"
> "Oh what flavour?"
> "PIE FLAVOUR -.-"



DIE POTATOE!


----------



## yves1993 (30. Juni 2010)

PIZZA PIZZA PIE!!!
[youtube]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJKUqK8LDQ8 [/youtube]


----------



## Selidia (30. Juni 2010)

Was ihr wohl gemacht hättet, wenn die Wartungsarbeiten so wie bei den Amis 24 Stunden gedauert hätten...

Das hier vll?

http://videos.rofl.to/clip/wow-passwort-aendern


----------



## Karcharoth (30. Juni 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Willst du jetzt beneidet werden weil du ein "RL" hast?
> Sowas ist normal, das interessiert hier keine Sau, verstehst du es nicht?
> Wird das jetzt so ne Art mein RL-E-Penis ist länger Vergleich oder was?
> Es soll auch Leute geben, die mit ihrem Handy mobil surfen können und es soll sogar welche geben, die aus dem Biergarten oder Ähnlichem auf Buffed surfen. Und es gibt auch Leute, die bei der Arbeit so wenig zu tun haben, dass sie auf Buffed surfen können.
> ...



Im Biergarten auf Buffed surfen? Traurig


----------



## laerning (30. Juni 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> DIE POTATOE!



NOT TODAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2010)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> 16 min noch



16+34=60 ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendofz (30. Juni 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Willst du jetzt beneidet werden weil du ein "RL" hast?
> Sowas ist normal, das interessiert hier keine Sau, verstehst du es nicht?
> Wird das jetzt so ne Art mein RL-E-Penis ist länger Vergleich oder was?
> Es soll auch Leute geben, die mit ihrem Handy mobil surfen können und es soll sogar welche geben, die aus dem Biergarten oder Ähnlichem auf Buffed surfen. Und es gibt auch Leute, die bei der Arbeit so wenig zu tun haben, dass sie auf Buffed surfen können.
> ...



hui, da hat einer schlecht geschlafen was? ich bring lediglich bissl Farbe in die Cyber welt... Die Unterhaltung galt ja nicht dir also relax...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2010)

Dopplpost...


----------



## Flaschenpost (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BUw575DccQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tsukasu (30. Juni 2010)

Metalsky2022 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Als die würd mal Presidentin da bin ich ganz sicher. So gut wie Sie gebieldet ist keiner von uns XD


----------



## Demontra (30. Juni 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Willst du jetzt beneidet werden weil du ein "RL" hast?
> Sowas ist normal, das interessiert hier keine Sau, verstehst du es nicht?
> Wird das jetzt so ne Art mein RL-E-Penis ist länger Vergleich oder was?
> Es soll auch Leute geben, die mit ihrem Handy mobil surfen können und es soll sogar welche geben, die aus dem Biergarten oder Ähnlichem auf Buffed surfen. Und es gibt auch Leute, die bei der Arbeit so wenig zu tun haben, dass sie auf Buffed surfen können.
> ...



na ma ganz ruhig, tust ja so als ob er dich persönlich angegriffen hat, ist doch schön für ihn, wenn er mit seinem Leben zufrieden ist, nehme an, du bist es mit deinem auch - also lass ihn reden - jeder lebt anders^^ Alles gut!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2010)

noch ein Dopplpost -.-


----------



## mod26 (30. Juni 2010)

Der Login-Server ist zu Zeit ausgelastet. Bitte versuchen Sie es später wieder. 

xD


----------



## Greendesert (30. Juni 2010)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> 16 min noch



Und dann? Kommt deine Mutti nach hause und macht dir ne Warme Milch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luftpolster (30. Juni 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> DIE POTATOE!



NOT TODAY


----------



## RaSeXeS (30. Juni 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> 16+34=60 !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



16 + 34 = 50 <--! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da ich aber bis auf 15:48 rechne sind es nun zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch genau 11 Minuten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mayestic (30. Juni 2010)

iwie vermisse ich hier Beiträge wie...


scheiss WoW, Blizzard ist zu doof zum patchen, hey ich zahl 13€ im Monat wer ersetzt mir meine verloren Spielzeit ?

seid ihr krank. los hopp *flame on*

man is mir langweilig. aber was solls. 

wie newmerlin schon sagt ist dies der ideale zeitpunkt dinge zu tun die man sonst nicht macht. 
hmm, wo ist eigentlich meine freundin ? das letzte mal hab ich sie an Weihnachten gesehn.
fällt mir jetzt erst auf das sie nicht mehr da ist.

*gähn*


----------



## turalya (30. Juni 2010)

15:37 und login server immer noch down?


----------



## heartless666 (30. Juni 2010)

Ne, sind wieder online


----------



## Zodttd (30. Juni 2010)

Legendofz schrieb:


> hui, da hat einer schlecht geschlafen was? ich bring lediglich bissl Farbe in die Cyber welt... Die Unterhaltung galt ja nicht dir also relax...



Ist ja okay, wenn du das tust, dann aber nicht so provokativ.

SCHÜLERVZ IST UNNNÖÖÖÖTIG, verdammt schonwieder falscher Text.


----------



## Mayestic (30. Juni 2010)

turalya schrieb:


> 15:37 und login server immer noch down?



ne aber spielen kann man trotzdem nicht. da steht ja auch 16 uhr. sie haben nur vergessen zu erwähnen ob 16 uhr mittwochs, donnerstags oder freitags ^^.

OMG 601 Besucher lesen dieses Thema, IHR SUCHTIS ^^ ich grüße euch


----------



## RaSeXeS (30. Juni 2010)

Greendesert schrieb:


> Und dann? Kommt deine Mutti nach hause und macht dir ne Warme Milch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sagt mir ein 17jähriger! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

15:48 gehen server on!


----------



## Nvs (30. Juni 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, wie viele Leute doch, sobald sie nach dem Grund ihres Meckerns über die Wartungsarbeiten gefragt werden, preisgeben, das sie ja NUR an diesem einen Tag frei haben^^





Made my day ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2010)

turalya schrieb:


> 15:37 und login server immer noch down?



Ein Fall für Galileo Mystery ...


----------



## Doofkatze (30. Juni 2010)

Mayestic schrieb:


> wie newmerlin schon sagt ist dies der ideale zeitpunkt dinge zu tun die man sonst nicht macht.




...arbeiten?


----------



## laerning (30. Juni 2010)

turalya schrieb:


> 15:37 und login server immer noch down?



Bei mir komm ich zum "Entwickluns"-Realm


----------



## Avolus (30. Juni 2010)

*"599 Besucher lesen dieses Thema*"


herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juni 2010)

Mayestic schrieb:


> iwie vermisse ich hier Beiträge wie...
> 
> 
> scheiss WoW, Blizzard ist zu doof zum patchen, hey ich zahl 13€ im Monat wer ersetzt mir meine verloren Spielzeit ?
> ...


Dein text klingt leicht ironisch ^^ 
Oder ist sie dir weihnachten durchgebrannt als sie dir das spiel geschenkt hat xD 
Gute idee nen freund bzw ne freundin los zu werden *rofl* einfach wow schenken


----------



## Ivensis (30. Juni 2010)

Ich brauche Eure Hilfe.

Ich suche DRINGEND den " Mittelteil von Dr. Schiwago ". Kennt den jemand??

Bitte um schnelle Antwort


----------



## bobtheblob (30. Juni 2010)

Ist Blizzard einfach mal wieder zu unfähig?Sollen sie doch gleich sagen das die Server den ganzen verdammten tag off sind!


----------



## Haramann (30. Juni 2010)

Was macht Blizzard eig immer wenn die Server off sind.
Bzw wie spielen sie patches auf die server und was machen sie an "normalen " mittwochen?


----------



## Vanilecornet (30. Juni 2010)

warum scheiss blizzard wir haben besttätigt beim acc kauf das sie das machen dürfen sie dürfens erver glaub max 72 stundden runterfahren


----------



## rebotic (30. Juni 2010)

Legendofz schrieb:


> *brechab*



Oh ja ^^ ich hoffe man merkt ,dass das nicht mein ernst war Ansonsten merk ichs hier einfach mal an.


----------



## Sortexo (30. Juni 2010)

laerning schrieb:


> Bei mir komm ich zum "Entwickluns"-Realm



dann kommst du weiter als ich ich bau nciht mal ne verbindung auf


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

gogo im back 20min left!


----------



## Legendofz (30. Juni 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Ist ja okay, wenn du das tust, dann aber nicht so provokativ.
> 
> SCHÜLERVZ IST UNNNÖÖÖÖTIG, verdammt schonwieder falscher Text.





kein stress, ich nehm sowas locker... sollte nicht provokant sein, sondern eher zur allgemeinen Belustigung...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2010)

Haramann schrieb:


> Was macht Blizzard eig immer wenn die Server off sind.
> Bzw wie spielen sie patches auf die server und was machen sie an "normalen " mittwochen?



Die schaue wer den Längsten hat ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chefteri (30. Juni 2010)

heartless666 schrieb:


> Ne, sind wieder online



Heulsusen freue Zone ^^


----------



## Haramann (30. Juni 2010)

622 Besucher lesen dieses Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (30. Juni 2010)

Mayestic schrieb:


> iwie vermisse ich hier Beiträge wie...
> 
> 
> scheiss WoW, Blizzard ist zu doof zum patchen, hey ich zahl 13€ im Monat wer ersetzt mir meine verloren Spielzeit ?
> ...




Kack Blizzard ich bezahl 13 Eure, das sind fast 50(?) Zigaretten oder ein Partyfaß Bier!!!!!
Ich will zocken verdammt nochmal ich bin voll der krasse ImBa1337RoxXOR ich will Gimps pwnen!!!!
Wenn die Server nicht gleich wieder on sind kündige ich mein Abo!!, obwohl, doch nicht!!!!111eisnelftausendeinhundertundelf!11!!11!!

Passt so?
Jeden Tag eine gute Tat, so muss das.


----------



## Selidia (30. Juni 2010)

Legendofz schrieb:


> hui, da hat einer schlecht geschlafen was? ich bring lediglich bissl Farbe in die Cyber welt... Die Unterhaltung galt ja nicht dir also relax...




Interessant... und du hast tatsächlich geglaubt, du könntest die WoW-Spieler beeinflussen? Deren Welt völlig umkrempeln, nachdem du ihnen breit gelegt hast, was für eine faszinierende Welt draußen auf sie wartet?

Im Großen und Ganzen glaube ich eher, dass du erst seit kurzem auf diesen Geschmack gekommen bist, denn es gibt auch Leute, die schon seit Jahren so ein von dir beschriebenes Leben führen aber auch mal Zeit für sich brauchen, sei es am Rechner oder sonstwo...


----------



## Greendesert (30. Juni 2010)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> sagt mir ein 17jähriger!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok heute kannste mir das noch sagen, morgen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rainaar (30. Juni 2010)

Mayestic schrieb:


> a, IHR SUCHTIS ^^ ich grüße euch



Tach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

Haramann schrieb:


> 622 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sie glauben an hilfe^^


----------



## mod26 (30. Juni 2010)

*659 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 193 Mitglieder, 466 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*

wtf sind unsichtbare Mitglieder ??


----------



## Avolus (30. Juni 2010)

Haramann schrieb:


> 622 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und die Zahl steigt weiter an ^^


----------



## Legendofz (30. Juni 2010)

Mayestic schrieb:


> hmm, wo ist eigentlich meine freundin ? das letzte mal hab ich sie an Weihnachten gesehn.
> fällt mir jetzt erst auf das sie nicht mehr da ist.
> 
> *gähn*



die hat bestimmt die Katze mitgenommen xD.. jaja Frauen sind wie Orkane, mit nem kleinen Blasen gehts los und am Ende ist das halbe haus weg....


----------



## heartless666 (30. Juni 2010)

chefteri schrieb:


> Heulsusen freue Zone ^^


Dir auch gute Besserung XD


----------



## bobtheblob (30. Juni 2010)

Vanilecornet schrieb:


> warum scheiss blizzard wir haben besttätigt beim acc kauf das sie das machen dürfen sie dürfens erver glaub max 72 stundden runterfahren



Und ,heißt das das wir weniger genervt sein müssen wenn Blizzard es nicht gebacken bekommt aus den was in den USA passiert ist zu lernen?


----------



## Haramann (30. Juni 2010)

mod26 schrieb:


> wtf sind unsichtbare Mitglieder ??




Schurken/Dudus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

17min left muhaha


----------



## McAndy (30. Juni 2010)

man kann eh davon ausgehen das die server nach dem patch ersteinmal nur am laggen sind und down gehen usw.alle rennen eh direkt ins rubinsanktum xP aber naja wers brauch,ich geh erst eggen abend on dann ist es chilliger^^


----------



## RaSeXeS (30. Juni 2010)

Greendesert schrieb:


> Ok heute kannste mir das noch sagen, morgen nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hehe, dann wünsche ich dir schonmal alles gute zum 18.! 
Lass dich feiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG


----------



## Re4liTy (30. Juni 2010)

hmm bei gelegenheit frag:
#

hat eriner ne ahnung ob das so geht?


if event == "PLAYER_FOCUS_CHANGED" then
	if UnitExists() then
		self:Show()
	else
		self:Hide()
end



oder obs vom prinzip her schon net klappen kann?

( kanns ja nicht testen zur zeit,d eswegen frach ich jetzt einfach ma =) )


----------



## Greendesert (30. Juni 2010)

mod26 schrieb:


> wtf sind unsichtbare Mitglieder ??



Die Zahl bleibt immer auf 0, weil Unsichtbare Mitglieder sieht man ja nicht also steigt auch die Zahl nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mod26 (30. Juni 2010)

Haramann schrieb:


> Schurken/Dudus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich als Nachtelf könnt mich ja dan auch unsichtbar machen ...mal knopf suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vågor1 (30. Juni 2010)

mod26 schrieb:


> *659 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
> 193 Mitglieder, 466 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*
> 
> wtf sind unsichtbare Mitglieder ??




Ninjas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vllt. steht sogar einer hinter dir!


----------



## Rainaar (30. Juni 2010)

dudubaum schrieb:


> sie glauben an hilfe^^



Ne,ne, den leuten die hier lesen ist nicht mehr zu helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domifolk (30. Juni 2010)

Dir ist langweilig?
Schau den LEFT 4 DEAD 2 Stream auf Xfire.
Einfach dem Link folgen : http://de.xfire.com/live_video/assassin1556/
Dir ist langweilig?
Schau den LEFT 4 DEAD 2 Stream auf Xfire.
Einfach dem Link folgen : http://de.xfire.com/live_video/assassin1556/
Dir ist langweilig?
Schau den LEFT 4 DEAD 2 Stream auf Xfire.
Einfach dem Link folgen : http://de.xfire.com/live_video/assassin1556/
Dir ist langweilig?
Schau den LEFT 4 DEAD 2 Stream auf Xfire.
Einfach dem Link folgen : http://de.xfire.com/live_video/assassin1556/
Dir ist langweilig?
Schau den LEFT 4 DEAD 2 Stream auf Xfire.
Einfach dem Link folgen : http://de.xfire.com/live_video/assassin1556/
Dir ist langweilig?
Schau den LEFT 4 DEAD 2 Stream auf Xfire.
Einfach dem Link folgen : http://de.xfire.com/live_video/assassin1556/


----------



## Slaplink (30. Juni 2010)

Haramann schrieb:


> Was macht Blizzard eig immer wenn die Server off sind.
> Bzw wie spielen sie patches auf die server und was machen sie an "normalen " mittwochen?



An "normalen" Mittwochen werden die server mit nem schlauch abgespritzt und die gm´s fahren in mc Donalds um sich ihre Groß bestellung abzuholen und dann gehts noch in dunkin donuts und wenn si da fertig sind gehts noch ins Kinderparadies und dann is der morgen eig. schon rum!

An Patchday tagen wird in der ersten halben stunde der patch aufgespielt und dann gehts wie in den normalen mittwochen wenn verlängerte arbeiten sind hat sich ein gm sein knie aufgeschlagen


----------



## Legendofz (30. Juni 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Interessant... und du hast tatsächlich geglaubt, du könntest die WoW-Spieler beeinflussen? Deren Welt völlig umkrempeln, nachdem du ihnen breit gelegt hast, was für eine faszinierende Welt draußen auf sie wartet?
> 
> Im Großen und Ganzen glaube ich eher, dass du erst seit kurzem auf diesen Geschmack gekommen bist, denn es gibt auch Leute, die schon seit Jahren so ein von dir beschriebenes Leben führen aber auch mal Zeit für sich brauchen, sei es am Rechner oder sonstwo...





naja, ich war eigtl. i9mmer schon Gelegenheitszocker mit Unterbrechungen. Da ich nur einen Char habe, ist es nicht schwer den Endcontent trotzdem für besagte "Zeit für sich" zu gamen... Leute, die mit mir spielen, wissen das ich niemand bin, der am tag 4 Std online sein kann... und akzeptieren es auch, das man eben mal n Monat nicht on ist.... Ganz gute Balance gefunden zwischen Gilde und RL.... War früher schwieriger aber es geht...


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

ich wünsch dir auch alles gute!


----------



## Doofkatze (30. Juni 2010)

in 14 Minuten werden die Spieler selbst dafür sorgen, das sie nicht spielen können. Ich frage mich gerade, wie viele Server abgeschossen werden, wenn sich 2/3 aller Spieler auf einmal einloggen^^


----------



## Legendofz (30. Juni 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Interessant... und du hast tatsächlich geglaubt, du könntest die WoW-Spieler beeinflussen? Deren Welt völlig umkrempeln, nachdem du ihnen breit gelegt hast, was für eine faszinierende Welt draußen auf sie wartet?
> 
> Im Großen und Ganzen glaube ich eher, dass du erst seit kurzem auf diesen Geschmack gekommen bist, denn es gibt auch Leute, die schon seit Jahren so ein von dir beschriebenes Leben führen aber auch mal Zeit für sich brauchen, sei es am Rechner oder sonstwo...





naja, ich war eigtl. immer schon Gelegenheitszocker mit Unterbrechungen, in nem kleinen Ort wie hier geht nichts über die Freunde... wir kennen uns nunmal seit dem kindergarten. Da ich nur einen Char habe, ist es nicht schwer den Endcontent trotzdem für besagte "Zeit für sich" zu gamen... Leute, die mit mir spielen, wissen das ich niemand bin, der am tag 4 Std online sein kann... und akzeptieren es auch, das man eben mal n Monat nicht on ist.... Ganz gute Balance gefunden zwischen Gilde und RL.... War früher schwieriger aber es geht...


----------



## Martok352 (30. Juni 2010)

bobtheblob schrieb:


> Und ,heißt das das wir weniger genervt sein müssen wenn Blizzard es nicht gebacken bekommt aus den was in den USA passiert ist zu lernen?



dir ist klar, dass in europa nicht die selben menschen für blizz arbeiten wie in den usa...???


----------



## Greendesert (30. Juni 2010)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> hehe, dann wünsche ich dir schonmal alles gute zum 18.!
> Lass dich feiern
> 
> 
> ...



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber leider bin ich dank ner Fuß-OP nicht so Mobil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht isses bis zur Feier am 10ten wieder besser


----------



## Seawater (30. Juni 2010)

Wartungsarbeiten bis 18.00Uhr -.-


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

10min left cO


----------



## Legendofz (30. Juni 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Interessant... und du hast tatsächlich geglaubt, du könntest die WoW-Spieler beeinflussen? Deren Welt völlig umkrempeln, nachdem du ihnen breit gelegt hast, was für eine faszinierende Welt draußen auf sie wartet?
> 
> Im Großen und Ganzen glaube ich eher, dass du erst seit kurzem auf diesen Geschmack gekommen bist, denn es gibt auch Leute, die schon seit Jahren so ein von dir beschriebenes Leben führen aber auch mal Zeit für sich brauchen, sei es am Rechner oder sonstwo...





naja, ich war eigtl. immer schon Gelegenheitszocker mit Unterbrechungen, in nem kleinen Ort wie hier geht nichts über die Freunde... wir kennen uns nunmal seit dem kindergarten. Da ich nur einen Char habe, ist es nicht schwer den Endcontent trotzdem für besagte "Zeit für sich" zu gamen... Leute, die mit mir spielen, wissen das ich niemand bin, der am tag 4 Std online sein kann... und akzeptieren es auch, das man eben mal n Monat nicht on ist.... Ganz gute Balance gefunden zwischen Gilde und RL.... War früher schwieriger aber es geht...


----------



## Ma-Gue (30. Juni 2010)

Was kann man an einem Tag ohne WOW alles machen?

1) Ausschlafen
2) Wohnung alternativ Zimmer aufräumen
3) Schwimmbad gehen
4) Mit Freunden treffen und ins Kino gehen oder ähnliches
5) Ein gutes Buch lesen (naja wenigstens anfangen)
6) In die Stadt gehen und shoppen
7) Verwandte besuchen
8) Mal wieder was selber kochen und keine Fertigessen machen.
9) Fußball-WM beim Public-Viewing geniessen
10) Ein bisschen Sport machen

Antwort eines wow Spielers:  
Was kann man an einem Tag ohne WOW alles machen?
1) Ausschlafen - Mit einem festen 3Std. Schlaf Rythmus kann man nicht ausschlafen
2) Wohnung alternativ Zimmer aufräumen - Wenn dann Computertisch, der Rest der Wohung / des Zimmers wurde lange nicht mehr benutzt und ist noch im Ursprungszustand...
3) Schwimmbad gehen - Die lassen keine Leute rein, die sich augenscheinlich mal baden wollen...
4) Mit Freunden treffen und ins Kino gehen oder ähnliches - Welche Freunde?
5) Ein gutes Buch lesen (naja wenigstens anfangen) - Geht nicht, nach 5 Jahren WoW Chat fehlt das Verständnis für "echte" Wörter...
6) In die Stadt gehen und shoppen - Im RL gibts keine einblendbare Map, wie soll man die Stadt finden?
7) Verwandte besuchen - Die glauben nicht, dass der lang vermisste Verwandte Du bist...
8) Mal wieder was selber kochen und keine Fertigessen machen. - Kochen ist leider nur Stufe 1...
9) Fußball-WM beim Public-Viewing geniessen - Es gibt kein anderes MMO ausser WOW! Noch nie was vom Game Fussball-WM gehört...
10) Ein bisschen Sport machen - Hab den Beruf Sport nie gelernt...


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

10min left cO


----------



## laerning (30. Juni 2010)

Bis 18 Uhr verlängert!!!!!!


----------



## laerning (30. Juni 2010)

Bis 18 Uhr verlängert!!!!!!


----------



## Noenon (30. Juni 2010)

Bis 18 Uhr verlängert -.-
Ich sah es kommen :/


----------



## Totebone (30. Juni 2010)

18.00 -.-


----------



## Re4liTy (30. Juni 2010)

naja bis 18 uhr dann, =D.... <- nochmal 2 stunden schlafen legt


----------



## thulur (30. Juni 2010)

Fuck Blizzard -.-




Eben beim stöbern entdeckt: ich brauche kein abendessen.




<script type="text/javascript" src="http://videos.rofl.to/clip/embed/js/480/360/essen-in-der-wildnis"></script><a href="http://videos.rofl.to/clip/essen-in-der-wildnis">Essen in der Wildnis - Lustiges Video</a>


----------



## AdamsApfel (30. Juni 2010)

18uhr


----------



## IchbinArzt (30. Juni 2010)

Ich tippe mal auf 18 Uhr bis die Server zurrück sind ^^


----------



## Flaschenpost (30. Juni 2010)

über 700 Leuts verfolgen unseren Dünpfiff hier und alle warten nur auf das eine also sag ich`s einfach ma - Die Server sind wieder online ! - so gegen 18 uhr laut Loginbildschirm !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hellRell (30. Juni 2010)

blizzard = saubandenverein! schämt euch was ihr vollpfosten!


----------



## chefteri (30. Juni 2010)

Na toll .
Da hab ich mich entlich gefreut , meinen Schami zu equipen . Aber nein ... blöder Schneesturm ^^


----------



## K98a1 (30. Juni 2010)

18H

Blizzard ist low net nur der spell ^^


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juni 2010)

wuhu *freu* *auslach* sry musste sein schadenfreude kann so toll sein


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

es wird 20uhr ich sags euch PP


----------



## Epicor (30. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab ichs nicht gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird um 18Uhr genauso wieder verlängert lol ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen um 8Uhr früh gehens sicher wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tsukasu (30. Juni 2010)

Naja dan gehe ich mal nach mehren stunden Forum lesen an die ps3.
Kommt auch Battlefield Bad Company 2 online zocken ;D


----------



## Epicor (30. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab ichs nicht gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird um 18Uhr genauso wieder verlängert lol ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen um 8Uhr früh gehens sicher wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crush351 (30. Juni 2010)

Für alle die weggehen: Ihr könnt bis 20uhr da bleiben...
mit 99%iger Sicherheit wirds bis 20uhr noch gehen...^^


----------



## bämmen (30. Juni 2010)

YEAH bis 18:00 scheiß unfähiges blizzard......


----------



## Vranthor (30. Juni 2010)

Alle die hier nicht im Forum schreiben, haut mal ab ey.. Ihr crasht die ganze Seite...Geht garnicht >__>


----------



## bämmen (30. Juni 2010)

YEAH bis 18:00 scheiß unfähiges blizzard......


----------



## sykee (30. Juni 2010)

just do THIS to the realmstatus side on wow-europe.com!


----------



## Emanuel333 (30. Juni 2010)

@ Vranthor: geile Sig, Headhunterz ftw =D 
aber Korsakoff > Headhunterz =)


----------



## DarkTyra (30. Juni 2010)

aber mal ganz ehrlich nach dem wies in USA gedauert hat war das doch zu erwarten oder??^^ na ja was ich Blizz aber vorwerfe is das sies ja eigentlich hätten wissen mpssen.


----------



## mad_chaos (30. Juni 2010)

Würd bestimmt erst was ab 20 Uhr, wenn sogar nicht noch später.
Früher gabs für sowas wenigstens noch einen "freien" Tag gutgeschrieben...


----------



## progressivrockaa (30. Juni 2010)

just relaxe.....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s66paWbfUqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wolfracht (30. Juni 2010)

Also irgendwo ist der Gipfel doch mal erreicht.

Dauert mindestens noch bis 20:00 Uhr. Kann man den Raid ja auch gleich abblasen, wegen ner Instanz, die sowieso keiner braucht.


----------



## Legendofz (30. Juni 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Alle die hier nicht im Forum schreiben, haut mal ab ey.. Ihr crasht die ganze Seite...Geht garnicht >__>





kaum sind die WoW Server down, crasht auch buffed wegen Überbevölkerung.... leute... geht in die Sonne, das wird doch heut eh nix mehr also... keep Cool, Relax 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loina (30. Juni 2010)

joar war wieder kla^^ aber das beste ist,das die amis schon fleissig "RS2" Clearen,und wir dumm aus der wäsche kucken^^


----------



## Sneedlewoodz (30. Juni 2010)

ein schneesturm hat die server lahm gelegt ...  wird es kälter?


----------



## Tsukasu (30. Juni 2010)

server on weil alle hauen jetzt hier ab? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowoo (30. Juni 2010)

Warum kommt bei mir fast jedes zweite mal wenn ich nen Thread anklicke "There appears to be an error with the database."?


----------



## Murinus (30. Juni 2010)

Juhu Server sind wieder da !!!!


----------



## Thuum (30. Juni 2010)

Tsukasu schrieb:


> server on weil alle hauen jetzt hier ab?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nene, die anderen sind bloß grad in einem anderen Thread unterwegs ^^


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/159621-das-war-es-18-uhr/page__gopid__2676328&#entry2676328


----------



## Assassin_VIII (30. Juni 2010)

mod26 schrieb:


> *659 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
> 193 Mitglieder, 466 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*
> 
> wtf sind unsichtbare Mitglieder ??



Geister, Gespenster, ote Menschen, Dämonen und jegliches gefleuch aus der Unterwelt - die sich hier registriert haben


----------



## Weissnet (30. Juni 2010)

Ach übrigens es ist sommer, hört auf dauernd f5 zu drücken und geht mal nach draussen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



baba^^


----------



## Tobias007 (30. Juni 2010)

is zu warm zum rausgehen....


----------



## Cloze (30. Juni 2010)

Ich will Halion legöN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3lb4r70 (30. Juni 2010)

Hab mir aus langweile auch n Profil erstellt^^

vieles hat mir den Tag versüßt^^



> Internetmänner haben keine Gefühle,sie haben Emoticons^^





> stell dich mal Tod,wenn du leben willst *lol*


----------



## bighead08 (30. Juni 2010)

was 18uhr wers glaubt...

blizz kriegt auch nix auf die kette


----------



## .Blôôdy. (30. Juni 2010)

http://z0r.de/667 das würde ich am liebsten mit blizzard machen :> aber ich nehm mir jetz ne packung eis nen löffel und setz mich OHNE Sonnencreme in die Sonne wenn ich fett bin und nen sonnenbrand hab verklag ich blizzard weil ich das nur machte da die server nicht online waren..... /ironie off

ma ehrlich sucht euch ne freundin oder so aber verschwändet ned euer leben mit der F5 Taste....


----------



## SchamifurorFrostwolf (30. Juni 2010)

leute...,wenn ihr keine lust habt mehr zuwarten,dass euer server wieder on kommt...schaut euch das hier einfach an

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2uyYPLyVvo 

lg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowoo (30. Juni 2010)

Thuum schrieb:


> Nene, die anderen sind bloß grad in einem anderen Thread unterwegs ^^
> http://www.buffed.de...8&#entry2676328



Der is schon geschlossen.


----------



## DeepFreeZe_oO (30. Juni 2010)

http://eu.blizzard.com/maintenance.htm?locale=de_de
Sogar die WoW Seite ist down ^^


----------



## Stormcaller (30. Juni 2010)

seid froh das ihr überhaupt zocken könnt, mein account wurde gehackt, und seit 5 tagen warte ich auf Blizzards Hilfe. also stellt euch mal nicht so an


----------



## arenasturm (30. Juni 2010)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/667 das würde ich am liebsten mit blizzard machen :> aber ich nehm mir jetz ne packung eis nen löffel und setz mich OHNE Sonnencreme in die Sonne wenn ich fett bin und nen sonnenbrand hab verklag ich blizzard weil ich das nur machte da die server nicht online waren..... /ironie off
> 
> ma ehrlich sucht euch ne freundin oder so aber verschwändet ned euer leben mit der F5 Taste....



hab ne frau,die is allerdings arbeiten ^^ wohnung ist auf vordermann gebracht,hund liegt faul auf der couch nach ausgiebigem gassi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab nichts besseres zu tun,lass mir wenigstens die f5 ^^


----------



## Skarabrae (30. Juni 2010)

Murinus schrieb:


> Juhu Server sind wieder da !!!!



Quark 

ist das warm heute.....


----------



## Thuum (30. Juni 2010)

wowoo schrieb:


> Der is schon geschlossen.



Mein Post ist auch schon 12 Minuten her...


----------



## Martok352 (30. Juni 2010)

Stormcaller schrieb:


> seid froh das ihr überhaupt zocken könnt, mein account wurde gehackt, und seit 5 tagen warte ich auf Blizzards Hilfe. also stellt euch mal nicht so an



wir können ja nicht zocken


----------



## 3lb4r70 (30. Juni 2010)

SchamifurorFrostwolf schrieb:


> leute...,wenn ihr keine lust habt mehr zuwarten,dass euer server wieder on kommt...schaut euch das hier einfach an
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=A2uyYPLyVvo
> 
> ...



na ja der geht so


----------



## wowoo (30. Juni 2010)

Thuum schrieb:


> Mein Post ist auch schon 12 Minuten her...



Ich schau nie auf die Zeit/Datum.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerbe (30. Juni 2010)

alle die icc raiden waren tuen mir leid im neuen raid gibt es 271 -285 items


----------



## MasterXoX (30. Juni 2010)

Das ganze zieht sich bestimmt noch bis 19+ Uhr in die länge


----------



## Aggropip (30. Juni 2010)

Murinus schrieb:


> Juhu Server sind wieder da !!!!


man wieso muss ich auf sowas immer reinfallen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3lb4r70 (30. Juni 2010)

from ibash:



> <vach> Ich sass ja letztens im Starbucks...<vach> Da setzt sich mir plötzlich so ein "harter" Türke gegenüber, ne?<vach> Normalerweise habe ich ja keine uneingeladene Gäste, wenn ich wie jeden Morgen bei Starbucks weile...<vach> Ich hab mich schon irgendwie gefragt, was das soll, aber noch nicht reagiert.<vach> Plötzlich fragt mich der Typ: "Was arbeitest du?", mit seinem starken Akzent.<vach> Ich muss echt verworren ausgesehen haben, hab aber irgendwie noch sagen können, dass ich Informatiker bin, fragte ihn jedoch noch warum.<vach> Der Typ sitzt also dort, regt sich 30 Sekunden kaum und guckt aus dem Fenster über meine Schulter.<vach> Am Schluss schaut er mich so an und fragt in seinem Akzent: "Lass mich dich eine Frage stellen..."<vach> "Warum will Pacman die Augen der Gegner nicht essen?"<vach> Bevor ich antworten konnte stand er auf und ging.<vach> Sekunden später, ich mich immer noch fragend, was das sollte, stechen mir mehrere Polizeiautos auf, die im Schritttempo am Starbucks vorbeifahren...<vach> Aber das schlimmste ist... WARUM ISST PACMAN KEINE AUGEN???


----------



## Loina (30. Juni 2010)

nur weil in "RS" items gibt mit besseren itemlevel heisst das das noch lange nicht das sie gut sind.

hab mir die dropps schon angeschaut,und bin enttäuscht wie die tanks mal wieder leer ausgehn.

schuhe und ein trinket ~jubel~  tzzzzzz  kann ich auch icc bleiben^^


----------



## NightCreat (30. Juni 2010)

kaum sind die server down treiben sich alle wow lappen auf einer seite rum! wow spieler von über 20 servern zusammen in einem forum!!


----------



## Landray (30. Juni 2010)

Aggropip schrieb:


> man wieso muss ich auf sowas immer reinfallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Hoffnung stirbt eben zuletzt..


----------



## Martok352 (30. Juni 2010)

schaut euch da mal die bilder an... blizz
arbeitsplatz xd


----------



## Skarabrae (30. Juni 2010)

Aggropip schrieb:


> man wieso muss ich auf sowas immer reinfallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wieso? 

er hat doch recht, zumindest die LoginServer sind online jetzt ^^

aber Server sind keine da, bevor jetzt 100te WOW starten ^^

lieben Gruss


----------



## Xanathoran (30. Juni 2010)

Ich finde das sehr amüsant ... Vor allem die Stelle mit der Aussage alà "13 Euro sind fast 50 Kippen und ein Partyfass Bier ..." ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Priceless! Wer Geld in Nikotin oder Alkohol umrechnet muss schon vom Leben gestraft genug sein, warum dann WoW Entzug? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2010)

So wieder da ... und immer noch down , never play on a patch (wenn man wenigstens spielen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Ghazemeister (30. Juni 2010)

man ey wie zur hölle kann man sich um 6 stunden verrechnen? kann mir das einer mal bitte beantworten?


----------



## marvel1993 (30. Juni 2010)

wie immer nervts total :/ giev online server


----------



## fergun (30. Juni 2010)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/blueposts/viewtopic/13816845394


----------



## Domifolk (30. Juni 2010)

Es gibt keinen bessern!!!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lfJNMx-Rbf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Hre243P_pA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pakratius (30. Juni 2010)

Hehe
FIRSTKILL .............. sag nur dazu......kein Problem wenn manche Server eine Woche vorher on sind !


Also...die Amis sind immer eine Woche vorraus...ausser der WM.. da sind sie RAUS :-)


----------



## Aggropip (30. Juni 2010)

dann guck ich weiter Familien im Brennpunkt^^ ist gerade echt spannend^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> http://wowdata.buffe...pic/13816845394



:>

Made my day , am besten ist "Ich lach euch aus". 




FAIL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pearly321 (30. Juni 2010)

* marvel1993*



wink hör auf zu stänkan 

prognose von mir morgen früh dürfen wa wieder :xD


----------



## uffalla (30. Juni 2010)

das einzige, was mich wirklich nervt, sind die zeitangaben
wenn sie gleich von vornherein schreiben würden, bis 18uhr aber immer im 2 stunden rhythmus, das find ich einfach blöde


----------



## Gliothiel (30. Juni 2010)

Juhuuuu - noch 20 Minuten, dann raus aus dem heißen Büro - rein ins heiße Auto Klima-Anlage an und ab nach Hause.

Nein, nein, nicht zum Spielen. 

Ich werde die restlichen Sonnenstrahlen genießen und mich mit Wasserspielen vergnügen. Und morgen oder übermorgen werd ich dann mal nachsehen was der Patch schlimmes angerichtet hat.

Ach wie ist es schön, wenn man noch ein RL auch hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Tante Edith flüstert was von - andere Server waren 24 Stunden off und die Spieler dort habens auch überlebt


----------



## zaltim (30. Juni 2010)

dito aber mein server is noch off :<


----------



## Skarabrae (30. Juni 2010)

Pakratius schrieb:


> Hehe
> FIRSTKILL .............. sag nur dazu......kein Problem wenn manche Server eine Woche vorher on sind !
> 
> 
> Also...die Amis sind immer eine Woche vorraus...ausser der WM.. da sind sie RAUS :-)



das schlimme ist ja, heute gibts noch nicht einemal ein WM Spiel....
nee wir waehlen einen Bundespräsidenten, den wir noch nicht mal wählen dürfen...(was aber auch gut ist) 
aber auch das ist spannend ^^

lieben Gruss


----------



## Tobias007 (30. Juni 2010)

will zocken!!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hank Smith (30. Juni 2010)

Ghazemeister schrieb:


> man ey wie zur hölle kann man sich um 6 stunden verrechnen? kann mir das einer mal bitte beantworten?



Dir ist schon klar wie groß und komplex das ganze ist?


----------



## Pakratius (30. Juni 2010)

Skarabrae schrieb:


> das schlimme ist ja, heute gibts noch nicht einemal ein WM Spiel....
> nee wir waehlen einen Bundespräsidenten, den wir noch nicht mal wählen dürfen...(was aber auch gut ist)
> aber auch das ist spannend ^^
> 
> lieben Gruss


----------



## 3lb4r70 (30. Juni 2010)

> das schlimme ist ja, heute gibts noch nicht einemal ein WM Spiel....
> nee wir waehlen einen Bundespräsidenten, den wir noch nicht mal wählen dürfen...(was aber auch gut ist)
> aber auch das ist spannend ^^
> 
> lieben Gruss



Joa und der Wahl sind auch die Blizz-Server down^^ schon die erste zeitliche Verlängerung^^


----------



## Legendofz (30. Juni 2010)

Gliothiel schrieb:


> Juhuuuu - noch 20 Minuten, dann raus aus dem heißen Büro - rein ins heiße Auto Klima-Anlage an und ab nach Hause.
> 
> Nein, nein, nicht zum Spielen.
> 
> ...



Dito... 17:00 is ende, ihr habt mir aber den nachmittag im Büro mit eurem Gejammer echt versüßt... Thx XD


----------



## Zangor (30. Juni 2010)

Tobias007 schrieb:


> will zocken!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Einfach mal 1-2 Stunden was anderes zocken


----------



## bobtheblob (30. Juni 2010)

Hank schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar wie groß und komplex das ganze ist?



äh,nein?!


----------



## Martok352 (30. Juni 2010)

Zangor schrieb:


> Einfach mal 1-2 Stunden was anderes zocken



da hast recht... Solitär FTW


----------



## arenasturm (30. Juni 2010)

gildenmeister is grade ma durch versch. ts server geswitcht ^^

teilweise warten da 2 10er und nen kompletter 25er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
haben alle ihre chars vormruby abgestellt gestern vorm server down ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2010)

Zangor schrieb:


> Einfach mal 1-2 Stunden was anderes zocken



Oder garnicht zocken ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Landray (30. Juni 2010)

uffalla schrieb:


> das einzige, was mich wirklich nervt, sind die zeitangaben
> wenn sie gleich von vornherein schreiben würden, bis 18uhr aber immer im 2 stunden rhythmus, das find ich einfach blöde



/sign

Schließlich spielen die nicht zum ersten Mal einen Patch auf. Man könnte meinen, die Erfahrung wäre da, dass es eben NIE so schnell geht, wie man sich das gedacht hat.


----------



## Assassin_VIII (30. Juni 2010)

Martok352 schrieb:


> da hast recht... Solitär FTW



solitär ? backgamon!!


----------



## Murinus (30. Juni 2010)

Server Wartungs arbeiten auf unbestimmte zeit verlängert


----------



## bobtheblob (30. Juni 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Oder garnicht zocken ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und wofür zahlen wir?!!!


----------



## Pakratius (30. Juni 2010)

Skarabrae schrieb:


> das schlimme ist ja, heute gibts noch nicht einemal ein WM Spiel....
> nee wir waehlen einen Bundespräsidenten, den wir noch nicht mal wählen dürfen...(was aber auch gut ist)
> aber auch das ist spannend ^^
> 
> lieben Gruss







Das reisst auch nichts raus, weder die Wm, noch Blizzard, oder die Änderung der Steuerreformen..also, weiter warten das mal die Euros gerecht aufgeteilt werden :-)


----------



## MasterXoX (30. Juni 2010)

mal was zur aufheiterung, bitte nicht nachmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=puNHJr3d6AU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Martok352 (30. Juni 2010)

Assassin_VIII schrieb:


> solitär ? backgamon!!



hmmmmmm
man kann in der zeit auch kästchen über den bildschirm ziehen =)
macht richrig fun


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2010)

Landray schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Schließlich spielen die nicht zum ersten Mal einen Patch auf. Man könnte meinen, die Erfahrung wäre da, dass es eben NIE so schnell geht, wie man sich das gedacht hat.



So sehe ich es auch. Hier hocken doch nur alle rum mit der Hoffnung, dass die Server doch eher On kommen. Lieber vorher sagen "Serverwartungen bis 18,19,20,24 Uhr", und die Welt sieht besser aus.


----------



## Exicoo (30. Juni 2010)

Blizzard soll einfach gleich schreiben, dass die Server bis 20 Uhr off sind...


----------



## Tpohrl (30. Juni 2010)

Also zu denken gibt mir das ganze etwas, da die US server ja schon eine Woche on sind mit dem Patch. Da fragt man sich was da mal wieder zurecht programmiert wurde, das ein "einfacher" patch solche Probleme bereitet^^


----------



## Rockwiesel (30. Juni 2010)

ich spiele schon zeit fast 3 wochen nicht mehr wegen wm 
und da es auch schönes wetter ist zeit wm ist es mir egal von mir aus sollen alle server noch länger off bleiben 
geht raus an die lust tut euch mal gut


----------



## Martok352 (30. Juni 2010)

Rockwiesel schrieb:


> ich spiele schon zeit fast 3 wochen nicht mehr wegen wm
> und da es auch schönes wetter ist zeit wm ist es mir egal von mir aus sollen alle server noch länger off bleiben
> geht raus an die lust tut euch mal gut



und wieso bist du hier im forum, wenn du draußen an der luft bist??? lappi mit zum suchteln??? =D


----------



## Skarabrae (30. Juni 2010)

Pakratius schrieb:


> Das reisst auch nichts raus, weder die Wm, noch Blizzard, oder die Änderung der Steuerreformen..also, weiter warten das mal die Euros gerecht aufgeteilt werden :-)



na ja, waere heute das Deutschland Spiel um 16 Uhr gegen 

*Argentinien, sähe es hier anders aus ^^*

lieben Gruss


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2010)

Rockwiesel schrieb:


> ich spiele schon zeit fast 3 wochen nicht mehr wegen wm
> und da es auch schönes wetter ist zeit wm ist es mir egal von mir aus sollen alle server noch länger off bleiben
> geht raus an die lust tut euch mal gut



Die Lust hab ich auch Drinne ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## katja0175 (30. Juni 2010)

ich will zocken manno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Defausel55 (30. Juni 2010)

Gerade vom Arbeiten heimgekommen und gehofft das die Server oben sind


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Waren letztes mal auch früher wieder da


----------



## Weißer (30. Juni 2010)

blub blub blub das ist öde naja es hie ja eigentlich dass die Server den ganzen  Tag offline sind


----------



## 3lb4r70 (30. Juni 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> mal was zur aufheiterung, bitte nicht nachmachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da sag ich nur : got milk?
^^


----------



## .Blôôdy. (30. Juni 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]

So sieht das bei Blizzard aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GPG (30. Juni 2010)

Rockwiesel schrieb:


> ich spiele schon zeit fast 3 wochen nicht mehr wegen wm
> und da es auch schönes wetter ist zeit wm ist es mir egal von mir aus sollen alle server noch länger off bleiben
> geht raus an die lust tut euch mal gut



Jo WM, wer spielt heute nochmal ?? Genau !

War bis gerade unterwegs, wollte eben schnell random ini ( 2 frostmarken ) machen weil ich gerade Zeit habe und in einer halben stunde nicht mehr
und es geht nicht, also es nervt einfach. Gestern Abend hieß es nämlich 12 Uhr.

Son Quatsch mit raus an die Luft...du musst nicht deinen Alltag zu unseren machen !


----------



## Tobias007 (30. Juni 2010)

hab während der bisherigen serverdowntime schon bioshock und serious sam2 durchgezockt....

nu is mir langweilig.....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## laerning (30. Juni 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQ_r6yOD7p8&feature=related

"Das ist dafür dass du mir nen Popel in' Kakao geschnippst hast" DDDD


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

raus an die frische Luft gehe ich den ganzen Tag,

aber Abends wenn die Kids im Bett sind wollte ich spielen.

Hätte heute das erstemal mit meinem Schami Icc 10er gehen dürfen und nun fällts aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## progressivrockaa (30. Juni 2010)

*Wir flamen im Chor



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und jetzt alle ..... :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


**Blizzard...... :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UkSsTAlG9OY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Re4liTy (30. Juni 2010)

naja die einloggserver gehen ka schon wieder =D


----------



## LordVarot (30. Juni 2010)

ich schmeiß mich weck aber wofür haben die amis letzte woche den kopf hingehalten ?? und nen World first geschenkt bekommen (auch wenns mir erhlichgesagt wayne ist)
habsen die den nix gelehrnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4liTy (30. Juni 2010)

das ganze mimimi blizzard lernt nix gelaber is noch schlimmer wie, naja is schlimmer als alles -.-"


----------



## 3lb4r70 (30. Juni 2010)

toll die Politik hat es wieder net geschafft

weiter Warten auf den neuen Präsidenten -.-


----------



## Rockwiesel (30. Juni 2010)

Martok352 schrieb:


> und wieso bist du hier im forum, wenn du draußen an der luft bist??? lappi mit zum suchteln??? =D



weil ich leider nachtsicht habe und um 18uhr arbeiten muss


----------



## Tobias007 (30. Juni 2010)

kann mir wer noch nen gutes offline-game empfehlen?

muss ja i-wie die langeweile wegbekommen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2010)

3lb4r70 schrieb:


> toll die Politik hat es wieder net geschafft
> 
> weiter Warten auf den neuen Präsidenten -.-



Von Politik kann man schon lange nicht mehr reden, eher Kindergarten. :/


----------



## Samaraner (30. Juni 2010)

Und ein weiteres Mal greift die alte Weisheit "Never play on patchday"


----------



## Snolyn (30. Juni 2010)

Tag allerseits,

na, wieviele junkies sind schon am verzweifeln, haben tischplatte durchgeknabbert, zuckungen in den den fingern usw ?! :-P


----------



## Tobias007 (30. Juni 2010)

hier is einer......xD


----------



## Skarabrae (30. Juni 2010)

3lb4r70 schrieb:


> toll die Politik hat es wieder net geschafft
> 
> weiter Warten auf den neuen Präsidenten -.-



ganz klar, eine Schlappe Merkel und co

bin mal gespannt

lieben Gruss


----------



## 3lb4r70 (30. Juni 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Von Politik kann man schon lange nicht mehr reden, eher Kindergarten. :/



joa das is wirklich keine Koalition mehr


----------



## Antronis (30. Juni 2010)

Weis jemand schon genaueres wann die Server Online kommen dachte am Vormittag aber noch immer nix? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sêpiroth von Kargath (30. Juni 2010)

das ist wohl war das es nerft ich wollte um 12 mal schauen ob es geht und dann stand da wartungsarbeiten verlängert bis 14:00 ich dann 14:00 versucht und schwups stand da verlängert bis 16 und so weiter. Mal im ernst ist nicht der erste patch denn blizzard auf spielt und vorallem was micht richtig nerft das selbe problem gabs ja auch bei denn amy servern also wieso nehmen die sich nicht mehr zeit für ihre patches zum vorbereiten so das dann an dem tag wo sie es aufspielen nicht so ein scheiss passiert. aber da kann man eben nichts machen ausser sich ablenken das so ein scheiss aber auch immer sein muss wenn man mal frei oder urlaub hat


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

bin ma afk essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## paraownzya (30. Juni 2010)

Antronis schrieb:


> Weis jemand schon genaueres wann die Server Online kommen dachte am Vormittag aber noch immer nix?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Update vom 30.06.2010, 15:59 Uhr:* Der Abschluss der Wartungsarbeiten verzögert sich weiterhin. Als neue Startzeitpunkt für die WoW-Server wurde 18:00 Uhr festgelegt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2010)

Antronis schrieb:


> Weis jemand schon genaueres wann die Server Online kommen dachte am Vormittag aber noch immer nix?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Steht doch auf Buffed.de und bei den Notizen im WoW-Startfenster, wahrscheinlich 18 Uhr.


----------



## progressivrockaa (30. Juni 2010)

wem langweilig ist, 
machts zb.wie ich, 
joint rauchen, 
und sich sich son "quatsch" hier geben..^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vzSRVgF501M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



danach den Jesus (für nen Utube Video, rockt sie echt die visuelle "Halluzination"




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rrnbbRe4v-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wowoo (30. Juni 2010)

Re4liTy schrieb:


> naja die einloggserver gehen ka schon wieder =D



logon war nie offline..


Hier sieht man immer die neuste Meldung: http://status.wow-europe.com/de/alert


----------



## Avolus (30. Juni 2010)

@ Antronis

Voraussichtlich um 18:00 Uhr, allerdings ist dies schon die 3. Verlängerung nach 12:00 Uhr.


----------



## Snolyn (30. Juni 2010)

also wenn ich 2 herzen hätte, würde ich dich direkt bedauern, aber sorry, in meinem einen herz ist kein platz mehr für mitleid für dich


----------



## Munzale (30. Juni 2010)

18 Uhr steht da...


----------



## Skarabrae (30. Juni 2010)

Storytellder schrieb:


> Super Youtube Channel zum Zeitvertreib:
> 
> 
> 
> www.Youtube.com/buffedTeam



gaehn, was langweilig

einfach nur Schrott

lieben Gruss


----------



## Re4liTy (30. Juni 2010)

wowoo schrieb:


> logon war nie offline..
> 
> 
> Hier sieht man immer die neuste Meldung: http://status.wow-europe.com/de/alert



öhm, doch? ^^


----------



## sccorp (30. Juni 2010)

Tobias007 schrieb:


> kann mir wer noch nen gutes offline-game empfehlen?
> 
> muss ja i-wie die langeweile wegbekommen...


Du musst ja echt langeweile haben, mach doch mal was anderes, aber ich würde dir Battlefield Bad Company 2 empfehlen. Immer wieder genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (30. Juni 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/reMoNdE1HP ist doch besser und niteresanter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, Einlogserver gehen schon wieder, gingen vor ner Stunde circa nicht.

Will n Frei-Tag haben dafür!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2010)

Storytellder schrieb:


> Super YT Channel zum Zeitvertreib bis die Server wieder online gehen!
> 
> 
> *buffedTeam Clickme*



Keine Werbung hier ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2010)

Dobbelpost ...


----------



## wowoo (30. Juni 2010)

Re4liTy schrieb:


> öhm, doch? ^^



Ne, du kannst dich schon die ganze Zeit einloggen, aber die Realm sind offline.


----------



## Doofkatze (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2dJKUwHFOYA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Loina (30. Juni 2010)

buffedTeam Clickme ???? meinste dein technik scheiss intressiert einen,wenn die server down sind???  ich will lachen


----------



## Antronis (30. Juni 2010)

Ah okay Danke na dann wart ich ma ab in einer Halben Stunde sollten sie ja dann wieder hochfahren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4liTy (30. Juni 2010)

wowoo schrieb:


> Ne, du kannst dich schon die ganze Zeit einloggen, aber die Realm sind offline.



denn bist du gott, weil du da wohl der einzigste bist der das die ganze zeit konnte ....


----------



## Pumba86 (30. Juni 2010)

Wooooow die Loginserver sind on....


----------



## Kronis (30. Juni 2010)

Ich wette es kommt eine Verlängerung bis 20:00 Uhr


----------



## Tobias007 (30. Juni 2010)

Login geht seit ner guten stunde schon wieder...


----------



## Honoris (30. Juni 2010)

also bei mir kommt nur ganze zeit loginserver sind ausgelastet, ka was ihr da die ganze zeit labert von wegen einloggen geht aber keine server bla blub...


----------



## Pumba86 (30. Juni 2010)

progressivrockaa schrieb:


> wem langweilig ist,
> machts zb.wie ich,
> joint rauchen,




Scheiß Drogenassi !


----------



## Snolyn (30. Juni 2010)

was auch immer lustig is, dass buffed überläuft, wenn die wartungsarbeiten länger dauern


----------



## Premutos (30. Juni 2010)

progressivrockaa schrieb:


> wem langweilig ist,
> machts zb.wie ich,
> joint rauchen,
> und sich sich son "quatsch" hier geben..^^



Danke, jetzt krieg ich den Jesus nicht mehr aus dem Blick.... das hält echt übelst lange an, besonders vor nem hellen Monitor


----------



## wowoo (30. Juni 2010)

Re4liTy schrieb:


> denn bist du gott, weil du da wohl der einzigste bist der das die ganze zeit konnte ....



Mann, du verstehst es nicht..

Wenn du den Client startest, Namen + Passwort eingibst und bestätigt wirst ist der logon Server online, hat nichts mit den einzelnen Realms zu tun.


----------



## Doofkatze (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AzOTMXroAr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sagmentus (30. Juni 2010)

Ich bin ganz froh dass die keine Server starten die später möglicherweise abschmieren.
Dann wäre das Geheule noch größer.


----------



## ...SKIP... (30. Juni 2010)

Premutos schrieb:


> Danke, jetzt krieg ich den Jesus nicht mehr aus dem Blick.... das hält echt übelst lange an, besonders vor nem hellen Monitor



ja aber wie bei mir und bei vielen anderen anscheinend steht nur das der Login server überlastet ist...


----------



## Petersburg (30. Juni 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MTP5Xud4fQ[/youtube]

Toll um die Zeit zu vertreiben.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4liTy (30. Juni 2010)

wowoo schrieb:


> Mann, du verstehst es nicht..
> 
> Wenn du den Client startest, Namen + Passwort eingibst und bestätigt wirst ist der logon Server online, hat nichts mit den einzelnen Realms zu tun.



lol du depp... genau ging ja nicht bis kurz vor ners tunde... omg ^^


----------



## Iloyd88 (30. Juni 2010)

Ich fordere eine Entschädigung ein, immer hin handelt es sich hier um ein vollen Spieltag den ich bezahlt habe...!


----------



## wowoo (30. Juni 2010)

Re4liTy schrieb:


> lol du depp... genau ging ja nicht bis kurz vor ners tunde... omg ^^



Das geht bei mir seit Vormittag..


----------



## Avolus (30. Juni 2010)

Storytellder, du gehst mir mit deinen stetigen Posts gehörig auf den Sack!

Geh woanders deinen Stream posten.


----------



## Fearzone (30. Juni 2010)

progressivrockaa schrieb:


> wem langweilig ist,
> machts zb.wie ich,
> joint rauchen,
> und sich sich son "quatsch" hier geben..^^
> ...



wie geil ist das denn xD hat mich direkt weggehaun^^


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

bin wieder da


----------



## Re4liTy (30. Juni 2010)

wowoo schrieb:


> Das geht bei mir seit Vormittag..



ja, und damit bissu hier aber wohl trotzdem der einzigste ^^


----------



## xxhajoxx (30. Juni 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nczjhl-ubpg&feature=related

Ich sag nur Fot Fot Fot Fot Freestylor

Is lustig und hilft gegens warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assassin_VIII (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wlMuZFt4c4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=psvL2eYQ7YM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xxhajoxx (30. Juni 2010)

SRY Doppelpost

Lagg und 2 mal geklickt


----------



## Firun (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe WOW Freunde,

ich mache diese Ansage nur einmal  bleibt freundlich zueinander und beachtet bitte *die Netiquette*.

Sollte sich der Ton hier untereinander nicht bessern.. naja wir wissen ja wie es dann enden wird.


----------



## wowoo (30. Juni 2010)

Re4liTy schrieb:


> ja, und damit bissu hier aber wohl trotzdem der *einzigste* ^^



Ne, seit 11, das is bei mir noch Vormittag.

Wenn interessiert das überhaupt? Du kommst sowieso nicht auf die Realms.


----------



## arenasturm (30. Juni 2010)

Storytellder schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Checkt
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com/buffedTeam [/font]



-.-


----------



## Odes (30. Juni 2010)

Storytellder schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Checkt
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com/buffedTeam [/font]




hör auf zu spammen, diesen low channel interessiert keinen.


----------



## Re4liTy (30. Juni 2010)

naja server gehen ja nun on, also machts jut =D


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

14min left i win


----------



## laerning (30. Juni 2010)

Die ersten Deutschen Realms sind schon wieder on! Wo bleibt den K'J? °,°


----------



## dlsimone (30. Juni 2010)

ein paar raelms sind da


----------



## 3lb4r70 (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xC03hmS1Brk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Miâgi (30. Juni 2010)

jo, die ersten sind schon wieder da


----------



## Terrorprime (30. Juni 2010)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6168786/Josef_Hader_Thema_Schuld


----------



## Miâgi (30. Juni 2010)

jo, die ersten sind schon wieder da


----------



## Miâgi (30. Juni 2010)

jo, die ersten sind schon wieder da


----------



## laerning (30. Juni 2010)

Yay K'J is wieder da!! 
Bis nächste Woche ^


----------



## Greendesert (30. Juni 2010)

Blackrock fehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antronis (30. Juni 2010)

Gewitter wo? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nizor (30. Juni 2010)

nur dumm das der loginserver komplett überlastet ist ^^


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

Greendesert schrieb:


> Blackrock fehlt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne war grad drin aber wurd wieder raus gekickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (30. Juni 2010)

Klar wenn alle deutschen spieler sich gleichzeitig einloggen wollen xD und er wird auch nich hängen bis ca 20 uhr ^^


----------



## ...SKIP... (30. Juni 2010)

hmm ich komm nicht mal dorthin das ich sehen kann welche srver on sind... bin ich da der einzige?


----------



## Ilumnia (30. Juni 2010)

Server sind online !


----------



## Galadith (30. Juni 2010)

Connected. 

-.-


----------



## Vanilecornet (30. Juni 2010)

na klar online und direkt alles überlastet


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Juni 2010)

toll login server crash


----------



## Anonymus299 (30. Juni 2010)

Joa....der lädt jetzt schon seid 5 min. die charakterliste XD


----------



## Lokibu (30. Juni 2010)

Endlich.. endlich sind die Server überlastet und man kommt natürlich nicht rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dGJojo (30. Juni 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Joa....der lädt jetzt schon seid 5 min. die charakterliste XD




bei mir auch -__- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ollye (30. Juni 2010)

jo kann mich nicht einloggen. Dann steht da login server ausgelastet bitte später versuchen ^^
na dann warte ich wohl noch etwas


----------



## somnibell (30. Juni 2010)

Geht doch mal raus an die Luft und genißet das Wetter.....
und zwar ALLE sofort....damit ich online gehen kann


----------



## Galadith (30. Juni 2010)

HÖRT AUF EUCH EINZULOGGEN!!! ICH WILL SPIELEN!!!!


jk


----------



## wolfracht (30. Juni 2010)

Naja die Server sind zwar wieder da, aber man kann nicht drauf.


----------



## Galadith (30. Juni 2010)

*770 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 222 Mitglieder, 548 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*


----------



## Anonymus299 (30. Juni 2010)

Jeha und jetzt rausgeworfen.....das könnte heute noch heiter werden XD


----------



## jls13 (30. Juni 2010)

Ich will rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanilecornet (30. Juni 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Joa....der lädt jetzt schon seid 5 min. die charakterliste XD



du kommst bis zur liste bei mir probiert er ncoh in der server einzuloggen kommt nur Verbindung hergestellt ne min lang dann verbindung getrennt


----------



## bighead08 (30. Juni 2010)

joa das wir noch was dauern


----------



## Ninjutsu83 (30. Juni 2010)

da will ma einfach mal seine dailys machn...


----------



## wildrazor09 (30. Juni 2010)

Noch failt es bei mir, die meisten server sind zwar bei mir schon on, aber kann mich net so ganz in die char liste einloggen


----------



## Lokibu (30. Juni 2010)

ja da will man EINMAL seine dailys machen und dann sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## droste (30. Juni 2010)

Prima das die Server noch unten sind, dann kann ich mir in Ruhe die Bundestagswahl 2010 im Fernsehen ansehen. Was schaut ihr zur Zeit?


----------



## laerning (30. Juni 2010)

Never Play On Patchday... kommt mir irgendwoher bekannt vor :/


----------



## Anonymus299 (30. Juni 2010)

Vanilecornet schrieb:


> du kommst bis zur liste bei mir probiert er ncoh in der server einzuloggen kommt nur Verbindung hergestellt ne min lang dann verbindung getrennt



Ich komme zwar zur Liste aber da steht dann auch nur "Verbindung hergestellt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apokalypsos (30. Juni 2010)

Na toll, jetzt komme ich zurück vom Baden und wollte ein bisschen WoW spielen und stelle fest, dass ich mich noch immer nicht einloggen kann!!!! Ähm 18 Uhr ist auch schon vorbei. Gut, dass ich entspannt bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ninjutsu83 (30. Juni 2010)

Zur Aufheiterung...hoffentlich keine R. Kellyfans da :-)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6undjxb_QQ


----------



## Anonymus299 (30. Juni 2010)

Wenn noch wer Langeweile hat beim Einloggen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3AvIcOelUw&feature=related


----------



## 3lb4r70 (30. Juni 2010)

droste schrieb:


> Prima das die Server noch unten sind, dann kann ich mir in Ruhe die Bundestagswahl 2010 im Fernsehen ansehen. Was schaut ihr zur Zeit?



eigentlich ard aber die failed schon seit 14uhr-.-

Simpsons kommt jetzt


----------



## Hosenschisser (30. Juni 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> *Noch failt es bei mir*, die meisten server sind zwar bei mir schon on, aber kann mich net so ganz in die char liste einloggen




Wird wohl auch so bleiben...


----------



## Lokibu (30. Juni 2010)

Jetzt heißt es abwarten, bis alle gerafft haben, dass sie nicht alle gleichzeitig rein kommen können.


----------



## Ninjutsu83 (30. Juni 2010)

Zur Aufheiterung...hoffentlich keine R. Kellyfans da :-)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6undjxb_QQ


----------



## 3lb4r70 (30. Juni 2010)

*1166 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 263 Mitglieder, 903 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*


----------



## Apokalypsos (30. Juni 2010)

Mächtig viel los hier im Forum, weil alles schon wieder stockt. Ist ja fast schon wie in Dalaran DD


----------



## Optix 18 (30. Juni 2010)

bäääh nix geht


----------



## Hosenschisser (30. Juni 2010)

droste schrieb:


> Prima das die Server noch unten sind, dann kann ich mir in Ruhe die Bundestagswahl 2010 im Fernsehen ansehen. Was schaut ihr zur Zeit?




Bundestagswahl 2010? An nem Mittwoch? Hab ich was während der Fußball reichen Zeit verpasst?


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

ICH WILLSPIELN SPIEEEEEEEEEEELN DDD *suchten*


----------



## Pumba86 (30. Juni 2010)

Apokalypsos schrieb:


> Mächtig viel los hier im Forum, weil alles schon wieder stockt. Ist ja fast schon wie in Dalaran DD



Hardware Fail.. xD 


Also bei mir stockt in Dalaran nichts .. lol


----------



## 3lb4r70 (30. Juni 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Bundestagswahl 2010? An nem Mittwoch? Hab ich was während der Fußball reichen Zeit verpasst?



er meint Bundespräsidentenwahl 2010^^


----------



## Deathgnom (30. Juni 2010)

ab wann bekommen wir eigentlich einen tag gratis


----------



## Pumba86 (30. Juni 2010)

Da meinte wohl wer de Bundespräsidentenwahl....


----------



## bexxter83 (30. Juni 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Bundestagswahl 2010? An nem Mittwoch? Hab ich was während der Fußball reichen Zeit verpasst?




Ne, eigentlich ist BundesPRÄSIDENTENwahl. *Klugscheißmodus aus*


----------



## bexxter83 (30. Juni 2010)

sry 4 doppelpost


----------



## NightCreat (30. Juni 2010)

Über 1300 Leute lesen gerade dieses Thema und 10mal soviele versuchen sich grad einzuloggen...


----------



## Progamer13332 (30. Juni 2010)

so ein gammelpatch mit minimalem content und trotzdem geht nix


----------



## JuppSchmitz (30. Juni 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Bundestagswahl 2010? An nem Mittwoch? Hab ich was während der Fußball reichen Zeit verpasst?



ist zwar die bundespräsidenten wahl aber so genau kümmt das ja net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pumba86 (30. Juni 2010)

Was für ein sinnloser und verschwendeter Tag.... ein Tag ohne WoW.. °__°


----------



## NightCreat (30. Juni 2010)

Über 1300 Leute lesen gerade dieses Thema und 10mal soviele versuchen sich grad einzuloggen...


----------



## ~Saphyra~ (30. Juni 2010)

Hm...jetz war ich nun lang genug weg,dachte,wenn ich wieder da bin,gehts wieder und nun das...NÜSCHT geht. 6 1/2h über dem erwarteten Termin xD warum wunderts mich nich xD


----------



## Tyrehl (30. Juni 2010)

Ich warte schon seit 12 uhr und kann mich immer noch niciht einloggen... Son scheiss


----------



## Totebone (30. Juni 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> so ein gammelpatch mit minimalem content und trotzdem geht nix



Battle.net 2.0 isn Gammelpatch ..... schön wenn man keine Ahnung hat oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murinus (30. Juni 2010)

Ich kann mich ohne Probleme ein und auslogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (30. Juni 2010)

Murinus schrieb:


> Ich kann mich ohne Probleme ein und auslogen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja auf deinem P-Server


----------



## Totebone (30. Juni 2010)

Murinus schrieb:


> Ich kann mich ohne Probleme ein und auslogen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja auf deinem P-Server


----------



## Belgor (30. Juni 2010)

Wo sind denn alle hin ? Plötzlich keine Leute mehr hier im Beitrag ^^ Ich komm immer noch net rein auf den Server ://



Belgor


----------



## bämmen (30. Juni 2010)

von blizz geht heut aber auch garnix^^


----------



## Apokalypsos (30. Juni 2010)

Soll doch Blizzard gleich schreiben, dass die Wartungsarbeiten länger dauern. Bringt doch nix bis 18 Uhr schreiben, wenn es spürbar länger dauert!


----------



## laerning (30. Juni 2010)

wow-europe.com is auch down -.-


----------



## Gotama (30. Juni 2010)

Hmm, mich würd vor allem interessieren obs einloggen scho sicher geht? Weil ich gammel no am See rum und fahr erst heim wenn ich weiss das ich sicher on komm xD


----------



## genenesis12 (30. Juni 2010)

nur noch 118 besucher was ist hier den jetzt los


----------



## Itarus (30. Juni 2010)

Ich will UNREAL TURNAMENT spielen.

Zur Beruhigung für euch alle einen alten Rock-Klassiker. Auf der Ukulele.

MfG Itarus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZ6tKxxuyrc&playnext_from=TL&videos=FvDXkKDNBiM


----------



## Denilson (30. Juni 2010)

Nein es geht sicher noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (30. Juni 2010)

Gotama schrieb:


> Hmm, mich würd vor allem interessieren obs einloggen scho sicher geht? Weil ich gammel no am See rum und fahr erst heim wenn ich weiss das ich sicher on komm xD


Einloggen als solches geht, aber kommst nich aufn Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bämmen (30. Juni 2010)

jetzt reichts jetzt geh ich cs zocken wow wird warscheinlich bis um 20:00 net gehen als bb


----------



## Apokalypsos (30. Juni 2010)

Gotama schrieb:


> Hmm, mich würd vor allem interessieren obs einloggen scho sicher geht? Weil ich gammel no am See rum und fahr erst heim wenn ich weiss das ich sicher on komm xD



Hey ich war heute am am See. Das beste, was man momentan machen kann.


----------



## Apokalypsos (30. Juni 2010)

bämmen schrieb:


> jetzt reichts jetzt geh ich cs zocken wow wird warscheinlich bis um 20:00 net gehen als bb



LOL, viel spass. ("Jetzt reichts"....xDDDD)


----------



## bämmen (30. Juni 2010)

Apokalypsos schrieb:


> LOL, viel spass. ("Jetzt reichts"....xDDDD)


xDD


----------



## somnibell (30. Juni 2010)

Selbst Buffed ist teilweise überlastet und down....im übrigen finde ich die Kommentare wie "Typisch Blizzard....wir zahlen doch dafür...." extrem unangebracht.
Bewerbt euch doch einfach als Programmierer wenn ihr so gut seit, dass ihr sowas patchen könnt ohne eine Verzögerung einplanen zu müssen, was ist euch denn lieber einloggen können und sich über die Bugs freuen oder einfach warten bis es stabil ist. 
Ansonsten empfehle ich das Spiel: Kann ich mich schneller einloggen als der Server merkt, dass er down ist...


so far


----------



## Honoris (30. Juni 2010)

bei mir geht netmal das einloggen -.- steht immer nur login server sind ausgelastet...


 	BLIZZARD
...........................................________ 
....................................,.-'"...................``~., 
.............................,.-"..................................."-., 
.........................,/...............................................":, 
.....................,?......................................................\, 
.................../...........................................................,} 
................./......................................................,:`^`..} 
.............../...................................................,:"........./ 
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../ 
............./__.(....."~-,_..............................,:`........../ 
.........../(_...."~,_........"~,_....................,:`........_/ 
..........{.._$;_......"=,_......."-,_.......,.-~-,},.~";/....} 
...........((.....*~_......."=-._......";,,./`..../"............../ 
...,,,___.\`~,......"~.,....................`.....}............../ 
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-" 
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\ 
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__ 
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-, 
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\ 
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\ 
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__ 
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==`` 
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\ 
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................` 

You have failed!


----------



## laerning (30. Juni 2010)

NEIN! Einloggen geht ATM nicht! Bleibt da wo ihr seit! So wie ich im Garten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gotama (30. Juni 2010)

Gut, dann chill ich weiter in der Sonne. Btw, das Ukulele Video rockt mal richtig. Ich kann nur somewhere over the rainbow auf meiner.


----------



## metera (30. Juni 2010)

ich frag mich warum manche server auf "voll" oder "mittel" sind wenn fast niemand rein kommt x)


----------



## Maladin (30. Juni 2010)

Bitte zitiert nicht noch den Link Spam.

/wink maladin


----------



## fucci (30. Juni 2010)

Als ich zocken konnte , wollte ich nicht und als ich wollte, konnte ich nicht . 	wow is geil , der hammer da geh ich drauf ab ^^


----------



## Gryphos (30. Juni 2010)

An alle. die noch warten müssen - versuchts ma damit:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CVTIsyNHH9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## laerning (30. Juni 2010)

Yay ich bin drin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domifolk (30. Juni 2010)

ICH WILL SPIELEEEEEENN!!!!!!


----------



## metera (30. Juni 2010)

laerning schrieb:


> Yay ich bin drin!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


glückwunsch, ich noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/e mist ich bin doch drinn xD


----------



## RaSeXeS (30. Juni 2010)

laerning schrieb:


> Yay ich bin drin!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



können wohl nun schon viele spielen sind ja nur noch die hälfte an leute hier wie vor 15 min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petu (30. Juni 2010)

Domifolk schrieb:


> ICH WILL SPIELEEEEEENN!!!!!!




Mach doch noch ein paar Bilderchen in Deine Signatur. Da geht noch was.


----------



## Rollinjo (30. Juni 2010)

Ich war auch zwischendurch mal drinne, denke mal wie der Server gerade gestartet wurde. Dachte mir, wechsel ich mal den Realm und zack ich komm nimmer rein... Naja wieder ab in die Sonne und Grill anwerfen!! JUHU!!!

Will noch einer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domiel (30. Juni 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> so ein gammelpatch mit minimalem content und trotzdem geht nix



das beschissene battle.net können sie sich dort hinschieben wo niemals die sonne scheint!


----------



## RaSeXeS (30. Juni 2010)

jetzt kommen bestimmt eh wieder alle zurück, da die server wieder abschmieren *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rubinweapon (30. Juni 2010)

never play on patchday^^


----------



## RaSeXeS (30. Juni 2010)

gogo leute schreibt mal bisschen was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zaltim (30. Juni 2010)

*spam entfernt*


----------



## Petersburg (30. Juni 2010)

Es kann niemand was schreiben, weil sich schon alle Wow Spieler anfangen aufzuhängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Saphyra~ (30. Juni 2010)

Das is doch verarsche...Auf Alleria komm ich rein trotz hoher Auslastung und auf Alex tut sich mal so gar nichts obwohls nur mittel is...das Leben is hart...Bücher an die Macht


----------



## Deathmaul (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=19NYstwdKcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



so ... :> -wart-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. Juni 2010)

Wen interessiert die WoW Server?

Der Buffed Server geht immer up und down, dass ist 100000 mal schlimmer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domifolk (30. Juni 2010)

WoW-Patch (900 MB oder so) = 18 Stunden
WoW-Patch(90MB oder so) = 20 Stunden 
WWAAASASSSSSSSSS??????????????????


----------



## Scarvee (30. Juni 2010)

naja auf so nen gammel server wie vek´lor kommt man drauf aber auf Blackmoore nicht -.-


----------



## Snolyn (30. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wen interessiert die WoW Server?
> 
> Der Buffed Server geht immer up und down, dass ist 100000 mal schlimmer.
> 
> ...



genauuuu


----------



## gruselsack (30. Juni 2010)

ein neuer patch und neues glück. gott lob hab ich nen fernseher und alle enterprise folgen. was tut ihr denn so gegen den frust?


----------



## RealGeiZt (30. Juni 2010)

wo bleibt dethecues^^


----------



## Rubinweapon (30. Juni 2010)

jo auf thrall is auch nix zu holen atm


----------



## Winara (30. Juni 2010)

Ich denk grad:


Werden sich die Acc-Hacker über die Reihenweisen Daueranmeldungen freuen........

Ist gemein ich weis.


----------



## RealGeiZt (30. Juni 2010)

ich hab ne simpsons staffel reingeschoben^^ 

*ich bin klug ich bin so klug, K L U K ! ich meine K L U G!!!* zitat homer S.


----------



## progressivrockaa (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7bfLU8CIIyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MarkusM (30. Juni 2010)

naja. mal im ernst was habt ihr erwartet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.
.
.
.
.
.

eben. 

Never play on patchday 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bexxter83 (30. Juni 2010)

Hm, naja, Kazgoroth geht. Da hab ich nen Server-Down-Twink^^


----------



## progressivrockaa (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qI0AOwGGlKQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nicefight (30. Juni 2010)

Scheisse und ausgerechnet heute kein Fußball *grummel*


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

bei mir ist bei Verbindung wird aufgebaut schluß weiter gehts net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LsOqME1LHjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magexe (30. Juni 2010)

bei mir bleibt er auch bei connected hängen, naja...müssen halt mal andere Spieler her halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zo6EkXHu5AI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## silas00 (30. Juni 2010)

toll auf meinen twinkserver komme ich, aber nich auf zuluhed-.-


----------



## XRayFanatic (30. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> bei mir ist bei Verbindung wird aufgebaut schluß weiter gehts net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dito, ich warte immer noch darauf das die das mal gebacken bekommen. Is ja furchtbar. Machen wohl die Celeron-Prozessoren in den Servern nimmer mit bei der Last und Hitze ..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dlsimone (30. Juni 2010)

menno selbst hier ist tote hose,wie beim login


----------



## HitotsuSatori (30. Juni 2010)

Na wenigstens brauch ich mich nicht darüber ärgern, dass ich nicht spielen kann, weil ich sowieso für einen dämlichen Test lernen muss. >.<


----------



## SoulRaid (30. Juni 2010)

hallo

ich komme auch nicht rein kann maich zwar einloggen dann steht auf einmal verbindung hergestellt mehr passiert dann nicht bei mir.

Und spiele auf dem server AmanThul.

mfg


----------



## Knallkörper (30. Juni 2010)

man irgendwas ist immer jetzt sind es wieder die login server die als ausrede herhalten müssen!


----------



## Zwirbel (30. Juni 2010)

neue xeon prozessor für je 2000euro müssen her :O


----------



## Resch (30. Juni 2010)

Mh auf BK am zocken^^ nur leider geht nix da iniserver down -.-


----------



## HostileRecords (30. Juni 2010)

sowas von 3st -.-
wofür bezahlen wir eigentlich? für solche blizz mitarbeiter und solche server?
Also das geht ja schlimmer zu als bei jedem anderen F2P MMO...
Naja, aber mit den WoW junkies kann mans ja machen was! :X


----------



## Micro(welle) (30. Juni 2010)

never play on patch day


----------



## plastic (30. Juni 2010)

grml grml grml


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (30. Juni 2010)

Blackhand down -.-
Hab extra meine Angelegenheiten von Nachmittag auf Abend verschoben, weil 14.00 sollten sie ja wieder da sein, und um halb neun hab ich dann schon wieder was zu tun.
Schön verarscht Blizzard :<


----------



## plastic (30. Juni 2010)

3rd?


----------



## Toxxical (30. Juni 2010)

Auf welche Server kann man sich denn einloggen?


----------



## Phenyl19 (30. Juni 2010)

Bla


----------



## Toxxical (30. Juni 2010)

sry hatte lagg im Browser und ka wie oft auf Beitrag geklickt


----------



## Exicoo (30. Juni 2010)

Bei mir steht nur "Verbindung wird aufgebaut..." - Was machen?


----------



## sylrana (30. Juni 2010)

Exicoo schrieb:


> Bei mir steht nur "Verbindung wird aufgebaut..." - Was machen?



warten^^


----------



## Phenyl19 (30. Juni 2010)

Also Aldor komm ich nicht drauf


----------



## wolfracht (30. Juni 2010)

Da muss man sich doch fragen, was die eigentlich glauben, wer sie sind und was sie sich alles erlauben können.
Also mir persönlich stellt sich die Frage, warum sie es nicht besser gemacht haben als in den USA, nachdem es ja BEKANNT WAR(!), dass es nicht rund läuft...


----------



## avenue (30. Juni 2010)

sylrana schrieb:


> warten^^



wilkommen ihn club


----------



## Rubinweapon (30. Juni 2010)

ich sehs kommen gibt eh kein vor 21-22 uhr


----------



## Terminsel (30. Juni 2010)

Im Moment loggen sich zu viele gleichzeitig ein. Da bleibt uns nur warten.


----------



## Zwirbel (30. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hm.......


----------



## dlsimone (30. Juni 2010)

heut morgen um 9:30 waren wir auf seite 2710 und jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enigmathika (30. Juni 2010)

Baelgun und ich bin drin... das war ja einfach! ^^


----------



## knäggebrot! (30. Juni 2010)

Bekommt man eigentlich 'nen Gratis Tag, weil die vorausgesagten Wartungsarbeiten ja mal wieder etwas länger dauern...


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

dlsimone schrieb:


> heut morgen um 9:30 waren wir auf seite 2710 und jetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das kommt weil wir zu viele Video´s gepostet haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sylrana (30. Juni 2010)

avenue schrieb:


> wilkommen ihn club



jop warte schon seit 16 Uhr alle sind im vt - need server first^^


----------



## Selidia (30. Juni 2010)

wolfracht schrieb:


> Da muss man sich doch fragen, was die eigentlich glauben, wer sie sind und was sie sich alles erlauben können.
> Also mir persönlich stellt sich die Frage, warum sie es nicht besser gemacht haben als in den USA, nachdem es ja BEKANNT WAR(!), dass es nicht rund läuft...




Tja, für mich stellt sich hier die Frage, für wen DU dich eigentlich hälst?

Wenn du dich besser informiert hättest, dann wüsstest du dass die Wartungsarbeiten in den USA 24 Stunden gedauert haben.. Hier haben sie nicht so lange gedauert und ihr jammert immernoch rum als wäre WoW der einzige Zeitvertreib den ihr hättet...


Ich meine... 1 Tag ohne WoW und ihr dreht völlig durch


----------



## Egnaro (30. Juni 2010)

das ist ja echt mal wieder super^^ meine freundin sitzt nebenmir und zockt und ich komm nicht on *kotz*

@Selidia: Es geht net drum das man keinen Tag ohne WoW aushält...sondern das man sich nicht auf die Ansagen vom Schneesturm verlassen kann...


----------



## Dalvos (30. Juni 2010)

knäggebrot! schrieb:


> Bekommt man eigentlich 'nen Gratis Tag, weil die vorausgesagten Wartungsarbeiten ja mal wieder etwas länger dauern...



laut AGB nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enjoi (30. Juni 2010)

also shattrath taucht nichtmal mehr in der realmauswahl auf =(


----------



## Noboru (30. Juni 2010)

Absolut der HAMMER.. Kaum zu glauben, dass ein milliardenschwerer, weltweit operierender Konzern eine derart stümperhafte Leistung abliefert. Ob die 13 Euro monatl. Abo-Gebühren nun viel sind oder nicht.. aber ein *Mindestmass an Professionalität* muss man dafür erwarten können. Üblicherweise wird das Aufspielen eines oder gar mehrerer Patches erstmal mehrfach in geschlossener Umgebung getestet bevor man damit live geht. Das macht jede Hinterhof-IT-Klitsche so. Einfach nur peinlich, keine andere Branche könnte sich sowas leisten. Egal, wir schmeissen jetzt auch den Grill an.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dlsimone (30. Juni 2010)

stimmt allerdings und es gibt immernoch die nummer 1 bei mir.....trommelwirbel....das war der ts mitschnitt mit der 300g tafel schocki


----------



## Wishbringer (30. Juni 2010)

ist hier wer von gorgonash......kann mich nicht einlogen da...aber auf anderen realm gehts


----------



## knäggebrot! (30. Juni 2010)

Dalvos schrieb:


> laut AGB nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



:\
Erst irgendwelche Versprechen abliefern und dann nicht einhalten. Und als Entschädigung bekommt man..nichts!!!


----------



## Mystikar (30. Juni 2010)

nehmt einem kleinkind im Sandkasten die Schaufel weg und seht zu wie sich das dann angerichtete Dilemma mit dem eines WOW-Suchtis gleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Herrliches Kino 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exicoo (30. Juni 2010)

Noboru schrieb:


> Einfach nur der HAMMER.. Kaum zu glauben, dass ein milliardenschwerer, weltweit operierender Konzern eine derart stümperhafte Leistung abliefert. Ob 13 Euro monatl. Abo-Gebühren nun viel sind oder nicht.. aber ein Mindestmass an Professionalität muss man dafür erwarten können. Üblicherweise wird das Aufspielen eines oder gar mehrerer Patches erstmal mehrfach in geschlossener Umgebung getestet bvor man damit live geht. Das macht jede Hinterhof-IT-Klitsche so. Das ist doch sowas von peinlich, keine andere Branche könnte sich sowas leisten. Egal, wir schmeissen jetzt auch den Grill an..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



!


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

dlsimone schrieb:


> stimmt allerdings und es gibt immernoch die nummer 1 bei mir.....trommelwirbel....das war der ts mitschnitt mit der 300g tafel schocki



das mit der Schoki ist doch schon alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terminsel (30. Juni 2010)

Mystikar schrieb:


> nehmt einem kleinkind im Sandkasten die Schaufel weg und seht zu wie sich das dann angerichtete Dilemma mit dem eines WOW-Suchtis gleicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Leute gehen wirklich schnell auf die Palme, wenn man ihnen ihre Luxusartikel vorenthält. Wäre schön, wenn sie sich mal aufregen würden, wenn es um lebenswichtige Dinge geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (30. Juni 2010)

Tirion is online


----------



## Egnaro (30. Juni 2010)

naja immerhin haben die die sich einloggen können schön viel Platz in Dalaran^^ Auf Nera'thor sind 36 Leute on^^


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

Mystikar schrieb:


> nehmt einem kleinkind im Sandkasten die Schaufel weg und seht zu wie sich das dann angerichtete Dilemma mit dem eines WOW-Suchtis gleicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehehe meine Tochter würde dir dann eine überbraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phenyl19 (30. Juni 2010)

Die Aldor lebt =)...schönen Abend euch noch


----------



## jahfarian (30. Juni 2010)

gehen bei euch die Server schon? ich kann mich mit besten willen nicht einloggen... ?! habs auf 4 verschiedenen Servern probiert und kanns einfach nicht glauben, dass alle Server noch immer down sind... liegts wirklich an mir? *sich eine träne aus dem aug wischt*


----------



## KoKsKnoLLe (30. Juni 2010)

Komme auch nicht auf Gorgonnash, bist also nicht der einzige.


----------



## Terminsel (30. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> das mit der Schoki ist doch schon alt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt will ich auch Schoki.


----------



## Moktheshock (30. Juni 2010)

wolfracht schrieb:


> Da muss man sich doch fragen, was die eigentlich glauben, wer sie sind und was sie sich alles erlauben können.
> Also mir persönlich stellt sich die Frage, warum sie es nicht besser gemacht haben als in den USA, nachdem es ja BEKANNT WAR(!), dass es nicht rund läuft...



du musst dich eher fragen wer du bist xD^^

ein ganz kleines licht^^ und blizz is eine supernova^^

denen ist das sowas von wayne wenn du nun meckerst^^


----------



## bexxter83 (30. Juni 2010)

silas00 schrieb:


> toll auf meinen twinkserver komme ich, aber nich auf zuluhed-.-



Ich auch nicht. Hab nen Twinki auf Khazgoroth, der Server geht nämlich^^


----------



## Petersburg (30. Juni 2010)

Toll jz ist der Patch draussen und ich find ihn einfach nur Scheiße, wer zur hölle kam auf die idee den Account Gebundenen Waffen 25 Haltbarkeit zu geben? -.- nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (30. Juni 2010)

Ihr sagt immer das ihr euch zwar nicht auf den mainrealm einloggen könnt aber aufeinen anderen, sagt doch mal welcher das ist!!


----------



## Winara (30. Juni 2010)

Seids doch mal Ehrlich:

Hätte Blizz 24 Stunden Wartung geschrieben... Gegrummel mehr auch nicht!

Wären die Server früher On-Line gewesen... Jeder hätte Losgezockt. Ein "Danke" in Richtung fürs schneller sein? Häh? Wasn dat?

Jetzt ist es halt umgedreht.

Und ich möcht nicht wißen wieviele Leute da mit dicken Augen vor den Rechnern hocken und die Fehler suchen.


----------



## Rubinweapon (30. Juni 2010)

is ja fast wie bei der bundespräsi wahl..die könn sich auch ned entscheiden


----------



## Moktheshock (30. Juni 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ihr sagt immer das ihr euch zwar nicht auf den mainrealm einloggen könnt aber aufeinen anderen, sagt doch mal welcher das ist!!



Syndikat, Vek lor und gar aufs Boot komm ich^^ aber net auf Malygos xD


----------



## Flana (30. Juni 2010)

Auf die Todeskrallen und Kult der Verdammten komm ich leider auch nicht. Echt schade, war den ganzen Tag unterwegs und wollt endlich zocken... noch jemand von den beiden Servern hier dem´s genauso geht?


----------



## silas00 (30. Juni 2010)

kil jaeden z.B. geht


----------



## genenesis12 (30. Juni 2010)

Enjoi schrieb:


> also shattrath taucht nichtmal mehr in der realmauswahl auf =(



Jo Ich frage mich wo der Server Bleibt


----------



## Selidia (30. Juni 2010)

Egnaro schrieb:


> @Selidia: Es geht net drum das man keinen Tag ohne WoW aushält...sondern das man sich nicht auf die Ansagen vom Schneesturm verlassen kann...






Noboru schrieb:


> Absolut der HAMMER.. Kaum zu glauben, dass ein milliardenschwerer, weltweit operierender Konzern eine derart stümperhafte Leistung abliefert. Ob die 13 Euro monatl. Abo-Gebühren nun viel sind oder nicht.. aber ein *Mindestmass an Professionalität* muss man dafür erwarten können. Üblicherweise wird das Aufspielen eines oder gar mehrerer Patches erstmal mehrfach in geschlossener Umgebung getestet bevor man damit live geht. Das macht jede Hinterhof-IT-Klitsche so. Einfach nur peinlich, keine andere Branche könnte sich sowas leisten. Egal, wir schmeissen jetzt auch den Grill an..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Und weder der eine von euch noch der andere ist in der IT-Branche tätig, sonst wüsstet ihr dass man sowas nicht vorhersagen kann... da ist es Gang und Gebe wenn sich sowas verschiebt... aber naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Egnaro (30. Juni 2010)

@Winara: hätte Blizz gleich gesagt das die Wartungsarbeiten 24h laufen wär mir das völlig wurscht, da hätte man ich wenigstens drauf einstellen können


----------



## Thunderace (30. Juni 2010)

Die Nachtwache - down
Antonidas 	- down
Nethersturm 	- Login und spielen möglich


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juni 2010)

*831 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 218 Mitglieder, 613 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*

Fast 1000 Leute lesen es Ich packs Nicht Macht doch mal was anderes Oo geht baden Macht euch sauber Endlich mal nach 1 nem Monat Ich mach ja auch nicht MiMiMi Weil Destro Nicht Geht *destromath Blöde anguck*


----------



## mrlol_m (30. Juni 2010)

-.- schade um die 4 marken + evnetboss sack wenn die scheiß login server heute netmehr hinhaun


----------



## Kalares (30. Juni 2010)

Mhh ist ja wieder super ,DIE Aldor ist zwar da aber latenz bei 1500 und meine beiden anders server down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , tja aber never play on patchday aber heute habe ich mal zeit ............ach menno


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (30. Juni 2010)

Blizzard is doch kacke alter -.-
ich will raiden bin ein kiddy ohne rl und bin gay


----------



## Enjoi (30. Juni 2010)

genenesis12 schrieb:


> Jo Ich frage mich wo der Server Bleibt


nichtnur du ... steht ja nichtmal offline


----------



## Moktheshock (30. Juni 2010)

ok veklor is grad wieder down gegangen und frostwolf komm ich auch net mehr. Syndikat gurkt nun auch richtung aufgabe xD


----------



## Egnaro (30. Juni 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Und weder der eine von euch noch der andere ist in der IT-Branche tätig, sonst wüsstet ihr dass man sowas nicht vorhersagen kann... da ist es Gang und Gebe wenn sich sowas verschiebt... aber naja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





naja bin zwar nicht in der IT-Branche tätig aber bin grad fertig mit meinen Informatikstudium und unsere Profs hätten uns was erzählt wenn unsere Projekte nicht pünktlicht fertig gewesen wären...


----------



## Wishbringer (30. Juni 2010)

jo wie gesagt auf gorgo ist kein drauf kommen ....manche gehen manche nicht....


----------



## Thal23 (30. Juni 2010)

Da bezahlt man grad mal 43 cent am Tag, bekommt kostenlosen content und trotzdem gibt es immernoch Menschen die jetzt grade töten würden nur um einloggen zu können..
Leute, ich kann ja verstehen das das ärgerlich ist das heute ein Patchtag ist.. aber das wusstet ihr doch schon alle eine ganze Weile.. war ja auch immerhin bekannt.

Schlagzeile aus dem Jahr 2014:  " Tausende von WoW spielern nehmen sich nach Serverabschaltung das Leben" Amnesty International rechnet mit 5 Millionen Tote Weltweit!!"


----------



## Naho (30. Juni 2010)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> Blizzard is doch kacke alter -.-
> ich will raiden bin ein kiddy ohne rl und bin gay



Wie recht du hast


----------



## Cubby (30. Juni 2010)

/push hehe


----------



## Winara (30. Juni 2010)

Genau das meine ich Egnaro!

Du hättest dich auf Pause eingestellt... Vielleicht trotzdem aber zwischendurch mal geguckt: Laufen sie vielleicht?
Und dann?


----------



## Kremlin (30. Juni 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *831 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
> 218 Mitglieder, 613 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*
> 
> Fast 1000 Leute lesen es Ich packs Nicht Macht doch mal was anderes Oo geht baden Macht euch sauber Endlich mal nach 1 nem Monat Ich mach ja auch nicht MiMiMi Weil Destro Nicht Geht *destromath Blöde anguck*



Genau Das Finde Ich Nämlich Auch Macht Euch Mal Sauber Nach Monaten!


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (30. Juni 2010)

haweda


----------



## MagicMonkey (30. Juni 2010)

hm, einer aus meinem raid (sind gerade im ts^^) ist zusmamen mit 12 anderen leuten alleine auf unserem server (die silberne hand) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juni 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Genau Das Finde Ich Nämlich Auch Macht Euch Mal Sauber Nach Monaten!



Endlich einer mit Ver.... warte wie war das PFÄRNUMPFT genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druidiri (30. Juni 2010)

Thal23 schrieb:


> Schlagzeile aus dem Jahr 2014:  " Tausende von WoW spielern nehmen sich nach Serverabschaltung das Leben" Amnesty International rechnet mit 5 Millionen Tote Weltweit!!"





na, merkste was?


----------



## Magyster (30. Juni 2010)

Aber Phänomenal is des scho. Hab paar lowie Chars auf Gilneas, dessen Auslastung is hoch, kein Problem beim einloggen.
Teldrassil hat ne niedrige Auslastung aber kein reinkommen.


----------



## Egnaro (30. Juni 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Genau Das Finde Ich Nämlich Auch Macht Euch Mal Sauber Nach Monaten!



Naja gibt auch Leute die sonst duschen/baden gehn außer an nem Patchday 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kenaga (30. Juni 2010)

juhu Gul'dan ich komme^^


----------



## Kremlin (30. Juni 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Endlich einer mit Ver.... warte wie war das PFÄRNUMPFT genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

MagicMonkey schrieb:


> hm, einer aus meinem raid (sind gerade im ts^^) ist zusmamen mit 12 anderen leuten alleine auf unserem server (die silberne hand)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



toll da bin ich auch und komm net rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uy7Z505Ae8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ballonede (30. Juni 2010)

...na Ehrlichkeit war doch noch nie eine Tugend von Blizz, das weiß man doch.

Übrigens geht Ysera momentan auch noch nicht, danke Blizzard - Mother of Bug´s and Lag´s....!


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (30. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juni 2010)

ich glaub ich zieh mir gleich wieder ne staffel Scrubs rein :x


----------



## Kremlin (30. Juni 2010)

Egnaro schrieb:


> Naja gibt auch Leute die sonst duschen/baden gehn außer an nem Patchday
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du hast den vermeintlichen witz nicht verstanden.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juni 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> du hast den vermeintlichen witz nicht verstanden.



Hehe ja anscheint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juni 2010)

Sag mir jetzt nicht, dass du rein willst.
Und fang nicht gleich an zu weinen.
Weil du mir den letzten Nerv killst.
Ey, denn du kommst hier echt 'net rein.

Passt Grade Zum Login 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## genenesis12 (30. Juni 2010)

azshara kein problem latenz 303


----------



## Thal23 (30. Juni 2010)

Ich sehe schon die Schlagzeilen.... :  Tausende von Wow-Spielern nehmen sich nach Serverabschaltung das Leben! Weltweit hunderte Schulen aufgrund der Gefahr das Schüler Amok laufen geschlossen!
Ein wütender Mob stürmt die Schneesturmstudios.. sämtliche Programmierer, Grafiker und andere Mitarbeiter werden kaltblütig ermordet...


Chan Lio springt aus dem 50 Stock seines Wohnhauses um trotz Abschaltung noch den Erfolg "Wie Tief kann man fallen" zu erringen.--.

Jaja...Was spielst du??


----------



## Egnaro (30. Juni 2010)

wie geil^^ 26 Leute auf Nera'thor on und manche suchen schon wieder rnd Gruppen für Raids ^^


----------



## Sortexo (30. Juni 2010)

wenn ihr nicht auf euren Server kommt hier ist die Lösung: 

*GEHT NACH DRAUßEN UND GENIEßT DAS WETTER (sofern es bei euch schön ist)*


----------



## silas00 (30. Juni 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Genau Das Finde Ich Nämlich Auch Macht Euch Mal Sauber Nach Monaten!



Machs doch selbst du nap. Du hängst doch genauso hier vorm PC anstatt Draußen zu sein O_o


----------



## Samaraner (30. Juni 2010)

Da kann man echt ne Krise kriegen:

Proudmoore: Auslastung hoch, kein Problem

Un'Goro: Auslastung mittel, kein Problem

Mug'thol (wo meine "richtigen" Chars sind): Auslastung niedrig, aber seit zwei Stunden keine Chance


----------



## Masamune (30. Juni 2010)

Ach ich denk mal irgend nen low azubi bei blizz hats versaut und alle chars von den servern gelöscht, jetz werden backups aufgefahren und die server die voll sind sind halt scho restored
naja, ich kratz mir noch bissl meine eier und guck komische serien auf komischen seiten, hf


----------



## dlsimone (30. Juni 2010)

oooooooo duuuuuuu mein malygos,wie sehr vermisse ich dich!
weist du noch damals.......vor 24 stunden......ach wie schön die zeit doch war


----------



## Kremlin (30. Juni 2010)

silas00 schrieb:


> Machs doch selbst du nap. Du hängst doch genauso hier vorm PC anstatt Draußen zu sein O_o



du hast den witz garnicht verstanden. wundert mich nicht. du sitzt ja auch mit tränenunterlaufenden augen, nervös vor deinem rechner und wartest bist die server wieder online gehen. warhscheinlich hast du es deswegen nicht verstanden. so war es doch, oder?

und danke der nachfrage: ich war heute schon draußen. <3


----------



## Egnaro (30. Juni 2010)

wenigstens hat man hier bissl unterhaltung ^^


----------



## Quantin Talentino (30. Juni 2010)

ich und ein kollege haben festgestellt,
das wir auf alle server wo wir lvl 60+ chars haben nicht reinkommen.
der rest geht

gehts noch wem so? ^^


----------



## Egnaro (30. Juni 2010)

Nera'thor geht auch wieder


----------



## Pako (30. Juni 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> *831 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
> 218 Mitglieder, 613 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*
> 
> Fast 1000 Leute lesen es Ich packs Nicht Macht doch mal was anderes Oo *geht baden Macht euch sauber Endlich mal nach 1 nem Monat* Ich mach ja auch nicht MiMiMi Weil Destro Nicht Geht *destromath Blöde anguck*



Ahaha wie geil is das denn. Du bist doch hier der dreckigste ekligste Vogel im ganzen forum


Zur Erklärung: Ich war mit ihm auf der Oberschule (gleiche Klasse) und er war echt der ungepflegteste aus der ganzen Klasse weswegen ich es einfach lachhaft finde das gerade _*ER *sowas raushaut. _
_
_
_
_
_MFG an alle WoW Vollzeit Arbeiter ;-)_
_
_


----------



## Enjoi (30. Juni 2010)

ich kann mich auf allen servern einwählen die hier genannt wurde wo es nicht gehen soll nur ist shattrath immernochnicht in der realmauswahl


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juni 2010)

Pako schrieb:


> Ahaha wie geil is das denn. Du bist doch hier der dreckigste ekligste Vogel im ganzen forum
> 
> 
> Zur Erklärung: Ich war mit ihm auf der Oberschule (gleiche Klasse) und er war echt der ungepflegteste aus der ganzen Klasse weswegen ich es einfach lachhaft finde das gerade _*ER *sowas raushaut. _
> ...




LOL kenn ich dich? Oo


----------



## Honoris (30. Juni 2010)

Enjoi schrieb:


> ich kann mich auf allen servern einwählen die hier genannt wurde wo es nicht gehen soll nur ist shattrath immernochnicht in der realmauswahl



dann versuch ma auf Antonidas einzuloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Vu_uyQIYBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## silas00 (30. Juni 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> du hast den witz garnicht verstanden. wundert mich nicht. du sitzt ja auch mit tränenunterlaufenden augen, nervös vor deinem rechner und wartest bist die server wieder online gehen. warhscheinlich hast du es deswegen nicht verstanden. so war es doch, oder?
> 
> und danke der nachfrage: ich war heute schon draußen. <3



Eigentlich kam ich eben von der Arbeit und sitze seit ca. 30 minuten vorm Rechner=) und nervös bin ich auch nicht. warum auch?


----------



## Kremlin (30. Juni 2010)

Pako schrieb:


> Ahaha wie geil is das denn. Du bist doch hier der dreckigste ekligste Vogel im ganzen forum
> 
> 
> Zur Erklärung: Ich war mit ihm auf der Oberschule (gleiche Klasse) und er war echt der ungepflegteste aus der ganzen Klasse weswegen ich es einfach lachhaft finde das gerade _*ER *sowas raushaut. _
> ...



simon? :O


----------



## Enjoi (30. Juni 2010)

Honoris schrieb:


> dann versuch ma auf Antonidas einzuloggen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bin drin


sagmal lieber ob du shattrath in deiner liste hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juni 2010)

Pako schrieb:


> Ahaha wie geil is das denn. Du bist doch hier der dreckigste ekligste Vogel im ganzen forum
> 
> 
> Zur Erklärung: Ich war mit ihm auf der Oberschule (gleiche Klasse) und er war echt der ungepflegteste aus der ganzen Klasse weswegen ich es einfach lachhaft finde das gerade _*ER *sowas raushaut. _
> ...



OMG du napf >_< Du Vogel verfolgst mich Oo geh weg ich hab angst achja danke für den Super witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juni 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> simon? :O



Brofist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (30. Juni 2010)

Juhu Shattrath geht immer noch nicht!

Toller Feierabend heute <3


----------



## Honoris (30. Juni 2010)

Enjoi schrieb:


> bin drin
> 
> 
> sagmal lieber ob du shattrath in deiner liste hast
> ...



ok jetzt geht Antonidas bei mir auch wieder, zum Glück ^^ und nein, leider is Shattrath net in der Liste


----------



## Bennye (30. Juni 2010)

Moin

ich habe ein problem frage ob wer mir dabei weiter helfen könnte?

Folgendes:

Bei mir stopt der download bei 99% und dann erscheint eine fehlermeldung

Die Datei "H:\World of Warcraft\Data\patch-3.MPQ" konnte nicht in "H:\World of Warcraft\Data\patch-3.MPQ.Trash" umbenannt werden. Falls dieser Fehler auch weiterhin auftritt, verwenden Sie bitte das Reparaturprogramm. Gegebenfalls muss das Spiel deinstalliert und anschließend neu installiert werden. Sollte sich das Problem durch diese Maßnahmen nicht beheben lassen, kontaktieren Sie bitte unseren technischen Kundendienst. 

Habe bis jetzt alles versucht was in der fehlermeldung stand zumachen, bis auf den kundendienst anzurufen. 

Wollte wissen ob wer eine andere möglichkeit weiß 

MfG

Benny


----------



## Heelgard (30. Juni 2010)

Kann mal wer Dethecus (PvP) testen ?


----------



## Blanvalet (30. Juni 2010)

Ich versuch seit 2 Stunden vergeblich reinzukommen. Dabei wollt ich doch heut Halion und all die killen
So langsam könnt´s dann mal bitte funktionieren.


Regnet´s bei  wem anders auch so wie bei mir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## genenesis12 (30. Juni 2010)

WO IST Shattrath hin?


----------



## Philine (30. Juni 2010)

Bennye schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> ich habe ein problem frage ob wer mir dabei weiter helfen könnte?
> 
> ...



als Admin starten


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juni 2010)

Destromath Login Geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pako (30. Juni 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> LOL kenn ich dich? Oo






Ja leider. Ich würde es gerne auch ungeschehen machen aber das Leben ist nicht immer nett zu einem.

BTW: Wenn sich doch hier so viele waschen sollen weil sie nur diesen Thread lesen und nichts anderes machen solltest du das vieleicht auch mal in Betracht ziehen!!!


----------



## Enjoi (30. Juni 2010)

naja shattrath wurde wohl eliminiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann ja nich angehen




ist noch ein server betroffen der einfach aus der liste verschwunden ist?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juni 2010)

Pako schrieb:


> Ja leider. Ich würde es gerne auch ungeschehen machen aber das Leben ist nicht immer nett zu einem.
> 
> BTW: Wenn sich doch hier so viele waschen sollen weil sie nur diesen Thread lesen und nichts anderes machen solltest du das vieleicht auch mal in Betracht ziehen!!!



^.^Hm key wen der herr es wünscht Wobei warte ich war heute morgen duschen und gestern auch Und Vorgestern auch So wi immer :O OMG SURPRISE Also Erlich mal so peinlich wie du dich machst Pffff Gibs lieber auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clodagh (30. Juni 2010)

Heelgard schrieb:


> Kann mal wer Dethecus (PvP) testen ?



bei mir noch nicht in der liste


----------



## Xerom (30. Juni 2010)

Bennye schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> ich habe ein problem frage ob wer mir dabei weiter helfen könnte?
> 
> ...



Vista? Rechtsklick auf Launcher und dann als Administrator Ausführen je nach Einstellung von Vista mit Fortsetzen ,zulassen weitermachen dann geht das.


----------



## Heelgard (30. Juni 2010)

nöö sonnig, wolkenlos im saarland 27° 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Heelgard, on 30 June 2010 - 19:06, said:
> ...




Danke dir, wollte nur sicher gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juni 2010)

Heelgard schrieb:


> nöö sonnig, wolkenlos im saarland 27°
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Drei Worte VIEL ZU WARM!!!!


----------



## knäggebrot! (30. Juni 2010)

Heelgard schrieb:


> nöö sonnig, wolkenlos im saarland 27°
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



saarland?? igitt :-!
Über der Pfalz lacht die Sonne, über's Saarland die ganze Welt! (oder so)


----------



## Bennye (30. Juni 2010)

Ja habe Vista 


Alles klar danke werde es versuchen


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juni 2010)

okay Unspielbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Todeslaggs War nicht anders Zu erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja ich kenns ja mitlerweile BAH


----------



## Heelgard (30. Juni 2010)

ich kenns nur andersrum knägge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jo geh hier echt kaputt im zimmer... echt zu warm


----------



## knäggebrot! (30. Juni 2010)

Meine Version find ich aber persönlich besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juni 2010)

hm nu is Pako weg :/ naja Schade War grade so lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unwinder (30. Juni 2010)

hm..nu komm ich zwar "rein", aber ich komm nit übern ladebildschirm raus :/


----------



## Edou (30. Juni 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> hm nu is Pako weg :/ naja Schade War grade so lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pakman is weg, oh nein.

Ja ich weiß eig mit C aber so is kewler. bzw passt gerade.^^


----------



## redapple1 (30. Juni 2010)

superlustig!!!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMTCKG35dYo&feature


----------



## Blanvalet (30. Juni 2010)

lol und bei mir regnets...na wenigstens verpass ich da draußen nichts bei meinen Login-Versuchen^^


----------



## MasterXoX (30. Juni 2010)

kommt überhaupt schon jemand rein?


----------



## Pako (30. Juni 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> ^.^Hm key wen der herr es wünscht Wobei warte ich war heute morgen duschen und gestern auch Und Vorgestern auch So wi immer :O OMG SURPRISE Also Erlich mal so peinlich wie du dich machst Pffff Gibs lieber auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Whahaha naja mach erstmal nen Abschluss. Ich bin dann mal sinnvoller meine Zeit verbringen bye tutzi


----------



## Moktheshock (30. Juni 2010)

nu laufen ja alle server mehr oder weniger xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juni 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Pakman is weg, oh nein.
> 
> Ja ich weiß eig mit C aber so is kewler. bzw passt gerade.^^



EDOU <3333 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mad_chaos (30. Juni 2010)

naja, dafür geht der ini server net -.-


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juni 2010)

Pako schrieb:


> Whahaha naja mach erstmal nen Abschluss. Ich bin dann mal sinnvoller meine Zeit verbringen bye tutzi



willst du mich jetzt echt Zum sterben bringen mit lachen? Oo Falls ja Du Könntest erfolg haben


----------



## Edou (30. Juni 2010)

Pako schrieb:


> Whahaha naja mach erstmal nen Abschluss. Ich bin dann mal sinnvoller meine Zeit verbringen bye tutzi


Gratz, kauf dir ne Eiskalte Milch bei deiner "Sinnvollen" beschäftigung, wenn du deinen Shamie Spielst.



BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> EDOU <3333
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Blade <3333 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. Juni 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Blade <3333
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Alkopopsteuer <3.


----------



## Edou (30. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Alkopopsteuer <3.



Alko <3333


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juni 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Gratz, kauf dir ne Eiskalte Milch bei deiner "Sinnvollen" beschäftigung, wenn du deinen Shamie Spielst.
> 
> 
> Blade <3333
> ...



pass auf der hat in der schule geweint


----------



## Kremlin (30. Juni 2010)

CRÄMLYN!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Alkopopsteuer <3.



alkiiii <3


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. Juni 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> CRÄMLYN!



extra nur für dich:


/reported




P.S. Buffed is wieder ganz da, Grund zur Freude und ein Grund, die WoW Server zu vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heelgard (30. Juni 2010)

> superlustig!!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...KG35dYo&feature



Echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw: hat wer nen guten GraKa tipp für mich? Preislich ca 150 ökken?


----------



## Kremlin (30. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> extra nur für dich:
> 
> 
> /reported



<3


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juni 2010)

Heelgard schrieb:


> Echt geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ATI HD 5750 /5770 Ich warte nur auf mein Netzteil dann kommt die 5750 die hier 1 monat steht auch in mein PC <3 Freu


----------



## 3lb4r70 (30. Juni 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> nu laufen ja alle server mehr oder weniger xD



nope 3 deutsche Server sind immer noch down und genau auf einen sind meine Chars
-:-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. Juni 2010)

Mein Server geht erst in ein paar Millionen jahren off...nennt sich RL. Find den cool, is auch schon relativ alt (4,5 Milliarden Jahre). Ist noch genug Platz, aber bald wird er überbevölkert sein. Der Server "Mars" und "anderer Lebensfähiger Planet" sind noch nicht erreichbar.


----------



## Legendary (30. Juni 2010)

3lb4r70 schrieb:


> nope 3 deutsche Server sind immer noch down und genau auf einen sind meine Chars
> -:-


Wtf was hastn du für Charnamen? Oo


Wundert mich nicht das ich dich noch nie wahrgenommen hab.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knäggebrot! (30. Juni 2010)

Jop, ich bin auch auf dem/den Server/n die mal wieder als letztes nicht gehen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (30. Juni 2010)

Geht wieder komme rein und alle Kumpels von mir kommen auch rein (Malygos)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mein Server geht erst in ein paar Millionen jahren off...nennt sich RL. Find den cool, is auch schon relativ alt (4,5 Milliarden Jahre). Ist noch genug Platz, aber bald wird er überbevölkert sein. Der Server "Mars" und "anderer Lebensfähiger Planet" sind noch nicht erreichbar.




RL is mir wieder zu HARDCORE sry :/


----------



## Cincinnattikid (30. Juni 2010)

3lb4r70 schrieb:


> nope 3 deutsche Server sind immer noch down und genau auf einen sind meine Chars
> -:-



laut http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/index.html?locale=de_de sinds noch 2...Und ja, ich spiel auch auf Shat und der is off


----------



## Kremlin (30. Juni 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> RL is mir wieder zu HARDCORE sry :/



rl ist mir zu mainstream.


----------



## Edou (30. Juni 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> rl ist mir zu mainstream.



Jeep.


----------



## knäggebrot! (30. Juni 2010)

Unterm Strich: 
Wartungsarbeiten um ca. 7 Stunden überzogen... (bei mir zumindest)


----------



## Legendary (30. Juni 2010)

Shattrath 4 Life! :>

Einer der letzten beiden Offlineserver...wieviel Pech kann man eigentlich haben. :O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. Juni 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/7250-die-nachtschwaermer/




Ab 21 Uhr da posten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (30. Juni 2010)

knäggebrot! schrieb:


> Unterm Strich:
> Wartungsarbeiten um ca. 7 Stunden überzogen... (bei mir zumindest)



und was schließen wir daraus?


----------



## genenesis12 (30. Juni 2010)

nur noch 2 deutsche server off und was für ein pech meiner ist dabei


----------



## wildrazor09 (30. Juni 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> und was schließen wir daraus?




Pizza niemals nach 0 Uhr essen wenn es draußen Regnet!


----------



## Onitram (30. Juni 2010)

Durotan ---> on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cincinnattikid (30. Juni 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Shattrath 4 Life! :>
> 
> Einer der letzten beiden Offlineserver...wieviel Pech kann man eigentlich haben. :O



Das Beste kommt eben immer zum Schluss ;D

*weiterwart* *famguy anmach*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. Juni 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> und was schließen wir daraus?


Ähhhm, sag nichts, ich weiß es...

Ihr habt alle 7 Stunden umsonst gewartet...nein


Achso! Das heißt, ich soll alle /reporten. Wird gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3lb4r70 (30. Juni 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Wtf was hastn du für Charnamen? Oo
> 
> 
> Wundert mich nicht das ich dich noch nie wahrgenommen hab.
> ...



Wozu wahrnehmen o.O

gibt genug Leute die mich kennen^^ Meistens regen sie sich wegen ner Einladung für Æñrîçø auf^^


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (30. Juni 2010)

4 Server down:

2 Deutsche
1 Spanischer
1 Französischer


Und ich hab meine Chars natürlich alle auf einem der 2 Deutschen realms (Shatt) Also ob wir nicht eh andauernd durch längere Serverwartungen oder längere Updatezeiten (Shatt ist immer dabei) gestraft wären.


----------



## Kremlin (30. Juni 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Pizza niemals nach 0 Uhr essen wenn es draußen Regnet!



das hat bestimmt einen ganz logischen grund.


----------



## knäggebrot! (30. Juni 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> und was schließen wir daraus?



Sollte man daraus was schließen? Mir wars egal.. Hab die Sonne genossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (30. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ähhhm, sag nichts, ich weiß es...
> 
> Ihr habt alle 7 Stunden umsonst gewartet...nein
> 
> ...



übertreib mal nicht. so schlimm bist du nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Edou (30. Juni 2010)

Ich war grad auf meinem Server on, loggte auf meinem Main ein, meinem Baum. 2 sek später, ein Whisper:Ey, bissu heiler und Bock auf Ruby Sanktum? Meine Antwort: Ney, sry mit "Ey, bissu leuten" geh ich nicht in ne ini, vorallem nicht wenn ich gerade eingeloggt bin. Er darauf im /2er " ***** is so nen dummer Nerd eyy...whisper die normal mit ey bock auf ruby sanktum an und bekomm ne antwort ne sry mit leuten wie dir geh ich ned.....darauf wurde er von den anderen derbst geownd mit "Mit dir würd ich au ned gehn" und so nen kram, ich lag mal wieder am boden.


----------



## Kremlin (30. Juni 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich war grad auf meinem Server on, loggte auf meinem Main ein, meinem Baum. 2 sek später, ein Whisper:Ey, bissu heiler und Bock auf Ruby Sanktum? Meine Antwort: Ney, sry mit "Ey, bissu leuten" geh ich nicht in ne ini, vorallem nicht wenn ich gerade eingeloggt bin. Er darauf im /2er " ***** is so nen dummer Nerd eyy...whisper die normal mit ey bock auf ruby sanktum an und bekomm ne antwort ne sry mit leuten wie dir geh ich ned.....darauf wurde er von den anderen derbst geownd mit "Mit dir würd ich au ned gehn" und so nen kram, ich lag mal wieder am boden.



willkommen zurück im business.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. Juni 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> übertreib mal nicht. so schlimm bist du nun auch wieder nicht.



Danke.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selidia (30. Juni 2010)

knäggebrot! schrieb:


> Unterm Strich:
> Wartungsarbeiten um ca. 7 Stunden überzogen... (bei mir zumindest)




und immernoch 5 Stunden weniger als in der USA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4liTy (30. Juni 2010)

tjioa, der eine hatte schon recht, beste zum schlus sund so =D


----------



## knäggebrot! (30. Juni 2010)

Wie ich das "Gespamme" im /2 vermisst hab.. LFM RS10! 2 Heal 2 Range! EQUIP CHECK DALA MITTE! MINDESTENS 5,8k Gearscore! WHISPS= IGNO!


----------



## 3lb4r70 (30. Juni 2010)

/2 dalaran check /wave me^^


----------



## Edou (30. Juni 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> willkommen zurück im business.


Naja, ich bin ja nur alle 5 tage mal on Freitags....:> - is iwie lw geworden, und die Spinner spinnen zu viel. Auch wenn es noch genügend nette leute gibt.


----------



## Kremlin (30. Juni 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin ja nur alle 5 tage mal on Freitags....:> - is iwie lw geworden, und die Spinner spinnen zu viel. Auch wenn es noch genügend nette leute gibt.



/word


----------



## mad_chaos (30. Juni 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich war grad auf meinem Server on, loggte auf meinem Main ein, meinem Baum. 2 sek später, ein Whisper:Ey, bissu heiler und Bock auf Ruby Sanktum? Meine Antwort: Ney, sry mit "Ey, bissu leuten" geh ich nicht in ne ini, vorallem nicht wenn ich gerade eingeloggt bin. Er darauf im /2er " ***** is so nen dummer Nerd eyy...whisper die normal mit ey bock auf ruby sanktum an und bekomm ne antwort ne sry mit leuten wie dir geh ich ned.....darauf wurde er von den anderen derbst geownd mit "Mit dir würd ich au ned gehn" und so nen kram, ich lag mal wieder am boden.



Sei mal froh... auf Aldor geht gar keine Ini -.- "Übergang abgebrochen: Instanz nicht gefunden"


----------



## Phenyl19 (30. Juni 2010)

mad_chaos schrieb:


> Sei mal froh... auf Aldor geht gar keine Ini -.- "Übergang abgebrochen: Instanz nicht gefunden"



Aber der Sz Browser funktioniert sonst nichts....


----------



## Edou (30. Juni 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> /word






mad_chaos schrieb:


> Sei mal froh... auf Aldor geht gar keine Ini -.- "Übergang abgebrochen: Instanz nicht gefunden"



Never Play on a Patch day. Und sei mal Froh? Nicht bei solchen Geistigen Spaten, tut mir leid. Mit sowas geh ich nur ungern, bei der Dayli hab ich mich damals ja schon manchma abquälen müssen. Dk meldet sich als Tank/dd an mit dd eq und Skillung, kp wer Tank, aber hauptsache SuperBaum heilt alles Wech. Ging auch, wenn Er/sie die Aggro hätte halten können. Naja ende vom Lied, die andern haben den Rausgevoted. Seither geh ich entweder mit Gildies oder Garnet, wobei garnet vorne liegt, weil alle paar tage 5 min mal on, ausser wenn ich weiß is Raid wo ich angemeldet bin.


----------



## Legendary (30. Juni 2010)

3lb4r70 schrieb:


> Meistens regen sie sich wegen ner Einladung für Æñrîçø auf^^


Genau DAS!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exicoo (30. Juni 2010)

Mein Server ist on, kann aber nicht einloggen. Ist das noch bei jemand?


----------



## 3lb4r70 (30. Juni 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Genau DAS!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da gibt es n einfaches Mittel:

ab in die FL^^

ich kann Æñrîçø auch net mehr schreiben außer den ersten Buchstaben ( alt+0198 ) reicht aber auch^^


----------



## Enjoi (30. Juni 2010)

wenn du sagen würdest welcher server das ist hilft einem das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

immer noch offen? oO sind noch server down?


----------



## Exicoo (30. Juni 2010)

Enjoi schrieb:


> wenn du sagen würdest welcher server das ist hilft einem das schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Frostmourne

Steht auch nur da: "Verbindung wird hergestellt..."


----------



## 3lb4r70 (30. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> immer noch offen? oO sind noch server down?



jupp *Arygos und **Shattrath *auf deutscher Seite


----------



## WortSport (30. Juni 2010)

*Shattrath kann ruhig mal wieder on kommen ... 

-.-'
*


----------



## Enjoi (30. Juni 2010)

hm hab char erstellt und eingeloggt^^

mir machts mehr sorgen das shattrath immer noch down ist




glaubt jemand dran das wir nen tag zocken geschenkt bekommen?


----------



## 3lb4r70 (30. Juni 2010)

btw [XT-002 Dekonstruktor muss sterben!] is wohl weekly , kann mich aber auch irren^^


----------



## Enjoi (30. Juni 2010)

werden wir ja irgendwann sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffentlich


----------



## Re4liTy (30. Juni 2010)

solange wirs sehen bevors diese weekly net mehr gibt XD.. ^^


----------



## Enjoi (30. Juni 2010)

da gebe ich dir recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre wünschesnwert^^


----------



## 3lb4r70 (30. Juni 2010)

jetzt sind nur noch 3 eu server down-.-

edit sagt: jetzt sind es wieder 4 wobei es 3 deutsche geworden sind


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (30. Juni 2010)

3lb4r70 schrieb:


> btw [XT-002 Dekonstruktor muss sterben!] is wohl weekly , kann mich aber auch irren^^



Du weißt schon dass das auf jedem Realm anders ist? Und da Shatt noch nicht on ist musst du wohl über hellseherische Fähigkeiten verfügen!


----------



## 3lb4r70 (30. Juni 2010)

Inkasso schrieb:


> Du weißt schon dass das auf jedem Realm anders ist? Und da Shatt noch nicht on ist musst du wohl über hellseherische Fähigkeiten verfügen!



zur Absicherung steht ja was hinter dem Quest o.O


----------



## Legendary (30. Juni 2010)

Enjoi schrieb:


> glaubt jemand dran das wir nen tag zocken geschenkt bekommen?



Nein da wir ja die MÖGLICHKEIT (!) haben, auf einem anderen Realm zu spielen, alleine das wird als Argument gegen freie Spielzeit genommen. :>


Das heißt für uns Shattraner wieder folgendes: Blizzard weiterhin in den Arsch kriechen, schön bezahlen und nach mehr Content brüllen...naja irgendwann hab ich keine Lust mehr auf WoW wegen dieser seltsamen Mentalität von Blizzard aka Activision...aber Catacylsm werd ich nichts desto trotz spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Revgamer (30. Juni 2010)

alta kann mal wer den thread closen der is so unsinnig


----------



## mad_chaos (30. Juni 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Never Play on a Patch day. Und sei mal Froh? Nicht bei solchen Geistigen Spaten, tut mir leid. Mit sowas geh ich nur ungern, bei der Dayli hab ich mich damals ja schon manchma abquälen müssen. Dk meldet sich als Tank/dd an mit dd eq und Skillung, kp wer Tank, aber hauptsache SuperBaum heilt alles Wech. Ging auch, wenn Er/sie die Aggro hätte halten können. Naja ende vom Lied, die andern haben den Rausgevoted. Seither geh ich entweder mit Gildies oder Garnet, wobei garnet vorne liegt, weil alle paar tage 5 min mal on, ausser wenn ich weiß is Raid wo ich angemeldet bin.



kenn ich irgendwie auch zur genüge... mit meiner druidin als baum in grube hero... tank mit knapp 19k life... rest kannste dir ja sicherlich denken

edit: inis gehn immer noch net, dafür aber tw... nützt aber auch nix da man ak auch net reinkommt


----------



## Flowersun (30. Juni 2010)

Also bei mir steht bei Norgannon "Mittel" aber komm iwie auch nich rauf... naja da bewehrt sich: Never play on a Patch-Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (30. Juni 2010)

Alta alta! Altaaaaa!

BTW: Du bist primitiv.


----------



## Exicoo (30. Juni 2010)

Enjoi schrieb:


> glaubt jemand dran das wir nen tag zocken geschenkt bekommen?



Soll das ein Witz sein?


----------



## Captn.Pwn (30. Juni 2010)

Sind die Server schon wieder on?
Bei mir gehts bei "Verbindung Hergestellt" nicht weiter, ich weiß aber nicht obs an mir liegt oder an wow.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Kapitän Harpwne


edit: WTF Ordner gelöscht -> Zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flowersun (30. Juni 2010)

Kommt ganz drauf an auf welchen Realm du willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gryphos (30. Juni 2010)

http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/index.html?locale=de_de

nachschauen und glücklich / traurig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4liTy (30. Juni 2010)

hmmm, der thread is noch auf, weil ja immernoch server sind an denen wartungsarbeiten vorgenommen werden, und ich denk mal solange bleibt der auch auf =D

und nein dir ist nicht zu helfen @ captn ^^, mussu weiterprobieren, am besten zwischendurch mal abendessen oder baden oder so ^^

und leute, guckt mal hier und sacht ma eure meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3lb4r70 (30. Juni 2010)

Re4liTy schrieb:


> hmmm, der thread is noch auf, weil ja immernoch server sind an denen wartungsarbeiten vorgenommen werden, und ich denk mal solange bleibt der auch auf =D
> 
> und nein dir ist nicht zu helfen @ captn ^^, mussu weiterprobieren, am besten zwischendurch mal abendessen oder baden oder so ^^
> 
> ...



erst als ich gelesen hab wie das Bild heißt,hab ich überhaupt gesehen was das Bild zeigen soll

na ja Vordergrund / Hintergrund hebt sich auf


----------



## Re4liTy (30. Juni 2010)

ja das soll so, denn so kann man das prima als desktophintergrund benutzen, weil man trotzdem noch die verknüpfungen erkennt =D



edit: oh man, sätze bilden is schon schwer ^^


----------



## 3lb4r70 (30. Juni 2010)

22 uhr und shatt is immer noch down-.-


----------



## Gryphos (30. Juni 2010)

sind doch nur 10h over time ^^


----------



## Malagana (30. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (30. Juni 2010)

Och je, das ist ja soooo schlimm :<


----------



## Legendary (30. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Och je, das ist ja soooo schlimm :<



Ja ergötze dich an unseren Schmerzen du Druffi. :>


----------



## Arosk (30. Juni 2010)

Welcher Schmerz?`xD


----------



## 3lb4r70 (30. Juni 2010)

shatt is painless^^


----------



## Acid_1 (30. Juni 2010)

Never play on a patchday 11elf ^^

Also nich rumheulen, es war von anfang an so und es wird auch gnadenlos bis zum Ende weitergehen. xD


----------



## Legendary (30. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Welcher Schmerz?`xD



Der Seelenschmerz der in uns lodert, da wir unseren geliebten Heimatrealm nicht betreten dürfen!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Meine Skillwertung ist grad um fast 70 gefallen :<




ergötzt euch an arosks gefallener skillwertung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (30. Juni 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> ergötzt euch an arosks gefallener skillwertung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wtf


----------



## Phenyl19 (30. Juni 2010)

Wird echt mal Zeit das Shatt on kommt,damit das Dungeontool und das Schlachtfeldtool wieder laufen...-.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> wtf



ftw?


----------



## Arosk (30. Juni 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> ftw?



rofl


----------



## Gryphos (30. Juni 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Never play on a patchday 11elf ^^
> 
> Also nich rumheulen, es war von anfang an so und es wird auch gnadenlos bis zum Ende weitergehen. xD



naja wenn mann denn ma wenigstens spielen könnte =/


----------



## 3lb4r70 (30. Juni 2010)

rocl er hat rofl gesagt


----------



## Belgor (30. Juni 2010)

Server ist zwar online und ich komme auch drauf, aber Briefkasten sowie AH sind nicht möglich da dies total laggy ist. Blizzard hat es mal wieder geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (30. Juni 2010)

Gryphos schrieb:


> naja wenn mann denn ma wenigstens spielen könnte =/



So ist das Leben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mich interessierts nicht, ich war heute an der Ostsee (Ihhh, frische Luft und so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (30. Juni 2010)

So, letztes mal für heute nachgesehn. Finds mittlerweile schon ein bisserl lächerlich was da getrieben wird mit Shattrath.

Das Rubinsanktum geht mit zur Zeit noch am Arsch vorbei (ja ich bin Casual, hab aber Arthi schon mehrfach mit mehreren Chars down), wollte nur das FL Tool benutzen und Leute, die mittlerweile wo anders spielen adden. Naja, dann halt am WE wieder mal rein schauen. Viel Spaß noch beim warten und lasst den Kopf nicht hängen - es gibt auch Bücher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gryphos (30. Juni 2010)

arthi aber net mit rdm grps down oder?
und wenn dann sicher net auf dem Gubbel-Server Shatt o_O
da geht doch gar nix......


----------



## Nephy_Shattrath (30. Juni 2010)

Na aber jetzt mal ernsthaft? Warum geht Shattrath denn nicht wieder online? 
Was ist an diesem Server anders als an anderen? 

Ich würd hier gern langsam mal nen bluepost mit nem anständigen Statement hören. 

Es wird ja wohl einen Grund geben, warum nur Shattrath noch down ist und den würd ich gern erfahren.


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (30. Juni 2010)

Gryphos schrieb:


> arthi aber net mit rdm grps down oder?
> und wenn dann sicher net auf dem Gubbel-Server Shatt o_O
> da geht doch gar nix......



Hab ne Stammgrp für einen Char und da 8/12 HMs und mit den anderen 4 geh ich ab und zu mal rein. Und ja - auch mit randomgruppen gehts Arthi auf Shatt Hordenseite zu legen - sogar mal im 1st Try (wussten halt alle was sie tun)


----------



## Gryphos (30. Juni 2010)

Shatt is so im arsch, dass er abgeschaltet werden muss und komplett neu erstellt werden muss

passt das so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enjoi (30. Juni 2010)

es ist da=)


----------



## Nymph (30. Juni 2010)

hat einer nen plan warum immer noch ein server (arygos) als down markiert ist? (ist nicht mein server bin nur neugierig^^)


----------



## Hasse (6. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß, ist noch nicht ganz Mittwoch, aber es wird für viele mal wieder ein seeehhr langer Mittwoch,
so ganz ohne WoW^^

Ich werde mal von der Arbeit aus reinschauen, was hier so geht, ansonsten, mal die "Hütte" morgen
auf Vordermann bringen, war am letzten WE bei der Hitze ja gar nicht möglich...


----------



## Wowler12345 (6. Juli 2010)

EINE WICHTIGE MELDUNG:

Die Gilde "The Lords of the Dark Knight of Azeroth" sucht neue Member!! Gesucht werden: Darkbringer, Nightbringer, Shadowbringer, Shadowraider, Supershadows, Darklords und Lords of Destruction. Die Gildenleitung besteh aus gewaltbereiten Hobby-Alkoholikern. JETZT MELDEN.


----------



## Elito (6. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> EINE WICHTIGE MELDUNG:
> 
> Die Gilde "The Lords of the Dark Knight of Azeroth" sucht neue Member!! Gesucht werden: Darkbringer, Nightbringer, Shadowbringer, Shadowraider, Supershadows, Darklords und Lords of Destruction. Die Gildenleitung besteh aus gewaltbereiten Hobby-Alkoholikern. JETZT MELDEN.



okaaaaay...


----------



## IchHabeConnection (6. Juli 2010)

ne morgen sind ausnahmsweise keine server down ! anweisung von BLIZZ!

*alle durcheinander bringen will*


----------



## Hasse (6. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> EINE WICHTIGE MELDUNG:
> 
> Die Gilde "The Lords of the Dark Knight of Azeroth" sucht neue Member!! Gesucht werden: Darkbringer, Nightbringer, Shadowbringer, Shadowraider, Supershadows, Darklords und Lords of Destruction. Die Gildenleitung besteh aus gewaltbereiten Hobby-Alkoholikern. JETZT MELDEN.



Genau so eine Antwort wollte ich gerade von DIR haben....
Dir auch noch nen schönen Abend.... ^^


----------



## Chrissi3384 (6. Juli 2010)

Sag mal leute heut ist doch erst Dienstag oder???

KOmm nämlich nicht auf meinen Server.
Hatt noch einer von euch Probleme mit Teldrassil??


----------



## Nymph (7. Juli 2010)

OMG !
gerade eben wurde unser aller schmerzlich geliebter server krag´jin abgeschalten *trauermusik* für immer? O_o 
NEIN (!) aber für ganze 24h ;_;
wir werden ihn vermissen...

RIP krag´jin <3


----------



## Crush351 (7. Juli 2010)

MaximumGame schrieb:


> *JETZT*
> Große ServerDown-Party im Teamspeak 2:
> 
> 78.46.33.157:8769 | Kein PW | TS2
> ...



Ibäh...MCImba...


----------



## Crush351 (7. Juli 2010)

Doppelpost^^


----------



## Philine (7. Juli 2010)

MaximumGame schrieb:


> *JETZT*
> Große ServerDown-Party im Teamspeak 2:
> 
> 78.46.33.157:8769 | Kein PW | TS2
> ...



war das nicht der schlechte "Rapper" ?


----------



## merc91 (7. Juli 2010)

MaximumGame schrieb:


> Das ist der hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMFG!!! ders so schlecht.... uff... ich fahr mal den laptop runter... ich muss mich jetzt echt erholen


----------



## Cold-Heart (7. Juli 2010)

Heute, Naxxramas 10, mein erster richtiger Raid, wir standen vor dem letzten Endboss Kel'Thuzad. Hatten ihn fast schon da wo wir ihn haben wollten, im Staub vor unseren Füssen. Und dann: Server schließen in... 
Auch wenn es für die meisten hier nichts mehr bedeutet, für mich noch was wichtiges. Hatte noch nie ein Clearrun, nur Weeklys bisher, gemacht, will unbedingt den Titel Held der eisigen Welten. Und dann das...
Warum musste das Syndikat ausgerechnet heute um Mitternacht seine Pforten schließen???? *in alles beiss was bis drei die wohnung nicht verlassen hat*

Ich weiß nicht wie viele Wochen ich auf einen Naxx Clear gewartet hatte, nie kam ein Raid zusammen. Nur heute...
Muss ich wohl aufs nächste mal hoffen. 

Danke fürs zuheulen lassen. *zwinker*


----------



## Philine (7. Juli 2010)

ich frag mich gerade ob es echt Leute gibt bei denen gerade die Welt untergeht wegen dem 24std Serverdown 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## merc91 (7. Juli 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> ich frag mich gerade ob es echt Leute gibt bei denen gerade die Welt untergeht wegen dem 24std Serverdown
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich denke schon...

traurig aber wahr


----------



## Marccram (7. Juli 2010)

Morgen die Damen*Kaffee hinstell*


----------



## Tweetycat280 (7. Juli 2010)

ne die sind alle abgelenkt wegen dem

Real-Name im WoW-Forum oO der Thread wird böse http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13816898570&sid=3&pageNo=58

nur zur Info bei den Amerikanern hat der Grade die Nummer 10k Posts geknackt


----------



## Cold-Heart (7. Juli 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> ich frag mich gerade ob es echt Leute gibt bei denen gerade die Welt untergeht wegen dem 24std Serverdown
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein Weltuntergang ist es für mich nicht. Die 24Std begrüß ich sogar weil sowieso keine Zeit heute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist nur halt ärgerlich vorm Endboss zu stehen, und der Server spielt gegen einen. 
Auf einen schönes Spiel heute abend und Gute NAcht.


----------



## kretz0r (7. Juli 2010)

ololol 
www.rabendreck.de/assets/images/arsch4k.jpg 


want beta inv,morgen server down, was soll ich da den ganzen lieben langen tag machen? 

/flame on


----------



## Philine (7. Juli 2010)

Cold-Heart schrieb:


> Ein Weltuntergang ist es für mich nicht. Die 24Std begrüß ich sogar weil sowieso keine Zeit heute.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hihi wurde aber ja früh genug angekündigt^^

Ich werde morgen mal endlich mein Geburtstags Geschenk schnappen(es ist ein Buch von einem ganz tollen Schreiberling) Becher Chai Latte draussen sitzen die Kids ins Planschbecken scheuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich werde mir das Fußball spiel anschauen (ich hasse es die Trötten nerven so extrem)

und dann ist der Tag ja eh schon um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ MaximumGame Nein ich zieh mir das nicht rein ! Der Typ kann einfach nicht rappen


----------



## Ghazemeister (7. Juli 2010)

Hey Leute^^
war Zam schon hier?


----------



## Nymph (7. Juli 2010)

gibts einen brauchbaren deutschen server der nicht down ist zum twinken heute nach den regulären arbeiten?^^ 
kennt da jmd einen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (oder sind doch alle 24h down? *grübel* - *vergesslich*)


----------



## bexxter83 (7. Juli 2010)

Nein, sind noch genügend da *beruhigend über den Kopf streichel*


----------



## Nymph (7. Juli 2010)

danke^^ aber kann da jmd einen empfehlen...ich weiß ich hör mich jetzt verzweifelt an xD aber mal reingucken kann man doch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fußball kommt ja leider auch erst abends 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bexxter83 (7. Juli 2010)

Hm, keine Ahnung. Hab nen Hordetwink auf Dethecus, aber ob ich den empfehlen kann....kA, kenn da keinen^^


----------



## Chriz7 (7. Juli 2010)

Marccram schrieb:


> Morgen die Damen*Kaffee hinstell*



Wie übel cO .. Wenn da so kommt ! KRASS


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (7. Juli 2010)

Nabend ihr noch viele wach hmm?


----------



## Volusenus (7. Juli 2010)

Schlimm nur, dass dann immer allerlei Dumpfbacken von den heruntergefahrenen Servern auf den Servern, die noch on sind, herumnerven.

Man könnte glauben, außer WoW gibt es nichts mehr auf dieser Welt.


----------



## BlizzLord (7. Juli 2010)

Volusenus schrieb:


> Schlimm nur, dass dann immer allerlei Dumpfbacken von den heruntergefahrenen Servern auf den Servern, die noch on sind, herumnerven.
> 
> Man könnte glauben, außer WoW gibt es nichts mehr auf dieser Welt.



Wenn man lust auf WoW hat, dann ist das nunmal so.


----------



## Eltoro73 (7. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen Community.

Ich stelle Euch mal Kaffee, belegte Brötchen, Muffins, Kekse und 3L Cola bereit.

Lasst das fröhliche Posten beginnen.


----------



## Yiraja (7. Juli 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Community.
> 
> Ich stelle Euch mal Kaffee, belegte Brötchen, Muffins, Kekse und 3L Cola bereit.
> 
> Lasst das fröhliche Posten beginnen.



wozu das ganze ? wenn die server 24h down sind ? packst besser sonnencreme,sonnenschirm und badehose ein^^


----------



## rebotic (7. Juli 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Community.
> 
> Ich stelle Euch mal Kaffee, belegte Brötchen, Muffins, Kekse und 3L Cola bereit.
> 
> Lasst das fröhliche Posten beginnen.




Frühstück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehr aufmerksam und löblich!


----------



## Eltoro73 (7. Juli 2010)

Genau..erst gut Frühstücken und dann ab zum Spaßbad... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



24h Down? Egal, weiche ich auf die US-Server aus und zock da die Beta. Aber da es heute ja wieder gutes Wetter gibt, werd ich mal WoW WoW sein lassen und lasse die Sonne auf mein Haupt scheinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rebotic (7. Juli 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Genau..erst gut Frühstücken und dann ab zum Spaßbad...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne leider ab aufn Bau...die Brötchen verdienen,in 2h gehts wieder los.


----------



## Klobbireturns (7. Juli 2010)

rebotic schrieb:


> Ne leider ab aufn Bau...die Brötchen verdienen,in 2h gehts wieder los.



jep bei mir auch :-/ und dafür heut Abend Schland kucken, mit 5 Freunden, jeder menge Bier und geschätz noch 500 andern Zuschauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rebotic (7. Juli 2010)

Klobbireturns schrieb:


> jep bei mir auch :-/ und dafür heut Abend Schland kucken, mit 5 Freunden, jeder menge Bier und geschätz noch 500 andern Zuschauern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Public Viewing ist doof,bei uns ist mir das Bier zu teuer ^^
Deswegen haben wir unser Privates WM-Studio bei nem Kumpel eingerichtet.Zum Leidwesen seiner Freundin *g*


----------



## timinatorxx (7. Juli 2010)

GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!!!!


----------



## Azot (7. Juli 2010)

Bin gespannt wann Blutkessel 24 h Wartungsarbeiten hat ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apokalypsos (7. Juli 2010)

Ich habe eine verdammt gute Nachricht, die wohl alle in Deutschland betreffen dürfte! Wollt ihr es wissen?


----------



## Apokalypsos (7. Juli 2010)

rebotic schrieb:


> Ne leider ab aufn Bau...die Brötchen verdienen,in 2h gehts wieder los.



was baust du so? also n haus, ne garage oder was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Juli 2010)

wieso vergesse ich jede woche das mittwochs serverwartungen sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rebotic (7. Juli 2010)

Apokalypsos schrieb:


> was baust du so? also n haus, ne garage oder was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne ich arbeite atm. in nem Unternehmen das auf Wärmedämmungen spezialisiert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lúmea (7. Juli 2010)

Morgen allerseits 
*kaffee trink und sich ein Brötchen nimmt* 

Ich bin auch mal gespannt wann Die aldor und co für 24h off gehen. Also eins weiss ich ich werde den Handelschannel heute mal auslassen bzw. gepflegt überlesen. ging ja gestern abend schon gut los da drinne mit dem gespamme.


----------



## soul6 (7. Juli 2010)

Moin Moin liebe Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon 2ten Kaffee intus und noch immer kein Brötchen hab :-((

Bäcker hat Urlaub der böse Kerl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
randy


----------



## Varitu (7. Juli 2010)

Schönen guten Morgen,

heut früh aufgewacht, zum ersten mal die Woche in WoW eingeloggt, damn, vergessen das Mittwoch ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt erstmal was futtern, ebaypakete fertig machen und danach zur Maloche.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Staubfresser (7. Juli 2010)

Moin....

keine Lust!


----------



## Azot (7. Juli 2010)

Apokalypsos schrieb:


> Ich habe eine verdammt gute Nachricht, die wohl alle in Deutschland betreffen dürfte! Wollt ihr es wissen?


Ich kanns mir vorstellen.. Deutschland kommt nur ins Finale ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber war klar, dass das Thema einer ansprechen musste ..

Bin aber froh, dass Blutkessel noch nicht in der Liste der 24 stündigen Wartungsarbeit ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Logo778 (7. Juli 2010)

Also ich finds echt mies!

Todeswache und viele andere Server sind auch nicht auf der Liste und sind trotzdem alle offline.
Das sollte Blizz doch wenigstens schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (7. Juli 2010)

Logo778 schrieb:


> Also ich finds echt mies!
> 
> Todeswache und viele andere Server sind auch nicht auf der Liste und sind trotzdem alle offline.
> Das sollte Blizz doch wenigstens schreiben
> ...



... ... ...
Mittwoch sind immer Wartungsarbeiten? xD
Nur, dass die restlichen Realms nur bis circa 11:00Uhr offline sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem HABEN sie es dazugeschrieben, wenn man sich die News im Login-Bildschirm richtig durchgelesen hätte und nicht gleich nach "24 Stunden..." zu den Realms geswitched ist, weil man Angst hat, dass der Realm auf dem man spielt betroffen sein könnte. xD


----------



## Chiquita2912 (7. Juli 2010)

Einen wunderschönen Guten Morgen,

*Kanne Kaffee hinstell*

*Milch, Zucker hinstell*


*großer Teller mit Belegten Brötchen hinstell*


Lasst es euch schmecken!


----------



## rebotic (7. Juli 2010)

So!viel spass mit eurer neu gewonnenen Freiheit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin dann mal im Reallife


----------



## Agabig (7. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen, wie immer *Chicken Nuggets hinstell*
und warten bis Ysera um 11 uhr on kommt lg AgA


----------



## Skald (7. Juli 2010)

Grad mal versucht einzuloggen und zu gucken ob schon andre realms on sind wo man twinken könnte jetzt bekomm ich die Nachricht verbindung konnte nicht aufgebaut werden bla bla blubb habt ihr das auch oder kann ich mich darauf einstellen wow neu zu installieren ?


----------



## Agabig (7. Juli 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Grad mal versucht einzuloggen und zu gucken ob schon andre realms on sind wo man twinken könnte jetzt bekomm ich die Nachricht verbindung konnte nicht aufgebaut werden bla bla blubb habt ihr das auch oder kann ich mich darauf einstellen wow neu zu installieren ?



Nein... bis 11 Uhr alle Server Down Mittwoch und so...


----------



## Skald (7. Juli 2010)

Ja aber normalerweise kriegt man ne leere realmliste;> Kriegt wer anders auch noch diese Nachricht ?


----------



## Agabig (7. Juli 2010)

Dann haben die wahrscheinlich die login Server down gemacht... Lg AgA


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Also neuinstallieren würd ichs nich gleich Skaid, nich so panisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wart doch erstmal bis um Elf ab ^^


Achja, Guten Morgääääääääääääään...

*erstmal Frühstück machen geht*


----------



## Skald (7. Juli 2010)

Ich frag nur weil ich im WoW forum da einige threads gelesen habe das andre da auch probleme habe und die sind nicht von Heute


----------



## Tazmal (7. Juli 2010)

yep installier mal wow neu wenn die meldung kommt, da stimmt was mit dienem pc nicht.

blödheit muss bestraft werden, wer nicht bis 11 warten kann soll halt neu installieren und wartet dadurch bis 14 uhr wegen patches, gz


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Ich frag nur weil ich im WoW forum da einige threads gelesen habe das andre da auch probleme habe und die sind nicht von Heute



Abwarten und Tee trinken...

Hey, Tee! Das is ne Idee *zurück in die Küche hüpf*





Tazmal schrieb:


> yep installier mal wow neu wenn die meldung kommt, da stimmt was mit dienem pc nicht.
> 
> blödheit muss bestraft werden, wer nicht bis 11 warten kann soll halt neu installieren und wartet dadurch bis 14 uhr wegen patches, gz



Du hast vergessen zu erwähnen das, sollte es dann immernoch nich gehen, nach dem neuinstallieren, sein System komplett neu installiert werden muss.


----------



## Grusader (7. Juli 2010)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen an alle :-)


----------



## Skald (7. Juli 2010)

Tazmal schrieb:


> yep installier mal wow neu wenn die meldung kommt, da stimmt was mit dienem pc nicht.
> 
> blödheit muss bestraft werden, wer nicht bis 11 warten kann soll halt neu installieren und wartet dadurch bis 14 uhr wegen patches, gz





http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13816836937&sid=3

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13816837744&sid=3
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13817048032&sid=3

Hier für Mr.Lustig da oben


----------



## Mindadar (7. Juli 2010)

moin zusamm ^^ damn is des kacke im Urlaub nicht ausschlafen zu können -.-


----------



## dlsimone (7. Juli 2010)

guten morgeeeeen!

bei 24 stunden server down,würd ich sagen......jubeltag hier

die 3000er seite wird ja wohl zu schaffen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> http://forums.wow-eu...816836937&sid=3
> 
> http://forums.wow-eu...816837744&sid=3
> http://forums.wow-eu...817048032&sid=3
> ...



Nja man könnte aber auch sagen, hätten man sich das mal durchgelesen, das es wohl anscheinend nich an einempersönlich liegt, sondern wohl WoW irgendwelche Probleme hat. Es wurde ja geschrieben, das auch eine neuinstallation etc. nichts gebracht hat...

Desswegen, ich sage es gerne noch einma, abwarten bis um elf... danach kann man immernoch panik schieben...


----------



## Skald (7. Juli 2010)

Was ist jetzt so schwer mir zu sagen ob ihr die gleiche Nachricht bekommt ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dlsimone (7. Juli 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt so schwer mir zu sagen ob ihr die gleiche Nachricht bekommt ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




die nachrricht bekomm ich auch,stell dir vor es liegt daran das MITTWOCH ist


----------



## Chiquita2912 (7. Juli 2010)

Ja heute morgen bekomm ich  diese meldung aber das liegt daran das die log in Server down sind...

Jetzt entspann dich trink dir nen Kafffee


----------



## Landray (7. Juli 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt so schwer mir zu sagen ob ihr die gleiche Nachricht bekommt ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Habs extra für dich mal probiert :-)
Ja, ich bekomme dieselbe Nachricht. Aber bis kurz vor 11 probiere ich es Mittwochs sonst eigentlich nie^^


----------



## Skald (7. Juli 2010)

Und was mach ich wenn ich keinen Kaffee mag ?;( 

Ich versuchs immer ist schon vorgekommen das ich um 8 Uhr schon eingeloggt war;>


----------



## dlsimone (7. Juli 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Und was mach ich wenn ich keinen Kaffee mag ?;(
> 
> Ich versuchs immer ist schon vorgekommen das ich um 8 Uhr schon eingeloggt war;>




dann mach dir ne heiße milch mit honig...soll beruhigend sein :-)


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt so schwer mir zu sagen ob ihr die gleiche Nachricht bekommt ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab keine ahnung ob ich die Nachricht bekomm ^^ ich versuch garnich erst mich einzuloggen...




Omg, ich sollte vllt. anfangen panisch mein Passwort einzutippen und immer wieder auf den "Login-Button" hämmern... Vielleicht verkürze ich so die Wartungsarbeiten oO Omg es ist MEINE schuld, das wir noch immer kein WoW haben! AHHHHH!


----------



## Chiquita2912 (7. Juli 2010)

Mach dir mal keinen Kopf es steht ja da das bis 11 die server down sind...

und wenn du keinen kaffee magst mach dir nen Tee oder nen Kakao..

nutzt die zeit doch und mach den sommerputz=D


----------



## Zodttd (7. Juli 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Und was mach ich wenn ich keinen Kaffee mag ?;(



Rauchen.


----------



## Polchen (7. Juli 2010)

Moin Leute, wie gehts?


----------



## wilbor (7. Juli 2010)

<<< http://s4.sfgame.de/index.php?rec=310 >>>

mein ersatz WOW xD


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Hmmm so still hier...
Also wenn jemand langeweile hat, füllt das doch mal aus xD

Antrag auf Bundesdeutsches Asyl, KLICK!


----------



## wilbor (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Hmmm so still hier...
> Also wenn jemand langeweile hat, füllt das doch mal aus xD
> 
> Antrag auf Bundesdeutsches Asyl, KLICK!



lol der is gut xD


----------



## bexxter83 (7. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen!
@Skald: Bleib mal locker, lies ein Buch oder geh raus. Alles wird gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich für meinen Teil hab heut noch genug zu tun, außerdem: SCHLAAAAAND!


----------



## Eyatrian (7. Juli 2010)

bexxter83 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> @Skald: Bleib mal locker, lies ein Buch oder geh raus. Alles wird gut!
> 
> 
> ...



eben ^


----------



## Eltoro73 (7. Juli 2010)

Mir ist da letzte Tage bei Ebay folgende Auktion aufgefallen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/w...em=170508923418

Auf Anfrage, wie ER das machen will, kam folgende Antwortsiehe Anhang)

Dieses "Vitamin B" klingt mir ja fast wie nach einem Mitarbeiter von Blizzard oder wie soll es sonst klappen?

Hoffe, ich durfte das jetzt hier so zur Diskussion bringen, ansonsten jage ich Tante Edit drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Mir ist da letzte Tage bei Ebay folgende Auktion aufgefallen:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/w...em=170508923418
> 
> Auf Anfrage, wie ER das machen will, kam folgende Antwortsiehe Anhang)
> ...



Da hat tatsächlich einer 300 € geboten...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wilbor (7. Juli 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Mir ist da letzte Tage bei Ebay folgende Auktion aufgefallen:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/w...em=170508923418
> 
> Auf Anfrage, wie ER das machen will, kam folgende Antwortsiehe Anhang)
> ...





http://www.pcgames.de/World-of-Warcraft-Cataclysm-PC-232999/News/World-of-Warcraft-Cataclysm-Beta-Keys-bei-Ebay-fuer-bis-zu-599-Euro-748523/


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Also ich frag mich grad echt, wie er das machen will ^^ Aus der Antwort wird man ja nich wirklich schlau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



300&#8364; ... ich würds nichmal für 5 machen... Kann mir nich vorstellen, das es geht, trotz seiner Bewertungen ^^

edit: ah der Betrag von Wilbor erklärts....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Also ich frag mich grad echt, wie er das machen will ^^ Aus der Antwort wird man ja nich wirklich schlau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Im PCGAMES-Artikel stand ja, dass die alle vermehrt Blizzcon-Pässe verkaufen, womit eine Teilnahme garantiert ist. Trotzdem sind dafür 300 € eindeutig zu viel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Also ich frag mich grad echt, wie er das machen will ^^ Aus der Antwort wird man ja nich wirklich schlau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Eigendlich NICHT. Weil es geht ja nicht um einen BlizzCon-Code. Wäre dem so, würde er ja den CODE anbieten und nicht das "flaggen" durch Vitamin B "veranlassen"... Sehe schon..ein Fall für Galileo Mystery 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Eigendlich NICHT. Weil es geht ja nicht um einen BlizzCon-Code. Wäre dem so, würde er ja den CODE anbietet und nicht das "flaggen" durch Vitamin B "veranlassen"... Sehe schon..ein Fall für Galileo Mystery
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt auch wieder ^^

Die Illuminaten sind schuld!


----------



## Eltoro73 (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder ^^
> 
> Die Illuminaten sind schuld!




Jo. Und sein Alpha war ja um längen günstiger...Gerade mal ca. 120Euronen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasse (7. Juli 2010)

Jo moin erstmal!

Ist echt serh ruhig hier heute, dafür das die server down sind...

Need more lustige links hier auf der Arbeit..! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cheekoh (7. Juli 2010)

Anethoron hatte Gott sei dank schon 24 stunden Wartung. aber ich kann euch beruhigen, mein Server war schon um 20 Uhr wieder da '


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vivatro (7. Juli 2010)

Ich hab das jetzt mal eBay gemeldet^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2010)

vivatro schrieb:


> Ich hab das jetzt mal eBay gemeldet^^



Macht wenig Sinn, da sie ja Blizzcon-Pässe verkaufen. Ist somit eine Ware, die nicht illegal ist. Praktisch wie der Verkauf von GameCards bei Ebay.


----------



## Pastilo (7. Juli 2010)

Hasse schrieb:


> Jo moin erstmal!
> 
> Ist echt serh ruhig hier heute, dafür das die server down sind...
> 
> ...



Hier nen lustiger Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://z0r.de/667

Man muss aber Ton anhaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2010)

Doppeltgemoppelt.


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Hasse schrieb:


> Jo moin erstmal!
> 
> Ist echt serh ruhig hier heute, dafür das die server down sind...
> 
> ...



Für Leute die schon immer mal ein Haustier haben wollten:
Spinne 


Auch immer wieder seeehr lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CEhgAY2tgWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Eltoro73 (7. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Macht wenig Sinn, da sie ja Blizzcon-Pässe verkaufen. Ist somit eine Ware, die nicht illegal ist. Praktisch wie der Verkauf von GameCards bei Ebay.



Es ist KEIN BlizzCon-Code. Deshalb ist eine Meldung durchaus Sinnvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sogar die Rechtsabteilung von Blizz hat sich dieser Auktion schon angenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Für Leute die schon immer mal ein Haustier haben wollten:
> Spinne
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (7. Juli 2010)

Links gesucht?
Bildblog.de
Titanic-magazin.de
German-bash.org
ibash.de
Lachschon.de


----------



## xlania (7. Juli 2010)

Moin Moin


----------



## mattenowie (7. Juli 2010)

vivatro schrieb:


> Ich hab das jetzt mal eBay gemeldet^^



das hast du ganz, ganz, ganz toll gemacht!!

*stolzaufdieschulterklopf*


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WqGyHR_3pZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auch immer wieder amüsant ^^ wobei es wohl die meisten schon kennen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: Oh da is mir noch eins eingefallen xD Da scheiden sich die Geister ob es lustig ist, oder nich ^^ Oh und nochmal edit: Das Bambee is genauso einer der Fälle...^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oTar0-rx0dw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XWCJ21vLzOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2010)

http://z0r.de/573 

Der ist auch nicht schlecht .. Harry, Ron und ne Eule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (7. Juli 2010)

Newkids bleiben immernoch am Besten!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UiMvISjPVC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (7. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/573
> 
> Der ist auch nicht schlecht .. Harry, Ron und ne Eule
> 
> ...



Das ist nicht ne Eule, das ist Hermine! Hier der Beweis:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9xLzlxHxBFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gibt es auch nicht-irische Iren?


----------



## Lacios (7. Juli 2010)

Man ist der Thread unnötig!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nayomi (7. Juli 2010)

Lacios schrieb:


> Man ist der Thread unnötig!!!!!!!!!!!



Bist du auch und du bist auch hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ahja gudden morgen allerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yangsoon (7. Juli 2010)

vllt unnötig aber beliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nayomi (7. Juli 2010)

Yangsoon schrieb:


> vllt unnötig aber beliebt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Richtig!


----------



## Seryma (7. Juli 2010)

Wie hoch stehen die Chancen, dass die Server vor 23.59 Uhr wieder on gehen?^^


----------



## solDárknèzz (7. Juli 2010)

Halli Hallo und guten Morgen.
*Bufft durch* *Verteilt Kaffee* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nayomi (7. Juli 2010)

Hmm... *kristallkugelschüttel* hm sie sagt mir frag später nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne spass beiseite war letztens auch so das sie um 20 uhr wars glaub ich wieder on gingen 
also gut möglich das dein und die anderen server auch früher on gehen wieder


----------



## Yangsoon (7. Juli 2010)

meiner geht schon um 11 wieder on muhahaha


----------



## Nayomi (7. Juli 2010)

solDárknèzz schrieb:


> Halli Hallo und guten Morgen.
> *Bufft durch* *Verteilt Kaffee*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Guten Morgen =) *schlürf* dankeschön


----------



## xlania (7. Juli 2010)

Yangsoon schrieb:


> meiner geht schon um 11 wieder on muhahaha



Das meinst Du bis jetzt^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nayomi (7. Juli 2010)

lass uns wenigstens die hoffnung xlania xDD


----------



## jls13 (7. Juli 2010)

Yangsoon schrieb:


> meiner geht schon um 11 wieder on muhahaha



Meiner angeblich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jedenfalls der Server mit meinem Druiden.
Kil´Jaeden dümpelt da auch 24 Stunden rum :/


----------



## solDárknèzz (7. Juli 2010)

Wehe meiner geht nicht pümktlich um 11 online, wenn man schonmal wach ist ... *gähn*


----------



## ZerocxVII (7. Juli 2010)

Seryma schrieb:


> Wie hoch stehen die Chancen, dass die Server vor 23.59 Uhr wieder on gehen?^^



Also als die anderen Server off waren kamen die um 18 Uhr wider on^^


----------



## xlania (7. Juli 2010)

Nayomi schrieb:


> lass uns wenigstens die hoffnung xlania xDD



Meiner soll ja auch um 11 on gehn aber das sollte er letzten Mittwoch auch----------


----------



## xlania (7. Juli 2010)

Nayomi schrieb:


> lass uns wenigstens die hoffnung xlania xDD



Meiner soll ja auch um 11 on gehn aber das sollte er letzten Mittwoch auch----------


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Naja wenns so ist, wie beim letzten mal, dann wird die Ewige Wacht zwar heute da sein, aber nächsten Mittwoch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vranthor (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Naja wenns so ist, wie beim letzten mal, dann wird die Ewige Wacht zwar heute da sein, aber nächsten Mittwoch nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Its Meredithe! Huhu -hektisch wink- ^_^


----------



## Bandit 1 (7. Juli 2010)

Seryma schrieb:


> Wie hoch stehen die Chancen, dass die Server vor 23.59 Uhr wieder on gehen?^^



Erstens bin ich heute eh nicht online. Wetter, Fußball und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zweitens, wenn Deutschland heute abend gewinnt (und das tun sie) bin ich um 23:59 nicht 
mehr in der Lage den PC einzuschalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Drittens: Ja, der Thread ist unnötig - aber Kult


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Its Meredithe! Huhu -hektisch wink- ^_^



Huhuuuuu *rumspring und mit den Armen fuchtel*


----------



## Vranthor (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Huhuuuuu *rumspring und mit den Armen fuchtel*



Hrrhrhr. :>


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Hrrhrhr. :>



<3 Na wie gehts dir?^^
edit: Mag deinen Avatar ^^ Elfenlied <3



Achja nochmal was zum anhören, falls langeweile angesagt ist xD




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q_F5-XpJPUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Vranthor (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> <3 Na wie gehts dir?^^
> edit: Mag deinen Avatar ^^ Elfenlied <3



Gut gut, und dir?

Jo, Elfenlied rockt uebelst. Ich hab mich in Lucy (Nyu) verliebt *_*


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Gut gut, und dir?
> 
> Jo, Elfenlied rockt uebelst. Ich hab mich in Lucy (Nyu) verliebt *_*



Ach schlechten Leuten gehts immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja die is toll <3 Allein die Haare *lach*^^

Wieviele hier lesen und keiner schreibt ^^


----------



## Nayomi (7. Juli 2010)

ich werde warscheinlich gleich gesteinigt oder so xD aber was is den Elfenlied =)?


----------



## Vranthor (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Ach schlechten Leuten gehts immer gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was heißt hier bitteschoen "schlechten leuten" ? : O Willst du Dich etwa wieder schlecht machen? >_<


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Nayomi schrieb:


> ich werde warscheinlich gleich gesteinigt oder so xD aber was is den Elfenlied =)?



Das ist ein gaaaanz toller Anime ^^
mom ich such mal die inhaltsangabe

Wicki sagt Klick mich!




Vranthor schrieb:


> Was heißt hier bitteschoen "schlechten leuten" ? : O Willst du Dich etwa wieder schlecht machen? >_<



Was heißt ihr schlecht machen? Ich bin einfach nur phöööse *grins*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vranthor (7. Juli 2010)

Nayomi schrieb:


> ich werde warscheinlich gleich gesteinigt oder so xD aber was is den Elfenlied =)?



Eine Sehr geile Anime Serie. ^^ Youtube hilft dir weiter :b
*[video entfernt]*

Da steht aber komischerweise Elfenbein. XD Ein fehler des Video-reinstellers ^^


----------



## Nayomi (7. Juli 2010)

puh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*bubble granate die ich dem master chief geklaut hab wieder wegpack*


----------



## Zodttd (7. Juli 2010)

Nayomi schrieb:


> ich werde warscheinlich gleich gesteinigt oder so xD aber was is den Elfenlied =)?



Dachte erst ne Band aber Google sagt das ist eine Fernsehsendung.


----------



## metera (7. Juli 2010)

Neuer mittwoch, neues Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so, erstemal Guten morgen an alle und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nayomi (7. Juli 2010)

Danke fürs raussuchen ihr 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Nayomi schrieb:


> puh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*Wattebällchen rauskram* Und jetzt lauf! Bis du blutest *werf*




metera schrieb:


> Neuer mittwoch, neues Glück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wunderschönen guten Morgen dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Kaffee reich*


----------



## solDárknèzz (7. Juli 2010)

Meint ihr das hier ?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhEdM1Et-9o 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jls13 (7. Juli 2010)

Klasse, Loginserver sind off :/


----------



## ProGamer92 (7. Juli 2010)

Und nu?


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

solDárknèzz schrieb:


> Meint ihr das hier ?
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=LhEdM1Et-9o
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ding Ding Ding! 1000 Pints!


----------



## metera (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Wunderschönen guten Morgen dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Kaffe schlürf und verbeug*


----------



## Vranthor (7. Juli 2010)

solDárknèzz schrieb:


> Meint ihr das hier ?
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=LhEdM1Et-9o
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jo genau, das lied "lilium" ist soo Toll. Auch wenn ich 'n Kerl bin. (:


----------



## Nayomi (7. Juli 2010)

bin grad etwas geschockt weil die eine den aufseher in stücke zerteilt hat xD


----------



## Detela (7. Juli 2010)

Sind die server heute bis 12uhr abends offline?O.o
oder wie gewohnt nur bis 11, hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Vranthor (7. Juli 2010)

Nayomi schrieb:


> bin grad etwas geschockt weil die eine den aufseher in stücke zerteilt hat xD



Geschockt? Das ist doch geil (: 

Aber die Frau "Lucy" ist eign ganz nett wenn sie mal "Nyu" ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyes (7. Juli 2010)

moin allerseits....gehn


----------



## zakuma (7. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uEYqsvPehvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier noch n guter Anime ;P

will zocken >.< mein Twink muss gelevelt werden!


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

zakuma schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Jop eindeutig auch ein total hammer Anime, L <3^^


----------



## Akanis (7. Juli 2010)

Login Server down :>


----------



## Ugdil (7. Juli 2010)

metera schrieb:


> Neuer mittwoch, neues Glück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wann werden die Keys denn rausgeschickt?

Ugdil


----------



## TR4CO (7. Juli 2010)

> Sind die server heute bis 12uhr abends offline?O.o
> oder wie gewohnt nur bis 11, hab ich da was falsch verstanden?



Lesen, verstehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die NICHT-genannten Server sind ganz normal offline von 05h-11h

Die GENANNTEN Server sind bis heute abend/nacht (23:59h) nicht erreichbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






edit: Aber so langsam könnte es dann doch wieder laufen xD


----------



## Detela (7. Juli 2010)

Das mit den key´s würd mich auch intressiern, aber die accs weden einfach freigeschaltet man kriegt doch kein key oder?


----------



## zakuma (7. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SNV9iQViFnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auch sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kennen aber nicht so viele


----------



## Bigfotz (7. Juli 2010)

Wäre da nicht das voraussichtlich um 11Uhr...


----------



## Detela (7. Juli 2010)

Das heißt die server die da nit aufgelistet sind werden normal bis 11 down sein?


----------



## Vranthor (7. Juli 2010)

Detela schrieb:


> Das mit den key´s würd mich auch intressiern, aber die accs weden einfach freigeschaltet man kriegt doch kein key oder?



Richtig, du bekommst 'ne Mail, das dein Account in der Battle.net Seite freigeschaltet wurde, und da kannst du dann ganz normal wie beim PTR deine Charaktere rueber transen und den Client downloaden. Aber pass auf Phishing Mails auf, das kommt mittlerweile auch wieder.


----------



## cheekoh (7. Juli 2010)

Ich will ja nix sagen, aaaaaaber: es ist jetzt 10 nach 11 da möchte man doch erwarten können ne Info zu bekommen wenn die WIEDERMAL überziehen...Cataclysm hin oder her aber so halten sie ihre langjährigen kunden nicht und die neuen schon gar nicht.


----------



## ProGamer92 (7. Juli 2010)

Wie die Anzahl der Leser dieses Themas wieder steigt.^^

Absturz Inc.


----------



## Zodttd (7. Juli 2010)

Detela schrieb:


> Das heißt die server die da nit aufgelistet sind werden normal bis 11 down sein?



Wenn man glauben kann, was da steht schon.

Gleich ist erstmal Buffed down.. again..


----------



## Vranthor (7. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1OWeC3eC2vA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Einige kennen ihn bestimmt. (:


----------



## Bigfotz (7. Juli 2010)

Jap wäre das dritte mal in einem Monat mit überzogenen "Wartungsarbeiten"


----------



## Mofuhh (7. Juli 2010)

BLIZZARD! ICH MUSS MEINE SUCHT VERSORGEN, ICH KRIEG HIER SCHMACHT O_O

MACHT MA SCHNELLAAAA!!!! T_______________T


----------



## metera (7. Juli 2010)

ich musste grade feststellen das ich den gesammten Elfenlied OST auf meiner externen festplatte hab, bloß das ich mich noch nie wirklich damit beschäftigt habe und noch nie irgendwas davon mir angeguckt hab :/


----------



## TR4CO (7. Juli 2010)

@ Detela: Ja, genauso ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Bevor buffed.de abschmiert sage ich tüdelü und gehe mal NfS World spielen (die open-beta^^)    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






gr33tz


----------



## lenny01 (7. Juli 2010)

*375 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 117 Mitglieder, 258 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*

wow


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2010)

Ugdil schrieb:


> Wann werden die Keys denn rausgeschickt?
> 
> Ugdil



Langsam regt mich diese Frage auf. Woher sollen wir das wissen ? Nur Blizzard knows that!!

Und wenn letzte Woche Freitag die Ersten Keys verschickt wurden liegt es nahe, dass diesen Freitag die nächste Welle verschickt wird. Wenn ich die Frage noch einmal lese, flame ich denjenigen tot. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethclaw (7. Juli 2010)

metera schrieb:


> ich musste grade feststellen das ich den gesammten Elfenlied OST auf meiner externen festplatte hab, bloß das ich mich noch nie wirklich damit beschäftigt habe und noch nie irgendwas davon mir angeguckt hab :/




siehs dir an, beste film <3


----------



## ofnadown (7. Juli 2010)

und solange die loginserver off sind, ist es sowas von egal wann realsm wieder on kommen. weil laut realm liste auf blizzardseite sind alle noch off


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Und es werden mehr... und mehr... und mehr xD

CRASH! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Metera? Los, angucken!


----------



## phipush1 (7. Juli 2010)

*weint bitterliche Tränen*


----------



## Noenon (7. Juli 2010)

Ja DMC hab ich mir zeitgleich zusammen mit ner Freundin angesehen und haben uns dann im Skype drüber unterhalten und zusammen gelacht.
War schon nich schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und am besten is der Strawberry Sunday ;D


----------



## metera (7. Juli 2010)

Sethclaw schrieb:


> siehs dir an, beste film <3



nA ich hab nur die musik und keine Videos, warum auch immer.. Aber bei gelegenheit werd ichs mir mal ansehen ;D


----------



## Vranthor (7. Juli 2010)

metera schrieb:


> ich musste grade feststellen das ich den gesammten Elfenlied OST auf meiner externen festplatte hab, bloß das ich mich noch nie wirklich damit beschäftigt habe und noch nie irgendwas davon mir angeguckt hab :/



PFUI! GUCK DAS! SOFORT! Das ist eine wichtige Lebensformel. ^^


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

*402 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
123 Mitglieder, 279 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*

verzieht euch! Will keinen Buffed crash 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## black wolf (7. Juli 2010)

So, viertel nach elf, alles noch offline. Doof. Macht hinne.


----------



## Doofkatze (7. Juli 2010)

/me bereitet ein Fischmahl zu!


----------



## Noenon (7. Juli 2010)

Doppelpost


----------



## ofnadown (7. Juli 2010)

grade reingekommen, wartunsgarbeiten wurden auf unbestimmte zeit verlängert


----------



## Ugdil (7. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Langsam regt mich diese Frage auf. Woher sollen wir das wissen ? Nur Blizzard knows that!!
> 
> Und wenn letzte Woche Freitag die Ersten Keys verschickt wurden liegt es nahe, dass diesen Freitag die nächste Welle verschickt wird. Wenn ich die Frage noch einmal lese, flame ich denjenigen tot.
> 
> ...



1. Wusste ich nicht das die Keys am Freitag verschickt wurden.
2. Tut es mir Leid, dass ich in einem Forum eine Frage gestellt haben. Wie doof von mir.

Ugdil


----------



## LoloMania (7. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HbkNjTsHBpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



best <3


----------



## metera (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Und es werden mehr... und mehr... und mehr xD
> 
> CRASH!
> 
> ...


Ja Chef! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bigsmoke1 (7. Juli 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Ist heute Mittwoch und dein Server ist down?*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*-Nein, eigentlich nicht =)*[/font]


----------



## ProGamer92 (7. Juli 2010)

Wartungsarbeiten auf allen Realms verlängerst, steht im Kasten.


----------



## Vranthor (7. Juli 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> /me bereitet ein Fischmahl zu!



im Ts: Wo ist denn der scheiß Fischmahl!


----------



## Skald (7. Juli 2010)

Log in server immer noch down ?


----------



## cheekoh (7. Juli 2010)

Mofuhh schrieb:


> BLIZZARD! ICH MUSS MEINE SUCHT VERSORGEN, ICH KRIEG HIER SCHMACHT O_O
> 
> MACHT MA SCHNELLAAAA!!!! T_______________T



Tut mir leid aber dein Wehwechen check ich grad nicht...Synapse durchgebrannt?
Man kann das in ungefähr so vergleichen.

Wenn ein Telekommunikationsunternehmen dir einen Internetanschluss einrichtet und sagen "der Techniker kommt zwischen 9 und 16 uhr", ist da kein weiterer Spielraum...
Wenn eine weltweite Großfirma sagt "Vorraussichtlich bis 11" gibt es einen Spielraum von +/- 10-15 Minuten.
fertig aus.

Wenn sie es nicht schaffen sollen sie die Wartungsarbeiten bis 12 machen... wenn sie nämlich dann die Server um 11 schon hoch fahren gibt´s vielleicht mal Lob....

Problem-------------------> Lösung


----------



## Bigsmoke1 (7. Juli 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Ist heute Mittwoch und dein Server ist down?*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*-Nein, eigentlich nicht =)*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*MFG Tobias Meier (<--- Übung für die offiziellen Foren!)*[/font]


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (7. Juli 2010)

naaa topp
Sind jetzt alle 24 Stunden down? Weil die haben keine Uhrzeit angegeben


----------



## rockcity (7. Juli 2010)

serverwartungsarbeiten hin und her, lässt sich aushalten

doch diese emo beiträge mit diesen animefilmchen gehen mir langsam auf den geist


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

metera schrieb:


> Ja Chef!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Chefin, wenn ich bitten darf ^^


----------



## Vranthor (7. Juli 2010)

rockcity schrieb:


> serverwartungsarbeiten hin und her, lässt sich aushalten
> 
> doch diese emo beiträge mit diesen animefilmchen gehen mir langsam auf den geist



Natuerlich hat dies mal wieder was mit Emo's zutun.

/facepalm


----------



## Skald (7. Juli 2010)

Ich find aber langsam überstrapazieren sie die nerven der Spieler das was die machen kann sich keine andre firma erlauben man bezahlt dafür (jaja der 13 euro jocker) und agbs hin und her man kanns aber echt übertreiben


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2010)

Battletanker-Kargath schrieb:


> naaa topp
> Sind jetzt alle 24 Stunden down? Weil die haben keine Uhrzeit angegeben



Meiner ist sowieso down, von daher ...








... wAAAAAAYNe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mcgeehb (7. Juli 2010)

Detela schrieb:


> Das mit den key´s würd mich auch intressiern, aber die accs weden einfach freigeschaltet man kriegt doch kein key oder?



ist es denn so schwer mal auf der hp von blizz zu schauen ? da steht doch alles beschrieben 

" Der World of Warcraft: Cataclysm-Betatest ist jetzt live und wir haben begonnen, Einladungen an ausgewählte Teilnehmer zu versenden! Im Laufe der Beta werden wir Woche für Woche neue World of Warcraft: Cataclysm-Spieletester hinzufügen. Um euch für Betatests von Blizzard Entertainment anzumelden, müsst ihr in der Battle.net-Accountverwaltung über die Betaprofil-Einstellungen in der Sektion "Meine Spiele verwalten" ein Betaprofil erstellen.

 Bitte beachtet, dass über das Anmeldesystem ausgewählte Spieler keine Beta-Keys erhalten. Stattdessen wird euer Account automatisch geflagged und ihr erhaltet eine E-Mail. Loggt euch einfach in euren Account im Battle.net ein, schaut ob ihr eine Beta-Willkommens-Nachricht erhalten habt und prüft, ob euch in der Sektion "Meine Spiele verwalten" der Betaclient zum Download zur Verfügung steht. Seid bitte vorsichtig, wenn ihr E-Mails erhaltet, die behaupten, euch zur Beta einzuladen. Betrügerische E-Mails nutzen oft anklickbare Links, die eure Accountinformationen speichern. Die sicherste Variante für euch ist daher, euch im Battle.net einzuloggen und euren Beta-Einladungsstatus selbst zu überprüfen. Wenn ihr gern einige Tipps wissen würdet, wie ihr euch gegen Pishingversuche wehren könnt, schaut auf unsere Webseite zur Battle.net-Accountsicherheit. "

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/index.xml


----------



## pHt.Sven (7. Juli 2010)

naja doch, schon, von 00:01 bis 23:59 am mittwoch heute :> (also ja, 24 h down sozusagen)


----------



## Zodttd (7. Juli 2010)

Ich guck jetzt erstmal Jay und Silent Bob schlagen zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magicbaby (7. Juli 2010)

Is ja mal wieder typisch. Da hat man mal Zeit zum spielen und es sind 1. Wartungsarbeiten und 2. dann noch auf unbestimmte zeit verlängert. So langsam wird es mal Zeit sich eine Entschädigung auszudenken, zumal das probem ja schon letzte woche war, das es immer wieder verlängert wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akanis (7. Juli 2010)

rockcity schrieb:


> diese emo beiträge mit diesen animefilmchen gehen mir langsam auf den geist



!


----------



## Skald (7. Juli 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Natuerlich hat dies mal wieder was mit Emo's zutun.
> 
> /facepalm




Liegt daran das viele Emos wirklich auf der Anime schiene fahren.....


----------



## ofnadown (7. Juli 2010)

ab 11 uhr rennen garantiert welhe panisch durch die zimmers wegen wow, weils sie die wartungsarbeiten verlängert haben, sucht kann nicht befriedigt werden. arzt hilft da nicht mehr.


----------



## Mofuhh (7. Juli 2010)

Oha, da hat jemand den Köder geschnappt! :>

Alta, dat war Ironie ^^


----------



## zakuma (7. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F-h7hNysR44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mein allergrößter Lieblingsfilm *__*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thug (7. Juli 2010)

Wie unfähig sie halt wieder sind  genaue Angaben zu machen. Von wegen 11 Uhr und so. Jede Woche der gleiche Scheiss, aber mit uns kann mans ja machen. Drecks Blizzard,  wenn die nur halbsoviel arbeiten würden wie ich
wäre die Welt in Ordnung.


----------



## Zodttd (7. Juli 2010)

rockcity schrieb:


> serverwartungsarbeiten hin und her, lässt sich aushalten
> 
> doch diese emo beiträge mit diesen animefilmchen gehen mir langsam auf den geist



Lass Emos da raus!
Emos haben nichts mit schwulen Animefilmen zu tun, sei still wenn du keine Ahnung hast.


----------



## Skald (7. Juli 2010)

Der einzige wahre Anime war Dragonball der rest ist alles Müll


----------



## Nonns (7. Juli 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Ich guck jetzt erstmal Jay und Silent Bob schlagen zurück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jawoll,einer der geilsten filme die s gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metera (7. Juli 2010)

rockcity schrieb:


> serverwartungsarbeiten hin und her, lässt sich aushalten
> 
> doch diese emo beiträge mit diesen animefilmchen gehen mir langsam auf den geist



Ach ja die Emos, was hat des denn mir emos zutun?






Meredithe schrieb:


> Chefin, wenn ich bitten darf ^^


Entschuldige ^^


----------



## uomosato (7. Juli 2010)

dieselbe scheisse wie letzte woche, verlängern, verlängern, verlängern....die nehmen doch jedem 4 tage im monat weg und denken sich nix dabei...schwach..................


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

na wie es aussieht werden wohl doch alle nen 24h down haben^^


----------



## Vranthor (7. Juli 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Liegt daran das viele Emos wirklich auf der Anime schiene fahren.....



Kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen, meistens nur meine komischen Gothic & Punk leute (Aber nicht so hardcore leute)

Gehen auch allesamt mal zum Cosplay :b Aber soooooooooviele Emo's die da hin gehen hab ich noch nie gesehen. Alles nur Freaks & Nerds (im netten sinne)


----------



## cheekoh (7. Juli 2010)

Und ausserdem könnten die besonders für diesen Monat dann ja mal 2 Freitage springen lassen...
DAS würde DIE Unanehmlichkeiten entschuldigen, und nicht die leeren Worte.


----------



## Lovsky (7. Juli 2010)

rockcity schrieb:


> serverwartungsarbeiten hin und her, lässt sich aushalten
> 
> doch diese emo beiträge mit diesen animefilmchen gehen mir langsam auf den geist





/sign!


----------



## Doofkatze (7. Juli 2010)

/me bereitet ein gigantisches Festmahl zu!


----------



## MediesTsu (7. Juli 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Liegt daran das viele Emos wirklich auf der Anime schiene fahren.....



mhmm bin Mutter von 2 Kindern wasch brav Wäsche, koche, hab keine schwarzen Haare und steh seit 13 Jahren auf Animes, mhmmm, mhmm, versteh die Unterstellung null


----------



## Chrissi3384 (7. Juli 2010)

Also ich komm nicht ins Spiel.

Mein Server steht auch nicht auf der Liste.

Schon doof wenn man frei hatte und man kann nicht zocken


----------



## Timemaschinee (7. Juli 2010)

verdammt die müssen doch schon im vorraus wissen , das die die Zeiten nicht einhalten können , son kack ich möchte als entschädigung 10 levelups weil die hätte ich in der Zeit der verlängerung schon fertig .


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2010)

Thug schrieb:


> Wie unfähig sie halt wieder sind  genaue Angaben zu machen. Von wegen 11 Uhr und so. Jede Woche der gleiche Scheiss, aber mit uns kann mans ja machen. Drecks Blizzard,  wenn die nur halbsoviel arbeiten würden wie ich
> wäre die Welt in Ordnung.



Es steht ein neues Addon an, da müssen halt schonmal Vorkehrungen getroffen werden, damit am Tag des Release kein Server nen Totalschaden bekommt. Ist doch Logisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skald (7. Juli 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen, meistens nur meine komischen Gothic & Punk leute (Aber nicht so hardcore leute)
> 
> Gehen auch allesamt mal zum Cosplay :b Aber soooooooooviele Emo's die da hin gehen hab ich noch nie gesehen. Alles nur Freaks & Nerds (im netten sinne)




Kumpel von mir fährt total auf Animes ab und bei uns in Düsseldorf gibts das japanische Viertel und da gibts dann logischerweise auch Laden die Mangas anbieten und da hängen lauter Emos ab egal wann man kommt


----------



## Seryma (7. Juli 2010)

Lovsky du böser Bube! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Perfekte Gelegenheit um alle Gelangweilten auf unser Machinima aufmerksam zu machen:

How to become WarChief << Wurde umbenannt wegen Verwechslungen mit dem LFG-Comic^^


----------



## Vranthor (7. Juli 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> /me bereitet ein gigantisches Festmahl zu!



Ts Typ 1: WO IST DER FISCHMAHL VERDAMMT!
Ts Typ 2: Ich weiß es nicht, sitzt bestimmt wieder der fette taure da drauf
Ts Typ 3: Langsam reichts mir!

Ts Typ 1 has disconnected from this Server. XD


----------



## MeXxX1993 (7. Juli 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Der einzige wahre Anime war Dragonball der rest ist alles Müll



ohh ja *schwärm*
das waren noch zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeichner (7. Juli 2010)

Wann werden die Server hochgefahren???


----------



## SilentJay (7. Juli 2010)

rockcity schrieb:


> serverwartungsarbeiten hin und her, lässt sich aushalten
> 
> doch diese emo beiträge mit diesen animefilmchen gehen mir langsam auf den geist



mir geht dieser inflationäre Gebrauch des Wörtchens "Emo" auf den Geist.
Das Emo-Gejammer über Emo/Pseudo-Emo/Non-Emo Beiträge ist mindestens genauso Emo,
wie der absolut unangebrachte Versuch alles als Emo zu bezeichnen was einem nicht in den Kram passt

in diesem Sinne:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0HgXRF_xdHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zakuma (7. Juli 2010)

Haha nur weil ich Anime Filme/Serien schaue heißt es nicht das ich ein Emo bin xD

Boa sind manche Menschen in ihren Stereotypen vernarrt das nur Emos Animes gut finden? 

Und wenn es dich stört überlese die Posts und leg dich nochma ins Bett oder geh raus und such dir deine Emos.


----------



## VHRobi (7. Juli 2010)

World of Warcraft gutes Spiel, nice Vids..
Server Offline?


----------



## Vranthor (7. Juli 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Kumpel von mir fährt total auf Animes ab und bei uns in Düsseldorf gibts das japanische Viertel und da gibts dann logischerweise auch Laden die Mangas anbieten und da hängen lauter Emos ab egal wann man kommt



Kommt aber auch stark darauf an, was genau du als Emo abstempelst. Gibt genug idioten da draußen die jeden, aber wirklich jeden als Emo bezeichnen. Nur weil sie eine komische haarfarbe, schminke oder sonstiges haben.


----------



## Lovsky (7. Juli 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Gehen auch allesamt mal zum Cosplay :b



Ohne Worte.....


----------



## ofnadown (7. Juli 2010)

ist noch die ts2 party? wenn ja, bitte mal die daten posten, will teilnehmen an einer guten party


----------



## Sliverslash (7. Juli 2010)

Okay was könnte man tun hab immernoch Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nein rausgehen is fast nicht wohn auf dem Berg und daher ises eher umständlich^^


----------



## MediesTsu (7. Juli 2010)

> Der einzige wahre Anime war Dragonball der rest ist alles Müll



Du hast echt alle Animesserien von 1953 bis heute egsehen? Respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissi3384 (7. Juli 2010)

Sagt mal leute steht bei euch auch "Die Verbindung konnte nicht aufgebaut werden" beim einloggen??

Oder hab ich ein anderes Problem außer das heut Mittwoch ist?


----------



## Philine (7. Juli 2010)

wer bei dem Login drauf achtet da steht 

die Wartungsarbeiten werden voraussichtlich bis .....


also heult hier net rum von wegen Drecks Blizz und so


----------



## Seryma (7. Juli 2010)

Lovsky schrieb:


> Ohne Worte.....



Wieso? Cosplay is doch lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LouisVanGeest (7. Juli 2010)

schalalalalala

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RabUaFGsJ8g


un so..


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

der einzig wahre "anime" war HE-MAN !!!


----------



## Trinex (7. Juli 2010)

grrrr an der stelle der blizzard obrigkeit würde ich mir mal personalgedanken machen...


pfff ich frag mich grade was unsere kunden sagen würden wenn wir jede woche die wartungsarbeiten verlängern würden...


----------



## MediesTsu (7. Juli 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> der einzig wahre "anime" war HE-MAN !!!



Kam aus Amerika, somit kein Anime


----------



## PhilippPower (7. Juli 2010)

Es ist ja gesagt worden das um 11 uhr die Server wieder on kommen sollten.
Meine frage verschiebt sich das?
und ist der abyssische rat auch betroffen?



mfg


----------



## Thug (7. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Es steht ein neues Addon an, da müssen halt schonmal Vorkehrungen getroffen werden, damit am Tag des Release kein Server nen Totalschaden bekommt. Ist doch Logisch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Yo, ist ja auch gut so dass Sie was machen, aber Blackrock war bereits letzte Woche dran, mit dem 24h check, Sie sollen halt  direkt schreiben dass es erst um 15 Uhr oder sonstwann fertig ist.
Sie können einfach keine präzisen Zeitangaben machen, stattdessen  hängen Sie immer eine Stunde mehr bei Ihren Meldungen dran, sowas würd in nem deutschen Unternehmen anders laufen.


----------



## Skald (7. Juli 2010)

zakuma schrieb:


> Haha nur weil ich Anime Filme/Serien schaue heißt es nicht das ich ein Emo bin xD
> 
> Boa sind manche Menschen in ihren Stereotypen vernarrt das nur Emos Animes gut finden?
> 
> Und wenn es dich stört überlese die Posts und leg dich nochma ins Bett oder geh raus und such dir deine Emos.



Das hab ich nie gesagt aber viele Emos ich wiederhole VIELE  sind jetzt total Anime und Japan und haste nicht gesehen und bis jetzt hab ich noch niemanden gesehen der nicht irgendwie in die sparte emo passt und animes mag


----------



## Noenon (7. Juli 2010)

MediesTsu schrieb:


> Du hast echt alle Animesserien von 1953 bis heute egsehen? Respekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So lange gibts Dragon Ball schon?
Scheiße ey, bin 95er und habs immer auf rtl 2 geguckt und die rosa kaugummis mit den Stickern drin platt gemacht. xD


----------



## ThaMinder (7. Juli 2010)

wollte nur mal meinen anhang posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MediesTsu (7. Juli 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Das hab ich nie gesagt aber viele Emos ich wiederhole VIELE sind jetzt total Anime und Japan und haste nicht gesehen und bis jetzt hab ich noch niemanden gesehen der nicht irgendwie in die sparte emo passt und animes mag



Na da wärst jetz überrascht ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## black wolf (7. Juli 2010)

Wie kann Blizz eigentlich schreiben "...wir entschuldigen uns..."? Etwas _wird _entschuldigt, man entschuldigt sich nicht selbst.
.
.
.
hey, wenn ich schon nicht spielen kann, will ich wenigstens klugscheissen dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Soweit ich weiß, is das wort "Emo" ja von "Emotional" abgeleitet... Das heißt, alle Leute, die nicht Emo sind, sind Steine, SO!

Ne im ernst, ich bin auch kein Emo oder etc und trotzdem mag ich Animes, ich hab schon als Kleines Kind mit Dragonball und Sailor Moon angefangen.

Das Emos immer gleich mit Animes in einen Topf geschmissen werden, ist völliger quatsch. Klar gibt es auch genau diese, die halt darauf stehen. Allerdings sind das auch nicht gleich immer Emos sondern auch teilweise die Cosplayer.

Sollte ich mist erzählen, verbessert mich.


----------



## MediesTsu (7. Juli 2010)

Noenon schrieb:


> So lange gibts Dragon Ball schon?
> Scheiße ey, bin 95er und habs immer auf rtl 2 geguckt und die rosa kaugummis mit den Stickern drin platt gemacht. xD



nö Dragonball gibts seit 1986 aber hats ja von allen Animes gesprochen ^^


----------



## ofnadown (7. Juli 2010)

find ich schon okay, kommt mann mal zu was anderen. aber wenn cata voll verbugt ist, schreien sie auch alle rum , drecks blizzard usw. solln mal machen udn außerdem stehst auh in der eula das sie ohne besondere gründe verlängern können


----------



## Magicbaby (7. Juli 2010)

Jo das steht bei mir auch. Scheint wohl der neue standard-spruch zu werden


----------



## MediesTsu (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, is das wort "Emo" ja von "Emotional" abgeleitet... Das heißt, alle Leute, die nicht Emo sind, sind Steine, SO!
> 
> Ne im ernst, ich bin auch kein Emo oder etc und trotzdem mag ich Animes, ich hab schon als Kleines Kind mit Dragonball und Sailor Moon angefangen.
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

MediesTsu schrieb:


> Kam aus Amerika, somit kein Anime




Anime bedeutet animiert also wayne ob amerika oder nich kann auch mit Capt.Future aufwarten wenn dir das besser passt!


----------



## Skald (7. Juli 2010)

Ich drücks anders ich rede von meiner altersspate ich bin 18 ich glaube nicht das die RICHTIGEN Animefans emos sind aber das meiste was da draussen rumläuft sind irgendwelche Emos die Naruto für den Anime hoch 10 halten


----------



## Vranthor (7. Juli 2010)

ThaMinder schrieb:


> wollte nur mal meinen anhang posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Hi Manuel. :>


----------



## Erdengott (7. Juli 2010)

ich denke das sie auch erst um 23:59 ca wieder online gehen ^^


----------



## zakuma (7. Juli 2010)

Boa ist das WM lied scheiße xDD


´naja ruf mich wer an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in Skype: Zakuma666

wenn Blackmoore wieder online ist


/E Anime Bedeutet Animierte Mangas

alles andere sind Zeichentrick Serien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MediesTsu (7. Juli 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> Anime bedeutet animiert also wayne ob amerika oder nich kann auch mit Capt.Future aufwarten wenn dir das besser passt!



Jo passt mir besser ^^ Und Anime wird tatsächlich so definiert das man damit die aus Japan stammenden meint sry wegen Klugscheißerei ^^


----------



## Hanon (7. Juli 2010)

Musst mal nach Japan fliegen dort bist dan du ein Emo ;D


----------



## Zoraxa (7. Juli 2010)

Akanis schrieb:


> !



jo, scheiss manga-kacke


----------



## Zelag (7. Juli 2010)

theoretisch steht er net auf der Liste .... lass dich überraschen ;-)


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

zakuma schrieb:


> Boa ist das WM lied scheiße xDD
> 
> 
> ´naja ruf mich wer an
> ...



Tut mir leid, skypeleitung is belegt, aber wenn irgendwer nen TS zur verfügung stellt xDDD


----------



## MediesTsu (7. Juli 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Hi Manuel. :>



Ich dacht immer man merkt das ich ne Frau bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vranthor (7. Juli 2010)

Zoraxa schrieb:


> jo, scheiss manga-kacke



Manga ist schon wieder 'ne andere Schiene.


----------



## Detela (7. Juli 2010)

Wenn die bist 12uhr nit wieder on sind mach ich anzeige vallah!?!?XDD


----------



## PhilippPower (7. Juli 2010)

ok mal schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feltor (7. Juli 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Ich drücks anders ich rede von meiner altersspate ich bin 18 ich glaube nicht das die RICHTIGEN Animefans emos sind aber das meiste was da draussen rumläuft sind irgendwelche Emos die Naruto für den Anime hoch 10 halten



Ja nichts gegen Naruto sagen!!

Das beste was in den letzten Jahren aus Japan kommt neben Bleach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LouisVanGeest (7. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RabUaFGsJ8g


schalalallala


----------



## Skald (7. Juli 2010)

LTBs> Mangas


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

Zoraxa schrieb:


> jo, scheiss manga-kacke




Manga ist nun wieder was anderes... man ist das toll wenn man mit reden kann weil Kumpel so drauf steht! xD


----------



## Vranthor (7. Juli 2010)

MediesTsu schrieb:


> Ich dacht immer man merkt das ich ne Frau bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sry^^ Das war ein Quote Fail :b


----------



## Doofkatze (7. Juli 2010)

/me haucht Euch einen zärtlichen Kuss zu.


----------



## Zeichner (7. Juli 2010)

Hat wer ne ahnung warum se 30 min überziehen meist sin es ja nur 10 mins oder so


----------



## zakuma (7. Juli 2010)

http://www.xfire.com/video/2fc512/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Erstmal ins Bett chillen


----------



## Skald (7. Juli 2010)

Feltor schrieb:


> Ja nichts gegen Naruto sagen!!
> 
> Das beste was in den letzten Jahren aus Japan kommt neben Bleach
> 
> ...




Naruto enthält keinerlei handlung


----------



## Thug (7. Juli 2010)

MediesTsu schrieb:


> Ich dacht immer man merkt das ich ne Frau bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Frauen sind hier keine unterwegs, da kann ich dich beruhigen.


----------



## MediesTsu (7. Juli 2010)

Feltor schrieb:


> Ja nichts gegen Naruto sagen!!
> 
> Das beste was in den letzten Jahren aus Japan kommt neben Bleach
> 
> ...



Beides Mist die goldenen Jahre sind und bleiben die 90er, sprich Neon Genesis Evangelion usw. ^^


----------



## Rogue_Condemnéd (7. Juli 2010)

Die Wartungsarbeiten wurden verlängert.


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> /me haucht Euch einen zärtlichen Kuss zu.



Langsam wirds suspekt ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (7. Juli 2010)

/me schießt Euch in den Kopf. PENG! 



kränkster überhaupt oO


----------



## Detela (7. Juli 2010)

Dieses problem ist uns bekannt <.<
*facepalm*


----------



## Aratianne (7. Juli 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> LTBs> Mangas



!!!


----------



## ThaMinder (7. Juli 2010)

hm soll ich nochmal posten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

Neon Genesis die kenne ja sogar ich^^


----------



## Hanon (7. Juli 2010)

MediesTsu schrieb:


> Beides Mist die goldenen Jahre sind und bleiben die 90er, sprich Neon Genesis Evangelion usw. ^^




/singt


----------



## Fearzone (7. Juli 2010)

oh man mit cata gehen die zahlen wieder so was von hoch das kackt mich an ich hasse es wenn es bald 100'000 crits gibt -.-

pöse beta jägerz^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iOkn6_Mpt-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Vranthor (7. Juli 2010)

ThaMinder schrieb:


> hm soll ich nochmal posten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lass es, sonst verzweifel ich noch. XD


----------



## Paradur (7. Juli 2010)

Woher hast du diese bahnbrechende Neuigkeit, auf die sicherlich keiner gekommen wäre?


----------



## Islanzadiy (7. Juli 2010)

Thug schrieb:


> Frauen sind hier keine unterwegs, da kann ich dich beruhigen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und was mit mir?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtmystium (7. Juli 2010)

Die haben mal wieder ein paar Probleme. Na mal schauen, ob das so toll wird wie letzte Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Toamar (7. Juli 2010)

Server werden um ca. 14 Uhr wieder online gehen!


----------



## blooooooody (7. Juli 2010)

PhilippPower schrieb:


> Es ist ja gesagt worden das um 11 uhr die Server wieder on kommen sollten.
> Meine frage verschiebt sich das?
> und ist der abyssische rat auch betroffen?
> 
> ...



11:10: Wartungsarbeiten verlängern sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es steht immer auf der Seite das sie "eiegtnlich" nicht länger haben solten als xx:xx. Das ist immer eine ca. Zeit und nie eine 100% bestätigung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pecmaan (7. Juli 2010)

Lesen FTW    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thug (7. Juli 2010)

Islanzadiy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> und was mit mir?
> ...



hmm?  let me have a look on ur pic


----------



## MediesTsu (7. Juli 2010)

Islanzadiy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> und was mit mir?
> ...



Auf auf, For the hor... äh... women


----------



## SilentJay (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, is das wort "Emo" ja von "Emotional" abgeleitet... Das heißt, alle Leute, die nicht Emo sind, sind Steine, SO!
> 
> Ne im ernst, ich bin auch kein Emo oder etc und trotzdem mag ich Animes, ich hab schon als Kleines Kind mit Dragonball und Sailor Moon angefangen.
> 
> ...



Der ursprüngliche Begriff Emo steht für "Emotional Hardcore" und bezieht sich auf eine Spielart des Hardcore-Punk aus den 1980er.

Allerdings können die meisten "Emo-Kids" des 21. Jahrhunderst nichts oder nur sehr wenig mit dieser Musik anfangen.


----------



## Bastedblader (7. Juli 2010)

Morgen,
erstmal wen du dich einloggst - sihste ja unten n liste von realms die sind 24h von den wartungsarbeiten betroffen ;(
und dadrüber steht n nachricht. 11.10: Wartungsarbeiten erweitert wir bitten um euer verständniss und wollen und für die umständlichkeiten entschuldigen - allso kanste noch ca 3 - 4 stunden warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (7. Juli 2010)

thread zu in 3....2.....


----------



## Hanon (7. Juli 2010)

Islanzadiy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> und was mit mir?
> ...




das ist so wie wenn ich als frau imts nen raid leite sind alle männer verängstigt : (


----------



## Warcus (7. Juli 2010)

*gääääääääähn*.....


----------



## .Blôôdy. (7. Juli 2010)

-


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

Islanzadiy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> und was mit mir?
> ...




was soll mit dir sein... anscheinend trägst du Top's was dich noch nicht zur Frau macht! ;P


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Islanzadiy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> und was mit mir?
> ...



Und mit mir? oO 
*auf foto deut, ja das BIN ich*!


----------



## Yangsoon (7. Juli 2010)

na toll noch 3 stunden also langeweile


----------



## Izara (7. Juli 2010)

Weil sich hier viele so hübsch aufregen, dass ihnen Blizzard bezahlte WoW-Zeit nimmt:

Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass nur so der Server auf dem ihr spielt, ohne Bugs funktionieren kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kenne Spiele (nein keine MMOs), wo es den Entwicklern egal ist, wie die User mit der Oberfläche etc zurechtkommen. Neue Items gibts meist nur gegen Bezahlung, neue Entwicklungen sowieso. Da wird nix besseres reingepatscht oder Bugs entfernt. Da lebst dann einfach damit und gut ist. Die Server gehen nie down, aber machts die User glücklich? ...


----------



## MediesTsu (7. Juli 2010)

Hanon schrieb:


> das ist so wie wenn ich als frau imts nen raid leite sind alle männer verängstigt : (



kenn ich zu gut, oder wenn ich (als Gildenleiterin) ma böse werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 als würd ich mitm Nudelholz kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paradur (7. Juli 2010)

Eben, deswegen hab ich ja gefragt


----------



## PhilippPower (7. Juli 2010)

das is ja super letzten mittwoch waren die server ab 18 uhr on.
was ist das für eine kacke ey-.-

dann sollen sie schrieben 05:00 bis 18:00
nicht bis 11


----------



## eMJay (7. Juli 2010)

Haha blizz überzieht wieder.... tja ich bin in der Arbeit juckt mich auch nicht weiter....aber in der letzten Zeit wenn ich Spätschicht hab und ich Vormittags spielen kann sind die Server trotz Wartung bis 11 Uhr schon um 9 on.

Tja die wissen halt wann ich nicht dabin und das machen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Change745 (7. Juli 2010)

die server sind 24 std off ich denke mal das die anderen genau wie letztens erst um 20 uhr wieder on gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach rl machen und das erledigen was man sonst am we machen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowoo (7. Juli 2010)

[11:10] Die Wartungsarbeiten wurden auf allen Realms verlängert. Wir möchten uns für die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen und bitten um euer Verständnis, 
während wir an einer Lösung dieser Probleme arbeiten.

Wie IMMER auf http://status.wow-europe.com/de/alert, dafür muss kein neuer Thread erstellt werden..


----------



## Zodttd (7. Juli 2010)

SilentJay schrieb:


> Der ursprüngliche Begriff Emo steht für "Emotional Hardcore" und bezieht sich auf eine Spielart des Hardcore-Punk aus den 1980er.
> 
> Allerdings können die meisten "Emo-Kids" des 21. Jahrhunderst nichts oder nur sehr wenig mit dieser Musik anfangen.



Buckethead gehört auf jeden Fall nicht dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (7. Juli 2010)

/me sucht verzweifelt in seiner Tasche nach etwas Witzigem
/me findet schließlich [Der eine Ring]
/me zwingt Euch dazu, ihm 10 Gold zu überreichen


----------



## Zeichner (7. Juli 2010)

-.-


----------



## Thug (7. Juli 2010)

Islanzadiy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> und was mit mir?
> ...






pic sehe ich keins,  vom alter her  passt frau.  foto bitte nachreichen, danke.


----------



## cheekoh (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Und mit mir? oO
> *auf foto deut, ja das BIN ich*!



hübsch biste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

MediesTsu schrieb:


> kenn ich zu gut, oder wenn ich (als Gildenleiterin) ma böse werde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich find sowas dann eher immer witzig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThaMinder (7. Juli 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Lass es, sonst verzweifel ich noch. XD



da musst ned verzweifeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bisher hab ich noch ned mal meinen char geskillt den ich rüberkopiert hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das einzige wofür bisher die beta gut war, war mal durch og zu fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wobei vlt. sollte ich ja beta zocken an den patchtagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MediesTsu (7. Juli 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> ich find sowas dann eher immer witzig!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das wir böse werden?


----------



## Dreitausend1 (7. Juli 2010)

[edith was here]


----------



## Schnubbel :> (7. Juli 2010)

Nachtmystium schrieb:


> Die haben mal wieder ein paar Probleme. Na mal schauen, ob das so toll wird wie letzte Woche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hachja, das war lustig.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilentJay (7. Juli 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Buckethead gehört auf jeden Fall nicht dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Buckethead gehört zu...Buckethead...
das einzige was er nicht benutzt ist...Deutscher Schlager


----------



## Hanon (7. Juli 2010)

cheekoh schrieb:


> hübsch biste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




und ich bin das krümmelmonster ;D


----------



## LouisVanGeest (7. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RabUaFGsJ8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



WIR WERDEN WELTMEISTER SCHALALALALA


----------



## Excerion89 (7. Juli 2010)

Shattrath ist nicht betroffen, war letzte woche aber auch bis 23 uhr offline ^^ und heut abend läuft doch sowieso Fußball.

Also wie der Tagesplan aus?

Chillen, Chillen, Chillen, Bier einkaufen, Fußball schaun, Deutschland gewinnt, online gehen, Raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

cheekoh schrieb:


> hübsch biste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



öhm, danke^^


----------



## Hanon (7. Juli 2010)

LouisVanGeest schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




Paul die Krake sagt das gegenteil^^


----------



## Vranthor (7. Juli 2010)

ThaMinder schrieb:


> da musst ned verzweifeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Grrrrrr... Naja okay, ich muss sagen das ich in der Beta sowieso nicht viel machen werde. Lediglich mal kurz ueber Og bzw Brachland fliegen, und das wars auch.

Kann mich noch erinnern, zu der WotLK Beta. Todesritter angefangen, auf 80 gemacht. Und in der naechsten Woche war Release. Schoen doof wenn man keine Lust mehr hat nochmal alles zu machen. :b


----------



## Icejumper (7. Juli 2010)

Steht doch klar und deutlich drinnen das heute die Server 24 Stunden offline sind.
Nur wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil !!


----------



## ofnadown (7. Juli 2010)

sidn jetzt bestimmt die franzosen dran , die so sang-und klanglos bei der wm rausgeflogen sidn, müssen strafarbeit tun und denken ich, hey, germany ist im halbfinal, die ärgern wir jetzt mal etwas


----------



## panic1976 (7. Juli 2010)

Zu Geil......

Beschäftigt euch doch mal irgendwie anders.
Wetter is Knaller !!

Geht ma Raus :-)


----------



## Tregas (7. Juli 2010)

Heulbojen sag ick da nur ... die server sind nicht online mimimimimiimim


omg ... geht euch an mamis rockzipfel ausheulen


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

ThaMinder schrieb:


> da musst ned verzweifeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




schreibst du das jetzt um andere zu verärgern das du nen Beta zugang hast und nix daraus machst?!


----------



## Izara (7. Juli 2010)

MediesTsu schrieb:


> kenn ich zu gut, oder wenn ich (als Gildenleiterin) ma böse werde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vllt haben sie ja einen Mutterkomplex *lol*


----------



## Thug (7. Juli 2010)

cheekoh schrieb:


> hübsch biste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



yo, da hat er recht, keine panik, wir ignorieren dich absichtlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (7. Juli 2010)

Hanon schrieb:


> Paul die Krake sagt das gegenteil^^




Hmm...Kalamariringe...


----------



## LouisVanGeest (7. Juli 2010)

wir haben mit unserem lied heut hier in siegen unseren auftritt vor 5000 leuten O.o


----------



## cheekoh (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> öhm, danke^^




bitte , gern

hab jetzt auch mal n foto eingefügt O


----------



## Lokibu (7. Juli 2010)

Wie lange kann so ein Thread eigentlich werden?


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Thug schrieb:


> yo, da hat er recht, keine panik, wir ignorieren dich absichtlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie? absichtlich? gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *schnief*



cheekoh schrieb:


> bitte , gern
> 
> hab jetzt auch mal n foto eingefügt O




Nett an zu sehen^^


----------



## Dreitausend1 (7. Juli 2010)

Tregas schrieb:


> Heulbojen sag ick da nur ... die server sind nicht online mimimimimiimim
> 
> 
> omg ... geht euch an mamis rockzipfel ausheulen






Wenn Dir das Thema am Arsch vorbei geht warum liest und kommentierst Du dann hier? Oder fühlst Du Dich besser wenn Du einfach mal jemanden beleidigen kannst?


----------



## cheekoh (7. Juli 2010)

Aber nur keine Falschen Hoffnungen Mädels, ich steh auf Jungs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vranthor (7. Juli 2010)

cheekoh schrieb:


> bitte , gern
> 
> hab jetzt auch mal n foto eingefügt O



Ich wuerd dir abkaufen wenn du sie nach der Icq nr fragen wuerdest, du Casanova. XD


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

MediesTsu schrieb:


> das wir böse werden?




naja eher das ihr euch dann immer wie ne wütende Mutter anhört die sauer wurde weil man sein Zimmer nicht aufgeräumt hat!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MediesTsu (7. Juli 2010)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Wie lange kann so ein Thread eigentlich werden?



laaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNnnng


----------



## Vranthor (7. Juli 2010)

cheekoh schrieb:


> Aber nur keine Falschen Hoffnungen Mädels, ich steh auf Jungs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok ok ok, ich nimm es zurueck. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MeXxX1993 (7. Juli 2010)

es geht ja nicht darum, dass die wartungsarbeiten ein problem darstellen. sondern darum, dass blizzard leistung verspricht und diese (wie üblich) nicht einhalten kann. 

millionen spieler bezahlen monatliche gebühren und sie scheffeln richtig kohle, da kann man auch erwarten, das sie einhalten was sie versprechen.
wenn nicht, service=6 SETZEN!


----------



## Thuum (7. Juli 2010)

Hanon schrieb:


> Paul die Krake sagt das gegenteil^^



2008 hat er gesagt, das Deutschland das EM Finale gewinnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (7. Juli 2010)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Wie lange kann so ein Thread eigentlich werden?



Bis er aufhört... so ungefähr.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (7. Juli 2010)

Icejumper schrieb:


> Steht doch klar und deutlich drinnen das heute die Server 24 Stunden offline sind.
> Nur wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil !!



Fail! Nicht alle server sind betroffen. für die nicht in der liste aufgeführten realms stand die normale wartungszeit von 5-11 uhr an... Lesen und so ne...


----------



## Thug (7. Juli 2010)

MediesTsu schrieb:


> laaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNnnng



Indeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## Ugdil (7. Juli 2010)

cheekoh schrieb:


> bitte , gern
> 
> hab jetzt auch mal n foto eingefügt O



Warum guckt ihr immer so zornig?
Die Server laufen ja bald wieder.

Ugdil


----------



## ThaMinder (7. Juli 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> schreibst du das jetzt um andere zu verärgern das du nen Beta zugang hast und nix daraus machst?!



naja irgendwann werd ich mir schonmal die mühe geben und werd das dann mal anspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber zuviel
werd ich garantiert ned zocken - bringt ja eh nix wenn man dann keinen bock mehr hat...

aber ich glaub dass ich immer beta tester werd weil ich nie was mach in der beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war bei starcraft 2 nix anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AmigaLink (7. Juli 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=47601 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cheekoh (7. Juli 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Ich wuerd dir abkaufen wenn du sie nach der Icq nr fragen wuerdest, du Casanova. XD



IIIIIICH? NEIN !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MediesTsu (7. Juli 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> naja eher das ihr euch dann immer wie ne wütende Mutter anhört die sauer wurde weil man sein Zimmer nicht aufgeräumt hat!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab mir sagen lassen klingt anders wenn ich mit meinen Töchtern schimpf als wenn ich mit meinen Gildenjungs schinpf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanon (7. Juli 2010)

Deutschlands Stadtsfeind Nummer 1!

[attachment=10739:tintenfisch-orakel-sagt-niederlage-der-deutschen-wm-elf-voraus-482215_145_0.jpg]


----------



## Timemaschinee (7. Juli 2010)

kann mal jemand anrufen und fragen wie lang das noch dauert ?


----------



## CoHanni (7. Juli 2010)

sehr lange wie man sieht^^
und wenn man bedenkt, dass hier schon seit längerem nur am Mittwoch geschrieben werden darf O.o


PS: Morgen allerseits! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (7. Juli 2010)

MeXxX1993 schrieb:


> es geht ja nicht darum, dass die wartungsarbeiten ein problem darstellen. sondern darum, dass blizzard leistung verspricht und diese (wie üblich) nicht einhalten kann.
> 
> millionen spieler bezahlen monatliche gebühren und sie scheffeln richtig kohle, da kann man auch erwarten, das sie einhalten was sie versprechen.
> wenn nicht, service=6 SETZEN!



öhm hast du mal drauf geachtet das da steht das die Wartungsarbeiten *voraussichtlich* solange dauern können?!

ausserdem heult net rum ich gehöre mit zu den Leuten die heute garnet spielen können und heule auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





P.S. Ich bin auch weiblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Interminator (7. Juli 2010)

Hanon schrieb:


> Deutschlands Stadtsfeind Nummer 1!
> 
> [attachment=10739:tintenfisch-orakel-sagt-niederlage-der-deutschen-wm-elf-voraus-482215_145_0.jpg]



dieser blöde tintenfisch, wenn wir verlieren dann nur wegen dem! xD ich glaub trozdem das wir gewinnen


----------



## Zodttd (7. Juli 2010)

Damit es auch die dümmsten Hopper verstehen:

So war Emo ursprünglich: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kwRJuV9pywU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Und sowas bezeichnet man Heute als Emo





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7lHcobEThmA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gFDCHdKbKBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

cheekoh schrieb:


> Aber nur keine Falschen Hoffnungen Mädels, ich steh auf Jungs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schade aber auch^^


----------



## CoHanni (7. Juli 2010)

Jammer doch nicht so rum, nur weil die Server noch immer down sind -.-

Sei froh, seit ich Aion getestet habe, hab ich gemerkt, dass Blizzards Support etc spitze ist x)


----------



## Thug (7. Juli 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> öhm hast du mal drauf geachtet das da steht das die Wartungsarbeiten *voraussichtlich* solange dauern können?!
> 
> ausserdem heult net rum ich gehöre mit zu den Leuten die heute garnet spielen können und heule auch net
> 
> ...





jaja, wers glaubt   *duck*


----------



## BIG O1 (7. Juli 2010)

Was mich an der Sache wirklch ärgert ist, dass Blizzard seine Kunden wie Idioten behandelt. 

Server fahren hoch um 12.00 nein um 14.00 nein um 16.00 h...

Arbeiten da Profis, oder Hinterhof IT´ler??? 

Und wann bekommt der geduldige und zahlende Kunde eine angemessene Entschädigung für diese Stümpereien?

Man muss doch in der Lage sein solche Programmierungsarbeiten vorausschauend planen zu können, immerhin ist Blizzard keine Firma von einem Jungen in der Garage von seinem Vater!

Aber mit den Suchtis kann man es ja leider machen, denn sobald die Server on sind, vergessen die eh wieder alles.


----------



## MediesTsu (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> schade aber auch^^




mhmm wieso? hat auch ma einer zu mir gesagt, heute ham wir ne gemeinsame Wohnung und 2 Kinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cheekoh (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> schade aber auch^^



tja so is das manchmal... die besten sind besetzt bergeben oder halt schwul wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

MediesTsu schrieb:


> Hab mir sagen lassen klingt anders wenn ich mit meinen Töchtern schimpf als wenn ich mit meinen Gildenjungs schinpf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




na dann halt wie die keifende Ehefrau... *duck und weg*


----------



## Skald (7. Juli 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Damit es auch die dümmsten Hopper verstehen:
> 
> So war Emo ursprünglich:
> 
> ...




Nur gut das ich Black Metal höre aber ich  bin ja ein dummer Hopper und btw Core ist alles der gleiche müll


----------



## Vranthor (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> schade aber auch^^



nimm mich. Höhöhöhhöhöhöhö.


----------



## MediesTsu (7. Juli 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> na dann halt wie die keifende Ehefrau... *duck und weg*



wahrscheinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

MediesTsu schrieb:


> mhmm wieso? hat auch ma einer zu mir gesagt, heute ham wir ne gemeinsame Wohnung und 2 Kinder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meinste ich hab ne chance ihn um zu polen? 

Aber hey, ich wollt immer scho nen schwulen besten freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbe (7. Juli 2010)

Hanon schrieb:


> Deutschlands Stadtsfeind Nummer 1!
> 
> [attachment=10739:tintenfisch-orakel-sagt-niederlage-der-deutschen-wm-elf-voraus-482215_145_0.jpg]



der hatte bisher aber IMMEr recht der fisch! xD hehehe guuuutes omen sseeeeeeeehhhr gutes omen^^ hrhrhr


btt: ja blizz is scheiße, haben tausende von PROFIS und können server nicht mal richtig warten fail gescheite Leute einstellen und fertig!

Naja egal mein server wär so oder so downgewesn bis mitternacht (ich hoffe es kommen neue leistungsfähigere Server!

Und was macht ihr heut noch so?
ALso ich hau mich in garten mit Grill bier und kumpels und abends fussball gucken und hoffentlich danach alle deutschen auslachen ind er Stadt xD


----------



## CoHanni (7. Juli 2010)

BIG schrieb:


> Was mich an der Sache wirklch ärgert ist, dass Blizzard seine Kunden wie Idioten behandelt.
> 
> Server fahren hoch um 12.00 nein um 14.00 nein um 16.00 h...
> 
> ...



Oft genug bekommen wir aufgrund solcher Sachen, Tage gutgeschrieben, aber es sind nur 1-2 und wenn man nicht ständig in seinem Battle.net/WoW-Account ist, merkt man sowas nicht!....


----------



## Zodttd (7. Juli 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Nur gut das ich Black Metal höre aber ich bin ja ein dummer Hopper und btw Core ist alles der gleiche müll



Wir hatten letze Woche schon Flamewar wegen Musikgeschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## holzboi (7. Juli 2010)

Der Fisch hat auch gesagt das wir 2008 gegen spanien gewinnen haben wir auch net also wayne was er sagt^^


----------



## MeXxX1993 (7. Juli 2010)

BIG schrieb:


> Aber mit den Suchtis kann man es ja leider machen, denn sobald die Server on sind, vergessen die eh wieder alles.



so ist es leider, ja.


----------



## cheekoh (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Meinste ich hab ne chance ihn um zu polen?
> 
> Aber hey, ich wollt immer scho nen schwulen besten freund
> 
> ...



Ich glaub da hätte mein Mann was dagegen, seit 7 Jahren ein paar und seit 3 Verheiratet xD


----------



## Doofkatze (7. Juli 2010)

Ich möchte meinen Computer heiraten. Er erbringt mir gegenüber jeden Tag Schwerstarbeit, ich bin seit so langer Zeit mit ihm (mein PC ist eine Sie) zusammen und wir haben schon so viel Spaß erlebt.


----------



## MediesTsu (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Meinste ich hab ne chance ihn um zu polen?
> 
> Aber hey, ich wollt immer scho nen schwulen besten freund
> 
> ...



Sind die besten Männer und Freunde die man Haben kann ^^ verstehen einfach ALLES ^^


----------



## Skald (7. Juli 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Wir hatten letze Woche schon Flamewar wegen Musikgeschmack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Und ich halte weiter an meiner meinung fest;>


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. Juli 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Dachte erst ne Band aber Google sagt das ist eine Fernsehsendung.


es schmerzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoHanni (7. Juli 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Wir hatten letze Woche schon Flamewar wegen Musikgeschmack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vor 2 jahren hat sich meine Gilde aufgelöst, weil alle unterschiedliche Musik hörten und die jeweils andere Musik in den Dreck zogen O.o
....die Gilde bestand original 1 Tag^^


----------



## Thuum (7. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J737UeVa0dE


Wegen ihm dauern die Wartungsarbeiten solange.


----------



## SilentJay (7. Juli 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Nur gut das ich Black Metal höre aber ich bin ja ein dummer Hopper und btw Core ist alles der gleiche müll



muahaha Black Metal...ich sag nur:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uZA8Uqu42PA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cheekoh (7. Juli 2010)

SOMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAA





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=toSELmbrw_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sazuke1986 (7. Juli 2010)

na ich hoff mal das dass jetzt ned jede Woche so abläuft ^^  

(abwarten und Kaffee trinken)




lg


----------



## solDárknèzz (7. Juli 2010)

Ich kann mich noch an die Zeiten erinnern, in denen die Server eher zu früh als zu spät kamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trotzdem ist es immer das gleiche, jeden Tag in der Woche kann ich theoretisch spielen, machs aber irgendwie nie.
Dann ist Mittwoch, ich wache auf mit dieser plötzlichen Lust auf nen schönen Vormittag mit WoW, starte das Spiel, sehe die Shoutbox und falle vom Stuhl ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Skaid, ich muss sagen das von "Black Veil Brides" find ich garnich sooo schlecht, und der sänger is verdammt heiß ^^ nur nen bissl dolle geschminkt xD Ja ich oute mich, ich find solche Typen garnich schlecht, solang sie nur so aussehen, und sich nich so verhalten ^^



Vranthor schrieb:


> nimm mich. Höhöhöhhöhöhöhö.



Jetzt würds mich nich wundern, wenn DU mich gleich nach meiner Handy nummer fragst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






cheekoh schrieb:


> Ich glaub da hätte mein Mann was dagegen, seit 7 Jahren ein paar und seit 3 Verheiratet xD



Nagut, dann werd mein bester freund xD


----------



## Ugdil (7. Juli 2010)

Schreibt mal eure Tipps, für heute Abend.

Tippe auf ein 3:1.

Ugdil


----------



## cheekoh (7. Juli 2010)

MediesTsu schrieb:


> Sind die besten Männer und Freunde die man Haben kann ^^ verstehen einfach ALLES ^^



....gehe mit dir shoppen, feiern und machen dir die haare .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Detela (7. Juli 2010)

Wofür zahlen wir eigentlich 13€ im monat?...


----------



## MediesTsu (7. Juli 2010)

cheekoh schrieb:


> ....gehe mit dir shoppen, feiern und machen dir die haare ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



einfach perfekt sag ich ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (7. Juli 2010)

Ugdil schrieb:


> Schreibt mal eure Tipps, für heute Abend.
> 
> Tippe auf ein 3:1.
> 
> Ugdil




Ich tippe auf 13:59...Uhr


----------



## cheekoh (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Skaid, ich muss sagen das von "Black Veil Brides" find ich garnich sooo schlecht, und der sänger is verdammt heiß ^^ nur nen bissl dolle geschminkt xD Ja ich oute mich, ich find solche Typen garnich schlecht, solang sie nur so aussehen, und sich nich so verhalten ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




antrag angenommen...wann ziehst du nach münchen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

Tippe auf einen SIEG!!! (für wen könnt ihr euch aussuchen)


----------



## Zodttd (7. Juli 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Und ich halte weiter an meiner meinung fest;>



Ist das Black Metal?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DvSnEB8J8Xw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thug (7. Juli 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=4_o47Gs6DQ0[/youtube]


ALLE MITTANZEN!


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

cheekoh schrieb:


> ....gehe mit dir shoppen, feiern und machen dir die haare ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaaaa <3 Du bist gekauft xD^^


Nur mal zum Musik geschmack, das hats mir angetan: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PpjytYC97lI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auch wenn ich normal Schandmaul, In Extremo,Nightwish, Evanesence, Iron Maiden etc. höre ^^


----------



## Vranthor (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Jetzt würds mich nich wundern, wenn DU mich gleich nach meiner Handy nummer fragst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wundert mich nicht das du Recht hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MeXxX1993 (7. Juli 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Ist das Black Metal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nein, das is der s.g. "nu-metal"


----------



## Wattie (7. Juli 2010)

hier mal was zum wach werden *kaffee schlürf*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YGahj5rkqdY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Maladin (7. Juli 2010)

Detela schrieb:


> Wofür zahlen wir eigentlich 13€ im monat?...



Nicht für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Frage ist aber alt - google halt 

/wink maladin


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (7. Juli 2010)

Detela schrieb:


> Wofür zahlen wir eigentlich 13€ im monat?...


Damit sie die Server instandhalten und da gehören Wartungsarbeiten nunmal einfach dazu.


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

Thug schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=4_o47Gs6DQ0[/youtube]
> 
> 
> ALLE MITTANZEN!




HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ich liebe solche videos!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skald (7. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ee0yDlLhzXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist an sich kein Black Metal aber das Video ist epic


----------



## CoHanni (7. Juli 2010)

Detela schrieb:


> Wofür zahlen wir eigentlich 13€ im monat?...




Es wird langsam lächerlich^^
Jeden Mittwoch wenn die Server nicht  s o f o r t um die angegebene Uhrzeit on sind, immer die selbe Frage...


Wofür zahlen wir eigentlich 13 Euro?

lasst euch mal was neues einfallen^^


----------



## Detela (7. Juli 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Ist das Black Metal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist kein black metal das ist trash metal =D 
Aber trozdem slipknot ist die geilste band wo gibt =) 
Schade das Paul von uns gehn musste =(
Left Behind ist aber immernoch das beste lied von denen =)


----------



## Zodttd (7. Juli 2010)

Thug schrieb:


> ALLE MITTANZEN!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DCqvYaxJv24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## solDárknèzz (7. Juli 2010)

Thug schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=4_o47Gs6DQ0[/youtube]
> 
> 
> ALLE MITTANZEN!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die spinnen, die Japaner.


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

Maladin schrieb:


> Nicht für mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




lass mich raten Maladin meinst doch bestimmt Barlow^^


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Wundert mich nicht das du Recht hast.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na da bin ich aber gespannt ^^



cheekoh schrieb:


> antrag angenommen...wann ziehst du nach münchen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach das is ja nur knapp einmal durch Deutschland für mich... öhhhm, so im Januar?^^ Dann hab ich meinen 18.ten wech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nur mal zum Musik geschmack, das hats mir angetan: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PpjytYC97lI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auch wenn ich normal Schandmaul, In Extremo,Nightwish, Evanesence, Iron Maiden etc. höre ^^


----------



## Cotraxis (7. Juli 2010)

cheekoh schrieb:


> antrag angenommen...wann ziehst du nach münchen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geht nicht sie muss schon an die nordsee ziehen ^^ und münchen is da mal die komplett fasche richtung xD


----------



## Interminator (7. Juli 2010)

Ugdil schrieb:


> Schreibt mal eure Tipps, für heute Abend.
> 
> Tippe auf ein 3:1.
> 
> Ugdil



Wohl für Deutschland oder?^^ also ich glaube es wird ein 3:2 da ja beide manschaften recht offensiv sein werden und eigentlich tendiere ich ja auch eher zu einem 3:3 dann in der nachspielzeit bleibts so und es gibt elfmeterschießen wo wir gewinnen...außer poldi schießt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Naja hab aber 3:2 getippt wobei ich da auch ein wenig bedenken habe weil müller ja nicht spielen kann ...


----------



## Detela (7. Juli 2010)

CoHanni schrieb:


> Es wird langsam lächerlich^^
> Jeden Mittwoch wenn die Server nicht s o f o r t um die angegebene Uhrzeit on sind, immer die selbe Frage...
> 
> 
> ...



Was neues?Hmmm....
Warum zahlen wir 13€ pro monat =) 
Gefällt dir die frage besser?


----------



## Wattie (7. Juli 2010)

Slipknot Trash Metal? Muahahaha vor lachen vom Stuhl fall


----------



## Skald (7. Juli 2010)

Detela schrieb:


> Das ist kein black metal das ist trash metal =D
> Aber trozdem slipknot ist die geilste band wo gibt =)
> Schade das Paul von uns gehn musste =(
> Left Behind ist aber immernoch das beste lied von denen =)




Ja TRASH trifft es wirklich Metal nein

Als Dio gestorben ist hat keiner so nen aufstand gemacht.....


----------



## Manitu2007 (7. Juli 2010)

Schönen Mittwoch Vormitag euch allen,

*Teller Belegter Brötchen und Kaffee hinstell*

na wie siehts aus wer schaut heute abend das Spiel der Spiele?

Aber mal was anderes wann denkt ihr werden die Server die NICHT von den 24h betroffen sind wieder lafuen? 16 Uhr 18 Uhr?`oder sogar 20 Uhr?
Naja ich glaube ja eher die Putzfrau hat wieder vergessen die Server in die Steckdose zu stöpseln nachdem sie mit dem Saugen fertig war.

Das FBI Sturmwind ist bereits Verständigt und nimmt sich der Sache an und der Gnomen Agent Mox Foulder und seine reizende Nachtelfen Asistentin Agend Sana Dully nehmen sich der sache an.

PS: noch nen Schönen Mittwoch


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Cotraxis schrieb:


> geht nicht sie muss schon an die nordsee ziehen ^^ und münchen is da mal die komplett fasche richtung xD



An die Nordsee ziehen muss ich nich, da wohn ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cheekoh (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Na da bin ich aber gespannt ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gebongt^^


----------



## solDárknèzz (7. Juli 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...






Haaaahahahahahahaahaaaaaahahahahahahahaaaaa. 
HÖRT AUF! 
Ich kann nich mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cotraxis (7. Juli 2010)

das us musik ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UpBlT0O_MmE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Golfyarmani (7. Juli 2010)

Thug schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=4_o47Gs6DQ0[/youtube]
> 
> 
> ALLE MITTANZEN!



Wie findet man so was oder hast du nach dieser Sache genau gesucht?


----------



## Lokibu (7. Juli 2010)

> ALLE MITTANZEN!



Ist das in der Mitte ein Mann oder ne Frau?


----------



## Zodttd (7. Juli 2010)

Wattie schrieb:


> Slipknot Trash Metal? Muahahaha vor lachen vom Stuhl fall



1. habe ich nach Black Metal gefragt 
2. heißt es THRASH Metal


----------



## Thug (7. Juli 2010)

METAL, haha, dass ich nicht lache meine Lieben.

Ein neues Zeitalter der Musik beginnt.


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzfgPipoeNI[/youtube]


----------



## Hanon (7. Juli 2010)

brauchen uns das spiel eh ned anschauen paul hat es uns eh schon verraten und den spaß verdorben xD


----------



## Detela (7. Juli 2010)

Ja dan vllt Nu Metal?
Ist doch auch egal ist halt gute musik =)


----------



## CoHanni (7. Juli 2010)

Detela schrieb:


> Was neues?Hmmm....
> Warum zahlen wir 13€ pro monat =)
> Gefällt dir die frage besser?




Nicht wirklich, selbe Frage(Hintergrund), nur anderer Satzbau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilentJay (7. Juli 2010)

Detela schrieb:


> Das ist kein black metal das ist trash metal =D
> Aber trozdem slipknot ist die geilste band wo gibt =)
> Schade das Paul von uns gehn musste =(
> Left Behind ist aber immernoch das beste lied von denen =)



das heißt verdammt nochmal NICHT Trash-Metal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Rudelzeichen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DAS HEIßT THRASH-METAL *brüll*
DAS KOMMT VOM ENGLISCHEN "TO THRASH" = DRESCHEN,DRAUFHAUEN





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=924bRfmiJ20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lokibu (7. Juli 2010)

Wer ist Paul?


----------



## 3lb4r70 (7. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cV6xBQDCTzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mal was ruhigeres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toamar (7. Juli 2010)

Detela schrieb:


> Was neues?Hmmm....
> Warum zahlen wir 13€ pro monat =)
> Gefällt dir die frage besser?



Weil wir Geld für eine Dienstleistung bezahlen!
Gefällt dir die Antwort ?


----------



## Doofkatze (7. Juli 2010)

Tja, das ist schon ne Vorbereitung auf Cata

Es soll ja alles spannender werden! Und was sorgt bitte für mehr NERVENKITZEL als verspätet onlinegehende Server??

Seht ihr...^^


----------



## Cotraxis (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> An die Nordsee ziehen muss ich nich, da wohn ich schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oO du wohnst schon hier oben ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skald (7. Juli 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> 1. habe ich nach Black Metal gefragt
> 2. heißt es THRASH Metal




1. Du willst Black Metal dann kriegst du Black Metal





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gxRKXIUaaDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



2. Bei Slipknot trifft es aber Trash wirklich und ja es heißt Thrash


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

Hanon schrieb:


> brauchen uns das spiel eh ned anschauen paul hat es uns eh schon verraten und den spaß verdorben xD




jupp fehlt nur noch das sie uns die ergebnisse aus Nostradmus Buch geben!


----------



## cheekoh (7. Juli 2010)

immerenoch das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fONwXdfld0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hanon (7. Juli 2010)

Paul ist wie ein freund der dir das ende des filmes erzählt wo du gerade karten reserviert hast xD


----------



## Creepshôw (7. Juli 2010)

olololo...
Blizz ist tief gesunken!
Mein Server sollte um 11 Uhr on kommen! Es ist schon 12 :'(
*HEUL*
:-D


----------



## Bulwyief (7. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ffg6S-Bq4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




goooood morning :>


----------



## solDárknèzz (7. Juli 2010)

Nen Klassiker wie ich finde:

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/X_T046zZvA0&amp;hl=de_DE&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/X_T046zZvA0&amp;hl=de_DE&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Cotraxis schrieb:


> oO du wohnst schon hier oben ???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



20km von der nordsee weg, in SH^^


----------



## Skald (7. Juli 2010)

Bulwyief schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




Dimmu Borgir = Fail


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

hahaha hier rennt grad am Fenster nen nackter besoffen durch die Strasse und schreit die ganze zeit SCHLAAND 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lagg3r (7. Juli 2010)

Wie lange gingen letzte Woche die Wartungsarbeiten ?


----------



## 3lb4r70 (7. Juli 2010)

cheekoh schrieb:


> immerenoch das beste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schokolade von letzter Woche^^


----------



## Cotraxis (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> 20km von der nordsee weg, in SH^^



das is ja sch vieeeeeeeeeeeeel zu weit weg von meiner heimat ^^


----------



## Toamar (7. Juli 2010)

Server kommen wieder on


----------



## n1k3 (7. Juli 2010)

Mein Link

Ey Junge. Chill mal. Die Server kommen doch gleich wieder. :-D


----------



## Wattie (7. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wJYjPZDsBa4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mein momentaner Lieblingsthrash


----------



## Hanon (7. Juli 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> hahaha hier rennt grad am Fenster nen nackter besoffen durch die Strasse und schreit die ganze zeit SCHLAAND
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




xD


----------



## LouisVanGeest (7. Juli 2010)

bis 18.00


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Cotraxis schrieb:


> das is ja sch vieeeeeeeeeeeeel zu weit weg von meiner heimat ^^



jetzt verwirrst du mich^^


----------



## Detela (7. Juli 2010)

Immer diese unnötigen diskusionen ;o
Obs thrash oder trash heißt, obs thrash oder black metal ist, ob wir begründet 13€ zahl oder nicht, ist doch alles iwie waiste of time wenn wir mal erlich sind =)


----------



## Lokibu (7. Juli 2010)

Neue Nachricht.. die Serverarbeiten mussten auf allen Realms verlängert werden.. an dem Problem wird gearbeitet.


... da hatte ich noch gar nicht bemerkt...


----------



## Skald (7. Juli 2010)

Wattie schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




Auch das ist kein Thrash Metal;(





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Aa6cINHLqRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das ist Thrash


----------



## SilentJay (7. Juli 2010)

Ne Ladung Neo-Thrash-Metal




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WchZWJXqWAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 3lb4r70 (7. Juli 2010)

lagg3r schrieb:


> Wie lange gingen letzte Woche die Wartungsarbeiten ?



Shat war bis 23 Uhr offline gewesen


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

Hanon schrieb:


> xD




der ist der hammer grad hat er gesungen... Berlin, berlin wir fahren nach... ach ick wohn ja schon hier^^


----------



## Cotraxis (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> jetzt verwirrst du mich^^



hast ne pm zu dem thema ^^


----------



## Hanon (7. Juli 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> der ist der hammer grad hat er gesungen... Berlin, berlin wir fahren nach... ach ick wohn ja schon hier^^




XD loool XD


----------



## Skald (7. Juli 2010)

Oldschool Thrash ftw


----------



## Belgor (7. Juli 2010)

Mimimi Server Mimimi offline Mimimi Blizzard ist doof Mimimi 13&#8364; Mimimi Abo kündigen Mimimi


OMG Leute ... wann merkt ihr eigendlich das ihr süchtig seit nach dem Game? Geht raus und geht euch gemütlich ein Eis essen, oder macht was anderes. Wenn Blizz die Server nicht vernümpftig checken würde und dann plötzlich jeder Lags und ect hat, sind die Leute wieder am MIMIMI schreien. Seit froh das Blizz das ordentlich macht, damit wir in Zukunft das Spiel genießen können.




Belgor


----------



## Wattie (7. Juli 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Auch das ist kein Thrash Metal;(
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist Thrash



doch ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch dir sollte aufgefallen sein, dass es innerhalb einer Musikrichtung zu anderen Einflüssen kommen kann und Sodom als Thrash anzuführen, ist viiiieeel zu einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das kann ja jeder


So ich geh jetzt Boot fahren





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=99a6DaheLqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cheekoh (7. Juli 2010)

Toamar schrieb:


> Server kommen wieder on



schlechter witz


----------



## 3lb4r70 (7. Juli 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> der ist der hammer grad hat er gesungen... Berlin, berlin wir fahren nach... ach ick wohn ja schon hier^^



vlt meinte er die Siegessäule,denn ich brauch 45min mit den öffentlichen bis ich da bin^^


----------



## Zodttd (7. Juli 2010)

Belgor schrieb:


> Mimimi Server Mimimi offline Mimimi Blizzard ist doof Mimimi 13€ Mimimi Abo kündigen Mimimi
> 
> 
> OMG Leute ... wann merkt ihr eigendlich das ihr süchtig seit nach dem Game? Geht raus und geht euch gemütlich ein Eis essen, oder macht was anderes. Wenn Blizz die Server nicht vernümpftig checken würde und dann plötzlich jeder Lags und ect hat, sind die Leute wieder am MIMIMI schreien. Seit froh das Blizz das ordentlich macht, damit wir in Zukunft das Spiel genießen können.
> ...




Hier hat Niemand was von 13€ oder Abo kündigen etc. gesagt.
Quote or didn´t happen und so.


----------



## Skald (7. Juli 2010)

Wattie schrieb:


> doch ist es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Gut was hätte der Herr den gern ? Onslaught,Kreator,Toxic Holocaust,Exicter,Destruction,Anthrax oder gar die ach so tollen slayer die gar nicht toll sind


----------



## Creepshôw (7. Juli 2010)

Die Wartungsarbeiten wurden auf ALLEN Realms verlängert :'(
Ich fasse es nicht...!
Genau wie letzte WOCHE!
Die bekommen es nicht gebacken! :'(


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDZSMrDVkC4
:-D


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

3lb4r70 schrieb:


> vlt meinte er die Siegessäule,denn ich brauch 45min mit den öffentlichen bis ich da bin^^




jut möglich brauch auch ca. 30 min von Spandau aus.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilentJay (7. Juli 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Oldschool Thrash ftw



Du willst Old School?
hier haste Old School:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9sg9XI7bYrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zodttd (7. Juli 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> jut möglich brauch auch ca. 30 min von Spandau aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich brauch ~6 Stunden von Köln aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3lb4r70 (7. Juli 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> jut möglich brauch auch ca. 30 min von Spandau aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie gesagt von Wartenberg (Hohenschönhausen) 45min^^


----------



## Thug (7. Juli 2010)

Belgor schrieb:


> Mimimi Server Mimimi offline Mimimi Blizzard ist doof Mimimi 13€ Mimimi Abo kündigen Mimimi
> 
> 
> OMG Leute ... wann merkt ihr eigendlich das ihr süchtig seit nach dem Game? Geht raus und geht euch gemütlich ein Eis essen, oder macht was anderes. Wenn Blizz die Server nicht vernümpftig checken würde und dann plötzlich jeder Lags und ect hat, sind die Leute wieder am MIMIMI schreien. Seit froh das Blizz das ordentlich macht, damit wir in Zukunft das Spiel genießen können.
> ...



mit wem redet er?

btw,  me is hans and u suck.


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Ich brauch ~6 Stunden von Köln aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




na jeht doch komm vorbei^^


----------



## Wattie (7. Juli 2010)

yeah Buddy Holly die Rampensau


----------



## cheekoh (7. Juli 2010)

also um noch mal nebenbei fix ein MIMIMI loszuwerden: so langsam könnten sie ja mal ne neue infor geben, überuhrzeit oder so...
maaaan ich hab auktionen am laufen xD


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Nach Berlin bräuchte ich 3-4Std mit der DB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das letzte WE im Juli bin ich da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skeletonlord (7. Juli 2010)

3lb4r70 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt von Wartenberg (Hohenschönhausen) 45min^^



me too.... ebenfalls von Wartenberg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3lb4r70 (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Nach Berlin bräuchte ich 3-4Std mit der DB
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dann haste ja schon alles verpasst^^


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

cheekoh schrieb:


> also um noch mal nebenbei fix ein MIMIMI loszuwerden: so langsam könnten sie ja mal ne neue infor geben, überuhrzeit oder so...
> maaaan ich hab auktionen am laufen xD



Ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber i.wie will nie jemand von mir was kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

cheekoh schrieb:


> also um noch mal nebenbei fix ein MIMIMI loszuwerden: so langsam könnten sie ja mal ne neue infor geben, überuhrzeit oder so...
> maaaan ich hab auktionen am laufen xD




hatte letztens nen ICC rnd für 20g erworben (war nich zufällig deins^^) 1min vor server down gebot abgegebn und server wieder ON war es meins!


----------



## Hexenjhoann (7. Juli 2010)

WM Song meiner Band - bitte keine Verbalattacken *fg*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ZURZYMWkE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 3lb4r70 (7. Juli 2010)

Skeletonlord schrieb:


> me too.... ebenfalls von Wartenberg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bin aber net aus der Siedlung Wartenberg^^


----------



## Moktheshock (7. Juli 2010)

cheekoh schrieb:


> also um noch mal nebenbei fix ein MIMIMI loszuwerden: so langsam könnten sie ja mal ne neue infor geben, überuhrzeit oder so...
> maaaan ich hab auktionen am laufen xD



xD ^^ erinnert mich an meinen kumpadre^^ hat gestern auch das ah voll gebombt um dann ganz geshockt zu merken das die server von 00-00uhr nen tag später down sind xD


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Nach Berlin bräuchte ich 3-4Std mit der DB
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wollen wir uns danach nen Hotelzimmer mieten? *wie frech


----------



## Tronnic² (7. Juli 2010)

Ich bin grad auf der Arbeit. Ich hoffe die server sind bis 4 uhr wieder on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3lb4r70 (7. Juli 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> wollen wir uns danach nen Hotelzimmer mieten? *wie frech



da musste ihr aber schon das Adlon bieten^^


----------



## ThaMinder (7. Juli 2010)

irgendwie is sogar hier mitlesen langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber immer noch besser als das zu tun was mein chef möchte ^^ lol


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> wollen wir uns danach nen Hotelzimmer mieten? *wie frech



Wird ja immer dreißter hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

Tut mir leid, penn bei nem Kumpel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann gehts Shoppeeeeeen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: genau, nur wenns nen Nobel-Hotel ist ^^


----------



## Cotraxis (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



auf welchem realm bist du denn ??


----------



## ThaMinder (7. Juli 2010)

andere frage: kann es sein dass 50% aller wow zocker echt arm sind?
wer kommt bitte auf die idee in nem forum leute anzubraten +lach+


----------



## Tronnic² (7. Juli 2010)

ThaMinder schrieb:


> irgendwie is sogar hier mitlesen langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du kannst wenigstens wärend der Arbeit am PC sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin Industriemechaniker, kommt sehr selten vor, das ich mal ne Zeichnung oder so am Pc anfertigen muss. Meistens nur schnell was ausdrucken und dann ist ende. Nur in der Mittagspause hab ich 20 min Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (7. Juli 2010)

Wie lange braucht man denn für so ein Lego-Video.


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

3lb4r70 schrieb:


> da musste ihr aber schon das Adlon bieten^^




und ich hab gehofft komme mit 30 euronen aus^^


----------



## 3lb4r70 (7. Juli 2010)

Cotraxis schrieb:


> auf welchem realm bist du denn ??



guck einfach auf ihre Signatur^^ da steht der Realm^^


----------



## Samaraner (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Froststoff gelten selten zum Stückpreis von 10 Gold weg, die Erfahrung macht jeder mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cotraxis (7. Juli 2010)

3lb4r70 schrieb:


> guck einfach auf ihre Signatur^^ da steht der Realm^^



*facepalm* sry nicht drauf geachtet ^^


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Cotraxis schrieb:


> auf welchem realm bist du denn ??



Die Ewige Wacht ^^


----------



## 3lb4r70 (7. Juli 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> und ich hab gehofft komme mit 30 euronen aus^^



ich glaub für das Geld zeigen die dir die Besenkammer^^


----------



## Hexenjhoann (7. Juli 2010)

> Wie lange braucht man denn für so ein Lego-Video.



Hat glaube ich ca. 2 Wochen gedauert - enormer Aufwand da jede Sequenz einzeln zu fotografieren ... ^^


----------



## Bodog (7. Juli 2010)

Finds richtig lustig, wie die Leute grad im offiziellem Forum abgehen!


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Wird ja immer dreißter hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja hab dein grinsen aufm foto falsch gewertet... ne scherz muss ja auch mal sein.


----------



## Yoh (7. Juli 2010)

*Gäääähhhn* Ich geh mir jetzt nochmal nen Kaffee holen. Hoffentlich sind die Server dan on ich schlaf gleich ein ... und wen das passiert wache ich nimma auf heute ._.


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> naja hab dein grinsen aufm foto falsch gewertet... ne scherz muss ja auch mal sein.



Toll bei mir inner Gilde haben sie sich bei meinem alten Foto beschwert, ich soll doch mal grinsen und jetzt wird das Grinsen falsch gedeutet ^^

was mach ich denn falsch? *lach*


----------



## SilentJay (7. Juli 2010)

Bodog schrieb:


> Finds richtig lustig, wie die Leute grad im offiziellem Forum abgehen!



gib ma Link...mir is langweilig


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Juli 2010)

Ich hab meine Freizeit genutzt und hab mich gleich 3x blitzen lassen und bin geladen bis zu den Haarspitzen...grrr

Muss ich eigentlich das dreifache bezahlen, wenn im Abstand von 50 Metern drei Blitzer stehen? Erlaubte Geschwindigkeit: 100.. gefahren: 103 ... und 3x geblitzt. Ich hasse diese Abzocker.


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

3lb4r70 schrieb:


> ich glaub für das Geld zeigen die dir die Besenkammer^^




naja also Boris Becker hatte ja bekanntermaßen spass in selbiger!?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cotraxis (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Toll bei mir inner Gilde haben sie sich bei meinem alten Foto beschwert, ich soll doch mal grinsen und jetzt wird das Grinsen falsch gedeutet ^^
> 
> was mach ich denn falsch? *lach*



das is weniger das grinsen ^^ ich glaube eher er deutet dein grinsen mit dem rest von dienem gesicht was ganz gut aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bodog (7. Juli 2010)

SilentJay schrieb:


> gib ma Link...mir is langweilig



http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13816898910&sid=3&pageNo=26

Jede 10 Sekunden kommt eine Seite dazu!


----------



## solDárknèzz (7. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Freizeit genutzt und hab mich gleich 3x blitzen lassen und bin geladen bis zu den Haarspitzen...grrr
> 
> Muss ich eigentlich das dreifache bezahlen, wenn im Abstand von 50 Metern drei Blitzer stehen? Erlaubte Geschwindigkeit: 100.. gefahren: 103 ... und 3x geblitzt. Ich hasse diese Abzocker.



Wenns wirklich so wär müsstest du nix zahlen wegen Toleranz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Freizeit genutzt und hab mich gleich 3x blitzen lassen und bin geladen bis zu den Haarspitzen...grrr
> 
> Muss ich eigentlich das dreifache bezahlen, wenn im Abstand von 50 Metern drei Blitzer stehen? Erlaubte Geschwindigkeit: 100.. gefahren: 103 ... und 3x geblitzt. Ich hasse diese Abzocker.




wtf dich haben se ja richtig übern leisten gezogen!


----------



## 3lb4r70 (7. Juli 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> naja also Boris Becker hatte ja bekanntermaßen spass in selbiger!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm,weißt schon was danach passierte^^ Samenraub usw^^


----------



## SilentJay (7. Juli 2010)

Bodog schrieb:


> http://forums.wow-eu...sid=3&pageNo=26
> 
> Jede 10 Sekunden kommt eine Seite dazu!



Danke^^


----------



## Moktheshock (7. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Freizeit genutzt und hab mich gleich 3x blitzen lassen und bin geladen bis zu den Haarspitzen...grrr
> 
> Muss ich eigentlich das dreifache bezahlen, wenn im Abstand von 50 Metern drei Blitzer stehen? Erlaubte Geschwindigkeit: 100.. gefahren: 103 ... und 3x geblitzt. Ich hasse diese Abzocker.



hast doch 10% kulanz^^ glaub da kommt nichts^^ bin letzthin(6 wochen her) auch geblitzert worden bis heut noch kein bescheid^^


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

Cotraxis schrieb:


> das is weniger das grinsen ^^ ich glaube eher er deutet dein grinsen mit dem rest von dienem gesicht was ganz gut aussieht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nene war schon speziell auf das "dreckige" grinsen bezogen... egal wir kommen vom Thema ab... pöses Blizzard pöse!


----------



## aufgeraucht (7. Juli 2010)

3lb4r70 schrieb:


> vlt meinte er die Siegessäule,denn ich brauch 45min mit den öffentlichen bis ich da bin^^






Knallkörper schrieb:


> jut möglich brauch auch ca. 30 min von Spandau aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na auf gehts, bei mir sind es 50 Minuten!
Aber Siegessäule ist ein bissel lahm. Ne große Steinsäule und drölfmillionen Autos drumherum.


----------



## Cotraxis (7. Juli 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> nene war schon speziell auf das "dreckige" grinsen bezogen... egal wir kommen vom Thema ab... pöses Blizzard pöse!



nu mal nicht feige vom thema ablenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metera (7. Juli 2010)

Bodog schrieb:


> http://forums.wow-eu...sid=3&pageNo=26
> 
> Jede 10 Sekunden kommt eine Seite dazu!



Langeweile muss man haben^^


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> nene war schon speziell auf das "dreckige" grinsen bezogen... egal wir kommen vom Thema ab... pöses Blizzard pöse!



Dreckige Grinsen? oO ohman ich sollte besser aufpassen, was für Fotos ich mache xD


----------



## 3lb4r70 (7. Juli 2010)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Na auf gehts, bei mir sind es 50 Minuten!
> Aber Siegessäule ist ein bissel lahm. Ne große Steinsäule und drölfmillionen Autos drumherum.



joa man muss immer den autos ausweichen-.- da kommt keine stimmung fürs gucken auf^^


----------



## Bodog (7. Juli 2010)

metera schrieb:


> Langeweile muss man haben^^



Ich glaubs nichtmal, sind eigentlich die Leute die sich aufregen, sie wollen einen Tag gutgeschrieben haben.
Ich kann gerne mal ne Liste posten, wann der letze Tag gutgeschrieben worden ist.... (09/06)


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Na auf gehts, bei mir sind es 50 Minuten!
> Aber Siegessäule ist ein bissel lahm. Ne große Steinsäule und drölfmillionen Autos drumherum.




auf dächern rumhüpfen und jubeln ist doch witzig...


----------



## DasSerum (7. Juli 2010)

Serverwartungsarbeiten dauern mal wieder länger??  ^^

na dann her mit dem zeugs 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTSEQPgGieQ
schöne grüße aus dem sonnigen hohen Norden ^^


----------



## Hasse (7. Juli 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> hast doch 10% kulanz^^ glaub da kommt nichts^^ bin letzthin(6 wochen her) auch geblitzert worden bis heut noch kein bescheid^^



Nee sind nur 3 % aber mit 103 k/mh wirst doch nicht geblitzt....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde auch, das die Straßenverkehrsordnung meinen Fahrstil behindert^^


----------



## metera (7. Juli 2010)

Bodog schrieb:


> Ich glaubs nichtmal, sind eigentlich die Leute die sich aufregen, sie wollen einen Tag gutgeschrieben haben.
> Ich kann gerne mal ne Liste posten, wann der letze Tag gutgeschrieben worden ist.... (09/06)


man kanns auch echt übertreiben.. wenn mal bisschen länger wartung ist drehen alle gelich durch :O ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (7. Juli 2010)

3lb4r70 schrieb:


> joa man muss immer den autos ausweichen-.- da kommt keine stimmung fürs gucken auf^^



Naja, möglicherweise bin ich nicht aufm letzten Stand. Autofreie Zone fürs Public Viewing? Hätte vielleicht mal paar Seiten zurückblättern sollen, um zu lesen, worum es überhaupt geht ;-)


----------



## Avolus (7. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Freizeit genutzt und hab mich gleich 3x blitzen lassen und bin geladen bis zu den Haarspitzen...grrr
> 
> Muss ich eigentlich das dreifache bezahlen, wenn im Abstand von 50 Metern drei Blitzer stehen? Erlaubte Geschwindigkeit: 100.. gefahren: 103 ... und 3x geblitzt. Ich hasse diese Abzocker.



Soweit ich weiß sind 3 km/h in der Toleranz.
Das verhindert aber nicht das Auslösen eines Blitzers.
Zudem muss die Geschwindigkeitsmessung des Blitzers nicht exakt mit der Geschwindigkeit auf deinem Tacho überein stimmen.
Siehste ja dann, wenn die Post kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Outi (7. Juli 2010)

Och passt doch zum guten Wetter =) Bekommen die ganzen Süchtis auch mal bisserl Sonne ab^^ xD


----------



## Islanzadiy (7. Juli 2010)

Thug schrieb:


> pic sehe ich keins, vom alter her passt frau. foto bitte nachreichen, danke.



so da bitte schön


----------



## cheekoh (7. Juli 2010)

naja dann geh ich jetzt mal abwaschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissi3384 (7. Juli 2010)

12:33 UND ES GESCHIET NICHTS.

Hab echt keine Lust mehr. Heute ist so ein Tag an dem ich am liebsten meinen Account kündigen möchte.


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

cheekoh schrieb:


> naja dann geh ich jetzt mal abwaschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mom warte 10stunden und ich bin da und helf dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Islanzadiy schrieb:


> so da bitte schön



DAS ist mal tierisch sympathisch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skald (7. Juli 2010)

im WoW forum haben die nen ts gepostet bin echt versucht da rein zu gehen;>


----------



## merc91 (7. Juli 2010)

SCHLAND OH SCHLAND!!!!! =)

seid ihr alle (außer diese mimimi fußball blöd flamer a la tikume) auch schon so aufgeregt? =)


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Dreckige Grinsen? oO ohman ich sollte besser aufpassen, was für Fotos ich mache xD




näää lass ruhig drinnen, aber nächste mal kannste ruhig nen Sombrero tragen...


----------



## Detela (7. Juli 2010)

Chrissi3384 schrieb:


> 12:33 UND ES GESCHIET NICHTS.
> 
> Hab echt keine Lust mehr. Heute ist so ein Tag an dem ich am liebsten meinen Account kündigen möchte.



/sign -.- heute schulfrei da möchte man bischen in ruhe zocken ey, aber neeeein -.-


----------



## Cotraxis (7. Juli 2010)

Chrissi3384 schrieb:


> 12:33 UND ES GESCHIET NICHTS.
> 
> Hab echt keine Lust mehr. Heute ist so ein Tag an dem ich am liebsten meinen Account kündigen möchte.



winke winke tinky chrissi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThaMinder (7. Juli 2010)

ey leutet jetzt postet doch ned alle eure gesichter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst muss ich fotos von meinem sohn hier auch noch posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol


----------



## Moktheshock (7. Juli 2010)

Hasse schrieb:


> Nee sind nur 3 % aber mit 103 k/mh wirst doch nicht geblitzt....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jetzt echt nur 3^^ omg gut zu wissen ich bin immer von 10% aus gegangen^^ na dann nie mehr mit 75 ^^ aufe stadt zu xD


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> näää lass ruhig drinnen, aber nächste mal kannste ruhig nen Sombrero tragen...



Besitz ich nich, schickst du mir einen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Skald? Ich würd höchstens auf ein TS gehen, das hier gepostet wird ^^


----------



## Zodttd (7. Juli 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> im WoW forum haben die nen ts gepostet bin echt versucht da rein zu gehen;>



Ich bin drin, die spielen irgendein sinnlosen Spiel.


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

Detela schrieb:


> /sign -.- heute schulfrei da möchte man bischen in ruhe zocken ey, aber neeeein -.-




dann lern doch nen bissl?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3lb4r70 (7. Juli 2010)

mal was lustiges^^ (btw hab n 100er ts2 Server^^)

<Vnecca> Ey ich hab jetzt festgestellt das wir in Erdkunde nie was gelernt haben.Zwiebel:Ja das stimmt schon.<Vnecca> was is die Haputstadt von Norwegen?<Zwiebel> Oslo?<Vnecca> Jo und von Italien?<Zwiebel> Rom. jetzt bin ich dran. Haputstadt von Portugal?<Vnecca> Lissabon<Zwiebel> WoW.<Vnecca> Bei der Allianz Eisenschmiede und Sturmwind. Bei der Horde Orgrimmar und Unterstadt.<Zwiebel> HÄ??!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2010)

Chrissi3384 schrieb:


> 12:33 UND ES GESCHIET NICHTS.
> 
> Hab echt keine Lust mehr. Heute ist so ein Tag an dem ich am liebsten meinen Account kündigen möchte.



Nur zu wird dich keiner dran hindern. Mensch Kinder ihr wisst doch, dass ein Addon ansteht und es war auch mehr oder weniger klar das die Wartungsarbeiten mal 3-4 Stunden länger gehen könnten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (7. Juli 2010)

Wird ja echt Zeit das sie euch die Server wieder geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skald (7. Juli 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Ich bin drin, die spielen irgendein sinnlosen Spiel.




Reden wir vom gleichen ts ?


----------



## Detela (7. Juli 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> dann lern doch nen bissl?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LERNEN?! Es ist doch schulfrei?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und auserdem steh ich eh überall alles 3und höher und zeugnisse sind eh schon geschrieben also^^

edti: ok mathe 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

( Dx


----------



## Cotraxis (7. Juli 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Wird ja echt Zeit das sie euch die Server wieder geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ein buffi-suchti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie niedlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meredith willst den als haustier ???


----------



## Ghazemeister (7. Juli 2010)

Ja wird es!^^


----------



## n1k3 (7. Juli 2010)

Wenn dei Server wieder on sind ist eh alles wieder vergeben und vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thug (7. Juli 2010)

n1k3 schrieb:


> Wenn dei Server wieder on sind ist eh alles wieder vergeben und vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



this!


----------



## SilentJay (7. Juli 2010)

merc91 schrieb:


> SCHLAND OH SCHLAND!!!!! =)
> 
> seid ihr alle (außer diese mimimi fußball blöd flamer a la tikume) auch schon so aufgeregt? =)



Ich hab nichts gegen Fussball.
Aber "Schland"? WTF
Für diese Unsitte gehört man gekreuzigt!
Dieses Schöne Land heißt immer noch Deutschland, diese hirnverbrannte, unsägliche Popkultur voller Analphabenten
und Freizeit-Legastheniker gehört geschlossen in Therapie.


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Cotraxis schrieb:


> ein buffi-suchti
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jaaaa ein Haustier <3 und dann noch SO eins, unbedingt!^^


----------



## metera (7. Juli 2010)

Detela schrieb:


> /sign -.- heute schulfrei da möchte man bischen in ruhe zocken ey, aber neeeein -.-



Schulfrei an einem mittwoch ist immer ungünstig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (7. Juli 2010)

kanns sein das Firun n buffed moderator is?o.Ô


----------



## dlsimone (7. Juli 2010)

Outi schrieb:


> Och passt doch zum guten Wetter =) Bekommen die ganzen Süchtis auch mal bisserl Sonne ab^^ xD




wohl nicht wenn die nur vorm pc hocken in der hoffnung die server gehen wieder on


----------



## Cotraxis (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Jaaaa ein Haustier <3 und dann noch SO eins, unbedingt!^^



ok er/sie/es gehört dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (7. Juli 2010)

Ich geh mal nen Kaffe Trinken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Detela (7. Juli 2010)

metera schrieb:


> Schulfrei an einem mittwoch ist immer ungünstig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie wahr, wir wahr =D
viel schlimmer wär schulfrei an einem samstag o.o


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2010)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> kanns sein das Firun n buffed moderator is?o.Ô



Hmm, oder doch ein Illuminat !? 

Man weiß es nicht, müssen ma Aiman Abdudahlla hinschicken .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (7. Juli 2010)

cheekoh schrieb:


> naja dann geh ich jetzt mal abwaschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Klingt spannend. Werd ich auch mal machen, wenn die nächste Wolke sich vor die Sonne schiebt. Dann müsste ich noch den Grill saubermachen, Getränke kaltstellen, Champignons putzen, Käsewürfel schnitzen, Grillspieße vorbereiten.... ach, ich rieche Anstrengung. Und das gilt es im Urlaub zu vermeiden. Hab mir gestern schon drei Stunden vorm Gropius-Bau die Beine in den Bauch gestanden um dann weitere zwei Stunden in der Ausstellung rumzuschlendern. Ich warte die übernächste Wolke ab.


----------



## QMaster30 (7. Juli 2010)

Also ich find das mit dem "Schland" auch äußerst dämlich.


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Cotraxis schrieb:


> ok er/sie/es gehört dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es, eindeutig, es! *Leine raushol* kooooom putt,putt, koooom, putt!

Jetzt brauch ich nurnoch nen gescheiten namen.


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

ist irgendwer noch auf "Eisige Wacht" ?


----------



## Cotraxis (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Es, eindeutig, es! *Leine raushol* kooooom putt,putt, koooom, putt!
> 
> Jetzt brauch ich nurnoch nen gescheiten namen.



fehlt dir dann nur noch ein Zam haustier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taldi (7. Juli 2010)

hmm.. grml sever gehn immer noch net und ich war scon 3 h aufer Terasse und hab gelesen naja geh ich eben weiter lesen bis später ^^


----------



## Malakor27 (7. Juli 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Ich bin drin, die spielen irgendein sinnlosen Spiel.


wie jetzt ich dachte die wow Server sind down^^


----------



## Nvs (7. Juli 2010)

wenn "Eisige Wacht" on ist dann bin ich da gleich drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowoo (7. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> ist irgendwer noch auf "Eisige Wacht" ?



Eisige Wacht? oO


----------



## QMaster30 (7. Juli 2010)

Ob es heute Abend Leute gibt, welche raiden werden? Ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen. Und ich bin wahrlich kein fussballfan.


----------



## lagg3r (7. Juli 2010)

cheekoh schrieb:


> naja dann geh ich jetzt mal abwaschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe gerade fertig. Jetzt noch Kind füttern. Und dann hoffen das die Server wieder gehen.


----------



## Taldi (7. Juli 2010)

hmm.. grml sever gehn immer noch net und ich war scon 3 h aufer Terasse und hab gelesen naja geh ich eben weiter lesen bis später ^^


----------



## Chrissi3384 (7. Juli 2010)

dlsimone schrieb:


> wohl nicht wenn die nur vorm pc hocken in der hoffnung die server gehen wieder on



Sagte er, und saß am Computer


----------



## Pusillin (7. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal fragen, worauf ihr ausweicht, wenn WoW für euch nicht spielbar ist.
Andere Computerspiele? Internetseiten? Etwas Sportliches? Anderes im Reallife?
Vielleicht fällt euch noch was ein, schreibt es einfach hier rein.

Also zu mir:
Wenn ich WoW nicht spielen kann bzw. will spiele ich oft CSS oder
treibe mich in Foren, im Internet (z.B auf Youtube) rum.
Ansonsten gucke ich Fernsehen (Fußball heute) oder
bereite mir etwas Leckeres zu.

/edit: Steamserver sind überlastet, war wohl nicht der einzige mit der Idee auf CSS auszuweichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phenyl19 (7. Juli 2010)

Kaffee holen und warten...da hat man mal früher frei....-.-


----------



## schaminos (7. Juli 2010)

hi ! könnt ihr euch bei wowo einloggen??


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Eisige Wacht? oO




Ja bitte sie wünschen?!


----------



## Chrissi3384 (7. Juli 2010)

NEIN


----------



## Chrissi3384 (7. Juli 2010)

schaminos schrieb:


> hi ! könnt ihr euch bei wowo einloggen??



NEIN!!


----------



## QMaster30 (7. Juli 2010)

wo? wo?


----------



## Aquapainter (7. Juli 2010)

Versuchs doch einfach: NEIN geht nicht...


----------



## KinayFeelwood (7. Juli 2010)

mich ist langweilig :O


----------



## normansky (7. Juli 2010)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Ansonsten gucke ich Fernsehen (Fußball heute) ...



Nun weisst du auch warum die Franzmänner von Vivendi unsere Realms so lange warten lassen...^^


----------



## LouisVanGeest (7. Juli 2010)

QMaster30 schrieb:


> Also ich find das mit dem "Schland" auch äußerst dämlich.



ja genau schalalalalalala is besser





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RabUaFGsJ8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Suenami (7. Juli 2010)

> Aber "Schland"? WTF
> Für diese Unsitte gehört man gekreuzigt!
> Dieses Schöne Land heißt immer noch Deutschland, diese hirnverbrannte, unsägliche Popkultur voller Analphabenten
> und Freizeit-Legastheniker gehört geschlossen in Therapie.



Danke, endlich mal jemand, der das auch so sieht wie ich. Finds ganz furchtbar, könnt mich stundenlang drüber aufregen und weigere mich, das auch nur ansatzweise cool zu finden und jeder, der das in meiner Gegenwart sagt, wird halt so lang zugelabert, bis er so genervt ist, dass er es nie wieder sagen möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schland....boah furchtbar! WAS soll das? Hört sich einfach an als würde ma als Fan seinem eigenen Klischee entsprechen, dass man sich so dicht gesoffen hat, dass man nicht mal mehr sein eigenes Land richtig aussprechen kann...


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> Ja bitte sie wünschen?!



ich kenn nur "die ewige wacht" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissi3384 (7. Juli 2010)

schaminos schrieb:


> hi ! könnt ihr euch bei wowo einloggen??



Was eine Frage.!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowoo (7. Juli 2010)

mich auch


----------



## chefteri (7. Juli 2010)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich wollte mal fragen, worauf ihr ausweicht, wenn WoW für euch nicht spielbar ist.
> Andere Computerspiele? Internetseiten? Etwas Sportliches? Anderes im Reallife?
> Vielleicht fällt euch noch was ein, schreibt es einfach hier rein.
> ...



Man darf natürlich auch nach drausen gehen , in so einem super Wetter ; )
Mich störts nicht , da ich sowiso am Arbeiten bin . 
mfg Chefteri


----------



## Turgot (7. Juli 2010)

Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6c97b7uCBY


----------



## Chrissi3384 (7. Juli 2010)

Wo wir schonnmal beim sinnlos posten sind

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Pa8YEyoNVg


Ich find HAMMER


----------



## turalya (7. Juli 2010)

Sommerferien und die Server sind weg =(

ich chatte und gehe jetzt frühstücken dann einkaufen etc =D


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> ich kenn nur "die ewige wacht"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




bin da noch nicht solange und irgendwie hat sich das bei mir so eingebrannt das ich "Eisige" (steinigt ihn) dazu sage!


----------



## vivamami (7. Juli 2010)

Ja die Wartungsarbeiten...

klaro die müssen sein,aber ich finde das es ned O.K. is das dies immer den ganzen Tag sein muß.Das kommt hier in letzter Zeit nämlich öfters vor,schließlich bezahlen wir ja auch genug,und ned fürs Kaffee trinken.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2010)

Chrissi3384 schrieb:


> Wo wir schonnmal beim sinnlos posten sind
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=8Pa8YEyoNVg
> 
> ...



Wie kann man nur solch eine sinnlose und peinliche Sendung drehen. Ich verstehe es nicht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chefteri (7. Juli 2010)

turalya schrieb:


> Sommerferien und die Server sind weg =(
> 
> ich chatte und gehe jetzt frühstücken dann einkaufen etc =D



Kommt da einer aus der Schweiz? Da haben wir ja auch schon Ferien ; - D Ausser man arbeitet , so wie ich : P


----------



## schneemaus (7. Juli 2010)

Also bei so nem Wetter mit meinem Hund erstmal ne Weile raus, im Moment ist die Temperatur ja angenehm.

Ansonsten, wenn's regnen würde oder extrem heiß wäre... Tu ich entweder was in der Wohnung, aufräumen etc., oder, wenn nix zu tun ist, spiel ich Klavier, les ein Buch, spiel DS oder Age of Mythology, wenn ich da mal Lust drauf hab. Heut Abend kommt ja sowieso Fußball, aber ansonsten kann man sich abends auch anders die Zeit vertreiben, und wenn ich nochmal mim Hund raus geh laufen.. Vorrausgesetzt, es ist unter der Woche und Freunde haben keine Zeit wegen Arbeit oder ein paar noch Schule. Wenn mich ganz der Teufel reitet, fahr ich zu meiner Mutter, koch mit ihr zusammen was Leckeres, zieh mir mit ihr nen Film aus der Videothek rein und penn bei ihr. Kommt nicht sooo häufig vor, aber ab und zu schon ^^


----------



## Pitysplash (7. Juli 2010)

Endlich mal Zeit zu duschen, juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, im Ernst, heute werd ich etwas RoM zocken und dann Fußball gucken!+

(SCHLAAAAAAAAAAND)


----------



## aufgeraucht (7. Juli 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin drin, die spielen irgendein sinnlosen Spiel





Malakor27 schrieb:


> wie jetzt ich dachte die wow Server sind down^^







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Grad schaute die Friseurin von unten hoch und fragte, warum ich so lache. Na erklär das mal jemandem. Der war gut.


----------



## Chrissi3384 (7. Juli 2010)

Chrissi3384 schrieb:


> Wo wir schonnmal beim sinnlos posten sind
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=8Pa8YEyoNVg
> 
> ...



Noch eins zum lachen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SohMW2aa9IQ


----------



## turalya (7. Juli 2010)

chefteri schrieb:


> Kommt da einer aus der Schweiz? Da haben wir ja auch schon Ferien ; - D Ausser man arbeitet , so wie ich : P



Österreich =D


----------



## Nvs (7. Juli 2010)

Chrissi3384 schrieb:


> Wo wir schonnmal beim sinnlos posten sind
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=8Pa8YEyoNVg
> 
> ...



DAS ist noch viel geiler !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ8Gri6qWf4


----------



## SilentJay (7. Juli 2010)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Grad schaute die Friseurin von unten hoch und fragte, warum ich so lache. Na erklär das mal jemandem. Der war gut.



EPIC!
Ich lach mich schlapp...
Meine Friseurin schaut immer nur von hinten durch den Spiegel oder von oben herab...


----------



## ~Saphyra~ (7. Juli 2010)

Da is man nur mal kurz essen machen und schon sinds wieder 3 seiten mehr... *Mittagessen hinstell*

Schmecken lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chefteri (7. Juli 2010)

turalya schrieb:


> Österreich =D



Achso , wusst ich gar nicht , das die gleich wie wir in der schönen Schweiz ferien haben ^^ : D

mfg chefteri


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2010)

Nvs schrieb:


> DAS ist noch viel geiler !!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh mein Gott, peinlicher gehts nimmer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cotraxis (7. Juli 2010)

~Saphyra~ schrieb:


> Da is man nur mal kurz essen machen und schon sinds wieder 3 seiten mehr... *Mittagessen hinstell*
> 
> Schmecken lassen
> 
> ...



tja den letzten beissen die hunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolfracht (7. Juli 2010)

Schade, wiedermal down, fragt sich nur warum. Es steht doch kein Patch an?


----------



## Chaosfox (7. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmdVUfLjDq0

Das müsst ihr euch reinziehen ^^


----------



## Chrissi3384 (7. Juli 2010)

Nvs schrieb:


> DAS ist noch viel geiler !!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Selima (7. Juli 2010)

Hoi, 
bin eben erst nach haus gekommen und server sind immer noch wech?
Gibts schon ne ungefähre Info oder nur das was im Screeen steht?
Grüßchen


----------



## Hexenjhoann (7. Juli 2010)

Mir ist laaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig .....


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

Selima schrieb:


> Hoi,
> bin eben erst nach haus gekommen und server sind immer noch wech?
> Gibts schon ne ungefähre Info oder nur das was im Screeen steht?
> Grüßchen




du bist so schlau wie wir!


----------



## SilentJay (7. Juli 2010)

Selima schrieb:


> Hoi,
> bin eben erst nach haus gekommen und server sind immer noch wech?
> Gibts schon ne ungefähre Info oder nur das was im Screeen steht?
> Grüßchen



we all know nothing more than anything new


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

SilentJay schrieb:


> we all know nothing more than anything new




so kann man es auch sagen^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2010)

Hier gegen die Langweilie http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aastxZvEM64&feature=related

Ich glaube, die Leute bei RTL sind alle besoffen.


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

SilentJay schrieb:


> we all know nothing more than anything new




so kann man es auch sagen^^


----------



## 3lb4r70 (7. Juli 2010)

letzte Woche war der Spitzenwert von Lesern 1,3k^^


----------



## QMaster30 (7. Juli 2010)

Bei dem Spaghettivideo: Der hat noch herrlich die Socken an. Das sieht nich aus. :-)


----------



## derwit (7. Juli 2010)

so meinereiner hat sich mal registriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 1er mehr der sein "senf" dazu gibt ... ^^


----------



## Chrissi3384 (7. Juli 2010)

Chaosfox schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=FmdVUfLjDq0
> 
> Das müsst ihr euch reinziehen ^^




Nüsse stutzen muss. HAHAHA der wahr wirklich gut


----------



## Malakor27 (7. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dEnjMHWTyGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ...SKIP... (7. Juli 2010)

wolfracht schrieb:


> Schade, wiedermal down, fragt sich nur warum. Es steht doch kein Patch an?




warscheinlich hardware updaten wegen cata =)


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (7. Juli 2010)

also wenn ich net zocke bin ich entweder arbeiten schlafen kacken^^ oder bei freundin und freunden.
Heute abend z.b. berlin fan meile fussball schauen und saufen da ich urlaub habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja und danach mit freundin ihr wisst schon^^


----------



## Aquapainter (7. Juli 2010)

Hexenjhoann schrieb:


> Mir ist laaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig .....



Dann geh essen oder hau Dich ins Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neragon (7. Juli 2010)

Mein serveer is on yeah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugdil (7. Juli 2010)

Blackrock ist on.

Ugdil


----------



## Chrissi3384 (7. Juli 2010)

ES GEHT WIDER. JUHUHHUHHU


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2010)

Malakor27 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



süüüüüüüüüüüß <3


----------



## Selima (7. Juli 2010)

Rexxar auch on, bb liebe Freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Venthrax (7. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OOS-NZwagiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




So siehts aus =)


----------



## Bodog (7. Juli 2010)

tja das sind se online ;D


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Die ewige wacht ist ooooon ^^^aber ich bleib noch hier bei euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilentJay (7. Juli 2010)

Super...WoW läuft wieder...dann kann ich ja endlich ins Fitnessstudio gehen und 3 Stundenlang stemmen XD


----------



## metera (7. Juli 2010)

lol, ich komm wieder rein, auch auf die server die 24h off sein sollten O.o


----------



## Pitysplash (7. Juli 2010)

Nora/Vince/Casjo schrieb:


> saufen da ich urlaub habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Im vollsuff nach Hause torkeln um ihre Haare beim Kotzen zu halten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (7. Juli 2010)

SilentJay schrieb:


> EPIC!
> Ich lach mich schlapp...
> Meine Friseurin schaut immer nur von hinten durch den Spiegel oder von oben herab...


*Räusper* So beim zweiten durchlesen in der Tat missverständlich.
(ne ne, ich sitze auf der Dachterrasse und sie stand unten vor ihrem Laden..... Die Perspektive erscheint einem so selbstverständlich nach vier Wochen WM-Gammel-Urlaub und gefühlten 70% der Zeit ausserhalb der Wohnung auf dem Dach)


----------



## Anonymus299 (7. Juli 2010)

XD genau wenn ich nach Hause komme gehen die wieder on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (7. Juli 2010)

RICHTISCH!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaosfox (7. Juli 2010)

Sever sind wieder on !!!!


----------



## Littletall (7. Juli 2010)

Falls ich WoW nicht spielen kann, obwohl ich es geplant hatte, weiche ich meistens darauf auf, an einer meiner Konsolen zu spielen. Im Moment ist das die Wii.

Da es aber an gewissen Tagen doch etwas heiß ist für die Wii, spiele ich auch gern am Emulator.


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Die ewige wacht ist ooooon ^^^aber ich bleib noch hier bei euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




biste Allianz oder Horde?


----------



## ...SKIP... (7. Juli 2010)

omfg die blizzard server sind off o.O was soll ich nur tun es gibt nichts anderes auf der erde als WoW ..

MfG SkipX ;D

neeeiinn das ist kein sarkasmus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwit (7. Juli 2010)

war ja klar - ich darf gleich arbeiten und die server gehen on -.-


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> biste Allianz oder Horde?



sowohl als auch ^^ allerdings is mein hordi erst lv 11 oder so xD


----------



## ~Saphyra~ (7. Juli 2010)

Alex is wieder da =D Mensch da schmeckt das essen gleich viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## koolt (7. Juli 2010)

Oh man mein Server soll wieder on gehn, noch 11 Stunden ~.~
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYigC49tnh8
Gibts sowas auch bei uns? Dann würd ich aus Frust solange ein paar Erdmännchen platzen lassen...


----------



## Cyryna (7. Juli 2010)

Ich bin dann normalerweise mit Freunden unterwegs, vor allem bei so schönem Wetter. Heute aber mal nicht da ich theorie-prüfung hab.... bäääh

Und wenn mal nichts geht spiel ich meistens 1,2 runden MW2, rege mich gefplegt auf, lass es wieder sein und versuche was anderes zu machen.


Heut Abend gibt es selbstverständlich dann Fußball


----------



## Aggropip (7. Juli 2010)

.... alles was der spiele Schrank her gibt.


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

metera schrieb:


> lol, ich komm wieder rein, auch auf die server die 24h off sein sollten O.o




probierste liebenswürziger weise mal Wrathbringer aus (mainserver und so) sitze grad auf arbeit wäre echt super von dir?!


----------



## Tamîkus (7. Juli 2010)

bin um 8 aufgestanden ma sehene ich war einkaufen müll wegbringen garaghe aufräumen und da wars auch scho 10 ^^

nu sitz ich so rum und zocke alte ps1 spiele wie silen bomber oder auf ps2 hitman bis die server wieder on sind


----------



## Aquapainter (7. Juli 2010)

*Jaaaaaaaaaa!!! mein neuer PC ist endlich da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vincent V. (7. Juli 2010)

Freibad und heut abend SCHLAAAAAAAAAND


----------



## dlsimone (7. Juli 2010)

Malygos ist on


----------



## koolt (7. Juli 2010)

OMG NIE NIE NIE geht Frostwolf, dann trans ich auf Mannoroth und jetzt geht Frostwolf aber Mannoroth nicht -.- WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Gleich kommen bestimmt die Flames:

"AHHH mein Server ist schon on, ich dachte der is 24h off mimimimim"^^


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

kann irgendwer wenn er so nett sein sollte mir sagen ob Wrathbringer geht?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2010)

In Hamburg sind auch schon Ferien. *freu*

Werde gleich erstmal wat Einkaufen gehen und danach ein wenig Bad Company 2 spielen oder FIFA10. Heute Abend dann zum Public Viewing. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (7. Juli 2010)

Server on?! Fast ein bissel schade. Ist so unterhaltsam hier. Und WoW kommt einfach nicht gegen Sommer, Sonne und draußen sitzen an. Naja, habt Spaß! Bis nächsten Mittwoch (dann wieder vom Schreibtisch aus, nach vier Wochen Urlaub. Ein hartes Brot.)


----------



## SilentJay (7. Juli 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> kann irgendwer wenn er so nett sein sollte mir sagen ob Wrathbringer geht?



Ich kann zumindest n Char drauf erstellen....


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

SilentJay schrieb:


> Ich kann zumindest n Char drauf erstellen....




na dann geh ich mal von aus das es funzen wird wenn ich nach hause komme... dank dir.


----------



## wowoo (7. Juli 2010)

Seht euch das mal an, beim Login kann man jetzt gleich zwischen Testrealm und normal Acc wählen.

http://filebeam.com/...4ec0af58d66.jpg


----------



## Schiimon (7. Juli 2010)

wowoo schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch so ein Fester beim Login bekommen wo man den Account auswählen muss??
> 
> http://filebeam.com/...4ec0af58d66.jpg



jo, neben dem normalen wird im moment der ptr account angezeigt, also keine sorge ^^


----------



## wowking (7. Juli 2010)

ja das is wenn du ein testaccount hast, da musst auswählen auf welchen du einloggen willst is doch klar.


----------



## Feltor (7. Juli 2010)

Ja weil ich 2 Accs hab...


----------



## Lokibu (7. Juli 2010)

Also Loginserver ist da, aber der Spielserver anscheinend bei mir noch nicht.. Komme noch in die Entwicklung rein.. und nein er ist nicht aufgelistet


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

wowoo schrieb:


> Seht euch das mal an, beim Login kann man jetzt gleich zwischen Testrealm und normal Acc wählen.
> 
> http://filebeam.com/...4ec0af58d66.jpg




jo durch meine extra acc für 3fach ep im moment schon!


----------



## Feltor (7. Juli 2010)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Also Loginserver ist da, aber der Spielserver anscheinend bei mir noch nicht.. Komme noch in die Entwicklung rein.. und nein er ist nicht aufgelistet



Bei mir das sebe..

Login funtzt aber noch keine Server in der Liste-.-


----------



## wowoo (7. Juli 2010)

Dachte ich mir schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is aber neu oder?


----------



## IchHabeConnection (7. Juli 2010)

an den See chillen, paar mädels aufreißen und dann SCHLAND!!


Schland gewinnt + 	gewinnt nicht -


----------



## meîsterjägerwow (7. Juli 2010)

gewinnt nicht


----------



## Kafka (7. Juli 2010)

Hier mal was lustiges^^
http://www.buffed.de/buffed/news/15378/buffed-Premium-Ab-sofort-keine-Werbebanner-mehr-auf-www-buffed-de (Kommentare beachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ach ja und + schland gewinnt und macht im Finale Oranie platt


----------



## Röhrrich (7. Juli 2010)

laut realmstatus sind alle server wieder off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiefa (7. Juli 2010)

ich kam kurzzeitig aufn server hab dann computer neu gestartet weils übelst gelaggt hat als ich wieder rein wollte ging nichts mehr nur die entwicklung konnte ich sehen


----------



## wowoo (7. Juli 2010)

Eben war ich auf Durotan on, 10 Sek später Dc..
Jetzt is die Realmlist wieder leer.


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

also geht wieder gar nix?


----------



## Lokibu (7. Juli 2010)

Jep laut Liste sind alle off


----------



## Landray (7. Juli 2010)

Oh nein, da hab ich mich doch gefreut, dass alles wieder on ist... und nun: Neustart in 15min..... dachte, na gut, dann wechsel ich den Server (man fährt ja nicht nur eingleisig :-) ....und jetzt geht schon wieder gar nichts mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foldred (7. Juli 2010)

ruft mal jemand wayne an?


----------



## aufgeraucht (7. Juli 2010)

IchHabeConnection schrieb:


> ....und dann SCHLAND!!


Die italienische, französische und englische Mannschaft steht am Flughafen Richtung Heimat. Sagt ein Franzose:
"Wolln wa los oder warten wir noch auf die Argentienier?"

Hoffen wir mal, dass sich die Spanier da heute einreihen können.


----------



## TheGenius (7. Juli 2010)

Eigentlich könnten die uns mal nen Bonustag gutschreiben, erst letzte Woche das HickHack und jetzt wieder ... naja Blizz halt die werden das nie mehr ordentlich hinbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timemaschinee (7. Juli 2010)

haben die lack gesoffen ?


----------



## Zodttd (7. Juli 2010)

Anetheron ist zwar on, aber gibt in 2 Minuten Neustart..


----------



## Buschwalker (7. Juli 2010)

Naja mir kanns egal sein ich installier mir gerade die Beta von Cata 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michithekiller (7. Juli 2010)

Wrathbringer geht aber nur noch 5min dann wird er neugestartet .


----------



## Evalor (7. Juli 2010)

Ist das heute wieder zum kotzen mit den Servern und ne Info wann es laufen soll gibts auch nicht. Wozu bezahlt man die eigentlich?


----------



## Fearzone (7. Juli 2010)

YEAH wieder offline xD


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> Wrathbringer geht aber nur noch 5min dann wird er neugestartet .




hab die info schon trotzdem danke für die mühe ;P


----------



## wowoo (7. Juli 2010)

Wieso sehen eigentlich manche gar keine Realms in der Realmlist obwohl andere schon on sind?!


----------



## LastSoldier (7. Juli 2010)

wasen das schon wieder füren ****** man geht an pc will sich in wow einloggen und man weis das dein server heute um 11 uhr on ist weil er nicht in der liste aufgeführt ist und nu alle server offline das kanns einfach nich sein


----------



## Mugdol (7. Juli 2010)

wowoo schrieb:


> Wieso sehen eigentlich manche gar keine Realms in der Realmlist obwohl andere schon on sind?!




Weil die Realms neu gestartet werden und wenn man nicht auf dem drauf ist, wird er als Offline angezeigt.


----------



## cazadorc (7. Juli 2010)

Das ist alles nur eine vorweggenomme Strafe: bei einer Niederlage gegen Spanien werden alle deutschen Server für 4 Jahre abgeschaltet.


----------



## SilentJay (7. Juli 2010)

while wating...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8t1hNYN7R0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


\m/ O.O \m/


----------



## Landray (7. Juli 2010)

cazadorc schrieb:


> Das ist alles nur eine vorweggenomme Strafe: bei einer Niederlage gegen Spanien werden alle deutschen Server für 4 Jahre abgeschaltet.



Aber wir gewinnen.

Punkt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilentJay (7. Juli 2010)

Landray schrieb:


> Aber wir gewinnen.
> 
> Punkt.
> 
> ...



Nur wenn Schweinsteiger venünftig Kloses Kopf trifft...
Oezil wird wie immer die Bälle verstolpern und Podolski macht Tontaubenschiessen...wie immer


----------



## Skald (7. Juli 2010)

Blackhand ist on Hab sogar schon AK 10er gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wieder keine t10 hosen für meinen twink;(


----------



## cazadorc (7. Juli 2010)

der Knaller ist, dass meine Freundin ganz entspannt auf Ulduar spielt. Da ist auch keine Meldung von Serverneustart. Anscheinend ist nur der Loginserver down. Und Fakt ist: der WoW Serverstatus lügt!!!


----------



## Haramann (7. Juli 2010)

Frostwolf! Komm zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Die ewige wacht hat auch erst grad eben die Nachricht vom Neustart bekommen ^^


----------



## Skald (7. Juli 2010)

Und gleich noch AK 25 danach ist mir eh erstmal wurscht was die machen


----------



## Arandes (7. Juli 2010)

Evalor schrieb:


> Ist das heute wieder zum kotzen mit den Servern und ne Info wann es laufen soll gibts auch nicht. Wozu bezahlt man die eigentlich?




Wieder mal typisch...

Du bezahlst dafür, dass du die Charaktere und alles drum und dran mieten kannst. Nicht für den Server und/oder deren Wartung.

Gott ist das schlimm, wenn die Server länger ausfallen. Sind wohl alles halbstarke hier, die sich ja bestens mit der Arbeit von Blizzard auskennen... Geht an die Luft <.<


----------



## lagg3r (7. Juli 2010)

:<


----------



## Nachtmystium (7. Juli 2010)

Eine Gutschrift von etwas Spielzeit halte ich für angemessen. Erst letzte Woche diese dilettanische Arbeit, und nun the same shit.

Ich weiß ja nicht welche Praktikanten die Serverwartung übernehmen, aber die scheinen selbst für Praktikanten richtig scheiße zu sein.




@SilentJay

Devildriver ist scheiße, und eine beleidigung für das Metalgenre. Melodic Death / Groove Metal .. pfff ^^


----------



## Skald (7. Juli 2010)

[13:40:20] [SERVER] Neustart in 15:00  war doch so klar


----------



## Schiimon (7. Juli 2010)

herrlich, mein Bruder kommt nach Hause setzt sich an den Rechner, loggt ein -> es geht
ich steh mit großen Augen dahinter, gehe an meinen Rechner und die loginserver sind down...


----------



## Haramann (7. Juli 2010)

Ich spiele normal auf Frostwolf aber wenn ich mich einlogg is die komplette Realmliste leer?


----------



## jls13 (7. Juli 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Anetheron ist zwar on, aber gibt in 2 Minuten Neustart..



Leider :/
Deine Signatur ist top! Ik hou van uw handtekening Nederland is wereldkampioen!
[font=arial, sans-serif]

[/font]


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Schiimon schrieb:


> herrlich, mein Bruder kommt nach Hause setzt sich an den Rechner, loggt ein -> es geht
> ich steh mit großen Augen dahinter, gehe an meinen Rechner und die loginserver sind down...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (7. Juli 2010)

Ich kapiers net.. wenn doch einige Server on ist, wieso ist die Realmliste leer?


----------



## Shaguar93 (7. Juli 2010)

Niederländisch sowie Österreichisch (^^) hört sich beides an wie eine billige Abklatschversion von der deutschen Sprache.


----------



## Runescapeman (7. Juli 2010)

also versteh ich das richtig, die server sind ohne ankündigung down? 
nur so ne frage weil ich irgendwie ein dc bekommen hab und nicht mehr einloggen kann ^^


----------



## Chrissi3384 (7. Juli 2010)

Runescapeman schrieb:


> also versteh ich das richtig, die server sind ohne ankündigung down?
> nur so ne frage weil ich irgendwie ein dc bekommen hab und nicht mehr einloggen kann ^^



Nein gab im Spiel eine meldung


----------



## Runescapeman (7. Juli 2010)

bei mir war keine


----------



## SilentJay (7. Juli 2010)

Nachtmystium schrieb:


> @SilentJay
> 
> Devildriver ist scheiße, und eine beleidigung für das Metalgenre. Melodic Death / Groove Metal .. pfff ^^


Ich hab sie live gesehen und es war gut...Punkt.

Muss DIR nicht gefallen...
Geschmack ist halt Glückssache und es kann halt nicht jeder so vom Schiksal begünstigt sein wie ich.

btw. wenn du mit 54 noch sowas hinlegen kannst sprechen wir weiter.


----------



## jls13 (7. Juli 2010)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Niederländisch sowie Österreichisch (^^) hört sich beides an wie eine billige Abklatschversion von der deutschen Sprache.



Was weißt du denn schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cazadorc (7. Juli 2010)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Ich kapiers net.. wenn doch einige Server on ist, wieso ist die Realmliste leer?


 So ist es, nicht nur, dass die Realmstatusseite lügt, sondern auch die Realmliste. Meine Freundin zockt immer noch ohne Probleme auf Ulduar, kann zwischen Chars switchen, wie sie lustig ist. Klar ein Fall für Gallileo Mystery


----------



## inkomplex (7. Juli 2010)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Ich kapiers net.. wenn doch einige Server on ist, wieso ist die Realmliste leer?



Neustart der Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odes (7. Juli 2010)

komisch komisch, manche server werden wohl nur neu gestartet aber die komplette realmliste ist leer


----------



## wowoo (7. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugdil (7. Juli 2010)

Rnd Hero, Koch- und Angeldaily noch clear :>

Ugdil


----------



## Haggelo (7. Juli 2010)

Haramann schrieb:


> Ich spiele normal auf Frostwolf aber wenn ich mich einlogg is die komplette Realmliste leer?



Frostwolf wird, genau wie alle anderen realms von blutdurst bis 23:59 nicht erreichbar sein


----------



## TR4CO (7. Juli 2010)

ist shattrath immernoch unten? :O (nein, der server war nicht in der liste, musste trozdem runtergefahren werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   wie lange dauert des eigentlich so nen server neuzustarten? würde ich gerne mal wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Chrissi3384 (7. Juli 2010)

SilentJay schrieb:


> Ich hab sie live gesehen und es war gut...Punkt.
> 
> Muss DIR nicht gefallen...
> Geschmack ist halt Glückssache und es kann halt nicht jeder so vom Schiksal begünstigt sein wie ich.
> ...



Naja Scheiße sind sie nich aber auch nicht das Non Plus Ultra


----------



## Landray (7. Juli 2010)

cazadorc schrieb:


> So ist es, nicht nur, dass die Realmstatusseite lügt, sondern auch die Realmliste. Meine Freundin zockt immer noch ohne Probleme auf Ulduar, kann zwischen Chars switchen, wie sie lustig ist. Klar ein Fall für Gallileo Mystery




Muahaha.... Das möchte ich sehen! Ob sie das Rätsel lösen können? Ob eine Verschwörung dahintersteckt? Ein Geheimbund? Oder es werden einfach die Leute rausgeschmissen und nicht mehr reingelassen, deren IP eine Quersumme mod 5 = 0 ergibt..... oder so...


----------



## Gryphos (7. Juli 2010)

TR4CO schrieb:


> ist shattrath immernoch unten? :O (nein, der server war nicht in der liste, musste trozdem runtergefahren werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Shatt is nie in der Liste is trotzdem immer solange solange down wie die Wartungs-Server.... >.<


----------



## Haggelo (7. Juli 2010)

TR4CO schrieb:


> ist shattrath immernoch unten? :O (nein, der server war nicht in der liste, musste trozdem runtergefahren werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wir werden an den unten aufgeführten Realms am Mittwoch, den 07. Juli ab 00:01 Uhr erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten durchführen. Für diesen Vorgang ist eine Zeitspanne von 24 Stunden angesetzt, während wir Vorbereitungen für die kommende Erweiterung treffen. Die betroffenen Realms werden ungefähr ab 23:59 Uhr am Mittwoch, den 07. Juli wieder spielbar sein. 

Für alle nicht unten aufgelisteten Realms werden die geplanten Wartungsarbeiten um 05:00 Uhr beginnen und die Realms werden voraussichtlich um 11:00 Uhr wieder zum Spielen zur Verfügung stehen. 

Außerdem werden die kostenpflichtigen Charaktertransfers während der Wartungsarbeiten nicht verfügbar sein. 

Aegwynn 
Alexstrasza 
Alleria 
Aman'Thul 
Antonidas 
Anub'arak 
Baelgun 
Blackhand 
Das Syndikat 
Der Rat von Dalaran 
Destromath 
Die Silberne Hand 
Dun Morogh 
Eredar 
Frostmourne 
Frostwolf 
Gorgonnash 
Gul'dan 
Kel'Thuzad 
Kil'Jaeden 
Krag'jin 
Kult der Verdammten 
Madmortem 
Malfurion 
Mal'Ganis 
Mannoroth 
Nathrezim 
Nera'thor 
Nozdormu 
Onyxia 
Perenolde 
Proudmoore 
Sen'jin 
Terrordar 
Theradras 
Wrathbringer 
Zirkel des Cenarius 
Zuluhed 



*24 STD OFF *


----------



## Kimeera (7. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyzLHFkdv6E
tanzt mit


----------



## TR4CO (7. Juli 2010)

Och menno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja danke Gryphos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timemaschinee (7. Juli 2010)

naz is on aber keine da was das


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
!!!!


----------



## ~Saphyra~ (7. Juli 2010)

Hach ich liebe diesen Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein tolles Miteinander und eine geile Weltuntergangsstimmung und das nur wegen nem Neustart xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2010)

Timemaschinee schrieb:


> naz is on aber keine da was das



What !? Hab 0 verstanden ...


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Juli 2010)

wieso werden bei manchen server angezeigt bzw können spielen? bei mir steht nichts in der realmliste ^^


----------



## metera (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!


Das is echt genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lagg3r (7. Juli 2010)

Kimeera schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=tyzLHFkdv6E
> tanzt mit



EPIC!


----------



## wolfracht (7. Juli 2010)

Wahrscheinlich hat Blizzard ein geheimes Geschäft mit Fan-Seiten geschlossen, dass sie ab jetzt jeden Mittwoch die Wartungsarbeiten verlängern, um mehr Leute auf die Seiten zu bringen.


----------



## Millwall (7. Juli 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Frostwolf wird, genau wie alle anderen realms von blutdurst bis 23:59 nicht erreichbar sein



Nur dass Frostwolf, Eredar, Mal'Ganis etc gerade gingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cheekoh (7. Juli 2010)

wielange dauertn des nen server hochzufahren...mit sicherheit doch keine halbe stunde -.-


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZTjyRu88PRE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da bitte dann auch mitsingen!^^


----------



## Shaguar93 (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!



Ja das stimmt, der Serverausfall ist eine GUTE Gelegenheit sich in der deutschen Rechtschreibung zu verbessern.


----------



## Anonymus299 (7. Juli 2010)

Also auf Alleria tickt grade nen Neustart Timer runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zepyros (7. Juli 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> wieso werden bei manchen server angezeigt bzw können spielen? bei mir steht nichts in der realmliste ^^



Frage ich mich auch , bei mir wird auch nichts angezeigt.


----------



## Landray (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



omgomgomgomgomgomg!!!!!


----------



## TR4CO (7. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ykwqXuMPsoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






auch mitsingen >.<


----------



## Chrissi3384 (7. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProGamer92 (7. Juli 2010)

Hört doch ma auf eure komischen Videos zu posten


----------



## metera (7. Juli 2010)

Ich frag mich warum Sturmangriff keine verlängerten Wartungsarbeiten heute hat, leztes mal waren se doch auch net dabei^^


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt, der Serverausfall ist eine GUTE Gelegenheit sich in der deutschen Rechtschreibung zu verbessern.



Naja ich finde das passt hier zu einigen Rechtschreibakrobaten ^^


----------



## Skald (7. Juli 2010)

Blackhand ist wieder down...


----------



## Haramann (7. Juli 2010)

Hm.. Ich kann kein WoW spieln.. Muss ich jetzt sterben *ironie off*


----------



## TR4CO (7. Juli 2010)

ProGamer92 schrieb:


> Hört doch ma auf eure komischen Videos zu posten


Hmmm nee, erst wenn Shatt wieder geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cazadorc (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Da bitte dann auch mitsingen!^^



NEINNNNNNNNNNNNN, jetzt habe ich dieses bescheuerte Lied wieder im Ohr, Du bist schuld! Na kann nur hoffen, dass die Vuvuselas heute abend diesen Ohrwurm wieder rauspusten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2010)

metera schrieb:


> Ich frag mich warum Sturmangriff keine verlängerten Wartungsarbeiten heute hat, leztes mal waren se doch auch net dabei^^



Ihr kriegt halt keine Cata, ganz einfach.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thaldor (7. Juli 2010)

Zur allgemeinen Belustigung der zur Zeit Serverlosen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3VFk5Tuko78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TR4CO (7. Juli 2010)

cazadorc schrieb:


> NEINNNNNNNNNNNNN, jetzt habe ich dieses bescheuerte Lied wieder im Ohr, Du bist schuld! Na kann nur hoffen, dass die Vuvuselas heute abend diesen Ohrwurm wieder rauspusten.


Die gehören zerschreddert!

Like diz





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-KHFA6ZuFTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

cazadorc schrieb:


> NEINNNNNNNNNNNNN, jetzt habe ich dieses bescheuerte Lied wieder im Ohr, Du bist schuld! Na kann nur hoffen, dass die Vuvuselas heute abend diesen Ohrwurm wieder rauspusten.



Es tut mir sooo leid *grins*^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w0ffwDYo00Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## metera (7. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ihr kriegt halt keine Cata, ganz einfach.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


uff naja dann hab ich ja glück gehabt das ich da weg bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (7. Juli 2010)

Es wird noch eine Stunde dauern....




Spoiler



dann habe ich Feierabend... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frankfurt (7. Juli 2010)

cazadorc schrieb:


> So ist es, nicht nur, dass die Realmstatusseite lügt, sondern auch die Realmliste. Meine Freundin zockt immer noch ohne Probleme auf Ulduar, kann zwischen Chars switchen, wie sie lustig ist. Klar ein Fall für Gallileo Mystery




Hm, 
ich hab meinChar auch auf Ulduar, hab aber ne leere Realmlist. Tatsächlich was für Galileo^^


----------



## Marcel Ballier (7. Juli 2010)

Eben Weekly und TW auf Alleria gemacht. Dann Server neustart !


----------



## Landray (7. Juli 2010)

ProGamer92 schrieb:


> Hört doch ma auf eure komischen Videos zu posten



Nee, bitte nicht aufhören, ich liiiiiiieeeebe es!!!!


----------



## Chrissi3384 (7. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

HAHAHAHA


----------



## Michithekiller (7. Juli 2010)

Nein! - Doch! - Ohh! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w4aLThuU008

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wowler12345 (7. Juli 2010)

Wieso sind jetzt alle Server offline oder besser gesagt nicht in der Liste? ^^ Bitte um Aufklärung.


----------



## McBratenInnaRöhre (7. Juli 2010)

Jede Zelle ist voll gut drauf!!

haha wie geil is ja voll das orhwurm lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 omg das krieg ich nachher in burg oder so nich raus haha


bei mir is aber auch noch nix in der realmleiste

da hat man ferien und ist krank und kann nichtmal ein wenig zocken^^


----------



## Anonymus299 (7. Juli 2010)

Marcel schrieb:


> Eben Weekly und TW auf Alleria gemacht. Dann Server neustart !



Dito


----------



## Aquapainter (7. Juli 2010)

wolfracht schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hat Blizzard ein geheimes Geschäft mit Fan-Seiten geschlossen, dass sie ab jetzt jeden Mittwoch die Wartungsarbeiten verlängern, um mehr Leute auf die Seiten zu bringen.


Ein "offenes Geheimnis" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (7. Juli 2010)

Millwall schrieb:


> Nur dass Frostwolf, Eredar, Mal'Ganis etc gerade gingen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na und ? 

Sind wurden doch gleich wieder heruntergefahren oder nicht ? 

d.h. das blizzards wartungsarbeiten noch nicht fertig sind.


----------



## 3lb4r70 (7. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LCayacFcCX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




mimimi


----------



## Cotraxis (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Es tut mir sooo leid *grins*^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man bist du bööööse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McBratenInnaRöhre (7. Juli 2010)

mimiiimiiimiimiiimiiiiiiii hahah


na ich bin auch mal so frei auch wenns jeder kennt ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ztz0-X3BSyo


----------



## Millwall (7. Juli 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Na und ?
> 
> Sind wurden doch gleich wieder heruntergefahren oder nicht ?
> 
> d.h. das blizzards wartungsarbeiten noch nicht fertig sind.



Ich konnt bequem Daily, Juwe-Daily und AH-Zeugs machen...sprich für heute bin ich mit WoW fertig, morgen geht eh wieder alles.


----------



## Aquapainter (7. Juli 2010)

Millwall schrieb:


> Nur dass Frostwolf, Eredar, Mal'Ganis etc gerade gingen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie Naiv sind denn manche hier...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Du glaubst doch echt nicht, dass die Server jetzt schon wieder gehen wenn die Wartung bis 23.59 h angesetzt wurde. Und weil ein Server mal zum Test gestartet wurde hat das doch schon lange nichts zu bedeuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thug (7. Juli 2010)

die server sind on, aber wir können sie nicht sehen da der Login server down ist, meine vermutung.
wird schon gleich weiter gehen nachdem sie ihre Private Warsongschlacht hinter sich haben.


----------



## cheekoh (7. Juli 2010)

XD XD XD XD XD XD XD



SPOILER XD








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H5_kkG6vS9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alion (7. Juli 2010)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> Nein! - Doch! - Ohh!



Haha Louis de fundes FTW! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Server ist heute für ganze 24 Stunden off. Blizzard zwingt mich zum Fussball gucken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissi3384 (7. Juli 2010)

MIST :-)


----------



## Gryphos (7. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Ff6bXsIu5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



da geht nix drüber
(wer langeweile hat kann sich die ganze Reihe ma anschauen ^^)


----------



## spaphira (7. Juli 2010)

ich frag mich was die scheisse soll. mein server ist net in 24 std wartungarbeiten drin ( forscherliga) aber trotzdem down. man langsam nervt mich das total ab.


----------



## TR4CO (7. Juli 2010)

-.-


----------



## Islanzadiy (7. Juli 2010)

Aquapainter schrieb:


> Wie Naiv sind denn manche hier...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




aber meiner gehört nicht zu den 24h off des war doch schon letzte woche und nu is er wieder weg


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Süüüüß <3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cBzdVqlfVoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




edit sagt:

*673 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
213 Mitglieder, 460 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder *


----------



## McBratenInnaRöhre (7. Juli 2010)

Aquapainter schrieb:


> Wie Naiv sind denn manche hier...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wo die anderen server vor 2 wochen müsste das gewesen sein down warn für 23:59 std waren die auch um 18 uhr schon wieder on obwohl stand das sie erst um 23.59 verfügbar sind... möglich ist es schon aber 14:08 uhr is da doch ein wenig früh


----------



## Shaguar93 (7. Juli 2010)

cheekoh schrieb:


> XD XD XD XD XD XD XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer über sowas lachen kann...

nc


----------



## knäggebrot! (7. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MYaJ0uRw7NQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gesundheit!


----------



## Thaldor (7. Juli 2010)

Alion schrieb:


> Haha Louis de fundes FTW!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dZelUWcMDf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## spaphira (7. Juli 2010)

mh mein rechner brauch nicht 2 min zum neustart und den ihrer wahrscheinlich 2 std oder so muss man net verstehn oder.grrrrrrr


----------



## TR4CO (7. Juli 2010)

Igitti pfui bäh! @Knägge!


----------



## cheekoh (7. Juli 2010)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Wer über sowas lachen kann...
> 
> nc




hat was mit humor zu tun...

kennste nich xD


----------



## Chaosfox (7. Juli 2010)

omg ich dacht das is nur ein server RESTART -.- (mimimi)


----------



## Zodttd (7. Juli 2010)

Warum ist eigentlch vormittags nie was los?

Der Vormittag ist sooo langweilig ohne WoW.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Bah das mit dem niesen is mal abartig xD


----------



## Anonymus299 (7. Juli 2010)

Sie gehen wieder....not


----------



## knäggebrot! (7. Juli 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Warum ist eigentlch vormittags nie was los?
> 
> Der Vormittag ist sooo langweilig ohne WoW..
> 
> ...



Vormittag? um 14 Uhr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## koolt (7. Juli 2010)

Thaldor schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



epic!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noenon (7. Juli 2010)

cheekoh schrieb:


> hat was mit humor zu tun...
> 
> kennste nich xD



Das hat nichts mehr mit Humor zu tun ...


----------



## Odes (7. Juli 2010)

sind die behindert?
es wurde nur neustart angezeigt und nun is alles down. die sind sogar zu doof was in diese meldung zu schreiben

was für spacken


----------



## McBratenInnaRöhre (7. Juli 2010)

ihhh das is ja mal end ekelig knäggebrot!!^^


loooll


----------



## metera (7. Juli 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Warum ist eigentlch vormittags nie was los?
> 
> Der Vormittag ist sooo langweilig ohne WoW..
> 
> ...



weil da ziemlich viele menschen arbeiten?^^


----------



## Aquapainter (7. Juli 2010)

Na dann eher diese "TOP-Leistung" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ooFn4my_MY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cheekoh (7. Juli 2010)

Chaosfox schrieb:


> omg ich dacht das is nur ein server RESTART -.- (mimimi)


lt

die werden da weiter rumbasteln und "neustart" nur als vorwand angegeben haben....frei nach dem motto:" die haben ja schpn gezahlt, die warten schon"

server anethoron war vor 2 wpochen bis abends dran, da möcht man doch erwarten, dass wenn andere server dran sind man selbst on gehn kann wann man will...


----------



## Shaguar93 (7. Juli 2010)

cheekoh schrieb:


> hat was mit humor zu tun...
> 
> kennste nich xD



Ne, ich frag mich nur was für Leute sowas lustig finden.


----------



## cheekoh (7. Juli 2010)

Noenon schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mehr mit Humor zu tun ...




sondern?

ich finde jeder hat n andern humer...

die einen lachen über sowas, und die anderen lachen sich tot wenn bei nem autounfall hirn durch die gegend fliegt...


----------



## jeid (7. Juli 2010)

Ihr seit doch alle Suchtis! Ein paar Stunden ohne WOW und schon fühlen se sich vom RL bedrängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mich stört es eh nicht, erst arbeiten dann Familien und dann beim Zocken einpennen weil eh langweilig.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (7. Juli 2010)

Kimeera schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=tyzLHFkdv6E
> tanzt mit



So ziemlich das Beste an dem Film, der mir insgesamt nicht so gut gefallen hat.

Hier übrigens das "Originallied" : Klick!


----------



## Shaguar93 (7. Juli 2010)

cheekoh schrieb:


> sondern?
> 
> ich finde jeder hat n andern humer...
> 
> die einen lachen über sowas, und die anderen lachen sich tot wenn bei nem autounfall hirn durch die gegend fliegt...


Was ein Vergleich. Dein Beispiel ist ja überragend!


----------



## Thaldor (7. Juli 2010)

I WANT BIG BOOTY BITCHEZ WHOOP!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ctVmNbVu2KA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Muss man einfach kennen...


----------



## cheekoh (7. Juli 2010)

Das ist IIIIHHHHH





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vvnJIDJJADg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TR4CO (7. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OwxTUkk2fTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noenon (7. Juli 2010)

cheekoh schrieb:


> sondern?
> 
> ich finde jeder hat n andern humer...
> 
> die einen lachen über sowas, und die anderen lachen sich tot wenn bei nem autounfall hirn durch die gegend fliegt...



Das eine is was mit nem Sexuellen Hintergrund und das andere vllt durch Frust, Hass oder Schadensfreude.
Zufrieden?


----------



## Cotraxis (7. Juli 2010)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Was ein Vergleich. Dein Beispiel ist ja überragend!



bei deinem humorversagen kann ich cheekoh nur zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du gehörst bestimmt z uden leuten die sich einen ast ablachen wenn jemand mit nem fahhrad vorm zug kommt... und schresst dann sicherlich noch sowas wie " ROFL LOL ZOMFG der is zu dumm rad zu fahren"


----------



## Selima (7. Juli 2010)

Server kommen wieder!


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

cheekoh schrieb:


> Das ist IIIIHHHHH
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah xD

Abwaschen geschafft?^^


----------



## Akanis (7. Juli 2010)

Könnt ihr mal aufhöre eure emo Videos zu zeigen


----------



## ofnadown (7. Juli 2010)

bleib doch mal ganz unruhig, server kommen doch grade wieder hoch


----------



## Alion (7. Juli 2010)

koolt schrieb:


> epic!!!!!!!!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y2YACLl1fQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


xD


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Akanis schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal aufhöre eure emo Videos zu zeigen







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-JkTF0QPmZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Michithekiller (7. Juli 2010)

Alion schrieb:


> Haha Louis de fundes FTW!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hier nochmal mit richtigem Link ^^

Nein! - Doch! - Ohh! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w4aLThuU008

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Biomech (7. Juli 2010)

Odes schrieb:


> sind die behindert?
> es wurde nur neustart angezeigt und nun is alles down. die sind sogar zu doof was in diese meldung zu schreiben
> 
> was für spacken



Also, zum einen wurde kein Neustart angezeigt, sondern eine reguläre Serverwartung bis 11 Uhr (auf einigen Servern sogar 24 Stunden), und zum anderen sind die nicht zu doof etwas in die Meldung zu schreiben.....wenn Du mal nachschaust!? 
Ja, und zu guter letzt würde ich mit den Begriffen "behindert" und "Spacken" nicht so unüberlegt rumwerfen, wenn ich selbst meinen Kopf nur bedingt benutze!
In diesem Sinne!


----------



## Achamenes (7. Juli 2010)

Eure videos machen richtig hunger ^^


----------



## McBratenInnaRöhre (7. Juli 2010)

cheekoh schrieb:


> Das ist IIIIHHHHH
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist nich nur iiiiii!  das gibt mir grad nen lachkick puuur haha

soviel zum essen das jetzt irgendwo aufem desktop klebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cotraxis (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



das is wirklich schon EPIC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McBratenInnaRöhre (7. Juli 2010)

ouh man was ne langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gryphos (7. Juli 2010)

Achamenes schrieb:


> Eure videos machen richtig hunger ^^




da hab ich was:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3j2hSeRWo3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shaguar93 (7. Juli 2010)

Cotraxis schrieb:


> bei deinem humorversagen kann ich cheekoh nur zustimmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ihr seid echt spitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (7. Juli 2010)

Akanis schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal aufhöre eure emo Videos zu zeigen



Keine Ahnung was Emo ist aber die Fresse aufreißen, sowas liebe ich ja.


----------



## Kentoff (7. Juli 2010)

Biomech schrieb:


> Also, zum einen wurde kein Neustart angezeigt, sondern eine reguläre Serverwartung bis 11 Uhr (auf einigen Servern sogar 24 Stunden), und zum anderen sind die nicht zu doof etwas in die Meldung zu schreiben.....wenn Du mal nachschaust!?
> Ja, und zu guter letzt würde ich mit den Begriffen "behindert" und "Spacken" nicht so unüberlegt rumwerfen, wenn ich selbst meinen Kopf nur bedingt benutze!
> In diesem Sinne!



und du les die seiten hier im thread durch , die server warn für ne std. on dann wurd INGAME nen server restart angesagt.


----------



## koolt (7. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g0k2JbP1Wiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 3lb4r70 (7. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_mYaSWr1zPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## McBratenInnaRöhre (7. Juli 2010)

es wurden jetzt grade ein paar realms hochgefahren... meiner ist leider noch nicht dabei aber dafür schon ein paar andere


----------



## Burzum89 (7. Juli 2010)

Sprite schmeckt einfach besser als Wasser.


----------



## Burzum89 (7. Juli 2010)

Als klor, geht wieder, danke danke


----------



## Aquapainter (7. Juli 2010)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> Hier nochmal mit richtigem Link ^^
> 
> Nein! - Doch! - Ohh!
> 
> ...



Yeah - Das ist DER Klassiker schlechthin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biomech (7. Juli 2010)

Kentoff schrieb:


> und du les die seiten hier im thread durch , die server warn für ne std. on dann wurd INGAME nen server restart angesagt.



Ich versuche seit genau 10:50 ins Game zu kommen. Alle 10 Minuten ein versuch.....mein realm war also nicht on.....von daher..... -.-


----------



## ibbi (7. Juli 2010)

McBratenInnaRöhre schrieb:


> es wurden jetzt grade ein paar realms hochgefahren... meiner ist leider noch nicht dabei aber dafür schon ein paar andere



ich seh immer noch nichts in der realmliste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Saphyra~ (7. Juli 2010)

Weiß jemand nen guten Rp server und die dazu passende Fraktionseite?


----------



## Ugdil (7. Juli 2010)

Burzum89 schrieb:


> Als klor, geht wieder, danke danke



Nicht alle :/

Ugdil


----------



## McBratenInnaRöhre (7. Juli 2010)

ibbi schrieb:


> ich seh immer noch nichts in der realmliste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei mir werden grade sehr viele hochgefahren... gucke grade wann Malygos drinsteht...
sind aber größtenteils nur pvp server drin


----------



## Lokibu (7. Juli 2010)

Arygos ist auch wieder da


----------



## Cotraxis (7. Juli 2010)

~Saphyra~ schrieb:


> Weiß jemand nen guten Rp server und die dazu passende Fraktionseite?



jetzt kommen gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz viele vorschläge ^^ mein realm is erst heut abend wieder da ^^ Der Rat von Dalaran - Allianz


----------



## Kentoff (7. Juli 2010)

Biomech schrieb:


> Ich versuche seit genau 10:50 ins Game zu kommen. Alle 10 Minuten ein versuch.....mein realm war also nicht on.....von daher..... -.-



schon mal geschaut ob deriner 24 std. off is? es waren alle server on vor dem restart....


----------



## ibbi (7. Juli 2010)

edit: meiner wieder on-


----------



## ~Saphyra~ (7. Juli 2010)

Cotraxis schrieb:


> jetzt kommen gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz viele vorschläge ^^ mein realm is erst heut abend wieder da ^^ Der Rat von Dalaran - Allianz



Mhmm..nja im Grunde genommen ziehts mich ja auch wieder zur Allianz...Aber auf Alex sind schon alle Chars der Allianz verschrieben..will mal was neues probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skald (7. Juli 2010)

Hoffentlich fahren die jetzt alle server wieder hoch.....


----------



## Cotraxis (7. Juli 2010)

~Saphyra~ schrieb:


> Mhmm..nja im Grunde genommen ziehts mich ja auch wieder zur Allianz...Aber auf Alex sind schon alle Chars der Allianz angehörig..will mal was neues probieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die horde is bei uns auf dem server echt crap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fears0me (7. Juli 2010)

Arthas funktioniert <3


----------



## McBratenInnaRöhre (7. Juli 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Hoffentlich fahren die jetzt alle server wieder hoch.....



sieht so aus bis auf die die in der liste für 24-std-sperrung sind


----------



## Lomiraan (7. Juli 2010)

Weiß jemand wies mit BK aussieht? Mein Wow is vorhin dauernd abgekackt und ich lass grade repair drüber laufen, wäre super wenn eine schauen könnte =)


----------



## Frostwyrmer (7. Juli 2010)

so, scheinbar sind die meisten server mit nem Angekündigten neustart am Mittag wieder da^^
auf dann


----------



## Cotraxis (7. Juli 2010)

Lomiraan schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wies mit BK aussieht? Mein Wow is vorhin dauernd abgekackt und ich lass grade repair drüber laufen, wäre super wenn eine schauen könnte =)



BK is online


----------



## Odes (7. Juli 2010)

die server werden bestimmt nochmal down gehen, so episch wie die pings sind


----------



## Skald (7. Juli 2010)

McBratenInnaRöhre schrieb:


> sieht so aus bis auf die die in der liste für 24-std-sperrung sind



Blackhand war da dann dieser scheiß neustart....sowas von unnötig


----------



## Sèv! (7. Juli 2010)

Jemand von Mannoroth hier? 
Will zocken..da hab ich schonmal keine Schule und bin krank und kann nicht zocken!


----------



## Lomiraan (7. Juli 2010)

Cotraxis schrieb:


> BK is online



Juhuuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bleibt zu hoffen dass mein WoW dann auch Lust drauf hat xD


----------



## McBratenInnaRöhre (7. Juli 2010)

jaaayh  Malygos is auch wieder on... dann mal bis nächsten mittwoch^^


----------



## Xareo (7. Juli 2010)

Khaz'goroth bitte auch schnell ...


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

~Saphyra~ schrieb:


> Mhmm..nja im Grunde genommen ziehts mich ja auch wieder zur Allianz...Aber auf Alex sind schon alle Chars der Allianz verschrieben..will mal was neues probieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Alex hab ich auch noch allis im levelbereich 25-50 rumfliegen ^^ is mein alter realm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab allerdings getranst auf die ewige wacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2010)

Sèv! schrieb:


> Jemand von Mannoroth hier?
> Will zocken..da hab ich schonmal keine Schule und bin krank und kann nicht zocken!



Oh Mann, mein Beileid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cotraxis (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Alex hab ich auch noch allis im levelbereich 25-50 rumfliegen ^^ is mein alter realm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



grooooooooooooßer fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rat hätte es sein müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowoo (7. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=rwpwNO4X9Po

Juhu Durotan geht wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Cotraxis schrieb:


> grooooooooooooßer fehler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich fühl mich auf der Wacht total wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cotraxis (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Also ich fühl mich auf der Wacht total wohl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das meinst du nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zepyros (7. Juli 2010)

Frostwolf wird warscheinlich die ganzen 24std net on kommen... die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## metera (7. Juli 2010)

Ach und ich dachte blizz hält die 24 stunden nicht ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja jetzt hab ich mir auf Ulduar nen alli gemacht(wollte mir schon immermal wieder nen alli machen bin aber nie dazu gekommen) und twinke bissl bis deutschland spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D_a_r_k (7. Juli 2010)

Also Madmortem läuft wieder^^


----------



## Apokalypsos (7. Juli 2010)

juhu, man kann sich wieder einloggen. spiele grade fröhlich dahin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (7. Juli 2010)

Tag. Immer schön sauber bleiben.


----------



## Polle09 (7. Juli 2010)

Nathrezim?


----------



## Zepyros (7. Juli 2010)

Frostwolf online !


----------



## Meredithe (7. Juli 2010)

Cotraxis schrieb:


> das meinst du nur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist sooo^^


----------



## gamer-1 (7. Juli 2010)

Hände waschen nicht vergessen

lol nicht von der Sprache irritieren lassen und aufs Ende achten^^


----------



## Anonymus299 (7. Juli 2010)

Alleria wieder on...und er gehörte zu den 24 Stunden-Wartungsrealms^^


----------



## Sèv! (7. Juli 2010)

Mannoroth ist on,ich kann aber nicht drauf <.<

Waaagh!


----------



## gamer-1 (7. Juli 2010)

Es ist schon richtig die Wartungsarbeiten dauern 24 Stunden das der Server wieder in der Liste ist bedeutet nur das die iwas am testen sind also keine Hoffnungen machen und einfach mal abwarten


----------



## Cotraxis (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> ist sooo^^



du hast doch irgendwelche halluzinogene genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich verscuh dich mal zu hypnotisieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du gehst auf den rat... du gehst auf den raaaaaaat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haramann (7. Juli 2010)

Wieso sind die Server so früh da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## indi92 (7. Juli 2010)

server wieder da??? dachte seien bis 23.59 erst einmal offline...


----------



## Hasse (7. Juli 2010)

Sind aus meiner Sicht einfach zu früh wieder da...

naja meine Unterhaltung bis zum Feierabend geht damit flöten!

Trotzdem euch viel Spaß beim zocken^^


----------



## koolt (7. Juli 2010)

Da transt man von FW auf Mannoroth weil FW nur laggt und nie geht.
Und dann ist man auf Mannoroth und auf einmal geht FW und Mannoroth nicht -.-


----------



## ~Saphyra~ (7. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Alex hab ich auch noch allis im levelbereich 25-50 rumfliegen ^^ is mein alter realm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie kann man von Alex nur wegwollen xD diese niveauvollen Gespräche immer im Handels-Channel,man kann durchs AH reich werden,die Gilden "bekämpfen" sich mit den Ausrufungen für ihre Gilde...Einfach toll dort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem is mein Schatz auch da und meine beiden Mains auf Lvl 80 und schickem Eq =3


----------



## Aquapainter (7. Juli 2010)

Das Syndikat ist auch wieder on - aaaaber ich glaube nicht, dass das so bleibt... Ich denke die Server gehen bestimmt nochmal off


----------



## koolt (7. Juli 2010)

Ich frag mich ob das die "Wartungsarbeiten" irgendwie behindert wenn jeder dauernd versucht zu connecten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sèv! (7. Juli 2010)

koolt schrieb:


> Da transt man von FW auf Mannoroth weil FW nur laggt und nie geht.
> Und dann ist man auf Mannoroth und auf einmal geht FW und Mannoroth nicht -.-



Ist egal,auf Mannoroth kann ich dich unterstützen :'D


----------



## Terinder (7. Juli 2010)

Jaja, Mannoroth mal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Bin auch erst letztens hingetranst. Hoffentlich geht er wieder wenn ich von der Arbeit heimkomme ^^


----------



## Sèv! (7. Juli 2010)

Terinder schrieb:


> Jaja, Mannoroth mal wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na dann an alle von Mannoroth :

Wir sehen uns Ingame !
Man kann ja nur sehr schwer an meiner Signatur erkennen wie mein Char heißt


----------



## Shydan (7. Juli 2010)

also sen´jin ist wieder online mal so an alle


----------



## Haramann (7. Juli 2010)

Was machen die eig genau wenn sie Wartungsarbeiten machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## koolt (7. Juli 2010)

Mannoroth ist da. Die haben bestimmt nur 24h Serverdown angekündigt damit wir uns freuen, weil die Server sonst immer länger down sind als angekündigt.


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juli 2010)

und in 15 minuten geht das ganze von vorne los.... bleibe mal hier und warte!


----------



## Hasse (7. Juli 2010)

Ja, könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, und dann sind sie alle wieder hier^^


----------



## Torock2205 (7. Juli 2010)

Bis jetzt läuft alles. ^^ Hab auf Alleria schon mit den ersten beiden 80ern AK durch. Hoffe es bleibt heut auch so


----------



## IchbinArzt (7. Juli 2010)

Also ein paar Sever die eigentlich 24 Stunden hätten offline sein sollen sind wieder online.


----------



## Anonymus299 (7. Juli 2010)

Jep bin schon ne ganzte weile auf Alleria on.
Hatte nen GM an der strippe (wegen nem anderen prob) der meinte das er zwar kein Techniker ist aber nicht glaubt das es noch einen Neustart gibt. Wenn die Techniker einen Neustart für nötig halten wird er allerdings ausgeführt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cotraxis (7. Juli 2010)

mal sehen wann es wieder down ist...


----------



## Haggelo (14. Juli 2010)

sind down und hab immernoch keinen betakey ... na toll


----------



## Fearzone (14. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen allerseits danke fürs öffnen des threads^^

Es ist doch ein schöner Thread wenn auch äusserst sinnlos aber ich liebe ihn xD


----------



## Torock2205 (14. Juli 2010)

Juten Morjen zusammen.

*Eiskaffe hinstell*


----------



## coupe80 (14. Juli 2010)

Moin Moin 

Kaffee Brötchen Kippchen 

gudden :-)


----------



## Fearzone (14. Juli 2010)

ah noch keine 900 gäste hier , kann also noch nicht so dringend sein mit WoW ^^

schon krass wie die seite zum teil durch überflutung gecrasht wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vossy1980 (14. Juli 2010)

Moin allerseits.
Auf ein fröhliches warten :-D


----------



## Edou (14. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen Wünsch ich.

Noch 8 Tage, dann bin ich von Blizzards Droge frei. Komisch, aber ich warte garnicht erst auf die Server. Vorallem bin ich eigtl. Garnimmer on, deswegen fällt mir der Abschied auch so leicht. Auch wenn ich einige leute "Vermissen" werde. =)


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (14. Juli 2010)

endlich isser wieder offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master G (14. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich einige leute "Vermissen" werde. =)





Er mein wohl Vermiesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyringsoul (14. Juli 2010)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Kaffee, Brötchen und Nutella hinstell*


noch 3 1/2 Std. "arbeiten" und dann hab ich UURRLLAAUUUBBB 


*Blizz anstubs für Beta-Zugang*


----------



## meîsterjägerwow (14. Juli 2010)

mh sind diese woche auch server dabei die 24stunden wartung haben weil im einlogfenster steht ja nichts davon


----------



## Edou (14. Juli 2010)

Master schrieb:


> Er mein wohl Vermiesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nee, das is nur nen netter Bonus, den leuten WoW zu Vermiesen, und ihnen ein Neues Game namens "Real Life" Vorschlage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fearzone (14. Juli 2010)

wenn nichts steht , naja was wird wohl dann die logische antwort sein , auch wenn es um Blizzard geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vossy1980 (14. Juli 2010)

gehe ich mal nicht von aus, letzte pwoche war mein server auch Mittags wieder online obwohl da stand das er 24std. Off sein sollte.


----------



## BobaBasti (14. Juli 2010)

<Suche auf diesem Wege meine Kaffebohnen>... mh wohl verlegt^^
Morgen an alle! *in Brötchen beiß*
Wie findet ihrn so die neuen level 10 Talente mit cata?^^


----------



## coupe80 (14. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HP6hLGDgH30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skald (14. Juli 2010)

Mein äußerst langer thread hat dazu geführt das der hier geöffnet wird huldigt mir!


----------



## Philine (14. Juli 2010)

Morgen

ist schon wieder Mittwoch? man wie die Tage dahin raffen !

*Kanne Kaffee hinstellt*

So Termine warten Kinder schnappt und losgehts.



Nur so als hinweis man kann auch trotz Wow ein wunderschönes REAL LIFE haben
wer das nicht hinbekommt hat selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edou schrieb:


> Nee, das is nur nen netter Bonus, den leuten WoW zu Vermiesen, und ihnen ein Neues Game namens "Real Life" Vorschlage.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (14. Juli 2010)

heal drood yay!feral drood yea! mangle mangle mangle!


----------



## Fearzone (14. Juli 2010)

Für mich ist RL in nicht all zu ferner Zukunft .....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Cya in HELL


----------



## Edou (14. Juli 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe ich ja nicht behaupted, das man trotz WoW kein Reallife haben kann. Nur ich habe einigen dieses Spiel vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Skald (14. Juli 2010)

Fearzone schrieb:


> Für mich ist RL in nicht all zu ferner Zukunft .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wacken ist nichtmehr das was es mal war;(


----------



## BobaBasti (14. Juli 2010)

Metalfestival oder ? *in deckung geh*
Hör zwa auch Metal aba manche Leute sind da ein bissel Krack.


----------



## Skald (14. Juli 2010)

BobaBasti schrieb:


> Metalfestival oder ? *in deckung geh*
> Hör zwa auch Metal aba manche Leute sind da ein bissel Krack.




Ja ganz besonders die die "aber" richtig schreiben und die Krank richtig schreiben die sind die ganz gefährlichen


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (14. Juli 2010)

ich würde ja auch mal gerne nach wacken aber ich kann die ganzen langhaarigen schmierfinken nich ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wronny (14. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen zusammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Nimmt sich etwas vom reich gedeckten Tisch*
*Stellt für die anderen noch Schinken und Käse hinzu*
*Kontrolliert ob das Firefox Addon immer noch arbeitet (autoreload der bnet seite alle 10 Sek)*
*Setzt nen Tee auf*


----------



## Philine (14. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sSecTGLO8Jg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



in den Kühlschrank setzen das ist eine tolle Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hxc (14. Juli 2010)

Wenn ihr langeweile habt hier ne schöne Geschichte zum lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[entfernt]


----------



## BobaBasti (14. Juli 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Ja ganz besonders die die "aber" richtig schreiben und die Krank richtig schreiben die sind die ganz gefährlichen




Oh Sorry... Mensch ick bin noch MÜÜÜÜDDEEEEE


----------



## Hxc (14. Juli 2010)

Und noch immer machst du solche Fehler die von mangelndem IQ zeugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BobaBasti (14. Juli 2010)

Ich nix mehr schreiben bääähh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skald (14. Juli 2010)

Schreiben darfst du schon aber dann bitte so simple wörter wie aber und oder richtig das ist zum kotzen nur um einen buchstaben zu sparen:<


----------



## Feindflieger (14. Juli 2010)

Vllt kosten mehr Buchstaben mehr Strom.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skald (14. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3F7a5Ph-CCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Musik auch;>


----------



## Feindflieger (14. Juli 2010)

Was zur Hölle is das für ein Text? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hxc (14. Juli 2010)

Ist vom Autor von Fight-Club.

Ne Kurzgeschichte, die er in Clubs vorliest.... angeblich sind bei Vorlesungen dieser Geschichte schon über 70 Leute Ohnmächtig geworden xD


----------



## Hxc (14. Juli 2010)

sry wegen doppelpost


----------



## Michithekiller (14. Juli 2010)

Hxc schrieb:


> Lesen bildet.... also lest [entfernt] xD







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w4aLThuU008

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skald (14. Juli 2010)

Ist das jetzt ne neue masche von blizz die log in server gleich mit runterzufahren da weiß man ja dirket das es länger als bis 11 dauert;<


----------



## Feindflieger (14. Juli 2010)

Mein Arbeitskollege hat auch grad nach der Hälfte aufgehört zu lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7GkZFBmBYSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hxc (14. Juli 2010)

Schön weiterlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Geschichte ist gut ^^


----------



## Skald (14. Juli 2010)

Du willst doch nur das wir alle in Ohnmacht fallen!


----------



## Landray (14. Juli 2010)

Hxc schrieb:


> Wenn ihr langeweile habt hier ne schöne Geschichte zum lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eine "schöne" ??? Geschichte???

Also, ich frage mich bei solchen Sachen immer, wieviel davon jetzt wahr ist, allerdings hat die Mutter von meiner besten Freundin mal als OP-Schwester gearbeitet, von daher..... nichts ist unmöglich...

Aber es ist trotzdem zum Schütteln und "buaaaaaa"-Schreien

Wie kommt man denn zu solchen Geschichten??


----------



## Landray (14. Juli 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Schreiben darfst du schon aber dann bitte so simple wörter wie aber und oder richtig das ist zum kotzen nur um einen buchstaben zu sparen:<



Das ist nicht um Buchstaben zu sparen, sondern um lautmalerisch zu schreiben.

Ick find det juut :-D


----------



## Brillenputztuch (14. Juli 2010)

Beginnt zwar an nem Donnerstag aber was solls


----------



## Lillyan (14. Juli 2010)

Öhm, der Mittwochsthread ist kein Freischein alles zu posten. Link ist entfernt, haltet euch an die Netiquette und denkt daran, dass hier auch sehr junge Leser unterwegs sind.


----------



## Skald (14. Juli 2010)

Junge Leser um die uhrzeit ? da sag ich nur ab in die Schule mit euch!


----------



## Lillyan (14. Juli 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Junge Leser um die uhrzeit ? da sag ich nur ab in die Schule mit euch!


http://sommerferien2010.info/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bortarythor (14. Juli 2010)

Sind nicht schon in manchen Bundesländern Ferien?


----------



## Meeragus (14. Juli 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Öhm, der Mittwochsthread ist kein Freischein alles zu posten. Link ist entfernt, haltet euch an die Netiquette und denkt daran, dass hier auch sehr junge Leser unterwegs sind.



Öhm der Link ist aber immernoch auf Seite 2827 ;-)


----------



## Landray (14. Juli 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Junge Leser um die uhrzeit ? da sag ich nur ab in die Schule mit euch!



Es sind im Sommer immer mal wieder 6 Wochen Ferrien..... ich kann dir nicht sagen, welche Bundesländer wann dran sind, aber ein paar werden wohl jetzt nicht in der Schule sitzen^^


----------



## Hxc (14. Juli 2010)

Klar ist die Geschichte nix für junge Leute.... aber man lernt doch immer... nicht alles anklicken was im Inet steht ;D


----------



## Skald (14. Juli 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> http://sommerferien2010.info/
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ok ich hab nichts gesagt ging jetzt nur von Nrw aus;>


----------



## Magicbaby (14. Juli 2010)

Na da ja mal wieder Mittwoch ist, können wir nur hoffen, das wir dieses mal von verlängerten Wartungsarbeiten verschont bleiben.


----------



## Hanon (14. Juli 2010)

In Österreich sind auch schon fast überall Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (14. Juli 2010)

Hxc schrieb:


> Klar ist die Geschichte nix für junge Leute.... aber man lernt doch immer... nicht alles anklicken was im Inet steht ;D


Wir sind aber dafür da, dass sowas nicht hier im Forum steht und die User zu verwarnen, die trotz des Hinweises derlei Links wieder verbreiten *mit den Zaunpfahl wink* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skald (14. Juli 2010)

Die Log in server sind mit down..was sagt uns das ?`Richtig! die server werden zu 90% nicht oben sein um 11 uhr


----------



## Landray (14. Juli 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Die Log in server sind mit down..was sagt uns das ?`Richtig! die server werden zu 90% nicht oben sein um 11 uhr



Mann du Schwarzseher!! Lass uns doch mal ein Fünkchen Hoffnung :-D


----------



## Skald (14. Juli 2010)

villeicht sind die dann ja früher on;>


----------



## Hanon (14. Juli 2010)

Vieleicht wurde es aber auch abgestellt das sich ned dauernd leute einlogen und dan beschweren(hier im forum) die server waren on sind aber wieder down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skald (14. Juli 2010)

Das kommt sowieso ab 11 aber ich frag mich trotzdem was es zu warten gibt nachdem vorletzte und letzte woche ingesamt über 34 stunden wartungen waren


----------



## Taldi (14. Juli 2010)

die Wartungen die Blizz 34 h gemacht hat glatt noch ma warten oder so ^^


----------



## Skald (14. Juli 2010)

Mensch mein Krieger braucht noch gear die sollen mal hinne machen


----------



## Zodttd (14. Juli 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Die Log in server sind mit down..was sagt uns das ?`Richtig! die server werden zu 90% nicht oben sein um 11 uhr



Die Loginserver sind bei allen Wartungsarbeiten down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bif (14. Juli 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Das kommt sowieso ab 11 aber ich frag mich trotzdem was es zu warten gibt nachdem vorletzte und letzte woche ingesamt über 34 stunden wartungen waren



Deine F5 Taste tut mir leid - 34 Überstunden letzte Woche? ^^


----------



## Skald (14. Juli 2010)

Rechnen wir doch mal

Patch 3.3.5 20 stunden letzte woche war mein server zumindest (der eigentlich um 24 uhr erst wieder on sein sollte) um 14-15 uhr on macht 34-35 stunden


----------



## Zodttd (14. Juli 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Rechnen wir doch mal
> 
> Patch 3.3.5 20 stunden letzte woche war mein server zumindest (der eigentlich um 24 uhr erst wieder on sein sollte) um 14-15 uhr on macht 34-35 stunden



Von 5 Uhr bis 14/15 Uhr sind bei mir 9-10 Stunden, keine Ahnung wie du da auf 35 Stunden kommst.


----------



## Aquapainter (14. Juli 2010)

Moin Moin,

hehe, ich sehen, dass es wieder mal allgemeine Diskussionen über Loginserver während der Wartezeit geht.
Und warum soviel Wartungen nötig sind... 

<ironie on>Ich empfehle da eine Petition an Blizz zu schreiben: Bitte keine erweiterten Wartungen mehr, dafür verzichten wir auch auf Cata 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <ironie off>


----------



## Skald (14. Juli 2010)

die server warn an den tagen jeweils um 0:00 offline dann verstehst du auch wie ich auf die 35 stunden komme


----------



## Paradiso (14. Juli 2010)

Also ich denke mal, dass die Server so um 13:00 Uhr wieder da sind und dann nochmal ein Neustart gemacht wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skald (14. Juli 2010)

13 uhr so früh schon mensch da freut man sich aber!


----------



## 3lb4r70 (14. Juli 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> die server warn an den tagen jeweils um 0:00 offline dann verstehst du auch wie ich auf die 35 stunden komme



Moin moin

außerdem war der Shat Server am Mittwoch schon 23 Stunden offline gewesen also passt deine Rechnung zumindest auf manche Server


----------



## Sleeples (14. Juli 2010)

*ironie on*Cata wird eh völlig überbewertet... wer will schon neue Ini's, veränderte Gebiete oder neue Rassen sehen? iss doch eh alles beim Alten... Server down etc.*ironie off*


----------



## ZerocxVII (14. Juli 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> 13 uhr so früh schon mensch da freut man sich aber!



Das waren die Server die nicht den 24 offline hatten^^ also 2 stunden verspätung


----------



## Domifolk (14. Juli 2010)

Für die nächsten 4 Minuten ne lustige beschäftigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LGOIzsNZaPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Von wegen 4 Minuten -.-


----------



## ProGamer92 (14. Juli 2010)

Jetzt gehts wieder mit dem Video posten los ><


----------



## QcK (14. Juli 2010)

Geiles Video Domifolk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akanis (14. Juli 2010)

ProGamer92 schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts wieder mit dem Video posten los ><




Ja verdammt noch mal eure blöden videos will keiner sehen


----------



## wronny (14. Juli 2010)

Landray schrieb:


> Eine "schöne" ??? Geschichte???
> 
> Also, ich frage mich bei solchen Sachen immer, wieviel davon jetzt wahr ist, allerdings hat die Mutter von meiner besten Freundin mal als OP-Schwester gearbeitet, von daher..... nichts ist unmöglich...
> 
> ...



Ich warte jetzt nur noch darauf, dass das in einem der nächsten SAW Filme umgesetzt wird !NOT 
:schauder:

Zum schütteln, ja. 
Zum in Ohnmacht fallen, nein

Und wo ist die Karotte? ;-)

PS: Wie viele Leute haben, nachdem die Geschichte Sonderbeilage war, das Time Magazine abbestellt?


----------



## Hunter.Fox (14. Juli 2010)

müde gelangweilt ... es wird wärmer

will ins bad

:/ aber nochmal post gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fahrt hoch ihr überbezahlten blizz hunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skald (14. Juli 2010)

Halb 11 log in server immer noch down der ist meistens immer ne halbe bis stunde vorher online;<


----------



## Landray (14. Juli 2010)

So, mal schauen, was passiert.... werde jetzt rausgehen, um 11.30 wieder zuhause sein, und dann:

...

...

...werden die Server wieder oben sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domifolk (14. Juli 2010)

Ich werde mich jetzt einloggen und als erster alleine spielen dürfen.
Muss ja nur noch bisschen warten bis 50% ICC buff dann mach ich das ding alleine.

...


Danke Blizzard xD


----------



## Aquapainter (14. Juli 2010)

Akanis schrieb:


> Ja verdammt noch mal eure blöden videos will keiner sehen



Klar wollen wir die sehen. Musst Dir die ja nicht angucken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elito (14. Juli 2010)

Jetzt pinkelt Euch mal nicht an, wir haben noch 22 Minuten Zeit bis die Server wieder oben sein sollten. Und wenn das nicht der Fall ist: Lest ein gutes Buch, oder macht das so wie ich und spielt ein Offline-Game (ja, sowas gibts auch).


----------



## Assassin_VIII (14. Juli 2010)

Aquapainter schrieb:


> Klar wollen wir die sehen. Musst Dir die ja nicht angucken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so siehts ma aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BoP78 (14. Juli 2010)

Akanis schrieb:


> Ja verdammt noch mal eure blöden videos will keiner sehen



Keiner?
Schön dass Du glaubst für alle sprechen zu können.
Da hab ich ja gleich was für Dich:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rLPqfmG4qqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Domifolk (14. Juli 2010)

Na da gehts doch nur noch drum oder?
Hier auf der einzig wahren Sprache, was Videos angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=llMIDqFbsnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Assassin_VIII (14. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HjGrHBpfqCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 3lb4r70 (14. Juli 2010)

> <Just.For.the.N00kie> "Ich will nich das meine 15-Jährige Tochter Schwanger ist...das wär ziemlich asozial" Mandy (29)


----------



## Melian (14. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A67ZkAd1wmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Apokalypsos (14. Juli 2010)

Ich wollte eigentlich so langsam an den See fahren und vorher noch schnell meine Frostmarken farmen. Hm, ob das wohl klappt? Ich hoffe es...


----------



## houhapalermo (14. Juli 2010)

Allianzspieler auf Nera'thor können inzwischen das Gewinnspiel der Gilde Las Habas lösen versuchen: http://www.lashabas.com/gewinnspiel/


----------



## Kiséki (14. Juli 2010)

Ui, coole und nette Idee!
Leider falscher Server & falsche Fraktion ^^


----------



## Neiranus (14. Juli 2010)

guten moin, was habe ich verpasst?


----------



## Aquapainter (14. Juli 2010)

Ja, nette Idee.

Muss ich mal versuchen zu lösen. Auch wenn der Server nicht stimmt und ich nicht einsenden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Venthrax (14. Juli 2010)

Wo bleiben die Videos? =)
 Noch 6 Min


----------



## Aquapainter (14. Juli 2010)

Neiranus schrieb:


> guten moin, was habe ich verpasst?



Neeee - oder? Pass auf ich fass es mal zusammen: Nüscht haste verpasst.

Ach ja: Moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cindy1709 (14. Juli 2010)

kA obs bei jedem so ist aber ich glaub youtube hat patchday xD


----------



## Melian (14. Juli 2010)

Na super jetzt ist auch noch Youtube down..


----------



## Neiranus (14. Juli 2010)

omg youtube ist auch offline mein leben hat keinen sinn mehr


----------



## xXxnewnextheroxXx (14. Juli 2010)

ich schatze mal es geht wieder in die verlangerung ......>.< =(


----------



## metera (14. Juli 2010)

Venthrax schrieb:


> Noch 6 Min


... Bis zur verlängerung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skald (14. Juli 2010)

Blizzard und Youtube stecken unter einer decke!


----------



## Apokalypsos (14. Juli 2010)

LOL wegen dem Gewinnspiel. Hey, guckt euch mal den Typ im Wasser mit dem Hai im Hintergrund an! Oh Mann das ist übelst abgefahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleeples (14. Juli 2010)

Venthrax schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die Videos? =)
> Noch 6 Min



häng schon mal rein prophylaktisch noch ne NULL hinter die SECHS





Skald schrieb:


> Blizzard und Youtube stecken unter einer decke!




nen klarer Fall für Gallieleo mysterie ^^


----------



## Apokalypsos (14. Juli 2010)

oooooh nur noch 3 Minuten, dann ist 11 Uhr!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skald (14. Juli 2010)

3 minuten noch log in server immernoch down


----------



## xXxnewnextheroxXx (14. Juli 2010)

freu dich nicht zu früh ......


----------



## Melian (14. Juli 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Blizzard und Youtube stecken unter einer decke!




Glaub ich fast auch.. 
mimimi

*burmmel*


----------



## Venthrax (14. Juli 2010)

Blizzard kann ja nicht jede Woche die Wartungarbeiten verlängern -.-



.... oder doch?


----------



## Skald (14. Juli 2010)

2 min;> log in immer noch down -.-


----------



## ProGamer92 (14. Juli 2010)

gut so das youtube down is, keine blöden Videos mehr.


----------



## wronny (14. Juli 2010)

xXxnewnextheroxXx schrieb:


> ich schatze mal es geht wieder in die verlangerung ......>.< =(



Juhuuuu danach gibt es Elfmeterschießen mit Blizzard. Das kann ja heiter werden.


----------



## Neiranus (14. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wow und Youtube sind offline ! Das sind Zeichen der sicheren Apokalypse ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aquapainter (14. Juli 2010)

Neiranus schrieb:


> omg youtube ist auch offline mein leben hat keinen sinn mehr






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das macht Youtube jetzt immer am WoW Wartungstagen. Wegen erhötem Zugriff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apokalypsos (14. Juli 2010)

1 Minute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metera (14. Juli 2010)

Gleich wird hier wieder alles voll sein und es dauert stunden bis man die seite aktualisiert hat o.O ;D


----------



## Kiséki (14. Juli 2010)

Ich geh mal Post holen.. Ö.ö


----------



## Skald (14. Juli 2010)

1 min noch und ich wette die verlängern bis zum abend


----------



## Sleeples (14. Juli 2010)

wronny schrieb:


> Juhuuuu danach gibt es Elfmeterschießen mit Blizzard. Das kann ja heiter werden.



Elf-Meter-Server-Treten?


----------



## zakuma (14. Juli 2010)

das 1. Bild ist glaub ich schwarz fels ^^ aber für 1k gold lohnt der Aufwand nicht xD


----------



## Skald (14. Juli 2010)

1 min noch und ich wette die verlängern bis zum abend


----------



## Rockstarr (14. Juli 2010)

Hoffentlich sind die laggs in ICC nacher weg die ich seit letzem Patch habe.
(Frostwolf laggt eh schon genug)


----------



## xXxnewnextheroxXx (14. Juli 2010)

11 uhr und log in geht nicht >.<


----------



## Apokalypsos (14. Juli 2010)

Boah, ich kann mich nicht einloggen obwohl 11 Uhr ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neiranus (14. Juli 2010)

ARR es ist 11 uhr und ich komme nicht rein ! Kann mir mal die Adresse davon geben wo Blizzard wohnt, damit ich den mal unter druck setzen kann!


----------



## Soldus (14. Juli 2010)

Und wie siehts aus? Ich trau mich nicht nachzusehen XD


----------



## Skald (14. Juli 2010)

Also langsam reichts aber mir jetzt rille ob wir erst eine minute nach 11 haben die letzten 2 wochen ingesamt 35 stunden und heut sollts weitergehen ?


----------



## Torpedo Monkey (14. Juli 2010)

Weltuntergang!!!


----------



## Fearzone (14. Juli 2010)

oh man jetzt kommen die ganzen gäste wieder das suckt übelst ab^^


----------



## 91sssxxy (14. Juli 2010)

komme net rein wieder probs mit loginserver.


----------



## Wengor (14. Juli 2010)

Sleeples schrieb:


> Elf-Meter-Server-Treten?


Jupp, den Server elf Meter weit treten, damit er endlich hochfährt....


----------



## Deadwool (14. Juli 2010)

Apokalypsos schrieb:


> Boah, ich kann mich nicht einloggen obwohl 11 Uhr ist!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und ich will nicht einlogen obwohl 11 Uhr ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (14. Juli 2010)

Wo bleibt heute die 13€-Fraktion?


----------



## Apokalypsos (14. Juli 2010)

Ich bestelle jetzt spontan schnell ein Taxi und lasse mich zu Blizzard kutschieren. Mir egal was das kostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanon (14. Juli 2010)

Neiranus schrieb:


> ARR es ist 11 uhr und ich komme nicht rein ! Kann mir mal die Adresse davon geben wo Blizzard wohnt, damit ich den mal unter druck setzen kann!



*Blizzard Entertainment SAS*,
ein Bereich von Blizzard Inc.,
durch die SIREN-Nummer 489 952 457 RCS Versailles identifiziert 

32, Avenue de l'Europe
Energy 3 Bât Etendard, 5. Stock
78143 Vélizy&#8211;Villacoublay
Frankreich Vertretungsberechtigt:
Jean-François Grollemund, President & CEO - *Guten Flug* !!


----------



## Mindadar (14. Juli 2010)

omg den mittwochsthread verpasst x.x


----------



## Gatierf (14. Juli 2010)

das ist ja mal wieder zum kotzen gestern mit WoW angefangen bzw. vorgestern und nun kommt wieder verzögerungen ... das schlimme an der sache ist das Starcraft 2 Beta auch nicht geht ....


----------



## Michithekiller (14. Juli 2010)

Kiséki schrieb:


> Ich geh mal Post holen.. Ö.ö



geth doch nicht wenn die server off sind :x


----------



## aridyne (14. Juli 2010)

Torpedo schrieb:


> Weltuntergang!!!



ne du musst dich noch bis 2012 gedulden xD


----------



## Zodttd (14. Juli 2010)

91sssxxy schrieb:


> komme net rein wieder probs mit loginserver.



Mhh mal überlegen, vielleicht dauern die Wartungsarbeiten auch fünf Minuten länger und der Server wird zusammen mit dem Gameservern hochgefahren, obwohl, nein, das wäre doch sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Neiranus (14. Juli 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Wo bleibt heute die 13€-Fraktion?



mein Stichwort! Ich bezahle 13 €im Monat und die bekommen es nicht hin, dass man pünktlich spielen kann -,- das geht so nicht weiter


----------



## Fearzone (14. Juli 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
*415 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
131 Mitglieder, 284 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder

es steigt und steigt und steigt^^*
[/font]


----------



## Mindadar (14. Juli 2010)

Gatierf schrieb:


> das ist ja mal wieder zum kotzen gestern mit WoW angefangen bzw. vorgestern und nun kommt wieder verzögerungen ... das schlimme an der sache ist das Starcraft 2 Beta auch nicht geht ....



hihi ich hab mein acc gestern ach reaktiviert ^^


----------



## QcK (14. Juli 2010)

http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/index.html?locale=de_de

Schaut einfach hier wann euer Server oben ist, dann müsst ihr nicht alle die Loginserver crashen durchs ständige einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neiranus (14. Juli 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Wo bleibt heute die 13€-Fraktion?



mein Stichwort! Ich bezahle 13 €im Monat und die bekommen es nicht hin, dass man pünktlich spielen kann -,- das geht so nicht weiter 

Früher gab es wenigstens mal einen Freitag. tja früher war alles besser


----------



## Skald (14. Juli 2010)

Können die die uhr nicht lesen ? Es ist nach 11 ....


----------



## Sleeples (14. Juli 2010)

wie dumm seid ihr eigentlich?

jeden Mittwoch der selbe Trick "Serverwartungsarbeiten biss XX:XX Uhr" und dann jammer ihr jeden Mittwoch aufs neue rum, weils eh wie jeden Mittwoch immer wieder verlängert wird...

man man man... NORMALE Menschen merken sich sowas doch irgendwann mal ôÔ 


Aber so iss auch okay... hab ich wenigstens immer wieder genug Spass, wenn die Server down sind und die Wartungsarbeiten wie JEDEN MITTWOCH erneut verlängert werden xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Also langsam reichts aber mir jetzt rille ob wir erst eine minute nach 11 haben die letzten 2 wochen ingesamt 35 stunden und heut sollts weitergehen ?



Ganz einfache Lösung. Accountverwaltung -> Account kündigen.

Mal ehrlich, es ist jetzt 11:04 Uhr. Seit ihr so besessen vom Spiel, dass ihr nicht mal ein paar Minuten mehr warten könnt ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudubaum (14. Juli 2010)

server online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wronny (14. Juli 2010)

Sleeples schrieb:


> Elf-Meter-Server-Treten?



Die Entwickler fixieren die Tastatur, welche das Hochfahren der ermöglicht, an der Wand und beschießen sie mit Kügelchen.

Erst wenn einer es schafft nacheinander die Tasten "B", "O", "O", "T" & Return zu treffen, fahren die Server wieder hoch.
Kann also noch dauern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (14. Juli 2010)

Hanon schrieb:


> irgentwo in Frankreich - guten flug!



Irvine, California, aber nah dran.


----------



## dudubaum (14. Juli 2010)

server online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldus (14. Juli 2010)

Das ist jemand bei Blizzard über die Kabel gefallen und hat Kaffee ausgeschüttet.


----------



## Lokibu (14. Juli 2010)

Ich warte seit 5:00 Uhr, um mich um 11:00 Uhr einzuloggen.. und nüschts.. grummel.


/ironie ende


----------



## Apokalypsos (14. Juli 2010)

2012 ist alles vorbei. kann ich bestätigen. vorher muss ich aber noch meine chars löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neiranus (14. Juli 2010)

dudubaum schrieb:


> server online
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nöööööööö


----------



## xXxnewnextheroxXx (14. Juli 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA log in server wieder da


----------



## Rockstarr (14. Juli 2010)

Blizzard fährt momentan immer zuerst die Server hoch und danach erst die Loginserver. 
Sonst werden die ganzen Server wo schon oben sind vollgespammt bis zum geht nich mehr und sind überlastet.


----------



## Gatierf (14. Juli 2010)

server online aber realms noch nicht !! ich bekomm nen RASTER !!


----------



## Skald (14. Juli 2010)

Aber keine server;(


----------



## Apokalypsos (14. Juli 2010)

server sind jetzt on ja toll, aber man kann immer noch nicht zoggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aridyne (14. Juli 2010)

login server on aber die server werden noch net angezeigt


----------



## Konai (14. Juli 2010)

*Also !!!!

*Wird bis 18:00 Uhr verlängert auf allen Realms !!!

Badehose in die Tasche und da gibts Stätten die nennen sich Freibad (für die , die es vergessen haben^^)

Und oben am Himmel das gelbe helle Teil nennt sich *Sonne,* versucht die mal,
die soll echt gut sein !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geht mal raus Ihr , Ihr Ihr ..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## Hugo2000 (14. Juli 2010)

AHAHA ICH KANN SPIELEN


----------



## Mindadar (14. Juli 2010)

Rockstarr schrieb:


> Blizzard fährt momentan immer zuerst die Server hoch und danach erst die Loginserver.
> Sonst werden die ganzen Server wo schon oben sind vollgespammt bis zum geht nich mehr und sind überlastet.



sie lernen halt aus ihren fehlern


----------



## Wengor (14. Juli 2010)

wronny schrieb:


> Die Entwickler fixieren die Tastatur, welche das Hochfahren der ermöglicht, an der Wand und beschießen sie mit Kügelchen.
> 
> Erst wenn einer es schafft nacheinander die Tasten "B", "O", "O", "T" & Return zu treffen, fahren die Server wieder hoch.
> Kann also noch dauern.
> ...



Ich hau mich weg xD


----------



## Camô (14. Juli 2010)

Ich kann leider keine Realmvariante auswählen.


----------



## Apokalypsos (14. Juli 2010)

bei der realmauswahl ist mal wieder endstation


----------



## Skald (14. Juli 2010)

Nein kannst du nicht server sind off


----------



## IIIFireIII (14. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, es ist jetzt 11:04 Uhr. Seit ihr so besessen vom Spiel, dass ihr nicht mal ein paar Minuten mehr warten könnt ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vote for Methadon im Blizz Shop.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neiranus (14. Juli 2010)

tja da kann man nur abwarten und tee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torpedo Monkey (14. Juli 2010)

jetz fehlen nur noch die spiel-server....


----------



## Mindadar (14. Juli 2010)

Konai schrieb:


> *Also !!!!
> 
> *Wird bis 18:00 Uhr verlängert auf allen Realms !!!
> 
> ...



sonnenbrand aufm rücken....sonnenbrand am kinn?!
Reicht das mit draußen sein? c.c


----------



## Zodttd (14. Juli 2010)

Wartungsarbeiten bis zum 32. Juli verlängert!


----------



## Apokalypsos (14. Juli 2010)

IIIFireIII schrieb:


> Vote for Methadon im Blizz Shop.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanon (14. Juli 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Irvine, California, aber nah dran.




Europäischer Zentrale ist in Frankreiche siehe hier
*Blizzard Entertainment SAS*,
ein Bereich von Blizzard Inc.,
durch die SIREN-Nummer 489 952 457 RCS Versailles identifiziert 

32, Avenue de l'Europe
Energy 3 Bât Etendard, 5. Stock
78143 Vélizy–Villacoublay
*Frankreich Vertretungsberechtigt:
*Jean-François Grollemund, President & CEO


----------



## metera (14. Juli 2010)

Neiranus schrieb:


> tja da kann man nur abwarten und tee trinken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


-> Eis essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatierf (14. Juli 2010)

Starcraft 2 Beta server online aber beim Einloggen mit Nickname ladet der auch nicht weiter ^^ jetzt ist die frage welche server zuerst hochgeladen werden ^^


----------



## Apokalypsos (14. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> sonnenbrand aufm rücken....sonnenbrand am kinn?!
> Reicht das mit draußen sein? c.c



ich fahre gleich an den see zum baden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bigsteven (14. Juli 2010)

Könnten gleich anspringen, die server. Habs grad mal probiert und ich kam bis zum Punkt, wo was vorgeschlagen wird. Sollte als innerhalb der nächsten Minuten losgehen. 

(dieser Beitrag dient zur Erhöhung meines Beitrags-Counters 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## QcK (14. Juli 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Wartungsarbeiten bis zum 32. Juli verlängert!





xD made my day


----------



## DasGehirn (14. Juli 2010)

ich hoffe sie starten mal das rückeroberungs event ... vor 2 monaten hieß es "in kürze" xDD


----------



## cindy1709 (14. Juli 2010)

Youtube is weider on!!!


----------



## Apokalypsos (14. Juli 2010)

Konai schrieb:


> *Also !!!!
> 
> *Wird bis 18:00 Uhr verlängert auf allen Realms !!!
> 
> ...



SO ICH GEHE BADEN, MIR ZU DOOF HIER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naff2 (14. Juli 2010)

Rockstarr schrieb:


> Blizzard fährt momentan immer zuerst die Server hoch und danach erst die Loginserver.
> Sonst werden die ganzen Server wo schon oben sind vollgespammt bis zum geht nich mehr und sind überlastet.



Der Feldbusch trifft dich kritisch


----------



## Senklor (14. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqY2ZKa3ZHQ

so far^^

wach werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 un betainv abgreifen ;D


----------



## Philine (14. Juli 2010)

man man man stellen sich hier einige wieder an 


OOOHhh mein Server geht net AAAAHHH

also echt das kann sich immer mal verzögern und es steht auch immer dabei 
das die Wartungsarbeiten voraussichtlich bis dann und dann dauern.

Mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fearzone (14. Juli 2010)

Also ich finde eure post's immer witzig.


Wie die Leute eine Hysterie schieben ab 11:00 es ist einfach nur arm eigentlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aquapainter (14. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich möchte nicht wissen wieviele gleichzeitig 11:00:00 auf "Login" geklickt haben. Nun haben wir damit die Loginserver zerschossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (14. Juli 2010)

genau!




Bigsteven schrieb:


> (dieser Beitrag dient zur Erhöhung meines Beitrags-Counters
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dito


----------



## Aquapainter (14. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich möchte nicht wissen wieviele gleichzeitig 11:00:00 auf "Login" geklickt haben. Nun haben wir damit die Loginserver zerschossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatierf (14. Juli 2010)

wo steht das es bis 18uhr verlängert wird ??


----------



## Mindadar (14. Juli 2010)

zum see? das einzige was ich noch mehr hasse als schwimmbäder sind seen....Fischpipi, menschenpipi von vor 100 Jahren und noch mehr widerliches zeug -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2010)

Apokalypsos schrieb:


> SO ICH GEHE BADEN, MIR ZU DOOF HIER
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DANN HAU ENDLICH AB UND POSTE ES NICHT DRÖLFTAUSEND MAL !!!!


----------



## Runescapeman (14. Juli 2010)

Bigsteven schrieb:


> (dieser Beitrag dient zur Erhöhung meines Beitrags-Counters
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




gute idee, mach ich auch mal^^


----------



## Senklor (14. Juli 2010)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> genau!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




es müssen sich ja leute darum kümmern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metera (14. Juli 2010)

Aquapainter schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich möchte nicht wissen wieviele gleichzeitig 11:00:00 auf "Login" geklickt haben. Nun haben wir damit die Loginserver zerschossen
> ...


naja die:


781 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
191 Mitglieder, 590 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder


Sagen doch alles nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cindy1709 (14. Juli 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ltM5jHIJFw4&amp;hl=de_DE&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ltM5jHIJFw4&amp;hl=de_DE&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## metera (14. Juli 2010)

Aquapainter schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich möchte nicht wissen wieviele gleichzeitig 11:00:00 auf "Login" geklickt haben. Nun haben wir damit die Loginserver zerschossen
> ...


naja die:


781 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
191 Mitglieder, 590 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder


Sagen doch alles nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn man drauf rechnet das nochn paar tausend dazukommen die nicht auf buffed guckn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skald (14. Juli 2010)

Alle die jetzt schreiben wie lustig sie das hier finden und wie egal ihnen das ist wann die server on sind die die heimlich sich immoment laufend einloggen


----------



## Silitria (14. Juli 2010)

Wieder mal Zeit die Klassiker, wie Command and Conquer auszupacken oder Monkey Island, Baphomets Fluch, Grim Fandango, Anno 1602 und was es da noch so alles gibt 

*PC durchstöber* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasGehirn (14. Juli 2010)

Gatierf schrieb:


> wo steht das es bis 18uhr verlängert wird ??



du glaubst auch alles oder ?


----------



## Hellfire1337 (14. Juli 2010)

Gatierf schrieb:


> wo steht das es bis 18uhr verlängert wird ??



lass dich doch net verarschen


----------



## Neiranus (14. Juli 2010)

youtube geht iweder also könnt ihr euren suizid verschieben !


----------



## Skald (14. Juli 2010)

Alle die jetzt schreiben wie lustig sie das hier finden und wie egal ihnen das ist wann die server on sind die die heimlich sich immoment laufend einloggen


----------



## taribar (14. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> zum see? das einzige was ich noch mehr hasse als schwimmbäder sind seen....Fischpipi, menschenpipi von vor 100 Jahren und noch mehr widerliches zeug -.-




Pfui und das wasser trinkst du auch noch! :-)


----------



## Hanon (14. Juli 2010)

Gatierf schrieb:


> wo steht das es bis 18uhr verlängert wird ??




Dort wo sie auch jeden Mittwoch Beta-Keys verschenken!


----------



## cindy1709 (14. Juli 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ltM5jHIJFw4&amp;hl=de_DE&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ltM5jHIJFw4&amp;hl=de_DE&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Loina (14. Juli 2010)

yes heute erwartet uns in nrw wieder ein unwetter^^ hoffentlich mal ein richtiges und nicht wieder ein 5 minuten knall.

sonne schön und gut 20-25 grad gefällt mir auch,alles was drüber ist einfach bah auf dauer.


----------



## Loina (14. Juli 2010)

yes heute erwartet uns in nrw wieder ein unwetter^^ hoffentlich mal ein richtiges und nicht wieder ein 5 minuten knall.

sonne schön und gut 20-25 grad gefällt mir auch,alles was drüber ist einfach bah auf dauer.


----------



## Loina (14. Juli 2010)

yes heute erwartet uns in nrw wieder ein unwetter^^ hoffentlich mal ein richtiges und nicht wieder ein 5 minuten knall.

sonne schön und gut 20-25 grad gefällt mir auch,alles was drüber ist einfach bah auf dauer.


----------



## Loina (14. Juli 2010)

yes heute erwartet uns in nrw wieder ein unwetter^^ hoffentlich mal ein richtiges und nicht wieder ein 5 minuten knall.

sonne schön und gut 20-25 grad gefällt mir auch,alles was drüber ist einfach bah auf dauer.


----------



## Aquapainter (14. Juli 2010)

Da war eben ein Stichwort: Wartungsarbeiten *voraussichtlich* bis ... 

Das sollte alles sagen und erhitze Köpfe garnicht erst rauchen lassen.


----------



## Gatierf (14. Juli 2010)

ICH WILL DOCH NUR SPIELN UHH HUU UHH HUU ^^


----------



## QcK (14. Juli 2010)

*898 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 207 Mitglieder, 691 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es werden immer und immer mehr...


----------



## Neiranus (14. Juli 2010)

youtube geht iweder also könnt ihr euren suizid verschieben !


----------



## taribar (14. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> zum see? das einzige was ich noch mehr hasse als schwimmbäder sind seen....Fischpipi, menschenpipi von vor 100 Jahren und noch mehr widerliches zeug -.-




Pfui und das wasser trinkst du auch noch! :-)


----------



## Hellfire1337 (14. Juli 2010)

Gatierf schrieb:


> wo steht das es bis 18uhr verlängert wird ??



lass dich doch net verarschen


----------



## cindy1709 (14. Juli 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ltM5jHIJFw4&amp;hl=de_DE&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ltM5jHIJFw4&amp;hl=de_DE&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Runescapeman (14. Juli 2010)

887 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
205 Mitglieder, 682 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder 


wird wirklich immer mehr^^


----------



## Nimbe (14. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> zum see? das einzige was ich noch mehr hasse als schwimmbäder sind seen....Fischpipi, menschenpipi von vor 100 Jahren und noch mehr widerliches zeug -.-



Genau! Widerlich und dann sind diese freibäder und Seen immer lauwarm würg!! Und überall diese Rotzlöffel und schreienden blagen und immer si irgendwo eine dicke alte Italienerin die Telefoniert ( ICh saß mal im sessellift mit einer HORRO!!!!!!!)

Ich setze mich meistens mit Kumpels und bier auf so klappsessel in den gebirgsbach in der Nähe schön kalt keine störenden Kinder Menschen und Bademeister schön ruhig herrlich.

Ist es nicht schön in Tirol zu Leben? hrhrhr^^


----------



## Soldus (14. Juli 2010)

Wenn das so weiter geht, sind die Buffed-Server auch bald down.


----------



## DasGehirn (14. Juli 2010)

Gatierf schrieb:


> wo steht das es bis 18uhr verlängert wird ??



du glaubst auch alles oder ?


----------



## Lokibu (14. Juli 2010)

Boah Leute verlasst endlich das Forum, das laden der Threads dauert ja ewig *g*


----------



## Kiséki (14. Juli 2010)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> geth doch nicht wenn die server off sind :x



real life Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fearzone (14. Juli 2010)

man sollte mal einführen das Gäste den Thread nicht lesen können das würde solche Szenarien verhindern


----------



## Gladerito (14. Juli 2010)

EPIC:

1. Du bist im Internet 

2. Du bist im Buffed Forum 

3. Du liest grad 

5. Du hast nicht bemerkt das 4. fehlt.. 

6. Du kontrollierst es grade... 

7. Du lachst 

und noch was... 

Es gibt genau 6 wahrheiten 
in deinem Leben: 

1. Du kannst nicht alle deine Zähne 
mit deiner Zunge berühren!!! 

2. Du bist doof, weil du Wahrheit 1. 
auf die Probe gestellt hast. 

3. Wahrheit 1 ist eine Lüge. 

4. Jetzt lächelst du, 
weil du doof bist :-) 

5. Du wirst das bald an einen anderen 
doofen schicken. 

6. Du lächelst immer noch, 
weil du dich freust, 
dass der nächste genauso blöd sein wird, 
wie DU


----------



## Tithilion (14. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> zum see? das einzige was ich noch mehr hasse als schwimmbäder sind seen....Fischpipi, menschenpipi von vor 100 Jahren und noch mehr widerliches zeug -.-





Ihh du atmest die Luft. die schon X-Millionen jahre geatmet wird, bist du eklig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metera (14. Juli 2010)

Soldus schrieb:


> Wenn das so weiter geht, sind die Buffed-Server auch bald down.


Dauert ja schon ewig mit laden und so ^^


----------



## Yokoono12 (14. Juli 2010)

Also langsam nervts schon ein bisschen, ne. Jeden Mittwoch das gleiche, ist ja nicht schlimm wenn die Wartungsarbeiten länger dauern, aber die wissen doch was sie machen wollen und wie lange es ungefähr dauert. Oder werden vielleicht doch Zettelchen aus dem Hut gezogen?


----------



## Aquapainter (14. Juli 2010)

Gladerito schrieb:


> EPIC:
> 
> 1. Du bist im Internet
> 
> ...



Ging Dir bestimmt auch so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber: Das war mit Abstand der sinnvollste Beitrag hier im Fred 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lenny01 (14. Juli 2010)

Nimbe schrieb:


> Genau! Widerlich und dann sind diese freibäder und Seen immer lauwarm würg!! Und überall diese Rotzlöffel und schreienden blagen und immer si irgendwo eine dicke alte Italienerin die Telefoniert ( ICh saß mal im sessellift mit einer HORRO!!!!!!!)
> 
> Ich setze mich meistens mit Kumpels und bier auf so klappsessel in den gebirgsbach in der Nähe schön kalt keine störenden Kinder Menschen und Bademeister schön ruhig herrlich.
> 
> Ist es nicht schön in Tirol zu Leben? hrhrhr^^



*winke* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bortarythor (14. Juli 2010)

*1063 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 234 Mitglieder, 829 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*

Bald geht hier wirklich nix mehr.... ;-)


----------



## dudubaum (14. Juli 2010)

jop


----------



## NoxActor (14. Juli 2010)

Gogo macht mal die Server wieder on :-D
Dann geht Buffed endlich wieder schneller.


----------



## cindy1709 (14. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltM5jHIJFw4&feature=channel


----------



## Rantja (14. Juli 2010)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Boah Leute verlasst endlich das Forum, das laden der Threads dauert ja ewig *g*



Genau! Mach doch schonmal den Anfang :-P


----------



## wronny (14. Juli 2010)

Mal eine Frage sind die Zeiten im Login-Screen "MEZ" (UTC +1:00) oder "MESZ" (UTC +2:00)?

11:00 MEZ, wäre dann 12:00 MESZ, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Kiséki (14. Juli 2010)

MDB2 Error: connect failed

^^


----------



## Hanon (14. Juli 2010)

ist eh gleich 12 ;D


----------



## Hanon (14. Juli 2010)

ist eh gleich 12 ;D


----------



## Hanon (14. Juli 2010)

Es eh gleich 12 ;D


----------



## Lacrimea (14. Juli 2010)

Mittwochs isses immer so schwer im Buffed Forum zu stöbern


----------



## Rantja (14. Juli 2010)

wronny schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage sind die Zeiten im Login-Screen "MEZ" (UTC +1:00) oder "MESZ" (UTC +2:00)?
> 
> 11:00 MEZ, wäre dann 12:00 MESZ, oder irre ich mich da?



Immer Pariser Zeit (steht auch im Login Schirm) und da ist es genauso spät wie hier...


----------



## Aquapainter (14. Juli 2010)

wronny schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage sind die Zeiten im Login-Screen "MEZ" (UTC +1:00) oder "MESZ" (UTC +2:00)?
> 
> 11:00 MEZ, wäre dann 12:00 MESZ, oder irre ich mich da?



Du irrst Dich.


----------



## McBratenInnaRöhre (14. Juli 2010)

was issn hier los? is ja fast so als wenn die ganze welt auf wow wartet und weil es eben nich geht sich alle hier versammeln^^

ist ja grauenhaft wielange das hier zum laden brauch^^


----------



## McBratenInnaRöhre (14. Juli 2010)

was issn hier los? is ja fast so als wenn die ganze welt auf wow wartet und weil es eben nich geht sich alle hier versammeln^^

ist ja grauenhaft wielange das hier zum laden brauch^^


----------



## McBratenInnaRöhre (14. Juli 2010)

was issn hier los? is ja fast so als wenn die ganze welt auf wow wartet und weil es eben nich geht sich alle hier versammeln^^

ist ja grauenhaft wielange das hier zum laden brauch^^


----------



## McBratenInnaRöhre (14. Juli 2010)

was issn hier los? is ja fast so als wenn die ganze welt auf wow wartet und weil es eben nich geht sich alle hier versammeln^^

ist ja grauenhaft wielange das hier zum laden brauch^^


----------



## Aquapainter (14. Juli 2010)

wronny schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage sind die Zeiten im Login-Screen "MEZ" (UTC +1:00) oder "MESZ" (UTC +2:00)?
> 
> 11:00 MEZ, wäre dann 12:00 MESZ, oder irre ich mich da?



Du irrst Dich. 
So stehts geschrieben:
Wartungsarbeiten normalerweise von 3:00 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr (Pariser Zeit / MEZ)


----------



## QcK (14. Juli 2010)

Diese 4-fach posts weil auch das Buffed Forum langsam in die Knie gezwungen wird...


----------



## ALIKINGONE (14. Juli 2010)

ich könnt schon wieder komplett ausrasten!!!
irgend so´n idot hat mir voll in die aktentasche geschiessen!!


----------



## Hank Smith (14. Juli 2010)

MEZ ist immer MEZ und GMT immer GMT. Hier und überall und jederzeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde wenig Sinn machen innerhalb einer Zeitzone nochmal eine Zeitzone einzubauen, oder?


----------



## Hanon (14. Juli 2010)

QcK schrieb:


> Diese 4-fach posts weil auch das Buffed Forum langsam in die Knie gezwungen wird...




ja das ende ist nahe ....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lacrimea (14. Juli 2010)

JAAA Die ersten Server sind online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gleich erstmal icc grp suchen xDDD ah bin ich vll nerdie


----------



## Magicbaby (14. Juli 2010)

Ist schon traurig das man noch net mal ne meldung bekommt das es länger dauert oder so. wird immer schlimmer Blizzard...


----------



## hannyy (14. Juli 2010)

die ersten server sind online &#12377;&#12372;&#12356;&#12288;


----------



## QcK (14. Juli 2010)

So Freunde, die Server werden nach und nach hochgefahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und nun viel Spaß beim Suchten!


----------



## Simon Rick (14. Juli 2010)

Tralalala 
*No rl 24/7 WoW Süchtig  AJJJ Wann gehen die server onn !! Ich krieg entzugserscheinungen hilfeeeee !!!*
#
Rofl ehy , 1 STUNDE ? was is daran ned auszuhalten , legt euch ma  in die sonne bei dem wetter .. Mädels echt ma


----------



## Seryma (14. Juli 2010)

Mich kotzt das langsam sowas von an, dass Blizzard seit ein paar Wochen die Wartungsarbeiten IMMER überzieht... natürlich müssen sie sich dafür nicht entschuldigen, wir können auch keine entschädigung verlangen, aber das wäre eine nette geste von ihnen gegenüber ihrer community, die uns zeigen würde, dass wir nicht nur da sind, um ihnen den arsch zu vergolden! -.-'

naja, was reg ich mich auf...


----------



## Barbarina (14. Juli 2010)

Deutsche Mentalität von den Eltern an die Kinder weiter gegeben ? Immer nur weinen, jammern und schimpfen!
Wenn ich dann noch lese:" ICH WILL BONUS SPIELZEIT!" omg, kommt mal wieder runter Kidis!


----------



## Rantja (14. Juli 2010)

Die ersten Server sind wieder da! Juhuu!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QcK (14. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMoUfH8lDmw


----------



## Nummaeyns (14. Juli 2010)

und zack läuft buffed forum wieder flüssig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wronny (14. Juli 2010)

Hank schrieb:


> MEZ ist immer MEZ und GMT immer GMT. Hier und überall und jederzeit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Deswegen haben wir auch im März die Uhr eine Stunde vor gestellt. Von 2:00 MEZ (GMT +1:00) auf 3:00 MESZ (GMT +2:00)
(Siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sommerzeit)


----------



## Lacrimea (14. Juli 2010)

richtig krank ^^


----------



## Hasse (14. Juli 2010)

Nummaeyns schrieb:


> und zack läuft buffed forum wieder flüssig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Japp so ist es, Gott sei Dank^^...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (14. Juli 2010)

LOL... hab einfach Forum geladen, festgestellt, dass das jetzt superschnell geht.. und schon wusste ich, dass die Server wieder da sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rantja (14. Juli 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> Tralalala
> *No rl 24/7 WoW Süchtig AJJJ Wann gehen die server onn !! Ich krieg entzugserscheinungen hilfeeeee !!!*
> #
> Rofl ehy , 1 STUNDE ? was is daran ned auszuhalten , legt euch ma in die sonne bei dem wetter .. Mädels echt ma



Oder investiert die Zeit in eine Rechtschreibstunde! :-P 

Übrigens gehe ich um die Uhrzeit schon meinem Kreislauf zuliebe nicht raus! Viel Spaß euch noch!


----------



## guggstdu (14. Juli 2010)

http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/index.html

ersten server gehen on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolx (14. Juli 2010)

Onyxia ist leider noch nicht online. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konai (14. Juli 2010)

> sonnenbrand aufm rücken....sonnenbrand am kinn?!
> Reicht das mit draußen sein? c.c



Niemals ^^ 

Hast du denn auf den Rücken schon richtige Sonnenbrandlöcher ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erst dann darfst Du wieder antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharon (14. Juli 2010)

wat teh fak, will in teh gäim


----------



## Sharon (14. Juli 2010)

now


----------



## Senklor (14. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=AzUgYSEVWvM


Ein neuer klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erinnerung an die WM '10 :>


----------



## Seryma (14. Juli 2010)

Boah, Mannoroth is noch off!! -.- fu blizz


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (14. Juli 2010)

Peace.

*lach* xD Am besten sind eh die Leute, die andere im Forum sagen das sie doch mal raus gehe sollen bei dem Wetter. 1. Kann man auch mit Rechner/Lappi draußen sitzen und 2tens wieso seid ihr den dann im forum am schreiben wenn so toles wetter ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hank Smith (14. Juli 2010)

Barbarina schrieb:


> Deutsche Mentalität von den Eltern an die Kinder weiter gegeben ? Immer nur weinen, jammern und schimpfen!
> Wenn ich dann noch lese:" ICH WILL BONUS SPIELZEIT!" omg, kommt mal wieder runter Kidis!



Dabei hiess es mal "Geduld ist eine Tugend", aber naja. Das ist wie beim Gruppe suchen, nach 10 Min.: "Ok das wird wohl nichts." /xyz verlässt den Schlachtzug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sèv! (14. Juli 2010)

Seryma schrieb:


> Boah, Mannoroth is noch off!! -.- fu blizz



Unser scheiß Server ist IMMER länger down als alle anderen...du kennst das doch langsam

Man sieht sich ingame


----------



## cabcola2 (14. Juli 2010)

früher gabs dafür 1 Tag spielzeit...


----------



## Hank Smith (14. Juli 2010)

....und dann bist du aufgewacht und deine Hose war nass.



wronny schrieb:


> Deswegen haben wir auch im März die Uhr eine Stunde vor gestellt. Von 2:00 MEZ (GMT +1:00) auf 3:00 MESZ (GMT +2:00)
> (Siehe: http://de.wikipedia....wiki/Sommerzeit)



Ja, trotzdenm bleibt MEZ immer MEZ und GMT immer GMT. Und innerhalb der beiden Zonen gehen die Uhren gleich, und es gibt keine zwei Uhrzeiten innerhalb von MEZ.


----------



## Seryma (14. Juli 2010)

Sèv! schrieb:


> Unser scheiß Server ist IMMER länger down als alle anderen...du kennst das doch langsam
> 
> Man sieht sich ingame



Ja, langsam kenn ich das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber nerven tuts trotzdem.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man ich hasse blizz langsam jeden mittwoch... wozu machen die eig. wartungen?! danach laggts meistens noch viel schlimmer O.o

sehen uns ingame^^


----------



## Sèv! (14. Juli 2010)

Seryma schrieb:


> Ja, langsam kenn ich das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jop...dieser "24H" down hat ja echt alles nur schlimmer gemacht.
Ich weiß nicht ob es nur auf unserem Server so war..aber wir konnte kaum raiden,
da einfach jeder extrem gelagt hat...

Naja Hauptsache ist : Ich hab jetzt Ferien und kann schön lange zocken *freu*


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (14. Juli 2010)

Seryma schrieb:


> man ich hasse blizz langsam jeden mittwoch...



LOL damit hast du mir den tag gerettet^^ danke dafür^^ das ist aber genau das problem... man hasst blizzard nur mittwochs^^ nach 10 min. ingame hat man die ganze wut und den hass auf blizzard wieder vergessen...^^ das ist der grund warum es jeden mittwoch so läuft und man sich bei blizzard nichtmal die mühe macht mit nem bluepost bescheid zu geben. wenn ich keine konsequenzen zu erwarten habe wenn ich jemandem ein auto klaue dann mach ich es eben immer wieder... blizz sieht selbst das die leute nur ständig rumheulen aber deshalb vermutlich nicht ein acc gelöscht wurde^^


----------



## Aquapainter (14. Juli 2010)

cabcola2 schrieb:


> früher gabs dafür 1 Tag spielzeit...



Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa. Früher gabs auch mal nen Kaiser... Nerv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja ich meine den hier: Kaiser


----------



## Lokibu (14. Juli 2010)

So weekly und AK fertig.. was nun? 

/ironie


----------



## Mindadar (14. Juli 2010)

taribar schrieb:


> Pfui und das wasser trinkst du auch noch! :-)



scheisse stimmt x.x 
naja aber da wird es vorher gereinigt?!


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Juli 2010)

Aquapainter schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa. Früher gabs auch mal nen Kaiser... Nerv
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, leider.


----------



## Yoh (20. Juli 2010)

Ist bei euch auch Loggin Server down?


----------



## Famenio (20. Juli 2010)

Also soweit ich weiß gibt es den ganzen Tag schon Server Probleme, aber die gibts wohl schon seit einigen Tagen jetzt. Immer ab und zu mal down und dann wie von nichts wieder hoch gefahren.


----------



## Kev_S (20. Juli 2010)

Fail, weil sowas von falscher Thread O.o


----------



## Yoh (20. Juli 2010)

Na der Server ist nicht down (Mal'Ganis) ... Ich musste eben nen Addon ausmachen wollte wieder einloggen, wurd aus dem Game gekickt und versuche nun seit über 30min wieder rein zu kommen. Und immer das selbe: "The Loggin servers are courrently busy blablabla" kotzt langsam an -.- Mal ganz geschweige von den dauer laggs die man auf Mal'Ganis hat


----------



## Yoh (20. Juli 2010)

Ich frage lieber in nem Thread nach der mit Server downs zu tun hat, anstelle einen neuen Thread auf zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meeragus (20. Juli 2010)

hmm wusste garnich das heute Mittwoch ist ;-)


----------



## Ahramanyu (21. Juli 2010)

Schönen Mittwoch.


----------



## MasterXoX (21. Juli 2010)

Noooin mein server ist off >.<

ps: first xD


----------



## sweetdruid (21. Juli 2010)

die server waren bereits um 2:45 offline, frechheit....


----------



## erore (21. Juli 2010)

sweetdruid schrieb:


> die server waren bereits um 2:45 offline, frechheit....



Bei mir nicht!


----------



## SASAgent (21. Juli 2010)

Mhm meiner war pünktlich um 3 off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iXEd (21. Juli 2010)

sweetdruid schrieb:


> die server waren bereits um 2:45 offline, frechheit....


oh mein gott jetz hast du 15min weniger in OG/IF/ Dala sinnlos rumgestanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miný (21. Juli 2010)

iXEd schrieb:


> oh mein gott jetz hast du 15min weniger in OG/IF/ Dala sinnlos rumgestanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sinnlos ? Also ich hab versucht bis 3:05, wo Thrall down war, nen LvL up zu schaffen mit nem Twink und habs leider nicht gepackt ^^-


----------



## baumthekaito (21. Juli 2010)

Hoffentlich hören jez ma die serverlaggs auf die ham mir diese woche den eisenbeschlagenen proto verwährt.... naja dann nächste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meelt (21. Juli 2010)

man habe ich um 3:08 dumm geguckt als ich noch rnd hc gehen wollte wegen den frostmarken aber naja 2 marken weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wronny (21. Juli 2010)

WTB: BuffedCast, der die *ganze* Länge des Server-Downs überbrückt! ^^
Wenigstens noch Level 64 geschafft. (Mit meinem Schamanen)

PS: ICC Buff wird wohl heute auf 30% angehoben (Quelle).


----------



## Sinstra (21. Juli 2010)

wronny schrieb:


> PS: ICC Buff wird wohl heute auf 30% angehoben (Quelle).



Jippie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die angeblichen "Pro-Gamer" haben wieder einen Grund Sinnlose Heul-Threads aufzumachen mit Sätzen wie "WoW ist viel zu einfach und den Noobs wird alles hinterhergeworfen." und haben dann wahrscheinlich selbst erst mit 25% Arthas gekillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das wird wieder ein schöner Mittwoch.




In dem Sinne gute Nacht ^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (21. Juli 2010)

Keine Sorge. Die "Pro Gamer" sind mehr damit beschäftigt, sich über Dauerlaggs und Disconnects zu ärgern.


----------



## Terminsel (21. Juli 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. Die "Pro Gamer" sind mehr damit beschäftigt, sich über Dauerlaggs und Disconnects zu ärgern.



Vllt. ärgern sie sich ja über beides. Im Sinne der Mods und Admins kann man da nur hoffen, dass es bei einem einzigen "WoW nervt, weil wegen 30% und Lags und so" - Thema bleibt. *g*


----------



## sensêij1988 (21. Juli 2010)

Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wronny (21. Juli 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. Die "Pro Gamer" sind mehr damit beschäftigt, sich über Dauerlaggs und Disconnects zu ärgern.



Über sowas ärgert man sich nicht nur als "Pro Gamer". 
Wenn man gerade einen Stoffi hochspielt und 3-5 Gegner am hintern kleben hat,
die man ohne weiteres besiegen könnte, und die Rota dann immer häufiger  zu "Pull [- Lag] - DC - Bob" wird,
ärgert man sich auch als "Otto Normal".

Für sowas wurden zum Glück Wasserkocher und Tee erfunden, glaube ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingNothing22 (21. Juli 2010)

Ein wunderschöner Morgen bricht an. Die Sonne geht auf und ich trink in der Arbeit meinen zweiten Kaffee =)



> WTB: BuffedCast, der die *ganze* Länge des Server-Downs überbrückt! ^^
> Wenigstens noch Level 64 geschafft. (Mit meinem Schamanen)



Ich würd einfach mal pennen gehn...da vergeht die Zeit so schön...oder Sportclips kucken xD




> Jippie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da meiner Meinung nach (is kein Vorwurf, ich kann mit dem Buff leben) schon mit 20% alles kackeinfach geworden ist behaupte ich mal einfach, dass die letzten 5% auch schon keinen großen Unterschied mehr machen werden...


----------



## Haggelo (21. Juli 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. Die "Pro Gamer" sind mehr damit beschäftigt, sich über Dauerlaggs und Disconnects zu ärgern.



Zurecht!


----------



## Marccram (21. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen zusammen.*Kanne Kaffee hinstell*


----------



## Haggelo (21. Juli 2010)

Marccram schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen.*Kanne Kaffee hinstell*



Will auch so eine signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marccram (21. Juli 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Will auch so eine signatur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Such dir jemanden der sowas kann ^^
Meine is auch nich selber gemacht ;D


----------



## Haggelo (21. Juli 2010)

Marccram schrieb:


> Such dir jemanden der sowas kann ^^
> Meine is auch nich selber gemacht ;D



*such*


----------



## Marccram (21. Juli 2010)

Guck unterm Sofa,da findeste alle möglichen Sachen...


----------



## Freyen (21. Juli 2010)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen *gähnt und schaut nach ob noch Kaffee in der Kanne ist*

Möchte jemand Brötchen? Ist gerade eine Ladung im Ofen.


----------



## Marccram (21. Juli 2010)

Oh Ja,ein Brötchen mit Rührei bitte ;D


----------



## Haggelo (21. Juli 2010)

Marccram schrieb:


> Guck unterm Sofa,da findeste alle möglichen Sachen...



Mal schauen ob sich da auch ein grafikdesigner versteckt.


----------



## Hortensie (21. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen.

* Hörnchen und nutella hinstell*


----------



## Dragilu (21. Juli 2010)

Moin Moin *GÄÄÄÄÄHHHHNNNNNN*


----------



## Yiraja (21. Juli 2010)

wünsche nen guten morgen


----------



## Freyen (21. Juli 2010)

Hmmmm, Rührei, stimmt das wärs jetzt zum Frühstück...

Da muß ich mal schauen ob noch Eier im Kühlshrank sind *nachgucken geh*
 	.
 	.
 	.
 	.
Jup, sind noch welche da. *Pfanne rauskram* 
Macht sich noch jemand an den Schinken? Brötchen sind fertig ^^


----------



## Haggelo (21. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31TTcjYw0hQ

die übungen nicht vergessen.


----------



## Marccram (21. Juli 2010)

Freyen schrieb:


> Brötchen sind fertig ^^


*nimmt sich eins*

Edit:Wasn das fürn Vogel?xDD


----------



## Freyen (21. Juli 2010)

Pfffft, mir ist gerade fast das Tablett aus der Hand gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (21. Juli 2010)

Marccram schrieb:


> *nimmt sich eins*


Roleplay lol


----------



## Marccram (21. Juli 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Roleplay lol


np lol


----------



## Freyen (21. Juli 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Roleplay lol



Nimm dir ein Brötchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (21. Juli 2010)

Freyen schrieb:


> Nimm dir ein Brötchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coupe80 (21. Juli 2010)

sitzen wir echt 6.40 uhr hier und warten das die server on kommen ? :-)


----------



## Marccram (21. Juli 2010)

coupe80 schrieb:


> sitzen wir echt 6.40 uhr hier und warten das die server on kommen ? :-)



Irgendwie schon....ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coupe80 (21. Juli 2010)

gleich morgen werde ich mich zur suchtberatung melden xxD

man könnte ja auch etwas sport treiben :-)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YFE0_HL4RNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Freyen (21. Juli 2010)

coupe80 schrieb:


> sitzen wir echt 6.40 uhr hier und warten das die server on kommen ? :-)



Nö nicht wirklich, also ich frühstücke gerade, und da meine Familie noch im Bett ist, sitze ich am Schreibtisch und der Rechner ist an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jariel1994 (21. Juli 2010)

Guten Abend =D

Bin grade in Nevada in der Wüste inem kleinen Kaff wos wieder mal Internet gibt.
Was geht so auf den WoW-Servern? Wie hoch ist ICC Buff schon? Ist RS geil?


----------



## Haggelo (21. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xGKv_uB6qY


----------



## boeggla (21. Juli 2010)

Freyen schrieb:


> Nö nicht wirklich, also ich frühstücke gerade, und da meine Familie noch im Bett ist, sitze ich am Schreibtisch und der Rechner ist an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau, schnell geschäftliche mails anschauen...gähn


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (21. Juli 2010)

rofl, das erste im video xD




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7O2eDIxsKEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legolol (21. Juli 2010)

Ich warte das ich eine Beta Einladung bekomme ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SarahBailey (21. Juli 2010)

*seufz* Jetzt bin ich schon viel zu früh wach geworden, könnte bis 8 pennen, hab mich grad dazu durchgerungen Tanken üben zu wollen und was ist? Server sind ja down *heul*


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

morgäähn

boa ich penn glei nomal ein


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

SarahBailey schrieb:


> *seufz* Jetzt bin ich schon viel zu früh wach geworden, könnte bis 8 pennen, hab mich grad dazu durchgerungen Tanken üben zu wollen und was ist? Server sind ja down *heul*



lol wo ich des zum ersten mla gelesen hab dachte ich tanken im sinne von Auto Tanken ^^

bin wohl echt no ned zum gebrauchen


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

wieso install ich eig grad LotRO ? ^^


----------



## Freyen (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> wieso install ich eig grad LotRO ? ^^



Weil du es kannst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## monthy (21. Juli 2010)

Moin moin. Gut das ich wie immer bei der Wartung arbeiten muss.

Auf Kaffee wart....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SarahBailey (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> lol wo ich des zum ersten mla gelesen hab dachte ich tanken im sinne von Auto Tanken ^^
> 
> bin wohl echt no ned zum gebrauchen



*kicher* also das tanken muss ich net mehr üben... wär aber schlimm wenn... o.O


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

SarahBailey schrieb:


> *kicher* also das tanken muss ich net mehr üben... wär aber schlimm wenn... o.O



jo hast recht ^^


----------



## Sliverslash (21. Juli 2010)

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaa mein PC war gerade schrott hab Versucht den Alten LCD 3 Meter Bildschirm anzuhängen aber iwie hat des meine Graka ned überstanden alles wieder zurückgesetzt und dann bei entsetzten festgestellt -.- ja genau es ist Mittwoch ...




nu geh ich bis 11 Uhr ein wenig Spazieren See ya All 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xlania (21. Juli 2010)

Moin Moin @ all


----------



## Kerosin22 (21. Juli 2010)

moin moin


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (21. Juli 2010)

Moin zusammen.
Hier ist ja schon richtig was los um diese Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habt ihr die nacht auch mit nervigem System neu aufsetzen verbracht?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xlania (21. Juli 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen.
> Hier ist ja schon richtig was los um diese Zeit
> 
> 
> ...



Nein denn Ich habe eine Mac da muss man es nicht 1 mal im Monat neu aufsetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (21. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen @ all


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (21. Juli 2010)

xlania schrieb:


> Nein denn Ich habe eine Mac da muss man es nicht 1 mal im Monat neu aufsetzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



och so oft muss ich das auch ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SarahBailey (21. Juli 2010)

Mmmmh....mach ich mir jetzt ne Pizza zum Frühstück oder net? *seufz*


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (21. Juli 2010)

SarahBailey schrieb:


> Mmmmh....mach ich mir jetzt ne Pizza zum Frühstück oder net? *seufz*



Na dann Guten Hunger^^ Ich mampf gleich meine kalte von gestern Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hortensie (21. Juli 2010)

SarahBailey schrieb:


> Mmmmh....mach ich mir jetzt ne Pizza zum Frühstück oder net? *seufz*




Gute Idee, ich hau mir ne Lasagne in den Ofen.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (21. Juli 2010)

Guten morgen^^

Jetzt musste ich früh aufstehen, weil meine Freundin zur Arbeit muss udn dachte mir, dass ich jetzt wach bleibe, schonmal alles vorbereite, was ich heute Vormittag machen wollte, und nebenbei nochmal ne Runde WoW zoggen, aber nein sind ja Serverwartungen^^
Verdammt...
Naja gut, dann höre ich mir mal weiter die alten Buffedcasts an und spiel Governor of Poker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snolyn (21. Juli 2010)

moin moin allerseits


----------



## HexxaFestil (21. Juli 2010)

Morgähn, bin krank also keine schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber heut is ja mittwoch :/


naja abwarten^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (21. Juli 2010)

HexxaFestil schrieb:


> Morgähn, bin krank also keine schule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm, das ist aber nicht gut...
Was wirst du an nem Mittwoch krank... Bist aber auch doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann mal gute Besserung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

HexxaFestil schrieb:


> Morgähn, bin krank also keine schule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wer hat denn jezt no schule xP ^^ 

ne spaß 

Gute Besserung 

MFG Cedríc


----------



## Leiriope (21. Juli 2010)

guten morgen

Frühstücksbuffet in den raum schiebt guten hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeepFreeZe_oO (21. Juli 2010)

/wave in die Runde


noch 10x arbeiten dann habe ich Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

nur mal so ne frage was macht ihr so bis 11uhr?

EDIT : will meinen Nickname in Cedríc ändern geht des oder uss ihc neuen acc machen??


----------



## Dragonsdeath (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> nur mal so ne frage was macht ihr so bis 11uhr?



Noch ein bischen Governor of Poker spielen und die alten Buffedcasts anhören und dann so gegen 9 Uhr einkaufen und Haus putzen...
Und selbst?^^


----------



## metera (21. Juli 2010)

Guten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Großes Nutella Glas auf den tisch stell*

Neuer MIttwoch, neues Glück :/


----------



## Noldan (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> nur mal so ne frage was macht ihr so bis 11uhr?



Mich ärgern, dass ich Urlaub habe und sie seit gestern bei mir vor der haustür die Straße aufegrissen haben und mit Presslufthammer und dem ganzen Zeugs arbeiten.

2 Wochen Urlaub = 2 Wochen Baustellenlärm...feine Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meeragus (21. Juli 2010)

Moin, heute endet mein 3 1/2 wöchiger Urlaub...naja ok, meine arbeit ist auch fast das gleiche ^^



LuckyKiller schrieb:


> will meinen Nickname in Cedríc ändern geht des oder uss ihc neuen acc machen??



Mal nen Mod oder Admin fragen oder so die machen das bestimmt wenne gaaaanz nett bist ^^


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> Noch ein bischen Governor of Poker spielen und die alten Buffedcasts anhören und dann so gegen 9 Uhr einkaufen und Haus putzen...
> Und selbst?^^



nich viel auf buffed rum surfen und lotro installen ^^ und musik hörn^^


----------



## xlania (21. Juli 2010)

Noldan schrieb:


> Mich ärgern, dass ich Urlaub habe und sie seit gestern bei mir vor der haustür die Straße aufegrissen haben und mit Presslufthammer und dem ganzen Zeugs arbeiten.
> 
> 2 Wochen Urlaub = 2 Wochen Baustellenlärm...feine Sache
> 
> ...



Na dann viel spass mit Pressluft-Hammer-Bernhard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (21. Juli 2010)

Die server sind noch down. 

Frechheit, wofür zahl ich 13 euro !!!!!!!!!!1111111einself


----------



## Dragonsdeath (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> nich viel auf buffed rum surfen und lotro installen ^^ und musik hörn^^



Hmm, Musik hören hätte ich auch Lust, aber ich muss die Buffedcasts mal aufholen, bin erst bei Folge 32 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Röhrrich (21. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> Hmm, Musik hören hätte ich auch Lust, aber ich muss die Buffedcasts mal aufholen, bin erst bei Folge 32
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD alle durch und au buffed shows ^^


----------



## Haggelo (21. Juli 2010)

Elektrofachhandel macht erst um 10:00 auf ... 

brauch ein neues headset.


----------



## TheEwanie (21. Juli 2010)

Morgen.


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

wieso bin ich jezt schon wach ...

hätt doch bis 10:30 penn könn

-.- sc***** Eltern


----------



## Haggelo (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> wieso bin ich jezt schon wach ...
> 
> hätt doch bis 10:30 penn könn
> 
> -.- sc***** Eltern



hab die nacht durchgemacht -.-


----------



## bilibishere (21. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen und so, schönen Arbeitstag allen und falls einige Heute Schule haben (weiß nich wielang die Ferien in Deutschland sein oder ob sie erst beginnen, wohn in Österreich da sinds bis 5.9 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ich geh los zur Fahrschule, Fahrstunde =/

Bye


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> hab die nacht durchgemacht -.-




^^ ich auch


----------



## Ximle (21. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

bilibishere schrieb:


> Guten Morgen und so, schönen Arbeitstag allen und falls einige Heute Schule haben (weiß nich wielang die Ferien in Deutschland sein oder ob sie erst beginnen, wohn in Österreich da sinds bis 5.9
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Austria 4 LiFe ^^


----------



## TheEwanie (21. Juli 2010)

Sh**, Battle.net is auch down..Wollte grad nach nehm Beta key gucken...


----------



## Haggelo (21. Juli 2010)

Ximle schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> lol






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (21. Juli 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Sh**, Battle.net is auch down..Wollte grad nach nehm Beta key gucken...



die kommen mit wellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (21. Juli 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> die kommen mit wellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die kommen auch abseits von Wellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (21. Juli 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Die kommen auch abseits von Wellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Davon steht nichts im bluepost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (21. Juli 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Davon steht nichts im bluepost
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tjaja, man sollte nicht alles glauben, was blau gepostet wurde xD


----------



## Hoppelmoppel111 (21. Juli 2010)

Mir is langweilig ;(


----------



## TheEwanie (21. Juli 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Davon steht nichts im bluepost
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich kenn ein paar die abseits von Wellen keys gekriegt haben.


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Hoppelmoppel111 schrieb:


> Mir is langweilig ;(



ME 2


----------



## SarahBailey (21. Juli 2010)

Will auch nen beta key -.-


----------



## Haggelo (21. Juli 2010)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> Tjaja, man sollte nicht alles glauben, was blau gepostet wurde xD



Die ''keys'' kamen bis jetzt NUR in wellen... 

wenn jmd. behauptet das sie auch vereinzelt außerhalb dieser wellen kommen, dann gehe ich eher davon aus das diese person einfach nicht im profil geschaut hat.


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

wer will keinen beta key ^^


----------



## TheEwanie (21. Juli 2010)

SarahBailey schrieb:


> Will auch nen beta key -.-



Wer nicht, junger Padawan.


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

ä wie schreibt man eig featchers
??^^


----------



## Metalcore (21. Juli 2010)

Moin Moin,

kommt heute eigentlich der 30 % Buff? Hatte letztens war angeteudet? Aber hab nichts drüber gefunden^^


----------



## TheEwanie (21. Juli 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Die ''keys'' kamen bis jetzt NUR in wellen...
> 
> wenn jmd. behauptet das sie auch vereinzelt außerhalb dieser wellen kommen, dann gehe ich eher davon aus das diese person einfach nicht im profil geschaut hat.



Stimmt, es sind keine Keys sonder Freinschaltungen, trotzdem haben die´s bekommen.


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Metalcore schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> kommt heute eigentlich der 30 % Buff? Hatte letztens war angeteudet? Aber hab nichts drüber gefunden^^



kein plan


----------



## Haggelo (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> ä wie schreibt man eig featchers
> ??^^



feature 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? 

edit: ja der 30 % buff kommt heute


----------



## Metalcore (21. Juli 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> feature
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




oh man ist es schon wieder so weit^^

Boar heute ist nichts los auf Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> feature
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Thx .
^^


----------



## Metalcore (21. Juli 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> feature
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




oh man ist es schon wieder so weit^^

Boar heute ist nichts los auf Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Metalcore schrieb:


> oh man ist es schon wieder so weit^^
> 
> Boar heute ist nichts los auf Arbeit
> 
> ...



GZ aber nechstes mal kein doppel post ^^


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

bald is es soweit dann kann ich mal in LotRO rein schaun ^^

XD


----------



## SarahBailey (21. Juli 2010)

Oh no... meine Nachbarwohnung wird renoviert und es klingt als würden die Leute gleich zu mir durchstoßen... Lärm am Morgen beschert Kummer und Sorgen oder so... -.-


----------



## Vizard (21. Juli 2010)

Heute einmal Frei und dann ist Mittwoch Fuu Blizz, Fuu Chef. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alsoo, Morgen alle zusammen ich stell mal Kaffee und Kuchen hin.

MfG Vizard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoppelmoppel111 (21. Juli 2010)

Mir is so langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SarahBailey (21. Juli 2010)

Hoppelmoppel111 schrieb:


> Mir is so langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht nur dir... ^^ 
BFBC2 ist grad auch doof... so früh morgens treff ich nix. -.- Im Fernsehen kommt auch nix. *seufz* Immerhin ist gleich meine Pizza fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tzacharimus (21. Juli 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> feature
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hab ich verpasst...?? oO welcher 30% buff? 
sicher icc, das es noch leichter wird :/


----------



## Hoppelmoppel111 (21. Juli 2010)

Pizza??! so früh?? xD


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen :-)


----------



## Hoppelmoppel111 (21. Juli 2010)

huhu ^^


----------



## Sidious75 (21. Juli 2010)

Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mann ist das wiedermal ne trübe Stimmung in dem Thread.
Wie oft will blizz eigendlich den buff in icc noch erhören, so schaffens bald mal level 80 frischlinge den LK zu legen ^^


----------



## Haggelo (21. Juli 2010)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



30%



danach is schluss


----------



## wronny (21. Juli 2010)

Die Erhöhen den Buff so lange bis aus ICC10 ein 5-Mann Dungeon wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SarahBailey (21. Juli 2010)

Hoppelmoppel111 schrieb:


> Pizza??! so früh?? xD



Klar... hab nix anderes zum frühstücken hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich finds supi, sollte ich mich entschließen doch noch meinen Account auf WotLK upzugraden kann mein Pala trotz gümmelgear (5,2k gs (ich hasse des addon, aber unter dem wert kann sich wenigstens jeder was vorstellen)) locker flockig durch icc spazieren.


----------



## Philine (21. Juli 2010)

Morgeeen

boar wie ich Gärtner hasse die machen so ein krach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und
nein der Buff geht nur bis 30% soweit ich mitbekommen habe.


----------



## Sidious75 (21. Juli 2010)

Lol Wronny, made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja hab atm eh bessere zu tun als den LK zu legen. 

Bin ne druidin am leveln und die hat noch gut 24 level vor sich bis 80

Die soll bei Cata reelease oder auch schon viel früher 80 sein. 
Gestern hat mich meine rl Freundin mit ihrem pala zigmal strath gezogen... nie war der Skelettgaul dabei, wurde der eigendlich rausgepatcht?


----------



## Lúmea (21. Juli 2010)

Naja wer´s glaubt ich glaub da nicht dran das nach den 30% schon schluss ist. 

Und guten morgen erstmal *kaffee weiter trink*


----------



## Hoppelmoppel111 (21. Juli 2010)

SarahBailey schrieb:


> Klar... hab nix anderes zum frühstücken hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na dann mal guten hunger ^^


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Morgeeen
> 
> boar wie ich Gärtner hasse die machen so ein krach
> 
> ...



nix gegen gärtner 
xD
mein bro is einer ^^


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

wuhu is wieder mittwoch? ^^


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> wuhu is wieder mittwoch? ^^



jau


----------



## Haggelo (21. Juli 2010)

Lúmea schrieb:


> Naja wer´s glaubt ich glaub da nicht dran das nach den 30% schon schluss ist.
> 
> Und guten morgen erstmal *kaffee weiter trink*



hat blizz aber bestätigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SarahBailey (21. Juli 2010)

Hoppelmoppel111 schrieb:


> Na dann mal guten hunger ^^



Danke xD

Noch 100 Minuten, wenn Blizz mal hält, was se versprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (21. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen Community.

Ich stelle Euch mal Kaffee, belegte Brötchen, Muffins, Kekse und 3L Cola bereit.

Guten Hunger...


----------



## Philine (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> nix gegen gärtner
> xD
> mein bro is einer ^^



dann hoffe ich mal das er nicht einer von denen ist die immer den Laubbläser an und aus schaltet und mal eben auf der Straße ein Rasenmäherrennen veranstaltet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bif (21. Juli 2010)

30% oder mehr bringen auch nix wenn alle auf Sindras kaltem Buffet oder sonstwo versagen.

Aber mir solls recht sein wenn man dann mit ner Zufallsgruppe weiter kommt und ich mehr Seelen fürs Äxtle sammeln kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: typo


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> dann hoffe ich mal das er nicht einer von denen ist die immer den Laubbläser an und aus schaltet und mal eben auf der Straße ein Rasenmäherrennen veranstaltet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nö so einer is er ned ^^ xD


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> wuhu is wieder mittwoch? ^^



Ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> nö so einer is er ned ^^ xD



das ist schön ^^

die hier gegenüber sind der Horror da lassen ein die Kids mal länger liegen und kreischen nicht rum, aber die Gärtner müssen mit ihren Sachen wieder anfangen.

Naja hoffe mal das die hier gleich fertig sind.


----------



## Sidious75 (21. Juli 2010)

Hmm lecker, danke wie lie b von dir Eltoro

*sich einb elegtes Brötchen schnappt und herzhaft reinbeisst*


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> dann hoffe ich mal das er nicht einer von denen ist die immer den Laubbläser an und aus schaltet und mal eben auf der Straße ein Rasenmäherrennen veranstaltet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Uhm, sowas darf sich Gärtner nennen? :<


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

guuuden

so nachdem der telekom kerl weg is kann ich wieder rumspammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^ ob das mim 30% buff besser wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich zweifle daran ^^ ok selbst hab ich sie auch noch nich
gelegt, aber das lag eher an meiner bescheidenen leitung die ich die letzten 3 wochen hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ma sehn ob mich mein stamm wieder mitnimmt nun wo die leitung besser is oder ob ich mir rnd oder nen 
neuen stamm suchen muss ;D
ma sehn
harren wir der dinge die da kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




un was treibt ihr so an einem mittwoch morgen wen WoW noch net on is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> un was treibt ihr so an einem mittwoch morgen wen WoW noch net on is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kaffee trinken, buffed zuspammen, metal hören. Und du?


----------



## Haggelo (21. Juli 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wronny (21. Juli 2010)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> Lol Wronny, made my Day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe; mein Bäumchen hat noch knapp14 Level vor sich.
Stratholme geh ich nur noch einmal wöchentlich mit meinem DK - nach über 100 Versuchen in kurzer Zeit kann man es irgendwann nicht mehr sehen.

PS: 
Die Beta-Leute können sich heute wieder auf einen Patch freuen (1,3GB von v4.0.0.12479 nach v4.0.0.12539)
hab zwar keinen Zugang, aber den Client.
Hoffe ja, dass sich der Zugang noch im Laufe der Woche dazu gesellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das kommt halt bei meiner schreibweiße so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Uhm, sowas darf sich Gärtner nennen? :<



jup dürfen die sich ^^


----------



## Eltoro73 (21. Juli 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> un was treibt ihr so an einem mittwoch morgen wen WoW noch net on is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Na, was wohl. SPAMMEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Kaffee trinken, buffed zuspammen, metal hören. Und du?



guter anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sonne geniesen, buffed spammen und chillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gleich nen eiskaffee rein schütten un leute nerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> jup dürfen die sich ^^



Naja, ich glaub man muss zwischen Gärtner und Gartenlandschaftsbauer unterscheiden. Zweiteres macht richtige Kunstwerke aus 'nem Garten.


----------



## Philine (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Naja, ich glaub man muss zwischen Gärtner und Gartenlandschaftsbauer unterscheiden. Zweiteres macht richtige Kunstwerke aus 'nem Garten.



ich glaub nicht das die Kunstwerke machen können. 

Aber ganz klar es sind Gärtner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoppelmoppel111 (21. Juli 2010)

ich bin mal eene rauchn ^^


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



löl ? ^^


----------



## Bob Toady (21. Juli 2010)

jede woche das selbe....


----------



## Eltoro73 (21. Juli 2010)

wronny schrieb:


> PS:
> Die Beta-Leute können sich heute wieder auf einen Patch freuen (1,3GB von v4.0.0.12479 nach v4.0.0.12539)
> hab zwar keinen Zugang, aber den Client.
> Hoffe ja, dass sich der Zugang noch im Laufe der Woche dazu gesellt.
> ...



Oh, Danke für die Info..Mal fix den Launcher anwerfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (21. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub ich fang an mal wieder intensiver WoW zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als schüler bis August Sturmfrei zu haben ist einfach ein Traum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marccram (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> nur mal so ne frage was macht ihr so bis 11uhr?



257ers aufe Ohren hauen,Kaffee trinken und Lego Harry Potter-Die Jahre 1-4 Installieren(xD)


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> ich glaub nicht das die Kunstwerke machen können.
> 
> Aber ganz klar es sind Gärtner
> 
> ...



das is wohl war ^^
bei manchen gärtner / harz 4er die einfach rasen mähen müssen, denk ich mir echt "Muss das morgens um 8 sein oder noch früher?"


----------



## Hoppelmoppel111 (21. Juli 2010)

ich bin mal eene rauchn ^^


----------



## Haggelo (21. Juli 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Als schüler bis August Sturmfrei zu haben ist einfach ein Traum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrisjee (21. Juli 2010)

Immernoch mehr als 1 Stunde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aquapainter (21. Juli 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Morgeeen
> 
> boar wie ich Gärtner hasse die machen so ein krach
> 
> ...



Ich hasse die auch.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wohne inner Kleinstadt und jeden Samstag schmeisssen alle Ihren Rasentraktor und *rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrrr* von allen Seiten....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich fang an mal wieder intensiver WoW zu spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hätte da andere gedanken als WoW spielen als schüler un sturmfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> das is wohl war ^^
> bei manchen gärtner / harz 4er die einfach rasen mähen müssen, denk ich mir echt "Muss das morgens um 8 sein oder noch früher?"



Wenigstens bemühen se sich. Und die können nix dafür, wenn man um 8 noch nicht wach ist :X


----------



## Philine (21. Juli 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> das is wohl war ^^
> bei manchen gärtner / harz 4er die einfach rasen mähen müssen, denk ich mir echt "Muss das morgens um 8 sein oder noch früher?"



kann auch vorkommen das die um 6:30 anfangen, aber da können die sich etwas zusammen nehmen.


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich fang an mal wieder intensiver WoW zu spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wieso nur bis August??


----------



## Eklan (21. Juli 2010)

Morgen ! Vielleicht schaffen sies dann auch, dass mal meine Chars im Arsenal aktualisiert werden.^^


----------



## Haggelo (21. Juli 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> hätte da andere gedanken als WoW spielen als schüler un sturmfrei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hortensie (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> nö so einer is er ned ^^ xD



Ich bin auch Gärtnerin und Rasenmäherrennen machen ne mords Gaudi *schnell wegduck*

Aber diese Laubpuster finde ich auch nur ätzend. Ich nehme so oft wie es geht den guten alten Besen.


----------



## Aquapainter (21. Juli 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> hätte da andere gedanken als WoW spielen als schüler un sturmfrei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tz tz tz Du Ferkel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



juhu? neue ids sonntag endlich mitn pala den drachen in ulduar holen...Sagt ma ist bei euch das arsenal auch nich mehr aktuell? gestrn zb sternrufer mitn tank gemacht 
Wie man hier sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber irgendwie seh ich den im arsenal noch net


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da hat Tigres schon Recht. Auch wenn ich nurnoch 2 Wochen Ferien habe, sobald irgendwie sturmfrei ist hänge ich kaum mehr vorm PC (vor- bis nachmittags ausgnommen, da geht noch nichts).


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Wenigstens bemühen se sich. Und die können nix dafür, wenn man um 8 noch nicht wach ist :X



also bei dennen hier kann man das net mühe nennen.. glaub mir!
die wefen das ding an und stehn dann daneben mit der kippe und schwallen (wie auch immer die sich gegenseitig verstehn, vielleicht können sie von den lippen lesen) und das is hier ne kleine grünfläche... würde ich in 20 min fertig haben un die ... also 2 stunden is da schnell (ohne das gras auf den hänger laden)


----------



## Philine (21. Juli 2010)

Hortensie schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Gärtnerin und Rasenmäherrennen machen ne mords Gaudi *schnell wegduck*
> 
> Aber diese Laubpuster finde ich auch nur ätzend. Ich nehme so oft wie es geht den guten alten Besen.



aber doch net so auf der Straße 

nach Feierabend oder kurz vorher auf dem Firmengelände kann ich ja verstehen^^ aber so neee


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Hortensie schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Gärtnerin und Rasenmäherrennen machen ne mords Gaudi *schnell wegduck*
> 
> Aber diese Laubpuster finde ich auch nur ätzend. Ich nehme so oft wie es geht den guten alten Besen.



xD im betrieb von meim bro meinen die Rasenmähen und des mit laubgebläse is keine gärtner beschäftigung des machen nur arbeiter oder hilfsarbeiter

omg so dumm kann nur Wien bzw. Österreich sein


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> juhu? neue ids sonntag endlich mitn pala den drachen in ulduar holen...Sagt ma ist bei euch das arsenal auch nich mehr aktuell? gestrn zb sternrufer mitn tank gemacht
> Wie man hier sieht
> 
> 
> ...




Ja, Arsenal hängt seit einigen Wochen schon hinterher, aktualisiert nicht richtig etc.


----------



## Haggelo (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Da hat Tigres schon Recht. Auch wenn ich nurnoch 2 Wochen Ferien habe, sobald irgendwie sturmfrei ist hänge ich kaum mehr vorm PC (vor- bis nachmittags ausgnommen, da geht noch nichts).



hab bis 15. august frei


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ja, Arsenal hängt seit einigen Wochen schon hinterher, aktualisiert nicht richtig etc.



son dreck x.x


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> hab bis 15. august frei



Ich muss ab dem 5.8 wieder. Oberstufe ich komme! :x


----------



## Marccram (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ja, Arsenal hängt seit einigen Wochen schon hinterher, aktualisiert nicht richtig etc.



Nicht richtig?^^Es aktualisiert gar nicht.^^


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> son dreck x.x



Joa, stimmt schon. Naja, vllt fixen sie's ja heute, wobei, Armory ist nicht down...


----------



## Haggelo (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ich muss ab dem 5.8 wieder. Oberstufe ich komme! :x



Danach 10 klasse, was ja jetzt nicht sooo schwer ist.


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Marccram schrieb:


> Nicht richtig?^^Es aktualisiert gar nicht.^^



Ja doch, aktualisieren tut's schon. Habe mir vor einigen Tagen nen Dolch mit black magic drauf für meinen Warlock zugelegt, der Dolch wird inner Armory angezeigt (auch wenn ich wieder meinen Stab trage...).


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

also ich noch schülerin war hab ich in der ferien meine zeit mit schwimmen und mit freunden abhängen verbracht ;D

ok da gabs auch noch kein WoW *looool*


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Joa, stimmt schon. Naja, vllt fixen sie's ja heute, wobei, Armory ist nicht down...



armory is immer was später down nach den servern


----------



## Marccram (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ja doch, aktualisieren tut's schon. Habe mir vor einigen Tagen nen Dolch mit black magic drauf für meinen Warlock zugelegt, der Dolch wird inner Armory angezeigt (auch wenn ich wieder meinen Stab trage...).



Bei mir hat sich im Armory gar nichts getan <.<


----------



## Hortensie (21. Juli 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> aber doch net so auf der Straße
> 
> nach Feierabend oder kurz vorher auf dem Firmengelände kann ich ja verstehen^^ aber so neee



Oh, niemals auf der Straße. Nur auf Sportplätzen wenn da sonst niemand ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Danach 10 klasse, was ja jetzt nicht sooo schwer ist.



Haha, 10. war für mich bisher die schlimmste Klasse xD. Naja, inner 11. wird sichs zeigen ob Chemie wirklich die richtige Naturwissenschaft für mich ist, wobei, Physik und Bio sind weitaus schlimmer.


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

Marccram schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich im Armory gar nichts getan <.<



wie bei mir mein hexer hat nu die beiden BiS trinkets und werden nich angezeigt -.-


----------



## Cynda (21. Juli 2010)

hach, da wache ich mal um 9 Uhr auf, freu mich voll, und dann komm ich drauf, dass es MITTWOCH ist... Albtraum? Nö, leider die realität.
Ich musste so lange warten, um wieder spielen zu können- jetzt hab ich 12 Wochen frei (sry, korrigiere, es sind nur noch 11) und in dieser
Zeit hab ich großes vor- 2 Twinks müssen 80 erreichen, mein main gehört gepusht,....
ach verdammt, warum müssen die server ausgerechnet heute bis 11 uhr down sein?


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

ich verabschäu mich ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 viel spaß noch leute ;D
und spammt net ZUVIEL hrrhrrhrr


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> armory is immer was später down nach den servern



Na dann besteht ja noch Hoffnung.


----------



## Marccram (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Haha, 10. war für mich bisher die schlimmste Klasse xD. Naja, inner 11. wird sichs zeigen ob Chemie wirklich die richtige Naturwissenschaft für mich ist, wobei, Physik und Bio sind weitaus schlimmer.



Machst auch Fach-Abi oder was?^^


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Cynda schrieb:


> ach verdammt, warum müssen die server ausgerechnet heute bis 11 uhr down sein?



Weil sie gewartet werden müssen *kluge Antwort geb und nicht merk das es eine rethorische frage war*.


----------



## Haggelo (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Haha, 10. war für mich bisher die schlimmste Klasse xD. Naja, inner 11. wird sichs zeigen ob Chemie wirklich die richtige Naturwissenschaft für mich ist, wobei, Physik und Bio sind weitaus schlimmer.



ich bin in einer IGS und da ist der übergang von der 10 in die 11 eig ganz angenehm , mal schauen wie es wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
naja noch 1 jahr warten.


----------



## Eltoro73 (21. Juli 2010)

Fix noch eine große Kanne Kaffee aus der Küche hol. Bitte sehr....

<Sich gerade die Zunge verbrannt hat. Shit ist der heiß>

<Der Kaffee...> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (21. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hach ja

das letzte bg bevor der server down ging 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(interface flames werden ignoriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Marccram schrieb:


> Machst auch Fach-Abi oder was?^^



Ne, G8, Abi nach 12 Jahren. Naja, und bei uns an der Schule gibt's 'nen Profilsystem und in meinem Profil brauch ich min. 1 Naturwissenschaft.


----------



## WoWevolution (21. Juli 2010)

so erstmal moin an alle ^^ *kaffee nehm*

wenn wir glück haben sind die server eh ne stunde früher on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marccram (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ne, G8, Abi nach 12 Jahren. Naja, und bei uns an der Schule gibt's 'nen Profilsystem und in meinem Profil brauch ich min. 1 Naturwissenschaft.



Aso dachte weil du das mit Chemie so betont hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Marccram schrieb:


> Aso dachte weil du das mit Chemie so betont hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habs nur betont weil ich so ziemlich alle Naturwissenschaften nicht besonders mag =/.


----------



## Sidious75 (21. Juli 2010)

Das mim arsenal stimmt habs grad gecheckt. beim eingeben des namens meiner Druidin steht da zwar lv l56 wenn ich dann aber auf den char klicke kommt lvl 45. omg. das ist ne woche her seit ich das level hatte oder länger. Typisch Blizz -.-

Wär gut, wenn die mal das Arsenal fixxen würden.


----------



## Marccram (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ich habs nur betont weil ich so ziemlich alle Naturwissenschaften nicht besonders mag =/.



Whoot :O
Ich werd nach den Ferien Fach-Abi in Chemietechnik anfangen,Naturwissenschaften ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ich habs nur betont weil ich so ziemlich alle Naturwissenschaften nicht besonders mag =/.



ich auch nicht.


----------



## Philine (21. Juli 2010)

juhu Sie sind wech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Marccram schrieb:


> Whoot :O
> Ich werd nach den Ferien Fach-Abi in Chemietechnik anfangen,Naturwissenschaften ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Chemie ist auch das einzige was einigermaßen erträglich (und verständlich) für mich ist. Wie ich in Bio auf 'ne 2 gekommen bin ist mir bis heute, 4 Wochen nach den Zeugnissen, schleierhaft.


----------



## Marccram (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Chemie ist auch das einzige was einigermaßen erträglich (und verständlich) für mich ist. Wie ich in Bio auf 'ne 2 gekommen bin ist mir bis heute, 4 Wochen nach den Zeugnissen, schleierhaft.



Mir gehts mit Mathe so ähnlich..Ich frag mich wie zur Hölle ich ne 3 aufm Abschlusszeugnis hinbekommen hab oO


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Marccram schrieb:


> Mir gehts mit Mathe so ähnlich..Ich frag mich wie zur Hölle ich ne 3 aufm Abschlusszeugnis hinbekommen hab oO



Ich hab Mathe als Prüfungsfach inner Oberstufe, keine Ahnung welcher Teufel mich da geritten hat :X. Naja, wenigstens nicht als Lk.


----------



## SarahBailey (21. Juli 2010)

Ihr seid komisch... Naturwissenschaften sind voll toll... War damals in der Schule das, was mir am meisten Spaß gemacht hat.


----------



## wronny (21. Juli 2010)

Magst du die Naturwissenschaften nicht oder mögen sie dich nicht?

PS: Das Schöne am Abi - speziell an den Abiturprüfungen - ist das Gefühl, welches man hat, 
wenn man die Klausuren hinter sich hat.

*Seit Ende Mai am Chillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (OK eigentlich schon länger. Das hat man an den Noten - zum Glück - nicht gemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)*

PPS:
Mathe / Physik LK *hust*


----------



## Marccram (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ich hab Mathe als Prüfungsfach inner Oberstufe, keine Ahnung welcher Teufel mich da geritten hat :X. Naja, wenigstens nicht als Lk.



Ich muss zum Glück nur noch Arbeiten in Mathe schreiben und keine wichtigen Prüfungen..
Ich bin bei der ZAP schon fast zusammengebrochen xD


----------



## Haggelo (21. Juli 2010)

SarahBailey schrieb:


> Ihr seid komisch... Naturwissenschaften sind voll toll... War damals in der Schule das, was mir am meisten Spaß gemacht hat.



Niemals


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

SarahBailey schrieb:


> Ihr seid komisch... Naturwissenschaften sind voll toll... War damals in der Schule das, was mir am meisten Spaß gemacht hat.



Bis Anfang Klasse 9 wars bei mir auch so.


----------



## Marccram (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Bis Anfang Klasse 9 wars bei mir auch so.



Ab da wirds doch erst richtig interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Marccram schrieb:


> Ab da wirds doch erst richtig interessant
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ab da wurde mir Physik zu theoretisch und Bio zu genetisch :X


----------



## SarahBailey (21. Juli 2010)

Hatte Physik-LK und das war das geilste Fach ever... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dafür mochte ich keine Sprachen, die sozialdingens Fächer und Musik/Kunst... Das ist alles so unpräzise bzw. unlogisch. (Wobei man gestehen muss, dass Höhere Mathematik auch nicht immer logisch bzw. präzise ist aber es macht trotzdem Spaß *g*)


----------



## Morfelpotz (21. Juli 2010)

Cynda schrieb:


> hach, da wache ich mal um 9 Uhr auf, freu mich voll, und dann komm ich drauf, dass es MITTWOCH ist... Albtraum? Nö, leider die realität.
> Ich musste so lange warten, um wieder spielen zu können- jetzt hab ich 12 Wochen frei (sry, korrigiere, es sind nur noch 11) und in dieser
> Zeit hab ich großes vor- 2 Twinks müssen 80 erreichen, mein main gehört gepusht,....
> ach verdammt, warum müssen die server ausgerechnet heute bis 11 uhr down sein?



Na dann mach mal Cynda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis später denn *fg*


----------



## Marccram (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ab da wurde mir Physik zu theoretisch und Bio zu genetisch :X



Genetik ging eig noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja Physik war bei uns immer viel Praxis,kommt auf den Lehrer an ;D


----------



## Cynda (21. Juli 2010)

ja, ich hab ne rethorische frage gestellt- sozusagen ein innerer monolog 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde die naturwissenschaften auch toll- studiere immerhin pharmazie ^^


----------



## Marccram (21. Juli 2010)

SarahBailey schrieb:


> Hatte Physik-LK und das war das geilste Fach ever...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nichma Englisch?:>


----------



## Philine (21. Juli 2010)

hatte auch schon einige Prüfungen aber 

die schlimmste war die Spanischprüfung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und gebracht hat der quatsch auch nix weiss nix mehr ausser paar einzelne worte.


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

SarahBailey schrieb:


> Hatte Physik-LK und das war das geilste Fach ever...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gesellschaftsfächer ftw. Geschichte, Deutsch und Politik / Erdkunde = Super.

Edit: Sprachen sind auch toll, insbesondere Englisch.


----------



## Eltoro73 (21. Juli 2010)

Damals??? 9 / 10 Klasse??

Oha..fühle mich gerade, als ob ich meine Rente einreichen müsste, da das DAMALS schon eine Weile her ist bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Cynda schrieb:


> ja, ich hab ne rethorische frage gestellt- sozusagen ein innerer monolog
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sag ich ja :<


> Finde die naturwissenschaften auch toll- studiere immerhin pharmazie ^^



Hm, das verstehe wer will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morfelpotz (21. Juli 2010)

Naturwissenschaften sind bestes^^
Ohne Bio hätt ich kein Abi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein hoch auf die adaptive Radiation und Darwin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

Ödex.x


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Ödex.x



Wer wie was?


----------



## SarahBailey (21. Juli 2010)

Marccram schrieb:


> Nichma Englisch?:>



Englisch an sich ist ok. Ich lese viele Bücher auf Englisch, gucke auf viele Filme und Serien auf Englisch aber wenns anfängt, dass man auf Englisch nen Text interpretieren muss, hörts bei mir auf. Das mag ja noch nicht einmal auf Deutsch.




WeRkO schrieb:


> Gesellschaftsfächer ftw. Geschichte, Deutsch und Politik / Erdkunde = Super.
> 
> Edit: Sprachen sind auch toll, insbesondere Englisch.



Geschichte ist ok, wenns ums Mittelalter geht, alles andere ist net so mein Ding, mit Deutsch kann man mich jagen, auch wenn ich nicht schlecht drin war in der Schule, Politik hatte ich das letzte Mal in der 9 oder so, fands langweilig und Erdkunde hatte ich als LK. Es war im Grunde Wirtschaftsgeographie, was absolut nicht mein Ding ist. Aber immerhin hab ich da gelernt massen an Diagrammen in kürzester Zeit auszuwerten und zu analysieren. Das war aber auch das einzig Sinnvolle dran. -.-


----------



## Aratos (21. Juli 2010)

SarahBailey schrieb:


> Hatte Physik-LK und das war das geilste Fach ever...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



SPRACHEN FTW!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (21. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RmG9DXPDTJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



never 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denilson (21. Juli 2010)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass der 30% Buff erst nächste Woche kommt oder?


----------



## Philine (21. Juli 2010)

Denilson schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass der 30% Buff erst nächste Woche kommt oder?



nein evtl heute schon


----------



## Hoppelmoppel111 (21. Juli 2010)

lol xDD


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

Nein die ammis hatten den gestern also kriegen wir den buff heute...
Werko...mir is öde ^^


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

SarahBailey schrieb:


> Geschichte ist ok, wenns ums Mittelalter geht, alles andere ist net so mein Ding, mit Deutsch kann man mich jagen, auch wenn ich nicht schlecht drin war in der Schule, Politik hatte ich das letzte Mal in der 9 oder so, fands langweilig und Erdkunde hatte ich als LK. Es war im Grunde Wirtschaftsgeographie, was absolut nicht mein Ding ist. Aber immerhin hab ich da gelernt massen an Diagrammen in kürzester Zeit auszuwerten und zu analysieren. Das war aber auch das einzig Sinnvolle dran. -.-




Ich mag vorallem die vergangenen 200 Jahre in der deutschen Geschichte, Industrialisierung, Soziale Frage, beide Weltkriege,, die Zeit dazwischen, die Zeiten danach etc.


----------



## Eltoro73 (21. Juli 2010)

<Schaum vorm Mund>----Wie kann jemand sagen, ich wäre aggresiv? <Schaum wegwisch> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (21. Juli 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52TfvbhZ5J4&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## wronny (21. Juli 2010)

Das Fach "Geschichte" lässt sich eigentlich in einem Satz zusammenfassen:
"Menschen machen Fehler; immer wieder; und häufig dieselben!"

SoWi (Politik / Wirtschaft):
Ist ganz OK, die Schwerpunkte könnten da anders Gesetzt sein. -.-

Sprachen sind nützlich, wobei ich den Englisch-Unterricht meist interessanter fand,
als den Deutsch-Unterricht.
In beiden Fächern würde ich als Lektüren gerne mehr Krimis sehen.
Arthur Conan Doyle > Shakespeare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja so hat jeder seine Vorlieben.


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Nein die ammis hatten den gestern also kriegen wir den buff heute...
> Werko...mir is öde ^^



Beteilige dich an unserer, hmm, höchst intellektuellen Diskussion über Schulfächer! X:


----------



## Ivensis (21. Juli 2010)

Der 30% D Buff kommt definitiv Heute !!


----------



## pixeljedi (21. Juli 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Damals??? 9 / 10 Klasse??
> 
> Oha..fühle mich gerade, als ob ich meine Rente einreichen müsste, da das DAMALS schon eine Weile her ist bei mir
> 
> ...



komm eltoro,hak ein,dann sind wir schon zu zweit, meine 10. klasse war 83 zu ende


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (21. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=peqUkCfU72w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7O2eDIxsKEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 (das erste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GxLlgtEVmzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cynda (21. Juli 2010)

soooooo.... ich geh mal etwas frühstücken, vielleicht sollte ich auch mal zusammenräumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn ich glück habe, kann ich dann endlich spielen!

cya 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Beteilige dich an unserer, hmm, höchst intellektuellen Diskussion über Schulfächer! X:



^Gerne, ich hatte in sport immer ne 6 weil ich mit bekannten Sporttrinken war während der Sportstunde! xD


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Cynda schrieb:


> soooooo.... ich geh mal etwas frühstücken, vielleicht sollte ich auch mal zusammenräumen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tschüssikofski 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm, aufräumen, bzw. zusammenräumen könnte ich auch mal wieder.


----------



## Eltoro73 (21. Juli 2010)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> komm eltoro,hak ein,dann sind wir schon zu zweit, meine 10. klasse war 83 zu ende



Hatte aber nen derben Vorteil: So hatten wir jede menge Zeit für NDW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.s.: 83??? Da sind sicherlich noch einige (denke 95%) von hier noch von rechts nach links bei Papa geschwommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (21. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WJ4G6U8sqOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> ^Gerne, ich hatte in sport immer ne 6 weil ich mit bekannten Sporttrinken war während der Sportstunde! xD



Haha. Ich hatte in Informatik ne 6, zum Glück war das Fach nicht versetzungrelevant. Aber auf nen Dienstagnachmittag habe ich besseres zu tun als Java zu lernen >.>


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Haha. Ich hatte in Informatik ne 6, zum Glück war das Fach nicht versetzungrelevant. Aber auf nen Dienstagnachmittag habe ich besseres zu tun als Java zu lernen >.>



Pc fächer hatte ich komischer weiße immer ne 1 o.O 
naja im letzten lehrgang wo ich war durfte ich meinem dozenten erklären wie er den teilnehmern erklärt wie sie was zu machen haben unter microsoft xD


----------



## Toxxical (21. Juli 2010)

.


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Informatik ist doch leicht....



Aber stinklangweilig xD


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Aber stinklangweilig xD



jau

Edit: da hba ich immer des schul netzwerk zum abkacken gebracht ^^
Edit 2: aber in neuer schule geht des glaub nimmer so leicht
 	komm im sep. in ne HTL


----------



## Metalcore (21. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Nein die ammis hatten den gestern also kriegen wir den buff heute...
> Werko...mir is öde ^^




Mensch und dann noch keine News  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hier bei buffed


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Metalcore schrieb:


> Mensch und dann noch keine News
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie wahr, wie wahr. 

+++Breaking News+++Thrall trägt grüne Unterwäsche+++Breaking News+++


----------



## Toxxical (21. Juli 2010)

Ist der Thread gestern eigentlich nicht geschlossen worden?


----------



## Aratos (21. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> ^Gerne, ich hatte in sport immer ne 6 weil ich mit bekannten Sporttrinken war während der Sportstunde! xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ist der Thread gestern eigentlich nicht geschlossen worden?



Welcher Thread?


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ist der Thread gestern eigentlich nicht geschlossen worden?



wieso sollt der geschlossen werden


----------



## Heydu (21. Juli 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




uufff
OH SHIT!!!! meine Güte...


----------



## pirmin93 (21. Juli 2010)

Will mir jemand sagen wieso sich mein Schamitwink ohne Dungeonfinder so unfassbar langsam levelt?
Wird das mit 40 besser?
Ich hab schon kaum Lust den überhaupt noch hochzubringen ich brauch gefühlte over 9000!!!!!!Hits pro mob :<


----------



## Toxxical (21. Juli 2010)

Gestern war er mal ne zeitlang zu, weil einer am Dienstag gepostet hat und man anscheinend nur Mittwochs hier schreiben darf.


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> Will mir jemand sagen wieso sich mein Schamitwink ohne Dungeonfinder so unfassbar langsam levelt?
> Wird das mit 40 besser?
> Ich hab schon kaum Lust den überhaupt noch hochzubringen ich brauch gefühlte over 9000!!!!!!Hits pro mob :<



Ab 40 wirds zumindest als Verstärker besser.


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> Will mir jemand sagen wieso sich mein Schamitwink ohne Dungeonfinder so unfassbar langsam levelt?
> Wird das mit 40 besser?
> Ich hab schon kaum Lust den überhaupt noch hochzubringen ich brauch gefühlte over 9000!!!!!!Hits pro mob :<



löl keine acc sachen oder kannst schurke ned spielen
? 
^^

EDIT: ups hab mich vverlesen


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

so wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 woanders gespammt un nun wieder hier bei der arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Gestern war er mal ne zeitlang zu, weil einer am Dienstag gepostet hat und man anscheinen nur Mittwochs hier schreiben darf.



Der ist eigentlich immer zu, lediglich Mittwochs isser auf.


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

Metalcore schrieb:


> Mensch und dann noch keine News
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jau ++++NEWS++++Mindadar ist öde.++++Wieder fiel ein Reissack um++++Enten demonstrieren sie sind nicht fürs wc gedacht+++++



Aratos schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^ Irgendjemand muss ja für das + in deutschlandskassen sorgen 



LuckyKiller schrieb:


> wieso sollt der geschlossen werden


Er war gestern zu weil gestern jemand reinschrieb.


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Gestern war er mal ne zeitlang zu, weil einer am Dienstag gepostet hat und man anscheinend nur Mittwochs hier schreiben darf.



man darf au nur am mitw hier schreiben


----------



## pirmin93 (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ab 40 wirds zumindest als Verstärker besser.



Ok :/
Bin jetzt 30 und die Lust auf die Lufttotemquest ist so groß wie meine Begeisterung als ich damals Two Worlds I angespielt hab-.-


----------



## sirspoof (21. Juli 2010)

^^ mein shami ist auch bei 20 hängen geblieben...


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> ++++Enten demonstrieren sie sind nicht fürs wc gedacht+++++



Haha


----------



## pixeljedi (21. Juli 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Hatte aber nen derben Vorteil: So hatten wir jede menge Zeit für NDW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


denk ich mal auch ....aber dafür können sie ja nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und NDW war schon ne feine sache...das war noch mucke,nich son elektro-geschrammel wie heut
was nich heissen soll das ich keine elektronische musik mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kraftwerk machen schoon geile E-mucke 

wenn ich daran denke das es zu meiner einschulungs zeit (73) in der DDR nicht mal flächendeckend fernsehgeräte gab lol
und heute rennt jeder stift mit nem handy rum...iss schon krass wie sich das alle verändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magicbaby (21. Juli 2010)

Langsam frag ich mich, was es jede Woche zu warten gibt. Und so wie wir das schon kennen, wird es wahrscheinlich net 11uhr werden.


----------



## WoWevolution (21. Juli 2010)

wer noch schnell bevor die server on gehn lachen will sollte sich diese geschichte durchlesen^^ 

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/161593-high-noon-in-booty-bay/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Magicbaby schrieb:


> Langsam frag ich mich, was es jede Woche zu warten gibt. Und so wie wir das schon kennen, wird es wahrscheinlich net 11uhr werden.



Jop. Sie sollten die Wartungszeit auf 15 Uhr ausweiten, dann ist jeder Blizzard dankbar wenn sie bereits um 12 Uhr fertig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Btw, was hört ihr gerade? Ich höre mir den Veitstanz von StS an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (21. Juli 2010)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> denk ich mal auch ....aber dafür können sie ja nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W6NXyxEtCR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




aber die KLEIDUNG und die Frisur

man bin ich froh das sich zeiten ändern


----------



## SarahBailey (21. Juli 2010)

*seufz* mir ist sooo langweilig... ich glaub, ich geh freiwillig Gewandung nähen...


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Jop. Sie sollten die Wartungszeit auf 15 Uhr ausweiten, dann ist jeder Blizzard dankbar wenn sie bereits um 12 Uhr fertig sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich hör mir grad Indica an^^


----------



## Toxxical (21. Juli 2010)

Magicbaby schrieb:


> Langsam frag ich mich, was es jede Woche zu warten gibt. Und so wie wir das schon kennen, wird es wahrscheinlich net 11uhr werden.
> 
> 
> > > Nein


----------



## Scørpius86 (21. Juli 2010)

Ich warte nicht, ich finde nur die Unterhaltungen hier immer sehr interessant und amusant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Deswegen *schau ich jeden Mittwoch auch wenn ich arbeiten muss in diesen Thread vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

Ich hör grad "Lacrimosa - Dem ende Entgegen"


----------



## Zorica (21. Juli 2010)

bloss net will vor der arbeit wenigstens noch ne ini^^


----------



## Eltoro73 (21. Juli 2010)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> denk ich mal auch ....aber dafür können sie ja nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



 /sign

73...Einfach ein guter Jahrgang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (21. Juli 2010)

WoWevolution schrieb:


> wer noch schnell bevor die server on gehn lachen will sollte sich diese geschichte durchlesen^^
> 
> http://www.buffed.de...n-in-booty-bay/
> 
> ...


 der is sooo geil,ich hab den gestern abend schon gelesen...einfach herrlich

obwohl mir das auch schon passierrt is..bei war aber nur n "reiserucksack" futsch also nich so wild
und wer auf meine sig guckt sieht das ich auch n kesselkind bin
und ich halte die geschichte schon für glaubwürdig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (21. Juli 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 73...Einfach ein guter Jahrgang
> 
> ...



fjeden...aber jahrgang bin ich 1966.... aber der war auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wronny (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> jau
> 
> Edit: da hba ich immer des schul netzwerk zum abkacken gebracht ^^
> Edit 2: aber in neuer schule geht des glaub nimmer so leicht
> komm im sep. in ne HTL



Informatik ist doch toll, nimmt man den Unterricht als Basis und baut darauf auf kann das lustig werden.

Erinnere mich gerne an die Zeit in der wir zu viert den Unterricht anderer Fächer verlassen
durften, weil mal wieder
a) ein Beamer nicht richtig funktionierte
b) ein Rechner in einem Fachraum keinen Netzwerk zugriff hat (=kein Einloggen über den Schulserver möglich)
	Die Suche nach dem Fehler nahm dann rein zufällig 45min in anspruch, obwohl wir das Problem nach 3min gefunden hatten.
c) Die Serversoftware-Mist war und aus der Blacklist des Internet Filters mal eben eine Whitelist gemacht hat, sodass man nur die gelisteten Seiten aufrufen konnte.

Informatik ist das, was man draus macht.


----------



## Scørpius86 (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> ich hör mir grad Indica an^^


Dito. Ich liebe die Songs dieser finischen Mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (21. Juli 2010)

Metalcore schrieb:


> Mensch und dann noch keine News
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hier die neusten News:

- Wir haben keine zweite Chance, für einen ersten Eindruck.
- Geld ist wie Toilettenpapier - wenn man´s braucht, braucht man´s dringend.
- Man liebt den Verrat, nicht aber den Verräter.
-----
- Pessimisten sind Optimisten, die die Fakten kennen.
- Wer nicht mit der Zeit geht, der geht mit der Zeit.
- Der Mensch hat die Atombombe erfunden. Keine Maus auf der Welt würde aber auf die Idee kommen, eine Mausfalle zu konstruieren, um sich gegenseitig umzubringen.
-----
- Der Vorteil der Klugheit besteht darin, daß man sich dumm stellen kann. Das Gegenteil ist schon schwieriger.
- Wir denken selten an das, was wir haben, sondern immer nur an das, was uns fehlt.
- Einer Straßenbahn und einer Aktie darf man nie nachlaufen. Nur Geduld: die nächste kommt mit Sicherheit.
----- 
Es wäre dumm, sich über die Welt zu ärgern. Sie kümmert sich nicht darum. Gott hat den Menschen erschaffen, weil er vom Affen entäuscht war. Danach hat er auf weitere Experimente verzichtet.
Ein wahrhaft großer Mann wird weder einen Wurm zertreten noch vor einem Kaiser kriechen.


----------



## Toxxical (21. Juli 2010)

http://www.internetradio.de/playlist/club.asx


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (21. Juli 2010)

moin moin an alle im Glutofen Deutschland


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

The schrieb:


> moin moin an alle im Glutofen Deutschland



hoi ^^
naja war schon wärmer oder


----------



## Denilson (21. Juli 2010)

Denilson schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass der 30% Buff erst nächste Woche kommt oder?



okay, habs selbst gefunden =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

blubb


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> hoi ^^
> naja war schon wärmer oder



Du wiederholst dich. Rund 200 Leute lesen unser gespamme, yay


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

wronny schrieb:


> Informatik ist doch toll, nimmt man den Unterricht als Basis und baut darauf auf kann das lustig werden.
> 
> Erinnere mich gerne an die Zeit in der wir zu viert den Unterricht anderer Fächer verlassen
> durften, weil mal wieder
> ...



dort hab ich nüsse gelernt


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Du wiederholst dich. Rund 200 Leute lesen unser gespamme, yay



ich kanns halt ;P


----------



## Râffio (21. Juli 2010)

moin moin hier geht ja schon wieder die post ab^^


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Râffio schrieb:


> moin moin hier geht ja schon wieder die post ab^^



Wie Schmidt's Katze hrhr


----------



## Philine (21. Juli 2010)

Râffio schrieb:


> moin moin hier geht ja schon wieder die post ab^^



ja?

naja find´s relativ Ruhig hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich kann ja mal das tolle vid mit dem Whirlpool wieder posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann wird mehr geschrieben


----------



## Torpedo Monkey (21. Juli 2010)

Denilson schrieb:


> okay, habs selbst gefunden =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Juhu und die Gs Anforderungen steigen nun auch wieder um 30% xD


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

naja ich bin mal ebend hackfleisch kaufen^^


----------



## Caspar (21. Juli 2010)

hier steppt der bär im kettenhemd...


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

naja fast 200 leute hier drin o.O 
ferien noch net zuende? sitz grad auf arbeit x.x


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

bei mir artet es langsam in langeweile aus o.O
HILFE
macht was


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Torpedo schrieb:


> Juhu und die Gs Anforderungen steigen nun auch wieder um 30% xD



du meinst sinken


----------



## Ryou (21. Juli 2010)

Und ist der Titel Königsmörder damit Geschichte? Oder bekommt man ihn dennoch? Schönen Gruss an alle wartenden.


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> bei mir artet es langsam in langeweile aus o.O
> HILFE
> macht was



*keks rüberwerf* Fang!


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> naja fast 200 leute hier drin o.O
> ferien noch net zuende? sitz grad auf arbeit x.x



bei uns haben die erst vor ner woche oder so angefangen


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (21. Juli 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> hoi ^^
> naja war schon wärmer oder




Wir haben hier knap 30°c jetzt

Und in der Wohnung sind es 4 Grad mehr


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Ryou schrieb:


> Und ist der Titel Königsmörder damit Geschichte? Oder bekommt man ihn dennoch? Schönen Gruss an alle wartenden.



Man bekommt ihn immernoch!!!! Welcher Vollidiot hat eigentlich dieses saudoofe Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt?! Alle 2 Tage die selbe Frage, warghs!


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> *keks rüberwerf* Fang!



nen keks 

*mit nem hechtsprung zu dem keks gleit und ihn gekonnt mit den fußzehen auffang*

muhaha


----------



## Torpedo Monkey (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> du meinst sinken




nene ich mein steigen, war schon richtig^^


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

Ryou schrieb:


> Und ist der Titel Königsmörder damit Geschichte? Oder bekommt man ihn dennoch? Schönen Gruss an alle wartenden.



Nen Bluepost dazu gelesen? [Ja][Nein][Geht dich nix an] 

Kreuze an.


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> du meinst sinken



Leider nein^^ Die ganzen GS knaller wollen doch immer höhere werte sehen^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pildaY (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> du meinst sinken



Weil die auch sinken werden ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Râffio (21. Juli 2010)

Bitte bloß nicht das vid xD

und ja auf der Arbeit sitzen, schwitzen und nichts zu tun haben. Macht echt kein Spaß!!


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> nen keks
> 
> *mit nem hechtsprung zu dem keks gleit und ihn gekonnt mit den fußzehen auffang*
> 
> muhaha



na hoffentlich sie die Füße sauber *schüttel*


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Torpedo schrieb:


> nene ich mein steigen, war schon richtig^^



und warfum steigen die denn ?? des versteh i ned ganz


----------



## Philine (21. Juli 2010)

Râffio schrieb:


> Bitte bloß nicht das vid xD
> 
> und ja auf der Arbeit sitzen, schwitzen und nichts zu tun haben. Macht echt kein Spaß!!



jetzt müsste ich das erstrecht posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> na hoffentlich sie die Füße sauber *schüttel*



klar.. war eben duschen
was denkst du von mir pühh...


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> jetzt müsste ich das erstrecht posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mach mal ich kenns noch net ;D


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddy241275 (21. Juli 2010)

Ryou schrieb:


> Und ist der Titel Königsmörder damit Geschichte? Oder bekommt man ihn dennoch? Schönen Gruss an alle wartenden.



wieso sollte man den Titel wegpatchen ?
Viele würden den lk ned mal mit 50% legen


----------



## Râffio (21. Juli 2010)

schon 232 personen denen langweilig ist^^


----------



## zaltim (21. Juli 2010)

man merkt das die sommerferien in vollem gange sind


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Râffio schrieb:


> schon 232 personen denen langweilig ist^^



rofl


----------



## Philine (21. Juli 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> mach mal ich kenns noch net ;D
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber nur weil du es möchtest^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zogNsjy6zcQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (21. Juli 2010)

Râffio schrieb:


> schon 232 personen denen langweilig ist^^



Tendenz steigend^^


----------



## Torpedo Monkey (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> und warfum steigen die denn ?? des versteh i ned ganz



weil es immer so ist, zu beginn warste mit 4,9 k drin oder was und nun krisse keine grp unter 5,4.....
die leute suchen meist nur welche die genauso gut wenn nicht sogar besser equiped sind damit ja kein wipe ensteht bzw es nicht auffällt wennse movement krüppel sind.


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

zaltim schrieb:


> man merkt das die sommerferien in vollem gange sind



hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (21. Juli 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> aber nur weil du es möchtest^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also mit der würde ich nie wieder Baden gehen, irg.


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Torpedo schrieb:


> weil es immer so ist, zu beginn warste mit 4,9 k drin oder was und nun krisse keine grp unter 5,4.....
> die leute suchen meist nur welche die genauso gut wenn nicht sogar besser equiped sind damit ja kein wipe ensteht bzw es nicht auffällt wennse movement krüppel sind.



naja wozu hat man ne gilde ^^


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

No played Schelmisch - Boulevard


----------



## Dhundron (21. Juli 2010)

Die Server gehen wieder!


----------



## Gatierf (21. Juli 2010)

.... noch 15min was soll ik machen ?


----------



## Philine (21. Juli 2010)

Torpedo schrieb:


> weil es immer so ist, zu beginn warste mit 4,9 k drin oder was und nun krisse keine grp unter 5,4.....
> die leute suchen meist nur welche die genauso gut wenn nicht sogar besser equiped sind damit ja kein wipe ensteht bzw es nicht auffällt wennse movement krüppel sind.



oh ja 

gestern hat einer aus unserer Gilde nen Pdk raid gesucht wegen Weekly und der wurde net mit genommen weil er kein ICC Gear an hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> und warfum steigen die denn ?? des versteh i ned ganz






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Also mit der würde ich nie wieder Baden gehen, irg.



wääääääääääääh 

°KOTZ!°


----------



## WoWevolution (21. Juli 2010)

Torpedo schrieb:


> weil es immer so ist, zu beginn warste mit 4,9 k drin oder was und nun krisse keine grp unter 5,4.....
> die leute suchen meist nur welche die genauso gut wenn nicht sogar besser equiped sind damit ja kein wipe ensteht bzw es nicht auffällt wennse movement krüppel sind.


wie wahr wie wahr leider.


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> klar.. war eben duschen
> was denkst du von mir pühh...



Nur das schlimmste *lach*


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

naja aber jezt mal wirklcih ich bin mal hackflecih kaufen^^


----------



## Torpedo Monkey (21. Juli 2010)

Dhundron schrieb:


> Die Server gehen wieder!





LÜGE!


----------



## Ingrimba (21. Juli 2010)

Mal gespannt wie alle weinen wenn die server wieder ne stunde spter hochfahren weil alle welt um 11 uhr einloggt und login server overnukt *gg*


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Ingrimba schrieb:


> Mal gespannt wie alle weinen wenn die server wieder ne stunde spter hochfahren weil alle welt um 11 uhr einloggt und login server overnukt *gg*



XD


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> naja aber jezt mal wirklcih ich bin mal hackflecih kaufen^^



Schnell transportieren, bei der Hitze ist es schneller verdorben als das man Hackfleisch sagen kann >.>


----------



## wronny (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> *keks rüberwerf* Fang!



Dieses ominöse "Fang!" stand bei Magic the gathering doch unter der Karte "Lavaaxt", oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

so bin denn mal ebend weg


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (21. Juli 2010)

Gatierf schrieb:


> .... noch 15min was soll ik machen ?



Du glaubst tatsächlich daran das um 11 Uhr wieder alles läuft^^ Ich lass mich gern eines besseren belehren aber das ist wunschdenken^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torpedo Monkey (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> XD


 Vergiss dein Hackfleisch nich xD


----------



## Aris199214 (21. Juli 2010)

Die Server gehen wieder los Leute, alle suchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Nur das schlimmste *lach*



finde ich aber net ok!!!


----------



## Selima (21. Juli 2010)

> Die Server gehen wieder!



Also da nichmal die Logginserver gehen denk ich mal dass es heute mal wieder ein wenig länger dauern wird... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal sehn wann die frohe Kunde im Loggin.screen erscheint...


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

Aris199214 schrieb:


> Die Server gehen wieder los Leute, alle suchten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also ich komm net net rein


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

wronny schrieb:


> Dieses ominöse "Fang!" stand bei Magic the gathering doch unter der Karte "Lavaaxt", oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dazu kann ich nix sagen, habe Magic the gathering nur an einem Nachmittag bei 'nem Kumpel ausprobiert, danach nie wieder gespielt ^.^


----------



## Heydu (21. Juli 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> aber nur weil du es möchtest^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OH SHHIIIITTTT!!!

hast du mehr solche vids auf lager?^^


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> finde ich aber net ok!!!



I'm sorry, really.


----------



## Aris199214 (21. Juli 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> also ich komm net net rein



Ich auch nicht wollte euch nur mal ärgern =P


----------



## Philine (21. Juli 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> OH SHHIIIITTTT!!!
> 
> hast du mehr solche vids auf lager?^^



nö ^^


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (21. Juli 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> OH SHHIIIITTTT!!!
> 
> hast du mehr solche vids auf lager?^^



stehst drauf was?^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wronny (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich nix sagen, habe Magic the gathering nur an einem Nachmittag bei 'nem Kumpel ausprobiert, danach nie wieder gespielt ^.^



Bei mir ist das jetzt auch 6 Jahre her, dass ich das letzte mal gezockt habe.
Die Karten müssten aber noch irgendwo im Keller sein.
Kam mir nur gerade so (bildlich) in den Sinn...


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

so ich poste auch ma nen video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=01ks5_aG_K0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> stehst drauf was?^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jedem den seinen Fetisch *hrhr*.


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> stehtst drauf was?^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ab zum Psychologen! o.O 
nach mindestens 10 Sitzungen ist es dann vorbei mit "hast noch mehr solcher vids" xD


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (21. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Ab zum Psychologen! o.O
> nach mindestens 10 Sitzungen ist es dann vorbei mit "hast noch mehr solcher vids" xD



Hihi das ging mir auch grad durch den Kopf^^


----------



## Ingrimba (21. Juli 2010)

Ich sag mal spontan ein Wort und ihr postet darauf was zurück Mk? 



GS


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Hihi das ging mir auch grad durch den Kopf^^



Wie würden frauen nun schreien? 
WUHU EINE KOPFPARTNERIN! xD


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> so ich poste auch ma nen video
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kann ich auch:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-TC2xTCb_GU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

nur freaks unterwegs ;D


----------



## Dhundron (21. Juli 2010)

Also ich bin schon eingeloggt


----------



## pildaY (21. Juli 2010)

Ingrimba schrieb:


> Ich sag mal spontan ein Wort und ihr postet darauf was zurück Mk?
> 
> 
> 
> GS



Das ist kein Wort


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Dhundron schrieb:


> Also ich bin schon eingeloggt



Ja ich verarsche au gerne Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

das video is eh das beste bei youtube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 davon bekomm ich net genug





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qit3ALTelOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## WoWevolution (21. Juli 2010)

Ingrimba schrieb:


> GS


Bullshit ^^ 
gs sagt einfach nix aus außer das derjenige gutes eq hat oO


----------



## wronny (21. Juli 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> so ich poste auch ma nen video
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



DEATH NOTE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ich diesen Anime liebe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (21. Juli 2010)

.


----------



## Ingrimba (21. Juli 2010)

ok sry nicht GS sonder Gesundheitsstein


----------



## Echrion (21. Juli 2010)

Ihr habt ein Leben , ich sitz hier in der Schule , an den lahmsten Rechnern der Welt und habe erst um 12.15 und bin erst um 13.00 daheim , daher stören mich die Serverdowntimes nicht wikrlich , außer in den Ferien *NEID*


----------



## Sordura (21. Juli 2010)

trolololol


----------



## Torpedo Monkey (21. Juli 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> so ich poste auch ma nen video
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn scho japaner dann aber auch gute Mucke bitte, Horrorpunk FTW!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i-a55LERTaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

wronny schrieb:


> DEATH NOTE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



DDD

willst du mein freund sein!

[ ] ja
[ ] nein
[ ] nur wegen death note


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

Gs ist die Richtige abkürzung für einen Gesundheitsstein. Mein gs im Profil heiß ja auch das ich schon 5832 gesundheitssteine verteilt habe.


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> DDD
> 
> willst du mein freund sein!
> 
> ...



Den film dazu gesehen? 
Der ist genial


----------



## Eltoro73 (21. Juli 2010)

Ingrimba schrieb:


> Ich sag mal spontan ein Wort und ihr postet darauf was zurück Mk?
> 
> 
> 
> GS




kk... G9




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (21. Juli 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> nö ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ätsch
schade^^



SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> stehst drauf was?^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wtf? xD nur weil ich nachfrage steh ich drauf ?^^

VORURTEIL!


----------



## Phurim (21. Juli 2010)

Ingrimba schrieb:


> Ich sag mal spontan ein Wort und ihr postet darauf was zurück Mk?
> 
> 
> 
> GS



gestern ICC10 Retripala mit nen GS von 5780 "Ich hab die Luftschiffschlacht noch nie gemacht" nachdem er zum 3 mal gestorben ist als er den Zwerg gehaun hat und nicht den Magier....Ebay lässt grüßen


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

Torpedo schrieb:


> Wenn scho japaner dann aber auch gute Mucke bitte, Horrorpunk FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm das rockt iwie net richtig ;D


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Torpedo schrieb:


> Wenn scho japaner dann aber auch gute Mucke bitte, Horrorpunk FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



langweilig :X


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Den film dazu gesehen?
> Der ist genial



hab die orginal filme hier auf rechner.. aber nur spradisch ma rein geschaut
noch kein nerv gehabt mit den engishen untertitel zu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber demnächst mal

aber auf jeden sin die shimigami GUT getroffen


----------



## Defancy (21. Juli 2010)

Ingrimba schrieb:


> Ich sag mal spontan ein Wort und ihr postet darauf was zurück Mk?
> 
> 
> 
> GS





das heißt doch *Geh sterben* oder ?


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

Defancy schrieb:


> das heißt doch *Geh sterben* oder ?



auch ne gute alternative!


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iCfKK-SUcTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das beste lied der welt xD


----------



## Meredithe (21. Juli 2010)

Morgen ihr luschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na wie isset?


----------



## Ingrimba (21. Juli 2010)

So gleich 11. Das heißt um kurz nach elf ist buffed auch down bzw dieses Thema


----------



## wronny (21. Juli 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> DDD
> 
> willst du mein freund sein!
> 
> ...



Bei Leuten, die diesen Anime kennen und mögen, sollte man ja generell vorsichtig sein :-P

Zumindest dann, wenn sie deinen Namen und dein Gesicht kennen.


----------



## Meredithe (21. Juli 2010)

wronny schrieb:


> Bei Leuten, die diesen Anime kennen und mögen, sollte man ja generell vorsichtig sein :-P



Ich liebeeee Death Note *lach*


----------



## Dhundron (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ja ich verarsche au gerne Leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe^^

Na gut, hier als Entschuldigung: 	Was ist denn mit Jenkins los?


----------



## WoWevolution (21. Juli 2010)

es ist 3 nach 11 und laut http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/index.html?locale=de_de sind die server immer noch nicht on oO XD


----------



## Selima (21. Juli 2010)

Wartungarbeiten verlängert!!! BÄM!
War ja iwie klar...


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Bahahaha, bald 500 Besucher. btw, die Login Server sind schon wieder oben, nur die Realms noch nicht.


----------



## Toxxical (21. Juli 2010)

Hm ich erreiche den Server immer noch nicht?


----------



## Evilkepadle (21. Juli 2010)

Dhundron schrieb:


> Hehe^^
> 
> Na gut, hier als Entschuldigung: 	Was ist denn mit Jenkins los?



das ist nicht lustig :<

btt: Login Server geht, Spielserver sind noch off ^^


----------



## Sordura (21. Juli 2010)

trololol!


----------



## Warcus (21. Juli 2010)

Zur Erheiterung:

"Ich will spielen! Pielen, pielen, pielen!" *Schaufel in die Ecke werf und verkranpft heulend zu Mama renn*

Und nun, siehe Anhang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[attachment=10817:20080323164232!Noob.jpg]


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

wronny schrieb:


> Bei Leuten, die diesen Anime kennen und mögen, sollte man ja generell vorsichtig sein :-P
> 
> Zumindest dann, wenn sie deinen Namen und dein Gesicht kennen.



ach was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die sin alle irre von daher


----------



## Defancy (21. Juli 2010)

Ich kaufe ein E und möchte lösen .........

















Luftballon


----------



## Zodttd (21. Juli 2010)

Darum hör ich Screamo..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q7-bQ7XmRsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

rhhrhrrhrhrrrhrhrr





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0NoTqlp03Xs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cynda (21. Juli 2010)

heuuuuul.....


----------



## improwars (21. Juli 2010)

Die Wolke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.c...h?v=jvy8cKMOBMg


----------



## Toxxical (21. Juli 2010)

Wie groß soll der Thread eigentlich noch werden?


----------



## Torpedo Monkey (21. Juli 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> hmm das rockt iwie net richtig ;D


 wie das ROCKT nich richtig?!?!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=53C499G7JzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Ich werd gleich ne Apfel Tarte backen hab ich mir gerad so überlegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SentoXde (21. Juli 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> rhhrhrrhrhrrrhrhrr
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bells, frogs, pink berries, little bears, magic cheese
SEPHIROTH!


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Darum hör ich Screamo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMFG
macht es tot.. bitte macht es TOT *sterb*


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

MAN sorgt dafür das ich feierabend habe x.x kein bock mehr über seniorenheime zu recherchieren -.- chef will wohl sowas auch noch aufbauen....wieviel der wohl verdient? o.O


----------



## dvd4two (21. Juli 2010)

und die server arbeiten wurden wieder verlängert


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

SentoXde schrieb:


> Bells, frogs, pink berries, little bears, magic cheese
> SEPHIROTH!



ab gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bif (21. Juli 2010)

Schade eigentlich sie schreiben keine voraussichtliche Uhrzeit der Verlängerung der Wartungsarbeiten mehr hin. Wann soll ich mich denn jetzt aufregen dass die Server immer noch nicht gehen? Ich bin verwirrt.


----------



## Evilkepadle (21. Juli 2010)

beste MarioMukke ever ;D




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GDhYmpX9DLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magicbaby (21. Juli 2010)

Womit haben wir das eigentlich immer verdient, das es immer wieder zu verlängerungen kommt??? Lass frag ich mich, für was man dann so viel gld bezahlt, wenn man mindestens 1x die woche den halben tag sich net einloggen kann.


----------



## OllyHal (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ich werd gleich ne Apfel Tarte backen hab ich mir gerad so überlegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rezept bitte :-)

mach ich dann auch


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> MAN sorgt dafür das ich feierabend habe x.x kein bock mehr über seniorenheime zu recherchieren -.- chef will wohl sowas auch noch aufbauen....wieviel der wohl verdient? o.O



Was machst du denn beruflich? :X


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

Magicbaby schrieb:


> Womit haben wir das eigentlich immer verdient, das es immer wieder zu verlängerungen kommt??? Lass frag ich mich, für was man dann so viel gld bezahlt, wenn man mindestens 1x die woche den halben tag sich net einloggen kann.



vielleicht verfolgt blizz damit einen bestimmten zweck,....
un zwar das die keller kinder ma raus gehn un das leben LEBEN!!!!


----------



## dvd4two (21. Juli 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> OMFG
> macht es tot.. bitte macht es TOT *sterb*



was sagt der 6B ich hau mich weg


----------



## nemø (21. Juli 2010)

Arrrghh, Prosieben-vormittags-programm ist rum, was soll ich tun, was soll ich tun ?


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

OllyHal schrieb:


> Rezept bitte :-)
> 
> mach ich dann auch



http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/456971138791585/Apfeltarte.html

Die schmeckt einfach super und sogar nen laie wie ich kriege die hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clinkzz (21. Juli 2010)

morgenn *gähn*

hab nun nach den Wartungsarbeiten im BattleNet Acc zusätzlich diesen PTR (hat auch nen Woltk Logo)
Weiß einer was es mit dem aufsicht hat?


----------



## Novane (21. Juli 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Darum hör ich Screamo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg! ich finde ja generell hip hop schlecht, aber das waren mit Abstand die schlechtesten 51 sekunden an Musik die ich in meinem Leben ertragen konnte Oo


----------



## Anonymus299 (21. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NmCCQxVBfyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cynda (21. Juli 2010)

Magicbaby schrieb:


> Womit haben wir das eigentlich immer verdient, das es immer wieder zu verlängerungen kommt??? Lass frag ich mich, für was man dann so viel gld bezahlt, wenn man mindestens 1x die woche den halben tag sich net einloggen kann.



das ist, weil ICH heute auch warte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## inkomplex (21. Juli 2010)

Magicbaby schrieb:


> Womit haben wir das eigentlich immer verdient, das es immer wieder zu verlängerungen kommt??? Lass frag ich mich, für was man dann so viel gld bezahlt, wenn man mindestens 1x die woche den halben tag sich net einloggen kann.



Ich reg mich auch immer tierisch über die roten Ampeln auf dem Weg zur Arbeit auf ... viele unbezahlte Minuten! *auf den Boden spuck*


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

dvd4two schrieb:


> was sagt der 6B ich hau mich weg



was soll ein 6B sein


----------



## Hankbank (21. Juli 2010)

das ist doch mies da will man entspannt wow zocken und dann verlängern sie es


----------



## Zodttd (21. Juli 2010)

Ich denke inzwischen sollte jeder wissen, das die Watungsarbeiten jede Woche verlängert werden..


----------



## Runus (21. Juli 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Arrrghh, Prosieben-vormittags-programm ist rum, was soll ich tun, was soll ich tun ?



Bah jetzt läuft da wieder so ein dummer Film *kotz*


----------



## Philine (21. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dsU3B0W3TMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sordura (21. Juli 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Arrrghh, Prosieben-vormittags-programm ist rum, was soll ich tun, was soll ich tun ?



Guck super rtl =D


----------



## Philine (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> http://www.chefkoch....Apfeltarte.html
> 
> Die schmeckt einfach super und sogar nen laie wie ich kriege die hin
> 
> ...



oh noch ein chefkoch fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilkepadle (21. Juli 2010)

So, jetzt nochmal richtig ^^

beste MarioMukke ever ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDhYmpX9DLM&playnext_from=TL&videos=sPa-KGEINZg


----------



## Fearzone (21. Juli 2010)

ich werde dann halt mal demos zocken bzw suchen , kann wer welche empfehlen neue gute ?

btw IT arbeit ist nicht einfach ich finde blizz support im vergleich zu anderen spielen top


----------



## uffalla (21. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> MAN sorgt dafür das ich feierabend habe x.x kein bock mehr über seniorenheime zu recherchieren -.- chef will wohl sowas auch noch aufbauen....wieviel der wohl verdient? o.O



was gibt es denn da zu recherchieren?


----------



## OllyHal (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> http://www.chefkoch....Apfeltarte.html
> 
> Die schmeckt einfach super und sogar nen laie wie ich kriege die hin
> 
> ...



ah, meine Lieblingsseite, danke. 

Mal sehen, was brauche ich denn?
Butter.... check
Zucker....check
Eigelb......check
Sahne.....check
Backpulver....check
Mehl......check
Äpfel....... ........... .......... fail *argh*


----------



## Gregori (21. Juli 2010)

Hankbank schrieb:


> das ist doch mies da will man entspannt wow zocken und dann verlängern sie es


hautsache keine Uhrzeit für wie lange XD


----------



## dvd4two (21. Juli 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> was soll ein 6B sein



ich meine das rab video von den nap´s


----------



## ziwsii (21. Juli 2010)

Server immer noch down?


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (21. Juli 2010)

uffalla schrieb:


> was gibt es denn da zu recherchieren?



Sterberaten *Hust*


----------



## Anonymus299 (21. Juli 2010)

clinkzz schrieb:


> morgenn *gähn*
> 
> hab nun nach den Wartungsarbeiten im BattleNet Acc zusätzlich diesen PTR (hat auch nen Woltk Logo)
> Weiß einer was es mit dem aufsicht hat?



Bei mir ist alles was passiert ist das mein SC2 Betazugang verschwunden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



also das hat stile!!!!
is net schlecht ^^
wo windoof eigetlich immer mit den sounds nervt


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

reeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Cynda (21. Juli 2010)

verdammt, ich muss gleich kochen gehen! dummer mittwoch immer....


----------



## Pusillin (21. Juli 2010)

Alle server sind auch um 11:15 noch down....


----------



## Pereace2010 (21. Juli 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



<3


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

OllyHal schrieb:


> ah, meine Lieblingsseite, danke.
> 
> Mal sehen, was brauche ich denn?
> Butter.... check
> ...



Aprikosenmarmelade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> reeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



Was macht das Hackfleisch? Ich hoffe es Muht nich mehr?^^


----------



## Hankbank (21. Juli 2010)

Naja irgendwie versteh ich blizz mit der verlängerten wartezeit ohne uhrzeit angabe falls da noch was schief läuft und sie es nicht zu den zeitpunkt schaffen damit sie keine flames an die backe geworfen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> also das hat stile!!!!
> is net schlecht ^^
> wo windoof eigetlich immer mit den sounds nervt



des wirklcih geiiil


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist alles was passiert ist das mein SC2 Betazugang verschwunden ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei mir auch :<


----------



## Runus (21. Juli 2010)

Verdammt, da hab ich mich gefreut, kurze Wartungsarbeiten usw. Will zocken und die Server sind immernoch down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich zock solang mal ne Runde CSS


----------



## Philine (21. Juli 2010)

ob wir heute seite 3000 schaffen ?^^


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Was machst du denn beruflich? :X



mh eig repariere ich pc´s aber mein arbeitgeber ist einer der multitasking macht, er hat hier in der gegend nen café, nun will er auf ner alten zugbrücke nen imbiss hinbauen und nen seniorenheim will er nu noch aufbauen und nen catering service o.O


----------



## Konai (21. Juli 2010)

> wo windoof eigetlich immer mit den sounds nervt



Ganz lustig, aber schwer für den Komponisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Was macht das Hackfleisch? Ich hoffe es Muht nich mehr?^^



is im kühlschrank und in ca 15min in der pfanne für soße von spaghetti ^^


----------



## Simon Rick (21. Juli 2010)

Echt man Blizz hat nerven Oo


3 Uhr - 11 Uhr Schaffen die die WA´s ned ?! Ehy komm wenn ich 8 h Vorm Fenster hock würd ich auch unmögliche sachen packen !! 8 STUNDEN !!! lol


----------



## Cynda (21. Juli 2010)

ich glaub, ich pack gleich die wii aus....


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

server sind no ned oben oder


----------



## Ingrimba (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> reeeeeeeeeeeeeeee





wääääbäää


----------



## Anonymus299 (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Bei mir auch :<



War aber glaub ich angekündigt das die nicht bis kurz vor Release läuft (z.b. 26.7 Um 23:55 XD)


----------



## Hêksa (21. Juli 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> vielleicht verfolgt blizz damit einen bestimmten zweck,....
> un zwar das die keller kinder ma raus gehn un das leben LEBEN!!!!




Leben wtf???? was ist das kann man das essen?? XDD


----------



## Seryma (21. Juli 2010)

Is ja auch nur der 10te Mittwoch mit längeren Wartungsarbeiten... wird Zeit, dass Blizz daran mal was ändert! -.-'


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

Evilkepadle schrieb:


> So, jetzt nochmal richtig ^^
> 
> beste MarioMukke ever ;D
> 
> [video]http://www.youtube.c...eos=sPa-KGEINZg[/video]



alta verwalter o.O geile sache


----------



## Drivus (21. Juli 2010)

mano will die letzten 300k ep bis 80 mitm dk machn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cynda (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> server sind no ned oben oder



neeeeeeeiiiiiinnnnnn
wir müssen uns ein neues hobby suchen!


----------



## Knurrlaut (21. Juli 2010)

gleich gehts weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fredericus (21. Juli 2010)

798 besucher at the moment, los leute, 1000 schaff mer!


----------



## uffalla (21. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> mh eig repariere ich pc´s aber mein arbeitgeber ist einer der multitasking macht, er hat hier in der gegend nen café, nun will er auf ner alten zugbrücke nen imbiss hinbauen und nen seniorenheim will er nu noch aufbauen und nen catering service o.O



nun naja, das mit dem Seniorenheim wird aber dann etwas schwieriger, wenn er nicht aus der Branche stammt. Cafe und Imbiss ist ja nun eine ganze andere Welt.


----------



## Kerbe (21. Juli 2010)

OH man Blizz bekommt es nicht auf die Reihe pünktlich die Server hoch zu fahren langsam nervt es jeden Mittwoch das gleiche warum lassen die 
Server nicht ganz bis 12:00Uhr off


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HcBCIG4ZFw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


des is au geil


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (21. Juli 2010)

Simon schrieb:


> Echt man Blizz hat nerven Oo
> 
> 
> 3 Uhr - 11 Uhr Schaffen die die WA´s ned ?! Ehy komm wenn ich 8 h Vorm Fenster hock würd ich auch unmögliche sachen packen !! 8 STUNDEN !!! lol



Immer locker durch die Hose atmen^^ Mach dir nen Kaffee und warte noch en bissl^^ Nach der 12 Kanne könntest es dann nochmal versuchen^^


----------



## Anonymus299 (21. Juli 2010)

*797 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 249 Mitglieder, 548 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (21. Juli 2010)

clinkzz schrieb:


> morgenn *gähn*
> 
> hab nun nach den Wartungsarbeiten im BattleNet Acc zusätzlich diesen PTR (hat auch nen Woltk Logo)
> Weiß einer was es mit dem aufsicht hat?



Das ist schon lange so.


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (21. Juli 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> *797 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
> 249 Mitglieder, 548 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*
> 
> 
> ...



Tendenz steigend^^


----------



## giorgios1993 (21. Juli 2010)

hey was geht mit blizzard der dritte mittwoch und wieder die selbe scheisse


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Cynda schrieb:


> neeeeeeeiiiiiinnnnnn
> wir müssen uns ein neues hobby suchen!



xD ich muss in 11 min eh anfangen zumm kochen


----------



## dvd4two (21. Juli 2010)

gleich ist die seite von buffed wieder down 
800 lesen mit


----------



## Konai (21. Juli 2010)

Cynda schrieb:


> verdammt, ich muss gleich kochen gehen! dummer mittwoch immer....



Könntest Du "bitte" gleich bei mir weiter kochen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre echt nett ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ääähhhmmm.... was gibts denn ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Meredithe (21. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hQYP9bsesxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Yeah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bmw23 (21. Juli 2010)

Jedes mal heißt es Wartungsarbeiten um die Server auf Cata vorzubereiten. Anstatt das Blizzard mal sagt was die genau machen. 
Es denkt sich fast jeder, dass das sinnloses Server runterfahren ist...


----------



## Hankbank (21. Juli 2010)

Go weitere sinnlose kommentare vieleicht knacken wa die 3000


----------



## Metalcore (21. Juli 2010)

Runus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich zock solang mal ne Runde CSS






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gute einstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (21. Juli 2010)

Hurra. Grad Klausur fertig geschrieben und noch 2 Kapitel gepaukt und schon gefrühstückt.
Prima Tag heut


----------



## steven9797 (21. Juli 2010)

Drivus schrieb:


> mano will die letzten 300k ep bis 80 mitm dk machn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja das ist schon gemein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> xD ich muss in 11 min eh anfangen zumm kochen



ich weiss noch garnet was ich heute zu essen machen soll ist zu warm


----------



## steven9797 (21. Juli 2010)

Drivus schrieb:


> mano will die letzten 300k ep bis 80 mitm dk machn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja das ist schon gemein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

also das müsste eure stimmung doch steigern

ein klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VVlw9iWvE5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## lenny01 (21. Juli 2010)

*827 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 250 Mitglieder, 577 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*

gogogo


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (21. Juli 2010)

Konai schrieb:


> Könntest Du "bitte" gleich bei mir weiter kochen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Au ja hier auch^^ Mats und TG sind natürlich vorhanden xd


----------



## Gonzo73 (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> is im kühlschrank und in ca 15min in der pfanne für soße von spaghetti ^^




Hmm...Spaghetti...lecker. Hab ich gestern schon gemacht. Heute gibts bei mir Linsen mit Spätzle und Saiten...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anonymus299 (21. Juli 2010)

*864 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 261 Mitglieder, 603 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*


Die Müssen bei Buffed mal n paar mehr Hamsterräder an die Server anschließen..die kacken gleich ab XD


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_ttm70Yyk1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



geil ey


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

bahahahaha, 

*870 Besucher lesen dieses Thema*

MEHR MEHR MEHR





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZvOPFl03JvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cynda (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> xD ich muss in 11 min eh anfangen zumm kochen



ich sollt um spätestens 11:45 den herd anwerfen, sonst haben meine männer nix zum essen, das wäre doch furchtbar *sfg*


----------



## Guhli (21. Juli 2010)

*824 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 251 Mitglieder, 573 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder ^^
*


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Cynda schrieb:


> ich sollt um spätestens 11:45 den herd anwerfen, sonst haben meine männer nix zum essen, das wäre doch furchtbar *sfg*



xD ich muss für meine eltern kochen roflmao


----------



## Fearzone (21. Juli 2010)

vote kick Gäste plz , geht auf die scheiss Realmstatus seite und gammelt hier nicht und crasht den Thread , hier link drücken http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/index.html?locale=de_de


----------



## Gramgar (21. Juli 2010)

875 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
268 Mitglieder, 607 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (21. Juli 2010)

Hankbank schrieb:


> Go weitere sinnlose kommentare vieleicht knacken wa die 3000



Sinnlos wurde es erst mit erreichen der 11 uhr schwelle...


----------



## Doonna (21. Juli 2010)

ahhh die server sind down, ganz vergessen, mittwoch. aber jetzt weiss ich zumindestens warum mein bruder im neben zimmer so schlecht gelaunt ist.


----------



## Simon Rick (21. Juli 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Immer locker durch die Hose atmen^^ Mach dir nen Kaffee und warte noch en bissl^^ Nach der 12 Kanne könntest es dann nochmal versuchen^^



1 Redbull = 4 Tassen caffe 
Hab gleich n Plateau rein ...xD


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Doonna schrieb:


> ahhh die server sind down, ganz vergessen, mittwoch. aber jetzt weiss ich zumindestens warum mein bruder im neben zimmer so schlecht gelaunt ist.



lol rofl


----------



## IchbinArzt (21. Juli 2010)

Oh man verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten .......irgendwie hatte ich es im Gefühl :-(

Naja für die Wartezeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.c...feature=related


http://www.youtube.c...feature=channel

Doc.


----------



## Pereace2010 (21. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MyWKBXAQ3Gk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> xD ich muss für meine eltern kochen roflmao



hihi, ich für meine mum :]
Da diese aber erst gegen 16 uhr nach hause kommt habe ich noch ein wenig Zeit :-)


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

Bla.


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

ich hab irgendwie hunger un hab nix zu essen auf arbeit x.x Geld liegt zuhause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer bietet sich freiwillig an?


----------



## Cynda (21. Juli 2010)

Doonna schrieb:


> ahhh die server sind down, ganz vergessen, mittwoch. aber jetzt weiss ich zumindestens warum mein bruder im neben zimmer so schlecht gelaunt ist.



hahaha
gsd schläft meiner noch, glaub, der wusste, dass heute mittwoch ist, meine wenigkeit hats verschwitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simon Rick (21. Juli 2010)

Warum schreiben sie 3-11 uhr?
Schreibt doch :
3 - KEINE AHNUNG WIRD EH IMMEER ÜBERZOGEN 
...


----------



## Anonymus299 (21. Juli 2010)

Fearzone schrieb:


> vote kick Gäste plz , geht auf die scheiss Realmstatus seite und gammelt hier nicht und crasht den Thread , hier link drücken http://www.wow-europ...ml?locale=de_de



Ich wäre für ne Begrenzung pro Thread (also an Gästen)....so auf 200 oder so....


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> hihi, ich für meine mum :]
> Da diese aber erst gegen 16 uhr nach hause kommt habe ich noch ein wenig Zeit :-)



meine kommt ca 12 heim und muss um 13uhr wieder weg 

omfg


----------



## uffalla (21. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> ich hab irgendwie hunger un hab nix zu essen auf arbeit x.x Geld liegt zuhause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hm bist doch in nem cafe oder net? da gibbet es doch bestimmt irgendetwas;-))


----------



## Meredithe (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> hihi, ich für meine mum :]
> Da diese aber erst gegen 16 uhr nach hause kommt habe ich noch ein wenig Zeit :-)



Und ich für meinen Besten Freund, der hier auf besuch ist und grad resident evil auf der wii zockt xD

Hab aber auch noch kp was es geben soll^^


----------



## Doonna (21. Juli 2010)

loggen wir uns alle in unsere aion accounts bis die server wieder oben sind!


----------



## hamerpala (21. Juli 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
*894 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
265 Mitglieder, 629 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*
[/font]


----------



## Dunnerak (21. Juli 2010)

Wartungsarbeiten verlängert -.-


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> meine kommt ca 12 heim und muss um 13uhr wieder weg
> 
> omfg



Hm, heute muss ich zum Glück nirgends hin. Erst am Freitag wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, und morgen mal einkaufen gehen


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



ich piss mich ei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alter wie geill is das dann
da hat mario aber recht die olle princess da immer retten ^^
wette link gehts net anders


----------



## Nicorobbin (21. Juli 2010)

So manch einer Katze schlimmster Albtraum: Katzenhorror!!


----------



## Doonna (21. Juli 2010)

ohh jetzt wirds laut im nachbar zimmer.


----------



## Cynda (21. Juli 2010)

Doonna schrieb:


> loggen wir uns alle in unsere aion accounts bis die server wieder oben sind!




aion? pha, ich weiß gar nicht mehr, wann mein acc ausgelaufen ist. muss schon laaaaaaaaange her sein.
(is immerhin am neuen pc gar nicht installiert)


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

hm... so nen müüüll

hab kein bock wieder spaghetti zu kochen


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

uffalla schrieb:


> hm bist doch in nem cafe oder net? da gibbet es doch bestimmt irgendetwas;-))



Das cafe hat er in nem anderen kaff das hier is ne reine pc firma x,x


----------



## Fearzone (21. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> ich hab irgendwie hunger un hab nix zu essen auf arbeit x.x Geld liegt zuhause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh man das ist ätzend, ich kenne das ! Ich bin sehr chaotisch und vergesse ständig irgendwelche wichtigen Sachen zu Hause wie Geld , Essen oder Katze im Kühlschrank.

Und ich bin einer der nicht so gut mit Hunger umgehen kann xD


----------



## xlania (21. Juli 2010)

gsd schläft meiner noch, glaub, der wusste, dass heute mittwoch ist, meine wenigkeit hats verschwitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/quote]

Bei dem Wetter schnell ZU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FVJPD5mCrTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



muhahhahha


----------



## Sèv! (21. Juli 2010)

Die blöden Gäste legen den Server total lahm.....

Und warum sind die eigentlich hier?
Werden nur geflamed,können nur lesen wie sie geflamed werden und nix anderes machen !


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Cynda schrieb:


> aion? pha, ich weiß gar nicht mehr, wann mein acc ausgelaufen ist. muss schon laaaaaaaaange her sein.
> (is immerhin am neuen pc gar nicht installiert)



Ich wollts immer antesten, hab dann aber EvE online angetestet und tjoa, das wars dann mit Aion hihi


----------



## serius1607 (21. Juli 2010)

Doonna schrieb:


> loggen wir uns alle in unsere aion accounts bis die server wieder oben sind!



bin ich schon lange xD


----------



## Konai (21. Juli 2010)

*Server bis 15:00 hr down !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Na dann ab ins Freibad ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG
*


----------



## dvd4two (21. Juli 2010)

Doonna schrieb:


> loggen wir uns alle in unsere aion accounts bis die server wieder oben sind!



NNEEEIIINN nicht Aion ...... da wird mir schlecht


----------



## Sagmentus (21. Juli 2010)

Langsam werd ich echt sauer...


----------



## Elmo2010 (21. Juli 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> also das müsste eure stimmung doch steigern
> 
> ein klassiker
> 
> ...


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

Doonna schrieb:


> loggen wir uns alle in unsere aion accounts bis die server wieder oben sind!



wenn mir ne GC kaufst komm ich on bei aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

bis 15uhr down? WTF ich will ne runde farmen mitn pala x.x habsch zumindestens sinnvolle arbeit zu tun


----------



## Philine (21. Juli 2010)

Der erste ich heul rum weil Blizz net in die Füße kommt Thread ist auch schon offen !

Man wie nötig es einige haben zu spielen wahnsinn


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> bis 15uhr down? WTF ich will ne runde farmen mitn pala x.x habsch zumindestens sinnvolle arbeit zu tun



In der Info steht nix von 15 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3lZ-k-1Fn88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



omg rofl lol lao omfg wtf

WTFOMFGBBQ


----------



## Seryma (21. Juli 2010)

Konai schrieb:


> *Server bis 15:00 hr down !!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wo steht das denn?! Im Loginscreen steht keine bestimmte Uhrzeit!


----------



## Simon Rick (21. Juli 2010)

[font="monospace, Helvetica, sans-serif"]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fARatCq2f3c&amp;hl=de_DE&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fARatCq2f3c&amp;hl=de_DE&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/font]
[font="monospace, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="monospace, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="monospace, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="monospace, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Ka obs klappt wenn ned -> [/font]
[font="monospace, Helvetica, sans-serif"]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=fARatCq2f3c ^^[/font]
[font="Tahoma, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Tahoma, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Tahoma, Helvetica, sans-serif"]-.-" Kann das ned mitm video einfügen xD 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fARatCq2f3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

naja bin denn mal unnötige spaghetti kochen


----------



## Meredithe (21. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kt3qaIrPSsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich lieeebe es <3^^


----------



## Anonymus299 (21. Juli 2010)

Jep im Login steht nix von wegen 15 Uhr...der will euch nur Panik machen XD


----------



## soca291 (21. Juli 2010)

ey dat können die net bringen ich muss um 15.00uhr arbeiten -.-
naja zock ich halt ne runde coh oder so


----------



## soca291 (21. Juli 2010)

ey dat können die net bringen ich muss um 15.00uhr arbeiten -.-
naja zock ich halt ne runde coh oder so


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

hm beta keys werden doch heut auch verschickt oder?


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> naja bin denn mal unnötige spaghetti kochen



Gutes Gelingen *hihi*


----------



## Hoppelmoppel111 (21. Juli 2010)

oh man -.-


----------



## brion94 (21. Juli 2010)

einfach nur hammer^^

 das is ma coole musik^^


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



joa das rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber was auch geil is is das





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gc1coooNHsk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TheQ0_TSBho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> hm beta keys werden doch heut auch verschickt oder?



nicht das ich wüßte, aber ich weiß auch net alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anonymus299 (21. Juli 2010)

Der neue Beta Build der auf den Realms aufgespielt wurde ist sehr groß (1,36 G was aber nicht heißen muss, dass auch sehr viel zum Testen enthalten ist. Z.B. wurde Deephoolm schon einen Monat bevor es zum Testen verfügbar war implementiert.

Vor allem an den Talenten wurde einiges getan, daher werft einen Blick auf die Aktuellen Planer von *WoWTal*.

Weitere Neuigkeiten im Laufe des Morgens und wenn der Patch auf einem der Rechner installiert wurde.

Für alle Beta Tester, es wurden Änderungen am Login Server vorgenommen. Ihr müsst daher folgendes bei euch lokal ändern:
*
Bevor ihr startet versichert euch, dass der Beta Client komplett geschlossen ist! **
1. Sucht nach dem Ordner in dem die Beta Installiert ist und dort den Ordner:
~\Data\enGB bzw. mit dem DE Client: Data**\deDE*
*2. Öffnet die darin enthaltene "realmlist.wtf" mit dem Editor oder einem vergleichbaren Programm (z.B. Vim)
3. Sucht und findet folgendes: "set portal public-beta" ersetzt es mit "set portal public-test"
4. Speichert dieses ab und startet den Beta Client erneut.

Quelle*

-------

Quelle: wowszene.de


----------



## Blade393 (21. Juli 2010)

Sagmentus schrieb:


> Langsam werd ich echt sauer...



warum weil du nicht suchten kannst???


----------



## Cynda (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> naja bin denn mal unnötige spaghetti kochen



ach, koch bitte welche mit, dann muss ich nicht in die küche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


einmal al dente pls *hihi*


----------



## Genesis X (21. Juli 2010)

langsam finde ich das echt nicht mehr lustig . da hat man einmal frei am mittwoch und will mal durch spielen und dann sowas ... naja abwarten und tee trinken .


----------



## Meredithe (21. Juli 2010)

Hmm ich hab ne mail in meinem Postfach
Absender:
 Blizzard Entertainment

Betreff: 
Blizzard Entertainment Cataclysm Beta


alllerdings is das nich meine e-mail adresse vom Account...
Jetzt trau ich mich nich, sie aufzumachen xD


----------



## Elnor (21. Juli 2010)

Gogo will mein Zulianischer Tiger dropen sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scørpius86 (21. Juli 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> hoi ^^
> naja war schon wärmer oder



Trotzdem geht es mir so, das ich nur drauf warte bis der Sommer endlich zuende ist.. Ich bin ein Herbst- und Wintermensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (21. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube eher dass die Putzfrau von Blizzard wieder einmal vergessen hat nachdem sie den Raum mit den Servern mit ihrem Vorwerk Staubsauger gereinigt hat den Stecker für die Server wieder mit Strom zu versorgen.

Blizz schafft euch ne Solar anlage für die Server an oder Feuert Olga und stellt dafür ne Billigere Putzkraft ein


----------



## Meredithe (21. Juli 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> joa das rockt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jaaa auch hammer geil xD

Aber gut ist auch 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wWYR6KUqkJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Elnor (21. Juli 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher dass die Putzfrau von Blizzard wieder einmal vergessen hat nachdem sie den Raum mit den Servern mit ihrem Vorwerk Staubsauger gereinigt hat den Stecker für die Server wieder mit Strom zu versorgen.
> 
> Blizz schafft euch ne Solar anlage für die Server an oder Feuert Olga und stellt dafür ne Billigere Putzkraft ein



Hab das Gefühl da wurde oft net geputzt so langsam manchmal die Server dort sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

das hackfleich is jetz in der pfanne ^^ 

leider kein dual speck ^^ 

XD


----------



## Anonymus299 (21. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Hmm ich hab ne mail in meinem Postfach
> Absender:
> Blizzard Entertainment
> 
> ...



Sie verschicken keine Emails wenn du bei der Beta dabei bist. Dein Account wird einfach freigeschaltet. muste im battle.net gucken



*909 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 277 Mitglieder, 632 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*


Los die 1000 knacken wir noch XD


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Jaaa auch hammer geil xD
> 
> Aber gut ist auch
> 
> ...



kenn ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das is der burner


----------



## Fearzone (21. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Hmm ich hab ne mail in meinem Postfach
> Absender:
> Blizzard Entertainment
> 
> ...



Wenn du dich nicht angemeldet hast , oder die Mail nicht auf Deutsch ist ..... naja ich denke den rest kannst du dir selber ausmahlen.

Aber ja die Masche hat bei vielen gezogen und wird es wohl auch weiterhin


----------



## Meredithe (21. Juli 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Sie verschicken keine Emails wenn du bei der Beta dabei bist. Dein Account wird einfach freigeschaltet. muste im battle.net gucken
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okay, also mail wegschmeißen xD Gut zu wissen ^^
Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> das hackfleich is jetz in der pfanne ^^
> 
> leider kein dual speck ^^
> 
> XD



haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja, ich bin mal duschen :]


----------



## Elnor (21. Juli 2010)

Buffed wird überrannt wenns so weiter geht


----------



## Elmo2010 (21. Juli 2010)

| |
 ___|___|___
 ___|_X_|___ 
 	| 	| 
 	| |


TIC TAC TOE Rulez




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (21. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S0pvodOLwlo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


das ist genial und der 2te teil erst XD


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

daran kann ich mich auch net satt sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zBSVzoB4H5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ShadowLeggi ist eine künstlerin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


alles mit paint und moviemaker gemacht <3


----------



## LittleBeauty (21. Juli 2010)

Zitat: Sie verschicken keine Emails wenn du bei der Beta dabei bist. Dein Account wird einfach freigeschaltet. muste im battle.net gucken


Stimmt so nicht. Du bekommst eine Benachrichtigung per Mail, dass dein Battle.net Account für die Beta freigeschaltet wurde. Sollte zumindest so sein. Aber vielle bekommen die Mail leider nicht. Und müssen immer erst in ihrem Account nachschauen. 

Aber wenn die Mail an ne EmailAddy ging, auf der nicht dein Account läuft, isses eh n Fake.


----------



## Manitu2007 (21. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hpxQp8twlpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



teil 2 is auch cool


----------



## Blade393 (21. Juli 2010)

das ihr euch so beschwert..... ich warte auch drauf aber nur weil ich ncihts zutun habe...

und beschwer ich mich??? NEIN!!!

es sind sage un wogende 94% server verfügbarkeit und da jammert ihr rum?? nur weil 6% wegen probleme und serverwartung draufgeht???

OMG SUCHTIS!


----------



## Elmo2010 (21. Juli 2010)

Elmo2010 schrieb:


> | |
> ___|___|___
> ___|_X_|___
> | 	|
> ...



Verdammt das klappt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (21. Juli 2010)

Blade393 schrieb:


> das ihr euch so beschwert..... ich warte auch drauf aber nur weil ich ncihts zutun habe...
> 
> und beschwer ich mich??? NEIN!!!
> 
> ...



Wer beschwert sich denn hier?
Der Einzige der hier irgendwelche Aggressionen, die evtl. durch den Ausfall der Server entstanden sind(...), abbauen will bist du.


----------



## IchbinArzt (21. Juli 2010)

Frage am Rande. Wie kann man You tube Videos so einbetten das man sie direkt sieht ??? ^^ Kenn nur das Linken......und die Einbettfunktion bei youtube geht nich ^^


----------



## Cynda (21. Juli 2010)

soooooooooooo nun muss auch meine wenigkeit sich in die küche stürzen und gemüsesuppe und co kochen gehen...
wehe die server sind nicht on, wenn ich wieder komme *sfg*


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Frage am Rande. Wie kann man You tube Videos so einbetten das man sie direkt sieht ??? ^^ Kenn nur das Linken......und die Einbettfunktion bei youtube geht nich ^^



Ganz rechts in deiner leiste beimposten steht was von wegen multimediainhalt einfügen


----------



## Mugdol (21. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen.
Mal wieder ein tropischer Tag in Deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man ich will Winter haben, oder zumindest Herbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na ja wenn die Server nicht gehen, dann koche ich erstmal Kaffee!!!


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

Achja gestern Algalon getankt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und gelegt


----------



## Defancy (21. Juli 2010)

Cynda schrieb:


> ich sollt um spätestens 11:45 den herd anwerfen, sonst haben meine männer nix zum essen, das wäre doch furchtbar *sfg*





was wie ohne eigenes Bufffood , wasn das für ne Einstellung immer hoffen das einer Fischmahl stellt !


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Ganz rechts in deiner leiste beimposten steht was von wegen multimediainhalt einfügen



da druff DRÜCKEN un dann den stinknormalen link aus der leiste oben einfügen (da wo du normal die adresse eingibts) un PUFF is das video hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raffzahl (21. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_jH2n09OMbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Banjo Kazooie Musik!


----------



## Gregori (21. Juli 2010)

So wie Blizzard die Wartungsarbeiten verlängert, fast jeden Mittwoch. Können die uns auch gleich paar Free-Play-Days rausrücken, gibt es ja nicht.


----------



## Cynda (21. Juli 2010)

Mugdol schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> Mal wieder ein tropischer Tag in Deutschland
> 
> 
> ...



PHA!
ich liebe den sommer- egal, ob es nun 36 grad hat- bin froh, dass ich keinen schnee sehen muss, oder nass, kühle regentage genießen muss. 
ES LEBE DER SOMMER!


----------



## SarahBailey (21. Juli 2010)

Na toll, jetzt hing ich fast ne stunde lang hinter der nähmaschine und was ist jetzt? Server immer noch net da...


----------



## Dominau (21. Juli 2010)

oder einfach 

Youtubelink


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

genau es lebe der sommer....es sterbe die menschheit YIHAAAAA SCHWEINEBACKE! xD


----------



## Manitu2007 (21. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=88irkjLkmbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## brion94 (21. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RCg4bqbHbkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## brion94 (21. Juli 2010)

.


----------



## Philine (21. Juli 2010)

mir wird es hier zu voll bin mal raus


----------



## Meredithe (21. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Achja gestern Algalon getankt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich hab Montag im Rubi gehangen und ab der dritten Phase grundsätzlich - Wipe -.-

Naja heute abend hab ich proberaid für nen Icc Stamm, mal schauen ob das was wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Cotraxis (21. Juli 2010)

maaaaaaaahlzeit ihr suchtis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xlania (21. Juli 2010)

Juhu Mein Neuer MbP I7 ist grade eingetroffen...
Macht nix Das die Sever länger weg sind..... Habe Ich Zeit um zu Insten


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

10 oder 25er?


----------



## Freelancer (21. Juli 2010)

*So langsam sollte man den Titel ändern *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
*

*Ist heute Mittwoch und die Wartungsarbeiten wurden wieder verlängert 
*


----------



## Drivus (21. Juli 2010)

is rubi so schwer?^^


----------



## Seryma (21. Juli 2010)

Ma gucken, ob heut überhaupt spielbar ist... die letzten Male gabs ja krasse Lags nach den Wartungsarbeiten...


----------



## Sarkkan (21. Juli 2010)

Ich mische mich mal eben in die Sommerdiskussion ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also Beste Jahreszeit ist immer noch der Herbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Angenehme Temperaturen und das Wetter ist auch top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man kann immer noch viel draußen unternehmen und so weiter, gleichzeitig bekommt man aber auch immer wieder einige Regnerischen Tage, an denen man ohne schlechtes Gewissen drinnen bleiben kann und z.B. mit seinem Liebsten Schmusen kann =D


----------



## Reech (21. Juli 2010)

Cynda schrieb:


> PHA!
> ich liebe den sommer- egal, ob es nun 36 grad hat- bin froh, dass ich keinen schnee sehen muss, oder nass, kühle regentage genießen muss.
> ES LEBE DER SOMMER!



Im Sommer muss man(n) wenigstens nicht auf irgendein Dach klettern und den Schnee runterschaufeln!

Ausserdem find ichs immer extrem lustig wenn mir Leute sagen wie warm es doch sei und ich steh mit Motorradklamotten daneben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (21. Juli 2010)

*Wenn es heute 0 Grad hat und morgen doppelt so kalt werden soll, wie kalt wird es morgen? *


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

Also ich war gestern rubinsaktum drin und er lag im 3ten try (10ner) ist eigentlich sehr leicht


----------



## Anonymus299 (21. Juli 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> *Wenn es heute 0 Grad hat und morgen doppelt so kalt werden soll, wie kalt wird es morgen? *



Auch 0? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

hm.. leeecka bald sind meine spaghetti fertig


----------



## BigChef (21. Juli 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> *Wenn es heute 0 Grad hat und morgen doppelt so kalt werden soll, wie kalt wird es morgen? *



273,15 °C. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (21. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> 10 oder 25er?



Erstmal 10er ^^ ich fang ja langsam an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Drivus schrieb:


> is rubi so schwer?^^



Najaaaa, kommt drauf an... Wenn man leute dabei haben, die durchschnitt 264 Itemlevel haben und 4k dps fahren, wird das nix.... und dann noch moevement krüppel ^^


----------



## Reech (21. Juli 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Auch 0?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und ich dachte -0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lenny01 (21. Juli 2010)

*942 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 270 Mitglieder, 672 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*

geht schon 1k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anonymus299 (21. Juli 2010)

*944 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 273 Mitglieder, 671 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*

ogogog die 1000 schaffen wir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

Jau movement is sau wichtig, also ich würd den bosskampf mit Sindragosa vergleichen


----------



## Polxx (21. Juli 2010)

loginserver sind wieder online. sobald der erste server online is hogger raid?^^


----------



## KoKsKnoLLe (21. Juli 2010)

Drivus schrieb:


> is rubi so schwer?^^



Nö, ich finds einfach. Man braucht einfach nur eine gute Gruppe.


----------



## Parguri (21. Juli 2010)

immerhin ist battle.net schon wieder erreichbar:-)


----------



## Marccram (21. Juli 2010)

Drivus schrieb:


> is rubi so schwer?^^



Im nhc isses ein Witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shorori (21. Juli 2010)

Im login steht es wurde verlängert aber nit bis wann xD


----------



## Heydu (21. Juli 2010)

*Warum glauben einem Leute sofort, wenn man ihnen sagt, dass es am Himmel 400 Billionen Sterne gibt, aber wenn man ihnen sagt, dass die Bank frisch gestrichen ist, müssen sie draufpatschen? *


----------



## CaptProton (21. Juli 2010)

Hätte mich doch gewundert wenn die Server Online währen ^^


----------



## progressivrockaa (21. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W93AGUtXnN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

bei dem wetter geht nix über ne kalte wassermelone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lecker


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Polxx schrieb:


> loginserver sind wieder online. sobald der erste server online is hogger raid?^^



jaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Manitu2007 (21. Juli 2010)

Hier lvl 1 Tank 15 dps gs 20


----------



## OllyHal (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Aprikosenmarmelade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hatte doch noch Äpfel :-)

und statt Aprikosenmarmelade nehm ich Zitronengelee mit Ahornsirup gemischt.
achso, saure Sahne war aus, da mußte dann der Joghurt herhalten - wird bestimmt auch gehen.


----------



## s0re (21. Juli 2010)

Sarkkan schrieb:


> Ich mische mich mal eben in die Sommerdiskussion ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Stimme dir voll zu bis auf den letzten Teil, den musst du mit gamen auswechseln Aber das mit dem Herbst ist wirklich toll!=)


----------



## Zoraxa (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> so bin denn mal ebend weg



na endlich!
ausserdem heisst es "eben" und nicht "ebend".


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> bei dem wetter geht nix über ne kalte wassermelone
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



xD

hätt ich au iwei bock drauf


----------



## Anonymus299 (21. Juli 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> *Warum glauben einem Leute sofort, wenn man ihnen sagt, dass es am Himmel 400 Billionen Sterne gibt, aber wenn man ihnen sagt, dass die Bank frisch gestrichen ist, müssen sie draufpatschen? *



Wie wahr, wie wahr XD


----------



## Elinya (21. Juli 2010)

So ein paar F2P Tage wären langsam mal ganz nett.Da hat man Urlaub und fährt um 13.00 Uhr weg wollte vorher noch nen paar Sachen machen und dann wieder so ein scheiss.......


----------



## Reech (21. Juli 2010)

Am WE solls "nur" 19-24 °C werden, wetten da sagen wieder alle es ist zu kalt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (21. Juli 2010)

oh noez sitze mit sonnenstich zuhause und kann nichmal zocken was soll der mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> xD
> 
> hätt ich au iwei bock drauf



komm her
hab noch nen großes stück inner kühlung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Zoraxa schrieb:


> na endlich!
> ausserdem heisst es "eben" und nicht "ebend".



rofl weiß ich und kannste meine sig ned lesen


----------



## Heydu (21. Juli 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Hier lvl 1 Tank 15 dps gs 20



PAH
owned!
16.2dps und GS von 24!


----------



## Domifolk (21. Juli 2010)

Vor ein paar Mittwochstagen konnte ich schon um 10 Uhr spielen.
Jetzt erst um äh äh whatever stfu Blizzard


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> komm her
> hab noch nen großes stück inner kühlung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



^^


----------



## Meredithe (21. Juli 2010)

So ich glaub ich werd heut Nudeln mit Käse-Sahne Soße machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



allerdings find ich grad kein gutes Rezept -.- jemand eins auf lager?^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wobei... chefkoch mal schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iloyd88 (21. Juli 2010)

gz server mal wieder down.... -.-


----------



## Heydu (21. Juli 2010)

*Warum besteht Zitronenlimonade größtenteils aus künstlichen Zutaten, während in Geschirrspülmittel richtiger Zitronensaft drin ist? *


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

Die sollen das fuck ARSENAL aktualisieren


----------



## Ademos14 (21. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Also ich war gestern rubinsaktum drin und er lag im 3ten try (10ner) ist eigentlich sehr leicht



Eigentlich.


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> So ich glaub ich werd heut Nudeln mit Käse-Sahne Soße machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



leider ned


----------



## koolt (21. Juli 2010)

Wasn hier los, grad gefrühstückt, gefreut auf ne runde Allis killen, Server down, nicht mal ne Ankündigung im Log-In Fenster, obwohl die ja schon wieder ne Stunde überziehn -.-


----------



## Anonymus299 (21. Juli 2010)

Reech schrieb:


> Am WE solls "nur" 19-24 °C werden, wetten da sagen wieder alle es ist zu kalt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So is der Mensch....im Sommer ist es zu warm und im Winter ist es zu kalt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OllyHal (21. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> So ich glaub ich werd heut Nudeln mit Käse-Sahne Soße machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Chefkoch ist immer gut.


----------



## Domifolk (21. Juli 2010)

Wer in meinen Signaturen 3 Zusammenhänge findet bekommt nen Betakey xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ademos14 (21. Juli 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> *Warum besteht Zitronenlimonade größtenteils aus künstlichen Zutaten, während in Geschirrspülmittel richtiger Zitronensaft drin ist? *



xD


----------



## Freelancer (21. Juli 2010)

Drivus schrieb:


> is rubi so schwer?^^



Nee nur laut WoWProgress scheinen die meisten ohne Buff nix gebacken zu bekommen ^^

Das sind die zahlen Weltweit und da sind ca 50000 Gilden gelistet die Progress machen 

Halion (25): 7542 (12.68%)H: Halion (25): 172 (0.29%)


Halion (10): 15065 (25.32%)H: Halion (10): 1040 (1.75%)
Allerdings muss ich auch sagen das er Hero nicht so einfach ist aber normal finde ich ihn mal nicht so schwer


----------



## Lúmea (21. Juli 2010)

ich bin gespannt wie lange es diesmal dauert ^^


----------



## OllyHal (21. Juli 2010)

sind sind....äh bunt, farbig, 2-dimensional?


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (21. Juli 2010)

Iloyd88 schrieb:


> gz server mal wieder down.... -.-



gz... auch du hast es mitbekommen und dir extra nen acc erstellt um es allen mit zu teilen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (21. Juli 2010)

*Warum laufen Nasen, während Füße riechen? *


----------



## eMJay (21. Juli 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> *Wenn es heute 0 Grad hat und morgen doppelt so kalt werden soll, wie kalt wird es morgen? *



-19,555555


----------



## Wuschbämunso (21. Juli 2010)

Das sich leute über den severdown beschweren erinnert mich an die, die sich beschweren das die autobahn am ferienanfang /we überfüllt ist.... kann schonwieder ned fahren, ich will langsam mal gratisbenzin vom staat!!!!111


----------



## Mugdol (21. Juli 2010)

Reech schrieb:


> Am WE solls "nur" 19-24 °C werden, wetten da sagen wieder alle es ist zu kalt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich bestimmt nicht. Ich tanze, während die Server down sind, schonmal den Regentanz für das Wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoraxa (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> rofl weiß ich und kannste meine sig ned lesen



Das ist aber kein Rechtschreibefehler sondern Unwissen, da du das Wort immer falsch schreibst.


----------



## Haggelo (21. Juli 2010)

gehen die server wieder?


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Domifolk schrieb:


> Wer in meinen Signaturen 3 Zusammenhänge findet bekommt nen Betakey xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



domifolk und klofimod
freak und freak 
und noch 
die andern 2 char heisen au gleich


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

so cih geh auch erstmal wieder weg ^^ etwas glotze ärgern bb


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Zoraxa schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein Rechtschreibefehler sondern Unwissen, da du das Wort immer falsch schreibst.



UNWISSEN

PÜH... das war ABSICHT


----------



## Heydu (21. Juli 2010)

*
Warum gibt es in Flugzeugen Schwimmwesten statt Fallschirme? *


----------



## ink0gnito (21. Juli 2010)

Domifolk schrieb:


> Wer in meinen Signaturen 3 Zusammenhänge findet bekommt nen Betakey xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...






3x Allvatar.com in der Sig?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Rubi dinger, nee Rubi 25 zumindest Nh ist pille palle, man darf halt keine absoluten movement krrpls mitnehmen <:


----------



## Anonymus299 (21. Juli 2010)

Domifolk schrieb:


> Wer in meinen Signaturen 3 Zusammenhänge findet bekommt nen Betakey xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da ham 2 fast die gleichen Namen und die Erfolge bei den ersten 3 sind gleich. Achja und da sind welche auf dem Gleichen Server. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (21. Juli 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> gehen die server wieder?


----------



## Domifolk (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> domifolk und klofimod
> freak und freak
> und noch
> die andern 2 char heisen au gleich



Na ordentlich bekommst n Mail sobald ich zu viele Keys habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legolol (21. Juli 2010)

Domifolk schrieb:


> Wer in meinen Signaturen 3 Zusammenhänge findet bekommt nen Betakey xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sind keine Zusammenhänge ^^


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (21. Juli 2010)

Zoraxa schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein Rechtschreibefehler sondern Unwissen, da du das Wort immer falsch schreibst.



Wuhu ein Stalker^^


----------



## Surfboy1995 (21. Juli 2010)

Für was sind die Wartungsarbeiten eigentlich gut?^^


----------



## streetzwei (21. Juli 2010)

hallo zusammen,

also Rubi ist hundseinfach weiß net wie man da wipen kann -.-


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> *
> Warum gibt es in Flugzeugen Schwimmwesten statt Fallschirme? *



ka


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

So, frisch geduscht wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Domifolk schrieb:


> Na ordentlich bekommst n Mail sobald ich zu viele Keys habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



XD


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> 3x Allvatar.com in der Sig?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Finde mal in einem Rnd raid eine grp wo nicht mindestens 5 Movementkrüppel bei sind. Schwerer als sonnst was o.O


----------



## Haggelo (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> UNWISSEN
> 
> PÜH... das war ABSICHT




Hilf mir LuckyKiller!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111




> Gehen die server wieder?


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> So, frisch geduscht wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wb , hatte mal ne 10sek sperren fürs schreiben von beiträgen ^^


----------



## BigChef (21. Juli 2010)

Immer wieder lustig, wie Leute mit 25er-Gear sagen, dass die 10er-Varianten einfach sind. Gut, beim Rubinsanktum stimmt das, aber ansonsten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Juli 2010)

Wie heißt der Vater von Jaina Prachtmeer?


----------



## laerning (21. Juli 2010)

Also mit Pünktlichkeit hats Blizzard wohl nicht so?!


----------



## Wilddevil (21. Juli 2010)

*1000 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 276 Mitglieder, 724 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*


----------



## NoGravitá (21. Juli 2010)

*1001 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 276 Mitglieder, 725 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*


----------



## Gramgar (21. Juli 2010)

1000 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
276 Mitglieder, 724 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder

Geschafft !!!!


----------



## Reech (21. Juli 2010)

Surfboy1995 schrieb:


> Für was sind die Wartungsarbeiten eigentlich gut?^^



1. Damit die deutschen wieder ins Freibad gehen.. hat der deutsche Staat vorgeschrieben.
2. Stromkosten währen sonst zu hoch.
3. Einfach weil sie 24 Stunden am Tag online sind und deswegen auch mal gewartet werden müssen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Hilf mir LuckyKiller!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111



wobei soll ich dir helfen ^^

und hab kp ob server wieder gehn


----------



## Gwendolynn (21. Juli 2010)

- ca. 500g-600g Nudeln kochen.
- Pilze und etwas Knoblauch in etwas Öl anbraten (bei belieben etwas Speck dazu).
- Sahne hinzufügen (etwa 2 Becher für 4 Personen).
- Ein Päckchen Streichsahne hinzufügen.
- Blauschimmelkäse in der Soße schmelzen (ca. 200-300g).
- Würzen: Salz, Pfeffer, Muskat ...
- Bei Bedarf mit Wein abschmecken.
- Aufkochen lassen.
- Nudeln unterrühren.

Dieses Rezept deckt den Kalorienbedarf eines ausgewachsenen Mannes für ca. 5 Tage! 

Keine Gewähr auf Gewichtsangaben ... koche immer Pi x Daumen.


----------



## Zodttd (21. Juli 2010)

Zum Glück kann man ja nicht selber runterscrollen und lesen wieviele Leute das Thema lesen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (21. Juli 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Wie heißt der Vater von Jaina Prachtmeer?



Großadmiral Daelin Proudmoore


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

glaubt ihr wir schaffen heute nohc dei 3k seiten ?^^


----------



## SarahBailey (21. Juli 2010)

Also ich find Rubinsanktum jetzt net sooo einfach. Wir sind Montag da ganz schön dran gewipet. Kann natürlich aber auch dran gelegen haben, dass wir alle durch den Wind waren, weil wir endlich Lichi gelegt haben. xD
Halion ist halt nix für Movementkrüppel und Schlafmützen. Die Taktik ist net schwer aber es braucht nur einer pennen -- > BÄM!


----------



## Haggelo (21. Juli 2010)

laerning schrieb:


> Also mit Pünktlichkeit hats Blizzard wohl nicht so?!



das reicht mir, danke


----------



## soca291 (21. Juli 2010)

naja das scheint ja noch zu dauern dann geh ich jetzt erstma duschen


----------



## Miný (21. Juli 2010)

Weiß keiner wann die Server ca. wieder On sein sollen ? Will questen und meinen Twink Hexer auf 80 bringen *_*


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> wb , hatte mal ne 10sek sperren fürs schreiben von beiträgen ^^



ist normal, man kann nur alle 10 sec posten


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

SarahBailey schrieb:


> Also ich find Rubinsanktum jetzt net sooo einfach. Wir sind Montag da ganz schön dran gewipet. Kann natürlich aber auch dran gelegen haben, dass wir alle durch den Wind waren, weil wir endlich Lichi gelegt haben. xD
> Halion ist halt nix für Movementkrüppel und Schlafmützen. Die Taktik ist net schwer aber es braucht nur einer pennen -- > BÄM!



nur meine gilde is zu dumm dazu


----------



## peddy3008 (21. Juli 2010)

da steht doch das die Arbeiten etwas länger dauern.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

oO muss mal wieder zu meinen spaghetti schaun


----------



## *-*-WingZero-*-* (21. Juli 2010)

Langsam kotzt das richtig an seit Juni jeden Mittwoch verlängert Wartungsarbeiten...und das dauernd kurzfristig


----------



## Manitu2007 (21. Juli 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> gehen die server wieder?



nein leider nich da olga vergessen hat die server wieder mit strom zu versorgen


----------



## Anonymus299 (21. Juli 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Großadmiral Daelin Proudmoore



Jaina ist die Tochter von Großadmiral Daelin Prachtmeer und die Schwester von Tandred Prachtmeer. 


Rischtiiiiiiisch


----------



## Domifolk (21. Juli 2010)

euer Verständnis, während wir an einer Lösung !dieser!(mehrzahl) !Probleme!(mehrzahl) arbeiten.	Meldung aus dem Loginserver


Na das kann ja was werden xD


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

hm.... -.-
kack d***** nudln brauchen wieder mal ewig


----------



## Michithekiller (21. Juli 2010)

SarahBailey schrieb:


> Halion ist halt nix für Movementkrüppel und Schlafmützen. Die Taktik ist net schwer aber es braucht nur einer pennen -- > BÄM!



im kreis laufen hat also was mit movement zutun ,glaube dann habe viele leute problemchen wenn sie sich aus ihrem stühlchen erheben ^^


----------



## streetzwei (21. Juli 2010)

wahhh die sollen die server zum laufen bekommen -.-


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> oO muss mal wieder zu meinen spaghetti schaun




Die sind bestimmt schon tot und du bist schuld!

Wasn das eig immer für ne komische Spaghettifrucht im Spaghetti Bolognese? Diese komischen großen braunen Kugeln...

Bin Vegetarier, deshalb interessiert mich das^^


----------



## Synus (21. Juli 2010)

Warum passiert das immer, wenn ich Ferien hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja wenigstens gibts den Buffedcast


----------



## *-*-WingZero-*-* (21. Juli 2010)

Wenn man Denkt das Arthas ihr liebhaber war und sien och gefühle für ihm hatt und er gefallen ist tragisch xD


----------



## Anonymus299 (21. Juli 2010)

Domifolk schrieb:


> euer Verständnis,......



So langsam kommt mir das abhanden...ich hab nix gegen die Verlängerten Arbeiten aber die sollen mal was sagen abgesehen davon das es länger dauert.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (21. Juli 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Jaina ist die Tochter von Großadmiral Daelin Prachtmeer und die Schwester von Tandred Prachtmeer.
> 
> 
> Rischtiiiiiiisch




aber jaina ist doch ony und ony ist die schwester von nef und tochter von deathwing oder nicht?
oder bin ich grad komplett falsch?


----------



## nemø (21. Juli 2010)

S


----------



## IchbinArzt (21. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Ganz rechts in deiner leiste beimposten steht was von wegen multimediainhalt einfügen



Danke für den Tip :-) 
Leider klappt es immer noch nicht. Irgendwas mach ich falsch :-(


----------



## Mofuhh (21. Juli 2010)

Wo ihr vo RS redet, gestern random im 10er drin, 19 (!) mal gewipet, nur 1 Mann mussten wir zwischendurch auswechseln, bester try war bei 400k hp :/

ok, einer ging auf mein Konto, aber nur, weil alle noch halb am reggen waren, und ich nur aus spaß den Boss einmal ziehen wollte, da liefen gleich alle rein und der Magier MUSSTE JA sofort Arkaner Beschuss und 1-2 Arkanschlag loslegen, auch wenn er sah, dass der drache nachm arkanen Beschuss bereits zu ihm lief <.<
hätte er net losgeschossen wär ich mitm Boss aus dem runden Kreis gelaufen, er wär despawned und alle wären zurück :S

hm, meint ihr ich sollte mal aufstehen und die seit Wochen vernachlässigte (ohne scheiss^^) Körperhygiene wieder aufnehmen? aka Zähne putzen duschen gesicht waschen etc


----------



## VaulTier (21. Juli 2010)

*1337 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 457 Mitglieder, 878 Gäste, 2 unsichtbare Mitglieder*

epic! 

Btw, die sollen online gehen, ich will am Interface weiterbasteln. Und endlich den letzten Ruf für meine Netherrochen machen. :<


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Die sind bestimmt schon tot und du bist schuld!
> 
> Wasn das eig immer für ne komische Spaghettifrucht im Spaghetti Bolognese? Diese komischen großen braunen Kugeln...
> 
> Bin Vegetarier, deshalb interessiert mich das^^



Rattenkot.


----------



## j4ckass (21. Juli 2010)

Gwendolynn schrieb:


> - ca. 500g-600g Nudeln kochen.
> - Pilze und etwas Knoblauch in etwas Öl anbraten (bei belieben etwas Speck dazu).
> - Sahne hinzufügen (etwa 2 Becher für 4 Personen).
> - Ein Päckchen Streichsahne hinzufügen.
> ...



Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal probieren den Wein nach dem anrösten der Pilze dazuzugeben. Kurz aufkochen und einreduzieren lassen. Dann verdampft der Alkohol und das Aroma vom Wein wird besser. Danach mit der Sahne aufgießen.


----------



## kretz0r (21. Juli 2010)

wäre ja auch en wunder wenn sie die mal nicht verlängern würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

aber wenigstens isses nich so schlimm wie an nem patchday (--> never play on patchday)


aber ich meine mal im ernst, wofür zahle ich denn bitte 13€ im monat?jede woche werden die server mind. 1 mal für ca. 10std. runter gefahren. zweitweise laggt es in allen raids sodass man nochnichmal mehr gunship im 10er norm. schaffen kann.
sowas mag ich einfach net ;( ;( ;( ;(


----------



## Toraka' (21. Juli 2010)

Wie hier immer alle meinen sie hätten sich mit den 13€ im monat das recht erkauft zu jeder zeit im tag, monat, jahr online sein zu können und allessehen zu können.
nochmal im klartext, auch wenn das hier keiner liest:
Blizzard geht KEINE verpflichtungen ein.
du erkaufst die die MÖGLICHKEIT


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Die sind bestimmt schon tot und du bist schuld!
> 
> Wasn das eig immer für ne komische Spaghettifrucht im Spaghetti Bolognese? Diese komischen großen braunen Kugeln...
> 
> Bin Vegetarier, deshalb interessiert mich das^^



ö ka ^^ weiß ned was du meinst vll. die fleisch kugln ? ^^

ich mach immer einfach hackfleisch in pfanne auseinandertrennen bzw. halt machen dass kein ganzes stück mehr is und braten bis halt durch is mit nem schuss rot wein ablöschen und ja denn rest kenn ja jeder denk ich mal


----------



## Meredithe (21. Juli 2010)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> aber jaina ist doch ony und ony ist die schwester von nef und tochter von deathwing oder nicht?
> *oder bin ich grad komplett falsch?*



letzteres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaina kann sich nich annähernd in nen drachen verwandeln xD


----------



## streetzwei (21. Juli 2010)

blizzard sollte mal wieder nen kostenlosen Spieltag springen lassen .....


----------



## Mandalore (21. Juli 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Jaina ist die Tochter von Großadmiral Daelin Prachtmeer und die Schwester von Tandred Prachtmeer.
> 
> 
> Rischtiiiiiiisch



Es heißt PROUDMOORE.... Prachtmeer ist das allerletze was Eindeutschung geht.....


----------



## Anonymus299 (21. Juli 2010)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> aber jaina ist doch ony und ony ist die schwester von nef und tochter von deathwing oder nicht?
> oder bin ich grad komplett falsch?



WAAAAS? XDDDD

Ony ist Lady Katrana Prestor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jaina ist einfach Jaina.....wenne infos brauchst guck mal hier: http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Hauptseite Einfach links in der Suche die Namen/whatever reinhämmern XD


----------



## Vuzula (21. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub Blizz und die Telekom haben die Server im gleichen Rechenzentrum stehn...
Die Telekom macht ebenfalss grad Wartungsarbeiten 
*hmpf*


----------



## nemø (21. Juli 2010)

Sind die Server wieder da, ich war draußen, in der Eider, beim Bäcker, hab jetzt nicht den Überblick

Die Bravo sagt, die normalen kondome passen jugendlichen nicht, die haben ein exemplum beigfelegt, was richtige größe wäre, da viele pen!se zu klein seien, ich werde mich gleich aufopferungsvoll in ein selbstexperiment stürzen....


----------



## Gwendolynn (21. Juli 2010)

j4ckass schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal probieren den Wein nach dem anrösten der Pilze dazuzugeben. Kurz aufkochen und einreduzieren lassen. Dann verdampft der Alkohol und das Aroma vom Wein wird besser. Danach mit der Sahne aufgießen.



Danke dir...werd´ ich mal probieren.
Bin immer noch am kochen skillen...^^


----------



## matscho10 (21. Juli 2010)

streetzwei schrieb:


> blizzard sollte mal wieder nen kostenlosen Spieltag springen lassen .....



aber mit doppelter EP


----------



## WeRkO (21. Juli 2010)

streetzwei schrieb:


> blizzard sollte mal wieder nen kostenlosen Spieltag springen lassen .....



Der Spieler ist Blizzard (bzw. Activision) drissegal, solange du zahlst ist alles gut. Und solltest du aufhören, wen kümmerts? 11 Millionen andere zahlen ja noch.


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

eeessen is bei mir FERTIIG naja bin denn mal essen


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> ö ka ^^ weiß ned was du meinst vll. die *fleisch* kugln ? ^^
> 
> ich mach immer einfach hackfleisch in pfanne auseinandertrennen bzw. halt machen dass kein ganzes stück mehr is und braten bis halt durch is mit nem schuss rot wein ablöschen und ja denn rest kenn ja jeder denk ich mal



WAS??????


----------



## Meredithe (21. Juli 2010)

*1000 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 287 Mitglieder, 713 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*


----------



## Zodttd (21. Juli 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Die Bravo sagt, die normalen kondome passen jugendlichen nicht, die haben ein exemplum beigfelegt, was richtige größe wäre, da viele pen!se zu klein seien, ich werde mich gleich aufopferungsvoll in ein selbstexperiment stürzen....



Zum Glück gibt´s Kondome ja auch nur in einer Größe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchbinArzt (21. Juli 2010)

Für alle Schurken unter Euch ;-)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y7tkZCzt4b8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und noch eins für MMO Fans ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=urNyg1ftMIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



dann mal weiter auf die Server warten ^^

Doc


----------



## Anonymus299 (21. Juli 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Sind die Server wieder da, ich war draußen, in der Eider, beim Bäcker, hab jetzt nicht den Überblick
> 
> Die Bravo sagt, die normalen kondome passen jugendlichen nicht, die haben ein exemplum beigfelegt, was richtige größe wäre, da viele pen!se zu klein seien, ich werde mich gleich aufopferungsvoll in ein selbstexperiment stürzen....




1.Nein sind sie nicht...

2. Whooooooot? XD


----------



## SarahBailey (21. Juli 2010)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> im kreis laufen hat also was mit movement zutun ,glaube dann habe viele leute problemchen wenn sie sich aus ihrem stühlchen erheben ^^



Dann hast du wohl nen anderen Halion gelegt als ich... bei mir gabs auch noch Kometen und lustige kleine Feuer"wände" und so weiter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht bist du ja ne riesen Ausnahme aber es gibt genug Leute, die zu blöd sind ausm Feuer zu gehen oder zu merken, wenn die das Mal haben oder sonstwas. Und das sind nicht nur Leute aus Gammelgilden, sondern auch aus guten Gilden bzw. ehemals guten Gilden. Ich hab da einige erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## Runus (21. Juli 2010)

Oh man schlimmer kanns heute nicht mehr kommen. Jetzt sind die Wartungsarbeiten so lange und ich wollte schön FIFA zocken und was ist? Meine Box verabschiedet sich mit einem RoD...


----------



## Synus (21. Juli 2010)

Die könnten wenigstens schreiben,bis wann die Wartungsarbeiten verlängert werden <.<


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> WAS??????



wie WAS


----------



## HellRazah (21. Juli 2010)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> aber jaina ist doch ony und ony ist die schwester von nef und tochter von deathwing oder nicht?
> oder bin ich grad komplett falsch?



ja, du bist grad komplett falsch...


----------



## Manitu2007 (21. Juli 2010)

Toraka ich gebe dir ja recht und das 13 Euro Argument zählt hier nicht 

aber da es wirklich seid anfang Juni JEDEN gottverdamten Mittwoch so ist und Bei Blizzard in der IT anscheinend nur schnarchnasen Arbeiten sollten die sich Ordentliche Indische oder Deutsche Arbeitskräfte für die Watung der Server Zulegen denn es kann nicht sein dass es von Woche zu Woche Schlimmer wird und es noch nicht einmal eine Information darüber gibt wie lange es denn dauern kann.

Einfach nur zu sagen

"ja ähm also wir haben da Probleme kann noch etwas dauern" und dass steht da seit 11:01 und wir haben es 12:22

Bei aller Geduld und verständniss aber so langsam geht bei dem einen oder anderen die Geduld auch mal zuende würde ich sagen.

mfg


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> 1.Nein sind sie nicht...
> 
> 2. Whooooooot? XD



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL such dir nen anderes hobby


----------



## Meredithe (21. Juli 2010)

So, ich bin mal raus, kochen, bye bye ^^


----------



## ink0gnito (21. Juli 2010)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> aber jaina ist doch ony und ony ist die schwester von nef und tochter von deathwing oder nicht?
> oder bin ich grad komplett falsch?





Ja bist du


----------



## Epicor (21. Juli 2010)

Wird ja echt schon jeden Mittwoch zur Gewohnheit, dass die Server immer länger off sind -.- 
Schätze mal, vor 15-16Uhr wirds wieder nix werden.. wie immer..

Und da die amerikanischen Server gestern wieder 24h offline waren für Hardwareaufrüstungen, werden unsere Server wohl in 1-2 Wochen auf wieder für 24h (+/- 10h ^^) off sein.. macht doch Laune lol...
Wenn die jetzt erst die Hardware aufrüsten.. was habens dann das letzte mal gemacht, als die 24h off waren.. würd mich mal intressieren, aber sie sagen ja nie was. Die mit ihrer Geheimhaltung andauernd..


----------



## Anomali10 (21. Juli 2010)

Und die Server sind weiterhin offline *sing*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *-*-WingZero-*-* (21. Juli 2010)

stimmt auch wieder den ist es egal si haben ja 11 mio andere die brav zahlen ich hoffe cata wird genau so wies die classic zeiten waren keine addons und in inis nicht nur bomben bomben bomben sondern auch mit CC arbeiten...Man grade wo ich Urlaub hab sind verlängerte wartungs arbeiten ich will mein Priest auf 80 bringen diese woche noch er ist atm lvl 76


----------



## koolt (21. Juli 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Sind die Server wieder da, ich war draußen, in der Eider, beim Bäcker, hab jetzt nicht den Überblick
> 
> Die Bravo sagt, die normalen kondome passen jugendlichen nicht, die haben ein exemplum beigfelegt, was richtige größe wäre, da viele pen!se zu klein seien, ich werde mich gleich aufopferungsvoll in ein selbstexperiment stürzen....



Komisch, mir passen die auch nie. Ich muss mir immer BIG BEN oder MAGNUM holen.


----------



## Zodttd (21. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=db2wUZ4pPsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Buddy Ogün 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deraz (21. Juli 2010)

Gwendolynn schrieb:


> - ca. 500g-600g Nudeln kochen.
> - Pilze und etwas Knoblauch in etwas Öl anbraten (bei belieben etwas Speck dazu).
> - Sahne hinzufügen (etwa 2 Becher für 4 Personen).
> - Ein Päckchen Streichsahne hinzufügen.
> ...




Also bei dem Rezept wirste doch dick :0
So viel Kh und Fette zusammen sind tötlich


----------



## Anonymus299 (21. Juli 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL such dir nen anderes hobby



Mus ich das verstehen?

Also mit Punkt 1. Meinte ich nicht die Kondome sonder die Frage ob die Server wieder online sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elnor (21. Juli 2010)

*1067 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 295 Mitglieder, 772 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*


----------



## 3lb4r70 (21. Juli 2010)

Mofuhh schrieb:


> Wo ihr vo RS redet, gestern random im 10er drin, 19 (!) mal gewipet, nur 1 Mann mussten wir zwischendurch auswechseln, bester try war bei 400k hp :/
> 
> ok, einer ging auf mein Konto, aber nur, weil alle noch halb am reggen waren, und ich nur aus spaß den Boss einmal ziehen wollte, da liefen gleich alle rein und der Magier MUSSTE JA sofort Arkaner Beschuss und 1-2 Arkanschlag loslegen, auch wenn er sah, dass der drache nachm arkanen Beschuss bereits zu ihm lief <.<
> hätte er net losgeschossen wär ich mitm Boss aus dem runden Kreis gelaufen, er wär despawned und alle wären zurück :S
> ...



Mein bester Try ging bis 10% hab aber auch 17 Versuche gebraucht. Man sollte schon eingespielt sein um was zu reißen.Und auf die Debuffs achten(Dispell) verrafft einer das oder Dispellt zu früh reißt das andere mit >>> Wipe


----------



## Mofeist (21. Juli 2010)

*1070 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 299 Mitglieder, 771 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*


----------



## ReX033 (21. Juli 2010)

immernoch off *grml* und gleich muss ich weg......


----------



## Torpedo Monkey (21. Juli 2010)

achja 13 EURO! xD


----------



## Michithekiller (21. Juli 2010)

SarahBailey schrieb:


> Dann hast du wohl nen anderen Halion gelegt als ich... bei mir gabs auch noch Kometen und lustige kleine Feuer"wände" und so weiter...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja 3 meter nach links oder rechts zu gehen zähle ich nicht als movement und nicht zu merken das man sich aus dem Feuer bewegen sollte hat doch auch nichts mit movement sondern eher mit dem brain ,sag ich mal so ^^.


----------



## Legolol (21. Juli 2010)

Wi bleibt meine Beta Einladung ^^


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

wegen punkt 2 @ any von dem kerl
wuhu gleich pause ich will spielen


----------



## skyllo (21. Juli 2010)

iiiiiiiiiii zähne putzen und waschen


----------



## Reech (21. Juli 2010)

koolt schrieb:


> Komisch, mir passen die auch nie. Ich muss mir immer BIG BEN oder MAGNUM holen.



Dir ist schon bewusst das man sie nicht über den Kopf zieht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KoKsKnoLLe (21. Juli 2010)

Runus schrieb:


> Meine Box verabschiedet sich mit einem RoD...



Mein Beileid, ich kenne das. Könnte Monate dauern bis sie dir eine Heile zurückschicken^^


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

Legolol schrieb:


> Wi bleibt meine Beta Einladung ^^



Die hat immer noch uraub, hab ihr den verlängert.


----------



## Frankx (21. Juli 2010)

wir reden, aber alle vom gleichen RS oder?
2 Trys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn der Tank, von der Shadow seite weiss was er zutun hat 1try


----------



## matscho10 (21. Juli 2010)

so bin mal weg essen holen schreit laut wenb der server wieder on iss ... 

BG matschi


----------



## Reech (21. Juli 2010)

KoKsKnoLLe schrieb:


> Mein Beileid, ich kenne das. Könnte Monate dauern bis sie dir eine Heile zurückschicken^^



Bei mir hats 2 mal 1 Woche gedauert, die mögen mich einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reaktore (21. Juli 2010)

Wer ist der beste Liebhaber der Welt?Der Ötzi!5'000 Jahre in einer Spalteund immer noch steiff.


----------



## koolt (21. Juli 2010)

Also ich muss jetzt doch mal beim Technischen Support nachfragen was da los ist. Immerhin steht da, die Server seien bis 11 Uhr down, es ist jetzt 12:30 und nirgends steht was von einer Verlängerung.


----------



## Blauerwind (21. Juli 2010)

immer die gleiche kacke... man fragt sich langsam ab blizzard das extra macht . kann doch nicht sein das seit 6jahren immer der gleich mist ist am mitwoch...


----------



## Mugdol (21. Juli 2010)

So Kaffee gekocht/getrunken und geduscht. Dann wird jetzt erstmal gekocht...Lachs und Katoffeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Venthrax (21. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LCayacFcCX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ReX033 (21. Juli 2010)

ich verkaufe übrigens eine xbox elite + spiele u. zubehör 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ und die hatte noch nie nen RoD xD,naja gut,ist auch erst knapp ein jahr alt und wird fast nie genutzt xD


----------



## Rico60 (21. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnAknoAnY7g&NR=1
für die Unterhaltung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gonzo73 (21. Juli 2010)

Also wäre ich jetzt zuhause und könnte nicht Zocken, würde mich das echt an öden. Aber da ich im Geschäft bin ist mir das BUMS


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eigentlich wollte ich um 13 Uhr von hier abhauen ist heute eh nix los...

Aber da die Server noch DOWN sind machst daheim auch kein FUN...da blein ich doch lieber hier^^


----------



## Totebone (21. Juli 2010)

koolt schrieb:


> Also ich muss jetzt doch mal beim Technischen Support nachfragen was da los ist. Immerhin steht da, die Server seien bis 11 Uhr down, es ist jetzt 12:30 und nirgends steht was von einer Verlängerung.



Doch es steht dran das die verlängert sind, nur keine bestimmte Zeit

btw wars nich früher so das nur alle 2 wochen Wartungsarbeiten sind? Oo


----------



## *-*-WingZero-*-* (21. Juli 2010)

wenn das so weiter geht geh ich auf aion und zock dort ein wenig mir ist fad....


----------



## Anonymus299 (21. Juli 2010)

koolt schrieb:


> Also ich muss jetzt doch mal beim Technischen Support nachfragen was da los ist. Immerhin steht da, die Server seien bis 11 Uhr down, es ist jetzt 12:30 und nirgends steht was von einer Verlängerung.



doch da steht das die Verlängert wurden....starte WoW mal neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

LOL meldet man sich auf der login seite an klickt auf seinen wow acc wird man wieder auf die seite geleitet wo man auswählen muss o.O nen kleiner teufelskreis


----------



## Dragó82 (21. Juli 2010)

Blauerwind schrieb:


> immer die gleiche kacke... man fragt sich langsam ab blizzard das extra macht . kann doch nicht sein das seit 6jahren immer der gleich mist ist am mitwoch...



Kann doch nicht sein das die Leute nach 6 Jahren immer noch nicht gelernt haben mittwochs was anderes zu machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reech (21. Juli 2010)

koolt schrieb:


> Also ich muss jetzt doch mal beim Technischen Support nachfragen was da los ist. Immerhin steht da, die Server seien bis 11 Uhr down, es ist jetzt 12:30 und nirgends steht was von einer Verlängerung.



ähm... doch! Nur nicht wie lange genau.


----------



## Eltoro73 (21. Juli 2010)

Reaktore schrieb:


> Wer ist der beste Liebhaber der Welt?Der Ötzi!5'000 Jahre in einer Spalteund immer noch steiff.



rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dustail (21. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jHjFxJVeCQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## KoKsKnoLLe (21. Juli 2010)

Reech schrieb:


> Bei mir hats 2 mal 1 Woche gedauert, die mögen mich einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei mir hats 2 Monate gedauert :<


----------



## Abbendis (21. Juli 2010)

ihr scheibt die seiten schneller als man lesen kann macht mal langsamm ich will auch mal zum ende kommen


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (21. Juli 2010)

Blauerwind schrieb:


> immer die gleiche kacke... man fragt sich langsam ab blizzard das extra macht . kann doch nicht sein das seit 6jahren immer der gleich mist ist am mitwoch...




Das macht Blizzard mit purer Absicht aus folgenden Gründen

- Auflage der Arbeitsargentur für Arbeit das die Ihre Kunden mal erreichen kann
- Auflage der Bundesregierung und den örtlichen Gesundheitsämtern das die WoW Spieler mal an an sich und Ihre Wohnung / Ihr Zimmer denken
- Auflage der Internetprovider um die Bandbreite wenigstens an einem Tag mal in einem Normalen Rahmen halten zu können

... Nein Witz ^^

Was regste dich da drüber auf das du sage und schreibe 1,5 Stunden kein WoW spielen kannst ? Geht deswegen die Welt unter oder was ? Oo


----------



## Hellraiser-Cuba Libre (21. Juli 2010)

koolt schrieb:


> Also ich muss jetzt doch mal beim Technischen Support nachfragen was da los ist. Immerhin steht da, die Server seien bis 11 Uhr down, es ist jetzt 12:30 und nirgends steht was von einer Verlängerung.



Ja, tue das - auf Leute wie dich wartet der technische Support sehnsüchtig...

Und nutze ausschließlich die 0900er Nummern, damit Blizzard auch einen Grund hat, das Gespräch in die Länge zu ziehen.


----------



## Zraika (21. Juli 2010)

Mandalore schrieb:


> Es heißt PROUDMOORE.... Prachtmeer ist das allerletze was Eindeutschung geht.....



Ja! Ja verdammt! *applaudiert* 

Server down? Egal. *auf Arbeit sitz*xP


----------



## Runus (21. Juli 2010)

dustail schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



EPIC!!!


----------



## Gerbo (21. Juli 2010)

Naja aber am Ende werden wir uns doch bei Blizz bedanken*g*

Die 3000er-Marke wird heute sicherlich geknackt




Verdammt im Urlaub vergesse ich immer wann Mittwoch ist


----------



## sweetdruid (21. Juli 2010)

Blizzard nimmt die Server zwar schon um 3.00 bzw 5.00 Uhr vom Netz. Die gehen dann aber warscheinlich erstmal schlafen und beginnen mit den Wartungsarbeiten Pünktlich um 10.30 Uhr.
Da kann es schon mal zu Verzögerungen kommen.


----------



## Blauerwind (21. Juli 2010)

Dragó82 schrieb:


> Kann doch nicht sein das die Leute nach 6 Jahren immer noch nicht gelernt haben mittwochs was anderes zu machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja was den ? wc3 und d2 ist langsam auch öde... genau blizzard ist uns noch D3 schuldig und wo bleibt das ????


----------



## Mindadar (21. Juli 2010)

Antwort von Wrocas im offi forum lässt hoffnung 1000ender wow spieler nicht erlischen....


Das Problem mit Zeitangaben, wann der Service voraussichtlich wieder zur Verfügung stehen wird, ist, dass es zu weiteren unvorhergesehen Komplikationen kommen kann, was den Zeitraum erneut verlängern würde. Daher bevorzugen wir es euch ein definitives Update zu geben, sobald die Realms wieder hochfahren. 
Im Moment schaut es aber viel versprechend aus und wir kommen gut mit unseren Arbeiten voran.


----------



## Anonymus299 (21. Juli 2010)

Gerbo schrieb:


> Verdammt im Urlaub vergesse ich immer wann Mittwoch ist




Geht mir auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

reee


----------



## Rico60 (21. Juli 2010)

so wenn die Server immernoch down sind muss ich wohl seit letzten Mittwoch mal wieder duschen gehen


----------



## core11 (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen...

Vielleicht sollten alle Wow-Spieler mal einen Monat ihren Account aussetzen. Blizzard wird das bestimmt merken (Finanziell). 
Aber der Hintergrund sollte sein, das Blizz dann genug Zeit hat um ihre Wartungsarbeiten zu verfeinern..

Gute Idee oder? Nur schwer umzusetzen bei der Menge an Spielern und die ohne nicht mehr können..


Liebe Grüße


----------



## ziwsii (21. Juli 2010)

Die schreiben nichtmal das es zu problemen kommt!!! Da steht noch immer 11:00!!!!???


----------



## MasterFox (21. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vrphLUWZv3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Abbendis (21. Juli 2010)

WWWWBBBBB


----------



## Anonymus299 (21. Juli 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> reee



wäbä


----------



## Moktheshock (21. Juli 2010)

Blauerwind schrieb:


> ja was den ? wc3 und d2 ist langsam auch öde... genau blizzard ist uns noch D3 schuldig und wo bleibt das ????



sie werfen uns ja nächste woche montag sc2 als lückenfüller hin^^ wobei sc2 haben sie 2003 glaub angekündigt^^ also die fans die drauf warten wissen was wartezeit is xD


----------



## Kournous (21. Juli 2010)

core1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...
> 
> Vielleicht sollten alle Wow-Spieler mal einen Monat ihren Account aussetzen. Blizzard wird das bestimmt merken (Finanziell).
> Aber der Hintergrund sollte sein, das Blizz dann genug Zeit hat um ihre Wartungsarbeiten zu verfeinern..
> ...




Du wirst nie alle Spieler unter einen Hut bekommen. Es sind zu 75% alles egoisten !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heydu (21. Juli 2010)

Gwendolynn schrieb:


> - ca. 500g-600g Nudeln kochen.
> - Pilze und etwas Knoblauch in etwas Öl anbraten (bei belieben etwas Speck dazu).
> - Sahne hinzufügen (etwa 2 Becher für 4 Personen).
> - Ein Päckchen Streichsahne hinzufügen.
> ...



Die FAUSTREGEL !


----------



## Mofuhh (21. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KDfWu7UYCZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ja, Mädels, das steigt im Moment in den VIVA charts auf! Checker der Vollstrecker!! DD


----------



## Blauerwind (21. Juli 2010)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Das macht Blizzard mit purer Absicht aus folgenden Gründen
> 
> - Auflage der Arbeitsargentur für Arbeit das die Ihre Kunden mal erreichen kann
> - Auflage der Bundesregierung und den örtlichen Gesundheitsämtern das die WoW Spieler mal an an sich und Ihre Wohnung / Ihr Zimmer denken
> ...



nein aber sie versprechen uns was und halten sich nicht dran und zocken gleichzeit noch unser geld ab ...


----------



## Heydu (21. Juli 2010)

*Eine Thermoskanne hält im Winter warm, und im Sommer kalt. Doch woher weiß sie, wann Sommer und wann Winter ist? *


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (21. Juli 2010)

Rico60 schrieb:


> so wenn die Server immernoch down sind muss ich wohl seit letzten Mittwoch mal wieder duschen gehen





Tu das .. Ich wollte es ja nich so sagen, aber es duftet hier unangenehm durch den Monitor durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (21. Juli 2010)

12:41 server off!!11eins olololololo
13 euro ogogogog zocken pull icc ogogog olololoo !1einself
acc löschen ololol rofl lol lol rofl zu casualfreundlich ololo
1337 olololo
ololo pala nerf bubble nerf fury nerf einself mage nerf dk buff olololo ogogogog healer schuld ololo rofl



Sorry aber irgendwie kann man keinen Mittwoch ohne so einen Post zeuende gehen lassen.
Edit: Nerf-Shout vergessen.


----------



## Tassilo72 (21. Juli 2010)

so ein bull shit! ich kann beruflich leider nur mittwochs morgens ab 8uhr bis um 18uhr spielen. danach bin ich weider beruflich im ausland bis nächsten mittwoch!
warum nicht mal die wartungsarbeiten auf nen anderen tag legen! zb. den freitag oder samstag!

so langsam reicht es mir mit den verlängerten wartungsarbeiten!


----------



## Abbendis (21. Juli 2010)

die idee wäre trotzdem gut dan würde blizz auch mal merken das die mehr von uns abhänig sind als wir von ihnen *hust


----------



## revilo84 (21. Juli 2010)

Meine Theorie ist das Blizzard Arbeitnehmer von Mc Donalds abwirbt, da dauert das nämlich auch immer solange!


----------



## progressivrockaa (21. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qI0AOwGGlKQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (21. Juli 2010)

Blauerwind schrieb:


> nein aber sie versprechen uns was und halten sich nicht dran und zocken gleichzeit noch unser geld ab ...




Skandal ! Du wirst um schätzungsweise 10 Cent beschissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Am besten gleich 110 anrufen und gleich Strafanzeige stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tzacharimus (21. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AN5YbfFszlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mal was zum lachen zwischendurch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (21. Juli 2010)

Blauerwind schrieb:


> nein aber sie versprechen uns was und halten sich nicht dran und zocken gleichzeit noch unser geld ab ...




Skandal ! Du wirst um schätzungsweise 10 Cent beschissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Am besten gleich 110 anrufen und gleich Strafanzeige stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reaktore (21. Juli 2010)

Was ist ein Furz?






Ein verzweifelter Versuch denArsch zum Sprechen zu bringen.


----------



## Blauerwind (21. Juli 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> sie werfen uns ja nächste woche montag sc2 als lückenfüller hin^^ wobei sc2 haben sie 2003 glaub angekündigt^^ also die fans die drauf warten wissen was wartezeit is xD



ich bin sicher sc2 hat ein schreib fehler auf der cd XD


----------



## Tzacharimus (21. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AN5YbfFszlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mal was zum lachen zwischendurch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mugdol (21. Juli 2010)

Kournous schrieb:


> Du wirst nie alle Spieler unter einen Hut bekommen. Es sind zu 75% alles egoisten !!!!!!!!!!!!




Egoisten? Vielleicht haben einfach die anderen ein eigenes Leben, wo es sie nicht stört das die Wartungsarbeiten länger gehen!!!!


----------



## Abbendis (21. Juli 2010)

0,01666666666666666666 cent	also wen dus so wilst 1-2 cent ^^


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (21. Juli 2010)

Blauerwind schrieb:


> nein aber sie versprechen uns was und halten sich nicht dran und zocken gleichzeit noch unser geld ab ...




Skandal ! Du wirst um schätzungsweise 10 Cent beschissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Am besten gleich 110 anrufen und gleich Strafanzeige stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tunifisch (21. Juli 2010)

core1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...
> 
> Vielleicht sollten alle Wow-Spieler mal einen Monat ihren Account aussetzen. Blizzard wird das bestimmt merken (Finanziell).
> Aber der Hintergrund sollte sein, das Blizz dann genug Zeit hat um ihre Wartungsarbeiten zu verfeinern..
> ...



Ja das macht Sinn -.-

besonders wegen, im schlimmsten fall, vier Tagen im Monat!



Ist genauso bescheuert, wie dass keiner mehr bei Aral tanken soll etc.


----------



## Abbendis (21. Juli 2010)

sry 40 cent


----------



## Abbendis (21. Juli 2010)

sry 40 cent falsch gerechnet


----------



## Reaktore (21. Juli 2010)

Arzt: "Gute Frau, Sie sind 92, Ihrneuer Freund 21, da kann jederSexualkontakt zum Tod führen!"Worauf die alte Dame meint:"Na ja, dann stirbt er halt!"


----------



## Outi (21. Juli 2010)

Ich liebe diesen Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Er ist immer so ... Erfrischend ^^


----------



## Anonymus299 (21. Juli 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> *Eine Thermoskanne hält im Winter warm, und im Sommer kalt. Doch woher weiß sie, wann Sommer und wann Winter ist? *



Garnicht...sie hält das was in ihr ist auf der Temperatur die es hat...auch im Sommer Sachen heiß aber das ist dämlich XD


----------



## Heydu (21. Juli 2010)

Hans: „In der Zeitung steht: Räuber beschenkt Bürger.“
Emil: „Interessant. Aber was ist eigentlich ein Geschenk?“
Hans : „Das ist eine gute Frage!“
Emil: „Ja. Und was ist ein Geschenk?“
Hans: „Ein Geschenk ist etwas, was ich mit meinem eigenen Geld kaufe und jemand anderem ohne Gegenleistung für immer übergebe.“
Emil: „Ich glaube, so einfach ist das nicht.“
Hans: „Warum?“
Emil: „Bei den sogenannten Steuergeschenken ist das genau umgekehrt.“
Hans: „Wieso? Das will ich jetzt genau wissen.“
Emil: „Wenn der Staat sogenannte Steuergeschenke macht, dann verschenkt er nichts.“
Hans: „Was heißt das?“
Emil: „Der Staat nimmt Dir lediglich etwas weniger von Deinem Geld weg. Er behauptet aber, das Geld, was er Dir weniger wegnimmt, sei ein Geschenk.“
Hans: „Das ist ja dreist. So gesehen wird aus einer etwas geringeren Beraubung eine Beschenkung.“
Emil: „Ja. Ich verstehe. Wenn mich ein Räuber überfällt und beraubt, mir aber das Geld für eine Fahrkarte mit der Staßenbahn beläßt, damit ich nach Hause fahren kann, hat er mich nach der Logik der Politik beschenkt.“


----------



## 3lb4r70 (21. Juli 2010)

Tassilo72 schrieb:


> so ein bull shit! ich kann beruflich leider nur mittwochs morgens ab 8uhr bis um 18uhr spielen. danach bin ich weider beruflich im ausland bis nächsten mittwoch!
> warum nicht mal die wartungsarbeiten auf nen anderen tag legen! zb. den freitag oder samstag!
> 
> so langsam reicht es mir mit den verlängerten wartungsarbeiten!



wenn es wirklich so is das du nur mittwochs spielst,dann würde ich lieber aufhören^^


----------



## Kardas100 (21. Juli 2010)

@ progressivrockaa

das ist der beste remix von dem lied, der ist sogar besser wie das original


----------



## Gwendolynn (21. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cXy6JHYa5Ks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXy6JHYa5Ks


----------



## Ordnung (21. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GkZFBmBYSM  !!!!!!!


----------



## Mathias01 (21. Juli 2010)

Hey Heute ist ja wieder mittwoch und wieder ist bis 11 uhr angeschrieben und wieder habn se schon fast 2 stunden verspätung das schon fast schlimmer alls die deutsche bahn


----------



## Blauerwind (21. Juli 2010)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Skandal ! Du wirst um schätzungsweise 10 Cent beschissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



52*10cent gibt 5.20 euro... 5 bis 11 sind 6 stunden 6 mal * 52 sind 312 h weniger zum zocken ... und was bekommen wir von blizz ein beschiessnes haustier das stinkt und kackt.....


----------



## Mathias01 (21. Juli 2010)

Hey Heute ist ja wieder mittwoch und wieder ist bis 11 uhr angeschrieben und wieder habn se schon fast 2 stunden verspätung das schon fast schlimmer alls die deutsche bahn


----------



## MasterFox (21. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RJlPEHL85Ig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (21. Juli 2010)

843 Besucher lesen dieses Thema xD

PS: SEMESTERFERIEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ahhhh...endlich wieder 24 Stunden am Tag, 7 Tage die Woche, 30 Tage pro Monat ZOCKEN!!!!!!!111elf ^^


----------



## Gonzo73 (21. Juli 2010)

Mathias01 schrieb:


> Hey Heute ist ja wieder mittwoch und wieder ist bis 11 uhr angeschrieben und wieder habn se schon fast 2 stunden verspätung das schon fast schlimmer alls die deutsche bahn




lalalalala...ich war noch nie so gerne im Geschäft wie heute XDDD


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuckyKiller (21. Juli 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> Hans: „In der Zeitung steht: Räuber beschenkt Bürger."
> Emil: „Interessant. Aber was ist eigentlich ein Geschenk?"
> Hans : „Das ist eine gute Frage!"
> Emil: „Ja. Und was ist ein Geschenk?"
> ...



XD rofl


----------



## Blauerwind (21. Juli 2010)

Blauerwind schrieb:


> 52*10cent gibt 5.20 euro... 5 bis 11 sind 6 stunden 6 mal * 52 sind 312 h weniger zum zocken ... und was bekommen wir von blizz ein beschiessnes haustier das stinkt und kackt.....



dann hab ich auch falsch gerechnet ^^ 52 *30cent = boha 15.6euro wenn das keine abzocke ist...


----------



## Gerbo (21. Juli 2010)

Also im Grunde finde ich die Wartungsarbeiten ja OK,

ein Wagen muß auch in die Werkstatt!!!Schlimmer würde ich es finden wenn es keine Wartungsarbeiten gäbe und die Server dann einfach zum Abend hin dicke Backen machen.

Auch diese paar Cent die mir so gesehen flöten gehen sind mir wumpe und wie es scheint auch genug Anderen, was nur wirklich zum brechen ist....ist die Situation das man nie aufgeklärt wird was wirklich war.

Dann sollen sie doch nen Hintern voll Fachchinesisch preis geben, vielleicht versteht dann auch nur 1/10 was anmach ist aber die anderen 9/10 haben zumindest das Gefühl das sie es versucht haben.

Man will doch nur eine Info!!! Naja wenn die Server jetzt gleich net wieder laufen werde ich ma wischen gehen...omg es ist soweit*g*


----------



## Heydu (21. Juli 2010)

Im Regierungsviertel wird eine gut gekleidete Frau von einem maskierten Mann überfallen und mit einer Pistole bedroht. Der Mann: "Überfall! Gib mir dein Geld und zwar zackig!"
Die Frau ist erschrocken und reagiert empört: "Das dürfen Sie nicht machen! Ich bin Bundestagsabgeordnete!"
"Wenn das so ist", antwortet der nun sichtlich verärgerte Mann, "dann gib mir mein Geld!"


----------



## Miný (21. Juli 2010)

*1034 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 295 Mitglieder, 739 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*


----------



## Gerbo (21. Juli 2010)

ok bin wischen^^


----------



## Heydu (21. Juli 2010)

Das kleine Mädchen

Ein Fremder wird im Flugzeug neben ein kleines Mädchen gesetzt. Der Fremde wendet sich ihr zu und sagt: "Wollen wir ein wenig miteinander plaudern? Ich habe gehört, dass Flüge schneller vorüber gehen, wenn man sich ein bisschen unterhält."
Das kleine Mädchen, welches soeben ein Buch geöffnet hat, schliesst es langsam und sagt zu dem Fremden: "Über was möchten Sie denn gerne reden?"
"Oh, ich weiss nicht", antwortet der Fremde. "Wie wär es über Atomstrom?"
"OK", sagt sie. "Das wäre ein interessantes Thema, aber erlauben Sie mir zuerst eine Frage: Ein Pferd, eine Kuh und ein Reh essen alle dasselbe Zeug, nämlich Gras. Aber das Reh scheidet kleine Kügelchen aus, die Kuh einen flachen Fladen und das Pferd produziert Klumpen getrocknetes Gras. Warum denken Sie, ist das so?"
Der Fremde denkt darüber nach und sagt: "Nun, ich habe keine Ahnung."
Darauf antwortet das kleine Mädchen: "Fühlen Sie sich wirklich kompetent, um mit mir über Atomstrom zu reden, wenn Sie nicht einmal über Scheisse Bescheid wissen?"


----------



## Vossy1980 (21. Juli 2010)

2 Maschinen Wäsche aufgehangen, gebügelt, abgewaschen, Badezimmer geputzt und und und ... Oh man ich wered noch zum Hausmann :-(


----------



## Gerbo (21. Juli 2010)

ok bin wischen^^


----------



## Tweika (21. Juli 2010)

Der sErver soll wieder on gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peddy3008 (21. Juli 2010)

himmel wieso jammertihr alle so? Blizzard macht nur seinen Job und ist im übrigen auch nicht dazu verpflichtet irgendjemandem hier zu sagen was und warum sie das machen.
Wartet die Zeit einfach ab und gut ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prophetus (21. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=On3etueeGIg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Samweisbilbo (21. Juli 2010)

Rechnet doch mal nach...theoretisch müsst ihr euch alle selbst verklagen statt Blizzard.
Das Jahr hat 365 Tage (Schaltjahr ausgenommen), dies durch 12 Monate ergibt 30,42 Tage mit denen wir jetzt rechnen.

Wir nehmen ebenfalls einmal 13 Euro als festen Monatsbetrag an.
Das heisst:
13.00 € / 30.42 Tage = *0,43 € pro Tag.
*Wer es noch genauer wissen mag:
Pro Stunde in der Ihr nicht spielen könnt verliert ihr also : 0.43€ /24h=*0,017 €* (= aufgerundet 2 Cent)
Jetzt könnt ihr nicht spielen im normalfall sagen wir von 03-11, an EINEM Tag in der Woche, was dementsprechend 8 Stunden sind, was dann (genau gerechnet) *14,2 *Cent sind.
Jetzt sind die Wartungsarbeiten nehmen wir mal an bis 20h verlängert, dementsprechend aus 8 Stunden=17 Stunden, macht somit *30,2* Cent.
Das ganze mal 4 Mitwoche im Monat = *1,21 €* , bzw. mit Pech mal 5 Mittwoche im Monat = *1,51€
*
Ihr schenkt Blizzard durch die Wartungsarbeiten also *1,51€

*Doch nun schlafen die Spieler auch mal!
Im Regelfall schläft ein Durchschnittsmensch 7,5 Stunden am Tag.
Dementsprechend 7,5 Stunden x 0,017€ = *12,75 *Cent pro Tag
Der Mensch schläft aber jeden Tag, somit 12,75 Cent x 30,42 Tage =* 3,878 €

Ihr verschenkt an Blizzard also 1,51 € durch die Wartungsarbeiten, aber 3,88€ durch euren Schlaf!!!

*Denkt lieber mal daran ;-)


----------



## Blauerwind (21. Juli 2010)

kommt wer ne runde cs 1.6 zocken ?


----------



## Isagroth (21. Juli 2010)

http://www.internets...dbeillegal.com/ <----- best clip ever!!!


----------



## Rumata (21. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=urNyg1ftMIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und bitte nich hauen falls schon einmal gepostet ! Aber das Lied und video dazu is super.

So many places we can go. Come on share a potion with me ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))


----------



## Gramgar (21. Juli 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> Das kleine Mädchen
> 
> Ein Fremder wird im Flugzeug neben ein kleines Mädchen gesetzt. Der Fremde wendet sich ihr zu und sagt: "Wollen wir ein wenig miteinander plaudern? Ich habe gehört, dass Flüge schneller vorüber gehen, wenn man sich ein bisschen unterhält."
> Das kleine Mädchen, welches soeben ein Buch geöffnet hat, schliesst es langsam und sagt zu dem Fremden: "Über was möchten Sie denn gerne reden?"
> ...




Den MUSS ich mir merken !!!!


----------



## Ahldohr (21. Juli 2010)

Samweisbilbo schrieb:


> Rechnet doch mal nach...theoretisch müsst ihr euch alle selbst verklagen statt Blizzard.
> Das Jahr hat 365 Tage (Schaltjahr ausgenommen), dies durch 12 Monate ergibt 30,42 Tage mit denen wir jetzt rechnen.
> 
> Wir nehmen ebenfalls einmal 13 Euro als festen Monatsbetrag an.
> ...




Wer schläft denn bitte?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hankbank (21. Juli 2010)

Gut recherchiert @ Samweisbilbo


----------



## axela (21. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkfa59h-nOg&playnext_from=TL&videos=SCsTigYSs94&feature=recentf


----------



## ShiiTsu (21. Juli 2010)

1000 leute on.. da habt ihrs..
blubb


----------



## Gregori (21. Juli 2010)

Samweisbilbo schrieb:


> *
> *Doch nun schlafen die Spieler auch mal!
> Im Regelfall schläft ein Durchschnittsmensch 7,5 Stunden am Tag.
> Dementsprechend 7,5 Stunden x 0,017€ = *12,75 *Cent pro Tag
> ...




Du denkst ein WoW Spieler schläft länger als 7,5 Stunden XD


----------



## Tassilo72 (21. Juli 2010)

Fritzchen steht vor einem riesigen regal mit teddybären, und hat sich ganz oben einen ausgesucht, und starrt dort hinauf!
kommt die verkäuferin und fragt:" soll ich dir einen runterholen?"
sagt fritzchen:" wenn ich dafür den teddy bekomme!"


----------



## Rico60 (21. Juli 2010)

man ich hätte länger schlafen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Peitho- (21. Juli 2010)

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Gute, lang ersehnte Neuigkeiten:* 
Die Realms sollten demnächst live geschaltet werden. 
Denkt daran, dass es beim Einloggen zu Verzögerungen kommen kann, wenn alle Spieler gleichzeitig versuchen sich einzuloggen. 

Danke für euer Verständnis und dass ihr den Beitrag größtenteils unversehrt gelassen habt! \o/[/font]


----------



## Revil01 (21. Juli 2010)

so die server werden gleich hochgefahren......


hab ich aus dem offiziellen forum


gruß


----------



## Freelancer (21. Juli 2010)

Domifolk schrieb:


> Wer in meinen Signaturen 3 Zusammenhänge findet bekommt nen Betakey xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nee aber sie ist viel zu groß für das Forum^^


----------



## Polxx (21. Juli 2010)

server online


----------



## Mozee (21. Juli 2010)

Ein paar Server sind wieder on


----------



## Blauerwind (21. Juli 2010)

FICKEN fast alle SERVER sind wieder ON aber meiner nicht zum kotzen ----------...____________________


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Juli 2010)

"Mammi, Mammi, darf ich die Schüssel auslecken? :-)"
"Nein, du benutzt die Spülung wie andere Kinder auch"


----------



## Ichmachdmg (21. Juli 2010)

server immernoch down ...


----------



## Stormel (21. Juli 2010)

Blackhand noch nicht so wie es aussieht ....


----------



## Tassilo72 (21. Juli 2010)

goil. nach den wartungsarbeiten dann jetzt der crash der login server!


----------



## Gregori (21. Juli 2010)

gogo Server sind on, aber die Log-In Server gleich down XD


----------



## timinatorxx (21. Juli 2010)

*1058 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 300 Mitglieder, 758 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*


----------



## Akanis (21. Juli 2010)

30% buff inccccccccc


----------



## ÐasÐingo777 (21. Juli 2010)

die fahren grad die server hoch, müssten gleich alle da sein


----------



## Gonzo73 (21. Juli 2010)

Vossy1980 schrieb:


> 2 Maschinen Wäsche aufgehangen, gebügelt, abgewaschen, Badezimmer geputzt und und und ... Oh man ich wered noch zum Hausmann :-(




Was ein Wartungstag doch aus manchen Menschen macht ist verblüffend...


----------



## Gatierf (21. Juli 2010)

mein server online wuhu aber kann net einloggen ...


----------



## Skley (21. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht erbarmt sich ja jemand mit uns armen Arbeitnehmern und schreibt wenn er on ist hier im Threat was die aktuelle Weekly ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coolster (21. Juli 2010)

Hier ein vid für harte kerle! http://www.omfg.to/watch/3466-die-landstrasse-entlang-cruisen/


----------



## Gatierf (21. Juli 2010)

sind weekly nicht auf jeden server unterschiedlich ??


----------



## baumthekaito (21. Juli 2010)

Noice log-in server down :O


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (21. Juli 2010)

dann ma schönen mittwoch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 BB


----------



## brion94 (21. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SR9rS9Q4--g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bagel90 (21. Juli 2010)

Mathias01 schrieb:


> Hey Heute ist ja wieder mittwoch und wieder ist bis 11 uhr angeschrieben und wieder habn se schon fast 2 stunden verspätung das schon fast schlimmer alls die deutsche bahn



Mh schlimmer?? Bei denen fällt die Klimanalage bestimmt net aus XD


----------



## Nudelfisch (21. Juli 2010)

yay ich kann mich auch nicht einloggen, steht solange verbindung wird aufgebaut bis ich gekickt werd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hankbank (21. Juli 2010)

Hmmm bei mir bleibts etwa 20 sec bei Verbindung wird aufgebaut hängen und dann krieg ich ne meldung das meine verbindung zum server unterbrochen wurden ist hat jemand dagegen irgendwas was hilft ?


----------



## IchbinArzt (21. Juli 2010)

Rumata schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




Jup wurde vorhin gepostet ^^ Mät aver nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mags ^^


----------



## Gatierf (21. Juli 2010)

LOGIN SERVER GEHN NICHT !! zum kotzen ey...


----------



## Cynda (21. Juli 2010)

Toll, mein server ist online, aber einloggen kann ich mich dennoch nicht ^^
*hihi* blizz verbockt heute ganz schön viel!


----------



## Outi (21. Juli 2010)

Ahldohr schrieb:


> Wer schläft denn bitte?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schlafen oO Was´n das fürn Quatsch xD


----------



## Gatierf (21. Juli 2010)

JETZ GEHN SIE !!


----------



## Gatierf (21. Juli 2010)

JETZ GEHN SIE !!


----------



## Seryma (21. Juli 2010)

Server wieder down...


----------



## Gerbo (21. Juli 2010)

Ok es tut sich was aber Gilneas ist noch net da


----------



## Ahrês (21. Juli 2010)

loginserver evtl down Oo?


----------



## skyllo (21. Juli 2010)

bald sind es 3000 seiten ^^


----------



## Selima (21. Juli 2010)

Yeeha bin drin!
Bis nä Wo also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miný (21. Juli 2010)

WOW GEHT !!! ALLE SERVER SIND ONLINE!!


----------



## wowoo (21. Juli 2010)

Gatierf schrieb:


> sind weekly nicht auf jeden server unterschiedlich ??



Ja


----------



## Cynda (21. Juli 2010)

Gatierf schrieb:


> JETZ GEHN SIE !!



jaaaaaaah endlich..
see u ingame- bye bye


----------



## Gonzo73 (21. Juli 2010)

Blauerwind schrieb:


> FICKEN fast alle SERVER sind wieder ON aber meiner nicht zum kotzen ----------...____________________




na, na...was ist den das für eine Ausdrucksweise !!??


----------



## Rico60 (21. Juli 2010)

jetz muss ich nurnoch warten bis guldan on is^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (21. Juli 2010)

jetzt hängen die login server

kann ja noch ne weile dauern bis alles wieder läuft...

naja ich werd mir jetzt chilli kochen

Ja ich bin verrückt bei 30 grad Kochend Heißes chilli essen aber die Mexikaner machen dass auch die futtern das zeug sogar mit Pisswarmen Tiquila bei 40 grad im schatten und schwitzen nicht....

viel spaß noch beim warten...


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (21. Juli 2010)

Outi schrieb:


> Schlafen oO Was´n das fürn Quatsch xD




Schlafen ist Kommerz ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (21. Juli 2010)

Miný schrieb:


> WOW GEHT !!! ALLE SERVER SIND ONLINE!!



mannoroth wie immer noch nicht.... -.-'


----------



## wowoo (21. Juli 2010)

Durotan geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (21. Juli 2010)

Gatierf schrieb:


> sind weekly nicht auf jeden server unterschiedlich ??



jope


----------



## Sèv! (21. Juli 2010)

Und wie jeden Mittwoch kommt Mannoroth ganz zum schluss online


----------



## Wowpirat (21. Juli 2010)

heute morgen um ca 8uhr bemerkt, dass mal wieder mittwoch ist, also habe ich die zeit genutzt: (die reihenfolge spielt dabei keine rolle)

- den müllberg um den pc herum weggeräumt
- die kaffeemaschine gereinigt
- die wohnung geputzt
- geld vom amt geholt
- telefonisches lebenszeichen bei meinen eltern abgegeben
- eingekauft
- die zeitungen der letzten sieben tage gelesen


10:59uhr dann die enttäuschung: server down! 15min lang versucht, einzuloggen. danach:

- zum duschen musste ich das wasser erst mal 2min vorlaufen lassen
- frische klamotten fand ich auch noch irgendwo
- briefkasten? werde demnächst einen briefkontainer beantragen
- baldrian besorgt
- und nun im forum
-
-

was könnte ich noch tun, wozu ich sonst keine zeit habe?
wäre auch dankbar für tipps, was sich kombinieren lässt, wegen der zeitersparnis.


----------



## Celissa (21. Juli 2010)

beim login steht bei mir des es verlängert wird als 11 uhr bin auf dem server antonidas weiss jemand wie lange verlängert?


----------



## laerning (21. Juli 2010)

Die ersten Server sind schon wieder on!


----------



## Seryma (21. Juli 2010)

Sèv! schrieb:


> Und wie jeden Mittwoch kommt Mannoroth ganz zum schluss online



wunderts dich?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Peitho- (21. Juli 2010)

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Die Realms sollten schrittweise verfügbar werden, also läuft im Moment alles nach Plan. Falls euer Realm noch nicht dabei ist, keine Panik - er dürfte in kurzer Zeit ebenfalls in der Realmliste erscheinen.[/font]


----------



## Snagard (21. Juli 2010)

-Peitho- schrieb:


> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Die Realms sollten schrittweise verfügbar werden, also läuft im Moment alles nach Plan. Falls euer Realm noch nicht dabei ist, keine Panik - er dürfte in kurzer Zeit ebenfalls in der Realmliste erscheinen.[/font]




XD also n gm kann man nich schlechter faken


----------



## Manitu2007 (21. Juli 2010)

Essen kochen kannste noch,

Pfandflaschen zusammen suchen 

Den Hund/Katze mal raus lassen

Den Hamserkäfig säubern

Das Wasser im Aquarium mal wechseln (von natur Aus ist Wasser Durchsichtig und NICHT grün!"


----------



## -Peitho- (21. Juli 2010)

witzbold das is aus dem wow forum mehr ned =) das is der dank dafür.... mimimi...


----------



## IchbinArzt (21. Juli 2010)

Server sind zurrück !!!


----------



## Sèv! (21. Juli 2010)

Seryma schrieb:


> wunderts dich?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Langsam wirklich nichtmehr^^


----------



## Seryma (21. Juli 2010)

Ja klar, Mannoroth kommt dann innerhalb von 2 jahren auch wieder on... iwann... evtl... -.-"


----------



## Sèv! (21. Juli 2010)

YES Mannoroth online !


----------



## Seryma (21. Juli 2010)

Soso, kaum motzt man, isser on! *yay*


----------



## Ordnung (21. Juli 2010)

jo ka fuck manno immer am schluss egal bei immer als letztes on


----------



## Sèv! (21. Juli 2010)

Gleich mal meinen Gildenleader ärgern gehen falls er on kommt!

Hab mit meinem Crap Rogue der 5-6 Tage 80 ist die Axt vom Gunship Hardmode die er SOO dringend braucht und die
NIE droppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gonzo73 (21. Juli 2010)

Hey, wenn sie jetzt schon wieder die Server hoch fahren sind sie schneller gewesen als letze Woche. Da waren sie bis 16 bzw 18 Uhr down. Oder war das vor 2 Wochen?


----------



## Manitu2007 (21. Juli 2010)

na toll und bei uns is weekly malygos mal wieder
und dass noch mit 5 chars....


----------



## Flowersun (21. Juli 2010)

Norgannon tuts auch wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und Juhu so wie fast jede Woche dürfen wir Naxx stürmen um det Ungeziefer zu tilgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c0mA (21. Juli 2010)

Und wöchentlich grüßt Ulduar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zumindest auf Nethersturm.


----------



## Skley (21. Juli 2010)

Mist, das die Weekly`s unterschiedlich sind wußte ich nicht :/

Mich würde Interessieren was auf Ulduar die Weekly ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nudelfisch (21. Juli 2010)

Norgannon ftw!
die 4. woche nun anub rekhan ja man!


----------



## Gonzo73 (21. Juli 2010)

Nudelfisch schrieb:


> Norgannon ftw!
> die 4. woche nun anub rekhan ja man!




Besser als wenn sie ICC den ersten Boss machen...


----------



## Blauerwind (21. Juli 2010)

top server da weekly gemeistert sehen uns in einer woche wieder wenn es wieder heisst server down....


----------



## Hosenschisser (21. Juli 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> na toll und bei uns is weekly malygos mal wieder
> und dass noch mit 5 chars....



Bei mir war bestimmt nen halbes Jahr nicht mehr Maly.

Find ich schade, einfach nur ein Boss, kein Trash davor, nur Boss umhauen und Marken/Gold einsacken.


----------



## mittagessen1 (23. Juli 2010)

gibt es eig. noch spielzeit wenn man (außerhalb von den wartungszeiten) nicht spielen kann aus performance/loginserver... etc. -gründen?

früher als ich gezockt habe gabs das öfters mal


----------



## Cold Play (23. Juli 2010)

nicht das ich wüsste. die zeiten an denen ich tage gut geschrieben bekommen habe liegen schon weit entfernt zurück.

übrigens... wieso ist der thread heute offen?


----------



## Toxxical (23. Juli 2010)

Leute, Heute ist nicht Mittwoch, das ist Fail.


----------



## Mindadar (28. Juli 2010)

heut ist aber mittwoch x,x


----------



## cazimir (28. Juli 2010)

heute kann kein mittwoch sein. es ist auch nicht nacht, wenn die sonne scheint.

(zumindestens nicht in deutschland)


----------



## Doofkatze (28. Juli 2010)

Heute sind keine Serverwartungen^^

Für all die, die immer genervt sind, wenn es mal 10 Minuten länger dauert, sollten die 6-8 Stunden Mehrzeit eigentlich Wiedergutmachung genug sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cazimir (28. Juli 2010)

Ich habs. Heute ist Dinnerstag. Das ist der Tag zwischen Dienstag und Donnerstag, der kein Mittwoch ist.


----------



## Mindadar (28. Juli 2010)

Wuhu ein paraleluniversum mit einem anderen tag <3


----------



## Fremder123 (28. Juli 2010)

cazimir schrieb:


> Ich habs. Heute ist Dinnerstag. Das ist der Tag zwischen Dienstag und Donnerstag, der kein Mittwoch ist.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (28. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen buffed forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (28. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Guten Morgen buffed forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


huhu Werko


----------



## WeRkO (28. Juli 2010)

Ahh, der mindadar ist auch schon wach, fleißig am Arbeiten nehme ich an? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wardamon (28. Juli 2010)

Dienstag... ich sein verwirrt......


----------



## Mindadar (28. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ahh, der mindadar ist auch schon wach, fleißig am Arbeiten nehme ich an?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ohja und wie...papiere von2006 durchgehen und in ne excell dabelle umtragen x.x


----------



## Resch (28. Juli 2010)

So ich hab erst mal epicneed auf Kaffee^^


----------



## Budyguard (28. Juli 2010)

Bin hier grad auf der Arbeit alles so langweilig heute keine Aufträge da etc.
Dann hol ich mir halt auchma nen Kaffee ^^


----------



## Aratos (28. Juli 2010)

Budyguard schrieb:


> Bin hier grad auf der Arbeit alles so langweilig heute keine Aufträge da etc.
> Dann hol ich mir halt auchma nen Kaffee ^^



Das werde ich jetzt auch mal machen. :-)


----------



## Budyguard (28. Juli 2010)

Aratos schrieb:


> Das werde ich jetzt auch mal machen. :-)



Dann lass ihn dir mal schmecken :-)


----------



## Shaila (4. August 2010)

Da waren sie offline.


----------



## Leikath (4. August 2010)

hehe frostwolf ist undownbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Brokulus (4. August 2010)

Wir raiden Nozdormu !


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

So morgen erstmal ^^


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

mist ned #1st ^^ naja egal


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

boa was mach ich so früh eig schon ><

wieso penn ich ned?!


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

naja schlaf brauch ich sowieso ned xD


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1akMrvr96PA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



taht made my day XD


----------



## Skald (4. August 2010)

Ist heute Mittwoch und dein Server ist down? Nein


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

doch FdS is offund die aldor auch


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

also meine server sind down also lieber nix sagen wenn man kp hat


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (4. August 2010)

Lucky was machst du hier? Versuchst du aus lauter langeweile das Forum zu Raiden??


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Lucky was machst du hier? Versuchst du aus lauter langeweile das Forum zu Raiden??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jop ^^

EDIT: aber bis jezt nur trash gefunden kein boss !^^ xD
EDIT2: und ned nur das forum XD ^^
EDIT3: ^^ und fb au xD


----------



## Krezton (4. August 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




xD das video ist geil


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (4. August 2010)

Krezton schrieb:


> xD das video ist geil



Das is absolut genial^^ Ich krieg mich nich mehr ein vor lachen


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

wieso sind nur sowenige im treath ><
naja liegt wohl daran dass nur solche low server wie meiner betroffen sind 
FdS , uvm. an die Macht !^^
EDIT: Also Realmpool : Sturmangriff / Charge an die Macht!


----------



## Acid_1 (4. August 2010)

Oder es ist einfach noch zu früh. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skald (4. August 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> also meine server sind down also lieber nix sagen wenn man kp hat




Blackhand ist Online also das selbe gilt für dich


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Oder es ist einfach noch zu früh.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo kann sein die pussys die schlafe brauchen immer ! tz tz tz !^^ xD


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Blackhand ist Online also das selbe gilt für dich



öhm ne FdS und so is no immer off
24h wartungen ><


----------



## Plüschbâr (4. August 2010)

Müsst ihr um die Zeit hier schon so rum schreien?^^


----------



## Skald (4. August 2010)

Ja das ist mir klar ich wollt vorhin nur sagen das der server auf dem ich spiele nicht off ist;>


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Ja das ist mir klar ich wollt vorhin nur sagen das der server auf dem ich spiele nicht off ist;>



naja schön für dich ><


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

Plüschbâr schrieb:


> Müsst ihr um die Zeit hier schon so rum schreien?^^



Ja ! müssen wir ! xD


----------



## Skald (4. August 2010)

Erstell dir doch solang nen char auf nem andren server oder sonstwas


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Erstell dir doch solang nen char auf nem andren server oder sonstwas



>< kb zu is nervtötend von 0 anfang zu müssen 
oder is hier wer auf nem chilligen rp server?
dann sagt welchen da knn ich dann wenigstens bischen fun haben


----------



## Plüschbâr (4. August 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> Ja ! müssen wir ! xD



*grummel**grummel* Entschuldige dich...du hast mich geweckt!^^


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

und bevor ichs vergess 
<----- sucht noch ne freundin ^^


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

Plüschbâr schrieb:


> *grummel**grummel* Entschuldige dich...du hast mich geweckt!^^



sorry >< ! ^^


----------



## Acid_1 (4. August 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> und bevor ichs vergess
> <----- sucht noch ne freundin ^^



Bist nicht der einzige. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Bist nicht der einzige.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



^^


----------



## Skald (4. August 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> >< kb zu is nervtötend von 0 anfang zu müssen
> oder is hier wer auf nem chilligen rp server?
> dann sagt welchen da knn ich dann wenigstens bischen fun haben




Jetzt RP server oder generell ? RP ka geh auf die Forscherliga und wenn nicht RP geh auf Blackrock oder Thrall aber bleib weg von Blackhand


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Jetzt RP server oder generell ? RP ka geh auf die Forscherliga und wenn nicht RP geh auf Blackrock oder Thrall aber bleib weg von Blackhand



^^ eig egal ob rp oder ned nur bei rp servern hab ich wenigstens noch was zum lachen und leute sind auch chilliger xD


----------



## Acid_1 (4. August 2010)

Es fängt an, sich hier ganz langsam zu füllen.


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Es fängt an, sich hier ganz langsam zu füllen.



HELL! JAYJ! ^^


----------



## Skald (4. August 2010)

Dann geh auf Frostwolf total nette leute und keine warteschlange wirklich


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Dann geh auf Frostwolf total nette leute und keine warteschlange wirklich



öhm das mit warteschlange is nen witz oder?


----------



## Acid_1 (4. August 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Dann geh auf Frostwolf total nette leute und keine warteschlange wirklich



Frostwolf und keine Warteschleife? Ist die Hölle denn schon zugefroren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

lol seid wann sind auf FW keine warteschlangen mehr ?!? xD

EDIT: aber kein bock auf nen pvp server eig ><


----------



## Skald (4. August 2010)

Ja das hab ich jetzt auch ernst gemeint ihr glaubt auch alles oder ?


----------



## Skald (4. August 2010)

Ja das hab ich jetzt auch ernst gemeint ihr glaubt auch alles oder ?


----------



## Acid_1 (4. August 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Ja das hab ich jetzt auch ernst gemeint ihr glaubt auch alles oder ?



Erst wenn die Hölle zufriert, gibt es auf Frostwolf keine Warteschlange. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Ja das hab ich jetzt auch ernst gemeint ihr glaubt auch alles oder ?



doppel post >< !^^


----------



## Acid_1 (4. August 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> doppel post >< !^^



Musst du grade sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Erst wenn die Hölle zufriert, gibt es auf Frostwolf keine Warteschlange.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



öhm lol ich komm problem los auf FW ^^


----------



## Skald (4. August 2010)

Für den doppelpost kann ich nichts:< btw dann geh auf ja geh auf Thrall


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Musst du grade sagen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja ich spam hier nur den treath mit sinnfreiem zeug voll aber doppel posten tu ich ned xD


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Für den doppelpost kann ich nichts:< btw dann geh auf ja geh auf Thrall



ach ne ich lass lieber mal auf irnen server zu gehn btw ich mach jezt einfach nen rnd auswahlt von den rp servern wo on sin ^^


----------



## Acid_1 (4. August 2010)

Wow, es stimmt ja wirklich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, bald taut sie ja wieder auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plüschbâr (4. August 2010)

Das ist auch alles was du kannst Lucky!!


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

hm... so ihr entscheidet jezt für mcih 

Forscherliga
Die Silberne Hand
Die ewige Wacht
Zirkel des Cenarius


welchen soll ich gehn?? xD

und alli oder horde? wobei lieber alli 
und ja ich bin nen verkapter alli


----------



## Acid_1 (4. August 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> ach ne ich lass lieber mal auf irnen server zu gehn btw *ich mach jezt einfach nen rnd auswahlt von den rp servern wo on sin *^^



7 sind nicht sehr grade viele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

Plüschbâr schrieb:


> Das ist auch alles was du kannst Lucky!!



ne ned nur dass auch rogue spielen ^^


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> 7 sind nicht sehr grade viele.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



öhm 7 ich seh nur 4


----------



## Acid_1 (4. August 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> hm... so ihr entscheidet jezt für mcih
> 
> Forscherliga
> Die Silberne Hand
> ...



Ich wäre für die ewige Wacht.

RvD, Todeswache und Der Mithrilorden sind auch on


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Ich wäre für die ewige Wacht



why kennst du da wen?


----------



## Acid_1 (4. August 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> why kennst du da wen?



Nö, aber den Namen find ich gut.^^


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Ich wäre für die ewige Wacht.
> 
> RvD, Todeswache und Der Mithrilorden sind auch on



aso hab ich ned gesehn dass die au no on sin ><! ^^


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Nö, aber den Namen find ich gut.^^



aso xD


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

aja eben gesehn rat von dalaran is au on also 8 ^^


----------



## Acid_1 (4. August 2010)

Sooo, ich muss dann auch erstmal weg.
Frohes spammen noch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Sooo, ich muss dann auch erstmal weg.
> Frohes spammen noch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja hf egal wo du bist , und wenns arbeit is übsteh se gut xD ^^


----------



## Michithekiller (4. August 2010)

wrathbringer is down :-/


----------



## pixeljedi (4. August 2010)

Moin @all

*gähn* is schon kaffee am start?

is heut spielfrei oder guck ich mal nach meinen twinks die noch auf anderen servern rumgammeln?^^
die kesselkinder haben heut nämlich frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

mir is so langweilig ><

was soll cih bitte machen?


----------



## Skuffel (4. August 2010)

Guten Morgen ihrs,

Gibts schon Pläne welcher Server überfallen werden soll?

Oder sind alle noch im Bett?


Achja, kennt wer ein Addon das Leute mit lvl 1 die einen anschreiben, automatisch ignoriert.

Die Goldspammer und Account Hacker und Beta Tester gehen mir auf die Nerven.


..afk Kaffee kochen


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

Skuffel schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ihrs,
> 
> Gibts schon Pläne welcher Server überfallen werden soll?
> 
> ...



öhm ne glaub gibt ned so n addon


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (4. August 2010)

Skuffel schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ihrs,
> 
> Gibts schon Pläne welcher Server überfallen werden soll?
> 
> ...



Jop gibts. BadBoy z.B. ist extrem zuverlässig oder Spam me not is auch gut. Need sowas mal für das Forum hier^^ Troll ignore oder so^^


----------



## Ordum (4. August 2010)

Wartungsarbeiten werden bis zum 08.08.2010 / 23:59 Uhr verlängert....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (4. August 2010)

Ordum schrieb:


> Wartungsarbeiten werden bis zum 08.08.2010 / 23:59 Uhr verlängert....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wundern würds mich ja nicht^^


----------



## maxpower22 (4. August 2010)

super jetz will ich nach nem jahr malwieder spielen und jetz ist blutkessel 24 stunden down -.- 
extra freigenommen für diesen besonderen tag xD


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

maxpower22 schrieb:


> super jetz will ich nach nem jahr malwieder spielen und jetz ist blutkessel 24 stunden down -.-
> extra freigenommen für diesen besonderen tag xD



haha !^^


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

ich glaub meine f5 taste geht gleich kaputt xD


----------



## Lúmea (4. August 2010)

Morgen zusammen und morgen Lucky 

*kaffee hinstell und ins Brötchen beiss*

Man merkt garnicht das du langeweile hast XD

Aldor ist auch down und ich werde den tag mal gemütlich angehen. Muss eh meinen Pc neu aufsetzen und dann mal sehen was ich mache^^


----------



## Aratos (4. August 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> ich glaub meine f5 taste geht gleich kaputt xD



hehe...genau hier in dem Thread hatte ich meine schon mal gehimmelt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

Lúmea schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen und morgen Lucky
> 
> *kaffee hinstell und ins Brötchen beiss*
> 
> ...



naja wenn man das ned merken wür würd ich mir shcon sorgen mache xD

und hf beim pc neu aufsetzen ^^ und wichtige sachen ned vergessen zu sichern fals du kmplett neu aufsetzt ^^


----------



## Lúmea (4. August 2010)

Jap muss ich leider machen und die Wichtigen sachen(wie wow) sind schon auf der Externen festplatte gesichert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ich eine lust dazu aber naja ich nutz es halt aus dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich schon net zocken kann ^^


----------



## Miâgi (4. August 2010)

Nur gut, das ich meinen freien Tag verschieben konnte xD


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

ich vermiss die tage wo hier so voll war dass es so derbst gelagt hat dass man nicht mehr gescheit posten konnt xD ^^


----------



## Lúmea (4. August 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> ich vermiss die tage wo hier so voll war dass es so derbst gelagt hat dass man nicht mehr gescheit posten konnt xD ^^



Oh man lucky *weglach* die kommen wieder glaub mir spätestens wenn cata raus kommt und wieder alle schreien ich komm net rein oder mein Patch wird nicht geladen usw. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (4. August 2010)

Ich nicht.


----------



## Daddelprinz (4. August 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> naja wenn man das ned merken wür würd ich mir shcon sorgen mache xD
> 
> und hf beim pc neu aufsetzen ^^ und wichtige sachen ned vergessen zu sichern fals du kmplett neu aufsetzt ^^



Bevor Du in den Kommis die Klappe aufreißt, von wegen Schurken würden eh den meisten dmg raushauen, würde ich mich lieber erst mal vernünftig sockeln und den Kombat skill nochmal überdenken. Meucheln hast Du schön ala PC Games MMORE geskillt. Gratulation. 
Deine 2v2 und 3v3 Rating ist ja umwerfend DU KILLER KID! LOL


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (4. August 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> ich vermiss die tage wo hier so voll war dass es so derbst gelagt hat dass man nicht mehr gescheit posten konnt xD ^^



Das kommt^^ Keine Sorge. Wie Lumea schon sagt: Spätestens mit Cata is hier wieder High Life^^ dann gehen die ganzen kleinen / Großen Problemchen wieder los^^ Dann erstellen sie wieder 1000 Freds hier statt einmal die suche bzw. google zu benutzen^^ Dann wünscht du dir den heutigen morgen zurück^^


----------



## maxpower22 (4. August 2010)

hier gegen die langeweile
LANGÖWEILE


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

Lúmea schrieb:


> Oh man lucky *weglach* die kommen wieder glaub mir spätestens wenn cata raus kommt und wieder alle schreien ich komm net rein oder mein Patch wird nicht geladen usw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jo freu mich schon druff xD


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (4. August 2010)

Daddelprinz schrieb:


> Bevor Du in den Kommis die Klappe aufreißt, von wegen Schurken würden eh den meisten dmg raushauen, würde ich mich lieber erst mal vernünftig sockeln und den Kombat skill nochmal überdenken. Meucheln hast Du schön ala PC Games MMORE geskillt. Gratulation.
> Deine 2v2 und 3v3 Rating ist ja umwerfend DU KILLER KID! LOL



Huch... Was ist mit dir denn los?


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

Daddelprinz schrieb:


> Bevor Du in den Kommis die Klappe aufreißt, von wegen Schurken würden eh den meisten dmg raushauen, würde ich mich lieber erst mal vernünftig sockeln und den Kombat skill nochmal überdenken. Meucheln hast Du schön ala PC Games MMORE geskillt. Gratulation.
> Deine 2v2 und 3v3 Rating ist ja umwerfend DU KILLER KID! LOL



alta chill mal 

langeweile ftw xD ^^


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Das kommt^^ Keine Sorge. Wie Lumea schon sagt: Spätestens mit Cata is hier wieder High Life^^ dann gehen die ganzen kleinen / Großen Problemchen wieder los^^ Dann erstellen sie wieder 1000 Freds hier statt einmal die suche bzw. google zu benutzen^^ Dann wünscht du dir den heutigen morgen zurück^^



naja den morgen ned weil mein server is ja down xD ^^


----------



## Lúmea (4. August 2010)

Daddelprinz schrieb:


> Bevor Du in den Kommis die Klappe aufreißt, von wegen Schurken würden eh den meisten dmg raushauen, würde ich mich lieber erst mal vernünftig sockeln und den Kombat skill nochmal überdenken. Meucheln hast Du schön ala PC Games MMORE geskillt. Gratulation.
> Deine 2v2 und 3v3 Rating ist ja umwerfend DU KILLER KID! LOL



Öhm was hat das mit dem Pc neu aufsetzen zu tun und langeweile haben? 

*kopfschüttel* naja egal


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

Daddelprinz schrieb:


> Bevor Du in den Kommis die Klappe aufreißt, von wegen Schurken würden eh den meisten dmg raushauen, würde ich mich lieber erst mal vernünftig sockeln und den Kombat skill nochmal überdenken. Meucheln hast Du schön ala PC Games MMORE geskillt. Gratulation.
> Deine 2v2 und 3v3 Rating ist ja umwerfend DU KILLER KID! LOL



hm.... die arena teams sind ned meine xD ich mach kein PvP


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (4. August 2010)

Daddelprinz schrieb:


> Bevor Du in den Kommis die Klappe aufreißt, von wegen Schurken würden eh den meisten dmg raushauen, würde ich mich lieber erst mal vernünftig sockeln und den Kombat skill nochmal überdenken. Meucheln hast Du schön ala PC Games MMORE geskillt. Gratulation.
> Deine 2v2 und 3v3 Rating ist ja umwerfend DU KILLER KID! LOL



Da is einfach wer frustriert das sein Server nicht online ist^^


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Da is einfach wer frustriert das sein Server nicht online ist^^



jo kommt mir auch so vor xD ^^


----------



## Lúmea (4. August 2010)

Das scheint mir auch so aber mich stört das wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erstens hab ich nachher zutun und zweitens kann ich wieder mal mein RL pflegen ^^ Aber solche leute solls ja auch geben die dann total frustiert sind wenn die Server Down sind...


----------



## Ahramanyu (4. August 2010)

Lúmea schrieb:


> Aber solche leute solls ja auch geben die dann total frustiert sind wenn die Server Down sind...


Dazu kannst du die Moderatoren zählen. Weniger Server online -> Mehr Spammer in den Foren -> Mehr Probleme beim Bearbeiten des Spams der Spammer in den Foren


----------



## Lúmea (4. August 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Dazu kannst du die Moderatoren zählen. Weniger Server online -> Mehr Spammer in den Foren -> Mehr Probleme beim Bearbeiten des Spams der Spammer in den Foren



Das glaub ich gerne das ihr dann richtig stress habt als Moderatoren mit den Spammern und soweiter. Aber es ist ja nicht lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ausser wenn Blizz auf die witzige idee kommt die Wartungsarbeiten zu verlängern, was wir alle natürlich nicht hoffen.


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

ach ich red ja nur müll vor mich her ich mach nix schlimmes xD ^^


----------



## Lúmea (4. August 2010)

Lucky das klingt für mich wie " Ich tue ja nichts ich will doch nur SPIELEN!!!!" XD


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

lol ^^


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

naja bischen stimmts ja eh ich mach nix will nur wieder wow zocken ^^


----------



## Michithekiller (4. August 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Dazu kannst du die Moderatoren zählen. Weniger Server online -> Mehr Spammer in den Foren -> Mehr Probleme beim Bearbeiten des Spams der Spammer in den Foren



Naja nur weil ihr mal ein bissi arbeiten müsst ,könnt froh drüber sein sonst würde man euch nicht brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowz124 (4. August 2010)

nicht mehr spielen?


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

naja is doch nur max. 1 mal die woche oder ?


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

wowz124 schrieb:


> nicht mehr spielen?



wie meinst du das ??


----------



## wowz124 (4. August 2010)

sorry etwas unpassend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

naja egal cih hau mich halt mal bischen hin vll fällt mir dann was ein was ich auser wow oder überhaubt pc machen kann


----------



## Lúmea (4. August 2010)

Kaum ist Lucky weg ist der thread wieder mal still XD *arbeitet weiter am PC*


----------



## Aniversy (4. August 2010)

hast recht jetz is mir auch langweilig...

die ganze zeit konnte man schön mit lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lúmea (4. August 2010)

^^ glaub ich dir gerne ich bin auch immer wieder mal am rein schauen ob sich was getan hat aber nichts der gleichen naja mal sehen wann wieder was rein kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aniversy (4. August 2010)

und da kommt dazu das der real auf dem ich spiele garnicht down is ~_~

ich sitze nur auf arbeit fest xD


----------



## Lúmea (4. August 2010)

Autsch das ist dann übel. Wie lange musst du arbeiten? Ich könnte zwar auch ausweichen aber ich hab irgendwie kein bock zu gamen gerade ich mach lieber mein Pc wieder mal platt und dann neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helgesen (4. August 2010)

ja ist denn schon wieder mittwoch


----------



## Dominau (4. August 2010)

Uff schon wieder Mittwoch?
Bin mal Kaffee holen. Soll ich jemandem was mit bringen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jemira (4. August 2010)

ja mir, sehr viel kaffe, mein server ist heute den ganzen tag down, schade da wir mittwochs immer raidtag haben und montag endlich lk gelegt haben :-)


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (4. August 2010)

Jemira schrieb:


> ja mir, sehr viel kaffe, mein server ist heute den ganzen tag down, schade da wir mittwochs immer raidtag haben und montag endlich lk gelegt haben :-)



Na dann mal GZ zu dem Erfolg / Titel nachträglich^^


----------



## Jemira (4. August 2010)

danke :-) haben lange genug an dem gewipt, dann letzten mittwoch id nicht verlängert und 11/12 ohne wipe gschafft, montag dann lag arthie im ersten versuch (glaubs immer noch nicht^^).


----------



## Nerevar88 (4. August 2010)

Das ist der längste Thread aller Zeiten oO
Verdammt seien alle Mittwochs^^


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (4. August 2010)

Jemira schrieb:


> danke :-) haben lange genug an dem gewipt, dann letzten mittwoch id nicht verlängert und 11/12 ohne wipe gschafft, montag dann lag arthie im ersten versuch (glaubs immer noch nicht^^).



10 oder 25er?


----------



## Lúmea (4. August 2010)

Auch von mir ein Dickes GZ!! ich hab ihn auch gestern mit meiner Jägerin endlich legen dürfen was war das ein geiles gefühl wie der im dreck lag XD. Nu kommen die Hardmodes dran und meine Druidin muss ihn auch noch im Staub liegen sehen. ^^


----------



## Jemira (4. August 2010)

10er ist ne kleine gilde.
@lúma dir auch dickes GZ ist trotz aller unkenrufe und 30% buff etwas besonderes :-)
ps wozu man den mittwochthread alles missbrauchen kann ^^


----------



## Lúmea (4. August 2010)

Das seh ich auch so zwar ist der 30% buff wirklich bescheiden aber dennoch bin ich stolz drauf den LK gelegt zu haben ^^ Wir waren auch im 10er drinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist schon was besonderes den zu legen finde ich.


So ich meld mich mal ab ich muss meine Festplatte jetzt endlich plätten ^^


----------



## GunSchot (4. August 2010)

AHHHHH heute ist sehr langer Mittwoch für mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis 23:59 Uhr ist mein Realm noch down.

Na dann geh ich mir mal die Beine vertreten und räum ein bisschen auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (4. August 2010)

Nerevar88 schrieb:


> Das ist der längste Thread aller Zeiten oO
> Verdammt seien alle Mittwochs^^



http://www.buffed.de...achtschwaermer/

der thread is länger :/

*jemira viiieeeel kaffee geb*


----------



## Famenio (4. August 2010)

Also als Todeswache "angeblich" 24h down sein sollte, war er um knapp 18:00 wieder online und man konnte wieder rein.
Naja zumindest ein Teil konnte rein, gleich nachdem der Server wieder online war, denn es war so ein großer Ansturm, 
dass die Log In Server nach knapp 10 min wieder down waren.


----------



## Jemira (4. August 2010)

@dominau danke :-) wer mich auch vom thread "abmelden" und mich in die mittagspause verabschieden.


----------



## Philine (4. August 2010)

Mittagspause ist was feines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn man sowas mal hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zooza (4. August 2010)

Na super, letzter Ferientag vorm ABI-Jahr und mein Server ist dran :-D... Naja hab ich wenigstens mal Zeit mein Zimmer richtig gründlich aufzuräumen

mfg
Toni


----------



## Aniversy (4. August 2010)

so ich meld mich wieder an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



war grad speißen und hab mir etwas länger zeit gelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zu deiner frage Lumi, muss bis ungefähr 16.30 kann aber auch länger werden^^


----------



## nemø (4. August 2010)

Wie besieg ich beim Muloc-RPG den Kobold-mage ? ich kriegs nicht hin, der castet heal wie n freak und verliert kein mana


----------



## Numbe (4. August 2010)

@ Zooza, Niedersachsen hum? ^-^

Warum muss es heute regnen? T_T


----------



## Manitu2007 (4. August 2010)

Guten Morgen an alle die nicht Spielen können (mich eingeschlossen)

Ist mal ganz schön nen tag ohne WoW und so ^^

mfg


----------



## Zooza (4. August 2010)

Numbe schrieb:


> @ Zooza, Niedersachsen hum? ^-^
> 
> Warum muss es heute regnen? T_T



Richtig!

Naja also bei uns gehts vom Wetter her, aber ins Freibad würde ich trotzdem nicht wollen :-D


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

REEH! xD


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

hab ihr mich vermisst?^^


----------



## Heydu (4. August 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> hab ihr mich vermisst?^^



ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die haben sicher mich vermisst!
hi leuts! wieder hier am rumgammeln? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrBlaki (4. August 2010)

Euch beide hat keiner vermisst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur die Server die down sind werden vermisst ^^


----------



## Heydu (4. August 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Euch beide hat keiner vermisst!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ts! Jetzt gibts Aggro-Gnom! Als Auflauf xD!

Deinen server werden wir aufessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ts! Jetzt gibts Aggro-Gnom! Als Auflauf xD!
> ...



JAAA! da mach ich dann mit xD


----------



## Zentic (4. August 2010)

langweilig...
Hat einer ein Mini Game Parat?


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

hat eig iwer nen rl der hier was postet ?
also ich ned


----------



## Heydu (4. August 2010)

Zentic schrieb:


> langweilig...
> Hat einer ein Mini Game Parat?



mini game?
zuerst hab ich Mimi Game gelesen...

hätte sowas:



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gUeeIjyI7QQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zentic (4. August 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> hat eig iwer nen rl der hier was postet ?
> also ich ned



rl kann man das essen?


----------



## Zentic (4. August 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> mini game?
> zuerst hab ich Mimi Game gelesen...



Ähh jaa okay..
fail troll is fail :O


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> mini game?
> zuerst hab ich Mimi Game gelesen...
> 
> hätte sowas:
> ...



ROFL


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

Zentic schrieb:


> Ähh jaa okay..
> fail troll is fail :O



lol ich und troll?!?

leb ich in der falschen welt?

EDIT: ich red nur scheisse vor mir her


----------



## Zentic (4. August 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> lol ich und troll?!?
> 
> leb ich in der falschen welt?
> 
> EDIT: ich red nur scheisse vor mir her



Das ging an Heydu für das veraltete "mimimi" Video.


----------



## LuckyKiller (4. August 2010)

Zentic schrieb:


> Das ging an Heydu für das veraltete "mimimi" Video.



aso >< ^^

EDIT: veraltet kanns sein nur is trzdm wizig xD


----------



## Lhunaia (4. August 2010)

Heydu schrieb:


> mini game?
> zuerst hab ich Mimi Game gelesen...
> 
> hätte sowas....



SUUUUUUPER!!!!
Solche Mimimis liebe ich :-))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Falwas (4. August 2010)

Ich will sterben, 24h Serverdown, ich will sterben.


----------



## IIIFireIII (4. August 2010)

Falwas schrieb:


> Ich will sterben, 24h Serverdown, ich will sterben.



Also mein Server (Ambossar) ist wieder on, obwohl es ja 24 Stunden sein sollten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eryas (4. August 2010)

Juhu... Server sind wieder online, dachte ich mir und *schwupps* hats die server gecrasht oder was auch immer...
(waren erst online aber man konnte die chars net abrufen und dann sind die ganz aus der serverliste verschwunden)

mfg
Eryas


----------



## Heydu (4. August 2010)

LuckyKiller schrieb:


> hat eig iwer nen rl der hier was postet ?
> also ich ned



rl?
Roll Links?
Ruf Linda?
Rennendes Lolita?


----------



## Zooza (4. August 2010)

Server werden hochgefahren! Sind gerade aus Serverliste verschwunden. :-)


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (5. August 2010)

Alle Server von gestern sind schonwieder down -.-
Why?


----------



## Shaila (5. August 2010)

Ulduar nach plötzlicher Meldung plötzlich offline, weiss jemand Genaueres ?


----------



## KodiakderBär (5. August 2010)

lordaeron hats auch erwicht


----------



## Capparc (5. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ulduar nach plötzlicher Meldung plötzlich offline, weiss jemand Genaueres ?



Du hast wenigstens eine Meldung bekommen. Mich hat es einfach rausgeschmissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (5. August 2010)

Also ich bin jetzt wirklich ein bisschen geschockt. Seit Anderthalb Jahren spielte ich kein WoW mehr.
Letzte Woche, durch Berichte über das nächste Addon, haben wir doch unsere Accounts wieder aktiviert.
Und jetzt?
Am ersten Abend Lags und Leaks, Disconnects.
Ok, gestern war Mittwoch.
Heute wieder Neustart der Server...
Habe ich Pech gehabt, oder ist das wirklich schlimmer geworden?
Hat das was mit dem kommenden Addon zu tun?

btw, das neue Design von Buffed ist auch mehr als gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Warum nicht die Forensoftware benutzen, die sich schon tausendfach bewährt hat?


----------



## Shaila (5. August 2010)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Also ich bin jetzt wirklich ein bisschen geschockt. Seit Anderthalb Jahren spielte ich kein WoW mehr.
> Letzte Woche, durch Berichte über das nächste Addon, haben wir doch unsere Accounts wieder aktiviert.
> Und jetzt?
> Am ersten Abend Lags und Leaks, Disconnects.
> ...



Ist nicht immer so, seit langer Zeit wie ich finde. Ein Gm bestätigte mir, dass es sich um einen technischen Fehler handelt.


----------



## theduke666 (6. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ist nicht immer so, seit langer Zeit wie ich finde. Ein Gm bestätigte mir, dass es sich um einen technischen Fehler handelt.


Na, dann bin ich ja erstmal beruhigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nvs (11. August 2010)

Wann ist Mal'Ganis endlich wieder on?

Ich RASTE hier aus man!


----------



## Fremder123 (11. August 2010)

Nvs schrieb:


> Wann ist Mal'Ganis endlich wieder on?
> 
> Ich RASTE hier aus man!


Ruhig Blut... gibt ja wohl Schlimmeres im Leben. oO Todeswache war gar nicht off, konnt heut vor Arbeit noch fix Markendaily machen. Sehr nett, vielen Dank Blizz.^^


----------



## Sezulad (18. August 2010)

Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (18. August 2010)

Also nach all den Jahren WoW, nervt es mich, warum auch immer, heute zum ersten Mal dass Mittwochs die Server down sind. Sehr komisch....


----------



## Philine (18. August 2010)

Guten Morgen

*Kaffee, Brötchen und alles was dazu gehört in die Mitte stellt *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilentJay (18. August 2010)

wooohoo, Mittwoch, Server down, kommt es mir nur so vor oder ist das letzte mal bereits Jahre her? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinwerichbin (18. August 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> *Kaffee, Brötchen und alles was dazu gehört in die Mitte stellt *
> 
> ...



Brötchen grabsch und zur Arbeit geht.

Von mir aus könnten jeden Morgen die Server down sein, ausser am WE. so bis 16 Uhr wäre nicht schlecht :-)


----------



## Landray (18. August 2010)

ichbinwerichbin schrieb:


> Brötchen grabsch und zur Arbeit geht.
> 
> Von mir aus könnten jeden Morgen die Server down sein, ausser am WE. so bis 16 Uhr wäre nicht schlecht :-)



Jeden morgen? bitte Erst ab 9Uhr, beim kaffeetrinken gibts nichts besseres als ein bißchen zu zocken. Das strengt das Gehirn noch nicht ganz so schlimm an und man kann wunderbar laaaaaangsam wach werden^^


----------



## Lacrimea (18. August 2010)

nur noch ne halbe Stunde dann machen die Supermärkte hier auf juhu neue Cola


----------



## Schaitan (18. August 2010)

Nur gut, dass bei uns die Läden schon um 7 Uhr öffnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (18. August 2010)

Lacrimea schrieb:


> nur noch ne halbe Stunde dann machen die Supermärkte hier auf juhu neue Cola



3 minuten noch dann hat aldi auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber irgendwie hatte ich hier auf arbeit noch ne cola stehen die neu war o.O


----------



## Cyringsoul (18. August 2010)

Guten Morrggäähhnnn,

*Brötchen mit Nutella schnapp ... Kaffee einschenk... leises "Danke" vor mich hinschmatz*

ähm .. ja .. Mittwoch .. ich muß eh gleich bis halb eins arbeiten *herzhaft weitergähnt*

GreeTzz


----------



## Mindadar (18. August 2010)

Arbeit is auch nich spannender als zuhaus...*erfahrungsbericht schreiben kann*


----------



## Cyringsoul (18. August 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Arbeit is auch nich spannender als zuhaus...*erfahrungsbericht schreiben kann*



japp .. Arbeit ist wirklich nicht spannend .. seit mein Chef ausm Urlaub zurück ist, hat sich WoW zocken mal wieder erledigt ... 

ich finde, das grenzt fast an Mobbing!!!

GreetZz


----------



## Philine (18. August 2010)

So der Große ist in der Schule die Kleine vergnügt sich mit kelloggs 

hmm .... was mach ich den jetzt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mist die Wäsche muss gemacht werden will jemand herkommen und helfen ?


----------



## Cyringsoul (18. August 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> mist die Wäsche muss gemacht werden will jemand herkommen und helfen ?



Ok .. lass uns tauschen .. 

ich mach dir gerne deine komplette Wäsche und du hörst dir dafür auf meiner Arbeit das Selbstbeweihräucherungsgesülze meines Chefes an ..

und keine Panik .. punkt halb eins ist der Spuk dann vorbei.

OK?


----------



## Philine (18. August 2010)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> Ok .. lass uns tauschen ..
> ich mach dir gerne deine komplette Wäsche und du hörst dir dafür auf meiner Arbeit das Selbstbeweihräucherungsgesülze meines Chefes an ..
> OK?



irgendwie ist mir meine Wäsche da lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyringsoul (18. August 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> irgendwie ist mir meine Wäsche da lieber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mist .. mir doch auch .. 

naja, nen Versuch war es wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




GreetZz


----------



## Taksoa (18. August 2010)

Mooorjen Leuts. *Sich ein Nutella Brötchen nimmt*

Hachja, ich werd nun gemütlich wach, surf bissl im Inet und dann gehts zur Freundin *schmatz*

Philine ich übernehm in der Zeit deine Wäsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## laerning (18. August 2010)

Yay Mittwoch.... Jetzt kann ich mal mein "Sturmgrimm"-Buch weiterlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und mitm iPad im Bett im Internet surfen hat was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG laerning


----------



## Bodog (18. August 2010)

Morgen,

*Frühstück bereitstell*

Darf heute Hunde-sitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehr gute Beschäftigung nebenbei.


----------



## Moktheshock (18. August 2010)

laerning schrieb:


> Yay Mittwoch.... Jetzt kann ich mal mein "Sturmgrimm"-Buch weiterlesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mit wattebällchen bewerf* das ja so unfair ich muss bei dem sauwetter nun raus :-(


----------



## Taksoa (18. August 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> mit wattebällchen bewerf* das ja so unfair ich muss bei dem sauwetter nun raus :-(



Heul ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich au gleich...naja um 12 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (18. August 2010)

so Wäsche ist fast wech ging schneller als ich gedacht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was mach ich denn dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (18. August 2010)

Guten Morgen,

*paar croissants hinstell*


----------



## laerning (18. August 2010)

Ferien ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eXor.de (18. August 2010)

/push 

Und einen guten Morgen wünsche ich allerseits.


----------



## Taksoa (18. August 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> so Wäsche ist fast wech ging schneller als ich gedacht habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich wollt se doch für dich übernehmen :O


----------



## Philine (18. August 2010)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Ich wollt se doch für dich übernehmen :O



da warst du zu langsam ^^


----------



## Taksoa (18. August 2010)

Na dann ess ich nun ein Croissant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (18. August 2010)

Ab welcher Seite wird der Thread eigentlich geschlossen? Oo


----------



## Taksoa (18. August 2010)

Garnicht? o0


----------



## Philine (18. August 2010)

Jetzt hab ich langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fenster putzen geht net sieht nach Regen aus 
hm...


----------



## laerning (18. August 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Ab welcher Seite wird der Thread eigentlich geschlossen? Oo


Endlosthread?!?!?!


MfG laerning


----------



## TheEwanie (18. August 2010)

Noch 4 Posts bis ich 600 hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Hasse (18. August 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich langeweile
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber den Regenschirm hast du doch schon dabei....^^


----------



## TheEwanie (18. August 2010)

Btw. noch 2 Seiten bis Lvl 2900.


----------



## Taksoa (18. August 2010)

Na dann Gz Thread oder so o0^^

Und 600 sind nix besonderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Noch 24 bis 500 Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## laerning (18. August 2010)

Alles noch machbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (18. August 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Btw. noch 2 Seiten bis Lvl 2900.



joar das schaffen wir heute bestimmt noch also fangt an zu schreiben ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (18. August 2010)

Noch 2 Posts meinerseits bis 600.


----------



## laerning (18. August 2010)

Ja, is gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (18. August 2010)

Was macht ihr heute noch so?






Ps: Noch einer!


----------



## Philine (18. August 2010)

Etwas gegen Langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hu60Xal2T_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## laerning (18. August 2010)

Och nö jetzt geht das wieder los......


----------



## Knallkörper (18. August 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Was macht ihr heute noch so?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also ich warte bis du die 600 voll hast! ;P


----------



## TheEwanie (18. August 2010)

Will ich mir das anhören....






Ps:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

600 POSTS


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## laerning (18. August 2010)

Gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (18. August 2010)

Mist, doppelpost, sorry


----------



## Knallkörper (18. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  <<<<GZ>>>> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


p.s. hab grad nich geguckt ist wieder 24std. wartung oder normale pause?


----------



## Hasse (18. August 2010)

Na dann Gz


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (18. August 2010)

Normale Wartung


----------



## Carcharoth (18. August 2010)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Na dann Gz Thread oder so o0^^
> 
> Und 600 sind nix besonderes
> 
> ...




Deine Signatur ist zu hoch. Maximal 200 Pixel. Danke.


----------



## TheEwanie (18. August 2010)

Danke an alle dollen gz sager 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## laerning (18. August 2010)

Also ich wer jetzt erstmal Frühstücken gehen, dann leg ich mich wieder ins Bett, les mein Buch und schreib hier im Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG laerning


----------



## TheEwanie (18. August 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Deine Signatur ist zu hoch. Maximal 200 Pixel. Danke.



Krieg ich denn kein gz von dir?


----------



## Philine (18. August 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Danke an alle dollen gz sager
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh ja GZ 

war gerade noch mit dem Vid beschäftigt ^^


----------



## TheEwanie (18. August 2010)

laerning schrieb:


> Also ich wer jetzt erstmal Frühstücken gehen, dann leg ich mich wieder ins Bett, les mein Buch und schreib hier im Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Apple ftw.


----------



## Taksoa (18. August 2010)

Der Dj is Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallkörper (18. August 2010)

Nighthawk2001 schrieb:


> Normale Wartung




dank Dir!


----------



## TheEwanie (18. August 2010)

Es wird spannend.....


----------



## Taksoa (18. August 2010)

Äh Gz zum 600 Post^^


----------



## Philine (18. August 2010)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Der Dj is Nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich frag mich ob der immer so ist oder ob er ein beispiel ist für

LASST DIE FINGER VON DEN DROGEN 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (18. August 2010)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Äh Gz zu 600 Post^^



Teine Zignatur is tu hoch.


----------



## laerning (18. August 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Apple ftw.


Nenn mich Freak aber Apple Sachen sind einfach superprraktisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


iPhone steck grad im Sounddock und spielt Musik
iPad in meinem Schoß zum schreiben und die Welt ist perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taksoa (18. August 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ob der immer so ist oder ob er ein beispiel ist für
> 
> LASST DIE FINGER VON DEN DROGEN
> 
> ...




Ähm ich glaub das er krank is oder so...Dennoch nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (18. August 2010)

laerning schrieb:


> Nenn mich Freak aber Apple Sachen sind einfach superprraktisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mein Ipod Touch reicht völlig.


----------



## Taksoa (18. August 2010)

Wo is meine Sig zu hoch :O Bisher hat keener was gesagt^^


----------



## Teufelchena (18. August 2010)

Menno wenn ihr so Langeweile habt hier steht ein Korb mit Bügelwäsche ^^


----------



## TheEwanie (18. August 2010)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Wo is meine Sig zu hoch :O Bisher hat keener was gesagt^^



Doch, oben, ein Modi.


----------



## Philine (18. August 2010)

Teufelchena schrieb:


> Menno wenn ihr so Langeweile habt hier steht ein Korb mit Bügelwäsche ^^



Ne danke ! Bin gerade mit meiner Wäsche fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taksoa (18. August 2010)

Das sich alle immer so anstellen müssen -.- Als ob das was ausmachen würde -.-


----------



## Taksoa (18. August 2010)

Pew Pew Site 2900! >#1 Poster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (18. August 2010)

wahnsinn Seite 2900


----------



## TheEwanie (18. August 2010)

GZ THREAD!!!


----------



## Fedaykin (18. August 2010)

Na bei Seite 2900 will ich aber auch mal!


----------



## TheEwanie (18. August 2010)

3 Jahre existiert dieser Thread nun....Wahnsinn.....


----------



## Hasse (18. August 2010)

Sich schnell hier auf 2900 verewigen...^^


----------



## TheEwanie (18. August 2010)

Eines tages werden unsere Kinder das hier lesen.


----------



## Taksoa (18. August 2010)

So, ich hoffe ich entspreche nun der Norm -.-


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (18. August 2010)

GZ Thread,

auf die nächsten 100 Seiten^^


----------



## Philine (18. August 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Eines tages werden unsere Kinder das hier lesen.



hm bei meinen glaub ich nicht wenn der Große schon sagt er will sowas nicht spielen ^^


----------



## Taksoa (18. August 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> hm bei meinen glaub ich nicht wenn der Große schon sagt er will sowas nicht spielen ^^



Hoffe mal das er bei seiner Meinung bleibt^^ Wie alt issa jetzt?


----------



## hardrain86 (18. August 2010)

also das ist mal nen gz wert^^ lol gz am TE
da werd ich ja nicht fehlen dürfen^^


----------



## TheEwanie (18. August 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> hm bei meinen glaub ich nicht wenn der Große schon sagt er will sowas nicht spielen ^^



Als ich 9 Jahre Alt war hab ich schon die US Beta gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teufelchena (18. August 2010)

hmmmm wenn du fertig bist kannst ja hier weitermachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibt auch lecker Frühstück ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (18. August 2010)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Hoffe mal das er bei seiner Meinung bleibt^^ Wie alt issa jetzt?



Er wird 9

Bin auch irgendwie froh das er sich nicht so für Pc interessiert.


----------



## Knallkörper (18. August 2010)

hoffe hab noch platz hier -.-


----------



## TheEwanie (18. August 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Er wird 9
> 
> Bin auch irgendwie froh das er sich nicht so für Pc interessiert.



Den kannst du jetzt noch bekehren..


----------



## Hasse (18. August 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> hoffe hab noch platz hier -.-



So gerade eben..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teufelchena (18. August 2010)

**auf Seite rutsch


----------



## Knallkörper (18. August 2010)

achso mal am rande kann mir wer das mit den Signaturen per PM mal erklären hab das noch nie probiert?!


----------



## Philine (18. August 2010)

Achtung bald kommt Seite 2901

oh ha ist ja schon da



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (18. August 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Achtung bald kommt Seite 2901
> 
> oh ha ist ja schon da
> 
> ...



Fail Nr.1


----------



## hardrain86 (18. August 2010)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
Taksoa spielt auf meinem realm sry wenn ich dich im pvp schon mal genuked habe^^


----------



## TheEwanie (18. August 2010)

Niemand spielt auf die Aldor....


----------



## laerning (18. August 2010)

re 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So und jetz is mir langweilig


----------



## TheEwanie (18. August 2010)

laerning schrieb:


> re
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bring heute deinen Postcounter auf 100 dann bist du mein Padawan.


----------



## hardrain86 (18. August 2010)

laerning schrieb:


> re
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wb xD


----------



## Philine (18. August 2010)

laerning schrieb:


> re
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nicht nur dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja in 1 einhalb stunden hat der Große Schulschluss und dann noch einkaufen fahren *grausig*


----------



## Cyringsoul (18. August 2010)

sodeeleeeee .. 

da binsch wieder .. 

hab ich... außer Seite 2900 .. (fettes gz) .. noch was interessantes verpaßt?


----------



## hardrain86 (18. August 2010)

wenn euch langweilig ist schaut euch das an pure langeweile an einem mittwoch^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8UzDtyx2cU


----------



## laerning (18. August 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> nicht nur dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also bei uns in Bayern sind Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<3<3


----------



## TheEwanie (18. August 2010)

Und ich habe einen Betakey!





































































Sorry, Not.


----------



## hardrain86 (18. August 2010)

wenn euch langweilig ist schaut euch das an pure langeweile an einem mittwoch^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8UzDtyx2cU


----------



## Taksoa (18. August 2010)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> Taksoa spielt auf meinem realm sry wenn ich dich im pvp schon mal genuked habe^^




Oder umgekehrt? Wenn ja, tut mir ned leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (18. August 2010)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> wenn euch langweilig ist schaut euch das an pure langeweile an einem mittwoch^^
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=m8UzDtyx2cU



Müssen wir auch machen.


----------



## laerning (18. August 2010)

Phööses Hordi Hordi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardrain86 (18. August 2010)

1. sry für den doppelpost und 2.
taksoa hat mich gefreut dich kennengelernt zu haben auf nach 
1k(sobald server wieder da sind und die schlacht beginnt)^^


----------



## Taksoa (18. August 2010)

Solche Vids kenn ich^^ 

Als komplett Blutdurst das prob hatte gings auf den französichen/englischen so ab xD


Btw, ick muss noch 14 Posts schreiben bevor ich geh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## laerning (18. August 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Müssen wir auch machen.



Such nen Server der noch on ist und ich bin dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taksoa (18. August 2010)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> 1. sry für den doppelpost und 2.
> taksoa hat mich gefreut dich kennengelernt zu haben auf nach
> 1k(sobald server wieder da sind und die schlacht beginnt)^^



Nun hab ich Angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ick komm nur wenne mir nix tust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardrain86 (18. August 2010)

@ awon da müßten wir aber glück haben und nur ein server müßte da sein^^
und taksoa wünsche dir glück bei den 14 posts nur worein schreiben ?^^


----------



## Philine (18. August 2010)

laerning schrieb:


> Also bei uns in Bayern sind Ferien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bei uns vorbei ^^

@ awon Ich hab nen Beta Zugang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber nutze ihn bis jetzt noch net


----------



## Taksoa (18. August 2010)

laerning schrieb:


> Such nen Server der noch on ist und ich bin dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Scharf aufn Bann? ^^ Jaaa die machen sowas^^

Noch 12 <3


----------



## laerning (18. August 2010)

Soweit ich sehe is keiner on, sind alle EU Realms  weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taksoa (18. August 2010)

Die russischen auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Is ja ned in der Eu oder täusch ich mich? Erdkunde 5 glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## laerning (18. August 2010)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Scharf aufn Bann? ^^ Jaaa die machen sowas^^
> 
> Noch 12 <3



Wieso bann? ö.Ö''

By da Way Post 50 DD Fette Party DD


----------



## Torock2205 (18. August 2010)

Guten Morgen zusammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mal wieder ein entspannter Urlaubstag bei besch***** Wetter ^^


----------



## Taksoa (18. August 2010)

Gz zum 50ten^^
bann wenne spammst wie im Vid


----------



## laerning (18. August 2010)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Die russischen auch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In der EU nicht aber ich denke, dass der auf nem Server läuft, der in der EU steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardrain86 (18. August 2010)

neede jetzt noch 28 posts also taksoa du bist germanys next top poster xD


----------



## laerning (18. August 2010)

Letztens war ich in Stormpeaks Äonenfeuer farmen, da war ein Farmbot, der is immer die gleiche Route gelaufen und der schnappte dir die Mobs NUR weg, wenn du noch keinen DoT ö.Ä. auf dem hattest.
Ich war so fieß und bin ein Stück vor ihm gelaufen und hab immer schön dots verteilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann wurds mir zu dumm und ich hab ein Ticket geschrieben und naja....


Warum ich das schreibe? k.A mir is langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallkörper (18. August 2010)

hmm... keiner will mir Signatur erklären?!


----------



## Philine (18. August 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> hmm... keiner will mir Signatur erklären?!



was willst du da genau wissen


----------



## laerning (18. August 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> hmm... keiner will mir Signatur erklären?!


Machs dir selber (also erklären)
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Signatur


----------



## Philine (18. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine Paranüsse sind alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aaaaaaahhhhh


----------



## laerning (18. August 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deine was?


----------



## Philine (18. August 2010)

laerning schrieb:


> Deine was?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Paranüsse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasse (18. August 2010)

Ich glaube dass ist die Art von Nüssen, die so hart zu knacken sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## laerning (18. August 2010)

Ahja........
Lecker....
ich hasse Nüsse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasse (18. August 2010)

Upps, die haben die Schale wohl schon verloren..


----------



## Philine (18. August 2010)

Hasse schrieb:


> Ich glaube dass ist die Art von Nüssen, die so hart zu knacken sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jup aber das muss man ja net mehr heut zu tage


----------



## Philine (18. August 2010)

laerning schrieb:


> Ahja........
> Lecker....
> ich hasse Nüsse
> 
> ...



die sind total LECKER


----------



## laerning (18. August 2010)

Doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Über Geschmäcker lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (18. August 2010)

laerning schrieb:


> Doppelpost
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jup das stimmt 

ist aber auch gut so
wie wäre die Welt wohl wenn alle gleich wären


----------



## Hasse (18. August 2010)

Ganz schön ruhig hier, heute morgen, haben denn alle Ferien, bzw. Urlaub
und liegen noch im Bett?


----------



## Skald (18. August 2010)

Die Versuchen sich alle einzuloggen;>


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (18. August 2010)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Jmd Kaffee für mich übrig ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyringsoul (18. August 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Die Versuchen sich alle einzuloggen;>




nee... sitzen auf Arbeit und versuchen so zu schauen, als würden sie sehr konzentriert ihrer Arbeit nachgehen ... 

verdammt .. schiebt mir das doofe Grinsen ausm Gesicht *dagegen kämpf*

GreetZz


----------



## Philine (18. August 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen!
> 
> Jmd Kaffee für mich übrig ?
> 
> ...



Tut mir Leid hab nur Chai Latte da


----------



## Maginimma (18. August 2010)

Morgen zusammen!
hab paar Crossaints mitgebracht =D mag jemand?


----------



## Maginimma (18. August 2010)

Morgen zusammen!
hab paar Crossaints mitgebracht =D mag jemand?


----------



## TheEwanie (18. August 2010)

re


----------



## Bodog (18. August 2010)

Wer Lust und Laune hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grade neues Video hochgeladen: 3 Feet Smaller - Tonight (Piano) by Bodog


----------



## laerning (18. August 2010)

So, in 20 Minuten geh ich ins Wohnzimmer und guck Scrubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann is die Zeit bis um 11 gut überbrückt!


----------



## Knallkörper (18. August 2010)

so richtig Philine?^^


----------



## Hasse (18. August 2010)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> nee... sitzen auf Arbeit und versuchen so zu schauen, als würden sie sehr konzentriert ihrer Arbeit nachgehen ...
> 
> verdammt .. schiebt mir das doofe Grinsen ausm Gesicht *dagegen kämpf*
> 
> GreetZz



/ sign^^


----------



## Philine (18. August 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> so richtig Philine?^^



nein für die Sig musst du das unter Bild einfügen machen net den Link posten^^


----------



## laerning (18. August 2010)

awon schrieb:


> re



Welcome Back 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karcharoth (18. August 2010)

Hasse schrieb:


> Ganz schön ruhig hier, heute morgen, haben denn alle Ferien, bzw. Urlaub
> und liegen noch im Bett?



Bis vor 5 min, ja.


----------



## Legendary (18. August 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid hab nur Chai Latte da



Isst / trinkst du auch was "normales"? Oo


----------



## laerning (18. August 2010)

Höööö?
Warum sind jetz schon nen Haufen Server on?


----------



## Selima (18. August 2010)

Hab grad mal versucht mich einzuloggen und BÄM! erste Server sind da!


----------



## Knallkörper (18. August 2010)

bin dir was schuldig Philine. ;P


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (18. August 2010)

laerning schrieb:


> Höööö?
> Warum sind jetz schon nen Haufen Server on?



Eben nachgeguckt, es werden sekündlich mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## laerning (18. August 2010)

Alle, deren Server nicht on sind, und denen langweilig ist, machen sich nen Tauren auf.... Vek'lor und schreiben dann buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (18. August 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Isst / trinkst du auch was "normales"? Oo



öhm was ist bei dir normal^^


----------



## JMCDesign (18. August 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Eben nachgeguckt, es werden sekündlich mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



-.- 

und ich bin noch auf arbeit


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (18. August 2010)

JMCDesign schrieb:


> -.-
> 
> und ich bin noch auf arbeit



Keine Sorge musst net neidisch sein. Die 3 Server auf denen ich Charaktere hab sind auch noch nicht on.


----------



## laerning (18. August 2010)

Kommt schon, macht euch nen Tauren auf Vek'lor
zu 2. is langweilig


----------



## Philine (18. August 2010)

Los Erklärt mir mal 

WAS ist NORMAL ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyringsoul (18. August 2010)

laerning schrieb:


> Kommt schon, macht euch nen Tauren auf Vek'lor
> zu 2. is langweilig




wie gesagt.. ich sitze auf Arbeit ... so zu tun, als würde man konzentriert arbeiten ist schon anstrengend genug ... da kann ich mich beim besten Willen nicht noch ins Spiel einloggen.

Leider ....


----------



## Skald (18. August 2010)

Toll Blackhand off Thrall On was soll ich mit meinem 57er dk und nem level 6 wl wenn ich auf Blackhand 4 80er hab;/


----------



## Knallkörper (18. August 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Toll Blackhand off Thrall On was soll ich mit meinem 57er dk und nem level 6 wl wenn ich auf Blackhand 4 80er hab;/




twinke?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Optix 18 (18. August 2010)

laerning schrieb:


> Kommt schon, macht euch nen Tauren auf Vek'lor
> zu 2. is langweilig





sind schon zu 4 =)


----------



## Philine (18. August 2010)

Optix schrieb:


> sind schon zu 4 =)



wat soll ich mit nem Tauren


----------



## Skald (18. August 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> twinke?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich hab aber schon 4 80er und nochn dk ? Ne da ich DK schon als main spiele ;D


----------



## laerning (18. August 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> wat soll ich mit nem Tauren



k.A mach einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir sind shcon 5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (18. August 2010)

laerning schrieb:


> k.A mach einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich spiele aber net bei Horde !

Ich hatte zwar mal 2 Chars auf Hordeseite aber nein danke ^^


----------



## Legendary (18. August 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Los Erklärt mir mal
> 
> WAS ist NORMAL ?
> 
> ...



Normal in der Früh: Kaffee, Tee, Wasser, Saft (kein ChingChong oder Paradiesblumensaft :>) und zum Essen Semmel, Breze, Joghurt, Müsli usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallkörper (18. August 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Ich hab aber schon 4 80er und nochn dk ? Ne da ich DK schon als main spiele ;D




mkay macht dann eher weniger sinn! xD


----------



## Knallkörper (18. August 2010)

doppelpost


----------



## Philine (18. August 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Normal in der Früh: Kaffee, Tee, Wasser, Saft (kein ChingChong oder Paradiesblumensaft :>) und zum Essen Semmel, Breze, Joghurt, Müsli usw.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du Chai Latte ist ein Milchteegetränk mit Zimtgeschmack, Choco oder Ingwer und Lemongras sind total lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kaffee darf ich nicht trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## laerning (18. August 2010)

Wir sind zu 6. jetz wird das endlich mal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (18. August 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Kaffee darf ich nicht trinken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kaffee trink ich auch ned gern wegen meinem Magen aber Espresso ist perfekt zum Aufwachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (18. August 2010)

laerning schrieb:


> Wir sind zu 6. jetz wird das endlich mal was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Macht ihr ne Raidgruppe auf ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (18. August 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Kaffee trink ich auch ned gern wegen meinem Magen aber Espresso ist perfekt zum Aufwachen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



darf ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lúmea (18. August 2010)

Guten morgen Ihr lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*kaffee hinstell* wie es sind schon ein paar server on? ist ja mal was ganz neues das Blizz Pünktlich ist. Naja ich werd mich später mal einloggen ^^ Denn ich denke das Aldor eh wieder einer der letzten server sein wird der on ist.


----------



## Knallkörper (18. August 2010)

laerning schrieb:


> Wir sind zu 6. jetz wird das endlich mal was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




scheisse hab erst in ner std. feierabend...


----------



## laerning (18. August 2010)

yay Aktion erfolgreich DDD

http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/6163/wowscrnshot081810100444.jpg


----------



## Philine (18. August 2010)

So ich bin mal wech muss einkaufen und den Großen holen (man hat der ein Leben so kurz Schule)

Ich sag mal bis nächsten Mittwoch oder bis in dem nächsten Thread wo ich meinen Senf zu gebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anonymus299 (18. August 2010)

Morgääääääääääääähn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach damn Die Hälfte der Server ist wieder on...nur Alleria nicht...war ja kla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallkörper (18. August 2010)

laerning schrieb:


> yay Aktion erfolgreich DDD
> 
> http://img202.images...81810100444.jpg




nur der sprung ist nicht zu sehn^^ ansonsten funny!


----------



## Taksoa (18. August 2010)

SO reee, war baden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Server wieder da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skald (18. August 2010)

Welcher Server ist noch nicht On ? Ist es Thrall ? Ist es Blackrock ? Ist es Frostwolf ? NEIN! Es ist Blackhand


----------



## Taksoa (18. August 2010)

Jo Anub is wieder da


----------



## Torock2205 (18. August 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Morgääääääääääääähn.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo hab ich mir auch grad gedacht. Aber sind wir Allerianer ja schon gewohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taksoa (18. August 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Welcher Server ist noch nicht On ? Ist es Thrall ? Ist es Blackrock ? Ist es Frostwolf ? NEIN! Es ist Blackhand



Armer Skald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selima (18. August 2010)

Rexxar is auch immer mit der letzte :-(


----------



## Taksoa (18. August 2010)

Immer diese Nachzügler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anonymus299 (18. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NmCCQxVBfyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sortexo (18. August 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Macht ihr ne Raidgruppe auf ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn ja ich will dabei sein


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallkörper (18. August 2010)

Selima schrieb:


> Rexxar is auch immer mit der letzte :-(




Rexxar geht wieder und falls du ihn noch kennst schönen Gruß von Kosos!


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (18. August 2010)

Sortexo schrieb:


> wenn ja ich will dabei sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Leider schon vorbei, denn:

Ist heute Mittwoch und dein Server ist on ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druidna (18. August 2010)

Ich will Dailys machen *heul* Kdv ist um 10:20 wieder on zumindest bin ich grad reingekommen ob er davor on war weiß i-net.


----------



## Sortexo (18. August 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Leider schon vorbei, denn:
> 
> Ist heute Mittwoch und dein Server ist on ??
> 
> ...



ach man ja mein Server ist on aber noch keine lust auf zoggen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andurius (18. August 2010)

Will zockääääääääääääääääääääääään


----------



## Hasse (18. August 2010)

Gäähhn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anonymus299 (18. August 2010)

Jaaaaaaaaa, Alleria ist wieder on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin zocken^^


----------



## Knallkörper (18. August 2010)

wie man merkt das alle server wieder funzen... ^^


----------



## Andurius (18. August 2010)

In der Liste ist Proudmoore auch on aber ich kann net drauf connecten -.-


----------



## Michithekiller (18. August 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> wie man merkt das alle server wieder funzen... ^^



Also Wrathbringe geht nicht !


----------



## Knallkörper (18. August 2010)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> Also Wrathbringe geht nicht !




schicke sache der Budweisern (mal abgesehn von deinem Warri) hast du nich auch nen Hunter?


----------



## Mindadar (18. August 2010)

ZdC Sartharion weekly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michithekiller (18. August 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> schicke sache der Budweisern (mal abgesehn von deinem Warri) hast du nich auch nen Hunter?



Jo habe auch noch en Jäger aber da muss noch viel getan werden ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## revilo84 (19. August 2010)

kann sich noch wer nicht auf den server einloggen?

kazgaroth login server down wie es scheint oder meine technik streikt????


----------



## Feindflieger (19. August 2010)

revilo84 schrieb:


> kann sich noch wer nicht auf den server einloggen?
> 
> kazgaroth login server down wie es scheint oder meine technik streikt????



Sieht nach Login Server down aus, komme auch bei Starcraft net rein.


----------



## revilo84 (19. August 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Sieht nach Login Server down aus, komme auch bei Starcraft net rein.




oh starcraft teste ich gleich mal^^


----------



## revilo84 (19. August 2010)

revilo84 schrieb:


> oh starcraft teste ich gleich mal^^




ahh gebt beides wieder^^


----------



## Kalle1978 (19. August 2010)

Es ist Donnerstag und wir sehen uns Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Van Chris89 (19. August 2010)

der tag ist gerettet...


----------



## Vranthor (19. August 2010)

Kommt ihr im moment auch nicht mehr in WoW rein? Wenn ich einloggen will bleibt es bei "Verbindung wird hergestellt" haengen. : <


----------



## Narisa (20. August 2010)

Jap. Ich komm grade auch nichmehr rein... das Leben is ja soooooo ungerecht-,-^^


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (20. August 2010)

keine ahnung wo ihr her kommt, aber hier ist FREITAG und nicht mittwoch!


----------



## Chrissi3384 (20. August 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> keine ahnung wo ihr her kommt, aber hier ist FREITAG und nicht mittwoch!



Ne Mittwoch is echt nett.

Aber ich komme trotzdem nett rein?? Habt ihr auch Probleme?
Oder bleibt mir nur die Repair exe?


----------



## Ronny799 (15. September 2010)

Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen wieso der Mittwochs-Tread geschlossen wurde?
Hab schon die SuFu genutzt, dachte ich hätte was übersehen, aber dem war nicht so.


----------



## Nummaeyns (15. September 2010)

ich schätze mal wegen dem ganzen spam unso 

tante edith munkelt : first before closed


----------



## Lianora (15. September 2010)

zurecht geschlossen


----------



## Toxxical (15. September 2010)

Mir fällt grad auf das alle hier rein Spamen ohne den Text zu lesen worum es geht...
Der Mittwochs-Thread wird immer bis es wieder Mittwoch ist geschlossen, normal schaltet ihn immer irgendwer wieder frei.


----------



## Divinavene (15. September 2010)

Ja, das ist mir auch schon mal aufgefallen. Vielleicht wird nur hin und wieder vergessen das Thema zu öffnen. 


Ich finde ja gerade das gespame am Mittwoch immer so schön. Die Gespräche sind teilweise sehr amüsant. ^^


----------



## Philine (15. September 2010)

Ich möchte den Mittwochsthread zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lianora (15. September 2010)

Ubrigens: sind die cata-server auch down? weil da komm ich auch nicht drauf... oder liegt's an mir?


----------



## Aniversy (15. September 2010)

schonmal dran gedacht das die buffed leute auch mal schlafen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wird schon noch geöffnet keine angst


----------



## Toxxical (15. September 2010)

Lianora schrieb:


> Ubrigens: sind die cata-server auch down? weil da komm ich auch nicht drauf... oder liegt's an mir?




Die EU-Server sind im Moment nicht erreichbar.


----------



## Philine (15. September 2010)

Aniversy schrieb:


> schonmal dran gedacht das die buffed leute auch mal schlafen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



letzten Mittwoch war er auch net offen


----------



## mumba (15. September 2010)

Das ist Zensur!!!


----------



## Lianora (15. September 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Die EU-Server sind im Moment nicht erreichbar.



ähm, die cata-server sind aber technisch gesehen US-server. auch wenn sie als "EU" angezeigt werden.


----------



## Michithekiller (15. September 2010)

Aniversy schrieb:


> schonmal dran gedacht das die buffed leute auch mal schlafen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das glaubste doch nicht selbst oder ?^^


----------



## Aniversy (15. September 2010)

hmm naja eigentlich nicht so wirklich

hab nur versucht die meute gnäig zu stimmen bevor sie versucht mit mistgabeln und fakeln das forum zu verwüsten xD


----------



## Tokenlord (15. September 2010)

Aniversy schrieb:


> schonmal dran gedacht das die buffed leute auch mal schlafen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Niemals! Die Leute von buffed sind, wie überall bekannt ist, eine spezielle Art von Übermenschen. Eine art Halbgötter. Die Schlafen nicht!


----------



## Michithekiller (15. September 2010)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Niemals! Die Leute von buffed sind, wie überall bekannt ist, eine spezielle Art von Übermenschen. Eine art Halbgötter. Die Schlafen nicht!



und dann hat dein Wecker geklingelt und du musstest aufstehen wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Set0 (15. September 2010)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Niemals! Die Leute von buffed sind, wie überall bekannt ist, eine spezielle Art von Übermenschen. Eine art Halbgötter. Die Schlafen nicht!



Wenn du ein Autogramm oder irrgendwas anderes willst, dann frag die doch einfach.... *schleimer* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragull (15. September 2010)

jo leider ist das mal so mit den servern , mir hat das mit den geteilten server down auch besser gefallen den konnte man wenigsten twink spielen so lange oder hoggar raiden


----------



## Toxxical (15. September 2010)

Ich hätte gern ein Autogramm von Annette.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. September 2010)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Niemals! Die Leute von buffed sind, wie überall bekannt ist, eine spezielle Art von Übermenschen. Eine art Halbgötter. Die Schlafen nicht!



Das liegt daran das das eh Bots sind.
Das würde sich freiwillig kein realer Mensch antun!


----------



## Torgald von Frostwolf (15. September 2010)

Also ich habe gerade das neue LinkenPark Album bekommen 
waaas ich nur empfehlen kann ;-) 
so kann man auch seinen mittwoch vormittag gestalten ;-) 


was machst ihr um die zeit zu überbrücken ?!


----------



## moonie2008 (15. September 2010)

Buffed Cataclysm Videos anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muhuhaha (15. September 2010)

leute auf keinen fall

beilight biss zum abendbrot

angucken der dämlichste film ever aber nicht lustig dämlich sondern nur dämlich



hat zwar nix mit wow zu tun aber naja mittwoch -> server down xD


----------



## RaSeXeS (15. September 2010)

Torgald schrieb:


> was machst ihr um die zeit zu überbrücken ?!




Kaffee trinken, und warten bis ich auf die Arbeit muss :>


----------



## Fremder123 (15. September 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das liegt daran das das eh Bots sind.
> *Das würde sich freiwillig kein realer Mensch antun!*


Falls Du die Community hier im Forum meinst hast Du recht... manchmal können einem die buffed-Leute schon leid tun.^^



Torgald schrieb:


> was machst ihr um die zeit zu überbrücken ?!


Lass mal überlegen: bis 17:00 Uhr arbeiten, dann einkaufen, mit Familie beschäftigen, zu Abend essen, Kinder ins Bett bringen, dann (vielleicht) so gegen 19:30 Uhr in WoW einloggen. Bis dahin sollten die Server wieder on sein.^^ Also wie man sieht haben tatsächlich einige WoW-Spieler ein mystisches "Real Life". x)


----------



## Dablo (15. September 2010)

frag mich was die an den servern machen...
letzte woche pre events=verständlich
aber heute??


----------



## Totemkrieger (15. September 2010)

Ich verbringe meinen freien Tag damit,bis die Server wieder online sind,in diversen Foren zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auszug:



> Letztens stand ich in Dalaran und versuchte meine Dienstleistungen an den Mann zu bringen. Als Anmerkung, ich spiele seit kurz vor BC mit dem englischen Client und kenne leider noch nicht alle Begriffe in der ingameübersetzung. Da kahm folgendes:
> 
> 
> X: "kammer?"
> ...



Diese Threads sind immer sehr erheiternd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torgald von Frostwolf (15. September 2010)

Das ist mir auch aufgefallen das manche menschen in der wow welt das ganze sätze schreiben bzw reden total verlernt haben 

wer weiss vieleicht wird wow sprach verhalten irgendwann ja ein schulf oder so ;-)


----------



## Totemkrieger (15. September 2010)

Torgald schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch aufgefallen das manche menschen in der wow welt das ganze sätze schreiben bzw reden total verlernt haben
> 
> wer weiss vieleicht wird wow sprach verhalten irgendwann ja ein schulf oder so ;-)



Das ist schon lange so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lass mal einen Außenstehenden eine normale WoW Unterhaltung mit lesen oder hören,er wird denn Sinn dahinter einfach nicht verstehen und denkt es geht um irgendeine Art von Wirtschaftsenglisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torgald von Frostwolf (15. September 2010)

Ich sehe es an meienr Schwester die guckt mich imemr an als ob ich vom anderen Stern komme ;-) 
aber naja nu spielt sie selber .... und was ne inni ist weis sie jetzt schon ...... und guckt net mehr ganz so schlimm !


aber mal im ernst das schlimme ist man muss selber so reden weil sie einen sonnst nicht verstehen ........

aber naja wer das eine will muss das andere mögen


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2010)

ist das nicht auch im RL so

Typ: Ey Kippe
Typ2: boah ne
Typ: Öko
Typ2: ne 
Typ: Warum
Typ2: Kohle
Typ: Hartz
Typ2: jop Mittwoch
Typ:Scheiße solange


----------



## erxx (15. September 2010)

Torgald schrieb:


> Also ich habe gerade das neue LinkenPark Album bekommen
> waaas ich nur empfehlen kann ;-)
> so kann man auch seinen mittwoch vormittag gestalten ;-)
> 
> ...



LinkenPark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

made my day


----------



## Najsh (15. September 2010)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> Kaffee trinken, und warten bis ich auf die Arbeit muss :>



willkommen im Club 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shendria (15. September 2010)

Dablo schrieb:


> frag mich was die an den servern machen...
> letzte woche pre events=verständlich
> aber heute??



Will Blizz einfach mal den Leuten die Möglichkeit geben in Ruhe die Wohnung aufzuräumen oder duschen zu gehn oder..... was auch immer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (15. September 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> ist das nicht auch im RL so
> 
> Typ: Ey Kippe
> Typ2: boah ne
> ...



*grins*...Made my day 	9/10


Btw:	Kaffee, belegte Brötchen, Kekse und 3 Litter Cola bereit stell *Mahlzeit*


----------



## Torgald von Frostwolf (15. September 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> ist das nicht auch im RL so
> 
> Typ: Ey Kippe
> Typ2: boah ne
> ...





lol boar is des doof aber ich muss total drüber lachen ;-) 


darf ich mir des kopieren ?! 



mfg


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2010)

mach
 ruhig solange ich kein c hinsetze mit meinen Namen is alles okay


----------



## solDárknèzz (15. September 2010)

Öffnet den richtigen Thread. Hopp!
*Essen holen geh*


----------



## moddok (15. September 2010)

alter müssen die leute mittwochs morgens alle nich arbeiten dass sie dem mittwochs-thread hinterherheulen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maginimma (15. September 2010)

also allein wegen den mittwochs threads lohnt es sich mittwochs auffe arbeit zu gehen =D


----------



## Totemkrieger (15. September 2010)

moddok schrieb:


> alter müssen die leute mittwochs morgens alle nich arbeiten dass sie dem mittwochs-thread hinterherheulen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich habe immer Mittwochs frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## solDárknèzz (15. September 2010)

moddok schrieb:


> alter müssen die leute mittwochs morgens alle nich arbeiten dass sie dem mittwochs-thread hinterherheulen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




kannst du dir doch selbst beantworten ... bist doch auch hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Guten Morgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michithekiller (15. September 2010)

Jemand da der mir en Header für ne Page basteln kann ?^^


----------



## Torgald von Frostwolf (15. September 2010)

naja es gibt hald leute die mittwoch nicht arbeiten 
nicht weil sie arbeitslos sind sondern weil zB kids haben etc ;-) 
und da ist der mittwochs tread doch eine willkommene abwechslung ;-)


mfg


----------



## Arino (15. September 2010)

ich musste mir gestern die schulermittler auf rtl anschauen.
das thema war online spielsucht, hat das noch jemand geschaut?

eine szene: die ermittler und die mutter stürmen ins zimmer der kröte und die mutter will mit der tochter reden..
die tochter is im raid oder was auch immer und kann jetzt ned.
jedoch verstehen die alle ned dass man in einem online spiel ned schnell mal ne pause machen kann! 

und am ende hat se ne therapie gemacht! rtl ist auch so erheiternd! ;-)


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2010)

also ich muß dann arbeiten u zwar von 12-21 ergo hab ich noch Feierabend u ergo poste ich ein bissel rum


----------



## Nimbe (15. September 2010)

Torgald schrieb:


> Also ich habe gerade das neue LinkenPark Album bekommen
> waaas ich nur empfehlen kann ;-)
> so kann man auch seinen mittwoch vormittag gestalten ;-)
> 
> ...





igitt!  lp is scheiße geworden -.- vergleich mal hybrid theory und meteora mit dem jetzigen mist -.-   traurig





naja bin mal parkway drive album anhören


----------



## Torgald von Frostwolf (15. September 2010)

ich finde auf rtl , das hartz 4 tv so richtig amüsant so wirklich billig geschauspielert und die schauplätze sind auch immer die gleichen ;-) 

comedy pur ............ würd ich sagen 

also wirklich ernst nehmen kann man das ja nun wirklich nicht ;-) 

naja aber irgendwie muss man ja sinnlos die sendezeit vollkriegen 





mfg


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2010)

@Arino

RTL ist das beste Beispiel für das Sarrazinbuch ich hab da schon einen neuen Namen für HartzIV-TV u Sat 1 läuft gleich dahinter.

Diese ganze Pseudoschauspieler mit ihren "Echten" Problemen die lenken die Leute ab die wirkliche Probleme haben, weil die dann denken ach es gibt Leute denen geht es schlimmer also gehts mir gut.


----------



## solDárknèzz (15. September 2010)

Nimbe schrieb:


> igitt! lp is scheiße geworden -.- vergleich mal hybrid theory und meteora mit dem jetzigen mist -.- traurig
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu! Bin ja mal derbst enttäuscht vom neuen Album.
Hätten sie den richtigen LP-Fans nicht nen gefallen tun können und wären wider stilistisch zu Meteora und/oder Hybrid Theory zurückgekehrt?


----------



## RaSeXeS (15. September 2010)

Ist das normal das mich die Spielsucht immer Mittwoch morgens packt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totemkrieger (15. September 2010)

Torgald schrieb:


> ich finde auf rtl , das hartz 4 tv so richtig amüsant so wirklich billig geschauspielert und die schauplätze sind auch immer die gleichen ;-)
> 
> comedy pur ............ würd ich sagen
> 
> ...



Jo fällt mir auch auf.Ich frage mich echt was bei RTL,RTL 2 und So noch "real" ist.Wenn man sich die ganzen Serien mal anschaut ist das meist doch nur schlecht geschauspielerte Kacke Wenn ich Hannes B. in 3 verschiedenen Serien sehe,immer mit anderen Namen und anderen Problemen,frage ich mich echt,wen die damit verarschen wollen?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torock2205 (15. September 2010)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> Ist das normal das mich die Spielsucht immer Mittwoch morgens packt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist halt immer so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man will Dinge immer dann wenn man sie nicht kriegt ^^


----------



## Shaxul (15. September 2010)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> Ist das normal das mich die Spielsucht immer Mittwoch morgens packt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du meinst "nur Mittwoch morgens" oder "Eigentlich jeden morgen, aber heute ist es besonders schlimm"?


----------



## RaSeXeS (15. September 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Ist halt immer so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja das glaub ich auch, grad dann ist es spannend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maginimma (15. September 2010)

RaSeXeS schrieb:


> Ist das normal das mich die Spielsucht immer Mittwoch morgens packt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 ähm ...... JA!


----------



## RaSeXeS (15. September 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Du meinst "nur Mittwoch morgens" oder "Eigentlich jeden morgen, aber heute ist es besonders schlimm"?



Nein, schon nur "mittwoch morgens"!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Ist halt immer so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ist bei Frauen, Geld auch so!!!


----------



## Torgald von Frostwolf (15. September 2010)

RTL versucht eben krampfhaft quote zu machen 
und vormittags ist eben Hartz 4 Gammler angesagt ;-) 
also denken die sich wohl man kann das nivau ruig rapide runter schrauben


----------



## RaSeXeS (15. September 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> ist bei Frauen, Geld auch so!!!



wäre ja sonst langweilig, wenn man alles bekommt was man möchte ohne dafür was zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totemkrieger (15. September 2010)

Torgald schrieb:


> RTL versucht eben krampfhaft quote zu machen
> und vormittags ist eben Hartz 4 Gammler angesagt ;-)
> also denken die sich wohl man kann das *niveau* *ruhig* rapide runter schrauben



Musste mal klugscheissen,entschuldige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2010)

naja RTL schaue ich grundsätzlich 

Di 2 Stunden Do 2 Stunden u So 1/2 (aller 2 Wochen) ansonsten kann man es knicken lochen abheften


----------



## Totemkrieger (15. September 2010)

Schaut euch einfach die Merkel Rede an,da gibts auch einiges zu schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m-a-g-g-i (15. September 2010)

Juhu hab spätschicht muss erst um 13 uhr 15 los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:/ vek lor down. und jetzt wird über rtl gesprochen das so das schlimmste was es gibt.

Kannste dich nur drüber lustig machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2010)

naja was schlimmer als RTL SAT 1 (sag nur Pocher) 9 Live (so eine Abzocke hät ich schon längst verboten) die 3ten Programme Hallo für son Stuß soll ich bald 20 Euro im Monat löhnen


----------



## Totemkrieger (15. September 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> naja was schlimmer als RTL SAT 1 (sag nur Pocher) 9 Live (so eine Abzocke hät ich schon längst verboten) die 3ten Programme Hallo für son Stuß soll ich bald 20 Euro im Monat löhnen



Einfach nur eine neue Masche um den Bürgern noch mehr in die Geldbörse zu greifen...


----------



## Nikolis (15. September 2010)

also ich bin ein fan der öffentlich rechtlichen.
die privaten versuchen mit allen tricks politisch zu beeinflussen -.-

ach ja, und natürlich den dummies die sauer verdiente kohle aus der tasche zu ziehen!


----------



## Nikolis (15. September 2010)

und im übrigen sind die server wieder hochgefahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. September 2010)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> Einfach nur eine neue Masche um den Bürgern noch mehr in die Geldbörse zu greifen...



Ja und Banker/Stromkonzerne bekommen auch Milliarden für umme.

Ich sag nur die Verlängerung der AkW Laufzeiten

Beispiel.

Wenn die Akws 10 Jahre länger laufen u die Stromkonzerne die Brennelementesteuer zahlen müssen, zahlen sie 15 Millarden Euro in den Fiskus 

aber sie würden 53 Milliarden Euro einnehmen Reingewinn 38 Milliarden Euro 

Aber da sie ja die Steuer auf die Kunden abwälzen Reingewinn 60 Milliarden Euro 

Jetzt haben sie aber 20 Jahre gut gemacht 106 Milliarden u zahlen aber nur 6 Jahre die Steuer sind wir bei 120 Milliarden


----------



## Michithekiller (15. September 2010)

die ersten Server sind schon wieder on nur "meiner" natürlich nicht :-/


----------



## Torock2205 (15. September 2010)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> die ersten Server sind schon wieder on nur "meiner" natürlich nicht :-/



Kenn ich ^^ Alleria kommt immer mit als letztes On. Dabei brauch ich nur noch ein mal Terrok beschwören und töten. Dann bin ich Ehrfürchtig bei Shatari und krieg meine Flugrochen ^^


----------



## Nethertank (15. September 2010)

we need the wedensday threat^^


----------



## Sorzzara (15. September 2010)

Nummaeyns schrieb:


> ich schätze mal wegen dem ganzen spam unso
> 
> tante edith munkelt : first before closed



Schon dran gedacht dass der Thread zum spamen da ist?


----------



## Michithekiller (15. September 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Kenn ich ^^ Alleria kommt immer mit als letztes On. Dabei brauch ich nur noch ein mal Terrok beschwören und töten. Dann bin ich Ehrfürchtig bei Shatari und krieg meine Flugrochen ^^



jetzte isser on ^^


----------



## Norica (15. September 2010)

wooooooooo is mal wieder der Server Aldor :< 
mimi i need youuu :<


----------



## Fremder123 (15. September 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Kenn ich ^^ Alleria kommt immer mit als letztes On. Dabei brauch ich nur noch ein mal Terrok beschwören und töten. Dann bin ich Ehrfürchtig bei Shatari und krieg meine Flugrochen ^^


Na dann viel Glück auch für die Zeilverlorene Statuette (falls Du die nicht schon hast)... hatte die im Ruffarm-Rahmen gleich beim ersten Kill bekommen.^^ Himmelswache ist eigentlich recht chillig hochzuziehen, hatte mir das schlimmer vorgestellt. Ganz im Gegensatz zum Krampf bei den Netherschwingen-dailys oder dem Wintersäblerausbilder (will den wieder weitermachen, darf noch gar nicht an das Grauen da denken >.<).


----------



## Torock2205 (15. September 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> wooooooooo is mal wieder der Server Aldor :<
> mimi i need youuu :<



Ich war grad auf Aldor mitm Twink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also wo ist das Problem? xD


----------



## Torock2205 (15. September 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Na dann viel Glück auch für die Zeilverlorene Statuette (falls Du die nicht schon hast)... hatte die im Ruffarm-Rahmen gleich beim ersten Kill bekommen.^^ Himmelswache ist eigentlich recht chillig hochzuziehen, hatte mir das schlimmer vorgestellt. Ganz im Gegensatz zum Krampf bei den Netherschwingen-dailys oder dem Wintersäblerausbilder (will den wieder weitermachen, darf noch gar nicht an das Grauen da denken >.<).



Hab sie leider noch nicht. Während der ganzen Zeit ist 2x nen Epic Umhang gedroppt, aber noch nicht die Statuette. Ich hoffe noch drauf. Netherschwingen-Dailys sind wirklich ätzend. Wenn man da seinen Ruf wenigstens noch anders Pushen könnte.


----------



## Norica (15. September 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Ich war grad auf Aldor mitm Twink
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



fies :<


----------



## Cyringsoul (15. September 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Netherschwingen-Dailys sind wirklich ätzend. Wenn man da seinen Ruf wenigstens noch anders Pushen könnte.




öhm... kann man doch ... einfach Eier farmen. Nach spätestens ner Stunde kennt man alle Spawn-Punkte und es ist ein leichtes, diesen Ruf in wenigen Tagen oben zu haben.

P.S. im Schattenmondtal in der Festung liegen auch ständig zwei Eier rum, entweder sind die Ruffarmer zu faul oder die zwei Stellen sind einfach nicht so bekannt.


Viel Glück!


----------



## Fremder123 (15. September 2010)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> öhm... kann man doch ... einfach Eier farmen. Nach spätestens ner Stunde kennt man alle Spawn-Punkte und es ist ein leichtes, diesen Ruf in wenigen Tagen oben zu haben.
> P.S. im Schattenmondtal in der Festung liegen auch ständig zwei Eier rum, entweder sind die Ruffarmer zu faul oder die zwei Stellen sind einfach nicht so bekannt.
> Viel Glück!


Hab die Eier nur im "Vorbeigehen" mitgenommen, wenn ich eh grad gequestet hab. Hatte zwar zig Spawnpunkte auf der Minimap, aber da war meist nix. Wenn ich allerdings Glück hatte, kamen mal 5 Eier in einem Run zusammen, war aber selten. Auf jeden Fall ist das nur ein netter Zusatz (meines Erachtens), da man ja z.B. bei den Kurenai oder der Himmelswache zusätzlich zu den Quests massig Mobs verhauen kann... das macht irgendwie mehr Laune und der Ruf geht noch zügiger hoch. Ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung.^^


----------



## PaulOez (22. September 2010)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da will ich mal nach der Nachtschicht die Ruhe in Dala geniessen und hab ganz vergessen das heut Mittwoch ist -.-

Naja, schönen gruß an die Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sensêij1988 (22. September 2010)

moin




da hat man ma die zeit um den patch Krämpel zu laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wronny (22. September 2010)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> moin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönen guten Morgen.


Schön P2P aus machen, dann lädt der Downloader auch schneller.
Bei mir ist das zumindest immer so.
P2P an: 80-120 kByte/s
P2P aus: 1,3 MByte/s
Oder gibt es Leute bei denen der Patch mit P2P schneller lädt?


----------



## Torgald von Frostwolf (22. September 2010)

Und da ist er wieder der Mittwoch morgen ;-) ,

mein kleiner radaliert , die große ist inne schule :-D und die hausarbeit ist auch erledigt inkl.mittag 
naja was nun an stellen ?! 

man schaut mal bei buffed obs nen mittwochsforum gibt ;-) 



was macht ihr gerade so ?! 

mfg


----------



## Tobidd (22. September 2010)

warten... weinen... warten... weinen^^


----------



## sensêij1988 (22. September 2010)

wronny schrieb:


> Schönen guten Morgen.
> 
> 
> Schön P2P aus machen, dann lädt der Downloader auch schneller.
> ...


Is mir jetzt nicht so wichtig sollte nur bis heut abend fertig sein.


Bis dahin buddel ich aufm Beta Server nen bissl nach Artefaktem^^


----------



## Shaila (22. September 2010)

Der Patch ist ja nun wohl nicht gekommen, ich danke Blizzard. Jetzt kann ich den 2500 Marken Erfolg noch in Ruhe abschließen.


----------



## wronny (22. September 2010)

Torgald schrieb:


> was macht ihr gerade so ?!



Die "Weltuntergang"-Questreihe auf dem PTR.


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (22. September 2010)

Guten Morgen...



bin auch grad am laden, nur irgendwie geht das echt fix...2min 69% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sensêij1988 (22. September 2010)

Baltharas-Malygos schrieb:


> Guten Morgen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gibs zu du hast dich an die Blizz server per USB Kaberl angeshlossen^^


----------



## Gidohra (22. September 2010)

wen euch langweilig ist schaut euch doch einfach ein paar Filmchen an http://www.youtube.c...a1?feature=mhum ^^


----------



## paranaut (22. September 2010)

Guten Morgen,Commu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da is man "mal" krank und das am Mittwoch so ein Pech auch,mist xD

Grüße


----------



## Pastilo (22. September 2010)

@ Paranaut
Wenn du "Krank" bist dann geh schlafen! Und nicht im Buffed Forum rumhängen^^


----------



## Aniversy (22. September 2010)

moin moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja ich muss zwar mal wieder arbeiten aber da hab ich wenigstens was zum lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## witschinger (22. September 2010)

etz aber mal ne frage ist es am Mittwoch normal dass wenn ich mich einloggen will folgendes problem kommt:
"Die Verbindung konnte nicht aufgebaut werde. Bitte versuchen SIe es später wieder. Sollte das Problem weiterhin bestehen kontaktieren Sie uns ........" 
Des hatte ich am Mittwoch noch nie


----------



## Aniversy (22. September 2010)

.... is jetz net dein ernst oder?

Mittwoch is der wöchentliche serverputztag

hätteste wissen können einfach mal ersten beitrag lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ach wronny ich lad mit P2P mit 10mb/s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heavyimpact (22. September 2010)

hatte ich auch eben...scheint also normal zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wann ist endlich 11 Uhr !!!


----------



## Laines (22. September 2010)

@ Paranaut dein name kommt mir so bekannt vor du spielst net zufällig auf Teldrassil und Tirion??


----------



## Dragull (22. September 2010)

wird endlich zeit das sie die wartungs zeiten in die nacht verlegen von 2 - 7 uhr das wäre nice den könnte ich im spätdienst wenigsten früh zocken


----------



## Aniversy (22. September 2010)

hm ok .... ohne P2P komm ich auch auf 9mb/s xD


----------



## Pastilo (22. September 2010)

@ Heavyimpact
Es ist in genau 2std und 41min 11Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heavyimpact (22. September 2010)

ah danke ...vielleicht geht der server ja schon füher online.... hope so...


----------



## Heavyimpact (22. September 2010)

2-7 uhr da wär ich auch mal für....


----------



## witschinger (22. September 2010)

Aniversy schrieb:


> .... is jetz net dein ernst oder?
> 
> Mittwoch is der wöchentliche serverputztag
> 
> ...






naja des stimmt schon aber bisher konnte ich mich wenigstens einloggen, konnte zwar auf keinen realm zu greifen. Jetzt loggt er sich nichmal ein?!


----------



## Dhundron (22. September 2010)

Ich komme heute erst um 20.00 Uhr heim, deswegen hoffe ich für euch, dass die Server erst um 19.59 Uhr wieder hochfahren!

Keiner darf spielen, wenn ichs net kann ...


----------



## Pastilo (22. September 2010)

@ Dhundron

Wenn die Server um 19:59 Hochfahren spiele ich immerhin 1Min ohne das du auch Spielst! Das reicht vollkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heavyimpact (22. September 2010)

das ist aber ne fiese einstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... tz tz tz


----------



## Kerbe (22. September 2010)

Die meisten hier sollten lieber mal was Arbeiten gehen als nur auf der faulen Haut zu liegen wegen den schmarotzern wie die meisten hier zahle ich steuern


----------



## Aniversy (22. September 2010)

muhahahahah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tsujigiri (22. September 2010)

Ich glaub dramatisch wird es erst wenn anstatt Serverwartung da steht, dass radikale anti WoW-Killerspiel-Gegner die Pariser Serverzentrale belagern und sich deshalb die Wartezeit erhöhen kann.
Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ErwinGT (22. September 2010)

Kerbe schrieb:


> Die meisten hier sollten lieber mal was Arbeiten gehen als nur auf der faulen Haut zu liegen wegen den schmarotzern wie die meisten hier zahle ich steuern



Ich zahle auch Steuern, liege trotzdem auf der faulen Haut.
Schonmal was von Urlaub gehört? Koch dir nen Kaffee und halt die Füsse still.


----------



## Pastilo (22. September 2010)

@ Kerbe

Wie wäre es denn wenn du mit der Arbeit anfängst? Scheint mir ja glatt so das du auch net Arbeiten bist


----------



## Heavyimpact (22. September 2010)

@ Kerbe

und was machst du dann hier heute morgen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es gibt im übrigens leute die schichten arbeiten oder am wochenende....


----------



## ErwinGT (22. September 2010)

Denke da gerne an die Dokus von N24 "Was kommt nach dem Menschen" oder so.
Die WoW Server würden da keine 30 Sekunden stabil laufen ^^


----------



## Aniversy (22. September 2010)

ja man xD

und was macht blizz?

sie pfeifen in ihre 1337-pfeife (hundepfeife)
und schon kommen tausende wow zocker, 
der größte teil
//übertreibung on
dick, verschwitzt, stinkend, schweißränder und drei tage bart
//übertreibung off

in verkleidung um die server zu verteidigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS.: das bsp. nehm ich gern da es meine erste begegnung mit wow auf der games convention war wo neben mir einer parkte der in etwa auf die obige beschreibung passte... naja er hatte noch nen wow allianz tshirt an >_>


----------



## ErwinGT (22. September 2010)

Denke da gerne an die Dokus von N24 "Was kommt nach dem Menschen" oder so.
Die WoW Server würden da keine 30 Sekunden stabil laufen ^^


----------



## Heavyimpact (22. September 2010)

na na na ...wir wollen mal nicht alle in einen topf schmeißen....ich hab nur schwere knochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## witschinger (22. September 2010)

man braucht sich doch nur die WoW Folge von South Park anschauen^^ da sieht man ja den durchschnitt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Ischkar (22. September 2010)

Heavyimpact schrieb:


> na na na ...wir wollen mal nicht alle in einen topf schmeißen....ich hab nur schwere knochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Horizontal ausgeformt" is auch ne schöne Umschreibung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heavyimpact (22. September 2010)

gefällt mir !!!


----------



## Leang (22. September 2010)

morsche zusammen


----------



## Heavyimpact (22. September 2010)

witschinger schrieb:


> man braucht sich doch nur die WoW Folge von South Park anschauen^^ da sieht man ja den durchschnitt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




und die folge hat nen emmy gewonnen (amerikanischer fernsehserienpreis) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ischkar (22. September 2010)

und was machen wir jetzt mit dem angefangenen Tag?


----------



## Dhundron (22. September 2010)

Pastilo schrieb:


> @ Dhundron
> 
> Wenn die Server um 19:59 Hochfahren spiele ich immerhin 1Min ohne das du auch Spielst! Das reicht vollkommen
> 
> ...




Die eine Minute ist zu verkraften^^


----------



## Heavyimpact (22. September 2010)

Ischkar schrieb:


> und was machen wir jetzt mit dem angefangenen Tag?



ich geh mal was schaffen...sonst werd ich irre am rechner.... bis dann all togehter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tsujigiri (22. September 2010)

Wer auf der Maloche sitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 brauch sich nicht bis elf zu langweilen.

Dann hat die Arbeit ja doch was gutes am Mittwoch bis elf Uhr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ischkar (22. September 2010)

jo, have fun.... bei mir is totenstille im büro.....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solostraran (22. September 2010)

Lucky You. Hier ist immer was los im Büro. Auch, wenn man sich mal konzentrieren muss (bei Sindragosa z.b. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Michithekiller (22. September 2010)

Schaut euch das mal an :

Folge 1 :

http://www.darklegac...ics.com/39.html

Folge 2 :

http://www.darklegac...ics.com/46.html 

der eine oder andere wird sich da wieder erkennen^^


----------



## Ischkar (22. September 2010)

sehr geil! vor allem der zweite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michithekiller (22. September 2010)

Ischkar schrieb:


> sehr geil! vor allem der zweite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sry mein fail hatte es verkehrt herum gepostet ... jetzt stimmt die reihenfolge...


----------



## Oberon86 (22. September 2010)

für alle die gern TD spielen ...... http://www.kongregate.com/games/IriySoft/cursed-treasure-dont-touch-my-gems


----------



## Ischkar (22. September 2010)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> Sry mein fail hatte es verkehrt herum gepostet ... jetzt stimmt die reihenfolge...



Na dann....meine ich natürlich die erste Folge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyringsoul (22. September 2010)

^^ wünscht allen einen wunderschönen guten moorrggäähhnnn ^^

*Kaffee sucht und sich im Büro langweilt


----------



## Oberon86 (22. September 2010)

könnt mal eure meinung zu diesem spiel sagen ..... oder ob ihr besser kennt ....


----------



## Ischkar (22. September 2010)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> *Kaffee sucht und sich im Büro langweilt



Join the Club 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und guten morgen ^^


----------



## Solostraran (22. September 2010)

das Spiel ist ein ganz normales Tower Defense

http://www.chip.de/webapps/Wizard-Defense_41541353.html ist nett imo und Plants vs. Zombies (auch ohne Michael Jackson) zurzeit wohl das optisch spassigste


----------



## Oberon86 (22. September 2010)

naja bei Cursed Treasure: Don't Touch My Gems! lvlt der char selber noch mit ... das finde ich ganz gut am spiel


----------



## Torock2205 (22. September 2010)

Oberon86 schrieb:


> für alle die gern TD spielen ...... http://www.kongregat...t-touch-my-gems



Verdammt ^^ wollte mir das nur mal kurz anschauen.... jetzt komm ich net von los xD Coole TD Variante


----------



## Oberon86 (22. September 2010)

so geht es mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltoro73 (22. September 2010)

Guten Morgen Community.

Ich stelle Euch mal Kaffee, belegte Brötchen, Muffins, Kekse und 3L Cola bereit.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (22. September 2010)

GUDEN.....
Tiggi is auch wieder da...
lol funzt bei euch der luncher auch net?
bzw ich hab aus juggs ma WoW gestartet un was is... glaich geht das fenster auf un net der luncher -_- blöd ^^


----------



## Toxxical (22. September 2010)

luncher? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (22. September 2010)

http://www.2xfun.de/view.php?file=18394#item evtl. schon bekannt bei manchen, wenn ja auch wayne es ist auf jedenfall geil^^


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (22. September 2010)

*dance*
moha
*sterb*
*BR von kackpratze*
*annehm*
*dance*


----------



## Doofkatze (22. September 2010)

Speziell heute bin ich ja richtig gespannt, was passiert.

Bleibt alles beim Alten?
Wird der 4.0.0 zur Voraussetzung zum Spielen, da die neuen Talentbäume etc. aktiv werden?


----------



## Toxxical (22. September 2010)

Tiges ist gerade sicher auf einer anderen Weltenebene


----------



## Toxxical (22. September 2010)

Hab ich was verpasst?
Woher habt ihr die Info das Heute der Patch rauskommt?


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (22. September 2010)

ohje 
wenn die kommen muss man doch alles nochmal neu skillen oder o.O?
und wenn die wirklich die neuen machen wird dasnnen krampf...
attacken neu sortiern, anders skillen

mein dps wirf FALLEN *umfall*
;D

naja lassen wir die panik mache.. erstmal sehn ob wir heute überhaupt wieder on kommen....


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (22. September 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst?
> Woher habt ihr die Info das Heute der Patch rauskommt?



daher das schon seit tagen der downloader im hintergrund läuft wenn WoW neu startets/aus machst.
das is nie ein gutes zeichen ^^
außerdem war es iwo angekündigt ^^



und ja ich bin immer auf ner andern ebene ;D


----------



## Famenio (22. September 2010)

Der Patch soll doch erst in max. 2-3 Wochen kommen oder nicht?
4 Wochen nachdem das erste Pre-Event gestartet ist
war doch die Info...


----------



## Raaandy (22. September 2010)

hallo zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab eben im wow forum aufgeschnappt das mit cata, alle eu server zusammen gelegt werden sollen, stimmt das?

also das es keine verschiedenen realmpools mehr gibt sondern nur noch EIN großer.


----------



## Cazor (22. September 2010)

Moin, 

ich habe grad ein nettes smashing castle Game durch. http://armorgames.com/play/6833/sieger
Viel Spass!


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (22. September 2010)

Raaandy schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



so soll es geplant sein.. aber dafür sollen sie erstmal anständige server besorgen -.-
weil sonst is das ein chaos!!!

aber wieso net ^^ hat man net nur die 4 spackenserver die ich zur zeit immer in den inis habe dabei sondern alle andern auch *fg* spaß


----------



## hardcorewenz (22. September 2010)

kommt heute der patch ?? sry für die dumme frag weiß wahrscheinlich keiner genau aber wenn dann glaub ich geh ich jetz ausda arbeit zum arzt und hol mir nen gelben zettel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (22. September 2010)

danke für die antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da bin ich mal gespannt & freu mich drauf^^


----------



## Doofkatze (22. September 2010)

Raaandy schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das glaube ich nicht, Tim...


----------



## Marcinho (22. September 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> so soll es geplant sein.. aber dafür sollen sie erstmal anständige server besorgen -.-
> weil sonst is das ein chaos!!!
> 
> aber wieso net ^^ hat man net nur die 4 spackenserver die ich zur zeit immer in den inis habe dabei sondern alle andern auch *fg* spaß



Kann mal wer den Link dazu posten bitte?


----------



## Sangi (22. September 2010)

moisen 

server arbeiten und den downloader laufen lassen und das alles noch im urlaub.... grrrr warum dauert das immer so lange und was könnte in diesem großen pratch alles drin sein????


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (22. September 2010)

hardcorewenz schrieb:


> kommt heute der patch ?? sry für die dumme frag weiß wahrscheinlich keiner genau aber wenn dann glaub ich geh ich jetz ausda arbeit zum arzt und hol mir nen gelben zettel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wird sich net lohnen.
weil wer weiß ob mer heute nochmal anständig on kommen können


----------



## Toxxical (22. September 2010)

Ich würde mich jedenfalls freuen.
Vor allem das man mit dem neuen Launcher ab 1% Spielen kann.


----------



## hardcorewenz (22. September 2010)

ja egal wird scho wern warn bei den großen patches schon lange keine großen probleme mehr

wär nut gut wenn ich mir sicher sein könnte das er kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abixis (22. September 2010)

Das Battle.net ist auch down....

Aber auf die Frage ob der Patch heute kommt...... Der PTR läuft doch noch mit 4.0.X


----------



## Kournous (22. September 2010)

Denke mal heute wird nichts kommen. Oder sind sie im Amiland schon draußen???


----------



## Oberon86 (22. September 2010)

das macht echt laune ^^ [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]http://armorgames.com/play/6833/sieger[/font]


----------



## Mebo (22. September 2010)

Grade von der Wache gekommen und sau müde jetzt erstmal Kaffee und dachte ich kann spielen aber da fällt mir ein es ist ja MITTWOCH verdammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (22. September 2010)

Oberon86 schrieb:


> das macht echt laune ^^ [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]http://armorgames.com/play/6833/sieger[/font]





Cazor schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe grad ein nettes smashing castle Game durch. http://armorgames.com/play/6833/sieger
> Viel Spass!



hö^^


----------



## Habira (22. September 2010)

Ich weiß ja nicht was der mir das gedownloadet hat, aber der Patch wird es wohl sicher nicht sein, weil immer noch dier Background Downloader aktiv ist


----------



## hardcorewenz (22. September 2010)

ja das der ptr mit dem patch läuft muss ja nichts heißen ich denke der wird jetz bis zum cata release offen sein da sie da die neuen dinge immer kurz vorher testen.

und das mit amerika manche patches gabs auch in eu und ami gleichzeitg


----------



## Msglamsie (22. September 2010)

guten morgen :-)

Ob der Patch heut live geht??? Keine Ahnung, aber ich nehm mal an das es mit den Pre-Events weiter geht, sollen ja mehrere sein.


----------



## RippedLife (22. September 2010)

Ich spiele sellber erst seit 2 wochen WoW und ich hab auch erstma nit verstanden was jetzt los is, aber dann geh ich auf die Offiziele Seite bevor ich Buffed zuspamme...


----------



## Ischkar (22. September 2010)

warten wir einfach mal ab was da auf uns zukommt


----------



## paranaut (22. September 2010)

Laines schrieb:


> @ Paranaut dein name kommt mir so bekannt vor du spielst net zufällig auf Teldrassil und Tirion??



jap das tue ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dablo (22. September 2010)

RippedLife schrieb:


> Ich spiele sellber erst seit 2 wochen WoW und ich hab auch erstma nit verstanden was jetzt los is, aber dann geh ich auf die Offiziele Seite bevor ich Buffed zuspamme...




<3 
es gibt sie noch....leute mit brain!


----------



## Cazor (22. September 2010)

Dablo schrieb:


> <3
> es gibt sie noch....leute mit brain!



und Gearscore bei lvl40


----------



## Cradle01 (22. September 2010)

Msglamsie schrieb:


> guten morgen :-)
> 
> Ob der Patch heut live geht??? Keine Ahnung, aber ich nehm mal an das es mit den Pre-Events weiter geht, sollen ja mehrere sein.




Denke mal nicht das heute ein Pre-Event kommt.Auf´m PTR ist gerade die Questreihe mit dem Weltuntergang aufgespielt worden und noch ein wenig buggy.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (22. September 2010)

das hier is nen forum zum zuspammen ^^ hier werden noch "dümmere" sachen diskutiert ^^
von daher. is das doch recht schnuppe was mer hier labern

das thema hier wurde ja für sowas gemacht


----------



## Dablo (22. September 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> und Gearscore bei lvl40




Ja,ja...ich weiss ihr habt natürlich alle kein Gearscore drauf und schaut natürlich garnicht darauf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (22. September 2010)

bei Kackpratze musste ich lachen 




Dablo schrieb:


> Ja,ja...ich weiss ihr habt natürlich alle kein Gearscore drauf und schaut natürlich garnicht darauf!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nö, bei mir im Raid gibtsn Rüffel für Leute, die solche Addons benutzen. Soll wohl Lags verursachen beim Auslesen oder sowas.


----------



## Famenio (22. September 2010)

Aber wenn man neu anfängt und sich dann ein Profil erstellt, 
wo der GS schon angezeigt wird,
da merkt man doch, 
dass das erste was man in WoW lernt der GS ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich persönlich freu mich über den GS...
Ich hab keinen hohen, 
aber wenn ich Leute sehe, 
die einen höheren haben
und dann weniger DMG als ich machen,
dann bekomme ich immer das feiern zu Hause,
dass die Leute nur auf das Gear achten das es hoch ist,
aber ihren Char nicht spielen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alectronic (22. September 2010)

noch 25 min muahahah


----------



## Cradle01 (22. September 2010)

GS ist mit dem Patch eh überholt ,Blizz hat ein eigenes Toll eingebaut genauso wie ein Tool für DPS.


----------



## hardcorewenz (22. September 2010)

weils hier auch iwie passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiß jemand wo man das shirt noch her bekommt oder hat eins übrig ?

Mein Link


----------



## Nethertank (22. September 2010)

juhu Mittwochs Thread ist wieder da xD 

der war ja kurzzeitig mal verschwunden xD


----------



## Long_Wolf (22. September 2010)

Morgähn <Tass Kaff schlürft> Mhm extra versucht lang zu schlafen hat doch net geklappt...muss ich wieder warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragaron (22. September 2010)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> GS ist mit dem Patch eh überholt ,Blizz hat ein eigenes Toll eingebaut genauso wie ein Tool für DPS.



Klasse, wo haste das denn gelesen?


----------



## Cradle01 (22. September 2010)

Dragaron schrieb:


> Klasse, wo haste das denn gelesen?



Ich spiele momentan aufm PTR^^


----------



## Bingbongbing (22. September 2010)

Giev Patch!


----------



## Abixis (22. September 2010)

Server gehen wieder on.... 2 Server sind schon wieder da


----------



## Eloquia (22. September 2010)

Was ist denn der Arena-Pass 1 für ein Realm?
Wenn ich mich einlogge, steht lediglich dieser Server zur Auswahl!


----------



## Cazor (22. September 2010)

nochn Kaffee kochen.. bei mir auch Arenapass


----------



## Vanilecornet (22. September 2010)

denke mal arena server für arena turnier


----------



## alectronic (22. September 2010)

lol arena pas 1...XD


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (22. September 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> bei Kackpratze musste ich lachen



was gibts da zu lachen????



ich finde diese GS scheiße auch zum kotzen
aber sein mer da ma ehrlich.

zu nem gewissen teil is das schon praktisch, wenn man weiß wie man es zu "lesen" hat
klar kann sich nen heal iwelche dps sachen anlegen und PUFF hat er nen höheren GS.. aber dafür sollte man das gear ja so oder so überprüfen.
weil hat ja keiner bock IWEN durch ICC zu ziehn wie es letztens bekannten passiert is.
durch den GS kann man schon sehn "oh der hat genug kram um auch in ICC net gleich bei einem mini schlag vom mob gekillt zu werden" (als tank unpraktisch glei zu sterben ^^)
weil du kannst keinen durch ICC ziehn der nen GS von 2k hat.. das is schlicht und ergreifend nicht möglich.. der stirbt ja schon wenn ihn nen mob anschaut (übertrieben aber könnte hinkommen) klar man sollte sich nicht 100% auf den fu GS verlassen , aber leider tun das einige ohne ende...
GS hat wie alle Addons vor und nachteile!

un is klar das es laggs verursacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sollst ja keinen scannen wärend ihr in ICC den Lichking legen wollt ;D


----------



## Kournous (22. September 2010)

Sollen wir jetzt alle Arena spielen?^^


----------



## alectronic (22. September 2010)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa .... XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanilecornet (22. September 2010)

der server funzt net willst einlogge kommt server verbindung unterbrochen


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (22. September 2010)

lol ^^ arena 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dazu bin ich eh zu doof ;D


----------



## Vanilecornet (22. September 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> lol ^^ arena
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und ich bin zu gut


----------



## Gurengar (22. September 2010)

Tigres is dein Pala PVP Retri oder nur hammer overgeart? ^^


----------



## Kazimo (22. September 2010)

Kommt heute eigentlich 50% Buff in ICC. 

Bei uns aufm Server verbreitet sich dieses Gerücht. 

Gruz


----------



## Gurengar (22. September 2010)

Tigres is dein Pala PVP Retri oder nur hammer overgeart? ^^


----------



## Gurengar (22. September 2010)

Tigres is dein Pala PVP Retri oder nur hammer overgeart? ^^


----------



## Bortarythor (22. September 2010)

Server sind on


----------



## Vanilecornet (22. September 2010)

Kazimo schrieb:


> Kommt heute eigentlich 50% Buff in ICC.
> 
> Bei uns aufm Server verbreitet sich dieses Gerücht.
> 
> Gruz


 es ging nur bis zum 30% buff 50% wäre zu overpowered


----------



## Cazor (22. September 2010)

Kazimo schrieb:


> Kommt heute eigentlich 50% Buff in ICC.
> 
> Bei uns aufm Server verbreitet sich dieses Gerücht.
> 
> Gruz




*hust* was?


----------



## Kazimo (22. September 2010)

Joa ka bei uns hat irgendeiner was gelesen von 50% 

Das wäre wirklich absolut op.

Kann ja mal einer abcheckern wenn er on ist. Geht bei mir auf der arbeit schlecht


----------



## Famenio (22. September 2010)

50%...goil...dann kannste ja doch mit grad frisch 80-er den LK legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein maximum war auf 30% gestzt höher wird er nicht gehen.
Berichtet mal, ob sich was getan hat, wenn ihr On geht...
Bin auf Arbeit und kann das nicht nachvollziehen,
interessieren tut es mich trotzdem,
auch wenn ich denke, das nichts passiert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (22. September 2010)

Gurengar schrieb:


> Tigres is dein Pala PVP Retri oder nur hammer overgeart? ^^



mein pala soll was sein? *hammer overgeart
*wie soll ich das verstehn?
also pvp is der net -.-

dann isser OBERGREAT ne toll


----------



## Bingbongbing (22. September 2010)

leider kein patch <.<


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (22. September 2010)

muhhhh Alleria is noch net on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eloquia (22. September 2010)

Die Server, die noch nicht on sind, kommen erst um 15 Uhr, oder wars um 14 Uhr?


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (22. September 2010)

doch einige sind schon on aber noch net alle


----------



## alectronic (22. September 2010)

juhu Kil'jaeden ist online


----------



## Eloquia (22. September 2010)

Jetzt sind alle server on

/close Thread


----------



## Bandit 1 (22. September 2010)

Kazimo schrieb:


> Kommt heute eigentlich 50% Buff in ICC.
> 
> Bei uns aufm Server verbreitet sich dieses Gerücht.
> 
> Gruz



*Ja, der kommt heute. Und dann kommen jede Woche noch 10% dazu. Damit auch wirklich jeder Twink 
noch den LK legen kann. *

_Ok, ironie off. _


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, bei 30% war Schluß. Wer den jetzt noch nicht gelegt hat, der sollte sich echt beeilen. Ich denke
das mit 4.01 der Titel und auch so einige andere Sachen weggepatcht werden.
Und 4.01 wird bestimmt 2-4 Wochen vor Cata eingespielt. Wegen der weiteren Events.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (22. September 2010)

bestätige.. alleria auch wieder online ;D


----------



## Aratos (22. September 2010)

Gleich zu Hause...hoffentlich ist Wrathbringer dann wieder online...^^


----------



## Famenio (22. September 2010)

Eloquia schrieb:


> Jetzt sind alle server on
> 
> /close Thread


Ich hoffe doch, dass das ein scherz war...


----------



## Hamburgperle (22. September 2010)

Durotan ist wieder da .. pünklich 11.00 Uhr ;-)


----------



## b0nz03 (22. September 2010)

cazor nettes spiel hab mich au direkt mal anner map versucht^^

http://armor.ag/1LOmU


----------



## monthy (29. September 2010)

Guten Morgen.

So ab anne Schüppe... 
Ich will Urlaub.


----------



## Erital (29. September 2010)

Guten Morgen!

Sooo... jetzt noch fix den Kaffee geschlürft und dann ab zur Arbeit...

Euch nen schönen Tag! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sensêij1988 (29. September 2010)

moin


----------



## Madrix00 (29. September 2010)

so server sind zu zeit offline dann konnen wir langer schlafen ;D


----------



## Demontra (29. September 2010)

Oh? Bevor ich vorhin zur Arbeit bin konnte ich noch schnell Frostmarken vom eventboss abgreifen^^


----------



## Knallkörper (29. September 2010)

Morgähn!


----------



## Shacu (29. September 2010)

Guten Morgen,

wollt nur bekannt geben, Server sind bei mir wieder On und anscheinend wieder nichts mit neuem Patch


----------



## Demontra (29. September 2010)

Nachdem gestern keine Meldung kam, dass bei den Amis noch kein Patch live ging, hab ich's schon befürchtet.. :/
Vielleicht nächste Woche nach dem braufest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sensêij1988 (29. September 2010)

und wieder kein Mount in dem ollen Fass.

naja ab aufn beta server


----------



## schmetti (29. September 2010)

HuHU Wünsche euch einen Angenehmen Mittwoch Vormittag.


----------



## Phurim (6. Oktober 2010)

Blubb


----------



## Nikolis (6. Oktober 2010)

hab mich schon gefragt, wer der erste sein wird


----------



## Phurim (6. Oktober 2010)

Toll grad eben bin ich ausm Bett gefallen und kann net mehr schlafen....was geht bei euch?


----------



## Cyringsoul (6. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen liebe Gemeinde *herzhaft gäähhnn*

> Kaffee und frische Brötchen auf den Tisch stell <

na, was machen die heute an den Servern?


----------



## Ischkar (6. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgähn zusammen....


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Oktober 2010)

Moin Moin *kaffee hinstell*


----------



## Heavyimpact (6. Oktober 2010)

Wenig.....naja Shakes&Fidget läuft wenigstens!  ....sollten echt mal 1-8 abschalten....naja schon oft diskutiert....


----------



## Nimbe (6. Oktober 2010)

gudn morgen *kaffeetasse hochheb*


----------



## Cyringsoul (6. Oktober 2010)

Nimbe schrieb:


> gudn morgen *kaffeetasse hochheb*




*einschenk*

Milch und Zucker?


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Oktober 2010)

Mag einer Schnittchen? *rumreich*


----------



## Chalphador (6. Oktober 2010)

*reinschlüft und sich nen kaffe nehm*

Motgäähhn zusammen


----------



## Phurim (6. Oktober 2010)

Morgääähn *Schnitchen nimmt und sich nen Kakao macht* (trinkt keinen Kaffee)


----------



## Yiraja (6. Oktober 2010)

Giiiiiiive schnittchen


----------



## Yiraja (6. Oktober 2010)

Giiiiiiive schnittchen


----------



## Nikolis (6. Oktober 2010)

boah, heut morgen aufgewacht, und übelste erkältung am start.
nix kaffe für mich... ich zieh mir hier grad heiße milch mit honig rein!
keine ahnung, wie lange es her ist, daß ich sowas trinken mußte xD


----------



## Heavyimpact (6. Oktober 2010)

Nikolis schrieb:


> boah, heut morgen aufgewacht, und übelste erkältung am start.
> nix kaffe für mich... ich zieh mir hier grad heiße milch mit honig rein!
> keine ahnung, wie lange es her ist, daß ich sowas trinken mußte xD



die hatten meine töchter heute morgen auch ....aber die haben sich gefreut 

(über die milch mein ich ^^)


----------



## Phurim (6. Oktober 2010)

Nur das Heisse Milch mit Honig grad das falsche ist bei einer Erkältung...das "Verklebt" nur den Hals....da ist ein TEE (Kamille, Minze oder son Erkältungstee) die bessere Variante!


----------



## Nikolis (6. Oktober 2010)

na die sind aber sicher noch nicht 35 jahre alt, oder? O.o


----------



## soul6 (6. Oktober 2010)

Auch nen schönen guten Morgen wünsch !

zum Glück darf ich schon wieder Kaffee trinken, weil nach den letzten beiden Erkältungswochen hängt mir der Tee schon beim Halse raus 

Ach Brötchen auch noch schmier´ und sage : "wohl bekomm´s"

lg
randy


----------



## Heavyimpact (6. Oktober 2010)

Nikolis schrieb:


> na die sind aber sicher noch nicht 35 jahre alt, oder? O.o



net ganz ....selbst ich noch nicht....aber die 3 hab ich auch davor .


----------



## Morfelpotz (6. Oktober 2010)

Ovomaltine > Kaffee 

Moin allerseits^^


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (6. Oktober 2010)

Hier geht's ja vor, wie auf einem RP-Server. Interessant, Interessant. Kann man mal sehen: 1 Jahr Pause gemacht und der Thread ist irgendwie immernoch existent und enorm gewachsen. Was es nicht so alles gibt...
*Kaffee schürf und gähn*


----------



## Nikolis (6. Oktober 2010)

*sich ein mett-brötchen schmiert*

naja, für ein oder zwei tage werd ich auch milch mit honig trinken können.
vom verklebten hals merk ich übrigens nix. hab eher das gefühl, daß langsam meine stimme zurückkommt 

aber nu das brötchen *mampf*


----------



## Desoka (6. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen , 

so schnell noch einen Cappo machen und ne Runde BF: BC 2 
daddeln see ya later


----------



## Fearzone (6. Oktober 2010)

Guten morgääääään @ all 

Wenigstens kann man ja auf die Beta zugreifen bzw PTR ( für die leute ohne beta key ^^) für die, die es nicht aushalten zu warten 

Ansonsten durchhalten und Kaffe geniessen.

Ich für meinen Teil werde wohl nach laggy Hyal fliegen merken das ich kein Bock habe und dann Informatik büffeln bis 11:00 



Grüsse


----------



## sharas1 (6. Oktober 2010)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> *einschenk*
> 
> Milch und Zucker?





Ellesmere schrieb:


> Mag einer Schnittchen? *rumreich*



beides gerne....

MOIN, IHR LUSCHEN.... ^^


----------



## Avolus (6. Oktober 2010)

Mist, jetzt habe ich mich grade am Kaffee verschluckt und über den gesamten Schreibtisch gehustet x(

Krank sein suckt und dennoch auf Arbeit zu gehen noch mehr..

Das war mein Kommentar zuuuuuum.... Mittwoch!


----------



## sharas1 (6. Oktober 2010)

Morfelpotz schrieb:


> Ovomaltine > Kaffee
> 
> Moin allerseits^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Pfuideibel^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aval (6. Oktober 2010)

Moin Leute
*zigarette anzünd* 
wie gehts euch so?


----------



## Dispair (6. Oktober 2010)

So, bis 11 alle Sachen erledigen auf die ich sonst keine Lust hab. Bietet sich Mittwoch Morgen immer besonders an


----------



## sharas1 (6. Oktober 2010)

Naja, langeweile halt und so^^

Kaffee ist auch alle....*indieküchetaperundneueneinschenk*


----------



## Heavyimpact (6. Oktober 2010)

zum glück ist der beta-server online....gewöhn mich dann mal ein wenig an die änderungen. *stöhn*


----------



## moehrewinger (6. Oktober 2010)

Guten Moin zusammen *zünd* *schlürf*

Nebel draußen saugt.


----------



## Eltoro73 (6. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen Community.

Ich stelle Euch mal Kaffee, belegte Brötchen, Muffins, Kekse und 3L Cola bereit.


----------



## Cyringsoul (6. Oktober 2010)

Dispair schrieb:


> So, bis 11 alle Sachen erledigen auf die ich sonst keine Lust hab. Bietet sich Mittwoch Morgen immer besonders an



genau . so werde ich es auch machen ... das Bügelbrett, die Küche und das Wohnzimmer hab ich schon im HM-Modus geraidet, nun kommen noch die Bäder und die Schlafzimmer.
Der legendäre Dropp bliebt aber leider aus ...RL -> geile Grafik, scheiß Dropps ;o)


----------



## Fearzone (6. Oktober 2010)

Fangen einige  Deutsche eigentlich an zu laggen wenn sie zu weit sehen können?^^ weil als schweizer ist ja die sichtweite durch berge begrenzt , ging mir nur so durch den kopf bei RL Grafik 

Oder haben alle Highend Hardware Brain's^^


----------



## Darksereza (6. Oktober 2010)

*Fluppe anzünd*

*Kaffee schlürf*

*Augen aufmach*

So jetz noch irgendwas sinnvolles finden bis 11 Uhr, nur bei einem Haushalt gibt es zu vieles sinnvolles=)

Guten morgen an alle


----------



## Aval (6. Oktober 2010)

wat mach ich denn jetzt nu bis zum 7.12. 
groß raiden, eher net so^^


----------



## Bumblebee1893 (6. Oktober 2010)

Avolus schrieb:


> Mist, jetzt habe ich mich grade am Kaffee verschluckt und über den gesamten Schreibtisch gehustet x(
> 
> Krank sein suckt und dennoch auf Arbeit zu gehen noch mehr..
> 
> Das war mein Kommentar zuuuuuum.... Mittwoch!




Ich fühle mit dir mir gehts net anderst grad 

An alle anderen Moin 

Have a nice day !!!!!


----------



## Yokoono12 (6. Oktober 2010)

Fearzone schrieb:


> Guten morgääääään @ all
> 
> Wenigstens kann man ja auf die Beta zugreifen bzw PTR ( für die leute ohne beta key ^^) für die, die es nicht aushalten zu warten
> 
> ...





Hi wie funktioniert denn das mit dem PTR für die ohne Betakey? Wo kann man sich das runterladen und kann das jeder? Mich würde das sehr interessieren, bitte um Antwort xD


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Oktober 2010)

Boah - is hier ein Nebel *Fenster aufreiss* ...immer diese Raucher *tststts*Hust* ^^

Wir Norddeutschen haben den *Best Blick ever*^^ 50 km in die Ferne *Blick schweifen lass*^^

Okee und jetzt an die Büro arbeit


----------



## Bumblebee1893 (6. Oktober 2010)

Yokoono12 schrieb:


> Hi wie funktioniert denn das mit dem PTR für die ohne Betakey? Wo kann man sich das runterladen und kann das jeder? Mich würde das sehr interessieren, bitte um Antwort xD



Schau mal hier http://www.wow-europe.com/de/ptr/ da findst du alles


----------



## Domifolk (6. Oktober 2010)

wann kommt denn nun der patch


----------



## Fearzone (6. Oktober 2010)

Alle die einen World of Warcraft Account besitzen können auf dem PTR spielen auf diesem wird immer der nächst kommende Patch getestet.

Alle informationen zu den Testrealms findet ihr unter

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/ptr/


----------



## mumba (6. Oktober 2010)

Den Thread gibts ja immernoch


----------



## Darksereza (6. Oktober 2010)

Er wird auch nie ende ... =D



Tante Edith sagt: Da wir ja hier eh kein festes Thema haben mal eine Frage, würd mir jemand mal sagen wie das geht das man unter seinem Beitrag sein Char hat mit Erfolgen oder Raids oder Stats ?! Will das langsam auch haben =)


----------



## Morfelpotz (6. Oktober 2010)

sharas1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Pfuideibel^^
> ...



Das beste, was die Schweizer je erfunden haben 
Allerdings fehlt mir noch so eine schöne Tasse^^


----------



## Cyringsoul (6. Oktober 2010)

Fearzone schrieb:


> Fangen einige Deutsche eigentlich an zu laggen wenn sie zu weit sehen können?^^ weil als schweizer ist ja die sichtweite durch berge begrenzt , ging mir nur so durch den kopf bei RL Grafik
> 
> Oder haben alle Highend Hardware Brain's^^



das ist dann ungefähr so wie bei euch .. wir sehen das, was wir sehen wollen ... für alles andere haben wir Personal *sfg

*flame inc*


----------



## Yokoono12 (6. Oktober 2010)

Dank euch für die Infos


----------



## Bumblebee1893 (6. Oktober 2010)

Das is hier wie die wöchentliche Mittwochs Morgen Talk runde geht immer bis 11 Uhr


----------



## j0sh (6. Oktober 2010)

guten morgen zusammen =)


----------



## Darksereza (6. Oktober 2010)

Bumblebee1893 schrieb:


> Das is hier wie die wöchentliche Mittwochs Morgen Talk runde geht immer bis 11 Uhr





Manchmal auch länger xD 


Oben hatte ich einen Edit mit einer Frage, kann mir die einer beantworten vll. ? =)


----------



## Eltoro73 (6. Oktober 2010)

Hat noch jemand ein Tässchen Kaffee für mich? Sonst muss ich meinen Hintern wieder in die Küche schleppen 

@ Dark..hast ne PN


----------



## Aval (6. Oktober 2010)

ich bräucht ma eure hilfe sind hier vll n paar allianzler, mit denen ich neu durstarten könnte? hab jetzt 7 monate pause ghabt


----------



## Bumblebee1893 (6. Oktober 2010)

Aval schrieb:


> ich bräucht ma eure hilfe sind hier vll n paar allianzler, mit denen ich neu durstarten könnte? hab jetzt 7 monate pause ghabt



Warte bis zum 7.Dez da lohnt es sich mehr neu anzufangen neue quest gebiete usw.


----------



## sharas1 (6. Oktober 2010)

Morfelpotz schrieb:


> Das beste, was die Schweizer je erfunden haben
> Allerdings fehlt mir noch so eine schöne Tasse^^



Nicht ganz die selbe, aber hier
Ovomaltinetassenbestellservice
bekommt man welche^^

Ich warte jetzt mal nächste woche ab wenn der thread mit 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weitergeführt wird...^^


----------



## Aval (6. Oktober 2010)

Bumblebee1893 schrieb:


> Warte bis zum 7.Dez da lohnt es sich mehr neu anzufangen neue quest gebiete usw.



joa is klar, aba hab ja jetzt bock widda anzufangen. Außerdem is doch viel angenehmer wenn man am 7. anfängt und schon leute kenn


----------



## Bumblebee1893 (6. Oktober 2010)

sharas1 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz die selbe, aber hier
> Ovomaltinetassenbestellservice
> bekommt man welche^^
> 
> ...




Oder mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norica (6. Oktober 2010)

guten Moooooooooooooorgen : )!!


----------



## sharas1 (6. Oktober 2010)

Bumblebee1893 schrieb:


> Oder mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist ja wie alkoholfreies Bier....^^


----------



## Norica (6. Oktober 2010)

Aval schrieb:


> joa is klar, aba hab ja jetzt bock widda anzufangen. Außerdem is doch viel angenehmer wenn man am 7. anfängt und schon leute kenn



ich hab mir in auch noch fix n 80er hochgelevelt - mal ohne acc kram , hat aber auch gut n Monat gedauert :<^^


----------



## Cryteki (6. Oktober 2010)

ich dreh mit mir heut den joint  *freu*


----------



## Darksereza (6. Oktober 2010)

Was meint ihr kommt heute ein weiteres Event eigentlich ?


----------



## schmetti (6. Oktober 2010)

Und wiedereinmal Wünsche ich der Buffed Community einen guten Morgen und einen Wunderschönen Tag,
Bald wird es Cata geben nur noch paar Mittwochs ^^


----------



## Norica (6. Oktober 2010)

schmetti schrieb:


> Und wiedereinmal Wünsche ich der Buffed Community einen guten Morgen und einen Wunderschönen Tag,
> Bald wird es Cata geben nur noch paar Mittwochs ^^



"paar" is gut hihi ^^ , noch einige kommen da auf uns zu


----------



## Aval (6. Oktober 2010)

schmetti schrieb:


> Und wiedereinmal Wünsche ich der Buffed Community einen guten Morgen und einen Wunderschönen Tag,
> Bald wird es Cata geben nur noch paar Mittwochs ^^



jupp, leider...^^


----------



## Tsujigiri (6. Oktober 2010)

Jo business like usual... wenn ich von der maloche heim komm is es hoffentlich eh schon gelaufen


----------



## Aval (6. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> ich hab mir in auch noch fix n 80er hochgelevelt - mal ohne acc kram , hat aber auch gut n Monat gedauert :<^^



joa mein Problem is einfach, das iwie alle mit denen ich gezockt hab aufgehört haben, meine gilde nimma aktiv is und joa nun steh ich ganz allein da


----------



## Bumblebee1893 (6. Oktober 2010)

Gibts eig. schon infos über Cata Raid ini 10/25er man liest davon nix.Sind die überhaupt schon fertig oder sind die noch am basteln wenn ja dann wirds knapp bis zum 7.dez ?


----------



## Derulu (6. Oktober 2010)

Aval schrieb:


> ich bräucht ma eure hilfe sind hier vll n paar allianzler, mit denen ich neu durstarten könnte? hab jetzt 7 monate pause ghabt



Das mit 7. Dezember anfangen meiner Vorposter stimmt nicht so ganz...die neuen Gebiete/Questabfolgen kommen ja schon 1 bis 2 Wochen früher mit Patch 4.0.3, auch die neuen Rassen/Klassenkombis also solange du keinen Worgen spielen willst, kann es ab da schon für dich losgehen (und ja ich würde mit dem Starten warten, einfach weil das neue Questdesign/die Questabfolge weitaus logischer und geschickter gemacht ist...6 Jahre mehr Erfahrung wirken sich ganz schön aus. Bis dahin vll. Probeversion, die allerdings erst ab Patch 4.0.1 wieder verfügbar sein wird, oder, falls alter Account noch vorhanden, Rolle der Auferstehung eine Option?). Wobei mir schleierhaft ist, warum gerade Allianz, obwohl ich Zergenschamanen durchaus reizvoll finde.


BTT: Hm...in den USA sind heute nacht die Wartungsarbeiten um einiges verlängert worden, mal schauen was bei uns so geht


----------



## Norica (6. Oktober 2010)

Aval schrieb:


> joa mein Problem is einfach, das iwie alle mit denen ich gezockt hab aufgehört haben, meine gilde nimma aktiv is und joa nun steh ich ganz allein da



na musst halt von neu anfangen  genauso wie du damals angefangen hattest


----------



## Domifolk (6. Oktober 2010)

Raids gibt es bereits. Blizzard raidet schon länger, doch der Beta durfte sich das noch nicht ansehen.


----------



## Derulu (6. Oktober 2010)

Domifolk schrieb:


> Raids gibt es bereits. Blizzard raidet schon länger, doch der Beta durfte sich das noch nicht ansehen.



Jop gestern erst einen Bluepost darüber gelesen aber nun find ich den nicht mehr!


----------



## Bigfotz (6. Oktober 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Jop gestern erst einen Bluepost darüber gelesen aber nun find ich den nicht mehr!



meinst dies? 

http://blue.mmo-champion.com/t/27026397187/so-12-7-release-date-testing-raids-soon/


----------



## Lovsky (6. Oktober 2010)

BESCHISS! Gilneas is immer noch nicht on. Was ist aus dem vorzeige Realm geworden, der immer eine Stunde früher on war?


----------



## sharas1 (6. Oktober 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Jop gestern erst einen Bluepost darüber gelesen aber nun find ich den nicht mehr!



Den hier? 
Blizz-US-Forum

Damn, Bigfotz war schneller^^

Edit: Hier ins deutsche übersetzt:
Link


----------



## vandyce81 (6. Oktober 2010)

moinsen wo hier grad schon viele über cata-reden .... weis jemand ob es schon iwo im netz nen cataclysm-fansite-pack gibt mit grafiken, logos und so für die gilden und fan internetseiten

ich such mir danach schon 2std evtl hat ja einer von euch ne link

MfG vandyce


----------



## sharas1 (6. Oktober 2010)

vandyce81 schrieb:


> moinsen wo hier grad schon viele über cata-reden .... weis jemand ob es schon iwo im netz nen cataclysm-fansite-pack gibt mit grafiken, logos und so für die gilden und fan internetseiten
> 
> ich such mir danach schon 2std evtl hat ja einer von euch ne link
> 
> MfG vandyce


sowas etwa?

Liiihink

^^


----------



## Ehnoah (6. Oktober 2010)

Mittlerweile hat das ja leider fast jeder ^.^ . Am besten einfach eins selbst machen.


So das richtige Grafikpaket gibts noch nicht . Denke sicher zum Release von Cata dann.


----------



## Msglamsie (6. Oktober 2010)

moinsen

hmm immer diese warterei wenn mann schonmal frei hat 

aber mal so nebenbei weis jemand was mit den speziellen marken in cata passiert, meine nicht die frost und triumphmarken sondern siegel der champions und so.


----------



## sharas1 (6. Oktober 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Mittlerweile hat das ja leider fast jeder ^.^ . Am besten einfach eins selbst machen.
> 
> 
> So das richtige Grafikpaket gibts noch nicht . Denke sicher zum Release von Cata dann.



Ist ja nicht so das ich nur eines hätte...^^

link²


----------



## Toxxical (6. Oktober 2010)

Kommt Heute der Patch?


----------



## Eltoro73 (6. Oktober 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Kommt Heute der Patch?



Nein... nächsten Mittwoch erst


----------



## vandyce81 (6. Oktober 2010)

Danke sharas1, das ist schon mal net schlecht hab ich mir gerade schon mal gezogen, leider ist das ein template für Joomla! 1.0

ich dachte da eher an LINK so etwas für cataclysm leider hab ich nur kits für TBC und LK gefunden


----------



## Bosak (6. Oktober 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Kommt Heute der Patch?




Cata - nein
8.12 oder 15.12 geplant


----------



## Msglamsie (6. Oktober 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Kommt Heute der Patch?




also es wird angenommen das er nächste woche kommt am 23.10


----------



## sharas1 (6. Oktober 2010)

Msglamsie schrieb:


> moinsen
> 
> hmm immer diese warterei wenn mann schonmal frei hat
> 
> aber mal so nebenbei weis jemand was mit den speziellen marken in cata passiert, meine nicht die frost und triumphmarken sondern siegel der champions und so.



Die bleiben wohl so wie sie sind, da die Siegel z.b. ja fraktionsabhängig eingetauscht werden müssen...

Eine auflistung der zu tauschen den sachen findest du hier.


----------



## Bingbongbing (6. Oktober 2010)

Msglamsie schrieb:


> also es wird angenommen das er nächste woche kommt am 23.10



du meinst wohl 13.10


----------



## Msglamsie (6. Oktober 2010)

Bosak schrieb:


> Cata - nein
> 8.12 oder 15.12 geplant




cata kommt definitif am 7.12.


----------



## b0nz03 (6. Oktober 2010)

jo wenn man blizz versprechen glauben schenkt ja  next dienstag endet arena season und die hatten gesagt wenn die endet kommt der 4.0.1 patch  was also next mittwoch wäre

btw guten morgen hoffe der kaffee war nit zu stark


----------



## Msglamsie (6. Oktober 2010)

Bingbongbing schrieb:


> du meinst wohl 13.10




jupp meinte ich


----------



## Michithekiller (6. Oktober 2010)

hieß es nicht das der 4.0.1 am 7. oder 8.10 kommt, weil bin der meinung so ne News gelesen zu haben :-/


----------



## Sangi (6. Oktober 2010)

neiiiinn, 

es ist halb halb 11 und ich hab die wohnung usw fertig.
 mist jetzt muss ich noch ne halbe std warten -.-


----------



## b0nz03 (6. Oktober 2010)

lol spiel shakes and fidget so wie ich


----------



## Norica (6. Oktober 2010)

Sangi schrieb:


> neiiiinn,
> 
> es ist halb halb 11 und ich hab die wohnung usw fertig.
> mist jetzt muss ich noch ne halbe std warten -.-



kannst mir ja n kaffee als ablenkung machen <3


----------



## Bosak (6. Oktober 2010)

Sangi schrieb:


> neiiiinn,
> 
> es ist halb halb 11 und ich hab die wohnung usw fertig.
> mist jetzt muss ich noch ne halbe std warten -.-




Ich hoffe, dass nur halbe stunde

Es kann auch dauern


----------



## Zexxon (6. Oktober 2010)

Die ersten Server sind schon online =)


----------



## Domifolk (6. Oktober 2010)

viiiiiiele server schon online


----------



## Eltoro73 (6. Oktober 2010)

Zexxon schrieb:


> Die ersten Server sind schon online =)



Stimmt....na dann ist es ja heute Pünktlich...


----------



## Darksereza (6. Oktober 2010)

Zexxon schrieb:


> Die ersten Server sind schon online =)





Bei mir ist keiner Online Oo


----------



## Gryphos (6. Oktober 2010)

Shatt is on


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (6. Oktober 2010)

Nächste Woche kommt angeblich Patch 4.0.1 den man schon auf den PTRs testen kann. Da gibts dann die neuen Talentbäume, das neue "Markensystem", neue Berechnungen der Edelsteine, HP- und Manawerte, Jäger kriegt nun Fokus statt Mana, es gibt Erdbeben, Weltuntergangsverkünder usw.
Das bietet alles 4.0.1, einen guten Einstieg in Cataclysm und was da noch auf uns zukommt (selbst die Hauptstädte werden ab und zu von Elementaren angegriffen, dann verdunkelt sich der Himmel, es regnet und überall bricht Chaos aus)... ja selbst das neue Wasser wird es mit 4.0.1 geben... hab zum Glück nen Char auf nen PTR kopieren können. Was da kommt wird gewaltig und bringt ne ziemliche Umstellung mit sich, da die Talentbäume kleiner geworden sind, einige Talente geändert wurden und es nunnoch alle 5 Level einen Punkt zum verteilen gibt, also insgesamt 36 Punkte von 1 bis 80. Dafür gibts aber wieder Boni wenn man einen ganzen Baum bis zum Ende skillt.

Und Patch 4.0.3 ist der Cataclysmpatch der die Welt verändern wird, Gilneas und die Goblinsinsel eröffnet usw. Der kommt kurz vor Catacylsm, schätze mal eine Woche davor. Und am 7.12. kommt dann Cataclysm weltweit raus.

So einfach ist das


----------



## Zexxon (6. Oktober 2010)

meiner is noch net dabei ~.~


----------



## b0nz03 (6. Oktober 2010)

hmm laut warcraftrealms sind noch alle offline oO

*norica kaffee hinstell*


----------



## Sangi (6. Oktober 2010)

hehe reich ne große 5 l kanne kaffe noch mal in die runde


----------



## sharas1 (6. Oktober 2010)

vandyce81 schrieb:


> Danke sharas1, das ist schon mal net schlecht hab ich mir gerade schon mal gezogen, leider ist das ein template für Joomla! 1.0
> 
> ich dachte da eher an LINK so etwas für cataclysm leider hab ich nur kits für TBC und LK gefunden



Nee, offizielle kits wird es wohl erst nach dem release geben.
Alternativ kann man natürlich auch spezifisch mal bei google googeln^^

Cata-Logos

Da bekommt man auch schon so ziemlich alles was man für z.b. ein fansite braucht...
Der aufwand beträgt auch nur wenige minuten...würde ich mal probieren


----------



## Norica (6. Oktober 2010)

b0nz03 schrieb:


> hmm laut warcraftrealms sind noch alle offline oO
> 
> *norica kaffee hinstell*





 danke!


----------



## sharas1 (6. Oktober 2010)

Zexxon schrieb:


> Die ersten Server sind schon online =)



*nachschau

Edit: Kargath noch net..^^


----------



## Bosak (6. Oktober 2010)

ONLINE


----------



## Domifolk (6. Oktober 2010)

Auf Taerar spielen schon ganze 24 Leute xD


----------



## b0nz03 (6. Oktober 2010)

ok meiner is au on bis next mittwoch


----------



## Zexxon (6. Oktober 2010)

Blackhand wird wieder einer der letzten Server sein die Online kommen =(

Na sind schon einige Online wird ja auch langsam mal Zeit^^


----------



## Domifolk (6. Oktober 2010)

Wrathbringer online juhuuuu


----------



## Michithekiller (6. Oktober 2010)

Domifolk schrieb:


> Wrathbringer online juhuuuu




wurde auch zeit


----------



## .Blôôdy. (6. Oktober 2010)

Frostwolf is noch off 

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mvd2aw4tsW0[/youtube]


----------



## sharas1 (6. Oktober 2010)

Zexxon schrieb:


> Blackhand wird wieder einer der letzten Server sein die Online kommen =(
> 
> Na sind schon einige Online wird ja auch langsam mal Zeit^^


Wetten das Kargath nach Blackhand on ist?^^


----------



## Knallkörper (6. Oktober 2010)

gut zu wissen mit Wrathbringer... dann sehn wir uns ja bestimmt! xD


----------



## Zexxon (6. Oktober 2010)

sharas1 schrieb:


> Wetten das Kargath nach Blackhand on ist?^^



Sind beide fast gleichzeitig Online gegangen^^

Na frohes Zocken dann ne 

btw Frostwolf is schon Voll^^

Bis nächsten Mittwoch *wink*


----------



## subzeros (6. Oktober 2010)

Schade das der Patch heute nicht schon kommt


----------



## zakuma (6. Oktober 2010)

Blackmoore ist online :>


----------



## sharas1 (6. Oktober 2010)

So, ich wünsche euch was...^^

Bis nächsten mittwoch, zum lustigen rumdödeln und postcounter pushen...^^


----------



## Dispair (6. Oktober 2010)

Grade Rechtzeitig fertig geworden. Noch n Käffchen oder nen Schwarztee machen und ab gehts, Netherrochen und Drachen weiterfarmen :>


----------



## Bumblebee1893 (6. Oktober 2010)

Oh man würde jetzt auch lieber ne runde in Azeroth drehen aber nein man muß ja arbeiten


----------



## Michithekiller (6. Oktober 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> gut zu wissen mit Wrathbringer... dann sehn wir uns ja bestimmt! xD



bin wie immer im ah auf der tonne


----------



## IchbinArzt (7. Oktober 2010)

Hmm logins sind down ? komme nich mehr rein ^^

hat sich erledigt ^^


----------



## Dispair (7. Oktober 2010)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Hmm logins sind down ? komme nich mehr rein ^^
> 
> hat sich erledigt ^^



Ich flieg auch alle 15 min raus... grade schon wieder


----------



## IchbinArzt (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte seit meinem letzten Post auch noch ein paar mal Verbindungsabbrüche. Nachdem ich mal im Handelschannel gefragt habe stellte sich herraus das noch mehr Leute 
diese kleinen DCs hatten. Blizz bastellt wohl wieder heimlich in der Nacht am Server rum. Oder die Hamster im Rad werden langsam müde.......^^


----------



## progressivrockaa (7. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nPwQExCCNII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iplaynaked (13. Oktober 2010)

sind down: OGOGOGO!!!!einelfstehtimwald


----------



## Kite-X (13. Oktober 2010)

Hilfe mein Server ist down... und buffed laggt


----------



## improwars (13. Oktober 2010)

jop Buffed wird jetzt gestürmt


----------



## merc91 (13. Oktober 2010)

lasst das Ende beginnen...


----------



## xx-elf (13. Oktober 2010)

aber mit Anlauf


----------



## PiaMarie (13. Oktober 2010)

Dann mal abwarten und hoffen das um 12 Uhr wieder alles klappt...Denke persönlich eher an 18 Uhr (+)

Edit 2: Korrektur^^hihi


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (13. Oktober 2010)

Bye Bye Baumkollegen *wink

Omg, Buffed wir wirklich gestürmt xD


----------



## Miný (13. Oktober 2010)

Guckt mal in den Login-Screen "0:00-16:00 ... erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten für Patch 4.0.1" -_-


----------



## Hypokondria (13. Oktober 2010)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> Dann mal abwarten und hoffen das um 12 Uhr wieder alles klappt...Denke persönlich eher an 15 Uhr (+)



Im Infokästchen steht sogar bis 16 Uhr ;-)


----------



## taurados (13. Oktober 2010)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> Dann mal abwarten und hoffen das um 12 Uhr wieder alles klappt...Denke persönlich eher an 15 Uhr (+)



schon auf 16 uhr verlängert worn


----------



## xx-elf (13. Oktober 2010)

selbst wenn die 16 Uhr wieder ready sind würde ich mich ned einloggen ^^


----------



## Sharaaz (13. Oktober 2010)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> Dann mal abwarten und hoffen das um 12 Uhr wieder alles klappt...Denke persönlich eher an 15 Uhr (+)



Habe mich kurz vor 24 Uhr nochmal eingeloggt und da war schon im Anmeldebildschirm zu lesen, das die Wartungsarbeiten bis morgen nachmittag um 16 Uhr gehen. Vorher wird kein Server hochgefahren werden. War aber abzusehen, da die Wartungsarbeiten in Amerika auch erst auf 14 Uhr und dann auf 16 Uhr verlängert wurden (US Zeit natürlich). Dann lieber gleich ein großzügigeres Zeitfenster einplanen...


----------



## PiaMarie (13. Oktober 2010)

taurados schrieb:


> schon auf 16 uhr verlängert worn



mhhh ihr macht mir alle Angst^^

Naja dann werd ich mich mal hinhauen langer Tag morgen und hoffen das es dann eben zwischen 16 und 20 Uhr wieder alles läuft....

Und ab Freitag gucken wie es Raidmässig aus sieht,denn denke am Donnertsag testet jeder alles durch und und und...


Naja allen ne Gute nacht...


----------



## Zylenia (13. Oktober 2010)

Âh also bis 16 uhr down?
Wollte gerade aus Jux und Laune nach über 1 Jahr mal wieder reinschauen,naja dann mach ich Star Trek Abo wieder an ^^


----------



## Nauli (13. Oktober 2010)

und was macht ihr so?


----------



## merc91 (13. Oktober 2010)

Nauli schrieb:


> und was macht ihr so?



rumsitzen, ghostcrawler der in einem Käfig in der Ecke sitzt mit Salzstangen bewerfen, das übliche eben... und du?


----------



## ofnadown (13. Oktober 2010)

na dann verabschiedet euch schon mal vom mittwoch, weil es auf jeden fall n ichts mit 16 uhr wird, spätens um 15.30 kommt, verlängert bis um 18-19 uhr


----------



## Nauli (13. Oktober 2010)

merc91 schrieb:


> rumsitzen, ghostcrawler der in einem Käfig in der Ecke sitzt mit Salzstangen bewerfen, das übliche eben... und du?



Genau das gleiche, nur mach ich das mit dem Blizzard Chef


----------



## Kogmaw (13. Oktober 2010)

nein man ich will noch nicht gehn >.< ...


----------



## Harlon0822 (13. Oktober 2010)

Patcht es bei euch schon?
weil es sollten ja nochma 100mB sein wegen dem Launcher bei mir is da nix immer noch alter Launcher
Kann normal auf Spielen klicken usw.
(falls das normal ist sorry ^^ nie aufgefallen)


----------



## Especial (13. Oktober 2010)

Mein Server is down... muss ich nun sterben?


----------



## Vranthor (13. Oktober 2010)

Kogmaw schrieb:


> nein man ich will noch nicht gehn >.< ...




Ich musste lachen. xD


----------



## PiaMarie (13. Oktober 2010)

Kogmaw schrieb:


> nein man ich will noch nicht gehn >.< ...



erinnert mich an das eine Lied...

So nun bin ich wirklich weg,denn morgen ist nen langer Tag wieder....


Hab mir mal die mühe für die Dauerhocker hier im Forum gemacht und ....

*Knabberzeugs und Getränke bereit stell*


Ps: Den Kaffee/Tee muss wer später nachliefern...


Bye


----------



## pzzL (13. Oktober 2010)

Tja Leute, es ist wiedermal so weit... wir müssen und von unserem "altgewohnten" Spiel verabschieden und neues in unser Herz lassen. 
Wenn ihr sowas wie ein Herz habt, zumindest.


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2010)

Harlon0822 schrieb:


> Pacht es bei euch schon?
> weil es sollten ja nochma 100mB sein wegen dem Launcher bei mir is da nix immer noch alter Launcher
> Kann normal auf Spielen klicken usw.
> (falls das normal ist sorry ^^ nie aufgefallen)



Wieso sollte es jetzt schon patchen? o.O Das sollte doch erst gehen, wenn die Server wieder up sind...


----------



## Zylenia (13. Oktober 2010)

Nauli schrieb:


> und was macht ihr so?




Was wohl?
Was anders spielen,kaum vorstellbar was?
World of Tanks gerade paar Std. gezockt nun wollte ich mal wieder in WoW reinschauen aber da down,bekommt Star Trek mein Abo.  

Edit: so Abo abgeschlossen und schon kann ich spielen,bis denne.


----------



## Jim.Ex (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich hoffe wenn ich von der Arbeit um 18 Uhr daheim bin, das die Server nicht wie sau laggen.
Hab schlechte Erfahrungen mit Warth Patchday gemacht, vor allem hat es bestimmte Realm getroffen...

Na dann wünsche ich euch eine Gute Nacht! Erholt euch mal für eine Nacht


----------



## mlcwwe (13. Oktober 2010)

Also ich setze mich jetzt auf nen Stuhl in der Ecke und warte bis WoW wieder geht.


----------



## Kogmaw (13. Oktober 2010)

SNG für Blizzard Server hacken, loot ffa, keine noobs und nur mit Erfolg!!!


----------



## mettman1 (13. Oktober 2010)

Kogmaw schrieb:


> SNG für Blizzard Server hacken, loot ffa, keine noobs und nur mit Erfolg!!!



hrhr


----------



## Ykon (13. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt habt ihr mal etwas Zeit was zu essen, zu duschen und vielleicht einen echten sozialen Kontakt zu finden?
 In den Abendbars soll es ja auch nicht nur verzweifelte Leute geben :>


----------



## Skatero (13. Oktober 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Jetzt habt ihr mal etwas Zeit was zu essen, zu duschen und vielleicht einen echten sozialen Kontakt zu finden?
> In den Abendbars soll es ja auch nicht nur verzweifelte Leute geben :>



Danke für den Tipp. Ich geh jetzt wirklich etwas essen. Habe ich schon seit 3 Tagen nicht mehr gemacht.


----------



## IchbinArzt (13. Oktober 2010)

Und wer von euch glaubt das die Server um 16 Uhr wieder online sind ? ^^ ich Tippe mal darauf das morgen abend Raiden nicht möglich ist ^^


----------



## xiereon (13. Oktober 2010)

ich finde es einfach schlimm den die wartungsarbeiten wurden verlängert bis jetzt stehen sie schon auf 16 uhr. ich finde es einfach nervig solange warten zu müssen!


----------



## buuge (13. Oktober 2010)

nice wartungsarbeiten wurden schonmal auf 16 uhr verschoben


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (13. Oktober 2010)

buuge schrieb:


> nice wartungsarbeiten wurden schonmal auf 16 uhr verschoben



Naja was solls, gehe ich hallt solange die cata beta zocken^^ (ja die beta server sind on)


----------



## Darequi (13. Oktober 2010)

meine Bäumcheeennnnnnn :'(:'(:'(:'(:'(:'(


----------



## IchbinArzt (13. Oktober 2010)

Die Baumgestallt ist ganz weg oder nur noch "zündbar" für eine gewisse Zeit ?


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Oktober 2010)

Alle 5 Minuten für 30 Sekunden.

Aber wie sieht denn dann die "allgemeine" Heilerform der Druiden aus? Jetzt ganz normal wie der Char selber?


----------



## Nightred - Die Aldor (13. Oktober 2010)

Alle 3 Minuten 45 Sek oder so.


----------



## Pastilo (13. Oktober 2010)

@ kaepteniglo

Soweit ich weiß wird das so sein das man dann nurnoch in der eigentlichen Charakter Form heilen Tut. 

* 
*


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum mein Dudu-Kumpel auf Katze/Bär gegangen ist und nicht mehr Bäumchen ist.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (13. Oktober 2010)

eine wunderschöne Gute Nacht komme grade von der Arbeit u stell mal nen Kaffee rein


----------



## DontaDella (13. Oktober 2010)

>Adeee Bäumchen ich werde dich vermissen ;*(


----------



## IchbinArzt (13. Oktober 2010)

In den USA wurde nochmals eine Stunde dran gehangen. Ich wette in Europa wird die Zeit auch nochmal von 16 auf 17 Uhr ausgeweitet.


----------



## Kryos (13. Oktober 2010)

Also der Server ist down und ich bin aufgestanden und hab meine Wohnung verlassen (!) und dort war die Luft so kalt und anders (nicht so muffig wie gewohnt, so anders) und es war so ein helles Licht über mir, viel heller als meine Neolampe. Es war erschreckend und fremdartig. Ich will zurück...


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Oktober 2010)

Was für ein Licht denn? Es ist tiefste Nacht draußen.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (13. Oktober 2010)

so werd mir Dr House reinziehen ich liebe Receiver mit intergrierter Festplatte


----------



## Tweetycat280 (13. Oktober 2010)

Stern o Mond 2tes kann nicht sein weil schon lange down


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Oktober 2010)

Wenn Sterne heller sind als seine Neonlampe, sollte er sie mal einschalten 

So, noch 23 Minuten bis Baseball.


----------



## nooby_joshi (13. Oktober 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> eine wunderschöne Gute Nacht komme grade von der Arbeit u stell mal nen Kaffee rein



omg was arbeitest du denn?o.O


----------



## Alamor (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich komm auch meistens so spät heim. Wollte grad WoW zocken, hatte aber vergessen das Mittwoch ist :-) Und ich bin Call Center Agent. Arbeiten bis 23 uhr und daheim so gegen 24 uhr.


----------



## Toxxical (13. Oktober 2010)

Kann man den Patch schon laden?

Ich frage, weil ich eine kurze WoW Pause gemacht hab und nicht einfach nachschauen kann.


----------



## Fyeina (13. Oktober 2010)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Und wer von euch glaubt das die Server um 16 Uhr wieder online sind ? ^^ ich Tippe mal darauf das morgen abend Raiden nicht möglich ist ^^



Falls man morgen raidet wird es eh ein wenig durcheinander sein weil sich bei vielen Klassen ne Menge verändert hat. Und die Leute erstmal mit dem neu skillen, neu Glyphen und eingewöhnen und ausprobieren beschäftigt sind.

Ich bin ein richtig bösartiger Mensch, aber ich gönne es euch allen das der Server morgen streikt!! xD
Bin derzeit für 10 Tage in Barcelona, hab nur ein Netbook dabei auf dem ich nich zocken kann^^ Und ausgerechnet kurz vorm Urlaub bekomm ich nen Beta-Invite und der Patch geht auf die Realms nun live... Hatte mir schon zig Tinten erfarmt damit ich schön Gold machen kann wenn alle Leute jede Glyphe ihrer Klasse einmalig brauchen. Sauerei, die hätten ja wohl noch ne Woche warten können auf mich. Buuuuhuuuuhuuu *wein*
Man bin ich ein oller Süchtel, würd so gerne ein wenig zocken vorm schlafen gehen


----------



## SonicTank (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich freu mich auf "morgen", endlich mal wieder etwas Abwechslung im WoW-Alltag


----------



## Schiimon (13. Oktober 2010)

Also bei mir lädt er, wenn ich den Launcher öffne. Bzw checkt die Dateien, die ich per Backgrounddownloader schon geladen hab


----------



## Shadar08 (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt, nicht was ich machen soll. Bissl am main rumspielen und das wars. Dank der Raidid wurde der 25er aufgelöst, naja mehr wäre eh nicht gegangen. Werde trotzdem morgen ab 15 Uhr probieren reinzukommen, man weiß ja nie :-)


----------



## Darequi (13. Oktober 2010)

so, ich werd jetzt erstmal etwas zeit haben meine ganzen browser games zu machen :

Facebook : Farmville / Cafe World / FrontierVille
MyFreeFarm
KapiHospital

z.zt. stillgelegt :
oGames
Shakes&Fidget 
2MinManager

Mhh, hab ich Dr.House verpasst?


----------



## Scota (13. Oktober 2010)

Bei den Amis sind die Server nach 17 Stunden Wartungsarbeiten wieder da und wie bei jedem grösserem Inhaltspatch hängen die meisten erstmal im Ladebildschirm fest.


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich installier den Patch hier in Good Old Germany gerade 

Patchinstaller: WoW-x.x.x.x-4.0.0.12911-Updater.exe


----------



## wowoo (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich auch, aber wenn der Updater dann fertig ist kommt nichts mehr oder?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (13. Oktober 2010)

dr house darf man nicht verpassen zum glück aufnehmen


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Oktober 2010)

wowoo schrieb:


> Ich auch, aber wenn der Updater dann fertig ist kommt nichts mehr oder?



Selbst wenn etwas kommt ist es egal, da der Streamlauncher ja dabei ist und der fehlende Rest einfach runtergeladen wird


----------



## Tweetycat280 (13. Oktober 2010)

mal ne andere Frage wie weit sind die Addonupdates will nicht bei Curse downloaden


----------



## Kryane (13. Oktober 2010)

17 Stunden Wartungsarbeiten auf den US-Servern... dann wirds bei uns auch bestimmt so lang dauern ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, mein Curseclient hat vorhin ca. 10 Addons schon aktualisiert 

Wo/Womit willst du die Addons runterladen?


----------



## Scorpion1987 (13. Oktober 2010)

as we speak, ist der neue patch bei mir am installieren 

hi, und guten morgen :>


----------



## Tweetycat280 (13. Oktober 2010)

ich wollt hier downloaden


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Oktober 2010)

Dann warte mal lieber noch bis heute Mittag. ZAM muss auch mal schlafen


----------



## Tweetycat280 (13. Oktober 2010)

macht wohl nicht gern Nachtschicht


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Oktober 2010)

Er ist oft genug Nachts noch on. Aber irgendwann hält man das mit 24/7 nicht mehr aus


----------



## SonicTank (13. Oktober 2010)

So´n Mist, es ist Mittwoch und mein Server ist down


----------



## Helmod (13. Oktober 2010)

Moin leute

bei mir hat sich folgendes Problem beim updaten eingestellt
der launcher startet und schreibt mir "aktuelle Tools werden heruntergeladen..."
kurz darauf bricht er ab und schreibt mir "Timeout der Updater-Verbindung"

Repairprogramm und ausführen als Admin hat auch nix gebracht, hat da jemand Rat


----------



## Darequi (13. Oktober 2010)

uff ... Launcher 4.0 hat gepatcht,
jetzt läd er nochmal 1,6gb im neuen Launcher 
10,9mb/572,5mb/914,6mb - ptp off und ziehe mit 2,4mb


----------



## Charvez (13. Oktober 2010)

Darequi schrieb:


> uff ... Launcher 4.0 hat gepatcht,
> jetzt läd er nochmal 1,6gb im neuen Launcher
> 10,9mb/572,5mb/914,6mb - ptp off und ziehe mit 2,4mb



also bei mir isser schon fertig ^^


----------



## Darequi (13. Oktober 2010)

... wann weisst du, das du zu viel WoW LichKing gespielt hast?

Wenn du im Launcher Updater "nekrotische Updates werden durchgeführt" anstatt "Nicht-kritische Updates werden ausgeführt"liest 


(wie gerade ebend bei mir geschehen!)

@Chavez? 

Bei mir jetzt auch gerade, nur noch s.o. ^^

was passiert jetzt wohl, wenn ich "Spielen" drücke?


----------



## Charvez (13. Oktober 2010)

nekrotische Updates.. ahhhja, diese Seuche immer wieder xD ich hab se lieb gewonnen, ich mag sie... kann ich sie jetzt wegschmeissen pls?-.-

Ich kanns nimmer sehn.... will Cata xD


----------



## Kryane (13. Oktober 2010)

und passiert was wennst auf "spielen" gehst? ^^


----------



## Darequi (13. Oktober 2010)

Kryane schrieb:


> und passiert was wennst auf "spielen" gehst? ^^




Jaaa 

ich komme aber auf keinen Server drauf 

Wieso sind die alle offline ??


----------



## Kryane (13. Oktober 2010)

ich sitz da grad vorm Blizzard Updater und da steht verdammt oft:
Goblin
Worg... iwas
Gilnean_Male
Gilnean_Female

wtf? ^^
Frag mich wo das im neuen Patch eingefügt wird?

Dachte Gilneas gibts in dem neuen Patch ja noch gar ned... frag mich wo diese Leute dann vorkommen, wer eine idee?


----------



## Darequi (13. Oktober 2010)

Kryane,

man könnte ja vermuten, da es ja der Cata - Pre Patch ist, das das schon ein paar Dateien sind, die erst mit Cataclysm aktiv werden...


----------



## sensêij1988 (13. Oktober 2010)

morgen


----------



## DJKM (13. Oktober 2010)

/push


----------



## Kryane (13. Oktober 2010)

hm... ^^

wahrscheinlich


----------



## Kryane (13. Oktober 2010)

noch was witziges beim Updater gelesen:

"gnomespidertank"

^^ aha kann mir rein gar nichts drunter vorstellen


----------



## Dalynéa (13. Oktober 2010)

Kryane schrieb:


> noch was witziges beim Updater gelesen:
> 
> "gnomespidertank"
> 
> ^^ aha kann mir rein gar nichts drunter vorstellen



Hab mal kurz Google bemüht, scheint wohl dieses spinnenartige mechanische Kriegsmaschinenzeug von den Gnomen zu sein. (Tank für Panzer)
Also die, die man bei der Qsreihe um Gnomeregan zur Zeit testen muss^^ Ist zumindest das einzige was ich gefunden hab, fand die Bezeichnung auch etwas verwirrend 

Und guten Morgen nebenbei..^^


----------



## moddok (13. Oktober 2010)

*auf 4.0.1 freu*


----------



## Niranda (13. Oktober 2010)

Wer den Patch noch laden muss, dem biete ich meinen server mit max speed an 
5,1Gb, WoW 4.0.0 EU, 3 Teile (gepackt in einer) -> http://niranda.net/WoW-4.0.0-EU.rar


----------



## Ahramanyu (13. Oktober 2010)

In welchen Ordner (unter XP) werden die heruntergeladenen Dateien gepackt und wie sieht das Ganze am Ende aus?


----------



## Niranda (13. Oktober 2010)

@Ahramanyu
Du beginnst den Download kurz mit dem Blizzarddownloader, sodass alle Ordner angelegt werden.
Den Blizzard-Downloader brichst du dann ab, gehst auf
Arbeitsplatz
- Festplatte
-- Programme
--- World of Warcraft
---- Updates

Und in den Updates ordner packst du die 3 Dateien rein (WoW-3.3.0.xxxxx - 4.0.0.xxxx-EU-Stage-1 bis Stage-3)

Dann startest du den Blizzarddownloader erneut, der durchsucht das verzeichnis und lädt eventuell ein paar MB nach


----------



## sP!edk1ll (13. Oktober 2010)

Also ich werd jetz zu Starbucks gehen mir nen guten Kaffee holen, zu Thalia mir nen gutes Buch holen, ne Bewerbung abschicken und solange lesen bis der server wieder da is ;D

mfg Flo


----------



## Cyringsoul (13. Oktober 2010)

guten morgäähhnnn 


*kaffee such*


----------



## Cyringsoul (13. Oktober 2010)

ich werde mich nun so langsam auf die Arbeit schwingen .. dort gaaannzzz schnell wieder den Livestream für die Rettung anmachen und mich tierisch freuen, dass die tapferen Kumpels endlich rausgeholt werden.

Ich freu mich so für sie!

Der Patch ist heute irgendwie nebensächlich für mich.


----------



## Kiefa (13. Oktober 2010)

humpf so früh noch *gähhhhn*
wieder schlafengeh......


----------



## Fearzone (13. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen @ all ... das grosse warten kann beginnen


----------



## Ahramanyu (13. Oktober 2010)

Falls ihr innerhalb eurer Gilden noch damit rechnet heute zu raiden, vergesst es und verkündet Raidausfall.


----------



## Shendria (13. Oktober 2010)

sP!edk1ll schrieb:


> Also ich werd jetz zu Starbucks gehen mir nen guten Kaffee holen, zu Thalia mir nen gutes Buch holen, ne Bewerbung abschicken und solange lesen bis der server wieder da is ;D
> 
> mfg Flo



Würdest mir bitte nen Cafe mitnehmen? *liebguck*	hätte ich grad dringend nötig 

Morgääääääähn zusammen


----------



## redknife (13. Oktober 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Falls ihr innerhalb eurer Gilden noch damit rechnet heute zu raiden, vergesst es und verkündet Raidausfall.



Deiner Meinung!
Aber leveln darf man heute noch =)


----------



## Fearzone (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe extra gestern noch n Teufelssaurier gelevelt um heute Kill Command zu spammen ob das nun im Raid ist oder in Hero's ist mir dann auch egal xD

Wenn Kill Command immer noch so zieht wie in der Cata Beta dann Gute Nacht, aber ja kennen wir ja schon geht so live wird generft, so dass man es nicht mehr brauchen kann nach x monaten wird es dann wieder gebufft, dass man es vll wieder brauchen kann bevor es dann ganz verschwindet oder ersetzt wird


----------



## Ordum (13. Oktober 2010)

Never play on a patch day

mehr sag ich nicht dazu...


----------



## Shendria (13. Oktober 2010)

Ordum schrieb:


> Never play on a patch day
> 
> mehr sag ich nicht dazu...



Es gibt doch nix lustigeres als das rumgeheule das Addon XY net mehr funktioniert....^^ Das allein is es mir schon wert, heut abend einzuloggen


----------



## Fearzone (13. Oktober 2010)

Wenn heute jemand im /2 mit der Frage aufkreuzt wie er jetzt einen Worgen bzw Goblin erstellen kann krieg ich Krämpfe ^^ dicht gefolgt von was muss ich jetzt skillen aka www.ichhabnochkeintalentdurchgelesenundnervelieberandereleutemitmeinerfaulheit.com oder wie schon oben erwähnt der Addon whine ^^ aber ja happy patch day


----------



## Ischkar (13. Oktober 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Es gibt doch nix lustigeres als das rumgeheule das Addon XY net mehr funktioniert....^^ Das allein is es mir schon wert, heut abend einzuloggen



Guten Morgähn,

werde mich auch mal doof in die gegend stellen und den Handelschannel lesen. Mit ner Tüte Popcorn oder so


----------



## Plek (13. Oktober 2010)

oh ja schlimme fragen werden kommen.

wo sind meine arenapunkte, wieso hab ich keine
embleme mehr..wolt mir zweites T10 teil holn..fu blizz xDDD
mal sehn ^^

ich mach alle add ons aus und genieße das neue standart UI =D


----------



## coupe80 (13. Oktober 2010)

Plek schrieb:


> ich mach alle add ons aus und genieße das neue standart UI =D



moin moin 
also ich update schon seit gestern meine addons ein paar werde ich auch raus schmeisen aber die meisten 
sollten ja wieder gehen :-)


----------



## Deathloc (13. Oktober 2010)

*EU Maintenance extended, now scheduled to end at 04:00PM CST as well, instead of 12:00PM.*

MMO-Champion

Ich bin seit Langem froh, erst um 16:00 Uhr Feierabend zu haben. : )


----------



## Knallkörper (13. Oktober 2010)

erstmal schauen heute ob "Fass!" sich als fokusverbraucher mehr eignet als Arcaner... @Ashkala ist dir was bekannt ob Arcaner noch GCD hat!?


----------



## Cyringsoul (13. Oktober 2010)

jaja.. die Flames .. ich freu mich drauf .. heute Abend schön mit ner Tüte Popcorn und viel Käse für den Whine ...


----------



## coupe80 (13. Oktober 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> ist dir was bekannt ob Arcaner noch GCD hat!?



also soweit ich es auf dem ptr mitbekommen habe gibt es keinen gcd mehr bei den schüßen
kann mich auch irren aber mir kam es so vor als hänge es jetzt nur noch vom focus ab 

grüße


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Oktober 2010)

Wie wärs mit nem offiziellen Patchday-Fragethread


----------



## Knallkörper (13. Oktober 2010)

coupe80 schrieb:


> also soweit ich es auf dem ptr mitbekommen habe gibt es keinen gcd mehr bei den schüßen
> kann mich auch irren aber mir kam es so vor als hänge es jetzt nur noch vom focus ab
> 
> grüße




ok also läuft es drauf hinaus abzuwarten... weil GCD verschwende ich nicht so gern wenn der schaden fast der selbe ist und ich Fass! mit einem ZUverlässigen rausdrücken kann! xD


----------



## Cyringsoul (13. Oktober 2010)

@ Fearzone .. hab ich gerade gefunden .. die jetzt schon bekannten Fehler des Patches: 

_*Jäger*_

Neu erstellte Jäger erhalten eine Pet-Aktionsleiste.
Käfer können nicht gezähmt werden.
Einige Fähigkeiten für Jäger-Begleiter erscheinen im Zauberbuch, bevor der Jäger sie tatsächlich einsetzen kann.
Begleiter haben keine Animation für "Aasfresser".
Im Kampflog werden falsche Werte für "Marderbiss" angezeigt.
Die Exotenfähigkeit "Froststurmatem" funktioniert nicht wie im Tooltip beschrieben.
Der Debuff-Tooltip für "Froststurmatem" stimmt nicht mit dem Tooltip zur Fähigkeit überein. (bezieht sich möglicherweise nur auf die englische Sprachversion)
Der Tooltip für "Schimärenschuss" lässt die Heilungs-Effekte dieser Fähigkeit unerwähnt. (bezieht sich möglicherweise nur auf die englische Sprachversion)
Der grafische Effekt von "Kobraschuss" zielt an Kreaturen vorbei.
"Schwarzer Pfeil" verursacht nicht so viel Schaden wie im Tooltip angegeben.
Viele Begleiter-Fähigkeiten verschwinden von der Pet-Aktionsleiste, sobald Ihr Euch neu ins Spiel einwählt oder einen mit Ladebildschirm verknüpften Zonenwechsel vornehmt.
Teufelssaurier werden im Pet-Interface nicht korrekt angezeigt.

hf


----------



## Morgenstern1970 (13. Oktober 2010)

Fearzone schrieb:


> Wenn heute jemand im /2 mit der Frage aufkreuzt wie er jetzt einen Worgen bzw Goblin erstellen kann krieg ich Krämpfe ^^ dicht gefolgt von was muss ich jetzt skillen aka www.ichhabnochkeintalentdurchgelesenundnervelieberandereleutemitmeinerfaulheit.com oder wie schon oben erwähnt der Addon whine ^^ aber ja happy patch day



Hehehehe, und, auch sehr beliebt vom PTR: Wo steht der Lehrmeister fürs Fliegen in der alten Welt?!


----------



## Fearzone (13. Oktober 2010)

So extra nochmal schnell Cata beta eingeloggt ^^ Arkaner Schuss Crit (durchschnittlich ) : 6.2k ---- Fass Crit ( durchschnittlich ) : 10.6k , mit lvl 80 hunter pet ist ein wolf und kein exotisches Pet 

und nein Arkaner hat kein CD mehr , aber Fass hat 6sec CD , also bei genügend Focus lohnt es sich vll schnell AS zu spammen ansonsten als BM aufjedenfall ned


----------



## Fearzone (13. Oktober 2010)

lustig dabei ist ja das irgendwie das pet bei Kill Command immer gleich noch n ca 5k style macht was sich addiert mit Kill Command einfach lächerlich ist , wenn man bedenkt das der Hunter sicher noch n Steady drückt inklusive Arkaner und Autoshot


----------



## Toxxical (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin gerade den Patch am runterladen und da steht 82 Stunden Oo


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

man hat den sich auch schon vorher langsam und sicher über wochen runtergeladen un fängt net heute damit an ;D
hrrhrhrr


guten morgen erstmal


----------



## Toxxical (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab eine WoW Pause gemacht und hab mir gedacht es wäre leichter nur 1 Patch zu Laden anstatt alle von Woltk + später 4.01.


----------



## Cyringsoul (13. Oktober 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade den Patch am runterladen und da steht 82 Stunden Oo




aus dem Grund hat Blizz uns diesen Patch schon vor langer langer Zeit zur Verfügung gestellt. Ich mußte heute morgen gerademal 10 min laden, schwubs, war alles fertig.


----------



## Fearzone (13. Oktober 2010)

und ich hoffe nur du bist nicht gerade dabei  über den Blizzard downloader zu ziehen  . Für das gibt es bessere alternativen wie zB Gamona oder vorhin hat hier auch wer seinen Server zur verfügung gestellt für max speed download ^^


----------



## Mindadar (13. Oktober 2010)

Mein Server ist nicht down...ich aber


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

das stimmt wohl... über den downloader kannst das vergessen
musste WoW vor ner zeit neu drauf machen weil ich rechner gewechelst habe..
und dann hab ich halt die 3 dvds drauf gemacht (war schon ewig am installen) und dann dachte ich mir... "och die paar patchs ziehst dir schnell" 

haaaa pustekuchen...

hätte ich 5 wochen gezogen...

einfach ma bei google "Patch WoW nummer (pätchnummer halt)" und schwubs alle runnergaeladen un nachn un nach install.. stunde war ich fertig ^^


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Mein Server ist nicht down...ich aber



lol?


----------



## Mindadar (13. Oktober 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> lol?



Ausschlafen ist nen Wunschkonzert wenn auf einem ne verkackte katze mit ihrem übergewicht rumturnt -.-


----------



## Notivity (13. Oktober 2010)

Sonst war hier aber auch immer mehr los oder? 
seit ihr alle unkreativ geworden?


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Ausschlafen ist nen Wunschkonzert wenn auf einem ne verkackte katze mit ihrem übergewicht rumturnt -.-



lol joa das auf jeden fall... ;D


----------



## Toxxical (13. Oktober 2010)

Ok noch 4 Stunden aber immer noch besser als 82


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

Notivity schrieb:


> Sonst war hier aber auch immer mehr los oder?
> seit ihr alle unkreativ geworden?



die pennen alle noch ^^
sich in den schlaf geweint weil der server so LANGE down is...


----------



## Mindadar (13. Oktober 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> lol joa das auf jeden fall... ;D



Und jetzt heiß es ganzen tag genießen weil ich "Frei" habe


----------



## Fearzone (13. Oktober 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Ausschlafen ist nen Wunschkonzert wenn auf einem ne verkackte katze mit ihrem übergewicht rumturnt -.-



lässt sehr viel raum für spekulationen offen xD krasse 2deutigkeit mein lieber


----------



## Mindadar (13. Oktober 2010)

Fearzone schrieb:


> lässt sehr viel raum für spekulationen offen xD krasse 2deutigkeit mein lieber



Ich hab es nicht nötig mir in diesem Fall etwas Unterstellen zu lassen


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Und jetzt heiß es ganzen tag genießen weil ich "Frei" habe



geh für mich "arbeiten" -__- kein bock
komme erst um 12 nachts heim -.- naja dann is der erste hype weg.. hoffe ich zumindestens das die wartuungsarbeiten net bis dann gehn


----------



## Solostraran (13. Oktober 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> @Ahramanyu
> Du beginnst den Download kurz mit dem Blizzarddownloader, sodass alle Ordner angelegt werden.
> Den Blizzard-Downloader brichst du dann ab, gehst auf
> Arbeitsplatz
> ...



Danke für's Angebot  Ich habe die Teile 1-3 schon beizeiten über Links in wowwiki runtergeladen. heute noch stage4. Mein Updates-Verzeichnis sieht nun so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das so passt? (die alten Updates mal aussen vor)

Danke.


----------



## Famenio (13. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen


----------



## Mindadar (13. Oktober 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> geh für mich "arbeiten" -__- kein bock
> komme erst um 12 nachts heim -.- naja dann is der erste hype weg.. hoffe ich zumindestens das die wartuungsarbeiten net bis dann gehn



Da ich eh net zocke können wir auch tauschen ^.^ ich krieg deine Arbeit und du kriegst meine nicht vorhandene Arbeit


----------



## Bahlti (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich hoffe doch dass Destromath wieder on ist bis ich von der Arbeit komm  Wobei ich nur geringe Hoffnungen habe ^-^... Man kennt ja die Blizzard-Azubis die zu gern über Kabel stolpern


----------



## Morfelpotz (13. Oktober 2010)

Wau.... respekt Blizzard..... der Downloader brennt mit 1,2 MB/sec.... so gefällt mir das *fg*

Moin zusammen 

*kekse nachfüll*


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Da ich eh net zocke können wir auch tauschen ^.^ ich krieg deine Arbeit und du kriegst meine nicht vorhandene Arbeit



was muss ich bei deiner nicht vorhandenen arbeit machen?


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

°__° kekse


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

*raufstürz und futter*


----------



## Knallkörper (13. Oktober 2010)

Fearzone schrieb:


> So extra nochmal schnell Cata beta eingeloggt ^^ Arkaner Schuss Crit (durchschnittlich ) : 6.2k ---- Fass Crit ( durchschnittlich ) : 10.6k , mit lvl 80 hunter pet ist ein wolf und kein exotisches Pet
> 
> und nein Arkaner hat kein CD mehr , aber Fass hat 6sec CD , also bei genügend Focus lohnt es sich vll schnell AS zu spammen ansonsten als BM aufjedenfall ned




supi danke... AS aber auch nur wenn nicht grad GS procct^^ und BM naja lohnt sich wohl erst mit Cata da Kobraschuss erst mit 81 kommt!


----------



## Mindadar (13. Oktober 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> was muss ich bei deiner nicht vorhandenen arbeit machen?



ähhhh atmen, den tag überleben mit irgendwelchen frauen die man am nächsten tag eh nich mehr mag...etc


----------



## Domifolk (13. Oktober 2010)

...16 Uhr?!

Naja egal ich muss eh arbeiten.

*frühstückhol*


----------



## Vizard (13. Oktober 2010)

Ohayou alle zusammen.
16h Server Down WTF!?
OH MEIN GOTT WIR WERDEN ALLE STERBEN.
Jetzt mal im ernst was werdet ihr als erstes machen wenn die Server wieder oben sind? 
Ich denke mal ich werde gleich wieder weiter Twinken mal schauen.

MfG Vizard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c0mA (13. Oktober 2010)

Irgendwie hab ich Angst vor heute Mittag =/


----------



## Assassin_VIII (13. Oktober 2010)

c0mA schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich Angst vor heute Mittag =/



wieso steht dann die Blizzard-Mafia vor deiner Tür und will dir Steinschuhe andrehen?


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

Vizard schrieb:


> Ohayou alle zusammen.
> 16h Server Down WTF!?
> OH MEIN GOTT WIR WERDEN ALLE STERBEN.
> Jetzt mal im ernst was werdet ihr als erstes machen wenn die Server wieder oben sind?
> ...



ich wede eh erst um 12 heim kommen.. versuchen einzuloggen un dann ma den talentbaum begutachten ^^ da lass ich mich überraschen.. da ich mir den noch net angeschaut habe ^^ un mich dann VOLL verskillen weil ich eh keinen plan hab XD
öhm un dann mein gildenlead anflehen mir ne rota zu besteln *fg*
oder so ^^


----------



## Domifolk (13. Oktober 2010)

kann mir bitte einer ne mail schreiben, warum ich "Sturmgrimms Furor" als Baum mitskillen soll ...

Das is so unsinnig wie Chuck Norris wenn er Tod wäre


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> ähhhh atmen, den tag überleben mit irgendwelchen frauen die man am nächsten tag eh nich mehr mag...etc



das kann schwer werden -_-


----------



## Hydroxia (13. Oktober 2010)

> Jetzt mal im ernst was werdet ihr als erstes machen wenn die Server wieder oben sind?



gute frage aber ich denke mal ich werde zuerst bei den unzähligen chars mal die talentbäume richten und dann ma schauen 

vllt weiter twinken oder mal ne hero mit der neuen skillung testen 

man wir sehen ^^


----------



## c0mA (13. Oktober 2010)

Assassin_VIII schrieb:


> wieso steht dann die Blizzard-Mafia vor deiner Tür und will dir Steinschuhe andrehen?



Nein, ich vermute einfach mal, dass ich völlig überfordert bin mit den ganzen Änderungen^^


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

ich glaube eh iwie das einige leute mit den neuen bäumen un so aufhören zu spielen weil sie garnemmer klar kommen
aber naja ma sehn gele


----------



## Mindadar (13. Oktober 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> das kann schwer werden -_-



Aber bis jetzt immer machbar gewesen....die hier zickt mich grad voll an weil ich die Katze immer von der Couch schmeisse xD


----------



## Cyringsoul (13. Oktober 2010)

Vizard schrieb:


> OH MEIN GOTT WIR WERDEN ALLE STERBEN.



Klar .. aber sowas von .. 




Vizard schrieb:


> Jetzt mal im ernst was werdet ihr als erstes machen wenn die Server wieder oben sind?
> MfG Vizard
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1. meinen seit Wochen ausgeklügelten Talentbaum erstellen.

2. mich ausführlich um mein neues Interface kümmern und mich freuen, dass man soviel Addonspeicher einspart. 

3. 5000 Gold berappen und dem Fluglehrer in den Rachen werfen

4. Random-Ini suchen und mich kaputt lachen, dass meine Skillung, die ich wochenlang augeklügelt hab, voll fürn ar... ist!

und dann mal schaun


----------



## Assassin_VIII (13. Oktober 2010)

c0mA schrieb:


> Nein, ich vermute einfach mal, dass ich völlig überfordert bin mit den ganzen Änderungen^^



wieso überfordert ? sind jetze sogar weniger talente als vorher - und die paar sachen die neu kommen ... findet man sich sowieso wieder schnell ein. ich für meinen teil freue mich schon wieder auf das /2 geflame


----------



## Vizard (13. Oktober 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> ich wede eh erst um 12 heim kommen.. versuchen einzuloggen un dann ma den talentbaum begutachten ^^ da lass ich mich überraschen.. da ich mir den noch net angeschaut habe ^^ un mich dann VOLL verskillen weil ich eh keinen plan hab XD
> öhm un dann mein gildenlead anflehen mir ne rota zu besteln *fg*
> oder so ^^



Rofl das ist ja einmal ein Plan. 
Aber stimmt eigentlich, vor dem Twinken muss ich ja auch alle Chars neu Skillen. 

btw: Bin gerade am Patch installieren. Wieso zur Hölle dauert das so lange sind doch nur ein paar Klassenänderungen!?

MfG Vizard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallkörper (13. Oktober 2010)

mein erster schritt wir sein gechillt nen paar Iinis zu gehen oder AK um Fokus management im fight zu verinnerlichen!


p.s. Warri auch nen bissl tanken lassen.


----------



## Domifolk (13. Oktober 2010)

Vizard schrieb:


> Wieso zur Hölle dauert das so lange sind doch nur ein paar Klassenänderungen!?



...du hast aber Ahnung von den Änderungen


----------



## Assassin_VIII (13. Oktober 2010)

Vizard schrieb:


> Rofl das ist ja einmal ein Plan.
> Aber stimmt eigentlich, vor dem Twinken muss ich ja auch alle Chars neu Skillen.
> 
> btw: Bin gerade am Patch installieren. Wieso zur Hölle dauert das so lange sind doch nur ein paar Klassenänderungen!?
> ...



na leider nicht - wieder interface umbearbeitung, neue bäume, i-son umschmiede hannes, und weitere komischer firlefanz der sowieso heute noch schön verbuggt sein wird o.O


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

Vizard schrieb:


> Rofl das ist ja einmal ein Plan.
> Aber stimmt eigentlich, vor dem Twinken muss ich ja auch alle Chars neu Skillen.
> 
> btw: Bin gerade am Patch installieren. Wieso zur Hölle dauert das so lange sind doch nur ein paar Klassenänderungen!?
> ...



nee da is noch das intervace bei und genrell die grafikverbesserung für einige sachen wie wasser un so ^^

bei mir updatet grade iwas ;D


----------



## Thuum (13. Oktober 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> mein erster schritt wir sein gechillt nen paar Iinis zu gehen oder AK um Fokus management im fight zu verinnerlichen!
> 
> 
> p.s. Warri auch nen bissl tanken lassen.


Ich denke nicht, dass du heute AK gehen willst/wirst.


----------



## Fearzone (13. Oktober 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> supi danke... AS aber auch nur wenn nicht grad GS procct^^ und BM naja lohnt sich wohl erst mit Cata da Kobraschuss erst mit 81 kommt!



Also eins kann ich sicher schon mal Sagen es lohnt sich SV als Dual Specc zu haben mit den Talenten -- Verbessertes Schlangengift ( initialschaden auf Schlangengift ) -- Giftkunde ( Schlangengift kann jetzt kritisch treffen ) --- Schlangenfächer ( Mehrfachschuss belegt jetzt die getroffenen Ziele auch mit Schlangengift 9sec ) :O

Salve wurde ja entfernt und Mehrfachschuss trifft nun alle Ziele xD

Wenn man bedenkt das man jetzt auch locker noch ne Sprengfalle hinwerfen kann , naja den rest kann man sich ja denken ;D


Leider braucht SV auch den Kobraschuss für Single Target DPS , daher wird wohl MM als Single Target skillung bleiben


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

alter Schwede ne Download-Rate von 300 kb/s , kann ja was werden. :/


----------



## Assassin_VIII (13. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> alter Schwede ne Download-Rate von 300 kb/s , kann ja was werden. :/



was macht ihr den ?o.O ic hab mit flockigen 1,7 mb gezogen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

Assassin_VIII schrieb:


> was macht ihr den ?o.O ic hab mit flockigen 1,7 mb gezogen



Hab DSL 6000+, lade normal mit ner Rate von 700kb/s. Schon bissl komisch, hab nix nebenbei laufen.


----------



## Vizard (13. Oktober 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> nee da is noch das intervace bei und genrell die grafikverbesserung für einige sachen wie wasser un so ^^
> 
> bei mir updatet grade iwas ;D



Ist mir schon klar aber so große Änderungen sind das auch wieder nicht. 
Das bischen Wassertexturen und die kleinen Interface Änderungen die da kommen ist mir immer noch unverständlich das ganze.
Aktueller Fortschritt: 35% vom Patch installiert.

MfG Vizard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assassin_VIII (13. Oktober 2010)

Vizard schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar aber so große Änderungen sind das auch wieder nicht.
> Das bischen Wassertexturen und die kleinen Interface Änderungen die da kommen ist mir immer noch unverständlich das ganze.
> Aktueller Fortschritt: 35% vom Patch installiert.
> 
> ...



naja könnte jetzt auch dran liegen das allmählich alle spieler aus ihren särgen gekrochen kommen um den patch zu laden :O


----------



## Domifolk (13. Oktober 2010)

Ihr wisst nicht was Euch erwartet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

Man darf nicht vergessen : es sind fast überall Ferien...


----------



## Vizard (13. Oktober 2010)

Assassin_VIII schrieb:


> naja könnte jetzt auch dran liegen das allmählich alle spieler aus ihren särgen gekrochen kommen um den patch zu laden :O



Ich rede von Installieren nicht laden, geladen ist schon lange alles. 

MfG Vizard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

Zum Glück hab ich keinen aktiven Account.


----------



## Assassin_VIII (13. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hab DSL 6000+, lade normal mit ner Rate von 700kb/s. Schon bissl komisch, hab nix nebenbei laufen.



mhhhhh naja wie schon geschrieben - allmählich wird die community wach - ergo: jeder zieht=weniger dl :/ 

ist meine vermutung


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

also ich bin am installen nemmer am downloaden


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

Assassin_VIII schrieb:


> mhhhhh naja wie schon geschrieben - allmählich wird die community wach - ergo: jeder zieht=weniger dl :/
> 
> ist meine vermutung



Ich hab bei mir den Fehler gefunden, einfach den Peer to Peer- Download deaktiviert und nu saugt er mit 400 -600 kb/s.


----------



## Knallkörper (13. Oktober 2010)

Fearzone schrieb:


> Leider braucht SV auch den Kobraschuss für Single Target DPS , daher wird wohl MM als Single Target skillung bleiben



Jo das hab ich auch schon gehört deswegen liegt eh mein"Fokus" (achtung wortspiel) auf MM specc! ;P

p.s. thx nochmals.


----------



## Assassin_VIII (13. Oktober 2010)

naja mal was zum anschauen und zeitvertreib 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yB97KygvPFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Balduron (13. Oktober 2010)

da die sever ja bis 16 uhr down sind werde ich mal gohtic 4 testen^^ 

jetzt erstmal Kaffe suchen


----------



## Vizard (13. Oktober 2010)

OMG guckt einmal schnell auf MMO Champion wie scheiße die neue Baumform aussieht. 
Blizzard verstümmelt den Druiden noch komplett.

MfG Vizard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kournous (13. Oktober 2010)

Moin!

Habt Ihr im neuem Launcher auch immer die Fehler meldungen?^^


----------



## Kournous (13. Oktober 2010)

Moin!

Habt ihr auch immer die Fehlermeldung im neuem Launcher?^^


----------



## Balduron (13. Oktober 2010)

also der typ der das war sollte man die pillen wegnehmen^^


----------



## Bumblebee1893 (13. Oktober 2010)

Vizard schrieb:


> OMG guckt einmal schnell auf MMO Champion wie scheiße die neue Baumform aussieht.
> Blizzard verstümmelt den Druiden noch komplett.
> 
> MfG Vizard
> ...



Mir gefällt die neue Baumform


----------



## Casp (13. Oktober 2010)

Vizard schrieb:


> OMG guckt einmal schnell auf MMO Champion wie scheiße die neue Baumform aussieht.
> Blizzard verstümmelt den Druiden noch komplett.
> 
> MfG Vizard
> ...



Passt meiner Meinung nach besser in das Warcraft-Setting und ähnelt den Urtümern!


----------



## Norti (13. Oktober 2010)

So wie ichs beim Installer mitbekommen habe sind da schon paar Cataclysm Dateien, Texturen, Sounds ect im Patch drinn.

Darum dauerts lange...3 stunden bei mir <_<

Musste zweimal den Installer starten, weil das Mistding von jeder spielrelevanten Datei nen Temp.file erstellt und so meine Proportion sinnlos vollgemacht hat...

Also frag ich mich wieso mann sich überhaupt die Mühe machen soll die Erweiterung vorzubestellen und 20-35 € blechen, wenn sie fast alles mitn Patch mitliefern können?
Bezahle auch 15-20 € wenns sein muss.


----------



## emzadi (13. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich hab bei mir den Fehler gefunden, einfach den Peer to Peer- Download deaktiviert und nu saugt er mit 400 -600 kb/s.



mmmhh geht doch fix... 1 gig in 50 sek gezogen ... sicher hilft da ne 30Mbit leitung schon ein wneig, aber die scheinen auch heute gute DL Server zu haben


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

Vizard schrieb:


> OMG guckt einmal schnell auf MMO Champion wie scheiße die neue Baumform aussieht.
> Blizzard verstümmelt den Druiden noch komplett.
> 
> MfG Vizard
> ...



Werde mit meinem Druiden sowieso auf Eule gehen, mal schauen wie das neue System dort ausschaut.


----------



## Shendria (13. Oktober 2010)

Vizard schrieb:


> OMG guckt einmal schnell auf MMO Champion wie scheiße die neue Baumform aussieht.
> Blizzard verstümmelt den Druiden noch komplett.
> 
> MfG Vizard
> ...



Mein Beileid an alle "Bäumchen".... jetzt ist es vielleicht einfacher für unsere heilenden Druiden auf die alte Baumform zu verzichten....

Ist zwar nett gemeint von Blizzard, ihnen ne neue Baumform zu spendieren, aber das sieht irgendwie viel zu klobig aus...


----------



## Thuum (13. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Geschmackssache.


----------



## Famenio (13. Oktober 2010)

Um 16:00 uhr kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die server hoch fahren.
Ich denke nur an Ruby Sanktum.
16:00 Server hoch, Server Absturz, 18:00 für 5 min online, dann wieder offline...
um 21:00 konnte man das erste mal normal rein gehen.


----------



## Norti (13. Oktober 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Mein Beileid an alle "Bäumchen".... jetzt ist es vielleicht einfacher für unsere heilenden Druiden auf die alte Baumform zu verzichten....
> 
> Ist zwar nett gemeint von Blizzard, ihnen ne neue Baumform zu spendieren, aber das sieht irgendwie viel zu klobig aus...



Baumform ist nur ein kurzzeitieger Buff mit ordentlich cd drauf...also keine sorge, mann muss dieses ungetüm nicht dauerhaft ertragen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

Sieht ja furchtbar aus, wie so ne rustikale Eiche. Will lieber mein zartes Bäumchen wieder haben.


----------



## Knallkörper (13. Oktober 2010)

Thuum schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht aus wie eine Topfpflanze die ich aufm Balkon habe!


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

ehlich hübsch fand ich die mäumchen noch nie...
alleine das war für mich nen grund zu überlegen ob ich nen heald dudu mach ;D

WTF bei mri heulen hund...
DIE WORGEN KOMMEN


----------



## Vizard (13. Oktober 2010)

So bb Leute bin erst einmal weg.
Melde mich wieder wenn ich zurück bin.
HF noch beim Patchen. 

MfG Vizard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skald (13. Oktober 2010)

Wieso haben die eigentlich nochmal 4 stunden draufgepackt ? Schweinerei;(


----------



## Cyringsoul (13. Oktober 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie eine Topfpflanze die ich aufm Balkon habe!



hat die etwa auch so grell leuchtende Augen?

wenn ja, dann hätte ich etwas Angst vor ihr.


----------



## Martok (13. Oktober 2010)

ich kann nur jeden der
mit 80KB / s am DL rum suckelt...

und net weiss wie er seinen Feuer-wall einstellen soll.

mach um ggottes willen P2P aus.

dann geht das 2-3 mal fixer.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (13. Oktober 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie eine Topfpflanze die ich aufm Balkon habe!



ich hoffe deine topfpflanze hat keine gesicht 0o


----------



## Thuum (13. Oktober 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Wieso haben die eigentlich nochmal 4 stunden draufgepackt ? Schweinerei;(


Wahrscheinlich haben sie gemerkt, dass 12 Stunden nicht ausreichen. In den USA haben sie die Wartungsarbeiten ja auch immer weiter verschoben.


----------



## Serban (13. Oktober 2010)

Martok schrieb:


> ich kann nur jeden der
> mit 80KB / s am DL rum suckelt...
> 
> und net weiss wie er seinen Feuer-wall einstellen soll.
> ...



ololol
du klingst als hättest du ahnung.


----------



## Shendria (13. Oktober 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Wieso haben die eigentlich nochmal 4 stunden draufgepackt ? Schweinerei;(



Keine Sorge, du wirst auch die zusätzlichen 4-irgendwas Stunden überleben 

Ich hoff ja auf Wartungsarbeiten bis 1900... dann kann ich das Geheule gleich von Anfang an mitgenießen


----------



## Knallkörper (13. Oktober 2010)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> hat die etwa auch so grell leuchtende Augen?
> 
> wenn ja, dann hätte ich etwas Angst vor ihr.



naja war eher auf die Form bezogen... ;P


----------



## Lornorr (13. Oktober 2010)

das is ja mal der geilste thread ever :-) fast 3000 seiten, hihi.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

ich find das lustig ^^
leute ihr seid es doch gewohnt immer weiter vertröstet zu werden ;D
wieso zickt ihr da ^^ nehmt euch was bis heute abend 8 uhr vor und dann könnt ihr bestimmt on ^^"

is wie bei den leute die mit der bahn fahren ;D

wie am freitag...
sitz am bahnhof und will nach karlsruhe fahren. was is.. 70 min verspätung (ich wusste wieso ich mir nen buch mitnehm!!!) und die leute
"ahh scheiß bahn. immer wieder der selbe müll"
als wäre es net bekannt das es ma rein zufällig biz zu 200min verspätung enstehen kann bei der bahn ^^ un pro studne verspätung bekommst 25% des preises erstattet, wenn man schlau genug is nen formular auszufüllen ;D aber naja was erwarte ich da.

ich lach mich über die schlapp die zicken..
und denk mir "ihr wisst doch bescheid"

genauso isses hier ^^


----------



## Skald (13. Oktober 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, du wirst auch die zusätzlichen 4-irgendwas Stunden überleben
> 
> Ich hoff ja auf Wartungsarbeiten bis 1900... dann kann ich das Geheule gleich von Anfang an mitgenießen




Darum gehts mir nicht aber ich hab Ferien und ja immoment weiß ich aber echt nicht was ich bis 16 uhr machen soll bin offen für vorschläge;>


----------



## Heavyimpact (13. Oktober 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Wieso haben die eigentlich nochmal 4 stunden draufgepackt ? Schweinerei;(



weil es wohl in den usa schon probleme gab und deshalb ham'se gleich verlängert....


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Darum gehts mir nicht aber ich hab Ferien und ja immoment weiß ich aber echt nicht was ich bis 16 uhr machen soll bin offen für vorschläge;>



lernen ;D
das wäre ma was...
raus gehn, drachensteigen lassen oder sowas ^^ macht bock


----------



## iceboy2009 (13. Oktober 2010)

ahhh ne wartungsarbeiten biss 16uhr o.O 
die putzfrau hat mal wieder wasser in der server gekippt xD 
da hat mann mal urlaub udn dann so lang


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

zum bepissen geil ;D


----------



## Cyringsoul (13. Oktober 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Darum gehts mir nicht aber ich hab Ferien und ja immoment weiß ich aber echt nicht was ich bis 16 uhr machen soll bin offen für vorschläge;>



du bündelst nun deine gesamte Kraft, schwingst deinen Hintern in Putzklamotten und gehst deiner Mutter/Vater mal zur Hand. Solltest du schon alleine wohnen, dann gehst du dir selbst mal zur Hand. Son frisch geputzte/s Wohnung/Zimmer kann einem den Tag enorm versüßen. Und solltest deiner Mutter helfen, bin ich mir sicher, heute gibt es dein Lieblingsessen.

Meine Güte .. manche Leute hier stellen sich an, als gäbe es nichts anderes als WoW/Computer.


----------



## Norti (13. Oktober 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Darum gehts mir nicht aber ich hab Ferien und ja immoment weiß ich aber echt nicht was ich bis 16 uhr machen soll bin offen für vorschläge;>



OMG wenn du kein bock hast auf außerhäusliche Tätigkeiten, wieso fragst nicht mal die tolle Erfindunjg INTERNET was du so machen könntest?

Verbring mal Zeit mit deiner Familie oder so


----------



## Blauerwind (13. Oktober 2010)

geiles kino auf jeden fall wenn server on gehen gehen die login server down xD d.h zocken kann man erst nach 22uhr achnein noch mehr leute wollen entlich on gehen was jetzt? weiter heulen? wer weiss noch als die talente von bc kamen? der server hat gut ne woche voll gelagt und jeder hatte nen ping von 400 ... wir mussten sogar das raiden unterbrechen (kotz immer noch so an) heute wow zocken kann man vergessen egal was blizz schreibt ^^ stellt euch mal vor 16uhr 20000 wollen gleichzeitig einloggen ?^^ xD also zockt cs , lol , herr der dinge , sk und was sonst gibt^^ hf gl beim flamen ausser tastaur abnutzung und nerfen zusammen brüche gibts net evt. gibt von blizz wieder 2-3 tage zurück ^^


----------



## Shendria (13. Oktober 2010)

Ferien.... im schlimmsten Fall ins Bett verkrümeln und weiterschlafen (wie gern würd ich mal wieder richtig ausschlafen können..... -.-)

Keine Ahnung, bei uns ist draußen grad strahlender Sonnenschein, mich würd da nicht viel vor dem PC halten, wenn ich die Wahl hätte....


----------



## Martok (13. Oktober 2010)

iceboy2009 schrieb:


> ahhh ne wartungsarbeiten biss 16uhr o.O
> die putzfrau hat mal wieder wasser in der server gekippt xD
> da hat mann mal urlaub udn dann so lang



also habe ich bis 16uhr zeit um den ollen patch downzuloaden?
bis dahin könnte das klappen
bin bei 46%


----------



## Tobidd (13. Oktober 2010)

Heute verschwindet vieles was ich an WoW so geliebt habe. Bitte lass die Wartungsarbeiten nie vergehn, dass ich nie erleben muss was Blizz verbrochen hat.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

Tobidd schrieb:


> Heute verschwindet vieles was ich an WoW so geliebt habe. Bitte lass die Wartungsarbeiten nie vergehn, dass ich nie erleben muss was Blizz verbrochen hat.



gibts ne tolle möglichkeit dem allem zu entgehn


LÖSCH DEINEN ACC


-.- wenn ich sowas höre


----------



## Fearzone (13. Oktober 2010)

Veränderungen sind meistens schwer, aber wenn man sie durchlebt hat und zurückblickt wird man meistens sagen : Es hat sich gelohnt.

Hätte man jedesmal die Änderungen gestrichen die angeprangert wurden, so denke ich wäre WoW nicht mehr ansatzweise interessant und man würde es schon lange eingemottet im Regal stehen haben


----------



## OH_Toni (13. Oktober 2010)

Na hoffentlich verschwindet die Fehlermeldung noch, dass ich eventuell mein Programm nochmal neun installieren soll :-D


----------



## Taksoa (13. Oktober 2010)

Guten morgen miteinander *Kaffee und Brötchen hinstell* 

Der Updater dauert ja mal ewig o0


----------



## iceboy2009 (13. Oktober 2010)

Martok schrieb:


> also habe ich bis 16uhr zeit um den ollen patch downzuloaden?
> bis dahin könnte das klappen
> bin bei 46%



ja dass hab ich ja schon hintermir gott sei dank 
ach ich geh battlefield bad company 2 zocken xD

@Taksoa wieso hast du mir keine kaffee mitgebracht -.-
*neidisch zu deinem kaffee guck *


----------



## Taksoa (13. Oktober 2010)

Das waren Kaffee und Brötchen für alle :X


----------



## Solostraran (13. Oktober 2010)

Lornorr schrieb:


> das is ja mal der geilste thread ever :-) fast 3000 seiten, hihi.



Vor dem ersten Post hier bitte erst alles nachlesen :-o


----------



## Blauerwind (13. Oktober 2010)

tanzen tanzen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6f2QUWnsdE&p=FD38AFC10DF93651&playnext=1&index=25


----------



## Fearzone (13. Oktober 2010)

@ Taksoa

Warst du mal auf Malfurion Horde ?^^

Irgendwie kommt mir der Name bekannt vor


----------



## FallenAngel88 (13. Oktober 2010)

Norti schrieb:


> OMG wenn du kein bock hast auf außerhäusliche Tätigkeiten, wieso fragst nicht mal die tolle Erfindunjg INTERNET was du so machen könntest?
> 
> Verbring mal Zeit mit deiner Familie oder so



du weißt aber schon, dass sich dieses Forum hier im Internet befindet und er hier nach beschäftigungen fragt?


----------



## Taksoa (13. Oktober 2010)

Fearzone schrieb:


> @ Taksoa
> 
> Warst du mal auf Malfurion Horde ?^^
> 
> Irgendwie kommt mir der Name bekannt vor




Jopp war ich mal. Bei Solid Core falls des noch kennst?

Warst auch mal da? Wenn ja, giev Name


----------



## Königmarcus (13. Oktober 2010)

kurze frage zum patch: ich hab mir den über den backgrounddownloader runtergeladen, hab ihn  durchgepatcht aber wenn er mitm patchen fertig ist, fängt er, beim nächsten start des launchers, wieder von vorne an... kennt wer das prob? 



edit: ok nach 10min fängt er an weiterzumachen, alles geklärt


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

also bei mir hat der auch im launcher angefangen un alles durchgecheckt ob alle patch datein drauf sin

un nun installt er das alles.. schon seit 2 stunden oder so ;D
is nun bei 89%


----------



## Famenio (13. Oktober 2010)

Na das kann ja lustig werden wenn ich um 6 nach Hause komme und noch 2 Std. installieren muss ...


----------



## b0nz03 (13. Oktober 2010)

morgäääähhhhnnnn

und wer von euch ist optimist und glaubt dran das wir heute noch spielen können?


----------



## FallenAngel88 (13. Oktober 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Na das kann ja lustig werden wenn ich um 6 nach Hause komme und noch 2 Std. installieren muss ...



dann installier es jetzt anstatt hier im forum zu gammeln


----------



## Taksoa (13. Oktober 2010)

<<pissimist :X


----------



## metera (13. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen 

*brötchen nehm, Nutella drauf schmier und Nutellaglas hinstell*

Hach ja ich seh schon wie buffed um 12 uhr häng, dann nochmal um 16 uhr und vllt noch bei der 3ten verlängerung *träum


----------



## Blauerwind (13. Oktober 2010)

b0nz03 schrieb:


> morgäääähhhhnnnn
> 
> und wer von euch ist optimist und glaubt dran das wir heute noch spielen können?
> 
> evt. kann man 23-24uhr einloggen^^


----------



## Taksoa (13. Oktober 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> dann installier es jetzt anstatt hier im forum zu gammeln



Ich bezweifle das er Zuhause ist. Zumindest klingt es so :X


----------



## b0nz03 (13. Oktober 2010)

ma ne frage am rande der downloader checkt ja ob alle daten vorhanden musstet ihr da auch 0,10GB laden oder hat der nur bei mir nicht alles? oO


----------



## DarknessShadow (13. Oktober 2010)

b0nz03 schrieb:


> ma ne frage am rande der downloader checkt ja ob alle daten vorhanden musstet ihr da auch 0,10GB laden oder hat der nur bei mir nicht alles? oO



war bei mir auch so


----------



## Landeshauptstadt (13. Oktober 2010)

Weiß denn jemand wann die US-Server heute Morgen (bzw. bei denen ja noch gestern am frühen Abend) wieder on gegangen sind? Denke das dürfte 'n guter Anhaltspunkt sein, wann wir frühstens wieder mit den Servern rechnen dürfen...

Da "darf" man mal 'ne Woche krank 'ne Woche zu Hause sein und dann gibts lange Wartungsarbeiten..


----------



## Landsknecht (13. Oktober 2010)

Heute gilt die bekannte Patchregel:

"Never play on patchday"

Gut das ich heute länger arbeiten muß. Kann deshalb sowieso nicht spielen.


----------



## DarknessShadow (13. Oktober 2010)

Aktuell angepeilte Uhrzeit für den Start der USA-Realms ist 03:00 Uhr MEZ


steht in der news


----------



## Fearzone (13. Oktober 2010)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Jopp war ich mal. Bei Solid Core falls des noch kennst?
> 
> Warst auch mal da? Wenn ja, giev Name



Ja ich kenne einfach Facemeltor und Caipi (ohlolololol) , warscheindlich kenne ich daher den Namen wenn du bei Solid warst 

Ich selber hatte auf Malle auch Chars aber glaube kaum das man die kennt waren/ sind Gammeltwinks ^^


----------



## Taksoa (13. Oktober 2010)

luuul Caipi :X Spielt die überhaupt noch mit Ihrem "Imbahunter und ImbaProt"? :X

Na giev namen, vll kenn ich die ja doch


----------



## Cruzia (13. Oktober 2010)

Moinsen an euch alle ^^

mir egal und wenn ich mich um 23:58 einlogg ...gespielt ist gespielt...

ne achwas glaube fest dara *OPTIMIST*****


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

;D komme eh erst "morgen" (so um 0.10) an den rechner ;D


----------



## Norti (13. Oktober 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> du weißt aber schon, dass sich dieses Forum hier im Internet befindet und er hier nach beschäftigungen fragt?



Die Ironie in meiner Aussage hast du scheinbar auch nicht bemerkt ;P


----------



## Manitu2007 (13. Oktober 2010)

*Frischen Kaffe in die Runde stell* dazu noch belegte Schrippen...

Na ihrs? was geht so bei euch? 

Ich freu mich schon wie ein kleinkind auf Weihnachten auf den Patch...gerade bei 75% am patchen und dass schon seit 9:30 Uhr...


wer hat bock auf ne runde CSS? würd nen Server aufmachen wer interesse hat PM an mich 

Irgendwie muss man sich ja den freien Tag vertreiben...Sonne scheint zwar aber hier sinds nur 7 Grad und meine Katze dreht am sender....


----------



## Taksoa (13. Oktober 2010)

Blöööööder Uptdater! Meine Intere Platte hat noch 9gb frei und der sagt mir bei 45% das ich zuwenig Platz hab? Was des fürn Schmu man! -.- *aufreg*


----------



## Famenio (13. Oktober 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> dann installier es jetzt anstatt hier im forum zu gammeln


Mein Gedankensteuerungselemt für meinen Computer habe ich heute leider zu Hause vergessen, 
als ich zur Arbeit gefahren bin


----------



## Cruzia (13. Oktober 2010)

7° da hast du glück ...

bei uns sinds 3° war grade rauchen und glazb mir ich bin bis zur Hälfte meiner Zigarette gekommen..... *bibber*

*kaffe enhm und ausschlürf*


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so siehts grade bei mir aus ^^


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

der launcher macht geräuche XD


----------



## Fearzone (13. Oktober 2010)

Taksoa schrieb:


> luuul Caipi :X Spielt die überhaupt noch mit Ihrem "Imbahunter und ImbaProt"? :X
> 
> Na giev namen, vll kenn ich die ja doch




Ja Caipi lol't noch rum mit pala und hunter, ich habe es aber aufgegeben mich aufzuregen wenn sie roxxorn'd in die nächste icc trash gruppe rennt und beinahe n wipe verursacht weil die heiler am rezzen sind oder am reggen , WEIL sie schon vorher ohne ansage gepullt hat und selber geschnetzelt wurde XD.

Meine Chars auf Malle :  Atraxx, ( Akratash, Agrokash, Kalash ) ---> werden aber nicht mehr von mir gespielt, sind auf einem 2. account von mir und werden von einem Kumpel gezockt^^ aber eben wirst wohl kaum einen kennen  .... hatte eigentlich lange Zeit WoW Pause und mein Account wurde geschändet wie man ja erkennnen kann


----------



## Taksoa (13. Oktober 2010)

Fearzone schrieb:


> Ja Caipi lol't noch rum mit pala und hunter, ich habe es aber aufgegeben mich aufzuregen wenn sie roxxorn'd in die nächste icc trash gruppe rennt und beinahe n wipe verursacht weil die heiler am rezzen sind oder am reggen , WEIL sie schon vorher ohne ansage gepullt hat und selber geschnetzelt wurde XD.
> 
> Meine Chars auf Malle : Atraxx, ( Akratash, Agrokash, Kalash ) ---> werden aber nicht mehr von mir gespielt, sind auf einem 2. account von mir und werden von einem Kumpel gezockt^^ aber eben wirst wohl kaum einen kennen  .... hatte eigentlich lange Zeit WoW Pause und mein Account wurde geschändet wie man ja erkennnen kann


Atraxx sagt mir aber was o0

naja Caipi halt :X Wird sich nie ändern


----------



## c0mA (13. Oktober 2010)

Juhu, jetzt geht der Download wenigstens mit Full-Speed.
Trotzdem noch 1,5gb übrig


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

bei mir noch 480mb im launcher ^^ XD
naja selbst wenne r fertig wird bis wenn ich noch zuhause bin.. dann bringts nix ^^


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

sagt ma .. es gibt ja so nen tallentrechner für cata.. gibts denn auch schon auf deutsch?
weil -.- ich bin der eglischen sprache net so extrem mächtig wie ichs gerne wäre ;D


----------



## Taksoa (13. Oktober 2010)

Ähm glaub nich. Aber deine talente solltest kennen, auch auf Englisch :X
Bin dem auch nicht so mächtig aber versteh das :X

Btw, hab nun noch 8gb freigemacht und hoffe der Gammelsupdater streikt ned wieder -.-

Wuhu 5% schon -.-


----------



## P-bibi (13. Oktober 2010)

Vor 3 Tagen oder so waren es 20° hier.. jetzt grad 7 -.-

Ach Mensch ich will spielen! 61% whey...


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Ähm glaub nich. Aber deine talente solltest kennen, auch auf Englisch :X
> Bin dem auch nicht so mächtig aber versteh das :X
> 
> Btw, hab nun noch 8gb freigemacht und hoffe der Gammelsupdater streikt ned wieder -.-
> ...



ich und kennen ^^
inige zeichen sin verändert uns so.. 
ich blick da snie wenn es auf anner sprache is -_- das is das problem...


----------



## Fearzone (13. Oktober 2010)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Atraxx sagt mir aber was o0



Aha und was ?^^


----------



## Anonymus299 (13. Oktober 2010)

Morgen


----------



## metera (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich frag mich was überhaupt in den 5gb drinn ist, ist da auch schon was von der kaputten welt mit drinn und bleibt bis zum nächsten patch oder wied der nächste nochmal so groß? o.O


----------



## Taksoa (13. Oktober 2010)

Na das ich den noch kenn  Wüsst aber jetzt ned wo ich den hinstecken soll :X Aber Name kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## Taksoa (13. Oktober 2010)

12%


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Oktober 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> sagt ma .. es gibt ja so nen tallentrechner für cata.. gibts denn auch schon auf deutsch?


Meinst Du z.B. den hier: http://cataclysm.buffed.de/talentplaner/byclass/40313117_0


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

metera schrieb:


> Ich frag mich was überhaupt in den 5gb drinn ist, ist da auch schon was von der kaputten welt mit drinn und bleibt bis zum nächsten patch oder wied der nächste nochmal so groß? o.O



nee.. nur grafik verbesserungen, talente, umschmieden und klassenveränderungen...

vielleicht laden die im hintergrund schon etwas von der welt, aber das wird dann später erst freigeschaltet oder so


----------



## Fearzone (13. Oktober 2010)

btw 8gb frei auf festplatte Oo ? 

entweder ist deine hd so winzig und du hättest es echt nötig mal ne 2. hd einzubauen 
oder du hast sie voll zugemüllt und müsstest mal aufräumen :O


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

jääää noch 120mb ^^


----------



## c0mA (13. Oktober 2010)

Mir fällt auf, dass P2P mit dem neuen Launcher viel besser klappt =) Die erste gute Neuerung,die ich bis jetzt gesehen hab.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Meinst Du z.B. den hier: http://cataclysm.buf...lass/40313117_0



coooooooooooool
danke ^^ hab das bisher nur auf englisch gefunden ^^


----------



## FallenAngel88 (13. Oktober 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Mein Gedankensteuerungselemt für meinen Computer habe ich heute leider zu Hause vergessen,
> als ich zur Arbeit gefahren bin



also mit dem samsung galaxy kann man sich ne app holen über die man seinen Rechner steuern kann (über WLAN)


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit nem offiziellen Patchday-Fragethread


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

mach einen auf ;D


----------



## pixeljedi (13. Oktober 2010)

moin @ll


----------



## Kuman (13. Oktober 2010)

Guten morgen. Eine Frage, nach dem der Backgroud Downloader ja 3 mal erweitert wurde, die installation bei mir mehrere Stunden gedauert hat (ja, waren mindestens 3) und dann noch der Launcher ewig was runter geladen hat, glaubt ihr ich kann beruhig essen gehen und hab alles, oder kommt da noch was? Bei Blizzard kann man sich ja nie so sicher sein^^


----------



## c0mA (13. Oktober 2010)

mit dem Programm Teamviewer kann man jeden Rechner über das internet steuern, wenn der andere Rechnung die Erlaubnis erteilt.

Ist ganz praktisch, wenn man bei Problemen von zuhause helfen kann..


----------



## ibbi (13. Oktober 2010)

sagt ma die 5,3gb da sind nur der 4. teil oder?  oder alle 4 teile zusammen


----------



## Manitu2007 (13. Oktober 2010)

90 % geupdatet wuhu... es geht voran..darauf erstmal eine Rauchen...


----------



## Famenio (13. Oktober 2010)

Gibt es nach den 5,2 gb noch ein Patch...omg...
und ich kann erst anfangen ab um 18:00 zu ziehen -.-


----------



## metera (13. Oktober 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> nee.. nur grafik verbesserungen, talente, umschmieden und klassenveränderungen...
> 
> vielleicht laden die im hintergrund schon etwas von der welt, aber das wird dann später erst freigeschaltet oder so


Oh mann ich hab keine lust mit meinem krüppel-internet noch mehr zu laden^^


----------



## Anonymus299 (13. Oktober 2010)

delete ^^


----------



## brion94 (13. Oktober 2010)

hmm bei mir hat der launcher immernoch das alte wotlk design oO da muss irgendwas falsch laufen -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

28 Minuten bzw 10 % noch. Gibt es noch dem 5 GB Ding noch einen ?


----------



## Norti (13. Oktober 2010)

brion94 schrieb:


> hmm bei mir hat der launcher immernoch das alte wotlk design oO da muss irgendwas falsch laufen -.-



dann ist dein updater nicht richtig fertig geworden und du solltest ihn nochmal starten


----------



## schäubli (13. Oktober 2010)

*Merke:
Du wirst nicht spielen können, bis die Server geupdatet sind.
Selbst wenn Mensch die Patchdateien schon runtergeladen hat, werden die Server erst heute Mittag / Abend wieder hochfahren.
Dies war auch zu TBC Zeiten so.
*


----------



## DarkSaph (13. Oktober 2010)

brion94 schrieb:


> hmm bei mir hat der launcher immernoch das alte wotlk design oO da muss irgendwas falsch laufen -.-



Nun ja ... er lädt zuerst ein Update über den WotLK Launcher runter. Dann instelleirt er dieses und dannach sollte der Cata-Launcher verfügbar sein.


----------



## ibbi (13. Oktober 2010)

sagt ma es gab doch vorher 3 teile die gezogen wurden  sind die 5gb jeze der 4. teil? :/

mim blizz downloader dauert das ja eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewig


----------



## Odin245 (13. Oktober 2010)

Mal ne Frage - da wir ja jetz schon wissen wieviele Gerechtigkeits-Punkte wir pro bereits verdienter Marke bekommen, und pro Boss in Raids und Instanzen bekommen können - weiß jemand schon ungefähr wieviel Gerechtigkeits-Punkte T10 Parts kosten werden? Und gibts das PvP-EQ weiterhin für Gerechtigkeits-Punkte wie es vorher das 251er PvP-Zeug für Frostmarken/Ehre+Arena-Punkte gab? 
Hab mal die News durchsucht bin aber leider nicht fündig geworden...


----------



## Dark_Pala (13. Oktober 2010)

Ach jaa Patchday... Das ist wie sonne Aufbrauchstimmung in der Großfamilie :-)

Und dieser Threat wird bis ins unermessliche vergrößert...


----------



## teradu (13. Oktober 2010)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Blöööööder Uptdater! Meine Intere Platte hat noch 9gb frei und der sagt mir bei 45% das ich zuwenig Platz hab? Was des fürn Schmu man! -.- *aufreg*



bei mir der gleiche mist, platte voll sagt der


----------



## Egnaro (13. Oktober 2010)

der patch hat insgesamt 5,29GB danach kommt erstmal nichts mehr
nachdem dieser installiert wurde habt ihr auch den neuen Launcher sowie die neuen Optionen (Grafik etc.)
jetzt heißts nur noch warten bis die server wieder online gehn -.-


----------



## Norti (13. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> 28 Minuten bzw 10 % noch. Gibt es noch dem 5 GB Ding noch einen ?



dann startet nochmal der neue patcher vom Launcher und lädt 1,9 gb oder so


----------



## Kuman (13. Oktober 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> *Merke:
> Du wirst nicht spielen können, bis die Server geupdatet sind.
> Selbst wenn Mensch die Patchdateien schon runtergeladen hat, werden die Server erst heute Mittag / Abend wieder hochfahren.
> Dies war auch zu TBC Zeiten so.
> *



<--- hat die ganze Nacht gesaugt...(bitte nicht falsch verstehen xD )


----------



## Fearzone (13. Oktober 2010)

lol ich brauche mehr zeit um den patch zu installieren als ihn downzuloaden xD


----------



## brion94 (13. Oktober 2010)

> Nun ja ... er lädt zuerst ein Update über den WotLK Launcher runter. Dann instelleirt er dieses und dannach sollte der Cata-Launcher verfügbar sein



naja ich habe das ja schonma runtergeladen...
grade wurden dann die 5,2 gb nochmals runtergeladen
 jetzt is er grad dabei den updater durchlaufen zu lassen... aber das wird dann trotzdem funkstioniern oder?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

Norti schrieb:


> dann startet nochmal der neue patcher vom Launcher und lädt 1,9 gb oder so



Whoaaar noooeeeeees


----------



## Norti (13. Oktober 2010)

teradu schrieb:


> bei mir der gleiche mist, platte voll sagt der




wie gesag..der installer erstellt von den ganzen Datein die gepatcht werden eine .temp datei und ändert diese...das heißt ihr braucht ca. nochmal den selben Platz welchen euer wow ordner im moment belegt.


----------



## Dark_Pala (13. Oktober 2010)

Wisst ihr was frustrierend ist?
Ich hab die verdammten 5,29 GB gestern geladen... Und anstatt jetzt zu patchen, muss der das erstmal überprüfen... 10 minuten lang warten darauf, dass der mir sagt alles i.O....


----------



## Taksoa (13. Oktober 2010)

Fearzone schrieb:


> btw 8gb frei auf festplatte Oo ?
> 
> entweder ist deine hd so winzig und du hättest es echt nötig mal ne 2. hd einzubauen
> oder du hast sie voll zugemüllt und müsstest mal aufräumen :O



Na ich hab nur ne 80er interne. Und ne 500er externe. Hat ja sonst alles gepasst. Zu cata muss ich des aber auffe externe haun :X


----------



## PiaMarie (13. Oktober 2010)

Mhhh hab ich doch mich zu früh gefreut...menno

Hab die 3 Teile ja bei 4Netplayers gezogen und entpackt und  in den WoW update Ordner gepackt und starte dann wow um die restloichen 114 Mb oder was da noch kommen sollte und der will echt nochmal die 5,29 Gb laden..nein er prüft nicht nochmal alles....

Wie ich sonst das auch mache klappt wohl diesmal anscheind nicht mehr...Entpacken die entpackten Sachen kopieren/ausschnieden und ab in den Update Ordner.mmhhh....


Mag mir wer helfen?Lieb Frag...


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

hab ma aus juggs talente verteilt und glyphen un so
hrrhrhrr glaube damit lacht mich jeder aus

Mein Skill Baum ;D

also entweder GENIAL oder FAIL ^^


----------



## Sefirum (13. Oktober 2010)

Hat wer schon Erfahrungen gemacht (Patch schon lange geladen, installiert ist er auch), wenn bei dem neuen Launcher Fehlermeldungen kommen? So von wegen Repair-Tool nutzen (gemacht, aber nix passiert).
Wenn ja, was muss ich tun?

MfG


----------



## Taksoa (13. Oktober 2010)

Hab den letzten Satz nich verstanden o0 @PiaMarie


----------



## Fearzone (13. Oktober 2010)

Also ich sehe grade das auch bereits cataclysm dateien installiert werden zB Uldum, Worgen etc.... vorhin hat ja mal wer gefragt^^ 

gut eigentlich war es klar das bei dieser grösse nichts anderes zu erwarten ist wenn der wow ordner vor dem patch hier glaube ich so um die 16gb gross war, und der patch ist ja verpackt^^


----------



## Norti (13. Oktober 2010)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> Mhhh hab ich doch mich zu früh gefreut...menno
> 
> Hab die 3 Teile ja bei 4Netplayers gezogen und entpackt und in den WoW update Ordner gepackt und starte dann wow um die restloichen 114 Mb oder was da noch kommen sollte und der will echt nochmal die 5,29 Gb laden..nein er prüft nicht nochmal alles....
> 
> ...



hast du auch die "Installer Tome.MPQ" und "wow-12911-13164-Win-final.MPQ" im updates-ordner?


----------



## Taksoa (13. Oktober 2010)

Update 41% :X

http://cataclysm.buffed.de/talentplaner/byclass/40313117_11_3332302021123c2111031w2003r&gl=54828;54832;54733;57857;59219;57855;62971;54845;54830;

So werd ich Skilln und Glyphen


----------



## Skald (13. Oktober 2010)

wie verlink ich den talentplaner hab so voll die tolle skillung unso


----------



## PiaMarie (13. Oktober 2010)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Hab den letzten Satz nich verstanden o0 @PiaMarie



Kurz verfasst...


Patches von 4Netpalyers geladen,entpackt und die entpackten Daten kopiert und in den WoW Ordner Setup gepackt...Aber nachdem Der launcher gestartet ist, wollte der echt nochmal die 5,29 Gb laden.... Und er überprüft nicht,das mal vorweg...


Hoffe man vertseht es nun besser


LG


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> wie verlink ich den talentplaner hab so voll die tolle skillung unso



also wenn du da skills gemacht hast sieht man die net da du den seitenlink genutzt hast un net den unten ^^


----------



## Taksoa (13. Oktober 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> wie verlink ich den talentplaner hab so voll die tolle skillung unso



Wenn schon den richtigen Links setzen 

Edith: Edith ma nich so schnell damit mein Satz Sinn ergibt 


Aber unter den Skill steht "

*Diesen Build verlinken:"*
Daneben issn Link, den nimmst du :>


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

Sefirum schrieb:


> Hat wer schon Erfahrungen gemacht (Patch schon lange geladen, installiert ist er auch), wenn bei dem neuen Launcher Fehlermeldungen kommen? So von wegen Repair-Tool nutzen (gemacht, aber nix passiert).
> Wenn ja, was muss ich tun?
> 
> MfG



also hab alles unten un install aber bei mir is der neue launcher da und ich kann normal das spiel öffnen (nur einloggen net wirklich XD)


----------



## PiaMarie (13. Oktober 2010)

Norti schrieb:


> hast du auch die "Installer Tome.MPQ" und "wow-12911-13164-Win-final.MPQ" im updates-ordner?



[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Installer Tome.MPQ" nein den hab ich nicht...[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]nur die 3 teile und ein wow- xxxx.12141413.... usw[/font]


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Oktober 2010)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Na ich hab nur ne 80er interne. Und ne 500er externe. Hat ja sonst alles gepasst. Zu cata muss ich des aber auffe externe haun :X




Hab das bei meinem Laptop leider auch so. Nur weiss ich nicht, wie ichs hinbekomm, dass WoW von der externen gestartet wird?!


----------



## Winara (13. Oktober 2010)

@Sefirum:

Du kannst versuchen im WoW-Ordner:

Den Cache-Ordner und im Data-Ordner ebenso den Cache-Ordner mal zu löschen.

In der Beta hilfts zu 99%


----------



## Taksoa (13. Oktober 2010)

Also man hat mir gesagt das ich WoW auf der internen ausschneiden soll und auf der externen einfügen o0
Bisher nicht gemacht, weil ich mir nicht sicher war o0


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (13. Oktober 2010)

So fertig gepatcht, jetzt noch vor den Fernseh hauen und PS2 zocken .. Ich will endlich die schwarze Bestias in FF X umhauen ...


----------



## coupe80 (13. Oktober 2010)

bekomme ich den neuen launcher erst wenn der updater einmal fertig ist oder mache ich was falsch ? :-)


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Also man hat mir gesagt das ich WoW auf der internen ausschneiden soll und auf der externen einfügen o0
> Bisher nicht gemacht, weil ich mir nicht sicher war o0



hab mein WoW nur noch über die Externe laufen.. wieso auch net?
is niyx anderes als ne ander festplatte die man im rechner hat nur außerhalb.. extern halt ;D


----------



## Skald (13. Oktober 2010)

Also ernsthaft dieses ding mag mich nicht


----------



## Sasorx (13. Oktober 2010)

dieser Thread is doch mittlerweile schon epich oder hier muss jeder buffed user schonmal reingeschrieben haben ^^


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Also ernsthaft dieses ding mag mich nicht



was mag dich net dieses skill teil?


----------



## Nexit (13. Oktober 2010)

Ja alle User selbst Karl hat hier schon rein geschrieben xD


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Oktober 2010)

Also einfach ausschneiden reicht um von der externen zu starten? Dachte der macht dann iwie Probs wegen dem Laufwerk. Das der die ganze zeit dann versucht von /c: zu starten oder so...


----------



## schäubli (13. Oktober 2010)

Sasorx schrieb:


> dieser Thread is doch mittlerweile schon epich oder hier muss jeder buffed user schonmal reingeschrieben haben ^^



vielleicht.


----------



## Skald (13. Oktober 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> was mag dich net dieses skill teil?




Genau ich hab jetzt selbst diesen dummen link unten benutzt;(


----------



## alectronic (13. Oktober 2010)

100% gedownloaded


----------



## Taksoa (13. Oktober 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> hab mein WoW nur noch über die Externe laufen.. wieso auch net?
> is niyx anderes als ne ander festplatte die man im rechner hat nur außerhalb.. extern halt ;D



Jaaa das weiß ich ja :X Hab ja noch andere Games die über die Externe laufen 

Es ging sich lediglich darum ob das wirklich "so einfach" geht? Ausschneiden >> EInfügen?


----------



## Norti (13. Oktober 2010)

coupe80 schrieb:


> bekomme ich den neuen launcher erst wenn der updater einmal fertig ist oder mache ich was falsch ? :-)



kurz und schmerzlos: Ja


----------



## TheManWithTheHat (13. Oktober 2010)

Man braucht halt extrem viel zusätzlichen Speicherplatz für die Installtion, der später wieder freigegeben wird.
Der Patcher baut halt die WoW-Installtion komplett neu.

Früher gab es im Data Verzeichnis eine expansion.mpq und eine lichtking.mpq ... bei mir baut der gerade eine expansion1.mpq, expansion2.mpq, oldworld.mpq zusammen ... Schätze mal, dass es mit Cata dann auch noch eine expansion3.mpq geben wird 

Auf jeden Fall werden da viele Daten hin und her geschoben und von daher braucht man für die Installtion noch mal rund 16 GB extra, damit die Datein temporär geschrieben werden können. Das wird halt später wieder freigegeben. Aber naja erstmal die zusätzlichen GB haben. Hatte vorhin 15 GB frei, als ich den Patch schon komplett runtergeladen hatte und der Patch-Vorgang wurde bei 87 % abgebrochen, weil zu weniger freier Speicher verfügbar war. Jetzt darf ich von vorne anfangen, nachdem ich Starcraft II runtergeschmissen habe.


----------



## alectronic (13. Oktober 2010)

ja das geht habe immer neh sicherungskopie auf der externen wenn die version aufm pc futsch ist...dan einfach rüberziehen


----------



## Lennox2k (13. Oktober 2010)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> Kurz verfasst...
> 
> 
> Patches von 4Netpalyers geladen,entpackt und die entpackten Daten kopiert und in den WoW Ordner Setup gepackt...Aber nachdem Der launcher gestartet ist, wollte der echt nochmal die 5,29 Gb laden.... Und er überprüft nicht,das mal vorweg...
> ...





Also ich habe die 3 Parts auch von 4Players geladen. In das Unterverzeichnis "Updates" vom WoW-Ordner reinkopiert und die *.part Dateien rausgelöscht. Evtl. sind bei dir die diese "part-Dateien" noch vorhanden, so dass er denkt, er müsste sich den Rest noch laden. 
Danach den Background-Downloader (oder alternativ Launcher) starten - nun sollte er fix die Dateien überprüfen und nur noch den ~100 MB Patch ziehen.


----------



## PiaMarie (13. Oktober 2010)

Also mein Patch Problem ist gelöst...die entpackten Dateien hatte ich ausgeschnitten und nahm die ja nicht an...Nun sind sie kopiert rüber gekommen in den Update Ordner und funzt....Gott sei dank...Komisch sonst ging des mit ausschneiden...


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

hier extra nochmal gezeigt WAS du verlinken musst ^^


----------



## Nexit (13. Oktober 2010)

Musste meinen Beta-WOW-Client deinstallieren...

muss nacher nochmal 16gb wegen der Beta runterladen...


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Jaaa das weiß ich ja :X Hab ja noch andere Games die über die Externe laufen
> 
> Es ging sich lediglich darum ob das wirklich "so einfach" geht? Ausschneiden >> EInfügen?



jupp WoW ordner nehmen, ausschneiden -> einfügen..

den button auf dem desk musst dann nochma rausziehn weil der den pfad ja nemmer kennt aber sonst klappt alles bestens ^^


----------



## alectronic (13. Oktober 2010)

hat jemand schon neh unholy skillung für den dk im kopf?


----------



## Akanor (13. Oktober 2010)

weiß zwar nicht ob das hier reingehört, aber dauert der patch bei euch auch so derbe lange? ich lade hier mit unwitzigen 20 kb/s das soll etwa 48std dauern. normalerweise lad ich mit 350-400kb/s was zwar nicht irre schnell ist, aber immerhin schneller als atm. Liegt das vll. daran, dass atm. alle den patch laden und die server ausgelastet sind? oder kann man sich den patch auch irgendwo anders ziehen, nicht über den blizzarddownloader? buffed hatte sowas doch auch schonmal angeboten, oder irre ich mich da?

akanor


----------



## PiaMarie (13. Oktober 2010)

Lennox2k schrieb:


> Also ich habe die 3 Parts auch von 4Players geladen. In das Unterverzeichnis "Updates" vom WoW-Ordner reinkopiert und die *.part Dateien rausgelöscht. Evtl. sind bei dir die diese "part-Dateien" noch vorhanden, so dass er denkt, er müsste sich den Rest noch laden.
> Danach den Background-Downloader (oder alternativ Launcher) starten - nun sollte er fix die Dateien überprüfen und nur noch den ~100 MB Patch ziehen.



statt mit ausschneiden hab ich es per opierne gemacht..nun macht er mehr alös voreher..

bi mir heissen die 


WoW-3.3.0.10958-4.0.0.12911-EU-Stage-3 - Datei


----------



## Famenio (13. Oktober 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> hab ma aus juggs talente verteilt und glyphen un so
> hrrhrhrr glaube damit lacht mich jeder aus
> 
> Mein Skill Baum ;D
> ...


Also für PvP evtl gut, aber Pve nicht zu empfehlen  

Tante Edith würde so skillen für ICC...
Retri


----------



## Taksoa (13. Oktober 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> jupp WoW ordner nehmen, ausschneiden -> einfügen..
> 
> den button auf dem desk musst dann nochma rausziehn weil der den pfad ja nemmer kennt aber sonst klappt alles bestens ^^



Na dann mach ich das mal bevors Addon kommt^^


----------



## alectronic (13. Oktober 2010)

auf wow.gamona.de gehen und patch per browser downloaden! schnell und einfach


----------



## schäubli (13. Oktober 2010)

alectronic schrieb:


> hat jemand schon neh unholy skillung für den dk im kopf?



du hast sorgen


----------



## H2OTest (13. Oktober 2010)

Endlich, Ich bin fertig mit dem download


----------



## Fearzone (13. Oktober 2010)

Scheisse ich hole mir jetzt dann echt mal ne SSD  ist ja zum kotzen xD


----------



## Slox (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute ich hab mal eine Frage:

> Ich und mein Bruder spielen beide WoW. Ich habe mir heute den Patch über Nacht geladen und er nicht.
> Gibt es nun die Möglichkeit das ich ihm den Patch von mir gebe und er so nichts mehr runterladen muss?


----------



## schäubli (13. Oktober 2010)

_will endlich seinen PC bekommen damit er auch wieder ZOCKEN kann!_


----------



## Egnaro (13. Oktober 2010)

selbst schuld wer den patch erst heute läd und dann auch noch über den launcher^^


----------



## Naminee (13. Oktober 2010)

Haben noch mehrere das Problem, dass der WoW-Ordner langsam zu groß wird und nicht mehr auf die Partition passt?


----------



## alectronic (13. Oktober 2010)

Slox schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ich hab mal eine Frage:
> 
> > Ich und mein Bruder spielen beide WoW. Ich habe mir heute den Patch über Nacht geladen und er nicht.
> > Gibt es nun die Möglichkeit das ich ihm den Patch von mir gebe und er so nichts mehr runterladen muss?



ja das geht im wow ordner sind die patches die du gedownloaded hast einfach per usb-stick oder festplatte rüberziehen


----------



## Torock2205 (13. Oktober 2010)

Egnaro schrieb:


> selbst schuld wer den patch erst heute läd und dann auch noch über den launcher^^


Stimmt nach 55 Min war ich komplett fertig mit allem...... über den launcher


----------



## Dragonique (13. Oktober 2010)

Naja, das Problem ist ja nun wirklich nicht das Herunterladen des Patches, das geht saufix. Was wirklich lang dauert, ist das Installieren des selbigen. *Narf*
Aber eigentlich sollte er über eine externe Festplatte oder USB weiterreichbar sein.


----------



## Egnaro (13. Oktober 2010)

oh jaaa ^^ aber nur aufm laptop
habs jetzt aufm rechner installiert und kopiers rüber das geht dann ^^


----------



## alectronic (13. Oktober 2010)

12% installed


----------



## Skald (13. Oktober 2010)

alectronic schrieb:


> hat jemand schon neh unholy skillung für den dk im kopf?




Ja hab eine schon gemacht aber erst ließ es sich nicht verlinken und jetzt ist der talentplaner down


----------



## Nexit (13. Oktober 2010)

http://wowtal.com/#

Hier könnt ihr eure Skillung schonmal ausarbeiten und wenn ihr Online seit Automatisch per Script einfügen!

*Verwenden Sie es ingame! Neue funktion*


----------



## hardcorewenz (13. Oktober 2010)

omg... ich hab echt keine ahnung wie ich meinen dk nun skillen soll.. hoffe ich kann bei unholy bleiben 

und dann is heute abend auch noch raid geplant bei uns falls bis dahin die server on sind^^

hat iwer vl. nen plan oder eine idee ?


----------



## Egnaro (13. Oktober 2010)

habt ja noch alle lang genug zeit zeit zum installieren


----------



## Famenio (13. Oktober 2010)

Mein Kumpel geht wieder nicht ans Handy, damit er schonmal den Launcher starten kann -.-


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Also für PvP evtl gut, aber Pve nicht zu empfehlen
> 
> Tante Edith würde so skillen für ICC...
> Retri



hmmmm ^^ sag ja genial oder fail ;D aber dann fail hrrhrhrr
PVP gut un das wo ich PVP voll looooooose ;D


----------



## alectronic (13. Oktober 2010)

der werde ich mal eine probieren post kommt in 2min kritik ist gewünscht


----------



## schäubli (13. Oktober 2010)

die neuen klassenrassenkombinationen kommen auch scho wa?


----------



## RedShirt (13. Oktober 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> die neuen klassenrassenkombinationen kommen auch scho wa?


Nein.


----------



## Torock2205 (13. Oktober 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> die neuen klassenrassenkombinationen kommen auch scho wa?



Kurz und knapp... nein ^^


----------



## Akanor (13. Oktober 2010)

5% -.- wie lange soll ich denn hier noc hhocken? 3tage? Wieso hat eigentlich der background downloader so versagt, oder is das nur bei mir so?


----------



## schäubli (13. Oktober 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp... nein ^^



wiiiieeessoo nicht?


----------



## alectronic (13. Oktober 2010)

http://wowtal.com/#k...5o.deathknight. kritik pls
anti magic zone ist geskillt da sehr viele bosse im cataclysm aoe fähigkeiten haben werden und das ist ein guter schutz#

23% instaliert


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> wiiiieeessoo nicht?



WEIL is halt so ;D

wäre sinnfrei nen troll dudu einzufügen wenn es noch keine worgen gibt die das auch lernen könnten oder?


----------



## Skald (13. Oktober 2010)

http://wowtal.com/#k...a5o.deathknight. 

so hab ich mir das gedacht


----------



## Egnaro (13. Oktober 2010)

eigentlich hatte blizz gestern doch genug zeit um das aufspielen des patches zu üben, wieso müssen wir dann auch solang warten? -.-


----------



## Winara (13. Oktober 2010)

Slox schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ich hab mal eine Frage:
> 
> > Ich und mein Bruder spielen beide WoW. Ich habe mir heute den Patch über Nacht geladen und er nicht.
> > Gibt es nun die Möglichkeit das ich ihm den Patch von mir gebe und er so nichts mehr runterladen muss?



Ja, einfach auf seinen PC ins Update-Verzeichnis kopieren.


----------



## Mimmgameth (13. Oktober 2010)

alectronic schrieb:


> http://wowtal.com/#k...5o.deathknight. kritik pls
> anti magic zone ist geskillt da sehr viele bosse im cataclysm aoe fähigkeiten haben werden und das ist ein guter schutz#
> 
> 23% instaliert



Soll das PvP sein oder Pve? Siehts eher nach nem MIx aus^^


----------



## Freelancer (13. Oktober 2010)

hardcorewenz schrieb:


> omg... ich hab echt keine ahnung wie ich meinen dk nun skillen soll.. hoffe ich kann bei unholy bleiben
> 
> und dann is heute abend auch noch raid geplant bei uns falls bis dahin die server on sind^^
> 
> hat iwer vl. nen plan oder eine idee ?




Erstens gibt es eh nicht viel Auswahl was man Skillen kann und heute Abend Raid dazu sag ich mal sehr Optimistisch wenn der patch so lange dauert wie bei den amis dann sind die Server erst um 18 Uhr online da wir raiden doch sehr unwahrscheinlich außer es ist ein Nachtraid ^^

Never play on a patch day


----------



## hardcorewenz (13. Oktober 2010)

Mein Link

das is mal ne unholy dk skillung von flail von affenjungs INC, denke mal die dürfte auch sehr passend sein

hier der guide dazu:

Mein Link


----------



## Letrax (13. Oktober 2010)

Hier wäre mein Vorschlag für den Hunter und den Paladin (Heilig).

Habs auf dem PTR kurz angetestet - war ganz zufrieden damit..

Gerne verbesserungs Vorschläge 

4.0.1 Hunter http://wowtal.com/#k=BsF0NMdGX.a5o.hunter.-p2SHR
4.0.1 Paladin http://wowtal.com/#k=BxXBg0Rwo.a5o.paladin.qrGYq-


----------



## Padawurminator (13. Oktober 2010)

Akanor schrieb:


> 5% -.- wie lange soll ich denn hier noc hhocken? 3tage? Wieso hat eigentlich der background downloader so versagt, oder is das nur bei mir so?




also bei mir war nachdem ich den neuen Launcher hatte den Rest mit ca. 1MB/sec runtergeladen, was ich vollkomen ok finde.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Oktober 2010)

Geht Google momentan bei euch?


----------



## schäubli (13. Oktober 2010)

Padawurminator schrieb:


> also bei mir war nachdem ich den neuen Launcher hatte den Rest mit ca. 1MB/sec runtergeladen, was ich vollkomen ok finde.



dann würd das auch nicht wirklich lange dauern.
#


----------



## Akanor (13. Oktober 2010)

Padawurminator schrieb:


> also bei mir war nachdem ich den neuen Launcher hatte den Rest mit ca. 1MB/sec runtergeladen, was ich vollkomen ok finde.



den hab ich ja noch nicht mal.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

naja vor 3 wochen oder so hat man ja schon die möglichkeit den ganzen müll über den backdownloader zu saugen...
wer das nun nicht genutzt hat.. tja der hat die a-karte gezogen wie man so schön sagt ^^


----------



## schäubli (13. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ltM5jHIJFw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Famenio (13. Oktober 2010)

Freelancer schrieb:


> Erstens gibt es eh nicht viel Auswahl was man Skillen kann und heute Abend Raid dazu sag ich mal sehr Optimistisch wenn der patch so lange dauert wie bei den amis dann sind die Server erst um 18 Uhr online da wir raiden doch sehr unwahrscheinlich außer es ist ein Nachtraid ^^
> 
> Never play on a patch day


meine Gilde will heute noch ICC 25-er...
ich freu mich da schon volle Sau drauf, 
ich glaube so viel wie ich da lachen werde, wird es erstmal nicht mehr vorkommen.
Alles wird neu, Heiler müssen sich umstellen,
ich selber bin Tank und muss erstmal schauen.
Das wird der Hammer


----------



## Akanor (13. Oktober 2010)

hab den downloader ja gestartet, aber der hat bei mir aus irgendeinem grund schlappe 13mb geladen ...


----------



## Masamune (13. Oktober 2010)

pff...server sind eh frühstens 16:00 wieder online, eher später..und da ich heut abend mit meiner freundin Riesenrad, und weis nich was, fahrn gehn werde, bin ich vor morgen sicher nichmehr online...-.-^
Blebleble patchday!...verdrängs aber jedesmal wieder..wenigstens hat bei mir alles mit dem patch download+install gefunzt und ich bin parat
für 4.0.1.13** oder was auch immer...

geh jetz ma gucken obs schon was neues an add-ons gibt..


----------



## Nexit (13. Oktober 2010)

Worgen,Goblins,Klassenkombos,85,Raidinhalte,Dungeons,

Kann man erst wenn der Account Cataclysm hat, neue Welten sind aber beim Release Tag ohne des Addon schon möglich...

Dass was oben steht dafür gibt man 35,- euro aus xD


----------



## Mimmgameth (13. Oktober 2010)

Shadow PvP Skillung:

http://cataclysm.buffed.de/talentplaner/byclass/40313117_5

Müsste man halt 5 Punkte rausnehmen^^
Glyphe Inneres Feuer könnte auch besser sein als Schleier aber je nachdem.
Und Verbesserte Verschlingende Seuche könnte man auch rausnehmen und in die Schattenkugeln investieren.


----------



## Gintaar (13. Oktober 2010)

mein background downloader ist leider auch nie bis über den erste teil hinausgekommen. ich hänge im prinzip weit 3 wochen bei ca. 90% fest...


----------



## MasterCrain (13. Oktober 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> naja vor 3 wochen oder so hat man ja schon die möglichkeit den ganzen müll über den backdownloader zu saugen...
> wer das nun nicht genutzt hat.. tja der hat die a-karte gezogen wie man so schön sagt ^^



Der is bei mir immer stehen geblieben bei 0% und hat dan noch meine fps runtergezogen.


----------



## renreot200 (13. Oktober 2010)

mist 2000er DSL leitung :-/
200kb die sekunde :'(


----------



## Blauerwind (13. Oktober 2010)

mich würde es mal wunder nehemen wer alles hdro saugt geht ja sau lange !?
wow geht erst morgen^^


----------



## Akanor (13. Oktober 2010)

Gintaar schrieb:


> mein background downloader ist leider auch nie bis über den erste teil hinausgekommen. ich hänge im prinzip weit 3 wochen bei ca. 90% fest...



und ich seit 3wochen bei mittlerweile 6% ^^


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



das doch ma chillig XD


----------



## Akanor (13. Oktober 2010)

renreot200 schrieb:


> mist 2000er DSL leitung :-/
> 200kb die sekunde :'(



du glücklicher, ich spack hier mit meinem 3000er dsl und 20 kb/s ab


----------



## alectronic (13. Oktober 2010)

for the horde skillung
http://cata.wowhead.com/talent#johZZcucdfsodfo


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

das is komisch bei mir lief er un lief un lief.. halt ne ganze woche bis alles unten war weil immer nur stückchen kamen aber hab alles.. waren noch paar MB zu laden über das ding un dann glei der install was ca 2 stunden dauerte XD


----------



## schäubli (13. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WAYN2PHRmcc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





lololololol


----------



## Pariktus (13. Oktober 2010)

mein vorschlag zum holy paladin

Holy pala


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

also ich finde beide lieder geil ;D
hab ja selbst noch nen low Blutie Pala ;D





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X12hfhsP6sk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GO2hxaZz2Q8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tast (13. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=80HY8qWRkfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ObelixHix (13. Oktober 2010)

Akanor schrieb:


> du glücklicher, ich spack hier mit meinem 3000er dsl und 20 kb/s ab




hey geil ich wohne auf dem Land und hab hir geschwindigkeiten von max 43 kb/s bis min 1kb/s ich habfür die  5,19 Gb 3 tage durchgedownloadet^^


----------



## schäubli (13. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TN8OhGNc0uE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




das ist geil


----------



## Manitu2007 (13. Oktober 2010)

sagt mal gehts nur mir so? hab ich nen filmriss oder ist google tatsächlich down? egal welcher browser die seite kann nicht angezeigt werden alles andere funzt aber

ach ja der neue loader is ganz schön geizig...10 kb/s aber immerhin schon 10 % installiert...


----------



## Blauerwind (13. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B97P0e7ejYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das is  der wahre wow rap


----------



## Akanor (13. Oktober 2010)

wieso hab ich denn den neuen loader noch gar nicht?^^


----------



## Andurius (13. Oktober 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> sagt mal gehts nur mir so? hab ich nen filmriss oder ist google tatsächlich down? egal welcher browser die seite kann nicht angezeigt werden alles andere funzt aber
> 
> ach ja der neue loader is ganz schön geizig...10 kb/s aber immerhin schon 10 % installiert...



also bei mir geht google einwandfrei ^^ 
zum glück hab ich schon alles voll ^^


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Oktober 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Tante Edith würde so skillen für ICC...
> Retri


So ähnlich hab ichs auch geskillt, aber: Wenn es eine Raidskillung sein will, dann nimm Auge um Auge raus (wenn Du als Retri vom Boss verprügelt wirst, nützt das bisschen zurückgeworfener Schaden auch nix mehr^^) und investier die 2 Punkte anderweitig. Zurechtweisung wiederum gehört meiner Meinung nach UNBEDINGT mitgeskillt, auch im PvE. Wenn der Raidleiter sagt: "He Famenio, unterbrich mal die Lady bei den Frostblitzen, Du hast doch jetzt auch nen Unterbrecher!" und Du erwiderst "Öhm, nö den hab ich nicht geskillt und Hammer hat grad CD" - was meinst wie da der RL zur Sau wird (geb ich Dir Brief und Siegel, auch wenn ich Deinen nicht kenne^^).

Selbstloser Heiler würd ich evtl. auch mitnehmen, erhöhter Schaden ist doch immer gut. Bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher ob der +dmg ausgelöst wird wenn man die Heilung gecastet hat oder generell passiv durch das Talent vorhanden ist. Der Toolip erscheint mir da nicht ganz eindeutig.


----------



## Padawurminator (13. Oktober 2010)

Akanor schrieb:


> den hab ich ja noch nicht mal.




hm, selbst bis dahin hat er zumindest mit ca. 400-500 KB gezogen. Aber das war gegen 9:30 Uhr, da war der Server wohl auch noch weniger belastet.


----------



## alectronic (13. Oktober 2010)

omg 55% installiert


----------



## schäubli (13. Oktober 2010)

http://www.southpark.de/alleEpisoden/1008/


----------



## Manitu2007 (13. Oktober 2010)

Hoecker sie sind RAUS!!

Akanor vieleicht patcht der bei dir noch die 5,29 gb danach dürfte theoretisch der neue Loader anspringen...ach ja WoW als Admin starten sonst kommt ne fehlermeldung vonwegen Repair Tool starten


----------



## Akanor (13. Oktober 2010)

wie bekomm ich den denn, ode kommt der voll alleine wenn ich so und so viel geladen habe?


----------



## renreot200 (13. Oktober 2010)

bei mir ist google auch down-.-


----------



## Taksoa (13. Oktober 2010)

Tast schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Die Folge lief doch heut morgen wo des drin vor kam :X

Btw, auch wenn ich NICHT glaub das des heut was wird, ich hätte dann heut abend testraid  Keine Lust da abzustinken  Neuer Server und so. Wäre schon doof^^


----------



## Akanor (13. Oktober 2010)

ja ich lade grade an 5,29gb rum


----------



## Blauerwind (13. Oktober 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> http://www.southpark...eEpisoden/1008/




danke


----------



## Taksoa (13. Oktober 2010)

renreot200 schrieb:


> bei mir ist google auch down-.-



Google geht doch o0


----------



## Piando (13. Oktober 2010)

Letrax schrieb:


> Hier wäre mein Vorschlag für den Hunter und den Paladin (Heilig).
> 
> Habs auf dem PTR kurz angetestet - war ganz zufrieden damit..
> 
> ...




Ich würde das Skillen von dem Instantschaden des Serpent Sting weglassen, da du ihn meist eh nur einmal im Kampf benutzt und ihn sonst mit Chimera erneuerst. Die 2 Punkte kannst du sinnvoller investieren.


----------



## Varitu (13. Oktober 2010)

Endlich der patch. Bin schon sehr gespannt. nach der Arbeit zuhause die Kiste anschmeißen. Den letzten Rest runterladen und installieren lassen. Und huet Abend (sofern dei Server den stabil laufen), sich mal die verändeurngen ansehen und testen. ^^


----------



## Norica (13. Oktober 2010)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Google geht doch o0



rüchtüch


----------



## Akanor (13. Oktober 2010)

oder hat das vll. auch was mit meiner firewall zutun? ich hab sie zwar in den systemsteuerungen ausgeschlatet, aber im downloader steeht weiterhin "ihr computer (blah blah bla) möglicherweise hinter einer firewall"?!


----------



## Xaarrrr (13. Oktober 2010)

34% Installiert, juhuu ;>


----------



## Taksoa (13. Oktober 2010)

Xaarrrr schrieb:


> 34% Installiert, juhuu ;>



85% jetzt


----------



## Hasal (13. Oktober 2010)

73% reporting in.


----------



## Manitu2007 (13. Oktober 2010)

ich weiß was morgen in der BILD stehen wird

*"Word of Warcraft  Spielergemeinde hat die Weltweit Dominierende Suchmaschiene Google in die Knie gezwungen" wird Google Blizzard verklagen?*
*
*
*
*
so wer mag noch nen kaffee?

grade dabei neu aufzusetzen...


----------



## Gryphos (13. Oktober 2010)

hab die 100% schon - nur noch auf Server warten =P


----------



## renreot200 (13. Oktober 2010)

2% nach 30min -.-^^


----------



## Norica (13. Oktober 2010)

^^ bin gottseidank fertig mit Patchen 
das neue Launcher ding sieht echt nice aus


----------



## Norica (13. Oktober 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> ich weiß was morgen in der BILD stehen wird
> 
> *"Word of Warcraft Spielergemeinde hat die Weltweit Dominierende Suchmaschiene Google in die Knie gezwungen" wird Google Blizzard verklagen?*
> *
> ...



ich ich ich ichich

mit Milch und zuckerdingsi


----------



## Xaarrrr (13. Oktober 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> ich weiß was morgen in der BILD stehen wird
> 
> *"Word of Warcraft Spielergemeinde hat die Weltweit Dominierende Suchmaschiene Google in die Knie gezwungen" wird Google Blizzard verklagen?*
> *
> ...



Ich nehm gerne einen, Schwarz bitte ;>


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

moha das signatur teil fuck ab -.-


----------



## iceboy2009 (13. Oktober 2010)

so battlefield auch kein lust mehr 
*auf uhr guck schiße immernoch keine 16uhr schmoll*
aber der launcher hat style


----------



## Andurius (13. Oktober 2010)

mhm, irgendwas tut sich auf den servern. hatte grad kurz "verbindung hergestellt - charakterliste wird abgerufen - verbindung zum server wurde unterbrochen"
also sie leben noch und sind noch nicht tot


----------



## Zwizazadera (13. Oktober 2010)

renreot200 schrieb:


> mist 2000er DSL leitung :-/
> 200kb die sekunde :'(



Hihihihi 32M/bit Leitung und Patch (restlichen 1,5 gb) heute morgen mit 1,3 M/bit im schnitt gesaugt *g* 



Tschuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Manitu2007 (13. Oktober 2010)

wow der luncher ist jetzt im "grünen" bereich und gibt wieder gas... 2 MB/s... endlich hab ich meine leitung wieder...


----------



## Sodreok (13. Oktober 2010)

DAS IS ALLES UNNÜTZ, WAS SOLL DAS BRINGEN????
NIX BESSRES ZU TUN?????
NACH DRAUSSEN GEHN????


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

Sodreok schrieb:


> DAS IS ALLES UNNÜTZ, WAS SOLL DAS BRINGEN????
> NIX BESSRES ZU TUN?????
> NACH DRAUSSEN GEHN????



lol


----------



## Norica (13. Oktober 2010)

frag mich nur warum die patches immer und immer größer werden 




Sodreok schrieb:


> DAS IS ALLES UNNÜTZ, WAS SOLL DAS BRINGEN????
> NIX BESSRES ZU TUN?????
> NACH DRAUSSEN GEHN????





fail


----------



## sweetdruid (13. Oktober 2010)

Sodreok schrieb:


> DAS IS ALLES UNNÜTZ, WAS SOLL DAS BRINGEN????
> NIX BESSRES ZU TUN?????
> NACH DRAUSSEN GEHN????



der bekommt aber keinen kaffee mehr, plz


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> frag mich nur warum die patches immer und immer größer werden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich wette wow profitiert bestimmt auch von den festplatten herstellern ;D
iwann is das game so groß das es eine festplatte alleine brauch (ok is komisch weil die auch immer größer werden aber was solls ;D) un dadurch brauch man immer größere und dann muss man imme ne neue kaufen un alles ;D


----------



## Manitu2007 (13. Oktober 2010)

ganz klarer fall die Patches werden deswegen immer Größe weil die Illuminaten damit die Weltherschaft ansich reißen können und Aiman und das Gallileo Mysterie Team was zu tun haben....


----------



## Xaarrrr (13. Oktober 2010)

Was macht ihr bis 16 Uhr?

Ich zieh mir die buffed-cast´s jetz mal rein


----------



## schäubli (13. Oktober 2010)

http://www.southpark.de/alleEpisoden/1008/


----------



## Hasal (13. Oktober 2010)

o.O mein WoW Ordner is mit 41GB glaub ich etwas größer als er sollte xD

Naja, ich geh mal was anderes zocken.


----------



## zadros (13. Oktober 2010)

Xaarrrr schrieb:


> Was macht ihr bis 16 Uhr?



nach der Mittagspause direkt weiter arbeiten


----------



## Chalphador (13. Oktober 2010)

auch nen kaffe möcht ^^

man man man kann mal wer die uhr vorstellen^^

will sehen wie sehr sie meine paladirne verschandelt haben ^^


----------



## Norica (13. Oktober 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> ganz klarer fall die Patches werden deswegen immer Größe weil die Illuminaten damit die Weltherschaft ansich reißen können und Aiman und das Gallileo Mysterie Team was zu tun haben....



ah! ja die vermutung hatte ich auch?!!!


----------



## Torock2205 (13. Oktober 2010)

Xaarrrr schrieb:


> Was macht ihr bis 16 Uhr?
> 
> Ich zieh mir die buffed-cast´s jetz mal rein



Dead Rising 2 zocken ^^ Post ist grad gekommen


----------



## kazuyadna (13. Oktober 2010)

Updater steht jetzt bei 80% und ich muss in einer Stunde arbeiten -.-

Naja hoffe das ist dann bis heute Abend alles erledigt und ich kann gemütlich die neue Talentverteilung erledigen.


----------



## Blauerwind (13. Oktober 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> http://www.southpark...eEpisoden/1008/




noch mal danke


----------



## Xaarrrr (13. Oktober 2010)

43% Installiert ^^


----------



## Norica (13. Oktober 2010)

Xaarrrr schrieb:


> Was macht ihr bis 16 Uhr?




hmm
langweilen


----------



## -cqwerty (13. Oktober 2010)

200 kb ftw an Wow launcher -.-


----------



## Akanor (13. Oktober 2010)

Xaarrrr schrieb:


> Was macht ihr bis 16 Uhr?
> 
> Ich zieh mir die buffed-cast´s jetz mal rein



weinen, weil das internet bei mir aufm land etwas ... scheiße ist und weil meine gildenkollegen mich, wenn ich weiter nur mit 20 kb/s laden kann, erst in drei tagen wieder sehen


----------



## iceboy2009 (13. Oktober 2010)

*auch kaffee wolln* ^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (13. Oktober 2010)

es tut sich was der "Arenapass 1 Server" ist kurz onine gewesen


----------



## cottbus (13. Oktober 2010)

woohoo....alles 'DAUNgelodet'


----------



## Taksoa (13. Oktober 2010)

-cqwerty schrieb:


> 200 kb ftw an Wow launcher -.-



Ach du auch? -.- die ersten 200mb mit 1,3mb und nun dümpelts zwischen 200 und 400. Naja egal^^ Dauert eh noch bis die Server oben sind 

Was ich mach bis 16 Uhr (Oder doch eher 18 whatever  ) Ich räum auf und geh gleich nochmal Tata


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Oktober 2010)

Akanor schrieb:


> weinen, weil das internet bei mir aufm land etwas ... scheiße ist und weil meine gildenkollegen mich, wenn ich weiter nur mit 20 kb/s laden kann, erst in drei tagen wieder sehen


Und deine Gilden Kollegen sterben deswegen?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Oktober 2010)

Akanor schrieb:


> weinen, weil das internet bei mir aufm land etwas ... scheiße ist und weil meine gildenkollegen mich, wenn ich weiter nur mit 20 kb/s laden kann, erst in drei tagen wieder sehen


Und deine Gilden Kollegen sterben deswegen?


----------



## Norica (13. Oktober 2010)

Akanor schrieb:


> weinen, weil das internet bei mir aufm land etwas ... scheiße ist und weil meine gildenkollegen mich, wenn ich weiter nur mit 20 kb/s laden kann, erst in drei tagen wieder sehen



: ( ohweia



bin ich froh das ich in einer Großstadt lebe


----------



## Tweetycat280 (13. Oktober 2010)

rofl download check bloß jetzt geht der updater u das seid ner halben stunde

achja Gumo, Kaffee, Kekse (Sepkulatius) und so hinstellen


----------



## Gryphos (13. Oktober 2010)

bin ma off, wenn ich wieder komme, will ich die 3k Seiten voll sehen (und natürlich die Server on ^^)


----------



## Xaarrrr (13. Oktober 2010)

Gleich fangen die Harz4 Sendungen auf RTL an, juhuu ;D


----------



## Tikume (13. Oktober 2010)

Hasal schrieb:


> o.O mein WoW Ordner is mit 41GB glaub ich etwas größer als er sollte xD



Nur ganz geringfügig. Meiner hat 22GB.


----------



## Norica (13. Oktober 2010)

Xaarrrr schrieb:


> Gleich fangen die Harz4 Sendungen auf RTL an, juhuu ;D



dachte die laufen auf sat 1


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (13. Oktober 2010)

arenapass is offline ;D vorhin waren noch alle relams zu sehn ;D aber offline ^^ was soll ich mach mich ma aufn weg zu arbeit bess denne dann meine mitsuchties ;D


----------



## Renox110 (13. Oktober 2010)

Hmm....irgentwie geht Google und Youtube bei mir nicht. Woran kann das liegen?

Scheiß tag heute ^^


----------



## Taksoa (13. Oktober 2010)

http://media.mmo-champion.com/images/news/2010/october/druidtreeoflife.jpg

Wie gut das ich Oile bin :X


----------



## Xaarrrr (13. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> dachte die laufen auf sat 1



Nene RTL ab 14 Uhr ;D


----------



## Ugdil (13. Oktober 2010)

Renox110 schrieb:


> Hmm....irgentwie geht Google und Youtube bei mir nicht. Woran kann das liegen?
> 
> Scheiß tag heute ^^



Ich würde mal die Dichtung zwischen dir und dem Pc tauschen.

Ugdil


----------



## Renox110 (13. Oktober 2010)

Ugdil schrieb:


> Ich würde mal die Dichtung zwischen dir und dem Pc tauschen.
> 
> Ugdil



Alles klar cheffe -.-


----------



## Famenio (13. Oktober 2010)

Taksoa schrieb:


> http://media.mmo-cha...dtreeoflife.jpg
> 
> Wie gut das ich Oile bin :X


Wie gut das ich mich so schon nie verwandelt habe, weil der Baum hässlich war


----------



## Norica (13. Oktober 2010)

Xaarrrr schrieb:


> Nene RTL ab 14 Uhr ;D



son shice 

was kommt denn da ?


----------



## -cqwerty (13. Oktober 2010)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Ach du auch? -.- die ersten 200mb mit 1,3mb und nun dümpelts zwischen 200 und 400. Naja egal^^ Dauert eh noch bis die Server oben sind
> 
> Was ich mach bis 16 Uhr (Oder doch eher 18 whatever  ) Ich räum auf und geh gleich nochmal Tata



Nicht nur ich .. Grad bei gamone versucht den Patch zu downloaden dauert noch länger ( geschätztewartezeit : 3d)
Werde heute wohl nicht mehr Spielen können


----------



## Haggelo (13. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> son shice
> 
> was kommt denn da ?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WZ8Gri6qWf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (13. Oktober 2010)

naja man sollte den Ordner öfters mal ausmisten zb alte Patches wtf Ordner alte u gelöschte Chars entfernen etc etc meiner hat 16 GB

Und die H4 Sendungen laufen seid um 12 auf RTL


----------



## Xaarrrr (13. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> son shice
> 
> was kommt denn da ?



Familien im Brennpunkt, Mitten im leben, Verdachtsfälle etc,

55% installiert btw ;P


----------



## Blauerwind (13. Oktober 2010)

das ganze is langsam tv reif ! heute auf rtl die ganz welt wartet darauf bis server on gehen! wir haben so eben eine neuenachricht erhalten aus der usa... Leute laufen in den städten amok ein täter wurde erfasst ! seine worte : ich dachte ich wär in der schlägergrube wo openpvp is... seine strafe acc weg... sonder meldung aus china ! so viele kinder auf der strasse und suchen wieder arbeit!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Oktober 2010)

H4 Sendungen Kommen den ganzen Tag... nur die Amy Serien sind das einzige Gute im Deutschen TV.


----------



## Norica (13. Oktober 2010)

Xaarrrr schrieb:


> Familien im Brennpunkt, Mitten im leben, Verdachtsfälle etc,
> 
> 55% installiert btw ;P



achso hmm 





*gottseidank bin ich fertig mit patchen und warte auf Die Aldor ~go Die Aldor go~*


----------



## iceboy2009 (13. Oktober 2010)

jetzt unterhalten wir uns schon über die hartz4 sendungen naja zum glück läuft bei mir viva oder mtv also nur musik xD 

achja und mein wow ordener ist im mom 22gb groß zum glück habe ich die anderen patches schon tage voher runtergeladen 

und zur neuen baumform sag ich nur rofl die sheen ja mal voll scheiße aus


----------



## nekori (13. Oktober 2010)

73%


----------



## schäubli (13. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> achso hmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die server werden erst heute abend alle in einem zug hochfahren mausi^^


----------



## cottbus (13. Oktober 2010)

woohoo...alles "Daungeloudet"


spielbereit


-.-


----------



## zerre (13. Oktober 2010)

Xaarrrr schrieb:


> 55% installiert btw ;P




isch habe färtisch


----------



## alectronic (13. Oktober 2010)

78% installiert


----------



## Norica (13. Oktober 2010)

iceboy2009 schrieb:


> jetzt unterhalten wir uns schon über die hartz4 sendungen naja zum glück läuft bei mir viva oder mtv also nur musik xD
> 
> achja und mein wow ordener ist im mom 22gb groß zum glück habe ich die anderen patches schon tage voher runtergeladen
> 
> und zur neuen baumform sag ich nur rofl die sheen ja mal voll scheiße aus



oh wie schaut denn die aus? o0


die sollen mal die Fetten Eulen wegmachen


----------



## Dr Death (13. Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltM5jHIJFw4


Edit: <.< ^^


----------



## FallenAngel88 (13. Oktober 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> die server werden erst heute abend alle in einem zug hochfahren mausi^^



das haben sie noch nie getan und werden sie auch heute sicher nicht..mein server (zirkel des Cenarius) war zum beispiel immer unter den letzten servern die online gegangen sind


----------



## iceboy2009 (13. Oktober 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> die server werden erst heute abend alle in einem zug hochfahren mausi^^



ich seh es schon kommen die server gehen on und alles verbugt die talentbäume werden nicfht gehen alle werden sie rumjammern über ihr klasse weil sie so wenig schaden macht dazu werd ich dann nur sagen leute der schaden ist auf chars der stuffe 85 ausgelegt^^


----------



## iceboy2009 (13. Oktober 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> die server werden erst heute abend alle in einem zug hochfahren mausi^^



ich seh es schon kommen die server gehen on und alles verbugt die talentbäume werden nicfht gehen alle werden sie rumjammern über ihr klasse weil sie so wenig schaden macht dazu werd ich dann nur sagen leute der schaden ist auf chars der stuffe 85 ausgelegt^^


----------



## Norica (13. Oktober 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> die server werden erst heute abend alle in einem zug hochfahren mausi^^



~ bin mal gespannt wann


----------



## Renox110 (13. Oktober 2010)

zerre schrieb:


> isch habe färtisch



Ich habe den Patch gestern schon heruntergeladen und installiert.


----------



## evilskin (13. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> oh wie schaut denn die aus? o0
> 
> 
> die sollen mal die Fetten Eulen wegmachen



/vote for neue eulenform


----------



## Benon (13. Oktober 2010)

HUHU xD die Klassenblogs funsen bei mir nich, bei euch?


----------



## altermeinnameistvergeben (13. Oktober 2010)

iceboy2009 schrieb:


> jetzt unterhalten wir uns schon über die hartz4 sendungen naja zum glück läuft bei mir viva oder mtv also nur musik xD



das da nur musik läuft wäre mir neu da gibt es doch auch sone fantastischen sendungen ala jersey shore, bei den man denkt rtl hätte die produziert


----------



## Dr Death (13. Oktober 2010)

zerre schrieb:


> isch habe färtisch



Wie lange haste etwa gebraucht ?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich warte im Moment drauf das Buffed abkackt... Das Forum wird immer wie langsamer.


----------



## iceboy2009 (13. Oktober 2010)

altermeinnameistvergeben schrieb:


> das da nur musik läuft wäre mir neu da gibt es doch auch sone fantastischen sendungen ala jersey shore, bei den man denkt rtl hätte die produziert



ja okay dass stimmt allergdings naja dann geh ich alt uzum kollegen den ärgenr denn der hat nur ein umts stick und kann nix runterladen xD
der hat ma die arschkarte


----------



## zerre (13. Oktober 2010)

Renox110 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Patch gestern schon heruntergeladen und installiert.




du cheater   


hat jemand von euch  schon  den neuen holypriest baum gespielt ?  wäre dankbar für ein paar infos was auf mich zukommt


----------



## Norica (13. Oktober 2010)

Dr schrieb:


> Wie lange haste etwa gebraucht ?



hab auch fertig 

gestern gedownloadet heute installiert.

brauchte glaube nur so 3% noch laden  





*PC schmus*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

Das ist doch schmarn, das Umschreiben wurde abgebrochen, weil ich nicht genügend Platz auf der Festplatte haben... und auf die andere Partition kopieren dauert auch ewig :/


----------



## Taksoa (13. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> oh wie schaut denn die aus? o0
> 
> 
> die sollen mal die Fetten Eulen wegmachen



DU BIST BÖSE!	Aber Neuen Oilenmodelle wären toll :X


----------



## alectronic (13. Oktober 2010)

90% installiert


----------



## Renox110 (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich geh jetzt mal lecker essen.


----------



## Domifolk (13. Oktober 2010)

Einige Server online. Darunter schon Wrathbringer und Taerar jippieh


----------



## Taksoa (13. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das ist doch schmarn, das Umschreiben wurde abgebrochen, weil ich nicht genügend Platz auf der Festplatte haben... und auf die andere Partition kopieren dauert auch ewig :/



Musst ich auch :X Konnt aber 8 GB noch freimachen 

Dein name erinenrt mich an jemanden. Spielst nicht nen Prot auf Anub? :O


----------



## alectronic (13. Oktober 2010)

OMG NICE


----------



## Norica (13. Oktober 2010)

Taksoa schrieb:


> DU BIST BÖSE!	Aber Neuen Oilenmodelle wären toll :X



noin :/ bin lieb

Aber >< aber die Oilen sehen so Fett aus
die verperren mit immer die ganze sicht und kitzeln einen mit ihren plüschfedern *nervig*


----------



## Torock2205 (13. Oktober 2010)

Domifolk schrieb:


> Einige Server online. Darunter schon Wrathbringer und Taerar jippieh



Fail!


----------



## iceboy2009 (13. Oktober 2010)

Domifolk schrieb:


> Einige Server online. Darunter schon Wrathbringer und Taerar jippieh



lol wie siehts mit nethersturm und onyxia aus?


----------



## alectronic (13. Oktober 2010)

yay ich hab den neuen luncher


----------



## Xaarrrr (13. Oktober 2010)

alectronic schrieb:


> 90% installiert



65% :<


----------



## Norica (13. Oktober 2010)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Musst ich auch :X Konnt aber 8 GB noch freimachen
> 
> Dein name erinenrt mich an jemanden. Spielst nicht nen Prot auf Anub? :O



=D nice - hab noch 107GB frei xD da dort nur Aion und WoW druf is


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Musst ich auch :X Konnt aber 8 GB noch freimachen
> 
> Dein name erinenrt mich an jemanden. Spielst nicht nen Prot auf Anub? :O



Weißt zufällig wie viel das Umschreiben an GB braucht ?

Ne, spiele auf Baelgun und Thrall


----------



## Akanor (13. Oktober 2010)

Xaarrrr schrieb:


> 65% :<




10 -.-


----------



## Flusskroko (13. Oktober 2010)

wenn sie schreiben "Die server sind bis 12uhr weg" dauert es meistens bis 16uhr...
kaum schreiben sie "Die server sind bis 16uhr weg" geht es aufeinmal schneller :> 
komisch komisch


----------



## Aerasan (13. Oktober 2010)

3000 seiten INC!

bis vor 4monaten habe ich ja noch (mehr oder weniger) aktiv geraidet, ich war n typ, der schon immer im vorher alles wissen musste über die raid und klassenänderungen etc. 
aber diesma hab ich mir gedacht, machstes mal spontan  ... hab mir extra keine skillbäume und patchnotes usw angeschaut 

bin sehr gespannt wie der Skillbaum vom schurken ausschaut und wie man den skillen kann ^^...
auch meine kleine Gnomin Deff krieger(in) Pheax darf sich auf spontanes skillen freuen =)

ich bin gespannt


----------



## zerre (13. Oktober 2010)

Dr schrieb:


> Wie lange haste etwa gebraucht ?




keine ahung bin um 9uhr aufgestanden  hab mein lapi angemacht und bin wieder schlafen gegangen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

Doppelpost...


----------



## Erlania (13. Oktober 2010)

Keine Angst ihr habt noch 2 1/2 Stunden, den Patch zu laden.

Ich bin ebenfalls fertig.
Habe um 5:00 Uhr angefangen und war um 5:30 fertig..
Sowas immer schön machen, wenn kaum einer am PC sitzt ^^

Naja muss ja trotzdem noch warten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

Weiß einer wie viel das Umschreiben an GB braucht ? :< Hab 30GB frei...


----------



## Vizard (13. Oktober 2010)

So Leute bin wieder da.
Und anscheinend sind nun ein bisschen mehr Suchtis hier Zugange als vorhin. 
Was macht ihr eigentlich gerade so außer im Buffed Forum rumzugimpen?

MfG Vizard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fearzone (13. Oktober 2010)

30gb reichen sicher nicht da man sowieso mind. 2x ordner rechnen muss.... ich würde 50gb bereitstellen wenn hier n user schon 42 gb ordner hatte


----------



## Anonymus299 (13. Oktober 2010)

Vizard schrieb:


> Was macht ihr eigentlich gerade so außer im Buffed Forum rumzugimpen?



Plants vs Zombies Zocken, warten das der Updater reinhaut und den Realmstatus überwachen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

Dann muss ich den WoW-Ordner auf ne andere Partition kopieren ...


----------



## Flusskroko (13. Oktober 2010)

und was macht ihr so wenn ihr wieder zocken könnt?
ich denke ich verskill erstmal meinen char und mach meine cata pre q weiter


----------



## zerre (13. Oktober 2010)

Vizard schrieb:


> So Leute bin wieder da.
> Und anscheinend sind nun ein bisschen mehr Suchtis hier Zugange als vorhin.
> Was macht ihr eigentlich gerade so außer im Buffed Forum rumzugimpen?
> 
> ...




nichts und davon die hälfte ....

ausser ein bischen musik hören und wild durch die bude springen 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=os_sYic2DRw


----------



## Blauerwind (13. Oktober 2010)

kann kaum noch warten


----------



## YseraTank (13. Oktober 2010)

mgh schrieb:


> Falls das alles zutrifft habt keine Angst eure chars wurden nicht gelöscht,
> und das spiel gibt es auch weiterhin.
> 
> Es werden in der regel nur serverarbeiten geleistet die im normalfall bis 11 uhr morgens andauern!
> ...




lol, mich würde mal interessieren, ob der TE überhaupt mitbekommen hat, dass sein Thread hier zur Legende geworden ist und jede Woche weiter sich aufbläht^^


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Oktober 2010)

Vizard schrieb:


> Was macht ihr eigentlich gerade so außer im Buffed Forum rumzugimpen?


Sitz auf Arbeit im Büro und gibt auch genug zu tun hier, aber bin mehr am Mitlesen.^^

VOTE 4 CLOSE WEGEN ARBEITSBEHINDERUNG UND VOLKSWIRTSCHAFTSSCHÄDIGUNG! xD


----------



## alectronic (13. Oktober 2010)

kriege timeout beim runterladen der neuen tools mit dem luncher need help


----------



## Tweetycat280 (13. Oktober 2010)

ich empfehle Turtix


----------



## Torock2205 (13. Oktober 2010)

Flusskroko schrieb:


> und was macht ihr so wenn ihr wieder zocken könnt?
> ich denke ich verskill erstmal meinen char und mach meine cata pre q weiter



Du meinst aber net die "Gnomeregan" Quest Reihe bzw das Horden gegenstück?

gibts ab heute beides nicht mehr


----------



## Fearzone (13. Oktober 2010)

Ah ja heute darf man erstmal seine ganzen items umschmieden und vom hast befreien den es anstelle des arp's geben wird^^

Ich denke man kann es mal mit Meisterschaftswertung versuchen xD


----------



## stäcy (13. Oktober 2010)

Flusskroko schrieb:


> und was macht ihr so wenn ihr wieder zocken könnt?
> ich denke ich verskill erstmal meinen char und mach meine cata pre q weiter


 wenn du das gnomen/troll-event meinst, ist damit ende... das is nachher zu ende


----------



## Aerasan (13. Oktober 2010)

Vizard schrieb:


> So Leute bin wieder da.
> Und anscheinend sind nun ein bisschen mehr Suchtis hier Zugange als vorhin.
> Was macht ihr eigentlich gerade so außer im Buffed Forum rumzugimpen?
> 
> ...



League of Legends spielen!
sehr geiles F2P spiel,in dem du eig keine vorteile durch echtes geld dir erkaufen kannst...
Meiner Meinung nach sollte es sich jeder mal runterladen und zoggen, es lohnt sich definitiv.
ich war am anfang auch sehr skeptisch, v.a. da es eine art DOTA ist und mir eig DOTA nicht so gefällt,
aber das hier bei LoL macht richtig fun =)


----------



## zerre (13. Oktober 2010)

shice doppelpost...


----------



## mmuxi (13. Oktober 2010)

gibt ein neues Event mit einer weiteren Heldentat.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

Weiß es nicht, werde wohl erstmal mit den Skillungen meines Magier herumexperimentieren, danach ein wenig twinken. Da man die ganzen Skills nun schon eher hat, macht auch das sicherlich mehr Spaß.


----------



## Norica (13. Oktober 2010)

Vizard schrieb:


> So Leute bin wieder da.
> Und anscheinend sind nun ein bisschen mehr Suchtis hier Zugange als vorhin.
> Was macht ihr eigentlich gerade so außer im Buffed Forum rumzugimpen?
> 
> ...



: ) mach mir eine Signatur für Buffeddingsi nachdem ich bissl an meine Buffed-Seite gearbeitet hab 
nebenbei schau ich sat 1 *hahahaha*


----------



## MasterCrain (13. Oktober 2010)

Fearzone schrieb:


> Ah ja heute darf man erstmal seine ganzen items umschmieden und vom hast befreien den es anstelle des arp's geben wird^^
> 
> Ich denke man kann es mal mit Meisterschaftswertung versuchen xD



arp wird zu crit^^


----------



## Taksoa (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie md auf die Idee kommt das schon Server on sind o0 Realmstatus nach uz gehen sind noch alle Offline! o0


----------



## Fearzone (13. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Weiß es nicht, werde wohl erstmal mit den Skillungen meines Magier herumexperimentieren, danach ein wenig twinken. Da man die ganzen Skills nun schon eher hat, macht auch das sicherlich mehr Spaß.



Stimmt Eislanze ab lvl 28 xD, den gnom twink werde ich also auch wieder mal rauskramen


----------



## Nexxen (13. Oktober 2010)

Oh gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooott.
Die WoW Server sind down! Wir werden alle sterben!

/ironie off

Freu mich drauf! ^^


----------



## Anonymus299 (13. Oktober 2010)

Wenn wem grad langweilig ist, und er das lfg comic nonich kennt, sollte sich das mal anschaun 

KLICK!

Ist zwar auf englisch, aber ich kann es mit meinem 9te Klasse Englisch ohne Probs verstehen...wenn man mal was nicht kennt kann man bei Leo nachschaun 

PS: Updater ist durch ^^


----------



## Fearzone (13. Oktober 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> arp wird zu crit^^



Die Gegenstandswerte eines Hunters werden in der Cata Beta in Haste umgewandelt, wie es mit Steinen aussieht weiss ich nicht da ich bewi sockel und andere klassen hab ich auch ka^^


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Oktober 2010)

Fearzone schrieb:


> Ah ja heute darf man erstmal seine ganzen items umschmieden und vom hast befreien den es anstelle des arp's geben wird^^


Ich mach das Gegenteil... als Retri mach ich erstmal 3 Kreuze dass der blöde Arp weg ist und freu mich über Tempo, da das sehr stark mit einem neuen Talent skaliert und den CD vom Kreuzfahrerstoß runterbringt. Also falls man heut noch zocken "darf" - auf zum Umschiedehansel! ;D


----------



## Dr Death (13. Oktober 2010)

"
*Raids und Instanzen*


Es kann passierten, dass der letzte Spieler in einer Zufallsgruppe zufällige Dungeon-Beute nicht erhält.
<a name="nointelliTXT">Spieler von verschiedenen Servern können nicht Items handeln, die für den weiteren Instanzablauf nötig sind." RausKram!


----------



## zerre (13. Oktober 2010)

Fearzone schrieb:


> Ah ja heute darf man erstmal seine ganzen items umschmieden und vom hast befreien den es anstelle des arp's geben wird^^
> 
> Ich denke man kann es mal mit Meisterschaftswertung versuchen xD




hör mir  nur auf mit dem umschmieden wenn ich dran denke das ich mit meinem priest an die 17 % hit kommen muss wird mir schlecht -.-


----------



## TheManWithTheHat (13. Oktober 2010)

Erlania schrieb:


> Keine Angst ihr habt noch 2 1/2 Stunden, den Patch zu laden.
> 
> Ich bin ebenfalls fertig.
> Habe um 5:00 Uhr angefangen und war um 5:30 fertig..
> ...



Also wenn Du 30 GB frei hast, reicht das. Sofern WoW bereits installiert ist


----------



## Flyme (13. Oktober 2010)

hiho,habe mir mal einen Hunter von den US-Servern angeschaut,da dort bereits die aktuellen Werte an der Ausrüstung geändert worden(Server laufen ja bei den Amis schon)
hier mal ein Link dazu:
http://www.wowarmory...%27Jin&n=Vallkr



grüße


----------



## Anonymus299 (13. Oktober 2010)

zerre schrieb:


> hör mir nur auf mit dem umschmieden wenn ich dran denke das ich mit meinem priest an die 17 % hit kommen muss wird mir schlecht -.-



Apropos...wie viel hit brauch ich jetzt eig als shadow mit 4.0.1?


----------



## Toddy37 (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo
Ich wollte mal fragen wie das bei euch so ist mit dem Downloader ist weil ich habe eig. DSL 1500 (max. 180 kb/s) bekomme seit heute morgen mit dem Blizzard Downloader höchsten 60 kb/s und durchschnittlich 20 kb/s =0 
Das heißt ich brauch für meine letzten 23% des Downloads etwa 12-16 Stunde =0
Eingestellt ist alles richtig mit den Ports und so weil es ging ja gestern auch noch ... 

Hoffe jemand kann mir weiter helfen


----------



## Taksoa (13. Oktober 2010)

noch 480mb beim Launcher  Kommt danach noch was oder wars das dann? :X


----------



## Shabuki (13. Oktober 2010)

serverdown verlängert bis 16 laut info im anmeldefenster


----------



## zerre (13. Oktober 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Apropos...wie viel hit brauch ich jetzt eig als shadow mit 4.0.1?




17% = 446 hit


----------



## schäubli (13. Oktober 2010)

Shabuki schrieb:


> serverdown verlängert bis 16 laut info im anmeldefenster



Wird auch noch länger dauern.


----------



## Norica (13. Oktober 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Apropos...wie viel hit brauch ich jetzt eig als shadow mit 4.0.1?



würd mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## Torock2205 (13. Oktober 2010)

Shabuki schrieb:


> serverdown verlängert bis 16 laut info im anmeldefenster



Steht schon seit gestern abend dort


----------



## Tweetycat280 (13. Oktober 2010)

hmm wie bekommt man das mit der Timeout sache hin


----------



## Shaniya (13. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> würd mich auch mal interessieren



17% ;-)


----------



## Thuum (13. Oktober 2010)

Shabuki schrieb:


> serverdown verlängert bis 16 laut info im anmeldefenster


Steht schon seit gestern da.


----------



## Anonymus299 (13. Oktober 2010)

zerre schrieb:


> 17% = 446 hit



Stöhn...danke....ich hoffe ich hab dann noch genug O.o


----------



## zerre (13. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> würd mich auch mal interessieren




17% = 446 hit


----------



## Shaniya (13. Oktober 2010)

Hit 446 (Horde) oder 420 (Allianz) 

Sollte aber leicht erreichbar sein durch Hit und Wille auf den Items. Aufm PTR hatte ich ca. 50 mehr.


----------



## Quatschy (13. Oktober 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Stöhn...danke....ich hoffe ich hab dann noch genug O.o



Auf diesen Wert solltest du nicht kommen, ansonsten warst du bis gestern falsch equipt


----------



## zerre (13. Oktober 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Stöhn...danke....ich hoffe ich hab dann noch genug O.o




also ich hab definitiv zu wenig . meine kleine hat im moment 303 hit wo ich den restherholen soll weiß ich nicht. aber vllt klappt das schon durch  spirit mit ein weing glück . spirit wird in zaubertrefferwertung umgewandelt durch das talent okulotismus oder wie das heisst 

ich schau mal ob ich den link finde zu dem guide


----------



## schäubli (13. Oktober 2010)

Ein Ami-Jäger hat seit heute über 60 Prozent Crit, ein bisschen krass.


----------



## zerre (13. Oktober 2010)

http://manaflask.com/Eloi/blog/4942/ da ist der link für alle shadows


----------



## Fearzone (13. Oktober 2010)

So ich werde nun mal lachend in eine Kreissäge rennen, nach dem ich eine Kippe geraidet habe !

Dieser selten dämliche Beitrag dient nur dazu die Beitragsanzahl zu erhöhen, bitte nicht weiter beachten.


Danke


----------



## Michithekiller (13. Oktober 2010)

An den Stats wie Hit ändert sich doch noch garnichts oder habe ich was verpasst^^ ?


----------



## Famenio (13. Oktober 2010)

zerre schrieb:


> also ich hab definitiv zu wenig . meine kleine hat im moment 303 hit wo ich den restherholen soll weiß ich nicht. aber vllt klappt das schon durch  spirit mit ein weing glück . spirit wird in zaubertrefferwertung umgewandelt durch das talent okulotismus oder wie das heisst
> 
> ich schau mal ob ich den link finde zu dem guide


Umschmieden heißt das Zauberwort absofort, wenn was fehlt


----------



## AdreaYsera (13. Oktober 2010)

es kommt danach noch ca 1,16Gb 

ich habe heute früh um 3 Uhr mein Download gestartet..da ich glücklicherweise schon vorher die 5,19GB runtergezogen habe, ging das alles ganz gut...ausser das beim Uploader der unterbrach mit der Begründung das nicht genug speicher vorhanden war...hab also bis zu 20GB frei gemacht und klappte nicht also habe ich meine Festplatten inhalte ein bissl verschoben und habe mein WoW Ordner auf meinen 500Gb platte gelegt..da ging es gut...insgesammt habe ich für alles 20 minuten gebraucht!

In der Zeit seit heute morgen habe ich mein Haushalt gemacht, Papierkram erledigt, war einkaufen und hab Mittagessen zubereitet!

Was man in so nen WoW freien Tag alles erledigen kann 

Nichts desto trotz...man sollte schon drauf achten das genug speicher vorhanden ist...und wie solls sonst erst mit dem nächsten patch und dann noch cataclysm gehen, Wenn man jetzt schon kaum platz hat?


----------



## Shaniya (13. Oktober 2010)

zerre schrieb:


> also ich hab definitiv zu wenig . meine kleine hat im moment 303 hit wo ich den restherholen soll weiß ich nicht. aber vllt klappt das schon durch spirit mit ein weing glück . spirit wird in zaubertrefferwertung umgewandelt durch das talent okulotismus oder wie das heisst
> 
> ich schau mal ob ich den link finde zu dem guide





Ja Wille wird 1:1 in Hit umgewandelt.


----------



## Fearzone (13. Oktober 2010)

So ich werde nun mal lachend in eine Kreissäge rennen, nach dem ich eine Kippe geraidet habe !

Dieser selten dämliche Beitrag dient nur dazu die Beitragsanzahl zu erhöhen, bitte nicht weiter beachten.


Danke


----------



## Norica (13. Oktober 2010)

Da ich meine kleine seqqzy Nachtelfe Neu Equipen musste hatte sie viel zu viel hit - mal sehn wieviel sie noch hat , aber so um die 400 hatte sie schon :/ mal glotzen nachher


----------



## Xeith (13. Oktober 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> hmm wie bekommt man das mit der Timeout sache hin



#25


----------



## Kite-X (13. Oktober 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> Ein Ami-Jäger hat seit heute über 60 Prozent Crit, ein bisschen krass.


lächerlich... das haben viele Hunter schon vor dem Patch gehabt...
Wir können Crit von ca 86%+ erreichen


----------



## Shaniya (13. Oktober 2010)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> An den Stats wie Hit ändert sich doch noch garnichts oder habe ich was verpasst^^ ?



 Man braucht immer noch 17% Hit, allerdings kann man das nicht mehr skillen. Z.B. beim Shadow konnte man vorher 3% skillen + 3% durch Elend. Dafür wird Wille jetzt 1:1 in Hit umgerechnet.


----------



## Shaniya (13. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> Da ich meine kleine seqqzy Nachtelfe Neu Equipen musste hatte sie viel zu viel hit - mal sehn wieviel sie noch hat , aber so um die 400 hatte sie schon :/ mal glotzen nachher



Dann Weg-Reforgen in Haste/Crit.


----------



## Taksoa (13. Oktober 2010)

AdreaYsera schrieb:


> es kommt danach noch ca 1,16Gb



 Ähm ähm ähm, aber ich lad doch grade die 1,6gb vom launcher her. Danach nochmal n GB? o0


----------



## Anonymus299 (13. Oktober 2010)

Danke für den Link


----------



## zerre (13. Oktober 2010)

Shaniya schrieb:


> Man braucht immer noch 17% Hit, allerdings kann man das nicht mehr skillen. Z.B. beim Shadow konnte man vorher 3% skillen + 3% durch Elend. Dafür wird Wille jetzt 1:1 in Hit umgerechnet.




wie recht er hat


----------



## Shaniya (13. Oktober 2010)

zerre schrieb:


> wie recht er hat



Sie! ^^


----------



## zerre (13. Oktober 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Danke für den Link




kein thema


----------



## Taksoa (13. Oktober 2010)

Genau sie


----------



## Xaarrrr (13. Oktober 2010)

85% installiert ;>


----------



## Taksoa (13. Oktober 2010)

140mb noch! Und mag immer noch wissen ob danach noch was kommt


----------



## zerre (13. Oktober 2010)

Shaniya schrieb:


> Sie! ^^



dann entschuldige ich mich  natürlich für die verwechselung junge frau


----------



## Norica (13. Oktober 2010)

Shaniya schrieb:


> Sie! ^^



zutraurig das auch wir Weibliche spieler immer in ein "er" verwandelt werden 


ist das so unglaublich das es auch weibliche spieler gibt ?






(und ja ich bin auch weiblich  siehe avatar)


----------



## DasGehirn (13. Oktober 2010)

Sooo alles fertig geladen =D Es kann losgehn !


----------



## Norica (13. Oktober 2010)

Shaniya schrieb:


> Sie! ^^



zutraurig das auch wir Weibliche spieler immer in ein "er" verwandelt werden 


ist das so unglaublich das es auch weibliche spieler gibt ?






(und ja ich bin auch weiblich  siehe avatar)


----------



## Taksoa (13. Oktober 2010)

<<auch weiblich


----------



## improwars (13. Oktober 2010)

Shaniya schrieb:


> Man braucht immer noch 17% Hit, allerdings kann man das nicht mehr skillen. Z.B. beim Shadow konnte man vorher 3% skillen + 3% durch Elend. Dafür wird Wille jetzt 1:1 in Hit umgerechnet.



beim Hexer konnte man auch noch 3% mit Unterdrückung wet machen aber das -Dafür wird Wille jetzt 1:1 in Hit umgerechnet - verstehe ich jetzt ned so ganz...oder steh ein wenig aufen Schlauch


----------



## improwars (13. Oktober 2010)

Shaniya schrieb:


> Man braucht immer noch 17% Hit, allerdings kann man das nicht mehr skillen. Z.B. beim Shadow konnte man vorher 3% skillen + 3% durch Elend. Dafür wird Wille jetzt 1:1 in Hit umgerechnet.



beim Hexer konnte man auch noch 3% mit Unterdrückung wet machen aber das -Dafür wird Wille jetzt 1:1 in Hit umgerechnet - verstehe ich jetzt ned so ganz...oder steh ein wenig aufen Schlauch


----------



## improwars (13. Oktober 2010)

Shaniya schrieb:


> Man braucht immer noch 17% Hit, allerdings kann man das nicht mehr skillen. Z.B. beim Shadow konnte man vorher 3% skillen + 3% durch Elend. Dafür wird Wille jetzt 1:1 in Hit umgerechnet.



beim Hexer konnte man auch noch 3% mit Unterdrückung wet machen aber das -Dafür wird Wille jetzt 1:1 in Hit umgerechnet - verstehe ich jetzt ned so ganz...oder steh ein wenig aufen Schlauch


----------



## Famenio (13. Oktober 2010)

Mein Kumpel hat mir grad gesagt, das er gleich fertig mit allem ist.
Scheint ja doch schneller mit dem Download zu gehen als ich dachte bei meinem Rechner


----------



## MasterCrain (13. Oktober 2010)

1 Wille = 1 Trefferwertung.

Klingt doch nicht so schwer oder?^^


----------



## improwars (13. Oktober 2010)

Shaniya schrieb:


> Man braucht immer noch 17% Hit, allerdings kann man das nicht mehr skillen. Z.B. beim Shadow konnte man vorher 3% skillen + 3% durch Elend. Dafür wird Wille jetzt 1:1 in Hit umgerechnet.



beim Hexer konnte man auch noch 3% mit Unterdrückung wet machen aber das -Dafür wird Wille jetzt 1:1 in Hit umgerechnet - verstehe ich jetzt ned so ganz...oder steh ein wenig aufen Schlauch


----------



## DasGehirn (13. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> zutraurig das auch wir Weibliche spieler immer in ein "er" verwandelt werden
> 
> 
> ist das so unglaublich das es auch weibliche spieler gibt ?
> ...



um ehrlich zu sein ja 
besonders so hübsche ^^'


----------



## Norica (13. Oktober 2010)

*jipii signatur ist endlich fertig*



das mit dem umwandeln versteh ich auch nich so wirklich


----------



## Norica (13. Oktober 2010)

nicht beachten


----------



## Norica (13. Oktober 2010)

*jipii signatur ist endlich fertig*



das mit dem umwandeln versteh ich auch nich so wirklich


----------



## Norica (13. Oktober 2010)

nicht beachten


----------



## Norica (13. Oktober 2010)

*jipii signatur ist endlich fertig*



das mit dem umwandeln versteh ich auch nich so wirklich







hm glaube es ist schulschluss oder so - Buffed will nich mehr so ganz


----------



## Fearzone (13. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> zutraurig das auch wir Weibliche spieler immer in ein "er" verwandelt werden
> 
> 
> ist das so unglaublich das es auch weibliche spieler gibt ?
> ...





OMG ! Mein Weltbild wurde soeben kritisch getroffen, und rafft nun langsam dahin 

Aber mal im Ernst man geht halt grundsätzlich immer von einem männlichen Spieler aus weil die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass ein weibliches Wesen nun diesen einen weiblichen Avatar besetzt im vergleich zu der tatsächlichen anzahl an weiblichen Spielern in WoW gerechnet an den vorhandenen weiblichen Charakteren doch eher gering ist oder ?^^ WTF was habe ich da wieder für n Satz gebastelt *schrei*


EDIT: ah ja siehe sig Ashkala Jägerin *hust*


----------



## Rasta Wayne (13. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> *jipii signatur ist endlich fertig*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





5-fach post  neue rekordhalterin


----------



## Shaniya (13. Oktober 2010)

improwars schrieb:


> beim Hexer konnte man auch noch 3% mit Unterdrückung wet machen aber das -Dafür wird Wille jetzt 1:1 in Hit umgerechnet - verstehe ich jetzt ned so ganz...oder steh ein wenig aufen Schlauch




Ganz einfach, wenn Du 300 Wille auf deinen Items hast, dann sind das 300 Hit. 

Glaub Steine/VZ werden da nicht mit eingerechnet. Außerdem erhöht SDK, MDW die Willenskraft nicht mehr, der Priester-Wille-Buff fällt ganz weg.


----------



## wowz124 (13. Oktober 2010)

buffed ist echt extrem lahm gerade =D 
wo steht nochmal wie viele leute das thema lesen?


----------



## Trig (13. Oktober 2010)

Rasta schrieb:


> 5-fach post  neue rekordhalterin


----------



## alectronic (13. Oktober 2010)

100 % downloaded 100%installiert = kaffe trinken


----------



## Norica (13. Oktober 2010)

Fearzone schrieb:


> OMG ! Mein Weltbild wurde soeben kritisch getroffen, und rafft nun langsam dahin
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst man geht halt grundsätzlich immer von einem männlichen Spieler aus weil die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass ein weibliches Wesen nun diesen einen weiblichen Avatar besetzt im vergleich zu der tatsächlichen anzahl an weiblichen Spielern in WoW gerechnet an den vorhandenen weiblichen Charakteren doch eher gering ist oder ?^^ WTF was habe ich da wieder für n Satz gebastelt *schrei*



 was für ein satz hahahaha


----------



## schäubli (13. Oktober 2010)

Rasta schrieb:


> 5-fach post  neue rekordhalterin



vorallem in dem dauer thread


----------



## Chriz7 (13. Oktober 2010)

wowz124 schrieb:


> buffed ist echt extrem lahm gerade =D
> wo steht nochmal wie viele leute das thema lesen?



eig ganz unten aber ist irgendwie nicht da ..wollt auch gucken..


----------



## FullMetalJacket (13. Oktober 2010)

ich kanns garnich mehr erwarten nur noch 1 1/2 stunden dann gehts los


----------



## Winara (13. Oktober 2010)

Hihi...

Norica ist zu den Trollen desertiert! 

In der Sig: De Aldor


----------



## Miný (13. Oktober 2010)

1 Stunde und 37 Min noch :x ... need patch


----------



## Norica (13. Oktober 2010)

Rasta schrieb:


> 5-fach post  neue rekordhalterin



o0 ja was das war kann ich net sagen 
hahahahaha =D


----------



## zerre (13. Oktober 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> vorallem in dem dauer thread




stalin !


----------



## Chalphador (13. Oktober 2010)

oh du schöner patchday^^


----------



## Norica (13. Oktober 2010)

Winara schrieb:


> Hihi...
> 
> Norica ist zu den Trollen desertiert!
> 
> In der Sig: De Aldor



rüchtüch 



(leider is das bei der Font so das man das I kaum erkennt ) : )


----------



## wowz124 (13. Oktober 2010)

echt krass viele einträge hier


----------



## Chriz7 (13. Oktober 2010)

ich entpacke oder installiere schon einenhalb stunden den kack patch..bin bei 72% ...-.-


----------



## Knallkörper (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich geh mal 3D kino hat wer bock mitzukommen?!


----------



## Thuum (13. Oktober 2010)

Find die neuen Grafikeinstellungen sehr schick.


----------



## Miný (13. Oktober 2010)

bin mittlerweile mit allem fertig , bin schon bei 4.0.1 neuem Launcher und warte nurnoch bis 16 Uhr , dann gehts ab


----------



## wowz124 (13. Oktober 2010)

bin bei 30% instaliert


----------



## SeToY (13. Oktober 2010)

Macht halt buffed so lange kaputt:
http://erkie.github.com/

=D


----------



## Fearzone (13. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ghANtP1JPPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




bitte anschauen so werden heute die Range's abgehen /cya 


4WHEEEEEEEEEEEL's    OF    FUUUUUUUUUUUUUURYYYYY


----------



## Cinaeth (13. Oktober 2010)

auf die dx11 features bin ich gespannt


----------



## wowz124 (13. Oktober 2010)

ich freue mich schon so derbe =D


----------



## Norica (13. Oktober 2010)

Chriz7 schrieb:


> ich entpacke oder installiere schon einenhalb stunden den kack patch..bin bei 72% ...-.-



hast ja noch zeit  um 16h werden die server whs sowieso bis 18h verlängert  bis dahin solltest du das fertig haben.



und auch jetzt kann ich mein pc schmusen weil er so ultra lieb ist und diesmal keine zicken gemacht hat beim patchen 
denke mal er hat mitleid mitmir hahahaha


----------



## Norica (13. Oktober 2010)

Fearzone schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



hahahahahaha =D


----------



## Duskfall334 (13. Oktober 2010)

Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday Patchday


----------



## Renox110 (13. Oktober 2010)

SeToY schrieb:


> Macht halt buffed so lange kaputt:
> http://erkie.github.com/
> 
> =D



was bringt das?


----------



## Toxxical (13. Oktober 2010)

Hat noch jemand manchmal beim Laden von Buffed einen Error der sagt Excess Flood?


----------



## Bux20 (13. Oktober 2010)

Hm bei sinds erst 22%  !!

"Ihr computer befindet sich möglicherweise hinter einer Firewall"

kennt sich da einer aus wie ich den download beschleunigen kann?


----------



## Anonymus299 (13. Oktober 2010)

Hui jetzt hab ich endlich rausgefunden warum der loader nur mit 100kb/ geladen hat ....musste einfach peer-to-peer deaktivieren...jetzt gehts doch schon flotter


----------



## SeToY (13. Oktober 2010)

Renox110 schrieb:


> was bringt das?



Auf den "Bookmark"-Button klicken (bzw. auf die Bookmark-Leiste ziehen), auf Buffed.de wechseln und das Bookmark anklicken 

Edit:
Die Geschwindigkeit von Buffed.de stinkt ^^


----------



## xx-elf (13. Oktober 2010)

Fearzone schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




Einfach nur geil, bitte noch mehr sowas muss mich bis 16 uhr ablenken


----------



## derdaist (13. Oktober 2010)

Hehe so das ne freundin von mir gerade mutti geworden ist heisst es Pullerparty das heißt wenn ich dann willer zuhaus bin werden die server bestimmt on sein.


----------



## Norica (13. Oktober 2010)

SeToY schrieb:


> Edit:
> Die Geschwindigkeit von Buffed.de stinkt ^^



 die meisten haben nun schulschluss und wundern sich warum sie net zocken können , dennoch wollen sie sich einloggen , sehen "bis 16h" - zack öffnen sie ihr Browser und glotzen auf buffed druf, dann schreiben sie ein thread mit "mein server ist noch nicht online- und euer?"


: ) deshalb is buffed gerade so lahm


----------



## SeToY (13. Oktober 2010)

Da fall ich ja durchs raster, wenn ich auf der Arbeit buffed besuche.. Hmm... FEIERABEND!


----------



## wowz124 (13. Oktober 2010)

jo so ziemlich genau so isses


----------



## Toxxical (13. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q2HzRVKLABk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sykesilein (13. Oktober 2010)

Blizzard Updater

Kleines Graues Fenster?
und der schreibt iwas?
o.O
Noch nie gesehen...
Normal?
Ps: Kam nachdem ich die 5,29 GB runtergeladen hatte


----------



## Sakthena (13. Oktober 2010)

Wahrscheinlich sind wieder mal 500 Leute auf der Seite, warte mal bis 17:30 wenn der Rest von der Arbeit kommt und die Server immer noch nicht online sind - dann geht's hier wieder voll ab


----------



## leonnator (13. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> die meisten haben nun schulschluss und wundern sich warum sie net zocken können , dennoch wollen sie sich einloggen , sehen "bis 16h" - zack öffnen sie ihr Browser und glotzen auf buffed druf, dann schreiben sie ein thread mit "mein server ist noch nicht online- und euer?"
> 
> 
> : ) deshalb is buffed gerade so lahm



Oder man hat Herbstferien


----------



## Thuum (13. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> die meisten haben nun schulschluss und wundern sich warum sie net zocken können , dennoch wollen sie sich einloggen , sehen "bis 16h" - zack öffnen sie ihr Browser und glotzen auf buffed druf, dann schreiben sie ein thread mit "mein server ist noch nicht online- und euer?"
> 
> 
> : ) deshalb is buffed gerade so lahm



Die meisten haben nicht Schulschluss, sondern Ferien.


----------



## xx-elf (13. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> die meisten haben nun schulschluss und wundern sich warum sie net zocken können , dennoch wollen sie sich einloggen , sehen "bis 16h" - zack öffnen sie ihr Browser und glotzen auf buffed druf, dann schreiben sie ein thread mit "mein server ist noch nicht online- und euer?"
> 
> 
> : ) deshalb is buffed gerade so lahm




irwie typisch oder? bloss nicht nachschauen ob man die Gründe im Netz oder in iwelchen News ließt. Nein lieber laut rumscheien und warten bis die News zu dir kommen


----------



## xx-elf (13. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> die meisten haben nun schulschluss und wundern sich warum sie net zocken können , dennoch wollen sie sich einloggen , sehen "bis 16h" - zack öffnen sie ihr Browser und glotzen auf buffed druf, dann schreiben sie ein thread mit "mein server ist noch nicht online- und euer?"
> 
> 
> : ) deshalb is buffed gerade so lahm




irwie typisch oder? bloss nicht nachschauen ob man die Gründe im Netz oder in iwelchen News ließt. Nein lieber laut rumscheien und warten bis die News zu dir kommen   


@Edit panisches Klicken bewirkt selten das es schneller geht


----------



## Deanne (13. Oktober 2010)

Hoffentlich dauert es noch bis 18 Uhr. Dann hab ich einen schönen Caramel Macchiato gewonnen. :---)


----------



## SeToY (13. Oktober 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Hoffentlich dauert es noch bis 18 Uhr. Dann hab ich einen schönen Caramel Macchiato gewonnen. :---)



Machste mir auch einen?


----------



## Bux20 (13. Oktober 2010)

JUHU endlich geht die post ab in game gestern und heute hier )))!
Man man wie ich sowas liebe, einfach spannend.

Am abend werden alle Ingame schreien: AHH was da los?

Ich freu mich darauf wenn alle so chaotisch durcheinander wirken


----------



## Winara (13. Oktober 2010)

Mir tun die Tanks fast leid!

Wird schwer werden für sie!


----------



## Norica (13. Oktober 2010)

ach Schülerin will ich auch nochmal sein  soviel frei unso


----------



## wowz124 (13. Oktober 2010)

68% beim Updater =D


----------



## Sakthena (13. Oktober 2010)

Ferien? Hab noch zwei Wochen Schule bis dahin (BOS )


----------



## Duskfall334 (13. Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4QxlqxwePA&feature=related

love barlow


----------



## HerrMoriden (13. Oktober 2010)

Kann man die 1.6gb nach dem großen Patch auch irgendwo anders runterladen?
Danke


----------



## stäcy (13. Oktober 2010)

ich werd nachher erstma mit den neuen sachen ne hero renn (bin dudu tank)  da ich mich kaum informiert habe über die änderungen... bzw nur bedingt, da das englische doch sehr viel war und ich schlicht-weg zu faul war.... ma schaun wie oft meine grp wipen wird, bis sie mich kicken


----------



## Fearzone (13. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GwWq8G35lis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier nochmals der beweis dass es auch weibliche Spieler gibt 

Es bietet ziemlich interessante Fakten zum weiblichen Spielverhalten *gg*

EDIT: wer dem link am ende des videos folgt wird noch in die Geheimnisse des männlichen Spielverhaltens eingeführt^^


----------



## RazZerrR (13. Oktober 2010)

Der Updater brauch aber ganz schön lange ;-)


----------



## Bux20 (13. Oktober 2010)

AH Ich spiele nen pala tank, krieger tank+ dk tank!

Was glaubst wie ich mich da anpassen muss? 
Ich finds aber einfach geil, endlich abwechslung 
spannend wirds JUHU


----------



## Norica (13. Oktober 2010)

Fearzone schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



òo willst DU uns (die weiblichen spieler) ... hm anders

......

Òo denkst du das wir SO spielen?


----------



## tsurugu (13. Oktober 2010)

Oh noes... erst 1,52 GB / 5,29 GB geladen... mit meinem Holzmodem kann ich wohl erst morgen spielen 
Muss man nach den 5,29 GB nochmal was laden??


----------



## SeToY (13. Oktober 2010)

Würde zumindest einiges erklären =D


----------



## tsurugu (13. Oktober 2010)

Oh noes... erst 1,52 GB / 5,29 GB geladen... mit meinem Holzmodem kann ich wohl erst morgen spielen 
Muss man nach den 5,29 GB nochmal was laden??


----------



## larxenus (13. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> òo willst DU uns (die weiblichen spieler) ... hm anders
> 
> ......
> 
> Òo denkst du das wir SO spielen?



Das kann man nicht Spielen nennen was die da macht.


----------



## HerrMoriden (13. Oktober 2010)

kann man die 1.6gb nach den 5.28gb irgendwo anders downloaden?
find bei 4players.de und rapidwow nix^^


----------



## Fearzone (13. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> òo willst DU uns (die weiblichen spieler) ... hm anders
> 
> ......
> 
> Òo denkst du das wir SO spielen?




Nein nicht wirklich , es sollte witzig gemeint sein ich meine der link am ende des videos spiegelt ja auch nicht wirklich das männliche 
Spielverhalten wieder (obwohl ich mir da bei einigen nicht mal so sicher bin xD )

Daher war meine Aussage reine Ironie, ich wollte keine weiblichen Spieler kränken


----------



## SchurxoxD (13. Oktober 2010)

Fearzone schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



die erinnert mich an eine aus meiner klasse @_@ alpträume inc!


----------



## Fearzone (13. Oktober 2010)

Einige Server sind schon wieder online ... und nein ist kein fake


----------



## Norica (13. Oktober 2010)

larxenus schrieb:


> Das kann man nicht Spielen nennen was die da macht.



hm ich weise drauf hin "wie" sie "spielt" 

mit Pfeiltasten und Maus


das zeigt mir das sie keine erfahrung mit dem Computer hat


----------



## Anonymus299 (13. Oktober 2010)

tsurugu schrieb:


> Oh noes... erst 1,52 GB / 5,29 GB geladen... mit meinem Holzmodem kann ich wohl erst morgen spielen
> Muss man nach den 5,29 GB nochmal was laden??



Jep...1,9 GB XD


----------



## Cyringsoul (13. Oktober 2010)

hmm... war klar, dass mein server wieder einer der letzten ist -.-


----------



## schäubli (13. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> ach Schülerin will ich auch nochmal sein  soviel frei unso



g8 und viel frei? Das ist nicht lache...


----------



## Misuma (13. Oktober 2010)

Lol forscherliga online


----------



## Cyringsoul (13. Oktober 2010)

go go go Gilneas .. du schaffest es auch noch *anfeuer*


----------



## Lornorr (13. Oktober 2010)

Fearzone schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



hihi, niedlich....


----------



## Manitu2007 (13. Oktober 2010)

juhu die ersten server sind online... na dann viel spaß beim austesten und so... bis nächste woche


----------



## Misuma (13. Oktober 2010)

jetz fahren alle server hoch!


----------



## Pyrogena (13. Oktober 2010)

DIE Server sind wieder ONLINE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cyringsoul (13. Oktober 2010)

nicht nur Forscherliga ist on .. natürlich alle Server .. nur meiner nicht ... 

ich fühle mich diskiminiert *wein flenn .. FLAAMMEEE

*kichert leise vor sich hin... wollte auch mal so schreien*


----------



## tsurugu (13. Oktober 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Jep...1,9 GB XD





 Na dann schlage ich noch nen Tag drauf........


----------



## Hasse (13. Oktober 2010)

Na ihr habts gut, entweder mit dem Mist schon durch, oder zumindest fast durch...

Ich muss noch bis 16:30 Uhr arbeiten^^ *augenwisch*


----------



## Norica (13. Oktober 2010)

ui das kuhl 

wenn man bissi wartet machen die Chars bei der Char auswahl animationen


----------



## Anonymus299 (13. Oktober 2010)

Loooos Alleria looos....hab grad feddich (mus schnell glyphen kaufen bevor sie teurer werden XDDD)

Bin dann auch weg hier


----------



## alectronic (13. Oktober 2010)

VIELE SERVER sIND ONLINE!


----------



## HerrMoriden (13. Oktober 2010)

kann man die 1.6gb auch woanders runterladen?
bei 4players und rapidwow find ich nix


----------



## SiliTheMage (13. Oktober 2010)

der blizzard downloader nervt das dauert ja ewig diesen patch runter zu laden und auf wow source funktionieren die links nich hat jmd n guten dl tipp?


----------



## Akanor (13. Oktober 2010)

super ich bin bei download (!) immer noch auf 14%


----------



## Klimpergeld (13. Oktober 2010)

hab ein problem. wenn ich den blizzard backgrounddownloader starte kommt "Daten für den nächsten Patch sind nicht verfügbar" und wenn ich den uploader starte kommt "There is no Patchfile to apply"




Wie lad ich den verdammten patch runter und warum klappts nicht?


----------



## Shaniya (13. Oktober 2010)

Hier hat man einen Überblick über die Server: http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/index.html?locale=de_de


----------



## Akanor (13. Oktober 2010)

-.- und kult der verdammten ist auch schon online, wenn ich erst übermorgen spielen kann, sind die glyphen sicher so überteuert, dass ich sie mir niemals leisten kann.


----------



## Klimpergeld (13. Oktober 2010)

angeblich ist mein server on. ich komm aber nicht drauf....


----------



## Torock2205 (13. Oktober 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Loooos Alleria looos....hab grad feddich (mus schnell glyphen kaufen bevor sie teurer werden XDDD)
> 
> Bin dann auch weg hier



Ja Kauf Du mal alle meine Glyphen ^^ Brauch Gold


----------



## alectronic (13. Oktober 2010)

jaaaa mein server ist online


----------



## schäubli (13. Oktober 2010)

Wie es aussieht, wird in den nächsten Minuten bzw. innerhalb der nächsten Stunde jeder auf den Server wieder spielen können.

Viel Spass euch, ich muss noch warten^^


----------



## Kalle1978 (13. Oktober 2010)

Moin


----------



## yves1993 (13. Oktober 2010)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Der Updater brauch aber ganz schön lange ;-)




Kuck mal genau hin was der alles umschreibt... :3


----------



## Totebone (13. Oktober 2010)

Kann mir ma einer erklären warum es so viele Dateien im Patch gibt die emerald dream heißen ?


----------



## yves1993 (13. Oktober 2010)

Onyxia schon On?


----------



## Chalphador (13. Oktober 2010)

nachtwache is auch wieder on viel spass euch und bis nächste woche^^


----------



## Renox110 (13. Oktober 2010)

Bin drauf, bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## Arosk (13. Oktober 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Kann mir ma einer erklären warum es so viele Dateien im Patch gibt die emerald dream heißen ?



Weil es einige Orte gibt die nah damit verbunden sind, z.B. die Portale der 4 Weltbosse.


----------



## Totebone (13. Oktober 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Weil es einige Orte gibt die nah damit verbunden sind, z.B. die Portale der 4 Weltbosse.


Das sind aber neue Datein


----------



## MaexxDesign (13. Oktober 2010)

Der "Rat von Dalaran" ist online.


----------



## Scota (13. Oktober 2010)

Alle Server sind laut WOW Realmstatus wieder on


----------



## Detela (13. Oktober 2010)

Malygos schon on?;o
Hab gerade iwie probs beim einloggen 

,,There was a porblem logging in with this account.
You may not have a World of Warcraft game
attached to your account, or you may be logging
into a region different from the one you created 
the account in. If you continue having trouble,
please contact Customer Support.´´

Plox help ;D

edit: Jetz hab ich mich versucht in die wow-eu seite einzuloggen da sagt er mir das kein wow acc mit diesem wow acc verknüpft ist o.o


----------



## Pakart (13. Oktober 2010)

alles fertig bei mir


----------



## mad_chaos (13. Oktober 2010)

Server online, aber ich krieg jedesmal beim einlogen bzw. Charakterauswahl einen Critical Error -.-


----------



## Lomiraan (13. Oktober 2010)

kann man den auch spielen wenn man die neuen 1.8 GB noch saugen muss ? 

Bin grade noch beim Blizzard Updater


----------



## SonneBlock (13. Oktober 2010)

Gebt euch mal Mühe, machen wir die 3000 Seiten für diesen Thread voll! Warten is total geil ey!


----------



## renreot200 (13. Oktober 2010)

hab mal grad 10% vom patch :-/
noch 75stunden-.-


----------



## Detela (13. Oktober 2010)

Detela schrieb:


> Malygos schon on?;o
> Hab gerade iwie probs beim einloggen
> 
> ,,There was a porblem logging in with this account.
> ...



Antwort pls lol?


----------



## Pfropfen (13. Oktober 2010)

So damit wir die 3000 bald vollkriegen geb ich auch mal irgendnen Senf dazu.

Patch komplett geladen.. Instalation bei 33%.
Sofern mein Server online ist bin ich in maximal einer Stunde am spielen^^


Tante Edith sagt noch:
Regt euch nicht auf wenn heute irgendetwas nicht gleich funktioniert. 
DENN:
Never play on patchday


----------



## yves1993 (13. Oktober 2010)

Pfropfen schrieb:


> So damit wir die 3000 bald vollkriegen geb ich auch mal irgendnen Senf dazu.
> 
> Patch komplett geladen.. Instalation bei 33%.
> Sofern mein Server online ist bin ich in maximal einer Stunde am spielen^^
> ...



Nicht ganz. Der Updater schreib quasi alle Gebietsdaten teilweise um + Soud usw... Und das dauert bei mir schon ca 30 Minuten. 78% Aktuell.


----------



## mad_chaos (13. Oktober 2010)

Noch wer hier der ebenfalls ein Critical Error Prob hat? ;/


----------



## Hasse (13. Oktober 2010)

Wir mal wieder ganz schön ruhig hier, sobald die server wieder on sind...

Schade für diejenigen, die noch nicht fertig mit dem updaten, bzw. mit

der Arbeit sind... Los, push.... *um Unterhaltung bettelt*


----------



## Malis23 (13. Oktober 2010)

mad_chaos schrieb:


> Noch wer hier der ebenfalls ein Critical Error Prob hat? ;/


 solltest du vista user sein als admin ausführen (=


----------



## Lomiraan (13. Oktober 2010)

Naja, wenn der updater eh noch läuft, hab ich noch genug Zeit das Bio referat fertig zu machen 

Wenn sich jemand mit Enzymen einigermaßen auskennt, darf er gerne ein paar Fragen beantworten


----------



## mad_chaos (13. Oktober 2010)

Malis23 schrieb:


> solltest du vista user sein als admin ausführen (=



Nee, nutze noch XP.

"Es wurde versucht, den Dateizeiger vor den Anfang der Datei zu bewegen."

Das kriege ich jedes mal wenn ich einlogen will, teilweise schon wenn ich nur in der Charauswahl bin. *seufz*


----------



## Hasse (13. Oktober 2010)

Lomiraan schrieb:


> Naja, wenn der updater eh noch läuft, hab ich noch genug Zeit das Bio referat fertig zu machen
> 
> Wenn sich jemand mit Enzymen einigermaßen auskennt, darf er gerne ein paar Fragen beantworten



http://www.klassenarbeiten.de/oberstufe/leistungskurs/biologie/proteineenzyme/proteineenzyme.htm


----------



## Vågor1 (13. Oktober 2010)

Enzyme? Kann man das essen? 

Zum Glück muss ich heut Abend arbeiten, da muss ich mit das Patchday-Chaos nicht ganz so geben


----------



## Xashiz (13. Oktober 2010)

irgendwie bin ich froh das mein updater noch 24% brauch..dann muss ich mich net rumärgern das was nich gescheit funzt ^^


----------



## Detela (13. Oktober 2010)

Ähm lol krieg ich keine Antwort -.-


----------



## Hasse (13. Oktober 2010)

Warum funzt der buffed user-counter eigentlich nicht mehr?


----------



## Detela (13. Oktober 2010)

Antwort pls!!


----------



## Detela (13. Oktober 2010)

Detela schrieb:


> Malygos schon on?;o
> Hab gerade iwie probs beim einloggen
> 
> ,,There was a porblem logging in with this account.
> ...



Antwort!!!!


----------



## Hasse (13. Oktober 2010)

Detela schrieb:


> Antwort pls!!



Entweder hast nur du das Problem, oder alle anderen sind am spielen, bzw.
haben ein anderes Problem... kp


----------



## Xashiz (13. Oktober 2010)

Hasse schrieb:


> Entweder hast nur du das Problem, oder alle anderen sind am spielen, bzw.
> haben ein anderes Problem... kp



oder haben nur noch net nachgeschaut ^^


----------



## Detela (13. Oktober 2010)

set realmlist us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
set patchlist enUS.patch.battle.net:1119/patch
set realmlistbn ""
set portal us

Ist meine momentanige realmlist. Würde mir vllt jmd die deutsche/eu version geben pls.
Vllt klappts dan.


----------



## Vågor1 (13. Oktober 2010)

Detela schrieb:


> Antwort pls!!



Patchday!


----------



## Hasse (13. Oktober 2010)

Oder so..^^


----------



## Pfropfen (13. Oktober 2010)

Detela schrieb:


> Antwort!!!!



Wenn du doch eh nicht einloggen kannst, kann dir doch egal sein ob der Server on ist^^

Kann dir die Frage aber leider nicht beantworten, updater läuft noch.


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Oktober 2010)

mad_chaos schrieb:


> Nee, nutze noch XP.
> 
> "Es wurde versucht, den Dateizeiger vor den Anfang der Datei zu bewegen."
> 
> Das kriege ich jedes mal wenn ich einlogen will, teilweise schon wenn ich nur in der Charauswahl bin. *seufz*


http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=14713271509&sid=3
2. Post (Emkay)

oder hier schauen

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=26560847312&sid=2005

Vielleicht hilfts, lies Dich da mal durch.


----------



## Jagolus (13. Oktober 2010)

oder sind noch am downloaden.....^^


----------



## Xashiz (13. Oktober 2010)

ists eig normal das der seit über 4std die dateien umschreibt oder is meine kiste einfach nur zu lahm? ^^ oder liegts vllt doch daran das ich ne frau bin? o0


----------



## Detela (13. Oktober 2010)

Need EU realmlist .o

set realmlist us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
set patchlist enUS.patch.battle.net:1119/patch
set realmlistbn ""
set portal us

Ist meine momentanige realmlist. Würde mir vllt jmd die deutsche/eu version geben pls.
Vllt klappts dan.


----------



## Lomiraan (13. Oktober 2010)

set realmlist eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
set patchlist eu.version.worldofwarcraft.com
set realmlistbn ""
set portal eu


----------



## Hasse (13. Oktober 2010)

Gut das ich um 16:30 Feierabend habe, dann werde ich mich auch

mal dem patch-Problem widmen...

Bis nächste Woche... (oder bis gleich..)


----------



## Pixelschubser (13. Oktober 2010)

Bin noch am installieren... 76% 

Laufen den die Server schon wieder?


----------



## Skarabrae (13. Oktober 2010)

Pixelschubser schrieb:


> Bin noch am installieren... 76%
> 
> Laufen den die Server schon wieder?



Huhu,

Ja klar laufen die Server wieder, wer kann denn daran Zweifeln?....

Lieben Gruss


----------



## Akanor (13. Oktober 2010)

OMG war ich eben schön essen, komme zurück an den rechner und der fucking updater steht grade mal auf 20% download -.- langsam verlier ich die lust!


----------



## Raitachi (13. Oktober 2010)

naja kann mich zwar einloggen komme aber auf keinem server -.- weiß da jemand was?


----------



## Pixelschubser (13. Oktober 2010)

Raitachi schrieb:


> naja kann mich zwar einloggen komme aber auf keinem server -.- weiß da jemand was?



Also ich kann mich einloggen, werd jetzt erstmal die nächsten 4 Tage Addons downloaden und einstellen müssen.


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (13. Oktober 2010)

*Ich bitte dieses hier nicht als 0815 Thread zubehandeln. Den ich habe suche schon seit 2 Stunden nach einer Lösung und andere suchen erst nicht sondern schreiben direkt einen Thread. Ich entschuldige mich dafür falls es den gleichen Thread noch einmal gibt.* 

Servus, 

ich habe jetzt erst festgestellt das mein Background-Downloader die ganze Zeit nicht ging. Nun wollte ich gerade einlogen und WoW Neustarten damit er sich öffnet aber dort wird mir in einem Fenster dann folgendes angezeigt. 

"_Patch konnte nicht angewendet werden. Bitte versuchen sie es später erneut. Falls das Prolem weiterhin besteht, müssen sie das Programm neu installieren oder sich an den technischen Support wenden._" 

Dann habe ich hier ein bisschen gestöbrt und nach Tipps gesucht. Habe auch welche gefunden! 
Nur diese gehen leider auch nicht. Das war einmal die Eigenschaften vom Background-Downloader verändern. Dann Internet Exp. 8 laden und das Reperatur Programm benutzen was mir aber auch nur folgendes anzeigt wenn ich es benutze. 

"_Es konnte keine Verbindung zum Server ausgebaut werden. Bitte versuchen sie es später noch einmal._" 

Wenn ich den Backgrund-Downloader manuell starte kommt auch nur diese Meldung. 

"_Momentan kein Download verfügbar._" 

So mehr kann ich euch leider nicht sagen. Außer das was mir angezeigt wird. Ich bin selbst verständlich Administrator auf dem PC und füge auch alles extra nochmal als Admin aus. 

Ich hoffe auf eure Hilfe und besten Dank im Forum. 

Greetz Valero


Mir kann auch gerne jemand über PM nen Skype Namen oder TS Daten schicken. Wenn er es mir lieber so erklären mag. Ohne zu tippen. Oder wohnt jemand in Krefeld und ich darf kurz vobei kommen?


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (20. Oktober 2010)

guten morgen da sind wir wieder^^ noch jemand hier?

*kaffeekoch*


----------



## Skuffel (20. Oktober 2010)

aye noch wach^^

ich hoffe mal die werden das pre event diese woche erweitern


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (20. Oktober 2010)

jop wär ne schicke sache^^ was käme denn als nächstes? bin da leider net so bewandert^^

Edit: SCHICKE sache -.- zu früh für duden deutsch^^


----------



## Skuffel (20. Oktober 2010)

hab jetzt keine genaue quelle

aber meine erinnerungen an die news vom testserver sagen mir,

dass irgendwann diese kultisten auftauchen, die vom untergang predigen^^


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (20. Oktober 2010)

ach die brüder^^ wir werden sterben!!!!!!! hihi
freu mir nen ast auf cata^^


----------



## Skuffel (20. Oktober 2010)

Kann aber auch sein, dass das ganze erst nach den Schlotternächten beginnt =/

So ungefähr wird der Zeitplan aussehen, denke ich mal:

Schlotternächte (2 Wochen) 
Phase 1 (eine Woche) 
Phase 2 mit Angriff der Hauptstädte (2 Wochen) 
4.0.3 Weltveränderung 
Dann 2 Wochen und Cata-Release.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darequi (20. Oktober 2010)

Leuds, ich muss euch jetzt ma was erzählen, was mir gerade passiert ist...

wie jeden Tag farm ich im Sholazar Becken meine Runde, seh auf einmal das "Serverdown in 15Min" , denk mir, 
ok, die aktivieren sicherlich nur neue Hotfixes etc. 
Soweit noch alles in Ordnung, perfekt denk ich mir, Serverdown folgt, ich werd vom Server geschmissen, 
logg mich wieder ein, seh den Realm Auswahl Bildrschirm, denk mir, ok, Realmserver sind noch nich wieder da,
warte etwas, versuch es nochmal, bleibe aber diesmal in der Char-Ansicht, klicke alle paar Minuten auf die 
Serverliste, so langsam wunder ich mich und fange an, mich zu ärgern, das Blizzard doch einmal schneller machen könnte.
Nach knapp einer halben Stunde mach ich mir erstmal einen Tee, weil die Server immer noch nicht da sind. 

Fragt mich nicht, aber irgendwann hatte es mir gedämmert, gestern kamen doch die Simpsons auf Pro7, dann ist heut Serverdown 
- meine Reaktion: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist denn schon wieder eine Woche vorbei???


----------



## PfeffiJoe (20. Oktober 2010)

lass mal,

ich war gerade ähnlich schlau. Dacht mir so, naja wenn Server bei WoW down...zockste halt n bischen Starcraft 2. Kam dann auch bis zum Login Screen bei dems dann klick gemacht hat, dass die Battlenet Server auch down sind. Also auch nix mit Starcraft. grml...nur da steht schonmal vorsorglich bis 13 uhr... bei WoW nur 11 Uhr. Wenn allerdings Battlenet Login Server down sind, kann man doch auch kein WoW zocken oder?


----------



## Skuffel (20. Oktober 2010)

*ääääääääääääänd we have a patch...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was wird da wohl drin sein?*


----------



## Deathloc (20. Oktober 2010)

Hmmm... ein paar Pre-Events wären nicht schlecht. : ) Mit Bugfixes wäre ich allerdings auch zufrieden.


----------



## Dhundron (20. Oktober 2010)

Der Patch ist bei mir schon seit Tagen am Downloaden.

"Nicht kritische Updates werden installiert"

Und beim Fliegen von Hrothgards Landestelle nach Eiskrone kommt ingame ein Tooltip "Essentielle Spielinhalte werden heruntergeladen).


Ist wahrscheinlich alles irgendwas von Cata, aber wohl kein Teil vom Pre-Event.


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Oktober 2010)

morgen

pre-events
auf dem ptr gabs diese elementare, die in den hauptstädten auftauchten...das ganze ist extrem nervig gewesen, da während dieser zeit sämtlichen nützlichen npcs verschwinden. also kein AH, keine trainer, keine reagenzien etc.


----------



## Arino (20. Oktober 2010)

ich will nur spielen =) 
bin vorhin aufgewacht, war fröhlich mein kaffee anner senseo am drücken.. und dann die ernüchterung >.<
dabei hab ichs gestern doch gelesen, aber schlafen geht nun auch nicht mehr


----------



## icepeach (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich vertreibe mir die Wartezeit gerade damit mir Blasc 3 runterzuladen und zu konfigurieren, 
hat mich schon 2 std beschäftigt >.<


----------



## Bandit 1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Hoffentlich fixen die außer dem "Zahnradbug" auch mal die Bodeneffekte.

Lick King ohne ist nämlich nicht lustig... _(4 Whipes bis er lag und eigentlich war der auf "Farmstatus" ^^)_


----------



## Arino (20. Oktober 2010)

und den doofen eventboss! dieser böse kürbis nervt! 
und hatte gestern den bug mitm twink, bin in todesmiene gestorben, wollte releasen und zack war ich lebend am friedhof


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Mal sehen, wann das Pre-Event anfängt. 
Welche zeit vor Erscheinen von WotLK war eigentlich nochmal das Pre-Event gestartet?
Dann könnte man annehmen, dass sie das wieder so machen.


----------



## icepeach (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich könnte hier eine elend lange Liste mit bugs Posten, die mich mehr oder weniger stören.
Ich hoffe ein Großteil davon wird gefixed.


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

icepeach schrieb:


> Ich könnte hier eine elend lange Liste mit bugs Posten, die mich mehr oder weniger stören.
> Ich hoffe ein Großteil davon wird gefixed.



Hauptsache die DC Bugs werden gefixt.
Ich hab nämlich keinen Bock mehr, neu einzuloggen, wenn ich auf den Desktop gehe und wenn ich wiederkomme, der mich rausgeschmissen hat


----------



## Deathloc (20. Oktober 2010)

Scheinbar wurde das Arsenal gefixt. : ) Auf eu.wowarmory.com sind alle Chardaten endlich wieder aktuell, Skillungen inklusive.


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Deathloc schrieb:


> Scheinbar wurde das Arsenal gefixt. : ) Auf eu.wowarmory.com sind alle Chardaten endlich wieder aktuell, Skillungen inklusive.



Ich hab grad nachgeschaut und bei dem Char, den ich nachgeschaut habe, ist immernoch alles wie gestern und die Talente stehen immernoch auf 0/0/0


----------



## icepeach (20. Oktober 2010)

Ja die disc's waren einer der schlimmeren übel, genauso wie der gefühlte 1 std weg vom Geistheiler zurück nach icc >.>


----------



## Dhundron (20. Oktober 2010)

Arino schrieb:


> ich will nur spielen =)
> bin vorhin aufgewacht, war fröhlich mein kaffee anner senseo am drücken.. und dann die ernüchterung >.<
> dabei hab ichs gestern doch gelesen, aber schlafen geht nun auch nicht mehr



Haha^^


----------



## Ryzè (20. Oktober 2010)

Deathloc schrieb:


> Scheinbar wurde das Arsenal gefixt. : ) Auf eu.wowarmory.com sind alle Chardaten endlich wieder aktuell, Skillungen inklusive.


Guten Morgen erstmal zusammen 





Leider muss ich dir da wiedersprechen habe gerade bei meinem Charakter geschaut ist noch alles wie davor.

schade drum kommt bestimmt noch


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich hoffe, dass ich nach den Wartungsarbeiten nicht mehr so viele discs hab  Ich vertreib mir die Zeit, indem ich eine Geschichte erzähl:


Ich war 3 Wochen in den USA (am Sonntag bin ich zurückgekommen) und habe mit dem Jetlag zu kämpfen. Ich hab extra im Flug (Sonntag 0:00 - 10:00 unsere Zeitzone) nicht gepennt, damit ich am Sonntag Abend normal ins Reich der Träume fliegen kann. 

Nun noch etwas im Vorraus. Wir haben an unserem Gymnasium zurzeit Bauarbeiten und immer 4 Klassen haben zusammen in regelmässigen Abständen sogenannte Selbstlernwochen. In diesen Selbstlernwochen werden die Klassen mit Aufträgen beworfen, die sie zuhause selbstständig erfüllen & nebenbei noch für die Prüfungen lernen sollen. Ist also neben der Schulraumersparniss eine gute Vorbereitung für die Uni.
Zurück zu meiner Erzählung 
Ich bin am Montag mithilfe des Wecker normal aufgewacht und am Abend nach einer WoW runde um ca. 1:30 eingeschlafen. Nur leider hatte ich keinen Wecker gestellt und schlief satte 15 (!) Stunden. 
Ich schlief dann heute früh am Morgen wieder um ca 1:30 ein, aber lustigerweise bin ich bereits um 4:30 wieder aufgewacht und habe es nicht geschafft, wieder einzuschlafen. Und nun bin ich im Forum und langweile euch mit meinen Geschichten  hach ja, das Schülerleben ist toll 


Drückt mir die Daumen, damit ich wieder in den normalen Schlafrhythmus komme 

MfG
Attokh


----------



## Michithekiller (20. Oktober 2010)

Ja ein paar Bugs können ruhig heute verschwinden z.b. das extrem schnelle fliege wenn man gestorben ist oder bei Halion das ich die Kugeln wieder sehe :-/. Habt ihr gestern um 20.53 Pro 7 geschaut ?^^


----------



## Arino (20. Oktober 2010)

naja jetlag hatte ich bisher noch nicht, 
aber wenn man mal 2 tage durch gemacht hat hat man sowas vergleichbares ^^
aber am we hat man dann meist immer die möglichkeit gehabt sich wieder einzupendeln ^^


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> Ja ein paar Bugs können ruhig heute verschwinden z.b. das extrem schnelle fliege wenn man gestorben ist oder bei Halion das ich die Kugeln wieder sehe :-/. *Habt ihr gestern um 20.53 Pro 7 geschaut ?*^^



Nö, ich schau Pro7 nur montags von 21:15 bis 23:10 und mittwochs von 22:15 bis 23:10.


----------



## Torock2205 (20. Oktober 2010)

Morgen zusammen 

Also ich glaub ja Blizzard traut sich nicht die Pre Events zu starten. Ich kann mich noch an die Zeit vor WOTLK erinnern wo die ganzen Spieler gejammert haben das sie nicht in ruhe Twinken können. Und was war? Das Event wurde generft. Und was jetzt? Die ersten jammern schon das wenn die Elementare in den Städten auftauchen alle wichtigen NPC´s verschwunden sind. -.- Da kann man von ausgehen das Blizzard das evtl gar nicht erst startet, weil das gejammer zu groß wird.
Die Leute wollen es halt nicht verstehen... es ist ein EVENT...... das soll aufs neue Addon vorbereiten. Sowas gibts nicht jeden Monat...aber naja.
Schon mal Danke an die Leute die sich schon jetzt beschweren


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Klar wird das Event früher oder später starten und es ist ja nicht so, dass es jede Stunde ist, man kann es auch maßlos übertreiben.


----------



## Arino (20. Oktober 2010)

hrhr
wurde gestern auch ein paar mal vom kopflosen reiter in goldhain bombadiert mit meinem lv 8er


----------



## stäcy (20. Oktober 2010)

hab pro sieben geschaut.... aber mir persönlich war der werbespot etwas zu hart gekürzt.... als jemand der keine ahung von wow hat, würde ich es nicht verstehen, was um gottes willen die da von mir wollen (aber als wow spieler wie ich es nunma bin, find ichs es eher doof, dass der trailer so gekürzt und so bild durcheinander gemischt wurde)


----------



## Michithekiller (20. Oktober 2010)

stäcy schrieb:


> hab pro sieben geschaut.... aber mir persönlich war der werbespot etwas zu hart gekürzt.... als jemand der keine ahung von wow hat, würde ich es nicht verstehen, was um gottes willen die da von mir wollen (aber als wow spieler wie ich es nunma bin, find ichs es eher doof, dass der trailer so gekürzt und so bild durcheinander gemischt wurde)



Genau ,einfach zu kurz hätten sie ruhig noch ein paar Euros Investieren könne


----------



## Schwarzes Schaf (20. Oktober 2010)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen zusammen,

man ist das bei uns kalt geworden.
Anscheinend so kalt das sie uns das Streusalz aus den Händen reißen.
(Arbeite in einem Baumarkt)

Ist es bei euch auch so kalt?

Aktuell 6 °C

Gruß 

Schwarzes Schaf


----------



## Moktheshock (20. Oktober 2010)

Moin Moin * Käffchen und Bagels auf den Forentisch stell.

Endlich wieder nen mittwoch wo ich nen serverdown miterleben darf xD


----------



## icepeach (20. Oktober 2010)

Ja der Winter kommt <3


----------



## Arino (20. Oktober 2010)

es ist schon seit ner woche so kalt hier :-!
aber heizung kanns richten.


----------



## Moktheshock (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss meine noch entlüften Bad und Schlafzimmer wollen net so wie ich^^


----------



## j0sh (20. Oktober 2010)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> Genau ,einfach zu kurz hätten sie ruhig noch ein paar Euros Investieren könne




ein Paar ist gut  Sendezeit im Abendbereich ist echt teuer, auch wenn es nur unter Woche ist


----------



## Arino (20. Oktober 2010)

ich wohn seit nem halben jahr bei meiner freundin, die hat hier son gasteil.
zuerst muss ich ins bad das dicke dingen ankurbeln. 
dann ins wohnzimmer den tollen regler auf kA wieviel grad stellen und 
erst DANN darf ich die heizung betätigen ^^ 

in meiner alten bude wars recht e infach. heizung an/heizung aus. 
hier muss man noch arbeiten für ne warme bude


----------



## icepeach (20. Oktober 2010)

Viel schlimmer ist, wenn man eine Fußbodenheizung hat und die nicht funktioniert -.-


----------



## Kuttenbrunza (20. Oktober 2010)

Da kann man von ausgehen das Blizzard das evtl gar nicht erst startet, weil das gejammer zu groß wird.
Die Leute wollen es halt nicht verstehen... es ist ein EVENT...... das soll aufs neue Addon vorbereiten. Sowas gibts nicht jeden Monat...aber naja.
Schon mal Danke an die Leute die sich schon jetzt beschweren  


Und an die Jammerer die über gejammer--jammern...
^^


----------



## Schwarzes Schaf (20. Oktober 2010)

Arino schrieb:


> ich wohn seit nem halben jahr bei meiner freundin, die hat hier son gasteil.
> zuerst muss ich ins bad das dicke dingen ankurbeln.
> dann ins wohnzimmer den tollen regler auf kA wieviel grad stellen und
> erst DANN darf ich die heizung betätigen ^^
> ...



Dir dürfte ja schon vom arbeiten (Heizung an werfen) warm geworden sein.

Oder man macht es so, wie meine Mutter immer zu pflegen sagte: Dann mach dir warme Gedanken!" oh habe ich diesen Satz verflucht, als ich noch zu Hause wohnte.^^


----------



## Ryzè (20. Oktober 2010)

Schwarzes schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> man ist das bei uns kalt geworden.
> Anscheinend so kalt das sie uns das Streusalz aus den Händen reißen.
> ...



Hey guten Morgen erstma,


ja die Temperaturen sind echt gesunken.

Aktuell 4 °C




Aber der Kaffee und der Toast macht das weg


----------



## Kuttenbrunza (20. Oktober 2010)

Also ich erinnere mich noch sehr gut an das Event vom Lichking damals das mit den vielen, vielen Guhls... und den Frostdrachen in Ogrimmar.
War echt goil ... am Anfang 
mit der Zeit wars echt Anstrengend da überall Ghuls rumlagen oder dich ansprangen wie ne Horde von Saugzombies..
Trotzdem gespannt was kommt


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mir solche Mühe mit meinem Text gegeben und nun wurde er nicht einmal kommentiert *g*


----------



## Torock2205 (20. Oktober 2010)

xX-ARROKH-Xx schrieb:


> Ich habe mir solche Mühe mit meinem Text gegeben und nun wurde er nicht einmal kommentiert *g*



Doch ich fand ihn gut. xD
Um was gings im Text? 


Edit.: Ahja das mit dem Jetlag ^^


----------



## Leang (20. Oktober 2010)

ka wieviel grad es bei mir hat aber ich hab schneeregen <.< (garmisch-partenkirchen und so^^)


----------



## j0sh (20. Oktober 2010)

Bei uns sind es derzeit 5.5 Grad, fühlt sich aber irgendwie wärmer an


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (20. Oktober 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Doch ich fand ihn gut. xD




Danke


----------



## Dragull (20. Oktober 2010)

hi

ich suche noch alle verzauberungen von skelett bis ninja  ich biete in gegenzug pro verzauberung 1 G.N.E.R.D


----------



## Tinnilix (20. Oktober 2010)

icepeach schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer ist, wenn man eine Fußbodenheizung hat und die nicht funktioniert -.-



Vlt mal nen bissl abnehmen,dann quetscht es die Schläuche net so ^^


----------



## Moktheshock (20. Oktober 2010)

Leang schrieb:


> ka wieviel grad es bei mir hat aber ich hab schneeregen <.< (garmisch-partenkirchen und so^^)



mach mir ke angst ich hab noch sommerschlappen drauf und muss morgen nach walgau^^


----------



## Krudi (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich fänds toll wenns hier schneien würde


----------



## icepeach (20. Oktober 2010)

Tinnilix schrieb:


> Vlt mal nen bissl abnehmen,dann quetscht es die Schläuche net so ^^



Hätte das mein freund zu mir gesagt, hätte ich ihm eine runtergehauen


----------



## Dragull (20. Oktober 2010)

hallo 

ich suche auf Mannoroth noch alles schlotternächte verzauberrungen vom skelett bis geist , ninja  u.s.w  im gegen zug biete ich 1 G.N.E.R.D


----------



## SonneBlock (20. Oktober 2010)

Bloß kein Schnee bei mir.. ich hab erst seit kurzem den Führerschein.. das wär ja ne Feuertaufe ^.-


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

SonneBlock schrieb:


> Bloß kein Schnee bei mir.. ich hab erst seit kurzem den Führerschein.. das wär ja ne Feuertaufe ^.-



HaHa. ^^
Ich hab meinen im Winter gemacht, also bin ich da schon etwas geübt.^^


----------



## j0sh (20. Oktober 2010)

SonneBlock schrieb:


> Bloß kein Schnee bei mir.. ich hab erst seit kurzem den Führerschein.. das wär ja ne Feuertaufe ^.-



Das kommt im "richtigen" Winter so oder so, dann lieber eine kleine/kurzweilige Prüfung vorweg, bevor, der richtige Winter einzug erhält


----------



## Ryzè (20. Oktober 2010)

SonneBlock schrieb:


> Bloß kein Schnee bei mir.. ich hab erst seit kurzem den Führerschein.. das wär ja ne Feuertaufe ^.-






Stimme ich zu hab den Führerschein auch erst seit 2 Wochen ich würde glaube ich wieder laufen


----------



## Leang (20. Oktober 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> mach mir ke angst ich hab noch sommerschlappen drauf und muss morgen nach walgau^^



autsch^^ na dann viel spaß^^


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde mal sagen, wir machen ein kleines Spielchen, um das ganze hier etwas aufzulockern.

Also: Jeder postet jetzt das Lied, das er am meisten hasst im Moment. 

Ich mache den Anfang:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBjDZMJUduo[/youtube]

*Jetzt seid ihr dran!*


----------



## Skuffel (20. Oktober 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> *Jetzt seid ihr dran!*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nmuohcD11K0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zaid (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich finds einfach nur Geil wie der im Video Tanzt, dass lied an sich finde ich auch doof ^^


----------



## SonneBlock (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich kanns auch nicht mehr hören, aber wie schon gesagt. Der Typ tanzt echt geil


----------



## Philine (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich poste jetzt nich nochmal das gleiche Lied wird sonst so voll hier !

aber ich hasse es auch


----------



## Solaki (20. Oktober 2010)

Das dümmste und sinnloseste Lied ever ^^


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich hätte mir das jetz echt etwas spannender vorgestellt, naja egal.


----------



## Philine (20. Oktober 2010)

aber das hier ist toll 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z0iDWnkeWgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Krudi (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich find die beide gar nicht sooo schlimm 
Naja, ich hab auch keine Ansprüche xD


----------



## TheEwanie (20. Oktober 2010)

Hmm ... In der Beta heißts..."rekrutierer Burns"...Würds nich eher heißen Rekrutierungsoffizier Burns?


----------



## Cruzia (20. Oktober 2010)

Kann mir ma einer kurz erklären um was für einen event es sich handelt?
Hab den Werbespot nämlich leider um Minuten verpasst...oder kann man sich den evtl vll noch im I-Net reinziehen?

Also bitte wenn einer von euch hat: Link oder kurze Erläuterung oder beides XD

*3 Sorten Cookies in die Mitte stell*


----------



## Kryane (20. Oktober 2010)

auf mmo-campion.com einfach ein bisschen runterscrollen 

da findest die spots


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Cruzia schrieb:


> *3 Sorten Cookies in die Mitte stell*



Aber keine Evilcookies dabei.

*Evilcookies in die Runde stell*


----------



## Harddes (20. Oktober 2010)

Moinsen alle zusammen, 

so erstmal ne 5l kanne kaffee und belegte brötchen in die runde stellen


----------



## Krudi (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte heute gar kein Frühstück...ich werd wohl wenn Muttern von der Arbeit zurückkommt sie dazu überreden Pizza zu machen


----------



## Cruzia (20. Oktober 2010)

och mann da hat man nu einmal frei un daaaann is mittwoch ^^...ich bin gestern extra noch früh in die heia und dachte "morgen gibstes dir voll un nu hock ich da udnd fress mich fett an bageln cookies...EVILCOOKIES ^^...und Belegten ^^...und bin bis dahin watschein sschon soooo high vom koffein das gar nix mehr geht hihi


----------



## Kryane (20. Oktober 2010)

aja hier nochmal der volle Link für das cinematic video zu cata 

http://www.mmo-champion.com/content/2019-Cataclysm-Cinematic-Intro


----------



## Krudi (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich entdeck meine Leidenschaft für WoW immer erst dann wieder wenn die Ferien schon fast vorbei sind T.T
Ab Montag muss ich wieder zurück in die Hölle


----------



## Anonymus299 (20. Oktober 2010)

Krudi schrieb:


> Ich entdeck meine Leidenschaft für WoW immer erst dann wieder wenn die Ferien schon fast vorbei sind T.T
> Ab Montag muss ich wieder zurück in die Hölle



Mein Beileid, geht mir auch so....nur das ich die Ferien noch gut genutzt hab


----------



## Harddes (20. Oktober 2010)

naja besser schule als vom chef in der probezeit gekündigt werden


----------



## Krudi (20. Oktober 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Mein Beileid, geht mir auch so....nur das ich die Ferien noch gut genutzt hab



Auch aus Niedersachsen? 


Sooo, weiß zufällig wer wie ich mache das wieder Zahlen im Tooltip bei WoW stehen und keine netten Texte ohne jegliche Schadensangaben ? ^^


----------



## Norica (20. Oktober 2010)

guten morgeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen <3


----------



## Proxter (20. Oktober 2010)

lösch die addons runter dann funzt auch alles^^


----------



## cErIaTz (20. Oktober 2010)

also wir in bayern haben erst in 1 monat ca ferien^^ 

aber jetz hab ich Freistunde^^


----------



## Anonymus299 (20. Oktober 2010)

Harddes schrieb:


> naja besser schule als vom chef in der probezeit gekündigt werden


Mein Beileidd haste dann auch 



Krudi schrieb:


> Auch aus Niedersachsen?
> 
> 
> Sooo, weiß zufällig wer wie ich mache das wieder Zahlen im Tooltip bei WoW stehen und keine netten Texte ohne jegliche Schadensangaben ? ^^


Ne NRW.
Jo wusste ich mal.....habs wieder vergessen. 
Kann mir denn jemand sagen wo ich die "Überlappenden Namensplaketten" wieder einschalten kann? Hab mir schon der Arsch abgesucht.


----------



## Norica (20. Oktober 2010)

Krudi schrieb:


> Sooo, weiß zufällig wer wie ich mache das wieder Zahlen im Tooltip bei WoW stehen und keine netten Texte ohne jegliche Schadensangaben ? ^^



ich glaube das hat blizz geändert , viele im offiforum beschweren sich nämlich dadrüber


----------



## Polchen (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute

alles klar?


----------



## Anonymus299 (20. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> ich glaube das hat blizz geändert , viele im offiforum beschweren sich nämlich dadrüber



Ich hab noch Zahlen im Tooltip....glaub ich 



Polchen schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> alles klar?



Sicher und bei dir?


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Polchen schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> alles klar?



Nein, es sind Serverarbeiten.


----------



## Krudi (20. Oktober 2010)

Überlappende Namensplaketten? Was isn dat? xD

Gehen AddOns eigl schon wieder, also haben die meisten 'Macher' ihrs bereits aktualisiert?


----------



## xxMardooxx (20. Oktober 2010)

heut mach ich glaub 50 mit meinem twink, pack ich 9 lvl?


----------



## Nostromoss (20. Oktober 2010)

Lfm Zum kaffeemschienenRaid Heroic, Epische Kaffeetasse mit Inhalt 100% Lootchance für jeden ^^


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Krudi schrieb:


> Überlappende Namensplaketten? Was isn dat? xD
> 
> Gehen AddOns eigl schon wieder, also haben die meisten 'Macher' ihrs bereits aktualisiert?



Ja, haben sie.


----------



## Egnaro (20. Oktober 2010)

das kommt immer auf den Tooltip an, manche haben noch Zahlen drin und andere nur eine Beschreibung der Fähigkeit

das kommt von Blizz, also bitte im Offi Forum beschweren^^ ich hätte es auch genr wie anderst


----------



## Harddes (20. Oktober 2010)

Krudi schrieb:


> Überlappende Namensplaketten? Was isn dat? xD
> 
> Gehen AddOns eigl schon wieder, also haben die meisten 'Macher' ihrs bereits aktualisiert?




ja die meisten schon, benutze mal http://www.wowmatrix.com/ find ich persöhnlich sehr hilfreich


----------



## Krudi (20. Oktober 2010)

xxMardooxx schrieb:


> heut mach ich glaub 50 mit meinem twink, pack ich 9 lvl?




Naja..wenn du schnell bist...ich hab damals mit Kätzchen im 40er-Bereich manchmal 2-3 pro Tag geschafft...das waren noch Zeiten <3
ZEITEN IN DENEN BÄR NICHT TOTAL VERHUNZT WAR UND BAUM NICHT ABGESCHAFFT WURDE


----------



## Norica (20. Oktober 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch Zahlen im Tooltip....glaub ich



ich glaube ich aber auch 


hab gestern halt ein Beitrag im offiforum gelesen wo sich die leute beschwert haben


----------



## Darkjoker (20. Oktober 2010)

Kann mir denn jemand sagen wo ich die "Überlappenden Namensplaketten" wieder einschalten kann? Hab mir schon der Arsch abgesucht.
[/quote]

das wüsste ich auch ganz gerne.....frag mich sowieso was das soll.... mal gehen sie, mal nicht und mal nur teilweise -.-


----------



## Norica (20. Oktober 2010)

Krudi schrieb:


> Naja..wenn du schnell bist...ich hab damals mit Kätzchen im 40er-Bereich manchmal 2-3 pro Tag geschafft...das waren noch Zeiten <3
> ZEITEN IN DENEN BÄR NICHT TOTAL VERHUNZT WAR UND BAUM NICHT ABGESCHAFFT WURDE



naja ... zur Neuen baumgestalt sagen wir mal nix 

gottseidank gibt es dann ne glyphe die es erlaubt den alten Baum zu behalten.


----------



## .Blôôdy. (20. Oktober 2010)

server solln on kommen need 70 mit meim rogue >.< hab seit lezte woche 63 level ohne freund werben gemacht


----------



## Krudi (20. Oktober 2010)

Bei meinem Dudu sind glaube ich auch Zahlen...liegts daran das der Rest zu Low ist ? (42 und 12) ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2010)

Da wollt ich mal früh morgens zocken, und dann das. Ich steh auf um 6, denk mir: Oh ja! Ich frohlocke xD
Dann denk ich mir: Heut' scheint ein famoser Tag, der Mittw...


----------



## Valdrasiala (20. Oktober 2010)

Krudi schrieb:


> Ich entdeck meine Leidenschaft für WoW immer erst dann wieder wenn die Ferien schon fast vorbei sind T.T
> Ab Montag muss ich wieder zurück in die Hölle



Wir können gern wechseln, ich wünsche mich gern zurück in die Schule. Du gehst dafür für mich arbeiten, ok?


----------



## Krudi (20. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> naja ... zur Neuen baumgestalt sagen wir mal nix
> 
> gottseidank gibt es dann ne glyphe die es erlaubt den alten Baum zu behalten.



Sieht dieser 30-sek-Baum denn anders aus?

Die Glyphe hol ich mir *.*


----------



## Dhundron (20. Oktober 2010)

j0sh schrieb:


> Bei uns sind es derzeit 5.5 Grad, fühlt sich aber irgendwie wärmer an



Solche Gedanken kommen Erfrierenden immer, kurz vor dem Tod


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2010)

Krudi schrieb:


> Sieht dieser 30-sek-Baum denn anders aus?
> 
> Die Glyphe hol ich mir *.*


Die alten Bäume mocht ich schon immer...beim Feuerball brannten die immer so schön bei Tausendwinter


----------



## Valdrasiala (20. Oktober 2010)

Darkjoker schrieb:


> Kann mir denn jemand sagen wo ich die "Überlappenden Namensplaketten" wieder einschalten kann? Hab mir schon der Arsch abgesucht.
> 
> 
> das wüsste ich auch ganz gerne.....frag mich sowieso was das soll.... mal gehen sie, mal nicht und mal nur teilweise -.-



Ist ein bestätigter Bug. Einer von vielen.


----------



## Krudi (20. Oktober 2010)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Wir können gern wechseln, ich wünsche mich gern zurück in die Schule. Du gehst dafür für mich arbeiten, ok?



Was arbeitest du denn? xD


----------



## .Blôôdy. (20. Oktober 2010)

Harddes schrieb:


> ja die meisten schon, benutze mal http://www.wowmatrix.com/ find ich persöhnlich sehr hilfreich



gröster crap das matrix ding hat mal trojaner ohne ende im hintergrund geladen ....

CurseClient PREMIUM FTW


----------



## Benzka (20. Oktober 2010)

Hmm Nazjatar könnte schonmal wieder so langsam on gehen


----------



## Anonymus299 (20. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Da wollt ich mal früh morgens zocken, und dann das. Ich steh auf um 6, denk mir: Oh ja! Ich frohlocke xD
> Dann denk ich mir: Heut' scheint ein famoser Tag, der Mittw...



BWAHAHAHA...sorry just...BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Egnaro (20. Oktober 2010)

alternative nimm dir ein Addon für die Namensplaketten damit soll funzen
wollte selber noch schaun was es da für welche gibt, gut das ihr mich dran erinnert ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tuf9qooJcwc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ein wenig Kultur.


----------



## Valdrasiala (20. Oktober 2010)

Krudi schrieb:


> Was arbeitest du denn? xD



Seit ein paar Jahren als Disponent bei einem großen deutschen Automobilhersteller 
Sodele... Pause vorbei...


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> BWAHAHAHA...sorry just...BWAHAHAHAHA



Arsch xD


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> gröster crap das matrix ding hat mal trojaner ohne ende im hintergrund geladen ....
> 
> CurseClient PREMIUM FTW



Curse Client würde ich persönlich nicht machen, ich hol mir die addons von curse manuell.


----------



## Krudi (20. Oktober 2010)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Seit ein paar Jahren als Disponent bei einem großen deutschen Automobilhersteller
> Sodele... Pause vorbei...



Mh...weiß nicht...vielleicht xDDD


----------



## Egnaro (20. Oktober 2010)

Also paar Kumpels nutzen "Tidy Plates" damit kannst dir die Namensplaketten sauber anzeigen lassen und konfigurieren. Soll auch schon mit dem Patch funktionieren und zwar besser wie Blizz selber


----------



## Norica (20. Oktober 2010)

Krudi schrieb:


> Sieht dieser 30-sek-Baum denn anders aus?
> 
> Die Glyphe hol ich mir *.*



mit Cata wird der neue Baum eingefügt


richtiger holzklotz


----------



## Knallkörper (20. Oktober 2010)

*Kaffee hinstell* moin hat einer irgendwo bestätigung gelesen das ein neues Pre-Event heut aufgespielt wird?


----------



## Benzka (20. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Da wollt ich mal früh morgens zocken, und dann das. Ich steh auf um 6, denk mir: Oh ja! Ich frohlocke xD
> Dann denk ich mir: Heut' scheint ein famoser Tag, der Mittw...



Ist mir aber auch schon passiert und dann dachte ich mir nur im Kopf " FAIL " xD


----------



## .Blôôdy. (20. Oktober 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBHxuMAwSak[/youtube] 
Mehr Kultur


----------



## Norica (20. Oktober 2010)

Benzka schrieb:


> Ist mir aber auch schon passiert und dann dachte ich mir nur im Kopf " FAIL " xD



ohja das dachte ich auch mal ..


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2010)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=rBHxuMAwSak[/youtube]
> Mehr Kultur



Sehet unter meinem Avatar und Frohlocket!


----------



## Krudi (20. Oktober 2010)

So, die Menüauswahldingsi ist schon dar, es gibt nur keine Realms die man auswählen kann


----------



## Morgenstern1970 (20. Oktober 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> *Kaffee hinstell* moin hat einer irgendwo bestätigung gelesen das ein neues Pre-Event heut aufgespielt wird?



Leider nein. 

Naja, und wenn es heute bei uns kommen würde, hätten es gestern die Amerikaner schon bekommen ... und das wäre sicherlich auf buffed gemeldet worden. Abwarten und auf nächste Woche hoffen.


----------



## PiaMarie (20. Oktober 2010)

Mag mir einer verraten wo man seit dem Patch im Interface die Funktion einstellen kann, welchen Schaden die Zauber unten in der Leiste machen? Nun steht da nur noch macht Schaden...Wäre sehr lieb.


----------



## Darkjoker (20. Oktober 2010)

kennt den einer ein vernünftiges "namensplakettenaddon" ? :-)


----------



## Cyringsoul (20. Oktober 2010)

Darkjoker schrieb:


> Kann mir denn jemand sagen wo ich die "Überlappenden Namensplaketten" wieder einschalten kann? Hab mir schon der Arsch abgesucht.



das wüsste ich auch ganz gerne.....frag mich sowieso was das soll.... mal gehen sie, mal nicht und mal nur teilweise -.-
[/QUOTE]


hab nur das gefunden -> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=14870030878#9


----------



## Benzka (20. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> ohja das dachte ich auch mal ..



und ein facepalm hinter her xD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






/edit
bzw. beides zeitgleich zusammen xD


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2010)

Hiermit lache ich alle Druiden die Heilen in Catalysm aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Egnaro (20. Oktober 2010)

siehe oben @Darkjoker
"Tidy Plates"


----------



## Norica (20. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hiermit lache ich alle Druiden die Heilen in Catalysm aus.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja genau hahahahahaha
aber es gibt ja dann gottseidank die glyphe


und beim casten sehen die noch bekloppter aus


----------



## Knallkörper (20. Oktober 2010)

Darkjoker schrieb:


> kennt den einer ein vernünftiges "namensplakettenaddon" ? :-)



"Tidy Plates"


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> ja genau hahahahahaha
> aber es gibt ja dann gottseidank die glyphe



Mist. Wayne dafür sorg ich das die Glyphe wieder rausgemacht wird.


----------



## Solostraran (20. Oktober 2010)

Darkjoker schrieb:


> kennt den einer ein vernünftiges "namensplakettenaddon" ? :-)



TidyPlates. Dank Skins sehr individuell anpassbar


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hiermit lache ich alle Druiden die Heilen in Catalysm aus.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für 30 Sekunden kann man es ertragen.  Gibt weitaus schlimmeres.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> ja genau hahahahahaha
> aber es gibt ja dann gottseidank die glyphe
> 
> 
> und beim casten sehen die noch bekloppter aus







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8TkHXarfuxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*Lach*


----------



## .Blôôdy. (20. Oktober 2010)

BTW kann mir mal wer sagen wie ich dieses feste target weg bekomme?


----------



## Lovsky (20. Oktober 2010)

Darkjoker schrieb:


> kennt den einer ein vernünftiges "namensplakettenaddon" ? :-)



Hochscrollen hilft! -.-


----------



## Knallkörper (20. Oktober 2010)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> BTW kann mir mal wer sagen wie ich dieses feste target weg bekomme?




interface?! 

kampfunterstützen irgendwas...


----------



## Norica (20. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



castet doch genauso wie ein grünlingorc oder erinnere ich mich nun falsch?


----------



## Darkjoker (20. Oktober 2010)

schon gesehen...danke....hoffe mal das es was bringt...werde sonst noch irre


----------



## Valdrasiala (20. Oktober 2010)

Darkjoker schrieb:


> kennt den einer ein vernünftiges "namensplakettenaddon" ? :-)



http://www.wowinterface.com/downloads/info10864-AloftBeta.html



So, jetzt aber wirklich verkrümeln, sonst fällt auf dass ich nicht arbeite ^^


----------



## Anonymus299 (20. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NmCCQxVBfyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Lach*



Hast was gegen Druiden !?


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2010)

Die Form ist so Episch lächerlich, das ich mir immer nur das hier gedanklich abspiele:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1aKAH_t0aXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cyringsoul (20. Oktober 2010)

hab da mal ne ganz andere Frage:

Habt ihr auch seit ner Woche im Launcher stehen: ->Nicht-kritische Updates werden durchgeführt, dies kann einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen <- ?

Ähm japp, was bedeutet eigentlich "einige Zeit"? .. der Begriff ist ja relativ dehnbar ... aber ne Woche erscheint mir was arg lange.


----------



## Norica (20. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hast was gegen Druiden !?



 er meinte bestimmt nich das er was gegen druiden hat . aber es sieht einfach nur noch plöd aus xD


----------



## Sagmentus (20. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



lol das muss echt nicht sein. Da fand ich die alte Form wirklich besser


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> ja genau hahahahahaha
> *aber es gibt ja dann gottseidank die glyphe*
> 
> 
> und beim casten sehen die noch bekloppter aus



Dein Gesicht möchte ich sehen, wenn du dich durch die Glyphe in eben diese Formen verwandelst. (Was ich glaube)


----------



## Egnaro (20. Oktober 2010)

Die festen Ziele machst raus unter
Interface->Fixierte Ziele
da den Haken raus


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hast was gegen Druiden !?



Ja. Jetzt ganz öffentlich:

*ICH MAG KEINE DRUIDEN!*


----------



## xontroulis (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde die neue Baumform sieht gut aus. Besser als der alte gammlige Baum, von frueher. Verstehe echt nicht wie man staendig alten Dingen die wirklich nicht besser sind als die neuen nachtrauern kann


----------



## Krudi (20. Oktober 2010)

Bekommt man mit der Glyphe dann nur die Boni bei dem Spell oder auch 30 Sekunden Hässlichkeit?
Die Dinger sehen eher aus wie bewachsene Steine


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2010)

Sagmentus schrieb:


> lol das muss echt sein. Da fand ich die alte Form wirklich schlechter


----------



## Darkjoker (20. Oktober 2010)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> hab da mal ne ganz andere Frage:
> 
> Habt ihr auch seit ner Woche im Launcher stehen: ->Nicht-kritische Updates werden durchgeführt, dies kann einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen <- ?
> 
> Ähm japp, was bedeutet eigentlich "einige Zeit"? .. der Begriff ist ja relativ dehnbar ... aber ne Woche erscheint mir was arg lange.





hab den clienten gestartet, ein wenig im internet geschnuppert, geguckt und es war alles ok.....hat vielleicht ne std bei mir gedauert, wenn überhaupt


----------



## hamerpala (20. Oktober 2010)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> hab da mal ne ganz andere Frage:
> 
> Habt ihr auch seit ner Woche im Launcher stehen: ->Nicht-kritische Updates werden durchgeführt, dies kann einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen <- ?
> 
> Ähm japp, was bedeutet eigentlich "einige Zeit"? .. der Begriff ist ja relativ dehnbar ... aber ne Woche erscheint mir was arg lange.



Jo, bei mir war es nach einer stunde fertig 

upss da war wer schneller...

Die armen Druiden...


----------



## Benzka (20. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ja. Jetzt ganz öffentlich:
> 
> *ICH MAG KEINE DRUIDEN!*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norica (20. Oktober 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Dein Gesicht möchte ich sehen, wenn du dich durch die Glyphe in eben diese Formen verwandelst. (Was ich glaube)



ich schon mal garnicht weil ich Spriest bin ;D

und mit der glyphe meine ich (denke du hast es falsch verstanden) das man sich nicht in die STeinklotzgestalt verwandelt sondern in die jetzige Baumgestalt (baum - nicht klotz)


----------



## Morcan (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich habs einfach mal während des Spiels weiterlaufen lassen, hat nur etwa 10 Minuten gebraucht


----------



## Anonymus299 (20. Oktober 2010)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> hab da mal ne ganz andere Frage:
> 
> Habt ihr auch seit ner Woche im Launcher stehen: ->Nicht-kritische Updates werden durchgeführt, dies kann einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen <- ?
> 
> Ähm japp, was bedeutet eigentlich "einige Zeit"? .. der Begriff ist ja relativ dehnbar ... aber ne Woche erscheint mir was arg lange.



Bei mir Ist das immer wieder weg und dann mal wieder da. (Ich glaube du musst den Launcher offen lassen und das Spiel nicht starten damit der durchführen kann(bin mir aber nicht sicher))


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> ich schon mal garnicht weil ich Spriest bin ;D
> 
> und mit der glyphe meine ich (denke du hast es falsch verstanden) das man sich nicht in die STeinklotzgestalt verwandelt sondern in die jetzige Baumgestalt (baum - nicht klotz)



Ich habe dich schon verstanden.

Werden wir sehen.


----------



## Sagmentus (20. Oktober 2010)

@seanbuddha

Hasts sogar geschafft das ich mir noch mal meinem Post angesehen hab^^


----------



## hamerpala (20. Oktober 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> (Ich glaube du musst den Launcher offen lassen und das Spiel nicht starten damit der durchführen kann(bin mir aber nicht sicher))



Ganz genau


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> ich schon mal garnicht weil ich Spriest bin ;D
> 
> und mit der glyphe meine ich (denke du hast es falsch verstanden) das man sich nicht in die STeinklotzgestalt verwandelt sondern in die jetzige Baumgestalt (baum - nicht klotz)



Mit der Glyphe wird man sich wieder in die alte Baumform verwandeln. Mal schauen, für 30 Sekunden kann man die Eiche ertragen.


----------



## Cyringsoul (20. Oktober 2010)

ok, danke euch .. 

ne stunde haut bei mir nicht ganz hin, aber ich kann ja spielen .. ergo .. wayne 

und was die neue Baumform betrifft -> Sorry, aber die geht garnicht!!


----------



## Knallkörper (20. Oktober 2010)

Krudi schrieb:


> Bekommt man mit der Glyphe dann nur die Boni bei dem Spell oder auch 30 Sekunden Hässlichkeit?
> Die Dinger sehen eher aus wie bewachsene Steine



naja die neue Form sieht auch aus wie eine hässliche Blumentopfpflanze mit Gesicht!


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krudi (20. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mit der Glyphe wird man sich wieder in die alte Baumform verwandeln. Mal schauen, für 30 Sekunden kann man die Eiche ertragen.



Also alte Baumform und manchmal 'ne nette Eiche..ist doch cool xD


----------



## Anonymus299 (20. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uupGLDTC9xU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wers nicht kennt angucken.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2010)

Sagmentus schrieb:


> @seanbuddha
> 
> Hasts sogar geschafft das ich mir noch mal meinem Post angesehen hab^^



Boah bin ich geil


----------



## Sagmentus (20. Oktober 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> naja die neue Form sieht auch aus wie eine hässliche Blumentopfpflanze mit Gesicht!


Besser könnt ichs auch nich ausdrücken =)


----------



## Norica (20. Oktober 2010)

ich bin froh das ich keine Druidin bin ;D~


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muss ich nicht verstehen ...


----------



## .Blôôdy. (20. Oktober 2010)

Wurde doch schon von blizz im beta forum gesagt das man die glyphe nutzt um seine alte baumform zu behalten find ich aber verschwendeten platz what ever druds da noch bekommen bis 85, ich persöhnlich spiel ja Mage/DK/Rogue/Pala aber kein Drud ^^


----------



## Norica (20. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Boah bin ich geil



soso ^^ durch sowas wirste "geil" xD


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VySFXtHFQfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


EPIC!


----------



## PiaMarie (20. Oktober 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Mag mir einer verraten wo man seit dem Patch im Interface die Funktion einstellen kann, welchen Schaden die Zauber unten in der Leiste machen? Nun steht da nur noch macht Schaden...Wäre sehr lieb.[/font]


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> Wurde doch schon von blizz im beta forum gesagt das man die glyphe nutzt um seine alte baumform zu behalten find ich aber verschwendeten platz what ever druds da noch bekommen bis 85, ich persöhnlich spiel ja Mage/DK/Rogue/Pala aber kein Drud ^^



Ja, ok, jetz wo dus sagst...
Stimmt. Hatte ich schon wieder vergessen.

Naja irren ist menschlich.


----------



## Sagmentus (20. Oktober 2010)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Mag mir einer verraten wo man seit dem Patch im Interface die Funktion einstellen kann, welchen Schaden die Zauber unten in der Leiste machen? Nun steht da nur noch macht Schaden...Wäre sehr lieb.[/font]



Unter "Hilfe" mein ich steht "Einsteigertooltips". Das musst du ausschalten.


----------



## icepeach (20. Oktober 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



wähh? xDDD


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> soso ^^ durch sowas wirste zum Druiden xD


----------



## Norica (20. Oktober 2010)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Mag mir einer verraten wo man seit dem Patch im Interface die Funktion einstellen kann, welchen Schaden die Zauber unten in der Leiste machen? Nun steht da nur noch macht Schaden...Wäre sehr lieb.[/font]



das hatten wir schon ...


----------



## Knallkörper (20. Oktober 2010)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Mag mir einer verraten wo man seit dem Patch im Interface die Funktion einstellen kann, welchen Schaden die Zauber unten in der Leiste machen? Nun steht da nur noch macht Schaden...Wäre sehr lieb.[/font]




vielleicht unter den Tooltip einstellungen, aber sicher bin ich mir da jetzt nicht?! 

p.s. oder addon "DrDamage"


----------



## Anonymus299 (20. Oktober 2010)

Könnte es sein das die Leute die keine Zahlen in den tooltips stehen haben die Einsteigertooltips aktiviert ham?
Ich meinse dann steht da sowas wie: 
Macht über lange Zeit Schaden. Am besten verwenden wenn das Ziehl lange lebt.
oder so


----------



## PiaMarie (20. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> das hatten wir schon ...




Wann,Wo bzw welcher Thread.En Link dazu wäre super... 




Sagmentus schrieb:


> Unter "Hilfe" mein ich steht "Einsteigertooltips". Das musst du ausschalten.



Mhhh seh ich nacher nach,aber ehrlich klingt komisch es nun dort zu finden...aber danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## PiaMarie (20. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> das hatten wir schon ...




Wann,Wo bzw welcher Thread.En Link dazu wäre super... 




Sagmentus schrieb:


> Unter "Hilfe" mein ich steht "Einsteigertooltips". Das musst du ausschalten.



Mhhh seh ich nacher nach,aber ehrlich klingt komisch es nun dort zu finden...aber danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## Kafka (20. Oktober 2010)

Muah wird zeit, das die Server wieder on gehen, langsam wirds hier ziemlich stumpf xD


----------



## Sagmentus (20. Oktober 2010)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> Mhhh seh ich nacher nach,aber ehrlich klingt komisch es nun dort zu finden...aber danke für deine Antwort.


Hilfe im Interfacemenü sorry.Dachte das wär klar


----------



## Norica (20. Oktober 2010)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> Wann,Wo bzw welcher Thread.En Link dazu wäre super...




 noin ich schau jetzt nich die ganzen Beiträge hier durch , aber das thema hatten wir vor gut ner halben stunde hier - bevor das mit der Baumform kam


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> noin ich schau jetzt nich die ganzen Beiträge hier durch , aber das thema hatten wir vor gut ner halben stunde hier - *bevor das mit der Baumform kam*



Was nu auch geklärt ist.


----------



## alectronic (20. Oktober 2010)

Sind die server schon online?


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

alectronic schrieb:


> Sind die server schon online?



Nö


----------



## PiaMarie (20. Oktober 2010)

Sagmentus schrieb:


> Hilfe im Interfacemenü sorry.Dachte das wär klar



Nein mir nicht,aber vielen Dank


----------



## Kryane (20. Oktober 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



okay da war irgendwer auf Drogen xD wtf?


----------



## Knallkörper (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin grad extrem Faul hat mal wer eben Inkontinenzmaterial für mich will nich bis zum Klo laufen!? xD


----------



## PiaMarie (20. Oktober 2010)

Nene musste natürlich net.auch zuviel verlangt wo in dieser Zeit wo man schreibt 2 Neue seiten auftauchen...


----------



## Norica (20. Oktober 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> Ich bin grad extrem Faul hat mal wer eben Inkontinenzmaterial für mir will nich bis zum Klo laufen!? xD



xD bitte was? also wirklich


----------



## PiaMarie (20. Oktober 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> Ich bin grad extrem Faul hat mal wer eben Inkontinenzmaterial für mich will nich bis zum Klo laufen!? xD



Kann dir gerne ein Dauerkateter verpassen..Ist nur ein kleiner Stich und zieht bssl...


----------



## Knallkörper (20. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> xD bitte was? also wirklich




na ne Windel...


----------



## Egnaro (20. Oktober 2010)

so bald haben wirs geschafft^^ hoff blizz ist heute pünktlich


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e_oyXSSFAL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masamune (20. Oktober 2010)

urgh, dachte ich kann wenigstens noch 1-2 beutel öffnen bis ich los muss-.- nix gewesen, scheiss zahnstocher...


----------



## Lovsky (20. Oktober 2010)

Sieht nach verlängerten Wartungsarbieten aus.....


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Lovsky schrieb:


> Sieht nach verlängerten Wartungsarbieten aus.....



Mal schauen.


----------



## Norica (20. Oktober 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> na ne Windel...



 hab ich hier - aber ich denke mal nicht das sie dir passt 
außer du bist noch 2 jahre alt


----------



## Kafka (20. Oktober 2010)

ich frage mich wie viele Seiten es noch werden bis zum Ende des Forums xD


----------



## Anonymus299 (20. Oktober 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> Ich bin grad extrem Faul hat mal wer eben Inkontinenzmaterial für mich will nich bis zum Klo laufen!? xD



Frag Modermiene...der Gibt dir ne Magenblähung


----------



## Knallkörper (20. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> hab ich hier - aber ich denke mal nicht das sie dir passt
> außer du bist noch 2 jahre alt




ne nich wirklich gibt es ja auch für erwachsene... hast aber kein großes Sortiment!


----------



## Schnatti (20. Oktober 2010)

Kryane schrieb:


> okay da war irgendwer auf Drogen xD wtf?



aber Hallo....das is so bekloppt ich kann nicht wegkucken oO


----------



## xontroulis (20. Oktober 2010)

Hey Leute die Server sind on 






















hehe ein kleiner Spass am Rande


----------



## Cruzia (20. Oktober 2010)

Gleich kommt bestimmt das die wartungszeiten verlängert werden ich sehs schon kommen -_-


----------



## Gryphos (20. Oktober 2010)

Shatt scheint on zu sein

Edith: k doch net =/


----------



## Knallkörper (20. Oktober 2010)

Schnatti schrieb:


> aber Hallo....das is so bekloppt ich kann nicht wegkucken oO




Gaffen ist schon was feines in verbindung mit Fremdschämen!


----------



## Kafka (20. Oktober 2010)

xontroulis schrieb:


> Hey Leute die Server sind on
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nacken! xD


----------



## Anonymus299 (20. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FavUpD_IjVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nochein "auf Drogen" Video


----------



## Lovsky (20. Oktober 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Mal schauen.



Gilneas hätte laut Gewohnheit seit einer Stunde on sein müssen. Der Server startet immer ne Stunde früher.


----------



## Tyalra (20. Oktober 2010)

blizz lässt sich heute mal wieder zeit


----------



## Schnatti (20. Oktober 2010)

Hey Leute xontroulis spendiert Eis für alle!










kleiner Scherz..muhahaha


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2010)

http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/index.html?locale=de_de





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GtmlAaybIEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sîns (20. Oktober 2010)

Bestimmt werden da noch einige Seiten werden kommen x)
Oder der Speicher wird vorher voll sein bestimmt ;P


----------



## Cruzia (20. Oktober 2010)

bei mir is noch gar nix


----------



## Kafka (20. Oktober 2010)

Also bei mir steht noch kein Server in der Liste...


----------



## xontroulis (20. Oktober 2010)

Hehe jaaaa, aber nur 2 Kugeln bitte jeder wollen ja nicht dick werden


----------



## Belfurion (20. Oktober 2010)

Gestern Königsmörder geworden ich will jetzt rein und mein Dk angucken ahhh^^


----------



## .Blôôdy. (20. Oktober 2010)

Denke das die Cata Pre Q Line heute doch schon kommt :'DDDD

BTW Frostwolf online


























NOT! -.-''


----------



## Morcan (20. Oktober 2010)

Naja lieber länger warten als weiter mit Bugs leben zu müssen


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Oktober 2010)

hey JOOOOO was geht XD

und laufen die server schon ^^ habs ncoh net getestet


----------



## Sîns (20. Oktober 2010)

Rein theoretisch gesehen müssten sie das jetz wirkich sein ;P
Naja dauert ja imma bissl länger bei dennen ^^
Hoffe das heute mal Rabenfürst oder wenigstens Eventmount dropen !!


----------



## Skald (20. Oktober 2010)

Typisch 11 uhr kein server on und ja ich bin für Pünktlichkeit sollen die ihre Frühstückspause nacher machen


----------



## Norica (20. Oktober 2010)

Tyalra schrieb:


> blizz lässt sich heute mal wieder zeit



LOL  grad mal 2 min nach 11 ..


----------



## chriZz84 (20. Oktober 2010)

ogog blizz,tretet in die pedale...es is kurz nach 11uhr -.-


----------



## Ciliu (20. Oktober 2010)

Naja solang hinterher ein paar Bugs verschwinden warte ich gerne etwas länger.


----------



## Norica (20. Oktober 2010)

Sîns schrieb:


> Rein theoretisch gesehen müssten sie das jetz wirkich sein ;P
> Naja dauert ja imma bissl länger bei dennen ^^
> Hoffe das heute mal Rabenfürst oder wenigstens Eventmount dropen !!



ach  hoff ich nun schon seit 4 jahren xD


----------



## xontroulis (20. Oktober 2010)

Hey der Server ist on Witz war meiner


----------



## bruderelfe (20. Oktober 2010)

hmm die server sind immer noch down -.-
Verlängerte wartungsarbeiten ole?


----------



## Kafka (20. Oktober 2010)

Jeha post nr 666!!!!!! xD Ich glaub ich muss mir nen neuen ACC hier machen um die zahl nicht zu versauen xD


----------



## Knallkörper (20. Oktober 2010)

Weiss garnich was ihr habt auf Wrathbringer...



























NICHT raufgekommen! xD


----------



## Egnaro (20. Oktober 2010)

länger warten und nachher keine bugs haben wär ja toll, aber das glaubst ja wohl selber nicht ^^


----------



## Lonesmage (20. Oktober 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> Typisch 11 uhr kein server on und ja ich bin für Pünktlichkeit sollen die ihre Frühstückspause nacher machen


naja, bei den ganzen erdbeben kein wunder


----------



## Magickevin (20. Oktober 2010)

&#9834;Lalalala wo bleibt Durotan langsam keine Lust mehr auf Monster Hunter schalala&#9835;


----------



## Schnatti (20. Oktober 2010)

Wahahaha die Kühe
wie kommt man auf sowas....schnüffelt man da annem Kübel Industrieleim und legt los oder wie?


----------



## Ciliu (20. Oktober 2010)

Es ist gerade mal 5 nach 11  
Macht euch noch'n Kaffee oder schmust mit eurem Haustier.


----------



## Morcan (20. Oktober 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> Jeha post nr 666!!!!!! xD Ich glaub ich muss mir nen neuen ACC hier machen um die zahl nicht zu versauen xD



Teufel!


----------



## Sagmentus (20. Oktober 2010)

Is bei euch schon das Eventmount gedroppt? Ich werdes vermutlich wieder mal nich bekommen in den 2 wochen, genau wie das Braufestmount


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2010)

Meckert nicht, klingt so als wärt ihr alle suchtis...Seelenlose Zombies die sich nur an einer sache binden. Den großen Lich, der der euch erschaffen hat. Die Activision Blizzard Entertainment Company. Ihr seit gefangen. Nur der Ashbringer vermag euch zu befreien. Deshalb wurde diese Waffe auch nie in das Spiel implementiert.


----------



## clone1 (20. Oktober 2010)

seit 10:30 login server on......11:05 kein realm on


----------



## Solaki (20. Oktober 2010)

Manchmal habe ich sogar das Gefühl, dass die garnichts machen sondern uns nur vortäuschen wollen, dass die was machen.


----------



## Sagmentus (20. Oktober 2010)

Is bei euch schon das Eventmount gedroppt? Ich werdes vermutlich wieder mal nich bekommen in den 2 wochen, genau wie das Braufestmount


----------



## Sagmentus (20. Oktober 2010)

sry doppelpost


----------



## Mace (20. Oktober 2010)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> hmm die server sind immer noch down -.-
> Verlängerte wartungsarbeiten ole?



.... ja 5 Minuten sind schon Grenzwertig..

WOFÜR 13EURO IM MONAT?!!?!"()=!)= WTF! 

mal ganz locker bleiben =P


----------



## Shiru (20. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen erstmal an alle ^^


----------



## Knallkörper (20. Oktober 2010)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Es ist gerade mal 5 nach 11
> Macht euch noch'n Kaffee oder schmust mit eurem Haustier.



Haustier gute idee ich guck mal wo meine Freundin grad ist... (pöser pöser Mann)!


----------



## Mace (20. Oktober 2010)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> hmm die server sind immer noch down -.-
> Verlängerte wartungsarbeiten ole?



.... ja 5 Minuten sind schon grenzwertig..

WOFÜR 13EURO IM MONAT?!!?!"()=!)= WTF! 

mal ganz locker bleiben =P


----------



## Anonymus299 (20. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> ach  hoff ich nun schon seit 4 jahren xD



Ich hab mich letztens drangesetzt das Baronmount, ZG Mounts, Anzu zu farmen (tdm hatet ich schon).
Eine aus meiner Gilde der an die 250 Strat runs hat meinte noch:Tu dir das nicht an.


25 Runs später und derbem lootlag: Jehha Baronmount  der Kerl hat sich weggeschriehen


----------



## Torock2205 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Es ist gerade mal 5 nach 11
> Macht euch noch'n Kaffee oder schmust mit eurem Haustier.



Naja Schmusen? oO ich durfte grad unsere Katze Duschen, und meine Arme sehen dementsprechend zerkratzt aus xD Die ist schon etwas älter und hat zur zeit durchfall und das bei langem fell xD Glaub mir, mit der willst Du zur Zeit nicht schmusen


----------



## Belfurion (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich hoffe die ganzen Bugs werden behoben wie zum beispiel:

-WoW absturz beim Ropflosen Reiter Event(die leute trauen sich nicht mehr den Kürbis anzureden^^)
-Wenn man stirbt nicht mit -100 Fliegen oder laufen.
-Ladebildschirm bug.
-Das betrachten wieder funzt.
-Die Bosse nicht buggy sind(Sapphiron vorgestern mit Pala gemacht und bei 20% zurückgesetzt auf 100%
-Und diverse andere bugs.

Danke^^


----------



## Ciliu (20. Oktober 2010)

Ja das mit den Event Mounts nervt.
Ich brauch' für den Titel Nachtschrecken jetzt nur noch dieses Gruselkürbis Pet.
Ich hoff' ich bekomm es dieses Jahr. Sonst häng' ich schon 2 Jahre an dem Erfolg -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2010)

Mace schrieb:


> .... ja 5 Minuten sind schon Grenzwertig..
> 
> WOFÜR 13EURO IM MONAT?!!?!"()=!)= WTF!
> 
> mal ganz locker bleiben =P


laut meinem Schlauen Buch hier kosten die Server 100.000 Us-Dollar pro Tag. Da sind 13 Euro berechtigt.


----------



## Zhiala (20. Oktober 2010)

Hatte schon Tee und Hund ausgewrungen, Kater gefüttert und dem Wuff sein Müsli gemacht. Will heut meinen Netherdrachen bekommen! Langsam werd ich ungeduldig *g*


----------



## Hasse (20. Oktober 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> Jeha post nr 666!!!!!! xD Ich glaub ich muss mir nen neuen ACC hier machen um die zahl nicht zu versauen xD



Ja, die Zahl solltest du dir nicht kaputt machen...^^


----------



## PiaMarie (20. Oktober 2010)

Shiru schrieb:


> Guten Morgen erstmal an alle ^^



Mittag eher....Uhren werden erst am Wochennende zurück gestellt.grins...hihihiihhi


----------



## Anonymus299 (20. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> ach  hoff ich nun schon seit 4 jahren xD



Ich hab mich letztens drangesetzt das Baronmount, ZG Mounts, Anzu zu farmen (tdm hatet ich schon).
Eine aus meiner Gilde der an die 250 Strat runs hat meinte noch:Tu dir das nicht an.


25 Runs später und derbem lootlag: Jehha Baronmount  der Kerl hat sich weggeschriehen


----------



## Thuum (20. Oktober 2010)

Kommt es nur mir so vor oder ist Buffed kurz davor abzuschmieren?


----------



## Ciliu (20. Oktober 2010)

Ja das mit den Event Mounts nervt.
Ich brauch' für den Titel Nachtschrecken jetzt nur noch dieses Gruselkürbis Pet.
Ich hoff' ich bekomm es dieses Jahr. Sonst häng' ich schon 2 Jahre an dem Erfolg -.-


----------



## Solaki (20. Oktober 2010)

Russisch ist schonmal on. Hoffentlich gleich Deutsch


----------



## Anonymus299 (20. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> ach  hoff ich nun schon seit 4 jahren xD



Ich hab mich letztens drangesetzt das Baronmount, ZG Mounts, Anzu zu farmen (tdm hatet ich schon).
Eine aus meiner Gilde der an die 250 Strat runs hat meinte noch:Tu dir das nicht an.


25 Runs später und derbem lootlag: Jehha Baronmount  der Kerl hat sich weggeschriehen 

Lol kaum sind die Server ma 8 Min zu spät um ist der Thread geflutet.....trollt euch!


----------



## Cruzia (20. Oktober 2010)

kann man eigentlichj im inet iwo sehn obg dioe nachtwcahe schon on ist?

bzw bei stehn gar keine realms zur auswahl


----------



## Schnatti (20. Oktober 2010)

Die ersten komischsprachigen realms sind on^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. Oktober 2010)

Wartet Achja genau MIMIMIMIMI server noch nicht on MIMIMIMI


----------



## Anonymus299 (20. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir stehen ganz viele tolle Realms mit dem Namen
?
???
?
??



Sind zwar welche on, aber keine Deutschen


----------



## Sagmentus (20. Oktober 2010)

http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/index.html?locale=de_de


----------



## inkomplex (20. Oktober 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Wartet Achja genau MIMIMIMIMI server noch nicht on MIMIMIMI



Ich glaube, du musst hier nicht mitlesen, wenns dich nur nervt.


----------



## Gloir (20. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen,

lehnt euch zurück und hört n bisschen Musik bis die Server wieder on sind:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5JX2abtsB5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





G Gloir


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Oktober 2010)

XD we die leute die aufn zug warten und der evrspätet kommt XD

lach mich immer wider kaputt über die leute.. mensch die wissen das die bahn eigentlich NIE pünklich kommt XD

un bei WoW isses net anders.. süß


----------



## Belfurion (20. Oktober 2010)

Englische,Spanische,Französische und Russische Server sind on(aber auch nur ein parr)


----------



## Benzka (20. Oktober 2010)

Lol auf 2 Amerikanischen Servern hat man schon direkt ne Wartezeit von c.a. 1 Stunde um drauf zu kommen wie krank


----------



## Hankk (20. Oktober 2010)

Cruzia schrieb:


> kann man eigentlichj im inet iwo sehn obg dioe nachtwcahe schon on ist?
> 
> bzw bei stehn gar keine realms zur auswahl




Hier kannst du nachschauen welche realms on/offline sind:

http://www.wow-europ...ml?locale=de_de 

Edit: verdammt zu langsam


----------



## Ciliu (20. Oktober 2010)

Also bei mir sind alle Realms Online bis auf die deutschen.


----------



## Bux20 (20. Oktober 2010)

na voll geil  die server mit ??? sind russische^^, ja leute abwarten ist kein weltuntergang  o_=


----------



## Egnaro (20. Oktober 2010)

das mit dem nie pünklich kommen stimmt doch gar nicht...bis auf letzten patchtag waren die server meist schon früher on

los lasst uns alle auf nem russichen server twinken :-D


----------



## Ugdil (20. Oktober 2010)

Hab gehört PS3 + Fifa regelt ?!

Ugdil


----------



## klausihorstus (20. Oktober 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> Jeha post nr 666!!!!!! xD Ich glaub ich muss mir nen neuen ACC hier machen um die zahl nicht zu versauen xD



So jetzt sind sie mir sicher xD


----------



## Egnaro (20. Oktober 2010)

los lasst uns alle auf nem russichen server twinken :-D


----------



## xontroulis (20. Oktober 2010)

Hier was nette bis es losgeht:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WtzP-y-Ua8


----------



## inkomplex (20. Oktober 2010)

Benzka schrieb:


> Lol auf 2 Amerikanischen Servern hat man schon direkt ne Wartezeit von c.a. 1 Stunde um drauf zu kommen wie krank



Hehe .. weil alle nur mal gucken / klicken (oder einfach nicht mehr warte) wollen. Wie du. ;P


----------



## Sagmentus (20. Oktober 2010)

*841 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 202 Mitglieder, 639 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*


----------



## bruderelfe (20. Oktober 2010)

Es geht los,
Die ersten server fahren grade wieder hoch!!


----------



## Sagmentus (20. Oktober 2010)

*841 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 202 Mitglieder, 639 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. Oktober 2010)

inkomplex schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du musst hier nicht mitlesen, wenns dich nur nervt.



man sollte Ironie schon Erkennen Können ...


----------



## Gloir (20. Oktober 2010)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Also bei mir sind alle Realms Online bis auf die deutschen.



jo das macht Blizz extra, weil die deutschsprachigen Spieler die grössten Flamer von allen sind.

g Gloir


----------



## Ciliu (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaub' irgendwann 2007 war das.
Da hieß es verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten bla bla, und die Server waren ab 10 schon wieder Online.
Nur jeder der sich eingeloggt hatte, bekam früher oder später einen DC nach dem anderen.
Aber sie waren früher On!


----------



## Lúmea (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich warte lieber mal ein wenig länger und hoffe das sie dann die Ganzen Bugs endlich beheben! Dafür wart ich lieber etwas länger und hab dann keine Probs mehr ingame.


----------



## Zydoom (20. Oktober 2010)

Vertreibt euch die Zeit: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etAXR7ucySE


Einbetten funzt nich :<


----------



## dedennis (20. Oktober 2010)

oh gott die server sind online! jetzt sind auf buffed gleich alle wieder offline ;-)


----------



## Cruzia (20. Oktober 2010)

wenn du/ ihr euch net dafür interessiert warum lest ihr dann den thread...
ihr seit doch die grössten pienser wenn ihr sagt ihr würdet net piensen aber über andere pienst

als nimm dir ein taschentuch, ein kuscheltier verkriech dich unter deiner decke und piens daweiter

*kleenex box...kuscheltier und decke hinstell*


----------



## Solaki (20. Oktober 2010)

Einige Realms sind jetzt wieder off und verschlossen o.o

Und deutsche immernoch nicht...


----------



## dedennis (20. Oktober 2010)

oh gott die server sind online! jetzt sind auf buffed gleich alle wieder offline ;-)


----------



## Benzka (20. Oktober 2010)

Ja das kann auch sein xD, nur irgendwie gehen die Server grad wieder off O.o


----------



## Cruzia (20. Oktober 2010)

wenn du/ ihr euch net dafür interessiert warum lest ihr dann den thread...
ihr seit doch die grössten pienser wenn ihr sagt ihr würdet net piensen aber über andere pienst

als nimm dir ein taschentuch, ein kuscheltier verkriech dich unter deiner decke und piens daweiter

*kleenex box...kuscheltier und decke hinstell*
sorry ber das musste sein


----------



## Tøtem (20. Oktober 2010)

im mom sind alle server wieder off


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2010)

Die Blöden Briten konnten garnet lesen das i aus 'Good old Germany' komme da war der Server wieder runter


----------



## Egnaro (20. Oktober 2010)

jaaa ich weiß was ich mach bis die server on sind
Fleisch in geile Knoblaubmarinade einlegen dann gibts heute abend noch was fettes zu futtern ^^


----------



## Thuum (20. Oktober 2010)

995 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
238 Mitglieder, 757 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder
95% davon sind erst nach 11 Uhr gekommen.


----------



## Kæran (20. Oktober 2010)

Hoffentlich kommen mit Cata neue Soundfiles. Ich kann Call To Arms im Loginscreen nicht mehr hören.


----------



## Benzka (20. Oktober 2010)

Egal dann beiß ich halt nochmal in mein Brötchen xD


----------



## MaxPayne22 (20. Oktober 2010)

Was ist denn bitte "Piensen"? o.O


----------



## Anonymus299 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich würd mal sagen weil sich jeder anstat auf seinen Server zu warten auf die anderen einloggen musste/sich in die Warteschlange einreihen musste.


----------



## dedennis (20. Oktober 2010)

wie lol is das dann???
wollte eben auf server verbinde 1 min. online dann verbindung unterbrochen! naja dauerts wohl länger und hoffentlich bugt dann der kopflose reiter nimmer^^


----------



## Egnaro (20. Oktober 2010)

jaaa ich weiß was ich mach bis die server on sind
Fleisch in geile Knoblaubmarinade einlegen dann gibts heute abend noch was fettes zu futtern ^^


----------



## Bux20 (20. Oktober 2010)

Naja also ich erhoffe mir dass, die ganzen bugs behoben werden, von mir aus kanns länger dauern habe damit kein problem


----------



## Felix^^ (20. Oktober 2010)

wann kommen die deutschen server?? Anetheron ftw!


----------



## Anonymus299 (20. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JFowXumuh20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Awesome Sword is Awesome


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2010)

*mit Katze schmus*
Wer ist ne' weiche Katze? Jahaaa du bist ne' weiche Katze!


----------



## Sagmentus (20. Oktober 2010)

Langsam is hier der Forenserver überlastet... xD

Edit: Jeah 1k Besucher geknackt^^


----------



## Felix^^ (20. Oktober 2010)

jetz sind alle server weg ...


----------



## moehrewinger (20. Oktober 2010)

lachlachlach.  Jetzt geht sogar schon das Forum in die Knie


----------



## hamerpala (20. Oktober 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
*1006 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
246 Mitglieder, 760 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*
[/font]


----------



## Hasse (20. Oktober 2010)

klausihorstus schrieb:


> So jetzt sind sie mir sicher xD



GZ^^


----------



## Belfurion (20. Oktober 2010)

So hab mir ein Schurken auf


----------



## Lúmea (20. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *mit Katze schmus*
> Wer ist ne' weiche Katze? Jahaaa du bist ne' weiche Katze!



XD hier was für Dich und deine Katze 

Mein Link


----------



## Totemkrieger (20. Oktober 2010)

Benzka schrieb:


> Egal dann beiß ich halt nochmal in mein Brötchen xD




Urlaub is toll.Ausschlafen,in Ruhe frühstücken


----------



## Solaki (20. Oktober 2010)

Lol nurnoch zwei englische Realms on und die sind Verschloßen


----------



## alectronic (20. Oktober 2010)

2  server online aber verschlossen!


----------



## Pylonz (20. Oktober 2010)

lol bei diesem rusischen server der schon online ist ,ist das startgebiet so überfüllt mit spammenden level 1 chars die auf ihren server warten^^ schaut vorbei


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2010)

*1028 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 239 Mitglieder, 789 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*
Jeeeha


----------



## Lúmea (20. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *mit Katze schmus*
> Wer ist ne' weiche Katze? Jahaaa du bist ne' weiche Katze!



XD hier was für Dich und deine Katze 

Mein Link


----------



## Oo-RELATIV-oO (20. Oktober 2010)

Sagmentus schrieb:


> Langsam is hier der Forenserver überlastet... xD
> 
> Edit: Jeah 1k Besucher geknackt^^




Naja nix neues wen die wow server net laufen


----------



## Schnatti (20. Oktober 2010)

*mit dem Häschen schmuss*
wer ist weicher als jede Katze..ja du bist weicher als jede Katze *wuschelknuff*


----------



## Sagmentus (20. Oktober 2010)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> jetz sind alle server weg ...



Nein Boulderfirst is laut Website noch on


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Oktober 2010)

macht das forum DOWN XD


----------



## TheEwanie (20. Oktober 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
*976 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
239 Mitglieder, 737 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*

awon,
Lúmea,
indestructible,
Kæran,
caddy1967,
Xalamir34,
moonie2008,
Feindflieger,
Dema,
Skelt0504,
Poseidoom,
Lovsky,
kebstrr,
Sagmentus,
Dispair,
Janniksmama,
Fraufred,
TrenteR,
ShadeOfDarkness,
Felix^^,
ink0gnito,
Garmet,
Healbäumchen,
woolfrace,
Ellesmere,
Ajune,
Darkwell,
Solaki,
peng113,
Hexorio,
Thuum,
Sweetsheep,
hamerpala,
Zaid,
Venatrix.Yu,
Timesplitter,
seanbuddha,
Schattenerz,
Alyze,
unbrot,
Lonesmage,
Anonymus299,
Chandra12,
astrozombie,
Narz,
Moltor,
Oo-RELATIV-oO,
MartinKings,
Tøtem,
Camassia,
VAmp04,
midiru,
Lord Aresius,
Flyme,
alectronic,
ThoroNethersturm,
rigo_ntk,
Missionator,
Echse/LS,
snoodels,
ColonelK,
loona240678,
Cyringsoul,
Nightdruide,
pixeljedi,
Zydoom,
Yokoono12,
Bux20,
MatzeOF,
Alamor,
shyra19,
Darkjoker,
Egnaro,
Solidar,
Tigres die Vergelterin,
Denjay,
Totemkrieger,
Todesknight,
suchtihh,
Harddes,
dedennis,
Bigdad,
Karalina,
Telias84,
Dynamitepro,
Sazuke1986,
Drachin,
Phobo -,
shania vamp,
iceteaboss,
Schuby001,
Kalaida,
edgeworth,
xChriskx,
Magexe,
Torock2205,
BlackRobe,
Ollarek,
MaxPayne22,
Benzka,
mattenowie,
Parallax81,
Fischi_86,
Sentro,
Plitzkrieg,
PRETOIAN,
desperato,
Miarende,
gargoylis,
blueturtle,
Sharwen,
Vonny,
Solostraran,
Loomie,
Re4liTy,
Morcan,
Festergut,
praktix,
Kryane,
Corescant,
flandaan,
pateisi,
Oegi,
eulesch,
Gidohra,
Lunammar,
Berle,
alburak,
homann5,
Lyriella,
Cyrus_the_Virus,
Doggerbajoc,
Actispeedy,
AlphaChris,
BladeDragonGX,
Schnatti,
Ancalime,
Zoraxa,
meîsterjägerwow,
Ladrion,
eiGthBall,
Ivensis,
Lilicia,
Paxter,
Nocard,
Gadreel,
Elfenkrieger,
Matscher666,
niaselegris,
Aniversy,
evilsweety,
Thanner,
varestraz,
Raitachi,
forteanine,
Sarog,
Mangole,
Japsis,
ImbaHealPala,
Demontra,
chriZz84,
loumina,
Gryphos,
Ciliu,
Deathroge,
Irmeli,
cletus spuckler,
Lily,
Rizzak,
clone1,
Kenaga,
Gloir,
Ugdil,
bruderelfe,
Nydwyn,
Aganihm,
painschkes,
Snolyn,
hax,
Janisch,
*Indi*,
Tinkerballa,
Starlightdiviner,
Himmeltau,
Lagerfeld,
Thonar²,
mcreflex,
tal_shar,
Lazia,
inkomplex,
Grawl1993,
Ðunhammer,
Kaelte,
Kenny(-),
lione,
Burger666,
Hasse,
Sephimour,
Bämm..,
Ariatne,
Týron,
Meatwookie,
Albano,
rbz,
ViperXXL,
Nachtstrom,
Buttahbrot,
tmtactic,
Skald,
Darro,
sweet_yuna,
Hankk,
Shaxul,
Joker983,
Lordshell,
lucky82,
Djago,
Salakan,
Hirnhalter-TheOneAndOnly,
Madmortemer,
EmAcht,
jobsi,
.Blôôdy.,
Dragó82,
Grimbär,
Driveman,
MarlyundMarly,
karull,
Eloquia,
~Angel~,
Sykesilein,
Quetan,
Tula,
silbinator,
Zaxxor,
KellerK1nd,
Jaffar Cake,
Krishi,
slashman Performance mode is angesagt würd ich sagen!     11111Elf42









[/font]


----------



## Pylonz (20. Oktober 2010)

lol bei diesem rusischen server der schon online ist ,ist das startgebiet so überfüllt mit spammenden level 1 chars die auf ihren server warten^^ schaut vorbei


----------



## dedennis (20. Oktober 2010)

oh wie schön jetzt steht ne nachricht in französisch beim einlogen^^


----------



## Anonymus299 (20. Oktober 2010)

Hab grad nach 5 Tagen die Bestätigung für den kauf des virtual Ticket für die blizzcon erhalten.....sheiß langsame Einzugsermächtigung


----------



## Ciliu (20. Oktober 2010)

Also jetzt spinnt es total. Jetzt werd ich schon automatisch in die Warteschlange von nem Franz. Server namens Boulderfist gesteckt


----------



## Harddes (20. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

kann mir jmd diesen franz text übersetzten der unten den wartungsarbeiten steht???


----------



## Harddes (20. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

kann mir jmd diesen franz text übersetzten der unten den wartungsarbeiten steht???


----------



## Bux20 (20. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt kommt sicher "Die wartungsarbeiten werden bis 16h verlängert" ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2010)

Lúmea schrieb:


> XD hier was für Dich und deine Katze
> 
> Mein Link



Ich liebe Simons Cat  Das mit dem Gartenzwerg is hamma
Aber mit dem 'ich will rein' kenn ich. Die Kratzen wie wild, du machst das Fenster auf und die bleiben da nur stehen. Katzen


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Oktober 2010)

Pylonz schrieb:


> lol bei diesem rusischen server der schon online ist ,ist das startgebiet so überfüllt mit spammenden level 1 chars die auf ihren server warten^^ schaut vorbei



lol komm garnemmer auf die russischen ^^ sin nur die 2 englischen und die sin verschlosen XD


----------



## Harddes (20. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

kann mir jmd diesen franz text übersetzten der unten den wartungsarbeiten steht???



hat sich erledigt^^


----------



## TheEwanie (20. Oktober 2010)

Verlängert <.<


----------



## Schnatti (20. Oktober 2010)

Pylonz schrieb:


> lol bei diesem rusischen server der schon online ist ,ist das startgebiet so überfüllt mit spammenden level 1 chars die auf ihren server warten^^ schaut vorbei



ja genau sorgt dafür das die Server die schon gehen down gehen, damits noch länger dauert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (20. Oktober 2010)

Das soll dich beschäftigen bis die Server on sind!


----------



## dedennis (20. Oktober 2010)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Also jetzt spinnt es total. Jetzt werd ich schon automatisch in die Warteschlange von nem Franz. Server namens Boulderfist gesteckt



das is ein englischer und kein franz


----------



## Benzka (20. Oktober 2010)

*  Ist heute Mittwoch und dein buffed-Forum laggt?*


----------



## Cyringsoul (20. Oktober 2010)

Die Wartungsarbeiten wurden auf allen Realms verlängert. Wir möchten uns für die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen und bitten um euer Verständnis, während wir an einer Lösung dieser Probleme arbeiten.


Klar.. hier einmal ne Tüte Verständnis !


----------



## TheEwanie (20. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt spielen wir alle brav Beta und verschwinden aus diesem Thread.


----------



## Kæran (20. Oktober 2010)

Das is ein geheimes Pre Event.
Alle Europäer werden gezwungen sich einen Server zu teilen.
Das sorgt für Untergangsstimmung.


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (20. Oktober 2010)

Typisch Mittwoch Wartungsarbeiten waren bis 11.00 angesetzt jetzt sidn sie länger^^

 Neben Boulderfist, ist auch noch irgend ein Server mit N on die sind beide voll ausgelastet.... Kein wunder wie ihr sagte macht sich da jetzt jeder einen Char...


----------



## alectronic (20. Oktober 2010)

KRANKE SCHEISSE ALTA 
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/fs2d-b-jpg.html  [/font]


----------



## Kryane (20. Oktober 2010)

Übrigens steht schon beim Loginbildschirm:

"Die Wartungsarbeiten wurden auf allen Realms verlängert..."

^^ hehe tjo mal schaun wie lang


----------



## Benzka (20. Oktober 2010)

*  Ist heute Mittwoch und das buffed-Forum laggt? 
*


----------



## Lúmea (20. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich liebe Simons Cat  Das mit dem Gartenzwerg is hamma
> Aber mit dem 'ich will rein' kenn ich. Die Kratzen wie wild, du machst das Fenster auf und die bleiben da nur stehen. Katzen




Ja das kenn ich auch nur zu gut Ich find die episode mit dem Schnee und dem Vogel auch zu geil XD das errinnert mich an meine wenn die draussen schnee sieht. *weglach*


----------



## Bux20 (20. Oktober 2010)

Hm wieso loggt man sich auf nen russischen server ein?
Nur um eingeloggt zu sein o_=


----------



## Slaan (20. Oktober 2010)

Ok,dann kann ich ja doch noch WC3 weiterzocken (mal wieder)


----------



## Anonymus299 (20. Oktober 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Verlängert <.<



Jup


----------



## Lúmea (20. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich liebe Simons Cat  Das mit dem Gartenzwerg is hamma
> Aber mit dem 'ich will rein' kenn ich. Die Kratzen wie wild, du machst das Fenster auf und die bleiben da nur stehen. Katzen




Ja das kenn ich auch nur zu gut Ich find die episode mit dem Schnee und dem Vogel auch zu geil XD das errinnert mich an meine wenn die draussen schnee sieht. *weglach*


----------



## flandaan (20. Oktober 2010)

[...]die Wartungsarbeiten wurden auf allen Realms verlängert [...]


----------



## Kenaga (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube eher das ist der Benchmarktest für die Loginserver in Sachen Warteschleifen abarbeiten^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

So, dann spammen wir mal alle wieder Blizzard voll, dass wir 13€ im Monat bezahlen und dafür auch was verlangen. Wer fängt an ?


----------



## TheEwanie (20. Oktober 2010)

BLIZZ!ICH WEIß WO DEIN HAUS WOHNT!
 Blizz, &#1103; &#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1102;, &#1075;&#1076;&#1077; &#1074;&#1072;&#1096; &#1078;&#1080;&#1079;&#1085;&#1080; &#1076;&#1086;&#1084;&#1072;!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (20. Oktober 2010)

hehe huhu haha

naja da werden wohl paar Hotfixes aufgespielt (Dämonenbug) 

oder die versuchen das Prevent zum Laufen zu bringen 

aber mal ne Riesenkanne Kaffee reinstellen


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2010)

Lúmea schrieb:


> Ja das kenn ich auch nur zu gut Ich find die episode mit dem Schnee und dem Vogel auch zu geil XD das errinnert mich an meine wenn die draussen schnee sieht. *weglach*



Katzen sind herrlich. 
Meine 'galloppiert' regelrecht immer über den Rasen. Und wenn schnee ist, guckt sie erstmal: Was ist das? Schnee! Kalt! Und rennt ins Haus wenn sie den Schnee berührt hat


----------



## Pylonz (20. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



join us


----------



## dedennis (20. Oktober 2010)

Benzka schrieb:


> * Ist heute Mittwoch und das buffed-Forum laggt?
> *



ja klar lagts forum bufed is ja von blizzard damit sie uns ausspionieren was wir machen wen wir kein wow spielen können


----------



## Oo-RELATIV-oO (20. Oktober 2010)

Die Wartungsarbeiten wurden auf allen Realms verlängert. Wir möchten uns für die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen und bitten um euer Verständnis, während wir an der Lösung dieser Probleme arbeiten. NEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNN tut uns das net an wir nüchtern schon aus und müssen dieses sch... Game mit der Hammer Grafik aber der grotenschlechte Story zocken! (Real Live) xD


----------



## chriZz84 (20. Oktober 2010)

Keine Ahnung, wie es sein kann das Blizz sich solche Fehler immer und immer wieder erlaubt. Würden andere Unternehmen ihre Kunden dauernd vertrösten, wäre irgendwann Schicht im Schacht.
Das zeugt nur davon, wie arrogant dieser Saftladen geworden ist. Sonst hätten die schon längst erkannt, dass sie entweder die falschen Mitarbeiter mit den Wartungsarbeiten beauftragt haben oder es einfach zu wenige sind.
Es gibt schließlich für alles eine Lösung, nur muss man das Problem auch lösen wollen.


----------



## TheEwanie (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich logg jetz ein.


----------



## Zhiala (20. Oktober 2010)

da hat man mal Wochenende und dann sowas -.- (ja, ich hab alle 6 Tage WE, gerne auch schonmal am Mittwoch^^) 

Um es mit den Worten von Röhrich zu sagen "Eckhaaaart ich glaub die Russen sind da!!" in diesem Sinne werd ich mal da schauen


----------



## TheEwanie (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin drauf!Ich bin eingeloggt!


----------



## Sengor (20. Oktober 2010)

im moment flüchten alle auf die englischen realms xDD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anonymus299 (20. Oktober 2010)

Viele Deutsche Server wieder on....Alleria leider nich -.-


----------



## cazimir (20. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe keine Lust mehr F5 zu drücken

http://wowrealmwatch.co.de/


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2010)

Aman'Thul is oben juhu!


----------



## dedennis (20. Oktober 2010)

*Aman'Thul is online *


----------



## Schnatti (20. Oktober 2010)

Die ersten deutschen Server sind on
an die Waffeln..öh Waffen


----------



## Anonymus299 (20. Oktober 2010)

cazimir schrieb:


> Also ich habe keine Lust mehr F5 zu drücken
> 
> http://wowrealmwatch.co.de/



dann tus nicht


----------



## Thuum (20. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hogger Raid!


----------



## dedennis (20. Oktober 2010)

*Aman'Thul is online und es gibt nen patch*


----------



## Bux20 (20. Oktober 2010)

Hm einige deutsche sind on, ABER NICHT MALORNE !! Na es bewegt sich was gleich ist das problem gelöst


----------



## Egnaro (20. Oktober 2010)

also wo gehn wir twinken?


----------



## Torock2205 (20. Oktober 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Viele Deutsche Server wieder on....Alleria leider nich -.-



Sind wir Allerianer das denn nicht gewohnt? 

Naja, hoffe einfach die haben einige Bugs endlich behoben.


----------



## cazimir (20. Oktober 2010)

muss ich ja nicht mehr  bei mir rattern grad meine realms durch


----------



## Anonymus299 (20. Oktober 2010)

dedennis schrieb:


> *Aman'Thul is online und es gibt nen patch*



Welchen denn?


----------



## clone1 (20. Oktober 2010)

20 realms online...GILNEAS NICHT


----------



## Gryphos (20. Oktober 2010)

ich finds lustig: immer, wenn die Server länger down sind werden Server so zugespammt mit Lv1 Chars, dass man denken könnte WoW wurde eben erst released XDDDD


----------



## Benzka (20. Oktober 2010)

So wünsche allen hier viel spaß


----------



## Anonymus299 (20. Oktober 2010)

Neue ladung Deutsche Server on!


----------



## Speedey (20. Oktober 2010)

Madmortem is on! Juhuu!


----------



## Hirnhalter-TheOneAndOnly (20. Oktober 2010)

alleria > alle!


----------



## Arino (20. Oktober 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> dann tus nicht


muss man doch auch garned?! =)


[size="+1"] Watching: DE - Shattrath

Status: Offline

[/size] *will play a loud sound when realm goes online*

 ( Last update: 2010-10-20 11:46:30 )

(next refresh in 5 seconds) <<<


----------



## improwars (20. Oktober 2010)

Wooooooo bleibt Baelgun


----------



## Anonymus299 (20. Oktober 2010)

Hirnhalter-TheOneAndOnly schrieb:


> alleria > alle!



ALLERIA RULEZ!


----------



## Gryphos (20. Oktober 2010)

Wartungsarbeiten auf allen servern wurde verlängert


----------



## Torock2205 (20. Oktober 2010)

Mal auf nen anderen Char geloggt. Keine Leute die vor dem "Weltuntergang" oder so warnen. Also wohl kein neues Pre Event gestartet, schade eigentlich.... warte schon drauf


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

improwars schrieb:


> Wooooooo bleibt Baelgun



Frag ich mich auch.


----------



## Bötsch (20. Oktober 2010)

also die server gehen nach un nach on aber ich hänge im ladebildschirm fest^^

schönen mittwoch noch...


----------



## Torock2205 (20. Oktober 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> ALLERIA RULEZ!



/sign ^^


----------



## Hirnhalter-TheOneAndOnly (20. Oktober 2010)

kackt bei euch auch dauernd die verbindung ab?


----------



## TheEwanie (20. Oktober 2010)

Seid wann sind denn Goblins und Worgen in der Charakterauswahlliste?


----------



## Lashi (20. Oktober 2010)

Wooo bleibt Onyxia? *an der Tischkante nagt*

@awon Seit 4.0.1 =)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Seid wann sind denn Goblins und Worgen in der Charakterauswahlliste?



Seit 4.0.1


----------



## Anonymus299 (20. Oktober 2010)

Hirnhalter-TheOneAndOnly schrieb:


> kackt bei euch auch dauernd die verbindung ab?



Nö


----------



## Bötsch (20. Oktober 2010)

Hirnhalter-TheOneAndOnly schrieb:


> kackt bei euch auch dauernd die verbindung ab?




ja aber des kennt man ja zum mittwoch oder und ich mag die meldung char nicht gefunden^^


----------



## Meatwookie (20. Oktober 2010)

Bei Frostwolf steht 'Neue Spieler'.

nett


----------



## dedennis (20. Oktober 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Welchen denn?



gibt nur einen


----------



## Tinkerballa (20. Oktober 2010)

server wieder oben - suchtis wieder glücklich!

vergessen der groll, den sie eben noch hegten, frohlocken sie jetzt wieder ihrer liebsten tätigkeit: DADDELN!!

geht mir übrigens auch so


----------



## Harddes (20. Oktober 2010)

so warthbringer ist on, wir sehen uns nächste woche viel spaß euch noch


----------



## Solaki (20. Oktober 2010)

Mein Realm ist on aber wenn ich mich einloggen willw erde icha usgeloggt :O


----------



## Gryphos (20. Oktober 2010)

seit dem letzten hotfix


----------



## Egnaro (20. Oktober 2010)

Nera'thor läuft


----------



## improwars (20. Oktober 2010)

Hirnhalter-TheOneAndOnly schrieb:


> kackt bei euch auch dauernd die verbindung ab?



Logt ja auch gerade wieder alles gleichzeitig ein 

Baelgun... wo bleibst du


----------



## Pylonz (20. Oktober 2010)

kann auch nicht einloggen werd als rausgekickt


----------



## icepeach (20. Oktober 2010)

chriZz84 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wie es sein kann das Blizz sich solche Fehler immer und immer wieder erlaubt. Würden andere Unternehmen ihre Kunden dauernd vertrösten, wäre irgendwann Schicht im Schacht.
> Das zeugt nur davon, wie arrogant dieser Saftladen geworden ist. Sonst hätten die schon längst erkannt, dass sie entweder die falschen Mitarbeiter mit den Wartungsarbeiten beauftragt haben oder es einfach zu wenige sind.
> Es gibt schließlich für alles eine Lösung, nur muss man das Problem auch lösen wollen.



Ohman...
Dann dauerts halt mal länger.
Ich hätte besseres zu tun als hier rumzumaulen^^

Transporter 3 gucken zb xD


----------



## Nostic (20. Oktober 2010)

jepp das gleiche auf thrall sobald ich mich fürn reiter angemeldet habe bekomme ich nen Dc im ladebalken


----------



## Gryphos (20. Oktober 2010)

ich mach mir ma n Brot 

will noch wer eins?

Edit gratuliert mir zum 300. Beitrag <3


----------



## moonstar80 (20. Oktober 2010)

Nu joar todeswache liegt auch noch im schlaf   aber man is es doch auch net anderst gewöhnt selten das an einem mittwoch die arbeiten mal so lange dauern wie sie angesetzt wurden


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

Hirnhalter-TheOneAndOnly schrieb:


> kackt bei euch auch dauernd die verbindung ab?



Jup. Einloggen-Charakterauswahl-Disconnect


----------



## dedennis (20. Oktober 2010)

wie wärs wen ihr erst den patch laden lässt dann einlogt? dann fliegt ihr auch nimmer


----------



## Gängschta1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Die Todeskrallen sind immer noch down *schnüff*


----------



## icepeach (20. Oktober 2010)

Gryphos schrieb:


> ich mach mir ma n Brot
> 
> will noch wer eins?
> 
> Edit gratuliert mir zum 300. Beitrag <3



Hier ich, mit Käse bitte xD


----------



## improwars (20. Oktober 2010)

Gryphos schrieb:


> ich mach mir ma n Brot
> 
> will noch wer eins?
> 
> Edit gratuliert mir zum 300. Beitrag <3



Jop, bitte mit dick Nutella 

Gz zum 300sten


----------



## Nostic (20. Oktober 2010)

Gz an Blizz das die ihre spieler immer wieder so geil hin trösten rofl...


----------



## Solaki (20. Oktober 2010)

Gryphos schrieb:


> ich mach mir ma n Brot
> 
> will noch wer eins?
> 
> Edit gratuliert mir zum 300. Beitrag <3






GZ + ich will eins mit Nutella


----------



## icepeach (20. Oktober 2010)

icepeach schrieb:


> Hier ich, mit Käse bitte xD



Edith. Gratulation zum 300ten beitrag^^


----------



## dedennis (20. Oktober 2010)

moonstar80 schrieb:


> Nu joar todeswache liegt auch noch im schlaf   aber man is es doch auch net anderst gewöhnt selten das an einem mittwoch die arbeiten mal so lange dauern wie sie angesetzt wurden



das hat todeswache auch verdient! wundert mich das dort überhaupt noch einer spielt! spielen dort ja nur puff in sw


----------



## Harddes (20. Oktober 2010)

was fürn patch??? 
hab kein anzeige für nen patch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

improwars schrieb:


> Logt ja auch gerade wieder alles gleichzeitig ein
> 
> Baelgun... wo bleibst du



Baelgun kommt doch eh fast immer als letztes, aber daran hab ich mich gewöhnt ^^


----------



## dedennis (20. Oktober 2010)

Harddes schrieb:


> was fürn patch???
> hab kein anzeige für nen patch



doch im launcher wird ein 50 mb patch geladen


----------



## Speedey (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich werd dauernd rausgeworfen...UND DAS NERVT


----------



## TheEwanie (20. Oktober 2010)

Gogo Aldor!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. Oktober 2010)

dedennis schrieb:


> wie wärs wen ihr erst den patch laden lässt dann einlogt? dann fliegt ihr auch nimmer



Lol was Für ein patch ... Es gibt keinen


----------



## Harddes (20. Oktober 2010)

den hab ich seit sonntag schon fertig^^


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (20. Oktober 2010)

na kommt. 

die 3000ste seite in diesem thread packt ihr auch noch *daumen drück*


----------



## Anonymus299 (20. Oktober 2010)

dedennis schrieb:


> wie wärs wen ihr erst den patch laden lässt dann einlogt? dann fliegt ihr auch nimmer



Ich muss keinen Patch laden....kanns sein das du nach 4.0.1 laden musst?


----------



## dedennis (20. Oktober 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Lol was Für ein patch ... Es gibt keinen



omg mach die augen auf


----------



## TheEwanie (20. Oktober 2010)

Schaffen heut noch die paar 26 seiten


----------



## Surfboy1995 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich schreib ma in ein anderen thread /push und bekomm ne verwarnung.. hier schreibt jeder 3. push und der thread bleibt


----------



## Thuum (20. Oktober 2010)

dedennis schrieb:


> doch im launcher wird ein 50 mb patch geladen


Bei mir wird kein Patch geladen.


----------



## Nostic (20. Oktober 2010)

dedennis schrieb:


> doch im launcher wird ein 50 mb patch geladen



wo siehst du ein patch Oo wär mir neu


----------



## Manolar (20. Oktober 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Schaffen heut noch die paar 26 seiten



16...


----------



## dedennis (20. Oktober 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Ich muss keinen Patch laden....kanns sein das du nach 4.0.1 laden musst?



ne sicherlich nicht der patch is 50 mb groß! bekommt man auch fast nicht mit das der lädt ausser man hat ein 56k modem


----------



## Tøtem (20. Oktober 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Schaffen heut noch die paar 26 seiten



16 seiten


----------



## Poseidoom (20. Oktober 2010)

auf Boulderfist ist die Hölle los!


----------



## TheEwanie (20. Oktober 2010)

Manolar schrieb:


> 16...



Ich war nochnie gut in Mathe!


----------



## Torock2205 (20. Oktober 2010)

dedennis schrieb:


> omg mach die augen auf



Es gibt aber keinen Patch xD hab den Launcher als Admin gestartet zum schauen "World of Warcraft ist auf dem neuesten stand".
Kann mich auch einloggen normal.  Also nix Patch


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. Oktober 2010)

dedennis schrieb:


> omg mach die augen auf


wens Keinen patch gibt kann man auch keinen sehn ... Vllt Musstest Du was nach patchen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

dedennis schrieb:


> omg mach die augen auf



Nur bei dir lädt der Patch...


----------



## Totemkrieger (20. Oktober 2010)

dedennis schrieb:


> omg mach die augen auf



es gibt keinen und gut is


----------



## Grongrimm (20. Oktober 2010)

ja schaffen wir!


----------



## Shiru (20. Oktober 2010)

wie hab ich gestern abend noch nem freund geschrieben: Ist es wirklich schon so spät , wer hat an der Uhr gedreht, Soll das heißen, ja ihr Leut´,
mit WoW ist Schluss für heut´. Heute ist nicht alle Tage, WoW kommt Buggy wieder keine Frage!


----------



## improwars (20. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Baelgun kommt doch eh fast immer als letztes, aber daran hab ich mich gewöhnt ^^



Jop unser Realmpool ist fast immer der letzte... ganz nach dem Motto - Das beste kommt zum Schluss


----------



## Nikoxus (20. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir gibts auch keinen Patch :O
ne frage:
Hängt sich euer WoW auch manchmal bzw fast immer beim Reiter auf?


----------



## Harddes (20. Oktober 2010)

da geht nochmer^^ los 3000 bekommen wir voll


----------



## Grushdak (20. Oktober 2010)

Moin ...

Ach wie nett, da ist man noch krankgeschrieben, hat demnach noch mehr Zeit ...
und dann steht da "Wartungsarbeiten wurden verlängert ..." -
und ich lande auf nem anderen Realm bei dem Charerstellungsmenue. 

ps. 
3000? ich sehe da oben nur 1493 als Registrierter.
Frage mich sowieso schon länger, warum man als Gast hier im Portal mehr lesen kann als ein Registrierter. oo


----------



## Magexe (20. Oktober 2010)

es gibt einen mini patch ...Launcher uff machen bissi warten und er lädt "wichtige sachen" runter...is nurn kleiner hotfix schmarn


----------



## Manolar (20. Oktober 2010)

Poseidoom schrieb:


> auf Boulderfist ist die Hölle los!



ja die beleidigen mich alle mit "ta mere!" *heul*


----------



## Nostic (20. Oktober 2010)

dedennis schrieb:


> ne sicherlich nicht der patch is 50 mb groß! bekommt man auch fast nicht mit das der lädt ausser man hat ein 56k modem



also was du nimmst will ich auch haben das du nen 50mb patch siehst ! Oo


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Harddes schrieb:


> da geht nochmer^^ los 3000 bekommen wir voll



Aber die 1000 Besucher bekommen wir nicht hin.


----------



## Surfboy1995 (20. Oktober 2010)

dedennis schrieb:


> omg mach die augen auf



ich weis nicht was du hast bei mir ladet kein patch, es werden bei mir nurnoch krittische updates "durchgeführt"


----------



## soh0 (20. Oktober 2010)

also mein Launcher sagt das WoW auf dem neusten Stand währe ....nix is mit 50mb patch


----------



## Anonymus299 (20. Oktober 2010)

improwars schrieb:


> Jop unser Realmpool ist fast immer der letzte... ganz nach dem Motto - Das beste kommt zum Schluss



Welcher Pool? zufälligerweise Cyclone?


----------



## Gängschta1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Das manche keinen
 patch downloaden müssen liegt vllt daran dass die den Background downloader aktiviert haben
ich seh übrigens auch keinen download


----------



## Manolar (20. Oktober 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Aber die 1000 Besucher bekommen wir nicht hin.



die hatten wir schon vor einigen minuten! 11XX Leute


----------



## Gryphos (20. Oktober 2010)

re 

*die gewünschten Brote verteil*


----------



## improwars (20. Oktober 2010)

Nikoxus schrieb:


> Bei mir gibts auch keinen Patch :O
> ne frage:
> Hängt sich euer WoW auch manchmal bzw fast immer beim Reiter auf?



Jop schrecklich buggy die Geschichte


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Surfboy1995 schrieb:


> ich weis nicht was du hast bei mir ladet kein patch, es werden bei mir nurnoch krittische updates "durchgeführt"



Du meinst wohl Nicht-Kritische Updates.


----------



## Solaki (20. Oktober 2010)

Gryphos schrieb:


> re
> 
> *die gewünschten Brote verteil*



Hmm Lecker!


----------



## Magexe (20. Oktober 2010)

ich finds klasse, ich seh mein char bin im Ladescreen und nach 5mins: Character not found 

Hach ich liebe mitwoch


----------



## Ordum (20. Oktober 2010)

Wir bei euch auch immer die Verbindung zum Server unterbrochen?


----------



## Gartarus (20. Oktober 2010)

Du kämpfst wie eine Kuh!


----------



## Solaki (20. Oktober 2010)

Gryphos schrieb:


> re
> 
> *die gewünschten Brote verteil*



Hmm Lecker!


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Manolar schrieb:


> die hatten wir schon vor einigen minuten! 11XX Leute



Ich war gute anderthalb Stunden nicht da, also möge man mir das verzeihen, dass ich das nicht mitbekommen habe.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Oktober 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> ALLERIA RULEZ!



ALLERIA FTW XD


----------



## icepeach (20. Oktober 2010)

Gryphos schrieb:


> *die gewünschten Brote verteil*



Dankeschön <3


----------



## Anonymus299 (20. Oktober 2010)

Wieder neue on....wieder nicht Alleria


----------



## Kenaga (20. Oktober 2010)

Muhaha,
"Charakter nicht gefunden", das liest man gern :-/


----------



## Harddes (20. Oktober 2010)

wir vergeben dir


----------



## improwars (20. Oktober 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Welcher Pool? zufälligerweise Cyclone?



Jop


----------



## Anonymus299 (20. Oktober 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> ALLERIA FTW XD



Hmmmm..Tigres den Namen kenn ich doch iwoher....kennste nen Käsetoast?


----------



## Grushdak (20. Oktober 2010)

Bei der Geschwindigkeit, wie hier geschrieben wird, lohnt sich echt das AddOn Reload Every.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Oktober 2010)

moha alleria is noch net on *kotz* muss ich dann halt ma nach Zuluhed


----------



## dedennis (20. Oktober 2010)

SCHAU HIER!!! so wen ihr blind seid bin an laptop da launcher aufgemacht und screnn gemacht!!!!


----------



## Magexe (20. Oktober 2010)

Pass uff jetzt kommt:

Sry Spieler aber es gab einen Reroll auf letzte Woche....bitte habt verständnis, ihr bekommt auch nen freimonat ^^


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Oktober 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Hmmmm..Tigres den Namen kenn ich doch iwoher....kennste nen Käsetoast?



was heißt kenne aber gelesen schon XD


----------



## moonstar80 (20. Oktober 2010)

dedennis schrieb:


> das hat todeswache auch verdient! wundert mich das dort überhaupt noch einer spielt! spielen dort ja nur puff in sw




Sw seh ich nur wenn wir den Cheffe da weg hauen gehen


----------



## Solaki (20. Oktober 2010)

Hmm:

Einloggen -> Character auswählen -> WotLK Ladefenster ..100% -> Logout -.-


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> Pass uff jetzt kommt:
> 
> Sry Spieler aber es gab einen Reroll auf letzte Woche....bitte habt verständnis, ihr bekommt auch nen freimonat ^^



Freimonat? Träum weiter.


----------



## Anonymus299 (20. Oktober 2010)

dedennis schrieb:


> SCHAU HIER!!! so wen ihr blind seid bin an laptop da launcher aufgemacht und screnn gemacht!!!!



Wie gesagt...bei mir läd nichts..auch wenn ich den Downloader manuell aus dem Ordner starte...nichts 
Etwas seltsam XD


----------



## Magexe (20. Oktober 2010)

Solaki schrieb:


> Hmm:
> 
> Einloggen -> Character auswählen -> WotLK Ladefenster ..100% -> Logout -.-



du meinst eher

100%--> Char nicht gefunden --> Disco ^^


----------



## ImbaHealPala (20. Oktober 2010)

wie wärs wenn blizz die instanzserver auch noch startet....Oo


----------



## dedennis (20. Oktober 2010)

moonstar80 schrieb:


> Sw seh ich nur wenn wir den Cheffe da weg hauen gehen



ah spielst horde das nur auf ally so schlimm


----------



## Thuum (20. Oktober 2010)

dedennis schrieb:


> SCHAU HIER!!! so wen ihr blind seid bin an laptop da launcher aufgemacht und screnn gemacht!!!!



Dann musst du halt einen Patch runterladen. Ich jedenfall muss keinen downloaden.


----------



## Torode (20. Oktober 2010)

Azshara ist schon ein Jahr und drei Tage on, aber ich kann mich nicht einloggen. Pfui!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. Oktober 2010)

Char Nicht Gefunden nanu Is der afk oder was?


----------



## improwars (20. Oktober 2010)

cheer Baelgun on, ich weg 

schönen Tag euch


----------



## Grushdak (20. Oktober 2010)

Der Screen vom Minipatch sagt überhaupt nix aus.
Der Screen ist zwar vom 20. Okt 2010 - nicht aber der Patch.


----------



## Torock2205 (20. Oktober 2010)

dedennis schrieb:


> SCHAU HIER!!! so wen ihr blind seid bin an laptop da launcher aufgemacht und screnn gemacht!!!!



Dat müsste der "Nerf" Patch von letzter Woche sein  heute ist absolut nix


----------



## caddy1967 (20. Oktober 2010)

blizz hat die festplatten mit den daten der chars geschrottet. leider können die daten auch net mehr hergestellt werden. und nu darf jeder wieder mit einem lvl 1 char anfangen.


----------



## Pantheron (20. Oktober 2010)

ja inis sehr läggy, aber auch alles andere wo mehr als 3 spieler aufm haufen stehn o_O


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Thuum schrieb:


> Dann musst du halt einen Patch runterladen. Ich jedenfall muss keinen downloaden.



Schau mal auf die Versionsnummer im Screen und schau in deinem Launcher nach.


----------



## Poseidoom (20. Oktober 2010)

Habs grad riskiert, mich per Dungeonbrowser für den Headless Horseman anzumelden, wurde gekickt, loggte mich ein, wieder gekickt und dann nach erneuertem Einloggen wieder gekickt.
Und jetzt hab ich erstma kein bock mehr.^^


----------



## Magexe (20. Oktober 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Char Nicht Gefunden nanu Is der afk oder was?



der macht grade mittagspause ^^


----------



## Anonymus299 (20. Oktober 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> was heißt kenne aber gelesen schon XD




Bild ich mir das ein oder kommt Alleria immer als letztes on?  (oder als einer der letzten)


----------



## dedennis (20. Oktober 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Dat müsste der "Nerf" Patch von letzter Woche sein  heute ist absolut nix



ich zock jeden tag! also wen der von letzter woche wär hat ich ihn vermutlich letzte woche geladen


----------



## Torock2205 (20. Oktober 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Bild ich mir das ein oder kommt Alleria immer als letztes on?  (oder als einer der letzten)



Die denken sich halt bei uns ists net so schlimm. Wir sind so skilled wir holen die verlorene zeit gegenüber den anderen servern locker auf xD xD


----------



## Anonymus299 (20. Oktober 2010)

ALLERIA IST ON!!!!!111!!!!11


----------



## Hasse (20. Oktober 2010)

Kann es sein, dass wenn der Mittwochs-thread über 

ca.1150 user hat, die Teilnehmerzahl nicht mehr

angezeigt wird? War meine ich letzte Woche auch so! o.O


----------



## matterno (20. Oktober 2010)

ui nice... "Character nicht gefunden"


----------



## moonstar80 (20. Oktober 2010)

dedennis schrieb:


> ah spielst horde das nur auf ally so schlimm




dafür wechseln die jetzt wohl auch alle massenhaft zur Horde,wat tw net wirklich reizvoller macht weil kaum noch allis da


----------



## Dansh (20. Oktober 2010)

Srry Char net gefunden.... Typisch wie immer.... Kein patch aber trotzdem alles im eimer xD Never play after maintenance xD


----------



## Anonymus299 (20. Oktober 2010)

So direktmal in alle Warteschlangen einreihen 
Bin dann mal weg....cucu


----------



## Magexe (20. Oktober 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> ALLERIA IST ON!!!!!111!!!!11



Naja Blackrock ist auch scho seit 30mins on aber man kann sich ned mim char einloggen...kommt immer Char ned gefunden aber die komplette lobby der char auswahl ist da...
Schätze einfach das die World und Ini server buggen ^^


----------



## Windelwilli (20. Oktober 2010)

dedennis schrieb:


> wie wärs wen ihr erst den patch laden lässt dann einlogt? dann fliegt ihr auch nimmer



ein ganz schlauer! Daran liegt's definitiv nicht....


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (20. Oktober 2010)

Poseidoom schrieb:


> Habs grad riskiert, mich per Dungeonbrowser für den Headless Horseman anzumelden, wurde gekickt, loggte mich ein, wieder gekickt und dann nach erneuertem Einloggen wieder gekickt.
> Und jetzt hab ich erstma kein bock mehr.^^



Selbes Problem... ich glaub viel eher der Reiter hat kein Bock mehr aus uns^^ Erst verflucht er den Kürbis und dann sowas.. 

Apropro.. das wird mein retro Screen vor Cata.. der verfluchte Kürbis XD


----------



## Grushdak (20. Oktober 2010)

dedennis schrieb:


> ich zock jeden tag! also wen der von letzter woche wär hat ich ihn vermutlich letzte woche geladen


Die Versionsnummer auf Deinem Screen habe ich aber mindestens schon gestern gehabt.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. Oktober 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> der macht grade mittagspause ^^



Dabei habe ich der sau Gestern neues Pferd gegönnt Tzz  Dann nehm ich ihm das Kopflose reiter Ross eben wieder weg


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Oktober 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Bild ich mir das ein oder kommt Alleria immer als letztes on?  (oder als einer der letzten)



was denkst du denn XD alles was mit A anfängt und mit Lleria aufhört komtm zuletzt on XD
Zuluhed is immer einer der ersten server hab ich den eindruck ^^


----------



## Anonymus299 (20. Oktober 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> Naja Blackrock ist auch scho seit 30mins on aber man kann sich ned mim char einloggen...kommt immer Char ned gefunden aber die komplette lobby der char auswahl ist da...
> Schätze einfach das die World und Ini server buggen ^^



Ich steh grad vorm Kopflosen XD


----------



## Speedey (20. Oktober 2010)

Also,als ich mich diesmal eingeloggt hab,hatt´ich ne Stoppuhr inner Hand...Nach exakt 2,456 sek. wurd ich gekickt


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Oktober 2010)

ALLERIA is ON XD GEIL
also dann ma viel spaß noch ^^ bb ihrs ^^


----------



## ImbaHealPala (20. Oktober 2010)

Poseidoom schrieb:


> Habs grad riskiert, mich per Dungeonbrowser für den Headless Horseman anzumelden, wurde gekickt, loggte mich ein, wieder gekickt und dann nach erneuertem Einloggen wieder gekickt.
> Und jetzt hab ich erstma kein bock mehr.^^



selbe hier ...


----------



## Magexe (20. Oktober 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Dabei habe ich der sau Gestern neues Pferd gegönnt Tzz Dann nehm ich ihm das Kopflose reiter Ross eben wieder weg



angeber...^^
Mein priest will den drecks gaul auch ham...nur mein hunter hat ihn und das aus dem jahr 2007 -.-


----------



## dedennis (20. Oktober 2010)

moonstar80 schrieb:


> dafür wechseln die jetzt wohl auch alle massenhaft zur Horde,wat tw net wirklich reizvoller macht weil kaum noch allis da



war dort 3 jahre und hab den server jetzt ganz gewechselt das is nimmer auszuhalten


----------



## Hasse (20. Oktober 2010)

Na dann mal euch viel Spaß beim zoggen, 
falls es denn in irgend einer Art und Weise funktioniert...


----------



## Kalle1978 (20. Oktober 2010)

Moin


----------



## Floyder (20. Oktober 2010)

Wohl eher nicht... "Character not found"


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Kalle1978 schrieb:


> Moin



Moin!


----------



## BlackRobe (20. Oktober 2010)

Vote 4 Generalstreik !!!

/ironie off


----------



## ollye (20. Oktober 2010)

Also ich werde immer rausgeschmissen weiss schon wer woran es liegt??


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

BlackRobe schrieb:


> Vote 4 Generalstreik !!!
> 
> /ironie off



Wie die Franzosen.


----------



## -cqwerty (20. Oktober 2010)

Azshara ist noch down!?


----------



## Grushdak (20. Oktober 2010)

Oo, gab es einen kleinen Reroll?
Habe gerade im Anmeldescreen nen anderen Wappenrock an, als den, den ich beim gestrigen Aussloggen an hatte ...


----------



## Sidious75 (20. Oktober 2010)

Moin

Kommer bei Madmortem zwar auf die Charliste, logg ich mich dann aber in nen char ein kommt ladebalken und disconnect.


----------



## Magickevin (20. Oktober 2010)

ollye schrieb:


> Also ich werde immer rausgeschmissen weiss schon wer woran es liegt??



Ist wohl der World/Inni server am abschmieren oder nicht on


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. Oktober 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> angeber...^^
> Mein priest will den drecks gaul auch ham...nur mein hunter hat ihn und das aus dem jahr 2007 -.-



gestern son Epic win gehabt Beim Reiter als ich in die ini kam WOW Freez Musste PC neu starten alc ich mich wieder einloggte war die Grp schon aufgelöst und ich hat den beutel mit dem Pferd drinnen :x


----------



## Schokoboy (20. Oktober 2010)

Mh... hat nochjmd das problem das wenn er sich einloggt er zwar seine charakter sieht auch "welt betreten" kann aber dann n disco bekommt?


----------



## Philistyne (20. Oktober 2010)

Warum findet Blizz meine Chars nicht mehr beim einloggen ? Was ist das für ne Scheiße ? In echt ? Seit der neue Patch da ist klappt nichts mehr. Grummel


----------



## Magexe (20. Oktober 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Wie die Franzosen.



das ist kein Streik, das ist der Jährliche Krieg auf Pariser-Vorstadt Straßen ^^ is doch jedes jahr das selbe...die Jugend kann kein WoW Zocken und dann schnappen se sich eben Molotov Cocktails und co. und laufen Richtung Blizzard HQ


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Schokoboy schrieb:


> Mh... hat nochjmd das problem das wenn er sich einloggt er zwar seine charakter sieht auch "welt betreten" kann aber dann n disco bekommt?



Stell dir vor: JA!


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Oktober 2010)

alter -.- will zum eventboss un werd vom server gekickt FUUU


----------



## Geowulf (20. Oktober 2010)

down - on - down - on
mal gucken wies weiter geht ^^


----------



## icepeach (20. Oktober 2010)

Abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## Comp4ny (20. Oktober 2010)

*Leute jetzt reißt euch mal Zusammen.
*
Wartet ne halbe Stunde und gut ist.... ihr macht euch die Probleme nur selber.
Es gibt nicht nur WoW


----------



## Speedey (20. Oktober 2010)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Kommer bei Madmortem zwar auf die Charliste, logg ich mich dann aber in nen char ein kommt ladebalken und disconnect.





Mir gehts genauso,langsam nervts...


----------



## Torode (20. Oktober 2010)

Bin ich der einzige "Azsharianer" hier? Kann mich nämlich immer noch nicht einloggen, während der Rest der Welt es kann.


----------



## matterno (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich mach mir grade sorgen... ich hatte gestern mal Zeit und langeweile und ca. 15 Erfolge gemacht  Will das nicht nochmal den ganzen Tag lang machen


----------



## dedennis (20. Oktober 2010)

so jetzt komm ich auch nimmer rein! am daily hero machen mitten in ini dc und nun kommt man immer rein!


----------



## inxs_tp (20. Oktober 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> *Leute jetzt reißt euch mal Zusammen.
> *
> Wartet ne halbe Stunde und gut ist.... ihr macht euch die Probleme nur selber.
> Es gibt nicht nur WoW



warten doch schon 75 min :-P


----------



## MasterV (20. Oktober 2010)

Verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten ftw 

Das kann also noch dauern


----------



## Kalle1978 (20. Oktober 2010)

Alle server von Aegwynn gehen nicht, Nordend, Classic, Scherbenwelt


----------



## Bloody016 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ist grad Disco(nnect)party?^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. Oktober 2010)

Ihr Habt es Hier Übrigens Mit einem DESTROMATh Allianzler zu Tuen


----------



## Grushdak (20. Oktober 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> gestern son Epic win gehabt Beim Reiter als ich in die ini kam WOW Freez Musste PC neu starten alc ich mich wieder einloggte war die Grp schon aufgelöst und ich hat den beutel mit dem Pferd drinnen :x


Sowas hatte ich gestern auch - allerdings ohne Pferd.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Oktober 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> *Leute jetzt reißt euch mal Zusammen.
> *
> Wartet ne halbe Stunde und gut ist.... ihr macht euch die Probleme nur selber.
> Es gibt nicht nur WoW



wie kannst du das sagen

ES GIBT NUR WOW

XD


----------



## v0lli (20. Oktober 2010)

Und der liebe Anzu will wieder nicht das Mount fallen lassen q.q


----------



## Magexe (20. Oktober 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> *Leute jetzt reißt euch mal Zusammen.
> *
> Wartet ne halbe Stunde und gut ist.... ihr macht euch die Probleme nur selber.
> Es gibt nicht nur WoW



LÜGE


----------



## D@rksun (20. Oktober 2010)

gibt grad ein patch


----------



## mister008 (20. Oktober 2010)

Bei meinen Gul´dan Chars kommt immer "Charakter konnte nicht gefunden werden nach 5 m Ladebildschirm. -.-

Bei Eredar hats bis etz bei einem geklappt obs das immer noch tut weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Uschili (20. Oktober 2010)

also ich bleib im ladebildschirm hängen, und ja alle addons sind aus

ich gehörte bis gestern zu den glücklichen die keine patchprobleme hatte....na mal schaun


----------



## rotti08 (20. Oktober 2010)

steht doch gross breit und bunt ,das die serverarbeiten verlängert wurden.... warum gibt es immer noch leute die das nervt... geht mal an die frische luft oder lest ein buch :-)


----------



## Kalle1978 (20. Oktober 2010)

Tipps gibt es hier ja genug, wenn man reinkommt, keine Instanzen betreten ^^


----------



## Famenio (20. Oktober 2010)

Warum gehen die Server nicht online...ahhhh SUUUUUUUUCHT


----------



## Elbente (20. Oktober 2010)

Respekt. Jede Woche auf ein Neues.


----------



## Grushdak (20. Oktober 2010)

Da WoW nicht so recht will, gehe ich mal zur Freundin -
vielleicht will die ja und hat nicht auch gerade Wartungsarbeiten mit Disconnects.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

rotti08 schrieb:


> steht doch gross breit und bunt ,das die serverarbeiten verlängert wurden.... warum gibt es immer noch leute die das nervt... geht mal an die frische luft oder lest ein buch :-)



Mach mal.


----------



## xTony montana (20. Oktober 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> gestern son Epic win gehabt Beim Reiter als ich in die ini kam WOW Freez Musste PC neu starten alc ich mich wieder einloggte war die Grp schon aufgelöst und ich hat den beutel mit dem Pferd drinnen :x



genau so hab ich das pferd auch bekommen am ersten tag bin in die ini gekomm dc danach war der boss tot grp aufgelöst und hatte pferd in den kürbis


----------



## xxdebiexx (20. Oktober 2010)

ehm ja     wir habens schon nach 12.oo und server iss immer noch down wie lange muss ich noch warten -.-

da steht zwar iwelche probleme aber trotzdem sonst ging es auch viel schneller -.-


----------



## -cqwerty (20. Oktober 2010)

Da penn ich mal einmal in der Woche von 3uhr bis 11uhr. Dann will ich wenn ich wach bin auch wieder wow spielen.


----------



## dedennis (20. Oktober 2010)

-cqwerty schrieb:


> Da penn ich mal einmal in der Woche von 3uhr bis 11uhr. Dann will ich wenn ich wach bin auch wieder wow spielen.



lol


----------



## -cqwerty (20. Oktober 2010)

Da penn ich mal einmal in der Woche von 3uhr bis 11uhr. Dann will ich wenn ich wach bin auch wieder wow spielen.


----------



## Magickevin (20. Oktober 2010)

Was macht ihr grad um die langeweile zu überbrücken? 

Ich les meine Mangas und hör Nickelback - This Afternoon


----------



## Kalle1978 (20. Oktober 2010)

Wenigstens knacken wir heute hier die 3000 Seiten


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Was macht ihr grad um die langeweile zu überbrücken?
> 
> Ich les meine Mangas und hör Nickelback - This Afternoon



Ich hämmere F5 .


----------



## -cqwerty (20. Oktober 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Was macht ihr grad um die langeweile zu überbrücken?
> 
> Ich les meine Mangas und hör Nickelback - This Afternoon





One Piece gucken & Kaffee trinken


----------



## Aargoroth (20. Oktober 2010)

Da hat man Urlaub , und kommt voll in den Mittwochsstress den ich sonst nie mitbekommen ^^


----------



## Speedey (20. Oktober 2010)

rotti08 schrieb:


> steht doch gross breit und bunt ,das die serverarbeiten verlängert wurden.... warum gibt es immer noch leute die das nervt... geht mal an die frische luft oder lest ein buch :-)




Öhm...Was war denn nochmal ein Buch?


----------



## MasterV (20. Oktober 2010)

Shadowrun von Markus Heitz

Kann ich nur empfehlen, so von wegen Buch und so 

Ansonsten:

*http://www.andkon.com/arcade/adventureaction/murlocrpgstranglethornfever/*

Murloc RPG ftw, ist n Mittwochs Klassiker


----------



## Torode (20. Oktober 2010)

Azshara ist on, aber ich kann mich mit den Chars nicht einloggen..... Let's Fetz!


----------



## Loomie (20. Oktober 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Was macht ihr grad um die langeweile zu überbrücken?
> 
> Ich les meine Mangas und hör Nickelback - This Afternoon



endlosschleife -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVX5L1oZ-JA


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Speedey schrieb:


> Öhm...Was war denn nochmal ein Buch?



Das soll ein rechteckiger Kasten sein, wo lauter Zettel drin sind, wo Buchstaben draufstehen.
Denke aber nicht, dass es soetwas gibt.


----------



## Chelrid (20. Oktober 2010)

zum glück bin ich noch 16 uhr auf arbeit ^^ bis dahin geht alles wieder und ich kann gemütlich zocken. ohne den ganzen stress ^^


----------



## dedennis (20. Oktober 2010)

scheint nun zu gehen gerade den reiter gemacht ohne dc


----------



## Gryphos (20. Oktober 2010)

gogogogogogogo noch 9 Seiten, dann gibts n epic umsonst.... oh wait die gibts sowieso schon =P


----------



## Feysrolla (20. Oktober 2010)

Meep,

Es regnet, es ist kalt und ich will zocken


----------



## Magickevin (20. Oktober 2010)

Speedey schrieb:


> Öhm...Was war denn nochmal ein Buch?



So ein meist Rechteckiges Ding mit Blättern aus Papier im Umschlag wo du kannst so Buchstaben drauf sehen und wenn du Inschriftenkunde geskillt hast sogar entziffern kannst ;P


----------



## MasterV (20. Oktober 2010)

/Vote for Forum Aktualisierungs Ticker...

F5 Spammen suckt


----------



## Aargoroth (20. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt sagt mir der Launcher "Nicht- Kritische Updates werden ausgeführt" ...wat is dat denn?


----------



## Fearzone (20. Oktober 2010)

Naja dauerts halt länger hauptsache es läuft dann wieder mal einigermassen ohne all time WS als BG dauer DC's und änliche Spässe die den Spielspass trüben


----------



## hardcorewenz (20. Oktober 2010)

ich hoffe mal das nach heute das spiel kein einziger bug mehr ist


----------



## Magickevin (20. Oktober 2010)

Aargoroth schrieb:


> Jetzt sagt mir der Launcher "Nicht- Kritische Updates werden ausgeführt" ...wat is dat denn?



Blizz hetzt die Stasi auf dich ò.Ó


----------



## SonicTank (20. Oktober 2010)

Hotfix inc.


----------



## Dispair (20. Oktober 2010)

Wird wohl bis, wie in SC2 angekündigt, mindestens 13 Uhr dauern..


----------



## Pakratius (20. Oktober 2010)

Auch nicht schlecht, eben für Kopflosen Reiter in Ini gekommen..........klatsch... Ini Server sind nicht on.... und jetzt ?
Man hängt in dem Ladebildschirm fest. Ergo.. der Char ist in der Twilight Zone :-)

Und die Twinks... auch diese Chars werden nicht gefunden.


Dann mal abwarten.


----------



## Floyder (20. Oktober 2010)

MasterV schrieb:


> /Vote for Forum Aktualisierungs Ticker...
> 
> F5 Spammen suckt



/sign !


----------



## Headsick (20. Oktober 2010)

Geschrieben vor 2 Minuten 

 Speedey, on 20 Oktober 2010 - 12:10, said:

Öhm...Was war denn nochmal ein Buch?




Magickevin schrieb:


> So ein meist Rechteckiges Ding mit Blättern aus Papier im Umschlag wo du kannst so Buchstaben drauf sehen und wenn du Inschriftenkunde geskillt hast sogar entziffern kannst ;P



Du meinst das Ding von nem Pala? Ich hab sowas schonmal irgendwo gesehen...ich glaub in Sturmwind, in der Nähe des Paladin-Lehrers.


----------



## MasterV (20. Oktober 2010)

Am meisten hat ja wohl eher dieser Soundbug genervt, dass man ständig irgendwelche Geräusche in endlosschleife gehört hat


----------



## Kalle1978 (20. Oktober 2010)

Nach dem 4.01 Patch hatte ich immer Mobstillstand, also ich konnte mich bewegen, keine Zauber wirken (wie bei einem dc) alldings ging der Chat und im Hintergrund hat er Zauber gewirkt ^^ Teilweise 5 Sec lang


----------



## Aargoroth (20. Oktober 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Blizz hetzt die Stasi auf dich ò.Ó



Mach kein shice


----------



## Chelrid (20. Oktober 2010)

Aargoroth schrieb:


> Jetzt sagt mir der Launcher "Nicht- Kritische Updates werden ausgeführt" ...wat is dat denn?


das steht bei mir auch, seit patch 4.0.1.

einfach einloggen und zocken (wenn's denn geht)


----------



## Magickevin (20. Oktober 2010)

Headsick schrieb:


> Du meinst das Ding von nem Pala? Ich hab sowas schonmal irgendwo gesehen...ich glaub in Sturmwind, in der Nähe des Paladin-Lehrers.



Ja nur das da nicht wie im Pala Ding drin steht "Sie lachen dich an und nicht aus sie lachen die an und nicht aus" 


Tante Edit's Neffe Chin-Chan kommt rein und meint: 500er Post Super Geilo Matiko


----------



## Kalle1978 (20. Oktober 2010)

Schreibt mal, die 60K Beiträge sind auch fast voll


----------



## MasterV (20. Oktober 2010)

Woot, ich hab den neuen Buffedcast ja noch gar nicht gehört 
Iiiincoming


----------



## Kalle1978 (20. Oktober 2010)

MasterV schrieb:


> Woot, ich hab den neuen Buffedcast ja noch gar nicht gehört
> Iiiincoming



Woot ohne bewegte Bilder?


----------



## Liathinu (20. Oktober 2010)

nix is nur des gleiche wie einer schon geschrieben hat !
5 min ladebildschirm und denn disco

uhuhuh
hrhrhhr


----------



## Totemkrieger (20. Oktober 2010)

MasterV schrieb:


> Woot, ich hab den neuen Buffedcast ja noch gar nicht gehört
> Iiiincoming



Ich höre ihn mir auch gerade an


----------



## Famenio (20. Oktober 2010)

hardcorewenz schrieb:


> ich hoffe mal das nach heute das spiel kein einziger bug mehr ist


Es wird jetzt zwar hart für dich sein, 
aber den Weihnachtsmann und Osterhasen gibt es nicht


----------



## dedennis (20. Oktober 2010)

also aman`thul geht und das schon 15 min am stück ohne dc^^


----------



## Magickevin (20. Oktober 2010)

Aargoroth schrieb:


> Mach kein shice



Digga ish schör!


----------



## Kalle1978 (20. Oktober 2010)

dedennis schrieb:


> also aman`thul geht und das schon 15 min am stück ohne dc^^



gz jetzt fehlt mein Realm xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. Oktober 2010)

Hm Sie haben bestimmt die Char Festplatten An die falschen Server Angeschlossen :>


----------



## Fearzone (20. Oktober 2010)

dedennis schrieb:


> also aman`thul geht und das schon 15 min am stück ohne dc^^





gogo alle einloggen da und server crashen


----------



## Liathinu (20. Oktober 2010)

schör oder schwör?^^


----------



## MasterV (20. Oktober 2010)

Kalle1978 schrieb:


> Woot ohne bewegte Bilder?



Sonst könnte ich hier doch nicht weiterschreiben 

Allein die ersten Worte:

"Ja, Patch 4.0.1 ist jetzt live auf den Servern, wir sind gespannt..."

musste schmunzeln


----------



## Gryphos (20. Oktober 2010)

shatt funzt wie immer net -.-
wird glaub ich langsam zeit zu transen


----------



## Blackcat2907 (20. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich mich einlogge auf lordaeron komm ich bis zu dne chars un dnan trennt es verbindung dauernd hat noch jemand das problem ?


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Blackcat2907 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich einlogge auf lordaeron komm ich bis zu dne chars un dnan trennt es verbindung dauernd hat noch jemand das problem ?



Wir haben (fast) alle das Problem...


----------



## Grushdak (20. Oktober 2010)

MasterV schrieb:


> /Vote for Forum Aktualisierungs Ticker...
> 
> F5 Spammen suckt


Wenn Du Firefox benutzt, kannst Du das Plugin Reload Every holen.
Da kannst Du einstellen, in welchem Intervall die Seite aktualisiert wird (alle 5sec oder bis 15min oder benutzerdefiniert).


----------



## teichtaucher (20. Oktober 2010)

Blackcat2907 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich einlogge auf lordaeron komm ich bis zu dne chars un dnan trennt es verbindung dauernd hat noch jemand das problem ?



auf blackrock kannst dann noch deinen char anklicken und dann hängst im ladebildschirm =/


----------



## Feysrolla (20. Oktober 2010)

Deathwing hat wohl schon die Server zerstört. 
"weltuntergang" anders interpretiert


----------



## Kalle1978 (20. Oktober 2010)

Blackcat2907 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich einlogge auf lordaeron komm ich bis zu dne chars un dnan trennt es verbindung dauernd hat noch jemand das problem ?


----------



## Magickevin (20. Oktober 2010)

@ Liathinu

Natürlich Schör ollum 


xD Wenn man so schreibt kann man garnicht ernst bleiben


----------



## Totemkrieger (20. Oktober 2010)

Blackcat2907 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich einlogge auf lordaeron komm ich bis zu dne chars un dnan trennt es verbindung dauernd hat noch jemand das problem ?



Jo,ich


----------



## Kafka (20. Oktober 2010)

Wo wir gerade bei Transen sind, können mal par Allis auf Destromath transen? Da gibt es kaum welche...

Ah nein fuck!!!!! Hab mir die 666 Beiträge versaut-.-


----------



## MasterV (20. Oktober 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wenn Du Firefox benutzt, kannst Du das Plugin Reload Every holen.
> Da kannst Du einstellen, in welchem Intervall die Seite aktualisiert wird (alle 5sec oder bis 15min oder benutzerdefiniert).



Für einzelne Seiten?

Schockt ja nicht so wenn z.B Facebook alle 5 sekunden neu lädt


----------



## Blackcat2907 (20. Oktober 2010)

k dnan abwarten un kaffee trinken ^^


----------



## Liathinu (20. Oktober 2010)

war auch mehr zur belustigung gemeint Grins^^
ich kann so auch net ernst bleiben bei dem quatsch mit blizz heute wieda^^


----------



## Kalle1978 (20. Oktober 2010)

ICh dachte es geht hier um WOW nicht um Transen


----------



## Feysrolla (20. Oktober 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei Transen sind, können mal par Allis auf Destromath transen? Da gibt es kaum welche...



Ja, bitte!!!
Allis sind seltener als Rarmobs hier :/


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

MasterV schrieb:


> Für einzelne Seiten?
> 
> Schockt ja nicht so wenn z.B Facebook alle 5 sekunden neu lädt



Aber für den Mittwochsthread wäre das schön angenehm.


----------



## evilskin (20. Oktober 2010)

Blackcat2907 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich einlogge auf lordaeron komm ich bis zu dne chars un dnan trennt es verbindung dauernd hat noch jemand das problem ?



Dieses Problem ist uns bekannt


----------



## Solaki (20. Oktober 2010)

Ausgerechnet dann, wenn ich mal richtig Lust hab kann ich nicht rein. Gemein >.<


----------



## MasterV (20. Oktober 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Aber für den Mittwochsthread wäre das schön angenehm.



Auf diese Aussage folgte ja der Vorschlag mit dem AddOn


----------



## Shendria (20. Oktober 2010)

Mahlzeit! 

Ist immer wieder lustig den Thread am Mittwoch zu lesen.... besser als jedes Kabarett...


----------



## Bigbabe (20. Oktober 2010)

*dumdidum* däumchen dreh

noch 6 Seiten ^^


----------



## SonicTank (20. Oktober 2010)

Fieses WoW, das macht das extra, nur wegen dir


----------



## Kafka (20. Oktober 2010)

gogo die 3000 Seiten knacken wa heute noch!!!^^


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

MasterV schrieb:


> Auf diese Aussage folgte ja der Vorschlag mit dem AddOn



Ich weiß, ich will nur Postcounter pushen. *lol*


----------



## Liathinu (20. Oktober 2010)

kommt eine frau beim arzt

hahahaha ich schies mich weg^^


----------



## Ktown (20. Oktober 2010)

Solaki schrieb:


> Ausgerechnet dann, wenn ich mal richtig Lust hab kann ich nicht rein. Gemein >.<



Das Problem kenn ich auf anderen Gebieten ;-)


----------



## Pallamos (20. Oktober 2010)

son mist da hat man ne stunde pause und immer noch Wartungsarbeiten..... sobald ich wieder auf der Baustelle bin läufts bestimmt...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. Oktober 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei Transen sind, können mal par Allis auf Destromath transen? Da gibt es kaum welche...
> 
> Ah nein fuck!!!!! Hab mir die 666 Beiträge versaut-.-


stimmt SPENDET UNS ALLIS ich bin da so allein


----------



## Kalle1978 (20. Oktober 2010)

/\ Langweilig
<Kekse und Kaffe(Tee) hinstell
\/ schreibt was


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Oktober 2010)

Rofl


----------



## Nikoxus (20. Oktober 2010)

Gogo nur noch ein paar Seiten! 
Das schaffen wir


----------



## MasterV (20. Oktober 2010)

Ktown schrieb:


> Das Problem kenn ich auf anderen Gebieten ;-)



Es ist 12:38

Das Gespräch wendet sich "late-night-Themen" zu


----------



## Uschili (20. Oktober 2010)

Ktown schrieb:


> Das Problem kenn ich auf anderen Gebieten ;-)



na dann erläuter mal dein problem^^


----------



## Pallamos (20. Oktober 2010)

son mist da hat man ne stunde pause und immer noch Wartungsarbeiten..... sobald ich wieder auf der Baustelle bin läufts bestimmt...


----------



## Redday (20. Oktober 2010)

gibts infos über bugfixes im zuge der wartungsarbeiten?
zu fixen gäbs ja genug.


----------



## Schokoboy (20. Oktober 2010)

Blackcat2907 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich einlogge auf lordaeron komm ich bis zu dne chars un dnan trennt es verbindung dauernd hat noch jemand das problem ?



ich auch ._.


----------



## Kalle1978 (20. Oktober 2010)

Vllt kommt das Elementar Event.


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Die 3000 Seiten schaffen wir heute.


----------



## Avesome (20. Oktober 2010)

wtb konterbier


----------



## eric1980 (20. Oktober 2010)

Bekomme die Meldung Charakter nicht gefunden dann geht die Verbindung weg. Tolle Wartungsarbeiten XP


----------



## Taksoa (20. Oktober 2010)

*Selbstgemacht Pizza aufstell* Bedient euch. Bis ier etwas richtig funzt, dauerts ja noch =)

Und Hallöchen an alle


----------



## Pylonz (20. Oktober 2010)

Totemkrieger schrieb:


> Jo,ich





ich auch , auch lordaeron


----------



## Liathinu (20. Oktober 2010)

Kennt jm gute blondienenwitze ... her damit ich liebe sie^^


----------



## MasterV (20. Oktober 2010)

Kalle1978 schrieb:


> Vllt kommt das Elementar Event.



Ich bitte darum.

Bis jetzt waren die Pre-Events relativ lahm

Naja, habt ihr schon das in der Burg von Stormwind / Thralls Thronsaal gesehen?

Find ich persönlich besser als die Rückeroberungen, wenn auch nicht so actionreich


----------



## Solaki (20. Oktober 2010)

Noch 4 Seiten


----------



## Nilux! (20. Oktober 2010)

Wie ich grad aufm Server war und ich das Event machen wollte. Nur der Ladebalken hat sich kein bissl bewegt und beim erneuten einloggen steht da 'Es sind keine Instanzen-Server verfügbar.' Yay.


----------



## Dispair (20. Oktober 2010)

Gute Gelegenheit sich mal wieder alle Intros anzuschauen


----------



## Manitu2007 (20. Oktober 2010)

Jeden mittwoch das Gleiche Theater, die Putzfrau hat immer noch keine eigene Steckdose für Ihren Staubsauger um den "Serverraumteppich" (unwort des tages ^^) zu reinigen muss sie jedesmal den stecker aus der Dose nehmen dabei is dass doch der von der Steckleiste wo die server angestöpselt sind


----------



## evilskin (20. Oktober 2010)

Ìch möchte kurz das wort Pre-Event in den Raum werfen *aushol* *werf*


----------



## MasterV (20. Oktober 2010)

Kalle1978 schrieb:


> Vllt kommt das Elementar Event.



Ich bitte darum.

Bis jetzt waren die Pre-Events relativ lahm

Naja, habt ihr schon das in der Burg von Stormwind / Thralls Thronsaal gesehen?

Find ich persönlich besser als die Rückeroberungen, wenn auch nicht so actionreich


----------



## Nilux! (20. Oktober 2010)

Wie ich grad aufm Server war und ich das Event machen wollte. Nur der Ladebalken hat sich kein bissl bewegt und beim erneuten einloggen steht da 'Es sind keine Instanzen-Server verfügbar.' Yay.


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ist bei euch Buffed auch so langsam?


----------



## evilskin (20. Oktober 2010)

Ìch möchte kurz das wort Pre-Event in den Raum werfen *aushol* *werf*


----------



## Fearzone (20. Oktober 2010)

get psycho


----------



## Shendria (20. Oktober 2010)

Taksoa schrieb:


> *Selbstgemacht Pizza aufstell* Bedient euch. Bis ier etwas richtig funzt, dauerts ja noch =)
> 
> Und Hallöchen an alle



Jipiiiiiiiiiiieeee 

Dankeschön!! *mich mit nem Stück in ne Ecke verkrümel*


----------



## Nikoxus (20. Oktober 2010)

Weis einer ob man den nervigen wow Sound wenn man auf Spielen drückt ausschalten kann?


----------



## Martok (20. Oktober 2010)

huhu.

hat schon wer ne ahnung wann die server wieder online gehen?


----------



## Thyrgrim vom Walde (20. Oktober 2010)

Toll, Ladebalken bis zum Schluss, ewig hängen und dann "Charakter nicht gefunden" und man ist wieder im Login-Bereich.
Waren ja wieder tolle Wartungsarbeiten bei Blizzard. :-(


----------



## Feysrolla (20. Oktober 2010)

Gleich 1 Uhr >.> Immernoch nichts, wähhhh


----------



## Gryphos (20. Oktober 2010)

na geil mein Mage hängt im ladescreen vom reiter fest -.-


----------



## zerre (20. Oktober 2010)

also auf shattrath hab ich es grade hinbekommen einzulogen . dann kam der bg inv --->disco


----------



## Souron (20. Oktober 2010)

Eine Blondine hat mit ihrem Auto ein anderes Fahrzeug gerammt. Brüllt der Fahrer: "Sie dummes Huhn, haben sie überhaupt eine Fahrprüfung gemacht?"
Zischt die Blondine zurück: "Bestimmt öfter als sie!"


----------



## Scalptaker (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich komm auch nur in den Ladebildschirm wo sich der Ladebalken auf 100% füllt, ich aber trotzdem nicht ins Spiel komme und stattdessen irgendwann die Nachricht bekomme, dass mein Charakter nicht gefunden wurde.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. Oktober 2010)

evilskin schrieb:


> Ìch möchte kurz das wort Pre-Event in den Raum werfen *aushol* *werf*


Und weiter?


----------



## Thyrgrim vom Walde (20. Oktober 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Ist bei euch Buffed auch so langsam?



Ja, schon seit gestern.


----------



## Vandergroth (20. Oktober 2010)

Egal was ich klicke, es kommt immer direkt die Nachricht "Die Verbindung zum Server wurde unterbrochen"... Und das fängt schon bei der Serverauswahl an -.-


----------



## Kalle1978 (20. Oktober 2010)

Eine Blondine Schaut in eine Mülltonne und schaut in einen Spiegel. Sie Ruft sofort die Polizei an und sagt da ist eine Leiche in Meiner Tonne. Die Polizei kommt, schaut rein und sagt: "OMG, das ist ja einer von uns"


----------



## Grushdak (20. Oktober 2010)

MasterV schrieb:


> Auf diese Aussage folgte ja der Vorschlag mit dem AddOn


So schaut im Kontextmenue aus.
Ich weiß nur noch nicht genau, ob es wirklich für jede Seite einzeln einstellbar ist. 
Man kann es aber jederzeit aktivieren & deaktivieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier gibt es das Plugin -> *Reload Every*

greetz


----------



## Tøtem (20. Oktober 2010)

Und da soll man sich net aufregen


----------



## GT 666 (20. Oktober 2010)

Wieder mal ein gelungener Mittwoch sitze hier seid ewigkeit und will mich einloggen ladebalken voll warten warten warten dann wieder zum login geschmissen. ich verstehe blizzard nicht das sie schreiben bis 11 uhr den jeder spieler weiß eigentlich dass das soweiso nichts wird ich finde es sehr traurig


----------



## Schokoboy (20. Oktober 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Ist bei euch Buffed auch so langsam?



Ja ._.


----------



## Martok (20. Oktober 2010)

wieviel stunden muss so 1 server nicht erreichbar sein damit es einen extra spiel tag gibt?


----------



## Feysrolla (20. Oktober 2010)

Wie viele dreckige, stinkende Affen braucht man um eine Glühbirne zu wechseln?

3! Einer wechselt die Birne, die andern beiden bewerfen sich mit ihrer Scheiße. ô_Ô


----------



## dedennis (20. Oktober 2010)

Martok schrieb:


> wieviel stunden muss so 1 server nicht erreichbar sein damit es einen extra spiel tag gibt?



das gibts schon lange nicht mehr!


----------



## Souron (20. Oktober 2010)

Zwei Blondinen unterhalten sich. Sagt die eine: "Ich war beim Schwangerschaftstest".
Darauf die andere: "Und, waren die Fragen schwer?"


----------



## Thuum (20. Oktober 2010)

Martok schrieb:


> wieviel stunden muss so 1 server nicht erreichbar sein damit es einen extra spiel tag gibt?



72 Stunden.


----------



## Pitbull Master (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab da mal ne Frage: Müsstet ihr nicht arbeiten oder zur Schule gehen? Ich finde das jeden Mittwoch, an dem Wartungsarbeiten sind absolut amüsant, wie sich manche darüber aufregen, dass sie jetzt mal für ein paar Stunden in der Woche pausieren müssen. Habt ihr wirklich kein RL?


----------



## GT 666 (20. Oktober 2010)

Wenn das mal passiert würde ja niemand was sagen um gottes willen aber es ist eigentlich jeden mittwoch so langsam sollte sich blizzard mal was einfallen lassen als entschädigung oder den Monatlichen beitrag senken (meine meinung halt)


----------



## Cruzia (20. Oktober 2010)

*duftlampe aufstell und entspannung melodien laufen lass*

Entspannt euch der Weg ist das Ziel blah blah...lasst den Ladenbalken einfach seinen Dienst tun...blah blah blaaaa....*

Ne ohne Scheiss, einfach die Kerze angezündet, Kippchen angemacht...und ne Wärmflasche an die Füsse-----> so lässt es sich leben...


----------



## Chalis (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich sitz hier in der Mittagspause und les die ganzen.... mimimi's

da sag ich NUR ......... HA HA


----------



## Solaki (20. Oktober 2010)

Pitbull schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab da mal ne Frage: Müsstet ihr nicht arbeiten oder zur Schule gehen? Ich finde das jeden Mittwoch, an dem Wartungsarbeiten sind absolut amüsant, wie sich manche darüber aufregen, dass sie jetzt mal für ein paar Stunden in der Woche pausieren müssen. Habt ihr wirklich kein RL?


Ferien in fast allen Bundesländern


----------



## Pitbull Master (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

an alle, die sich jetzt über die Wartungsarbeiten und die Tatsache, dass sie jetzt nicht spielen können, aufregen, hab da mal ne Frage: Müsstet ihr nicht arbeiten oder zur Schule gehen? Ich finde das jeden Mittwoch, an dem Wartungsarbeiten sind absolut amüsant, wie sich manche darüber aufregen, dass sie jetzt mal für ein paar Stunden in der Woche pausieren müssen. Habt ihr wirklich kein RL?


----------



## Arino (20. Oktober 2010)

Pitbull schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab da mal ne Frage: Müsstet ihr nicht arbeiten oder zur Schule gehen? Ich finde das jeden Mittwoch, an dem Wartungsarbeiten sind absolut amüsant, wie sich manche darüber aufregen, dass sie jetzt mal für ein paar Stunden in der Woche pausieren müssen. Habt ihr wirklich kein RL?



sagt der, welcher sein alter nicht angibt und hier selber schreibt ;-)
hmm hast du kein rl oder wieso nervst du hier rum? =) 
---- 
ich fänds btw auch nett wenn die ini server wieder on gingen ;-)


----------



## Manitu2007 (20. Oktober 2010)

Pitbull schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab da mal ne Frage: Müsstet ihr nicht arbeiten oder zur Schule gehen? Ich finde das jeden Mittwoch, an dem Wartungsarbeiten sind absolut amüsant, wie sich manche darüber aufregen, dass sie jetzt mal für ein paar Stunden in der Woche pausieren müssen. Habt ihr wirklich kein RL?



Wer im Glashaus sitzt ne?...

Hast du nix besseres zu tun als in irgendwelchen Foren sonen schwachsinn zu posten?


----------



## dedennis (20. Oktober 2010)

Pitbull schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> an alle, die sich jetzt über die Wartungsarbeiten und die Tatsache, dass sie jetzt nicht spielen können, aufregen, hab da mal ne Frage: Müsstet ihr nicht arbeiten oder zur Schule gehen? Ich finde das jeden Mittwoch, an dem Wartungsarbeiten sind absolut amüsant, wie sich manche darüber aufregen, dass sie jetzt mal für ein paar Stunden in der Woche pausieren müssen. Habt ihr wirklich kein RL?



was is den real life? kann man das essen??? is wow nicht rl??? 
aber schon mal daran gedacht das ferien sind und man sich da meistens urlaub nimmt???


----------



## GT 666 (20. Oktober 2010)

Pitbull schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> an alle, die sich jetzt über die Wartungsarbeiten und die Tatsache, dass sie jetzt nicht spielen können, aufregen, hab da mal ne Frage: Müsstet ihr nicht arbeiten oder zur Schule gehen? Ich finde das jeden Mittwoch, an dem Wartungsarbeiten sind absolut amüsant, wie sich manche darüber aufregen, dass sie jetzt mal für ein paar Stunden in der Woche pausieren müssen. Habt ihr wirklich kein RL?






lool das ja mal ein kommentar das sagst du ??? du bist doch selber hier online wie du sagst jeden mittwoch und liest mit hast wohl auch kein RL


----------



## Chelrid (20. Oktober 2010)

MasterV schrieb:


> Für einzelne Seiten?
> 
> Schockt ja nicht so wenn z.B Facebook alle 5 sekunden neu lädt




ja für einzelne Tabs festlegbar


----------



## Feysrolla (20. Oktober 2010)

Pitbull schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> an alle, die sich jetzt über die Wartungsarbeiten und die Tatsache, dass sie jetzt nicht spielen können, aufregen, hab da mal ne Frage: Müsstet ihr nicht arbeiten oder zur Schule gehen? Ich finde das jeden Mittwoch, an dem Wartungsarbeiten sind absolut amüsant, wie sich manche darüber aufregen, dass sie jetzt mal für ein paar Stunden in der Woche pausieren müssen. Habt ihr wirklich kein RL?



Das hat damit absolut nichts zu tun. Wenn du etwas machen willst und es nicht machen kannst bist du doch auch nicht super gelaunt, oder?
Kann man auf absolut jede Aktivität übertragen


----------



## dedennis (20. Oktober 2010)

Feysrolla schrieb:


> Das hat damit absolut nichts zu tun. Wenn du etwas machen willst und es nicht machen kannst bist du doch auch nicht super gelaunt, oder?
> Kann man auf absolut jede Aktivität übertragen



er wird selber hartz 4 beziehen und wundert sich jetzt das er so viel gesellschaft hat in der ferienzeit


----------



## Mottmichel (20. Oktober 2010)

Seltsam
Tichondrius funktioniert
Azshara und Ambossar nicht

egal - shit happens - dann vlt. morgen


----------



## chriZz84 (20. Oktober 2010)

Kommt wer auf Destromath?
Seit der Realm wieder online ist endet jeder Loginversuch immer mit der Meldung "Charakter nicht gefunden".


----------



## RippedLife (20. Oktober 2010)

ich weiß ich bin ein noob , aber bin ich der einzige bei dem steht "Charakter nicht gefunden!"


----------



## Pitbull Master (20. Oktober 2010)

Arino schrieb:


> sagt der, welcher sein alter nicht angibt und hier selber schreibt ;-)
> hmm hast du kein rl oder wieso nervst du hier rum? =)
> ----
> ich fänds btw auch nett wenn die ini server wieder on gingen ;-)



Wenn du mich so fragst: Ich bin 25 hab gerade Mittagspause - die ich aber nicht dazu nutzen kann, um WoW zu spielen, geschweigedem das Bedürfnis habe es JETZT spielen zu müssen. Bis ich abends nach Hause komme, laufen die Server zu 100% - und das lagfrei. Insofern hab ich keinen Grund mich zu beschweren.

So, nun zu dir: Wie alt bist du? Was machst du beruflich?


----------



## Holy Light (20. Oktober 2010)

irre ich mich oder wiederholt sich der pit bull?

btw: ich finde diesen name lächerlich (errinnert mich an bushido)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

Pitbull schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> an alle, die sich jetzt über die Wartungsarbeiten und die Tatsache, dass sie jetzt nicht spielen können, aufregen, hab da mal ne Frage: Müsstet ihr nicht arbeiten oder zur Schule gehen? Ich finde das jeden Mittwoch, an dem Wartungsarbeiten sind absolut amüsant, wie sich manche darüber aufregen, dass sie jetzt mal für ein paar Stunden in der Woche pausieren müssen. Habt ihr wirklich kein RL?



Hast du kein RL ? Schaust uns jeden Mittwoch zu wie wir ohne RL uns aufregen, dass wir nicht süchteln können. Mal ganz grob gesagt.  Leute wie du gibt es zu genüge die meinen, mehr RL zu haben als andere. Und pass mal auf: Es gibt sogar Menschen, die Abends arbeiten. Ja wirklich !


----------



## GT 666 (20. Oktober 2010)

Azshara jaaaaaaaa genauuuu der geht auch nicht und das macht mich wahnsinnig und wenn ich mir dann noch solche kommentare anhören muss habt ihr kein RL da kommt mir die galle hoch


----------



## GT 666 (20. Oktober 2010)

Holy schrieb:


> irre ich mich oder wiederholt sich der pit bull?
> 
> btw: ich finde diesen name lächerlich (errinnert mich an bushido)





Er ist bestimmt ein Hartz4 power gamer


----------



## Souron (20. Oktober 2010)

Warum wird eine Blondine nicht bei Mediamarkt als 
Werbemodel angestellt? Weil ihr niemand den Spruch glaubt: "Ich bin doch 
nicht doof!"


----------



## Kalle1978 (20. Oktober 2010)

hm...


----------



## HexerFTW (20. Oktober 2010)

Ist rein zufälli jemand von Ysera da, dessen Charakter auch nicht "gefunden" wurde?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

Holy schrieb:


> irre ich mich oder wiederholt sich der pit bull?
> 
> btw: ich finde diesen name lächerlich (errinnert mich an bushido)



Muss ja jeder wissen, dass er ein RL hat und wir alle nicht.


----------



## VooV (20. Oktober 2010)

Spaß im Hirn......


----------



## Arino (20. Oktober 2010)

Pitbull schrieb:


> Wenn du mich so fragst: Ich bin 25 hab gerade Mittagspause - die ich aber nicht dazu nutzen kann, um WoW zu spielen, geschweigedem das Bedürfnis habe es JETZT spielen zu müssen. Bis ich abends nach Hause komme, laufen die Server zu 100% - und das lagfrei. Insofern hab ich keinen Grund mich zu beschweren.
> 
> So, nun zu dir: Wie alt bist du? Was machst du beruflich?



wenn du schon willst dass ich mich rechtfertige ;-)
bin leidergottes ein jahr jünger als und und habe urlaub, da ich als programmierer arbeite und zu den herbstferien den drang verspürt habe urlaub zu nehmen ;-)

das erzähl ich auch nur da du mich so darum gebeten hast ;-) ich hab ned gesehen dass sich jemand für deine lebensgeschichte interessiert hat =)

so sry dass dies hier am thema vorbei ging ;-) 
nebenher bin ich gar noch im ts3 und rede mit nen paar kumpels 0_o is ja fast wie rl ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. Oktober 2010)

chriZz84 schrieb:


> Kommt wer auf Destromath?
> Seit der Realm wieder online ist endet jeder Loginversuch immer mit der Meldung "Charakter nicht gefunden".



Genau das gleiche bei mir :/


----------



## Masahiko (20. Oktober 2010)

RippedLife schrieb:


> ich weiß ich bin ein noob , aber bin ich der einzige bei dem steht "Charakter nicht gefunden!"



Wenn, wie bei dir steht, das du mehr liest als du schreibst, hättest gelesen das es allen so geht.


----------



## Feysrolla (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab kein RL, Ich komm nicht mehr klar, lalalala *träller*


----------



## Deathtyrann (20. Oktober 2010)

Weiß jmd wie lange die server down sind?


----------



## Zwergust (20. Oktober 2010)

Pitbull schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab da mal ne Frage: Müsstet ihr nicht arbeiten oder zur Schule gehen? Ich finde das jeden Mittwoch, an dem Wartungsarbeiten sind absolut amüsant, wie sich manche darüber aufregen, dass sie jetzt mal für ein paar Stunden in der Woche pausieren müssen. Habt ihr wirklich kein RL?


----------



## dedennis (20. Oktober 2010)

arino das rafft der doch nicht!
wird hartz4 beziehen und bei dem is mittagspause wen er kein tv schaut! 
der wird sich nur gewundert haben das er in der urlaubszeit nicht mehr so alleine is!


----------



## GT 666 (20. Oktober 2010)

Wir sitzen hier und warten
das die server gehn
aber heut ist mittwoch
da gibt es nichts zu sehn .....


----------



## RippedLife (20. Oktober 2010)

Masahiko schrieb:


> Wenn, wie bei dir steht, das du mehr liest als du schreibst, hättest gelesen das es allen so geht.



Ich les mir aber keine 3000 seiten durch =/


----------



## Zwergust (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

evtl haben ja Leutz nur am Mittwoch frei, dann ist das natürlich ärgerlich! ODER?


----------



## Pitbull Master (20. Oktober 2010)

Solaki schrieb:


> Ferien in fast allen Bundesländern



Ok, dann vermute ich mal, dass die "Flamer" nicht aus BW oder BY kommen


----------



## Kalle1978 (20. Oktober 2010)

5x Beiträge noch


----------



## Arino (20. Oktober 2010)

dedennis schrieb:


> arino das rafft der doch nicht!
> wird hartz4 beziehen und bei dem is mittagspause wen er kein tv schaut!
> der wird sich nur gewundert haben das er in der urlaubszeit nicht mehr so alleine is!



hehe, das is ja das schlimme.
die mit den größten sprüchen sind leider meist immer die, die von sich auf andere schieben ;-)


----------



## echterman (20. Oktober 2010)

ließt sich ja ganz witzig das ganze hier.
naja ich hab auch gerade mittagspause und da schau ich meist in die foren.
an mir gehn die Serverwartungen meiste auch vorbei weil ich bis 15:30 arbeite.


BTT: weiß jemand wie es derzeit auf "Die Aldor" ausschaut?


----------



## Souron (20. Oktober 2010)

Seite 3000 inc...


----------



## GT 666 (20. Oktober 2010)

BY gehört sowieso nicht dazu davon mal abgesehen es ist ja ein freistaat (ich darf das sagen habe BY im blut also keine beschwerden)


----------



## Kafka (20. Oktober 2010)

gleich haben wirs^^


----------



## AdreaYsera (20. Oktober 2010)

Ja ich bin von Ysera...wie mein name hier schon sagt 

Bei mir wird der Charakter zwar gefunden aber nach einem langen login versuch verliere ich dei verbindung. Warten wir einfach ab, da sind wohl noch Fehler zu bereinigen!


----------



## Geowulf (20. Oktober 2010)

todeswache imme rnoch down -.-


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. Oktober 2010)

OH MY F*** GOOD 3000 Incoming


----------



## Kalle1978 (20. Oktober 2010)

Und Beitrag 60000 auch


----------



## Liathinu (20. Oktober 2010)

3000


----------



## Paradøx (20. Oktober 2010)

3000


----------



## Manitu2007 (20. Oktober 2010)

*sekt raus hol*

3000!!!!!!!!!!!!

*freu*
*jubel*


----------



## Masahiko (20. Oktober 2010)

need das mount


----------



## Tøtem (20. Oktober 2010)

RippedLife schrieb:


> Ich les mir aber keine 3000 seiten durch =/



müsstest ja nur ein paar seiten zurück


----------



## Kafka (20. Oktober 2010)

gogo 3k!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

*trommelwirbel*


----------



## Topperharly (20. Oktober 2010)

Geowulf schrieb:


> todeswache imme rnoch down -.-



leider


----------



## kebstrr (20. Oktober 2010)

3000


----------



## SrpskiMacak (20. Oktober 2010)

HexerFTW schrieb:


> Ist rein zufälli jemand von Ysera da, dessen Charakter auch nicht "gefunden" wurde?




Ja ist einer und ja meiner wird auch ned gefunden^^, noch 4 posts bis zur 3000 :-D


----------



## Taksoa (20. Oktober 2010)

haben wirs geschafft?


----------



## Gazeran (20. Oktober 2010)

THIS IS SPARTA!!!


----------



## wardamon (20. Oktober 2010)

die rei schaffen wir doch locker^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (20. Oktober 2010)

Komm shcon *glückswürfell*


----------



## GT 666 (20. Oktober 2010)

spannung steigt


----------



## Kafka (20. Oktober 2010)

das dauert aber xD


----------



## wardamon (20. Oktober 2010)

die drei schaffen wir doch locker^^


----------



## Ingrimba (20. Oktober 2010)

MÖB!


----------



## GT 666 (20. Oktober 2010)

spannung steigt


----------



## Gazeran (20. Oktober 2010)

gogogo xD


----------



## Jocrusader (20. Oktober 2010)

Hm,ewige wacht und Charakter nicht gefunden,schade.


----------



## zerre (20. Oktober 2010)

3k inc


----------



## GT 666 (20. Oktober 2010)

spannung steigt


----------



## HexerFTW (20. Oktober 2010)

AdreaYsera schrieb:


> Ja ich bin von Ysera...wie mein name hier schon sagt
> 
> Bei mir wird der Charakter zwar gefunden aber nach einem langen login versuch verliere ich dei verbindung. Warten wir einfach ab, da sind wohl noch Fehler zu bereinigen!




Ja warten und hoffen....
P.S. 3000 wir kommen


----------



## GT 666 (20. Oktober 2010)

buffed ist ja echt übelst langsam *grausaaaam*


----------



## Kalle1978 (20. Oktober 2010)

Bing


----------



## GT 666 (20. Oktober 2010)

buffed ist ja echt übelst langsam *grausaaaam*


----------



## Holy Light (20. Oktober 2010)

kann es sein dass sc2 auch wartungsarbeiten hat ? -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

Was habt ihr ist doch schon Seite 3k ^^


----------



## Gazeran (20. Oktober 2010)

leute wir sind auf 3k xD


----------



## Geowulf (20. Oktober 2010)

hm die andern gehen -.-


----------



## Comp4ny (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann Zocken und alles Wunderbar...


----------



## SrpskiMacak (20. Oktober 2010)

oh schade verpasst


----------



## dedennis (20. Oktober 2010)

Arino schrieb:


> hehe, das is ja das schlimme.
> die mit den größten sprüchen sind leider meist immer die, die von sich auf andere schieben ;-)



so ist es und wird es vermutlich auch immer bleiben!
und die die arbeiten müssen noch steuern bezahlen damit der die 12&#8364; vom amt bekommt um sich das inet und die 12&#8364; im monat zum spielen leisten kann


----------



## Taksoa (20. Oktober 2010)

Yay *freu*....NOT! Nun twink ich grade n bissl und was passiert? Ich mach BG mit der kleinen und ich häng fest  Da freut sich das Herz -.-

Dann surf ich nun halt im Internet -.-

Blizz will wohl ned das ich spiele ;(


----------



## Kalle1978 (20. Oktober 2010)

gz zur 3000. Seite und zum 60000. Beitrag in diesem Thema.


----------



## goldenhathor (20. Oktober 2010)

ich finds einfach nur nervig. mein mann sitzt neben mir und ist fast mutterseelenallein in DALARAN!! er ist also ingame^^
und ich?? nix einloggen, charakter nicht gefunden etc. omg wann bekommen die das endlich in den griff, es wird von patch zu patch schlimmer. 
ich will ja garnicht von den bugs wie kopfloser reiter , interner taschenfehler etc reden.
leute wir zahlen geld fürs spielen, da kann ich ja wohl qualität verlangen. ein auto ohne räder kauf ich schließlich auch nicht. also zdf ihr macher


----------



## Tøtem (20. Oktober 2010)

60.000 beiträge


----------



## Comp4ny (20. Oktober 2010)

Die Server Funktionieren ....


----------



## AdreaYsera (20. Oktober 2010)

SrpskiMacak schrieb:


> Ja ist einer und ja meiner wird auch ned gefunden^^, noch 4 posts bis zur 3000 :-D



Jupp auch einer, auch noch nix da.


----------



## Kalle1978 (20. Oktober 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Die Server Funktionieren ....



Mit nichten


----------



## Poseidoom (20. Oktober 2010)

Instanzserver streiken weiterhin! xO


----------



## Ereignishorizont (20. Oktober 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Die Server Funktionieren ....


 ... nicht


----------



## Mageleo (20. Oktober 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Die Server Funktionieren ....





Dann Sage mir warum so manche server nicht funktionieren bsp. Madmortem


----------



## Feysrolla (20. Oktober 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Die Server Funktionieren ....





NOOOOOOOOOOOT


----------



## HexerFTW (20. Oktober 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Die Server Funktionieren ....




Das ist egal wenn der Char nicht gefunden wird....


----------



## Manitu2007 (20. Oktober 2010)

toller witz

tun sie nicht


----------



## Chirogue (20. Oktober 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Die Server Funktionieren ....


Nö, meiner nich^^


----------



## echterman (20. Oktober 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Die Server Funktionieren ....



größer gings nicht oder???


wie schauts denn auf Die Aldor aus. rennt der server wieder...


----------



## Bennyel (20. Oktober 2010)

Moin wollte mal fragen ob es bei euch auch so ist wollte mich einloggen und hab mein char ausgewählt und komme beim ladebild stehen komme nicht weiter

wisst ihr woran das liegen könnte ?


----------



## Deathtyrann (20. Oktober 2010)

bei mir gehts auch nicht


----------



## Berrry (20. Oktober 2010)

echterman schrieb:


> größer gings nicht oder???
> 
> 
> wie schauts denn auf Die Aldor aus. rennt der server wieder...



Warum schaust du nit einfach nach ? o0


----------



## Aniversy (20. Oktober 2010)

kopf -> Tisch das denk ich mir schon seit den letzten 15 seiten .....


----------



## hüls95 (20. Oktober 2010)

Bennyel schrieb:


> Moin wollte mal fragen ob es bei euch auch so ist wollte mich einloggen und hab mein char ausgewählt und komme beim ladebild stehen komme nicht weiter
> 
> wisst ihr woran das liegen könnte ?





Hmm woran wohl -.-.... überleg ma Serverwartung !


----------



## Interminator (20. Oktober 2010)

weiß denn jemand wie lang das voraussichtlich noch dauern soll? denn weiter als bis in den ladebildschirm schaff ich es noch immer nich ^^


----------



## Sorbet (20. Oktober 2010)

habt ihr das auch schonmal gehabt charakter nicht gefunden un das gleich bei 3 chars?


----------



## matterno (20. Oktober 2010)

Ambossar soll jetzt mal langsam funktionieren^^


----------



## Taksoa (20. Oktober 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Die Server Funktionieren ....



Tun sie? Ja tun sie, aber nix als Bugs.


----------



## Cyberghost (20. Oktober 2010)

Hm, WOWeurope.com sagt server oben, Un'goro geht auch aber bei eredar 5 min. ladebildschirm, dann kommt charakter nicht gefunden. Ich hasse Mi.


----------



## Heavyimpact (20. Oktober 2010)

ja echt witzig....naja wenigstens haste viele antworten bekommen


----------



## HexerFTW (20. Oktober 2010)

Sorbet schrieb:


> habt ihr das auch schonmal gehabt charakter nicht gefunden un das gleich bei 3 chars?




Ja, grad eben.... Aber nicht bei 3 sondern 13!


----------



## MasterV (20. Oktober 2010)

Die Blizzmitarbeiter stehen alle vor dem "Server-hochfahren" Knopf mit einer Uhr neben sich.

Countdowntimer noch ca 7 Minuten, dann drücken sie


----------



## Kalle1978 (20. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir kommt immer der selbe Tipp, nicht im Feuer stehen! hm.. 

Was wollen die mir sagen.


----------



## Cyberghost (20. Oktober 2010)

Sorbet schrieb:


> habt ihr das auch schonmal gehabt charakter nicht gefunden un das gleich bei 3 chars?



Wie bei 3? Hab auf Eredar 10 und keiner geht , aber thats life, wird schon wieder.


----------



## kebstrr (20. Oktober 2010)

Hmmm... Shattrath geht, aber Lordaeron nicht =/


----------



## DreiHaare (20. Oktober 2010)

Muss man eigentlich völlig verblödet sein um WoW zu spielen?
Dieser Gedanke drängt sich mir auf, wenn ich immer wieder die Frage lese "Habt ihr auch das Problem, dass eure Chars nicht gefunden werden?"


----------



## AdreaYsera (20. Oktober 2010)

Also anscheinend wollten die heute Bugfixes einspielen udn haben mehr Bugs als fixes geschafft  

Ich finds amüsant


----------



## Yaex (20. Oktober 2010)

Blackmoore wieder down' faaaaailed


----------



## Belfurion (20. Oktober 2010)

Komisch find ich das dass problem nicht auf allen servern ist sondern anscheinend nur auf bestimmten.

Hab ein DK auf Frostwolf= Funzt
Hab ein Human Thief auf Ulduar= Funzt
Hab meine Mains auf Gul'Dan= Keiner von den funzt

Ergo ist nur bei bestimmten servern.

Nebenbei zock ich noch Titan Quest^^


----------



## RippedLife (20. Oktober 2010)

Masahiko schrieb:


> Wenn, wie bei dir steht, das du mehr liest als du schreibst, hättest gelesen das es allen so geht.



ich muss ich sagen, ich bin ein trottel xD


----------



## Yaex (20. Oktober 2010)

Blackmoore ist online' man schreibt sich.


----------



## Totemkrieger (20. Oktober 2010)

AdreaYsera schrieb:


> Also anscheinend wollten die heute Bugfixes einspielen udn haben mehr Bugs als fixes geschafft
> 
> Ich finds amüsant



Schon erschreckend,dass heute noch mehr Bugs zu finden sind,also bis gestern ohnehin schon waren.
Ich frage mich wie man sowas veröffentlichen kann,auch wenn viele Faktoren eine Rolle spielen,die erst auf den Liveservern zum tragen kommen.


----------



## Röhrrich (20. Oktober 2010)

ich kann warten frisch gebratene thüringer bratwürste  in den raum stell Senf oda Ketschup habt ihr ja selber ^^


----------



## Farstar (20. Oktober 2010)

ohje, so viel gejammer das ihr nicht spielen könnt ... was macht ihr nur wenn es World of Warcraft bald nicht mehr geben wird? Nach Cataclysm sieht die Zukunft für dieses Spiel nicht wirklich gut aus, weil es sind keine weitere Erweiterungen geplant!


----------



## Berrry (20. Oktober 2010)

Belfurion schrieb:


> Komisch find ich das dass problem nicht auf allen servern ist sondern anscheinend nur auf bestimmten.
> 
> Hab ein DK auf Frostwolf= Funzt
> Hab ein Human Thief auf Ulduar= Funzt
> ...



Wenn man die englischen Klassennamen nit kennt sollte man sie nicht benutzen find ich


----------



## Dispair (20. Oktober 2010)

Röhrrich schrieb:


> ich kann warten frisch gebratene thüringer bratwürste in den raum stell Senf oda Ketschup habt ihr ja selber ^^



ich will chicken wings! oder chinesisch 

btw. hast du nen char auf Mal'Ganis? Da gibts auch nen Röhrich ^^


----------



## Belfurion (20. Oktober 2010)

Berrry schrieb:


> Wenn man die englischen Klassennamen nit kennt sollte man sie nicht benutzen find ich




Ja sorry kannte das Englische wort für Schurke jetzt nicht und da die eh alle Kriminel sind hab ich mir gedacht nimmste das englische Wort für Dieb.


----------



## Yaex (20. Oktober 2010)

Berrry schrieb:


> Wenn man die englischen Klassennamen nit kennt sollte man sie nicht benutzen find ich



Lass ihn doch; wenn er es so schreiben möcht.
Nicht jeder ist der perfekte Deutsche.
Immer dieses Niveaulose korigieren, oder aufmerksam machen.
Das ist unter alles Sau' und zeigt unreife deinerseits.


----------



## Totemkrieger (20. Oktober 2010)

Röhrrich schrieb:


> ich kann warten frisch gebratene thüringer bratwürste in den raum stell Senf oda Ketschup habt ihr ja selber ^^



Ich komm vorbei*Wasser im Mund zusammen lauf*


----------



## Comp4ny (20. Oktober 2010)

Toller Witz Tuhen Sie doch da ich die ganze zeit Zocke 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oddygon (20. Oktober 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Die Server Funktionieren ....



Da Funzt mal wieder gar nix!


----------



## AdreaYsera (20. Oktober 2010)

Farstar schrieb:


> ohje, so viel gejammer das ihr nicht spielen könnt ... was macht ihr nur wenn es World of Warcraft bald nicht mehr geben wird? Nach Cataclysm sieht die Zukunft für dieses Spiel nicht wirklich gut aus, weil es sind keine weitere Erweiterungen geplant!




Na ja, weil ja dann die Welt unter geht, einen anderen Grund haben sie nicht *keine* weitere Erweiterungen rauszubringen!

Es gibt um WoW noch soviele Themen um das sich WoW drehen könnte...die würden sich ins eigene Fleisch schneiden, denn i-wann wirds langweillig, man hätte alle Erfolge geschafft, man hätte das Goldcap erreicht, man hät sich bis zum maximum equipt! Was dann? Aufhören!! von 12Mill. spieler würde es sich auf ein drittel reduzieren!


----------



## Röhrrich (20. Oktober 2010)

nein ich bin nur auf todeswache aba da heiß ich Röhrrchen


----------



## Berrry (20. Oktober 2010)

Yaex schrieb:


> Lass ihn doch; wenn er es so schreiben möcht.
> Nicht jeder ist der perfekte Deutsche.
> Immer dieses Niveaulose korigieren, oder aufmerksam machen.
> Das ist unter alles Sau' und zeigt unreife deinerseits.



Ich zeige also unreife wenn er den totalen mumpitz von sich gibt ? Soso das ist ja mal eine nette Ansichtsweise  Und btw was hasten du gerade gemacht ? Du hast doch auch nur gemeckert


----------



## Comp4ny (20. Oktober 2010)

Oddygon schrieb:


> Da Funzt mal wieder gar nix!



Sie Bild über dir....


----------



## Gondorylat (20. Oktober 2010)

Mich ärgerts heut nur, dass ich gestern noch Auktionen eingestellt hab und nun die Zeit verloren geht.

Ich weiß selber Schuld wegen Mi...habs verpeilt gestern...oder war ich einfach zu Optimistisch, hmmm.

Allen viel Spaß beim Warten!!!


----------



## Solaki (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß nicht auf wieviele es zutrifft aber mein Freund kam rein, hat Dungeonbrowser angemacht, wurde ausgeloggt und kommt nicht mehr rein. Also falls ihr drin seit auf keinen Fall benutzen (was ich sowieso nicht machen würde an so einem instabilen Tag)


----------



## mad_chaos (20. Oktober 2010)

Die Aldor läuft... nur Dungeon-Browser und dergleichen funktioniert gar nicht.


----------



## Witzbold7 (20. Oktober 2010)

WTF?!

Bin auf Arthas, der Realm ist on.

Doch ich bekomme die Meldung: Char nicht gefunden?!

*panik*


----------



## DarknessShadow (20. Oktober 2010)

Ist das bei euch auch so komme bis zum ladebildschirm dann ca 3min später kommt fehler charakter nicht gefunden 
leider bei alle charaktern so :/	bin auf Kil'Jeaden


----------



## Yaex (20. Oktober 2010)

Berrry schrieb:


> Ich zeige also unreife wenn er den totalen mumpitz von sich gibt ? Soso das ist ja mal eine nette Ansichtsweise  Und btw was hasten du gerade gemacht ? Du hast doch auch nur gemeckert



Naja' war halt sein unwissender Englischer Wortschatz, lustig war es jedoch.
Rogue > dieses Wort kennt nicht jeder Spieler.
Viele fragen mich, was dies sein soll.
Aber okai' tut mir leid das ich dich angeziegt habe.
Bin grad erst aufgewacht, da bin ich muffig. <3


----------



## Nauli (20. Oktober 2010)

Gondorylat schrieb:


> Mich ärgerts heut nur, dass ich gestern noch Auktionen eingestellt hab und nun die Zeit verloren geht.
> 
> Ich weiß selber Schuld wegen Mi...habs verpeilt gestern...oder war ich einfach zu Optimistisch, hmmm.
> 
> Allen viel Spaß beim Warten!!!



Naja hab um 2:57 Uhr auch Auktionen reingemacht, gehen also erst um 2:57 (Morgen nacht) raus, aber bis dahin sind sie eh Verkauft.
Mir ist egal welcher Tag ist, wenn ich Sachen habe die gut weggehen dann verkaufe ich sie halt


----------



## Belfurion (20. Oktober 2010)

Berrry schrieb:


> Ich zeige also unreife wenn er den totalen mumpitz von sich gibt ? Soso das ist ja mal eine nette Ansichtsweise




Mein ganzer Text ist "totalen mumpitz" nur weil ich das Englische Wort für Dieb statt Schurke benutze?


----------



## Heavyimpact (20. Oktober 2010)

So mir reichts....probier es wohl heute abend noch mal....bis dahin.....rl....gibt ja genug zu tun


----------



## raffaeline (20. Oktober 2010)

Wie doof muss man eigentlich sein, um Mitarbeiter bei Blizz zu werden? Reicht ein Attest über eine unheilbare Geisteskrankheit??


----------



## Tindomerell (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich komm nicht mal ins WoW richtig rein...ich logg mich ein, will meinen Server auswählen und dann steht da "Verbindung wurde unterbrochen" Oo Und das seit nun mehr einer Stunde...
Ist sonst noch jemand auf der Todeswache und hat das?*kopf kratz*^^


----------



## Niné1987 (20. Oktober 2010)

Also hab es grad versucht der Server Todeswache ist zwar online kann mich aber noch net einloggen, flieg nach max 10sek wieder raus


----------



## echterman (20. Oktober 2010)

Berrry schrieb:


> Warum schaust du nit einfach nach ? o0



weil ich noch auf arbeit bin und nebenher hier surfe wenn mal ruhe ist...
deshalb kann ich gerade nicht nachschaun...


----------



## Aniversy (20. Oktober 2010)

raffaeline schrieb:


> Wie doof muss man eigentlich sein, um Mitarbeiter bei Blizz zu werden? Reicht ein Attest über eine unheilbare Geisteskrankheit??



wie doof muss man sein so ein beitrag zu schreiben?


----------



## steakpfanne (20. Oktober 2010)

Nazjatar & Nethersturm gehn super. Nur Blackrock wo meine Mains sind nicht^^


----------



## Aniversy (20. Oktober 2010)

raffaeline schrieb:


> Wie doof muss man eigentlich sein, um Mitarbeiter bei Blizz zu werden? Reicht ein Attest über eine unheilbare Geisteskrankheit??



wie doof muss man sein so ein beitrag zu schreiben?


----------



## Witzbold7 (20. Oktober 2010)

DarknessShadow schrieb:


> Ist das bei euch auch so komme bis zum ladebildschirm dann ca 3min später kommt fehler charakter nicht gefunden
> leider bei alle charaktern so :/	bin auf Kil'Jeaden



Schau einen Beitrag über dir^^

Habe genau das selbe Problem...

Wir wurden doch nicht etwa geha.....


----------



## Brummkreisel (20. Oktober 2010)

Witzbold7 schrieb:


> WTF?!
> 
> Bin auf Arthas, der Realm ist on.
> 
> ...



Keen Stress ist bei anderen Usern sicher auch aktuell das Problem (inkl. mir). Bin auf Norgannon...Darkmoon Faire komm ich rein mitm WL....wenn ich dort mitm Schami einlogge, schaffe ich an der Bosspuppe einen Cast dann gibts nen Frozen Screen wo nur Kaltstart möglich ist....sicher keine hilfreiche Aussage aber allein die individuellen Szenarien der einzelnen Verhaltensweisen der Chars auf den verschiedenen Servern ist schon kurios!! ))


----------



## Yaex (20. Oktober 2010)

steakpfanne schrieb:


> Nazjatar & Nethersturm gehn super. Nur Blackrock wo meine Mains sind nicht^^



Bin auf deinem Realmpool - Blackmoore krieg ich mich auch nicht eingeloggt :/


----------



## AdreaYsera (20. Oktober 2010)

Witzbold7 schrieb:


> Schau einen Beitrag über dir^^
> 
> Habe genau das selbe Problem...
> 
> Wir wurden doch nicht etwa geha.....



lesst mal die beiträge bei den ganzen vorherigen Seiten...so geht es den meissten auf den meissten Servern...Es sind noch graviertende Bugs online und obwohl die server online sind, nicht möglich ust sich einzuloggen!


----------



## Opportunity (20. Oktober 2010)

Witzbold7 schrieb:


> WTF?!
> 
> Bin auf Arthas, der Realm ist on.
> 
> ...



joa ist bei mir auch so, spiel auch auf KJ, aber ich glaub kaum, dass es daran liegt ^^


----------



## Opportunity (20. Oktober 2010)

also ich hänge auch im Startbildschirm


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Wisst ihr was?
Ich HASSE Mittwoch...


----------



## Interminator (20. Oktober 2010)

hmmm destromath auch noch nich on, leider sind da meine ganzen 80er drauf xD


----------



## Hank Smith (20. Oktober 2010)

Farstar schrieb:


> ohje, so viel gejammer das ihr nicht spielen könnt ... was macht ihr nur wenn es World of Warcraft bald nicht mehr geben wird? Nach Cataclysm sieht die Zukunft für dieses Spiel nicht wirklich gut aus, weil es sind keine weitere Erweiterungen geplant!



Natürlich sind sie das, das ist auch der Grund warum es nicht bis 90 sondern nur bis 85 geht.


----------



## Yaex (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich sag einfach' legt euch gemütlich ins Bett, macht ein wenig die Augen zu.
Genießt die Zeit die ihr habt, und geht dannach in die Küche.
Macht euch etwas zu essen' worauf ihr grade sehr appetit habt.
Und dann schön langsam & genussvoll reinschlingen.
Anschließend wieder hier vorbeisehen, und einloggen.
Thihi' leichte Komplexe


----------



## Nauli (20. Oktober 2010)

DarknessShadow schrieb:


> bin auf Kil'Jeaden



xD spiele auch auf Kil´Jaeden.


----------



## Feysrolla (20. Oktober 2010)

Wenns so weiter geht schaffen wir noch die 4000 seiten heute :S


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Feysrolla schrieb:


> Wenns so weiter geht schaffen wir noch die 4000 seiten heute :S



Das befürchte ich auch...


----------



## alectronic (20. Oktober 2010)

ich spiele auch auf kil'jaeden


----------



## Nauli (20. Oktober 2010)

Dann mal Spamm Tasten belegen und 4000 Seiten holen.


----------



## Witzbold7 (20. Oktober 2010)

*Steht bei euch das das die Wartungsarbeiten verlängert wurden?

Ne Zeit haben sie jedoch nicht angegeben...*

Bei meinem Ladenbildschrim geht es sehr zügig zu, doch dann hängt er und nach 3mins: Char nicht gefunden :S


----------



## Röhrrich (20. Oktober 2010)

ich warte einfach irgendwann im lauf des tages nachmittags abend wirds wohl gehen hoffentlich ich mach mir da jetzt keinen harten. Lieber jetzt warten das es dann eventuell läuft als wie jetzt einloggen u weiterhin nur probs zu haben etc.


----------



## alectronic (20. Oktober 2010)

ich spiele jetzt beta


----------



## Niné1987 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ach ich finds auch blöd jeden Mittwoch den gleichen Müll und dafür zahl ich im Monat auch noch 13€.....


Naja will hoffen das die das problem schnell beheben bevor man wieder Arbeiten geht 



MFG


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

alectronic schrieb:


> ich spiele jetzt beta



Dann verpiss dich >.<


----------



## Tiuz (20. Oktober 2010)

ich finde es schlimm das es so lange dauert jetzt wartet man schon seid um 11 darauf online gehen zu können und was passiert...nichtsmitlerweile ist es schon 14 uhr .
man bezahlt ein haufen geld dafür für ein verbugtes und/oder garnicht spielbares spiel.über 12 mio. spieler die alle hierfür bezahlen das man immer wieder vor sowelchen aussetzern sitzt und nichts machen kann...


----------



## alectronic (20. Oktober 2010)

em ja du bist ja sehr nett und so....!!!!haha beta...! angeb*


----------



## AdreaYsera (20. Oktober 2010)

Niné1987 schrieb:


> Ach ich finds auch blöd jeden Mittwoch den gleichen Müll und dafür zahl ich im Monat auch noch 13€.....
> 
> 
> Naja will hoffen das die das problem schnell beheben bevor man wieder Arbeiten geht
> ...




Andererseits...ohne diese wöchentliche Wartungen, wäre das Spiel schon lang nicht mehr spielbar, sind darauf auch angewiesen!


----------



## Niné1987 (20. Oktober 2010)

AdreaYsera schrieb:


> Andererseits...ohne diese wöchentliche Wartungen, wäre das Spiel schon lang nicht mehr spielbar, sind darauf auch angewiesen!







stimmt aber trotzdem sollten sie es mal in den griff bekommen denn es warten aj alle drauf das wir rein kommen


----------



## Aniversy (20. Oktober 2010)

und genau für diese wartungs arbeiten sind ein teil der Dienstleistung für die du deine 13 euro ausgibst...


am besten hörst auf zu zahlen evtl hören dann die wartungsarbeiten auf? Oo


----------



## AdreaYsera (20. Oktober 2010)

Niné1987 schrieb:


> stimmt aber trotzdem sollten sie es mal in den griff bekommen denn es warten aj alle drauf das wir rein kommen




Da gfebe ich dir recht, deswegen hoffe ich, dass die länge der Wartungen nur bedeuten kann das sie das meisste gefixed bekommen...ich bleib mal optimistisch!


----------



## Paradøx (20. Oktober 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Dann verpiss dich >.<



Nanana. Immer schön lieb zueinander


----------



## GT 666 (20. Oktober 2010)

das geht ja immernoch nicht


----------



## Nauli (20. Oktober 2010)

Blizzard macht ja nur 156.000.000$ im Monat.


----------



## Sysa (20. Oktober 2010)

ich bin seit geraumer Zeit auf Ambossar online ... einer von 7 Allis, die mir über /who suche angezeigt werden.

Von anderen auf meiner Freundesliste sehe ich immer nur " XY ist jetzt offline ", da hatte ich wohl einfach nur Schwein, das ich überhaupt rein gekommen bin.

Witzig: ich hab eben zusammen mit einer anderen Nachtelfe TW verteidigt, 2 gegen ... 0 Hordler 

und Erz farmen ist im Moment easy ... nur eigentlich wollte ich heute mittag eigentlich was anderes machen.


----------



## Niné1987 (20. Oktober 2010)

AdreaYsera schrieb:


> Da gfebe ich dir recht, deswegen hoffe ich, dass die länge der Wartungen nur bedeuten kann das sie das meisste gefixed bekommen...ich bleib mal optimistisch!





Eben also abwarten und dann später nochmal schauen , denk mal spätestens heut Abend wird es schon wieder gehen


----------



## alectronic (20. Oktober 2010)

beta spackt.... na toll


----------



## cottbus (20. Oktober 2010)

ihr hört euch alle genau so an --->klick klick.


----------



## GT 666 (20. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt eigentlich wenig sachen die mich sauer machen aber das ist eine davon


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

cottbus schrieb:


> ihr hört euch alle genau so an --->klick klick.



Ja und?


----------



## Interminator (20. Oktober 2010)

AdreaYsera schrieb:


> Da gfebe ich dir recht, deswegen hoffe ich, dass die länge der Wartungen nur bedeuten kann das sie das meisste gefixed bekommen...ich bleib mal optimistisch!



ja nur das schlimme ist dann wenn man so lange wartet weil die es nich rechtzeitig schaffen und dann danach noch mehr verbuggt ist ^^


----------



## Philine (20. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 ich hab den Schuldigen gefunden


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ich hab den Schuldigen gefunden



Lyncht das Katzenvieh!


----------



## Interminator (20. Oktober 2010)

cottbus schrieb:


> ihr hört euch alle genau so an --->klick klick.



jetzt fühl ich mich aber wirklich stark verletzt von dir ich glaube ich muss mich jetzt erstmal ritzen gehen bis die server wieder on sind...


----------



## Ghazemeister (20. Oktober 2010)

man ich muss zocken (zum glück bin ich kein suchtie)!!!!


----------



## Heavyimpact (20. Oktober 2010)

cottbus schrieb:


> ihr hört euch alle genau so an --->klick klick.



wie geil ..... ha ha ha .... very nice!


----------



## GT 666 (20. Oktober 2010)

Kaffe und Kuchen für alle


----------



## AdreaYsera (20. Oktober 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ich hab den Schuldigen gefunden




Auf gehts zum Katzen raid


----------



## BlackRobe (20. Oktober 2010)

Kennt wer nen paar Franzosen denen er die Adresse vom HQ in Paris schicken kann? Ansonst Generalstreik *fg*

/ironie off


----------



## .Blôôdy. (20. Oktober 2010)

JUHUUUU!! 
Ich bin im Buffed MAgazin seite 52 unten links DDD
*nen keks freu*


----------



## Sysa (20. Oktober 2010)

GT schrieb:


> Kaffe und Kuchen für alle




danke, ich greife da gerne zu 

und ich stell ein paar Kekse dazu


----------



## MasterMarvin (20. Oktober 2010)

Hilffffffffffffffffffeeeeeeeeeeeee ich muß auch zocken .....mmmhhhmmmm zum glück bin ich auch kein suchti !!!!

ach und tötet diese verdammte Katze .....gggrrrrr


----------



## Hank Smith (20. Oktober 2010)

Sysa schrieb:


> ich bin seit geraumer Zeit auf Ambossar online ... einer von 7 Allis, die mir über /who suche angezeigt werden.
> 
> Von anderen auf meiner Freundesliste sehe ich immer nur " XY ist jetzt offline ", da hatte ich wohl einfach nur Schwein, das ich überhaupt rein gekommen bin.
> 
> ...



Das hatte ich auch schonmal. *g

2 standen in der Festung und ich habe unten mit ein und derselben Belagerungsmaschine alle 3 türme zerstört. Einen Hordler gesehen habe ich ausser den NPC's nicht.


----------



## raffaeline (20. Oktober 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ich hab den Schuldigen gefunden



Ich glaub, so intelligente Schrauber gibts bei Blizz nicht ... muss also ein fake sein


----------



## GT 666 (20. Oktober 2010)

Sysa schrieb:


> danke, ich greife da gerne zu
> 
> und ich stell ein paar Kekse dazu





und wenn wir dick und rund sind wissen wir ja wer die schuldigen sind blizzard


----------



## Hasse (20. Oktober 2010)

Da geht man mal in die Mittagspause unde denkt:
ha, die können gleich alle wieder spielen und dann kommst du
aus der Pause wieder, und es sind noch fast alle da...

Und die 3k-Seite haste auch verpasst....menno^^


----------



## Meuchelwicht (20. Oktober 2010)

Es ist immer wieder schön zu sehen, wie 'se sich Mittwoch's aufregen...ich für meinen Teil sitze belustigt auf der Arbeit - mit ner Tasse Tee ;-)


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Hasse schrieb:


> Da geht man mal in die Mittagspause unde denkt:
> ha, die können gleich alle wieder spielen und dann kommst du
> aus der Pause wieder, und es sind noch fast alle da...
> 
> Und die 3k-Seite haste auch verpasst....menno^^



Ich hab sie auch verpasst.
War beim Mittagessen.


----------



## SeToY (20. Oktober 2010)

Meuchelwicht schrieb:


> Es ist immer wieder schön zu sehen, wie 'se sich Mittwoch's aufregen...ich für meinen Teil sitze belustigt auf der Arbeit - mit ner Tasse Tee ;-)



Ich könnte es nicht besser sagen.


----------



## Sysa (20. Oktober 2010)

GT schrieb:


> und wenn wir dick und rund sind wissen wir ja wer die schuldigen sind blizzard




genauso schauts aus


----------



## GT 666 (20. Oktober 2010)

Meuchelwicht schrieb:


> Es ist immer wieder schön zu sehen, wie 'se sich Mittwoch's aufregen...ich für meinen Teil sitze belustigt auf der Arbeit - mit ner Tasse Tee ;-)



Fencheltee wa ? )


----------



## Floyder (20. Oktober 2010)

Dun Morogh ist wieder funktionstüchtig... wo bleibt Ambossar ? <.<


----------



## AdreaYsera (20. Oktober 2010)

Meuchelwicht schrieb:


> Es ist immer wieder schön zu sehen, wie 'se sich Mittwoch's aufregen...ich für meinen Teil sitze belustigt auf der Arbeit - mit ner Tasse Tee ;-)



ich muzsss ehrlich sagen..ich verschiebe grad das einkaufen gehen, ich find es Mittwochs immer amüsant und lache mich über das eine oder andere Kaputt. Damit meine ich nicht über dümme sondern über ehrlich Witzige kommentare! ich liebe den Mittwoch, denn da gehts mal ausnahmsweise mal nicht um DMG, GS oder sonstiges


----------



## MasterMarvin (20. Oktober 2010)

ist diese verdammte katze endlich tot ?????


----------



## GT 666 (20. Oktober 2010)

Wenn nicht dann kann ich mein Hund ja mal drauf los lassen die hat Katzen zum fressen gern


----------



## MasterMarvin (20. Oktober 2010)

mach das der soll den übeltäter mal richtig zwischen die mangel nehmen ....so dann wäre das geklärt ....weiter warten auf server ....


----------



## GT 666 (20. Oktober 2010)

Eigentlich sagt man ja das Mittwoch ein guter Tag ist denn man hat die hälfte der arbeitswoche hinter sich seid dem ich aber wow spiele mag ich den tag nicht mehr


----------



## GT 666 (20. Oktober 2010)

Eigentlich sagt man ja das Mittwoch ein guter Tag ist denn man hat die hälfte der arbeitswoche hinter sich seid dem ich aber wow spiele mag ich den tag nicht mehr  

da fällt mir grad was ein


wir protestieren auf allen vieren weil wir wissen der mittwoch ist beschissen


----------



## Niné1987 (20. Oktober 2010)

GT schrieb:


> Eigentlich sagt man ja das Mittwoch ein guter Tag ist denn man hat die hälfte der arbeitswoche hinter sich seid dem ich aber wow spiele mag ich den tag nicht mehr





Da geb ich dir 100% recht...


----------



## GT 666 (20. Oktober 2010)

Eigentlich sagt man ja das Mittwoch ein guter Tag ist denn man hat die hälfte der arbeitswoche hinter sich seid dem ich aber wow spiele mag ich den tag nicht mehr  

da fällt mir grad was ein


wir protestieren auf allen vieren weil wir wissen der mittwoch ist beschissen


----------



## Jagolus (20. Oktober 2010)

Wenn wenigstens das Wetter besser wäre könnt ich im garten was machen, aber so ...


----------



## Weißer (20. Oktober 2010)

Blizzard leistet sich momentan recht viele Fehler. 

Für was gibts Testserver?


----------



## SeToY (20. Oktober 2010)

Lohnt es noch www.seitseid.de zu posten?


----------



## Niné1987 (20. Oktober 2010)

Jagolus schrieb:


> Wenn wenigstens das Wetter besser wäre könnt ich im garten was machen, aber so ...





Wem sagst du das war zwar heut Vormittag auch mal kurz im Garten aber viel machen kannst ja bei dem beschissenen wetter net


----------



## GT 666 (20. Oktober 2010)

Eigentlich sagt man ja das Mittwoch ein guter Tag ist denn man hat die hälfte der arbeitswoche hinter sich seid dem ich aber wow spiele mag ich den tag nicht mehr  

da fällt mir grad was ein


wir protestieren auf allen vieren weil wir wissen der mittwoch ist beschissen


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß, was hilft...
Sich mit der härtesten Mucke zudröhnen, die man finden kann...


----------



## DarknessShadow (20. Oktober 2010)

gt 666 LOL ? 4 fach post lol 

wie haste das geschafft xD?


----------



## -mattez- (20. Oktober 2010)

Jeder der schreibt, dass sie sich über die Kommentare der "Suchtis" amüsieren, sitzt zuhause vor dem Rechner und versucht sich im Minutentakt einzuloggen. 

Klar, ihr sitzt alle auf Arbeit und surft die ganze Zeit auf Bluffed rum weil ihr alle hohe Tiere seit. LOOL


----------



## Heavyimpact (20. Oktober 2010)

hier für alle die mal 3:48 min musikalisch unterhalten werden wollen aber den bezug zum game net verlieren wollen  

gerade beim youtuben gefunden 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urNyg1ftMIU&feature=related


----------



## SeToY (20. Oktober 2010)

SeToY schrieb:


> Lohnt es noch www.seitseid.de zu posten?



Und noch einer, der sich einreihen will...


----------



## .Blôôdy. (20. Oktober 2010)

Frostwolf geht und alle sind da drauf WTF LAAAAGS in OG -.-''


----------



## str8fromthaNebula (20. Oktober 2010)

aber die nethereier warten doch auf mich...


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Der Titel dieses Songs passt perfekt zum heutigen Tag.


----------



## Floyder (20. Oktober 2010)

Irgendwie scheinen alle Server außer Ambossar zu funktionieren..


----------



## Jagolus (20. Oktober 2010)

Tirion funzzt auch noch net


----------



## Odes (20. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir kommt nach dem Ladescreen "Charakter nicht gefunden" und das bei jedem char :-/


----------



## Odes (20. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir kommt nach dem Ladescreen "Charakter nicht gefunden" und das bei jedem char :-/


----------



## Odes (20. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir kommt nach dem Ladescreen "Charakter nicht gefunden" und das bei jedem char :-/


----------



## Feradin (20. Oktober 2010)

Zum Zeitvertreib weil die Server down sind

Server is down


----------



## Liathinu (20. Oktober 2010)

glaubt ihr des wird heute noch was?


----------



## Ingrimba (20. Oktober 2010)

ich sehe was , was du nicht siehs und das ist rot mit gelber schrift


----------



## Ahrtus (20. Oktober 2010)

Ambossar ftw.. Aber nur die Horde da, wobei sie ein bischen viel im Nachteil ist


----------



## Niné1987 (20. Oktober 2010)

Todeswache geht auch noch nicht...aber die meisten scheinen zu gehen..naja zock ich ertmal wo anders weiter man sieht und hört sich


----------



## Floyder (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe fast die befürchtung, dass es nicht der Fall wird...


----------



## Pruzze (20. Oktober 2010)

Lothar geht auch noch nicht. Einlogversuche enden mit "Charakter nicht gefunden" Homepage Seite - Forum- von Blizz ist auch down. Serverstatus Lothar wird als normal angezeigt.


----------



## bobz--kaly (20. Oktober 2010)

Heute Geburtstag .. 18.. !!

Wolle Zocken zum Geburtstag : (

Und heute Abend Feiern


----------



## RippedLife (20. Oktober 2010)

Floyder schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheinen alle Server außer Ambossar zu funktionieren..



Warum musste ich mir nur einen char auf Ambossar erstellen -.-"


----------



## Eryas (20. Oktober 2010)

"Der Charakter konnte nicht gefunden werden"---->"Die Verbindung zum Server wurde unterbrochen"
ARGH...warum passiert das nur mit den Charakteren, mit denen man spielen will und nicht mit irgendwelchen Gammeltwinks 
Irgendwie nervt das...

mfg
Eryas


----------



## Lonesmage (20. Oktober 2010)

bobz--kaly schrieb:


> Heute Geburtstag .. 18.. !!
> 
> Wolle Zocken zum Geburtstag : (
> 
> Und heute Abend Feiern



gratz... feier jetzt und zock heute abend  na, ich hoffe so schlimm isses nicht bei dir


----------



## Blackcat2907 (20. Oktober 2010)

also ich komme auf teldrassil nach wie vor bsi erfolg dnan characktere ned gefunden und in realmlist wird er als aktiv angezeigt.


----------



## Cathan (20. Oktober 2010)

Eredar geht auch nicht.
e:


----------



## Eryas (20. Oktober 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch bobz--kaly *Glas heb und zuprost* 

mfg 
Eryas


----------



## Liathinu (20. Oktober 2010)

welcher server geht denn zurzeit eigentlich normal?


----------



## TonyMontana777 (20. Oktober 2010)

bobz--kaly schrieb:


> Heute Geburtstag .. 18.. !!
> 
> Wolle Zocken zum Geburtstag : (
> 
> Und heute Abend Feiern




normal schreib ich auf so sachen nicht die nach schreihen "gratuliert mir" aber 18 ist was besonderes^^ 

allso ALLES GUTE ZUM BDAY und feier lieber den tag als wow zu zoggen bzw drauf zu warten das server on geht^^ wow rennt nicht weg aber wirst nur einmal volljährig^^

btt: eredar und natherimz ist auch noch off 

lg


----------



## Magistinus (20. Oktober 2010)

Liathinu schrieb:


> welcher server geht denn zurzeit eigentlich normal?



Uldum Spanisch


----------



## Corescant (20. Oktober 2010)

keine sorge, die arguswacht ist auch noch off...
am ende des ladebalkens gibts irgendwann nen dc...

Frag mich echt wofür die Testserver haben...

Jeder Koch probiert sein Gericht bevor er es rausgibt


----------



## Solaki (20. Oktober 2010)

Oh man ich warte jetzt seit 9 Uhr morgens auf Durotan...


----------



## IchbinArzt (20. Oktober 2010)

Komme auch nur bis zum Char Auswahlbildschirm.
Scheint als sind alle Realms betroffen. Die Wartungsarbeiten wurden ja auch verlängert. 
Steht nur nicht bis wann. Egal, warten wir halt ;-) 

Doc


----------



## Thuum (20. Oktober 2010)

Solaki schrieb:


> Oh man ich warte jetzt seit 9 Uhr morgens auf Durotan...



dito


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Solaki schrieb:


> Oh man ich warte jetzt seit 9 Uhr morgens auf Durotan...



Ich seit dem die Wartungsarbeiten eigentlich vorbei sein sollten... ich hasse es.


----------



## TonyMontana777 (20. Oktober 2010)

Solaki schrieb:


> Oh man ich warte jetzt seit 9 Uhr morgens auf Durotan...



hmm sollte ja eh erst um 11 regulär on kommen also wartes schon 2 stunden zuviel ...das ist hart  mein beileid ich schieb ja jetzt schon filme und ich wart erst seid 12 den mir ist gerade voll langweilig -.-* xD


----------



## Blackcat2907 (20. Oktober 2010)

die könnten wneigstens mal statement abgeben die böses bliizis  man fischt im dunkeln kein wunder wenn man absäuft.


----------



## Hami (20. Oktober 2010)

Mmh warum kommt der gute Schneesturm seit ein Paar großem Patches nicht mehr mit 8 Stunden zur überholung aus? Zu den stoß Zeiten in classic und BC ging es auch, ok man direkt nach freischaltung der Server in einer Warteschlange, aber das ist ja normal wenn aber Tausende einloggen wollen.

Dennoch ist es verwunderlich, lustig aber auch gleichzeitig schon bemitleidenswert was Blizzard seit dem Patch 4.0.1 bzw. seit dem PTR mit 4.0.1 abzieht. Schade, war mal eine gute Firma.


----------



## LadyNessa (20. Oktober 2010)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY bobz-kaly* 


Meine kleine schläft und ich wollte zocken und jetzt das :-( naja dann halt heute abend 

*
*


----------



## IchbinArzt (20. Oktober 2010)

Solaki schrieb:


> Oh man ich warte jetzt seit 9 Uhr morgens auf Durotan...




Waren nicht alle Server offiziell bis 11 Uhr down ??? Warum dann schon ab 9 Uhr warten ? ^^


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (20. Oktober 2010)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Waren nicht alle Server offiziell bis 11 Uhr down ??? Warum dann schon ab 9 Uhr warten ? ^^



Sucht^^


----------



## fl01 (20. Oktober 2010)

Blizzard wurde gehackt!
Die Server werden morgen verschwinden! 

Nein jetzt mal erlich, Blizzard musste ja mal wieder irgendetwas verkacken


----------



## IchbinArzt (20. Oktober 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Sucht^^



Ja der Gedanke kam mir auch wollte es nur nicht ausspechen ;-)


----------



## Lonesmage (20. Oktober 2010)

LadyNessa schrieb:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY bobz-kaly*
> 
> 
> Meine kleine schläft und ich wollte zocken und jetzt das :-( naja dann halt heute abend
> ...



manchmal fahren sie ja früher hoch ...


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Wahrscheinlich steckt irgendein Stecker nicht richtig...


----------



## Lord Aresius (20. Oktober 2010)

naja, ein wenig lächerlich ist es langsam schon von Blizzard, aber mich regts nicht auf.

Ich bin mittlerweile am Bücher lesen, vielleicht sollten das andere auch mal tun, entspannt sehr.


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> naja, ein wenig lächerlich ist es langsam schon von Blizzard, aber mich regts nicht auf.
> 
> Ich bin mittlerweile am Bücher lesen, vielleicht sollten das andere auch mal tun, entspannt sehr.



Ich dröhn mich grade mit Deathcore und Death Metal zu, das entspannt auch ungemein.


----------



## TonyMontana777 (20. Oktober 2010)

Blackcat2907 schrieb:


> die könnten wneigstens mal statement abgeben die böses bliizis man fischt im dunkeln kein wunder wenn man absäuft.



ja und vorallem find ich sie könnten für die ganzen zeit die man warten seit patch und porbs haben ruhig mal nen tag springen lassen das wär nur fair.... -.-*


----------



## MasterCrain (20. Oktober 2010)

Mir egal arbeite eh noch^^


----------



## Lonesmage (20. Oktober 2010)

LadyNessa schrieb:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY bobz-kaly*
> 
> 
> Meine kleine schläft und ich wollte zocken und jetzt das :-( naja dann halt heute abend
> ...



manchmal fahren sie ja früher hoch ... 

EDIT: Verdammt, den falschen beitrag zitiert, meinte den hier:
Waren nicht alle Server offiziell bis 11 Uhr down ??? Warum dann schon ab 9 Uhr warten ? ^^


----------



## Solaki (20. Oktober 2010)

TonyMontana777 schrieb:


> hmm sollte ja eh erst um 11 regulär on kommen also wartes schon 2 stunden zuviel ...das ist hart  mein beileid ich schieb ja jetzt schon filme und ich wart erst seid 12 den mir ist gerade voll langweilig -.-* xD






Ich mein ja auch das ich heute morgen gegen 9 aufgestanden bin und seitdem darauf warte das die Wartungsarbeiten beendet werden ^^

Außerdem hat es nichts mit Sucht zu tun. Ich hatte blos ausgerechnet heute mal wieder richtig bock weiterzuleveln...


----------



## Uschili (20. Oktober 2010)

Blackcat2907 schrieb:


> also ich komme auf teldrassil nach wie vor bsi erfolg dnan characktere ned gefunden und in realmlist wird er als aktiv angezeigt.



jo....so isses bei mir och


----------



## Sethclaw (20. Oktober 2010)

hat man mal mittwoch frei & wartet auf madmortem & nix passiert..


----------



## Brucki (20. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z0kGAz6HYM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


zum relaxen für euch alle, ist einfach der Beste song ever!


----------



## raffaeline (20. Oktober 2010)

Hami schrieb:


> Mmh warum kommt der gute Schneesturm seit ein Paar großem Patches nicht mehr mit 8 Stunden zur überholung aus? Zu den stoß Zeiten in classic und BC ging es auch, ok man direkt nach freischaltung der Server in einer Warteschlange, aber das ist ja normal wenn aber Tausende einloggen wollen.
> 
> Dennoch ist es verwunderlich, lustig aber auch gleichzeitig schon bemitleidenswert was Blizzard seit dem Patch 4.0.1 bzw. seit dem PTR mit 4.0.1 abzieht. Schade, war mal eine gute Firma.



war mal ne gute firma?? wann war das?? bevor es pc gab??


----------



## Uschili (20. Oktober 2010)

blackhand geht...


----------



## Tast (20. Oktober 2010)

Dann schaue ich mir halt bis die Server wieder funktionieren ein bisschen Tennis an







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dFSOk_THvDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Solaki (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht wielange es schon so ist, aber mir ist es jetzt aufgefallen. Der Text neben dem Loginfenster wurde aktualisiert...


----------



## -mattez- (20. Oktober 2010)

Gehts bei euch wieder? Bei mir noch nicht.


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Uschili schrieb:


> blackhand geht...



Interessiert mich net, ich will Durotan.


----------



## Feysrolla (20. Oktober 2010)

Hey nur noch 990 seiten die wir  heute schaffen müssen


----------



## Sethclaw (20. Oktober 2010)

raffaeline schrieb:


> war mal ne gute firma?? wann war das?? bevor es pc gab??




als sie mit activision ncih zusammen waren... wa blizzard echt on top, kann man nicht leugnen


----------



## Yaex (20. Oktober 2010)

Das selbe war zu Burning-Crusade Zeiten auch mal, da war der Server 1-2 Tage nicht spielbar.
Weil es einfach mit einen Patch soviele verschnubbelte Bugs gab, wo die Entwickler selbst erstmal
raussuchen mussten woran das liegt. Stellt euch das mal nicht alles so einfach vor.
Die Entwickler haben sehr viel Arbeit, und sie machen das auch für euch.
Also schätzt mal die Arbeit der Mitarbeiter, und nörgelt nicht immer nur rum.
Zeigt mehr Reife, und geht irgendetwas unternehmen. (:


----------



## aidekhia (20. Oktober 2010)

vllt gibts ja einen extra tag von blizz


----------



## TonyMontana777 (20. Oktober 2010)

Brucki schrieb:


> [media][/media]
> zum relaxen für euch alle, ist einfach der Beste song ever!



ja ist nett^^ aber wollte jetzt eigendlich nicht wieder schlafen gehen^^

da find ich das deutlichgeiler!!! vorallem die stelle mit der frau <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=11i2QElsYXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SeToY (20. Oktober 2010)

aidekhia schrieb:


> vllt gibts ja einen extra tag von blizz



Seit Kotzick da ist gibts doch nix mehr gratis...


----------



## 3x3Qta (20. Oktober 2010)

hm, irgendwie langweilig...


----------



## Hami (20. Oktober 2010)

@raffaeline

Deshalb ja auch das war. Als sie WoW rausbrachten lebten die Herren aus Kalifornien wie im Schlaraffenland. Starcraft Brodwar wurde wie verrückt gekauft, auch wenn es in Asien war. Die Warcraft Reihe wurde wieder offt gekauft und sie bekamen sehr viel Geld durch WoW. Aber man merkte das ab AQ keine wirklichen Ideen mehr hintern dem Spiel standen und alles irgendwo zurecht geschustert wurde um es der Community recht zu machen; vorallem stieg ihnen warscheinlich die Gier nach Geld zu kopf.

Es ist ja kein schlechtes Spiel. Auch wenn ich BC nicht mag, ist es kein schlechtes Addon, genau wie WotLK. Aber mal ehrlich, seit AQ oder vielleicht seit BWL hat WoW recht wenig mit qualitatievem hochwertigem spielen zu tun. Es lebt ja nur noch dadurch, das wir, die Abonnenten ihnen das Geld in ihren zu großgewordenen rachen wie bekloppte reinwerfen.


----------



## Mugdol (20. Oktober 2010)

Yaex schrieb:


> Das selbe war zu Burning-Crusade Zeiten auch mal, da war der Server 1-2 Tage nicht spielbar.
> Weil es einfach mit einen Patch soviele verschnubbelte Bugs gab, wo die Entwickler selbst erstmal
> raussuchen mussten woran das liegt. Stellt euch das mal nicht alles so einfach vor.
> Die Entwickler haben sehr viel Arbeit, und sie machen das auch für euch.
> ...




Also ich bin wirklich gegen das Genörgel, wenn die Server down sind, weil ich mir gut vorstellen kann, dass das sehr viel Arbeit bedeutet und das ja nicht deren Absicht ist, jedoch tun die für mich nichts. Blizzard will damit Geld verdienen und stellt die Server nicht aus wohltätigen Gründen zur Verfügung.


----------



## raffaeline (20. Oktober 2010)

Yaex schrieb:


> Das selbe war zu Burning-Crusade Zeiten auch mal, da war der Server 1-2 Tage nicht spielbar.
> Weil es einfach mit einen Patch soviele verschnubbelte Bugs gab, wo die Entwickler selbst erstmal
> raussuchen mussten woran das liegt. Stellt euch das mal nicht alles so einfach vor.
> Die Entwickler haben sehr viel Arbeit, und sie machen das auch für euch.
> ...



andererseits, wenn ich so einen schrott abliefern würde, hätte ich keine arbeit mehr ...
warum stellen die nicht ausgebildete programmierer ein? warum nur arbeitslose taxifahrer??


----------



## Topperharly (20. Oktober 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ruC0NVIeRFE[/youtube]

;D um die zeit zu überbrücken ;P


----------



## IchbinArzt (20. Oktober 2010)

Blutdurst geht noch nicht. Dann halt noch n bissel Zeit vertreiben ^^ 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N9vn6I17yWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kafka (20. Oktober 2010)

Langsam wirds hart, hab schon meine Küche geputzt, nen neuen Duschvorhang aufgehängt, meinen neuen TVBZ Reciver angeschlossen und eingestellt und war einkaufen. Ich bin Krankgeschrieben und hab nix mehr zu tun... Vll nehme ich auch einfach noch ne Pille die mir verschrieben wurde und leg mich par Stunden komatös hin...


----------



## Solaki (20. Oktober 2010)

Mugdol schrieb:


> Also ich bin wirklich gegen das Genörgel, wenn die Server down sind, weil ich mir gut vorstellen kann, dass das sehr viel Arbeit bedeutet und das ja nicht deren Absicht ist, jedoch tun die für mich nichts. Blizzard will damit Geld verdienen und stellt die Server nicht aus wohltätigen Gründen zur Verfügung.



Ich stimme dir zu. Einige stellen sich das leicht vor dabei ist es mehr als schwer Spiele herzustellen. Wenn außerdem immer mehr Content dazukommt wird das ganze noch komplizierter und es können leichter Fehler entstehen und dadurch dass es so Komplex ist und es soviel gibt, ist es auch schwerer dadrin den Fehler zu finden. Ich denke aufjeden Fall, dass es an den Servern liegt und das Servernetzwerk bei knapp 12 mio. Spieler ist auch nicht gerade so einfach.

Wobei selbst wenn man es weiß, sehr ungeduldig sein kann so wie ich ^^


----------



## Belock (20. Oktober 2010)

Netterweise bekommt man ja info von blizz, nämlich 404 ! das ist alles was an info rüberkommt. Leider benutze ich eine game card somit kann ich nicht kündigen und einen grund angeben.
@Yaex Sie arbeiten für uns? ja richtig sie bekommen um die 50% aus WoW das aber heißt ja lange nicht das man dankbar sein muß wenn man leistung für gutes geld bekommt denn das ist selbstverständlich ! Dankbar wäre ich wenn meine Unannehmlichkeiten ( laßt euch das auf der Zunge zergehen - etwas unannehmbares...) demendsprechend endlich mal wieder in einen freien Tag umgewandelt werden.


----------



## Yaex (20. Oktober 2010)

Mugdol schrieb:


> Also ich bin wirklich gegen das Genörgel, wenn die Server down sind, weil ich mir gut vorstellen kann, dass das sehr viel Arbeit bedeutet und das ja nicht deren Absicht ist, jedoch tun die für mich nichts. Blizzard will damit Geld verdienen und stellt die Server nicht aus wohltätigen Gründen zur Verfügung.






raffaeline schrieb:


> andererseits, wenn ich so einen schrott abliefern würde, hätte ich keine arbeit mehr ...
> warum stellen die nicht ausgebildete programmierer ein? warum nur arbeitslose taxifahrer??



Da habt ihr beide allerdings Recht, irgendwo fehlt dass, für was man bezahlt.
Aber ich denke das wird wieder' bringt doch einfach mal Geduld mit, hihi.


----------



## saganakist (20. Oktober 2010)

und ich habe meinen account nach 8 monate gerade eben wieder reaktiviert xD wie konnte ich nur den mittwoch vergessen


----------



## Mofeist (20. Oktober 2010)

sry bin erst grad on gekommen, sind die server nu wieder on oder nicht? weil ich kann einloggen und in die char auswahl gehen, aber beim einloggen disconecte ich immer?!


----------



## Interminator (20. Oktober 2010)

Destro is noch immer nich on ;/ naja dann spiel ich nochn bisschen minecraft smp, da sind die server wenigstens on auch wenn der mp derbst verbuggt is xD


----------



## Mugdol (20. Oktober 2010)

Solaki schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir zu. Einige stellen sich das leicht vor dabei ist es mehr als schwer Spiele herzustellen. Wenn außerdem immer mehr Content dazukommt wird das ganze noch komplizierter und es können leichter Fehler entstehen und dadurch dass es so Komplex ist und es soviel gibt, ist es auch schwerer dadrin den Fehler zu finden. Ich denke aufjeden Fall, dass es an den Servern liegt und das Servernetzwerk bei knapp 12 mio. Spieler ist auch nicht gerade so einfach.
> 
> Wobei selbst wenn man es weiß, sehr ungeduldig sein kann so wie ich ^^



Ja, so sehe ich das auch. Viele vergessen, dass es eine Menge Arbeit bedeutet so ein komplexes Spiel zu programmieren und es leicht passiert, dass dabei ein Fehler entsteht. Auch wird es nicht einfach sein so viele Server fehlerlos am laufen zu halten. Da kommt es einfach vor, dass es zu Problemen kommt. 
Ich finde es auch nicht gut, dass ich für einen halben Tag bezahle und im endeffekt nicht spielen konnte, aber wenn ich etwas fehlerloses erwarte, dann verbringen ich meine Freizeit nicht mit einem Computerspiel.


----------



## Lord Aresius (20. Oktober 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> .......... Death Metal zu, das entspannt auch ungemein.


jo, das auch ^^


----------



## astrozombie (20. Oktober 2010)

Toll, ich kann nur mit meinem Gammeldruiden auf Forscherliga zocken, da funzt alles perfekt


----------



## Hardfanatix (20. Oktober 2010)

hmmm Todeswache immernoch fehler beim verbinden :-/


----------



## ibbi (20. Oktober 2010)

Interminator schrieb:


> Destro is noch immer nich on ;/ naja dann spiel ich nochn bisschen minecraft smp, da sind die server wenigstens on auch wenn der mp derbst verbuggt is xD



naja bis zur char liste komm ich aber wenn ladebalken voll is... bum... passiert nix 

ebenso mit jedem meiner chars ....(aegwynn,taerar)


----------



## Odes (20. Oktober 2010)

raffaeline schrieb:


> andererseits, wenn ich so einen schrott abliefern würde, hätte ich keine arbeit mehr ...
> warum stellen die nicht ausgebildete programmierer ein? warum nur arbeitslose taxifahrer??




glaub weniger das die entwickler dran schuld sind, blizzard will einfach zuviel in hinsicht auf cata


----------



## raffaeline (20. Oktober 2010)

vielleicht wissen die bei blizz ja gar nicht, dass alles vermurkst ist. die sitzen bestimmt in der kneipe und feiern die gelungenen wartungsarbeiten


----------



## saganakist (20. Oktober 2010)

sry, doppelpost


----------



## Injura (20. Oktober 2010)

weis jemand wie es auf Ambossar aussieht? Sitze noch auf der Arbeit und wollte gleich Feierabend machen und ne runde daddeln ^^ 
Gruß


----------



## saganakist (20. Oktober 2010)

Odes schrieb:


> glaub weniger das die entwickler dran schuld sind, blizzard will einfach zuviel in hinsicht auf cata



es gab auch schon längere Severausfälle vor Cata, guckt mal in eure archive, für wieviel tage ihr bezahlt habt bei battle.net, da stehen teilweise tage, wo blizzard gratistage verteilt hat weil die server längere zeit off waren


----------



## Favolosa (20. Oktober 2010)

raffaeline schrieb:


> vielleicht wissen die bei blizz ja gar nicht, dass alles vermurkst ist. die sitzen bestimmt in der kneipe und feiern die gelungenen wartungsarbeiten


----------



## Odes (20. Oktober 2010)

Injura schrieb:


> weis jemand wie es auf Ambossar aussieht? Sitze noch auf der Arbeit und wollte gleich Feierabend machen und ne runde daddeln ^^
> Gruß




nö, login funtzt nicht, "Charakter nicht gefunden" :-)


----------



## Hami (20. Oktober 2010)

Natürlich ist es nicht leicht so ein großes Spiel rund laufen zu lassen und das über Jahre hinweg. Dennoch, wenn ich ankündige ich brauche 8 Stunden für eine Arbeit und muss aufeinmal feststellen das diese 8 Stunden nicht ausreichen, zeugt das nicht von großer Kompetenz. Lieber sage ich von vornherein, es könnte eine gewisse Zeit dauern, sagen wir nun einmal mal 11 Stunden, aber wenn ich dann vorzeitig fertig bin, ist jeder mehr als zu frieden und es ist sogar noch eine ungewollte gute Werbung.

Außerdem zeugt es außerdem nicht von wirklichem verständniss für die Community, wenn seit Jahren die Qualität von Produkten herabfällt und nur noch auf Gewinn gearbeitet wird und die Verluste werden links liegen gelassen werden. Aber der schlimmste Punkt ist, den warcheinlich vorallem viele classic Spieler kennen, sind die guten alten „Wahlversprechen" die bis heute nicht eingehalten worden sind.


----------



## lordtheseiko (20. Oktober 2010)

Jaaa shattrath funktioniert <3


----------



## Interminator (20. Oktober 2010)

ibbi schrieb:


> naja bis zur char liste komm ich aber wenn ladebalken voll is... bum... passiert nix
> 
> ebenso mit jedem meiner chars ....(aegwynn,taerar)



ja ich komm auch bis zum ladebalken aber eben nich weiter ^^ das meinte ich mit "der server is nicht on"


----------



## GT 666 (20. Oktober 2010)

das geht ja immernoch nicht


----------



## Topperharly (20. Oktober 2010)

Hardfanatix schrieb:


> hmmm Todeswache immernoch fehler beim verbinden :-/



jo leider... will auch endlich wieder mit meinem zwergn warri on kommen *grml* den komischerweise bekommt der immer mounts und main main (orc) nie eins.


----------



## TonyMontana777 (20. Oktober 2010)

also bei mir installiert er gerade ein nicht kritisches update ...


----------



## red soil (20. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt is WoW-Forum auch off =(

Egal geh ich halt Halo reach zocken ^.^


----------



## Alyshra (20. Oktober 2010)

saganakist schrieb:


> es gab auch schon längere Severausfälle vor Cata, guckt mal in eure archive, für wieviel tage ihr bezahlt habt bei battle.net, da stehen teilweise tage, wo blizzard gratistage verteilt hat weil die server längere zeit off waren



5 Free Tage in 3 1/2 Jahren ...
4 zu Wotlk und 1 am 14.05.09 Wo es auch Serverprobleme gab (Wochenlang...).


----------



## soca291 (20. Oktober 2010)

nenene da hat man ma urlaub und dann läuft es nich =(
naja dann räum ich halt ma bißchen die bude auf und höre aggresive musik dabei=)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TFx85CfMvWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arino (20. Oktober 2010)

dieses update hab ich auch, zumindest stehts da. 
aber bewegen tut sich da nix


----------



## Interminator (20. Oktober 2010)

Alyshra schrieb:


> 5 Free Tage in 3 1/2 Jahren ...
> 4 zu Wotlk und 1 am 14.05.09 Wo es auch Serverprobleme gab (Wochenlang...).




joa so in etwa auch bei mir naja activision blizzard war vielleicht doch nich so ne gute idee  zumindest nicht für uns verbraucher^^


----------



## saganakist (20. Oktober 2010)

Alyshra schrieb:


> 5 Free Tage in 3 1/2 Jahren ...
> 4 zu Wotlk und 1 am 14.05.09 Wo es auch Serverprobleme gab (Wochenlang...).



ich hatte 8 in 3 jahren : /


----------



## TonyMontana777 (20. Oktober 2010)

Arino schrieb:


> dieses update hab ich auch, zumindest stehts da.
> aber bewegen tut sich da nix



doch diese updates kammen ja schön öffter die tage das passiert auch net viel da ist nur unten kurz in der leiste im luncher und dann ist es auch schon schnell fertig^^


----------



## Acid_1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Toll, meine kleine Magierin auf Ulduar funktioniert, nur Durotan nicht.^^


----------



## TheManWithTheHat (20. Oktober 2010)

Stehen die Server nicht in Frankreich und ist da nicht gerade Generalstreik? Vielleicht hat ja jemand nen Molly bei Blizzard in den Serverraum geworfen


----------



## Nauli (20. Oktober 2010)

[attachment=11266:2.jpg] 

Joa ne.
Obwohl die Überschrift nicht passt xD


----------



## Hami (20. Oktober 2010)

@soca291

Da bevorzuge ich dann doch lieber die guten Klassiker alá





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h08Qx4kThUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auch wenn die Qualität der youtube Lieder die Ohren fast zum Bluten bringt.


----------



## Arino (20. Oktober 2010)

Falls die Spielerfahrung unbefriedigend sein sollte, können Sie das Spiel verlassen... (der rest ist nebensache )
da sagt uns blizzard doch schon was wir machen sollen


----------



## Ránewén1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Mich wundert nur immer und immer wieder die beschi%&§$ Informationspolitik seitens Blizzard. 
Wo bitte steckt denn das Problem zu schreiben: "Wir haben während der Wartungsarbeiten 3 Fehler gefunden, die unbedingt behoben werden müssen. Leider verlängern sich aus diesem grund die Wartungsarbeiten bis spätestens 18:00. Die fehlenden Stunden werden euch gutgeschrieben. Wir halten euch über die Entwicklung auf dem Laufenden".

So wüsste man als Kunde woran man ist und kommt sich nicht vor wie ein notwendiges Übel.


----------



## Eisjoghurt (20. Oktober 2010)

Hmm...da komt mir gerade wieder eine idee...!

Könnte mal pls wer wieder n TS3 server posten?? den wir dann wieder schänden könnten? 

danke im vorraus !

MFG eisjoghurt


----------



## Bandit 1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Erst meckern alle das 4.01 total verbuggt ist, jetzt reparieren sie es und schon kommen die 

"Mimimi, wo ist mein WOW ?" 

Ihr habt Sorgen, ich muss noch 2 Stunden arbeiten. Und ja, ich kann auf der Arbeit ins Buffed Forum.
Sowas wie Kaffeepausen sind legal.


----------



## ummy turner (20. Oktober 2010)

Mich kotzt es an zu WARTEN ICh WILL ZOCKEN


----------



## Edrohma (20. Oktober 2010)

Die sollen hinmachen, hab bald Feierabend dann will ich zocken ^^


----------



## Dropz (20. Oktober 2010)

Blackrock offline mimimimi


----------



## Posambossar (20. Oktober 2010)

Yaex schrieb:


> Das selbe war zu Burning-Crusade Zeiten auch mal, da war der Server 1-2 Tage nicht spielbar.
> Weil es einfach mit einen Patch soviele verschnubbelte Bugs gab, wo die Entwickler selbst erstmal
> raussuchen mussten woran das liegt. Stellt euch das mal nicht alles so einfach vor.
> Die Entwickler haben sehr viel Arbeit, und sie machen das auch für euch.
> ...


Das mag ja sein... Aber es gab nen Ptr. Diese Erfindung soll Bugs und Programmierfehler aufdecken. Ich will kein Beta- Tester sein bei einem Patch der live aufgespielt wurde. Wenn ich eine so grottige Arbeit abliefere, werd ich gekündigt. Die Entwickler die armen machen das für uns... Wir bezahlen sie aber auch, damit sie das machen. Es sind ja keine Sklaven. Das Forum einfach runterzufahren ist auch keine Lösung... Als Dienstleister ist Blizz mal wieder durchgefallen.


----------



## Hami (20. Oktober 2010)

Natürlich ist es gut das sie beheben. Wäre ja noch schöner wenn nicht.

Aber was ist so schwer und schlimm daran, den vorschlag von Ránewén bzw. post #60524 von anfang an zu benutzen um großem ärger zu entgehen und vorallem, auch mal wieder glaubwürdig rüber zu kommen.


----------



## Odes (20. Oktober 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> Erst meckern alle das 4.01 total verbuggt ist, jetzt reparieren sie es und schon kommen die
> 
> "Mimimi, wo ist mein WOW ?"
> 
> ...




wenn sie die buggs "reparieren" würden wäre es ok  kann dir aber jetzt schon versprechen das es genau so wird wie vor der wartung


----------



## Ránewén1 (20. Oktober 2010)

> Erst meckern alle das 4.01 total verbuggt ist, jetzt reparieren sie es und schon kommen die
> 
> "Mimimi, wo ist mein WOW ?"



Du, es hätte gar nicht zu solchen Reparaturen kommen müssen. So ein Patch muss vor dem Aufspielen auf Herz und Nieren getestet werden. Beta-Tests, Kollegen die nochmal über den Code schaun etc. Man sollte davon ausgehen können, dass beim Aufspielen alles funktioniert. 

Wenn man erst da feststellt "Hups, alles Murks", dann stimmt doch was nicht, oder?


----------



## Posambossar (20. Oktober 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> Erst meckern alle das 4.01 total verbuggt ist, jetzt reparieren sie es und schon kommen die
> 
> "Mimimi, wo ist mein WOW ?"
> 
> ...


Vielleicht ist die Reihenfolge etwas verdreht... 


Beta 4.01... Bugs... Bugs beheben(reparieren)...Patch live aufspielen...


----------



## -mattez- (20. Oktober 2010)

raffaeline schrieb:


> andererseits, wenn ich so einen schrott abliefern würde, hätte ich keine arbeit mehr ...
> warum stellen die nicht ausgebildete programmierer ein? warum nur arbeitslose taxifahrer??



Lol. Mit Sicherheit.


----------



## Muesly (20. Oktober 2010)

Es wurden angeblich alle Chars gelöscht und wegs 4.0.1 haben Sie Probleme die Sicherung wiederherzustellen^^

Die Spanischen Server laufen übrigends einwandfrei...


----------



## Aniversy (20. Oktober 2010)

quelle?


----------



## Arino (20. Oktober 2010)

Muesly schrieb:


> Es wurden angeblich alle Chars gelöscht und wegs 4.0.1 haben Sie probleme die Sicherung wiederherzustellen^^



quelle?-.....
btw es gibt viele leute die online sind jedoch nicht in inis können ;-)


----------



## DeathDranor (20. Oktober 2010)

Muesly schrieb:


> Es wurden angeblich alle Chars gelöscht und wegs 4.0.1 haben Sie Probleme die Sicherung wiederherzustellen^^



Laber doch kein Unsinn und geh aufn Spielplatz <.<


----------



## Yaex (20. Oktober 2010)

Muesly schrieb:


> Es wurden angeblich alle Chars gelöscht und wegs 4.0.1 haben Sie Probleme die Sicherung wiederherzustellen^^



Vollkommener Unfug' wieder dumme Gerüchte. Lass es *__*


----------



## Solaki (20. Oktober 2010)

Laut einem Blizzard Mitarbeiter im offizielen WoW-Forum ist das Problem bekannt. Allerdings ist ihm noch nicht bekannt wielange es dauern wird.


----------



## rotti08 (20. Oktober 2010)

-mattez- schrieb:


> Lol. Mit Sicherheit.



die wollen wie überall in der wirtschaft kohle verdienen, warum hochqualifizierte gut bezahlte einstellen ..... weniger qualifizierte tuns auch... trotzdem nervt es langsam...


----------



## Vågor1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Da hier noch offen ist und ich nicht extra nen Thread dafür basteln mag: Wenn man im Launcher auf Spielen klickt kommt ein hübsch nerviger Sound... Kann man den ausmachen???


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Oktober 2010)

Muesly schrieb:


> Es wurden angeblich alle Chars gelöscht und wegs 4.0.1 haben Sie Probleme die Sicherung wiederherzustellen^^



Es gehen sogar darüberhinaus Gerüchte, dass als nächstes die User gelöscht werden.

Aber ich glaub d


----------



## DeathDranor (20. Oktober 2010)

Vågor schrieb:


> Da hier noch offen ist und ich nicht extra nen Thread dafür basteln mag: Wenn man im Launcher auf Spielen klickt kommt ein hübsch nerviger Sound... Kann man den ausmachen???



Das ist der "Ich-wecke-müde-Gamer-Morgens-auf" Sound


----------



## cottbus (20. Oktober 2010)

WOOHOO mein server ist immer noch lahm ......-->DO NOT KLICK<--


----------



## Lonesmage (20. Oktober 2010)

Vågor schrieb:


> Da hier noch offen ist und ich nicht extra nen Thread dafür basteln mag: Wenn man im Launcher auf Spielen klickt kommt ein hübsch nerviger Sound... Kann man den ausmachen???



Fände ich dufte, wenn das ginge, oder wenn der Sound sich den Soundeinstellungen des Spiels anpassen würde. Dort habe ich 11% eingestellt und die einzelnen Regler sind noch mal weit links, während der Systemsound für andere Dinge recht hochgedreht ist, und bei jedem Klick auf SPIELEN kommt so nun so ein immens unverschämt lauter Gong.


----------



## Azureuslulz (20. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vågor1 (20. Oktober 2010)

DeathDranor schrieb:


> Das ist der "Ich-wecke-müde-Gamer-Morgens-auf" Sound



Aber es ist 4 Uhr nachmittags


----------



## Aniversy (20. Oktober 2010)

hmm deswegen ja gamer wecksound xD


----------



## IkilledKenny (20. Oktober 2010)

Ránewén schrieb:


> Du, es hätte gar nicht zu solchen Reparaturen kommen müssen. So ein Patch muss vor dem Aufspielen auf Herz und Nieren getestet werden. Beta-Tests, Kollegen die nochmal über den Code schaun etc. Man sollte davon ausgehen können, dass beim Aufspielen alles funktioniert.
> 
> Wenn man erst da feststellt "Hups, alles Murks", dann stimmt doch was nicht, oder?



Wenn man bischel Plan hätte wüsste man das es nach großen Patches immer zu Fehlern kommt die  ausgemerzt werden müssen. Egal wie sehr man vorher getestet hat
Das ist bei allen MMOs so und war auch schon immer so bei WoW


----------



## DeathDranor (20. Oktober 2010)

Vågor schrieb:


> Aber es ist 4 Uhr nachmittags



Ja sag ich doch. "Morgens"


----------



## minischaf (20. Oktober 2010)

der patch wurde mit bugs veröffentlicht,von denen einige bekannt waren, als der Patch noch auf dem PTR war...


----------



## OliWooD (20. Oktober 2010)

omg.... toll! Wir bitte zu entschuldigen, dass es zu Verbindungsproblemen kommen kann. Wie episch tief fällt Blizz nach dem Patch-Tag noch? Es ist echt der Hammer, was machen die mit unserer Kohle nur? ...jetzt ist schon Mittwoch und man hofft auf einige Bugfixes, des "Kacka"lysm-Patches (rein subjektiv, bitte nicht angegriffen fühlen) ...und nun geht gar nix mehr!! Es ist einfach nur noch Lachhaft! Und immer wir bitten das zu entschuldigen, würden sie mal einen Monat for free rausspringen lassen, so als Entschädigung bzw. Lohn für das Beta-Testen, wäre das ja noch zu akzeptieren, aber immer fleißig weiter kassieren und wir Kunden müssen entschuldigen...


----------



## Vågor1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Aniversy schrieb:


> hmm deswegen ja gamer wecksound xD



Ergibt irgendwie Sinn


----------



## Hufenbart (20. Oktober 2010)

Azureuslulz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LOL ^^


----------



## Pyrogena (20. Oktober 2010)

Mensch ich sauf seit 11.00 Bier und war auf den Server. Wenn das noch lange geht zieh ich mir nen döner den sonst bin ich voll wie ne kanne :-)


----------



## Cobratuss (20. Oktober 2010)

Also Leute , wenn die Software von Blizz sagt das mein Char nicht vorhanden ist dann ist der gelöscht wurden oder was weiss ich!!! Auf jedenfall große AA


----------



## DeathDranor (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich seh wenigstenz meine Chars. Aber nachdem der Ladebalken voll ist, fliegsch vom Server. /vote Blizz 4 President!!!


----------



## DeathDranor (20. Oktober 2010)

Cobratuss schrieb:


> Also Leute , wenn die Software von Blizz sagt das mein Char nicht vorhanden ist dann ist der gelöscht wurden oder was weiss ich!!! Auf jedenfall große AA



Der ist nicht gelöscht <.< das ist nur ein Anzeigefehler. Mach den Leuten keine Angst


----------



## Berrry (20. Oktober 2010)

Cobratuss schrieb:


> Also Leute , wenn die Software von Blizz sagt das mein Char nicht vorhanden ist dann ist der gelöscht wurden oder was weiss ich!!! Auf jedenfall große AA



Nein! Er wird einfach nur nicht auf bestimmte Teile der DB zugreifen können das ist das Problem und dann entsteht so ein Fehler...


----------



## Arino (20. Oktober 2010)

Cobratuss schrieb:


> Also Leute , wenn die Software von Blizz sagt das mein Char nicht vorhanden ist dann ist der gelöscht wurden oder was weiss ich!!! Auf jedenfall große AA



ja deine chars wurden gelöscht, das weiß doch jeder


----------



## landogarner (20. Oktober 2010)

Cobratuss schrieb:


> Also Leute , wenn die Software von Blizz sagt das mein Char nicht vorhanden ist dann ist der gelöscht wurden oder was weiss ich!!! Auf jedenfall große AA



Ja sry für dich aber der ist gelöscht


----------



## junes93 (20. Oktober 2010)

Pyrogena schrieb:


> Mensch ich sauf seit 11.00 Bier und war auf den Server. Wenn das noch lange geht zieh ich mir nen döner den sonst bin ich voll wie ne kanne :-)



Dein Charakter wurde nicht gefunden heißt aber eigentlich auch das Blizzard weiß das du einen hast Wow findet ihn nur selber momentan nicht. =)


----------



## Pyrogena (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich denk mal das ist ein Terror Anschlag !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Alkaida hat gemerk das sie viel mehr Ansehen bekommen wenn sie die Server von Blizzard in die Luft jagen als wenn sie die Wallstreet flachlegen.

Bei WOW regen sich dan wenigstens 12 Millionen Menschen tödlich auf und machen Stunk im ganzen Internet :-)


----------



## Igoar85 (20. Oktober 2010)

Cobratuss schrieb:


> Also Leute , wenn die Software von Blizz sagt das mein Char nicht vorhanden ist dann ist der gelöscht wurden oder was weiss ich!!! Auf jedenfall große AA



Nicht wirklich, ich gehe mal davon aus, das Blizzard u.a. Probleme mit der Datenbank hat und die Charakter zuordnung nun nicht mehr passt o.s. und daher der fehler erscheint 

Blizzard wird mit sicherheit mit Hochdruck daran arbeiten, das wir spielen können. Ausserdem wird es eh wieder einen freitag für alle geben, also regt euch nicht so auf. Gibt schließlich noch andere Spiele


----------



## Yaex (20. Oktober 2010)

DeathDranor schrieb:


> Ich seh wenigstenz meine Chars. Aber nachdem der Ladebalken voll ist, fliegsch vom Server. /vote Blizz 4 President!!!



Dito; auf Blackmoore seh ich auch meine Char's im Login. Aber Ladebalken > Disconnect.


----------



## DeathDranor (20. Oktober 2010)

Das ist ein Zeichen!!! Ein Zeichen das eine Katastrophe kommen wird!!! Die Welt wird beben! Das Brachland wird geteilt! Auberdine wird verschlungen!!! DIE WELT GEHT UNTER!!! *Größenwahn*


----------



## Lonesmage (20. Oktober 2010)

Igoar85 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, ich gehe mal davon aus, das Blizzard u.a. Probleme mit der Datenbank hat und die Charakter zuordnung nun nicht mehr passt o.s. und daher der fehler erscheint
> 
> Blizzard wird mit sicherheit mit Hochdruck daran arbeiten, das wir spielen können. Ausserdem wird es eh wieder einen freitag für alle geben, also regt euch nicht so auf. Gibt schließlich noch andere Spiele



könnte erklären, warum zuerst die serverliste ewigkeiten nicht angezeigt wurde, obwohl der login wieder lief, und anschließend französische meldungen hoch kamen ^^


----------



## cottbus (20. Oktober 2010)

Pyrogena schrieb:


> Ich denk mal das ist ein Terror Anschlag !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Alkaida hat gemerk das sie viel mehr Ansehen bekommen wenn sie die Server von Blizzard in die Luft jagen als wenn sie die Wallstreet flachlegen.
> 
> Bei WOW regen sich dan wenigstens 12 Millionen Menschen tödlich auf und machen Stunk im ganzen Internet :-)



l0l


----------



## Xerj (20. Oktober 2010)

DeathDranor schrieb:


> Ich seh wenigstenz meine Chars. Aber nachdem der Ladebalken voll ist, fliegsch vom Server. /vote Blizz 4 President!!!



dito :-)


----------



## Sethclaw (20. Oktober 2010)

mist...wa ebn 5 sekunden online in sw..dann dc


----------



## Anatola (20. Oktober 2010)

Also Leute, wenn die Chars wirklich gelöscht wurden, was natürlich nicht der Fall ist, fände ich das wirklich lustig, und auch höchst interessant zu schauen, was dann so passiert.
Alle Chars auf Lvl 80 mit Gearscore 6,2 k und 50k Gold weg. Wär das geil! Ich wette, es würde sich eine ganz neue Spezialisierung für Anwälte kritallisieren.


----------



## peezybaby (20. Oktober 2010)

Yaex schrieb:


> Dito; auf Blackmoore seh ich auch meine Char's im Login. Aber Ladebalken > Disconnect.



Bei mir ist es fast genau so. Ich logge mich mit meinem Account ein, sehe meine Chars, zähle bis 3 und Disconnect. Naja, muss Man(n) was Anderes machen. ^^


----------



## Ránewén1 (20. Oktober 2010)

> Wenn man bischel Plan hätte wüsste man das es nach großen Patches immer zu Fehlern kommt die ausgemerzt werden müssen. Egal wie sehr man vorher getestet hat
> Das ist bei allen MMOs so und war auch schon immer so bei WoW



Das mit dem Plan habe ich mal überlesen. Damit fangen wir erst gar nicht an hier...wir gehen uns hier nicht selbst an den Hals.
Dass ma etwas schief laufen kann, ist auch absolut ok. Das behebt man dann in einer Std. und gut ist. Aber 5 Stunden dranzuhängen....das bei einem Patch, der an sich absolut i.o.sein sollte - das geht mal gar nicht.


----------



## DeathDranor (20. Oktober 2010)

Ránewén schrieb:


> Das mit dem Plan habe ich mal überlesen. Damit fangen wir erst gar nicht an hier...wir gehen uns hier nicht selbst an den Hals.
> Dass ma etwas schief laufen kann, ist auch absolut ok. Das behebt man dann in einer Std. und gut ist. Aber 5 Stunden dranzuhängen....das bei einem Patch, der an sich absolut i.o.sein sollte - das geht mal gar nicht.



Right. Seh ich auch so.


----------



## TbrTwister (20. Oktober 2010)

Ist doch heute gar kein Patch! Also mir würde es ja helfen und anderen wahrscheinlich auch wenn Blizzard wenigstens ein wenig Aufklärung betreiben würde, sprich ein wenig mehr Transparenz, warum heute der Wurm drin ist.

Man könnte dem ganzen mit etwas mehr Gelassenheit gegenübertreten wenn man darüber informiert ist was eigentlich vor sich geht!


----------



## Xerj (20. Oktober 2010)

Anatola schrieb:


> Also Leute, wenn die Chars wirklich gelöscht wurden, was natürlich nicht der Fall ist, fände ich das wirklich lustig, und auch höchst interessant zu schauen, was dann so passiert.
> Alle Chars auf Lvl 80 mit Gearscore 6,2 k und 50k Gold weg. Wär das geil! Ich wette, es würde sich eine ganz neue Spezialisierung für Anwälte kritallisieren.



wiso? die chars sind doch eigentum von blizz... die können doch mit denen machen was sie wollen :-)


----------



## Yaex (20. Oktober 2010)

Also bei mir hat er heute wieder 100-250 MB neu runtergeladen.
Weiß selbst nicht wieviel oder was es war' hab mir nichts dabei gedacht.
Aber anscheinend war es doch was wichtiges, der Fehler


----------



## Phantomjäger (20. Oktober 2010)

naja ich denke Transparenz wird es keine geben von Blizz
und die Server werden irgendwann schon wieder on kommen klar kotzt es an aber nach so langer Zeit WOW is mans doch langsam gewohnt oder? 

also bis dahin spammen wir weiter das buffed Forum und gut is ^^

btw GZ zur über 3000 ^^


----------



## Babrossa (20. Oktober 2010)

Kann mich immer noch nicht einloggen, Ladebalken - "Charakter nicht gefunden" - Verbindung zum Server wurde unterbrochen". Geht seit heute Mittag so. Hängt das immer noch mit den Wartungsarbeiten zusammen oder was ist das los?


----------



## Azureuslulz (20. Oktober 2010)

Abwarten und .. Pendulumieren. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBJjREXXSyA


----------



## Yaex (20. Oktober 2010)

Babrossa schrieb:


> Kann mich immer noch nicht einloggen, Ladebalken - "Charakter nicht gefunden" - Verbindung zum Server wurde unterbrochen". Geht seit heute Mittag so. Hängt das immer noch mit den Wartungsarbeiten zusammen oder was ist das los?



Blizzard gibt leider kein Statement darüber ab was momentan los ist.
Aber sind wieder die Login Server beschädigt anscheinend.


----------



## DeathDranor (20. Oktober 2010)

Xerj schrieb:


> wiso? die chars sind doch eigentum von blizz... die können doch mit denen machen was sie wollen :-)



Man zahlt für die Chars und die Accs, warum sollten sie nicht unser Eigentum sein?


----------



## MasterCrain (20. Oktober 2010)

Xerj schrieb:


> wiso? die chars sind doch eigentum von blizz... die können doch mit denen machen was sie wollen :-)



Virtuelles eigentum ist immer noch ne Grauzone, es gibt einfach zu wenig Urteile darüber. Wem gehört den die Zeit die der Spieler investiert hat? hat er daher einen Anspruch auf irgentetwas oder nicht? Nicht alles ist im AGB geregelt.


----------



## Babrossa (20. Oktober 2010)

Typisch Blizzard, beheben die ein Problem, kommt ein neues zustande^^


----------



## Phantomjäger (20. Oktober 2010)

nur die Zeit die du in deine chars investierst gehört dir.
dein char selber ist geistiges Eigentum von Blizz.... 
daher is es ja auch verboten den char zu verkaufen bzw. geht ja garnicht ^^


----------



## TbrTwister (20. Oktober 2010)

Weil man letzten Endes nur für die Dienstleistung bezahlt, und nicht irgendwas erwirbt. Darum ist der Handel mit den Chars ja "eigentlich" auch nicht gestattet!


----------



## Tinkerballa (20. Oktober 2010)

das die server solange down sind ist ja wirklich keine neuheit. aber mich stört es ein wenig, das ich eigentlich diese verdammte pferd vom event haben will! meine twinks haben es, und sollte heute nichts mehr gehen, verliert man doch eine von 15 chancen darauf. und bei der droprate ist das sehr bitter...


----------



## AdreaYsera (20. Oktober 2010)

seit meinem letzten Post hier, sind über 2 stunden vergangen, war inzwischen einkaufefen und habe gekocht. Noch n bissl Fernseh geschaut und wollt mal schauen wies mittlerweile ausschaut. Musste mit einen schmunzeln feststellen während des einlogging versuch das sich die posts hier nicht verändert haben. Also habe ich keine grosse hoffnung das nach dem ladenbalken die sich auf Dalaran folgt.

Na ja dann vertreibe ich mir wieder ein bissl die Zeit hier im Forum.


----------



## DeathDranor (20. Oktober 2010)

Wer langeweile hat, der soll RTL einschalten und einer Gestörten beim Terror zugucken.  Die geht gleich mit ner Schaufel aufn Radio und Partygäste los. xD


----------



## Thyrgrim vom Walde (20. Oktober 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Virtuelles eigentum ist immer noch ne Grauzone, es gibt einfach zu wenig Urteile darüber. Wem gehört den die Zeit die der Spieler investiert hat? hat er daher einen Anspruch auf irgentetwas oder nicht? Nicht alles ist im AGB geregelt.



Natürlich ist es geregelt. Man erwirbt nämlich nicht das Spiel an sich, sondern nur eine Lizenz desselben. Also gehört restlos alles, was damit zusammen hängt, immer noch Blizzard.


----------



## TbrTwister (20. Oktober 2010)

AdreaYsera schrieb:


> seit meinem letzten Post hier, sind über 2 stunden vergangen, war inzwischen einkaufefen und habe gekocht. Noch n bissl Fernseh geschaut und wollt mal schauen wies mittlerweile ausschaut. Musste mit einen schmunzeln feststellen während des einlogging versuch das sich die posts hier nicht verändert haben. Also habe ich keine grosse hoffnung das nach dem ladenbalken die sich auf Dalaran folgt.
> 
> Na ja dann vertreibe ich mir wieder ein bissl die Zeit hier im Forum.



Dann lass Deiner Kreativität freien Lauf ;-)


----------



## AdreaYsera (20. Oktober 2010)

DeathDranor schrieb:


> Man zahlt für die Chars und die Accs, warum sollten sie nicht unser Eigentum sein?



Wir zahlen das recht darauf mit den chars spielen/steuern zu dürfen. Aber wir haben nicht das rechtliche Eigentum darauf. Man kann es wie eine Miete gleichs setzten. Rechtlich darfst du in eine gemietete Wohnung wohnen aber du hast nicht die absolute entscheidungsfreiheit darüber!


----------



## Niné1987 (20. Oktober 2010)

DeathDranor schrieb:


> Wer langeweile hat, der soll RTL einschalten und einer Gestörten beim Terror zugucken.  Die geht gleich mit ner Schaufel aufn Radio und Partygäste los. xD





Ich würd mal sagen die alte ist mehr als gestört bei RTL, ich hab die Sendúng schon von Anfang an am laufen und lach mich heir halb Krank


----------



## frankiboyk (20. Oktober 2010)

Warum schreibt das jeden Mittwoch einer rein?


----------



## frankiboyk (20. Oktober 2010)

Warum schreibt das jeden Mittwoch einer rein?


----------



## Narfu (20. Oktober 2010)

Chillt doch mal, is doch in moment so oder so nicht viel zu tun in WoW, spielt was anderes in der Zeit ^^


----------



## frankiboyk (20. Oktober 2010)

Warum schreibt das jeden Mittwoch einer rein?


----------



## Schurikai (20. Oktober 2010)

ICH HALTS NET MEHR AUS !!!




Seit 10 Uhr sitzte ich am Rechner, und habe mich gefühlte 80000 mal versucht einzuloggen... UND ES GEHT NICHT !!

Der ganze Tag ist fürn Arsch, starre seit 6 Stunden auf nen Ladebalken, und nix passiert ;(

Ich dreh durch cÖ


----------



## Kafka (20. Oktober 2010)

Schurikai schrieb:


> ICH HALTS NET MEHR AUS !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha suchtkind xD


----------



## TbrTwister (20. Oktober 2010)

Schurikai schrieb:


> ICH HALTS NET MEHR AUS !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn Dir schwarz vor Augen wird, dann bist Du nicht nur im Spiel gestorben!


----------



## Narfu (20. Oktober 2010)

OMG kein RealLife?


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Oktober 2010)

Schurikai schrieb:


> ICH HALTS NET MEHR AUS !!!
> Seit 10 Uhr sitzte ich am Rechner, und habe mich gefühlte 80000 mal versucht einzuloggen... UND ES GEHT NICHT !!
> Der ganze Tag ist fürn Arsch, starre seit 6 Stunden auf nen Ladebalken, und nix passiert ;(
> Ich dreh durch cÖ


Ehrlich? Dann hast Du fast noch mehr Probleme als die Frau mit der Schaufel!


----------



## Poseidoom (20. Oktober 2010)

Hotfixe in irgenteiner Weise hab ich auch noch nicht wahrgenommen.


----------



## Narfu (20. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir werden "Nicht-Kritische Updates" durchgeführt... ist es bei euch auch so?


----------



## Tomatensuppe (20. Oktober 2010)

muss hier noch wer 4,2GB laden?
Vorhin war WoW noch auf dem neusten Stand und nun lad ich hier mit ~100kb/s....


----------



## AdreaYsera (20. Oktober 2010)

Schurikai schrieb:


> ICH HALTS NET MEHR AUS !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh je da braucht jmd. dringend hilfe


----------



## Tank_jr (20. Oktober 2010)

Niné1987 schrieb:


> Ich würd mal sagen die alte ist mehr als gestört bei RTL, ich hab die Sendúng schon von Anfang an am laufen und lach mich heir halb Krank



warum schaut ihr euch diesen dreck an?
das ist so schlecht gemacht!


----------



## AK201290 (20. Oktober 2010)

gott sei dank, bevor ich den thread hier gefunden hatte dachte ich schon das meine verbindung kacke ist oder sowas und ich nie wieder spielen kann, aber bin anscheinend nicht der einzige, der seit 11 hockt und seinen bildschirm hypnotisiert^^


----------



## red soil (20. Oktober 2010)

Schurikai schrieb:


> ICH HALTS NET MEHR AUS !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoffe das meinst du nicht ernst =x


----------



## DeathDranor (20. Oktober 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ehrlich? Dann hast Du fast noch mehr Probleme als die Frau mit der Schaufel!



LOOOOOOL Lachflash xD


----------



## cottbus (20. Oktober 2010)

Schurikai schrieb:


> ICH HALTS NET MEHR AUS !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




versuch es mal HIErMIT


----------



## Wyllow81 (20. Oktober 2010)

Schurikai schrieb:


> ICH HALTS NET MEHR AUS !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich mein, es ist tatsächlich ärgerlich, dass man momentan keinen Server-Zugriff hat. Warum auch immer. Ärgerlich.

Aber sorry, ich möchte niemandem zu nahe treten: das klingt ja wirklich alarmierend. Hier eine kleine kreative Liste für alle, die mit Tränen in den Augen auf einen Ladebalken starren und keinen anderen Gedanken fassen können:

- Wohnung saubermachen
- Falls vorhanden: Arbeiten / Vorarbeiten
- Freunde auf Kaffee treffen
- Sport machen
- Lesen
- Schlafen
- Lernen
- Freunde anrufen

... falls jemand keinen Sinn darin sieht, sein Leben mit wenigen Stichpunkten dieser Liste zu füllen, würde ich anfangen mich ein wenig zu sorgen 
Cheers!


----------



## TbrTwister (20. Oktober 2010)

Also auf Proudmore kann man sich ohne Probleme einloggen und spielen.

Also wem es zu lange dauert kann sich ja da einen Twink erstellen!


----------



## DeathDranor (20. Oktober 2010)

cottbus schrieb:


> versuch es mal HIErMIT



Yey, Zeit zum chillen


----------



## TbrTwister (20. Oktober 2010)

Also auf Proudmore kann man sich ohne Probleme einloggen und spielen.

Also wem es zu lange dauert kann sich ja da einen Twink erstellen!


----------



## Posambossar (20. Oktober 2010)

Tomatensuppe schrieb:


> muss hier noch wer 4,2GB laden?
> Vorhin war WoW noch auf dem neusten Stand und nun lad ich hier mit ~100kb/s....


in 2 jahren ist der download dann abgeschlossen


----------



## Meuchelwicht (20. Oktober 2010)

Tank_jr schrieb:


> warum schaut ihr euch diesen dreck an?
> das ist so schlecht gemacht!



Ja...ich finde auch, dass RTL einer der letzten sender dieser Welt ist.
Wenn man mal schaut, welche Sendungen da über den Tag verteilt kommen, kann man nur den Kopf schütteln - aber für die Jugendlichen die sich hier beschweren scheint es genau das richtige zu sein!


----------



## Tomatensuppe (20. Oktober 2010)

Posambossar schrieb:


> in 2 jahren ist der download dann abgeschlossen




yoa hab ich mir auch gedacht. Jetzt sind es mittlwerweile 1,2 MB/s das ist in Ordnung.


----------



## Nauli (20. Oktober 2010)

Server gehen wieder!


----------



## DeathDranor (20. Oktober 2010)

Nauli schrieb:


> Server gehen wieder!



Erzähl nichts vom Pferd<.<


----------



## Odes (20. Oktober 2010)

Nauli schrieb:


> Server gehen wieder!




LÜGNER!1


----------



## Floyder (20. Oktober 2010)

Wenn wenigstens mein Bankchar einloggen könnte, würd ich bisschen das AH campen... aber neeeein...


----------



## Nauli (20. Oktober 2010)

Odes schrieb:


> LÜGNER!1



Ich Lüge nich. Meiner geht


----------



## Babrossa (20. Oktober 2010)

Ah, Blizz arbeitet an einer Lösung^^


----------



## Meuchelwicht (20. Oktober 2010)

Nauli schrieb:


> Ich Lüge nich. Meiner geht



Also dem kann ich nur zustimmen  Blackrock rennt wieder


----------



## LadyNessa (20. Oktober 2010)

Nauli schrieb:


> Ich Lüge nich. Meiner geht



Schade das deiner nicht meiner ist


----------



## Jagolus (20. Oktober 2010)

Dann sollten sie Tirion auch mal wieder zum laufen bringen


----------



## Drivus (20. Oktober 2010)

Weiß zufällig jmd wann die Ini server wieder gehn xD


----------



## DeathDranor (20. Oktober 2010)

Ouhhhh bin ja wierklich drauf gekommen.  Aber meldet Euch nicht für dne Eventboss an. Laut ner Newsmeldung bei Buffed, ist der noch schlimmer bugged als sons.


----------



## RippedLife (20. Oktober 2010)

Posambossar schrieb:


> in 2 jahren ist der download dann abgeschlossen



ich lade immer mit 200 kb/s


----------



## DeathDranor (20. Oktober 2010)

Wuhuuuuu, nach 1 min eingeloggt, direkt wieder rausgeflogen.


----------



## Posambossar (20. Oktober 2010)

Schurikai schrieb:


> ICH HALTS NET MEHR AUS !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Eisenhauer (20. Oktober 2010)

Schurikai schrieb:


> ICH HALTS NET MEHR AUS !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich konnte meine Kommentare zu diesem überaus erheiterndem Thema bislang bei mir lassen, allerdings zwingt diese Aussage Ihrerseits, Mr. Schurikai, mich dazu zu äußern.

Zuerst einmal möchte ich zu der Tatsache Stellung nehmen, dass die Server des Spiels derzeit nicht verfügbar sind:
Es ist absolut legitim, dass die Blizzard Company zu jeder Zeit, wenn sie es für nötig halten, die Server abstellen. Seien es Wartungsarbeiten oder Updates. Logischerweise ist es für den Benutzer dann so ziemlich unmöglich, den ausgeschalteten
Server benutzen zu können. Damit wäre Ihre klar ausgedrückte Wissenslücke, was das betrifft, ausgefüllt.

Kommen wir nun zu der anderen Tatsache, dass sie seit 10 Uhr, also seit 5 Stunden und 10 Minuten minimum, am Computer sitzen und auf einen Ladebalken sehen. Nützlich könnte dies zum autogenen Training sein, aber das nur einmal als Einwurf am Rande. Ich gehe einmal davon aus, dass sie entweder ein Schüler (minderjährig), oder ein Arbeitsloser sind. Wobei ich zu ersterem tendiere, aus Gründen, die jeder Leser bestimmt selbst herausfinden kann. Als Schüler sollte es Ihnen bestimmt bewusst sein (hoffe ich jedenfalls inständig), dass es außerhalb der absolut fiktiven, erfundenen und nicht realen World of Warcraft noch das wahre Leben gibt, was ein und für sich an erster Stelle stehen sollte. In diesem wahren Leben geht es ebenfalls darum, Geld zu verdienen, Erfahrungen zu sammeln und die großen Hürden des Lebens zu überwinden. Die Grafik ist absolut hochwertig, der Sound noch besser als High Definition und die Steuerung geht fast wie von selbst.

Statt 80000 Mal versuchen, in ein nicht reales Spiel einzuloggen um seiner, vielleicht zwangsweise hervorgerufenen, Impulskontrollstörung nachzugehen, könnten Sie sich mal um ihre Freunde kümmern (die, die man anfassen kann), seine Haustiere hüten, einkaufen oder, wenn es um Erfahrung geht, ein Buch lesen oder lernen. Und das ist nichtmal ein Bruchteil der Features, die das sogenannte "wahre Leben" bietet.

Das der ganze Tag "fürn Arsch" ist, ist natürlich selbstverständlich, wenn man nur vor einem, von links nach rechts laufenden, Ladebalken starrt. Dazu brauche ich mich nichtmehr zu äußern. Durchdrehen ist eine mögliche Reaktion auf dieses Problem, allerdings sollten Die abwägen, ob es auch die Richtige ist.

Ich möchte am Rande nurnoch anmerken, dass es in Frankreich derzeit große Streikaktionen gibt und es eine Möglichkeit gibt, dass die Server aus genanntem Grund noch länger offline bleiben. Vergessen sie nicht zu essen, zu trinken und zu schlafen.

Ich wünsche Ihnen und allen anderen "Leidensgenossen" jedenfalls aus tiefstem Herzen: Gute Besserung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dr.Eisenhauer


----------



## RippedLife (20. Oktober 2010)

ich finde es verrückt wieviele Seiten der Thread heute schon bekommen hat xD


----------



## aidekhia (20. Oktober 2010)

Drivus schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig jmd wann die Ini server wieder gehn xD




kann nur damit antworten "WHEN ITS DONE"


----------



## DeathDranor (20. Oktober 2010)

Dr.Eisenhauer schrieb:


> Ich konnte meine Kommentare zu diesem überaus erheiterndem Thema bislang bei mir lassen, allerdings zwingt diese Aussage Ihrerseits, Mr. Newbie, mich dazu zu äußern.
> 
> Zuerst einmal möchte ich zu der Tatsache Stellung nehmen, dass die Server des Spiels derzeit nicht verfügbar sind:
> Es ist absolut legitim, dass die Blizzard Company zu jeder Zeit, wenn sie es für nötig halten, die Server abstellen. Seien es Wartungsarbeiten oder Updates. Logischerweise ist es für den Benutzer dann so ziemlich unmöglich, den ausgeschalteten
> ...



Dafür machst du dir jetzt nen neuen Acc??


----------



## Poseidoom (20. Oktober 2010)

Er hat mich mehrere Male zum Ladebildschirm geschickt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RippedLife (20. Oktober 2010)

DeathDranor schrieb:


> Dafür machst du dir jetzt nen neuen Acc??



Wenn der "RL-Experte" seine Wut rauslassen will, dann schon im Buffed Forum! Auf Jeden!


----------



## Dispair (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab angefangen aud Lordaeron zu twinken um mir die Zeit zu vertreiben 
Scheinen offenbar noch einige andere Leute auf die Idee gekommen zu sein, sieht da zumindest aus wie zum WoW Release ^^


----------



## RippedLife (20. Oktober 2010)

PÖSER doppelpost!


----------



## Vedhoc (20. Oktober 2010)

ich mag kekse....


----------



## Geowulf (20. Oktober 2010)

Die dumme Todeswache ist immer noch down -.-


----------



## Valharis (20. Oktober 2010)

Dr.Eisenhauer schrieb:


> Ich konnte meine Kommentare zu diesem überaus erheiterndem Thema bislang bei mir lassen, allerdings zwingt diese Aussage Ihrerseits, Mr. Schurikai, mich dazu zu äußern.
> 
> Zuerst einmal möchte ich zu der Tatsache Stellung nehmen, dass die Server des Spiels derzeit nicht verfügbar sind:
> Es ist absolut legitim, dass die Blizzard Company zu jeder Zeit, wenn sie es für nötig halten, die Server abstellen. Seien es Wartungsarbeiten oder Updates. Logischerweise ist es für den Benutzer dann so ziemlich unmöglich, den ausgeschalteten
> ...




hammer geil, wird gleich abgespeichert der Beitrag^^

ich hab heut vormittag halb 12 versucht einzuloggen und da gings ja auch noch nich, bin dann auch weg zu nem Freund und nu komm ich nach Haus und es geht immer noch nicht, naja mein Gott, hab ich endlich mal Zeit mir neue Musik aufn Stick zu haun oder sonst was, find es ganz angenehm

aber heut Abend muss es wieder gehn^^ schon zwecks des laufendem Events, also noch frohes warten^^


----------



## Meuchelwicht (20. Oktober 2010)

Also: die Gildenwappenröcke sind nur noch grau und sobald man in einer Instanz ist, wird man als *Offline* angezeigt


----------



## Nekromis (20. Oktober 2010)

DeathDranor schrieb:


> Dafür machst du dir jetzt nen neuen Acc??



Für nen Namen wie "Dr. Eisenhauer" würd ich mir auch nen neuen Acc machen xD


----------



## DeathDranor (20. Oktober 2010)

RippedLife schrieb:


> Wenn der "RL-Experte" seine Wut rauslassen will, dann schon im Buffed Forum! Auf Jeden!



Ich find das dumm, das man sich zum rumtrollen nen neuen Account machen muss und dann von der heilen Welt zu reden. Und selber dann stundenlang vorm Monitor sitzen und sich die Zehennägel abkauen weil die Person nicht spielen kann. <.<


----------



## LadyNessa (20. Oktober 2010)

Vedhoc schrieb:


> ich mag kekse....



*kekse rüberschieb*


----------



## Tinnilix (20. Oktober 2010)

Poseidoom schrieb:


> Er hat mich mehrere Male zum Ladebildschirm geschickt!
> 
> Hatte auch Ärger mit dem,dann die neuesten Graka Treiber installiert und nun gehts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Montos (20. Oktober 2010)

Schurikai schrieb:


> ICH HALTS NET MEHR AUS !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wegen solcher beiträge durchstöber ich gern in der Zeit das Forum...

einfach köstlich...


...aber geht den Ambossar schon wieder?


Ich bin völlig am durchdrehen!!!
Nix geht hier!!!
Soll ich mal mein Reallife starten???
xD


----------



## icepeach (20. Oktober 2010)

Hey geht ja immer noch net 
Ja *gröhl* da werden ja einige in die Tastatur beißen und Briefbomben für Blizz basteln


----------



## Nekromis (20. Oktober 2010)

Montos schrieb:


> Soll ich mal mein Reallife starten???
> xD



Was ist das? Schick mal nen Link... xD


----------



## aidekhia (20. Oktober 2010)

naja zu dem der da seit 6 std auf den ladebildschirm schaut. 
6 std vergeudete zeit !!!!
und wenn er noch einer von den leuten ist die immer gogogogogog in ner ini oder raid schreien, verstehe ich dann nicht warum man dan 6std warten kann aber ingame wegen 10 min leavt oder denjenigen kickt.

Das mag jetzt ne unterstellung sein aber ich bin mir zu 80% das er zu der gruppe gehört


----------



## Dr.Eisenhauer (20. Oktober 2010)

DeathDranor schrieb:


> Ich find das dumm, das man sich zum rumtrollen nen neuen Account machen muss und dann von der heilen Welt zu reden. Und selber dann stundenlang vorm Monitor sitzen und sich die Zehennägel abkauen weil die Person nicht spielen kann. <.<



Hm, um mal zwei kleine Punkte am Rande klar zu stellen:

1.) Ich hatte bislang keinen Account hier im Buffed-Forum. Also mache ich mir keinen neuen, sondern habe mir generell einmal einen erstellt.

2.) Ich spende meine Freizeit nicht an das Spiel World of Warcraft. Demzufolge brauche ich auch nicht "stundenlang vorm Monitor sitzen und [...] die Zehennägel abkaufen, weil [ich] nicht spielen kann".

Liebe Grüße

Dr.Eisenhauer

P.S. 





> hammer geil, wird gleich abgespeichert der Beitrag^^



Mein bescheidener Dank dafür.


----------



## Adalin (20. Oktober 2010)

cottbus schrieb:


> versuch es mal HIErMIT



Hilft ungemein


----------



## RippedLife (20. Oktober 2010)

@ Tilinix... das war sinnlos!


----------



## DeathDranor (20. Oktober 2010)

Dr.Eisenhauer schrieb:


> Hm, um mal zwei kleine Punkte am Rande klar zu stellen:
> 
> 1.) Ich hatte bislang keinen Account hier im Buffed-Forum. Also mache ich mir keinen neuen, sondern habe mir generell einmal einen erstellt.
> 
> ...



Noch schlimmer. Dann erstellst du dir eben einen Account UM TROTZDEM rumzutrollen für ein Spiel was du anscheind ja nicht spielst. Was macht jemand der kein WoW spielt in einem Forum für WoW? Ich geh ja auch nicht hier ins Aion Forum und Troll darum wenn ichs nicht spiele. Wenn du deine Freizeit nicht an WoW "spendest" warum "spendest" du deine Freizeit dann einem WoW Forum???


----------



## RippedLife (20. Oktober 2010)

Adalin schrieb:


> Hilft ungemein



uh maan,, das chillst jaaa


----------



## PfeffiJoe (20. Oktober 2010)

ey, wo ist der "Saftladen" thread?

hab mich grad so köstlich amüsiert und dann kam die Meldung, dass das thema nicht gefunden werden konnte. :-(


----------



## ingame_wow (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich mag Züge...


----------



## DeathDranor (20. Oktober 2010)

PfeffiJoe schrieb:


> ey, wo ist der "Saftladen" thread?
> 
> hab mich grad so köstlich amüsiert und dann kam die Meldung, dass das thema nicht gefunden werden konnte. :-(



Der ZAMinator treibt sich vielleicht wieder im Forum rum und hat das Thema vielleicht gelöscht.


----------



## Tpohrl (20. Oktober 2010)

PfeffiJoe schrieb:


> ey, wo ist der "Saftladen" thread?
> 
> hab mich grad so köstlich amüsiert und dann kam die Meldung, dass das thema nicht gefunden werden konnte. :-(



geschlossen worden, echt schade!
Da hat er meine rosarote Brille kaputt gemacht und ich konnt mich dort nicht mehr ausheulen


----------



## Gryphos (20. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ClgSOAfXHGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arino (20. Oktober 2010)

Gryphos schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



mwaha xD 
oh mein gott ein stein!


----------



## ZAM (20. Oktober 2010)

DeathDranor schrieb:


> Der ZAMinator treibt sich vielleicht wieder im Forum rum und hat das Thema vielleicht gelöscht.



Allerdings. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BossRulE (20. Oktober 2010)

best xD


----------



## RippedLife (20. Oktober 2010)

Gryphos schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



lachflash xD


----------



## Lysthatia (20. Oktober 2010)

hmm... hier zu lesen macht viel laune *g*... da sieht man richtig den unterschied zu Erwachsen und kleine Kinder... sehr amysant


----------



## Pauwee (20. Oktober 2010)

wie schauts denn auf den beta-servern aus?


----------



## DeathDranor (20. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Allerdings.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU ich habs geschafft. Ich hab den ZAM in ein Thema gelockt.    Haltet ihn fest!!!


----------



## Arino (20. Oktober 2010)

Lysthatia schrieb:


> hmm... hier zu lesen macht viel laune *g*... da sieht man richtig den unterschied zu Erwachsen und kleine Kinder... sehr amysant



na?! 
noch jemand der sich zum trollen nen neuen acc macht


----------



## RippedLife (20. Oktober 2010)

DeathDranor schrieb:


> WUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU ich habs geschafft. Ich hab den ZAM in ein Thema gelockt.  Haltet ihn fest!!!



Ich hol Seile xD


----------



## Kamikasi (20. Oktober 2010)

Pauwee schrieb:


> wie schauts denn auf den beta-servern aus?



Besser als auf den Liveservern... achja nach dem Patch kann man immernoch keine weiblichen Worgen spielen.


----------



## Lysthatia (20. Oktober 2010)

warum sollte ich mir einen neuen acc machen? *lach


----------



## Mönster0815 (20. Oktober 2010)

ich kann mich einloggen. steh dann 2 sek in dalaran und fliege vom server!!

es geht bald los xD


----------



## Arino (20. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-4KLpdDi-fE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


xD


----------



## AK201290 (20. Oktober 2010)

oh man, gibts eig irgendwo ne server tabelle oder so die einem sagt welcher spiel-bar ist und welcher nicht?


----------



## ingame_wow (20. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OBRWYm89_yQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*

best :/
*


----------



## Pauwee (20. Oktober 2010)

schaut in ner stunde nochmal rein ...steht im launcher...is wohl irgendwo der blizz eingeschlagen


----------



## Norica (20. Oktober 2010)

Arino schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



xDDDDDD


----------



## OliWooD (20. Oktober 2010)

...LOOOOL 17.55 Uhr wir arbeiten noch immer an einer Lösung der Probleme, der nächste Patch soll in einer Stunde erfolgen! GNAAAADE Blizz!!!! ...der letzte Patch war schon so toll!!!


----------



## Arino (20. Oktober 2010)

war pascaline von popstars früher ein mann?


----------



## OliWooD (20. Oktober 2010)

Japp, das Loriell London... bzw. das Lorenzo.


----------



## Hasse (20. Oktober 2010)

Arino schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Der Burner schlechthin.. 

Mehr davon....


----------



## raffaeline (20. Oktober 2010)

ich glaubs kaum: man kann ins game, kann zwar nicht zocken, weil alle steht, aber man sieht was - einfach genial, die blizzer - wahrscheinlich musste nur einer den stromstecker reintun


----------



## ZAM (20. Oktober 2010)

Nur als zarter Hinweis: Wenn Ihr keine Thread-Schließung (für immer) wegen zu umfangreicher Aufräumarbeiten erzwingen wollt, dann quoted Flamer/Spammer/Provokateure/Trolle bitte nicht und reagiert nicht drauf, sondern reported nur.


----------



## Norica (20. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nur als zarter Hinweis: Wenn Ihr keine Thread-Schließung (für immer) wegen zu umfangreicher Aufräumarbeiten erzwingen wollt, dann quoted Flamer/Spammer/Provokateure/Trolle bitte nicht und reagiert nicht drauf, sondern reported nur.



 ach ZAMilein , du bist wieder so niedlich zu uns ^^

 aber nich schließen tu uns das nicht an


----------



## Gryphos (20. Oktober 2010)

Lamas mit Hüten:
Teil 1
Teil 2
Teil 3

Charlie the Unicorn:
Teil 1


> all


----------



## Khumbu (20. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt aber echt ma ich poste sonst selten bis nie aber ich hab verd........die Schnauze voll wollt ihr uns verarschen.Ich finde es als unzumutbar oky einige sagen na und ist mittwoch oder es wurde erst 4.01 rauf gespielt und da ja die meisten von uns 5 jahre intensiv spielen sollten wir das ja kennen und gewohnt sein.Aber gerade das ist es was mir so nen hals macht wär ich nicht wie die meisten von uns ein bissel süchtig nach Diesem Spiel bin und seit beginn der wow geschichte am zocken ich glaub ich würd systemsteuerung klicken software wow deinstallieren und einfach sagen le....t mich!!!! Müssen wir uns das gefallen lassen wir Die Spieler bezahlen jeden monat euren lohn ob mit gamekarte oder charakter transfer ecetera,und blizzard sagt immer nur wir arbeiten daran Hallo wollt ihr	uns für dumm verkaufen ???????



Rechtschreibefehler und satzzeichen sind nicht meine stärke sorry



Ps lizzard könnte ja zumindest ma so Kundenfreundlich sein und sagen ok wir schenken jedem spieler 1ne woche gratis zocken für all die probleme die sie einfach so erdulden müssen. ein wunder das noch keiner schreibt wir können es ja sein lassen und etwas anderes spielen, doch sind nicht alle typische gamer welche sagen ok spiel ich eben cod oder sonst was.Ich hab neben wow nur warcraft frozen thron weill ich sonst absolut kein gamer bin wen es wow nicht geben würde


----------



## RippedLife (20. Oktober 2010)

In genau einer Stunde schau ich nommal nach, wenn es dann nicht geht dann 
















warte ich bis die nächste news kommt xDDD


----------



## DeathDranor (20. Oktober 2010)

RippedLife schrieb:


> In genau einer Stunde schau ich nommal nach, wenn es dann nicht geht dann
> warte ich bis die nächste news kommt xDDD



Bei mir geht der Server schon :3


----------



## Norica (20. Oktober 2010)

RippedLife schrieb:


> In genau einer Stunde schau ich nommal nach, wenn es dann nicht geht dann
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 macht sinn hihi



ich hoffe mal das bis 19h mein Char wieder befreit ist . die iniserver laufen UND die aldor läuft ;D dann steht icc nix im wege - pewpew


----------



## Elinya (20. Oktober 2010)

Also ich muss sagen so viele gravierende Probleme gab es bei WoW schon lange nimmer.Und es scheint ja das sie die Ursache entweder nicht finden oder keine Lösung wissen.Ich will gar ned wissen was erst los ist wenn 4.03 kommt. oO


----------



## Arino (20. Oktober 2010)

RippedLife schrieb:


> In genau einer Stunde schau ich nommal nach, wenn es dann nicht geht dann
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im wechsel okey? ich schau um 10 vor nochmal nach =)


----------



## ZAM (20. Oktober 2010)

Khumbu schrieb:


> [...] und blizzard sagt immer nur wir arbeiten daran [...]



Was sollen sie sonst machen? Livestream ausm Server-Raum? Veröffentlichen von PAPs und Codeschnippelsn? Die technischen Details, wenn was nicht so läuft wie es soll, würde ich auch nicht veröffentlichen wollen. Zum einen verstehts der Großteil eh nicht, zum anderen kostet das Zusammenfassen überflüssig viel Zeit, die für die Arbeit am System wieder fehlt. Abgesehen davon werden Patches wahrscheinlich nicht in Frankreich/Irland produziert, sondern aus den USA angeliefert. D.h. Kommunikation, Information, Erstellen, Einspielen, Testen, Korrigieren mit Latenzen über den großen Teich. Realistisch bleiben und abwarten.


----------



## Norica (20. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was sollen sie sonst machen? Livestream ausm Server-Raum? Veröffentlichen von PAPs und Codeschnippelsn? Die technischen Details, wenn was nicht so läuft wie es soll, würde ich auch nicht veröffentlichen wollen. Zum einen verstehts der Großteil eh nicht, zum anderen kostet das Zusammenfassen überflüssig viel Zeit, die für die Arbeit am System wieder fehlt. Abgesehen davon werden Patches wahrscheinlich nicht in Frankreich/Irland produziert, sondern aus den USA angeliefert. D.h. Kommunikation, Information, Erstellen, Einspielen, Testen, Korrigieren mit Latenzen über den großen Teich. Realistisch bleiben und abwarten.



viele meckern und meckern und meckern nur 
doch was blizz in wahrheit macht weiß leider keiner - also die meckern.
jedesmal kommt nur das geheule - üh wüäh ich zahl 13euro etc pp . geht einen langsam schon auf die füße (sack geht nicht weil ich kein hab )


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was sollen sie sonst machen? Livestream ausm Server-Raum?



Das wär doch mal was!


----------



## RippedLife (20. Oktober 2010)

DeathDranor schrieb:


> Bei mir geht der Server schon :3



sieht bei mir anders aus


----------



## Optix 18 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich sag nur : Schon bald wird Todesschwinge der Zerstörer nach Azeroth zurückkehren *...

aber das er die Server platt macht ..
*


----------



## RippedLife (20. Oktober 2010)

Arino schrieb:


> im wechsel okey? ich schau um 10 vor nochmal nach =)



bin dabei


----------



## Dr.Eisenhauer (20. Oktober 2010)

> Flamer/Spammer/Provokateur/Troll's großgeschriebener Text



Ersteinmal ein großes Lob an dich. Ich finde, du solltest so eine Art Foren-Award bekommen. Sei es für deine absolut treffende Parodie oder deinen eisernen Willen, mit dem Spiel aufzuhören. Allerdings solltest du ein klein wenig an deiner Schriftsprache feilen. Bitte nicht als Angriff verstehen, es ist nur ein kleiner Rat.



> also, ich bewundere die leute, die dran arbeiten. immerhin haben die überhaupt keine ahnung von der sache und müssen durch bloßes probieren den mist wieder ans laufen kriegen. das kann dauern. gibt schließlich viele möglichkeiten, was durch zu checken.



Ich bewundere diese Leute ebenfalls, aber nicht aus dem Grund, mit nicht-Wissen zu punkten, sondern dafür, dass sie dafür auch noch von millionen von Menschen Geld bekommen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Dr.Eisenhauer

Edit: 





> Nur als zarter Hinweis: Wenn Ihr keine Thread-Schließung (für immer) wegen zu umfangreicher Aufräumarbeiten erzwingen wollt, dann quoted Flamer/Spammer/Provokateure/Trolle bitte nicht und reagiert nicht drauf, sondern reported nur.



Ich bitte um Entschuldigung, den ganzen Text zitiert zu haben. Ich habe es nun abgekürzt und würde nun darum bitten, meinen Beitrag nicht schon wieder zu löschen, das widerspricht dem Artikel 5 unseres Grundgesetzes, der Meinungsfreiheit. Was das ist, weiß bestimmt jeder.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dr.Eisenhauer


----------



## Mikolein (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab schon 3 chars in den ewigen Weiten der Instanzserver verloren >_< aber in denke es kann sich nur noch um Stunden handeln


----------



## Cyringsoul (20. Oktober 2010)

mag sein, dass hier einigen das Gemerke aufn Sack geht .. kann ich nachvollziehen .. allerdings kann ich auch die Leute verstehen, die sich langsam echt angepisst fühlen. 

Ich bin selbst grad im mom nicht wirklich beeindruckt, was Blizz hier veranstaltet... und eigentlich bin ich jemand, der sehr lange Geduld aufbringt.

Nur leider läuft seit ner Woche fast garnichts mehr. Über diverse kleine Fehlerleins sieht man locker drüber weg, aber das, was derzeit alles schief läuft ist nicht mehr funny. 

Chars verschwinden urplötzlich, Anzeigefehler noch und nöcher, Raids fast nicht ausführbar, Bugs hier.. Bugs da .. usw usw ... 

Dann fahrt die scheiß Server 24h runter, schaut woran es liegt ... aber so ne Matschepampe bringt nichts... außer verärgerte User eben !


----------



## omigo (20. Oktober 2010)

bin grad auf Malfurion on gekommen^^


----------



## ZAM (20. Oktober 2010)

Dr.Eisenhauer schrieb:


> Ich bitte um Entschuldigung, den ganzen Text zitiert zu haben. Ich habe es nun abgekürzt und würde nun darum bitten, meinen Beitrag nicht schon wieder zu löschen, das widerspricht dem Artikel 5 unseres Grundgesetzes, der Meinungsfreiheit. Was das ist, weiß bestimmt jeder.



Hier:
Admin-Wort + http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/64057-regeln-und-hinweise-zur-nutzung-des-forums-auf-buffedde/ + http://www.buffed.de/buffed/info/97/Netiquette > Grundgesetzt


----------



## Mystic_Blue (20. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> viele meckern und meckern und meckern nur
> doch was blizz in wahrheit macht weiß leider keiner - also die meckern.
> jedesmal kommt nur das geheule - üh wüäh ich zahl 13euro etc pp . geht einen langsam schon auf die füße (sack geht nicht weil ich kein hab )


Zumal die Ärmsten doch rund 1,8 cent zahlen für jede Stunde die sie nicht spielen können. Da muss das doch mal was flotter gehen....




Wo war doch gleich der Mitleidssmiley?


----------



## *Ysabeau* (20. Oktober 2010)

Nabend, ich bin neu hier :-)

Ich habe grade gelesen, dass jemand Chars in " den Weiten der Instanzserver" verloren hat. Kann sowas wirklich passieren? Wenn ja, was macht man dann?Ich bin nämlich auch in einer Instanz gecrashed und hänge dort fest.

Mein Server ist nicht down, ich hoffe ich kann hier trotzdem schreiben.

Außerdem wollte ich schreiben: Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht, ich habe schon viele andere Games ausprobiert, die zum Teil viel viel teurer waren mntl. und die viel öfter Maintance hatten. Und das dann den ganzen Tag, regelmäßig.

Hier in WoW scheinen mir manche ganz schön verwöhnt grade was Maintance & Support angeht. Wenn ihr das hier schon schlimm findet, dann probiert am besten nie andere Spiele aus.

MFG

Ysabeau


----------



## Gnorfal (20. Oktober 2010)

Elinya schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen so viele gravierende Probleme gab es bei WoW schon lange nimmer.Und es scheint ja das sie die Ursache entweder nicht finden oder keine Lösung wissen.Ich will gar ned wissen was erst los ist wenn 4.03 kommt. oO



Seit wann spielst Du denn? Es gab schon sehr häufig gravierendere Probleme, als nen 7,5 std über den wartungsarbeiten hinaus disconnect.



> Hier:
> Admin-Wort + http://www.buffed.de...s-auf-buffedde/ + http://www.buffed.de...o/97/Netiquette > Grundgesetzt


Da lehnt man sich aber weit aus dem Fenster....


----------



## nemø (20. Oktober 2010)

Wer meinte da, dass Aldor geht? da funkioniert auch nur alles bi zum Ladebalken -.-


----------



## AK201290 (20. Oktober 2010)

*Ysabeau* schrieb:


> Nabend, ich bin neu hier :-)
> 
> Ich habe grade gelesen, dass jemand Chars in " den weiten der Instanzserver" verloren hat. Kann sowas wirklich passieren? Wenn ja, was macht man dann?Ich bin nämlich auch in einer Instanz gecrashjed und hänge dort fest.
> 
> ...





Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, finde das WoW übelst geil ist, wer das anders sieht soll mal F2P-MMORPGs ausprobieren, dann nochmal abziehen das man bezahlt, und dann weis man wieviel WoW wiegt^^


----------



## Schurikai (20. Oktober 2010)

Leute, ICH BIN AM ENDE !!!




Hab nun fast nen ganzen Tag in Wow verloren, ich halts net aus, wann gehn die Server wieder online !!

Ist ja schrecklich. BLizz sollte einen Server erstellen, der an Wartungsarbeiten in Betrieb ist, damit so Leute wie ich, wenigsten da bisal rumhüpfen können !!

Bin total am Ende, wie bekomme ich die Zeit rum, könnte mir paar alte WOw Viedos anschaun, genau, das mache ich jetzt


----------



## Gambar (20. Oktober 2010)

Denkt Blizz denn wirklich nicht an uns Männer?
Die Kinder gehen gleich in die Falle......und es ist Mittwoch....da guckt meine Frau
ständig ihre (sorry die Damen) Weibersendungen. *würch*

Also auf`s Sofa gehe ich sicher nicht.
Bei dem Fernsehmüll bekomme ich Augenaids und ne Mittelohrvergiftung.

Grüße


----------



## Bolvar Fordragon (20. Oktober 2010)

Gambar schrieb:


> Denkt Blizz denn wirklich nicht an uns Männer?
> Die Kinder gehen gleich in die Falle......und es ist Mittwoch....da guckt meine Frau
> ständig ihre (sorry die Damen) Weibersendungen. *würch*
> 
> ...




Das erinnert mich irgentwie an meine Familie :-P
Und ich weiss au net ob Blizz an uns denkt :-)


----------



## ZAM (20. Oktober 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Da lehnt man sich aber weit aus dem Fenster....



Ich fands witziger als die Variante: "Quotes beinhalten erneut den Text, der gegen die Netiquette verstößt und deswegen entfernt wird, weswegen auch der Antwort-Beitrag entfernt wird, was bei Weiten nichts mit Meinungsfreiheitsunterdrückungen zu tun hat. Kostet die Einzelbereinigung zuviel Zeit, wird alles entfernt. Stört sich jemand daran, wird der ebenfalls entfernt."


----------



## emzadi (20. Oktober 2010)

Arguswacht geht wieder...mercie


----------



## Khumbu (20. Oktober 2010)

Es tut mir leid das ich mich hier auf buffed so hab gehen lassen und klar sehen wir normalos nicht was hinter diesem spiel überhaupt alles getan muss damit wir spielen können. und ja es gab lange zeit keine derart krasse probleme und mir gehts im grunde auch nicht darum weill mittwoch ist bei mir spackt das spiel bereits 2wochen rum hab erst gedacht ok vllt hab ich pc noob etwas verstellt.hab meine kiste neu aufgesetzt alle nötigen ports in meiner firewall geöffnet die von blizzard angegeben werden und es hatt sich nichts geändert. Virenprogramm hab ich zur sicherheit auch vor und nach neu aufsetztensuchen lassen auch der fand nichts 


Wie gesagt Sorry für meine Freundliche auswahl der worte aber es musste einfach raus


----------



## Dr.Eisenhauer (20. Oktober 2010)

> Hier:
> Admin-Wort + http://www.buffed.de...s-auf-buffedde/ + http://www.buffed.de...o/97/Netiquette > Grundgesetzt
> Da lehnt man sich aber weit aus dem Fenster....



Absolute Zustimmung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dr.Eisenhauer.


----------



## ZAM (20. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aidekhia (20. Oktober 2010)

wenn jetzt die ganzen bugs behoben werden hat sich das warten doch gelohnt (ich hoffe mal dass, das größte gefixt wird)
da warte ich auch gerne bis morgen und muss mir kein mimimi im handelschannel anhören


----------



## aidekhia (20. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich fands witziger als die Variante: "Quotes beinhalten erneut den Text, der gegen die Netiquette verstößt und deswegen entfernt wird, weswegen auch der Antwort-Beitrag entfernt wird, was bei Weiten nichts mit Meinungsfreiheitsunterdrückungen zu tun hat. Kostet die Einzelbereinigung zuviel Zeit, wird alles entfernt. Stört sich jemand daran, wird der ebenfalls entfernt."


----------



## icepeach (20. Oktober 2010)

Mh scheint aber so das Blizz grad unvorhergesehne Probleme mit ihren Servern haben.
Denke nicht das dort gerade noch gepatched wird etc.


----------



## Abeille (20. Oktober 2010)

Buhuuuu - ich will daddeeeln.

Na ok, dann eben mal ein Buch *staub wegbläst und sich fragt wie die Dinger nochmal funktionierten...*???


----------



## tonkawa (20. Oktober 2010)

find das schon a bissl schwach von Blzz...
verdienen jeden monat zig millonen und dann der dreck...


----------



## Falathrim (20. Oktober 2010)

Irgendwie ist es typisch...vor 3 Tagen meinen Account reaktiviert, und gleich die ersten Wartungsarbeiten sind eine Katastrophe im Classic-Ausmaß


----------



## pirmin93 (20. Oktober 2010)

Frage: Ich und mehrer meiner Bekannten können us auf unseren Mainchars nichtmehr einloggen, da wird mit denen
gleich nachdem dieServer wieder oben waren in ne Inze sind. Nach dem Ladebalken sind wir rausgeflogen, haben uns neu eingeloggt und das ab dann jedes ma, nachm einloggen auf den jeweiligen Char.
Gibts irgendwelche Infos wann das (ich vermute mal wir sind nicht die einzigen) gefixt wird?
Da ich nun seit fast 8 Stunden aufn Ticket "warte" (aka ticket an und afk) und langsam stört mich das


----------



## Seryma (20. Oktober 2010)

aidekhia schrieb:


> da warte ich auch gerne bis morgen und muss mir kein mimimi im handelschannel anhören



sei froh, ich kann den handelschannel nichma sehn


----------



## Hasse (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann dem nur zustimmen, sollten dafür die bugs alle (oder zum größten Teil)
weg sein, hat/hätte sich die Wartezeit gelohnt!

Allerdings glaube auch ich, dass da etwas anderes großes im argen ist...^^

Naja, wir werden es sehen!


----------



## aidekhia (20. Oktober 2010)

icepeach schrieb:


> Mh scheint aber so das Blizz grad unvorhergesehne Probleme mit ihren Servern haben.
> Denke nicht das dort gerade noch gepatched wird etc.




ich rede auch von hotfix also minipatches, aber ich denke mal du meinst das selbe.
nur warum gehen einige server und manche nicht?


----------



## Adalin (20. Oktober 2010)

Die Realms fahren doch grad hoch (siehe Infobox im Log-In) also keine Panik.


----------



## aidekhia (20. Oktober 2010)

tonkawa schrieb:


> find das schon a bissl schwach von Blzz...
> verdienen jeden monat zig millonen und dann der dreck...




sie bezahlen aber auch millionen um die server aufrecht zuerhalten ich glaub gelesen zu haben das es 100 millionen im jahr sind


----------



## Nekromis (20. Oktober 2010)

Aegwynn geht wieder


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Oktober 2010)

schlimm schlimm XD konnte stunden net zocken *hände zitter* XD


----------



## cyberlo74 (20. Oktober 2010)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> Frage: Ich und mehrer meiner Bekannten können us auf unseren Mainchars nichtmehr einloggen, da wird mit denen
> gleich nachdem dieServer wieder oben waren in ne Inze sind. Nach dem Ladebalken sind wir rausgeflogen, haben uns neu eingeloggt und das ab dann jedes ma, nachm einloggen auf den jeweiligen Char.
> Gibts irgendwelche Infos wann das (ich vermute mal wir sind nicht die einzigen) gefixt wird?
> Da ich nun seit fast 8 Stunden aufn Ticket "warte" (aka ticket an und afk) und langsam stört mich das




Sie sind gerade dabei alle Realms neu zu starten.
Vielleicht geht es ja danach wieder.


----------



## Sharwen (20. Oktober 2010)

Abeille schrieb:


> Buhuuuu - ich will daddeeeln.
> 
> Na ok, dann eben mal ein Buch *staub wegbläst und sich fragt wie die Dinger nochmal funktionierten...*???




1. "Buch" so halten dass du das große Aufgedruckte, was auch "Titel", heißt richtig herum steht und du es lesen kannst.
2. Klappe das buch auf: Fass mit der Linken hand an den sogenannten "Buchrücken" links und blättere die Seiten aus "Papier" von rechts nach Links auf. Das funktionert! Ganz ohne Strom!

/ironie off


----------



## aidekhia (20. Oktober 2010)

Hasse schrieb:


> Allerdings glaube auch ich, dass da etwas anderes großes im argen ist...^^
> 
> Naja, wir werden es sehen!




Was großes? hmmm hat es vllt flügel und kann erdbeben erzeugen =)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

ummy schrieb:


> Mich kotzt es an zu WARTEN ICh WILL ZOCKEN



Ich hoffe die Arbeiten dauern noch viel länger, nur um dich zu ärgern.


----------



## Hasse (20. Oktober 2010)

aidekhia schrieb:


> Was großes? hmmm hat es vllt flügel und kann erdbeben erzeugen =)



Ja, du schreibst es, Mensch ich hätte es fast vergessen...


----------



## Torock2205 (20. Oktober 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> schlimm schlimm XD konnte stunden net zocken *hände zitter* XD



Lüge ^^ Du hast im Schlingendorntal mitm Twink rumgehangen, ich habs gesehen


----------



## Mattu (20. Oktober 2010)

ich kann einloggen, den realm anwählen, sehe meine chars, versuche mit dem char einzuloggen dann kommt ladebildschirm dann heisst es "charakter nicht gefunden" - verbindung wurde getrennt.


----------



## Falathrim (20. Oktober 2010)

Perfekter Hotfix...man wird nicht mehr gekickt beim Ladescreen, dafür bleibt das Spiel hängen 

edit: No instance servers available - fuck yeah!


----------



## Norica (20. Oktober 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Wer meinte da, dass Aldor geht? da funkioniert auch nur alles bi zum Ladebalken -.-



richtig -.-


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Oktober 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Lüge ^^ Du hast im Schlingendorntal mitm Twink rumgehangen, ich habs gesehen



woher weißt du das XD
LÜGE alles LÜGE ^^
ja aber twinken is doof ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

Goil ich hänge seit 30 Minuten im Ladebildschirm fest ohne was zu merken


----------



## Hasse (20. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Goil ich hänge seit 30 Minuten im Ladebildschirm fest ohne was zu merken



Ich glaube dann können wir Dir auch nicht mehr helfen... xD


----------



## Mindadar (20. Oktober 2010)

Hasse schrieb:


> Ich glaube dann können wir Dir auch nicht mehr helfen... xD


huhu lieblingsjäger


----------



## PiaMarie (20. Oktober 2010)

So wieder endlich zu hause und sehe glatt der Mittwochs Thread ist noch offen und .....


[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
*382 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
102 Mitglieder, 280 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*





mhhh was los...alle langeweile?[/font]


----------



## Norica (20. Oktober 2010)

*heul sniff :/*

in 45 min hät ich icc - wird wohl nix -.-


----------



## Hasse (20. Oktober 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> huhu lieblingsjäger




Ha, Mindi.. is back^^

Das wurde aber auch mal Zeit..!


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Oktober 2010)

dance


----------



## Flaschenpost (20. Oktober 2010)

Sind die Server jetzt eigentlich down oder kann man sich, wenn man halt noch nicht im Spiel ist , z.Z einfach nicht einloggen?


----------



## AK201290 (20. Oktober 2010)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> So wieder endlich zu hause und sehe glatt der Mittwochs Thread ist noch offen und .....
> 
> 
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
> ...






nur frust^^


----------



## Mindadar (20. Oktober 2010)

Hasse schrieb:


> Ha, Mindi.. is back^^
> 
> Das wurde aber auch mal Zeit..!



er lebt noch 
mehr aber auch nicht, alles fit?


----------



## Brummkreisel (20. Oktober 2010)

Lt. Blizzard sind die EU-Server um 19 Uhr hochgefahren worden.....nuh ja Däumchen drücken...


----------



## Metalone (20. Oktober 2010)

da möchte man schön nach feierabend spielen und was ist?
...................
ohne worte
ich kann ja verstehen das blizz ordentlich am arbeiten ist wegen dem addon aber nee,nicht so.
seid dem event ist es ja sowas von buggy,war es zwar seit dem pach auch aber mittlerweile eine woche danach darf soetwas nicht mehr vorkommen.
wir bezahlen schließlich alle für etwas das wir nutzen.
eine entschädigung wie zb 1 free play day glaub ich nicht das es das geben wird.hoffe zumindest das das event einen tag verlängert wir.


^^


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Oktober 2010)

ladebildschirm bis zum vergasen -_-


----------



## DarkHephaistos (20. Oktober 2010)

Hoffentlich beheben die jetzt ein paar Probleme die mit dem Patch gekommen sind.
Lieber warte ich einmal länger, als dass ich ständig mit Bugs kämpfen muss.


----------



## Hasse (20. Oktober 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> er lebt noch
> mehr aber auch nicht, alles fit?



Naja, was soll ich sagen, ich denke der selbe server ist down, aber was erzähl ich *hust*


----------



## Flaschenpost (20. Oktober 2010)

Never play....die ersten 2 Monate nach`m Patchday!


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Oktober 2010)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Never play....die ersten 2 Monate nach`m Patchday!



meine rede XD


----------



## Deryana (20. Oktober 2010)

Hmm heute um 1800 lief alles sauber

jetzt net mehr

irgendwas haben die falsch gemacht...


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Oktober 2010)

ich komm nemmer rein -_-
das is doch nemmer wahr oder.. wenn wenigenstens der twink noch on kommen würde...

also zumindestens Alleria zockt rum


----------



## PiaMarie (20. Oktober 2010)

Mhh sehe grad deshalb seit ihr alle her wegen Server Probs...Mhhh ich bin drinne seit 10 Minuten und habe keine Probs hihiihi (sage nun net welcher Server...sonst ist der gleich wieder wech)...


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (20. Oktober 2010)

Metalone schrieb:


> da möchte man schön nach feierabend spielen und was ist?
> ...................
> ohne worte
> ich kann ja verstehen das blizz ordentlich am arbeiten ist wegen dem addon aber nee,nicht so.
> ...



Ach hör mir doch mit dem "ich bezahl dafür" Argument auf. Du hast die Nutzungsbedingungen, EULA usw. akzeptiert und da steht deutlich drin, das Blizzard nicht gewährleistet das die Server 24 Stunden und 7 Tage die Woche und 365 Tage im Jahr laufen. Sie könnten sie sogar von heut auf morgen abschalten, weil ihnen das Geheule zuviel wird, Rechte habt ihr keine, weil ihr es akzeptiert habt das ihr alles mit euch machen lasst.


----------



## PiaMarie (20. Oktober 2010)

Mhh sehe grad deshalb seit ihr alle her wegen Server Probs...Mhhh ich bin drinne seit 10 Minuten und habe keine Probs hihiihi (sage nun net welcher Server...sonst ist der gleich wieder wech)...


----------



## SonicTank (20. Oktober 2010)

Hui, bald ist Donnerstag, machen wir dann einen neuen Thread auf?


----------



## Mindadar (20. Oktober 2010)

Hasse schrieb:


> Naja, was soll ich sagen, ich denke der selbe server ist down, aber was erzähl ich *hust*



ich spiele doch nich mehr aufm zirkel..xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

Metalone schrieb:


> da möchte man schön nach feierabend spielen und was ist?
> ...................
> ohne worte
> ich kann ja verstehen das blizz ordentlich am arbeiten ist wegen dem addon aber nee,nicht so.
> ...




Post Nummer 123123123123123123 der Sorte. 

1. Hat Blizzard bereits gesagt, dass nach dem Patch Chaos herrschen wird.
2. Konnte ja jeder jetzt eine Woche (oder 6 Tage) spielen, also es ist jetzt nicht so, dass die Server ne Woche lang nicht zu erreichen waren.
3. Ja wir bezahlen, ließ dir die AGBs durch, da steht drin, das Blizzard Wartungsarbeiten vornehmen darf. Und NIX anderes machen sie grade. 
4. Nen kostenlosen Spieltag gibt es bei 72h- Wartungsarbeiten.

Oke ?


----------



## MiKlAtScH (20. Oktober 2010)

mhm is irgendwie total verhext kommt keiner rein wär n freier tag oder 1000g geschenkt die optimale lösung dafür das wir solange warten müssen^^is auch komisch das di emeisten adons auch übelste lags verursachen bei mir spinnt zb dbm und xperl erst lagt es dann fliege ich komplett raus ausn spiel


----------



## Metalone (20. Oktober 2010)

Black schrieb:


> Ach hör mir doch mit dem "ich bezahl dafür" Argument auf. Du hast die Nutzungsbedingungen, EULA usw. akzeptiert und da steht deutlich drin, das Blizzard nicht gewährleistet das die Server 24 Stunden und 7 Tage die Woche und 365 Tage im Jahr laufen. Sie könnten sie sogar von heut auf morgen abschalten, weil ihnen das Geheule zuviel wird, Rechte habt ihr keine, weil ihr es akzeptiert habt das ihr alles mit euch machen lasst.



da hast du auch recht,aber zumindest die bugs könnte man nach einer woche beheben.
wenn in deiner firma seid einer woche die selben fehler auftreten wird der chef das auch nich lustig finden(bei mir ist es zumindest so)


----------



## Falathrim (20. Oktober 2010)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> So wieder endlich zu hause und sehe glatt der Mittwochs Thread ist noch offen[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
> mhhh was los...alle langeweile?[/font]



Nein...es ist nur ein Mittwoch im Classic-Style


----------



## Metalone (20. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Post Nummer 123123123123123123 der Sorte.
> 
> 1. Hat Blizzard bereits gesagt, dass nach dem Patch Chaos herrschen wird.
> 2. Konnte ja jeder jetzt eine Woche (oder 6 Tage) spielen, also es ist jetzt nicht so, dass die Server ne Woche lang nicht zu erreichen waren.
> ...


 jo,wollte auch nur mal frust ablassen


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Oktober 2010)

immer dieses gefliege ^^ so ma alle addons aus gemacht ma sehn was nun geht


----------



## Juvenile (20. Oktober 2010)

also heute um 19:18 Uhr ist der server auf dem ich bin (Die silberne Hand) immer noch down und ich finds ehrlich gesagt etwas unverschämt dass Blizzard bei sowas nie eine entschädigung gibt, denn die serverprobleme treten häufig auf


----------



## IkilledKenny (20. Oktober 2010)

Metalone schrieb:


> da hast du auch recht,aber zumindest die bugs könnte man nach einer woche beheben.
> wenn in deiner firma seid einer woche die selben fehler auftreten wird der chef das auch nich lustig finden(bei mir ist es zumindest so)



Du arbeitest wahrscheinlich in einer Eisdiele oder irgendwie sowas. 
Warum versteht ihr nicht das es nunmal seine Zeit dauert solche Fehler zu beheben?
Denkt ihr nicht das die Blizz Programmierer jetzt lieber zu Hause bei ihrer Familie wären statt Überstunden für euch zockgeilen Kinder zu machen?

Ehrlich bei manchen Leuten kann ich nur noch den Kopf gegen den Tisch hauen


----------



## Hasse (20. Oktober 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> ich spiele doch nich mehr aufm zirkel..xD



PM ist draußen^^


----------



## Philine (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich find es echt witzig auf Nozdormu komm ich ohne Probs on und auf Die Silberne Hand nur Ladebalken voll und dann Charakter wurde nicht gefunden.


----------



## Norica (20. Oktober 2010)

Metalone schrieb:


> jo,wollte auch nur mal frust ablassen



sagen sie alle


----------



## Mikolein (20. Oktober 2010)

Stellt euch mal vor eines Tages würden ein Großteil der Chars auf Grund eines Problems wie heute einfach gelöscht werden...^^
Das Chaos würde ich gern mal sehen


----------



## Tyneas (20. Oktober 2010)

*http://neueinstanz.blogspot.com/*


----------



## pirmin93 (20. Oktober 2010)

Zu meinem Post vor 2 Seiten, ich kann mich mit meinem Main immernoch nicht einloggen (auf Anetheron btw.) da ich nach dem Einloggen sofort vom Server gefegt werde.
Und immernoch kann ich mich mit jedem anderen Char einloggen-.-


----------



## Firun (20. Oktober 2010)

*Achtung* 

liebe Freunde der seichten Unterhaltung,ich würde ja selber gerne Spielen und kann somit den Unmut hier verstehen.

Aber bitte bleibt bei eurer Wortwahl der hier im Forum geltenden Netiquette treu, ich habe nämlich keine lust alle 2 Minuten hier irgendwas zu löschen nur weil einer meint Brain frust-AFK gehen zu müssen und dann in diesem Zustand irgendwelchen Schwachsinn in seine Tastatur trommelt.


Also bleiben wir alle ganz locker und freundlich hier Thread , somit jedem geholfen


----------



## insertscarynamehere (20. Oktober 2010)

da will man nach 3 Wochen mal wieder ne gemütliche Runde WoW zocken und dann das....mann mann mann da is das Spiel "Reallife" aber besser, zumindest kann mans immer erreichen


----------



## Mindadar (20. Oktober 2010)

Hasse schrieb:


> PM ist draußen^^



geantwortet bevor du es angemerkt hast


----------



## Metalone (20. Oktober 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Du arbeitest wahrscheinlich in einer Eisdiele oder irgendwie sowas.
> Warum versteht ihr nicht das es nunmal seine Zeit dauert solche Fehler zu beheben?
> Denkt ihr nicht das die Blizz Programmierer jetzt lieber zu Hause bei ihrer Familie wären statt Überstunden für euch zockgeilen Kinder zu machen?
> 
> Ehrlich bei manchen Leuten kann ich nur noch den Kopf gegen den Tisch hauen



automobilindustrie^^überstunden sind programm


----------



## Flaschenpost (20. Oktober 2010)

Auf mansche Server kann man sich zwar noch einloggen aber da nicht nur die Login sondern auch die Instanzserver rumspacken, bringt das denen, die reinkommen herzlich weing


----------



## Darkwell1982 (20. Oktober 2010)

:-) 	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUeeIjyI7QQ


----------



## Khumbu (20. Oktober 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Du arbeitest wahrscheinlich in einer Eisdiele oder irgendwie sowas.
> Warum versteht ihr nicht das es nunmal seine Zeit dauert solche Fehler zu beheben?
> Denkt ihr nicht das die Blizz Programmierer jetzt lieber zu Hause bei ihrer Familie wären statt Überstunden für euch zockgeilen Kinder zu machen?
> 
> Ehrlich bei manchen Leuten kann ich nur noch den Kopf gegen den Tisch hauen





Hau ihn dein Kopf bedenke dabei nur irgendwas geht kaputt vllt der tisch vllt dein Kopf


----------



## Saladarxyz (20. Oktober 2010)

Juvenile schrieb:


> also heute um 19:18 Uhr ist der server auf dem ich bin (Die silberne Hand) immer noch down und ich finds ehrlich gesagt etwas unverschämt dass Blizzard bei sowas nie eine entschädigung gibt, denn die serverprobleme treten häufig auf



achja die alten zeiten^^
früher hat man einen tag umsonst bekommen wenn sowas passiert ist, aber nu denkt sich blizz mh tja... wayne die bleiben sowieso ( und wer kann es ihnen verübeln^^ ich würde es genau so machen xD)


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Oktober 2010)

ach leute lasst uns chillen und den trailer zu Cata schaun XD un uns daruf freuen xD


----------



## Metalone (20. Oktober 2010)

Khumbu schrieb:


> Hau ihn dein Kopf bedenke dabei nur irgendwas geht kaputt vllt der tisch vllt dein Kopf



ah er ist ja on )


----------



## pmolurus (20. Oktober 2010)

versteh nich ganz wenn doch so viele probleme vorhanden sind muss dann so ein event wie schlotternächte zusätzlich stattfinden wenn die server so nichtmal anstatzweise normal laufen. Auf Die Aldor geht im grunde seid ner woche nix Inis bgs selbst in Dalaran Dc´s am laufenden meter. Nervt schon nen bissl das das über ne woche dauert bis die das problem beheben falls sie das heute noch hinbekommen


----------



## xxdebiexx (20. Oktober 2010)

könnt ihr schon einloggen????

und why sind jezze auf dem server ambossar "Neue Spieler" ???? der server stand auf "Mittel"


----------



## Mindadar (20. Oktober 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> ach leute lasst uns chillen und den trailer zu Cata schaun XD un uns daruf freuen xD



Ooooder wir besaufen uns und gehen dann schlafen unter der woche Hartz 4 machts möglich  
NE scherz Ich sauf zwar gern aber zur arbeit bin ich immer nüchtern morgens...nur nachmittags leicht angetrunken >.<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> nur nachmittags leicht angetrunken >.<



Vor Glück oder wat ?


----------



## Deathtyrann (20. Oktober 2010)

Hmm stand da nicht was vorhin von server neustart ahb davon noch nix gemerkt die sollen hinne machen hab nachher icc


----------



## xiereon (20. Oktober 2010)

ok ich hasse leere versprechungen die schreiben die server werden so in 15 min neu gestartet (da war es 18:45) so nun ist es 19:30 und ich komme immer noch nicht auf meinem server (die nachtwache) wrum ?	das nervt mich -.-


----------



## Aargoroth (20. Oktober 2010)

Heut is aber schon a weng derb mit den tuning arbeiten ... auf Veklor komm ich drauf , aber Norgannon is immer noch tot
doof das ist ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

xiereon schrieb:


> ok ich hasse leere versprechungen die schreiben die server werden so in 15 min neu gestartet (da war es 18:45) so nun ist es 19:30 und ich komme immer noch nicht auf meinem server (die nachtwache) wrum ?	das nervt mich -.-



Heißt ja nix wenn sie die Server neustarten. Wenn dort steht "Server sind wieder verfügbar" , dann kannste auch rauf. Aber das steht da (noch) nicht.


----------



## Deathtyrann (20. Oktober 2010)

xiereon schrieb:


> ok ich hasse leere versprechungen die schreiben die server werden so in 15 min neu gestartet (da war es 18:45) so nun ist es 19:30 und ich komme immer noch nicht auf meinem server (die nachtwache) wrum ?	das nervt mich -.-



Die haben die server erst garnicht neu gestartet hab davin nix gemerkt


----------



## ImbaHealPala (20. Oktober 2010)

die basteln jetzt schon seit fast 20 stunden an den servern rum Oo. Langsam sollte es mal wieder funktionieren.




der patch is implementierter müll 

von wegen serverneustart....bis jetzt noch nicht gemacht..is fast ne std her ...


----------



## Hasse (20. Oktober 2010)

Von einem Neustart, der angekündigt war, kann wohl kaum die Rede sein!


----------



## Deathtyrann (20. Oktober 2010)

Ahh da steht eiune meldung sie werten die neustarts aus in der nächsten studne werdne weitere server neu ausgewertet


----------



## Darkwell1982 (20. Oktober 2010)

Naja es gab nen Update aber das hat nix geholfen ausser das man länger im Ladebildschirm ist


----------



## Mindadar (20. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Vor Glück oder wat ?



Mhz kA war eher Satire  
Omg ich glaub ich bewerb mich bei der Bildzeitung o.O Scheiss auf Aktuellen Job....


Und nun zu den wichtigen Themen: 

Angela Ferkel privat: Ja auch ich Rasiere ich überall. Den Damenbart sogar Täglich!
Günther Jauch (Große hackfresse von RTL): Ich wünsche mir nichts mehr als bei Schwiegertochter Gesucht mal eine Freundin zu finden. 
& das Große Sarazzin Interview: Ich kann nicht schreiben. Das Buch hat so ein glatzköpfiger mann für mich geschrieben und ich wusste nicht was drin steht bis ich es als Hörbuch von Angela merkel vorgelesen bekommen habe. Ich bin Schockiert!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

ImbaHealPala schrieb:


> die basteln jetzt schon seit fast 20 stunden an den servern rum Oo. Langsam sollte es mal wieder funktionieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar haben sie die Server neugestartet, steht doch dort im Infofenster.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Klar haben sie die Server neugestartet, steht doch dort im Infofenster.



kann hier auch schreiben das ich 3 tonnen wiege ^^ stimmt das dann auch XD


----------



## Norica (20. Oktober 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> kann hier auch schreiben das ich 3 tonnen wiege ^^ stimmt das dann auch XD



 ja?


----------



## Deathtyrann (20. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Klar haben sie die Server neugestartet, steht doch dort im Infofenster.




BAer nicht alle also azshara haben se z.b nicht neu gestartet


----------



## sorahn (20. Oktober 2010)

Noch einer von der Nachtwache. Wuhuu! Ja, heut ists echt ein wenig übel, aber was solls. Ich denk mal spätestens gegen 21:00Uhr werden die Server wieder laufen. Und solange kann man Desperate Housewives gucken  So what


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> kann hier auch schreiben das ich 3 tonnen wiege ^^ stimmt das dann auch XD



Man weiß es nicht. 

Aber ich glaube da Blizzard schon. Lügen haben sie nicht nötig.


----------



## Darkwell1982 (20. Oktober 2010)

lol Wir werten den neustart aus ??? Es werden weiter neustarts in der nächsten Stunde folgen muahahahaha


----------



## ImbaHealPala (20. Oktober 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> kann hier auch schreiben das ich 3 tonnen wiege ^^ stimmt das dann auch XD



 genau...die können uns viel erzählen...auch, dass sie an den Problemen arbeiten....die zocken bestimmt alle Solitär, sonst wär der Schrott schon längst gefixt


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Oktober 2010)

un im fenter steht jetzt was neues ^^ siehe 


"!19:30 wir werten die ergebnisse des ersten neustarts aus. weitere neustarts können wärnden der nächsten stunde durchgeführt werde"


also da scheint richtig was schief zu laufne bei blizz un die wissen net was... das is übel... nich negativ gemeind aber die haben anschein grade wirklich keinen plan was los is.. das kann noch was werden.


----------



## dolg88 (20. Oktober 2010)

bin mal gespannt was es an graiis spielzeit gibt.konnte seit dem patch nur einen tag länger spielen ohne rauszufliegen oder überhaupt nicht reinzukommen...


----------



## roroB4 (20. Oktober 2010)

hmm....ich versuch mich jetzt schon ca. ne halbe std. einzuloggen. (nach Feierabend Zocker)
Meiner Meinung nach is das alles fürn Arsch, ich werd jetzt mal mein handy rausholen und ne gemütliche C64 Session einberufen!!

Viel Glück noch beim LOG IN Versuch


----------



## Chillers (20. Oktober 2010)

Darkwell1982 schrieb:


> Naja es gab nen Update aber das hat nix geholfen ausser das man länger im Ladebildschirm ist



Da macht Blizz eben mal Ernst mit seinen eigenen Tipps. *Geht mit euren Freunden mal nach draußen!*
Da dies zu wenig befolgt wurde, werden jetzt härtere Bandagen angelegt.

Schade nur, dass Herbst ist, früh dunkel draußen und so gar kein Biergartenwetter.

Ich bin jetzt draußen...*bibber..frier...Regen durchnässt...*

Aber wenn es Euch hilft...diese Strapaze nehme ich gerne auf mich...*frier...bibber...*


----------



## Dharaghul (20. Oktober 2010)

sorahn schrieb:


> Noch einer von der Nachtwache. Wuhuu! Ja, heut ists echt ein wenig übel, aber was solls. Ich denk mal spätestens gegen 21:00Uhr werden die Server wieder laufen. Und solange kann man Desperate Housewives gucken  So what



DAS wüsste ich...das macht meine Frau und ihre Freundinnen schon für mich...-.-
An meinem einzigen Abend an dem ich mal Zeit habe zu spielen...so etwas!!!
Hoffentlich geht die Nachtwache gleich endlich wieder Online...

So long...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

dolg88 schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt was es an graiis spielzeit gibt.konnte seit dem patch nur einen tag länger spielen ohne rauszufliegen oder überhaupt nicht reinzukommen...



Ganz einfach...gibt nix.


----------



## pmolurus (20. Oktober 2010)

glaub auch das wird heut nix mehr -.- und ich wollt mal den jäger an den puppen testen was der pusch gebracht hat man man


----------



## Defausel55 (20. Oktober 2010)

Die machen jetz den 4.0.1 Patch rückgängig und Cataclysm wird um 5 Jahre verschoben!!


----------



## JackTheHouse (20. Oktober 2010)

Bei vielen steht doch für genau solche Situationen ne Packung Strichnin, ne Rasierklinge und ein Stick bereit, oder? Wie kann man denn so ausflippen wenn die Server mal ein paar Stunden nicht erreichbar sind?!?


----------



## Carn1feX616 (20. Oktober 2010)

Was mich halt iwie wundert, ist das es so wenige Infos dazu gibt. Normalerweise schreibt Blizz doch dann auch auf der wow seite "die Wartungsarbeiten verlängern sich so und so lange blablabla" und Buffed hat auch keine Meldung gebracht.

Ist ja eigentlich auch egal, es weiß ja sowieso jeder spätestens nachem Loginversuch und dem Hinweis im Loginscreen.
Aber wie gesagt bissi komisch find ichs schon das son riesen Absturz beinahe unkommentiert bleibt ^^


----------



## Elinya (20. Oktober 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> un im fenter steht jetzt was neues ^^ siehe
> 
> 
> "!19:30 wir werten die ergebnisse des ersten neustarts aus. weitere neustarts können wärnden der nächsten stunde durchgeführt werde"
> ...



Joa echt übel.In all den Jahren gab es so massive Probleme nicht oft.Kann mich zumindest ned dran errinern.Da sitzen ja ned irgendwelche Hampels die keine Ahnung haben sondern leute die Ahnung haben von der Materie.Und wenn die sooo lange brauchen dann muss echt was im argen sein.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Oktober 2010)

JackTheHouse schrieb:


> Bei vielen steht doch für genau solche Situationen ne Packung Strichnin, ne Rasierklinge und ein Stick bereit, oder? Wie kann man denn so ausflippen wenn die Server mal ein paar Stunden nicht erreichbar sind?!?



jeder hat seine sucht ^^

aber naja es geht ja ums prinziep, zumindstens bei mir ^^ ich zahl dafür.. und erst läufts dann net..
klar hab zwichendurch ma maumau gespielt und poker.. dann etwas mit der ketze gespielt uns so..
aber nicht alle haben noch ein reallife... tja ^^


----------



## Norica (20. Oktober 2010)

ach leutchen ,regt euch doch nicht so auf



ich denke mal das die blizzmitarbeiter auch lieber zuhause wären bei ihren kindern /Familie etc .. aber nein sind sie nicht nur damit ihr mal nichts zu meckern habt - ach moment da war war !! ihr seid NUR am meckern. warum macht ihr dann nicht mal ne pause wenn euch alles anpisst -.-


----------



## Torock2205 (20. Oktober 2010)

dolg88 schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt was es an graiis spielzeit gibt.konnte seit dem patch nur einen tag länger spielen ohne rauszufliegen oder überhaupt nicht reinzukommen...



also wenn ihr mal die AGB´s durchlest, steht dort auch das die Server bis zu 72 std down sein können OHNE das man anspruch auf freie spielzeit oder so hat.
Und wenn blizzard die spielzeit vergüten sollte, bin ich dafür das sie das dadurch "entgangene" geld lieber an irgend einen kinderfond oder ähnlichen spenden


----------



## Mindadar (20. Oktober 2010)

huhu ZAM schön dich auch noch mal in nem thread zu sehen der nix mit Blasc etc zu tun hat ^^


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> ach leutchen ,regt euch doch nicht so auf
> 
> 
> 
> ich denke mal das die blizzmitarbeiter auch lieber zuhause wären bei ihren kindern /Familie etc .. aber nein sind sie nicht nur damit ihr mal nichts zu meckern habt - ach moment da war war !! ihr seid NUR am meckern. warum macht ihr dann nicht mal ne pause wenn euch alles anpisst -.-



glaubst die nerds haben ne familie


----------



## Dharaghul (20. Oktober 2010)

JackTheHouse schrieb:


> Bei vielen steht doch für genau solche Situationen ne Packung Strichnin, ne Rasierklinge und ein Stick bereit, oder? Wie kann man denn so ausflippen wenn die Server mal ein paar Stunden nicht erreichbar sind?!?



Das geht...und zwar genau deshalb,weil ich in der ganzen Woche exakt 2 Stunden Zeit habe zu zocken...und das ist genau JETZT!!!!!

So long...


----------



## ImbaHealPala (20. Oktober 2010)

JackTheHouse schrieb:


> Bei vielen steht doch für genau solche Situationen ne Packung Strichnin, ne Rasierklinge und ein Stick bereit, oder? Wie kann man denn so ausflippen wenn die Server mal ein paar Stunden nicht erreichbar sind?!?



Hallo???Es geht um Leben und Tod !!???!!?!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> huhu ZAM schön dich auch noch mal in nem thread zu sehen der nix mit Blasc etc zu tun hat ^^



Der will doch auch nur seinen Spaß haben.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Oktober 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> huhu ZAM schön dich auch noch mal in nem thread zu sehen der nix mit Blasc etc zu tun hat ^^



MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

ok hat nix mit deinem beitrag zu tun aber einfach mal 

hallo
hy was geht


----------



## Sheêp (20. Oktober 2010)

Also ich konnte Heute schon etwas zocken , bis ich dann mit mein main  lcvl 62 in eine ini ging der erst run war schön , 4/5 in der instantz vorm ersten boss warens nur noch 3/5 am boss 2/5 Ich Als Tank und der heiler .... So Dann angemeldet 3 Neue DDS super , ging ganz durch dann bis die ini fertig war Meldet ich neu an , und schwups ... lade screen... dc ... seit dem komm ich mit dem char nemmer rein  Najo kann ja twinken oder Freundin Raiden gehen , hoffe morge ist besser ^^


----------



## Norica (20. Oktober 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> glaubst die nerds haben ne familie



findest du sowas angebracht?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> glaubst die nerds haben ne familie





Na logo, die haben nerdige Ehefrauen und nerdige Kinder und nerdige Haustiere. Mal ehrlich... glaubst doch net wirklich dass bei Blizzard nur Nerds arbeiten oder ? Das ist schon Geschmacklos...


----------



## Mindadar (20. Oktober 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> ok hat nix mit deinem beitrag zu tun aber einfach mal
> 
> ...



omg geht das auch was kleiner? ._. wird man ja blind bei....


----------



## Steve89 (20. Oktober 2010)

Meine vermutung Blizzard hat alle(!) chars gelöscht und überlegt sich grade wie sie das den Spielern erklären.


----------



## Flowersun (20. Oktober 2010)

Lest mal die ersten Kommentare hier: "Es kommt bestimmt net zum Sticky" , "Bestimmt macht nächste Woche wieder jemand n neuen Thread auf"...

Und dann guckt mal jetzt.... 3029 Seiten  

Edit: First auf Seite 3029... Eine neue Ära bricht an 
Edit²: Bin doch nich erster


----------



## ZAM (20. Oktober 2010)

pmolurus schrieb:


> versteh nich ganz wenn doch so viele probleme vorhanden sind muss dann so ein event wie schlotternächte zusätzlich stattfinden wenn die server so nichtmal anstatzweise normal laufen.



Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Events automatisiert zu einem festgelegten Zeitpunkt stattfinden (aber sicher abschaltbar sind).
Aber die Erfahrung zeigt doch, dass das Geschrei sehr viel größer wäre, wenns auf vereinzelten Servern wegen anderen Problemen komplett abgeschaltet wird, nur um weitere Fehler zu vermeiden.


----------



## Flaschenpost (20. Oktober 2010)

Server werden in 15 min heruntergefahren


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Na logo, die haben nerdige Ehefrauen und nerdige Kinder und nerdige Haustiere. Mal ehrlich... glaubst doch net wirklich dass bei Blizzard nur Nerds arbeiten oder ? Das ist schon Geschmacklos...



natürlich.. nen nerd haus, mit nerd freunden was denn sonst....

spaß ist auch so ne sache die net jeder versteht oder


----------



## Mindadar (20. Oktober 2010)

So ZAM habt ihr weggemobbt  
Nun muss noch nur der Carcharoth weg und ihr habt mal wieder unser Niveau unterboten 



Übrigens ich hab 5km W-Lan Kabel zu Verschenken ._.


----------



## Valharis (20. Oktober 2010)

dolg88 schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt was es an graiis spielzeit gibt.konnte seit dem patch nur einen tag länger spielen ohne rauszufliegen oder überhaupt nicht reinzukommen...



*trommelwirbel* gar nix gibt es, warum auch

ich konnte jeden tag ganz normal spielen, wer beim reiter rausgeflogen is hat pech gehabt, gab lösungen und alles in offiziellen foren dazu (tooltipps ausschalten)

und selbst wenn dann hat man sich wieder eingeloggt und konnte weiterspielen, also gab es keinen verlust irgendwo


das der patch allgemein irgendwie fehler mit sich brachte war doch klar, war bis jetz immer so, egal, haupsache sie kriegen es wieder hin udn ich kann in einer stunde wieder spielen und mich an dem tollsten Spiel aller zeiten erfreuen^^


----------



## Tank_jr (20. Oktober 2010)

dolg88 schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt was es an graiis spielzeit gibt.konnte seit dem patch nur einen tag länger spielen ohne rauszufliegen oder überhaupt nicht reinzukommen...



*nichts wirst du bekommen!*

lese mal die blizz lizenzbestimmungen


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Oktober 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> So ZAM habt ihr weggemobbt
> Nun muss noch nur der Carcharoth weg und ihr habt mal wieder unser Niveau unterboten



Wie wärs, wenn ich dich wegmache? :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> natürlich.. nen nerd haus, mit nerd freunden was denn sonst....
> 
> spaß ist auch so ne sache die net jeder versteht oder



STIMMT !!!! 

Trotzdem gibt es Grenzen...


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> STIMMT !!!!
> 
> Trotzdem gibt es Grenzen...



ach was...
ich halte hat nic von "/ironie off" XD


----------



## Mindadar (20. Oktober 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wie wärs, wenn ich dich wegmache? :>



Hast du keine Zeit für! 
Außerdem wollt ich mich schu ma löschen und Zam hat mich ganz lieb gefragt ob ich nich doch bleiben will >.< Aber kannst du auch leute Löschen? Dann Lösch mich hiermit bitte!


----------



## Firun (20. Oktober 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wie wärs, wenn ich dich wegmache? :>



Diese Idee hatte ich irgendwie auch schon mal


----------



## ZAM (20. Oktober 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> So ZAM habt ihr weggemobbt



Feierabend verbindet sich automatisch mit "Nach hause gehen". Da ich nix von den neumodischen Handys mit Internetkram halte, ist das die Zeit ohne Forum. 
Btw. du findest mich in so ziemlich jedem Thread über Retro-Spiele.


----------



## Norica (20. Oktober 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wie wärs, wenn ich dich wegmache? :>



mohahahahahaha <3 war für eine ansage


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

Die Mods werden böse


----------



## Brummkreisel (20. Oktober 2010)

Steve89 schrieb:


> Meine vermutung Blizzard hat alle(!) chars gelöscht und überlegt sich grade wie sie das den Spielern erklären.



Dieser Verdacht geht mir auch grad im Kopf herum. Möglicherweise hat der Volontär die Kaffetasse vom Oberhaupt umgestossen und die lauwarme Brühe ist dann auf die Hauptplatine gekleckert.....


----------



## Mindadar (20. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Diese Idee hatte ich irgendwie auch schon mal



Mods die den armen Mindadar hassen  
Und wie bei carcha LÖSCH MICH


----------



## Flowersun (20. Oktober 2010)

La pagina 3030


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Die Mods werden böse



"Werden"? oO


----------



## Mindadar (20. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Die Mods werden böse



Die mobben mich nur ist standart bei denen 
Immer auf den armen kleinen Schwarzen der von den Mods gehasst wird und sie nich kicken kann  Aber es muss immer einen geben den Sie hassen....also Kopf einziehen sonnst bist DU Der nächste


----------



## ZAM (20. Oktober 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Mods die den armen Mindadar hassen
> Und wie bei carcha LÖSCH MICH



Komm mal wieder runter.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Oktober 2010)

über 60k beiträge HAMMER ^^


----------



## Chillers (20. Oktober 2010)

Elinya schrieb:


> Joa echt übel.In all den Jahren gab es so massive Probleme nicht oft.Kann mich zumindest ned dran errinern.Da sitzen ja ned irgendwelche Hampels die keine Ahnung haben sondern leute die Ahnung haben von der Materie.Und wenn die sooo lange brauchen dann muss echt was im argen sein.



Aha, soso. Ich kann mich an ähnliche probs sehr gut erinnern. *Never play on patch day (und zeitweise auch mal danach)*, diesen Satz lernte ich dadurch kennen, lieben. Und der Start von BC war chaotisch.
Es gab´auch in steinerner Vorzeit freie Spieltage für sowas, hatte mal 3 in einem Monat.
Also was jetzt läuft, erinnert schon alte Zeiten- hach- war das toll damals!


----------



## Doubletime (20. Oktober 2010)

steht bei euch auch "charakter konnte nicht gefunden werden" so , oder so ähnlich? bitte kine geflame oder mimimi nur ehrliche antworten danke, hab kb den ganzen thread zu durchsuchen


----------



## Flowersun (20. Oktober 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Die mobben mich nur ist standart bei denen
> Immer auf den armen kleinen Schwarzen der von den Mods gehasst wird und sie nich kicken kann  Aber es muss immer einen geben den Sie hassen....also Kopf einziehen sonnst bist DU Der nächste




Vielleicht sogar ich?


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Oktober 2010)

Doubletime schrieb:


> steht bei euch auch "charakter konnte nicht gefunden werden" so , oder so ähnlich? bitte kine geflame oder mimimi nur ehrliche antworten danke, hab kb den ganzen thread zu durchsuchen



also bei allen alleria chars steht das teste garde zulu ^^

und zulu geht ALTER -_-


----------



## Darkwell1982 (20. Oktober 2010)

1 Game geht net und hier im Forum machen sich Mods und User gegenseitig an bis das Rambazamba los geht


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Oktober 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Mods die den armen Mindadar hassen
> Und wie bei carcha LÖSCH MICH




Done

http://666kb.com/i/bnomcbdub955v0gre.png


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Die mobben mich nur ist standart bei denen
> Immer auf den armen kleinen Schwarzen der von den Mods gehasst wird und sie nich kicken kann  Aber es muss immer einen geben den Sie hassen....also Kopf einziehen sonnst bist DU Der nächste



Ach wat die sollen nur kommen...


----------



## Norica (20. Oktober 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> "Werden"? oO



sind ._.?


----------



## Mindadar (20. Oktober 2010)

Flowersun schrieb:


> Vielleicht sogar ich?



Ja auch du könntest der nächste sein, du muss nur zu jedem müll irgendwelchen sinnfreien Dreck beifügen und alle Threads melden die dir nicht passen und schon hassen dich die Mods  (Achtung Humor)


Darkwell1982 schrieb:


> 1 Game geht net und hier im Forum machen sich Mods und User gegenseitig an bis das Rambazamba los geht



Hier macht sich niemand an! Die reden von AUSMACHEN >.<


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Oktober 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Done
> 
> http://666kb.com/i/b...dub955v0gre.png



looooool ^^


----------



## Firun (20. Oktober 2010)

Wir Mobben nicht ! 
Wir sagen nur die Wahrheit und das schmerzt öffters mal


----------



## Torock2205 (20. Oktober 2010)

Was ja "funny" wäre *hust*. Es geht das gerücht um das die char datenbank zerlegt wurde und blizzard ein backup aufspielen muss, was natürlich ein paar tage alt ist. damit wären alle erfolge usw der letzten tage weg, inkl des mounts vom reiter im kloster ... also auch mein mount ^^


----------



## Doubletime (20. Oktober 2010)

server werden so abstürzen wenn alle wieder gleichzeitig on wollen^^, ich sthe mit meinem dudu unter sw deswegen ist wow kaput^^ ,danke tigress für die antowrt ;P


----------



## Norica (20. Oktober 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Done
> 
> http://666kb.com/i/b...dub955v0gre.png



aha  nu wissen wir wie es als mod ausschaut


----------



## Flowersun (20. Oktober 2010)

Hab grad 2 Stunden gemalt und meine Hand schmerzt... kommt mir der Server-Off grade recht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Done
> 
> http://666kb.com/i/b...dub955v0gre.png



THIS IS MADNESS :O !!!!

Also so langsam können die Server auch mal wieder funzen.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Oktober 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Was ja "funny" wäre *hust*. Es geht das gerücht um das die char datenbank zerlegt wurde und blizzard ein backup aufspielen muss, was natürlich ein paar tage alt ist. damit wären alle erfolge usw der letzten tage weg, inkl des mounts vom reiter im kloster ... also auch mein mount ^^



ach glaubst doch selbst net


----------



## Mindadar (20. Oktober 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Done
> 
> http://666kb.com/i/b...dub955v0gre.png



Omg wie gut das ist! (Ironie) 
Der hoster ist aber gut 


Firun schrieb:


> Wir Mobben nicht !
> Wir sagen nur die Wahrheit und das schmerzt öffters mal



Und wie...Ihr Herzbrecher


----------



## Torock2205 (20. Oktober 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> ach glaubst doch selbst net



hoffe net, ich würd dein handelschat spammen vermissen


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Oktober 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Omg wie gut das ist! (Ironie)
> Der hoster ist aber gut



Da lad ich immer den ganzen Schrott drauf den ich nicht bei Imageshack haben will.


----------



## German Viking (20. Oktober 2010)

Also mir reicht´s... ich mache jetzt was Anderes!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (20. Oktober 2010)

Übrigens was für die die Lachen wollen 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bxSuFpDoZUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Petersburg (20. Oktober 2010)

Omq Server Restart auf Azshara wir werden alle sterben!


----------



## Flowersun (20. Oktober 2010)

Und jetzt was zum Abschied (Sagt bitte auch Tschüss sonst bin ich traurig  )

Tschüssili


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> sind ._.?



*tätschel* gut erkannt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Omq Server Restart auf Azshara wir werden alle sterben!



PET00000000r!!!!!!!!!!!!

Patch schon fertig geladen ?


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Oktober 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> hoffe net, ich würd dein handelschat spammen vermissen



ich und spammen.. sach ma Torock.. GEHTS NOCH ^^
ich spamme net
ich sag meine meinung und das halt OFT ^^
damit es jeder mitbekommt


----------



## Petersburg (20. Oktober 2010)

Need Performance Modus für Buffed ZAM!


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Oktober 2010)

ahhh alle server down ^^


----------



## Mofeist (20. Oktober 2010)

Blizz forum down gleich laggt buffed 
Blizz forum down gleich laggt buffed
Blizz forum down gleich laggt buffed
Blizz forum down gleich laggt buffed
Blizz forum down gleich laggt buffed
Blizz forum down gleich laggt buffed
Blizz forum down gleich laggt buffed


----------



## Firun (20. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Need Performance Modus für Buffed ZAM!



ja irgendwie geht hier gerade einiges in den Kell00r Pet0000r


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Oktober 2010)

Mofeist schrieb:


> Blizz forum down gleich laggt buffed
> Blizz forum down gleich laggt buffed
> Blizz forum down gleich laggt buffed
> Blizz forum down gleich laggt buffed
> ...



loool
loool
loool
olllo
oh da stimmt was net XD
ja so is das


----------



## Norica (20. Oktober 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> *tätschel* gut erkannt



muss man nu angst haben ? ._.


----------



## wildrazor09 (20. Oktober 2010)

alle in englischen burning legion einloggen und party


----------



## Defausel55 (20. Oktober 2010)

Würde jetz mal gern einen Livestream vom Blizzard Serverraum sehn  entweder dort is Highlife und alle rennen vor Panik im Kreis oooooder es geht 90% der MItarbeiter am Arsch vorbei und die Kaffeemaschine schwitzt schon Blut und Wasser


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Oktober 2010)

Doubletime schrieb:


> server werden so abstürzen wenn alle wieder gleichzeitig on wollen^^, ich sthe mit meinem dudu unter sw deswegen ist wow kaput^^ ,danke tigress für die antowrt ;P



watwatwaaaaaat


----------



## MOLD (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich weis das die server down sind.. Nur is das normal ich logg ein dann steht da "Erfolgreich" Dann geht nix, dann brech ich ab dann kommen die Realmlisten ich klick drauf dann steht da nur verbinden wars glaub ich ^ Dann sieht das aber so aus als würde das häng... Es bewegt sich nichts und so, und es geht auch nichts ausser das wie gesagt "verbinden" =/ Iwie strange die kagge ^^


----------



## Krrishy (20. Oktober 2010)

Ja stimmt gleich kack (sorry für den Ausdruck) Buffed ab bekomm fast bei jeder Seite ne fehlermeldung


----------



## Flaschenpost (20. Oktober 2010)

Oh man. die Server sind down!! Das Ende aller Dinge breitet seinen dunkeln Mantel über Azeroth? Is das der vorgezogene Cataclysm-Release? 

Bereuet meine Brüder und Schwestern! Entsaget der weltlichen Fleischeslust und auch ihr werdet erettet werden!! Is mir langweilig? iwo....


----------



## Arino (20. Oktober 2010)

starten die nun die server neu um zu schauen ob der fehler davon weg geht? 
was von alleine kommt geht auch von alleine? ^^


----------



## Flaschenpost (20. Oktober 2010)

Oh man. die Server sind down!! Das Ende aller Dinge breitet seinen dunkeln Mantel über Azeroth! Is das der vorgezogene Cataclysm-Release? 

Bereuet meine Brüder und Schwestern! Entsaget der weltlichen Fleischeslust und auch ihr werdet erettet werden!! Is mir langweilig? iwo....


----------



## Flaschenpost (20. Oktober 2010)

Oh man. die Server sind down!! Das Ende aller Dinge breitet seinen dunkeln Mantel über Azeroth! Is das der vorgezogene Cataclysm-Release? 

Bereuet meine Brüder und Schwestern! Entsaget der weltlichen Fleischeslust und auch ihr werdet erettet werden!! Is mir langweilig? iwo....


----------



## Hasse (20. Oktober 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Übrigens was für die die Lachen wollen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<----*schreit immer noch vor lachen*


----------



## Gryphos (20. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W8pTG9Mlm0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> muss man nu angst haben ? ._.



Nur wenn du aus Hamburg kommst.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

Deathwing will jetzt schon ausm Käfig raus *____*


----------



## spuny (20. Oktober 2010)

jo der war jut


----------



## Norica (20. Oktober 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Nur wenn du aus Hamburg kommst.



;P das ist unfair hihi

Hamburg ist nämlich eine sehr schöne stadt ^-^




 dann komm doch nach HH damit ich angst kriege  *miez*


----------



## Barbarina (20. Oktober 2010)

ÔMG wie schnell hier High Life is


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> ;P das ist unfair hihi
> 
> Hamburg ist nämlich eine sehr schöne stadt ^-^
> 
> ...



Hamburg riecht nach Fisch *g*


----------



## Valharis (20. Oktober 2010)

ohhh das Forum hier kackt auch schon ab und zu ab bei mir, das darf es nicht^^ hier kriegt man doch die erste Meldung wenn es bei irgendjemandem geht^^

ich hab nu schon 2 mal meinen Rechner durchgeguckt was alles weg kann und bissl musik geordnet und nu guck ich Eiskalte Engel 	Sarah Michelle Gellar *rrrrr*


hach ja....da sieht man erstmal wie Abhängig man doch schon von dem Spiel ist, ich kanns mir leisten bin nichtraucher, hab also noch kein Laster^^


----------



## Desperad (20. Oktober 2010)

die ersten server sind wieder on


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> ;P das ist unfair hihi
> 
> Hamburg ist nämlich eine sehr schöne stadt ^-^
> 
> ...



Hamburg riecht nach Fisch *g*


----------



## dvd4two (20. Oktober 2010)

Gryphos schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



gehts noch schlechter


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Oktober 2010)

glaube so langsam bekommt blizz es wieder in den griff... GOGOGO ihr schafft das


----------



## Sephrioth87 (20. Oktober 2010)

Nur gut, dass heute das neue MMORE Sonderheft von WOW erschienen ist ^^ 
So gibts wenigstens Beschäftigung
lg


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Oktober 2010)

Sephrioth87 schrieb:


> Nur gut, dass heute das neue MMORE Sonderheft von WOW erschienen ist ^^
> So gibts wenigstens Beschäftigung
> lg



scann es ein un schicks mir per email XD hab grade kein geld zum kaufen ^^


----------



## Darkwell1982 (20. Oktober 2010)

Bin in WOW Die Silberne hand geht wieder


----------



## Kerbe (20. Oktober 2010)

So mir reichts für heute zocke PS3 jetzt da funkt wenigstens alles


----------



## Firun (20. Oktober 2010)

na die werden es doch wohl nicht auf die Reihe gebracht haben


----------



## Hasse (20. Oktober 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hamburg riecht nach Fisch *g*



Und Etzelkofen, riecht seeehhr ländlich (Daran kann man sich auch gewöhnen)


----------



## IkilledKenny (20. Oktober 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Übrigens was für die die Lachen wollen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja sollte man(n) machen


----------



## Meuchelwicht (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich liebe das Chaos wenn die Server down sind


----------



## Dharaghul (20. Oktober 2010)

Nachtwache ist Online....ich bin drin...


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Oktober 2010)

soviele wiede ronline.. nur net der auf den ich will XD


ALLERIA du sau ^^


----------



## Dragull (20. Oktober 2010)

Mannoroth ist immer noch offline und mein char auswahlliste total leer wo eigentlich 9 lvl 80er und 1 lvl 50er seinsolten


----------



## Valharis (20. Oktober 2010)

Dharaghul schrieb:


> Nachtwache ist Online....ich bin drin...



verdammt, da war ich früher mal, bin auf Norgannon gewechselt......und der geht noch nich^^


----------



## Dragull (20. Oktober 2010)

Mannaroth ist immer noch offline  oder zumindesten meine char auswahlliste ist dotal leer wo eigentlich 10 chars sein sollten .

das ist doch grosser mist


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hamburg riecht nach Fisch *g*



Bremen auch.  Sag nix gegen Hamburg


----------



## Mindadar (20. Oktober 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Ja sollte man(n) machen



wuhu jemand der es sich angehört hat  
Hasse, Genial oder? xD


----------



## icepeach (20. Oktober 2010)

Kel'thuzad ist online


----------



## Annovella (20. Oktober 2010)

Darkwell1982 schrieb:


> Bin in WOW Die Silberne hand geht wieder



Ich krieg immernoch disconnects auf Dsh


----------



## Chillers (20. Oktober 2010)

Meuchelwicht schrieb:


> Ich liebe das Chaos wenn die Server down sind



Nach der Zwangsverhaftung kam ich gerade on und hatte den Kopflosen Reiter geschafft und Gerechtigkeitspunkte bekommen und eine Maske im Täschchen.
Ich werd´mich jetzt mal beschweren, weil ich finde, das mount steht mir zu.


----------



## Meuchelwicht (20. Oktober 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> wuhu jemand der es sich angehört hat
> Hasse, Genial oder? xD



Es ist der BURNER


----------



## Izara (20. Oktober 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> scann es ein un schicks mir per email XD hab grade kein geld zum kaufen ^^



Mir auch bitte XD Oder leit's dann einfach weiter


----------



## Mindadar (20. Oktober 2010)

Meuchelwicht schrieb:


> Es ist der BURNER



Letztens zufälliger weiße bei youtube gefunden ^^ 



Übrigens ich glaub jeder von euch kenn den spruch hier: 
Deine Muttah wirft eine Zitrone aufn Boden und schreit LOS Pikachu...
Kennt jeder etc ^^
nun die Rache von Pikachu....
Pikachu wirft deine Mutter auf den boden und schreit LOS RELAXO


----------



## Valharis (20. Oktober 2010)

deine muddah rennt bei super mario nach links^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Pikachu wirft deine Mutter auf den boden und schreit LOS RELAXO



WHOAAAAAAAAAAAR XDDDDDDDD

Merken merken merken.


----------



## Valharis (20. Oktober 2010)

neue meldung

20:40 server sind alle on und problem sollte behoben sein


----------



## Mindadar (20. Oktober 2010)

Der lügt. Mein Server ist noch Down!


----------



## Chillers (20. Oktober 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Der lügt. Mein Server ist noch Down!



Liegt an Dir. Bist eben gesperrt.


----------



## Mindadar (20. Oktober 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Liegt an Dir. Bist eben gesperrt.



Stimmt nich  Übrigens deathy is bald meiner


----------



## Izara (20. Oktober 2010)

Hm.. ich hab grad das olle Quiz gemacht "Welche WoW Klasse bist du?" (ja dumm und so ^^ ).. Raus kam "Mage" -.- Ich hasse Mages.. Sollte mir zu  denken geben *rofl*


----------



## Mindadar (20. Oktober 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> Hm.. ich hab grad das olle Quiz gemacht "Welche WoW Klasse bist du?" (ja dumm und so ^^ ).. Raus kam "Mage" -.- Ich hasse Mages.. Sollte mir zu denken geben *rofl*



lkahm wohl die frage mit wievielen tasten du wow spielst...2...du bis mage! xD


----------



## Izara (20. Oktober 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> lkahm wohl die frage mit wievielen tasten du wow spielst...2...du bis mage! xD



Öhm, selbst wenn die Frage gekommen wäre: Ich bin n Klicker ^^ D.h. ich klicke meine Fähigkeiten mit der Maus  Ohne Makros XD die einzigen Tasten, die ich Benutze, sind die zum Laufen und wenn ich grad mim Heal on bin, die fürs umschalten XD


----------



## Chillers (20. Oktober 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Stimmt nich  Übrigens deathy is bald meiner



Na dann...gratz, du Humpen


----------



## Mindadar (20. Oktober 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> Öhm, selbst wenn die Frage gekommen wäre: Ich bin n Klicker ^^ D.h. ich klicke meine Fähigkeiten mit der Maus  Ohne Makros XD die einzigen Tasten, die ich Benutze, sind die zum Laufen und wenn ich grad mim Heal on bin, die fürs umschalten XD



Ich auch....okay bei Prof die fützen aufsaugen ging bei mir nur mit tasten da ich mitn lappi net so schnell mit der maus klicken kann aber rest ging mit dem touchpad(wie schwul das klingt)


----------



## Mindadar (20. Oktober 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Na dann...gratz, du Humpen



o.O Ich verbitte mit jegliche "Beleidigung" bis ich weiß ob wir uns kennen o.O


----------



## Mindadar (20. Oktober 2010)

lalalala da der davor nur müll war....Lest beim Blog!


----------



## Feindflieger (20. Oktober 2010)

Btw der Dc fehler beim Headless Horsemen besteht immernoch.


----------



## Izara (20. Oktober 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Ich auch....okay bei Prof die fützen aufsaugen ging bei mir nur mit tasten da ich mitn lappi net so schnell mit der maus klicken kann aber rest ging mit dem touchpad(wie schwul das klingt)



Hahahahaha XD ist das geil XD Wir spielen ja gleich lol Bei meinem Tank beim Prof (also als Monströsität) hab ich dann auch auf Tasten umschwingen müssen, weil die Maus zu langsam war     Aber als Caster geht das ohne Tasten wunderbar ^^ 


So. Ich probiers jetzt nomma mim Einloggen. Und hoffe, dass ich dann endlcih wieder Quests auch abgeben kann und nciht nur annehmen -.-


----------



## Izara (20. Oktober 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Btw der Dc fehler beim Headless Horsemen besteht immernoch.



Och nöööö XD


----------



## Mindadar (20. Oktober 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> Hahahahaha XD ist das geil XD Wir spielen ja gleich lol Bei meinem Tank beim Prof (also als Monströsität) hab ich dann auch auf Tasten umschwingen müssen, weil die Maus zu langsam war  Aber als Caster geht das ohne Tasten wunderbar ^^
> 
> 
> So. Ich probiers jetzt nomma mim Einloggen. Und hoffe, dass ich dann endlcih wieder Quests auch abgeben kann und nciht nur annehmen -.-



Und dein main isn hexer..wie bei mir Hexer=Best!


----------



## junes93 (20. Oktober 2010)

Nen Freitag ist die Sache heute aufjedenfall wert finde ich. Keine Ahnung ob Blizzard sowas schon erwähnt hat.


----------



## BubuX (20. Oktober 2010)

Hm kaum sind die Server wieder und es gibt keine neuen Beiträge hier


----------



## junes93 (20. Oktober 2010)

Gehen sie wieder? Auch die ewige Wacht? Kann momentan nicht spielen habe den tag hier genutzt um meinen Pc mal wieder frisch zu machen.


----------



## Cloudhunter (20. Oktober 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Und dein main isn hexer..wie bei mir Hexer=Best!



Da haste dich aber vertippt oder? Sollte bestimmt n P statt dem B werden


----------



## AdreaYsera (20. Oktober 2010)

haltet mich aufn laufenden...hab mich für nen Fernsehabend entschieden und is grad Werbung 

gehen die server wieder normal? sind die Bugs weg??? ERZÄHLT!!!


----------



## Chillers (20. Oktober 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> o.O Ich verbitte mit jegliche "Beleidigung" bis ich weiß ob wir uns kennen o.O



Nene, tun wir nicht und muss auch in Zukunft nicht zwingend sein.
Wer schon ´nen Humpen als *Beleidigung* ansieht, ist mir über.


----------



## dolg88 (20. Oktober 2010)

war auf alextraza kurz on und hab den kopflosen versucht.aber mit ner 27000er latenz wird das nix.danach wieder laufend die meldung nach der char auswahl "die serververbindung wurde unterbrochen" ich werd wahnsinnig.geht seit einer woche so...


----------



## junes93 (20. Oktober 2010)

Hmm gehe davon aus das sie wieder gehen, da das schreiben immer weniger wird.


----------



## RippedLife (20. Oktober 2010)

BubuX schrieb:


> Hm kaum sind die Server wieder und es gibt keine neuen Beiträge hier



"Ist heute Mittwoch und dein Server DOWN?"


----------



## Flowersun (20. Oktober 2010)

Bleib immernoch beim Login Bildschirm hängen


----------



## Falathrim (20. Oktober 2010)

Alles paletti, Thread kann zu?


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Oktober 2010)

Da die Server ja laufen, mach ich für diesen Mittwoch mal zu


----------



## Potpotom (27. Oktober 2010)

\o/ 

Juten Morjen sach ich mal so...


----------



## Chalphador (27. Oktober 2010)

guten morgen ^^


----------



## Epicor (27. Oktober 2010)

Haarrrrrrrrrrrr.. endlich is hier wieder offen ^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (27. Oktober 2010)

unse gebete wurden erhört!!!!!!!!!!


Guten Morgen 

*Kaffe und Brötchen hinstell*


----------



## Chalphador (27. Oktober 2010)

Freiheit ^^


----------



## Skyre (27. Oktober 2010)

WUHU Nice :> Thx an Buffed sie haben unsere Gebete erhört :>


----------



## Gliothiel (27. Oktober 2010)

Kaffee, Kakao, Tee, O-Saft
Kuchen, Semmeln, Wurst, Käse, Butter, Marmelade

*schaut noch mal auf den Tisch*

Ja steht alles bereit, die Leutchen können zum Frühstück kommen

*macht es sich bequem*


----------



## Curry88 (27. Oktober 2010)

Wir wäre es mit ein paar Runden WC3???


----------



## Morfelpotz (27. Oktober 2010)

YaY


----------



## Epicor (27. Oktober 2010)

*selbst gebackenen Apfelkuchen hinstell*


----------



## Manitu2007 (27. Oktober 2010)

und worüber wollen wir reden?

wiederholung von Scrubs auf Pro7 guck ich gerade und die...vierte Tasse Kaffee intus...


----------



## 3lb4r70 (27. Oktober 2010)

moin@all endlich wieder am richtigem Ort schreiben^^


----------



## Nostic (27. Oktober 2010)

yaaaaa der alte thread is back


----------



## Takius (27. Oktober 2010)

Wir sind wieder hier... \o/


----------



## Manitu2007 (27. Oktober 2010)

lecker ich liebe Apfelkuchen

*Stückchen weg nehm*

*mampf*

2 Grad und Sonnenschein hier und die Katze dreht am Sender


----------



## Bumblebee1893 (27. Oktober 2010)

Cool er is offen mußte grad so lachen über die smileys   zu geil


----------



## Takius (27. Oktober 2010)

*schnappt sich auch ein Stück und mahct sich jetzt auf den weg*

brrrrr scheißwetter!


----------



## Epicor (27. Oktober 2010)

Wunderbar.. nur noch -1°C hier  es leben die Alpen lol *gg*

Muss nur noch mein Computerhändler anrufen, dass sie den Fehler in meinem Rechner gefunden haben ^^


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (27. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen zusammen...


----------



## Blackben (27. Oktober 2010)

Moin @all


----------



## Gliothiel (27. Oktober 2010)

Räumt ihren Frühstückstisch wieder ab - na gut dann halt nicht - verzieht sich mit einem Stück Kuchen in die Lese-Ecke


----------



## Tøtem (27. Oktober 2010)

moin moin


----------



## Bandit 1 (27. Oktober 2010)

Hat einer ein Ahnung, was die heute - hoffentlich - fixen ? Oder Ändern


So und noch eine Runde Kaffee.


----------



## Manitu2007 (27. Oktober 2010)

hach ist das schön diesen Freitag  werde ich endlich zum ersten mal in meiner WoWischen laufbahn die Blutkönigin in natura sehen und besiegen.. letzes mal ging es ja leider in die Hose aber naja

übung macht den meister :-)


----------



## Epicor (27. Oktober 2010)

Patch 4.0.1a Bug Fixes 

das machen sie.. endlich ^^


----------



## <<NôGô>> (27. Oktober 2010)

Gliothiel schrieb:


> Kaffee, Kakao, Tee, O-Saft
> Kuchen, Semmeln, Wurst, Käse, Butter, Marmelade
> 
> *schaut noch mal auf den Tisch*
> ...




Wo ist Rührei? ICH WILL RÜHREI *auf den Boden stampf*


----------



## <<NôGô>> (27. Oktober 2010)

Doppelpost.inc


Sry dafür


P.S Wenns kein Rührei gibt dann wenigstens Omlett PLX!

UND BACON!!!!!


----------



## Pectus (27. Oktober 2010)

Huii, so langsam sieht man schon wieder die ersten Server ...


----------



## Manitu2007 (27. Oktober 2010)

ich vermute mal es werden die "nachwehen" des letzen Patches beseitigt da zu 99% wow ja nicht so funktionierte wie es eigentlich sollte


----------



## Torock2205 (27. Oktober 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> Hat einer ein Ahnung, was die heute - hoffentlich - fixen ? Oder Ändern
> 
> 
> So und noch eine Runde Kaffee.




The following issues have been addressed in the 4.0.1a minor patch.


Using a "/cast!" command no longer disconnects players.
Mousing over objects that generate a cogwheel should no longer cause the client to freeze or disconnect.
Guild Tabards should no longer display on characters not actually wearing the Guild Tabard.
Floating combat text should always appear.
NPC Health Bars/Nameplates are now appearing correctly.
Quelle

Sollen wollen noch ein paar dinge behoben worden sein. Abwarten ^^


----------



## .Blôôdy. (27. Oktober 2010)

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]The following issues have been addressed in the 4.0.1a minor patch.


Using a "/cast!" command no longer disconnects players.
Mousing over objects that generate a cogwheel should no longer cause the client to freeze or disconnect.
Guild Tabards should no longer display on characters not actually wearing the Guild Tabard.
Floating combat text should always appear.
NPC Health Bars/Nameplates are now appearing correctly.
Edit:
oh war wer schneller ^^  about ich hab bluepost xDDD[/font]


----------



## 3lb4r70 (27. Oktober 2010)

Pectus schrieb:


> Huii, so langsam sieht man schon wieder die ersten Server ...



Joa einer von vielen aber net meiner^^


----------



## <<NôGô>> (27. Oktober 2010)

Gliothiel schrieb:


> Räumt ihren Frühstückstisch wieder ab - na gut dann halt nicht - verzieht sich mit einem Stück Kuchen in die Lese-Ecke




Hab dochmal geduld ^^

Ist noch früh 

Außerdem hast du mir grad meinen Teller mit Brötchen geklaut... Stell den wieder hin...


----------



## Blackben (27. Oktober 2010)

Die folgenden Probleme wurden in der 4.0.1a Moll Patch behoben.

 * Mit einem "/ cast!" Befehl nicht mehr trennt Spieler.
 * Maus über Objekte, die ein Zahnrad sollte nicht mehr dazu, den Kunden zu sperren oder trennen zu generieren.
 * Gildenwappenröcke sollte nicht mehr Anzeige auf Zeichen eigentlich nicht das Tragen der Wappenrock.
 * Kampftext sollte immer angezeigt werden.
 * NPC Gesundheit Bars / Schilder sind jetzt richtig angezeigt.AnhörenUmschrift


----------



## Chiary (27. Oktober 2010)

*belegte Brötchen, Kaffee, Kakao, Kekse, Waffeln und Kuchen hinstell*
Irgendwie haben mein Mann und meine KInder gerade vor der Abreise in den 3 Wochenurlaub das Frühstück nicht angerührt, waren zu aufgeregt.
Lasst es Euch schmecken


----------



## Maginimma (27. Oktober 2010)

boah die namensplaketten gehn dann wieder ... endlich


----------



## Gliothiel (27. Oktober 2010)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Hab dochmal geduld ^^
> 
> Ist noch früh
> 
> Außerdem hast du mir grad meinen Teller mit Brötchen geklaut... Stell den wieder hin...




*mit Teller und Pfanne zurück kommt* Na wenigstens einer, dafür bekommst auch deine gewünschte Eierspeise *lacht*


----------



## AoC.Virtus (27. Oktober 2010)

juhu,... das 10% fliegen beim Tod von ICC haben Sie dann wohl doch nicht gefixt ^^


----------



## Epicor (27. Oktober 2010)

Aber das Betrachten der anderen Spieler haben sie nicht gefixt?


----------



## IwanNI (27. Oktober 2010)

Blackben schrieb:


> Die folgenden Probleme wurden in der 4.0.1a Moll Patch behoben.
> ...
> * Maus über Objekte, die ein Zahnrad sollte nicht mehr dazu, den Kunden zu sperren oder trennen zu generieren.
> * Gildenwappenröcke sollte nicht mehr Anzeige auf Zeichen eigentlich nicht das Tragen der Wappenrock.
> ...



Na endlich...


----------



## Maginimma (27. Oktober 2010)

ich geh nochmal eben kaffe kochen ... brauch noch wer?


----------



## Blackben (27. Oktober 2010)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> juhu,... das 10% fliegen beim Tod von ICC haben Sie dann wohl doch nicht gefixt ^^



lol


----------



## Skyre (27. Oktober 2010)

OMFG Es ist 1 Realm Online http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/index.html?locale=de_de XDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Epicor (27. Oktober 2010)

joooo iiiiich brauch Cafe Cafe Cafe Cafe Cafe Cafe Cafe Cafe Cafe Cafe Cafe Cafe Cafe Cafe Cafe Cafe büdddeeeeee


----------



## Blackben (27. Oktober 2010)

*epicor cafe reich*
Achtung is noch heiß


----------



## toydoll (27. Oktober 2010)

Maginimma schrieb:


> ich geh nochmal eben kaffe kochen ... brauch noch wer?



ja gerne, meine kollegen sind leider nicht in der lage, vernünftigen zu kochen!


----------



## Skyre (27. Oktober 2010)

JAAHH Mehr leute von der Nachtwache


----------



## Arino (27. Oktober 2010)

senseo richtet


----------



## Epicor (27. Oktober 2010)

Blackben schrieb:


> *epicor cafe reich*
> Achtung is noch heiß



ooooh danke danke danke   *kalte milch reinfüll und losschlürf*


----------



## Blackben (27. Oktober 2010)

o.O man hat mich entdeckt^^
*verschwindet so schnell wie er gekommen ist*


----------



## Xan on Fire (27. Oktober 2010)

Blackben schrieb:


> Die folgenden Probleme wurden in der 4.0.1a Moll Patch behoben.
> 
> * Mit einem "/ cast!" Befehl nicht mehr trennt Spieler.
> * Maus über Objekte, die ein Zahnrad sollte nicht mehr dazu, den Kunden zu sperren oder trennen zu generieren.
> ...


Hilfe! Wo hast du DAS denn übersetzen lassen?


----------



## AoC.Virtus (27. Oktober 2010)

schon 3 online

1ger, 1eng und 1rus


----------



## Mafloni (27. Oktober 2010)

Vermutlich Google Sprachtools...


----------



## StarBlight (27. Oktober 2010)

Hmmm... noch kein Kil´Jaeden... dann zock ich noch eine Runde Beta...


----------



## Blackben (27. Oktober 2010)

das hat google übersetzter für misch gemacht wenn net richtig is sry ^^


----------



## Epicor (27. Oktober 2010)

Das is sicher ausm google translator 

Geht mal auf den google Translator, stellt von Deutsch auf Englisch übersetzen ein und gebt folgenden Satz ein zum übersetzen:

Du hast Kohlmeisen

Ihr werdet staunen lol


----------



## Autumna (27. Oktober 2010)

na ein glück. das mit dem zahnrädchen hat ganz schön genervt wenn man in warsong die flagge nehmen wollte D:


----------



## Maginimma (27. Oktober 2010)

*frischen Kaffee aufn Tisch stell*

hab auch sicherheitshalber nochmal milch und zucker mitgebracht =D

gut schluck !


----------



## .Blôôdy. (27. Oktober 2010)

die werden online angezeigt sind sie aber ned versuch ma drauf zu connecten


----------



## Arino (27. Oktober 2010)

und was ist mit süßstoff??


----------



## Gliothiel (27. Oktober 2010)

Epicor schrieb:


> Das is sicher ausm google translator
> 
> Geht mal auf den google Translator, stellt von Deutsch auf Englisch übersetzen ein und gebt folgenden Satz ein zum übersetzen:
> 
> ...




gib uns doch die Lösung *grinst* bin zu faul um selber zu machen


----------



## Blackben (27. Oktober 2010)

Arygos und Thrall sind online


----------



## Tixx (27. Oktober 2010)

Epicor schrieb:


> Geht mal auf den google Translator, stellt von Deutsch auf Englisch übersetzen ein und gebt folgenden Satz ein zum übersetzen:
> 
> Du hast Kohlmeisen
> 
> Ihr werdet staunen lol



Echt Imba xD


----------



## Kyomi (27. Oktober 2010)

also mich lässt der launcher gar nich auf spielen klicken


----------



## Tøtem (27. Oktober 2010)

Epicor schrieb:


> Das is sicher ausm google translator
> 
> Geht mal auf den google Translator, stellt von Deutsch auf Englisch übersetzen ein und gebt folgenden Satz ein zum übersetzen:
> 
> ...



das ergebniss is ja wohl der hammer


----------



## 3lb4r70 (27. Oktober 2010)

schon 2 deutsche Server online 

-.- Thrall is wieder off also wieder nur einer online...

wie schnelllebig die Welt is ....


----------



## .Blôôdy. (27. Oktober 2010)

Schon gesehn? 

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CLSnc-vB0U[/youtube]


----------



## Blackben (27. Oktober 2010)

Kyomi schrieb:


> also mich lässt der launcher gar nich auf spielen klicken



haste den patch rungeladen 3,8 mb glaub groß


----------



## AoC.Virtus (27. Oktober 2010)

Epicor schrieb:


> Das is sicher ausm google translator
> 
> Geht mal auf den google Translator, stellt von Deutsch auf Englisch übersetzen ein und gebt folgenden Satz ein zum übersetzen:
> 
> ...



LOL = You have great tits


----------



## Epicor (27. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyomi (27. Oktober 2010)

Blackben schrieb:


> haste den patch rungeladen 3,8 mb glaub groß



er will bei mir keinen patch runterladen


----------



## AoC.Virtus (27. Oktober 2010)

wau... bein Fransie,.. geht gerade alle ON


----------



## Blackben (27. Oktober 2010)

Mithrilorden und Onyxia auch wieder on


----------



## 3lb4r70 (27. Oktober 2010)

Epicor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



made my day^^


----------



## Gliothiel (27. Oktober 2010)

zurück Übersetzen tut er dann richtig - komisches Tool

ist das von Blizz?


----------



## Blackben (27. Oktober 2010)

ne is google xD


----------



## Desoka (27. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen zusammen , 

so erst mal eine Tasse Kaffee in den Kopf haue *schlürfschlürf*


----------



## Manitu2007 (27. Oktober 2010)

Epicor schrieb:


> Das is sicher ausm google translator
> 
> Geht mal auf den google Translator, stellt von Deutsch auf Englisch übersetzen ein und gebt folgenden Satz ein zum übersetzen:
> 
> ...





ich hab immer noch tränen in den Augen....wie geil ist dass denn??


----------



## Gliothiel (27. Oktober 2010)

Blackben schrieb:


> ne is google xD



steht Google drauf, aber vielleicht ist Blizz drin
Ich bin mir bei DIESEN Ergebnissen nicht mehr sicher


----------



## Tøtem (27. Oktober 2010)

Gliothiel schrieb:


> steht Google drauf, aber vielleicht ist Blizz drin
> Ich bin mir bei DIESEN Ergebnissen nicht mehr sicher



da is was dran


----------



## BIGMON (27. Oktober 2010)

Epicor schrieb:


> Das is sicher ausm google translator
> 
> Geht mal auf den google Translator, stellt von Deutsch auf Englisch übersetzen ein und gebt folgenden Satz ein zum übersetzen:
> 
> ...



LOOOL, ich brech weg...xD


----------



## Blackben (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich geh nomma ne runde Teewolds zocken xD

vllt sind die server dann ja wieder online bb


----------



## Solostraran (27. Oktober 2010)

Die Übersetzung ist korrekt ^^

Wenn man z.B. auf dict.leo.org 'Kohlmeise' übersetzen lässt, wird daraus auch 'great tit'.


----------



## Millionphoenix (27. Oktober 2010)

Kommt ihr auf Frostwolf? Bei mir sind zwar alle Server da und ich kann auch auf "OK" klicken, sobald er aber versucht zum Realm zu connecten flieg ich zurück zum einlogg-Bildschirm und es kommt "Die Verbindung zum Server wurde unterbrochen".


----------



## Flyme (27. Oktober 2010)

moin leute,
also gilneas ist z.b. auch on, aber beim versuch auf den server zu kommen unterbricht die verbindung!
wem geht es ähnlich?


----------



## .Blôôdy. (27. Oktober 2010)

bei google eingeben: "find chuck norris" und auf gut glück suchen ^^


----------



## Tøtem (27. Oktober 2010)

Millionphoenix schrieb:


> Kommt ihr auf Frostwolf? Bei mir sind zwar alle Server da und ich kann auch auf "OK" klicken, sobald er aber versucht zum Realm zu connecten flieg ich zurück zum einlogg-Bildschirm und es kommt "Die Verbindung zum Server wurde unterbrochen".



die servernamen sind aber leider noch rot


----------



## OH_Toni (27. Oktober 2010)

allen


----------



## Fluxo (27. Oktober 2010)

Ist aber nicht nur laut Google so.....

http://www.dict.cc/?s=kohlmeise


----------



## Epicor (27. Oktober 2010)

dann noch viel Spaß beim LAchen hehe 

Muss leider düsen ^^ baba und noch viel Spaß beim Warten ;-)


----------



## OH_Toni (27. Oktober 2010)

"
Google won't search for *Chuck Norris* because it knows you don't find *Chuck Norris*, he finds you.

"

Geil :-D


----------



## AoC.Virtus (27. Oktober 2010)

alle server da ? hä,........ ROT heist OFFLINE, Grün heist ENDLICHWIEDERINDALARAN rumstehen ^^


----------



## Flyme (27. Oktober 2010)

lol,
dank dir darauf habe ich garnicht geachtet.
danke


----------



## Masahiko (27. Oktober 2010)

Server stehn zwar schon, aber sind alle in rot. also heisst es, noch was warten.
Ist ja noch früh.


----------



## Torock2205 (27. Oktober 2010)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> bei google eingeben: "find chuck norris" und auf gut glück suchen ^^


Google won't search for *Chuck Norris* because it knows you don't find *Chuck Norris*, he finds you.


No standard web pages containing all your search terms were found. 

Your search - *Chuck Norris* - did not match any documents. 

Suggestions:


Run, before he finds you
Try a different person


zu geil xD


----------



## Darksereza (27. Oktober 2010)

-solang es da noch dauert werf ich mal noch ne Frage in die Runde.

Hat wer eine Seite wo ich eine kleine Gilden Seite machen kann mit eigenem Forum ,wo man sich registrieren muss, vll. ein paar weitere tools Kalender etc.

Aber jetz nicht etwas wo man gute Kentnisse haben muss pls oder was bezahlen muss.


----------



## .Blôôdy. (27. Oktober 2010)

www.[font=Verdana, Tahoma, Arial]wowgilden.net[/font]


----------



## suchtlappen157 (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich möchte weiter suchten!!!!


----------



## Millionphoenix (27. Oktober 2010)

Tøtem schrieb:


> die servernamen sind aber leider noch rot



Aaah, okay. "Früher" waren die Server dann halt grau, oder irre ich mich?


Btw., fragt das Orakel wann die Server wieder da sind > http://www.AllwissendeKugel.de/fragen/147225/index.html


----------



## Totemkrieger (27. Oktober 2010)

Flyme schrieb:


> moin leute,
> also gilneas ist z.b. auch on, aber beim versuch auf den server zu kommen unterbricht die verbindung!
> wem geht es ähnlich?



Warscheinlich geht es vielen ähnlich,aber was sollen wir daran ändern?Es ist noch nicht mal 11 Uhr und schon werden manche hektisch


----------



## StarBlight (27. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nmuohcD11K0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



XD


----------



## .Blôôdy. (27. Oktober 2010)

Naja diese kugel ist lustig 

http://www.AllwissendeKugel.de/fragen/147322/index.html

nochmal der link ^^


----------



## AoC.Virtus (27. Oktober 2010)

swups ... alle server wieder off 
kann länger dauern ^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (27. Oktober 2010)

jetzt sind alle server wieder weg und man kann auf entwicklung stellen

ahhhhhhhhhh wir sterben alle...............die server wurden Formatiert und die Backups und die Backups von den Backups und die Backups von den Backups und die.....


hahahaa wir müssen alle mit 0g0s0k von vorne anfangen.......


mfg


----------



## AoC.Virtus (27. Oktober 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> jetzt sind alle server wieder weg und man kann auf entwicklung stellen
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhh wir sterben alle...............die server wurden Formatiert und die Backups und die Backups von den Backups und die Backups von den Backups und die.....
> 
> ...



dat wäre ja blöd,.... dann müssten die Goldfirmen ja auch neu anfangen ^^


----------



## Tøtem (27. Oktober 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> jetzt sind alle server wieder weg und man kann auf entwicklung stellen
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhh wir sterben alle...............die server wurden Formatiert und die Backups und die Backups von den Backups und die Backups von den Backups und die.....
> 
> ...



also ändert sich für mich nix


----------



## Manitu2007 (27. Oktober 2010)

naund selbst wenn die goldseller auch von vorn anfangen müssten währe dass für mich eine Mittlere Katastrophe denn ich habe mir letze woche erst das 280% Fliegen gegönnt und hab jetzt gerade mal wieder so an die 2000g


----------



## Gliothiel (27. Oktober 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> jetzt sind alle server wieder weg und man kann auf entwicklung stellen
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhh wir sterben alle...............die server wurden Formatiert und die Backups und die Backups von den Backups und die Backups von den Backups und die.....
> 
> ...




und 0 GS
und 0 Achievments


und gaaaanz wenig Leben und Mana/Fokus/etc



das wird ein neues Erlebnis


----------



## Darksereza (27. Oktober 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> jetzt sind alle server wieder weg und man kann auf entwicklung stellen
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhh wir sterben alle...............die server wurden Formatiert und die Backups und die Backups von den Backups und die Backups von den Backups und die.....
> 
> ...





Irgendwie würde mich das erfreuen wenn alle Server nochmal von neu anfangen müssten , jeder mit lvl 1 und alles neu machen , Öffnung der Tore Sillithus etc etc ich mein klar die level Gebite wären voll und cih würd ein haufen arbeit verlieren aber interessant ist es doch schon =D


----------



## Helmod (27. Oktober 2010)

guten morgen

wollt grad wow starten, mini patch ist auch runtergeladen, nach dem push auf den "spielen button" kommt folgende meldung

Streaming initialitation Error

Failed to initialize WoW.mfil.
Details:
[3] err=0 text=InitializeStreaming - Could not load manifest
[2] err=0 text=Manifests::ReadDirectFile - ReadDirectFileFromBuffer failed
[1] err=0 text=ManifestInfo::ReadDirectFileFromBuffer - manifest_partial tag fa

diese Meldung kann ich per klick auf ok schliessen, dann komm ich in den Einloggscreen wo ich versuche mich einzuloggen , die Verbindung aber fehl schlägt
hat das was mit der vorangegangenen fehlermeldung was zutun?
und was kann ich dagegen tun?

mfg

ps. repair tool sagt mir das alles in ordnung ist


----------



## Blackben (27. Oktober 2010)

ich habs endlich nach 2 jahren geschafft diesen scheiß gruselhelm+pet für erfolg zu bekommen und hab dank den vio proto das 310% fliegen gratis dazu bekomm hehe


----------



## Scourge TH (27. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen meine "Ich-habe-Urlaub-Kollegen"!

Wenn ich WoW starte bekomme ich die Meldung, dass meine Spieldatei beschädigt sei und ich das Repairtool nutzen soll.

Ist das normal Mittwochs? Habs repariert, bekomme aber immernoch dieselbe Meldung.

Vielleicht kennt das ja jemand. 

Wäre nice, wenn jmd antworten könnte 

/edit: NATÜRLICH geht es wieder, NACHDEM ich diesen Post gemacht habe. Lebt fröhlich, lebt glücklich.


----------



## HolyTauren (27. Oktober 2010)

Scourge schrieb:


> Guten Morgen meine "Ich-habe-Urlaub-Kollegen"!
> 
> Wenn ich WoW starte bekomme ich die Meldung, dass meine Spieldatei beschädigt sei und ich das Repairtool nutzen soll.
> 
> ...



Als Admin ausführen ^^


----------



## Skarabrae (27. Oktober 2010)

Scourge schrieb:


> Guten Morgen meine "Ich-habe-Urlaub-Kollegen"!
> 
> Wenn ich WoW starte bekomme ich die Meldung, dass meine Spieldatei beschädigt sei und ich das Repairtool nutzen soll.
> 
> ...



Rechtsklick und als Admin starten....

Lieben Gruss


----------



## Torock2205 (27. Oktober 2010)

Scourge schrieb:


> Guten Morgen meine "Ich-habe-Urlaub-Kollegen"!
> 
> Wenn ich WoW starte bekomme ich die Meldung, dass meine Spieldatei beschädigt sei und ich das Repairtool nutzen soll.
> 
> ...



Launcher als Admin starte damit der Patch richtig installiert werden kann


----------



## Manitu2007 (27. Oktober 2010)

Scourge schrieb:


> Guten Morgen meine "Ich-habe-Urlaub-Kollegen"!
> 
> Wenn ich WoW starte bekomme ich die Meldung, dass meine Spieldatei beschädigt sei und ich das Repairtool nutzen soll.
> 
> ...



wow.exe als Admin starten dann kommt der fehler nicht mehr


----------



## Tøtem (27. Oktober 2010)

Scourge schrieb:


> Guten Morgen meine "Ich-habe-Urlaub-Kollegen"!
> 
> Wenn ich WoW starte bekomme ich die Meldung, dass meine Spieldatei beschädigt sei und ich das Repairtool nutzen soll.
> 
> ...



sry bin da total der noob, liest weiter seinen guide:wie schiebe ich ne diskette ins laufwerk


----------



## Manitu2007 (27. Oktober 2010)

5 dumme 1 gedanke ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (27. Oktober 2010)

Gestern PDOK...Eisheuler tötete durch 2 Enrages weg hoher Lantenzen die halbe Gruppe bis auf mich als DD + die Tanks sowie 2 Heiler.

Genau in der Sekunde des Berserkers setzte sich Eisheuler ein letztes Mal gegen die Wand. Es folgten 10 Sekunden in seinem Berserkermodus, in der wir Eisheuler auf 50k TP runterbrachten, bevor dieser noch einmal zuckte und dann schließlich umkippte.

Zehn Sekunden Berserker Modus und mein Hexer lebte!


----------



## Blackben (27. Oktober 2010)

gratz^^


----------



## Scourge TH (27. Oktober 2010)

Aber hey:

5 Lösungen auf einen Schlag =D

Da könnte man fast meinen, dass WoWSpieler doch noch aus Fleisch und Blut sind.


----------



## Manitu2007 (27. Oktober 2010)

gz zum berserker überleben ^^

sagt mal habt ihr das auch schonmal gehabt dass ihr den einen Boss in naxx der sich da auf den Balkon immer portet GENAU den dem moment verrekt wo der sich auf den Balkon Portet und somit keiner an den  Loot kommt?

war bei der Letzen weekly so, natürlich brauchte kein mensch mehr den Loot aber dass ist uns ein weiteres mal bei einem Twink run passiert wo einige noch etwas hätten gebrauchen können. War schon lustig


----------



## Darksereza (27. Oktober 2010)

Scourge schrieb:


> Aber hey:
> 
> 5 Lösungen auf einen Schlag =D
> 
> Da könnte man fast meinen, dass WoWSpieler doch noch aus Fleisch und Blut sind.





Vor allem es war keine beleidigung oder ähnliches dabei ala du noob , benutz sufu etc . Ich habe mich für einen kurzen Moment wie in Vanilla gefühlt =P


----------



## .Blôôdy. (27. Oktober 2010)

fragen stellen ned mit mir chatten anfangen xD


----------



## Lenay (27. Oktober 2010)

So die letzten par Minuten noch...so-
what you think about it ?  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=er7v2x5JluA


----------



## Darksereza (27. Oktober 2010)

ne das wird nix mit 11 heute =P


----------



## Masahiko (27. Oktober 2010)

Server gehn grade on


----------



## Heimdalls Wacht (27. Oktober 2010)

Sie kommen!


----------



## D@rksun (27. Oktober 2010)

Wartungsarbeiten wurden verlängert bis 16uhr


----------



## Sethclaw (27. Oktober 2010)

Madmortem is on, ciao ^^


----------



## Blackben (27. Oktober 2010)

mehrere server gehen gerade on also wirds doch was mit 11uhr *puuuh xD*


----------



## Paxter (27. Oktober 2010)

würde mich nicht wundern wenn es heute das gleiche chaos wie letzte woche geben würde


----------



## Blackben (27. Oktober 2010)

och nö darauf hab ich echt kb mehr ^^

Nachtwache natürlich nich online


----------



## StarBlight (27. Oktober 2010)

Komm Kil´Jaeden, das packst du ^^


----------



## merc91 (27. Oktober 2010)

ein Schelm wer jetzt denkt die Freundlichkeit im Forum läge an der Uhrzeit


----------



## Paxter (27. Oktober 2010)

go Aegwynn


----------



## merc91 (27. Oktober 2010)

aegwynn ist bei mir on...

nur nerathor leider nich^^


----------



## Blackben (27. Oktober 2010)

Nachtwache auch online wieder


----------



## Torock2205 (27. Oktober 2010)

Und wie immer... Alleria ist noch nicht On. Aber das beste kommt halt zum schluss xD


----------



## 3lb4r70 (27. Oktober 2010)

war klar shat dauert wieder ewig...


----------



## mister008 (27. Oktober 2010)

Mein Server (Gul'dan) ist zwar schon wieder oben, aber wenn ich mich einloggen will kommt die Meldung "Es ist ein Patch zum spielen nötig" (oder was da halt steht). Bis hierhin alles normal, er kickt mich auf den Desktop startet den Launcher. So der schafft nun einige Zeit bis die Meldung "Es können keine Informationen zu dem kommenden Patch heruntergeladen werden". Also klick ich auf "Schlieißen" Fenster weg, Launcher weg und nix passiert. Jemand ne Idee was man tun kann?


----------



## Nightartex (27. Oktober 2010)

%26%2339%3Bmister008%26%2339%3B schrieb:


> <br />Mein Server (Gul'dan) ist zwar schon wieder oben, aber wenn ich mich einloggen will kommt die Meldung &quot;Es ist ein Patch zum spielen nötig&quot; (oder was da halt steht). Bis hierhin alles normal, er kickt mich auf den Desktop startet den Launcher. So der schafft nun einige Zeit bis die Meldung &quot;Es können keine Informationen zu dem kommenden Patch heruntergeladen werden&quot;. Also klick ich auf &quot;Schlieißen&quot; Fenster weg, Launcher weg und nix passiert. Jemand ne Idee was man tun kann?<br />


<br /><br /><br />

Öh, probier mal (vielleicht funkzt es ja) als Admin auszuführen den Launcher, meist spinnt der Downloader rum und sagt du wärst kein Admin obwohl du als Admin angemeldet bist :/

Hab dasselbe prob und mir fällt grad ein das ich das noch nicht probiert habe ^^ Werd das nach der Arbeit gleich mal probiern


----------



## Blackben (27. Oktober 2010)

Alle server on bin nächste woche dann xD


----------



## mister008 (27. Oktober 2010)

Nightartex schrieb:


> <br /><br /><br />
> 
> Öh, probier mal (vielleicht funkzt es ja) als Admin auszuführen den Launcher, meist spinnt der Downloader rum und sagt du wärst kein Admin obwohl du als Admin angemeldet bist :/
> 
> Hab dasselbe prob und mir fällt grad ein das ich das noch nicht probiert habe ^^ Werd das nach der Arbeit gleich mal probiern






Hab ich scon versucht ändert nichts :-(


----------



## zerre (10. November 2010)

er ist auf


----------



## Linorate (10. November 2010)

juhui


----------



## <<NôGô>> (10. November 2010)

Jihaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

Und da löschen se direkt meinen Fred >.< ^^


----------



## Dryan (10. November 2010)

sowas dreistes wo doch gerade alles so gemütlich war


----------



## zerre (10. November 2010)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Jihaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Und da löschen se direkt meinen Fred >.< ^^




der war ja auch umsonst


----------



## <<NôGô>> (10. November 2010)

Mein Werk ist nun Vollbracht, ich gehe LoL zocken ^^


----------



## Linorate (10. November 2010)

war wohl n hausputz angesagt. ganzer gedeckter Tisch ging drauf *wein*  mein essen und mein Kaffe alles verschüttet -.-


----------



## LadyNessa (10. November 2010)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Jihaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Und da löschen se direkt meinen Fred >.< ^^



Ja  aber lustig und schön wars


----------



## Serodian (10. November 2010)

ach deswegen war der weg... den hätte man doch einfach migrieren können *schnief* naja wieder *'affee, milch und zucker auf den tisch stell*


----------



## <<NôGô>> (10. November 2010)

Ich finde dafür dürfen die Mods jetzt fegen... Die haben ja schlieslich den Tisch umgekippt ^^

Pack den Affen vom Tisch Serodian ^^




P.S. Kommt wer mit LoL zocken ?

irgendwer wirds hier jawohl auch haben  Ich sponsor auch TS3 ^^


----------



## Linorate (10. November 2010)

Serodian schrieb:


> naja wieder *'affee, milch und zucker auf den tisch stell*



da nehm ich mir doch gleich was davon *freu* dachte schon ich müsse ohne Kaffe auskommen


----------



## Serodian (10. November 2010)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Ich finde dafür dürfen die Mods jetzt fegen... Die haben ja schlieslich den Tisch umgekippt ^^
> 
> Pack den Affen vokm Tisch Serodian ^^



Ups mein fehler *affe wegnehm und kaffee hinstell* *hüstel* xD
Jetz aber los los Mods bitte mal den anderen raum fegen...


----------



## Benzka (10. November 2010)

Ohh manj ich dachte eben schon als ich die Beiträge vom 27 October 2010 - 11:10 gelesen hab das die Server schon on sind...

und ich nur so WTF viel zu früh bis ich das Datum gelesen hab xD


----------



## Ijanto (10. November 2010)

gäääähn morgen zusammen, so ich lass mal meinen Kaffeevollautomaten warm laufen wer was will kann sich gerne bedienen^^


----------



## j0sh (10. November 2010)

Nun muss der Tisch wieder neu gedeckt werden*kaffe hinstell*


----------



## <<NôGô>> (10. November 2010)

Los meldet euch...

Ich will ein Buffed-Comm League of Legends Game haben 


Naja, wenn wer zocken will, einfach Aretonus adden und anschreiben


----------



## Serodian (10. November 2010)

AHHH ich hab den Met drüben vergessen!! *rüberrenn und das fässchen mit met in den neuen alten raum trag* soo .. puuuuh er hat überlebt....


----------



## Dryan (10. November 2010)

Nogo ich lade gerade mal sehen ob das wirklich so lustig is^^


----------



## <<NôGô>> (10. November 2010)

Dryan schrieb:


> Nogo ich lade gerade mal sehen ob das wirklich so lustig is^^



Das total geil. Aber wenn du lädst wirds wohl noch was dauern bis wir zocken könnten


----------



## j0sh (10. November 2010)

Dryan schrieb:


> Nogo ich lade gerade mal sehen ob das wirklich so lustig is^^



LOL macht auf jeden Fall Spaß, hätte mich meine WoW Sucht nicht wieder gepackt, würde ich mir jetzt meinen 4ten 30er hochspielen =)


----------



## Liathinu (10. November 2010)

Moin^^


----------



## Dryan (10. November 2010)

naja in 30 min bin ich fertig


----------



## <<NôGô>> (10. November 2010)

j0sh schrieb:


> LOL macht auf jeden Fall Spaß, hätte mich meine WoW Sucht nicht wieder gepackt, würde ich mir jetzt meinen 4ten 30er hochspielen =)



GOGOG lass zocken. Adde mich einfach (Aretonus). Bin zwar kein über pro, aber ich denke schlecht bimn ich auch nicht


----------



## Serodian (10. November 2010)

irgendwie werden das weniger statt mehr user hier :/


----------



## Dryan (10. November 2010)

wer erbahmt sich denn dann mit mir ne runde zu zocken und mir ditte mal zu erklären^^


----------



## Lenay (10. November 2010)

Endlich isser wieder auf ^^ *warme Milch mit Honig und ein Marmeladenbrot schnapp*


----------



## Saint_Jo (10. November 2010)

Habt ihr nichts besseres zu tun? 
Spielt good ole' DotA


----------



## Liathinu (10. November 2010)

Moin^^ Zeit für Blondienenwitze!


----------



## j0sh (10. November 2010)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> GOGOG lass zocken. Adde mich einfach (Aretonus). Bin zwar kein über pro, aber ich denke schlecht bimn ich auch nicht



Bin leider auf der Arbeit, aber sonst immer gerne =)


----------



## Serodian (10. November 2010)

wenn ich nich in der arbeit sitzen würd wär ich dabei ^^


----------



## Saint_Jo (10. November 2010)

warum lesen eigentlich 121 Leute dieses Thema? 
es kommt doch eh nichts sinnvolles


----------



## <<NôGô>> (10. November 2010)

Dryan schrieb:


> wer erbahmt sich denn dann mit mir ne runde zu zocken und mir ditte mal zu erklären^^



Wenn du fertig bist sach bescheid. bekommst TS daten per PM und dann ogogo ^^

Ich zock derweil schonmal ein ründchen


----------



## krabamboli (10. November 2010)

schnell noch den Tee rüberstell wurde drüben vergessen.


----------



## Geronimus (10. November 2010)

steigt ne blondine in den autobus...sieht sie lauter neger drinnen sitzen...fragt sie: hat's gebrannt?^^


----------



## Dryan (10. November 2010)

hmm die leitung glüht heute mal wieder^^

13 min noch^^


----------



## Serodian (10. November 2010)

wenn ich das richtig seh is inzwischen auch ein Mod dabei.. der könnte gleich mal den anderen raum sauber machen *hust*


----------



## <<NôGô>> (10. November 2010)

LOSSSS auf zum Fegen du Schuft *den Mod anschiel*


----------



## Dryan (10. November 2010)

echt mal mod husch geh kehren all meine arbeit war umsonst *schnief*


----------



## Serodian (10. November 2010)

schade der hat sich schon wieder dünne gemacht...


----------



## <<NôGô>> (10. November 2010)

Hätt ich auch gemacht


----------



## Saint_Jo (10. November 2010)

Bevor die Arbeit ruft


----------



## Dryan (10. November 2010)

wie ich doch die pro 7 werbung hasse das so ne verarsche und dann das gelaber


----------



## Serodian (10. November 2010)

hö? wie meinen?


----------



## Dryan (10. November 2010)

nogo nun ruf doch endlich dort an malcom soll weitergehen


----------



## Dryan (10. November 2010)

verdammt hunger bekomm schnell essen machen


----------



## Cyringsoul (10. November 2010)

Tach werte Gemeinde...

wo issn mein Kaffee hin? *suchend umschau*

*belegte Brötchen hinstell*


----------



## Serodian (10. November 2010)

*kaffee reich* hier isser  hat sich hinter dem fass versteckt


----------



## Dryan (10. November 2010)

Frischen O- Saft hinstell


----------



## Cyringsoul (10. November 2010)

Serodian schrieb:


> *kaffee reich* hier isser  hat sich hinter dem fass versteckt




danke danke danke *freu hüpf*


----------



## Mindadar (10. November 2010)

*dance* ja der sascha ist deutscher und deutsch sein das ist schwer....


----------



## Tøtem (10. November 2010)

guten morgen zusammen.
auch mal 2 kannen kaffee bereit stell


----------



## Mindadar (10. November 2010)

och man ihr un euer kaffee -.- sitz gleich wieder stunden aufm klo wegen euch xDD


----------



## Tøtem (10. November 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> och man ihr un euer kaffee -.- sitz gleich wieder stunden aufm klo wegen euch xDD



ok ok dir reich ich dann auch noch ne rolle klopapier *superweich*


----------



## Serodian (10. November 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> och man ihr un euer kaffee -.- sitz gleich wieder stunden aufm klo wegen euch xDD



wir haben auch tee, met und o-saft  also selber schuld xD haben sogar milch und zucker, die kaffeesahne glaube ich haben wir auch nur weiß ich grad nich wo oO


----------



## Mindadar (10. November 2010)

Tøtem schrieb:


> ok ok dir reich ich dann auch noch ne rolle klopapier *superweich*



Und die Bildzeitung bitte :/
obwohl hast du ja schu *aufs klopapier zeig* :>


----------



## Tøtem (10. November 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Und die Bildzeitung bitte :/
> obwohl hast du ja schu *aufs klopapier zeig* :>



hehe der war gut


----------



## Mindadar (10. November 2010)

ob man den tag an dem man sich registriert hat ändern kann? den bring ich immer mit nem gewissen geburtstag in verbindung


----------



## Tøtem (10. November 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> ob man den tag an dem man sich registriert hat ändern kann? den bring ich immer mit nem gewissen geburtstag in verbindung



ich denke mal nicht,ausser du meldest dich komplett neu an.


----------



## Mindadar (10. November 2010)

Tøtem schrieb:


> ich denke mal nicht,ausser du meldest dich komplett neu an.



und poste mal eben 1500 sinnfreie texte in den mittwochsthread


----------



## Mathias01 (10. November 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> ob man den tag an dem man sich registriert hat ändern kann? den bring ich immer mit nem gewissen geburtstag in verbindung



server hacken ?^^


----------



## Serodian (10. November 2010)

evtl mal mod fragen und erklären WARUM man das ändern will. ich nehm jetz einfach mal an das is ein B-Day der dir in irgendeiner form weh tut. naja wie gesagt: fragen, denn fragen kostet nix und mehr als nein können se nich sagen.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (10. November 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> und poste mal eben 1500 sinnfreie texte in den mittwochsthread



Das geht doch schnel


----------



## Schattenerz (10. November 2010)

Moin moin zusammen reiche auch noch Kaffee, Tee, Brote und Aufschnitt rein


----------



## Mathias01 (10. November 2010)

Schattenerz schrieb:


> Moin moin zusammen reiche auch noch Kaffee, Tee, Brote und Aufschnitt rein



ich hasse kaffee^^


----------



## Mindadar (10. November 2010)

Mathias01 schrieb:


> server hacken ?^^


Gute idee, aber serverbann wäre nicht gut  



Serodian schrieb:


> evtl mal mod fragen und erklären WARUM man das ändern will. ich nehm jetz einfach mal an das is ein B-Day der dir in irgendeiner form weh tut. naja wie gesagt: fragen, denn fragen kostet nix und mehr als nein können se nich sagen.


"Computer sagt, nein"



<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Das geht doch schnel


mh joar nach 15 stunden dann die ersten 100 geschafft


----------



## Mathias01 (10. November 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Gute idee, aber serverbann wäre nicht gut
> 
> 
> "Computer sagt, nein"
> ...



hihi naja^^ wer sagt das meine idee gut ist XD


----------



## Serodian (10. November 2010)

wie computer sagt nein? deiner oder der der mods?^^


----------



## Mathias01 (10. November 2010)

Serodian schrieb:


> wie computer sagt nein? deiner oder der der mods?^^



hhm ich höhr mein pc auch immer reden aso ich sollte ts abdrehen lol


----------



## Cyringsoul (10. November 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> ob man den tag an dem man sich registriert hat ändern kann? den bring ich immer mit nem gewissen geburtstag in verbindung



omg .. jetzt hab ich echt lange überlegen müssen bis ich das kapiert habe *blondverschlafenschaut*

Kerl .. am 20.04.1535 werden über Stockholm Wetteranomalien beobachtet, die im Bild Vädersolstavlan der Nachwelt überliefert sind. Die älteste bekannte bildliche Darstellung der Stadt zeig Nebensonnen und Halo-Erscheinungen.

Habe ich dir nun nen schönes Bild für diesen Tag geliefert? ... das ist doch viiieeelll wichtiger wie irgendwelche Möchtegernwichtigtuer, die zufällig an diesem Tag nen Jahrestag hatten.


----------



## Tøtem (10. November 2010)

so ich bin dann mal auf THRALL zocken,bis nächsten Mittwoch


----------



## RunAz (10. November 2010)

ich brauch kaffee und zwar becherweise!


----------



## Serodian (10. November 2010)

*volle kanne hinstell* auf ex?


----------



## Mathias01 (10. November 2010)

RunAz schrieb:


> ich brauch kaffee und zwar becherweise!



*kaffee rüberschupf*


----------



## Mathias01 (10. November 2010)

Serodian schrieb:


> *volle kanne hinstell* auf ex?



auf ex oder nie wieder s..


----------



## _-dREaS-_ (10. November 2010)

Azshara ist wieder on


----------



## Immortahlia (10. November 2010)

*O-Saft kralle* 
danke dafür - und yesss nur noch eine halbe Stunde *freu*
schade.. nun reicht die zeit nicht mehr wirklich um sich noch 
frische Brötchen zu holen.. *morgends nur ungern aus der hüfte komm*


----------



## LadyNessa (10. November 2010)

*20.04. ??? Hab ich auch Geburtstag .. ist auch was schönes*


----------



## Bonsay01 (10. November 2010)

frostwolf ist auch wieder on


----------



## Cyringsoul (10. November 2010)

LadyNessa schrieb:


> *20.04. ??? Hab ich auch Geburtstag .. ist auch was schönes*



und meine Schwiegereltern Hochzeitstag .. find das auch superschön


----------



## Mindadar (10. November 2010)

mhhh ob ich erwähnen sollte das das nur ein scherz war von mir? 
ne heute nich 

übrigens hab ich des gefühl das meine signatur zu lang is *lösch*


----------



## Serodian (10. November 2010)

ihhhh jokes !! I'll poke you down!! xD


----------



## Mathias01 (10. November 2010)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> und meine Schwiegereltern Hochzeitstag .. find das auch superschön



hhhhmm im april ist doch die ölplatform kaput gegangen oder ?^^


----------



## Immortahlia (10. November 2010)

Ulduar Frostmourne und Aldor sind auch wieder on..
*ausmThreadraushusch* 
bis nächsten Mittwoch


----------



## Mathias01 (10. November 2010)

Immortahlia schrieb:


> Ulduar Frostmourne und Aldor sind auch wieder on..
> *ausmThreadraushusch*
> bis nächsten Mittwoch



uldu ist der schlimmste mit den spielern haste nur props
ich glaub ich hab 30 auf igno^^


----------



## Cyringsoul (10. November 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> mhhh ob ich erwähnen sollte das das nur ein scherz war von mir?
> ne heute nich




iihh... er macht Scherze .. omg ... rette sich wer kann *komisch schau*




Mindadar schrieb:


> übrigens hab ich des gefühl das meine signatur zu lang is *lösch*



dein Gefühl täuscht dich nicht !


----------



## Serodian (10. November 2010)

ich fand die sig lustig


----------



## Mindadar (10. November 2010)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> iihh... er macht Scherze .. omg ... rette sich wer kann *komisch schau*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so gelöscht nu brauch ich ne neue <.< 
Bastelt mir mal eine


----------



## Bendt (10. November 2010)

Gyros auch!^^
Eventuell sogar alle Realms. Einfach testen.

btw: Moin.


----------



## Cyringsoul (10. November 2010)

ich kann nicht basteln .. hab zwei linke Hände und bin da ziemlich unkreativ ...

außerdem .. und das ist die beste Ausrede ... ich bin im Büro und sollte arbeiten .. oder so ähnlich


----------



## Mindadar (10. November 2010)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> ich kann nicht basteln .. hab zwei linke Hände und bin da ziemlich unkreativ ...
> 
> außerdem .. und das ist die beste Ausrede ... ich bin im Büro und sollte arbeiten .. oder so ähnlich



tz hier wird nich gearbeitet..


btw jemand lust auf irgend nem server mit mir neu anzufangen und nen char auf 60 zu spielen? ohne werbt einen freund und son kram


----------



## Cyringsoul (10. November 2010)

du... das versuche ich seit Jahren meinem Chef einzubleuen ... Arbeit macht Krank...

aber der hat son sturen Kopf, nützt alles nichts


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (10. November 2010)

alleria auch online HAVE FUN


----------



## Hasse (10. November 2010)

Guten morgen zusammen, die server scheinen schon zu laufen, ist soo ruhig hier...


----------



## Norica (10. November 2010)

guten moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorgen 

wer möchte kaffee?^^


----------



## Hasse (10. November 2010)

Hier ich!


----------



## Serodian (10. November 2010)

Steht alles aufm tisch: kaffee, milch, zucker, tee, o-saft, met, brötchen, aufschnitt, hab ich was vergessen?^^

edith meint ich hab die sahne vergessen


----------



## Cyringsoul (10. November 2010)

du hast die Tassen und Kaffeelöffel vergessen 

*petz*


----------



## Serodian (10. November 2010)

Verdammt >.< ich wusste irgendwas essenzielles fehlt  ich empfehle euch aber nicht in den zweiten raum zu gehen.. der is total versaut weil irgendein mod meinte den fred zu löschen und dabei den tisch umgeworfen hat -.-


----------



## Norica (10. November 2010)

ohje oO warum tuen die nur sowas?


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (10. November 2010)

geistige verwirrung? *.* ^^


----------



## Cyringsoul (10. November 2010)

nö nö.. ich bleib hier in diesem schönen Raum, mit viel Essen und massig Kaffee und ner super bequemen Couch, die ich mal in Beschlag nehmen werde.

Meins meins meins !!!

Wo sind denn die Spraydosen .. ich hab den unwiderstehlichen Drang etwas an die Wand zu kritzeln


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (10. November 2010)

..(
.....`•.¸
..........)....(((
.........‹^›.(&#1683;&#1522
...........(^)(^)&#4337;





hihihi


----------



## Serodian (10. November 2010)

Keine Ahnung warum die sowas machen  wir konnten nur teile aus dem raum retten der rest musste neu besorgt oder gemacht werden..


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (10. November 2010)

ohje das ist doch ein teurer und zeitraubender aufwand


ich verlange ENTSCHÄDIGUNG
3 woche kostenlos WoW spielen und ie Cata Sammler edition *.*


----------



## Serodian (10. November 2010)

Hmm dann würde ich vergessen was da drinne passiert ist... xD


----------



## Cyringsoul (10. November 2010)

ooaarr....heute werden Sekunden zu Stunden.....

scheiß Tag !


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (10. November 2010)

oha wieso das?


----------



## Cyringsoul (10. November 2010)

hab ich leider auch noch keine Antwort drauf ... gibt halt so Tage, an denen wäre man besser im Bett geblieben!


----------



## Serodian (10. November 2010)

das klingt ja nich so prickelnd oO 
aber bettbleiben kam nich infrage muss ja zur arbeit und so


----------



## Cyringsoul (10. November 2010)

ja .. mußte ich .. aber!! .. 

...noch 19 min die sich Stuuunndddeeennn hinziehen und dann ab nach Hause


----------



## Serodian (10. November 2010)

ich hab noch 3h 45min vor mir  grade warens noch 5 oO


----------



## Zizzu (10. November 2010)

Noch 1:30 Stunden dann endlich nachhause


----------



## IkilledKenny (16. November 2010)

Cool der Thread ist ja heute schon auf
Mittwochsfeeling inc!


----------



## Morfelpotz (16. November 2010)

NEIN es ist nicht Mittwoch und die Server sind NICHT down


----------



## Raitachi (16. November 2010)

lol wird der heute schon mal warm gemacht^^ *kaffekanne auf den tisch stell*


----------



## Al_xander (16. November 2010)

*Kekse hohl*


----------



## Hortensie (16. November 2010)

Was ist denn hier los?
Bin ich aus dem Kalender gefallen?


----------



## Korat88 (16. November 2010)

auf fröhliches serverdown und serverup warten


----------



## Hadmar (16. November 2010)

kaffee kanne umschmeiß und gegen jack daniels cola austausch


----------



## der_era (16. November 2010)

*sich beim Jackie/COla bedient* Danke


----------



## Nexxen (16. November 2010)

neue rassenkombis ab morgen? ^^


----------



## Nivâ (16. November 2010)

*ne Kiste Korn in die Runde stell*


----------



## Hadmar (16. November 2010)

denke mal ab 4.0.3a mit neuen kombis


----------



## Thuum (16. November 2010)

Hadmar schrieb:


> denke mal ab 4.0.3a mit neuen kombis



Jop, die neuen Klassen/Rassen Combos mit 4.0.3a. Morgen gibts ein paar bugfixes, wird ja auch mal Zeit.


----------



## sensêij1988 (16. November 2010)

toll Patchday am Feiertag


----------



## Icelemon (16. November 2010)

Schlecht für Schüler, die frei haben 

Naja, kann man wenigstens schön auspennen


----------



## Morcan (16. November 2010)

Hadmar schrieb:


> kaffee kanne umschmeiß und gegen jack daniels cola austausch






der_era schrieb:


> *sich beim Jackie/COla bedient* Danke




Wie könnt ihr so ein edles Getränk nur mit Cola mischen? Das grenzt an ein Verbrechen!


----------



## -ulk (16. November 2010)

> Schlecht für Schüler, die frei haben


Schlecht für die Schüler - gut für den bundesweiten Studientag morgen


----------



## Throgan (16. November 2010)

Never Play on Patchday^^ Was meint Ihr, wann gehehen die Server wieder ???^^


----------



## Icelemon (16. November 2010)

Throgan schrieb:


> Never Play on Patchday^^ Was meint Ihr, wann gehehen die Server wieder ???^^



Da es nur Hotfixes und Datenpakete sind, denke ich recht zuversichtlich kurz vor 11 Uhr sindse wieder da


----------



## sensêij1988 (16. November 2010)

ich tippe mal auf zwischen 12 un 14 uhr


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (17. November 2010)

SERVER DOWN NNNOOIIINN


ICh muss sterben XD


----------



## Dabow (17. November 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> Ich muss sterben XD




oh noez ...


----------



## DiSLiK3S (17. November 2010)

Das Ende ist nahe meine Freunde... xD
Mehr oder weniger. 

Bin mal eher gespannt wann nun wirklich 4.0.3a kommt, ich will das neue Azeroth bereisen.


----------



## Rodem (17. November 2010)

knapp 3050 seiten, unglaublich... naja btt, hoffe auch mal dass 4.0.3a bald kommt, will vorher aber meine chars im park von sw abstellen, mal sehn wo die dann rauskommen ;-D

mfg Rodem


----------



## vyse84 (17. November 2010)

> kaffee kanne umschmeiß und gegen jack daniels cola austausch





> *sich beim Jackie/COla bedient* Danke





Morcan schrieb:


> Wie könnt ihr so ein edles Getränk nur mit Cola mischen? Das grenzt an ein Verbrechen!





das ist echt hart. jack daniels als edles getränk bezeichnen. daniels ist eine der billigsten whiskey sorten. (von black label, wollen wir ma garnicht sprechen)
wenn du nicht mit cola mischen willst, trink nen halbwegs anständigen single malt wie z.b Glenmorangie.


----------



## Der_Rabe (17. November 2010)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> toll Patchday am Feiertag




Ach ja, richtig, einige Bundesländer haben ja Buß- und Bet(t)-Tag ^^


----------



## Dabow (17. November 2010)

DiSLiK3S schrieb:


> ich will das neue Azeroth bereisen.



da freu ich mich auch schon drauf ... gibt derzeit ja nichts zu tun


----------



## Lenatowenaar (17. November 2010)

Rodem schrieb:


> , will vorher aber meine chars im park von sw abstellen, mal sehn wo die dann rauskommen ;-D
> 
> mfg Rodem



genau den gleichen gedanken hatte ich auch schon werde aber all meine chars unterschiedlich verteilen mal schauen wo die dann alle hinkommen


----------



## Dabow (17. November 2010)

vyse84 schrieb:


> das ist echt hart. jack daniels als edles getränk bezeichnen. daniels ist eine der billigsten whiskey sorten. (von black label, wollen wir ma garnicht sprechen)
> wenn du nicht mit cola mischen willst, trink nen halbwegs anständigen single malt wie z.b Glenmorangie.





Jack Daniels als " Billig Whisky " zu bezeichnen ist schon ein wenig bitter ... mit Cola gemischt, gibt es nichts besseres als Jack!

Glenmorangie ist kein " anständiger " Pure-Malt Whisky um es mal mit deinen Worten zu sagen.
Natürlich unterscheiden sich hier die Geschmäcker ... meiner Meinung nach hast du keine Ahnung, tut mir leid. 




[font="Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]

[font="arial, helvetica, clean, sans-serif"]
[/font]


----------



## soul6 (17. November 2010)

Omg, ihr seit noch beim Whiskey ? :-))))
Na, ich bin schon beim Kaffee ^^

"Wer will? Tasse rüberreich"

Für Brötchen ist´s leider noch zu früh

schönen guten Morgen liebe Community 

randy


----------



## Lenatowenaar (17. November 2010)

hat du keine aufbackbrötchen tztz
*herdanschmeis*
in 30 min gibs schöne warme brötchen wer will soll sich melden


----------



## nosmoke (17. November 2010)

gibts den thread immer noch?


----------



## soul6 (17. November 2010)

Lenatowenaar schrieb:


> hat du keine aufbackbrötchen tztz
> *herdanschmeis*
> in 30 min gibs schöne warme brötchen wer will soll sich melden



Hier Hier Hier.... ich meld mich, weil dann muß ich nicht zum Bäcker laufen 



lg
randy


----------



## Lenatowenaar (17. November 2010)

ok 4 brötchen schonmal mehr backe(meien schwetser ist gerade auch wach geworden grmml)

und ja den tread gibs imemr noch siehst doch oder


----------



## Shemichaza (17. November 2010)

Könnt ihr mal bitte aufhören mit diesem Scheiß "kaffe rüberreich" ...
Wir sind doch keine Kinder mehr die sowas machen oder ?


----------



## Melian (17. November 2010)

Wem ist langweilig?

Lest das hier:Die Sterne über Dalaran


----------



## soul6 (17. November 2010)

Shemichaza schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal bitte aufhören mit diesem Scheiß "kaffe rüberreich" ...
> Wir sind doch keine Kinder mehr die sowas machen oder ?



Nun was darf´s denn dann sein ? Tee vielleicht ?
Mußt es nur sagen und wir stellen uns in die Küche für dich :-)) oder bist du einfach nur mit falschem Fuß aufgestanden ?


----------



## Shemichaza (17. November 2010)

soul6 schrieb:


> Nun was darf´s denn dann sein ? Tee vielleicht ?
> Mußt es nur sagen und wir stellen uns in die Küche für dich :-)) oder bist du einfach nur mit falschem Fuß aufgestanden ?



nein nicht das ^^

aber es regt halt auf finde Ich wenn man sich "Virtuelle Gegenstände" in einem Forum rüberreicht man kann doch auch Reden oder so etwas in der Art finde das halt einfach sehr kindisch.


----------



## soul6 (17. November 2010)

Shemichaza schrieb:


> nein nicht das ^^
> 
> aber es regt halt auf finde Ich wenn man sich "Virtuelle Gegenstände" in einem Forum rüberreicht man kann doch auch Reden oder so etwas in der Art finde das halt einfach sehr kindisch.



Ach lass uns doch ein wenig kindisch sein :-)))
um die Uhrzeit ist das doch herrlich und spätestens in 2-3 Stunden hinterm Schreibtisch bei der Arbeit, holt uns sowieso das Reallife wieder ein


----------



## CharlySteven (17. November 2010)

Der_Rabe schrieb:


> Ach ja, richtig, einige Bundesländer haben ja Buß- und Bet(t)-Tag ^^


einige? Sachsen is das einzige. und selbst hier reen sich jedes jahr die menschen auf. da das eigentlich ein sinnloser feiertag ist der nur eins macht. mehr steuern kosten.


----------



## vyse84 (17. November 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> Jack Daniels als " Billig Whisky " zu bezeichnen ist schon ein wenig bitter ... mit Cola gemischt, gibt es nichts besseres als Jack!
> 
> Glenmorangie ist kein " anständiger " Pure-Malt Whisky um es mal mit deinen Worten zu sagen.
> Natürlich unterscheiden sich hier die Geschmäcker ... meiner Meinung nach hast du keine Ahnung, tut mir leid.



hehe daniels ist nen billig whiskey, mir egal wie du das siehst. zeig mir ein whiskey liebhaber der daniels gern trinkt. (nein ich bin kein liebhaber)
Glenmorangie ist vll. für dich kein anständiger, aber aufjedenfall für den einsteiger geeignet. und qualitativ... naja muss man nicht drüber reden. daher hab ich ihm diesen nahegelegt.
desweiteren hab ich auch nirgends geschrieben, das man coke nicht mit daniels mischen darf. oder? falls doch zitier mich bitte im nächsten post.

[font="Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]

[font="arial, helvetica, clean, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## Lenatowenaar (17. November 2010)

so brötchen sind fertig wer will greift zu und danke für den tee und was macht ihr jetzt so nich mindestens 10h ohne wow auskommen müssen


----------



## beowyn (17. November 2010)

Jack Daniels kann man gar nicht ohne Cola trinken das Zeug ist einfach nur eklig sonst....
Ich bin ja sonst eher der WEichspüler was Whiskey angeht und bevorzuge die sanfteren Sachen wie Shenley (canada) oder auch mal Glenn Fiddich oder Chivas REgal oder so^^
DAs sind für mich noch Einsteiger Whiskeys wobei man den Shenley hier nicht bekommt soweit ich weiß...


----------



## BIGMON (17. November 2010)

Jacky/Cola geht ja mal gar nicht...*kotz*


----------



## MO-Virus (17. November 2010)

Moin,

ich hau mir erstmal 6 eier in die pfanne  und lade nebenbei den patch von 1gb runter.


----------



## HolyTauren (17. November 2010)

mjam mjam gleich gibts spiegelei mit speck und bohnen. Jaja es hat viele Vorteile wenn die Frau auf englisches Frühstück besteht


----------



## Amraam (17. November 2010)

*gähn*

guten morgen


----------



## salroe5Pan (17. November 2010)

*noch trüb aus den Augen blick*
auch guten Morgen.

In einigen Minuten muss ich zur Arbeit (naja, dann nerven mich wenigstens die Wartungsarbeiten ned), aber wer will vorher Frühstück?

*Kaffeekanne hinstellt, Brötchen, Butter, Nutella, etwas Aufschnitt...*


Guten Appetit und einen schönen Tag!


----------



## Orthrus (17. November 2010)

BIGMON schrieb:


> Jacky/Cola geht ja mal gar nicht...*kotz*



Was soll man sonst damit machen?


----------



## Chiary (17. November 2010)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich schnappe mir mal einen Kaffee und ein Brötchen, vielen Dank an die edlen Spender.
Das tut ganz gut nach einer durchrenovierten Nacht


----------



## sensêij1988 (17. November 2010)

moin *kaffee schlürf* (nen realen versteht sich^^)


----------



## zerre (17. November 2010)

Guten morgen  zusammen


----------



## -cqwerty (17. November 2010)

Moing =)


----------



## Brahktal (17. November 2010)

Nicht mal n BuffedCast heute zum Ablenken.
Gute Besserung hier an das Team!


----------



## yaime (17. November 2010)

sodele patch 4.0.3a ist aufm ptr online werd ich da mal bissl rumzoggen


----------



## Helikon (17. November 2010)

Wünsche allen einen ruhigen und stressfreien Guten Morgen.


----------



## Cyringsoul (17. November 2010)

Guten Morgäähhnnnnn 

*Kaffeekanne und Brötchen reinstell*


----------



## -cqwerty (17. November 2010)

yaime schrieb:


> sodele patch 4.0.3a ist aufm ptr online werd ich da mal bissl rumzoggen



Komisch , bei mir sind alle PTR Server Offline.


----------



## LadyNessa (17. November 2010)

Schönen guten Morgen ich stell mal mein frischen Käsekuchen aufn Tisch bedient euch *mal ne Tasse Kaffee schnappen*


----------



## coupe80 (17. November 2010)

Moin Moin 
*Käsekuchen schnapp
*Kaffee nehm 
und nun zurücklehnen und geniesen :-)


----------



## Fearzone (17. November 2010)

Guten Morgen @ all, na alle schon gespannt darauf ob es pünktlich wieder los geht


----------



## Hortensie (17. November 2010)

Ich spiele mal Orakel, und sage, es geht nicht pünktlich weiter.


----------



## Cyringsoul (17. November 2010)

Natürlich wird es nicht pünktlich weiter gehen .. ich erkläre euch kurz, warum ich das so ist

-> ich habe heute Spätschicht !

Also pünktlich um halb 2 werden die Server wieder hochgefahren, da ich mich ab diesem Zeitpunkt auf dem Weg zur Arbeit befinde.

So what


----------



## Eltoro73 (17. November 2010)

Guten Morgen Community.

Ich stelle Euch mal Kaffee, belegte Brötchen, Muffins, Kekse und 3L Cola bereit.


----------



## sc00p (17. November 2010)

Morgähn.

Ich glaube schon das 4.0.3 pünktlich live sein wird. Ändert ja nicht viel.
Die großen verzögerungen erwarte ich bei 4.0.3a xd


----------



## Fearzone (17. November 2010)

ma schnell so ne kleine zwischen Frage: kennt wer ne Seite wo ich gute HTML Übungen finde? sollten einfach bissl schwerer sein als so Tutorial Übungen... hab bis jetzt nur was im PDF Format gefunden, die zu einfach waren und halt die Seite SelfHTML.

wenn wer was kennt oder so wäre ich froh wenn ich n Link haben könnte 


Javascript Übungen wären auch nice.


Greetz


----------



## <<NôGô>> (17. November 2010)

Mojje liebe Comm 

Gibts ja mal garnicht das unser aller lieblingsfred pünktlich auf ist 

Was geht heute spannendes?


----------



## Eltoro73 (17. November 2010)

Fearzone schrieb:


> Javascript Übungen wären auch nice.
> 
> 
> Greetz



Hast Post ^^


----------



## sharas1 (17. November 2010)

Moin Kinners..... 

*Käffchen schlürf*


----------



## sensêij1988 (17. November 2010)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Mojje liebe Comm
> 
> Gibts ja mal garnicht das unser aller lieblingsfred pünktlich auf ist
> 
> Was geht heute spannendes?


der war schon gestern abend offen 





so mit genug kaffee ausgestatet gehts weiter die virtuelle F1 Karierre voran treiben


----------



## Gromark (17. November 2010)

Moooooorgeeen 
na toll, freistunden und server off :/


----------



## Daerodior (17. November 2010)

Gromark schrieb:


> Moooooorgeeen
> na toll, freistunden und server off :/



geht mir genauso


----------



## laerning (17. November 2010)

Warum Buß und Bettag am Mittwoch? >.<


----------



## Gromark (17. November 2010)

Daerodior schrieb:


> geht mir genauso





das ist bei mir fast jeden mittwoch


----------



## arenasturm (17. November 2010)

morgen zusammen


----------



## Daerodior (17. November 2010)

Gromark schrieb:


> das ist bei mir fast jeden mittwoch



bei mir jeden zweiten


----------



## Manitu2007 (17. November 2010)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

wer will Kaffe und belegte Schrippen?

*Kaffee und Schrippen hinstell*

knapp 600 MB muss ich noch saugen...

will ja nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen aber was meint ihr bleibts bei 11 uhr? hab irgendwie das gefühl wir können noch länger warten...

mfg


----------



## Morgenstern1970 (17. November 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> wer will Kaffe und belegte Schrippen?
> 
> ...


Ach naja, das letzte mal hat's auch länger gedauert. Macht aber nichts, bin sowieso bis 19.00 Uhr auf Arbeit.


----------



## laerning (17. November 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> wer will Kaffe und belegte Schrippen?
> 
> ...



Ich schätze 12 - 13 Uhr
Na wenigstens sind die Beta-Server on =)


----------



## giorgios1993 (17. November 2010)

Frage wie viel ist der neue patch wie groß


----------



## Chiquita2912 (17. November 2010)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

*kanne Kaffee und Belegte Brötchen hinstell*

guten hunger...

wollen wir mal hoffen das die server um 11 wieder on sind...=) 

lg


----------



## Torock2205 (17. November 2010)

giorgios1993 schrieb:


> Frage wie viel ist der neue patch wie groß



Bei mir hat er insgesamt 1GB geladen


----------



## laerning (17. November 2010)

giorgios1993 schrieb:


> Frage wie viel ist der neue patch wie groß



Der neue Patch ist an die 800 MB groß. Zumindest bei meinen Computern


----------



## sharas1 (17. November 2010)

Chiquita2912 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> *kanne Kaffee und Belegte Brötchen hinstell*
> 
> ...



Ich will mal hoffen das der patch bis 11 da ist... -.-


----------



## Chiquita2912 (17. November 2010)

ist nur kacke wenn die server so lange down sind wenn man zuhause ist und krank ist hab mich schon so gefreut meister der lehren weiter zumachen...


----------



## laerning (17. November 2010)

Meister der Lehren lohnt sich nur noch wennde fast fertig bist.

BTW ich hab heute in der News zum Patch gelesen dass der Patch in den kommenden Tagen aktiviert wird. Kann doch nich sein oder? Dann wäre die "neue" Welt ja 3 Wochen zu früh.


----------



## Chiquita2912 (17. November 2010)

Für Meister der Lehren fehlen mir nur noch 150q´s in der alten welt und 100 in der neuen scherbenwelt hab ich fertig=)

soweit ich weiß soll der patch in der kommenden woche aktiviert werden.


----------



## Sethclaw (17. November 2010)

noch 970mb..naja...vor 12 wirds eh nix^^


----------



## Landray (17. November 2010)

Wieso haben manche eine downloadgröße von 1GB (ich auch) und manche nur 800MB?


----------



## Chiquita2912 (17. November 2010)

ich habe den patch schon fertig geladen und er war 1gb groß..keine ahnung vielleicht konnte man schon daten die letzten tage laden oder so


----------



## laerning (17. November 2010)

Is das jetz nur die neue Welt oder auch Klassen-Rassen-Combis und so'n Zeug?
Weil Blizz hat anscheinend die Patchnote vergessen


----------



## arenasturm (17. November 2010)

...kaffee alle


----------



## Chiquita2912 (17. November 2010)

ich glaub das er für einige  Bugfixes ist...


----------



## Topperharly (17. November 2010)

naja...bis die server on sind, schau ich mir mal die neustn trailer an^^ btw. "iron sky" schaut ganz witzig aus xD *kaffee rumreich*


----------



## Landray (17. November 2010)

arenasturm schrieb:


> ...kaffee alle



Oh danke! Das trifft sich gut, meiner is nämlich grad alle 

Mensch Edit, machste mal neuen?^^


----------



## Zwirbel (17. November 2010)

HILFE IST MEIN CHAR JETZT GELÖSCHT ?


----------



## sensêij1988 (17. November 2010)

hier die Patchnotes leider nur in Englisch




World of Warcraft Client Patch 4.0.3

The latest patch notes can always be found at http://www.wow-europe.com/en/patchnotes/

The latest test realm patch notes can always be found at http://www.wow-europe.com/en/info/un...testrealm.html

General
Much of the data being downloaded in patch 4.0.3 will pave the way for the shattering of Azeroth shortly before the release of World of Warcraft: Cataclysm on December 7.
The leader of Wintergrasp raids can no longer kick players from the raid (this change will also apply to Tol Barad in Cataclysm).
When in a Looking For Dungeon group, using an instance portal to that instance will now take players to the Looking For Dungeon entrance point instead of the normal destination of that portal. This will make it easier to return to the instance after dying in an LFD group.
Honorable Kills are no longer awarded for killing players below level 5.

User Interface
Added pets to the new raid unit frames when displayed in party.
The default UI Scale has been altered so it will be set at a 1:1 pixel/texel ratio. This will result in a smaller UI appearance for higher resolution monitors.
Players may now adjust the local "Lag Tolerance" time for better precision of spell timing. This is an advanced-users-only feature found in the Interface Options (Combat) panel.

Bug Fixes
Macros now handle spell variant transitions better. For example, Trap Launcher causes a different version of Frost Trap to be cast. Previously the macro system was not handling this transition properly.
Queuing in Looking For Dungeon for a different wing of the instance a player is already in now works properly. For example, a party can now queue for Scarlet Monastery - Library after completing Scarlet Monastery - Graveyard.
Killing High Interrogator Gerstahn before killing Emperor Dagran Thaurissan in a Blackrock Depths - Upper City random Looking For Dungeon run will now provide the proper reward. This also applies to Archmage Arugal and the Crown Chemical Company bosses in Shadowfang Keep during the Love is in the Air holiday event.
Repeatedly inspecting other players should now function correctly.
Area heal-over-time effects should no longer cause players to stand up.
Male blood elves have received a crash course in dancing and now know to stop dancing when they run.
Drake mounts have gotten bored with gliding and will flap their wings again when flying forward.
Druid Flight Form now properly appears in the Spellbook before Expert Riding is learned.
Sunfire's damage-over-time effect now deals damage at the same rate as Moonfire's damage- over-time effect.
GM Ticket messages should now displace buff icons instead of obscuring them.


----------



## laerning (17. November 2010)

Dein 1. Mittwoch wa?


----------



## 19Chico73 (17. November 2010)

laerning schrieb:


> Is das jetz nur die neue Welt oder auch Klassen-Rassen-Combis und so'n Zeug?
> Weil Blizz hat anscheinend die Patchnote vergessen



Ist heute nur wegen Bugfixes, nächste Woche mit Patch 4.0.3a gibts erst ne kleine Weltveränderung, wo dann unter anderem ZG weg ist.


----------



## Solostraran (17. November 2010)

Chiquita2912 schrieb:


> ich habe den patch schon fertig geladen und er war 1gb groß..keine ahnung vielleicht konnte man schon daten die letzten tage laden oder so



Gibt es ne Möglichkeit, den Patch noch anderweitig zu laden, als über den Launcher? 'Dank' DSL lite dauert das immer Ewigkeiten und auf der Arbeit köntne ich die Sachen ziemlich fix saugen. Bis Patch 4 funktionierte das ja einwandfrei...


----------



## Zwirbel (17. November 2010)

19Chico73 schrieb:


> Ist heute nur wegen Bugfixes, nächste Woche mit Patch 4.0.3a gibts erst *ne kleine Weltveränderung*, wo dann unter anderem ZG weg ist.




ne kleine... lol


----------



## laerning (17. November 2010)

19Chico73 schrieb:


> Ist heute nur wegen Bugfixes, nächste Woche mit Patch 4.0.3a gibts erst ne kleine Weltveränderung, wo dann unter anderem ZG weg ist.



Achsooo


----------



## Landray (17. November 2010)

Zwirbel schrieb:


> HILFE IST MEIN CHAR JETZT GELÖSCHT ?



Jawohl, harr harr! Daten gelöscht und überschrieben 

Wieso "MEIN CHAR"? Haste nur einen? ;-)


----------



## arenasturm (17. November 2010)

Zwirbel schrieb:


> HILFE IST MEIN CHAR JETZT GELÖSCHT ?




!


----------



## laerning (17. November 2010)

Landray schrieb:


> Jawohl, harr harr! Daten gelöscht und überschrieben
> 
> Wieso "MEIN CHAR"? Haste nur einen? ;-)



Ich hab doch gesagt, dass das sein 1. Mittwoch is


----------



## Pectus (17. November 2010)

4.03a ist auf den Beta Servern bereits aktiv, die Welt fuer immer veraendert. Wenns da jetzt keinen Major Bug gibt kann man The Shattering bei uns auch schon naechste Woche erwarten!


----------



## Chiquita2912 (17. November 2010)

Solostraran schrieb:


> Gibt es ne Möglichkeit, den Patch noch anderweitig zu laden, als über den Launcher? 'Dank' DSL lite dauert das immer Ewigkeiten und auf der Arbeit köntne ich die Sachen ziemlich fix saugen. Bis Patch 4 funktionierte das ja einwandfrei...




ich habe heute morgen um 6 direkt angefangen zuladen..bei mir hat es dann auch nur 20 minuten gedauert..

vielleicht liegt es auch daran das jetzt viele versuchen den patch zuladen...
aber ich habe leider keine ahnung ob du ihn noch woanders laden kannst...

ich hab leider nicht so die ahnung ob das daran liegt das viele versuchen den zuladen...


----------



## Rhazzar (17. November 2010)

Gibt es wirklich noch Menschen die sich fragen, warum (fast) jeden Mittwoch die Server off sind?!? 

Aber da das ja wirklich der Fall ist - echt nette Idee mal 'nen Hinweis zu geben!


----------



## BlazeNW (17. November 2010)

Erstmal Guten Morgen ! :> und Kaffee aufsetzen


----------



## laerning (17. November 2010)

Pectus schrieb:


> 4.03a ist auf den Beta Servern bereits aktiv, die Welt fuer immer veraendert. Wenns da jetzt keinen Major Bug gibt kann man The Shattering bei uns auch schon naechste Woche erwarten!



Was jetz? Der eine sagt dass Zul'Gurub weg is der andere, dass was aufm Beta server is (was ich grad sehe die ganze Welt) *confused* ö.Ö


----------



## Pectus (17. November 2010)

Bei uns bleibt noch alles beim Alten.


----------



## Landray (17. November 2010)

laerning schrieb:


> Ich hab doch gesagt, dass das sein 1. Mittwoch is



Aber der Kerl hat über 150 Beiträge hier im Forum verfasst....und da der einleitungspost hier im thread lautet "keine Angst, eure Chars wurden nicht gelöscht" nehm ich mal an, er hats nicht so ernst gemeint^^ oder wie jetzt?


----------



## 19Chico73 (17. November 2010)

laerning schrieb:


> Was jetz? Der eine sagt dass Zul'Gurub weg is der andere, dass was aufm Beta server is (was ich grad sehe die ganze Welt) *confused* ö.Ö



Für dich nochmals.
Heute kommt Patch 4.0.3 der nur Bugfixes behebt.
Nächste Woche kommt Patch 4.0.3a, welcher schon auf dem Beta ist und mit welchem ZG verschwindet.


----------



## Pectus (17. November 2010)

Im Besten Fall hast du noch 3 ZG Runs frei.


----------



## Sir Wagi (17. November 2010)

Ich hoffe, ich bekomm den ZG-Tiger noch ^^ Ein paar mal noch und das jahrelange Gefarme is zu Ende ... Bin da wirklich verdammt oft drin gewesen, schon zu BC-Zeiten als es noch keine Statistik gab xD ... Mittlerweile ja selbst als Schurke kein Problem, den Tigerboss solo umzuklatschen, hoffe ich auf den Lootgott ...

/beten
Wagi betet zu den Göttern.


----------



## laerning (17. November 2010)

Öhm ja... aber aufm Beta Server is die ganze Welt verändert und wie es grad geschildert wurde nur Z'G


----------



## Solostraran (17. November 2010)

Chiquita2912 schrieb:


> ich habe heute morgen um 6 direkt angefangen zuladen..bei mir hat es dann auch nur 20 minuten gedauert..
> 
> vielleicht liegt es auch daran das jetzt viele versuchen den patch zuladen...
> aber ich habe leider keine ahnung ob du ihn noch woanders laden kannst...
> ...



Nein. mit DSl lite habe ich ne ne 384/96er Verbindung. Also im Optimalsten Fall kann ich 168MB/Stunde laden. und das ist nur ein theoretischer Wert. Bei einer Patchgröße von 800MB bis 1GB kann ich von 12+ Stunden ausgehen.


----------



## Cyringsoul (17. November 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> /beten
> Wagi betet zu den Göttern.




na dann drücke ich dem kleinen Wagi mal feste die Däumchen, so dass er genauso viel Glück hat wie in BB beim Auktionator


----------



## Chiquita2912 (17. November 2010)

Solostraran schrieb:


> Nein. mit DSl lite habe ich ne ne 384/96er Verbindung. Also im Optimalsten Fall kann ich 168MB/Stunde laden. und das ist nur ein theoretischer Wert. Bei einer Patchgröße von 800MB bis 1GB kann ich von 12+ Stunden ausgehen.




achdu kacke hmmm dann hast du ja die volle a-karte gezogen..


----------



## 19Chico73 (17. November 2010)

laerning schrieb:


> Öhm ja... aber aufm Beta Server is die ganze Welt verändert und wie es grad geschildert wurde nur Z'G



Sry dann habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt, ZG sollte als Weltveränderung veranschaulicht sein.
Ja ab nächster Woche wird sich die Welt verändern, die neuen Gebiete sind allerdings nur mit Cata betrettbar sprich Hyal etc


----------



## Dramidoc (17. November 2010)

Gibt es keinen Buffedcast heute?


----------



## aidekhia (17. November 2010)

Zum 6. Geburtstag soll es kein neues pet geben nur eine heldentat =(
Laut dem Bluepost http://blue.mmo-champion.com/topic/132742/world-of-warcraftrsquos-6th-anniversary soll es nur noch für Meilensteine in wow pets und fun items geben.
Ist den die Veränderung der Wet kein Meilenstein?

So genug mimimimimi wegen einem pet =)
Erstmal kaffe machen und frühstück holen^^


----------



## Tazmal (17. November 2010)

Morgen zusammen, 

findet ihr es nicht auch seltsam das ein patch der nur "kleinere" bugfixes behebt fast 900 mb groß ist und eine wartungszeit von 8 stunden benötigt ? 

Bitte um eure geistlichen ergüsse 

So Long


----------



## Sir Wagi (17. November 2010)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> na dann drücke ich dem kleinen Wagi mal feste die Däumchen, so dass er genauso viel Glück hat wie in BB beim Auktionator



lol danke  ...

Manchmal bin ich Looteraner ... Das is eine Glaubensrichtung, die hat Martin Looter erfunden, als er die 95 Epics an die Tore der Kapelle des hoffnungsvollen Lichts geschlagen hat xD ...


----------



## laerning (17. November 2010)

19Chico73 schrieb:


> Sry dann habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt, ZG sollte als Weltveränderung veranschaulicht sein.
> Ja ab nächster Woche wird sich die Welt verändern, die neuen Gebiete sind allerdings nur mit Cata betrettbar sprich Hyal etc



Warum nicht gleich so xDDDD 
Ne danke dir 
Und Tauren Pala erst am 7. 12 oder?


----------



## Demontra (17. November 2010)

Solostraran schrieb:


> Nein. mit DSl lite habe ich ne ne 384/96er Verbindung. Also im Optimalsten Fall kann ich 168MB/Stunde laden. und das ist nur ein theoretischer Wert. Bei einer Patchgröße von 800MB bis 1GB kann ich von 12+ Stunden ausgehen.



wir teilen dasselbe Schicksal -.-


----------



## 19Chico73 (17. November 2010)

Tazmal schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> 
> findet ihr es nicht auch seltsam das ein patch der nur "kleinere" bugfixes behebt fast 900 mb groß ist und eine wartungszeit von 8 stunden benötigt ?
> 
> ...



Ka, warscheinlich wird dann der Patch nächste Woche nicht so groß, so das sie nur aufs Knöpfchen drücken, ein a zum Patch hinzufügen und wir dann gleich loslegen können^^


----------



## laerning (17. November 2010)

19Chico73 schrieb:


> Ka, warscheinlich wird dann der Patch nächste Woche nicht so groß, so das sie nur aufs Knöpfchen drücken, ein a zum Patch hinzufügen und wir dann gleich loslegen können^^



Also im Buffedcast habense gesagt, dass das schon die Patchdaten sind und die erst mit 4.0.3a aktiviert werden! "a" für Activate xD klingt komisch, is aber so!


----------



## aidekhia (17. November 2010)

Tazmal schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> 
> findet ihr es nicht auch seltsam das ein patch der nur "kleinere" bugfixes behebt fast 900 mb groß ist und eine wartungszeit von 8 stunden benötigt ?
> 
> ...




soviel ich gelesen hab soll auch noch daten für die weltveränderung dabei sein die aber immer noch nich vollständigsein sollen (laut einiger aussagen von leuten die cata schon pre runterladen von blizzard)


----------



## Cyringsoul (17. November 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> lol danke  ...
> 
> Manchmal bin ich Looteraner ... Das is eine Glaubensrichtung, die hat Martin Looter erfunden, als er die 95 Epics an die Tore der Kapelle des hoffnungsvollen Lichts geschlagen hat xD ...




*kreeeiisscchhh ... Martin Looter ... *umfall vor lachen


----------



## Tazmal (17. November 2010)

laerning schrieb:


> Und Tauren Pala erst am 7. 12 oder?



ja, der transfer wird auch schon am 7.12 gehen. du kannst also einen volkswechsel zum taurenpala machen oder goblin oder sonstwas


----------



## laerning (17. November 2010)

Tazmal schrieb:


> ja, der transfer wird auch schon am 7.12 gehen. du kannst also einen volkswechsel zum taurenpala machen oder goblin oder sonstwas



Nein Nein, hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich mein nen Tauren Pala von 1 anfangen und nich Volkswechsel.
Also Worg und Goblin kriegste ja nur wennde dir Cata kaufst.


----------



## Pectus (17. November 2010)

Meine einzige Sorge ist Gamon. Ich hab jetzt schon so eine versteckte Angst.
Jedesmal wenn mein Twink ihn killt, denn ich kann nicht anders, besessen, laeuft mir ein kalter Schauer ueber den ganzen Koerper.
Verdammt!


----------



## Sethclaw (17. November 2010)

verdammt freitag keen frei..grade jestrichn ...naja dafür aufm patch day wie immer frei


----------



## Lúmea (17. November 2010)

Guten morgen *kaffee schlürf* ich bin mal gespannt wann die server wieder on kommen.


----------



## Bjarni (17. November 2010)

Für Alle die sich langweilen und eigentlich auf den BuffedCast gehofft haben, kann ich nur www.Vanion.eu empfehlen dort einfach mal die PoDCast Folgen anhören.
Sind meiner ansicht besser und schöner als die von Buffed.....


----------



## Grushdak (17. November 2010)

Tazmal schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> 
> findet ihr es nicht auch seltsam das ein patch der nur "kleinere" bugfixes behebt fast 900 mb groß ist und eine wartungszeit von 8 stunden benötigt ?
> 
> ...


Moin

Ja da wäre schon seltsam (wobei es sogar 1,13 GB sind)
Doch schaut man mal in die Info beim Downloaden, sieht man, daß der Patch nur ein Teil des Ganzen ist (derzeit 14,8 G. 
Oder sind die knapp 15 GB die Summe aller Downloads, die bisher mit dem Tool gesaugt wurden?

greetz

*kaffeeschlürf*


----------



## Icelemon (17. November 2010)

Ich find das gar nich komisch! Ihr müsst bedenken, dass patch 4.0.3 alle daten für die Zersplitterung (änderung der alten welt, passiert wahrscheinlich nächste woche) mitgeladen werden. Also alles ganz normal

Weil hier jemand nach Tauren Pala fragte, nochmal: Die neuen Rassen/Klassen-Kombinationen sind erst mit Patch 4.0.3aaaaaa spielbar.

Ist doch gar nicht so schwer


----------



## laerning (17. November 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> Ich find das gar nich komisch! Ihr müsst bedenken, dass patch 4.0.3 alle daten für die Zersplitterung (änderung der alten welt, passiert wahrscheinlich nächste woche) mitgeladen werden. Also alles ganz normal
> 
> Weil hier jemand nach Tauren Pala fragte, nochmal: Die neuen Rassen/Klassen-Kombinationen sind erst mit Patch 4.0.3aaaaaa spielbar.
> 
> Ist doch gar nicht so schwer



Den Unterschied von 4.0.3 und 4.0.3a kenn ich, bloß hab ich das aus den Patchnotes nich wirklich rauslesen können.
Omg dann mach ich mir nen Tauren Pala


----------



## KING123KING123 (17. November 2010)

Das einzig gut an denn Patch heute ist das Deathy endlich richtig ist. 

Außerdem ist  4.0.3a - Build 13316 *(Release)* auch schon auf denn PTR also kann es sein das 4.0.3a schon nächste Woche kommen kann.


----------



## Grushdak (17. November 2010)

Ich bin jedenfalls positiv überrascht, mit welcher Geschwindigkeit der Patch gesaugt wurde (durchschnittlich 600KB/Sek.)
Da hätte ich am Patchtag doch wesentlich langsamere Downloadserver erwartet.


----------



## laerning (17. November 2010)

Betaserver ftw
Worgen Druid <3<3


----------



## aidekhia (17. November 2010)

KING123KING123 schrieb:


> Das einzig gut an denn Patch heute ist das Deathy endlich richtig ist.
> 
> Außerdem ist 4.0.3a - Build 13316 *(Release)* auch schon auf denn PTR also kann es sein das 4.0.3a schon nächste Woche kommen kann.




laut einiger aussagen in anderen foren ist Deathy immer noch nicht richtig =(


----------



## Darequi (17. November 2010)

Und heute und morgen wird es wohl zum letzten Mal nach ZG gehen und versuchen, doch noch den Tiger zu bekommen, oder beide für meine Hunterin ... 

We'll miss U


----------



## aidekhia (17. November 2010)

Darequi schrieb:


> Und heute und morgen wird es wohl zum letzten Mal nach ZG gehen und versuchen, doch noch den Tiger zu bekommen, oder beide für meine Hunterin ...
> 
> We'll miss U




hast ja noch 2 versuche mininum falls 4.0.3a nächste woche kommt(zg wird alle 3 tage resettet)


----------



## Darequi (17. November 2010)

aidekhia schrieb:


> hast ja noch 2 versuche mininum falls 4.0.3a nächste woche kommt(zg wird alle 3 tage resettet)



Ja, leider wohl nur noch 2, bzw. vllt. 3. 
Heute endet die ID, dann morgen nochmal, und wenn wir Glück haben dann spielen sie 4.0.3a nicht vor Montag auf, womit der Sonntag dann noch möglich wäre.


----------



## Darknoreia (17. November 2010)

so ein schei......., jetzt habe ich meinen neuen PC gerade fertig und nu kann ich ihn nicht ausprobieren, doof


----------



## sensêij1988 (17. November 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> lol danke  ...
> 
> Manchmal bin ich Looteraner ... Das is eine Glaubensrichtung, die hat Martin Looter erfunden, als er die 95 Epics an die Tore der Kapelle des hoffnungsvollen Lichts geschlagen hat xD ...



made my day


----------



## Alyshra (17. November 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich bin jedenfalls positiv überrascht, mit welcher Geschwindigkeit der Patch gesaugt wurde (durchschnittlich 600KB/Sek.)
> Da hätte ich am Patchtag doch wesentlich langsamere Downloadserver erwartet.



Ist immer Vormittags (Patchday) so


----------



## Desperad (17. November 2010)

Moin,

erstmal nen kaffee trinken und abwarten bis wieder los geht....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tekkm (17. November 2010)

Ich gehe schon mal davon aus, dass die Server nicht pünktlich on gehen, ansonsten wären warscheinlich scho paar Server up =)

Naja setze ich mir noch nen Kaffee auf .. xD


----------



## sensêij1988 (17. November 2010)

bis jetz schonmal keine meldung über verlängerung der wartungsarbeiten


----------



## Fearzone (17. November 2010)

sind ja nicht grade viele mitglieder on heute ^^ dafür um so mehr gäste die auf n post warten das die server wieder da sind


----------



## Morpheusus (17. November 2010)

Tststs... sagt blos ihr könnt euch alle nicht auf "Entwicklung" einloggen....

Wäre sowieso nur 1 Server..... und der würde wohl platzen


----------



## Cyringsoul (17. November 2010)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> bis jetz schonmal keine meldung über verlängerung der wartungsarbeiten




der Post kommt doch immer pünktlich um 11:15 Uhr .. also übt euch mal in Geduld *sfg


----------



## Demontra (17. November 2010)

ich warte noch auf den Download, 285mb hab ich nu, nach 2 stunden laden - herrlisch....


----------



## Chiquita2912 (17. November 2010)

das schlimmste ist wenn man wartet aber nichts passiert.. dann werd ich jetzt mal das verspätete frühstück machen =)

*kaffee hinstell und belegte Brötchen*


----------



## Sethclaw (17. November 2010)

Paar sind schon Online...


----------



## StarBlight (17. November 2010)

Ein paar Server sind schon online.


----------



## Cyringsoul (17. November 2010)

ui .. die Server kommen so langsam .. *recht erstaunt schaut*


----------



## tekkm (17. November 2010)

Ui.. doch scho paar on, aber es werden nicht alle pünktlich on sein, aber bin positiv überrascht =)


----------



## gekko_in_trouble (17. November 2010)

die ersten realms sind auch schon oben.....also noch viel spass beisammen


----------



## Darequi (17. November 2010)

Danke, hab schon bei McD gefrühstückt. 

Ist euch eigentlich schonmal aufgefallen, das die Russen total auf PvP stehen? 

5 zu 14 für PvP stehts da. 

Für Menschen mit schwarzem Humor : Die Fraktionen heissen dort sicher nicht Horde und Allianz sondern "Russland" , "Tschechenien" und "Kaukasus" ...


----------



## Manitu2007 (17. November 2010)

viel spaß noch beim warten auf den eigenen server


----------



## tekkm (17. November 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> viel spaß noch beim warten auf den eigenen server



Danke ^^

*Khaz'goroth ist eh immer einer der letzten xC*


----------



## Icelemon (17. November 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> viel spaß noch beim warten auf den eigenen server



danke

gief Malfurion plx


----------



## Immortahlia (17. November 2010)

*stampfanfallbekomm*
wahhh ich hätt eher aufstehen müssen.. über 1gb zuziehen 
das dauert bei meiner Leitung mehrere Stunden
ich hoffe das game lässt mich dennoch vorhher rein -.-
also euch schon mal fun und wie immer: zockt ein paar Runden für mich mit!


----------



## Darequi (17. November 2010)

Wir wollen Blutdurst sehn, wir wollen Blutdurst sehen ... *sing*

@Icelemon 
/sign


----------



## Icelemon (17. November 2010)

werden wir 

Was mir auffällt: Dun Morogh ist eigentlich immer sofort online :/

Darequi: genau!


----------



## Darequi (17. November 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> werden wir
> 
> Was mir auffällt: Dun Morogh ist eigentlich immer sofort online :/



Das liegt ebend daran, das die Zwerge ebend geschicktere Techniker haben xD



- Und der Nachtelf lässt sich mal wieder massig Zeit :-/


----------



## Icelemon (17. November 2010)

Darequi schrieb:


> Das liegt ebend daran, das die Zwerge ebend geschicktere Techniker haben xD
> 
> 
> 
> - Und der Nachtelf lässt sich mal wieder massig Zeit :-/



Das kann sein


----------



## tekkm (17. November 2010)

Hmmm.. ein Nickerchen unter der Erde machen.. xD


----------



## Fearzone (17. November 2010)

die horde bräuchte auf malfurion eher mal tw, mein mage kann sich da nie die schultern holen oder hast insignie xD, glaub muss den auch noch nach wrathbringer transen


----------



## Darequi (17. November 2010)

@Icelemon 

Eine Frage, Freund oder Feind ?




tekkm schrieb:


> Hmmm.. ein Nickerchen unter der Erde machen.. xD




Aber wie war das? Der Wecker ist schon gestellt für ihn?


----------



## *Ysabeau* (17. November 2010)

Darequi schrieb:


> Wir wollen Blutdurst sehn, wir wollen Blutdurst sehen ... *sing*
> 
> @Icelemon
> /sign



Jaa, den ganzen Pool!


----------



## tekkm (17. November 2010)

Darequi schrieb:


> @Icelemon
> 
> Eine Frage, Freund oder Feind ?
> 
> ...



ich kann dich nicht hören xD


----------



## Icelemon (17. November 2010)

Darequi schrieb:


> @Icelemon
> 
> Eine Frage, Freund oder Feind ?
> 
> ...



Wie darf ich das verstehn?


----------



## Icelemon (17. November 2010)

sorry für den Doppelpost...


----------



## Darequi (17. November 2010)

Also das waren eigentlich 2 verschiedene Dinge : 

1. Frage an Icelemon : Blau oder Rot | Freund oder Feind ?


2. an Tekkm : Antwort auf "ein Nickerchen in der Erde machen" - Wecker ist gestellt - das er ab 07.12. etwas aktiver sein wird, der Malfurion, der Sturmgrimm, der Realm, der Pool ...


----------



## tekkm (17. November 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> Wie darf ich das verstehn?



Mach ja nen Nickerchen unter der Erde.. =)

Naja viel Spaß noch beim warten, Server is wieder on 

Bis denne


PS. Axo bissl aneinander vorbei


----------



## Icelemon (17. November 2010)

Darequi schrieb:


> Also das waren eigentlich 2 verschiedene Dinge :
> 
> 1. Frage an Icelemon : Blau oder Rot | Freund oder Feind ?




Ich bin durch und durch blau (im wahrsten sinne des Wortes ^^)


----------



## Ryzè (17. November 2010)

Darequi schrieb:


> Wir wollen Blutdurst sehn, wir wollen Blutdurst sehen ... *sing*
> 
> @Icelemon
> /sign






Da stimm ich dir zu dauert aber irgendwie immer so lang ^^


----------



## Icelemon (17. November 2010)

Ist ja glaub ich der bevölkerteste Pool oder ?


----------



## Darequi (17. November 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> Ich bin durch und durch blau (im wahrsten sinne des Wortes ^^)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Darequi gefällt das - Kommentieren


----------



## Icelemon (17. November 2010)

Wartungsarbeiten auf Malfurion verlängert ^^ (und anderen)


----------



## Karadul (17. November 2010)

lol server gehen aber weder gildenchannel und handelschannel geht^^


----------



## *Ysabeau* (17. November 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> Ist ja glaub ich der bevölkerteste Pool oder ?



Zumindest ist unser Frostwolf der meißt bevölkerte Realm. Und der ist im Blutdurst.


----------



## waldiusa (17. November 2010)

Das der Handelschannel nicht geht kann auch seine Vorteile haben. In letzter Zeit haben eineige Spieler scheinbar geisitge langeweile.


----------



## Ryzè (17. November 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> Ist ja glaub ich der bevölkerteste Pool oder ?


Ich nehms mal an Ja


----------



## _DJMike_ (17. November 2010)

Weiß einer warum soviele server on sind wenn nicht sogar 90% berreits aber Baelgun zbsp. noch immer nicht =(


----------



## *Ysabeau* (17. November 2010)

_DJMike_ schrieb:


> Weiß einer warum soviele server on sind wenn nicht sogar 90% berreits aber Baelgun zbsp. noch immer nicht =(



Ja , Zufall würde ich sagen.


----------



## Darequi (17. November 2010)

Karadul schrieb:


> lol server gehen aber weder gildenchannel und handelschannel geht^^



Malfurion ist leider immer noch down

Auf Malle bin ich recht leicht zu finden, wenn man 2+2 zusammen rechnen kann ...



P.S: Ich hab gerade ebend 2 Karten für Harry Potter 7 - 1 gewonnen für morgen Abend ... *hust*


----------



## gekko_in_trouble (17. November 2010)

seufz.....der alte nozdormu lässt auch mal wieder auf sich warten^^


----------



## Grushdak (17. November 2010)

Ich könnt mich beeumeln, wie immer alle schreiben,
ihr Server wäre der Letzte, der on geht.

Demnach müssten ja fast alle Server die Letzten sein.


----------



## STAR1988 (17. November 2010)

gekko_in_trouble schrieb:


> seufz.....der alte nozdormu lässt auch mal wieder auf sich warten^^



Ja :/ .....


----------



## Ryzè (17. November 2010)

Mal so ne Frage in die Runde auf welchem Realm spielen den die Blutdurst leute


----------



## Darequi (17. November 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> Wartungsarbeiten auf Malfurion verlängert ^^ (und anderen)



Kann das sein, das Blizzard einige Probleme mit dem HTML hat ? ^^
Auch als GM sollte man nicht den Text der Webseite 1 zu 1 ins Programm kopieren


----------



## Xerodes (17. November 2010)

In loginscreen stehen Server für die die Wartungarbeiten verlängert wurden. Unter anderem der komplette Blutdurst-pool, wenn ich das richtig sehe.


----------



## StarBlight (17. November 2010)

Kil Jaeden oder Frostmourne mittlerweile on?

Edit
Grad den Post über mir gelesen :-S


----------



## Darequi (17. November 2010)

Ryzè schrieb:


> Mal so ne Frage in die Runde auf welchem Realm spielen den die Blutdurst leute



Da kommt nur einer in Frage : Malfurion 


mhh, vielleicht sollte ich doch lieber wieder meine Wohnung weiter aufräumen ?


----------



## Andurius (17. November 2010)

*seufz* wieso müssen die patches immer so groß sein wenn man ne kack leitung hat .... *seufz*


----------



## *Ysabeau* (17. November 2010)

Xerodes schrieb:


> In loginscreen stehen Server für die die Wartungarbeiten verlängert wurden. Unter anderem der komplette Blutdurst-pool, wenn ich das richtig sehe.



Och menno -.-


----------



## gekko_in_trouble (17. November 2010)

diesmal hat blizz immerhin vermieden eine zeitangabe für die verlängerung zu geben^^ also werd ich jetzt wohl für unbestimmte zeit kaffee kochen...nuja


----------



## Ryzè (17. November 2010)

Darequi schrieb:


> Da kommt nur einer in Frage : Malfurion
> 
> 
> mhh, vielleicht sollte ich doch lieber wieder meine Wohnung weiter aufräumen ?



Nathrezim is doch auch Toll 


Und ja Blutdurst bleibt ersma noch offline Fail Song sing x)


----------



## *Ysabeau* (17. November 2010)

Ryzè schrieb:


> Mal so ne Frage in die Runde auf welchem Realm spielen den die Blutdurst leute



Frostwolf & viele auch auf Madmortem


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (17. November 2010)

so wies aussieht läuft nh nix ^^ XD wie immer


----------



## Tøtem (17. November 2010)

die server die im mom schon gehen werden in 14 min runter gefahren


----------



## Lagumeras (17. November 2010)

Nur weil ich die Gamecards bei Amazon für viel weniger als gedacht kaufe, schikaniert mich Blizz, indem sie meinen Server (Proudmoore) erst um 11:46 online stellen.....denn um 11:45 muss ich los zur Arbeit......


----------



## BlazeNW (17. November 2010)

Weiter warten angesagt -.- .. Wohnung aufgeräumt.. Treppenhaus feddich ... .. 
schöner Urlaub ... ^^


----------



## Cyringsoul (17. November 2010)

genau .. wie lustig


----------



## schmetti (17. November 2010)

Hurra nur noch wenige Mittwochs und Cata ist da :-))
Ansonsten Wünsche ich euch wie immer einen schönen Mittwoch Vormittag


----------



## Darequi (17. November 2010)

Lagumeras schrieb:


> Nur weil ich die Gamecards bei Amazon für viel weniger als gedacht kaufe, schikaniert mich Blizz, indem sie meinen Server (Proudmoore) erst um 11:46 online stellen.....denn um 11:45 muss ich los zur Arbeit......




Ebay ftw!

Ich such mir schon mal nen Platz für den Weihnachtsbaum, mach den Tisch frei für den Adventskranz und schau schonmal, ob alle LK's funktionieren


----------



## Eddy241275 (17. November 2010)

malygos on, aber ned mehr lange 

[11:38:52] [SERVER] Herunterfahren in 11:00


----------



## *Ysabeau* (17. November 2010)

Ich guck jetzt Reich und Schön, das berieselt mich ungefähr genauso toll wie WoW.


----------



## Icelemon (17. November 2010)

Darequi schrieb:


> Da kommt nur einer in Frage : Malfurion
> 
> 
> mhh, vielleicht sollte ich doch lieber wieder meine Wohnung weiter aufräumen ?



Genau, Malfurion!


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (17. November 2010)

^^
oh mna ich ahu mich glei wieder hin un penn noch etwas xD
oder ich geb mir das hier noch etwas hmmmmm

*kaffeekoch*


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (17. November 2010)

woha was wird da alles runtergeladen o.O fast nen GB
alter falter


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2010)

So, Gilneas ist nun auch gleich wieder down -.-' ^^


----------



## _DJMike_ (17. November 2010)

Im Login Screen wurden gerade eben alle Server aufgelistet bei denen die Wartungsarbeiten verlängert worden sind ...
Zum Kotzen schon langsam ... warum klappt es bei den anderen servern und bei denen nicht ? 
sind doch genau die selben daten die sie einspielen usw.

Mittagspause lässt grüßen...


----------



## improwars (17. November 2010)

hmm Baelgun auch wieder mit von der Partie, hätte mich auch irgendwie gewundert wenns anders gewesen wäre 


btw. hatte den Patch heute Morgen um 7 Uhr über den Launcher gezogen und hat keine 10 Minuten gedauert


----------



## Manitu2007 (17. November 2010)

na toll nichtmal 15 min konnt ich meinen diplomaten erfolg angehen schon wird der abysische rat wieder herunter gefahren<div><br></div><div>buhhhhhhhhhh :-( schade naja ...will wer sourcen?</div>


----------



## Grushdak (17. November 2010)

Ach wie geil ...

Patch gesaugt, installiert, eingeloggt ... und dann das. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deathwing hat wohl gesagt, "Ich bin noch nicht soweit."
Also schwubs Reroll auf 4.0.1.


----------



## _DJMike_ (17. November 2010)

Zockst du Horde oder Alli auf Baelgun ? 
=)

jo baelgun zieht anscheinend immer die A*Karte...


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (17. November 2010)

lol Baelgun? frag ma Alleria!!!




sagt ma gibts net nen addon für FireFox was die siete alle paar sec automatisch refreschen lässt? weiß wer wie das heißt?


----------



## Fearzone (17. November 2010)

war zu erwarten das des mit den servern nicht direkt funzt,

dafür kann man wenn es wieder läuft so ausrasten wie der junge hier 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1UaJWzw79GI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Icelemon (17. November 2010)

Nun sind alle server heruntergefahren.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k-wFI9vTqto

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ein wenig morgendliche unterhaltung :>


----------



## sensêij1988 (17. November 2010)

Ryzè schrieb:


> Mal so ne Frage in die Runde auf welchem Realm spielen den die Blutdurst leute





ehemal Blutdurst (Arguswacht)





jetzt Wirbelsturm




toll alle aserver wieder down





beta server da aber Iniserver down




wasn kack tag


----------



## Gorobin (17. November 2010)

Darequi schrieb:


> [...] ob alle LK's funktionieren [...]



Es gibt nur einen LichKing ^^


----------



## Philine (17. November 2010)

Fearzone schrieb:


> war zu erwarten das des mit den servern nicht direkt funzt,
> 
> dafür kann man wenn es wieder läuft so ausrasten wie der junge hier
> 
> ...



    der ist genial


----------



## Manitu2007 (17. November 2010)

wasn dass? verlängerte wartungsarbeiten auf den unten aufgelisteten realms (siehe log in screen) und dann sind doch alle Europäischen off?

habs gerade nachgeschaut die britten und die Franzosen gucken auch doof aus der wäsche vorm rechner bestimmt


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (17. November 2010)

gemain das die uns net suchten lassen oder? XD


----------



## Moonscurse (17. November 2010)

@tigres 
das ligt auch warscheinlich daran, das vor allem alleria sehr alt ist und einer der ersten server war der on gegangen ist.
alleria schmiert immer als erstes ab wen was ist


----------



## Darequi (17. November 2010)

Gorobin schrieb:


> Es gibt nur einen LichKing ^^



Aber viele *L*-ich-ter-*K*-etten!


----------



## Gorobin (17. November 2010)

Darequi schrieb:


> Aber viele *L*-ich-ter-*K*-etten!



Stimmt ;-)

Aber bitte nicht vor Totensonntag. Das schickt sich nicht.


----------



## sensêij1988 (17. November 2010)

Fearzone schrieb:


> war zu erwarten das des mit den servern nicht direkt funzt,
> 
> dafür kann man wenn es wieder läuft so ausrasten wie der junge hier
> 
> ...





der rastet nicht garde aus weil was nicht funtz eher freut der sich über irgend eine seltene karte


----------



## c0mA (17. November 2010)

Da hat mein Gimp-server nochmal glück gehabt, nethersturm ist nicht auf der liste für die verlängerten wartungsarbeiten =)


----------



## Fearzone (17. November 2010)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> der rastet nicht garde aus weil was nicht funtz eher freut der sich über irgend eine seltene karte



deshalb habe ich geschrieben das wir wenn es WIEDER läuft bzw. halt die Server wieder oben sind wir genau so ausrasten können, weil freuen kann man ja hier auch nicht mehr sagen XD


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (17. November 2010)

Moonscurse schrieb:


> @tigres
> das ligt auch warscheinlich daran, das vor allem alleria sehr alt ist und einer der ersten server war der on gegangen ist.
> alleria schmiert immer als erstes ab wen was ist



ich weiß ^^

aber is ja net mein heimatserver bin nur hin gezogen XD
wieso auch immer ([sub]was man für die liebe net alles tut[/sub] [sup][real oder ingame][/sup])


----------



## Manitu2007 (17. November 2010)

ich gebs zu ich hab bei Blizzard angerufen und dem Pförtner gesagt er soll der Putzfrau sagen welche die Serverräume mit ihrem Vorwerk Staubsauger absaugt sie soll doch bitte die Steckleiste benutzen wo die Server angestöpselt sind und dabei ist sie über das LAN Kabel gestolpert wo der 100 Slot Swich dran ist welche nun kaputt ist weil er vom Regal gefallen ist.

*duck*


----------



## BurstDevil (17. November 2010)

c0mA schrieb:


> Da hat mein Gimp-server nochmal glück gehabt, nethersturm ist nicht auf der liste für die verlängerten wartungsarbeiten =)



Bringt viel wenn alle Server down sind


----------



## Darequi (17. November 2010)

Gorobin schrieb:


> Stimmt ;-)
> 
> Aber bitte nicht vor Totensonntag. Das schickt sich nicht.



Totensonntag ??? Heisst das nicht neuerdings : *"LichKing-Kill" Tag* ? [Erklärung Totensonntag : &#8222;allgemeines (...)Fest zur Erinnerung an die Verstorbenen - also die, die der LK getötet hat? - aber ich werd hier blasphemisch ..]


P.S: Mein Weihnachtsbaum steht ab nächste Woche bis in den Februar rein ^^


----------



## Tolan (17. November 2010)

Für den Pokemon Freak hilft wohl nur ne Rechte Gerade ^^


----------



## c0mA (17. November 2010)

BurstDevil schrieb:


> Bringt viel wenn alle Server down sind



wird aber vermutlich wieder on gehen, wenn die andern aber noch offline sind


----------



## Cyringsoul (17. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> So, Gilneas ist nun auch gleich wieder down -.-' ^^



Horde oder Ally? *neugierig schau 

von Gilneas findet man hier selten wen


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2010)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> Horde oder Ally? *neugierig schau
> 
> von Gilneas findet man hier selten wen


Beides *g*


----------



## Cyringsoul (17. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Beides *g*



Namääännnn *frech angrinst*


----------



## Gorobin (17. November 2010)

Darequi schrieb:


> Totensonntag ??? Heisst das nicht neuerdings : *"LichKing-Kill" Tag* ? [Erklärung Totensonntag : „allgemeines (...)Fest zur Erinnerung an die Verstorbenen - also die, die der LK getötet hat? - aber ich werd hier blasphemisch ..]
> 
> 
> P.S: Mein Weihnachtsbaum steht ab nächste Woche bis in den Februar rein ^^



Hmm. ich werd ne Kerze für die Verstrorbenen anzünden ;-)

Das mit dem Totensonntag kannt ich auch nicht. Gestern hat mich nur eine alte Nachbarin drauf angesprochen, weil ich schon so bissel die Fenster mit Lichterketten dekoriert hab. Hab frei und lange weile....


----------



## Benzka (17. November 2010)

Schade Nazjatar ist wie alle anderen auch off -.-
Naja wenigstens ist der immer bei den ersten dabei die on gehen


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (17. November 2010)

Gorobin schrieb:


> Hmm. ich werd ne Kerze für die Verstrorbenen anzünden ;-)
> 
> Das mit dem Totensonntag kannt ich auch nicht. Gestern hat mich nur eine alte Nachbarin drauf angesprochen, weil ich schon so bissel die Fenster mit Lichterketten dekoriert hab. Hab frei und lange weile....



ich würde sagen (als eingeschworener gruftie) ich gedenke immer den toten da brauch ich keinen beschissenen kirchlichen tag!


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2010)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> Namääännnn *frech angrinst*


*done*


----------



## Darequi (17. November 2010)

Gorobin schrieb:


> Hmm. ich werd ne Kerze für die Verstrorbenen anzünden ;-)
> 
> Das mit dem Totensonntag kannt ich auch nicht. Gestern hat mich nur eine alte Nachbarin drauf angesprochen, weil ich schon so bissel die Fenster mit Lichterketten dekoriert hab. Hab frei und lange weile....



@Offtopic
Totensonntag ist der letzte Sonntag im Kirchenjahreskreis, bevor mit dem 1. Advent das neue Kirchenjahr dann beginnt. 


Das ist ungefähr das gleiche wie "*The Day before Patch-Day*"


----------



## kræy (17. November 2010)

Weiß jemand bis wann die Server noch down/off sind?


----------



## Tøtem (17. November 2010)

kræy schrieb:


> Weiß jemand bis wann die Server noch down/off sind?


wir wissen da auch net mehr als du selbst


----------



## Hanon (17. November 2010)

kræy schrieb:


> Weiß jemand bis wann die Server noch down/off sind?




Nö das weiss nichtmal Blizzard


----------



## Darequi (17. November 2010)

kræy schrieb:


> Weiß jemand bis wann die Server noch down/off sind?



Erst wenn der Herr und Meister Blizzard selbst in seiner unendlichen Weissheit und nach seinem Gutdüngen 
Gefallen an seinen Taten gefunden hat wird er auch dir die Server wieder zur Verfügung stellen!


----------



## Manitu2007 (17. November 2010)

gute frage der typ der für die news im login fenster verantwortlich ist hängt ja bekanntlich immer etwas zeitlich hinterher würd mal sagen ne stunde...


----------



## tekkm (17. November 2010)

kræy schrieb:


> Weiß jemand bis wann die Server noch down/off sind?



Das weiss nicht mal Blizzard, ansonsten würden die sich bequemen was zu schreiben =)


----------



## Shabuki (17. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  <- Sagt alles was gesagt werden muss


----------



## Valiel (17. November 2010)

olololol

fröhliches trollen miteinander!^^


----------



## Gorobin (17. November 2010)

was soll man halt sonst machen. wow is schlimmer als alk und tabak zusammen ^^


----------



## Cyringsoul (17. November 2010)

Die Serverlein kommen doch so langsam wieder on ... 

ist ja auch klar.. ich muß ja gleich zur Arbeit *thumbs up*


----------



## Gromark (17. November 2010)

forscherliga on! buuutz


----------



## Dabow (17. November 2010)

kræy schrieb:


> Weiß jemand bis wann die Server noch down/off sind?



die sind noch down ?
Ach stimmt, Patchday


----------



## Nexus.X (17. November 2010)

Gorobin schrieb:


> was soll man halt sonst machen. wow is schlimmer als alk und tabak zusammen ^^


Kommt drauf an aus welchem Blickwinkel man es betrachtet.


----------



## Tøtem (17. November 2010)

und nicht mal ne Buffedshow oder nen Buffedcast gibts diese woche


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (17. November 2010)

Tøtem schrieb:


> und nicht mal ne Buffedshow oder nen Buffedcast gibts diese woche



*ganz dolle TRÖÖÖST


----------



## Philine (17. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hu60Xal2T_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mal etwas Gute Laune reinbringen


----------



## Tøtem (17. November 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> *ganz dolle TRÖÖÖST



danke schön


----------



## Icelemon (17. November 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



rofl 

danke schön :-)


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (17. November 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



SOOO muss nen DJ abgehn Xd dann macht die party erst richtig laune ^^


----------



## Darequi (17. November 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> *ganz dolle TRÖÖÖST



will auch, will auch ...
und geknuddelt und umarmt werden ..

und und und alles


----------



## Hortensie (17. November 2010)

Ich habe mal eine richtig blöde Frage: 

Auf welchem Realm ist eigentlich die Todeswache?

( schäm, dass ich es nicht weiß. )


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (17. November 2010)

Darequi schrieb:


> will auch, will auch ...
> und geknuddelt und umarmt werden ..



*taschentuch raushol* da bitte
*gute laune tee hinstell* trink was dann gehts dir besser


----------



## Darequi (17. November 2010)

Realmpool : Hinterhalt (ka. wie der in Englisch heisst) 

Quelle : http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/battlegroups.html


----------



## Icelemon (17. November 2010)

Malfurion  und etliche andere Realms sind nun online


----------



## Hortensie (17. November 2010)

Darequi schrieb:


> Realmpool : Hinterhalt (ka. wie der in Englisch heisst)
> 
> Quelle : http://www.wow-europ...ttlegroups.html




Cool, danke Dir.


----------



## Darequi (17. November 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> *taschentuch raushol* da bitte
> *gute laune tee hinstell* trink was dann gehts dir besser



ohh, das iss aber süüssss , danke dir ... 


----------

@offtopic 



> [#103128] Der Administrator hat die Anzahl der neuen Beiträge innerhalb einer gewissen Zeitspanne limitiert. Bitte warte 30 Sekunden bevor du einen neuen Beitrag schreibst.


----------



## *Ysabeau* (17. November 2010)

Madmortem ist online falls es jemanden interessiert.


----------



## Darequi (17. November 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> Malfurion  und etliche andere Realms sind nun online



Wie, was wo ? 

Ahh, Malfurion (10) welch vertrauter Anblick


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2010)

Darequi schrieb:


> [...]
> @offtopic


Was ist daran so schlecht? Dadurch+ dass man Links erst ab 10 Beiträgen posten kann soll halt ermittelt werden, inwieweit Phishingthreads damit erstmal ein Ende finden.


----------



## Icelemon (17. November 2010)

Darequi schrieb:


> Wie, was wo ?
> 
> Ahh, Malfurion (10) welch vertrauter Anblick



Das hab ich mir auch gedacht


----------



## Philine (17. November 2010)

so ein paar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in die runde und los gehts den Haushalt weiter schmeissen


----------



## phaatom (17. November 2010)

mhm jat noch iwer das problem das die meldung kommt: update timeout? 
is anscheinen ein in terner blizz fehler weil das stand auch noch dabei^^


----------



## Darequi (17. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Was ist daran so schlecht? Dadurch+ dass man Links erst ab 10 Beiträgen posten kann soll halt ermittelt werden, inwieweit Phishingthreads damit erstmal ein Ende finden.



Ja, das ist mir schon klar, aber ich als Multi Tab Nutzer in verschiedenen Buffed Beiträgen .. Ich brauch Vip Status ^^




Icelemon schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir auch gedacht



Gerade erstmal über die Twinks drüber gehen und dann auf Main loggen


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (17. November 2010)

man mein wow macht noch "nichtkritische updates" -__-


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2010)

Darequi schrieb:


> Ja, das ist mir schon klar, aber ich als Multi Tab Nutzer in verschiedenen Buffed Beiträgen .. Ich brauch Vip Status ^^
> [...]


Joa, Mod werden und danach direkt wieder aufhörn, dann haste VIP Status *g*


----------



## Darequi (17. November 2010)

Aargh .. entweder haben die was an der Skallierung meiner Fächer (Bank-Post) gemacht oder ich brauch ne Brille


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (17. November 2010)

MOHA ich will endlich ins spiel *nervgrummelzick*
will post schaun


----------



## Pitbull Master (17. November 2010)

Ich denk mal, bis ich von der Arbeit heim komme, laufen die wieder :-D


----------



## Magexe (17. November 2010)

Darequi schrieb:


> Aargh .. entweder haben die was an der Skallierung meiner Fächer (Bank-Post) gemacht oder ich brauch ne Brille



die ham nur was an der UI skalierung geändert...die skalliert nun generell auch mit der auflösung...oder du machst es per hand in den grafik optionen

edit: ich finds grad krasser das der chat immernochned geht ausser per /y und /s


----------



## Darequi (17. November 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> die ham nur was an der UI skalierung geändert...die skalliert nun generell auch mit der auflösung...oder du machst es per hand in den grafik optionen
> 
> edit: ich finds grad krasser das der chat immernochned geht ausser per /y und /s



Also auf Malle geht der /1 /2 usw


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (17. November 2010)

lol die hab die auflösung wirklich geändert ^^ aber ich finde es gut ^^


----------



## Skylo (17. November 2010)

hi mal ne frage warum zeigt mein lauchner an das ich 1,3 GB laden muss? dachte das macht wow sowieso immer automatisch vor den patches im hintergrund...


----------



## IkilledKenny (18. November 2010)

seltsam heute ist weder Mittwoch noch ist der Server down


----------



## Derulu (18. November 2010)

report..das geht doch nicht


----------



## merc91 (18. November 2010)

mysteriös... 

jaja ich weiß... galileo und so


----------



## Carcharoth (18. November 2010)

Donnerstag.


----------



## Lenatowenaar (24. November 2010)

so es ist mitwoch und patchday jippi die alte welt ist weck weck weck und alle machen meck meck meck lol


----------



## Damoriana (24. November 2010)

sitzen wohl alle noch ungläubig vorm bildschirm :-D ist so ruhig hier^^


----------



## Lenatowenaar (24. November 2010)

egal habe mir ebend den a ptch runtergeladne und mir da sneue intro video angeschuat bimstart von wow einfach hammer


----------



## Werhamster (24. November 2010)

Damoriana schrieb:


> sitzen wohl alle noch ungläubig vorm bildschirm :-D ist so ruhig hier^^


so ist es ^^ Trauerschock, schwerer Debuff ^^


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (24. November 2010)

bin mal gespannt was mit meinem krieger passiert der sich gestern abend noch in 1k needles auf die rennbahn gesetzt hat  da ist ja jetzt alles überschwemmt


----------



## sensêij1988 (24. November 2010)

D3rR0fl3r schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt was mit meinem krieger passiert der sich gestern abend noch in 1k needles auf die rennbahn gesetzt hat  da ist ja jetzt alles überschwemmt





Wirst am nächst liegenden Friedhof stehen mehr ne


----------



## SyyS (24. November 2010)

eben mal wow gestartet trailer angeschaut und den neuen login screen 
finde aber das deathwing irgendwie gar nicht böse ausschaut im login screen
vor allem der unterkiefer passt überhapt nicht


----------



## sensêij1988 (24. November 2010)

Vill sieht man ja DW anb Heute vor den Städten an den Tischen sitzten und wie er die Erfolge macht und dann dürfen wir "Todesschwinge Der Pilger" Umhauen


----------



## Eltoro73 (24. November 2010)

*Guten Morgen Community.

Ich stelle Euch mal Kaffee, belegte Brötchen, Muffins, Kekse und 3L Cola bereit.*


----------



## Eltoro73 (24. November 2010)

SyyS schrieb:


> eben mal wow gestartet trailer angeschaut und den neuen login screen
> finde aber das deathwing irgendwie gar nicht böse ausschaut im login screen
> vor allem der unterkiefer passt überhapt nicht




Das dachte ich mir auch gerade. Hat irgendetwas von Godzilla.


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (24. November 2010)

Morgäääähn...
Auch hier sind ja schon welche wach^^ Geh erstmal Kaffee machen (Bestellungen werden entgegen genommen) und den Patch(?) laden. Gibt doch sicher nen Patch oder?


----------



## salroe5Pan (24. November 2010)

*sich erstmal am Tisch bedient* - vielen Dank dafür, den Kaffee brauch ich dringend!
Sehe noch kaum zu den Augen raus, der Patch ist schon vollständig geladen.

Na dann werd ich mir mal das Intro angucken gehen, wusste nicht, dass das schon möglich ist.
Ist doch der richtige Start, bevor ich arbeiten gehen muss.


----------



## laerning (24. November 2010)

Und das Patchen geht los! Freu mich schon aufs Cinematics! 
Fraps ftw


----------



## Hortensie (24. November 2010)

Guten Morgen.

* Brötchen und Kaffee hinstell*

Ich bin schon gespannt wie eine Bogenshene......Freu


----------



## laerning (24. November 2010)

Das Cinematics is ja nichmal neu =(
Das is das was Blizz schon auffa Website hatte


----------



## salroe5Pan (24. November 2010)

hab mir den Trailer grad angesehen, gefällt mir gut!


----------



## Aeonflu-X (24. November 2010)

ICH WILL ZOCKEN! :OOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Eltoro73 (24. November 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Morgäääähn...
> Auch hier sind ja schon welche wach^^ Geh erstmal Kaffee machen (Bestellungen werden entgegen genommen) und den Patch(?) laden. Gibt doch sicher nen Patch oder?



Ja, ca. 110MB


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (24. November 2010)

So, wieder da. Kaffee in der linken, Maus in der rechten und der Patch is ja auch schon geladen ^^ So beginnt ein Tag nach meinem Geschmack^^ Dann auch noch Urlaub diese Woche :-) Juhuuu
Der Cinematic is halt der den sie schon in der Ankündigung hatten. Schau ihn aber immer wieder gern an. Recht geil gemacht. Der Loginscreen is... Naja wie sagt man das... HelloKitty Like^^ Sieht nicht ganz so Böse aus wie er es sollte der Kollege^^ Aber sonst schonmal ganz nett bisher. Nun müssen nur noch die Server pünktlich starten... :-/


----------



## Luminesce (24. November 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Der Loginscreen is... Naja wie sagt man das... HelloKitty Like^^ Sieht nicht ganz so Böse aus wie er es sollte der Kollege^^ Aber sonst schonmal ganz nett bisher. Nun müssen nur noch die Server pünktlich starten... :-/



Hehe ja es ist nicht wirklich sehr angsteinflössend...


----------



## laerning (24. November 2010)

Zum Glück hab ich heute nur bis um halb 12 Schule yay


----------



## Pulmi (24. November 2010)

na denn guten morgen. 

so kann der tag starten. kindchen schläft noch ne halbe stunde, kaffee steht auf dem tisch und der patch ist schon geladen. ging ja flotter als gedacht.


----------



## mobbel14 (24. November 2010)

Grippe zu haben ist schön. Nur noch 4 Stunden 

Cinematics gefällt mir. Doch der Loginscreen sieht en bischen nach Spielzeug aus, sowie Deathwing nur animationen macht wenn man bestimmte funktionen benutzt...


----------



## mobbel14 (24. November 2010)

Doppelpost inc -.-


----------



## Tøtem (24. November 2010)

moin moin zusammen


----------



## Doncalzone (24. November 2010)

laerning schrieb:


> Das Cinematics is ja nichmal neu =(
> Das is das was Blizz schon auffa Website hatte



Das ist der offizielle Trailer den du gesehen hast beim Einloggen. Das es keinen Extratrailer geben wird war eigentlich von vornherein klar da Blizzard ihn auch als den offiziellen Trailer angekündigt hat.


----------



## Flyme (24. November 2010)

ich freu mich jetzt schon wieder auf das gespame im handelschannel:
wo sind die portale hin.
wieso kann ich nicht fliegen in azeroth usw.....
herrlich.
es gibt wohl viele die lesen die patchnotes überhaupt nicht, und nerven die leute im handelschannel.
bei euch so auf den servern? ich bin auf gilneas und da ist es auf alli seite echt übel.


----------



## Cyringsoul (24. November 2010)

Guten Morggäähhnnnn

*kaffee such*

ich freu mich schon total auf das neue SW .. schaut so viel cooler aus 

Vor allem bin ich gespannt, wo ich stehe, wenn ich mich einlogge!

Auf was seid ihr so gespannt?


----------



## bruderelfe (24. November 2010)

Guten morgen zusammen,
Mal kaffe nehme und an den tisch setze
Bin dann mal gespannt ob es blizz schafft heute pünklich um 11uhr wieder on zu gehen!


----------



## Cyringsoul (24. November 2010)

Flyme schrieb:


> ich freu mich jetzt schon wieder auf das gespame im handelschannel:
> ich bin auf gilneas und da ist es auf alli seite echt übel.




/sign !!!

gestern Abend war es die Hölle


----------



## Flyme (24. November 2010)

ja ist echt übel geworden mit den sinnlosen gefrage. manchmal kommt es so rüber, als ob die leute einfach zu faul geworden sind, und sich schön an die hand nehmen lassen. freu ich mich auf cata, da werden einige echt probleme bekommen, wen sie sich nicht die quests durchlesen, und evtl. auch mal die notwendigen veränderungen.


----------



## Hortensie (24. November 2010)

Jau, das gibt Chaos....ich liebe es


----------



## RedDevil96 (24. November 2010)

Flyme schrieb:


> ich freu mich jetzt schon wieder auf das gespame im handelschannel:
> wo sind die portale hin.
> wieso kann ich nicht fliegen in azeroth usw.....
> herrlich.
> ...



Ich "freu" mich schon auf die Frage im /2 (auf Ally Seite)

_WTF , wo ist das AH in SW ... bähhh ... fuck Blizz !!1111_


----------



## Tøtem (24. November 2010)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> Vor allem bin ich gespannt, wo ich stehe, wenn ich mich einlogge!


an nem friedhof


----------



## pildaY (24. November 2010)

Naja mittlerweile hab ich es mir angewöhnt, dass ich jedes mal wenn neue Inhalte veröffentlicht werden, den Handelschat einfach verlasse und die Ruhe, sowie die Unterhaltung mit meiner Gilde geniese 
Auf Area52 ist das schon fast Pflicht behaupte ich


----------



## Damoria (24. November 2010)

solte das patch nich 800 mb groß sein und nicht nur 100?? Oo
glaub nich das blizz bis 11 fertig sein wird... realtistisch ist glaub 18 uhr


----------



## pildaY (24. November 2010)

Der 800mb Patch kam schon letzte Woche. Wenn du da nicht on warst darfst jetzt eben 900MB laden ^^


----------



## Chiquita2912 (24. November 2010)

guten morgen euch allen,

*Kaffee und belegt Brötchen hinstell*

ich bin auch mal gespannt wie es nachher aussehen wird...
ich find es nur übel das die jetzt wieder den gesamten schaden aller klassen reduzieren =(
ich werd jetzt mal wohnung aufräumen ...


----------



## Achilius (24. November 2010)

Moin  *Cappuccino in die Runde stell - Kaffeemaschine hat den Geist aufgegeben ^^*

Ich habe mir grad noch mal alle 4 Cinematics angeschaut - genial!
Es gibt zwar einiges zu meckern und nörgeln im Spiel, aber das sie schlechte Cinematics machen, kann nun echt niemand behaupten.
Geht es eigentlich nur mir so das ich bei jedem der Filme Gänsehaut bekomme? 
Hoffentlich gehts heut mal pünktlich los.^^
Also schönen Tag noch zusammen


----------



## LadyNessa (24. November 2010)

_*Guten Morgen zusammen 

Hab frische Brötchen mitgebracht und jetzt noch ne schöne Wartezeit allen *_


----------



## TheWarlord (24. November 2010)

Achilius schrieb:


> Moin  *Cappuccino in die Runde stell - Kaffeemaschine hat den Geist aufgegeben ^^*
> 
> Ich habe mir grad noch mal alle 4 Cinematics angeschaut - genial!
> Es gibt zwar einiges zu meckern und nörgeln im Spiel, aber das sie schlechte Cinematics machen, kann nun echt niemand behaupten.
> ...



Gänsehaut nicht gerade, aber die Vorfreude steigt und steigt, plane schon wie ich bis 11 Uhr am besten die Zeit vertreibe, schnapp mir am besten gleich mal die Hundis und jag die mal ordentlich durch den Wald damit ich bis heute Abend Ruhe hab^^ Rest der Woche Urlaub---Perfekt


----------



## Nuxxy (24. November 2010)

Wie gut das ich heute nich Arbeiten muss, btw, Morgen an alle * Kaffe hol*

Ich gucke mir grade alte Screens aus Classic zeiten meines Mages an, müssten so 6000 sein, am besten is immernoch der wo ich grade Hwl geworden bin und mir den Dagger + Offhand endlich holen durfte

Glaube auch nich, das die bis 11 Fertig sind, wann hat Blizzard jemals etwas gemacht, wenns sie es versprochen haben, zu machen? :O


----------



## pildaY (24. November 2010)

Naja wenn sie sagen, dass die Server bis "Voraussichtlich" xx Uhr down sind, ist das nicht gerade ein Versprechen


----------



## Nuxxy (24. November 2010)

Aber wenn sie vorraussichtlich sagen, heißt das Maximal 1 bis 2 Stunden später, haben sie das jemals geschafft bei großen Patches?


----------



## Frankfurt (24. November 2010)

Guten morgen, 
da hier jeder 3te Brötchen mitbringt hab ich beim Bäcker schnell Croissants geholt. Also büdde.

Noch ne frage, wo kann ich mir die Cinematics ansehen?


----------



## Torock2205 (24. November 2010)

Naja, da die US Wartung gestern auch bis 17 Uhr verlängert wurde, denk ich nicht das es bei uns früher losgeht. Aber wenigstens sieht beim Einloggen schon die Cinematic und den neuen Einlogg Screen ^^ Sehr n1


----------



## Nuxxy (24. November 2010)

Welchen Server spielt ihr den alle so?

Ich fange mal an: Stormscale auf Bg9 (Cyclone), ja ich spiele auf einem Englischen server


----------



## Tøtem (24. November 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Welchen Server spielt ihr den alle so?
> 
> Ich fange mal an: Stormscale auf Bg9 (Cyclone), ja ich spiele auf einem Englischen server


THRALL Allianz


----------



## Chiquita2912 (24. November 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Welchen Server spielt ihr den alle so?
> 
> Ich fange mal an: Stormscale auf Bg9 (Cyclone), ja ich spiele auf einem Englischen server



Ulduar Allianz


----------



## Damoria (24. November 2010)

der mithrilorden


----------



## Achilius (24. November 2010)

Frankfurt schrieb:


> Noch ne frage, wo kann ich mir die Cinematics ansehen?



WoW starten, und im Einlog-Bildschirm rechts auf der Seite "Videos"


----------



## Hortensie (24. November 2010)

Todeswache.
Alli und Horde


----------



## Voegelhorn (24. November 2010)

Grüße,
mithrilorden.....horde


----------



## Arkals (24. November 2010)

Ewige Wacht
Horde


----------



## Nuxxy (24. November 2010)

Ich spiele aber auch nur auf Stormscale, weil mir auf den Deutschen Server zuviel geraidet wird anstatt PVp gemacht


----------



## Schibbii (24. November 2010)

Zuluhed
Horde!


----------



## Dablo (24. November 2010)

Frostwolf Horde <3


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (24. November 2010)

Malorne
Allianz


----------



## Schibbii (24. November 2010)

ab heute kann man auch zB einen tauren pala basteln oder?


----------



## Cyringsoul (24. November 2010)

Gilneas ... Allianz <3


----------



## cHronX (24. November 2010)

Eigentlich Gul'dan Horde, aber ab heute Aegwynn Allianz 

@Schibbii
Jap


----------



## Chiquita2912 (24. November 2010)

Schibbii schrieb:


> ab heute kann man auch zB einen tauren pala basteln oder?




nein das geht es mit cata


----------



## cHronX (24. November 2010)

Falsch, geht schon ab heute


----------



## Schibbii (24. November 2010)

oh das ist ja mal nice =)

zusätzlich noch dm und bsf und das twinken kann jetzt schon beginnen! =D
ich hoffe nur um 17uhr geht wieder alles, wenn ich von der arbeit heim komme ^^


----------



## Dablo (24. November 2010)

Weiss jemand wann die Realmpools zusammen gelegt werden?
War doch mal die sprache davon...
Kommt das dann Heute,mit Cata oder einfach irgendwann?


----------



## Tøtem (24. November 2010)

nur worgen und goblins kannst heute nicht erstellen sonst klappen die neuen rassen-klassen combos


----------



## cHronX (24. November 2010)

Die wurden schon vor einer weile zusammengelegt, weiß jetzt aber nicht mehr wann genau das war.


----------



## Dablo (24. November 2010)

cHronX schrieb:


> Die wurden schon vor einer weile zusammengelegt, weiß jetzt aber nicht mehr wann genau das war.





Hmmmm...dann hab ich da was verpennt...thx für die info^^


----------



## noozi (24. November 2010)

und was meint ihr klappts um 11


----------



## Fearzone (24. November 2010)

Guten Morgen @ all  , freue mich die Wartezeit mit euch zu verbringen und wünsche einen guten Flug, richtung Lore's Death. Undead Hunter inc und so xD


----------



## Schibbii (24. November 2010)

noozi schrieb:


> und was meint ihr klappts um 11



ne bestimmt ned... sind wir doch eh von blizz gewohnt, dass die immer länger brauchen


----------



## Tøtem (24. November 2010)

noozi schrieb:


> und was meint ihr klappts um 11


bei den Amis waren die server erst ca 17 uhr on,denke das wir uns nicht vorher einloggen können (aber die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt)


----------



## Damoria (24. November 2010)

später als 17 sollte es nicht werden!


----------



## cHronX (24. November 2010)

Wir haben ja schon den Patch geladen, den die Amerikaner gestern Abend um 17 Uhr bekommen haben, denn der Patch war ursprünglich nur um die 10mb groß


----------



## Landray (24. November 2010)

noozi schrieb:


> und was meint ihr klappts um 11



Daraus könnte man glatt ne Umfrage machen 

Und nein, ich glaube das nicht. Aber ich lasse mich gerne positiv überraschen.


----------



## Shadowfax (24. November 2010)

guten morgen liebe buffedcom 

denk es wird nichts mit 11 uhr 

kann mir einer sagen obs denn patch schon gibt mein launcher läd denn noch net runter oô 

gruss


----------



## tekkm (24. November 2010)

Besonders schön ist es auch, dass ich meist Mittwoch meinen freien Tag hab =)


----------



## noozi (24. November 2010)

hm also ich hab so ca 160 mb runter geladen


----------



## tekkm (24. November 2010)

Shadowfax schrieb:


> guten morgen liebe buffedcom
> 
> denk es wird nichts mit 11 uhr
> 
> ...



hast du bestimmt scho im hintergrund geladen waren nur 100mb ca.. xD


----------



## Tazmal (24. November 2010)

wenn man bedenkt das der patch keine 200 mb groß war und das meiste eh schon im spiel war, kann 11 uhr realtiv real erscheinen.

Allerdings gibt es an solchen tagen immer fehler und bugs, ist ja nicht unbedingt so das sich nur kleinigkeiten ändern.

Da ich aber eh bis 19 uhr arbeiten muss, hoffe ich einfach mal das sie bis dahin alle neustarts und co durchhaben


----------



## Fearzone (24. November 2010)

lol ich habe immer noch 700mb die ich runterladen muss^^ irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich während dem Spiel nicht so wirklich Daten runterlade ...

Seit dem letzten Patch habe ich eben nie mehr über Launcher gestartet, oder weiss jemand ob der Patch aufgestockt wurde auf Heute ?


----------



## Hortensie (24. November 2010)

Ich musste sogar schon den Lizensbestimmungen zustimmen.

Also dürfte eigentlich alles runtergeladen sein.

Aber mit 11 uhr...ich glaube, das wird nix.

Abwarten und Tee trinken, oder Kaffee, oder Kakao, oder.....


----------



## Tazmal (24. November 2010)

Fearzone schrieb:


> lol ich habe immer noch 700mb die ich runterladen muss^^ irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich während dem Spiel nicht so wirklich Daten runterlade ...
> 
> Seit dem letzten Patch habe ich eben nie mehr über Launcher gestartet, oder weiss jemand ob der Patch aufgestockt wurde auf Heute ?



nein wurde er nicht


----------



## tekkm (24. November 2010)

Fearzone schrieb:


> lol ich habe immer noch 700mb die ich runterladen muss^^ irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich während dem Spiel nicht so wirklich Daten runterlade ...
> 
> Seit dem letzten Patch habe ich eben nie mehr über Launcher gestartet, oder weiss jemand ob der Patch aufgestockt wurde auf Heute ?



Dann musst du zu letzten Mittwoch auch nur die relevanten Dateien geladen haben, der Patch heut ist nicht groß xD


----------



## Shadowfax (24. November 2010)

ah oki mein aktueller patchstand ist 4.0.3.13329

wird wohl aktuell sein ^^


----------



## moehrewinger (24. November 2010)

Guten Morgen. Einmal Kaffee schwarz büdde


----------



## Tøtem (24. November 2010)

Shadowfax schrieb:


> ah oki mein aktueller patchstand ist 4.0.3.13329
> 
> wird wohl aktuell sein ^^



jo das isser


----------



## Tazmal (24. November 2010)

ich bin mir auch nicht so sicher ob das spiel in hintergrund daten lädt wenn man keinen launcher benutzt


----------



## cHronX (24. November 2010)

Der Patch beinhaltet ja schon diverse Bugfixes, deshalb ist er an die 200 mb groß. 
Der wurde gestern Abend auf den Amerikanischen Servern aufgespielt, darum hat es bei denen so lange gedauert


----------



## Nuxxy (24. November 2010)

Wie gut das ich ja nich arbeiten muss, ich werde jetzt erstmal duschen gehen


----------



## Shadowfax (24. November 2010)

Tøtem schrieb:


> jo das isser



wunderbar danke


----------



## moehrewinger (24. November 2010)

Sollte Todesschwinge nicht auch mal brüllen? Bei mir hockt er bloß da und schaut doof aus der Wäsche. Aber die neue Musik ist nice.


----------



## noozi (24. November 2010)

stimmt bei mir sitzt er auch recht apathisch rum und schaut doof ^^ 
wobei ich find das video ist gut geworden


----------



## Tazmal (24. November 2010)

Hoffentlich geht der volkswechsel heute abend


----------



## Tøtem (24. November 2010)

moehrewinger schrieb:


> Sollte Todesschwinge nicht auch mal brüllen? Bei mir hockt er bloß da und schaut doof aus der Wäsche. Aber die neue Musik ist nice.



naja ich denke brüllen hatten wir jetzt lange genug


----------



## Fearzone (24. November 2010)

naja halb so wild habe gute Leitung, dachte halt nur die Daten werden auch geladen ohne Boot über Launcher


----------



## moehrewinger (24. November 2010)

Tazmal schrieb:


> Hoffentlich geht der volkswechsel heute abend




Na, ich fang bei null an. Menschenjäger muß sein. Oder Trolldruide, oder Heilige Kuh, oder ..... WAAAAHHH


----------



## Tazmal (24. November 2010)

moehrewinger schrieb:


> Na, ich fang bei null an. Menschenjäger muß sein. Oder Trolldruide, oder Heilige Kuh, oder ..... WAAAAHHH



schön für dich, das interssiert mich aber nicht. Wenn ich ein Brot kaufe will ich auch nichts von Brötchen wissen ....

ja ich bin ego und denke nur an mich, ich weis


----------



## Ademos14 (24. November 2010)

Tøtem schrieb:


> naja ich denke brüllen hatten wir jetzt lange genug



Iwie schaut der Login-Bildschirm nicht soo spektakulär aus.

Hatte mehr erwartet, zumal wir ihn jetzt viele Monate sehen werden. =(


----------



## moehrewinger (24. November 2010)

pff Brötchen. Das heißt Semmeln einseinself


----------



## Tazmal (24. November 2010)

Ademos14 schrieb:


> Iwie schaut der Login-Bildschirm nicht soo spektakulär aus.
> 
> Hatte mehr erwartet, zumal wir ihn jetzt viele Monate sehen werden. =(



was du doch für ein heuler bist. wieviel zeit verbringste mit loginbildschirm anschauen? keine 2 minuten am tag, normal biste schneller bei der charauswahl als der login screen lädt .....

ihr seid echt mit garnix zufrieden


----------



## Tøtem (24. November 2010)

Ademos14 schrieb:


> Iwie schaut der Login-Bildschirm nicht soo spektakulär aus.
> 
> Hatte mehr erwartet, zumal wir ihn jetzt viele Monate sehen werden. =(



für wie lange siehst du ihn 10-15 sec?Denke das lässt sich verschmerzen


----------



## tekkm (24. November 2010)

moehrewinger schrieb:


> pff Brötchen. Das heißt Semmeln einseinself



wir sind nicht in dunkeldeutschland


----------



## Fearzone (24. November 2010)

Tazmal schrieb:


> schön für dich, das interssiert mich aber nicht. Wenn ich ein Brot kaufe will ich auch nichts von Brötchen wissen ....
> 
> ja ich bin ego und denke nur an mich, ich weis




Passt jedenfalls gut zum Profilbild 


Naja aber bist trozdem fies er freut sich doch nur 

*Kek's rüberschmeiss*


----------



## moehrewinger (24. November 2010)

Obwohl es schon wieder bei mir so ne Art Wettbewerb war. Schaffe ich es mein Passwort einzugeben bevor der blöde Drache ankommt und losheult


----------



## Tøtem (24. November 2010)

tekkm schrieb:


> wir sind nicht in dunkeldeutschland



trotzdem sind es SEMMELN    Franken rulez


----------



## Tazmal (24. November 2010)

Fearzone schrieb:


> Passt jedenfalls gut zum Profilbild



ach weist du, nach 5 jahren wow ist man vieles gewohnt, da wird einem alles egal und außer heute schreibe ich hier im forum fast nie, war hier damals aktiv aber die buffed com wird immer gleicher der wow com.

Ich freue mich schon auf die ganzen doofen fragen im handelschat wo jetzt npc x oder y ist weil keiner mehr mit hirn rangeht sondern sich alles erfrägt....


----------



## Ademos14 (24. November 2010)

Tazmal schrieb:


> was du doch für ein heuler bist. wieviel zeit verbringste mit loginbildschirm anschauen? keine 2 minuten am tag, normal biste schneller bei der charauswahl als der login screen lädt .....
> 
> ihr seid echt mit garnix zufrieden



Muss ich zu allem ja und Amen sagen?!

Das Problem ist dabei, dass ich ihn fast JEDEN tag sehen werde, und da erwarte ich einen vernünftigen Loginbildschirm...

Nur weil du keine Ansprüche hast, können andere sehr wohl welche haben.


----------



## noozi (24. November 2010)

meine rede semmeln und nix anderes naja oder doch weckler


----------



## Damoria (24. November 2010)

ich will nich mehr warten -.-


----------



## Dablo (24. November 2010)

moehrewinger schrieb:


> Obwohl es schon wieder bei mir so ne Art Wettbewerb war. Schaffe ich es mein Passwort einzugeben bevor der blöde Drache ankommt und losheult




Jap!Kenn ich


----------



## Tazmal (24. November 2010)

Ademos14 schrieb:


> Muss ich zu allem ja und Amen sagen?!
> 
> Das Problem ist dabei, dass ich ihn fast JEDEN tag sehen werde, und da erwarte ich einen vernünftigen Loginbildschirm...
> 
> Nur weil du keine Ansprüche hast, können andere sehr wohl welche haben.



du bist ja sooo ein heuler, hör auf mit wow wenn es dir net passt, du bist nicht der mittelpunkt der welt, also leb mit dem oder lass es, sind deine 2 möglichkeiten ! was du erwartest interessiert keine sau und blizzard schon garnicht, die merken nichtmal wenn du weg bist und aufm server sicher auch keiner :-)


----------



## Tøtem (24. November 2010)

noozi schrieb:


> meine rede semmeln und nix anderes naja oder doch weckler



richtig aber ich würde sagen "weckla"


----------



## Fearzone (24. November 2010)

moehrewinger schrieb:


> Obwohl es schon wieder bei mir so ne Art Wettbewerb war. Schaffe ich es mein Passwort einzugeben bevor der blöde Drache ankommt und losheult



Echt mal wie oft ich dem Sch... Frostwyrm die Flügel brechen wollte^^

Biste voll am chillen denkst nichts böses und dann brüllt der Affe dir über Headset mal richtig schön gediegen ins Ohr 

Naja war auch einfach oft zu blöd Lautstärke vorher zu kontrollieren.


----------



## Shadowfax (24. November 2010)

soweit ich mitbekomm hab soll die rassen-klassen-kombi heut schon funktionieren genau wie das gebiet von 1-60 schon neu ist heisst twinken wird nicht mehr so langweilig ^^


----------



## tekkm (24. November 2010)

Shadowfax schrieb:


> soweit ich mitbekomm hab soll die rassen-klassen-kombi heut schon funktionieren genau wie das gebiet von 1-60 schon neu ist heisst twinken wird nicht mehr so langweilig ^^



Twinken war mir nie langweilig, jede Rasse macht auf ein neues Spaß mit Story, Startgebiet etc.


----------



## Ademos14 (24. November 2010)

Tazmal schrieb:


> du bist ja sooo ein heuler, hör auf mit wow wenn es dir net passt, du bist nicht der mittelpunkt der welt, also leb mit dem oder lass es, sind deine 2 möglichkeiten ! was du erwartest interessiert keine sau und blizzard schon garnicht, die merken nichtmal wenn du weg bist und aufm server sicher auch keiner :-)



Schlechten Stuhlgang gehabt?^^

Du machst mich so an, nur weil ich gesagt habe, dass der Loginbildschirm nicht soo spektakulär sei...

Vllt solltest du mal ne kleine Pause machen, echt.


----------



## Dablo (24. November 2010)

Fearzone schrieb:


> Echt mal wie oft ich dem Sch... Frostwyrm die Flügel brechen wollte^^
> 
> Biste voll am chillen denkst nichts böses und dann brüllt der Affe dir über Headset mal richtig schön gediegen ins Ohr
> 
> Naja war auch einfach oft zu blöd Lautstärke vorher zu kontrollieren.






Da find ich aber diesen lauten GONG!!einself viel Nerviger...bei mir schepperts immer durch die ganze wohnung wenn die Anlage noch zu laut war -.-


----------



## Röhrrich (24. November 2010)

es gibt halt immernoch leute die installieren neue patches u wissen garnicht was dieser eigentlich macht obwohl es nur ein klick is im neuen launcher wo während des patchvorgangs die dazugehörigen patchnotes zufinden sind

auf der Todeswache is das gefrage auch überirdisch geworden. Ich lass mich überraschen hihi


----------



## Tøtem (24. November 2010)

Röhrrich schrieb:


> es gibt halt immernoch leute die installieren neue patches u wissen garnicht was dieser eigentlich macht obwohl es nur ein klick is im neuen launcher wo während des patchvorgangs die dazugehörigen patchnotes zufinden sind
> 
> auf der Todeswache is das gefrage auch überirdisch geworden. Ich lass mich überraschen hihi



nach dem Motto die anderen machen das ja für einen


----------



## Nuxxy (24. November 2010)

Tazmal schrieb:


> was du doch für ein heuler bist. wieviel zeit verbringste mit loginbildschirm anschauen? keine 2 minuten am tag, normal biste schneller bei der charauswahl als der login screen lädt .....
> 
> ihr seid echt mit garnix zufrieden



Wenn es dir nicht passt, das leute hier ihre meinung sagen, dann such dir bitte ein Forum in dem es nur Egoisten gibt


----------



## Shadowfax (24. November 2010)

mehr kannste eh nich machen ^^ 

naja zum twinken noch mal wenn das startgebiet der elfen schon 3 mal durchhast machts irgendwann kein fun mehr da leierste die quests runter und fertig ^^ sehs an meiner priesterin ^^


----------



## moehrewinger (24. November 2010)

Dablo schrieb:


> Da find ich aber diesen lauten GONG!!einself viel Nerviger...bei mir schepperts immer durch die ganze wohnung wenn die Anlage noch zu laut war -.-







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dablo (24. November 2010)

Ich seh es jetzt schon im /2:"LOOOL BUG!Wo sind die portale in dala hin??????ßßß"


/facepalm


----------



## Sir Wagi (24. November 2010)

LOL ja, der Gong nervt tierisch ^^ ... Wenn meine Perle vorher am Rechner Musik gehört hat und ich dann abends von der Arbeit komme, platzen mir fast die Ohren xD ...

Und zum Thema Patchnotes und im /2 fragen:
Ja, es is nervig, anstatt an einem Patchday während des Downloads mal ´nen Blick reinzuwerfen lieber im /2 blöde Fragen stellen ... Das sind aber wahrscheinlich auch genau die Leute, die, wenn bis 11:00 angesetzt is, schon ab 07:00 versuchen, sich ständig einzuloggen ... Naja, Lesen hat noch keinem geschadet, aber wer´s nich kann, kann´s halt nich xD ...

Einen auf den hier xD ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sharas1 (24. November 2010)

MOOOOORGÄÄÄÄN!!!!

Schon alles wach hier?

*käffchen schlürf*


----------



## Dablo (24. November 2010)

moehrewinger schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.








So ungefähr


----------



## Seryma (24. November 2010)

Hat jemand die offiziellen *DEUTSCHEN* (die englischen stehen ja auf der Startseite..) Patchnotes zu Patch 4.0.3a?!


----------



## MasterCrain (24. November 2010)

Na ja da stehen jetzt Klassenlehrer das sollte ja ein anzeichen sein das es schon so gewollt ist^^


----------



## Dablo (24. November 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> LOL ja, der Gong nervt tierisch ^^ ... Wenn meine Perle vorher am Rechner Musik gehört hat und ich dann abends von der Arbeit komme, platzen mir fast die Ohren xD ...
> 
> Und zum Thema Patchnotes und im /2 fragen:
> Ja, es is nervig, anstatt an einem Patchday während des Downloads mal ´nen Blick reinzuwerfen lieber im /2 blöde Fragen stellen ... Das sind aber wahrscheinlich auch genau die Leute, die, wenn bis 11:00 angesetzt is, schon ab 07:00 versuchen, sich ständig einzuloggen ... Naja, Lesen hat noch keinem geschadet, aber wer´s nich kann, kann´s halt nich xD ...
> ...






Jo und das sind dann auch genau die Leute die im /2 Fragen:"Wo bekomme ich Löschstaub her?"...."ich antworte jedes mal:"Aus dem AH"
Hab da nämlich immer welche drinne


----------



## tekkm (24. November 2010)

Shadowfax schrieb:


> mehr kannste eh nich machen ^^
> 
> naja zum twinken noch mal wenn das startgebiet der elfen schon 3 mal durchhast machts irgendwann kein fun mehr da leierste die quests runter und fertig ^^ sehs an meiner priesterin ^^



Gibt ja mehr Rassen xD


----------



## Landray (24. November 2010)

sharas1 schrieb:


> MOOOOORGÄÄÄÄN!!!!
> 
> Schon alles wach hier?
> 
> *käffchen schlürf*


*erschreckt zusammenzuck* jetzt ja!


----------



## RedDevil96 (24. November 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Na ja da stehen jetzt Klassenlehrer *das sollte ja ein anzeichen sein das es schon so gewollt ist*^^



Glaubst ja wohl nicht im ernst das DAS einige raffen ....


----------



## RedDevil96 (24. November 2010)

Seryma schrieb:


> Hat jemand die offiziellen *DEUTSCHEN* (die englischen stehen ja auf der Startseite..) Patchnotes zu Patch 4.0.3a?!



---> Deutsche Patchnotes


----------



## sharas1 (24. November 2010)

RedDevil96 schrieb:


> Glaubst ja wohl nicht im ernst das DAS einige raffen ....



Ich hab meine Chars erstmal in SW geparkt, nicht das die in Dala festhängen oder der Stein vom Himmel fällt....^^


----------



## Nuxxy (24. November 2010)

Back from the shower, is ja erst neun nicht?


----------



## Sir Wagi (24. November 2010)

Dablo schrieb:


> Jo und das sind dann auch genau die Leute die im /2 Fragen:"Wo bekomme ich Löschstaub her?"...."ich antworte jedes mal:"Aus dem AH"
> Hab da nämlich immer welche drinne


Ja, und diese Leute gibts immernoch ^^
Danke für den Tip, werde auch mal das AH vollballern xD ...


----------



## McSepp (24. November 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Na ja da stehen jetzt Klassenlehrer das sollte ja ein anzeichen sein das es schon so gewollt ist^^



Achja.. "Omg, die Portale zwischen den Lehrern sind weg!!!" (natürlich nicht so mühevoll schön hingeschrieben)
ich glaube, _die_ werden nur sehen: 
Lehrer = neu mit patch! 
Portal weg = bug


----------



## Tøtem (24. November 2010)

McSepp schrieb:


> Achja.. "Omg, die Portale zwischen den Lehrern sind weg!!!" (natürlich nicht so mühevoll schön hingeschrieben)
> ich glaube, _die_ werden nur sehen:
> Lehrer = neu mit patch!
> Portal weg = bug



ich werde mich köstlich amüsieren und mit dem Magier ne menge kohle bei bestimmten leuten machen


----------



## sharas1 (24. November 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> Ja, und diese Leute gibts immernoch ^^
> Danke für den Tip, werde auch mal das AH vollballern xD ...



Klar gibts die noch ...wenn ich auf neuen Servern anfange hau ich immer massig Eterniumfaden ins ah...
Das geht weg wie warme Semmeln.....^^


----------



## Shadowfax (24. November 2010)

alter wasn da los oô wie die denn hexer reduziert haben oô 

[font=Arial, Helvetica]_*Hexenmeister*_
Der Schaden von 'Omen der Pein' wurde um ungefähr 12% reduziert.
Der Schaden von 'Omen der Verdammnis' wurde um ungefähr 12% reduziert.
Der Schaden von 'Verderbnis' wurde um ungefähr 12% reduziert.
Der Schaden von 'Todesmantel' wurde um ungefähr 12% reduziert.
Der Schaden von 'Blutsauger' wurde um ungefähr 12% reduziert.
Der Schaden von 'Seelendieb' wurde um ungefähr 12% reduziert.
Der Schaden von 'Feuerbrand' wurde um ungefähr 12% reduziert.
Der Schaden von 'Verbrennen' wurde um ungefähr 12% reduziert.
Der Schaden von 'Feuerregen' wurde erhöht, damit er mit anderen Flächeneffektfähigkeiten vergleichbarer ist.
Der Schaden von 'Sengender Schmerz' wurde um ungefähr 12% reduziert.
Der Schaden von 'Saat der Verderbnis' wurde erhöht, damit er mit anderen Flächeneffektfähigkeiten vergleichbarer ist.
Der Schaden von 'Schattenblitz' wurde um ungefähr 12% reduziert.
Der Schaden von 'Seelenfeuer' wurde um ungefähr 12% reduziert.
 *Dämonologie*


Der Schaden von 'Hand von Gul'dan' wurde um ungefähr 12% reduziert.
 *Zerstörung*


Der Schaden von 'Chaosblitz' wurde um ungefähr 12% reduziert.
Der Schaden von 'Feuersbrunst' wurde um ungefähr 12% reduziert.
Der Schaden von 'Schattenbrand' wurde um ungefähr 12% reduziert.
[/font]


----------



## <<NôGô>> (24. November 2010)

Gudn Morgen ertsmal. Hat jemand n kaffee für mich?


----------



## Nuxxy (24. November 2010)

Ach, ich bekomme sowieso mit Portalen schon genug Geld, dazu Bergbau und Enchanter, als Bergbau machst du mit 3 Stunden farmen am tag fast so 600-1k Gold, kommt ganz auf den server an

*NoGo kaffe geben*


----------



## RedDevil96 (24. November 2010)

Tøtem schrieb:


> ich werde mich köstlich amüsieren und mit dem Magier ne menge kohle bei bestimmten leuten machen



Jaaaa :-)

Hab ich in der Beta auch gemacht , kaum war der neue Patch auf den Beta Servern wo die Portale verschwunden sind bin ich mit n Mage ab nach Dala ... meine güte , hat keine Minute gedauert

_ " lf Mage 4 Port from Dala to SW"_

Mein Beta Char hat sich über einige Goldmünzen gefreut


----------



## Tøtem (24. November 2010)

Shadowfax schrieb:


> alter wasn da los oô wie die denn hexer reduziert haben oô
> 
> [font="Arial, Helvetica"]_*Hexenmeister*_
> Der Schaden von 'Omen der Pein' wurde um ungefähr 12% reduziert.
> ...



ist das nicht nur ne Temporäre sache bis cata?


----------



## Assistent (24. November 2010)

Weiß zufällig jmd, wie lange die Downtime bei den US Servern war? Die sind ja bestimmt nicht planmäßig wieder live gegangen...


----------



## Seryma (24. November 2010)

Server gehen um 11 on... na ratet mal, wann ich anfangen darf zu arbeiten?! Boah, kotzig ey x_X


----------



## Lenatowenaar (24. November 2010)

Tøtem schrieb:


> ist das nicht nur ne Temporäre sache bis cata?



das hoffts du viel spass euch noch bin jetzt schon 15 min zu spät arg


----------



## sympathisant (24. November 2010)

ich werd aus nordend wieder das schiff nehmen. so wie ich damals den kontinent erkundet habe, verlasse ich ihn auch wieder und schau neugierig wie die zerstörte alte welt am horizont auftaucht. sollen die mages sich doch alle gegenseitig porten .. ^^


----------



## Tøtem (24. November 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ich werd aus nordend wieder das schiff nehmen. so wie ich damals den kontinent erkundet habe, verlasse ich ihn auch wieder und schau neugierig wie die zerstörte alte welt am horizont auftaucht. sollen die mages sich doch alle gegenseitig porten .. ^^



viele wissen das gar nicht oder nicht mehr das man das Schiff nehmen kann(erfahrung aus der Beta)


----------



## Fearzone (24. November 2010)

Gold machen war schon immer lächerlich einfach. In WotLK habe ich laut Statistik mit dem Priester 120'000 Gold mit Auktionen gemacht. Nur mit Einkauf/Herstellen/Verkauf, ich habe darauf geachtet die Ware ca. zum doppelten Preis verkaufen zu können. Sprich ich gehe davon aus mind. 40'000 - 60'000 Gold Netto Gewinn erbeutet zu haben mit erstellen von Flask


----------



## <<NôGô>> (24. November 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> *NoGo kaffe geben*




Thanks 

Bin auf der arbeit und komm noch nimma zum kaffee machen 

Für buffed muss aber immer Zeit sein.


----------



## Dablo (24. November 2010)

Shadowfax schrieb:


> alter wasn da los oô wie die denn hexer reduziert haben oô
> 
> [font="Arial, Helvetica"]_*Hexenmeister*_
> Der Schaden von 'Omen der Pein' wurde um ungefähr 12% reduziert.
> ...







Jo dank den ganzen whinern in den Foren schwächen sie ihn jetzt einfach komplett ab -.-
Aber mal das Resilence problem der Pets zu fixen bekommen sie nicht hin....


----------



## Zoraxa (24. November 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ich werd aus nordend wieder das schiff nehmen. so wie ich damals den kontinent erkundet habe, verlasse ich ihn auch wieder und schau neugierig wie die zerstörte alte welt am horizont auftaucht. sollen die mages sich doch alle gegenseitig porten .. ^^



Genau die richtige Einstellung, so mach ich es auch. 
Hehe, als ich das erste Mal nach Beutebucht musste mit nem Level 10 char -> von meinen Kindern genötigt worden das zu tun) bin ich von westfall aus geschwommen ^^


----------



## Nimbe (24. November 2010)

Juhu sie haben uns Bären genervt! 11elf!!!

Naja so krass wie wir in letzter Zeit drauf waren eh net soo schlimm 

JA HEXER NERF NIIICE


btt: server down mimimi 11elf 

guten morgen buffies!


@buffed: mit welcher Firma habt ihr unsere Accounts verknüpft? tststs


----------



## Nuxxy (24. November 2010)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Thanks
> 
> Bin auf der arbeit und komm noch nimma zum kaffee machen
> 
> Für buffed muss aber immer Zeit sein.



Np, du auf der Arbeit schaff ichs meistens auch nie, mirn Kaffe zu machen, wiegut das ich ja nicht arbeiten muss


----------



## Dablo (24. November 2010)

Nimbe schrieb:


> JA HEXER NERF NIIICE




Ich hasse dich


----------



## Sarjin (24. November 2010)

Heute ist wohl die wichtigste Freischaltung dieses Threads in der Geschichte von WoW! ^^

Btw alle klassen wurden generft.

"Ghostcrawler looks around the audience, puts his mighty weapon away and smiles. Ups i did it again..."


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. November 2010)

thx für krieger nerf danke blizz hast uns nen gefallen getan 
hat endlich spaß gemacht einen zu zocken und dan das 
und für hexer würde ich blizz nen extra arschtritt verpassen


----------



## Dablo (24. November 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> thx für krieger nerf danke blizz hast uns nen gefallen getan
> hat endlich spaß gemacht einen zu zocken und dan das
> und für hexer würde ich blizz nen extra arschtritt verpassen






Dich liebe ich


----------



## <<NôGô>> (24. November 2010)

Jetzt mal ehrlich. Es wurde jede Klasse generft. Der DK verliert als Tank absorb bei seinem wichtigsten CD und alle Tallente wurden vom Dmg generft. Jede Klasse ist der Nerfkeule aufgrund des balancing zum Opfer gefallen.
Jetzt beschwert euch mal nicht alle ihr macht noch genug schaden...


----------



## Bananahurz (24. November 2010)

Heute sollte es sinngemäß Lauten:

Ist heute Mittwoch und deine Welt (der Kriegskunst) geht Down?


----------



## Dablo (24. November 2010)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich. Es wurde jede Klasse generft. Der DK verliert als Tank absorb bei seinem wichtigsten CD und alle Tallente wurden vom Dmg generft. Jede Klasse ist der Nerfkeule aufgrund des balancing zum Opfer gefallen.
> Jetzt beschwert euch mal nicht alle ihr macht noch genug schaden...





Dann zeig mir mal ne klasse bei der alle zauber um 12% generft wurden....


----------



## Fearzone (24. November 2010)

Nicht ganz  Hunter wurden gebufft weil sie so Skilllastig sind !....


----------



## Nuxxy (24. November 2010)

Also Arcan wurde ja Teilweise gebuffed, zum glück spiel ich da ja eh nicht

Ich hab das gefühl, Warriors und Locks sind nur am QQ'en das ihr Dmg zu low ist, deswegen hat Blizzard ihn mit der Nerfkeule eins übergehauen


HRHRHRHRHRHRHR, ich bin ja so böse


----------



## romeodrag (24. November 2010)

und mir brült alle par sec todesschwinge ins ohr und der scheint asma zu haben der ahtmet schwer xD


----------



## Shadowfax (24. November 2010)

beim hexer wurd ja alles um 12% reduziert -.- das zum kotzen um mal ehrlich zu sein... und nix mimimi


----------



## Benzka (24. November 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Also Arcan wurde ja Teilweise gebuffed, zum glück spiel ich da ja eh nicht



Naja ich find irgendwie Nerf und push zu gleich ...
Aber ich werde Arcane jetzt erstmal verlernen, weil es wirklich sau langweilig zu spielen ist.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (24. November 2010)

Dablo schrieb:


> Dann zeig mir mal ne klasse bei der alle zauber um 12% generft wurden....




Zeig du mir leiber mal ne Klasse die Pre-Nerf so stark wie 2 Chars der gleichen Klasse Pre-Patch waren ?!

Und steig erstmal durch die Frage...

Ich verlier teilweise 20% meines Selfheals den ich durch diverse Attacken bekomme und MIMIMI hier auch nicht rum...

Shami, Hexer und Mage sind im aktuellen Build total OP und wenn sie angepasst werden wird geheult...


----------



## Chiquita2912 (24. November 2010)

Shadowfax schrieb:


> beim hexer wurd ja alles um 12% reduziert -.- das zum kotzen um mal ehrlich zu sein... und nix mimimi



aber das war ja nur ne frage der zeit ... ich habe da nur drauf gewartet das das alles reduziert wird =( aber das das so schnell kommt hab ich nicht mit gerechnet...


----------



## Vossy1980 (24. November 2010)

Und ich hatte mich schon gefreut des der Hexer jetzt die Neue Heldenklasse wird :-D

Naja , gottseidank hab ich ein Paar schöne Screenshots die ich mir ansehen kann und m ich an die Zeiten erinnern kann wo der Hexer endlich seiner klasee würdigen schaden gemacht hat ;-)


----------



## Tøtem (24. November 2010)

Benzka schrieb:


> Naja ich find irgendwie Nerf und push zu gleich ...
> Aber ich werde Arcane jetzt erstmal verlernen, weil es wirklich sau langweilig zu spielen ist.





hab Arkan auch sehr gerne gespielt,aber du hast recht is langweilig.Mir macht im moment Frost sehr viel spaß


----------



## Chiquita2912 (24. November 2010)

aber eigentlich ist es auch sinnlos sich dadrüber aufzuregen.. weil wird ne klasse gebuffed wird gemeckert das sie zuviel schaden macht und anders rum ist es nicht anders..aber das bei den hexern alles 12% weniger schaden macht ist schon übel.


----------



## Benzka (24. November 2010)

Zur beruhigung stell ich mal ne Kanne Tee und Semmel in die mitte


----------



## Landray (24. November 2010)

*grabsch nach den Brötchen*
Hatte ich erwähnt, dass ich seit Tagen auf mein Gehalt warte und keine Playtime mehr habe? Also nur warten bis der Patch drauf ist.... pff, wenigstens könnt ihr heute noch zocken..


----------



## Shadowfax (24. November 2010)

zum glück hab ich noch screens wo meine hexer im schaden ganz oben steht ^^ das wird wohl in zukunft nicht mehr der fall sein alter ich brech ab und mein dudu muss schon wieder talente verteilen ;D das hät ich mal wissen sollen dan hät ich mir das gold fürs verlernen sparen könn


----------



## Shadowfax (24. November 2010)

sorry doppelpost


----------



## Chiquita2912 (24. November 2010)

es ist nun kurz vor 10 mal sehen ob die server in 1 stunde langsam hochgefahren werden solangsam wird es mir langweilig..


----------



## Bumblebee1893 (24. November 2010)

Guten Morgen 
Gestern hab ich was erlebt wir wollten zum letzten mal den Titel machen in Naxx der unsterbliche im 25er waren richtig gut unterwegs bis so ein vollpfosten Flickwerk pullt obwohl nicht mal alle da waren zack wipe erfolg am arsch.


----------



## teichtaucher (24. November 2010)

mal eine ganz blöde frage =/ wo steht was bei welcher klasse geändert wird /wurde


----------



## icepeach (24. November 2010)

Die Manakosten von 'Verjüngen' wurden um 30% erhöht.

Aua  das heißt nicht mehr Brainafk alles zuhotten^^


----------



## Dropz (24. November 2010)

noch ca 1 Stunden :>


----------



## Kotnik (24. November 2010)

Ich bin mir sicher, am schaden der klassen wird wieder geschraubt, so oft, bis einem schwindelig wird. Daher ignorier ich das, ärger mich teilweise und mach einfach weiter, der nächste "Bäumchen wechsel dich"_Nerf kommt bestimmt...


----------



## sharas1 (24. November 2010)

Benzka schrieb:


> Zur beruhigung stell ich mal ne Kanne Tee und Semmel in die mitte



Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie es jetzt im low-lvl pvp ausieht...zuletzt, als ich mit meinem maga da war, wurde ich mit voller hp (2,5k etwa) von
Schurken im gleichem Lvl-Bereich geonehitted....das ging ja mal gar net...


----------



## Kotnik (24. November 2010)

icepeach schrieb:


> Die Manakosten von 'Verjüngen' wurden um 30% erhöht.
> 
> Aua  das heißt nicht mehr Brainafk alles zuhotten^^



Sach ma....Wollen die dem Druiden das Hotten völlig vermiesen? SOll er jetzt zum quasi-Schamadinenpriester verkommen? Ich mag ja alle anderen Heil-Klassen, aber ich mag vor allem die UNterschiede und so langsam erkenn ichkeine mehr....


----------



## sharas1 (24. November 2010)

teichtaucher schrieb:


> mal eine ganz blöde frage =/ wo steht was bei welcher klasse geändert wird /wurde



Dort ------> hier


----------



## cHronX (24. November 2010)

Die ersten Server sind schon online


----------



## Gliothiel (24. November 2010)

Na wenn sie es denn auch bleiben.

Ich trau keinem Patch-Day mehr


----------



## improwars (24. November 2010)

ajo Hexer nerf trifft auch mich sehr! Aber wenn man mal die die letzten icc runs sieht war wir ja schon unschlagbar im Dmg.... genau wie die Krieger. Nach dem Patch habe ich weit aus mehr dmg gefahren wie vorher, obs 12% sind keine Ahnung aber denke das ist ok so.

Ich freue mich jedenfalls wenn die Server wieder on gehen und hoffe ned das es bis 17:00 dauert wie in den USA.


----------



## sharas1 (24. November 2010)

cHronX schrieb:


> Die ersten Server sind schon online



Joa...geich mal TIrisfal anschauen

Edit: sieht geil aus ))


----------



## teichtaucher (24. November 2010)

sharas1 schrieb:


> Dort ------> hier



oO danke in den patch note des luncher stand es net ..


----------



## Vossy1980 (24. November 2010)

Ich werd gleich als erstes auf meinen Inschriftler loggen und schauen wo ich die Glyphe für den "dauer" Baum herbekomm. 
Der anblick eines sich kratzenden Tauren wärend das Bossfight verwirrt mich zusehr ^^


----------



## Kotnik (24. November 2010)

teichtaucher schrieb:


> oO danke in den patch note des luncher stand es net ..



wo? oO


----------



## RedDevil96 (24. November 2010)

cHronX schrieb:


> Die ersten Server sind schon online



Tatsache


----------



## Fearzone (24. November 2010)

WTF : "[font=Arial, Helvetica]Alchemierezepte benötigen nun Kristallphiolen. Todesschwinge hat alle anderen zerbrochen - einfach, weil er so gemein ist (oder weil er nicht wollte, dass Alchemisten 5 verschiedene Arten von Phiolen mit sich herumschleppen)."[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica]
[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica]
[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica]
[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica]OHNOEZ [/font]


----------



## Assistent (24. November 2010)

Gliothiel schrieb:


> Na wenn sie es denn auch bleiben.
> 
> Ich trau keinem Patch-Day mehr



Diese Skepsis teile ich.  Weiß jmd., wie lange in den USA die angekündigte Serverdowntime überzogen wurde?


----------



## Vossy1980 (24. November 2010)

Nozdormu online, ich geh dann mal Glyphe suchen ^^


----------



## cHronX (24. November 2010)

ca. 6 stunden wegen mehreren Bugs etc. die bei uns eigentlich schon behoben sein müssten, da wir auch sofort die aktuellen Bugfixes bekommen haben.


----------



## tekkm (24. November 2010)

Status .. und *Khaz'goroth gehört bestimmt wieder zu den letzten xD*


----------



## Dexis (24. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Sach ma....Wollen die dem Druiden das Hotten völlig vermiesen? SOll er jetzt zum quasi-Schamadinenpriester verkommen? Ich mag ja alle anderen Heil-Klassen, aber ich mag vor allem die UNterschiede und so langsam erkenn ichkeine mehr....


Das ist doch genau das Rezept von Blizzard, man siehts doch schon allein an den neuen Rassen-/Klassen-Kombinationen: man kann jetzt beinahe jede Rasse mit jeder Klasse mischen. Es ist für die breite Masse gedacht. Dabei wurden die Rassefähigkeiten minimiert, dass sie fast nichts mehr wert sind. Und so gehts auch bei den klasseninternen Fähigkeiten: jede Person - ob geeignet oder nicht - soll jede Klasse spielen können. Also unterscheiden sich die Klassen nicht mehr, sondern werden immer mehr zusammen gerückt.
Eine traurige Entwicklung wenn man bedenkt, dass der eigentliche Grund letztendlich (über mehrere Ecken) nur im Umsatz für Blizzard steckt und somit das Gameplay vor die Hunde geht....


----------



## <<NôGô>> (24. November 2010)

Dann wünsch ich euch schonmal viel Spaß beim erkunden der Welt. Ich kann erst ab 17:30 ;-(


----------



## ofnadown (24. November 2010)

jetzt geht das geflenne los, wo sind die portal, wo das ah, wo die bank. freu mich schon auf den handelschat


----------



## Bumblebee1893 (24. November 2010)

Wie Blizz is mal über pünktlich gibts den sowas auch ?


----------



## s4nct0 (24. November 2010)

Moin Mädels, 

*Kaffeindiemittestell*


sagt mal wisst ihr ob die neuen Quest Erfolge dann heute auch Online gehen? Also wie es in der Beta ist das man auch einen Erfolg dafür bekommt bspw alle Quests in der Dunkelküste abgeschloßen zu haben??


----------



## cHronX (24. November 2010)

Ja, die sind schon mit dabei


----------



## serius1607 (24. November 2010)

ey leute geht durotan bitte ja?


----------



## s4nct0 (24. November 2010)

hach danke *freu* dann endet wohl heute meine WoW Pause und mein Gnom Priester kann an den Start gehen


----------



## cHronX (24. November 2010)

Ja, Durotan ist online


----------



## RedDevil96 (24. November 2010)

so , bin raus ... Arygos ist auch online ... *bye*


----------



## serius1607 (24. November 2010)

cHronX schrieb:


> Ja, Durotan ist online



JAAAAA


----------



## Gliothiel (24. November 2010)

Na ich werd ja sehen was mich heut abends erwartet 

Derzeit bin ich arbeiten und werde erst so gegen 18:30 on kommen - da werd ich mich dann in die Stadt stellen und mich über den /2 amüsieren


----------



## StarBlight (24. November 2010)

Hmm... Kil´Jaeden und Frostmourne sind mal wieder die letzten ^^


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (24. November 2010)

Auszug aus den Patchnotes:

Glyphe 'Treant' (neu) ermöglicht es Druiden, das Originalaussehen vom 'Baum des Lebens' zu behalten, wenn sie denn unbedingt wollen.

JAJAJAJA das is die erste Glyphe die ich nach Login setze! Da kann mir das neue SW und die neue Welt sonstwo vorbei gehen!^^ Endlich wieder BAUM!
Allein dafür liebe ich Blizzard^^ Als Baum die neue welt erkunden. Yeehaaaa... Freu mir grad nen keks sry^^


----------



## Dexis (24. November 2010)

StarBlight schrieb:


> Hmm... Kil´Jaeden und Frostmourne sind mal wieder die letzten ^^



Nee nee, da gehören Blackhand und Blackrock ebenfalls dazu


----------



## Assistent (24. November 2010)

Dexis schrieb:


> Das ist doch genau das Rezept von Blizzard, man siehts doch schon allein an den neuen Rassen-/Klassen-Kombinationen: man kann jetzt beinahe jede Rasse mit jeder Klasse mischen. Es ist für die breite Masse gedacht. Dabei wurden die Rassefähigkeiten minimiert, dass sie fast nichts mehr wert sind. Und so gehts auch bei den klasseninternen Fähigkeiten: jede Person - ob geeignet oder nicht - soll jede Klasse spielen können. Also unterscheiden sich die Klassen nicht mehr, sondern werden immer mehr zusammen gerückt.
> Eine traurige Entwicklung wenn man bedenkt, dass der eigentliche Grund letztendlich (über mehrere Ecken) nur im Umsatz für Blizzard steckt und somit das Gameplay vor die Hunde geht....




Blödsinn. Zeig mir mal jmd, der seine Klasse nicht spielen kann und der bei dem Heilernerf noch in der Lage sein wird, im EndGame mitzumischen.
Und was den Einheitsbrei angeht, kann ich nur aus meiner eingeschränkten Perspektive als Priester sagen, dass ich das ebenfalls für Blödsinn halte. Der Diszi z.b. unterscheidet sich massiv durch den Erzengel von anderen Heilern (und durch die Schilde, die bei ausreichend Meisterschaft immer noch brauchbar sind). Und Holy spielt sich dank Chakra ebenfalls sehr einzigartig. 

Dass der Dauerhot des Dudus generft wurde hat wenig mit Gleichmacherei zu tun, sondern heißt einfach nur, dass Blizzard jetzt auch von den Druiden fordert, vor dem zaubern einer Heilung nachzudenken.


----------



## sharas1 (24. November 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Auszug aus den Patchnotes:
> 
> Glyphe 'Treant' (neu) ermöglicht es Druiden, das Originalaussehen vom 'Baum des Lebens' zu behalten, wenn sie denn unbedingt wollen.



Gibts die beim Lehrer?


----------



## Topperharly (24. November 2010)

*gähn* morgen (kaffee einschenk und rumreich)


----------



## Gliothiel (24. November 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Auszug aus den Patchnotes:
> 
> Glyphe 'Treant' (neu) ermöglicht es Druiden, das Originalaussehen vom 'Baum des Lebens' zu behalten, wenn sie denn unbedingt wollen.
> 
> ...



JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU 

Und das mit den Heiler-Nerfs schau ich mir erst mal in Ruhe an, immerhin hab ich alles was heilen kann auf Tasche. Aber dadurch, dass ich mein Bäumchen wieder habe ist alles andere halb so schlimm.


----------



## Sir Wagi (24. November 2010)

Naja, musste aber beim Anschauen oft Pause machen, wenn du das nur als Baum machen willst xD ...


----------



## Kotnik (24. November 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Auszug aus den Patchnotes:
> 
> Glyphe 'Treant' (neu) ermöglicht es Druiden, das Originalaussehen vom 'Baum des Lebens' zu behalten, wenn sie denn unbedingt wollen.
> 
> ...



Ehhh, sicher, dass du die perma-Form wieder bekommst? oO
Ich denk eher, dass du statt der neuen die alte form bekommst, aber eben NUR während des CDs oder?


----------



## <<NôGô>> (24. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Ehhh, sicher, dass du die perma-Form wieder bekommst? oO
> Ich denk eher, dass du statt der neuen die alte form bekommst, aber eben NUR während des CDs oder?




So ist es gedacht. Eine Permaglyphe wurde von keinem Blue bestätigt...


----------



## Gliothiel (24. November 2010)

Wer spricht von Perma? Geht doch nur darum wie ein Baum auszusehen und nicht wie ein Unfall  Auch wenn es nur für kurze Zeit ist und dann CD hat.


----------



## Norica (24. November 2010)

ahhh ich freu mich so auf einen Nachtelf Magier *jiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*

so das wollte ich mal gesagt haben


----------



## Kotnik (24. November 2010)

Naja, seit der Baum als permaform weg ist, find ich den "Baum" eh broken und für mich is der Dudu-Heal Geschichte. *kopf schüttel*
ABer das is wieder ein anderes Thema. Blizzard-Design etc...


----------



## Topperharly (24. November 2010)

650 mb patch zumindest bei mir^^


----------



## Cyringsoul (24. November 2010)

noch eine Stunde arbeiten .. dann freu ich mich auf die neuen Sachen... *jubel*


----------



## Hosenschisser (24. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Naja, seit der Baum als permaform weg ist, find ich den "Baum" eh broken und für mich is der Dudu-Heal Geschichte. *kopf schüttel*
> ABer das is wieder ein anderes Thema. Blizzard-Design etc...




Hmm, bedeutet "broken" im WoW-Jargon nicht, daß eine Klasse durch balancing unspielbar wurde?

Wenn ja, frag ich mich was die Optik damit zu tun haben soll?


----------



## Kotnik (24. November 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Hmm, bedeutet "broken" im WoW-Jargon nicht, daß eine Klasse durch balancing unspilbar wurde?
> 
> Wenn ja, frag ich mich was die optik damit zu tun haben aoll?



Aaaaalso...Broken im Sinne von "Das ultimate kannste dir hinten reinschieben bis es oben wieder rausschaut"
Unbalanced im Sinn von unnötiger CD.

Denn...
Entweder eine Situation ist NUR mit diesem CD zu heilen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sie häufiger auftritt als der CD, ist groß und wenn sie wieder auftritt, man aber ohne Baum dasteht, kann mans nciht heilen -->Dudu zu schwach
Braucht man den CD nicht, um eine Situation abzufangen, dann ist der CD überflüssig und man wird ihn nur aus purer Eitelkeit und aus Spaß benutzen.

Also entweder ist man ohne zu schwach oder der CD ist überflüssig. Meiner Meinung nach ist das ein Indiz für verfehltes Blaancing bzw Design.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (24. November 2010)

ICC10 HM Sindra ist für unsren Dudu kein Thema zu heilen. Denke das das auch auf den Lk zutrifft im HM. Verstehe nicht wieso man sich wegen ner Form so einscheißt...


----------



## Hosenschisser (24. November 2010)

Ahh, so meintest du das. Da geb ich dir recht.

Dein Post hatte sich so gelesen, daß du nur weil der Druide nicht mehr permanent als Baum rumläuft, ihn broken findest.


----------



## Hosenschisser (24. November 2010)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> ICC10 HM Sindra ist für unsren Dudu kein Thema zu heilen. Denke das das auch auf den Lk zutrifft im HM. Verstehe nicht wieso man sich wegen ner Form so einscheißt...




...dann lies dir Kotniks letzten Post nochmal genau durch. Die Logik dahinter ist sehr nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Nuxxy (24. November 2010)

Oh man, wie lange war ich den jetzt wieder beim Fitness, naja egal, sind die server schon wieder da?


----------



## Hosenschisser (24. November 2010)

Ja, aber ka ob alle wieder laufen.


----------



## Runescapeman (30. November 2010)

heut ist mittwoch?


----------



## <<NôGô>> (30. November 2010)

Ich habs auch total vercheckt.

Um nochmal auf das Druiden-Thema von letzter Woche zurück zu kommen:

Das was Kotnik sagt hat schon Hand und Fuß, aber ich finde er bedenkt nicht das das Ulti der Resto-Droods das heilen in Raids allgemein vereinfachern kann.

Wenn man das aus Kotniks sicht sieht ist das Ulti natürlich überflüssig, aber es ist sehr hilfreich plötzlichen Gruppenschaden (wie in Cata beim blinden Drachen der mit dem Schwanz auf den Boden haut und je nach dem Debuff der Spieler unterschiedlichen Schaden verteilt) sehr gut abzufangen und wegzuheilen kann. In so einer Situation ist so ein CD Gold wert um die andren heiler zu entlasten.

Du sollst Content-Raids ja auch nicht alleine heilen, und um den MT-Heal zu entlasten ist so ein CD nützlich.

Just my 2 cent... 


Tante Edith hat mir grad was gesagt: 

OMG mir fällt gerade auf das Dienstag ist xD

Vlt. sollte ich mehr schlafen...


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (15. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen zusammen. Erstmal Kaffe kochen gehen...


----------



## Giggelidu (15. Dezember 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen. Erstmal Kaffe kochen gehen...



*hat schon 3 Pötte intus*

Boah, mein Kreislauf schon wieder. Nur nicht zu schnell aufstehen.


----------



## Cyringsoul (15. Dezember 2010)

na endlich .. 


guten Morgen zusammen 

*Kaffee reinstell*


----------



## Kerbe (15. Dezember 2010)

Server sind on.-))


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (15. Dezember 2010)

Giggelidu schrieb:


> *hat schon 3 Pötte intus*
> 
> Boah, mein Kreislauf schon wieder. Nur nicht zu schnell aufstehen.



Schonmal intravenös versucht? Ist weniger arbeit und man kann beim Trinken liegen bleiben^^


----------



## Sir Wagi (15. Dezember 2010)

Kerbe schrieb:


> Server sind on.-))



Hahah ^^ ...


----------



## Giggelidu (15. Dezember 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Schonmal intravenös versucht? Ist weniger arbeit und man kann beim Trinken liegen bleiben^^



Da kommt mir der Genuß zu kurz. Allerdings oral und intravenös gleichzeitig wäre eine Überlegung wert. Dann muss ich mir nichtmal Mühe machen mit dem schnellen Aufstehen, sondern kann gleich die Beine hochlegen.


----------



## Chiquita2912 (15. Dezember 2010)

Guten morgen,

*kaffee und Frische Brötchen in die Runde stell*

jetzt erstmal richtig wach werden...


----------



## Galadith (15. Dezember 2010)

Chiquita2912 schrieb:


> Guten morgen,
> 
> *kaffee und Frische Brötchen in die Runde stell*
> 
> jetzt erstmal richtig wach werden...



Son leckeres Backfischbaguette von Nordsee... *dahinschmelz*


----------



## Sir Wagi (15. Dezember 2010)

Ja, Fischbrötchen am Morgen vertreiben Kummer und Sorgen xD ...


----------



## Brainschen (15. Dezember 2010)

Erstmal duschen und dann eben fix in die Stadt, jetzt wo die Server down sind und man Urlaub hat kann mans ja machen


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (15. Dezember 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> Ja, Fischbrötchen am Morgen vertreiben Kummer und Sorgen xD ...


 
Ein Fischbrötchen um diese Uhrzeit vertreibt meinen Mageninhalt...  ^^


----------



## Giggelidu (15. Dezember 2010)

Brainschen schrieb:


> *Erstmal duschen* und dann eben fix in die Stadt, jetzt wo die Server down sind und man Urlaub hat kann mans ja machen



Sehr nett von dir, dass du auf deine Umwelt Rücksicht nimmst! ^^


----------



## Chiquita2912 (15. Dezember 2010)

heute morgen ist aber verdammt wenig hier los... 

müssen scheinbar alle den schlaf der letzten Woche nachholen


----------



## Galadith (15. Dezember 2010)

Giggelidu schrieb:


> Sehr nett von dir, dass du auf deine Umwelt Rücksicht nimmst! ^^



Lol ^^. Hat schon wer bemerkt wie schnell das leveln ab Cata geht? Ich hab gestern nen Zwerg Pala von 10-32 gespielt... Und das OHNE jegliche level-Items.


----------



## yutaka_von_orgrimmar (15. Dezember 2010)

Galadith schrieb:


> Lol ^^. Hat schon wer bemerkt wie schnell das leveln ab Cata geht? Ich hab gestern nen Zwerg Pala von 10-32 gespielt... Und das OHNE jegliche level-Items.



jop die haben die gesammte ep von lvl 1-70 um 25 prozent gekürzt^^

sry für die rechtschreibung is noch früh und WoW entzug^^

*guten morgen*


----------



## Galadith (15. Dezember 2010)

yutaka_von_orgrimmar schrieb:


> jop die haben die gesammte ep von lvl 1-70 um 25 prozent gekürzt^^
> 
> sry für die rechtschreibung is noch früh und WoW entzug^^
> 
> *guten morgen*



Juhu .


----------



## Giggelidu (15. Dezember 2010)

yutaka_von_orgrimmar schrieb:


> jop die haben die gesammte ep von lvl 1-70 um 25 prozent gekürzt^^



Moment mal! Die haben die Erfahrungspunkte um 25 Prozent gekürzt und deswegen geht es schneller!? Meine Logik springt gerade in der Zwangsjacke quadrat!


----------



## Galadith (15. Dezember 2010)

Giggelidu schrieb:


> Moment mal! Die haben die Erfahrungspunkte um 25 Prozent gekürzt und deswegen geht es schneller!? Meine Logik springt gerade in der Zwangsjacke quadrat!



Na die, die du benötigst natürlich ^^.


----------



## ErwinGT (15. Dezember 2010)

Giggelidu schrieb:


> Moment mal! Die haben die Erfahrungspunkte um 25 Prozent gekürzt und deswegen geht es schneller!? Meine Logik springt gerade in der Zwangsjacke quadrat!
> 
> Gemeint ist das die benötigten EP gekürzt wurden.
> 
> Aber nur von 1 - 70? Meine gelesen zu haben das es auch für Wotlk gilt.


----------



## ErwinGT (15. Dezember 2010)

Bin aber auch überrascht wie schnell das lvl´n geht. Meiner Meinung nach schon zu schnell...............................................was auch an meinem Alter liegen mag ^^


----------



## yutaka_von_orgrimmar (15. Dezember 2010)

Galadith schrieb:


> Na die, die du benötigst natürlich ^^.




genau 

endlich mal wer der mich versteht *grinz*


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Dezember 2010)

Sorry Unsinn ist noch zu früh für mich


----------



## Giggelidu (15. Dezember 2010)

Galadith schrieb:


> Na die, die du benötigst natürlich ^^.



Das hat er aber so nicht erwähnt. Er hätte ja auch die EP meinen können, die man jetzt "nur noch" bekommt.


----------



## yutaka_von_orgrimmar (15. Dezember 2010)

also ich weiss nunr von 1-70 wotlk wurde wohl (warum auch immer) ausgeschlossen aber nordend qs gehen ja sowiso schnell einfach und bringen massig ep^^


----------



## Galadith (15. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das was hier vorher stand war genial xD.






Giggelidu schrieb:


> Das hat er aber so nicht erwähnt. Er hätte ja auch die EP meinen können, die man jetzt "nur noch" bekommt.



Aber es wäre nur logisch gewesen ^^.


----------



## yutaka_von_orgrimmar (15. Dezember 2010)

jaja ihr seid schon ein paar lehnt euch zurück esst euer marmeladensemmerl wenn ihr es nich /edit habt und wartet bis bei serverstatus wieder online steht könnt wegenmeiner auch bei einem backfisch von nordsee dahinschmelzen


----------



## Galadith (15. Dezember 2010)

yutaka_von_orgrimmar schrieb:


> jaja ihr seid schon ein paar lehnt euch zurück esst euer marmeladensemmerl wenn ihr es nich /edit habt und wartet bis bei serverstatus wieder online steht könnt wegenmeiner auch bei einem backfisch von nordsee dahinschmelzen



*schmelz*


----------



## Eltoro73 (15. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen Community.

Ich stelle Euch mal Kaffee, belegte Brötchen, Muffins, Kekse und 3L Cola bereit.


----------



## Giggelidu (15. Dezember 2010)

Galadith schrieb:


> Aber es wäre nur logisch gewesen ^^.



Ach, hör uff. Ich schieß mich jetzt mit 'nem weiteren Pott Kaffee ab. Ja, das mach ich jetzt!  

@Eltoro73: Aber nur leckere Aspartam verseuchte Zero Coke!


----------



## yutaka_von_orgrimmar (15. Dezember 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Community.
> 
> Ich stelle Euch mal Kaffee, belegte Brötchen, Muffins, Kekse und 3L Cola bereit.




is aber ungesundt dein frühstück aber besser als chips und 2 kannen kaffee um halb 4 uhr morgens xD


----------



## Sir Wagi (15. Dezember 2010)

Cola > Kaffee xD ...


----------



## Eltoro73 (15. Dezember 2010)

yutaka_von_orgrimmar schrieb:


> is aber ungesundt dein frühstück aber besser als chips und 2 kannen kaffee um halb 4 uhr morgens xD



Diese Zusammenstellung beinhalten 3Jahre Community Erfahrung. Die Leute wollen zum Frühstück halt diese Dinge. Solln se es halt bekommen


----------



## yutaka_von_orgrimmar (15. Dezember 2010)

von kaffe bekommt man höchstens herzklappern aber keine unansehliche fettwampe


----------



## Galadith (15. Dezember 2010)

yutaka_von_orgrimmar schrieb:


> von kaffe bekommt man höchstens herzklappern aber keine unansehliche fettwampe



FETTWAMPEEEEE!!!


----------



## Tøtem (15. Dezember 2010)

guten morgen zusammen


----------



## Giggelidu (15. Dezember 2010)

Kaffee hat zählbare kcal! *g*


----------



## ErwinGT (15. Dezember 2010)

yutaka_von_orgrimmar schrieb:


> von kaffe bekommt man höchstens herzklappern aber keine unansehliche fettwampe




Die Erfindung des koffeinfreien Kaffee´s kann ein Segen sein


----------



## Eltoro73 (15. Dezember 2010)

yutaka_von_orgrimmar schrieb:


> von kaffe bekommt man höchstens herzklappern aber keine unansehliche fettwampe



Fettwampe?? Nennt man(n) das nicht: Missgestalteter Sixpack?? 

Und zudem: Ein Mann ohne Bauch (keine Wampe) ist ein KRÜPPEL *frechgrinst*

Frauen mögen es kuschelig und nicht so ein Waschbrett, wo Frau nicht "weich" drauf liegen kann


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (15. Dezember 2010)

Giggelidu schrieb:


> Ach, hör uff. Ich schieß mich jetzt mit 'nem weiteren Pott Kaffee ab. Ja, das mach ich jetzt!



Ich schuster dir mal schnell ne Heiltrankeinspritzung mit ner gehörigen Ladung Schwarzer Kaffee zusammen. Das sollte dich wach machen.

*sucht verzweifelt sein Gnomisches Armee messer...*


----------



## yutaka_von_orgrimmar (15. Dezember 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Fettwampe?? Nennt man(n) das nicht: Missgestalteter Sixpack??
> 
> Und zudem: Ein Mann ohne Bauch (keine Wampe) ist ein KRÜPPEL *frechgrinst*
> 
> Frauen mägen es kuschelig und nicht so ein Waschbrett, wo Frau nicht "weich" drauf liegen kann



also ich kenn nur: onepack oder wasbärbauch hihi


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (15. Dezember 2010)

yutaka_von_orgrimmar schrieb:


> also ich kenn nur: onepack oder wasbärbauch hihi



Mal ehrlich... Wer will ein Sixpack wenn man ein ganzes Fass haben kann?^^


----------



## Giggelidu (15. Dezember 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Ich schuster dir mal schnell ne Heiltrankeinspritzung mit ner gehörigen Ladung Schwarzer Kaffee zusammen. Das sollte dich wach machen.
> 
> *sucht verzweifelt sein Gnomisches Armee messer...*



Versprich mir aber, dass ich mich nach Konsum, nicht wie die Oma hier benehme.


----------



## Eltoro73 (15. Dezember 2010)

Giggelidu schrieb:


> Versprich mir aber, dass ich mich nach Konsum, nicht wie die Oma hier benehme.



Muhahaha....Wie genial issn dassss ^^ Aber den Popo hätte Sie nicht wäckeln dürfen.


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (15. Dezember 2010)

Giggelidu schrieb:


> Versprich mir aber, dass ich mich nach Konsum, nicht wie die Oma hier benehme.



Nur ganz kurz... Danach wirst du diesen Zustand erreichen der aber auch ziemlich bald in "endgültig wach" umspringen sollte


----------



## Giggelidu (15. Dezember 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Nur ganz kurz... Danach wirst du diesen Zustand erreichen der aber auch ziemlich bald in "endgültig wach" umspringen sollte



Oh yeah, das Ticket löse ich doch. 'Ne Stunde Trip bis die Server wieder oben sind! *fg*


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Dezember 2010)

@ Galadith

Danke aber das war ne Antwort auf nen Post von 2007 weil ich mich oben bei den Seiten verklickt habe


----------



## Eltoro73 (15. Dezember 2010)

Finde diese Granny aber eh besser: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XgmTuERoXJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Made my Day


----------



## yutaka_von_orgrimmar (15. Dezember 2010)

nur mal so es gibt auch koffeintabletten dann muss man den kaffee nich abkühlen bzw sich in den arm spritzen muss 

die haben mich von lvl 80-85 in 2 tagen begleitet (hab trotzdem Kaffee getrunken) -.-


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (15. Dezember 2010)

Giggelidu schrieb:


> Oh yeah, das Ticket löse ich doch. 'Ne Stunde Trip bis die Server wieder oben sind! *fg*



Sollte dieser Zustand eintreten... Viel Glück...


----------



## Galadith (15. Dezember 2010)

War trotzdem genial Ohri . Ich fand deine alten Signatur/Profilbilder um einiges besser.


----------



## yutaka_von_orgrimmar (15. Dezember 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Finde diese Granny aber eh besser:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sinnlos dumm aber geil^^


----------



## Giggelidu (15. Dezember 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Sollte dieser Zustand eintreten... Viel Glück...



Es ist der einzig wahre Zustand... wenn sich alles auflöst und so... und es nur noch diesen Punkt an der Wand gibt... *wegschweb*


----------



## Giggelidu (15. Dezember 2010)

yutaka_von_orgrimmar schrieb:


> nur mal so es gibt auch koffeintabletten dann muss man den kaffee nich abkühlen bzw sich in den arm spritzen muss
> 
> die haben mich von lvl 80-85 in 2 tagen begleitet (hab trotzdem Kaffee getrunken) -.-



Ach, so'n Quatsch machst du ned wirklich, oder? o0

Edith ermahnt mich, nicht doppelt zu posten.


----------



## yutaka_von_orgrimmar (15. Dezember 2010)

weiss eig schon jemand ob es notes für dn 8mb hotfix von heute morgen gibt?^^


----------



## yutaka_von_orgrimmar (15. Dezember 2010)

Giggelidu schrieb:


> Ach, so'n Quatsch machst du ned wirklich, oder? o0
> 
> Edith ermahnt, nicht doppelt zu posten.




naja als ich fast eingeschlafen bin wo der kaffee nicht mehr gereicht hat habe ich eine eingeschmissen aber bin auch nicht wirklich stolz drauf im grunde ist es nix anderes als ne tasse kaffee aber halt wirkt schneller und is nich so heiss^^


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (15. Dezember 2010)

yutaka_von_orgrimmar schrieb:


> weiss eig schon jemand ob es notes für dn 8mb hotfix von heute morgen gibt?^^



Nein das wird das neue Blizzard Quiz. Wir bekommen nen Hotfix und müssen erraten welche Fehler behoben wurden und über welche wir uns weiterhin freuen dürfen^^
Das würde zur aktuellen Kommunikationsbreitschaft in Bezug auf Bugs in Cata passen^^


----------



## ErwinGT (15. Dezember 2010)

yutaka_von_orgrimmar schrieb:


> naja als ich fast eingeschlafen bin wo der kaffee nicht mehr gereicht hat habe ich eine eingeschmissen aber bin auch nicht wirklich stolz drauf im grunde ist es nix anderes als ne tasse kaffee aber halt wirkt schneller und is nich so heiss^^



Und das für ein Spiel das einem nicht wegläuft? Da passt die Relativität nicht.


----------



## yutaka_von_orgrimmar (15. Dezember 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Nein das wird das neue Blizzard Quiz. Wir bekommen nen Hotfix und müssen erraten welche Fehler behoben wurden und über welche wir uns weiterhin freuen dürfen^^
> Das würde zur aktuellen Kommunikationsbreitschaft in Bezug auf Bugs in Cata passen^^


^

also von früher kannte ich das noch so das schon ein zwei wochen vor jedem patch die notes stolz präsentiert wurden

aber blizzard is wohl nicht stolz auf seine bugs^^


----------



## Giggelidu (15. Dezember 2010)

yutaka_von_orgrimmar schrieb:


> naja als ich fast eingeschlafen bin wo der kaffee nicht mehr gereicht hat habe ich eine eingeschmissen aber bin auch nicht wirklich stolz drauf im grunde ist es nix anderes als ne tasse kaffee aber halt wirkt schneller und is nich so heiss^^



Ja, aber wenn man diesen Grad der Müdigkeit erreicht, dann legt man sich doch besser hin. Alles andere ist doch echt ungesund. Kaffee um morgens in Schwung zu kommen ist was völlig anderes als sich damit unnötig wachzuhalten.


----------



## yutaka_von_orgrimmar (15. Dezember 2010)

ErwinGT schrieb:


> Und das für ein Spiel das einem nicht wegläuft? Da passt die Relativität nicht.


^
na hatte glücklicherweise frei bekommen und eig vor den worlds first oder zumindest realms first zu schaffen aber als nach 6 stunden schon anthene mal wieder meine träume zerstört hat war ich echt angepisst und wollte wenigstens so gut wie an einem stück lvln

(bin halt kein realist^^)


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (15. Dezember 2010)

yutaka_von_orgrimmar schrieb:


> aber blizzard is wohl nicht stolz auf seine bugs^^



Ich warte ja nur drauf das die Bugs uns wieder als Features verkauft werden für die es dann irgendwann einen Nerf gibt über den sich dann alle aufregen weil nich bekannt war das es eig. nur ein Bug war...^^


----------



## Galadith (15. Dezember 2010)

Aegwynn ist on!


----------



## Giggelidu (15. Dezember 2010)

Galadith schrieb:


> Aegwynn ist on!



Festung der Stürme ebenfalls. *g*


----------



## yutaka_von_orgrimmar (15. Dezember 2010)

und schon leert sich das forum tschüssi bis nächsten mitwoch xD


----------



## Sir Wagi (15. Dezember 2010)

Die ersten Server steigen am Horizont auf  ...


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (15. Dezember 2010)

Alle schon wieder weg... Ich feg dann noch schnell durch bevor von nem mod geschlossen wird. bis mittwoch^^


----------



## Giggelidu (15. Dezember 2010)

War nett mit allen! ^^


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (15. Dezember 2010)

jetzt will ich ma MIMIMIMIMIMIII machen -_- alleria is noch down FUUU öde =?$§&"(%/§$


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (15. Dezember 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Alle schon wieder weg... Ich feg dann noch schnell durch bevor von nem mod geschlossen wird. bis mittwoch^^






Tigres schrieb:


> jetzt will ich ma MIMIMIMIMIMIII machen -_- alleria is noch down FUUU öde =?$§&"(%/§$



Ja tolle Wurst... Jetzt musst du mir durch das frisch gefegte Forum laufen :-( *packt den wischer aus*


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (15. Dezember 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Ja tolle Wurst... Jetzt musst du mir durch das frisch gefegte Forum laufen :-( *packt den wischer aus*



na klar XD bin ja auch eben erst heim gekommen  *schnee und matsch verteil* so damit es sich auch lohnt


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (15. Dezember 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> na klar XD bin ja auch eben erst heim gekommen  *schnee und matsch verteil* so damit es sich auch lohnt



Das gibt ne Schlagzeile auf der Titelseite der Bildzeitung!


----------



## Sir Wagi (15. Dezember 2010)

Warum hab ich immer ausgerechnet Mittwochs frei ? Blödes RL xD ...

Und schön alles Fegen, auch in den Ecken pls ^^ ...


----------



## Dropz (15. Dezember 2010)

will zocken


----------



## Qwalle (15. Dezember 2010)

wer will das nicht ? ^^


----------



## Schlupp (22. Dezember 2010)

Coole Aktion

Frau und Kind sind heut unterwegs, also extra ein bischen Zeit genommen um jetzt daddeln zu können
da gestern Abend ja folgendes zur Info stand...

Diesen Mittwoch werden alle europäischen Realms zwischen 04:45 und 05:00 Uhr einem Neustart unterzogen. 
Jeder Realm wird 15 Minuten zuvor mit einer Systemnachricht über den anstehenden Neustart informiert.
Wir bitten um euer Verständnis.

Und nu sind die bis 11 Uhr down -.- 

Winterchaos auch auf Blizzards Datenautobahnen


----------



## Dabow (22. Dezember 2010)

Schlupp schrieb:


> Coole Aktion
> 
> Frau und Kind sind heut unterwegs, also extra ein bischen Zeit genommen um jetzt daddeln zu können
> da gestern Abend ja folgendes zur Info stand...
> ...



Also ich hab mich auch gefreut, heute morgen mal ein wenig Spielen zu können, da die ganze Family erst ab Donnerstag frei hat ! Super ...
Versteh nicht wieso man erst schreibt, dass die Server nur 15 min offline sind, um sie dann aber doch für Stunden vom Netz zu nehmen.

Seltsam =)


----------



## Ephilio (22. Dezember 2010)

Super, mein Mann ist gleich aus dem Haus und die Server offline... und das zur Weihnachtszeit wo jeder Urlaub hat -,-

DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOF!


----------



## Dabow (22. Dezember 2010)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Super, mein Mann ist gleich aus dem Haus und die Server offline... und das zur Weihnachtszeit wo jeder Urlaub hat -,-
> 
> DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOF!




ohjaaa ...=(

dann hat man mal Zeit und dann kann man nicht spielen =)


----------



## Ephilio (22. Dezember 2010)

Manno meter, das ist fies =(


----------



## Bonsay01 (22. Dezember 2010)

habe noch bis zum 03.01.2011 bezahlt danach lösche ich das Spiel.verarschen kann ich mich alleine ,da brauch ich niemand anderen zu.
Schöne feiertage


----------



## Roperi69 (22. Dezember 2010)

Steht bei euch die Meldung zu den Wartungsarbeiten auch in Englisch auf dem Log In Screen. Gestern noch in deutsch die 15 Minuten Geschichte, und heute in englisch die lange Wartung? 







Mfg Roperi


----------



## Ephilio (22. Dezember 2010)

Jups, bei mir auch in Englisch. Strange!?

Lohnt es sich aus meinem Draenei nen Worg zu machen?


----------



## Cyringsoul (22. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgööhhnn

ja, alles in English aber seltsamer weise komme ich auf paar Server drauf ... aber nicht auf meinen ;(


----------



## Schlupp (22. Dezember 2010)

Danke Blizz  tag halbwegs gerettet^^


----------



## Myrlen (22. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen Ihr lieben.

Ich bin dann mal spielen.

Liebe Grüsse von der "Ewigen Wacht"


----------



## Ephilio (22. Dezember 2010)

Die Server gehen online  Bis dann ^^

Schönen Weihnachten!!!!


----------



## demarvin (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde auch gerne spielen aber leider bin ich noch auf der Arbeit *Schnief*

Und naja nach der Arbeit die Geschenke kaufen für Weihnachten omg  ^^


----------



## laerning (29. Dezember 2010)

Guten Mittwoch-Morgen


----------



## Mahrt (29. Dezember 2010)

Morgen  Login Server down ?


----------



## Immortahlia (29. Dezember 2010)

guten morgen 
*saft und kaffee und crepes hinstelle*
und nope eigentlich nicht


----------



## wolfracht (4. Januar 2011)

LoginServer mal wieder down?


----------



## Lari (4. Januar 2011)

Jep.


----------



## Fremder123 (4. Januar 2011)

Wieso ist denn der Thread offen?! Ist doch erst Dienstag. War heut morgen vor Arbeit kurz drin (gegen 6) und alles lief. Also /close bis morgen.^^


----------



## nessomik1 (5. Januar 2011)

-


----------



## ofnadown (12. Januar 2011)

moin, mal wieder warten bis um 11 oder sogar länger. so wie es blizzard beliebt. die armen suchtis, haben doch jetzt schon entzugserscheinungen.


----------



## salroe5Pan (12. Januar 2011)

hm komisch, und Du bist der erste, der bemerkt, dass der Thread offen ist...?

*erstmal den Flamermief aus dem Zimmer lüftet*

Huhu zusammen
Da mach ich doch gleich für alle den Gabentisch heute morgen! Tischtuch, Brötchen, Butter, etwas Aufschnitt, Nutella *wer mag*, eine grosse Kanne Kaffee... Da fehlt doch was?
Ach ja: Zeitung noch hinleg, Cornflakes + Milch für jene, die keine Brötchen mögen.

Wünsche allen einen schönen Start in den Morgen! Ich verzieh mich jetzt, Schlachtzug-Guides reinziehen.

Salroe


----------



## ofnadown (12. Januar 2011)

der war schon um 02.30 offen


----------



## qqqqq942 (12. Januar 2011)

Seite 3079 - Hallo wegen eines solchen Trollthreads - LOL

...allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass der Thread etwas hat...


----------



## Ephilio (12. Januar 2011)

Kann man nicht mal mehr den Serverstatus abrufen?

Edit:
Haben wieder mal alle schön mimimi gerufen? -,- Die Inis wurden wieder gefixt sprich einfacher gemacht...


----------



## Kerbe (12. Januar 2011)

Endlich kommen die Nerf Keulen wurde ja auch langsam mal Zeit


----------



## Lari (12. Januar 2011)

Solang die Raids so bleiben ist alles in Ordnung


----------



## Cárla57 (12. Januar 2011)

salroe5Pan schrieb:


> hm komisch, und Du bist der erste, der bemerkt, dass der Thread offen ist...?
> 
> *erstmal den Flamermief aus dem Zimmer lüftet*
> 
> ...


----------



## Cárla57 (12. Januar 2011)

oh, falsch , sorry, einen schönen guten morgen an alle und danke für das tolle Frühstück


----------



## Ephilio (12. Januar 2011)

Letzer Tag vom Krankenschein, gogo Blizz


----------



## ofnadown (12. Januar 2011)

ich kann mir so richtig vorstellen, wie die wotlk jünger, kaum 85 geworden , sich auf den boden schmeissen , mit händen und füssen auf den boden trommeln und nur drei wörter im sprachbebracuh haben. ICH WILL EPIXXXE. CC ein absolutes fremdwort ist, wo sie erst mal einen duden holn müssen


----------



## Ephilio (12. Januar 2011)

Hab als Tank Muffensausen von der HC Inis gehabt... Schamis die nicht Froschen, Hexer die die Fear Glyphe net drin haben, usw.

Nach ein paar ein Wipes haben es die meisten begriffen 

An Epic Zeug zu kommen ist ja auch nicht wirklich schwer. Es lässt sich viel über Berufe herstellen, Rufbelohnungen, etc.


----------



## .Blôôdy. (12. Januar 2011)

Server vll schon da aber die loginserver ham se abgeschalten -.-'' naja mal sehn aso suchen noch tanks und heiler auf Krag'jin main raid grp steht 10/12 Non Heroic


----------



## Lari (12. Januar 2011)

Bloody, deine Signatur brennt!


----------



## ToxicAvenger (12. Januar 2011)

Ph mein Gott, ich komme nicht rein...Dabei wollte ich doch Epixxe farmen, MIST!

Weiss jemand welche Inis genau generft werden? Und vorallem warum, hat doch endlich mal wieder Spass gemacht!

Aloha


----------



## Ephilio (12. Januar 2011)

[font=Verdana, sans-serif]*Blackrock Caverns*
Beauty now spawns with only two pups in Heroic difficulty. Not to worry though, the missing pup has been adopted by a wonderful, if not insane family.
*Grim Batol*
Faceless Corruptors now move 10% more slowly.
Players may still use spell and abilities while afflicted by Forgemaster Throngus's Impaling Slam.
Valiona's Devouring Flame damage has been reduced by 20%.
*Halls of Origination*
The duration of the Flame Wardens' Raging Inferno has been reduced by 80%.
Anraphet's Nemesis Strike now does 75% of weapon damage, up from 50%. In addition, the damage-over-time effect applied by this ability does 15,000 damage every 2 seconds, up from 9,000.
Earthrager Ptah's Flame Bolt now deals more damage per second on Heroic difficulty.
Setesh seeks a portal every 25 seconds, up from 20.
*Lost City of the Tol'vir*
Lockmaw no longer tolerates fighting in his treasure room.
*Shadowfang Keep*
Baron Ashbury
Sadly, in his hubris he has forgotten how to Mend Rotten Flesh.


Lord Walden
Conjure Poisonous Mixture now deals more initial damage.
Frost Mixture is now area-of-effect damage.
Toxic Catalyst now deals less damage over time.

*The Stonecore*
Stonecore Earthshapers' Dust Storm does slightly less damage.
Corborus
The warning time for Thrashing Charge has been increased by 1 second. In addition, Thrashing Charge now happens 4 times, down from 5.
The visual for Rock Borers spawning during the submersion phase is now different from the Thrashing Charge visual.


High Priestess Azil
She grew! She's now 175% the size of a human, up from 125%.
Gravity Wells should kill Devout Followers more quickly.
The cast time of Force Grip is now 1.5 seconds, up from 1.
The size of the warning visual for Seismic Shard has been increased to more accurately reflect the area it affects.

Slabhide
The ground phase lasts longer and has fewer stalactites.

Ozruk
There is now a precast visual on the ground to make it clear how far away a player must get to be clear of Shatter.
The cast time of Shatter has been increased to 3 seconds, up from 2.5.
Shatter damage is now reduced by armor, but has been increased by 33.3% (repeating, of course) as a result.

Bug Fixes
Fixed a bug that made Ozruk's Shatter knockback component 10-yard range while the damage had a 15-yard range. Both are 15 yards now.

*Throne of the Tides*
The damage done by Lady Naz'jatar's Shock Blast and Naz'jar Tempest Witch Chain Lightning has been reduced.
Tainted Sentries Swell damage has been reduced.
The damage of Blight of Ozumat has been reduced by 25% per stack.
*The Vortex Pinnacle*
Creatures
Desperate Speed cast by Temple Adepts has had its duration reduced significantly.


Altairus
The visual effects in this encounter have been adjusted to make the wind direction easier to read.
Cyclones now knock players straight up, and players hit by a cyclone cannot be hit again for a few seconds.

Asaad
Skyfall Stars are now summoned to help him defeat players.
Static Cling has had its cast time increased to 1.25 seconds, up from 1.

Grand Vizier Ertan
His health has been reduced slightly.
He now knocks away players standing too close to him when he retracts his Cyclone Shield, which now inflicts Nature damage if it touches players.

Bug Fixes
Fixed a bug that made Ozruk's Shatter knockback component 10-yard range while the damage had a 15-yard range. Both are 15 yards now.

[/font]
Quelle:
http://www.mmo-champion.com/content/2145-Patch-4.0.6-Notes-Update-January-11


----------



## ToxicAvenger (12. Januar 2011)

Hey Danke Dir!


----------



## .Blôôdy. (12. Januar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Bloody, deine Signatur brennt!



OHHH MEIN GOTT! RUFT DIE FEUERWEHR! D:


----------



## Ephilio (12. Januar 2011)

Gerne 

Die WoW Seite geht auch wieder - dann sollte es ja bald wieder laufen!

In der Zwischenzeit Musik hören:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yW8qxUitG-Q


----------



## Kerbe (12. Januar 2011)

bin gespannt ob das Ticket was ich gestern abend noch gemacht habe bearbeitet wurde wegen den nervigen Farm Bots in Hyjal


----------



## Ephilio (12. Januar 2011)

Kerbe schrieb:


> bin gespannt ob das Ticket was ich gestern abend noch gemacht habe bearbeitet wurde wegen den nervigen Farm Bots in Hyjal



Solche Tickets habe ich schon längst aufgegeben. Laufwege ansehen und dann dagegen arbeiten


----------



## Cyringsoul (12. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen .. 

*herzhaftgähn* ..... nerfern sie echt die Heros?

schade *schnüff


----------



## .Blôôdy. (12. Januar 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHPuKZNs3-U[/youtube]


----------



## coupe80 (12. Januar 2011)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Gerne
> 
> Die WoW Seite geht auch wieder - dann sollte es ja bald wieder laufen!
> 
> ...





Moin Moin,

danke für den tollen musikgeschmack:-) 
Endlich mal nicht nur sinnloses bumm bumm ^^


----------



## ToxicAvenger (12. Januar 2011)

Ich hab echt für vieles Verständnis sogar für Chinafarmer (wenn auch gespielt wurde) und Goldkäufer aber diese Bots sind doch das llerletzte, warum geht Blizz da nicht strenger vor, werde ich nie begreifen.

Grüße


----------



## coupe80 (12. Januar 2011)

Das is auch was feines :-) 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cK3N2DC3Fds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ephilio (12. Januar 2011)

coupe80 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> danke für den tollen musikgeschmack:-)
> Endlich mal nicht nur sinnloses bumm bumm ^^



Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel 

Kann auch anders:
Jojo "Too Little To Late" [Raul Rincon Vocal Mix]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAIvratkYys


----------



## Cyringsoul (12. Januar 2011)

ToxicAvenger schrieb:


> Ich hab echt für vieles Verständnis sogar für Chinafarmer (wenn auch gespielt wurde) und Goldkäufer aber diese Bots sind doch das llerletzte, warum geht Blizz da nicht strenger vor, werde ich nie begreifen.
> 
> Grüße



Sorry, versteh ich grad nicht ... Chinafarmer & Goldkäufer sind ok, Bots aber nicht?

Wasn daran der Unterschied?

*totalirritiertguggt*


----------



## Lari (12. Januar 2011)

Farmer spielen noch selbst. Die machen Gold wie jeder andere auch.
Bots hingegen laufen automatisch.


----------



## .Blôôdy. (12. Januar 2011)

Chinafarmer benutzen aber selber bots und das seit classic das sieht man auch wenn man sie angegriffen hat oder sie jetz noch angreift sie hüpfen nur


----------



## Ephilio (12. Januar 2011)

Hehe, ich hab nen Spiel raus gemacht schneller zu sein. Es gab doch mal in den Sturmgipfeln so ne Höhle wo man super Äonenfeneuer farmen konnte. Da waren zum Teil 4 Bots. Hab Tickets geschrieben ohne Ende - es ist nie was passiert. Hab da täglich 100 Stück gefarmt. Da kommt schon fast Routine in's Spiel. Ging als Unholy DK super ^^


----------



## Kerbe (12. Januar 2011)

Mal was Frühstücken und Musik hören http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybBc6bmger8 ruhe in Frieden du bist eine Legende


----------



## ToxicAvenger (12. Januar 2011)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> Sorry, versteh ich grad nicht ... Chinafarmer & Goldkäufer sind ok, Bots aber nicht?
> 
> Wasn daran der Unterschied?
> 
> *totalirritiertguggt*



Ich wollte damit sagen, dass solange ein Mensch an der Tastatur sitzt und irgendwas macht es für mich ok ist (ich bin nicht mit Blizz) Aber wenn jemand einfach einen Bot "programmiert" und ihn jede NAcht von 0-8h laufen lässt finde ich das doppel-doof.

Hoffe ich konnte die Irritation entirren^^

Aloha


----------



## Lari (12. Januar 2011)

Ich hab die Farmer per Mindcontrol in Ecken gestellt, aus denen sie nicht mehr rauskamen. Da war dann erstmal Ruhe


----------



## Cyringsoul (12. Januar 2011)

Richtig ... Chinafarmer benutzen Bots.

Ich kann mich noch ganz gut an die gute alten BC-Zeit erinnern.... Nagrand -> die ollen Schattenelementare. Was habe ich damals geflucht, als ich mir meine Schattenrüssi für BT farmen mußte. Nur jeder 4. "Farmer" war dort ein normaler Spieler. Aber im Gegensatz zu damals grüßen die Bots heute nicht mehr so freundlich.


----------



## .Blôôdy. (12. Januar 2011)

naja da mach ich lieber jagt auf worgen vll kann man die ja irgendwann kürschnern *gg* dann mach ich mir einen schönen worgen pelz mantel


----------



## Ephilio (12. Januar 2011)

Nächster Track:

Blaze Feat. Beyoncé Knowles "Listen" [Roots Vocal Mix]

http://www.youtubcom/watch?v=98Xy4CJsGtk

Die Stimme, hab Gänsehaut wie sau. Yes


----------



## Cyringsoul (12. Januar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich hab die Farmer per Mindcontrol in Ecken gestellt, aus denen sie nicht mehr rauskamen. Da war dann erstmal Ruhe




Ist neu saugeile Idee, funktioniert leider wohl aber nur auf nem PVP-Server.


----------



## Ephilio (12. Januar 2011)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> naja da mach ich lieber jagt auf worgen vll kann man die ja irgendwann kürschnern *gg* dann mach ich mir einen schönen worgen pelz mantel



oO Das hab ich jetzt nicht gelesen, oder? Wie kann man nur so fies sein


----------



## Eltoro73 (12. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen Community.

Ich stelle Euch mal Kaffee, belegte Brötchen, Muffins, Kekse und 3L Cola bereit.


----------



## .Blôôdy. (12. Januar 2011)

Ich mag keine Allianz :< hab von Frostwolf mit Gilde auf Krag'jin getranst das is n Ally server 5 Allys auf einen Hordler oder so. Beim Twinken wirste da einfach mal von den High Levlern Gegankt.


----------



## Ephilio (12. Januar 2011)

Tja, so ist das 

Ich kann kein PvP zocken - mein Puls bringt mich dabei sonst um *g*


----------



## Phribos (12. Januar 2011)

Danke für den Kaffee, war dringend nötig! :-)


----------



## ToxicAvenger (12. Januar 2011)

Hat einer ne Ahnung wie lange heute gepatcht wird???


Muss...spielen...muss...leveln...will....epix.....ARRRRRRRRRGH


----------



## zerre (12. Januar 2011)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Nächster Track:
> 
> Blaze Feat. Beyoncé Knowles "Listen" [Roots Vocal Mix]
> 
> ...




joa ganz nett aber zum wach werden doch lieber was zum entspannen 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdYN-0X6B8E

aso guten morgen allerseits


----------



## Ephilio (12. Januar 2011)

Einloggen geht schonmal, aber Server sind off


----------



## coupe80 (12. Januar 2011)

Das is doch viel scheeener :-) 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-UBpt1dya60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coupe80 (12. Januar 2011)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Einloggen geht schonmal, aber Server sind off




klick :-)


----------



## Ephilio (12. Januar 2011)

Die Seite ist mir bekannt, aber danke 

Drücke seit Minuten immer wieder F5...


----------



## zerre (12. Januar 2011)

hat jemand von euch schon erfahrung mit der disc smite skillung im raid gemacht? würde mich brennend intersieren .


----------



## coupe80 (12. Januar 2011)

was soll das denn sein für eine skillung ?


----------



## Lari (12. Januar 2011)

Disc Smite hab ich erst einmal von gehört bei Halfus Wyrmbrecher Hero. Durch 250% Boss-Schaden und Single-Target Heal beim Smite durch Abbitte kommt da einiges zusammen


----------



## .Blôôdy. (12. Januar 2011)

denk normale diszi skillung odeR?^^


----------



## .Blôôdy. (12. Januar 2011)

denk normale diszi skillung odeR?^^


----------



## zerre (12. Januar 2011)

coupe80 schrieb:


> was soll das denn sein für eine skillung ?




ich hab mir das in etwa so vorgestellt als notfall heal oder so ähnlich nur halt neben bei smiten 
sprich sühne als oh shit button , pom auf cd und wenn grober schaden reinkommt schilde auf die dementsprechenden spieler verteilen .


----------



## Röhrrich (12. Januar 2011)

gibt doch noch gar kein patch u ich glaub auch kaum das die hero nerfs heute kommen. Ich vermute mal die werden mit patch 4.0.6 aufgespielt.


----------



## Lacrox81 (12. Januar 2011)

zerre schrieb:


> joa ganz nett aber zum wach werden doch lieber was zum entspannen
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=LdYN-0X6B8E
> 
> aso guten morgen allerseits



Wunderschöner Song  genauso wie der von Billy Joel
Da fängt der Tag doch gleich um so schöner an... Danke dafür


----------



## zerre (12. Januar 2011)

Lacrox81 schrieb:


> Wunderschöner Song  genauso wie der von Billy Joel
> Da fängt der Tag doch gleich um so schöner an... Danke dafür




kein thema  ich dränge gern anderen leuten mein musik geschmack auf


----------



## .Blôôdy. (12. Januar 2011)

Röhrrich schrieb:


> gibt doch noch gar kein patch u ich glaub auch kaum das die hero nerfs heute kommen. Ich vermute mal die werden mit patch 4.0.6 aufgespielt.



mhm sowas nennt sich Hotfix


----------



## Röhrrich (12. Januar 2011)

nen hotfix is aba kei patch ^^


----------



## sensêij1988 (12. Januar 2011)

moin


----------



## Ephilio (12. Januar 2011)

Blizzard, boah... ich will Argaloth boxen gehen :-)


----------



## Gwizzard (12. Januar 2011)

Ich will Erze farmen


----------



## Ephilio (12. Januar 2011)

Immerhin sieht man seinen Realm im Status direkt wenn man sich einloggt, danke Blizz ^^


----------



## teichtaucher (12. Januar 2011)

man is das ruhig hier heute oO


----------



## ToxicAvenger (12. Januar 2011)

Ich futtere gerade ein großes Monte!!!


----------



## martiko28 (12. Januar 2011)

ToxicAvenger schrieb:


> Ich futtere gerade ein großes Monte!!!


Ist das nicht was für Kinder?


----------



## ToxicAvenger (12. Januar 2011)

martiko28 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht was für Kinder?



Aber es schmeckt doch soooooo gut!


----------



## Ephilio (12. Januar 2011)

Es ist 10 Uhr... wäääh, Blizzard


----------



## Kerbe (12. Januar 2011)

Kein Wunder das es so ruhig ist die kiddis sitzen in der Schule


----------



## yutaka_von_orgrimmar (12. Januar 2011)

Kerbe schrieb:


> Kein Wunder das es so ruhig ist die kiddis sitzen in der Schule



/sticky^^


----------



## orkman (12. Januar 2011)

mir is langweilig ... hab gleich examen und will mich abreagieren ... nur funzt wow net -.-
gleich ma COD BO anmachen ^^


----------



## ToxicAvenger (12. Januar 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> mir is langweilig ... hab gleich examen und will mich abreagieren ... nur funzt wow net -.-
> gleich ma COD BO anmachen ^^



Viel Erfolg Dir, erster Versuch?


----------



## Stevesteel (12. Januar 2011)

Monte gibts auch in groß?
Ich sollte wohl öfter einkaufen gehen -_-
Aber erstmal chillig arbeiten...


----------



## ToxicAvenger (12. Januar 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Monte gibts auch in groß?



Joa, im flotten 160g Becher, jaaaaam


----------



## orkman (12. Januar 2011)

ToxicAvenger schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg Dir, erster Versuch?



erster versuch mit was ? ^^
hab psychologie examen , bin medizinstudent ... und lern gerade nebenbei Histologie xD

und big THX


----------



## orkman (12. Januar 2011)

echt tote hose hier -.-


----------



## ToxicAvenger (12. Januar 2011)

So denke gleich gehts weiter...wann hast DU die Prüfung?

Aloha


----------



## Phribos (12. Januar 2011)

Nicht dass es hier schlagartig ruhig wird, wenn die Server wieder on sind, muss noch arbeiten.. ;-/

Viel Glück beim Examen orkman!


----------



## ToxicAvenger (12. Januar 2011)

Mad Mortem ist wieder on!


----------



## Phribos (12. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte es befürchtet..
Oder sind nun alle in den "Ich bin seit Release dabei und nun wird mir alles genommen weil es ein paar Nerfs gibt, scheiß Casuals sind an allem Schuld"-Threads unterwegs sind?


----------



## Draceus (12. Januar 2011)

Sorry Doppel Moppel.


----------



## Draceus (12. Januar 2011)

Keine Panik Phribos du bist nicht alleine. Ich bin auch noch da und muss bis 16 Uhr auf Arbeit hocken.   
Also da gerade bei mir Mittagspause is, schmeis ich mal eine Runde Cyros mit Pommis für alle.


----------



## Phribos (12. Januar 2011)

Da bin ich ja beruhigt!    

Schickst Du mir auch eine Portion vorbei?


----------



## Draceus (12. Januar 2011)

Is unterwegs. Da ich nicht weis wie du deine Pommis magst, sende ich je zwei Tütchen Mayo und Ketshup mit.


----------



## Phribos (12. Januar 2011)

Danke, ich nehm beides und gerne viel, hast also alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## Draceus (12. Januar 2011)

So der letzte räumt auf .
Also schwing ich mal den Besen, wisch schnell och durch und schmeis den Müll raus.
Licht ist aus, Fenster sind zu und alles ist sauber, also bis nächste Woche euer Draceus.


----------



## Solostraran (19. Januar 2011)

Wie nu? Mittwoch schon fast halb rum und noch nix hier drin?

Mein Server ist off. was soll ich tun? *heul*


----------



## Solostraran (19. Januar 2011)

Wie nu? Mittwoch schon fast halb rum und noch nix hier drin?

Mein Server ist off. was soll ich tun? *heul*

Zum wach werden statt Kaffee


----------



## Kerbe (19. Januar 2011)

Solostraran schrieb:


> Wie nu? Mittwoch schon fast halb rum und noch nix hier drin?
> 
> Mein Server ist off. was soll ich tun? *heul*
> 
> Zum wach werden statt Kaffee



wie wäre es mit Arbeiten so wie jeder normaler Mensch auch


----------



## Solostraran (19. Januar 2011)

Arbeiten? Du meinst, Berufe skillen? Bin ich dran.


----------



## coupe80 (19. Januar 2011)

Das ist so wie die letzten Mittwoche. Es sind irgendwie immer weniger Leute hier im Forum.

Aber trotzdem mal einen wunderschönen guten Morgen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AMxk65ZqdYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## coupe80 (19. Januar 2011)

Kerbe schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit Arbeiten so wie jeder normaler Mensch auch




hmm für mich is Arbeit aber nicht in irgend einem forum was zu schreiben:-) 
soviel dazu . . .


----------



## Draceus (19. Januar 2011)

Das es hier so ruhig ist dürfte daran liegen, das die Ferien/Urlaubszeit vorbei ist.
Da ich aber ein freundlicher Mensch bin, hab ich euch mal schnell beim Bäcker ein paar Teilchen und belegte Brötchen geholt.


----------



## coupe80 (19. Januar 2011)

Draceus schrieb:


> Das es hier so ruhig ist dürfte daran liegen, das die Ferien/Urlaubszeit vorbei ist.
> Da ich aber ein freundlicher Mensch bin, hab ich euch mal schnell beim Bäcker ein paar Teilchen und belegte Brötchen geholt.



Super danke für die " Fressalien" .
Meinste echt es liegt daran das schule und alles wieder am laufen ist. Ich hatte das gefühl das eigentlich immer viel los war hier.


----------



## orkman (19. Januar 2011)

hmm oder die meisten spieler profitieren und schlafen mal aus , wenn sie sonst nix machen muessen ... 
da kann man seine zeit auch dann nuetzlicher verplempern als in nem forum zu schreiben wie kacke es ist dass der server down is 
beispiele: lesen (buch etc...) , fernsehen (dvd,...), andere spiele spielen , ...


----------



## Dabow (19. Januar 2011)

coupe80 schrieb:


> hmm für mich is Arbeit aber nicht in irgendt inem forum was zu schreiben:-)
> soviel dazu . . .



manche Leute haben ne Arbeitsmoral ! ... schlimm


----------



## coupe80 (19. Januar 2011)

naja beschweren das die server down sind tue ich mich nicht ich hänge um die zeit eh meistens vor der kiste hier.
meine arbeit beginnt immer erst gegen 17- 18 uhr solange verplämper ich den tag hier :-)


----------



## _DJMike_ (19. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen Leute =) 
Darf man hier vl nebenbei ne frage in die runde werfen ?
Weiß einer wie man als bestehende Gilde den Gildenerfolg : Wappenrock machen kann?

weiß leider ned genau wie der jetzt heißt - steht aufjedenfall soviel das man nen wappenrock erstellen & kaufen muss
aber als vorhandene gilde doch unmöglich zu erreichen oder?



weiß man eigentlich schon wann der neue Patch kommen soll ?


----------



## coupe80 (19. Januar 2011)

hmm also ich habe es mit nem bankchar gemacht allerdings mit der voreussetzung das ich nen koplett neuen gemacht habe


----------



## orkman (19. Januar 2011)

hab mir gerade den trailer von RIFT angesehen weil ich gerne mit dem spiel anfange ... und was muss ich leider wieder lesen ? die kommentare der kleinen wow kiddys die WoW als heiligen Graal praesentieren


----------



## _DJMike_ (19. Januar 2011)

Hoffe das das nicht vorraussetzung ist das man extra nur wegen dem erfolg eine neue gilde machen muss.
Weil nur wegen nen neuen Addon die Gilde sozusagen auflösen und neu machen ist einfach naja .. schwachsinn

Wenn es so gedacht ist sollte blizzard zumindest den vorhandenen Gilden den Erfolg gut schreiben.


----------



## coupe80 (19. Januar 2011)

naja ich habe ja auch keine neue gilde gemacht sonder nur den wappenrock einmal komplett umgestalltet.


----------



## _DJMike_ (19. Januar 2011)

ja das haben wir auch bereits versucht und funktioniert dennoch nicht =( 
und da wir versuchen wollen , trotz unserer kleinen größe , alle Gildenerfolge zu machen gehört er eben auch dazu


----------



## orkman (19. Januar 2011)

jo , haben auch nur den wappenrock geaendert


----------



## orkman (19. Januar 2011)

und fuer die letzten die wach werden muessen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JKNZgDbLwGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## _DJMike_ (19. Januar 2011)

hm... dann werd ich das nach resett der gilde mal bekannt geben vl funktioniert es ja mittlerweile 

vielen dank nochmal


----------



## coupe80 (19. Januar 2011)

Die Antwort war simpel. Neue Gilden und Gilden, die noch keinen Wappenrock erstellt haben, bekommen bei Erstellung eben jenen den Erfolg. Man arbeitet aber daran den Fehler zu beseitigen, so dass bestehende Gilden den Erfolg ebenfalls gewertet bekommen.


----------



## Mindadar (19. Januar 2011)

hmmm naja mir gehört der server nu auch nicht...aber ich spiel drauf *gähn* kaffee her!


----------



## <<NôGô>> (19. Januar 2011)

*Kaffee reich*

Mag noch jemand Brötchen?!

Ich hab kein Bock zu arbeiten -.-

Ich will schlafen...


----------



## coupe80 (19. Januar 2011)

Die ersten server sind wieder da :-)


----------



## Mindadar (19. Januar 2011)

mhhh schlafen...is doch das was ich eig grade machen sollte ne? xD 

Ohja nen Kaffe wär jetzt was x.x


----------



## <<NôGô>> (19. Januar 2011)

Du bist ein Arsch -.- ^^


Ich will auch >.<


----------



## yutaka_von_orgrimmar (19. Januar 2011)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> *Kaffee reich*
> 
> Mag noch jemand Brötchen?!
> 
> ...




xD da bist du nich der einzigste .__.


----------



## Stevesteel (19. Januar 2011)

Ich freue mich, daß ich mit meinen lieben Kollegen im Büro sitzen kann, das macht viel mehr Spaß als planlos daheim rumzulungern und auf den
Serverstart zu warten


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (19. Januar 2011)

Paar Server sind auf...Blackrock aber nicht  Gogo ab morgen wieder Repetitorium moechte den Tag genießen


----------



## Firun (19. Januar 2011)

Hier ist es Aktuell und Offiziell Realmstatus


----------



## <<NôGô>> (19. Januar 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Ich freue mich, daß ich mit meinen lieben Kollegen im Büro sitzen kann, das macht viel mehr Spaß als planlos daheim rumzulungern und auf den
> Serverstart zu warten




Du lügst 

Du sollst ja auch nicht planlos rumsitzen. Einfach bis 12 uhr pennen. Dann sind die Server eh wieder alle da  

Aber nein. Man muss ja arbeiten um den Wohlstand dann im kaum vorhandenen Feierabend genießen zu können xD


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Januar 2011)

hat jemand ne ahnung wo sich die neue statusmeldung versteckt die es auch im hauptmenü gibt? war ja immer

http://status.wow-europe.de/alerts
oder so ähnlich, dür die meldung ausm einlogbildschirm


----------



## Mindadar (19. Januar 2011)

so nu melden wir uns alle mal mit unseren 77-80er twinks im dungeonfinder an damit ich ne runde heilen kann -.-


----------



## Dabow (19. Januar 2011)

Wie die Leute mittwochs immer auf die Serverstarts warten =) 




Mindadar schrieb:


> so nu melden wir uns alle mal mit unseren 77-80er twinks im dungeonfinder an damit ich ne runde heilen kann -.-



und das bringt was, wenn man nicht in deinem DF Pool ist?


----------



## Mindadar (19. Januar 2011)

Werden doch eh ALLE zusammen gewürfelt o.O


----------



## Dabow (19. Januar 2011)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Werden doch eh ALLE zusammen gewürfelt o.O



nicht alle!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Januar 2011)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Werden doch eh ALLE zusammen gewürfelt o.O



dungeontool ist immernoch raidpoolweit oder


----------



## Dabow (19. Januar 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> dungeontool ist immernoch raidpoolweit oder



http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/News/WoW-Regionsweite-Realmpools-fuer-Schlachtfelder-und-Dungeonfinder-800101/


----------



## Fremder123 (19. Januar 2011)

Dabow schrieb:


> nicht alle!


Naja, merkwürdig ist es aber schon. Wurde ja bei buffed vor ner Weile verkündet, dass die bis dato bestehenden Realmpools in 3 großen "Überpools" zusammengefasst würden. Nun habe ich aber schon mehrfach Leute von Aegwynn gehabt, die laut dieser Meldung eigentlich in einem der anderen Pools sein sollten (Aegwynn Pool 1, mein Realm Pool 2). Wer weiß wer weiß...


----------



## Dabow (19. Januar 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Naja, merkwürdig ist es aber schon. Wurde ja bei buffed vor ner Weile verkündet, dass die bis dato bestehenden Realmpools in 3 großen "Überpools" zusammengefasst würden. Nun habe ich aber schon mehrfach Leute von Aegwynn gehabt, die laut dieser Meldung eigentlich in einem der anderen Pools sein sollten (Aegwynn Pool 1, mein Realm Pool 2). Wer weiß wer weiß...



Ich glaub ne klare Aussage kann da niemand treffen. Ich meinte eig auch nur :

Nicht jeder Server kann mit JEDEM Server zusammen gewürfelt werden =)


----------



## schmetti (19. Januar 2011)

Hiho und wie schon so oft, wünsche ich euch einen schönen entspannten Mittwoch ^^


----------



## Phribos (19. Januar 2011)

Von mir auch, guten Morgen an alle!


----------



## Firun (19. Januar 2011)

So ihr Lieben die Server sind wieder Online  ich wünsche euch frohes Spielen


----------



## Taroliln (26. Januar 2011)

Lalala is ja nix los hier heute 




Heut schöpfen Sie die Wartungsarbeiten mal wieder voll aus


----------



## Mindadar (26. Januar 2011)

>.< ob jemand mein zeug im ah gekauft hat?


----------



## Kyrador (26. Januar 2011)

Einziger Vorteil an Mittwochs-Wartung: ich gehe vor Arbeit nicht mehr an den Rechner und bin damit 30-45 Minuten eher auf Arbeit, d.h. ich kann dementsprechend auch früher Feierabend machen


----------



## Howjin15 (26. Januar 2011)

Hmm Jeden mittwoch das gleiche  Ich fang zu 99% erst um 10.45 zum Arbeiten an bis um ca. 19.30^^ Is dann nur doof an Patchdays wenn ichs dann noch am Abend Laden muss aber hey  Shit happens =)

Ach und hier is wirklich nix los... wir ham 9.48 und nur 3 posts? Nja^^


----------



## Howjin15 (26. Januar 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Einziger Vorteil an Mittwochs-Wartung: ich gehe vor Arbeit nicht mehr an den Rechner und bin damit 30-45 Minuten eher auf Arbeit, d.h. ich kann dementsprechend auch früher Feierabend machen




Hehe da würd ich noch früher komm 

Nja geht bei mir ned xD Einzelhandel halt


----------



## Kyrador (26. Januar 2011)

Lag wohl eher daran, dass der Thread bis eben noch dicht war


----------



## Howjin15 (26. Januar 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Lag wohl eher daran, dass der Thread bis eben noch dicht war




Oh ^^ Hey ich seh grad unser lieber Modi Firun hat sich heut vor 4 Jahren bei Buffed angemeldet  Gz dazu^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Januar 2011)

Dabow schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/News/WoW-Regionsweite-Realmpools-fuer-Schlachtfelder-und-Dungeonfinder-800101/


jo da steht das sei es in amerika testen, hab noch keien news gesehen, das das ganze weltweit live ist


----------



## Dabow (26. Januar 2011)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Oh ^^ Hey ich seh grad unser lieber Modi Firun hat sich heut vor 4 Jahren bei Buffed angemeldet  Gz dazu^^



Auch ein GZ von mir =)

und danke fürs öffnen des Threads @ Firun =)


----------



## Mindadar (26. Januar 2011)

Gz auch von mir, da man erst ab 5 jahre was bekommt....kriegst du jubeln von uns...*rofl*


----------



## Gromark (26. Januar 2011)

guten morgen


----------



## Aeonflu-X (26. Januar 2011)

Muss . . spielen!


----------



## hax (26. Januar 2011)

Moah ich brauch meine tägliche Dosis WoW, jeeeetzt!
Als Überbrückung eben die RIFT Beta weitergespielt aber das ist nicht das selbe, ich brauch mein WoW!


----------



## Tøtem (26. Januar 2011)

moin moin zusammen

und wie spielt sich Rift @hax?


----------



## Mindadar (26. Januar 2011)

Wollt heut die 85 machen -.- hab mich wo beworben die mich endlich testen wollen xD


----------



## hax (26. Januar 2011)

Tøtem schrieb:


> moin moin zusammen
> 
> und wie spielt sich Rift @hax?




Musste mir extra ne neue Grafikkarte holen damit ich mal über 20 FPS komme ^^
Hatte ne HD4850 und mit der neuen HD6870 krieg ich immer noch keine flüssige 60FPS.
Da vergeht mir immer schnell der Spielspaß und darum bin ich auch erst Level 5 und kann noch nicht viel zum Spiel sagen.


----------



## Tøtem (26. Januar 2011)

hax schrieb:


> Musste mir extra ne neue Grafikkarte holen damit ich mal über 20 FPS komme ^^
> Hatte ne HD4850 und mit der neuen HD6870 krieg ich immer noch keine flüssige 60FPS.
> Da vergeht mir immer schnell der Spielspaß und darum bin ich auch erst Level 5 und kann noch nicht viel zum Spiel sagen.


mmh ok,suche im mom nach ner alternative zu wow,hab im mom 10  85er,es ist zwar alles schöner geworden mit cata aber irgendwie doch immer das gleiche.Wenn man überlegt wie schnell man levelt in cata(schade eigentlich)


----------



## diemily (26. Januar 2011)

.. noch vllt nur noch 45min. =)


----------



## Cyringsoul (26. Januar 2011)

Gudn Taccchhh zusammen 

wo issn der Kaffee?? *umschau*

->*stellt paar Kekse aufn Tisch*


----------



## Tøtem (26. Januar 2011)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> Gudn Taccchhh zusammen
> 
> wo issn der Kaffee?? *umschau*
> 
> ->*stellt paar Kekse aufn Tisch*


mal 2 Kannen Kaffee hinstell


----------



## Darksereza (26. Januar 2011)

Kaffee rüber reich *

hier bitte und nen juten Morgen an alle.


----------



## BIGMON (26. Januar 2011)

Kaffee ist ne sehr gute Idee...


----------



## Tøtem (26. Januar 2011)

BIGMON schrieb:


> Kaffee ist ne sehr gute Idee...



Kaffee ist immer ne gute idee,Kaffee ist mein Lebenselixier


----------



## Gromark (26. Januar 2011)

danke für das frühstück^^

gebt mir Forscherligaaa


----------



## Darksereza (26. Januar 2011)

Tøtem schrieb:


> Kaffee ist immer ne gute idee,Kaffee ist mein Lebenselixier





Jap ohne Kaffee, ohne mich =P


Aber bereue es schon heute , ich hab mir Gestern extra frei genommen für Heute (zu viele überstunden)
und dachte mir ich kann den ganzen Tag wie früher mal wieder zocken... Hätte ich doch nur mal dran gedacht, dass Mittwoch ist =/


----------



## hax (26. Januar 2011)

Ist das eigentlich ungesund wenn man am Tag mindestens 3 Kannen Kaffee trinkt?


----------



## Darksereza (26. Januar 2011)

hax schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich ungesund wenn man am Tag mindestens 3 Kannen Kaffee trinkt?





Also Nervenschäden solltest du langsam in betracht ziehen, wenn jetz jede Kanne 1,2 - 1,5 Liter hat solltest du dir echt auch gedanken ums ertrinken machen =P


----------



## diemily (26. Januar 2011)

Mal ne Frage, da ja eh alle langeweile haben  Wie zur Hölle bekomm ich ne Signatur unter meinen Text und ein Anzeigebild neben meinem Text.. stelle mich heute ein bnissl blöde an.

Danke


----------



## Umnock (26. Januar 2011)

hax schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich ungesund wenn man am Tag mindestens 3 Kannen Kaffee trinkt?




nö das mache ich schon seit 15 Jahren so, das einzige was der nachteil ist das der Kafffee mich nicht mehr wach hält^^ Da muß dann immer Cola her^^


----------



## hax (26. Januar 2011)

diemily schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, da ja eh alle langeweile haben  Wie zur Hölle bekomm ich ne Signatur unter meinen Text und ein Anzeigebild neben meinem Text.. stelle mich heute ein bnissl blöde an.
> 
> Danke



Danach hatte ich auch gerade gesucht xD
Ganz oben rechts auf der Seite der blaue Kasten auf den Pfeil rechts von deinem Usernamen klicken und auf "Meine Einstellungen".


----------



## diemily (26. Januar 2011)

hax schrieb:


> Danach hatte ich auch gerade gesucht xD
> Ganz oben rechts auf der Seite der blaue Kasten auf den Pfeil rechts von deinem Usernamen klicken und auf "Meine Einstellungen".




Da war ich auch schon, aber weiter habe ich noch nix gefunden...


----------



## hax (26. Januar 2011)

Bei "Meine Einstellungen" musst du dann auf den Reiter "Profil" klicken.
Oder probier mal ob der Link geht: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php?app=core&module=usercp&tab=members&area=avatar


----------



## Valdrasiala (26. Januar 2011)

Moinsen *in den Channel gähn*


----------



## Daretina (26. Januar 2011)

morgen :> 
iwie schaffe ich es nie bis nach 11 uhr zu pennen :/


----------



## diemily (26. Januar 2011)

Juhuuuu gefunden, DANKEEEEE


----------



## Gromark (26. Januar 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ezv9pU03Qzc&feature=related


----------



## Michithekiller (26. Januar 2011)

WRATHBRINGER wo bist du


----------



## Cumulonimbus (26. Januar 2011)

Moin,

schade Ysera ist noch net on. Hoffentlich dauert das net mehr so lange :-)

lg


----------



## Taroliln (26. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5pidokakU4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Undeadlord16 (26. Januar 2011)

Gott sei Dank bin ich noch in der Uni, aber wenn ich heimkomme sind sie hoffentlich wieder online. Also so in einer halben Stunde


----------



## ofnadown (26. Januar 2011)

cumulonimbus spielste auf ysera alli oder horde?


----------



## Darksereza (26. Januar 2011)

Also ich glaub nicht das sie um 11 Uhr da sind.

Sonst waren sie vorher schon immer mal kurz Online gewesen aber jetz kein einziger =/ glaube heute wirds mal wieder was lääänger werden.


----------



## Sakthena (26. Januar 2011)

Heute kosten sie ihre Wartungszeit aber wieder voll aus. Mich würd ja mal interessieren wie es auf dem Server aussieht jeden Mittwoch vormittag, kann mir richtig vorstellen wie die GM's alle nackt am Stran von Uldum liegen und sich ihren Pelz wärmen...


----------



## Darksereza (26. Januar 2011)

Darksereza schrieb:


> Also ich glaub nicht das sie um 11 Uhr da sind.
> 
> Sonst waren sie vorher schon immer mal kurz Online gewesen aber jetz kein einziger =/ glaube heute wirds mal wieder was lääänger werden.






Mist xD ich schreib dass hier in dem Moment kommen die Server on xDDD


----------



## Gromark (26. Januar 2011)

Forscherliga on! Yeaaaah


----------



## Cyringsoul (26. Januar 2011)

wieso mist?.. ist doch gut


----------



## Tøtem (26. Januar 2011)

Thrall lässt mal wieder auf sich warten


----------



## Michithekiller (26. Januar 2011)

WRATHBRINGER uch, bis nächsten Mittwoch


----------



## Buschy aka Serina (26. Januar 2011)

muss zin rokh farmen ... muss zin rokh farmen ... Server kommt ON!


----------



## Valdrasiala (26. Januar 2011)

Hammer... Danke für ein schönes Video am Morgen!


----------



## diemily (26. Januar 2011)

Malygos noch down -.-*


----------



## Lhunaia (26. Januar 2011)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> Gudn Taccchhh zusammen
> 
> wo issn der Kaffee?? *umschau*
> 
> ->*stellt paar Kekse aufn Tisch*



'n paar Mettbrötchen dazustell...


----------



## diemily (26. Januar 2011)

Lhunaia schrieb:


> 'n paar Mettbrötchen dazustell...



toll jetzt bekomm ich schon wieder hunger.....*indiekücheflitz


----------



## rockzilla789 (26. Januar 2011)

wo bleibt anetheron?? oO


----------



## Tøtem (26. Januar 2011)

THRALL will auch net on kommen


----------



## tost7 (26. Januar 2011)

Sind alle server wieder da?

Wenn ich übers Arsenal aufs Ah zugreifen will komm nämlich nur "Auf diesem Server werden Wartungsarbeiten durchgeführt".


----------



## Draceus (26. Januar 2011)

@Howjin15:
Was hast du denn für Arbeitszeiten?
Das wäre ja eine Ladenöffnung von 11-19 Uhr.
Dass möchte ich auch mal haben, wo gieb's das? :-)


----------



## Kerbe (9. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## FDH (9. Februar 2011)

moin 
sollte heute nicht gepatcht werden?? ..... *ist auf dem neuesten stand* -.-


----------



## Naho (9. Februar 2011)

Da steht man einmal um 6 auf um gleich zu zocken und dann sind die Server down q.q


----------



## Naho (9. Februar 2011)

Doppelpost


----------



## Ellesmere (9. Februar 2011)

Morgääähhnn....*Brötchen auf den Tisch stell*


----------



## villain (9. Februar 2011)

Naho schrieb:


> Da steht man einmal um 6 auf um gleich zu zocken und dann sind die Server down q.q



ja... ist nicht schön...

immer diese spontanen serverarbeiten von dienstag zu mittwoch... *kopfschüttel* und dann noch der patch! wahrscheinlich ist es blizzard so gegen 5 uhr früh eingefallen, dass sie den patch heute raufspielen wollen - so ganz spontan. hätte man ja vielleicht auch mal ankündigen können!


/ironie off


----------



## bigenni (9. Februar 2011)

tjaaaaa....moinnnnnnnnn.....nur mit dem unterschied das er den Patch nich runterladen tut...startet man wow ....soll man neustarten und den patch runterladen...nur wie???wenn es net geht??????????????


----------



## Demontra (9. Februar 2011)

öhm, was ist das denn "World of Warcraft ist auf dem neusten Stand" steht bei mir und wenn ich mich einlogge, kommt eine Meldung "Patch erforderlich" mit einem Button "Neustart" und dann kommt wieder der Launcher mit der Meldung "WoW ist auf dem neusten stand" 

!?!?!?!? Ich bin verwirrt

Edit:
@Poster über mir: ah gut, ist nicht nur bei mir so


----------



## bigenni (9. Februar 2011)

Demontra schrieb:


> öhm, was ist das denn "World of Warcraft ist auf dem neusten Stand" steht bei mir und wenn ich mich einlogge, kommt eine Meldung "Patch erforderlich" mit einem Button "Neustart" und dann kommt wieder der Launcher mit der Meldung "WoW ist auf dem neusten stand"
> 
> !?!?!?!? Ich bin verwirrt



genau wie bei mir....ich auch verwirrt sein^^


----------



## Urobeson (9. Februar 2011)

Dito, aber einfach mal abwarten. Wir kriegen schon unseren Patch und können dann zoggn. Also keep cool. *AK wegleg*


----------



## Demontra (9. Februar 2011)

Na dann bin ich mal auf zur Arbeit (oléoléé) und heut abend gegen halb 6 wirds dann bestimmt funktionieren


----------



## Ragipopagi (9. Februar 2011)

Moin allerseits.. 
was schätzt ihr wann alles paletti ist? 16uhr+ ???


----------



## Kerbe (9. Februar 2011)

Warum zahle ich eigentlich die verdammten 13Euro wenn nichts funktioniert :p *Ironie*


----------



## Tyranos1 (9. Februar 2011)

Was nützt der Patch aufm Pc jezz, wenn die Server um 11 on kommen?


----------



## Deregond (9. Februar 2011)

Tyranos1 schrieb:


> Was nützt der Patch aufm Pc jezz, wenn die Server um 11 on kommen?



Vor der Arbeit/Schule den Patch anfangen zu saugen -> Nachher direkt zocken können ..


----------



## Fallensteller (9. Februar 2011)

Moin zusammen!

wie groß wird den der patch sein hmmm 1 GB? Ich hoffe nen tick weniger, bin mit nem Surfstick unterwegs. 
naja muss ich halt bis heute abend den patch herunterladen  was nicht so schön is ^^

btw. Zocken klappt wunderbar !

Grüße Fallensteller


----------



## bigenni (9. Februar 2011)

Fallensteller schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> wie groß wird den der patch sein hmmm 1 GB? Ich hoffe nen tick weniger, bin mit nem Surfstick unterwegs.
> naja muss ich halt bis heute abend den patch herunterladen  was nicht so schön is ^^
> ...



1GB???...globsch net ich denk ma eh paar MB`s...aber net 1GB


----------



## Fallensteller (9. Februar 2011)

Moin zusammen!

wie groß wird den der patch sein hmmm 1 GB? Ich hoffe nen tick weniger, bin mit nem Surfstick unterwegs. 
naja muss ich halt bis heute abend den patch herunterladen  was nicht so schön is ^^

btw. Zocken klappt wunderbar !

Grüße Fallensteller


----------



## Tyranos1 (9. Februar 2011)

pre patches für neue addons hatten vll. nen Gb, aber nen reiner hotfix ohne instanzen etc. wird eher recht klein sein.


----------



## Fallensteller (9. Februar 2011)

Sorry für den doppel post wollte bigenni antworten auf einmal is der gleich beitrag von mir nochmal da, seltsam.

@
bigenni 

ah sehr gut dann bin ich beruhigt also unter einem GB 

grüße fallensteller

* 
*


----------



## sensêij1988 (9. Februar 2011)

Habe gelesen das er bei den Amis nur 150 MB groß sein sol


----------



## Luminesce (9. Februar 2011)

pala nerf..grummel


----------



## Fallensteller (9. Februar 2011)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> Habe gelesen das er bei den Amis nur 150 MB groß sein sol





hui das wäre ja Super. Hmmm bei soviele änderunge die in dem patch sind nur 150 MB, habe mit minimum 500 MB gerechnet. 
Aber ca. 150 MB das ist ja Traumhaft 


Grüße Fallensteller


----------



## ufzu (9. Februar 2011)

Ach Leute,es is doch jedesmal das gleiche !

Bis um 11 Uhr (voraussichtliches Wartungsarbeiten-Ende) sinds noch knapp 4 Stunden,was wollt Ihr auch jetzt schon den Patch runter laden wenn ihr eh noch nicht zocken könnt ?

Wartet mal bis 10 oder halb 11 und versucht es dann nochmal oder um ganz sicher zu gehen,erst nachdem die Wartungsarbeiten beendet sind !

@ Deregond: halb 11 kannste den Patch auch noch runter laden und wenn du wieder Heime bist auch direkt zocken,wirst doch nicht gleich um 11 Feierabend haben oder ?

Manche sind ganz schöne Suchti´s und können echt nicht mal nen paar Minuten länger warten bis sie Zocken können,man man man !


----------



## Bismerlo (9. Februar 2011)

ufzu schrieb:


> Ach Leute,es is doch jedesmal das gleiche !
> 
> Bis um 11 Uhr (voraussichtliches Wartungsarbeiten-Ende) sinds noch knapp 4 Stunden,was wollt Ihr auch jetzt schon den Patch runter laden wenn ihr eh noch nicht zocken könnt ?
> 
> ...



jaaaa.. wir sind die suchtis aber du hängst auch vorm pc im buffed forum und sagst wir ind die bösen  fail^^


----------



## Fallensteller (9. Februar 2011)

So..... Ich kauf mir jetzt Brötchen und Nutella. Hmmm lecker^^

Fallensteller


----------



## asterodeia (9. Februar 2011)

@ufzu: Lass uns doch. Die meisten müssen nunmal gleich zur Arbeit/Schule und wollten den Patch halt vorher schonmal starten. Da ist doch nix dran auszusetzen...


----------



## Fallensteller (9. Februar 2011)

Bismerlo schrieb:


> jaaaa.. wir sind die suchtis aber du hängst auch vorm pc im buffed forum und sagst wir ind die bösen  fail^^





ROFL, hast völlig recht!

Fallensteller


----------



## FranzisO (9. Februar 2011)

So sieht es aus... 
Ich habe hier eine nette DSL light Leitung mit satten 380 kbit/s 
Und ich ärgere mich tierisch dass ich wärend meiner Arbeitszeit den Patch nicht laden lassen kann. 
Das heißt, ich darf heute am späten Nachmittag anfangen den Patch zu laden und wie lange das mit der Leitung dauert darf sich nun jeder selber ausrechnen! 

keine pre-patch daten die man auch mal über Nacht hätte ziehen können. 

Echt Supi


----------



## ufzu (9. Februar 2011)

@ Bismerlo: du bist mit deinem Post Fail,ich habe nicht gesagt das ihr die Bösen seit (komisch wie sich manche angesprochen fühlen) es geht hier um einige die es nicht mehr abwarten können zu Zocken was ein anzeichen für Sucht sein kann !!!
Und ja ich hänge hier rum,warum ? Weil ichs kann,ich bin schon längst auf Arbeit,hab aber nix zu tun und werd mir gleich nen Film anschauen um meine Zeit rum zu bekommen !


@ Fallensteller,wenn man keine Ahnung hat,einfach mal die Fr.... halten ! Dumm einem Post zustimmen kann jeder !

Wie sich hier manche gleich angegriffen fühlen,man man man !

Fakt ist es doch,das wenn die Wartungsarbeiten um 5 beginnen,ich den Patch nicht gleich kurz danach runter laden kann,der muss ja erstmal auf ALLE Server aufgespielt und frei gegeben werden (Blizzards berühmtes Knöpfchen) !

Also Chillt mal nen bissel,es sind ja noch 3 Stunden zeit wenn nix dazwischen kommt !


----------



## Lakep (9. Februar 2011)

FranzisO schrieb:


> So sieht es aus...
> Ich habe hier eine nette DSL light Leitung mit satten 380 kbit/s
> Und ich ärgere mich tierisch dass ich wärend meiner Arbeitszeit den Patch nicht laden lassen kann.
> Das heißt, ich darf heute am späten Nachmittag anfangen den Patch zu laden und wie lange das mit der Leitung dauert darf sich nun jeder selber ausrechnen!
> ...



Niemand kann was für deine scheiss Internetleistung, nicht mal Blizzard.


----------



## Fredericus (9. Februar 2011)

@ufzu

so so, der patch wird auf die liveserver gespielt, um ihn von da herunter zu laden, und es ist interessant, andere flamen, aber während der arbeit zocken und filmchen gucken, hör ufzu schwätzen und tu was fürs geld


----------



## Bismerlo (9. Februar 2011)

Fredericus schrieb:


> @ufzu
> 
> hör ufzu schwätzen und tu was fürs geld



hehe :3


----------



## Kerbe (9. Februar 2011)

also wenn der Admin das hier sieht wir ihr euch anmault ist hier gleich zu !!! Benehmt euch


----------



## Arino (9. Februar 2011)

pala nerf (zumindest der heal^^) is garned sooo hart.. 10% is doch nix.
spiele selber einen und bin ganz selten bei boss kämpfen am ende oom.
ich denke mal dass bei dem (ich weiß den namen gerade nicht) großen langsamen heal.. angenommen er kostet 7k mana 7.7k mana auch nicht mehr ins tragen kommen.=)

außerdem können healpalas doch fast alle paar sekunden dem tank nen superdicken kostenlosen heal reindrücken =) + flamme. 
das einzige was mich allgemein am pala stört is der (mit glyphe) nicht mehr 20% reg.. der auf 18%? runter is immernoch 50% heal nerf gibt.


----------



## Mooqoo (9. Februar 2011)

ufzu schrieb:


> @ Bismerlo: du bist mit deinem Post Fail,ich habe nicht gesagt das ihr die Bösen seit (komisch wie sich manche angesprochen fühlen) es geht hier um einige die es nicht mehr abwarten können zu Zocken was ein anzeichen für Sucht sein kann !!!
> Und ja ich hänge hier rum,warum ? Weil ichs kann,ich bin schon längst auf Arbeit,hab aber nix zu tun und werd mir gleich nen Film anschauen um meine Zeit rum zu bekommen !
> 
> 
> ...



Wegen Beleidung /reported

Du bist doch der, der sich hier angegriffen fühlt . . . Und erstmal vor dem Flamen vor den Spiegel stellen, die rechte Hand nehmen und ins Zentrum des Gesichtes packen . . .

Aber wir sind ja die dummen Suchties, die hier ins Forum schauen und sich schon mal informieren wollen > Wir denken ein wenig voraus . . . Aber du hast ja deinen coolen Job, wo du surfen und Filme gucken kannst (ob du das darfst sollte dein Chef entscheiden) . . .

Du solltest erstmal runterkommen und erstmal nachdenken vor dem posten . . .


----------



## Dabow (9. Februar 2011)

Ich freu mich auf den Patch =)

Neue Juwe Gems, und die neuen Alchi Steine =)

Feral nerf  ? wayne 
Specc ich halt resto *g*


----------



## Tamîkus (9. Februar 2011)

nur ma zu info hab ma noma versucht den download zu starten und seh an er geht und nur 153 mb super ! ich geh nu zu arbeit und las in laden bis dan leuts


----------



## Tyranos1 (9. Februar 2011)

*News:* Patch ist nun verfügbar. (rund 175mb)


----------



## sensêij1988 (9. Februar 2011)

hmmm patch is downloadbereit aber nach den ersten MB kommt die Meldung "Spiel beschädigt Repair Tool nutzen" auch mit Als Admin hats nix gebracht


----------



## Dabow (9. Februar 2011)

Tyranos1 schrieb:


> *News:* Patch ist nun verfügbar. (rund 175mb)



Vielen Dank mein Lieber =) 
Konnte ihn noch vor Arbeitsbeginn starten *g*

Ich geh jetzt mal den PC wechseln, bis später


----------



## Bismerlo (9. Februar 2011)

ca. mit 50kbs am laden  das passt doch super bis 11  :3 viel spass beim laden O.o


----------



## Tazmal (9. Februar 2011)

asterodeia schrieb:


> @ufzu: Lass uns doch. Die meisten müssen nunmal gleich zur Arbeit/Schule und wollten den Patch halt vorher schonmal starten. Da ist doch nix dran auszusetzen...



Die meisten sind süchtler die schule schwänzen und viele in wow haben auch keinne job, weil die welt ja so gemein ist und zu wenig arbeit bietet.

Redet euch nur raus mit euren meinunge warum ihr den patch jetzt schon saugen wollt, das ist einzig und alleine nur SUCHT.

Danke für die Flames und co,

Buffed Com wird immer blöder !


----------



## Tyranos1 (9. Februar 2011)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> hmmm patch is downloadbereit aber nach den ersten MB kommt die Meldung "Spiel beschädigt Repair Tool nutzen" auch mit Als Admin hats nix gebracht



Der Fehler liegt nicht am Patch selber.

lg Tyra


----------



## McSepp (9. Februar 2011)

Tazmal schrieb:


> Die *meisten* sind süchtler die schule schwänzen und *viele *in wow haben auch keinne job, weil die welt ja so gemein ist und zu wenig arbeit bietet.
> 
> Redet euch nur raus mit euren meinunge warum ihr den patch jetzt schon saugen wollt, das ist einzig und alleine nur SUCHT.
> 
> ...



Sehr schöne Verallgemeinerung! Dank deinem Post kann die "blöde" Community sehen, wie man es nicht machen sollte...

Jeder kann den Patch doch dann downloaden wann er/sie will. Ob man dafür jetzt die Schule schwänzt, den ganzen Tag daheim rumsitzt, weil man keine Arbeit hat, oder einfach vor der Schule/Arbeit runterläd, kann und sollte dir egal sein! 


Bei mir schwankt die Downloadrate ungemein: von 50kb/s bis auf 500kb/s


----------



## Snolyn (9. Februar 2011)

jaaaa, ihr seid alle alle suchtis, nur ich nicht.
deswegen häng ich auch hier rum, weil ich genauso warte wie ihr.
aber das sag ich auch nicht.

*hüstel*


----------



## niaselegris (9. Februar 2011)

hier isser binnen 4 Minuten geladen worden...


----------



## Sethclaw (9. Februar 2011)

Mal sehn wie blizz meinen uh beschnitten hat :<


----------



## Resch (9. Februar 2011)

Mh könnt ihn ja auf Arbeit laden, bei einer 3MB Standleitung sollte das in unter einer Minute fertig sein^^ Aber da ich nach der Arbeit eh noch Sport mache kann ich ihn auch vorm Sport starten.


----------



## HornyBull (9. Februar 2011)

hey tazmal was arbeitest denn du wo man um 8:30 noch gemütlich im forum rumchatten kann?

btw sind in österreich und afaik an vielen unis derzeit semesterferien...böse suchtis..


----------



## Resch (9. Februar 2011)

Also Informatiker hat man auch zwischendurch auf Arbeit Zeit^^ Wenn man die ganze Zeit durch programmiert dreht man sonst durch xD


----------



## Malokos (9. Februar 2011)

Man man man sind aber ne menge leute am laden 
hab nur 120 kb/s -.- das is ja mal garnichts  aber wenigstens kann ich heute dann noch eine ini machen bevor ich zur Schule los muss


----------



## Arino (9. Februar 2011)

irgendwie jede woche das selbe gelaber vonwegen suchtis und jeder zweite der sich rechtfertigt wieso er doch um diese uhrzeiten im forum hängt..
das dies manchen nicht selbst aufn keks geht.. 
als wenn da manche leute ihre bestätigung bräuchten.. 
mindestens 50% der leute die hier angeben dass sie arbeiten,
haben sicherlich nur angst dass sie ertapt wurden beim hartzen oder sonstwas.. 

einfach aufn patch freuen und darüber disskutieren. 
wen juckts ob hier wer arbeitet oder nich?


----------



## Gromark (9. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgeeeen,

hat zufällig irgendwer jetzt die deutschen patchnotes wo alles drinnen steht?
also die aktuellsten halt 

MfG


----------



## Manticorê (9. Februar 2011)

Moin, 

Patchnotes 4.0.6


----------



## Gromark (9. Februar 2011)

dankeschön


----------



## Manticorê (9. Februar 2011)

np ;-)


----------



## McSepp (9. Februar 2011)

Ich finde es irgendwie schade, dass nach dem Runterladen und der Installation keine Patchnotes mehr kommen...


----------



## ToxicAvenger (9. Februar 2011)

WIR WERDEN ALLE STERBEN""""


----------



## Bismerlo (9. Februar 2011)

super.. us bluepost bestätigt extre, verbuggte anzeigen für rogues,dks,ferals und jägern  alle meine klassen Oo! /cry


----------



## Bif (9. Februar 2011)

Gnome und Blutelfpaladine aber zuerst bitte!


----------



## Mickon (9. Februar 2011)

sagt mal wo droppen denn die neuen juwe rezepte denn so? habe gehört am meisten glück soll mann wohl in instanzen haben !


----------



## Sethclaw (9. Februar 2011)

Mickon schrieb:


> sagt mal wo droppen denn die neuen juwe rezepte denn so? habe gehört am meisten glück soll mann wohl in instanzen haben !



wenn ichs noch richtig im kopf random bei mobs ^^


----------



## KingKloete (9. Februar 2011)

Forscherliga is wieder on ^^ damit hat sich der thread für diese Woche wieder erledigt für mich 
 angenehmen vormittag wünsche ich


----------



## Bismerlo (9. Februar 2011)

viele realms schon online  viel spass


----------



## ufzu (9. Februar 2011)

Fredericus schrieb:


> @ufzu
> 
> so so, der patch wird auf die liveserver gespielt, um ihn von da herunter zu laden, und es ist interessant, andere flamen, aber während der arbeit zocken und filmchen gucken, hör ufzu schwätzen und tu was fürs geld



Und du kannst anscheinend echt nicht richtig lesen,ich habe mit KEINEM Wort gesagt,das ich wärend der Arbeit zocke,was ich selbstverständlich auch NICHT tue ! Wenn ich zocke,dann will ich meine ruhe dabei haben,was ich auf Arbeit nicht immer habe.

Auch habe ich in meinem 2. Post nix von Suchti´s geschrieben (ja im ersten schon) dort habe ich lediglich geschrieben,das manch ein Verhalten ein Suchtverhalten sein KANN !

Trotzdem is es doch eigentlich Logisch,das man nicht gleich um 5 oder auch 1-2 stunden später den Patch Downloaden kann,wenn er doch erst aufgespielt wird und manche wissen/kennen auch das "Knöpfchen" von Blizz,wodurch ein Patch erst aktiviert wird,das war doch schonmal bei einem Patch,den man zwar schon runter laden konnte,aber der erst später aktiviert wurde !

Denkt mal nen bissel nach und konzentriert euch auf das Wesentliche worum es hier geht als gleich zu Flamen und andere auch noch dazu zu bringen :-)


----------



## ufzu (9. Februar 2011)

Mickon schrieb:


> sagt mal wo droppen denn die neuen juwe rezepte denn so? habe gehört am meisten glück soll mann wohl in instanzen haben !



Zum Thema Rezepte: auch die 3 neuen VZ Rezepte droppen Random !


----------



## Tyranos1 (9. Februar 2011)

*Update:* Die ersten Server sind online.


----------



## ufzu (9. Februar 2011)

Schurken,DK´s,Jäger und Katzen haben einen Bug,die Energie/Resource wird nicht richtig angezeigt,an einem Hotfix wird gearbeitet !

Meine Meinung: ich glaub man hat sich all die Jahre schon daran gewöhnt das es mit jedem Patch neue probleme gibt !


----------



## RedShirt (9. Februar 2011)

Sie haben bis 18 Uhr Zeit - dann bin ich vermutlich daheim.
Und die daily cronjobs sollten laufen (Transmute, Eventbosse)


----------



## Deregond (9. Februar 2011)

ufzu schrieb:


> @ Deregond: halb 11 kannste den Patch auch noch runter laden und wenn du wieder Heime bist auch direkt zocken,wirst doch nicht gleich um 11 Feierabend haben oder ?
> 
> Manche sind ganz schöne Suchti´s und können echt nicht mal nen paar Minuten länger warten bis sie Zocken können,man man man !


/facepalm.
Ich wollte einfach nur bevor ich zu Schule gehen anfangen zu laden und wenn ich dann um 5 heim komme hät ich nimmer laden brauchen, weisst du, man kann den PC auch laufen lassen!
Hauptsache dumm rumflamen..


----------



## Paradøx (10. Februar 2011)

Hiho. Könnt ihr euch im moment einloggen? Hoffe ich bin nicht der einzigste^^


----------



## Delröy1 (10. Februar 2011)

immo sind server sowie hp wohl down^^


----------



## Testare (10. Februar 2011)

Nö biste net, zumindest auf Aman´Thul sind wohl eben ne Menge Leuts geflogen und kommen nimmer rein


----------



## manaman122 (10. Februar 2011)

da wartet man 30min auf Dungeon und dann zack [font=Verdana, sans-serif]server off [/font]


----------



## Paradøx (10. Februar 2011)

Musste i-wann ja mal wieder so kommen. Hatte mich schon gewundert, da es in letzter zeit nicht so viele Servercrashs gab^^


----------



## Testare (10. Februar 2011)

Tja sowas passiert zuweilen, wenn mal wieder die Serviceleute vor Ort die Server für nen Speeddownload einer Tonne Pornofilme nutzen^^


----------



## teichtaucher (10. Februar 2011)

Testare schrieb:


> Nö biste net, zumindest auf Aman´Thul sind wohl eben ne Menge Leuts geflogen und kommen nimmer rein



auf blackrock das selbe


----------



## Possessed (10. Februar 2011)

spiele atm auf 3 verschiedenen servern. alle down. einloggen impossible


----------



## manaman122 (10. Februar 2011)

Hoffen wa ma  da[font=Verdana, sans-serif]s e[/font][font=Verdana, sans-serif]s nich lange dauert ^^[/font]


----------



## Delröy1 (10. Februar 2011)

das geht ja schon 10 min? wer weiß worans liegt oder sonstwas^^


----------



## Arosk (10. Februar 2011)

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/status?locale=de_de


----------



## Karli1994 (10. Februar 2011)

bei mir auf Baelgun vorhin meine Gildeee hat 780 Mitglieder davon waren über 30 online dan plötlich ...ist jetzt offline mindestens 25 mal und 20 min später hats mich auch erwischt jetzt komm ich auch nicht rein


----------



## HornyBull (16. Februar 2011)

FÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖRST....kann nicht schlafen =(


----------



## ChrisR1986 (16. Februar 2011)

Naja, zumindest der erste, der was geschrieben hat..

weiß einer wie lang die Downtime ist?

Dieses mal stand nämlich links im Infokästchen mal gar nichts vom Serverdown oder den Zeiten


----------



## Golfyarmani (16. Februar 2011)

Mir geht es genau so, keine Info wie lange es dauern soll


----------



## TheManWithTheHat (16. Februar 2011)

ChrisR1986 schrieb:


> Naja, zumindest der erste, der was geschrieben hat..
> 
> weiß einer wie lang die Downtime ist?
> 
> Dieses mal stand nämlich links im Infokästchen mal gar nichts vom Serverdown oder den Zeiten



doch stand da ... 3 bis 11 uhr


----------



## Grushdak (16. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen


ChrisR1986 schrieb:


> Dieses mal stand nämlich links im Infokästchen mal gar nichts vom Serverdown oder den Zeiten


Das stand sehr wohl da. 

von 3.[sup]oo[/sup] Uhr bis 11.[sup]oo[/sup] Uhr


----------



## Firun (16. Februar 2011)

Mal schauen , vielleicht dauert es auch gar nicht bis 11:00uhr, wäre nicht das erste mal das bei solchen Normalen Wartungsarbeiten die Server früher online sind als erwartet.


----------



## Tamîkus (16. Februar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Das stand sehr wohl da.
> 
> von 3.[sup]oo[/sup] Uhr bis 11.[sup]oo[/sup] Uhr



steht ja jeden mitwoch da oder dienstag


----------



## HornyBull (16. Februar 2011)

jap bis 11 uhr is serverwartung...

mir gings genau so...konnte wie gesagt nicht schlafen. Als ich dann mal kucken wollte wie lange down is und kein Infokästchen da war dachte ich schon "Geil, server sind wieder da"...naja fehlanzeige ^^


----------



## Kingseb (16. Februar 2011)

Immer wieder Mittwochs... "tralalala"


----------



## Sonsbecker (16. Februar 2011)

Kingseb schrieb:


> Immer wieder Mittwochs... "tralalala"



/sign

mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen (singen)


----------



## Mugdol (16. Februar 2011)

Mhh kann sich ja nur noch um Stunden handeln. Erstmal Kaffee kochen!!!


----------



## Gromark (16. Februar 2011)

Morgeeeeeen!


----------



## Ahramanyu (16. Februar 2011)

Hach ja, Mittwochs Vormittag, der perfekte Zeitpunkt für Arzttermine.


----------



## Cruzia (16. Februar 2011)

vielleicht ist es auch nur mal wieder ein Server Neustart? ist ja niht normal dass die gar nix dazu schreiben


----------



## Firun (16. Februar 2011)

Hier sind die  Aktuellen und Offiziellen Server Status Realmstatus


----------



## Karli1994 (16. Februar 2011)

HornyBull schrieb:


> FÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖRST....kann nicht schlafen =(



gz nummer 61847


----------



## sensêij1988 (16. Februar 2011)

Moin Werte Buffed Gemeinde


----------



## Gromark (16. Februar 2011)

warum hab ich eigentlich immer mittwochs soviele freistunden?


----------



## Benon (16. Februar 2011)

Cruzia schrieb:


> vielleicht ist es auch nur mal wieder ein Server Neustart? ist ja niht normal dass die gar nix dazu schreiben



ne mein Server ging gestern pünktlich um 3 Uhr aus, wird aber warscheinlich früher wieder da sein, da ich mir nich vorstellen kann das die so lang brauchen wenns "nur" ne normale Wartung ist.

Naja ich lass mal Kaffee und frische Brötchen da 

(und hoffe das ich nicht die einzige arme Sau bin die grad auf der Arbeit hockt  )

LG Benon


----------



## Heavyimpact (16. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen an alle  

Die kurzen Server-Neustarts finde ich irgendwie lustiger, als das heute Morgen 

Naja mach ich halt was sinnvolles und lese mir das Forum durch


----------



## Urobeson (16. Februar 2011)

Benon schrieb:


> ...
> (und hoffe das ich nicht die einzige arme Sau bin die grad auf der Arbeit hockt  )
> 
> LG Benon



Nö, wir sind zumindest zu zweit.


----------



## Modradus (16. Februar 2011)

Gromark schrieb:


> warum hab ich eigentlich immer mittwochs soviele freistunden?



Da sag ich nur "Murphys Gesetz" _„Alles, was schiefgehen kann, wird auch schiefgehen.“_ (_„Whatever can go wrong, will go wrong.“_ )

auch immer wenn ich Mittwochs Spätschicht habe :-)


----------



## Benon (16. Februar 2011)

Urobeson schrieb:


> Nö, wir sind zumindest zu zweit.



Wenigstens ein mitfühlender 

Bis 18Uhr an der arbeit hocken wo ich doch so gern mal wieder spielen würd, gammel...

Und endlich mal wieder n ruhiges frühstück mit Metbrötchen genießen, das wär was^^


----------



## Akairo (16. Februar 2011)

Mein Problem is: um 11 fängt mein dienst an^^


----------



## Cruzia (16. Februar 2011)

warum habe ich mittwochs Urlaub???? !!! jetzt muss ich ja tatsächlich was sinnvolles tun XD


----------



## Gromark (16. Februar 2011)

reeeedet


----------



## Benon (16. Februar 2011)

Cruzia schrieb:


> warum habe ich mittwochs Urlaub???? !!! jetzt muss ich ja tatsächlich was sinnvolles tun XD



Sinnvoll? Was ist sinnvoller als vor dem Rechner zu sitzen und alle 2Sekunden zu schauen ob die Server wieder oben sind?


----------



## TheManWithTheHat (16. Februar 2011)

Cruzia schrieb:


> vielleicht ist es auch nur mal wieder ein Server Neustart? ist ja niht normal dass die gar nix dazu schreiben



Nope. Ist eine angekündigte Server-Wartung. Die Server sind von 3 - 11 Uhr down, so wie es gestern im Infofenster stand und auch http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/1028281/ angekündigt ist.

Das jetzt kein Infofenster erscheint liegt daran, dass die Server, welche die Infos bereitstellen, gewartet werden ....


----------



## pixeljedi (16. Februar 2011)

moin @all

*gähn*


----------



## <<NôGô>> (16. Februar 2011)

Benon schrieb:


> Wenigstens ein mitfühlender
> 
> Bis 18Uhr an der arbeit hocken wo ich doch so gern mal wieder spielen würd, gammel...
> 
> Und endlich mal wieder n ruhiges frühstück mit Metbrötchen genießen, das wär was^^




Wir sind zu 3, ;D Ich hock hier auch rum.  Zwar nur bis Viertel nach 4 aber naja ^^

Ach bevor ichs vergess...

*Benon eins meiner Mettbrötchen rüberschieb*

Guten Freunden gibt man doch ein Mettbrötchen...oder?! ^^


----------



## Fremder123 (16. Februar 2011)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Wir sind zu 3, ;D Ich hock hier auch rum. Zwar nur bis Viertel nach 4 aber naja ^^


Hier ist Nummer 4! Sind wir wirklich nur 4 Leute die arbeiten (und nebenbei im Forum dösen)?! Armes Schland!^^


----------



## Benon (16. Februar 2011)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Wir sind zu 3, ;D Ich hock hier auch rum. Zwar nur bis Viertel nach 4 aber naja ^^
> 
> Ach bevor ichs vergess...
> 
> ...



*Rülps* Danke, das habe ich gebraucht  
Nimm dir ruhig ein Kaffee und Brötchen von oben, hab ich da abgestellt 



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Hier ist Nummer 4! Sind wir wirklich nur 4 Leute die arbeiten (und nebenbei im Forum dösen)?! Armes Schland!^^



xD "Arbeitslosigkeit gestiegen, nurnoch 4 Arbeitende Leute in Deutschland"


----------



## Cruzia (16. Februar 2011)

nuja da haste recht was sit sinnvoller als alle paar sekunden zu schaun ob es geht ^^

habe ich jetzt au grade nomma gemacht XD

aber jetzt geh ich wirklich erstmal weg ^^ 

Biba


----------



## <<NôGô>> (16. Februar 2011)

Cruzia schrieb:


> Biba




Der Vogel aus der Sesamstraße heist aber Bibu Oô


@Benon:

Die Schlagzeile wäre cool ^^ Aber auch i wie erbärmlich  


Ach und Danke für den Kaffee. Den hab ich gebraucht.


----------



## Pitysplash (16. Februar 2011)

Mooorgään 
*Kaffee in die Runde schmeiß*


----------



## Düddi (16. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen,

also Kaffee nehme ich gerne^^ auch wenn hier auf der Arbeit die Maschine schon heiss läuft^^


Lg euch allen


----------



## Firun (16. Februar 2011)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Mooorgään
> *Kaffee in die Runde schmeiß*



Danke *Kaffee nehm*


----------



## <<NôGô>> (16. Februar 2011)

Düddi schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> also Kaffee nehme ich gerne^^ auch wenn hier auf der Arbeit die Maschine schon heiss läuft^^
> 
> ...




Jihaaa 

Noch einer vom arbeitenden Volk 

Es werden immer mehr  


P.S. Mods und Admins zählen nicht 

Informatiker haben auch zuviel Spaß am arbeiten und Rennfahrer denk ich mal gibts hier nicht


----------



## Gromark (16. Februar 2011)

go forscherliga, gogo!


----------



## pixeljedi (16. Februar 2011)

<--------------- is renter 

also weder noch.... aber spass hab ich trotzdem


----------



## <<NôGô>> (16. Februar 2011)

Rentner Oô

WTF Oô

Kann verstehen das du spaß hast


----------



## cottbus (16. Februar 2011)

bis wann werden die server down seien? bei mir erscheint keine nachricht...


----------



## pixeljedi (16. Februar 2011)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Rentner Oô
> 
> WTF Oô
> 
> Kann verstehen das du spaß hast



na ja...aus gesundheitlichen gründen.....  vom alter her bin ich noch nich soweit..


----------



## Gryphos (16. Februar 2011)

cottbus schrieb:


> bis wann werden die server down seien? bei mir erscheint keine nachricht...



bis 11


----------



## orkman (16. Februar 2011)

dann sinds ja nur noch 45 min


----------



## Gryphos (16. Februar 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> dann sinds ja nur noch 45 min



abwarten - wär ja net das 1. Mal, dass verlängert wird ^^


----------



## Benon (16. Februar 2011)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Jihaaa
> 
> Noch einer vom arbeitenden Volk
> 
> ...



"Schlagzeile: Bildzeitung lügt, die Anzahl der Arbeiter in Deutschland steigt rapide an. Nun sind es 5 statt 4."

Ps.: Informatiker haben zuviel Spaß? Kann dir ja ma streamen was ich so mach dann siehste das das mit Spaß soviel zutun hat wie n Butterbrot mit ner Tiefseemine....xD


----------



## sensêij1988 (16. Februar 2011)

Benon schrieb:


> "Schlagzeile: Bildzeitung lügt, die Anzahl der Arbeiter in Deutschland steigt rapide an. Nun sind es 5 statt 4."


Und der Rest liest immernoch das Buffedforum^^


----------



## orkman (16. Februar 2011)

Benon schrieb:


> Ps.: Informatiker haben zuviel Spaß? Kann dir ja ma streamen was ich so mach dann siehste das das mit Spaß soviel zutun hat wie n Butterbrot mit ner Tiefseemine....xD



ich wette mcgyver kann dir die tiefseemine mit dem butterbrot entschärfen


----------



## Benon (16. Februar 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ich wette mcgyver kann dir die tiefseemine mit dem butterbrot entschärfen




*http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touché
*
Touché xD


----------



## Karadul (16. Februar 2011)

maaaaaan die lassen sich aber zeit heute wiedermal... gogo ey -.-


----------



## Gryphos (16. Februar 2011)

Karadul schrieb:


> maaaaaan die lassen sich aber zeit heute wiedermal... gogo ey -.-



10:30 Uhr is halt noch net 11:00 Uhr :O


----------



## Karadul (16. Februar 2011)

jo aber seit 2 jahren waren die server generell immer früher on .. xD


----------



## Mugdol (16. Februar 2011)

Mhh wenn die Server nicht gleich on kommen, lohnt es sich gar nicht mehr vor Big Bang Theory zu spielen :S


----------



## Karadul (16. Februar 2011)

oO gibbes noch andere spiele außer wow oO xD


----------



## Cyringsoul (16. Februar 2011)

Karadul schrieb:


> jo aber seit 2 jahren waren die server generell immer früher on .. xD




Waren sie? ... an mir ging wohl einiges vorbei *stirn runzelt


----------



## Karadul (16. Februar 2011)

ich war oft schon 10 uhr in azeroth.. du hast echt einiges verpasst


----------



## Orrianta (16. Februar 2011)

Guten morgen
Ich reihe mich auch mal in die Schlange der Zeitvertreibenden mit ein *smile*
Na hab ich denn scho was spannendes verpasst *scroll*


----------



## Karadul (16. Februar 2011)

na endlich geht s los.. man sieht sich na xD


----------



## Cyringsoul (16. Februar 2011)

na da kommen sie doch langsam wieder hoch ... 

schönen tag euch noch *winke


----------



## Pitysplash (16. Februar 2011)

Na endlich, ich fange schon an zu zittern und bekomme schweißperlen auf der Stirn


----------



## Orrianta (16. Februar 2011)

Oo bei mir sind alle noch down *grübel*


----------



## Firun (16. Februar 2011)

Die ersten Server fahren hoch


----------



## _DJMike_ (16. Februar 2011)

Server starten gerade nach der reihe =)

Guten Loot euch allen


----------



## orkman (16. Februar 2011)

Nathrezim is leider noch net da -.-
Tante Edit is froh dass der server nun doch on is


----------



## Poseidoom (22. Februar 2011)

In Realm einloggen... 
Man wartet und wartet und wartet


----------



## Ahramanyu (22. Februar 2011)

Temporär offen aufgrund der Serverprobleme.


----------



## Casthiel (22. Februar 2011)

Huii...
Ja ist denn heut schon Mittwoch?
Aber jetzt kann ich mir in Ruhe nen Kaffee kochen und ihn auch mal ausnahmsweise heiss trinken 
(_)o noch wer?


----------



## Venni (22. Februar 2011)

Casthiel schrieb:


> Huii...
> Ja ist denn heut schon Mittwoch?
> Aber jetzt kann ich mir in Ruhe nen Kaffee kochen und ihn auch mal ausnahmsweise heiss trinken
> (_)o noch wer?



ichichichichich *wildwink* ;D


----------



## Casthiel (22. Februar 2011)

Venni nen heissen Kaffee (_)o rüberschieb.
Milch und Zucker stehen auf dem Tisch


----------



## Captain Jack (22. Februar 2011)

nein, mein leben 
13Teuro MIMIMI^^


----------



## Kwatamehn (22. Februar 2011)

Aman Thul auch down, zumindest kann ich mich nicht mehr einloggen.

Eigentlich ging alles, war grad am Tol Barad Dailys machen und wollte die allerletzte Q abgeben, nur beim klicken des Q-Typ passierte nix.

Lustigerweise konnte ich den Rüstmeister daneben anklicken und Müll aus Inv verscherbeln....dann plötzlich Verbindungsabbruch und nu geht nix mehr 

Was los? Patchen tun sie doch noch nicht, oder war der Jäger-Hotfix so dringend?^^


----------



## Kwatamehn (22. Februar 2011)

ahhhh, ok, 1. ging doch durch...obwohl ne Riesen fette Fehlermeldung kam


----------



## SchmiddlMalygos (22. Februar 2011)

^^


----------



## Tomatensuppe (22. Februar 2011)

*12455 Besucher online (in den letzten 15 Minuten)*

Respekt!


----------



## Tirob (22. Februar 2011)

Ich komme auch nicht rein. LoginServer überlastet sagt er mir. Ist schon komisch. Hoffe es geht bald wieder


----------



## Casthiel (22. Februar 2011)

"Eintagsfliegen habens gut.
Sie brauchen gar kein Ideal.
Sie leben voller Übermut.
Für einen Tag ist es egal."
*träller*

Meine Senseo arbeitet auf Hochtouren (_)o (_)o (_)o (_) bedient Euch.... hat die Putze von Blizz auch gemacht.... nur hat sie ihre Tasse in den Server geki.... Huuups


----------



## Venni (22. Februar 2011)

danke für den kaffee *schlürf* ^^


----------



## Kwatamehn (22. Februar 2011)

Aber buffed is auch so langsam, bzw. Hauptseite geht zeitweise nicht oder es kommen Fehlermeldungen beim Posten.


Ist das nie Riesen-Verschwörung?

Rift hat Hacker auf WoW und das böse böse buffed-Forum angesetzt, damit sie noch mehr Spieler beim Start auf die dunkle Seite der Macht ziehen?^^


Oder ist buffed bloss überlastet, weil alle dies vom WoW-Server geschmissen hat, mal hier schauen obs anderen auch so geht?^^


----------



## Casthiel (22. Februar 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Oder ist buffed bloss überlastet, weil alle dies vom WoW-Server geschmissen hat, mal hier schauen obs anderen auch so geht?^^


This! ^^


----------



## Kwatamehn (22. Februar 2011)

Gut, lad ich halt daweil DA2-Demo^^


Wie gut, dass ich nur noch die 25. Daily abgeben wollt udn da eh offline gehen....


----------



## kxyrus (22. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe die U.N. schon informiert...


----------



## Kwatamehn (22. Februar 2011)

hah, bei mir gehts noch einen Schritt weiter und ich komm bis zum Login-Screen....ole ole ole^^


----------



## Zoraxa (22. Februar 2011)

Sie üben schon, auch in Deutschland!


----------



## HGVermillion (22. Februar 2011)

Ich komm weiter als zu Login Screen, und dann kommt die Realmauswahl ^^


----------



## Runus (22. Februar 2011)

Was soll denn das jetzt? Bin in der Realmliste, Blackrock und viele andere Server down. Paar Online mehr aber auch net. Was ist da los?


----------



## D4rkwalker (22. Februar 2011)

Auch die HP is komplett down, super während raid wenn die hälfte Auf einma weg is


----------



## Gaz74 (22. Februar 2011)

Wie bei kxyrus sieht es bei mir auch aus.

 Hatte ich noch nie und das ganze lässt irgendwie nix gutes erahnen.


----------



## Tirob (22. Februar 2011)

Weiter als kxyrus komme ich auch nicht. Hat man wirklich nur das Problem wenn man bei Alice ist??? Gestern ging es noch wie immer. War ja schon ein Thema wo das mit alice war aber das wurde geschlossen weil es wieder ging soll aber jetzt geht es halt nicht


----------



## Moi dix Mois (22. Februar 2011)

so ein dreck. durch den ausfall hing mein ganzer rechner. ich dachte der bekommt sich wieder ein -NEVER- 20 min dauer lag am ganzen PC- Internetradio konnte vieleicht alle 3-4 min mal ne halbe sek hören das es noch geht. hab im endeffekt radikalneustart machen müssen. so ein verrückter tag heute XD


----------



## dannyl2912 (22. Februar 2011)

wir waren gerade mit dem 25er bei Nefarian

gegen 20:40 flogen 4 Leute zugleich raus

damit wurde die Pause vorgezogen, doch währenddessen flogen noch 15 Leute inkl mir raus, so dass der Raid abgebrochen wurde

das schöne ist, dass man sehen kann wie einzelne Realms kommen und wieder gehen


----------



## Gaz74 (22. Februar 2011)

Tirob schrieb:


> Weiter als kxyrus komme ich auch nicht. Hat man wirklich nur das Problem wenn man bei Alice ist??? Gestern ging es noch wie immer. War ja schon ein Thema wo das mit alice war aber das wurde geschlossen weil es wieder ging soll aber jetzt geht es halt nicht




Hat nix mit Alice zu tun. Ich bin bei T-online und komme auch nicht rein...


----------



## Moi dix Mois (22. Februar 2011)

Super-Rest des I-nets ist bei mir auch lahm wie ne bockige herde Ziegen. Diese Tag bekommt von mir den Satz "You cant play befor patchday"


----------



## Tirob (22. Februar 2011)

Achso ok dann weiß ich ja bescheid. Aber das ganr nichts mehr geht selbst die Homepage von Buffed ist schon sehr komisch. Hoffe es ist nichts schlimmes paasiert!!


----------



## Sandrinchen (22. Februar 2011)

1419 Bersucher lesen dieses Thema

okay, soviel zur hauptonlinezeit, das schret nach einem freien tag von blizz^^


----------



## Casthiel (22. Februar 2011)

UnityMedia/KabelDeutschland - auch keine Verbindung.
Liegt nicht an Alice


----------



## Casthiel (22. Februar 2011)

Sandrinchen schrieb:


> okay, soviel zur hauptonlinezeit, das schret nach einem freien tag von blizz^^


Träume sind doch was schönes


----------



## revil84 (22. Februar 2011)

ja war letzte woche doch schon mal, allerdings hatte sich dass da anch ca 20 min wieder erledigt...dauert ja nun schon ne weile verdammt...undd abei wollt ich heute abend nen tauren pala oder nen goblin warri anfangen verdammt XD


----------



## ATomicMaster (22. Februar 2011)

Ich glaub das hat ja was mit diesen Amerikanischen Battle Net Accounts / Europäischen Bnet accounts zu tun...

Meines wissens nach hat meine freundin gegenüber von mir nen Europäischen... sie ist online... 
Meiner is "Amerikanisch" (Damals beim start umgewandelt. Zum entlasten wurden die über Amerika registriert) und 
ich komm nich rein >.<

Buffed hängt komischerweise aber auch schwer... des öfteren "Internal Server Error" o.O


----------



## RippedLife (22. Februar 2011)

Das geile is ja, das bei mir jede Seite die mit wow zu tun laggt XD


----------



## whitemagier (22. Februar 2011)

Tirob schrieb:


> Achso ok dann weiß ich ja bescheid. Aber das ganr nichts mehr geht selbst die Homepage von Buffed ist schon sehr komisch. Hoffe es ist nichts schlimmes paasiert!!



Das liegt daran das leute wie du und ich an solchen Problemtagen von wow darauf gleichzeitig zugreifn. Und daher zuviele drauf zugreifen und der sich zum Teil überlastet. Ist wie beim einkaufen wenn alle gleichzeitig was kaufen ist der Verkäufer irgendwann überlasstet.


----------



## ATomicMaster (22. Februar 2011)

Ich glaub das hat ja was mit diesen Amerikanischen Battle Net Accounts / Europäischen Bnet accounts zu tun...

Meines wissens nach hat meine freundin gegenüber von mir nen Europäischen... sie ist online... 
Meiner is "Amerikanisch" (Damals beim start umgewandelt. Zum entlasten wurden die über Amerika registriert) und 
ich komm nich rein >.<

Buffed hängt komischerweise aber auch schwer... des öfteren "Internal Server Error" o.O


----------



## ATomicMaster (22. Februar 2011)

Edit: Doppelpost >.< 

Hat auch grad 10min gedauert bis meine antwort gepostet wurde...


----------



## Moi dix Mois (22. Februar 2011)

RippedLife schrieb:


> Das geile is ja, das bei mir jede Seite die mit wow zu tun laggt XD



Youporn geht aber in gewohnter geschwindigkeit


----------



## whitemagier (22. Februar 2011)

ATomicMaster schrieb:


> Ich glaub das hat ja was mit diesen Amerikanischen Battle Net Accounts / Europäischen Bnet accounts zu tun...
> 
> Meines wissens nach hat meine freundin gegenüber von mir nen Europäischen... sie ist online...
> Meiner is "Amerikanisch" (Damals beim start umgewandelt. Zum entlasten wurden die über Amerika registriert) und
> ...



Nein daran liegt es nicht, hab auch nen europäischen battle Net account.


----------



## Grumml (22. Februar 2011)

bei mir war der rausflug echt lustig - plötzlich hatten alle npcs den namen "unbekannt" ich konnt aber noch herumlaufen aber sonst nix mehr. nach ca 3 min war ich dann endgültig weg.
jetzt komm ich net ein bisserle rein - die hp von denen is auch mausetot.


----------



## Paxter (22. Februar 2011)

aegwynn geht jetzt zumindest bis zum ladebalken 
wenn blizz schlau ist ziehen sie jetzt einfach die wartungsarbeiten vor...aber so flexibel werden die wohl kaum sein


----------



## Urobeson (22. Februar 2011)

RippedLife schrieb:


> Das geile is ja, das bei mir jede Seite die mit wow zu tun laggt XD



Ist doch kein Wunder, eine halbe Million Suchtis wollen den 13,- € Joker setzen.


----------



## Tirob (22. Februar 2011)

whitemagier schrieb:


> Das liegt daran das leute wie du und ich an solchen Problemtagen von wow darauf gleichzeitig zugreifn. Und daher zuviele drauf zugreifen und der sich zum Teil überlastet. Ist wie beim einkaufen wenn alle gleichzeitig was kaufen ist der Verkäufer irgendwann überlasstet.



Hehe jo gutes Beispiel da haste natürlich recht.


----------



## Casthiel (22. Februar 2011)

Moi schrieb:


> Youporn geht aber in gewohnter geschwindigkeit


----------



## ATomicMaster (22. Februar 2011)

whitemagier schrieb:


> Nein daran liegt es nicht, hab auch nen europäischen battle Net account.



Japp hab ich auch gemerkt... komische is nu... bei mir werden nu fast alle Server "Offline" angezeigt... obwohl meine freundin 
online ist und gemütlich dailys macht o.O


----------



## Saji (22. Februar 2011)

Argh... wollte doch noch RP machen... oder ein bisschen twinken bevor ich ins Bett gehe. Jetzt muss ich doch TV gucken... *House anguck*


----------



## Gaz74 (22. Februar 2011)

Tirob schrieb:


> Achso ok dann weiß ich ja bescheid. Aber das ganr nichts mehr geht selbst die Homepage von Buffed ist schon sehr komisch. Hoffe es ist nichts schlimmes paasiert!!




Das Buffed schleppend läuft liegt daran das wir alle die Seite stürmen anstatt zu zocken.


----------



## kxyrus (22. Februar 2011)

Die Homepage von Buffed ist sicherlich so lahmn, weil sie...
...nicht allein auf diesem Server läuft
...durch die Realm-Abstürze eine Vielzahl von Usern auf Buffed zugreift und Hilfe sucht


----------



## Simpley (22. Februar 2011)

joa,das selbe problem bei starcraft...einmal draußen, für immer draußen


----------



## Asaghor (22. Februar 2011)

Naja, uns hats weitere Wipes bei Theralion & Valiona erspart^^


----------



## SirCire (22. Februar 2011)

Tja, dann raiden wir halt heute nicht mehr. Hat er Glück gehabt die alte Lederschuppe Nef.
In 20 Minuten beginnen eh die neusten Scrubs folgen... Das machts erträglich.


----------



## whitemagier (22. Februar 2011)

Naja wollte eh mit meinem fruend tolvir wegen erstem boss hero, aber nachdem zweiten dann dc, meine leiche lag am eingang komischerweiße O.O^^ Aber weiter kam ich auch nicht als Geist frei lassen. WOllte auch so vieles machen, Kräuter farmen bissle Tränke fläschchen viell. twinken, naja Fernsehen ist doof hm was nun.^^


----------



## Geowulf (22. Februar 2011)

Simpley schrieb:


> joa,das selbe problem bei starcraft...einmal draußen, für immer draußen



na demfall nicht ausloggen xD


----------



## Derwenno (22. Februar 2011)

ICH BIn on ^^ aber nix vewegt sich  super crash naja gn8


----------



## Casthiel (22. Februar 2011)

So, Pfannkuchen sind jetzt auch fertig *Teller hinstell*
Schon sch... son Hausfrau und Mutter Dasein wenn der Haushalt gemacht, die Kinder schlafen, der Mann auf Tour ist und dann die Server in die Knie gehen ^^


----------



## mairthomas (22. Februar 2011)

was soll der verdammte mist???????????


----------



## whitemagier (22. Februar 2011)

Casthiel schrieb:


> So, Pfannkuchen sind jetzt auch fertig *Teller hinstell*
> Schon sch... son Hausfrau und Mutter Dasein wenn der Haushalt gemacht, die Kinder schlafen, der Mann auf Tour ist und dann die Server in die Knie gehen ^^



Ja das glaub ich dir gern, Mann is auch auf Arbeit eben dahcte kann mal bissle was andres mit meinen Chars machen aber nö.  Habe soviele Spiele da aber hm amnches durhc manches doof oder grad nich Lust danach.^^

Mal schauen was noch kommt.


----------



## Asaghor (22. Februar 2011)

Shakes & Fidget Server sind nicht down^^ Immerhin etwas zum Zocken


----------



## Casthiel (22. Februar 2011)

whitemagier ich war grad im Schattenhochland angekommen weil ich nem Kumpel helfen wollte bei der Arena Q.
Stehe da, sehe die anderen Vier nicht, schieb es auf nen Phasing Bug und Puff.... alle weg 

Im Grunde ists ja nicht so tragisch wenn die Server platt sind, aber muss es an nem Abend sein wo ich absolut nix anderes zu tun habe, nichtmal Bügelwäsche


----------



## Heiko S. aus C. bei M. (22. Februar 2011)

schade das die wow foren nicht online sind, wäre wohl sehr lustig


----------



## orkman (22. Februar 2011)

mist und ich wollt mein dk noch bissl lvln ... na toll ... noch cardiologie lernen


----------



## whitemagier (22. Februar 2011)

Jetzt bestimmt wo du es erwähnt hast, los alle dorthin


----------



## Sentaron (22. Februar 2011)

wie ich gerade erfahren haben, handelt es sich im eine DDOS-Attacke gegen die entsprechenden Server in Frankfurt


----------



## toslay (22. Februar 2011)

schon ne komsiche sache heut....

gamona geht nicht, buffed ging nicht, wow-europe geht nicht, wow server down.....das ist doch was im busch


----------



## mairthomas (22. Februar 2011)

Mein Rechner ist sicher älter als ihr server aber bei mir würde das spiel sicher stabiler laufen als bei denen und für das muss man zahlen lächerlich!!!!


----------



## whitemagier (22. Februar 2011)

Casthiel schrieb:


> whitemagier ich war grad im Schattenhochland angekommen weil ich nem Kumpel helfen wollte bei der Arena Q.
> Stehe da, sehe die anderen Vier nicht, schieb es auf nen Phasing Bug und Puff.... alle weg
> 
> Im Grunde ists ja nicht so tragisch wenn die Server platt sind, aber muss es an nem Abend sein wo ich absolut nix anderes zu tun habe, nichtmal Bügelwäsche



Oh das natürlich immer doof wenn man wen helfen wil und alles gegen einen ist.


----------



## orkman (22. Februar 2011)

SERVER GEHEN WIEDER!

meine jedenfalls: Nathrezim und Kil Jaeden
mfg


----------



## whitemagier (22. Februar 2011)

toslay schrieb:


> schon ne komsiche sache heut....
> 
> gamona geht nicht, buffed ging nicht, wow-europe geht nicht, wow server down.....das ist doch was im busch



Wenn du ein bissle die vorigen Beiträge schaust, dann stünde da folgendes: Wenn jeder auf Gammona buffed wow zugreift, also alles was mit wow zutun hat. Dann sind die Server überlastet. Wie ein Verkäufer wenn viele gleichzeitig was kaufen wollen, dann steht der irgendwann auch da und weiß nich emhr wohin mit seinem Kopf.


----------



## Freezlol (22. Februar 2011)

mairthomas schrieb:


> Mein Rechner ist sicher älter als ihr server aber bei mir würde das spiel sicher stabiler laufen als bei denen und für das muss man zahlen lächerlich!!!!



Vllt wenn 1 spieler darauf zockt (du) aber sicher nicht ~8 000


----------



## IchHaltEinfach (22. Februar 2011)

Also das mit DDOS-Attacke hört sich echt böse an....mal sehen wie langs dauert bis sie´s in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## orkman (22. Februar 2011)

instanzenserver geht noch net -.-


----------



## Manticorê (22. Februar 2011)

Also ich bin grad auch ohne probleme ins Spiel gekommen ( Alexstrasza ) 

g. Manticorê


----------



## whitemagier (22. Februar 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> SERVER GEHEN WIEDER!
> 
> meine jedenfalls: Nathrezim und Kil Jaeden
> mfg



ich bezweifle das es lange anhält. Wenn ich drauf gehe steht da nur ...in realm einloggen
Und mehr nicht.^^


----------



## Florena. (22. Februar 2011)

ich finds irgendwie lustig ich sitze und warte damit mein server wieder online ist und mein mann sitzt ganz gechillt neben mir und zockt ganz genüsslich wow:laugh:


----------



## Grushdak (22. Februar 2011)

whitemagier schrieb:


> Wenn du ein bissle die vorigen Beiträge schaust, ...


Hmm das mag ja sein.
Nur ist heute so Einiges im Netz los - nicht nur in Sachen WoW und seinen Fanseiten. 
So hakt es heute auch bei Web.de und anderen Seiten.

Und web.de ist ja ganz lustig.
Ich hatte mich da seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr blicken lassen.
So wußte ich heute nicht mehr mein Passwort, um meine mails dort anzuschauen.
Nach deren Idee ist das ja kein Problem.
Man bekommt ein neues Passwort an die web.de mail Adresse zugeschickt.

Ja klasse!
Nur das Problem war ja, ich kam nicht zum e-mail Fach ohne dem Passwort.
Wie soll ich das neue Passwort dort lesen können? 

greetz


----------



## orkman (22. Februar 2011)

blizz hats mal wieder echt versaut -.-
erinnert mich alles an die alten " da hat mal wieder jmd kaffee ueber nen server geschuettet" witze


----------



## Tamîkus (22. Februar 2011)

Die Illuminati sind schuld !


----------



## Grushdak (22. Februar 2011)

[Ironieon]Buffed laggt ja mal gar nicht.[Ironieoff] 

*edit:*
Und was ist das?
Habe vorhin WoW normal gespielt (gestern PC neu aufgesetzt mit allen Updates und Patches).
Nun kann der launcher keine Infos laden - dafür aber ca 4GB WoW Daten downloaden ? öö


----------



## Sentaron (22. Februar 2011)

whitemagier schrieb:


> Wenn du ein bissle die vorigen Beiträge schaust, dann stünde da folgendes: Wenn jeder auf Gammona buffed wow zugreift, also alles was mit wow zutun hat. Dann sind die Server überlastet. Wie ein Verkäufer wenn viele gleichzeitig was kaufen wollen, dann steht der irgendwann auch da und weiß nich emhr wohin mit seinem Kopf.



Nein es ist eine DDOS-Attacke auf Frankfurt auch Rapidshare.coms server sind down zum großteil und da greift keiner plötzlich zu nur weil wow down ist


----------



## Renenm (22. Februar 2011)

Manticorê schrieb:


> Also ich bin grad auch ohne probleme ins Spiel gekommen ( Alexstrasza )
> 
> g. Manticorê



Bei mir geht nix auf Alex.


----------



## orkman (22. Februar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Hmm das mag ja sein.
> Nur ist heute so Einiges im Netz los - nicht nur in Sachen WoW und seinen Fanseiten.
> So hakt es heute auch bei Web.de und anderen Seiten.
> 
> ...



in belgien is es das gleiche um deine rechnung vom inet zu sehen ... um deine rechnung zu sehen musste dein konto bei ihnen benutzen ... damit du die rechnung schriftlich bekommst musst du extra bezahlen ... jedenfalls wenn du das pw von deinem konto net mehr weisst schicken sie dir gerne ein neues pw ... jedoch an dein konto in das du nicht mehr reinkommst .... dachte nur die belgier waeren so doof .... wer weiss ... vllt wurde web.de von nem belgier gemacht *lach*


----------



## Locati (22. Februar 2011)

whitemagier schrieb:


> Wenn du ein bissle die vorigen Beiträge schaust, dann stünde da folgendes: Wenn jeder auf Gammona buffed wow zugreift, also alles was mit wow zutun hat. Dann sind die Server überlastet. Wie ein Verkäufer wenn viele gleichzeitig was kaufen wollen, dann steht der irgendwann auch da und weiß nich emhr wohin mit seinem Kopf.



war der vergleich als scherz gemeint?


----------



## Sonsbecker (22. Februar 2011)

RippedLife schrieb:


> Das geile is ja, das bei mir jede Seite die mit wow zu tun laggt XD



genau so ist es


----------



## Grushdak (22. Februar 2011)

Wußte gar nicht, daß die Kreissparkasse 'was mit Wow zu tun hat.
Oder wird die Bank gerade geraidet?


----------



## whitemagier (22. Februar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Hmm das mag ja sein.
> Nur ist heute so Einiges im Netz los - nicht nur in Sachen WoW und seinen Fanseiten.
> So hakt es heute auch bei Web.de und anderen Seiten.
> 
> ...



Hm naja normal ist das so, das viele noch andre Mailadressen haben, das witzige ist aber das man normal nur dann ein neues PW anfordern kann. Wenn man auch eine ausweich Mailadresse hat. theoretisch und praktisch mahct das keinen Sinn, das sie dir nen PW schicken an die Mailaddy wo nicht ran kommst. Sinnvoll wäre da, entweder eine geheime Frage wo du die Antwort weißt oder den Hinweiß: Tut uns leid, auf die Mailadresse wo Sie ihr Passwort anfordern haben sie ohne Passwort kein Zugriff. Oder so ähnlich. ^^


----------



## madm21 (22. Februar 2011)

das ist wieder tüpisch blizz


----------



## Manticorê (22. Februar 2011)

Renenm schrieb:


> Bei mir geht nix auf Alex.



komisch, also einlogen ging, aber ich hab jetzt auch keine lust auszulogen um das nochmal zu testen


----------



## Neyanie (22. Februar 2011)

MÖP!!!

Nix ist mit Einloggen. Ich komm nicht mal in den Launcher


----------



## Darksereza (22. Februar 2011)

Sentaron schrieb:


> Nein es ist eine DDOS-Attacke auf Frankfurt auch Rapidshare.coms server sind down zum großteil und da greift keiner plötzlich zu nur weil wow down ist






Das ein jemand oder bzw ein Clan so eine Multi-Dos attacke startet gegen Wow Server und diversen Host Server ist sowas von unwahrscheinlich, vor allem liegen die wahrhaftigen Server 
von Rapid und Co nicht hier in Deutschland. 

Weiteres wäre es so ein aufkommen für rein gar nix.

Und auch die Wow Server in Frankfurt sind nur teilweise dort, sie werden dort nur gesplittet und liegen selber in Frankreich. Sprich um die Server zu plätten, müsste man die Hauptserver 
in Frankreich angreifen.

Es ist und bleibt die gute alte Putze von Blizz die den Stecker gezogen hat und der Praktikant direkt danach seinen Kaffee verschüttet hat und da Blizz grad seine *Blaupausen* macht
haben sie nicht die Zeit dies wieder zu richten =/

Also Tee trinken und abwarten


----------



## Karadul (22. Februar 2011)

man kann auch nicht mal auf mehrere ausländische seiten zugreifen.. das problem ist nicht von blizz.. 

komischerweise bekommt mein fernseher auch kein signal mehr und off! *rofl


----------



## Bröselmonster (22. Februar 2011)

Al Quaida war das 

Kam auch grad nicht auf meinen Server rein (Zuluhed) 

Tja mal sehen obs morgen geht.

PS.: Cool wie viele Leute jetzt in dem Thema aktiv sind


----------



## Karadul (22. Februar 2011)

man kann auch nicht mal auf mehrere ausländische seiten zugreifen.. das problem ist nicht von blizz.. 

komischerweise bekommt mein fernseher auch kein signal mehr und off! *rofl

Aliens sind schuld!!! oder pocahontas allys!!!


----------



## Shemichaza (22. Februar 2011)

Keine ahnung aber irgendwie glaub ich das hier allegemein was los ist... Youtube ladet keine vid´s bei mir usw. hmm


----------



## Vizard (22. Februar 2011)

Frag mich was Heute los ist als erstes ging WoW nicht mehr dann verlor Steam die Verbindung wollte dann auf MMOChamp schauen ging auch nicht bis grade eben und Buffed geht auch erst seit jetzt wieder bei mir.
Ah genau und in BlackOps ging bei mir auch nichts mehr und XFire konnte auch nicht verbinden. 
Tod des Interrnets? Weltuntergang? Illuminaten? wer weis wer weis.

MfG Vizard  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moi dix Mois (22. Februar 2011)

Schlagzeilen: Buffed registriert innerhalb der letzten 12Stunden eine steigende Anzahl von neu angemeldeten Mitglieder die in den letzten verbleibenen 2 Theards zum Thema "WoW?ja..kann och net zocken" ihren Senf dazu geben. Während Moderatoren versuchen der Lage her zu werden schreit wiederum anderswo jem nach Bockwurst. Die Lage ist dramatisch.
Wir haben neue Informationen von unserem Aussenkorezpondeten "La merdé" an der Deutsch/französischen Grenze wo die ersten Spieler langsam zu Zombies degenerieren und versuchen die grenze, richtung Blizzard´s EU Hauptstelle zu überschreiten. Ihre Bewegungen und Dynamik wirken ehr schlaf und träge. Wir vermuten das liegt an den verkümmerten Muskel durch zu langes zocken. Bei den ersten sind schon langsam die Gehirnfunktionen ausgefallen und es sind eindeutige worte zu vernehmen "buuuuuffff.ffffooooaaadddd" "chaaaaargggge" und " OG OG!!!!!!"

Mom uns werden grade Informationen der berühmt berüchtigten Gruppe der Illuminaten, unter der Führung von Spongebob, zugespielt. Zitat "So,jetzt haben wir noch dafür gesorgt das anstatt der Serverprobleme auch noch sämtliche WoW seiten und vorallem Buffed laggen um euch so größtmöglich den Spielspass zu vermiesen. Dies ist der Anfang vom Ende. Der große Erzdito wird erscheinen,in Begleitung seines Ultrastaubsauger von Dyson >ImbaVoltron< um euch auch das letzte bischen klimpergeld aus den taschen zu saugen"

Dies sind erschreckende Nachrichten. Werden wir je wieder zocken können? wird klein timmy noch genug geld haben für seine nächste prepaidcard und wird am ende eines erotikfilmes geheiratet? Wir werden es sehen. Versuchen sie still und ruhig zu bleiben und diese erschreckende Lage auszusitzen


----------



## Grushdak (22. Februar 2011)

whitemagier schrieb:


> Hm naja normal ist das so, das viele noch andre Mailadressen haben, das witzige ist aber das man normal nur dann ein neues PW anfordern kann. ...


Ich habe ja meine Main mail Adresse woanders.
Nur wird diese hier nicht gefordert - sondern deren web Adresse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renenm (22. Februar 2011)

Manticorê schrieb:


> komisch, also einlogen ging, aber ich hab jetzt auch keine lust auszulogen um das nochmal zu testen



Spielst du Ally oder Horde?


----------



## suno (22. Februar 2011)

alles sehr merkwürdig. wenn ich von zu hause aus versuche auf bioware.com / wow bzw. das battle.net und noch einiges andere zuzugreifen ist dies vergebens.

wenn ich nun von der arbeit aus mit ner standleitung nach frankfurt versuche funktioniert es alles ^^.

hoffe mal das die das bald in den griff kriegen, gab da heute schon mehrere ausfälle in frankfurt im mittags-bereich -.-.


----------



## Izara (22. Februar 2011)

Vizard schrieb:


> Frag mich was Heute los ist als erstes ging WoW nicht mehr dann verlor Steam die Verbindung wollte dann auf MMOChamp schauen ging auch nicht bis grade eben und Buffed geht auch erst seit jetzt wieder bei mir.
> Ah genau und in BlackOps ging bei mir auch nichts mehr und XFire konnte auch nicht verbinden.
> Tod des Interrnets? Weltuntergang? Illuminaten? wer weis wer weis.
> 
> ...


So was in der Art geht mir auch im Kopf rum ^^ Dass WoW nicht geht, wär ja halb so schlimm (seit ner gefühlten Ewigkeit bloß "Verbindung wird aufgebaut." und dann wieder "Verb. zum Server wurde unterbrochen" -.-), aber wenn dann wirklich JEDE noch so popelige Internetseite Minuten braucht, um sich zu aktualisieren oder überhaupt zu laden, frag ich mich ernsthaft, was denn da kaputt ist   

Irgendwo auf der Welt gingen wohl ne Menge Server flöten -.- Oder aber alles mögliche ist mit nem neuen ominösen Virus verseucht und nix geht mehr, wie es sollte.. Ich will wenigstens normal in Foren surfen können.. *grrr*


----------



## Manticorê (22. Februar 2011)

Renenm schrieb:


> Spielst du Ally oder Horde?



im moment mehr Ally wie Horde


----------



## Casthiel (22. Februar 2011)

Grushdak ist doch logisch.
Die wollen deine web.de Nutzerdaten ( in dem Fall die eMail ) und schicken dann völlig automatisch das Passwort an die eMailadresse die Du bei web.de als Alternativadresse angegeben hast.


----------



## Silaria (22. Februar 2011)

Ist doch klar, Europa hat angst vor einer Revulution, wie in Ägypten und anderen nordafrikanischen Staaten und damit das Volk sich nicht über Facebook und Twitter organisieren können, blockieren sie das Internet.
Ihr werdet sehen, bald bricht auch das Handynetz zusammen *ggg*


----------



## Renenm (22. Februar 2011)

Manticorê schrieb:


> im moment mehr Ally wie Horde



Charname?  Wegen mir per PN!


----------



## whitemagier (22. Februar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich habe ja meine Main mail Adresse woanders.
> Nur wird diese hier nicht gefordert - sondern deren web Adresse.
> 
> 
> ...



Ähm ja das nenn ich witzig...


----------



## Casthiel (22. Februar 2011)

Och, Facebook geht aber prima


----------



## Nisbo (22. Februar 2011)

OK mal Zeit eine Rauchen zu gehen ^^
Und das dumme ist ich sitze hier jetzt auf Arbeit und wow geht nicht *g*


----------



## Shamez (22. Februar 2011)

jappy geht uch ganz gut^^ 

abber mmo-champion spinnt, battle.net sowieso, steam spackt rum und lol eh jeden tag....


----------



## Manticorê (22. Februar 2011)

PN mit charnamen is unterwegs


----------



## rockzilla789 (22. Februar 2011)

Naja, ich dachte mir hmm egal, zockste halt mal wieder BFBC2, nach ner ewigkeit die cd rausgekramt, olollol Patch ziehen ZONK!
Dauert auch ne Ewigkeit, irgendwas stimmt hier nicht.... Wir ham doch noch nicht zwanzigzwölf oder?


----------



## orkman (22. Februar 2011)

Sonnenstürme vernichten das ganze netz ?! ^^


----------



## orkman (22. Februar 2011)

Nisbo schrieb:


> OK mal Zeit eine Rauchen zu gehen ^^
> Und das dumme ist ich sitze hier jetzt auf Arbeit und wow geht nicht *g*



witzig wenn du ein gm wärst xD


----------



## Vizard (22. Februar 2011)

Soo auf MMOChamp kann man schon lesen dass das problem wohl wahrscheinlich an [font="Verdana, sans-serif"]TeliaSonera liegt und Probleme beim Internet in ganz Europa auftreten. [/font]
Kein wunder das Heute nix geht. 


MfG Vizard  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rennfloh (22. Februar 2011)

Mich wundert nur, dass mein Mann noch ganz chillig Tol Barad Daylis neben mir machen kann


----------



## Grushdak (22. Februar 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> Sonnenstürme vernichten das ganze netz ?! ^^


Hmm ob sie was vernichten? kA
Jedenfalls brachten sie gestern was dazu im Fernsehen -
das diese Stürme/Eruptionen in absehbarer Zeit die Energieversorgung "lahmlegen" könnten.


----------



## Viperxx (22. Februar 2011)

2 Möglichkeiten: entweder sind alle die jetzt normal WoW zocken würden auf allen anderen Websites, die jetzt auch überlastet sind, unterwegs, da diese normal um diese Uhrzeit nicht besucht werden,
oder hier ist was im Busch.. es könnte auch sein das gewisse Hardwarefirmen einfach wieder nen Shit Support für Ihre Server bieten^^
Mal was anderes^^ wenn Blizz sagt, OK, unsere Server waren (sind) down, ihr bekommt einen Tag gutgeschrieben, ist ja Hammer wieviel das Kohle ist..... 1 Tag = €0,43 x 12 Millionen Spieler = 5,2 Millionen Euro^^

Naja, einmal noch den Login probieren und dann ins Bett

gn8


----------



## jeid (22. Februar 2011)

Hab  grade gelesen das die Daoc server auch ausgefallen waren. Und HDro lagged wohl wie sau. Da ist doch was im Busch


----------



## Nisbo (22. Februar 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> witzig wenn du ein gm wärst xD



nee bin kein GM ^^
hab hier zwar auch meine "Spielzeuge" aber hat nix mit wow zu tun, eher schon was mit Sonnenstürme *g*

btw evtl macht Blizz ja erweiterte Wartungsarbeiten und wartet das ganze Internet gleich mal mit


----------



## orkman (22. Februar 2011)

soweit ich weiss , is wenn ein sonnensturm kommt ( und er wird einma kommen in (naher) zukunft ) werden wir ins mittelalter zurueck katapultiert da die magnetischen schwankungen ALLE oder fast ALLE geraete zerstoeren werden ... inklusive stromversorgung und co ... also alle jetzt mal dosenmilch horten


----------



## Anglus (22. Februar 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> soweit ich weiss , is wenn ein sonnensturm kommt ( und er wird einma kommen in (naher) zukunft ) werden wir ins mittelalter zurueck katapultiert da die magnetischen schwankungen ALLE oder fast ALLE geraete zerstoeren werden ... inklusive stromversorgung und co ... also alle jetzt mal dosenmilch horten



Dosenmilch horten? xD. NIx zu essen usw? ^^


----------



## Mystic_Blue (22. Februar 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> soweit ich weiss , is wenn ein sonnensturm kommt ( und er wird einma kommen in (naher) zukunft ) werden wir ins mittelalter zurueck katapultiert da die magnetischen schwankungen ALLE oder fast ALLE geraete zerstoeren werden ... inklusive stromversorgung und co ... also alle jetzt mal dosenmilch horten






Anglus schrieb:


> Dosenmilch horten? xD. NIx zu essen usw? ^^



Vor allem nicht vergessen einen handbetriebenen Dosenöffner dazu zu legen. ;-)


----------



## ~Saphyra~ (22. Februar 2011)

Man man man...da denkt man "Ok WoW geht nicht...gehste mal League of Legends spielen"..man will sich einloggen und befindet sich erstmal in ner warteschlange von zig minuten auf dem 2xx.Platz....

und im Internet geht auch nich wirklich was... Is doch schon wieder doof...wenn wenigstens Freitag und irgendwo ne Party wäre aber so...


----------



## Leang (22. Februar 2011)

tja saphyra so gings mir auch grad, hab sogar schon mein unikum diablo 2 rausgeholt und entstaubt, akt 1 qs 3 kein bock mehr, so ein mist, und derweilen wartet meine feuermage das sie endlich 85 wird^^


----------



## kopfschuesschen (22. Februar 2011)

gibts nich ehrlich ^^


----------



## Vizard (22. Februar 2011)

Hier mal das ganze. Klick Mich Yay Google Übersetzer ist imba man versteht trotzdem fasst nix. 

MfG Vizard  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anglus (22. Februar 2011)

Aber überlegt mal,das ist wahrscheinlich das einzigste mal in der Geschichte von wow das Wow nicht läuft und es mal "nicht" Blizz Schuld ist xD.


----------



## ~Saphyra~ (22. Februar 2011)

bei mir isses meine Jägerin,dass sie wieder aus Burg Schattenfang rauskann  und irgendwas sinnvolles tut...aber das "In Realm einloggen"-Fenster rührt sich seit 5 Min nicht mehr


----------



## Gazeran (22. Februar 2011)

Hach ja, ich bin Online und Farme!
ganz ohne konkurenz


----------



## Grushdak (22. Februar 2011)

Wat soll ich mit magnetisierter Dosenmilch? 

zu den Stürmen ...
Es wird zwar viel erzählt - doch genau vorhersagen kann man bisher noch nichts.
Genaue Angaben kann es zurzeit nur 1 Tag vorher geben.

ein paar Infos dazu:* Katrina aus dem All*

Man kann bisher nur Infos zu Geschehenem bekommen.

*ps.*
Sollte die Erde irgendwann untergehen, habe ich für diesen Moment schon ein nicht abzulehnendes Angebot bekommen.


----------



## 6Lichtscheu6 (22. Februar 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> soweit ich weiss , is wenn ein sonnensturm kommt ( und er wird einma kommen in (naher) zukunft ) werden wir ins mittelalter zurueck katapultiert da die magnetischen schwankungen ALLE oder fast ALLE geraete zerstoeren werden ... inklusive stromversorgung und co ... also alle jetzt mal dosenmilch horten



Laktoseintoleranz sucks -.-'


----------



## Leang (22. Februar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> *ps.*
> Sollte die Erde irgendwann untergehen, habe ich für diesen Moment schon ein nicht abzulehnendes Angebot bekommen.



da bin ich aber nun neugierig *fg*


----------



## Kotaishi (22. Februar 2011)

Ja so ist das halt....Todesschwinge hat jetzt auch die erde erreicht^^


----------



## orkman (22. Februar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wat soll ich mit magnetisierter Dosenmilch?
> 
> zu den Stürmen ...
> Es wird zwar viel erzählt - doch genau vorhersagen kann man bisher noch nichts.
> ...



zu DEM angebot will ich mehr wissen 

und mit der magnetisierten dosenmilch kannste ja dann vllt ne nadel aussem heuhaufen fischen xD

haette fast den dosenoeffner vergessen ... ha ... richtig


----------



## Captain Jack (22. Februar 2011)

> Wir haben ein Kapazitätenproblem der Bandbreite mit einigen Netzwerk-Anbietern in Europa identifiziert, welches sich in Form von Latenz bei einigen Spielern bemerkbar gemacht hat. Wir beobachten das Bandbreitenmuster außerhalb unseres Netzwerkes, um den Spielern den besten Service bieten zu können und arbeiten mit bestimmten Anbietern, um ihre Netzwerkkapazitäten aufzurüsten, da dieses Problem außerhalb unseres Netzwerkes liegt.
> 
> Aus diesem Anlass hat TeliaSonera International die folgende Stellungsnahme abgegeben.
> 
> ...



Außnahmsweise ist die Deutsche Telekom schuld-.-
Jajaja, ich habe ne 6k leitung und krieger nur 3k rein bei der schönen Stasi 2.0 -.-
FU Telekom <3 Blizz


----------



## ~Saphyra~ (22. Februar 2011)

Kotaishi schrieb:


> Ja so ist das halt....Todesschwinge hat jetzt auch die erde erreicht^^



dann soll das vieh mir mal verraten wie es das geschafft hat.würde meine Chars auch gern mal real sehn xD


----------



## kopfschuesschen (22. Februar 2011)

woher hast du das denn ?


----------



## madm21 (22. Februar 2011)

kommt ihr den auf die offizielle seite von wow


----------



## Grushdak (22. Februar 2011)

So ein Quark bezüglich der Telekom.
Die Probleme existierten schon lange, wo noch alles bei t-online ging. 
Und wenn man sich mal im Netz mehr umschaut, sind so Einige betroffen.


Leang schrieb:


> da bin ich aber nun neugierig *fg*


Ich werde diesen Moment (sofern wir denn noch leben) nicht alleine verbringen. **piiiiieeps**


----------



## Anderasu (22. Februar 2011)

~Saphyra~ schrieb:


> dann soll das vieh mir mal verraten wie es das geschafft hat.würde meine Chars auch gern mal real sehn xD



Todesschwinge kommt von der Sonne und heisst Katrina^^


----------



## evergrace (22. Februar 2011)

alle server, die jetzt down sind, updaten auf sp1 fuer winserver2008


----------



## evergrace (22. Februar 2011)

doppelpost pls löschen


----------



## whitemagier (22. Februar 2011)

Also daraus schließe ich folgendes: Telekom gibt mir eine Teil BEtrag als Gutschrift und sorgt dafür das in derzeit wo ich nich rienkomme, die Tage von WoW gutgeschrieben kriege. -.- Das ist doch net wahr..


----------



## ~Saphyra~ (22. Februar 2011)

Das "In Realm einloggen"-Fenster is wieder da xD aber will schon wieder nich weiter  kann nichmal einer von denen die auf Alex on sind off gehn? xD mag auch mal rein   büüüüdde


----------



## Maniac23 (22. Februar 2011)

also ich bin auch bei der telekom und hab ne 6k leitung eigentlich. bekomm aber nur 3k rein.
das is aber schon seit anfang an (also vor 3 jahren) so. liegt an den veralteten leitungen im haus

ich hoff das WoW bald wieder geht. hab noch keine daily gemacht.
dacht mir so. ach keine lust mach ich dann spät abends


----------



## Josiblue (22. Februar 2011)

Captain schrieb:


> Außnahmsweise ist die Deutsche Telekom schuld-.-
> Jajaja, ich habe ne 6k leitung und krieger nur 3k rein bei der schönen Stasi 2.0 -.-
> FU Telekom <3 Blizz



Das ist ein Symptom für WOW Entzug...


----------



## hellobserver (22. Februar 2011)

Wann kann ich endlich wieder zocken???
Frau mal nicht zu Hause, ich habe Zeit und was ist WOW down.


----------



## orkman (22. Februar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich werde diesen Moment (sofern wir denn noch leben) nicht alleine verbringen. **piiiiieeps**



auch gern haben will .,.. mit ner ganz bestimmten person .... aber hey ... wenigstens hab ich ja dann die dosenmilch und den passenden öffner xD


----------



## Grushdak (22. Februar 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> .... aber hey ... wenigstens hab ich ja dann die dosenmilch und den passenden öffner xD


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aah, bei der Bundestags-Seite laggt es auch gerade.
Wobei, daß der Bundestag laggt, wäre ja ansich nix Neues. 

*ps.* so noch 650 MB Download ... (was auch immer)


----------



## Casthiel (22. Februar 2011)

Captain schrieb:


> Außnahmsweise ist die Deutsche Telekom schuld-.-
> Jajaja, ich habe ne 6k leitung und krieger nur 3k rein bei der schönen Stasi 2.0 -.-
> FU Telekom <3 Blizz



Passt ja nicht, was ist mit den Kabelkunden?


----------



## Mindadar (22. Februar 2011)

XD Grushi lebt


----------



## Casthiel (22. Februar 2011)

Huch, ich als Kabelkunde bin wieder online.... Madmortem ich kooooommmmme


----------



## astue (22. Februar 2011)

Captain Jack hat in seinem Post über die Meldung "vergessen" zu erwähnen, daß diese Meldung von *2006* ist!

Wird wohl nix mit dem heutigen Problem zu tun haben!


----------



## Anderasu (22. Februar 2011)

Casthiel schrieb:


> Passt ja nicht, was ist mit den Kabelkunden?



Jop und in Österreich ist es genauso keine Seite funkt und ins Game kommen geht auch ziemlich schlecht nicht mal mit ner 50 k leitung kommst rein ^^ 
Da steht sicher ein Rausschmeisser der sagt : Du kommscht da ned rein ^^


----------



## Heimdalls Wacht (22. Februar 2011)

des doch echt alles scheiße -.-
natürlich ist arthas wieder daueroffline -.-


----------



## pwnytaure (22. Februar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> [Ironieon]Buffed laggt ja mal gar nicht.[Ironieoff]
> 
> *edit:*
> Und was ist das?
> ...



das kann am inet liegen meins ist scheiße und wenns mal wieder rumbuggt sagt mir der launcher genau das selbe


----------



## Casthiel (22. Februar 2011)

Casthiel schrieb:


> Huch, ich als Kabelkunde bin wieder online.... Madmortem ich kooooommmmme


Hmpf... oder auch nicht.... rein, seh mich kurz flattern... uuuund...wieder rausgeflogen


----------



## arenalady (22. Februar 2011)

6Lichtscheu6 schrieb:


> Laktoseintoleranz sucks -.-'







Ich horte Robbenmilch!


----------



## Shemichaza (22. Februar 2011)

Wtf -,- Alter ich will WoW >.< P90 Rüberreich 

ERSCHIESST MICH


----------



## Kotaishi (22. Februar 2011)

Willkommen bei Blizzard...Malte und Sören haben Urlaub und deshalb geht nix...

aber wehe dem der nicht pünktlich zahlt....


----------



## Gidohra (22. Februar 2011)

Die illuminatie haben wow übernommen


----------



## Mindadar (22. Februar 2011)

o.O Ich hoffe das war ein billiger trollversuch...wenn nich egal, gute nacht zusammen und viel spaß beim "Gemeinsamen" einsamen zusammenhocken und warten auf die Server


----------



## PfeffiJoe (22. Februar 2011)

Casthiel schrieb:


> Passt ja nicht, was ist mit den Kabelkunden?



das liegt nicht an der telekom. das liegt an telia. die haben einfach ne scheiß backbone anbindung. den oder ähnliche texte hat jeder provider für den geneigten wow zocker parat.
wenn man da n bissel online stöbert, findet man so einiges. die probleme gibts aber schon ewig.

p.s. das heute hat aber wohl nix damit zu tun. sind ja auch ander games betroffen.


----------



## whitemagier (22. Februar 2011)

Casthiel schrieb:


> Huch, ich als Kabelkunde bin wieder online.... Madmortem ich kooooommmmme



genau da will ich hin-.- Aber weiter als aufbau der charakterliste komm ich net, Telekomkunde ich arme Sau.^^


----------



## orkman (22. Februar 2011)

arenalady schrieb:


> Ich horte Robbenmilch!



ich lach mich tod ... da brauch ich die p 90 nicht ...

und nehm dir lieber nen strick ... das gibt weniger flecken  denk doch ma an die putzfrau


----------



## Grushdak (22. Februar 2011)

Mindadar schrieb:


> XD Grushi lebt


 
naja, so halb ... ^^

*afksmoking*  gn8


----------



## kopfschuesschen (22. Februar 2011)

also bei mir geht immer noch nix. glaub das wird sich heut auch nimma aendern.


----------



## Mindadar (22. Februar 2011)

nr 1599 muss nu auch noch sein Nu aber Jute nacht kinners un viel spaß beim warten


----------



## Gidohra (22. Februar 2011)

ernsthaft ich habe von jemanden auf der strasse gehört er habe von einen freunt gehört und der hat was von einem typ aus dem mülleimer und der wiederum hat von seiner katze erfaren das ein mitglieder der illuminatie meinte wow müsste man für 99% der leute sperren damit er mit seinen illuminatie freunte mal alleine farmen können


----------



## arenalady (22. Februar 2011)

PfeffiJoe schrieb:


> das liegt nicht an der telekom. das liegt an telia. die haben einfach ne scheiß backbone anbindung. den oder ähnliche texte hat jeder provider für den geneigten wow zocker parat.
> wenn man da n bissel online stöbert, findet man so einiges. die probleme gibts aber schon ewig.




Jetzt wo mal einmal alles zusammen bricht heißt es gleich die Probleme bestünden schon länger und Telia hat ne scheiß backbone Anbindung ^^
funktioniert monatelang ohne das der Endverbraucherne Störung mitbekommt, und ein fail und gleich ist wieder alles schlecht, oh man. Ihr seit alle so verwöhnt was Stabilität und Kundenservice angeht.


----------



## whitemagier (22. Februar 2011)

Ach solang warst on na dann bin ich ja beruhigt.^^ Naja wenns WoW net ist und Telekom nicht und sonst der andre auch nicht, ich muß irgendwem die Schuld geben. ^^


----------



## arenalady (22. Februar 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ich lach mich tod ... da brauch ich die p 90 nicht ...
> 
> und nehm dir lieber nen strick ... das gibt weniger flecken  denk doch ma an die putzfrau




Falsch zitiert?


----------



## evergrace (22. Februar 2011)

nochmal es liegt am win server update


----------



## danii1005 (22. Februar 2011)

Captain schrieb:


> > Wir haben ein Kapazitätenproblem der Bandbreite mit einigen Netzwerk-Anbietern in Europa identifiziert, welches sich in Form von Latenz bei einigen Spielern bemerkbar gemacht hat. Wir beobachten das Bandbreitenmuster außerhalb unseres Netzwerkes, um den Spielern den besten Service bieten zu können und arbeiten mit bestimmten Anbietern, um ihre Netzwerkkapazitäten aufzurüsten, da dieses Problem außerhalb unseres Netzwerkes liegt.
> >
> > Aus diesem Anlass hat TeliaSonera International die folgende Stellungsnahme abgegeben.
> >
> ...



Erm jar ... das is aba von 2006...

http://wow.gamona.de/2006/11/08/blizzard-aeussert-sich-endlich-zu-den-latenzproblemen/

lg


----------



## ~Saphyra~ (22. Februar 2011)

manno  ich war drin...der ladebildschirm war schon vollständig geladen und dann....  " Die Verbindung wurde unterbrochen"  was soll der scheiß


----------



## whitemagier (22. Februar 2011)

~Saphyra~ schrieb:


> manno  ich war drin...der ladebildschirm war schon vollständig geladen und dann....  " Die Verbindung wurde unterbrochen"  was soll der scheiß



*Taschentuch reich* schnief mal kräftig rein Ich trauer mit erst charakter nich gefunden, dann verbindung lost...


----------



## dreyyy168 (22. Februar 2011)

bei mir geht auch seit stunden nix  wann können wir endlich wieder zocken??


----------



## ~Saphyra~ (22. Februar 2011)

whitemagier schrieb:


> *Taschentuch reich* schnief mal kräftig rein



*dankend annehm* das geht doch so nich... *kräftig schnief*


----------



## PfeffiJoe (22. Februar 2011)

arenalady schrieb:


> Jetzt wo mal einmal alles zusammen bricht heißt es gleich die Probleme bestünden schon länger und Telia hat ne scheiß backbone Anbindung ^^
> funktioniert monatelang ohne das der Endverbraucherne Störung mitbekommt, und ein fail und gleich ist wieder alles schlecht, oh man. Ihr seit alle so verwöhnt was Stabilität und Kundenservice angeht.



ähm ja,

ich arbeite rein zufällig für nen provider und weiß, wovon ich spreche. früher hatte telia wirklich große probleme damit, die aber heute eigentlich nicht mehr auftreten. deshalb hatte ich ja auch noch nen p.s. ran gehängt. guck mal im wow archiv rum...so vor 3-4 jahren. da wirste sogar nen paar stellungnahmen dazu finden.


----------



## KayaDiabolin (22. Februar 2011)

So ist das Leben schön: Schule aus, mit Freunden einen trinken gehen, spät nach Hause kommen weil morgen Vormittag frei...
In WOW einloggen wollen, Panik bekommen weil's nicht geht und man meint den PC kaputt gemacht zu haben...
Auf entsprechende Internet-Seiten (eu.battle.net, Buffed etc.) nicht reinkommen weil überfüllt...
Nur um danach herauszufinden dass es ein weltweites Problem ist und ich mir keine Sorgen machen muss xD

Ich gehe jetzt jedenfalls ins Bett, viel Spass euch noch bei was auch immer ihr noch macht 

glg / Kaya


----------



## Hankk (22. Februar 2011)

@ Saphyra: Hab genau das gleiche Problem.
Bis zum vollen Balken des Ladebildschirms, dann dauerts ne Ewigkeit, geschiet aber nix und dann bin ich wieder im Login screen.  *GRML*


----------



## Gidohra (22. Februar 2011)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  wo ist meine Sniper Ausrüstung ich muss auf den Glockenturm


----------



## Casthiel (22. Februar 2011)

Ich zümd jetzt ein paar Kerzen an, hole mir ein Glas Wein, mach den Kamin an und kuschel mich mit nem guten Buch aufs Sofa.
Mir war so als hätte ich Weihnachten was zu lesen geschenkt bekommen 

Gute Nacht zusammen


----------



## orkman (22. Februar 2011)

arenalady schrieb:


> Falsch zitiert?



nee schon richtig zitiert ... wegen dem robbenmilch witz lach ich mich tod , da braucht der andere die p90 nicht ruberzureichen ... haette 2 mal zitieren muessen ... bloss weiss ich net wie des geht  *schaem*


----------



## Saji (22. Februar 2011)

evergrace schrieb:


> nochmal es liegt am win server update



Ich glaub ja eher das Blizz TuneUp 2008 mal über die Server laufen lässt. x) Nu sind alle Daten futsch. :O


----------



## Nekramcruun (22. Februar 2011)

dafür sollte es einen kostenlosen spieltag extra geben aber damit sind die ja seit ewigkeiten sehr verhalten gewesen leider


----------



## evergrace (22. Februar 2011)

ja heute kam das neue service pack für win 7 und sin server 2008  raus, dies würde auch erklären warum die win server in css down sind und die linux server noch laufen


----------



## danii1005 (22. Februar 2011)

Hoi...

Wer kann schwedisch? 



> Stort fel på internet i Europa
> 
> Ett stort fel gör uppkopplingen långsam för internetanvändare i både Sverige och Europa just nu.
> 
> ...



lg


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. Februar 2011)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> dafür sollte es einen kostenlosen spieltag extra geben aber damit sind die ja seit ewigkeiten sehr verhalten gewesen leider



Wieso? das unterschreibst du ja virtuell nacjh jedem patch, dass du akzeptierst, dass die server nicht rund um die Uhr verfügbar sein müssen und dass es zu problemen kommen darf


----------



## magejk (22. Februar 2011)

ist das schön !  12 stunden auf arbeit, komme heim, um wow gemütlich zu zocken und was sehe ich:  server down !   das leben schreibt schon schreckliche geschichten


----------



## SyyS (22. Februar 2011)

nach entlichen versuchen geschaft mich einzuloggen 
kam auhc auf meinen realm der zum glück zu den wenigen gehört die on sind
und keien min nen dc 

jetzt starter auch der launcher nicht blablabla patchinformationen


----------



## ~Saphyra~ (22. Februar 2011)

Hankk schrieb:


> @ Saphyra: Hab genau das gleiche Problem.
> Bis zum vollen Balken des Ladebildschirms, dann dauerts ne Ewigkeit, geschiet aber nix und dann bin ich wieder im Login screen. *GRML*



Irgendein Schlupfloch zum einloggen werd ich schon noch finden  muss nur schonmal überlegen mit welchem Char ich dann WoW unsicher machen will xD Umloggen is ja dann nich mehr


----------



## dreyyy168 (22. Februar 2011)

ich denke nich das sich warten lohnt...
wird bestimmt noch ne weile dauern


----------



## tronxtronx (22. Februar 2011)

Das liegt auch nicht an TeliaSoneras Backbone, das ist mit Sicherheit nicht schlechter als das der Telekom! Ich weis das aus Berufsgründen. Es hatte heute schon massig Probleme mit unseren Kunden in unserem Netz gegeben und dieses hat sich nun ausgeweitet. Es scheint ein Peering-Problem zu geben. Um ca. 20:00 wurde es schlimmer und die Beschwerden kamen im Minutentakt. Zum Glück hatte ich vor kurzem Feierabend ;-) 
In "kürze" werden wir bestimmt mehr erfahren.


----------



## arenalady (22. Februar 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> nee schon richtig zitiert ... wegen dem robbenmilch witz lach ich mich tod , da braucht der andere die p90 nicht ruberzureichen ... haette 2 mal zitieren muessen ... bloss weiss ich net wie des geht  *schaem*





Das is leicht, du änderst einfach in der Formatierung fürs Zitieren den Namen vom Poster und ersetzt den Text mit dem was du vom anderen Poster zitieren willst. Vieleicht gibt es noch unkompliziertere Varianten, dann möegen sich die lebden Wissenden bitte melden und es uns mitteilen.  


Der Robbenmilchwitz war ja auch toll.  

Und ich finds noch tolelr das ich jetzt nen haufen bekloppter Smileys machen konnte, dazu hat man ja selten die Gelegenheit, normalerweise nutzt man ja nur diese langweiligen hier:                


Und so...

Was horten wir, wenn die Robbenmilch ausverkauft ist?Wo verstecken wir uns dann? 

Ich bin übrigends untot, ich habe keine Angst draufzugehen.


----------



## Gidohra (22. Februar 2011)

MiR  iSt sO LaNgwEILig


----------



## PfeffiJoe (22. Februar 2011)

danii1005 schrieb:


> Hoi...
> 
> Wer kann schwedisch?
> 
> ...



hm ist das von heute?

habs mal durch den google übersetzter gejagt und da ist von telia und vodafone die rede. das die halt viel traffic durch ihr netz routen und dadurch alle betroffen sind.


----------



## arenalady (22. Februar 2011)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> dafür sollte es einen kostenlosen spieltag extra geben aber damit sind die ja seit ewigkeiten sehr verhalten gewesen leider




Wahnsinn, ihr seit so verwöhnt heutzutage...

Also daaamals, als die Gummistiefel noch aus Holz waren und es noch kein Dualspecc und automatische Mietgeier gab....


----------



## Yamboo (22. Februar 2011)

Naja, Blizzard wird sich kein Bein ausreißen, in ein paar Stunde wäre eh Wartung, also lassen sie die Server einfach so wie sie sind. Die Kunden sollen halt ein andern mal spielen.


----------



## Waldbär (22. Februar 2011)

Ich trinke ein glas guten wein und lach mich über priol und co. kaputt.


----------



## Brighty9 (22. Februar 2011)

Ich halte es für gar nich so unwarscheinlich das die Internetprobleme in den letzten Tagen mit dem Bürgerkrieg in lybien zusammenhängen

siehe: KLICK


----------



## dreyyy168 (22. Februar 2011)

Gidohra schrieb:


> MiR  iSt sO LaNgwEILig





jep mir genauso


----------



## Hankk (22. Februar 2011)

*ARGH*      

War jetzt 5 Minuten im Spiel drin, paar Kräuter gepflückt und schon wieder rausgeflogen! 

Server: Wrathbringer


----------



## whitemagier (22. Februar 2011)

danii1005 schrieb:


> Hoi...
> 
> Wer kann schwedisch?
> 
> ...



Großer Fehler im Internet in Europa, macht einen großen Fehler Verbindung langsam für Internet-Nutzer in Schweden und Europa gerade jetzt. - Alle Marktteilnehmer sind betroffen.

Hans mich Abacho übersetzt, die Satzstellung isn bissle falsch, aber es ist lesbar und zu verstehen.


----------



## Saji (22. Februar 2011)

WoW - Offline.
Facebook - nichts los.
Hund - Schläft schon.
Hamster - schläft noch immer.

Und, was mich am meisten ärgert:
Die Cornflakes sind leer! AAARGH! 

Dabei hätte ich doch so viel Robbenmilch für die Flakes... =(


----------



## danii1005 (22. Februar 2011)

Ich zittier mal nen Typen aus dem mmo-champ forum (nur vom englischen ins deutsche übersetzt)




> Großer Fehler im Internet in Europa
> Blog zu diesem Artikel
> Link zum Artikel aus dem Blog-Eintrag - kopieren Sie diese Adresse:
> 
> ...




lg


----------



## Gidohra (22. Februar 2011)

wwwwwwwwwwwrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy @@


----------



## arenalady (22. Februar 2011)

Brighty9 schrieb:


> Ich halte es für gar nich so unwarscheinlich das die Internetprobleme in den letzten Tagen mit dem Bürgerkrieg in lybien zusammenhängen




Oder damit, dass Minister zu Gutenzwerg heute seinen Doktortitel abgelegt hat...

Oder mit den Demonstrationen in Ägypten.


----------



## kopfschuesschen (22. Februar 2011)

versuche mich einzuloggen, und seit 10 minuten laed er meine charakterliste. lustig.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. Februar 2011)

Brighty9 schrieb:


> Ich halte es für gar nich so unwarscheinlich das die Internetprobleme in den letzten Tagen mit dem Bürgerkrieg in lybien zusammenhängen



Und ich denke, dass ich 1x im Monat schlecht schlafen kann nur weil die Sonne den Mond mehr anstrahlt als sonst.. auch wenn ich die Rolläden unten hab.

Was ich für wahrscheinlicher halte ist ein "Pickelgesicht-Hacker" Angriff von so gruppen wie "Anonymous"

Oder ein Maulwurfsmarderlöwenvogel hat nen wichtiges Kabel durchgefressen


----------



## Brighty9 (22. Februar 2011)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Und ich denke, dass ich 1x im Monat schlecht schlafen kann nur weil die Sonne den Mond mehr anstrahlt als sonst.. auch wenn ich die Rolläden unten hab.
> 
> Was ich für wahrscheinlicher halte ist ein "Pickelgesicht-Hacker" Angriff von so gruppen wie "Anonymous"



naja falls ihrs nich gelesen habt lybien legt das internet in ihrem land komplett lahm incl sateliten und das internet is seit einigen tagen sehr langsam und unterbricht häufig zumindest bei mir


----------



## evergrace (22. Februar 2011)

ich kann seit nen halben jahr nur mehr 18 bier trinken anstatt normalerweise meine 19 bier...
mache mir auch schon sorgen


----------



## arenalady (23. Februar 2011)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Und ich denke, dass ich 1x im Monat schlecht schlafen kann nur weil die Sonne den Mond mehr anstrahlt als sonst.. auch wenn ich die Rolläden unten hab.
> 
> Was ich für wahrscheinlicher halte ist ein "Pickelgesicht-Hacker" Angriff von so gruppen wie "Anonymous"
> 
> Oder ein Maulwurfsmarderlöwenvogel hat nen wichtiges Kabel durchgefressen




Was hälst du von: Ein betrunkener Mitarbeiter hat im Serverraum auf die riiiesenlangefünfhunderteinheitensteckerleiste gekotzt.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (23. Februar 2011)

Brighty9 schrieb:


> naja falls ihrs nich gelesen habt lybien legt das internet in ihrem land komplett lahm incl sateliten und das internet is seit einigen tagen sehr langsam und unterbricht häufig zumindest bei mir



Wenn du in Lybien wohnst kann das schon sein.. ansonsten... nein.

Und unsere WoW Verbindung wird auch nicht über Lybien geleitet...

Das wär ja wie wenn due USA uns befehlen würden unsere Knotenpunkte lahm zu legen.. die haben nur Gewalt über ihr eigenes Land.

Btw. bin grad reingekommen in die charakterauswahl


----------



## Uachu (23. Februar 2011)

Hab nebenbei die Serverliste offen, schon heftig wie die server on off on off gehen!
Nirgends is mehr was los! 

Wer Bock hat addet mich im ICQ mir is fad 284126040 =)


----------



## Tamîkus (23. Februar 2011)

yay bin Blackmoore reingekommen und steh in nem avatar leeren og und keine laags *_*


----------



## evergrace (23. Februar 2011)

bei mir funkt. wieder alles


----------



## SyyS (23. Februar 2011)

kann mich wider probem los einloggen

nur battle net seiten newsserver vom laucher gehen imemr noch nicht


----------



## danii1005 (23. Februar 2011)

Server sind jz echt online!


----------



## Gidohra (23. Februar 2011)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## ~Saphyra~ (23. Februar 2011)

ICH BIN DRIN *PARTY*


----------



## Ollyee (23. Februar 2011)

also leude, entweder versteh ich euch nicht odern ihr seid einfach zu blöde, wie kann man denn behauten, dass inen provider an iwas der gleichen schuld haben kann bzw hat ...
evtl habt ihr vergessen das auch buffed besuchen ONLINE sein heißt ....

ich bekomm einfach auf meinen chars von blizz je meine 70pkt für die rnd hc's gut geschrieben für heute & es ist mir scheiß egal das ich heute ned on kam ... wenn das ned er fall ist dann geh ich jetzt einfach nochmal raus & hole mir mein nächsten äppler ... guten durst .....


----------



## whitemagier (23. Februar 2011)

ich bin auch drin.^^


----------



## dreyyy168 (23. Februar 2011)

geht auch wieder alles yeah


----------



## Thamuzz (23. Februar 2011)

Zeit für Video Links 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whrf365Kvto


----------



## whitemagier (23. Februar 2011)

Hm sind abe rnoch Probleme nicht fliegen nicht reiten..das beim Kräuter farmen..doof


----------



## gemeiner Wurzel Zwerg (23. Februar 2011)

Ich weiss was passiert ist
offizielles video released

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHFl9hediu0


----------



## Tamîkus (23. Februar 2011)

so gute nacht ihr paranoiden menschen =O


----------



## Maniac23 (23. Februar 2011)

ja jetz scheint wieder was zu gehn.
nur leider hab ich jetz keine lust mehr


----------



## Murk (23. Februar 2011)

Yo, Ysera geht endlich seit kurz nach Miternacht wieder.



Moment mal.. geht wieder... Nein, er war NIE down, nur für uns war er down !!! Das Problem liegt definitiv nicht an Blizz, zumindest nicht die Spielserver, LoginServer ist was anderes.

Die Schweizer Kollegen auf den selben Server flogen nicht wie ich und andere vom Server, die konnten munter weiter machen als wäre nichts geschehen, war halt nur leer da.....
Also müssen die Probleme schon von anderer Natur sein.


----------



## mumit (23. Februar 2011)

x.x wie kann man nur so en dread auf machen


----------



## ZAM (23. Februar 2011)

mumit schrieb:


> x.x wie kann man nur so en dread auf machen



Die Frage kommt 3000 Seiten zu spät.


----------



## wowoo (23. Februar 2011)

Es gibt diesem Mittwoch doch keine Wartungsarbeiten:

23/02 Neustart der Realms
Alle Realms werden gegen 05:00 Uhr MEZ neu gestartet. 
Es wird dazu 15 Minuten im Voraus eine Nachricht im Spiel geben.
Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis.


----------



## Liliza (23. Februar 2011)

Richtig der Thread wird heute nicht gebraucht ^^ kann ich also weiter fröhlich meinen Archäologiestab farmen


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (23. Februar 2011)

Murk schrieb:


> Yo, Ysera geht endlich seit kurz nach Miternacht wieder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich werfe mal in den Raum, dass unser Verteidigungsministerium oder wer auch immer den "Großen roten AUS-Knopf" getestet hat für den Fall, dass auch wir zur Besinnung kommen und entdecken, dass die falschen an der Macht sind :-P


----------



## sensêij1988 (23. Februar 2011)

gestern hies es noch bis 11 wartungsarbeiten die wurden wohl gestern abend vorgezogen^^


----------



## Bandit 1 (23. Februar 2011)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> gestern hies es noch bis 11 wartungsarbeiten die wurden wohl gestern abend vorgezogen^^



So sehe ich das auch, da hat die Putzfrau wohl den Wecker verstellt. ^^ _(Macht meine übrigens andauernd...)_

Ab 21 Uhr nochwas ging nix mehr. Dolle Sache wenn man grade im Raid ist. 

Früher gabs wenigstens noch Freie Tage dafür - aber bei 12 Mio. Kunden braucht man das wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## Sethclaw (23. Februar 2011)

moin -gähn-

edit, warum sind die server da ?^^


----------



## ToxicAvenger (23. Februar 2011)

ICH BIN OOOOOON!!!!


----------



## Ahramanyu (9. März 2011)

Guten Mittwoch.


----------



## Merander (9. März 2011)

moin
WTF ich bin on oO


----------



## Ahramanyu (9. März 2011)

Ja, Server scheinen noch online zu sein. Ich lasse trotzdem erstmal offen, Tradition und so.


----------



## Bodensee (9. März 2011)

Nein die Server sind heute den 09.03.2011 nicht down


----------



## Dini (9. März 2011)

Ich hab mich schon gewundert wieso der Thread auf ist, hab heute extra auf der Realmstatusseite von Blizz geschaut, aber Ahra hats so gesagt^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (9. März 2011)

Und schon wieder zu. Immerhin wurde die Symbolik bewahrt!


----------



## Cazor (23. März 2011)

hiers ja offen. Tach und einen wunderschönen Urlaubstag mit ohne WoW..


----------



## Lornorr (23. März 2011)

heute ist doch kein großer patch, oder?


----------



## Massìv (23. März 2011)

Guten Morgen 

Auf einen wunderschönen freien Tag mit ohne WoW  Egal die Sonne scheint!!


----------



## Michithekiller (23. März 2011)

Blizz mal auf die Uhr schauen^^


----------



## Tertox (23. März 2011)

Lange Wartezeiten heute...

wird da was gepatcht ?


----------



## Curry88 (23. März 2011)

-.- that aint nice...


----------



## AlphaChris (23. März 2011)

server wurden überprüft alle waren froh das es schnell ging, freuen sich auf den sonnigen Tag, alle sind nach Hause nur der letzte hat vergessen die Server wieder hochzufahren


----------



## Massìv (23. März 2011)

AlphaChris schrieb:


> server wurden überprüft alle waren froh das es schnell ging, freuen sich auf den sonnigen Tag, alle sind nach Hause nur der letzte hat vergessen die Server wieder hochzufahren



made my day


----------



## blackzone (23. März 2011)

Juten Morgen

jaja blizz lässt sich mal wieder zeit... ansich sollte heut noch kein patch kommen...hmmm
*kaffee und Brötchen hinstell*


----------



## kennerer (23. März 2011)

Nein kommt heute kein Patch...wird aber evtl so sein das sie den patch aufgespielt haben damit er nächste woche live gehen kann


----------



## Cazor (23. März 2011)

*Daumen dreh* jetzt is auch noch die offizielle Seite überlastet.. dabei wollt ich grad in den "es ist nach 11" Thread spammen


----------



## Massìv (23. März 2011)

uii ein statement!


----------



## Cazor (23. März 2011)

Massìv schrieb:


> uii ein statement!




wat? Screen!


----------



## Massìv (23. März 2011)

Schau mal nach im loginscreen


----------



## AlphaChris (23. März 2011)

post pls


----------



## irdetsch (23. März 2011)

das kann ganz schön nerven manchmal. ):


----------



## blackzone (23. März 2011)

lol und es heißt noch länger warten...>.<


----------



## Michithekiller (23. März 2011)

Wartungsarbeiten verlängert :-/


----------



## Massìv (23. März 2011)

Ohh man bei RIFT gibts das nicht!! WoW geht unter!


----------



## Cradle01 (23. März 2011)

Server waren bis ca 8 online und wurden dann heruntergefahren,vllt ist da schon Sommerzeit:laugh:

Morgen erstmal


----------



## Cazor (23. März 2011)

hier, der ultimative "die-Putzfrau-wars"-Screen.
Mit ohne genaue Zeitangabe..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlphaChris (23. März 2011)

naja dann mal rift zocken


----------



## blackzone (23. März 2011)

haha  das kann ich mir gut vorstellen...bzw Die Mitarbeiter haben heute mal verschlafen...>.<


----------



## Lianora (23. März 2011)

oh man oh man... die haben keine technischen schwierigkeiten, die haben nur die serverwartung verpeilt... die server waren nämlich bis 7.30 online also, könnt davon ausgehen das die server gegen 15.30 wieder da sind -.-


----------



## Geowulf (23. März 2011)

-.-


----------



## sensêij1988 (23. März 2011)

und ich wollt mein Orakel Ei aufmachen


----------



## Phash (23. März 2011)

OMG SERVER DOWN!




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7-60tyLQhA


----------



## irdetsch (23. März 2011)

dauert länger, leider !!!! War nix mit "läuft"


----------



## Famenio (23. März 2011)

Lianora schrieb:


> oh man oh man... die haben keine technischen schwierigkeiten, die haben nur die serverwartung verpeilt... die server waren nämlich bis 7.30 online also, könnt davon ausgehen das die server gegen 15.30 wieder da sind -.-


Die Zeit ist ok aber nicht länger ... 
weil dann sollte ich von der Arbeit wieder zu Hause sein


----------



## Uschili (23. März 2011)

Lianora schrieb:


> oh man oh man... die haben keine technischen schwierigkeiten, die haben nur die serverwartung verpeilt... die server waren nämlich bis 7.30 online also, könnt davon ausgehen das die server gegen 15.30 wieder da sind -.-



also meiner is punkt 3 runtergefahren


----------



## AlphaChris (23. März 2011)

also rift läuft^^


----------



## Totebone (23. März 2011)

Die Server sind heut solange off wegen dem SC II Patch 1.3.0 - es sind nunmal ALLE battle.net Server desswegen down...


----------



## Lornorr (23. März 2011)

*heul*


----------



## Schamella (23. März 2011)

lalala langweilig *toast machen*


----------



## LilFlow (23. März 2011)

wenn man schonmal früh WoW spielen kann...oh man*seufz*....knn man wohl nix machen-.-


----------



## telando (23. März 2011)

.... da fällt einem nichts mehr ein ...


----------



## Cazor (23. März 2011)

LilFlow schrieb:


> wenn man schonmal früh WoW spielen kann...oh man*seufz*....knn man wohl nix machen-.-




ich auch.. erstemal Urlaub an nem Mittwoch dies Jahr, war ja klar. mimimi!


----------



## Famenio (23. März 2011)

Also bei uns is so schönes Wetter grad, 
Sonne scheint, angenehm warm, 
und ich *MUSS* am Rechner sitzen.
Ich könnte mir gerade viel schönere Sachen vorstellen


----------



## seymerbo (23. März 2011)

Famenio schrieb:


> Die Zeit ist ok aber nicht länger ...
> weil dann sollte ich von der Arbeit wieder zu Hause sein




Geht mir auch so, also hoffentlich sind sie solang down ^^


----------



## Uachu (23. März 2011)

Cazor schrieb:


> ich auch.. erstemal Urlaub an nem Mittwoch dies Jahr, war ja klar. mimimi!



Dann sind wir schon 2 hab mich heute so gefreut und dann viel mir ein OMG Mittwoch Serverarbeiten


----------



## telando (23. März 2011)

Famenio schrieb:


> Die Zeit ist ok aber nicht länger ...
> weil dann sollte ich von der Arbeit wieder zu Hause sein


 
um die zeit muss ich arbeiten gehen ...


----------



## Zorica (23. März 2011)

klar 1 woche urlaub in den jahr und zeit zum zocken da is server down>_>


----------



## Bruceridon (23. März 2011)

Habe mich schon gewundert gegen halb 9 warum da Server online sind,hab mich schon gefreut"ui die sind ja heute fix der Rest kommt auch gleich" um dann festzustellen, dass dies nich die ersten waren die "wieder on waren" sondern die letzen die noch nicht runtergefahren waren.

Tja Pech gehabt

Ich nehm das pech gehabt zurück da sind die Server wieder (meiner noch nich aber die meißten^^)


----------



## Senzua (23. März 2011)

Nethersturm ist wieder da


----------



## telando (23. März 2011)

paar server siund jetzt online


----------



## Gromark (23. März 2011)

-.-


----------



## seymerbo (23. März 2011)

Scheiße sie kommen wieder on


----------



## LilFlow (23. März 2011)

finaly


----------



## Tertox (23. März 2011)

und da sind sie wieder...


----------



## Rysuss (23. März 2011)

Ich warte immernoch auf Mal´Ganis -.-


----------



## ZAM (23. März 2011)

seymerbo schrieb:


> Scheiße sie kommen wieder on



Mist *g*


----------



## blackzone (6. April 2011)

Guten Morgen Liebe Freunde der Sonne... Es ist mal wieder Mittwoch und Blizz will uns wieder nerven...naja mal schaun ob 11 heute mal passt...

Für euch gibt es ersteinmal leckeren Kaffe und warme Brötchen.


----------



## Leonalis (6. April 2011)

Wie gut arbeite ich bis 7 Uhr - pennen gehen und um 12 chillig aufstehen und ohne sorgen dann mal schauen ob sie da sind


----------



## pildaY (6. April 2011)

lalala, muss gleich zur Uni ... 
Bis 16 Uhr dürfen die Server gerne down sein


----------



## Kapeikes (6. April 2011)

Hmm

Bei mir kommt immer:

Der Launcher kann keine Patch-Informationen abrufen.Bitte überprüfen sie ihre Internetverbindung.


Ist mir ziemlich neu!
Hat das was mit dem Wartungsarbeiten zutun?


----------



## Antigeist (6. April 2011)

Kapeikes schrieb:


> Hmm
> 
> Bei mir kommt immer:
> 
> ...




hab das auch grad bei zwei Rechnern gehabt, bzw. habe es immernoch, da ich nichts geändert habe an den PC's und du höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht, denke ich liegt es wohl an Blizzard. Ich hoffe nur nicht, dass sich das dadurch noch mehr in die länge zieht.

Wenn man im WoW Ordner direkt die Wow.exe startet kommt man zwar zum login bildschirm aber einloggen, um zumindest ne Serverliste zu sehen geht auch da nicht.

Unpraktisch wenn man grade Mittwochs frei hat :/


----------



## Sôulreaper (6. April 2011)

jo kommt bei mir auch.


----------



## improwars (6. April 2011)

jop denke schon, steht bei mir auch und dachte schon mein Internet spinnt


----------



## Heavyimpact (6. April 2011)

bei mir ebenso....*puh nicht allein sei*


----------



## Eldorados (6. April 2011)

Ich habe es auch seit heute, und als ich grad bei Blizz selber nachgeschaut hatte, gab es in vergangenen Tagen wohl auch öfter diese Probleme. Blizz schiebt das Problem auf die Internetanbieter. Komisch ist nur, das ich mich in anderen Spielen auch einloggen kann bzw. auch normal ins Netz komme. Also kann es nur an Blizzard selbst liegen.


----------



## Thuzur (6. April 2011)

Über das Problem habe ich mich auch schon geärgert! Ich kann mich nichtmal auf der Blizzard-HP anmelden, um dort ins Forum zu posten! 

Nutze ich halt die Zeit um Rührei mit Krabben für alle zu machen - Guten Appetit!


----------



## Eldorados (6. April 2011)

Man, da bekommt man ja echt Hunger *grinst*


----------



## Hobell (6. April 2011)

Wie immer die Doktern mal wieder irgenwie rum


----------



## improwars (6. April 2011)

Hobell schrieb:


> Wie immer die Doktern mal wieder irgenwie rum



genau das wird es sein  Mein Internet läuft ansonsten 1a, ist halt nur die wow spezi die ned funzen mag, erstmal abwarten bis die Wartungsarbeiten rum sind.


----------



## Fünftermärz (6. April 2011)

_Der Launcher kann keine Patch-Informationen abrufen.Bitte überprüfen sie ihre Internetverbindung_.    ????

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

nööööö, kommt bei mir nicht..

läuft alles ganz normal ...bin aber auch privatpatient^^


----------



## Nosferatu-from-Switzerland (6. April 2011)

Konnte mich auch nicht einloggen vor ein paar min., jetzt funkt es wieder


----------



## Kyrador (6. April 2011)

Ich hoffe mal, dass die Serverarbeiten etwas länger dauern, denn wir sind ca. 50% vom Gilden Level 25 (wäre Server-First) entfernt, und nachdem ich gestern jede Menge EXP beigesteuert habe, würde ich das *bling* doch gerne erleben


----------



## Grushdak (6. April 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> , denn wir sind ca. 50% vom Gilden Level 25 (wäre Server-First) entfernt,...


Na wenn das mal stimmt.
Da gibt es noch wahrscheinlich eine andere Gilde, die Euch voraus ist.
Zumindest im gesamten Rank ist sie Euch um Längen voraus.

na wie auch immer ...


----------



## Kyrador (6. April 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Na wenn das mal stimmt.
> Da gibt es noch wahrscheinlich eine andere Gilde, die Euch voraus ist.
> Zumindest im gesamten Rank ist sie Euch um Längen voraus.
> 
> na wie auch immer ...



Ich verstehe deinen Post mal so gar nicht...


----------



## Michithekiller (6. April 2011)

Bei uns ist gestern die erste LvL 25 geworden^^


----------



## Solostraran (6. April 2011)

Level 25 steht aktuell an. Die ersten haben es gestern geschafft, so auch die Gilde einer Bekannten: http://ypsilon.designzucht.de/


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (6. April 2011)

Hier ist eindeutig weniger los als früher. Liegt das an der neuen Gestaltung des Forums?


----------



## Bismerlo (27. April 2011)

so, server sind teilweise wieder on. allen gl beim timedrun


----------



## Frostfetzen (27. April 2011)

ich hab zwar gesuchet, aber nix gefindet, und wenn ich schon timed run lese....

ist des immer noch so wie in ZG-70 mit 25min + X min pro boss oder so wie in hdz4 mit ner fixen zeit an der man nix rütteln kann?


----------



## improwars (27. April 2011)

Frostfetzen schrieb:


> ich hab zwar gesuchet, aber nix gefindet, und wenn ich schon timed run lese....
> 
> ist des immer noch so wie in ZG-70 mit 25min + X min pro boss oder so wie in hdz4 mit ner fixen zeit an der man nix rütteln kann?



So wie ich das Interview gelesen habe, haben die ja in Zul'Aman weitgehend nix geändert, daher wird der Timerun allerwarscheinlickeit nach auch so sein wie vorher.


----------



## Slighter (27. April 2011)

Joar, der Time-Run wird höchstwahrscheinlich so sein wie zu 70er zeiten^^

Und ja ein paar Server sind on, aber meiner kommt erst noch -.-


----------



## Massìv (4. Mai 2011)

11:15 Nix geht!!
Alle Server Down!
Putzfrau über das Kabel gestolpert!?


----------



## yakuza1967 (4. Mai 2011)

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/2051905289


----------



## Doofkatze (4. Mai 2011)

Massìv schrieb:


> 11:15 Nix geht!!
> Alle Server Down!
> Putzfrau über das Kabel gestolpert!?



Never play on the Patch Day. 

Das gilt auch für gewöhnliche Wartungsarbeiten.

Ansonsten: Hakuna Matata.


----------



## Dark_Lady (4. Mai 2011)

wie wär es mit schlichter Geduld? Nicht alle Server werden Punkt 11 hochgefahren - manchmal gibts auch erweiterte Wrtungsarbeiten samt länger offline seienden servern, was dann erst später im Log-in-Bildschirm auftaucht...


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Mai 2011)

Steht wahrscheinlich auch im Logon-Fenster. Ich mach mal zu.

Muss man Mittwochs um 11 Uhr unbedingt WoW spielen?


----------



## Massìv (4. Mai 2011)

Ok danke  
Trotzdem die Putzfrau ist schuld!


----------



## BigBlackWulf (4. Mai 2011)

Blizz ..... !!! Wat is ? et sin 11.20 uhr !!!


----------



## Metadron72 (4. Mai 2011)

BigBlackWulf schrieb:


> Blizz ..... !!! Wat is ? et sin 11.20 uhr !!!




uiuiui!!!!!! ...sek..hab paaar !!! vergessen !!!!


----------



## Stevesteel (4. Mai 2011)

BigBlackWulf ..... !!! Wat is ? et sin falsches Forum!!!


----------



## Plitzkrieg (4. Mai 2011)

> Steht wahrscheinlich auch im Logon-Fenster. Ich mach mal zu.
> 
> Muss man Mittwochs um 11 Uhr unbedingt WoW spielen?



Was ist das denn bitte für eine Begründung für die Schließung eines Beitrags? Es steht #1 nicht im Logon-Fenster und #2 Muss man Sonntags um 20 Uhr spielen? Oder Montags um 18 Uhr? Oder Freitags um 12? Sorry, aber wenn da steht die Server sind bis 11 Down, dann wird man doch wohl um 11:15 mal fragen dürfen was los ist? Kann der Beitrag nicht solange offen bleiben bis die Server wieder On sind um sich evtl über aktuellen Serverstand zu informieren und zu diskutieren?


----------



## Nisbo (4. Mai 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Steht wahrscheinlich auch im Logon-Fenster. Ich mach mal zu.
> 
> Muss man Mittwochs um 11 Uhr unbedingt WoW spielen?



Ja, bin gerade aufgewacht, hatte und habe Nachtschicht ^^


----------



## Nisbo (4. Mai 2011)

mmm del pls


----------



## Nisbo (4. Mai 2011)

Wurde hier eingefügt

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/47601-ist-heute-mittwoch-und-dein-server-ist-down/


----------



## Manaori (4. Mai 2011)

Ich greife mal der Moderation vor.

"Probleme mit Entscheidungen der Moderation sind mit den betreffenden Mods zu klären." (meistens gefolgt von einem: Ich hmache hier mal zu.) 

Dazu brauchts keinen Thread. 

./report


----------



## Donnevan (4. Mai 2011)

lol 11:30 und server sind immernoch down was los blizz.....


----------



## ZAM (4. Mai 2011)

Donnevan schrieb:


> lol 11:30 und server sind immernoch down was los blizz.....



http://wowdata.buffed.de/blueposts/viewtopic/2051905289


----------



## malechias 1 (4. Mai 2011)

Wer weiß an was Die wieder rumschrauben.........lass dich Überaschen^^


----------



## Donnevan (4. Mai 2011)

malechias schrieb:


> Wer weiß an was Die wieder rumschrauben.........lass dich Überaschen^^




Wie war das mit den praktikanten ^^


----------



## Mentale (4. Mai 2011)

Donnevan schrieb:


> lol 11:30 und server sind immernoch down was los blizz.....



Hast du es so nötig zu zocken das du die sec zählst? ka ob du noch zu schule gehst: oder biste schon um 10.30 vom unterricht abgehauen?^^


----------



## Kithanya (4. Mai 2011)

Gott wie ööööde


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Mai 2011)

So, laut der Realmstatusseite http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/status?locale=de_de sind alle Server wieder online.


----------



## Firun (4. Mai 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> So, laut der Realmstatusseite http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/status?locale=de_de sind alle Server wieder online.




Jap sind sie  und somit ist hier zu.


----------



## Ahramanyu (11. Mai 2011)

/offen


----------



## Michithekiller (11. Mai 2011)

Moin,

gibt es eigentlich ne Seite wo man einen EU Server überblick bekommt über den aktuellen Progress? Wir haben derzeit das problem Leute zu finden die halbwegs spielen können und nicht gerade schon in einer Gilde sind (aber geht denke ich vielen so) dennoch ziehen wir einen Server wechsel eventuell in betracht weil seit fast einen Monat kaum noch fortschritt :-/.

Grüße


----------



## Ahramanyu (11. Mai 2011)

Du meinst so etwas?
http://www.wowprogress.com/pve/eu


----------



## Michithekiller (11. Mai 2011)

Vom prinzip her ja aber die Seite kenne ich, eher sowas wo alle EU Server gelistet sind und man einfach durch drauf klicken dann siehst Horde/Alli wie weit die sind, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine, ansonsten muss ich halt alles bei WoW Progress durch forsten^^.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (11. Mai 2011)

es is mittwoch un kmeiner postet sich die finger wund? was los pennen alle noch oder was


----------



## Xan on Fire (11. Mai 2011)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> Vom prinzip her ja aber die Seite kenne ich, eher sowas wo alle EU Server gelistet sind und man einfach durch drauf klicken dann siehst Horde/Alli wie weit die sind, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine, ansonsten muss ich halt alles bei WoW Progress durch forsten^^.



Du könntest ja einfach mal oben auf "Realms" > "EU" klicken, dann bekommst du deine Realmübersicht und wenn man dann auf den entsprechenden Realm klickt, siehst du den Fortschritt der dortigen Gilden. Dachte eigentlich immer, die Seite wäre selbsterklärend...


----------



## _DJMike_ (11. Mai 2011)

Schaltet doch die Server wieder ein wäre sinnvoller als alle 2 Tage ständig in der nacht runter zu fahren =/

Guten Morgen allen Leuten =)


----------



## Michithekiller (11. Mai 2011)

Xan schrieb:


> Du könntest ja einfach mal oben auf "Realms" > "EU" klicken, dann bekommst du deine Realmübersicht und wenn man dann auf den entsprechenden Realm klickt, siehst du den Fortschritt der dortigen Gilden. Dachte eigentlich immer, die Seite wäre selbsterklärend...




Ok, Augen auf beim Eier kauf, danke


----------



## amse (11. Mai 2011)

sers alle zusammen. mal kaffe hinstell und semmel dazu.

mal ne frage was hat blizz eigentlich heute vor das es solange dauert??


----------



## Ahramanyu (11. Mai 2011)

Warum lange? Ich habe zwar gerade keinen Launcher vor mir, aber länger als 11 Uhr wird es doch nicht werden, oder?


----------



## Karcharoth (11. Mai 2011)

Na toll. Seit Monaten hätte ich mal zeit zum zocken und was is? Mittwoch. Irgendeine höhere Macht will mich wohl davon abhalten......


----------



## amse (11. Mai 2011)

jo aber normal steht da von 5 -11 und heute steht da von 3-11 ergo sinds 2 std länger (oder eben früher angefangen^^)


----------



## Ahramanyu (11. Mai 2011)

Hm, da war ich wohl schon schlafen, gar nicht gesehen. Mir wäre aber kein Patch oder ähnliches bekannt.


----------



## Sethclaw (11. Mai 2011)

moin zusamm - kaffee & tee verteil -


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (11. Mai 2011)

moin zusammen...

hoffe die server gehen fix wieder on, mein priest twink levelt doch nicht von alleine :-)


----------



## katja0175 (11. Mai 2011)

guten morgen zusammen!


----------



## blackzone (11. Mai 2011)

Juten morgen!


----------



## Gromark (11. Mai 2011)

Morgääähn


----------



## improwars (11. Mai 2011)

Täuscht es oder ist hier viel weniger los wie noch zu wotlk-mittwochwarterei? Da kam man teilweise ganed mit dem lesen hinterher wie schnell die Beitrage rein gekommen sind. 

Aber schon mal schön das er heute bei den TopForumthemen oben steht.

Ah thx 4 the Kaffee


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (11. Mai 2011)

mmh stimmt zu wotlk war hier echt mehr los


----------



## amse (11. Mai 2011)

morgen zusammen.

bekannt ist mir auch nix deswegen fragte ich ja. aber seit dem komischen launcher weiß ich eh nimmer was wow im hintergrund amcht bzw was blizz wie und wann fixt verändert oder patcht^^


----------



## Shemichaza (11. Mai 2011)

Dauert deswegen so lang weil heute der Arenapass startet


----------



## Mozek (11. Mai 2011)

Juten Morgen  schöner tag, Theory Prüfung eben bestanden und bis 17 uhr schulfrei. Server bis 11 uhr down :/ aber nur noch 1 stunde


----------



## improwars (11. Mai 2011)

Mozek schrieb:


> Juten Morgen  schöner tag, Theory Prüfung eben bestanden und bis 17 uhr schulfrei. Server bis 11 uhr down :/ aber nur noch 1 stunde



na dann schonmal herzlichen Glühstrumpf...jetzt noch die Praxis und alles ist gut


----------



## Gromark (11. Mai 2011)

Glückwunsch Mozek, kommt bei mir auch bald


----------



## Mozek (11. Mai 2011)

Danke  ja praxis ist auch bald dran


----------



## Bismerlo (11. Mai 2011)

on! ui


----------



## _DJMike_ (11. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran derzeit das "Blizz" nebenbei schon die ganzen Daten für 4.2 reinspielt und wenns soweit ist Knopf drückt und fertig ^^
Zudem sie auch noch paar andere Probleme haben wie zbsp. Schlachtferlder - die letzten Tage hatten einige Spieler das Problem das sie den INVITE fürs BG nicht annehmen konnte
da das fenster auf und zu gegangen ist wie es lustig war. Genauso Instanzen Probleme . Denke einfach mal das die das die letzten tage immer wieder versucht haben zu beheben und nun eben den letzten "Fehlermüll" beseitigen wollen.

so seh ich das ganze halt .



PS: Glückwunsch zur Prüfung =)


----------



## Jordin (11. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schnittchen?


----------



## Cavulon (11. Mai 2011)

*gähn*

Das hab ich nun davon, dass ich meine Unikurse so gelegt hab, dass ich Mittwochvormittag frei hab...Verdammt...


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (11. Mai 2011)

*gähn* isses bei euch auch so warm -_-


----------



## _DJMike_ (11. Mai 2011)

Server fahren gerde hoch einige sind bereits Online - somit allen einen Guten Loot und ne schöne Woche =) bis Mittwoch wieder


----------



## Sethclaw (11. Mai 2011)

Destromath is on, bb


----------



## Varagon (11. Mai 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ohja gerne  ich habe noch eine Weile hier auf Arbeit <_<
Dazu ein Käffchen? *hrhr

lg


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (11. Mai 2011)

dann viel spaß euch....
noch 3 tage kurs dann endlich wieder FREI  bis denne


----------



## Ahramanyu (1. Juni 2011)

Ich mach schon mal auf, sonst vergesse ich es wieder.


----------



## Demontra (8. Juni 2011)

Hö, gar nichts los hier?! *wink* Moien an alle


----------



## Scharamo (8. Juni 2011)

Moin moin


Die Server sind ja auch zum Teil schon wieder online^^


----------



## Demontra (8. Juni 2011)

Oh, noch gar nicht nach geschaut 

Ja, dann..... weitermachen 

Auf bald


----------



## pildaY (29. Juni 2011)

Also bei mir ist gar nichts on ... 
Hoffentlich net meine Schuld ^^


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (29. Juni 2011)

o.O


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (29. Juni 2011)

wieso is hier nix los o.O bei mir is nur arena pass on gewesen un der funzt ja eh nich.... langweilt doch hier nich so rum


----------



## snimpf (29. Juni 2011)

ok, nur für dich. hallo !


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (29. Juni 2011)

das is aber nett  hab noch nie gesehn das hier nix los is


wie is das wetter denn so bei euch....


----------



## improwars (29. Juni 2011)

Hier ist aber schon Monate lang nix mehr los, das war vor Cata noch ganz anders, da kam man teilweise ganed mit dem Blättern hinterher


----------



## snimpf (29. Juni 2011)

immernoch ne affenhitze hier. durchs fenster kommt auch nix kühles rein...


----------



## Bumblebee1893 (29. Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen an alle !! 
Da mein WoW Acc momentan auf Eis ist wollt ich mal fragen wie siehts momentan aus is der Patch da ?


----------



## improwars (29. Juni 2011)

Bumblebee1893 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen an alle !!
> Da mein WoW Acc momentan auf Eis ist wollt ich mal fragen wie siehts momentan aus is der Patch da ?



jop Patch ist da, nur noch auf die Server warten


----------



## rabbit83 (29. Juni 2011)

Bei uns leider auch ... ist auch noch kein Gewitter eingetroffen hier.  

Naja warten wir mal wieter auf die Realms^^


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (29. Juni 2011)

hier hats eben etwas geregnet XD gleich viel angenehmer hier.. ma sehn XD hoffentlich is samstag kein regen beim gildentreffen XD


----------



## sensêij1988 (29. Juni 2011)

Regen das wär jetzt toll...


----------



## Egonaut (29. Juni 2011)

Moinsss bei mir is noch nix ON, ick werd ma solange aufs klo gehn


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (29. Juni 2011)

oha wenn du so lange aus klo musst... na dann ma guten loot.. der muss dann RIESIG sein


----------



## improwars (29. Juni 2011)

Hier hats Heute Morgen um 5 gewittert aber richig Kühl isset leider nicht geworden


----------



## rabbit83 (29. Juni 2011)

Tigres schrieb:


> oha wenn du so lange aus klo musst... na dann ma guten loot.. der muss dann RIESIG sein



hehe der war gut


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (29. Juni 2011)

rabbit83 schrieb:


> hehe der war gut



was muss das muss XD


----------



## Shadria (29. Juni 2011)

Bumblebee1893 schrieb:


> Da mein WoW Acc momentan auf Eis ist wollt ich mal fragen wie siehts momentan aus is der Patch da ?



Also wenn ich auf die buffed-WoW Startseite www.buffed.de/WoW/ gehe ist bei mir zu lesen: "Happy Patchday - Patchdaten verfügbar. WoW Patch 4.2 ist da". Von daher vermute ich, der Patch ist da...


----------



## Bumblebee1893 (29. Juni 2011)

Passt doch das wetter draußen is es heiß und in den feuerlanden auch mehr Atmo geht net


----------



## rabbit83 (29. Juni 2011)

So kann man es auch sehen ^^


----------



## Nimbe (29. Juni 2011)

Bumblebee1893 schrieb:


> Passt doch das wetter draußen is es heiß und in den feuerlanden auch mehr Atmo geht net



^^ War grad draußen mähn und schon jetzt brennt die sonne unerbitterlich^^

Ja Feuerlande passt gut heut xD Hoffe server gehn gleich mal on will trash farmen bevors heut abend mit gilde riengeht.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (29. Juni 2011)

füsch XD

ich will bissi mim twink machen


----------



## Weaked (29. Juni 2011)

alle realms down^^ na wer hat schon entzugserscheinungen xD


----------



## Akoo (29. Juni 2011)

server gehn schon wieder on


----------



## improwars (29. Juni 2011)

Akoo schrieb:


> server gehn schon wieder on



sehe ich auch gerade *freu*


----------



## sensêij1988 (29. Juni 2011)

können die ma die server von nach dem Aphabet hoch fahren...


----------



## Nimbe (29. Juni 2011)

Giev eredar himmelherrgottkreuzgranatenwetter


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (29. Juni 2011)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> können die ma die server von nach dem Aphabet hoch fahren...



lol ja dann wäre alleria zuerst da ^^ aber neeee Zuluhed is immer zuerst


----------



## rabbit83 (29. Juni 2011)

Meiner fehlt auch noch


----------



## DeAm0n24 (29. Juni 2011)

Nimbe schrieb:


> ^^ War grad draußen mähn und schon jetzt brennt die sonne unerbitterlich^^
> 
> Ja Feuerlande passt gut heut xD Hoffe server gehn gleich mal on will trash farmen bevors heut abend mit gilde riengeht.




Hm, bei mir sinds nur 20° und es regnet ab und an mal... Fenster in der ganzen Wohnung offen, schöner Durchzug... Server kommen on, was will man mehr ^^


Mfg


----------



## sensêij1988 (29. Juni 2011)

Fast alle Serverdie mit A beginnen sind da außer Alexstrasza


----------



## improwars (29. Juni 2011)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> Fast alle Serverdie mit A beginnen sind da außer Alexstrasza



ajo sind auf dem selben Realmpool, der kommt immer zum Schluss leider!


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (29. Juni 2011)

alleria is auch noch nich da -.-


----------



## improwars (29. Juni 2011)

improwars schrieb:


> ajo sind auf dem selben Realmpool, der kommt immer zum Schluss leider!



hmm oder doch nicht?  weil Alexstrasza ist schon da aber Baelgun noch nicht...


----------



## sensêij1988 (29. Juni 2011)

hab ich nur im Hiyal extreme fps einbrüche bis hin zum stillstand?


----------



## Pansky (29. Juni 2011)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> hab ich nur im Hiyal extreme fps einbrüche bis hin zum stillstand?




hab ich auch


----------



## Vrocas (29. Juni 2011)

Is Aegwynn denn schon oben?


----------



## Blackout1091 (29. Juni 2011)

Bei mir kommt mal weider WoW Error und das Spiel startet erst gar nicht


----------



## sensêij1988 (29. Juni 2011)

bei mir hat Recount arge Probleme verursacht einfach ma abschalten und auf nen update des addons warten


----------



## Jordin (29. Juni 2011)

Käffchen? Milch? Zucker?
Schnittchen? Odeuvre?


----------



## Fedaykin (29. Juni 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Käffchen? Milch? Zucker?
> Schnittchen? *Odeuvre*?



Wenn schon, dann bitte auch richtig:  *hors d'oeuvres

*Alles nur Antialphabetiker hier


----------



## Jordin (29. Juni 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Wenn schon, dann bitte auch richtig: *hors d'oeuvres*



Das hätte dann 

A.) niemand verstanden
und
B.) uns um diesen geistreichen Eintrag 


> Alles nur Antialphabetiker hier



gebracht.

Nicht mit Zunge! Solange kennen wir uns noch nicht.


----------



## Fedaykin (29. Juni 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Das hätte dann
> 
> B.) uns um diesen geistreichen Eintrag
> 
> ...



Merci. Leider kennt hier sicherlich niemand mehr den Ursprung dieses "geistreichen Eintrags" 



Jordin schrieb:


> Nicht mit Zunge! Solange kennen wir uns noch nicht.



Dann sollten wir uns aber schleunigst besser kennen lernen, möchte nur ungern auf die Zunge verzichten.


----------



## Pfeil82 (29. Juni 2011)

also bei mir ist das folgende problem:

habe heute vormittag gegen 10h den patch geladen, konnte dannach auch kurzzeitig in meinen acc rein, wurde aber 1sec nachdem sich die charakterauswahl aufbauen wollte gekickt, nochmaliger einloggversuch zeigte mir dann an das ich auf den arena pass 1 könnte, hab dann aber wow ausgemacht.
so, nun wollte ich anfangen zu spielen, und der will 15,9 gb runterladen???
hat das problem noch wer? und was kann man jetzt tun? möchte ungern die knapp 16gb runterladen, was bei meiner leitung jahre dauert....


----------



## Heavyimpact (29. Juni 2011)

Also es sind definitiv keine 16gb patch 
ist recht schnell geladen gewesen...nur laggt das spiel in sw so heftig das ich es vorerst lasse...


----------



## sensêij1988 (29. Juni 2011)

an sich sollte das neustarten des launchers den fehler beheben der patch is nur 400 mb groß.

das ruckeln lag bei mir an recount (so wie nach jedem patch)


----------



## Cantharion (29. Juni 2011)

Gestern hab ich wegen dem tollen Wetter wenig wow gezockt - Heute am Patchtag ist das Wetter schlecht...
Ich komm mir leicht verarscht vor!


----------



## ZAM (6. Juli 2011)

Der Thread hier wird jetzt Mittwochs (ab 5:00) automatisch geöffnet, wenn die WoW-Server down sind und schließt wieder, wenn alle (deutschen) Server wieder online sind.

Als Quelle für die Funktion dient unsere Ermittlungsfunktion für den Serverstatus auf http://wowdata.buffed.de/server/


----------



## Apo1337 (13. Juli 2011)

Ich will spieleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen 
Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucht o.o


----------



## Mikolomeus (13. Juli 2011)

Gilneas ist auch noch immer down :-/

Und Danke ZAM, super gemacht :-)


----------



## sensêij1988 (13. Juli 2011)

Wird wohl auch nicht vor 11 los gehen


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (13. Juli 2011)

ersten server sind schon wieder da


----------



## Mikolomeus (13. Juli 2011)

sind schon wieder welche dazu gekommen. Aber gilneas fehlt noch immer...


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (13. Juli 2011)

Ysera fehlt auch noch :-(

aber naja viel spass beim zocken und bis nächste woche :-)


----------



## derdaist (13. Juli 2011)

naja in ca 30 min können alle willer zocken


----------



## derdaist (13. Juli 2011)

aber bis dahin schmeiße ich mein haushalt


----------



## TheFrogg (20. Juli 2011)

Schreibt was, mir ist langweilig xD


----------



## Fervor (20. Juli 2011)

Ich hab vorhin eine Zitrone gegessen


----------



## TheFrogg (20. Juli 2011)

Klingt interessant, pur?


----------



## Marctoad (20. Juli 2011)

Spielt ihr andere Spiele während WoW down ist, wenn ja, welche?
Ich spiele in der Zeit immer Minecraft, da es sehr viel Kreativität erlaubt. Trotzdem kommt WoW nicht zu kurz . Ich baue Sachen aus WoW nach z.B. Startgebiete, Figuren oder auch schöne Gebiete.


----------



## Atinuviell (20. Juli 2011)

es is grad mal halb sechs *gähn°oO
hab ganz vergessen das mittwoch is und wunder mich warum mein launcher spinnt... *kanne kaffee dalass*


----------



## Vranthor (20. Juli 2011)

Marctoad schrieb:


> *Spielt ihr andere Spiele während WoW down ist, wenn ja, welche?*
> Ich spiele in der Zeit immer Minecraft, da es sehr viel Kreativität erlaubt. Trotzdem kommt WoW nicht zu kurz . Ich baue Sachen aus WoW nach z.B. Startgebiete, Figuren oder auch schöne Gebiete.



Alice Madness Returns, All Points Bulletin Reloaded, Star Wars The Force Unleashed 2, Call of Duty 4 und 6 (Modern Warfare 1 & 2 > Multiplayer natuerlich ;D ).

Mehr nicht.


----------



## Vranthor (20. Juli 2011)

*8 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 2 Mitglieder, 6 Gäste

*Na los, traut euch einzuloggen und mit uns zu schreiben!  Schneller kommen unsere Server sowieso nur doch ablenkung wieder hoch.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (20. Juli 2011)

Einen schönen guten Morgen an alle. Hat wer Kaffee von euch? Ich Sponsor leckere Rustika Brötchen und Aufschnitt


----------



## Vranthor (20. Juli 2011)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Einen schönen guten Morgen an alle. Hat wer Kaffee von euch? Ich Sponsor leckere Rustika Brötchen und Aufschnitt




Atinuviell hatte vorhin bereits 'ne Kanne mit Kaffee aufgestellt (Wird aber wohl schon leer sein ^^). Gut moeglich das sie wieder eine Kanne kochen laesst fuer uns. =D


----------



## <<NôGô>> (20. Juli 2011)

Voll Super  Bitte mit 2 Stück Zucker und etwas Milch 

So behindert noch nichtmal LoL kann man zocken wegen der Server Splittung -.- Ich sitz grad game mäßig auf dem trockenen. kB auf XBox ^^


----------



## Vranthor (20. Juli 2011)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Voll Super  Bitte mit 2 Stück Zucker und etwas Milch
> 
> So behindert noch nichtmal LoL kann man zocken wegen der Server Splittung -.- Ich sitz grad game mäßig auf dem trockenen. kB auf XBox ^^



lad dir einfach All Points Bulletin runter, ist 'ne mischung aus GTA und sowas. :b Online sogar und kostenlos. Grafik ist comic artig wenn mans mal so sagen kann.  macht jedenfalls richtig spaß.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (20. Juli 2011)

Ich hab nicht schon wieder bock mir ne wigkeit was zu laden. Der PC ist schon voll genug. Ist ja nicht so das ich zuwenig Spiele hab (2 Schränke voll ^^) hab nur keine Motivation für irgendwas. Gucke mir jetzt den Riot Live-Stream an ^^

Tante Edith erinnert mich daran das ich nebenbei noch Kaffee trinke und Brötchen futter. Ein Hoch auf die Arbeitslosigkeit -.-


----------



## Atinuviell (20. Juli 2011)

wollte da noch wer kaffee? ich wollt eh grad in die küche 
und dann gönn ich mir heute mal ein richtig dickes frühstück beim Italiener


----------



## Vranthor (20. Juli 2011)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht schon wieder bock mir ne wigkeit was zu laden. Der PC ist schon voll genug. Ist ja nicht so das ich zuwenig Spiele hab (2 Schränke voll ^^) hab nur keine Motivation für irgendwas. Gucke mir jetzt den Riot Live-Stream an ^^
> 
> Tante Edith erinnert mich daran das ich nebenbei noch Kaffee trinke und Brötchen futter. Ein Hoch auf die Arbeitslosigkeit -.-



Auf own3d.tv? Falls ja, dann guck ich mir den auch solang an.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (20. Juli 2011)

Joa der läuft auf own3D.

@ Atinuviell HIER HIER HIER !!!!!!!!!!!!! MEHR KAFFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Vranthor (20. Juli 2011)

25k Viewer, Oha.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (20. Juli 2011)

Denen ist auch Langweilig  Ich glaub ich zock gleich doch noch irgendwas. Counterstrike oder so xD


----------



## salroe5Pan (20. Juli 2011)

Morgen! 
*Brötchen hinstell + Nutella dazureich* bitte bedient Euch!

hm, nur was Kleines aber komisch... normalerweise mach ich am Mittwoch, v.a. wenn die Server so lange weg sind, immer den Launcher kurz auf. 
Zu 99.9% wird dann, wenns etwas Kleines zum Runterladen gibt, das erledigt, obschon die Server ja noch down sind.
Jetzt kommt "konnte keine Patch-Informationen abrufen, bitte i-Net Verbindung überprüfen" - Repair dieselbe Ansprache. Blizz-Seite + bnet-Seite sind aber on.
Noch jemand dasselbe Phänomen?

Gruss
salroe


----------



## Vranthor (20. Juli 2011)

salroe5Pan schrieb:


> Morgen!
> *Brötchen hinstell + Nutella dazureich* bitte bedient Euch!
> 
> hm, nur was Kleines aber komisch... normalerweise mach ich am Mittwoch, v.a. wenn die Server so lange weg sind, immer den Launcher kurz auf.
> ...



Das ist normal.  Weil der Launcher noch nicht darauf vorbereitet ist den Hotfix zu laden. Deswegen sieht er das an, als wenn es ein Fehler waere. Keine bange. ^^ 

PS: Was mir noch eingefallen ist, das WoW komplett runtergefahren ist. Somit kann der Launcher nicht zu WoW hergestellt werden und berichtet das es eine angebliche Internet Stoerung sei.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (20. Juli 2011)

Mirs langweilig... Macht was -.-


----------



## Vranthor (20. Juli 2011)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Mirs langweilig... Macht was -.-



Ich installier mir gerade Call of Duty WaW mal wieder.


----------



## elint (20. Juli 2011)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Mirs langweilig... Macht was -.-



Defrag dein Rechner, entferne die *.tmp datein und entsorge datenmüll. ;-)


----------



## GoAheadMakeMyDay (20. Juli 2011)

Arbeiten gehen und was für die Gemeinschaft tun wäre auch ne Alternative! 
Wenn ich nach Hause komme, läuft schon lang wieder alles, also ich merk mittwochs kein Unterschied! ^^

Viel Spass beim langweilen noch...


----------



## <<NôGô>> (20. Juli 2011)

Ich würd ja gerne arbeiten gehen. Ich warte aber auf nen Studienplatz xD Ist jetzt nicht so das ich am Harzen bin ^^


----------



## Vranthor (20. Juli 2011)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Ich würd ja gerne arbeiten gehen. Ich warte aber auf nen Studienplatz xD Ist jetzt nicht so das ich am Harzen bin ^^



Sag ich auch jeden der mich danach fragt. ;D


----------



## <<NôGô>> (20. Juli 2011)

^^ Ist n Argument 

Son Mist wie zieh ich mich jetzt da raus?!


----------



## Vranthor (20. Juli 2011)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> ^^ Ist n Argument
> 
> Son Mist wie zieh ich mich jetzt da raus?!



Garnicht. Außer es zu beweisen. xD *Erinnert sich da an eine King of Queens folge*


----------



## sensêij1988 (20. Juli 2011)

Moin.

Und noch nen GZ an Paragon für den Ragi hc World First


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (20. Juli 2011)

guten morgen zusammen


----------



## Vranthor (20. Juli 2011)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Und noch nen GZ an Paragon für den Ragi hc World First



Hast dir mal Kolori angeschaut? Der sieht schon ein wenig komisch aus.  (Von Paragon) http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=194795067234240&set=a.194794743900939.46253.144262182287529&type=1&theater 

Ich muss immer wieder herzlichst drueber lachen. xD


----------



## Ahramanyu (20. Juli 2011)

Wenn euch langweilig ist: Ich suche ein Alystrazor Heroic Video. Als Belohnung gibt es einen Schulterklopfer!


----------



## Terrnian (20. Juli 2011)

Hat immer auch was positives! In der Serverdownzeit kann Paragon ihr WF Video mal zusammenfriemeln...


----------



## <<NôGô>> (20. Juli 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Wenn euch langweilig ist: Ich suche ein Alystrazor Heroic Video. Als Belohnung gibt es einen Schulterklopfer!



Hmm. Ich find nur das 10mN Video. Und das ist gesperrt wegen Music von SME mist ^^


----------



## sensêij1988 (20. Juli 2011)

Hahah das Bild 

Jinx vs Alysrazor 10 Heroic Da das Video

ScrubBusters vs Alysrazor 25 Heroic Mode
Edit: Hoffe mal gibt heute wieder 1 Abzeichen mehr bei den Dailys sonnst steh ich am ende bei 124/125 Marken für den ersten Händlerm O.O


----------



## <<NôGô>> (20. Juli 2011)

Im 10ner Vid von Jinx, welches Addon zeigt die holy Power von dem Pala so an? ich such genau sowas xD


----------



## Schlamm (20. Juli 2011)

Grüße Leute,

da wir ja jetzt etwas Zeit haben, ohne die neuen IDs zu verheizen...Wie hat euch denn mein Artikel dieses Wochenende zu den Gildenevents gefallen? 

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass so viele Leute hier solche Artikel lesen, und sich dann auch noch bei unserer Gilde melden.


----------



## sensêij1988 (20. Juli 2011)

Der Artikel ist super geworden.

Ich plane auch mal solch ein Event zu machen da wir zur Zeit überlegen was man mit dem Ganzen Gold auf der G Bank machen kann da ist so nen Event mit kleinen Preisgelder doch was Feines


----------



## Valdrasiala (20. Juli 2011)

@Schlamm: Der Artikel hat sich gut gelesen, die ein oder andere Idee werde ich in unser monatlich stattfindendes Gildenevent bestimmt einfließen lassen *g* Vor allem das mit dem Darts spielen. Das schlimme ist, dass ich damals in WotLK vor der Dingern stand bzw oben in Coldarra und mir dachte, dass die Scheiben wie Dartboards aussehen... 

Btw... Ist das Wort "Pfütse" so gewollt? Das schreibt man doch mit z?


----------



## Vranthor (20. Juli 2011)

ich schaetze so gegen 10uhr oder nach 10 werden die Server wieder da sein. Genau um 11uhr kommen die nie on eher immer frueher oder wenn se mist bauen sehr spaet.


----------



## Runus (20. Juli 2011)

Irgendwie find ich das Komisch, immer wenn keine Wartungsarbeiten sind und ich Urlaub habe schlafe ich relativ lange, aber immer wenn Wartungsarbeiten sind dann wach ich schon um 8 auf und ärgere mich immer.
Sehr mysteriös


----------



## sensêij1988 (20. Juli 2011)

Runus schrieb:


> Irgendwie find ich das Komisch, immer wenn keine Wartungsarbeiten sind und ich Urlaub habe schlafe ich relativ lange, aber immer wenn Wartungsarbeiten sind dann wach ich schon um 8 auf und ärgere mich immer.
> Sehr mysteriös





Frag mich mal wollte heute mal schön ausshlafen und halb 7 werd ich durchs Gewitter was


----------



## Vranthor (20. Juli 2011)

Runus schrieb:


> Irgendwie find ich das Komisch, immer wenn keine Wartungsarbeiten sind und ich Urlaub habe schlafe ich relativ lange, aber immer wenn Wartungsarbeiten sind dann wach ich schon um 8 auf und ärgere mich immer.
> Sehr mysteriös



Genau das hab ich mich eben auch gefragt. Seit 'ner Woche ca. schlaf ich meist bis gegen 17uhr (von 7uhr morgens an).. aber wenn Wartungsarbeiten sind, bin ich die ganze Zeit wach und probiere Dinge am Pc aus, oder lese Artikel oder sonst was (Was ich eigentlich nie mach)


----------



## Schampanse (20. Juli 2011)

Unterbewusste Selbstgeißelung!


----------



## Bismerlo (20. Juli 2011)

man ich hab von nem geist geträumt und das hatmich fucking erschrocken.. 9 uhr wach wtf.. normal bis 13 uhr oder so..


----------



## <<NôGô>> (20. Juli 2011)

Bismerlo schrieb:


> man ich hab von nem geist geträumt und das hatmich fucking erschrocken.. 9 uhr wach wtf.. normal bis 13 uhr oder so..



FAIL


----------



## Valdrasiala (20. Juli 2011)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich mich eben auch gefragt. Seit 'ner Woche ca. schlaf ich meist bis gegen 17uhr (von 7uhr morgens an)..



Vampir?


----------



## Vranthor (20. Juli 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Vampir?



Koennte man meinen. Aber ich bin schon seit langem irgendwie Nachts aktiver als Morgens oder Mittags. :S


----------



## Runus (20. Juli 2011)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Koennte man meinen. Aber ich bin schon seit langem irgendwie Nachts aktiver als Morgens oder Mittags. :S



So gehts mir eigtl. auch! So ab 1 Uhr nachts werd ich immer richtig Fit. Geh dann iwann aber trotzdem ins Bett, weil man halt Tagsüber mehr machen kann


----------



## P_e_d_a (20. Juli 2011)

Wie heißt denn bitte das Addon, wo die Skills so runterlaufen was beim video ober halb der skillleiste war.
Was die Abklingzeit von den jeweiligen Zaubenr anzeigt ??


----------



## <<NôGô>> (20. Juli 2011)

Hmm immernoch keine Server on? ^^


----------



## Bismerlo (20. Juli 2011)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Hmm immernoch keine Server on? ^^



sie werdens wohl bis 11 uhr durchziehen^^ und an alle SWIFTY IS UNBANNED!! lol


----------



## serius1607 (20. Juli 2011)

einglück muss ich wow neuinstallieren weil ich 9monate nimma gezockt habe


----------



## Runus (20. Juli 2011)

Bismerlo schrieb:


> sie werdens wohl bis 11 uhr durchziehen^^ und an alle SWIFTY IS UNBANNED!! lol



Ja hab ich gestern schon gelesen, war ja auch recht ungerecht ^^


----------



## NoGravitá (20. Juli 2011)

P_e_d_a schrieb:


> Wie heißt denn bitte das Addon, wo die Skills so runterlaufen was beim video ober halb der skillleiste war.
> Was die Abklingzeit von den jeweiligen Zaubenr anzeigt ??



Schau mal nach "SexyCooldown" bei Curse. Nutze es auch schon seid 1 Jahr bin voll zufrieden mit dem Addon, der Nutzer vom Vid scheint aber das selbe zu haben.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Juli 2011)

*reinstapf*
guten morgen


----------



## Mindadar (20. Juli 2011)

Trampel nich so!


----------



## Xyliandra (20. Juli 2011)

ogog ich will FL trash klatschen!


----------



## Infèrnál (20. Juli 2011)

Runus schrieb:


> Ja hab ich gestern schon gelesen, war ja auch recht ungerecht ^^



Sag das mit dem Ungerecht mal den SPieler denen Er die Server abgeschossen hat


----------



## Ahramanyu (20. Juli 2011)

Xyliandra schrieb:


> ogog ich will FL trash klatschen!


Gewöhn dich nicht dran, der Trash gibt ab Respektvoll keinen Ruf mehr.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Juli 2011)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Trampel nich so!



och menno....
*hufe abschreub und leise tretter anschraub*


----------



## Mindadar (20. Juli 2011)

sooo ists fein


----------



## Xyliandra (20. Juli 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Gewöhn dich nicht dran, der Trash gibt ab Respektvoll keinen Ruf mehr.



ich mach das doch nicht des rufes wegen... damit kann man sich ne goldene nase verdienen


----------



## <<NôGô>> (20. Juli 2011)

Ich mag wissen wie das Addon heißt was die Holy Power so geil anzeigt ^^ Niemand ne Ahnung ? Wer gucken mag, es wird im Jinx 10ner HC Kill gezeigt. Der Holydin hat da ne sehr schöne Anzeige für die Holy Power. Die hätt ich auch gerne


----------



## Bismerlo (20. Juli 2011)

OMG 2 MINS NOCH!


----------



## Ahramanyu (20. Juli 2011)

Gold, hm.. ich darf frei von der Gildenkasse reppen, Flask gibt es für das Einzahlen von 2 spezifischen Fläschchen pro Woche, Buffood je nach dem Feast oder selbstgeangelt... nach jedem Wipeabend gehe ich mit mehr Gold raus als hinein. =/

Neeee, bloß kein Trashfarmen! *moltencore/icc-Trauma*


----------



## Runus (20. Juli 2011)

Infèrnál schrieb:


> Sag das mit dem Ungerecht mal den SPieler denen Er die Server abgeschossen hat



Ja und es gibt viele Leute die so Events veranstalten und das ist auch mal ne willkommene Abwechslung
Das Problem liegt eher bei Blizz da sie ihre Server mal mehr unter Kontrolle haben sollten das sie nicht gleich bei leichter Überlastung abstürzen


----------



## Ijanto (20. Juli 2011)

ich glaube ja noch insgeheim das die wartungsarbeiten verlängert werden.....


----------



## Xyliandra (20. Juli 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Gold, hm.. ich darf frei von der Gildenkasse reppen, Flask gibt es für das Einzahlen von 2 spezifischen Fläschchen pro Woche, Buffood je nach dem Feast oder selbstgeangelt... nach jedem Wipeabend gehe ich mit mehr Gold raus als hinein. =/
> 
> Neeee, bloß kein Trashfarmen! *moltencore/icc-Trauma*



hehe, ich raide nicht mehr, darum hab ich die wipe probleme nicht  Und solange man den Trash solo machen kann und die Epic Droprate so hoch ist, wäre ich ja blöd wenn ichs lassen würde


----------



## Mindadar (20. Juli 2011)

Ich als hexer kann kein trash farmen  Das doof!


----------



## yutaka_von_orgrimmar (20. Juli 2011)

11:01 und die server sind off rückbuchung inc


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Juli 2011)

ich auch


----------



## <<NôGô>> (20. Juli 2011)

Und sie machen wieder Überstunden... Blizzard ist doch doof


----------



## Ahramanyu (20. Juli 2011)

Wie? Es gibt in dem Spiel noch was anderes als Raiden, Wipen und das Open-PvP an der Dailyquestfront?


----------



## Heimdalls Wacht (20. Juli 2011)

WHAT THE..?!

Es ist 11:01 und die Server sind noch nicht online. *Strick such*


----------



## Legendary (20. Juli 2011)

ogog server sollen on kommen :/


----------



## Runus (20. Juli 2011)

Wo gehst du denn Trash farmen Xilyandra? Bin grad leicht verpeilt


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Juli 2011)

die müssen die feuerande komplett löschen un neu drauf spielen  was da die letzten 2 tage abging war für die meisten ein disaster 
wie die bei mir im TS geflucht haben HAMMER du


----------



## Bismerlo (20. Juli 2011)

Xyliandra schrieb:


> hehe, ich raide nicht mehr, darum hab ich die wipe probleme nicht  Und solange man den Trash solo machen kann und die Epic Droprate so hoch ist, wäre ich ja blöd wenn ichs lassen würde



welchen trash solost du denn und bei welchem trash ist schon was gedropt? mit meinem frost dk mache ich es immer so das wenn 2 bosse liegen ich die skorpione und die hunde solo.. aber nie was gesehn. muss auch zugeben das ich das realitv selten mache max 3 stunden bis jez ;D


----------



## Heimdalls Wacht (20. Juli 2011)

Runus schrieb:


> Wo gehst du denn Trash farmen Xilyandra? Bin grad leicht verpeilt



so: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBd6cJREFvA


----------



## Flyme (20. Juli 2011)

Ich frag mich ernsthaft, was da so lange dauert?
Kein Hotfix usw.
hmmm


----------



## Fedaykin (20. Juli 2011)

So, jetzt ist mal Ruhe im Puff!


----------



## Heimdalls Wacht (20. Juli 2011)

echt was erwartet blizzard von uns?
da wird man doch irre im kopf


----------



## Runus (20. Juli 2011)

Heimdalls schrieb:


> so: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=MBd6cJREFvA



Danke danke, jetzt weiß ich Bescheid.


----------



## Xyliandra (20. Juli 2011)

jo genau so mach ich das mit meinem Ele schami... Nur pull ich die Woger ... Sind dann glaub ich 20 kleine und 10 große im 25er.... Laufzeit knapp 15 Minuten. Das Dumme daran ist nur dass man nicht schnell genug looten kann und die Hälfte der Beute somit ins Nirvana verschwindet... Drum farmen wir meistens zu 2. .... Geht gut ab mit 2 Eleschamis und Feuerschock + Feuernova


----------



## Nisbo (20. Juli 2011)

Passt auf gleich kommts: "Wartungsarbeiten verlängert bis 17:00"


----------



## P_e_d_a (20. Juli 2011)

NoGravitá schrieb:


> Schau mal nach "SexyCooldown" bei Curse. Nutze es auch schon seid 1 Jahr bin voll zufrieden mit dem Addon, der Nutzer vom Vid scheint aber das selbe zu haben.



Danke genau das wars =)


----------



## Ahramanyu (20. Juli 2011)

Wenn ihr euren Gewaltfantasien freien Lauf lassen wollt, dann besucht doch bitte vorher den buffed-Shop.

http://www.buffed-shop.de/products/Warcraft/Kostueme/World-of-Warcraft-Frostmourne-Larp-Schwert.html


----------



## Runus (20. Juli 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTLgeqCaYMY&feature=player_embedded

Das verüßt mir die Wartezeit etwas 
Süüüüüüüüüüüüüß


----------



## Bismerlo (20. Juli 2011)

server sind up!


----------



## Legendary (20. Juli 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euren Gewaltfantasien freien Lauf lassen wollt, dann besucht doch bitte vorher den buffed-Shop.
> 
> http://www.buffed-sh...rp-Schwert.html



Nettes Teil! Ob ich damit auch + 100 Stärke bekomme wenn ich es anlege?


----------



## Elor (20. Juli 2011)

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/2393922202#1


----------



## AlphaChris (20. Juli 2011)

Bei Blizz wurden anscheinend wieder paar deutsche Bahn Leute eingestellt, wegen der Verspätung heute


----------



## Flyme (20. Juli 2011)

uiii, die ersten server sind da!


----------



## AlphaChris (20. Juli 2011)

terrordar soll hochfahren


----------



## Nisbo (20. Juli 2011)

Destro ist wieder online, bb


----------



## Ahramanyu (20. Juli 2011)

Ach, die spielen noch eben den Schamanen-Hotfix auf, der sie wieder raidtauglich werden lässt.


----------



## Flyme (20. Juli 2011)

wie immer ist gilneas einer der letzten!


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Juli 2011)

dann euch ma viel spaß! bis denne


----------



## Xyliandra (20. Juli 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ach, die spielen noch eben den Schamanen-Hotfix auf, der sie wieder raidtauglich werden lässt.



joa bitte pusht den resto, der is so schlecht! :>


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Juli 2011)

na kla und Alleria pennt ma wieder -.-


----------



## Runus (20. Juli 2011)

Blackrock daa
see you soon


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Juli 2011)

endlich ALLERIA ich KOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMME  bis denne


----------



## KING123KING123 (20. Juli 2011)

Wo ist mein Realm hin ???

So und jetzt noch das wichtigste!
*Es ist 17 min noch 11 Uhr und mein Realm ist immer noch off, wofür Zahl ich hier überhaupt die 13 Euro im Monat ???*


----------



## Vranthor (27. Juli 2011)

/push.


----------



## sensêij1988 (27. Juli 2011)

Moin mal nen Kaffe in die Runde stellen.

GZ an Method zum Raggi hc 2nd Kill und promt ist auch das Paragon Kill Video da 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owI0MSopcs0


----------



## <<NôGô>> (27. Juli 2011)

Moin an Alle  Ich nehm mir mal kaffee


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (27. Juli 2011)

Moin zusammen :-)


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (27. Juli 2011)

da hier ja wohl am meisten loß ist heut morgen frag ich hier mal eben :-)

ich hab meine Juwe schmuckstücke die ich nicht brauchte vor ner weile verkauft, meint ihr man kann die quest items dafür ein 2. mal finden/bekommen oder hab ich nu pech gehabt und bekomm die nicht wieder?

danke


----------



## Arni4k (27. Juli 2011)

Moinsen! Erstmal nen Käffchen trinken, dabei was Essen ..... Oh Gott bin ich soooooooo Müde 
Und noch solange bis Server hochfahren!!! Naja, gibt ja noch genug andere Dinge^^
Und Paragon hat Raggi HC zum 2ten mal Down, echt eine krasse Gilde, was die alles reißen, is ja krass ^^

Greez


----------



## Avolus (27. Juli 2011)

Arni4k schrieb:


> Und Paragon hat Raggi HC zum 2ten mal Down, echt eine krasse Gilde, was die alles reißen, is ja krass ^^



Jo stimmt.
Gibt es eigentlich in China so etwas wie Hartz 4?


----------



## Arni4k (27. Juli 2011)

Avolus schrieb:


> Jo stimmt.
> Gibt es eigentlich in China so etwas wie Hartz 4?




Hmm? Ich weiss es net, aber denke mal nicht, China hat eh so komische Gesetze. Ob es dort HartzIV gibt, bleibt fraglich!


----------



## Grusader (27. Juli 2011)

Schönen guten Morgen :-)  *Kaffee und Kekse rüberreichen*


----------



## Cumulonimbus (27. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen ,

ich grüsse mal die WOW-Gemeinde.

So und nu wird Kaffe gemacht und gehofft das bald Ulduar wieder offen ist.

lg


----------



## Dini (27. Juli 2011)

Dumdium und guten Morgen.
Da hat man mal Zeit zum Daddeln und dann sind mal wieder den ganzen Vormittag Wartungsarbeiten, so klar =)


----------



## <<NôGô>> (27. Juli 2011)

Hier herrscht ja echt nur noch langeweile.

Ich stell euch mal was zum lachen rein:
http://www.happyplac...ngs-on-facebook

Einfach mal lesen und ein bischen lachen am MMOrgen  ^^


----------



## Aircrash (27. Juli 2011)

Mittwoch morgen, 10 Uhr 9 in Deutschland. Die WoW Spieler kleben auf der F5 Taste bei der Realmstatus Seite um nicht eine mögliche Sekunde zu verpassen, wo die Server eventuell ein paar Minuten vor 11 Uhr hochfahren könnten . Wobei, wenn ich dran denke das heute 5 Zul Inis auf mich warten für das nächste T12 Teil könnten die Server direkt wieder runterfahren *würg*

Ansonsten schönen guten Morgen.


----------



## Grushdak (27. Juli 2011)

Moin moin,

und nochmals extra moin @ Rar Mod Dini 
Welche Zeitspanne umfasst eigentlich Dein Respawn?^^

und imo sind die Wartungsarbeiten für "Nichts" doch ganz schön lang.
Normalerweise ist das doch die Zeitspanne zum Aufspielen eines Patches ...

naja ... erst mal die neuesten Gerüchte aus dem Dorf einholen ...
ähm neee --- vielmehr einkaufen

greetz


----------



## Tamîkus (27. Juli 2011)

guten morgen gäähn * schwarztee schlürf*


----------



## Shadria (27. Juli 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> ...
> und imo sind die Wartungsarbeiten für "Nichts" doch ganz schön lang.
> Normalerweise ist das doch die Zeitspanne zum Aufspielen eines Patches ...



Du siehst den Zusammenhang nicht! Kein Server läuft -> kein Stromverbrauch -> keine Stromkosten -> mehr Gewinn f. Blizz!


----------



## Dini (27. Juli 2011)

Grushdak, ein Dini ist eine extrem rare Kreatur, dementsprechend skalieren die respawn Zeiten.


----------



## Martuf (27. Juli 2011)

Die von Blizz lassen sich heute mal wieder echt Zeit...hat die Putzfrau mal wieder den Stecker gezogen? ^^


----------



## Gladerito (27. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

Ich erwarte nun mit hoher Freude den Serverstart,nachdem ich grade gelesen habe,dass wir Ele Schamanen etwas gebufft werden


----------



## Weaked (27. Juli 2011)

Hauptsache das Spiel läuft danach mal wieder ohne laggs,Gestern Feuerlande war schon nicht mehr schön,und mitten im Bosskampf kommt server wird in 15 min neugestartet und gebracht hats nix


----------



## Dini (27. Juli 2011)

Auch so auf meinem Server, es dauert schon ewig die Taschen zu leeren. Unschön die Lags.


----------



## Weaked (27. Juli 2011)

Dini schrieb:


> Auch so auf meinem Server, es dauert schon ewig die Taschen zu leeren. Unschön die Lags.



das taschen prob war schon ne weile gelöst dacht ich ^^ aber das wieder Blizz ^^


----------



## Agasul (27. Juli 2011)

Aircrash schrieb:


> Mittwoch morgen, 10 Uhr 9 in Deutschland. Die WoW Spieler kleben auf der F5 Taste bei der Realmstatus Seite um nicht eine mögliche Sekunde zu verpassen, wo die Server eventuell ein paar Minuten vor 11 Uhr hochfahren könnten . Wobei, wenn ich dran denke das heute 5 Zul Inis auf mich warten für das nächste T12 Teil könnten die Server direkt wieder runterfahren *würg*
> 
> Ansonsten schönen guten Morgen.




Jupp und alle essen Knopper's


----------



## Lewita (27. Juli 2011)

Also ich kann nich meggern auf meinen beiden Realms wo ich spiele 0 Lags und auch keine Taschenprobs.^^


----------



## Dini (27. Juli 2011)

habe ich nicht den eindruck^^


----------



## spaphira (27. Juli 2011)

server sind online forscherliga ist da


----------



## Dini (27. Juli 2011)

also bei mir ist auf der realmstatusseite noch alles offline.


----------



## Loony555 (27. Juli 2011)

Ich kann auch nicht klagen, Lags haben wir auf dem abyssischen Rat auch keine. Naja, liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass wir auch keine Spieler haben.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. Juli 2011)

einfach wow offen haben, die serverlist ingame aktualisiert sich alle paar sec


----------



## Dini (27. Juli 2011)

aber das ist so, so, soooooo...., wow-nerdig ichbinnichtschuld


----------



## <<NôGô>> (27. Juli 2011)

Aegewyn Online.. Cu in einer Woche


----------



## Tamîkus (27. Juli 2011)

so blackmoore auch wieder on zeit loszu nerden


----------



## Manaori (3. August 2011)

Wah jetzt ist hier wieder offen  

Wer wars diesmal, die putzfrau oder der Azubi? (Oder der Azubi der Putzfrau? )


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. August 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> ./vote für Mittwochsthread wieder aufmachen


na siehe da


----------



## Manaori (3. August 2011)

Bin ich gut oder bin ich gut? *rofl* 

Aber würd zu gern wissen was da wieder schief gelaufen ist.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. August 2011)

Vll wollten Spieler mehr "Realismus" und kurze Zeit später ist Blizz aufgefallen wie blöd das ist, dass kein Rezzen geht


----------



## Manaori (3. August 2011)

Mh... ach ne, das klingt zu logisch.


----------



## Gromark (3. August 2011)

Gogo Forscherliga!


----------



## Manaori (3. August 2011)

Finds übrigens witzig, dass laut Onlineliste die Aldor online ist. Die sind IMMER online wenn alles andre nicht geht. Ich fühle mich gemobbt!


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. August 2011)

So langsam kommen ein paar Realms wieder


----------



## Murkas (3. August 2011)

Eben hab ich im andren Threat noch gepostet, mein Server wäre offline.. an der Situation hat sich was geändert.. nur nicht zum besseren.. nun, was kann schlechter sein, als ein realm, der offline ist? richtig, ein Realm, der laut Serverliste garnicht existiert.. Thrall Adé ;D


----------



## Bezzlebub (3. August 2011)

gutes omen


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. August 2011)

5 offline und Gilneas gehört natürlich dazu >_<


----------



## Manaori (3. August 2011)

Murkas schrieb:


> Eben hab ich im andren Threat noch gepostet, mein Server wäre offline.. an der Situation hat sich was geändert.. nur nicht zum besseren.. nun, was kann schlechter sein, als ein realm, der offline ist? richtig, ein Realm, der laut Serverliste garnicht existiert.. Thrall Adé ;D



Und ich dachte schon, ich bin blind, weil ich den Mithrilorden nicht mehr finde... dann sind wohl schon zwei futsch :O


----------



## Craznar (3. August 2011)

wenigstens existiert dein server auf der serverliste noch xD

tschau arthas!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. August 2011)

Alles Taktik, lieber Server rausnehmen, dann siehts so aus, als seien fast alle on


----------



## Manaori (3. August 2011)

Wer weiß. Und was ist wenn die Server nie wieder kommen? *mal kräftig schnief*


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (3. August 2011)

Cool, ich hab angeblich auf 4 englischen Realms Chars laut der Serverliste... wusste ich noch gar nix von.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. August 2011)

Gilneaas jetzt auch weg... :<


----------



## Renox1 (3. August 2011)

Teldrassil! Na los! Kämpf dagegen an! LEBE!!!


----------



## Bezzlebub (3. August 2011)

Malygos weg


----------



## Syntra (3. August 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Alles Taktik, lieber Server rausnehmen, dann siehts so aus, als seien fast alle on



hams sogar wirklich gemacht...


----------



## Murkas (3. August 2011)

Magier Malîa aus dem offiziellen Forum im Thema zum gleichen Threat:

"Um euch die angst mal zu nehmen und auf meinen post vorhinn zurück zu kommen, Blizz hat die datenbank vom netzt genommen und desshalb seht ihr euren realm nicht in der realmliste. sobald sie den fehler gefunden haben steht euer realm mit allem was dazu gehört wieder in der liste und nein euch fehlt hinterher nichts und wenn doch wurded ihr gehackt in der zeit xDDD"


----------



## Grushdak (3. August 2011)

Wie was, was ist denn los?
Ich dachte, es sollte nur einen Neutstart der Srver zwischen 5-7 Uhr geben.

Naja, mach eh nur kurze Pause und dann geht's wieder zur Arbeit.



Syntra schrieb:


> hams sogar wirklich gemacht...


Ach ja ... und das weißt Du ganz sicher woher?!


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. August 2011)

Da ist Gilneas ja wieder ^^


----------



## Murkas (3. August 2011)

Thrall is auch wieder da.. mal sehen, wie lange


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. August 2011)

Falls jmd das kirin Tor Pet will: nach nem Serverneustart sind alle Bücher da (leider auch manchmal die Nieten^^)


----------



## Runus (10. August 2011)

Oh mein Gott, 7 hr und die Server sind down! Wir werden alle sterben! ;D
Guten morgen an die Runde
*kaffee verteil*


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (10. August 2011)

Moin @ all


----------



## Seryma (10. August 2011)

Guten morgen 
ab heute Urlaub, frühes aufstehen noch gewohnt  hoffentlich gehen die server bisschen früher on^^

*danke für den kaffee*
*keksteller in die runde stell*


----------



## Pereace (10. August 2011)

Guten MOrgen,

ich hab das Pech heute krank zu sein =( *Tee schlürf* ich hab mich richtig geärgert das es ausgerechnet Mittwoch ist


----------



## Ronin1978 (10. August 2011)

Guten Morgen^^ Vor Server Down grad noch den Fl-Daily Erfolg geschafft. Endlich Flammenbrecher^^


----------



## Pereace (10. August 2011)

Ist das der Erfolg bei dem man die 3 Vögel töten muss? Glückwunsch btw ^^


----------



## pomplun (10. August 2011)

juten morjen an alle
heute nen tach urlaub und server down.... macht ja nüscht... ick muss ja nen 160kg schlafzimmerschrank von meiner frau uffbauen.
mal kieken... bei IKAE-Möbel hat man ja immer so seine freude ^^


----------



## Ronin1978 (10. August 2011)

Danke Pereace. Ist ein bischen mehr als nur 3 Vögel töten. Sind einige Erfolge rund um die Dailys an der geschmlozenen Front notwendig.


----------



## Ronin1978 (10. August 2011)

Danke Pereace. Ist ein bischen mehr als nur 3 Vögel töten. Sind einige Erfolge rund um die Dailys an der geschmolzenen Front notwendig.


----------



## Pereace (10. August 2011)

Werd ich mir später mal anschauen..


----------



## Gromark (10. August 2011)

Morgeen!


----------



## ToTec (10. August 2011)

Das ist doch wirklich nervig.... da freut man sich, dass man erst um 14 Uhr zur Arbeit muss und man vorher noch ein bisschen twinken kann und denn kommen die doofen Server nicht online.


----------



## Pereace (10. August 2011)

Es stört mich ungemein wenn ich lese : Server offline. Ich mag doch so gern spielen =(


----------



## Seryma (10. August 2011)

Voraussichtlich nurnoch 87 Minuten! Das halten wir auch noch durch!!^^


----------



## Pereace (10. August 2011)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN


----------



## Michithekiller (10. August 2011)

Moin, 


weiß wer ne Deutsche Seite wo Fireland´s Hc Guides zu finden sind? Vanion macht jetzt auch 25er, Hordeguides und Allvatar sin auch 25er.



Danke


----------



## Vranthor (10. August 2011)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> weiß wer ne Deutsche Seite wo Fireland´s Hc Guides zu finden sind? Vanion macht jetzt auch 25er, Hordeguides und Allvatar sin auch 25er.
> ...




http://wow.mmozone.de/shannox-heroic-guide-feuerlande-10-25/

Is das was fuer Dich?


----------



## Michithekiller (10. August 2011)

Danke, schaue sie mir mal an aber glaube MMOZone is auch nie wirklich auf 10er eingegnagen aber mal sehen .


----------



## Hanon (10. August 2011)

Hallo oder besser morgääähhhn


----------



## Vranthor (10. August 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
*98 Besucher lesen dieses Thema*


Schreibt mal alle hier!  Mir ist laaaaaangweilig. o:
[/font]


----------



## Gromark (10. August 2011)

Vranthor schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
> *98 Besucher lesen dieses Thema*
> 
> 
> ...




Ist so!


----------



## Weaked (10. August 2011)

mann mann jetzt muss ich morgends schon Tv gucken xD naja pro7 geht ja morgens besser als rtl^^


----------



## Boïndil_Zweiklinge (10. August 2011)

Yeah Scrubs, How I met your mother und The Big bang Theory sind so ziemlich die coolsten Serien ever^^


----------



## Seryma (10. August 2011)

*130 Besucher lesen dieses Thema*

*33 Mitglieder, 97 Gäste,*
Schreibt ma was! Und der Rest: Meldet euch ma an! 

ich hoffe, dass die server wenigstens 10 Minuten früher on kommen... und net 10 Minuten zu spät^^


----------



## Frostwyrmer (10. August 2011)

Kann mir wer den Link geben wo heutzutage drinsteht, wann die Server wieder da sind?^^


----------



## Vranthor (10. August 2011)

Seryma schrieb:


> *130 Besucher lesen dieses Thema*
> 
> *33 Mitglieder, 97 Gäste,*
> Schreibt ma was! Und der Rest: Meldet euch ma an!
> ...



Genau, jetzt bin ich durch mein Instinkt schon um 9 Uhr wach geworden, aus'm Bett raus, und siehe da, Server sind down.


----------



## Vranthor (10. August 2011)

Frostwyrmer schrieb:


> Kann mir wer den Link geben wo heutzutage drinsteht, wann die Server wieder da sind?^^



http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/status#locale=deutsch


----------



## Frostwyrmer (10. August 2011)

Vranthor schrieb:


> http://eu.battle.net...#locale=deutsch



Ich meinte eigentlich ein offizielles Statement mit Hintergrundinfos von Seiten Blizzard, aber danke für die schnelle Antwort ;D


----------



## Vranthor (10. August 2011)

Frostwyrmer schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich ein offizielles Statement mit Hintergrundinfos von Seiten Blizzard, aber danke für die schnelle Antwort ;D



Achsoooou, Oehm ja, glaube sowas gibt es "Heutzutage" nicht mehr. ^^


----------



## Boïndil_Zweiklinge (10. August 2011)

Naja beim Einloggbildschrim steht das doch dran.


----------



## Weaked (10. August 2011)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Achsoooou, Oehm ja, glaube sowas gibt es "Heutzutage" nicht mehr. ^^



wollt ich auch grad schreiben :-D wenn was offi kommt dann erst ach ich will gar nicht drüber nachdenken :-D


----------



## Famenio (10. August 2011)

Guten Morgen zusammen 
Da hab ich heute extra versucht länger zu schlafen 
und muss trotzdem noch 20 min warten ... 
Erstmal n Teechen machen


----------



## SheepHappens (10. August 2011)

Da ja grad eh niemand was zu tun hat poste ich das mal. Hat ein Kollege von mir mit einem Musik Programm komponiert und will wissen wies ankommt, hörts euch mal an 




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-dLEg6aynQ


----------



## IchbinArzt (10. August 2011)

Guten Morgen :-)


----------



## _DJMike_ (10. August 2011)

Guten Morgen an alle ,

Kaffee & Kuchen auf den Tisch stell


----------



## Boïndil_Zweiklinge (10. August 2011)

Joa hat schon was^^
Kann er ja mal bei Blizzard einschicken, vielleicht nehmen se den Soundtrack für nen zukünftiges Gebiet


----------



## Weaked (10. August 2011)

also ich tippe 11:03 gehen die server wieder ^^


----------



## Boïndil_Zweiklinge (10. August 2011)

Halte mit 10:57 dagegen^^


----------



## Geowulf (10. August 2011)

10:57


----------



## Zeo12 (10. August 2011)

11:05 uhr sage ich


----------



## Gromark (10. August 2011)

10:57!


----------



## Pereace (10. August 2011)

10:59!


----------



## SheepHappens (10. August 2011)

13:37


----------



## Weaked (10. August 2011)

SheepHappens schrieb:


> 13:37



Mal mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand ^^


----------



## Weaked (10. August 2011)

SIE KOMMEN GERADE ON


----------



## _DJMike_ (10. August 2011)

Server fahren grad hoch


----------



## Zeo12 (10. August 2011)

ok wir haben alle verloren die server (zumindestens meiner) sind online


----------



## Dablo (10. August 2011)

SheepHappens schrieb:


> 13:37



LEET!


----------



## Frostwyrmer (10. August 2011)

SheepHappens schrieb:


> 13:37



i lol'd hard xD


----------



## Egonaut (10. August 2011)

UND online Forscherliga!


----------



## SheepHappens (10. August 2011)

Nicht den Teufel; die traurige Realität  Ich hoffe auch auf 11:03 aber klappt selten


----------



## Geowulf (10. August 2011)

meiner ist noch nicht da ^^ 10:57 ftw


----------



## Boïndil_Zweiklinge (10. August 2011)

Hah 10:57 am nähsten dran was hab ich gewonnen^^


----------



## SheepHappens (10. August 2011)

ogog Nachtwache


----------



## _DJMike_ (10. August 2011)

need Baelgun =( braucht komischerweiße immer am längsten


----------



## FazerSTAR (10. August 2011)

Rexxar noch offline  10:56Uhr Ortszeit


----------



## ZAM (10. August 2011)

Dann kann ich endlich mal beobachten, ob die automatische Thread-Schließung funktioniert, sobald alle Server wieder da sind ^^


----------



## Pereace (10. August 2011)

Yeah bin Online! BB


----------



## Gromark (10. August 2011)

Gewonnen!


----------



## SheepHappens (10. August 2011)

Winning


----------



## Dablo (10. August 2011)

FROOOSTWOOOLLFF!!! OGO OGO!


----------



## IchbinArzt (10. August 2011)

Ein Teil der Server ist schon online :-) Denke mal der Rest ist auch gleich da.


----------



## Weaked (10. August 2011)

bis nächsten mittwoch dann^^


----------



## _DJMike_ (10. August 2011)

Have a nice Day =) bis Mittwoch wieder


----------



## Seryma (10. August 2011)

Mannoroth on, machts gut!


----------



## Nerdavia (14. September 2011)

Razepüüüühhhhhh....wann gehts denn weiter


----------



## Syntra (14. September 2011)

hier wurde echt über einen monat nichts gepostet? O_o


----------



## Nerdavia (14. September 2011)

Oh mein Gott.....wird WoW sterben ;-)


----------



## Grushdak (14. September 2011)

Moin



Syntra schrieb:


> hier wurde echt über einen monat nichts gepostet? O_o


Das mag daher kommen, daß es keine wirklich langen Server Offlinezeiten gab - nur Neustarts.


----------



## Nerdavia (14. September 2011)

Wann sollen die denn wieder online kommen.....


----------



## derdaist (14. September 2011)

na 11uhr wie jedesmal


----------



## Nerdavia (14. September 2011)

Ich dachte um 9....deshalb frag ich ^^





Ah ich sehe gerade das zählt für die Foren......


----------



## ZAM (14. September 2011)

Mh - wieder ein guter Tag zum testen ^^

Ich habs weiter vorn schon mal geschrieben. Der Thread hier geht automatisch auf, wenn auch nur ein (deutscher) WoW-Server down ist und automatisch zu, sobald alle online sind.


----------



## Michithekiller (14. September 2011)

11uhr wie immer wenn Wartungsarbeiten sind ...


p.s. zu langsam^^


----------



## Grushdak (14. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der Thread hier geht automatisch auf, wenn auch nur ein (deutscher) WoW-Server down ist und automatisch zu, sobald alle online sind.


Anscheinend mit der Zeiteinstellung GMT+5


----------



## ZAM (14. September 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Anscheinend mit der Zeiteinstellung GMT+5



Naja die Prüfung ist begrenzt auf Mittwochs 5:00 - 23:59


----------



## _DJMike_ (14. September 2011)

Guten Morgen an alle ,
Kaffe & Kuchen aufn Tisch stell


----------



## Nerdavia (14. September 2011)

Ja gibt es einen Patch oder stauben die nur die Festplatten ab das die so lange brauchen ^^


----------



## rabbit83 (14. September 2011)

Guten morgen an alle :-) 

Was mach ich jetzt noh ne Stunde?? :-(


----------



## _DJMike_ (14. September 2011)

Versuch mal das selbe wie ich 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0JjWAbQq3Y

Anlage voll aufdrehen , nachbarn aufwecken die noch zuhause sind und drüber freuen das die nun auch ned wissen was sie tun sollen xD


----------



## rabbit83 (14. September 2011)

Eigentlich keine schlechte idee, werde das dann aber über MP3 anmachen (Quali besser ) und btw netter Musikgeschmack ^^

Aber erst gibt es nen Brötchen und nen kaffee


----------



## _DJMike_ (14. September 2011)

=) 

gibt leider nur wenige noch die sowas hören =(

Schranz , Speedcore , Terror usw. ; )


----------



## rabbit83 (14. September 2011)

Naja ganz so harte sachen höre ich auch nicht, nur so hardstyle, hardcore und so .. ^^


----------



## arenasturm (14. September 2011)

tach jesacht :>


----------



## derdaist (14. September 2011)

hier mal was anderes die http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F437WDJ0Ez0


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (14. September 2011)

oha hatte ich schon lang nemmer mittwoches zuhause ^^ krank sein ftw XD


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (14. September 2011)

un laute was mache mer jetzt.. mir is öde
zockt einer mit mir L4D2? ^^


----------



## _DJMike_ (14. September 2011)

LoL jaja hm.. der böse Mittwoch xD wo alle in Urlaub sind , krank sind usw. xD


nebenbei mal was komplett anderes was wenn man so fragt nur sehr wenige noch kennen 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X12hfhsP6sk


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (14. September 2011)

_DJMike_ schrieb:


> LoL jaja hm.. der böse Mittwoch xD wo alle in Urlaub sind , krank sind usw. xD
> 
> 
> nebenbei mal was komplett anderes was wenn man so fragt nur sehr wenige noch kennen
> ...



na klaaaaa aber das http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jn2ZdTyk0qU&feature=related is besser


----------



## _DJMike_ (14. September 2011)

steam ID ? xD

dann kanns los gehen xD


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (14. September 2011)

damn hätte net gedacht das einer ja sagt XD das prob is ich kann nix spielen grade mach garde ne sicherung  ^^


----------



## _DJMike_ (14. September 2011)

LooL und ich dachte schon ich hätte jemanden der auch zockt =(


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (14. September 2011)

spiel das ja ab un an ^^ aber wärend ner sicherung is das etwas doof  da macht der pc mucken ^^


----------



## _DJMike_ (14. September 2011)

mein server is da =P 

schön mittwoch allen noch xD


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (14. September 2011)

machs gut


----------



## rabbit83 (14. September 2011)

Meiner ist auch wieder da 

bb^^


----------



## Ademos14 (5. Oktober 2011)

Moin^^ noch keiner da?


----------



## Budegirl (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin da, mir ist langweilig, kann aber nicht schlafen. Gute-Morgen-Runde mitn Hund auch schon erledigt und es hat noch kein vernünftiger Bäcker offen,
bei dem ich mir nen Kaffee zum laufen und ein Butterhörnchen holen kann.

Die Welt kann so gemein sein!!! ^^


----------



## Budegirl (5. Oktober 2011)

Ah, stimmt. Guten Morgen!

(Ist noch zu früh/spät fürs gute Benehmen


----------



## Foxx313 (5. Oktober 2011)

Auch guten Morgen 

Das ist voll zum kotzen,ich wollte heute ein neuen Twink anfangen und was ist,seit 5 Uhr mitten im BG Server down bis heute Vormittag,das ist noch halbwegs zu ertragen,aber ab 13-17 kein Strom wegen irgendwelchen Arbeiten,das heißt ich kann grob gesehen bis heute Nachmittag um 5 nich zocken und ich bin grade in ner Phase wo ich auch nichts anderes zocken will


----------



## Aircrash (5. Oktober 2011)

Morgäääähn ...

... ich sitze gerade vor dem PC und warte das mein Kaffee fertig wird. Ohne Minimum 3 Tassen und 2-3 Zigaretten bin ich ohnehin ungenießbar  Und ich frage mich ob die Server eventuell wie das letzte Mal 2-3 Stunden vorher oben sind.


----------



## Tankmausi (5. Oktober 2011)

Moin moin


----------



## CooolT (5. Oktober 2011)

Moinsen all!!


----------



## blackzone (5. Oktober 2011)

moin moin auf auf blizz bringt die serve on achja *kaffee und brötchen hinstell*


----------



## Michithekiller (5. Oktober 2011)

kann nicht heute 4.3 kommen bzw die sollen mal die nächstens Instanzen aufn PTR hauen ...^^


----------



## Cyringsoul (5. Oktober 2011)

server fahren doch schon wieder hoch


----------



## blackzone (5. Oktober 2011)

So langsam hat es Blizz drauf


----------



## sensêij1988 (9. November 2011)

*Mal den Theard aus der versenkung hol* 

Moin


----------



## myadictivo (9. November 2011)

forschdbar, mein ritual des "ich hol mir noch schnell 2-3 marken aus tol barad bevor ich dumm in der schule sitze" läßt sich nicht durchführen..
vll ein wink mit dem zaunpfahl, dass ich mir den klausurkrempel nochmal angucken soll


----------



## Gilty (9. November 2011)

guten Morgen


----------



## rabbit83 (9. November 2011)

Guten morgen liebe Buffed Gemeinde :-)


----------



## Danton (9. November 2011)

Morgen an Alle Zusammen!


----------



## Alidar (9. November 2011)

Guten morgen sagte die Eule und ging ins Bett. =)


----------



## Darequi (30. November 2011)

Es ist 07:12Uhr ... 

26mb Aktivierungsdateien runtergezogen damit 4.3 verarbeitet werden kann ...
soweit alle Addons aktualisiert!
Online Infos zu den neuen Instanzen gelesen
Offline Infos gelesen (MMOPro, GameStar MMO Magazin)
<3 Sharlet <3
- 07:14Uhr entschieden, Weihnachtslieder zu hören und durchzumachen
- vorher noch auf den Phishing Thread geantwortet sowie Blizzard und dem Domain Inhaber gesteckt, das die Subdomain missbraucht wird xD
07:15Uhr stolz ist
mhh ... Brötchen holn beim Bäcker?


----------



## Nisbo (30. November 2011)

<-- ist auf Arbeit ^^


----------



## Rasgaar (30. November 2011)

du hast in 2 Minuten alle Addons aktualisiert, sowie Online & Offline Infos gelesen?


----------



## Darequi (30. November 2011)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> du hast in 2 Minuten alle Addons aktualisiert, sowie Online & Offline Infos gelesen?



Da siehste mal, wozu ich alles fähig bin  
- btw. ein FL Raid dauert bei mir nur Sekunden
- und für DS muss ich mich schon 5Min. anstrengen 

- Zeitangaben geben im übrigen nur Auskunft über die *gefühlte Zeit*, die der Postingersteller gebraucht hat! -

Und ich bräuchte Mal jemanden, der für 10Minuten draussen die Heizung aufdreht, damit ich in Shorts und T-Shirt Brötchen holen kann!!


----------



## daturah (30. November 2011)

oh je.


----------



## Darequi (30. November 2011)

ööhm .. nöööö 

Nichtraucher !! 

Na ganz hättest du ihn nich löschen müssen, Daten ändern hätte auch gereicht


----------



## MC Assa (30. November 2011)

Ich finde es ja geil das die Server nicht down sind  Also Blackhand ist Open und dort kann gezockt werden


----------



## Rasgaar (30. November 2011)

Darequi schrieb:


> Und ich bräuchte Mal jemanden, der für 10Minuten draussen die Heizung aufdreht, damit ich in Shorts und T-Shirt Brötchen holen kann!!




Ein richtiger Mann geht in Badehosen zum Bäcker! OHNE Heizung ;D


----------



## Darequi (30. November 2011)

EU - Malfurion ist auch wieder online o.O   
Direkt mit den neuen Inis anfangen


----------



## Interminator (7. Dezember 2011)

Server sind down und es hat sich hier noch Niemand gemeldet? :> Naja dann tu ich das jetzt mal, denn mir ist unglaublich langweilig und ich will endlich wieder auf die Server um dann zu gucken ob sich schon ne LFR grp. finden lässt^^.


----------



## PurplePixie (7. Dezember 2011)

Good Morning Buffed!

Hat wer Lust auf Frühstück ?

*trinkt ihren Kaffee*


----------



## Harnais (7. Dezember 2011)

Moin, ich würd einen nehmen


----------



## myadictivo (7. Dezember 2011)

hab zwar schon nen pott intus, aber nehm auch noch einen 
ach wie fein. raidtool resett und neue pvp saison. zockerherz, was willste mehr


----------



## Interminator (7. Dezember 2011)

Wann sollen die Server eigentlich geplant online gehen?


----------



## Rofay (7. Dezember 2011)

Moin Moin, ich setz auch nochma nen Käffchen auf...irgendwie zu früh aufgestanden dachte Server sind schon Online


----------



## sensêij1988 (7. Dezember 2011)

Moin




sind die DS HCs so nen Witz das Blood Legion schon die ersten 4 World Kills sicher hat -.-


----------



## Twoply (7. Dezember 2011)

Schon Mist wenn man Urlaub hat - um 4:30 Uhr wacht ist und dann merkt "Heute ist ja Mittwoch, ergo Server Wartung"!
Leider schon zuviel Kaffee drin um wieder schlafen zu können.


----------



## Rofay (7. Dezember 2011)

Kenne ich Twolpy^^ Aber 4:30 für Urlaub ist echt hart, oder einfach noch an den Arebitsalltag gewöhnt?


----------



## Twoply (7. Dezember 2011)

Nicht wirklich Gewöhnung, eigentlich fällt um 6:30 der Hammer - aber nach einem Umzug ist die Umgebung noch etwas ungewohnt..daher ein etwas "leichter" schlaf atm.

*Jetzt will der blöde Vollautomat wieder Kaffeebohnen haben - mach mich sauber, gib mir Bohnen, ich will Wasser - da artet Kaffee trinken zur richtigen Arbeit aus!*


----------



## Pereace (7. Dezember 2011)

Hmm =/ heute nen Tag Urlaub und dann mal wieder an einem Mittwoch mit Wartungsarbeiten, ich hatte ja gehofft, das nur ein Server reset stattfindet. 

zu früh gefreut jetzt heisst es warten. 

*Teller mit belegten Brötchen auf den Tisch stell* greift zu


----------



## Artless (7. Dezember 2011)

Interminator schrieb:


> Wann sollen die Server eigentlich geplant online gehen?



11 Uhr. Steht zumindest da


----------



## Terrascream (7. Dezember 2011)

laaaaaaaaaangweilig >.<


----------



## Artless (7. Dezember 2011)

So hat man endlich mal Zeit, schon gekaufte Weihnachtsgeschenke einzupacken und Karten zu schreiben ;-))


----------



## Flyme (7. Dezember 2011)

mal doof an alle Frühaufsteher gefragt: Kommt heute der neue Boss in Tol Barad?


----------



## PurplePixie (7. Dezember 2011)

Flyme schrieb:


> mal doof an alle Frühaufsteher gefragt: Kommt heute der neue Boss in Tol Barad?



Richtig, heute beginnt die neue PVP Saison, und mit ihr steht nun auch ein neuer Boss in der Baradinfestung.

lg


Edit: @Flyme Np 

So jetzt hat Bruce Lee wieder fünf Finger an der linken Hand. Gimp Skills ftw. t.t


----------



## Flyme (7. Dezember 2011)

danköö, für die flotte Antwort!


----------



## Goldesel72 (7. Dezember 2011)

Moin zusammen habe in manchen foren gelesen das der alchi epische steine transen kann

weiss einer was genaues wann oder wo es die rezepte gibt?


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2011)

Gibts glaub ich noch keine infos zu, aber es soll zu 100% gehen


----------



## Pereace (7. Dezember 2011)

Sagmal Mindanar, woher bekommt man den Titel, der Tod des Zerstörers? 

Sehe ich gerade das erste mal. Todesschwinge Server First kill? Oder einfach nur töten


----------



## Crunkey (7. Dezember 2011)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Hc´s sind bis auf Morchuk (Boss 1) kein Witz. Habe gestern Nacht zwischen 1-3 Uhr die Livestreams verfolgt und andere Topgilden wie TG z.b haben sich die Zähne ausgebissen ohne Ende und hatten fast keine Chance.
Bisher haben es nur 2 Gilden geschafft mehr als 2 Hero Bosse zu legen. Die Schwierigkeit steigt immens an und Ultraxion wird bestimmt eine drastische DPS Hürde. Ich rede natürlich nur von 25er Raids....freeloot 10ner crap erwähne ich garnicht.
Stehe im Moment selbst bei 7/7 und freue mich auf Morchuk am Donnerstag. Den Rest von DS werden wir aber gewohnt im Normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad legen,weil sie noch viel zu schwer sind.(25er)



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Sagmal Mindanar, woher bekommt man den Titel, der Tod des Zerstörers?[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Sehe ich gerade das erste mal. Todesschwinge Server First kill? Oder einfach nur töten[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]




Nur töten


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2011)

Todesschwinge umklatschen auf normal(Nicht im Raidbrowser möglich.)

Und leider hats fürn Serverfirstkill nicht gereicht, sind nur Server 5ter geworden, aber der richtige Progress beginnt ja jetzt erst


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

guten morgen


----------



## Michithekiller (7. Dezember 2011)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Todesschwinge umklatschen auf normal(Nicht im Raidbrowser möglich.)
> 
> Und leider hats fürn Serverfirstkill nicht gereicht, sind nur Server 5ter geworden, aber der richtige Progress beginnt ja jetzt erst



Ab heute kannste ihn auch im LFR legen nur bekommst halt den Titel nicht. Morchock ka ob der sooo easy ist, hab Log´s gesehen wo er im 10er mit 4 Heilern gemacht wurden also ka^^


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2011)

moin


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2011)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> Ab heute kannste ihn auch im LFR legen nur bekommst halt den Titel nicht. Morchock ka ob der sooo easy ist, hab Log´s gesehen wo er im 10er mit 4 Heilern gemacht wurden also ka^^


Und das ist auch gut so, aber irgendwann rennt jeder mit dem Titel rum, spätestens wenn die größte nub gilde meines servers den down hat wechsel ich den Titel wieder auf Schrecken der Meere ^^


----------



## Michithekiller (7. Dezember 2011)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Und das ist auch gut so, aber irgendwann rennt jeder mit dem Titel rum, spätestens wenn die größte nub gilde meines servers den down hat wechsel ich den Titel wieder auf Schrecken der Meere ^^




Da gebe ich dir recht, soll halt was "tolles" bleiben wobei schon genug damit rumlaufen das war bis Sonntag noch was anderes zumindest bei uns^^


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

ah ok dann setz ich mich heute ma an den LFR und geb mir das ma  dann kann man sich ja ma nen normalen raid suchen

aber der LFR is echt nen witz hoch 10 XD aber schön zum anschaun und sehn was auf einen zukommen könnte

wie verhält sich die schwierigkeit vom LFR und Normal? das würde mich ma interssieren... zumindestens im 25er.


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2011)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir recht, soll halt was "tolles" bleiben wobei schon genug damit rumlaufen das war bis Sonntag noch was anderes zumindest bei uns^^


Naja wir haben strange raidtage da hat man dann mittwoch progess raid und dann gehts erst wieder sonntag los ^^
btw toller hut :>



Und Vergelter: 


Der lfr ist auf jeden fall sau leicht, wenn de im 10ner normal nur einen Blubb durchkommen lässt ist es ein klarer whipe, aber wenns im Raidfinder mal passiert das ALLE blubbs durchgehen zum bos passiert nichts niemand stirbt etc


----------



## Crunkey (7. Dezember 2011)

Schwierigkeit steigt ab Boss 5 Ultraxion stark an. Alle DD´s müssen minimum 29k fahrn,damit er vorm Enrage liegt.
Boss 6 ist wieder Freeloot und auf dem Rücken von Deathwing brauchste wirklich gute DD´s,die die Sehne wegbekommen.
Im 10ner rennste da durch als obs ne 5er wäre,im 25er zum Glück nicht.


----------



## Michithekiller (7. Dezember 2011)

Ja die Bosse haben ca.30% weniger Life wobei ich immer denke es wäre noch mehr, teilweise fehlen fähigkeiten ganz aber dennoch gibt es dann schlaue die einfach pullen und sich dann wundern das man wipt.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

> Der lfr ist auf jeden fall sau leicht, wenn de im 10ner normal nur einen Blubb durchkommen lässt ist es ein klarer whipe, aber wenns im Raidfinder mal passiert das ALLE blubbs durchgehen zum bos passiert nichts niemand stirbt etc



hmm ok  dann hab ich richtige nooooooobs erwicht letztens ^^ da sind 5 gestorben  entweder heiler epic fail oder ka ^^


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2011)

Tigres schrieb:


> hmm ok  dann hab ich richtige nooooooobs erwicht letztens ^^ da sind 5 gestorben  entweder heiler epic fail oder ka ^^


Denke dann eher das die heiler nicht heilen könn, gestern war aber witzig, Gildenkolege im raid rein und alle dd´s unter 14k dps beim blubb boss, und er stand da mit 40k ^^


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> Ja die Bosse haben ca.30% weniger Life wobei ich immer denke es wäre noch mehr, teilweise fehlen fähigkeiten ganz aber dennoch gibt es dann schlaue die einfach pullen und sich dann wundern das man wipt.



jo hatte ich montag..
so nen depp dudu.
wir machen die mobs außen,rennt hin pullt... wipe
wir machen die mobs weiter, rennt hin pullt... wipe....
-.- zum kopten


----------



## Crunkey (7. Dezember 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Schwierigkeit steigt ab Boss 5 Ultraxion stark an. Alle DD´s müssen minimum 29k fahrn,damit er vorm Enrage liegt.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Boss 6 ist wieder Freeloot und auf dem Rücken von Deathwing brauchste wirklich gute DD´s,die die Sehne wegbekommen[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]m 10ner rennste da durch als obs ne 5er wäre,im 25er zum Glück nicht[/font]


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Denke dann eher das die heiler nicht heilen könn, gestern war aber witzig, Gildenkolege im raid rein und alle dd´s unter 14k dps beim blubb boss, und er stand da mit 40k ^^



nice ^^
wie gut das ich tanke 
hab grad wieder mein dd specc rausgeholt und mach 11 k an der bosspuppe.. immerhin hab ich fast nur tank zeug angehabt und 2 pvp sachen XD
is schon übel..
naja ich werde pvp DD spielen und pve weiter tanken.. das kann ich wenigenstens


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

* Crunkey*



mit allerianer XD


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2011)

So und was machen wir nu bis server wieder da sind? und wehe ich sehe nachher einen von euch im raidbrowser


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

Mindadar schrieb:


> So und was machen wir nu bis server wieder da sind? und wehe ich sehe nachher einen von euch im raidbrowser



denke nich  horde und alli michen sich so schlecht ^^
außerdem warte ich bis mein freund on kommt sonst zickt er mich wieder an das ich ohne ihn spiele XD
ich mach mein ini cap voll und kümmer mich ma wieder um meinen hunter


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2011)

Erst geh ich mit meinem hexer 1-2 Inis damit ich an die 1250 tp komme und dann mitn pala villt durch den Raidbrowser


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

1250? sin doch nur 1000 oder?


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2011)

Tigres schrieb:


> 1250? sin doch nur 1000 oder?


Naja 1000 von der letzten woche und 1000 diese woche, sind 2000 tp punkte diese woche


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

asooooooo
sag das doch glei


----------



## _DJMike_ (7. Dezember 2011)

Jedder nur bisschen verstand im Kopf hat nutzt zusätzlich das Tool um bestmöglich sogar gleich 4er set boni zu holen etc. etc. 
am besten mit seiner stammgrp laufen und wenn was fehlen sollte freunde etc. mitnehmen .

und das wisst ihr sogut wie ich es weiß das dies die beste und sinnvollste möglichkeit ist sich nebenbei noch items zu holen !
jeder der hier von Progress redet usw. verwendet im normalfall dieses Tool zusätzlich !

das es mehr als leicht ist haben wir gesehen und trotzdem laufen sogar unsere TOP Gilden dort drinnen herum , wie man ja auch im netten "post" von buffed gesehen hat xD


----------



## Michithekiller (7. Dezember 2011)

Also ich brauche erstmal 750 TP um mir meinen Umhang zu holen dann bin ich mein letztes 378 Item los und dann warten bis die Nasen von uns Online kommen bzw beobachten welche Gilden heute nicht Raiden können ..


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2011)

Naja wenn dann nicht immer 4 palas 5 priester und 4 andere hexer im raid wären....doofer Raidfinder xD


----------



## sensêij1988 (7. Dezember 2011)

Werd mir heute mal die restlichen Bosse im LFR Reinziehen.

Hoffe das am FR dann mehr als 2 Bosse liegen hatten immer blöde Blobkombos fast immer war Grün Lila oder Bau dabei naja immerhin haben wir dann wieder unser Standart setup


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

_DJMike_ schrieb:


> Jedder nur bisschen verstand im Kopf hat nutzt zusätzlich das Tool um bestmöglich sogar gleich 4er set boni zu holen etc. etc.
> am besten mit seiner stammgrp laufen und wenn was fehlen sollte freunde etc. mitnehmen .
> 
> und das wisst ihr sogut wie ich es weiß das dies die beste und sinnvollste möglichkeit ist sich nebenbei noch items zu holen !
> ...



jo würde ich nich anders machen..
is ja auch iwie logisch
man geht mit der gilde durch staubt da was ab und dann im tool.. is doch voll chillig

aber man brauch erstmal nen stamm um es so zu machen ^^


----------



## _DJMike_ (7. Dezember 2011)

Und trotzdem besteht für jeden die möglichkeit dort items zu bekommen somit sollte man es tun egal wie viele der gleichen klasse dort sind zudem kannst du wenns dir wirklich zu viele sind die grp verlassen und nachher wieder rein ins tool.
aber nur weil es LOLMode ist heißt es nicht das man sich diese chance entgehen lassen sollte . ich hab zbsp. das glück gehabt mit meinen shadow und hand und hosen token gewonnen sowie gleich ein Trinket


----------



## Michithekiller (7. Dezember 2011)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> Werd mir heute mal die restlichen Bosse im LFR Reinziehen.
> 
> Hoffe das am FR dann mehr als 2 Bosse liegen hatten immer blöde Blobkombos fast immer war Grün Lila oder Bau dabei naja immerhin haben wir dann wieder unser Standart setup



Japp wird wohl so sein falsche combo = wipe nur wenn sie dann richtig kommen muss er liegen^^


----------



## xRf (7. Dezember 2011)

Crunkey schrieb:


> Die Hc´s sind bis auf Morchuk (Boss 1) kein Witz. Habe gestern Nacht zwischen 1-3 Uhr die Livestreams verfolgt und andere Topgilden wie TG z.b haben sich die Zähne ausgebissen ohne Ende und hatten fast keine Chance.
> Bisher haben es nur 2 Gilden geschafft mehr als 2 Hero Bosse zu legen. Die Schwierigkeit steigt immens an und Ultraxion wird bestimmt eine drastische DPS Hürde. Ich rede natürlich nur von 25er Raids....freeloot 10ner crap erwähne ich garnicht.
> Stehe im Moment selbst bei 7/7 und freue mich auf Morchuk am Donnerstag. Den Rest von DS werden wir aber gewohnt im Normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad legen,weil sie noch viel zu schwer sind.(25er)
> 
> ...



War vor ner Stunde noch daheim, und da sagte mir WoWProgress, dass mehrere auch 3/8 haben?


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2011)

_DJMike_ schrieb:


> Und trotzdem besteht für jeden die möglichkeit dort items zu bekommen somit sollte man es tun egal wie viele der gleichen klasse dort sind zudem kannst du wenns dir wirklich zu viele sind die grp verlassen und nachher wieder rein ins tool.
> aber nur weil es LOLMode ist heißt es nicht das man sich diese chance entgehen lassen sollte . ich hab zbsp. das glück gehabt mit meinen shadow und hand und hosen token gewonnen sowie gleich ein Trinket



Naja werden die tage mal mit Gilde reingehen und schauen, einzige was ich hab ist der Gürtel und der Helm vom Tset, und den setz ich erst auf wenn ich mindestens 2-3 andere Tteile habe.


----------



## Michithekiller (7. Dezember 2011)

Derzeit haben 5 Gilden 3/8 Hc, 7 weitere 2/8 Hc und 350 Gilden 1/8 Hc


----------



## Gromark (7. Dezember 2011)

eine Frage an Mindadar^^
hast du mal auf Forscherliga gespielt?


----------



## Crunkey (7. Dezember 2011)

@xRf :   
Im Freeloot 10ner Modus den keinen interessiert ja :-)

im 25er bisher nur 2 Gilden 4 /8 !


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2011)

Ja, mit meinem Druiden war ich sogar bei euch in der Gilde ^^


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

mach ma einer nen kaffee


----------



## Gromark (7. Dezember 2011)

ha ich habs an deinem bild erkannt xD


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich muss das unbedingt ändern...xD

Edit sagt: mach dir selbst nen kaffee


----------



## Gromark (7. Dezember 2011)

^^
wie hieß dein dudu nochmal?


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2011)

Irgendwas mit Kuh ^^ seit 4.2 nich mehr gespielt


----------



## IchbinArzt (7. Dezember 2011)

Und was macht ihr gleich als erstes wenn die Server online sind ? ^^ Ich wander gleich mal zum PvP Händler.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

noin :S ich mach mir tee


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2011)

werde wohl dein Avatar noch was anstarren, es bewegt sich! 

und dann Tapferkeitspunkte sammeln


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Und was macht ihr gleich als erstes wenn die Server online sind ? ^^ Ich wander gleich mal zum PvP Händler.



2,3 inis gehn oder bissi pvp machen muss rüssi farmen
dann wenn mein freund da is arena gehn oder lfr


----------



## Michithekiller (7. Dezember 2011)

TP need


----------



## Crunkey (7. Dezember 2011)

Werd 1-2 schnelle heros mim Mage machen und danach mim DK mal den Raidbrowser aufsuchen und mich über den Schwierigkeitsgrad lustig machen :-D


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2011)

Crunkey schrieb:


> Werd 1-2 schnelle heros mim Mage machen und danach mim DK mal den Raidbrowser aufsuchen und mich über den Schwierigkeitsgrad lustig machen :-D


Welcher viel zu schwer ist! NERF SCHLACHTZUGSBROWSER!


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Welcher viel zu schwer ist! NERF SCHLACHTZUGSBROWSER!


VOTE FOR IT


----------



## Sundead (7. Dezember 2011)

heut sind die server wirklich bis 11 down wa... selbst am patchday waren die schneller wieder on ^^


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

also eben war noch keiner on


----------



## improwars (7. Dezember 2011)

werde erstmal dick mit PvPRüsi eindecken, 4K Ehre + 4K Gerechtigkeitspunkte tauschen... herrlich, danach mit druidHeal mal lfr gehen


----------



## Crunkey (7. Dezember 2011)

Wurde doch schon generft leute :-D

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Slimes, Mana Voids, and Forgotten Ones have had their HP reduced by 20% on Raid Finder difficulty[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font=Verdana, sans-serif]Ice Walls now move 15% slower on LFR Raid Finderdifficult[/font][font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font][font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2011)

Trotzdem sterb ich mit meinem lvl 1 Char immer noch in dem Raid! Fix it blizzard!


----------



## IchbinArzt (7. Dezember 2011)

Noch kein Server online ^^ ............ist ja auch noch nicht 11 Uhr :-P

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/status


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Trotzdem sterb ich mit meinem lvl 1 Char immer noch in dem Raid! Fix it blizzard!


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

blubber.....


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2011)

Die sind ja alle tot  

sind die server on?


----------



## Artless (7. Dezember 2011)

Tigres schrieb:


> blubber.....



Bitte nicht zu tiefsinnig werden 

So Weihnachtskarten geschrieben und Geschenke zum Teil verpackt. 
Nun können die Server wieder hochfahren.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

Artless schrieb:


> Bitte nicht zu tiefsinnig werden
> 
> So Weihnachtskarten geschrieben und Geschenke zum Teil verpackt.
> Nun können die Server wieder hochfahren.



ich versuche es...
aber man kann soviel in "blubber" hinein interpretieren oder nicht


----------



## Artless (7. Dezember 2011)

Eben, und genau deswegen solltest du mit dieser Wortgewalt vorsichtig sein.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

wenn ich bedenke was hier zu LK noch los war mittwoche..
haben nun alle arbeit gefunden oder was los XD


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

Artless schrieb:


> Eben, und genau deswegen solltest du mit dieser Wortgewalt vorsichtig sein.



*grummel*
meine reativität wird hier nicht geschätzt XD


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2011)

stimmt, da war hier mehr los


----------



## Hsvfan (7. Dezember 2011)

@ Tigres 

Ich denke eher der Spielerschwund der letzten Monate macht sich bemerkbar das hier weniger los ist !!!


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

naja aber die 3 milionen die weg sind waren wohl kaum alles deutsche die hier gespammt haben ^^


----------



## Artless (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich sags ja, alle im Weihnachtstaumel


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2011)

naja ende lk zeit wurds hier auch immer leerer, ich mein da konnt man oft nicht mal im forum lesen ohne das es std dauert weil über 1000 leute hier on waren + 500 gäste etc


----------



## taribar (7. Dezember 2011)

Bin auch noch da!^^ 
Lese nur hier und warte bis die server on sind!


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

schreib lieber mit ^^
is sonst voll öde


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2011)

NICHT nur lesen, wo sind die die hier unbedingt 20 seiten pro 15 min schaffen wollten? nenenene!


----------



## Hsvfan (7. Dezember 2011)

@ Tigres 

Aber fakt ist auch in Deutschland gibt es einige WoW-Abgänger ...laut einem Artikel soll sich die Spielerzahl hier 
um die hälfte reduziert haben ...und was auch Fakt ist, das der Spielerschwund grösstenteil in den USA und Europa 
wohl zu verzeichnen war.


----------



## taribar (7. Dezember 2011)

Mindadar schrieb:


> NICHT nur lesen, wo sind die die hier unbedingt 20 seiten pro 15 min schaffen wollten? nenenene!



ich war das nicht


----------



## IchbinArzt (7. Dezember 2011)

Uh was ein Unwetter hier ^^


----------



## zerre (7. Dezember 2011)

moin moin zusammen


----------



## Artless (7. Dezember 2011)

Da schwärmen Sie von alten Zeiten und sind seit ´09 angemeldet*tz* ;-)


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2011)

Petze, ne bei mir hats damals aufgehört als ich in son kack kurs musste so von wegen fortbildung, doch die bildung ist nun wieder fort :/




Ich hab sogar an nem doofem Geburtstag mich hier registriert ^^


----------



## Hsvfan (7. Dezember 2011)

Bei uns scheint aktuell die Sonne !!


----------



## taribar (7. Dezember 2011)

Artless schrieb:


> Da schwärmen Sie von alten Zeiten und sind seit ´09 angemeldet*tz* ;-)



seit 07 angemeldet


----------



## Artless (7. Dezember 2011)

Somit stünde ein neuer Kurs an? ;-))


----------



## Artless (7. Dezember 2011)

taribar schrieb:


> seit 07 angemeldet



War auch nicht unbedingt auf dich bezogen


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2011)

Tante edit meint:



Artless schrieb:


> Somit stünde kein neuer Kurs an? ;-))



Somit kann ich dem nur zustimmen.


----------



## taribar (7. Dezember 2011)

Artless schrieb:


> War auch nicht unbedingt auf dich bezogen



Aso :-)


----------



## Artless (7. Dezember 2011)

Lang her das sie die Serverwartung wirklich mal wieder ausgereizt haben.


----------



## Zaruk (7. Dezember 2011)

wird zeit hier.. arbeiten wird langweilig


----------



## Rofay (7. Dezember 2011)

ohh man ich will Zocken!!!


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

dies e"fortbildungen" machen wirklich die bildung "ford" XD


----------



## Sordura (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich will jetzt in den Raidfinder und Deathwing hauen ;(


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2011)

So erst mal eine Rauchen.


----------



## _DJMike_ (7. Dezember 2011)

wie fortbildung ? o.O wtf... wasn das ? 

spielst du nebenbei Real Life ? ^^
ich habe damit aufgehört die Raids dort waren zu schwer und der Loot meist nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen . 
an Epics rann kommen war noch viel schwerer manche brauchten dafür ewig lange.


----------



## zerre (7. Dezember 2011)

nich nur du ^^


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

lol ^^


----------



## taribar (7. Dezember 2011)

Artless schrieb:


> Lang her das sie die Serverwartung wirklich mal wieder ausgereizt haben.



Das stimmt die letzten 100 Wartungen einschließlich patchdays gingen da ziemlich schneller. Da waren sie meisten so zwischen 9:30 und 10:30 Uhr schon on!

Selbst letzte woche waren die server früh on.


----------



## Artless (7. Dezember 2011)

_DJMike_ schrieb:


> wie fortbildung ? o.O wtf... wasn das ?
> 
> spielst du nebenbei Real Life ? ^^
> ich habe damit aufgehört die Raids dort waren zu schwer und der Loot meist nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen .
> an Epics rann kommen war noch viel schwerer manche brauchten dafür ewig lange.



Und nun stell dir das ganze noch auf hc vor ;-)


----------



## Asmodian (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich will nur die neue PvP Season :>


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

Artless schrieb:


> Und nun stell dir das ganze noch auf hc vor ;-)



NOIN
bist du irre
hat das jemals wer HC geschafft?

hmm obwohl ich hatte von märz bis mai eine und loot gabs dann in form einer epichen ausbildung hmmmm

aber wenns nenn wirkliches epic wäre würde ich im monat net nur 316&#8364; bekommen sondern 600&#8364;


----------



## _DJMike_ (7. Dezember 2011)

HC ? omg.. 
never ! wie viel leute kennst du die Real Life durch gespielt haben und dann noch HC machen konnten ? xD
manche munkeln ja das es das Leben dannach gibt . aber von diesen Spielern hört man leider nur selten ; )


----------



## Artless (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich würd mir solch eine Qual nie antun  Zumal das mit dem Geistheiler im RL noch immer buggy is


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2011)

Warum hab ich der Pate 2 nur gestern durchgespielt


----------



## _DJMike_ (7. Dezember 2011)

xD 
haste schon mal versucht beim geistheiler dich wieder beleben zu lassen ? also nicht extra bis zu deiner leiche laufen sondern es in kauf nehmen das deine werte gesenkt werden und deine rüssi an haltbarkeit verliert ?
glaub mir das machst du nur 1x xD dannach weißt du warum man lieber laufen sollte =P


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

hätte noch 
the binding of isaac
Resident Evil 5
left 4 dead 2


hmm aber 0 bock


----------



## Artless (7. Dezember 2011)

_DJMike_ schrieb:


> xD
> haste schon mal versucht beim geistheiler dich wieder beleben zu lassen ? also nicht extra bis zu deiner leiche laufen sondern es in kauf nehmen das deine werte gesenkt werden und deine rüssi an haltbarkeit verliert ?
> glaub mir das machst du nur 1x xD dannach weißt du warum man lieber laufen sollte =P



 so oft stand ich vor der Wahl und hab mich bisher immer dagegen entschieden. Vorallem da man ja nicht weiß welche Werte sie nun wirklich nehmen. Stell dir das bei nem Topmodell mal vor. Int - 50 %


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=27Le3kOOFQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich liebe dieses spiel


----------



## _DJMike_ (7. Dezember 2011)

L4D2 ist cool zocken wir doch gemeinsam finden sich sicher paar leute dafür =P


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2011)

Tigres schrieb:


> hätte noch
> the binding of isaac
> Resident Evil 5
> left 4 dead 2
> ...


Lieber in og Parken und schauen wann die Gildenkollegen on kommen?^^


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Lieber in og Parken und schauen wann die Gildenkollegen on kommen?^^



wenn dann SW XD aber was solls.. is nur ne zwecksgilde
habs aufgegeben nen freundschaftliches verhälltnis in ner gilde aufzubauen
3 mal aufn arsch gefallen -.-


----------



## taribar (7. Dezember 2011)

1 Minute vor 11 Uhr und die Server sind immernoch off! 

Die reizen des heute ja voll aus!


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

_DJMike_ schrieb:


> L4D2 ist cool zocken wir doch gemeinsam finden sich sicher paar leute dafür =P



bin so schlecht in dem spiel XD das macht mit mir kein fun ^^


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

fu blizzzzzz fu


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

11 uhr und server immer noch down NÖÖÖÖÖÖ


----------



## Interminator (7. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt könnten sie aber ja langsam echt mal online kommen -.-


----------



## taribar (7. Dezember 2011)

Tigres schrieb:


> 11 uhr und server immer noch down NÖÖÖÖÖÖ



Dooooooooooooooooooooch :-(


----------



## blackzone (7. Dezember 2011)

hmm in den staaten wurde die auf 13 uhr angehoben vllt hier auch >.<


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

alter wieso regnet es -.-
ich will schneeeeeee
scheiß wetter


----------



## taribar (7. Dezember 2011)

blackzone schrieb:


> hmm in den staaten wurde die auf 13 uhr angehoben vllt hier auch >.<



Nein bloss net was soll ich denn dann in den 2 std. machen?^^


----------



## Hsvfan (7. Dezember 2011)

bei uns is gerade regen, graupel, gewitter und sturm^^


----------



## JohnCoffee174 (7. Dezember 2011)

aufgrund der unzufriedenheit unserer Europäischen spieler haben wir alle mit einem Bann von 15 minuten belegt und lassen solang die server down


----------



## Eveningstar666 (7. Dezember 2011)

Was denn los Blizz?  Will spielen


----------



## taribar (7. Dezember 2011)

Tigres schrieb:


> alter wieso regnet es -.-
> ich will schneeeeeee
> scheiß wetter



Will auch schnee!

Vorallem an Weihnachten.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

JohnCoffee174 schrieb:


> aufgrund der unzufriedenheit unserer Europäischen spieler haben wir alle mit einem Bann von 15 minuten belegt und lassen solang die server down



das is mies XD


----------



## Interminator (7. Dezember 2011)

Hsvfan schrieb:


> bei uns is gerade regen, graupel, gewitter und sturm^^



Bei uns scheint total schön die Sonne^^


----------



## Golfyarmani (7. Dezember 2011)

Waaaaaaaaaa es geht dem Ende zu oder so ähnlich


----------



## Rofay (7. Dezember 2011)

Dieses Jahr gibts kein Schnee davon hatten wir letztes Jahr genug


----------



## Bumklatsch (7. Dezember 2011)

Tigres schrieb:


> alter wieso regnet es -.-
> ich will schneeeeeee
> scheiß wetter



scheiß auf diesen drecksschnee. das is gut so. als pendler is es so am besten


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2011)

Geht doch, 261 Gäste *winkt* und 74 Mitglieder. So soll es sein!


----------



## Zaruk (7. Dezember 2011)

werden immer mehr, weil die server grad net on gehen


----------



## blackzone (7. Dezember 2011)

Ja endlich ist hier wat los!


----------



## Aason (7. Dezember 2011)

langweilig


----------



## JohnCoffee174 (7. Dezember 2011)

gut das ich meine browser refresch taste nicht doppelt belegt hab so funtioniert sie noch einwandfrei http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/status


----------



## taribar (7. Dezember 2011)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Geht doch, 261 Gäste *winkt* und 74 Mitglieder. So soll es sein!



Es werden mehr jetzt! hehe


----------



## Xyliandra (7. Dezember 2011)

es sollte langsam mal schneien.... will nächstes WE in den Skiurlaub..... und das einzige was bei mir fällt, ist mein bauch auf die tischplatte


----------



## IchbinArzt (7. Dezember 2011)

Blizz hat Verspätung. Sitzt der Azubi etwa noch im Zug der DB ? ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1ipa0RRqXs

http://youtu.be/m-sZvY2-tIw


Nur mal so Songs Post ^^


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

jäää es wird voll XD

mag mich wer steam adden

ob ich mit wem spiele ka

aber ich brauch doch auch freunde außerhalb von wow XD



*
Valyska
*


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_goMQolXcbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich hab nen Ohrwurm :/


----------



## Eveningstar666 (7. Dezember 2011)

Xyliandra schrieb:


> es sollte langsam mal schneien.... will nächstes WE in den Skiurlaub..... und das einzige was bei mir fällt, ist mein bauch auf die tischplatte






Na ist doch auch schon mal etwas zumindest ^^


----------



## Bumklatsch (7. Dezember 2011)

Tigres schrieb:


> jäää es wird voll XD
> 
> mag mich wer steam adden
> 
> ...



Freunde? Wozu? Du hast doch Internet reicht das nich? XD


----------



## PurplePixie (7. Dezember 2011)

Blizzard, tut was, mein RL holt mich ein! 
Aaah, ich will zocken! xD


----------



## Aason (7. Dezember 2011)

als erstes gleich zu den Sturmgipfeln fliegen und checken ob der Timelost rumfliegt


----------



## Xyliandra (7. Dezember 2011)

Eveningstar666 schrieb:


> Na ist doch auch schon mal etwas zumindest ^^



aber nicht genug!


----------



## Sinstra (7. Dezember 2011)

Tigres schrieb:


> jäää es wird voll XD
> 
> mag mich wer steam adden
> 
> ...






Wie wärs wenn du es mal mit RL Freunden versuchst.


----------



## Bumklatsch (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich hasse Winter


----------



## Bumklatsch (7. Dezember 2011)

Du weißt doch : RL hat nur die bessere Grafik (naja manchmal versagt das Char-design) ^^


----------



## Aason (7. Dezember 2011)

Bumklatsch schrieb:


> Ich hasse Winter




Ich auch *hust*nies*rotz*


----------



## blackzone (7. Dezember 2011)

Bumklatsch schrieb:


> Du weißt doch : RL hat nur die bessere Grafik (naja manchmal versagt das Char-design) ^^



Gefällt mir!


----------



## Tankmausi (7. Dezember 2011)

Wenns mal wieder länger dauert.....


----------



## Tøtem (7. Dezember 2011)

Aason schrieb:


> Ich auch *hust*nies*rotz*



taschentuch reicht


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

Sinstra schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn du es mal mit RL Freunden versuchst.



das kann doch jeder ^^


hey deine sig gefällt mir 


VD super duper


----------



## JohnCoffee174 (7. Dezember 2011)

S&P hat die aktien von Blizzard-Activision auf grund verlängerter wartungsarbeiten auf Ramsch heruntergestuft


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2011)

Tøtem schrieb:


> taschentuch reicht


Aber bitte eins von Aldi: Solo Talent Taschentücher, bester name für die dinger ^^


Und ja ich bin mir der Zweideutigkeit bewusst!


----------



## vyse84 (7. Dezember 2011)

und ich wollt noch vorm teildienst kurz reinschauen... wegen neuem pvp set...


----------



## taribar (7. Dezember 2011)

JohnCoffee174 schrieb:


> S&P hat die aktien von Blizzard-Activision auf grund verlängerter wartungsarbeiten auf Ramsch heruntergestuft



haha der is gut!

Und angela Merkel bleibt trotzdem ruhig!


----------



## IchbinArzt (7. Dezember 2011)

*563 Besucher lesen dieses Thema und wollen endlich zocken ^^
*


----------



## Aason (7. Dezember 2011)

nichtmal ne Nachricht schreiben sie rein, können sichs ja erlauben^^


----------



## Michithekiller (7. Dezember 2011)

Die sollen mal auf die Uhr schauen habe nicht dan ganzen Tag zeit bis zum Raid meinen Umhang zu bekommen ...


----------



## Bumklatsch (7. Dezember 2011)

gleich ma paar Aktien kaufen und wenn die Server wieder on gehen bin ich reich


----------



## JohnCoffee174 (7. Dezember 2011)

taribar schrieb:


> haha der is gut!
> 
> Und angela Merkel bleibt trotzdem ruhig!




Jahh Nnunnn ähhhhh


----------



## Bumklatsch (7. Dezember 2011)

Ihr seid aber auch n paar Suchtis^^


----------



## BIGMON (7. Dezember 2011)

Echt Bombe heute, nachher zum arbeiten müssen und noch nichtmal meine Chars begrüßen dürfen...grrrr


----------



## IchbinArzt (7. Dezember 2011)

*643 Besucher lesen dieses Thema und wollen den ersten EU-HC Kill ergattern ^^
*


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

was muss das muss oder?


----------



## mreluron (7. Dezember 2011)

muss ... marken ... farmen oO


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> *643 Besucher lesen dieses Thema und wollen den ersten EU-HC Kill ergattern ^^
> *



XD glaubste das wird heute geschafft?


----------



## Ordum (7. Dezember 2011)

Wartungsarbeiten werden bestimmt verlängert so wie es ausschaut...


----------



## JohnCoffee174 (7. Dezember 2011)

Bumklatsch schrieb:


> Ihr seid aber auch n paar Suchtis^^




jopp wie die andern 600 hier im forum also haltet durch wird schon


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

blubb


----------



## Dpsftw (7. Dezember 2011)

aber beim neuen BF Boss gibt es keinen Erfolg für nen Server First oder?^^
Also die brühmte Heldentat


----------



## Bumklatsch (7. Dezember 2011)

war nur ne Feststellung da Ihr nich ma abwarten könnt. 

Man eh wann geht der Mist on? will zocken^^


----------



## Morgolosch (7. Dezember 2011)

muss mir Angst und Rache besorgen


----------



## _DJMike_ (7. Dezember 2011)

Also wenn ich dich über Steam suche findet er keinen mit dem namen 

*Valyska 
*


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

so ma was produktives

was soll ich heute essen
kein bock auf pizza oder so

so kochen is auch so ne sache.. was kleines ja
aber kein 5 gänge menü.. das zu aufwendig


----------



## HolyTauren (7. Dezember 2011)

Warum muss ich spontan an folgende Zeilen denken:

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*Unfassbar, dass dürfte wohl das Wort sein, welches durch die Community des MMOs "World of Warcraft" geschallt ist.

Das Studio Blizzard Entertainment, welches für das Online-Rollenspiel "World of Warcraft" verantwortlich war, ist beim Versuch Serverprobleme zu behandeln kurioses passiert. Als man die Probleme behandeln wollte, löschte man einfach mal versehentlich wichtige Dateien von denen kein Backup existierte. In folge des Vorfalls wurde das Spiel nun eingestellt. Wer bereits Geld investierte, bekommt es selbstverständlich erstattet. Wer sich bei Server-Wartungen beschwert, sollte in Zukunft froh sein wenn die Verantwortlichen nicht dabei das ganze Spiel löschen.*​[/font]


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2011)

Zum ersten Hc kill. Zu 100% wird heut der erste boss im Heroic modus liegen MINDESTENS!


----------



## _DJMike_ (7. Dezember 2011)

ah doch gerade gefunden =P


----------



## Vanitra (7. Dezember 2011)

Ordum schrieb:


> Wartungsarbeiten werden bestimmt verlängert so wie es ausschaut...


Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe wurden sie auf den US Realms auf 1 Uhr verlängert. Böses Blizz


----------



## Motsu91 (7. Dezember 2011)

mreluron schrieb:


> muss ... marken ... farmen oO


genau! wollt mir bevor ich gleich los muss noch fix das erste boe item für meinen warri kaufen und den umhang D:


----------



## taribar (7. Dezember 2011)

HolyTauren schrieb:


> Warum muss ich spontan an folgende Zeilen denken:
> 
> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*Unfassbar, dass dürfte wohl das Wort sein, welches durch die Community des MMOs "World of Warcraft" geschallt ist.
> 
> Das Studio Blizzard Entertainment, welches für das Online-Rollenspiel "World of Warcraft" verantwortlich war, ist beim Versuch Serverprobleme zu behandeln kurioses passiert. Als man die Probleme behandeln wollte, löschte man einfach mal versehentlich wichtige Dateien von denen kein Backup existierte. In folge des Vorfalls wurde das Spiel nun eingestellt. Wer bereits Geld investierte, bekommt es selbstverständlich erstattet. Wer sich bei Server-Wartungen beschwert, sollte in Zukunft froh sein wenn die Verantwortlichen nicht dabei das ganze Spiel löschen.*​[/font]



Würde das dennen passieren könnten sie ihre Firma Schliessen!


----------



## Bumklatsch (7. Dezember 2011)

dann wette ich dass sie das hier auch verlängern werden^^


----------



## sensêij1988 (7. Dezember 2011)

HolyTauren schrieb:


> Warum muss ich spontan an folgende Zeilen denken:
> 
> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*Unfassbar, dass dürfte wohl das Wort sein, welches durch die Community des MMOs "World of Warcraft" geschallt ist.
> 
> Das Studio Blizzard Entertainment, welches für das Online-Rollenspiel "World of Warcraft" verantwortlich war, ist beim Versuch Serverprobleme zu behandeln kurioses passiert. Als man die Probleme behandeln wollte, löschte man einfach mal versehentlich wichtige Dateien von denen kein Backup existierte. In folge des Vorfalls wurde das Spiel nun eingestellt. Wer bereits Geld investierte, bekommt es selbstverständlich erstattet. Wer sich bei Server-Wartungen beschwert, sollte in Zukunft froh sein wenn die Verantwortlichen nicht dabei das ganze Spiel löschen.*​[/font]


haha^^


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

_DJMike_ schrieb:


> Also wenn ich dich über Steam suche findet er keinen mit dem namen
> 
> *Valyska
> *



hast mich ja trotzdem gefunden


----------



## Dabears (7. Dezember 2011)

Btw wer noch paar Makros für seinen Krieger sucht um mit der nächstes Season abzugehn kann hier mal reinschauen:

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/179298-guide-ausgearbeitete-pvp-basicmakros-fur-arms-cataclysm-43/


----------



## JohnCoffee174 (7. Dezember 2011)

man bedenke nur das die jetzt noch schnell 12 monatsabos abschliessen und am 1 januar nach dem ja S&P sie auf ramsch gestuft hat ,Konkurs anmelden ....hmmmmm


----------



## Solostraran (7. Dezember 2011)

taribar schrieb:


> Würde das dennen passieren könnten sie ihre Firma Schliessen!



D3 erscheint dann also gar nicht erst und StarCraft I und II wird eingestellt?


----------



## Crunkey (7. Dezember 2011)

Denke in EU fallen heute auch maximal 4 Bosse. Ultraxion wird im HM bestimmt extrem kranke DPS Anforderungen haben. Der ist ja schon in Normal nicht ganz einfach


----------



## taribar (7. Dezember 2011)

Solostraran schrieb:


> D3 erscheint dann also gar nicht erst und StarCraft I und II wird eingestellt?



jup


----------



## IchbinArzt (7. Dezember 2011)

*761 Besucher lesen dieses Thema und langsam wirds eng hier ^^
*


----------



## improwars (7. Dezember 2011)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> *761 Besucher lesen dieses Thema und langsam wirds eng hier ^^
> *



ajo endlich mal wieder was los hier


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2011)

Da geht noch mehr! Wenn wir die 800 kacken knack ich den Jackpot!


----------



## Fizzo (7. Dezember 2011)

aaaach wär doch wenigstens swtor spielbar


----------



## IchbinArzt (7. Dezember 2011)

ob wir die 1000 noch knacken ? Go telefonkette !


----------



## Sordura (7. Dezember 2011)

Lasst uns doch ein Weihnachtslied singen!


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> *761 Besucher lesen dieses Thema und langsam wirds eng hier ^^
> *



dann lasst ma kuscheln ^^


----------



## Xyliandra (7. Dezember 2011)

server on!


----------



## franzmann (7. Dezember 2011)

die putzfrau hat den stecker gezogen !!! 


mfg


----------



## HolyTauren (7. Dezember 2011)

In der Weihnachtsbäckerei!

Gibt es....


Ihr dürft weitersingen!


----------



## Morgolosch (7. Dezember 2011)

drin


----------



## Sordura (7. Dezember 2011)

SERVER ON!


----------



## Korasul (7. Dezember 2011)

Anetheron on


----------



## Fizzo (7. Dezember 2011)

Tigres schrieb:


> dann lasst ma kuscheln ^^



kuscheln und bomben


----------



## Tankmausi (7. Dezember 2011)

Realms kommen online


----------



## BoP78 (7. Dezember 2011)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Aber bitte eins von Aldi: Solo Talent Taschentücher, bester name für die dinger ^^



Da hol ich mir lieber ein original Tempo[sup]TM[/sup]. Die haben Dual Specc wenn der Nieser mal stärker wird


----------



## heinzelmännchen (7. Dezember 2011)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> ob wir die 1000 noch knacken ? Go telefonkette !




Das hat ja Flashmob-artige Züge hier^^



Rückt da hinten mal auf! Da wollen noch mehr rein!


----------



## Motsu91 (7. Dezember 2011)

antonidas noch down T_T
ok up


----------



## improwars (7. Dezember 2011)

Ah Baelgun kommt eh wieder zum schluss, war immer so


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (7. Dezember 2011)

jäää tiggi wieder on tour ^^ viel spaß euch noch  bis mittwoch oder so

btw alleria is on


----------



## taribar (7. Dezember 2011)

Sordura schrieb:


> SERVER ON!



Mh.....Meiner is noch off :-(


----------



## Diopther (7. Dezember 2011)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> *761 Besucher lesen dieses Thema und langsam wirds eng hier ^^
> *




Nur gut das du Arzt bist und bestimmt mit Pillen gegen Klaus....arg Platzangst ausgerüstet bist...oda


----------



## Pulmi (7. Dezember 2011)

Tigres schrieb:


> so ma was produktives
> 
> was soll ich heute essen
> kein bock auf pizza oder so
> ...



kartoffelpü mit sauerkraut und ne bratwurst dazu, ist lecker und geht schnell. 
oder pfannkuchen mit apfelmus. 
oder bissel reis und gedünstetes gemüse, bissel würzen, fertig.
fischfilet mit kartoffel und dillsenfsoße. 
ein schnitzel. 
penne mit belibiger soße.


----------



## JohnCoffee174 (7. Dezember 2011)

Als Nikolausgeschenk gönnt Blizzard Europe jedem europäischen Spieler 1 Tag RL for free freut euch und fang was damit an


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (7. Dezember 2011)

Solostraran schrieb:


> D3 erscheint dann also gar nicht erst und StarCraft I und II wird eingestellt?



Auch diese Dateien wurden versehentlich mitgelöscht!


----------



## Zaruk (7. Dezember 2011)

yay yay gleich gehts weiter http://eu.battle.net/wow/en/status#type=pvp&locale=german&status=up


----------



## Golfyarmani (7. Dezember 2011)

endlich


----------



## Pfeil82 (7. Dezember 2011)

juhu, mannoroth online =)

jetzt erstmal zocken^^


----------



## IchbinArzt (7. Dezember 2011)

jup server kommen online

bis nächste Woche ^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (14. Dezember 2011)

juten morgen ihr luschen ^^


----------



## Fredericus (14. Dezember 2011)

morgääähn, blödes wetter, jetzt schon wach, sowas *kopfschüttel*

muss das blöde wetter hier an der elbemündung sein, sturm, mal warm, mal kalt, bissi wolkenbruch dazwischen,

zum glück nur kleine wartung heute


----------



## kretz0r (14. Dezember 2011)

sind ja angeblich nurnoch 20 min


----------



## dragonfiest9308 (14. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir ist das wetter hier einfach nur scheisse nebel aber trocken und es sieht aus als ob es gleich regnen würde egal gleich sind die server on


----------



## orkman (14. Dezember 2011)

bald sind die server da ...jucheeee


----------



## Kenaga (14. Dezember 2011)

Wird als Begründung diese "kleinere Hotfixaktion" angeführt oder sind diese Wartungen mal wieder "einfach nur so"? ^^


----------



## improwars (14. Dezember 2011)

Guten Morgen,
Server könnten dann mal hochfahren, muss in ner Stunde arbeiten


----------



## BIGMON (14. Dezember 2011)

Moinsen, jops, wird Zeit...


----------



## Kenaga (14. Dezember 2011)

Sind da


----------



## sensêij1988 (1. Februar 2012)

*mal den Theard herrausgrab*




Moin

*Kaffee und Brötchen hinstell*


----------



## Mindadar (1. Februar 2012)

nett von dir


----------



## Kolbenklaus (1. Februar 2012)

Juhu Patch  Dabei hatte ich mich eigentlich auf den 64-bit Client gefreut, der scheint aber noch nicht zu funzen


----------



## Mindadar (1. Februar 2012)

Egal Feuerlande mit leute von anderen Servern raiden

Edit: 

Jemand lust mal am we Feuerlande Hero die Heros zu machen?

Und psa/bdz/td4w hero


----------



## katja0175 (1. Februar 2012)

guten morgen


----------



## Michithekiller (1. Februar 2012)

Insgesamt verbleibender Download 4,4Gb ... ich schlafe sicher noch


----------



## sensêij1988 (1. Februar 2012)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> Insgesamt verbleibender Download 4,4Gb ... ich schlafe sicher noch



w00t was ziehst du den brauchte nur 400 MB


----------



## Hortensie (15. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgääähn.


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (15. Februar 2012)

guten morgen...


----------



## Hortensie (15. Februar 2012)

Ist ja noch garnix los hier


----------



## Huutch (15. Februar 2012)

Naja ist ja auch noch früüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüH!


----------



## aridyne (15. Februar 2012)

moin moin, ist der buffed cast noch net da oder bin ich blind? brauch was zum minecraft daddeln^^


----------



## spaphira (15. Februar 2012)

morgen zusammen


----------



## Meister Utul (15. Februar 2012)

aridyne schrieb:


> moin moin, ist der buffed cast noch net da oder bin ich blind? brauch was zum minecraft daddeln^^


Bin grad in die Lava gefallen, jetzt habe ich dazu auch keine lust mehr -.-


----------



## Huutch (15. Februar 2012)

ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, das forum erwacht^^


----------



## Zulzan (15. Februar 2012)

Die sollen sich mal beeilen mir ist LW auf der arbeit^^


----------



## Unique. (15. Februar 2012)

Gumo ihr suchtis^^


----------



## _DJMike_ (15. Februar 2012)

hiho * kaffeekanne auf dem tisch stell*

hätt ich das gewusst hätte ich mich auf arbeit gar ned so beeilt xD


----------



## Grusader (15. Februar 2012)

morgäääähn :-)


----------



## Michithekiller (15. Februar 2012)

Moin, freunde der Sonne.


----------



## Renox1 (15. Februar 2012)

Zulzan schrieb:


> Die sollen sich mal beeilen mir ist LW auf der arbeit^^



Wenn ich sowas lese kommts mir immer hoch.


----------



## Fredericus (15. Februar 2012)

Howdy,

Englische Server zum Teil schon online. Also ab in die Startlöcher! ;-)
Allen einen schönen Tag.

Fritzchen


----------



## _DJMike_ (15. Februar 2012)

wuhuu das leben hat wieder einen Sinn bekommen xD


----------



## _DJMike_ (15. Februar 2012)

Deutsche Server fahren gerade hoch allen nen guten Loot und ne schöne erfolgreiche Woche


----------



## _DJMike_ (29. Februar 2012)

Kaffee und Kuchen hinstell.

Guten Morgen an alle


----------



## Erynberia (29. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen. *sich eine Tasse Kaffee und ein Stück Kuchen nimmt* Danke schön. Was für ein Service am frühen Morgen. *lächel*


----------



## Crazykodo (29. Februar 2012)

Server wieder online.


----------



## sensêij1988 (21. März 2012)

mööp


----------



## Grusader (21. März 2012)

morgäääähn :-)


----------



## nowaynowak (21. März 2012)

Moinsen.


----------



## Méllí123 (21. März 2012)

morgääähn


----------



## Yinj (21. März 2012)

Heute is Mi, die Server sind down, und ich hock seit 06:30 uf der Arbeit  Irgendwas läuft flasch


----------



## nowaynowak (21. März 2012)

Endlich mal wieder Zeit nach neuen Addons ausschau zu halten. xD


----------



## MarkusM (21. März 2012)

neue addons wären fein. ich vermisse ja die alte funktion von auctioneer mehrere stacks von XY direkt zu kaufen anstatt 50 x klicken zu müssen *schnief*


----------



## Fredericus (21. März 2012)

Moin Moin,

Addons gucken, gute Idee das! Bin ich schon wieder wech.

Tschüssikowsky


----------



## Mindadar (21. März 2012)

moin


----------



## Ephilio (21. März 2012)

Guten Morgen 

Mein Mage wartet schon auf mich, gib Gummi Blizz!


----------



## Fredericus (21. März 2012)

äähhh, eins noch, jemand ne Ahnung, was da im Busch ist, dass Blizzard verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten durchführt? Sowas macht mir Angst. kennt man ja, aus 12 Uhr Mittags wird da auch mal schnell 18 Uhr abends. xD


----------



## Erynberia (21. März 2012)

Guten Morgen. *Kaffee und belegte Brötchen hinstellt*


----------



## Mindadar (21. März 2012)

Fredericus schrieb:


> äähhh, eins noch, jemand ne Ahnung, was da im Busch ist, dass Blizzard verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten durchführt? Sowas macht mir Angst. kennt man ja, aus 12 Uhr Mittags wird da auch mal schnell 18 Uhr abends. xD



naja da blizz nu schon die faq gepostet hat zu mop denk ich mal das sie villt im b-net menü bissl es schon mal anpassen


----------



## nowaynowak (21. März 2012)

Also > 11:00Uhr war angesetzt.. so 1 Std. Wartezeit _vielleicht_ noch .. hoffe ich.


----------



## MarkusM (21. März 2012)

Mindadar schrieb:


> naja da blizz nu schon die faq gepostet hat zu mop denk ich mal das sie villt im b-net menü bissl es schon mal anpassen



das denke ich auch. mal schauen ob ich glück hab und bei der ersten wave dabei bin


----------



## Mindadar (21. März 2012)

MarkusM schrieb:


> das denke ich auch. mal schauen ob ich glück hab und bei der ersten wave dabei bin



Das hoffe ich auch, aber wenn nich spring ich nicht von nem Dach oder so


----------



## Ephilio (21. März 2012)

Laaaaaaaaaaaaanweilig!


----------



## MarkusM (21. März 2012)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich auch, aber wenn nich spring ich nicht von nem Dach oder so



na das sowieso nicht


----------



## Schmedrig (21. März 2012)

das mit der Beta wird sicher noch dauern, freue mich aber wie ein kleinkind :-)
wird ja zeit für genaue info´s wann es den los geht und wie das  mit denen ausschaut die den jahrespass haben


----------



## Mindadar (21. März 2012)

MarkusM schrieb:


> na das sowieso nicht



wie öde! 
So erst ma eine Rauchen hier


----------



## MarkusM (21. März 2012)

Schmedrig schrieb:


> das mit der Beta wird sicher noch dauern, freue mich aber wie ein kleinkind :-)
> wird ja zeit für genaue info´s wann es den los geht und wie das mit denen ausschaut die den jahrespass haben



mal abgesehen von dem genauen datum wann es losgeht gibts schon genaue infos für die die den jahrespass haben

http://blue.mmo-champion.com/topic/219271-mists-of-pandaria-beta-opt-in-and-faq/

kurz übersetzt: es wird mehrere wellen von einladungen geben um so schnell wie möglich alle mit dem pass einzuladen.


----------



## Zaid (21. März 2012)

Guten Morgen *Kaffe hinstell* 
Ich würd jetzt lieber auch mein Acc reaktivieren und evtl. 
die Ironman-Challange anfangen anstatt hier auf 
der Arbeit zu sitzen und das noch bis 17 Uhr


----------



## MarkusM (21. März 2012)

Schmedrig schrieb:


> das mit der Beta wird sicher noch dauern, freue mich aber wie ein kleinkind :-)
> wird ja zeit für genaue info´s wann es den los geht und wie das mit denen ausschaut die den jahrespass haben



mal abgesehen von dem genauen datum wann es losgeht gibts schon genaue infos für die die den jahrespass haben

http://blue.mmo-cham...opt-in-and-faq/

kurz übersetzt: es wird mehrere wellen von einladungen geben um so schnell wie möglich alle mit dem pass einzuladen.

Sorry für doppelpost pls löschen


----------



## Mindadar (21. März 2012)

Lööööscht ihn direckt! wo ist eig mein cooles anzeigebild hin? ich hatte mal eins mit ner katze c.c


----------



## Schmedrig (21. März 2012)

MarkusM schrieb:


> mal abgesehen von dem genauen datum wann es losgeht gibts schon genaue infos für die die den jahrespass haben
> 
> http://blue.mmo-champion.com/topic/219271-mists-of-pandaria-beta-opt-in-and-faq/
> 
> kurz übersetzt: es wird mehrere wellen von einladungen geben um so schnell wie möglich alle mit dem pass einzuladen.




danke für den link ^^


----------



## Yinj (21. März 2012)

bis 17Uhr? Oo Ich kann zum Glück zum 14:30 wieder gehen  Außer irgendein Server fängt an zu spinnen^^


----------



## MarkusM (21. März 2012)

gerne doch *kaffee schlürf*

ist zwar in englisch aber so viel sollte jeder können 

denke aber auch das es heute noch los geht


----------



## Zaid (21. März 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> bis 17Uhr? Oo Ich kann zum Glück zum 14:30 wieder gehen  Außer irgendein Server fängt an zu spinnen^^




Du Glücklicher  
Naja Morgen kann ich um 14 Uhr 
und Freitag sgar schon um 12:40 nach Hause


----------



## Yinj (21. März 2012)

was heute los geht?^^


----------



## Ephilio (21. März 2012)

Wo ich gerade 17 Uhr gelesen habe dachte ich im ersten Moment von wegen Wartungsarbeiten.... schon erschrocken


----------



## MarkusM (21. März 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> was heute los geht?^^



die MoP beta  wurde ja schon von seitens blizz (während des presse events letzte woche) bestätigt das sie dabei sind die server dafür vorzubereiten.


----------



## Mindadar (21. März 2012)

und very very soon ist langsam mal fällig


----------



## nowaynowak (21. März 2012)

MarkusM schrieb:


> die MoP beta  wurde ja schon von seitens blizz (während des presse events letzte woche) bestätigt das sie dabei sind die server dafür vorzubereiten.



Ich denke es wird auch nicht mehr lange dauern!


----------



## Weaked (21. März 2012)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Wo ich gerade 17 Uhr gelesen habe dachte ich im ersten Moment von wegen Wartungsarbeiten.... schon erschrocken



Ich auch grad extra launcher geöffnet^^





Naja die beta wird nicht vorm nächsten DS nerf kommen denk ich


----------



## Yinj (21. März 2012)

Was Beta heute? WTF? NEED URLAUB!!

TAKE ALL THE VACATION!

xD


----------



## MarkusM (21. März 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Was Beta heute? WTF? NEED URLAUB!!
> 
> TAKE ALL THE VACATION!
> 
> xD



na wenn du das machst darfst dann schön arbeiten am release wenn alle anderen zocken weil sie sich urlaub genommen haben dafür


----------



## Weaked (21. März 2012)

Es kommt KEINE beta das hätte gestern dann auf Battle.net gestanden da wir dann den Beta-Test-Client loaden hätten müssen


----------



## MarkusM (21. März 2012)

Weaked schrieb:


> Es kommt KEINE beta das hätte gestern dann auf Battle.net gestanden da wir dann den Beta-Test-Client loaden hätten müssen



und den kann man dann nicht downloaden wenn die beta da ist? *FG*


----------



## nowaynowak (21. März 2012)

/gähnen

so laaaangsam könnten sie mal fertig werden.
Ich lade schon wieder viel zu viele Addons runter..


----------



## Yinj (21. März 2012)

MarkusM schrieb:


> na wenn du das machst darfst dann schön arbeiten am release wenn alle anderen zocken weil sie sich urlaub genommen haben dafür



mhm Stimmt eig  aber Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich fürn Release auch kein Urlaub nehm . Kommt drauf an wann MOP kommt^^


----------



## MarkusM (21. März 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> mhm Stimmt eig  aber Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich fürn Release auch kein Urlaub nehm . Kommt drauf an wann MOP kommt^^



vielleicht noch dieses Jahr


----------



## Totebone (21. März 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> mhm Stimmt eig  aber Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich fürn Release auch kein Urlaub nehm . Kommt drauf an wann MOP kommt^^



Juli/August


----------



## Yinj (21. März 2012)

xD Immer Sommer Urlaub nehmen passt, aber net fürn Spiel 

Aber ich warn euch! Wenn ich nachher ach Hause komm und es gibt keine Beta bin ich Sauer DDDD


----------



## Mindadar (21. März 2012)

ohh nein dann wird er zum hulk


----------



## Magogan (21. März 2012)

Startet denn jetzt heute die Beta oder nicht? Einigt euch doch mal ...


----------



## Mindadar (21. März 2012)

Noch wurde nichts bestätigt, also warte mal noch etwas, hier wird eh nur spekuliert!


----------



## Magogan (21. März 2012)

Und wie lange dauern die Wartungsarbeiten? Auf http://status.wow-europe.com/de/alert steht bis 11 Uhr ... Wieso sagte hier denn jemand was von 17 Uhr?


----------



## Weaked (21. März 2012)

also in US ist Nix mit Beta nach wartung gewesen grad mal im US forum geguckt


----------



## Hortensie (21. März 2012)

Moin. 

Ich hab da mal ne blöde Frage, haut mich bitte nicht, bin schon ne ältere Dame und wirklich wenig Ahnung.

Ich habe den Jahrespass, und damit ja den Zugang zur Mop Beta, aber wie komm ich da dann rein?


----------



## Mindadar (21. März 2012)

9:30 is 10:00 außer sie finden wirklich mal was zum Warten dann könnts bis 10:30/10:45 dauern


----------



## Weaked (21. März 2012)

Hortensie schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Ich hab da mal ne blöde Frage, haut mich bitte nicht, bin schon ne ältere Dame und wirklich wenig Ahnung.
> 
> Ich habe den Jahrespass, und damit ja den Zugang zur Mop Beta, aber wie komm ich da dann rein?



du musst dann in deinem Battle.net acc den Beta clienten runterziehen


----------



## Mindadar (21. März 2012)

Hortensie schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Ich hab da mal ne blöde Frage, haut mich bitte nicht, bin schon ne ältere Dame und wirklich wenig Ahnung.
> 
> Ich habe den Jahrespass, und damit ja den Zugang zur Mop Beta, aber wie komm ich da dann rein?



Du kommst da rein wenn die Beta da ist, wann genau wenn die Beta da ist kommt drauf an wann du den "Jahresvertrag" mit blizzard abgeschlossen hast. 
Du bekommst aber auch eine Email darüber das du dir den Clienten jetzt runterladen darfst und das Spiel testen darfst.


----------



## MarkusM (21. März 2012)

Mindadar schrieb:


> 9:30 is 10:00 außer sie finden wirklich mal was zum Warten dann könnts bis 10:30/10:45 dauern



die haben grad ihr frühstück gefunden. also wird doch eher 10:30 - 11:00


----------



## Ephilio (21. März 2012)

Die Webseite geht ja auch noch nicht...


----------



## Eltoro73 (21. März 2012)

Hortensie schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Ich hab da mal ne blöde Frage, haut mich bitte nicht, bin schon ne ältere Dame und wirklich wenig Ahnung.
> 
> Ich habe den Jahrespass, und damit ja den Zugang zur Mop Beta, aber wie komm ich da dann rein?



Sobald die Beta startet, wird dein Account für diese Beta freigeschaltet und zudem erhälst Du eine Mail von Blizzard mit weiteren Anweisungen. Über Deinen Account kannst Du Dir dann den Spielklient laden und installieren. Voila, viel Spass in MoP


----------



## Weaked (21. März 2012)

hoffentlich enfernen die die ganzen steine duper mit den Wartungsarbeiten


----------



## Hortensie (21. März 2012)

Ah, danke Euch.
Das sollte sogar ich hinbekommen


----------



## Mindadar (21. März 2012)

Naja die bereiten halt denk ich mal nu alles vor, omfg ist es erst 9 uhr? o.O


----------



## Yinj (21. März 2012)

Ah Beta startet heut bestimmt net :>>> denke eher vllt nächste oder 1. April Woche.


----------



## Mindadar (21. März 2012)

jo am ersten april, die beta startet heut....ahh verarsch doch erst in 6 monaten


----------



## Méllí123 (21. März 2012)

die zeit geht einfach nicht rum^^


----------



## BunzLee (21. März 2012)

Weiss man eigentlich schon ob die Betaeinladungen wellenweise verschickt werden? Also nach dem Prinzip "Wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst"?


----------



## TeRTeRuS (21. März 2012)

Ich sag euch ich bekomm so die Krise.. es gibt etwa 8 Nächte im Jahr die ich wach bleiben muss, heute ist eine davon und mich treffen die **** Wartungsarbeiten -.- 

wahrscheinlich darf ich dann wieder Rechner und Laptop mit neuen WOW Daten versorgen


----------



## Heavyimpact (21. März 2012)

Beta vielleicht April/Mai und Release bestimmt nicht vor September. Alles andere würde mich wundern.


----------



## Yinj (21. März 2012)

Also die wo den jahrespaß haben, bekommen Zuerst ne Einladung. Wenn noch Plätze in der ersten Welle frei sind werden halt random Leute Eingeladen


----------



## Weaked (21. März 2012)

Mann server geh on das AH wartet^^


----------



## nowaynowak (21. März 2012)

BunzLee schrieb:


> Weiss man eigentlich schon ob die Betaeinladungen wellenweise verschickt werden? Also nach dem Prinzip "Wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst"?




Diese werden in Wellen eingeladen werden, wann jeder einzelne Kunde eingeladen wird hängt von verschiedenen Faktoren ab. 1. Wie lang ist euer World of Warcraft Account schon aktiv? 2. Wann habt ihr euch für den Jahrespass angemeldet.

Quelle: Vanion.eu


----------



## Yinj (21. März 2012)

Ah Ich glaub das alle Jahresspaß Käufer direkt in der ersten Welle drankommen. Ist ja net das jetzt 2,5Mio den jahrespaß gekauft hätten.


----------



## BunzLee (21. März 2012)

nowaynowak schrieb:


> Diese werden in Wellen eingeladen werden, wann jeder einzelne Kunde eingeladen wird hängt von verschiedenen Faktoren ab. 1. Wie lang ist euer World of Warcraft Account schon aktiv? 2. Wann habt ihr euch für den Jahrespass angemeldet.
> 
> Quelle: Vanion.eu



Super. Dann werde ich wohl in der Mitte eingeladen mit einem Tag-1 Account und gestern den Jahrespass gelöst... *g*

Übrigens, noch ein paar Infos von der US Blizz Seite: http://wow.joystiq.com/2012/03/21/mists-of-pandaria-beta-opt-in-and-official-faq/#continued


Edit: Aber 1 Million Jahrespass nutzer sind auch nicht wenig für die 1. Welle...


----------



## sensêij1988 (21. März 2012)

Vorranig sollen die Jahrespassbeitzer eine Einladung bekommen ob dann noch "nicht Jahrespassbesitzer" eine Eainldung bekommen hängt von Blizzard ab wieviele Tester sie benötigen.




Mal was anderes hat man eig schon was von nem MoP Preevent gehört???


----------



## nowaynowak (21. März 2012)

Signatur TEST




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Armory Link


----------



## Yinj (21. März 2012)

Spoiler



Bin schon gespannt wie die Story wird. Vorallem mit Garrosch als Endboss! Der schließt irgendeinen Pakt mit den alten Göttern bestimmt


----------



## Hsvfan (21. März 2012)

Schönen guten Morgen!!


----------



## Michithekiller (21. März 2012)

nowaynowak schrieb:


> Signatur TEST
> 
> 
> 
> ...




test bestanden^^


----------



## Mindadar (21. März 2012)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> test bestanden^^



moin


----------



## Weaked (21. März 2012)

169 Besucher lesen dieses Thema :-D alles Suchtis :-D


----------



## jimmyjump (21. März 2012)

Heute kommt keine Beta, die US Seite von Battle.net ist nicht in Wartung weshalb da nichts passiert. hängt vermutlich mit dem gestrigen Problemen der Webseite zusammen weshalb heute schon wieder gewartet wird.


----------



## Méllí123 (21. März 2012)

signatur test der zweite 

und noch mal guten morgen an alle


----------



## Michithekiller (21. März 2012)

Mindadar schrieb:


> moin




huhu 

Ja, suchtis trifft es gut ... also hätte nix gegen das die Server Online kommen das ich den wöchentlichen Müll erledigen kann


----------



## Hsvfan (21. März 2012)

Weiss jemand warum solange Wartungsarbeiten sind? Kommt ein Patch?

Und ich bin kein Suchti :-P


----------



## nowaynowak (21. März 2012)

Wo bin ich hier bloß gelandet?! xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Armory Link


----------



## Mindadar (21. März 2012)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> Ja, suchtis trifft es gut ... also hätte nix gegen das die Server Online kommen das ich den wöchentlichen Müll erledigen kann



wie liefs gestern in Feuerlande


----------



## Ephilio (21. März 2012)

Du meinst DS?!


----------



## Weaked (21. März 2012)

ne wir sind keine Suchtis :-D das ist wie keiner Guckt DsDs aber alle kennen die namen der Teilnehmer :-D


----------



## Michithekiller (21. März 2012)

Mindadar schrieb:


> wie liefs gestern in icc?




Immer gut, sogar Lutschking Hc mit ka 17 rnd´s gelegt^^ ... Nacher kommt Freundin Online und dann erstmal Instanzen gehen und LFR ... wie ich mich freue


----------



## Mindadar (21. März 2012)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Du meinst DS?!



ne ich meint ihn und ich meinte Feuerlande ^^ icc....gott das waren zeiten  wo schildkröten sindragosa getankt haben für den meta erfolg....


----------



## Hsvfan (21. März 2012)

ne wir sind keine Suchtis :-D das ist wie keiner Guckt DsDs aber alle kennen die namen der Teilnehmer :-D



Bevor ich DSDS gucke...gebe ich lieber zu ein Vollsuchti von WoW zu sein xD


----------



## Yinj (21. März 2012)

DSDS... die Show die Millionen von Idioten Hoffnung gibt ein Star zu werden und am Ende kommt nichts dabei raus.


----------



## Weaked (21. März 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> DSDS... die Show die Millionen von Idioten Hoffnung gibt ein Star zu werden und am Ende kommt nichts dabei raus.



seh ich auch so^^ sollen lieber alle farmen für mich gehn xd


----------



## Michithekiller (21. März 2012)

Mindadar schrieb:


> ne ich meint ihn und ich meinte Feuerlande ^^ icc....gott das waren zeiten  wo schildkröten sindragosa getankt haben für den meta erfolg....



ICC waren wir auch, aber mit nem anderen Account ... und nunja FL selbe wie immer wa, gehe nur mit weil da einer die Legendary dann bekommen hat


----------



## Fallensteller (21. März 2012)

Guten Morgen,

ist doch echt krass oder ^^
Das geht ja im Minutentakt, LOL


----------



## Méllí123 (21. März 2012)

wuhu heute kommt mein legendary ist ja wie weihnachten <3


----------



## TeRTeRuS (21. März 2012)

wenn mal n vietel so viele wie hier schreiben in der gilde on wären, das wär doch mal echt ein erfolg..


----------



## nowaynowak (21. März 2012)

TeRTeRuS schrieb:


> wenn mal n vietel so viele wie hier schreiben in der gilde on wären, das wär doch mal echt ein erfolg..



Ich glaube dann bist du in der falschen Gilde?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Armory Link


----------



## _DJMike_ (21. März 2012)

moin zusammen,

is doch echt verflucht -.-
genau an mein letzten urlaubstag sind server off =( naja waren schöne 2 wochen urlaub 

sehen uns September wieder machts gut leute =)


----------



## Yinj (21. März 2012)

_DJMike_ schrieb:


> moin zusammen,
> 
> is doch echt verflucht -.-
> genau an mein letzten urlaubstag sind server off =( naja waren schöne 2 wochen urlaub
> ...



Wie jeden Mi


----------



## Ephilio (21. März 2012)

Ich möchte zocken........... grrr


----------



## TeRTeRuS (21. März 2012)

nowaynowak schrieb:


> Ich glaube dann bist du in der falschen Gilde?



Ich weiß es, aber als lvl 20 brauchst an ne raidgilde nich denken und die Zeit zum raids mitlaufen hab ich beruflich ned und da bleiben nur die kleinen fun gilden.. und da is ma kaum wer on....


----------



## nowaynowak (21. März 2012)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand das neue Lootsystem in MoP verstanden? (LfR)
Es soll ja *bevor* der Loot droppt gewürfelt werden..





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Armory Link


----------



## Ephilio (21. März 2012)

Wie soll das denn gehen? Oo


----------



## Erynberia (21. März 2012)

*neuen Kaffee hinstellt*

Bei mir in der Gilde herrscht momentan auch Flaute. Es ist selten, dass mal mehr als drei Leute on sind. Aber viele haben momentan auch keine Zeit für WoW. Das reale Leben geht nun einmal vor.


----------



## MarkusM (21. März 2012)

nowaynowak schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand das neue Lootsystem in MoP verstanden? (LfR)
> Es soll ja *bevor* der Loot droppt gewürfelt werden..
> 
> 
> ...



ist doch recht einfach. der boss an sich droppt kein loot mehr auf den gewürfelt wird sondern es würfeln alle. der/die gewinner bekommen dann ein item das nicht gehandelt werden kann passend für die klasse/spec zugeteilt.

und ja es kann auch passieren das man mehrmals das gleiche bekommt. hat der boss z.b. nichts passendes für dich im loottable dann bekommst gold.


----------



## Ephilio (21. März 2012)

So ein Müll :-/


----------



## Hsvfan (21. März 2012)

Für alle die Metal mögen so wie ich und noch wach werden wollen.

Schöner Song: http://www.myvideo.de/watch/8177643/In_Flames_A_New_Dawn!!!!


----------



## nowaynowak (21. März 2012)

MarkusM schrieb:


> ist doch recht einfach. der boss an sich droppt kein loot mehr auf den gewürfelt wird sondern es würfeln alle. der/die gewinner bekommen dann ein item das nicht gehandelt werden kann passend für die klasse/spec zugeteilt.
> 
> und ja es kann auch passieren das man mehrmals das gleiche bekommt. hat der boss z.b. nichts passendes für dich im loottable dann bekommst gold.




Okok klingt logisch.. mal gucken ob es sich einfügt.
LfR is eigentlich nicht soo mein Ding, aber das interessiert mich.


----------



## MarkusM (21. März 2012)

nowaynowak schrieb:


> Okok klingt logisch.. mal gucken ob es sich einfügt.
> LfR is eigentlich nicht soo mein Ding, aber das interessiert mich.



ich finde das lootsystem auf jeden fall besser als andauernd dieses weggerolle für second/third equip oder diese lustigen zeitgenossen die nur drauf rollen um danach zu posten "tausche XY gegen ..."


----------



## Ephilio (21. März 2012)

Mir fehlt leider noch ein Teil aussem LFR....


----------



## nowaynowak (21. März 2012)

OMG.. Mein Link
wie *Geil* is das denn..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarkusM (21. März 2012)

mir auch und weder im 10er noch im lfr droppt es bzw wenn es dann mal droppt im lfr kein glück


----------



## TeRTeRuS (21. März 2012)

hört sich auf jeden fall mal gar nicht so übel an, ist nur ab und an unpraktisch wenn man in gruppe gewissen raids etc läuft und der eine für den anderen (wegen Taschenplatz) mit transportiert

von der grundidee aber nicht wirklich schlecht


----------



## Ephilio (21. März 2012)

Wird sich zeigen


----------



## Méllí123 (21. März 2012)

...da ist man mal krank und genau dann ziehn die die wartungsarbeiten bis 11 auch noch durch grml..


----------



## Yinj (21. März 2012)

Ich glaub das neue Lootsystem wird nur im LfR und rHC-Inis verwendet. Bei nem Stammraid würde es keinen Sinn machen.


----------



## nowaynowak (21. März 2012)

Méllí123 schrieb:


> ...da ist man mal krank und genau dann ziehn die die wartungsarbeiten bis 11 auch noch durch grml..




*DITO*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephilio (21. März 2012)

Bei mir ist es der Urlaub....


----------



## Yinj (21. März 2012)

Méllí123 schrieb:


> ...da ist man mal krank und genau dann ziehn die die wartungsarbeiten bis 11 auch noch durch grml..



"Krank" D


----------



## Ephilio (21. März 2012)

"I don't wanna cry... but today, but today... I don't wanna cry, but today...."

&#9829; &#9829; &#9829;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6hHJnCOzCM


----------



## nowaynowak (21. März 2012)

Freue mich auch auf den *Monk*, glaube er wird sich erfrischend neu spielen lassen.
Interessant ist auch wie das mit dem Nahkampf-Heilen umgesetzt wird.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nowaynowak


----------



## Ephilio (21. März 2012)

Nix geht hier, würg


----------



## Cavulon (21. März 2012)

Ich freu mich auch schon auf die Beta..und den Mönch!

Wegen Lootsystem, in der Buffednews gestern wurde es erklärt: Keiner würfelt mehr. Das System verteilt den Loot automatisch. Bin mal gespannt wie lang es damit dauert bis ich ein neues Set zusammen hab...im lfr krieg ich ja seit Wochen nichts


----------



## Rafunzeli (21. März 2012)

Morgen 

Kaffee in die Mitte stell !

Hab hier auch ma was zum ansehen,

Der Bembers

Grüssle und fröhliches warten


----------



## Mindadar (21. März 2012)

Die Wartungsarbeiten wurden verlängert und sollten nun um 13:00 Uhr abgeschlossen sein. Bitte entschuldigt die Unannehmlichkeiten.
ftw!


----------



## nowaynowak (21. März 2012)

NEIIIIIIIIIIIIIN :

Twitter: Die Wartungsarbeiten wurden verlängert und sollten nun um 13:00 Uhr abgeschlossen sein. Bitte entschuldigt die Unannehmlichkeiten. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nowaynowak


----------



## Kiai (21. März 2012)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Die Wartungsarbeiten wurden verlängert und sollten nun um 13:00 Uhr abgeschlossen sein. Bitte entschuldigt die Unannehmlichkeiten.
> ftw!


Ja genau das hab ich auch grad gelesen ._;

http://twitter.com/#!/BlizzardCSEU_DE/status/182396129915310081


----------



## Chiary (21. März 2012)

Méllí123 schrieb:


> ...da ist man mal krank und genau dann ziehn die die wartungsarbeiten bis 11 auch noch durch grml..


Ne, Blizzard macht keine halben Sachen. 13 Uhr ist neuer Stand der Dinge


----------



## Sorluris (21. März 2012)

So und nun lasst das Weinen beginnen!


----------



## Mokodim (21. März 2012)

geil wenn man spätschicht hat -.-


----------



## Chiary (21. März 2012)

Och, gibt schlimmeres.
Draussen scheint die Sonne, die Mobs, Qs, Dungeons und der LFR werden um 13Uhr auch noch (oder wieder) da sein :=)
Ohh...ab in den Süd...ähh... die Sonne


----------



## Hsvfan (21. März 2012)

Das is doch echt ein schlechter Scherz!!


----------



## Erynberia (21. März 2012)

Bis 13 Uhr?! *schreiend im Kreis läuft*

Nein, ich bin nicht süchtig....


*seufz* Dann werde ich mir mal meine Addons vornehmen und schauen, was ich da rausschmeißen kann.


----------



## Rafunzeli (21. März 2012)

Bis nach der Arbeit sollte es doch gehen  

Bei mir wäre es dann so gegen 0.30


----------



## Mupfi (21. März 2012)

Gibts Patch Notes oder sind es nur wartungsarbeiten?


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (21. März 2012)

Mupfi schrieb:


> Gibts Patch Notes oder sind es nur wartungsarbeiten?



nix von beiden. sie wollen uns nur ärgern.


----------



## Marlboroman2011 (21. März 2012)

ICH WILL SPIELENNNNNN !!!!!! xD


----------



## Yinj (21. März 2012)

xD dieses tolle Gefühl zu wissen das andere auch nicht Spielen können, nur das ich auf der Arbeit bin und andere Daheim DDDD


----------



## aufgeraucht (21. März 2012)

Chiary schrieb:


> Draussen scheint die Sonne



Hmm, bei mir eine geschlossene Wolkendecke. Bestes Bürowetter also ;-)


----------



## Karadul (21. März 2012)

so n mist echt...

man würde denken, da kommt ja was grosses...

mal n freien tag und dann noch sowas.. *kotz


----------



## Kiai (21. März 2012)

Chiary schrieb:


> Och, gibt schlimmeres.
> Draussen scheint die Sonne, die Mobs, Qs, Dungeons und der LFR werden um 13Uhr auch noch (oder wieder) da sein :=)
> Ohh...ab in den Süd...ähh... die Sonne


*Zum Fenster raus schau*
Hm grauer Himmel, da wusste das Wetter schon das das mit WOW dauert^^

Eigentlich war mein Plan ja so bis um 12 zu schlafen heute wo ich mal ausschlafen kann, aber mein Körper wollte da nicht mitmachen und hat mich halb 9 geweckt und ich konnte nicht wieder einpennen xDD


----------



## Hain (21. März 2012)

Da hat man alle Jubel Jahre mal an einem Mittwoch frei....


----------



## markus1860 (21. März 2012)

Ihr werdet es überleben.


----------



## Yinj (21. März 2012)

markus1860 schrieb:


> Ihr werdet es überleben.



Nope D


----------



## Hain (21. März 2012)

markus1860 schrieb:


> Ihr werdet es überleben.



Klar warum auch nicht?
Nervt halt trotzdem wenn man seinen freien Tag so einrichtet das alle erledigungen bis 11 abgeschlossen sind und dann Leerlauf herrscht


----------



## Hsvfan (21. März 2012)

So ein Mist..da hätte ich heute ein bisschen mehr Zeit ...weil gerade voll im Umzugsstress (packen und so weiter) ....

Und nu hängt man hier und langweilt sich :-(


----------



## Chiary (21. März 2012)

Uff, bin ich die Einzige die heute schon von der Sonne bestrahlt draussen unterwegs war?

Schade das ich im Garten vorhin fertig geworden bin, wäre jetzt perfekt da noch zu werkeln.
Aber was solls, dann geh ich eben gleich einfach eine Runde am Stausee skaten.
Will jemand mit?


----------



## markus1860 (21. März 2012)

Dann würd ich mir mal überlegen, warum ich all meine Erledigungen nach einen PC-Spiel einrichte...


----------



## Griffith105 (21. März 2012)

na jetzt können ja alle mal swtor anspielen


----------



## nowaynowak (21. März 2012)

Am besten schon mal alles erledigen was man sich für den Nachmittag vorgenommen hat.
Man sollte seine Zeit schon nutzen  xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nowaynowak


----------



## Yinj (21. März 2012)

Chiary schrieb:


> Uff, bin ich die Einzige die heute schon von der Sonne bestrahlt draussen unterwegs war?
> 
> Schade das ich im Garten vorhin fertig geworden bin, wäre jetzt perfekt da noch zu werkeln.
> Aber was solls, dann geh ich eben gleich einfach eine Runde am Stausee skaten.
> Will jemand mit?



Klar! Nur hock ich auf der Arbeit und wohn zuweit weg^^


----------



## Teena (21. März 2012)

Nicht mehr viel Zeit, gleich kommse wieder Online *g*


----------



## Chiary (21. März 2012)

Dann wünsch ich Euch mal noch viel Spaß hier und später auf den Servern, um 13Uhr skate ich noch am Wasser rum ^^

Lasst Euch auf der Arbeit nicht ärgern und langweilt Euch nicht zu sehr wenn ihr heute mal Luft habt und spielen könntet.

Man liest sich


----------



## Mindadar (21. März 2012)

hey es gibt ja auch noch sc2


----------



## Hain (21. März 2012)

Und schon was neues gehört?


----------



## Varagon (21. März 2012)

Eure Probleme möchte ich haben x)


----------



## Nosticma (21. März 2012)

GooD morning :< 13uhr? wat habn se geschrottet Oo


----------



## roroB4 (21. März 2012)

OMG...ist immer das selbe, am Mittwoch frei bzw. Nachmittags Schicht und die Server sind bis irgendwann off.

Naja, aber das Wetter heute is so schön das ich mal in die Stadt hüpfe und nochn Kaffee in der Sonne genieße bevor es in die Arbeit geht.

So What.....

mfg


----------



## BunzLee (21. März 2012)

Wie sich hier mal alle beschweren, dass sie nicht zocken können. =D

Ich sitze sowieso bis um fünfe auf der Arbeit...


----------



## aufgeraucht (21. März 2012)

Varagon schrieb:


> Eure Probleme möchte ich haben x)



Meins kannste haben ... am Nachmittag Fäden ziehen beim Arzt. Und schon soviele Horrorgeschichten gehört


----------



## Varagon (21. März 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Meins kannste haben ... am Nachmittag Fäden ziehen beim Arzt. Und schon soviele Horrorgeschichten gehört



Ich stehe dir bei


----------



## Yinj (21. März 2012)

Varagon schrieb:


> Eure Probleme möchte ich haben x)



Nein, nein die willst du nicht


----------



## Nosticma (21. März 2012)

ja glaub ich auch ürgendwie


----------



## Varagon (21. März 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Nein, nein die willst du nicht



OK, einige haben hier aber den eindruck erweckt das sie nur dieses Problem haben... und zwar, dass sie nicht zocken können... ;D


----------



## Unique. (21. März 2012)

Alter Falter wie süchtig hier einige sind.............geht mal an die frische Luft und schaut auch die real life Grafik an


----------



## Yinj (21. März 2012)

D real life: Geile 3D Effekte, aber scheiß Gameplay und Story P


----------



## Torock2205 (21. März 2012)

Unique. schrieb:


> Alter Falter wie süchtig hier einige sind.............geht mal an die frische Luft und schaut auch die real life Grafik an



Stell Dir vor, ich sitz sogar mit Lappi im Garten ^^ Bei angenehmen 23 Grad in der Sonne, hehe


----------



## Nosticma (21. März 2012)

Unique. schrieb:


> Alter Falter wie süchtig hier einige sind.............geht mal an die frische Luft und schaut auch die real life Grafik an



Die grafik is geil wa? sehe sie 15-17stunden am tag 7tage die woche zwischen durch ändern sich die zeiten kommt drauf an wie ich arbeiten muss :>


----------



## Tøtem (21. März 2012)

Unique. schrieb:


> Alter Falter wie süchtig hier einige sind.............geht mal an die frische Luft und schaut auch die real life Grafik an


sagt einer der selbst vorm Bildschirm sitzt


----------



## Kiai (21. März 2012)

Varagon schrieb:


> OK, einige haben hier aber den eindruck erweckt das sie nur dieses Problem haben... und zwar, dass sie nicht zocken können... ;D


Nein, aber was denkst du warum manche Zocken?
Ich zum Beispiel war gestern 12 Stunden auf Arbeit, als ich zurück kam war ich müde bin kaum zu Sachen gekommen.
Heute hatte ich vormittags frei, wollte zwar eigentlich ausschlafen aber bin plötzlich um 8 aufgewacht.
13 Uhr wollte ich eigentlich zur Rektoratswahl.
Donnerstag und Freitag hab ich vormittags Vorlesungen. Am Nachmittag muss ich dann jeweils arbeiten.
Zusätzlich dazu ist mein Laptop kaputt, darum habe ich momentan einen Laptop von einem bekannten.
Der Kreditantrag für den neuen Laptop wurde leider abgelehnt.
So dachte ich kann ich heute ein bisschen ruhig ein paar Sachen machen wenn die Wartung vorbei ist^^
Naja wird halt nix draus ;-) Kein Weltuntergang nur schade.


----------



## Varagon (21. März 2012)

Blizzard steicht 600 Arbeitsstellen.


Und jetzt verlängern sie die Wartungsarbeiten...
Steht das vielleicht im Zusammenhang?
Haben die vielleicht 600 fähige Leute gekündigt..???

Omg!


x)


----------



## Unique. (21. März 2012)

Tøtem schrieb:


> sagt einer der selbst vorm Bildschirm sitzt




...jo aber ich jammer nicht........"ich will zocken". omg server immer noch down...so eine scheisse...und so weiter.......


----------



## Varagon (21. März 2012)

Kiai schrieb:


> Full Quotes sind doof :X



Du hast anscheinend eh keine Zeit ^_^


----------



## Yinj (21. März 2012)

Dieser Sarkasmus hier


----------



## Tøtem (21. März 2012)

Varagon schrieb:


> Blizzard steicht 600 Arbeitstellen.
> 
> 
> Und jetzt verlängern sie die Wartungsarbeiten...
> ...



könnte man echt denken


----------



## Revan76 (21. März 2012)

Unique. schrieb:


> Alter Falter wie süchtig hier einige sind.............geht mal an die frische Luft und schaut auch die real life Grafik an


was fährst du für ne auflösung? 


es ist doch ok, wenn sich einige ärgern, weil sie gerne spielen möchten. 
das menschen, die gerade auf der arbeit sitzen, oft daraus machen, dass die anderen nur vorm pc sitzen, faul wären, süchtig sind und nur zocken, ist doch etwas oberflächlich.
jeder hat nen anderen grund und prioritätenverteiliung. 

nervig ist es so oder so, dass die server länger als gewöhnlich down sind und das ohne bekannten patch.


----------



## Alidar (21. März 2012)

Die ist crap - viel zu realitätsnah. Vor allem, wer hat dem Spiel ne USK 0 Einstufung gegeben? Bei dem ganzen Blut?...


----------



## Michithekiller (21. März 2012)

ahhh bis 13uhr .... ahhh


----------



## TeRTeRuS (21. März 2012)

Ich war gerade einkaufen und hatte einen Bug, irgendwie stand ich an der Kasse und es ging ewig nicht weiter.. 

Die Latenz im Reallife lässt echt zu wünschen übrig.. das nächste ärgerliche ist, dass RL immer PVE ist, sonst hätte ich wenigstens ein paar Ehrenpunkte sammeln können. 

Naja.. dann werd ich demnächst wohl schlafen gehen.. hab heut Nachtschicht..


----------



## Hain (21. März 2012)

BunzLee schrieb:


> Wie sich hier mal alle beschweren, dass sie nicht zocken können. =D
> 
> Ich sitze sowieso bis um fünfe auf der Arbeit...


deshalb hängst auch im wow Forum anstatt zu arbeiten.


----------



## Yinj (21. März 2012)

Hain schrieb:


> deshalb hängst auch im wow Forum anstatt zu arbeiten.



Büro ftw


----------



## Erynberia (21. März 2012)

Wenn du nicht grad selbstständig bist, was sagt denn dann dein Arbeitgeber dazu, dass du auf einer Internetseite bist, die doch garantiert nichts mit deiner Arbeit zu tun hast? *zwinker*


----------



## Yinj (21. März 2012)

Was der sagt? nichts, weil keiner (nicht mal er) in irgendeinem Job über die ganze Arbeitszeit NUR arbeitet. Jeder macht mal was anderes zum ablenken. kleine Denk Pause  Solang die Arbeit nicht drunter leidet sagt bei uns keiner was.

Zumal wenn sich 60% deiner Arbeit von selbst erledigen und du nur zuschaun musst + noch einen 2. Bildschirm hast...


----------



## IchbinArzt (21. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erynberia (21. März 2012)

Dann hast du es gut.^^


@IchbinArzt: Nettes Bild. *kicher*


----------



## Karadul (21. März 2012)

geiles bild..

würde gerne direkt zu blizz schicken...

solange wartungsarbeiten und dann wird auch sicher nix neues dazukommen...


----------



## Varagon (21. März 2012)

Erynberia schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht grad selbstständig bist, was sagt denn dann dein Arbeitgeber dazu, dass du auf einer Internetseite bist, die doch garantiert nichts mit deiner Arbeit zu tun hast? *zwinker*




*Fus Ro Dah*


----------



## yaqwwqay (21. März 2012)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Private-Internetnutzung-waehrend-der-Arbeitszeit-kann-Kuendigungsgrund-sein-134534.html


----------



## Yinj (21. März 2012)

kann muss aber nicht :>>


----------



## Immortahlia (21. März 2012)

ich finds schade.. da ich spätdienst schiebe, kann ich nur vormittags und abends daddeln
naja zum wachwerden kann ich auch was anderes daddeln, dennoch
wieso ists diese woche nicht 'nur' bis 11 ?
alles seltsam - habt ihr da theorien?


----------



## frydor1804 (21. März 2012)

verdammich... ich bin rentner und well endlich zocken.....


----------



## Chiary (21. März 2012)

Eyyyyy!
Wer von Euch hat meine Sonne gelaut und seind dicken Wolken rübergeschoben?

Ohne Sonne ists am See Arschkalt *zitter*

(_)o Tee in den Thread schlepp....
Und wer hat jetzt mal ne Decke für mich?


----------



## Mokodim (21. März 2012)

wozu zahle ich 12,99 euro ?? -.- dreck das... könnte jetzt durchdrehen...wo sind meine Euvegal Tabletten.... argh Puls 180...... ach weiss was.. ?? ich geh raus mein Auto waschen und anschliessend zur arbeit -.-


----------



## frydor1804 (21. März 2012)

Chiary schrieb:


> Eyyyyy!
> Wer von Euch hat meine Sonne gelaut und seind dicken Wolken rübergeschoben?
> 
> Ohne Sonne ists am See Arschkalt *zitter*
> ...


 

gibts da nicht bei nem rar mob im fyord ne eierweärmende kuscheldecke....???


----------



## HaMsTeR1337 (21. März 2012)

Hallo!


----------



## Chiary (21. März 2012)

frydor1804 schrieb:


> gibts da nicht bei nem rar mob im fyord ne eierweärmende kuscheldecke....???



Das müsste dann für mich aber eine eierstockwärmende Decke sein ^^


----------



## 4our (21. März 2012)

joar gibt es King Ping droppt ne Brust die sich Eierwärmedecke nennt 

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=44668


----------



## 4our (21. März 2012)

Ich gechtatte nicht, daß meine Freunde lächerlich gemacht werden von einem ordinären Chnösel. Ist noch jemandem zumute nach einer kleinen Chelmerei? Wenn ich meinen liepen Freund erwähne? Chwanzus, äh, Longus? 



*hachja 5 Minuten Langeweile ... always look on the bright side of life *sing


----------



## HaMsTeR1337 (21. März 2012)

Wenn hier jetzt schonmal viele unterwegs sind

Weis jemand zufällig wo man am besten die Rüstungsteile des Tyrannen farmen kann?

Ist zum Moggen.


----------



## Marlboroman2011 (21. März 2012)

zocken zocken zocken ........ !!!!! kich kann nicht mehr *flennnn* :'(


----------



## Yinj (21. März 2012)

srsly dafuq did i just read


----------



## 4our (21. März 2012)

die Rüssi des Tyrannen sind doch glaub alles rnd-drops.

Aber Hügel der Klingenhauer, Düsterbruch, Zul`Farrak, Tausend Nadeln, Tanaris und bestimmt noch irgendwo mehr ... denke mal in den Zonen und Inis im Lvl-Bereich 43-48


----------



## IchbinArzt (21. März 2012)

4our schrieb:


> Ich gechtatte nicht, daß meine Freunde lächerlich gemacht werden von einem ordinären Chnösel. Ist noch jemandem zumute nach einer kleinen Chelmerei? Wenn ich meinen liepen Freund erwähne? Chwanzus, äh, Longus?
> 
> 
> 
> *hachja 5 Minuten Langeweile ... always look on the bright side of life *sing



Damit hat man auch wieder 4 Min totgeschlagen ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fWpANSpqtEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ephilio (21. März 2012)

Die Login Server sind schonmal wieder da


----------



## Marlboroman2011 (21. März 2012)

endlich  login ist da !!! ein weg der besserung


----------



## Magogan (21. März 2012)

Die Website geht ja immer noch nicht ...


----------



## Eveningstar666 (21. März 2012)

*mal ne runde Kekse in die menge werf*   Tja und so warten wir halt immer wieder darauf das die Blizzard Götter uns hold sein mögen.....


----------



## Madridd (21. März 2012)

Tote Kekse krümmeln nicht : )


----------



## IchbinArzt (21. März 2012)

Noch ist die Liste mit den Realms leer. Sollte aber bald losgehen ^^


----------



## Kiai (21. März 2012)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Noch ist die Liste mit den Realms leer. Sollte aber bald losgehen ^^


Ach die nehmen die Loginserver gleich wieder vom Netz und verlängern bis 20 Uhr xDDD


----------



## Ephilio (21. März 2012)

Unlustig!


----------



## Sorluris (21. März 2012)

Ab 13,00 Uhr wird sich das Forum leeren, und jeder wieder auf seine Server veschwinden


----------



## IchbinArzt (21. März 2012)

Heute wird doch eh gestreikt ! Vielleicht ist Blizzard ja in einen Sympathiestreik mit der Verdi getreten. Ist ja auch ein öffentlicher Dienst zumindest für einige ^^


----------



## Loina (21. März 2012)

huhu

na fleissig am warten,das die server hochfahren^^?
eine frage zur beta vom mop,hab mir überlegt auch einen jahrespass zu machen wie sieht es den da mit den bezahlmöglichkeiten aus??
Habe mein abo bissher immer mit t-online bezahlt,also telefonrechnung wäre es auch möglich so den jahrespass zu zahlen???
danke für die antworten schonma =)

mfg loina


----------



## treutzian (21. März 2012)

Bin mal gespannt, wann Patch 5.x kommt...


----------



## Sorluris (21. März 2012)

Soviel ich weiß geht das nicht, habe auch immer per Telefonrechnung bezahlt.

Musste für den Jahrespass auf Abbuchung ausweichen


----------



## IchbinArzt (21. März 2012)

Loina schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> na fleissig am warten,das die server hochfahren^^?
> eine frage zur beta vom mop,hab mir überlegt auch einen jahrespass zu machen wie sieht es den da mit den bezahlmöglichkeiten aus??
> ...



Hatte auch immer über T-Online bezahlt. Aber soweit ich weis kann man den Jahrespass nur über Kreditkrate und Lastschriftverfahren machen. Hab mir dann ein Abo zugelegt was per Lastschriftverfahren bezahlt wird.


----------



## Tehaldran (21. März 2012)

Schon ein bisschen komisch das sie die Server 8h warten...
entweder die wechseln was...spielen was auf...oder etwas ist kaputt..wobei wir wider bei punkt eins sind...

kann man irgendwo schon bisschen was genauers (außer das was auf buffed steht)
über die lore lesen?


----------



## Buschwalker (21. März 2012)

gääääähnnn


----------



## Ephilio (21. März 2012)

Account Login geht auch wieder - Website aber noch nicht!


----------



## Yinj (21. März 2012)

xD Ihr könnt immernoch nicht Spieln und Ich hab in 1,5std Feierabend D so lässt sich ein Mi leben DDDDDDDD


----------



## markus1860 (21. März 2012)

So, noch gemütlich eine aufm Balkon rauchen und dann nochmal schauen obs wieder geht.


----------



## Brainbug82 (21. März 2012)

Loina schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> na fleissig am warten,das die server hochfahren^^?
> eine frage zur beta vom mop,hab mir überlegt auch einen jahrespass zu machen wie sieht es den da mit den bezahlmöglichkeiten aus??
> ...



Du kannst weiterhin bezahlen wie du möchtest musst allerdings Bankverbindung für eine Lastschrift oder eine Kreditkarte angeben. Wenn du deine Spielzeit dann nicht Rechtzeitig über einen anderen Weg verlängerst wird das Geld dann vom Konto abgebucht.


----------



## Interminator (21. März 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> xD Ihr könnt immernoch nicht Spieln und Ich hab in 1,5std Feierabend D so lässt sich ein Mi leben DDDDDDDD



Wenn du hier im Forum abgammelst, kannste ja eh nicht so viel zu tun haben


----------



## IchbinArzt (21. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loina (21. März 2012)

oke dann werd ich mir das auch so einrichten,hatte bissher keine intresse an wow beta´s.
Habe mich immer überraschen lassen^^
Aber diesmal will ich auch mitmachen,grund dafür ist der geringe content.
Mal was anderes sehn^^ keine lust nur noch die ganzen monate "ds" raiden sonst bleibt ja nicht mehr viel^^
da wäre die beta eine wunderbare abwechslung


----------



## Buschwalker (21. März 2012)

naja der lfr rennt ja net weg und ich hab den drecks content beendet im hc ... wait for mop


----------



## Tøtem (21. März 2012)

markus1860 schrieb:


> So, noch gemütlich eine aufm Balkon rauchen und dann nochmal schauen obs wieder geht.



werd ich jetzt auch mal machen.


----------



## Shalian (21. März 2012)

Verdammt das ReallIfe ist hinter mir her und hohlt mich langsam ein! Rettet mich!! < rennt panisch umher und wedelt mit den Armen in der Luft herum >

Ausserdem hab ich Kekse gerochen.. Wer hat hier kekse? < blickt suchend umher > Will auch kekse! KEEEKKSEE!! < Den Bogen nehm und einen Pfeil spann > Gibt mir Keks!


----------



## nowaynowak (21. März 2012)

Mensch das is ja wie Weihnachten...

was bekommt man, nen neuen PC oder nur ein Paar Socken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nowaynowak


----------



## Ephilio (21. März 2012)

Gib Gummi Blizz, noch 5 Minuten!


----------



## Speer79 (21. März 2012)

Brainbug82 schrieb:


> Du kannst weiterhin bezahlen wie du möchtest musst allerdings Bankverbindung für eine Lastschrift oder eine Kreditkarte angeben. Wenn du deine Spielzeit dann nicht Rechtzeitig über einen anderen Weg verlängerst wird das Geld dann vom Konto abgebucht.




was heißt rechtzeitig bezahlen? angenommen mein acc läuft am 30.märz aus, wann muß ich dann zB per t-online zahlen bevor sie das per lastschrift buchen?

danke schon mal für die antwort


----------



## Magogan (21. März 2012)

Startete die Beta eigentlich immer mittwochs (oder an einem anderen bestimmten Wochentag) oder war das unterschiedlich?


----------



## Shalian (21. März 2012)

< Eimer Wasser übern Authenticator kipp > Er fing schon an zu brennen!


----------



## Loina (21. März 2012)

ah oke 
also kann ich dann mit t-online weiterbezahlen,sehr schön.
Aber nicht das sie dann noch vom konto abbuchen,wenn ich schon vorher bezahlt habe mit t-online.

Also dienen die kontodaten nur zur absicherung,falls ich noch nicht bezahlt habe.Erst dann buchen sie ab gell?


----------



## cataboom (21. März 2012)

Shalian schrieb:


> *Gibt* mir Keks!


----------



## Hain (21. März 2012)

13 Uhr wird wohl nix....


----------



## Ephilio (21. März 2012)

Das befürchte ich auch!


----------



## aufgeraucht (21. März 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> xD dieses tolle Gefühl zu wissen das andere auch nicht Spielen können, nur das ich auf der Arbeit bin und andere Daheim DDDD





Yinj schrieb:


> xD Ihr könnt immernoch nicht Spieln und Ich hab in 1,5std Feierabend D so lässt sich ein Mi leben DDDDDDDD



Diese Missgunst ist sehr befremdlich.

Ich werde auch nicht vor 18 Uhr zum spielen kommen, aber das einzig Gute am Serverdown ist für mich das volle Forum, das mir den Tag versüßt.


----------



## Shalian (21. März 2012)

Absicht 


1 Minute noch! < its the final copuntdown sing >


----------



## markus1860 (21. März 2012)

Hain schrieb:


> 13 Uhr wird wohl nix....



Dann dauerts eben länger, meine Güte.


----------



## Torock2205 (21. März 2012)

Hain schrieb:


> 13 Uhr wird wohl nix....



Ich wär für 15 Uhr ^^ Ich liebe es zu lesen wie sich die Leute hier für nix aufregen *G*


----------



## Madridd (21. März 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Startete die Beta eigentlich immer mittwochs (oder an einem anderen bestimmten Wochentag) oder war das unterschiedlich?



Hm...Wenn an einem bestimmten Tag, dann wohl eher Dienstag. Da sind die Amis mit ihrer Wartung durch...


----------



## Tehaldran (21. März 2012)

Soo...
13 uhr und????????????????
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
NÜSCHTS -.-


----------



## Shalian (21. März 2012)

Bin drin!


....




...




Damned falsche Game! >.<


----------



## Loina (21. März 2012)

gogo blizz will mir diesen jahrespass holen .... macht wenigstens die seite on ^^


----------



## Yumyko (21. März 2012)

Tehaldran schrieb:


> Soo...
> 13 uhr und????????????????
> .
> .
> ...



Mimimi


----------



## Buschwalker (21. März 2012)

login server sind down xD


----------



## markus1860 (21. März 2012)

Loina schrieb:


> gogo blizz will mir diesen jahrespass holen .... macht wenigstens die seite on ^^



http://eu.battle.net/de/

geht doch schon lange


----------



## Brainbug82 (21. März 2012)

Speer79 schrieb:


> was heißt rechtzeitig bezahlen? angenommen mein acc läuft am 30.märz aus, wann muß ich dann zB per t-online zahlen bevor sie das per lastschrift buchen?
> 
> danke schon mal für die antwort



Also ich kann dir sagen das es mit Prepaid-Karten auch langt ne halbe Stunde (vermautlich auch noch weniger) vor ablauf der exakten Spielzeit (geht ja nicht Tagesweise sondern mindestens Stundengenau) zu verlängern. Da du Spielzeit bei T-Online ja auch direkt gutgeschrieben bekommen solltest (habe noch nie per T-Online gezahlt) sollte es sich da genauso verhalten.


----------



## Vranthor (21. März 2012)

Schaetze es dauert noch bis halb oder 14 Uhr. Moecht gern mal wissen was die da machen. Bestimmt Pre-Events schonmal einbeziehen? (Also nicht das sie dann Aktiv ist, sondern die files oder so o: )


----------



## Shalian (21. März 2012)

Mal die Daten durchforsten...< taschenlampe hohl >


----------



## Vranthor (21. März 2012)

Speer79 schrieb:


> was heißt rechtzeitig bezahlen? angenommen mein acc läuft am 30.märz aus, wann muß ich dann zB per t-online zahlen bevor sie das per lastschrift buchen?
> 
> danke schon mal für die antwort



Wenn du per T-Online bezahlst, also Telefonrechnung, dann kannst du es machen wann du willst, da du das mit der Telefonrechnung zusammen zahlen musst.


----------



## Speer79 (21. März 2012)

Brainbug82 schrieb:


> Also ich kann dir sagen das es mit Prepaid-Karten auch langt ne halbe Stunde (vermautlich auch noch weniger) vor ablauf der exakten Spielzeit (geht ja nicht Tagesweise sondern mindestens Stundengenau) zu verlängern. Da du Spielzeit bei T-Online ja auch direkt gutgeschrieben bekommen solltest (habe noch nie per T-Online gezahlt) sollte es sich da genauso verhalten.




dank dir


----------



## Tehaldran (21. März 2012)

mein mimimimimimimimimi is begründet 

das erste mal seit 6 monaten wo ich zocken kann und frei hab und dann.....das...

tja 


Ich: ja
schicksal: nöpe


----------



## Buschwalker (21. März 2012)

hmm also auf twitter steht nix von längeren wartungsarbeiten :S


----------



## Tøtem (21. März 2012)

Shalian schrieb:


> Mal die Daten durchforsten...< taschenlampe hohl >



wenn deine taschenlampe "hohl" ist wird sie nicht funktionieren weil dann sind die batterien draussen


----------



## Ephilio (21. März 2012)

Einloggen geht auch nicht mehr.... komisch!


----------



## Shalian (21. März 2012)

Tøtem schrieb:


> wenn deine taschenlampe "hohl" ist wird sie nicht funktionieren weil dann sind die batterien draussen



Korrigiert mich doch nicht immer >.< das steht so in meinem Vertrag drin das ich so scheiße schreibe


----------



## Hsvfan (21. März 2012)

Selbst die Homepage funktioniert immer noch nicht.....hat die Putzfrau den falschen Stecker gezogen oder was? xD


----------



## ichigoleader (21. März 2012)

le mimimi:
Will einloggen und conquest cap machen ist das zuviel verlangt Blizz?
Wenn denn wenigstens ne erklärung dazu stehen würde, wäre ich ja zumindest teilweise befriedigt.


----------



## merdebas (21. März 2012)

Sind die eingeschlafen beim Serverwarten? oO


----------



## Llandysgryff (21. März 2012)

Die Pandas haben Flöhe und diese sind mutiert, leben nun auf den Servern !


----------



## Tehaldran (21. März 2012)

Ephilio schrieb:


> Einloggen geht auch nicht mehr.... komisch!



vlt weil sich alle um 13 uhr einloggen wollten..
dann is der Log-in server abgekackt


----------



## Draklur (21. März 2012)

heult doch net rumm die werden scho wieder online kommen abwarten


----------



## IchbinArzt (21. März 2012)

"Diesen Mittwoch werden alle europäischen Realms von 5:00 bis 18:00 Uhr nicht erreichbar sein" ...


;-)


----------



## ichigoleader (21. März 2012)

Das wär doch mal ne Idee ein loggin Flashmob um die Server lahmzulegen, mal gucken ob sich das machen lässt, hrhrhrhr.
Am besten an einem Freitag um 20 Uhr muahahahahaha.


----------



## Unique. (21. März 2012)

Tehaldran schrieb:


> vlt weil sich alle um 13 uhr einloggen wollten..
> dann is der Log-in server abgekackt




..genauso wird es sein.Dann nochmal rebooten den scheiss...... ich sage mal vor 14-15 uhr geht da nix.....ich lasse mich aber eines besseren belehren^^


----------



## Hsvfan (21. März 2012)

Ich hoffe das is ein scherz^^


----------



## Gromark (21. März 2012)

Llandysgryff schrieb:


> Die Pandas haben Flöhe und diese sind mutiert, leben nun auf den Servern !



seems legit


----------



## Ephilio (21. März 2012)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> "Diesen Mittwoch werden alle europäischen Realms von 5:00 bis 18:00 Uhr nicht erreichbar sein" ...





Laaaaaaaaaaber doch net rum


----------



## Dabears (21. März 2012)

WTF machen die da D:


----------



## Tehaldran (21. März 2012)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> "Diesen Mittwoch werden alle europäischen Realms von 5:00 bis 18:00 Uhr nicht erreichbar sein" ...



hö?
wo steht das?


----------



## Kiai (21. März 2012)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> "Diesen Mittwoch werden alle europäischen Realms von 5:00 bis 18:00 Uhr nicht erreichbar sein" ...


Wir haben uns entschieden alle europäischen Server bis zum Start von Mists of Pandaria auszusetzen.


----------



## Eveningstar666 (21. März 2012)

Draklur schrieb:


> heult doch net rumm die werden scho wieder online kommen abwarten



Niemals!!! bei der macht von grayskull oder so


----------



## IchbinArzt (21. März 2012)

Hsvfan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das is ein scherz^^



;-)


----------



## markus1860 (21. März 2012)

Tehaldran schrieb:


> hö?
> wo steht das?



In seinem Hirngespinst


----------



## merdebas (21. März 2012)

Ich will mein Geld zurüüüüück


----------



## Magogan (21. März 2012)

Hmm, dann spiele ich eben Herr der Ringe Online ...


----------



## sensêij1988 (21. März 2012)

Leere serverliste


----------



## Tehaldran (21. März 2012)

Draklur schrieb:


> heult doch net rumm die werden scho wieder online kommen abwarten



irgendwann sicher


----------



## Vranthor (21. März 2012)

Kiai schrieb:


> Wir haben uns entschieden alle europäischen Server bis zum Start von Mists of Pandaria auszusetzen.



Das waer hart. xD


----------



## Magogan (21. März 2012)

NEEEEIIIN, die HDRO-Server sind auch down! xD


----------



## cataboom (21. März 2012)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Das waer hart. xD



Wieso? Sind doch angeblich eh alle fertig mit dem sooo langweiligen und einfachen content^^


----------



## Marlboroman2011 (21. März 2012)

hahaha xD


----------



## Sinixus (21. März 2012)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> Leere serverliste



Logisch, da alle Seiten down sind...


----------



## ichigoleader (21. März 2012)

Sind die bald fertig Papa Schlumpf?


----------



## Eugenie (21. März 2012)

najo vielleicht haben sie auch endlich erkannt das cata doch nen reinfall war und lassen die server nun für immer dicht 
einsicht ist der weg zur besserung 

derweil viel spaß beim warten auf nix ^^


----------



## IchbinArzt (21. März 2012)

*1029 Besucher lesen dieses Thema.....und wissen nicht wohin ^^
*


----------



## Unique. (21. März 2012)

"Aufgrund von schwerwiegenden Problemen bei den Wartungsarbeiten werden heute alle europäischen Realsm PvP und PvE bis einschließlich 18.00 Uhr nicht erreichbar sein".
Wir bitten um euer Verständnis.^^



...muhahahahaha


----------



## Vranthor (21. März 2012)

cataboom schrieb:


> Wieso? Sind doch angeblich eh alle fertig mit dem sooo langweiligen und einfachen content^^



Hm, auf MMO-Champion meinte Blizz noch das noch alles verbuggt sei, Grafische Fehler gibt und und und.


----------



## Madridd (21. März 2012)

Hsvfan schrieb:


> Selbst die Homepage funktioniert immer noch nicht.....hat die Putzfrau den falschen Stecker gezogen oder was? xD



Die Page wird auch niemals wieder vor den Servern wieder on sein. Blizzard hat zwar einige Jahre gebraucht zu lernen, aber irgendwann haben sie begriffen wie man die "SERVER - DOAAAWEENNN" - Mimimi, Flame, Hate Threads am einfachsten umgehen kann... Es ist einfach kein Forum da dafür ; )


----------



## Outis (21. März 2012)

blizzard hat ausversehen die sever gelöscht, wird dieses jahr wohl nix mehr


----------



## ichigoleader (21. März 2012)

Sind die bald fertig Papa Schlumpf?


----------



## Llandysgryff (21. März 2012)

Kiai schrieb:


> Wir haben uns entschieden alle europäischen Server bis zum Start von Mists of Pandaria auszusetzen.



Na die sechs Wochen ...


----------



## Schmedrig (21. März 2012)

Kiai schrieb:


> Wir haben uns entschieden alle europäischen Server bis zum Start von Mists of Pandaria auszusetzen.




der ist so richtig gut ^^


----------



## Tehaldran (21. März 2012)

Da Todesschwinge nachblähungen hatt wurde der gesamte ozean aufgewöllbt.
Die Flutwellen haben alles zerstört.
Deshalb haben wir uns entschlossen, zum wohle der Wirklichkeit, die Server die zeit down zu lassen.
Der aufbau Azeroths ist Patch 4.4
Viel Spaß 
Wir sehen uns in Pandaria


----------



## Zaid (21. März 2012)

*1104 Besucher Lesen diese Thema Wtf oO *


----------



## Vranthor (21. März 2012)

Tehaldran schrieb:


> Da Todesschwinge nachblähungen hatt wurde der gesamte ozean aufgewöllbt.
> Die Flutwellen haben alles zerstört.
> Deshalb haben wir uns entschlossen, zum wohle der Wirklichkeit, die Server die zeit down zu lassen.
> Der aufbau Azeroths ist Patch 4.4
> ...



Pandaria wird bereits den Patch 5.0 haben. ^^


----------



## kuscheltante (21. März 2012)

...jetzt ist die Schallmauer vopn 1000 Besucher geknackt xD^^


----------



## Madridd (21. März 2012)

Zaid schrieb:


> *1104 Besucher Lesen diese Thema Wtf oO *



1139 : O : D


----------



## Lornorr (21. März 2012)

Zaid schrieb:


> *1104 Besucher Lesen diese Thema Wtf oO *



hammer :-)


----------



## Llandysgryff (21. März 2012)

Tehaldran schrieb:


> Da Todesschwinge nachblähungen hatt wurde der gesamte ozean aufgewöllbt.
> Die Flutwellen haben alles zerstört.
> Deshalb haben wir uns entschlossen, zum wohle der Wirklichkeit, die Server die zeit down zu lassen.
> Der aufbau Azeroths ist Patch 4.4
> ...



Nachblähungen ?
Was sind dann Vorblähungen ?


----------



## Doofkatze (21. März 2012)

1158 neeed mooore

1177...


----------



## Ephilio (21. März 2012)

Verrückte Welt...


----------



## Karadul (21. März 2012)

hdro.... *rofl

in dem spiel habe ich nichtmal 10 minuten ausgehalten...

da spiele ich lieber tetris... ^^


----------



## Buschwalker (21. März 2012)

wäre cool wenn ihr mal auf meinen youtube channel vorbei schaut in der zeit


----------



## Hsvfan (21. März 2012)

Naja wenn sie die Server bis Mists of Pandaria off lassen könnten sie es ja wenigstens bekannt geben damit man das weiss!!!!


----------



## Hain (21. März 2012)

1174 aktuell
wow immernoch ned online.....


----------



## Madridd (21. März 2012)

Some Servers up! : D


----------



## cataboom (21. März 2012)

ONLINE


----------



## IchbinArzt (21. März 2012)

Kann meine Chars auswählen.....


----------



## Zaid (21. März 2012)

Gleich kackt der Server von Buffed auch noch aber wenn immer mehr das Thema hier lesen o.O


----------



## Doofkatze (21. März 2012)

Und der Buffed-Server ist kurz vorm Siedepunkt! Kommt, weiter! 1183


----------



## kuscheltante (21. März 2012)

ach Hallo Birkan, Ninny steht auch in den Startlöchern^^


----------



## Neiz1337 (21. März 2012)

bei mir nicht ;(


----------



## ichigoleader (21. März 2012)

Fertig laut twitter!


----------



## Tehaldran (21. März 2012)

Llandysgryff schrieb:


> Nachblähungen ?
> Was sind dann Vorblähungen ?



Das war der Kataklysmus...(wenns falsch is..*freu)

( Pandaria is patch 5.0..is Eröffnungs- Event^^)


----------



## Torock2205 (21. März 2012)

Die Wartungsarbeiten sind abgeschlossen. Viel Spaß

Grad per Twitter eingeflogen


----------



## Zahleb (21. März 2012)

Das ist zwar nicht die Blizzard-Hotline, aber so stelle ich mir das in etwa vor: 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KdnRMM07tts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Llandysgryff (21. März 2012)

die Hälfte der Server is da


----------



## Ephilio (21. März 2012)

Ich logge ein, jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

Bis dann!

Schönen Mittwoch


----------



## nowaynowak (21. März 2012)

Blizzard auf Twitter: Die Wartungsarbeiten sind abgeschlossen. Viel Spaß!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/user/Nowaynowak/videos


----------



## Tøtem (21. März 2012)

die haben wirklich die falschen 600 mitarbeiter entlassen......


----------



## Hain (21. März 2012)

Blizz tweeted server sind up and running


----------



## Mindadar (21. März 2012)

Buschwalker schrieb:


> wäre cool wenn ihr mal auf meinen youtube channel vorbei schaut in der zeit



naja, schu toll hin un wieder ma hc guides etc zu sehen aber du hast ja nur hc kills bei dir


----------



## Schmedrig (21. März 2012)

Blizzard CS EU DE &#8207; @BlizzardCSEU_DE  Antwort  Retweeten  Favorisieren · Öffnen
Die Wartungsarbeiten sind abgeschlossen. Viel Spaß! #maint


----------



## sensêij1988 (21. März 2012)

server kommen on


----------



## Salumiwa ( Nozdormu) (21. März 2012)

Offizielle Blizzard Twitter Meldung:

Die Wartungsarbeiten sind abgeschlossen. Viel Spaß! http://twitter.com/#!/search/#maint


----------



## Interminator (21. März 2012)

Mein Gott, endlich online.


----------



## Buschwalker (21. März 2012)

Nazjatar on heut rein bis nächsten mittwoch


----------



## Tehaldran (21. März 2012)

Llandysgryff schrieb:


> die Hälfte der Server is da



meiner ned -.-


----------



## Cleyona (21. März 2012)

Wieder on)))


----------



## Hsvfan (21. März 2012)

Bei mir tut sich noch nix *gemein*


----------



## pali27 (21. März 2012)

Die sollen mal parallelserver einsetzen oder wie früher immer nur einen teil der server warten. da konnte man dann wenigstens auf irgendeinem anderen server rumspielen


----------



## Tehaldran (21. März 2012)

Blackmoore on...
by haut rein


----------



## Lornorr (21. März 2012)

her mit dem konsortium !!! :-)


----------



## Neyanie (21. März 2012)

Never play on patch day ^^ Gott sei dank muss ich bis 19h arbeiten... Ob ich dann meine daylies machen kann? :/


----------



## Hsvfan (21. März 2012)

Mein Server is immer noch nicht da *grummel*


----------



## Madridd (21. März 2012)

Wo bleiben Rexxar und Blackhand? -.-


----------



## Neyanie (21. März 2012)

Arygos und Garrosh sind on.
gogogo


----------



## Magogan (21. März 2012)

Mein Server ist noch nicht da ...


----------



## Skylo (21. März 2012)

Toll nur Frostwolf noch nicht online


----------



## Sinixus (21. März 2012)

Alexstrasza ist wieder da... hoffentlich funkt auch alles


----------



## Hsvfan (21. März 2012)

Juhu bin drin....dann bis zu den nächsten wartungsarbeiten ...schöne woche euch allen noch^^


----------



## Loina (21. März 2012)

hab noch ein problem was den jahrespasse angeht,habe meine kontodaten eingeben oben will er noch das abonnent wissen wieviel monate 
versteh ich jetzt ganz


----------



## Zaid (21. März 2012)

Wie drastisch aufeinmal die Leserzahl des Threads runterging 
ist schon echt erstaunlich ^^


----------



## BunzLee (21. März 2012)

Naja, ich warte immernoch darauf, dass die Realmforen hochfahren... Bin sowieso noch auffer Arbeit.


----------



## Zaid (21. März 2012)

BunzLee schrieb:


> Naja, ich warte immernoch darauf, dass die Realmforen hochfahren... Bin sowieso noch auffer Arbeit.



Und wielang musst du noch ?^^
Muss bis 17 Uhr


----------



## Loina (21. März 2012)

hab noch ein problem was den jahrespasse angeht,habe meine kontodaten eingeben oben will er noch das abonnent wissen wieviel monate ich abschliessen will
versteh das ganze nicht so richtig .
die sollen mir nichts von konto abbuchen,will ja mit t-online weiterbezahlen


----------



## Sinixus (21. März 2012)

Loina schrieb:


> hab noch ein problem was den jahrespasse angeht,habe meine kontodaten eingeben oben will er noch das abonnent wissen wieviel monate ich abschliessen will
> versteh das ganze nicht so richtig .
> die sollen mir nichts von konto abbuchen,will ja mit t-online weiterbezahlen



Dann hast die falsche Auswahl getroffen


----------



## BunzLee (21. März 2012)

Zaid schrieb:


> Und wielang musst du noch ?^^
> Muss bis 17 Uhr



Ebenfalls 17 Uhr. Und ich kann mich gerade nicht motivieren was produktives zu tun...


----------



## Bibbie (4. April 2012)

Moinmoin....

*Kaffee, Tee und heisse Schokolade hinstell*


----------



## Erynberia (4. April 2012)

Guten Morgen.

*sich eine Tasse Kaffee nimmt*


Danke, Bibbie. Genau das, was ich jetzt brauche. Kaffeeeeee......


----------



## Defausel55 (4. April 2012)

Moin Moin

mein erster Urlaubstag und ich kann mir meine Wartezeit bis die Herren von der DHL kommen nicht mit WoW verkürzen 

Mal schauen was man da noch aus der Spielekiste kramen kann^^


----------



## Yinj (4. April 2012)

Das tolle an diesem Mittwoch ist, das nach morgen schon Wochenende ist.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (4. April 2012)

Loina schrieb:


> hab noch ein problem was den jahrespasse angeht,habe meine kontodaten eingeben oben will er noch das abonnent wissen wieviel monate ich abschliessen will
> versteh das ganze nicht so richtig .
> die sollen mir nichts von konto abbuchen,will ja mit t-online weiterbezahlen



das geht nur per abbuchung oder kreditkarte...


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (4. April 2012)

aso moin erstmal.. is ja ma wieder
NIX
los -_- schade..
war ma so schön hier... immer was zu reden, oder sind die server wieder da?


----------



## Unique. (4. April 2012)

Moinsen

weiss jemand wo ich die patchnotes nachlesen kann was heute gefixed wurde...


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (4. April 2012)

bisher noch nich.. bzw steht zumindestens nix auf der blizz seite


----------



## Demontra (11. April 2012)

Moien, noch keiner hier? Sind nicht Ferien?


----------



## Alexi @ Ysera (11. April 2012)

Demontra schrieb:


> Moien, noch keiner hier? Sind nicht Ferien?



Jepp es sind Ferien - meine "Kurzbeiner" sind zu Hause.

Aber es sind selbst für Ferien zu wenig hier.


----------



## Demontra (11. April 2012)

Ja, ganz meiner Meinung...
Bin grad aufgewacht, lunse noch im bett, da mein Freund noch schläft, dachte ich schau hier grad mal mom Handy rein um mich unterhalten zu lassen.... 
Aber vielleicht wirds ja noch


----------



## Knallkörper (11. April 2012)

Ich grüße alle ungeduldigen...!


----------



## Fordtaurus (11. April 2012)

jo, tote Hose hier.... áprospos lé "Toten Hosen" haben wohl heute vor 30 Jahren ihr erstes Konzert gegeben, also dan mal HAPPY BÖÖÖRSDAI Kuddel Campibo & Co

! Punk´s dead es lebe der PUNK !


----------



## Demontra (11. April 2012)

Mir ist nur langweilig, ums spielen gehts nichtmal so sehr, hab noch die restliche Woche Urlaub, nur hier wird man immer schön unterhalten, da freu ich mich immer drauf einfach nur mitzulesen


----------



## jimmyjump (11. April 2012)

KAnn mir jemand sagen wann dieses Jahr das Sonnenwendefest ist? (von - bis)

Danke


----------



## Alexi @ Ysera (11. April 2012)

Hmm nix mit 11 Uhr

Die Realms fahren schon so langsam wieder hoch, zwar ist meiner noch nicht aktiv, aber das kann sich ja nur noch um Minuten handeln.

Man sieht sich online.
Alexi

Edith: Das Sonnenwendfest ist vom 21. Juni bis zum 4. Juli.


----------



## Bibbie (25. April 2012)

Guten Morgen...

*Tee, Kakao, Kaffee und belegte Brötchen hinstell*

Ich hab völlig verpeilt, das heute Mittwoch ist^^ Das erste mal in zig Jahren


----------



## Greuliro (2. Mai 2012)

Dann bin ich heut mal der erste.

Ausgerechnet zum server down kann ich nicht schlafen :/


----------



## Nosticma (2. Mai 2012)

same here bin auch schon seit 2-3uhr wach naja gucken was die wartungs arbeiten uns heute wieder bringen


----------



## sensêij1988 (2. Mai 2012)

ne Ankündigung dazu gabs ja leider nicht da heißt es abwarten und Tee trinken in meinem Fall aber kaffee


----------



## SonGokuKid (2. Mai 2012)

Ich hoff mal das se fix wieder up sind :-) Hab nacht durchgemacht mit der Freundin und jetzt ist se schlafen und ich brauch Beschäftigung :-)
Zum glück hab ich Urlaub :-)


----------



## Greuliro (2. Mai 2012)

Nosticma schrieb:


> same here bin auch schon seit 2-3uhr wach naja gucken was die wartungs arbeiten uns heute wieder bringen



naja, bei mir ab 4:30


----------



## wardamon (2. Mai 2012)

NA zum Glück bin ich dann also nicht der einzige süchtige :-D




Ich stell erstmal ne Runde Kaffe.... hat einer noch Brötchen?


----------



## katja0175 (2. Mai 2012)

Guten morgen!


----------



## SonGokuKid (2. Mai 2012)

wardamon schrieb:


> NA zum Glück bin ich dann also nicht der einzige süchtige :-D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier dir ein Brötchen reich.
Guten morgen an alle :-)


----------



## Nosticma (2. Mai 2012)

jo gut morgen euch  weiß einer was heute noch uff de realms kommt bis auf den 20% buff?


----------



## Morgolosch (2. Mai 2012)

Werd mir auch erstmal noch was zum Frühstücken organisieren. Dann ganz viel Tee um die doofe Erkältung zu verbannen.


----------



## sharas1 (9. Mai 2012)

MORGÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄN....!!!!

*käffchenschlüüürf*


----------



## Acid_1 (9. Mai 2012)

MORGÖÖÖÖN.

*kekse des verderbens rumreich*


----------



## sharas1 (9. Mai 2012)

Machen die lustig anstatt munter?


----------



## Varagon (9. Mai 2012)

Server sind wieder Online.

Guten Morgen


----------



## Bumblebee1893 (9. Mai 2012)

Moin !
Heute in einer Woche werden die meisten Diablo 3 zocken :-)


----------



## basti.core (23. Mai 2012)

määääääääh


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (23. Mai 2012)

guten morgen.. is ja 0 los hier -_-


----------



## improwars (23. Mai 2012)

Jo leider...vor 3-4 Jahren war der Mittwochstread immr gut voll, da kam man teilweise mit dem lesen ganed nach


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (23. Mai 2012)

genau. zu WOTLK war das auch übel..
man konnte nich wirklich mitlesen 

aber naja.. was solls... ich geh ma in die schule 
bin aber in 3 stunden wieder da hihihi


----------



## Phenyl19 (23. Mai 2012)

Morgen zusammen :-)


----------



## Elrigh (30. Mai 2012)

Was, schon wieder Mittwoch und die WOW-Server sind down?

Naja, macht nix, spiel ich halt Diablo 3...

Oh.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gambel19 (13. Juni 2012)

Server down, Server down....^^


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Juni 2012)

Mittlerweile sind ja nicht nur in WoW Wartungsarbeiten, sondern seit D3 ist das gesamte Battlenet Mittwochs down. Wo soll das hinführen? Schließt sich Steam an? Origin? Games for Windows Live? Kollektive Wartung der Spieleportale? *kreisch*


----------



## Gambel19 (13. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sind ja nicht nur in WoW Wartungsarbeiten, sondern seit D3 ist das gesamte Battlenet Mittwochs down. Wo soll das hinführen? Schließt sich Steam an? Origin? Games for Windows Live? Kollektive Wartung der Spieleportale? *kreisch*




Das sind die grausigen Vorstellungen der Hard-Core 24 Std Zocker?..o.O:=)


----------



## Selphis (20. Juni 2012)

Neeeeeeeeeein  da hab ich doch endlich mal frei bekommen und was ist? Serverwartung *schnief* 

Draußen regnets nur, Wohnung is sauber, naja da bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig als Kaffee zu trinken und frische Brötchen zum frühstück kaufen zu gehen ........ hoffen wir mal die "Drohung" das es bis 11 Uhr dauert stimmt nicht .



*Tisch decken geht wer was will einfach schreien* 


*Den Kaffeeduft ins Forum wedel*


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Juni 2012)

Ohje, ich darf mir wenn der Server down ist keine pvp videos angucken>.<
Dann bekomm ich nur noch mehr Bock zu zocken !


----------



## DerWann (20. Juni 2012)

ich nehm ein Kaffee schwarz, sehn uns später auf SEN´JIN


----------



## Nergonom (20. Juni 2012)

Da ich meist arbeiten bin,hab ich die Wartung auch voll verratzt. Nun hab ich frei,hab mir mein Frühstück an den Rechner gebracht,starte,gehe auf buffed und BÄM! *Mittwochstread*
Dann werd ich mal in Ruhe frühstücken...


----------



## Selphis (20. Juni 2012)

DerWann schrieb:


> ich nehm ein Kaffee schwarz, sehn uns später auf SEN´JIN






*DerWann nen Kaffe zuschieb extra stark*

schlimm wenn man mal Freizeit hat und alles erledigt hat... man weiß nicht was man tun soll


----------



## Selphis (20. Juni 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ohje, ich darf mir wenn der Server down ist keine pvp videos angucken>.<
> Dann bekomm ich nur noch mehr Bock zu zocken !



ein grund warum ich des nicht mache


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Juni 2012)

oh man nix los hier *gähn* schreibt ma was


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (20. Juni 2012)

http://www.youtube.c...e&v=Uz7hNNu36CU

kann mein keine videos mehr posten ode rbin ich grade einfach nur zu doof


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=48kvVKIvxFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Absolutes Lieblingsvideo.<3


----------



## Karadul (20. Juni 2012)

Pfffffff kommt schon... ich will endlich mal loslegen und meinen 13ten 85er hochziehen... oder im lfr sinnlos deathwing kloppen, und das ohne rota ohne was.. einfach druff halt.. oder während die anderen kämpfen, mal kurz aufs balkon und rauchen.... langweilig.............


----------



## Karadul (20. Juni 2012)

siehste man muss nur dumm meckern und schon die server da...


----------



## Nerdavia (20. Juni 2012)

Kennt ihr das schon 


http://youtu.be/V2_ueohYRhU


----------



## Bibbie (27. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen

Mal Kaffee, Tee und *schnipp* ein riesen Frühstücksbuffet bereit stell


----------



## Knallkörper (27. Juni 2012)

Mittlerweile reichen hier 1-2 belegte Brötchen und 1-2 Tassen Kaffee... den rest kannste an die Tafel spenden!


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (4. Juli 2012)

oha is überhaupt wer da... voll öde...


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (4. Juli 2012)

anscheind sind die server wieder da... viel spaß wenns noch wer lesen sollte


----------



## Fremder123 (4. Juli 2012)

Schon? Das ging ja fix. Die Zeiten, wo bis 18 Uhr verschoben wurde sind wohl endgültig vorbei. Ich würd ja "gut so" sagen, sitz aber auf Arbeit...


----------



## Pink_Hoof (1. August 2012)

Guten Morgen und schon gesehen..Wartungsarbeiten bis 13 Uhr verlängert..da hat man mal nen Tag frei


----------



## BIGMON (1. August 2012)

Ich habe Urlaub und bin auch begeistert, daß die WA bis 13 andauern sollen. Klasse


----------



## Fredericus (1. August 2012)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen,

Tjaaa, bis 13h, so so. - Zefixsackzementkruzifixdammichnomma !!!
An und für sich konnte man ja ab Anfang August damit rechnen. Wird wohl eine Weile verlängerte WA geben. Blizzard hat zu tun. Pre-Event für diesen Monat einbauen, Spielkern auf neue Höhen bringen (Erhöhung der Systemvoraussetzungen) und dann noch für MoP vorbereiten. Bin sowieso gespannt, ob diesmal wieder alles so reibungslos verläuft, wie bei der Einführung von Cataclysm. Der Release war im Vergleich zu allen vorigen wirklich gut gelungen, finde ich.

Und? Was gibts Neues?

Fritzchen


----------



## Fremder123 (1. August 2012)

Fredericus schrieb:


> Bin sowieso gespannt, ob diesmal wieder alles so reibungslos verläuft, wie bei der Einführung von Cataclysm. Der Release war im Vergleich zu allen vorigen wirklich gut gelungen, finde ich.


Allerdings. Es mag komisch klingen, aber das lief fast ein wenig ZU gut. Völlig unspektakulär. Über den BC-Launch und die unspielbare Höllenfeuerhalbinsel redet heute noch jeder WoWler. Angesichts des katastrophales Diablo 3-Releases war Cata natürlich göttlich (und ich sage mal Ähnliches für MoP voraus), aber so ganz ohne Skandale wars auch irgendwie leicht öde.^^


----------



## IchbinArzt (1. August 2012)

Bis 13 Ur Wartungsarbeiten ? Also ich glaube trotzdem das sie früher wieder da sind. Auf der anderen Seite ist es mir aber auch egal da ich jetzt nen 10 Stunden Arbeitstag vor mir habe ^^ So verpasse ich wenigstens kaum etwa. Für alle die heute frei haben kann ich nur raten: Geht mal vor die Tür, der Tag soll schön werden. Der Winter kommt eh schneller als manchen lieb ist ^^

Grüße,

Doc


----------



## Knallkörper (1. August 2012)

Bis 3 Uhr morgens Raidtests gehabt und nun auf Arbeit... drücke euch die Daumen das es nicht noch eine Wartungsverlängerung gibt!


----------



## Fremder123 (1. August 2012)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Geht mal vor die Tür, der Tag soll schön werden.


Ja toll, sehr schön. Ich sitz im Büro, draußen sollen 28°C werden und das heißt, dass es hier drin ab Mittag 30 sind. Die nächsten Tage noch wärmer. Also auch wenn das viele nicht verstehen, aber mir reichen im Sommer 25°C Höchsttemperatur, auf so ne Hitze wie letzte Woche kann ich gut verzichten.


----------



## Noti (1. August 2012)

guten morgen..


----------



## Elroth (1. August 2012)

Guten Morgen erstmal 

Das doch ätzend !  Was mache ich denn jetzt den ganzen Tag auf der Arbeit, wenn ich nicht zocken kann, haha


----------



## Knallkörper (1. August 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ja toll, sehr schön. Ich sitz im Büro, draußen sollen 28°C werden und das heißt, dass es hier drin ab Mittag 30 sind. Die nächsten Tage noch wärmer. Also auch wenn das viele nicht verstehen, aber mir reichen im Sommer 25°C Höchsttemperatur, auf so ne Hitze wie letzte Woche kann ich gut verzichten.



Das sehe ich auch so!


----------



## Jordin (1. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is mir langweilig


----------



## Michithekiller (1. August 2012)

Achja welch eine Nachricht bis 13uhr Wartungsarbeiten, sowas brauche ich am Mittwoch -.-


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. August 2012)

Ich will spieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen. ._.

Werd schon ganz hibbelig undso!


----------



## Mofeist (1. August 2012)

zum ersten mal seit ewigkeiten verlängerte wartungszeiten xD?


Dann wohl erstmal ne runde in der beta rumdaddeln hehe


----------



## Vrocas (8. August 2012)

wielange is heute der server down ?


----------



## vortigaunt (8. August 2012)

bis er wieder on ist ^^ :-P


----------



## Vrocas (8. August 2012)

und das is wann ^^:-P?


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (8. August 2012)

moin zusammen...

hoffe die server kommen früh wieder on :-)


----------



## Vrocas (8. August 2012)

servus!


----------



## Redrak (8. August 2012)

Guten Morgen!

Normalerweise gehen die Server ja inzwischen relativ schnell wieder on...aber warten wir mal ab.
Musste eben erstmal mit dem Internet kämpfen,das spinnt jeden Tag.


----------



## Redrak (8. August 2012)

Server wieder on...

Schönen Tag noch in der World of Warcraft!!!  Wuhu!


----------



## Michithekiller (22. August 2012)

so, die minuten zähle bis 13uhr :>


----------



## Zaid (22. August 2012)

Ich hock eh auf der Arbeit bis 17Uhr wenn sie bis dahin wieder on sind ist alles gut


----------



## Volusenus (22. August 2012)

Hier war auch schon mal mehr los.


----------



## Zaid (22. August 2012)

Ferienzeit ist vorbei was willst machen  
Die Kinderchen sind in der Schule


----------



## Volusenus (22. August 2012)

Nun, in meiner bayerischen Heimat gibt's noch 3 Wochen.


----------



## Zaid (22. August 2012)

Hmm ja Bayern ist ja auch so Spezielfall


----------



## Gnirzgnarf (22. August 2012)

Hi;
ich lese hier schon länger.
Hab mich auch mal dazugesellt^^   Bin seit 4 stunden aus der Nchtschicht raus Kids sind im Kindergarten und schule Frau ist einkaufen.
Ok mein Feierabendbier bleibt mir^^
Für die Aufsteher Kaffe hinstell und Bröchen hinleg


----------



## IchbinArzt (22. August 2012)

http://vimeo.com/44163975

....es gibt ja auch noch ein RL und das kann so schön sein, gell ? ;-)


----------



## Gnirzgnarf (22. August 2012)

Mein RL ist gleich das Bett


----------



## vortigaunt (22. August 2012)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> http://vimeo.com/44163975
> 
> ....es gibt ja auch noch ein RL und das kann so schön sein, gell ? ;-)



da fand ich das Video der amerikanischen Olympiateilnehmer besser^^

die warn für meinen Geschmack bischen synchroner^^


----------



## IchbinArzt (22. August 2012)

vortigaunt schrieb:


> da fand ich das Video der amerikanischen Olympiateilnehmer besser^^
> 
> die warn für meinen Geschmack bischen synchroner^^



Du achtest da auf den Mund ? ^^

Also ich fands besser als das vom Schwimmteam. Übrigens waren die Cheers die ersten die das so gemacht haben. Danach hats eine 
Cheergruppe eines Fußballvereins nachgemacht und erst dann kam das US Schwimmteam. Durch Olympia wurde nur letzteres bekannter als die anderen.


----------



## BoP78 (22. August 2012)

Zur Info für alle Rastlosen: Dafür ist immerhin D3 schon wieder verfügbar (entgegen der Ankündigung 15 Uhr) und mit dem neuen Patch tatsächlich wieder interessant 

Das hält jetzt wieder bis 29.8. vor - meinen Dank an Civilization 4 für die Überbrückung der Leere^^


----------



## blackhexers (22. August 2012)

Seit 2h nix neues? 

/push und /still waiting


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (22. August 2012)

oh man is echt öde geworden hier


----------



## IchbinArzt (22. August 2012)

Server sind wieder da ! RL geht wieder off ^^


----------



## blackhexers (22. August 2012)

Server sind wieder online!


----------



## Fredericus (29. August 2012)

Guten Morgen,

Ui, bin ja mal der erste. Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Aktualisierung des Blizzard Downloaders? Habe den Launcher kurz nach 6h gestartet, bin ja neugierig und soo ungeduldig, er hat dann auch fein den Downloadbalken mit der Meldung "aktualisierte Tools werden heruntergeladen" gezeigt und hängt jetzt bei "Aktualisierung der Installationsdateien". Was sucht der? Updates für das Spiel? Oder nur für den Launcher? Wenn er Spielupdates sucht, ist das Problem klar. Die Daten sind noch nicht freigegeben. Aber wenn nicht, ist das vielleicht der gleiche Bug, wie damals bei Diablo3?

Ansonsten kann ich es kaum noch erwarten. Hoffe, alles klappt so gut wie beim Cataclysm Release (oder besser xD). Allen einen schönen Tag und jede Menge Spaß, Spiel und Spannung.


Fritzchen


----------



## Loony555 (29. August 2012)

Bin auch total gespannt auf 5.0.4. 
So oft kommt es ja nicht vor, dass eine neue dicke Zahl an erster Stelle der Version steht. 
Immer spannend.

Am meisten freue ich mich auf ein paar besondere, "neue-alte" Mounts, die auf diversen Twinks verteilt sind, und nun endlich auch meinem Main zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## Ariatne (29. August 2012)

Loony555 schrieb:


> Am meisten freue ich mich auf ein paar besondere, "neue-alte" Mounts, die auf diversen Twinks verteilt sind, und nun endlich auch meinem Main zur Verfügung stehen.



Ich mich auch da es mir erst vor 1 Woche gelungen ist Anzu sein Mount zu endlocken.


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (29. August 2012)

moin, 

ich freu mich auch total auf den patch und vorallem auf die mounts bei meinem shadow den ich mir grad hoch level...

weiß einer ob die berufs änderungen auch heute kommen? den der inschriftler kann in der beta stäbe herstellen, und meinem priester würden die gefallen :-)


PS: *Kaffee reich*


----------



## Playhouse (29. August 2012)

Moin Moin,
denkt daran wenn ihr Probleme haben solltet mit der installation dass ihr den 64 Bit client aus dem wow ordner löscht...

und ich freu mich auch schon drauf*gg*

mfg


----------



## Asterix1703 (29. August 2012)

Seid 5 min noch bei 0% der Optiemierung :-) Und ja ichhabe denn 64 bit Teil heraus gelöscht.


----------



## elint (29. August 2012)

Wie lange gehn die Wartungsarbeiten heute? War gestern nicht online.


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (29. August 2012)

normal stand da 3-11Uhr....hoffe es passt so oder vielleicht noch früher :-)


----------



## Asterix1703 (29. August 2012)

Ok jezt macht er was ob es daran liegt das ich über die Exe gestartet habe an stele von Launcher ka mir auch egal.

Hier für alle anderen nochmal die Info zum Entfernen der 64 Bit version.

Link


----------



## Fredericus (29. August 2012)

Asterix1703 schrieb:


> Seid 5 min noch bei 0% der Optiemierung :-) Und ja ichhabe denn 64 bit Teil heraus gelöscht.




Genau davon sprach ich in meinem ersten Post. Der Launcher/Updater sucht nach Installationsdateien. Für den Launcher oder für das Spiel? Und was hat es zu bedeuten, dass die neue Version eine englische ist? (Siehe entsprechendes Verzeichnis) Auch wenn die Sprache nach wie vor Deutsch ist. Bei Diablo hat es einen Fehler gegeben, der darin bestand, dass auf den englischen bzw US Launcher upgedatet wurde. Die machen doch nicht etwa den selben Fehler gleich zweimal? Oder doch?

Fritzchen


----------



## Alri (29. August 2012)

bei mir stand bis 15 uhr -.- < /br> von 0% auf 1% dauert (gefühlt) ewig,von 1% auf 2% dauert (gefühlt) eine zweite ewigkeit,von 2% auf 5% dauert eine halbe (gefühlte) ewigkeit,von 5% auf 100% dauerte eine (gefühlte) minute.dafür ist mein wow ordner mal auch um 8 gb kleiner als vorher


----------



## Fredericus (29. August 2012)

Noch was:

Ich habe den vollständigen Pre-Patch seit Wochen im Verzeichnis TempMig liegen. Also, wenn der Launcher zum Update frei ist, warum findet er dann die Daten nicht? xD

Und selbstverständlich mit Admin-Rechten und ohne 64bit client. Aber es geht nicht weiter. Der grüne Installationsbalken für die Tools läuft durch, danach wird die Launchermaske geschlossen und das kleine Fenster "Aktualisierung der Installationsdateien" erscheint. Da kommt der Fortschrittsbalken bis zum letzten i , und das wars dann.


Fritzchen


Riecht wirklich arg nach Wiederholung des Diablo3 Fehlers, seufz. Blizzard sollte wirklich wieder mehr Gehalt zahlen.


----------



## Acid_1 (29. August 2012)

Bei mir ist es ein auf und ab, mal gehen ein paar Prozent langsamer, mal gehen sie schneller. Zur Zeit des Posts grade bei 28%.
Solange ich den neuen Patch heute noch spielen kann, bin ich glücklich. 

Uhhh, er zeigt die Patchnotes an. xD
Es geht voran, jetzt lädt er die restlichen Dateien runter.

Bis er da fertig ist, spiel ich mal D3.


----------



## Knallkörper (29. August 2012)

Einen schönen guten Morgen... ich fühle mich wie ein kleines Kind zu Weihnachten!


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (29. August 2012)

Stimmt grad im Forum geschaut...

""Diesen Mittwoch werden alle europäischen Realms von 03:00 bis 15:00 Uhr nicht erreichbar sein. Zusätzlich dazu wird der kostenpflichtige Charktertransfer während dieser Zeit nicht verfügbar sein.

Zusätzlich dazu werden das Arsenal, die Accountverwaltung, der Blizzard Shop, die Foren und der Rest unserer Webseite von 03:00 bis 05:00 Uhr nicht zur Verfügung stehen.

Wir bitten um euer Verst! ändnis.""


----------



## Makiver (29. August 2012)

Moin moin 

Hoffe nur das die Server doch noch pünktlich Online gehen... den die Optimierung war nach 15min fertig , leider dauert es mit den Server wohl heute etwas Länger^^


----------



## freakybullet (29. August 2012)

Moin,
grade mal im forum rumgestöbert... sieht wohl nach 15uhr aus..

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/5208452161


----------



## IchbinArzt (29. August 2012)

Das Patchen dauert recht lange......Hab nen schnellen PC aber irgendwie dauert das aufräumen der WoW Daten ewig :-( Hatte gehofft das ich es vor der Arbeit noch patchen kann. Daraus wird wohl nix :-(

In den USA gabs übrigens verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten. Bin mal gespannt ob das heute bei uns auch so ist.


----------



## Valdrasiala (29. August 2012)

In USA wurde die downtime um 3 STD verlängert. Schaun wir mal wie es hier ist...


----------



## Makiver (29. August 2012)

Wie ich aus der Vergangenheit gelernt habe wird es wohl heute Abend was mit Zoggen ..... Na Ja ... dann aber richtig ... 

zur Optimierung . Klar das es bei manchen etwas länger dauert denn es wird fast das ganze Game umgeschrieben (fast Neuinstallation).

Was mann auch für ein schnellen Rechner hält ist zweierlei Game 3D oder Datenverarbeitung --- Da gibt es auch ein paar kleine Unterschiede...


----------



## Alri (29. August 2012)

15 uhr sind schon die verlängerten wartungsarbeiten.vorher war es bei 11 oder 12 uhr


----------



## Zaid (29. August 2012)

Wie gut das ich bis 18Uhr auf der Arbeit verweile


----------



## Alri (29. August 2012)

was mir aber angst macht ist,dass ich ca 300 erfolgspunkte verloren hab. *mal das arsenal durchstöbern geh*


----------



## peet_k1 (29. August 2012)

download und optimierung ist abgeschlossen, hab das video schon sehen können, aber server sind noch off...



hat wer ne ahnung wann die sever hochgefahren werden?



lg
peet


----------



## Playhouse (29. August 2012)

15 uhr^^


----------



## Derulu (29. August 2012)

peet_k1 schrieb:


> hat wer ne ahnung wann die sever hochgefahren werden?



15 Uhr

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/5208452161


----------



## Fremder123 (29. August 2012)

Vor Arbeit fix Rechner angemacht zum patchen. Dann kam die Optimierung... Dauer zwischen 15 und 60 Minuten. <.< Hab den PC anlassen müssen und bin halt so zur Arbeit gefahren, also läuft er jetzt bis heut Nachmittag. Wie gut dass die Strompreise so günstig sind. xD


----------



## Playhouse (29. August 2012)

ein tipp am rande...SSD Festplatte!!! hat bei mir keine 5 minuten gedauert mit der optiemierung^^


----------



## peet_k1 (29. August 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> 15 Uhr
> 
> http://eu.battle.net...opic/5208452161




danke für die info!


hab keine ssd festplatte trozdem in 15 min fertig gewesen ;-)


----------



## Knallkörper (29. August 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Vor Arbeit fix Rechner angemacht zum patchen. Dann kam die Optimierung... Dauer zwischen 15 und 60 Minuten. <.< Hab den PC anlassen müssen und bin halt so zur Arbeit gefahren, also läuft er jetzt bis heut Nachmittag. Wie gut dass die Strompreise so günstig sind. xD



Und sie werden noch günstiger...


----------



## Michithekiller (29. August 2012)

Die sollenhinne mache, ich leg gleich en Ei auch wenns nur prepatch ist^^


----------



## elint (29. August 2012)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> Und sie werden noch günstiger...



Bis 2020 um 30% in Deutschland. Da werden einige Familen laut aufschrein. :-(


----------



## Nortos (29. August 2012)

Hmpf. Will starten, dann kommt aber "Der Launcher kann keine Patch-informationen abrufen. Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre Internetverbindung." Hat sonst noch wer das Problem ? Und das Internet ansich funktioniert ja, wie man an diesem Beitrag sieht.

Tag fängt ja toll an ...

btw: Moin an alle.


----------



## elint (29. August 2012)

Nortos schrieb:


> Hmpf. Will starten, dann kommt aber "Der Launcher kann keine Patch-informationen abrufen. Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre Internetverbindung." Hat sonst noch wer das Problem ? Und das Internet ansich funktioniert ja, wie man an diesem Beitrag sieht.
> 
> Tag fängt ja toll an ...
> 
> btw: Moin an alle.



Hatte ich auch vor Wochen. Im Spieleverzeichniss direkt die wow.exe starten half bei mir.

Aja, moin moin...;-)


----------



## Nortos (29. August 2012)

So wie's aussieht kann ich eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com nicht anpingen. Scheint ein Netzwerkproblem beim Provider zu sein ... toll ...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (29. August 2012)

elint schrieb:


> Bis 2020 um 30% in Deutschland. Da werden einige Familen laut aufschrein. :-(



mein rat: haut den strom raus, solange er noch gunstig ist....das gleiche gillt für pkw treibstoff...


----------



## elint (29. August 2012)

Nortos schrieb:


> So wie's aussieht kann ich eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com nicht anpingen. Scheint ein Netzwerkproblem beim Provider zu sein ... toll ...



Denke nicht das es ein ISP - Problem ist, wars bei mir auch nicht. Rechner neu starten, defrag starten und dann direkt aus dem Spieleverzeichnis die woe.exe starten.


----------



## Nortos (29. August 2012)

elint schrieb:


> Denke nicht das es ein ISP - Problem ist, wars bei mir auch nicht. Rechner neu starten, defrag starten und dann direkt aus dem Spieleverzeichnis die woe.exe starten.




Leider nicht sooo einfach. ISP-Problem isses wahrscheinlich wirklich nicht. WOW.exe hatte ich auch schon gestartet, Anmeldung klappt, Bildschirm: Patch erforderlich -> Neu starten -> Patch konnte nicht angewendet werden .... Mist ! Werde nochmal ein wenig stöbern oder mich gleich an den Support wenden.


----------



## Derulu (29. August 2012)

Der Support wird dir zu folgendem raten:

"Firewall und Virenschutz ausmachen bitte und wow.exe als Administrator ausführen" (dieser Tipp hilft nämlich bei guten 75% aller Patchprobleme seit mit Cataclysm der neue Launcher/Patcher eingeführt wurde, weswegen sie ihn immer wieder nennen


----------



## AlucardG (29. August 2012)

Ich hatte den prepatch schon runtergeladen ist es richtig das ich jetzt noch mal die selbe menge an gb runterladen soll ?


----------



## Der Papst (29. August 2012)

Alri schrieb:


> was mir aber angst macht ist,dass ich ca 300 erfolgspunkte verloren hab. *mal das arsenal durchstöbern geh*




bei mir fehlen auch ein paar Punkte (ca.90), komisch ist bei mir auch, dass einige der Weltereignisse, die ich eigentlich alle komplett abgeschlossen hatte, nun auch wieder als "nicht erledigt" angezeigt werden, der Metaerfolg ist aber nach wie vor "erledigt". Das widerspricht sich irgendwie...


----------



## Derulu (29. August 2012)

Der schrieb:


> bei mir fehlen auch ein paar Punkte (ca.90), komisch ist bei mir auch, dass einige der Weltereignisse, die ich eigentlich alle komplett abgeschlossen hatte, nun auch wieder als "nicht erledigt" angezeigt werden, der Metaerfolg ist aber nach wie vor "erledigt". Das widerspricht sich irgendwie...



Sobald es möglich ist, alle Charaktere einmal einloggen, dann sollte angeblich alles richtig übernommen und angezeigt werden


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (29. August 2012)

lol...

ihr macht euch jetzt schon gedanken wegen der erfolgen? wir haben noch fast 5 stunden wartung am server und am arsenal, ist doch logisch das da noch nichts richtig angezeigt werden kann


----------



## Lahri (29. August 2012)

ich kann heute abend leider nicht zoggen und den neuen retri spielen


----------



## AlucardG (29. August 2012)

Muss hier sonst noch wer 6gb patchen obwohl er den prepatch hat ?


----------



## Nortos (29. August 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Der Support wird dir zu folgendem raten:
> 
> "Firewall und Virenschutz ausmachen bitte und wow.exe als Administrator ausführen" (dieser Tipp hilft nämlich bei guten 75% aller Patchprobleme seit mit Cataclysm der neue Launcher/Patcher eingeführt wurde, weswegen sie ihn immer wieder nennen




Jahaaaa, da ich nicht ganz unbewandert im IT-Bereich bin hae ich das natürlich schon alles gemacht. Da gehöre ich zu den 25%. Mit msconfig auch schon den Benutzerdefinierten Systemstart durchgeführt ohne Erfolg. Da ich Win-XP nutze habe ich auch keine Admin-Rechte Probleme ... so'n Mist.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (29. August 2012)

hab in ca ner halben stunde alles unten gehabt... tools, optimierung und auch den download..
jetzt müssten die server nur live gehn


----------



## Valharis (29. August 2012)

AlucardG schrieb:


> Muss hier sonst noch wer 6gb patchen obwohl er den prepatch hat ?





Nö, bei mir wurde ca 25 Minten WoW neu optimiert (was auch immer), da ich den Patch schon runtergeladen hatte und dann kamen nochmal 400 MB oder so, ging also recht fix

Joa und nu hat man ja noch etwas Zeit die Bude mal wieder auf Fordermann zu bringen usw^^

Wegen den Erfolgen hatte ich auch mal geguckt (hab auch weniger als gestern), aber so wie schon einige schreiben sollte man erstmal alle Chars durchloggen und dann nochmal gucken ob was fehlt

ich freu mich schon auf meinen Himmelsdrachen^^


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (29. August 2012)

bei mir wird kaum was neues sein wegen den  erfolgen 
au0er das ich mim dudu 3 rar in BC gefunden hab die ich mim pala noch nich hatte


----------



## Rußler (29. August 2012)

Hats bei der Optimierung auch die ganze Zeit 0% angezeigt?

Oder macht der bei mir grade echt nichts, und ich warte umsonst?


----------



## Yoshitomo (29. August 2012)

elint schrieb:


> Bis 2020 um 30% in Deutschland. Da werden einige Familen laut aufschrein. :-(



Joah, vor Allem die, die mit Strom heizen müssen. Da kommen dann bei nem 4-Personenhaushalt ruckzuck 11000 Kw/h zusammen und da wird dann richtig abgezockt. Üblicherweise bekommt man wenn man größere Mengen kauft nen anständigen Rabatt aber beim Strom ist das Gegenteil der Fall.


----------



## peet_k1 (29. August 2012)

Rußler schrieb:


> Hats bei der Optimierung auch die ganze Zeit 0% angezeigt?
> 
> Oder macht der bei mir grade echt nichts, und ich warte umsonst?




nein du wartest nicht umsonst... hatte ich auch gedacht doch dann nach 10 min wurde die prozentanzeige aktiviert und der patch runtergeladen


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (29. August 2012)

Rußler schrieb:


> Hats bei der Optimierung auch die ganze Zeit 0% angezeigt?
> 
> Oder macht der bei mir grade echt nichts, und ich warte umsonst?



das kann manchmal recht lange dauern.. hatte das bei der beta a das ich 3 stunden warten musste bei der optimirung


----------



## Rußler (29. August 2012)

peet_k1 schrieb:


> nein du wartest nicht umsonst... hatte ich auch gedacht doch dann nach 10 min wurde die prozentanzeige aktiviert und der patch runtergeladen



Hmm okay, mal sehn. Ist bei mir nämlich schon seit ner stunde auf 0%! Wird wohl noch etwas dauern.

THX erstmal!


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (29. August 2012)

weiß einer was die optimirung bewirkt?


----------



## AlucardG (29. August 2012)

Was muss ich machen ? Ich soll 6,6 gb runterladen hatte aber den prepatch der nun weg ist allerdings habe ich den noch mal auf einer externen festplatte. wie bekomme ich das jetzt hin das ich nur die 400 mb saugen muss ?


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (29. August 2012)

bis du den pre auf die intere platte gezogen hast hast du die 6,6gb nochma runtergeladen...
von daher lad die lieber nochmal


----------



## Derulu (29. August 2012)

Tigres schrieb:


> weiß einer was die optimirung bewirkt?



Ja...die alten Spieldateien werden überschrieben und nicht mehr benötigte Dateien entfernt- der Ordner wird "entschlackt"


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (29. August 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ja...die alten Spieldateien werden überschrieben und nicht mehr benötigte Dateien entfernt- der Ordner wird "entschlackt"



danke ;D
hab ich mir fast gedacht war mir nur nich wirklich sicher


----------



## Annovella (29. August 2012)

AlucardG schrieb:


> Muss hier sonst noch wer 6gb patchen obwohl er den prepatch hat ?



Nope, musste noch irgendwie 600 Megabyte laden.

Btw. mein Ordner war vor der ersten automatisierten Entleerung Seitens Blizzard vor einigen Wochen/Monaten rund 34 GB groß. Jetzt nurnoch knapp ca 18,5GB. Super Sache von Blizzard! Wenn ich mir vorstelle wie man damals n halber PC Experte sein musste um Patches zu downloaden, in den richtigen WoW Ordner zu schieben oder mal auszusortieren..


----------



## AlucardG (29. August 2012)

Tigres schrieb:


> bis du den pre auf die intere platte gezogen hast hast du die 6,6gb nochma runtergeladen...
> von daher lad die lieber nochmal


ähh ne die sind schon wieder auf dem rechner drauf und da ich  nur eine umts flat mit 5 gb habe würde ich lieber die 6 gb dowload vermeiden 
darum wäre es super wen mir einer helfen könnte


----------



## Valharis (29. August 2012)

ja die optimierung ist wirklich eine feine Sache, hatte wo du es geschrieben hast auch mal geschaut, sind bei knappe 19,5 GB, das war mal einiges mehr


----------



## Hornswoogle (29. August 2012)

sind die server noch down


----------



## Noti (29. August 2012)

Ja, bis 15 uhr


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (29. August 2012)

schau nach 
also vor 5 min war noch nix da


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (29. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uz7hNNu36CU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hier ma nen bissi was zum schaun


----------



## Alri (29. August 2012)

Yoshitomo schrieb:


> JDa kommen dann bei nem 4-Personenhaushalt ruckzuck 11000 Kw/h zusammen. Üblicherweise bekommt man wenn man größere Mengen kauft nen anständigen Rabatt aber beim Strom ist das Gegenteil der Fall.




 als ob du mit lumpigen 10 bis 20k kw per anno ein großabnehmer wärst ... das haben manche "kunden" im monat.und selbst die sind noch keine großkunden ^^


----------



## RichterMaltred (29. August 2012)

Jaja..... " Von 3:00 - 11:00 Uhr " ..... das Blizz aber dann doch immer bis 15:00 Uhr verlägert ist blöd


----------



## Stoneprince (29. August 2012)

Aber im Startfenster steht nichts von Verlängerung, find ich mal sowas von blöd.


----------



## Glamdulin (29. August 2012)

ist doch nix neues das an nem grösseren Patchday die Wartungsarbeiten verlängert werden...und die Aktualisierung des Tooltips im Launcher kommt meist auch erst meist kurz bevor die Server wieder Live gehen...naja was solls ich hab frei und genug Kaffee...isch hab Zeit


----------



## Lucid (29. August 2012)

es ist patchday, was erwartet ihr? das sollte man eigentlich langsam kennen, dass die server nicht vor 14/15/16/17 uhr on sein werden


----------



## Thomke (29. August 2012)

Kann mir hier evtl. jemand weiter helfen? 

bei mir lädt der nix es kommt immer nur eine Fehlermeldung Blizzard Launcher: Konnte Installastionsdaten-URL von http://<locale>.patch.battle.net:1119/patch nicht auflösen. Bitte überprüfen sie ihre Internetverbindung.Ich hab schon als Admin gestartet Firewall aus gehabt AntiVir auch es passiert nix.


----------



## Acid_1 (29. August 2012)

Ich lese grad die bekannten Probleme des Patches... lol "Es ist nicht möglich, im Eiswellensee zu fischen."


----------



## AlucardG (29. August 2012)

Bitte kann mir keiner helfen ? Wie kann ich es umgehen die 6,6gb noch mal laden zu müssen ? Den pre patch habe ich noch mal seberat auf einer externen aber wie bekomme ich die jetzt so in den wow ordner das er erkennt das er den patch schon hat ?


----------



## Noti (29. August 2012)

Echtzeit Scanner bei Avira ausschalten , hat bei mir geholfen...


----------



## Alri (29. August 2012)

das was du neu ziehen musst ist nicht der patch.der optimierer hat deine wow instalation für so vermurkst befunden,dass du 6gb noch nachziehen musst.da hülft nix außer zum bekannten fahren um dein umts/gprs limit nicht zu belasten.


----------



## Thomke (29. August 2012)

Echtzeit Scanner aus geht bei mir auch net


----------



## Thomeek (29. August 2012)

Stoneprince schrieb:


> Aber im Startfenster steht nichts von Verlängerung, find ich mal sowas von blöd.



ja dort hab ich auch als erstes geschaut.
aber im WoW Forum stehts
http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/5208452161


----------



## Annovella (29. August 2012)

Tigres schrieb:


> hier ma nen bissi was zum schaun




Ich empfehl ja: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2ekLO8BwxwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Domiel (29. August 2012)

hi

für alle die bei der optimierung bei 0% festhängen..

1. launcher beenden
2. den kompletten addon ordner entfernen, am besten aufs desktop ziehen
3. repair programm starten
4. wow normal starten, evtl. extra als admin starten, wenn es nicht voreingestellt ist

dies hatte bei mir wunderbar geholfen, nachdem ich über eine stunde bei 0% war

danach ging es nach 10min weiter


----------



## Ruepel47 (29. August 2012)

*zieht ein paar Brötchen und eine Kanne Kaffee aus dem Inventar*
na, beobachtet Ihr auch den Ladebalken? 

LG Rüpel


----------



## Blackben (29. August 2012)

eher die Uhrzeit xD


----------



## Thomke (29. August 2012)

Ladebalken?

Ich schmeiss meinen Pc gleich gegen die Wand ! Nix hilft alles ausprobiert und immer die scheiß Meldung


----------



## Glamdulin (29. August 2012)

Blackben schrieb:


> eher die Uhrzeit xD



man darf auch das verzweifelte alle 10min wow starten einloggen und feststellen das die server noch down sind


----------



## Buschwalker (29. August 2012)

ich wart das die server wieder on gehen >.<


----------



## Valdrasiala (29. August 2012)

> *Mists of Pandaria Digital Deluxe Mount and Pet Released*
> If you bought the *Digital Deluxe* version of Mists of Pandaria you should receive your *mount*, *pet*, and *achievements* when logging in after Patch 5.0.4.



Juhuuuu!


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. August 2012)

Da man immer will, was man nicht kriegen kann, bin ich grade richtig heiß auf WoW, obwohl ich sonst kaum spiele 
Kommt endlich on, ihr verdammten Server!


----------



## AlucardG (29. August 2012)

Domiel schrieb:


> hi
> 
> für alle die bei der optimierung bei 0% festhängen..
> 
> ...




DU hast eine Repair exe ? meine ist weg genau so wie der downloader


----------



## Fremder123 (29. August 2012)

Buschwalker schrieb:


> ich wart das die server wieder on gehen >.<


3 Stunden lang? Wüsst ich besseres anzufangen mit der Zeit.


----------



## Fedaykin (29. August 2012)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ich empfehl ja:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Och nee, dann doch lieber das Original


----------



## Ruepel47 (29. August 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> 3 Stunden lang? Wüsst ich besseres anzufangen mit der Zeit.




komm Fremder, weih uns in deine tiefsten Geheimniss ein..... und spar dir Sätze wie "Wohnung aufräumen...Wäsche waschen...(alles schon fertig)


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (29. August 2012)

AlucardG schrieb:


> DU hast eine Repair exe ? meine ist weg genau so wie der downloader



o.O ok dann hast du iwie nen prob..
un wenns richtig scheiße läuft kannst alles nochma neu runterladen -.-
hoffe das ma nich


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (29. August 2012)

Ruepel47 schrieb:


> komm Fremder, weih uns in deine tiefsten Geheimniss ein..... und spar dir Sätze wie "Wohnung aufräumen...Wäsche waschen...(alles schon fertig)



schau dir das an XD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SGlxDAP7zZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alri (29. August 2012)

AlucardG schrieb:


> DU hast eine Repair exe ? meine ist weg genau so wie der downloader




 die kannst du hier runterladen http://ftp.blizzard.com/pub/WoW/other/Repair.zip


----------



## Annovella (29. August 2012)

Glamdulin schrieb:


> man darf auch das verzweifelte alle 10min wow starten einloggen und feststellen das die server noch down sind



Ja, so ergeht es mir auch. Nebenbei noch n Film schauen oder so xD

Btw wenn ihr echte Patchnotelesefreaks seid:

Link

HF beim einstudieren! xD


----------



## Vyren (29. August 2012)

Sagt dann bitte wer hier im Forum wenn die Server online sind?

Mir fehlen nurnoch 22% also Spielbar is' es schon und 22% bis es ganz fertig ist

Greetz Vyren

&#8364;dit: Fertig


----------



## Magogan (29. August 2012)

Hmm, bei mir ging der Patch-Download ziemlich gut - zumindest dafür, dass ich ihn mit UMTS herunterladen musste. Ab morgen sollte mein normales Kabel-Internet wieder funktionieren und ich kann dann die restlichen rund 400 MB runterladen, die noch fehlen. Spielen sollte ich bereits jetzt schon können, allerdings sind die Server noch nicht on^^

@Vyren: Guck doch auf die Realmstatus-Seite.


----------



## Glamdulin (29. August 2012)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ja, so ergeht es mir auch. Nebenbei noch n Film schauen oder so xD
> 
> Btw wenn ihr echte Patchnotelesefreaks seid:
> 
> ...



nääää ich guck grad im talentplaner bissken durch die sind auch endlich übersetzt...von daher geh ich nachher erstmal mit meinem Druiden los und schliesse Freundschaft mit einem Hasen,Käfer oder sonst irgendeinem Krabbeltier 

und btw: ich guck Stargate nebenbei ;-)


----------



## cherry009 (29. August 2012)

Moin

Dauert eigentlich der "Spieldateien werden neu konfiguriert" Prozess bei euch auch eine halbe Ewigkeit ?
Weiß nicht lasse das jetzt seit guten 20 Minuten laufen und der ist gerade mal bei 16%.


----------



## Ruepel47 (29. August 2012)

Tigres schrieb:


> schau dir das an XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*schwitz*    ja, das war ein Schurke.... ein gaaaanz pöser Schurke...  ich entschuldige mich für meines gleichen aber Ihr Trauren habt so schönes Fell und wir stehen doch auf Leder   

LG (ein) Rüpel


----------



## Annovella (29. August 2012)

Glamdulin schrieb:


> nääää ich guck grad im talentplaner bissken durch die sind auch endlich übersetzt...von daher geh ich nachher erstmal mit meinem Druiden los und schliesse Freundschaft mit einem Hasen,Käfer oder sonst irgendeinem Krabbeltier
> 
> und btw: ich guck Stargate nebenbei ;-)



Ja gute Idee. Ich schau mir auch mal die Talentbäume vom Mage/Krieger an.

Ich schau Jacky Chan, Wheels on Meals:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UrlxwlCHFXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


YAYAAAYYAAYYAYAAYAYAAAYAAYYAYAYAYA YAAA! xD


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (29. August 2012)

Ruepel47 schrieb:


> *schwitz*    ja, das war ein Schurke.... ein gaaaanz pöser Schurke...  ich entschuldige mich für meines gleichen aber Ihr Trauren habt so schönes Fell und wir stehen doch auf Leder
> 
> LG (ein) Rüpel



XD
die kuh wurde nur deswegen erstellt...
aber leider hats nur für 2 folgen gereicht da krieger nich mein ding is ^^ sonst naja XD

vielleicht fang ich sowas nochma an ^^ mit mop wollte ich eh noch nen hordie machen der sterben muss hrrhrhrrrr


----------



## Glamdulin (29. August 2012)

die Server sind wieder On o0 oder will mich Blizzard trollen?


----------



## Vyren (29. August 2012)

Glamdulin schrieb:


> nääää ich guck grad im talentplaner bissken durch die sind auch endlich übersetzt...von daher geh ich nachher erstmal mit meinem Druiden los und schliesse Freundschaft mit einem Hasen,Käfer oder sonst irgendeinem Krabbeltier
> 
> und btw: ich guck Stargate nebenbei ;-)



Pet-Battle ist nicht im Patch implementiert ;x

&#8364;dit: Ich seh gerade die haben das bis auf 15 Uhr verschoben, ab da sollten alle Server laufen


----------



## Derulu (29. August 2012)

Vyren schrieb:


> Pet-Battle ist nicht im Patch implementiert ;x



Aber Druiden (ich glaube die waren es) haben nun die Fähigkeit, dass ihnen eine Stunde lang ein (Umgebungs-) Wildtier folgt (mit geringer Glyphe) als wäre es ihr Haustier


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (29. August 2012)

Server wieder ONLINE ;D


----------



## RedDevil96 (29. August 2012)

Server sind online !!!!

Grad beim einloggen


----------



## Vyren (29. August 2012)

Server online, viel Spaß beim spielen und rumprobieren!


----------



## StarBlight (29. August 2012)

Frostmourne und Kil Jaeden lassen noch auf sich warten. Passt gut, meine Installation wird gerade noch optimiert ^^

Edit:
Wenn man vom Teufel spricht XD
Optimierung bei 22% ;_;


----------



## Ruepel47 (29. August 2012)

Ysera ist online!
see you and bye bye


----------



## Saji (12. September 2012)

Höhö, wollte gerade nach einer ausgedehnte GW2-Charr verkloppt alles was nicht bei drei aus dem AoE draußen ist-Session noch nach meinen WoW-Charakteren gucken und musste dann sehen das ja alle Server offline sein. In diesem Sinne "Happy Wednesday, happy Patchday". Der Patch ist übrigens nicht sehr groß, scheint wohl nur ein Hotfix für den Magierbug zu sein. Ich werde ihn vermissen. *g*


----------



## Ayi (12. September 2012)

tja, werd dann wohl auch solange auf GW 2 ausweichen müssen ^^ Wollte eigentlich in WoW meine Dailys machen, bevor ich dann zur Arbeit los muss. Aber jetzt kann ich das wohl erst nach Feierabend machen... Egal

Mir ist kein Mage-Bug aufgefallen (was aber wohl auch daran liegt, dass ich meinen mit dem neuen Talentbaum bisher noch nicht gespielt habe). Was gab es denn da für einen?


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (12. September 2012)

Moin Moin....alle noch am schlafen? :-)

*mal kaffee in die runde stellen*


----------



## Noti (12. September 2012)

Kaffee... da bin ich doch dabei.^^ moin moin


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (12. September 2012)

weiß jemand ob das event heute schon kommt oder erst nächste woche?


----------



## Noti (12. September 2012)

nächste woche komm`s erst....


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (12. September 2012)

ah okay, danke


----------



## Cumulonimbus (12. September 2012)

Guten Morgen , 

naja heute mal nen kleiner Patch der Fehler beheben soll. Mein Launcher hat gerade etwas heruntergeladen. Jetzt heisst es warten bis die Server wieder am Start sind.


----------



## Cazor (12. September 2012)

bin on


----------



## Noti (19. September 2012)

Morgen... Wartungsrarbeiten bis um 11 Uhr


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (19. September 2012)

Moin... hoffe die lassen die server früher on kommen :-)


*Kaffee in die runde stell*


----------



## Fearzone (19. September 2012)

Account seit langem wieder mal aufgeladen und vergessen das Dienstag/Mittwoch ist :OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ... scheisse ich hatte grad so fun wieder mal seit langem in WoW^^


----------



## IchbinArzt (19. September 2012)

Moin Moin :-)

Mein Gefühl sagt mir das die Server vor 11 Uhr zurrück sind :-) Im Prinzip ist es mir aber egal da ich eh bis heute Abend arbeiten muss :-( Und danach gehts dann auf in die letzte Cata ID Woche :-)


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (19. September 2012)

naja vor 11 uhr hoffe... ich aber man weiß ja nich, immerhin ist es ja auch die letzte wartung vor MoP :-)


----------



## Cyringsoul (19. September 2012)

Guten Morrggäähhnn,

scheint diesmal kein Patch zu geben .. *Kaffee in die Runde schieb


----------



## Fearzone (19. September 2012)

Sehr geehrter Frau Blissart ich will spiiiilen , hossa !


----------



## Merikur (19. September 2012)

Moin Moin.....

ich hoffe die Server sind heute früher wieder da muss noch meinen Mage diese Woche uf 85 bringen. Und heute habe ich nunmal viel Zeit xD


----------



## Noti (19. September 2012)

server wieder on


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (3. Oktober 2012)

hmm keiner da ... ÖDE


----------



## nrg (3. Oktober 2012)

Es ist 7.30 Uhr an einem Feiertag. Da haben die meisten besseres zu tun als hier rum zu hängen


----------



## Daylife (3. Oktober 2012)

Augenscheinlich ja nicht


----------



## nrg (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich arbeite gerade und mir ist langweilig, da darf man spammen


----------



## Fearzone (17. Oktober 2012)

STARTE DAS VERDA**** SPIEL ! ICH WILL UNREAL BG SPIELEN !!!!!


/PUSH


----------



## revil84 (17. Oktober 2012)

los server geht on, ich will zocken....


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (17. Oktober 2012)

moin...

na was meint ihr kommen die server bald wieder on oder müssen wir echt bis 11uhr warten?

*kaffee reich*


----------



## Cyringsoul (17. Oktober 2012)

Guten Morgen ....

von mir aus können die Server gerne noch ne Weile weg bleiben ... Hauptsache sie fixen den ganzen Buggymüll endlich.

Greetz


----------



## Escroc (17. Oktober 2012)

Die Server gehen auf jedenfall vor 11 Uhr wieder on !


----------



## Fearzone (17. Oktober 2012)

Man ey ! ich bin hässlich ja ! ich brauche Computerspiele whutdafock ... ya sir plz let me in G-Crawler !


----------



## Grusader (17. Oktober 2012)

*Kaffee und Kekse an alle verteilen* Guten Morgääähn  :-)


----------



## Cyringsoul (17. Oktober 2012)

*Kaffee und Kekse klau* ... njamnjam ...


----------



## Fearzone (17. Oktober 2012)

Bier drückt mich grad gut in die Credits^^... Ich wäre so gern religiös ... will auch ma die Gebote umschreiben , vorallem jetzt da Server down sind !


----------



## Fredericus (7. November 2012)

Moin Moin,

Kaffee steht aufm Tisch, Kekse (mampf, schluck) sind aus, öhm.

Normaler (hihi) Serverneustart heute, oder gab es eine Ankündigung für Wartungsarbeiten? Gestern nichts gelesen, heute steht auch nichts auf der Startseite.
Naja, Kaffee, Kippe und Käpt´n Wahl in den USA.

Allen einen schönen Tag heute!

Fritzchen


----------



## Blöidl (7. November 2012)

Ich wundere mich auch, dass es dazu keine Nachricht auf der Startseite gibt. Würd mich ja jetzt schon interessieren, wie lange die Server down sind...


----------



## ReDdEvll (7. November 2012)

Hat Blizzard wohl vergessen


----------



## Blöidl (7. November 2012)

Scheint so, denn auch auf der offiziellen Battle.net-Seite ist das nicht aufgeführt:

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/1028281/


----------



## BIGMON (7. November 2012)

Hm, die lassen sich aber gut Zeit...


----------



## hellboys1302 (7. November 2012)

https://twitter.com/BlizzardCSEU_DE zur Info. Hätten aber auch was in den Loginscreen schreiben können

Gruß Hell


----------



## IchbinArzt (7. November 2012)

*88 Besucher lesen dieses Thema.......und wollen jetzt endlich Galleon killen ^^
*


----------



## BIGMON (7. November 2012)

Danke Hell...


----------



## hellboys1302 (7. November 2012)

Bitte :-D


----------



## Grusader (7. November 2012)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgäääähn *Kaffee und Kekse in die runde verteil*   ;-)


----------



## Blöidl (7. November 2012)

Na toll, bis um 11 Uhr. :-(


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (7. November 2012)

Morgen :-)

mmh is ja aber schon komisch das weder im spiel noch auf der blizz hp was dazu steht...


----------



## Hank Smith (7. November 2012)

Haben vor lauter Wahlaufregung den Eintrag vergessen. Aber wir kennen uns ja aus.

Um halb 6 aufgewacht obwohl frei. Gekotzt, Magenkrämpfe, Server Down. Toller Tag. :-D


----------



## Klobbireturns (7. November 2012)

Kann mir ma wer sagen, ob heute bis 11 uhr Down is ? Bei Blizz find ich nüchts :S


Tante Edit:
Ach mist lesen bildet xD

Danke ^^ ... erstma kaffee.... dann bin ich auch aufmerksamer


----------



## moddok (7. November 2012)

Hank schrieb:


> Haben vor lauter Wahlaufregung den Eintrag vergessen. Aber wir kennen uns ja aus.
> 
> Um halb 6 aufgewacht obwohl frei. Gekotzt, Magenkrämpfe, Server Down. Toller Tag. :-D



Like!


----------



## Lancelothikus (7. November 2012)

Hank schrieb:


> Haben vor lauter Wahlaufregung den Eintrag vergessen. Aber wir kennen uns ja aus.
> 
> Um halb 6 aufgewacht obwohl frei. Gekotzt, Magenkrämpfe, Server Down. Toller Tag. :-D


----------



## Lancelothikus (7. November 2012)

Hank schrieb:


> Haben vor lauter Wahlaufregung den Eintrag vergessen. Aber wir kennen uns ja aus.
> 
> Um halb 6 aufgewacht obwohl frei. Gekotzt, Magenkrämpfe, Server Down. Toller Tag. :-D



Sch**ss auf neuen US - Präsident! Maaaaaan gife Server, ich will was töten!


----------



## Hank Smith (7. November 2012)

Obama hat mich grade angerufen, ich soll dir sagen:

"give"

:-D

PS: Er würde auch auf dich scheissen, hat aber grade eine kleine Party, er lässt fragen ob du das eben selbst machen kannst. :-D


----------



## Lancelothikus (7. November 2012)

Hank schrieb:


> Obama hat mich grade angerufen, ich soll dir sagen:
> 
> "give"
> 
> ...



Sag Dem mal, geht nicht, ich muss den Galleon und den Sha töten.


----------



## Nerdavia (7. November 2012)

Und ich dachte heute ist nichts weil ja nirgends etwas angekündigt war......naja

Trotzdem.....Morgääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääään


----------



## Klobbireturns (7. November 2012)

Aaaaah .... eine Stunde :> ich hasse es mittwochs frei zu haben >.<


----------



## Nisbo (7. November 2012)

Klobbireturns schrieb:


> Aaaaah .... eine Stunde :> ich hasse es mittwochs frei zu haben >.<





Wem sagst Du das ^^


Aber Mittwoch Spät oder Nachtschicht zu haben ist auch nicht besser *g*


----------



## Korgor (7. November 2012)

Da hat man Spätschicht und morgens Zeit zum Zocken... und dann sind diese Server down ...
Blizz ist an allem Schuld


----------



## Papafisch (7. November 2012)

Da hat sich sicher die Hartzfearfraktion ausgeheult das sie seit wochen galleon nicht legen konnten, da ja die arbeitende früh- oder normalschicht vorm arbeitsbeginn schon eingeloggt war. 
Getreu dem Motto: Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm


----------



## Knallkörper (7. November 2012)

Na mal schauen ob die Server pünktlich da sind.


----------



## Nerdavia (7. November 2012)

*Blizzard CS EU DE* &#8207;@*BlizzardCSEU_DE*  Die Wartungsarbeiten wurden verlängert und sollten nun um 13:00 Uhr CET abgeschlossen sein. Bitte entschuldigt die Unannehmlichkeiten




Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Pereace (7. November 2012)

Morgen  

gief Server on! Mal schauen ob es was neues gibt


----------



## Hsvfan (7. November 2012)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> Na mal schauen ob die Server pünktlich da sind.



Die kommen nicht pünktlich on.....bei Blizzard feiern sie den Wahlsieg von Obama ( oder
sind so tode betrübt weil Romney verlor und jetzt streiken ) !


----------



## Hanon (7. November 2012)

Hsvfan schrieb:


> Die kommen nicht pünktlich on.....bei Blizzard feiern sie den Wahlsieg von Obama ( oder
> sind so tode betrübt weil Romney verlor und jetzt streiken ) !




Scheint wirklich so zu sein  ODER sie suchen immer noch galleon!


----------



## Padawurminator (7. November 2012)

Kaum ist es 11 Uhr, schreiben sie 13 Uhr. Mal hoffen, dass sie 13 Uhr dann auch on sind es nicht plötzlich 15 Uhr heißt oder so^^


----------



## dreifragezeichen (7. November 2012)

nee server kommen nicht on, obama hat paar freiminuten zum zocken bekommen XD


----------



## AlucardG (7. November 2012)

LOl um 13 Uhr kommen die jetzt erst on -.- 
ist den nächste Woche schon patch day oder was wtf


----------



## martiko28 (7. November 2012)

Na klasse... erst wird gar keine Wartung angekündigt, dann bis 11 Uhr, jetzt bis 13 Uhr.

Die Informationspolitik von Blizz ist mal wieder kaum zu übertreffen.


----------



## Hanon (7. November 2012)

Padawurminator schrieb:


> Kaum ist es 11 Uhr, schreiben sie 13 Uhr. Mal hoffen, dass sie 13 Uhr dann auch on sind es nicht plötzlich 15 Uhr heißt oder so^^




darauf traue ich mich zu wetten^^


----------



## Hanon (7. November 2012)

dreifragezeichen schrieb:


> nee server kommen nicht on, obama hat paar freiminuten zum zocken bekommen XD




genau der legt jetzt galleon das erklärt alles


----------



## Knallkörper (7. November 2012)

Die Informationen bezüglich der Wartungen, sind echt für den Ar***... eine Minute vorab erst zu sagen; sry Guys wird doch erst um 13:00 Uhr was, ohne Worte!


----------



## Nerdavia (7. November 2012)

Habe ich oben doch geschrieben....steht auf Twitter

*Blizzard CS EU DE* &#8207;@*BlizzardCSEU_DE*   Die Wartungsarbeiten wurden verlängert und sollten nun um 13:00 Uhr CET abgeschlossen sein. Bitte entschuldigt die Unannehmlichkeiten


----------



## Xerj (7. November 2012)

Was tun die so großartiges das die Server bis 13 Uhr down sind?


----------



## Pereace (7. November 2012)

hmm =/ 13 uhr son fuck


----------



## spâm-priest (7. November 2012)

lmafoo 13 uhr? -.-


----------



## AlucardG (7. November 2012)

Blöde Präsidentschaftswahl -.- die feiern alle und wir schauen in die röhre ... ach ne unsere Server stehen ja in Frankreich was machen die franz Männer den da bitte ?


----------



## Nerdavia (7. November 2012)

Xerj schrieb:


> Was tun die so großartiges das die Server bis 13 Uhr down sind?



Die führen heute im Spiel eine Haftpflichtversicherung ein, damit man die Reparaturkosten der Ausrüstung nicht alleine tragen muss ))


----------



## Xerj (7. November 2012)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Die führen heute im Spiel eine Haftpflichtversicherung ein, damit man die Reparaturkosten der Ausrüstung nicht alleine tragen muss ))



Hmm Repkosten werden doch sowiso bei vielen Gilden schon übernommen


----------



## MoOnYMoOn (7. November 2012)

Als ich heute morgen geschaut habe waren die wartungsarbeiten bis 11 und nun wollte ich vor der arbeit noch schnell ein paar dailys machen und schwups wartungsarbeiten bis 13 uhr


----------



## dreifragezeichen (7. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sucht immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



deswegen kommen die server erst 15 uhr on XD


----------



## Hanon (7. November 2012)

dreifragezeichen schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> sucht immer noch
> ...




Yes we can!


----------



## MoOnYMoOn (7. November 2012)

was das ein neues reittier ?


----------



## Pereace (7. November 2012)

Ein Worldboss!


----------



## dreifragezeichen (7. November 2012)

nun spass beiseite, die putzfrauen haben so kräftig gefeiert, das sie wieder den stecker vom server vergessen haben rein zu stecken... das geht ja mal garnicht BLIZZ... auch die müssen mal richtig ausgebildet werden. oder ne arbeitsanweisung am server anheften

1. vorsichtig stecker suchen
1.1 wenn stecker nicht gefunden SOFORT auf dem Alarmbutton hauen (großer roter Schalter an der Wand)
2. wenn stecker gefunden 
2.1 reinigen 
2.2 trockenen
3. stecker rein stecken


naja die arbeitsanweisung ist verbesserungswürdig


----------



## MoOnYMoOn (7. November 2012)

ist das nicht Galleon oder wie der heißt 
den gibt es doch schon


----------



## Schamystyle (7. November 2012)

Der lief eben an meim Fenster lang :O


----------



## dreifragezeichen (7. November 2012)

Schamystyle schrieb:


> Der lief eben an meim Fenster lang :O



und liefen schwarz gekleidete männer hinter her (secret service)?


----------



## bobtheblob (7. November 2012)

Tja das kommt davon wenn man zum Lehrling sagt "Lösch" den server


----------



## bobtheblob (7. November 2012)

Aber warum bin ich nicht verwundert? Das Wetter ist Scheiße und ich habe Zeit. Natürlich müssen die Server down sein!


----------



## Hanon (7. November 2012)

dreifragezeichen schrieb:


> und liefen schwarz gekleidete männer hinter her (secret service)?



eher Mulder und Scully


----------



## Schamystyle (7. November 2012)

@ diedreifragezeichen

nicht direkt, aber die lauern in den Büschen


----------



## Hsvfan (7. November 2012)

Hier war auch schon mal mehr los ..wenn die Server verspätung hatten bzw Wartungsarbeiten verlängert wurden!


----------



## Schamystyle (7. November 2012)

Hahahaha
wo ich das Bild sehe mit Obama sucht Galleon
ich glaub das ist 2 tage alt,
denn nu hat er beim Wahlsieg gesagt
"we found Galleon" xD


----------



## Hanon (7. November 2012)

Hsvfan schrieb:


> Hier war auch schon mal mehr los ..wenn die Server verspätung hatten!




Die schlafen alle noch weil sie solange auf waren und vorm Fernseher gesessen sind.


----------



## dreifragezeichen (7. November 2012)

Hanon schrieb:


> eher Mulder und Scully



mysteriös


----------



## Oronarc (7. November 2012)

also mich wundert diese verlängerte Wartungszeit ganz und gar nicht. Blizzard will halt mal auf allen Servern Galleon präsentieren und das Vieh muss halt erst in den Tiefen Azeroths gesucht und vor allem gefunden werden...


----------



## bobtheblob (7. November 2012)

daran erkennt man die geringe arbeitslosigkeit in deutschland


----------



## Hsvfan (7. November 2012)

Hanon schrieb:


> Die schlafen alle noch weil sie solange auf waren und vorm Fernseher gesessen sind.



Ich war auch bis 5 Uhr auf und hab das verfolgt....und bin auch schon wieder hier


----------



## dreifragezeichen (7. November 2012)

Schamystyle schrieb:


> Hahahaha
> wo ich das Bild sehe mit Obama sucht Galleon
> ich glaub das ist 2 tage alt,
> denn nu hat er beim Wahlsieg gesagt
> "we found Galleon" xD




nee heute ebend schnell zusammen gebastelt^^


----------



## Hanon (7. November 2012)

Hsvfan schrieb:


> Ich war auch bis 5 Uhr auf und hab das verfolgt....und bin auch schon wieder hier




dito aber nicht alle sind so pro wie wir


----------



## Hsvfan (7. November 2012)

Hanon schrieb:


> dito aber nicht alle sind so pro wie wir



Hmm .....oder so WoW -Süchtig??? *grübel*


----------



## Hanon (7. November 2012)

Hsvfan schrieb:


> Hmm .....oder so WoW -Süchtig??? *grübel*




süchtig bin ich glaub ich nicht mache nur dailys und raide 2 mal die woche


----------



## Hsvfan (7. November 2012)

Hanon schrieb:


> süchtig bin ich glaub ich nicht mache nur dailys und raide 2 mal die woche



Nee bin ich auch nicht....wobei die Anfangszeit die ich vor knapp 5 Jahren hatte, doch schon teils sehr krass
waren.....da waren 36 Stunden am Stück WoW zocken keine Seltenheit !!


----------



## Hanon (7. November 2012)

Hsvfan schrieb:


> Nee bin ich auch nicht....wobei die Anfangszeit die ich vor knapp 5 Jahren hatte, doch schon teils sehr krass
> waren.....da waren 36 Stunden am Stück WoW zocken keine Seltenheit !!




ja kenn das war in classic dasselbe bei mir


----------



## Hsvfan (7. November 2012)

@ Hanon

WoW , vorallen wenn man es gerade erst begonnen hat, einen sehr hohen Suchtfaktor. Zumindest bei den meisten
denke ich...kenne kaum einen in WoW der nicht auch solche krasse Zeiten erlebt hat.


----------



## Hanon (7. November 2012)

Ja bin aber auch froh das solche extremen Zockstunden vorbei sind


----------



## YseraTank (7. November 2012)

warum wurden die Arbeiten denn verlängert, kommt der neue Patch?????


----------



## YseraTank (7. November 2012)

doppelt gepostet


----------



## Hsvfan (7. November 2012)

YseraTank schrieb:


> warum wurden die Arbeiten denn verlängert, kommt der neue Patch?????



Hab nix davon gehört!

Ein Gildenkollege von mir hat ein Problem in WoW und wollte den Support anrufen...da geht wohl nur 
eine automatische Stimme ran, die sagt, das aufgrund eines dringenden Notfalls keiner erreichbar sei.

Klingt sehr mysteriös!


----------



## Hanon (7. November 2012)

Hsvfan schrieb:


> Hab nix davon gehört!
> 
> Ein Gildenkollege von mir hat ein Problem in WoW und wollte den Support anrufen...da geht wohl nur
> eine automatische Stimme ran, die sagt, das aufgrund eines dringenden Notfalls keiner erreichbar sei.
> ...


----------



## Hsvfan (7. November 2012)

Frag mich echt was da schon wieder los ist....weil Notfall.....das könnte alles mögliche sein !


----------



## YseraTank (7. November 2012)

vielleicht hat die neue Prkatikantin im Rechenzentrum in Paris wieder was ueber die Server geschuettet....und die server sind deshalb länger down, weil erst Ersatzteile bestellt werden muessen...


----------



## Hsvfan (7. November 2012)

YseraTank schrieb:


> vielleicht hat die neue Prkatikantin im Rechenzentrum in Paris wieder was ueber die Server geschuettet....und die server sind deshalb länger down, weil erst Ersatzteile bestellt werden muessen...



Laut eines Bluepost im offiziellen Forum dürfe da nix getrunken werden oder so !!


----------



## Tidra-on (7. November 2012)

Bei nem Notfall kündigt man den aber nicht vorher an ^^
"Wir schalten heute wie jeden MIttwoch die Server ab, planen jedoch einen völlig unvorbereitet auftretenden Notfall ein, so das sich die Offlinezeit um 2 Stunden erhöht"
Yes. ^^


----------



## Hsvfan (7. November 2012)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Bei nem Notfall kündigt man den aber nicht vorher an ^^
> "Wir schalten heute wie jeden MIttwoch die Server ab, planen jedoch einen völlig unvorbereitet auftretenden Notfall ein, so das sich die Offlinezeit um 2 Stunden erhöht"
> Yes. ^^



Wurde ja auch nicht vorher angekündigt.....ist jetzt während der Serverwartung beim Support wohl aufgetreten!
Ob es mit den Serverwartungen zusammenhängt wissen wir ja gar nicht!


----------



## Fremder123 (7. November 2012)

Meine Frau hat sich auch "gefreut". Arbeitet normalerweise bis 18 Uhr und ist abends dann oft zu müde um einzuloggen. Heut hat sie frei... und zack, verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten. Wenn die Server wieder online gehen hat sie aber keine Zeit mehr weil sie dann die Kinder vom Kindergarten abholt. Thats life. xD


----------



## Fittichklopfer (7. November 2012)

ich seh's schon kommen "Die Wartungsarbeiten verlängern sich bis 15.00 Uhr" ;D


----------



## Hsvfan (7. November 2012)

Fittichklopfer schrieb:


> ich seh's schon kommen "Die Wartungsarbeiten verlängern sich bis 15.00 Uhr" ;D



Ich hoffe nicht....muss noch leveln


----------



## Tidra-on (7. November 2012)

Seltsam ist allerdings das auch Aion seine Wartungsarbeiten unvorbereitet um 2-3 Stunden verlängert hat o.O
Die sind wohl alle besoffen von der Wahl -.-


----------



## Hsvfan (7. November 2012)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Seltsam ist allerdings das auch Aion seine Wartungsarbeiten unvorbereitet um 2-3 Stunden verlängert hat o.O
> Die sind wohl alle besoffen von der Wahl -.-



Ich glaube es langsam auch....naja abwarten und Tee trinken!


----------



## Fittichklopfer (7. November 2012)

mal schauen, müssten ja eigl. gleich die ersten hochfahren^^


----------



## Nerdavia (7. November 2012)

Hsvfan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nicht....muss noch leveln




Du **musst** also leveln.....aha


----------



## Hsvfan (7. November 2012)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Du **musst** also leveln.....aha



Wenn du den Clown-Smiley hinter der Aussage beachtest hättest, wüsstest du das die Aussage von mir
nicht ganz ernst war!!!


----------



## Knallkörper (7. November 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat sich auch "gefreut". Arbeitet normalerweise bis 18 Uhr und ist abends dann oft zu müde um einzuloggen. Heut hat sie frei... und zack, verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten. Wenn die Server wieder online gehen hat sie aber keine Zeit mehr weil sie dann die Kinder vom Kindergarten abholt. Thats life. xD



Das ist ärgerlich und kommt mir bekannt vor, aber wie du schon sagtest. Thats life!


----------



## Kuhkident (7. November 2012)

hm... langsam werde ich nervös... wie zum Teufel soll ich denn heute meine ganzen Dailys schaffen? Ich seh mich schon panisch kurz vor Mitternacht an der Shado Pan Garnison mit saftigleckeren Karotten um mich schmeissen, während ich noch schnell den CD für den Alchi-Trans und die Inschriften-Rolle raushaue, nur um mich kurz nach Mitternacht zu ärgern, dass ich meine tägliche Juwe-Entdeckung nicht mehr geschafft hab und zudem meine Klangglöckchen ungeerntet auf dem Feld verkümmern!!! o.O


----------



## Hsvfan (7. November 2012)

Kuhkident schrieb:


> hm... langsam werde ich nervös... wie zum Teufel soll ich denn heute meine ganzen Dailys schaffen? Ich seh mich schon panisch kurz vor Mitternacht an der Shado Pan Garnison mit saftigleckeren Karotten um mich schmeissen, während ich noch schnell den CD für den Alchi-Trans und die Inschriften-Rolle raushaue, nur um mich kurz nach Mitternacht zu ärgern, dass ich meine tägliche Juwe-Entdeckung nicht mehr geschafft hab und zudem meine Klangglöckchen ungeerntet auf dem Feld verkümmern!!! o.O



Vielleicht hilft da Baldrian!


----------



## Korgor (7. November 2012)

Dailys kann ich heute knicken - in 2min ab zur Spätschicht ...


----------



## Nerdavia (7. November 2012)

Korgor schrieb:


> Dailys kann ich heute knicken - in 2min ab zur Spätschicht ...



Na dann viel Spaß....hau rein


----------



## stefanru (7. November 2012)

alle im daily wahn seit pandaria ?


----------



## Hsvfan (7. November 2012)

stefanru schrieb:


> alle im daily wahn seit pandaria ?



Nee ich verweigere mich da standhaft! Hasse Dailys!


----------



## Rellin (7. November 2012)

Hmmmm.....
Heut lassen sie sich aber Zeit.
Unüblich. *nägelkau*
Ich will doch Daylies machen.
GOGO need Punkte.
Innermoch nicht. *fingerkau*


----------



## Kuhkident (7. November 2012)

stefanru schrieb:


> alle im daily wahn seit pandaria ?



nich unbedingt freiwillig - aber als Mountsammlerin und UnbedingtBerufsRezepteVervollständigerin quäl ich mich da tapfer durch!


----------



## Blackben (7. November 2012)

Wie gut das ich mit den Daylis fast durchbin fehlt nurnoch shadopan und himmlischen erhabenen ( beide ca 12/21 respektvoll )


----------



## YseraTank (7. November 2012)

wo bleiben die server???ß


----------



## Rellin (7. November 2012)

1 nach 1 und nichts geht.
Oh man für was bezahl ich bei denen monatlich?

Trollololo


----------



## Tidra-on (7. November 2012)

Hmmm das sieht mir nach mindestens 14-15 uhr aus....


----------



## Tøtem (7. November 2012)

YseraTank schrieb:


> wo bleiben die server???ß



die werden doch nicht nochmal verlängern?


----------



## Chakusa Cazador (7. November 2012)

dachte ich mir fast ... 17Uhr ... nicht schlecht ...

naja bis dann


----------



## AlucardG (7. November 2012)

Blizz ist heute echt faul -.- nicht mal richtig informiert wird man hier
woher haste das mit 17uhr ?


----------



## Super PePe (7. November 2012)

Gimpen die GMs wieder im LFR rum?


----------



## Grusader (7. November 2012)

....naja, wen so lange noch dauert......dan........dan brat ich mir schnell ne Schweinzhaxe mit Rotkohl und Knödel.......


----------



## iliketurtles (7. November 2012)

[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"][/font]


> [font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]OK we have an ETA for you now, the current ETA for the end of maintenance is 15:00 CET[/font]
> [font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Sorry about the extended downtime everyone.[/font]


[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]http://eu.battle.net...7926078?page=45 #887


----------



## Hanon (7. November 2012)

ETA - estimated time of arrival - vorraussichtliche Zeit wan alles wieder on ist


----------



## Raijka (7. November 2012)

Mano Server down und bei Spider Solitär komm ich auch nicht weiter


----------



## satinas (7. November 2012)

Now : Unfortunately, we need to extend the #maint for an additional 2 hours while we perform some intensive server testing. New ETA = 15:00 CET.

15:00 : Unfortunately, we need to extend the #maint for an additional 2 hours while we perform some intensive server testing. New ETA = 17:00 CET.

17:00: Unfortunately, we need to extend the #maint for an additional 2 hours while we perform some intensive server testing. New ETA = 19:00 CET.

23:30: blue post DONE !! all servers UP!


----------



## Hsvfan (7. November 2012)

*Blizzard CS EU DE* &#8207;@*BlizzardCSEU_DE*   Leider müssen wir die Wartungsarbeiten um vorraussichtlich 2 Stunden verlängern, um wichtige Tests an den Servern durchzuführen. #*maint*


----------



## Grusader (7. November 2012)

Man man man.....nicht immer aufregen.....einfach mal bischen "Pong" spielen und dan ist gut.


----------



## angerfist1977 (7. November 2012)

was da los 13.35 und noch nix on mann mann mann


----------



## consolde (7. November 2012)

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/5847765990 Wir erwarten, dass die Realms gegen 15:00 Uhr wieder zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## KilJael (7. November 2012)

Raijka schrieb:


> Mano Server down und bei Spider Solitär komm ich auch nicht weiter



Karten neu mischen, dafür einfach den Monitor 2 Minuten schütteln


----------



## martomstom (7. November 2012)

Es ist kaputt! Jetzt ist es einfach kaputt.... schade... echt


----------



## VIRUS114 (7. November 2012)

Ich frag mich nur wieso wir keine entschädigung für jeden Mittwoch erhalten.
Sicher kann man nun sagen das ist doch kleinkram sind ja nur 5 Stunden , aber hey ich hab dafür ja auch gezahlt.
Wenn sie uns dafür jeden Monat 2 Tage extra geben würden währe es ja ok.
Ich kenn kein spiel das solche wartungsarbeiten wie WOW hat.


----------



## iliketurtles (7. November 2012)

VIRUS114 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur wieso wir keine entschädigung für jeden Mittwoch erhalten.
> Sicher kann man nun sagen das ist doch kleinkram sind ja nur 5 Stunden , aber hey ich hab dafür ja auch gezahlt.
> Wenn sie uns dafür jeden Monat 2 Tage extra geben würden währe es ja ok.
> Ich kenn kein spiel das solche wartungsarbeiten wie WOW hat.



WOFÜR ZAHL ICH EIGENTLICH 13&#8364;? 1!!!1111!!elf


----------



## Haitianben64 (7. November 2012)

Hi zusammen,

einen schönen mittwoch allerseits.


----------



## Felìcìtaz (7. November 2012)

VIRUS114 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur wieso wir keine entschädigung für jeden Mittwoch erhalten.
> Sicher kann man nun sagen das ist doch kleinkram sind ja nur 5 Stunden , aber hey ich hab dafür ja auch gezahlt.
> Wenn sie uns dafür jeden Monat 2 Tage extra geben würden währe es ja ok.
> Ich kenn kein spiel das solche wartungsarbeiten wie WOW hat.




jo das die server aber die letzten monate reibungslos liefen UND mop recht gut startete wird wieder ignoriert...aber HEUTE ist alles scheisse und DAS muss jetzt wieder verallgemeinert werden...

Hauptsache der deutsche hat was zum meckern, zu hell,zu dunkel,zu warm,zu kalt...


----------



## Rellin (7. November 2012)

Felìcìtaz schrieb:


> ...UND mop recht gut startete wird wieder ignoriert...



Gut gestartet???? ich musste 15 min warten bis mein verxxxxter Gyrocopter gestartet war, und dann nochmal 5 min bis das Fahrzeug-UI da war und .....

Spass bei seite, Du hast vollkommen recht.


----------



## Xatra (7. November 2012)

VIRUS114 schrieb:


> Ich kenn kein spiel das solche wartungsarbeiten wie WOW hat.



Jetzt mal ehrlich. Wie viele Spiele hast du schon gespielt die so einen Umfang wie WOW hatten? Größe der Welt, Spieleranzahl etc.
Da kann es halt mal zu problemen kommen. Und sei froh das es heute mal seit langem wieder ne ausnahme ist. Es gab zeiten, da war das jede woche so und hat anschließend immer noch den ganzen tag geruckelt!

mein gott vllt is denen auch ne sicherung durchgebrannt oder irgendwas! Ich denke nicht das Blizz das macht um uns zu ärgern. Bin der meinung auch imm offi forum gelesen zu haben, dass wenn man beim service anruft ne automatische ansage kommt, das ein unerwarteter notfall eingetreten ist.

Also abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## Tidra-on (7. November 2012)

Felìcìtaz schrieb:


> jo das die server aber die letzten monate reibungslos liefen UND mop recht gut startete wird wieder ignoriert...aber HEUTE ist alles scheisse und DAS muss jetzt wieder verallgemeinert werden...
> 
> Hauptsache der deutsche hat was zum meckern, zu hell,zu dunkel,zu warm,zu kalt...



Sicherlich magst du recht haben, dennoch ist die Frage bei dann ca. 10 Stunden nicht nutzbarer aber bezahlter Spielzeit nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen.


----------



## Myung77 (7. November 2012)

Felìcìtaz schrieb:


> jo das die server aber die letzten monate reibungslos liefen UND mop recht gut startete wird wieder ignoriert...



rofl, das die Server die letzten Monate reibungslos laufen ^^ Ich weiss ja nicht wo du spielst aber unser Server laggt wie die Hölle (hauptsächtlich in Pandaria).Erschwerdend kommt noch dazu das seit die diesen Crossrealmscheiss eingeführt haben, man entweder in ein Lag fliegt wenn man in eine andere Zone fliegt oder abgemountet wird beim fliegen ^^ Ich weiss nicht was das mit reibungslos zu tun hat. 

Und der Service als zahlender Kunde ist auch fürn Arsch. Und damit meine ich die extrem langen Wartezeiten bis ein Gamemaster mal lust hat deine Fragen zu beantworten. Blizzard kann froh sein das die meisten leute süchtig genug sind und egal was sie machen niemals abspringen würden xD. Und wenn die Spieler nicht süchtig sind, dann frage ich mich was dieser Thread für einen Sinn hat ^^


----------



## Knallkörper (7. November 2012)

Es sind Probleme mit den HC ID's


----------



## Bellatrax (7. November 2012)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Sicherlich magst du recht haben, dennoch ist die Frage bei dann ca. 10 Stunden nicht nutzbarer aber bezahlter Spielzeit nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen.




dann lest euch doch mal die AGB´s durch... ein prozentualer ausfall ist kein grund für "schadensersatz" wenn man da bei 13 euro die man für ein SPIEL freiwillig zahlt von schaden reden kann...


----------



## Nexarion (7. November 2012)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Sicherlich magst du recht haben, dennoch ist die Frage bei dann ca. 10 Stunden nicht nutzbarer aber bezahlter Spielzeit nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen.



Dann lies dir einfach mal die AGB durch. Du hast sie angenommen und somit auch Downtime der Realms in kauf genommen.


----------



## Daown (7. November 2012)

@felicitaz
Hauptsache der deutsche hat was zum meckern,zu hell,zu dunkel,zu warm,zu kalt...

Soviel zum Thema Verallgemeinerung. xD


----------



## Bellatrax (7. November 2012)

Myung77 schrieb:


> rofl, das die Server die letzten Monate reibungslos laufen ^^ Ich weiss ja nicht wo du spielst aber unser Server laggt wie die Hölle (hauptsächtlich in Pandaria).Erschwerdend kommt noch dazu das seit die diesen Crossrealmscheiss eingeführt haben, man entweder in ein Lag fliegt wenn man in eine andere Zone fliegt oder abgemountet wird beim fliegen ^^ Ich weiss nicht was das mit reibungslos zu tun hat.
> 
> Und der Service als zahlender Kunde ist auch fürn Arsch. Und damit meine ich die extrem langen Wartezeiten bis ein Gamemaster mal lust hat deine Fragen zu beantworten. Blizzard kann froh sein das die meisten leute süchtig genug sind und egal was sie machen niemals abspringen würden xD. Und wenn die Spieler nicht süchtig sind, dann frage ich mich was dieser Thread für einen Sinn hat ^^



Alexstrasza...ich hab keine lags, da ich ne gute inetleitung und einen leistungsstarken rechner habe... mop die startquest war mist, aber nach NUR 2 std lief alles recht gut...

und meine tickets werden recht zeitnah und nett beantwortet, vielleicht weil ich auch nett mit denen umgehe...


----------



## VIRUS114 (7. November 2012)

Felìcìtaz schrieb:


> jo das die server aber die letzten monate reibungslos liefen UND mop recht gut startete wird wieder ignoriert...aber HEUTE ist alles scheisse und DAS muss jetzt wieder verallgemeinert werden...
> 
> Hauptsache der deutsche hat was zum meckern, zu hell,zu dunkel,zu warm,zu kalt...




Hört auf über die vergangenheit zu reden ihr möchtet einen Release start mit einer Spielzeit von max 12 monaten für dieses addon vergleichen und daher ist es euch egal jeden Mittwoch immer die server down 
sind ohne entschädigung ?
Währe es das Telefen der Fernseher oder die Internetleitung würden alle gleich anfangen zu heulen aber das hier ist ja wieder mal eine ausnahmen.

Und ja wir deutschen meckern viel da wir keine lust haben auf lebensverhältnisse wie im ausland wir bewahren uns unseren standard und lassen sie nicht wie andere zu grunde gehen.
Wenn du lust hast wie die anderen länder dahin zu vegetieren viel spaß aber las uns unseren Deutschen Standart ! ^_^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (7. November 2012)

Myung77 schrieb:


> rofl, das die Server die letzten Monate reibungslos laufen ^^ Ich weiss ja nicht wo du spielst aber unser Server laggt wie die Hölle (hauptsächtlich in Pandaria).Erschwerdend kommt noch dazu das seit die diesen Crossrealmscheiss eingeführt haben, man entweder in ein Lag fliegt wenn man in eine andere Zone fliegt oder abgemountet wird beim fliegen ^^ Ich weiss nicht was das mit reibungslos zu tun hat.
> 
> Und der Service als zahlender Kunde ist auch fürn Arsch. Und damit meine ich die extrem langen Wartezeiten bis ein Gamemaster mal lust hat deine Fragen zu beantworten. Blizzard kann froh sein das die meisten leute süchtig genug sind und egal was sie machen niemals abspringen würden xD. Und wenn die Spieler nicht süchtig sind, dann frage ich mich was dieser Thread für einen Sinn hat ^^



also ich weiß ja nicht, auf welchem server du spielst, ich kann mich nicht über lags beklagen.... alles gut.

zu den wartezeiten: jo, teilweise schon recht lang...das hat aber auch damit zu tun, dass wegen jedem mimimi-scheiß, ein ticket eröffnet wird...

@virus,
hast ja recht...ne absolute frechheit, dass blizzard die server wartet...hust... in wirklichkeit sind sie am kaffee trinken und die server sind nur down, um dich abzuzocken und zu ärgern...


----------



## Oronarc (7. November 2012)

Hab gerade im Internet gelesen, dass sich Blizzard aufgrund des bevorstehenden Weltuntergangs am 21.12.2012 entschlossen hat, die Server von Word of Warcraft nicht wieder hochzufahren. Die letzten Tage der Menschheit sollten die Spieler nicht in einem Onlinespiel vergeuden.

Ich finde, dass ist eine honorige Einstellung!


In diesem Sinne - es war eine schöne Zeit. DANKE


----------



## Tharthan78 (7. November 2012)

und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier xDD


----------



## Torode (7. November 2012)

Myung77 schrieb:


> rofl, das die Server die letzten Monate reibungslos laufen ^^ Ich weiss ja nicht wo du spielst aber unser Server laggt wie die Hölle (hauptsächtlich in Pandaria).Erschwerdend kommt noch dazu das seit die diesen Crossrealmscheiss eingeführt haben, man entweder in ein Lag fliegt wenn man in eine andere Zone fliegt oder abgemountet wird beim fliegen ^^ Ich weiss nicht was das mit reibungslos zu tun hat.
> 
> Und der Service als zahlender Kunde ist auch fürn Arsch. Und damit meine ich die extrem langen Wartezeiten bis ein Gamemaster mal lust hat deine Fragen zu beantworten. Blizzard kann froh sein das die meisten leute süchtig genug sind und egal was sie machen niemals abspringen würden xD. Und wenn die Spieler nicht süchtig sind, dann frage ich mich was dieser Thread für einen Sinn hat ^^



Ich weiß ja nicht wo DU spielst, aber ich spiele aktuell auf Aegwynn sowie auf Blackrock, das dürften aktuell mit Stromscale die vollsten Server Europas sein, und da laggt nix im Pandaland. Und das Problem mit dem Abmounten beim Durchfliegen von XZonen hab ich auch nicht.


----------



## Oronarc (7. November 2012)

VIRUS114 schrieb:


> Wenn du lust hast wie die anderen länder dahin zu vegetieren viel spaß aber las uns unseren Deutschen Standart ! ^_^




Ich dachte, in Deutschland wäre es Standard, Standard als Standard zu schreiben und nicht als Standart. Oder sollte es ein neuer Standart sein, dass Standart jetzt Standart geschrieben wird. Mist, ich finde, Standard sollte weiterhin Standard heißen!


----------



## Super PePe (7. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZN5PoW7_kdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VIRUS114 (7. November 2012)

Oronarc schrieb:


> Hab gerade im Internet gelesen, dass sich Blizzard aufgrund des bevorstehenden Weltuntergangs am 21.12.2012 entschlossen hat, die Server von Word of Warcraft nicht wieder hochzufahren. Die letzten Tage der Menschheit sollten die Spieler nicht in einem Onlinespiel vergeuden.
> 
> Ich finde, dass ist eine honorige Einstellung!
> 
> ...



Och nee müssen wir uns wirklich mit der langweiligen realität auseinandersetzen , können das die leute machen die sich für politik wirtschaft und gesellschaft interessieren.
Die haben doch ihre eigenen Probleme die gehen mich nichts an !
Ich muss erst mal lvl 90 werden !


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7bkXqymQqI&feature=fvwrel


----------



## Charvez (7. November 2012)

VIRUS114 schrieb:


> Währe es das Telefen der Fernseher oder die Internetleitung würden alle gleich anfangen zu heulen aber das hier ist ja wieder mal eine ausnahmen.



Ich bin vor ein paar Wochen umgezogen: Telefon hab ich keins, Internet kommt erst am 20. und Fernsehen geht erst seit wenigen Tagen über eine billige Antenne.
Aber BTT... =D


----------



## iliketurtles (7. November 2012)

Und die Server gehen on :>


----------



## Nisbo (7. November 2012)

und der Thread geht zu ^^


----------



## Klobbireturns (7. November 2012)

bei mir is immer noch nix mit online gehn *heul*


----------



## stefanru (7. November 2012)

schon wieder online?? naja bin eh noch bis 17 uhr arbeiten -_-


----------



## VIRUS114 (7. November 2012)

Charvez schrieb:


> Ich bin vor ein paar Wochen umgezogen: Telefon hab ich keins, Internet kommt erst am 20. und Fernsehen geht erst seit wenigen Tagen über eine billige Antenne.
> Aber BTT... =D




Du schreibst hier im forum hast aber kein Internet ?


----------



## Torode (7. November 2012)

Sind on


----------



## Tidra-on (7. November 2012)

Nexarion schrieb:


> Dann lies dir einfach mal die AGB durch. Du hast sie angenommen und somit auch Downtime der Realms in kauf genommen.



Hier klingt ein wenig durch das ich eine Wahl hätte. Ich möchte ja keine Diskussion lostreten inwiefern, solcherlei AGBS tatsächlich rechtlichdurchweg einwandfrei sind. Fakt ist jedoch, wenn ich das Spiel spielen möchte muss ich mir erst die nötige Software (Grundspiel & Addons) KAUFEN, zusätzlich muss ich mir jedoch noch Spielzeit MIETEN (mehr ists nicht), aber selbst dann habe ich wie ihr so schön betont keinen Anspruch auf Spielbarkeit, weil ich ja um das gekaufte und gemietete Produkt nutzen zu können, noch die AGBs durch Klick bestätigen muss die sowohl Kaufvertrag als auch Mietvertrag ab absurdum führen. Daher meine Aussage das die Frage nicht unberechtigt ist. 
Ich versuche mir verzweifelt gerade auszumalen würde derlei Verfahren sich auf andere Miet,Kauf - vereinbarungen ausweiten. 
Vielleicht ist es ja typisch deutsch, das wir derlei Geschäftgebahren hinnehmenund lediglich darauf verweisen: Das muss so, das is AGB.


----------



## Raijka (7. November 2012)

Pfeif auf den Weltuntergang da gehe ich sowieso nicht hin muss WoW zocken hab gar keine Zeit für den Mist ^^


----------



## Charvez (7. November 2012)

VIRUS114 schrieb:


> Du schreibst hier im forum hast aber kein Internet ?



Schau mal unter mein Profilbild links. 
Dann weißt du auch warum ich umgezogen bin. ^^


----------



## Grusader (14. November 2012)

Moin moin ihr lieben.....*Kaffee und Kekse ordentlich für jeden zurechtstellen*


----------



## Pereace (14. November 2012)

Morgen *gähn*

Ich geh mal Tee kochen... blöder Wartungsarbeiten! Ich dachte ich könnte vorm arbeiten noch gemütlich daddeln? Pustekuchen


----------



## Grusader (14. November 2012)

Mich würde mal interesieren, was die so bei den Wartungsarbeiten machen ?

Letzten Mittwoch ging die ja bis ca. 15 Uhr.

*zu dem Kaffee und Keksen noch frisch gebackene Pfannkuchen dazustell*


----------



## Hsvfan (14. November 2012)

@ Grusader

Das frag ich mich auch und einen schönen guten Morgen!


----------



## Bandit 1 (14. November 2012)

Ja endlich Mittwoch, endlich gibt es wieder Tapferkeitspunkte für die Dailies, endlich macht es wieder Sinn eine Hero zu gehen, endlich kann ich wieder in den LFR um mich von wildfremden beschimpfen zu lassen, endlich darf ich mich wieder über Mitspieler freuen die meinen Mob klauen und endlich wieder Sha mit den gleichen "netten" Leuten...

Komme ich rüber als würde mich das Spiel nerven ?

Falsch, es sind dieMitspieler die schweigend durch die Welt springen, nie eine Gruppe aufmachen, auch wenn es dann viel leichter wäre und wenn sie dann doch mal was tippen dann sind es meistens Flames. ^^


----------



## Hsvfan (14. November 2012)

Bandit schrieb:


> Falsch, es sind dieMitspieler die schweigend durch die Welt springen, nie eine Gruppe aufmachen, auch wenn es dann viel leichter wäre und wenn sie dann doch mal was tippen dann sind es meistens Flames. ^^



Das ist auch das was mich mittlerweile nervt an WoW....nicht WoW wird schlechter sondern die Community....wobei Blizzard schon mit Schuld hat, da
es durch Dungeonbrowser und Raidfinder immer anonymer wurde.


----------



## Magogan (14. November 2012)

Du hast vergessen, die Massengilden zu erwähnen, die durch das Gildenlevel-System entstanden sind ...


----------



## Grusader (14. November 2012)

Gäääääähn......... Wem WoW nach einer Zeit nervt, soll doch bitte Tetris spielen.  

Ist doch ganz einfach.


........oder ?


----------



## Bandit 1 (14. November 2012)

Grusader schrieb:


> Gäääääähn......... Wem WoW nach einer Zeit nervt, soll doch bitte Tetris spielen.
> 
> Ist doch ganz einfach.
> 
> ...



Da haben wir ja so einen Kandidaten. Nur mal eben einen Flame schnell hintippen und weg.

Und wenn dann bitte "Wen WOW nervt..." 

Geht doch ihr Flamer wieder zu Counterstrike dann wäre WOW ein TOPSPIEL.


----------



## Fremder123 (14. November 2012)

Grusader hat aber recht. Wenn Dich das alles so ankotzt, lass es doch einfach. Bei vielen WoWlern wird man den Eindruck nicht los dass ein gewisser Zwang dahinter steckt und schon mit vorrauseilendem Frust eingeloggt wird. Dabei soll eine Freizeitbeschäftigung doch vor allem Spaß machen. Was mich nervt das lass ich sein. Nichts muss, alles kann.


----------



## snimpf (14. November 2012)

da man ja eh grad nicht rein kann: bin nach einer längeren pause neu in mop eingestiegen, allerdings ist auf meinem server wirklich nichts mehr los. hat einer ne serverempfehlung für mich ? sollte eben gut gefüllt sein, sodass man auch gut gruppen, gilden etc. findet. falls man das so nicht beantworten kann, entschuldigt, war hier und in wow länger nicht unterwegs ;-)


----------



## Hsvfan (14. November 2012)

Also als Pve-Spieler kann ich dir Blackhand auf Hordenseite empfehlen. Sehr gut gefüllt ...Auslastung dort eigenltich immer voll.


----------



## Hsvfan (14. November 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Grusader hat aber recht. Wenn Dich das alles so ankotzt, lass es doch einfach. Bei vielen WoWlern wird man den Eindruck nicht los dass ein gewisser Zwang dahinter steckt und schon mit vorrauseilendem Frust eingeloggt wird. Dabei soll eine Freizeitbeschäftigung doch vor allem Spaß machen. Was mich nervt das lass ich sein. Nichts muss, alles kann.




Erstens : WoW war nicht immer so...heute ist es fast nur noch von Egoisten bevölkert..hauptsache ich ich ich!

Zweitens: Das mit dem aufhören wenn es nervt klingt gut....gibt nur ein Haken dran.....ich spiele gerne MMOs , nur leider
gibts kaum MMOs mit dem Umfang von WoW und was noch entscheidener ist...in jedem MMO gibts zu hauf idioten.
also kann man auch bei WoW bleiben!


----------



## Magogan (14. November 2012)

Stell dir mal vor, du hast eine Modeleisenbahn zur Hälfte fertig gebaut und möchtest diese noch erweitern, allerdings gibt es nirgendwo mehr Schienen in der Größe, die du brauchst. Was machst du dann? Einfach aufhören und das halb fertig da stehen lassen?

So ähnlich ist es auch in WoW irgendwie ...

Aber abgesehen davon habe ich meinen Account bereits gekündigt, er läuft aber erst nächstes Jahr aus ^^


----------



## Valdrasiala (14. November 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Grusader hat aber recht. Wenn Dich das alles so ankotzt, lass es doch einfach. Bei vielen WoWlern wird man den Eindruck nicht los dass ein gewisser Zwang dahinter steckt und schon mit vorrauseilendem Frust eingeloggt wird. Dabei soll eine Freizeitbeschäftigung doch vor allem Spaß machen. Was mich nervt das lass ich sein. Nichts muss, alles kann.



Problem ist nur, dass die verwöhnte mmo-kundschaft alles muss, aber nix kann.


----------



## Fremder123 (14. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor, du hast eine Modeleisenbahn zur Hälfte fertig gebaut und möchtest diese noch erweitern, allerdings gibt es nirgendwo mehr Schienen in der Größe, die du brauchst. Was machst du dann? Einfach aufhören und das halb fertig da stehen lassen?


Der Vergleich ist obsolet. Programmierst Du das Spiel, wie Du eine Eisenbahnplatte baust? Oder konsumierst Du lediglich?



Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Problem ist nur, dass die verwöhnte mmo-kundschaft alles muss, aber nix kann.


Das ist die Wurzel allen Übels. Ich MUSS Dailies machen obwohl ich keinen Bock hab. Ich MUSS raiden obwohl ich keinen Bock hab. Ich MUSS mich einloggen obwohl ich eigentlich gar nichts mit anderen Mitspielern zu tun haben will. Leider denken viele so und ich stelle dann immer wieder gern die Frage, ob diese Spieler in einem Multiplayer-Spiel richtig aufgehoben sind. Alternativen für Solisten gibt es zuhauf, dort geht einem kein anderer menschlicher Mensch auf den Geist. Wenn WoW euer Lebensinhalt ist bitte, ich für meinen Teil würde meine knappe Freizeit nicht mit einem Produkt verschwenden, was mir keinen Spaß macht und wo mich lediglich jahrelange Zwänge binden.

Und wie HSVFan sagt: Idioten gibt es überall. Mir selbst ist es lieber, diese tummeln sich in einem Spiel als draußen auf der Straße, wo man dann noch körperlich belästigt würde. Aber jedem das Seine.


----------



## Benon (14. November 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Grusader hat aber recht. Wenn Dich das alles so ankotzt, lass es doch einfach. Bei vielen WoWlern wird man den Eindruck nicht los dass ein gewisser Zwang dahinter steckt und schon mit vorrauseilendem Frust eingeloggt wird. Dabei soll eine Freizeitbeschäftigung doch vor allem Spaß machen. Was mich nervt das lass ich sein. Nichts muss, alles kann.



Dem muss ich zustimmen, als WoW mir gegen den Strich gegangen ist bin ich auch gegangen... nach nur 3Monaten Pause und etlichen MMOs die auch sehr gut waren (die mich vlt ein bisschen mehr gefässelt hätten wenn dieses Zusammenspielen schon mehr aufgebaut wäre) bin ich wieder dabei und lache mittlerweile über die Leute über die ich mich aufgeregt habe. Nicht grüßen? Gut, sein ding. Muss nicht mit meinen Mitspielern reden wenn die es nicht wollen. Ich spiele immer mit einem Freund zusammen und mehr Konversation brauch ich nicht, wir würden aber mit jedem quatschen der es will xD 
Keine Erklärungen wenn man was das erste Mal sieht? Gut, Guide auf und zur Not denen erklären die nicht so fix mit dem Informationssammeln sind. Was solls, wenn mir einer was nicht erklären will ist er dazu nicht gezwungen (Das hatte mich früher am meisten aufgeregt).




Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Problem ist nur, dass die verwöhnte mmo-kundschaft alles muss, aber nix kann.



So hart es auch klingen mag, hier muss ich auch zustimmen. Vieles was früher Vorraussetzung war um z.B. zu raiden ist heute nicht mehr gegeben, und das sehe ich gerade nur mal auf die sozialen Aspekte (Können und Verstand lasse ich jetzt mal aussen vor). Jeder muss überall mitmischen, er fühlt sich gezwungen. Fruher gab es noch genug die wussten das es nur ein SPiel ist. Jetzt sind alle die Pros, die natürlich dann auch alles machen wollen.
Bei den Leuten die anfangen im Schlachtzugsbrowser andere zu flamen frage ich mich halt wie der Spieler sich sieht?
Ab wann sieht man sich besser als alle anderen? Die Spieler die wirklich was können werden meist nicht so, eher die die das Denken.
Ich kenne mich sehr gut mit meiner Klasse aus, einen Rat abzuschlagen oder gar Hochnäsig zu werden würde mir da im geringsten nicht einfallen.



Aber was bringen all die Diskussionen, zu 1000en geführt, zu 1000en nichts gebracht. Genießt den Morgen, er ist heute wunderschön, wenn auch neblig xD

PS: Weiß wer warum ich beim zufälligen Schlachtfeld keine Eroberungspunkte bekommme wenn ich nicht 90 bin, sie dennoch als belohnung angezeigt werden?


----------



## Hsvfan (14. November 2012)

@ Fremder123

Ich gebe dir recht , das es genug Multiplayer-Games gibt wo man sich mit nicht so ganz vielen Menschen abgeben muss.
Aber , zumindest bei mir ist es so, ich gehe gerne mal eine Instanz oder auch Raid und das bietet kein Multiplayerspiel.
Zumindest ist mir keins bekannt.

Und ganz ehrlich würde es ein Offline-Rpg geben wo ich durch anwerbung von NPCs einen Raid machen könnte
wie in WoW .....würde ich das Offline - Rpg vorziehen...nur sowas gibts leider noch nicht oder ? *grübel*


----------



## Benon (14. November 2012)

@Hsvfan: Mach dir ne Mod in Skyrim


----------



## Hsvfan (14. November 2012)

@ Benon

Keine schlechte Idee ....aber ich hab das Spiel gar nicht und zweitens ich hab keine ahnung von modden !!!


----------



## Tidra-on (14. November 2012)

Hsvfan schrieb:


> @ Fremder123
> 
> Ich gebe dir recht , das es genug Multiplayer-Games gibt wo man sich mit nicht so ganz vielen Menschen abgeben muss.
> Aber , zumindest bei mir ist es so, ich gehe gerne mal eine Instanz oder auch Raid und das bietet kein Multiplayerspiel.
> ...



Najo is ja eigentlich das Guild Wars 1 Prinzip. Instanzierte Missionen, die du wenn du magst, rein mit NPCs (helden) erleben/spieln kannst.
Geben tuts das also eigentlich schon ^^


----------



## Hsvfan (14. November 2012)

@ Tidra-On

Das mit Guild Wars 1 ist mir durchaus bekannt , nur leider finde ich das Spiel zu instanziert. Ewig diese
scheiss ladebilder..irgendwie nervig

Ps. : Wir sind in einer Gilde bei Erben der Zeit....ich bin die kleine Druiden-Heilerin namens Evangelìne


----------



## Tidra-on (14. November 2012)

*wink* ^^


----------



## Fremder123 (14. November 2012)

Benon schrieb:


> PS: Weiß wer warum ich beim zufälligen Schlachtfeld keine Eroberungspunkte bekommme wenn ich nicht 90 bin, sie dennoch als belohnung angezeigt werden?


Das scheint ein Anzeigefehler zu sein. Dasselbe wird nämlich seit einiger Zeit bei meinem 46er (!) Mönch angegeben, natürlich bekommt er aber keine Eroberungspunkte. Leider zu früh gefreut.^^


----------



## Benon (14. November 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Das scheint ein Anzeigefehler zu sein. Dasselbe wird nämlich seit einiger Zeit bei meinem 46er (!) Mönch angegeben, natürlich bekommt er aber keine Eroberungspunkte. Leider zu früh gefreut.^^



Mist xD
Naja danke für die Info, hatte mich schon gefreut evtl ein Paar sammeln zu können ^^


----------



## Hsvfan (14. November 2012)

@ Tidra - On


hab die hier gerade über Buffed ne persönliche nachricht geschickt...schau mal rein !!


----------



## Tidra-on (14. November 2012)

Hsvfan schrieb:


> @ Tidra - On
> 
> 
> hab die hier gerade über Buffed ne persönliche nachricht geschickt...schau mal rein !!



dito ^^


----------



## Hsvfan (14. November 2012)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> dito ^^



ja schon gesehen xD


----------



## ofnadown (14. November 2012)

was ist den das für ein Server, der mir im Ladebildschirm angezeigt wird


----------



## IchbinArzt (14. November 2012)

ofnadown schrieb:


> was ist den das für ein Server, der mir im Ladebildschirm angezeigt wird



Das ist der Arena Pass Server ^^


----------



## Tidra-on (14. November 2012)

So die ersten sind scho wieder on ^^


----------



## IchbinArzt (14. November 2012)

ofnadown schrieb:


> was ist den das für ein Server, der mir im Ladebildschirm angezeigt wird



Das ist der Arena Pass Server ^^


----------



## Hanon (14. November 2012)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Das ist der Arena Pass Server ^^





yo Bro!


----------



## ofnadown (14. November 2012)

gibst gar nicht, ysera einer der ersten die on sind. viel spass noch


----------



## Grusader (21. November 2012)

Schönen guten Morgäääähn.

Die Server sind mal wieder off  

*reiche allen Kaffee und Kekse zur beschäftigung rüber*


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (21. November 2012)

Moin...

so ein mist, nachdem gestern abend nichts stand hoffte ich das die server nur ein neustart bekommen :-(

dann mal wieder warten, gut das es kaffee und kippen gibt


----------



## Trado (21. November 2012)

Guten Morgän!
Tjo was hat die Putzfrau nun wieder angestellt?
Wasser über die server gekippt?
Stromstecker der Server gezogen wegen ihres Staubsaugers?
man weiß es nicht.


----------



## Raveless (16. Januar 2013)

Ist hier nix mehr los am Mittwoch morgen? :O
Da bin ich aber stark enttäuscht von Buffed! 


Naja, zum Glück habe ich um 9h noch 'nen Termin sodass ich pünktlich um 11h wieder am PC sein werde, zumindest kann in der Zeit dann mein YT Video zu ende uploaden.
"Urlaub" ist doch was feines! =)


----------



## BIGMON (16. Januar 2013)

Moin, ich glaube mittlerweile wird mehr das offizielle WOW Forum genutzt...GZ zum Urlaub, muß gleich auf Arbeit


----------



## _DJMike_ (16. Januar 2013)

Ich persönlich finde es schade das hier kaum noch jemand schreibt . =(
Wünsche allen aufjedenfall einen schönen Patch-Day


----------



## Firun (16. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 moin


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (16. Januar 2013)

Morgähn.  (Kaffee in den Raum stell)

Gleich zur Arbeit und keine Lust


----------



## IchbinArzt (16. Januar 2013)

Guten Morgen :-)

Gerade vom Schnee schaufeln zurrück (und das im Urlaub :-D ). 
Hab so das Gefühl das die Server gleich zurrück sind. 
Aber erst mal schön Frühstücken ^^


----------



## IchbinArzt (16. Januar 2013)

Uhhhh der Arena Pass ist im Login zu sehen. In der Vergangenheit waren kurz darauf die Server zurrück ^^


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (16. Januar 2013)

moin...

hier is ja echt nurnoch tote hose was? :-)

hoffe die server sind bald on und ich bekomme mal loot glück im lfr ^^


----------



## IchbinArzt (16. Januar 2013)

Server sind online !


----------



## Mindadar (16. Januar 2013)

hat mal wer nen richtigen kaffee für mich?


----------



## ofnadown (16. Januar 2013)

Server sind da


----------



## Mindadar (13. Februar 2013)

offline?


----------



## Fredericus (13. Februar 2013)

Morjen,

Jau, offline, Wartungsarbeiten von 03h bis 11h, vielleicht gehts ja was früher los.


----------



## Fredericus (13. Februar 2013)

Von mir aus kann Patch 5.2 ruhig noch etwas auf sich warten lassen. Habe noch einige sha-berührte Waffen aufzuwerten. Und diverse Trinkets. Spiele in einer casual Gilde, gute Leute und angenehm; da kann es noch was dauern, bis entsprechendes im Normalmode dropt. Bisher alle Waffen aus dem LFR.


----------



## Mindadar (13. Februar 2013)

bei mir gabs noch keinen Download, deswegen glaub ich nicht das der Patch heute kommt, außerdem kommt ja heut schon der diablo3 Patch


----------



## Fredericus (13. Februar 2013)

Nee, mache mir keine Sorgen, ob Patch heute oder nächsten Mittwoch kommt. Frühestens, wirklich frühestens am 27.02.13

Ich tippe allerdings eher auf März. Habe nur ziemliches Glück gehabt im Lfr. Wenn auch spät. Muss mich beim DK um 2 Einhandschwerter (dd) und 1 2-Hand Axt und 1 Trinket, beim Jäger um 1 Trinket und beim hexer ebenfalls um 1 Trinket kümmern. Jedesmal 2 Stufen. Da weißte Bescheid! *stöhn*


----------



## Mindadar (13. Februar 2013)

Mein Krieger hat noch garnüscht ausm Raid bzw ausm LFR, Dropglück ftw!


----------



## Fredericus (13. Februar 2013)

Aufwertung wird ja mit Patch 5.2 abgeschafft. Aufgewertete Items behalten aber ihr Level.


----------



## Nerdavia (13. Februar 2013)

Also bei mir lädt er was....


----------



## Fakt (13. Februar 2013)

also in mein mobile armory komm ich und kann auch schön kaufen/verkaufen. aber die server scheinen immer noch down zu sein...


----------



## Nerdavia (13. Februar 2013)

Habs gerade versucht....Server down aber Mobile Armory geht wirklich....verrückte Welt


----------



## rabbit83 (13. Februar 2013)

Moin moin... man ist das schon wieder weiß bei uns draussen.  ^^

Also der Patch kommt wohl am 27.2. also in 2 Wochen


----------



## Fredericus (13. Februar 2013)

Download?

Achjooohh, der Pre-Download. Waren bei mir 21,8 GB.


----------



## Fakt (13. Februar 2013)

Fredericus schrieb:


> Download?
> 
> Achjooohh, der Pre-Download. Waren bei mir 21,8 GB.



WAAAAAAS???


----------



## Nerdavia (13. Februar 2013)

21,8 GB.....kann ja nicht sein


----------



## ofnadown (13. Februar 2013)

moin. bekommt ihr auch bei den versuch euch einzuloggen den battle.net fehler 12 angezeigt ?


----------



## rabbit83 (13. Februar 2013)

Fredericus schrieb:


> Download?
> 
> Achjooohh, der Pre-Download. Waren bei mir 21,8 GB.



So groß ist mein ganzer WOW Ordner


----------



## Mindadar (13. Februar 2013)

klingt nach ich ladt mir wow komplett neu runter weil ich irgendwelche daten im wow Ordner gelöscht hab


----------



## ofnadown (13. Februar 2013)

ähm meinte 122


----------



## X-Diablo-X (13. Februar 2013)

Schönen guten Vormittag  ;-)


----------



## Fakt (13. Februar 2013)

ofnadown schrieb:


> ähm meinte 122



Jo, hab ich auch.
Ich vermute mal, der erscheint, weil Serverwartung ist...


----------



## rabbit83 (13. Februar 2013)

ofnadown schrieb:


> ähm meinte 122



Ja mweil die Server down sind wegen Wartungsarbeiten


----------



## Nerdavia (13. Februar 2013)

Mal was zwischendurch:

Zwei Kaninchen sitzen im Wald von Elwynn. Kommt ein Paladin vorbei und schmeisst sein Gottesschild an. Darauf das eine Kaninchen zum anderen: "Siehste, der hat aus unserer letzten Begegnung gelernt."

PS....ofnadown trollt doch nur.......^^


----------



## ofnadown (13. Februar 2013)

okay, dachte schon, das mein wow gecrasht wäre. na dann mal daumewn drück, das das bis 11 alles wieder funzt


----------



## Mindadar (13. Februar 2013)

scheinbar verschiebt sich der Patch wohl auch auf eine Woche, aber wir Behalten dafür unsere Tapferkeitspunkte


----------



## rabbit83 (13. Februar 2013)

Mindadar schrieb:


> scheinbar verschiebt sich der Patch wohl auch auf eine Woche, aber wir Behalten dafür unsere Tapferkeitspunkte



Auch grade gelesen ... finde die Lösung definitiv angenehmer  dann soll er halt anfang März kommen^^


----------



## Mindadar (13. Februar 2013)

rabbit83 schrieb:


> Auch grade gelesen ... finde die Lösung definitiv angenehmer  dann soll er halt anfang März kommen^^



und ich hab ne woche mehr zeit Erze zu farmen für Schmiedekunst ^^ 
Und Tapferkeitspunkte kann ich so auch noch genug sammeln, als Tank ist das ja eh sau leicht


----------



## Buschwalker (13. Februar 2013)

naja glaub kaum das der dann schon kommt, die haben noch nichmal 25er getestet und son spaß


----------



## Tinnilix (13. Februar 2013)

Also der 1. Patchteil is so 1 GB gross , und rauskommen soll er wohl in 2 Wochen also am 27.

Ergo noch Zeit für 2 K TP ^^


----------



## Mindadar (13. Februar 2013)

Im offi forum steht das wir 3000 Punkte sammeln können, wenn wir jetzt bei 0 Stehen. 
Also wird es wohl eindeutig NICHT der 27.02


Edit: nachzulesen auch auf mmo-champ


----------



## Fakt (13. Februar 2013)

Das sind doch mal gute Neuigkeiten, dann muss ich mit den Twinks nich doch noch auf Teufel komm raus Ruf farmen, damit ich die Punkte ausgeben kann...


----------



## Fakt (13. Februar 2013)

Also ich bin online...


----------



## rabbit83 (13. Februar 2013)

Ich werde jetzt auch keine TPs mehr ausgeben, denn das währe absolute verschwendung xD


----------



## Fredericus (13. Februar 2013)

hehe, heute gips die besten büttenreden - politischer aschermittwoch ;-)
an solchen tagen vermisse ich fjs xD


----------



## Fakt (13. Februar 2013)

Fredericus schrieb:


> hehe, heute gips die besten büttenreden - politischer aschermittwoch ;-)
> an solchen tagen vermisse ich fjs xD



Werd ich wohl noch müssen bis 5.2, da im moment über 2400... -.-


----------



## Fredericus (13. Februar 2013)

Tatsache, mein Server ist auch online. Schönen Tag allen, ciao ciao


----------



## Nosticma (20. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen mal Kaffee aufstelln! :>


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (20. Februar 2013)

Moin...

hmm komisch alles ab und an sind immer mal wieder server online und ich kann sogar meine ah sachen schon machen, nur ins spiel kommt man nicht...

weiß einer warum die heute solange wartung machen ? patch kommt doch eh noch nicht


----------



## Nosticma (20. Februar 2013)

keine ahnung bin ich auch schon am überlegen weil 13uhr issn bissl lange O.o für "normale" wartungsarbeiten find ich... aber wie im anderen thread schon geschrieben wurde bestimmt vorbereitungen aber wenn die immerwieder on kommen is das auch komisch.


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (20. Februar 2013)

vorallem find ich es komisch das ich alles im AH machen kann, über blizz HP sowie auch mit dem handy :-)


----------



## ichigoleader (20. Februar 2013)

Jo hab mich vorhin auch gewundert das ich alles über die App machen kann und wollt mich dann einloggen aber da steht dann immer was von wegen Verbindungsproblem und dann halt das übliche mit Serverstatus Internetverbindung und so weiter und Battle.net zickt bei mir auch rum, braucht ewig zum aufbauen.


----------



## Fakt (20. Februar 2013)

Das war letzte Woche auch schon so, dass man ins Mobile AH kam, aber der richtige Login nicht ging, da Server noch "down"....


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (20. Februar 2013)

naja wollen wir mal hoffen das es nicht bis 13:00 Uhr dauert :-)


----------



## ichigoleader (20. Februar 2013)

Laut App ist Eredar online aber ich komm trotzdem nicht rein.^^


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (20. Februar 2013)

sind die ganze zeit immer wieder server online


----------



## ichigoleader (20. Februar 2013)

bleibt mir wohl nichts anders übrig als Deus Ex zu spielen, hab ich mir gestern bei Steam gekauft weils da so schön billig war, oder X-Com damit bin ich immer noch nicht fertig.


----------



## Knallkörper (20. Februar 2013)

Naja man kann wohl davon ausgehen, dass sie ihren alle halbe Jahre "Großputz" starten und SC Heart of the Swarm kommt ja auch im März oder?


----------



## PMB (20. Februar 2013)

Zum Glück bekomme ich die Server-Wartung so gut wie nie mit. Da ich meistens, so wie auch jetzt, im Geschäft bin. Solange das alles wieder geht wenn ich heute Nachmittag zocken will, ist alles gut


----------



## IchbinArzt (20. Februar 2013)

Also ich finde nix komisches daran das die Wartungsarbeiten mal länger dauern als 11 Uhr. 
Ich denke mal die bereiten schon was vor für den Patch der aber erst im März kommen soll. 
Vielleicht findet ja auch nur ein Hardware oder Software upgrade am Server statt oder so. *wild spekuliert* ^^


----------



## ofnadown (20. Februar 2013)

also ysera ist on. bin grade im spiel


----------



## Snolyn (27. Februar 2013)

moin moin allerseits


----------



## ofnadown (27. Februar 2013)

moin moin


----------



## Bandit 1 (27. Februar 2013)

Moin, moin

Wird Zeit das der Patch kommt, ist echt langweilig grade und LFR saugt grade dicke Steine...


----------



## ofnadown (27. Februar 2013)

na da werden wir wohl noch 14 tage warten dürfen auf den patch. aber sonst wirds auch zeit.


----------



## rabbit83 (27. Februar 2013)

Moin moin ihr lieben ^^

Ne ich denke der wird nächste Woche am 6.3. Kommen. :-)


----------



## ofnadown (27. Februar 2013)

na wollns mal hoffen das der am 6.3 kommt


----------



## rabbit83 (27. Februar 2013)

Mich würds freuen .. Ich kann dir ganzen blöden dailys nicht mehr sehen... Brauch mal was neues xD


----------



## ofnadown (27. Februar 2013)

sind auch nur daylis. aber mal sehn obs so gut gemacht wird wie damals auf quel´tanas


----------



## Magogan (27. Februar 2013)

Ich kann mich seit einigen Wochen nicht mehr einloggen, da steht, dass meine im Voraus bezahlte Spielzeit abgelaufen ist ^^


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (27. Februar 2013)

moin...

man hier ist ja echt kaum noch was loß, gab zeiten da gab es um die zeit und paar seiten voll, jetzt schafft man mit glück ne 2. seite...

die leute keine lust mehr auf buffed.de oder woran liegt es? ^^


----------



## ofnadown (27. Februar 2013)

viele zum wow forum abgewandert


----------



## <<NôGô>> (27. Februar 2013)

Juten


----------



## Xidish (27. Februar 2013)

Was sollen die User auch hier soviel rumhängen?
Oder sollen sie hier fragen: Oh ist Dein Server auch down? 

Für den Rundumaustausch haben wir eh 2 Threads im Smalltalk-Bereich. 
Ansonsten nutze ich die Offzeit auch noch für andere Dinge (z.B. Wohnung aufräumen, Abrechnung schreiben etc.).


----------



## Schattenmaster25 (27. Februar 2013)

Jo der server is down


----------



## Mindadar (27. Februar 2013)

jow meiner auch, schlimm sowas ._.


----------



## ZAM (27. Februar 2013)

Es sind aber nicht alle down 

http://wowdata.buffed.de/server


----------



## Mindadar (27. Februar 2013)

oh nein ein Zam  lang keine ermahnung mehr bekommen :>

edit: dann stimmt euer buffed ding nicht, bei der offi seite sind se alle down
http://eu.battle.net/wow/en/status


----------



## Knallkörper (27. Februar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Für den Rundumaustausch haben wir eh 2 Threads im Smalltalk-Bereich.
> Ansonsten nutze ich die Offzeit auch noch für andere Dinge (z.B. Wohnung aufräumen, Abrechnung schreiben etc.).



Aber für einen kurzen Blick ins Forum, sollte die Zeit ja noch reichen. 

p.s. meiner ist ON!  und wieder OFF!


----------



## rabbit83 (27. Februar 2013)

Naja also im wow app sind auch alle down


----------



## Niaoo (27. Februar 2013)

Hmm konnte gerade über mein Smartphone Auktionen einstellen, aber einloggen über den PC geht immernoch nicht.
Die Spielserver sind bestimmt schon oben, aber die Login Server nicht.


----------



## rabbit83 (27. Februar 2013)

Also im app gehen die ersten langsam online :-))


----------



## Hsvfan (27. Februar 2013)

Also einloggen geht noch nicht. Gerade probiert


----------



## rabbit83 (27. Februar 2013)

ne bei mir auch nicht


----------



## Knallkörper (27. Februar 2013)

Die ersten Server sind schon geöffnet! Es dauert wohl nicht mehr sehr lange.


----------



## rabbit83 (27. Februar 2013)

jopp es fehlen auch nur noch die login server, denn auktinen einstellen über schmartfon geht alles. also dauerts net mehr lang  :-)


----------



## Hsvfan (27. Februar 2013)

Laut HP sind noch fast alle Down bis auf ein paar wenige


----------



## Cumulonimbus (27. Februar 2013)

hatte gerade mal versucht aber bei mir kommt die Meldung : Eine Verbindung konnte nicht hergestellt werden , versuche es später nochmal. Server Ulduar. Normalerweise war das immer so das man sich zwar einloggen konnte auf den Account aber dann nur nen Auswahlbildschirm hatte. Nun geht gar nichts. Auch meine Frau hats mit ihrem Account probiert und auch da keine Verbindung möglich. Internet ist da ! Ist das normal ?


----------



## rabbit83 (27. Februar 2013)

Ja ist bei mir auch noch so atm.


----------



## TicTic (27. Februar 2013)

Im Launcher stand gestern Abend das alle von 01:00 - 12:00 Uhr down sind


----------



## Knallkörper (27. Februar 2013)

Wollen wir mal gnädig sein... Blizz hat ja noch 8 Min.!


----------



## rabbit83 (27. Februar 2013)

Also bei mir im einlog screen steht von 1:00 bis ca 11:00


----------



## Knallkörper (27. Februar 2013)

TicTic schrieb:


> Im Launcher stand gestern Abend das alle von 01:00 - 12:00 Uhr down sind


 gerade mal nachgeschaut und bei mir steht 11:00 Uhr.


----------



## rabbit83 (27. Februar 2013)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> Wollen wir mal gnädig sein... Blizz hat ja noch 8 Min.!



nein 6


----------



## cataboom (27. Februar 2013)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> gerade mal nachgeschaut und bei mir steht 11:00 Uhr.



gestern abend stand, jetzt steht......................


----------



## Hsvfan (27. Februar 2013)

nur noch 5


----------



## Bjarni (27. Februar 2013)

noch 2,5...


----------



## rabbit83 (27. Februar 2013)

ABGELAUFEN!!.....server noch immer down


----------



## Knallkörper (27. Februar 2013)

cataboom schrieb:


> gestern abend stand, jetzt steht......................


Ok gestern Abend war ich nich On... wenn du das sagst, glaube ich es dir gern!


----------



## Hsvfan (27. Februar 2013)

Battle-Net Fehler 122 ..juhu


----------



## ZAM (27. Februar 2013)

Mindadar schrieb:


> oh nein ein Zam  lang keine ermahnung mehr bekommen :>
> 
> edit: dann stimmt euer buffed ding nicht, bei der offi seite sind se alle down
> http://eu.battle.net/wow/en/status



Wenn, dann stimmt was mit der offiziellen API nicht, und auf der Statusseite sind nicht alle Server down.


----------



## ofnadown (27. Februar 2013)

server sind on, komm rein ins spiel


----------



## rabbit83 (27. Februar 2013)

ofnadown schrieb:


> server sind on, komm rein ins spiel



juhuuu


----------



## Knallkörper (27. Februar 2013)

Hoffentlich beginnt jetzt nicht eine Odyssee des wartens...^^


----------



## ZAM (27. Februar 2013)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> Hoffentlich beginnt jetzt nicht eine Odyssee des wartens...^^



Einfach den Thread beobachten. Der schließt automatisch, sobald alle Server wieder online sind. ^^ (+- 5 Minuten)


----------



## rabbit83 (6. März 2013)

Guten morgen ihr AufdenPatchwarter


----------



## Flyme (6. März 2013)

Guten Morgen, und der Launcher lädt noch nicht.


----------



## Flyme (6. März 2013)

nehme alles zurück, hat soeben angefangen zu laden. :-)


----------



## X-Diablo-X (6. März 2013)

Guten Morgääähn......*Kaffee und Kekse für alle bereitstellen*


----------



## ofnadown (6. März 2013)

morgen, kaffe und kekes nehmen


----------



## rabbit83 (6. März 2013)

Ohh da sage ich nicht nein. Danke ;-)


----------



## ofnadown (6. März 2013)

hui der lädt ja mal schnell und schon fertig mit laden


----------



## rabbit83 (6. März 2013)

Dann müssen ja nur noch die Server hoch fahren


----------



## Flyme (6. März 2013)

denke mal, das die vor 11 uhr heute on sein werden . und danke für kekse und kaffee.


----------



## rabbit83 (6. März 2013)

I hope it .. Würde mich schon freuen wenn es nicht mehr so lange dauert :-)


----------



## X-Diablo-X (6. März 2013)

Hmmmm...man sagt ja "Never play on Pachday" aaaaaaaaber ich werde aufjedenfall mein Hexer das grüne Feuer besorgen  

aber die neuen Daylis usw. werde ich erst morgen machen.
An Pachday ist ja immer alles überfüllt.


----------



## Flyme (6. März 2013)

naja, die amis spielen auch am patchday und laut wowprogress haben die ersten gilden schon 6/12 down. und bei den letzten patches ging das auch ohne probleme.


----------



## rabbit83 (6. März 2013)

Das stimmt leider. Aber werds mir trotzdem mal anschauen ^^


----------



## Flyme (6. März 2013)

das mit den dailys stimmt leider. glück für alle, die auf niedrigbevölkerten servern ihr unwesen treiben. auf thrall wird das schon schwieriger.


----------



## Drolan (6. März 2013)

Flyme schrieb:


> das mit den dailys stimmt leider. glück für alle, die auf niedrigbevölkerten servern ihr unwesen treiben. auf thrall wird das schon schwieriger.



naja, da es einen Server Progress gibt der an die Dayliaktivität des Servers gekoppelt ist, haben die leeren Server diesmal einen Nachteil 
Es sei denn, ich habe das Thema was falsch verstanden


----------



## rabbit83 (6. März 2013)

Naja ich bin auch eher an dem restlichen content interessiert. Bis ich den Raid von innen sehe dauert min noch bis nächste Wochen denn dann kommt ja der lfr


----------



## ofnadown (6. März 2013)

ich bin mal gespannt wie das wird, mit den antappen für rar mobs. obs da auch wieder kiddys gibt , die sich ein spass draus machen, kurz schaden zu machen und dann zu verschwinden


----------



## Jägerork (6. März 2013)

Moin zusammen! *Kaffee schlürf*


----------



## Flyme (6. März 2013)

Drolan schrieb:


> naja, da es einen Server Progress gibt der an die Dayliaktivität des Servers gekoppelt ist, haben die leeren Server diesmal einen Nachteil
> Es sei denn, ich habe das Thema was falsch verstanden



nein das hast du nicht .-) , aber was ich nicht ganz verstanden habe, es richtet sich nicht nach der fraktion sondern nur nach dem dailyforschritt des gesamten servers?


----------



## Flyme (6. März 2013)

ofnadown schrieb:


> ich bin mal gespannt wie das wird, mit den antappen für rar mobs. obs da auch wieder kiddys gibt , die sich ein spass draus machen, kurz schaden zu machen und dann zu verschwinden



das doch ab patch 5.2 kein ding mehr, egal welche fraktion, die neuen rarmobs kann jeder mitkillen egal ob getaped oder nicht, wenn der mob liegt bekommt jeder loot der mit draufgeballert hat .


----------



## Jägerork (6. März 2013)

Flyme schrieb:


> das doch ab patch 5.2 kein ding mehr, egal welche fraktion, die neuen rarmobs kann jeder mitkillen egal ob getaped oder nicht, wenn der mob liegt bekommt jeder loot der mit draufgeballert hat .



Meiner Meinung nach ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Das mochte ich in GW2 so (ja ich erwähne es ^^ ) so sehr. Es gab kein Loot-/Kill-Neid. 
Schön, dass es das hier jetzt auch gibt.


----------



## Xidish (6. März 2013)

Moin ...

Patchen dauert ja nicht mehr so lange, wurden die Transferraten doch verbessert.
Außerdem wurde die letzten Wochen schon einige Daten heruntergeladen ...

ansonsten

Das stimmt, glaub nicht ganz - Du mußt (und das eigentlich schon immer) gewissen prozentualen Schaden geamacht haben.
Ist auch sinnvoll, da sonst, dank der heutigen Mentalität sehr vieler Spieler, nur noch "abgestaubt" wird.
Und das mit dem Freischalten, daß sich das nach den Daylies richtet - das war bei TBC und die Freischaltung der Insel Quel Danas doch genauso. 

*kaffetrink*


----------



## Nerdavia (6. März 2013)

Warum komme ich mit WoW Arsenal auf meinem Handy auf die Server und kann Auktionen erstellen ?


----------



## zerre (6. März 2013)

Flyme schrieb:


> das mit den dailys stimmt leider. glück für alle, die auf niedrigbevölkerten servern ihr unwesen treiben. auf thrall wird das schon schwieriger.



zum glück ist thrall ein pve server  
damals auf arthas mit ally überschuss ging das mal garnicht


----------



## Fakt (6. März 2013)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Warum komme ich mit WoW Arsenal auf meinem Handy auf die Server und kann Auktionen erstellen ?



Weil das schon länger so ist mittwochs. Es scheint getrennte Server zwischen Handy und Spiel zu geben, eine Ahnung. Jedenfalls bin ich schon seit geraumer Zeit mittwochs in meine Auktionen gekommen, aber erst später ins Spiel...


----------



## Eluneszorn (6. März 2013)

Juhuu ich hab heute frei,freu mich schon wie bolle auf den Patch,in 3 stunden gehts los...hoffentlich


----------



## Mindadar (6. März 2013)

japs eindeutig offline...un nu?


----------



## Fremder123 (6. März 2013)

Server bitte erst 16 Uhr wieder hochfahren! Bin auf Arbeit, kann darum nur passiv suchten und erst ab 17 Uhr zocken (Kinder bei Oma). Also: wenn es mir nicht vergönnt ist...


----------



## Jägerork (6. März 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Und das mit dem Freischalten, daß sich das nach den Daylies richtet - das war bei TBC und die Freischaltung der Insel Quel Danas doch genauso.
> 
> *kaffetrink*



Genau das hatte ich auch schon geschrieben. Habs aber wieder gelöscht, weil ich dachte, dass das Schwachsinn wäre. Also hab ich mich doch nicht geirrt. 

btw: Armory-App sagt mein Server (Thall) ist oben aber einloggen kann ich mich nicht.


----------



## Bandit 1 (6. März 2013)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Server bitte erst 16 Uhr wieder hochfahren! Bin auf Arbeit, kann darum nur passiv suchten und erst ab 17 Uhr zocken (Kinder bei Oma). Also: wenn es mir nicht vergönnt ist...



Bei mir reicht auch 17 Uhr, sitze bis dahin im Büro fest.

Allerdings ist meine Euphorie eh gebremst, da ich Familienbedingt nur LFR spielen kann und da ist ja noch eine 
Woche Pause...

Und dann muss man ja auch erst mal wieder alle Addons zum laufen bringen.


----------



## Jägerork (6. März 2013)

Korrigiere: Bin drin!


----------



## Eluneszorn (6. März 2013)

me2


----------



## Nerdavia (13. März 2013)

Wie...niemand da ???


----------



## rabbit83 (13. März 2013)

Doch doch klar  *Kaffee bereitstell*


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (13. März 2013)

moin...

na was sagt ihr wann kommen die server wieder on? ich denke so 9:00 - 9:30Uhr


----------



## Nerdavia (13. März 2013)

Ne...pünktlich um elf


----------



## rabbit83 (13. März 2013)

Denke so auf 10 uhr


----------



## sharthakan (13. März 2013)

Dann werfe ich meinen Tipp in die Runde:

09:48 Uhr


----------



## Bandit 1 (13. März 2013)

Mir egal, sitze eh bis 5 im Büro fest. 

Und draussen sind es Minus 12 Grad und selbst die Strasse ist geschlossene Schneedecke. ^^


----------



## X-Diablo-X (13. März 2013)

Guten Mooorgen *Kekse und Kaffee für alle bereitstell*   

Weis einer ob der Endboss von der Hexer Quest (Green Fire) genervt wird ?

mfg


----------



## Niaoo (13. März 2013)

Also mobil aufs AH kann ich schon wieder zugreifen


----------



## Carnethy (13. März 2013)

Moin Moin.

@Diablo 

Hab ich bisher nichts von gehört, heißt aber nichts 

@Topic

Am Mittwoch kann man morgens immer schon so schön was fürs Studium erledigen. Herrlich.


----------



## sharthakan (13. März 2013)

X-Diablo-X schrieb:


> Guten Mooorgen *Kekse und Kaffee für alle bereitstell*
> 
> Weis einer ob der Endboss von der Hexer Quest (Green Fire) genervt wird ?
> 
> mfg



Kaum zu schwer schon wird nach Nerf geschrien? oO
*omg*

Aber danke für Kaffee + Kekse 

(Achtung: Dieser Post sollte , wie der Autor auch, nicht allzu ernst genommen werden ^^)


----------



## Nexarion (13. März 2013)

Guten Mor*gähn*


----------



## X-Diablo-X (13. März 2013)

sharthakan schrieb:


> Kaum zu schwer schon wird nach Nerf geschrien? oO
> *omg*
> 
> Aber danke für Kaffee + Kekse
> ...



Naja.....ich hatte mir extra nur für dieses Feuer einen Hexer gebaut und mit freude darauf gewartet bis der Patch 5.2 kahm.
Es war schon ein Qual das item zu bekommen.
Nur hätte ich gewusst das das alles soo umständlich ist nur um Grünes Feuer zu bekommen, hätte ich das alles gelassen.

P.S Ja das ist ein MIMIMI ....und ich bin stolz drauf !!


----------



## Mindadar (13. März 2013)

X-Diablo-X schrieb:


> Naja.....ich hatte mir extra nur für dieses Feuer einen Hexer gebaut und mit freude darauf gewartet bis der Patch 5.2 kahm.
> Es war schon ein Qual das item zu bekommen.
> Nur hätte ich gewusst das das alles soo umständlich ist nur um Grünes Feuer zu bekommen, hätte ich das alles gelassen.
> 
> P.S Ja das ist ein MIMIMI ....und ich bin stolz drauf !!



ne qual würd ich jetzt nicht sagen o.O ich hab se mit meinem bei dem zweiten rarmob bekommen auf der neuen insel 
aber der hexer is nurn twink und wird eh nimmer gespielt ^^


----------



## sharthakan (13. März 2013)

X-Diablo-X schrieb:


> Naja.....ich hatte mir extra nur für dieses Feuer einen Hexer gebaut und mit freude darauf gewartet bis der Patch 5.2 kahm.
> Es war schon ein Qual das item zu bekommen.
> Nur hätte ich gewusst das das alles soo umständlich ist nur um Grünes Feuer zu bekommen, hätte ich das alles gelassen.
> 
> P.S Ja das ist ein MIMIMI ....und ich bin stolz drauf !!



war ja auch nicht böse gemeint 

Aber wenn die Hexer schon grün spucken wollen, müssen sie auch was für tun ^^
ich persönlich stehe auf dicke Herausforderungen 

von daher:
Mein Hexer braucht nur noch einen Namen und der wird dann hochgedrückt


----------



## Croux (13. März 2013)

sharthakan schrieb:


> war ja auch nicht böse gemeint
> 
> Aber wenn die Hexer schon grün spucken wollen, müssen sie auch was für tun ^^
> ich persönlich stehe auf dicke Herausforderungen
> ...



nenn ihn Schnitzel


----------



## Deathrockbiker (13. März 2013)

nenn ihn doch einfach mal greenhobbit


----------



## sharthakan (13. März 2013)

Schnitzel xD
Wenns ein Tauren - Hexer wäre, dann SOFORT 

Greenhobbit? hmm, ne danke ^^

Soll schon was spezielles sein 

Aber danke für eure Tipps ^^


----------



## Fredericus (13. März 2013)

Guten Morgen, 

Eine Frage:

Auf der Realmstatus-Seite wird mein Server, und andere, als online angezeigt. Beim Versuch in das Spiel zu kommen, bekomme ich aber nur eine Fehlermeldung.

>Battlenet-Fehler 122<

Wasn das?

Danke

Fritzchen


----------



## DerWann (13. März 2013)

ich denke die lok-in server sind noch down


----------



## Xidish (13. März 2013)

Moin



Niaoo schrieb:


> Also mobil aufs AH kann ich schon wieder zugreifen


Das mobile AH hat ja auch nicht direkt was mit den Servern zu tun - und ist somit gar nicht von den Wartungsarbeiten betroffen.

@ Fredericus

Ich meine, die 12x er Fehler kommen, wenn noch Server noch nicht fertig sind oder noch nicht gepatcht wurde. 
Bei mir war's es neulich erst Fehler 121 wegen nicht fertig gepatcht.
Einfach nur abwarten - wird schon noch werden.

*weiterenkaffeeschlürf*

*ps.*
168 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
25 Mitglieder, 143 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder

Ist ja heute mal nach langer Zeit wieder was richtig los hier.


----------



## Golfyarmani (13. März 2013)

Eine Weltverschwörrung?


----------



## Manitu2007 (13. März 2013)

Fredericus schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Eine Frage:
> 
> ...



Wie Jeden Mitttwoch ist Olga (die einzige Putzfrau bei Blizzard) damit beschäftigt die Serverhalle mit ihrem Vorwerk Staubsauger zu säubern. Und wie Jeden anderen Mittwoch vergisst sie nachdem sie Staubgesaugt hat den Stecker für die Steckleiste wo die Server eingestöpselt sind wieder in die Dose zu stecken. Leider kann es sich Blizzard nicht listen Olga zu feuern da sie 90% der Firmenaktien besitzt...

Nun kennst du den Grund wieso dieser Thread Jeden Mittwoch so sinnlos zugespammt wird.


----------



## Xidish (13. März 2013)

Oo wie unlustig ...


----------



## Fredericus (13. März 2013)

Sollt au alle schön bedanket sein. 

Merci vielemals

Fritzchen


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (13. März 2013)

na ob das was wird mit 11:00Uhr?


----------



## AlucardG (13. März 2013)

Server sind online gogogo auf gehts in den lfr ^^


----------



## ofnadown (13. März 2013)

so server sind on


----------



## Keashaa (20. März 2013)

*gähn* morgen. Nix mit kurz dailys vor der Arbeit machen. Na egal, heute bin ich eh ganz kribbelig, weil am Abend das erste Mal beim neuen Raid mit dabei


----------



## Speer79 (20. März 2013)

los blackmoore, geh online!!!! hophop!!!!


----------



## Nerdavia (20. März 2013)

Wird heute überhaupt irgendwas gepatcht/gefixt ?

Ach so...Moin


----------



## Karadul (20. März 2013)

moin...

pfff.. keine ahnung.. die fixen ja zz täglich was...

aber wieso nicht zw 3 und 9.. sondern 5 bis 11... wollte mal gemeckert haben..


----------



## Eltoro73 (20. März 2013)

Guten Morgen Community.

Ich stelle Euch mal Kaffee, belegte Brötchen, Muffins, Kekse und 3L Cola bereit.

Lasst das fröhliche Posten beginnen.


----------



## hax (20. März 2013)

moin, nach langer pause vorhin mal gametime gekauft und natürlich sind dann wieder wartungsarbeiten xD
hier noch ein lustiger quote um den post interessanter zu machen:

Mit 30 Jahren stirbt ein Pferd, das niemals hat ein Glas Bier geleert. Mit 20 sterben Schaf und Ziegen, die niemals Schnaps zu trinken kriegen. Die Kuh trinkt Wasser nie mit Rum, nach 18 Jahren fällt sie um. Mit 15 ist das Leben für den Hund schon um, auch ohne Whiskey, Schnaps und Rum. Die Katze schleckt nur Milch allein, sie geht nach 13 Jahren ein. Das Huhn legt Eier für Likör, 6 Jahre lang - dann lebts nicht mehr. Der Mensch trinkt Schnaps, trotz kranker Galle, und überlebt die Viecher alle. Damit ist der Beweis erstellt, dass Alkohol gesund erhält! Drum lasst uns öfters einen heben, damit wir alle länger leben!


----------



## Eltoro73 (20. März 2013)

hax schrieb:


> moin, nach langer pause vorhin mal gametime gekauft und natürlich sind dann wieder wartungsarbeiten xD
> hier noch ein lustiger quote um den post interessanter zu machen:
> 
> Mit 30 Jahren stirbt ein Pferd, das niemals hat ein Glas Bier geleert. Mit 20 sterben Schaf und Ziegen, die niemals Schnaps zu trinken kriegen. Die Kuh trinkt Wasser nie mit Rum, nach 18 Jahren fällt sie um. Mit 15 ist das Leben für den Hund schon um, auch ohne Whiskey, Schnaps und Rum. Die Katze schleckt nur Milch allein, sie geht nach 13 Jahren ein. Das Huhn legt Eier für Likör, 6 Jahre lang - dann lebts nicht mehr. Der Mensch trinkt Schnaps, trotz kranker Galle, und überlebt die Viecher alle. Damit ist der Beweis erstellt, dass Alkohol gesund erhält! Drum lasst uns öfters einen heben, damit wir alle länger leben!



In diesem Sinne: Zum Wohle !!


----------



## Xidish (20. März 2013)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Community.
> Ich stelle Euch mal Kaffee, belegte Brötchen, Muffins, Kekse und 3L Cola bereit.


Oh vielen Dank  und *neuenkaffeenachmach* (damit er auch ausreicht).
Ich muss eh gleich in den Kindergarten - und das mit den üblen Kopfschmerzen (2. Woche nun schon ).
Na wenigstens hat eine sehr Nahestehende (auch wenn sie hunderte Kilometer entfernt wohnt)heute Geburtstag - meine Mutti. 

*ps.* Oh, ein alter Hase wieder hier - na da geht's mir ja wieder besser.^^


----------



## ofnadown (20. März 2013)

moinsen. na kommt nicht heute der zweite flügel fürn lfr dazu ?


----------



## Xidish (20. März 2013)

Keine Ahnung ... will aber endlich die Donnerschmiede. ^^
Die schaut einfach nur geil aus.

habe aber gleich noch ein paar Fragen

Gibt es wie zu Quel'Danas Freischaltung dieses Mal auch wieder irgendwo einer Übersicht, wie weit die einzelnen Server sind?

und

Gibt es Tips zu dem Schätzesammeln Pandarias?
Gibt es bestimmte Respawnzeiten?
Denn bei ganz wenigen Teilen habe ich einfach nicht das Glück, sie zu finden.


----------



## ofnadown (20. März 2013)

für die schätze gibst glaube addon


----------



## Xidish (20. März 2013)

Ich benutze ja NPSScan für manche Teile.
Dazu habe ich noch eine Karte.
Nur einige Teile sind permanent nicht aufspürbar (sie sind nicht an ihrer Stelle), das nun schon längere Zeit.

Na, dann muss ich halt weiter hoffen und mich in Geduld üben. 
(Habe ja so gut wie alle zusammen)


----------



## Eltoro73 (20. März 2013)

@ ofnadown:  ja!

@ xidish: alter Hase? Wer ist damit gemeint?


----------



## Oronarc (20. März 2013)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Wie Jeden Mitttwoch ist Olga (die einzige Putzfrau bei Blizzard) damit beschäftigt die Serverhalle mit ihrem Vorwerk Staubsauger zu säubern. Und wie Jeden anderen Mittwoch vergisst sie nachdem sie Staubgesaugt hat den Stecker für die Steckleiste wo die Server eingestöpselt sind wieder in die Dose zu stecken. Leider kann es sich Blizzard nicht listen Olga zu feuern da sie 90% der Firmenaktien besitzt...
> 
> Nun kennst du den Grund wieso dieser Thread Jeden Mittwoch so sinnlos zugespammt wird.



Ich möchte mich als Wuppertaler, dem Firmensitz der Marke Vorwerk in aller Entschiedenheit dagegen verwahren, dass diese exzellente Staubsaugerfirma in Verbindung mit einer gewissen Olga gebracht wird und so der Ruf der Firma beschädigt wird! Im Wiederholungsfall sehe ich mich gezwungen, meine Horde Anwälte loszulassen!!! ;-)


----------



## Xidish (20. März 2013)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> @ xidish: alter Hase? Wer ist damit gemeint?


Na Du.
Bist ja noch aus der 2006er Garde - genau wie ich.


----------



## Mindadar (20. März 2013)

Oronarc schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich als Wuppertaler, dem Firmensitz der Marke Vorwerk in aller Entschiedenheit dagegen verwahren, dass diese exzellente Staubsaugerfirma in Verbindung mit einer gewissen Olga gebracht wird und so der Ruf der Firma beschädigt wird! Im Wiederholungsfall sehe ich mich gezwungen, meine Horde Anwälte loszulassen!!! ;-)



Cool!


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (20. März 2013)

Moin...

Na was sagt ihr wann kommen die Server heute On?


----------



## Oronarc (20. März 2013)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Cool!



Ach was Anwälte...es wird eine viel schlimmere Strafe geben: WUPPERTAL SPAM

*[font="Arial,Helvetica"][size="+1"]Lehnchen vom Tippen-Tappen-Tönchen[/size][/font]* 
[font="Arial,Helvetica"](Text+Musik:  Reinhard Triefenbach) 	F-Dur[/font]_[font="Arial,Helvetica"]Ich kenn ein Mädchen und das heißt Lehnchen[/font]_ 
_[font="Arial,Helvetica"]Das wohnt in Wuppertal am Tippen-Tappen-Tönchen[/font]_ 
_[font="Arial,Helvetica"]Da steht ein kleines Haus,[/font]_ 
_[font="Arial,Helvetica"]da schaut das Mädchen raus[/font]_ 
_[font="Arial,Helvetica"]Wer kennt nicht das Lehnchen vom Tippen-Tappen-Tönchen[/font]_​[font="Arial,Helvetica"]Komm, komm, komm mein Schatz, nimm an meiner Seite Platz[/font] 
[font="Arial,Helvetica"]Mit der Bimmel-Bummel-Bahn fahren wir nach Küllenhahn[/font] 
[font="Arial,Helvetica"]Und da steigen wir aus und wandern ins Grüne hinaus[/font]

[font="Arial,Helvetica"]Grüß mir die Heimat, grüß mir mein Wuppertal[/font] 
[font="Arial,Helvetica"]Mit seinen Bergen und mit seiner Schwebebahn[/font] 
[font="Arial,Helvetica"]Dort wo der Amboß klingt, dort wo die Wupper rauscht[/font] 
[font="Arial,Helvetica"]Da ist meine Heimat, da bin ich zu Haus[/font] 
[font="Arial,Helvetica"]Dort wo der Amboß klingt, dort wo die Wupper rauscht[/font] 
[font="Arial,Helvetica"]Da ist meine Heimat, da bin ich zu Haus.[/font]



_[font="Arial,Helvetica"]Eck kenn en Mädchen und dat heet Lehnchen,[/font]_ 
_[font="Arial,Helvetica"]dat wönnt en Wopperdahl am Tippen-Tappen-Tönchen,[/font]_ 
_[font="Arial,Helvetica"]do steht en ganz kleen Hus, [/font]_ 
_[font="Arial,Helvetica"]do kiekt dat Mädchen ruut;[/font]_ 
_[font="Arial,Helvetica"]wer kennt nit dat Lehnchen vam Tippen-Tappen-Tönchen.[/font]_​[font="Arial,Helvetica"]Komm, komm, komm min Schatz,[/font] 
[font="Arial,Helvetica"]nemm aan minne Sit schnell Platz,[/font] 
[font="Arial,Helvetica"]met de Bimmel-Bummelbahn fahren vie no Küllenhahn,[/font] 
[font="Arial,Helvetica"]on do stiegen vie uut on talfen ennet Gröne eruut.[/font]

[font="Arial,Helvetica"]Gröss meck de Heimot, gröss meck min Wopperdahl,[/font] 
[font="Arial,Helvetica"]met sinne Berge on met sinne Schwebebahn;[/font] 
[font="Arial,Helvetica"]do wo de Amboss klengt, do wo de Wupper bruust,[/font] 
[font="Arial,Helvetica"]do is minne Heimot, do sie eck tuhuus,[/font] 
[font="Arial,Helvetica"]do wo de Amboss klengt, do wo de Wupper bruust,[/font] 
[font="Arial,Helvetica"]do is minne Heimot, do sie eck tuhuus.[/font]

 http://www.wuppertaler-originale.de/mp3-cd3-wuppertaler-originale/lehnchen-vom-tippen-tappen-toenchen.mp3


----------



## Eltoro73 (20. März 2013)

EKELHAFT. Jetzt hagelt es Klagen wegen Körperverletzung


----------



## eisboy (20. März 2013)

Baltharas-Malygos schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> Na was sagt ihr wann kommen die Server heute On?



ein paar sind schon online aber das sind meistens die auf denen fast keiner spielt..


----------



## Xidish (20. März 2013)

Es können so viele Server online sein wie sie wollen.
Solange die Einlogserver down sind, bringen's die Spieleserver recht wenig.


----------



## eisboy (20. März 2013)

ich weiß  

will endlich 2. tewil lfr gehn gucken wie leicht die nächsten 3 sind bzw wie leicht sie sie gemacht haben im verglich zu nomral weil, die ersten drei waren ja voll einfach wenn ich bedenk wie lang wa im 10er an horrdion standen bis der lag..


----------



## Ayaron (20. März 2013)

uuuund online


----------



## Pfeil82 (20. März 2013)

loginserver sind da, konnte grade erfolgreich auf mannoroth einloggen, viel spaß allen


----------



## ofnadown (17. April 2013)

guten morgen


----------



## Hsvfan (8. Mai 2013)

Schönen guten Morgen...es ist mal wieder Mittwoch und es sind Wartungsarbeiten!

*Kaffee in die Runde stell*


----------



## Keashaa (8. Mai 2013)

*nen Milchkaffee draus mach*
Da muss man einmal etwas länger daheim bleiben, bevor man auf Arbeit geht (weil Technikerbesuch), und dann sind die Server down -.- Mist.
*ne Platte Donauwellen auf den Tisch stell*
Aber nicht alles auf einmal wegmampfen!


----------



## Mindadar (8. Mai 2013)

Eindeutig down


----------



## martiko (8. Mai 2013)

Lange Wartungsarbeiten, sieht aber leider trotzdem nicht nach Patch 5.3 aus... Wird langsam Zeit, ich bin schon seit zwei Wochen auf dem TP-Cap und will endlich mein Equip Upgraden... :-/


----------



## dreifragezeichen (8. Mai 2013)

mon moin

wer will schon patch 5.3 *sich duckt und weg rennt* 

einen kaffee to go von Hsvfan und ein stückchen Donauwelle von Keashaa stiebitzt..


----------



## Mindadar (8. Mai 2013)

Hier wird nicht geklaut!


----------



## dreifragezeichen (8. Mai 2013)

mist dann leihe ich mir das aus


----------



## Cumulonimbus (8. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen auch von mir.


----------



## Mindadar (8. Mai 2013)

10 mitglieder und 24 Gäste, hey die wollen unterhalten werden! lasst mal irgendein Blödsinn schreiben ^^


----------



## Fredericus (8. Mai 2013)

Einen schönen guten Morgen,

Patch 5.3 kommt heute? Nuja, bei meinem Loot-Glück ist das Aufwerten schon hilfreich! xD 

Bin eh mal gespannt, was für Überraschungen Blizzard mit dem neuen Loot-System bereithält. Ehrlich, nach all den Jahren kann ich an Verbesserung nicht mehr glauben, seufz.



Fritzchen


----------



## Mindadar (8. Mai 2013)

Nein, das hätten wir schon gestern erfahren, heute kommt 1.0.8 bei d3 
ich rechne aber fest damit das 5.3 nächste woche kommt


----------



## Fakt (8. Mai 2013)

Online!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xD


----------



## Saya1 (8. Mai 2013)

Server sind wieder online


----------



## ZAM (8. Mai 2013)

Saya1 schrieb:


> Server sind wieder online



Schade *g*


----------



## Rhenakus (22. Mai 2013)

Guten morgen zusammen,
nun mal gespannt warte endlich den neuen patch ausprobieren zu können*gg*


----------



## Knallkörper (22. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen.

Diesmal gehe ich Jungfräulich, an den Patch heran... kaum gespoilert worden! So nach dem Motto, die Hände auf die Ohren legen und laut LALALA schreien!!!


----------



## MayoAmok (22. Mai 2013)

Well...hier war früher aber mehr los....


----------



## Fremder123 (22. Mai 2013)

Morgen.

So, bin hoffentlich gut auf den Patch vorbereitet. Mein Main hat (dank für die Blutdurst-Allianz sehr erfolgreichem AV-Wochenende) rein über BGs 3.500 Eroberungspunkte für die 498er Armbrust sowie 4.000 Ehrepunkte für 2 sofortige Upgrades angesammelt. Bei meinem derzeitigen "Lieblingstwink" ist das Ehrecap auch voll. Die paar MB hab ich heut morgen vor dem Aufbruch zur Arbeit noch runtergeladen, um heut Nachmittag gleich unbehindert starten zu können.

Dann gehts erstmal ins Fitnesstudio, bisschen körperliche Ertüchtigung muss sein. Aber da die Kinder bis abends bei Oma sind hab ich vorher noch bisschen Zeit zum zocken. Organisation ist alles.^^


----------



## Niaoo (22. Mai 2013)

Mir gehts ähnlich. Noch bis 15:30 Uhr arbeiten. Patch bereits runter geladen und meine Frau samt Kind sind heute auf einem Kindergeburtstag. Heißt von 16:00 - mind. 20 Uhr Patch genießen


----------



## Hsvfan (22. Mai 2013)

Schönen guten Morgen .....das erste was ich machen werde , ist nach diesen neuen 
Acccountgebundenen Schilden gucken!


----------



## ZAM (22. Mai 2013)




----------



## Keashaa (22. Mai 2013)

Und ab heute wieder die Notwendigkeit, die scheis Tapferkeitspunkte jede Woche komplett auszuschöpfen, weil man seine Ausrüstung verbessern muss


----------



## Fremder123 (22. Mai 2013)

Schilde?! Oha. Will eh einen Prot-Pala auf Hordeseite anfangen, da kommt das wie gerufen.


----------



## Hsvfan (22. Mai 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Und ab heute wieder die Notwendigkeit, die scheis Tapferkeitspunkte jede Woche komplett auszuschöpfen, weil man seine Ausrüstung verbessern muss :kotz:



Hat sich da irgendwas geändert, außer das die Gegenstandsaufwerter da sind wieder?


----------



## Xidish (22. Mai 2013)

Müssen muß man gar nix! 
Mein Account ist derzeit eh eingefroren, da ich für WoW momentan gar keine Zeit mehr habe.
Habe auch nicht das Gefühl, daß ich was verpasse.

Warum sind die meisten in Deutschland eigentlich solche Ganztages-Muffler?  (nee, eher )

 (c) ZAM ^^


----------



## Fremder123 (22. Mai 2013)

Das wird Kea sicher meinen. Und in der Hinsicht bin ich froh, seit MoP kein Raider mehr zu sein sondern "casual" zu spielen. Nichts muss, alles kann. Sehr entspannt.^^


----------



## Keashaa (22. Mai 2013)

Hsvfan schrieb:


> Hat sich da irgendwas geändert, außer das die Gegenstandsaufwerter da sind wieder?



Ja eben deswegen. Jeder Item +8 Itemlevel = gesamte Ausrüstung +8 Itemlevel. Und das macht ne MENGE (alleine bei einer hc-Waffe machen das 800 Zaubermacht aus, ohne die Aufwertung der Int zu bedenken) aus. Aber dafür musst du jede Woche deine Punkte cappen. Und rein durch Raiden geht das ja net. Das heißt, entweder wieder Instanzen oder Dailys machen


----------



## Hsvfan (22. Mai 2013)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Das wird Kea sicher meinen. Und in der Hinsicht bin ich froh, seit MoP kein Raider mehr zu sein sondern "casual" zu spielen. Nichts muss, alles kann. Sehr entspannt.^^



Ja so halte ich das mittlerweile auch....wenn ich zu was lust habe tu ich es und wenn nicht , dann nicht....


----------



## Hsvfan (22. Mai 2013)

Hmm...ob die Server pünktlich on kommen oder man länger warten darf?

Was schätzt ihr?


----------



## hax (22. Mai 2013)

War schon lange nicht mehr zum Release von einem Patch am Rechner, aber früher wo ich dabei war gab es immer Verspätungen


----------



## Saya1 (22. Mai 2013)

Also ich tippe auf 15 Uhr. Ist ja eher selten das die um die Zeit noch nicht wieder da sind.


----------



## Fremder123 (22. Mai 2013)

Seit einiger Zeit ist es eher andersrum. Wartung bis 11 angekündigt, gegen 9 alles wieder online. Aber mir ist es eh wurscht, Hauptsache gegen Nachmittag funzt alles.^^


----------



## Hsvfan (22. Mai 2013)

Mittlerweile ist das irgendwie immer unterschiedlich.....ich glaube bei Patch 5.2 waren
die Server schon wieder viel früher on....diesmal siehts eher nach verlängerung aus.


----------



## Smirgul (22. Mai 2013)

Na Punkte cap zu erreichen ist nun wirklich nicht die Welt. Wenn man ca. 10 Boss im Thron legt sind das schon mal 400 Punkte. Dann noch die Champions auf der Insel mit 150 Punkten und du kannst 1 item für lau aufwerten. 3 Tage ein hero Scenario mit jeweils 150 Punkten und cap ist voll.


----------



## Aircrash (22. Mai 2013)

Da derzeit nichtmal die WoW Seite ordentlich zu erreichen ist gehe ich nicht von 11 Uhr aus


----------



## eisboy (22. Mai 2013)

Die werden Warscheinlich Noch die Probleme beheben die bei den Amis Schon Aufgetreten Sind


----------



## Hsvfan (22. Mai 2013)

Ja die WoW Seite ist entweder extrem langsam oder man kriegt sogar
Fehlermeldung! Aber ich vermute einfach das da nur viel los ist!


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (22. Mai 2013)

ich denk auch das es länger dauern wird als gedacht


----------



## eisboy (22. Mai 2013)

Die wow Seite is auch noch down hmm dann wirds diesmal doch vil. Länger Dauern hmm sagt ma wie viel musstet ihr denn noch runterladen vom patch bei mir waren es noch 35 Mb


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (22. Mai 2013)

kp wieviel aber es war sehr wenig zum laden


----------



## Hsvfan (22. Mai 2013)

eisboy schrieb:


> Die wow Seite is auch noch down hmm dann wirds diesmal doch vil. Länger Dauern hmm sagt ma wie viel musstet ihr denn noch runterladen vom patch bei mir waren es noch 35 Mb



Bei mir waren es auch soviel.....der grossteil wurde ja schon vor 1 oder 2 wochen ja heruntergeladen !


----------



## eisboy (22. Mai 2013)

sie sind wieder da^^


----------



## Hsvfan (22. Mai 2013)

Server da !


----------



## Fakt (22. Mai 2013)

Nice, zwei Minuten vor 11 war ich drin...


----------



## ofnadown (19. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Shye-Demmera (19. Juni 2013)

Schönen guten Morgen!

So ein Mist, da kann man durch die Hitze nicht lange schlafen und dann sind die Server
down *grummel*

*Brötchen in die Mitte stell* Greift zu !


----------



## Russelkurt (19. Juni 2013)

Bin grad spontan froh, dass ich den Serverdown durch die Arbeit verpasse^^ Der geht mir im Urlaub auch immer tierisch auf die Nerven


----------



## ofnadown (19. Juni 2013)

mh lecker brötchen. mal kanne kaffee reinschieben


----------



## Veshrae (19. Juni 2013)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> Bin grad spontan froh, dass ich den Serverdown durch die Arbeit verpasse^^ Der geht mir im Urlaub auch immer tierisch auf die Nerven



Fährst du im Urlaub nicht weg? ^^


----------



## Russelkurt (19. Juni 2013)

Veshrae schrieb:


> Fährst du im Urlaub nicht weg? ^^



Zweimal im Jahr, ja. Aber sonst bleib ich lieber zu Hause. Zumindest in der Stadt


----------



## Eltoro73 (19. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen Community.

Ich stelle Euch mal Kaffee, belegte Brötchen, Muffins, Kekse und 3L Cola bereit.

Lasst das fröhliche Posten beginnen.


----------



## Zorka (19. Juni 2013)

Nett, hm..... lecker


----------



## Shye-Demmera (19. Juni 2013)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Community.
> 
> Ich stelle Euch mal Kaffee, belegte Brötchen, Muffins, Kekse und 3L Cola bereit.
> 
> Lasst das fröhliche Posten beginnen.




Leider sinds mittlerweile anscheinend zu wenig die hier fröhlich mitposten würden


----------



## bartman223 (19. Juni 2013)

bis 11 down oder? 
oh man


----------



## Shye-Demmera (19. Juni 2013)

bartman223 schrieb:


> bis 11 down oder?
> oh man




Leider ja


----------



## Veshrae (19. Juni 2013)

Erstmal überlegen, was man diese ID upgraded :O


----------



## Shye-Demmera (19. Juni 2013)

Veshrae schrieb:


> Erstmal überlegen, was man diese ID upgraded :O




Ich werde nachher erstmal wieder SSC und Co ablaufen..versuchen die Pets zu farmen und danach twinken


----------



## ofnadown (19. Juni 2013)

Auf gehts, server sind Online


----------



## Shye-Demmera (19. Juni 2013)

Server wieder da


----------



## Shye-Demmera (24. Juli 2013)

Schönen guten Morgen an diesem sonnigen und warmen Tag!

*Kaffee und belegte Brötchen in die Mitte stell*


----------



## rabbit83 (24. Juli 2013)

Also bei mir ist noch kein einziger Server online *träller* 

Achja btw Gten Morgen zusammen


----------



## Jajaiskla (24. Juli 2013)

Schönen guten Morgen


----------



## Shye-Demmera (24. Juli 2013)

Hier was früher auch mal deutlich mehr los oder? *grübel*


----------



## Klein-Maha (24. Juli 2013)

Rennen alle weg... so ist das!

*Kaffee schnapp* Hab noch ein paar Muffins, bitteschön


----------



## rabbit83 (24. Juli 2013)

Ja definitiv


----------



## Fredericus (24. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen,

Staun, schwitze noch gar nicht. Sowas. Liegt bestimmt an der leichten  Brise von der Nordsee her. Bin echt dankbar dafür. Ehrlich, ich mag ja Sommer, aber Temperaturen über 28 Grad schön zu reden und es auch noch zu glauben, .....!!!!

Naja.

Was ist sonst noch? Achja: Punkte-Cap füllen, 600er Umhang holen, heute Abend Gildenraid. Alle Stammis sind ausm Urlaub zurück. Ist gar nicht so einfach vorübergehend Ersatz zu finden, auch noch guten. 

allen einen schönen Tag

Fritzchen


----------



## Shye-Demmera (24. Juli 2013)

@ Fredericus


Ich wäre froh über *nur* 28 Grad...die letzten Tage über 30 Grad ....
In der Wohnung genauso viel.....aber ich wohne ja auch nicht
in der Nähe von einem Meer oder dergleichen...leider !


----------



## Jajaiskla (24. Juli 2013)

Jau, im Büro ists eklig bei 30 Grad.


----------



## rabbit83 (24. Juli 2013)

Kolege hatte gestern in seiner schlecht isolierten Dachgeschoss Wohnung mal eben schnell 46°C  Das ist Nett


----------



## Shye-Demmera (24. Juli 2013)

rabbit83 schrieb:


> Kolege hatte gestern in seiner schlecht isolierten Dachgeschoss Wohnung mal eben schnell 46°C  Das ist Nett




Das kenn ich von meiner alten Wohnung...da war das auch so ätzend!


----------



## Klein-Maha (24. Juli 2013)

Bin ich froh, dass meine Wohnung einen Luftkorridor hat... sprich: zwei exakt gegenüberliegende Balkontüren! Da ist ein guter Luftausgleich und man bekommt die Wohnung schnell kühl...


----------



## Jajaiskla (24. Juli 2013)

Ich wohne auch im Dachgeschoss.
Nicht nur im Büro ists zu warm, bin ich daheim ist das wie nen Schlag in die Fresse.


----------



## Shye-Demmera (24. Juli 2013)

Klein-Maha schrieb:


> Bin ich froh, dass meine Wohnung einen Luftkorridor hat... sprich: zwei exakt gegenüberliegende Balkontüren! Da ist ein guter Luftausgleich und man bekommt die Wohnung schnell kühl...




Haben wir leider nicht....haben Fenster und Balkontür nur zu 2 Seiten .....und leider nicht
gegenüberliegend.


----------



## Jajaiskla (24. Juli 2013)

Ein paar Server sind schon online, leider noch nicht meiner.  (Blackhand)


----------



## Shye-Demmera (24. Juli 2013)

Meiner auch nicht ! (Antonidas)


----------



## Talistas (24. Juli 2013)

Meiner auch leider noch nicht und mit der Hitze geht es mir genauso. Ich wohne auch unterm Dach, habe jetzt alles runtergezogen.. wie im Keller hier, nur nicht so kühl *g*. 
Gestern auch über 40 Grad hier drin gewesen *schwitz*


Talistas


----------



## Klein-Maha (24. Juli 2013)

Ihr Armen *Eisvorrat verteil*


----------



## Shye-Demmera (24. Juli 2013)

Wieder alle offline :-(


----------



## Jajaiskla (24. Juli 2013)

Naja zum Glück kann ich direkt ne Bombe in den Pool machen sobald ich zu hause bin.
Und dann beginnt schon der Raid.
Straffe Zeitplanung ftw.


----------



## Fredericus (24. Juli 2013)

toll, mein Server war on, sogar schon Brachland q abgegeben und lfr inv gehabt, wolltewn gerade loslegen *bäm* alles dunkel, nu wird mein Server alson angezeigt, einloggen geht aber dennoch nicht, battlenet putt? putt gewartet?

ehrlich Blizzard, echt jetzt, muss doch ned sein

fritzchen


----------



## Jajaiskla (24. Juli 2013)

Jo Deutsche Server wieder alle weg, aaaaaber ist ja auch noch keine 11 Uhr.


----------



## Shye-Demmera (24. Juli 2013)

noch 5 Minuten bis 11 Uhr


----------



## Klein-Maha (24. Juli 2013)

Himmel hilf! Da ist aber einer panisch  

Wobei: Mimimimimimi und fünününü!


----------



## Shye-Demmera (24. Juli 2013)

Klein-Maha schrieb:


> Himmel hilf! Da ist aber einer panisch
> 
> Wobei: Mimimimimimi und fünününü!




Irgendwas muss man ja hier machen....ist sonst so langweilig


----------



## Klein-Maha (24. Juli 2013)

Haste wahr... wir können ja Ping Pong spielen...

°|


----------



## Shye-Demmera (24. Juli 2013)

*ping*


----------



## Klein-Maha (24. Juli 2013)

*pong*


----------



## Shye-Demmera (24. Juli 2013)

*ping*


----------



## Jajaiskla (24. Juli 2013)

Jetzt sind alle Server wieder weg. -.-


----------



## Klein-Maha (24. Juli 2013)

*pong* verdammt, daneben...


----------



## Shye-Demmera (24. Juli 2013)

Neue Runde !

Aufschlag !

*Ping*


----------



## restens (24. Juli 2013)

mir den ball schnapp und davon lauf


----------



## Annovella (24. Juli 2013)

Kann seit 5:40 nicht mehr pennen. Einmal stehe ich früh auf UND habe langeweile und genau dann sind natürlich die Server down... *seufz*
passt ja mal wieder wie die Faust aufs Auge..


----------



## Shye-Demmera (24. Juli 2013)

restens schrieb:


> mir den ball schnapp und davon lauf




Och wie gemein


----------



## restens (24. Juli 2013)

macht doch sonst keinen spass wenn kein Spielverderber am start ist oder?


----------



## Klein-Maha (24. Juli 2013)

*grummel*


----------



## Annovella (24. Juli 2013)

11:15 und die Server sind nicht on, wofür zahl ich denn 13 Euro im Monat!? 
*mit klischees um sich wirft*


----------



## Fredericus (24. Juli 2013)

TOTER KAFFEEAUTOMAT xD



Was mich nervt ist folgendes: Ordentlich arbeiten heißt, Server erst hochfahren, wenn die Arbeiten fertig sind; und nicht vorher. Das ist genauso, als stellte man mir ein leckeres Chateau Briand vor die Nase, ließe mich einmal tief einatmen, und schwupp, zieht man es weg.

Und komme mir niemand mit "muß man doch mal antesten" oder so einen Blödsinn, als ehemaliger Netadmin (jetzt Ruhestand), der für Konzerne gearbeitet hat die u.a. mit aufwendigsten CAD Systemen dezentral und international gearbeitet haben, das alles on the fly gewartet und aktualisiert hat, weiß ich eins: Blizzard wird immer schlechter.

Fritzchen


----------



## Isle (24. Juli 2013)

Gähn. Hat jetzt jemand den Tischtennisball wieder gefunden?


----------



## Severos (24. Juli 2013)

Normal wäre ich ja arbeiten, da würde es mich nicht stören, wenn Blizzard zwar etwas länger braucht, dafür aber ordentliche Arbeit leistet.
Aber mit nem frischen Kreuzband- und Meniskusriss zu Hause zu sitzen und nicht spielen zu können.. :-(


----------



## Annovella (24. Juli 2013)

Severos schrieb:


> Normal wäre ich ja arbeiten, da würde es mich nicht stören, wenn Blizzard zwar etwas länger braucht, dafür aber ordentliche Arbeit leistet.
> Aber mit nem frischen Kreuzband- und Meniskusriss zu Hause zu sitzen und nicht spielen zu können.. :-(



Gute Besserung


----------



## Harkor (24. Juli 2013)

Irgendwie geht mir diese Berichterstattung nach dem Motto: "Bald (5.4) kannst eh alles was du hast in die Tonne kloppen!" auf den Geist und fördert nicht grad die Lust noch was zu machen.
*mal was gehen Langeweile mach*


----------



## darkone02 (24. Juli 2013)

Gute Besserung auch von mir. *verband Stufe 250 such*.....


----------



## Severos (24. Juli 2013)

Ohja, einen solchen Verband könnte ich gut gebrauchen.. und die Operation ist erst nächste Woche.. prost Mahlzeit 
Und danke euch.. :-)


----------



## LoveThisGame (24. Juli 2013)

So langsam wäre ja mal ne Aktualisierung der Wartungsarbeiten wünschenswert, immerhin schon 25 Minuten drüber. Dann wüßte man wenigstens ob es sich lohnt drauf zu warten das die Server hochfahren. Aber wie ich Blizzard kenne gibt es um 15 Uhr ne Aktualisierung das die Server um 15:01 wieder online sind.


----------



## Lhunaia (24. Juli 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!
Möchte wer Cappucino?


----------



## ofnadown (24. Juli 2013)

Jetzt macht Blizzard die Wartungsarbeiten, um die Wartungsarbeiten von heute nacht reparieren zu können. Also alles kaputt gewartet


----------



## Harkor (24. Juli 2013)

Lhunaia schrieb:


> Möchte wer Cappucino?



Ich gerne, passt zur (____(_________()·._.·´¯`·._.·´¯`·._.·´¯`·.


Wartung kommt von warten ... *wart* *wart*


----------



## Klein-Maha (24. Juli 2013)

Blizzard CS EU DE &#8207;@BlizzardCSEU_DE 9m
Die #D3 und #SC2 Server sind wieder online. Die Wartungsarbeiten für #WoW dauern leider noch ein wenig. ETA: 13:00 MESZ #maint #BlizzCS

habsch von Twitter... wo war der Kaffee??


----------



## Lhunaia (24. Juli 2013)

...zur Kaffeemaschine renn.... Milch hol..... Tasse drunterstell.... Knopf drück..... tschschschschschsch

Bitte sehr- Dein Cappucino


----------



## Harkor (24. Juli 2013)

Lhunaia schrieb:


> Bitte sehr- Dein Cappucino



Oh danke sehr ... Auaa .... zu heiß ... hätte etwas warten sollen ^^


----------



## Bootyleader (24. Juli 2013)

@Severos

Gute Besserung auch von mir. Habe es gerade hinter mir ( linkes HKB mit knöchernen Abriss ), 12 Wochen Dauerdaddeln...seufz.
Viel Spaß mit den Clexane-Spritzen *grins*

mfg Booty


----------



## Lhunaia (24. Juli 2013)

Harkor schrieb:


> Oh danke sehr ... Auaa .... zu heiß ... hätte etwas warten sollen ^^



gerne :-)

Noch einer?


----------



## restens (24. Juli 2013)

ok ok jungs hier is euer ball. möchte ja net das ihr vor langeweile Amok läuft.

Server immer noch down...ich hol mal nen frischen kaff


----------



## Isle (24. Juli 2013)

Mh.. was soll ich heute essen. Pizza oder doch lieber was gesundes ein SchniPo


----------



## Severos (24. Juli 2013)

Bootyleader schrieb:


> @Severos
> 
> Gute Besserung auch von mir. Habe es gerade hinter mir ( linkes HKB mit knöchernen Abriss ), 12 Wochen Dauerdaddeln...seufz.
> Viel Spaß mit den Clexane-Spritzen *grins*
> ...




Ach mit den Spritzen habe ich keine Probleme.. was muss das muss..
Aber ich bin absolut kein Fan von andauernd rumsitzen und nichts tun.. 

Und danke schön!


----------



## spaphira (24. Juli 2013)

allso gesund wäre ein salat aber ey du bist zocker wir essen nix gesundes


----------



## restens (24. Juli 2013)

was is ein schnipo? doch net schnitzel mit Pommes oder? ne ne bei so nem heissen wetter bevorzuge ich doch salat in allen varianten...mmhhh


----------



## Isle (24. Juli 2013)

Hast recht. Dann doch SchniPo mit nem Schoko-Eis danach


----------



## Lhunaia (24. Juli 2013)

spaphira schrieb:


> allso gesund wäre ein salat aber ey du bist zocker wir essen nix gesundes



Dochdoch, ich habe grade eine Joghurtdrink und 2 Aprikosen genossen ;-)


----------



## atreyu-k (24. Juli 2013)

so eine kacke einmal wenn ich frei hab dauert die Wartung ewig. weis von euch einer wann 5.4 kommt?


----------



## Annovella (24. Juli 2013)

Klein-Maha schrieb:


> Blizzard CS EU DE &#8207;@BlizzardCSEU_DE 9m
> Die #D3 und #SC2 Server sind wieder online. Die Wartungsarbeiten für #WoW dauern leider noch ein wenig. ETA: 13:00 MESZ #maint #BlizzCS
> 
> habsch von Twitter... wo war der Kaffee??



Danke für die Info. Hm.. dann zock ich mal ne Runde SCII.

Wenn was neues kommt, bitte wieder bescheid geben, danke. 



atreyu-k schrieb:


> so eine kacke einmal wenn ich frei hab dauert die Wartung ewig. weis von euch einer wann 5.4 kommt?



Schätze ma mitte/ende August.


----------



## spaphira (24. Juli 2013)

ich hab mal gehört das das patch irgendwann im august kommen soll


----------



## atreyu-k (24. Juli 2013)

na toll Verlängerung bis 13,30 Uhr


----------



## spaphira (24. Juli 2013)

mh SC2 auch ne idee


----------



## Needed (24. Juli 2013)

omFG  ..


----------



## restens (24. Juli 2013)

13.30 Uhr? *grummel* ok dann zieh ich meine socken aus und spiele mit meinen zehen   , vergeht die zeit schneller, hehe


----------



## restens (24. Juli 2013)

wir könnten uns ja witze erzählen... kennt jemand nen guten?


----------



## Lhunaia (24. Juli 2013)

atreyu-k schrieb:


> na toll Verlängerung bis 13,30 Uhr



pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## ofnadown (24. Juli 2013)

Gemeinsamkeit zwischen Hund und Frauenarzt


----------



## Isle (24. Juli 2013)

Treffen sich zwei Mäusedamen auf der Straße. Während der Unterhaltung erwähnt die eine: „Ich habe einen neuen Freund, der ist so toll und so wunderbar, ich bin total verknallt.“ Die andere Mäusedame: „Zeig mal ein Foto!“. Die erste Mäusin holt das Bild raus. „Das ist ja eine Fledermaus“, sagt die zweite Maus erstaunt. Die Verliebte: „Ach, und mir sagte er, er wäre Pilot.“


----------



## restens (24. Juli 2013)

Letztens habe ich mich mal wieder mit meinen Freundinnen getroffen.
 Ich versprach meinem Mann, dass ich um Punkt 24 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein würde. Aber wie das so ist, zwischen Cocktails, Tanz und Flirt vergaß ich die Zeit.
 Ich kam erst um 3 Uhr morgens zu Hause an - und das komplett betrunken! Als ich zur Tür hereinkam, fing gerade der Kuckuck an, dreimal "Kuckuck" zu rufen.
 Erschrocken stellte ich fest, dass der Kuckuck meinen Mann aufwecken könnte, so fing ich an, neunmal "Kuckuck" zu rufen...
 Zufrieden und stolz, in meinem Zustand noch einen so guten Einfall gehabt zu haben, begab ich mich ins Schlafzimmer. Ich legte mich ins Bett und war beruhigt dank meines schlauen Einfalls.
 Am nächsten Morgen beim Frühstück fragte mich mein Mann, wann ich denn letzte Nacht zu Hause angekommen sei.
 Ich sagte: "Um Mitternacht, wie ich es dir versprochen hatte!"
 Er sagte nichts weiter und wirkte auch nicht weiter misstrauisch.
 "Ja", dachte ich mir, "gerettet!
 Aber dann sagte er plötzlich:
 "Ach übrigens, ich denke, mit der Kuckucksuhr stimmt etwas nicht!"
 Zitternd fragte ich: "Achso? Warum denn, mein Schatz?"
 Und er antwortete: "Nun ja, gestern Nacht rief der Kuckuck dreimal "Kuckuck", dann - ich kann es mir gar nicht erklären - schrie er auf einmal "Scheiße!" und dann rief er noch viermal "Kuckuck"....
 Dann übergab er sich im Flur, rief weitere dreimal "Kuckuck", lachte sich kaputt, rief erneut "Kuckuck", rannte den Flur hinauf, trat dabei der Katze auf den Schwanz, stolperte über den Couchtisch, der unter dem Gewicht zerbrach, legte sich schließlich an meiner Seite ins Bett, und - begleitet von einem Furz - stöhnte er den letzten "Kuckuck"..."


----------



## Pamela1 (24. Juli 2013)

ofnadown schrieb:


> Gemeinsamkeit zwischen Hund und Frauenarzt



KURZSICHTIGER Frauenarzt  Sonst ist der Witz nicht lustig...


----------



## restens (24. Juli 2013)

Kommt ein Mädchen freudestrahlend von der Schule nach Hause und erzählt:
 "Mama, wir haben heute zählen gelernt, die anderen können nur bis 3, aber ich kann schon bis 10."
 "Das ist ja schön", sagt die Mutter.
 "Ist das wohl, weil ich blond bin?" fragt das Mädchen.
 "Ja, Kind, das ist, weil Du blond bist" antwortet die Mutter.
 Am nächsten Tag kommt das Mädchen wieder von der Schule und erzählt freudestrahlend: "Heute haben wir das Alphabet gelernt. Die anderen können nur von A - C, aber ich kann schon von A - Z."
 "Das ist wirklich toll", sagt die Mutter.
 "Ist das wohl, weil ich blond bin?" fragt das Mädchen.
 "Ja, Kind, das ist weil Du blond bist" antwortet die Mutter.
 Am folgenden Tag kommt das Mädchen wieder freudestrahlend von der Schule und erzählt: "Wir waren heute schwimmen, die anderen haben noch gar keine Brüste und ich habe schon so große" und zeigt auf ihre Doppel D.
 "Ja" sagt die Mutter.
 "Ist das wohl weil ich blond bin?" fragt das Mädchen.
 "Nein, Kind", antwortet die Mutter, "das ist so, weil Du schon 23 bist!"


----------



## Annovella (24. Juli 2013)

atreyu-k schrieb:


> na toll Verlängerung bis 13,30 Uhr




 Jo -.-


----------



## Isle (24. Juli 2013)

Arzt: „Also, Herr Meier, Sie sind ja schon wieder betrunken, habe ich ihnen nicht gesagt nur eine Flasche Bier pro Tag?“ – Meier: „Ja glauben Sie eigentlich Sie sind der einzige Arzt zu dem ich gehe!“


----------



## restens (24. Juli 2013)

Zwei betrunkene Männer beschließen, ihren Abend im Puff zu beenden.
 Die Puffmutter sieht die zwei und denkt sich: "So betrunken, wie die beiden sind, kann ich sie nicht auf meine Mädels loslassen." Sie weist beiden ein Zimmer zu und jubelt ihnen eine Gummipuppe unter.
 Am nächsten Morgen unterhalten sich die Männer beim Frühstück. Der erste sagt: "Also ich glaube, ich hatte gestern Abend eine Stumme im Bett. Sie hat während der ganzen Nummer kein Wort gesagt."
 Daraufhin der andere: "Hmmm, und meine muss eine Hexe gewesen sein. Als ich ihr in die Brust biss, flog sie los, drehte drei Runden um die Lampe und zischte zum Fenster hinaus." hab grad tränen gelacht....kopfkino und so


----------



## restens (24. Juli 2013)

Der Vater kommt spät in der Nacht nach Hause. Da hört er aus dem Zimmer seiner Tochter ein Stöhnen. Besorgt öffnet er leise die Tür und muss mit ansehen, wie es sich seine Tochter mit einer Banane besorgt. 
 Am anderen Morgen bindet er die Banane an einem Strick fest und geht, die Banane hinter sich herziehend, durch die Wohnung.
 Als die Tochter daraufhin einen roten Kopf bekommt, fragt die Mutter, was das zu bedeuten habe. Darauf der Vater: "Ich zeige meinem Schwiegersohn die Wohnung..."


----------



## Annovella (24. Juli 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DN8Iz65v3Xo
Was für die Langeweile..


----------



## Klein-Maha (24. Juli 2013)

Blizzard CS EU DE &#8207;@BlizzardCSEU_DE 7m
Die Momentane ETA für den Abschluss der #WoW Wartungsarbeiten ist 13:30 MESZ. Nächstes Update in einer Stunde. #maint


Und was soll uns das sagen?


----------



## restens (24. Juli 2013)




----------



## Annovella (24. Juli 2013)

Klein-Maha schrieb:


> Blizzard CS EU DE &#8207;@BlizzardCSEU_DE 7m
> Die Momentane ETA für den Abschluss der #WoW Wartungsarbeiten ist 13:30 MESZ. Nächstes Update in einer Stunde. #maint
> 
> 
> Und was soll uns das sagen?



Na, um 13:33 wirst du die Mitteilung bekommen, dass die Wartungsarbeiten bis 16 Uhr andauern werden.


----------



## Klein-Maha (24. Juli 2013)

> Na, um 13:33 wirst du die Mitteilung bekommen, dass die Wartungsarbeiten bis 16 Uhr andauern werden.


----------



## restens (24. Juli 2013)

kann ich mir net vorstellen bis 16uhr, hatten wir ja schon ewig nicht mehr. aber blizz is ja für alle Überraschungen zu haben


----------



## Klein-Maha (24. Juli 2013)

da fängste gerade erst wieder das zocken an und dann das....


----------



## LoveThisGame (24. Juli 2013)

atreyu-k schrieb:


> weis von euch einer wann 5.4 kommt?




Gamescom 21.8-25.8, ergo kommt 5.4 nicht vor dem 27.8.


----------



## LoveThisGame (24. Juli 2013)

restens schrieb:


> Letztens habe ich mich mal wieder mit meinen Freundinnen getroffen.
> Ich versprach meinem Mann, dass ich um Punkt 24 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein würde. Aber wie das so ist, zwischen Cocktails, Tanz und Flirt vergaß ich die Zeit.
> Ich kam erst um 3 Uhr morgens zu Hause an - und das komplett betrunken! Als ich zur Tür hereinkam, fing gerade der Kuckuck an, dreimal "Kuckuck" zu rufen.
> Erschrocken stellte ich fest, dass der Kuckuck meinen Mann aufwecken könnte, so fing ich an, neunmal "Kuckuck" zu rufen...
> ...



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## spaphira (24. Juli 2013)

mh server sind immer noch down


----------



## Druidifix81 (24. Juli 2013)

Blizzard CS EU DE &#8207;@BlizzardCSEU_DE 2m

Die #WoW Wartungsarbeiten dauern leider noch an. Wir werden euch hier auf Laufenden halten. #maint


----------



## iliketurtles (24. Juli 2013)

@blizzardcseu_en schrieb:
			
		

> #WoW[font="Arial, sans-serif"] [/font]#maint[font="Arial, sans-serif"] continues, stay tuned and we'll keep you up to date! [/font]#BlizzCS


----------



## atreyu-k (24. Juli 2013)

die liegen wahrscheinlich im Planschbecken bei dem wetter


----------



## iliketurtles (24. Juli 2013)

@blizzardcseu_en schrieb:
			
		

> #WoW #maint[font="Arial, sans-serif"] continues, stay tuned and we'll keep you up to date![/font] #BlizzCS


da war jemand schneller 
und das sollte eigentlich eine Bearbeitung sein und kein neuer Post :X


----------



## Annovella (24. Juli 2013)

atreyu-k schrieb:


> die liegen wahrscheinlich im Planschbecken bei dem wetter



Boah danke, jetzt bin ich total neidisch auf die


----------



## spaphira (24. Juli 2013)

mh bin ja mal gespannt ob die bis 19:30 wieder online sind wir haben heute noch raid


----------



## Tøtem (24. Juli 2013)

die server haben ab heute ferien


----------



## Schurkiline (24. Juli 2013)

Auch Neidisch... hier regnets wie aus Eimern


----------



## Shye-Demmera (24. Juli 2013)

Geht bei euch die Homepage von WoW auch nicht mehr?

Kriege das hier als Mitteilung: 


Wir sind bald wieder zurück!

Die Blizzard-Webseiten sind derzeit nicht erreichbar. Vielen Dank für eure Geduld!


----------



## Jajaiskla (24. Juli 2013)

Nach den 2 Verlängerungen geht es weiter mit warten, ohne Zeitansage. Quelle: https://twitter.com/BlizzardCSEU_DE


----------



## Malakos (24. Juli 2013)

spaphira schrieb:


> mh bin ja mal gespannt ob die bis 19:30 wieder online sind wir haben heute noch raid




Lol, da kann man mal sehen wie einige wieder nur an den Raid denken.....Leute geht doch mal raus xD....oder so ähnlich heißt doch der Tooltipp von Blizz


----------



## Crosis (24. Juli 2013)

denen ist bei der hitze sicher ein server weggeschmolzen und nu geht nixmehr xD


----------



## Jajaiskla (24. Juli 2013)

Dann arbeite ich mal doch


----------



## Cotraxis (24. Juli 2013)

Wuhuuu  Ein klassischer Mittwoch... Man hat mal Urlaub und dann sowas


----------



## Cotraxis (24. Juli 2013)

Bloodydudu schrieb:


> Dann arbeite ich mal doch



Viel Spaß


----------



## Shye-Demmera (24. Juli 2013)

Heute scheint da gar nichts richtig zu laufen ..nun hat die 
WoW-Seite auch technische Probleme.


----------



## Nomisno (24. Juli 2013)

Malakos schrieb:


> geht doch mal raus



Bei dem Regen hier grad, nein danke 

Mehr Witze?


----------



## Jajaiskla (24. Juli 2013)

Kurze Frage ist jetzt vllt nicht aufs Topic bezogen, aber kann man den angezeigten Namen (Bei mir Bloodydudu) irgendwie noch ändern?


----------



## iliketurtles (24. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht eine nette Email/Pm an Zam schreiben.
Ich denke selbstständig wird da nicht viel zu machen sein


----------



## Nomisno (24. Juli 2013)

Soweit ich weiß nicht, aber vllt können wir ZAM beschwören und der macht das


----------



## spaphira (24. Juli 2013)

allso mal ehrlich mit dem raus gehn. im mom ist das mir viel zu warm


----------



## Annovella (24. Juli 2013)

spaphira schrieb:


> mh bin ja mal gespannt ob die bis 19:30 wieder online sind wir haben heute noch raid



Warum habt ihr auch Mittwochs einen Raidtag.. never play on Patchday! 



Bloodydudu schrieb:


> Kurze Frage ist jetzt vllt nicht aufs Topic bezogen, aber kann man den angezeigten Namen (Bei mir Bloodydudu) irgendwie noch ändern?




 Nein geht nicht, hab mit ZAM da schonmal drüber gesprochen.. vor vielen vielen Jahren.


----------



## Cotraxis (24. Juli 2013)

spaphira schrieb:


> allso mal ehrlich mit dem raus gehn. im mom ist das mir viel zu warm



Bei uns spielt sich gerade das Szenario "Ein Sturm braut sich zusammen" ab


----------



## Jajaiskla (24. Juli 2013)

Vielen Dank


----------



## spaphira (24. Juli 2013)

oder die haben wow dicht gemacht oh nein *HILFE*


----------



## spaphira (24. Juli 2013)

Wir sind bei 30 grad und blauen himmel. ich hab die hoffnung aufgeben das es gewittert oder regnet


----------



## Nomisno (24. Juli 2013)

spaphira schrieb:


> oder die haben wow dicht gemacht oh nein *HILFE*



Ich glaub eher, die sind selber dicht, sonst würden sie nicht so lange für die Server brauchen^^

EDIT: Und wo wohnt ihr, dass es nicht regnet? O_o Ich zieh fix da hin.


----------



## Lhunaia (24. Juli 2013)

Cotraxis schrieb:


> Bei uns spielt sich gerade das Szenario "Ein Sturm braut sich zusammen" ab



grinzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## spaphira (24. Juli 2013)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Ich glaub eher, die sind selber dicht, sonst würden sie nicht so lange für die Server brauchen^^



hihi jo oder so


----------



## Berzerqc (24. Juli 2013)

Annovella schrieb:


> Warum habt ihr auch Mittwochs einen Raidtag.. never play on Patchday!



Weil kein Patchday ist


----------



## spaphira (24. Juli 2013)

leipzig


----------



## spaphira (24. Juli 2013)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Ich glaub eher, die sind selber dicht, sonst würden sie nicht so lange für die Server brauchen^^
> 
> EDIT: Und wo wohnt ihr, dass es nicht regnet? O_o Ich zieh fix da hin.



allso ich komme aus leipzig . kann ja mal bissl sonne los schicken


----------



## Malakos (24. Juli 2013)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Bei dem Regen hier grad, nein danke
> 
> Wo regnet es schon? ich bete dass es hier langsam anfängt^^


----------



## spaphira (24. Juli 2013)

*WoW: Server Down - Wartungsarbeiten für Liveserver verlängert* Eigentlich sollten heute Vormittag geplante Wartungsarbeiten bis etwa 11 Uhr statfinden. Kurz danach wurden die Arbeiten bis etwa 13:30 Uhr verlängert. Derzeit sind die Server aber immer noch offline und via Twitter teilt der Support von Blizzard mit, dass es derzeit keine Zeit gibt, wann die Server wieder online kommen.


----------



## Nomisno (24. Juli 2013)

spaphira schrieb:


> leipzig



Von Stuttgart aus...Bis ich da bin sind die Server vllt gerichtet ^^


----------



## Schurkiline (24. Juli 2013)

Im Westen regnets -.-


----------



## spaphira (24. Juli 2013)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Von Stuttgart aus...Bis ich da bin sind die Server vllt gerichtet ^^



hofft man ja mal


----------



## Malakos (24. Juli 2013)

Schurkiline schrieb:


> Im Westen regnets -.-




Dann besteht die Chance, dass es in Hannover auch bald anfängt:=)


----------



## Nomisno (24. Juli 2013)

Hey, es hat grad aufgehört O_o


----------



## Malakos (24. Juli 2013)

Schurkiline schrieb:


> Im Westen regnets -.-




Dann besteht die Chance, dass es in Hannover auch bald anfängt:=)


----------



## Sassicaia (24. Juli 2013)

An der Bergstrasse (Hessen) regnet es Gott sei Dank jetzt auch


----------



## Shye-Demmera (24. Juli 2013)

Ganzen morgen schon bewölkt und gerade mal 23 Grad....lebe in Krefeld!


----------



## Schurkiline (24. Juli 2013)

Ich war mal so frei und habs euch rüber geschickt


----------



## Malakos (24. Juli 2013)

Naja, wenn WoW pause macht, macht man halt das einzige was man in so einer Situation tun kann....

Bierchen auf und Brötchen in Kopp:=)


----------



## Nomisno (24. Juli 2013)

Bier klingt nach einem Plan :>


----------



## Dicun (24. Juli 2013)

So langsam fallen mir keine Ausreden mehr ein, wieso ich den Abwasch nicht doch machen sollte. Blizz - help - set the Servers on "go"! *weird*


----------



## Tøtem (24. Juli 2013)

<---will auch das es mal wieder regnet.schickt mal was nach mittelfranken


----------



## Sassicaia (24. Juli 2013)

... erst wenn mein neuer Rasen genug hat


----------



## Jajaiskla (24. Juli 2013)

Jo in Düsseldorf regnet es auch. -.-


----------



## Tøtem (24. Juli 2013)

Sassicaia schrieb:


> ... erst wenn mein neuer Rasen genug hat



ok damit kann ich leben


----------



## Nomisno (24. Juli 2013)

Tøtem schrieb:


> <---will auch das es mal wieder regnet.schickt mal was nach mittelfranken



Bei uns zieht es ab, ich versuch es, dahin zu lenken


----------



## Malakos (24. Juli 2013)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Bei uns zieht es ab, ich versuch es, dahin zu lenken




Wo ist denn "Bei uns"?^^


----------



## Tøtem (24. Juli 2013)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Bei uns zieht es ab, ich versuch es, dahin zu lenken



hehe das find ich ja mal super (sehnsüchtig aus dem fenster schaut)


----------



## Nomisno (24. Juli 2013)

Malakos schrieb:


> Wo ist denn "Bei uns"?^^



Stuttgart


----------



## Malakos (24. Juli 2013)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Stuttgart




Gib mal nen großen Schupps nach Hannover, auch wenn´s sehr weit muss


----------



## Tøtem (24. Juli 2013)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Stuttgart



keine 200km von mir entfernt,dann kommt er ja bald der regen


----------



## Nomisno (24. Juli 2013)

Tøtem schrieb:


> keine 200km von mir entfernt,dann kommt er ja bald der regen



Top  Nach Hannover ist es dann doch etwas weit, würd ich jetzt glatt mal behaupten :/


----------



## spaphira (24. Juli 2013)

vielleicht bekommen wir ja mal wieder ne tag geschenkt von blizz


----------



## Aircrash (24. Juli 2013)

Auf Twitter:

Blizzard CS EU DE &#8207;@BlizzardCSEU_DE 59m

Die #WoW Wartungsarbeiten dauern leider noch an. Wir werden euch hier auf Laufenden halten


----------



## Nomisno (24. Juli 2013)

ETA? *dumm fühl*


----------



## Kapeikes (24. Juli 2013)

ETA   _Estimated time of availability_, zu deutsch: voraussichtliche Verfügbarkeit, Ankündigungszeit der Verfügbarkeit von heruntergefahrenen Systemen (Server, Websites, usw.)


----------



## Tøtem (24. Juli 2013)

ETA: vielleicht= eine tolle ausrede

hehe

scherz beiseite hab auch keine ahnung


----------



## Zaruk (24. Juli 2013)

Estimated Time of Arrival.. Wörtlich übersetzt erwartete Ankunftszeit..
Also, wann sie denken, fertig zu sein ;D


----------



## Nomisno (24. Juli 2013)

Danke :>


----------



## armiey (24. Juli 2013)

ob sie es noch heute schaffen das wir ins spiel kommen


----------



## Nomisno (24. Juli 2013)

armiey schrieb:


> ob sie es noch heute schaffen das wir ins spiel kommen



lolnope


----------



## Apokalypsos (24. Juli 2013)

Ich bin optimistisch. :-)


----------



## Nomisno (24. Juli 2013)

Naja, abwarten und Tee trinken..oder Bier, je nachdem.


----------



## Malakos (24. Juli 2013)

Wir danken für euer Verständnis......

Ich kanns schon nicht mehr lesen wie oft man Verständnis zeigen muss für Spielzeit die verloren geht.

Ab wann bekommt man denn nen Tag von Blizz geschenkt? Ich mein is ja nu mittlerweile 15 Uhr...


----------



## Annovella (24. Juli 2013)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Ich glaub eher, die sind selber dicht, sonst würden sie nicht so lange für die Server brauchen^^
> 
> EDIT: Und wo wohnt ihr, dass es nicht regnet? O_o Ich zieh fix da hin.



Ostfriesland. Hier ists warm, blauer Himmel und joah.. können ja gerne tauschen. Etwas Wind, schöner Regen und kühle Luft, was würde ich dafür tun 
(Ps: Bin ein Winterkind, mag alles ab 20°+ nicht^^)



Malakos schrieb:


> Wir danken für euer Verständnis......
> 
> Ich kanns schon nicht mehr lesen wie oft man Verständnis zeigen muss für Spielzeit die verloren geht.
> 
> Ab wann bekommt man denn nen Tag von Blizz geschenkt? Ich mein is ja nu mittlerweile 15 Uhr...



Hätte dir gerne gesagt, wann ich das letzte Mal ein "Free Day" bekommen habe(müsste 2010 oder so gewesens ein und ich spiel vom 1. Tag an ohne Pause, bis auf 3 Monate bis vorletzte Woche), aber irgendwie haben sie Buchungsübersicht geändert, sieht total dumm und unübersichtlich aus:
http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/unbenanntof5z0ecakx.jpg

-.-


----------



## Tøtem (24. Juli 2013)

Malakos schrieb:


> Wir danken für euer Verständnis......
> 
> Ich kanns schon nicht mehr lesen wie oft man Verständnis zeigen muss für Spielzeit die verloren geht.
> 
> Ab wann bekommt man denn nen Tag von Blizz geschenkt? Ich mein is ja nu mittlerweile 15 Uhr...



ich denke das kannst du knicken,gab´s schon jahre nich mehr,nen freien tag.......soviel ich in erinnerung habe


----------



## Apokalypsos (24. Juli 2013)

Mir fällt ein, ich muss noch abspülen...


----------



## Nomisno (24. Juli 2013)

Apokalypsos schrieb:


> Mir fällt ein, ich muss noch abspülen...



Wäre ein Zeitvertreib


----------



## Cotraxis (24. Juli 2013)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ostfriesland. Hier ists warm, blauer Himmel und joah.. können ja gerne tauschen. Etwas Wind, schöner Regen und kühle Luft, was würde ich dafür tun
> (Ps: Bin ein Winterkind, mag alles ab 20°+ nicht^^)
> 
> 
> ...



Dann wohnst du in einer besseren Ecke Ostfrieslands  Bei uns in Emden ist es gerade ein Brei aus Regen und anfänglichen Sturmböen


----------



## Annovella (24. Juli 2013)

Tøtem schrieb:


> ich denke das kannst du knicken,gab´s schon jahre nich mehr,nen freien tag.......soviel ich in erinnerung habe



So ist es, würde ja bedeuten, dass Blizzard etwas verschenkt. Und welches Unternehmen verschenkt schon gerne etwas?!


----------



## Neiranus (24. Juli 2013)

Regen in Süddeutschland und Hitze an der Nordseeküste 

Ich will mein typisch friesischen Schietwetter-Sommer zurück


----------



## Cotraxis (24. Juli 2013)

03.11.2008N/A1-days Exempt

Da hatte ich mein letzten freien Spieltag geschenkt bekommen


----------



## Annovella (24. Juli 2013)

Cotraxis schrieb:


> Dann wohnst du in einer besseren Ecke Ostfrieslands  Bei uns in Emden ist es gerade ein Brei aus Regen und anfänglichen Sturmböen


Da ist schönes Wetter 
http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/landkarteniedem7cui01n3d.jpg



Neiranus schrieb:


> Ich will mein typisch friesischen Schietwetter-Sommer zurück


*zustimm*


----------



## Cotraxis (24. Juli 2013)

Annovella schrieb:


> Da ist schönes Wetter
> http://www.fotos-hoc...em7cui01n3d.jpg
> 
> 
> *zustimm*



Blaaaaa...


----------



## armiey (24. Juli 2013)

schlafen die oder was machen die nur so lang


----------



## Tøtem (24. Juli 2013)

juhuu ich glaube das mit dem regen aus Stuttgart klappt,wird windig,dunkel und es fängt an zu donnern


----------



## Annovella (24. Juli 2013)

Cotraxis schrieb:


> Blaaaaa...


Hihi, da ist wer neidisch 



armiey schrieb:


> schlafen die oder was machen die nur so lang



*Blizzard CS EU DE* &#8207;@*BlizzardCSEU_DE* "Unsere Techniker kommen voran, können jedoch noch keine Einschätzung geben."


----------



## Cotraxis (24. Juli 2013)

Annovella schrieb:


> Hihi, da ist wer neidisch
> 
> 
> 
> *Blizzard CS EU DE* &#8207;@*BlizzardCSEU_DE* "Unsere Techniker kommen voran, können jedoch noch keine Einschätzung geben."



Also wenn ich sowas schon lese... Neidisch  Nie im Leben... Wir sind doch eh das höchste was die Menschheit werden kann... OSTFRIESEN 

Und zu dem von Blizz... Naja... Deren Techniker haben nen Strandurlaub und kümmern sich erst nächste Woche wieder um alles


----------



## Talin78 (24. Juli 2013)

Cotraxis schrieb:


> 03.11.2008N/A1-days Exempt
> 
> Da hatte ich mein letzten freien Spieltag geschenkt bekommen



Bei mir war es der 04.06.2009. Der Acc ist seit 2006 nahezu durchgängig aktiv gewesen. Aber was solls. Hatte jetz mal ca. 3 Monate Pause gemacht. Egal wann die Server wieder erreichbar sind. werde es überleben.

Hoffe ja, dass wir auch noch etwas Regen abbekommen (nähe Berlin). Dann kann ich ja immer noch gemütlich zocken.

PS: Insgesamt hatte ich 14 freie Spieltage bisher. Die meisten 2007.


----------



## spaphira (24. Juli 2013)

einige sever online


----------



## ZAM (24. Juli 2013)




----------



## Schurkiline (24. Juli 2013)

spaphira schrieb:


> einige sever online



Du hast das "nicht" vergessen 

Ups... da sind se ja alle


----------



## Tøtem (24. Juli 2013)

ok mein server:THRALL is on..tschau bis demnächst


----------



## spaphira (24. Juli 2013)

forscherliga ist auch da


----------



## Annovella (24. Juli 2013)

Cotraxis schrieb:


> Also wenn ich sowas schon lese... Neidisch  Nie im Leben... Wir sind doch eh das höchste was die Menschheit werden kann... OSTFRIESEN


Jaa 
Unbedingt anschauen: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=WMyBF8qDG0A
"Diesen Bereich, des hier abgebildeten männlichen Körpers, nennen wir ostfrieslands Antwort auf Arnold Schwarznegger." 
Ich LIEBE meinen lieben Nachbarn Otto einfach <3


----------



## Annovella (24. Juli 2013)

Silberne Hand online
Aegwynn online
Frostwolf online

Ich online 
Bis demnächst, wenn es wieder heißt: 

*Ist heute Mittwoch und dein Server ist down?*


----------



## Annovella (31. Juli 2013)

Och man.. das gibt es doch nicht!! Sonst bin ich überhaupt kein Frühaufsteher bzw. habe um bis Mittag ohnehin keine Zeit, zu zocken, weil ich in der Uni hocke. Und nun? Habe ich Semesterferien UND stehe früh auf.. seit 2 Wochen! Und kaum stehe ich früh auf, sind die Server den halben Tag nicht erreichbar... welch toller Zufall das doch ist *heul*
Edit: Ich ladt mir mal SC2 wieder runter.. PC hatte ich neu formatiert und bis jetzt war nur WoW drauf.


----------



## Milchm4nn (31. Juli 2013)

Abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## Annovella (31. Juli 2013)

*seufz* Starcraft heruntergeladen.. aber weil Blizzard alle ihre Spiele simultan dicht macht, kann man das natürlich auch nicht spielen. 
Naja.. erstmal in Ruhe frühstücken.. und dann Tomb Raider zocken.


----------



## Fredericus (31. Juli 2013)

Moin Leute,

Kanne Kaffee *energisch* auf den Tisch stell !

Wartungsarbeiten zwei oder mehrere ID´s hintereinander sind ja dermaßen nervig. Echt mal.

Und bei dem, was geplant ist, wird es wohl häufiger vorkommen, seufz.


Wenigstens war die Nacht angenehm kühl, und ich habe seit Wochen mal wieder richtig und entspannt geschlafen.



Lasst es euch gut gehen



Fritzchen


----------



## Fredericus (31. Juli 2013)

Ach, ich muss es einfach loswerden:

Endlich den 600er Umhang bekommen (Jäger). Dolles Ding! Und sieht auch noch gut aus; ist länger als die gängigen Umhänge, ausgenommen die für DK´s.

Seit Tagen ein etwas breiteres Grinsen im Gesicht.  

Wird heute noch aufgewertet, he he. 

Fritzchen


----------



## Annovella (31. Juli 2013)

So, fertig mit Frühstücken. 

Muss ja sagen, dass ichs allgemein ganz schön erschreckend finde, wie für jedes Spiel mittlerweile Internet pflicht ist, selbst für Konsolen. Ohne geht ja gar nichts mehr. Früher war alles besser.. 

Ja, das stimmt, hier wars auch angenehm. Ist es aber ansich meistens, schöne Nordseeluft mit einer leichten Brise  <3 Ostfriesland
600er Umhang? Cool, kannst mal dein Charakter/Armory posten?


----------



## Fredericus (31. Juli 2013)

Na gut,

Für alle die mal schauen möchten.

Fritzchen


----------



## Siles1983 (31. Juli 2013)

YaY... !schon wieder SD!... mal sehn ob se es diese Woche schaffen die "ETA" einzuhalten...


----------



## Fredericus (31. Juli 2013)

Ob Blizzard heute pünktlich, oder vielleicht sogar etwas früher fertig wird? 

Naaaa? Naaa ? Naaaa?


----------



## Siles1983 (31. Juli 2013)

Ich tippe eher auf den mist von letzter Woche... 3Uhr down... 15Uhr wieder on... also nein Blizz wird nicht pünklich sein...


----------



## Shye-Demmera (31. Juli 2013)

Schönen guten Morgen!


Hoffe das sie diese Woche die Server pünktlich on kriegen   


*Kaffee und Donuts in die Mitte stell*


----------



## Annovella (31. Juli 2013)

Das wäre ja wirklich der Oberhammer, wenn die Server wieder bis ~15:30 dicht sind...
Mal wieder nach Monaten für ein Monat den Acc reaktiviert & dann fallen zwei Tage wegen sowas wieder weg, ohne Spielausgleich..


----------



## DerWann (31. Juli 2013)

meiner ist online jeah


----------



## restens (31. Juli 2013)

Server on


----------



## Merikur (31. Juli 2013)

Gott sei dank gibt es im SOmmer genug Dinge die man machen kann, wenn du Server down sind und so gesehen könnten die auch bis heute Abend down bleiben von mir aus,


----------



## Fredericus (31. Juli 2013)

Ja wie?

PvP Server first?

Alter.......


----------



## Fredericus (31. Juli 2013)

Pööh, Blizzard, Realmstatusseite aktualisieren ftw.

Meiner ist auch on.

Schönen Tag allen


----------



## Annovella (31. Juli 2013)

Jop, so wie ich das sehe, sind alle Server on, oder?

Dann mal danke für den netten Morgen - und bis zum nächsten Mittwoch


----------



## Shye-Demmera (7. August 2013)

Schönen guten Morgen!

Und mal wieder Wartungsarbeiten, langsam reicht es.

*Kaffee und Donuts in die Mitte stell*


----------



## restens (7. August 2013)

*mir nen kaffee nehm*

schon wieder jep. war schon länger nicht mehr der fall, sooft hintereinander.
naja, ändern können wir es eh net.

hoffe ja diese Woche endlich mal mein trinket mit meiner hexe zu bekommen. das will und will einfach nicht in meiner tasche landen   
auch mit meiner kleinen Kriegerin bekomm ich es nicht, bin ich verflucht?
ich meine mop is ja nicht erst seit gestern draussen! von meinem schurken der immer noch mit einem blauem Dolch rumrennen muss ganz zu schweigen. bei den anderen hab ich es eh aufgegeben. drop-glück hatte ich ja noch nie


----------



## Shye-Demmera (7. August 2013)

@ restens


Drücke dir die Daumen das es diese Woche droppt!


----------



## Keashaa (7. August 2013)

Shye-Demmera schrieb:


> Schönen guten Morgen!
> 
> Und mal wieder Wartungsarbeiten, langsam reicht es.
> 
> *Kaffee und Donuts in die Mitte stell*



Naja, früher war es gang und gäbe, dass Mittwochs immer Wartungsarbeiten waren  natürlich würde auch ich gerne darauf verzichten, aber so ist es nunmal. Wir wissen schließlich auch nicht genau, was da im Hintergrund geschieht. Möglicherweise arbeiten die Admins / Entwickler ja schon an den virtuellen Servern und bereiten jetzt schon alles darauf vor, damit am Releasetag von 5.4 alles wunderbar läuft


----------



## restens (7. August 2013)

Server on! schöne Woche wünsch ich euch


----------



## ofnadown (28. August 2013)

guten morgen. kaffe und semmeln reinstellen


----------



## Merikur (28. August 2013)

Gleich ertsmal ein bisschen Arbeiten und dann heute abend in die nächste WoW Woche starten.


----------



## ofnadown (28. August 2013)

ich werde mal wieder marken farmen fürn prinzen.


----------



## Merikur (28. August 2013)

Ja, das werde ich auch machen müssen und vielleicht droppen auch mal ein paar Gegenstände und nicht nur Gold. -.-


----------



## ofnadown (28. August 2013)

von was träumsdt du den. ich hab seit 5 wochen weder im thron noch von den weltbossen außer gold nix bekommen. wird langsam ehrlich gesagt nur noch witzlos


----------



## Patiekrice (28. August 2013)

Mein Rekord liegt bei 24x Extrawurf und dann erst wieder ein Item - sonst nur Gold  und das war dann auch noch in Item, das ich nicht brauche.


----------



## ofnadown (28. August 2013)

ah web seite geht schon wieder. na da wirds net lange dauern, bis die server on kommen


----------



## ofnadown (28. August 2013)

ah web seite geht schon wieder. na da wirds net lange dauern, bis die server on kommen


----------



## ofnadown (28. August 2013)

irgendwie kenn ich das, extra wurf und genau das gleich item , was man entweder net mehr braucht oder schon angelegt hat


----------



## Fredericus (28. August 2013)

moin gemeinde xD

ptr hat Neustart, live-Server hälfte laut realmstatus au schon on, es sei denn, sie machen auch da gerade erst den teststart, is mir schomma passiert, freu mich wie bolle, gleich gehts los , und schwupp, alles down 

hoffen wir das beste!

wünsch allen einen schönen tag

fritzchen


----------



## ofnadown (28. August 2013)

das mit dem status geht seit kurz nach 7 uhr. glaube aber auch das bis 9 uhr alle server on sind


----------



## Speer79 (28. August 2013)

laut webside ist blackmoore on, aber einloggen ist nicht möglich...


----------



## Merikur (28. August 2013)

Die Extrawürfe haben mir bis jetzt auch noch nicht wirklich was gebracht aber niemals aufgeben irgendwann wird schon das richtige droppen. Vorallem frustrierend, wenn man immer sieht was die anderen bekommen. Ich denke da immer boah haben die Lottglück.


----------



## Fredericus (28. August 2013)

hör mir uff mit extrawürfen!

abgeblich sollte sich seit 5.03 die Chance ja mit jedem Fehlwurf erhöhen; - ; is nur blöd, wenn das erst mit dem 4. wurf einsetzt, und du nicht sammelst!!!

so kommts mir vor.

in dem zusammenhang ein abgefressenes 

fritzchen


PS 

- habe mittlerweile mal gesammelt, war auch egal, pffffff


----------



## ofnadown (28. August 2013)

na mal sehn ob sich das was ändert mit den extra würfen zum og raid. sonst wirds auch nur frustierend. wenn man sieht afkler mit durch ziehen und die haben dann noch das glück und stauben ab


----------



## Merikur (28. August 2013)

Ich denke mal nicht das die dabei noch viel ändern werden muss man wohl einfach aktzeptieren.


----------



## restens (28. August 2013)

guten morgen liebe gemeinde   

das mit dem würfeln kenn auch ich, wie wahrscheinlich 10000´de weitere spieler auch. mit meinem main hab ich letzte Woche erst mein 489er trinket in das lfr trinket austauchen können. gehe aber schön brav jede Woche rein. ne, muss sagen das frustriert wirklich. bin eigentlich die letzte die schnell jammert aber ich hoffe doch das es mit dem kommenden patch besser wird. 

greets Sandular


----------



## restens (28. August 2013)

aber hatten sie nicht geschrieben das die Chance ein item zu erhalten erhöht wird? zumindest in den alten Instanzen...


----------



## Merikur (28. August 2013)

Ich meine das auch irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben finde das aber nicht wieder. Vorallem wäre es gut, denn das hochziehen eines Twinks dauert jetzt schon Recht lange im puncto ausrüsten.


----------



## ofnadown (28. August 2013)

server kommen langsam on. viel spass noch


----------



## Patiekrice (28. August 2013)

So mag ich das - vom Bluttest nach hause kommen und dann sind die Server wieder on 

Mit dem Extrawurf .. naja - lfr gehe ich nicht  Hoffe mal dass diese ID Primo hc endlich mein Schild dropt ... oder ich es wenigstens über den Wurf bekomme


----------



## <<NôGô>> (28. August 2013)

Hey Leute.

Im Blizzforum steht das die Wartungsarbeiten schon seit ner Stunde zu Ende sind. Dennoch kann ich auf meinen Hauptrealm (Blackrock) überhaupt nicht drauf. Auf anderen Serven auf denen ich chars habe komme ich zwar in die Charakterauswahl und kann mich auch einloggen, allerdings fliege ich bei 80% vom ladebalken wieder raus. Mit dieser Meldung "Ihre Verbindung zum Server wurde unterbrochen".

Ist das bei noch wem so ?!

LG


----------



## Derulu (28. August 2013)

Wartungsarbeiten SIND beendet - allerdings haben gerade alle Realms die auf Emberstorm/Glutsturm und Reckoning/Abrechnung leigen aktuell massive Loginprobleme


----------



## <<NôGô>> (4. September 2013)

Guten Morgen  Ich stell mal Kaffee und Brötchen für alle in die Runde


----------



## restens (4. September 2013)

*mir nen Kaffee nehm* danke dir kann ich jetzt brauchen. *schlüüürf* aua, heiss   

so, eine Woche noch bis zum neuen patch. freut ihr euch schon oder denkt ihr es sei verfrüht?


----------



## Aircrash (4. September 2013)

Den Kaffee nehm ich doch mal gerne, ich leg mal nen Brötchen dazu.

Tja - kommt der Patch zu früh ? Für viele Casual Spieler sicherlich, ich hingegen freue mich tierisch auf einen neuen Raid Content. Nix gegen den Thron des Donners, ein toller Raid, aber nach 6 Monaten Raiden mit mindestens 3 Charakteren kann ich den Laden einfach nicht mehr sehen.

Ich freue mich darauf die zeitlose Insel zu erforschen - doch am allermeisten treibt mich die Motivation an Herrn Höllschrei kräftig in den Hintern zu treten - den konnte ich schon in Nagrand nicht leiden. Außerdem gibts ja dann das Video nach dem Kill wo der neue Kriegshäuptling vorgestellt wird - brauch man noch mehr Motivation ?


----------



## <<NôGô>> (4. September 2013)

Ich kanns garnicht erwarten. Der alte Content ist so ermüdent... Zum Patch gibts für mich ne neue Stamm um mal wieder ein wenig Gas zu geben. Im letzten Content war ich leider eher mittelmäßig unterwegs trotz ein paar HC down ^^


----------



## restens (4. September 2013)

*Nix gegen den Thron des Donners, ein toller Raid, aber nach 6 Monaten Raiden mit mindestens 3 Charakteren kann ich den Laden einfach nicht mehr sehen.*

seh ich genau wie du, toller raid aber irgendwann wird es eben langweilig. man will ja auch nicht jeden tag steak zu essen oder? zumindest ich net   

jede Woche wird ein flügel geöffnet ist das richtig?


----------



## <<NôGô>> (4. September 2013)

restens schrieb:


> seh ich genau wie du, toller raid aber irgendwann wird es eben langweilig. man will ja auch nicht jeden tag steak zu essen oder? zumindest ich net



Steak ? Wo ?! Ich will! Jeden Tag !



restens schrieb:


> jede Woche wird ein flügel geöffnet ist das richtig?



Ja im LFR.

Normal wird sofort zur Verfügung stehen.

Wie das im Flex aussieht kP


----------



## Knallkörper (4. September 2013)

FlexRaid sollte auch gleich zur verfügung stehen, aber kann nur vom Stand 28.07. berichten also weiß ich nicht, ob sich da etwas geändert hat. Und allen einen wunderschönen guten Morgen!


----------



## <<NôGô>> (4. September 2013)

Ich persöhnlich finde die EInführung des Flex-Modus auch eher fragwürdig als gut. Nicht das ich denke, das "Casual-Spielern" das Raiden untersagt bleiben sollte. Ich bin nur der Meinung das der Raid an sich den Endcontent des Spiels darstellt. Und dieser Content sollte schon nicht so einfach sein wie eine 5-Spieler Instanz. Außerdem finde ich war der ToT im nHc nicht so schwer das man das als Casual-Spieler nicht hätte schaffen können.

Der Flex-Mode wird ja das Bindeglied zwischen LFR und Normal. Der LFR war meiner Meinung nach der völlig falsche Schritt. Er gibt Spielern loot ohne sinnvoll etwas dafür machen zu müssen. 

Am Sinnvollsten wäre es meiner Meinung nach den LFR mit dem Flex zu ersetzen. So können Casual-Spieler auch raiden, bekommen aber schonmal die richtige Vorstellung davon wie es sich im normal oder gar im HC anfühlen muss/sollte.


----------



## Aircrash (4. September 2013)

Glaubt man den Gerüchten (ich betone - noch nix bestätigt !!!) läuft das wie folgt ab:

Patch Day:  10/25 Spieler normal, Flex Raid Flügel 1
18.9.:  10/25 Spieler heroisch, LFR Flügel 1
25.9.:  Flex Raid Flügel 2

usw - sprich alle 14 Tage ein Flügel. Wurde jedenfalls so angedeutet. Aber der offizielle Terminplan für 5.4. sollte auch in den nächsten Tagen kommen. Und es würde mich stark wundern wenn der davon abweicht.


----------



## restens (4. September 2013)

boah ich brauch den Kaffee heute intravenös, werd einfach nicht wach.

Wir werden Sonntag FlexRaid gleich mal antesten, mal sehen wie viele Leute wir zusammen bekommen und dann hoff ich natürlich auf Loot   wobei das beim ersten mal eher nebensächlich ist. Die Freude auf was neues überwiegt da bei mir mehr.

Jo, ansonsten werd ich diese Woche ruhig vorüber ziehen lassen, meinen frischen 90er Twink bissl ausstatten und das noch herrlich wetter genießen


----------



## Aircrash (4. September 2013)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Außerdem finde ich war der ToT im nHc nicht so schwer das man das als Casual-Spieler nicht hätte schaffen können.



Das dachte ich eigentlich auch, jedoch solltest Du dir mal die Zahlen anschauen die Blizzard veröffentlicht hat. Es stehen noch immer Hunderte von Gilden vor Horridon oder Tortos. Erstaunlich - aber eben traurige Wahrheit.

Eine Freundin von unserem altem Ream steht mit Ihrer Gilde zb immer noch bei Durumu. Offenbar ist das vielen immer noch deutlich zu schwer, auch wenn ich das nicht nachvollziehen kann.

Ich habe eigentlich nix gegen LFR - nur müsste der Unterschied im Gear zwischen LFR und 10ner deutlicher ausfallen - und mit dem Flex Raid ist genau das gegeben. Immerhin liegen zwischen LFR und 10ner nun 25 Punkte - das merkt man deutlich. "Richtiges" Raiden bedarf eben einer großen Planung und Zeitinvenstition - die sollte besser belohnt werden.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (4. September 2013)

Bei uns läuft Donnerstag direkt der normale Raidbetrieb ab. ^^ Das bedeutet 4 Stunden SoO im Normal. Sonntag gehts dann weiter. Mal gucken wie schnell man durch ist und ob ich in der ersten ID überhaupt zeit und Lust für/auf den Flex habe ^^


----------



## <<NôGô>> (4. September 2013)

Aircrash schrieb:


> Das dachte ich eigentlich auch, jedoch solltest Du dir mal die Zahlen anschauen die Blizzard veröffentlicht hat. Es stehen noch immer Hunderte von Gilden vor Horridon oder Tortos. Erstaunlich - aber eben traurige Wahrheit.
> 
> Eine Freundin von unserem altem Ream steht mit Ihrer Gilde zb immer noch bei Durumu. Offenbar ist das vielen immer noch deutlich zu schwer, auch wenn ich das nicht nachvollziehen kann.
> 
> Ich habe eigentlich nix gegen LFR - nur müsste der Unterschied im Gear zwischen LFR und 10ner deutlicher ausfallen - und mit dem Flex Raid ist genau das gegeben. Immerhin liegen zwischen LFR und 10ner nun 25 Punkte - das merkt man deutlich. "Richtiges" Raiden bedarf eben einer großen Planung und Zeitinvenstition - die sollte besser belohnt werden.



Tut mir echt leid, aber wenn man als Gilde noch vor Horridon oder Tortos steht macht man einiges falsch. Bei Durumu kann ich das schon eher verstehen. Ist meiner Ansicht nach der schwerste Boss im nHc.

Dennoch ist der normal mit ein bischen Anstrengung durchaus einfach lösbar. Ich bin ja schließlich auch kein Progress-Spieler und habe noch genug andere Zeitaufwändige Dinge zu tun. Dennoch habe ich mehrfach nHc Clear und auch ein paar HC's. 

Wer den normal nicht schafft hat sich einfach mit dem Spiel nicht auseinander gesetzt ^^


----------



## Stoneprince (4. September 2013)

Gut das ich mir aus den nHC und HC nichts mache.
Ich geh liebend gerne den LFR, da bin ich ohne Zwang und kann genauso Loot bekommen.

Hab derzeit auch gerade mal 4 Bosse gelegt on Thron des Donners (NHc) und bin vollkommen zufrieden,
ich geh dann raiden wenn ich was im Handelschat finde oder einer meine Freunde sagt "Hey, meine Raidgruppe brauchtn Hunter magst mitkommen?".
Dann geh ich gerne mit aber direkt danach suchen tu ich nicht, werd das auch genauso mit Schlacht um Orgrimmar machen.

Hab andere Prioritäten, wie z.b. Petfights, Erfolge, Twinks leveln.
Das reicht vollkommen für mich und hab trotzdem Spaß an WoW und mit neuem Patch wird sich nichts dran ändern.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (4. September 2013)

Stoneprince schrieb:


> Gut das ich mir aus den nHC und HC nichts mache.
> Ich geh liebend gerne den LFR, da bin ich ohne Zwang und kann genauso Loot bekommen.
> 
> Hab derzeit auch gerade mal 4 Bosse gelegt on Thron des Donners (NHc) und bin vollkommen zufrieden,
> ...



Sag ich auch überhaupt nichts gegen 

Es gibt aber genug Spieler die in der Woche 30min spielen und sich dann beschweren das sie ja "wein wein" den Endboss nicht töten können


----------



## improwars (4. September 2013)

Joa dann mal guten morgen 

Wird Zeit das die Server on kommen


----------



## Fredericus (4. September 2013)

Morjen Gemeinde,

Es wird noch geschraubt im Hause Blizzard, oder?

Mich schaudert schon vor nächster Woche. Brrrrrrr. Haben sich ja viel vorgenommen: Einführung Flexiraid und virtuelle Server. He he, da bin ich mal neugierig, ob das so funzt, wie sie sich das denken. Toi toi toi xD

Die Neuerungen und Veränderungen im Spiel will ich nicht bewerten. Das ist Geschmackssache; jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen ;-)

Allen einen schönen Tag

Fritzchen


----------



## improwars (4. September 2013)

Virtuelle Server solls ja erst im späteren Verlauf von 5.4 geben. Bin ich am meisten gespannt drauf... Baelgun ist sowas von leergefegt


----------



## Knallkörper (4. September 2013)

Fredericus schrieb:


> Morjen Gemeinde,
> 
> Es wird noch geschraubt im Hause Blizzard, oder?
> 
> ...




Die Virtuellen Server werden zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt in 5.4. implementiert, wenn ich mich nich bei Twitter verlesen habe?!


----------



## Fredericus (4. September 2013)

So, virtuelle Server kommen erst später. Gut überlegt von Blizz. Flexi erfordert schon genug zusätzlichen Traffic. Mit virtuellem Server zusammen am Start, hätte es schon was eng werden können.

Uff, hätte, hätte Fahrradkette ...

Schnell Kaffee herbei

Fritzchen


----------



## Acid_1 (4. September 2013)

Ich hasse Mittwoch.

Wollts nur mal geschrieben haben.


----------



## Shye-Demmera (4. September 2013)

Guten Morgen,

so ein blöder Mittwoch .....Final Fantasy 14 ewig lange Wartungsarbeiten und dann
denkt man , spielt man solange WoW und was ist auch Wartungsarbeiten


----------



## RellDerQuotenÖsi (4. September 2013)

I'm a paladin small and stout. Here's my mace and here's my mount. When I see trouble I scream and shout. Pop my bubble and hearthstone out.


----------



## celticfrost (4. September 2013)

eigentlich echt schlimm, wenn gewisse den mittwoch verteufeln, nur weil ein spiel nich online ist und wahrscheinlich alle 60 sekunden versuchen einzuloggen


bedenklich, bedenklich...macht euch mal gedanken drüber....


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2013)

celticfrost schrieb:


> bedenklich, bedenklich...macht euch mal gedanken drüber....



... und diskutiert die in einem sachlichen und freundlichen Umgangston, ohne Provokationen direkt hier in diesem Thread. :-)


----------



## improwars (4. September 2013)

celticfrost schrieb:


> eigentlich echt schlimm, wenn gewisse den mittwoch verteufeln, nur weil ein spiel nich online ist und wahrscheinlich alle 60 sekunden versuchen einzuloggen
> 
> 
> bedenklich, bedenklich...macht euch mal gedanken drüber....



Ach wat gibt schlimmeres, z.B. das hier früher vieeel mehr los war im Mittwochstread 

Darf man halt alles nicht so eng sehen.


----------



## AlucardG (4. September 2013)

celticfrost schrieb:


> eigentlich echt schlimm, wenn gewisse den mittwoch verteufeln, nur weil ein spiel nich online ist und wahrscheinlich alle 60 sekunden versuchen einzuloggen
> 
> 
> bedenklich, bedenklich...macht euch mal gedanken drüber....



Ich finde es bedenklicher das man sich über sowas Gedanken macht und gleichzeitig in einem Forum für eben jene Leute abhängt


----------



## Shye-Demmera (4. September 2013)

improwars schrieb:


> Ach wat gibt schlimmeres, z.B. das hier früher vieeel mehr los war im Mittwochstread
> 
> Darf man halt alles nicht so eng sehen.




Früher war hier deutlich mehr los.


----------



## Dabow (4. September 2013)

Guten Morgen an alle Leidensgenossen =) Ich war hier schon ne ganze Zeit nimmer drin und eben als ich mich einloggen wollte kommt mir doch glatt der Gedanke: Gibt es eig noch den Mitwochsthread 

Wünsche Allen einen guten Start und viel Glück, dass die Server pünktlich online gehen =P
Bin Käffchen machen *yippie*


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2013)

Shye-Demmera schrieb:


> Früher war hier deutlich mehr los.



Früher war auch in WoW deutlich mehr los.


----------



## sharas1 (4. September 2013)

Hallo, guten Morgen... Kargath ist wieder online


----------



## restens (4. September 2013)

Server on!
Schöne Woche wünsch ich euch


----------



## Shye-Demmera (4. September 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Früher war auch in WoW deutlich mehr los.




Da stimm ich dir zu Zam. Wenn ich an meinen alten Heimatserver Kargath denke...Früher war der voll, als WotLK released 
wurde gabs da Warteschlangen und nun tote Hose da.


----------



## Dabow (4. September 2013)

Server online =) Haut rein


----------



## Chiquita2912 (11. September 2013)

Einen wunderschönen Guten Morgen zusammen, da die Server ja wie geplant down sind habe ich mir gedacht ich stehen mal früh auf und stell schon mal den Kaffee , Milch und Zucker und frische belegte Brötchen für euch hin =)


----------



## Fredericus (11. September 2013)

Guten Morgen,

Na, das nenne ich Sevice! Dankeschön  

Mal gespannt, wie reibungslos das heute klappt. Heute abend Flexi testen, mit allen guten Freunden von verschiedenen Servern und aus verschiedenen Zeiten. Gute Sache, das.  

Vor allem, das jetzt auch der aktuelle Raid serverübergreifend geht, auf diese Weise.



Fritzchen


----------



## Chiquita2912 (11. September 2013)

ich werde es leider nicht schaffen zu raiden heute *heul* 

ich hoffe das es alles reibungslos klappt..=)


----------



## improwars (11. September 2013)

Fredericus schrieb:


> Vor allem, das jetzt auch der aktuelle Raid serverübergreifend geht, auf diese Weise.



good morning,

Ist das eigentlich eine unabhänige Änderung vom virtuellen Servern?  Weil die kommen ja erst später. 

Wenns so ist, ist das mit das beste an dem Patch.


----------



## ofnadown (11. September 2013)

moin moin


----------



## restens (11. September 2013)

einen wunderschönen guten morgen wünsch ich euch.
bin ja schon gespannt wie lange die Server heute down sind. 
werde es heute schön langsam angehen, Insel erkunden, Klassen testen, vielleicht den neuen raid im lfr angehen. Flex is erst am sonntag dran aber darauf freu ich mich schon die ganze zeit


----------



## ofnadown (11. September 2013)

den neuen raid wirds du heute auf keinen fall im lfr angehen können, weil ja bekanntlich noch net verfügbar ist im lfr modus


----------



## restens (11. September 2013)

ohja stimmt da war ja was. na dann freu ich mich noch mehr auf sonntag!


----------



## Fredericus (11. September 2013)

hallo,

Laut Patchnotes ist der Flexiraid serverübergreidend möglich, unabhängig vom virtuellen Server. Dabei geht's ja auch um viel mehr. Gemeinsames AH, problemlose Gildenwechsel, Post, Handel, etc. Und vieel schwerer als der LFR ist er auch nicht. Ab 7 Teilnehmern machbar. Total klasse. Wenn alles funzt.  



Fritzchen


----------



## Annovella (11. September 2013)

Was ist denn hier los? Der letzte Beitrag ist 57 Minuten alt? Leute, wo bleibt der typische Mittwochspam *g*


----------



## AlucardG (11. September 2013)

Vielleicht sind alle in ein anderes forum gezogen ^^


----------



## Annovella (11. September 2013)

Pah! Diese Untreue!  
So geht das:


----------



## Naminee (11. September 2013)

Fredericus schrieb:


> Ab 7 Teilnehmern machbar. Total klasse. Wenn alles funzt.



Jo der Trash skaliert mit 7 Raidmembern und die Bosse sind so stark, als wäre man zu zehnt. Mit gutem Gear [ich denke nicht, dass damit TDD-Gear gemeint ist] kann man die Bosse dann auch locker mit 7 machen.


----------



## Merikur (11. September 2013)

Achja das wird alles schon sehr lustig werden... endlich Garrosh in den A**** treten. Schließlich hat er es mehr als verdient, besonders weil er meiner kleinen Jaina böses getan hat. *spit


----------



## IchbinArzt (11. September 2013)

Merikur schrieb:


> Achja das wird alles schon sehr lustig werden... endlich Garrosh in den A**** treten. Schließlich hat er es mehr als verdient, besonders weil er meiner kleinen Jaina böses getan hat. *spit



Und er hat Kinndy getötet !!!!! 

Ach und ja die meisten sind ins Offizielle Forum umgezogen. Früher (jaaahaa Früher) da war hier noch mehr los ^^


----------



## Shye-Demmera (11. September 2013)

Schönen guten Morgen...ich klink mich auch mal hier ein


----------



## Annovella (11. September 2013)

Ach, das blöde offizielle Forum, jeder Zweite, den ich kenne, ist dort draus gebanned. Die bannen einen wegen jeder Kleinigkeit.. 

Edit: Bin mal bisserl was futtern. Bis gleich.


----------



## Samuhatschi (11. September 2013)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ach, das blöde offizielle Forum, jeder Zweite, den ich kenne, ist dort draus gebanned. Die bannen einen wegen jeder Kleinigkeit..
> 
> Edit: Bin mal bisserl was futtern. Bis gleich.





Ist das hier etwa anders?


----------



## Merikur (11. September 2013)

Oo was macht ihr da denn immer ich wurde da bis jetzt noch nicht gebannt. xD


----------



## IchbinArzt (11. September 2013)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ach, das blöde offizielle Forum, jeder Zweite, den ich kenne, ist dort draus gebanned. Die bannen einen wegen jeder Kleinigkeit..



Ist doch gut so! Ich mochte Trolle eh noch nie :-D


----------



## Shye-Demmera (11. September 2013)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Ist doch gut so! Ich mochte Trolle eh noch nie :-D



Ich auch nicht !!


----------



## Merikur (11. September 2013)

Ja so Forentrolle sind schon eine Art für sich. Sie stinken schon von weitem nach Lüg und Betrüg und meistens haben sie soviel geraucht das sie von nichts eine Ahnung haben. Und dazu sind sie so sutzbetrunken und Zetteln immer nur Streit an.

Aber irgendwie fügen Sie etwas zu meiner Belustigung hinzu.


----------



## Annovella (11. September 2013)

So, zwischendurch re! 

Nein, sind nichtmal Forentrolle. Einer wurde z.B. gebanned, weil er n Zitat aus irgendeinem Actionfilm zitiert hat. War keine Beleidigung enthalten. 
Ich hab dort am 24.12 - glaub 2009 war es(ist echt so   ) n ban bekommen, weil ich einige Tage zuvor n Thread aufgemacht habe, in dem es um die Balanceanpassung von DKs ging. Die Begründung des Bans war ich zitiere wörtlich: "[...] dieser Thread zog zuviel Aufmerksamkeit auf sich & wurde zu heiss die letzten Tage von anderen Nutzern diskutiert [...]" - Ich danke, Blizzard 

Hier n Ban kriegen ist um einiges schwerer, da bedarf es viel ZAMgetrolle *g*


----------



## ZAM (11. September 2013)

Annovella schrieb:


> da bedarf es viel ZAMgetrolle *g*


----------



## Chiquita2912 (11. September 2013)

serverarbeiten wurden um 2 stunden verlängert


----------



## Shye-Demmera (11. September 2013)

Chiquita2912 schrieb:


> serverarbeiten wurden um 2 stunden verlängert



QUELLE?


----------



## Merikur (11. September 2013)

Chiquita2912 schrieb:


> serverarbeiten wurden um 2 stunden verlängert



Naja, wer hat da etwas anderes erwartet.

"Never play on a patch day."


----------



## Chiquita2912 (11. September 2013)

Die quelle loginbildschirm wow


----------



## Druda (11. September 2013)

steht im Loginscreen ^^


----------



## ZAM (11. September 2013)

Spielt doch zwischendurch was anderes. Ich hab gehört, Outlast soll ganz lustig sein ^^


----------



## Chiquita2912 (11. September 2013)

Shye-Demmera schrieb:


> QUELLE?


Loginbildschirm von WOW


----------



## Chiquita2912 (11. September 2013)

Ich werde gleich den Haushalt raiden, meine waschmaschine schreit gerade ich soll looten


----------



## Shye-Demmera (11. September 2013)

Auf Twitter steht noch nichts


----------



## Merikur (11. September 2013)

Von mir aus können die Server auch erst um 17Uhr on sein, dass würde reichen.


----------



## ZAM (11. September 2013)

Merikur schrieb:


> Von mir aus können die Server auch erst um 17Uhr on sein, dass würde reichen.



Sehe ich auch so


----------



## Karadul (11. September 2013)

Bei den Amis zeitlich, wir ziehen wieder den kürzeren... Unfähig wiedermal... ist ja kein Wunder..


----------



## IchbinArzt (11. September 2013)

"Wir werden die derzeitigen Wartungsarbeiten um etwa 2 Stunden verlängern, um weiter am Aufspielen des neuesten Patchs, 5.4.0, zu arbeiten."

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/8113762134


----------



## ZAM (11. September 2013)

Karadul schrieb:


> [..] Unfähig [..]



Sehe ich anders.


----------



## Rellin (11. September 2013)

Es war ja klar!
Ich hab Urlaub (nicht wegen dem Patch) wäre versorgt mit Kaffee und so und was macht der Schneesturm??
Naja egal D3 auf der Playstation muss auch mal wieder Laufe.


Zum Thema "Unfähig": 
Lieber machen se 2 Stunden länger und es funktioniert anstatt das wir wieder so ein Chaos wie letzte Woche haben wo die server Zer&%$) waren.


----------



## Merikur (11. September 2013)

Um eine Aussage machen zu können ob sie unfähig sind oder nicht, müsste ich viel mehr Detailös haben, ausser nur den Satz:

"Wir verlängern die Wartungsarbeiten um 2 Stunden."

Aber ich sag immer lieber ein paar Stunden länger warten als nachher zu spielen und nichts funktioniert, denn das würde mich vielmehr aufregen.


----------



## Chiquita2912 (11. September 2013)

Merikur schrieb:


> Um eine Aussage machen zu können ob sie unfähig sind oder nicht, müsste ich viel mehr Detailös haben, ausser nur den Satz:
> 
> "Wir verlängern die Wartungsarbeiten um 2 Stunden."
> 
> Aber ich sag immer lieber ein paar Stunden länger warten als nachher zu spielen und nichts funktioniert, denn das würde mich vielmehr aufregen.



genau so seh ich das auch..=)


----------



## Annovella (11. September 2013)

Och mein kleiner ZAM, hab dich doch lieb 




Chiquita2912 schrieb:


> serverarbeiten wurden um 2 stunden verlängert


War doch irgendwie klar, oder? Wird bestimmt auch nicht das einzige Mal gewesen sein


----------



## Fredericus (11. September 2013)

Neee, neee, neee,

Es ist definitiv ungeschickt, erst kurze (relativ) Wartungsarbeiten anzukündigen, und dann immer weiter zu verlängern. Das ist ganz schlechter Stil. Patchday hin, Patchday her.

Wenn ich als ein kompetentes und zuverlässiges Unternehmen wahrgenommen werden will, dann geht das so ganz und gar nicht. Das Argument Patchday will ich daher gleich mal kontern, vom Prinzip her: Never wait for Money on a Payday!

Höre auch schon die Oberschlauen "musst ja nicht WoW spielen". Das ist nicht der Punkt. Jammere ich wegen immer kleiner werdender Spielerzahlen und damit verbundenem Unternehmensverlust, oder wer? Warum wohl steht Blizzard zum Verkauf? Wieso verfällt der Aktienkurs?

Wegen unprofessionellem Management!



Fritzchen


----------



## IchbinArzt (11. September 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders.



Ich auch ^^

In den USA war der Patch zwar pünktlich und es ist Schade das wir noch 2 Stunden warten müssen. 
Manchmal muss man halt warten. Und manchmal spielen halt schon die Anderen ^^


----------



## Rellin (11. September 2013)

Fredericus schrieb:


> Es ist definitiv ungeschickt, erst kurze (relativ) Wartungsarbeiten anzukündigen, und dann immer weiter zu verlängern.



Mach Ich auch immer so wenn mein Chef fragt "wie lange dauerts bis es wieder Läuft?" dann geb ich immer die doppelte Zeit an. 
Dann isser immer so schön stolz auf seine Jungs weil se es unter der Zeit schaffen :-)


----------



## Annovella (11. September 2013)

Ach, Blizzard ist gar nicht so schlecht, Leute.

Dieses Review von AltF4Games über CoD finde ich gut:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Xxp4kQ07vY

Sind schonmal 41 Minuten von euren 2 Stunden Wartezeit um


----------



## Karadul (11. September 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders.



Zam.. wie willst du mir erklären, dass es seit 2004 nur probs gibt?

ich nenne es Unfähig... sie haben einfach seit 2004 nicht geschafft, reibungslos was auf die beine zu kriegen.. 

deren ausrede ist PROBS...

ich nenne es UNFÄHIG.


----------



## garak111 (11. September 2013)

Beim Haushalts-Raid kann ich Dir ein paar Tips geben:

1. Mach nen Flexi-Raid, such nicht mit mindest-Itlvl, Je mehr, desto besser und schneller

2. Der Waschmmaschinenboss ist - auch wenn die Mehrheit was anderes glaubt - extrem tricky. Eine kleine Unachtsamkeit und schon trifft rote Socke die weiße Unterwäsche kritisch

3. Kloboss ist den Endboss der meisten Raids. Hab auch schon mehrfach gehört, dass da der Raid auseinanderfällt, da nach mehreren Versuchen ohne entsprechendem Giftwiderstand, einfach keiner mehr die "sache" in die Hand nehmen will. Hier ist konstanz extrem wichtig, bzw. Konstanze (meine Freundin). Die schafft den Boss fast im Alleingang und darf auch dann den ganzen Loot behalten


----------



## Merikur (11. September 2013)

Fredericus schrieb:


> Neee, neee, neee,
> 
> Es ist definitiv ungeschickt, erst kurze (relativ) Wartungsarbeiten anzukündigen, und dann immer weiter zu verlängern. Das ist ganz schlechter Stil. Patchday hin, Patchday her.
> 
> ...



Blizzard steht ja nicht mehr zum Verkauf, die haben sich doch mittlerweile von Vivendi selbst freigekauft oder irre ich mich da. Und ich glaube auch das Vivendi Activision Blizzard nicht deswegen verkauft hat sondern eher, weil sie sich auf andere Sachen fixieren wollen um noch mehr Kohle zu machen. 

Und eben gerade an Patchtagen kann soviel passieren worauf man einfach nicht vorbereitet ist und dies löst eben Probleme aus. Bei den Amis hat es einwandfrei geklappt sogar 1 Stunde vorher, hier dauert es halt länger was soll man machen.


----------



## DasGehirn (11. September 2013)

Oder hört euch den neuen Buffed.de Cast an =)


----------



## ZAM (11. September 2013)

Ich kann das 0815-Gebashe ohne technisches Verständnis Marke "seit 2004 nur Probs" nicht nachvollziehen.  Seit der Umstellung auf die regelmäßigen Wartungsarbeiten, den Launcher mit den segmentierten Downloads und den Pre-Downloads liegen zwischen wenigen Patchdays mit Problemen unglaublich viele mit reibungslosem Ablauf, völlig unabhängig von ggfs. Reste-Bugs die mit Hotfixes nachgezogen werden. Es wurde in den Jahren spürbar sehr viel Zeit und Arbeit investiert, dass es keine tagelangen Downtimes mehr gibt bei der gefühlt mittlerweile recht komplexen technischen Architektur und Struktur hinter dem Spiel. 


... und außerdem ...



DasGehirn schrieb:


> Oder hört euch den neuen Buffed.de Cast an =)


----------



## IchbinArzt (11. September 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich kann das 0815-Gebashe ohne technisches Verständnis Marke "seit 2004 nur Probs" nicht nachvollziehen.  Seit der Umstellung auf die regelmäßigen Wartungsarbeiten, den Launcher mit den segmentierten Downloads und den Pre-Downloads liegen zwischen wenigen Patchdays mit Problemen unglaublich viele mit reibungslosem Ablauf, völlig unabhängig von ggfs. Reste-Bugs die mit Hotfixes nachgezogen werden. Es wurde in den Jahren spürbar sehr viel Zeit und Arbeit investiert, dass es keine tagelangen Downtimes mehr gibt bei der gefühlt mittlerweile recht komplexen technischen Architektur und Struktur hinter dem Spiel.



Wahre Worte ! 

Außerdem kennt doch jeder den Satz "Never play on Patchday". Man muss immer damit rechnen das was nicht läuft. 
Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnen da waren die Server erst Abends zurrück. Und die Standart Wartungszeit ist (3) 5-11 Uhr. Somit wäre 12 Uhr nur 1 stunde mehr als gewöhnlich auch wenn heute 10 Uhr drin stand.


----------



## Merikur (11. September 2013)

Oder manchmal konnte man gar nicht spielen und erst am nächsten Tag. Da hat man dann noch viele kostenlose Spieltage bekommen von Blizz!


----------



## IchbinArzt (11. September 2013)

Merikur schrieb:


> Oder manchmal konnte man gar nicht spielen und erst am nächsten Tag. Da hat man dann noch viele kostenlose Spieltage bekommen von Blizz!



Jup !


----------



## Annovella (11. September 2013)

Merikur schrieb:


> Oder manchmal konnte man gar nicht spielen und erst am nächsten Tag. Da hat man dann noch viele kostenlose Spieltage bekommen von Blizz!



Ich spiel vom ersten Tag an - bis Anfang dieses Jahres eine dreimonatige Pause - durchgängig.. habe aber nicht mehr als 5 Tage Spielzeit bekommen. Reden wir über das gleiche Spiel?


----------



## Assari (11. September 2013)

Bin ja mal gespannt wie der neue Content sich spielen lässt  Vorallem auf den Raid freu ich mich *_*


----------



## Chiquita2912 (11. September 2013)

Ich seh die verlängerte Wartungsarbeit positiv, es wird wahrscheinlich besser laufen da sie 2 std länger dran arbeiten konnten. 
Und das reallife is auch ein nettes Spiel


----------



## Rellin (11. September 2013)

Chiquita2912 schrieb:


> Und das reallife is auch ein nettes Spiel



Post mal bitte Link zum Installer :-D


----------



## Chiquita2912 (11. September 2013)

ich habe gerade nen neuen patch geladen Patch 5.3 *ggg* willst du 3 kinder und 3 katzen haben


----------



## ZAM (11. September 2013)

Man kann sich natürlich auch vorher schonmal ein bisschen einlesen ^^

http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/Guides/WoW-Guide-Zeitlose-Insel-1087756/


----------



## IchbinArzt (11. September 2013)

Server sind da !


----------



## Chiquita2912 (11. September 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Man kann sich natürlich auch vorher schonmal ein bisschen einlesen ^^
> 
> http://www.buffed.de...-Insel-1087756/



hab ich schon gelesen *gg*


----------



## Annovella (11. September 2013)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Server sind da !



Welche? Alle? Kann selbst nicht nachschauen, werde erst gleich meinen WoW Acc reaktivieren, sobalt die Server, auf denen ich spiele, online sind. (Frostwolf / Die silberne Hand größenteils).


----------



## Merikur (11. September 2013)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ich spiel vom ersten Tag an - bis Anfang dieses Jahres eine dreimonatige Pause - durchgängig.. habe aber nicht mehr als 5 Tage Spielzeit bekommen. Reden wir über das gleiche Spiel?



Also ich habe jetzt mal nachgezählt und bin auf 33 gekommen den letzten Tag hatte ich 18.05.2009. Also keine Ahnung warum du nur 5 Tage gehabt hattest und ich Spiele nicht ganz von Anfang an, sondern erst seit April 2005. Also ab der 2. Release Welle.


----------



## Assari (11. September 2013)

Server kommen langsam wieder on


----------



## Annovella (11. September 2013)

Merikur schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt mal nachgezählt und bin auf 33 gekommen den letzten Tag hatte ich 18.05.2009. Also keine Ahnung warum du nur 5 Tage gehabt hattest und ich Spiele nicht ganz von Anfang an, sondern erst seit April 2005. Also ab der 2. Release Welle.



Blizzard mag mich nicht! Ps: Wie kannst du das nachschauen? Bei mir sind bzgl. des Abos & free Days alle informationen weg, seitdem Blizzard das Design verändert hat. Oder ich bin zu blöd, es zu finden.


----------



## ofnadown (11. September 2013)

jup alle server sind da. aber keine garantie, das sie net noch mal off gehn


----------



## Merikur (11. September 2013)

Annovella schrieb:


> Blizzard mag mich nicht! Ps: Wie kannst du das nachschauen? Bei mir sind bzgl. des Abos & free Days alle informationen weg, seitdem Blizzard das Design verändert hat. Oder ich bin zu blöd, es zu finden.



Dafür einfach im Battle.net einloggen, dann auf WoW klicken Zahlungsüberblick und dort wird alles angezeigt von Anfang an.


----------



## Annovella (11. September 2013)

Merikur schrieb:


> Dafür einfach im Battle.net einloggen, dann auf WoW klicken Zahlungsüberblick und dort wird alles angezeigt von Anfang an.



Ah, okay, danke. Hm, letztes Mal sah ich dort noch nichts. Habe 11 gezählt btw. Wie du auf 33 kommst, ist mir echt n Rätsel


----------



## Merikur (11. September 2013)

Keine Ahnung vielleicht einfach nur Glück gehabt. xD


----------



## Annovella (11. September 2013)

Haha ja  Naja, bin mal ingame, scheinen ja soweit alle Server on zu sein. Dann mal bis nächste Woche


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (18. September 2013)

Guten Morgähn.


*Stellt Kaffee, Brötchen, Aufschnitt in den Raum*


----------



## Chiquita2912 (18. September 2013)

Einen wunderschönen Guten Morgen, 

danke für den Kaffee und die Brötchen und den Aufschnitt.. 
Ich stell Milch ,Zucker und die crossaints dazu und marmelade und nutella =) 

auf das die server früher on kommen =)


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (18. September 2013)

Mal schauen wer sich noch so zu uns in die Runde begibt.

*schnell noch eine Tageszeitung geholt und auf den Tisch gelegt.*


----------



## AlucardG (18. September 2013)

Hier wird es aber auch immer langweiliger -.-


----------



## Chiquita2912 (18. September 2013)

man kann ja was dran ändern...dann müsst ihr alle nur gesprächiger werden=D


----------



## Chiquita2912 (18. September 2013)

wie habt ihr denn die 1 woche mit dem neuem Patch erlebt??
Habt ihr schon den neuen Raid gesehen?


----------



## improwars (18. September 2013)

Joa dann mall einen schönen, guten Morgen!

Ich kann eigentlich nur eines sagen.... WO bleiben die Server?


----------



## improwars (18. September 2013)

Chiquita2912 schrieb:


> wie habt ihr denn die 1 woche mit dem neuem Patch erlebt??
> Habt ihr schon den neuen Raid gesehen?



Joa die Insel ausgiebig "gefarmt" und war Flexi 3/4 down  

Leider gabs diese Woche nur einen Runenstein der Titanen


----------



## Druda (18. September 2013)

ich glaube es gibt immer mehr Langschläfer ^^

ich freu mich gleich auf SoO Lfr  gibt bestimmt schön viel Stress!


----------



## Shye-Demmera (18. September 2013)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Chiquita2912 (18. September 2013)

Das einzige was echt nervif ist auf der Insel das man nur für die paar viecher auf den Berg ruf bekommt und das man so ewigviele münzen brauch um sich irgendwas zu holen..

Flex haben wir ebenfalls 3/4 down


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (18. September 2013)

Chiquita2912 schrieb:


> wie habt ihr denn die 1 woche mit dem neuem Patch erlebt??
> Habt ihr schon den neuen Raid gesehen?



Die erste Woche war ganz interessant. Was mich nur stört ist das es auf der Insel "nicht" soviel zu tun gibt. Die neue "Herausforderung" Feuerprobe fand ich nicht schlecht, aber hatte mir erhofft das es eher wie in einer Ini ablaufen würde und nicht wie in einer Arena. Im neuen Raid war ich noch nicht.


----------



## Druda (18. September 2013)

Chiquita2912 schrieb:


> Das einzige was echt nervif ist auf der Insel das man nur für die paar viecher auf den Berg ruf bekommt und das man so ewigviele münzen brauch um sich irgendwas zu holen..



vorallem ist es auf manchen Servern SO überfarmt, hoffentlich ändert sich das bald


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (18. September 2013)

Das es so überfarmt ist, das stört mich auch.


----------



## Chiquita2912 (18. September 2013)

überfarmtist es bei uns auch... hab es jetzt immerhin schon auf wohlwollend geschafft...alles zudotten als hexer xD


----------



## Mindadar (18. September 2013)

Chiquita2912 schrieb:


> wie habt ihr denn die 1 woche mit dem neuem Patch erlebt??
> Habt ihr schon den neuen Raid gesehen?



2/12 oder 13 kA down Gilde hat aber 4 down



Edit: wie krieg ich diesen fuck gta mist weg?
[


----------



## Chiquita2912 (18. September 2013)

dieses GTA ding nervt mich auch


----------



## Mindadar (18. September 2013)

hab mir jetzt einfach nen adblock addon für chrome geholt


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (18. September 2013)

adblock heisst das zauberwort ^^

edit: Mindadar war schneller


----------



## Tweetycat280 (18. September 2013)

10/14 down Blood Legion legt vor


----------



## Mindadar (18. September 2013)

Nighthawk2001 schrieb:


> adblock heisst das zauberwort ^^
> 
> edit: Mindadar war schneller



Tja, hab mehr haste, deswegen gings was schneller 


Edit: Mal sehen wieviel heut die Schwingen des Phoenix legen. mit ihren 5-6 Raidtagen in der Woche...


----------



## Merikur (18. September 2013)

Das GTA Teil ist echt richtig nervig.... aber jeder braucht nunmal Aufmerksamkeit....


----------



## Mindadar (18. September 2013)

Stimmung! sagt halt mal was


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (18. September 2013)

Moin zusammen...

danke für den tipp mit adblock :-)

hoffe die server kommen bald mal on :-)


----------



## restens (18. September 2013)

Steinigt mich aber laßt mich nicht dumm sterben....was bitte bedeutet GTA???


----------



## Shye-Demmera (18. September 2013)

Baltharas-Malygos schrieb:


> Moin zusammen...
> 
> danke für den tipp mit adblock :-)
> 
> hoffe die server kommen bald mal on :-)



In der Regel noch knapp eine Stunde ....hoffe es kommen keine Probleme und es gibt Verlängerung !!


----------



## Mindadar (18. September 2013)

restens schrieb:


> Steinigt mich aber laßt mich nicht dumm sterben....was bitte bedeutet GTA???



Grand Theft Auto 

Da werben se nu mit dem 5ten teil hier extrem


----------



## Shye-Demmera (18. September 2013)

restens schrieb:


> Steinigt mich aber laßt mich nicht dumm sterben....was bitte bedeutet GTA???




GTA= Grand Theft Auto


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (18. September 2013)

ja die werbung nervt, aber GTA is schon geil :-)


----------



## Mindadar (18. September 2013)

Baltharas-Malygos schrieb:


> ja die werbung nervt, aber GTA is schon geil :-)



dafür, das du bis eben nicht wusstest was es ist, bist du sehr schnell was meinungen angeht


----------



## Shye-Demmera (18. September 2013)

Mindadar schrieb:


> dafür, das du bis eben nicht wusstest was es ist, bist du sehr schnell was meinungen angeht



Das war *restens* nicht er


----------



## Mindadar (18. September 2013)

Narf sry ^^ dabei sind wir schon so wenige grad hier im Forum


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (18. September 2013)

stimmt das war nicht ich :-)


----------



## Merikur (18. September 2013)

GTA 1 war das beste xD ....


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (18. September 2013)

GTA 1.... oh man ist das lange her, aber ja es war das beste :-)


----------



## restens (18. September 2013)

neee der nichts wisser war ich  , allerdings ist der "er" eine "sie"


----------



## ZAM (18. September 2013)

Baltharas-Malygos schrieb:


> ja die werbung nervt, aber GTA is schon geil :-)



Taucht die immer noch auf?


----------



## Mindadar (18. September 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Taucht die immer noch auf?



jop, übers komplette forum verteilt 
btw hey, lang nimmer gesehen


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (18. September 2013)

kann ich nicht mehr sagen, hab nun auch adblock drin :-)


----------



## ZAM (18. September 2013)

Baltharas-Malygos schrieb:


> kann ich nicht mehr sagen, hab nun auch adblock drin :-)



Das hilft mir nicht weiter.


----------



## Druda (18. September 2013)

immernoch so wenig los hier 

habt ihr schon gefrühstückt?


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (18. September 2013)

wenn ich adblock für diese seite aus mache und neu lade is keine werbung mehr da, vielleicht hilft das ja :-)


----------



## Merikur (18. September 2013)

Gefrühstückt ja auch schon ein paar Kaffee getrunken. Gleich noch ein bisschen arbeiten und heute späten Nachmittag zocken. Dann bisschen grinden auf der Insel , wenn CL Neapel : Dortmund läuft eigentlich ein perfekter Mittwoch. xD


----------



## Shye-Demmera (18. September 2013)

Druda schrieb:


> immernoch so wenig los hier
> 
> habt ihr schon gefrühstückt?




Das wird wohl auch nicht grossartig mehr werden.....falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist, WoW 
verliert immer mehr Spieler und die Beliebtheit ist stark gesunken


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (18. September 2013)

okay sry, ich bin zu blöde für adblock....doch es is immernoch da


----------



## ZAM (18. September 2013)

Ich weiß, dass es den Banner gibt, ich weiß auch dass er kaputt ist, das Problem haben unsere anderen Foren auch (pcg, vgz, pcgh etc.)  - aber ich reloade schon den ganzen Morgen und er taucht nicht auf. *g*


----------



## Merikur (18. September 2013)

Ja der Höhepunkt ist schon lange vorbei nun kann man nur hoffen, dasss es sich noch lange hält. Und nein ich rede hier nicht davon das WoW tot ist, denn davon sind wir noch lange entfernt.


----------



## Shye-Demmera (18. September 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass es den Banner gibt, ich weiß auch dass er kaputt ist, das Problem haben unsere anderen Foren auch (pcg, vgz, pcgh etc.)  - aber ich reloade schon den ganzen Morgen und er taucht nicht auf. *g*



Also mein Adblock funktioniert auch wunderbar....keine nervige GTA - Werbung


----------



## DerWann (18. September 2013)

server online


----------



## restens (18. September 2013)

Server on. schöne Woche wünsch ich euch


----------



## Shye-Demmera (18. September 2013)

Merikur schrieb:


> Ja der Höhepunkt ist schon lange vorbei nun kann man nur hoffen, dasss es sich noch lange hält. Und nein ich rede hier nicht davon das WoW tot ist, denn davon sind wir noch lange entfernt.




Ich sage ja auch nicht das WoW tot ist....7,7 Millionen Abos sind noch viele....aber man merkt schon das das Interesse an
WoW in den letzten Jahren deutlich nachgelassen hat.


----------



## ZAM (18. September 2013)

Shye-Demmera schrieb:


> Also mein Adblock funktioniert auch wunderbar....keine nervige GTA - Werbung



Wie gesagt, das Gelaber hilft mir leider nicht das nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (18. September 2013)

ich freu mich drauf wenn die server zusammengelegt werden, dann is überall mal wieder mehr loß...

PS: Online AH geht schon wieder, nun kanns nicht mehr lange dauern :-)


----------



## Shye-Demmera (18. September 2013)

Antonidas ist on


----------



## ofnadown (18. September 2013)

server sind on


----------



## Druda (18. September 2013)

bis nächste Woche dann, bald ist das Braufest *-*


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (18. September 2013)

So ich sag dann mal viel spaß beim spielen. Man liest sich nächsten Mittwoch


----------



## Mindadar (9. Oktober 2013)

Das Krankenhauspersonal weckt mich um 6:30, schickt mich und meinme zimmergenossen sich waschen, da heut mittwoch ist, habn ich heut sehr viel im spiel geplant, und was ist? die realms sind offline ._.
rumspazieren geht nicht da ich nen kaputten fuß hab, also muss ich liegend abwarten bis die realms online sind c.c 
und wie gehts euch so?


----------



## Cyringsoul (9. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgäähhnn,

Dir Mindadar erstmal gute Besserung. 

Tja, auch ich darf derzeit mein Dasein daheim verfristen und wollte einfach mal heute Vormittag etwas zocken, da ich ja davon ausging, dass die Server sicherlich wieder früher on sind ... tja tja...11. Gebot: "Du sollst nicht dachten!"

*Kaffee in die Runde stell*


----------



## Mindadar (9. Oktober 2013)

Danke dir, wird aber noch mind, 6 Monate dauern bis des wieder geheilt is komplett ^^
in der zeit hab ich sehr viel zeit für wow, und zum laufen lernen ._.
Unfälle sind net grad toll <-<

und ohja danke für den kaffee


----------



## Chiquita2912 (9. Oktober 2013)

guten morgen und weiß einer wie lange die server down sein sollen im logg in bildschirm steht nichts -.-


----------



## restens (9. Oktober 2013)

guten morgen,

Mindadar, 6 Monate?? herrje was ist dir denn passiert, ist ja doch ne lange zeit.

wir sind am freitag umgezogen und dacht ich entspanne mich mal für ne stunde in wow, hab total vergessen das heute mittwoch ist.
toll, jetzt sitz ich da und kann nix machen da in der neuen Wohnung noch der Laminat fehlt und ich somit keine schränke mehr einräumen kann da man diese ja sonst, um den boden zu legen, ja nicht mehr verrücken kann   . ich hasse umziehen!!!

und wie lief bei euch so die Woche? ist der lootgott gnädig mit euch?


----------



## Chiquita2912 (9. Oktober 2013)

der lootgott is so nett und gibt mir woche für woche gold -.-


----------



## Cyringsoul (9. Oktober 2013)

Wie ... den Lootgott gibt es noch? ... dachte bereits der sei vor langer langer Zeit verschieden.

@ 
* Chiquita2912*

Also laut Ankündigung von gestern stand da was von 11 Uhr.


----------



## restens (9. Oktober 2013)

dann solltest du vielleicht einen altar errichten   vielleicht hilfts ja.
ich weiß nicht wie es andere machen das sie immer so viel glück mit loot haben. mein mann und ich denken schon die haben ein addon das für die würfelt (ich weiß das ist quatsch), man ist einfach gefrustet.

kennt sich von euch wer mit pc/lapi aus? hab da ein Problem. wenn er länger läuft fängt er das rattern an. hört sich übelst an und hab keine Ahnung was das sein könnt


----------



## Cyringsoul (9. Oktober 2013)

Das kann mehrere Ursachen haben. Ich würde Dir schonmal empfehlen nen Backup zu machen


----------



## Mindadar (9. Oktober 2013)

restens schrieb:


> guten morgen,
> 
> Mindadar, 6 Monate?? herrje was ist dir denn passiert, ist ja doch ne lange zeit.



Hab mir den Fuß auf der Arbeit gequetscht,  60% meiner fußsohle ist weg, und alle Knochen im Fuß schon zerdeppert....naja wird schon wieder denk ich, mindestens sagen die Ärzte nix mehr von amputieren.

Wie lief der Umzug? Und wohin


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (9. Oktober 2013)

moin zusammen, 

man was macht Blizz den schon wieder das nicht mal die HP geht oder die handy app...

schlimm sowas :-)


----------



## Chiquita2912 (9. Oktober 2013)

the same procedure as every week xD mit blizz :laugh:


----------



## restens (9. Oktober 2013)

@Mindadar, na das hört sich ja schauderhaft an. aber scheibar hattest du sogar noch glück. trotzdem liefs mir grad eiskalt den rücken runter, 60% der Fußsohle weg...meine güte was arbeitest du denn?

wir sind noch im gleichen ort. haben bei meinen Eltern um- und angebaut. war ein horrorsommer, nur Pech und unnötige kosten. immer ging was schief, auch jetzt noch. aber wir sind eine starke Familie, halten zusammen und denken immer positiv. wenn mal alles fertig ist haben wir ne hammer schöne und vorallem große Wohnung für uns.

ich hoffe doch das ich meinen lapi noch ne zeit halten kann, einen neuen kann ich mit im Moment nicht leisten


----------



## Amenna (9. Oktober 2013)

Auch wenn es jede Woche das gleiche ist... Man ist krank zuhause und will den Tag nutzen um schön zu spielen, macht den PC an und bemerkt erst dann, dass es Mittwoch ist... Der Mittwoch kommt immer so überraschend - und so ungünstig. Ich hoffe sehr das es schnell geht.

Anbei: Guten Morgen!


----------



## zerre (9. Oktober 2013)

moin moin zsammen =)


----------



## Mindadar (9. Oktober 2013)

@restens, hab im Lager gearbeitet. Ja dann hoff ich mal das die Horror Zeit nun vorbei ist. 

Und das mit der fußsohle, wenn sie halt abstirbt muss sie weg 
Deswegen nächsten Mittwoch ne Riesen op vor mir, da wird neues Gewebe transplantiert



edit: ich hoffe heute meinen letzten Runenstein zu kriegen, will den legendären umhang endlich haben


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (9. Oktober 2013)

Morgähn 

*Brötchen, Aufschnitt, Butter, Konfitüre, Kaffee, Tee, Milch, Zucker und Zeitung auspack*


----------



## tonks09 (9. Oktober 2013)

Mindadar schrieb:


> edit: ich hoffe heute meinen letzten Runenstein zu kriegen, will den legendären umhang endlich haben




Wenn ich mal auch schon soweit wäre, hänge immer noch bei den 3000 Punkten fest die man abgeben muss um weiter zu kommen.
Hab leider erst sehr spät mit der Questreihe angefangen gehabt. Wird wohl noch ein weiter Weg sein bis zum Umhang.
Vor den Schlachtfeld später graut es mir jetzt schon. Hoffe irgendwie das des nicht kommen mag. Ich hasse PVP. Ich hasse es andauernd zu sterben xD

@Mindadar Gute Besserung dir. Wird schon alles gut gehen mit deiner OP


----------



## Mindadar (9. Oktober 2013)

tonks09 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal auch schon soweit wäre, hänge immer noch bei den 3000 Punkten fest die man abgeben muss um weiter zu kommen.
> Hab leider erst sehr spät mit der Questreihe angefangen gehabt. Wird wohl noch ein weiter Weg sein bis zum Umhang.
> Vor den Schlachtfeld später graut es mir jetzt schon. Hoffe irgendwie das des nicht kommen mag. Ich hasse PVP. Ich hasse es andauernd zu sterben xD
> 
> @Mindadar Gute Besserung dir. Wird schon alles gut gehen mit deiner OP



das will ich hoffen, wird halt nur sehr lang dauern, 10 stunden haben die ärzte gesagt c.c
danke dir

naja ich brauch nur noch 1 kack stein, und den hoff ich heut zu kriegen damit ich weiter machen kann, heut der umhang ist mein ziel


----------



## Chiquita2912 (9. Oktober 2013)

bin ich froh das ich den Umhang schon hab =)


----------



## restens (9. Oktober 2013)

ui ne 10 stunden op, dann hoff ich mal du hast schöne träume . weiterhin gute Besserung, aber du scheinst ja auch ein Optimist zu sein und positives denken ist natürlich für die Genesung optimal 

ich hänge bei der legendary auch noch hinterher, bin grad beim Schlachtfeld und hab keine lust zu. mal sehen vielleicht packt mich doch mal der rappel und ich leg los. der umhang ist ja schliesslich schon der hammer schlechthin und wird auch noch laaange der beste bleiben.

wann sind die Server wieder on?


----------



## olizip (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann dir sagen du wirst deinen Umhang heute bekommen!
(Es sei denn bei Blizzard bricht ein Feuer aus und alle Server gehen hinüber  )

Soweit ich weiß dropt ein Boss in SoO (ich glaube Sha des Stolzes??) 100% einen Runenstein.
Und falls doch nicht, gibt es immernoch Lei Shen der zu 100% einen dropt 

So auf jetzt Server hochfahren und ab geht's!!!


----------



## Mindadar (9. Oktober 2013)

restens schrieb:


> ui ne 10 stunden op, dann hoff ich mal du hast schöne träume . weiterhin gute Besserung, aber du scheinst ja auch ein Optimist zu sein und positives denken ist natürlich für die Genesung optimal
> 
> ich hänge bei der legendary auch noch hinterher, bin grad beim Schlachtfeld und hab keine lust zu. mal sehen vielleicht packt mich doch mal der rappel und ich leg los. der umhang ist ja schliesslich schon der hammer schlechthin und wird auch noch laaange der beste bleiben.
> 
> wann sind die Server wieder on?



Naja, anders kann man die sache nicht hinnehmen, wäre doch mies wenn man sich wegen nem körperteil das leben zur hölle macht....
ich nehms einfach mit humor, falls er ab kommt werd ich pirat, nur mit 2 händen ^^
kanns mir nicht erlauben wow mit nur einer hand zu spielen.

als hordler kriegt man den pvp mist auf meinem realmpool schnell hin, habs zumindestens schu 3 mal geschafft mit meinen chars, hatte halt bis jetzt nur droppech bei den runensteinen und den geheimnissen


----------



## Bonsay01 (9. Oktober 2013)

werd heut erstmal den Cha in der schmiede umhauen,dann und dann Nalak,sofern genug leute da sind


----------



## restens (9. Oktober 2013)

echt du machst die reihe 3 mal? ne, mein main-hexchen bekommt den und dann is auch gut. wüsst auch gar net für welche chars ich mich entscheiden soll da ich eigentlich alle Klassen gerne spiele. 

da fällt mir ein, das grüne Feuerchen wollt ich mir auch noch holen


----------



## Chiquita2912 (9. Oktober 2013)

restens schrieb:


> echt du machst die reihe 3 mal? ne, mein main-hexchen bekommt den und dann is auch gut. wüsst auch gar net für welche chars ich mich entscheiden soll da ich eigentlich alle Klassen gerne spiele.
> 
> da fällt mir ein, das grüne Feuerchen wollt ich mir auch noch holen



meine hexe hat das grüne feuer schon *gggg*


----------



## Mindadar (9. Oktober 2013)

jow, mit meinem Krieger, wl und mit meinem main, dem schurken ^^, der mir momentan aber am wichtigsten ist


----------



## tonks09 (9. Oktober 2013)

Wann kommt das eigentlich mit den Schlachtfeldern dran, wenn man erst beim Punkte sammeln ist. Bleibe ich noch ein weilchen davon verschont oder ist das schon das nächste ? 
Spiele ebenfalls auf Hordeseite. Hab gewegselt nach fast 4 Jahren nur alli spielen. Hät ich mal schon eher machen sollen ^^


----------



## Munzale (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin so froh wenn ich die Questreihe endlich hinter mir hab....hänge momentan auch an den Steinen. Brauche glaub noch 6....^^ Da bin ich bei meinem Glück dann erst in 3 Wochen fertig. 

Das grüne Feuer hat mich schon einige Nerven gekostet, hat sich aber gelohnt :-)


----------



## restens (9. Oktober 2013)

oh ja schurke spiele ich auch gerne. fetzen zur zeit ja richtig. 

ich hatte mit der quest reihe für das grüne feuer gleich am ersten tag angefangen da ich das glücke hatte die gleich zu looten. allerdings kam ich blos bis zum ersten mini-Boss und nach gefühlten 1000. tot war meine Rüstung hinüber und ich musste wieder von vorne anfangen. dazu hatt ich keine lust. ich muss mir bei sowas immer selber nen tritt in den Allerwertesten verpassen.


----------



## Shye-Demmera (9. Oktober 2013)

Schönen guten Morgen!


----------



## Cotraxis (9. Oktober 2013)

Umhangquest nochmal??? NEIN!!!

Einmal hat mir das gereicht  Ein zweites mal ziehe ich das nicht durch 

Mein Heilschamane hat ihn und gut ist


----------



## zerre (9. Oktober 2013)

ich hab den umhang mittler weile auch mit 2 chars meinem priester und meinem schurken. 
mit meinen 3 anderen chars wirds aber noch dauern die spiele ich nicht ganz so oft nur wenn ich pvp spiele oder mal ein flex durch jage.


----------



## essnull (9. Oktober 2013)

PVP is doch goil *zwinkert*...an den mit dem Rappeln...zu 99 Prozent die liebe FP


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (9. Oktober 2013)

Möchte noch jemand [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Brötchen, Aufschnitt, Butter, Konfitüre, Kaffee, Tee, Milch, Zucker und Zeitung ?[/font]


----------



## Mindadar (9. Oktober 2013)

realms die online sind vor meiner infusion wäre mir lieber ^^


----------



## essnull (9. Oktober 2013)

*brötchen schnappt*

noch 8 Schlachtfelder und endlich das Schwert....*träum*


----------



## Munzale (9. Oktober 2013)

Ging mir ähnlich. Ich hab das Buch in den ersten Tagen auf der Insel dort bekommen und mich tierisch gefreut. Erstmal....^^
Bin an Kanrethad fast verzweifelt dann und hab ihn laaaange nicht besucht. Und dann hats geklappt :-)

Wie groß sind denn die Chancen dass die Server vor 11 hochfahren? Mir ist so langweilig^^


----------



## Cotraxis (9. Oktober 2013)

Nighthawk2001 schrieb:


> Möchte noch jemand [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Brötchen, Aufschnitt, Butter, Konfitüre, Kaffee, Tee, Milch, Zucker und Zeitung ?[/font]



Nen Tee mit Kluntje und Milch nehm ich dir wohl ab  Biete dir gute Musik dafür


----------



## Ofnadown777 (9. Oktober 2013)

würde mich nicht wundern, wenn so gegen 10.30 die medlung kommt, die wartungsarbeiten werden auf unbestimmte zeit verlängert, wäre ja nicht das erste mal in letzter zeit von blizzard.


----------



## essnull (9. Oktober 2013)

GRR....was war das denn?


----------



## Munzale (9. Oktober 2013)

Hm...das klingt nicht aufbauend. *Beschäftigung sucht*


----------



## Chiquita2912 (9. Oktober 2013)

bei mir steht garnichts von wartungarbeiten im logg in bildschirm-.-


----------



## Munzale (9. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir auch nicht, das stand gestern da. *Wäschekorb entdeckt*


----------



## essnull (9. Oktober 2013)

Never...2Händer drohend zückt


----------



## essnull (9. Oktober 2013)

schon wieder vergessen zu Dia3 zu gehen....irgendwie is das Ding null Vergleich zu D2


----------



## Cotraxis (9. Oktober 2013)

essnull schrieb:


> schon wieder vergessen zu Dia3 zu gehen....irgendwie is das Ding null Vergleich zu D2



In D2 hast viel mehr Atmosphäre gehabt


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (9. Oktober 2013)

Cotraxis schrieb:


> Nen Tee mit Kluntje und Milch nehm ich dir wohl ab  Biete dir gute Musik dafür



Geht klar. Dann leg mal was gutes auf.


----------



## Amenna (9. Oktober 2013)

Dann räume ich jetzt mal die Wohnung auf... haltet mich auf dem laufenden! *Staubsauger schnapp*


----------



## Chiquita2912 (9. Oktober 2013)

Nighthawk2001 schrieb:


> Geht klar. Dann leg mal was gutes auf.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDO-jyzvsIQ *gggg*


----------



## Cotraxis (9. Oktober 2013)

Nighthawk2001 schrieb:


> Geht klar. Dann leg mal was gutes auf.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWkDoW3lACA

Alles Gute zum Morgen


----------



## Cyringsoul (9. Oktober 2013)

Also bis jetzt steht noch nichts davon, dass die Wartungsarbeiten verlängert werden .... *feste Daumen drück*


----------



## Cotraxis (9. Oktober 2013)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> Also bis jetzt steht noch nichts davon, dass die Wartungsarbeiten verlängert werden .... *feste Daumen drück*



*mitdrück*


----------



## essnull (9. Oktober 2013)

und ich sitz wieder vorm PC...das Video von Dame is so goil...nevertheless...für die Allianz


----------



## Cyringsoul (9. Oktober 2013)

Die Meldung kommt dann viertel nach 11 *kicher


----------



## Chiquita2912 (9. Oktober 2013)

nein um 12 *gggg*


----------



## essnull (9. Oktober 2013)

wieder mit dem 2Hand Schwert *droht*


----------



## Erynberia (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich melde es nur ungern, aber die Wartungsarbeiten wurden verlängert. 

[font=Arial, sans-serif]*Blizzard CS EU DE* &#8207;@BlizzardCSEU_DE2m[/font][font=Arial, sans-serif]Die Wartungsarbeiten wurden verlängert und sollten nun um 13:00 Uhr CEST abgeschlossen sein. Bitte entschuldigt die Unannehmlichkeiten.[/font]




Quelle: Twitter


*sich ganz schnell in Sicherheit bringt*


----------



## Cotraxis (9. Oktober 2013)

Wie gut das ich nebenbei Musik anhabe  
So n Floorgasm im Ohr ist schon was feines


----------



## Cyringsoul (9. Oktober 2013)

*lach


----------



## Cotraxis (9. Oktober 2013)

Erynberia schrieb:


> Ich melde es nur ungern, aber die Wartungsarbeiten wurden verlängert.
> 
> [font="Arial, sans-serif"]*Blizzard CS EU DE* &#8207;@BlizzardCSEU_DE2m[/font][font="Arial, sans-serif"]Die Wartungsarbeiten wurden verlängert und sollten nun um 13:00 Uhr CEST abgeschlossen sein. Bitte entschuldigt die Unannehmlichkeiten.[/font]
> 
> ...



Also ich bin für Steinigung für diesen Post


----------



## Erynberia (9. Oktober 2013)

Hey, ich bin darüber auch ganz traurig. *schnief* Nicht steinigen, bitte. Das gibt immer so unschöne blaue Flecken.


----------



## zerre (9. Oktober 2013)

Erynberia schrieb:


> Ich melde es nur ungern, aber die Wartungsarbeiten wurden verlängert.
> 
> [font="Arial, sans-serif"]*Blizzard CS EU DE* &#8207;@BlizzardCSEU_DE2m[/font][font="Arial, sans-serif"]Die Wartungsarbeiten wurden verlängert und sollten nun um 13:00 Uhr CEST abgeschlossen sein. Bitte entschuldigt die Unannehmlichkeiten.[/font]
> 
> ...



NNNNNNNOOOOOIIIIIIIINNNNNN


----------



## Chiquita2912 (9. Oktober 2013)

boah ich brauch marken und wollte den hoffnungslosen LFR machen


----------



## Cotraxis (9. Oktober 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3brcfttchzA

Holt euch derzeit dann auch mal nen Floorgasm ins Ohr


----------



## Ofnadown777 (9. Oktober 2013)

was verlangt ihr den. ist doch mittlerweile normal , das das verlängert wird. und es bleibt nicht bei 13 uhr, weil heute dritter teil lfr og raid freigeschaltet wird.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (9. Oktober 2013)

Ist ja nicht so als hätten wir an einem Mittwoch Vormittag nicht genug anderes zu tun 

So kann ich hier in Ruhe lernen ohne das ich abgelenkt werde xD


----------



## Ofnadown777 (9. Oktober 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zZPaOBwpPs

zieh ich mir eben das rein. guter alter ostrock


----------



## Chiquita2912 (9. Oktober 2013)

ich habe meinen haushalt fertig was mach ich denn nu und nachher wird es auch nichts mit zocken weil schwiegermonster kommt na toll


----------



## Cotraxis (9. Oktober 2013)

Chiquita2912 schrieb:


> ich habe meinen haushalt fertig was mach ich denn nu und nachher wird es auch nichts mit zocken weil schwiegermonster kommt na toll



Bekehre dein Schwiegermonster zu WoW


----------



## BIGMON (9. Oktober 2013)

Besser eine Verlängerung als getrübter Spielspaß.


----------



## Ofnadown777 (9. Oktober 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COF681WV-xg

das war die nva hynme schlechthin


----------



## zerre (9. Oktober 2013)

Chiquita2912 schrieb:


> boah ich brauch marken und wollte den hoffnungslosen LFR machen


vie spass im lfr *lach* 
ins trottellotto bekommen mich keine zehn pferde mehr ! 
zum glück gibt es jetzt den flex raid


----------



## Chiquita2912 (9. Oktober 2013)

Cotraxis schrieb:


> Bekehre dein Schwiegermonster zu WoW



Ich habe schon versucht sie mit dämonen sklave und furcht und verbannen aber irgendwie ist sie gegen alle effekte immun xD


----------



## zerre (9. Oktober 2013)

Ofnadown777 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=COF681WV-xg
> 
> das war die nva hynme schlechthin



da war ich ein jahr alt


----------



## Cotraxis (9. Oktober 2013)

Chiquita2912 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon versucht sie mit dämonen sklave und furcht und verbannen aber irgendwie ist sie gegen alle effekte immun xD



Ich geb dir mal mein Erdschild und ne Springflut...  Achja... Mein Heldentum kannst auch noch haben... Nun gehst los und versuchst es erneut xD


----------



## Acid_1 (9. Oktober 2013)

BIGMON schrieb:


> Besser eine Verlängerung als getrübter Spielspaß.



lol? Es gibt doch so oder so beides. 

übrigens: möp


----------



## Chiquita2912 (9. Oktober 2013)

Cotraxis schrieb:


> Ich geb dir mal mein Erdschild und ne Springflut...  Achja... Mein Heldentum kannst auch noch haben... Nun gehst los und versuchst es erneut xD


----------



## Ofnadown777 (9. Oktober 2013)

mach ein flex raid auf, wird sie geraidet


----------



## <<NôGô>> (9. Oktober 2013)

Diszi 546 LFG Schwiegermonster Raid! Guide EXP vorhanden


----------



## Ofnadown777 (9. Oktober 2013)

bosstaktiken bekannt


----------



## jase03 (9. Oktober 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2thkapBJYfg




ist das nicht schön? =)


----------



## Chiquita2912 (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich INV um 19:30 Uhr xD noch Tanks , Heiler und dd´s für Schiegermutterraid gesucht Nudelwagen vorhanden *ggg*


----------



## <<NôGô>> (9. Oktober 2013)

Ofnadown777 schrieb:


> bosstaktiken bekannt



Ich sagte doch Guide EXP


----------



## <<NôGô>> (9. Oktober 2013)

Ist sie eigentlich so ne Art Worldboss?


----------



## Ofnadown777 (9. Oktober 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNEt68DD14Y


----------



## IchbinArzt (9. Oktober 2013)

Tja dann also bis 13 Uhr warten ^^

Schade, da hat man mal nen freien Tag und schups gibts Probleme. Naja kann ich wenigstens in Ruhe kochen :-)


----------



## Chiquita2912 (9. Oktober 2013)

OHJA das is die =D Und die geht schnell enrage


----------



## Ofnadown777 (9. Oktober 2013)

was fürn item level dropptes den ? 700+?


----------



## Chiquita2912 (9. Oktober 2013)

legendary´s


----------



## Munzale (9. Oktober 2013)

Das haben Schwiegermütter so an sich...^^ Besonders leicht reizbar durch Staub und Widerspruch :-)


----------



## <<NôGô>> (9. Oktober 2013)

Oder durch Unordnung  Glaub mir ^^ Das verkürzt sich der enrage Time um glatte 95%


----------



## Munzale (9. Oktober 2013)

Oh ja, das kenn ich^^ Die können original so rot werden wie das was wir so als Enrage kennen ;-)


----------



## <<NôGô>> (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich caste immerschon vorzeitig Spiritshell wenn sie kommt


----------



## Nisbo (9. Oktober 2013)

ach das ist doch zum Mäuse melken ...... garstige Wartungsarbeiten *grummel*


----------



## Cyringsoul (9. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt steht wieder eine Ankündigung im Spiel .. dieses besagt aber nichts anderes wie die gestrige Mitteilung....

Die müssen dringend an ihrer Performance arbeiten *kicher


----------



## Chiquita2912 (9. Oktober 2013)

ich werd mal mein bufffood essen belegte brötchen geben +300 ausdauer,+300 beweglichkeit=D


----------



## Geowulf (9. Oktober 2013)

küche sauber - server immer noch off? -.-


----------



## Geowulf (9. Oktober 2013)

Blizzard CS EU DE @*BlizzardCSEU_DE*  Die Wartungsarbeiten wurden verlängert und sollten nun um 13:00 Uhr CEST abgeschlossen sein. Bitte entschuldigt die Unannehmlichkeiten.

10:21 AM - 9 Okt 2013


----------



## zerre (9. Oktober 2013)

hier mal ein bischen unterhaltung  

von unserem kill bei lei shen ist zwar schon ein bischen her aber ich finde das intro total toll 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bQgwQi3WVo


----------



## Mindadar (9. Oktober 2013)

So jetzt hab ich "Er ist wieder da" durch gelesen, und die realms sind immer noch off -.-


----------



## Salamance (9. Oktober 2013)

Das hier find ich nicht so gut: Zitat "Vielleicht wegen der Wartung, vielleicht aber auch nicht. Du wirst dein Passwort ändern müssen, um wieder einzuloggen." Zitat Ende.


----------



## Acid_1 (9. Oktober 2013)

Also ich kann mich keineswegs beklagen, spiel grad schön Hearthstone.


----------



## ZAM (9. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Assari (9. Oktober 2013)

Damn jeden Mittwoch stundenlang warten .__.


----------



## IchbinArzt (9. Oktober 2013)

Assari schrieb:


> Damn jeden Mittwoch stundenlang warten .__.



Naja gibt ja noch andere Sachen die man tun kann


----------



## Acid_1 (9. Oktober 2013)

ZAM is in da hood, man.


----------



## zerre (9. Oktober 2013)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> ZAM is in da hood, man.



er tut bestimmt so als würde er arbeiten


----------



## Assari (9. Oktober 2013)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Naja gibt ja noch andere Sachen die man tun kann



Naja aktuell nicht viel  Wohnung ist sauber, habe schon gegessen, Hunde gefüttert, war schon draußen mit ihnen.. Alles done


----------



## Munzale (9. Oktober 2013)

Geht mir ähnlich, alles sauber. Mein Mann kommt erst gegen 17 Uhr von der Arbeit und die Kinder sind noch in der Schule.
Eigentlich meine Zeit um schön in Ruhe ein bisschen zu zocken....aber nein^^


----------



## <<NôGô>> (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich koch jetzt erstmal schön Spaghetti Cabonara  Yummi


----------



## essnull (9. Oktober 2013)

es nervt langsam


----------



## essnull (9. Oktober 2013)

will Alterac....mit Schwert rumfuchtelt


----------



## Mindadar (9. Oktober 2013)

Naja zumindestens geht die Mobile Handy app wieder ^^


----------



## essnull (9. Oktober 2013)

ed Mindadaar....gute Besserung


----------



## Mindadar (9. Oktober 2013)

Danke dir  
Wird schu wieder, ich mach mir da kein großen Kopf, nur vor der "großen" 10 stunden Operation hab ich nen wenig angst


----------



## essnull (9. Oktober 2013)

aber den Adept nehm ich zum Frühstück*winkt*


----------



## essnull (9. Oktober 2013)

Ganz fette Daumen drückt....ich hasse Krankenhäuser


----------



## essnull (9. Oktober 2013)

doofe Passwörter...zB die Lieblingsspiele involvieren...


----------



## Mindadar (9. Oktober 2013)

essnull schrieb:


> Ganz fette Daumen drückt....ich hasse Krankenhäuser



Naja, lieben tu ich es hier auch net, aber naja ich werd hier "gut" versorgt 
Nur das essen ist halt bekannterweiße bescheiden. 
Aber ist ja leider kein 5 Sterne Hotel..


----------



## essnull (9. Oktober 2013)

ole Blau weiss ole Blau weiss...noch 14 Tage, dann gibts aufs Maul Schwatz Gelb


----------



## essnull (9. Oktober 2013)

du hast meine ganz grossen Wünsche....ich geh nie wieder in diese Hass Häuser


----------



## Cotraxis (9. Oktober 2013)

essnull schrieb:


> ole Blau weiss ole Blau weiss...noch 14 Tage, dann gibts aufs Maul Schwatz Gelb



Hmmm wie gern würd ich dich an einem Baum hängen sehen für diesen Post... 

Aber da ich noch ein humaner Borusse bin belasse ich es mal bei einer Verwarnung


----------



## Assari (9. Oktober 2013)

essnull schrieb:


> ole Blau weiss ole Blau weiss...noch 14 Tage, dann gibts aufs Maul Schwatz Gelb



Ich glaube nein  Nur der BVB


----------



## essnull (9. Oktober 2013)

ohn
...ein Borusse?....dachte hier sind nur Bauern


----------



## essnull (9. Oktober 2013)

wo sind meine bookmarks?....letztes Jahr...wuhahaha


----------



## essnull (9. Oktober 2013)

und schiess den Ball ins Tor....*Gnomie kringelt sich


----------



## essnull (9. Oktober 2013)

Schnuffeldecke auspackt


----------



## essnull (9. Oktober 2013)

Kekse für Hordies verteilt....


----------



## Acid_1 (9. Oktober 2013)

möp möp


----------



## essnull (9. Oktober 2013)

kann man sich ein Gnomie pic hier reinstellen?


----------



## essnull (9. Oktober 2013)

ED aCID::::lIEBELEIN:::VERSUCH ES ERST GAR NICHT....upps Tate hängt


----------



## Nisbo (9. Oktober 2013)

Gleich kommt die Verlängerung auf 1500 *g*


----------



## essnull (9. Oktober 2013)

is ja fast wie früher...Doofmunder und Allie


----------



## Cotraxis (9. Oktober 2013)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Gleich kommt die Verlängerung auf 1500 *g*



Dann steinige ich dich


----------



## essnull (9. Oktober 2013)

hallo Nisbo...*winkt*


----------



## essnull (9. Oktober 2013)

ole ole ole ole ole....jetzt fällt mir grad nix ein...aber wir siegen


----------



## BoP78 (9. Oktober 2013)

Der blau-weiße Derbysieg ist doch eh schon jetzt in trockenen Tüchern^^


----------



## essnull (9. Oktober 2013)

nene....ich war letztes komplett down


----------



## essnull (9. Oktober 2013)

aber eins gilt.....Schaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalke04


----------



## Cotraxis (9. Oktober 2013)

so mal schauen ob die server wieder on gehen...


----------



## Nisbo (9. Oktober 2013)

So es ist 1300 und es geht noch nicht ... ihr dürft mich jetzt steinigen ^^


----------



## essnull (9. Oktober 2013)

Mist....ich will Alterac und Dortmund steinigen


----------



## essnull (9. Oktober 2013)

ein Gefühl, tiefer als Hass


----------



## Geowulf (9. Oktober 2013)

Server sind da!


----------



## <<NôGô>> (30. Oktober 2013)

Morgeeeeen 

Ich stell mal wieder Kaffee und Brötchen in die Runde


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (30. Oktober 2013)

Moin Moin...

na dann wollen wir mal wieder hoffen das Blizz die Server nicht bis um 11Uhr down lässt :-)


----------



## <<NôGô>> (30. Oktober 2013)

ist aber so lange geplant


----------



## Mindadar (30. Oktober 2013)

red den leuten nicht immer alles schlecht


----------



## <<NôGô>> (30. Oktober 2013)

Ja sorry :/ 
Kommt nie wieder vor


----------



## <<NôGô>> (30. Oktober 2013)

ABer ich nutze die zeit sinnvoll und bring meinen alten PC auf vordermann  Hier hat nicht noch zufällig jemand Arbeitsspeicherriegel >2gb zu verschenken?


----------



## Mindadar (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich verbring meine Zeit damit mit meinen Zimmergenossen im Krankenhaus mich zu Unterhalten ^^


----------



## <<NôGô>> (30. Oktober 2013)

Ohhh mein Gott...auf dem PC ist noch ne Cata-Version von WoW >.< Wohoo download bis heute abend xD

Btw. Mindadar: Krankenhaus? Oô


----------



## Mindadar (30. Oktober 2013)

Hatte nen kleinen Arbeitsunfall vor 6 Wochen, 
Fuß war extrem geschwollen und musste durch 8 Operationen behandelt werden. 
Jetzt hab ich nen riesen stück Muskel drin und sehr viel Transplantiere Haut, laufen werd ich erst wieder richtig können in mehreren Monaten


----------



## <<NôGô>> (30. Oktober 2013)

na super... dann mal gute Besserung!


----------



## Friesengeist (30. Oktober 2013)

Hachja bin auch schon länger krankgeschrieben.....vieeel Zeit für WoW.  Würde ich jetzt auch gern nutzen xD


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (30. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Mindadar (30. Oktober 2013)

Ih ein alli meines realms


----------



## Shye-Demmera (30. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen allerseits.

Freu mich auf mein Murloc-Pet


----------



## Mindadar (30. Oktober 2013)

Habs mir dieses Jahr auch wieder bestellt, hat ne coole animation, den von 2010 fand ich total langweilig, oder wars 011? kA auf jeden fall der wo cata angekündigt wurde

der von 2009, also gurgli is mein liebling


----------



## Shye-Demmera (11. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen ! *kaffee in die mitte stell*


----------



## Expedition Buffeduser (19. Februar 2014)

Seit 01:00 sind einige server ständig down, Foren bzw Webseiten von Blizz nichtmehr erreichbar und wenn dann mal wieder ein Login möglich ist läuft der ladebalken bis 90% und der server ist wieder grau.
Gibt es seitens Blizzard ein statement dazu?

LG Jack


----------



## Groar (19. Februar 2014)

Its patchday! Geh schlafen!^^

Ich glaube auch nicht, das irgendwer bei Blizz um diese Zeit jemanden bei Buffed anruft und sagt:
"Hey unsere Server sind down wegen der Wartung und dem neuen Patch! Schreibt das mal in euer Forum falls einer fragt!"

Nich mal tagsüber...

Nochmal: GEH SCHLAFEN!


----------



## Expedition Buffeduser (19. Februar 2014)

ne wollte mein schami noch auf 90 bringen :/ aber merk grad falscher account mit dem ich eingeloggt bin? o_O

Edit: hätt ja sein können das wer das Forum erreicht hat ^^ und nein Schlafen kommt nicht in frage


----------



## Mayestic (19. Februar 2014)

Was michn bissle irritiert ist das du um 00:24 Uhr geschrieben hast das seit 01:00 Uhr einige Server down sind. 
Da heute Mittwoch ist nehme ich an es sind Wartungsarbeiten. Es kann auch sein das es zusätzlich noch ne Serverzusammenlegung gibt. Ich weiß es nicht.
Dann wären ein paar Server deutlich länger offline als sonst.

Und siehe da, Google war mein Freund.

http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/News/WoW-Patch-547-erscheint-am-19-Februar-2014-Anpassungen-am-heroischen-10er-Garrosh-1109819/

Heißt heute kommt Patch 5.4.7 also kannst du auch ruhig ins Bett gehn und schlafen.


----------



## oliv0r (23. April 2014)

11 uhr .. 13 uhr .. 16 uhr ..


----------



## flowfloh (23. April 2014)

Es ist Mittwoch, der Server ist down... Und dieser legendäre Thread erfüllt somit auch noch mal seinen Zweck! 
Bis 16 Uhr hält Blizzard die Leute hin. Jetzt habe ich mal Urlaub und die haben Probleme? Arrghh!

Wenigstens ist draussen schönes Wetter. Schicksal?

#EDIT: Da war wohl jemand schneller!


----------



## Allyjaeger98 (23. April 2014)

WAAASSS SOLL DAS?!?! Es ist schon nach 13 Uhr genau 8 Minuten!!!! Das darf nicht sein, wie soll ich denn in meinen Ferien WoW spielen wenn die Srvr die ganze Zeit offline sind?! Kann mir das mal jemand erklären?! Und jetzt sagt mir nicht dass die noch länger down sind oh mannnn...!!!!


----------



## oliv0r (23. April 2014)

übertreib mal nicht


----------



## Wynn (23. April 2014)

Wie wärs mit an die Sonne gehen ? 

Die Basteln etwas grosses könnte sein das die bis 15 Uhr oder 17 oder länger es verschieben den Zeitraum derzeit werden alle deutschen server verknüpft damit alle das selbe suche nach gruppen tool nutzen könen fürs raiden


----------



## Drivus (23. April 2014)

Mein Hexer will 90 werden


----------



## Keashaa (23. April 2014)

Die haben keine Probleme, sondern schalten LFD/LFR für die gesamtdeutschen Serverlandschaft frei. D.h. egal welcher Server, die LFD/LFR-Suche läuft zentral für alle über das gleiche System (ergo: keine Realmpools mehr dafür). Siehe: http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/9938943938?page=143#2857


----------



## Allyjaeger98 (23. April 2014)

Was?! Also so eine blöde Idee... ich finde so wie es momentan ist völlig in ordnung, ich weiß noch als WoW garkein LFG Tool hatte und man als Hordi noch durch Westfall laufen musste um zu den Deathmines zu gelangen! Vielleicht wird ja jetzt das WoD pre-event aufgespielt? Wer weiß... wobei es dafür noch zu früh sein könnte. 

An die Sonne gehen ist aufjedenfall eine gute Idee!


----------



## oliv0r (23. April 2014)

nice nice


----------



## Allyjaeger98 (23. April 2014)

oliv0r schrieb:


> nice nice



Alter lern englisch oder besinne dich aus dem Internet!


----------



## oliv0r (23. April 2014)

bitte was?


----------



## Allyjaeger98 (23. April 2014)

Ach bevor du dein Post in "nice nice" umeditiert hast stand da "nochmal auf deutsch" oder sowas in der Richtung, darauf war mein Beitrag bezogen.


----------



## oliv0r (23. April 2014)

das war auf dein ersten beitrag bezogen xD
aber war zu spät, da kamen schon ein paar andere


----------



## Loony555 (30. April 2014)

Ok, jetzt wo ich mal Urlaub habe kann ich verstehen, dass die Serverwartung echt nervt... 
Wird heute etwas besonderes aufgespielt? Eher nicht oder? Dann ist die Wartung aber doch ziemlich lang...

Ich erinnere mich noch an die Cata Endphase (damals war ich ein paar Monate arbeitslos), 
da bestand die Serverwartung meistens (wenn überhaupt) nur aus einem kurzen Server-Neustart. Das war angenehm.


----------



## Dcopperfield (30. April 2014)

Was ich mich langsam Frage ist, wird die Spielzeit eigentlich für diese Zeit gutgeschrieben? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren es letzten Mittwoch bereits 11 Stunden und diesen Mittwoch "vorraussichtlich" wieder 8 Stunden. Wenn ich meine Arbeitszeit aufgrund von Gleitzeit mal 19 Stunden verschiebe muss ich die ja auch nacharbeiten  und wenn ich Spielzeit erwerbe heißt es ja 30 Tage=720 Stunden (und nicht 701).


----------



## ZAM (30. April 2014)

Dcopperfield schrieb:


> Was ich mich langsam Frage ist, wird die Spielzeit eigentlich für diese Zeit gutgeschrieben? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren es letzten Mittwoch bereits 11 Stunden und diesen Mittwoch "vorraussichtlich" wieder 8 Stunden. Wenn ich meine Arbeitszeit aufgrund von Gleitzeit mal 19 Stunden verschiebe muss ich die ja auch nacharbeiten  und wenn ich Spielzeit erwerbe heißt es ja 30 Tage=720 Stunden (und nicht 701).



Es zählen wohl keine addierten Einzelstunden sondern wohl ein Ausfall von 24 Stunden am Stück. Wobei ich mir vorstellen könnte, wenn es mehrere aneinanderhängende(!) Tage Stundenlange(!) Ausfälle geben sollte sind sie vielleicht auch Kulant. Aber schon mal erlebt? ^^


----------



## Derulu (30. April 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es zählen wohl keine addierten Einzelstunden sondern wohl ein Ausfall von 24 Stunden am Stück.



Laut aktueller Eula sind es bis zu 72h am Stück, die die Server offline sein "könnten", ohne dass Anspruch auf Regress entstehen würde^^

Übrigens:
Ein "Addon" steht mehr oder weniger vor der Tür (das unter anderem das Dateisystem des Spiels ändert^^) - da kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass das auch auf den Servern einiges an Arbeit bedeutet


----------



## Shadria (30. April 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es zählen wohl keine addierten Einzelstunden sondern wohl ein Ausfall von 24 Stunden am Stück. Wobei ich mir vorstellen könnte, wenn es mehrere aneinanderhängende(!) Tage Stundenlange(!) Ausfälle geben sollte sind sie vielleicht auch Kulant. Aber schon mal erlebt? ^^



Jep. Schon erlebt. 
Ist allerdings schon ein paar Jährchen her, aber da wurden aufgrund Serverproblemen mehrmals (2-3 mal) jeweils 1 Tag Spielzeit gutgeschrieben.


Grüsse


----------



## Tweetycat280 (30. April 2014)

Gumo gottgleicher Foren Diktator 

den Thread gibt es noch cool


----------



## Keashaa (30. April 2014)

Also, die letzten Tagesgutschriften datieren bei mir auf 2012


----------



## Wynn (30. April 2014)

07.05.2009
1-tägige GutschriftAbgelaufen


das war die letzte bei mir und das hier die erste

11.03.2005
1-tägige GutschriftAbgelaufen


----------



## ZAM (30. April 2014)

Wenn Euch langweilig ist
http://www.buffed.de/buffedCast-Thema-235271/News/buffedCast-400-Retro-Special-zu-World-of-Warcraft-1119195/


----------



## Korgor (2. Juli 2014)

...wenn man mal krank ist und sonnst nichts machen kann, sind die Server down...


----------



## Tweetycat280 (2. Juli 2014)

gumo t- 3 stunden dann sind die server wieder on

geh ins bettchen wenn du krank ist und schau rtl da schläfst du von alleine ein


----------



## ZAM (2. Juli 2014)

Beim RTL-Nachmittagsprogramm wird man aber nur noch kränker


----------



## Tweetycat280 (2. Juli 2014)

wenn es mal schlimmer wird gibs dann noch das

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aV_vHcunSQ


----------



## kallama (2. Juli 2014)

Die Wartung für alle Realms wurde bis ungefähr 15:00 (MESZ) verlängert. Wir entschuldigen uns für hierdurch entstandene Unannehmlichkeiten und danken euch für eure Geduld, während wir daran arbeiten, den kompletten Dienst wieder verfügbar zu machen.

Folgt bitte @BlizzardCSEU_DE auf Twitter, um weitere Neuigkeiten zu erhalten.

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/11042694931


----------



## Kazanta (2. Juli 2014)

Kommt nen neuer Patch oder wodran arbeiten die so ewig?


----------



## Derulu (2. Juli 2014)

Kazanta schrieb:


> Kommt nen neuer Patch oder wodran arbeiten die so ewig?



Serverumbau...mit WoD wird WoW auf ein komplett neues Dateisystem umgestellt - das Bedarf vorarbeiten


----------



## Liathinu (2. Juli 2014)

Laaangweilig hier ein Spiel:
letzter buchstabe des wortes was geschrieben wurde ergibt neues Wort.

mein Wort:

Orcjäger


JETZT IHR!


----------



## Nekrit (2. Juli 2014)

Liathinu schrieb:


> Laaangweilig hier ein Spiel:
> letzter buchstabe des wortes was geschrieben wurde ergibt neues Wort.
> 
> mein Wort:
> ...



Ratschet


----------



## ZAM (2. Juli 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> auf ein komplett neues Dateisystem umgestellt


----------



## Liathinu (2. Juli 2014)

Taurennase


----------



## Wynn (2. Juli 2014)

armer zam 

also viele überstunden bis die wow datenbank wieder geht


----------



## Korgor (2. Juli 2014)

Liathinu schrieb:


> Taurennase


Eschental


----------



## kallama (2. Juli 2014)

Blizzard CS EU DE @BlizzardCSEU_DE · 3 Min. 

Update: Die Wartungsarbeiten werden bis 17:00 MEZ verlängert.Für die Unannehmlichkeiten möchten wir uns entschuldigen. #BlizzCS


----------



## Tank_jr (2. Juli 2014)

oh je, jetzt ist es bis 17 Uhr :-)

https://twitter.com/BlizzardCSEU_DE


----------



## ZAM (2. Juli 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> also viele überstunden bis die wow datenbank wieder geht


Überstunden versuche ich hier zu vermeiden, aber ja, das ist grad der "Klumpen". 



Korgor schrieb:


> Eschental


Legolas .. oh wait .. falsches Universum. 

Lordaeron


----------



## Kazanta (2. Juli 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Serverumbau...mit WoD wird WoW auf ein komplett neues Dateisystem umgestellt - das Bedarf vorarbeiten



Das soll aber erst mit dem Pre-Patch kommen. Quelle1 Quelle2


----------



## madmurdock (2. Juli 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Serverumbau...mit WoD wird WoW auf ein komplett neues Dateisystem umgestellt - das Bedarf vorarbeiten



Na, wenn das heisst, dass die endlich mal die toten Server zusammenlegen..


----------



## ZAM (2. Juli 2014)

Links mit Kommata mag das Forum nicht so, mach einen bit.ly-Link draus. ^^


----------



## Derulu (2. Juli 2014)

Kazanta schrieb:


> Das soll aber erst mit dem Pre-Patch kommen. Quelle1 Quelle2



Das neue Dateisystem: ja
Der Umbau davor, die "Vorbereitung" der Server darauf: nein, das sollte vorher passieren



madmurdock schrieb:


> Na, wenn das heisst, dass die endlich mal die toten Server zusammenlegen..



Tun sie bereits seit Wochen wieder
Ab heute zB. sind Malygos und Malfurion EIN Server, coming soon: 

German Realms

	(PvE) Tichondrius and Lordaeron
	(PvE) Arygos and Khaz'goroth

http://eu.battle.net/wow/en/forum/topic/9582578502


----------



## Kazanta (2. Juli 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Das neue Dateisystem: ja
> Der Umbau davor, die "Vorbereitung" der Server darauf: nein, das sollte vorher passieren



Warum sollte das so sein? Die Server können bestimmt genauso gepatcht werden wie die Clients auch und könnten dann dem entsprechend zum Pre-Patch aktualisiert werden.


----------



## Derulu (2. Juli 2014)

Kazanta schrieb:


> Warum sollte das so sein? Die Server können bestimmt genauso gepatcht werden wie die Clients auch und könnten dann dem entsprechend zum Pre-Patch aktualisiert werden.



Manche Server sind 10 Jahre alt . Und sie werden ja nicht jetzt gepatcht sondern anderweitig daran rumgewerkelt, damit das mit dem Patch dann eher flutscht^^

Aber egal...es ist jetzt bereits das zweite Mal innerhalb von 2 Monaten, dass es so ungewöhnlich lange Wartungsarbeiten gibt, obwohl kein neuer Ihalt kommt und eigentlich nur gehotfixed bzw. neugestartet werden müsste^^


----------



## ZAM (2. Juli 2014)

Wenn das aktuelle Spiel in Patch-Version 5.4.x bereits die neue Datenstruktur erhalten würde, würde ich aktuell permanent schreiend im Kreis rennen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (2. Juli 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wenn das aktuelle Spiel in Patch-Version 5.4.x bereits die neue Datenstruktur erhalten würde, würde ich aktuell permanent schreiend im Kreis rennen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das tust du doch sowieso sobald es soweit ist^^


----------



## Wynn (2. Juli 2014)

die sollen endlich mal kelthuzad zusammenlegen 

allianz 600 leute und das auf einen realmpool der durch crz eine horde überlegenheit von 3/4 Hordler auf einen ally haben


----------



## Xergart (2. Juli 2014)

Solange die Server um 18:30 zum raid laufen, solls mir egal sein.

Hänge eh noch auf der Arbeit rum...

Aber wenn Nazjatar mit nem "Alliserver" zusammengelegt wird, hätte ich auch nichts dagegen ;-)


----------



## Derulu (2. Juli 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> allianz 600 leute und das auf einen realmpool der durch crz eine horde überlegenheit von 3/4 Hordler auf einen ally haben



Du beziehst dich auf die wow-progress-Zahlen? Die sind sehr sehr lückenhaft, beziehen nämlich nur Chars mit ein, die mindestens einen T16 Boss auf "Normal" besiegt haben bzw. die level 90 und in einer Gilde sind, wo mindestens einer einen T16 Boss auf Normal besiegt hat. Das sind aber nunmal nicht alle, sehr viele raiden kein "Normal" sondern darunter 

Oha, Server sind seit 20 Minuten wieder online laut Twitter...und hier ist noch offen


----------



## dgritone (10. September 2014)

euer ernst..heute endlich mal frei, nach wochen und wartungsarbeiten dauern für alle bis 13uhr oO????? -.- ey..ich könnt kotzen...genau ab da hab ich dann zu tun.. superklasse-.-
ich dachte die zeiten wo das bis 13uhr dauert sind lange vorbei...


----------



## Shye-Demmera (10. September 2014)

dgritone schrieb:


> euer ernst..heute endlich mal frei, nach wochen und wartungsarbeiten dauern für alle bis 13uhr oO????? -.- ey..ich könnt kotzen...genau ab da hab ich dann zu tun.. superklasse-.-
> ich dachte die zeiten wo das bis 13uhr dauert sind lange vorbei...




Guten Morgen,

ich denke das da jetzt langsam auch die Vorbereitungen laufen für WoD - Release wegen Pre-Patch
und hast du nicht gesehen. Befürchte sogar das bis Release und auch danach uns wieder öfters 
so lange Wartungsarbeiten drohen!!


----------



## dgritone (10. September 2014)

ja wird sicher so sein. nur doof wenn man nurnoch arbeitet und abends mit der freundin abhängt da man ja nur arbeitet. dann hat man mal aus glück frei rennt nach hause..und ZACK wartungsarbeiten bis 13 uhr  oO 
 man ey 

naja hilft ja nix ..warten und hoffen sind schon 11:00+ wieder da.. kann ja nur bis 13:00 uhr..dann wieder ne woche nicht


----------



## Shye-Demmera (10. September 2014)

Also ganz ehrlich, wenn ich nur noch einmal die Woche WoW spielen könnte,
würde ich mir eher ein Free 2 Play MMO suchen (gibt ja mittlerweile 
ganz gute), anstatt für 4 mal im Monat zocken 13 Euro zu zahlen.


----------



## ZAM (10. September 2014)




----------



## Shye-Demmera (10. September 2014)

SERVER WIEDER ONLINE


----------



## ZAM (10. September 2014)

Offenbar nicht alle Server.


----------



## Shye-Demmera (10. September 2014)

Antonidas ist Online


----------



## Shye-Demmera (15. Oktober 2014)

Guten Morgen *Kaffee und Brötchen auf den Tisch stell*

 

Freu mich so sehr das es heute endlich losgeht. Bin mal gespannt

wie die Leute reagieren auf die gestutzen Werte!


----------



## improwars (15. Oktober 2014)

ja dann schreib ich mal wieder was 

 

Freu mich auf pre patch gleich... diesmal null gespoilert juchuu 

 

joa uns scheinbar gehts mit den abbos wieder aufwärts...auch klasse ---> http://www.mmo-champion.com/content


----------



## Shye-Demmera (15. Oktober 2014)

ja dann schreib ich mal wieder was 

 

Freu mich auf pre patch gleich... diesmal null gespoilert juchuu 

 

joa uns scheinbar gehts mit den abbos wieder aufwärts...auch klasse ---> http://www.mmo-champion.com/content

 

Ja ganze 600.000 Spieler wieder mehr in WoW:......hab auch das Gefühl das viele Rückkehrer

dabei sind.....hab schon einige getroffen davon...viele waren davon Jahre von WoW weg und

nun kommen sie wieder weil WoD so interessant aussieht!


----------



## cataboom (15. Oktober 2014)

und nun kommen sie wieder weil WoD so interessant aussieht!

 

Ne eigentlich nicht. Eigentlich, ich zumindest, weil man sich nach den ganzen Jahren halt ein neues Addon mal wieder anschaut aber ich weiß jetzt schon das da keine längere Spielphase stattfinden wird.


----------



## hawolnik (15. Oktober 2014)

also ich kann mich noch nicht einloggen...funzt es bei euch schon?


----------



## Pupsnase08 (15. Oktober 2014)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der wegen den neuen Charaktermodellen wieder anfängt?

Das neue Addon kann mich sogar vorerst gestohlen bleiben, hab noch einen dicken Content-Patch nachzuholen : p


----------



## MaexxDesign (15. Oktober 2014)

Nein.


----------



## Pupsnase08 (15. Oktober 2014)

Ist mit dem Pre-Patch auch die neue UBRS-Instanz für Stufe 90er dazugekommen? Und wenn ja, ist das die einzige neue Instanz die mit dem Pre-Patch kommt?


----------



## MaexxDesign (15. Oktober 2014)

Alle EU-Server sind noch offline.


----------



## KilJael (15. Oktober 2014)

Alle EU-Server sind noch offline.

Nope, laufen seit mehr als ner Stunde wieder


----------



## ZAM (15. Oktober 2014)

Aber ein paar sind offenbar noch down ODER die Blizzard-API, sonst wäre der Thread hier schon zu. Der öffnet und schließt sich automatisch je nach Server-Lage. Wenn auch nur ein Server noch nicht online ist, bleibt er offen und schließt sich erst, wenn alle verfügbar sind.


----------



## Marctoad (15. Oktober 2014)

Achja, mein Server ist schon online und meine Gildenkollegen haben Spaß und ich sitze hier, warte darauf dass der "0 B/s"- bzw. der "es wird auf den abschluss anderer updates oder installationen gewartet"-Fehler behoben wird. Da heißt es auch nur, abwarten und wortwörtlich Tee trinken  ^^


----------



## zyx4321 (15. Oktober 2014)

Hallo

 

nachdem Blizz 2 jahre durch nichtstun geglänzt hat(Fast nichtstun^^) sind sie einfach immer noch nicht in der Lage für einen vernünftigen download und ein

unfallfreies Spiel zu sorgen. Der Download bleibt stehen-Firewall ist aus - . Aber er zeigt an das ich spielen kann. Wenn ich das versuche bleibe ich an jedem Ladebildschirm(addons aus)

hängen. Ewig der gleiche Blizz-dreck der da rausgehauen wird. Warum gibt es denn Test Server??Wenn nicht Zenimax genaus bräsig wäre würde ich sofort wiedr nach Teso wechseln.

Das Spiel mach auf jeden Fall mehr Spass, aber die Laggs und DC sind auch zu häufig. Abo kassieren und Mist abliefern scheint in Mode zu kommen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Oktober 2014)

Weil die Leute auf den Testservern halt nicht das wichtige Zeug testen, sondern eher wie werde ich am schnellsten Max-Level.


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Oktober 2014)

Aber ein paar sind offenbar noch down ODER die Blizzard-API, sonst wäre der Thread hier schon zu. Der öffnet und schließt sich automatisch je nach Server-Lage. Wenn auch nur ein Server noch nicht online ist, bleibt er offen und schließt sich erst, wenn alle verfügbar sind.

Ahja wusste ich gar nicht. 
Bedeutet also das selbst jetzt immer noch Server offline sind? Naja ich komme sowieso, wenn überhaupt, erst spät heute Abend dazu mich einzuloggen.^^
Weil die Leute auf den Testservern halt nicht das wichtige Zeug testen, sondern eher wie werde ich am schnellsten Max-Level.

Ja leider ist das so. Merkt man nicht nur bei WoW.


----------



## Derulu (15. Oktober 2014)

Wobei ich fürchte, dass der beste Tester und der beste Testserver alle Probleme beim Umpatchen bestehender Spieldateien/eines bestehenden Clients (also zB. dein mit so blumigen Worten geschildertes Problem, zyx4321), nicht finden werden können


----------



## MaexxDesign (15. Oktober 2014)

Spiel lädt nicht mehr komplett.

Wollte auf anderen Char umloggen und lädt nur bis ca. 95 %.

Bei allen Chars.

Ist das nur bei mir so ?

 

EDIT:
Auch auf anderen Server.

Horde-Seite auch.


----------



## celticfrost (15. Oktober 2014)

gaht aktuell gar nix...lange ladezeit...abbruch....etc....


----------



## MaexxDesign (15. Oktober 2014)

Alle Addons deaktivieren.

Dann sollte es wieder gehen.


----------



## Philistyne (15. Oktober 2014)

Nee dann gehts leider auch nicht, bei mir übrigens das gleiche !!!


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (15. Oktober 2014)

Oh man, endlich mal wieder neue Inhalte und dann dauert das ewig, bis ich wieder zocken kann.

 

Fühl mich grade, wie der kleine hier 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKSj0Z0spqo


----------



## Elmony (15. Oktober 2014)

Hab bis vor ner Stunde noch einwandfrei spielen können, jetzt läd es bei mir auch nur bis 95 % wenn ich einloggen will und dann bricht es entweder ab oder es passiert ewig gar nix :-/


----------



## Dotnettfix (15. Oktober 2014)

Haben etliche Leute der Gilde. Wollten gerade Raiden zuerst kamen wir nicht in den Raid, dann auch nicht mehr nach SW etc... Ladebalken bei 95% dann Disconnect.


----------



## Elmony (15. Oktober 2014)

Wird wohl nichts mehr heute. Ich geh schlafen.. =T


----------



## cataboom (15. Oktober 2014)

selbe Problem


----------



## Bloodpak (15. Oktober 2014)

Schon Jemand eine Lösung oder weitere Informationen zu dem Problem?


----------



## Tikume (15. Oktober 2014)

Schon Jemand eine Lösung oder weitere Informationen zu dem Problem?

 

Ins Bett gehn und schaun wie die Lage morgen ist


----------



## Magulf (16. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde,

 

Also Donnerstag der 16.10.2014

Ein Tag nach Pre-Patch-Day ... alle Server fahren runter gegen 4:40... ALLE!

 

Was ist/war da los

 

Auch keine Meldung im BattleNet.de und so weiter

 

naja hoffen wir das schlimmste und alles wird auf Vanilla resetet^^

 

Sonnige Grüße


----------



## Magulf (16. Oktober 2014)

Ach jetzt ist es klar, kurz nach Fünf....

 

das sie "geplante" Wartungsarbeiten durchführen^^

 

Die waren so "geplant" das sie selber davon nix wussten^^


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Oktober 2014)

Die waren so "geplant" das sie selber davon nix wussten^^

Aber irgendwie war es schon fast klar dass es so kommt. Die großen Patches haben halt immer so ihre Probleme mit sich gebracht. Und im Addon-Patch hat sich nun mal sehr viel getan. Und wie an anderer Stelle schon erwähnt sind die meisten Betatester leider nicht die fleißigsten was das melden von Bugs angeht. Denen geht es meist nur darum zu sehen, wie schnell man durch das neue Addon leveln kann, um auf 100 zu kommen.


----------



## Nisbo (5. November 2014)

Die Server sind zwar schon lange wieder da aber irgendwie funktionieren Instanzen nicht so richtig, Feuerlande komme ich nicht mehr rein, in den Sturmgipfeln ist man auch beim Zonenwechsel rausgeflogen und dann zum Schrein geportet worden. Danach kam man erst nicht nach Dalaran. Hat jemand da mehr Infos ?


----------



## MaexxDesign (5. November 2014)

Andauernd fliege ich raus !


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. November 2014)

Ich glaube weniger das es etwas mit Beta oder ähnliches zu tun, ich glaube eher das bei der Serverzusammenlegung etwas schief gelaufen ist oder was auch sein kann Hackerattacken.


----------



## Flachtyp (14. November 2014)

Jetzt gibt es Wartungsarbeiten bis 11 Uhr, na super. Erst gehen auf einmal alle Server off und dann, eine halbe Stunde später stehts erst da.


----------



## Nisbo (14. November 2014)

Heute morgen war es ganz angenehm gewesen, mal davon abgesehen das man in WoD beim Zonenwechsel mit dem Mount zum Schrein geportet wurde und dann dort rumgeschwebt ist ^^

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob sie das Ganze Lagproblem etwas in den Griff bekommen


----------



## Flachtyp (14. November 2014)

Man kann alle Garnisonsprobleme Lösen. Ich hatte gestern das gleiche Problem wie die meisten, nämlich daß man die Garnison eigentlich gar nicht benutzen konnte bzw vor ihr festhing.

 

Ich habe dann im Netz nach einer Lösung gesucht und auch gefunden. Man muss sich von einem anderen 90er einladen lassen, der sich SELBST aber nicht in einem WoD-Gebiet aufhalten darf(Verw Lande gilt als WoD-Gebiet).

Ob dieser Char auf nem anderen Realmpool sein MUSS weiß ich nicht. Bei mir war er auf nem anderen.

 

Und was soll ich sagen...danach keine lags in der Garnison und alles flutschte und funktionierte. Ich war so gestern von 18 Uhr bis 00:30 mindestens 3 mal da und alles war völlig in Ordnung. Auch in dem Forum wo ich diese Methode her hatte hat es bei allen funktioniert. Ich habe das dann auch in "allgemein" geschrieben, aber es halt nicht jeder die Möglichkeit sich einladen zu lassen.


----------



## dragonwizard (14. November 2014)

wie geplante wartungsarbeiten???  wann hammse denn die geplant? oder waren die schon vor wod release geplant aber man hat vergessen das zu ähm... kommunizieren? stand das irgendwo?


----------



## pampam (14. November 2014)

Spontan geplant 
Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass sich die Situation verbessert und man sowohl in die Garnison, als auch in Instanzen kommt...


----------



## Derulu (14. November 2014)

Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass sich die Situation verbessert und man sowohl in die Garnison, als auch in Instanzen kommt... 
 

Laut twitter geht es jetzt...ob es so bleibt ist die andere Frage, Wartungsarbeiten sind jedenfalls bereits beendet


----------



## Anowo (14. November 2014)

Fast alle Server haben Warteschlange transen lohnt nicht.


----------



## Derulu (14. November 2014)

jap, Kapazitäten der Server gesenkt um sie vor dem völligen Overkill zu schützen


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. November 2014)

Auf wieviele Spieler ?? 100

 

also ich bin eigentlich schmerzfrei ist nicht der Addonstart den ich mit mache aber diesmal ist echt Mies


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. November 2014)

https://twitter.com/BlizzardCSEU_DE/status/533344774624141313

 

 

huch da wollten wohl ein paar viele Leute Ihre Accounts kündigen


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. November 2014)

Und wenn alles gehen würde, wären sie schon alle (fast?) Max. Level und würden darüber schimpfen, wie wenig Inhalt das Addon doch hat.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. November 2014)

das glaube ich weniger

 

diejenigen die 100 sind langweilen sich weil es kaum andere spieler gibt die in Dungeons gehen oder weltbosse töten


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. November 2014)

neue Infos Wartungsarbeiten von 5-11 Uhr morgen


----------



## Anowo (14. November 2014)

Jepp, wollte ich auch grad posten. Ich hoffe sie bekommen das Nadelöhr (Garnison) wieder hin.

 

 

Customer Service
    
Gegen 05:00 Uhr MEZ werden wir die Realms vorübergehend für Wartungsarbeiten herunterfahren. Wir gehen davon aus, dass das Spiel gegen 11:00 Uhr MEZ wieder zur Verfügung steht. Sollte sich diesbezüglich etwas Neues ergeben, werden wir euch hier sowie auf unserem Twitterkanal @BlizzardCSEU_DE darüber benachrichtigen.

Diese Wartungsarbeiten richten sich an Probleme mit dem Betreten der Spielwelt und Instanzen inklusive der Garnison sowie allgemeine Latenzprobleme.

Gruß

~ Tyryndar


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. November 2014)

es wäre besser

 

Start der Wartungsarbeiten unmittelbar bis morgens um 11 damit sie in Ruhe die Probleme finden und beseitigen können

 

und als Goddie wirklich mal wieder Gametime für alle


----------



## Anowo (14. November 2014)

Sollst mal sehen, morgen früh meckern dann wieder alle warum Wartungsarbeiten sind.


----------



## Acid_1 (15. November 2014)

Nunja.

Ich habe eben nochmal kurz ins Spiel reingeschaut und siehe da: kaum ist die Serverauslastung geringer, weil viele schlafen, schon kann ich mich auch mit dem Garni-Ruhestein porten und habe kaum Lags.

Die Lags liegen Serverseitig, da mein Ping wie normalerweise 32/32 beträgt.

Sowohl die Gameserver als auch die Instanzserver oder die Leitungen, was weiß ich, sind dem Ansturm einfach nicht gewachsen.

Ich will auch gar nicht wissen, wie viele hundert oder tausend TB da pro Sekunde durchrauschen müssen.

Wenn sich die gesamte WoW-Welt einloggt, ist das einfach zu viel und wie will man in der Beta einen ausreichenden Stresstest machen?

Dann müsste man mindestens einige zehntausend Leute haben, die sich dann auch in einem Moment einloggen, aber wie will man das bewerkstelligen?

 

Ich denke nicht, dass die Wartungsarbeiten an dem Zustand etwas ändern. Die Hoffnung stirbt zwar bekanntlich zuletzt, aber daran glauben tue ich nicht, zumal auch jetzt WE ist.

Naja... hoffen wir einfach das Beste


----------



## Annovella (15. November 2014)

Nunja.

Ich habe eben nochmal kurz ins Spiel reingeschaut und siehe da: kaum ist die Serverauslastung geringer, weil viele schlafen, schon kann ich mich auch mit dem Garni-Ruhestein porten und habe kaum Lags.

Die Lags liegen Serverseitig, da mein Ping wie normalerweise 32/32 beträgt.

Sowohl die Gameserver als auch die Instanzserver oder die Leitungen, was weiß ich, sind dem Ansturm einfach nicht gewachsen.

Ich will auch gar nicht wissen, wie viele hundert oder tausend TB da pro Sekunde durchrauschen müssen.

Wenn sich die gesamte WoW-Welt einloggt, ist das einfach zu viel und wie will man in der Beta einen ausreichenden Stresstest machen?

Dann müsste man mindestens einige zehntausend Leute haben, die sich dann auch in einem Moment einloggen, aber wie will man das bewerkstelligen?

 

Ich denke nicht, dass die Wartungsarbeiten an dem Zustand etwas ändern. Die Hoffnung stirbt zwar bekanntlich zuletzt, aber daran glauben tue ich nicht, zumal auch jetzt WE ist.

Naja... hoffen wir einfach das Beste

Nein, die Wartungsarbeiten werden gar nichts ändern. Aber vllt. sind einige Server durch und müssen getauscht werden, weil sie überhitzt/lastet sind.  Du hast es ja schon richtig beschrieben. Und man KANN es einfach nicht verhindern. Das Einzige, was man dagegen tun könnte, wäre die Hardware erweitern, das würde aber Unmengen an Geld kosten und spätestens nach einem Monat nach AddOnstart würde die neu gekaufte Hardware verstauben, da sie nicht mehr benötigt wird. Man kann diesem Ansturm an Logins nicht gewachsen sein, deswegen bin ich da ganz gelassen.

Zur Verdeutlichung ein Beispiel: In einem Einkaufsladen gibt es auch Zeiten oder Phasen, in denen viel los ist, dafür aber auch welche, wo tote Hose ist herrscht. Man kann hier in einem gewissen Rahmen die Mitarbeiterzahl variieren und mehr Kassen öffnen, aber irgendwann ist dies beides ausgelastet. Dann werden die Warteschleifen eben länger vor den Kassen. Wie könnte man dem Entgegengehen? In dem man komplett neue Kassen baut. Aber lohnt sich das, wenn das Geschäft evtl. nur Saisonbedingt überfüllt ist? Also an maximal 20 Tagen im Jahr? Nein, lohnt es nicht. Kunden müssen zu diesen Zeiten mit Warteschleifen rechnen. Aufregen ist vollkommen sinnlos.


----------



## Kronis (15. November 2014)

Wenn man das nicht ändern kann dann frage ich mich warum man in den USA dieses Problem nicht hat ?


----------



## Morgenstern1970 (15. November 2014)

Wenn man das nicht ändern kann dann frage ich mich warum man in den USA dieses Problem nicht hat ?

Weil Blizz versucht Athene auszubremsen, damit endlich mal ein Ami den World-First-100 hat?!

 

Meine Güte, die haben die selben Probleme, nicht immer auf Gerüchte reinfallen ...


----------



## Kronis (15. November 2014)

Weil Blizz versucht Athene auszubremsen, damit endlich mal ein Ami den World-First-100 hat?!

 

Meine Güte, die haben die selben Probleme, nicht immer auf Gerüchte reinfallen ...

 

Dann schau mal in die US Foren und zeige mir einen Thread wo die dieses Problem haben.Ich konnte dort nichts finden und auch die US Streamer berichten nicht von solchen problemen.


----------



## Pad86 (15. November 2014)

Guten morgen ich habe schon probleme mit der eu.battle.net seite ist voll langsam gestern abend scho. Alle anderen internet seiten gehen  wow komplett down?


----------



## Mondenkynd (15. November 2014)

Ich denke nicht das sich nach den Wartungsarbeiten was ändern wird.......man wird das Problem nun solange vor sich hinschieben wie es geht.


----------



## Artless (15. November 2014)

Guten Morgen, weiß einer wie lange die Wartungsarbeiten gehen sollen? Ich sehe nichts mehr außer Server im Offline-Zustand und somit auch keine News usw. hierüber.

 

Edit: Danke habs gefunden. Bis 11 Uhr.


----------



## Nisbo (15. November 2014)

Das ist alles Kaugummitaktik von Blizz um die Spieler länger zu beschäftigen   

Momentan treibe ich mich als Tank viel in den Inis rum denn dort ist es wenigstens lagfrei und man levelt schneller als wenn man

- drauf warten muss das sich die Spielwelt aufbaut

- dann auf Respawn warten muss

- dann Glück haben muss das ein anderer einen den Mob nicht weghaut (könnte man ja auch wie bei GW2 regeln das jeder seinen Loot bekommt)

- dann warten muss bis der Loot auch wirklich gelootet ist

- dann warten muss bis der Q-Geber wieder erscheint

 

*Ironie Start*

Schade eigentlich denn Blizz hat sich ja mit dem Flugverbot soviel Mühe gegeben das man sich die Welt ansieht und nun hänge ich lieber in den Inis rum 

*Ironie Ende*


----------



## Der Papst (15. November 2014)

echt klasse, die sollen doch die wartungsarbeiten auf frühber in der nacht legen damit diejenigen, die früh aus dem Bett kommen eine chance haben zu spielen.

jetzt ist das wieder so, dass um 11uhr jeder Hintz und Kuntz wach ist und sich ebenfalls einloggen wird.


----------



## Derulu (15. November 2014)

Ich denke nicht das sich nach den Wartungsarbeiten was ändern wird.......man wird das Problem nun solange vor sich hinschieben wie es geht.

 

 

Du meinst, eine Vermehrung der Serverhardware und zusätzlich eine auf ein paar US-Servern getestete Umstellung auf das System, wie es Tanaan nutzt (mehrere Layer eines Gebiets), wird auch nicht helfen? - Tanaan, wo alle durch müssen, läuft seit Donnerstag aber überall absolut problemlos

 

 

 

 - dann Glück haben muss das ein anderer einen den Mob nicht weghaut (könnte man ja auch wie bei GW2 regeln das jeder seinen Loot bekommt)
 

Ist bei allen "seltenen" Mobs doch sowieso der Fall? - und die anderen sind so häufig und spawnen noch dazu abhängig vom Publikumsverkehr schneller oder langsamer


----------



## ZAM (21. November 2014)

Gief Server....


----------



## Zuhlina (21. November 2014)

EY! Es ist gar nicht Mittwoch!

 

Verschiebung im Raum-Zeit Kontinuum?


----------



## Derulu (21. November 2014)

Na, die Serverneustarts/"geplanten Wartungsarbeiten" waren ja ausnahmsweise auch wirklich angekündigt^^ (wenn auch nicht wirklich sehr lange vorher^^)


----------



## dragonwizard (21. November 2014)

hmmm und wo? bzw wann? als ich um 23:30 off bin is im battle net nur gestanden das die probs bekannt sind  und untersuch werden.. folge auf der zwitscher seite...


----------



## Derulu (21. November 2014)

hmmm und wo? bzw wann? als ich um 23:30 off bin is im battle net nur gestanden das die probs bekannt sind  und untersuch werden.. folge auf der zwitscher seite... 

 

 

Irgendwann heute Nacht im launcher - angeblich^^

 

 

 

Was wichtiger ist: wenn ich heute abend einlogge, dann hab ich ein neues Pet für lau...und spätestens in wenigen Tagen ein neues Hottehüh^^


----------



## Zuhlina (21. November 2014)

Was wichtiger ist: wenn ich heute abend einlogge, dann hab ich ein neues Pet für lau...und spätestens in wenigen Tagen ein neues Hottehüh^^
 

Jaaa  Hab mich ja noch nicht "spoilern" lassen bin mal gespannt wie des ausschaut 

 

P.S.: Bin ja auch erst gegen 14 Uhr am Rechner 

Bis dahin hat es aber zu laufen, sonst muss ich aufräumen und Sport machen


----------



## ZAM (21. November 2014)

Ich muss was im BLASCProfiler testen -.-


----------



## Zuhlina (21. November 2014)

Ich muss was im BLASCProfiler testen -.-

 

Und das geht wohl nicht wenn Server down?

 

Armes Zam


----------



## ZAM (21. November 2014)

Addons ohne Login ergeben auch nicht viel Sinn


----------



## Zuhlina (21. November 2014)

Addons ohne Login ergeben auch nicht viel Sinn 

 

 

Mmmhhh..... da könnte was dran sein *sich am Bart kratzt*


----------



## Zuhlina (3. Dezember 2014)

Das erste Raid geht auf! Alle schon aufgeregt?


----------



## Nisbo (17. Dezember 2014)

Server Down und keine Info wann sie wieder da sind, Blizz wird auch immer fauler ^^


----------



## Immortahlia (25. Februar 2015)

WoW! Hier wurde ja schon lang nichts mehr geschrieben :O
Was ist denn los?
Naja dann mal einen wunderschönen Guten-PatchDay-Morgen.
Und   in die Runde stelle. Mal sehen wie schnell die Server wieder da sind.
Btw: gutes Thema... ich muss meine Addons noch aktualisieren.


----------



## Derulu (25. Februar 2015)

WoW! Hier wurde ja schon lang nichts mehr geschrieben  Was ist denn los?
 

Liegt wohl unter anderem daran, dass das was früher als Patch gemacht werden musste und somit Serverdownzeit bedeutet hat, durch das neue Dateisystem leichter als (auch Client-)Hotfix gemacht werden kann und deshalb die Server oft Mittwochs nur mehr neu gestartet werden, aber nicht für 1-2h Stünchen down gehen.


----------



## Shye-Demmera (25. Februar 2015)

Guten Morgen

 

* Kaffee und Brötchen in die Mitte stell*

 

Hoffe Server kommen pünktlich on, will mein Account Gear aufwerten


----------



## Immortahlia (25. Februar 2015)

und deshalb die Server oft Mittwochs nur mehr neu gestartet werden, aber nicht für 1-2h Stünchen down gehen.

Jetzt wo du es erwähnst, ja das klingt logisch.
Es sei mir allerdings gegönnt, dass ich durchaus die Downtime und den Thread vermisse. Nostalgie <3

Danke für die Brötchen Shye-Demmera 
Hoffe ebenfalls dass die Server pünktlich on sein werden. Sonst passiert es noch, dass ich erst nach dem Spätdienst reinschauen kann *mies*
Und wo bleibt eigentlich das Mount lol...
Die Ami Foren sind lustig mitzulesen momentan.


----------



## Fredericus (25. Februar 2015)

Moin Moin,

Stimmt, die neue Technik verkürzt die tatsächliche Downtime für Wartungsarbeiten. Und ich finde das gut. xD
Spiele WoD sehr gern, sehr vernünftig von Blizzard, nach entsprechender Untersuchung, Titan einzustellen und World Of Warcraft dafür zu erneuern und zu pflegen.
Und ich muss sagen, man merkt deutlich, dass wieder die original gute Truppe am Spiel dran ist. Kann man im Editorial sehen. Cata war ja die Catastrophe schlecht hin.
Die neuesten Abozahlen geben Blizz da völlig Recht.
Es wird nie mehr ein Onlinespiel auf Abobasis geben, dass so lange so erfolgreich läuft und noch laufen wird.
39 Gäste lesen hier, dann sind die Server wohl noch down, seufz.
Grüße
Fritzchen


----------



## Immortahlia (25. Februar 2015)

Server sind wieder da  Also viel Spaß @all


----------

